# Was regt euch SO RICHTIG auf?



## OneManShow (2. September 2009)

Also tach aus dem Schwarzwald.
Also einfach mal auslästern was auch immer.
Also was mich so richtig aufregt:
=> Dumme Leute von der Postbank die selbt nach dem 7. Schuss an den Kopf nich merken dass man VERDAMMT NOCH MAL KEIN KONTO WILL!! 3/5

=>Leute die sich für supertoll halten und dann auf der Sonderschule sind und nich mal Klimmzüge können. 5/5

=> Fette Oberprogamer^^ 2/5


=> AUF EINER MESSE ESSEN 10/5 (eklig und teuer...SACKTEUER. 7€ für ein Stück Pizza Alta??)

So also gestattet sind keine Antworten wie:
=> OneManShow 5/5
=>Leute die so einen Tread aufmachen 5/5
=> Deine Muddha. 5/5


Alta? Du denkst K.I.Z. is hart?
Zieh dir meine Gang rein----> 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (2. September 2009)

5/5 vollidioten im bus die hip hop mit dem handy hören
4/5 meine hauptschule =/
5/5 kleine spacken die aufmucken weil man sie angekuckt hat ooohoooh sry das ich in deine richtung gekuckt hab


----------



## OneManShow (2. September 2009)

DER schrieb:


> 5/5 vollidioten im bus die hip hop hören
> 5/5 kleine spacken die aufmucken weil man sie angekuckt hat ooohoooh sry das ich in deine richtung gekuckt hab



Gut das jemand endlich mal sowas sagt...Göttlich


----------



## LordofDemons (2. September 2009)

ich dachte schon marion hat nen thread aufgemacht >.>


----------



## Lethior (2. September 2009)

5/5 Leute,die bei Mcdoof 10 Minuten brauchen um zwei-in Zahlen 2!!- Happy Meals zu bestellen und dann nurnoch 50€ Scheine haben...


@Lachmann
Die kleinen Spacken an den Füßen hochheben und Kopf->Boden
HipHopper mit Kopf -> Scheibe ausschalten


----------



## Razyl (2. September 2009)

OneManShow schrieb:


> => OneManShow 5/5
> =>Leute die so einen Tread aufmachen 5/5
> => Deine Muddha. 5/5


Juhu \o/
Achso verdammt, die sind nicht gestattet... damn...

Kommt es mir nur so vor oder hatten wir nicht schon mal dazu einen Thread? hmm, könnte mich auch irren.


----------



## Tabuno (2. September 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> ich dachte schon marion hat nen thread aufgemacht >.>


Ich auch. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


leute die so sChRaIben 5/5


----------



## DER Lachmann (2. September 2009)

Lethior schrieb:


> 5/5 Leute,die bei Mcdoof 10 Minuten brauchen um zwei-in Zahlen 2!!- Happy Meals zu bestellen und dann nurnoch 50€ Scheine haben...
> 
> 
> @Lachmann
> ...



gute idee xD muß ich morgen direkt mal austesten O_o eine versuchs person dafür zu finden sollte auf einer hauptschule nicht allzu schwer sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BladeDragonGX (2. September 2009)

DER schrieb:


> 5/5 vollidioten im bus die hip hop mit dem handy hören
> 5/5 kleine spacken die aufmucken weil man sie angekuckt hat ooohoooh sry das ich in deine richtung gekuckt hab



/sign

und Leute die sich einfach nur assi verhalten 4/5


----------



## Rexo (2. September 2009)

_5/5 Rechtschreib flamer
5/5 Mochte Gern Ganster/inklusive mochte gern HipHoper
5/5 Leute die denken sie seihen was besseres
5/5 Leute die sich uber andere Lustig machen 

Bei den sahcne bekomme ich die Kratze _


----------



## Silenzz (2. September 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _5/5 Rechtschreib flamer
> 5/5 Mochte Gern Ganster/inklusive mochte gern HipHoper
> 5/5 Leute die denken sie seihen was besseres
> 5/5 Leute die sich uber andere Lustig machen
> ...


Was genau ist denn ein möchtegern Hip-Hopper? o_Ô


----------



## Falathrim (2. September 2009)

over 9000/5 Szenekiddies....es ist mir so scheissegal obs Raver, Hopper, Metaler, Emos, Jazzer (ja, gibts auch), Punker, Skins oder wasweißich sind...SIE SOLLEN MICH GOTTVERDAMMT NOCHMAL MIT IHRER SCHEIßE IN RUHE LASSEN!

3/5 respektlose Kinder die nicht checken dass man ne Autorität hat wenn man in der Oberstufe ist und vor allem 2-3 Köpfe größer als sie

5/5 die dummen Sackratten die immer ihre Flaschen auf der Skaterbahn zerdeppern...denen will ich dann immer ne Bombe ins Vereinsheim legen

2/5 Drogenkinder...speed, Pilze, Koks, Crack, Heroin, MDMA blablablubb...wers nimmt stresst dauernd rum, kann ich voll nicht ab

und noch diverses 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



EDIT:

Habs nochmal bei den Werten gefixt


----------



## DER Lachmann (2. September 2009)

Falathrim schrieb:


> 5/5 Szenekiddies....es ist mir so scheissegal obs Raver, Hopper, Metaler, Emos, Jazzer (ja, gibts auch), Punker, Skins oder wasweißich sind...SIE SOLLEN MICH GOTTVERDAMMT NOCHMAL MIT IHRER SCHEIßE IN RUHE LASSEN!
> 
> 3/5 respektlose Kinder die nicht checken dass man ne Autorität hat wenn man in der Oberstufe ist und vor allem 2-3 Köpfe größer als sie




/sign

ich kann diese ganzen möchtegern slipknot metaler nichtab die vllt grade mal das ende von dead meories gehört haben und dann einen auf harten metlar machen aber dazu noch deutsch rap hörn undsowas -.-


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (2. September 2009)

Falathrim schrieb:


> 3/5 respektlose Kinder die nicht checken dass man ne Autorität hat wenn man in der Oberstufe ist und vor allem 2-3 Köpfe größer als sie



Musst nur zu denen hingehen und sagen: "Nein Miez, respektier meine Autorität!"

BTT: 4/5 Den ganzen Tag OL  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## tschilpi (2. September 2009)

3/5

Auf irgendsoner Treppe sitzende und ''abhängende'' Jugendliche, meistens mit Eistee oder für die gaanz harten Bier, Mukke auf und pöbeln jeden vorbeilaufenden an.. Tja..


----------



## Selor Kiith (2. September 2009)

10/5 Leute die von nichts eine Ahnung haben aber trotzdem zu allem was zu sagen oder gott bewahre noch etwas entscheiden dürfen
5/5 Nervensägen

Fürs erste...


----------



## OneManShow (2. September 2009)

Silenzz schrieb:


> Was genau ist denn ein möchtegern Hip-Hopper? o_Ô



Ein Möchtegernhopper ist ein Typ der alleine in seinem Zimmer hockt dumme Anty-Metall Kommentare ablässt und 1 Jahr braucht um seinen "Rap" so stark zu remixen dass er sich nicht anhört wie ein hässliches Kellerkind und das auf sein MySpace Page hochlädt um "cool" zu sein....
Gell Kindchen....


----------



## tschilpi (2. September 2009)

Ohhjaaa und

5/5 Irgendwelche 14 Jährigen die sich versuchen von oben links freizügig zu fotografieren um ''sexy'' zu wirken und die Bilder auf Netlog oder Myspace hochladen. Allgemein der Wahn um diese Social Networks, mit deren völlig verblödeten Sprache. ,,shaaaatzZ, haB diCh lüÜb. voLl qeiL.''

Da kommt mir das Kotzen. Wirklich.


----------



## Kronas (2. September 2009)

3/5 kleine kinder, die überall bei mir an der schule rumstehen... im bus, im gang, im kiosk, ÜBERALL; naja, 4/5 oder 5/5 sinds nicht, weil man sie lustig wegstoßen kann, am besten noch werden sie dann aggressiv und versuchen mich zu hauen xDD


----------



## OneManShow (2. September 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> 3/5 kleine kinder, die überall bei mir an der schule rumstehen... im bus, im gang, im kiosk, ÜBERALL; naja, 4/5 oder 5/5 sinds nicht, weil man sie lustig wegstoßen kann, am besten noch werden sie dann aggressiv und versuchen mich zu hauen xDD



Ich bin ja nich sehr alt jedoch reifer als die meisten "kleinen" Kinder und vor allem...GRÖßer *kopfspuck*.


----------



## DER Lachmann (2. September 2009)

OneManShow schrieb:


> Ich bin ja nich sehr alt jedoch reifer als die meisten "kleinen" Kinder und vor allem...GRÖßer *kopfspuck*.



ich muß mir da immer das lachen verkneifen wenn da son kleiner pimpf kommt und mich anmacht =O das ist herrlich <:


----------



## Kronas (2. September 2009)

OneManShow schrieb:


> Ich bin ja nich sehr alt jedoch reifer als die meisten "kleinen" Kinder und vor allem...GRÖßer *kopfspuck*.


und die kinder mit ihren handys prollen auch die ganze zeit mit musik rum die entweder frauenverachtender hiphop ist oder irgendsoeinen 'neuen mega partyhit' à la http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xb0RU0VCr8U


----------



## Briefklammer (2. September 2009)

Techno Kinder 5/5
Kinder die im Bus zu doof zum stehen sind 4/5
Kiinder diie zoo schraiiben 3/5
Raucher 2/5
Ex Freundinnen 1/5

Und was habt ihr gegen Leute die mitn Handy Hip Hop hören? solang sie es nicht ohne kopfhörer tun ist es doch egal...
Und überhaupt Rap ftw. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## tschilpi (2. September 2009)

Ich finds ja lustig, wie ihr euch alle krasser wie der andere fühlt.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (2. September 2009)

tschilpi schrieb:


> Ohhjaaa und
> 
> 5/5 Irgendwelche 14 Jährigen die sich versuchen von oben links freizügig zu fotografieren um ''sexy'' zu wirken und die Bilder auf Netlog oder Myspace hochladen. Allgemein der Wahn um diese Social Networks, mit deren völlig verblödeten Sprache. ,,shaaaatzZ, haB diCh lüÜb. voLl qeiL.''
> 
> Da kommt mir das Kotzen. Wirklich.


Definitiv - Social Networks sind nicht gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (2. September 2009)

Briefklammer schrieb:


> Techno Kinder 5/5
> Kinder die im Bus zu doof zum stehen sind 4/5
> Kiinder diie zoo schraiiben 3/5
> Raucher 2/5
> ...



solange sie kopfhörer benutzen kein ding aber das macht doch keiner von diesen spacken =O die müssen die ganze welt doch immer hören lassen was die fürn mist auf dem handy haben =/


----------



## 11Raiden (2. September 2009)

OneManShow schrieb:


> quote



Dein Ava ist nice. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mich regt im moment nix auf, ich ruhe in mir selbst herrlich! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## tschilpi (2. September 2009)

Hmm. Nun gut. Eigentlich regt mich ja auch nichts auf. Nach so einer Runde Selbsthypnose oder Meditation.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Wenn man sich dann einpaar philosophische Gedanken um das macht, was einen ''aufregt'' (wieso?) kann man dann vielleicht erkennen das... Ach, mich versteht ja eh keiner. Egal, vielleicht könnten euch solche Gedanken auch wahnsinnig machen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Briefklammer (2. September 2009)

> solange sie kopfhörer benutzen kein ding aber das macht doch keiner von diesen spacken =O die müssen die ganze welt doch immer hören lassen was die fürn mist auf dem handy haben =/


ja klar das ist schon nervig aber es ist nun mal fakt das es eine ,,rangordnung'' im bus und in der schule gibt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich selber bin nicht so der überkrasse der seine musik vom handy aus hört ohne kopfhörer aber wenn meine freunde und ich hinten alles belegt haben und das lied gut finden mach ich das auch mal an und in meiner alten schule aufm pausenhof wird auch musik laut angemacht weil man einfach vom stressigen unterricht runterkommen will und das geht so am besten finde ich ^^


----------



## DER Lachmann (2. September 2009)

Briefklammer schrieb:


> ja klar das ist schon nervig aber es ist nun mal fakt das es eine ,,rangordnung'' im bus und in der schule gibt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



k rangordnung O_o ich glaub dann pack ich auch mal mein handy (mit fetten boxen) aus und zeig denen mal im bus laute musik 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 gama bomb inc xDD die werden schreiend rausrennen =P


----------



## Selor Kiith (2. September 2009)

Briefklammer schrieb:


> ja klar das ist schon nervig aber es ist nun mal fakt das es eine ,,rangordnung'' im bus und in der schule gibt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ihr habt euch wie jeder andere der Rangordnung der übergeordneten Gesellschaft anzupassen... das heißt... kleine Kinder mit Handymucke die so laut ist das jeder mithören muss kriegen oftmals sehr schnell die Meinung gesagt...

Und ich muss sagen, es ist sehr... schön kleine Kinder in viel zu großen Hosen mit Angsterfüllten Blick die Szenerie räumen zu sehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SicVenom (2. September 2009)

15/5 die kleinen zwillinge von gegenüber und ihre art zu kommunizieren (schreien und zwar nur schreien)
10/5 kurvendiskusionen
10/5 meine neue bio-lk lehrerin, die meint ich soll um 6:15 mit dem bus fahren, damit ich nicht 3 min zu spät komme...
5/5 leute die mir ihre religion aufzwingen wollen
5/5 politiker
3/5 wenn ich mein geld zu schnell ausgegeben hab
1/5 nix zu lesen im haus zu haben xD

gibt noch etwas mehr ^^ aber das wurde größtenteils schon genannt =)


----------



## Deanne (2. September 2009)

Briefklammer schrieb:


> ja klar das ist schon nervig aber es ist nun mal fakt das es eine ,,rangordnung'' im bus und in der schule gibt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Wie schön, dass ich Lehrerin werde. Da besorg ich mir als erste Amtshandlung erst mal einen dicken Ghettoblaster (oder leihe ihn alternativ im Lehrerzimmer aus) stelle mich direkt daneben und spiele von Florian Silbereisen über Immortal einfach mal alles ab, was der Ed Hardy-Jugend die Hose aus den Socken fliegen lässt. Und wenn sich jemand beschwert, wird das Handy konfisziert und die ganze Aktion als pädagogische Maßnahme gerechtfertigt. Schöne neue Welt. Hach.

Zum Thema:

150/5 





Qonix schrieb:


> 5/5 Leute die an Gott und den ganzen Schwachsinn glauben
> 
> 5/5 Vegetarier
> 
> 5/5 Raucher



Ich vergaß:

150/5 Intoleranz und Menschen, welche die Lebensgewohnheiten anderer nicht akzeptieren
5/5 Ignoranz und Gleichgültigkeit
150/5 Tierquälerei und Gewalt gegenüber Schwächeren
5/5 Ed Hardy und die dazugehörige Jüngerschaft
4/5 Unfreundliche und unhöfliche Menschen
3/5 Fäkalsprache
4/5 Billiges, anbiederndes Verhalten weiblicher Wesen
5/5 Soziale Inkompetenz


----------



## Falathrim (2. September 2009)

SicVenom schrieb:


> 10/5 kurvendiskusionen


Ach komm, die sind doch toll o.o
1. Definitionsbereich und Wertebereich
2. Randverhalten
3. y-Achsenschnittpunkt
4. Nullstellen
5. Extremstellen
6. Wendestellen
7. Skizze

Hab ich was vergessen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich mag die inzwischen richtig, hab sie auch genug gelernt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




> 10/5 meine neue bio-lk lehrerin, die meint ich soll um 6:15 mit dem bus fahren, damit ich nicht 3 min zu spät komme...


Oh ja...diese pünktlichkeitsfixierten Lehrer nerven höllisch o.0


----------



## Briefklammer (2. September 2009)

ich weis ja nich habt ihr früher als ihr in der 6 oder 7 wart mit den aus der 10 oder gar aus der 12 angelegt ich glaube nein und habe ich gesagt ich drehe dann meine musik auf volle lautstärke auf nein...(und das mit den belegen mein ich so wir sind ziehmlich viele)
Und klar machen wir die musik leiser wenn es jemanden stört
und Selor so wie ich das erkenne beziehst du das nur auf die HipHop/Rap Gen.
Öfters sind es aber auch die ganzen techno kids...die ihre kleinen boxen mit haben


----------



## Briefklammer (2. September 2009)

> Wie schön, dass ich Lehrerin werde. Da besorg ich mir als erste Amtshandlung erst mal einen dicken Ghettoblaster (oder leihe ihn alternativ im Lehrerzimmer aus) stelle mich direkt daneben und spiele von Florian Silbereisen über Immortal einfach mal alles ab, was der Ed Hardy-Jugend die Hose aus den Socken fliegen lässt. Und wenn sich jemand beschwert, wird das Handy konfisziert und die ganze Aktion als pädagogische Maßnahme gerechtfertigt. Schöne neue Welt. Hach.


kannste ja machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


aber du kannst nicht abstreiten das es keine gewisse rangordnung unter den leuten gibt


----------



## Potpotom (2. September 2009)

1/5
Leute die versuchen, im morgentlichen Stau auf der Autobahn noch fix rechts an mir vorbei zu kommen um dann schön gepflegt wieder vor mir einzuscheren. Sinn? Meine Freude ist im Anschluß allerdings auch nicht zu gering, wenn sie feststellen das ihr Auto nicht in die 2m kurze Lücke passt und der nachfolgende Verkehr auch keine grosse Lust verspürt, diese Deppen mit den zusammengespachtelten Karren vor sich zu haben. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

3/5
Geburtstage, Ostern, Weihnachten und sonstiger Müll an dem die ganze Familie zusammenhockt und so tut, als wäre man eine harmonische Gemeinschaft. Die engste Familie wie Frau und Kind sind hier natürlich ausgenommen - da macht mir sogar Weihnachten spass.

5/5
Unsinniges drucken von Emails und dergleichen, wozu am Bildschirm lesen wenn man auch gleich 225 Seiten ausdrucken kann - einseitig natürlich.


----------



## Deanne (2. September 2009)

Briefklammer schrieb:


> ich weis ja nich habt ihr früher als ihr in der 6 oder 7 wart mit den aus der 10 oder gar aus der 12 angelegt ich glaube nein und habe ich gesagt ich drehe dann meine musik auf volle lautstärke auf nein...(und das mit den belegen mein ich so wir sind ziehmlich viele)
> Und klar machen wir die musik leiser wenn es jemanden stört
> und Selor so wie ich das erkenne beziehst du das nur auf die HipHop/Rap Gen.
> Öfters sind es aber auch die ganzen techno kids...die ihre kleinen boxen mit haben



Entschuldige, wenn ich das so sage, aber ich finde es außerordentlich schwierig, den Sinn deines Postings zu erfassen. So ohne Interpunktion.


----------



## Briefklammer (2. September 2009)

> Entschuldige, wenn ich das so sage, aber ich finde es außerordentlich schwierig, den Sinn deines Postings zu erfassen. So ohne Interpunktion


jaja ich war/bin verwirrt ^^
bin halt kein multitasking fähiger mensch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Song's schreiben Chatten Musik hörn, probieren selber Beats zumachen und dann noch hier schreiben da kann mal ein sinnloser post enstehen


----------



## Potpotom (2. September 2009)

Mir ist direkt noch etwas eingefallen...

5/5 - Leute die ihren Kauapperat beim essen nicht zu kriegen oder ihren Kaugummi (extra nochmal 150/5 für den Kaugummi) so behandeln wie eine Kuh ihr Futter.

5/5 - Leute die mangels Zähneputzen stinken wie eine Kuh aus dem Arsch und schön dicht an einen herantreten und dem noch eins draufsetzen, in dem sie einem hinterhertrotteln wenn man einen Meter zurück geht.

5/5 - Leute die sich nach dem  pissen ihre Griffeln nicht waschen können und einem im Laufe des Tages unbedingt die Hand reichen wollen. *schüttel*

*aufreg*


----------



## Qonix (2. September 2009)

5/5 Leute die an Gott und den ganzen Schwachsinn glauben

5/5 Vegetarier

5/5 Raucher


----------



## Briefklammer (2. September 2009)

> 5/5 - Leute die mangels Zähneputzen stinken wie eine Kuh aus dem Arsch und schön dicht an einen herantreten und dem noch eins draufsetzen, in dem sie einem hinterhertrotteln wenn man einen Meter zurück geht.


Ok das liegt nicht immer am Zähneputzen es gibt Leute(mich eingeschlossen) die manschmal Mundgeruch haben aber bei denen es ne Zeitlang nicht weg geht da hilft öfters nur Pfefferminz den ganzen Tag lutschen ._.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (2. September 2009)

5/5 Wenn man versucht Leute zu überzeugen, dass man Recht hat und sie es einfach net raffen wollen, obwohl man ganz genau weiß, dass man Recht hat.


----------



## Lurock (2. September 2009)

5/5 Dumme Menschen.
5/5 Menschen, die schlauer sind als ich.
5/5 Menschen im Allgemeinen.
5/5 Ich.


----------



## Potpotom (2. September 2009)

Briefklammer schrieb:


> Ok das liegt nicht immer am Zähneputzen es gibt Leute(mich eingeschlossen) die manschmal Mundgeruch haben aber bei denen es ne Zeitlang nicht weg geht da hilft öfters nur Pfefferminz den ganzen Tag lutschen ._.


Ja, gibt auch Tage an denen ich Mundgeruch habe, aber dann hält man doch wenigstens etwas Abstand. Aber ich meinte eigentlich einen Kollegen - dem die gelb-braunen Stummel fast schon aus dem Zahnfleisch fallen.


----------



## Briefklammer (2. September 2009)

> Ja, gibt auch Tage an denen ich Mundgeruch habe, aber dann hält man doch wenigstens etwas Abstand. Aber ich meinte eigentlich einen Kollegen - dem die gelb-braunen Stummel fast schon aus dem Zahnfleisch fallen.


kenn ich kenn ich aber übersowas läster ich nich gerne ich weis meine zähne sind auch nicht die besten geht auch ins gelb obwohl ich nich weis warum vllt. hab ich früher falsch gepuzt naja kann man nich ändern(auser mit bleichen aber das bezahlt die krankenkasse nicht oder)


----------



## Deanne (2. September 2009)

Qonix schrieb:


> 5/5 Leute die an Gott und den ganzen Schwachsinn glauben
> 
> 5/5 Vegetarier
> 
> 5/5 Raucher



Ein gut gemeinter Ratschlag: Bunker bauen. Bei den vielen Rauchern, Christen und Vegetariern um dich herum kriegst du sonst noch einen Nervenzusammenbruch. 
Ist auch sicherlich besser für die Leute, die nicht so auf Intoleranz und Vorurteile stehen.



Das mit dem Mundgeruch kann übrigens auch von Problemen mit den Mandeln oder den Polypen kommen. Entsteht durch die Entzündungen im Rachenraum und hat oft gar nichts mit mangelnder Hygiene zu tun. Kenne viele Leute, die in ihrer Kindheit das Problem hatten und durch eine OP von den Beschwerden befreit wurden.


----------



## dragon1 (2. September 2009)

Lurock schrieb:


> 5/5 Dumme Menschen.
> 5/5 Menschen, die schlauer sind als ich.
> 5/5 Menschen im Allgemeinen.
> 5/5 Ich.


/100% unterschreiben


----------



## Skatero (2. September 2009)

3/5 nervige Leute
4/5 Leute die meine höchst komplizierte Logik nicht verstehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


10/5 Bluescreens
5/5 laute Musik auf dem Handy
usw...


----------



## Potpotom (2. September 2009)

Deanne schrieb:


> Das mit dem Mundgeruch kann übrigens auch von Problemen mit den Mandeln oder den Polypen kommen. Entsteht durch die Entzündungen im Rachenraum und hat oft gar nichts mit mangelnder Hygiene zu tun. Kenne viele Leute, die in ihrer Kindheit das Problem hatten und durch eine OP von den Beschwerden befreit wurden.


*seufz*

Wieso wird eigentlich jeder Satz mit irgendwelchen Gegenargumenten zerpflückt?

Ok, er stinkt vielleicht nicht wegen seinen Zähnen die untere Ausmaße angenommen haben, sondern wegen seinem Magen, seiner Schleimhaut oder sonstigen Möglichkeiten. Den gesundheitlichen Problemen könnte es auch geschuldet sein, dass er so dicht wie möglich an einen herantritt um möglichst Atemintensiv zu reden. Es regt mich trotzdem tierrisch auf. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rhokan (2. September 2009)

5/5 dafür, wenn ich an einem Tag an dem ich mal wirklich garnichts tun will, permanent von Leuten gefragt werden ob ich, da ich eh nichts sinnvolles mache, nicht dies oder das für sie machen könnte. (Und die Person genau weiss, das ich eben nicht will)


----------



## Falathrim (3. September 2009)

Briefklammer schrieb:


> Techno Kinder 5/5
> 
> Und was habt ihr gegen Leute die mitn Handy Hip Hop hören? solang sie es nicht ohne kopfhörer tun ist es doch egal...
> Und überhaupt Rap ftw.
> ...





Briefklammer schrieb:


> ja klar das ist schon nervig aber es ist nun mal fakt das es eine ,,rangordnung'' im bus und in der schule gibt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...





DER schrieb:


> k rangordnung O_o ich glaub dann pack ich auch mal mein handy (mit fetten boxen) aus und zeig denen mal im bus laute musik
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...






> over 9000/5 Szenekiddies....es ist mir so scheissegal obs Raver, Hopper, Metaler, Emos, Jazzer (ja, gibts auch), Punker, Skins oder wasweißich sind...SIE SOLLEN MICH GOTTVERDAMMT NOCHMAL MIT IHRER SCHEIßE IN RUHE LASSEN!



Eine Rangordnung im Bus? Runterkommen und deswegen laut anmachen?
Sorry, aber eure Schule hat ihren Lehrauftrag auch nicht erfüllt oder? Der Hauptbestandteil des Lehrauftrages ist nämlich, die Schüler zu Wesen erziehen, die im sozialen System BRD harmonisch mit ihren Mitbürgern koexistieren können. Wenn ich dann ne Scheiße lese von wegen "Ja wir sind halt die oberkrasse Oberstufenclique und dürfen deswegen die 50 anderen Schüler im Bus mit der Musikvergewaltigung aus unseren Blechboxenhandys quälen" frag ich mich echt was schief gelaufen ist. 
Wieso kapieren die Menschen nicht, dass es hinter ihrem beschränkten Horizont noch andere Menschen gibt, die genauso ein Recht auf Ruhe haben wie man selber...und die verstehen vielleicht etwas anderes unter Ruhe als man selber und die cooolen Freunde, mit denen man dick krass die letzten 3 Bänke (INKLUSIVE 4er-Plätze!) des Schulbusses belegt hat.


----------



## Sin (3. September 2009)

Klingt vielleicht blöd, aber ich hasse mit einer Wertung von 5/5 geistig schwache Menschen. Also nicht Leute die vielleicht einfach nur dumm sind, bzw deren IQ sich an die Umgebungstemperatur anpasst, sondern solche Menschen die zu allem Ja und Amen sagen, und sich rumkommandieren lassen.


----------



## Zonalar (3. September 2009)

5/5 Threads die gegen der Netiquette verstösst, und trotzdem über 3 Seiten kommen. Beleidigend, dekonstruktiv, provokant.

3/5 Buffed-User, die die Netiquette nicht lesen, obwohl fett und unterstrichen ganz oben steht: "Bitte lest euch die Regeln und Hinweise durch, bevor ihr einen Beitrag verfasst".

Die Netiquette


----------



## Renkin (3. September 2009)

> HipHopper mit Kopf -> Scheibe ausschalten



Was hier alle immer gegen Hiphop haben. 
Ich höre auch Hiphop, kann mich aber trotzdem normal ausdrücken und behaupte nicht aus dem "Ghetto" zu kommen xD


----------



## marion9394 (3. September 2009)

> 5/5 Leute die an Gott und den ganzen Schwachsinn glauben
> 
> 5/5 Vegetarier
> 
> 5/5 Raucher



/sign

meine kunden heute 5/5


----------



## afrael (3. September 2009)

4/5 Unfreundliche und unhöfliche Menschen

4/5 Hip-hop

3/5 gewalt


----------



## Selor Kiith (3. September 2009)

Vegetarier sind ganz in Ordnung... solange sie die Klappe halten... leider hat fast jeder Vegetarier den ich je getroffen habe diesen unbestimmten Missionierungs- und Schutzwahn bei dem selbst Torquemada bleich werden würde...


----------



## llviktorj (3. September 2009)

5/5 Politiker die viel mist labbern

5/5 Leute die gegen irgendeine Musikrichtung sind

5/5 Trolle


----------



## afrael (3. September 2009)

> 5/5 Politiker die viel mist labbern
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## OneManShow (3. September 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> 5/5 Wenn man versucht Leute zu überzeugen, dass man Recht hat und sie es einfach net raffen wollen, obwohl man ganz genau weiß, dass man Recht hat.



Endlich versteht mich jemand!!!
Am bsten is es immer noch wenn dann rauskommt dass der andere nur Dreck gelabert hat ;-)

Ach und:
Potpotom 
[attachment=8850:31904785...f1ef3e92.jpg]


----------



## Elicios (3. September 2009)

Was regt mich so richtig auf? 

Ich bezieh es mal auf MMORPG-Foren:

1) Intolerante Foren-Klugscheißer und Leute die ihr Hobby viel zu ernst nehmen!

2) Leute die die Foren Netiquette viel zu ernst nehmen und sich einbilden, jeden Scheiß melden zu müssen!

3) Leute die sich einbilden, Blizzard scheißt den Heiligen Gral!

4) Leute die sich einbilden man müsse die AGB´s studieren! Nur kein ein Schwein liest sich wirklich nach jedem Addon die AGB´s durch!

5) Leute die sich einbilden sie wären Profi-MMORPG-Spieler, nur weil sie 25/7 am zocken sind

6) Leute die sich einbilden, es wäre auch nur im Ansatz schwer, ein MMORPG zu zocken!

7) Leute die nur auf die SuFu verweisen können ohne dabei eine kleine Antwort beizusteuern!


----------



## Cørradø (3. September 2009)

5/5 Leute die son Schmarrn von sich geben:


Qonix schrieb:


> 5/5 Leute die an Gott und den ganzen Schwachsinn glauben



3/5 Monkey D. Ruffy aus der Anime-Serie.

Dank Ed Hardy erkenn' ich Vollspasten jetzt auf'n ersten Blick.

5/5  Spargeltarzane die "ins Fitness" gehen, an Maschinen "trainieren" (womöglich noch alles vollschwitzen ohne wegzumachen - aber um zu schwitzen müssten sie ja was tun -> relativiert) also Iso-Übungen machen und dann später Posen und überall damit brüsten, weil sie 3 mal dort waren 

5/5 Muskelshirts mit dünnen Armen

5/5 "dumm mit Sendungsbewusstsein"

5/5 schlechtes Benehmen (irgendwer hatte das schon aber als 4/5)

5/5 BMW/MB/TDI-Fahrer die denken, sie seien schnell und mir bei Tempo 80 im Baustellenbereich an der Stosstange kleben.


----------



## 11Raiden (3. September 2009)

Cørradø schrieb:


> 3/5 Monkey D. Ruffy aus der Anime-Serie.


NEIN! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Der ist KULT!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*verteidigt Ruffy, den roten Shanks, Gold Roger und alle Anderen*
Ruffy ist etwas dumm anscheinend, aber hat das Herz am rechten Fleck und das ist das Wichtigste. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



In der Serie steckt viel Wahrheit und viel über echte Freundschaft und ich glaube ich kenne Gold Rogers Schatz und weiß wo er zu finden ist! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## llviktorj (3. September 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> 5/5 Wenn man versucht Leute zu überzeugen, dass man Recht hat und sie es einfach net raffen wollen, obwohl man ganz genau weiß, dass man Recht hat.




10/5 Leute die denken das sie Recht haben und andere auch noch versuchen davon zu überzeugen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (3. September 2009)

5/5 Schnupfen. Würd mir lieber ein Bein brechen als Schnupfen zu haben....


----------



## dragon1 (3. September 2009)

5/5 die ganzen idioten hier, die andersdenkende (Vegetarier, hiphoper, religiose usw) beleidigen

kommt mal runter, ihr wollt auch von keinem gesagt bekommen wie ihr l;eben sollt, lasst dann die anderen auch, solange sie keine anderen verletzen oder irgendwie anders stoeren!

99% Der Buffed User denken, sie waeren was besonders schlaues/tolles/cooles/gagsta/ voll krasser Andersdenker/ haben einen einzigartigen musikgeschmack.

Kommt mal runter


----------



## 11Raiden (3. September 2009)

llviktorj schrieb:


> 10/5 Leute die denken das sie Recht haben und andere auch noch versuchen davon zu überzeugen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Niemand sollte jemand anderes überzeugen wollen und jeder hat das recht auf seine eigene Meinung.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Also hat jeder Mensch Recht für sich selbst und seine Sichtweise der Welt und allen Seins. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> 5/5 Schnupfen. Würd mir lieber ein Bein brechen als Schnupfen zu haben....


Stimmt Schnupfen geb ich auch mal 5/5, dann eher ein Beinbruch. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





dragon1 schrieb:


> 5/5 die ganzen idioten hier, die andersdenkende (Vegetarier, hiphoper, religiose usw) beleidigen
> kommt mal runter, ihr wollt auch von keinem gesagt bekommen wie ihr l;eben sollt, lasst dann die anderen auch, solange sie keine anderen verletzen oder irgendwie anders stoeren!
> 99% Der Buffed User denken, sie waeren was besonders schlaues/tolles/cooles/gagsta/ voll krasser Andersdenker/ haben einen einzigartigen musikgeschmack.
> Kommt mal runter


Volles SIGN!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Die mag ich auch nicht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
(Bin Vegetarier!)    


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (3. September 2009)

Cørradø schrieb:


> Dank Ed Hardy erkenn' ich Vollspasten jetzt auf'n ersten Blick.



wie wahr <:


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (3. September 2009)

Jo, hab da so eine in der KLasse, über die ich net reden will. Ich sag nur so viel: Haare vllt. 1 mal im Jahr gewaschen und Ed hardy Zeug an. Ach und die blamiert sich im Unterricht mindestens 1 mal am Tag.

PS: 100 Post^^.


----------



## llviktorj (3. September 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Jo, hab da so eine in der KLasse, über die ich net reden will. Ich sag nur so viel: Haare vllt. 1 mal im Jahr gewaschen und Ed hardy Zeug an. Ach und die blamiert sich im Unterricht mindestens 1 mal am Tag.
> 
> PS: 100 Post^^.




GZ!!! 
Die wirst du mal heiraten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Muahahahahahahahahahahahaha


----------



## llviktorj (3. September 2009)

11Raiden schrieb:


> (Bin Vegetarier!)
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Dan pass auf das du "nicht vom Fleisch fällst" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


sry aber ich konnte es mir nicht verkneifen xD


----------



## 11Raiden (3. September 2009)

11Raiden schrieb:


> Stimmt Schnupfen geb ich auch mal 5/5, dann eher ein Beinbruch.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



AH NEIN! ^^
Ich nicht vollkommen! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*wild durchs Zimmer rennt*

Mist! 
Daran muß ich arbeiten! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> PS: 100 Post^^.


Ich gratuliere! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Potpotom (3. September 2009)

OneManShow schrieb:


> Ach und:
> Potpotom


Es ist klar, dass Mundgeruch auch andere Ursachen haben kann als mangelnde Mundhygiene. Ständig endlos lange Diskussionen wegen solch einem Mist muss ich nicht haben - es, er regt mich auf und damit hat es sich!

5/5 - Ständig endlos lange Diskussionen wegen solch einem Mist muss ich nicht haben.


----------



## llviktorj (3. September 2009)

11Raiden schrieb:


> AH NEIN! ^^
> Ich nicht vollkommen!
> 
> 
> ...




1/5 Leute die sich selber zitieren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## 11Raiden (3. September 2009)

llviktorj schrieb:


> 1/5 Leute die sich selber zitieren
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


1/5 dann geht es ja noch. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ist mein erstes mal, also seid zärtlich zu mir.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Night falls (3. September 2009)

3/5 Mangas/Animes
4/5 Musikrassisten
5/5 Haargummifressende Monster
5/5 Sodbrennen
10/5 Kreationisten


----------



## Tifuz (3. September 2009)

5/5 Solche Threads
5/5 Sinnlose Diskussionen in diesen Threads
5/5 Sinnloser Flame


----------



## DER Lachmann (3. September 2009)

Night schrieb:


> 5/5 Haargummifressende Monster



das hätte ich gerne mal erklärt O_o


----------



## Cørradø (3. September 2009)

DER schrieb:


> das hätte ich gerne mal erklärt O_o


Ich nehm an du hattest noch nie lange Haare...
;-)
Sonst wärst du auch schon zum OPFER geworden. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Sie sind überall! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (3. September 2009)

Cørradø schrieb:


> Ich nehm an du hattest noch nie lange Haare...
> ;-)
> Sonst wärst du auch schon zum OPFER geworden.
> 
> ...



also ich hab ziemlich lange haare aber ich verstehs trotzdem nicht =O....ahhh ich glaub jetzt hab ich es xDD


----------



## Sascha_BO (3. September 2009)

5/5 -  Ed Hardy -Markenopfer
10/5 - die A40 im Berufsverkehr
5/5  - Politiker kurz vor Wahlen
50/5 - Shakira
100/5 - Zensur
5/5 -  mein Chef
3/5  - Überstunden
10/5 - Gehalt bei zuviel Überstunden
5/5  - Inventor 2010


----------



## Cørradø (3. September 2009)

DER schrieb:


> also ich hab ziemlich lange haare


Hätt mich auch gewundert bei der sig.



> ....ahhh ich glaub jetzt hab ich es xDD


 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (3. September 2009)

Cørradø schrieb:


> Hätt mich auch gewundert bei der sig.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



jo sry ich bin bisschen langsamer im denken =P

was ich noch nicht mag 

5/5 viva (bis auf futurama drawn together und american dad)


----------



## Tifuz (3. September 2009)

Hab ich was verpasst, oder warum hacken alle auf diesen Ed Hardy sachen rum? Nicht das ich selbst welche habe, aber ich habe auch noch nie jemand damit gesehen, der besonders "auffaellig" war.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sascha_BO (3. September 2009)

DER schrieb:


> 5/5 viva (bis auf futurama drawn together und american dad)


Da kannste MTV mit 5/5 gleich daneben stellen




Tifuz schrieb:


> Hab ich was verpasst, oder warum hacken alle auf diesen Ed Hardy sachen rum? Nicht das ich selbst welche habe, aber ich habe auch noch nie jemand damit gesehen, der besonders "auffaellig" war.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Weil es 1. wieder so´ne Modeerscheinung ist die 2. jeder der gerade "IN" sein will mitmacht und 3. sind sie häßlich bunt.


----------



## DER Lachmann (3. September 2009)

Tifuz schrieb:


> Hab ich was verpasst, oder warum hacken alle auf diesen Ed Hardy sachen rum? Nicht das ich selbst welche habe, aber ich habe auch noch nie jemand damit gesehen, der besonders "auffaellig" war.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



ed hardy sieht zu 99% scheiße aus und wird auch zu 99% nur von kleinen möchtegern gangtaaaz getragen <:

@ sascha auf mtv läuft aber auch manchmal noch gute musik was auf viva nicht der fall ist und außerdem sind game one oder celebrity deathmatch auch lustig =O


----------



## Sascha_BO (3. September 2009)

DER schrieb:


> @ sascha *auf mtv läuft aber auch manchmal noch gute musik* was auf viva nicht der fall ist und außerdem sind game one oder celebrity deathmatch auch lustig =O


Ja NACHTS, tagsüber läuft neben _"Wer ist der schönste in Hollywood"_ und _"Welcher Promi fährt den dicksten Wagen"_ gefolgt von _"Welches Video-Bunny hat die größten Hupen"_ u.ä. fast keine Mucke mehr... und sowas nennt sich Musiksender  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tifuz (3. September 2009)

> Weil es 1. wieder so´ne Modeerscheinung ist die 2. jeder der gerade "IN" sein will mitmacht und 3. sind sie häßlich bunt.


Achso dann habe ich vielleicht doch schonmal "auffaellige" Leute damit gesehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (3. September 2009)

Sascha_BO schrieb:


> Ja NACHTS, tagsüber läuft neben _"Wer ist der schönste in Hollywood"_ und _"Welcher Promi fährt den dicksten Wagen"_ gefolgt von _"Welches Video-Bunny hat die größten Hupen"_ u.ä. fast keine Mucke mehr... und sowas nennt sich Musiksender
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



ok da haste recht die gute musik läuft nurnoch abends auf mtv eigentlich schade...aber von nem sender der lady gaga oder tokio hotel spielt erwarte ich auch nicht mehr allzuviel =/


----------



## Sascha_BO (3. September 2009)

DER schrieb:


> ok da haste recht die gute musik läuft nurnoch abends auf mtv eigentlich schade...aber von nem sender der lady gaga oder tokio hotel spielt erwarte ich auch nicht mehr allzuviel =/


Da sagste was... die Zeiten wo noch bestes Gitarrengeschrammel am Nachmittag lief sind lange vorbei.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Und bevor ich es vergesse:
5/5 Lady Gnagna
5/5 Tuktuk Hotel



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (3. September 2009)

Sascha_BO schrieb:


> Da sagste was... die Zeiten wo noch bestes Gitarrengeschrammel am Nachmittag lief sind lange vorbei.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



jop...leider  =/ naja ich hab ja noch mein wacken radio 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (3. September 2009)

Achja, was mich am meisten aufregt sind Mücken...
Nachts um 3 wecken sie mich immer auf und ich msus dann eine halbe Stunde das Scheißvieh suchen.
99999999999999999999999999/5
Doch seit diesem Jahr: Mückengitter!!!!!


----------



## Renegade123 (3. September 2009)

5/5 die größte Anzahl der WoW Community und die daraus entstehenden Vorurteile gegenüber der gesamten Onlinegamergesellschaft.


----------



## Vanth1 (3. September 2009)

Leute die sich für besser als andere halten und das auch oft kund tuhen und nur worte sprechen lassen statt taten folgen zu lassen...


----------



## Rhokan (3. September 2009)

4/5 Ey lol, Vote 4 cl0se!!1


----------



## Hirsi325 (3. September 2009)

1/5 mich selber
3/5 das meine Stammkneipe zu is (die besäufnisse werd ich vermissen)
10000/5 das mein Freund dran Schuld is das sie geschlossen is


----------



## Meriane (3. September 2009)

Mich regen ja Leute auf die T-Shirts mit Motiven haben von denen sie keinen Plan haben
Z.b. wenn so ein kleiner Hopper ein Che Guevara Shirt hat. Oder noch besser: Der Mund von den Rolling Stones. Wahrscheinlich kennen die die Band noch nichtmal -.-
Das hier meine ich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rhokan (3. September 2009)

> Z.b. wenn so ein kleiner Hopper ein Che Guevara Shirt hat.



Und dafür am besten noch n ordentlich Batzen Kohle zahlt um das Shirt jeglichen Sinnes ausser der Bedeckung der Wampe zu befreien.


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (3. September 2009)

Qonix schrieb:


> 5/5 Vegetarier



Darf man fragen warum? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (3. September 2009)

Ehrlich? 
4/5 Ich selber.
Wenn jemand anderer was falsch macht ist das schlimm, aber wenn das ich selber bin...oh ich reg mich so ueber mich auf -.-+


----------



## abc666 (3. September 2009)

DER schrieb:


> 5/5 vollidioten im bus die hip hop mit dem handy hören
> 5/5 kleine spacken die aufmucken weil man sie angekuckt hat ooohoooh sry das ich in deine richtung gekuckt hab



Genau meine Meinung !!! =D

Hip hop und der ganze rnb scheiß usw. ist einfach keine musik mehr sonder bullshit =)


----------



## dragon1 (3. September 2009)

4/5 metaler, die denken soooo cool zu sein weil sie "besonders" sind, und liedtexte wie "Kill your family with fire motherfucker, fuck with your scull and burn a church for 666 satan" anhoeren


----------



## DER Lachmann (3. September 2009)

ich kenn nur i cum blood und hammer smashed face 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## tear_jerker (3. September 2009)

rentner vor mir auf der straße


----------



## Minastirit (4. September 2009)

4/5 typen die in nem zug so leut ihre mukke hören (die zu 99% scheisse ist) das du deine eigene fast nimmer hörst..
10/5 diese "ey wotsch puff" -> auf deutsch soviel wie hast ein problem? typen die mich immer blöd anmachen wenn ich meine brille anhab (auch im zug -> aka lesen, sonst brauch ich das ding nid) und dann wenn du sagst: ja dich? wiso fragst?  *möchtegern männer tse*

2/5 leute die dich nach 2 franken/euro fragen aber gutschi und co anhaben xD
3/5 leute die im ts mit dir reden wollen und die mutti im hintergrund rein labert :O
4/5 wenn man mit leuten in ner inni ist und vati kommt und storm abstellt

1/5 *nicht so schöne frauen* die mich in ner disco anmachen wollen. (nein da mein ich nid eine pizza zuviel sondern mehr nen lastwagen voll pizza zuviel..) (besonders weil freundin meistens dabei ist und sich dann fast tot lacht xD)
ow und ehm
15846484164/5 meist dickere schwizende männer die UMBEDINGT neben dich und deinen lecker riechenden anzug sitzen müssen ... *waaaaaaaa*


----------



## llviktorj (4. September 2009)

Minastirit schrieb:


> 15846484164/5 meist dickere schwizende männer die UMBEDINGT neben dich und deinen lecker riechenden anzug sitzen müssen ... *waaaaaaaa*




1/5 Leute die, meist dickere schwizende männer, die UMBEDINGT neben dich und deinen lecker riechenden anzug sitzen müssen, sich neben dich setzen lassen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gored (4. September 2009)

5/5 leute wie qonix die sich über leute aufregen die einem eigentlich scheiss egal sein können, oder hat dir jemals en christ , veggie oder raucher geschadet ?? ich glaube fast nicht...


----------



## dragon1 (4. September 2009)

raucher? ja.
Aber ich habe toleranz mit ihnen, solange sie versuchen auch fuer nichtraucher toleranz zu haben


----------



## Scrätcher (4. September 2009)

Ich mich selbst! 5/5  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## GodLike1337 (4. September 2009)

4/5 Leute die Threads in falschen Foren/Unterforen erstellen
5/5 laute Handy Musik
5/5 Leute die andere Menschen im Internet beleidigen weil sie tatsächlich glauben sie wären anonym


----------



## dragon1 (4. September 2009)

3/5 Leute die keine eigene meinung haben sondern "Mainstream" sind


----------



## OneManShow (4. September 2009)

DER schrieb:


> ok da haste recht die gute musik läuft nurnoch abends auf mtv eigentlich schade...aber von nem sender der lady gaga oder tokio hotel spielt erwarte ich auch nicht mehr allzuviel =/



Jetzt grad kommt Rockzone des is auch noch geil


----------



## DER Lachmann (4. September 2009)

OneManShow schrieb:


> Jetzt grad kommt Rockzone des is auch noch geil



bei rockzone kann was gutes laufen aber auch nicht immer ...


----------



## neo1986 (4. September 2009)

boa scheiße den threat merk ich mir da muss ich mal ne 5 seiten lange liste aufschreiben was ich hasse 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cørradø (4. September 2009)

4/5  blondierte "Männer"


----------



## Scrätcher (4. September 2009)

Cørradø schrieb:


> 4/5  blondierte "Männer"



gilt das nur für voll-blondiert oder auch für strähnchen?

Ich frag weil ich mir kürzlich strähnchen machen lies!^^


----------



## Bloodletting (4. September 2009)

Minastirit schrieb:


> 1/5 *nicht so schöne frauen* die mich in ner disco anmachen wollen. (nein da mein ich nid eine pizza zuviel sondern mehr nen lastwagen voll pizza zuviel..)



Ich ergänze:

4/5 Übergewichtige Frauen mit engen Klamotten. *brrr* da könnte ich direkt auf die Füße von der Frau kotzen.


----------



## Cørradø (4. September 2009)

Scrätcher schrieb:


> gilt das nur für voll-blondiert oder auch für strähnchen?
> 
> Ich frag weil ich mir kürzlich strähnchen machen lies!^^





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  wtf? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ganz blondiert und am besten schon ein Ansatz rausgewachsen... dazu: Solariumbräune -> 5/5


----------



## Noxiel (4. September 2009)

Nennt man auch Guidos Cørradø um dir diese Wissenslücke mal auszutreiben.


----------



## Scrätcher (4. September 2009)

Cørradø schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> wtf?
> ...



puh!^^ Dann fall ich raus! ^


----------



## Cørradø (4. September 2009)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Nennt man auch Guidos Cørradø um dir diese Wissenslücke mal auszutreiben.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Merci.
Dachte "Hartmut Engler".


----------



## Falathrim (4. September 2009)

Bloodletting schrieb:


> 4/5 Übergewichtige Frauen mit engen Klamotten. *brrr* da könnte ich direkt auf die Füße von der Frau kotzen.


Du...weckst....BILDER 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (4. September 2009)

Falathrim schrieb:


> Du...weckst....BILDER
> 
> 
> 
> ...



a wild snorlax/cks appeared 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PewPew_oO (4. September 2009)

5/5 Dicke, nervige, surrende FLIEGEN!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Potpotom (4. September 2009)

PewPew_oO schrieb:


> 5/5 Dicke, nervige, surrende FLIEGEN!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


*nickt wild*


----------



## Scrätcher (4. September 2009)

PewPew_oO schrieb:


> 5/5 Dicke, nervige, surrende FLIEGEN!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



ich würde denen sogar 10/5 geben wenn du versuchst zu pennen und sie deinen Kopf mit ner Landebahn verwechseln! Ja man könnte meinen sie machen das mit Absicht! So ne Art Menschenrodeo! 

"hey lass uns mal heute wieder Menschenrodeo machen! Da drüben versucht einer zu pennen was für ein Spaß!"

Als ich vor ein paar Wochen an der See im Urlaub war mußte ich sage und schreibe 4 Fliegen erschlagen bis ich den Übeltäter miterwischt hatte! Ich glaube sogar mein Hund hatte vor meinem Gesichtsausdruck angst!^^

Kennt ihr das Gefühl? Ihr wollt pennen und sie galoppiert euch irgendwo über die nackte Haut? Und dann dieses "bsssssmmmmmm" boar! Da krieg ich aggro!!


----------



## Hirsi325 (4. September 2009)

Scrätcher schrieb:


> "hey lass uns mal heute wieder Menschenrodeo machen! Da drüben versucht einer zu pennen was für ein Spaß!"



made my holy evening xDDD

5/5 Regen, der mich davon abhält zum Summerslide(mini-Festival) zu fahren...


----------



## Skatero (4. September 2009)

DER schrieb:


> a wild snorlax/cks appeared
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


5/5 wilde Abras :S


----------



## Camô (4. September 2009)

Wenn ein hübsches Mädel ihren Mund aufmacht und sie redet, als wäre sie einem Ghetto entsprungen. 4/5

Hübsche Mädels die einen totalen Vollspassten als Freund haben. 5/5

Stümperhaft geschnittene Filme. 10/5

2m große Typen, die sich im Kino vor dich setzen. 4/5

Klingelton/ Furz/ Nacktscannerwerbung auf MTV und Viva. 100/5

Menschen im Kino, die eine Aversion gegens Waschen haben. 5/5

Eine Dusche, die einfach nicht warm werden will! 100/5

Nachbarn die meinen, samstags um 8 Uhr renovieren/ Rasen mähen etc. zu müssen. 5/5

Mal abgesehen von Filmen, Serien, Shows und Nachrichten: Das deutsche Fernsehen! 10/5

Seitenladefehler! 5/5

Lorenzo aka "ich fühle mich untenrum wie eine Frau", Ross (früher Bro'Sis). 5/5

so, das reicht erstmal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (4. September 2009)

Camô schrieb:


> Wenn ein hübsches Mädel ihren Mund aufmacht und sie redet, als wäre sie einem Ghetto entsprungen. 4/5
> 
> Hübsche Mädels die einen totalen Vollspassten als Freund haben. 5/5
> 
> ...



/sign das triffts zo ziemlich auf den punkt =O


----------



## Dolgrim (4. September 2009)

5/5 Arcor ... die Internetprobleme nerven einfach -.-


----------



## .#Eriadon (4. September 2009)

...dass mein iPhone ca. 3 Wochen braucht bis es geliefert wird. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sascha_BO (5. September 2009)

Ein paar Punkte kann man allgemeiner halten...


Camô schrieb:


> Wenn ein hübsches Mädel ihren _jemand den_ Mund aufmacht und sie redet, als wäre sie/_er_ einem Ghetto entsprungen. 4/5
> 
> Stümperhaft geschnittene Filme. 10/5
> 
> ...


...ansonsten 100% /sign


----------



## Grimmjow19 (5. September 2009)

die menschen regen mich uf 5/5


----------



## Kurta (5. September 2009)

das die Bundeswehr Mittelsrecken Raketen ohne atomsprengköpfe hat , jedoch die Amis die Sprengköpfe hier in Deutschland lagert  5 / 5 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aviendha2 (5. September 2009)

Autofahrer die 70-80 km/h fahren wo 100 erlaubt ist. Natürlich vorwiegend auf Überholverbotsstrecken. 5/5
Leute die mit Absicht schreiben als wenn sie nur Müsli in der Birne haben: "Und dan ham wir den locka im 2nd try gebäsht" 5/5
Spieler die im TS oder im RL "lol" *sagen* 3/5
Autofahrer die nicht kapieren wo sie auf der Autobahn Platz zu machen haben wenn Stau ist und Notarzt/Feuerwehr/Polizei kommen 5/5
Wespen die nicht kapieren das ich sie totschlagen muss wenn sie meiner Tochter um den Apfel rumschwirren 4/5


----------



## Shaggie (6. September 2009)

die Astro Show 2/5

Galileo Mystery 5/5

die ganzen asozialen Familien bei mitten im Leben, we are family etc. 3/5  wobei es meistens sehr lustig ist.

Für öffentliche Toiletten Geld zu bezahlen 5/5


----------



## SicVenom (6. September 2009)

5/5 muskelkater in nacken und schultern xD


----------



## Reflox (6. September 2009)

15/5 Leute die mit ca. 14 rauchen, aber mir sagen dass WoW das leben kaputt macht...
5/5 Leute die lange Haare haben aber nicht pflegen (als hätten sie sie mit Fett eingestrichen)
5/5 Leute die meinen sie seien echte "Gangschter" und VoOoOl SoOO ScHrÄiBäN...
5/5 Ausländer die meinen wir tragen ihnen alles an den A.. ran.
4/5 wenn man was sagt, gleich das sagen: äi wötsch fuscht?*
3/5 Leute die ihren Müll bei uns in die Hecke stopfen...
2/5 Leute die "oooh sieh mal der liebt sie!!" sagen wenn man nur kurz mit nem Mädchen geredet hat.



Jetzt noch der Hammer

1500000/5 Leute die sagen "gib anä oder susch schlo i di" wenn was kaufen will (*an alle deutschen: rätselt was das heissen soll^^)


----------



## DER Lachmann (6. September 2009)

SicVenom schrieb:


> 5/5 muskelkater in nacken und schultern xD



absolutes /sign 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ok also ich war grad essen in nem restaurant und meine erlebnisse

5/5 kellner die alle 2 minuten kommen und fragen ob man nochwas braucht
5/5 kellner/inen die kein richtiges deutsch können...z.b man wird gefragt ob man was zu trinken will und man sagt nein aber der kellner fragt achso also noch ein wasser ? -.-
4/5 das restaurant ist leer bis auf einen selbst aber trotzdem dauert es 25 minuten bis das essen da ist
5/5 das essen ist da aber es ist kalt
3/5 nervende fliegen


----------



## K0l0ss (6. September 2009)

Was mich SO RICHTIG aufregt:

Mitläufer 5/5 (egal ob bei irgendwelchen Aktionen oder Subkulturen)
Handymusik im Bus 3/5 (meist Hip-Hop, aber dank iPod übertöne ich es)
Verunstaltete Sprache im Internet 5/5 (hier mal eine Kostprobe)
_"[Ehii Bebii? du biizT maiin eiin und aLLezZ wiir ham sch0n s0 viieL durchqemachT!!! 
Wiir kenn unz jedz sch0n 2 Taqe und niiemand wiird unz jeh wiieda auzeiinanda briingen ehii [niiemand fiiQQt unsan StolzZ] 
Bebii wiir siind eiinfacH *ReaL SiistazZ* wiir ham sch0n soo viieL erLebt iin diiesa ZeiiT diie wiir unz sch0n kenn...Bebii du biizt eiinfach aLLezZ fuer miich iich Liiebe diich so übeLzt....x3 U&'nd mee f0rever"_


----------



## dragon1 (6. September 2009)

Beaengstigend.
Wo hast du das herkopiert, aus der Hoelle?


----------



## DER Lachmann (6. September 2009)

dragon1 schrieb:


> Beaengstigend.
> Wo hast du das herkopiert, aus der Hoelle?



schlimmer......aus dem schülervz *dään*däään*dääääääään*


----------



## Floyder (6. September 2009)

5/5 Rapper, die der Meinung sind, es gäbe in Deutschland ein Ghetto.
5/5 Leute, die völlig Intolerant sind, was den Musikgeschmack anderer angeht.
5/5 Vorurteile. Insbesondere die, die besagen, dass es bei Rap nur um den Geschlechtsverkehr mit der Mutter eines anderen geht und Rap sowieso durch die Bank weg völlig Niveaulos ist.
5/5 Leute, die Interpunktion und Rechtschreibung gekonnt ignorieren.
750/5 lleeeeute diiie s0u shraaiiibän!

Das wars erstmal,
Reinhaun! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kvick (7. September 2009)

5/5 Möchtegern-MySpace-SchülerVZ-HandyPoserfoto-Styler (ihr seid ja soo cool ...)
3/5 unnötig frühes Wachwerden
10/5 Lehrer die einen drannehmen, obwohl sie genau wissen das man die Antwort nicht weiß.. (an dieser Stelle geht nen Gruss an meine Geschichts-LK Lehrerin raus  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )
5/5 Fahrradfahrer die denken sie hätten überall Vorfahrt..
15/5 intolerante Leute, die andere nur wegen Aussehens oder Musikrichting etc. runter machen
100/5 Nazis (ja ich hab ne sehr grosse Abneigung gegen solche Personen..)
15/5 die unnötige Sch**** die in Schulen gelehrt wird / deutsches Schulsystem allgemein..

10/5 meine Faulheit xD

joa mehr fällt mir im Moment nicht ein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Potpotom (7. September 2009)

Kvick schrieb:


> 15/5 die unnötige Sch**** die in Schulen gelehrt wird


Was wird denn Unnötiges gelehrt?

5/5 - wenn man 9Uhr einen Arzttermin hat und bis 10Uhr warten muss.


----------



## Manowar (7. September 2009)

Kvick schrieb:


> 5/5 Fahrradfahrer die denken sie hätten überall Vorfahrt..



Wie ich im Auto am fluchen bin..
Diese blöden Arschl*cher..
Letztens das Highlight: 1Fahrradfahrer an der Spitze gefolgt von 2 LKW -2Autos - 1Bus - LKW - 3Autos - und ich..
Hupkonzert ohne Ende .. und der Fahrradfahrer hält es natürlich NICHT für nötig mal ne Minute zu halten, um alle vorbei zu lassen..HASS


----------



## claet (7. September 2009)

Potpotom schrieb:


> 5/5 - wenn man 9Uhr einen Arzttermin hat und bis 10Uhr warten muss.



Stimmt, das ist schon schlimm.
Was mindestens genauso schlimm ist:

5/5 -  wenn man krank ist und nur nen beschissenen Zettel für die Arbeit braucht und dann morgens anruft (2 min nachdem die Praxis aufgemacht hat) und nachfragt wann man denn am besten kommen könne. Man sei ganz flexibel, wenn irgendwo 10 min Platz sind sei man sofort da. "Ja kommen sie um x Uhr. Da hätten wir ein paar Minuten" um dann doch 4h im Wartezimmer rumzusitzen und man will am liebsten einfach doch an die Arbeit gehen xD

Dann soll sie gleich sagen es is nix frei und ohne Termin muss man 4h warten -.-


----------



## Kvick (7. September 2009)

Potpotom schrieb:


> Was wird denn Unnötiges gelehrt?
> 
> 5/5 - wenn man 9Uhr einen Arzttermin hat und bis 10Uhr warten muss.



erstmal /sign 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 





Als unnötig finde ich es so "tief" in ein Thema einzusteigen, nehmen wir als Bsp. Mathe..  Je tiefer man in ein Theme (zB. Integralrechnung) vordringt, desto schwerer und komplexer werden die Aufgaben. Aber im Endeffekt ist es doch völlig unnötig (es sei denn man will Mathemathik studieren...), ich war 2 Jahre auf einer Schule in den USA, und dort wurde das Thema nur oberflächlich angeschnitten und in der Abschlussprüfung hatte ich dann 94%, während ich hier schon Schwierigkeiten bei einer normalen Klausur auf über 12 Punkte zu kommen.

Edit:
Was ich sagen will ist, dass viel zu viel unnötiges Wissen vermittelt wird was man später sowieso nicht braucht.


----------



## Gauloises24 (7. September 2009)

Erst vorhin:

2/10: An meinem freien Tag um 10 Uhr ausm Bett geklingelt zu werden -.-


----------



## Potpotom (7. September 2009)

Kvick schrieb:


> Als unnötig finde ich es so "tief" in ein Thema einzusteigen, nehmen wir als Bsp. Mathe..  Je tiefer man in ein Theme (zB. Integralrechnung) vordringt, desto schwerer und komplexer werden die Aufgaben. Aber im Endeffekt ist es doch völlig unnötig (es sei denn man will Mathemathik studieren...), ich war 2 Jahre auf einer Schule in den USA, und dort wurde das Thema nur oberflächlich angeschnitten und in der Abschlussprüfung hatte ich dann 94%, während ich hier schon Schwierigkeiten bei einer normalen Klausur auf über 12 Punkte zu kommen.
> 
> Edit:
> Was ich sagen will ist, dass viel zu viel unnötiges Wissen vermittelt wird was man später sowieso nicht braucht.


Aber tut es deinem Gehirn nicht gut? Ist es nicht schön zu wissen, dass man in der Lage ist auch komplexe Aufgaben zu meistern? Das Wissen ist ja nicht wirklich weg, du musst es lediglich erneut abrufen.

Oder auch anders, was ist denn... wenn ein Schüler im Abitur feststellt das es ihm unheimlichen Spass macht und er ausserordentlich begabt ist? Richtig, dann studiert er bspw. Mathematik, Physik oder Ingenieurswesen etc.pp. - in Amerika hätte er sich vielleicht für einen Job als Postbote entschieden. Man weiss es nicht.



Gauloises24 schrieb:


> Erst vorhin:
> 
> 2/10: An meinem freien Tag um 10 Uhr ausm Bett geklingelt zu werden -.-


Oh shit... ich leide mit dir.


----------



## claet (7. September 2009)

Kvick schrieb:


> Was ich sagen will ist, dass viel zu viel unnötiges Wissen vermittelt wird was man später sowieso nicht braucht.



Es heißt "allgemeine Hochschulreife", weil du allgemein auf alles vorbereitet sein sollst, was in den verschiedenen Studienfächern auf dich zukommen könnte.
Und glaub mir, die Mathematik aus der Schule ist ein Pups! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wenn dir das zuviel vermeintlich unsinniges Wissen ist, dann wechsel auf ein Wirtschaftsgymnasium oder sowas.


----------



## Selor Kiith (7. September 2009)

Kvick schrieb:


> erstmal /sign
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Den Staat der Dummen als Beispiel nehmen geht schon fast als Fail durch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nur weil du es nicht magst, ist es nicht unnötig...
Wenn man Schüler entscheiden ließe was sie lernen würden, wäre die Schule das reinste Sodom & Gomorra!

Ich mochte Mathe auch nicht und kann es auch nie wirklich bzw. wollte es nie können und hab mich immer dagegen gesträubt und trotzdem war es nicht unnötig sondern äußerst Hilfreich... Mathe Unterricht lehrt nämlich nicht nur den platten Umgang mit Zahlen sondern logisches Denken, Zusammenhänge, Komplexe zu erfassen und zu verarbeiten... und du weißt garnicht wie oft am Tag ich verdammtnochmal einen Taschenrechner auspacke um irgendwas auszurechnen!


----------



## sympathisant (7. September 2009)

mathe find ich relativ wichtig. nicht dass man alles können muss, aber logisches denken hilft im leben oft weiter ... 

schlimm find ich das stupide auswendiglernen von irgendwelchem kram, den kein schwein braucht ... wann irgendwelche schlachten stattgefunden haben. wenn ich sowas wissen will, dann schau ich in ein lexikon. die schule sollte vermitteln wie man informationen bekommt, wie man fakten auswertet und schlussfolgerungen zieht und nicht auswendiglernen fordern.

sorry für OT


----------



## Selor Kiith (7. September 2009)

sympathisant schrieb:


> mathe find ich relativ wichtig. nicht dass man alles können muss, aber logisches denken hilft im leben oft weiter ...
> 
> schlimm find ich das stupide auswendiglernen von irgendwelchem kram, den kein schwein braucht ... wann irgendwelche schlachten stattgefunden haben. wenn ich sowas wissen will, dann schau ich in ein lexikon. die schule sollte vermitteln wie man informationen bekommt, wie man fakten auswertet und schlussfolgerungen zieht und nicht auswendiglernen fordern.
> 
> sorry für OT



Geschichte ist ein sehr wichtiges Fach und auch wichtig für das Verständnis der heutigen Zeit und wer sowas auswendig lernen MUSS macht sowieso irgendwas vollkommen falsch...


----------



## sympathisant (7. September 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> ... und wer sowas auswendig lernen MUSS macht sowieso irgendwas vollkommen falsch...



wieso das?

es ist wichtiger die gründe einer revolution zu kennen als das datum.


----------



## Selor Kiith (7. September 2009)

sympathisant schrieb:


> wieso das?
> 
> es ist wichtiger die gründe einer revolution zu kennen als das datum.



Es ist beides gleichwichtig... ohne ein entsprechendes Datum um es in den Geschichtlichen Rahmen einzuordnen und somit die Umstände, Gesellschaft zu kennen bringt das ganze nichts...

Und ich meine wer etwas auswendig lernen muss macht etwas falsch... sowas sollte man sich einprägen und nicht nur für die nächste Klausur auswendig lernen und dann vergessen... das ist nämlich das einzige was beim Auswendiglernen passiert, bis zur Prüfung alles Super und dann bumm vollkommene Leere...
Man soll die Dinge LERNEN UND VERSTEHEN und nicht auswendig können...

Edit: Zurück zum Thema

Was mich in der Schule immer aufgeregt hat, zu mindestens 5/5, waren Leute die ausschließlich durch Betrügereien weiterkamen und sich dies auch noch groß auf die Fahne schrieben, nach dem Motto "Ich bin zwar scheiße Dumm aber ich kann einen Spickzettel schreiben!" oder Leute die sogar die Dreistigkeit hatten zu verlangen und vorrauszusetzen, dass man ihnen bei Arbeiten und Klausuren tatkräftig hilft!


----------



## sympathisant (7. September 2009)

von wann bis wann lebte beethoven? hast du dir das eingeprägt? (googeln zählt nicht)

und ja. sowas wurde bei uns abgefragt ... interessiert aber nach der entsprechenden arbeit keinen (ausser vielleciht günther jauch) mehr.


----------



## Manowar (7. September 2009)

Ich denke was er meint,ist einfach,dass die Lehrer verlangt haben,das man es auswendig lernt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (7. September 2009)

1770 - 1827
Das habe ich aber im Musikunterricht gelernt und nicht in Geschichte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und mein Kommentar gilt für beide 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Schüler und Lehrer... nicht für einen Exklusiv 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hirsi325 (7. September 2009)

3/5 erster Schultag
5/5 frühes Aufstehen (vor 12 uhr mittags)
1/5 Lehrer


----------



## shadow24 (7. September 2009)

5/5 den ersten Tag Arbeit nach einem wunderschönen Urlaub...wann ist endlich Wochenende?


----------



## Camô (7. September 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Es ist beides gleichwichtig... ohne ein entsprechendes Datum um es in den Geschichtlichen Rahmen einzuordnen und somit die Umstände, Gesellschaft zu kennen bringt das ganze nichts...
> 
> Und ich meine wer etwas auswendig lernen muss macht etwas falsch... sowas sollte man sich einprägen und nicht nur für die nächste Klausur auswendig lernen und dann vergessen... das ist nämlich das einzige was beim Auswendiglernen passiert, bis zur Prüfung alles Super und dann bumm vollkommene Leere...
> Man soll die Dinge LERNEN UND VERSTEHEN und nicht auswendig können...
> ...



Zum Geschichteteil: Absolut richtig. Ich finde es sogar außerordentlich wichtig, geschichtliche Ereignisse zumindest epochal einordnen zu können, das genaue Datum ist in der Regel too much.

Zum Auswendigteil: Du willst mir doch nicht weismachen, dass du dir in JEDEM Fach und zu JEDEM Thema als Ziel vorgibst, es nicht für die Schule, sondern für dich zu lernen? Nimms mir nicht übel, aber das glaube ich dir einfach nicht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Jeder Schüler hat seine guten und weniger guten bzw. schlechten Fächer und die Begeisterung und Hingabe dafür variiert dementsprechend.

Zum Spicketeil: Natürlich sollte es nicht Gang und Gebe sein, dass man spickt. Hin und wieder ist es aber ok. Außerdem stellt erfolgreiches Spicken auch eine Art von Intelligenz dar, die inzwischen sogar wissenschaftlich analysiert wurde. Es fließen unglaublich viele Komponenten mit ein, die die Konzentration sogar fördern. Außerdem lernt man beim Schreiben des Spickers passiv mit, nicht selten habe ich meine Spicker unbeachtet gelassen. 
... Ich wurde aber auch schon mal 3 mal hintereinander in einer Klausur erwischt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToxicAvenger (7. September 2009)

claet schrieb:


> Es heißt "allgemeine Hochschulreife", weil du allgemein auf alles vorbereitet sein sollst, was in den verschiedenen Studienfächern auf dich zukommen könnte.
> Und glaub mir, die Mathematik aus der Schule ist ein Pups!
> 
> 
> ...



Gebe Dir grundsätzlich ja recht ABER....die Betriebswirtschaftslehre besteht auch zu einem SEHR großen Teil aus Mathematik.....Magst Du kein Mathe wirst Du sie hassen... ;.-)

Greetz


----------



## Selor Kiith (7. September 2009)

Camô schrieb:


> Zum Geschichteteil: Absolut richtig. Ich finde es sogar außerordentlich wichtig, geschichtliche Ereignisse zumindest epochal einordnen zu können, das genaue Datum ist in der Regel too much.
> 
> Zum Auswendigteil: Du willst mir doch nicht weismachen, dass du dir in JEDEM Fach und zu JEDEM Thema als Ziel vorgibst, es nicht für die Schule, sondern für dich zu lernen? Nimms mir nicht übel, aber das glaube ich dir einfach nicht.
> 
> ...



Ich habe immer nur für mich gelernt für wen auch sonst? Ich bin etwas obsessiv was Wissen angeht, könnte schon fast eine Psychose sein aber selbst in Mathe, was ich absolut hasse habe ich für mich gelernt auch wenn ich nie anwenden wollte und lieber faxen gemacht und dumme Kommentare abgegeben habe (das einzige was ich wirklich absolut niemals hingekriegt hatte waren Kurvendiskussionen...). Ich war auch niemand der immer auf gute Noten aus war... ich musste nicht unbedingt immer 1er haben obwohl ich, wenn ich mal was getan hätte, locker in 70-80% der Fächer mit 1 abschließen hätte können (verdammt ich hatte selbst mal in Sport ne 1!) Ich habe nie "nur für die Schule" "gelernt", damit ich ja gute Noten bekomme, weil Noten in der Schule nichts aussagen außer "Er hat sich kurz vor der Prüfung alles in den Kopf gehämmert"... sie bedeuten nicht, dass man es auch wirklich verstanden hat oder wirklich verinnerlicht hat sondern einfach nur, dass man in der Lage war für diese eine Prüfung bzw. BIS zu dieser Prüfung alles auswendig zu lernen und mehr nicht... 
Wissen ist für mich das, was für andere Leute... das Feierabendbier ist oder das Fußballspiel... ich brauch es, ich will es und ich kriege die Krise wenn ich zwangsweise mit lauter unwissenden Polemikern hantieren muss die von nichts ne Ahnung haben aber die Fresse so weit aufreissen, dass das Opernhaus von Sydney da noch genügend Platz hätte und man vielleicht sogar noch die Seattle Space Needle oben drauf packen kann!

Wenn man anständig lernt und sich das Wissen zu eigen macht, benötigt man keine Spicker...

Wissen ist Macht! Nicht-Wissen ist Ohnmacht!


----------



## Zachrid (7. September 2009)

Ich weiß es gehört nicht hier her, aber Selor was hat Capt. Jack Harkness (John Barrowman) in der Sternenflotten-Uniform zu suchen?

Doch wenn mich was aufregt, wirklich aufregt - dann ist das fehlgeleiteter Übereifer, also das Handeln und dann Denken. Bestes Beispiel aus der letzten Zeit wären da einerseits das Pixi-Buch und dann natürlich Zensi-Zensa-Zensursula... auch wenn ich mir da nicht sicher bin, ob sie wirklich fehlgeleitet ist.


----------



## Selor Kiith (7. September 2009)

Wunschbesetzung falls es eine Serie über Captain Selor Andaram Ephelion Kiith und die USS Midas geben würde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rosidae (15. September 2009)

Das es heutzutage keine öffentlichen Hinrichtungen in Deutschland gibt!

Und das der imperialistische Kapitalismus in der Welt vorherrscht.


----------



## LordofDemons (15. September 2009)

das der avatar von rosi noch kleidung anhat :/


----------



## Apocalyptica (15. September 2009)

wenn meine frau über sachen meckert die sie nicht besser kann ^^


----------



## Manowar (15. September 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> das der avatar von rosi noch kleidung anhat :/



Solche Outfits > Nackt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Momentan regt mich auf,wenn Leute von anderen Firmen sagen "ich rufe sie unverzüglich zurück" und ich hier schon 10 Minuten warte.


----------



## Illuminatos (16. September 2009)

5 /5

Heute morgen aufstehen, PC anzumachen und nichts weiter kommt als dieses schwarze Bootfenster mit dem Satz, ich solle die Windows CD zum booten einlegen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Hab ich gemacht, aber weiter kam ich dadurch auch nicht. Gott sei Dank hab ich ne 2. Festplatte im Schreibtisch liegen^^

Aber mal ernsthaft, muss gleich zur Arbeit, gibts nen Weg der nicht mit 'neu aufsetzten' endet? Hab ihn gestern abend normal runter gefahren :-(

Grüße


----------



## Camô (16. September 2009)

Ein eingeklemmter Nerv im oberen linken Schulterblattbereich und die Tatsache, dass man damit gleich zur Arbeit darf. 5/5


----------



## Breakyou9 (18. September 2009)

Diese "möchtegern" Checker  die garnicht versuchen sich in die Gesellschaft zu integrieren <.<
ich glaub ihr wisst was ich mein 5/5


----------



## Pascal-Huneu (19. September 2009)

Zu viele Pausen in Raids! 5/5!


----------



## El Homer (19. September 2009)

Leute die unglaublich langsam denken und du vor ihnen stehst und dir denkst "MACH HINNE"


----------



## Davatar (1. Oktober 2009)

Das absolut Übelste: Ferienzeit im Sommer/Winter, man ist einer der wenigen Leute, die tatsächlich arbeiten müssen, währenddem alle andern Menschen im Land frei haben. Man sitzt im Zug, morgens um 7:30, ist schon genervt weil man viele Leute mit Koffern, Rucksäcken, Wanderschuhen oder Ski/Snowboards gesehn hat, der Zug ist überfüllt, weil jeder Depp in die Berge oder zum Flughafen fährt und natürlich, natürlich, rund zehn schreiende Babies die sich gegenseitig versuchen, in Höhe und Lautstärke beim Geheule zu übertrumpfen. 5/5

Alternativ kann man auch Zug durch Flugzeug ersetzen und sich ein ähliches Szenario mit nem Baby ausdenken, beispielsweise in nem 10 Stunden Flug. Da würd ich die Eltern am liebsten er...mahnen, sie sollen bitte keinen 10 Stunden Flug mit nem Baby antraben...echt...


----------



## Bloodletting (1. Oktober 2009)

Davatar schrieb:


> Das absolut Übelste: Ferienzeit im Sommer/Winter, man ist einer der wenigen Leute, die tatsächlich arbeiten müssen, währenddem alle andern Menschen im Land frei haben. Man sitzt im Zug, morgens um 7:30, ist schon genervt weil man viele Leute mit Koffern, Rucksäcken, Wanderschuhen oder Ski/Snowboards gesehn hat, der Zug ist überfüllt, weil jeder Depp in die Berge oder zum Flughafen fährt und natürlich, natürlich, rund zehn schreiende Babies die sich gegenseitig versuchen, in Höhe und Lautstärke beim Geheule zu übertrumpfen. 5/5
> 
> Alternativ kann man auch Zug durch Flugzeug ersetzen und sich ein ähliches Szenario mit nem Baby ausdenken, beispielsweise in nem 10 Stunden Flug. Da würd ich die Eltern am liebsten er...mahnen, sie sollen bitte keinen 10 Stunden Flug mit nem Baby antraben...echt...



Ich verkürze diesen Post und sage:

Kleine Blagen: 10/10 ^^


----------



## Skatero (1. Oktober 2009)

Bloodletting schrieb:


> Ich verkürze diesen Post und sage:
> 
> Kleine Blagen die lauter als mein iPod sind: 10/10 ^^


fixed 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## spectrumizer (17. Oktober 2009)

Mein Nachbar über mir hämmert schon seit früh um 9 irgendwas rum ... nichtmal Bohren, kein Sägen ... einfach nur Hämmern ... 4/5 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sascha_BO (17. Oktober 2009)

Nach dem...


Sascha_BO schrieb:


> 5/5  - Inventor 2010


jetzt auch
AutoCAD 2010 - *100/5* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lekraan (17. Oktober 2009)

7/5 Bei MC Donald ewig anstehen und dann schaut mich die Verkäuferin auch noch so blöd an .. -.-
4/5 kleine spacken die überall mit ihrem Handy und ihrer billigen Qualität Musik hören
3/5 Typen in WoW die denken, sie wären der ober-pro
xxx/5 Typen die dauernd Streit anfangen


----------



## Bloodletting (18. Oktober 2009)

Ich mach mal eine 0-10 Einstufung, sonst ist das einfach zu wenig.
Also ich zähl einfach mal alles auf, was mir so einfällt.

Leute, die von der großen Liebe reden: 8/10
Leute, die von Gott als ihren Erlöser reden: 9/10
Rentner, die im Kaufmarkt direkt vor einem stehen bleiben: 7/10
Rentner, die im Kaufmarkt direkt vor einem langsam laufen: 9/10
Wartezeiten beim Arzt jenseits von einer Stunde, trotz Termin: 6/10
Kleine Kinder, die ihre scheiß HipHop Musik laut auf dem Handy hören: 8/10
Kleine Kinder, die wild durch die Gegend rennen: 8/10
Kleine quängelde Kinder: 9/10
Kleine heulende Kinder: 10/10
Insekten im Gesicht: 4/10
Mein Hund, der zum Kacken immer 50 Drehungen machen muss: 3/10
Mein Hund, der 10 Meter zurück laufen muss, weil er da doch irgendwas gerochen hat: 4/10
Mein Hund, der obiges tut und dann doch nicht an die Stelle pinktelt 6/10
Mein Hund, der wieder mal ausm Maul mieft wie eine tote Ratte: 4/10
Internetausfall: 6/10
Internetausfall während ich in einer wichtigen Unterhaltung bin, oder in einem MMO: 8/10
Werbeanrufe auf meinem Handy: 6/10
Werbeanrufe auf meinem Handy, während ich penne: 9/10
Bohrender Nachbar: 7/10
Leute, die das Licht im Treppenhaus anmachen, während es draussen taghell ist: 8/10
Kleine Kinder, die im Treppenhaus rumbrüllen: 9/10
Fette Männer, die bei einer FastFoodKette essen gehen: 6/10
Fette Frauen, die bei einer FastFoodKette essen gehen: 8/10
Fette Kinder, die bei einer FastFoodKette essen gehen: 9/10
Dass meine Mutter, wenn ich mit ihr unterwegs bin, zu jedem freundlich ist, anstatt einfach mal still zu sein: 7/10
Dass 50% der Leute denken, meine Mutter wäre meine Freundin, weil sie noch so jung aussieht: 9/10
Werbung, die mit direkt doppelter Lautstärke anfängt: 10/10
Werbung generell, in denen dümmliche Versprechungen gemacht werden: 8/10
Sonstige Werbung: 7/10
Heißer Kaffee, der meine Zunge zum Pelz werden lässt: 3/10
Diese kleinen Milch-Behälter, die extra für Kaffee da sind: 5/10 (Ich bekomm die nie ohne Spritzer auf! o_O)
Der Eiswagen, der so scheiße klingelt: 5/10
Musik mit tiefem Bass, die in der Umgebung laut gespielt wird, sodass man ein "wumm, wumm, wumm" warnimmt: 7/10
Laute Techno, HipHop blah blah Musik in einem parkenden Auto: 8/10
Menschen, die die Gottesgleichheit von Iron Maiden leugnen: 2/10 (Ja der steht aus Spaß hier drin)
Menschen, die diese Aufzählung nicht vollständig durchlesen: 3/10 (So viel Mühe gemacht...)
Menschen, die vollkommen scheiße schlecht schreiben: 8/10
Menschen, die in Foren IMMER eine andere Farbe benutzen, oder Kursiv/Fett schreiben: 6/10
Leute, die behaupten, WoW wäre ein scheiß Spiel, nur weil es ihnen selbst zu langweilig wurde: 5/10
Mich zu verlieben: 10/10 (Komisch, dass mir das in diesem Moment einfällt ... egal)
Dass eine Sterilisierung zu teuer für mich ist: 7/10 (Mal meine Krankenkasse frage, gut dass mir das einfällt^^)
Dass ich jeden Tag Tabletten schlucken muss: 4/10
Dass ich das ab und zu vergesse: 6/10
Dass ich dann immer Schmerzen habe: 8/10
Dass ich daraus trotzdem nicht lerne: 9/10
Dass es mir egal ist: 10/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich hab kein Bock mehr, ist schon so viel ... heilige Kacke. o_O

EDIT: Kommentiert hiervon irgendwas, sonst gibts was mitm Paddel! :O


----------



## DER Lachmann (18. Oktober 2009)

Bloodletting schrieb:


> Ich mach mal eine 0-10 Einstufung, sonst ist das einfach zu wenig.
> Also ich zähl einfach mal alles auf, was mir so einfällt.
> 
> 
> ...



/sign 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



das untestrichende is das wichtigste 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (18. Oktober 2009)

5/5 Metal0r!
5/5 Iron Maiden mit Gott gleich zu setzen!


----------



## Bloodletting (18. Oktober 2009)

Ich ergänze: Der User Alkopopsteuer 10/10


----------



## Fendrin (18. Oktober 2009)

10/10 Leute, die ihre Hunde mitten in die Fußgängerzone/ den Bürgersteig koten lassen.

m.f.g.
Fen


----------



## dalai (18. Oktober 2009)

Bloodletting schrieb:


> Leute, die von der großen Liebe reden: 8/10



Und sie dann finden, einige Wochen mit ihr zusammen sind und dann Schluss machen 9/10



Bloodletting schrieb:


> Internetausfall: 6/10



Oder Stromausfall, wenn man gerade etwas wichtiges am PC machen muss 9/10, und wenn es Sommer ist und alle Lebensmittel im Kühlschrank dadurch schlecht werden 10/10



Bloodletting schrieb:


> Dass 50% der Leute denken, meine Mutter wäre meine Freundin, weil sie noch so jung aussieht: 9/10



Schön für dein Mutter, dass sie so k^jung aussieht, jedoch pech für dich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



Bloodletting schrieb:


> Menschen, die vollkommen scheiße schlecht schreiben: 8/10
> Menschen, die in Foren IMMER eine andere Farbe benutzen, oder Kursiv/Fett schreiben: 6/10



w*A*s isd den dran _shLiMm_?!!!?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




Fendrin schrieb:


> 10/10 Leute, die ihre Hunde mitten in die Fußgängerzone/ den Bürgersteig koten lassen.



10/10, in der Schweiz muss man dafür bis zu 80 Franken Strafe zahlen, es ist aber eh nie ein Polizist in der Nähe wenn das passiert.


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (18. Oktober 2009)

dalai schrieb:


> Und sie dann finden, einige Wochen mit ihr zusammen sind und dann Schluss machen 9/10



und dann auch noch freunde bleiben wollen...lächerlich 10/10


----------



## Thorfold (18. Oktober 2009)

Mein Laptop den ich gerade nutze 4/5 (Ein Computer ist immer besser als kein Computer , bekomme aber zum Glück diese Woche einen neuen)
Typen aus meiner Klasse , die ein Lied gut finden , dann herausfinden , dass es Metal ist , und es auf einmal wieder hassen 10/5
Möchtegern-Hopper die auf Hart tun 5/5 -.-

Gibt sicher noch viel mehr , aber das soll reichen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (20. Oktober 2009)

Wenn ich im moment Alles was mich aufregt aufschreiben wuerde, wuerd ich den Zeichenlimit ueberschreiten.
Also nur eines:
Heute seeeehr wichtige Deutschschularbeit, und ich krank >.<


----------



## Davatar (20. Oktober 2009)

Im Restaurant Salat mit italienischer Sauce bestellen und Salat mit französischer Sauce bekommen: *3/10* -> ich ess es dann normalerweise trotzdem, kann ja passieren, aber ist halt trotzdem ein Bisschen nervig.
Leute, die bei nem beliebigen Fastfoodstand in der Schlange anstehen und 10-15 Minuten Zeit haben, sich Gedanken zu machen was sie sich bestellen wollen, wenn sie dran sind und dann aber, wenn sie tatsächlich dran sind, immernoch nicht wissen, was sie wollen, bzw sich überhaupt erst mal noch die Karte anschauen: *8/10*
Leute, die bekifft oder an-/betrunken Auto fahren: *10/10*
Leute, die meinen, die Sportart die sie mögen und vor allem den Sportverein den sie mögen, sei das absolut wichtigste auf der Welt und alles andere und jegliche andere Meinung sei völlig egal oder noch schlimmer: jeder der ne andere Meinung hat solle sich gefälligst fügen: *9/10*
Word 2007, das zum hundersten Mal in Folge abstürzt, bloss weil ich mit dem Mousecursor über dem Inhaltsverzeichnis scrollen will: *582938582998548213923838592384239485923495/10*
Das Gefühl haben, es hätte hier mal ein Smilie gegeben, das ich jetzt irgendwie nicht mehr finde: *1/10*

Edit: Oh ich seh grad Skala 1-5...naja dann halt umrechnen: 2/5, 4/5, 5/5, 5/5, (582938582998548213923838592384239485923495/2 -> aufgerundet)/5, 1/5


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (20. Oktober 2009)

10/10 Bei BK ne Stunde auf nen Burger warten, weil das Personal trödelt und man dann aus Frust geht...


----------



## Alion (20. Oktober 2009)

Das könnte jetzt ein wenig länger dauern.

*Religion:*
Der Papst 5/5
Die ganze Katholische Kirche 5/5
Die Protestantische Kirche 4/5
Jesus Fanatiker 5/5
Zeugen Jehovas 5/5
Allgemein Leute die dich von der Religion überzeugen wollen 5/5
Der Islam 5/5
Leute die aus Religionsgründen Krieg führen 4/5
Leute die Religion als Vorwand benutzen um Krieg zu führen 5/5
Die Falsche auslegung der Meisten Heiligen Schriften (Bibel, Koran) durch die Kirchen 5/5
Das ganze Gefasel "du kommst in die Hölle wenn du..." 3/5
Religion im allgemeinen 5/5  

*Internet:*
Spam Mails 2/5
Popups 1/5
Facebook 2/5
Leute die in Foren Suchfunktionen nicht kennen 3/5
IE 4/5
Fake Videos auf Youtube 4/5
Videos mit schlechter Qualität 5/5
Doofe Kinder die vor dem Webcam herumtrollen müssen weil sie Aufmerksamkeit brauchen 3/5
Seiten auf denen man die ach so Lustigen Bilder die 10 Jahre alt sind zum hundertsten man anschauen kann 2/5
Doofe werbung für Klingeltöne oder sonstigen scheiss den kein Mensch braucht. 3/5
Posts die mit extrem vielen Smilyes auf sich aufmerksam machen wollen.

*Zu Hause:*
Mein Vater den im Haus raucht 3/5
Mein Vater den jeden morgen eine Hustenanfall hat und ich werde wach 4/5
Am Morgen aufstehen 5/5
Den Freien Tag verschlafen 1/5
Dass wir aufgrund der Leitung zu unserem Haus nicht schnelleres Internet haben als 3000mbs 2/5
Unser Internet das seit 1 1/2 Monaten spinnt 5/5
Der Grund, dass ich seid 1 1/2 Monaten nicht mehr richtig WoW gespielt habe 5/5
Swisscom die sagen, dass der Fehler bei uns liegt obwohl das nicht stimmt. 5/5
Nervige Telefonwerbung 3/5

*Auf der Strasse:*
Leute die mich davon überzeugen wollen ihren Organisation beizutreten. 4/5
Leute die mich dazu überzeugen wollen Geld zu spenden 4/5
12 Jährige die wie die grössten Schlampen herumlaufen 3/5
Kleine Hip Hopper die denken sie währen die grössten 5/5
Leute die beim Bus/Zug nicht mit einsteigen warten können bis alle ausgestiegen sind 1/5
Leute die im Zug laute Musik hören 4/5
Leute die im Zug laute Musik hören die von einem Handy mit schlechter Qualität abgespielt wird 5/5
5CHF Nachtzuschlag wenn ich nach Mitternacht noch S Bahn fahre. 3/5
Fette Leute die sich neben dich setzen. 3/5
Hunde 3/5
Hunde in Handtaschen 4/5
Hunde die nicht an der Leine sind 5/5
Hunde die nicht an der Leine sind, bellen und das Herrchen ruft von weit hinten: "Der macht nichts, er will nur spielen" 999/5  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Hundekot der herumliegt 4/5
Schreiende Kinde 3/5
Weinende Kinder 4/5
Wütende Mütter die dich zusammenscheissen weil ihr missratenes Kind dir ins Bein gerannt ist, weil es nicht geschaut hat wohin es rennt und danach weinend am Boden liegt. 10/5
Leute die sich übers Wetter beschweren. 1/5

*Im Ausgang:*
Menschen mit Migrationshintergrund die hier denken sie könnten sich wie der letzte Dreck benehmen und müssen sich hier nicht anstrengen da ja der Staat alles zahlt. 5/5
Besoffene Idioten die keine Kollegen haben und sich einfach zu dir und deinen Kollegen gesellen. 3/5
Leute die sich beschweren wenn auf 10 HipHopp Lieder mal 1 Metal Song kommt. 5/5
Die Preise um in einen Club zu kommen 5/5
Die Preise für Getränke in einem Club 10/5 Wie kann bitteschön 2dl Whisky Cola 15CHF kosten?

*In Game:*
Leute die ohne abmeldung nicht zum Raid erscheinen. 3/5
Leute die zu spät zum Raid erscheinen 2/5
Leute die es nicht für nötig haben ihre ausrüstung zu verzaubern. 4/5
Leute die nach der dritten Bosserklährung immer noch nicht wissen was sie zu tun haben 5/5
DDs die Aggro ziehen und danach dem Heiler die schuld zuschieben. 4/5

So ich denke das reicht mal fürs erste. Obwohl die die Liste wohl noch weiterführen könnte.


----------



## Davatar (20. Oktober 2009)

Alion schrieb:


> *Religion:*
> Der Papst 5/5
> Die ganze Katholische Kirche 5/5
> Die Protestantische Kirche 4/5
> ...


Hier meine Liste zu Religionen:
Gewisse Aussagen des Papstes 4/5
Religiöse Fanatiker jeglicher Form, sowie Atheistische Fanatiker 5/5
Überreligiöse Leute, die Dich unbedingt von ihrer Religion überzeugen wollen 2/5
Atheisten, die Dich von ihrer Religionslosigkeit überzeugen wollen 5/5
Leute, die Religion als Vorwand benutzen um Krieg zu führen 5/5
Leute, die sagen, Religion XY sei böse, schlecht und falsch, weil in ihrem Namen Krieg geführt wird/wurde 5/5
Abneigende und verweigernde Tendenzen von Atheisten dem allen guten Dingen gegenüber, die aus dem Grundgedanken der Religionen heraus entstehen und entstanden sind 5/5


----------



## Bloodletting (20. Oktober 2009)

Alion schrieb:


> Mein Vater den im Haus raucht 3/5
> Mein Vater den jeden morgen eine Hustenanfall hat und ich werde wach 4/5



Wenn ich dein Vater wäre, würd ich mich mal nach Lungenkrebs untersuchen lassen.


----------



## Alion (20. Oktober 2009)

Bloodletting schrieb:


> Wenn ich dein Vater wäre, würd ich mich mal nach Lungenkrebs untersuchen lassen.


Es ist nicht direkt ein Hustenanfall, mehr ein sehr lautes räuspern mit gelegentlichem Husten.
Sagen wir es so, geräusche die von ihm stammen und so laut sind, dass ich davon wach werde.


----------



## Bloodletting (20. Oktober 2009)

Alion schrieb:


> Es ist nicht direkt ein Hustenanfall, mehr ein sehr lautes räuspern mit gelegentlichem Husten.
> Sagen wir es so, geräusche die von ihm stammen und so laut sind, dass ich davon wach werde.



Ich würds trotzdem mal machen lassen.
Irgendwas hat dein Vater anscheinend mit der Lunge.
Jeden Tag nach dem Aufwachen zu Husten ist kein gutes Zeichen.


----------



## Sascha_BO (20. Oktober 2009)

Alion schrieb:


> *Im Ausgang:*
> Die Preise um in einen Club zu kommen 5/5


Welchen Club auch immer Du aufsuchst, ich bin mit meinem ganz zufrieden. Beim Bezahlen gibts zum freundlich-genervten Abschied meist ´ne Freikarte. 
Wenn mal nicht kann man sich über 5 € Eintritt auch nicht beschweren. 

Die Preise um in einen Club zu kommen *0/5* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bloodletting (20. Oktober 2009)

Sascha_BO schrieb:


> Die Preise um in einen Club zu kommen *0/5*
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Garnicht erst in einen Club zu wollen: Unbezahlbar! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alion (20. Oktober 2009)

Sascha_BO schrieb:


> Welchen Club auch immer Du aufsuchst, ich bin mit meinem ganz zufrieden. Beim Bezahlen gibts zum freundlich-genervten Abschied meist ´ne Freikarte.
> Wenn mal nicht kann man sich über 5 € Eintritt auch nicht beschweren.
> 
> Die Preise um in einen Club zu kommen *0/5*
> ...


Eigentlich gehe ich ja auch nicht in Clubs, mich nervt es nur, dass Leute bis zu 10, 20 oder 30 CHF ausgeben nur um in einen Club zu kommen. Dann hat man aber noch nichts getrunken. Gib mir 30CHF und ich komme nach 2 Stunden sternhagelvoll zurück. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Davatar (20. Oktober 2009)

Alion schrieb:


> Eigentlich gehe ich ja auch nicht in Clubs, mich nervt es nur, dass Leute bis zu 10, 20 oder 30 CHF ausgeben nur um in einen Club zu kommen. Dann hat man aber noch nichts getrunken. Gib mir 30CHF und ich komme nach 2 Stunden sternhagelvoll zurück.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Naja...in nen Club geht man ja auch nicht zum saufen, das macht man vorher ^^ oder an Flatrateparties 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 oder günstig in den Ferien, wo man 3 € für nen "Graveyard" bezahlt, der in etwa doppelt so stark ist wie ein Long Island Ice Tea und etwa 3x so widerlich ^^


----------



## Alion (20. Oktober 2009)

Davatar schrieb:


> Naja...in nen Club geht man ja auch nicht zum saufen, das macht man vorher ^^ oder an Flatrateparties
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Ich kenne Leute die gehen sich in Clubs betrinken. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Und es gibt einen Drink der noch wiederlicher ist als ein Long Island Ice Tea? Omg lol need giev epix. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Davatar (20. Oktober 2009)

Naja dafür wirst Du wohl nach Singapur fliegen müssen ^^ Aber der kostet dort echt nix und naja...der zweite von denen hätt ich besser nicht trinken sollen. Ich glaub das ist sone Art Scotch-Vodka-Tequila-Burbon-Gin-Bacardi-Mischung kombiniert mit Bier und nem Schuss Sekt. Also alkoholfrei ist da nix drin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Oder aber hier das Rezept. Schmeckt aber echt übel kann ich Dir sagen.


----------



## Alion (20. Oktober 2009)

Danke dir. Mal ausprobieren wie das Ding schmeckt.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## GrogT (20. Oktober 2009)

RL:
Ignoranz, und der Glaube das Denken ein epic feat ist das Leuten wie Einstein vorbehalten bleibt.
Pessimistische Grundhaltung gegenueber der Menschheit und deswegen keinen Finger zu ruehren um Dinge besser zu machen.
Schweigen in einem Konflikt anstatt seine Meinung klar zu aeussern. 
Die Vorstellung, das Internet keine reellen sozialen Beziehungen zulaesst und man deswegen sich dort als ein Arsch auffuehren kann.

WoW:

Raid Gruppe sang und klanglos verlassen (=> instant igno). Ein 'sry aber das schaffen wir nicht, ich geh dann mal' oder so ist net zu viel verlangt.  
Gejammer im BG 
Pseudocomiker im Handels-channel und Leute die ihn nicht sofort auf igno stellen.


----------



## DER Lachmann (20. Oktober 2009)

wird zeit meine liste zu überarbeiten 
- kleine idioten im bus mitm handy das laut aufgedreht ist und auß dem scheiß musik kommt 5/5
- leute die sehen das jemand hilfe braucht aber nichts machen 4/5
- meine schule 3/5
- deutscher rap/hip-hop (mit außnahmen) 4/5
- leute die im bus/bahn rauchen 5/5
- lEuTe diiiie So beHIndErt schreiben 4/5
- leute die sich dann alle 2 wochen beschweren das ihr freund/freundin sie verlassen hat aber dann 2 stunden später nen neuen haben over nine thousand/5


----------



## Alion (21. Oktober 2009)

Alion schrieb:


> Das könnte jetzt ein wenig länger dauern.
> 
> *Religion:*
> Der Papst 5/5
> ...



So es Zeit meine Liste weiterzuführen.

*Fernseher:*
Jegliche Art von Dauerwerbesendung 3/5
Call in TV ala Astro TV oder Telefonquiz Sendungen 5/5
Castingshows 4/5
Shows die mit "Die besten/grössten" anfangen 3/5
Idiotische Quizfragen in Sendungen 3/5 (bsp, was braucht man zum Skifahren A: Ski oder B: Einen Schwingschleifer rufen sie jetzt an und gewinnen sie 100Euro)
Fast das ganze Programm von MTV 3/5
Fast das ganze Programm von RTL 3/5
Fast das ganze Programm von RTL2 4/5
Sämtliche Reality TV Sendungen wie Big Brother oder Frauentausch 5/5
Magazine wie z.b. Taff 3/5
Die Themen in den Nachrichten 2/5 In *hier Islamisches Land einfügen* hat ein Selbstmordattentäter *hier zahl einfügen* Menschen in den Tod gerissen. Die Schweinegrippe wird uns alle töten u.s.w.
Werbung 1/5
Doofe Werbung 4/5

*Radio:*
Die Musik die die meisten Radiosender spielen 3/5
Wenn sie ein Lied an einem Tag 3 oder 4 mal spielen müssen. 4/5

*Arbeit:*
Leute die dich den ganzen Tag zulabern wenn man eigentlich arbeiten soll. 2/5
Leute die sagen, man soll härter Arbeiten selbst aber so Produktiv sind wie ein Stein am Meeresboden. 5/5
Chefs die einem die ganze Projektplanung zur Sau machen. 3/5

Wird eventuell fortgesetzt.


----------



## LordofDemons (21. Oktober 2009)

@ ALION 

WooooooooRD!!

oder anders gesagt

danke du sprichst mri aus der seele


----------



## DER Lachmann (22. Oktober 2009)

das ich immer mit meinem inkompeten idioten von bruder gleichgesetzt werde over nine thousand!!!11/5
achja aber ich mag ihn trotzdem 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Breakyou9 (22. Oktober 2009)

Lateinarbeiten.
Die ganzen Vokabeln und Deklinationen lernen 4/5
So was 5/5


----------



## TheGui (22. Oktober 2009)

Breakyou9 schrieb:


> So was 5/5


is das net ne "Ganstarrap" Satire? 

ach ja... Schwarz/Gelb 5/5


----------



## Breakyou9 (22. Oktober 2009)

ja klar 
aber ich mein dieser Gangstergetue 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheGui (22. Oktober 2009)

Breakyou9 schrieb:


> ja klar
> aber ich mein dieser Gangstergetue
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


ich lag grad flach vor lachen!

Die haben das doch super getroffen ^^ , Würde ich diesen "Lifestyle" lächerlich machen wollen, ich würds net besser hinbekommen.


----------



## Theopa (22. Oktober 2009)

Menschen, die die ihnen von den Eltern, der Schule und der näheren Gesellschaft aufgezwungene Religion übernehmen ohne darüber nachzudenken:

4/5  

Menschen, die nicht diskutieren können/wollen:

4/5

Die Ablehnung kompletter Musikgenvres:

3/5    

Uuuund zuletzt, der Topaufreger Nummer 1:
Unqualifizierte Personen, die sich über Dinge beschweren von denen sie keine Ahnung haben:

6/5

--> Wer gegen Atomkraft protestiert, sollte zumindest exakt darlegen können wie ein Kernkraftwerk funktioniert, wie hoch die Sicherheitsstandarts sind, wie warscheinlich ein Unfall ist, welche Folgen Strahlung genau hat, wieviel Strahlung man im Alltag auch ohne Atomkraft ausgesetzt ist usw. usw.

--> Wer sagt "Politiker reden nur Mist" und dabei nicht einmal weiß, wie genau ein Gesetz entsteht, wie eine Volkswirtschaft funktioniert oder wie man global denkt, macht nichts anderes, als primitiv durch die Gegend zu brüllen.


----------



## Soramac (25. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> solange sie kopfhörer benutzen kein ding aber das macht doch keiner von diesen spacken =O die müssen die ganze welt doch immer hören lassen was die fürn mist auf dem handy haben =/





Und dann so billig Handys, wo es nur rauscht und dann einfach nur scheiße rüber kommt und irgend welche Affen Mucke anmachen, wo 0 Bass drin ist und denken, wir habens druff.


----------



## Serran (25. Oktober 2009)

5/5 Leute die Raucher hassen

5/5 Leute die Gläubige beleidigen ( Ich bin selbst nicht überzeugt von Gott aber ich lass die anderen in ruhe)

5/5 Leute die sich immer beschweren das alle Mainstream sind. ( Wer nicht Mainstream sein will der darf sich gar keiner Gruppe anschließen , Metaller sind bald genau so Mainstream , wie Hopper)

5/5 Die WoW Community

100/5 Leute die glauben sie seien schlauer/besser/klüger/was auch immer/ wenn sie nicht in Discos gehen

3/5 leute die gegen Drogen sind (Wer sich ein wenig informiert , wird festellen das nicht alle Drogen SOOOO BÖSE sind wie es behauptet wird)

3/5 Leute de andere dumm nennen , wenn man Alkohol trinkt

5/5 Hochmut


----------



## asterodeia (25. Oktober 2009)

Examensprüfungen 6/5


----------



## Bloodletting (25. Oktober 2009)

Serran schrieb:


> [...]



Jetzt habe ich ein perfektes Bild von dir. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Baldoran (26. Oktober 2009)

Nervende Kinder 10/10

Störenfriede die gute Geschichtslehrer während des Unterrichts stören 10/10

Englischlehrer 10/10

Mathelehrer 8/10

Sportfreaks 7/10

Fußball 10/10

Frühes aufstehen 9/10

Blöde Krankheiten 10/10

Geschlechtskrankheiten 10/10

Raucher 8/10

Minderjährige Raucher 10/10

Trinker 8/10

Minderjährige Trinker 10/10

Musikrassisten 8/10

Trickfilme mit Gewalt und Blut 10/10

Ballerspiele 10/10

Von Rock oder Hip Hop begeisterte Minderjährige 10/10

Insekten 10/10

Nazis 10/10

Rassisten die gar nicht merken wie rassistisch sie sich benehmen 10/10

Kunstfeinde 10/10

Ungebratene Zwiebeln 6/10

Zwiebelsaft 6/10

Leute die über alles heulen 8/10

Singende Kinder 10/10

Knoblauchfeinde 10/10

Leute die an Geister glauben 5/10

Personen die schlecht über die Kirche der Christen reden 10/10

Personen die andere Religionen nicht akzeptieren 10/10

Krieg 10/10

Politiker 4/10

Gossensprache 10/10

Anglizismen 10/10

Warteschlangen 7/10

Umweltverschmutzer 10/10

Menschen die Katzen nicht mögen 10/10

Lästige Hunde 10/10

Schlechte Unterhaltung 5/10

Störende Gruppen von Kindern 10/10

Angeber 6/10

Menschen die kleine Kinder nicht süß finden 7/10

Schularbeiten 10/10

Menschen die Biologie nicht mögen 10/10

Disco 7/10

Sonnenstudio 6/10

Lästige Lehrer 10/10

Berichte über Krieg 8/10

Schlechte Videos auf Myvideo und Youtube 7/10


----------



## BBQBoB (26. Oktober 2009)

also mich regen leute auf die sich über alles aufregen XD (srsly -.-)


----------



## Alion (26. Oktober 2009)

Baldoran schrieb:


> Geschlechtskrankheiten 10/10
> 
> Ballerspiele 10/10
> 
> ...


Ich habe mir hier mal ein paar sehr fragwürdige Sachen heraus gesucht.
*Geschlechtskrankheiten:* Warum regen dich Geschlechtskrankheiten dermassen auf? Mich würde eine Geschlechtskrankheit nur nerven, wenn ich selbst davon betroffen bin und hier beende ich auch meinen Gedankengang. 

*Ballerspiele:* Willst du dich zu dieser Gruppe von Leuten zählen, die hier im Forum sehr "beliebt" sind in dem sie sich für ein Verbote solcher Spiele stark machen?

*Leute die an Geister glauben
und
Personen die andere Religionen nicht akzeptieren* Hier hast du dir selbst widersprochen. Dich nerven Leute die an Geister glauben. Es gibt allerdings Religionen die an Geister glauben. 

*Menschen die Katzen nicht mögen
Menschen die kleine Kinder nicht süß finden
Menschen die Biologie nicht mögen* Was geht denn mit dir ab? Jeder Mensch hat andere Interessen und mag andere Dinge. Ausserdem nerven dich Nervende Kinder und Singende Kinder, magst aber gleichzeitig Leute nicht, die kleine Kinder nicht süss finden? Magst du dich selbst nicht?


----------



## yxc.net (26. Oktober 2009)

5/5 -> " Aha " Sager.


----------



## Davatar (26. Oktober 2009)

Montage, an denen man am Morgen früh Sitzung hat, dann pünktlich antanzt, die Sitzung auf den Nachmittag verschoben wurde, weil den Chef irgendwas dazwischen gekommen ist, man aber nicht drüber informiert worden ist und man dann rumsitzen muss und nicht so recht weiss, was man tun soll, weil wichtige Arbeitsunterlagen fehlen: 55/5


----------



## dragon1 (26. Oktober 2009)

Und wieder mal: 
10/10 alles -.-


----------



## Dominau (26. Oktober 2009)

10/5 Mein Nachbar mit seinen Rollerfreunden die Sonntag morgens um 9:00 anfangen müssen krach zu machen.


----------



## Magickevin (26. Oktober 2009)

Leute die sich für was besseres Halten: 3/5
Leute die denken Krieg sei gerechtfertigt: 5/5
Gülchan: 10/5 (Die Frau ist wie die junge Verona Feldbusch)
Wenn man in einer Schlange am Supermarkt steht und die Älteren Menschen ihre Cent stücke aus dem Geldbeutel ziehen 5/5
Leute die sich Anstellen und erst wenn sie drankommen sich etwas aussuchen (Kino Mcdonalds Bürgerking -.-) 10/5


----------



## Soramac (26. Oktober 2009)

Wenn man Leute ein riesen langen Text schreibt oder ewig was erzählt und am Ende dann nur:  2 Wörter kommen wie: Ja, kann sein.. ja.. nein.. Aha... 100/5


----------



## Bloodletting (26. Oktober 2009)

Alion schrieb:


> Es gibt allerdings Religionen die an Geister glauben.



Einfach gedacht glaubt jede Religion an Geister. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





yxc.net schrieb:


> 5/5 -> " Aha " Sager.



Aha. :x


----------



## Breakyou9 (26. Oktober 2009)

15 Jährige die grad eben erst ihren Rollerschein gemacht haben und dann mit ihren "getunten" Rollern prählen 5/5


----------



## DER Lachmann (26. Oktober 2009)

Baldoran schrieb:


> Von Rock oder Hip Hop begeisterte Minderjährige 10/10



das hätt ich aber gern mal erklärt Ó_ó
das hört sich in meinen ohren so an als würdest du meinen dass musik nur was für erwachsene ist 
und du scheinst kinder nicht zu mögen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (26. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> das hätt ich aber gern mal erklärt Ó_ó


Ich auch,
Was ist an Rock schlecht?


----------



## Crackmack (26. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> das hätt ich aber gern mal erklärt Ó_ó


Ich auch!


----------



## Deanne (26. Oktober 2009)

Nach zwei Wochen Uni-Alltag möchte ich meinen N#1-Aufreger noch einmal hervorheben:

INTOLERANZ - 500/5

Es kann nicht sein, dass Menschen ausgeschlossen oder sogar bedroht werden, nur weil sie eine andere Lebenseinstellung haben. Warum kann es einem nicht scheissegal sein, was andere glauben, essen oder welches Geschlecht sie anziehend finden? Sowas regt mich extrem auf.


----------



## BBQBoB (26. Oktober 2009)

deanne ganz ruhig das ist leider überall zu finden

manchmal hab ich das gefühl das die tolleranz direkt proportional zur gefühlten intelligenz abnimmt :/


----------



## Manowar (27. Oktober 2009)

Deanne schrieb:


> Nach zwei Wochen Uni-Alltag möchte ich meinen N#1-Aufreger noch einmal hervorheben:
> 
> INTOLERANZ - 500/5
> 
> Es kann nicht sein, dass Menschen ausgeschlossen oder sogar bedroht werden, nur weil sie eine andere Lebenseinstellung haben. Warum kann es einem nicht scheissegal sein, was andere glauben, essen oder welches Geschlecht sie anziehend finden? Sowas regt mich extrem auf.



Weil es z.B. eine Religion gibt, die meinen, dass sie in den Himmel kommen, wenn sie in einem Selbstmordkommando Soldaten oder andere Menschen töten.
Oder es Leute gibt, die meinen ins WTC zu fliegen, tausende Menschen töten und meine Aktien in den Boden schmeissen.
Oder es Vergewaltiger, Kinderschänder, Mörder, etc gibt.
Wenn jeder Homosexuell wäre, würde die Menschheit zu Grunde gehen.
Oder es gibt auch Leute die an sowas glauben :



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(Nehmt es nicht zu ernst, kein bock auf Flamerei 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )
etc pp

Gibt genug Gründe für Intolleranz und ja, ich bin intollerant :>


----------



## Potpotom (27. Oktober 2009)

5/5 - Montag
5/5 - Dienstag
4/5 - Mittwoch
3/5 - Donnerstag
1/5 - Freitag
0/5 - Samstag
0/5 - Sonntag
4/5 - Sonntag vorm Schlafen




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BBQBoB (27. Oktober 2009)

was auch interessant ist wir sind ja intolleranten gegenüber im grunde auch intollerant :>


----------



## Silenzz (27. Oktober 2009)

Manowår schrieb:


> _*Weil es z.B. eine Religion gibt, die meinen, dass sie in den Himmel kommen, wenn sie in einem Selbstmordkommando Soldaten oder andere Menschen töten.
> Oder es Leute gibt, die meinen ins WTC zu fliegen, tausende Menschen töten und meine Aktien in den Boden schmeissen.*_


Epic Fail....

&#8364;dith: Da es ja nich OT sein soll:

Wie schon bei Deanne:

Intolleranz 10/5
Leute die Anglizismen nutzen und sie dann nicht richtig aussprechen können 5/5... -.-*


----------



## dragon1 (27. Oktober 2009)

Das ich VOR der Englisch-schularbeit alles tipptopp wusste, und am naechsten tag eine 4 Geschrieben hab >.< *wutverzerrtes gesicht* Und das wo ich eh schon so viel zeit mit lernen im allgemeinen verbing...oh mann.


----------



## Manowar (27. Oktober 2009)

Silenzz schrieb:


> Epic Fail....



Und was genau soll daran Fail sein?Bist du solchen Menschen gegenüber tolerant?


----------



## worldofhordcraft (27. Oktober 2009)

In Ordnung, ich fange mit meinem Top-Aufreger an:

Mein SCH**ß WECKER MIT SEINEM NERVIGEN ÜBERHOHEN PIEPEN WENN ICH GRADE NOCH UNGLAUBLICH GUT GESCHLAFEN HABE. 4138742839941798127498137498237942387423893247/5

Spinnen 5/5
Den Eingang zum Schulgebäude nach der Pause wenn der Lehrer die Tür aufschließt (Ernsthaft, das ist dann dort ein Überlebenskampf!). 10/5
Eine bestimmte Person in meiner Klasse die jede nur erdenkliche Situation nutzt, um die Menschen um ihn herum zu provozieren. 72/5
Frontal 21 10/5
Nachmittagsgerichtshows 12/5
UberRoXXorGangstazz die ihre Hosen in den Kniekehlen tragen und Spongebob Unterwäsche tragen 120/5
Tokio Hotel 133/5
1337 5P34K 15/5
Pop-Ups die behaupten, dass Paris Hilton einen IQ von Über 120 hat. 7/5
Leute die nicht kreativ genug sind um jemanden als was anderes als "Who Ran Zone (Sprechts laut aus, ihr werdet wissen welche beleidigung ich kein)" zu beleidigen. 25/5
Leute die andere Beleidigen und dann direkt zuschlagen wenn sie mal beleidigt werden.

Es gibt da noch andere Sachen die mir aus irgendeinem Grund nicht einfallen.


----------



## Blackfall234 (27. Oktober 2009)

tschilpi schrieb:


> Ohhjaaa und
> 
> 5/5 Irgendwelche 14 Jährigen die sich versuchen von oben links freizügig zu fotografieren um ''sexy'' zu wirken und die Bilder auf Netlog oder Myspace hochladen. Allgemein der Wahn um diese Social Networks, mit deren völlig verblödeten Sprache. ,,shaaaatzZ, haB diCh lüÜb. voLl qeiL.''
> 
> Da kommt mir das Kotzen. Wirklich.




Mir auch 10/5


----------



## dragon1 (27. Oktober 2009)

Mir auch. Aber so richtig. Zum Glueck besuch ich ein Gymnasium und bin von solchen Spinnern nicht umgeben.
Wir haben aber andere Probs^^


----------



## Blackfall234 (27. Oktober 2009)

Aufreger : Leute die Metal nicht respektieren ( meistens hiphoper oder Jugendliche [fast immer] ) ,es nieder machen beleidigen und dann sagen : Wer sowas hört hat keine Ahnung von Musik das ist doch nur rumschreien und 2 Akkorde dauerhauen auf der Gitarre etc etc.  20/5 

Yooliety 90/5 
Crysis Pros 4/5
Blizzard Fanboys 5/5
Möchtegern szene kiddis 5/5 
Großmäulige 11 jährige die mich ( 15 ) und meine Kumpels versuchen zu "dissen" und sich selbst blamieren 13,6/5


----------



## dragon1 (27. Oktober 2009)

Blizzard Fanboys 5/5
Blizzard Hater 5/5
^^ beides


----------



## Blackfall234 (27. Oktober 2009)

Baldoran schrieb:


> [...]




Sry aber zum teil : Du 5/5


----------



## Blackfall234 (27. Oktober 2009)

Bloodletting schrieb:


> [...]




lol


----------



## BBQBoB (27. Oktober 2009)

leute die unter einen fullquote ein wort schreiben

over ninethousand/5!


----------



## Bloodletting (27. Oktober 2009)

BBQBoB schrieb:


> leute die unter einen fullquote ein wort schreiben
> 
> over ninethousand/5!



Word!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Silenzz (27. Oktober 2009)

Manowår schrieb:


> Und was genau soll daran Fail sein?Bist du solchen Menschen gegenüber tolerant?


Es sind Menschen die Fehler begehn, nicht die Religion, nur weil jmd. die Tora, den Koran, die Bibel etc. anders auslegt als sie gedacht ist, heißt das noch lange nicht, dass die Religion daran schuld ist, und wo bitte steht im Koran das man in den Himmel kommt, wenn man Menschen tötet? Anyway, wenn dann sollten wirs per PN ausmachen, sonst gerät das hier zu OT?
&#8364;dith: BTW Intolleranz, stehe ich Intollerant gegenüber 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BBQBoB (27. Oktober 2009)

Silenzz schrieb:


> Es sind Menschen die Fehler begehn, nicht die Religion, nur weil jmd. die Tora, den Koran, die Bibel etc. anders auslegt als sie gedacht ist, heißt das noch lange nicht, dass die Religion daran schuld ist, und wo bitte steht im Koran das man in den Himmel kommt, wenn man Menschen tötet? Anyway, wenn dann sollten wirs per PN ausmachen, sonst gerät das hier zu OT?
> €dith: BTW Intolleranz, stehe ich Intollerant gegenüber
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


öhm wenn ich mich recht erinnere steht das da wirklcih drin von wegen ungläubige vernichten etc. :>


----------



## Silenzz (27. Oktober 2009)

BBQBoB schrieb:


> öhm wenn ich mich recht erinnere steht das da wirklcih drin von wegen ungläubige vernichten etc. :>


Im sinne von bekehren, nicht töten, massakrieren etc. das selbe steht auch in der Bibel^^


----------



## Bloodletting (27. Oktober 2009)

Silenzz schrieb:


> Im sinne von bekehren, nicht töten, massakrieren etc. das selbe steht auch in der Bibel^^



Im Koran steht:

"..tötet die ungläubigen, wo immer ihr sie findet.."


----------



## BBQBoB (28. Oktober 2009)

Bloodletting schrieb:


> Im Koran steht:
> 
> "..tötet die ungläubigen, wo immer ihr sie findet.."


danke genau das meinte ich


----------



## Deanne (28. Oktober 2009)

Nicht schon wieder religiöse Diskussionen. Ihr wisst doch, wozu das in diesem Forum führt.


----------



## Silenzz (28. Oktober 2009)

deswegen pn^^


----------



## Dominau (28. Oktober 2009)

achja..

10/5 Wenn ich Freitags vergess meinen Wecker auszustellen und der dann Samstag morgens um 6:00Uhr klingelt >.<


----------



## Blackfall234 (28. Oktober 2009)

BBQBoB schrieb:


> leute die unter einen fullquote ein wort schreiben
> 
> over ninethousand/5!



sry aber ich hab noch kein plan wie man nur einen teil "zitiert"


----------



## BBQBoB (28. Oktober 2009)

Blackfall234 schrieb:


> sry aber ich hab noch kein plan wie man nur einen teil "zitiert"




alles zitieren und dann den nicht gewünschten teil rauslöschen XD


----------



## Silenzz (28. Oktober 2009)

10/5 wenn ich meinen Wecker nicht höre und dann bis 2 Uhr oder so ratze^^


----------



## BBQBoB (28. Oktober 2009)

student?


----------



## Silenzz (28. Oktober 2009)

Schüler, aber am WE is das schon nervig^^


----------



## Independent (28. Oktober 2009)

Was mich aufregt?

http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showforum=10


----------



## Davatar (28. Oktober 2009)

Independent schrieb:


> Was mich aufregt?
> 
> http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showforum=10


Das WoW-Forum?


----------



## DER Lachmann (28. Oktober 2009)

Davatar schrieb:


> Das WoW-Forum?



wohl eher der allgemein teil...da kann man auch fast nurnoch den kopfschütteln :/


----------



## Sascha_BO (28. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> wohl eher der allgemein teil...da kann man auch fast nurnoch den kopfschütteln :/


Aber sind denn Themen wie _"Was wird die offizielle Abkürzung für Kackaclysm sein"_ etwa KEINE Fragen die die Menschheit bewegen sollte? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Themen wie _"Was wird die offizielle Abkürzung für Kackaclysm sein"_ - 5/5


----------



## Davatar (28. Oktober 2009)

Gestern einmal mehr miterlebt: Dass es keinen Standard für Nachladegeräte von Mobiltelefonen gibt -> 5/5
"Sorry, hat jemand grad n Nachladegerät dabei? Hab meins zu Hause vergessen" - 5 Leute antworten "Ja, ich hab eins" und bringen 5 verschiedene Nachladegeräte, von denen keins kompatibel mit meinem Gerät ist...son Dreck...


----------



## Blackfall234 (28. Oktober 2009)

BBQBoB schrieb:


> alles zitieren und dann den nicht gewünschten teil rauslöschen XD




Logisch irgendwie xD


----------



## BBQBoB (28. Oktober 2009)

aber Davatar die sollen doch jetzt genormt werden halt einfach noch n bisschen durch so ca. 4 - 6 jahre


----------



## Davatar (28. Oktober 2009)

4-6 Jahre? In der IT-Branche? Bis dann nutzt doch eh keiner mehr Handies sondern irgendwelche in den Körper eingepflanzten Mikrochips 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



- Einmal husten, um ne Mail zu verschicken.
- Einmal niessen, um nen Fax zu versenden.
- Einmal zwinkern für ne MMS.

Und fangt Euch dann bloss nie nen Virus ein, sonst gehts ans Eingemachte!


----------



## BBQBoB (28. Oktober 2009)

hehe fax geht noch *furz*


----------



## Dominau (28. Oktober 2009)

Hmmm...wie wird die Abkürzung zu Cataklysm sein?
Intressiert mich. 
vote 4 Kacka!


----------



## Tabuno (28. Oktober 2009)

Kackaclysm ist überhaupt nicht lustig... 5/5


----------



## DER Lachmann (28. Oktober 2009)

das alice cooper werbung für saturn macht 6/5


----------



## Sascha_BO (28. Oktober 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> Kackaclysm ist überhaupt nicht lustig... 5/5


Das war ursprünglich auch nicht zur allgemeinen Erheiterung gedacht. 
Ich wollte nur meine kleine bescheidene Meinung über *huuust* in dem "Aufreger" verstecken. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Breakyou9 (29. Oktober 2009)

Diese Werbungen vor den Videos auf Youtube 4/5 :/


----------



## Reflox (29. Oktober 2009)

leute die WoW mit Pokémon verwechseln 4/5 (ja gibts wirklich^^)

Wenn in der Schule die Weiber mit riesigen fetten Filzstiften schreiben und das so quietsch 5/5


----------



## Breakyou9 (29. Oktober 2009)

Wenn wir schon von Weibern in der Schule reden
pubertierende Mädchen die über alles kichern & lachen z.B. wenn man beim Treppenhochlaufen stolpert 
und die ja nichts machen was ihnen irgendwie irgendwo peinlich sein könnte 5/5


----------



## LordofDemons (29. Oktober 2009)

was zur hölle sind baggys?


----------



## Grüne Brille (29. Oktober 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> was zur hölle sind baggys?


weite hosen, die meist in den kniekehlen hängen... :S


----------



## LordofDemons (29. Oktober 2009)

ach die dinger die so aussehn als hätte man sich grad ins höschen gemacht :>


----------



## Bloodletting (29. Oktober 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> ach die dinger die so aussehn als hätte man sich grad ins höschen gemacht :>



Nein, das sind Windeln.
Baggys sind die Hosen, die aussehen, als hätte man sich eine Woche lang ins Höschen gemacht.


----------



## Alion (30. Oktober 2009)

lol danke für die kleine Aufmunterung.

Baggy Pants sehen zwar doof aus. Sind aber Sau bequem. Zu hause renne ich oft mit solchen Hosen oder viel zu grossen T-shirts rum, weil es einfach bequem ist. Auf die Strasse würde ich damit allerdings nie gehen.


----------



## Whitechapel (30. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> /sign
> 
> ich kann diese ganzen möchtegern slipknot metaler nichtab die vllt grade mal das ende von dead meories gehört haben und dann einen auf harten metlar machen aber dazu noch deutsch rap hörn undsowas -.-



Black Metal ist doch aber auch keine Lösung!
Black Metal ist Krieg!

5/5 mich stresst's wenn mich was stresst!


----------



## Arosk (30. Oktober 2009)

Wenn ich nach Hause komme und das Essen nicht fertig ist. 5/5


----------



## Whitechapel (30. Oktober 2009)

Blackfall234 schrieb:


> Aufreger : Leute die Metal nicht respektieren ( meistens hiphoper oder Jugendliche [fast immer] ) ,es nieder machen beleidigen und dann sagen : Wer sowas hört hat keine Ahnung von Musik das ist doch nur rumschreien und 2 Akkorde dauerhauen auf der Gitarre etc etc.  20/5



Du sprichst mir aus der Seele!
Nischt mit bloß rumgeschreie und paar Akkorde und so.. 
Metal ist viel anspruchsvoller als jede andere Mucke.. (außer Black Metal) vllt Klassik oder Jazz kann noch mithalten..
aber das wars.. scheiß technospassties mit ihrer beschissenen am pc erstellten kackmusik!!


----------



## DER Lachmann (30. Oktober 2009)

Whitechapel schrieb:


> Black Metal ist doch aber auch keine Lösung!
> Black Metal ist Krieg!
> 
> 5/5 mich stresst's wenn mich was stresst!



das black metal krieg ist,ist schon klar 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


aber lieber black metal als das neue slipknot album (bis auf 2 ausnahmen :x)



Whitechapel schrieb:


> Du sprichst mir aus der Seele!
> Nischt mit bloß rumgeschreie und paar Akkorde und so..
> Metal ist viel anspruchsvoller als jede andere Mucke.. (außer Black Metal) vllt Klassik oder Jazz kann noch mithalten..
> aber das wars.. scheiß technospassties mit ihrer beschissenen am pc erstellten kackmusik!!



ich glaub ich mag dich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Whitechapel (30. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> das black metal krieg ist,ist schon klar
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



hehe ja tut mir leid, dass ich immer mal etwas gegen bm stichele..
ich mal mir auch gerne mal etwas corpsepaint ins gesicht und fahr dann mit meinem
auto durch de stadt =) mach ich übrigens wirklich =D

ich finds bloß manchmal etwas übertrieben vorallem wenns in richtung ns-black metal geht..
oder ich hab letztens aufm konzert god seed (ehemals gorgoroth) gesehen und die hatten zwei
kreuze auf der bühne mit nackten, blutübergossenen menschen dran hängen.. 
muss nich unbedingt sein =)


----------



## DER Lachmann (30. Oktober 2009)

Whitechapel schrieb:


> hehe ja tut mir leid, dass ich immer mal etwas gegen bm stichele..
> ich mal mir auch gerne mal etwas corpsepaint ins gesicht und fahr dann mit meinem
> auto durch de stadt =) mach ich übrigens wirklich =D
> 
> ...



black metal ist auch nicht mein ding...ne ne und NSBM ist noch schlimmer...brrr...nazi black metal....extrem fail 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


und black metal ist wirklich fuuuuuuuuuurchtbar übertrieben,ist auch die einzige metal art die ich aufn tod nicht ausstehen kann


----------



## Whitechapel (30. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> black metal ist auch nicht mein ding...ne ne und NSBM ist noch schlimmer...brrr...nazi black metal....extrem fail
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



aber du magst doch den coffee black just like your metal =)
deswegen dachte ich das du doch ein freund des black metals bist


----------



## Potpotom (30. Oktober 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



5/5




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (30. Oktober 2009)

Whitechapel schrieb:


> aber du magst doch den coffee black just like your metal =)
> deswegen dachte ich das du doch ein freund des black metals bist



nö,hab das bild mal im dib-comics forum gefunden und fand das so lustig das ich es direkt übernommen hab 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


aber meinen kaffee mag ich wirklich schwarz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bloodletting (30. Oktober 2009)

Black Metal ist anspruchsvoller als jede Art von Rock und "Soft"-Metal. (Alternative, Industrial oder so)
Ich mag Black Metal auch kaum, (Ausser Dimmu Borgir und Chthonic nichts) aber dass es anspruchsvoll ist, kann man nicht leugnen.

Einige Bands mögen es mit Schminke, Blut und Satanismus vielleicht übertreiben, aber hey ... jedes Genre hat seine schwarzen (Muha, Wortspiel!) Schaafe.

EDIT: Ich habe bei Industrial- u. Alternative Metal überings an Sachen wie Serj Tankian, Limp Bizkit, Ooomph, Rammstein usw. gedacht.


----------



## DER Lachmann (30. Oktober 2009)

gut es gibt auch viele bands im black metal die sehr genial sind,immortal z.b.
aber ist einfach nicht mein ding 
death metal is bei mir die grenze 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und hatten wir uns nicht geeinigt das der serjmetal macht? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bloodletting (30. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> ---



Wir verschieben das aufs Musikforum. ;D

BTT: Hopper mit lauter Handymusik 10/10 (Wurde einfach zu selten gesagt) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*flutsch und weg*


----------



## Sascha_BO (30. Oktober 2009)

Ist es eigentlich Black- oder DeathMetal wo die Jungens sich in höchsten Tönen die Seele aus dem Leib grunzen, kreischen, schreien und quietschen das man häufig kein Wort mehr versteht?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (30. Oktober 2009)

Sascha_BO schrieb:


> Ist es eigentlich Black- oder DeathMetal wo die Jungens sich in höchsten Tönen die Seele aus dem Leib grunzen, kreischen, schreien und quietschen das man häufig kein Wort mehr versteht?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



death metal is growlen und grunten und black metal is auch schonmal was höher in der tonlage
und bei beiden arten versteht man häufig nicht was....is nicht jedermanns sache 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



aber genug offtopic


----------



## Nawato (30. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> death metal is growlen und grunten und black metal is auch schonmal was höher in der tonlage
> und bei beiden arten versteht man häufig nicht was....is nicht jedermanns sache
> 
> 
> ...


Oder auch so Black Metal ist fürn Arsch und Death Metal noch mehr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Bzw.: Leute die mit dem Handy ohne Kopfhörer Musik hören 666/666
          Leute die mich guruntlos Beleidigen 555/555 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kansie (30. Oktober 2009)

was mich ankotzt: 


Gangst0r-RaP Kinder die hier rumlaufen.

Emo kerle. (weil sie besser aussehen als ich XD!)

"Füge land deiner wahl hier ein" die hier einen auf Big King machen,Andere leute belästigen genauso intollerant sind wie Neo-Nazi's und selbsternannte "Nationalisten".

Wenn der Kaffe zu heiss ist und ich mir die lippe 1A verbrühe.

Wenn ich den Zucker mit Salz verwechsel.

Die Milch beim morgentlichen "Aus der packung saufen" Schöne Quarkähnliche stückchen enthällt. Besonders toll auch beim Cornflakes essen wenns so auf die flakes raufklatscht.

Wenn ich wieder sehe das Dieter Bohlen über talent entscheiden darf. (JAJA Musik geschmack ist unterschiedlich und hast du nicht gesehen, mag sein das der im showgeschäft reich geworden ist, aber wirklich gut ist Modern Talking nicht gewesen...Also damals schon, aber heutzutage .... pff)

Morgens im Bus die erstgenannten Gangst0r Rap kiddies ohne Kopfhörer ihre musik anmachen und nicht nur MICH sondern noch andere fahrgäste belästigen.Noch schlimmer ist wenn die Musik aus 
einem Handy mit scheiss lautsprechern kommt...

Morgens im Bus die Gangst0r Rap kiddies aus der Türkei ihre Türkische musik anmachen. JAJA ich weiss, jetz bin ich wieder der ober nazi aber .. entschuldigt. Es geht mir halt TIERISCH auf die eier wenn ich um 8 oder 9 uhr morgens so ein Gejodel höre, und ich nichtmal verstehe was der mann der das Jodelt mir Mitteilen will. Ich meine es gibt wirklich gute Türkische bands wie "Pentagram" zb. 
Aber dieses Pop/Volksmusik gedudel.. ARGH! .. Selbiges gilt auch für Schlager aus Deutschland. Oder Volksmusik ala' Kastelruder Spatzen. (Meine oma hört das...daher kenne ich das leider ..)

Wenn im Quatsch Comedy Club nur scheiss leute auftreten, und wenn mal wirklich gute dabei sind, Lacht keiner weil das gesammte publikum an schwachmaten wie Mario Barth oder dieser Komische Martin da gewöhnt ist, und durch das alltägliche fernsehen so dermaßen verblödet,das es nicht in der lage ist komplexere Pointen zu verstehen. Mit Politischen kabaret will ich garnicht erst anfangen.

alles zusammen: Over 9000/10.

räschtshrybphäler duerfen bähaltön wärdan.


----------



## As i Lay Crying (30. Oktober 2009)

5/5 Hopper die im Bus keine Kopfhörer kennen >_>
5/5 Manchmal meine Dummheit ^^
5/5 Das ich n Luckshotopfer bin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
3/5 Wenn die Frisur nit sitzt ..xD


----------



## dragon1 (30. Oktober 2009)

so langsam das buffed-zombie gequatsche-.- 4/5


----------



## Grüne Brille (30. Oktober 2009)

dragon1 schrieb:


> so langsam das buffed-zombie gequatsche-.- 4/5


der thread oder lachmanns rob zombie gequatsche?


----------



## dragon1 (30. Oktober 2009)

Der Thread, und dann noch die ganzen bemerkungen diesbezueglich in anderen Threads


----------



## Bloodletting (30. Oktober 2009)

As schrieb:


> 3/5 Wenn die Frisur nit sitzt ..xD



Du bist n Typ, oder? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (30. Oktober 2009)

dragon1 schrieb:


> Der Thread, und dann noch die ganzen bemerkungen diesbezueglich in anderen Threads




komm schon 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


zombies schnetzeln is doch lustig

und brille als rob aus dem spiel <_<


----------



## Grüne Brille (30. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> und brille als rob aus dem spiel <_<


lass erstmal hans aus dem keller :<


----------



## DER Lachmann (30. Oktober 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> lass erstmal hans aus dem keller :<



oh...war der da etwa noch drin?oh.... tja hans hat jetzt ne gesunde grüne hautfarbe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


höhöhöhöhö


----------



## Grüne Brille (30. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> oh...war der da etwa noch drin?oh.... tja hans hat jetzt ne gesunde grüne hautfarbe
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


hatte er auch schon vorher -.-

um nicht ot zu bleiben: lachman 1/5 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (30. Oktober 2009)

tja dann genug mit dem ot....
grüne brille 2/5



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (30. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> tja dann genug mit dem ot....


wie ich ja schon gesagt hatte!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
lachmann 3/5!


----------



## DER Lachmann (30. Oktober 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> wie ich ja schon gesagt hatte!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



ja genug OT!

brille 4/5



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Perfectenemy (30. Oktober 2009)

Dragon Age Release Verschiebung auf 26.11.2009 5/5 (Ich hoffe wirklich das ist nur ein Halloweenscherz)  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manowar (31. Oktober 2009)

dragon1 schrieb:


> so langsam das buffed-zombie gequatsche-.- 4/5



O_O
Ich liebe diesen Thread! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das ich nicht noch mehr Material von den Grindfuckers habe 4/5 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (31. Oktober 2009)

Perfectenemy schrieb:


> Dragon Age Release Verschiebung auf 26.11.2009 5/5 (Ich hoffe wirklich das ist nur ein Halloweenscherz)
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Hmm Quelle?

Wenn es stimmt, dann 5/5.


----------



## Terrorsatan (31. Oktober 2009)

Was regt mich auf ?

Kürbissfratzen auf dem Bildschirm, wenn ich die Foren checken will ;D


----------



## Skatero (31. Oktober 2009)

Nawato schrieb:


> Oder auch so Black Metal ist fürn Arsch und Death Metal noch mehr
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


666/666 oder 555/555 ist übrigens nicht mehr als 5/5 oder 1/1, wenn schon solltest du 555/5 oder 666/5 schreiben. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (31. Oktober 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> 666/666 oder 555/555 ist übrigens nicht mehr als 5/5 oder 1/1, wenn schon solltest du 555/5 oder 666/5 schreiben.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


/sign^^
Leute die in Mathe nicht aufpassen 1/5^^


----------



## Tabuno (31. Oktober 2009)

Das ich heute zu dem Geburtstag meiner Tante muss und die erste Schlag den Raab Sendung verpasse und mir Sonntag die Wiederholung anschauen muss... 5/5


----------



## dragon1 (31. Oktober 2009)

Ich mag nur "soft" metal^^ Also alles, wo man den Text noch versteht/der text nicht um morden+satanismus geht >.<

Leute, die denken wenn sie einen auf Pseudo-Teufelsanbeter machen sind sie cool 4/5


----------



## DER Lachmann (31. Oktober 2009)

dragon1 schrieb:


> Leute, die denken wenn sie einen auf Pseudo-Teufelsanbeter machen sind sie cool 4/5



dann können wir wohl keine freunde sein  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




leute die bei thrash metal immer das h zwischen dem t und dem r vergessen >_< 5/5


----------



## dragon1 (31. Oktober 2009)

Lol, du stufst dich selber als Pseudo ein? xD


----------



## Grüne Brille (31. Oktober 2009)

dragon1 schrieb:


> Lol, du stufst dich selber als Pseudo ein? xD


klar, vor richtiger teufelsanbetung hat lachmann angst. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (31. Oktober 2009)

dragon1 schrieb:


> Lol, du stufst dich selber als Pseudo ein? xD



oiihh....hätt mir den text ma gründlicher durch lesen müssen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Grüne schrieb:


> klar, vor richtiger teufelsanbetung hat lachmann angst.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



und das weiß captain. brille woher?


----------



## Grüne Brille (31. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> und das weiß captain. brille woher?


ich hab doch gesehen, wie du in dem pentagram, mit tierblut auf den boden gemalt, mit einem rosa hasenkostüm gesessen hast! :<


----------



## dragon1 (31. Oktober 2009)

Tierblut ist faad. Das ist mal echt untrve >.<


----------



## DER Lachmann (31. Oktober 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> ich hab doch gesehen, wie du in dem pentagram, mit tierblut auf den boden gemalt, mit einem rosa hasenkostüm gesessen hast! :<



ja brille 
du musst schon besser aufpassen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
das tierblut war hasenblut und das rosa hasenkostüm war gar kein kostüm sondern das fell von nem riesigen rosa hasen den ich getötet hab um ein böses satanisches ritual durchzuführen,das fell hatte ich dann an um das ganze noch phöser,satanischer und cooler zu machen!
tzz tzz tzz


dragon das heißt vntrve 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


und hast recht!
menschenblut ist trver


----------



## Grüne Brille (31. Oktober 2009)

klingt sinnig.


----------



## DER Lachmann (31. Oktober 2009)

jep


----------



## dragon1 (31. Oktober 2009)

jep



Genug ot^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (31. Oktober 2009)

leute, die ot schreiben 5/5, kann sowas gar nicht ab!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (31. Oktober 2009)

Neeeein nicht doch *grins*


----------



## Seph018 (31. Oktober 2009)

wenn mir irgendein Wort nicht einfällt und ich erstmal minutenlange pausen mache im Gespräch, und es mir erst am abend einfällt 4/5
wenn ich nicht weiß, welches Lied zu welchem Genre gehört 2/5
Wenn niemand so geile Dinge wie Megaman, Secret of Evermore oder andere Klassiker kennt 3/5
Leute die Leute mit Vorurteilen verurteilen (welch Wortspiel) 3/5 (irgendwo stimmen Vorurteile halt doch oft 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


usw.


----------



## Deathstyle (1. November 2009)

MTV 4/5.


----------



## SicVenom (1. November 2009)

das mein körper grad nicht so will wie ich und ich deswegen ein konzert verpasse... 5/5


----------



## Nawato (1. November 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> 666/666 oder 555/555 ist übrigens nicht mehr als 5/5 oder 1/1, wenn schon solltest du 555/5 oder 666/5 schreiben.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ja ich weiß aber ich mag die Zahl 666 so ^^ und 555 einfach weil ich lust hatte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Soll ja nicht mehr als 5/5 sein ^^


----------



## ScHneEroSe (1. November 2009)

3/5 Leute mit Xenon- oder Halogenlicht die bei Dunkelheit hinter mir fahren.


----------



## Breakyou9 (1. November 2009)

hirnlose Sachbedschädigung an öffentlichen Einrichtungen 5/5


----------



## Vanth1 (1. November 2009)

Emos
Nochmehr Emos
Möchtegern Emos
emotionale saftsäcke
Zu sensible und emotionale männliche personen
Punks
Hopper oft



und am meisten:das mein hausaufgaben hefter mir 2 ferienwochen lang nicht verrät das ich ne arbeit schreibe oder hausaufgaben habe  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vanth1 (1. November 2009)

Whitechapel schrieb:


> hehe ja tut mir leid, dass ich immer mal etwas gegen bm stichele..
> ich mal mir auch gerne mal etwas corpsepaint ins gesicht und fahr dann mit meinem
> auto durch de stadt =) mach ich übrigens wirklich =D
> 
> ...



Also erstmal an lachmann:ich mag das slipknot album,haben paar schöne dinge

jetzt zum zitierten post: 
BM ist toll!Punkt
Es gibt da soviele tolle sachen

Ich war mit nm Kumpel auf nem konzert wo gorgoroth gespielt hat,hach wie der sich geekelt hat und fast übergeben,nackte blutübergossene Menschen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (1. November 2009)

Vanth schrieb:


> Also erstmal an lachmann:ich mag das slipknot album,haben paar schöne dinge




das neue album hat 3 gute lieder
vendetta,sulfur und all hope is gone...der rest ist einfach nicht slipknot...meiner meinung nach

und BM kann schon ganz lustig sein aber sagt mir nicht sonderlich zu

achja um nich ot zu bleiben

kleine slipknot poser... brrr.... 3/5


----------



## Vanth1 (1. November 2009)

DER schrieb:


> das neue album hat 3 gute lieder
> vendetta,sulfur und all hope is gone...der rest ist einfach nicht slipknot...meiner meinung nach
> 
> und BM kann schon ganz lustig sein aber sagt mir nicht sonderlich zu
> ...


Ich mag snuff,jaa ruhig aber toll
psychosocial
dead memories
all hope is gone
til we die
vendetta

@topic:
Hab ich schon zecken erwähnt?Ah stimmt hab ich.

Langsam aber sicher mag ich Hannah Montana auch nicht mehr,obwohl ich das immer mit meiner schwester gucke und auch lache


----------



## DER Lachmann (1. November 2009)

Vanth schrieb:


> Ich mag snuff,jaa ruhig aber toll
> psychosocial
> dead memories
> all hope is gone
> ...



diese ruhigen lieder passen einfach nicht zu slipknot,wenn ich mir slipknot/iowa anhöre und dann all hope is gone hört dann hört sich das einfach wie ne andere band an(ich hab nichts dagegen wenn ne band sich verändert aber das is zu extrem),wenn corey taylor ruhigere lieder machen will dann soll der das mit stone sour machen und nicht mit slipknot
und das beste is ja noch das die als nächstes lied snuff ins fernsehen bringen wollen -.-" wenn die vendetta z.b. rausbringen würden,könnten sie vllt noch ihren ruf bei den alten fans waren,aber nein die müssen ja noch das ruhigste lied rausbringen :/
hoffentlich gehts mit vol5. (soll 2011 wieder rauskommen) wieder bergauf...


@ topic

das morgen kein wochenende mehr ist 6/5 :/


----------



## kicks (1. November 2009)

Dummheit


----------



## Skatero (1. November 2009)

Wenn das Internet langsam ist. 5/5


----------



## dragon1 (1. November 2009)

Wenn Leudde kleine Babys nicht moegen^^ Und besonders wenn die "kleinen Kinder" meine Geschwister sind >.<


----------



## Davatar (2. November 2009)

dragon1 schrieb:


> Wenn Leudde kleine Babys nicht moegen^^ Und besonders wenn die "kleinen Kinder" meine Geschwister sind >.<


Tjo das kommt immer drauf an. Es gibt niedliche Babies, genauso wies hässliche und vor allem mühsame Babies gibt. Da muss man von Fall zu Fall unterscheiden! Es gibt sogar solche Babies, bei denen wirklich jeder denkt: "Man ist das hässlich!", aber sowas sagt man dann halt nicht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manowar (2. November 2009)

ScHneEroSe schrieb:


> 3/5 Leute mit Xenon- oder Halogenlicht die bei Dunkelheit hinter mir fahren.



Also meine Leuchtweitenregulierung funktioniert tadelos und das Auto ist immer 1A gepflegt, wodurch das Licht von den Scheinwerfern nicht streuen kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit
Aber da fällt mir eines ein :>
4/5 wenn die Scheinwerfer, des folgenden oder entgegenkommenden Fahrzeugs, falsch eingestellt sind.


----------



## Alion (2. November 2009)

Mein Internet, dass noch immer nicht richtig Funktioniert. 10/10
Mein Fernseher der am Freitag den Geist aufgegeben hat. 5/10
Mücken die sich hinter den Bildschirm verirren und dann da Sterben 9/10


----------



## Whitechapel (2. November 2009)

Vanth schrieb:


> BM ist toll!Punkt
> Es gibt da soviele tolle sachen



Naja wenn ich mir da Lieder von z.B. Immortal anhöre
ist das Schlagzeug immer das gleiche geblaste und double-bass
geknüppel.. den ganzen Song lang.. 
Und das geschrammle auf der Gitarre zeugt auch nicht von
hohem musikalischem Anspruch..

Hört euch mal Veil of Maya an.. Metal in Perfektion..


----------



## Davatar (2. November 2009)

So hier dreht sich mal alles ums stille Örtchen

Klos ohne Klopapier: 5/5
Verstopfte Klos: 5/5
Tankstellenklos: 4/5
Tankstellenklos, die vermutlich noch nie geputzt worden sind: 5/5
Restaurantklos, bei denen man sich vorstellen kann, wie wohl die Küche aussehn muss (im negativen Sinn): 5/5
Klos, in denen es abartig nach Zitronenreiniger riecht, so dass man fast in Ohnmacht fällt: 1/5
Chinesische Klos: 5/5 (weil da nur einmal am Morgen das Klopapier nachgefüllt wird und diese kleinen Rollen eh nur für 2x benutzen reichen)
Klos, die über und über mit Müll wie rosa Häschen und Kissen vollgekleistert sind, als ob man in nem Barbypuppenhaus wäre 3/5
Klos, die man nicht abschliessen kann: 5555555555/5
Klos, bei denen man in ner Suppe steht, wenn man sie betritt: 5/5
Asiatische Klos, die halb so hoch sind wie die europäischen: 2/5
Asiatische Klos ohne Trennwände: So hoch, dass mans gar nicht mehr bewerten kann --> das ist einfach nur widerlich!
Asiatische/Arabische Klos, bei denen einmal täglich mit dem Wasserspritzer "geputzt" wird: 4/5
Asiatische/Arabische Klos, bei denen die Dusche gleich nebendran ist, aber kein Mäurchen für die Dusche da steht: 5/5
Männerklos, auf denen geredet wird, obwohl man nicht betrunken ist: 5/5
Männerklos, bei denen man anstehn muss: 20/5
Männerklos, bei denen man pinkeln möchte, aber 10 Leute am anstehn sind und auf Dein Teil starren: 100/5
Männerklos, in die Frauen reingehn: 10/5
Männerklos, in denen Bienchen und Blümchen gespielt wird, obwohl draussen 20 Typen anstehn: 20/5
Holzhüttenklos mit nem Loch im Boden: 4/5
Rosa farbene Klos: 5/5
Klos ohne Seife: 5/5
Klos in denen man während dem Pinkeln ne Schultermassage verpasst bekommt: 5/5
Klos in denen 10 Leute arbeiten und jeder Trinkeld verlangt: 4/5
Klos in denen man sich sicher ist, dass sie noch nie geputzt worden sind, für die man aber trotzdem 1-2 Euro oder Dollar oder sowas bezahlen muss: 4/5


----------



## LordofDemons (2. November 2009)

Davatar schrieb:


> Männerklos, in die Frauen reingehn: 10/5
> 
> Klos in denen man während dem Pinkeln ne Schultermassage verpasst bekommt: 5/5


ähmmm WTF? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Davatar an was für Orten du dich rumtreibst möcht ich gern mal wissen


----------



## Davatar (2. November 2009)

Also das Erste gibts ja immermal wieder, wenn irgendwo ne Schlange bei den Frauenklos zu lang ist und die das Gefühl haben, sie können einfach bei uns rein!
Und das zweite war in Bangkok...und das ist echt übel...und nein, das war weder in nem Gayclub, noch sonst irgendwie in nem Rotlichtmilieu, das war in nem normalen Club...schaudert mich jetzt immernoch wenn ich dran denke...


----------



## DER Lachmann (2. November 2009)

Davatar schrieb:


> Also das Erste gibts ja immermal wieder, wenn irgendwo ne Schlange bei den Frauenklos zu lang ist und die das Gefühl haben, sie können einfach bei uns rein!
> Und das zweite war in Bangkok...und das ist echt übel...und nein, das war weder in nem Gayclub, noch sonst irgendwie in nem Rotlichtmilieu, das war in nem normalen Club...schaudert mich jetzt immernoch wenn ich dran denke...



du warst grad am pissen und dann hat dir n typ den rücken massiert?! xDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD


----------



## LordofDemons (2. November 2009)

das erinnert mich an fasching mir war die schlange aufm männerklo zu lang da bin ich ins frauenklo 

ich hab sogar noch nett gegrüßt XD


----------



## dragon1 (2. November 2009)

Øo


----------



## Davatar (2. November 2009)

-.- ja...das war ECHT übel... -.-
als ich das zweite Mal da reinging hab ich dann gleich gesagt, dass ich das nicht will...igitt...


----------



## Davatar (2. November 2009)

Ahja, fast vergessen:
Heintje: 4/5
Leute, die Heintje gut finden und jünger als 60 Jahre sind: 5/5


----------



## LordofDemons (2. November 2009)

WARUM? geben sie dir ne rückenmassage auf klo????


----------



## Arosk (2. November 2009)

also ne rückenmassage aufm klo... da muß man ja im klo bzw. auf dem klo stehen... wtf?


----------



## Selor Kiith (2. November 2009)

Sofern es ein Typ war und er nur den Rücken massiert... schon komisch... ^^
Bei ner Dame... und nur den üblichen 50cent Trinkgeld... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Davatar (2. November 2009)

Arosk schrieb:


> also ne rückenmassage aufm klo... da muß man ja im klo bzw. auf dem klo stehen... wtf?


Das war nicht auf dem Klo, das war, als ich am Pissoir stand.





Selor schrieb:


> Sofern es ein Typ war und er nur den Rücken massiert... schon komisch... ^^
> Bei ner Dame... und nur den üblichen 50cent Trinkgeld...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Und ja es war ein Mann -.- ...wobei in Thailand kann man sich ja nie sicher sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lilicia (2. November 2009)

Hm was regt mich so richtig auf...
Das heute mein Portmonee geklaut wurde...5/5!!!
Das ich mir gerade aus blödheit die Zunge an der viel zu heißen Supppe verbrannt habe 4/5
Lästereien 5/5
Leute die "Missgeburt" oder "Behindert , Schwul usw"  als Schimpfwort benutzen 5/5!!


----------



## Skatero (2. November 2009)

Leute die sich im Zug einfach neben mich sitzen ohne zu fragen, ob hier noch frei ist. 1/5


----------



## Perfectenemy (2. November 2009)

Das Dragon Age dank eines Fehlers im Presswerk erst am 6-7.11 geliefert wird. 500/5  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nawato (2. November 2009)

Perfectenemy schrieb:


> Das Dragon Age dank eines Fehlers im Presswerk erst am 6-7.11 geliefert wird. 500/5
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Dann geh in den Laden und kaufs dir da ^^ 

Das ich bald kein Praktikum mehr habe 5/5  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arosk (2. November 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Leute die sich im Zug einfach neben mich sitzen ohne zu fragen, ob hier noch frei ist. 1/5



Leute die im Bus stehen, obwohl noch Platz neben mir ist und sie gleichzeitig zu blöd/faul/dumm/gehirnampotiert oder Angst vor mir haben zu fragen. 3/5


----------



## DER Lachmann (2. November 2009)

Arosk schrieb:


> Leute die im Bus stehen, obwohl noch Platz neben mir ist und sie gleichzeitig zu blöd/faul/dumm/gehirnampotiert oder Angst vor mir haben zu fragen. 3/5



die alten omas/frauen mit kind/kleine kinder wollen sich nie neben mich setzen Q_Q
vllt sollte ich mein corpsepaint nicht in der öffentlichkeit tragen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Perfectenemy (2. November 2009)

Nawato schrieb:


> Dann geh in den Laden und kaufs dir da ^^
> 
> Das ich bald kein Praktikum mehr habe 5/5
> 
> ...



Das ist eine Vorbestellung und in die Läden kommt es erst am 5.11.


----------



## Nawato (2. November 2009)

Perfectenemy schrieb:


> Das ist eine Vorbestellung und in die Läden kommt es erst am 5.11.


Ja aber mit der Pre Order kriegstes erst 1-2 Tage später ^^


----------



## Perfectenemy (2. November 2009)

Arosk schrieb:


> Leute die im Bus stehen, obwohl noch Platz neben mir ist und sie gleichzeitig zu blöd/faul/dumm/gehirnamp*u*tiert oder Angst vor mir haben zu fragen. 3/5



/fixed 

Ich hasse öffentliche Verkehrsmittel 50/5.


----------



## Perfectenemy (2. November 2009)

Nawato schrieb:


> Ja aber mit der Pre Order kriegstes erst 1-2 Tage später ^^



Das Problem sind aber eher die fehlerhaften DVDs die wieder zurückgerufen wurden und im Laden ist es teurer als in Onlineshops. Jetzt weiss man nicht mal mehr ob es diese Woche in Deutschland überhaupt erscheint. 1000/5 Ich dreh durch.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## XXI. (2. November 2009)

DER schrieb:


> vllt sollte ich mein corpsepaint nicht in der öffentlichkeit tragen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Kann ich dir nur empfehlen, dass hilft immer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Seph018 (2. November 2009)

XXI. schrieb:


> Kann ich dir nur empfehlen, dass hilft immer
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



kann ich nur unterschreiben...


----------



## Perfectenemy (2. November 2009)

Frauen die zuviel make up tragen. 20/5


----------



## Breakyou9 (2. November 2009)

Perfectenemy schrieb:


> Frauen die zuviel make up tragen. 20/5



/sign

Vor allem dieser "Abdeckstift" oder wie der heißt 5/5


----------



## M1ghtymage (2. November 2009)

Arosk schrieb:


> Leute die im Bus stehen, obwohl noch Platz neben mir ist und sie gleichzeitig zu blöd/faul/dumm/gehirnampotiert oder Angst vor mir haben zu fragen. 3/5



Leute, die im Bus sitzen, Platz neben sich freihaben aber nicht wollen dass man sich hinsetzt weil sie den Platz freihalten/für ihre Tasche haben wollen/asozial sind 5/5


----------



## Varghoud (2. November 2009)

Pseudocoole Leute die dauernd "Opfer" rumschreien, zu jedem, der ihnen nicht in den Kram passt, und dabei den wahren Wortsinn außer Acht lassen. 50/5


----------



## Skatero (2. November 2009)

M1ghtymage schrieb:


> Leute, die im Bus sitzen, Platz neben sich freihaben aber nicht wollen dass man sich hinsetzt weil sie den Platz freihalten/für ihre Tasche haben wollen/asozial sind 5/5


Also ich habe meinen Rucksack auch öfters auf dem Platz neben mir, aber wenn jemand fragt, ob da frei ist, nehme ich ihn natürlich weg.

Leute die im Zug in ihr Telefon "schreien." 2/5


----------



## Breakyou9 (2. November 2009)

Leute die die Alttagssprache so verhunsen 5/5
Ersin


----------



## Arosk (2. November 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Leute die im Zug in ihr Telefon "schreien." 2/5



AHAHAHA das erinnert mich an so einen Russen xD NIIIIIIIIIIIIIETTTT


----------



## Selor Kiith (2. November 2009)

Leute die meinen ihre jämmerliche kleine Meinung sei der Inbegriff der Wahrheit und der einzig wirkliche Fakt 50000000/5


----------



## dragon1 (2. November 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Leute die meinen ihre jämmerliche kleine Meinung sei der Inbegriff der Wahrheit und der einzig wirkliche Fakt 50000000/5


Dazu sag ich mal nichts, ausser das das fuer sehr, sehr viele Menschen (vlt mich sogar inbegriffen) Stimmt.


----------



## Alion (3. November 2009)

Schmatzende oder Schnarchgeräusche. 500000000000000/5

Da könnte ich durchdrehen und tue dies auch.
Ist so ein Tick von mir.


----------



## Davatar (3. November 2009)

Arosk schrieb:


> Leute die im Bus stehen, obwohl noch Platz neben mir ist und sie gleichzeitig zu blöd/faul/dumm/gehirnampotiert oder Angst vor mir haben zu fragen. 3/5


Manchmal steh ich ganz gern im Bus, wenn ich den ganzen Tag auf der Arbeit gesessen hab. Aber ich hab eigentlich noch nie davon zurückgeschreckt, mich neben jemandem hinzusetzen, ausser halt vor solchen Leuten die auf 200 Meter nach irgendwelchen üblen Dingen stinken.


----------



## As i Lay Crying (3. November 2009)

Bloodletting schrieb:


> Du bist n Typ, oder?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Jah bin ich..^^ Aber schau dir meine Haare an & du verstehst es sofort oder? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Varghoud (3. November 2009)

Intolerante Menschen, die andere Leute nur wegen ihrer Hobbies bzw. weil sie individualistisch sind oder anders denken sofort als Außenseiter bzw. Mobbingopfer erachten. 1000/5


----------



## X-Zero (3. November 2009)

6 Stunden Zugfahren und dass 2mal am Wochenende 4/5


----------



## Selor Kiith (3. November 2009)

Wenn man alleine ist und der Wind sich in einer Ecke des Gartens festsetzt, schön wirbelnd Blätter und Ästchen hochwirbelt und dazu noch einen Busch dauernd gegen das Fenster schlagen lässt, während von gegenüber Licht reinfällt 10/10


----------



## Potpotom (4. November 2009)

Alion schrieb:


> *Schmatzende* oder Schnarchgeräusche. 500000000000000/5
> 
> Da könnte ich durchdrehen und tue dies auch.
> Ist so ein Tick von mir.


Absolut... da gehe ich auch an die Decke und die Fussnägel rollen sich ein. Habe meinen Schwiegervater mal während eines "Familienessens", natürlich total genervt und fast schon wütend, gefragt, ob er auch wie ein normaler Mensch essen könne. Auauaua... war das ne miese Stimmung danach.


----------



## Raaandy (4. November 2009)

nazi sprüche... :/ finds furchtbar das es die npd noch gibt! 

5/5

mitspieler die auf tanks hauen anstatt auf heiler. so gewinnt man nie 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



5/5

wenn der pc kaputt ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



5/5


----------



## Davatar (4. November 2009)

Potpotom schrieb:


> Absolut... da gehe ich auch an die Decke und die Fussnägel rollen sich ein. Habe meinen Schwiegervater mal während eines "Familienessens", natürlich total genervt und fast schon wütend, gefragt, ob er auch wie ein normaler Mensch essen könne. Auauaua... war das ne miese Stimmung danach.


Dann geh besser bloss nie nach China wenn Dich sowas stört! Manchmal ists in den Restaurants totenstill, aber man hört an allen Ecken Leute schmatzen und rülpsen. War mal ne interessante Erfahrung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Naja, also mich störts echt nicht wenn jemand schmatzt, ausser er macht das so überküstlich beim Kauen von Kaugummi.


----------



## Perfectenemy (4. November 2009)

Gerade die Email bekommen das meine pre order von Dragon Age eine "geringfügige Verzögerung" haben wird.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 WTF! 1000000/5


----------



## Skatero (4. November 2009)

Perfectenemy schrieb:


> Gerade die Email bekommen das meine pre order von Dragon Age eine "geringfügige Verzögerung" haben wird.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Ich vermute du wirst sie etwa am Montag erhalten. Hrhr
Zu spät ankommende Pakete 3/5


----------



## Alion (5. November 2009)

Manche Beiträge in diesem Thred. Manchmal kotzt mich die WoW Community so was von an.

http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=131251


----------



## LordofDemons (5. November 2009)

Alion schrieb:


> Manche Beiträge in diesem Thred. Manchmal kotzt mich die WoW Community so was von an.
> 
> http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=131251


WORD!


----------



## Perfectenemy (5. November 2009)

Fehler in einem Presswerk 1000000000/5


----------



## Davatar (5. November 2009)

Verschlafen, obwohl man 2 verschiedene Wecker gestellt hat, wovon man einen der beiden auch noch doppelt stellen kann, also insgesamt sogar 3 Wecker gestellt hat: 5/5
Leute, die "Boni" schreiben, allerdings dabei "Bonus" (Einzahl) meinen: 2/5


----------



## Whitechapel (5. November 2009)

As schrieb:


> Jah bin ich..^^ Aber schau dir meine Haare an & du verstehst es sofort oder?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



ja man versteht sofort dass du nen kleines fashioncore victim bist.. =)
pff as i lay dying..

edit: 
fashioncore-victims regen mich übrigens auch auf..
was wiederum dazu führt, dass ich mich aufrege..
das regt mich echt auf!


----------



## Varghoud (5. November 2009)

Perfectenemy schrieb:


> Fehler in einem Presswerk 1000000000/5



Aber echt, und das sogar zweimal! Saturn und MediaMarkt haben erneut falsche DVD's geliefert bekommen und wieder zurückgeschickt.


----------



## LordofDemons (5. November 2009)

mich regen diese konsumhuren auf die nur was kaufen weils in der werbung oder bei taff war/ 8/10
und diesen style emos die meinen das wär iregnd n cooler style und dann aufm handy laut bushido hören 
OVER NINETHOUSAND /10
edit: ich reg mcih manchmal selber auf und wenn das passiert dann richtig 10/10!


----------



## DER Lachmann (5. November 2009)

visual key/i und dieses ganze j-rock j-pop zeug und leute die rumlaufen als wären sie einem sehr,sehr,sehr,sehr,sehr,sehr,sehr schlechten manga entsprungen -.-
6/5


----------



## Potpotom (5. November 2009)

Den ganzen Tag ist es grau und es regnet wie verrückt... dann plötzlich kommt die Sonne hervor und sofort verdunkeln sich die Scheiben im Büro, man könnte ja geblendet werden. Zum kotzen.... 5/5


----------



## Davatar (5. November 2009)

Wenn man zu nem Online-Seminar eingeladen wird, das Video dann aber in übelster Auflösung übertragen wird, man für die Sprachausgabe auf ne Telefon-Hotline anrufen muss, man diese Telefon-Hotline dann auch noch selbst bezahlen muss und die Tonqualität so saumässig schlecht und abartig laut ist, dass man kein Wort versteht: 2481293958291398549213983485923948235991283959234895/5


----------



## XXI. (5. November 2009)

Leute die bei L4D2 absichtlich auf die Autos knallen 4/5
Leute die dich Spast nennen, weil du 'n 'Heaven Shall Burn' T-Shirt anhast. Ich ahtte auf keinem Konzert mhr gemoshe und Spass, als auf HSB im Jahre 2008 auf Summerbreeze 5/5


----------



## Perfectenemy (5. November 2009)

Activison und Modern Warfare 2! Dreister gehts nicht mehr! 5000/5  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manowar (5. November 2009)

Perfectenemy schrieb:


> Activison und Modern Warfare 2! Dreister gehts nicht mehr! 5000/5
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



This.
Aber eher wegen Steam und den Servern etc pp


----------



## Nawato (6. November 2009)

Leute die immer recht haben müssen! 10/Arsch
Leute die denken sie sind besser als andere! Arsch/Arsch
Die Kirche !!!! 666/Satan


----------



## Davatar (10. November 2009)

WAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Wenn dieses elene beschi**ne Word 2007 zum 5.Mal innert einer Minute abstürzt, nur weil ich über das Inhaltsverzeichnis scrolle. Der elendigste bescheuertste Bug den Microsoft je in ein Office-Produkt reingeknallt hat: 5483468994889346896934683469056934869834569834678349638946983469834986...in Zahlen kann man das gar nicht mehr ausdrücken.../5


----------



## dragon1 (10. November 2009)

Nawato schrieb:


> Leute die denken sie sind besser als andere! Arsch/Arsch
> Die Kirche !!!! 666/Satan


Warum denkst du den anderen ueberlegen zu sein, dass du das recht hast zu urteilen, wie die Kirche ist?

Nein keine religionsdiskussion.


----------



## Skatero (10. November 2009)

dragon1 schrieb:


> Warum denkst du den anderen ueberlegen zu sein, dass du das recht hast zu urteilen, wie die Kirche ist?
> 
> Nein keine religionsdiskussion.


Er hat doch nur gesagt, dass die Kirche ihn aufregt, aber lassen wir das Thema besser. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deanne (10. November 2009)

DER schrieb:


> visual key/i und dieses ganze j-rock j-pop zeug und leute die rumlaufen als wären sie einem sehr,sehr,sehr,sehr,sehr,sehr,sehr schlechten manga entsprungen -.-
> 6/5



Das nervt mich auch ziemlich. Wenn die Leute hören, dass ich Japanisch lerne, werde ich meistens mit diesen Gestalten über einen Kamm geschert.


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (10. November 2009)

Deanne schrieb:


> Das nervt mich auch ziemlich. Wenn die Leute hören, dass ich Japanisch lerne, werde ich meistens mit diesen Gestalten über einen Kamm geschert.



Nein die Buffed.de Community ist nich intolerant...
Lasst den Leuten doch ihren Spaß, ham die euch i-was getan?
Immerhin können sie ihre Musik alleine hören und versuchen nicht den gesamten Bus zu zwingen sie auch zu hören.
Solang sie euch nicht anpöbeln etc. isses doch top.


----------



## dragon1 (10. November 2009)

SWeeT_mushrOOms schrieb:


> Nein die Buffed.de Community ist nich intolerant...
> Lasst den Leuten doch ihren Spaß, ham die euch i-was getan?
> Immerhin können sie ihre Musik alleine hören und versuchen nicht den gesamten Bus zu zwingen sie auch zu hören.
> Solang sie euch nicht anpöblen etc. isses doch top.


/sign


----------



## DER Lachmann (10. November 2009)

in diesem thread gehts darum was mir auf den piss geht, und diese "dinger" nerven mich nunmal


----------



## dragon1 (10. November 2009)

Metaler mit langen, ungepflegten haaren - 
ich find lange schwarze haare ja voll cool, aber dann muss man eben auch die zeit haben, sie immer wieder zu waschen!!!
Schaut euch die Leute von den ganzen Metalbands an, die haben immer glaenzend gekaemte saubere haare^^

2/5


----------



## DER Lachmann (10. November 2009)

dragon1 schrieb:


> Schaut euch die Leute von den ganzen Metalbands an, die haben immer glaenzend gekaemte saubere haare^^
> 
> 2/5



nicht alle....^^


----------



## dragon1 (10. November 2009)

DER schrieb:


> nicht alle....^^


ja, schon^^ Aber es sieht einfach peinlich aus mit langen Fettigen haaren und Schuppen


----------



## Grüne Brille (10. November 2009)

dragon1 schrieb:


> ich find lange schwarze haare ja voll cool, aber dann muss man eben auch die zeit haben, sie immer wieder zu waschen!!!


jegliche personen mit ungewaschenen haaren... 1/5- 2/5


----------



## dragon1 (10. November 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> jegliche personen mit ungewaschenen haaren... 1/5- 2/5


Stimmt, bei langen haaren faellt das nur viel mehr auf


----------



## DER Lachmann (10. November 2009)

dragon1 schrieb:


> ja, schon^^ Aber es sieht einfach peinlich aus mit langen Fettigen haaren und Schuppen



jep^^
und schuppen in haaren sind sowieso...brr.... 3/5


----------



## LordofDemons (10. November 2009)

lange haare sind zwar trve aber halt auch pflegenintensiv :/


----------



## DER Lachmann (10. November 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> lange haare sind zwar trve aber halt auch pflegenintensiv :/



!


@ topic:
das ich nen steinzeit pc hab so grob geschätzte 1337drölfmillionen/5


----------



## dragon1 (10. November 2009)

DER schrieb:


> jep^^
> und schuppen in haaren sind sowieso...brr.... 3/5


ist mir nur grad eingefallen, weil wir in der schule sonen Metaler haben, der zwar lange haare und jede menge Band-Tshirts hat, aber voll die witzfigur ist.
Tja, jede musikrichtung hat ihre "schwarzen schaafe"


----------



## Death_Master (10. November 2009)

Alle Metaler sind Witzfiguren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Breakyou9 (10. November 2009)

Death_Master schrieb:


> Alle Metaler sind Witzfiguren
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



damit machst du dir hier sehr viele Feinde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
das Witzfiguren darsein ist relativ

Leute mit zu großen Vorurteilen 4/5 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (10. November 2009)

Death_Master schrieb:


> Alle Metaler sind Witzfiguren
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


und das von jmd mit kaugummi auf der sonnenbrille... herrlich <3


----------



## Cørradø (10. November 2009)

Death_Master schrieb:


> Alle Metaler sind Witzfiguren
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


...sowas von _dir_ zu lesen: unbezahlbar!


----------



## DER Lachmann (10. November 2009)

Death_Master schrieb:


> Alle Metaler sind Witzfiguren
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



sagt der typ mit dem lächerlichsten foto das ich je gesehen hab...herrlich


----------



## Breakyou9 (10. November 2009)

gibts ihm! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (10. November 2009)

Cørradø schrieb:


> ...sowas von _dir_ zu lesen: unbezahlbar!


Woooooord!


----------



## Grushdak (10. November 2009)

Mich nervt derzeit enorm -
daß ich ne Arbeitsstelle im Ev. Kindgarten bekommen könnte -
sie aber dennoch nicht bekomme, weil die Stelle nicht vergeben werden kann -
weil sie erst geschaffen werden muss - die Stadtgemeinde aber kein Interesse daran hat.

So arbeite ich nun schon über 2 Jahre auf 400€ Basis dort ..

Danke Herr Bürgermeister!


----------



## Breakyou9 (10. November 2009)

Auf meinem Weg zur Schule wird ein neues Haus gebaut das eine Bibliothek werden soll und dass schon seit einem Jahr 3/5


----------



## sevenredseven (10. November 2009)

Heuchelei und "keine Eier in der Hose" regt mich auf.

z.B. müsste es heißen:

"buffed.de - Das Portal für süchtig machende Online-Rollenspiele"


----------



## DER Lachmann (10. November 2009)

das robert enke gestorben ist zuviel/5

ich mochte den typen :/


----------



## Selor Kiith (10. November 2009)

Das mein PC nicht funktionieren will und ich den Fehler nicht finden kann und 40 Öcken zum überprüfen zahlen darf Drölfmilliarden/5


----------



## Breakyou9 (10. November 2009)

sevenredseven schrieb:


> Heuchelei und "keine Eier in der Hose" regt mich auf.
> 
> z.B. müsste es heißen:
> 
> "buffed.de - Das Portal für süchtig machende Online-Rollenspiele"



ich wiederhole mich
Leute mit zu großen Vorurteilen 4/5


----------



## Lekraan (10. November 2009)

Mich regt es auf, wenn ich 3 Tage die Woche in ne so ne beschissene Schule muss....


----------



## Breakyou9 (10. November 2009)

3 Tage die Woche?


----------



## Grushdak (10. November 2009)

was mich noch aufregt ...

+
das Wetter
und
+
Habe heute wegen dem Patch einen Screen von einem Bluepost im Offi-Forum gemacht, 
zugeschnitten, editiert, gespeichert, hochgeladen ...
Das sollte als Info für ein Buffed Topic sein - mit Quellangabe!

Dann kommt wer ins Buffed Forum und kopiert 1:1 das Bild, belässt sogar den Titel des Bildes -
und lädt es einfach bei sich auf der Seite hoch - ohne jeglichen Hinweis auf den Ursprung  aaaaaaaarghhhh


----------



## Lekraan (10. November 2009)

Breakyou9 schrieb:


> 3 Tage die Woche?



Ja^^ Montag und Dienstag muss ich in Berufschule ... Die anderen 3 Tage muss ich ins Kolping, wenn dir das was sagt ^^ ..


----------



## Itwasallalie (10. November 2009)

Aus aktuellem Anlass Robert Enkes Tod 10000000000000000000000/5 Verdammt warum trifft es ausgerechnet ihn...


----------



## sevenredseven (10. November 2009)

Menschen die den Mut haben Selbstmord zu begehen. 5/5


----------



## Firun (10. November 2009)

5/5 Durchfall und Übelkeit  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grushdak (11. November 2009)

Menschen, die sich über Menschen aufregen, die den Mut haben, Selbstmord zu begehen. 100/5

(Begründung folgt schon bald 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## Selor Kiith (11. November 2009)

Menschen die denken Selbstmord hätte irgendwas mit Mut zu tun 15/5


----------



## TheGui (11. November 2009)

5/5 Verschwendung


----------



## Grushdak (11. November 2009)

sich aufregen ...  pi/5 ^^


----------



## TheGui (11. November 2009)

sterben und vergessen werden 66/6


----------



## dragon1 (11. November 2009)

TheGui schrieb:


> sterben und vergessen werden 66/6


das passiert jedem, ausser er richtet jede menge chaos an und bringt mindestens 5 millionen menschen um


----------



## worldofhordcraft (11. November 2009)

23/5 Das ich gleich in die Schule muss.


----------



## LordofDemons (11. November 2009)

edit: na das schreib ich lieber doch nicht :/


----------



## Alion (11. November 2009)

dragon1 schrieb:


> das passiert jedem, ausser er richtet jede menge chaos an und bringt mindestens 5 millionen menschen um


Oder es fällt einem ein Apfel auf den Kopf und man entdeckt die Schwerkraft. Oder man hat Weisse Wuschelhaare.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Oder man ist der erste Präsident der USA mit einer dunklen Hautfarbe.


----------



## Davatar (11. November 2009)

dragon1 schrieb:


> das passiert jedem, ausser er richtet jede menge chaos an und bringt mindestens 5 millionen menschen um


Als Mathematiker kann man wohl recht leicht in die Geschichte eingehn. Nur hassen Dich dann alle Schüler und Studenten ^^


----------



## M1ghtymage (11. November 2009)

Itwasallalie schrieb:


> Aus aktuellem Anlass Robert Enkes Tod 10000000000000000000000/5 Verdammt warum trifft es ausgerechnet ihn...



lieber dich?^^



dragon1 schrieb:


> das passiert jedem, ausser er richtet jede menge chaos an und bringt mindestens 5 millionen menschen um



oder er Rettet eben so viele Menschen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (11. November 2009)

das ich zurzeit streß in der schule hab 6/5


----------



## jainza (11. November 2009)

M1ghtymage schrieb:


> oder er Rettet eben so viele Menschen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



nee, um als Retter "berühmt" zu werden brauchst du mindestens die 10fache Menge, ansonsten wirst du nur 2 min lang in irgendwelchen klatschnachrichten erwähnt. Menschen töten ist weitaus effektiver 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Silenzz (12. November 2009)

Das ich heute so krass verpennt hab, dass ich erst um 12:15 wach geworden bin und dadurch die schule verpasst hab 100000/5    

(lag aber nur daran, dass ich mir gestern mühe an meinem verkackten Kunst-Projekt gemacht hab und heute abgabe terim war...-.-'


----------



## Deanne (12. November 2009)

SWeeT_mushrOOms schrieb:


> Nein die Buffed.de Community ist nich intolerant...
> Lasst den Leuten doch ihren Spaß, ham die euch i-was getan?
> Immerhin können sie ihre Musik alleine hören und versuchen nicht den gesamten Bus zu zwingen sie auch zu hören.
> Solang sie euch nicht anpöbeln etc. isses doch top.



Ich bin eigentlich sehr tolerant, auch wenn meine Lebenseinstellung (siehe Vegetarismus) hier von vielen Leuten nicht toleriert wird, aber: eine Freundin von mir arbeitet in Düsseldorf in einem japanischen Supermarkt bzw. Bookstore und dort benehmen sich diese Leute immer wieder unter aller Sau. Packen Ware aus, fotografieren alles ab, essen im Laden, hören laut Musik, setzen und stellen sich auf Ausstellungsflächen und so weiter. Setzt euch mal in ein japanisches Restaurant und versucht in Ruhe etwas zu essen. 
Vor allem am Wochenende sitzen immer mindestens drei J-Rock-Kids um einen herum, kreischen und machen Fotos vom Essen anderer Leute. Das nervt einfach.

Bei meinem ehemaligen Nebenjob in einem Gaming-Store habe ich das selbst mitbekommen. Der Laden war sowieso schon recht klein und eng und dann kamen diese Kids in Gruppen, räumten Konsolen aus den Regalen und stellten sich einfach hinter die Kasse, nur um sich gegenseitig mit einem Pappaufsteller zu fotografieren. 
Ganz abgesehen davon, dass sie sehr, sehr laut waren. Das geht einem irgendwann tierisch auf die Nerven, vor allem wenn man das Durcheinander immer wieder aufräumen muss.


----------



## Itwasallalie (12. November 2009)

Deanne schrieb:


> Vor allem am Wochenende sitzen immer mindestens drei J-Rock-Kids um einen herum, kreischen und machen Fotos vom Essen anderer Leute. Das nervt einfach.



Warum schiessen die Fotos vom Essen?


----------



## LordofDemons (12. November 2009)

Itwasallalie schrieb:


> Warum schiessen die Fotos vom Essen?


weil sie sichs selber nicht leisten können 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Davatar (12. November 2009)

Leute, die Herdplatten klauen 3/5


----------



## Selor Kiith (12. November 2009)

Wie klaut man eine Herdplatte?


----------



## Davatar (12. November 2009)

Das erklär ich jetzt hier nicht ^^ aber bei nem Nachbarhaus wurden die geklaut, als das gebaut wurde. Immerhin hat da jemand was gelernt und ab nächster Nacht stand da ne Security rum, der die Baustelle nachts bewacht hat.


----------



## LordofDemons (12. November 2009)

rofl herdplatten klauen xDDD


----------



## Sarcz (12. November 2009)

Menschen die mich fragen: "Soll ich die Euros nächste Woche wechseln oder wie denken Sie, wird sich der Kurs zum Schweizer Franken verändern?"
5/5


----------



## Davatar (12. November 2009)

> Liebe XXXXXXX-Mitglieder,
> 
> ich freue mich, Euch heute für unsere Mitgliederversammlung am Freitag um 18 Uhr in die XXXXXXX in XXXXXXX einladen zu können.
> Nähere entnehmt Ihr bitte der beigefügten Einladung.


und sowas um 16:30 Uhr o_O ...ganz zu schweigen davon, dass ich da gar nie Mitglied war, sondern nur einmal als Gast eingeladen worden bin... 5/5


----------



## LordofDemons (12. November 2009)

JAV oder Betriebsrat wenn ich raten müsste :/


----------



## Grushdak (12. November 2009)

Mich nervt, daß ich heute feststellen musste -
daß mein einer RAM Sockel sich wohl verabschiedet hat. arghhhhh




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

......................................  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Breakyou9 (12. November 2009)

mich nervt dass ich mich zwischen L4D2 und CoDMw2 entscheiden muss 5/5 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## XXI. (12. November 2009)

Nachhilfe geschwänzt und dabei eventuel erwischt worden 10/5


----------



## Davatar (12. November 2009)

Du schwänzt Nachhilfe? o_O

...

Dahin geht man doch nicht ohne Grund...und dafür bezahlt man doch extra...

...

und davon profitiert man sogar extrem...

...


----------



## dragon1 (12. November 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> rofl herdplatten klauen xDDD


…
o-m-g


----------



## Sascha_BO (12. November 2009)

Das ich dieses Rückwärtsgezähle in *Grushdaks* Signatur nu schon seit 2 Wochen sehe und er nicht dazu schreibt was in 10 Tagen tolles passiert: 
*2/5* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## 0/8/15 Casual (14. November 2009)

5/5 Rassisten
5/5 HipHop-Höhrer die ihren Stil per Handymusik offen der Welt vortragen müssen.
6/5 Feministinnen
Und X/5  Leute die schlechte Laune verbreiten, indem sie alles/jeden schlecht machen und niemandem eine Freude gönnen, ohne einen verbitterten Kommentar dazu zugeben.
(X ist eine Variable die an meine Momentane Laune angepasst ist)
Das bringt mich so in etwa zum rasen.

Grüsse.


----------



## XXI. (14. November 2009)

Davatar schrieb:


> Du schwänzt Nachhilfe? o_O
> 
> ...
> 
> ...



Ferien Nachhilfe von der mir meine Eltern eine Stunde vorher gesagt haben, dass ich sie habe...


----------



## worldofhordcraft (14. November 2009)

Khorhiil schrieb:


> [...]ausguggen.



ausguggen?


----------



## M1ghtymage (14. November 2009)

Leute, die bei der Ausfahrt aus nem Kreisel oder beim Abbiegen auf einer Vorfahrtstraße nicht blinken 10/10

(gestern Führerschein gemacht und heute schon genervt)


----------



## Breakyou9 (14. November 2009)

M1ghtymage schrieb:


> Leute, die bei der Ausfahrt aus nem Kreisel oder beim Abbiegen auf einer Vorfahrtstraße nicht blinken 10/10
> 
> (gestern Führerschein gemacht und heute schon genervt)



na dann glückwunsch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## jainza (14. November 2009)

M1ghtymage schrieb:


> Leute, die bei der Ausfahrt aus nem Kreisel oder beim Abbiegen auf einer Vorfahrtstraße nicht blinken 10/10
> 
> (gestern Führerschein gemacht und heute schon genervt)



dann wünsche ich dir viel Spaß für die Zukunft, wenn ich teilweise über die Autobahn fahre hab ich das Gefühl, dass die meisten Leute gar nicht mehr wissen, was ein Blinker ist und wie man ihn benutzt 5/5

trotzdem viel Spaß mit deinem Lappen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## 100% NOOOOB (14. November 2009)

4/5 die Angstmacherei um die Schweinegrippe
3/5 kleine nervige Kinds (2-4. klasse) die im Bus rumschreien 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und keinen respekt vor älteren/ großeren  
      haben
3/5 die Gangsta 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 die 14-17 jahre alt sind und den ganzen nachmittag vor rewe & Co rumhängen,    rauchen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und trinken


----------



## dragon1 (14. November 2009)

Das dieser tolle tag vorbei ist <3

1/5


----------



## Deanne (14. November 2009)

5/5 die Tatsache, dass Unterlagen und Bücher für die Uni so schweineteuer sind


----------



## LordofDemons (14. November 2009)

krank sein und nicht wissen was man hat 

123123123123123123/5

Boa ich könnt kotzen!


----------



## dragon1 (15. November 2009)

Diese scheiss bemerkung die jedem gewidmet wird, der auch nur ein mal hustet ... Schweinegrippe111elf droelfmilionen


----------



## Sascha_BO (15. November 2009)

jainza schrieb:


> wenn ich teilweise über die Autobahn fahre hab ich das Gefühl, dass die meisten Leute gar nicht mehr wissen, was ein Blinker ist und wie man ihn benutzt


Das hat nicht selten mit der Art des Autos zu tun, welches da gerade bewegt wird. Seh ich häufiger bei älteren Männern im dicken Benz oder BMW oder bei ganz jungen Typen in ihren "coolen Karren".

Autos mit eingebauter Vorfahrt  *5/5*
Fahrer die glauben, das Recht der Vorfahrt wurde ihnen in die Wiege gelegt  *5/5*
Fahrer mit Vorfahrtsrecht in Autos mit Vorfahrt-ab-Werk  *10/5*


----------



## seanbuddha (15. November 2009)

HipHop 3/5
Das sich alle wegen Schweinegrippe aufregen is ja nicht meine schuld 200/5 (bin vegi 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)
Nachts mit dem Zug nach Hause fahren und die Assimuke im Zug hören müssen 5/5


----------



## Cørradø (15. November 2009)

Sascha_BO schrieb:


> Autos mit eingebauter Vorfahrt *5/5*
> Fahrer die glauben, das Recht der Vorfahrt wurde ihnen in die Wiege gelegt *5/5*
> Fahrer mit Vorfahrtsrecht in Autos mit Vorfahrt-ab-Werk *10/5*



1/5 Neid der Besitzlosen*

*Der Autor behält sich vor, diese Aussage spasseshalber getätigt zu haben ^^


----------



## Sascha_BO (15. November 2009)

Cørradø schrieb:


> 1/5 Neid der Besitzlosen*
> 
> *Der Autor behält sich vor, diese Aussage spasseshalber getätigt zu haben ^^


Ich liebe mein kleines Auti ohne Vorfahrtsberechtigung  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *-100/5*


----------



## Vanth1 (15. November 2009)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> HipHop 3/5
> Das sich alle wegen Schweinegrippe aufregen is ja nicht meine schuld 200/5 (bin vegi
> 
> 
> ...


Also gegen die Assimukke gibt es 3 Wege zur Lösung:
1.Kopfhörer.Aufdrehen und schon hörst du's nicht....naja ausser du hörst sehr sehr ruhige Lieder
2.Überbiete den Feind!Pack dein Handy oder was auch immer aus und dan dreh mal schön laut Metalmusik auf.Die werden sich dan eher von dir gestört fühlen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


3.Gewalt.Das ist extra an dritter Stelle gesetzt,da ihnen deine Musik nicht gefällt und du zu laut bist.Sie werden dich angreifen.
Allerdings könnte es auch sein das sie sagen:Cüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüs!Ey der hat krasser lauter Handy als wir yaa..Ey das machen wir ihm abziehen(als ob die Lautsprecher das wichtigste am Handy sind :>) dan musste dich auch wehren.

Endeesiegst du sie wirst du ab jetzt in dem Zug Sklaven haben,da du ihr neuer Untergrund König bist.



Wenn du diese Tipps benutzt,werden sie mit dir Respektvoll umgehen und du hast neue Sklaven.
Quest gelöst.


----------



## hanfman (15. November 2009)

Leude leude von einer (Schwein-)Grippe kann man nicht sterben ganz einfach es müssen auch noch andere Faktoren dabei sein die einen dann umbringen...
und jetzt impfen lassen is so was von dumm weil damit könnte man eine neuen Virus machn den man nicht mehr durch eine Impfung verhindern kann (der Impfstoff wurde noch nicht genug getestet)... ich hasse die angst mache...


----------



## Lekraan (15. November 2009)

Mich regt gerade richtig auf, dass mein Laptop am 28. August in die Reparatur gegeben worde ist und mir wurde gesagt, in 10 Tagen kommt er wieder zurück ..... er ist am 13. November wieder angekommen ...... und der Hit ist, er geht immer noch nicht!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Hätte explodieren können .... *WAAAAAAAAAAAAAAH*

49369235743065667ß8570986435874396504376508705843*/5*


----------



## Manowar (15. November 2009)

hanfman schrieb:


> Leude leude von einer (Schwein-)Grippe kann man nicht sterben ganz einfach es müssen auch noch andere Faktoren dabei sein die einen dann umbringen...
> und jetzt impfen lassen is so was von dumm weil damit könnte man eine neuen Virus machn den man nicht mehr durch eine Impfung verhindern kann (der Impfstoff wurde noch nicht genug getestet)... ich hasse die angst mache...



Stimmt so nicht mehr ganz.
Sind schon Fälle aufgetaucht (auch in DE), wo die Erkrankten sonst keinerlei Infektionen hatten und dennoch gestorben sind.

3/5 das das Wochenende wieder vorbei ist


----------



## LordofDemons (15. November 2009)

äh manowar bitte quellen?

mir ist nichts derartiges bekannt!


----------



## Manowar (16. November 2009)

http://www.omfg.to/watch/1835-tod-durch-schweinegrippe/

Finde leider keinen Artikel.
Guck dir mal ab und zu Nachrichten an


----------



## LordofDemons (16. November 2009)

toll einfach mal was in den raum werfen ohne belege und nix super .... -.-


----------



## Davatar (16. November 2009)

An nem Garfield-Montag überhaupt erst aufgestanden zu sein: 5/5
An nem Garfield-Montag um 08:00 ein Meeting zu haben, zu erscheinen und der einzige zu sein, der da ist, obwohl man extra vor dem WE nochmal ne Erinnerung bekommen hat, damit man auf keinen Fall verschläft: 88599425698348956349634683486943869348639486398451928471957239867239471298347129
84719857239672398672394872348927369823769823749823749834/5



XXI. schrieb:


> Ferien Nachhilfe von der mir meine Eltern eine Stunde vorher gesagt haben, dass ich sie habe...


Ok Du hast mein vollstes Beileid verdient.



M1ghtymage schrieb:


> Leute, die bei der Ausfahrt aus nem Kreisel oder beim Abbiegen auf einer Vorfahrtstraße nicht blinken 10/10
> 
> (gestern Führerschein gemacht und heute schon genervt)


Ah das bringt mich wiedermal auf was: Die Tatsache, dass es im Strassenverkehr immernoch keine internationalen Standards gibt, sondern in jedem Land unterschiedlich gehandhabt wird: 5/5



Deanne schrieb:


> 5/5 die Tatsache, dass Unterlagen und Bücher für die Uni so schweineteuer sind


Ach das relativiert sich doch durch die Tatsache, dass man für einzelne Module Bücher kauft, die man gar nie aus der Folie auspackt und sie am Ende des Semesters zum gleichen Preis weiterverkaufen kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich erinner mich an ne Prüfung, an der ich noch am selben Morgen das Buch aus der Folie ausgepackt hab. Dadurch hab ich mir in etwa 2 Punkte geholt, die ich ohne Buch nicht gehabt hätte, war also nicht so der Bringer ^^ da hätt ich das lieber in verpacktem Zustand weiterverkauft. Naja, aber schlussendlich: Hauptsache man kommt durch!


----------



## Alion (16. November 2009)

Dass mir den unfähige Typ heute Morgen am Bahnschalter ein Abo zum Vollen Preis gegeben habe und ich es im Halbschlaf nicht gemerkt hab. 2/5 (zum Glück hab ich noch ne Quittung.)

Das letzte Wochenende. Die die eine haben, hocken auf einer Freundin rum und die die keine haben verbringen lieber mal ein gemütlichen Abend alleine daheim. Aber keiner will irgend etwas unternehmen.
Internet funktioniert noch immer nicht richtig und im TV läuft nur Müll. 4/5

Homepages bei denen man sich durch hunderte von Seiten klicken muss um am Schluss wieder bei der Startseite zu landen und nicht schlauer ist als vorher. 5/5


----------



## Deanne (16. November 2009)

Davatar schrieb:


> Ach das relativiert sich doch durch die Tatsache, dass man für einzelne Module Bücher kauft, die man gar nie aus der Folie auspackt und sie am Ende des Semesters zum gleichen Preis weiterverkaufen kann
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Naja, wir arbeiten teilweise mit den Büchern und da ist man gezwungen, sie auszupacken. Und ohne Folie bekommt man die Bücher zumindest bei uns schlecht verkauft. 
War schon auf tausend Seiten, bei Ebay usw. und nirgends bin ich meine (immer sehr gut behandelten) Bücher losgeworden. Und ich sehe nicht ein, ein Fachbuch, für das ich mal 70 Euro bezahlt habe, für 3 Euro zu verkaufen. Mehr bekommt man nämlich zumindest an meiner Uni für gebrauchte Bücher nicht geboten.

Und so sitze ich hier auf zahlreichen Büchern, die für einen Studiengang gedacht sind, den ich gar nicht mehr studiere.


----------



## LordofDemons (16. November 2009)

warten bis die dinger sammlerwert kriegen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kono (shat) (16. November 2009)

wenn mein Arbeitgeber mir keinen Urlaub gewähren will 5/5 
mögen sie alle an ihrem 14. Gehalt ersticken   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Assari (16. November 2009)

over NinethousandZz(9000+)/ 5   Kleine Kiddys in der S-Bahn die rumschreien:" MEINE YUGIOH KARTE HAT 500 ANGRIFF MEHR ALS DEINE! ICH HAB GEWONNEN!! JAJAAAAAAAAAA" oder ähnlichen Mist.


----------



## LordofDemons (16. November 2009)

es wird noch Yu-Gi-Oh gespielt????? Oo WTF


----------



## Breakyou9 (16. November 2009)

dass ich gestern 3 Stunden einen Projektplan für die Schule geschrieben habe, heute eine 1 gekriegt aber meine gruppe den rest des projektes verkackt hat 5/5  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Breakyou9 (16. November 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> es wird noch Yu-Gi-Oh gespielt????? Oo WTF



natürlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


bei uns in der Schule ist es in der 5. und 6. Klasse pflicht Yu-Gi-Oh Karten zu spielen 2/5


----------



## DER Lachmann (16. November 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> es wird noch Yu-Gi-Oh gespielt????? Oo WTF



das machen selbst noch 10 klässler bei uns ^^


----------



## Assari (16. November 2009)

DER schrieb:


> das machen selbst noch 10 klässler bei uns ^^



Made my Day xD

Bei uns machen das nur 5-6 Klässler^^


----------



## dragon1 (16. November 2009)

*Ins Thema renn*
Dass ich heute so gehetzt bin und grade 5 min zum internet kann, jetzt wieder sport machen gehe
*raussherz*


----------



## Noxiel (16. November 2009)

Das Dänische Bettenlager, ich will meine LaPur!!!!!


----------



## 0/8/15 Casual (16. November 2009)

Minastirit schrieb:


> 4/5 typen die in nem zug so leut ihre mukke hören (die zu 99% scheisse ist) das du deine eigene fast nimmer hörst..
> 10/5 diese "ey wotsch puff" -> auf deutsch soviel wie hast ein problem? typen die mich immer blöd anmachen wenn ich meine brille anhab (auch im zug -> aka lesen, sonst brauch ich das ding nid) und dann wenn du sagst: ja dich? wiso fragst?  *möchtegern männer tse*


Hab mir schon gedacht, dass du Schweizer bist (wieso ? hatte in einem andren Thread mal einen Verdacht wegen deinem "nid") Sry 4 Offtopic.

2/5 Leute die immer "99%" sagen müssen.
4/5 Zensur
7/5 Leute die denken man kann entweder *NUR* etwas zwischen Rock-Blackmetal *oder *die ganze Hip-Hop-Nummer hören. "Wenn ich Musik hören will, dann tu ich das auch. Scheissegal ob nun Soil, Disturbed oder Kiss auf meinem Ipod ist, ich kann trotzdem noch Lieder in Richtung Tom Jones draufpacken. <- Kein Verbrechen (Hoffe ich O.O)"


----------



## DER Lachmann (16. November 2009)

das wort hypotenuse,kathete,ankathete,gegenkathete 10/5
ich hasse diesen unnötigen scheiß -.-


----------



## Breakyou9 (16. November 2009)

DER schrieb:


> das wort hypotenuse,kathete,ankathete,gegenkathete 10/5
> ich hasse diesen unnötigen scheiß -.-



für dich sind sie vllt nicht wichtig aber für andere sind wörter wie "PC" "Metal" und "Internet" unwichtig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Abend Lachmann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (16. November 2009)

DER schrieb:


> das wort hypotenuse,kathete,ankathete,gegenkathete 10/5
> ich hasse diesen unnötigen scheiß -.-


Geometrie 3/5


----------



## DER Lachmann (16. November 2009)

Breakyou9 schrieb:


> für dich sind sie vllt nicht wichtig aber für andere sind wörter wie "PC" "Metal" und "Internet" unwichtig
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



mir wayne >.<
ich hasse dieses zeug -.-
schreib morgen noch arbeit drüber die ich zu 90% verkacken werde :/

meine derzeitigen schulischen leistungen 4/5

moin breaky 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Breakyou9 (16. November 2009)

DER schrieb:


> mir wayne >.<
> ich hasse dieses zeug -.-
> schreib morgen noch areit drüber die ich zu 90% verkacken werde :/
> 
> meine derzeitigen schulischen leistungen 4/5



dann hock dich heut abend noch hin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


dann verkakst du es vllt nur zu 50%


----------



## DER Lachmann (16. November 2009)

Breakyou9 schrieb:


> dann hock dich heut abend noch hin
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




hab grad noch 3 stunden geübt...aber das will einfach nicht in meinen kopf rein :/
naja, wenn der teil den ich heute geübt hab morgen klappt sollte es noch eine 4 oder 3- werden, das reicht mir schon ^^


----------



## yves1993 (16. November 2009)

itunes 999999/5 ...-.-


----------



## Varghoud (16. November 2009)

Bis ins Unscheinbare reichende Schlangen morgens in der kleinen Pause, die sich vor dem Kaffee- und Teeautomaten bilden. Und dann kramen die Mädchen auch noch ewig in ihren Portemonnaies herum um 50 Cent zusammenzuklauben. Zugegeben, ist jetzt nicht so gravierend, aber das kostet wertvolle Pausenzeit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 1/5


----------



## Sascha_BO (21. November 2009)

Videotheken die den Zustand zurückgegebener DVDs nicht kontrollieren =>  *5/5* 
DVDs die springen weil sie vor Fettfingern und Kratzern nur so wimmeln =>  *8/5* 
Videotheken die DVDs trotz Reklamation am Montag sicher wieder ins Regal stellen bis der nächste Dödel zugreift =>  *10/5*


----------



## LordofDemons (21. November 2009)

LEute die sich über alles aufregen 5/5 (WHAHAHAH 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## Davatar (23. November 2009)

Wenn die Sekretärin rausgeschmissen wird, ohne rechtzeitig nach nem Ersatz zu suchen und ich dann den Telefondienst in der Übergangszeit übernehmen bin, obwohl ich schon zu 95% ausgelastet bin o_O: 5/5

Endlich mal im Winter Zeit und Geld für Ferien zur Verfügung haben und niemanden haben, der mitkommt, obwohl man die letzten 4 Jahre jeden Winter von 20 Leuten angefragt worden ist und jetzt keiner von denen Zeit und/oder Geld hat: 4/5


----------



## Alion (23. November 2009)

Dass ich genau 50.- CHF zu wenig auf dem Konto habe um meine Kreditkartenrechnung zu bezahlen. 2/5
Dass mein Kollege mir noch 206.- CHF für s Wacken Ticket schuldet es mir aber im Moment nicht zurückzahlen kann obwohl ich das Geld dringend brauche (siehe oben) 4/5.


----------



## Breakyou9 (23. November 2009)

wenn sich Leute im Spiegel fotografieren und man sieht die kamera noch im Bild 4/5  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Brainfreeze (23. November 2009)

Am besten mit noch mit dem Handy geschossen und einem riesigem weißen Fleck wegen dem Blitz! ^^ 4,5/5


----------



## Hackseputt (23. November 2009)

fünftklässler die in großen Trauben durch die Schule marschieren, keinen Plan haben wo sie hin müssen und sich genau vor der Tür oder auf der Treppe beraten müssen 4/5
zum glück bin ich so groß, dass ein mal Knie heben ne Headnut für die bedeutet XD


----------



## Assari (23. November 2009)

Hackseputt schrieb:


> fünftklässler die in großen Trauben durch die Schule marschieren, keinen Plan haben wo sie hin müssen und sich genau vor der Tür oder auf der Treppe beraten müssen 4/5
> zum glück bin ich so groß, dass ein mal Knie heben ne Headnut für die bedeutet XD



looool xD hahaha rofl

Also 

U-Bahn Geräusche 9000/5

Diese QUIETSCH gereusch als irwer an der tafel  krtzt... *KOPFWEH INC*


----------



## Firun (23. November 2009)

Durchfall und zu kurze Arme  666/5   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (23. November 2009)

Breakyou9 schrieb:


> wenn sich Leute im Spiegel fotografieren und man sieht die kamera noch im Bild 4/5
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Facebook sux. Und netlog verwend ich nur dazu, um mit einem klassenkolegen ueberall Pentagramme hinzukleben


(Beide internetplatformen sind dafuer beruechtigt Pubertierenden Maedchen eine illusion davon zu schenken, jamand wuerde sie um sie scheren. Haessliches Foto, blog ueber die "grosse Liebe" gRoSS uNd KLEinScHrAiBuNG. FUCK!!!
Das selbe bei uebergewichtigen Freaks die ihre erste liebe suchen.)
5/5


----------



## 0/8/15 Casual (23. November 2009)

dragon1 schrieb:


> Das selbe bei uebergewichtigen Freaks die ihre erste liebe suchen.)
> 5/5


Was habt ihr denn alle gegen übergewichtige Leute :O


----------



## Skatero (23. November 2009)

Lekraan schrieb:


> Och ... bei mir sinds Zinsen ... heute ne 5 bekommen ... 7/5
> 
> In Geometrie war meine letzte Note ne 1
> 
> ...


Ich habe nie gesagt, dass ich schlecht bin. Ich mag es einfach nicht.^^


----------



## Davatar (24. November 2009)

Breakyou9 schrieb:


> wenn sich Leute im Spiegel fotografieren und man sieht die kamera noch im Bild 4/5
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ich hab in den Ferien mal jemandem meine Kamera ausgeliehen als wir ins Kino gingen und er sich dabei ein Bisschen die Stadt anschauen wollte. Als ich abends die Bilder angeschaut hab waren ca 30 Fotos drauf, auf denen der Typ vor dem Spiegel stand und sich selbst fotografiert hat mit unterschiedlichen Lichteffekten ^^


----------



## Deanne (24. November 2009)

5/5 Dass mein Dozent ein Essay schreiben lässt und die ausdrücklich dazu benötigten Unterlagen nicht online stellt.


----------



## Breakyou9 (29. November 2009)

wenn man ein Rechner neu formatiert und dann die Frage "was braucht man noch?"
und am Ende vergisst man wieder die hälfte  3/5


----------



## Sascha_BO (29. November 2009)

Breakyou9 schrieb:


> wenn man ein Rechner neu formatiert und dann die Frage "was braucht man noch?"
> und am Ende vergisst man wieder die hälfte  3/5


Einfach mal zwischendurch hinsetzen, aufschreiben welche Programme und Zeugs man so benutzt, den Zettel zu der CD/DVD/Daten-Sammlung legen und beim nächsten Mal der Reihe nach abarbeiten.  
Hab ich mir mal irgendwann angewöhnt als ich noch mit vielen Programmen rumgemacht hab... spart echt Zeit weil man nicht ständig überlegen und den fehlenden Kram zusammensuchen muß.


----------



## Zonalar (29. November 2009)

Wenn ein Feeder in Dota is,der extra stirbt, nix macht und den gegner infos gibt vomeigenen Team. UND DAS ALLESIN HEROES OF NEWERTH! Wo die banlistverschärft ist und man wenigerleavt/ leaven kann....


----------



## Breakyou9 (29. November 2009)

Sascha_BO schrieb:


> Einfach mal zwischendurch hinsetzen, aufschreiben welche Programme und Zeugs man so benutzt, den Zettel zu der CD/DVD/Daten-Sammlung legen und beim nächsten Mal der Reihe nach abarbeiten.
> Hab ich mir mal irgendwann angewöhnt als ich noch mit vielen Programmen rumgemacht hab... spart echt Zeit weil man nicht ständig überlegen und den fehlenden Kram zusammensuchen muß.



hab ich ja bei meinem PC 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


aber ich mein wenn ich ein fremden PC formatier


----------



## Apocalyptica (29. November 2009)

Lekraan schrieb:


> Ich hasse Zinsen!!!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



find ich gut wenn ich sie auf mein tagesgeldkonto bekomme 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soladra (29. November 2009)

leure die im /2 spamen, dass ie wowo ab 18 wollen , meistens dazu noch level 12 sind und 20 min später fragen, wo im eschental denn Auberdine sei 4/5. (Man kann manchmal grinsen)


----------



## Soramac (29. November 2009)

500/5





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Davatar (30. November 2009)

Leute, die dunkelblonde Haare als braun, rote Haare als braun oder dunkelbraune Haare als schwarz bezeichnen: 4/5


----------



## M1ghtymage (30. November 2009)

Soramac schrieb:


> 500/5
> 
> 
> 
> ...



HAHAHA das hab ich heute bei mir gehabt und überlegt, das im Fail Thread zu posten^^

Edit: nein, falscher Error. Bei meinem Steam Error stand, dass die Internet-Verbindung nicht geht und ich ne Mail schreiben soll xD


----------



## Sascha_BO (30. November 2009)

M1ghtymage schrieb:


> Bei meinem Steam Error stand, dass die Internet-Verbindung nicht geht und ich ne Mail schreiben soll xD


Grandios... ich liebe solche durchdachten Systemnachrichten. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Genauso geil wie mein Hotmail bei dem ich von´n paar Wochen (wegen neuem Rechner und Vergesslichkeit) mein Passwort zurücksetzen lassen mußte und sie mir eine Mail geschickt haben (natürlich an die Hotmail-Adresse) in der steht, wie ich mich auch ohne Paßwort wieder einloggen könnte. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## m0rg0th (30. November 2009)

5/5 - wenn das schweizer Volk mal wieder seine geistige Beschränktheit unter Beweis stellen muss. Gibt's eigentlich sowas wie eine Ausbürgerung?


----------



## Firun (1. Dezember 2009)

Zurück zum Thema bitte , sonst ist hier früher oder später zu.

Unterschiedliche Meinungen sind eine Sache , aber OT Diskusionen die nicht das geringste mit diesen Thema zu tun haben macht ihr bitte mit PM untereinander aus , danke.


----------



## Raaandy (1. Dezember 2009)

das es wohl wieder keine weiße Weihnachten gibt 5/5


----------



## LordofDemons (1. Dezember 2009)

das wir jetzt nicht mehr ovaler schlauch sagen dürfen in unseren dokumenten sonder nur noch Schlauch mit besonderer Querschnittsform weil sich das irgend so ein PFO*T*N hat rechtlich schützen lassen Oo

Soll ihn der blitz treffen

10/5


----------



## Davatar (1. Dezember 2009)

Zuerst mal so richtig zu verschlafen, dann aus Versehen in den falschen Zug einsteigen, das erst viel zu spaet bemerken, mit dem falschen Zug in die falsche Richtung ne Verspaetungsdurchsage erhalten, dadurch den Anschlusszug vepassen, im naechsten Zug schon wieder ne Verspaetungmeldung erhalten (scheiss Winter) und dann um 13 Uhr immernoch auf dem Weg zur Arbeit fahren, obwohl man um 9 Uhr haette anfangen sollen: 36844774445778765544678999007654322/5
Heute ist echt ein Scheisstag und dabei hab ich noch 8 Stunden Arbeit vor mir *grummel*


----------



## Soladra (1. Dezember 2009)

Erst mal die halbe Nacht wegen einem gewissem jungen mann wachbleiben und das Kissen Nassheulen vo lauter sehnsucht,die andere Hälfte der Nacht bis um 4 rum nciht schlafen zu können, weil die Mutter so laut hustet, dass die Wände wackeln, nach einer Stunde dann mit Übelkeit aufzuwachen und weil man zuhause bleibt 5 Seiten Geschichte schrieben zu mpssen: 6/5


----------



## LordofDemons (1. Dezember 2009)

ok heute scheint ja für mehrere Menschen n rihctier Scheißtag zu sein :/


----------



## Topperharly (1. Dezember 2009)

wenn der süßesenf zu den weißwürsten fehlt. 5/5


----------



## Dolgrim (1. Dezember 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> ok heute scheint ja für mehrere Menschen n rihctier Scheißtag zu sein :/



Ist ja auch Vollmond. Da erwachen doch immer die bösen Gestalten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dominau (1. Dezember 2009)

Wenn meine internetverbindung suckt 4/5 -.-


----------



## Breakyou (1. Dezember 2009)

wenn ich kein Internet hab 5/5  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Palatschinkn (1. Dezember 2009)

Wenn meine Motocross nach der Winter Pause nicht anspringt.


----------



## DER Lachmann (1. Dezember 2009)

Khorhiil schrieb:


> Ai ai ai.. Intoleranz³
> Du hast überhaupt keine Baggys und hörst auch nicht KIZ.. neiiiin.. *hust*



pwned


----------



## Breakyou (1. Dezember 2009)

Bierkasten schrieb:


> Also ich mag den ... aber Simpsons liebe ich ... von dem her ...



ihr solltet nicht um die Simpsons weinen sondern um Two and a half men.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: Dominau..


----------



## Dominau (1. Dezember 2009)

Wegem Mittermeier kommt auch nicht Two and a half man  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ganzer abend versaut..


Edit: Alter, breakyou, hör auf das selbe zu schreiben wie ich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (1. Dezember 2009)

Dominau schrieb:


> Wegem Mittermeier kommt auch nicht Two and a half man
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



O_o
STIRB MITTERMEIER!!11


----------



## Breakyou (1. Dezember 2009)

Dominau ist mein schizophrenes Ebenbild
Dominau : Nein sind wir nicht.. 4/5 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dominau (1. Dezember 2009)

Breakyou schrieb:


> Dominau ist mein schizophrenes Ebenbild
> Dominau : Nein sind wir nicht.. 4/5
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Lol 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ok mir ist jetzt erster aufgefallen wie blöd Mittermeiers stimmte ist!! 10/5


----------



## Raheema (1. Dezember 2009)

Hip hop so 4/5

Hip-hopper 4/5 


und naja leute die meinen was besseres zu sein das mag ich nicht man soill zu sich stehen 5/5 

und kleine kinder 5/5 würd den am liebsten den kopf abreißen und aufessen =)   ich bin selber noch jung und wa früher genuaso aber irgendwie mag ich die nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (2. Dezember 2009)

Leute die die göttlichkeit von Michael mittermeier nicht anerkennen 1/10


----------



## Alion (2. Dezember 2009)

Swisscom: 4/5

Da will man von ADSL auf VDSL und das Festnetztelefon umstellen. Was aber machen diese Idioten. Stellen die Falsche Nummer beim Tel ein und als ich anrufe wissen die nix von einer ADSL auf VDSL Umstellung.
Ich warte immer noch auf meinen neuen Router dass ich endlich wieder ins Internet kann. <- Schreibe gerade vom Büro aus.


----------



## Davatar (2. Dezember 2009)

Morgens aufzuwachen und sich zu wünschen, man hätte vor dem Schlafen gehn besser nicht noch nen Döner verdrückt: 1/5


----------



## Soladra (2. Dezember 2009)

sich nats um 2 die Gedärme aus dem Leib zu kotzen un deswegen eine wichtrige Arbeit zu verpassen, bei einem arscch von Lehrer, der nicht nachteschreiben lässt: 5/5


----------



## Davatar (2. Dezember 2009)

Wenn sich der Döner von letzter Nacht am nächsten Morgen mehrmals wieder meldet und man ein Gefühl im Bauch hat, als würde der Magen Limbo tanzen: 2/5


----------



## Haggelo (2. Dezember 2009)

Soladra schrieb:


> sich nats um 2 die Gedärme aus dem Leib zu kotzen un deswegen eine wichtrige Arbeit zu verpassen, bei einem arscch von Lehrer, der nicht nachteschreiben lässt: 5/5


10/5


----------



## Soladra (2. Dezember 2009)

Haggelo schrieb:


> 10/5




hab ich schon erwähnt, dass der ne 6 ins Notenbuch schreibt?


----------



## LordofDemons (2. Dezember 2009)

äh das darf er doch gar nicht oder spinn ich?


----------



## Soladra (2. Dezember 2009)

kp, er machts auf alle fälle


----------



## LordofDemons (2. Dezember 2009)

öh mal mitm klassenleiter reden?


----------



## Manowar (2. Dezember 2009)

Wenn man unentschuldigt ist -> 6
Wenn man entschuldigt ist,kann man die nicht werten oder muss nachschreiben


----------



## jainza (2. Dezember 2009)

Khorhiil schrieb:


> Wenn statt den Simpsonst heute der idiotische Mittermeier kommt -,,-
> 
> 100/5 *grr*



und das zusätzlich noch eine Safari Wiederholung ist ... ich hab mich so auf simpsons gefreut gehabt und dann das 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dominau (2. Dezember 2009)

Soladra schrieb:


> hab ich schon erwähnt, dass der ne 6 ins Notenbuch schreibt?



Wenn es deine Eltern entschuldigen, dann *darf* er dir kein 6 eintragen!

Mittermeier!!! 4/5


----------



## Petersburg (2. Dezember 2009)

Morgens den Wecker überhören 8/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Azure_kite (2. Dezember 2009)

Also ich reg mich grad Ddrüber auf was sich manche Klimaforscher anmaßen um ihre Theorie zu beweisen:
 Hab da grad nen Bericht in der Sendung Kontrovers im BR gesehen, hier auch der Link in die Mediathek, auf 6:30 kommt der dann.

Mediathek
(Müsst unter Alle Sendungen auf K, da Kontrovers 2.12.09)


----------



## Caps-lock (3. Dezember 2009)

Mich regts grad tierisch auf, dass ich ein Spiel gekauft habe (für 5€) auf dem kein Hinweis auf nen Kopierschutz ist und das mir gleich mal uralte Starforce"treiber" reinwürgen wollte.


----------



## marion9394 (3. Dezember 2009)

die nachbarskinder die gerade blockflöte spielen "üben" 10/10

das klingt wie ein verendendes tier - bzw ich kann das mit meiner schniefnase ohne flöte besser -.-


----------



## Dominau (5. Dezember 2009)

Das nächste woche auch kein Two and a half man kommt!!! 10/10


----------



## Laz0rgun (5. Dezember 2009)

Da kommt doch Safari Teil2 , oder? xD


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (6. Dezember 2009)

Ich wurde gerade in nem Forum gebannt, weil ich angeblich scheiße gebaut hab. Leider hab ich kp, was ich gemacht haben soll 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. Und wahrscheinlich war ich net mal on, als ich scheiße gebaut haben soll. Und die scheiße soll über meine IP Adresse gemacht worden sein...
Nicht zu wissen, wieso man gebannt wurde. 5/5


----------



## dragon1 (6. Dezember 2009)

Muskelkater vom Headbangen >.< 4/5


----------



## Exicoo (6. Dezember 2009)

DER schrieb:


> 5/5 vollidioten im bus die hip hop mit dem handy hören


und wenn jemand etwas anderes als Hip Hop hört? Auch laut mit dem Handy versteht sich.


----------



## LordofDemons (6. Dezember 2009)

dragon1 schrieb:


> Muskelkater vom Headbangen >.< 4/5


this

und kopfweh weil man gestern einfach zu krass abgegangen ist

5/5


----------



## DER Lachmann (6. Dezember 2009)

Exicoo schrieb:


> und wenn jemand etwas anderes als Hip Hop hört? Auch laut mit dem Handy versteht sich.



genauso schlimm! mir ist es egal ob es rock, techno, metal oder whatever ist!
im bus will ich meine ruhe haben und nicht von irgendwelchen handys mit beschissener sound qualität zugedröhnt werden!


----------



## XXI. (6. Dezember 2009)

dragon1 schrieb:


> Muskelkater vom Headbangen >.< 4/5






LordofDemons schrieb:


> this
> 
> und kopfweh weil man gestern einfach zu krass abgegangen ist
> 
> 5/5



Mir wird am 30.12 der ganze Körper wehtuen:


 Darkness over X-Mass 

Aber es wird kein böser, sondern diese gute Art von Schmerz sein ... ;P


----------



## 0/8/15 Casual (6. Dezember 2009)

Exicoo schrieb:


> und wenn jemand etwas anderes als Hip Hop hört? Auch laut mit dem Handy versteht sich.



Stört eigentlich jede Musik. Der unterschied ist einfach, dass ich (persönlich) noch nie Metal/Rock/Funk oderso im Bus/Tram gehört habe.


----------



## Alion (7. Dezember 2009)

5/5 Dass ich noch bis mindestens Donnerstag kein Internet zu hause habe
5/5 Dann ich letzte Nacht nur 3 Stunden geschlafen habe.


----------



## Raaandy (7. Dezember 2009)

Montags mein Wecker 5/5


----------



## HGVermillion (7. Dezember 2009)

Wenn ich müde bin und mann will mich ums verrecken vom Schlafen abhalten 5/5


----------



## Deanne (7. Dezember 2009)

Khorhiil schrieb:


> Ein weiterer Grund Mittermeier nicht zu mögen *grrrr*
> Den sein Safari Dreck ist sowas von unlustig
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Apropos unlustige Comedians:

Mich regt diese extrem dämliche, unwitzige Media Markt-Werbung mit Mario Barth sowas von auf. Der Kerl ist schrecklich. 10/5


----------



## DER Lachmann (7. Dezember 2009)

Deanne schrieb:


> Mich regt diese extrem dämliche, unwitzige Media Markt-Werbung mit Mario Barth sowas von auf. Der Kerl ist schrecklich. 10/5



die werbung ist scheiße, aber mario barth ist lustig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@ topic
das ich heute so nen streß hab 9999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999²/10


----------



## dragon1 (7. Dezember 2009)

DER schrieb:


> die werbung ist scheiße, aber mario barth ist lustig
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


OT: haha heute + morgen noch schulfrei jaaa relaxen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Breakyou (7. Dezember 2009)

dass mir in 4 Arbeiten in den letzten 2 Wochen immer nur 1/2 Punkt gefehlt hat zur 1,5  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 4/5


----------



## Davatar (8. Dezember 2009)

Leute, die am Bahnhof rumschleichen und/oder in Rudeln den Weg blockieren: 4/5
Leute, die am Bahnhof rumschleichen und/oder in Rudeln den Weg blockieren und das zu Stosszeiten: 5/5

Leute, die sich drüber beschweren, wenn ihnen ein oder ein halber Punkt zu irgend ner besseren Note gefehlt hat, obwohls schlussendlich überhaupt niemanden interessiert, mit was für ner Note man abschliesst und alles, das zählt ist, DASS man abgeschlossen hat: 2/5


----------



## dragon1 (8. Dezember 2009)

dass ich heute krank geworden bin und morgen vlt Chemie verpasse...und ich muss ne verdammte 1 bekommen, um nem freund eins auszuwischen xD  2/5


----------



## Whitechapel (8. Dezember 2009)

0/8/15 schrieb:


> Stört eigentlich jede Musik. Der unterschied ist einfach, dass ich (persönlich) noch nie Metal/Rock/Funk oderso im Bus/Tram gehört habe.



Weil die Leute dieser Zielgruppe sich zu benehmen wissen.. =)

Wenn Samstag früh um 9 im ganzen Haus staub gesaugt wird..


----------



## Lekraan (8. Dezember 2009)

Exicoo schrieb:


> und wenn jemand etwas anderes als Hip Hop hört? Auch laut mit dem Handy versteht sich.



Gothic. Das is peinlich >.<


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (8. Dezember 2009)

Das man mit gleichaltrigen Leuten (16) meist nicht diskutieren kann, weil sie die Meinung von einem runter machen (omg, dein Musiggeschmack ist gay) und nur Techno und House für das einzig wahre halten und mir den Teufel austreiben wollen und nichtmal gescheit argumentieren können 5/5.


----------



## Davatar (8. Dezember 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Das man mit gleichaltrigen Leuten (16) meist nicht diskutieren kann, weil sie die Meinung von einem runter machen (omg, dein Musiggeschmack ist gay) und nur Techno und House für das einzig wahre halten und mir den Teufel austreiben wollen und nichtmal gescheit argumentieren können 5/5.


Den Teufel treibt man ja auch nicht einfach mit Argumenten aus! Das können nur Priester in Latein und ein Spiegel ist oft hilfreich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lekraan (8. Dezember 2009)

Morgen kommt Patch 3.3!
Mein Notebock ist immer noch nicht da (Aus der Reparaut, 28. August)
Ich spiele deswegen seit 3.1 nicht mehr! 
5000/5


----------



## Grüne Brille (8. Dezember 2009)

Khorhiil schrieb:


> Somit verpasse ich folgendes: n superhübsches mädel, IN FLAMES, Heaven Shall Burn, Killswitch und noch 2 Bands...
> Ich könnte.. sterben >.<
> 
> 100³/5


bei killswitch engage verpasst nich viel aber in flames und hsb warn derbe geil gestern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (8. Dezember 2009)

Khorhiil schrieb:


> .... Hätte grad ne Karte für Taste of Chaos für heute in München geschenkt bekommen WEIL...
> Eine Bekannte mich angeschrieben hat, ihr Freund der mit ihr hingehen wollt hat Schluss gemacht.
> Shes perfect.. but.. ARBEIT ARBEIT ARBEIT *KOTZ*
> 
> ...


giev karten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Davatar (8. Dezember 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> giev karten
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


giev superhübsches Mädel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (8. Dezember 2009)

soll ich den pedobär posten? :/


----------



## Nawato (8. Dezember 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> soll ich den pedobär posten? :/


Darf man das? xD


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (8. Dezember 2009)

Das ich bestimmte Leute gerade voll eine reinhauen würde, aber durch das phöse Gesetz es net darf... 5/5.


----------



## 0/8/15 Casual (8. Dezember 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Das ich bestimmte Leute gerade voll eine reinhauen würde, aber durch das phöse Gesetz es net darf... 5/5.


Hach wenn das Gesetz nicht wäre, wäre solch eine Situation so viel schöner 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .


----------



## Deanne (8. Dezember 2009)

Khorhiil schrieb:


> .... Hätte grad ne Karte für Taste of Chaos für heute in München geschenkt bekommen WEIL...
> Eine Bekannte mich angeschrieben hat, ihr Freund der mit ihr hingehen wollt hat Schluss gemacht.
> Shes perfect.. but.. ARBEIT ARBEIT ARBEIT *KOTZ*
> 
> ...



An Frauen, die vor kurzem verlassen worden sind, sollte man sich nicht ranschmeissen. Da endet man nur als Seelentröster, bis der nächste kommt.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (8. Dezember 2009)

Was mich grad richtig aufregt: Ich werde gerade in Facebook fertig gemacht, weil ich nen anderen Musikgeschmack hab und mit den Leuten, die ich diskutier nicht auf derselben Diskussionshöhe sind wie ich. D.h. sie verstehen die Hälfte falsch und haben nicht mal gescheite Gegenargumente. Aber das gute ist, jetzt werde ich sehen wer da noch zu mir hält 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.
Aber ich mach mir da gar nix draus, sind bzw. ist eh nur ne Lästertusse, die denkt sie wärs aber sau hohl ist und grundlos über alles und jeden lästert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. Aber ich weiß ja: Ich bin der sowohl geistig als auch körperlich überlegen.
Ok sollte ich den letzten Konter so starten:
Ich warte jetzt noch ein bisschen, dann komtm evtl das:
Freu dich, dass du eine 4 gegen 1 Diskussion gewonnen hast, auf einem Thema, dass man NICHT diskutieren kann und das auch noch mit scheiß Argumenten. Herzlichen Glückwunsch. Und viel Spaß beim lästern hinter meinem Rücken. Freu mich schon hinter den ganzen anderen eingereit zu werden. Ich glaube wenn ich hier jetzt alle nennen würde, dann hättest du viele Feinde.


----------



## LordofDemons (8. Dezember 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Was mich grad richtig aufregt: Ich werde gerade in Facebook fertig gemacht, weil ich nen anderen Musikgeschmack hab und mit den Leuten, die ich diskutier nicht auf derselben Diskussionshöhe sind wie ich. D.h. sie verstehen die Hälfte falsch und haben nicht mal gescheite Gegenargumente.


erinnert mich an diskussionen mit dem lieben taktlossen ver*****


----------



## dragon1 (8. Dezember 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> erinnert mich an diskussionen mit dem lieben taktlossen ver*****


thihihi und da sagt einer er waere ein schlechter forentroll...er hat seinen "Job" "gut" gemacht


----------



## Nawato (8. Dezember 2009)

dragon1 schrieb:


> thihihi und da sagt einer er waere ein schlechter forentroll...er hat seinen "Job" "gut" gemacht


Jop, ich hab mich aus der *Diskusion* ja eigendlich ziemlich rausgelassen... mit so einem Wesen reden ... neeee


----------



## Petersburg (8. Dezember 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> soll ich den pedobär posten? :/



Öhm was ist ein Pedobär und was soll der bedeuten? :/


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (8. Dezember 2009)

Pedobär http://www.lachschon.de/item/42628-josef_und_pedobaer/
sollte es eig erklären.


----------



## Petersburg (8. Dezember 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Pedobär http://www.lachschon.de/item/42628-josef_und_pedobaer/
> sollte es eig erklären.



hmm wikipedia "erklärt" besser http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pedob%C3%A4r ich nehm mal an dein post war an mich ^^


----------



## LordofDemons (8. Dezember 2009)

dito!


----------



## Xelyna (8. Dezember 2009)

Khorhiil schrieb:


> .... Hätte grad ne Karte für Taste of Chaos für heute in München geschenkt bekommen WEIL...
> Eine Bekannte mich angeschrieben hat, ihr Freund der mit ihr hingehen wollt hat Schluss gemacht.
> Shes perfect.. but.. ARBEIT ARBEIT ARBEIT *KOTZ*
> 
> ...


Kopf hoch - mein Freund ist da heut auch.. ich nich... narf

Was Klein-Xelyna aufregt:
- Laute HipHop Kinder/Teenies an der Bushaltestelle 3/5
- Laute HipHop Kinder/Teenies egal wo 3/5
- Laute HipHop Kinder/Teenies die dir bis zur Haustür folgen..... 10/5
- Wenn mir jemand in meine Arbeit fuscht 50/5 - ICH RASTE AUUUS !


----------



## Grushdak (9. Dezember 2009)

derzeitige Handhabungen hier im Forum 10/10

Darum werde ich mich hier auch erstmal rar machen, zum passiven User werden -> Auszeit


Wünsche allen eine schöne Weihnachtszeit! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## 0/8/15 Casual (9. Dezember 2009)

Grushdak schrieb:


> derzeitige Handhabungen hier im Forum 10/10
> 
> Darum werde ich mich hier auch erstmal rar machen, zum passiven User werden -> Auszeit
> 
> ...


Gleichfalls ! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deanne (9. Dezember 2009)

Die Tatsache, dass ich gestern beim duschen blöd aufgetreten bin und mir das Knie verrenkt habe. 10000/5


----------



## 0/8/15 Casual (9. Dezember 2009)

Dass ich am Montag zum ersten Mal blau gemacht habe, und ich nun den Mathetest doch schreiben muss. Seit 12 Jahren musste niemand bei dem Lehrer eine Prüfung wiederholen und Morgen wird wohl das erste Mal sein, dass soetwas passiert. -> 10/5. 
Will der uns verarschen ?! Ich hätte bei Prüfungen die Bestnote um Meilen übertroffen, aber die durfte ich nicht wiederholen weil "Wenn du einen Test verpasst, dann hast du ihn verpasst". Ich krieg noch Zuckungen wegen dem O.o


----------



## worldofhordcraft (9. Dezember 2009)

> Auszug aus einem Flyer der
> 
> St. Mary's Catholic Church
> 
> ...



Solche Leute 666/5


----------



## DER Lachmann (9. Dezember 2009)

das ich grad wieder bock auf system of a down/scars on broadway und billy talent krieg >_< 1/5


----------



## DarkTommy (9. Dezember 2009)

DAS MEINE BOXEN UND MEIN KOPFHÖRER NICHT FUNKTIONIER UND SCHEIß WINDOWS7 DIESE NICHT ERKENNT!!!

BOAH DAS TILTET MICH GRADE RICHTIG HART


----------



## Manowar (10. Dezember 2009)

DarkTommy schrieb:


> BOAH DAS *TILTET* MICH GRADE RICHTIG HART



Hier entlang bitte ->  http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=134156 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mindadar (10. Dezember 2009)

worldofhordcraft schrieb:


> Solche Leute 666/5



XD mhm bei mir passen 29 auf mich zu.....ich bin ein fall für jesus persönlich erlööööse mich von dem bösen


- Trägt vor allem schwarze Kleider
- Trägt Band- und/oder Rock-T-Shirts.
- Trägt jeglichen silbernen Schmuck oder Symbole. Einige davon beinhalten:
Verdrehte Kreuze, Pentagramme, Pentakel, Ankhs oder andere Satan verherrlichende Symbole
- Zeigt Interesse an Piercing und Tattoos
- Hört Gothic oder andere derartig kriminelle Musikrichtungen (Marilyn Manson verkündet der Anti-Christ zu sein, und spricht öffentlich gegen den Herrn. Bitte entfernen Sie jegliche dieser Alben umgehend!!!)
- Verkehrt mit anderen Menschen, die sich zuchtlos kleiden, verhalten oder sprechen
- Zeigt mangelndes Interesse an ertragreichen Aktivitäten, so wie:
die Bibel, Gebete, Kirche oder Sport
- Trinkt Alkohol
- Ritzt, brennt sich oder benutzt an anderen Methoden der Selbstverstümmelung (Dies ist ein 
- Beschwert sich über Langeweile
- Schläft zu lang oder zu kurz
- Ist auffällig wach in der Nacht
- Verlangt eine ungewöhnliche Menge an privatsphäre
- Verbringt lange Zeiten alleine
- Benötigt Zeit und Stille allein (Das bedeutet, dass Ihr Kind vielleicht in Meditation zu bösen Mächten spricht)
- Besteht darauf, Zeit mit Freunden zu verbringen ohne die Aufsicht Erwachsener
- Missachtet Autoritätspersonen; Lehrer, Priester, Nonnen und Ältere sind nur wenige Beispiele
- Benimmt sich schlecht in der Schule
- Benimmt sich schlecht zu Hause
- Isst zu viel oder zu wenig
- Isst mit Gothic verbundenes Essen, z.B. Graf Dracula Cornflakes
- Bedient sich des Kabelfernsehens und anderer korrupter Medien
(Fragen Sie in Ihrer Gemeinde nach den angemessenen Programmen, die Ihr Kind sehen darf)
- Spielt Videospiele, die Gewalt oder Rollen-Spiel beinhaltet.
- Benutzt außergewöhnlich viel das Internet und verbringt unglaublich viel Zeit vor dem Computer
- Macht satanische Symbole und/oder schüttelt gewaltsam den Kopf zur Musik
- Tanzt zu Musik in einer provokativen oder sexuellen Weise
- Zeigt Interesse an Sex
- Trägt Pins, Anstecker oder Ähnliches das Variationen dieser Sätze enthält: “Ich bin so gothic, dass ich tot bin” – “Ich bin das Leid” – “Ich bin ein Goth”
- Behauptet ein Goth zu sein



trifft alles zu....mhm das regt mich sehr auf!


----------



## Alion (10. Dezember 2009)

worldofhordcraft schrieb:


> Solche Leute 666/5


Lol wenn 5 Punkte auf mich zutreffen soll ich in eine Nervenheilanstalt. Da treffen sicher 20 Punkte auf mich zu.
Und bei ein paar habe ich mir erst den Arsch abgelacht.

- Trinkt Alkohol (Na ne is klar)
- Schläft zu lang oder zu kurz (Sonntag 16:00 ich liege noch im Bett ich bin ja so Trve  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )
- Missachtet Autoritätspersonen; Lehrer, Priester, Nonnen und Ältere sind nur wenige Beispiele (Nonnen und Priester sollen Autoritätspersonen sein...)
- Bedient sich des Kabelfernsehens und anderer korrupter Medien (Oh ja da pöse Fernsehen)
- Spielt Videospiele, die Gewalt oder Rollen-Spiel beinhaltet. (Trifft wohl auf jeden hier im Forum zu)
- Benutzt außergewöhnlich viel das Internet und verbringt unglaublich viel Zeit vor dem Computer (Trifft ebenfalls auf jeden hier im Forum zu)
- Zeigt Interesse an Sex (Wer nicht ausser Priester und Nonnen?)
- Verfolgt gefährliche Kult-Religionen. Diese beinhalten: Satanismus, Scientology, *Philosophie*, Paganismus, Wicca, Hinduismus und Buddhismus (Hinduismus und Buddhismus sind ja so böse aber Philosophie... lol)

Aber mein absoluter Liebling ist:
- Isst mit Gothic verbundenes Essen, z.B. Graf Dracula Cornflakes  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Solche Leute regen mich nicht auf. Solche Leute kann ich nur belächeln.


----------



## Karius (10. Dezember 2009)

Das neue Lootsystem!

Gut gemacht, doch undurchdacht.


----------



## Dominau (10. Dezember 2009)

Das meine blöde heizung ned warm wird!

und mir is scheiße kalt!! 10/10


----------



## Soladra (10. Dezember 2009)

Das ich morgen Latein schreibe, was ich heute erfahren habe 5/5

Die Lsite mit dem Goth ist Uralt, die wurde im DIB-Forum schon 300 mal gepostet.


----------



## Davatar (10. Dezember 2009)

Soladra schrieb:


> Das ich morgen Latein schreibe, was ich heute erfahren habe 5/5


Stultus est quam stultus facit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## worldofhordcraft (10. Dezember 2009)

Mindadar schrieb:


> XD mhm bei mir passen 29 auf mich zu.....ich bin ein fall für jesus persönlich erlööööse mich von dem bösen[...]
> 
> 
> 
> [...]- Ritzt, brennt sich oder benutzt an anderen Methoden der Selbstverstümmelung (Dies ist ein [...]



Wobei ich diesen Punkt aus der sicht der Kriche am EHESTEN nachvollziehen kann.


----------



## dragon1 (10. Dezember 2009)

worldofhordcraft schrieb:


> Wobei ich diesen Punkt aus der sicht der Kriche am EHESTEN nachvollziehen kann.


aber da muss man nicht christlich sein, um zu merken das dies schaedlich ist und aerztliche hilfe benoetigt wird^^


achja, was zum Teufel stellt dein avatar dar?


----------



## Breakyou (10. Dezember 2009)

dass ich in CoD4 auf von einem Server gebannt wurde weil ich einen 17:1 KD hatte 5/5


----------



## Soladra (10. Dezember 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_RjMSWhGWak LOLRABI/5


----------



## worldofhordcraft (10. Dezember 2009)

dragon1 schrieb:


> aber da muss man nicht christlich sein, um zu merken das dies schaedlich ist und aerztliche hilfe benoetigt wird^^
> 
> 
> achja, was zum Teufel stellt dein avatar dar?



Meiner? Das ist Kefka. Der "gute" Kefka ist gerade am Geschenke klauen (ja, er KLAUT sie).


----------



## DER Lachmann (10. Dezember 2009)

Bierkasten schrieb:


> Wenn ich von der Arbeit komme .. (Ist gleich am Bahnhof in der Nähe) und mir assolziale Penner die betrunken sind und nach Zigarette stinken mich anlabern mit nem Gesülze von "HHEEYY .... hast du nen Euro?" ... 4/5



das gleiche heute bei mir vor saturn ... nervt einfach nur 5/5


----------



## dragon1 (10. Dezember 2009)

Diese Woche geht nicht richtig waaaaah ich erleide wieder die Qualen einer alten Neurose, hab nur 4 Leute in der Klasse die mich mental unterstuetzen und nichtmal mein geliebtes Judotraining konnte heute meinen Frust abbaun hab mir v oooll weghetan, alle besiegt und unglaublich ueberanstrengt, hyperventilliert, kopfschmerzen und hab grad die mieseste Laune seit laangem argh *Polster verpruegel*
was fuer ein Glueck das ich keine Waffen hab und Waffen fuer mich unerreichbar sind.

achja, kriege wahrscheinlich morgen probleme, weil ich einem die Lippe aufgeschlagen habe, und werd vlt aus der Schule verwiesen...WIE GEIL?!   5/5


----------



## Breakyou (10. Dezember 2009)

Spammer *hust* 4/5


----------



## dragon1 (15. Dezember 2009)

alte drecksomas, die scheisse labbern, wenn sie mal ein-zwei wortfetzen aufschnappen 4/5
Meine Geschichte heute:

Ich fahr in der Strassenbahn, und hoer "Die Apokalyptischen Reiter - Friede sei mit dir"
Mir gegenueber 2 Aeltere Frauen. Musik vergleichsweise leise, man hoert nur sehr wenig.
Igendwie ist die H*re auf die Idee gekommen, ich waere "Rechtsradikal" und das waere Rechtsrock... Boah ey >.<
Und sie musste ihren geistigen  Duenschiss umbedingt laut verkuenden. Da bin ich foermlich explodiert. Ich wuerde solche Leute am liebsten vor einen Zug werfen, aber beherrscht wie ich bin hab ich nur ne Standpauke gehalten. Ok, die Leute haben mir boese blicke zugeworfen und so, und dann solche sprueche wie "frueher wuerde sich das kein Jugendlicher erlauben"
Ich hab nur geantwortet, dass es auch keinem eingefallen waere mir wegen seinen Hirngespinsten Leuten den Rechtsextremismus vorzuwerfen, und mich mit Nazi-abschaum zu vergleichen...dann war meine station.


argh,. solche Leute gehn mir am arsch.


----------



## Selor Kiith (15. Dezember 2009)

Das mein PC immernoch nicht richtig funktioniert... 5/5...

Naja seien wir ehrlich... ich bin so dermaßen wegen der verdammten Arschscheiße angepisst, dass ich meinem Geschichtsprof. nichtmal mehr dumme Sprüche in der Vorlesung reindrücken konnte!


----------



## DER Lachmann (15. Dezember 2009)

durft mir letztens auch wieder anhören das ich ja nazi zeug hören würde weil ich rammstein und reiter aufm mp3 player gehört hab ... und das von irgendwelchen gangsta playaz auf meiner schule  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
10/5


----------



## Lethior (15. Dezember 2009)

Menschen für die Hygiene ein Fremdwort ist  3/5


----------



## jainza (15. Dezember 2009)

Das ich bei Anno 1404 seit Ewigkeiten auf die scheiß 5 Sultanaufträge warte um endlich das Diplomatenszenario abschließen zu können und sich dieser Pisser nicht mehr bei mir meldet, seitdem er gesagt hat, dass er in Zukunft mich ansprechen wird. 4/5


----------



## Davatar (16. Dezember 2009)

Leute die sagen "alles Mist was Du da erzaehlst", aber selbst weder sagen, was genau denn falsch sei, noch warum es falsch ist und was korrekt waere: 5/5


----------



## jeef (16. Dezember 2009)

Blizzardgame-Fanboys 10/10
nichts regt mich im Internet mehr auf als diese Nasen... alles ist toll alles ist dufte...egal wie scheisse es wirklich ist


----------



## LordofDemons (16. Dezember 2009)

Blizzard hater die obwohl sie aufgehört haben mir immer noch erzählen wollen wie scheiße doch wow ist und was blizzard fürn dreckverein ist und das obwohl sie NICHTS mehr damit zu tun haben, sprich leute dies einfach nicht lassen können anderen das Spiel zu vermiesen (jeef geht jetz tnicht auf dich speziel das kommt jetzt nur zufällig genau hinter dir)
10/5


----------



## sympathisant (16. Dezember 2009)

leute die dir aus dem weg gehen und du nicht weisst wieso. 9/10

hinterrennen tu ich keinem. also wirds wohl ewig ungeklärt bleiben. trotzdem irgendwie schade.


edit: und ich spiel seit august kein wow mehr, weil blizz n scheissverein ist. ;-)


----------



## LordofDemons (16. Dezember 2009)

sympathisant 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



PP 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



edit: nur um sicher zu gehn das ist SPAß!!! (ich sollte meinen titel wieder auf Banpara ändern :/)


----------



## sympathisant (16. Dezember 2009)

habs auch so verstanden.


----------



## Alion (17. Dezember 2009)

Der Kerl der heute bei mir im Büro Arbeitet. 5/5
Zum glück ist das nur heute. Der ist wie Kyle's Cousing Kyle. Der erste Mensch der auch Schnarcht wenn er wach ist. Meine Fresse ich dreh hier gleich durch.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vanth1 (18. Dezember 2009)

DER schrieb:


> durft mir letztens auch wieder anhören das ich ja nazi zeug hören würde weil ich rammstein und reiter aufm mp3 player gehört hab ... und das von irgendwelchen gangsta playaz auf meiner schule
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Ach ich muss mir auch so einiges anhören....
Wegen Burzum usw

aber was mich nervt atm:
Das es so scheiße kalt ist


----------



## Lily (18. Dezember 2009)

dumme menschen.... wie immer^^


----------



## Makalvian (19. Dezember 2009)

9 Uhr im voll Rausch von letzter Nacht von seinem Schatz mit den Worten geh mal Schnee schaufeln geweckt zu werden ... 5/5

Disskusionen ohne das die gegen Partei ein Argument begründen kann 4/5


----------



## Gerald z Rivii (19. Dezember 2009)

Ich hasse die Vorweihnachtszeit im sinne von einkaufen... wäre dafür entweder vorher oder nachher geschenke zu kaufen...


----------



## Lekraan (19. Dezember 2009)

Khorhiil schrieb:


> blaah 5/5 ._.'



Was?

Mich regt grad das Gammlige Wetter auf -.-
Ich bin sowieso so ne Winterpussy, ich liebe den Sommer. Aber wenn es schon Winter ist und es dann auch noch so kalt ist, also DANN sollte es schon richtig schneien. Aber so wies jetzt schneit ... pff 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## XXI. (19. Dezember 2009)

Lekraan schrieb:


> Was?
> 
> Mich regt grad das Gammlige Wetter auf -.-
> Ich bin sowieso so ne Winterpussy, ich liebe den Sommer. Aber wenn es schon Winter ist und es dann auch noch so kalt ist, also DANN sollte es schon richtig schneien. Aber so wies jetzt schneit ... pff
> ...



Bei uns liegen knapp 10 cm Schnee, ich finds cool, vorallem wenn man seine Freundin mit nem Schneeball wecken kann^^


----------



## Cybereule (20. Dezember 2009)

Buffed Verlosung - das allerschlimmste >.< 5
Dann gibts noch das MIMIMI über Tiger Woods - 4
Dann noch das kalte Wetter - 3  Ich mags kalt, aber nun sooo :<
und...

To be continued...


----------



## Golrik Eisenfaust (20. Dezember 2009)

Das Klimagelabber wegen den Klimawandel, obwohl die Ursache Mensch nicht mal zu 100% bestätigt ist und dann noch ein auf Umweltaktivist machen, obwohl dass was gemacht wird 0 mit Umweltschutz zu tun hat 5


----------



## Deanne (20. Dezember 2009)

Meine Erkältung, die mich wieder kurz vor den Feiertagen erwischt. 100/5


----------



## Lekraan (20. Dezember 2009)

Im Winter, wenn ich draußen ohne Mütze bin ---> Kalte Ohren 24/5
Im Winter, wenn meine Zehn anfangnen kalt zu werden --> 34/5


----------



## jaskull (20. Dezember 2009)

Oberflächliche Mädels 5/5

Menschen die glaube sie wären voll cool nur weil sie schon mit 13 eine Alkohol vergiftung haben 4/5

Dumme Menschen, die wissen das sie dumm sind und trotzdem auf  Klugscheisser machen 3/5

 Ober-hip-hop Gangstaz die meinen nur weil sie bei sich zu Hause keine bösenwörter sagen dürfen (sonst haue mit Papas Gürtel)  
in der Schule grundlos andere  Leute beleidigen 5/5
Leute die sich weisse Weihnachten wünschen ,sie aber über jeden kleinen Fitzel Schnee aufregen 10000/5

Menschen die in nur in Internet-Foren gehen um  sinnlose scheisse zu spammen 10000000000/5


----------



## Lily (20. Dezember 2009)

mein PC.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lekraan (20. Dezember 2009)

Lily schrieb:


> mein PC....
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Da sind wir schon zu zweit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Zumindest auf unserem allgemeinem PC^^


----------



## LiangZhou (20. Dezember 2009)

Kälte 5/5

Ich bin extrem temperaturempfindlich, steh aber trotzdem auf Winter und Schnee! Nur fände ich es toll beides im Shirt genießen zu können 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alion (21. Dezember 2009)

Makalvian schrieb:


> 9 Uhr im voll Rausch von letzter Nacht von seinem Schatz mit den Worten geh mal Schnee schaufeln geweckt zu werden ... 5/5


Oh ja dass kenne ich gut. Sonntag Morgen 10:00. Ich liegt mit nem Kater im Bett. Vater kommt ins Zimmer: währe schön wenn du heute noch Schnee schaufeln gehst.
Wo bin ich eigentlich? 1. Er ist es, der mit dem Auto aus der Garage über den Hausplatz fahren will und nicht ich. 2. Er ist es, der nur 60% Arbeitet und die halbe Woche zu hause hockt und daher jede Menge Zeit hat. 5/5
Ach ja, der Schnee liegt immer noch auf der Hausplatz. Mal sehen wie lange es dauert bis es ihm zu doof wird und er selbst den Schnee wegräumt.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





jaskull schrieb:


> Leute die sich weisse Weihnachten wünschen ,sie aber über jeden kleinen Fitzel Schnee aufregen 10000/5


Oh ja. Da Stimme ich dir voll und ganz zu.
Es soll nicht Schneien, ausser vom 23 auf den 24 Dezember. Und am 27 Dezember soll alles wieder weg geschmolzen sein und draussen 30° C. damit ich mich draussen Sonnen kann.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (21. Dezember 2009)

Alion schrieb:


> Oh ja. Da Stimme ich dir voll und ganz zu.
> Es soll nicht Schneien, ausser vom 23 auf den 24 Dezember. Und am 27 Dezember soll alles wieder weg geschmolzen sein und draussen 30° C. damit ich mich draussen Sonnen kann.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


ja und? was ist daran so verwerflich sich das zu wünschen?


----------



## Alion (21. Dezember 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> ja und? was ist daran so verwerflich sich das zu wünschen?


Es ist so dermassen unrealistisch. Da könnte man sich gleich wünschen einen Dreier mit 2 Hollywoodschönheiten deiner Wahl auf dem Mars zu haben.
Ausserdem, wieso verschwenden die Leute Energie daran, sich über die Kälte und den Schnee zu nerven. Sie können es ja sowieso nicht ändern. Zum Glück und ich hoffe das wird immer so bleiben.


----------



## Davatar (21. Dezember 2009)

Also ich liebe Schnee und wie ich festgestellt habe sind auch -3 Grad für mich noch "warm", aber so saukalt wie letztes Wochenende mit Temperaturen weit unter -10 Grad sind dann doch ZU kalt für mich.
ZU kalte Temperaturen oder ZU heisse Temperaturen: 3/5


----------



## dragon1 (21. Dezember 2009)

Schnee-Gatsch in Bussen...ich die ich 2 Mal am Tag verwenden muss >.< 1/5


----------



## LordofDemons (21. Dezember 2009)

pah nur weil du noch keinen Sex mit 2 Hollywoodschönheiten auf dem Mars hattest .... neidhammel -.-


----------



## dragon1 (21. Dezember 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> pah nur weil du noch keinen Sex mit 2 Hollywoodschönheiten auf dem Mars hattest .... neidhammel -.-


huh? Wem galt der Post? Ach wie auch immer, irgendwie witzig^^


----------



## Alion (21. Dezember 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> pah nur weil du noch keinen Sex mit 2 Hollywoodschönheiten auf dem Mars hattest .... neidhammel -.-



@dragon1 der galt mir
@ LOD: psst! muss ja hier nicht gleich jeder wissen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (21. Dezember 2009)

Facebook Tests 1/5 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.
Wieviel "Mann" Steckt In Dir? : Vom Bau kommst du nicht! Du solltest villeicht mal richtig schaffen gehn und bisschen "pumpen". Aber keine Sorge solltest du nicht wirklich auf dem weg ...zum rosa Häschen sein kann das nur ein kleiner Nebeneffekt unserer immer verweichlicherenden Gesellschaft sein. Gib acht.


----------



## LordofDemons (21. Dezember 2009)

die hasst du auch nur weil du bei sowas immer schlecht abschneidest^^


----------



## dragon1 (21. Dezember 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> die hasst du auch nur weil du bei sowas immer schlecht abschneidest^^


du musst reden, du klickst ja einfach irgendwas auf gut glueck^^
So wie ich beim Biotest...irgendwas hingeschmiert, eine 2 bekommen xDD


----------



## Davatar (21. Dezember 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Facebook Tests 1/5
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Schnapp Dir ne Karrierefrau und werd Hausmann! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (21. Dezember 2009)

dann kannst du den ganzen tag wow zocken :O

btw: nur noch ne hand voll posts zum 10k post :OOOOO!!!


----------



## Deanne (21. Dezember 2009)

Facebook-Tests sind super. Vor allem die, wo man erfährt, welche tödliche Krankheit man ist. Knaller.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (21. Dezember 2009)

Geilste is ja imemr noch Friendfacts. Du zahlst für 4000 Silber 100 Dollar. Ich wollte schon immer wissen ob andere denken, dass ich Dschungelfieber hab!!!


----------



## Selor Kiith (21. Dezember 2009)

Leute die sich über Kälte, Schnee und Eis aufregen und dann in dünnen Klamöttchen rausgehen 5/5
Muskelkater vor einer großen Schneeballschlacht! 10/5

Das mein PC immernoch irgendwo bei den Compare Spaten rumhängt 100/5


----------



## dragon1 (21. Dezember 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Muskelkater vor einer großen Schneeballschlacht! 10/5


das der schnee nicht richtig klebt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 /5


----------



## worldofhordcraft (21. Dezember 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Leute die sich über Kälte, Schnee und Eis aufregen und dann in dünnen Klamöttchen rausgehen 5/5
> Muskelkater vor einer großen Schneeballschlacht! 10/5
> 
> Das mein PC immernoch irgendwo bei den Compare Spaten rumhängt 100/5




Ja. solche Leute kenne ich auch. Kommen im T-Shirt zur Schule und beschweren sich das es zu kalt ist und motzen rum wenn der Lehrer ihnen sagt, das sie sich halt dem Wetter entsprechend kleiden sollen. 128172817281/5


----------



## Deanne (21. Dezember 2009)

5/5:

Mein Fachpraktikum. Es macht einfach tierisch Spaß, mit einer völlig unmotivierten 8. Klasse ein bürgerliches Trauerspiel als modernes Theaterstück zu inszenieren. 
Besonders, wenn man von seinem Tutor keine Unterstützung erwarten kann.

3/5: Schluckauf. Und das schon seit 10 Minuten.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (21. Dezember 2009)

Ich hab die Adolf Hitler Fanseite auf Facebook entdeckt 5/5. Ich bitte euch alle diese zu melden. Einfach in der Suchleiste Adolf Hitler eingeben und unten links melden!
Rechtsradikale Lieder auf Youtube 5/5.


----------



## dragon1 (21. Dezember 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Ich hab die Adolf Hitler Fanseite auf Facebook entdeckt 5/5. Ich bitte euch alle diese zu melden. Einfach in der Suchleiste Adolf Hitler eingeben und unten links melden!
> Rechtsradikale Lieder auf Youtube 5/5.


Nazis 999999999999 hoch 9999999999999 /5


am liebsten wuerd ich jedem, der zugibt er waere ein nazi, auch wenn es nur angeblicher "Spass" ist, einen Kopfschuss geben


----------



## Davatar (21. Dezember 2009)

Ne relationale Datenbank "von Hand" mit ein paar Testdaten füllen o_O ... : 4/5


----------



## Selor Kiith (23. Dezember 2009)

Hinten im Bus in der Mobilen Bildungslücke sitzen 4/5
Nen Haufen 13/14 Jähriger Kinder dabei zuhören wie sie sich streiten wer wann, wie oft, mit was besoffen war und es dann mit wem, wie oft, womit getrieben haben 10/5


----------



## Death_Master (23. Dezember 2009)

dragon1 schrieb:


> am liebsten wuerd ich jedem, der zugibt er waere ein nazi, auch wenn es nur angeblicher "Spass" ist, einen Kopfschuss geben






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DarthMarkus1st (23. Dezember 2009)

5/5 Vermieter, der einen Tag vor Xmas wieder streiten muß und meint, er habe die Weisheit mit Löffeln gefressen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bloodletting (23. Dezember 2009)

dragon1 schrieb:


> am liebsten wuerd ich jedem, der zugibt er waere ein nazi, auch wenn es nur angeblicher "Spass" ist, einen Kopfschuss geben



Mit diesem Satz stellst Du dich auf die gleiche Stufe.^^


----------



## Lekraan (24. Dezember 2009)

Halsschmerzen 5/5 -.-'


----------



## Sam_Fischer (24. Dezember 2009)

Internet Unterbrüche am 24 >_> 5/5


----------



## Ykon (24. Dezember 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Nen Haufen 13/14 Jähriger Kinder dabei zuhören wie sie sich streiten wer wann, wie oft, mit was besoffen war und es dann mit wem, wie oft, womit getrieben haben



5/5 !


----------



## LordofDemons (24. Dezember 2009)

Weihnachten

3/5


----------



## Bloodletting (24. Dezember 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> Weihnachten
> 
> 3/5



erhöhe auf 4/5


----------



## Noxiel (24. Dezember 2009)

reduziere wieder auf 3/5


----------



## Manowar (24. Dezember 2009)

All in 5/5


----------



## Firun (24. Dezember 2009)

Weihnachten alleine 3/5

Jetzt schon wissen das es Silvester nicht anders sein wird 4/5


----------



## Makalvian (24. Dezember 2009)

Tafelspitz von minderer Qualität vom teuersten Metzger ! 5/5


----------



## LordofDemons (24. Dezember 2009)

danke Blood, Nox und Firun hie rin diesem drecks kaff halten mich schon alle für verrückt weil ich weihnachten nid mag :<


----------



## Manowar (24. Dezember 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> danke Blood, Nox und Firun hie rin diesem drecks kaff halten mich schon alle für verrückt weil ich weihnachten nid mag :<



Er hat mich auf Ignore 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (24. Dezember 2009)

_Undankbare Leute zu Weihnachten die sie uber Geschenke beschweren 

1000/5_


----------



## LordofDemons (24. Dezember 2009)

Manowår schrieb:


> Er hat mich auf Ignore
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


ich wollt dich noch editieren doch dann is der PC abgeschmiert sry 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



DANKE DIR Manowår


----------



## Deanne (26. Dezember 2009)

100/5: Die Tatsache, dass mein idiotischer Freund uns nicht für die Hausparty eines Kumpels an Silvester angekündigt hat und die Bude nun wahrscheinlich zu voll ist. 
Feier ich eben alleine, ich hasse Unzuverlässigkeit.


----------



## Bloodletting (26. Dezember 2009)

Deanne schrieb:


> 100/5: Die Tatsache, dass mein idiotischer Freund uns nicht für die Hausparty eines Kumpels an Silvester angekündigt hat und die Bude nun wahrscheinlich zu voll ist.
> Feier ich eben alleine, ich hasse Unzuverlässigkeit.



Komm vorbei ... ich mach dir nen Salat, für mich ne Worscht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (26. Dezember 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> danke Blood, Nox und Firun hie rin diesem drecks kaff halten mich schon alle für verrückt weil ich weihnachten nid mag :<



Keine Sorge du bist verrückt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (26. Dezember 2009)

Bloodletting schrieb:


> Komm vorbei ... ich mach dir nen Salat, für mich ne Worscht.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


wenn Berlin ned so weit weg wär :<

edit: @Selor jo dann is ja gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## El Homer (26. Dezember 2009)

Leute die mitten im Satz aufhören zu.....


----------



## Thoor (27. Dezember 2009)

Schluckauf 5/5 -.-


----------



## mimoun (27. Dezember 2009)

Gangsterrap 5/5

Und Menschen die kein Herz für die Kranken und behinderten haben 5/5

Und Menschen dennen die Umwelt scheiss egal ist 5/5


----------



## Vaiandil (27. Dezember 2009)

mimoun schrieb:


> Und Menschen die kein Herz für die Kranken und behinderten haben 5/5
> 
> Und Menschen dennen die Umwelt scheiss egal ist 5/5



5/5 Menschen die glauben was der Axel Springer Verlag über die Umweltkrise verbreiten

5/5 Menschen die Hilfsorganisationen Geld in den ****** schieben, bei denen es eh für "Verwaltung" drauf geht


----------



## Fleischy 4 Fingers (27. Dezember 2009)

Leute die nicht mit Bier und eistee in nem eingang bei einer schule rumlungern 10/5
Leute die keinen Hip Hop hören 10/5
leute die in meine richtung gucken 10/5
leute die nicht mit dem handy im bus musik hören 10/5
leute die keine gangster sind 10/5


----------



## Petersburg (27. Dezember 2009)

Langeweile 1337/5  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manoroth (28. Dezember 2009)

Fleischy schrieb:


> Leute die nicht mit Bier und eistee in nem eingang bei einer schule rumlungern 10/5
> Leute die keinen Hip Hop hören 10/5
> leute die in meine richtung gucken 10/5
> leute die nicht mit dem handy im bus musik hören 10/5
> leute die keine gangster sind 10/5




du: 666/5


----------



## Raethor (28. Dezember 2009)

Gerüchte-Verbreiter 4/5

Besserwisser 2/5

Intoleranz 5/5

Radikal Konservative 3/5


----------



## Moruka (28. Dezember 2009)

Ich hab mal bei Mc Donalds versucht einer der Verkäuferinnen klar zu machen das ich keine Beilage möchte und sie tat so als würde sie es nicht hören und nach 10min (!) hab ich dann einfach eine genommen 5/5

Gewalt 5/5

Religiöse Fundamentalisten 5/5

Leute die nicht nachdenken 4/5


----------



## Davatar (28. Dezember 2009)

Deanne schrieb:


> 100/5: Die Tatsache, dass mein idiotischer Freund uns nicht für die Hausparty eines Kumpels an Silvester angekündigt hat und die Bude nun wahrscheinlich zu voll ist.
> Feier ich eben alleine, ich hasse Unzuverlässigkeit.


Unzuverlässigkeit bei Leuten in jeglicher Form hass ich auch wie die Pest.
... als ich sowas neulich gesagt hab, wurd ich gefragt: "Wie, Du hasst die Pest?"
Tjo, wer nicht? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stancer (30. Dezember 2009)

Nicht aufregen aber aggressiv machen mich momentan 2 Werbespots : Einmal diese "Kit-Tschi-Was?"-Werbung für diese Immunkur und einmal diese "TOTALES TEMPO"-Werbung.

Wenn ich die sehe kriege ich Lust die Menschheit auszurotten, damit es sowas nie wieder zu sehen gibt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vanth1 (30. Dezember 2009)

dieses weiße zeugs auf den straßen berlins.....


----------



## Dominau (30. Dezember 2009)

Warum muss der winter nur so kalt sein? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



5/5


----------



## jainza (30. Dezember 2009)

falsche Freunde 5/5


----------



## Reo_MC (30. Dezember 2009)

Dominau schrieb:


> Warum muss der winter nur so kalt sein?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Dass der Winter bei uns dieses Jahr so warm ist 5/5.


----------



## Thoor (30. Dezember 2009)

Vanth schrieb:


> dieses weiße zeugs auf den straßen berlins.....


das Koks der Dealer? =D


----------



## Vanth1 (30. Dezember 2009)

Thoor schrieb:


> das Koks der Dealer? =D


ne so schade es ist,so ghetto ist berlin nicht,wie meine bekannten berliner kollegen das so sagen.^^
ich mein natürlich den schnee,aber das weisst du^^


----------



## geniushendrix (31. Dezember 2009)

Mich regt extrem auf, wenn man in nem Gespräch was gefragt wird, und dann wenn man grade mitten in der Antwort steckt, dann plötzlich dreht sich das gegenüber weg oder redet mit wem anderen  - total respektlos!


----------



## Healor (31. Dezember 2009)

Das ich die Media Markt Aktion verpennt habe... 399€ für einen LCD TV *grrrrrrrr*


----------



## Thoor (31. Dezember 2009)

Mein Bruder unendlich/10

Gott wie ich diesen Spacken hasse -.-


----------



## Reflox (31. Dezember 2009)

Thoor schrieb:


> Mein Bruder unendlich/10
> 
> Gott wie ich diesen Spacken hasse -.-



Was soll ich da sagen? Mein Bruder hört High Scool Musical und Hannah Monatana! Ich meine HANNAH MONATANA!!!


----------



## Thoor (31. Dezember 2009)

Ich rede von Hass nicht von nerven ^.-


----------



## Reflox (31. Dezember 2009)

Thoor schrieb:


> Ich rede von Hass nicht von nerven ^.-


Ja eben ich hasse meinen Bruder dafür! Jeden Tag da dreht man durch, und ich darf nie bisschen laut Musik hören-.-


----------



## 0/8/15 Casual (2. Januar 2010)

Raethor schrieb:


> Gerüchte-Verbreiter 4/5
> 
> Besserwisser 2/5
> 
> ...



Ich füge noch Feministinen und Religiöse Fundamentalisten hinein, und bin zufrieden ;D


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (2. Januar 2010)

Feministen, hab dazu ein passendes Video. Die meisten Frauen sind schon gelichgestellt (es gibt kleinere Ausnahmen). Aber man kann auch die Strohhalm im Heuhaufen suchen *seufz*:


----------



## DER Lachmann (2. Januar 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Feministen, hab dazu ein passendes Video. Die meisten Frauen sind schon gelichgestellt (es gibt kleinere Ausnahmen). Aber man kann auch die Strohhalm im Heuhaufen suchen *seufz*:



das ist wohl so ziemlich das lächerlichste was ich je gesehen hab Oo


----------



## Reflox (2. Januar 2010)

HEEEEEEEEEY da sind keine Schweizer Namen im Heft! *Anklage erheb* Ich will Vreneli und Sepp im Heft haben!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Und Elfen sind auch rassistisch weil es da keine roten schwarzen und gelbe Farbtöne gibt!!! Genau wie die Orks! Zwerge sogar auch! Drachen auch! Und das schlimmste: Staubfussel sind alle grau!


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (2. Januar 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Feministen, hab dazu ein passendes Video. Die meisten Frauen sind schon gelichgestellt (es gibt kleinere Ausnahmen). Aber man kann auch die Strohhalm im Heuhaufen suchen *seufz*:



Genau solche Frauen machen die Gleichstellung von Mann und Frau unmöglich. Es schockiert mich auf welch niederes Niveau diese Disskusion gezogen wird.
"Nicht alle Mädchen haben Zöpfe" OH MEIN GOTT. Nicht alle Jungen heissen Rick oder Max. Ich will das da ein Simon auftaucht sonst zieh ich vors Gericht!!!
Oder wenn ich "der politisch mündige Bürger" lese beziehe ich, persönlich, automatisch Frauen mit ein. Diese Frauen hetzen da gegen allgemeine Formulierungen, ist denen das eigentlich klar?


----------



## Reflox (2. Januar 2010)

Pff genau wegen solchen Frauen, die UNBEDINGT in di Feuerwehr wollten, müssen die Frauen in der Schweiz jetzt auch Feuerwehrdings zahlen! Und wisst ihr wieviele Frauen von denen die es gesagt haben wirklich in die Feuerwehr gingen? 10%!


----------



## Manowar (2. Januar 2010)

Boah wtf..
Da macht er nen Mädel darein und dann natürlich wieder ein Kontra "Nicht alle Mädchen haben Zöpfe,es gibt auch Frauen mit kurzen Haaren"

Haben die noch alle Tassen im Schrank?
Werden hier noch Frauen benachteiligt?

Aber die beiden Frauen in dem Beitrag..sieht für mich eigentlich immer gleich aus.
Hässliche Frau führt (wurde natürlich nur zur Amazone, weil sie kein Kerl kennenlernen will)
die türkische Frau tritt bei (weil sie warscheinlich von türkischen Traditionen her, einem Mann versprochen wurde..)
etc

Diese Wahl für den Schülersprecher..meine Güte..bei uns früher standen da nur Mädchen an der Tafel.

Demnächst wollen sie bestimmt noch die männliche Rolle in Pornos spielen..

Im Beruf:
Frauen können zur Bundeswehr,Polizei etc..
Natürlich ist es scheisse, wenn Frauen schwanger werden ..diese Leute müssen einfach ersetzt werden, weil hey..wer macht den Job dann?
(Wäre natürlich beim Mann genau so, wenn er schwanger werden könnte..)

Gibt es Frauen, die sich in Deutschland tatsächlich beschweren müssen?


----------



## 0/8/15 Casual (2. Januar 2010)

Hehe kannte das Video schon 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Auf der gleichen Website, wird von einer Frau berichtet, die ein Buch drüber schreibt, dass "Wer" zu männlich ist


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (2. Januar 2010)

0/8/15 schrieb:


> Hehe kannte das Video schon
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Dann ist wie zu weiblich und was zu neutral 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.
Ist wie wenn man sich Müsli mti Rosinen kauft, nur weil man die Rosinen essen will und Müsli net mag. es sind zwar Rosinen drinnen, aber man kann viel einfacher an mehr Rosininen kommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. Ja, ich spielem it meinen Gleichnissen mal wieder Jesus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## worldofhordcraft (2. Januar 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Feministen, hab dazu ein passendes Video. Die meisten Frauen sind schon gelichgestellt (es gibt kleinere Ausnahmen). Aber man kann auch die Strohhalm im Heuhaufen suchen *seufz*:



Boah, bei sowas krieg ich einfach das Kotzen. "Nicht alle Mädchen haben Zöpfe!". Die sind doch nicht mehr normal im Kopf. Wenn der gesagt hätte, das er ihm einfach mehr Rundungen geben wird, würden die garantiert sagen"nicht alle Frauen haben Rundungen und kurze Haare!". Schlimm sowas.



0/8/15 schrieb:


> Hehe kannte das Video schon
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Wie heißt die Seite denn?



Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Dann ist wie zu weiblich und was zu neutral
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Hey, was soll das denn? Tu die ganzen Artikel da raus. "Ist wie...WIEder" alles viel zu sexistisch!


----------



## Thoor (2. Januar 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Feministen, hab dazu ein passendes Video. Die meisten Frauen sind schon gelichgestellt (es gibt kleinere Ausnahmen). Aber man kann auch die Strohhalm im Heuhaufen suchen *seufz*:


Da könnte man echt denken unsere Welt hat keine anderen Sorgen... Scheiss auf Umweltkrise, Scheiss auf Kriege, Scheiss auf Öl Knappheit, solange im Pixi Wörterbuch eine Svetlana mit Zöpfen (oder eben nicht) enthalten ist, ist die Welt ok! sorry diese 2 Frauen sollten man einfach direkt ihres Amtes entheben o.O


----------



## 0/8/15 Casual (2. Januar 2010)

worldofhordcraft schrieb:


> Wie heißt die Seite denn?



Wenn ich mich richtig erinner, auf Klopfers Web, irgendwo auf der Seite stand das 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (2. Januar 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> Da könnte man echt denken unsere Welt hat keine anderen Sorgen... Scheiss auf Umweltkrise, Scheiss auf Kriege, Scheiss auf Öl Knappheit, solange im Pixi Wörterbuch eine Svetlana mit Zöpfen (oder eben nicht) enthalten ist, ist die Welt ok! sorry diese 2 Frauen sollten man einfach direkt ihres Amtes entheben o.O


/sign!


----------



## worldofhordcraft (2. Januar 2010)

hallo durchblick team! neulich wollte ich mit meiner freundin analsex ausprobieren. aber als ich meinen penis in ihr loch schob, schri sie laut auf. dann habe ich sie hart geohrfeigt, damit sie den schmerz im hintern nicht mehr spürt. jetzt sagt sie, ich sei gewalttätig und pervers. vielleicht will sie sogar schluss machen. soll ich sie nochmal schlagen?
(männlich, 17)

1337/5

edit: mir ist gerade noch etwas zu dem Video da eingefallen, zu der Stelle wo die Frau meinte, das ein türkischer Junge zu ihr gesagt hat das er auch mal Klassensprecher war und gefragt hat warum das in dem Buch nicht so ist: 
Ich habe jemandem schon einmal Geld geliehen, warum leihen die Politiker mir keins????
Mir ist übrigens noch etwas aufgefallen. In der Szene in der sich die Frau wegen der Zöpfe beschwert, sagt sie "Auch Kinder mit kurzen Haaren SIND Mädchen". Soll das heißen jedes Kind mit kurzen Haaren ist ein Mädchen? Ansonsten hätte die das wohl anders formuliert, oder?


----------



## Meriane (2. Januar 2010)

"Auch Kinder mit kurzen Haaren sind Mädchen"

Ja ganz genau!


----------



## Reflox (2. Januar 2010)

Meriane schrieb:


> "Auch Kinder mit kurzen Haaren sind Mädchen"
> 
> Ja ganz genau!



Wie glücklich ich doch bin mit meinen langen Haaren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Petersburg (2. Januar 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Feministen, hab dazu ein passendes Video. Die meisten Frauen sind schon gelichgestellt (es gibt kleinere Ausnahmen). Aber man kann auch die Strohhalm im Heuhaufen suchen *seufz*:



1337/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thoor (2. Januar 2010)

Reflox schrieb:


> Wie glücklich ich doch bin mit meinen langen Haaren
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


MÄDCHEN MÄDCHEN MÄDCHEN!

oh wait bist du etwa echt ein Mädchen? :S


----------



## Vrocas (3. Januar 2010)

OneManShow schrieb:


> Ein Möchtegernhopper ist ein Typ der alleine in seinem Zimmer hockt dumme Anty-Metall Kommentare ablässt und 1 Jahr braucht um seinen "Rap" so stark zu remixen dass er sich nicht anhört wie ein hässliches Kellerkind und das auf sein MySpace Page hochlädt um "cool" zu sein....
> Gell Kindchen....



endlich mal was für meine Signatur 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich bin nämlich metal fan 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Samiona (3. Januar 2010)

Zum Thema Feministen-Video kann ich nur sagen,dass ich mir nicht vorstellen kann, ob man dieser Reportage wirklich 100%ige Glaubwürdigkeit schenken kann.
Ist ja wohl echt das allerletzte.


----------



## pixelgott (4. Januar 2010)

5/5 ignoranz


----------



## Davatar (4. Januar 2010)

Unvollständige Dokumentationen: 4889346988956568946894368943689/5


----------



## Zonalar (4. Januar 2010)

Betrunkende gröhlende Fussballfans im gleichen Zug wie ich: 4/5

5/5 wenn ich noch im Zug schlafen möchte.


----------



## Petersburg (4. Januar 2010)

Davatar schrieb:


> Unvollständige Dokumentationen: 4889346988956568946894368943689/5



Viel zu hohe Zahlen 4889346988956568946894368943689/5 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Reflox (4. Januar 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> MÄDCHEN MÄDCHEN MÄDCHEN!
> 
> oh wait bist du etwa echt ein Mädchen? :S



Ich bin ein Junge 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Und ich habe keine Zöpfe!!! He warte das war ja Diskriminierung gegenüber der Mädchen!


----------



## Thoor (4. Januar 2010)

Reflox schrieb:


> Ich bin ein Junge
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


KK mach ich mal weiter

MÄDCHEN MÄDCHEN MÄDCHEN

Warum schreib ich das gleich nochmal x.X 

111111111/10 -> zu wenig Geld ._.


----------



## DER Lachmann (4. Januar 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> 111111111/10 -> zu wenig Geld ._.



/sign

ich will paganfest,wacken und kings of black metal aber ich hab kein geld :<


----------



## Thoor (4. Januar 2010)

DER schrieb:


> /sign
> 
> ich will paganfest,wacken und kings of black metal aber ich hab kein geld :<


Ich will Greenfield, St.Gallen Openair und KISS Konzert >.>


----------



## DER Lachmann (4. Januar 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> Ich will Greenfield, St.Gallen Openair und KISS Konzert >.>



geh nach RaR <: da haste kiss und rammstein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thoor (4. Januar 2010)

DER schrieb:


> geh nach RaR <: da haste kiss und rammstein
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Rock am Ring? Igitt MTV Scheisse *wischt sich den ekligen MTV Dreck vom TRVE Metal shirt*


----------



## DER Lachmann (4. Januar 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> Rock am Ring? Igitt MTV Scheisse *wischt sich den ekligen MTV Dreck vom TRVE Metal shirt*



jaja 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


aber hey, immerhin kiss und rammstein 
wenn mir jetzt wer ne karte für RaR geben würde, würde ich sie nicht ablehnen <:


----------



## Thoor (4. Januar 2010)

DER schrieb:


> jaja
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Ich bekomm gratis ne VIP Karte im Geschäft, aber hab sie bis jetzt noch nie angenommen <:


----------



## DER Lachmann (4. Januar 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> Ich bekomm gratis ne VIP Karte im Geschäft, aber hab sie bis jetzt noch nie angenommen <:



für RaR?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thoor (4. Januar 2010)

DER schrieb:


> für RaR?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Jow, also ich bin Azubi, alle prügeln sich drum und der Lehrling darf immer gratis mit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber ich mag RaR nicht iwi...


----------



## DER Lachmann (4. Januar 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> Jow, also ich bin Azubi, alle prügeln sich drum und der Lehrling darf immer gratis mit
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



duuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuude
scheiß drauf das RaR wohl das größte mainstream festival der welt ist! kiss und rammstein! sind bestimmt noch 2-3 andere gute bands dabei 
ich würds an deiner stelle machen


----------



## Ogil (4. Januar 2010)

Leute die immer noch so tun als waere Metal nicht laengst genauso sehr Mainstream wie HipHop oder Rock oder sonstwas: 3/5


----------



## Thoor (4. Januar 2010)

Das TRVE war mehr ironisch mir gehts nicht um Mainstream oder nicht, ich boykottiere einfach aus persönlichen Gründen MTV, MTV ist einfach nur Volksverdummung #1 <:


----------



## DER Lachmann (4. Januar 2010)

grmml...
gut, deine entscheidung 


das in 2 tagen wieder schule ist X.x

*hust*
metal ist zum glück noch lange nicht so sehr mainstream wie hip-hop,techno,whatever

EDIT:
selbst wenn wären es nur nu metal und alternative metal <:


----------



## Samiona (4. Januar 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> ich boykottiere einfach aus persönlichen Gründen MTV, MTV ist einfach nur Volksverdummung #1 <:



Keine Amnestie für MTV, wa? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Aber am Greenfield wimmelts ja wohl genau so von Deppen wie am Rock am Ring. Und ich kann die ganzen Psoido-Emokinder und gaaaanz harten TRVEN Metallöörs langsam nicht mehr sehen. Aber ist halt leider das nächste Festival.


----------



## Thoor (4. Januar 2010)

Samiona schrieb:


> Keine Amnestie für MTV, wa?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Unter anderem deswegen ja... Greenfield ist schon bissl was anderes...


----------



## Nikopolo (5. Januar 2010)

Blizzard 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vrocas (5. Januar 2010)

Maraudon 5/5 >_>

Kiddys die mit ihren Brüdern drohen weil sie es alleine nicht auf die Reihe kriegen ihre Meinung zu sagen 5/5 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## worldofhordcraft (5. Januar 2010)

Das der erste Schultag genau an meinem Geburtstag ist und das auch noch -vom Stundenplan her- mit dem schlimmsten Tag in der Woche! Danke Leben. Wirklich, sehr lustig... 
1878179837198273192837129847198247
1892471298471298471429874298179812471289749872
1894719248712748912748912741928471298471294871298471
29847128947219847219842198124
5195135675280652780652786420564307853678
0562620856238052357623572507576237805623
805208/5


----------



## Davatar (5. Januar 2010)

worldofhordcraft schrieb:


> Das der erste Schultag genau an meinem Geburtstag ist und das auch noch -vom Stundenplan her- mit dem schlimmsten Tag in der Woche! Danke Leben. Wirklich, sehr lustig...
> 1878179837198273192837129847198247
> 1892471298471298471429874298179812471289749872
> 1894719248712748912748912741928471298471294871298471
> ...


Hey besser am ersten Schultag als an nem Prüfungstag 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sampler1 (5. Januar 2010)

Davatar schrieb:


> Hey besser am ersten Schultag als an nem Prüfungstag
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Haha, so wird es aber bei mir werden also desshalb ---> Meinen nächsten B-day 4/5 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

@poster über mir.... etwas wirr im Kopf heute??? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grimmjow19 (5. Januar 2010)

Lekraan schrieb:


> Nein, einfach nur stinksauer auf diese nichtsnützige Firma die meint, PC's zu verkaufen und zu *reparieren.*



ich hab meinen pc von one.de und find die firma gar net ma so schlecht


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (5. Januar 2010)

Ich lade mir grad I wanna be the guy^^.
5/5 schonmal im voraus XD.


----------



## Thoor (5. Januar 2010)

Berufsschullehrer die wegen 5 Minuten n verdammtes Drama für nix ablassen aber dafür 25 Minuten überziehen 20/10 x.X


----------



## Davatar (5. Januar 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> Berufsschullehrer die wegen 5 Minuten n verdammtes Drama für nix ablassen aber dafür 25 Minuten überziehen 20/10 x.X


Erinnert mich an die zwei Mittwoch Nachmittage an denen ich die Schule putzen musste, weil ich an 2 Samstagen je 5-10 Minuten zu spät im Unterricht erschienen bin o_o Bin ich froh hab ich diese Zeiten hinter mir. Flexible Arbeitszeiten sind super! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thoor (5. Januar 2010)

Davatar schrieb:


> Erinnert mich an die zwei Mittwoch Nachmittage an denen ich die Schule putzen musste, weil ich an 2 Samstagen je 5-10 Minuten zu spät im Unterricht erschienen bin o_o Bin ich froh hab ich diese Zeiten hinter mir. Flexible Arbeitszeiten sind super!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Warum mach ich nur so ne olle Ausbildung, ich hät doch Informatiker oder Grafiker wählen sollen eh >.<


----------



## Davatar (5. Januar 2010)

Kannst Dich ja umschulen wenn Du fertig bist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (5. Januar 2010)

Achja, was mich noch aufgeregt hat:
Musste mitten in der Nacht kotzen, alles voll auf die Matratze.
Matratze am Arsch, am nächsten Tag gings mir imemr noch kake, konnte nix essen. Jetzt gehts mir zwar bissl besser, aber imemr noch net wirklich gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.
5/5.


----------



## Thoor (5. Januar 2010)

Davatar schrieb:


> Kannst Dich ja umschulen wenn Du fertig bist
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Habsch schon lange vor ^.^ sagste als Informatiker einfach so am Morgen wennde 3h zu spät bist "sorry musste bis 3 uhr so ne olle Kiste reparieren" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (5. Januar 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> Habsch schon lange vor ^.^ sagste als Informatiker einfach so am Morgen wennde 3h zu spät bist "sorry musste bis 3 uhr so ne olle Kiste reparieren"
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Tschuldigung, musste noch meine Haare fetten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## Lillyan (5. Januar 2010)

*räusper* Das hier ist kein Tagschwärmer.


----------



## Thoor (5. Januar 2010)

Lillyan schrieb:


> *räusper* Das hier ist kein Tagschwärmer.


*hustenbonbon reich*

das Rally Dakar Übertragung nur 30 mins mitten in der Nacht kommt: FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFUUUUUUUUUU/10 -.- -.- -.- -.- -.- SCHEISS AUF WM ICH WILL MEINE RALLY >: (


----------



## ExtremDoc (5. Januar 2010)

Das irgendwann in den nächsten Wochen mein Internet für ca. 6 Wochen aus meinem Leben verschwinden wird, da ich meinen Anbieter wechsele :/

4/5


----------



## Bloodletting (5. Januar 2010)

Das irgendwie alle in meinem Umfeld auf total verliebt machen: 4/5


----------



## copap (6. Januar 2010)

Handyklingeln während dem Essen!


----------



## sympathisant (6. Januar 2010)

Bono. 4/5

weil jungen musikern ja die chance genommen wird gross rauszukommen, wenn leute deren musik im netz tauschen.

dabei hat U2 erfolgreich ne junge band verklagt, die n foto von ner U2 (spionageflugzeug) auf ihrem CD-cover hatten.


----------



## dragon1 (6. Januar 2010)

1/5 
3 mal die woche staubsaugen >.< 1 mal reicht voll aus, aber neeein...
naja, ich bin so trve dass ich sogar beim staubsaugen trve bleibe...ich mache es, waehrend ich mit maximaler lautstaerke Metal hoere xD


----------



## Firun (6. Januar 2010)

/offtopic wurde gelöscht, bleibt beim Thema *Was regt euch SO RICHTIG auf?, Auf so ner Skala von 1-5 *, danke für euer Verständnis.


----------



## Noxiel (6. Januar 2010)

Offtopic entfernt.


----------



## dragon1 (6. Januar 2010)

Lekraan schrieb:


> So mancher Moderator 4/5


verringere auf 2/5. schliesse mich der aussage an.


----------



## Carcharoth (6. Januar 2010)

dragon1 schrieb:


> verringere auf 2/5. schliesse mich der aussage an.





Lekraan schrieb:


> So mancher Moderator 4/5




Das geile daran ist, dass ihr beide bei 2/5 Verwarnungen seid *g*


----------



## Davatar (6. Januar 2010)

Dass man nicht von Geburt an sämtliche Sprachen auf der Welt sprechen kann: 1/5


----------



## Gnadelwarz (6. Januar 2010)

Das zielen bei Shootern auf Konsolen 6/5 *Controler an die Wand donner* :>


----------



## dragon1 (6. Januar 2010)

Gnadelwarz schrieb:


> Das zielen bei Shootern auf Konsolen 6/5 *Controler an die Wand donner* :>


jep. von mir auch 6/5...ich kann es einfach nicht -.- auf dem Rechner zocken ftw



> Das geile daran ist, dass ihr beide bei 2/5 Verwarnungen seid *g*


5/5 dass beide verwarnungen berechtigt sind >.< das regt mich viel mehr auf als wenn sie unberechtigt waeren xD


----------



## Noxiel (6. Januar 2010)

Verwandte nicht zu erreichen, auch wenn man seit gut 5 Jahren keinen Kontakt mehr hatte

5/5

_Die Mods sind unter Euch. Wuhuhuhuooo_


----------



## Potpotom (6. Januar 2010)

5/5

Das ich den gelöschten OffTopic-Kram nicht gelesen hab... *g


----------



## DER Lachmann (6. Januar 2010)

Potpotom schrieb:


> 5/5
> 
> Das ich den gelöschten OffTopic-Kram nicht gelesen hab... *g



/sign 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



das morgen wieder schule ist und meine oma + kumpel in nächster zeit gebuetstag haben ... ich hasse diesen streß :< 10/5


----------



## Navidgirnuod (6. Januar 2010)

Menschen die nach der Arbeit ihr Hirn ausschalten 5/5
Menschen die nach dem 2. Satz sagen "halt den Mund das ist mir zu anstrengend" 5/5
Raucher die sich neben anderen, vor Eingängen, in den Wind stellen 10/5


----------



## Winipek (6. Januar 2010)

4/5
Zusagen die nicht eingehalten werden...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ZAM (6. Januar 2010)

Winipek schrieb:


> 4/5
> Zusagen die nicht eingehalten werden...
> 
> 
> ...



5/5
Wenn man Zusagen aus diversen Gründen nicht einhalten kann, auch wenn man sich selbst schon drauf freut.


----------



## Potpotom (6. Januar 2010)

Navidgirnuod schrieb:


> Raucher die sich neben anderen, vor Eingängen, in den Wind stellen 10/5


Finde ich aber echt amüsant... stehe da so und friere, äh rauche während so ne kleine Bratze direkt neben mir anfängt ihr Sandwich zu essen, draussen, bei -12° und direkt neben dem Ascher. Ich musste schon arg lachen als sie mich böse anschaute und irgendwas in ihren nicht vorhandenen Resonanzkörper brabbelte. Als ich dann so auf die Parkbank gegenüber zeigte dachte sie wohl... 5/5.


----------



## Navidgirnuod (6. Januar 2010)

Potpotom schrieb:


> Finde ich aber echt amüsant... stehe da so und friere, äh rauche während so ne kleine Bratze direkt neben mir anfängt ihr Sandwich zu essen, draussen, bei -12° und direkt neben dem Ascher. Ich musste schon arg lachen als sie mich böse anschaute und irgendwas in ihren nicht vorhandenen Resonanzkörper brabbelte. Als ich dann so auf die Parkbank gegenüber zeigte dachte sie wohl... 5/5.



einfach mal etwas was einen ärgert nicht kommentieren PRICELESS!

@ Topic: Brötchen, Brot, Baquettes mit Alkohol was zu einer neuen Mode verkommen ist 4/5


----------



## Davatar (6. Januar 2010)

Das PSX-Spiel "Koudelka" -> Super Story, extremer Gruselfaktor, nette Musik, gewöhnungsbedürftiges Waffen-Kampf-System, das mit der Zeit aber recht gut wird und dann ein Hammer Endboss...der aber leider praktisch unbesiegbar ist...und wenn man ihn dann doch schafft kommt so ein sauschlechter Abspann: 3/5


----------



## Potpotom (6. Januar 2010)

Navidgirnuod schrieb:


> einfach mal etwas was einen ärgert nicht kommentieren PRICELESS!
> @ Topic: Brötchen...


War doch on topic... auf einer Skala von 1-5 war sie wohl bei 5/5. Zu dem passte es auch noch zu deinem Kommentar. Ich selbst ärgere mich weder über deinen Kommentar noch über die Tatsache, dass sie sich neben mir gestört fühlte, nachdem sie sich zu mir gesellte. ;-)

Alles ist gut...


----------



## Navidgirnuod (6. Januar 2010)

Potpotom schrieb:


> War doch on topic... auf einer Skala von 1-5 war sie wohl bei 5/5. Zu dem passte es auch noch zu deinem Kommentar. Ich selbst ärgere mich weder über deinen Kommentar noch über die Tatsache, dass sie sich neben mir gestört fühlte, nachdem sie sich zu mir gesellte. ;-)



bitte dann eben konkreter:

 Raucher die bemerken das neben ihnen Nichtraucher stehen und erwarten das die anderen sich wegbewegen obwohl sie ja der belästigende Teil sind 5/5


----------



## Thoor (6. Januar 2010)

Überfüllte Züge in Kombination mit Spasten die noch drängeln müssen 10000/10 -.-


----------



## Ykon (6. Januar 2010)

Wenn mein großer Bruder mir bem Spielen zuschaut und mich bei jedem Tod (cod6) lauthals auslacht.
4/5


----------



## dragon1 (6. Januar 2010)

Ykon schrieb:


> Wenn mein großer Bruder mir bem Spielen zuschaut und mich bei jedem Tod (cod6) lauthals auslacht.
> 4/5


tu ich bei anderen leuten auch immer xD


Das mich mein husten jedesmal umhaut....3/5


----------



## Bloodletting (6. Januar 2010)

Navidgirnuod schrieb:


> Raucher die bemerken das neben ihnen Nichtraucher stehen und erwarten das die anderen sich wegbewegen obwohl sie ja der belästigende Teil sind 5/5



An sich stimmt das sogar.
Aber in der oben geschildeten Situation war es eine absolute Frechheit von der Frau, ihn so anzugaffen.
Da stand schließlich der Aschenbecher, deutet also darauf hin, dass dort der Raucherplatz war.
Wenn sie sich da mit dem Brötchen hinsetzt und sich dann beschwert, ist es einfach nur Dummheit. =)

BTT: Zigarettenrauch in den Augen 3/5 *heul*


----------



## Lillyan (6. Januar 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> Überfüllte Züge in Kombination mit Spasten die noch drängeln müssen 10000/10 -.-


Leute die Beleidigungen benutzen ohne sich über die Bedeutung Gedanken zu machen 10/10


----------



## dalai (6. Januar 2010)

Züge die erst Mal 5 Minuten stillstehen, bei denen dann das Licht ausgeht und folgende Durchsage kommt:"Aufgrund einer technischen Störung ist wohl das Licht ausgegangen. Wir bitten sie um Entschuldigung." Dann blieb der Zug noch 10 Minuten, ging das  Licht an und fuhr wieder weiter. 4/5 
Ausserdem stand der Zug gerade bei einem Bahnübergang still, also konnten die Autofahrer nicht durchfahren und bildete sich ein Stau, für die musste die Situation auch mindestens 4/5 gewesen sein. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Lillyan schrieb:


> Leute die Beleidigungen benutzen ohne sich über die Bedeutung Gedanken zu machen 10/10



Die Konnotation des Wortes "Spast" ist aber  leider <<ein dummer, geistig zurückgebliebener, verrückter Mensch; ein Idiot >>, ausserdem ist es jugendsprachlich nur so gebraucht, auch wenn ich nicht weiss wie ein Jugendlicher Jemanden mit einer spastischen Behinderung nennt, die bekanntlich nicht an ihrem traurigen Schicksal Schuld sind.


----------



## dragon1 (6. Januar 2010)

dass in Bleach einige weibliche Charaktere so grosse Dinger haben, dass ich mich nicht auf die Handlung konzentrieren kann... 2/5


----------



## Petersburg (6. Januar 2010)

Das morgen 1. Schultag ist 5/5
Das es ein 9 stunden tag ist 123098239042890424890287489027489274892349823748923498247/5


----------



## Petersburg (6. Januar 2010)

dragon1 schrieb:


> dass in Bleach einige weibliche Charaktere so grosse Dinger haben, dass ich mich nicht auf die Handlung konzentrieren kann... 2/5



/sign!

Leute die bleach nicht mögen obwohl sie es noch nie geschaut haben 4/5 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bloodletting (6. Januar 2010)

Petersburg schrieb:


> Das morgen 1. Schultag ist 5/5



Hör auf zu heulen. In Berlin ist seit Montag Schule ...


----------



## Skatero (6. Januar 2010)

Petersburg schrieb:


> /sign!
> 
> Leute die bleach nicht mögen obwohl sie es noch nie geschaut haben 4/5
> 
> ...


Die Filler von Bleach 5/5


----------



## star-fire (7. Januar 2010)

Leute die die kombination aus K.I.Z. und eistee nicht mögen 5/5


----------



## Terrorsatan (7. Januar 2010)

Das am Montag wieder Schule ist -.- 4/5
Das ich mein Abi dieses Jahr schreib 5/5  eigentlich super, aber es nervt, dass man jetzt schon gedrägt wird zu lernen 4/5


----------



## Kremlin (7. Januar 2010)

Kurz vor der Atombombe bei Cod 6 zu verrecken. Es ist mir gestern 2 mal passiert und jedesmal fehlten mir 2 verdammte Kills. 2 VERDAMMTE KILLS! - 5/5

Ich hasse euch alle.


----------



## Breakyou (7. Januar 2010)

4/5 Leute die eine Atombombe schmeißen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



5/5 Dass das Sonisphere Festival nicht in Hockenheim stattfindet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thoor (7. Januar 2010)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Leute die Beleidigungen benutzen ohne sich über die Bedeutung Gedanken zu machen 10/10


Leute die immer alles für bierernst nehmen müssen und gleich den Sinn dahinter suchen müssen 20/10 x.X


----------



## H2OTest (7. Januar 2010)

Heizung die in der Schule nicht funktioniert -.- 5/5


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (7. Januar 2010)

Schnee  noch unbekannte zahl/5


----------



## jeef (8. Januar 2010)

5/5 da ja nicht mehr geht ^^
Deutsches TV-Programm -.- was ist nur aus dem Fernsehen geworden in den letzten Jahren (naja letztes Jahrzehnt)...
schon wieder ne Staffe BigBrother...alter wer brauch das... 

und da wundern die sich alle das soviel runtergeladen etc.
das kann ja keiner bezahlen wenn man jeden abend 1-2DVDs kaufen oder ausleihen würde um das scheiss tv programm zuersetzen -.-

zum glück gibts ja spiele


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (8. Januar 2010)

jeef schrieb:


> zum glück gibts ja spiele



was auch alle runterladen^^


----------



## Deanne (8. Januar 2010)

Veklemmte, konservative Menschen: 100/5

Grund dafür ist, dass ein ehemaliger Mitschüler mir und Freundinnen vorwirft, Schlampen zu sein und unser Leben wegzuschmeissen, weil wir 2 mal im Monat feiern gehen.


----------



## Soladra (8. Januar 2010)

Ihr geht in die selbe Klasse? Is ja cool.


----------



## Caveman1979 (8. Januar 2010)

Gerade jetzt das ich in einer verdamt kalten halle sitze und einen Umzug zu koord.

Ich könnte es doch so schön Warm im Bettchen haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Potpotom (8. Januar 2010)

Caveman1979 schrieb:


> Gerade jetzt das ich in einer verdamt kalten halle sitze und einen Umzug zu koord.
> 
> Ich könnte es doch so schön Warm im Bettchen haben
> 
> ...


Um das mal fortzuführen...

Winter: 5/5
Aufstehen um zu arbeiten: 5/5

EDIT: Hey, mein Sig-Geber ist wieder da... :-)


----------



## Winipek (8. Januar 2010)

5/5
Der nächste Tag, wenn ich auf einer Party zuviel getrunken hab.


----------



## Soladra (8. Januar 2010)

Das http://z0r.de/41 so scheiß leise ist... man muss da die Bxden voll aufdrehen 3/5


----------



## 0/8/15 Casual (8. Januar 2010)

Das was jetzt kommt ist wirklich passiert !!
Gestern war ich mit ein paar Freunden noch bei einer abgelegenen Kreuzung, wo man in Ruhe sitzen und reden kann.
Da kam einer angejoggt und ich sagte "Hallo". Wir haben weitergeredet und rumgealbert, 5 Minuten später kommt der selbe nocheinmal, ich sag' "Hallöle", er kommt auf uns zu und sagt ersteinmal
:Hey ihr Arschbirnen, wisst ihr eigentlich wer ich bin ?!
:Ähm nein ?
:Wieso begrüsst ihr mich dann ?!
:Weil es höfflich ist ?
:Hör' mal Junge, ich bin alt genug um dein Vater zu sein.
:Jaja... So Leute wie dich kenn' ich, denken, dass sie sich alles erlauben können. Weisst du, ich geh' ins boxen, soll ich dir die Nase brechen ?
:Ich denke das würde mir nicht gefallen.
:Ja typisch freche Jugend.

Also so ging das nun 15 Minuten weiter.
Das da oben ist wohl Unendlich/5.   Ich hätte ihn so gerne richtig provoziert damit die Sau mir eine auf die Nase haut, und ich den dann anzeigen kann.
Sowas macht mich wirklich wirklich wütend....


----------



## Soladra (9. Januar 2010)

Dass meine Mutter mich aufweckt , mir ne haarbürste in die Hand drückt und meint, ich solle mich beeilen, weil um halb unser Zug geht, weil sie mit mir shoppen gehen will 20/5

Dass das ganze um 8 uhr morgens war : 40/5

Jetzt kommts: Dass sie mich weckt, in dem sie mir meine schöne warme decke klaut und sich damit selbst wieder ins Bett verkriecht um weiter zu schlafen  SPARTAAAA!!!/5

Kann mich bitte wer erschiesen?


----------



## Winipek (9. Januar 2010)

Das es bei uns nicht schneit 3/5


----------



## Rayon (9. Januar 2010)

Winipek schrieb:


> Das es bei uns nicht schneit 3/5


Dass es bei uns Schneit 4/5


----------



## Grüne Brille (9. Januar 2010)

Rayon schrieb:


> Dass es bei uns Schneit 4/5


qft! aber ich geb aktuell 5/5...


----------



## XXI. (9. Januar 2010)

Grüne schrieb:


> qft! aber ich geb aktuell 5/5...



Ich weis garnicht was ihr habt, ich mag den Schnee.
Leute die keinen Schnee mögen 2/5


----------



## DER Lachmann (9. Januar 2010)

das hier nur so wenig schnee liegt 5/5


----------



## Bloodletting (9. Januar 2010)

> das hier nur so wenig schnee liegt 5/5



Blizzard in Berlin.
Blizzard aufm PC.
Blizzard in der Flasche. ( http://data.blogg.de/2179/images/blizzard.JPG )

Blizzard <3


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (9. Januar 2010)

das hier überhaupt schnee liegt 5/5


----------



## Selor Kiith (9. Januar 2010)

Das mitten beim Tüten fahren auf der Strecke ne verdammte Rampe war 10/5 *rücken halt*


----------



## Thoor (9. Januar 2010)

Selor schrieb:


> Das mitten beim Tüten fahren *rauchen* auf der Strecke ne verdammte Rampe war 10/5 *rücken halt*


/fixed <:

Das Schnee liegt, ICH HASSE SCHNEE SCHNEE IST KRIEG WAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAH/10 -.-


----------



## Selor Kiith (9. Januar 2010)

Nein nein... FAHREN... auf den Berg kraxeln, sich auf ne Mülltüte setzen und dann runterdonnern...


----------



## El Homer (9. Januar 2010)

Das es NSBM (Nationalsozialistischer Black Metal) gibt  5/5


----------



## Sultio (9. Januar 2010)

Was mich sehr aufregt, ist wenn es eiskalt ist, aber es nicht schneit. -.- 5/5
Dann frier ich mir immer meine Zehn ab 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soladra (10. Januar 2010)

dass ich vor ner Stunde aufgewacht bin und immer einschlafen kann 3/5


----------



## Breakyou (10. Januar 2010)

das morgen bei uns die Schule wieder losgeht..
Eine Woche länger wäre toll..4/5


----------



## DER Lachmann (10. Januar 2010)

das der scheiß schnee sturm ja angeblich alles vollschneien sollte aber hier nichts ist -.- 1337+666+42/5


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (10. Januar 2010)

Breakyou schrieb:


> das morgen bei uns die Schule wieder losgeht..
> Eine Woche länger wäre toll..4/5



Dass wir am Dienstag bei dem allseit beliebten und kompetenten Lehrer ne Erdkunde Arbeit schreiben (du weißt wen ich mein). 5/5


----------



## Ykon (10. Januar 2010)

DER schrieb:


> das der scheiß schnee sturm ja angeblich alles vollschneien sollte aber hier nichts ist -.- 1337+666+42/5



Dass es aufgrund des Sturms bei uns nen totalen Hype gab, aber es nur vor sich hin geschneit hat und ich Samstags trozdem zur Schule musste, obwohl ich Geburtstag hatte!!!11elf 

5/5


----------



## Noxiel (10. Januar 2010)

Morgen wieder arbeiten zu müssen und das ich hier ganz alleine in der Wohnung hocke, mich mit Gummibärchen, Hitschies, Frit-Sticks und Mentos vollstopfe, meine Partnerin auf dem Weg nach Hause ist, ich sie fünf Tage nicht sehen werde und sowas von keinen Bock habe den Boden zu wischen.

5/5


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (10. Januar 2010)

Noxiel schrieb:


> meine Partnerin auf dem Weg nach Hause ist, ich sie fünf Tage nicht sehen werde und sowas von keinen Bock habe den Boden zu wischen.
> 
> 5/5


Nur wegen dem wischen wird sie vermisst.. alles klar XD.


----------



## Breakyou (10. Januar 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Dass wir am Dienstag bei dem allseit beliebten und kompetenten Lehrer ne Erdkunde Arbeit schreiben (du weißt wen ich mein). 5/5






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


hab beim gleichen vor den Ferien eine geschrieben
Dass ich morgen vor meiner Klasse ein Lied auf einer selbst gemachten Panflöte spielen muss..5/5

Edit:  Arghh..Leute die auf SchulerVZ und dergleichen Seiten zeigen müssen wie schlecht es ihnen geht und wie scheiße ihr leben ist mithilfe von solchen Sätzen 
_And I bleed, I bleed. And I breathe, I breathe no more._ oder _Hau ab mit deiner scheiß perfekten Familie.._  6/5

Im Netz instressiert es kein Schwein..


----------



## Grüne Brille (10. Januar 2010)

Breakyou schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


im rl anscheinend auch nicht, sonst würden diese attentionwhores nich sowas schreiben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DasX2007 (10. Januar 2010)

Leute die meinen Feuerwerk sei Geldverschwendung. Ein wenig tolerant kann man ja wohl noch sein oder?... 500/5.

Vorurteile über jemanden zu haben ohne den jenigen gut zu kennen 5/5.

Leute die alle privaten Daten und Fotos im Internet der Öffentlichkeit preisgeben müssen. 5/5

Just my 1,25€  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (10. Januar 2010)

Breakyou schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> hab beim gleichen vor den Ferien eine geschrieben



Ey, der ist so dumm -.-
Letztes Jahr bei dem Arbeit geschrieben. Der will in der Arbeit für 4 Punkte 7 Antworten und sie sind nur richtig, wenn sie wie 1 zu 1 auf seinem Blatt stehen. Alle hatten zwischen 3 und 5.
Mir komtms so vor, als ob der keine Ahnung von Erdkunde hätte.


----------



## Manowar (11. Januar 2010)

Noch nie im Leben einen Virus gehabt zu haben und dann direkt nen richtig bösartigen direkt aufm Desktoprechner und Laptop zu haben, der dazu noch den Bootsektor der externen Festplatte zerschießt 
5/5


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (11. Januar 2010)

Dass es in der Klasse zur Diskussion über Minarett in Deutschland gekommen ist und fast alle dagegen waren. Die Türken seien alle ohne Außnahme Assis und wollen nicht die Sprache lernen und arbeiten. Wenn sie ja ach so angepasst sind bräuchten sie auch kein Minarett mehr.
Solche Ansichten kann man nicht tolerieren...
5/5


----------



## Potpotom (11. Januar 2010)

So schön genüsslich in das Sandwich beissen und feststellen, dass einem Parma-Schinken, Tomate, Gurke, Mozarella nebst Dressing auf das Hosenbein klatscht. 
5/5

Dann feststellen, dass man 16Uhr ein Meeting hat und erst gegen 17Uhr wieder im Büro wäre, wenn man denn nach Hause fahren würde. 
5/5

Die Erklärung an meinen Direktor, weshalb ich heute Nachmittag nicht beim Meeting war... *sing* 
0,1/5


----------



## Bloodletting (11. Januar 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Dass es in der Klasse zur Diskussion über Minarett in Deutschland gekommen ist und fast alle dagegen waren. Die Türken seien alle ohne Außnahme Assis und wollen nicht die Sprache lernen und arbeiten. Wenn sie ja ach so angepasst sind bräuchten sie auch kein Minarett mehr.
> Solche Ansichten kann man nicht tolerieren...
> 5/5



Leute, die ihrer Ansicht gegenüber Toleranz erwarten, es aber nicht bei anderen pflegen: 4/5


----------



## Petanos (11. Januar 2010)

Das kalte Wetter *brr* Ekelhaft 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## 0/8/15 Casual (11. Januar 2010)

Breakyou schrieb:


> 5/5 Dass das Sonisphere Festival nicht in Hockenheim stattfindet
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Bei mir wohl eher das Gegenteil, kann da hin weil es in der Schweiz ist ;D, Ticket in der Schublade *grins*



> Das Schnee liegt, ICH HASSE SCHNEE SCHNEE IST KRIEG WAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAH/10 -.-


Kann ich nur unterschreiben, Schnee ist wirklich Krieg, die kleinen Brüder schmeissen mit Eis um sich, und wenn sie dann in einen SchneeZwerg verwandelt werden, rufen sie ihre grossen Brüder und erzeugen so einen Krieg...Schlacht...Oder Ranglerei, das was euch am besten gefällt.

Hmm sonst... Leute die ernsthaft religiös sind 2/5 <- Mach mich villeicht unbeliebt, aber man soll ja ehrlich sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ykon (11. Januar 2010)

Khorhiil schrieb:


> Das der ganze schöne Schnee in 1-2 Monaten spätestens wieder weg is *wein* 3/5



Dass der ganze Schnee noch für 1-2 Monate (???) da ist. 4/5


----------



## Petanos (11. Januar 2010)

Khorhiil schrieb:


> Das der ganze schöne Schnee in 1-2 Monaten spätestens wieder weg is *wein* 3/5



Ich glaub kaufm, das der Schnee so lange druchhält 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (11. Januar 2010)

diese ganzen schnee hasser hier :< 5/5


----------



## Petanos (11. Januar 2010)

DER schrieb:


> das der scheiß schnee sturm ja angeblich alles vollschneien sollte aber hier nichts ist -.- 1337+666+42/5






DER schrieb:


> diese ganzen schnee hasser hier :< 5/5



Zuerst willst du Schnee, und jetzt willst du keinen mehr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (11. Januar 2010)

Petanos schrieb:


> Zuerst willst du Schnee, und jetzt willst du keinen mehr
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



ich will die ganze zeit schnee 
ich reg mich halt darüber auf das hier keiner ist und dann dann über die leute die schnee haben aber ihn nicht mögen!


Khorhiil schrieb:


> Man beachte spätestens.. und außerdem sind wir Mitten im Winter.. sollte es so kalt bleiben, is bestimmt nochn monat schnee



signatur und bild passen irwie nicht zusammen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


aber eluveitie \m/


----------



## Soladra (12. Januar 2010)

Dass meine coolen schwarze Stiefel auf die Socken und Füße abfärben 3/5


----------



## LordofDemons (12. Januar 2010)

einfach schwarze socken anziehn :O


----------



## DER Lachmann (12. Januar 2010)

das ich mich in 20 minuten wieder richtung schule aufen weg machen kann.
scheiß schule -.- 
11111111111/1


----------



## Soladra (12. Januar 2010)

dass ich keine Mittagsschule bis März hab weil unser lateinlehrer sein Weib geschwängerzt  hat -10000/5



> einfach schwarze socken anziehn :O



Gute Idee, dank dir lod


----------



## dragon1 (12. Januar 2010)

Tuerken die einen am Bahnhof anpoebeln, und nichtmal sich trauen es zu einer schlaegrei kommen zu lassen (Ich wuerd sie gern fertigmachen, aber nein, ich will ja nicht als agressor darstehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) 3/5


----------



## LordofDemons (12. Januar 2010)

ja klar ein 12jähriger verprügelt ein rudel türken das würd ich gern sehn :/


----------



## dragon1 (12. Januar 2010)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> ja klar ein 12jähriger verprügelt ein rudel türken das würd ich gern sehn :/


ich hab nichts von einem rudel gesagt.
Es waren 3. Wir waren zu 2t


und ich bin fast 14.


----------



## Potpotom (12. Januar 2010)

Soladra schrieb:


> dass ich keine Mittagsschule bis März hab weil unser lateinlehrer sein Weib geschwängerzt hat -10000/5



Weil dein Lateinlehrer seine Frau geschwängert hat, hast du bis März keine Mittagsschule? 

Jetzt frag ich mich, wieso nicht? Und weiter frage ich mich... was ist eine Mittagsschule? *kratz*


----------



## Hinack (12. Januar 2010)

dragon1 schrieb:


> Tuerken die einen am Bahnhof anpoebeln, und nichtmal sich trauen es zu einer schlaegrei kommen zu lassen (Ich wuerd sie gern fertigmachen, aber nein, ich will ja nicht als agressor darstehen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Kenn ich, meistens reicht ein Böser Blick bei meinem Auftreten, dann lassen sie es 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Winipek (12. Januar 2010)

dragon1 schrieb:


> ich hab nichts von einem rudel gesagt.
> Es waren 3. Wir waren zu 2t
> 
> 
> und ich bin fast 14.



hihi


----------



## Silenzz (12. Januar 2010)

Internethater 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 10/5 
Sorry Dragon1 aber der musste einfach sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (12. Januar 2010)

Silenzz schrieb:


> Internethater
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


huh? War wirklich so. Mir scheiss egal ob ihrs glaubt >.<


----------



## Petanos (12. Januar 2010)

Soladra schrieb:


> Dass meine coolen schwarze Stiefel auf die Socken und Füße abfärben 3/5



Kenn ich. Ist mit meinen Tanzschuuhen am Anfang auch so gewesen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Geht aber recht schnell wieder ... 


dragon1 schrieb:


> Tuerken die einen am Bahnhof anpoebeln, und nichtmal sich trauen es zu einer schlaegrei kommen zu lassen (Ich wuerd sie gern fertigmachen, aber nein, ich will ja nicht als agressor darstehen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Och, das kenn ich zu gut ... 6/5
Das schlimme ist ja, wenn diese Rotzlöffel mindestens 3 Jahre jünger sind wie man selber ...



Hinack schrieb:


> Kenn ich, meistens reicht ein Böser Blick bei meinem Auftreten, dann lassen sie es
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich wette, du bist ein großer Metaler, mit langen Haaren, Tretern, Nietengürteln um Arschmiene und Hals; breite Schultern, großer Rucksack und fette Muskeln ... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ykon (12. Januar 2010)

dragon1 schrieb:


> Tuerken die einen am Bahnhof anpoebeln, und nichtmal sich trauen es zu einer schlaegrei kommen zu lassen (Ich wuerd sie gern fertigmachen, aber nein, ich will ja nicht als agressor darstehen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Kenn ich. Komischerweise hat's aufgehört seitdem ich fast Volljährig und über 1.90 bin. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (12. Januar 2010)

Petanos schrieb:


> Ich wette, du bist ein großer Metaler, mit langen Haaren, Tretern, Nietengürteln um Arschmiene und Hals; breite Schultern, großer Rucksack und fette Muskeln ...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


wer verlangt nach mir?


----------



## DER Lachmann (12. Januar 2010)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> wer verlangt nach mir?



du hast aber keine langen haare!!111
wenn man deinem mybuffed bild glauben darf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




schul sport 5/5


----------



## Hinack (12. Januar 2010)

Petanos schrieb:


> Ich wette, du bist ein großer Metaler, mit langen Haaren, Tretern, Nietengürteln um Arschmiene und Hals; breite Schultern, großer Rucksack und fette Muskeln ...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Naja, groß ja, Metaler ja , lange Haare nein, eher kurz^^ , Stiefel ja, Nietengürtel ja, Armschiene und Halsband nein, breite Schultern ja , großer Rucksack nööö eher klein und praktisch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 außer ich hab meinen Bundeswehr Rucksack dabei^^ , Musekln auch jo 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (12. Januar 2010)

ja ok sie gehn grad mal bis über die schultern aber das zählt auch schon 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (12. Januar 2010)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> ja ok sie gehn grad mal bis über die schultern aber das zählt auch schon
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



pff 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


mindestens bis zur brust!


----------



## DER Lachmann (13. Januar 2010)

das ich jetzt wegen meinem verstauchtem knie nicht zur schule kann 0/5



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Winipek (13. Januar 2010)

Gz @ Lachmann^^

5/5 schlecht riechende Menschen, die sich im Bus neben einen setzen.


----------



## meckermize (13. Januar 2010)

OneManShow schrieb:


> Ein Möchtegernhopper ist ein Typ der alleine in seinem Zimmer hockt dumme Anty-Metall Kommentare ablässt und 1 Jahr braucht um seinen "Rap" so stark zu remixen dass er sich nicht anhört wie ein hässliches Kellerkind und das auf sein MySpace Page hochlädt um "cool" zu sein....
> Gell Kindchen....





Ich hau mich weg xD 

Am schlimmsten sind diese Hauptschulkinder (Sorry xD) die freitag abends aufm spielplatz rumhängen mit bier, wodka, kippe etc....und da ihre "Gängstaaamusik" (Handy) hören.... MEIN GOTT IHR SEID JA SOOOOO  COOOL ;D


----------



## DER Lachmann (13. Januar 2010)

meckermize schrieb:


> *Hauptschulkinde*r (Sorry xD)



hey 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## shadow24 (13. Januar 2010)

nervtötend sind momentan die Autofahrer die bei diesem Wertter total überfordert sind und z.B. auf Landstrassen wo 100 erlaubt ist mit 30 dahinkriechen.schlimm dabei ist das man wegen Berufsverkehr meist nicht vorbeikommt,da ständig Gegenverkehr herrscht...
ich mein sich auf die Strassenverhältnisse einstellen ist eine Sache aber den Verkehr vollständig behindern ne andere...
20 Autos fuhren da heute so einer Schnecke hinterher.und meist ist es dann ein 80jähriger in Begleitung seiner Eltern,der mit Hut ungefähr 10 cm zwischen sich und dme Lenkrad lässt und total angestrengt nach vorne linst und nichts weiter um sich herum mitbekommt...
Tip für die:geht zu Fuss oder nutzt öffentliche Verkehrsmittel...leider guckt von denen hier keiner rein


----------



## Aitaro (13. Januar 2010)

immoment?

meine ex 10/5


----------



## Symatry (13. Januar 2010)

das ich gleich duschen gehen muss...

4/5


----------



## Sascha_BO (13. Januar 2010)

Biste wasserscheu? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (13. Januar 2010)

Sascha_BO schrieb:


> Biste wasserscheu?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



oder metalhead 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Symatry (13. Januar 2010)

beides ;D und verdammt faul  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nofel (13. Januar 2010)

5/5 Rauchverbot in Discos (Ich bin Nichtraucher, leider merkt man jetzt erst wie die Leute stinken. Nach altem Schweiß)
4/5 Sein Domainadmin-Account zu sperren weil das Nummernpad am Notebook an ist.
5/5 der Kollege der dadrüber lacht, weil er sie an gemacht hat

5/5 Leute die bei dem Wetter ohne Winterreifen fahren (15km/h auf einer geräumten Straße)
4/5 Freunde die sich nur melden wenn Irgendwas nicht geht
5/5 Laute Musik in schlechter Qualität aus irgendwelchen Handys
5/5 Eltern die ihre Kinder nicht richtig erziehen und dann meinen das es an Killerspielen/Schule/Medien (oder was anderes da eintragen) liegt, wenn aus ihnen nichts wird.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (13. Januar 2010)

Scheiß Physikarbeit -.-
Ich hab 2 Seiten Rechnung komplett richtig. Ich hab nur so ein unwichtiges Diagramm falsch, dass nicht mehr als 2 min Aufwand ist. Was krieg ich? Ne 3.
Des is so ein scheiß Lehrer, und des sag ich net so, der is wirklich einer der dümsmten die es gibt.
Der braucht am Anfang der Stunde erstmal 15 min bis er (wie jede Stunde) den PC hochfährt und uns irgendwas bescheurtes und sinnloses zeigt. Der gehört entlassen -.-.
432325243554335/5 für unfähige Lehrer und solche scheiß dumm bewerteten Arbeiten.


----------



## dragon1 (13. Januar 2010)

5/5 das ich heute krank bin, und chemie test verpass... ein freund von mir, mit dem ich mich immer um den ersten platz in chemie streiten wird jetzt sicher behaupten, ich haette mich gedrueckt >.<


----------



## Breakyou (13. Januar 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Scheiß Physikarbeit -.-
> Ich hab 2 Seiten Rechnung komplett richtig. Ich hab nur so ein unwichtiges Diagramm falsch, dass nicht mehr als 2 min Aufwand ist. Was krieg ich? Ne 3.
> Des is so ein scheiß Lehrer, und des sag ich net so, der is wirklich einer der dümsmten die es gibt.
> Der braucht am Anfang der Stunde erstmal 15 min bis er (wie jede Stunde) den PC hochfährt und uns irgendwas bescheurtes und sinnloses zeigt. Der gehört entlassen -.-.
> 432325243554335/5 für unfähige Lehrer und solche scheiß dumm bewerteten Arbeiten.



Schultheiß? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Wenn meine Mutter Staubsaugen tut und danach mein Internet net geht weil sie auf den Router eindrischt 5/5 -___-


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (13. Januar 2010)

Breakyou schrieb:


> Schultheiß?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Hoffmann-.-
Immoment hass ich den mehr wie du weißt wen...
5/5 für solche unfähigen Leute.


----------



## Skatero (13. Januar 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Scheiß Physikarbeit -.-
> Ich hab 2 Seiten Rechnung komplett richtig. Ich hab nur so ein unwichtiges Diagramm falsch, dass nicht mehr als 2 min Aufwand ist. Was krieg ich? Ne 3.
> Des is so ein scheiß Lehrer, und des sag ich net so, der is wirklich einer der dümsmten die es gibt.
> Der braucht am Anfang der Stunde erstmal 15 min bis er (wie jede Stunde) den PC hochfährt und uns irgendwas bescheurtes und sinnloses zeigt. Der gehört entlassen -.-.
> 432325243554335/5 für unfähige Lehrer und solche scheiß dumm bewerteten Arbeiten.


/sign
Eine Lehrerin bei uns ist auch manchmal ein bisschen unfähig. Heute hat sie eine aus der Klasse versetzt, weil sie die Hand hochgehalten hatte. Da habe ich mich wirklich gefragt...



> Hoffmann-.-


Genau so heisst die Lehrerin.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dwarf303 (13. Januar 2010)

DER schrieb:


> 5/5 vollidioten im bus die hip hop mit dem handy hören
> 5/5 kleine spacken die aufmucken weil man sie angekuckt hat ooohoooh sry das ich in deine richtung gekuckt hab




/SIGN 
5/5 benz/bmw fahrer ohne blinker
taxen die fahren wie  *******


----------



## Petanos (13. Januar 2010)

dwarf303 schrieb:


> taxen die fahren wie  *******



Dazu muss ich sagen: Ist euch schonmal aufgefallen, dass Taxifahrer immer sagen, man solle sich anschnallen, aber sie selber schnallen sich überhaupt nicht an Oo 5/5


----------



## Breakyou (13. Januar 2010)

Arrgh.. Das mein Bruder und mein Vater Dart spielen in dem gleichen Zimmer indem ich grad zock..ein elek. Dartbrett -___- 4/5


----------



## Thoor (13. Januar 2010)

Das einzige was mich in der Phsyik interessiert hat und wo ich auch spitze war (ich hab während 4 Jahren bei dem Thema meine einzig genügende Note geschafft 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) war der Motor, 2 Takter, Wankel Motor, Otto Mottor 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich weiss heute noch wie man nen moped frisiert auf 110km/h 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



von daher dont worry gibt wichtigeres, z.B. Sexualkunde! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (13. Januar 2010)

Leute, die in falsche Threads schreiben^^. 5/5


----------



## Thoor (13. Januar 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Leute, die in falsche Threads schreiben^^. 5/5





> Scheiß _Physik_arbeit -.-



Leute die einfach Dinge behaupten 4/5 ._.


----------



## Selor Kiith (15. Januar 2010)

Autofahrer die (behindernd) falsch parken und sich dann auch noch lautstark ob des Tickets beschweren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

/5


----------



## Dabow (15. Januar 2010)

Ebenfalls Autofahren. Wenn ich solche elenden Schleicher vor mir habe, die nicht von der Stelle kommen. Ja, ich habe auch schon in Ortschaften überholt ... weil ich sonst durchdrehen würde!

Okay! Das Wetter ist nicht das Beste und es ist klatt. Aber Leute .. man muss in der Ortschaft nicht 20 km/h fahren. grml


----------



## LordofDemons (15. Januar 2010)

Dabow schrieb:


> Ebenfalls Autofahren. Wenn ich solche elenden Schleicher vor mir habe, die nicht von der Stelle kommen. Ja, ich habe auch schon in Ortschaften überholt ... weil ich sonst durchdrehen würde!
> 
> Okay! Das Wetter ist nicht das Beste und es ist klatt. Aber Leute .. man muss in der Ortschaft nicht 20 km/h fahren. grml



Jo da muss ich dich vollkommen recht geben das ist echt übelst nervig ./


----------



## Breakyou (15. Januar 2010)

dass ich einen Magendarmvirus hab :/ 5/5


----------



## DER Lachmann (15. Januar 2010)

Breakyou schrieb:


> dass ich einen Magendarmvirus hab :/ 5/5



gute besserung <:


----------



## LordofDemons (15. Januar 2010)

Breakyou schrieb:


> dass ich einen Magendarmvirus hab :/ 5/5


das ist natürlich scheiße :/ mwhahaha


----------



## Falathrim (15. Januar 2010)

Breakyou schrieb:


> dass ich einen Magendarmvirus hab :/ 5/5


Dass du nicht bei mir ins Bad kotzt -5/5 *g*


----------



## Sampler1 (15. Januar 2010)

Leute, die glauben dass sie alles wissen, aber von NIX ne Ahnung haben 5/5

Tests / Arbeiten 3/5

Meine kleine Schwester 10/5...


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (15. Januar 2010)

Eltern, die denken ihr 2 jähriges Kind wäre besser und shclauer wie die anderen, weil es irgendetwas gemacht hat... 5/5
Mein momentaner Physiklehrer...5/5



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Dieser Smiley hier 1/5


----------



## mookuh (16. Januar 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> Dieser Smiley hier 1/5




warum regt dich denn dieser smiley auf?^^


----------



## Breakyou (16. Januar 2010)

Falathrim schrieb:


> Dass du nicht bei mir ins Bad kotzt -5/5 *g*



aber in dein Schulklo 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (16. Januar 2010)

mookuh schrieb:


> warum regt dich denn dieser smiley auf?^^



Leute die alles hinterfragen 5/5.


----------



## Skatero (16. Januar 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Leute die alles hinterfragen 5/5.


Wie meinst du das denn?


----------



## 0/8/15 Casual (16. Januar 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Leute die alles hinterfragen 5/5.



Leute, die die Entwicklung der Menschheit hemmen, indem sie nicht auf Fragen antworten oder diese provokativ finden 6/5
(Auch wenn dein Post nur sarkastisch gemeint wäre)


----------



## Petanos (16. Januar 2010)

Wenn ich es eilig habe (in der Stadt zum Beispiel) und etwas schneller laufe; dann muss imer irgendjemand sich vor mich zwengen und langsam laufen ... dann muss ich automatisch auch langsamer laufen, weil ich demjenigen sonst hinten reinlaufe. -.- 7/5

Orte an denen viele Menschen auf einmal sind (MC Donald o.Ä.) 3/5


----------



## dragon1 (16. Januar 2010)

2 Std neue schuhe suchen gehen, keine gescheiten in 10 Geschaeften finden, und depri nach hause kommen, weil 100 Euro zu viel waren -.-+


----------



## DER Lachmann (16. Januar 2010)

das meine freundin in sachsen anhalt wohnt und ich ihn nrw -.-
1000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000/10


----------



## Petanos (16. Januar 2010)

DER schrieb:


> das meine freundin in sachsen anhalt wohnt und ich ihn nrw -.-
> 1000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000/10



Dann geh sie doch im Urlaub/Ferien beuschen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Gibt doch Züge


----------



## DER Lachmann (16. Januar 2010)

Petanos schrieb:


> Dann geh sie doch im Urlaub/Ferien beuschen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



sie kommt auch im februar mal vorbei ... rawr ;D
aber sonst würde es ja nur am wochenende gehen und ich bin halt pleite :<


----------



## Bloodletting (16. Januar 2010)

Fernbeziehungen 5/5


----------



## DER Lachmann (16. Januar 2010)

Bloodletting schrieb:


> Fernbeziehungen 5/5



anders geht es nunmal nicht ...
außer jeder gibt mir n euro und ich hol sie damit her


----------



## dragon1 (16. Januar 2010)

DER schrieb:


> außer jeder gibt mir n euro und ich hol sie damit her



ich wusste doch du musst sie bezahlen... 

SRY musste jetzt sein, war natuerlich nicht ernst gemeint, tut mir leid^^ nicht hauen...


----------



## DER Lachmann (16. Januar 2010)

<_<
grmml...


dragon1 2/5



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (16. Januar 2010)

DER schrieb:


> dragon1 6/5


fix`d


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (16. Januar 2010)

dragon1 schrieb:


> 2 Std neue schuhe suchen gehen, keine gescheiten in 10 Geschaeften finden, und depri nach hause kommen, weil 100 Euro zu viel waren -.-+



Tja, 30 min gesucht und die perfekten Schuhe gefunden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## DER Lachmann (16. Januar 2010)

nicht übertreiben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


gibt schlimmeres als dich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (16. Januar 2010)

DER schrieb:


> nicht übertreiben
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



also ich rege mich taeglich 10000 mal ueber mich selbst auf^^


----------



## DER Lachmann (16. Januar 2010)

dragon1 schrieb:


> also ich rege mich taeglich 10000 mal ueber mich selbst auf^^



tun wir doch alle mal ^^


----------



## Falathrim (16. Januar 2010)

dragon1 schrieb:


> 2 Std neue schuhe suchen gehen, keine gescheiten in 10 Geschaeften finden, und depri nach hause kommen, weil 100 Euro zu viel waren -.-+



Adidas Samba
Mehr braucht Mensch nicht.

Ahjo..
Dummes, fettes, hässliches Mädchen das meint ich würd sie mögen und nicht nur weil meine Kumpels sie mögen mit ihr rumhängen 5/5

Samstagabends müde sein 5/5 *g*


----------



## mookuh (16. Januar 2010)

Falathrim schrieb:


> Samstagabends müde sein 5/5 *g*



Geh Freitag Abend früher ins Bett 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



5/5 ein gewisses englishes Buch


----------



## löööy (16. Januar 2010)

5/5 leute diie sich mega cool fühlen wenn sie mit ihren misgestalten gesichtern und ihren billig caps rumlaufen und einen auf mega cool machen
5/5 arrogante leute die nix anderes zu tun haben als jeden zu beleidigen
4/5 leute die im bus auf volle lautstärke ihre dumme spastenmusik höören ohne kopfhörer


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (16. Januar 2010)

Scooter und David Guetta zuviel/5
Scooter klaut einfach nur Sachen von anderen Songs und macht seine Kindergarten Rhimes dazu :/.
Passende Amazon Bewertung zu Udner the Radar over the top:
Mal wieder ein großer Scooter Album-Titel hinter dem in Wahrheit nicht viel steckt, denn Scooters musikalische Eigenleistung ist weit Under The Top. Das Endergebnis sind wieder mal nur billig geklaute, aneinandergereihte Beats (diesmal vorzugsweise frische Hardstyle Melodien) gepaart mit kindischem Schlumpfengesang-Refrain in fast jedem Lied. Die oberpeinlichsten Nummern sind zweifelsfrei Stuck on Replay und See Your Smile. 
Selbst jeder Hobbymusiker würde sich in Grund und Boden schämen solche Titel nochmal im gleichen Stil zu covern nach Mark Oh - Stuck On You und Starsplash - Rainbow in the Sky. 

Die einzigen Nummern die das Kindergartentechno Niveau klangtechnisch übersteigen sind Second Skin und Metropolis. Scooter sind zweifelsfrei Over The Top, aber leider nur im Kollegen beklauen! 

Vorläufige Klau bzw. Coverliste: 

State Of Mind = Technoboy - Next Dimensional World, Within Temptation - PALE 
Ti Sento = Matia Bazar - Ti Sento / Technoboy - Ti Sento, Crypsis & Kold Konexion - Sonic Sabotage, Snap - Rhytm Is A Dancer 
Where The Beats = Technoboy - Ti Sento / Technoboy - 4 Days, The Prophet Feat. Wildstylez - Cold Rockking 
See Your Smile = DJ Paul Elstak - Rainbow in the Sky 
Clic Clac = Technoboy - Put Some Grace, Tuneboy - Re Generate It, Pinocchio - Birichinata (Pinocchio Filmmusik von Fiorenzo Capri) 
Stuck on Replay = Lionel Richie - Stuck On You, DJ Phyl Ty - A Kay A 
J'adore Hardcore = Planet Funk - Chase The Sun, The Pitcher - I Just Can't Stop, Activator - Lullaby, Tat & Zat -Proud To Be Loud, Mickie Krause - DÜP DÜP 
Bit A Bad Boy = Krezip - I Would Stay, (SMD - Just Like You) 
The Sound Above My Hair = Black - Wonderful Life, Tuneboy - Housensation, (Showtek - It's my House) 
Metropolis = Katana - In Silence (Ron van den Beuken Remix) 
Second Skin = The Chameleons - Second Skin 

Ein Statement von Technoboy zu den Scooter Hardstyle-Klauaktionen gibts auf seiner offiziellen Homepage unter Dear Scooter 

David Guetta klaut auch teilweise Sachen und prostituiert seine Musik für Geld. Keute, die sich mit House und so richtig beschäftigen und Ahnung haben hassen den.


----------



## Bloodletting (16. Januar 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> David Guetta klaut auch teilweise Sachen und prostituiert seine Musik für Geld. Keute, die sich mit House und so richtig beschäftigen und Ahnung haben hassen den.



Ich hasse den auch so ... bin ich jetzt Mitläufer? =(


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (16. Januar 2010)

Bloodletting schrieb:


> Ich hasse den auch so ... bin ich jetzt Mitläufer? =(



Dann bist du einfach nur normal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. Die Mitläufer hören David Guetta, weil er 2000 mal am Tag überall läuft. Und er kommt als erste Vorschlag auf Youtube, wenn man nur d eingibt... Auf Amazon mal Rezessionen von Kritikern lesen...


----------



## Selor Kiith (16. Januar 2010)

Das bei Sacred 2 der Inquisitor eine extrem geile Reitspinne, die Dryade einen gefährlich aussehenden Waran, der Tempelwächter ein extrem cooles Mobikulum, der Schattenkrieger einen Höllenhund und die Hochelfin einen Drachen als Spezielle Reittiere bekommen aber die verdammte Seraphim nur einen dummen Säbelzahntiger in sauhäßlichen Farben, der auch noch viel zu klein erscheint 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

/5


----------



## Shrukan (16. Januar 2010)

Mich regt auf dass ich momentan kein ordentliches MMO finde.
 Counterstrike-Source zocken ist auf Dauer auch nicht das Wahre.


----------



## Firun (17. Januar 2010)

eine Zahnfüllung am Wochenende verlieren 5/5  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (17. Januar 2010)

armer firun 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



das ich heute so nen streß hab wegen schule :< 5/5


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (17. Januar 2010)

DER schrieb:


> armer firun
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Das ich Deutsch Erörterung schreiben muss und für Mathearbeit komische Taschenrechner Befehle lernen muss... 5/5


----------



## Petanos (17. Januar 2010)

Dass es zu diesem Thread keinen Gegenthread gibt, in dem man sich über Sachen freuen kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 1/5


----------



## dragon1 (17. Januar 2010)

das sich manche lieber aufregen als nen thread zu erstellen xD 1/5


----------



## mookuh (17. Januar 2010)

5/5 den reading log den ich gerade schreibe


----------



## Manoroth (17. Januar 2010)

Albträume-.- 5/5


----------



## Manoroth (17. Januar 2010)

Lekraan schrieb:


> ogogogo
> 
> http://www.buffed.de...ten-traeume-oo/
> 
> ...




mal schaun... atm nimmt mich der traum noch zu sehr mit..


----------



## Breakyou (17. Januar 2010)

Lekraan schrieb:


> Das gesamte neue Designe .... das alte war viel besser! *mimimi*
> 12/5



Das neue Design..Viel zu unübersichtlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 5/5


----------



## Gerald z Rivii (18. Januar 2010)

Breakyou schrieb:


> Das neue Design..Viel zu unübersichtlich
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



fjeden, und dann noch das das buffed team die ganze zeit "sinnloes" freds im forum macht die eher informationen als diskusionsgrundlagen beherbergen wie wundere ganzen mods beims chließen immer sagen^^

und ja ich weiß mimimi gibt dafür nen xtrag fred aber da kann ich nicht rummimimin^^


----------



## DER Lachmann (18. Januar 2010)

das ich gleich weg muss 5/5


----------



## mookuh (18. Januar 2010)

5/5 das ich heut mittag noch schule hab


----------



## LordofDemons (18. Januar 2010)

mookuh wolltest du mich gestern im icq adden?


----------



## Potpotom (18. Januar 2010)

*Gespannt auf eine Antwort wart* ^^


----------



## Dabow (18. Januar 2010)

Mich regt auf, dass überall soviel Schnee liegt
Mich regt auf, dass ich mit hässlichen Winterreifen rumfahren muss
Mich regt auf, dass es draußen kalt ist
Mich regt auf, dass ich noch auf der Arbeit bin
Mich regt auf, dass ich die ganze Zeit "Mich regt auf, dass " schreibe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ist doch kacke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shaila (18. Januar 2010)

Wenn man jemanden vor sich hat, dem man am Liebsten mal so richtig die Meinung sagen würde, es aber nicht darf, weil dieser jemand ein Lehrer/Chef/Vorgesetzter ist. Sowas macht mich innerlich richtig fertig.


----------



## Bloodletting (18. Januar 2010)

Meneleus01 schrieb:


> Wenn man jemanden vor sich hat, dem man am Liebsten mal so richtig die Meinung sagen würde, es aber nicht darf, weil dieser jemand ein Lehrer/Chef/Vorgesetzter ist. Sowas macht mich innerlich richtig fertig.



Anonyme Nachricht mit http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8B_B6mkGH4A schicken.^^


----------



## Davatar (18. Januar 2010)

Nen wirklich sinnvollen Beitrag über Fehler und Tücken des neuen Forums zu schreiben (mit Screenshots und allem drum und dran), sich dann zu verklicken, auf "zurück" vom Browser zu klicken und dann festzustellen, dass alles Geschriebene weg ist: 5/5 



Meneleus01 schrieb:


> Wenn man jemanden vor sich hat, dem man am Liebsten mal so richtig die Meinung sagen würde, es aber nicht darf, weil dieser jemand ein Lehrer/Chef/Vorgesetzter ist. Sowas macht mich innerlich richtig fertig.


Wenns in der Schule ist: einfach abwarten, Schule geht irgendwann vorbei und am letzten Schultag kannst Du dem Lehrer dann sagen was Du von ihm hältst.
Bei der Arbeit hilft nur ein klärendes Gespräch, sich damit abfinden oder kündigen.


----------



## Snatchel (18. Januar 2010)

Die Ghetto-Gangster die einen total beleidigen und dann in der Dönerbude nen kleinen vegetarischen Döner bestellen. 5/5
Wenn man beim Arzt sitzt und dann nach 3 Stunden warten merkt das an der Tür ein Schild klebt: "Arzt XY hat heute Ferien" und dieser Arzt, dein Arzt ist. 3/5


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (18. Januar 2010)

Heute Erörterung in Deutsch. Thema: Anpassung ist notwendig, Anpassung ist gefährlich. Erläutere.
Sie hat in jedem Satz geschrieben "die Türken".
Sie hat geschrieben, dass die Türken sich Anpassen müssen, die Kopftücher absetzen damit die ganzen Probleme mit den Türken weggehen. Und wir lassen ihnen zu viele Freiheiten, da wir ihnen erlauben Moscheen zu bauen.
So ein verschobenes Weltbild kann ich nicht akzeptieren.
3299999992 mal mehr als alle anderen zuvor zusammen/gaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaanz nah an 0.


----------



## BlizzLord (18. Januar 2010)

5/5 Menschen die aus Spaß/Platzmangel/Langeweile/wasauchimmer andere Lebensarten ausrotten
5/5 Menschen die aus Spaß/Platzmangel/Langeweile/wasauchimmer ihre eigene Lebensart "ausrotten"(Okay nicht wirklich aber ihr wisst hoffentlich was ich meine^^)

Na merkt ihr was 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## 0/8/15 Casual (18. Januar 2010)

BlizzLord schrieb:


> 5/5 Menschen die aus Spaß/Platzmangel/Langeweile/wasauchimmer andere Lebensarten ausrotten
> 5/5 Menschen die aus Spaß/Platzmangel/Langeweile/wasauchimmer ihre eigene Lebensart "ausrotten"(Okay nicht wirklich aber ihr wisst hoffentlich was ich meine^^)
> 
> Na merkt ihr was
> ...



Der beim zweiten Beispiel sind Tiere nicht miteingenommen :<


----------



## Potpotom (20. Januar 2010)

Das man hier seit ein paar Tagen keinen einzigen Sonnenstrahl sehen konnte... alles grau, ständig Nebel und immer diese Nässe... wääääh. Das ist so ätzend!

5/5


----------



## dragon1 (20. Januar 2010)

EIN VERFLUCHTER ZWEIER IN CHEMIE *Schreiend im Kreis herumrenn* Ich bin der beste der beste der beste *heul* das gibts gar niocht *kopf -> tisch x 100* nur wegen einem scheiss plakat hab ich norendurchschnitt in Chemie auf 1.5 statt 1.4 *Flenn* 
over9thousand/5


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (20. Januar 2010)

mein notenschnitt dieses halbjahr 5/5
ich hab mich echt ein bisschen zu sehr zurückgelehnt


----------



## DER Lachmann (20. Januar 2010)

SWeeT_mushrOOms schrieb:


> mein notenschnitt dieses halbjahr 5/5
> ich hab mich echt ein bisschen zu sehr zurückgelehnt



qft!
das wird ein schönes zeugnis ... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (20. Januar 2010)

Videos auf Youtube bei denen am Ende mehrere Minute lang noch das Video abgspielt wird, aber das Lied ist schon lange vorbei. 3/5


----------



## Lekraan (21. Januar 2010)

dragon1 schrieb:


> EIN VERFLUCHTER ZWEIER IN CHEMIE *Schreiend im Kreis herumrenn* Ich bin der beste der beste der beste *heul* das gibts gar niocht *kopf -> tisch x 100* nur wegen einem scheiss plakat hab ich norendurchschnitt in Chemie auf 1.5 statt 1.4 *Flenn*
> over9thousand/5



Wenn sich jemand über einen 2er in der Schule aufregt. 4/5


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (21. Januar 2010)

Das ich am liebsten alle Nazis in Youtube sperren lassen würde, es aber nicht geht 5/5.
(kann mir vllt jmd. sagen, wie man solche Idioten, die rechtsextreme Kommentare machen an Youtube meldet?)


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (21. Januar 2010)

gar nicht
youtube geht das ziemlich am arsch vorbei würd ich sagen

aber dein post erinnert mich an was
drecksblagen die in cod2 das GER hinter ihrem namen Schwarz-Weiß-Rot machen 5/5
wär da nich die anonymität im internet würde das niemand machen
diese ganzen pseudo-coolen kleinkinder


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (21. Januar 2010)

SWeeT_mushrOOms schrieb:


> gar nicht
> youtube geht das ziemlich am arsch vorbei würd ich sagen
> 
> aber dein post erinnert mich an was
> drecksblagen die in cod2 das GER hinter ihrem namen Schwarz-Weiß-Rot machen 5/5



Youtube 5/5
Sagen so auf ner Hilfeseite, dass sie gegen Rechtsextreme Inhalte kämpfen. Und ich seh Tausende solcher Accounts, die sehr rechtsextrem sind. Da muss irgendwann mal was gemacht werden.


----------



## Ykon (21. Januar 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Youtube 5/5
> Sagen so auf ner Hilfeseite, dass sie gegen Rechtsextreme Inhalte kämpfen. Und ich seh Tausende solcher Accounts, die sehr rechtsextrem sind. Da muss irgendwann mal was gemacht werden.



Du musst schon zwischen einfach "Rechts" und "Rechtsextrem" unterscheiden.

Ich denke nicht, dass es dort wirklich rechtsextreme Inhalte gibt.

Wenn z.B. die NPD da für sich werbt wäre das nicht Rechtsextrem. Ich denke das fällt unter die Kategorie Meinungsfreiheit.

btt:

Mein großer Bruder 2/5
Belagert mein Zimmer und meine Konsole als wärens seine.


----------



## BlizzLord (22. Januar 2010)

SWeeT_mushrOOms schrieb:


> gar nicht
> youtube geht das ziemlich am arsch vorbei würd ich sagen
> 
> aber dein post erinnert mich an was
> ...



Ihr wisst anscheinend alle nicht was ein Nazi ist...

Daher: 

Leute die keine Ahnung haben was sie quatschen 10/5


----------



## LordofDemons (22. Januar 2010)

das auf yotuube ständig die meldung kommt "dieser inhalt ist für dein land nicht mehr zugänglich" 100000/10


----------



## Lekraan (22. Januar 2010)

Das ich gerade in der Schule bin 4/5 ^^


----------



## LordofDemons (22. Januar 2010)

DIe blanke dummheit mancher führungskräfte die wirklich scheiße bauen und wichtige Synergien in der Firma zerstören und dadurch der Geschäftsführung zu gefallen, drecks Karrierefic*er
OVER NINETHOUSAND/5


----------



## Selor Kiith (22. Januar 2010)

Das in der Evolution des Menschen, Hirn, Verstand und Intelligenz offensichtlich schon vor einiger Zeit abgeschafft wurde 5/5


----------



## 0/8/15 Casual (22. Januar 2010)

SWeeT_mushrOOms schrieb:


> diese ganzen pseudo-coolen kleinkinder



Leute die denken, dass Pseudo-coole-Kleinkinder auch nur die geringste Ahnung von Nazis haben 4/5.
Fame, der Film 4/5 und
Fame, der Film, das Remake 5/5.


----------



## Chrom123 (22. Januar 2010)

5/5 Dumme Leute die sich über Dinge aufregen über die sie keine Ahnung haben


----------



## 0/8/15 Casual (22. Januar 2010)

Chrom123 schrieb:


> 5/5 Dumme Leute die sich über Dinge aufregen über die sie keine Ahnung haben



Ach ja wenn es kluge Leute wären, die sich über Dinge aufregen, über die sie keine Ahnung haben, würde es dich nicht aufregen ?

BTT: Leute, die diesen Thread nur benutzen, um andere indirekt zu flamen 1/5.



Edhit hofft, dass es schon vielen Leuten aufgefallen ist, dass dies ein Thread ist wo man die Sachen aufschreiben muss, die einen am meisten Aufregen, weswegen die Skala 1-5 unglaublich nutzlos ist, da sowieso alles eigentlich eine 5 sein sollte.

Grüsse 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (22. Januar 2010)

FDP 1000000/1
Nanana, wir sind in der Regierung in die SPD nicht!
Nänänä.
Schieben wir mal ne Geld an die vertrauenswürdigen Spitze. Die werden schon die mittelständigen Unternehmen verbessern.
Alter, diese Idiotenpartei, die nur so populäre Entscheidungen macht um an Stimmen zu kommen.


----------



## Deanne (22. Januar 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> FDP 1000000/1
> Nanana, wir sind in der Regierung in die SPD nicht!
> Nänänä.
> Schieben wir mal ne Geld an die vertrauenswürdigen Spitze. Die werden schon die mittelständigen Unternehmen verbessern.
> Alter, diese Idiotenpartei, die nur so populäre Entscheidungen macht um an Stimmen zu kommen.



Das gibt gleich Ärger mit der FDP-Fraktion hier. Zu der ich glücklicherweise aber nicht gehöre.

5/5: Dass ich heute mal wieder verpennt hab, obwohl ich zum Friseur muss und noch Klamotten umtauschen wollte, bevor ich heute Abend weggehe. STRESS!


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (22. Januar 2010)

BlizzLord schrieb:


> Ihr wisst anscheinend alle nicht was ein Nazi ist...
> 
> Daher:
> 
> Leute die keine Ahnung haben was sie quatschen 10/5



darum ging es mir ja du schwachkopf
leute die erst schreiben ud dann nachdenken 10/5


----------



## Katzensprung (22. Januar 2010)

5/5 -> Leute, die Stress suchen vor'm Club. Wenn ich Stress möchte, dann gehe ich doch nicht dahin, wo Leute zum Tanzen hingehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


4/5 -> Leute, die sich keine Kopfhörer leisten können, und meinen deshalb im Bus ihre Musik laut anmachen zu müssen.
3/5 -> Leute, die Vorurteile mehr schätzen als die Wahrheit.
2/5 -> Leute, die mehr Zeit in ihrem virtuellen Leben verbringen, als in unserer echten Welt.
1/5 -> Meine Freundinn, wenn sie versucht einen auf Ernst zu machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (22. Januar 2010)

Sacred 2, Quest: Tödlicher Kristall... was sich die Entwickler bei dem Boss gedacht haben will ich ehrlich gesagt nicht wissen... aber entweder waren sie auf einem SM Trip oder kurz vorm Selbstmord... und nein, mein Bruder und ich haben es immernoch nicht geschafft nach 2 Stunden draufprügelns, vollheilens des Dings und weiter draufhauens usw. usf. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

/5


----------



## Raheema (22. Januar 2010)

Meneleus01 schrieb:


> Wenn man jemanden vor sich hat, dem man am Liebsten mal so richtig die Meinung sagen würde, es aber nicht darf, weil dieser jemand ein Lehrer/Chef/Vorgesetzter ist. Sowas macht mich innerlich richtig fertig.




Ich mach das trotzdem immer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




Das die leute für meine lan hier noch nicht da sind 4/5


----------



## Ykon (22. Januar 2010)

Morgen (Samstag) Schule. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 5/5

Ich könnts echt jeden Freitag schreiben. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## 0/8/15 Casual (22. Januar 2010)

Dass ich nie schlecht gelaunt bin, wenn einer dieser Möchtegerngangstergangs einen Typen anmachen -> 5/5.
Haben die so einen Detektor, im Sinne von "Hmm heute können wir keinen Aufmischen, der da ist schlecht gelaunt".
Ich hätte sicher schon soo viele von denen getötet, aber leider hab' ich immer so eine unheimlich gute Laune, dass mich nichts wütend machen könnte :<.


----------



## Ykon (22. Januar 2010)

0/8/15 schrieb:


> Ich hätte sicher schon soo viele von denen *getötet*, aber leider hab' ich immer so eine unheimlich gute Laune, dass mich nichts wütend machen könnte :<.



I lol'd. 
srsly.


----------



## Stancer (23. Januar 2010)

Ich ärgere mich momentan über den "Haiti-Wahn". Überall Spendengala und Spendenaufrufe, den Menschen geht es so schlecht, Promis spenden usw.
Ich streite nicht ab, das es den Menschen dort schlecht geht aber die Zustände die dort herrschen, sind mancherorts in Afrika oder Asien Alltag und da kümmert sich keiner drum. Aber egal welches Fernsehprogramm man anschaut sofort "Haiti, Haiti, Haiti...."
Die westliche Welt kann sich wieder rühmen wie viel sie doch auch für arme Länder tut und Afrika wird wieder brav ausgegrenzt oder besser gesagt totgeschwiegen. Aber Haiti wird ja auch nicht von der Welt ausgebeutet...

Ich stelle mir die Frage ob es damit zusammen hängt, das Haiti eher ein westliches Urlaubsziel ist bzw. näher an der westlichen Welt dran ist....
Finde es jedenfalls erschreckend wie momentan auf die Tränendrüse gedrückt wird um an Spendengelder zu kommen.


----------



## Lekraan (23. Januar 2010)

Das ich bald aus meinem schönen, geliebten Bayern wegziehen muss .... 7/5


----------



## DER Lachmann (23. Januar 2010)

Lekraan schrieb:


> Das ich bald aus meinem schönen, geliebten Bayern wegziehen muss .... 7/5



sieh es positiv, du wohnst dann bei mir in der nähe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (23. Januar 2010)

DER schrieb:


> sieh es positiv, du wohnst dann bei mir in der nähe
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



*PRUST* *LAchflash* 
Das soll positiv sein xD? 
Lekraan, pass auf dass du nicht nachts durch dunkle gassen gehst, Lachmann kann ueberall sein... und lass dich moeglichst sicher begraben, wenn du stirbst. Man kann ja nie wissen.


----------



## DER Lachmann (23. Januar 2010)

dragon1 schrieb:


> *PRUST* *LAchflash*
> Das soll positiv sein xD?
> Lekraan, pass auf dass du nicht nachts durch dunkle gassen gehst, Lachmann kann ueberall sein... und lass dich moeglichst sicher begraben, wenn du stirbst. Man kann ja nie wissen.



ok... aber abgesehen davon hat er schon jemanden den er kennt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (23. Januar 2010)

DER schrieb:


> ok... aber abgesehen davon hat er schon jemanden den er kennt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



dann weiss er wenigstens, warum er tot ist und was mit seiner Leiche passiert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (23. Januar 2010)

dragon1 schrieb:


> dann weiss er wenigstens, warum er tot ist und was mit seiner Leiche passiert
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



ich glaub das interessiert ihn nicht mehr wenn er tot ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hanfgurke (23. Januar 2010)

3/5 dass meine Klamotten nach Zigarettenqualm stinken, obwohl ich Nichtraucher bin.
4/5 dass die Leute den Unterschied von schwierig und schwer nicht begreifen.
5/5 dass sie sich nicht belehren lassen .... it's a cruel world


----------



## Thoor (23. Januar 2010)

Lachmann frisst kleine Kinder o.O


----------



## DER Lachmann (23. Januar 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> Lachmann frisst kleine Kinder o.O



ich glaub lekraan ist älter als ich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lekraan (23. Januar 2010)

DER schrieb:


> sieh es positiv, du wohnst dann bei mir in der nähe
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




dragon1 schrieb:


> *PRUST* *LAchflash*
> Das soll positiv sein xD?
> Lekraan, pass auf dass du nicht nachts durch dunkle gassen gehst, Lachmann kann ueberall sein... und lass dich moeglichst sicher begraben, wenn du stirbst. Man kann ja nie wissen.



Hab schon ne indirekte Drohung bekommen >_<


DER schrieb:


> ich glaub das interessiert ihn nicht mehr wenn er tot ist
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ich kann mich dann sowieso nicht mehr währen






DER schrieb:


> ich glaub lekraan ist älter als ich
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



*Bauch rein, Brust raus* *Schnauf* *Nase hoch*


----------



## Caps-lock (23. Januar 2010)

Dat Michelle bei Wetten dass... ?. 5/5

Ich bin mit Wetten dass... ? aufgewachsen und kann mich sogar noch grob an Frank Elstner erinnern. Thomas Gottschalk war dann besser (Superansen Ole) aber momentan ist Wetten dass... ? doch unterträglich^^.
Michelle erklärt Thomas Gottschalk wie die Wetten funtkionieren.... Das wäre so als ob son Bäckerlehrling im ersten Lehrjahr dem Meister erklärt wie man Sachertorte backt.
Ansonsten kann sie noch lustig Sätze wiederholen, wie weiland der Computer der Enterprise.


----------



## Valthorian1011 (23. Januar 2010)

Leute die ihr 10 Zeilen Langes "Suchen noch xy für z" Makro alle 10 Sekunden in jeden Channel posten 7/5


----------



## 0/8/15 Casual (23. Januar 2010)

Ykon schrieb:


> I lol'd.
> srsly.



Absichtliche Übertreibung.


----------



## Ykon (23. Januar 2010)

0/8/15 schrieb:


> Absichtliche Übertreibung.



That's why I lol'd. :O

Ich sollte echt mehr Smileys machen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



btt:

Meine Deutsch Lehrerin 4/5


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (23. Januar 2010)

Ykon schrieb:


> Meine Deutsch Lehrerin 4/5



Mein Physik bzw. mein Erdkundelehrer. 5/5
Was heutzutage alles Lehrer wird :/.
RTL: Pseudoverschwörungen werden aufgedeckt... 5/5
Kommen immer so auf Ergebnisse alá 6 von 5 Fernsehmechaniker haben keine Ahnung.


----------



## Ykon (23. Januar 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Mein Physik bzw. mein Erdkundelehrer. 5/5
> Was heutzutage alles Lehrer wird :/.



Wem sagst du das... Ich glaub ich kanns auch werden. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Das MTV Special, das gerade läuft - 100000000000000/5

Spenden für nen guten Zweck - okay.
Aber das alles nur um selbst mehr Publicity zu haben und Kohle zu scheffeln, die von den Spenden, aufgrund der "Verwaltungskosten", kommen? Lächerlich.
Alles total unnötig melodramatisch und wieder mal nur ein Hype, der in spätestens 1-2 Wochen von den Medien ausgesogen wurde.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (23. Januar 2010)

Ykon schrieb:


> Spenden für nen guten Zweck - okay.
> Aber das alles nur um selbst mehr Publicity zu haben und Kohle zu scheffeln, die von den Spenden, aufgrund der "Verwaltungskosten", kommen? Lächerlich.
> Alles total unnötig melodramatisch und wieder mal nur ein Hype, der in spätestens 1-2 Wochen von den Medien ausgesogen wurde.



Die ganze Zeit nix machen, nur wenn so was passiert dann auf scheinheilig tun und für Propaganda mal 1 oder 2 Wochen "sozial" sein.


----------



## Metalhead1337 (23. Januar 2010)

hilfssherrife


----------



## Lekraan (23. Januar 2010)

Metalhead1337 schrieb:


> hilfssherrife



Du 3/5


----------



## LordofDemons (24. Januar 2010)

Lekraan schrieb:


> Du 1337/5



fixd


----------



## Thoor (24. Januar 2010)

Lekraan schrieb:


> Du 3/5



Dein Avatar 5/5 o.O


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (24. Januar 2010)

Dass Youtube nichts gegen rechtsextreme Kanäle unternimmt.
Unendlich/5


----------



## Lekraan (24. Januar 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> Dein Avatar 5/5 o.O



FU!!!
Das bin ich -.-


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (24. Januar 2010)

Lekraan schrieb:


> FU!!!
> Das bin ich -.-


Butters durch lekraan ersetzen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=MK5Inyib92E

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Thoor (24. Januar 2010)

Lekraan schrieb:


> FU!!!
> Das bin ich -.-



Was für ne, sorry, beschissene Mütze hast du da denn auf o.O da krieg ich echt Aggressionen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lekraan (24. Januar 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Butters durch lekraan ersetzen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Butters hat die selbe Stimme wie Lysop von One Piece fällt mir grad auf ^^
Bestimmt selber Synchronsprecher


----------



## Lekraan (24. Januar 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> Was für ne, sorry, beschissene Mütze hast du da denn auf o.O da krieg ich echt Aggressionen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ja, die sieht da vllt scheiße aus ... aber die is ganz cool eig^^
Is so ne Mütze die hinten weghängt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (24. Januar 2010)

Oder du hast nur die Betriebsanleitung nicht gelesen und trägst sie falsch...

Das alle mich annerven müssen obwohl ich einfach nur ruhe will 5/5


----------



## Petersburg (24. Januar 2010)

Dieser Fred solange er exestiert -> http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php/topic/139626-eyy-voll-krass-altah/ 112391239090438/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thoor (24. Januar 2010)

WTF Wie ich solche Mützen hasse 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 / 5 -.-


----------



## Shaila (24. Januar 2010)

Die Gedanken am Montag, die ich im Moment habe.


----------



## Alphawolf1337 (24. Januar 2010)

Leute, die meinen, sie hätten Ahnung von Musik, aber keine haben: 10/10

Leute, die meinen, sie hätten vom Christentum Ahnung, aber es nicht haben: 10/10

Leute, die meinen, von irgendetwas Ahnung zu haben, aber es nicht haben: 10/10

Leute, die schlechte Musik hören und sagen, wie toll diese sei: 10/10


----------



## Ykon (24. Januar 2010)

Alphawolf1337 schrieb:


> [...]



Dass es leider so lange dauert, bis auf reports geantwortet wird. 5/5


----------



## Silenzz (24. Januar 2010)

Das ich Freitag zum Polizeipräsidium muss..... 10000000000000000000000000000000000000/5


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (24. Januar 2010)

Silenzz schrieb:


> Das ich Freitag zum Polizeipräsidium muss..... 10000000000000000000000000000000000000/5



was haste verbrochen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ?


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (24. Januar 2010)

Alphawolf1337 schrieb:


> Leute, die meinen, sie hätten Ahnung von Musik, aber keine haben: 10/10
> 
> Leute, die meinen, sie hätten vom Christentum Ahnung, aber es nicht haben: 10/10
> 
> ...



Ich kann dir zustimmen :O.
Mal im ernst.
Zwar nicht aufs Forum bezogen, aber im echten Leben kommt es sehr gut hin :O.


----------



## Caps-lock (24. Januar 2010)

Nachdem ich meinen Rechner jetzt ein Jahr habe, hab ich den Leiseknopf gefunden :wand:
Bei der Six Engine mal auf Auto gestellt und BUMM meinen Rechner hört man nicht mehr.


----------



## BlizzLord (25. Januar 2010)

> Leute, die schlechte Musik hören und sagen, wie toll diese sei: 10/10



Leute die meinen sie dürfen über den Geschmack anderer stehen 10/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (25. Januar 2010)

_Intolerante Menschen 

Over 9000!!!_


----------



## Lilynight (25. Januar 2010)

*Eingebildete, Engstirnige, Arrogante, Aufplusternde Wesen aller Art die meinen sie würden beim *Toilettenbesuch* Eu de Cologne aus sich fliessen lassen...dabei wissen sie nicht weiter als die Nase es zu lässt.


*lächelt*...Wünsche noch eine wundervolle Nacht.*


----------



## LordofDemons (25. Januar 2010)

Das ich kopfweh hab, mir schwindlig ist und schlecht ist mir auch noch und das in der arbeit 5/5


----------



## Davatar (25. Januar 2010)

Dass sowohl beim "Was regt euch SO RICHTIG auf?"-, als auch beim "Worüber freut Ihr Euch SO RICHTIG"-Thread Skalen von 1-5 sind, die mir einfach zu ungenau sind. 1-10 wär mir lieber 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   ..... : 1/5 

Waaahhh.... Excel: 4/5 - Tendenz steigend! 

Wenn man um 8 Uhr im Büro erscheint, um sich auf ein Meeting vorzubereiten, das um 9 Uhr stattfindet, der Chef erst um 9:15 Uhr erscheint und ein Mitarbeiter meint "Ich brauch noch 2-3 Minuten" und das Meeting um 10 Uhr immernoch nicht begonnen hat: 5/5

Wenn man um 8 Uhr im Büro erscheint, um sich auf ein Meeting vorzubereiten, das um 9 Uhr stattfindet, der Chef erst um 9:15 Uhr erscheint und ein Mitarbeiter meint "Ich brauch noch 2-3 Minuten" und das Meeting um 10 Uhr immernoch nicht begonnen hat und das alles an nem Montag Morgen: 555/5


----------



## Bloodletting (25. Januar 2010)

Dass ich heut 2 Stunden quer durch Berlin fahren darf, um für 15 Minuten in einem Raum zu sitzen und mir anhören darf, dass das kack Arbeitsamt mir immernoch nichts beschaffen will, weil die an meinem psychischen Befinden zweifeln. 5/5


----------



## LordofDemons (25. Januar 2010)

Bloodletting schrieb:


> Dass ich heut 2 Stunden quer durch Berlin fahren darf, um für 15 Minuten in einem Raum zu sitzen und mir anhören darf, dass das kack Arbeitsamt mir immernoch nichts beschaffen will, weil die an meinem psychischen Befinden zweifeln. 5/5




selber schuld was musst du auch 20 leute in der berliner ubahn abstechen, ihnen zahnstocher in den rücken stechen und behaupten es wären igel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

edit: ich weiß blöder witz, viel erfolg weiterhin und glück auf blood *daumen drücK*


----------



## Bloodletting (25. Januar 2010)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> selber schuld was musst du auch 20 leute in der berliner ubahn abstechen, ihnen zahnstocher in den rücken stechen und behaupten es wären igel
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Sie wollten es so! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (25. Januar 2010)

Das es heute mittag bei uns in der kantine nur erbsensuppe, Currywurst mit WEdges, kartoffeln mit quark oder Capelleti mit Bärlauch und Hähnchenbrust und ich das alles ganz grausam und ungenießbar finde :< 3/5 

jetzt muss ich hungern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Davatar (25. Januar 2010)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> Das es heute mittag bei uns in der kantine nur erbsensuppe, Currywurst mit WEdges, kartoffeln mit quark oder Capelleti mit Bärlauch und Hähnchenbrust und ich das alles ganz grausam und ungenießbar finde :< 3/5
> 
> jetzt muss ich hungern
> 
> ...


Erbensuppe naja...aber Currywurst mit Wedges = supi, Kartoffeln mit Quark = ganz nett, Hähnchenbrust = top 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (25. Januar 2010)

also ich hatte die cappeletti mit füllung (ka was das war aber ohne die füllung haben die dinger wirklich gut geschmeckt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )

das ihc erst in 2,5 std feierabend hab 1/5


----------



## Thoor (25. Januar 2010)

Alphawolf1337 schrieb:


> Bla Bla Bla



Der drölfmillionste Account von Taktloss... Sagmal nix zu tun im Leben oder was? Gibts hier nicht sowas wie IP Ban -.-


----------



## LordofDemons (25. Januar 2010)

router aus, router ein, neue ip so viel zum IP ban :/


----------



## Thoor (25. Januar 2010)

Buffed aka Machtlos 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sascha_BO (25. Januar 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> Der drölfmillionste Account von Taktloss... Sagmal nix zu tun im Leben oder was? Gibts hier nicht sowas wie IP Ban -.-


Und er wird schon sehr bald den drölfmillionenundersten Account haben, der Hirnlosse Übertakter. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Solang man immer wieder auf ihn eingeht macht er weiter, er kriegt ja was er offensichtlich zu erreichen versucht.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (25. Januar 2010)

Wir sperren einfach die Accounterstellung. Ich mein, wir haben hier schon mehr als genug Taktlosse.


----------



## Silenzz (25. Januar 2010)

SWeeT_mushrOOms schrieb:


> was haste verbrochen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ich wurde zu unrecht angezeigt aufgrund von Bedrohung angezeigt....-.-* Und das allerbe**ndertste ist, das laut dem StgB Bedrohung als etwas ganz anderes definiert wird, als das was ich getan habe oO Und die Person die mich bedroht hat, hat mich angezeigt -.-*


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (25. Januar 2010)

Silenzz schrieb:


> Ich wurde zu unrecht angezeigt aufgrund von Bedrohung angezeigt....-.-* Und das allerbe**ndertste ist, das laut dem StgB Bedrohung als etwas ganz anderes definiert wird, als das was ich getan habe oO Und die Person die mich bedroht hat, hat mich angezeigt -.-*



Die Polizei und das Rechtssystem. 5/5
Wer verrät uns nie, die Anarchie^^.
(musste hier mal den Anarchen raushängen lassen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## Lekraan (25. Januar 2010)

Das ich mal wieder Schulden habe ... 6/5


----------



## Davatar (25. Januar 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Die Polizei und das Rechtssystem. 5/5
> Wer verrät uns nie, die Anarchie^^.


Leute die nicht realisieren, dass es ohne Polizei noch viel weniger funktionieren würde, als es überhaupt tut: 5/5
Leute, die sich ernsthaft einbilden, Anarchie könnte funktionieren: 5/5

Telefon-Warteschleifen bei denen man sich volle 3 Lieder anhören muss bis man dran kommt: 5/5
Institute, die mich 4 Tage warten lassen, bei denen ich mich melden muss, dann erst mal ne ewige Telefon-Warteschleife dran ist und die mich zuletzt noch weitere 3 Tage warten lassen, um mir ne vernünftige Auskunft gewähren zu dürfen: 5/5
Dass seit Dienstag letzte Woche irgendwie alles schief läuft, das schief laufen kann: 4/5 ...ja Ihr lest richtig, nicht 5/5, denn was mir zu meiner derzeitigen Pechsträne noch fehlt ist ne Krankheit oder ein Unfall, aber der folgt bestimmt noch.
Dass ich mich tatsächlich derzeit SO RICHTIG RICHTIG RICHTIG aufrege, obwohl es idR recht viel braucht, bis ich mich WIRKLICH aufrege: 5/5
Dass trotz Winter elendes Herbstwetter ist: 4/5
Dass mir nichts mehr einfällt, was ich hier noch hinschreiben könnte: 1/5 

Edit: Dass GMX ausgerechnet dann offline sein muss, wenn man ne wichtige E-Mail abrufen müsste und den Kram, den man wissen will zu Hause vergessen hat: 5/5


----------



## Thoor (25. Januar 2010)

Was ist eig dieses BAZN 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (25. Januar 2010)

Davatar schrieb:


> Leute die nicht realisieren, dass es ohne Polizei noch viel weniger funktionieren würde, als es überhaupt tut: 5/5
> Leute, die sich ernsthaft einbilden, Anarchie könnte funktionieren: 5/5



Da diskutier ich nicht weiter drüber^^.
Dass man jetzt sogar Versicherungsvorteile bekommt, wenn man die FDP wählt! 5/5
Dass irgendwelche dummen Leute nur FDP wählen wegen so Sprüchen wir Mehr Netto vom Brutto und weniger steuern! 5/5
Leute die es nicht einsehen, dass weniger Steuern Deutschland schaden. 5/5
Irgendwelche Prominente, die wenn etwas schlimmes passiert mal ne Million spenden um dann so viel mehr zu verkaufen. 5/5
Prominente an sich: Dieser Begriff komtm stark autoritär rüber. Prominente sind einfach Personen, die einen Haufen Geld bekommen und dann auch noch arrogant sind. 5/5 (es gibt Ausnahmen!)
Personen, die manche Prominente anbeten. 5/5


----------



## Thoor (25. Januar 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Prominente an sich: Dieser Begriff komtm stark autoritär rüber. Prominente sind einfach Personen, die einen Haufen Geld bekommen und dann auch noch arrogant sind. 5/5 (es gibt Ausnahmen!)
> Personen, die manche Prominente anbeten. 5/5



Du weisst aber schon das alle Musikkünstler und Bands auch Promis sind und du sie anbetest....


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (25. Januar 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> Du weisst aber schon das alle Musikkünstler und Bands auch Promis sind und du sie anbetest....



Ich bete sie net an.
Ich finde sie gut.
Ich lobe ihre Werke.
Aber ich würde sie niemals als bessere Menschen ansehen.


----------



## EspCap (25. Januar 2010)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> router aus, router ein, neue ip so viel zum IP ban :/


IP-Range Ban ftw 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wär nur blöd wenns noch einen anderen erwischt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (25. Januar 2010)

Davatar schrieb:


> Leute, die sich ernsthaft einbilden, Anarchie könnte funktionieren: 5/5


In der Theorie ja, in der praxis nein^^



Thoor schrieb:


> Was ist eig dieses BAZN
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Buffed Anti Zombie Nerds, eine Spezialeinheit zur Bekaempfung von Zombies. Auch bekannt als Plan Z der Regierung, falls Plan A - Y nicht funktioniert.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (25. Januar 2010)

dragon1 schrieb:


> In der Theorie ja, in der praxis nein^^



Wenn jeder Mensch vernünftig wäre, dann wäre es die ultimative Staatsform.
Leider wird das nicht zu realisieren sein.
Dennoch, man darf nicht länger in die kapitalistische Richtung gehen sondern muss sozialer werden.
Am besten geht das, wenn man den Steuersatz für Vielverdiener hochsetzt. Aber die doofe FDP senkt natürlich mal die Steuern und macht alles kapitalisitscher. Am Schluss leben die Reichen in Saus und Braus, haben dann mehr Geld als jetzt auf dem Konto und die Ärmeren müssen unter der Steuersenkung leiden.
FDP in der Regierung 5/5.


----------



## LordofDemons (25. Januar 2010)

das ich grad noch nach der arbeit in die kirche musste 10/5


----------



## DER Lachmann (25. Januar 2010)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> das ich grad noch nach der arbeit in die kirche musste 10/5



ich fang immer an zu brennen wenn ich in kirchen gehen will 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (25. Januar 2010)

Leute, die in Facebook versuchen beliebt zu werden, indem sie unter dem größten scheiß Gefällt mir machen... 5/5
Einwortwitze, die einmal lustig waren (manchmal auch gar nicht) und von ein und derselben Person 10000 mal wiederholt werden und manche es dann immer noch lustig finden -.-. 5/5
Personen, die unter den Beiträgen einer Person, in die sie verschossen sind, Schleimereien schreibe und sinnlos Smileys rumspammen und jeden scheiß, die die Person macht saukomisch finden. Und das monatelang -.-. Sollens doch einfach mal sagen, anstatt sich auf Facebook monatelang zu blamieren... demnöchst werd ich des auch mal darunter schreiben. Mir egal, obs gemein ist.
5/5 für solche Leute, die sich dann auch noch aufregen, wenn man einmal drutner einen harmlosen Kommentar schreibt...


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (25. Januar 2010)

DER schrieb:


> ich fang immer an zu brennen wenn ich in kirchen gehen will
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Dumme Magier...
Musst ja nicht gleich auf den Pfarrer Fireball casten, nur weil er nem Priester ähnlich ist -.-.
Geschieht dir Recht, dass es nach hinten losgeht!


----------



## Thoor (25. Januar 2010)

DER schrieb:


> ich fang immer an zu brennen wenn ich in kirchen gehen will
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Zieh halt mal die umgedrehten Kreuze aus und wirf dein Opfermesser weg...


----------



## DER Lachmann (25. Januar 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Dumme Magier...
> Musst ja nicht gleich auf den Pfarrer Fireball casten, nur weil er nem Priester ähnlich ist -.-.
> Geschieht dir Recht, dass es nach hinten losgeht!




aber aber aber aber
:<

@ thoor
niemals!


----------



## Thoor (25. Januar 2010)

DER schrieb:


> aber aber aber aber
> :<
> 
> @ thoor
> niemals!



ICH BIN DEIN GOTT THOR VERBEUGE DICH VOR MIR!


----------



## Lekraan (25. Januar 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> ICH BIN DEIN GOTT* THOR *VERBEUGE DICH VOR MIR!



Selfownd.
Selffail.

Such dir eins von beiden aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (25. Januar 2010)

Lekraan schrieb:


> Selfownd.
> Selffail.
> 
> Such dir eins von beiden aus
> ...



ach ob thoor oder thor :O
beides super 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 xD


----------



## Thoor (25. Januar 2010)

Ich habe viele Namen, doch jeder davon flösst Angst und Schrecken ein!


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (25. Januar 2010)

Hört auf zu offtopicen, sonst reporte ich euch!
Wer hat jetzt die Macht?!


----------



## DER Lachmann (25. Januar 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Hört auf zu offtopicen, sonst reporte ich euch!
> Wer hat jetzt die Macht?!



das alko die macht hat 5/5 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ptolemeus (25. Januar 2010)

Mich regt so richtig die neu aufkommende Werbung vor Videos im internet auf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thoor (25. Januar 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Hört auf zu offtopicen, sonst reporte ich euch!
> Wer hat jetzt die Macht?!


Lächerlicher Wurm!

die allgemeine Situation 5/5 ...


----------



## Lekraan (25. Januar 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Hört auf zu offtopicen, sonst reporte ich euch!
> Wer hat jetzt die Macht?!



Ich sag ganz lieb mal Hallo bei dir und du drohst mir gleich so arg? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Hätte ich nicht von dir gedacht *zu Lachmann renn und sich an seiner Schulter auswein*









Das ich fast reported worde bin 1/5


----------



## Thoor (25. Januar 2010)

Diese Gottverdammte Mütze 4/5 o.O


----------



## Ykon (25. Januar 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> Diese Gottverdammte Mütze 4/5 o.O



Mützenhasser. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 5/5


----------



## Lekraan (25. Januar 2010)

JETZT mal den ganzen Spaß beiseite und schaut euch dieses Video an!!!
BITTE!
Das macht mich richtig Aggro .... XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX/5

http://www.peta.org/...Farms/index.asp

Diese beschissenen Tierquäler ... ich könnte sie töten!


----------



## Thoor (25. Januar 2010)

Lekraan schrieb:


> JETZT mal den ganzen Spaß beiseite und schaut euch dieses Video an!!!
> BITTE!
> Das macht mich richtig Aggro .... XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX/5
> 
> ...



... NC ...


----------



## LordofDemons (25. Januar 2010)

Lekraan schrieb:


> JETZT mal den ganzen Spaß beiseite und schaut euch dieses Video an!!!
> BITTE!
> Das macht mich richtig Aggro .... XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX/5
> 
> ...



glaubst du auf ner hühnerfarm gehts anders zu?

billiges fleisch wollen aber sich über sowas beschweren -.-


----------



## Lekraan (25. Januar 2010)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> glaubst du auf ner hühnerfarm gehts anders zu?
> 
> billiges fleisch wollen aber sich über sowas beschweren -.-



Weißt du, du Schlaumeier, wenn man Tiere schlachtet, dann macht man das ganz schnell und schmerzlos. Aber wenn man so etwas sieht, wie Tiere leiden müssen ... 
Diese MEnschen ziehen den Tieren die Haut ab ... und die Tiere leben noch!
Sie knallen die Tiere mit voller Wucht auf den Boden ... 

Ich glaub auf jden Fall, dass es auf einer Hühnerfarm anders zu geht.


----------



## Thoor (25. Januar 2010)

Tja kleiner, das ist die Welt, aber hey, die Menschen sind doch intelligente und gebildete Wesen mit einer ganz tollen Kultur...

Diese Welt ist doch echt so fail o.O


----------



## Lekraan (25. Januar 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> Diese Welt ist doch echt so fail o.O



Kannst laut sagen


----------



## Thoor (25. Januar 2010)

Khorhiil schrieb:


> kleiner?.. nur weil du der geilste gott ever bist brauchst mich nich kleiner nennen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


hab eig nicht dich gemeint.... 

hey wir heulen los wenn in haiti menschen sterben und häuser zerstört sind, wir heulen los nach nem erdbeben und whatever, wenn was mit tieren oder sonstigen Lebensformen ist interessierts 90% der menschen nicht...


----------



## Thoor (25. Januar 2010)

Khorhiil schrieb:


> ja das ist wirklich so und ich finds ziemlich armselig.. traurig oO



Es ist schlicht und einfach nur Heuchelei nicht mehr und nicht weniger...


----------



## Kronas (25. Januar 2010)

LULWUT 4CHAN IS DOWN 1337/10!!!!1


----------



## Lekraan (25. Januar 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> hab eig nicht dich gemeint....



Ich bin bestimmt größer wie du! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Falathrim (25. Januar 2010)

Ihr wollt gerade echt das Unglück von Millionen MENSCHEN mit ein paar ekligen Schlachtfarmen, die in PETA-Filmen gezeigt werden vergleichen?
Sorry aber hackts? In Haiti sind hunderttausende von Menschen gestorben. Menschen wie ihr und ich, mit Gefühlen, Erinnerungen, Familien, Freunden, Hoffnungen. Und noch viel mehr Menschen wurde die Lebensgrundlage genommen. Sie verrecken elendig an Seuchen und Hunger und Durst, oder werden von Polizisten und UN-Truppen erschossen, weil die denken dass sie plündern. Das ganze Land ist so gut wie vernichtet. Und ihr kommt mir mit KÜHEN? Natürlich, es ist grausam, was denen teilweise angetan wird, aber das passiert erstens mal eher nicht in Europa sondern eben in den USA oder Mexico, zweitens ist das eher die Ausnahme denn die Regel und im Endeffekt müsst ihr bedenken: Natürlich man kann nicht BEWEISEN, dass Tiere kein bewusstes Denken haben, aber die Wahrscheinlichkeit eines freien Willens ist sehr gering...Tiere folgen Instinkten. Natürlich werden sie gequält, aber das kann man doch nicht mit einer humanitären Katastrophe vergleichen.

Menschen wie ihr 10/5


----------



## Thoor (25. Januar 2010)

Falathrim schrieb:


> Ihr wollt gerade echt das Unglück von Millionen MENSCHEN mit ein paar ekligen Schlachtfarmen, die in PETA-Filmen gezeigt werden vergleichen?
> Sorry aber hackts? In Haiti sind hunderttausende von Menschen gestorben. Menschen wie ihr und ich, mit Gefühlen, Erinnerungen, Familien, Freunden, Hoffnungen. Und noch viel mehr Menschen wurde die Lebensgrundlage genommen. Sie verrecken elendig an Seuchen und Hunger und Durst, oder werden von Polizisten und UN-Truppen erschossen, weil die denken dass sie plündern. Das ganze Land ist so gut wie vernichtet. Und ihr kommt mir mit KÜHEN? Natürlich, es ist grausam, was denen teilweise angetan wird, aber das passiert erstens mal eher nicht in Europa sondern eben in den USA oder Mexico, zweitens ist das eher die Ausnahme denn die Regel und im Endeffekt müsst ihr bedenken: Natürlich man kann nicht BEWEISEN, dass Tiere kein bewusstes Denken haben, aber die Wahrscheinlichkeit eines freien Willens ist sehr gering...Tiere folgen Instinkten. Natürlich werden sie gequält, aber das kann man doch nicht mit einer humanitären Katastrophe vergleichen.
> 
> Menschen wie ihr 10/5



Achja, die Polizei und die UNO laufen natürlich mit M16 Sturmgewehren rum und ballern sinnlos in die Menge und töten dabei massenhaft unschuldige... ach erzähl mir doch nix!

Ich sag ja nicht das des PETA zeuch da schlimmer ist, ich sag nicht das Haiti nicht schlimm ist, ich behaupte nicht man soll nicht helfen, ich hab nur gesagt es ist einfach nur geheuchelt wegen Haiti so n Drama zu machen (was verständlich, begründet und nachvollziehrbar ist) aber hingegen wegzuschauen und nix zu tun währen unschuldige Tiere die sich nichtmal WEHREN können aus purem Vergüngen abgeschlachtet werden....

Ich mein das die Menschen in Haiti auch nix für können ist klar, und die tun mir echt von ganzem Herzen leid, aber wenn dann andere Menschen aus SPASS und VERGÜGEN unschuldige und wehrlose Tiere abschlachten und folten, da frag ich mich echt wie toll die Menschheit ist...

Das "Menschen wie du 111111111/5" lass ich mal weg....


----------



## LordofDemons (25. Januar 2010)

leute BTT sonst gibtsn report :/

es reicht!


----------



## Thoor (25. Januar 2010)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> leute BTT sonst gibtsn report :/
> 
> es reicht!



Hilfsherifs 0/5 weils LOD IST!


----------



## LordofDemons (26. Januar 2010)

Der drecks Schnee (schlechte Straßenverhältnisse und so :/ ) 4/5


----------



## Potpotom (26. Januar 2010)

Das so Lappen mit ihren Sommerreifenkrücken den linken, mittleren und rechten Fahrstreifen blockieren damit auch die Leute mit vernünftigen Winterreifen auf ihrem Allradler nicht fahren können. - 1/5 

Das ich Sommerreifen hab. - 5/5




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## shadow24 (26. Januar 2010)

5/5 das getippel auf der verdammten Eisfläche sobald man das Haus verlässt damit man sich nicht gleich nach 1m auf die Fresse legt...Schnee ja,aber kein beschissenes Eis mehr.und die -16 Grad von heute morgen kann sich der Wettergott dahinstecken wo die Sonnen nicht hinkommt...
und 5/5 wenn man am Seitenrand parkt und immer erst ein Eishügel vorsichtig besteigen muss um von dort in sein Auto zu springen


----------



## sympathisant (26. Januar 2010)

dass ich micht nicht entscheiden kann.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



oder




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



oke. nur 1/5. trotzdem ärgerlich.


----------



## LordofDemons (26. Januar 2010)

also wenn du mich fragst... KAUF DEN STRAND!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sympathisant (26. Januar 2010)

LOL. so viel geld hab ich dann leider doch nicht. ist eben die frage. neue maschine und die nächsten jahre damit spass haben oder n geiler urlaub? ich bin echt hin- und hergerissen.


----------



## LordofDemons (26. Januar 2010)

ok wieviel motorrad bist du bisher gefahren?


----------



## Davatar (26. Januar 2010)

Bis 11 Uhr zu verschlafen o_O 2/5 ...aber wenigstens wars ne tolle Nacht.
Bis 11 Uhr zu verschlafen, obwohl man 2 Wecker gestellt hat: 3/5

Im Zug zu sitzen und irgendwen über den Valentinstag reden zu hören: 3/5
Dass es sowas wie den Valentinstag überhaupt gibt: 4/5


----------



## Selor Kiith (26. Januar 2010)

Das ich partout nicht weiß was ich machen soll, mir aber langweilig ist und ich gleichzeitig zu faul bin irgendwas zu machen und die ganze Zeit das Gefühl habe irgendwas wichtiges vergessen zu haben... 5/5


----------



## Davatar (26. Januar 2010)

Selor schrieb:


> Das ich partout nicht weiß was ich machen soll, mir aber langweilig ist und ich gleichzeitig zu faul bin irgendwas zu machen und die ganze Zeit das Gefühl habe irgendwas wichtiges vergessen zu haben... 5/5


Du hast vergessen, Deinen gesamten Besitz zu verkaufen, all Dein Geld an mich zu überweisen, ein Schweigegelübde ablegen und den Rest Deines Lebens in nem Kloster Deiner Wahl zu verbringen!

Dass das aktuelle Forendesign das Buffed-Foren-Surfen auf dem iPhone unerträglich macht, da man etwa 10x so viele Klicks braucht wie normal: 2/5
Dass man auf dem iPhone mit diesem elenden, mülligen Safari-Browser surfen muss: 2/5
Dass man auf dem iPhone weder IE noch FF installieren kann: 1/5
Alle drei zusammen: 5/5


----------



## Selor Kiith (26. Januar 2010)

Davatar schrieb:


> Du hast vergessen, Deinen gesamten Besitz zu verkaufen, all Dein Geld an mich zu überweisen, ein Schweigegelübde ablegen und den Rest Deines Lebens in nem Kloster Deiner Wahl zu verbringen!



Nein, das war es ganz sicher nicht... und in ein Kloster mag ich nicht... auch wenn ich mich zurzeit genug wie ein Mönch fühle O_o 4/5


----------



## Davatar (26. Januar 2010)

Selor schrieb:


> Nein, das war es ganz sicher nicht... und in ein Kloster mag ich nicht... auch wenn ich mich zurzeit genug wie ein Mönch fühle O_o 4/5


Ok, dann hast Du vergessen, mir in diesem Thread zu StarTrek Online zu antworten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## shadow24 (26. Januar 2010)

Selor schrieb:


> Nein, das war es ganz sicher nicht... und in ein Kloster mag ich nicht... auch wenn ich mich zurzeit genug wie ein Mönch fühle O_o 4/5




hehe,da sind sie wieder deine Mönche...nicht nur im Traum verfolgen die dich...


----------



## shadow24 (26. Januar 2010)

sympathisant schrieb:


> LOL. so viel geld hab ich dann leider doch nicht. ist eben die frage. neue maschine und die nächsten jahre damit spass haben oder n geiler urlaub? ich bin echt hin- und hergerissen.




boah,wenn ich das bild vom geilen strand sehe und dabei die stumpfe Eisfläche bestaun die sich drohend unten auf der Strasse aufbaut würde ich dir sofort dazu raten....aber das  Motorrad ist auch klasse und da hast du definitiv mehr von...aber wenn ich jetzt wieder aus dem Fenster schau...
naja,wir kriegen ja den Supersommer,denn eine alte Bauernregel sagt:ist der Winter weiss,wird der Sommer heiss...
damit heisst es ab Mai:hallo, Jahrhundertsommer!!!!
vergess den Strand und bewunder im Sommer die Palmen an der Ostsee von deiner Maschine aus...


----------



## LordofDemons (26. Januar 2010)

shadow will damit sagen...

nimm den urlaub^^


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (26. Januar 2010)

meine ex...mal wieder 5/5


----------



## shadow24 (26. Januar 2010)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> shadow will damit sagen...
> 
> nimm den urlaub^^




????welchen part der letzten drei Sätze hast du denn nicht verstanden


----------



## Sascha_BO (26. Januar 2010)

Davatar schrieb:


> Ok, dann hast Du vergessen, mir in diesem Thread zu StarTrek Online zu antworten
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Kurze Runde OT, sorry:  

Seit wann gibt es ein News-Unterforum? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


101 Themen und nur 4 Anworten... scheinbar bin ich wenigstens nicht der einzige an dem das wohl bisher vorbei gegangen ist. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



Zum Thema:
kurze Ausrutscher ins OT :  *0,5 / 5


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
*


----------



## Deanne (26. Januar 2010)

5/5: Dass die Straßen hier gefroren sind und ich deshalb heute mit der Bahn fahren muss.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (26. Januar 2010)

Die deutschen Charts.
Jede Woche kommt ein neues Lied auf Platz 1, dass sexistisch ist und einen drittklassiken Sound hat.
Dumme Charts, die eigentlich nur zum Komerz dienen 10000/5.


----------



## dragon1 (26. Januar 2010)

*Lachkrampf*...so viel gespieltes Freundlich sein tut mir nicht gut-.-+ 4/5


----------



## Fendrin (26. Januar 2010)

Wenn man 2-3h lernt und danach immernoch das Gefühl hat, man ist genau so schlau wie vorher 4/5

m.f.g.
Fen


----------



## DER Lachmann (26. Januar 2010)

Fendrin schrieb:


> Wenn man 2-3h lernt und danach immernoch das Gefühl hat, man ist genau so schlau wie vorher 4/5
> 
> m.f.g.
> Fen



qft


----------



## Skatero (26. Januar 2010)

DER schrieb:


> qft



Dass ich noch lernern sollte, aber überhaupt kein Bock haben. -.-4/5


----------



## Laz0rgun (26. Januar 2010)

3/5 das ich mich aufgrund eurer schockierenden Berichte nicht traue, 4chan anzugucken >.<


----------



## DER Lachmann (26. Januar 2010)

Laz0rgun schrieb:


> 3/5 das ich mich aufgrund eurer schockierenden Berichte nicht traue, 4chan anzugucken >.<



pussy! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




@ topic
im moment mal gar nichts 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 0/5


----------



## dragon1 (26. Januar 2010)

alles 5/5


----------



## Selor Kiith (26. Januar 2010)

Das ich immernoch nicht weiß was ich tun wollte... 5/5


----------



## Davatar (27. Januar 2010)

Sascha_BO schrieb:


> Kurze Runde OT, sorry:
> 
> Seit wann gibt es ein News-Unterforum?
> 
> ...


Ganz ehrlich? Keine Ahnung, weiss ich auch erst seit gestern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Potpotom (27. Januar 2010)

dragon1 schrieb:


> alles 5/5


Ough... solche Tage sollten eher so ablaufen.

07:00 - aufwachen
07:01 - wieder einschlafen
07:00 - aufwachen und gut gelaunt frühstücken


----------



## sympathisant (27. Januar 2010)

dass es an der ostsee keine palmen gibt. :-)

2/5


----------



## Comp4ny (27. Januar 2010)

Mich regt momentan auf, dass 2 meiner User-News nicht bearbeitet werden (mittlerweile nur noch 1. da die andere nicht mehr Aktuell war)
und mein Thread hier im Forum offenbar für andere nicht angezeigt wird, da nach 2 Stunden noch immer KEIN EINZIGER Visit drauf ist.

Ich verstehe nicht warum... ^^


----------



## Ykon (27. Januar 2010)

Comp4ny schrieb:


> und mein Thread hier im Forum offenbar für andere nicht angezeigt wird, da nach 2 Stunden noch immer KEIN EINZIGER Visit drauf ist.
> 
> Ich verstehe nicht warum... ^^



Doch, ich kann ihn sehen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Aber ich, als normler User, wüsste jetzt nicht was ich dazu schreiben sollte. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Naja, btt:

Dass es morgen Zeugnisse gibt und ich deswegen so aufgeregt bin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 2/5


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (27. Januar 2010)

Ykon schrieb:


> Doch, ich kann ihn sehen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Latein ne 5.... 3/5, weils so ziemlich meine einzige schlechte Note dieses Jahr ist.
Chemiearbeit kriegen wa mrogen.... ich hab keinen Plan ob ich gut oder schlecht war 3/5


----------



## Winipek (27. Januar 2010)

Gegenwind beim radfahren 5/5


----------



## LordofDemons (27. Januar 2010)

das winipek mich anscheinend heimlich beobachet Oo 0,5/10

das auf unserem klo grad das fenster offen war und ich angst hatte auf der keramik festzufrieren 5/10


----------



## Davatar (27. Januar 2010)

Spröde Lippen im Winter: 1/5
Labellos: 2/5
Dass ich keine Labellos mag: 1/5
Alle drei zusammen, mit ner durchschnittlichen Fehlerabweichung von +1: 5/5


----------



## Falathrim (27. Januar 2010)

Davatar schrieb:


> Spröde Lippen im Winter: 1/5
> Labellos: 2/5
> Dass ich keine Labellos mag: 1/5
> Alle drei zusammen, mit ner durchschnittlichen Fehlerabweichung von +1: 5/5



Hab das selbe Problem...meine Lippen sind 2 einzige Narben, und Labellos würd ich entweder verlieren oder vergessen zu benutzen -.-
Kauf mir nachher trotzdem einen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (27. Januar 2010)

meine lippen sind auch nur noch 2 blutige wunden -.- 8/10


----------



## Falathrim (27. Januar 2010)

Dass ich in die Stadt zur Nachhilfe gejagt bin, um zu erfahren dass die Stunde ausfällt, und es in dem Moment angefangen hat, Schneesturm zu geben, weswegen ich in demselben nach Hause fahren musste 	10/10


----------



## Winipek (27. Januar 2010)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> das winipek mich anscheinend heimlich beobachet Oo 0,5/10




Pffft...das hättest Du wohl gerne


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (27. Januar 2010)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> das auf unserem klo grad das fenster offen war und ich angst hatte auf der keramik festzufrieren 5/10



das wäre unglaublich geil gewesen *träum*


----------



## Skatero (27. Januar 2010)

Dass es so kalt ist, dass die Schokolade in meinem Schokogipfel fest ist. 3/5


----------



## Potpotom (27. Januar 2010)

Eine ahnungslose Idiotin aus der Finanzabteilung... 5/5

Einzelheiten erspare ich euch, nur so viel: ich würde sie am liebsten in den Fahrstuhl zerren und dort richtig derbe vertrimmen. Zum kotzen wenn manwegen der Dummheit anderer alles doppelt und dreifach machen muss.

*mecker - ausrast*

*Feierabend mach*


----------



## DER Lachmann (27. Januar 2010)

das mein notendurchschnitt von 2,6 auf 4 gesunken ist 4/5



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kronxi (27. Januar 2010)

Kälte 1/5
kälte und wind 5/5

Brrrr


----------



## dragon1 (27. Januar 2010)

Hernie 5/5

hab ich immer, wenn ich mich SEHR stark ueberanstrenge fuer einige Zeit )=


----------



## Estren (27. Januar 2010)

5/5 Hunger
5/5 Durst
5/5 Item dropt und ich würfle ne 2 während mein einziger Konkurrent ne 3 würfelt


----------



## Davatar (28. Januar 2010)

Besserwisser: 5/5


----------



## Dolgrim (28. Januar 2010)

Warteschleifen 4/5

Warteschleifen mit nerviger Musik 5/5   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Davatar (28. Januar 2010)

Dolgrim schrieb:


> Warteschleifen 4/5
> Warteschleifen mit nerviger Musik 5/5
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Das mach ich auch schon die ganze Woche durch. Wär ich ne labile Persönlichkeit, hätt ich mir gestern die Kugel gegeben.


----------



## Dolgrim (28. Januar 2010)

Mal bei Microsoft in der Warteschleife gewesen?   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Musik bei denen ist schrecklich. Nach 2 Minuten fangen die hohen Töne an, da muss man den Hörer vom Ohr nehmen, weil es anfängt weh zu tun -.-


----------



## Potpotom (28. Januar 2010)

Das ich nicht den Hauch eines Schimmers habe was kontextsensitive Grammatik ist regt mich ja schon ein bissl auf... 1/5


----------



## Davatar (28. Januar 2010)

Potpotom schrieb:


> Das ich nicht den Hauch eines Schimmers habe was kontextsensitive Grammatik ist regt mich ja schon ein bissl auf... 1/5


Glaub mir, das willst Du weder wissen, noch Dir antun das wissen zu wollen!


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (28. Januar 2010)

Potpotom schrieb:


> Das ich nicht den Hauch eines Schimmers habe was kontextsensitive Grammatik ist regt mich ja schon ein bissl auf... 1/5



ging mir eben auch so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (29. Januar 2010)

"Normen in der Stadt - Rechtsbücher" und "Städtische Lebenswelten des Mittelalters V - Mentalitäten" heute ausfallen wegen "widriger Wetterumstände" (bissl Matsch, bissl glatt, bissl Schnee von oben...) 5/5

Das ich dadurch eine Freundin nicht treffen konnte, da entweder schon vor mir wieder weg oder wegen Bahn garnicht erst gekommen ist 5/5


----------



## Winipek (29. Januar 2010)

Das mein Auto nicht am 01.02 kommt, sondern erst am 01.03.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
10/5


----------



## Minati (29. Januar 2010)

mein Chef: 6/5 - sich bei ihm zu erklären ist, als wenn man gegen eine wand läuft ... argh!
momentaner Hähnchengeruch: 8/5 - ich liebe hähnchen, versteht mich nicht falsch, aber riechen geht grad gar nicht
sprachbedienung bei der telekom: 10/5. wie oft muss ich ein wort wiederholen, bis sie es endlich verstehen?


----------



## Falathrim (29. Januar 2010)

Dass ich heut nicht Auto fahren kann weil ich zu viel Restalkohol hab 5/5 - Das sieht SO geil aus zum Fahren, gerade für mich als Fahrschüler...da lernt man mal was 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## worldofhordcraft (29. Januar 2010)

Leute die nach fast jedem Satz ein "^^" setzen. 55/5
Leute die eine Rechtschreibung besitzen, die der eines Affenbabys gleicht, das halbverhungert aus einer Höhle kommt in der es von Godzilla vergewaltigt wurde. 100/5
Leute die denken, dass sie die oben genannte Tatsache überdecken können, indem sie ihren Post mit Smileys zuklatschen. 150/5


----------



## Winipek (29. Januar 2010)

> Leute die nach fast jedem Satz ein "^^" setzen. 55/5
> Leute die eine Rechtschreibung besitzen, die der eines Affenbabys gleicht, das halbverhungert aus einer Höhle kommt in der es von Godzilla vergewaltigt wurde. 100/5
> Leute die denken, dass sie die oben genannte Tatsache überdecken können, indem sie ihren Post mit Smileys zuklatschen. 150/5



Ja ne - ist klar...

siehe Post über mir 2/5


----------



## Ykon (29. Januar 2010)

Rechtschreibflamer, die es auch noch ernst meinen. 3/5 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nawato (29. Januar 2010)

Meine Mutter, die denkt ich wäre verliebt, nur weil ich seit ner Zeit keinen wirklichen Hunger mehr habe 10/5 das nervt wie sau 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (29. Januar 2010)

Die Gewissheit das ich mein ganzes Leben stark Koeperlich beeintraechtigt sein werde und eine erhoehte Chance habe, sehr fruehzeitig ins Gras zu beissen...        *mehr als alle Posts von allen hier bisher in diesem Thread*/5


----------



## Soladra (30. Januar 2010)

warum denn? Was hat man dir angetan?*Knarre zieh*


----------



## Selor Kiith (30. Januar 2010)

Das die 20cm Schnee vor der Tür leider heute abend schon wieder weg sein werden 5/5


----------



## dragon1 (30. Januar 2010)

wahrscheinlich die naechsten Wochen.Monate megaaerger, wegen Aertztlichen untersuchungen, OP, und dann noch laaange ausruhzeit ohne jedeglicher Sportlicher aktivitaeten )= warum immer ich. 5/5


----------



## 0/8/15 Casual (30. Januar 2010)

worldofhordcraft schrieb:


> Leute *(,)* die eine Rechtschreibung besitzen, die der eines Affenbabys gleicht, das halbverhungert aus einer Höhle kommt *(,)* in der es von Godzilla vergewaltigt wurde. 100/5



Bei - in der - bin ich mir nicht sicher, ob man das nicht zusammen schreibt. Neuer Duden und so =D.

Leute die andere flamen, obwohl sie selber nicht perfekt sind. 
Und wenn jetzt jemand auf meine Rechtschreibfehler aufmerksam macht, will ich nur anmerken, dass ich nie soetwas geschrieben hab'.

OT: Dragon1, was hast du denn, dass du das alles mitmachen musst ?

Edhit sagt, dass Kommas auch nie meine Stärke waren ;D


----------



## worldofhordcraft (30. Januar 2010)

0/8/15 schrieb:


> Bei - in der - bin ich mir nicht sicher, ob man das nicht zusammen schreibt. Neuer Duden und so =D.
> 
> Leute die andere flamen, obwohl sie selber nicht perfekt sind.
> Und wenn jetzt jemand auf meine Rechtschreibfehler aufmerksam macht, will ich nur anmerken, dass ich nie soetwas geschrieben hab'.
> ...



Ich habe ja auch Leute gemeint die eine unlesbare Rechtschreibung haben. Ich glaube nicht das die Rechtschreibung unlesbar ist, wenn zwei Kommas vergessen werden.


----------



## 0/8/15 Casual (30. Januar 2010)

worldofhordcraft schrieb:


> Ich habe ja auch Leute gemeint die eine unlesbare Rechtschreibung haben. Ich glaube nicht das die Rechtschreibung unlesbar ist, wenn zwei Kommas vergessen werden.



Das stimmt. Aber trotzdem finde ich, dass man mit der Rechtschreibung locker umgehen sollte im Internet. Die Leute wollen ja schnell schreiben.


----------



## Selor Kiith (30. Januar 2010)

0/8/15 schrieb:


> Das stimmt. Aber trotzdem finde ich, dass man mit der Rechtschreibung locker umgehen sollte im Internet. Die Leute wollen ja schnell schreiben.



Wenn man es nichtmal schafft die eigene Rechtschreibung fließend zu beherrschen läuft definitiv etwas GANZ falsch...
Ich kann verdammt schnell schreiben und mache nur sehr selten einen Fehler, das ist nichts schweres und es ist nichts als eine lächerliche Ausrede, das man beim schnell schreiben nicht richtig schreiben könnte... das ist entweder Dummheit oder Faulheit, beides allerdings inakzeptabel...


----------



## Falathrim (30. Januar 2010)

Gerade Ebay, neue Graka ersteigern
1€-Gebotsschritte, letzte Sekunden soll das Gebot raus
Aktuelles Gebot: 63,62 Euro oder so
"Ich geh mal auf Nummer sicher und geh über 70€"
"Ich nehme...71,84"
"Hmm, doch lieber 72,84"
"Hmm, 84 ist zu verbreitet, 72,46"

Erfolgreiches Gebot:
71,66
Hätte ich es bei 72,84 gelassen, wär ich jetzt Besitzer einer neuen Grafikkarte
PEST CHOLERA HIMMELARSCHUNDZWIRNDONNERWETTERNOCHMAL/5


----------



## Manowar (30. Januar 2010)

Selor schrieb:


> Wenn man es nichtmal schafft die eigene Rechtschreibung fließend zu beherrschen läuft definitiv etwas GANZ falsch...
> Ich kann verdammt schnell schreiben und mache nur sehr selten einen Fehler, das ist nichts schweres und es ist nichts als eine lächerliche Ausrede, das man beim schnell schreiben nicht richtig schreiben könnte... das ist entweder Dummheit oder Faulheit, beides allerdings inakzeptabel...




Sehe ich genau so.
Aber ich übergehe einfach Texte, die "eklig" geschrieben sind. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BlizzLord (30. Januar 2010)

Mein Hamma(nicht weils hammer ist sondern weils von hamma ist!^^) 5.1 (schrott)USB-Headset! 100/100!!!

Oh das 30 &#8364; gekostet hat!


----------



## nemø (30. Januar 2010)

Schnee mit gefrorenem Boden und Eisschicht dazwischen 5/5
Dass sie meine Liebe nicht erwiedert 4/5
Wenn ich mitm Rad von der Polizei angehalten werd, weil die zu dem zum gucken sidn 3/5
DAS ES NICHT EINEN VERNÜNFTIGEN YOUTUBEDOWNLOADER GIBT, DER AUCH NUR DIE SOUNDDATEI ZIEHT 5.9/5
Wenn ich durch die Stadt renn, und so coole Leute überall rumrennen und nicht auf andere achten, es kann nicht sein, dass ein 1,50-Immigrant mich mit 1,90 einfach halb umtacklet und dann sagt, ich soll aufpassen, weil er fast hinfliegt...5/5
Tja, mein leichtes Bäuchlein, das ich i-wie wieder abtraainieren muss 4/5
Wenn ich wieder merk, dass viele Menschen die ich kenn entweder n IQ von einer Pantoffel, den Horizont von der eigenen Privatssphäre, die Lebenserfahrung einer Eintagsfliege oder alles zusammen haben! 3/5, denn ich mag sie trozdem xD


----------



## Potpotom (30. Januar 2010)

Falathrim schrieb:


> "Ich geh mal auf Nummer sicher und geh über 70€"
> "Ich nehme...71,84"
> "Hmm, doch lieber 72,84"
> "Hmm, 84 ist zu verbreitet, 72,46"
> ...


Ist das ein Tippfehler oder versteh ich das falsch? Du hast doch mehr geboten als der, der am Ende die Auktion gewonnen hat. 

Oder wurde die Auktion genau in der Zeit, in der du das 2. Gebot abgesendet hast, beendet? Habe noch nie etwas auf Ebay gemacht, daher die Frage - wäre ja echt blöd wenn man eine Auktion nicht gewinnt weil Ebay zwischen Abbruch und neuem Gebot so viel Zeit lässt.


----------



## Falathrim (31. Januar 2010)

Nein, es waren wie gesagt 1€-Schritte beim bieten
d.h. ich hätte 72,66€ bieten müssen, um zu gewinnen
ich habe aber 72,46€ geboten, nachdem ich das von 72,84€ heruntergesetzt hatte
Hat also schon seine richtigkeit


----------



## Potpotom (31. Januar 2010)

Achso, das ist ja hart. Man verliert obwohl man bereit gewesen wäre mehr zu bezahlen. Autsch.

Dank dir.


----------



## Falathrim (31. Januar 2010)

Was meinst du, wie sauer ich war? *g*
Nicht nur dass es unnötig war, ich HÄTTE sogar beinahe mehr gezahlt, hab mich dann aber aufgrund einer Wirrung meines Gehirns doch dagegen entschieden -.- ^^


----------



## Winipek (31. Januar 2010)

nemø schrieb:


> Dass sie meine Liebe nicht erwiedert 4/5



Das ist Dir nur 4/5 wert???? Hmm...das ist bei mir 1.000.000/5... 
...mindestens


----------



## Ykon (31. Januar 2010)

Lekraan schrieb:


> Aufenhalt in Discos ohne Aufsicht nur bis 12 Uhr 673/5



Wie alt bist du denn? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Falathrim (31. Januar 2010)

Ykon schrieb:


> Wie alt bist du denn?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Meine magische Kristallkugel sagt mir, dass Lekraan am 19. Oktober 1993 geboren ist und dementsprechend 16 Jahre alt ist


----------



## Ykon (31. Januar 2010)

Falathrim schrieb:


> Meine magische Kristallkugel sagt mir, dass Lekraan am 19. Oktober 1993 geboren ist und dementsprechend 16 Jahre alt ist



Dass ich zu doof bin, um ins Profil zu schauen 2/5.

Also mit 16 wurden wir nicht nach Mitternacht rausgeschmissen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wahrscheinlich nehmens die hier im Westen lockerer. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sascha_BO (31. Januar 2010)

Schlaglöcher die letztes Jahr nur halbherzig von den Städten überpfuscht ausgebessert wurden und sich dieses Jahr zu Schlagkratern entwickeln.... *1000/5 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *


----------



## Davatar (1. Februar 2010)

Lekraan schrieb:


> Das ich mal wieder in der Schule sitze ... 5/5
> Ich hab Kreuzschmerzen ... weiß Gott warum Oo 5/5
> Ich hab verkrampfungen -.- 6/5


Das hatt ich in der Schule auch immer. Die Leutchens da haben behauptet, die Stühle seien auf langes Sitzen abgestimmt und daher perfekt für die Schüler. Ich hatte aber tatsächlich in den 4 Jahren, die ich in besagter Schule verbracht habe permanent Rückenschmerzen. Lustigerweise haben die Rückenschmerzen dann etwa nen Monat, nachdem ich da raus bin, aufgehört. Soviel zu "gesunden" Stühlen...



Selor schrieb:


> Das die 20cm Schnee vor der Tür leider heute abend schon wieder weg sein werden 5/5


Keine Ahnung wo Du lebst, aber wir haben hier seit Wochen permanent Schnee rumliegen und heut Morgen ists auch -5 Grad, da schmilzt kein Schnee.



BlizzLord schrieb:


> Mein Hamma(nicht weils hammer ist sondern weils von hamma ist!^^) 5.1 (schrott)USB-Headset! 100/100!!!
> 
> Oh das 30 &#8364; gekostet hat!


Daher nimm ich immer nur Schrott-Headsets dies unter 10 Euro gibt. Die halten gleich lang, taugen ähnlich viel aber kosten nix.



nemø schrieb:


> DAS ES NICHT EINEN VERNÜNFTIGEN YOUTUBEDOWNLOADER GIBT, DER AUCH NUR DIE SOUNDDATEI ZIEHT 5.9/5


Den gibts, mom ich schau mal wie der heisst und schicks Dir dann per PM. Mist hab ich mir hier im Geschäft nicht notiert, müsst ich zu Hause schauen.

BTT: Dass heute so ein extrem stereotypischer Hass-Montag sein muss: 5/5


----------



## Asayur (1. Februar 2010)

Davatar schrieb:


> Dass heute so ein extrem *kalter, grausamer, langweiliger,* stereotypischer Hass-Montag sein muss: 5/5



fixed 6/5 *g*


----------



## LordofDemons (1. Februar 2010)

nemø schrieb:


> Morgen Zug fahren, wir haben auf unserem 5er-ticket durch schleswig holstein noch 2 plätze frei, wenn jemand von rendsburg nach kiel will, für 4 euro seid ihr dabei... ach ja 5/5




das es von rendsburg ausgeht und nicht von regensburg aus -.- 7/10


----------



## Breakyou (1. Februar 2010)

dass ich morgen bis halb 6 Schule hab 4/5


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (1. Februar 2010)

also ich hab meinen PC von One.de und hatte bis jetzt nie probleme Oo


----------



## Thoor (1. Februar 2010)

Return of takti 6/5 -.-


----------



## Ykon (1. Februar 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> Return of takti 6/5 -.-



Fo' real?
Wenns stimmt: 5/5


----------



## Selor Kiith (1. Februar 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> Return of takti 6/5 -.-



Alter! Damit macht man keine Scherze!


----------



## DER Lachmann (1. Februar 2010)

Selor schrieb:


> Alter! Damit macht man keine Scherze!



is aber so Q_Q


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (1. Februar 2010)

Lekraan schrieb:


> Echt? O.o''
> 
> Seit wann hast du den Rechner? Ist der zum zocken geeignet? Kannst du mir mal bitte den Link zu deinem Rechner posten?^^



ich hab den rechner seit 1,5 jahren
modern warfare 2 läuft auf maximalen einstellungen
den haben se aber net mehr im angebot
http://www.one.de/shop/product_info.php?products_id=3640 der kommt meinem aber sehr nahe


----------



## Gondroval (2. Februar 2010)

dass ich krank bin 5/5

dass ich nichts richtiges essen darf (magendarmgrüzte) 5/5

dass es bei mir schon wieder Schneestürmt (bei HH) 12/5

dass ich aufm Weg zu Arzt 2mal, aufm Heimweg 4mal auf die Fresse geflogen bin, weil die Leute es einfach nicht für nötig halten, die verdammte Packeisschicht, die sich auf ALLEN Gehwegen gebildet hat, zu entfernen. Jahaa, den Schnee besen wir mal eben weg, aber aufm Eis können die Leute ja rumlaufen 20/5

dass ich heute nicht meine Schinken-Sahne-Soße kochen kann ;___; 12/5


Bettler in der Fußgängerzone 5/5
Kinder/Jugendliche, deren laute Handymusik stört (egal welche Musik) 5/5
Alte Leute, die meinen, alles zu dürfen 5/5 (die sich ungefragt im Bus auf meine Einkaufstaschen setzten, wenn ich drei Tüten samt Rucksack dabeihabe *grrr*)
Leute, die im Zug minutenlang neben dem freien Gangplatz stehen, aber nichts sagen und dann beleidigt weitergehen 4/5 (wer fragt, darf sitzen)
Leute, die rumdiskutieren, weil sie meinen reservierten Platz nicht räumen wollen, und hinter mir staut es sich schon 5/5 (oder umgekehrt, ich steh dann im Gangstau)

hm... 
Missionare, die mich nicht in Ruhe lassen 5/5
Typen mit Werbezetteln in der Fußgängerzone 3/5 (ja, die machen auch nur ihren Job, aber ich finde das nervig)


joaa.. das wars erstmal.. ich such mal nach ner Tüte Hühnersuppe..


----------



## Davatar (2. Februar 2010)

Dass ich bei diversen Leuten nen Kommentar hinterlassen möchte, dies aber nicht kann, weil das System behauptet, diese Leute würden mich ignorieren (was sie aber definitiv nicht tun): 3/5 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (2. Februar 2010)

Das ich immernoch keine Versandbestätigung meiner Bestellung habe O_o


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (2. Februar 2010)

Davatar schrieb:


> Dass ich bei diversen Leuten nen Kommentar hinterlassen möchte, dies aber nicht kann, weil das System behauptet, diese Leute würden mich ignorieren (was sie aber definitiv nicht tun): 3/5
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



bist du dir da sicher 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ?

btt: zuwenig geld ._. 5/5


----------



## Davatar (2. Februar 2010)

SWeeT_mushrOOms schrieb:


> bist du dir da sicher
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Jau habs extra ausgetestet. Ich kann den Leuten ne Nachricht schicken und sie können meine Einträge lesen, aber ich kann keine Kommentare in ihr Profil setzen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (2. Februar 2010)

Lekraan schrieb:


> Das [sie] Bi ist und mit [ihr] zusammen ist.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Heißßßßßß... du redest doch von den Lesben, die uns in jedem Pr0n suggeriert werden... nicht von den RL oder?


----------



## LordofDemons (2. Februar 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Heißßßßßß... du redest doch von den Lesben, die uns in jedem Pr0n suggeriert werden... nicht von den RL oder?



5/5 das die lesben im Pron anders sind als die im RL 

nein scherz

mich regt auf das mich kr*nas die ganze zeit im icq added und zwar weit OVER NINETHOUSAND /5


----------



## Falathrim (2. Februar 2010)

Lekraan schrieb:


> Das [sie] Bi ist und mit [ihr] zusammen ist.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ist [sie] oder [ihr] die, mit der du zusammen kommen willst? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Sonst stell mir die andere vor, dann löst sich das bald auf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (2. Februar 2010)

Arrogante Schleimer, die dazu noch Markenopfer sind und versuchen über Facebook mit jemandem, auf die sie stehen zu gewinnen... und das mit Glücksnusssprüchen mit und XDDDDDDD und gefällt mir oder jedem GOTTVERDAMMTEN UNLUSTIGEN BEITRAG.
Ich habs ihm gesagt, dass es nix bringt und er hat mich aus FB gelöscht. Tja, soll er sich noch die nächsten 10 Monate damit blamieren.
5/5.
Und dass Schlimme ist, dass der mti dem Schleimen bei seinen Zielen auch noch beliebt ist. Dumm sind die Menschen geworden.


----------



## dragon1 (2. Februar 2010)

Ach lass dich nicht aergern. Es macht unglaublich spass solche Opfer bei Netlog/FB zu dissen...besonders Flamewars gegen Emos machen spass *lach*


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (2. Februar 2010)

dragon1 schrieb:


> Ach lass dich nicht aergern. Es macht unglaublich spass solche Opfer bei Netlog/FB zu dissen...besonders Flamewars gegen Emos machen spass *lach*



Muss ich mal irgendwie machen.
Er is sehr arrogant gewordn und sehr, sehr schleimerisch.
Er will cool werden, sodass ihn alle geil finden.
Und die wo halt nicht so Markenopfer sind und ihn manchmal kritisieren hasst er.
Tja, er wird nicht weit kommen.

Leute, die über jeden unlustigen Scheiß Lachen, und einen hassen wenn man es net lustig findet.
5/5.
Ein Wort Witze, die shcon beim ersten mal nicht lustig sind und 199999 mal wiederholt werden und Kleinhirne ihn imemr noch lustig finden 5/5.


----------



## Breakyou (2. Februar 2010)

Dass man für das Konzert auf das ich mich seit wochen freue 16 sein muss und ich es heute erfahre ( 05.02 ist das Konzert)
Karte habe ich schon 12/3


----------



## Deanne (2. Februar 2010)

5/5: Eine gute Freundin, die ich zum piercen begleiten sollte und die nun immer wieder absagt. Ich hasse Unzuverlässigkeit.


----------



## LordofDemons (2. Februar 2010)

Deanne schrieb:


> 5/5: Eine gute Freundin, die ich zum piercen begleiten sollte und die nun immer wieder absagt. Ich hasse Unzuverlässigkeit.



vll hat sie einfach nur angst?

(wobei ich hier fast davon ausgehe das es nicht ihr erstes ist >.> das sagt mir einfach meine innere stimme)


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (2. Februar 2010)

Breakyou schrieb:


> Dass man für das Konzert auf das ich mich seit wochen freue 16 sein muss und ich es heute erfahre ( 05.02 ist das Konzert)
> Karte habe ich schon 12/3



Gib mir die Karten!
P.S.
Harnasch studiert jetzt französisch^^.


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (2. Februar 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Harnasch studiert jetzt französisch^^.



armer irrer...


----------



## Breakyou (2. Februar 2010)

weißt du welches Konzert?
ist eher ein Band Contest bei dem Wake up the Fire spielt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wall of Death inc! 
WTF? Harnasch studiert schon wiede O.o

das mein Lehrer wieder studiert 4/5

@sweet 
Der Mann ist 50 oder älter..


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (2. Februar 2010)

das verstärkt nurnoch meine zweifel an seiner geistigen stabilität


----------



## Selor Kiith (2. Februar 2010)

Ich frage besser nicht warum... nachher werde ich noch gesteinigt...


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (2. Februar 2010)

Selor schrieb:


> Ich frage besser nicht warum... nachher werde ich noch gesteinigt...



wenn es unmittelbar damit zusammenhängt, eine lanze für französisch zu brechen...definitiv


----------



## Falathrim (2. Februar 2010)

Lekraan schrieb:


> Damit meinte ich eig, dass ich "[ihr]" überhaupt nicht mag ...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Muss ja nix heißen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (2. Februar 2010)

Er will doch nur sagen das [sie] diejenige ist und das er [ihr] deswegen nun nicht mehr mag xD


----------



## Falathrim (2. Februar 2010)

Selor schrieb:


> Er will doch nur sagen das [sie] diejenige ist und das er [ihr] deswegen nun nicht mehr mag xD



Das wird mir zu blöd mit [sie] und [ihr]
[sie] ist jetzt Bibi, [ihr] ist Bianca.
Und wen er mag war mir irgendwie auch klar, da er Bianca ja NICHT mag ;D

Edit: Dass mein Führerscheingeld mir dank meiner Verschwendung ausgegangen ist 1000000000000000/5


----------



## UnDead_Destroyer (2. Februar 2010)

---> Leute die nur am flamen sind, egal was man macht (und weil man ja nicht MAXIMALE dps von 10k fährt in WoW...)

---> Leute die sich für Pros halten, zu jedem Noob sagen und trotzdem nichts können wenn se mal was leisten sollen...

Diese 2 Punkte vor allem auch, weil mich genau solche Leute dazu gebracht haben, kein WoW mehr zu zocken.





---> Leute die sich für super toll halten, weil sie besser, größer, beliebter, mehr "Epics" als andere haben, oder sonst etwas ähnliches...


----------



## Asayur (2. Februar 2010)

Dass noch nicht mittwoch abend ist und ich grad zum Badmintontraining fahre 3/5


----------



## Potpotom (2. Februar 2010)

19Uhr das Büro verlassen zu haben und JETZT zu Hause angekommen zu sein regt mich doch ein wenig auf. 5/5

Streusalzknappheit eines ganzen Landes.  5/5


----------



## Falathrim (2. Februar 2010)

Potpotom schrieb:


> 19Uhr das Büro verlassen zu haben und JETZT zu Hause angekommen zu sein regt mich doch ein wenig auf. 5/5
> 
> Streusalzknappheit eines ganzen Landes. 5/5



Wenn, dann richtig o.0^^
Niedersachsen?


----------



## Bummrar (3. Februar 2010)

Dass ich heut schon wow gepatcht hab weil ich dachte ich würd nich mehr spielen und jetz erfahren hab, dass ich morgen schulfrie hab nooooooooooooooooooooooooooooez


----------



## Manowar (3. Februar 2010)

Lekraan schrieb:


> Ich hab Bibi in der Disco kennen gelernt.
> Am Tag drauf, erfahr ich durch einen guten Kumpel, sie ist mit Bianca zusammen.
> Ich mag Bianca nicht. Ich kenne sie nähmlich ...
> 
> ...




Hm..meine Ex heisst Bianca und wurde Bibi genannt..
Egal welche, welche ist..sie sind beide blöd!
Verdammt heiss,aber blöd 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mogel dich einfach "dazwischen" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Schnee 5/5 will wieder Sommerreifen drauf haben..


----------



## inkomplex (3. Februar 2010)

Dicke, fette Blasen an den Füßen, weil ich gestern 'ne geschlagene Stunde zur Arbeit laufen durfte (und die Schuhe wohl doch noch nicht so sitzen, wie ich dachte ..)! 5/5
.. der Haulfaktor dabei ist übrigens auch ziemlich hoch. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Davatar (3. Februar 2010)

Lekraan schrieb:


> Ich hab Bibi in der Disco kennen gelernt.
> Am Tag drauf, erfahr ich durch einen guten Kumpel, sie ist mit Bianca zusammen.
> Ich mag Bianca nicht. Ich kenne sie nähmlich ...
> 
> ...


Auf n Bi-Mädel war ich auch mal scharf, gab nur Probleme... lass da besser die Finger davon, sag ich Dir!


----------



## Potpotom (3. Februar 2010)

Falathrim schrieb:


> Wenn, dann richtig o.0^^
> Niedersachsen?


Von Lux nach Saarland... das war unfassbar gestern, noch unfassbarer allerdings ist, dass ich nun schon wieder im Büro hänge - hätte ich auch gleich hier bleiben können. 3/5 ^^

So ganz btw... ihr kennt doch diese Busse mit diesem Schlenkteil in der Mitte oder? Habe gestern einen gesehen der in 2 Teile gerissen ist. Laut Radio waren zum Glück keine Verletzten. Schon beeindruckend anzusehen, wie auch immer der das geschafft hat.


----------



## Selor Kiith (3. Februar 2010)

Ich hatte nur mal einen dessen Hinterteil doch dank Eis recht abgedriftet war und wir alle nach hinten mussten, damit das Hinterteil wieder anständigen Bodenkontakt hatte xD

Achja: Das ich heute um 6 Aufgewacht bin O_o 5/5


----------



## &#24525;&#12385;&#12403; (3. Februar 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Mich regt es auf  wen bei uns schlechtes wetter ist.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (3. Februar 2010)

Selor schrieb:


> Achja: Das ich heute um 6 Aufgewacht bin O_o 5/5


Oo ich steh jeden tag um 6 auf


----------



## 0/8/15 Casual (3. Februar 2010)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> Oo ich steh jeden tag um 6 auf



Ich auch. Wenn ich um 7:00 raus muss, muss ich halt eine Stunde vorher aufstehen. Duschen, Essen, Nachrichten schauen. Da geht eine Stunde schnell vorbei :<.

Dass mein WoWPatcher bei 70% sagt, dass eine Datei nicht hergestellt werden kann, und ich womöglich den ganzen Sche**s neu installieren muss.


----------



## DER Lachmann (3. Februar 2010)

mein verf*cktes drecks arschloch internet! 10000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000/10
boah wie ich dieses scheiß teil hasse -.- meine fresse -.-


----------



## Falathrim (3. Februar 2010)

DER schrieb:


> mein verf*cktes drecks arschloch internet! 10000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000/10
> boah wie ich dieses scheiß teil hasse -.- meine fresse -.-



Dafür hängst du hier ziemlich viel rum 

Dass bei uns alles am tauen ist 2/5


----------



## DER Lachmann (3. Februar 2010)

Falathrim schrieb:


> Dafür hängst du hier ziemlich viel rum



grad im moment schon ... -.-
nur grade eben verschwindet dass,mal wieder, für einfach so eine stunde -.-


----------



## Asayur (3. Februar 2010)

Die verdammte Wimper die schon seit 9:00 Uhr irgendwo in meinem Auge hängt und die ich auch nach 20 maligem Ausspülen noch nicht erwischt habe 100Punkte -.-


----------



## Selor Kiith (3. Februar 2010)

Mein Paket ist noch nicht angekommen 5/5

Update: 18:35 Immernoch nicht da... ^^


----------



## Selor Kiith (4. Februar 2010)

Doppelposts 5/5 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das laut dem Versand, mein Paket doch erst seit gestern morgen unterwegs ist und es nun "in der Hand der Post liegt wie schnell es ankommt" 5/5

Mit anderen Worten ich darf jetzt sogar darum bangen ob das Paket überhaupt ankommt, weil der Versand irgendeine Scheiße gebaut hat -.-
Und ich vor dem 17. Februar (letzter "vorraussichtlicher Liefertermin" laut Amazon) auch nichts unternehmen könnte...


----------



## Deanne (4. Februar 2010)

5:5: Die Tatsache, dass mir in der Uni meine Geldbörse geklaut wurde und ich ohne Führerschein heute nirgends hin komme.


----------



## LordofDemons (4. Februar 2010)

sag ma selor wast hast du eigendlich bestellt das du so auf das paket wartest??

deanne ich wünsch dir viel glück das deine geldbörse wieder auftaucht


----------



## Selor Kiith (4. Februar 2010)

Mass Effect 1 für die Xbox... alter ich will zocken -_-

Abgesehen davon geht's auch ums Prinzip... ich habe absolut keinen Bock auf Streß mit dem Shop und den ganzen Hickhack... ich will einfach so schnell es geht mein Paket damit das vorrüber ist -.-


----------



## worldofhordcraft (5. Februar 2010)

Das ich mir gestern das Sprunggelenk verstaucht habe. 2.5/5


----------



## TheDoggy (5. Februar 2010)

Das ich nix zu essen mehr im Haus habe und wohl aufgrund niedrigem Blutzucker der Schädel direkt vor der Klausur schmerzt und ich auch kein Geld mehr hab und somit gleich noch zur Bank muss vor der Klausur: 5/5 .. xD


----------



## Manowar (5. Februar 2010)

Trink nen kleines Glas Zuckerwasser? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (5. Februar 2010)

im moment einfach alles .. 5/5 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (5. Februar 2010)

DER schrieb:


> im moment einfach alles .. 5/5
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Macht mich auch traurig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.
Naja, die letzten Tage gings mir in der Schule kacke, weil ich immer total übermüdet war. 5/5


----------



## Selor Kiith (5. Februar 2010)

Das mein Paket... ihr ahnt es schon... immernoch nicht da ist... ^^ 5/5


----------



## Sascha_BO (5. Februar 2010)

Wo hast Du denn bestellt... in Kathmandu? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Amazon braucht soch selten mal länger als 3 Tage wenn wasauchimmer auf Lager liegt.


----------



## Selor Kiith (5. Februar 2010)

Sascha_BO schrieb:


> Wo hast Du denn bestellt... in Kathmandu?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Leider nur bei einem Shop über Amazon xD
Amazon hätte es nur innerhalb von 1-3 Wochen erst versandfertig gehabt, da hab ich mir gedacht, die ham's, da hab ich glaube ich schonmal über Amazon bestellt also mach ichs wieder... nuja...


----------



## Potpotom (5. Februar 2010)

Also in der Zeit hättest du dir das Spiel auch selbst zusammenstümpern können... hrhrhr... wer den Schaden hat unso.


----------



## Selor Kiith (5. Februar 2010)

Zusammenstümpern? Mass Effect 1 für die Box? ^^

Nicht wirklich!^^

Vielleicht kommt es ja heute noch... bis 18 Uhr ist ja eh noch Zeit...


----------



## Potpotom (5. Februar 2010)

Ach was, in den paar Jahren kann man sich das auch aneignen. *duck und weg*

---

Das man seit Wochen keinen blauen Himmel sehen kann und alles so schrecklich trist aussieht... 5/5


----------



## Sascha_BO (5. Februar 2010)

Wäre es nicht schneller gewesen, das Spiel einfach im Laden deines Vertrauens zu kaufen? 
Zum Start einer Fortsetzung stellt man doch gern mal den Vorgänger zum Supersommersonderpreis ins Regal nebenan.


----------



## Selor Kiith (5. Februar 2010)

Sascha_BO schrieb:


> Wäre es nicht schneller gewesen, das Spiel einfach im Laden deines Vertrauens zu kaufen?
> Zum Start einer Fortsetzung stellt man doch gern mal den Vorgänger zum Supersommersonderpreis ins Regal nebenan.



Tja... ich habe es allerdings nirgends gefunden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Keiner der drei Gamestops hier hatte es, keiner der beiden Saturne, Media Markt nicht und MediMax auch nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asayur (5. Februar 2010)

Das die Zeit stehengeblieben ist und vermutlich in einer halben Stunde rückwärts läuft 6/5


----------



## Potpotom (5. Februar 2010)

Asayur schrieb:


> Das die Zeit stehengeblieben ist und vermutlich in einer halben Stunde rückwärts läuft 6/5


Hrhrhr, ich dachte dieses Phänomen tritt nur bei mir auf.


----------



## Asayur (5. Februar 2010)

Das dieses Phänomen der Zahigzeit *hrhrhr* auch nächste Woche noch anhalten wird 07/05

@Potpotom nein, das hab ich schon die ganze Woche.... 10/10


----------



## Skatero (6. Februar 2010)

Skifahrer 2/5 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Dass meine Ferien auch schon wieder fast vorbei sind. 5/5


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (6. Februar 2010)

So beste Freundinnen, wo sich gegenseitig in den Himmel loben über Fb u.Ä.
"Du bist diiiiie beste."
"hdgdddddlllllllllll."
Ich geh Schlafen!
Freundin x und y und z gefällt das.
Und egal was sie für nen scheiß machen, es is suuuuuuuuper toll. 5/5


----------



## Asayur (6. Februar 2010)

Der Durchschnittsiq, der Kunden, die heute auf die glorreiche Idee kamen, bei uns Platten zuzuschneiden,
so schlimm wie heute war es schon lang nicht mehr -.- 7/5


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (6. Februar 2010)

Stars die sozial rüberkommen wollen.
Sie spenden viel Geld. Klingt sozial? Ist es eben nicht!
Sie lassen es öffentlich werden, um Ruhm und Ehre zu erhalten und die Verkäufe in die höhe zu treinben. Sie spenden zu meist nur bei populären Ereignissen (siehe Haiti). Wenn es ihnen wirklich um die Leute geht, die das Geld brauchen, dann sollen sie es nicht öffentlich machen sondern anonym. Außerdem können sie einen Teil der Spende von den Steuern absetzen lassen.
Diese dummen Stars, die nur Spenden, damit ihre Verkäufe angekurbelt werden, dass sie weniger Steuern zahlen müssen und sozial rüberkommen.
5/5


----------



## dragon1 (6. Februar 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Stars die sozial rüberkommen wollen.
> Sie spenden viel Geld. Klingt sozial? Ist es eben nicht!
> Sie lassen es öffentlich werden, um Ruhm und Ehre zu erhalten und die Verkäufe in die höhe zu treinben. Sie spenden zu meist nur bei populären Ereignissen (siehe Haiti). Wenn es ihnen wirklich um die Leute geht, die das Geld brauchen, dann sollen sie es nicht öffentlich machen sondern anonym. Außerdem können sie einen Teil der Spende von den Steuern absetzen lassen.
> Diese dummen Stars, die nur Spenden, damit ihre Verkäufe angekurbelt werden, dass sie weniger Steuern zahlen müssen und sozial rüberkommen.
> 5/5



meinst du nicht den betroffenen ist es SCHEISS EGAL wo das geld herkommt, hauptsache es ist da?
Ok, es ist dumm das sie damit angeben, aber lieber spenden und herumprahlen als gar nichts spenden...


----------



## Selor Kiith (6. Februar 2010)

Wenn es überhaupt ankommt...
Reicht ja schon wenn ein Star sagt "Ich habe der und der Organisation gespendet" der Star hat Publicity, die Organisation aber ebenso...


----------



## dragon1 (6. Februar 2010)

Selor schrieb:


> Wenn es überhaupt ankommt...
> Reicht ja schon wenn ein Star sagt "Ich habe der und der Organisation gespendet" der Star hat Publicity, die Organisation aber ebenso...



Wuerde dann die Organisation nicht klagen?


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (6. Februar 2010)

dragon1 schrieb:


> meinst du nicht den betroffenen ist es SCHEISS EGAL wo das geld herkommt, hauptsache es ist da?
> Ok, es ist dumm das sie damit angeben, aber lieber spenden und herumprahlen als gar nichts spenden...



Ja klar, spenden ist gut. Aber trotzdem finde ich sowas moralisch nicht gut. Es ist eher ne Investition als eine Spende.
Es ist gut, dass sie spenden. Aber so einen Menschen kann ich nicht verehren oder rühmen.


----------



## LordofDemons (6. Februar 2010)

DAS MEINE DRECKS BOTS IN UT3 ZU NICHTS ABER AUCH GAR NICHTS NÜTZE SIND DIE SIND ZU BLÖD ZUM SCHEI?EN VERDAMMTE KACKE NOCHMAL 10/10


----------



## Asayur (6. Februar 2010)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> DAS MEINE DRECKS BOTS IN UT3 ZU NICHTS ABER AUCH GAR NICHTS NÜTZE SIND DIE SIND ZU BLÖD ZUM SCHEI?EN VERDAMMTE KACKE NOCHMAL 10/10


Kenn ich, dem geb ich aber nur ne 3/5 ,ist doch absehbar oder?^^


----------



## Meriane (6. Februar 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Ja klar, spenden ist gut. Aber trotzdem finde ich sowas moralisch nicht gut. Es ist eher ne Investition als eine Spende.
> Es ist gut, dass sie spenden. Aber so einen Menschen kann ich nicht verehren oder rühmen.



Ich geb dir um Grunde recht, aber wenn Stars spenden kommen auch andere auf die Idee zu spenden. Viele nehmen sich die Promis als Vorbild und spenden auch


----------



## Laz0rgun (6. Februar 2010)

Ach cmon Ut 2k4 ist eh das Wahre...

Das UT 2k4 TOT ist und ich mich jetzt mit CS:S, 1.6 und Promod abgeben muss 5/5...
UT 2k4 geilste Gamercommunity ever!


----------



## LordofDemons (8. Februar 2010)

Das mir genau der Arbeitskollege, wegen dem ich jeden scheiß antrag 3 mal von vorne anfangen darf weil ihm immer wieder irgend ein scheißdreck einfällt der geändert werden muss, sagt das ICH gewissenhafter arbeiten soll SCHEI?E ICH REI? IHM SEINE DRECKS RÜBE RUNTER 
ERROR ERROR ERROR/10


----------



## Manowar (8. Februar 2010)

"Mit Itunes verbinden zum wiederherstellen"

Mein formatierter Ipod 5/5


----------



## Selor Kiith (8. Februar 2010)

Das ich um 16 Uhr eine 2 Stündige Klausur für den Kurs "An Introduction to Literary Studies" schreiben muss, das ganze Zeug jetzt noch lernen sollte und das obwohl heute der erste Tag der Semesterferien sind O_o 5/5


----------



## Davatar (8. Februar 2010)

Wenn die Sekretärin zwei Mal in Folge an nem Montag krank sein muss, an dem ich der einzige Depp im Büro bin: 1/5
Wenn ich dadurch dass sie krank ist den ganzen Telefonservice übernehmen muss: 1/5
Wenn ich dadurch, dass ich den Telefonservice übernehmen muss nicht zum arbeiten komme: 1/5
Wenn ich zusätzlich noch irgendwelche Administrationsarbeiten wie "Dokumente binden" übernehmen muss, weil sie nicht da ist und das auch nicht gemacht hat, obwohl sie 2 Wochen Zeit hatte: 1/5
1/5 Standardabweichung: 1/5

Alles zusammen: 5/5 

Edit: Dass sie gerade angerufen hat, um zu sagen, dass sie erst am Donnerstag wieder arbeiten kann: 5/5 + 1/5 = 6/5 ...
Dass sie gesagt hat, sie habe Angina, ich das kenne wenn jemand Angina hat und ich daher nicht auf sie böse sein kann: 6/5 - 6/5 = 0/5

...dass ich ihr nicht mehr böse sein kann: 1/5 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sascha_BO (8. Februar 2010)

Das nie enden wollende montagliche Bürogelaber über Fußball vom Wochenende  => *100/5*


----------



## Selor Kiith (8. Februar 2010)

Das Stressbedingt alle höheren Hirnfunktionen, insbesondere das Gedächtnis, Leistungseinbußen von bis zu 47,87% hinnehmen müssen und keine Möglichkeit der synthetischen Kompensation besteht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

/5


----------



## Davatar (10. Februar 2010)

Arbeitshaufen bis Mitte Jahr auf dem virtuellen Schreibtisch gestapelt zu haben und dann noch zusätzlich für ein paar Wochen outgesourct zu werden, mit der Begründung man sei von den paar Leuten die das überhaupt können der Einzige, der dafür "Zeit habe": 5/5
Tjo jetzt surf ich halt hier das letzte Mal durchs Forum und werd heute den Tag ruhig angehen bevor ich morgen irgendwo in ner andern Firma antanzen und deren Arbeitsabläufe aufräumen muss...


----------



## Asayur (10. Februar 2010)

Heute gibt`s ne lange Liste...

Dass mein Hirn die Aufnahmefähigkeit, sowie die Funktion von rohem Hackfleisch übernommen hat 5/5
Dieses "Nananana, du kannst nichts dagegen machen" Gefühl 5/5
Dass mein Hosenknopf abgerissen ist 5/5
Dass mich meine Maschienen schon wieder versuchen zu verarschen 5/5
Dass das den ganzen Tag so weitergehen wird 5/5
Und weils so schön war: Overall Days Suckness Factor 10/5 (und bei 15 geh ich nach Hause)


----------



## Manowar (10. Februar 2010)

Asayur schrieb:


> Dass mein Hosenknopf abgerissen ist 5/5



Arrr..das ist mir in Wacken passiert,als ich 5 Becher Bier in den Händen hatte und mir dann ständig die Hose runtergerutscht ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zum Glück gibts da hilfsbereite Frauen,die einem da tatkräftig zur Seite stehen :>
(Das Problem wurde dann btw mit Panzertape gerichtet *g*)

Das jetzt nicht Wacken sein kann 3/5


----------



## Cysiaron (10. Februar 2010)

14jährige mädchen, die sich als "bitch" betiteln 5/5
(hey, ihr quietscht noch beim pinkeln und wollt schlampen sein?!)

sich auf dem wave gothic treffen nen tripper fangen, nicht wissen, welcher der sieben damen es man zu verdanken hat, aber es zuhaus noch der verlobten gestehen müssen 5/5

sich trotz springerstiefeln durch glattgefrorenen schnee auf dem gehweg ordentlich auf die fresse legen 3/5


----------



## Winipek (10. Februar 2010)

Cysiaron schrieb:


> [...]sich auf dem wave gothic treffen nen tripper fangen, nicht wissen, welcher der sieben damen es man zu verdanken hat, aber es zuhaus noch der verlobten gestehen müssen 5/5
> 
> [...]



Mein Beileid 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manowar (10. Februar 2010)

Beileid?
Die Frau hat Glück, sowas erbämliches vor der Hochzeit zu wissen.

Verlobt sein und fremdgehen ist so bescheuert, wie einem Vogel das Bellen beibringen zu wollen. 


Fremdgeher die nach Beileid suchen 5/5


----------



## Selor Kiith (10. Februar 2010)

Das jemand wirklich denkt, dass das da oben wirklich stimmt... SO DUMM sowas in einem öffentlich Forum rumzuposaunen kann einfach niemand sein, da braucht jemand nur aufmerksamkeit (vorallem wegen der "sieben damen" Is klar 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

) 5/5


----------



## Manowar (10. Februar 2010)

Natürlich ist das eine Suche nach Aufmerksamkeit, trotzdem könnte es stimmen.
Warst du mal aufm WGT? Das ist wohl der größte Puff Deutschlands.

Allein schon, wenn ich mit ner Freundin hier in die Matrix gehe (In der schwarzen Szene,kennt das Ding eigentlich jeder) und mir angucke, was da so abgeht..


----------



## LordofDemons (10. Februar 2010)

jo^^

ich sag nur 

"Sprich niemals die frauen mit den pinken haaren an außer du stehst auf schnittwunden im bett"

oder

"setz dich NIEMALS auf die schwarze couch"
"warum nicht?"

2 stunden später ein kurzer blick au fdie couch da vögeln da grad 6 leute fröhlich Oo

Goths sind einfach anders aber nette leute (bis auf die frauen mit den pinken haaren :O) 

edit @ Trippertyp: HAHAHAHAH FAIL!!!! ich schmeiß mich weg naja das wars wohl mit hochzeit sollte das stimmen^^


----------



## Selor Kiith (10. Februar 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Well... alright...

Das es offensichtlich zuviele Leute gibt die ihr Privates lieber einem SMS-Dienst anvertrauen und sich darauf stützen "Wer wen liebt", "Was man zum Frühstück essen soll", "Ob Er/Sie fremdgeht", "Wie man zusammenpasst", "Wie das gemeinsame Kind heißen soll", "Welches Haustier zu einem passt", "Ob das Haustier einem Treu ist" (ehrlich WTF?!) und was es sonst noch für "Services" gibt... DAS soll dann in der Demokratie mitbestimmend sein... und dann wundert man sich noch warum der Laden so langsam gemütlich den Bach runtergeht... 5/5


----------



## Sascha_BO (10. Februar 2010)

@LoD:
Ich geh seit 16 Jahren (nicht mehr ganz so regelmäßig) in die Matrix, aber eine schwarze Couch auf der fröhliche Orgien gefeiert werden ist mir noch nicht aufgefallen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Steht die beim Chef im Büro... oder irgendwo im Backstage-Bereich wo "ausschweifende (Afterkonzert-)Partys" eh nicht ganz sooo ungewöhnlich sind/waren?


----------



## Manowar (10. Februar 2010)

Ich denke LoD spricht von nem anderen Schuppen, der ist ja nen Stück weiter weg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber da sieht man mal..die Gothszene ist überall gleich *g* 



LordofDemons schrieb:


> ich sag nur
> 
> "Sprich niemals die frauen mit den pinken haaren an außer du stehst auf schnittwunden im bett"



Das kannst du nicht an der Haarfarbe festmachen, das kannst du bei jeder haben *g*


----------



## LordofDemons (10. Februar 2010)

die jungs und mädels in nürnberg haben anscheinend ihren härtegrad durch ihre haarfarbe markiert >.<


edit: der  vollständigkeit halber ist zu sagen das dieses erlebniss mir gott sei dank erspart blieb allerdings n guter freund von mir das alles mitgemacht hat seit dem will er da nie wieder rein :3


----------



## Dominau (10. Februar 2010)

Dass ich heute um *11 *schule aushatte und um *15:20 *wieder hin muss!!!   10/10

sc***ß prüfung >.<


----------



## LordBowser (10. Februar 2010)

sinnlose threads on teh interwebz regen mich ziiemlich auf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Winipek (10. Februar 2010)

Antworten mit denen ich nüscht anfangen kann 3/5


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (10. Februar 2010)

hausaufgaben-.- 5/5


----------



## Asayur (10. Februar 2010)

Die Idioten, die grade vor mir auf der Strasse waren, auf dem Weg nach Hause (normal 2/5) heute: 4/5


----------



## Winipek (10. Februar 2010)

Potpotom schrieb:


> Das ich 2 Wochen Urlaub habe... 5/5
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## LordofDemons (11. Februar 2010)

schnee 2/5
leute die nicht auto fahren können 3/5


----------



## Asayur (11. Februar 2010)

du hast "Leute die bei Schnee noch weniger fahren können 6/5" vergessen *g*


----------



## LordofDemons (11. Februar 2010)

Asayur schrieb:


> du hast "Leute die bei Schnee noch weniger fahren können 6/5" vergessen *g*



ja genau die hab ich eigendlich gemeint^^

30 auf der landstraße ---.--- da hilft kein wusa wusa mehr :/


----------



## Sascha_BO (11. Februar 2010)

Karnevalsgedöhns im Radio  *5/5* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deanne (11. Februar 2010)

Karneval bzw. die Besoffenen auf den Straßen: 5/5
Die Tatsache, dass mein Freund in Köln wohnt und ich den Scheiß auch noch mitmachen muss: 100/5
Das momentane Wetter: 5/5

Edit: Kopfschmerzen: 5/5


----------



## Skatero (11. Februar 2010)

Was in One Piece passiert. 1337*666/5 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Breakyou (11. Februar 2010)

dass jeden Tag neuer Schnee fällt :/ 3/5
dass kein Frühling in Sicht ist 5/5


----------



## Selor Kiith (12. Februar 2010)

Das ich mich mit Evolutionären Abfallprodukten rumärgern muss -.- 5/5


----------



## Lethior (12. Februar 2010)

Besoffene Männer in rosa Hasenkostümen, die mir "Disco Pogo" und ähnlich geistreiche Lieder ins Ohr brüllen 5/5
Dass bei uns kaum Schnee liegt 3/5


----------



## Manoroth (12. Februar 2010)

Meine Mutter 5/5


----------



## Lekraan (12. Februar 2010)

2 Kumpel um mich herum die mich gerade flamen weil ich wegzieh --.--' 7/5


----------



## Petersburg (12. Februar 2010)

Das es immer noch schneit 5/5

Karneval 3/5

Leute die Karneval nicht Mögen -0/5 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DasX2007 (12. Februar 2010)

Der ganze Karnevalkrempel... -.- 5/5
Das es wieder später dunkel wird. 3/5
Leute, die auf der Autobahn nur links fahren und das mit 90 km/h... 5/5


----------



## Selor Kiith (13. Februar 2010)

Das sämtliche Anglistikkurse für das Sommersemester mal wieder total überfüllt sind und ich laut WUSEL nirgends zugelassen bin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 5/5

Daraus folgend heute Mittag nen Haufen E-Mails schreiben, dass man mich doch bitte noch da reinlässt, da es mir dann doch langsam auf die Eier geht... 5 Semester und ganze 5 (in Worten FÜNF) Anglistik Kurse besuchen können -.- 5/5

Edit: 
Wenn das nichts wird: Fachwechsel beantragen (Ich lass mir nicht auf der Nase herumtanzen!) 10/5
Noch nicht wissen was ich dann machen könnte (Hängt dann wohl zwischen Philosophie und noch irgendwas was ich mir dann noch raussuchen muss, was als Unterrichtsfach auch was bringt -.-) 5/5


----------



## Selor Kiith (13. Februar 2010)

Doppelposts 5/5

Wenn mein Unterbewusstsein entscheidet das jegliche Tagträume vollkommen kranke Dramen sein müssen 5/5


----------



## Gimli2010  (13. Februar 2010)

AutoBlogs 4/5

Die Musik meiner Schwester 5/5


----------



## Lekraan (13. Februar 2010)

Gimli2010 schrieb:


> Die Musik meiner Schwester 5/5



Lass mich raten -> Disco Pogo?


----------



## Gimli2010  (13. Februar 2010)

Lekraan schrieb:


> Lass mich raten -> Disco Pogo?



Nein, schlimmer Tatto und so ein scheiss^^


----------



## Skatero (14. Februar 2010)

Gimli2010 schrieb:


> Nein, schlimmer Tatto und so ein scheiss^^



Da ist doch Disco Pogo schlimmer.


Disco Pogo 5/5


----------



## Selor Kiith (14. Februar 2010)

Wenn man extremen Mist gebaut hat und der einzige Speicherstand einem 20 Stunden Spielzeit kostet, sämtliche Upgrades, Ressourcen etc.etc. 5/5


----------



## Breakyou (14. Februar 2010)

Faschingsumzüge..saufen und pöbeln 7/5


----------



## Gothic_1234 (14. Februar 2010)

der scheiß WINTER 5/5


----------



## Caps-lock (15. Februar 2010)

Der Winter 6/5
Die Isolierung in meiner Wohnung 0/5 (da nicht vorhanden, kann man sich nicht über die ärgern)
die FEHLENDE Isolierung in meiner Wohnung 7/5
Das die Post es nicht hinbekommen hat meine Wii Spiele pünktlich zu liefern am Samstag 5/5


----------



## Gimli2010  (15. Februar 2010)

AutoBlogs 7/5

Das Wetter 10/5


----------



## Selor Kiith (15. Februar 2010)

Das irgendwie niemand anständige Synchronisationen hinkriegt... Mass Effect 2 hat auch so einiges versaut (dabei auch eine Anspielungen... Kenneth... der Schottische Ingenieur!) 5/5


----------



## Breakyou (15. Februar 2010)

ich find die großen "Männer" und "Frauen" viel schlimmer..4/5
kleine Kinder wissen es nicht besser , sie schon 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: WTF? wo ist der Post hin?


----------



## DasX2007 (15. Februar 2010)

Leute, die die deutsche Rechtschreibung nicht beherrschen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 5/5

Vorurteile gegen Computerspieler u.ä. (eigendlich Vorurteile generell) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 10/5


----------



## Death_Master (15. Februar 2010)

DasX2007 schrieb:


> Leute, die die deutsche Rechtschreibung nicht beherrschen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




es heißt eigentlich und nicht "eigendlich"


Leute, die die deutsche Rechtschreibung nicht beherrschen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 5/5


----------



## DasX2007 (16. Februar 2010)

Death_Master schrieb:


> es heißt eigentlich und nicht "eigendlich"
> 
> 
> Leute, die die deutsche Rechtschreibung nicht beherrschen
> ...



Leute, die auf jeden auch so kleinsten Fehler in Sätzen hinweisen und sich dann toll finden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 5/5

Du weisst doch was ich damit meine...

Edit: Noch 2,5 Stunden arbeiten...3/5


----------



## DER Lachmann (16. Februar 2010)

das morgen wieder schule ist -.-" 10/5


----------



## Soramac (16. Februar 2010)

das Leute mit den Pfeiltasten WoW zocken 100/5


----------



## Ykon (16. Februar 2010)

DER schrieb:


> das morgen wieder schule ist -.-" 10/5



Dass ich heute in die Schule musste. o.0 4/5


----------



## Falathrim (16. Februar 2010)

Death_Master schrieb:


> es heißt eigentlich und nicht "eigendlich"
> 
> 
> Leute, die die deutsche Rechtschreibung nicht beherrschen
> ...



Leute mit roten Punkten auf der Sonnenbrille 5/5

Dass ich schon wieder irgendwie krank bin 100/5


----------



## QuakeFour (16. Februar 2010)

Politiker die falsche Versprechungen machen  10/5

Pessimisten 4/5

Das heute nicht so viel los ist 3/5


----------



## DER Lachmann (16. Februar 2010)

Khorhiil schrieb:


> das lekraan wegzieht .. *wein*.. 5/5



er ist bei mir gut aufgehoben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lekraan (16. Februar 2010)

Khorhiil schrieb:


> will ich hoffen, pass auf meinen kleinen auf *schluchz*... was will er nur allein tun mit seinen 1,85 xD



Inzwischen 1,88Meter


----------



## DER Lachmann (16. Februar 2010)

Lekraan schrieb:


> Inzwischen 1,88Meter




ooohh.. dann kann mein kleiner lekraan ja auf mich aufpassen <3 xD


----------



## DER Lachmann (16. Februar 2010)

dann pass ich eben auf mein hasi auf (L) xD

@ topic
morgen .. schule .. tödlich Q_Q 15/5


----------



## LordofDemons (16. Februar 2010)

das ich seit 8 uhr heute morgen wach bin und noch nichts aber auch gar nichts (ok 3 Pick UP) gegessen habe 10/10!


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (16. Februar 2010)

das ich morgen wieder in die schule muss ._. 5/5


----------



## Thoor (16. Februar 2010)

Mein ganzes Leben in Moment OVER NINETHOUSAND / 5 ... >.<


----------



## Soramac (16. Februar 2010)

Da passt ja dein Avatar ganz gut dazu :>


----------



## Soramac (16. Februar 2010)

Doppelpost lul :<


----------



## QuakeFour (17. Februar 2010)

Musterung mit 18 10/5

Deutschlands Zivilcourage  4/5


----------



## Soramac (17. Februar 2010)

Das ich heute an der Schule war zur 1. obwohl wir zur 3. hatten >_< 10/5


----------



## Helmchen123 (17. Februar 2010)

internet blogger/socializer und son gezücht 5^78/5


----------



## QuakeFour (17. Februar 2010)

kreischende kinder 5/5

Posser 4/5


----------



## Breakyou (17. Februar 2010)

dass der Ava vom poster über mir mal mein desktophintergrund war 4/5 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 scherz


----------



## Morvkeem (17. Februar 2010)

das mal wieder Tote Hose ist 1/5 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Breakyou (17. Februar 2010)

dass ich nicht zu Full Force darf/kann 5/5


----------



## QuakeFour (17. Februar 2010)

Das es so langweilig um die Uhrzeit ist. 5/5


----------



## DasX2007 (18. Februar 2010)

Leute, die in den ganzen Social Networks ihre gesamten persönlichen Daten öffentlich zur Schau stellen und sich dabei auch noch toll vorkommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 1337/5

Noch 6 Stunden Arbeit 2/5 (Habe ja Internet hier, daher nur 2 von 5 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## Lekraan (18. Februar 2010)

Das "mein" 2ter Rechner nicht auf das Internet zugreifen kann 7/5


----------



## Rage123 (18. Februar 2010)

=>3/5 Lehrer
=>5/5 Lehrer, die aufm Gymi "Arschloch" und "...du bist auch noch so dumm, wieste aussieht" sagen, nein sry SCHREIEN, und sich dann auch noch wundern, wenn keiner sie mag
=>2/5 Wenn mein PC abstürzt
=>4/5 Leute, die alles hassen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


=>2/5 Schlechte Filme
=>3/5 Langweilige Bücher
=>5/5 Big Brother und andere komische Sendungen von komischen Leuten mit komischen Leuten


----------



## Laz0rgun (18. Februar 2010)

Rage123 schrieb:


> =>3/5 Lehrer
> =>5/5 Lehrer, die aufm Gymi "Arschloch" und "...du bist auch noch so dumm, *wieste aussieht*" sagen, nein sry SCHREIEN, und sich dann auch noch wundern, wenn keiner sie mag
> =>2/5 Wenn mein PC abstürzt
> =>4/5 Leute, die alles hassen
> ...




Sicher, dass ein Lehrer das so sagt?


----------



## Breakyou (18. Februar 2010)

glaub ich auch nicht das wäre beleidigung und das ist als Lehrer nicht gut :/


----------



## BossRulE (18. Februar 2010)

5/5 Twitter!!! oO das regt echt sowas von auf, jede 2. mail bei fängt an mit "Follow me @ Twitter <click here>"

4/5 Mein Auto   das will nich über 130 fahren wtf? mechaniker meint das wär normal so... i-net nachgeguckt: auch wenn der wagen uralt is fährt er immernoch mindestesn 160! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ohh hab Facebook vergessen xxxx/5


----------



## jainza (18. Februar 2010)

Breakyou schrieb:


> glaub ich auch nicht das wäre beleidigung und das ist als Lehrer nicht gut :/



gibt trotzdem Lehrer, die sowas machen. Ich habe gerade einen, der hat in einer Rundmail an den Kurs uns alle als "Idioten" bezeichnet und behauptet, dass wir alle "für die Wirtschaft nicht zu gebrauchen sind". Grund: Bei einem war das Mailfach voll und er konnte seine Hausaufgaben somit nicht direkt schicken.


----------



## Breakyou (18. Februar 2010)

Wer-kennt-Wen 5/5


----------



## LordofDemons (19. Februar 2010)

jainza schrieb:


> gibt trotzdem Lehrer, die sowas machen. Ich habe gerade einen, der hat in einer Rundmail an den Kurs uns alle als "Idioten" bezeichnet und behauptet, dass wir alle "für die Wirtschaft nicht zu gebrauchen sind". Grund: Bei einem war das Mailfach voll und er konnte seine Hausaufgaben somit nicht direkt schicken.


mein alter mathelehrer hat uns auch als penner und idioten beschimpft wir fandens lustig >.<


----------



## Manowar (19. Februar 2010)

Ich hatte immer Spaß daran, wenn mich nen Lehrer beleidigt hat.
Mein Sportlehrer hielt es auch mal für nötig seinen 1Tonnen Schlüsselbund nach mir zu werfen, wo ich gekonnt ausgewichen bin, mir die Schlüssel genommen habe und unter die Tribüne gepfeffert hat und er drunterkriechen durfte.
Die Beleidigungen hab ich nie gemeldet, dafür bin ich zu fair *g*
Und das mit dem Schlüssel hatte auch kein Nachspiel, weil hey..das war eine versuchte Körperverletzung, hatte damit nen kleines Druckmittel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber mit dem Alter kommt die Weisheit (oder sie in die Richtung..)

Verkackte Schulzeit 5/5 (war aber trotzdem spaßig) und hey..ich bin Technischer Zeichner 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crucial² (19. Februar 2010)

Das ich bis 17 Uhr arbeiten muss heute. 3/5 (nur 3 Punkte weil ich hier Internet habe)
Meine Maus hier in der Arbeit. 6/5


----------



## Draighton (19. Februar 2010)

Also was mich ankotzt sind diese dämlichen Communitysites, auf denen man seinen Account nicht manuell löschen kann. Das ist an Anmaßung und faschistischem Verhalten nicht zu überbieten.
Falls irgendein Oberadmin das hier liest - lösch meinen Account. Alternative sehe ich mich genötigt üble Nachrede zu verbreiten, was wohl der Wahrheit näher kommen würde als der gesamte Content ......


----------



## LordofDemons (19. Februar 2010)

Draighton schrieb:


> Also was mich ankotzt sind diese dämlichen Communitysites, auf denen man seinen Account nicht manuell löschen kann. Das ist an Anmaßung und faschistischem Verhalten nicht zu überbieten.
> Falls irgendein Oberadmin das hier liest - lösch meinen Account. Alternative sehe ich mich genötigt üble Nachrede zu verbreiten, was wohl der Wahrheit näher kommen würde als der gesamte Content ......



kewl story bro tell me more
es gibt nen abmeldebutton im mybuffedprofil 

wer lesen kann ist klar im vorteil!


aufs mybuffed profil gehen -> Einstellungen -> abmelden

die community wird dir danken


----------



## QuakeFour (19. Februar 2010)

Draighton schrieb:


> Also was mich ankotzt sind diese dämlichen Communitysites, auf denen man seinen Account nicht manuell löschen kann. Das ist an Anmaßung und faschistischem Verhalten nicht zu überbieten.
> Falls irgendein Oberadmin das hier liest - lösch meinen Account. Alternative sehe ich mich genötigt üble Nachrede zu verbreiten, was wohl der Wahrheit näher kommen würde als der gesamte Content ......



nimm es mir nicht übel aber wie dämlich bist du eigentlich? meld dich halt nicht an dann hast das prob nicht.


----------



## rebotic (19. Februar 2010)

Vodafone Telefonsupport der meint mich 2 Monate nach meiner Kündigung zum 4ten Mal anrufen und fragen zu müssen was der grund dafür ist...und das um 6 Uhr morgens wenn man frei hat-.- 7/5


----------



## Golrik Eisenfaust (19. Februar 2010)

Das ein Libarler Hund ähm eine Liberale Welle von dekadenz im Land spricht und damit Dumbinglohnempfänger und natürlich auch Hartz4 Empfänger meint. Er meint also Menschen die vom Minimum Leben und sich natürlich voll Dekadent im Geld Baden, mit 100er Kubanische anzünden, Kühlschrank offen lassen und nicht zu vergessen der Harmen, die Autos und natürlich die Wohnsitze, wobei gerade im Winter ja ein südlicher in Betracht gezogen werden sollte. 
Da hat er schon recht gelle ... ich meine die armen Politiker. Wenn man sieht wie hart ... wie grausam und brutal es unseren EU Abgeordneten in der Parlaments Kantine geht ... diese Zustände schrecklich. Ihre Lebensweise ist unter dem, was wir uns Vorstellen können. Unser Dekadentes Verhalten unsere Arroganz, macht uns Blind vor der Wahrheit. Diese Menschen leiden ja ... 37 Wein Sorten haben sie im Programm der Kantine und nur 3 aus Deutschland ... der rest Frankreich. *schnüff* Da muss man doch was tun gegen. Wir sollten unser Dekadentens Leben mal überdenken ... aufhören über unsere Verhältnisse zu Leben und ... mal etwas mehr Wein zu unseren Abgeordneten schicken, wir haben ihn ja und davon viel zu viel. 
Ja Westerwelle hat schon recht ... wir Leben über unsere Verhältnisse und sind Dekadent. Ich meine zum Klimagipfel nach Koppenharken musste ja einige Politiker fliegen ... die wurden nicht abgeholt mit dem Dienstwagen ... sie mussten fliegen.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (19. Februar 2010)

Die Arbeitslosen sind Feinde des Staates und machen diesen kaputt. Die armen Manager, die sooo viel arbeiten und nur das 1000 fache verdienen müssen den Armen Steuern zahlen. Hallo? Was ist das für ein Staat?
Hier ein paar gute Argumente, aus zuverlässiger und sehr seröser Quelle: http://www.bild.de/BILD/news/standards/kommentar/2010/02/15/kommentar.html
*Aber es* gibt auch Hunderttausende Männer und Frauen, die hart arbeiten und trotzdem kaum mehr Geld haben als ihre vom Sozialstaat versorgten Nachbarn.

*Höhere Hartz-IV-Sätze *lösen deshalb kein Problem, sondern schaffen nur neue.

*Höhere Hartz-IV-Sätze* bedeuten höhere Steuern für die Arbeitnehmer oder höhere Schulden zulasten unserer Kinder.

*Höhere Hartz-IV-Sätze* verleiten mehr Menschen dazu, nicht mehr zu arbeiten. Warum sich in einem niedrig bezahlten Job anstrengen, wenn man ohne Arbeit genauso viel Geld bekommt?


*Höhere Hartz-IV-Leistungen führen zwangsläufig zu mehr Hartz-IV-Empfängern.*

Wenn bei Wahlen Hartz-IV-Empfänger, Rentner und andere vom Staat Versorgte die Mehrheit bilden, dann entscheiden die Nicht-Arbeitenden, wie viel die Noch-Arbeitenden zu zahlen haben.

*So würde *aus dem Sozialstaat eine höchst unsoziale Gesellschaft

Ne, sehr logisch! Die wo schön arbeiten sollen den faulen Armen Geld zahlen. Gehts noch?! Die Sozialleistungen müssen runter, damit diese Schmarotzer endlich arbeiten müssen! Und die Manager müssen für ihre sehr harte Arbeit entlohnt werden und sollen keine Steuern zahlen! Das ist Ausbeutung!
Gegen Arme, sie machen Deutschland kaputt!

Wer hier keine Ironie gefunden hat, der soll mal nach nem Grashalm auf einer saftig grünen Wiese suchen.
Westerwelle und sein Armenhass 5/5


----------



## QuakeFour (19. Februar 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Die Arbeitslosen sind Feinde des Staates und machen diesen kaputt. Die armen Manager, die sooo viel arbeiten und nur das 1000 fache verdienen müssen den Armen Steuern zahlen. Hallo? Was ist das für ein Staat?
> Hier ein paar gute Argumente, aus zuverlässiger und sehr seröser Quelle: http://www.bild.de/B.../kommentar.html
> *Aber es* gibt auch Hunderttausende Männer und Frauen, die hart arbeiten und trotzdem kaum mehr Geld haben als ihre vom Sozialstaat versorgten Nachbarn.
> 
> ...


Nur so am rande ich kenne leute die Hartz-IV bekommen, und die wollen Arbeiten aber finden nichts oder können es nicht weil sie Alleinerziehende sind du kannst nicht von ein auf den auf alle schließen.

Ich habe mich eine Zeit lang mit dem Thema befast, und muss sagen einige Personen behandeln Hartz-IV empfänger wie den letzten dreck. sowas sind Asoziale-Menschen für mich weil die Menschen habe an bestimmten Tagen nicht mal was zu Essen für ihre Kinder.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (19. Februar 2010)

Sry, wenns so rüberkommt. Ich will damit nicht sagen, dass alle Arbeitslosen faul sind. Die meisten wollen arbeiten. Sie haben einfach Pech. Ein paar aber sind eben faul. Aber dieser Anteil ist sehr gering und für den Sozialstaat nicht weiter tragisch.
(schwarz-weiß denken is böse!)


----------



## Golrik Eisenfaust (19. Februar 2010)

Hugo Müller Vogg, der zum Sprechroh der Kanzlerin geworden ist und vor der Volksrepublik Deutschland warnt. Denn sowas wie ein gestzlicher Mindestlohn ist ja auch tödlich. Aber mich regt eben diese Debatte um Hartz IV richtig auf. Das eben jemand das Wort Dekadenz mit Hartz IV verbindet, ist in meinen Augen schon hart. Es gibt immer Ausnahmen keine Frage. Aber die meisten die davon Leben müssen, wollen dass nicht. Sie bekommen nicht genug, sie leiden unter diesem Gefühl Wertlos zu sein und dann verstärken es noch viele, mit solchen Sprüchen. Nein die Leute tun mir enorm Leid, aber Dekadenz find ich, ist was anderes. Wie gesagt 37 Weine gibt es in der EU-Parlaments Kantine und 3 Deutsche Weine, dass sind Probleme die hätten einige gern. 
Aber das Hugo Müller Vogg sich natürlich sofort in die Breche wirft und mit Fakten auf den Tisch schlägt, dass war fast klar. Wer vor einem Mindestlohn warnt, der kann Hartz IV nur schlecht finden. Denn eine Verrinerung vom Hartz IV ist nicht nur schrecklich für Leute, die davon Leben müssen, sondern auch Lohnempfänger die wegen Hartz IV arbeiten müssen. Denn die würden ja noch weniger Geld bekommen, ist ja auch eine Folge. Die Erhöhung ist auch nicht falsch, mehr Konsum ist nie ganz falsch. Das Problem das viele heute kein Geld mehr fürs Arbeiten bekommen. Aber nein ... dass kann es nicht sein. *Kopf schüttelt*


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (19. Februar 2010)

Golrik schrieb:


> Die Erhöhung ist auch nicht falsch, mehr Konsum ist nie ganz falsch.



Da haben wirs. Die Reichen haben Millionen auf ihrem Konto, dass sie nie benötigen werden.
Wieso erhöht man dann nicht einfach die Steuern der Reichen -> 
a)denen macht es nicht wirklich was aus 	
b)kann der Staat sozialer werden, Harz IV rauf -> mehr Konsum
c) Der gestiegene Konsum führt zu mehr Arbeit und Geld -> Ankurblung der Wirtschaft, mehr Arbeitsplätze, weniger Arbeitslose-> Sozialstaat kann erhöht werden, da weniger Sozialhilfe benötigen

Die Reichen müssten einfach nur mehr Steuern zahlen, da es ihnen nichts ausmacht, weil sie immer noch viel mehr verdienen. Und nicht die Armen müssen noch Ärmer gemacht werden.
Was unser Herr Westerwelle da macht ist lobbyistisch und diskriminierend für viele (nicht selbst verschuldete) Arbeitslose.
Aber er will nicht über diesen Weg gehen, weil er weniger populär ist. Das ist Politik von heute bzw. die Politik der FDP.
Punkt und aus!
FDP 5/5


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (19. Februar 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Da haben wirs. Die Reichen haben Millionen auf ihrem Konto, dass sie nie benötigen werden.
> Wieso erhöht man dann nicht einfach die Steuern der Reichen ->
> a)denen macht es nicht wirklich was aus



Das ist ja das Problem...es macht ihnen was aus. Vielen auf jeden fall.
Die Regierung hat Angst das die Reichen Deutschland fluchtartig verlassen wenn sie diese stärker besteuern.
Und meiner Meinung nach ist diese Sorge nichtmal ganz unbegründet da es genug Reiche gibt die viel zu gierig sind.
Das erkennst du doch schon an den teilweise skrupellosen Geschäftsmännern. Zuletzt zutage gekommen durch die Bankmanager.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (19. Februar 2010)

SWeeT_mushrOOms schrieb:


> Das ist ja das Problem...es macht ihnen was aus. Vielen auf jeden fall.
> Die Regierung hat Angst das die Reichen Deutschland fluchtartig verlassen wenn sie diese stärker besteuern.
> Und meiner Meinung nach ist diese Sorge nichtmal ganz unbegründet da es genug Reiche gibt die viel zu gierig sind.
> Das erkennst du doch schon an den teilweise skrupellosen Geschäftsmännern. Zuletzt zutage gekommen durch die Bankmanager.


Wer das Geld hat hat die Macht und wer die Macht hat hat das Recht.
Das ist in diesem Falle leider so. Es muss eine Lösung dagegen gefunden werden. Aber mit der FDP an der Macht wirds nix. Erst muss Deutschland schön auf dei Schnauze fallen, dass die FDP nicht mehr gewählt wird.


----------



## QuakeFour (19. Februar 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Wer das Geld hat hat die Macht und wer die Macht hat hat das Recht.
> Das ist in diesem Falle leider so. Es muss eine Lösung dagegen gefunden werden. Aber mit der FDP an der Macht wirds nix. Erst muss Deutschland schön auf dei SChnauze fallen, dass die FDP nicht mehr gewählt wird.



Da werden wohl noch Jahre vergehen.


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (19. Februar 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Wer das Geld hat hat die Macht und wer die Macht hat hat das Recht.
> Das ist in diesem Falle leider so. Es muss eine Lösung dagegen gefunden werden. Aber mit der FDP an der Macht wirds nix. Erst muss Deutschland schön auf dei SChnauze fallen, dass die FDP nicht mehr gewählt wird.



Genau das hab ich nach der Wahl auch gesagt. Diese ganzen schrecklichen FDP...ja ich denke man kann Fanatiker sagen wollten es ja nicht wahr haben.


----------



## Morvkeem (19. Februar 2010)

mich regt sowas auf:

DAS!!!!

<zugroßeZahl>/5

Edith sagt: Oh jetzt isser zu 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Caps-lock (19. Februar 2010)

Genau das regt mich auch auf
5/5

Kann man den Typen nicht wenigstens ein klein wenig gerichtlich belangen ?


----------



## Sascha_BO (19. Februar 2010)

Caps-lock schrieb:


> Kann man den Typen nicht wenigstens ein klein wenig gerichtlich belangen ?


Falls Du den Westergandhi meinst (übrigens *5/5* ), ich hab heute Morgen erst im Radio gehört, daß ihn jemand wegen Beleidigung(?) vor Gericht zerren will... ob er da großartig was erreicht glaub ich kaum, aber vielleicht merkt der Bundesguido ja dann doch noch irgendwann, daß er sich jetzt wo er bei den Großen mitspielen darf erst recht nicht mehr alles erlauben kann.


----------



## worldofhordcraft (20. Februar 2010)

Kartons 99999999/5
Stempel + Stempelkissen 99999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999/5
Langeweile 77/5


----------



## Davatar (20. Februar 2010)

Momentan:
- In 2 Arbeitswochen mehr als 3 volle Arbeitstage an Überstunden geleistet zu haben: 5/5
- Keine Aussicht auf Besserung bis Ende Montag: 5/5
- Ein Mädel abgeschleppt zu haben, die nen Freund hat (ohne dies zu wissen selbstverständlich): 3/5
- Weiterbildungen, die mir auch das letzte Bisschen restliche Freizeit rauben: 5/5
- Dass meine Tanzpartnerin wegzieht und sich das anfühlt als würd ich mich von ner Freundin trennen: 5/5
- Dass ich sicher noch 2-3 Monate warten muss bis ich umziehen kann: 4/5
- Dass das "Bookmark"-Symbol im Buffed-Forum immernoch nicht angezeigt wird: 1/5
- Apple: 358235823582385823582385283582385823582385823583285823582385283583285823583285823582385293598389349863489698346983498638946/5
- iTunes: (siehe Apple)
- Dass ich seit dem 1.1. dieses Jahres dauernd gestresst bin und sich das in absehbarer Zeit nicht ändert: 5/5
- Dass ich noch bis 17 Uhr hier rumsitzen muss, obwohl nur absolut überflüssiger Quark diskutiert wird (und zwar seit 10 Uhr morgens), den wir in 5 Minuten hätten diskutieren können UND ICH FÜR DIESEN MIST NEN SAMSTAG OPFERN MUSS: 5/5
- Dass ich diesen Mist jeden Monat machen muss: 5/5


----------



## Shaila (20. Februar 2010)

Im Moment irgendwie der Papst, also 5/5


----------



## Sascha_BO (20. Februar 2010)

- mein zur Zeit erhöhter Milchverbrauch... *1/5
*- das ich deshalb jetzt nochmal los muß um Milch zu kaufen... *2/5*
- das neben dem Wasserhahn kein zusätzlicher Milchhahn ist... *7/5*


----------



## Lekraan (20. Februar 2010)

Meine Mutter 4/5
Mein vorstehender Umzug 7/5
Nackenschmerzen 3/5
Langeweile 4/5


----------



## QuakeFour (20. Februar 2010)

Die Nachbarn 2/5
Die Berufsschule 5/5
Meine Geschwister 10/5


----------



## DasX2007 (20. Februar 2010)

Mein ständiges Nasenbluten 5/5
Chips gleich alle 3/5


----------



## LordofDemons (20. Februar 2010)

Davatar schrieb:


> Momentan:
> - In 2 Arbeitswochen mehr als 3 volle Arbeitstage an Überstunden geleistet zu haben: 5/5
> - Keine Aussicht auf Besserung bis Ende Montag: 5/5
> - Ein Mädel abgeschleppt zu haben, die nen Freund hat (ohne dies zu wissen selbstverständlich): 3/5
> ...


Kopf hoch davatar du packst das

nach jedem tief kommt hoch !


----------



## Terrorsatan (21. Februar 2010)

Dass ich langmam mein PC-Konsum zurückschrauben muss, denn das Abi steht vor der Tür. 
2/5, da ich eh langsam keine Lust mehr hab xD
Dass ich Lernen muss 5/5
Dass morgen wieder Schule ist 5/5


----------



## Jácks (21. Februar 2010)

Dass ich am Mittwoch die erste Deutscharbeit dieses Halbjahr schreibe. 4/5
Dass mein Ipod nicht funktionieren will 5/5.
Dass ich morgen Kunstunterricht habe und meine Lehrerin mich wieder anscheißen wird. 4/5


----------



## LordofDemons (24. Februar 2010)

das ich grad meie notizzettel minianwendung weggeklickt hab und jetzt alle notizen weg sind 
SCHEI?E SCHEI?E SCHEI?E ich hab das zeug doch nur da reingeschrieben fuck
nicht messbar /10


----------



## Lekraan (24. Februar 2010)

Ebay. 67/5
Schulden 78/5
Morgen Umzug nach Aachen 7675/5
Alles gerade 786/5
(Fast) jeder 7/5


----------



## DER Lachmann (24. Februar 2010)

Lekraan schrieb:


> (Fast) jeder 7/5



<-- ?


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (25. Februar 2010)

die aussicht die tage von sonntag bis ca donnerstag (Gesammtwertung die bisher auf dieser Seite steht x 2)/5


----------



## Symatry (25. Februar 2010)

Morgen arbeiten müssen 8/5
Samstag und Sonntag arbeiten 9/5
Arbeiten 7/5
Schreibkram erledigen 6/5
Bundeswehr inc 2011 400/5


----------



## Selor Kiith (25. Februar 2010)

Leichte Prellungen der Hand 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 5/5

Edit: Und irgendwie auch extreme Druckschmerzen an den Nasenpinöckelviechern der Brille 5/5


----------



## Skyler93 (25. Februar 2010)

5/5 wenn man auf einer schule ist wo man kaum wen kennt, und die dich dann blöd anmachen weil sie ja zusammen unterwegs sind Oo
10/5 das wennse alleine unterwegs sind voll net sind Oo
und 15/5 wennse dich ärgern mit kleinen späßigkeiten wie schubsen, und die sie zurück schubst und sie die fresse nichtmehr aufkriegen
und top
20/5 Lehrer die einen einen Verweis geben, nur weil man sich wehrt und alle ja nix gesehen haben aber der typ aufeinmal am boden liegt -.-
und überhaupt
150/5 leute die gegen andere "nationen" (wie russen gegen türken und andersrum) was sagen nur weil ihn eine bestimmte person nicht gefällt

symatrie versuch bundeswehr auf 2012 zu verlängern, dann musste eh nicht hin, du weist ja 2012 weltuntergang blabla 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Destilatus (26. Februar 2010)

Die BVG -.- solches Assis ....


----------



## Bodvarr (26. Februar 2010)

Ninjalooter 4/5
Bremser 5/5
Spassten die in der Öffentlichkeit laut "Musik" hören, die ausser ihnen keiner hören will. 4/5
Rumpöbelnde hobbygangstas die in der Gruppe einen auf "megakrass" und stark machen... 5/5


Kriiiiieg!


----------



## Shaila (26. Februar 2010)

Bodvarr schrieb:


> Ninjalooter 4/5
> Bremser 5/5
> Spassten die in der Öffentlichkeit laut "Musik" hören, die ausser ihnen keiner hören will. 4/5
> Rumpöbelnde hobbygangstas die in der Gruppe einen auf "megakrass" und stark machen... 5/5
> ...


----------



## Bodvarr (26. Februar 2010)

Edit: ups fallsches zitat sorry ^.^


----------



## jainza (26. Februar 2010)

das heute Revierderby ist und ich das Spiel nicht sehen kann 5/5


----------



## ShadowLuffy (26. Februar 2010)

das ich gerade die Wiederholung von OnePiece verpasst habe, zum glück kommt ja noch eine. 4/5


----------



## Soladra (27. Februar 2010)

Dass ich bein Frisör war und meine Haare mir so geschnitten wurden, dass ich ausseh wie Ginny aus HP6 mit braunen haaren 3/5


----------



## Skatero (27. Februar 2010)

wlan 10/5


----------



## Reo_MC (27. Februar 2010)

Skatero schrieb:


> wlan 10/5



kein wLan zu haben, sondern mit meinem kaputten dLan rein zu müssen 

OVER NINE THOUSAND!!!!/5

Raidabende mit nur einer Hälfte des Raids ("Kopfweh"/"Ich? Angemeldet?")

4/5

Die typische heutige WoW-Randomgruppe

7/5


----------



## Destilatus (28. Februar 2010)

Prolls und Pöbel in Clubs 100000/10


----------



## Laz0rgun (28. Februar 2010)

Doppelt so viel wie im gesamten Thread / 5 
Das wir heute zum 10ten Mal Kael gelegt haben und ich IMMER NOCH KEIN EINZIGES KACK TEIL VON DEM HAB OMG.


----------



## Symatry (28. Februar 2010)

Mein dicker Kopf 2/5
Sonntag 3/5
Hausaufgaben/Lernen 3/5
keine Lust mehr auf WoW 5/5  (es ist doch so ein tolles Spiel)
Noch 8 Wochen bis zum dreiwöchigen Urlaub 3/5
Wohnung aufräumen 1/5
Gesundheit 2/5


----------



## &#24525;&#12385;&#12403; (28. Februar 2010)

Sonntag um 6 auf stehen.

Schlechtes wetter.

Langeweile und das den ganzen Sonntag.


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (28. Februar 2010)

das morgen schon wieder montag ist ._. 5/5


----------



## ShadowLuffy (28. Februar 2010)

das ich heute nicht ausschlaffen konnte. 4/5

das nur mist im Fernsehn kommt. 5/5

die Katze der Nachbarin. 2/5

oh man kein gutes Wochenende.  ^^


----------



## Davatar (1. März 2010)

In 2 Wochen 4 Arbeitstage an Überstunden angehäuft zu haben: 4/5


----------



## Braamséry (1. März 2010)

4/5 Idioten, die sich für was Besseres halten.
5/5 Assoziale Leute
-> Leute, die in Deutschland kein Deutsch können
-> Leute die Sagen "Arbeiten? Wozu? Hartz IV reicht mir"
-> usw.
(Das bezieht sich auf jeden Mitbürger nicht irgendwie nur auf Ausländer bevor das jemand denkt)
100/5 Meine Schwester!
4/5 Bücher aus der Schule^^
5/5 Leute InGame mit unmenschlichen Forderungen an EQ o.ä
5/5 Flamer
5/5 Leute, die mich ohne GUTEN Grund am WE wecken 
2/5 Noch 7Tage bis es nach Prag geht/Klassenfahrt, dauert einfach zu lang^^

Man diese Liste könnte so lang werden


----------



## Grakuhl (1. März 2010)

langsames internet 5/5
hip-hop 4/5
schlechtes wetter 5/5


----------



## Davatar (1. März 2010)

Unzuverlässige Leute, die erst nen Termin 3x verschieben, dann, wenn man den Termin wahrnimmt die nötigen Unterlagen nicht vollständig aufweisen können, danach ne neue Frist ansetzen bis wann sie die Unterlagen liefern können und dann immernoch keine vollständigen Unterlagen liefern können: 5/5
Boah wenn ich der Vorgesetzte von dem Typen wär würd der sowas von rausfliegen aus der Firma aber echt und ne Referenz könnte der auch gleich vergessen! Ich hasse sowas!


----------



## DasX2007 (1. März 2010)

Leute, die in einem IT Kurs sind, es aber nicht auf die Reihe kriegen zwei Dateien in ein RAR Archiv zu packen und es auf einen Server hochzuladen... Unmessbar/5


----------



## Ol@f (1. März 2010)

Mittwoch Vorabi-Klausur und alle anderen Schüler haben frei 4/5


----------



## Ykon (3. März 2010)

MW2! 6/5

*Kissen prügel*


----------



## &#24525;&#12385;&#12403; (3. März 2010)

Mein Bruder 4/5

Die Langeweile 5/5

Keine Blog Idee 5/5




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nami-Chan (4. März 2010)

Youtube Clips, die eine schlechte qualität haben 7/5

Youtube clips that have a poor quality 7/5


----------



## Hinack (4. März 2010)

Youtube 5/5 , ich sage nur : "Dieses Video ist aufgrund eines Verstosses gegen die Nutzungsbedingungen in deinem Land nicht verfügbar." -.-


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (4. März 2010)

Leute, die keinerlei Kritik aufnehmen können. 5/5
Leute die über jeden scheiß meckern, aber wenn andere über diese Person nur 1 mal meckern, dann ist es sofort Hochverrat. 5/5
Leute, die alles gut finden, was ihre "Cliquenmitglieder" machen und alles schlecht finden, was Leute machen, die ihre Antipathie haben. 5/5
Leute, die jmd. mit löschen der Freundschaft auf Facebook "bestrafen", weil diese Person was ganz leicht kritisches geschrieben hat. (weils lächerlich ist^^) 2/5
Medienopfer und Mitläufer, die es nicht mal merken 5/5
Idioten, die nach jedem Absatz IMMER einen sinnloses Smiley machen müssen. 3/5


----------



## OneManShow (6. März 2010)

Dass ich meine Skullcandy´s  am ersten Tag kaputt gingen. 99/5
Sind aber wieder repariert von nem OverProTechnicker 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.
Hätte eigentlich 160€ gekostet aber ich musste ihm nur Marmorkuchen backen.
MfG OneManShow


----------



## Deanne (6. März 2010)

5/5: Naive Menschen. Besonders die, die sich alles erzählen lassen und die Welt durch die rosarote Brille sehen.


----------



## painschkes (7. März 2010)

_Der Internetanbieter Alice 10238597716/5_


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (7. März 2010)

Das ich bei Battlefield BC2 mit meinem Bro nich auf einem Server zocken kann-.- 5/5
Warum funzt das nie aufem PC? das hat schon bei MW2 immer nur probs gemacht


----------



## &#40845;Nami (7. März 2010)

_das ich noch nicht ins kKno konnte um Alice im Wunderland zu sehen 3/5_


----------



## &#40845;Nami (7. März 2010)

_Doppel post sorry....

das ich noch kein Starcraft 2 Beta - Key habe 2/5
_


----------



## dragon1 (7. März 2010)

&#40845;Nami schrieb:


> _das ich noch nicht ins kKno konnte um Alice im Wunderland zu sehen 3/5_



same here xD noch 1,5 std, Warten: 2/5


----------



## Manowar (8. März 2010)

SWeeT_mushrOOms schrieb:


> Das ich bei Battlefield BC2 mit meinem Bro nich auf einem Server zocken kann-.- 5/5
> Warum funzt das nie aufem PC? das hat schon bei MW2 immer nur probs gemacht



Man kann sich doch als Freund laden, dann klickt man das Fenster an.
Dann ist rechts außen nen Pfeil, wo du dich bei ihm einloggen kannst (auch wenn da kein Server steht)

Die haben nicht mit so einem Ansturm gerechnet, weswegen die Server leider nicht soo stabil sind, aber sie arbeiten fix dran 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



4/5 weil ich mich gestern Nacht nicht einloggen konnte ^^


----------



## Naho (8. März 2010)

Dass ich grad in der Schule sitze und heute lernen sollte 5/5


----------



## DER Lachmann (8. März 2010)

das ich mir den großen zeh gebrochen hab 3/5


----------



## Lekraan (8. März 2010)

Dieses Kaff hier in dem ich seit kurzem wohne x/5


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (8. März 2010)

Manowår schrieb:


> Man kann sich doch als Freund laden, dann klickt man das Fenster an.
> Dann ist rechts außen nen Pfeil, wo du dich bei ihm einloggen kannst (auch wenn da kein Server steht)
> 
> Die haben nicht mit so einem Ansturm gerechnet, weswegen die Server leider nicht soo stabil sind, aber sie arbeiten fix dran
> ...



Du brauchst mich nicht für minderbemittelt halten. Das ganze Freunde Gedöns haben wir ja hinter uns gebracht. (Hat ersma ne halbe Stunde gedauert bis da i-was angekommen ist)
Als ich dann auf seinen Server wollte wurde er gekickt. Er wollte auf meine Server - Ich wurde gekickt.
Und wenn wir es doch mal auf einen Server schaffen haben wir eine miserable Latenz. Schwankt dann immer so zwischen 200 - 999.
Mich ärgert dass das Spiel an sich so unfertig auf den Markt geworfen wurde.
Das Interface im Online-Mode ist teilweise verbuggt, Latenzprobleme, Bei mir beendet das Spiel knapp 2mal pro Tag einfach so ohne Vorwarnung, Ursache oder Fehlermeldung. Ist schon 3 mal eingefroren an der selben Stelle in der Story. Punkbuster macht nur Ärger, gestern zb wurde ich regelmäßig von PB gekickt weil meine Version angeblich nicht aktuell wäre. Hab dann die Empfehlung angenommen auf evenbalance.com die Aktualisierung selber vorzunehmen. Gesagt, getan. Was ist passiert? Nichts! Teilweise sind Anzeigen in der Statistik verbuggt und die Anzeigen vor der Map ebenso.
Nach den großen Tönen die EA gespuckt hat im Bezug auf Modern Warfare 2 haben sie so gut wie nichts gehalten. Nein es ist sogar noch schlimmer. Ich hatte mit Abstand noch nie so viele Fehler in einem Online-Shooter. Das ging ja schon alles los als ich das Spiel am Erscheinungstag eingelegt habe. Kaum ist das Spiel installiert lädt schon der erste Patch. Erst so über Infinity Ward und Activison herziehen und dann sowas.
Bei Batllefield hab ich zwar jetzt ganz tolle dedicated Server aber dafür funktioniert der ganze Rest nicht so wie er sollte. Ganz große Klasse EA, so Großmäuler hab ich am liebsten.

Sorry aber das musste ich echt mal los werden-.- 5/5


----------



## Geige (8. März 2010)

5/5 Substanzlose Aion Flamer
5/5 verblendete und verbohrte Menschen


----------



## EisblockError (8. März 2010)

Leute die Casper kennen 4/5


----------



## wildrazor09 (8. März 2010)

OneManShow schrieb:


> => AUF EINER MESSE ESSEN 10/5 (eklig und teuer...SACKTEUER. 7€ für ein Stück Pizza Alta??) <---- Du sagst es ich habe auf der Gamescon gegessen und werde es nie wieder tuhen.


----------



## Carcharoth (8. März 2010)

5/5 - Meine Radeon 5850 die ich im Januar bestellt habe ist noch immer nicht da. Hätte angeblich Ende Februar kommen sollen. Wurde auf Ende März verschoben.
5/5 - Napoleon Total War geht nicht im Netzwerk. Fehler liegt vermutlich beim Provider, aber die wollens nicht korrigieren. Umtausch vom Game wird schwer...
5/5 - Bürokraten!!!


----------



## ayanamiie (8. März 2010)

Das alle sotun als seien Hartz4 Empfänger alles assoziale schmartotzer 5/5

Die schlechte arbeitsmarkt situation   4/5

Gearscore 5/5

Wenn nichts gutes im TV Läuft 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

	5/5


----------



## DER Lachmann (8. März 2010)

das mein großer zeh + vorderfuß gebrochen ist und ich 3-4 wochen gips tragen muss ... 5/5
das ich wahrscheinlich deswegen nicht aufs paganfest kann 5/5
=
10/5


----------



## nirvanager1 (8. März 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Leute, die jmd. mit löschen der Freundschaft auf Facebook "bestrafen", weil diese Person was ganz leicht kritisches geschrieben hat. (weils lächerlich ist^^) 2/5
> Medienopfer und Mitläufer, die es nicht mal merken 5/5
> Idioten, die nach jedem Absatz IMMER einen sinnloses Smiley machen müssen. 3/5



sowas von /sign

Das hat meine Ex mit mir gemacht (Löschen der Freundschaft bei Facebook) -- ich fühle mich ja sooooo arg bestraft jez.....NICHT
würde es aber auf ein 1/5 hinabsenken oder sogar 0,00000001/5

Mein Mathe-Lehrer, wenn er wieder n blödes Kommentar schiebt und einen den Tag versaut ohne dass man auch nur i-etwas
falsch gemacht hat 4/5

Wenn Mädls betrunken zu einem rüber kommen und fragen ob man mit ihnen aufs Klo gehn will 2/5 (solange sie hübsch is passts ja 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)

Von nem Buskontrolleur angemotzt zu werden, obwohl er null ahnung von nix hat 3/5

Wenn morgens die Milch alle ist und ich den Cafe schwarz trinken muss 1/5

Wenn einem die Geldtasche geklaut wird mit Baren, Führerschein und ähnlichem drin, oder man sie verliert 5/5

Wenn Sonntag abend ist und man feststellt, morgen ist wieder Schule/Arbeit 3/5

Wenn ein Fußballspiel zwecks regen ausfällt 2/5

so reicht jez mal

Edit: 

Dass wir für die Maturareise in ein anderes, schäbiges Hotel umgebucht worden sind und jez alle die Reise storniern und wir was neues suchen müssen..... :/ 	5/5


----------



## Areos (8. März 2010)

5/5 das meine 5850 schon seit wochen im rechner sitzt zusammen mit nem phenom II x4 3.4GHz C3 BE aber der neue speicher nur auf 1333MHz läuft und nciht auf 1600 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



5/5 das Star Wars The old republic noch so lang dauert

5/5 die arbeitsmarktsituation

5/5 das es nicht nicht sommer ist


----------



## timinatorxx (8. März 2010)

Falathrim schrieb:


> 2/5 Drogenkinder...speed, Pilze, Koks, Crack, Heroin, MDMA blablablubb...wers nimmt stresst dauernd rum, kann ich voll nicht ab



Ich finds gut das du Weed ( Gras,marihuana ) nicht einbeziehst^^ da es nicht direkt als droge zu sehen ist.....wenn doch dann wär sport auch eine droge 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (8. März 2010)

timinatorxx schrieb:


> Ich finds gut das du Weed ( Gras,marihuana ) nicht einbeziehst^^ da es nicht direkt als droge zu sehen ist.....wenn doch dann wär sport auch eine droge
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Also bei Gras spackt mein Kumpel auch total ab...
Der wird Paranoid, da fallen dir die Augen ausem Kopp
Und mir kann man erzählen was man will. Es ist und bleibt ne Droge.
Da brauchen sich die ganzen Erbsensammler überhaupt net anstrengen mich mit ihren kleinlichen Argumenten zu überzeugen.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (8. März 2010)

Leute, die sich über jeden scheiß und über jeden, der nicht in ihrer clique ist aufregen. Aber wenn sich einer auch nur 1 mal wegen ihnen oder wegen was anderem aufregt. Der ist sofort ein Idiot und soll sich beruhigen... 5/5


----------



## Powerflower (8. März 2010)

Unfaire spiele da bekomm ich einfach nur nen anfall 5/5
Schlechte Patchpolitik 5/5
Unaufgeräumter Schreibtisch 2/5
Spinner die grundlos irgend nen scheis anstellen 5/5
vollkommen unreife menschen 3/5
Menschen die Lautstark in der Öffentlichkeit ihre lieblingmsuik hören... zumindest wenns ne richtung is die ich nicht brauchen kann 5/5
Spieler die nicht verlieren können 1/5
...
...
...
noch zu viel


----------



## Interminator (8. März 2010)

2000031/5 Hausaufgaben xD

5/5 Hopper die mit jogginghosen und eis tee zur schule kommen und sich weil sie hinter der schule rauchen cool fühlen.

4/5 Wenn die verdammte Intervention bei mw2 mit stopping power pro und FMJ trozdem immer 2 schüsse fürn kill braucht. Rage quit inc.

4/5 so komische typen die bei bfbc2 in den busch rein gerannt kommen wo ich mitm sniper sitze und mich von hinten messern.

3/5 leute die mich bei bfbc2 ausm heli raus snipern, das is echt schlim.

5/5 bei mw2 inner ac130 sein und schon nen 24er killstreak haben aber dann von nem typen gekillt werden und es mal wieder nichts mit der nuke wird. Das mit dem tod bei 24 kills is mir schon rund 5 ma passiert... -.-


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (8. März 2010)

Interminator schrieb:


> 4/5 Wenn die verdammte Intervention bei mw2 mit stopping power pro und FMJ trozdem immer 2 schüsse fürn kill braucht. Rage quit inc.



Oh ja -.- ....ich fühle mit dir Bruder
Das bringt mich auch an den Rande eines Nervenzusammenbruchs.


----------



## Erz1 (8. März 2010)

Wenn Leute mal eben Samstag nachts bei mir vorbeikommen 3/5
Sportunterricht in der Schule 5/5
Leute, die im Bus so laut Musik hören , das man mithören kann. 5/5 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Leute, die sich über den Stil von anderen lustig machen 1/5


----------



## dragon1 (8. März 2010)

Bei travian gekattert werden 5/5 *ausfreak*


----------



## Ykon (8. März 2010)

Interminator schrieb:


> 4/5 Wenn die verdammte Intervention bei mw2 mit stopping power pro und FMJ trozdem immer 2 schüsse fürn kill braucht. Rage quit inc.





SWeeT_mushrOOms schrieb:


> Oh ja -.- ....ich fühle mit dir Bruder
> Das bringt mich auch an den Rande eines Nervenzusammenbruchs.



Wie wärs mit Kopf- bzw. Brusttreffer? :>
Hab zwar schon viele Videos zu "Hitmarkers" gesehen, kann das aber beim besten Willen nicht bestätigen. Selbst als ziemlich guter (jaja, eigenlob stinkt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) Quickscope Sniper hab ich kaum Erfahrungen damit gemacht.

Naja, btt.

Leute, die dort mit Sturmgewehren samt gl und danger close zusammen mit one man army als perks im spawn sitzen und dort für die ganze Runde verweilen. 3/5


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (8. März 2010)

Die würden nichtmal verrecken wenn ich ihnen das Rückrat aus dem Leib schiesse
Aber ich sterbe schon bei einem Treffer in meinen Fußnagel


----------



## Ykon (8. März 2010)

SWeeT_mushrOOms schrieb:


> Die würden nichtmal verrecken wenn ich ihnen das Rückrat aus dem Leib schiesse
> Aber ich sterbe schon bei einem Treffer in meinen Fußnagel



Hast ne 360? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wenn ja, kannst du ja deinen GT an mich per PN schicken, dann können wir ja morgen ein paar Runden daddeln.


----------



## Crush351 (8. März 2010)

Große Tabletten, die man nehmen muss und nicht den Hals runterbekommt-.- 2/5
Leute die in der Klasse mit nassen Schwämmen, Gummibänder, Kreide, usw.. rumwerfen. 5/5

Das nervt, ich warte ja immer dadrauf, das die was ins Auge bekommen und aufhören^^


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (8. März 2010)

Ykon schrieb:


> Hast ne 360?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Nope ich habs mir aufem PC angetan^^


----------



## Ykon (8. März 2010)

SWeeT_mushrOOms schrieb:


> Nope ich habs mir aufem PC angetan^^



Ouh, auf dem PC suckt das Spiel wirklich, habs mir auch mal "angetan" *g*

Eindeutig MW2 auf dem PC 5/5
Kenn kein anderes Spiel, das so große Unterschiede bei der PC und Konsolenversion aufweist. Natürlich jetzt aufs Gameplay/Community bezogen.

Ach ja, und BFBC2 ist für die Konsole ein Reinfall. Es gibt kaum Unterschiede zum ersten Teil und die Unterschiede, die es gibt, sind kompletter Mist. *g* 5/5


----------



## GammaChief (8. März 2010)

1/5 die neue travian version^^ 
5/5 Raucher die nach kaltem Rauch stinken... (gegen Raucher im allgemeinen habe ich nichts)
5/5 Leute die sich nur mit ihren Fäusten helfen können
5/5 Leute die meinen sie sind die aller coolsten und meinen sie müssen immer stänkern
5/5 Leuten denen man nichts Recht machen kann, aber auch wirklich garnichts!
5/5 Penisvergleiche wie Recount und Gearscore
5555/5 die Richtung in die sich die "Demokratie" entwickelt...


----------



## Skyler93 (8. März 2010)

Ykon schrieb:


> Ouh, auf dem PC suckt das Spiel wirklich, habs mir auch mal "angetan" *g*
> 
> Eindeutig MW2 auf dem PC 5/5
> Kenn kein anderes Spiel, das so große Unterschiede bei der PC und Konsolenversion aufweist. Natürlich jetzt aufs Gameplay/Community bezogen.
> ...



dafür ist es aufn PC endgeil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


aber glaub dir das es auf der konsole kacke ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


mir gefällts, wenn dice endlich mal die server in ordnung bekommen würde -.-
kicked by punkbuster, es konnte keine verbindung zu EA online hergestellt werden und und und -.-
najo aber auch nur abends^^
das regt mich auf 10/5 ^^
und was mich noch aufregt, sind Sniper auf kleinen Hardcore servern -.-
sonst bin ich zufrieden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Erz1 (8. März 2010)

Also sollte ich es mir nicht für die Ps3 holen? Also BFBC2? ^^


----------



## Fámeless (8. März 2010)

5/5 Kinder die im Bus laut mit ihrem Handy "HaRdStYlE-MuKkE" hören (jedes mal wenn man aussteigt hat man Kopfschmerzen)
5/5 Rechtschreibflamer


----------



## Skyler93 (8. März 2010)

Erz1 schrieb:


> Also sollte ich es mir nicht für die Ps3 holen? Also BFBC2? ^^



deine sache, wenn dir Bc1 gefallen hat schon, wenn eher mittelmäßig weiß nicht, wenn dun PC hast der die Leistung bringt, hols dir auf jeden fürn PC BF istn PC game 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Battlefield!!!!
leistung mäßig braucht das auch nicht soviel, amfangs hat es bei mir a wengal rumgespinnnt, lag aber an meiner dualcore die defekt war, nun gehts supi und grafik kannste auch bis auf aa alles hochstellen mit Gts 250 500MB 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Deine sache, aber wenndes online spielen willst auf jeden holen, ist einfach endgeil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ( meine meinung, und von vielen anderen)
und jo fameless, wenn solltens einfach leise machen, einfach net normal solche leutz


----------



## zeryudo (8. März 2010)

dumme leute obv


----------



## &#40845;Nami (8. März 2010)

_das gerade Teamspeak 3 nicht richtig funktioniert 4/5_


----------



## Matress (8. März 2010)

Wenn man sich die Lippen an einer Pizza verbrennt 5/5.


----------



## sKYlarK51 (9. März 2010)

das die Ämter viel zu lange brauchen um einen Antrag zu bearbeiten,
dann eine Bescheinigung von einer anderen Amtstellle wollen obwohl sie im SELBEN Gebäude eine Etage tiefer ist 10/5

kleine WoW Kiddys mit 80 und frischem ungesockeltem PvP-Gear vor OG rumhocken und 79er zum Duell vordern und diese dann mit l2p vollspammen 5/5


----------



## Billy Eastwood (9. März 2010)

vor lauter Müdigkeit bei Tekken 6 failen 4/5.


----------



## Littletall (9. März 2010)

Was mich so richtig nervt?

5/5 Mein Chef
5/5 Mein Chef
5/5 Mein Chef

Sorry, aber ich hasse den Kerl. Kann der mich nicht einmal in Ruhe lassen?

Was mich sonst noch nervt...

Im Zug
5/5 Die Leute, die meinen, alle wollen ihre Musik mithören und ihren MP3-Player auf Trommelfellplatz-Lautstärke stellen.
4/5 Die Kinder im Zug, die ihre Handyvideos herumzeigen und doof angeben.
3/5 All die Leute, die sich anhören, als würde das, was sie in ihrer Freizeit tun, das einzig Richtige sein (in der Art: "Das würde ich NIE machen, ich mach lieber das."). Total ätzend.


----------



## raving lunatic (9. März 2010)

Im Bus:
Komische, teils stinkende Männer mittleren Alters die sich genau neben dich setzen, obwohl der Bus so gut wie leer ist. (Passiert wohl nur Frauen) 4/5

Im Zug: Der Zug xD Ständig verspätet.. ABER wenn du dich verspätest fährt er auf die Sekunde pünktlich ab >_< 
Naja Züge und ich sind immer ein Problem.. an meiner Abifahrt hat einer sogar angefangen zu brennen ôo (kann ich nix dafür XD) Das Lustige war ja in Köln sollte uns ein Ersatzzug bereitgestellt werden, allerdings war der Zug mit dem wir letztendlich nach Köln gefahren sind verspätet, sodass der Ersatzzug ohne uns abgefahren ist..
Auf Jeden Fall: 5/5


----------



## Manowar (9. März 2010)

SWeeT_mushrOOms schrieb:


> Du brauchst mich nicht für minderbemittelt halten.




Und du brauchst nicht so rumheulen, wenn man helfen will 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das mit dem Patch war kacke, aber naja..war nach 5Minuten durch.
Bei mir läuft das Spiel seit Gestern gut. (Server sind btw zu 400% ausgelastet, wodurch es manchmal zu Fehlern kommt)
Singleplayer lief absolut ohne Probleme.
Ich bin zufrieden :>


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (9. März 2010)

Manowår schrieb:


> Und du brauchst nicht so rumheulen, wenn man helfen will
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Du brauchst auch nicht alles von mir Ernst zu nehmen^^

Und das mit dem manchmal ist aber noch sehr beschönigt.
Es gibt praktisch nichts, was keinen Fehler hat.


----------



## Caps-lock (9. März 2010)

Mich regt das Wetter auf ^^
Ich wohne in Bremen und wir haben quasi seit Weihnachten Dauerfrost 5/5


----------



## &#27177;Chee (9. März 2010)

_das gewisse leute sich immer über irgendwelche lootverteilungen aufregen 4/5_


----------



## Deanne (9. März 2010)

5:5: Dass ich mir beim essen in die Wange gebissen habe und das jetzt brennt wie Sau.


----------



## Dominau (9. März 2010)

Das meine Inliner heute gekommen sind ist zwar ganz toll,
aber muss dann draußen schnell liegen?
Und why the fuck hat dann ausgerechnet heute keiner zeit sich meine wunderschönen skates anzuschauen?

4/5


----------



## Selor Kiith (9. März 2010)

Feuer im Mülleimer O_o 5/5


----------



## DER Lachmann (9. März 2010)

das ich jetzt mit krücken zum paganfest kann .. grmml ...
ich hasse krücken ._. 5/5


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (9. März 2010)

DER schrieb:


> das ich jetzt mit krücken zum paganfest kann .. grmml ...
> ich hasse krücken ._. 5/5



Viel Spaß beim moshen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## trolldich (10. März 2010)

buffed.de mit seiner kackwerbung 5/5


----------



## Crucial² (10. März 2010)

Das ich schon seit nem Monat auf meinen PC warten muss. 6/5


----------



## Resch (10. März 2010)

Diese verkackte Kälte 5/5


----------



## DasX2007 (10. März 2010)

trolldich schrieb:


> buffed.de mit seiner kackwerbung 5/5



Leute die kein Adblock Plus benutzen... 5/5


----------



## Lyua (11. März 2010)

das ich keine Blog Ideen habe 5/5

Das ich Langeweile habe 3/5

Mein Bruder 5/5


----------



## &#27177;Chee (11. März 2010)

Das ich mein Bild für Mybuffed ( Über mich ) nicht fertig bekomme mit Adobe Photoshop CS4 3/5

Das ich gerade Langeweile habe und mir das Chinesische essen ausgeht 4/5


----------



## Kizna (11. März 2010)

DAs ich in meiner Wohnung kein Internet habe ... verflucht die sollen sich gefälligst beilen.


----------



## Deanne (11. März 2010)

5/5: Angeber und Wichtigtuer


----------



## Soldier206 (11. März 2010)

Diese weisse scheisse da draussen, die manche auch als Schnee bezeichnen 200/5

Das man in Ba-Wü jetzt seitm 01.03.10 kein Alk mehr nach 22 Uhr im Laden bekommt 4/5


----------



## dragon1 (11. März 2010)

Das  ich meine Freunde erst am Samstag wieder treffe bei der DSA runde statt morgen und dass meine Lieblings-Skype-Gespraechspartnerin off ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 1/5 
Aber ansonsten hab ich gute laune


----------



## Firun (11. März 2010)

diese *********piep******* Pr0n-Spammer   10/5   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## villain (12. März 2010)

5/5 leute, die auf einer bundestraße 80 km/h fahren - egal ob tempo 60 oder 70 zone oder außerhalb solch einer zone
4/5 hundebesitzer, die die scheiße von ihrem schatzi nicht wegmachen
3/5 dass, wenn ich dann alle paar wochen mal zu mcdoof fahre, mein burger erst noch gemacht werden und ich dann warten muss, obwohl ich richtig kohldampf habe (ok: wenigstens ist der burger dann ganz frisch und noch heiß)
2/5 die "warten-sie-ich-habe-es-auch-passend-leute" vor mir an der kasse mit ihrem ganzen kleingeld....
1/5 leider kann nicht an jedem tag wochenende sein :-)


----------



## Tilbie (12. März 2010)

5/5 das mein Praktikum heute vorbei ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lyua (12. März 2010)

Das ich Krank bin 5/5

Langeweile 5/5

den Ganzen Tag im bett liegen 5/5


----------



## jainza (12. März 2010)

villain schrieb:


> 5/5 leute, die auf einer bundestraße 80 km/h fahren - egal ob tempo 60 oder 70 zone oder außerhalb solch einer zone



wo ist denn dabei das Problem? Wenn man sich darüber aufregen würde, dass sie 50 statt 80 fahren ok, aber wenn sie schneller fahren stören bzw. behindern sie doch keinen.


----------



## mastergamer (12. März 2010)

Geschäfte, deren Waren innerhalb von einigen Tagen ausverkauft sind, und es mind. ein Monat dauert, bis jene Geschäfte die Waren nachbestellen. 3/5


----------



## Harloww (12. März 2010)

Anime 5/5


----------



## babando (12. März 2010)

Leute die sich nur aufmotzen wenn sie zu mehr sind und wenn se alleine sind sich in die Hose scheißen(meistens Türken) 5/5
Schnee 5/5
Zunge verbrennen 3/5


----------



## villain (13. März 2010)

jainza schrieb:


> wo ist denn dabei das Problem? Wenn man sich darüber aufregen würde, dass sie 50 statt 80 fahren ok, aber wenn sie schneller fahren stören bzw. behindern sie doch keinen.



das problem ist: die 80-schleicher könnten auch schneller fahren - auf einer bundesstraße sind normalerweise 100 km/h erlaubt.....


----------



## jainza (13. März 2010)

villain schrieb:


> das problem ist: die 80-schleicher könnten auch schneller fahren - auf einer bundesstraße sind normalerweise 100 km/h erlaubt.....



ach so, ich hatte das so verstanden, dass sie 80 in einer Tempo 60 Zone fahren. Zu langsam fahren ist natürlich nervig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (13. März 2010)

Leute die sich in Sachen einmischen die sie nen Dreck angehen 5/5


----------



## Harloww (13. März 2010)

Final Fantasy 5/5


----------



## Erz1 (13. März 2010)

Das ich heute Abend nicht ins Roxy Concerst Flensburg zu BLOW! kann 5/5 (ist ne Veranstlatung aus Kiel , man -.-)


----------



## jainza (13. März 2010)

Dass mein PC nicht von der Ubuntu CD booten will 4/5


----------



## Asayur (13. März 2010)

Das sich Greed - Black Border gerade eben im ersten Kapitel / ersten Livel, nach viermaligem sterben an einem merkwürdigen "wähle den richtigen Weg" Teil ca. 2m vor dem nächsten Speicherpunkt termininiert hat -.- 9/5


----------



## Krudi (13. März 2010)

Leute die ihre sämtlichen Beziehungsprobleme auf Schuler.CC schreiben 4/5
Omas im Supermarkt 1/5


----------



## Oberster Kriegsfürst Ugnar (13. März 2010)

Das wir gerade bei Hakkar sind und bei 1% Gewiped sind 5/5
Das im Nachtschwärmer Thread wieder schlechte Laune herrscht 4/5


----------



## Petersburg (13. März 2010)

Harloww schrieb:


> Final Fantasy 5/5



Leute wie du, die Final Fantasy nicht Mögen 5/5 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Harloww (13. März 2010)

Petersburg schrieb:


> Leute wie du, die Final Fantasy nicht Mögen 5/5
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Leute wie du, die Final Fantasy verteidigen aber nie zugeben würden dass es kein Rollenspiel ist.
5/5.


----------



## Laz0rgun (14. März 2010)

das heute wieder ein kack rnd t5 bekommen hat, ich mich deshalb derbe angepisst hab und jetzt auser stamm geworfen wurde 2k /5


----------



## Lyua (14. März 2010)

Das heute nur mist im TV kommt 5/5

Schlechtes Wetter 5/5

Das mein Pc abstürzt wen ich mir ein film ansehe 5/5



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Harloww (14. März 2010)

Lyua schrieb:


> Das heute nur mist im TV kommt 5/5



Ich kann mich nicht erinnern, dass das jemals anders gewesen ist.

Darum, Fernsehen. 5/5.


----------



## MyBestFriendThePC (14. März 2010)

4/5 die Leute bei McDonalds die man 1. nicht versteht und 2. die ewig zum einpacken brauchen
5/5 Die Leute die sich über alles aufregen und einen gleich schlagen wollen
2/5 Meine cousins (7Jahre alte Zwillinge)^^


----------



## Palatschinkn (14. März 2010)

Mich regt so richtig auf wenn einer meint Evo´s sind gleich/besser als Impreza´s.


----------



## Asayur (15. März 2010)

Dass es nach einem eigentlich schönen Wochenende wieder schneit. 3,5/5
Und das obwohl es metereologisch gesehen schon Frühling ist. 4/5
Und das irgendwie kein Ende in Sicht ist. 5/5


----------



## Billy Eastwood (15. März 2010)

Das Wetter 4/5. -.-


----------



## Dominau (15. März 2010)

Die pure Langeweile! 5/5


----------



## jatarea52 (15. März 2010)

nervige Kinder die meinen wenn sie net in den Bus reindrücken wie die blöden kriegen sie keinen Platz 5/5!

vom Busfahrer angemault werden weil einem der geduldsfaden reißt, die kleinen Kinder wegschubst und sich reindrückt, mit seinen 2Metern allerdings mehr auffällt als die kleinen Kinder 5/5

Bei fauldarm in ICC 10 bei 2k Hp Wipen 5/5


----------



## Dominau (15. März 2010)

Wegen sowas fahr ich kein Bus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Reflox (16. März 2010)

Dass ich gleich Sport habe 4/5

Das eine Klassenkamaradin mit dem Namen "Reflox" zu Tode nervt 6/5

Das ein Klassenkamerad gerade in Vancouver an den Paralympics ist (Seine Mutter macht beim Schweizer Curling-Team mit) und sich dort erholt 2/5


----------



## Potpotom (16. März 2010)

Reflox schrieb:


> Das eine Klassenkamaradin mit dem Namen "Reflox" zu Tode nervt 6/5


Nur mal so zur Info... du benennst deinen Buffed-Account nach deiner nervigen Klassenkameradin die dich offensichtlich total nervt?

Aber mach dir nichts draus, später nennt sich das dann Ehe.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thoor (16. März 2010)

Potpotom schrieb:


> Nur mal so zur Info... du benennst deinen Buffed-Account nach deiner nervigen Klassenkameradin die dich offensichtlich total nervt?
> 
> Aber mach dir nichts draus, später nennt sich das dann Ehe.
> 
> ...



was sich liebt das neckt sich


----------



## Abrox (16. März 2010)

Ehermalige Raucher die sich jetzt über Raucher aufregen 10/5

Normale Nichtraucher machen keine Szene über ein Feuerzeug auf dem Tisch -_-#


----------



## Oberster Kriegsfürst Ugnar (16. März 2010)

wenn jemand Kritisiert aber selbst keine Kritik vertragen kann 5/5


----------



## Dominau (16. März 2010)

Das bei Two and a half man die 2. folge immer noch einer der alten ist -.- 3/5


----------



## Harloww (17. März 2010)

Dass Leute noch immer "Two and a half M*e*n" schauen. 4/5

Dass Leute ihre Sätze hier mit "Das" beginnen. 5/5


----------



## dragon1 (17. März 2010)

Harloww schrieb:


> Dass Leute noch immer "Two and a half M*e*n" schauen. 4/5
> 
> Dass Leute ihre Sätze hier mit "Das" beginnen. 5/5



Das ist doch ganz normal, dass man Sätze hier mit "Das" beginnt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## rovdyr (17. März 2010)

dragon1 schrieb:


> Das ist doch ganz normal, dass man Sätze hier mit "Das" beginnt.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Und ich umgehe das Ganze. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich muss gleich zur Arbeit. 5/5


----------



## Potpotom (17. März 2010)

Mich regt gerade auf, dass mein Nespresso-Automat heute offensichtlich keinen Bock hat. 5/5

Ein Morgen ohne Kaffee... *schrei*


----------



## Lyua (17. März 2010)

Leute die nett zu dir sind und dann hinten rum über dich Lästern 5/5


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (17. März 2010)

Harloww schrieb:


> [...]



Klugscheißer 2/5


----------



## seanbuddha (18. März 2010)

Leute die Threads im World of Warcraft Forum erstellen die unnötig einfache Fragen beinhalten oder die schon 1000 Mal erstellt wurden:


68761698639416687987133136613133179189039632367632/5




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



(Aber jetzt nicht denken das ich das auf diesen Thread beziehe ne?)


----------



## Deanne (19. März 2010)

5/5: Rückenschmerzen. Sehr unangenehm.


----------



## seanbuddha (19. März 2010)

Deanne schrieb:


> 5/5: Rückenschmerzen. Sehr unangenehm.



Hi Deanne 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Den morgen durchmachen zu müssen 4/5


----------



## BlizzLord (19. März 2010)

Lekraan schrieb:


> Meine hässliche neue dumme bescheuerte Lehrerin 374/5
> Die geht mir sowas von aufn Keks -.-'



Leute die Menschen beleidigen obwohl sie diese nicht kennen.

5/5


----------



## Davatar (19. März 2010)

Harloww schrieb:


> Dass Leute noch immer "Two and a half M*e*n" schauen. 4/5


Leute, die Leute nicht mögen, die "Two and a half Men" schauen: 1/5
Bürokraten: 5/5
Notfälle, die auf mich abgeschoben werden nur weil ich der einzige bin, der grad verfügbar ist (und das obwohl das eigentlich nicht zu meinem Job gehören würde): 4/5
Leute so laut ins Telefon schreien, dass man den Hörer 2 Meter vom Ohr entfernen muss und man den Typen immernoch in normaler Redelautstärke hört: 4/5


----------



## Lyua (19. März 2010)

Das ich noch 10 tage warten muss bis Naruto wieder  kommt 3/5

Die große Langeweile5/5

das ich heute Nacht nur 3 stunden geschlafen habe 5/5


----------



## Selor Kiith (19. März 2010)

Verdammten, fast schon brennenden Muskelkater... 5/5


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (19. März 2010)

Selor schrieb:


> Verdammten, fast schon brennenden Muskelkater... 5/5



ich fühle mit dir bruder Oo
hab ich grade auch
kann meine beine kaum bewegen 5/5


----------



## Blocher (20. März 2010)

DER schrieb:


> 5/5 vollidioten im bus die hip hop mit dem handy hören
> 5/5 kleine spacken die aufmucken weil man sie angekuckt hat ooohoooh sry das ich in deine richtung gekuckt hab



Da bin ich voll und ganz deiner Meinung!!

und jeden Morgen so früh aufstehen 5/5


----------



## seanbuddha (20. März 2010)

Wegen eines Liedes wieder World of Warcraft spielen anzufangen: 5/5





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=qX7ehxyYRQc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Rikkui (22. März 2010)

6/5 Montag-Freitag
5/5 Samstag
4/5 Sonntag


----------



## Soladra (22. März 2010)

montag 5/5
eingeschlafene füße, die auf einmal voller Krämpfe sinf 7/10


----------



## Rikkui (22. März 2010)

Lekraan schrieb:


> Das gute ist, wenn dein Fuß eingeschlafen ist, dann kann man da dagegenhauen und man spürt nichts
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



genau.... voll der vorteil halt


----------



## Tokkrash (22. März 2010)

Meine Geschwister 4/5
Das Legend of The Seeker nur einmal die Woche kommt 5/5
Das ich nicht Grillen kann 3/5


----------



## Dominau (23. März 2010)

Tokkrash schrieb:


> Das ich nicht Grillen kann 3/5



Ich geh oft mit kumpels raus grillen.. keiner kanns und wir machens trotzdem 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




5/5 Das meine BESC****ENEN INLINER kaputt gegangen sind !!!!


Ich muss was kaputt machen...!


----------



## Selor Kiith (24. März 2010)

Feuerübung der Grundschule neben an 666/10 -.-


----------



## Tokkrash (24. März 2010)

Das ich gestern Two and a Half Men verpasst habe 5/5
Ach und das ich nicht Musik hören kann weil ich heute Abend erst mein neues Headset bekomme 3/5


----------



## Bitialis (24. März 2010)

5/5 deutsche Hopper mit türkischen Fake-Akzent.. so lächerlich
5/5 meine Kopfhörer.. (alle) gehen einfach sofort kaputt. vllt sollte man auch mal Geld investieren
100/5 arbeiten bei diesem Wetter..


----------



## DasX2007 (24. März 2010)

Leute die den Sommer total hypen 5/5...


----------



## Dominau (24. März 2010)

Tokkrash schrieb:


> Das ich gestern Two and a Half Men verpasst habe 5/5



Die folge fand ich garnicht so gut. 
Hast nix verpasst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lyua (25. März 2010)

Das ich nicht Lange Geschlafen habe 5/5

Das ich Kopf schmerzen habe 5/5


----------



## Rikkui (25. März 2010)

Das ich jetzt Krank bin und mich mein Chef net nachhause gehn lässt 39423042934ß893/5 >.<


----------



## Selor Kiith (25. März 2010)

Das zwei GB spiele nicht auffindbar sind O_o 5/5


----------



## Edou (25. März 2010)

VerF*ckte rückenschmerzen gepaart mit schmerzen im nacken 5/5 >-<


----------



## Reflox (26. März 2010)

Dass ich gleich Musikvortrag habe 5/5
Dass es Subway to Sally ist 0/5 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


S
o achso coole Leute die sagen: Willst die Hosen nicht noch weiter rauf ziehen, die die Hosen in den Knien haben 5/5
Dass die Hopper sich cool fühlen wenn sie die Hosen in die Socken stopfen und sich kahl rasieren 4/5


----------



## Skatero (26. März 2010)

Dass in den letzten zwei Naruto Shippuuden Episoden fast nichts passiert ist. 4/5


----------



## Tokkrash (26. März 2010)

Das die neue Skype version lauter Mängel zeigt 4/5
Die Deutsche Politik 5/5


----------



## Chrigi26 (26. März 2010)

Moin moin (spezielle Grüsse an Tokkrash, den Namen der Frau in deinem Profil hab ich wieder vergessen, sieht aber immernoch gut aus xD, und ein iPhone hab ich seit heut auch *freu)

Endlich Ferien 0/5^^

-Meine neue Lehrerin im letzten Halbjahr Schule bis zur Lehre, die is so bekloppt im Kopf, das gibts net -.-, vielleicht bin ich nur von meiner alten (sehr netten) Lehrerin verwöhnt, aber ich HASSE die neue Lehrerin -.- atomfail/5

-Idioten in meiner Klasse die mich seit ich mit ihnen in die Oberstufe gehe, verarschen, weil ich Deutscher bin, und ich nichtmal Leidensgenossen an der Schule habe (Schweizer Rassistenkaff ftw.), zum Glück hats paar normaldenkende Menschen dort... 3/5

-Meine Kollegen, die nett sind, allerdings ein Vakuum in der Birne haben, mit mir zusammen zocken und 3x so gute PC's haben wie ich, ohne mit guten Noten zuhause aufkreuzen zu können (ich weiss Neid unso, nervt aber gewaltig) 2/5

-Meine Kollegen, die meinen, von irgendwas Ahnung zu haben (z.B. WoW), und irgendwelche DPS-Zahlen vorlabern und imba Zeug das sie machen, und wenn ich zu ihnen zu Besuch gehe, sehe ich das der ganze Scheiss gelogen war und sie sich rausreden 3/5

-Gepose mit irgendwelchen Luckshots im CSS (boah und da hab ich 3 Leuten hintereinander nen Headshot gemacht, jetz bin ich imba -.-), ihr könnt es euch denken, auch meine Kollegen 2/5

-Die Tatsache, dass sowohl WoW, als auch CSS extrem langweilig geworden sind, ich mir den neuen Command & Conquer Teil kaufen will, und IMMER an diese Spackoverkäufer komme, die fragen ob ich schon 16 Jahre alt bin, obwohl ich grösser bin als n 20 Jähriger und auch kein Kiddiegesicht mehr habe (hab andre Games auch schon bekommen), meine kollegen aber IMMER irgendwelche Brainafkidioten am Schaltern zu haben, die denen selbst Koks verkaufen würden ohne mit der Wimper zu zucken... 1337/5 

-Der eine Kollege, der JEDES scheiss Techno- und Partylied aufm Handy hat, das es überhaupt gibt (und jedem VERFACKTEN Remix von Liedern die schon an sich scheisse sind) und die Lieder immer wieder mit gecrackter maximaler Lautstärke in shit-quali laufen lässt -.- Bestes Beispiel dieses NAAAAAAAARF *DISCO POGO *ich hasse dieses scheiss Idiotenlied, vielleicht lustig wenn man 2 Promille intus hat, aber normal NICHT.

-Facebook, Netlog und all der andere Scheiss, und diese DÄMLICHE Chatsprache (vorallem auf Schweiterdeutsch) "Isshh VoLl qaiill gsii, SHaDDzzzzz luuvvvvvv joouuu <333333" bei sowas könnt ich wirklich ausrasten.


----------



## Breakyou (26. März 2010)

dass meine Kugellager kaputt sind und ich keinen Ersatz hab 3/5 -___-


----------



## Dominau (26. März 2010)

Breakyou schrieb:


> dass meine Kugellager kaputt sind und ich keinen Ersatz hab 3/5 -___-




Owned. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Breakyou (27. März 2010)

Dominau schrieb:


> Owned.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



der da 5/5


----------



## G0rid (27. März 2010)

Ich muss noch eine Fallstudie schreiben, eine der wichtigsten Arbeiten in meinem Studium bisher. (2/5)

Ich hab dafür nur noch Zeit bis nächste Woche Mittwoch... (3/5)

...muss noch ätzend viel tun... (4/5)



... und hätte das Scheißding eigentlich schon im November schreiben und abgeben können!! >9000/5


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (27. März 2010)

Breakyou schrieb:


> dass meine Kugellager kaputt sind und ich keinen Ersatz hab 3/5 -___-



das ich es gestern, wie auch immer, geschafft habe mir ne achse rauszubrechen.. 5/5


----------



## Weberknecht (28. März 2010)

Studenten 5/5
Im PvP verlieren 3/5


----------



## Dominau (28. März 2010)

Breakyou schrieb:


> der da 5/5




Oha gleich 5/5?
Ziemlich hart 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Das Breakyou mich nicht mag 5/5


----------



## Lekraan (28. März 2010)

Chrigi26 schrieb:


> -Facebook, Netlog und all der andere Scheiss, und diese DÄMLICHE Chatsprache (vorallem auf Schweiterdeutsch) "Isshh VoLl qaiill gsii, SHaDDzzzzz luuvvvvvv joouuu <333333" bei sowas könnt ich wirklich ausrasten.



Welcome in my Sig. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (28. März 2010)

Weberknecht schrieb:


> Studenten 5/5



Wieso? ^^ Die tun doch garnichts...


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (28. März 2010)

Selor schrieb:


> Wieso? ^^ Die tun doch garnichts...



der ist alt^^


----------



## VHRobi (29. März 2010)

Aufregen tuts mich nicht, es ist aber so dumm das es wiederrum lustig ist.
Am Wochenende schaute ich Kingergarten Daddy Teil1 +2
Im 2. Teil mit Martin Lawrence, gab es einen kleinen der dauernd mit seiner PSP am zocken war.
Als er dann ein Mädchen das ihm gefiel zum ersten mal ansprach sagte der "Hi kennst du World of Warcraft? Ich spiele einen Lv40 Blutelf Druide"

Blutelf Druide! Will auch einen!
5/5 Doooof^^

Erinnert mich an die ZDF Doku wo man sieht wie der Spieler mit einem Troll spielt aber immer "der Ork" gesagt wird^^


----------



## dragon1 (29. März 2010)

Im NachtSchwaermer die Seite 6666 verpasst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 du grausame welt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 6667/5


----------



## Rikkui (29. März 2010)

VHRobi schrieb:


> Aufregen tuts mich nicht, es ist aber so dumm das es wiederrum lustig ist.
> Am Wochenende schaute ich Kingergarten Daddy Teil1 +2
> Im 2. Teil mit Martin Lawrence, gab es einen kleinen der dauernd mit seiner PSP am zocken war.
> Als er dann ein Mädchen das ihm gefiel zum ersten mal ansprach sagte der "Hi kennst du World of Warcraft? Ich spiele einen Lv40 Blutelf Druide"
> ...




lol xD


----------



## Selor Kiith (29. März 2010)

Das demjenigen der über mir wohnt, offensichtlich gerade verdammt schlecht ist... 
und das offensichtlich die Schallisolierung der Zwischendecke nicht optimal gegen langwellige Frequenzbereiche abschottet 5/5


----------



## Soladra (29. März 2010)

Dass wir morgen ne Klassenarbeit schreiben.In Latein. 92469238510348614823975094/5


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (29. März 2010)

Soladra schrieb:


> Dass wir morgen ne Klassenarbeit schreiben.In Latein. 92469238510348614823975094/5



Haha!!!!!!!
Latein is so schlecht, du wirst failen.

Tja, Dragon. Da musste schon früh aufstehen für 6666!


----------



## Vampless (30. März 2010)

Möchtegernpunks 3/5
Leute die Denken sie wären Politisch aktiv , wenn sie 1x auf ner Demo waren 3/5
Den Mainstream und deren Anhänger 5/5
Das mein Headset nen Wackelkontakt hat 5/5
Das ich Übelsten Schnupfen hab 4/5
Das der Download von RoM noch 2 Stunden Dauert 2/5
Das ich zu faul bin , Kingdom Hearts durchzuzocken 4/5


----------



## Selor Kiith (30. März 2010)

Chili in der Luftröhre!


----------



## Cravardo (31. März 2010)

Im Moment mein anderer Rechner der sich nicht formatieren lässt! 5/5 *grml*


----------



## Manoroth (1. April 2010)

das ich seit über 24 stunden nur am kotzen bin-.-


----------



## Manowar (1. April 2010)

Das hier eine Straße für 10 Monate komplett gesperrt ist und ich deswegen immer einen 15km Umweg fahren darf.. 5/5


----------



## Assari (1. April 2010)

Leute, die nicht blicken, dass man kein Bock auf sie hat

100000000000/5


----------



## Gondrakk (1. April 2010)

Frauen, die bei Ihrem Mann/Freund bleiben, auch nachdem sie von ihm schon drei mal durchgeprügelt wurde ?/5

Frauen die sagen, sie wollen eine Auszeit und verlieben sich in den nächsten Gigolo, der um die Ecke kommt ?²/5


----------



## dragon1 (1. April 2010)

Solche Tage wie heute, wo einfach NICHTS passiert...da koennte ich doch glatt Hausaufgaben machen >.< 5/5


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (1. April 2010)

Gondrakk schrieb:


> Frauen, die bei Ihrem Mann/Freund bleiben, auch nachdem sie von ihm schon drei mal durchgeprügelt wurde ?/5
> 
> Frauen die sagen, sie wollen eine Auszeit und verlieben sich in den nächsten Gigolo, der um die Ecke kommt ?²/5



same here


----------



## Bloodletting (2. April 2010)

Das heut nen scheiß kack Christen-Feiertag ist und dass die meissten Geschäfte geschlossen haben MÜSSEN.
Kack dreck scheiß mist piss arsch pfurz bullshit rotz fotz Kirch-Kuhkackreudigerotzemiteingeweidenaussonnenblumen!

So ... genug Flüche in einem Satz.
Sünden macht Spaß, ich geh jetzt Feiern.


----------



## Dominau (2. April 2010)

dragon1 schrieb:


> Solche Tage wie heute, wo einfach NICHTS passiert...da koennte ich doch glatt Hausaufgaben machen >.< 5/5



ALTER! /sign !

wetter ist so gut hier .. ich steh auf und denk "yeah ich geh raus skaten" und was ist?!

keine sau hat zeit
nix in der glotze
hausaufgaben schon gemacht
kein bock irgenwas zu zocken..


wie ich das hasse.


----------



## dragon1 (2. April 2010)

Dominau schrieb:


> ALTER! /sign !
> 
> wetter ist so gut hier .. ich steh auf und denk "yeah ich geh raus skaten" und was ist?!
> 
> ...



genau das selbe hier >.< 
Aber jetzt kann ich endlich den neuen Skulduggery teil kaufen gehen WUHU!


----------



## Terrorsatan (2. April 2010)

Irgendwelche grenzdebilen Halbaffen die einem jedes gott....... HoN match versauen weil sie entweder überhaupt nichts können, leaven oder einfach nur dummschwätzen

bah

5 Spiele heute und 5 pisser die denken sie können leaven

55555/5

edit:
noch was gefunden

Leute bei Facebook die damit nich zurecht kommen 
"Albert Mustermann" ich muss gehen --> Falsch ( so machens die meisten )
"Albert Mustermann" muss gehen --> richtig! ( wieso macht das dann keiner so ? )


----------



## Dominau (4. April 2010)

dragon1 schrieb:


> WUHU!



Solche wörter sind hier verboten !

Das heute meine ganze familie kommt 3/5

ich mag sie, aber warum müssen sie alle zu mir kommen ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lekraan (4. April 2010)

Das heute Sonntag ist 5/5
Need Gamecard 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich fang morgen wieder mit WoW an! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## The Paladin (4. April 2010)

Lekraan, ich muss dich enttäuschen.

Morgen haben alle Geschäfte zu.

Und zum Thema:

Dass das Fernsehen immer langweiliger wird weil nichts interessantes mehr läuft 5/5


----------



## Dominau (5. April 2010)

Langeweile 5/5 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (5. April 2010)

Das die Engel in der Filmreihe "Gefallene Engel" wie Jedi aussehen und agieren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

/5


----------



## Lyua (5. April 2010)

ne menge Langeweile 5/5

hunger 4/5


----------



## Selor Kiith (5. April 2010)

Das mein Bürostuhl sich jetzt gerade in alle Einzelteile auflöst 5/5


----------



## dragon1 (5. April 2010)

wenn ich um 4 Uhr mit einem mega Schmerz im Kniegelenk aufwache, mit noch mehr schmerzen endlich mein Knie biege, und jetzt das knie nicht mehr richtig anwinkeln kann, weil es dann wieder zu schmerzen beginnt-.-

6/5


----------



## dragon1 (6. April 2010)

MORGEN SCHULE AAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHH  01000100 01101111 01101000/10


----------



## Dominau (6. April 2010)

hab keine kräuterbutter für die steaks 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 5/5


----------



## Deathstyle (6. April 2010)

Dumme Menschen 5/5!


----------



## Nagostyrian (6. April 2010)

dass mich meine freundin quasi 3mal wegen der selben sache verarscht hat. und das in weniger als 4 stunden -.- 5/5


----------



## Selor Kiith (6. April 2010)

Das der Verwaltungsserver der Uni mal wieder abgeschmiert ist... 10/5


----------



## Deanne (7. April 2010)

Dass ich gerne duschen würde, aber das Bad besetzt ist. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Desdinova (7. April 2010)

Nagostyrian schrieb:


> dass mich meine freundin quasi 3mal wegen der selben sache verarscht hat. und das in weniger als 4 stunden -.- 5/5


Schmeiß den anderen Typ doch einfach aus der Wohnung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



btt:
Es ist super Wetter draußen und ich bin der einzige der im Freundeskreis Urlaub hat. 2/5


----------



## gladiola (7. April 2010)

Dominau schrieb:


> hab keine kräuterbutter für die steaks
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




das ist auch super-schlimm 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dominau (7. April 2010)

gladiola schrieb:


> das ist auch super-schlimm
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Endlich versteht mich jemand !


----------



## Manowar (7. April 2010)

Leute, die Steaks mit Kräuterbutter essen! 4/5
Da gehört Salz und Pfeffer drauf, vllt noch eine Priese Muskat! :>


----------



## dragon1 (7. April 2010)

Kaum ist meine Freundin endlich on, wollen die Eltern den Computer um ihre scheiss Fotos anzuschaun >.< Jetzt ist sie wieder off gegangen-.-
5/5


----------



## Shaila (7. April 2010)

Manowår schrieb:


> Leute, die Steaks mit Kräuterbutter essen! 4/5
> Da gehört Salz und Pfeffer drauf, vllt noch eine Priese Muskat! :>



Ich glaub mir wird gleich schlecht.


----------



## Hinack (7. April 2010)

Manowår schrieb:


> Leute, die Steaks mit Kräuterbutter essen! 4/5
> Da gehört Salz und Pfeffer drauf, vllt noch eine Priese Muskat! :>



Genau so, und NUR so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nagostyrian (8. April 2010)

Desdinova schrieb:


> Schmeiß den anderen Typ doch einfach aus der Wohnung
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Geht um was anderes und wir wohnen nicht zusammen, aber danke für den Tipp. Später wend ich ihn an 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







Morgen Freitag, ich hasse Freitage 4/5


----------



## Nagostyrian (8. April 2010)

Desdinova schrieb:


> Schmeiß den anderen Typ doch einfach aus der Wohnung
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Geht um was anderes, wohnen nicht zusammen. Aber danke für den Tipp, ich wende ihn später irgendwann an 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






Morgen Freitag, ich hasse Freitage 4/5


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (10. April 2010)

Dass auf ntv jetzt das Spezial über den toten Politiker kommt und die Reportage "Faszination Wrestling" wieder jetzt nicht kommt... ist schon gestern ausgefallen. 
Vllt. sind sie so nett und stellen es wenigstens online... Und vorallem wird jetzt schon 3 mal GENAU dasselbe über den Politiker gesagt. Das ist eine Frechheit. Es wird der Tod für Einschaltquoten ausgenutzt und da muss eben die Wrestling Reportage erstmal weichen... Würde ich ntv öferts gucken, würdei ch es jetzt nicht mehr machen. Klar, ist ntv ein Nachrichtensender. Aber 5 mal hitnereinander dasselbe senden ist nicht in Ordnung und dient nur dem kalten Profit.
5/5


----------



## schneemaus (10. April 2010)

Dass die Ausbildung für Rettungsassistenten selbst bezahlt werden muss, außer der Chef ist so extrem lieb, sie einem zu bezahlen. Respektive 2600€ -> 8/5

Dass ich unter der Woche am arbeiten bin, am Wochenende in der Schule bin und deswegen im Moment, so kurz vor der Prüfung, fast nen Koller kriege -> 10/5



"Freunde", die sich von einem abwenden, weil man ein halbes Jahr kaum Zeit für sie hat, weil man wie oben erwähnt arbeitet, Praktikum macht, zur Schule geht, zwischendurch lernt und die wenige Freizeit, die man hat, mit chillen verbringt -> 100/5...


----------



## Lyua (10. April 2010)

mein Bruder 5/5

Langweile 4/5

das morgen nur mist im TV kommt 5/5


----------



## Soldus (10. April 2010)

Kleine Kinder die einfach dumme Dinge tun weil sie Lust drauf haben. 5/5
Jugendliche die immer ihe coolen Sprüche parat haben und sich nichts sagen lassen. 4/5
Typen die denken, sie wären Götter auf Erden. 4/5
Oliver Pocher 3/5


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (10. April 2010)

Dass gute Filme nie Samstags, sondern nur Sonntags laufen 2/5
Dass ich ewig brauche um ein Kapitel meiner Geschichten zu schreiben 4/5
Dass irgendwelche Idioten glauben, es wäre toll sich immer neue Accounts bei Heroes of 
Newerth zu erstellen um damit bei den "Noobs only" spielen rulen zu können 6/5


----------



## Dominau (11. April 2010)

Leute die im sekundentakt in icq on und off gehn..

On/off...On/off...On/off...On/off... 5/5


----------



## Lyua (18. April 2010)

Das nur mist im TV kommt 5/5
Das ich heute Nacht nur 2 Stunden Geschlafen habe 4/5


----------



## Asayur (19. April 2010)

Dass mein Stammbuchhandel mittlerweile 3/4 der Bücher im Fantasy-Bereich auf halblustige Vampir - Romantik Romane umgestellt hat
5/5 (Das restliche Viertel besteht auch zur hälfte aus Perry Rhodan Bücher, die ich nicht mag...)

Ich meine Vampire sind ja auch cool, aber nur noch solche Sachen lesen ätzt an, will mal wieder ein schönes Fantasy Buch voll von Magie und
heroischen Kriegern -.-


----------



## Manowar (20. April 2010)

Nicht zu wissen, ob mein Flug morgen geht.. 5/5


----------



## Lycidia (20. April 2010)

Leute die im Bus/Zug/vor meinem Schlafzimmerfenster lautstark mit dem Handy telefonieren 5/5
Leute die mit dem Handy laut Musik hören und scheinbar noch nie was von Ohrstöpseln gehört haben 5/5
Das Wort "Alda/Alter etc" hinter jedem Satz 4/5
Die Frage "kannste mal nach meinem PC gucken" 3/5


----------



## Davatar (20. April 2010)

In der Nacht nicht einschlafen können und dann den ganzen Tag über kaputt und müde sein: 5/5


----------



## jainza (20. April 2010)

das heute Abend nur Wiederholungen alter Simpsons Folgen laufen 3/5


----------



## Sekundant (20. April 2010)

Wenn der Kater dir in die neue Einkaufstasche gleich nach dem abstellen reingemacht hat 5/5 -.-


----------



## Selor Kiith (20. April 2010)

Das in dem Instant Pürree offensichtlich Zwiebeln drin waren... oder ich Durchdreh und deswegen was zwiebeliges im Mund schmecke 5/5


----------



## seanbuddha (21. April 2010)

Das ich im /b/ nichts posten kann: 10/10


----------



## Laz0rgun (21. April 2010)

o.O Buddha was haste gemacht? :>


----------



## Beckenblockade (21. April 2010)

Vermutlich ne Diskussion über Boxxy losgetreten...


----------



## Smeal (21. April 2010)

ausversehen eine Stunde zu früh auszustehen, weil der Wecker failed 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 5/5 !!!!!!!!!! :/


----------



## Reflox (22. April 2010)

Justin Bieber unendlich/5

Das mein jüngerer (!) Bruder das Gefühl hat mich belehren zu können 6/5

Dass er meinen PUK vom Handy aufrubbeln wollte und mein Handy für Habbo benutzen wollte trillionenbilliardenfantatillion/5


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (22. April 2010)

DASS ES NOCH BIS ENDE SOMMER DAUERT BIS DAS NEUE DISTRUBED ALBUM KOMMT, DASS DER RELEASE NOCH NICHT GENAU BEKANNT IST UND DASS ICH JETZT DESWEGEN SO SCHREIBEN MUSS! \m/


----------



## Terrorsatan (22. April 2010)

Phantomschmerzen -.-

Bisher lief mit meinen Weissheitszähnen alles super.

Nun fühl ich mit der Zunge n weng im Mund rum und merk, dass 2 rauskucken ^^

und ZACK---> Kopfweh und zahnschmerzen .... 1000/5


----------



## shadow24 (22. April 2010)

heute nach der Arbeit ins Auto und ein bischen nachm stress Radio hören(hatte keine lust ne CD rauszusuchen) und auf den ersten Sender läuft dieser Fireflies...ich gleich weiter gedrückt und da läuft "Bilder von dir"...boah,ich den 3.Sender rein udn da bringen die gerade sone alte Schnulze von Take that...neeee...ich den vierten schon etwas fester reingedrückt da spielen die echt son altes Lied von Wham...echt von wham...wer die noch kennt....ich so zu mir:was läuft denn hier heute für ne schwule Musik udn drück den 5. Sender rein und da läuft ungelogen:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WB0pEtKAmmk


----------



## Asysone (23. April 2010)

Huhu

Mich ärgert es wenn ständig die Leute
 im Weg rum stehen und dann auch noch dumm gucken und 
sich beschweren darüber das man gerade zufällig
da vobei gehen will nur weil die im Weg rum stehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (25. April 2010)

Dass irgendso ein "Konzert" bei mir in der Nähe war wo die ganze Zeit nur das eklige Electro bumm bumm bumm gekommen ist und ich deswegen kaum schlafen konnte und jetzt auch noch um 7 wach war. -.-
5/5


----------



## Breakyou (25. April 2010)

SWR3?
Dass mich gestern besoffene,halbstarke Idioten dumm angemacht haben und auf eine Schlägerei auswaren..5/5


----------



## seanbuddha (25. April 2010)

Das ich Siedler III nirgendswo bekomme 12839838293129318203912301823901230/5


----------



## Soladra (26. April 2010)

Dass mein Freund an meinem Geburtstag nicht herkommen kann 500/5


----------



## seanbuddha (27. April 2010)

Nun 2 Jahre mehr Schule machen zu müssen 10/5


----------



## Davatar (27. April 2010)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Das ich Siedler III nirgendswo bekomme 12839838293129318203912301823901230/5


??? Amazon, "siedler 3" eingeben, für 12 Euro kaufen, glücklich sein?!?


----------



## Sascha_BO (27. April 2010)

Kaum kratzen die Temperaturen an der 20° Marke jammern die ersten schon wieder rum das es viel zu warm wäre... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  5/5 
...isses Morgens aber noch kalt beschweren die sich auch darüber. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  3/5


----------



## Velvet-Revolver (2. Mai 2010)

achtung caps mit einer kleinen brise nerdrage ! :

DA SUCHT MAN STUNDENLANG "V FOR VENDETTA" IN TOP QUALITÄT UND WENN MAN ES DANN ENDLICH NACH 83423646768 JAHREN GEFUNDEN HAT UND DEN KACK FILM RUNTERLÄDT DANN GEHT DER PLÖTZLICH NUR 43 MINUTEN -.- UND DAS BEI 1,8 GB!!!!!!!!!111111111vierundreißig

FÜHLE MICH GERADE ZIEMLICH VERARSCHT VON DEN GANZEN RAUPKOPIERUPLOADFUTZIS !!!!

756574865473654563 / 5



in liebe
Menschfeind-


----------



## dragon1 (2. Mai 2010)

Dass ich am 14-16.5 mit meiner Familie wandern gehe, boah das regt mich auf. Ich kann nicht einfach da bleiben, weil ich erst 14 bin, und ich hab so gar kein Bock 3 tage mit denen zu verbringen, ohne Freunde ohne Gescheites Essen und Ohne PC... nur nervige Geschwister und Leute die ich sonst nie sehen wuerde und es auch nicht will! 1000000000000000000000000000000000/5


----------



## Dominau (2. Mai 2010)

@ Menschenfeind.. Fail! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


ich wette ich würds schneller finden


----------



## Velvet-Revolver (2. Mai 2010)

Dominau schrieb:


> @ Menschenfeind.. Fail!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



e-he-e-he-e-he-e-he-e-he! gefunden ! ganze 127 minuten lang und in dvd qualität 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Falathrim (2. Mai 2010)

Menschfeind- schrieb:


> fullquote



Nicht Raubkopieren - Dieses Problem nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shaila (2. Mai 2010)

>>>> MIMIMIMI <<<<

10/5


----------



## Breakyou (2. Mai 2010)

Dass Alkopop mich auf Igno hat und ich nicht weiß warum..


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 1/5
Vielleicht hat er Angst vor mir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (2. Mai 2010)

Breakyou schrieb:


> Dass Alkopop mich auf Igno hat und ich nicht weiß warum..
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ist ein bug...
Dragon und Thoor haben mich auch auf igno, obwohl sie mich mögen. Hoffe ich. :O
Hab dich jetzt auf igno und wieder runter...vllt gehts jetzt.


----------



## Breakyou (2. Mai 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Ist ein bug...
> Dragon und Thoor haben mich auch auf igno, obwohl sie mich mögen. Hoffe ich. :O
> Hab dich jetzt auf igno und wieder runter...vllt gehts jetzt.



na dann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


komischer bug..


----------



## dragon1 (2. Mai 2010)

ich, meine unfaehigkeit mit menschen umzugehen, meine faehigkeit zum falschenzeitpunkt das falsche zu sagen und menschen zu verletzen 6/5


----------



## Niranda (2. Mai 2010)

das ich noch über 57 tausend klicks brauche >_>


----------



## Breakyou (3. Mai 2010)

Dass ich morgen eine Erdkundearbeit schreibe. Thema: wirtschaftserfolge von Coca Cola und McDonalds..klingt nicht schlecht aber ihr kennt den Lehrer nicht -___- 3/5


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (3. Mai 2010)

Breakyou schrieb:


> Dass ich morgen eine Erdkundearbeit schreibe. Thema: wirtschaftserfolge von Coca Cola und McDonalds..klingt nicht schlecht aber ihr kennt den Lehrer nicht -___- 3/5



Doch, ich schon. :>


----------



## Marvîn (3. Mai 2010)

Oh Yeah die McDonaldiesierung hatten wir mal in Philosophie 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mich regt mein linker Arm auf wegen 3 Brüchen ewig lange n Gips tragen zu müssen und vielleicht operiert werden! 5/5


----------



## Velvet-Revolver (3. Mai 2010)

meine weiblichen mitmenschen -.-' 5/5


----------



## Sascha_BO (4. Mai 2010)

Breakyou schrieb:


> Dass ich morgen eine Erdkundearbeit schreibe. Thema: wirtschaftserfolge von Coca Cola und McDonalds..klingt nicht schlecht aber ihr kennt den Lehrer nicht -___- 3/5


Was haben Coca Cola und Mäckes in Erdkunde zu suchen??? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Die Zeiten scheinen sich ganz schön geändert zu haben. Haben wir damals tatsächlich noch geografisches gelernt, Länder, Hauptstädte, Flußläufe, Gebirgsketten, Klimazonen... heute spricht man über Coca Cola. Und morgen vielleicht über die Regionen in WoW? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Davatar (4. Mai 2010)

Meine seltsame Erkältung ohne Husten und ohne Schnupfen, dafür aber mit anderen üblen Dingen: 5/5


----------



## Winipek (4. Mai 2010)

Finanzamt 10/10


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dominau (4. Mai 2010)

Die nächsten 3 Arbeiten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 4/5


----------



## Reflox (4. Mai 2010)

Das die Werbung auf Buffed andauernd Internet Crashs verursacht, die benötigte Leistung auf full geht, nur wegen dieser sch**** animierten Werbungen! DOOM/5


----------



## Ykon (4. Mai 2010)

Meine Eltern. 5/5


----------



## copap (5. Mai 2010)

Das morgen Schule ist.


----------



## Ol@f (5. Mai 2010)

Sascha_BO schrieb:


> Was haben Coca Cola und Mäckes in Erdkunde zu suchen???
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Erdkunde bezieht sich immer auf Räume, Wechselwirkungen (mit Mensch) etc... Deshalb passt da McD und CC relativ gut rein. Themen wie Assimilation (Kultur,Traditionen,...), Globalisation, Städteentwicklungen, Standortfaktoren, Wirtschaft, etc... lassen sich da doch gut ansprechen.
Ich persönlich find es zwar auch als Unterrichtsthema ein bisschen platt, aber als Beispiel dennoch gut brauchbar.

Da find ich Hauptstäde, Länder, Flußläufe doch um einiges langweiliger. Reines Auswendiglernen...

BTT:
Dass mein 50er-Spindel Rohling net funct.Oo  3,5/5


----------



## Selor Kiith (12. Mai 2010)

Mein Bruder 5/5
Das Intelligenz ein FLuch ist 5/5


----------



## Perkone (12. Mai 2010)

Dass ich gerade erfahren musste, dass ein guter freund im bundesheer gestorben is nach nicht mal einer Woche.... nicht in Zahlen fassbar...


----------



## Breakyou (13. Mai 2010)

Perkone schrieb:


> Dass ich gerade erfahren musste, dass ein guter freund im bundesheer gestorben is nach nicht mal einer Woche.... nicht in Zahlen fassbar...






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Mein Beileid 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## seanbuddha (13. Mai 2010)

Perkone schrieb:


> Dass ich gerade erfahren musste, dass ein guter freund im bundesheer gestorben is nach nicht mal einer Woche.... nicht in Zahlen fassbar...



^ that: 5/5 Mein herzliches beileid...aber nach einem Rückschlag kommt der Rückenwind...nur ist immer die Frage wann. Du stehst das durch.


----------



## The Paladin (14. Mai 2010)

Wie kann man wärend des GWD´s sterben? Oder war er Ausland?

Das Schulfach: Betriebliche Kommunikation und Übungsfirma 5/5


----------



## Soladra (23. Mai 2010)

Mein Hunger 10/5


----------



## PTK (5. Juni 2010)

DAS REGT MICH RICHTIG AUF :@


----------



## Hordlerkiller (6. Juni 2010)

also mich regt auf 

also mein lieblings klub spielt mal wieder im dfb pokal auswerts (dortmund) und wo wieder piep bayern -.-4/5


----------



## dragon1 (6. Juni 2010)

nackenschmerzen vom Headbangen xD 1/5


----------



## OneManShow (6. Juni 2010)

Ol@f schrieb:


> Erdkunde bezieht sich immer auf Räume, Wechselwirkungen (mit Mensch) etc... Deshalb passt da McD und CC relativ gut rein. Themen wie Assimilation (Kultur,Traditionen,...), Globalisation, Städteentwicklungen, Standortfaktoren, Wirtschaft, etc... lassen sich da doch gut ansprechen.
> Ich persönlich find es zwar auch als Unterrichtsthema ein bisschen platt, aber als Beispiel dennoch gut brauchbar.
> 
> Da find ich Hauptstäde, Länder, Flußläufe doch um einiges langweiliger. Reines Auswendiglernen...



Öhm. Joar. Meines Erachtens nach heißt dass dann "Gemeinschaftskunde" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


Dass "Dawn of War 2" nicht auf meinem PC läuft... 5/5


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (6. Juni 2010)

Schule.... jedes Kind, dass nicht gerne in die Schule geht/5.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dominau (6. Juni 2010)

Ich bin eig. froh wieder in die Schule zu gehn.
Man sieht wieder ein paar Leute die man in den Ferien nicht besucht hat,
man hat wieder einenen geregelten Tagesablauf und auch mal wieder was sinnvolles zu tun.

Ferientag sieht bei mir nämlich so aus.. 9:00Uhr aufstehn, Pc an, essen, an pc hocken, warten bis jemand anruft und raus zu gehn.
So Btt:

das ich mein blödes brillenputz tuch nicht finde und meine brille es gerade echt nötig hätte geputzt zu werden 4/5


----------



## Breakyou (6. Juni 2010)

Dominau schrieb:


> Ich bin eig. froh wieder in die Schule zu gehn.
> Man sieht wieder ein paar Leute die man in den Ferien nicht besucht hat,
> man hat wieder einenen geregelten Tagesablauf und auch mal wieder was sinnvolles zu tun.
> 
> ...



dass ich mein Brillenputztuch nach 2 Tagen verloren hab 3/5 .___.


----------



## Berserkerkitten (6. Juni 2010)

Leute, die dauernd maßlos übertreiben
45436221,3/5


----------



## worldofhordcraft (6. Juni 2010)

Berserkerkitten schrieb:


> Leute, die dauernd maßlos übertreiben
> 45436221,3/5



Findest du diese Bewertung nicht maßlos übertrieben? ;P


----------



## Ralevor (7. Juni 2010)

Physikunterricht.


----------



## Dominau (7. Juni 2010)

Breakyou schrieb:


> dass ich mein Brillenputztuch nach 2 Tagen verloren hab 3/5 .___.



Ich weiß wo es war 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Heute Augenarzt Termin :/ 3/5
Brutale Hitze 3/5
Das uns unsere Mathe Lehrerin nicht sagt wann wir die Arbeit schreiben 5/5


----------



## Falathrim (7. Juni 2010)

Dominau schrieb:


> Brutale Hitze 3/5



KEINE Brutale Hitze, sondern Wolken, Wind und unter 20°C 5/5


----------



## dragon1 (7. Juni 2010)

beziehung ohne grund anzugeben beendet -.-  10/5

naja wie auch immer Selor Kith du hattest unrecht... ich bin immernoch kein Emotionales Wrack.
Es ist nicht das ende des lebens, dann konzentrier ich mich halt wieder aufs Zocken und mit Kumpels was machen.


----------



## TheGui (7. Juni 2010)

Meinneues Handy... steht aku is fertiig geladen, ich stöpsel es ab und NIX GEHT 4/5!


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (7. Juni 2010)

Das MTV anstatt RATM live beim Rock am Ring zu zeigen die Mordfreunde Killer gezeigt haben. Der Auftritt von denen war so schlecht, einfallslos und die Hälfte der Zuschauer hat gebuht. Shice da, die will doch keiner hören. -.-
MTV failed 5/5


----------



## Dominau (7. Juni 2010)

auch ratm sehn will 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 4/5.


----------



## Velvet-Revolver (7. Juni 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Das MTV anstatt RATM live beim Rock am Ring zu zeigen die Mordfreunde Killer gezeigt haben. Der Auftritt von denen war so schlecht, einfallslos und die Hälfte der Zuschauer hat gebuht. Shice da, die will doch keiner hören. -.-
> MTV failed 5/5



jou hat mich auch angekotzt -.-' over9000/5

der sänger von den sportfreunden hat doch noch gefragt wie viele kerle von ihren freundinnen überredet wurden hierher zu kommen und nicht zu rage against the machine 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und der großteil der männer im publikum meldet sich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Davatar (7. Juni 2010)

dragon1 schrieb:


> naja wie auch immer Selor Kith du hattest unrecht... ich bin immernoch kein Emotionales Wrack.
> Es ist nicht das ende des lebens, dann konzentrier ich mich halt wieder aufs Zocken und mit Kumpels was machen.


Diese Phase nennt man "Verdrängung" ^^ 

Heut und morgen jemanden trösten müssen, dafür aber grundsätzlich eigentlich gar keine Zeit haben, da so viel zu tun ist und sich daher vor dem geistigen Auge diese Woche noch 2 Nachtschichten schieben sehen: 5/5


----------



## dragon1 (7. Juni 2010)

Davatar schrieb:


> Diese Phase nennt man "Verdrängung" ^^


Ist für mich Unzufriedenstellend 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ich bin auf ein ''Akzeptieren'' aus.


----------



## Breakyou (7. Juni 2010)

Dass ich bis morgen einen 10 Minutenvortrag über Crystal Meth machen muss 4/5 .___.


----------



## TheGui (7. Juni 2010)

Breakyou schrieb:


> Dass ich bis morgen einen 10 Minutenvortrag über Crystal Meth machen muss 4/5 .___.



sag du hast des vortrags wegen Crystal Meth probiert... und infolge dessen hast du den vortrag vergessen!


----------



## Manowar (7. Juni 2010)

Breakyou schrieb:


> Dass ich bis morgen einen 10 Minutenvortrag über Crystal Meth machen muss 4/5 .___.




Da mir das in den Bussen da immer unter die Nase gerieben wurde: http://www.hawaiimethproject.org/
Willst vllt die Bilder oder so dafür nehmen :>


----------



## Breakyou (7. Juni 2010)

Manowår schrieb:


> Da mir das in den Bussen da immer unter die Nase gerieben wurde: http://www.hawaiimethproject.org/
> Willst vllt die Bilder oder so dafür nehmen :>



1 Bild konnte ich verwenden :>
dankeschön 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## pnn (8. Juni 2010)

Generation-iPhone aka Kinder die mit einem iPhone rumrennen ... 5/5


----------



## Berserkius (8. Juni 2010)

1. Das man trotz einer Ausbildung oder Abitur oder was auch immer für ein Hungerlohn arbeiten muss ( zumindestens in Berlin )
  2. Arbeitsagentur --- besonders die Leute die da sitzen und von tuten und blasen keine Ahnung haben
  3. Egos.... gibt leider zu viele von denen,wo sind die ganzen netten Menschen hin? ausgewandert?!
  4. Kino-mehrteiler wie z.B Saw 1-7 und das jedes Jahr ( als anstatt 2-3 Monate später )
  5. DLC - für Spiele wie z.B Dragon Age, zu kurze Kampagnen für teures Geld
  6. Aids... würde es die Krankheit nicht geben könnten man sich sterilisieren lassen und pimpern ohne Lümmeltüte wie ein Weltmeister ohne sich Sorgen machen zu müssen
  7. Poeten, trifft man auf der Seite oft
  8. Männer die sich ein Frauenprofil erstellen ( was wollt Ihr damit bezwecken?? Aufmerksamkeit?? irgendwas verpasst im Leben?? )
  9. Anime wie sunguko oder wie sich das nennt, da schau ich mir doch lieber die Sendung mit der Maus an und lerne noch was dabei
10. Leute die Wörter wie lolig und rofl oder roflcopter schreiben
11. Kleine Mücken die im Sommer nachts im Bett vor dein Gesicht sumsen ( macht mich wahnsinnig )
12. Hells Angels und Bandidos Kleinkinder auf Motorräder
13. Das ich damals in der Bundeswehr mit der P1 nicht einmal auf der Zielscheibe getroffen habe ( habe das erstemal geschossen in mein Leben )
14. Das Pudding dick macht
15. Zensur in Deutschland

wenn mir nochmehr einfällt wird es ergänzt


----------



## Selor Kiith (8. Juni 2010)

Tikif schrieb:


> 7. Poeten, trifft man auf der Seite oft



Ich versteh alles bis auf das...


----------



## BlizzLord (8. Juni 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ey_bg9HrOuo&feature=related

Das regt mich ziemlich auf.
Den Leuten sollte man mal die Ohren abschneiden, nen Messer irgendwo reinrammen(Natürlich das sie es überleben) und dann nochmal via Pferd durch die Gegend schleifen...
Feiges Pack. <.<

Tradition Pfff...

Es gibt viele Sachen die Menschen zu Monstern macht und das ist eine davon.


----------



## Davatar (8. Juni 2010)

Sich nicht so recht entscheiden können ob man kurz vor Mitternacht nach Hause soll, um ein paar Stunden zu schlafen und wieder ins Büro zu gehn oder einfach gleich dort zu bleiben, zu arbeiten bis die Augen von alleine zufallen und dann irgendwann am nächsten Tag dafür ein kleines Bisschen früher nach Hause gehn: 5/5


----------



## shadow24 (9. Juni 2010)

Tikif schrieb:


> 1  9. Anime wie sunguko oder wie sich das nennt, da schau ich mir doch lieber die Sendung mit der Maus an und lerne noch was dabei
> 10. Leute die Wörter wie lolig und rofl oder roflcopter schreiben
> 11. Kleine Mücken die im Sommer nachts im Bett vor dein Gesicht sumsen ( macht mich wahnsinnig )




absolutes sign bei den Punkten...

aber Badidos und Hells Angels mit Kleinkindern zu vergleichen hinkt ein wenig.es sei  denn du vergleichst Kleinkinder mit Gewaltverbrechern,Drogenhändlern,Waffenschiebern und Zuhältern...
udn du regst dich auf das du mit der P1 die Zielscheibe nicht getroffen hast???naja ich kann dich beruhigen:bei den vielen mechanischen Deffekten und der Durchschlagskraft einer P1 machst du mehr Schaden wenn du das Teil nimmst und den Gegner damit bewirfst...


----------



## Manowar (9. Juni 2010)

BlizzLord schrieb:


> Es gibt viele Sachen die Menschen zu Monstern macht und das ist eine davon.




Deswegen fand ich dieses Bild absolut göttlich <3
*von ZAM entfernt* 

Edit: War ja nur in jeder Zeitung und bei allen Nachrichtensendern *hust*


----------



## Tic0 (9. Juni 2010)

Tikif schrieb:


> 1. Das man trotz einer Ausbildung..Abitur oder was auch immer für ein Hungerlohn arbeiten muss ( zumindestens in Berlin )



Da können wohl viele ein Lied von Singen. Wie man sich heutzutage zum Idioten machen muss, um einen halbwegs vernünftigen
Job zu kommen. Bis man dort angelangt ist, hat man dann meist etliche unbezahlte Praktikas und schlecht bezahlte Jobs hinter sich. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Was mich atm aufregt, ist die vielleicht eintretente "Haushaltsabgabe" die die GEZ-Gebühren ersetzen soll.
Daher zahlt JEDER, egal ob man nun Fernseh & co nutzt oder nicht.
Lustige Geschichte.

Zugegeben, in der heutigen Zeit gibt es ja eigentlich kaum noch jemand der keinen Fernseher ect. besitzt & nutzt.
Dennoch völlig überzogen, Leute an die Kasse zu bitten, die vielleicht wirklich nichts nutzen.
Vorallem, wer gibt sich schon freiwillig ARD & ZDF?


----------



## ZAM (9. Juni 2010)

... wenn die Datenbank aus unerfindlichen Gründen urplötzlich wieder sinnfreien Schluckauf hat und die Seite dadurch abschießt.


----------



## Davatar (9. Juni 2010)

ZAM schrieb:


> ... wenn die Datenbank aus unerfindlichen Gründen urplötzlich wieder sinnfreien Schluckauf hat und die Seite dadurch abschießt.


Heh grosser Meister, Du musst ne Bewertung abgeben dafür ^^


----------



## Breakyou (9. Juni 2010)

Nahrungsmittel die, um attraktiver zu wirken, in blau oder grün eingefärbt werden.
Ich versuche grad einen Fruchtwackelpudidng zu essen der hellblau ist 3/5


----------



## Healor (9. Juni 2010)

Internet-Kinder-Sprache

Also junge, heranwachsende (um es mal freundlich auszudrücken) die SoOooOuu ScHraaiiibänNn UnD aLlE GaaAaAnnZzz MeeGaAa DoooLl lüüüp HaabEn ^^ lol XD rofl
Gott, da könnt ich die Wände hoch gehen.

5/5

Schlimm sind auch Leute die tatsächlich "lol" sagen wenn sie etwas lustig finden.


----------



## Berserkerkitten (9. Juni 2010)

Internet tough guys


----------



## charly-sue (10. Juni 2010)

dass ICH bei diesem haammer wetter (ca 30grad) noch um 19.00 Uhr aufer arbeit sitze und mich langweile weil so gewisse leute das gefühl haben, man müsste noch so besprechungen führen. in dieser zeit könnt ich am see chillen und sonnen und trinken grml.

das nervt mich totaaaaaal


----------



## Selor Kiith (11. Juni 2010)

Extensive strahleninduzierte epidermale Oberflächenschädigungen, teils tiefergehende ultraviolette Schädigungen die einen Verlust der Kohäsion innerhalb der DNS bewirken, vermutlich noch weitergehende und längerfristige Thermalschäden... 5/5


----------



## M1ghtymage (11. Juni 2010)

Selor schrieb:


> Extensive strahleninduzierte epidermale Oberflächenschädigungen, teils tiefergehende ultraviolette Schädigungen die einen Verlust der Kohäsion innerhalb der DNS bewirken, vermutlich noch weitergehende und längerfristige Thermalschäden... 5/5



/sign


----------



## Rappi (11. Juni 2010)

Vuvuzelas!

Nervtötend diese Dinger - 4/5


----------



## Dominau (12. Juni 2010)

Rappi schrieb:


> Vuvuzelas!
> 
> Nervtötend diese Dinger - 4/5



was habt ihr alle gegen die?...
aufjeden fall besser wie schlägerrein zwischen fans.


----------



## moehrewinger (12. Juni 2010)

Hassliebe Internetforen und ihre Anonymität. Ich schreib selber relativ wenig, les dafür aber gerne. Doch manchmal könnte man glatt den Glauben an die Menschheit verlieren. Das fängt beim Rumgeflame für/gegen irgendwelche Games, Filme etc. an und hört beim übelsten Rassismus auf. Aktuell könnt mich allerdings des öfteren tierisch aufregen, mehr als sonst.

p.s. Ich meine damit übrigens nicht nur diese Seite, wer erwartet den z.b. auf einer Science Fiction Seite übelste Judenhetze, auf RP-Seiten ernstgemeinter Aufruf zum Selbstmord und ähnliche Geschichten.


----------



## Breakyou (12. Juni 2010)

dass es die ganze Woche scheiße heiß war und heute, wo wir an den See wollen, ist es nur halbwarm 4/5..


----------



## Dominau (12. Juni 2010)

Es ist doch fcking warm draußen..
10000000000 mal besser wie die letzen 2 tage. oder willst du bei der hitze die wir letzens
hatten zum see fahren?!?


----------



## Breakyou (12. Juni 2010)

Ja!


----------



## Berserkerkitten (12. Juni 2010)

Das "Honk if you love England" Schild vorm Haus gegenüber. Ich wohne an einer viel befahrenen Hauptstraße in Nottingham.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Avolus (12. Juni 2010)

Leute die Threads erstellen und jeder Poster daraufhin meint, den Sinn des Threads zu verstehen, obwohl keiner außer der TE wirklich den Durchblick hat.
Anzicken, flamen usw. sind die Folgen und vermiesen mir den Aufenthalt im Forum.

Ansonsten hasse ich Unpünktlichkeit im RL >.<


----------



## Dominau (12. Juni 2010)

Breakyou schrieb:


> Ja!



bist du sic!


----------



## DarkerO (13. Juni 2010)

Vuvuzelas 5/5


----------



## Bloodletting (13. Juni 2010)

[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]Vuvuzelas 5/5 [/font]


----------



## White_Sky (13. Juni 2010)

DarkerO schrieb:


> Vuvuzelas 5/5






Bloodletting schrieb:


> [font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]Vuvuzelas 5/5 [/font]



Next pls!

So ziemlich fast alles in mein Leben 5/5
Wundere mich wie ich das aushalte...


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soladra (24. Juni 2010)

Die morgige Lateinarbeit 5/5

Vuvuzelas 3/5


----------



## Deanne (24. Juni 2010)

5/5: Leute, die mit Fussball nichts anfangen können und von der WM genervt sind, aber allen anderen auch die Freude daran verderben müssen.


----------



## Funstyle (24. Juni 2010)

5/5 Leute die Fußball über alles Stellen und mich nicht damit in ruhe lassen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Falathrim (24. Juni 2010)

Berserkerkitten schrieb:


> Das "Honk if you love England" Schild vorm Haus gegenüber. Ich wohne an einer viel befahrenen Hauptstraße in Nottingham.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Dann ruf den Sheriff 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dass mein Rachen wehtut 4/5
Dass ich wegen meiner Weisheitszahn-OP die ganze Woche de facto nicht raus kann 5/5


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (24. Juni 2010)

Soladra schrieb:


> Die morgige Lateinarbeit 5/5


Ahahahahahahaha....pwnd.

Ich schreibe nächste Woche die *LETZTE Lateinarbeit meines LEBENS!!!!!!*


Danach wird gefeiert, wenn das dümmste Fach der Welt abgewählt ist.   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*
*


----------



## shadow24 (24. Juni 2010)

was mich aufregt?....wenn ich richtig Hunger habe,aber nur schnell Zeit habe um mir zwei Cheese-udn ein Hamburger bei McDonald zu holen am Fenster, um die während der Autofahrt zu essen....
wäre ja nicht schlimm,aber ich hab die Burger schön präpariert.d.h. ich habe die Burger ausgepackt udn so auf die Aktentasche auf dem Beifahrersitz gelegt, sodass ich während der Fahrt genüsslich zuschlagen konnte.und ich hatte echt Hunger...
tja jetzt kommt es:die drei Burger liegen da friedlich udn ich fahr direkt hinter McDo recht zügig auf die Autobahn udn da folgen die verdammten Burger doch tatsächlich den Gesetzen der Schwerkraft udn rutschen alle gleichzeitig, da ich in eine Rechtskurve fuhr, zwischen den Beifahrersitz udn der Beifahrertür...für mich unerreichbar...udn die nächste Abfahrt folgte erst nach 20 km....und ich hab richtig Hunger...
bei der nächsten Abfahrt also Beifahertür auf und siehe da:bei zweien traf auch noch gleich Murphys Gesetz zu:die Oberteile abgefallen und mit der Cheese/Ketchupseite auf den Boden des Autos gefallen(und in meinem Wagen kann man definitiv NICHT vom Boden esen)...
so,was meint ihr, was habe ich jetzt mit den kalten udn dreckigen Burgern angefangen????als Lösungshinweis:ich hatte echt richtig Hunger...


----------



## DER Lachmann (25. Juni 2010)

im moment einfach mal alles .. komplett alles 
1337+42²/5


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (25. Juni 2010)

So eine shice...

Grade Physikarbeit...nur so Rechnungen mit Formeln. Ich kontne die Formeln alle, die Aufgaben die ich geübt hab auch...Jetzt bringt der so behinderte Aufgaben dran, wo ich glaube bei keinem was gescheites raus hab. Normalerweise krieg ich bei so Rechenfaufgaben mti Formeln etc. imemr alles raus. Nur bei dem dummen Lehrer nichts, weil er wohl zu dumm zum erklären war, wie man die Sachen rechnet. 

Ich war bei allen Physiklehrerern gut (hatte vorher schon 3 andere).

Die Arbeit wird irgendwas im Bereich 4 oder 5.

Wenn ich den nächstes Jahr in Physik bekomm, dann kann ich mich freuen.

So unfähige Lehrer, die behinderte Aufgaben machen und zu dumm zum erklären sind...

5/5


----------



## Selor Kiith (25. Juni 2010)

Vielleicht waren die anderen Physiklehrer einfach nur kacke und haben da Eierschaukeln gespielt und er ist der erste der ranhaut wo ihr dann natürlich versagt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (25. Juni 2010)

Selor schrieb:


> Vielleicht waren die anderen Physiklehrer einfach nur kacke und haben da Eierschaukeln gespielt und er ist der erste der ranhaut wo ihr dann natürlich versagt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Nein. Bei den anderen hab ich was gelernt, was mir was gebracht hat nur bei dem nicht...der erklärt eigentlich gar nichts, rechnet an der Tafel pro Stunde irgendwas vor, zeichnet ein sinnfreies Diagramm und fertig.


Nur so:

Erste Arbeit hatte ich 2 Seiten Rechnung komplett richtig. Nur 2 kleine Diagramme falsch, die man in 1 Minute zeichnen konnte. Was machen diese Diagramme aus? 2 Noten...dann hatte ich ne 3.

Der Mann is ein fail im Unterrichten.


----------



## Gerti (25. Juni 2010)

Schlechte/Geschmack- und niveaulose Musik 5/5
Zur WM und generell im Sommer ist es sehr schlimm... Und hmm, wieso mache ich bei einer Abifahrt nach Mallorca mit?!


----------



## Soladra (25. Juni 2010)

Wenn derGildenleader den eigenen Char rausschmeißt, weil er mim Papa ärger krigt.... GNAR!!!/5 GEht aufm Abby bloß nicht mit Kurnigkarl in nen Raid, dass is so ein Bananenbieger, große Klappe und nichts dahinter! So ein [Zensur von Beschimpfungen, die über drei Zeilen geht]


GNAR!!!


----------



## Ralevor (25. Juni 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Der Mann is ein fail im Unterrichten.



Kommt mir irgendwie bekannt vor...

Ich will jetzt nicht so als Vorurteils-Mensch wirken, aber ich persönlich wage doch, einige Lehrkräfte zu klassifizieren.
Sowas bezeichne ich als 'Verpeilter Lehrer'.

Sind vermehrt in Mathe und Physik anzutreffen. Optische Merkmale: Unterschiedliche Socken, Hemd falsch geknüpft, Kreide an der Hose / Filzstift-Farbe an den Fingern. Im Unterricht wissen sie meist nicht, wie manche Schüler heissen; Falls eine Prüfung geschrieben wird kommt teilweise Stoff dran, der nicht erklärt wurde. Im Extremfall ist die Prüfung NACHWEISLICH nicht korrekt korrigiert d.h. der Lehrer markiert eine Aufgabe als falsch gelöst, obwohl sogar der billige Taschenrechner aus'm Aldi was anderes meint.


----------



## Falathrim (26. Juni 2010)

Ralevor schrieb:


> Unterschiedliche Socken,



Nix gegen unterschiedliche Socken (sofern sie bewusst getragen werden!! :>

Dass ich nicht wirklich müde werde 1/5


----------



## Soladra (26. Juni 2010)

Is doch gut


----------



## mastergamer (26. Juni 2010)

Dass Ich seit Tagen keinen richtigen Schlaf habe. 3/5


----------



## Soladra (26. Juni 2010)

Ich muss ned schlafen, um erholt zu sein, eine Trance genügt mir... wenn ich sie stark genug bekomme


----------



## mastergamer (26. Juni 2010)

Soladra schrieb:


> Ich muss ned schlafen, um erholt zu sein, eine Trance genügt mir... wenn ich sie stark genug bekomme






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soladra (26. Juni 2010)

was?


----------



## Deanne (26. Juni 2010)

Ralevor schrieb:


> Kommt mir irgendwie bekannt vor...
> 
> Ich will jetzt nicht so als Vorurteils-Mensch wirken, aber ich persönlich wage doch, einige Lehrkräfte zu klassifizieren.
> Sowas bezeichne ich als 'Verpeilter Lehrer'.
> ...



Kann ich bestätigen. Mein Physiklehrer war genau so. Schrullig, wohnte noch bei seiner Mutter und hat unglaublich undeutlich gesprochen. Trotzdem hatte er einiges drauf und ich persönlich habe viel gelernt. Im übrigen sind angehende Lehrer der Naturwissenschaften ähnlich drauf. Egal, ob Chemie, Bio oder Physik, so richtig normal kommt keiner von denen rüber.


----------



## Terrorsatan (30. Juni 2010)

Letzter Tag wo ich richtig zocken kann 5/5
Morgen früh um halb 6 wegfahren 4/5
Morgen beim Bund antanzen 5/5
6 Monate dableiben 5/5 

so das wars ;D

ahh

Edit:

Haare ab 1000/5


----------



## worldofhordcraft (1. Juli 2010)

Das ich gerade die DoW-TAU Edition bekommen habe und bemerken musste, das ich DoW nicht installieren kann da es die Gold-Edition mit Winter Aussault war und der Key dafür der TAU-Edition NICHT BEILIGT!!!! 50000/5

Edit: Das der Support mir den Key soeben geschickt hat -50000/5


----------



## dragon1 (5. Juli 2010)

Dass Aniva so viel kostet und Janna immernoch keinen Skin hat (LoL) 2/5


----------



## Humpelpumpel (5. Juli 2010)

Das Razyl gebannt wurd 999/5! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (5. Juli 2010)

Humpelpumpel schrieb:


> Das Razyl gebannt wurd 999/5!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



dem schließe ich mich an!


----------



## DER Lachmann (5. Juli 2010)

Humpelpumpel schrieb:


> Das Razyl gebannt wurd 999/5!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



das da! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Petersburg (5. Juli 2010)

Humpelpumpel schrieb:


> Das Razyl gebannt wurd 999/5!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



0,5/10


----------



## Grüne Brille (5. Juli 2010)

Humpelpumpel schrieb:


> Das Razyl gebannt wurd 999/5!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



this! ^^

und auch die anderen schreibsperren wie von sam sind ja mal mehr als lächerlich^^

oh man, kaum surft man mal kurz auf buffed, weil man wieder inet hat, schon kommt sowas bei rum lawl...

da ist man bei solchen neuen mods ja schon froh das forum zwangsweise zu meiden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (5. Juli 2010)

Berserkerkitten schrieb:


> Dass Razyl gebannt wurde
> 999/5
> 
> 
> ...



die mods waren auch schonmal besser 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (5. Juli 2010)

Er hat es seit Wochen und Monaten provoziert...


----------



## Grüne Brille (5. Juli 2010)

DER schrieb:


> die mods waren auch schonmal besser
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



ja, sie dürfen provozieren und werden nicht gebannt :S

sam bekommt schreibsperre, weil sein ergebnis weils ja so hoch war als provokation gilt, aber sich über den ban eines mitglieds zu freuen darf man als mod schreiben.... man kanns ja wegmachen... 

top buffed <3 5/5


----------



## ♥♥♥♥ (5. Juli 2010)

Dass hier anscheinend nicht alle Leute Moderatoren respektieren. Auch wenn die Entscheidungen von Moderatoren falsch sind, sind sie zu akzeptieren. Das ist ja auch bei der WM so. 5/5


----------



## Grüne Brille (5. Juli 2010)

&#9829;&#9829;&#9829;&#9829; schrieb:


> Dass hier anscheinend nicht alle Leute Moderatoren respektieren. Auch wenn die Entscheidungen von Moderatoren falsch sind, sind sie zu akzeptieren. Das ist ja auch bei der WM so. 5/5



die schiris jubeln dafür auch nicht bei einer roten karte


----------



## Berserkerkitten (5. Juli 2010)

Grüne schrieb:


> die schiris jubeln dafür auch nicht bei einer roten karte



Wollen wir jetzt mal aufzählen? Hier wird alle fünf Minuten ein Beschwerdepost darüber erstellt, wie scheiße die Mods sind und wie schlecht buffed.de ist, die Regeln werden nach Lust und Laune ignoriert und dann gibt's ständig irgendwelche /unban Threads, Avatare und Signaturen. Man könnte fast meinen, hier werden einige zur Anwesenheit gezwungen.


----------



## Petersburg (5. Juli 2010)

&#9829;&#9829;&#9829;&#9829; schrieb:


> Dass hier anscheinend nicht alle Leute Moderatoren respektieren. Auch wenn die Entscheidungen von Moderatoren falsch sind, sind sie zu akzeptieren. Das ist ja auch bei der WM so. 5/5



Deine Signatur &#9829;/&#9829; 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (5. Juli 2010)

Berserkerkitten schrieb:


> Wollen wir jetzt mal aufzählen? Hier wird alle fünf Minuten ein Beschwerdepost darüber erstellt, wie scheiße die Mods sind und wie schlecht buffed.de ist, die Regeln werden nach Lust und Laune ignoriert und dann gibt's ständig irgendwelche /unban Threads, Avatare und Signaturen. Man könnte fast meinen, hier werden einige zur Anwesenheit gezwungen.



nein, aber wenn man anwesend ist gibts gleich so einen bockmist. 
und wenn ein mod so nen mist baut sollte man sich über so eine reaktion nicht wundern, vor allem bei so einem community mitglied...


----------



## Berserkerkitten (5. Juli 2010)

Bei einer Verwarnstufe von 120% und 38 Trillionen letzten Chancen und Ermahnungen frage ich mich, wer hier mehr Mist gebaut hat.


----------



## Grüne Brille (5. Juli 2010)

Berserkerkitten schrieb:


> Bei einer Verwarnstufe von 120% und 38 Trillionen letzten Chancen und Ermahnungen frage ich mich, wer hier mehr Mist gebaut hat.



es geht hier nicht nur um razyl... 
aber wenn du erwähnst, dass er 120% verwarnstufe hat und 38 trillionen letzte chancen dann ist das doch n schuss ins eigene knie, wenn ihr ihn solange frei rumlaufen lasst, nur um wegen so ner banalität zu bannen oder?


----------



## Berserkerkitten (5. Juli 2010)

Ich habe ihn nicht gebannt und weswegen er letztendlich gebannt wurde, steht auch überhaupt nicht zur Debatte.

Ich habe in einem Post, der 10 Sekunden zu sehen war, kurz Freude daran gezeigt, dass er weg ist. Schande über mich und 4 Container Asche auf mein Haupt, das war ein Fehler, kommt nie wieder vor. Der Punkt ist einfach der - vor den Sperren, die Du ach so lächerlich findest, wurde im Thread 2mal von Firun und 2mal von mir verwarnt. Hat keinen interessiert und ging munter so weiter. Nach der FÜNFTEN Ermahnung gab es zum ersten Mal (reichlich harmlose!) Konsequenzen. Aber WEHE (!) einer von uns macht mal irgendwas, das auch nur annähernd als provozierend durchgeht.

Ich mache auch gar keinen Hehl daraus. Wenn sich jemand strikt weigert, auf Ermahnungen zu hören, die Regeln nach Lust und Laune bricht und sich anschließend noch öffentlich mit den Mods anlegt und darüber lustig macht, der fehlt mir herzlich wenig hier im Forum. Das könnt Ihr verwerflich finden und verurteilen, damit kann ich sehr gut leben.


----------



## DER Lachmann (5. Juli 2010)

im grunde ging es sich doch um seine signatur und die hat er rasugenommen!
trotzdem wurde er dann einfach gebanned ... ca 3 stunden danach
sinnlos, meiner meinung nach


----------



## LordofDemons (5. Juli 2010)

mich regt auf das es in diesem forum nicht einmal friedlich zugehn kann -.- 

(Zahl die erst noch erfunden werden muss) / 5

edit: ich distanziere mich von dem ganzen schwachsinn der jetzt passiert hiermit ausdrücklich


----------



## Thoor (5. Juli 2010)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> mich regt auf das es in diesem forum nicht einmal friedlich zugehn kann -.-
> 
> (Zahl die erst noch erfunden werden muss) / 5
> 
> edit: ich distanziere mich von dem ganzen schwachsinn der jetzt passiert hiermit ausdrücklich



na ja lod hast mich in icq aber auch unnötig geflamed, ich weiss bis heute nicht warum :<

das meine tuning garage urlaub hat bis 12. juli OVER NINETHOUSAND / 5

ich wollt doch meinen neuen esd =(


----------



## Falathrim (5. Juli 2010)

DER schrieb:


> im grunde ging es sich doch um seine signatur und die hat er rasugenommen!
> trotzdem wurde er dann einfach gebanned ... ca 3 stunden danach
> sinnlos, meiner meinung nach



Es ging nicht um seine Signatur, es ging um das was er danach geschrieben hat.


----------



## Thoor (5. Juli 2010)

Falathrim schrieb:


> Es ging nicht um seine Signatur, es ging um das was er danach geschrieben hat.



würdet ihr mal aufhören jeden scheiss thread mit eurem "unbann xyz" "unbann salamisemmel" "unbann melchior und balthasar" zu vergewaltigen? langsam gehts mir echt auf die 12

und btw ich hätt schon lang nen perm bann verdient das weiss ich auch, wenns euch freude macht meinetwegen...

also

dieses ewige "unbann xzy" 20 / 5 

-.-


----------



## Falathrim (5. Juli 2010)

Thoor ich will gar nicht dass er unbannt wird.

5/5 dass ich morgen um halb 5 aufstehen muss -.-


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (5. Juli 2010)

Grüne schrieb:


> es geht hier nicht nur um razyl...
> aber wenn du erwähnst, dass er 120% verwarnstufe hat und 38 trillionen letzte chancen dann ist das doch n schuss ins eigene knie, wenn ihr ihn solange frei rumlaufen lasst, nur um wegen so ner banalität zu bannen oder?



Wenns dus mal mit der Bewährung vom Knast vergleichst nicht. (Bevor es jemand falsch versteht ich will Buffed nicht! als Knast darstellen. Ich versuch nur ein passendes Beispiel zu finden)
Da wirste auch bei jeder Kleinigkeit weggesperrt. Und wenns nur ein kleiner Diebstahl ist.
Im Großen und Ganzen kann ich nicht behaupten das ich den geistigen Dünnschiss von Razyl vermissen werde. Man sollte die Nase nicht da tragen wo andere Menschen ihre Stirn haben.
Btt:
Das mir Morgen die Fäden gezogen werden und ich Angst vor dem hab was danach kommt 4/5


----------



## Thoor (5. Juli 2010)

SWeeT_mushrOOms schrieb:


> Wenns dus mal mit der Bewährung vom Knast vergleichst nicht. (Bevor es jemand falsch versteht ich will Buffed nicht! als Knast darstellen. Ich versuch nur ein passendes Beispiel zu finden)
> Da wirste auch bei jeder Kleinigkeit weggesperrt. Und wenns nur ein kleiner Diebstahl ist.
> Im Großen und Ganzen kann ich nicht behaupten das ich den geistigen Dünnschiss von Razyl vermissen werde. Man sollte die Nase nicht da tragen wo andere Menschen ihre Stirn haben.
> Btt:
> Das mir Morgen die Fäden gezogen werden und ich Angst vor dem hab was danach kommt 4/5



Das mit den Fäden ist nicht schlimm... tut gar nicht weh... ich hab ne narbe aber haargenau im ellenbogen drin. Ich hatte so übelst Angst vorm ziehen... das spürste fast gar nicht (war zumindest bei mir so...)

das ich mich grad an den tag als ich genäht wurde einnert habe 5/5 da läufts mir eiskalt den rücken runter <.<


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (5. Juli 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> Das mit den Fäden ist nicht schlimm... tut gar nicht weh... ich hab ne narbe aber haargenau im ellenbogen drin. Ich hatte so übelst Angst vorm ziehen... das spürste fast gar nicht (war zumindest bei mir so...)
> 
> das ich mich grad an den tag als ich genäht wurde einnert habe 5/5 da läufts mir eiskalt den rücken runter <.<



Vor dem Fäden ziehen an sich hab ich auch keine Angst, sondern das die Wunden wieder aufplatzen und da herrweißwas rumgezimmert wird


----------



## Thoor (5. Juli 2010)

SWeeT_mushrOOms schrieb:


> Vor dem Fäden ziehen an sich hab ich auch keine Angst, sondern das die Wunden wieder aufplatzen und da herrweißwas rumgezimmert wird



bei mir ist der halbe schleimbeutel ausm ellbogen gequollen... als die fäden gezogen wurden war da alles tot und trocken.... von daher kein problem


----------



## dragon1 (6. Juli 2010)

wenn wir schon alle dabei sind

/unbann Taktloss 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

+ seine overninethousand Accs


----------



## ZAM (6. Juli 2010)

/ban all


----------



## dragon1 (6. Juli 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ZAM (6. Juli 2010)

10/5
Wenn User glauben den Mods vorschreiben zu müssen, wie sie ihre "arbeit" zu erledigen haben, bei Entscheidungen "Willkür" brüllen und sich hinterher beschweren, wenn sie berechtigt nen Abflug kassieren und ich alles ausbaden darf.

10/5
Wenn Threads, die dafür nicht vorgesehen sind, zu vermeindlichen Grundsatz-Diskussionen zweckentfremdet werden.


----------



## Manowar (7. Juli 2010)

Zam ist vorbeigeschossen..die Skala geht nur bis 5!

Meine Schmerzen im Bein 5/5
Das ich dafür operiert werden muss 4/5
Das ich echt einfach zu faul bin.. 5/5


----------



## Velvet-Revolver (7. Juli 2010)

leute die versuchen einem die stimmung zu vermiesen 5/5


----------



## Deanne (7. Juli 2010)

4/5: Leute, die sich über jeden unwichtigen Scheiß (Wetter, Leute auf der Straße, TV-Programm) aufregen, den ganzen Tag jammern und versuchen, einem damit die Laune zu vermiesen.

5/5: Personen, die zum Public Viewing oder zu WM-Abenden daheim kommen und dann den ganzen Abend lästern, nörgeln und schlechte Stimmung verbreiten, weil Fussball ja so unglaublich scheiße und "nur was für Prolls" ist. Ich meine, ich geh auch nicht zur Twilight-Premiere und sag dort allen, wie scheiße ich die Filme finde.

2/5: Dass ich momentan wieder einen Haufen Hausarbeiten zu erledigen habe, deren Themen mich zu 80% nicht interessieren. Aber naja, man hat halt nicht jedes Semester Glück mit den Seminaren.


----------



## Davatar (7. Juli 2010)

Deanne schrieb:


> 4/5: Leute, die sich über jeden unwichtigen Scheiß (Wetter, Leute auf der Straße, TV-Programm) aufregen, den ganzen Tag jammern und versuchen, einem damit die Laune zu vermiesen.


Aber Deanne, Du musst doch zugeben, dass es einfach nur scheisse ist, wenn im TV wiedermal nur Programm kommt, das Leute bei schlechtem Wetter auf der Strasse zeigt! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



> 2/5: Dass ich momentan wieder einen Haufen Hausarbeiten zu erledigen habe, deren Themen mich zu 80% nicht interessieren. Aber naja, man hat halt nicht jedes Semester Glück mit den Seminaren.


Das kenn ich, da musst Du durch. Dafür kommt dann irgendwann auch wiedermal ein Thema, über das Du am liebsten ne Doktorarbeit schreiben würdest 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Datenverluste: 4/5
Datenverluste, die durch schlechten Service enstehen: 5/5


----------



## S.E.Lain (7. Juli 2010)

Paranoide Menschen 5/5
(Wie man es gerade wieder schön sieht...)
Fußball WM 4/5

Naja das sind so die dinge momentan der rest würd zu lange dauern xD


----------



## Kafka (7. Juli 2010)

Lol, wurde doch glatt mein Post zu http://www.buffed.de/buffed/news/15378/buffed-Premium-Ab-sofort-keine-Werbebanner-mehr-auf-www-buffed-de gelöscht! Naja dann hab ich jetzt halt die unterdrückung der Meinungsfreiheit hier! 5/5!


----------



## Firun (7. Juli 2010)

Menschen die den ganzen Tag nur hohle Sprüche von sich geben  4/5


----------



## Deanne (7. Juli 2010)

5/5: Dass ich meinen Titel ändern muss, während andere sich weiterhin unter aller Sau und entgegen aller Regeln benehmen dürfen. Vielen Dank an die Leute, die sich bei den Mods beschwert haben, gleichzeitig aber das Fehlverhalten vieler anderer gutheißen. Sry, aber das musste mal gesagt werden.


----------



## ZAM (7. Juli 2010)

Deanne schrieb:


> 5/5: Dass ich meinen Titel ändern muss, während andere sich weiterhin unter aller Sau und entgegen aller Regeln benehmen dürfen. Vielen Dank an die Leute, die sich bei den Mods beschwert haben, gleichzeitig aber das Fehlverhalten vieler anderer gutheißen. Sry, aber das musste mal gesagt werden.



Report-Funktion nutzen.


----------



## Deathstyle (7. Juli 2010)

0/5: njoooooooong.
1/5: das ich die Pistazien alle selber aufmachen muss!


----------



## Xondor (7. Juli 2010)

5/5 Der Matheprofessor und sein Auftritt bei der mündlichen Prüfung

3/5 Dass 9 von 10 Leuten einen zu niedrigen IQ (oder was auch immer) haben um zu verstehen wie ein Kreisverkehr funktioniert.

Ach und 2/5 dass Deutschland vermutlich WM wird. (wenn mich die WM an sich interessieren würde wärens 5/5)


----------



## Erz1 (7. Juli 2010)

5/5 Mehrere Stundennur irische Musik-.-


----------



## M1ghtymage (7. Juli 2010)

Deathstyle schrieb:


> 1/5: das ich die Pistazien alle selber aufmachen muss!



Glaub mir, das ist gut so!

Ich habe mal zwei stunden beim Fernsehen nur Pistazien geschält, ohne sie zu essen, weil ich in den Genuss von durch Schälen ununterbrochenem Pistaziengenuss kommen wollte.

... allerdings haben sie dann nichtmehr so toll geschmeckt (okay, vielleicht auch weil ich sie alle innerhalb einer Minute gegessen habe, aber das ist eher unwahrscheinlich).

Sie schmecken gerade so gut weil man für jede einzelne Nuss arbeiten muss! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## WofKaizor (7. Juli 2010)

4/5 Alte Leute am Steuer >


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



5/5 Emos

5/5 Jeden be***** Montag Morgen aufstehen und zur Arbeit

3/5 Retards, die meinen sie hätten Ahnung von Fussball, wenn sie 1x in 4 Jahren WM schauen -.-

5/5 Nerdkinder, die nicht einsehen, dass sie Nerdkinder sind


----------



## worldofhordcraft (7. Juli 2010)

Möchtegern-Fußball Fans (so Leute, denen Fußball andauernd am Arsch vorbei geht und alle Fans und Spieler ruhig lebendig verbrennen können, dann, wenn die WM da ist, meinen Fußball sei das größte und man solle verbrennen wenn man in Kleidung, die NICHTS mit dem Land in dem man sich befindet zu tun hat, zur Schule/Arbeit/wasauchimmer kommt) 12983789127389127398/5


----------



## eMJay (7. Juli 2010)

10/5 Leute die sich über irgendetwas total Aufregen und rein steigern bis zum geht nicht mehr aber den gleich mist den ganzen lieben Tag selber machen.


----------



## Selor Kiith (7. Juli 2010)

WofKaizor schrieb:


> 5/5 Nerdkinder, die nicht einsehen, dass sie Nerdkinder sind



Was zum Geier sollen "Nerdkinder" sein und warum stört es dich?


----------



## worldofhordcraft (7. Juli 2010)

Und überhaupt: wenn es WIRKLICH Nerdkinder sind, kommen sie eh nicht aus ihrem Keller und stören dich somit nicht.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Reflox (7. Juli 2010)

Selor schrieb:


> Was zum Geier sollen "Nerdkinder" sein und warum stört es dich?



Weil er sich dahinter verstecken will das er selber einer ist...?


----------



## Petersburg (7. Juli 2010)

ZAM schrieb:


> /ban all



Auser mich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Deanne schrieb:


> 5/5: Dass ich meinen Titel ändern muss



10/5 das Deannes Titel weg ist 

&#8364;: Das Youtube wohl aus einem Unbekannten Grund alle Rick Roll'd videos entfernt hatt und ich sie keinem Freund mehr schicken kann 99999999999/5 -.-


----------



## WofKaizor (8. Juli 2010)

worldofhordcraft schrieb:


> Und überhaupt: wenn es WIRKLICH Nerdkinder sind, kommen sie eh nicht aus ihrem Keller und stören dich somit nicht.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Das beste was ich heut schon gehört hab 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (8. Juli 2010)

Deanne schrieb:


> 5/5: Dass ich meinen Titel ändern muss, während andere sich weiterhin unter aller Sau und entgegen aller Regeln benehmen dürfen. Vielen Dank an die Leute, die sich bei den Mods beschwert haben, gleichzeitig aber das Fehlverhalten vieler anderer gutheißen. Sry, aber das musste mal gesagt werden.



WTF du musstest deinen Titel ändern nur weil jemand keinen Humor hat und es als persönlichen Angriff sieht? 
Langsam verlier ich echt den glauben...

Das Deanne ihren Titel ändern musste 100.000.000/5


----------



## WofKaizor (8. Juli 2010)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> WTF du musstest deinen Titel ändern nur weil jemand keinen Humor hat und es als persönlichen Angriff sieht?
> Langsam verlier ich echt den glauben...
> 
> Das Deanne ihren Titel ändern musste 100.000.000/5




Darf ich Fragen was ihr Titel war? 
Alle machen son Drama drüber.


----------



## LordofDemons (8. Juli 2010)

WofKaizor schrieb:


> Darf ich Fragen was ihr Titel war?
> Alle machen son Drama drüber.



ich wills ihm nur posten damit er weiß worums geht also liebe mods ich kann nix dafür *duck und weg*



Spoiler



Von führenden KriegsverXXXXern empfohlen


----------



## WofKaizor (8. Juli 2010)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> ich wills ihm nur posten damit er weiß worums geht also liebe mods ich kann nix dafür *duck und weg*
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Ich muss das so verstehen, dass dieser Titel anstössig auf die mods gewirkt hat?

Auf den ersten Blick klingt das lächerlich, doch vlt hat es für die mods ganz andere Hintergründe, wer weiss?


----------



## Reflox (8. Juli 2010)

WofKaizor schrieb:


> Ich muss das so verstehen, dass dieser Titel anstössig auf die mods gewirkt hat?
> 
> Auf den ersten Blick klingt das lächerlich, doch vlt hat es für die mods ganz andere Hintergründe, wer weiss?



Nur dass sie den seit mehrerererereren Monaten hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deanne (8. Juli 2010)

WofKaizor schrieb:


> Ich muss das so verstehen, dass dieser Titel anstössig auf die mods gewirkt hat?
> 
> Auf den ersten Blick klingt das lächerlich, doch vlt hat es für die mods ganz andere Hintergründe, wer weiss?



Naja, ein User hat ihn gemeldet, nachdem ich den Titel monatelang hatte. Denke mal, da wollte mich jemand ärgern. 

Für mich war nichts dabei, er ist ein Auszug aus einem Song. Und nein, die zugehörige Band steht nicht auf dem Index, sondern produziert nur ganz gerne sarkastische Lyrics. Naja, ich will mich dazu auch nicht weiter äußern.


----------



## WofKaizor (8. Juli 2010)

Reflox schrieb:


> Nur dass sie den seit mehrerererereren Monaten hat
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




DAS macht die Sache nun wirklich stranger 0.o


----------



## WofKaizor (8. Juli 2010)

Deanne schrieb:


> Naja, ein User hat ihn gemeldet, nachdem ich den Titel monatelang hatte. Für mich war nichts dabei, er ist ein Auszug aus einem Song. Und nein, die zugehörige Band steht nicht auf dem Index, sondern produziert nur ganz gerne sarkastische Lyrics.




Ich frag mich was an dem Titel schlimm sein soll...

schlimm wäre z.B: "Kanibale und Kinderschänder"


----------



## worldofhordcraft (8. Juli 2010)

Geometrie Chuck Norris&Mr.T/5


----------



## Falathrim (8. Juli 2010)

Hab auch nen Ausschnitt aus Lyrics gehabt, [entfernt] aus "I'm on a boat" von The Lonely Island. 
Musste ich vor mehreren Wochen auch aus Anstößigkeit ändern.
Nachträglich ein 4/5 dafür, der Titel seitdem sagt aber auch genug aus

Dass mein Vater grad akute Zahnprobleme bekommt 100/5 -.-


----------



## Damokles (11. Juli 2010)

Das ich meine Signatur ändern musste. 5/5
Das ich einen würdigen Ersatz habe. 0/5


----------



## Caps-lock (11. Juli 2010)

Die Hitze 5/5 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gerti (11. Juli 2010)

Caps-lock schrieb:


> Die Hitze 5/5
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Dito. Unerträglich -.-'


----------



## EisblockError (11. Juli 2010)

Dass Spanien Weltmeister ist 4/5


----------



## LiangZhou (11. Juli 2010)

Schiedsrichterleistung 4/5


----------



## Thoor (11. Juli 2010)

Die heulenden Fanboys 5/5 -.-

akzeptierts doch einfach >_<


----------



## LiangZhou (11. Juli 2010)

Wir akzeptieren es. Müssen wir es dadurch mögen / unterstützen? -.-


----------



## Manowar (14. Juli 2010)

1/5 das ich mir gerade eine Backpfeife eingefangen hab, aber 0/5 weil ich direkt danach drüber lachen konnte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


-> War an der Tankstelle, da war ein Fräulein, die komplett tattoowiert war. Dann meinte ich zu ihr "Nette Tinte :>" ,nunja..sie hat was anderes verstanden. Als ich sie dann aufgeklärt habe, konnte ich mich kaputtlachen und sie hat sich tausend mal entschuldigt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Davatar (14. Juli 2010)

7000 Grad in der Nacht: 7000/5
5000 Grad im Büro: 5000/5
3000 Grad im Schatten: 3000/5
Heisses Wetter generell, wenn ich keine Ferien hab: 2000/5


----------



## LordofDemons (14. Juli 2010)

Davatar schrieb:


> 7000 Grad in der Nacht: 7000/5
> 5000 Grad im Büro: 5000/5
> 3000 Grad im Schatten: 3000/5
> Heisses Wetter generell, wenn ich keine Ferien hab: 2000/5






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 dat regt mich auch tierisch auf -.-


----------



## LordofDemons (14. Juli 2010)

Post vom 15.5.10 (ich hab den dopelpost hergenommen)

mich regt total auf das ich heute der wohl einzige tag der woche ist an dem es nicht klug war eine kurze hose anzuziehn 
365/10


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (15. Juli 2010)

Dass ich essen wollte, was auf der Gabel hatte, das ewtwas weggerutscht ist und ich voll auf die Gabel gebissen habe. <.<

Resultat: Kleines Stück eines Zahns weg...5/5


----------



## Potpotom (15. Juli 2010)

Potpotom schrieb:


> Zitat mein BigBoss (für den ich seit 6 Jahren arbeite und wöchentlich Videokonferenzen mit ihm habe): "Und wer sind sie?"
> 
> fu und geh zurück nach Boston... Wichser!


*platz*

5/5


----------



## Soladra (15. Juli 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Dass ich essen wollte, was auf der Gabel hatte, das ewtwas weggerutscht ist und ich voll auf die Gabel gebissen habe. <.<
> 
> Resultat: Kleines Stück eines Zahns weg...5/5




Autsch


----------



## Laxera (16. Juli 2010)

...netter Fred ist das hier...mal meins eintragen:

I. Prüfungen an der FH:

- in überfüllten räumen mit einer temperatur von 35 grad aufwärts (hatten am letzten WE (samstag: 10.07.2010) in den räumen sogar 40 grad und mehr....mein wasser hatte verdunstungserscheinungen und denken konnte ich net dabei, auch in nem fach das ich normal kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

....fühlte mich wie ein PC dem man den kühler geklaut hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

...das hier ist eindeutig 5/5

- dämliche prüfungszeiten (18:00 uhr am abend z.B. ... oder 11:30 in der Mittagshitze...aber auch 09:00 am morgen (10:00 währe besser)) 4/5

- professoren die sachen die ewig nimmer in den Prüfis waren wieder raus suchen (und so zu reihenweise durchfallen lassen) 5/5

II. busfahrpläne

- unmögliche fahrtzeiten und löcher im fahrplan (am vormittag kommste aus meinem kaff net raus, am abend ist viel zu früh tote hose, nachmittag sind die verbindungen auch zu sellten....) 5/5

III. Post

- sachen kommen (auch bei Overnight-Express) nicht am richtigen Tag an (gestern z.B. hätte ein paket kommen sollen, aber da war nix....bin sauer) 5/5

IV. hitze

- vor allem wenn die luft steht oder aber es schwül wie sau ist (sodass jede bewegung zu ner schweiß pfütze führt....sag nur: raumtemperatur von 25 grad und mehr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 5/5

- meine eltern die mich (bin 23 - wohne aber weil es billiger ist noch daheim (die FH ist in der nächsten city)) immer nerven, wenn es warm/sonnig ist: "geh mal raus" "geh schwimmen"....(meine reaktion: "geht mir net auf den sack"...mal im ernst, bin nimmer 12 sodass man mir entertainment bieten muss))

V. haushalt

- waschen z.B. (mach ich selbst - aber ich hass es trotzdem) 5/5
- putzen und aufräumen (...sollte mir der über den weg laufen der als erster meinte das man ordnung braucht, dann werde ich ihn mit dem nächsten gegenstand den ich finde schlagen....


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 5/5

....lol könnte ne klopapierrolle voll schreiben (werde morgen nochmal was rein schreiben)

mfg LAX


----------



## Diclonii (16. Juli 2010)

-Zzt. die Hitze 5/5

-Heute startet ne 3 Tägige Lan bei nem Kumpel, knapp 20 Mann anwesend, Hitze pur <3 OVER NINETHOUUUUUUUUUSAND!!!1111!einself/5

-das ich seit 4 Jahren DSL 384 habe und mein Kumpel der 10 Min weg wohnt nu DSL 16k hat ( wohnen im selben Ort ) &#9829;/5

-Busse die FRÜHZEITIG anfahren und losfahren ( 10min sind da mittlerweile üblich, den fahrplänen vertrau ich schon lange net mehr ) 2/5


----------



## LordofDemons (16. Juli 2010)

das soladra echt n mädel is 5/5

Q.Q das gibts einfach ned


----------



## Manowar (16. Juli 2010)

Laxera schrieb:


> I. Prüfungen an der FH:
> - in überfüllten räumen mit einer temperatur von 35 grad aufwärts (hatten am letzten WE (samstag: 10.07.2010) in den räumen sogar 40 grad und mehr....mein wasser hatte verdunstungserscheinungen und denken konnte ich net dabei, auch in nem fach das ich normal kann
> 
> 
> ...



Bei sowas habe ich meine Abschlussprüfung schreiben dürfen..
Ein Raum mitten im Gebäude - Keine Lüftung - Keine Fenster - 25 Leute und 25 Rechner und drausen 38 Grad..hat Spaß gemacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






LordofDemons schrieb:


> das soladra echt n mädel is 5/5
> 
> Q.Q das gibts einfach ned



Wo war der Beweis?! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (16. Juli 2010)

Manowår schrieb:


> Bei sowas habe ich meine Abschlussprüfung schreiben dürfen..
> Wo war der Beweis?!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


komm heut abend ins skype und hör dir den alabendlichen lachflash an^^


----------



## Laxera (16. Juli 2010)

Manowår schrieb:


> Bei sowas habe ich meine Abschlussprüfung schreiben dürfen..
> Ein Raum mitten im Gebäude - Keine Lüftung - Keine Fenster - 25 Leute und 25 Rechner und drausen 38 Grad..hat Spaß gemacht
> 
> 
> ...



zu denen hatten sie uns in eine Turnalle gesteckt die mehr oder weniger "unterirdisch" liegt (nur ein wenig von der halle schaut aus dem boden raus - ein paar fenster (ganz oben - unter dem was normal das dach ist)...da war es schön kühl (20 grad ca. .... zum teil war das aber auch doof - du kommst rein, weil morgens 30 grad oder so bist verschwitzt und dann ist es da kalt drin (bin ab Tag 2 mit extra T-Shirt gekommen, das ich dann nur in der halle getragen habe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ^^)

....hab noch was gefunden:

Ärtzte:

hätte heute ne prüfung schreiben sollen - bin aber mit nem schädel sondergleichen erwacht (habe schlecht geschlafen...was bei 25 grad im zimmer - auch nachts - kein wunder ist) und hatte eben dann kopfweh....leider braucht die doofe FH nen Attest (ok ich kann es verstehen das die wollen das einem ein arzt bestätigt das man nicht prüfungsfähig war) und dann:

ist der doktor zur sprechzeit net da 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 - soll heißen: ich muss da abends nochmal hin....4/5

mfg LAX
ps: nochmal hitze 5/5 habe 30 grad im raum und auch der ventilator hilft langsam nimmer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Huntermoon (16. Juli 2010)

Das mein normaler Bildschirm kaputtgegangen ist, ich wegen meiner Fahrt nach Wacken kein Geld hab und ich jetzt einen Uralten Röhrenmonitor verwenden muss, von dem ich Kopfschmerzen krieg 105/5


----------



## LordofDemons (19. Juli 2010)

Huntermoon schrieb:


> Das mein normaler Bildschirm kaputtgegangen ist, ich wegen meiner Fahrt nach Wacken kein Geld hab und ich jetzt einen Uralten Röhrenmonitor verwenden muss, von dem ich Kopfschmerzen krieg 105/5



deshalb hab ich immer nen ersatzbildschirm im zimmer stehn :>


----------



## Potpotom (19. Juli 2010)

Huntermoon schrieb:


> Das mein normaler Bildschirm kaputtgegangen ist, ich wegen meiner Fahrt nach Wacken kein Geld hab und ich jetzt einen Uralten Röhrenmonitor verwenden muss, von dem ich Kopfschmerzen krieg 105/5


Wacken > Monitor...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ärgerlich, aber stell dir mal vor... du könntest in 3 Wochen nicht aufs Wacken! DAS wäre hart.


----------



## LordofDemons (19. Juli 2010)

Das die frau in die ich mich verliebt habe immer dann anfängt von ihrem freund zu schwärmen wenn ich mit ihr smalltalk betreiben will und ich sie totzdem jeden tag sehn muss weil sie in der gleichen firma arbeitet

FEHLER ZAHL NICHT ERMITTELBAR /10

das wollt ich einfach mal geschrieben haben


----------



## Reflox (20. Juli 2010)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> Das die frau in die ich mich verliebt habe immer dann anfängt von ihrem freund zu schwärmen wenn ich mit ihr smalltalk betreiben will und ich sie totzdem jeden tag sehn muss weil sie in der gleichen firma arbeitet
> 
> FEHLER ZAHL NICHT ERMITTELBAR /10
> 
> das wollt ich einfach mal geschrieben haben



Armer LoD 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (20. Juli 2010)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> Das die frau in die ich mich verliebt habe immer dann anfängt von ihrem freund zu schwärmen wenn ich mit ihr smalltalk betreiben will und ich sie totzdem jeden tag sehn muss weil sie in der gleichen firma arbeitet
> 
> FEHLER ZAHL NICHT ERMITTELBAR /10
> 
> das wollt ich einfach mal geschrieben haben


die gipfelung des ganzen und gleichzeitig auch die tatsache weshalb ich den heutigen tag als persönlcihe strafe für all meine vergehen in der vergangenheit und in meinen vorigen leben betrachte

exakt DIESE arbeitskollegin schickt mir jetzt per email ein foto von ihr (von einem fotoshooting nix aufregendes halt ein sehr schönes foto von ihr) damit ich das ganze nochmal nachbearbeite Q.Q

wenn es irgendwo einen scheiß gott gibt dann soll der wixxer endlich aufwachen und seinen scheiß job machen

edit: nein ich sehe es nicht als ehre das sie meine dienste in anspruch nimmt nein es es bietet mir auch in keinster weise befriedigung im grunde ist das die höchststrafe für mich 

edit2: so ich geh mich jetzt ausm fenster stürzen verdammte hacken -.- scheiß tag (das ist nicht ernst gemeint! )

edit3: ich häng mich auf jetzt schickt sie mir noch 100 bilder Q.Q ich kann aber auch nie nein sagen.. damn it

alle die das jetzt fürn schlechten scherz halten muss ich entäuschen auch wenn mir der schlechte scherz grad lieber wär


edit: so ich hab mich jetzt nochmal mit ihr getroffen beim kaffeeautomaten (mangels besseres location) und habs abgelehn die bilder zu bearbeiten natürlich war ich wieder mal zu feige zu sagen warum und hab irgend ne ausrede gebracht von wegen ich wär nciht kompetent genug für die arbeit und das dateiformat wär scheiße, die bilder wären zu klein blablabla herrgott ich will jetzt einfach nur nach hause und mich ins bett legen -.-


----------



## Selor Kiith (20. Juli 2010)

Ich würds ihr einfach an den Kopf werfen... warum sollst nur du leiden? Zieh sie mit darein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manowar (20. Juli 2010)

Wenn du nicht nein sagst, bzw mit ihr sprichst, bist du eh selbst schuld. 
Also reiss dich mal zusammen


----------



## LordofDemons (20. Juli 2010)

das unser übersetzungbüro eine wocher länger braucht für die übersetzung als ausgemacht 2/5 

verdammt nochmal wofür gibts überhaupt deadlines wenn sie eh niemand einhält und drauf scheiße -.-


----------



## Potpotom (20. Juli 2010)

Interne Deadlines sind doch eigentlich nur dazu da, intern die Fertigstellung auf einen sicheren Tag vor dem eigentlichen Termin festzusetzen.

intern/extern unso...

Aber falls es dich beruhigt... unser Übersetzungsbüro braucht minimum 4 Wochen (V I E R), auch wenn es nur 5 Zeilen sind. Letztendlich übersetzt man doch lieber selbst (mit Hilfe entsprechender Kollegen die eben diese Muttersprache haben).

Schliesse mich an... Übersetzungsbüros: 3/5


----------



## Lisii (21. Juli 2010)

5/5 Tussis, die beinahe Nachtbilder auf jede erdenkliche Plattform von sich stellen (xchar, buffed, VZ-Netzwerke etc.) 
4/5 Die Kerle, die diese Tussis dann anschreiben und so aussehen als ob die Dusche in ihrer Wohnung kaputt wäre
4/5 Die Arbeitsmarktsituation -.-
2/5 Sommerferien... 
5/5 Die "Ich-benutze-mein-Handy-als-Ghettoblaster-Menschen" (Egal welche Musik das ist)
4/5 Überfüllte Schwimmbäder... Massenkuscheln im Wasser=Ihhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## Bagel90 (21. Juli 2010)

I don't like:

=> Dumme Menschen, die kommen IMMER im Rudel und wenn man mit dem einen gearbeitet/gelabert hat kommt der nächste das is nen Teufelskreis!!!!!! 5/5
=> Menschen die das ganze Jahr Sommer wollen und dann kotzen, weil es zu warm is. 3/5
=> Hundebsitzer, die ihren Hund net im Griff haben 1/5 
 	--> lach da meistens nur noch!

Grüße


----------



## Potpotom (21. Juli 2010)

5/5

Sich auf einer Dachterasse zurückziehen um eine zu rauchen und der Tür (die sich nur von innen öffnen lässt) hinterhergucken, wie sie gerade vom Wind zugeschlagen wird. Muuuuuuuh.

Zum Glück hatte ich mein Handy dabei. -.-


----------



## Razyl (21. Juli 2010)

5/5
Virus auf dem Rechner zu haben, der relativ neu ist ><


----------



## Edou (21. Juli 2010)

Das meine Haare noch lange brauchen bis sie Richtig lang sind >_< 5/5


----------



## Dominau (21. Juli 2010)

Edou schrieb:


> Das meine Haare noch lange brauchen bis sie Richtig lang sind >_< 5/5



Das ist echt scheiße !
Hab das auch 2x durch gemacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## worldofhordcraft (22. Juli 2010)

Leute, die versuchen jemanden zu überzeugen, das die persönliche MEINUNG (!!!!!!!!!!) dieser Person FALSCH ist. EINE MEINUNG KANN NICHT FALSCH SEIN! DESWEGEN IST SIE EINE MEINUNG!!!!! Wenn|man|alles|im|Universum|zusammenzählen|würde,|würde|es|immer|noch|nicht|reichen/10

Leute die versuchen ihre Meinung als einen Fakt dar zu stellen. Universum/10


----------



## Rayon (25. Juli 2010)

die Organisation der Loveparade, die 18 Menschenleben forderte und weit über 70 Schwerverletzte. 5/5


----------



## LordofDemons (25. Juli 2010)

das ich bestialische kopfschmerzen habe Q.Q


----------



## Selor Kiith (25. Juli 2010)

worldofhordcraft schrieb:


> Leute, die versuchen jemanden zu überzeugen, das die persönliche MEINUNG (!!!!!!!!!!) dieser Person FALSCH ist. EINE MEINUNG KANN NICHT FALSCH SEIN! DESWEGEN IST SIE EINE MEINUNG!!!!! Wenn|man|alles|im|Universum|zusammenzählen|würde,|würde|es|immer|noch|nicht|reichen/10
> 
> Leute die versuchen ihre Meinung als einen Fakt dar zu stellen. Universum/10



Muss man auch differenzieren...

Wenn jemand der Meinung ist 1+1=3... dann kann das seine persönliche Meinung sein noch und nöcher, trotzdem ist es falsch und wenn jemand anderes sagt "1+1 ist aber 2!" dann ist das nunmal Fakt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Back2Topic:
Das ich entweder blöd bin oder meine Sig nicht funzt 2/5

Edit:
Das nen Kumpel mir grad sagt das er jetzt in Nizza am Flughafen ist und für 2 Wochen in Monaco bleibt...4/5


----------



## Tyrnaar (25. Juli 2010)

Mein Laptop hat eben vollends den Geist aufgegeben... 4/5

Morgen muss ich für die Frühschicht einspringen... 5/5

Und mir gehen schon wieder die Kippen aus. 2/5


----------



## White_Sky (25. Juli 2010)

Albträume 4/5 !


----------



## Dweencore (25. Juli 2010)

Rayon schrieb:


> die Organisation der Loveparade, die 18 Menschenleben forderte und weit über 70 Schwerverletzte. 5/5


----------



## Imbads (25. Juli 2010)

Das heute Sonntag ist und das Wochenende gleich wieder vorbei ist...  4/5

Das ich Kopfschmerzen bekomme...  3/5


----------



## Dweencore (25. Juli 2010)

Dass ich noch 5 TAge warten muss bis Ferien sind 100/5.
(Es lebe Bayern xD)


----------



## Soladra (27. Juli 2010)

Trialton 8379374839409083609374856438634547141148649999999/5


----------



## Urengroll (27. Juli 2010)

Das ich arbeiten muss regt mich auf, obwohl die sonne lacht. 	3/5


----------



## tempörum (27. Juli 2010)

Die Berichterstattung über die "Katastrophe von Duisburg". Mein Gott, jeden Tag sterben mehr Menschen im Straßenverkehr und das interessiert auch niemanden! 2/5
Das unsere tolle Medien irgendwelche Kommentare aus dem Internet zitieren um zu zeigen, dass die Katastrophe absehbar war. Völlig niveaulos! 3/5
Das die Loveparade deswegen nicht mehr stattfinden wird, es den Straßenverkehr aber immer noch gibt und auch weiterhin geben wird. 4/5
Das alle Nachrichtensender pausenlos über die Loveparade informieren, obwohl es kaum neue Erkenntnisse gibt und damit andere Themen untergehen. 5/5


----------



## Nimbe (27. Juli 2010)

Hm was mich so richtig aufregt:

Möchtegerngangsta wie bushido sido und diese ganzen stadtaffen von Berlin, eigentlich alle die so hoppermäßig rumrennen 5/5

Leute die denken sie wären was besseres, weil sie studieren oder Professor sind Ingenieur oder sonstiges 5/5

Lehrpersonen, die Schüler als dumm abstempeln ,weil sie vielleicht schlecht in Mathe sind, aber in anderen Bereichen super sind 4/5

Gewisse Personen aus dem AUsland die meinen, sich wie der letze Rotz benehmen zu müssen nur alte Leute anzupöpeln und kein gescheites Wort Deutsch spechen können 5/5
(Ich möchte an dieser Stelle anmerken, dass ich KEIN Rassit bin, es gibt auch Einheimische assoziale Wi**** aber ein meiner Gegend sind es meist die Ausländer, und zwar die schwarzen SChafe unter denen es gib auch eine handvoll ausländer, bei uns, die zwar nicht gut deutsch können, die sich aber bemühen sich integrieren nett sind und so auch aufgenommen werden in der Gesellschaft)

Da ich selbst noch SChüler bin (maturaklasse) regt es mich derbst(besonders) auf, wie sich unsere Jugend heutzutage benimmt. 10-15 jährige haben KEINEN Respekt mehr von den älteren, machen jeden dumm an, spucken sogar auf einige, rufen Mädchen schlampen nach usw. BEi solchen KIndern gehört echt wieder die "Gsunde Watschn" eingführt! 100/5!!

So das is des wos mi aufreg^^


----------



## worldofhordcraft (27. Juli 2010)

tempörum schrieb:


> [...]Das alle Nachrichtensender pausenlos über die Loveparade informieren, obwohl es kaum neue Erkenntnisse gibt und damit andere Themen untergehen. 5/5



Das ist ja immer so: kaum sterben mehr als, sagen wir mal, 5 Menschen oder ein Promi wird für mindestens 2 Wochen täglich mehrfach darüber berichtet, auch wenn es nur eine Wiederholung der bereits längst bekannten Informationen ist.

Edit: Womit ich nicht sagen möchte, dass ich was dort passiert ist nicht tragisch finde. Bitte nicht falsch verstehen.



Nimbe schrieb:


> [...]Da ich selbst noch SChüler bin (maturaklasse) regt es mich derbst(besonders) auf, wie sich unsere Jugend heutzutage benimmt. *10-15 jährige haben KEINEN Respekt mehr von den älteren, machen jeden dumm an, spucken sogar auf einige, rufen Mädchen schlampen nach usw.* BEi solchen KIndern gehört echt wieder die "Gsunde Watschn" eingführt! 100/5!![...]



Hey! Als 15 Jähriger der sich durchaus zu benehmen weiß fühle ich mich jetzt beleidigt! Nicht verallgemeinern!

In dem Sinne: Verallgemeinerungen 7/5


----------



## Krügerl (27. Juli 2010)

Am Sonntag eine lange Autofahrt mit Freunden zurückgelegt. Jetzt richt mein Auto nach Bier, Thunfisch und anderen seltsamen Dingen und ist komplett versaut.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Davatar (28. Juli 2010)

SC2 gestern erhalten haben, frühstens aber nächste Woche spielen können: 5/5 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Berserkerkitten (28. Juli 2010)

Dass meine mir Zugemutete inzwischen fast alle unsere Katzenbabies verschenkt hat, obwohl wir damit Kohle machen könnten.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 2/5


----------



## Edou (28. Juli 2010)

Das meine Xbox 360 den Ring of Death hat. ;_; 474834837483673628312093029090392302482948748274842478247/5

/e Falschmeldung: Sah so aus als Wären´s 3...war aber nur 1ner und der kam durch meine Festplatte zustande, hab sie jetz mal Rausgenommen/reingemacht und es geht....dennoch für den Schreck gibts 5/5


----------



## Eboron (29. Juli 2010)

tschilpi schrieb:


> Ohhjaaa und
> 
> 5/5 Irgendwelche 14 Jährigen die sich versuchen von oben links freizügig zu fotografieren um ''sexy'' zu wirken und die Bilder auf Netlog oder Myspace hochladen. Allgemein der Wahn um diese Social Networks, mit deren völlig verblödeten Sprache. ,,shaaaatzZ, haB diCh lüÜb. voLl qeiL.''
> 
> Da kommt mir das Kotzen. Wirklich.




/sign

Irgendwelche Kinder die laut Musik im Zug hören 4/5
(5/5 bei sehr schlechter musik)

Skifahrer die die Piste blockieren 3/5 xD

Menschen (meist Jugendliche) die nach 1nem Tag ihren Freund/ihre Freundin "4-ÉvâAàH" lieben, sich eine Woche später trennen, danach rumheulen wie blööd und nochmals ne Woche später schon wieder einen Freund/ eine Freundin haben!

--> 4-ÉvâAàH TôgHédDâààA!! FTW!  8/5 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Petersburg (29. Juli 2010)

Edou schrieb:


> Das meine Xbox 360 den Ring of Death hat. ;_; 474834837483673628312093029090392302482948748274842478247/5
> 
> /e Falschmeldung: Sah so aus als Wären´s 3...war aber nur 1ner und der kam durch meine Festplatte zustande, hab sie jetz mal Rausgenommen/reingemacht und es geht....dennoch für den Schreck gibts 5/5



Dass es bei mir keine Falschmeldung ist 55555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555/5 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



&#8364;: Ein Troll thread mit einem Link getarnt als Fan Video Unendlich/5


----------



## Dominau (31. Juli 2010)

Alter.. alle 5Minuten frägt mich irgendjemand in ICQ was mit mir los ist..

WAS SOLL MIT MIR LOS SEIN?!?!? 5/5


----------



## Potpotom (6. August 2010)

Keinen Flashplayer im Büro zu haben... 5/5


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (6. August 2010)

das ich erst vor 20 minuten aufgewacht bin -.- 5/5


----------



## tonygt (6. August 2010)

Nazis 5/5


----------



## Dominau (6. August 2010)

SWeeT_mushrOOms schrieb:


> das ich erst vor 20 minuten aufgewacht bin -.- 5/5



Ouuhhh.. das kenn ich.
Ist echt schlimm wenn man den ganzen Tag verschläft :/

14-16 Jährige Mädchen die alle 5 Minuten sagen das sie viel zu dick sind und das sie doch soooo dringend abnehmen müssen 4/5


----------



## Lethior (6. August 2010)

Dominau schrieb:


> Ouuhhh.. das kenn ich.
> Ist echt schlimm wenn man den ganzen Tag verschläft :/
> 
> 14-16 Jährige Mädchen die alle 5 Minuten sagen das sie viel zu dick sind und das sie doch soooo dringend abnehmen müssen 4/5



Dem geb ich 5/5
Und wenn man dann sagt, dass sie damit recht haben, regen sie sich auch noch auf.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dominau (6. August 2010)

Mach ich in letzer Zeit auch immer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dweencore (6. August 2010)

Lethior schrieb:


> Dem geb ich 5/5
> Und wenn man dann sagt, dass sie damit recht haben, regen sie sich auch noch auf....
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Uh,da muss man aufpassen, sonst hat man schnell mal eine Hand auf der Backe!


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## The Paladin (6. August 2010)

Das heutzutage jeder ein Öko und/oder Tierschützer ist 5/5


----------



## Lethior (6. August 2010)

The schrieb:


> Das heutzutage jeder ein Öko und/oder Tierschützer ist 5/5



Menschen, die sich mehr Gedanken über ausgelaufenes Öl machen, als über die dadurch entstandene Umweltverschmutzung 5/5


----------



## White_Sky (6. August 2010)

The schrieb:


> Das heutzutage jeder ein Öko und/oder Tierschützer ist 5/5



Du gehörst bestimmt zu den Menschen, die Tiere für minderwertig halten >.<

Menschen die Tiere für minderwertig halten 5/5.


----------



## The Paladin (6. August 2010)

Tiere sind nicht Minderwertig, Sie sind hochqualitative Nahrung und Haustiere.


----------



## White_Sky (6. August 2010)

The schrieb:


> Tiere sind nicht Minderwertig, Sie sind hochqualitative Nahrung und Haustiere.



Also hälst du die doch für minderwärtig.

Und was ist dann ein Mensch, Tiger, Löwe, Wolf und alle anderen Tiere die man nicht isst?


----------



## nuxxar* (6. August 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (6. August 2010)

White_Sky schrieb:


> Also hälst du die doch für minderwärtig.
> 
> Und was ist dann ein Mensch, Tiger, Löwe, Wolf und alle anderen Tiere die man nicht isst?



Schlichtweg ungenießbar oder einfach zu schwer einzufangen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Komische... Earth First Typen die heute in der Fußgängerzone waren... 5/5

Ich mein... Vier von denen haben sich an den Händen gefasst und sind im Kreis herumgesprungen bevor sie dann auf einmal Leute ansprachen und natürlich hat mich so eine von denen erwischt als ich grad meine Brezel futterte...


----------



## The Paladin (6. August 2010)

Was ich von Tiger, Löwen und so halte? Diese Tiere sollten geschützt werden weil sie "Überjagt" wurden (Schreibt man das so?). Aber diese Peta-Aktivisten sind so was von nicht normal. Peta ist der Grund warum ich angefangen habe mehr Fleisch zu essen, Pferdefleisch, Kängurufleisch und sogar Straußenfleisch. Nur um ihnen zu zeigen was ich von ihnen halte. Ich meine, die sagen es ist ein Verbrechen einen Hund oder eine Katze (Oder sonst was für ein Tier) als haustier zu halten. Die Chefin von Peta hat auch mal gesagt: Wenn man ein Heilmittel gegen Aids findet weswegen man ein Tier töten müsste, würde Peta dagegen Protestieren. Das ist Krank von denen, den Peta-Aktivisten sind Tiere mehr Wert als Menschen. Lange Rede, kurzer Sinn: Ich esse Tiere um Peta zu Verarschen.

Oder um es anders zu fassen: Seltene Tierarten = Schützen, Normale Tiere = Haustiere/Essen

Edit: P.E.T.A. 	Unendlich/5

Edit2: Ich hätte ein paar Zitate von Peta-Aktivisten und der chefin, die sind echt krank. Aber ich poste die hier lieber nicht, wer diese Zitate lesen will, PM an mich.


----------



## White_Sky (6. August 2010)

The schrieb:


> Peta ist der Grund warum ich angefangen habe mehr Fleisch zu essen, Pferdefleisch, Kängurufleisch und sogar Straußenfleisch. Nur um ihnen zu zeigen was ich von ihnen halte.
> Ich meine, die sagen es ist ein Verbrechen einen Hund oder eine Katze (Oder sonst was für ein Tier) als haustier zu halten.
> Die Chefin von Peta hat auch mal gesagt: Wenn man ein Heilmittel gegen Aids findet weswegen man ein Tier töten müsste, würde Peta dagegen Protestieren.
> Das ist Krank von denen, den Peta-Aktivisten sind Tiere mehr Wert als Menschen.



(Jeder Absatz eine nummer)
1.Absatz: Dann tötet man wegen solchen Leuten wie dir mehr Tiere, nur um andere Leute zu 'verarschen'?
2. Naja ich hab selbst n' Kater und solange der (gilt auch für Andere) nicht gequält wird bzw. sich nich quält, ist alles okay.
3. 1 Tier für unendliche Aids-Mitteln zu töten ist ja ok (Ich meine wirklich nur 1 Tier). Aber 1 Tier für 1-10 Spritzen wäre ja schlimm, vorallem wenn es eine bestimmte Tierart wäre.
4. Menschen sind auch nur (hochentwickelte) Tiere.


----------



## The Paladin (6. August 2010)

1. Nö, man tötet nicht wegen mir um andere zu verarschen. Ich esse das getötete um andere zu verarschen (Sogar wenn ich damit niemanden verarschen würde damit, würde es trotzdem getötet werden)
2. Ich quäle keine Tiere, entweder ich esse sie oder ich füttere meinen Kater mit demselben Fleisch was ich esse (nur in roher Form, ich esse Schnitzel, er kriegt rohe schnitzel). 
3. Es wäre unmöglich mit einem einzigen Tier die Menschheit mit Anti-Aids-Mittel zu versorgen (Sowieso habe ich irgendwo gelesen das ein mittel entwickelt wurde was den Aids Virus zu 80 % abschwächt)
4. Ja, das stimmt schon. Aber die Tieraktivisten stellen das Leben von anderen Tieren über ihr eigenes und das der anderen Menschen. (Die South Park folge "Vote or Die" ist ein gutes beispiel. Ich habe auch über Tieraktivisten in Amerika gehört die Leute verprügeln weil diese vor ihnen Fleisch essen. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Was mich noch aufregt ist: Das in einem Online-Shooter (Was ich hier nicht nennen darf) ein Typ einen Server aufmacht, wartet bis alles voll ist und dann sich ausloggt was dazu führt das alle vom Server gekickt werden. 5/5


----------



## Deanne (6. August 2010)

Och ne, nicht wieder das Thema. Dazu sage ich mal nichts, sonst muss ich mich wieder seitenlang bashen lassen. Nur soviel: lasst einfach jeden essen oder nicht essen, was er für richtig hält.



The schrieb:


> Ich habe auch über Tieraktivisten in Amerika gehört die Leute verprügeln weil diese vor ihnen Fleisch essen.



Ich habe auch schon Leute erlebt, die einem Schläge androhen, weil man sich vegetarisches Essen bestellt. So zu tun, als seien nur Vegetarier bzw. Veganer intolerant, entspricht nicht den Tatsachen.


----------



## The Paladin (6. August 2010)

Du hast Recht Deanne, ich höre auf über das zu schreiben und esse heute im Schnitzelhaus. Ich will nicht verwarnt oder gebannt werden. Ich will den postcounter auf 1000 haben ohne gebannt worden zu sein. ^^

Was mich noch aufregt: Mein Kater, er miaut die ganze Zeit: Ich gebe was zu futtern und zu trinken. Er will nicht. Ich öffne die Tür ob er rauswill, er will nicht. Ich streichel ihn, er miaut weiter. WTF will er denn von mir?


----------



## Xondor (6. August 2010)

Vor kurzem wieder gesehen: Eine Schwangere die raucht 5/5

Gehört mMn zu den schlimmsten Sachen die ein Mensch machen kann.


----------



## White_Sky (6. August 2010)

@Deanne

Ok ich bin auch ruhig.
Was mich noch aufregt..hmm..

Hab ich schon Albträume erwähnt? 3/5
So halt arroganze Menschen 6/5
Missionare 5/5


----------



## Dominau (7. August 2010)

Zunge verbrannt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 5/5
Jetzt kann ich garnicht weiter essen.


----------



## dragon1 (7. August 2010)

White_Sky schrieb:


> Hab ich schon Albträume erwähnt? 3/5



erhoehe auf 4/5... es gibt wenig schlimmeres als ein tag der damit beginnt das man weinend aufwacht...
Ich hatte ewig keine Albtraeume mehr, und wenn in einem Traum ein Monster mich angreift wird daraus zu 90% ein Klartraum (Abwehrreaktion von meinem Unterbewusstsein? Aber sobald ein Monster da ist weis ich das ich traeume und will meinen Traum aendern, habe einen KT) 
Aber richtig schlimm sind bei mir die Albtraeume bei denen ich von allen ausgeschlossen werde. Erst vorgestern bin ich wieder total kaputt aufgewacht weil ich getraeumt hatte das mich alle fuer etwas beschuldigt haben was ich nicht getan habe und sich alle gegen mich verschworen hatten... solche Traeume sind die schlimmsten, weil sie _Realistisch_ sind


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (7. August 2010)

dragon1 schrieb:


> Aber richtig schlimm sind bei mir die Albtraeume bei denen ich von allen ausgeschlossen werde. Erst vorgestern bin ich wieder total kaputt aufgewacht weil ich getraeumt hatte das mich alle fuer etwas beschuldigt haben was ich nicht getan habe und sich alle gegen mich verschworen hatten... solche Traeume sind die schlimmsten, weil sie _Realistisch_ sind


Ich hab auch immer Alpträume, die immer total real wirken...aber wenn ich aufwach freu ich mich, dass es doch nur ein Traum war. :>


----------



## White_Sky (7. August 2010)

dragon1 schrieb:


> erhoehe auf 4/5... es gibt wenig schlimmeres als ein tag der damit beginnt das man weinend aufwacht...
> Ich hatte ewig keine Albtraeume mehr, und wenn in einem Traum ein Monster mich angreift wird daraus zu 90% ein Klartraum (*Abwehrreaktion von meinem Unterbewusstsein*? Aber sobald ein Monster da ist weis ich das ich traeume und will meinen Traum aendern, habe einen KT)
> Aber richtig schlimm sind bei mir die Albtraeume bei denen ich von allen ausgeschlossen werde. Erst vorgestern bin ich wieder total kaputt aufgewacht weil ich getraeumt hatte das mich alle fuer etwas beschuldigt haben was ich nicht getan habe und sich alle gegen mich verschworen hatten... solche Traeume sind die schlimmsten, weil sie _Realistisch_ sind



Hä? Ich dachte alles was im Traum passiert kommt vom Unterbewusstsein?!
Wieso fragst du das Monster nicht einmal wer es ist und was es in deinen Traum zu suchen hat? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bei mir ist es schon 4-5 Mal passiert, dass eine Traumperson (also kein Monster) mit einem 'Ja' geantwortet hat. (Nach der Frage ob er mein Unterbewusstsein ist).

Deine 'Abwehrreaktion' hät' ich gerne.


----------



## Selor Kiith (8. August 2010)

Das Passanten sowas wie eine Absperrung mit Gitter und Flatterband und offensichtlich Absperrenden THW Helfern offenbar sehr oft NICHT zum Anlass nehmen auch diesen Bereich nicht zu betreten 5/5

Autofahrer die das selbe tun oder versuchen 5/5

Wenn beide Parteien dabei auch noch patzig werden 10/5


----------



## dragon1 (8. August 2010)

White_Sky schrieb:


> Hä? Ich dachte alles was im Traum passiert kommt vom Unterbewusstsein?!
> Wieso fragst du das Monster nicht einmal wer es ist und was es in deinen Traum zu suchen hat?
> 
> 
> ...



Ich weiss nicht, aber seit ich als kleines Kind immer von irgendwelchen Vampiren/Trollen/Ogern gefressen wurde hab ich mich so drauf eingestellt das wenn ein Traum dieser Art beginnt ich mich sofort dagegen wehren kann.

Z.b.
Ein Zombie greift mich an -> ich sage mir selber: Es ist MEIN Traum und ich bestimme was hier passiert! besiege das "Monster" und kann  ab dem Zeitpunkt alles im Traum bestimmen, und der Traum wird auch..sozusagen Realer.




Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Ich hab auch immer Alpträume, die immer total real wirken...aber wenn ich aufwach freu ich mich, dass es doch nur ein Traum war. :>


Am schlimmsten sind eben die die auch nach dem Aufwachen logisch erscheinen...


----------



## Zing (8. August 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YmuZdswBtJM 5/5


----------



## Petersburg (8. August 2010)

Dominau schrieb:


> Zunge verbrannt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



erhöht auf 10/5 



dragon1 schrieb:


> erhoehe auf 4/5... es gibt wenig schlimmeres als ein tag der damit beginnt das man weinend aufwacht...
> Ich hatte ewig keine Albtraeume mehr, und wenn in einem Traum ein Monster mich angreift wird daraus zu 90% ein Klartraum (Abwehrreaktion von meinem Unterbewusstsein? Aber sobald ein Monster da ist weis ich das ich traeume und will meinen Traum aendern, habe einen KT)
> Aber richtig schlimm sind bei mir die Albtraeume bei denen ich von allen ausgeschlossen werde. Erst vorgestern bin ich wieder total kaputt aufgewacht weil ich getraeumt hatte das mich alle fuer etwas beschuldigt haben was ich nicht getan habe und sich alle gegen mich verschworen hatten... solche Traeume sind die schlimmsten, weil sie _Realistisch_ sind



Ich hatte seid Mindestens 6 Jahren keine Alpträume mehr, total Kaputt aufwachen tu ich trotzdem 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## White_Sky (8. August 2010)

Wenn bei einem Gewitter die Wolken die den ganzen Himmel bedecken, hellgrau und nicht dunkelgrau wie die am Rand sind. 2/5

Gewitter Nachts beim Schlafen 3/5


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (8. August 2010)

The schrieb:


> Du hast Recht Deanne, ich höre auf über das zu schreiben und esse heute im Schnitzelhaus. Ich will nicht verwarnt oder gebannt werden. Ich will den postcounter auf 1000 haben ohne gebannt worden zu sein. ^^
> 
> Was mich noch aufregt: Mein Kater, er miaut die ganze Zeit: Ich gebe was zu futtern und zu trinken. Er will nicht. Ich öffne die Tür ob er rauswill, er will nicht. Ich streichel ihn, er miaut weiter. WTF will er denn von mir?



Dann ist er in 99% der Fälle einfach rattig


----------



## tonygt (8. August 2010)

Ampeln die 10 Meter bevor man drüber ist auf einmal Instant von Grün auf Rot wechseln und man geblitzt wird unendlich/5


----------



## Deanne (8. August 2010)

4/5: Die komische Panne-Spielchen, zu denen man bei Facebook immer eingeladen wird.


----------



## tonygt (9. August 2010)

das icq seit gestern bei mir immer noch net geht und man immer noch net auf die Website kommt um zu gucken was man machen könnte 2/5


----------



## Dling (9. August 2010)

Subway bei uns am Sonntag zu hat 2/5
Die Politik von Merkel 5/5
Volksmusik 55/5


----------



## Dominau (9. August 2010)

tonygt schrieb:


> das icq seit gestern bei mir immer noch net geht und man immer noch net auf die Website kommt um zu gucken was man machen könnte 2/5



du kannst dich auf meebo einloggen. hat ein kumpel von mir auch gemacht weil ICQ bei ihm auch nicht geht.


----------



## Davatar (9. August 2010)

The schrieb:


> 3. Es wäre unmöglich mit einem einzigen Tier die Menschheit mit Anti-Aids-Mittel zu versorgen (Sowieso habe ich irgendwo gelesen das ein mittel entwickelt wurde was den Aids Virus zu 80 % abschwächt)


Bevor sich das hier jemand verinnerlicht: Aids ist eine üble Krankheit. Man stirbt zwar normalerweise nicht am Aids-Virus selbst, jedoch schwächt er das Immun-System so dermassen, dass man schlussendlich an irgend ner anderen Krankheit stirbt, beispielsweise an ner einfachen normalen Erkältung. Mittlerweile können die Symptome von Aids wesentlich besser behandelt werden als früher. Dennoch ist die Krankheit nach heutigem medizinischen Stand *unheilbar* und darf nicht verharmlost werden! Es gilt nachwievor: Safety first! Macht nicht den Fehler und riskiert Eure Gesundheit für 5 Minuten Spass, denn da gibts kein Zurück mehr. Daher: Immer schön brav Kondome benutzen und/oder in einer Beziehung nach nem Aids-Test verlangen. Sollte man positiv sein ist das zwar noch kein Weltuntergang, aber man muss sich dann auf jeden Fall bewusst sein, dass man eine grosse Verwantwortung gegenüber seinen Partnern trägt, muss diesen das auch mitteilen (sonst kann man übrigens auch ins Gefängnis kommen, wenn man jemanden ansteckt ohne ihm das vorher mitzuteilen) und dann auch entsprechend verhüten.

BTT: Administration jeglicher öffentlichen Institution: 5/5


----------



## The Paladin (9. August 2010)

Sorry, Davatar. Aber ich kann nicht anders nachdem was du geschrieben hast. Es erinnert mich zu sehr an das hier:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und übrigens, AIDS ist wirklich schlimm und was ist so schlimm daran sich ein paar Kondome zu kaufen? Safety First, Fun after that.

Edit: Eine Alte Dame die 10 Jahre braucht um den Zebrastreifen zu durchqueren 5/5


----------



## Dominau (9. August 2010)

Grad meine Exfreundin im Penny getroffen.
Ich steh an der Kasse, kommt sie rein. Wir haben und 20Sekunden lang nur angeschaut, dann ist sie einfach weitergegangen.

Horror Pur 5/5


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (9. August 2010)

Dominau schrieb:


> Grad meine Exfreundin im Penny getroffen.
> Ich steh an der Kasse, kommt sie rein. Wir haben und 20Sekunden lang nur angeschaut, dann ist sie einfach weitergegangen.
> 
> Horror Pur 5/5



ich muss meine ex jeden tag in der schle sehn -.-
schlimmer fehler kann ich nur sagen 5/5


----------



## Healor (9. August 2010)

Ich würde jetzt mal sagen:

- Neuzeit Emos die immer soooo Deprii sind weil yA aLLeS sooUuu ScHeiiisse ist, uNd siiiE niiieMaNd VeRssTeHt 5/5

dann


- Leute die so schreiben wie ich oben... einfach schlimm 5/5

- Besserwisser die alles können, alles haben und alles wissen 5/5

- Leute die nur von sich selbst sprechen, und wenn du ihnen was erzählst, warten sie nur darauf bis du fertig bist damit sie wieder quasseln können 5/5

- Mitmenschen in Onlinespielen, deren erster und einziger Satz "bin Pro" ist 3/5

- Der Bürokratismus hier in Deutschland 5/5

- Prolls die stundenlang mit ihren tiefergelegten Karren sogenannte "Arschlochrunden" drehen, in der Hoffnung jemanden beeindrucken zu können 5/5

- Die ständig schleichenden Preiserhöhungen be diversen Fast Food Ketten. 2/5

- Das ich es einfach nicht schaffe mit dem Rauchen aufzuhören. 5/5

- Der Klimawandel 1000000/5


----------



## Seph018 (9. August 2010)

Zur Zeit wohl das schlimmste Übel ist die Liebe .. sagen wir 3/5 ... Ich bin einfach ein zu gleichgültiger Mensch xP


----------



## Reflox (9. August 2010)

Morgen Klassenlager 100000000000000000/10 

3 Stunden mit dem Fahrrad hin fahren für 4 unnötige Tage lang. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Berserkerkitten (9. August 2010)

Das Abendprogramm im englischen Fernsehen
"Titanic 2"
"Incest: The last taboo"
"Sex... with mom and dad"

WTF/5


----------



## Razyl (9. August 2010)

Berserkerkitten schrieb:


> "Incest: The last taboo"
> "Sex... with mom and dad"



o.O
Nettes... Programm... :S


----------



## DER Lachmann (9. August 2010)

in england ist das fernsehprogramm halt ein spaß für die ganze familie :X


----------



## dragon1 (10. August 2010)

DER schrieb:


> in england ist das fernsehprogramm halt ein spaß für die ganze familie :X



und ueber den scheiss lach ich mittlerweile *angst hab* was ist nur aus mir geworden


Dieses Verfluchte Gefuehl nachdem man eine Seite ueber eine Krankheit gelesen hat und sich denkt "Mist das und das Symptom hab ich doch" und auf einmal beginn schnupfen zu haben usw xD 
2/5
schoen beschrieben in "Three men in a boat"


----------



## Potpotom (10. August 2010)

Dominau schrieb:


> Grad meine Exfreundin im Penny getroffen.
> Ich steh an der Kasse, kommt sie rein. Wir haben und 20Sekunden lang nur angeschaut, dann ist sie einfach weitergegangen.
> 
> Horror Pur 5/5


So hart es auch sein mag... aber die Coke Zero-Werbung (Das Leben wie es sein sollte) trieb mir gerade ein mächtiges Grinsen ins Gesicht.


----------



## Konov (10. August 2010)

Schwül-warmes Wetter ohne Sonne, dafür mit umso mehr Wolken. Depri-Stimmungs-Generator in der Reinstform. 5/5


----------



## The Paladin (10. August 2010)

Gerade meinen Vater geholfen das Grundstück von Steinen und Nacktschnecken zu befreien. Ich griff gerade auf einen (So kam es mir vor) Auf einen Schwarzen Stein (Ca. so Groß wie zwei 2 Euro Münzen Nebeneinander) und dann als der "Stein" in meiner Hand war, entfalteten sich 8 große, schwarze Beine. Es war eine sch**ß große Spinne. Ich warf sie auf den Boden und trat drauf, sie platzte richtig und auf meinen Schuh waren noch kleine schwarze Spinnen drauf (Die auch sterben mussten). Fuck, ich habe zwar keine Arachnophobie, aber dies könnte ein Grund werden falls ich doch noch Arachnophobisch werde.


----------



## Potpotom (10. August 2010)

Oh mein Gott... ich hätte an Ort und Stelle einen Nervenzusammenbruch erlitten. Wüah.


----------



## sympathisant (10. August 2010)

dieeigenetastatatursaubermachen:5/5

unddannmerken,dassdieleertastenichtmehranspricht:7/5


----------



## Ellesmere (10. August 2010)

Das es meine Lieblings "Heisse Tasse" (Suppe für eine Tasse) ausverkauft ist 3/5.

Ex-Freund, der nach einem dreiviertel Jahr nachdem er sich von MIR getrennt hat, sagt er spricht nie wieder mit mir, weil ich ein böser Mensch bin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ?! 4/5


----------



## Davatar (10. August 2010)

Reflox schrieb:


> Morgen Klassenlager 100000000000000000/10
> 
> 3 Stunden mit dem Fahrrad hin fahren für 4 unnötige Tage lang.
> 
> ...


o_O Was ist das denn für ne Einstellung? Klassenlager war bei uns immer das Grösste! Man konnte in Bergseen schwimmen gehn, mit Frauenrädern im Schlamm rum"biken", zig tausend Spiele spielen, Lagerfeuer machen, und und und... Vor allem abends gings dann erst so richtig ab, wenn man eigentlich schlafen sollte, stattdessen aber die Nächte durchgemacht hat, Jungs in Mädchenzimmern, Mädchen in Jungszimmern (oder beim Zelten entsprechend in den anderen Zelten) war. Da haben sich Paare gebildet, von denen man das nie gedacht hätte, man hat diverse Mutproben veranstaltet, den Lehrern Streiche gespielt. Ich könnte vermutlich stundenlang aufzählen, wie toll das bei uns immer war 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Oder hättest Du stattdessen lieber 4 Tage Unterricht?


----------



## Potpotom (10. August 2010)

Mein Neffe faselte neulich auch solch ein Zeug... wäh, Klassenfahrt, will er nicht und brauch er nicht. 

Hab ich auch nicht geschnallt, für uns war das damals immer DAS Ereignis im Schuljahr - heute ist man wohl eher muffig, nicht zu Hause sein zu können. Da war ich platt - und soooo alt bin ich noch garnicht.


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (10. August 2010)

Is halt auch sehr abhängig von der Klasse

Wenn man heute mal sieht mit was für Kotzbrocken man in einer Klasse rumhängen muss.
Auch das "ältere" Semester kennt doch bestimmt die Typen der Marke: "Alta isch hau dir auf die Fresse du biatch"
Das schlimme ist das ich hier nichtmal ein überzogenes Klischee darstelle sondern das solche Leute in der härte existieren. Und ich geh auf ein Gymnasium !
Da vergeht dann schnell die Lust an der Klassenfahrt besonders da sich die Mädels dieser Generation nur auf solche Typen stürzen da sie anscheinend gerne schlecht behandelt werden.


----------



## Berserkerkitten (10. August 2010)

SWeeT_mushrOOms schrieb:


> Is halt auch sehr abhängig von der Klasse
> 
> Wenn man heute mal sieht mit was für Kotzbrocken man in einer Klasse rumhängen muss.
> Auch das "ältere" Semester kennt doch bestimmt die Typen der Marke: "Alta isch hau dir auf die Fresse du biatch"
> ...



Da kann ich dich beruhigen - das ist nicht nur "heute" so, das war auch zu meiner Schulzeit so und vermutlich auch schon zur Zeit unserer Eltern. Und Mädels stehen in dem Alter auf "böse Jungs", weil sie der Illusion erliegen, dass der Angebetete allen gegenüber ein Arschloch ist, nur ihnen nicht.

Aber keine Sorge - die "Alta, isch hau dir auf die Fresse" Fraktion bedient dich Jahre später bei McDonald's und die Mädels lernen dann nach und nach, dass Kohle sogar noch attraktiver ist als böse Jungs. Wir leben im Zeitalter der Nerds. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Yadiz (10. August 2010)

Potpotom schrieb:


> Mein Neffe faselte neulich auch solch ein Zeug... wäh, Klassenfahrt, will er nicht und brauch er nicht.
> 
> Hab ich auch nicht geschnallt, für uns war das damals immer DAS Ereignis im Schuljahr - heute ist man wohl eher muffig, nicht zu Hause sein zu können. Da war ich platt - und soooo alt bin ich noch garnicht.




Das kommt auf die Art der Klassenfahrt an. Abschlussfahrten sind immer cool - hier ein Stichwort: _Saufen unter Palmen!_


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (10. August 2010)

Berserkerkitten schrieb:


> und die Mädels dann nach und nach, dass Kohle sogar noch attraktiver ist als böse Jungs



Ich weiß nicht ob mich das beruhigen kann...


----------



## Dominau (10. August 2010)

Das auf meine 4GB Handy Speicherkarte nur 5 Lieder drauf passen bis die Meldung kommt

"Unzureichender Arbeitsspeicher"

WTF?!?


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 5/5


----------



## Yadiz (10. August 2010)

SWeeT_mushrOOms schrieb:


> Is halt auch sehr abhängig von der Klasse
> 
> Wenn man heute mal sieht mit was für Kotzbrocken man in einer Klasse rumhängen muss.
> Auch das "ältere" Semester kennt doch bestimmt die Typen der Marke: "Alta isch hau dir auf die Fresse du biatch"
> ...



Ich hab letztes Jahr meinen Abschluss an der Fos gemacht bzw war vor etwa drei Jahren noch am Gymi^^. 
Ich glaube, wir hatten dort keinen einzigen dieser Sorte. Aber das mag daran liegen, dass Mellrichstadt in der Rhön ist. Kam eigentlich mit allen wunderbar aus =)


----------



## Korgor (10. August 2010)

Dass man sich in jedem scheiss Portal anmelden muss um sich die 11. Folge von Eureka zu ziehen - 5/5


----------



## Potpotom (10. August 2010)

SWeeT_mushrOOms schrieb:


> Wenn man heute mal sieht mit was für Kotzbrocken man in einer Klasse rumhängen muss. Auch das "ältere" Semester kennt doch bestimmt die Typen der Marke: "Alta isch hau dir auf die Fresse du biatch"


Also ganz ehrlich gesagt, nein, solche Vögel gabs bei uns nicht. Klar waren auch Querköpfe dabei oder welche, die versuchten sich lustig zu machen oder dergleichen. Aber grundsätzlich wurde sowas sofort gleich im Keim erstickt... klingt jetzt n bissl nach Schulhofromantik, aber im Grossen und Ganzen war es friedlich.

Den ein oder anderen Streit wo vielleicht auch mal die Fäuste flogen gabs auch, klar. Meist war es ein paar Tage später aber auch wieder in Ordnung.


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (10. August 2010)

Potpotom schrieb:


> Also ganz ehrlich gesagt, nein, solche Vögel gabs bei uns nicht. Klar waren auch Querköpfe dabei oder welche, die versuchten sich lustig zu machen oder dergleichen. Aber grundsätzlich wurde sowas sofort gleich im Keim erstickt... klingt jetzt n bissl nach Schulhofromantik, aber im Grossen und Ganzen war es friedlich.
> 
> Den ein oder anderen Streit wo vielleicht auch mal die Fäuste flogen gabs auch, klar. Meist war es ein paar Tage später aber auch wieder in Ordnung.



Ich meinte eher das ihr die Typen kennt, aber nicht mit ihnen die Schulbank drücken musstet
Meines Erachtens nach ist diese Art Mensch ein "Neuzeitprodukt"



Potpotom schrieb:


> Den ein oder anderen Streit wo vielleicht auch mal die Fäuste flogen gabs auch, klar. Meist war es ein paar Tage später aber auch wieder in Ordnung.



Bei uns ist es eine Messerstecherei und ich hab eigentlich nicht das Gefühl in einem sozialen Brennpunkt aufzuwachsen. 
Ich hab nur manchmal das Gefühl das manche Leute es gerne so hätten.


----------



## Eboron (10. August 2010)

Berserkerkitten schrieb:


> Wir leben im Zeitalter der Nerds.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




made my day xD




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## White_Sky (10. August 2010)

Sehr selten Spliss an einzelnen Haaren, so 1 Millimeter an der Spitze. 1/5


----------



## The Paladin (10. August 2010)

Dass meine Fahrschule angerufen hat und mir gesagt hat sie verlegen mein Nachtfahren auf heute anstatt auf nächste Woche, ich bin nicht einmal auf einer Autobahn gefahren geschweige denn bei Nacht ^^, ich habe nur noch 4 Fahrtermine und im September werde ich einberufen ins Heer. Verdammt habe ich einen Zeitdruck. Und ich habe immer noch Probleme mir der Spurhaltung und laut der Meinung meines Fahrlehrers gehe ich zu Brutal mit dem Auto um. 5/5.


----------



## Davatar (10. August 2010)

Im Schnee zu fahren lernt man nur, wenn Schnee da ist, genauso ists mit Nacht und Autobahn @Paladin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gerti (11. August 2010)

Star Wars Episode IV gucken wollen und keinen Videorecorder finden 5/5 <.<


----------



## Soladra (11. August 2010)

Mein Hund versucht, meine Zeichnung zu fressen 5/5


----------



## Berserkerkitten (11. August 2010)

Soladra schrieb:


> Mein Hund versucht, meine Zeichnung zu fressen 5/5



Ob das wohl daran liegt, dass du 'ne Katze gezeichnet hast? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soladra (11. August 2010)

Berserkerkitten schrieb:


> Ob das wohl daran liegt, dass du 'ne Katze gezeichnet hast?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Pssst! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lethior (11. August 2010)

Das ich nicht gemerkt habe, dass es angefangen hat zu regnen, deshalb das Fenster nicht geschlossen habe und mein Sofa jetzt klatschnass ist 2/5


----------



## Death the Kid (11. August 2010)

Mein Vater,der Alkoholiker,der meint sich jetzt fürsorglich für mich da zu sein 5/5

Meine Klassenkameraden,die sich benehmen wir Hinterhofgartenzwerge -__- 5/5

Das der Sommer in eine Pause geht 5/5


----------



## Thoor (11. August 2010)

Death schrieb:


> Mein Vater,der Alkoholiker,der meint sich jetzt fürsorglich für mich da zu sein 5/5



Autsch. Ohne Scheiss jetzt?


----------



## Davatar (12. August 2010)

Wenn Mitarbeiter Scheisse bauen und man den Mist stundenlang korrigieren muss, obwohl man eigentlich wichtigere Dinge zu tun hätte: 5237825884842642638/5


----------



## Ellesmere (12. August 2010)

Wenn der Chef Mist baut und man das dann gerade biegen muss 15241445415/5 passiert leider häufiger 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soladra (12. August 2010)

Dass meine LEtern sich aufspielen ohnesgleichen, weil der Hund "Sitz" mach, wenn sie es ihm ins Ohr brüllen. Bei Mir klappt schon Platz in völlig normalem Tonfall 5/5


----------



## Xondor (12. August 2010)

Dass ich heute nach wiedermal "Alptraumgeschlafwandelt" bin und dann mein Handy, warum auch immer, so fest zwischen Bett und Wand eingeklemmt gefunden hab, dass ich es erst eben mit Mühe rausbekommen hab 2/5

Dass die Schildkröte, obwohl sie eindeutig trächtig ist, immer noch kein Ei gelegt hat. Ich mach mir Sorgen dass sie keinen guten Platz findet 3/5


----------



## Dweencore (12. August 2010)

Dass es bei und übers Wochenende Regnen und ich genau da Zelten will 100000000000/5


----------



## H2OTest (12. August 2010)

Doppelstunde Französisch (6[sup]^7[/sup])[sup]^8[/sup]/5


----------



## The Paladin (12. August 2010)

Das es kein Team Fortress 2 im Media Markt gab, auch nicht im Libro und mein Vater und ich keine Kreditkarte besitzen um es mir bei Steam zu kaufen. Ich besitze eine Bankomatkarte, wie schnell glaubt ihr krieg ich eine Kreditkarte bei meiner Bank? Wie kriegt man das Teil überhaupt?

5/5


----------



## Berserkerkitten (12. August 2010)

The schrieb:


> Das es kein Team Fortress 2 im Media Markt gab, auch nicht im Libro und mein Vater und ich keine Kreditkarte besitzen um es mir bei Steam zu kaufen. Ich besitze eine Bankomatkarte, wie schnell glaubt ihr krieg ich eine Kreditkarte bei meiner Bank? Wie kriegt man das Teil überhaupt?
> 
> 5/5



Kreditkarten gibt's doch heute in 5 Minuten an jeder Ecke und das völlig kostenlos. Amazon bietet z.B. eine an. Wieso richtest du nicht einfach einen PayPal-Account ein und verknüpfst den mit deinem Bankkonto? So bezahle ich bei Steam.


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (12. August 2010)

H2OTest schrieb:


> Doppelstunde Französisch (6[sup]^7[/sup])[sup]^8[/sup]/5



ahahaha xD ich bins ja jetzt für immer los

das ich nurnoch sehr lückenhafte erinnerungen an gestern habe... 3/5


----------



## The Paladin (12. August 2010)

Jetzt bin ich komplett irgendwie am Arsch oder so. Mein Vater kauft mir TF2 auf Willhaben von einem Typen aus Oberösterreich. Tja, jetzt erstmal warten bis der Typ es abschickt (So wie ich die meisten Online Verkäufer kenne schickt er das Spiel erst Montag ab). Und dann warten, Donnerstag habe ich die Fahrprüfung die ich wahrscheinlich nicht bestehen werde weil es zu wenige Fahrstunden für mich gab obwohl ich mir die Fahrstunden schon vor den Ferien reserviert habe. Und am 6. September ins Bundesheer (Das wäre eigentlich gut, aber ich wiege um die 115 Kilogramm und bin ca. 1.90 groß und kann keine Liegestütze). 

Ich war noch nie in dieser Stimmung die ich jetzt habe. Ich hätte große lust jetzt irgendjemanden oder irgendetwas so richtig zu verprügeln und zu demütigen.


----------



## Xondor (12. August 2010)

The schrieb:


> Das es kein Team Fortress 2 im Media Markt gab, auch nicht im Libro und mein Vater und ich keine Kreditkarte besitzen um es mir bei Steam zu kaufen. Ich besitze eine Bankomatkarte, wie schnell glaubt ihr krieg ich eine Kreditkarte bei meiner Bank? Wie kriegt man das Teil überhaupt?
> 
> 5/5



Kann man bei Steam nicht auch über Click&Buy zahlen? Wenn ja, da kann man sich relativ unkompliziert anmelden. Dauert nur ein wenig, da sie zum testen 1 cent vom Konto ab- und dann wieder aufbuchen.

Wenn ich mich erinnere hab ich damals so gezahlt, kann leider nicht nachschauen, bin am falschen Gerät.


----------



## White_Sky (13. August 2010)

Wenn Youtube-Videos sich nach längerer Benutzung von 480p auf 360p runterschalten und man nicht wieder auf 480p schalten kann. 99999999999/5 !!!!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soladra (13. August 2010)

Dass ich morgen wieder nicht ausschlafen darf 30/5 

ICH BIN BISHER AN JEDEM VER***** FERIENTAG UM HALB 7 AUFGESTANDEN!!!!


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## The Paladin (13. August 2010)

@Soladra, ich stehe jeden Tag um 6 Uhr auf, ich bin es so gewöhnt und mir gefällt es irgendwie ganz alleine in der Früh den Fernseher anzumachen und mir einen Kaffe zu machen und irgendeine Zeitung zu lesen ^^

Was mich aufregt: Der Verkäufer für Team Fortress 2 meldet sich nicht nachdem ich ihm gestern eine Mail geschickt habe. 5/5


----------



## H2OTest (13. August 2010)

Soladra schrieb:


> Dass ich morgen wieder nicht ausschlafen darf 30/5
> 
> ICH BIN BISHER AN JEDEM VER***** FERIENTAG UM HALB 7 AUFGESTANDEN!!!!
> 
> ...



sei froh das du noch ferien hast ich hab nur wochenende ...


----------



## Arosk (13. August 2010)

Windows Vista + Rechner in mühevoller Kleinstarbeit installieren und dann wird mir gesagt: "DAT GEHT NICHT, SONST MÜSSEN WIR NE OPEN LICENSE KAUFEN DIE KOSTET 400€"

Super, jetzt alles nochmal mit OEM

5/5


----------



## Reflox (13. August 2010)

Davatar schrieb:


> o_O Was ist das denn für ne Einstellung? Klassenlager war bei uns immer das Grösste! Man konnte in Bergseen schwimmen gehn, mit Frauenrädern im Schlamm rum"biken", zig tausend Spiele spielen, Lagerfeuer machen, und und und... Vor allem abends gings dann erst so richtig ab, wenn man eigentlich schlafen sollte, stattdessen aber die Nächte durchgemacht hat, Jungs in Mädchenzimmern, Mädchen in Jungszimmern (oder beim Zelten entsprechend in den anderen Zelten) war. Da haben sich Paare gebildet, von denen man das nie gedacht hätte, man hat diverse Mutproben veranstaltet, den Lehrern Streiche gespielt. Ich könnte vermutlich stundenlang aufzählen, wie toll das bei uns immer war
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Wenn du in meiner Klasse wärst wüsstest du warum. Nach 1ner Stunde könntest du 75% der Leute sonstwohin schieben. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Seph018 (13. August 2010)

Vielleicht verhältst du dich auch einfach nur falsch. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Habe auch einen Freund, der einfach nur wirklich, wirklich seltsam ist. Demnach wird er von recht wenigen gemocht, aber natürlich sind immer die anderen schuld. Aber hey, ich kenne deine Kameraden nicht und ja, es ist gut möglich dass 75% Vollhonks sind. Was mich aufregt? Eine ganze Küche vom 4. Stockwerk runtertragen, mitsamt schöner Risse am Arm und an der Hand. Komischerweise links viel schlimmer als rechts. Das schlimmste, ich habe als "Bezahlung" nur 10 Packungen Zuckerwatte bekommen, als wäre ich ein Baby. Wie auch immer. Heute Mittag war es locker eine 4/5, jetzt vielleicht noch eine 2.


----------



## Ykon (14. August 2010)

Dass es Dominau gibt 1/5. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dominau (14. August 2010)

Oo.. Gemeinheit !!

Das Ykon mich nicht mag 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 5/5


----------



## Edou (14. August 2010)

Dominau schrieb:


> Oo.. Gemeinheit !!
> 
> Das Ykon mich nicht mag
> 
> ...



Das Ykon Dominau nicht mag 5/5


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (14. August 2010)

Dominau schrieb:


> Oo.. Gemeinheit !!
> Das Ykon mich nicht mag
> 
> 
> ...





Edou schrieb:


> Das Ykon Dominau nicht mag 5/5


Das überhaupt jmd. Dominau nicht mag...5/5 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (14. August 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Das überhaupt jmd. Dominau nicht mag...5/5
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



ich mag dominau 

das ich..ähh.. das mich im moment nichts aufregt 5/5 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (14. August 2010)

DER schrieb:


> das ich..ähh.. das mich im moment nichts aufregt 5/5
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



das ist echt ein grund zum aufregen!!
dass lachi nichts zum aufregen hat ausser nichts zum aufregen zu haben 5/5!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ykon (14. August 2010)

Dass hier manche Leute keinen Spaß verstehen. :< 3/5


----------



## White_Sky (16. August 2010)

DASS ICH DIE PERSEIDEN VERPASST HABE 5/5 !!!


----------



## Haggelo (16. August 2010)

Camper in bad company 2 	4/5


----------



## Davatar (17. August 2010)

The schrieb:


> Jetzt bin ich komplett irgendwie am Arsch oder so. Mein Vater kauft mir TF2 auf Willhaben von einem Typen aus Oberösterreich. Tja, jetzt erstmal warten bis der Typ es abschickt (So wie ich die meisten Online Verkäufer kenne schickt er das Spiel erst Montag ab). Und dann warten, Donnerstag habe ich die Fahrprüfung die ich wahrscheinlich nicht bestehen werde weil es zu wenige Fahrstunden für mich gab obwohl ich mir die Fahrstunden schon vor den Ferien reserviert habe. Und am 6. September ins Bundesheer (Das wäre eigentlich gut, aber ich wiege um die 115 Kilogramm und bin ca. 1.90 groß und kann keine Liegestütze).
> 
> Ich war noch nie in dieser Stimmung die ich jetzt habe. Ich hätte große lust jetzt irgendjemanden oder irgendetwas so richtig zu verprügeln und zu demütigen.


TFS: Shit happens, dann hast Dus halt ein paar Tage später, who cares? Je grösser die Wartezeit, desto höher die Spannung, wenn Dus in den Händen hältst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Fahrprüfung: Egal, gibt viele Leute, die beim ersten Mal durchfallen und immernoch ne Menge Leute, die beim zweiten Mal durchfallen. Nur beim dritten Mal solltest Dus dann langsam mal im Griff haben, sonst lässt Dus besser sein.
Militär: Wenn Du ne positive Einstellung gegenüber dem Bundesheer hast (scheint ja so zu sein, wenn ich das so Deinem Text entnehme), wird die Zeit für Dich auch schnell wieder vorbei sein. Körperliches kann man antrainieren, ist alles nur ne Frage der Zeit und des Trainings, die man hat.


----------



## Manowar (17. August 2010)

White_Sky schrieb:


> DASS ICH DIE PERSEIDEN VERPASST HABE 5/5 !!!






> Der gesamte Aktivitätszeitraum der Perseiden erstreckt sich vom 17. Juli bis zum 24. August.


Oder versteh ich da was falsch? :>


----------



## xdave78 (17. August 2010)

Dass wir Pakistan jetzt aber Millarden EUROS (und die Amis DOLLARS) geben (was OK waäre wenn man kontrollieren könnte, dass es bei den Flutopfern ankommt) und zum Dank mit etwas Pech in einigen Jahren ne Atombombe o.ä zurückbekommen, die sich die radikalen Gruppen (die dort ja gehäuft Unterschlupf finden) mit etwas abgezweigtem Geld nun endlich baun konnten 5/5 (eigentlich 6/5 wenn ich an meinen kleinen Sohn denke).


----------



## Reflox (17. August 2010)

Tja so ist das halt. Und das schönste dran ist das Europa bald vor die Hunde geht. Griechenland, dann kommt Spanien,Italien und dann Deutschland 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der Pleitegeier kommt und die stopfen so nem Taliban das Geld hinten rein. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Karanadar (17. August 2010)

Der heutige Kapitalismus in Extremform 5/5
Die Naivität mancher Mitmenschen 5/5
Der alte Spruch "Man kann nichts verändern!" (weshalb man auch nichts verändert -> selffullfilling-prophecy) 10/5


----------



## White_Sky (17. August 2010)

Manowår schrieb:


> Oder versteh ich da was falsch? :>



Der 12-13 August sind immer die Tage, wo die Perseiden Sternschnuppen am höchsten liegen.


DASS BEI UNS HEUTE NACHT DER HIMMEL BEDECKT GEWESEN IST UND ICH DIE PERSEIDEN NICHT HEUTE NACHT BEOBACHTEN KONNTE 5/5 !


----------



## Selor Kiith (17. August 2010)

"Superbakterium!", "Wir müssen aufpassen sonst sterben alle!" 5/5


----------



## Reflox (17. August 2010)

Selor schrieb:


> "Superbakterium!", "Wir müssen aufpassen sonst sterben alle!" 5/5



Ach und bei uns in der Nebengemeinde hat man das giftigste Tier Australien gefunden (Irgend eine Spinne) udn jetzt schreien alle vor Angst herum :/ 2/5


----------



## White_Sky (17. August 2010)

DASS DER HIMMEL IMMER NOCH BEDECKT IST 5/5 !!!!

Gute Nacht ich gehe schlafen ! >.<


----------



## Davatar (18. August 2010)

White_Sky schrieb:


> DASS DER HIMMEL IMMER NOCH BEDECKT IST 5/5 !!!!


o_O Dass man sich über sowas aufregen kann...find Dich damit ab: es ist Herbst. Das schont die Nerven!


----------



## tonygt (18. August 2010)

Davatar schrieb:


> o_O Dass man sich über sowas aufregen kann...find Dich damit ab: es ist Herbst. Das schont die Nerven!



Er regt sich doch dadrüber auf weil er diese Komete sehen wollte.


----------



## Selor Kiith (18. August 2010)

Das man dank EU Richtlinien und Versicherungen und Bla nicht mehr einfach auf einem Schiff anheuern kann O_o 2/5


----------



## White_Sky (18. August 2010)

DER HIMMEL IST WIEDER BEDECKT!

5/5

AAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!


----------



## Soladra (19. August 2010)

Sonne? Blauer Himmel? Watt datt? 3/5
Temperaturen über 15 Grd? Kann man das essen? 4/5
Klarer Nachthimmel mit Mond? Das gibts? 5/5


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (19. August 2010)

Nach einer längeren Wow pause vergisst man schonmal wie schnell man sich über ars**ver******ka**dr**** palas aufregen kann 5/5


----------



## Dominau (19. August 2010)

Die Laune meiner Schwester 5/5..



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## White_Sky (20. August 2010)

Das heute Nacht der Himmel frei von Wolken war und ich nur 2 (oder 3?) Sternschnuppen in 2 Stunden gesichtet habe 2/5.

Erkältung 5/5.


----------



## TheGui (20. August 2010)

Die Dummheit der Amerikaner 5/5

die nicht wissen welcher Konfession ihr President angehört 

18% der Amerikaner glauben Obama is ein Moslem >_>


----------



## Parkway (20. August 2010)

5/5 Stau


----------



## The Paladin (20. August 2010)

Mit einer Wunde an der Hand in eine Dose Pringles mit Salz reingegriffen zu haben 3/5
Bei meiner Fahrprüfung durchzufallen nur weil ein Radfahrer vor mir die ganze Zeit mit Schneckengeschwindigkeit rumfährt und ich nicht überholen durfte und es trotzdem tun wollte. 	Unendlich/5


----------



## Reflox (20. August 2010)

Das wir im Singunterricht bald vorsingen müssen 4/5

Das die Hoppe rappen dürfen und ich nicht mal was singen was annähernd Metal ist. APOKALYSPE!!!/5


----------



## dragon1 (20. August 2010)

2/5 augenentzuendug >.<
 nur 2/5 weil sie mittlerweile fast vorbei, aber ich hab 2 Tage umsonst verloren


----------



## Rayon (20. August 2010)

Die mehrstündige Wartezeit am SW:TOR stand... 4/5 ^^


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (20. August 2010)

Rayon schrieb:


> Die mehrstündige Wartezeit am SW:TOR stand... 4/5 ^^



Da hätteste mal lieber bis um knapp 7 Uhr gewartet da ging alles ganz flöckich


----------



## DER Lachmann (21. August 2010)

das ich nicht schlafen kann 5/5 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dominau (21. August 2010)

erster dachte ich noch "wuhu, es ist warm!" jetzt nervt es mich schon wieder.

Die Hitze in meinem Zimmer. 4/5


----------



## Ol@f (21. August 2010)

TheGui schrieb:


> Die Dummheit *der* Amerikaner 5/5
> die nicht wissen welcher Konfession ihr President angehört
> *18% der* Amerikaner glauben Obama is ein Moslem >_>


Wer findet den Fehler bzw. die Fehler?

BTT:
Dass ich einen leichten Kater habe 1,5/5


----------



## EspCap (21. August 2010)

Wo soll da bitte ein Fehler sein?


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (21. August 2010)

Ich glaube er möchte darauf anspielen das "Dummheit der Amerikaner" doch sehr auf alle bezogen ist
18% ist jedoch nur etwas weniger als ein fünftel und spricht nicht für das gesamte Volk


----------



## Berserkerkitten (21. August 2010)

SWeeT_mushrOOms schrieb:


> Ich glaube er möchte darauf anspielen das "Dummheit der Amerikaner" doch sehr auf alle bezogen ist
> 18% ist jedoch nur etwas weniger als ein fünftel und spricht nicht für das gesamte Volk



Hinzu kommt, dass diese 18% wohl kaum wirklich 18% der gesamten amerikanischen Bevölkerung darstellen, denn die wurde mit Sicherheit nicht in ihrer Gesamtheit befragt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EspCap (21. August 2010)

Ok, das könnte sein. Ich dachte er meint was grammatikalisches und da hab ich nichts gefunden...

BTT: Leute, die denken dass Google StreetView Liveüberwachung wäre 5/5


----------



## White_Sky (22. August 2010)

2mal Gewitter hintereinander WTF? 1/5

Ein krasser Donner der so plötzlich rüberkam und mich erschreckte. 4/5

Wenn bei einem Gewitter die Wolken die den ganzen Himmel bedecken, hellgrau und nicht dunkelgrau wie die am Rand sind. 2/5 (ok hab ich schon erwähnt)

Gewitter Nachts beim Schlafen 3/5 (das auch)


----------



## Dweencore (22. August 2010)

White_Sky schrieb:


> 2mal Gewitter hintereinander WTF? 1/5
> 
> Ein krasser Donner der so plötzlich rüberkam und mich erschreckte. 4/5
> 
> ...


Bei mir hats gerade 30Grad und die Sonne strahlt wie nur selten im Sommer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Seph018 (22. August 2010)

Schule fängt wieder an morgen .. 1/5. Die Ferien waren lang genug, außerdem wirds das kürzeste Schuljahr meiner Karriere.


----------



## Soladra (23. August 2010)

Dass ich mir heut morgen n Reißnagel eingedappt hab 5/5
Dass die Einstichstelle immer nochw ehtut 10/5


----------



## Berserkerkitten (23. August 2010)

Soladra schrieb:


> Dass ich mir heut morgen n Reißnagel eingedappt hab 5/5
> Dass die Einstichstelle immer nochw ehtut 10/5



Ich habe einer Kollegin mal mit Druckluftspray für die Tastaturreinigung eine Reißzwecke in den Ausschnitt geschossen. Die hatte aber auch Euter!
Schade um den Job...


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (23. August 2010)

Berserkerkitten schrieb:


> Ich habe einer Kollegin mal mit Druckluftspray für die Tastaturreinigung eine Reißzwecke in den Ausschnitt geschossen. Die hatte aber auch Euter!
> Schade um den Job...



nicht dein ernst...


----------



## Berserkerkitten (23. August 2010)

SWeeT_mushrOOms schrieb:


> nicht dein ernst...



Besonders beliebt waren auch meine Tiere aus Arbeitsmaterial. Ganz vorne waren die Radiergummimäuse mit Büroklammerschwanz, Heftklammerohren und Reißnägelfüßen. Mit 25 hatte ich mehr Bürojobs verloren, als andere in ihrem ganzen Leben bekommen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Davatar (23. August 2010)

Schon jetzt praktisch jedes Wochenende bis Ende Januar verplanen müssen: 5/5


----------



## White_Sky (23. August 2010)

Mein Schrott Laptop stürzt häufig wegen Überhitzung ab! 5/5

Der steht schon auf ein kleines dickes Buch...


----------



## Berserkerkitten (23. August 2010)

Kauf' halt ein Cooling-Pad mit Ventilatoren. Die gibt es für klitzekleines Geld bei Amazon und eBay und wirken Wunder.


----------



## Krügerl (23. August 2010)

Habe mir jetzt (ENDLIIIICH!) auch ein iPhone zugelegt, da sie einem durch den Start des 4G das 3GS regelrecht nachwerfen.
So toll ich das iPhone auch finde, die Akkulaufzeit ist wohl ein schlechter Witz?

2/5

Und schon der erste Kratzer im Klavierlack auf der Rückseite (da hilft auch die Displayschutzfolie nix)!!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



5/5


----------



## Davatar (23. August 2010)

Krügerl schrieb:


> Habe mir jetzt (ENDLIIIICH!) auch ein iPhone zugelegt, da sie einem durch den Start des 4G das 3GS regelrecht nachwerfen.
> So toll ich das iPhone auch finde, die Akkulaufzeit ist wohl ein schlechter Witz?
> 
> 2/5
> ...


Warum hast Du nicht einfach mal ein paar iPhone-Besitzer gefragt, was die so nach nem Jahr noch davon halten? Ich kenne kaum welche, die das immernoch toll finden (mich eingeschlossen). Das war wohl mein erstes und letztes iPhone. Ist auch ein 3GS, hat zwar an und für sich diverse tolle Sachen, doch fehlen auch viele wertvolle Dinge, die man sogar bei nem praktisch geschenkten Nokia Schrott-Phone bereits erhält. Und ja, der Akku ist echt ein Witz. Aber es hilft, gleich als Erstes mal die überflüssigen Services auszuschalten, wie Lokalisierung, Data-Roaming, etc. da spart man schon ne Menge Strom.
Ich würd mir übrigens besser ein Etui dafür anschaffen. Meins hat wohl so 5 &#8364; oder so gekostet, ist aus Leder und hat bisher noch jeden Sturz abgefangen.


----------



## Krügerl (23. August 2010)

Ich werde mir jetzt wohl so ein Verhüterli aus Gummi kaufen. Da gibt es so einfache "Bumper" für die Ränder und solche, die man komplett über das iPhone drüberzieht und nur mehr das Display und die Aussparungen für die Tasten frei bleiben.


----------



## Davatar (23. August 2010)

Krügerl schrieb:


> Ich werde mir jetzt wohl so ein Verhüterli aus Gummi kaufen. Da gibt es so einfache "Bumper" für die Ränder und solche, die man komplett über das iPhone drüberzieht und nur mehr das Display und die Aussparungen für die Tasten frei bleiben.


Das hab ich eigentlich mit Etui gemeint ^^
Ich wollte ja eh, dass keiner sieht, dass da ein Apfel drauf ist, da musste von Anfang an ein Überzug rauf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dweencore (24. August 2010)

Dass ich mir ein Getränk über mein neues T-Shirt geschüttet habe 3/5


----------



## Krügerl (24. August 2010)

Ich sehe gerade, wie teuer iPhone-Zubehör ist. 10EUR für eine dämliche Folie. 30EUR für ein Plastiketui. WTF?!  --> 4/5


----------



## Davatar (24. August 2010)

Krügerl schrieb:


> Ich sehe gerade, wie teuer iPhone-Zubehör ist. 10EUR für eine dämliche Folie. 30EUR für ein Plastiketui. WTF?!  --> 4/5


O_O Wo gehst Du denn einkaufen? In nem Apple-Shop ist eh alles völlig überteuert. Nimm einfach No-Name iPhone-Zubehör aus nem x beliebigen Laden, in dem sowas verkauft wird, da kostets zT nicht mal die Hälfte. Ansonsten das nächste Mal in den Ferien. In ärmeren Ländern kostet das Zeug meist nur ein Bruchteil von unseren Preisen.


----------



## Dominau (24. August 2010)

Dass wenn man mal 1 oder 2 mal nicht mit seinen Freunden rausmöchte weil man einfach mal zu Hause chillen will
gleich als langweilig bezeichnet wird und behauptet wird das man NIE mit raus gehn würde

FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU/5


----------



## Krügerl (24. August 2010)

Davatar schrieb:


> O_O Wo gehst Du denn einkaufen? In nem Apple-Shop ist eh alles völlig überteuert. Nimm einfach No-Name iPhone-Zubehör aus nem x beliebigen Laden, in dem sowas verkauft wird, da kostets zT nicht mal die Hälfte. Ansonsten das nächste Mal in den Ferien. In ärmeren Ländern kostet das Zeug meist nur ein Bruchteil von unseren Preisen.


Das IST Noname-Zeugs! War heute Vormittag bei Saturn. Werde aber einmal in so einen Türken-Handyshop reinschauen, ob es dort günstiger ist.


----------



## Selor Kiith (25. August 2010)

Das die verkackten Mist Gärtner die "Grünflächen" vor den Häusern schon wieder seit 8:30 bearbeiten müssen und auch seitdem ständig irgendwer anruft 10/5


----------



## Haggelo (25. August 2010)

Dominau schrieb:


> Dass wenn man mal 1 oder 2 mal nicht mit seinen Freunden rausmöchte weil man einfach mal zu Hause chillen will
> gleich als langweilig bezeichnet wird und behauptet wird das man NIE mit raus gehn würde
> 
> FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU/5






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



5/5


----------



## The Paladin (25. August 2010)

Spy´s die meine Sentry sappen und mich erstechen 5/5
Die Osmanen in Empire Total War die bis jetzt immer einen Rückzieher gemacht haben wenn ich angegriffen werde und ihre Unterstützung Anfordere (Bayern und Württemberg haben mich bis jetzt immer Unterstützt) 5/5
Das meine Nachbarin es irgendwie geschafft hat meinen Kater zu stehlen, er ist nur noch bei ihr und kommt nicht mehr an mein Zimmerfenster wenn er mal Nachts Hunger hat. Sogar das Futter für ihn kaufen wir für unsere Nachbarin ........ Ich vermisse meinen Zombie ......	Unendlich/5


----------



## Krügerl (25. August 2010)

iTunes ist heute wieder einmal besonders flott unterwegs... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



2/5


----------



## Rayon (27. August 2010)

Dass mein Ipod verreckt ist und Apple der Bastardverein trotz Garantie 141€ für die Reperatur will 1000/5.
Grrrrrrrr erstmal besaufen ich platz vor Wut -.-


----------



## Manowar (27. August 2010)

Darf man fragen, was damit passiert ist und warum die Garantie nicht greift? O_o

Das Wetter 5/5


----------



## Rayon (27. August 2010)

hab ganz normal musik gehört, stürzte plötzlich ab... mach ihn erneut an, stürzt wieder an - diesmal wird die rückseite (das metall) unten beim Button auf der Rückseite so extrem heiss, dass man den Ipod nicht mehr anfassen kann ohne sich zu "verbrennen". Denke ist irgendwas durchgeschmort, aber keine Ahnung wie.
Hab das Formular ausgefüllt auf der Seite, steht "limited warranty" - dank der Seriennummer wird doch auch erkannt, wann die garantie abläuft - musste mich mit dem Produkt ja bei ITunes registrieren. Warum sie nicht greift frag ich mich auch ... Ruf die Tage da mal an. aber 01805 ist schweine Teuer.. leider :S

Applecrap immernoch 10/5. ^^


----------



## Manowar (27. August 2010)

Da würd ich aber echt Druck machen..wie alt ist das Gerät?


----------



## Rayon (27. August 2010)

Jo, werd ich auch. Nochmal anrufen morgen... werd der auch was erzählen. Grade mal knappe 8-9 Monate. Oktober 09. :/ Dazu isses die 32gig Version mit Gravur... echt ärgerlich wenn das wirklich so teuer wär trotz Garantie... war dann jedenfalls mein letzter kauf bei Apple. Hoffe die am Telefon kann mir dann weiterhelfen..


----------



## Manowar (27. August 2010)

Wenn du nicht irgendwas am Handy manipuliert hast, MUSS es kostenlos repariert oder getauscht werden.
Das ist Gesetz in Deutschland.


----------



## tonygt (27. August 2010)

Das die Warhammer Server heute zum 5ten mal gewartet werden 4/5
das ich fernseh gucken wollt weil die server down sind der Fernseher aber grade auch down ist FUUUU100/5


----------



## Alion (27. August 2010)

Die ganze Woche Vorschau. Heute Abend auf Pro7 Star Wars Die Rückkehr der Jedi Ritter. Geiler Film ich freu mich wie ein kleines Kind.
Da ich aber Schweizer bin, demnach auch in der Schweiz Wohne kann ich hier nur Pro 7 Schweiz Empfangen. Eigentlich nicht schlimm denn grösstenteils sende sie das Gleiche.
Nur heute Abend nicht. Anstatt Star Wars kommt irgend so ne Model Scheisse. Ich könnt kotzen! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Selbst Über Zattoo bekomme ich den Deutschen Pro7 nicht rein.


----------



## Rayon (27. August 2010)

Manowår schrieb:


> Wenn du nicht irgendwas am Handy manipuliert hast, MUSS es kostenlos repariert oder getauscht werden.
> Das ist Gesetz in Deutschland.



Hab nichts gemacht. ist aber nur n IPod. Ja, hoffe da geht noch was :S


----------



## Deanne (28. August 2010)

Unzuverlässigkeit hasse ich wie die Pest. Leute treffen Verabredungen und erscheinen dann unpünktlich oder kommen gar nicht. Sowas regt mich extrem auf.


----------



## Reflox (28. August 2010)

Dass man nichtmal mehr in einen 9000 Seelendorf normal durhc dunkle Gassen gehen kann 5/5


----------



## Davatar (28. August 2010)

Weiterbildungskurse in denen man nichts dazu lernt: 3/5


----------



## Thoor (28. August 2010)

Davatar schrieb:


> Weiterbildungskurse in denen man nichts dazu lernt: 3/5



Das nennt man Schule und dauert in der Schweiz 9 Jahre :'D


----------



## Davatar (28. August 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> Das nennt man Schule und dauert in der Schweiz 9 Jahre :'D


Jau, aber dafür bezahlst Du oder Dein Geschäft ja nicht aktiv, bei ner Weiterbildung schon 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## White_Sky (28. August 2010)

Dass ich einen Traum im merkwürdigsten Träume-Thread beschrieben hab und mein Laptop genau am Ende wegen Überhitzung abgestürzt ist 5/5.


----------



## Reflox (28. August 2010)

Dass ich wohl nie wieder Red Dead Redemption zocken kann OVERLOAD/5


----------



## White_Sky (29. August 2010)

Dass ich morgen in die beschissene Schule muss, weil die Ferien vorbei sind -.- unendlich/5


----------



## Rayon (29. August 2010)

White_Sky schrieb:


> Dass ich morgen in die beschissene Schule muss, weil die Ferien vorbei sind -.- unendlich/5



Dass ich meinen ersten Tag am Dienstag habe genausoviel/5.


----------



## M1ghtymage (29. August 2010)

White_Sky schrieb:


> Dass ich morgen in die beschissene Schule muss, weil die Ferien vorbei sind -.- unendlich/5



Dann bleib doch zuhause und lass dich entschuldigen. Ich bin sicher in 10 Jahren wirst du dankbar sein, dass du nicht in die Schule gegangen bist.


----------



## Rayon (29. August 2010)

M1ghtymage schrieb:


> Dann bleib doch zuhause und lass dich entschuldigen. Ich bin sicher in 10 Jahren wirst du dankbar sein, dass du nicht in die Schule gegangen bist.



Wär Schule frühestens um 12 Uhr.. könnt ich super mit leben. Bin kein Frühaufsteher, daher ist das alles, was mich anfrisst *g*


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (29. August 2010)

White_Sky schrieb:


> Dass ich morgen in die beschissene Schule muss, weil die Ferien vorbei sind -.- unendlich/5



Oh ja Bruder
Das kann ich nur so unterschreiben
Schonmal im Vorraus: Klausurphase AAAHHHHHHH/5


----------



## DER Lachmann (30. August 2010)

das meine neue scheiß fick schule zu voll ist und ich deswegen in den nachmittags unterricht gekommen bin, heißt 14:00 uhr FFFFUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUoverninthehousand/5


----------



## Deanne (30. August 2010)

DER schrieb:


> das meine neue scheiß fick schule zu voll ist und ich deswegen in den nachmittags unterricht gekommen bin, heißt 14:00 uhr FFFFUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUoverninthehousand/5



Also, ihr Schüler müsst euch wirklich nicht beschweren. Ich habe fast jeden Tag Vorlesungen bis 20 Uhr.


----------



## DER Lachmann (30. August 2010)

trotzdem .. es ist schon scheiße wenn man grade in die schule muss wenn alle anderen aus haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dominau (30. August 2010)

Ich freu mich auf die Schule 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (30. August 2010)

Das wieder Schule ist und ich wieder jeden Morgen von der Grundschule nebenan geweckt werde -.- 5/5


----------



## Reflox (30. August 2010)

DER schrieb:


> trotzdem .. es ist schon scheiße wenn man grade in die schule muss wenn alle anderen aus haben
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



In der Schweiz haben wir täglich Nachmittagsschule, ausser Mittwoch da ist der Nachmittag frei. :I

Das heisst: 7.10 Schulbeginn 12.40 fertig um 13.40 wieder Schule und 16.25 endgültig vorbei. Das ist für mich ein normaler Donnerstag. :/ Und heute hatte ich sogar noch kochen, stellt euch vor, ich und kochen! *Hände ins Gesicht klatsch*


----------



## Seph018 (30. August 2010)

Reflox schrieb:


> Das heisst: 7.10 Schulbeginn 12.40 fertig um 13.40 wieder Schule und 16.25 endgültig vorbei. D



Das is megaübel. Wow. Ich habe zwar auch einen Donnerstag der so aussieht, auch eine Freistunde, aber naja bin auch 13. und zum Glück nur Donnerstag... die restlichen Tage habe ich doch glatt schon um 3 Schluss! -.- Naja, ich fühl mit dir.


----------



## Perkone (30. August 2010)

Ihr regt euch über solche Zeiten auf .... Ich muss um 04:00 aufstehn, um 06:30 in der Kaserne sein und dann Dienst bis 16:15 ....


----------



## M1ghtymage (30. August 2010)

Also ich hab 3 mal die Woche von 6:45 bis 17:00 Schule. Montags, Donnerstags und Freitags!! Das ist kacke aber beschwer ich mich? ... okay, ein bisschen. Aber ich gehe gerne in die Schule! Zumindest du den wichtigen Fächern.


----------



## DarkSaph (30. August 2010)

5/5 Leute, die mir 5. hintereinander das selbe erzählen.

5/5 Leute, die Dinge auch nach mehrmaligem Erklären nicht richtig verstehen.

5/5 Leute, die meinen gewisse Dinge immer als Gegenteile gegenüberstellen zu müssen, z.B. im Schulbereich Naturwissenschaften contra Sprachen/Geisteswissenschaften, im Musikbereich Metal contra HipHop ... es ist absolut lächerlich, merkt ihr das nicht, Leute?

3/5 Paranoide Menschen bzw. Paranoia im Allgemeinen


----------



## TheGui (31. August 2010)

99³³³³³³³³³³³³³³³³³³³³³³³³³³³³³³³³³³³³³³³³³³³³³³³³ / 5




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Berserkerkitten (2. September 2010)

Dass meine scheiß Katze sich die Backen mit Futter vollstopft, in den Flur rennt, das  Zeug auf den Teppich rotzt und dann dort frisst. Jedes Mal. 33³/5


----------



## Asayur (2. September 2010)

Mich regt auf, dass zwar absolut nichts los ist, ich aber nicht früher gehen darf, wenn morgen wieder soviel los ist, geh ich um 16:00 Uhr nach Hause!

achja: 4/5


----------



## Death the Kid (2. September 2010)

Das mein Vater mich ständig um Geld anbettelt 3/5

Kinder die meinen einen auf der Straße anpöbeln zu müssen 5/5
(Ich könnt die wie ein Buch aufschlagen und immer wieder nachschlagen!)


----------



## Meriane (3. September 2010)

dass ich Freitags bis 17:15 Schule hab und andere aus der Stufe um 13:10 aus haben -.-4/5


----------



## Breakyou (4. September 2010)

Borderlands Server sind down 4/5


----------



## Haggelo (4. September 2010)

Stark erkältet 4,9/5


----------



## Terrorsatan (4. September 2010)

Weissheitszahn OP 5/5
Am Montag 12 Stunden zugfahrt umsonst 100/5
ab nächsten Monat für 3 Monate 8-10 Stunden Zugfahrt einfach nach Warnemünde -.- 5/5


----------



## Surando (4. September 2010)

Ich muss in einer Woche oder villeicht sogar schon morgen zu einem Augenarzt gehen der meine Augen untersuchen wird. Die meisten denken meine Augen wären sehr schwach obwohl ich mit meinen sehr vieles gut sehen kann, ich habe gute Augen nur sehen die aufgrund mangeln an Schlaf so aus, als würden sie schwach sein.


----------



## Selor Kiith (4. September 2010)

Das es keinen anständigen Stream zum Bungie Panel von der PAX gerade gibt... 3/5


----------



## Surando (4. September 2010)

ich habe morgen schule und muss daher jetzt sofort meinen computer ausschalten, durfte aber diesen satz noch schreiben bevor ich gehe. man wie mich das aufregt..


----------



## Seph018 (4. September 2010)

Du hast eine seltsame Art zu schreiben Surando. Soll jetzt weder positiv noch negativ klingen. 
Naja, dass heute einer der langweiligsten Tage seit langem war, 3/5


----------



## Selor Kiith (4. September 2010)

Das weder Media Markt noch Saturn einen Preis für Halo Reach schon veröffentlicht haben... und Gamestop 69,99€ haben will 5/5


----------



## ZAM (4. September 2010)

Diverse gedankenlose Beiträge in den Threads, die ich zuletzt geschlossen habe.
100/5


----------



## Reflox (5. September 2010)

Das ich vergessen habe was mich aufregt 3/5


----------



## cHo1zZ (5. September 2010)

wenn das bier mal wieder alle ist 5/5!


----------



## Lethior (5. September 2010)

Dass ich kein LoL-Übungsspiel starten kann 2/5


----------



## Dweencore (5. September 2010)

Dass ich bald wieder in die Schule muss 1-2/5
Dass mein Fuß auf unerklärliche Weise weh tut imd ich deswegen nicht richtig laufen kann 3/5


----------



## qqqqq942 (6. September 2010)

Leute, die bei WoW nach einem Wipe nicht einmal versuchen den Inni-Eingang zu finden 4/5...


----------



## qqqqq942 (6. September 2010)

@Lethior "LoL-Übungsspiel" ?


----------



## Selor Kiith (6. September 2010)

Die ganzen Spoiler-Spammer in den B.net Foren 4/5


----------



## Dweencore (6. September 2010)

qqqqq942 schrieb:


> @Lethior "LoL-Übungsspiel" ?


1.Es gibt auch einen Edit Button
2.*L*eagues *o*f *L*egend


----------



## Lethior (6. September 2010)

Dweencore schrieb:


> 1.Es gibt auch einen Edit Button
> 2.*L*eagues *o*f *L*egend



Genau das 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hausaufgaben 1/5
Französisch 3/5 (blödes Fach)
Französisch Test 5/5


----------



## Dominau (6. September 2010)

Surando schrieb:


> Ich muss in einer Woche oder villeicht sogar schon morgen zu einem Augenarzt gehen der meine Augen untersuchen wird. Die meisten denken meine Augen wären sehr schwach obwohl ich mit meinen sehr vieles gut sehen kann, ich habe gute Augen nur sehen die aufgrund mangeln an Schlaf so aus, als würden sie schwach sein.



Das dachte ich auch. Man merkt erster wie schwach seine Augen sind wenn
man mal eine Brille aufhat mit der passenden Sehstärke.


----------



## Dweencore (6. September 2010)

Dass meine Schuhe immer noch nicht da sind 3/5


----------



## Breakyou (7. September 2010)

Dass ich seit einer gefühlten Stunde an der Lippe Blute und es immer wieder aufreißt und wieder anfängt zu bluten. 5/5


----------



## bkeleanor (7. September 2010)

die geldgier gewisser spielehersteller


----------



## M1ghtymage (7. September 2010)

dass mir diese Bescheisserfirma Klarmobil eine Kündigung schickt, auf der steht, dass ich um die Auflösung meines Vertrages gebeten hätte. Dazu soll ich jetzt noch 30€ bezahlen. 3/5


----------



## Deanne (7. September 2010)

Die Tatsache, dass ich gestern Unordnung in meinem Zimmer gemacht habe und nun aufräumen muss.


----------



## Soramac (7. September 2010)

Richtig nervend ist wenn man sich in der Pause an einen leeren Tisch setzt und nach paar Minuten Grupe Maedchen kommt und sich mit an Tisch setzt und nur am babbeln sind 100/5

Sent from my iPhone


----------



## Selor Kiith (7. September 2010)

Nach dem Laufen... Schmerzen... aua... 2/5


----------



## Asayur (7. September 2010)

Die Preise der Messe Aufbau Kantine 5/5

11,50€ für ein labriges Schnitzel und trockene Pommes ... geht's eigentlich noch, ich bin da am arbeiten, ich brauch was richtiges zu spachteln ...


----------



## Berserkerkitten (7. September 2010)

User, die sich prophylaktisch über Moderationsentscheidungen aufregen, bevor diese überhaupt gefallen sind. 38/5


----------



## Alice Wonderland (7. September 2010)

Leute die sich im Zug fast auf einem drausetzen wenn sie den Platz neben dir nehmen 5/5


----------



## Seph018 (7. September 2010)

Dass eine Freundin grundlos sauer auf mich ist und sie mir nun nicht bei einer Hausaufgabe helfen will. 2/5 
Und nein, der Grund ist zu banal um als Grund zu gelten !
Hmpf, jetzt musste ich es schon auf eine 2 runterstufen, der Kleinen kann man einfach nicht böse sein. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Eboron (10. September 2010)

Weil ich nicht weiss, ob wir die Wohnung für unsere geplante WG bekommen 5/5


----------



## Crucial² (10. September 2010)

600 Euro Schulden bei der Bank zu haben 0/5
Die Zinsen die ich zahlen muss am Monatsende 5/5 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hardwareversand.de 10/5


----------



## M1ghtymage (10. September 2010)

Crucial² schrieb:


> 600 Euro Schulden bei der Bank zu haben 0/5
> Die Zinsen die ich zahlen muss am Monatsende 5/5
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Naja, 600€ ist jetzt nicht viel im Gegensatz zu jemandem, der ein Kredit für ein Haus aufgenommen hat.



Crucial² schrieb:


> Hardwareversand.de 10/5



Okay, wer da kauft ist selbst schuld^^


----------



## Skatero (10. September 2010)

Alice schrieb:


> Leute die sich im Zug fast auf einem drausetzen wenn sie den Platz neben dir nehmen 5/5



Nerviger sind Leute, die sich einfach neben dich sitzen, ohne zu fragen, ob der Platz noch frei ist. Ich hasse das einfach! 3/5


----------



## Reflox (10. September 2010)

Einer der mir immer Spasst, sagte und als ich ihm "Fettsack" ausgeteilt habe so tat als hätte ich kein Recht dazu 4/5


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (11. September 2010)

Am Montag Schule...2/5

Nur 2/5...DA ICH NIE WIEDER DEN SCHLECHTESTEN MATHELEHRER DER WELT HABE und meine Zukunft wohl gerettet ist (wenn ich nicht den shclimmste physiklehrer bekomm, der noch viel kaputt machen kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

).


----------



## Reflox (12. September 2010)

Dass einer an der Hochzeit meiner Tante, das Gefühl hatte jeden anpöbeln zu müssen, obwohl er mit seinen 16 Jahren von einem 10 Jährigen aufs Maul bekam 5/5


----------



## Berserkerkitten (12. September 2010)

Idioten, die Grafik-Lags von Netzwerklags nicht unterscheiden können, aber rumtönen, als hätten sie von allem die größte Ahnung. 100/5


----------



## Sh1k4ri (12. September 2010)

meine f***ing Erkältung 5/5 ... fuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Reflox (13. September 2010)

Mein Headset ist zerbrochen





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

/5


----------



## shadow24 (14. September 2010)

mich nervt es das die deutschen Autofahrer ab drei Tropfen auf der windschutzscheibe ihre fähigkeit verlieren sich mit ihren autos normal im strassenverkehr zu bewegen...
verdammt nochmal,regen bedeutet NICHT seine Geschwindigkeit auf 40 km/h unter der vorgeschriebenen Geschwindigkeit zu reduzieren...


----------



## Crucial² (14. September 2010)

*Hardwareversand.de 15/5*

Wie krass dumm kann sich ein großes Unternehmen eigentlich anstellen? Könnte hier täglich ausflippen!


----------



## Kuya (14. September 2010)

Meine Erkältung die ich mir eingefangen habe, weil ich die warmen letzten Tage, zu Leichtbekleidet Feiern war.
(Eigentlich die gerechte Strafe für meine ignoranz dem Wetter gegenüber..^^). 5/5


----------



## M1ghtymage (14. September 2010)

Crucial² schrieb:


> *Hardwareversand.de 15/5*
> 
> Wie krass dumm kann sich ein großes Unternehmen eigentlich anstellen? Könnte hier täglich ausflippen!



Ich zitiere mich selbst: "Okay, wer da kauft ist selbst schuld^^" xD Kauf das nächste mal bei Alternate


----------



## Kuya (14. September 2010)

M1ghtymage schrieb:


> Ich zitiere mich selbst: "Okay, wer da kauft ist selbst schuld^^" xD Kauf das nächste mal bei Alternate



Kauf Bei Atelco... 5 Jahre Garantie.. es lohnt sich:

3.Mainborad.
zum 2. mal neuer Arbeitsspeicher.
Soundkarte musste mal ausgetauscht werden weil die ne Macke hatte.
und zuletzt ne neue Gra.ka, weil der Kühler verstorben ist.

und das alles für quasi 0 Euro. =b


----------



## Crucial² (14. September 2010)

Hab ja jetzt schon bei Alternate gekauft 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Nur hab ich die Kohle von HWV immer noch nicht erhalten. -.-


----------



## Mathias01 (14. September 2010)

also ingame ist das nervigste der verdammte gs was nutzt das wen ein tank schreib ich hab 6 k gs aber bei lordi hero in den flammen steht und beim sturm mitten in der grp XD
da wäre movment avoid rüsi live usw interesanter^^

im rl
sind das so scheis naja ausländer die immer blöd aufmanen ey was willste usw^^ zum tot ägern und lachen^^
mein hund der es liebt den pc in nen raid oder 5er ini abzudrehn^^


----------



## M1ghtymage (14. September 2010)

Da das hier kein WoW sondern ein allgemeiner Bereich ist wäre es super, wenn du auf "Fachvokabular" zugunsten der anderen Leute verzichten könntest.


----------



## tonygt (14. September 2010)

Mathias01 schrieb:


> also ingame ist das nervigste der verdammte gs was nutzt das wen ein tank schreib ich hab 6 k gs aber bei lordi hero in den flammen steht und beim sturm mitten in der grp XD
> da wäre movment avoid rüsi live usw interesanter^^



Es geht um das Equip das jemand hat das ganze wird in WoW seit neusten mit einer Gearscore gemessen wird viele denken das Gear Score auch etwas über das Spielerische können aussagt dies ist aber nicht der Fall. 
Und er regt sich genau darüber auf, Tank mit hoher Gearscore aber trotzdem zu unfähig die scheinbar einfachsten Dinge zu bewältigen.


----------



## Reflox (15. September 2010)

Mathias01 schrieb:


> also ingame ist das nervigste der verdammte gs was nutzt das wen ein tank schreib ich hab 6 k gs aber bei lordi hero in den flammen steht und beim sturm mitten in der grp XD
> da wäre movment avoid rüsi live usw interesanter^^
> 
> im rl
> ...



Ach ein Alli von Lordaeron? Bist du heute mal auf dem Schlachtfeld? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kuya (15. September 2010)

Kuya schrieb:


> Meine Erkältung die ich mir eingefangen habe, weil ich die warmen letzten Tage, zu Leichtbekleidet Feiern war.
> (Eigentlich die gerechte Strafe für meine ignoranz dem Wetter gegenüber..^^). 5/5



Das ich mich immernoch krank fühle, und wie ein Labrador alles zuschleimen muss. 5/5 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Reflox (15. September 2010)

Weil meine dumme Lehrerin meine Hauswirtschaftsprüfung verloren hat und mich jetzt beschuldigt ich hätte sie nicht abgegeben --> Eintrag unter Vergessenes ---> 5 Einträge ---> Nachsitzen (ausser ich kanns irgendwie geradebiegen)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

/5


----------



## M1ghtymage (15. September 2010)

Reflox schrieb:


> Weil meine dumme Lehrerin meine Hauswirtschaftsprüfung verloren hat und mich jetzt beschuldigt ich hätte sie nicht abgegeben --> Eintrag unter Vergessenes ---> 5 Einträge ---> Nachsitzen (ausser ich kanns irgendwie geradebiegen)



Musst du dir nicht gefallen lassen. Hast du Zeugen? Sprich mit ihr oder dem Direktor darüber.


----------



## Reflox (15. September 2010)

M1ghtymage schrieb:


> Musst du dir nicht gefallen lassen. Hast du Zeugen? Sprich mit ihr oder dem Direktor darüber.



Zeugen habe ich keine, niemand wills gesehen haben. Wenn ich mit dem Rektor darüber sprechen würde, wäre sie nur sauer auf mich. Und das, ist mit einer ewigen Folter gleichzusetzen!


----------



## M1ghtymage (15. September 2010)

Schwierige Sache. Musst du wissen, was dir deine Würde wert ist.


----------



## Reflox (15. September 2010)

M1ghtymage schrieb:


> Schwierige Sache. Musst du wissen, was dir deine Würde wert ist.



Ich habe einfach keinen BOck, noch 2 Jahre von der gepeinigt zu werden. Eine Freundin von mir, hat ein Mandarinchen von denen die Lehrerin gebracht hat , das verschimmelt war Wieder in die Tüte gelegt. Sie motzt die immernoch an, weil sie das getan hat. 

Dass mit dem Mandarinchen ist jetzt etwa 1 Jahr her. 

5/5 so eine Lehrerin zu haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kuya (16. September 2010)

Kuya schrieb:


> Das ich mich immernoch krank fühle, und wie ein Labrador alles zuschleimen muss. 5/5
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



immer noch am Rumhusten wie ein kranker Koyote.. 5/5 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crucial² (16. September 2010)

Leckt mich, geht mir das momentan aufn Sack! Nur wegen dieser paar Scheiß Sachen:

1. Hardwareversand ist mir schon seit 2 Monaten mehr als 1000 Euro Schuldig. Ich habe auf meinem Konto momentan 700 Euro Schulden, welche natürlich krass verzinst werden. Würden diese Volltrottel es also mal hinbekommen (habe inzwischen mehr als 20x angerufen) mir mein Geld zu Überweisen (was mir bereits mehrfach zugesagt & bestätigt wurde), dann wäre ich meine Schulden los und alles wäre wieder in Ordnung. Aber sie kriegens nicht hin, weil scheinbar nur Pfosten dort Arbeiten. ARGH!

2. Battle.net 2.0 hat mir gestern einen hart verdienten Sieg nicht anerkannt, weil das System wohl irgendwie spinnt. -.-


----------



## sympathisant (16. September 2010)

1. such dir nen anwalt und wenn er gut ist, berechnet er denen auch zinsen für das geld.

2. scheiss drauf. spiel n ordentliches game. ,-)


----------



## Manowar (16. September 2010)

Das mir einfach kein neuer Text einfällt..
Dann kommt mir spontan der Titel "Revenge of the Zombie" in den Kopf geschossen und was ist? Da war mein Vorbild schon dran 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Das mich der Schlagzeuger wieder tötet, wenn ich ohne was neues ankomme 3/5 ..Hilfe


----------



## Davatar (16. September 2010)

Unsinnige Richtlinien, die man einhalten muss: 5/5

@Manowar: Zombie @ the supermarket! Da kann man dann viel Gescheppere reinnehmen ^^


----------



## Deathloc (16. September 2010)

Lange Arbeitszeiten und extrem raues Toilettenpapier... denkt mal d'rüber nach!


----------



## Kuya (16. September 2010)

Crucial² schrieb:


> Leckt mich, geht mir das momentan aufn Sack! Nur wegen dieser paar Scheiß Sachen:
> 
> 1. Hardwareversand ist mir schon seit 2 Monaten mehr als 1000 Euro Schuldig. Ich habe auf meinem Konto momentan 700 Euro Schulden, welche natürlich krass verzinst werden. Würden diese Volltrottel es also mal hinbekommen (habe inzwischen mehr als 20x angerufen) mir mein Geld zu Überweisen (was mir bereits mehrfach zugesagt & bestätigt wurde), dann wäre ich meine Schulden los und alles wäre wieder in Ordnung. Aber sie kriegens nicht hin, weil scheinbar nur Pfosten dort Arbeiten. ARGH!





sympathisant schrieb:


> 1. such dir nen anwalt und wenn er gut ist, berechnet er denen auch zinsen für das geld.



...eigentlich brauchst du dafür keinen Anwalt, es reicht wenn man sich am Telefon entsprechend Artikulieren kann (und sich vorher die betreffenden Paragraphen raussucht).
Ich war etwas über 3 Jahre in einer Kanzlei tätig. Seither habe ich festgestellt, dass "den Anwalt am telefon raushängen lassen" in 9/10 Fällen funktioniert. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






Deathloc schrieb:


> Lange Arbeitszeiten und extrem raues Toilettenpapier... denkt mal d'rüber nach!



... der "entzündete" Horror! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Und um noch was zu erwähnen was nicht OOT ist. 
...das sich meine Lunge anfühlt, als hätte ich einen vollen Staubsaugerbeutel geraucht. 5/5 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (16. September 2010)

Absolute Lustlosigkeit und fehlender Spass. 

Jeden Tag das selbe, 6 Uhr aufstehen, im eiltempo essen, und zur schule, gegen 3 Nach hause kommen Hausaufgaben essen Hausarbeit usw und schon ist der Tag vorbei. 
Zwischendurch immer wieder ein wenig im internet umschauen, aber unter den umstaenden macht das echt kein Spass. Und jz hab ich nichtmal das WE frei weil Eltern am was vorhaben und ich babysitten muss.
6/5


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (16. September 2010)

dragon1 schrieb:


> Absolute Lustlosigkeit und fehlender Spass.
> 
> Jeden Tag das selbe, 6 Uhr aufstehen, im eiltempo essen, und zur schule, gegen 3 Nach hause kommen
> 6/5


Mhh, ich bin inzwischen in der Kursstufe, und bin meistens schon um kurz nach 1 zu Hause und Hausaufgaben mach ich dann in 2 Freistunden, die ich jeden Mittwoch habe und minimal zu Hause.

Nunja, viel lernen werde ich auch nicht und hab dann eben zu viel Freizeit. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lethior (16. September 2010)

dragon1 schrieb:


> Absolute Lustlosigkeit und fehlender Spass.
> 
> Jeden Tag das selbe, 6 Uhr aufstehen, im eiltempo essen, und zur schule, gegen 3 Nach hause kommen Hausaufgaben essen Hausarbeit usw und schon ist der Tag vorbei.
> Zwischendurch immer wieder ein wenig im internet umschauen, aber unter den umstaenden macht das echt kein Spass. Und jz hab ich nichtmal das WE frei weil Eltern am was vorhaben und ich babysitten muss.
> 6/5



Kenn ich, manchmal hab ich auch so Tage, da ist einfach alles Mist...

Dass ich meinen Lateintest in den Sand gesetzt habe 3/5
Dass ich jetzt mehr lernen muss, um das wieder auszugleichen 4/5
Meine schreckliche Faulheit die mich daran hindert >.< 5/5


----------



## dragon1 (16. September 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Mhh, ich bin inzwischen in der Kursstufe, und bin meistens schon um kurz nach 1 zu Hause und Hausaufgaben mach ich dann in 2 Freistunden, die ich jeden Mittwoch habe und minimal zu Hause.
> 
> Nunja, viel lernen werde ich auch nicht und hab dann eben zu viel Freizeit.
> 
> ...






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
+


=



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Breakyou (16. September 2010)

Dass ich ab heute ganz hinten in der Schule sitzen muss. 4/5


----------



## Rayon (16. September 2010)

Breakyou schrieb:


> Dass ich ab heute ganz hinten in der Schule sitzen muss. 4/5



wie kommts? ^^

Morgen wieder früh aufstehen 3/5^^


----------



## Skatero (16. September 2010)

Breakyou schrieb:


> Dass ich ab heute ganz hinten in der Schule sitzen muss. 4/5



Hinten? Das ist doch gut.


----------



## Breakyou (16. September 2010)

Skatero schrieb:


> Hinten? Das ist doch gut.



Nein. Ich sitz in jedem Fach in der ersten Reihen. Weil:
- ich schlecht seh und es mir vorne leichter fällt.
- Vorne du vie mehr mitkriegst und der unterricht viel mehr Spaß macht.
- Man weniger zuhause machen muss da man wie schon gesagt mehr mitkriegt und besser aufpasst.
- ich und mein ehemaliger sitzpartner uns sehr gut verstanden haben und Projekte etc. zusammen gemacht haben und es nie schlechter
 als 2+ wurde.


----------



## Skatero (16. September 2010)

Breakyou schrieb:


> Nein. Ich sitz in jedem Fach in der ersten Reihen. Weil:
> - ich schlecht seh und es mir vorne leichter fällt.
> - Vorne du vie mehr mitkriegst und der unterricht viel mehr Spaß macht.
> - Man weniger zuhause machen muss da man wie schon gesagt mehr mitkriegt und besser aufpasst.
> ...



Dann sind es halt schlechte Lehrer.


----------



## Selor Kiith (16. September 2010)

Breakyou schrieb:


> - ich schlecht seh und es mir vorne leichter fällt.



Dann würde ich mal zum Augenarzt gehen...


----------



## Breakyou (16. September 2010)

Selor schrieb:


> Dann würde ich mal zum Augenarzt gehen...



ich hab doch schon eine Brille :<
Aber in der ersten Reihe muss ich sie dann nicht immer anhaben was angenehmer ist.


----------



## s0re (16. September 2010)

dragon1 schrieb:


> Absolute Lustlosigkeit und fehlender Spass.
> 
> Jeden Tag das selbe, 6 Uhr aufstehen, im eiltempo essen, und zur schule, gegen 3 Nach hause kommen Hausaufgaben essen Hausarbeit usw und schon ist der Tag vorbei.
> Zwischendurch immer wieder ein wenig im internet umschauen, aber unter den umstaenden macht das echt kein Spass. Und jz hab ich nichtmal das WE frei weil Eltern am was vorhaben und ich babysitten muss.
> 6/5



Alter, das ist noch easy im Vergleich zu mir-.-


7.30 Schule bis um 17.10 jeden Tag und danach Hausaufgaben, Essen und Raiden. Am Wochenende noch Ausgang für mehr ist da keine Zeit=/

5/5


----------



## Skatero (16. September 2010)

s0re schrieb:


> Alter, das ist noch easy im Vergleich zu mir-.-
> 
> 
> 7.30 Schule bis um 17.10 jeden Tag und danach Hausaufgaben, Essen und Raiden. Am Wochenende noch Ausgang für mehr ist da keine Zeit=/
> ...



Ja omg, du musst raiden!


----------



## Seph018 (17. September 2010)

Haha, findest du es nicht arm, in der Aufzählung raiden zu nennen? Naja, jedem das seine.

Dass ich meinen rechten Fuß SO RICHTIG verdreht hab und ich damit 13 Stunden mit dem Bus von Südtirol bis nach Brandenburg aushalten musste. 5/5
Erfreulich ist jedoch, dass ich jetzt ein langes Wochenende habe und einfach nur chillen darf -4/5


----------



## MoK (17. September 2010)

Falathrim schrieb:


> 2/5 Drogenkinder...speed, Pilze, Koks, Crack, Heroin, MDMA blablablubb...wers nimmt stresst dauernd rum, kann ich voll nicht ab



du hast alkohol vergessen

5/5 WoW Epic Kiddys die solange whinen bis sie ihre epics for free kriegen 

4/5 leute die zwischen alk und drogen differenzieren
10/5 großteil der deutschen bundespolitiker

1/5 leute die nicht fähig oder willens sind über ihren tellerrand hinaus zu denken/handeln


----------



## Fauzi (17. September 2010)

Breakyou schrieb:


> Nein. Ich sitz in jedem Fach in der ersten Reihen. Weil:
> - ich schlecht seh und es mir vorne leichter fällt.
> - Vorne du vie mehr mitkriegst und der unterricht viel mehr Spaß macht.
> - Man weniger zuhause machen muss da man wie schon gesagt mehr mitkriegt und besser aufpasst.
> ...



Mit dir läuft was falsch, ich hab mich immer um den hintersten Platz geprügelt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dominau (17. September 2010)

Ich sitz auch lieber vorne.
Mir kommts auch so vor das man vorne weniger dran genommen wird. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kuya (17. September 2010)

Das selbst wenn ich meine Familie nur "besuche", ich von Ihnen (wie früher auch) total Menschenunwürdig und Ungerecht, - richtig ernidrigend Behandelt werde 11/5
(...ICH habe keine Familie). 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



dazu fällt mir ein...




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=BFwaccc4Xj4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Berserkerkitten (17. September 2010)

Kuya schrieb:


> Das selbst wenn ich meine Familie nur "besuche", ich von Ihnen (wie früher auch) total Menschenunwürdig und Ungerecht, - richtig ernidrigend Behandelt werde 11/5



Kommt in den besten Familien vor...*hust* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Einige Wochen, bevor ich nach England ausgewandert bin, habe ich sämtliche Familienmitglieder angeschrieben und keiner hat geantwortet, angerufen oder ist vorbeigekommen, um sich zu verabschieden. Ich frage mich, ob die überhaupt mitbekommen haben, dass ich weg bin. Hmpf!


----------



## Thoor (17. September 2010)

Dass ich heute das süsseste Mädel aller Zeiten gesehen habe, aber so baff war das ich sie nicht ansprach... ich beiss gleich in den Tisch




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



so komm ich mir grade vor D:


----------



## DER Lachmann (17. September 2010)

das das neue swashbuckle album schon draußen ist und es jeder hat, außer mir :<
5/5

wenigstens seh ich sie morgen live


----------



## Edou (17. September 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> Dass ich heute das süsseste Mädel aller Zeiten gesehen habe, aber so baff war das ich sie nicht ansprach... ich beiss gleich in den Tisch
> 
> 
> 
> so komm ich mir grade vor D:


Verstehe ich, is mir mehr oder Weniger heut au Passiert. Süßes Mädel und ich Sprech sie nicht an. :S
Aber wir sind ja auch noch Jung. Zumindest ich. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lyua (17. September 2010)

Die Kälte 5/5

Meine erkältung 5/5


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (17. September 2010)

Lyua schrieb:


> Meine erkältung 5/5


Ich hab durch die Kälte au bissl Halsschmerzen...aber ist glaube keine Krankheit, sonder einfach der Radikale Wechsel von recht warm zu bitter kalt...Hoffe morgen isses weg und wird nicht schlimmer.


----------



## Thoor (17. September 2010)

Edou schrieb:


> Verstehe ich, is mir mehr oder Weniger heut au Passiert. Süßes Mädel und ich Sprech sie nicht an. :S
> Aber wir sind ja auch noch Jung. Zumindest ich.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich hätte sie ja angesprochen, aber ich stand da, mit Benzinflecken am Auto tanken und war vollkommen nicht drauf gefasst... dann läuft die einfach so an mir vorbei und leert den Abrechnungsautomaten

ICH TROTTEL


----------



## Kuya (17. September 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> Ich hätte sie ja angesprochen, aber ich stand da, mit Benzinflecken am Auto tanken und war vollkommen nicht drauf gefasst... dann läuft die einfach so an mir vorbei und leert den Abrechnungsautomaten
> 
> ICH TROTTEL



Das ist hart. Tut mir Leid für dich.
ich hab auch schon diesen Fehler gemacht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thoor (17. September 2010)

Ich sitz echt grade mit so nem Gesichtsausdruck hier




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kuya (17. September 2010)

öhm... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



wenn sie da einen "Automaten leert" .
Arbeitet sie dort.... und Morgen vielleicht auch.
Sie zu das du da morgen wieder aufkreuzt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dweencore (17. September 2010)

Dass ich gleich mal krank ins neue Schuljahr gestartet bin 5/5


----------



## Kuya (17. September 2010)

Das es Freitag Abend ist, und keiner mich bis jetzt angerufen hat um mit mir Feiern zu gehen 5/5 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Haggelo (17. September 2010)

Kuya schrieb:


> Das es Freitag Abend ist, und keiner mich bis jetzt angerufen hat um mit mir Feiern zu gehen 5/5
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Wow spieler haben doch keine freunde .... 



lawl cliché
(bin auch wow spieler 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## Seph018 (18. September 2010)

Dass ich zu faul bin mir um die Zeit noch was richtiges zu Essen zu machen. 3/5 Außerdem habe ich Angst ^- ^


----------



## Deanne (18. September 2010)

4/5: Dass ich wegen einer Blinddarmreizung 2 Tage im Krankenhaus war und nun auch zuhause das Bett hüten muss.


----------



## Rayon (18. September 2010)

Samstags 6.30 Aufstehen wegen Arbeit... droelf/5. Es ist Samstag.. welcher Typ mit ner Gehirnbehinderung sich sowas ausgedacht hat ;(


----------



## EspCap (18. September 2010)

dragon1 schrieb:


> Jeden Tag das selbe, 6 Uhr aufstehen, im eiltempo essen, und zur schule, gegen 3 Nach hause kommen Hausaufgaben essen Hausarbeit usw und schon ist der Tag vorbei.
> Zwischendurch immer wieder ein wenig im internet umschauen, aber unter den umstaenden macht das echt kein Spass.



Um 3? Da kannst du dich ja noch freuen. Ich steh jeden Morgen um 5:30 auf und komm so ca. gegen 18:00 Uhr heim. Oberstufe ftw. 
Ausser zur Schule gehen und lernen braucht man da eigentlich gar nichts mehr machen.


----------



## Edou (18. September 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> Ich hätte sie ja angesprochen, aber ich stand da, mit Benzinflecken am Auto tanken und war vollkommen nicht drauf gefasst... dann läuft die einfach so an mir vorbei und leert den Abrechnungsautomaten
> 
> ICH TROTTEL


Und ich war beim Doc, im Wartezimmer aufs Ergebnis Wartend (Lactose test, und ich bin ihr gegenüber Tolerant 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

) neben mir mein Vater sitzend und joa, als ich dann gerufen wurde (Die kam 2 min vorhr rein) und rauskam war sie schon Weg, anscheinend schon drangenommen worden. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Naja egal

Das ich Schmerzen habe (Gestern mit Vater noch gerungen, 1 Tap out win!!!111 Rest zieht er mich immernoch ab wenn er will. Ausser bei dem Tap out, da hab ich alles richtig gemacht, Perfekte Armbar) 3/5


----------



## Ol@f (18. September 2010)

EspCap schrieb:


> Um 3? Da kannst du dich ja noch freuen. Ich steh jeden Morgen um 5:30 auf und komm so ca. gegen 18:00 Uhr heim. Oberstufe ftw.
> Ausser zur Schule gehen und lernen braucht man da eigentlich gar nichts mehr machen.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich hatte damals in der Oberstufe zumindest in der 13 (G9) 23 Stunden. Montags ersten 4Stunden frei und quasi jeden Tag freistunden (aber net immer optimal geblockt). Dann fiel noch fast für ein halbes Jahr Englisch (das war bissel mies, weil ichs im Abi hatte, aber lief dennoch) und Sport aus. Das war das chilligste Jahr und dann noch mitm Abi 2,3 Tage vorher gelernt und sonst nur frei. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



BTT:
Sonntag um 14 Uhr arbeiten 3/5


----------



## TheGui (18. September 2010)

10000/1809 - Kreationisten 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EspCap (18. September 2010)

Ol@f schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Was zur Hölle hast du gewählt? O_o
Ich hab im ersten Halbjahr (also 12/1) 39 Wochenstunden...


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (18. September 2010)

EspCap schrieb:


> Was zur Hölle hast du gewählt? O_o
> Ich hab im ersten Halbjahr (also 12/1) 39 Wochenstunden...



Ich hab 32 Stunden nur genommen. Und die Fächer abgewählt, die mir gestunken haben.


Bei uns ist das Minimum 32 Stunden, hat fast jeder nicht mal um eine Stunde überschritten.

Wenn bei euch das Minimum auch 32 Stunden ist, dann würde ich mal sagen, du hast selbst Schuld und dich bei der Stundenwahl übernommen. Weil ich hab 32 Wochenstunden und komme sehr gut damit zurecht.

Und ich bin btw der erste G8 Jahrgang in BW und bin mit den G9ern zusammengekommen dann.


----------



## Gerti (18. September 2010)

Freundin kommt nach fast 3 1/2 Jahren an, dass sie jetzt seit 3-4 Tagen für wen anders Gefühle hat und deshalb Schluss macht...

5/5 <.<


----------



## Seph018 (18. September 2010)

Das is krass Gerti 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Mich regt gerade gar nichts auf, ich bin irgendwie einfach nur leer. 0/5?


----------



## Sunyo (19. September 2010)

Mich regt auf, dass alle Online-Händler den Versandtermin meines zukünftigen Headsets andauernd verschieben -.- 5/5


----------



## Davatar (20. September 2010)

Beerdigungen 1/5


----------



## Aurelîas (20. September 2010)

Hip/hopper 10/5
Möchtegern Gothics 100/1
Spieler die nur auf GS aus sind Unendlich/5


----------



## Ellesmere (20. September 2010)

Übelkeit und man kann nicht zu Hause bleiben ...10/5 

Festzustellen das die Hose nicht lockerer sitz, sondern das man einfach den Gürtel ein Loch davor geschnürrt hat :-(
1/5


----------



## Davatar (20. September 2010)

Wenn Meetings abgesagt werden, aber man darüber nicht informiert wird: 5/5


----------



## Davatar (20. September 2010)

Wenn Meetings abgesagt werden, aber man darüber nicht informiert wird: 5/5


----------



## Irn-Bru (20. September 2010)

mich regt grad die Betäubung vom Zahnarzt auf, hab übelst Hunger 4/5


----------



## b1sh0p (20. September 2010)

Montag Morgen 5/5


----------



## Kuya (20. September 2010)

Werktage im allgemeinen 5/5
Öffnungszeiten von Clubs 5/5
Das Vormittags so wenig aktivität hierim Forum ist,
dass man permanent mit seiner Thread-Rotation an die Grenze stößt und
den Drang verspürt auf sich selber zu antworten. 6/5 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Davatar (20. September 2010)

Kuya schrieb:


> Öffnungszeiten von Clubs 5/5


Welche Öffnungszeiten stören Dich und wie wären sie denn besser?


----------



## Crucial² (20. September 2010)

*Montag* 3/5
*Nur 5 Stunden geschlafen zu haben* 4/5


----------



## Kuya (20. September 2010)

Davatar schrieb:


> Welche Öffnungszeiten stören Dich und wie wären sie denn besser?



Na ist doch klar... "JETZT" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 egal ob wir erst 12 Uhr haben. 
(Ich habe bis zum 1. März quasi Urlaub, und würde jetzt halt echt gerne in meinem Stammclub Laute Musik (EDIT: und mir die Seele aus dem Leib mitgröhlen^^) hören und n Bierchen trinken,
aber da muss ich noch bis 20 Uhr die Zeit totschlagen... das sind noch 7 verdammte Stunden, die ich meine partylaune zügeln muss. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=GEkQR9Wzock

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Haggelo (20. September 2010)

Ellesmere schrieb:


> Übelkeit und man kann nicht zu Hause bleiben ...10/5


20/5


----------



## b1sh0p (20. September 2010)

Dass ich hier auf Arbeit ein Problem habe, das ich grad nicht gelöst bekomme und von dem ich net weiß warum es überhaupt auftritt.... 100/5


----------



## yves1993 (20. September 2010)

Eureka wurde abgesetzt 10/5

Hier ein selbst gemachtes Bild zum veranschaulichen ;(




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



R.I.P.


----------



## Seph018 (20. September 2010)

Whew.. danke Kuya. Hat mir epische Gänsehaut beschert, das Lied. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Aber im Auto selber gröhlen is noch besser xP
Was mich aufregt, morgen 1. Deutsch, Irrungen und Wirrungen und ich habe mir das ganze Buch in ein paar Stunden reingewürgt gerade. 5/5 Stunden, die ich liebend gerne sinnvoll gestaltet hätte, mit zocken zum Beispiel!


----------



## Breakyou (21. September 2010)

Seph018 schrieb:


> Whew.. danke Kuya. Hat mir epische Gänsehaut beschert, das Lied.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Das ganze Album ist Gänsehaut :> *___*


----------



## Crucial² (21. September 2010)

EUReKA war ja auch Crap 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Noch gefühlte 10 Stunden Arbeiten zu müssen 5/5


----------



## Davatar (22. September 2010)

Dass ich den "Worüber freut Ihr Euch"-Thread nicht mehr finde :O   5/5


----------



## Berserkerkitten (22. September 2010)

Davatar schrieb:


> Dass ich den "Worüber freut Ihr Euch"-Thread nicht mehr finde :O   5/5



Erm.... wo isn der hin und wer war das? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lethior (22. September 2010)

Berserkerkitten schrieb:


> Erm.... wo isn der hin und wer war das?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ist Leekran jetzt doch gebannt und seine Threads wurden dann gelöscht?


----------



## Davatar (22. September 2010)

Berserkerkitten schrieb:


> Erm.... wo isn der hin und wer war das?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.





Lethior schrieb:


> Ist Leekran jetzt doch gebannt und seine Threads wurden dann gelöscht?


Naiiiin, das war einer meiner Lieblings-Threads 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Kittchen, kannst Du da nix tun?


----------



## Berserkerkitten (22. September 2010)

Ich schau mal, vielleicht hat den nur irgendein Mod-Noob aus Versehen versteckt.


----------



## Lethior (22. September 2010)

Dass der tolle Thread weg ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 5/5
Dass ich massig Hausaufgaben machen muss 3/5


----------



## Deanne (23. September 2010)

4/5: Dass ich heute um 9 Uhr aufstehen musste, um mich möglichst frühzeitig für meinen Japanisch II-Kurs an der Uni anzumelden.


----------



## Davatar (23. September 2010)

Deanne schrieb:


> 4/5: Dass ich heute um 9 Uhr aufstehen musste, um mich möglichst frühzeitig für meinen Japanisch II-Kurs an der Uni anzumelden.


Und was ist daran schlimm? Weder ist 9 Uhr morgens an nem Donnerstag besonders früh (es sei denn man hatte vorher ne Nachtschicht oder sowas), noch ist 9 Uhr früh um sich einzuschreiben. Bei uns musste man zT um 4 Uhr aufstehn und dann meistens noch 2 Stunden warten, weil der Server am Limit war.

Dass ich hungrig bin, aber auf nichts Lust hab: 5/5


----------



## Selor Kiith (23. September 2010)

yves1993 schrieb:


> Eureka wurde abgesetzt 10/5
> 
> Hier ein selbst gemachtes Bild zum veranschaulichen ;(
> 
> ...



ARGH verdammte Rattenmistkackenferkel!

1000/5

Und die neue Serie ist brutaler bullshitscheißdreck!


----------



## Deanne (23. September 2010)

Davatar schrieb:


> Und was ist daran schlimm? Weder ist 9 Uhr morgens an nem Donnerstag besonders früh (es sei denn man hatte vorher ne Nachtschicht oder sowas), noch ist 9 Uhr früh um sich einzuschreiben. Bei uns musste man zT um 4 Uhr aufstehn und dann meistens noch 2 Stunden warten, weil der Server am Limit war.



Nix Server, wir mussten uns persönlich in Listen eintragen und ich war heute nacht um 5 Uhr noch unterwegs, um eine alkoholisierte Freundin in Köln abzuholen. 
Und das, obwohl ich nach einem Krankenhausaufenthalt eigentlich noch im Bett liegen soll. Insofern stinkt mir das berechtigterweise!!


----------



## Gothmorg (23. September 2010)

5/5 Leute, die meinen, beleidigen zu müssen, sobald ihnen die Argumente (sollten sie je welche gehabt haben) ausgehen
5/5 Pseudo-Gutmenschen, die der Gesellschaft / den Medien alles nachplappern, nur um sich nicht unbeliebt zu machen
5/5 Leute, die den Sinn einer Diskussion nicht verstehen und es als Dickköpfigkeit verstehen
4/5 jeden morgen um 5:00 aufstehen und dann 20-30 Minuten vor der Schule zu warten, warum können die verdammten Züge nicht vernünftig fahren -.- ^^

100000000/5 Steine


----------



## Ellesmere (23. September 2010)

> 100000000/5 Steine



Kiesel-, Fels- oder Backsteine? Geschliffene, runde oder bearbeitete? Oder ganz geöhnliche Wald und Wiesensteine?



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

btt:
Hunger 4/5 - ich hab riesigen Hunger auf was vom Döner oder Mc Doof! Aber was gibt es heut Mittag ?
Bohnensuppe 3/5


----------



## Crucial² (23. September 2010)

4/5 Grade kleinen Autounfall gebaut :-(
5/5 Muss meinem Dad davon noch erzählen :-( :-(
6/5 Es war das Auto meines Dad´s :-( :-( :-(

Aber immerhin ist keinem was Passiert und unser Auto sieht auch nicht so schlimm aus. Und das von dem andren sehen die ja gott sei dank nicht mehr. Versicherung regelt <3


----------



## Ellesmere (23. September 2010)

hehe...dann kommt aber der Schock bei der nächsten Beitragszahlung der Versicherung im nächsten Jahr ...
Ich sag nur höher Stufung


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## seanbuddha (23. September 2010)

Das warme Wetter 4/5 - Da hat man mal sich ne neue Jacke gekauft und dann das -_-


----------



## Crucial² (23. September 2010)

Ellesmere schrieb:


> hehe...dann kommt aber der Schock bei der nächsten Beitragszahlung der Versicherung im nächsten Jahr ...
> Ich sag nur höher Stufung
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Da bei uns nur die Heck-Schürze und beim andren "nur" Front-Schürze & Motorhaube kaputt sind denk ich mal werden die kosten nicht so extrem. Also rechne ich (hoffe ich) nur mit einer geringen Erhöhung.


----------



## Ellesmere (23. September 2010)

Nö- ob die Versicherung nun 50,- Euro oder aber 50.000,- Euro bezahlt, die Höherstufung bleibt gleich. Klingt fies, ist aber so.
Und nur die Lackierung eines Stoßfängers (bei einem Mittelklassewagen, z. B.) kostet bei einem Vertragshändler ca. 400 - 800 Euro.

Und so etwas regt mich! auf. Wie kann ein Stoßfänger lackiert sein?! Die sollen doch Schaden abhalten?! Da kann man ja gleich ohne faher...
4/10


----------



## Crucial² (23. September 2010)

Echt? Verdammt, dachte dass das dann nicht so schlimm ist. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Naja, hab grade mit der Dame von der Allianz Versicherung Telefoniert. Wenigstens hab ich jetzt keinen Stress mehr, Rest regeln die Versicherungen untereinander.

So ein fuck! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Death the Kid (23. September 2010)

Dass ich beim Landesweiten Mathematik-Wettbewerb mitmache und mein Lehrer
meint ich hätte immer irgendwo einen Fehler und ich es ihm nicht recht machen kann. 4/5


----------



## White_Sky (23. September 2010)

Dass ich den 'Eure merkwürdigsten Träume' - Thread, trotz der Suchfunktion, nicht finde. 4/5


----------



## Breakyou (23. September 2010)

habs zwar gefunden aber "[#10342] Es konnte nicht festgestellt werden, in welchem Forum dieses Thema sich befindet."
This 1/5 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



http://www.buffed.de...arch_filter_app[forums]=1&st=20
Seite 2 ganz unten


----------



## Berserkerkitten (23. September 2010)

Ich schau' mal...
EDIT: Da hat wieder mal der Löschteufel gewütet. Ist wieder da.


----------



## White_Sky (23. September 2010)

Breakyou schrieb:


> habs zwar gefunden aber "[#10342] Es konnte nicht festgestellt werden, in welchem Forum dieses Thema sich befindet."
> This 1/5
> 
> 
> ...



Mysteriös! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Berserkerkitten schrieb:


> Ich schau' mal...
> EDIT: Da hat wieder mal der Löschteufel gewütet. Ist wieder da.



Vielen Dank! ^^

EDIT: Nein ich finde den immernoch nicht. Da steht jetzt auch/immernoch Fehlermeldung drauf. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
[#10342] Es konnte nicht festgestellt werden, in welchem Forum dieses Thema sich befindet.


----------



## Reflox (24. September 2010)

Dass ich jetzt noch 4 Stunden schule vor den Ferien hab 5/5


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (24. September 2010)

Das mein Kreislauf grade i-wie Mist macht und es mir richtig beschissen geht
5/5


----------



## Berserkerkitten (24. September 2010)

Die tiefgefrorenen Nagetiere in meiner Kühltruhe: 1/5


----------



## Reflox (24. September 2010)

Berserkerkitten schrieb:


> Die tiefgefrorenen Nagetiere in meiner Kühltruhe: 1/5



Kitten mag Mäuse am Stiel. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Berserkerkitten (24. September 2010)

Reflox schrieb:


> Kitten mag Mäuse am Stiel.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



LOL! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deanne (24. September 2010)

5/5: Dass meine Bestellung, die eigentlich seit einer Woche hier sein sollte (Versprechen vom Hersteller), nun doch erst heute rausgeht. Zu blöd, dass es ein Geschenk ist und ich jetzt ziemlich alt aussehe.


----------



## Haggelo (24. September 2010)

Kann mich nicht entscheiden ob ich mir Call of Duty black ops für pc oder ps3 holen soll 2/5


----------



## Sunyo (24. September 2010)

Das Publikum von "Das Supertalent". Da kann ich immer wieder aufs Neue kotzen! 10/5


----------



## White_Sky (25. September 2010)

Dass ich vergessen hab, was ich geträumt habe! 5/5


----------



## Hordlerkiller (25. September 2010)

auf installation von Final Fantasy 14 warten 4/5
das der patch von wow zu 4.0.0.192 so lange auf sich warten läst 3/5


----------



## Reflox (25. September 2010)

Das mich heute meine Eltern wegen jedem Scheiss anschnauzen 99999999999999999999999999999999/10


----------



## Kuya (27. September 2010)

Schlafstörungen zu haben, Tag ein Tag aus 5/5 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SilentJay (27. September 2010)

vor dem PC zu hocken und Jura zu büffeln, statt auf nem Devil Driver-Konzert die Haare kreisen zu lassen! 20/5 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crucial² (27. September 2010)

Einfach alles Scheiße zur Zeit! 5/5 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Davatar (27. September 2010)

Dass D3 offenbar zu nem Erfolgs-Grind-Spiel verkommt: 5/5
Dass viele Spieler nicht einsehen, dass Erfolge keinen Content darstellen: 5/5


----------



## Tilbie (27. September 2010)

mein PC 5/5


----------



## Crucial² (27. September 2010)

Haggelo schrieb:


> Kann mich nicht entscheiden ob ich mir Call of Duty black ops für pc oder ps3 holen soll 2/5



Würds mir für PC holen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Polizei 10/5*


----------



## Reflox (27. September 2010)

Crucial² schrieb:


> *Polizei 10/5*



Was haben wir denn verbrochen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dass ich immernochnciht WoW zocken kann 5/5


----------



## TaroEld (27. September 2010)

Die <Leiden des junglen Werther. 3/5.

Zu jedem Brief eine zusammenfassung schreiben. 10/5


----------



## Gerti (27. September 2010)

Das mein Freund, der seit mehr als 10 Jahren Schlagzeug spielt keine lust hat mit mir nach Köln in den Misicstore zu fahren und mir bei der Schagzeugwahl zu helfen <.<
5/5


----------



## White_Sky (27. September 2010)

Schulpraktikum Unendlich/5


----------



## Dracun (27. September 2010)

So eine unsachliche, ungenügende und hirnlose Reportage wie diese hier:

10000000000/5





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=PyJh_5Czy58

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



wat schlimmeres gibt es net


----------



## DER Lachmann (27. September 2010)

das ich einen virus auf dem pc habe der sich als security tool tarnt und ich deswegen nurnoch skype und FF benutzen kann 10/5


----------



## Reflox (27. September 2010)

Dracun schrieb:


> So eine unsachliche, ungenügende und hirnlose Reportage wie diese hier:
> 
> 10000000000/5
> 
> ...



In RDR: Kann man auch Männer im Schlaf überraschen, und es ist eben Western pur wenn man ne Frau auf die Schienen legt. Wie in den Filmen halt.
GTA:SA, Kann man auch Männer erstechen. 
Heavy Rain: Sind Männer genau so wehrlos.

Regine Pfeifer. Kann man in der Pfeife rauchen.

Man kann aber auch Frauen abknallen. NEIN WOW WIE HART! Also echt, wenn man schon Männer morden kann, muss man ja auch Frauen morden können. Ich schreie ja auch nicht um. Man kann Männer morden! 

Vollpflöcke :I


----------



## Seph018 (27. September 2010)

Regine Pfeifer und Konsorten.


----------



## Reflox (27. September 2010)

Mein Vater 5/5

*** 5/5


----------



## M1ghtymage (27. September 2010)

Seph018 schrieb:


> Regine Pfeifer und Konsorten.



Der Name ist vorbelastet. Ist sie etwa die Frau von... ?


----------



## Crucial² (28. September 2010)

Dracun schrieb:


> So eine unsachliche, ungenügende und hirnlose Reportage wie diese hier:
> 
> 10000000000/5
> 
> ...




Kann den Link nicht öffen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Reflox (28. September 2010)

Justin Bieber. why? Darum:

Los Angeles. Der kanadische Teenie-Popzwerg Justin Bieber (16) hat jetzt ein Foto auf seinem Twitter-Account veröffentlicht, auf dem er in Gefängniskleidung abgeführt wird. Denn mal ein böser Junge zu sein, findet er schlichtweg geil.

4/5 = -1 für den Popzwerg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dracun (28. September 2010)

Crucial² schrieb:


> Kann den Link nicht öffen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



welchen link? da is doch nur ein vid? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crucial² (28. September 2010)

Ah jetzt gehts, hat der PC hier in der Arbeit wohl zu langsam geladen... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Keine Zeit mehr für sich selbst zu haben, für eigene Hobbys usw. 5/5*


----------



## Kuya (28. September 2010)

Dracun schrieb:


> So eine unsachliche, ungenügende und hirnlose Reportage wie diese hier:
> 
> 10000000000/5
> 
> ...


Haha.. OMG Make my Day 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



1. Die Frisur zensieren.
2. Das Kleid verbieten.
3. Den Rentenantrag der Frau nach 2 jahrhunderten endlich genehmigen.
4. Dem Kerl ein Rezept für 2 Gratis-Eier ausstellen.
5. Die Reportage indizieren.
6. Den Sender absetzen.
7. BPJM abschaffen, alle Mitarbeiter in die Zeitarbeit verdammen.
8. Die Frauenrechtlerin im Iran weiterkämpfen lassen wo die wirklich was positives erreichen kann.
9. Mir Gratis Beruhigungspillen ausstellen.
10. ...ach, was weiß ich. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



EDIT: 


> das ich einen virus auf dem pc habe der sich als security tool tarnt und ich deswegen nurnoch skype und FF benutzen kann 10/5


Antivir im abgesicherten Modus pwned everything. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Haggelo (28. September 2010)

Dracun schrieb:


> So eine unsachliche, ungenügende und hirnlose Reportage wie diese hier:
> 
> 10000000000/5
> 
> ...



dazu fällt mir echt nichtsmehr ein.

Ich denke allen ''gamern'' ist klar, dass diese szenen zum großen teil nicht stimmen.

Aber ja Spiele sind allgemein etwas brutaler geworden ... aber dafür steht ja auch ''FSK 18 '' dran und die zeit in der man mit murmeln auf der straße gespielt hat sind nunmal vorbei.


----------



## White_Sky (28. September 2010)

Schon 22:00 5/5

Morgen schon wieder Schulpraktikum Selbstmord/5. ES DAUERT EINFACH ZU LANGE!

Selbstmord ist nicht ernstgemeint, aber trotzdem: Mein Leben in dieser Situation 5/5

Stress 5/5

Manchmal mein Gewissen 2/5 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thoor (28. September 2010)

Dracun schrieb:


> __ Youtube
> - Eingebundener Inhalt
> 
> 
> ...



Frau-TV
Regine Pfeiffer

WAHAHAHAHAHAAHAHAHAHAHA

Verzeihung aber

WAHAHAAHAHAHAAHAHA

btw ich hab lust RDR zu zocken


----------



## Kuya (29. September 2010)

Kuya schrieb:


> Schlafstörungen zu haben, Tag ein Tag aus 5/5
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



And again.. and again.. (2:22 Uhr) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Reflox (29. September 2010)

Kuya schrieb:


> And again.. and again.. (2:22 Uhr)
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich habe schon Halluzinationen Nachts, wegen diesen Störungen ._. 4/5

SC2 laggt wie die Sau 5/5


----------



## White_Sky (29. September 2010)

Hab auch manchmal Schlafstörungen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Haggelo (29. September 2010)

White_Sky schrieb:


> Hab auch manchmal Schlafstörungen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Finde ich in den ferien nervig.


----------



## Sunyo (29. September 2010)

Dass ich den Reißverschluss (naja das Teil womit man den zu macht. Wie heißt das Teil eigentlich? oO) meiner Sweatjacke verloren habe und sie nun nicht mehr zu machen kann. -.- 4/5


----------



## Berserkerkitten (29. September 2010)

Das Wort, nachdem Du suchst, lautet "Schlitten". 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crucial² (30. September 2010)

*Kinder Schoko-Bons Packung leer* 5/5


----------



## Reflox (30. September 2010)

White_Sky schrieb:


> Hab auch manchmal Schlafstörungen



Toll ist vorallem, dass ich jetzt all Woche aufwache wegen so einer scheiss Mücke. Sommer & Frühling fast keine Stiche gehabt. Jetzt wo der Herbst kommt, bin ich immer total verstochen. 5/5 

Und immer müssen diese scheiss Viecher ans Ohr kommen, immer dieses iiiiiiiiiiiih geräusch, das macht mich fertig. 5/5


----------



## Kuya (30. September 2010)

Reflox schrieb:


> Und immer müssen diese scheiss Viecher ans Ohr kommen, immer dieses iiiiiiiiiiiih geräusch, das macht mich fertig. 5/5



Da habe ich eine Regel bezüglich Insekten und ähnlichem Viehzeugs.
Was mich 3x nerft oder 1x sticht, hat sein "insektoides" Leben verwirkt. 

Was mich aufregt:

Hab mein Auto meinem Pap's geliehen, jetzt muss ich entweder "warten" oder zur Bank laufen 5/5
(...need Blink).


----------



## Soladra (30. September 2010)

Fieber. Halsweh. Schnupfen. Bah. 5/5


----------



## Deanne (30. September 2010)

5/5: Besserwisser und Leute, die meinen, einen belehren zu müssen.

Aktuelle Situation: ich sitze in der Bahn und trinke einen Caramel Macchiato. Zufällig treffe ich einen Komilitonen, der mich erst mal 30 Minuten darüber informiert, dass ich von dem Sirup bald Übergewicht bekäme, dadurch nicht verbeamtet werde und Kaffee ja sowieso ungesund seie. Mal ehrlich: ich kippe das Zeug nicht literweise in mich rein und zudem ist es ja wohl meine Sache, was ich zu mir nehme.


----------



## Selor Kiith (30. September 2010)

Deanne schrieb:


> 5/5: Besserwisser und Leute, die meinen, einen belehren zu müssen.
> 
> Aktuelle Situation: ich sitze in der Bahn und trinke einen Caramel Macchiato. Zufällig treffe ich einen Komilitonen, der mich erst mal 30 Minuten darüber informiert, dass ich von dem Sirup bald Übergewicht bekäme, dadurch nicht verbeamtet werde und Kaffee ja sowieso ungesund seie. Mal ehrlich: ich kippe das Zeug nicht literweise in mich rein und zudem ist es ja wohl meine Sache, was ich zu mir nehme.



Er hat sich doch nur auf seine Spezielle Art an dich ran gemacht, indem er dich beschützen wollte...
Du bist soooo unsensibel!


----------



## Ennia (30. September 2010)

Selor schrieb:


> Er hat sich doch nur auf seine Spezielle Art an dich ran gemacht, indem er dich beschützen wollte...
> Du bist soooo unsensibel!



naja, er ist in diesem Falle unsensibel. Man sagt einer Frau nicht, dass sie fett werden könnte... [-_-]




neue corporate identity vorschriften 5/5


----------



## Deanne (30. September 2010)

Selor schrieb:


> Er hat sich doch nur auf seine Spezielle Art an dich ran gemacht, indem er dich beschützen wollte...
> Du bist soooo unsensibel!



Okay, das kann sein. Es ist auch sonst einfach sowas von fürsorglich von ihm, wenn er einen als "gescheiterte Existenz" bezeichnet, weil man gelegentlich mal feiern geht oder als "billiges Flittchen", wenn man im Hochsommer einen Rock trägt. Wie süß. ^^

Und natürlich möchte ich als 1,78m große Frau auch gerne von einem 1,65m-Nerd, der die gleichen Klamotten trägt wie mein Opa, beschützt werden.

BTW: mit Frauen hat er es nicht so. Insofern fällt das mit dem "ran machen" auch weg. ;-)


----------



## Ellesmere (30. September 2010)

Deanne schrieb:


> Und natürlich möchte ich als 1,78m große Frau auch gerne von einem 1,65m-Nerd, der die gleichen Klamotten trägt wie mein Opa, beschützt werden.
> 
> BTW: mit Frauen hat er es nicht so. Insofern fällt das mit dem "ran machen" auch weg. ;-)



Rofl - ich musste echt lachen


----------



## dragon1 (30. September 2010)

Das ich seit 2 wochen dauernd Kopfschmerzen hab.


4/5


----------



## White_Sky (30. September 2010)

Reflox schrieb:


> Toll ist vorallem, dass ich jetzt all Woche aufwache wegen so einer scheiss Mücke. Sommer & Frühling fast keine Stiche gehabt. Jetzt wo der Herbst kommt, bin ich immer total verstochen. 5/5
> 
> Und immer müssen diese scheiss Viecher ans Ohr kommen, immer dieses iiiiiiiiiiiih geräusch, das macht mich fertig. 5/5



Wenn ich eine Mücke höre, erschrecke und verstecke ich mich immer für einpaar Minuten, unbewusst unter meiner Decke -.-^^

Aber was schlimmer als Mücken sind: *OBSTFLIEGEN! *10/5

Meine Überempfindlichkeit leider auch 5/5


----------



## Seph018 (30. September 2010)

so allerhand Menschen 5/5


----------



## Selor Kiith (1. Oktober 2010)

Ennia schrieb:


> naja, er ist in diesem Falle unsensibel. Man sagt einer Frau nicht, dass sie fett werden könnte... [-_-]






Deanne schrieb:


> Okay, das kann sein. Es ist auch sonst einfach sowas von fürsorglich von ihm, wenn er einen als "gescheiterte Existenz" bezeichnet, weil man gelegentlich mal feiern geht oder als "billiges Flittchen", wenn man im Hochsommer einen Rock trägt. Wie süß. ^^
> 
> Und natürlich möchte ich als 1,78m große Frau auch gerne von einem 1,65m-Nerd, der die gleichen Klamotten trägt wie mein Opa, beschützt werden.
> 
> BTW: mit Frauen hat er es nicht so. Insofern fällt das mit dem "ran machen" auch weg. ;-)



Komisch das gerade bei sowas die Leute mich natürlich ernst nehmen...
Sollte ich mir Sorgen machen?


----------



## Set0 (1. Oktober 2010)

20/5 dass heute Freitag ist, ich meinen letzten Tag von meinem 3 Monats Praktikum habe, ich hier mit einer Azubine alleine rumsitze und wir NIX... aber auch GARNIX zu tun haben werden heute....


----------



## Manowar (1. Oktober 2010)

Set0 schrieb:


> 20/5 dass heute Freitag ist, ich meinen letzten Tag von meinem 3 Monats Praktikum habe, ich hier mit einer Azubine alleine rumsitze und wir NIX... aber auch GARNIX zu tun haben werden heute....



Du machst was falsch  

Leute, die für einen Spurwechsel ne halbe Ewigkeit brauchen 3/5
Leute, die keinen Spurwechsel kennen 5/5
Leute, die müde Auto fahren 5/5
Leute, deren Scheinwerfer falsch eingestellt sind 4/5
Um 5 Uhr aufstehen 5/5

Dabei fängt das WE doch heute an


----------



## schneemaus (1. Oktober 2010)

Grad im Moment regt mich eine Sache echt dermaßen auf...

Keinen Premade-Char kopieren können 3/5
15 Minuten warten zu müssen, bevor ich überhaupt GUCKEN kann, ob Thrall immer noch verbuggt ist oder meine Goblina jetzt mal über Level 8 hinaus spielbar ist - 15/5 -.-


----------



## Deanne (1. Oktober 2010)

2/5: Dass ich scheinbar zu blöd bin, meine farbigen Kontaktlinsen einzusetzen. Brauche eigentlich keine, vielleicht stell ich mich deshalb so doof an.


----------



## Soladra (1. Oktober 2010)

Das mein Mirko he is 20/5


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (1. Oktober 2010)

Dass bei mir in der Nähe eine Art Fest ist, wo eh nur gesoffen und sich geprügelt wird ist. Was mich eigentlich nur stört, werden die Besoffenen sein, die irgendwann in der Nacht vorbeilaufen und die scheiß Elektromusik, wo einfach nur der Bass hochgedreht ist, dass auch die Spaß haben, wo da nicht hingehen. 4/5


----------



## Skatero (3. Oktober 2010)

Nur eine Woche Ferien 100/5


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (3. Oktober 2010)

Aus Spaß einen Tritt gemacht, treffe natürlich voll den PC Stuhl mit dem Zehen.

Resultat: Geschwollener Zehen, ein Teil des Nagels am großen Zehen abgesplittert.

2/5, da es hätte shclimmer kommen können und ich keine Schmerzen habe.


----------



## Dominau (3. Oktober 2010)

Du machst aus spaß Tritte? 
.. Alko läuft durch die Straßen und trällert..

"Heute bin ich lustig!" *in die lust tret* 

BTT:

Die meisten Youtube-User. Unter jedem beschissenen Video steht irgendwas von Justin Bieber.
Was soll der mißt?! 

4/5


----------



## Haggelo (3. Oktober 2010)

''Dieses Video enthält Content von UMG. Es ist in deinem Land nicht verfügbar.''

2,5/5


----------



## DER Lachmann (3. Oktober 2010)

Haggelo schrieb:


> ''Dieses Video enthält Content von UMG. Es ist in deinem Land nicht verfügbar.''
> 
> 2,5/5



erhöhe auf 10/5


wie ich es hasse -.-


----------



## Petersburg (3. Oktober 2010)

Langeweile Batman/5


----------



## TheEwanie (3. Oktober 2010)

Das mein Freund seinen schwulen Kumpel an seinen Pc lässt. 3/5


----------



## Seph018 (3. Oktober 2010)

Dass ich morgen in Info einen fantastulöen 45 Minutenvortrag über NP-Vollständigkeit, das Hamilton Problem und andere aberwitzig schwere Themen halten darf. ICH BIN KEIN VERDAMMTER MATHEMATIKPROFESSOR! 999/5
Achja. Ich habe vielleicht bereits 1/5 geschafft!!!11


----------



## White_Sky (3. Oktober 2010)

DER schrieb:


> erhöhe auf 10/5
> 
> 
> wie ich es hasse -.-



Erhöhe auf 100/5.

Könnt' kotzen!

Dass Wochenende vorbei ist und ich wieder Schulpraktikum muss! 5/5


----------



## dragon1 (3. Oktober 2010)

awon schrieb:


> Das mein Freund seinen schwulen Kumpel an seinen Pc lässt. 3/5



*prust* *sich zusammenreiss* Wut? Das will ich jz wissen xDDD


----------



## Olliruh (3. Oktober 2010)

hausaufgaben 5/5
10std schule 6/5


----------



## Breakyou (3. Oktober 2010)

dass das Wochende schon vorbei ist und ich insgesamt 6 Stunden daheim war. 4/5


----------



## Olliruh (3. Oktober 2010)

wieso weg sein ist doch was schönes


----------



## Breakyou (3. Oktober 2010)

Olliruh schrieb:


> wieso weg sein ist doch was schönes



Ich hab die letzten 4 Wochenenden kein einziges Mal in meinem Bett geschlafen. Jeden FR & SA ist entweder ein Konzert, eine Party oder sonst was :>.
Langsam werd ich müde..


----------



## Olliruh (3. Oktober 2010)

und was machst du in der woche? :O


----------



## aseari (4. Oktober 2010)

@ die Leute, die sich über das Copyright-Zeug von Youtube aufregen:

Try this: Grooveshark!


----------



## Davatar (4. Oktober 2010)

Deanne schrieb:


> 2/5: Dass ich scheinbar zu blöd bin, meine farbigen Kontaktlinsen einzusetzen. Brauche eigentlich keine, vielleicht stell ich mich deshalb so doof an.


Dafür hab ich das erste Mal auch ne Stunde gebraucht. Nach ein paar Mal anwenden habs ichs dann in 15-30 Minuten jeweils geschafft, aber das braucht halt echt viel Übung. 

Bald an nem Wochenende arbeiten zu müssen, das ich bereits verplant hatte: 5/5


----------



## Reflox (4. Oktober 2010)

Das ich in wenigen Stunden fliegen muss, dabei habe ich solch panische Flugangst 5/5


----------



## Manowar (4. Oktober 2010)

Dann mach dir bewusst, dass Fliegen tausende male sicherer ist, als Auto oder Bus zu fahren


----------



## Reflox (4. Oktober 2010)

Manowår schrieb:


> Dann mach dir bewusst, dass Fliegen tausende male sicherer ist, als Auto oder Bus zu fahren



Nützt nichts^^ Naja, bekomme ne Beruhigungspille, das sollte helfen


----------



## Berserkerkitten (4. Oktober 2010)

Der Typ, der letzte Nacht in meinen Vorgarten gepisst hat: 3/5


----------



## Reflox (4. Oktober 2010)

Berserkerkitten schrieb:


> Der Typ, der letzte Nacht in meinen Vorgarten gepisst hat: 3/5



Das erledigt sich eben von selbst, wenn man einen Hund hat


----------



## Berserkerkitten (4. Oktober 2010)

Reflox schrieb:


> Das erledigt sich eben von selbst, wenn man einen Hund hat



Ich kann Hunde nicht leiden.
Bin aber durchaus mit den entsprechenden Erziehungsmethoden vertraut. Ich bin dann rausgerannt, habe mir den Drecksack gepackt und sein Gesicht drin gebadet, wie man das mit schlecht erzogenen Welpen macht, bis sie es lernen.


----------



## Reflox (4. Oktober 2010)

Berserkerkitten schrieb:


> Ich kann Hunde nicht leiden.
> Bin aber durchaus mit den entsprechenden Erziehungsmethoden vertraut. Ich bin dann rausgerannt, habe mir den Drecksack gepackt und sein Gesicht drin gebadet, wie man das mit schlecht erzogenen Welpen macht, bis sie es lernen.



Du könntest von dem her mein Vater sein, der hat auch solche Erziehungsmethoden. 

Zum Glück aber nicht bei mir


----------



## Ennia (4. Oktober 2010)

Berserkerkitten schrieb:


> Ich kann Hunde nicht leiden.
> Bin aber durchaus mit den entsprechenden Erziehungsmethoden vertraut. Ich bin dann rausgerannt, habe mir den Drecksack gepackt und sein Gesicht drin gebadet, wie man das mit schlecht erzogenen Welpen macht, bis sie es lernen.



und danach eine Anzeige wegen Körperverletzung kassiert? Ich hette ihn mit dem Gartenschlauch abgespritzt und dann so getan, alsob es ein Versehen gewesen wäre


----------



## Berserkerkitten (4. Oktober 2010)

Ennia schrieb:


> und danach eine Anzeige wegen Körperverletzung kassiert? Ich hette ihn mit dem Gartenschlauch abgespritzt und dann so getan, alsob es ein Versehen gewesen wäre



Haha, das wärs noch!  Erst pisst er direkt vor meinem Fenster in den Garten und dann zeigt er mich an? Ich lebe zum Glück in England, nicht in Amerika. ^^


----------



## Manowar (4. Oktober 2010)

Je nachdem in welchem Staat du da lebst, hättest du ihn erschießen dürfen *g*


----------



## Davatar (4. Oktober 2010)

Berserkerkitten schrieb:


> Haha, das wärs noch!  Erst pisst er direkt vor meinem Fenster in den Garten und dann zeigt er mich an? Ich lebe zum Glück in England, nicht in Amerika. ^^


Da gibts sone tolle Al Bundy-Folge, in der ein Einbrecher von Al verhauen wird, der Einbrecher ihn dann auf ein paar Millionen $ Schadensersatz klagt und natürlich gewinnt. Da Al eh kein Geld hat, verprügelt er ihn nochmal und verklagt dann den Einbrecher auf Schadensersatz, mit der Begründung, dass Als Hand verletzt sei, weil das Gesicht des Einbrechers gegen die Faust von Al geflogen ist - daraufhin gewinnt Al den Prozess


----------



## Deathstyle (4. Oktober 2010)

Unsere Regierung 4/5.
http://twitter.com/cdu_nrw/statuses/26191353710

Ziemlich Scary die Typen..


----------



## Seph018 (4. Oktober 2010)

Deathstyle schrieb:


> Unsere Regierung 4/5.
> http://twitter.com/c...ses/26191353710
> 
> Ziemlich Scary die Typen..



Rofl. Ich habe 11 Punkte in dem ollen Vortrag bekommen hrhr. Dass ich nicht wirklich Auto fahren kann 3/5. Man kann mit leben ^^


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (4. Oktober 2010)

Deathstyle schrieb:


> Unsere Regierung 4/5.
> http://twitter.com/c...ses/26191353710
> 
> Ziemlich Scary die Typen..



Das ist einfach nur widerwärtig und eine absolute Unverschämtheit.
Demjenigen, der das geschrieben hat, würd ich gern mal meine Meinung sagen.


----------



## Berserkerkitten (5. Oktober 2010)

Dass Final Fantasy 14 so unsagbar schlecht ist. 555/5
Hätte nie gedacht, dass ich das mal sagen würde, aber in diesem Fall hätte ich definitiv auf die Forenuser hören sollen. Gut, dass ich nix bezahlt hab.


----------



## Seph018 (5. Oktober 2010)

Berserkerkitten schrieb:


> Dass Final Fantasy 14 so unsagbar schlecht ist. 555/5
> Hätte nie gedacht, dass ich das mal sagen würde, aber in diesem Fall hätte ich definitiv auf die Forenuser hören sollen. Gut, dass ich nix bezahlt hab.



Nooooooooooiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiinnnn  Los Kitten, teste mal "Tera" und sag wie es ist!


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (5. Oktober 2010)

Wenn sich Leute vollsaufen, dann irgendwie was im Vollsuff machen, rumkotzen und es dann total cool finden und andere auch. 5/5


----------



## Selor Kiith (5. Oktober 2010)

Der einzige Typ mit nem funktionierenden Drucker abwesend ist und er mir meine Bewerbung nicht ausdrucken kann 2/5 O_o


----------



## Talco (5. Oktober 2010)

Mein auspuff klappern >.<


----------



## Breakyou (5. Oktober 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Wenn sich Leute vollsaufen, dann irgendwie was im Vollsuff machen, rumkotzen und es dann total cool finden und andere auch. 5/5



tja. Die Jugend,wa? 

Dass ich kaum bock mehr auf zocken hab aber ich was zocken will :/ 3/5


----------



## Potpotom (5. Oktober 2010)

Momentan... irgendwie alles. Wie es regnet? *kotz* Kalt? *kotz* Arbeit? *kotz*

*kotz*


----------



## Razyl (5. Oktober 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Wenn sich Leute vollsaufen, dann irgendwie was im Vollsuff machen, rumkotzen und es dann total cool finden und andere auch. 5/5



Auch wenn ich es bei Alko nicht gerne tu, aber
/sign


----------



## Multiverres (5. Oktober 2010)

Jeden Tag früh aufstehen 10/5


Nervende Gören die mir an einem Montag morgen im Bus auf den Zeiger gehen 100/5


----------



## Deanne (5. Oktober 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Wenn sich Leute vollsaufen, dann irgendwie was im Vollsuff machen, rumkotzen und es dann total cool finden und andere auch. 5/5



Besonders toll finde ich es, wenn es sich dabei auch noch um Mädchen oder Frauen handelt. Das ist sowas von abstoßend.


----------



## Haggelo (5. Oktober 2010)

Deanne schrieb:


> Besonders toll finde ich es, wenn es sich dabei auch noch um Mädchen oder Frauen handelt. Das ist sowas von abstoßend.


Das hat man von der emanzipation *duck *


----------



## creed123 (5. Oktober 2010)

leute die immer viel zu laut reden (bzw immer rum schreien)

sone klein möchtegern gangstar die ein gleich ab stechen wolln nur weil man an ihnen vorbei läuft 


und das god of war (alle teile) viel zu kurz is ^^


----------



## Nebelgänger (5. Oktober 2010)

Talco schrieb:


> Mein auspuff klappern >.<



Oh ja. Dito. Bei mir changiert es auch gerne mal in ein keifiges Quietschen...da kommt echte Freude auf.
Aber da hilft nur eins: Floggin Molly so laut machen, dass die alten Corsa-Boxen es fast nicht mehr gebacken kriegen  *swagger*


----------



## Deanne (5. Oktober 2010)

Haggelo schrieb:


> Das hat man von der emanzipation *duck *



Ich bin ja selbst recht emanzipiert, aber manche Sachen gehören sich für eine "Dame" nicht. Und dazu gehören beispielsweise besoffen in der Ecke liegen und alles vollkotzen, aber auch Kette rauchen und nach Kippen stinken. Irgendwie unsexy.

Zocken, schweinische Witze erzählen und Bier trinken ist okay, aber mit verschmiertem Makeup und hochgerutschtem Rock irgendwo rumliegen... Äh, nein.


----------



## Haggelo (5. Oktober 2010)

Deanne schrieb:


> Ich bin ja selbst recht emanzipiert, aber manche Sachen gehören sich für eine "Dame" nicht. Und dazu gehören beispielsweise besoffen in der Ecke liegen und alles vollkotzen, aber auch Kette rauchen und nach Kippen stinken. Irgendwie unsexy.
> 
> Zocken, schweinische Witze erzählen und Bier trinken ist okay, aber mit verschmiertem Makeup und hochgerutschtem Rock irgendwo rumliegen... Äh, nein.



Stimmt schon

Ich bin selbst erst 16 ( allerdings männl. ) und absolut gegen Alkoholkonsum und dass Rauchen. 
Aber wenn sich die ''Damen'' zu 100% an die Etikette halten würden, dürften sie ja nichteinmal krumm laufen  .

back2topic : 
4/5 mein pc kommt mir minimal langsamer vor  
2/5 noch knapp 1 monat bis tfu 2


----------



## White_Sky (5. Oktober 2010)

Dass ich die 20:15 Simpsons-folgen voll verpasst hab! 5/5


----------



## Haggelo (5. Oktober 2010)

White_Sky schrieb:


> Dass ich die 20:15 Simpsons-folgen voll verpasst hab! 5/5



Finde die neuen folgen doof !


----------



## M1ghtymage (6. Oktober 2010)

Haggelo schrieb:


> Finde die neuen folgen doof !



/sign

die neuen Folgen sind richtig richtig schlecht, damit ist die Sendung für mich zerstört.


----------



## White_Sky (6. Oktober 2010)

Haggelo schrieb:


> Finde die neuen folgen doof !






M1ghtymage schrieb:


> /sign
> 
> die neuen Folgen sind richtig richtig schlecht, damit ist die Sendung für mich zerstört.



Was kam da vor ?^^


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (6. Oktober 2010)

White_Sky schrieb:


> Was kam da vor ?^^



Bart findet heraus, dass es mal einen gab, der bessere Streiche gemacht hat und mit einem Streich hat er sogar frher mal Skinner verändert.


Dann besucht Bart sein Idol...

Spoilern will ich nicht.


----------



## Haggelo (6. Oktober 2010)

Beknackte Synchro 
Story ohne Hintergrund 
Sexuelle Handlungen werden teilweise in den Vordergrund gedrängt. 
Die Serie hat mittlerweile den kommerziellen Weg eingeschlagen ... leider...


----------



## Berserkerkitten (6. Oktober 2010)

Haggelo schrieb:


> Die Serie hat mittlerweile den kommerziellen Weg eingeschlagen ... leider...



*hust* Ja, die Sendung war besser, als sie noch rein karitativ lief und es auch keine Videospiele, tonnenweise Merchandise und DVD-Sets dazu gab. Oh, Moment...

Dass derzeit aus unerfindlichen Gründen mein Augapfel mutiert, anschwillt und mir demnächst wohl aus dem Schädel hüpft: 5/5


----------



## Kuya (6. Oktober 2010)

Potpotom schrieb:


> Momentan... irgendwie alles. Wie es regnet? *kotz* Kalt? *kotz* Arbeit? *kotz*
> 
> *kotz*



Ohh ja.. ich erweitere deine Liste mal wenn ich darf.. 

Familie kotz, Ex-Freundin kotz, Heizungsableser kotz, Handelschannel kotz, ach ja und vor 5minuten...
ein Sixpack Bier, ne Pizza und Tabbak gekauft... so, und hier ist ihr Treuepunkt, bitteschön *hinhalt*... 
Wtf... Den kannste meiner Ex-Freundin schicken, den verdammten Treuepunkt... 6/5
(Das hab übrigens wirklich in meiner "Rage" gesagt.). 

Mal ehrlich, was soll ich denn mit sowas, aus dem Alter bin ich raus, in dem ich blöde Heftchen mit bunten bildchen beklebe.. und die hatten wenigstens noch richtige Motive von Fußballern.. 
...alleine schon die Bezeichnug treuepunkt.. *grml*


----------



## Berserkerkitten (6. Oktober 2010)

Treuepunkte für den Partner... hmm... vielleicht ist Dir da völlig unbewusst eine absolut bahnbrechende Idee gekommen.


----------



## Kuya (6. Oktober 2010)

Berserkerkitten schrieb:


> Treuepunkte für den Partner... hmm... vielleicht ist Dir da völlig unbewusst eine absolut bahnbrechende Idee gekommen.



 du schaffst es immer wieder mich aufzuheitern...


----------



## Thoor (6. Oktober 2010)

Deanne schrieb:


> Besonders toll finde ich es, wenn es sich dabei auch noch um Mädchen oder Frauen handelt. Das ist sowas von abstoßend.



Ohne shizze jetzt ich dachte 90% der heutigen jugendlichen mädels finden das voll knorke :< gibt ja doch noch normale ^.^


----------



## Haggelo (6. Oktober 2010)

Berserkerkitten schrieb:


> *hust* Ja, die Sendung war besser, als sie noch rein karitativ lief und es auch keine Videospiele, tonnenweise Merchandise und DVD-Sets dazu gab. Oh, Moment...
> 
> Dass derzeit aus unerfindlichen Gründen mein Augapfel mutiert, anschwillt und mir demnächst wohl aus dem Schädel hüpft: 5/5



Es geht darum, das sie anscheinend die Zielgruppe geändert haben. 
Und damit haben für mich Die Simpsons ihren Charme verloren, auch aus den oben genannten Gründen.


----------



## Berserkerkitten (6. Oktober 2010)

Haggelo schrieb:


> Es geht darum, das sie anscheinend die Zielgruppe geändert haben.
> Und damit haben für mich Die Simpsons ihren Charme verloren, auch aus den oben genannten Gründen.



Und damit stimme ich auch größtenteils zu, aber auf Kommerz waren sie halt schon immer aus - warum auch nicht?


----------



## Haggelo (6. Oktober 2010)

Berserkerkitten schrieb:


> Und damit stimme ich auch größtenteils zu, aber auf Kommerz waren sie halt schon immer aus - warum auch nicht?



Ganz ganz ganz ganz ganz früher aber nicht , als Matt Groening die Episoden noch auf dem Klo gezeichnet hat.






e

Leute die nicht über Kommerz schreien 4/5


----------



## Crucial² (7. Oktober 2010)

Haggelo schrieb:


> Ganz ganz ganz ganz ganz früher aber nicht , als Matt Groening die Episoden noch auf dem Klo gezeichnet hat.




Supi Ingo! Dann würde das bestimmt heute noch jeder gucken! ....not!


Dieses "Kommerz" Geschrei ist echt schlimm.


----------



## Selor Kiith (7. Oktober 2010)

Dieses hirnbefreite "...not!" gedönse geht mir sowas von ernsthaft auf die Eier... Das ist weder witzig noch hat es irgendeinen wert... 5/5


----------



## Multiverres (7. Oktober 2010)

Kleine nervige möchtegern Gangster 5/5


Kinder die meinen mit ihren low quality handys ihre schlechte musik hören und mir die busfahrt zur hölle machen 666/5


----------



## Alpax (7. Oktober 2010)

Multiverres schrieb:


> Kleine nervige möchtegern Gangster 5/5
> Kinder die meinen mit ihren low quality handys ihre schlechte musik hören und mir die busfahrt zur hölle machen 666/5



999999999/5 .. aber ansonsten /sign 




Mich nerven:

Leute die Fragen stellen, die man sich selber mittels Google beantworten kann. 4/5
Wenn ein essen verdirbt, bevor ichs gegessen habe  3/5
Wenn bei nem Twinnie (Eis) der obere Teil abbricht 4/5
Das die Zeit in der früh 100x schneller vergeht als im Wartezimmer vom Arzt  5/5
Wenn sich mein PC per versteckter Random-Routine hin und wieder .. einfach so .. komplett aufhängt -.- 5/5
Phishing-Emails .. ich fall zwar nicht drauf rein ... aber sie nerven trotzdem 4/5
Wenn mein WLAN nicht geht 2/5
Wenn ich einen spannenden Film oä. kucke und das Telefon läutet 4/5
Wenn ein Moped auf nem Auto-Parkplatz steht (auf dem ich gerade parken wollte) 5/5
Wenn ich nach einem Einkauf nach hause komme, vollangepackt vor der Türe stehe und die Schlüssel nicht finde 6/5 
Wenn das Wasser beim Duschen plötzlich heiss/kalt wird 4/5
Ausserdem nerven mich Sonntage (wegen dem Montag dannach ) 3/5
Wenn mir keine weiteren Dinge einfallen die mich nerven 1/5 ^_^

mfg


----------



## Ellesmere (7. Oktober 2010)

Nebelhorn! Die ganze Nacht *tuuut-tuuuuuuut-tuuut....* 5/5


----------



## Ennia (7. Oktober 2010)

Studenten, weil die 24/7 feiern und mich meinen Schlaf kosten, wenn ich das Fenster gekippt halte... 5/5


----------



## Crucial² (7. Oktober 2010)

Selor schrieb:


> Dieses hirnbefreite "...not!" gedönse geht mir sowas von ernsthaft auf die Eier... Das ist weder witzig noch hat es irgendeinen wert... 5/5



Leute die den Wert hinter "...not!" nicht erkennen... 5/5


----------



## Dweencore (7. Oktober 2010)

Idioten die so laut Musik hören, dass der ganze Bus mithören kann. 3/5


----------



## Davatar (7. Oktober 2010)

Ellesmere schrieb:


> Nebelhorn! Die ganze Nacht *tuuut-tuuuuuuut-tuuut....* 5/5


Hey, was geht ab? Ne-Bel-Horn, die ganze Nacht, die ganze Nacht! *sing* *tröt*

In ein nettes Hotel eingeladen zu werden (was an und für sich ja toll ist), dafür aber zuerst mal nen Tag hardcore-wandern zu müssen, inklusive aufstehn morgens um 5 (ich geh gern wandern, aber mit den Leuten ist das eher ein "über die Berge sprinten", vor allem wirds wohl massig Höhenmeter geben :/): 5/5


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (7. Oktober 2010)

Dweencore schrieb:


> Idioten die so laut Musik hören, dass der ganze Bus mithören kann. 3/5



Passiert mir manchmal auch, weil ich einfach selber nicht merke das es so laut ist.
Eine freundliche Bitte die Musik leiser zu machen ist da schon nicht verkehrt.
Auch wenn einige es nicht glauben können, aber Nettigkeit wirkt manchmal Wunder !!


----------



## Edou (7. Oktober 2010)

Das mein Bandshirt noch nich da ist! Apokalypse/5


----------



## Dweencore (7. Oktober 2010)

SWeeT_mushrOOms schrieb:


> Passiert mir manchmal auch, weil ich einfach selber nicht merke das es so laut ist.
> Eine freundliche Bitte die Musik leiser zu machen ist da schon nicht verkehrt.
> Auch wenn einige es nicht glauben können, aber Nettigkeit wirkt manchmal Wunder !!


Ja, aber meist sind es ja immer wieder die, die es einfach nicht verstehen wollen.


----------



## tonygt (7. Oktober 2010)

SWeeT_mushrOOms schrieb:


> Passiert mir manchmal auch, weil ich einfach selber nicht merke das es so laut ist.
> Eine freundliche Bitte die Musik leiser zu machen ist da schon nicht verkehrt.
> Auch wenn einige es nicht glauben können, aber Nettigkeit wirkt manchmal Wunder !!



Am besten sind die, die 7 tage die woche feiern aber sobald man selbst mal party macht vor der tür stehen und sich darüber beschweren das die musik ja zu laut sei


----------



## ibbi (7. Oktober 2010)

5/5 die deppen wegen denen in der kompletten statt für 3std. der storm ausfällt--.--+


5/5 die leute die den stromkasten vorm haus zum 2. ma zerdeppert haben.. wenn ich die erwisch die stehn nimme auf-.-


ansonsten sollte man nich zuviel nicht mögen 
gibt ne menge tolle sachen find ich


----------



## Deanne (7. Oktober 2010)

Ennia schrieb:


> Studenten, weil die 24/7 feiern und mich meinen Schlaf kosten, wenn ich das Fenster gekippt halte... 5/5



Ich bin auch Studentin, feier nur am Wochenende, halte meine Wohnung sauber und habe gerne meine Ruhe. Tja.

5/5: Vorurteile


----------



## BlizzLord (7. Oktober 2010)

SWeeT_mushrOOms schrieb:


> Passiert mir manchmal auch, weil ich einfach selber nicht merke das es so laut ist.
> Eine freundliche Bitte die Musik leiser zu machen ist da schon nicht verkehrt.
> Auch wenn einige es nicht glauben können, aber Nettigkeit wirkt manchmal Wunder !!



Szenario:

Coole Kinder hören Musik.

"Könntet ihr das bitte etwas leiser stellen?"

Antwort:
"Halts maul du hur*s*hn!!!"
"Ich f*ck dich halt die fr*sse"

oder einem wird aufgelauert und man wird totgeschlagen...

Ist mir mittlerweile ein zu großes Risiko mit den Idioten.

Daher 5/5 für die Jugend von Heute auch wenn nicht alle so sind.


----------



## Selor Kiith (8. Oktober 2010)

Die Unübersichtlichkeit von Trillian 30/5


----------



## ZAM (8. Oktober 2010)

Trotz Müdigkeit nicht schlafen zu können 5/5


----------



## Nebelgänger (8. Oktober 2010)

ZAM schrieb:


> Trotz Müdigkeit nicht schlafen zu können 5/5



I'm with you...-.-*


----------



## Potpotom (8. Oktober 2010)

Da fällt einem fast nichts mehr zu ein... unfassbar.

5/5


----------



## schneemaus (8. Oktober 2010)

ZAM schrieb:


> Trotz Müdigkeit nicht schlafen zu können 5/5



Argh, wie ich das kenne... 5/5 auch von mir.


----------



## Ellesmere (8. Oktober 2010)

Auf den Handwerker warten zu müssen 5/5


----------



## Berserkerkitten (8. Oktober 2010)

Dank schmerzhafter Bindehautentzündung seit Tagen nicht richtig schlafen/zocken zu können: 10/5


----------



## Alpax (8. Oktober 2010)

ZAM schrieb:


> Trotz Müdigkeit nicht schlafen zu können 5/5



Das kenne ich nur zu gut ... schlafe die letzten Tage nur immer 2-3 Stunden pro Nacht ... 5/5


----------



## Gerti (8. Oktober 2010)

Kopfschmerzen 5/5 -.-'
Ich hatte noch nie so lange Kopfschmerzen und generell noch keine ohne den Einfluss von Alkohol oder Dingen, die einen auf dem Kopf gefallen sind <.<


----------



## schneemaus (8. Oktober 2010)

Berserkerkitten schrieb:


> Dank schmerzhafter Bindehautentzündung seit Tagen nicht richtig schlafen/zocken zu können: 10/5



Autsch. Sei dir sicher, ich hab großes Mitleid mit dir, ich hatte vor drei Jahren ne Bindehautentzündung und hab drei Kreuze in den Himmel gemacht, als sie weg war.

Von einem Kind aufgewacht zu werden, das mit dem Bobbycar direkt vorm Haus gegen einen Baum dotzt, schreit und sich offensichtlich saumäßig wehgetan hat, aufzuspringen, sich anzuziehen, runterzurennen, nur um dann festzustellen, dass alles doch gar nicht so schlimm war und das Kind mit Bobbycar schon wieder die Straße hochläuft - 10/5. Und ich schwör euch - das Kind hat gebrüllt, ich dachte das wäre mindestens eine Fraktur.


----------



## Selor Kiith (8. Oktober 2010)

Fettige Finger vom Burrito... 1/5

(wohooo Seite 117)


----------



## Edou (8. Oktober 2010)

Das mein Bandshirt nicht da ist.  Apokalypse/5 :/


----------



## Breakyou (8. Oktober 2010)

Edou schrieb:


> Das mein Bandshirt nicht da ist.  Apokalypse/5 :/



HA! meine Sind heut gekommen 
Dass ich keine 16 bin und für jedes verdammte Konzert eine Ü16 Bescheinigung brauch 5/5 .____.


----------



## Edou (8. Oktober 2010)

Breakyou schrieb:


> HA! meine Sind heut gekommen
> Dass ich keine 16 bin und für jedes verdammte Konzert eine Ü16 Bescheinigung brauch 5/5 .____.



Wir sehn uns, irgendwann. Dann tret ich dir dafür innen Hintern! 

@2: HAHA! 

Hab noch ne Chance das es Morgen kommt, wenn nicht.....FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU 

3/5 Das ich grade Brütale Kopfschmerzen hab.


----------



## Olliruh (8. Oktober 2010)

ferien zu haben aber mit den eltern verwante besuchen fahren 5/5
differenzialrechung 6/5
leute die einen begrüßen obwohl man sie nicht kennt 2/5



BVB: 100000000000000000000000000000000000000/5


----------



## M1ghtymage (8. Oktober 2010)

Olliruh schrieb:


> differenzialrechung 6/5
> 
> 
> BVB: 100000000000000000000000000000000000000/5



Differentialrechnung ist doch total einfach 

Zum zweiten: Haha BvB > [strike]Scheisse[/strike] Schalke 04


----------



## Olliruh (8. Oktober 2010)

ne ich check das nicht ....
mathe ist leicht auch alles andere rund um das thema nur das nicht !


----------



## fightfever (8. Oktober 2010)

da sind einige Dinge, die mir auf den Keks gehen: 

- arrogante Forenmitglieder, die nichts anderes im Sinn haben als Newbies bloßzustellen
- Deutschland verliert heute in Berlin gegen die Türken 
- rote Fußgängerampel
- schlecht gekleidete Frauen


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (8. Oktober 2010)

fightfever schrieb:


> - Deutschland verliert heute in Berlin gegen die Türken



Wir wollens mal nicht heraufbeschwören !

Mich regt auf das mein Praktikum nun vorbei ist.
Ich freu mich zwar über 2 Wochen Ferien aber danach würd ich viel lieber wieder zur Arbeit gehen anstatt in meine beknackte Schule 5/5


----------



## Rayon (8. Oktober 2010)

SWeeT_mushrOOms schrieb:


> Wir wollens mal nicht heraufbeschwören !
> 
> Mich regt auf das mein Praktikum nun vorbei ist.
> Ich freu mich zwar über 2 Wochen Ferien aber danach würd ich viel lieber wieder zur Arbeit gehen anstatt in meine beknackte Schule 5/5



sei doch froh... noch 1 woche praktikum zu haben in den ferien droelfzig/5.


----------



## seanbuddha (8. Oktober 2010)

Fiese Lehrer 10/5
Noch kein Praktikum zu haben 5/5


----------



## MasterXoX (8. Oktober 2010)

Nicht zu wissen was man in den Ferien machen könnte und dazu kommt auch noch das man körperlich eingeschränkt ist: 10/5


----------



## Berserkerkitten (8. Oktober 2010)

Dass beim Craften in Final Fantasy 14 meine Ingame-Unterhose kaputtgegangen ist. Was soll der Blödsinn? 12/5

Klingt fast wie eine Fernsehidee fürs Nachmittagsprogramm auf RTL. "Durchzug - Wie Handwerkskunst mein Höschen zerstört hat" jeden Freitag um 16.30 Uhr


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (8. Oktober 2010)

Berserkerkitten schrieb:


> Dass beim Craften in Final Fantasy 14 meine Ingame-Unterhose kaputtgegangen ist. Was soll der Blödsinn? 12/5
> 
> Klingt fast wie eine Fernsehidee fürs Nachmittagsprogramm auf RTL. "Durchzug - Wie Handwerkskunst mein Höschen zerstört hat" jeden Freitag um 16.30 Uhr



Ich hätt jetzt eher aufs Nachtprogramm getippt...


----------



## Selor Kiith (9. Oktober 2010)

Nen Bluterguss unterm Daumennagel oder sowas... 5/5


----------



## TheGui (9. Oktober 2010)

Creationisten 5³/5


----------



## Grüne Brille (9. Oktober 2010)

TheGui schrieb:


> Creationisten 5³/5



Die regen dich immer wieder auf, oder? 

Aber bei dem, was die von sich geben ist das schon verständlich^^


----------



## Aeonflu-X (9. Oktober 2010)

5/5

Planlos ins Wochenende zu starten während der Rest seinen Spaß in Amsterdam hat.

Damn it!


----------



## Edou (9. Oktober 2010)

Das mein Bandshirt nicht angekommen. D: 5/5


----------



## Breakyou (9. Oktober 2010)

Edou schrieb:


> Das mein Bandshirt nicht angekommen. D: 5/5



ist.

Wo hast du es bestellt dass sie so lang brauchen ?
Ich hab meine AM Mittwoch bestellt und am FR gekriegt. Und es war ein großes Packet 


Dass ich ein brief von der schule gekriegt hab :/ 4/5


----------



## Davatar (11. Oktober 2010)

Montag morgen früh aufstehn müssen, nachdem ich an nem Hardcore-Wander-Wochenende war: 5/5


----------



## Gerti (11. Oktober 2010)

Mo-Fr (die Woche danach auch) auf so nem Ziviseminar sein <.< 5/5

Immerhin hat man Bücher eingepackt, Musik und Bier.


----------



## Reflox (11. Oktober 2010)

Das meine Achillessehen so schmerzen, dass ich rumlaufe wie ein Pinguin der sich in die Hosen geschissen hat 5/5


----------



## Tyro (11. Oktober 2010)

Das ich heute morgen an meinem ersten Ferientag "sehr zärtlich" durch die E-Gitarrenklänge meines Bruders geweckt worden bin und er nun seit 10 Uhr ohne Pause spielt!  5/5


----------



## Wolfmania (11. Oktober 2010)

Tyro schrieb:


> Das ich heute morgen an meinem ersten Ferientag "sehr zärtlich" durch die E-Gitarrenklänge meines Bruders geweckt worden bin und er nun seit 10 Uhr ohne Pause spielt!  5/5



Schließe ich daraus, daß er nicht spielen kann? ^^

Daß ich heut Nacht eine Erkältung ausgebrütet habe und erst ab Mittwoch Urlaub hab 5/5


----------



## Tyro (11. Oktober 2010)

Wolfmania schrieb:


> Schließe ich daraus, daß er nicht spielen kann? ^^



Doc, doch, er kann eigentlich spielen, aber wenn man sich jeden Tag 2 bis3 Stunden die selben ~ 10 Melodien (zB. Smoke on the Water, Baker Street, Rammstein - Sonne, Metallica - One,...) anhören darf, geht einem das nur noch auf die Nüsse!


----------



## Reflox (11. Oktober 2010)

Tyro schrieb:


> Doc, doch, er kann eigentlich spielen, aber wenn man sich jeden Tag 2 bis3 Stunden die selben ~ 10 Melodien (zB. Smoke on the Water, Baker Street, Rammstein - Sonne, Metallica - One,...) anhören darf, geht einem das nur noch auf die Nüsse!



Schöner ist es um 8.00 geweckt zu werden, wenn der kleine Bruder wie eine Nashorn Stampede, die Treppe hinauf durch den Flur und dann in sein Zimmer trampelt


----------



## Davatar (11. Oktober 2010)

Anker: 5/5


----------



## Edou (11. Oktober 2010)

Breakyou schrieb:


> ist.
> 
> Wo hast du es bestellt dass sie so lang brauchen ?
> Ich hab meine AM Mittwoch bestellt und am FR gekriegt. Und es war ein großes Packet
> ...



Das es immer noch nicht da ist. 666/5 (Das is ne Verschwörung von Amazon!)

Und damit ist deine Frage beantwortet.


----------



## Breakyou (11. Oktober 2010)

dass ich bei ebay um 0,50€ überboten wurde, während ich in der Schule war. 4/5


----------



## Rayon (11. Oktober 2010)

noch 4 tage Praktikum in den Ferien und dann nur eine Woche ferien unendlichundvielmehr/5.


----------



## Alion (12. Oktober 2010)

*Tenacious D Spielt Live an der Blizzcon*
und ich bin nicht da.


----------



## schneemaus (12. Oktober 2010)

Dass ich soeben den letzten Bissen von meinem ersten selbstgekochten veganen Gericht aufgegessen hab und nun nix mehr da ist - 10/5, es war einfach abartig lecker.


----------



## Reflox (12. Oktober 2010)

Montag wieder Schule 5/5

Mein Vater der immer seinen Sturkopf druchbringen muss 5/5


----------



## Landerson (12. Oktober 2010)

Auto Fahrer die denken sie seien Michael Schuhmacher und die Strassen gekauft haben nur um die Verkehrsregeln nach ihren Wuenschen anzupassen.
Unoetig, bedauernswert, gefaherlich und engstirnig.     *5/5*


----------



## Edou (12. Oktober 2010)

K...K...K...kein Shirt.... Megaüberapokalypse/5 :/


----------



## Deanne (12. Oktober 2010)

4/5: Dass ich Antibiotika nehmen muss, die mich nicht nur emotional aufwühlen, sondern auch noch für tolle Magenschmerzen sorgen.


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (12. Oktober 2010)

Das Bad Religion in absehbarer Zeit keine Tour zum neuen Album in Deutschland machen.
Keine Lust so lange zu warten 5/5


----------



## Firun (12. Oktober 2010)

WoW Account Phisher    666/6


----------



## Haggelo (12. Oktober 2010)

Firun schrieb:


> WoW Account Phisher  666/6



''Der Smaragdgrüne Traum'' Threads  5/5


----------



## Laz0rgun (13. Oktober 2010)

Dass ich in den letzten zwei Tagen 4 Mal einen Kill vor der Nuke war und dann IMMER von Leuten mit Stats von 2 zu 10 gekillt worden bin weil die nix besseres zu tun haben als zu tuben etc, 2000/5 *aufreg* (CoD6)


----------



## Edou (13. Oktober 2010)

Das mein Bandshirt erst Heut weggeschickt wurde Oo 5/5


----------



## BlizzLord (13. Oktober 2010)

Laz0rgun schrieb:


> Dass ich in den letzten zwei Tagen 4 Mal einen Kill vor der Nuke war und dann IMMER von Leuten mit Stats von 2 zu 10 gekillt worden bin weil die nix besseres zu tun haben als zu tuben etc, 2000/5 *aufreg* (CoD6)



Wir lieben doch alle dieses Spiel.


----------



## Laz0rgun (13. Oktober 2010)

BlizzLord schrieb:


> Wir lieben doch alle dieses Spiel.



wehe 7 wird nicht besser, aber bis jetzt scheints ja ziemlich cool zu sein mit Gungame, schießbaren Messern etc. (will in die Beta -.-)


----------



## fightfever (13. Oktober 2010)

wenn ich bei rot über die Straße gehen will und Kinder dabei sind


----------



## Rayon (13. Oktober 2010)

fightfever schrieb:


> wenn ich bei rot über die Straße gehen will und Kinder dabei sind



wayne? ^^


----------



## Reflox (13. Oktober 2010)

Rayon schrieb:


> wayne? ^^



Geht eher um die Eltern. "Sie sind kein Vorbild für die Kinder! blablabla..."


----------



## Rayon (13. Oktober 2010)

Reflox schrieb:


> Geht eher um die Eltern. "Sie sind kein Vorbild für die Kinder! blablabla..."



Wär mir auch egal. Die Chance, die wieder zusehen ist relativ gering.


----------



## Reflox (13. Oktober 2010)

Rayon schrieb:


> Wär mir auch egal. Die Chance, die wieder zusehen ist relativ gering.



Trotzdem, nervt einfach tierisch.


----------



## White_Sky (13. Oktober 2010)

Dass ich schon wieder die neuen Simpsonsfolgen am Dienstag verpasst hab! -.-" 5/5


----------



## Laz0rgun (14. Oktober 2010)

> Dass ich schon wieder die neuen Simpsonsfolgen am Dienstag verpasst hab! -.-" 5/5


Naja, meiner Meinung nach sind die neuen Simpson-Folgen auch nicht mehr das, was sie mal waren. Ich würde mir mal ein bisschen mehr Pepp wünschen, seit mehr als (gefühlten) 10 jahren wird mit der gleichen Figurenkonstellation herumgespielt, für mich persönlich ziemlich ausgelaugt...


----------



## tonygt (14. Oktober 2010)

das facebook grad down gegangen ist 3/5


----------



## Davatar (14. Oktober 2010)

Dass ich vor dem Release keine Ferien nehmen darf/durfte, aber meine Vorgesetzten schon: 5/5


----------



## tonygt (14. Oktober 2010)

Davatar schrieb:


> Dass ich vor dem Release keine Ferien nehmen darf/durfte, aber meine Vorgesetzten schon: 5/5



Welchen Release ? O_O


----------



## Dominau (14. Oktober 2010)

tonygt schrieb:


> das facebook grad down gegangen ist 3/5



Das Facebook überhaupt exisiert. 4/5


----------



## Reflox (14. Oktober 2010)

Wrath of the Lichking Installer funktioniert nicht. Der spinnt schon bei 1%!  5/5


----------



## Healor (14. Oktober 2010)

Arcania 3/5

aber es kriegt noch eine Chance


----------



## Haggelo (14. Oktober 2010)

Dominau schrieb:


> Das Facebook überhaupt exisiert. 4/5



6/5


----------



## Deanne (14. Oktober 2010)

5/5: Dass man mir bei meiner letzten Bestellung online nicht sagen konnte, wie groß meine Wunsch-Jacke ausfällt und keine Maße hatte. Nun hab ich sie bestellt und sie ist viel zu kurz und gleichzeitig auch noch viel zu weit. Ärgerlich.


----------



## Reflox (14. Oktober 2010)

Mein Bruder und sein dämlicher Kumpel in meinen Dateien rumgeschnüffelt haben. 

APOKALYPSE/5


----------



## Haggelo (14. Oktober 2010)

Reflox schrieb:


> Mein Bruder und sein dämlicher Kumpel in meinen Dateien rumgeschnüffelt haben.
> 
> APOKALYPSE/5



Und sie haben deine pr0ns gefunden  ?


----------



## Kaldreth (14. Oktober 2010)

Die Bildzeitung 5/5


----------



## Manoroth (14. Oktober 2010)

Reflox schrieb:


> Mein Bruder und sein dämlicher Kumpel in meinen Dateien rumgeschnüffelt haben.
> 
> APOKALYPSE/5



passwort ftw^^


----------



## Dominau (14. Oktober 2010)

Wenn er WinXP hat bringt's nicht viel.
Beim Booten f8 drücken, schon kann man es rausmachen 

Mathe Hausaufgaben 3/5


----------



## Petersburg (14. Oktober 2010)

Das ich gestern Wow am Patchday mit 120 kb/s geladen habe und jetzt am Tag danach nur noch mit 30 kb/s 30/5


----------



## Ennia (14. Oktober 2010)

Dominau schrieb:


> Wenn er WinXP hat bringt's nicht viel.
> Beim Booten f8 drücken, schon kann man es rausmachen
> 
> Mathe Hausaufgaben 3/5



Ja, wenn die Userprofile lokal gespeichert werden, sonst natürlich nicht. WinXp ist schon ein wenig sicherer als win95 und win98 


staubsaugen, wischen, Pflanzen gießen, kochen, putzen 5/5


----------



## Reflox (14. Oktober 2010)

Dominau schrieb:


> Wenn er WinXP hat bringt's nicht viel.
> Beim Booten f8 drücken, schon kann man es rausmachen
> 
> Mathe Hausaufgaben 3/5



THIS!

Und nochmals mein Bruder 5/5
Und dieses Video 5/5




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=D54DTL94IJw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Denn beide addiert ergibt : ein Bruder der durchs Haus rennt F*ckschnitzel schreit.


----------



## BlizzLord (14. Oktober 2010)

tonygt schrieb:


> das facebook grad down gegangen ist 3/5



Ich bin mal eben im "was freut euch" Thread. Hehe :>

Ohh damit das hier kein Spam wird

MoH Multiplayer 5/5


----------



## Haggelo (14. Oktober 2010)

BlizzLord schrieb:


> MoH Multiplayer 5/5



Sag ich doch  5/5


----------



## Sunyo (14. Oktober 2010)

Dass ich wieder mal Kaffee über dem halben Schreibtisch samt Tastatur verkippt habe... 4/5


----------



## Dling (15. Oktober 2010)

Dass manche leute Kanye West immernoch hassen, weil er Taylor Swift bei den VMA´s unterbrochen hat. Crybaby Taylor Kanye RULZ 55/4232323


----------



## Haggelo (15. Oktober 2010)

Dling schrieb:


> Dass manche leute Kanye West immernoch hassen, weil er Taylor Swift bei den VMA´s unterbrochen hat. Crybaby Taylor Kanye RULZ 55/4232323



[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WIxG3EcdsGc[/youtube]


----------



## Dling (15. Oktober 2010)

Haggelo schrieb:


> [youtube]http://www.youtube.c...h?v=WIxG3EcdsGc[/youtube]



Man Kanye West is der Beste


----------



## Skatero (15. Oktober 2010)

Noch besser.




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=hxqYIbtwgEw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Edit: War ein bisschen OT. Sry


----------



## Mareike80 (16. Oktober 2010)

1: leute die angeblich Abitur machen aber von tuten und blasen keine Ahnung haben
2: Emos


----------



## Mareike80 (16. Oktober 2010)

sry doppelpost *heimlich verschwinde*


----------



## Olliruh (16. Oktober 2010)

leute die schreiben "hier könnte ihre werbung stehen" & wenn man den werbe platz erwerben will nicht antworten 10/5


----------



## seanbuddha (16. Oktober 2010)

100g Puderzucker 20min lang mit einem kleinen Sieb[Die Puderzuckerviecher vom Zuckerbäcker] für einen Pflaumenkuchen sieben und den Staub einatmen sodass wenn ich Niese süsses schmecke 5/5


----------



## Haggelo (17. Oktober 2010)

Dling schrieb:


> Dass manche leute Kanye West immernoch hassen, weil er Taylor Swift bei den VMA´s unterbrochen hat. Crybaby Taylor Kanye RULZ 55/4232323


http://www.youtube.c...104/Vwigan6YNOM

3:06


schon 1 woche Ferien um 3/5


----------



## DarkerO (17. Oktober 2010)

Für Deutsch über ein Gedicht, dass ich weder toll finde, noch als Kunst ansehe, noch verstehe eine Gedichtinerpretation schreiben schreiben zu müssen, was ich bisher (außer für die Schule) noch nie in meinem Leben gebraucht habe und wahrscheinlich auch nie brauchen werden Drölfmillionenoverninethousand/5


----------



## Nebelgänger (17. Oktober 2010)

Nach über zweieinhalb Jahren nochmal auf den Weblog der Exfreundin zu surfen, sich durch zweieinhalb Jahre Blog-History zu klicken und dann festzustellen, was man damals alles falsch gemacht hat und was für ein großer, unreifer Ar...Drecksa...Mistkerl man doch war: waytoomuchtotell/5

*sigh*


----------



## Reflox (17. Oktober 2010)

Morgen wieder Schule 5/5


----------



## Sh1k4ri (17. Oktober 2010)

Das meine blöde Gothic 2 CD nicht mehr funzt 4/5


----------



## Dominau (18. Oktober 2010)

das ich warscheinlich zu spät in die schule komm :/

5/5


----------



## Manowar (18. Oktober 2010)

Kreditkartenabbrechnung..wtf 5/5 O_o


----------



## Crucial² (18. Oktober 2010)

@Nebelgänger: Link zum Blog plz! 


Einige Buffed-Forum-Mitglieder die ständig versuchen Lustig zu sein 5/5


----------



## Deanne (18. Oktober 2010)

5/5: Semester geht heute richtig los und ich liege mit Bröckelhusten im Bett.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (18. Oktober 2010)

das ich f*cking Betablocker schlucken muss 123123123/10


----------



## Edou (18. Oktober 2010)

Dominau schrieb:


> das ich warscheinlich zu spät in die schule komm :/
> 
> 5/5



Du weißt das du Zuspät kommst, Schreibst aber noch auf Buffed? Gib es zu, das war Absicht!

Das mein Maiden Shirt noch nicht da ist. (Jetz kommt das Warten auf das andere Shirt. *G*) 3/5 Kommt die Woche iwann. =)


----------



## Dominau (18. Oktober 2010)

Ich kam zu spät weil meine Mutter unbedingt noch ins Bad musste
Da ich schon alles gepackt hatte, was gefuttert hab und die Zähne geputzt waren
konnte ich nichts anderes machen als warten :/


----------



## Crucial² (19. Oktober 2010)

Wieso brauchst du deine Mutter um in die Schule zu kommen?


----------



## Reflox (19. Oktober 2010)

Crucial² schrieb:


> Wieso brauchst du deine Mutter um in die Schule zu kommen?



Vielleicht fährt sie ihn?

Dass meine Hände immernoch nach Schweine Blut riechen 5/5


----------



## Haggelo (19. Oktober 2010)

Reflox schrieb:


> Dass meine Hände immernoch nach Schweine Blut riechen 5/5



What the ...


----------



## Manoroth (19. Oktober 2010)

Reflox schrieb:


> Vielleicht fährt sie ihn?
> 
> Dass meine Hände immernoch nach Schweine Blut riechen 5/5



1. nimm das nächste mal rinder blut das riecht wehniger extrem

2. versuchs mit zitronensaft damit wird man die meisten strengen gerüche los. einfach eine zitrone auspressen oder gleich mit ner halben zitrone über die hand fahren bis überall etwas saft drauf is


----------



## Thoor (19. Oktober 2010)

Heute in der Berufsschule im Sport auf die Fresse gelflogen -> Ellbogen aufgerissen... eisern weiter gemacht und 2 Meter weiter über den Kasten geflogen, dabei Knie angehauen und jetzt ists doppelt so gross wie das andere -.- 

NERF


----------



## dragon1 (19. Oktober 2010)

Franzoesisch... 100000000/5 
Ich hasse die schwule sprache einfach so... ich verstehe net mal Bahnhof und das nach 1,5 monaten, bin wohl der schlechteste in der Klasse obwohl das das einzige Fach ist fuer das ich GELERNT habe, und heute ne 5 kassiert ey es kotzt mich soooo an ich tick aus... meine erste 5 seit ich in die Schule gehe! Haette ich doch Russisch nehmen sollen... 3 Jahre chillen bis die Klasse auf mein Sprachniveau kommt...halbwegs


----------



## Dominau (19. Oktober 2010)

Crucial² schrieb:


> Wieso brauchst du deine Mutter um in die Schule zu kommen?



Ich brauch meine mutter nicht um in die schule zu kommen.
ich wollte ins bad, sie geht rein, ich muss warten bis ich rein kann.
das hat halt zu lange gedauert


----------



## Seph018 (19. Oktober 2010)

Ich leide mit dir Dragon1. Habe jetzt .. 5 Jahre? französisch und ich spreche immernoch wie vor ... ähh 5 Jahren... aber mach dir nichts draus, dafür kannst du halt was anderes gut ^^
btt: Morgen regnets 5/5 ... nichts mit Gartenparty ._.


----------



## Thoor (19. Oktober 2010)

Dominau schrieb:


> Ich brauch meine mutter nicht um in die schule zu kommen.
> ich wollte ins bad, sie geht rein, ich muss warten bis ich rein kann.
> das hat halt zu lange gedauert



Oh mais mon ami, ca ne marche pas.... francais c'est merd oui, mais après 5 ans on doit parler le francais.... si vous ne pense pas, parler 3 heures par jour avec des ami sur la suisse romande par des voitures...


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (19. Oktober 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> Oh mais mon ami, ca ne marche pas.... francais c'est merd oui, mais après 5 ans on doit parler le francais.... si vous ne pense pas, parler 3 heures par jour avec des ami sur la suisse romande par des voitures...



Gegen meine 5 Jahre Latein kommst du nicht an...ich werde mein gesamtes Lateinisches Sprachkenntnis gegen dich anwenden:


Thoor asinus est.


----------



## Deathstyle (19. Oktober 2010)

Thoor ist ein Esel? xD

Garnichts 0/5, hihi!


----------



## Thoor (19. Oktober 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Gegen meine 5 Jahre Latein kommst du nicht an...ich werde mein gesamtes Lateinisches Sprachkenntnis gegen dich anwenden:
> 
> 
> Thoor asinus est.



bête.

un autre comment n'est pas besoin.


----------



## Haggelo (19. Oktober 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> Oh mais mon ami, ca ne marche pas.... francais c'est merd oui, mais après 5 ans on doit parler le francais.... si vous ne pense pas, parler 3 heures par jour avec des ami sur la suisse romande par des voitures...



 &#46041;&#50689;&#49345; &#52292;&#45328;&#54620;&#44397;&#50612;/&#51312;&#49440;&#47568;&#50857;&#44060; ?


----------



## Thoor (19. Oktober 2010)

Haggelo schrieb:


> &#46041;&#50689;&#49345; &#52292;&#45328;&#54620;&#44397;&#50612;/&#51312;&#49440;&#47568;&#50857;&#44060; ?



-.- b2t pls


----------



## Manowar (19. Oktober 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> Oh mais mon ami, ca ne marche pas.... francais c'est merd oui, mais après 5 ans on doit parler le francais.... si vous ne pense pas, parler 3 heures par jour avec des ami sur la suisse romande par des voitures...




Willst du, das ich dich in Zukunft weiter leiden kann und dir bei möglichen Problemen helfe? 
Dann hör sofort auf  

Bäh..ekelhafte Sprache..musste sie selber aufm Gymnasium lernen. 

Das die Bandprobe gerade durch einen rauchenden Verstärker beendet wurde 5/5


----------



## tonygt (19. Oktober 2010)

das fable 3 erst nächste jahr für Pc erscheint 100/5


----------



## Tyro (20. Oktober 2010)

Das ich gerade extreme Langeweile schiebe! 4/5


----------



## Tilbie (20. Oktober 2010)

Das ich die ganze Player klasse für mein Spiel neu schreiben darf: 4/5
Programmieren is echt nicht einfach :/


----------



## Rayon (20. Oktober 2010)

das ich bei dem dreckssaftladen bundeswehr nicht instant ausgemustert wurde. kb auf zivi oder Bundeswehr.. lieber 6 monate eher Ausbildung. Saftladen wie ich die Leute da alle verabscheue und aus tiefstemn Herzen hasse 10000000/5


----------



## Manowar (20. Oktober 2010)

Wenn du eine Ausbildungsstelle hast, dann wirst du nicht eingezogen.
Nur wirst du dann nach der Ausbildung wohl nochmal zur Musterung müssen


----------



## Soladra (20. Oktober 2010)

Reflox schrieb:


> Dass meine Hände immernoch nach Schweine Blut riechen 5/5



Schweineherz in Bio seziert? hab ich schon hinter mir 


Das ich miorgen eine dumme Lateinarbeit schreibe, die ich eh verkacken werd: 5/5


----------



## Rayon (20. Oktober 2010)

Manowår schrieb:


> Wenn du eine Ausbildungsstelle hast, dann wirst du nicht eingezogen.
> Nur wirst du dann nach der Ausbildung wohl nochmal zur Musterung müssen



Jo, bin bis 2012 wegen Abi freigestellt - und dann direkt Ausbildung wenn alles nach Plan läuft. Heißt kriegn mich frühestens 2015 und wenn 2012 Musterung (hoffentlich) abgeschafft wird.. trotzdem regt michs auf wieso man den scheiss machen muss -_-


----------



## Manowar (20. Oktober 2010)

Damit du als junger Bub lernst, wie man Tshirts zusammenlegt und Ordnung hält 

Über den (Un)Sinn braucht man aber jetzt nicht hier schreiben, das Thema würde zu lang werden und hatten wir glaube ich auch mal.

Jedenfalls erstmal Abi machen, dann die Ausbildung und wenn du dann nen netten Chef bekommen solltest, kann der eine Unabdingbarkeitserklärung schreiben und irgendwann verliert der Bund vllt die Lust dich einzuziehen 

Die Kälte 5/5 keine Lust auf Winterreifen


----------



## Deanne (20. Oktober 2010)

500/5: Dass ich mich vor einigen Wochen brav für ein Seminar angemeldet habe, dass nun wieder total überfüllt ist. Nun könnte man ja einfach die vielen nicht-angemeldeten rausschmeissen, aber nein, man geht nach Alphabet vor und alle ab M dürfen gehen. Und dafür zahlt man auch noch Studiengebühren.


----------



## Rayon (20. Oktober 2010)

Gewitter und die Kälte mehrals10/5. 
Nacher Arbeiten droelf/5. :S


----------



## Haxxler (20. Oktober 2010)

Einige User die es nicht auf die Reihe kriegen Stickys zu lesen und andere dann als "Möchtegern-Forenpolizei" bezeichnen, weil sie zu Recht reported wurden. 5/5


----------



## Sh1k4ri (20. Oktober 2010)

Der Mittwochs-Server-Down-Thread OVERNINETHOUSAND/5


----------



## Druidox (20. Oktober 2010)

Wenn paar Mitglieder von einer der besten Gilden vom Server in nen Randomraid kommen und dann meinen "yoyoyo was gayt wir sind besser als ihr! BeSt GuiLd EvAR!!" 100/5

Katzen, die Viecher sind einfach so hässlich ... kommen nur wenn sie was wollen ... nicht so wie Hunde die sind viel treuer!. 5/5

Mundgeruch - abartig bis zum geht nicht mehr! 5/5

irgendwelche Flamerkiddies die auf ihrer Meinung beruhen auch wenn sie total falsch liegen 5/5


----------



## Manowar (21. Oktober 2010)

Das manche Leute nicht die Maschinen in ruhe lassen können die ich eingerichtet habe und dann natürlich nichts mehr läuft..
<-raging


----------



## Edou (21. Oktober 2010)

Druidox schrieb:


> irgendwelche Flamerkiddies die auf ihrer Meinung beruhen auch wenn sie total falsch liegen 5/5



Tut mir leid, aber eine Meinung kann nicht Falsch sein.



Das ich nächste Woche ne Buchpräsentation habe und ich Absolut kein Bock darauf habe. Und natürlich muss ich noch das Plakat machen und mir Überlegen in welcher Reihenfolge ich was sage.(Inhaltsangabe, Autor Vorstellen (zudem es kaum Infos gibt) und die Aufgaben vorstelle z.b) 5/5

Das ich so F*cking Halsschmerzen habe und Antibiotika Schlucken muss. 3/5


----------



## Crucial² (21. Oktober 2010)

Druidox schrieb:


> Wenn paar Mitglieder von einer der besten Gilden vom Server in nen Randomraid kommen und dann meinen "yoyoyo was gayt wir sind besser als ihr! BeSt GuiLd EvAR!!" 100/5



Wenn sie besser als der Rest sind dann dürfen sie auch auf dicke Hose machen!


----------



## BlizzLord (21. Oktober 2010)

Das die Fallout 3 Grafik die gleiche wie die von Fallout:NV ist. :/


----------



## Selor Kiith (21. Oktober 2010)

Franzosen... 2/5


----------



## Dominau (21. Oktober 2010)

Momentan die Schule.. 3/5


----------



## Ykon (21. Oktober 2010)

Selor schrieb:


> Franzosen... 2/5



3/5 !


----------



## M1ghtymage (21. Oktober 2010)

BlizzLord schrieb:


> Das die Fallout 3 Grafik die gleiche wie die von Fallout:NV ist. :/



Dass die Fallout NV Grafik die gleiche wie die von Fallout 3 ist


----------



## Crucial² (21. Oktober 2010)

*2 Punkte in Flensburg* 5/5

& sowas in der Probezeit!


----------



## DER Lachmann (21. Oktober 2010)

Ykon schrieb:


> 3/5 !



schwach!

4/5


----------



## M1ghtymage (21. Oktober 2010)

Crucial² schrieb:


> *2 Punkte in Flensburg* 5/5
> 
> & sowas in der Probezeit!



Respekt, was haste angestellt?


----------



## BlizzLord (21. Oktober 2010)

M1ghtymage schrieb:


> Dass die Fallout NV Grafik die gleiche wie die von Fallout 3 ist



Wie auch immer...


----------



## Reflox (21. Oktober 2010)

Meine Mutter. 5/5

"lern Mathe" "Mach die Vorhänge auf" "räum das weg" "Lass den Hund und die Katze raus". Dass man in 20 Sekunden soviele Befehle geben kann erstaunt mich.


----------



## Legendary (21. Oktober 2010)

Reflox schrieb:


> Meine Mutter. 5/5
> 
> "lern Mathe" "Mach die Vorhänge auf" "räum das weg" "Lass den Hund und die Katze raus". Dass man in 20 Sekunden soviele Befehle geben kann erstaunt mich.



Tja mit 16 ist das Leben noch hart.   


Mich regt es auf, dass ich meinen bald bestellten Laptop fast nicht mehr in der Ausführung bekomme, wie ich ihn gerne hätte. :<


----------



## Olliruh (21. Oktober 2010)

AÖ-Ravenation schrieb:


> Tja mit 16 ist das Leben noch hart.



er ist aber 42 

bvb kann nur durch elfmeter tore schießen 10/5


----------



## Reflox (21. Oktober 2010)

AÖ-Ravenation schrieb:


> Tja mit 16 ist das Leben noch hart.



Vorallem wenn man vor 1ner Minute nachhause kam und dann gleich mit X Aufträgen überflutet wird.


----------



## BlizzLord (22. Oktober 2010)

Wenn man in SC2 Erfolge nachholen möchte und dann einen unbemerkten Disc. hat.

20 Minuten "umsonst" gespielt. QQ


----------



## M1ghtymage (22. Oktober 2010)

Olliruh schrieb:


> er ist aber 42
> 
> bvb kann nur durch elfmeter tore schießen 10/5



Schalke ist ganz schön weit unten in der Tabelle und Dortmund auf Platz 1	0/5


----------



## Crucial² (22. Oktober 2010)

BlizzLord schrieb:


> Wenn man in SC2 Erfolge nachholen möchte und dann einen unbemerkten Disc. hat.



3/5


----------



## Haggelo (22. Oktober 2010)

Kann ne Datei nicht deinstallieren 4/5


----------



## BlizzLord (22. Oktober 2010)

Haggelo schrieb:


> Kann ne Datei nicht deinstallieren 4/5



Als Admin prob?
Oder vlt. schreibgeschützt?

Ansonsten im gesicherten Modus(hieß der dreck so?)


----------



## Haggelo (22. Oktober 2010)

BlizzLord schrieb:


> Als Admin prob?
> Oder vlt. schreibgeschützt?
> 
> Ansonsten im gesicherten Modus(hieß der dreck so?)



Öhm 

Ich geh auf Systemsteuerung> Programme > Deinstallation ... drücke auf die Datei aber es verschwindet einfach nicht 


edit: ok Pc Neu gestartet und es ist weg


----------



## ZAM (22. Oktober 2010)

Wenn neue Threads zum exakt gleichen Thema im gleichen Forum eröffnet werden, obwohl die anderen Threads zu dem Thema mit gleichem oder erkennbar ähnlichem Topic sogar noch in der Übersicht stehen.

5/5

Wenn neue Threads willkürlich im ersten Unterforum erstellt werden, das grad in Klickreichweite ist, obwohl es nicht zum Inhalt gehört.

5/5


----------



## Haggelo (22. Oktober 2010)

ZAM schrieb:


> Wenn neue Threads zum exakt gleichen Thema im gleichen Forum eröffnet werden, obwohl die anderen Threads zu dem Thema mit gleichem oder erkennbar ähnlichem Topic sogar noch in der Übersicht stehen.
> 
> 5/5
> 
> ...



 meinst du meinen thread :< ?


----------



## Silenzz (22. Oktober 2010)

Wenn die Freundin meines besten Freundes mich nervt 10000000/5


----------



## ZAM (22. Oktober 2010)

Haggelo schrieb:


> meinst du meinen thread :< ?



Es ist ne allgemeine Geschichte... *g*


----------



## Haggelo (22. Oktober 2010)

ZAM schrieb:


> Es ist ne allgemeine Geschichte... *g*



Lüge ! 




tp: Das ich jetzt schon 2 Tage auf eine wichtige E-mail warte


----------



## Reflox (22. Oktober 2010)

ZAM schrieb:


> Es ist ne allgemeine Geschichte... *g*



Wenn ihr das abschaffen wollt, müsstet ihr das Forum stilllegen.


----------



## Berserkerkitten (22. Oktober 2010)

Dass sich Leute im Internet grundsätzlich persönlich angesprochen fühlen, auch wenn man überhaupt keine Namen nennt. 1/5


----------



## Haggelo (22. Oktober 2010)

Berserkerkitten schrieb:


> Dass sich Leute im Internet grundsätzlich persönlich angesprochen fühlen, auch wenn man überhaupt keine Namen nennt. 1/5



Touché

und schonwieder ...


----------



## ZAM (22. Oktober 2010)

Berserkerkitten schrieb:


> Dass sich Leute im Internet grundsätzlich persönlich angesprochen fühlen, auch wenn man überhaupt keine Namen nennt. 1/5



... oder sich überhaupt auf den Beitrag bezieht... *g*


----------



## Thoor (22. Oktober 2010)

Silenzz schrieb:


> Wenn die Freundin meines besten Freundes mich nervt 10000000/5



Mach sie lang.

@Topic: das winterräder aufziehen so sacke teuer ist grmbl 3/5


----------



## Lethior (22. Oktober 2010)

Ferien schon wieder vorbei  5/5


----------



## Ykon (22. Oktober 2010)

Lethior schrieb:


> Ferien schon wieder vorbei  5/5


----------



## DER Lachmann (22. Oktober 2010)

Lethior schrieb:


> Ferien schon wieder vorbei  5/5


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (22. Oktober 2010)

@die drei über mir

Übernächste Woche hab ich Ferien



Mich regt eigentlich nur auf, dass ich noch einige Arbeiten schreiben muss...aber auch nicht sooo arg. 2/5


----------



## Reflox (22. Oktober 2010)

Lethior schrieb:


> Ferien schon lange vorbei  5/5



fix'd


----------



## Haggelo (22. Oktober 2010)

Lethior schrieb:


> Ferien schon wieder vorbei  5/5



10/5


----------



## Reflox (22. Oktober 2010)

BlizzLord schrieb:


> Wenn man in SC2 Erfolge nachholen möchte und dann einen unbemerkten Disc. hat.
> 
> 20 Minuten "umsonst" gespielt. QQ



Wenn man die ganze Kampagne durchgespielt hat, aber keine Erfolge und Portraits bekommt, wegen _*FALSCHEM*_ Cheatverdacht.


----------



## Mareike80 (22. Oktober 2010)

Buffed-User die meinen Forenpolizei spielen zu wollen 5/5 bähhh


----------



## Reflox (22. Oktober 2010)

Haxxler schrieb:


> Einige User die es nicht auf die Reihe kriegen Stickys zu lesen und andere dann als "Möchtegern-Forenpolizei" bezeichnen, weil sie zu Recht reported wurden. 5/5



@über mir

fail


----------



## Berserkius (22. Oktober 2010)

Der User über mir 5 / 5


völlig unnötig


----------



## Haggelo (22. Oktober 2010)

Tikif schrieb:


> Der User über mir 5 / 5
> 
> 
> völlig unnötig


----------



## White_Sky (22. Oktober 2010)

Lethior schrieb:


> Ferien schon wieder vorbei  Unendlich/5


----------



## Sh1k4ri (23. Oktober 2010)

Das die Pseudo-Fussballer aus München gestern noch ein Punkt geholt haben ... OVA9000!!!/5  

(YIHA Post Nr. 1.000  )


----------



## Tilbie (23. Oktober 2010)

Lethior schrieb:


> Ferien schon wieder vorbei  5/5


----------



## Dominau (23. Oktober 2010)

Das meine Ferien noch garnicht angefangen haben.. 
5/5


----------



## Poringina (24. Oktober 2010)

Unsere Hausverwaltung -.-

Seitdem es so regnet sind die Wände meines Schlafzimmers richtig schön feucht. Seit mehr als 2 Wochen jetzt...geil...

666/5


----------



## Dweencore (24. Oktober 2010)

Dass ich erst in einer Woche Ferien hab 3/5


----------



## M1ghtymage (24. Oktober 2010)

Lethior schrieb:


> Ferien schon wieder vorbei  5/5


----------



## Reflox (24. Oktober 2010)

Dass ich erst in 8,5 Wochen Ferien habe OVERNINETHOUSAND/5


----------



## Davatar (25. Oktober 2010)

Letztes Wochenende: 5/5


----------



## Selor Kiith (25. Oktober 2010)

Ferien vorbei -.- 5/5 ICH WILL AUSSCHLAFEN aber diese Mistkinder in der Schule sind so laut!

Gestern Nacht im halben Halbschlaf ausversehen den Geschlechtsumwandeltrank bei Fable 2 getrunken habe 5/5


----------



## Manowar (25. Oktober 2010)

Selor schrieb:


> Gestern Nacht im halben Halbschlaf ausversehen den Geschlechtsumwandeltrank bei Fable 2 getrunken habe 5/5




Dafür das du nur zu einem Viertel müde warst, wirklich unverzeichlich


----------



## Selor Kiith (25. Oktober 2010)

ARGH und das ist auch noch irreversibel 5/5


----------



## M1ghtymage (25. Oktober 2010)

Gleich wieder in die Schule zurück und Informatik schreiben 4/5


----------



## Reflox (25. Oktober 2010)

Matheprüfung gehabt die sich anfühlt wie ein Todesurteil. 5/5


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (25. Oktober 2010)

Reflox schrieb:


> Matheprüfung gehabt die sich anfühlt wie ein Todesurteil. 5/5



Hatte ich heute auch. Zunächst dachte ich auch es wäre scheiße gelaufen, aber das ein oder andere hab ich dann doch richtig.


----------



## Crucial² (26. Oktober 2010)

Schreibe morgen in der Berufsschule 2 Exen


----------



## Crucial² (26. Oktober 2010)

> Crucial², on 21 October 2010 - 16:10, said:
> 
> *2 Punkte in Flensburg* 5/5
> & sowas in der Probezeit!
> ...




Bin jemandem Rückwärts reingefahren weil ich ihn in seinem ultra Tiefergelgtem drecks Auto übersehen habe. (In nem BMW X5 sitzt man ungefähr doppelt so hoch) Und für so nen "normalen" kleinen Verkehrsunfall gibts 2 Punkte... gehts noch @ Polizei?!?!?


----------



## Manowar (26. Oktober 2010)

"Ultra tiefergelegt" macht höchstens 6cm aus 

Bei 2 Punkten wird ein Gefährdung dabeigewesen sein. 
KAnnst ja mal erläutern was passiert ist.

Wenn du dich absolut im Unrecht siehst, dann würde ich einen Anwalt einschalten. (Abgesehen davon, würde ich bei einem Unfall IMMER meinen Anwalt einschalten).
Vorallem weil du deinen Lappen wohl neu machen darfst, wegen deiner Probezeit


----------



## Reflox (26. Oktober 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Hatte ich heute auch. Zunächst dachte ich auch es wäre scheiße gelaufen, aber das ein oder andere hab ich dann doch richtig.



Es war ein Todesurteil.

Eine 3. Wer von euch denkt, naja geht noch so. Bei uns in der Schweiz ist es eben umgekehrt das Notensystem. 1 ist das Schlechteste, 6 das Beste.


----------



## Potpotom (27. Oktober 2010)

Crucial² schrieb:


> Bin jemandem Rückwärts reingefahren weil ich ihn in seinem ultra Tiefergelgtem drecks Auto übersehen habe. (In nem BMW X5 sitzt man ungefähr doppelt so hoch) Und für so nen "normalen" kleinen Verkehrsunfall gibts 2 Punkte... gehts noch @ Polizei?!?!?


Tut mir ja echt leid... aber wenn du dir nicht sicher bist das hinter dir kein Auto ist - warum fährst du dann? Wenn mir irgendso ein Typ mit seinem Klotz rückwärts ins Auto fährt würde ich wohl einen mächtigen Hals kriegen.

Aber alleine deswegen 2 Punkte?

btt: Der Herbst 5/5


----------



## Lily:) (27. Oktober 2010)

Die Hausarbeit/Marketing, die ich in extakt 6 Stunden abgeben muss.

5/5

...habe 0 Seiten.
Wird aber noch was


----------



## Gwynny (27. Oktober 2010)

Mich regen so richtig auf ...

... Leute, die immer nur anrufen wenn sie was brauchen 4/5

... Leute die ein Thread-Thema nicht lesen und statt dessen lieber auf Leute mit schwacher Rechtschreibung losgehen 10/5

... Der olle Bug in WoW, bei dem man Angst vor kleinen Zahnrädchen haben muss 5/5

... Zu wenig Zeit mit meinem Freund zusammen haben 10/5

... uvm. 5/5  


LG Gwynny


----------



## Haggelo (27. Oktober 2010)

Dass sich das Genre ''Gaming'' immer mehr zum dämlichen Rummgehopse entwickelt ( siehe psmove/kinect)

was von Medien und Casualgamern ( richtige casualcasualcasual-''gamern'') aauch noch befürwortet wird. 

5/5


----------



## Silenzz (27. Oktober 2010)

Kleiner Zeh gebrochen oder bös verstaucht, Arm bös geprellt, Schulter aufgeschürft und ich kann jetzt nur noch wie Gollum gehn -.-* 10000000000000000000/5


----------



## BlizzLord (27. Oktober 2010)

Silenzz schrieb:


> Kleiner Zeh gebrochen oder bös verstaucht, Arm bös geprellt, Schulter aufgeschürft und ich kann jetzt nur noch wie Gollum gehn -.-* 10000000000000000000/5



Den Ring zu verlieren 5/5 höhö


----------



## Sh1k4ri (28. Oktober 2010)

Star Wars TFU2 ausverkauft - 1234567890ß´1234567890ß´/5


----------



## Dominau (28. Oktober 2010)

BAAH FUU keine lust auf freitag.

5/5.


----------



## Reflox (29. Oktober 2010)

Dass ich den USB um die Informatikhausaufgaben raufzuladen gefunden habe. Jetzt aber mein Blatt nichtmehr finde auf dem ich alles aufschreiben musste. 5/5


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (29. Oktober 2010)

wäääh gleich Blagengruppe und heute hab ich echt keine Lust 3/5


----------



## Deanne (30. Oktober 2010)

5/5: Das Konzert, auf dem ich gestern war.

Sound war unterirdisch. Der Boden hat gebebt, aber man hat trotzdem nichts verstanden. Gitarren schlecht eingestellt, dauernd schrille Töne. 
Dazu viel zu viele Menschen, man konnte sich kaum bewegen, geschweige denn etwas sehen. Der Hammer waren aber wieder die "Jogginghose-weißes-Unterhemd" Spinner mit ihrem scheiss Violent Dancing. Meinetwegen können die das machen, aber dann bitte mit Rücksicht auf andere. Es kann nicht sein, dass man mit gestrecktem Bein in eine Gruppe Mädels springt oder Leuten absichtlich ins Gesicht tritt, so dass es Verletzte gibt.


----------



## Selor Kiith (30. Oktober 2010)

Das die Technik sich ganz offenbar gegen mich verschworen hat und ich hier förmlich durchdreh... 5/5

PC ist nun vollständig explodiert... Gute Nacht Leute und Guten Morgen Dr. Phil. 5/5

Fernsehempfang ist futsch... 5/5

Post die kommen soll, kommt einfach nicht 5/5

Irgendwer oder was in der Nähe arbeitet laut 5/5

Kopfschmerzen 5/5


Wenn das so weiter geht brauch ich ende nächster Woche echt nen Therapeuten...


----------



## White_Sky (30. Oktober 2010)

Ständige Überhitzung meines scheiß Laptops! 5/5


----------



## Sh1k4ri (30. Oktober 2010)

1. FC Köln ...... Unendlich/5


----------



## Reflox (30. Oktober 2010)

Langweilig 5/5


----------



## BlizzLord (30. Oktober 2010)

Seine PS3 verkauft zu haben 5/5 xP


----------



## White_Sky (30. Oktober 2010)

Ich hab' grad so vor 10 - 15 min mein Laptop angeschaltet und der überhitzt schon!  Obwohl ich den noch auf ein dickes Buch für eine bessere Lüftung drunter hingestellt hab! 

FFFFFFFFFUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU/5


----------



## BlizzLord (30. Oktober 2010)

White_Sky schrieb:


> Ich hab' grad so vor 10 - 15 min mein Laptop angeschaltet und der überhitzt schon!  Obwohl ich den noch auf ein dickes Buch für eine bessere Lüftung drunter hingestellt hab!
> 
> FFFFFFFFFUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU/5



Wasser drüber und dein Problem ist gelöst.

PASS ABER AUF DAS ES DESTILLIERTES WASSER IST.
Sonst könnten Folgeschäden auftreten. xP


----------



## Petersburg (30. Oktober 2010)

Pvp als Magier, egal welches level 666/5


----------



## Zroxx (31. Oktober 2010)

PC is kaputt und Spiele funktionieren am Erstaz-PC nur auf niedrigster Grafik (sogar WoW)  5/5


----------



## BlizzLord (31. Oktober 2010)

Zroxx schrieb:


> PC is kaputt und Spiele funktionieren am Erstaz-PC nur auf niedrigster Grafik (sogar WoW) 5/5



Gnahaha!


----------



## Olliruh (31. Oktober 2010)

krank an helloween 1mrd/5


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (1. November 2010)

Das ich gerade von der beschissensten Party aller Zeiten nach Hause gekommen bin 5/5


----------



## sirspoof (2. November 2010)

5/5 - Leute die nicht mehr Spielen aber trozdem in Foren flamen
5/5 - Latenzprobleme
5/5 - Warmes Bier ^^


----------



## sirspoof (2. November 2010)

5/5 - Leute die nicht mehr Spielen aber trozdem in Foren flamen
5/5 - Latenzprobleme
5/5 - Warmes Bier ^^


----------



## Reflox (2. November 2010)

Kreationisten 5/5
Justin Bieber 5/5
Die ganze Welt 3/5


----------



## Sh1k4ri (2. November 2010)

FIFA 11 11/5
Vanquisssscchhh 4/5


----------



## M1ghtymage (2. November 2010)

Reflox schrieb:


> Kreationisten 5/5
> Justin Bieber 5/5



Und Doppelposter. Nicht Leute, die aus Versehen 2 mal das gleiche posten sondern die, die in einer Minute 2 Posts hintereinander machen statt zu editieren *ein bisschen nach oben schiel*


----------



## Dracun (2. November 2010)

Der neue Personalausweis ... 5/5 wie kann für so en schrott nur knapp 30 euro verlangen

Edith: Nein i hab den noch net und wenn es nach mir gehen würde würde ich mir den dreck auch net nächstes jahr holen müssen


----------



## Sekundant (2. November 2010)

Senioren an der Supermarkt Kassa oder bei der Frischwurst Theke, die nur am meckern sind: 4/5

Wie soll man da bitteschön Respekt vor dem Alter zeigen, wenn sich die Senioren manchmal aufführen wie kleine Kinder? *grummel*


----------



## Sh1k4ri (2. November 2010)

Dass ich nach Hannover wegen nem f*cking Seminar muss ... 5/5


----------



## Death the Kid (3. November 2010)

Dass ich mir Cataclysm schon lange vorbestellt habe mit einem Prepaidkarten Gutschein
und dann ein Mitarbeiter meint ich bekomme allerhöchstens Cataclysm aber von irgendwelchen
Gutscheinen und Rabatten hat er nichts gehört. 4/5


----------



## Davatar (4. November 2010)

Dass die spannendsten Diskussionen hier ständig geschlossen werden  5/5


----------



## Chakalaker (4. November 2010)

5/5 Das ich nächste Woche 4 Arbeiten schreibe xO


----------



## Onenightman (4. November 2010)

Also mich regen leute auf die über 50Songs aufnehmen obwohl sie nicht nur gesagt kriegen das sie nicht singen können, sondern es auch noch wissen....


----------



## Reflox (4. November 2010)

Dass ich mir wegen einer dummen Mitschülerin nun den Kopf über einer verf*ckten Matheaufgabe zerbrechen muss. 5/5


----------



## dragon1 (4. November 2010)

Mein neuer spitzname 0/5 weil ich der person nicht böse sein kann xD
aber gottverdammt, es ist eine dämliche verniedlichungsvorm... _*Yari*_... wie klingt den das -.-


----------



## Skatero (4. November 2010)

dragon1 schrieb:


> wie klingt den das -.-



Blöd. :>


----------



## dragon1 (4. November 2010)

Skatero schrieb:


> Blöd. :>



eben... sag ich doch xD


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (4. November 2010)

dragon1 schrieb:


> Mein neuer spitzname 0/5 weil ich der person nicht böse sein kann xD
> aber gottverdammt, es ist eine dämliche verniedlichungsvorm... _*Yari*_... wie klingt den das -.-



So heisst der Hund von meinem Nachbarn


----------



## Deanne (4. November 2010)

100/5: Ich habe am Samstag einen wichtigen Termin. Nun habe ich Mitte der Woche eine Allergie bekommen und sah aus wie ein Streuselkuchen. Und kaum sind die Pocken verschwunden, ist eine Erkältung im Anmarsch.


----------



## bkeleanor (5. November 2010)

fliegender Kieselstein auf der autobahn = riesen sprung in der windschutzscheibe 5/5
den ganzen samstag verplant wegen familien angelegenheiten 4/5


----------



## Potpotom (5. November 2010)

Das wir nur noch acht, anstatt neun Planten in unserem Sonnensystem haben... ich bin völlig platt. Irgendwie hab ich da nix von mitbekommen, dabei lauf ich garnicht blind durchs Leben. *snief*

5/5


----------



## Jester (5. November 2010)

Dass dieses Wochenende komplett für Familie draufgeht. Kein Feiern, kein Zocken. Ich armer Tropf! ='(


----------



## M1ghtymage (5. November 2010)

Jester schrieb:


> Dass dieses Wochenende komplett für Familie draufgeht. Kein Feiern, kein Zocken. Ich armer Tropf! ='(



Oh du Armer, musst dich mit deiner eigenen Familie abgeben. Ich habe ja so Mitleid >_<.


Dass ich Freitags 11 Stunden habe 4/5


----------



## Jester (5. November 2010)

M1ghtymage schrieb:


> Oh du Armer, musst dich mit deiner eigenen Familie abgeben. Ich habe ja so Mitleid >_<.
> 
> 
> Dass ich Freitags 11 Stunden habe 4/5



Danke danke... *hust*
Aber ich würde halt eigentlich viel lieber was unternehmen.


----------



## Dominau (5. November 2010)

Kein Fahrrad mehr zu haben 5/5


----------



## BlizzLord (5. November 2010)

Dominau schrieb:


> Kein Fahrrad mehr zu haben 5/5



Ich hab eins ist aber totaler Schrott.
(danke an die Polizei die mir das fast nagelneue Fahrrad 5 Jahre lang nicht zurückgeben wollten)...
Und nein es war nicht geklaut.


----------



## Reflox (5. November 2010)

Dass einer in der Klasse so gestunken hat, als ob er sich ihm Kuhmist gewälzt hätte, und danach 3 Wochen nicht geduscht hätte, 5/5


----------



## Dweencore (7. November 2010)

Dass ich morgen wieder in die Schule muss 3/5


----------



## Davatar (8. November 2010)

Potpotom schrieb:


> Das wir nur noch acht, anstatt neun Planten in unserem Sonnensystem haben... ich bin völlig platt. Irgendwie hab ich da nix von mitbekommen, dabei lauf ich garnicht blind durchs Leben. *snief*
> 
> 5/5


Das hab ich auch neulich jemandem erklärt, der das noch nicht wusste. Hat recht Überzeugungsarbeit gebraucht ^^ Aber ich selbst werd mich da wohl auch nie dran gewöhnen können...

Zu wenig Schlaf: 5/5


----------



## BlizzLord (8. November 2010)

Öhh ist das nicht schon seit 2006~ so?

Pluto war das doch wenn mich nicht alles täuscht.


----------



## Davatar (8. November 2010)

BlizzLord schrieb:


> Öhh ist das nicht schon seit 2006~ so?
> 
> Pluto war das doch wenn mich nicht alles täuscht.


Joa, aber was Du in der Grundschule lernst, kannst Du nicht so einfach über den Haufen werfen. Das ist wie mit der Rechtschreibung, die lernt man auch einmal und behält die dann so bei, wie man sie mal gelernt hat  

Wenn Leute ständig versuchen, nen Fax auf die Hauptnummer zu schicken und mir die Ohren von dem Gepiepse dröhnen: 3/5 
XML-Schemata erstellen: 5/5


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (8. November 2010)

Dass ich mal vor 2 3 Jahren im Diktat Fluß so geschrieben habe und es falsch war.

Dumme neue Rechtschreibung. Wie soll man das wissen, wenn es sich jedes Jahr wieder alles ändert. 

2/5


----------



## Legendary (8. November 2010)

Das ich morgen wieder auf München in die Arbeit fahren "darf"...juhu wieder um viertel vor 5 in der Früh aufstehen!


----------



## Deanne (8. November 2010)

5/5: Die Oma einer Freundin ist gestorben und sie war deshalb heute nicht im Seminar. Und ein Kommilitone beschimpft sie jetzt bei Studivz, von wegen "Scheiß Pusssy-Mädchen-Probleme!".


----------



## Seph018 (9. November 2010)

Deanne schrieb:


> 5/5: Die Oma einer Freundin ist gestorben und sie war deshalb heute nicht im Seminar. Und ein Kommilitone beschimpft sie jetzt bei Studivz, von wegen "Scheiß Pusssy-Mädchen-Probleme!".



Hast du ihn mal aufgeklärt? oO Kann ja nicht sein sowas...
Puh ähm, mich regt einfach mal mein ehemals 2. bester Freund auf. So zurückgeblieben der Arme, schade drum. 3/5


----------



## Deanne (9. November 2010)

Seph018 schrieb:


> Hast du ihn mal aufgeklärt? oO Kann ja nicht sein sowas...



Ja, habe ich direkt getan bzw. er hat mitbekommen, dass wir darüber gesprochen haben. Er posaunt jetzt groß herum, sie habe geschwänzt, er wolle sich beschweren, fühle sich ungerecht behandelt. Spinner halt.


----------



## Wattefloeckchen (10. November 2010)

Mich regt diese Ellenbogen-Gesellschaft auf. Viele Deutsche sind voll schlecht gelaunt bzw. besserwisser/rechthaberisch  und versprühen ihre schlechte Laune in allen Himmelsrichtungen. Anstatt froh zu sein leben zu dürfen...

Zum Glück muss ich mein Leben nicht mit anderen teilen.  -.- 100/5


----------



## Landerson (10. November 2010)

Wattefloeckchen schrieb:


> Mich regt diese Ellenbogen-Gesellschaft auf. Viele Deutsche sind voll schlecht gelaunt bzw. besserwisser/rechthaberisch  und versprühen ihre schlechte Laune in allen Himmelsrichtungen. Anstatt froh zu sein leben zu dürfen...
> 
> Zum Glück muss ich mein Leben nicht mit anderen teilen.  -.- 100/5



/sign
Deutsche Meckerkultur 5/5


----------



## Deathstyle (10. November 2010)

Deanne schrieb:


> 5/5: Die Oma einer Freundin ist gestorben und sie war deshalb heute nicht im Seminar. Und ein Kommilitone beschimpft sie jetzt bei Studivz, von wegen "Scheiß Pusssy-Mädchen-Probleme!".



Rofl, wie lächerlich ist das denn bitte?


4/5: Frauen.. Meine Ex geht mir aufn Sack.


----------



## Seridan (10. November 2010)

Was mich aufregt ist diese neue Kabel-BW Werbung auf Buffed! Einfach nur nervig.

5/5!!


----------



## BlizzLord (10. November 2010)

Seridan schrieb:


> Was mich aufregt ist diese neue Kabel-BW Werbung auf Buffed! Einfach nur nervig.
> 
> 5/5!!



Ich find die Clearasil(oder wie sich das Zeug nennt) Werbung die man NICHT muten kann schlimmer.

Boxen aus oder bei jedem Video(als bsp. Warcraftmovies.com) das gequatsche antun.


----------



## tonygt (10. November 2010)

allgemein Werbung vor VIdeos im Internet, ich will mir das angeklickte Video ansehen und nicht vorher 2 Minunten Werbung angucken wenn das Vid net mal 30 sec dauert
Wenn ich werbung gucken will guck ich Fernsehn >.< 5/5


----------



## BlizzLord (10. November 2010)

tonygt schrieb:


> allgemein Werbung vor VIdeos im Internet, ich will mir das angeklickte Video ansehen und nicht vorher 2 Minunten Werbung angucken wenn das Vid net mal 30 sec dauert
> Wenn ich werbung gucken will guck ich Fernsehn >.< 5/5



Mittlerweile gibt es ja auch schon Werbung NACH dem Video.
Das fänd ich eine gute Lösung.


----------



## Soramac (10. November 2010)

Wattefloeckchen schrieb:


> Mich regt diese Ellenbogen-Gesellschaft auf. Viele Deutsche sind voll schlecht gelaunt bzw. besserwisser/rechthaberisch  und versprühen ihre schlechte Laune in allen Himmelsrichtungen. Anstatt froh zu sein leben zu dürfen...
> 
> Zum Glück muss ich mein Leben nicht mit anderen teilen.  -.- 100/5



Da gibts ein Lied von Megaherz da singt der am Anfang, Deutsche Gesichter mit schlechter Launer singt der irgendwie. Weiss es nicth mehr genau, aber das ist einer der Gruende auch, warum Ich nicht mehr in Deutschland lebe.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (10. November 2010)

das Wetter 5/5 -.- *


----------



## Crucial² (11. November 2010)

Fussball! Will endlich Winterpause haben, damit ich in Ruhe Zocken kann, und das im Warmen!


----------



## Selor Kiith (11. November 2010)

Technik 5/5


----------



## Ellesmere (11. November 2010)

Sturm 4/5


----------



## Sh1k4ri (11. November 2010)

Ellesmere schrieb:


> Sturm 4/5



Sturm 5/5 -.-


----------



## Rayon (11. November 2010)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Sturm 5/5 -.-



this


----------



## patpatrick (12. November 2010)

55555555/5 das Wetter momentan.. okay.. gegen Winter hab ich ja nix.. aber Regen und so geht gar nicht :/ 
und Wind auch nicht!! macht mich komplett fertig.. Schnee geht ja noch weil da zumindestens öfters mal die Sonne scheint..
aber Herbst und Wind und Regen und sooo geht mal gar nicht bei mir.. macht mich sogar richtig wütend manchmal  

SOMMER SOMMER SOMMER!!!!!

LG 

P.


----------



## Konov (13. November 2010)

Das Wetter der letzten Tage 3/5
Festzustellen, dass irgendwelche Spieleserver permanent down gehen 3/5
Weiter ein Teil der Bildungsmisere sein zu müssen 5/5
Billard-Kugeln die nach 3 Bier nicht mehr ins Loch gehen 2/5


----------



## dragon1 (13. November 2010)

Plötzliches Nasenbluten, das ungefähr so aussieht wie in Soul Eater... 4/5
Ich steh vor dem spiegel, schau verschlafen rein (um 3 uhr nachmittag) und auf einmal schiesst da so ein Roter Blutstrahl -.-


----------



## BlizzLord (13. November 2010)

dragon1 schrieb:


> Plötzliches Nasenbluten, das ungefähr so aussieht wie in Soul Eater... 4/5
> Ich steh vor dem spiegel, schau verschlafen rein (um 3 uhr nachmittag) und auf einmal schiesst da so ein Roter Blutstrahl -.-



Schau lieber mal nach nicht das da irgendwo ein kleiner Held rumspringt und dich auseinanderpflückt.


----------



## Tabuno (13. November 2010)

Was mich am meisten aufregt? Das: http://forum.buffed.de/redirect.php?url=http://img408.imageshack.us/i/noobkp.jpg/
Einfach auf den Smiley klicken. :l


----------



## tonygt (13. November 2010)

Tabuno schrieb:


> Was mich am meisten aufregt? Das: http://forum.buffed.de/redirect.php?url=http://img408.imageshack.us/i/noobkp.jpg/
> Einfach auf den Smiley klicken. :l



Versteh ich net


----------



## dragon1 (14. November 2010)

Tabuno schrieb:


> Was mich am meisten aufregt? Das: http://forum.buffed.de/redirect.php?url=http://img408.imageshack.us/i/noobkp.jpg/
> Einfach auf den Smiley klicken. :l



ACH DU VERDAMMTE SCHEISSE Oo

Warum nur, waruuuuuum *brabbelnd in ne ecke verkriech*


----------



## Sh1k4ri (14. November 2010)

Emo-Gören aufm Konzert, die erst rummucken und am Ende doch heulen  ... Unendlich/5


----------



## Skatero (14. November 2010)

Tabuno schrieb:


> Was mich am meisten aufregt? Das: http://forum.buffed.de/redirect.php?url=http://img408.imageshack.us/i/noobkp.jpg/
> Einfach auf den Smiley klicken. :l



Wie ist es möglich mit Heimerdinger keinen einzigen Vasall getötet zu haben?


----------



## dragon1 (14. November 2010)

Skatero schrieb:


> Wie ist es möglich mit Heimerdinger keinen einzigen Vasall getötet zu haben?



wie kann man das schaffen während man Mardreds schnitter hat Oo


----------



## alexx0 (14. November 2010)

Sturm -_-


----------



## Silenzz (15. November 2010)

1000000000000/5 das ich jetzt wieder zur Schule muss und dass ich Musik hab -.-*


----------



## Euphemia (15. November 2010)

5/5 morgens von Leuten angerempelt zu werden die denken der Zug fährt ihnen vor der Nase weg wenn sie nicht die ersten beim einsteigen sind..


----------



## Sekundant (15. November 2010)

Morgens aufstehen und gleich in Katzenkotze treten. 

Unmöglich, dieses Gefühl auf einer Punkteskala zu fixieren.


----------



## M1ghtymage (15. November 2010)

Mir hat von ein paar Wochen mein Hund ins Bett gekotzt und als ich nachts um 4 ins Wohnzimmer bin um da auf der Couch weiterzuschlafen lag ein Haufen Kacke mitten auf dem Boden. Da war ich auch erstmal fertig und hätte ihm am liebsten in seinen Korb geschissen.


----------



## Euphemia (17. November 2010)

M1ghtymage schrieb:


> Mir hat von ein paar Wochen mein Hund ins Bett gekotzt und als ich nachts um 4 ins Wohnzimmer bin um da auf der Couch weiterzuschlafen lag ein Haufen Kacke mitten auf dem Boden. Da war ich auch erstmal fertig und hätte ihm am liebsten in seinen Korb geschissen.



Oha, das mal eine nächtliche Begrüssung vom anscheinend besten Freund des Menschen o.O;

3/5 wenn ich langweile auf der Arbeit habe..


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (17. November 2010)

Wenn die Lehrer wochenlang einen auf ruhig schieben und dann mit einem Schlag die totale Panik anzetteln und mich mit Arbeit überhäufen 4/5 weil ich am Wochende trotzdem weggeh


----------



## Humpelpumpel (17. November 2010)

Der Typ aus dem "6 gegen 1 (heftig!)" Thread. 5/5


----------



## M1ghtymage (17. November 2010)

Humpelpumpel schrieb:


> Der Typ aus dem "6 gegen 1 (heftig!)" Thread. 5/5



Ach komm, jetzt übertreibs nicht. Ich habe das Video zwar nicht gesehen, kann mir aber den Inhalt denken. Ich finde die Bezeichnung, die der User gebraucht hat (kA wie der Typ hieß) durchaus manchmal angebracht, habe das Video aber wie gesagt nicht gesehen.


----------



## Razyl (17. November 2010)

M1ghtymage schrieb:


> Ach komm, jetzt übertreibs nicht. Ich habe das Video zwar nicht gesehen, kann mir aber den Inhalt denken. Ich finde die Bezeichnung, die der User gebraucht hat (kA wie der Typ hieß) durchaus manchmal angebracht, habe das Video aber wie gesagt nicht gesehen.



Die Bezeichnung ist zu keinem Zeitpunkt angebracht.


----------



## Kizna (17. November 2010)

Die Bezeichnungen sind nicht angebracht das stimmt. Allerdings kann ich den Ärger nachvollziehen. Menschen die in der Lage sind anderen Menschen gewissenlos auf dem Kopf rumzuspringen und dabei völkerfeindliche Parolen grölen, gehören nicht in die Freiheit. In bin kein Freund der Todesstrafe. Selbst wenn nur einer unter 1000 Beschuldigten fälschlicherweise zum Tode verurteilt wurde, ist das bereits zu viel. Aber für den wissentlichen Mord an jemanden muss der Täter zumindestens sein Leben lang büßen und ich rede jetzt nicht von der Deutschen "Lebenslang light"-Version. 

Ps: Was mich aufregt:

Der Versuch Dinge zu vertuschen um den "guten" Ruf zu wahren

5/5


----------



## Alcest (17. November 2010)

5/5 das cata noch nicht draussen ist!

4/5 das meine Freundin heut nicht da ist, obwohl ich großen druck habe!

3/5 das meine Bude müfft und ich nicht weiß woher der Gestank kommt!!!!


----------



## Grüne Brille (17. November 2010)

Alcest schrieb:


> [...]
> 4/5 das meine Freundin heut nicht da ist, obwohl ich großen druck habe!
> 
> 3/5 das meine Bude müfft und ich nicht weiß woher der Gestank kommt!!!!


Vll haste Druck ja nachts unterbewusst abgelassen und weil der so groß war ists iwohin, wo dus nicht mehr weisst. Erklärt dann je nach Dauer auch den Gestank.


----------



## M1ghtymage (17. November 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Die Bezeichnung ist zu keinem Zeitpunkt angebracht.



Deine Meinung, nicht meine! Andere Ansichten zu respektieren lernt man bereits in der Schule. Einen Admin rufen weil einem die Meinung nicht passt ist sehr intolerant.

4/5 Die Zeit vergeht zu schnell oO


----------



## Grüne Brille (17. November 2010)

M1ghtymage schrieb:


> Deine Meinung, nicht meine! Andere Ansichten zu respektieren lernt man bereits in der Schule. Einen Admin rufen weil einem die Meinung nicht passt ist sehr intolerant.
> [...]


Die Bezeichnung "Untermensch" ist nun mal gegen die Netiquette.
Ob man seine Meinung nun teilt oder nicht, es kommt auch darauf an, wie man sie rüber bringt. Und es sind Mods keine Admins, soviel erstmal dazu.
Oder um es nochmal zu verdeutlichen: Über solch eine Meinung zu einem heiklen Thema kann man noch diskutieren, aber sie sollte nicht in so einer Art und Weise geschrieben sein.


----------



## Erz1 (17. November 2010)

Ich schreib morgen Musikklausur 5/5
ich schreib nächste Woche Mittwoch Bioklausur wo ich noch gar nichts kann 99/5
Ich seh meine Freundin nicht am Wochenende 999/5 -.-"


----------



## Razyl (17. November 2010)

M1ghtymage schrieb:


> Deine Meinung, nicht meine! Andere Ansichten zu respektieren lernt man bereits in der Schule. Einen Admin rufen weil einem die Meinung nicht passt ist sehr intolerant.



Die Bezeichnung Untermensch geht schon in Richtung der Beleidigung und ist daher auf buffed.de nicht gerne gesehen und gesellschaftlich ebenfalls absolut unangebracht. Ich respektiere die Meinungen anderer, solange sie nicht in das Beleidigende kehrt. Das ist hier der Fall.


----------



## M1ghtymage (17. November 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Die Bezeichnung Untermensch geht schon in Richtung der Beleidigung und ist daher auf buffed.de nicht gerne gesehen und gesellschaftlich ebenfalls absolut unangebracht. Ich respektiere die Meinungen anderer, solange sie nicht in das Beleidigende kehrt. Das ist hier der Fall.



Ich habe dieses Wort nicht gebraucht.

Und um diesen Satz noch einmal näher unter die Lupe zu nehmen:



> Die Bezeichnung Untermensch geht schon in Richtung der Beleidigung



oh mein Gott, Beleidigung!? Verdammt, das tut mir Leid. Leute umzubringen ist ja nicht annähernd so schlimm wie Mörder zu beleidigen.


----------



## Razyl (17. November 2010)

M1ghtymage schrieb:


> Ich habe dieses Wort nicht gebraucht.






M1ghtymage schrieb:


> Ich finde die Bezeichnung, die der User gebraucht hat (kA wie der Typ hieß) durchaus manchmal angebracht



Du würdest sie aber verwenden. 



> oh mein Gott, Beleidigung!? Verdammt, das tut mir Leid. Leute umzubringen ist ja nicht annähernd so schlimm wie Mörder zu beleidigen.



Aber du darfst dich toll fühlen, wenn du andere Menschen, und ja, Mörder sind weiterhin Menschen, beleidigst? Auch wenn sie einen Mord begangen haben: Sollten sie jemals gefasst werden, dann entscheidet ein Gericht über die Strafe. Da muss man niemanden beleidigen oder drohen etc. Sie sind weiterhin Menschen und die gruppiert man nicht in "Untermenschen".


----------



## M1ghtymage (18. November 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Aber du darfst dich toll fühlen, wenn du andere Menschen, und ja, Mörder sind weiterhin Menschen, beleidigst? Auch wenn sie einen Mord begangen haben: Sollten sie jemals gefasst werden, dann entscheidet ein Gericht über die Strafe. Da muss man niemanden beleidigen oder drohen etc. Sie sind weiterhin Menschen und die gruppiert man nicht in "Untermenschen".



Drohen? Wem habe ich bitte gedroht?

Aber worauf du eigentlich hinauswolltest: Ja, ich würde bestimmte Menschen so bezeichnen und kann das auch mit meiner Auffassung von Ethik vertreten. Wenn du das nicht kannst, ist das deine Sache. Man sollte aber nicht anderen Leuten seine Meinung aufzwingen und ich finde das macht man, wenn man versucht diese zu verbieten.


----------



## Deanne (18. November 2010)

Ich finde den Begriff "Untermensch" auch nicht so schön, weil er bei mir einen unangenehmen Nachgeschmack auslöst. Man sollte Menschen nicht in Kategorien einteilen, egal, was sie tun. Wenn jemand andere verletzt, tötet oder Kindern Schaden zufügt, dann fallen mir sicherlich einige Bezeichnungen ein, aber Untermensch ist einfach nicht passend. Jeder Mensch ist gleich viel wert. Wenn man ihn aufgrund seiner Taten als "Arschloch" bezeichnen möchte, ist das etwas anderes.

Edit: Wir sollten das Thema jetzt auch mal ruhen lassen. Sich wegen eines Wortes wieder an die Gurgel gehen zu müssen, das ist echt nicht nötig.


----------



## Dabow (18. November 2010)

die Wartezeit bis das iPhone da ist


----------



## BlizzLord (18. November 2010)

Die Preise von I *schrott* Produkten.

5/5


----------



## sympathisant (21. November 2010)

Zündschlüssel im Tankschloss des Motorrades abgebrochen.

9/10

Fahren geht noch. Nur Tanken wird ein Problem. Auf zur Werkstatt. :-(


----------



## Grushdak (21. November 2010)

Wut und unglaubliche Trauer 10/10

über/zu was? 

Siehe meine Sig. ..........


----------



## BlizzLord (21. November 2010)

Grushdak schrieb:


> Wut und unwahrscheinliche Trauer 10/10
> 
> über/zu was?
> 
> Siehe meine Sig. ..........



Ich finde denn Satz 





> Ich frage mich, wie kann man jemandem so etwas nur antun - ganz besonders "Kindern"?!


Immer ziemlich bescheuert/unsinnig.

Ob man nun einen alten Mann/Frau einen 20 Jährigen oder 10 Jährige tötet.
Ist doch alles dasselbe übel.

Aber ist nur meine Meinung.
(Ich schreibe diesen Satz hier extra damit dieser Thread es nicht wieder in einen "Feuersturm" ausbricht.)

Zu dem Rest ein dickes JA.


----------



## Grushdak (21. November 2010)

BlizzLord schrieb:


> Ich finde denn Satz
> Immer ziemlich bescheuert/unsinnig.


Hast ja Recht, habe ich mich sehr ungünstig ausgedrückt. 
Hab's korrigiert.


----------



## stormice (22. November 2010)

Netlog oder MySpace Spacken, welche für ein 'g', ein 'q' benutzen, die nach jedem Vokal ein 'h' anhängen oder 'e' mit 'a' vertauschen. Ausserdem bearbeiten sie ihre Bilder dann so fest, dass sie pinke Augen haben (wtf) oder Bling Bling haben oder was auch immer. Zu guter Letzt hängen sie dann an jedes Bild noch einen Spruch wie: ,, I'm a superstar".
100/5


----------



## BlizzLord (22. November 2010)

stormice schrieb:


> Netlog oder MySpace Spacken, welche für ein 'g', ein 'q' benutzen, die nach jedem Vokal ein 'h' anhängen oder 'e' mit 'a' vertauschen. Ausserdem bearbeiten sie ihre Bilder dann so fest, dass sie pinke Augen haben (wtf) oder Bling Bling haben oder was auch immer. Zu guter Letzt hängen sie dann an jedes Bild noch einen Spruch wie: ,, I'm a superstar".
> 100/5



Total nerviq odar? 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


lql, ich bin ein Supastar!



Was lanqewaileh sq aus ainem macht.


----------



## Luminesce (22. November 2010)

stormice schrieb:


> Netlog oder MySpace Spacken, welche für ein 'g', ein 'q' benutzen, die nach jedem Vokal ein 'h' anhängen oder 'e' mit 'a' vertauschen. Ausserdem bearbeiten sie ihre Bilder dann so fest, dass sie pinke Augen haben (wtf) oder Bling Bling haben oder was auch immer. Zu guter Letzt hängen sie dann an jedes Bild noch einen Spruch wie: ,, I'm a superstar".
> 100/5



EhiJjj dAt ijs qaihl, mAiiyn stHaiijL!! kussiijj

ich weiss was du meinst, mach dir n spass draus und sammle die besten pics und stell die auf fb oder so online xD.


----------



## Konov (22. November 2010)

Was mich heute mal wieder so *RICHTIG *aufregt ist der DHL-Postbote der seinen womöglich *FETTEN *Arsch hier nicht herbewegt während ich seit 8 Uhr hier sitze und Kaffee trinke und das Haus nicht verlassen kann, weil ich nicht weiß wann er klingelt. Ist doch total ätzend.


----------



## Deanne (22. November 2010)

Konov schrieb:


> Was mich heute mal wieder so *RICHTIG *aufregt ist der DHL-Postbote der seinen womöglich *FETTEN *Arsch hier nicht herbewegt während ich seit 8 Uhr hier sitze und Kaffee trinke und das Haus nicht verlassen kann, weil ich nicht weiß wann er klingelt. Ist doch total ätzend.



Kenn ich. Meist klingeln die Typen nicht mal mehr, sondern schmeissen gleich eine Karte ein. Und man sitzt zuhause und wartet.


----------



## Surfboy1995 (22. November 2010)

4/5 Wenn Leute im Ah handschuhe mit 1 Bew reinstellen für 17 G und sich noch fragen why das niemand kauft.
5/5 Wenn ich meine Gnomin mal zock und im Pvp ein fetter Orc oder Taure mich ma umnockt und dann sich auf meine Leiche stellt und X X X drückt..
5+/5 Wenn Leute in Inis auf alles Bedarf machen, was sie nicht einmal brauchen. Da könnt ich grad denen in die fresse hauen und hinten rein treten


----------



## Geschnapsnerv (22. November 2010)

regenbögen. ich hasse regenbögen. 4/5


----------



## Konov (23. November 2010)

Deanne schrieb:


> Kenn ich. Meist klingeln die Typen nicht mal mehr, sondern schmeissen gleich eine Karte ein. Und man sitzt zuhause und wartet.



Tja ob du es glaubst oder nicht, gestern ist niemand gekommen.
Nun geh ich auf die DHL Zustellungsseite, gebe meine Paketnummer ein und was steht drin? Gestern war der 2. Zustellungsversuch. Einen 1. Zustellungsversuch hat es aber laut DHL nie gegeben. 

Nun sitze ich heute wieder seit 8 Uhr hier und warte ob jemand kommt. Das ist doch ein richtiger scheiß Verein...

5/5 Aufregpunkte für die DHL Zustellung an meine seit 4 Wochen neue Adresse


----------



## Nuxxy (23. November 2010)

5/5 Möchtegernrapper die denken sie können was
5/5 Die leute die ganz normal sind und sobald sie nen Kumpel dabei haben Aufmucken
5/5 Leute die mich in Wow anschreiben : Bitte zeig mir wie man Mage spielt :O


----------



## Dracun (23. November 2010)

Konov schrieb:


> Tja ob du es glaubst oder nicht, gestern ist niemand gekommen.
> Nun geh ich auf die DHL Zustellungsseite, gebe meine Paketnummer ein und was steht drin? Gestern war der 2. Zustellungsversuch. Einen 1. Zustellungsversuch hat es aber laut DHL nie gegeben.
> 
> Nun sitze ich heute wieder seit 8 Uhr hier und warte ob jemand kommt. Das ist doch ein richtiger scheiß Verein...
> ...



siehe hier Konov http://my.buffed.de/user/209734/blog/view/1974631827 
10/5
was der Verein da teilweise abzieht is echt nimmer feierlich .... gestern mein Paket abgeholt, weil die Karte mir per Post zugeschickt wurde( warum, ganz klar weil der Fahrer ja erst garnet bei uns wahr)

I boykottiere ab sofort auch die DHL.Bestellen tue ich nur noch da wo ich mir den Versand aus suchen kann (Hermes, UPS, GLX oder wat es sonst noch gibt)


----------



## BlizzLord (23. November 2010)

Dracun schrieb:


> siehe hier Konov http://my.buffed.de/...view/1974631827
> 10/5
> was der Verein da teilweise abzieht is echt nimmer feierlich .... gestern mein Paket abgeholt, weil die Karte mir per Post zugeschickt wurde( warum, ganz klar weil der Fahrer ja erst garnet bei uns wahr)
> 
> I boykottiere ab sofort auch die DHL.Bestellen tue ich nur noch da wo ich mir den Versand aus suchen kann (Hermes, UPS, GLX oder wat es sonst noch gibt)



Bei uns hatten sie schon die Frechheit zu klingeln nachzufragen ob einer da ist.
Ich habe aufgemacht und gewartet...

Dieses A*schloch war zu faul 4 Treppen zu laufen hat nen Zettel reingeschmissen und hat sich verpisst...


----------



## Dominau (23. November 2010)

Geschnapsnerv schrieb:


> regenbögen. ich hasse regenbögen. 4/5



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OQSNhk5ICTI&feature=&p=FB5AAA911FADF219&index=0&playnext=1

der kerl hier liebt sie


----------



## Dropz (23. November 2010)

Nordkorea


----------



## Erz1 (23. November 2010)

Bioklausur morgen, die ich so oder so nicht besser als mit 5 Punkten abschneiden werde 100/5
Ich liege seit Sonntag noch zusätzlich krank im Bett 3/5


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (23. November 2010)

Erz1 schrieb:


> Bioklausur morgen, die ich so oder so nicht besser als mit 5 Punkten abschneiden werde 100/5


Ich schreibe am Donnerstag auch Bio. Zellorganellen mag ich nicht. :S 5/5


----------



## Dominau (23. November 2010)

Freitag Englisch Prüfung 2/5

Englisch ist easy, hab trotzdem keine lust drauf.


----------



## Erz1 (23. November 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Ich schreibe am Donnerstag auch Bio. Zellorganellen mag ich nicht. :S 5/5



Ich geh morgen aber nicht hin, ich bin einfach nicht fit und muss daher auch morgen super zum Arzt - das ist ja bald schlimmer -.-" Wieder stundenlang warten 5/5

Wir schreiben über Mitochondrieren, Chloroplasten, Dyctiosomen etc. Und der Unterschied zwischen der tierischen und der pflanzlichen Zelle.


----------



## Aeonflu-X (23. November 2010)

Stinkende Menschen im Bus   

Wir sind in einem Land wo man sich doch anständig pflegen kann, oder?   

Es liegt bestimmt nicht an dem "mangelnden" Geld.


Lächerlich.


1337/5


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (23. November 2010)

Erz1 schrieb:


> Ich geh morgen aber nicht hin, ich bin einfach nicht fit und muss daher auch morgen super zum Arzt - das ist ja bald schlimmer -.-" Wieder stundenlang warten 5/5
> 
> Wir schreiben über Mitochondrieren, Chloroplasten, Dyctiosomen etc. Und der Unterschied zwischen der tierischen und der pflanzlichen Zelle.



Nunja, ich muss mir die ganzen Zellorganellen und deren Funktionen reinpfeifen. Tierische und pflanzliche Zelle sind die Unterschiede eigentlich nicht schwer. Eigentlich ist das meiste ziemlich gut zu verstehen, aber es braucht mir zuviel Zeit den Scheiß zu lernen. :/


----------



## Grushdak (23. November 2010)

Aeonflu-X schrieb:


> Stinkende Menschen im Bus
> Wir sind in einem Land wo man sich doch anständig pflegen kann, oder?


Evtl. riechen die ja auch normal.
Nur Du bekommst es gar nicht mehr mit, weil Du in Parfüm gebadet hast. 

greetz


----------



## Aeonflu-X (23. November 2010)

Es gibt den "normalen" individuellen Geruch eines Menschen der bei jedem anders ankommt.

Und es gibt diese Menschen die das Wort Dusche nicht kennen und von gewaschenen Anziehsachen noch nie was in ihrem Leben gehört haben, genau diese Sorte meine ich.

Aber schlimm ist dass diese "Art" sogar das nötige Kleingeld hat und alles was es zur Hygiene braucht auch Zuhause hat, aber schlicht und einfach aus irgendwelchen paradoxen Gründen es nicht tut.

Ich versteh das nicht.


----------



## Reflox (23. November 2010)

Aeonflu-X schrieb:


> Es gibt den "normalen" individuellen Geruch eines Menschen der bei jedem anders ankommt.
> 
> Und es gibt diese Menschen die das Wort Dusche nicht kennen und von gewaschenen Anziehsachen noch nie was in ihrem Leben gehört haben.
> 
> Und genau diese Sorte meine ich.




Wollte ich auch schreiben.


----------



## Euphemia (23. November 2010)

Aeonflu-X schrieb:


> Es gibt den "normalen" individuellen Geruch eines Menschen der bei jedem anders ankommt.
> 
> Und es gibt diese Menschen die das Wort Dusche nicht kennen und von gewaschenen Anziehsachen noch nie was in ihrem Leben gehört haben.
> 
> Und genau diese Sorte meine ich.



Rieche ich jeden Tag in der Praxis in der ich arbeite.. Besonders schlimm sind die Füsse.

4/5 Leute die einem anglotzen und wenn man zurück glotz möglichst schnell woanders hin schauen.


----------



## Deanne (23. November 2010)

Aeonflu-X schrieb:


> Es gibt den "normalen" individuellen Geruch eines Menschen der bei jedem anders ankommt.



Ich habe die Erfahrung gemacht, dass viele Menschen eher den natürlichen Duft einer anderen Person bevorzugen und auf Parfüm gar nicht reagieren. Ich benutze trotzdem gerne einen dezenten, fruchtigen Duft, wenn ich Abends weg gehe. Man gönnt sich ja sonst nichts.


----------



## Konov (24. November 2010)

Prellung an der Hand von vor 3 Wochen tut immer noch weh. 4/5

Tonnenweise Klausuren in den nächsten 2 Wochen. 5/5

Muss noch Weihnachtsgeschenke kaufen 5/5

Weihnachten überall 5/5

Tannenbäume und Weihnachtsmarkt, alles das gleich 5/5


----------



## Littletall (24. November 2010)

Mein Freund ist der Meinung, er hat seine Prüfung verhauen 3/5 (ich hoffe, er hat bloß ein ungutes Gefühl)

Ich musste heute 80 stinklangweilige Rechnungen schreiben, die eigentlich meine Kollegin hätte machen sollen 5/5

Ich hab muss noch die Spülmaschine ausräumen, Wäsche machen und eine Batterie wechseln, bevor ich für den Abend frei habe 3/5

Es ist Weihnachten und in allen Werbungen wird bald wieder "Last Christmas" hören zu sein 5/5 Ich hasse diesen Song! Argh!

Mir ist noch was eingefallen:

Wegen der Kälte platzen meine Hände auf und ich habe lauter kleine blutende Risswunden. Auch meine Wundheilsalbe hilft da nur begrenzt.
Im Ernst: Das war mal so schlimm, dass ich volle Kanne geblutet habe und mich verbinden musste. 3/5

Ich könnte wahrscheinlich ewig so weitermachen, aber ich geh lieber zurück an die Arbeit. Argh! 5/5


----------



## Silenzz (24. November 2010)

Die morgige Informatik-Klausur -.-* 10/5


----------



## mastergamer (24. November 2010)

Mein Leben. 1/5


----------



## Ellesmere (25. November 2010)

Schnee 4/5 
eigentl. mag ich Schnee aber der ist in diesem Jahr zu früh dran


----------



## Potpotom (25. November 2010)

Der Himmel steht im farblichen Einklang zu den Betonplatten auf der Dachterasse... 5/5


----------



## Edou (25. November 2010)

Das sich der MediaMarkt support solange Zeitläst um meine E-mail zu beantworten. 5/5


----------



## Sh1k4ri (25. November 2010)

DHL 4/5 - nu kann ich morgen wieder zur Filiale latschen um mein Paket zu holen ...


----------



## Ellesmere (26. November 2010)

Fiese Kunden, die einem 20 min ins Ohr labbern und dabei immer lauter werden 5/5.

Wenn die gleichen Kunden 10 min später nochmal anrufen 10/5


----------



## Perkone (26. November 2010)

Vater, der einen um 0600 aufweckt weil er sich einbildet er muss jetzt unbedingt im Kesselraum Holz hacken 5/5. Dann die folgende Coladose wo runterfällt ebenfalls 5/5. Der besch**** Pensionist der mich dann angrabbelt und mich auf die Dose aufmerksam zu machen welchen ich mit "Geh hawara schleich di hoid ha" stehn lassn hab: 100/5.
Heute ist echt ein aggrotag....


----------



## Potpotom (26. November 2010)

Hat dir der besch**** Pensionist wenigstens ne ordentliche Backpfeife verpasst?


----------



## Deanne (26. November 2010)

5/5: Die Vorurteile von manchen Vermietern. Als Student seie man schmutzig, laut und würde die Wohnung verwüsten. Lieber nehme man noch Arbeitslose.


----------



## Perkone (26. November 2010)

Potpotom schrieb:


> Hat dir der besch**** Pensionist wenigstens ne ordentliche Backpfeife verpasst?



Wär wohl in dem Moment für ne Zeit seine letzte dann gewesen. Nein hatta nit.


----------



## tonygt (26. November 2010)

Deanne schrieb:


> 5/5: Die Vorurteile von manchen Vermietern. Als Student seie man schmutzig, laut und würde die Wohnung verwüsten. Lieber nehme man noch Arbeitslose.



Aber da haben die Vermieter doch vollkommen recht wir als Studenten arbeiten sogar weniger als es Arbeitslose tun


----------



## Deanne (26. November 2010)

tonygt schrieb:


> Aber da haben die Vermieter doch vollkommen recht wir als Studenten arbeiten sogar weniger als es Arbeitslose tun



Ich habe einen Nebenjob, ein Ehrenamt und lerne jeden Tag 2-3 Stunden für die Uni, wenn gerade keine Klausuren anstehen. Ganz abgesehen davon, dass ich 4 Tage in der Woche bis 20 Uhr in der Uni hocke. Deshalb ärgert es mich sehr, mich von Vermietern als schmutzig, faul und laut bezeichnen lassen zu müssen.

Ich verstehe bei dem Thema langsam keinen Spaß mehr. Sowas nervt.


----------



## Konov (26. November 2010)

tonygt schrieb:


> Aber da haben die Vermieter doch vollkommen recht wir als Studenten arbeiten sogar weniger als es Arbeitslose tun



Haha, der war gut, hoffe das war nicht ernst gemeint.
Wenn doch, was hast du heut morgen geraucht?


----------



## Skatero (28. November 2010)

Verblödung der Schweiz bzw. Ausschaffungsinitiative 5/5  (Ich möchte damit keine Diskussion mit irgendwelchen Befürwortern starten.)


----------



## DER Lachmann (28. November 2010)

Ist doch toll,Ska.. 


Rückenschmerzen,grausame Rückenschmerzen 5/5


----------



## Thoor (28. November 2010)

Die Intoleranz gewisser Schweizer gegenüber der Demokratie und das ewige pseudosoziale Geheuchel 220000000/5 -_-


----------



## Luminesce (28. November 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> Die Intoleranz gewisser Schweizer gegenüber der Demokratie und das ewige pseudosoziale Geheuchel 220000000/5 -_-



/sign


----------



## Olliruh (28. November 2010)

das ich meine freundin erst dienstag sehe 5/5
das schalke verloren hat 8/5
das auf 3sendern spongebob läuft 1/5
das ich krank bin 3/5


----------



## M1ghtymage (28. November 2010)

dass du 4 mal 'das' anstatt 'dass' geschrieben hast 2/5


----------



## Olliruh (28. November 2010)

Ja ich schlag heute wieder mit der Skillkeule um mich ! Unglaublich nicht ?


----------



## M1ghtymage (28. November 2010)

Morgen Info Klausur über ooP. So ein Müll, wird im Halbjahr sofort abgewählt!!!


----------



## Sh1k4ri (28. November 2010)

dass mein Haus in Street View zu sehen ist ... 1/5


----------



## Olliruh (28. November 2010)

lawl 

ich wähl zum halb jahr erstmal Kunst ab  
bye bye sich mit strichmenchen auf eine 4 mogeln


----------



## Tyro (28. November 2010)

Morgen 5 Stunden Physik-LK Klausur und ich raff nichts! 4/5


----------



## Seph018 (28. November 2010)

Ich fühl mit dir.
Morgen 4 Stunden Deutsch Klausur.. und ja, ich hab einfach keinen Bock 4 Stunden durchzuschreiben verdammt nochmal! 4/5


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (28. November 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> Die Intoleranz gewisser Schweizer gegenüber der Demokratie und das ewige pseudosoziale Geheuchel 220000000/5 -_-



Hab ich schon wieder was verpasst ?
Klärt mich mal auf

Rechtschreibklugscheißer 2/5


----------



## Skatero (28. November 2010)

SWeeT_mushrOOms schrieb:


> Hab ich schon wieder was verpasst ?
> Klärt mich mal auf
> 
> Rechtschreibklugscheißer 2/5



Eine sinnlose Initiative wurde angenommen.  Ausschaffungsinitiative (Wikipedia)


----------



## Thoor (29. November 2010)

Skatero schrieb:


> Eine sinnlose Initiative wurde angenommen. Ausschaffungsinitiative (Wikipedia)



Och süsser, das ist demokratie, nur weils dir in deinem linken schädel nicht passt brauchst du keine krawalle zu veranstalten, autos anzuzünden, schaufenster einzuwerfen und rumzuheulen :-*

achja: solch billige unterschwellige provokationen von miesen verlieren: 20/5!

und jetzt weg mit diesem politik zeugs! danke ._. endet eh nur wieder in nem flamewar wie üblich...


----------



## Skatero (29. November 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> Och süsser, das ist demokratie, nur weils dir in deinem linken schädel nicht passt brauchst du keine krawalle zu veranstalten, autos anzuzünden, schaufenster einzuwerfen und rumzuheulen :-*
> 
> achja: solch billige unterschwellige provokationen von miesen verlieren: 20/5!
> 
> und jetzt weg mit diesem politik zeugs! danke ._. endet eh nur wieder in nem flamewar wie üblich...



Ich bin vielleicht links, aber nicht linksradikal. Die Initiative ist einfach nur gegen Ausländer gerichtet und sagt ihnen:"Ihr seid hier nicht willkommen!"
Aber von deinem rechten Schädel kann ich ja nicht erwarten, dass du das kapierst. 

Vielleicht lassen wir das Thema doch besser. :>


----------



## Olliruh (29. November 2010)

Morgen 2Std Deutsch/Latein/Englisch & 1Std. Erdkunde !!!

-.-°

5/5


----------



## Thoor (29. November 2010)

Skatero schrieb:


> Ich bin vielleicht links, aber nicht linksradikal. Die Initiative ist einfach nur gegen Ausländer gerichtet und sagt ihnen:"Ihr seid hier nicht willkommen!"
> Aber von deinem rechten Schädel kann ich ja nicht erwarten, dass du das kapierst.
> 
> Vielleicht lassen wir das Thema doch besser. :>



Dann erweise ich mich jetzt als so intelligent und geh nicht weiter auf diese Provokation ein. Ich kann dir nur raten mal mein Avatar zu betrachten dann siehst du evtl. das es was zwischen Schwarz und Weiss gibt


----------



## dragon1 (29. November 2010)

Skatero schrieb:


> Verblödung der Schweiz bzw. Ausschaffungsinitiative 5/5  (Ich möchte damit keine Diskussion mit irgendwelchen Befürwortern starten.)



Das gewisse rechte Populisten hier in Österreich diese Initiative aufgreifen wollen und dass sie dadurch sogar noch mehr Profitieren werden, ist jetzt schon klar.
Fpö: 4/5


----------



## Legendary (29. November 2010)

Skatero schrieb:


> Eine sinnlose Initiative wurde angenommen.  Ausschaffungsinitiative (Wikipedia)



Sowas sollte es in Deutschland auch mal geben, ach hoppla dann wären hier ja nicht mehr die vielen hochqualifizierten ausländischen Arbeitskräfte, die in den 70ern nach Deutschland migriert sind. :>


Viel Schnee in unserer Region und 2h fahren in die Berufsschule 10/5


----------



## DarkerO (29. November 2010)

Schnee, Matsch, Kälte, Frost und alles was dazugehört, sodass man draußen nich mehr gescheit Sport machen kann 10/5 -.-


----------



## Olliruh (29. November 2010)

schlittenfahren ?
freibad ?


----------



## Rayon (29. November 2010)

DarkerO schrieb:


> Schnee, Matsch, Kälte, Frost und alles was dazugehört, sodass man draußen nich mehr gescheit Sport machen kann 10/5 -.-



This. Ich hasse Schnee so abgrundtief. Nur alles voller Match und richtig asi. Ich freu mich aufn Sommer.


----------



## DER Lachmann (29. November 2010)

Ihr seid doch blöd 

Leute die Schnee und den Winter nicht mögen! 5/5

Ja, ihr seid damit gemeint!!!1!1!


----------



## Killerbeef (29. November 2010)

Fruchtfleisch im O-saft 5/5^^
Biologie, was ich zum glück abgewählt habe 4/5
MfG^^


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (29. November 2010)

DER schrieb:


> Ihr seid doch blöd
> 
> Leute die Schnee und den Winter nicht mögen! 5/5
> 
> Ja, ihr seid damit gemeint!!!1!1!


dass Lachi sich aufregt! 5/5


----------



## Luminesce (29. November 2010)

Medikamente einnehmen müssen -.- 4/5

Tom Cruise 5/5

grabscher in zügen und büssen 1000/5


----------



## Ceiwyn (29. November 2010)

Momentan regt mich nichts auf. In der Regel rege ich mich nie unnötig auf, da fällt viel zu sehr Ballast auf Herz und Kreislauf. Lieber explodiere ich dann richtig, wenn es mal sein muss. Kommt aber fast nie vor.

Achja:


> grabscher in zügen und büssen 1000/5



Wat?



> Medikamente einnehmen müssen -.- 4/5



Deswegen aufregen? Ich muss täglich 15 Tabletten schlucken und bin froh drüber. Vor einem Jahr waren es noch 21. Und zwar keine kleinen Aspirin-Verschnitte, sondern Torpedos, die länger sind als mein Daumen. Mein Rekord liegt bei 7 gleichzeitig.


----------



## H2OTest (29. November 2010)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Deswegen aufregen? Ich muss täglich 15 Tabletten schlucken und bin froh drüber. Vor einem Jahr waren es noch 21. Und zwar keine kleinen Aspirin-Verschnitte, sondern Torpedos, die länger sind als mein Daumen. Mein Rekord liegt bei 7 gleichzeitig.



Warum oO?


----------



## Ceiwyn (29. November 2010)

H2OTest schrieb:


> Warum oO?



Öhm naja, diverse medizinische Gründe. Aber keine Drogen-Entzugskur oder so.


----------



## Luminesce (29. November 2010)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Wat?



Es nervt wenn mich alte Säcke am Oberschenkel anfassen!!

nehme medis nicht gern ein


----------



## Ceiwyn (29. November 2010)

Luminesce schrieb:


> Es nervt wenn mich alte Säcke am Oberschenkel anfassen!!



Am besten gleich eine Anzeige wegen sexueller Nötigung androhen, dann ist schnell Ruhe. Vor allem, wenn es die ganze Bahn mitbekommt. Der macht das sicher nie wieder.


----------



## Olliruh (29. November 2010)

Schalke 05 FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU 
8/5


----------



## Thoor (29. November 2010)

Luminesce schrieb:


> Es nervt wenn mich alte Säcke am Oberschenkel anfassen!!
> 
> nehme medis nicht gern ein



Weisst du was du da tun musst? Knall im im vollbesetzten Zug und schrei "FASSEN SIE MICH NIE WIEDER AN" und rauscht davon. Glaub mir der wird dich nieeeee mehr anfassen....


----------



## Terrorsatan (30. November 2010)

Leslie Nielson is vor 2 Tagen gestorben 9/5


----------



## Sh1k4ri (30. November 2010)

Terrorsatan schrieb:


> Leslie Nielson is vor 2 Tagen gestorben 9/5



Mich regt es zwar nicht auf, aber ich bin total traurig. Hab fast alle Filme von ihm auf DVD/Kassette und schaue sie heute noch. Schade, wirklich schade.


----------



## Legendary (30. November 2010)

Terrorsatan schrieb:


> Leslie Nielson is vor 2 Tagen gestorben 9/5


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (30. November 2010)

Wenn ich dran denke wie ich mich bei der nackten Pistole immer schusselig gelacht hab find ich das auch extrem bitter
Muss mir die Serie mal auf DVD kaufen


----------



## Davatar (30. November 2010)

Android-IDE zum laufen bringen: 1/5
Android-Programmierung: 3/5
Android-Debugging: 5/5
Manuell auf Android-SMS zugreifen: 195383582385/5


----------



## Skatero (30. November 2010)

Muss eine Webseite machen und schaffe kein ordentliches mouseover (hover whatever) Menu. 5/5


----------



## BlizzLord (1. Dezember 2010)

Hachja, die Nackte Kanone war schon eine geniale Filmserie. 

Aber naja Menschen sterben nunmal.
(Wär auch ziemlich scheisse wenn nicht.)


----------



## Rayon (1. Dezember 2010)

Ich liebe die Nackte-Kanone-Reihe... Schade um den guten Mann  2/5


----------



## dragon1 (1. Dezember 2010)

*es sind Tage wie heute, an denen ich mir wünsche 
a) Gott wäre mit Gehirn weniger sparsam umgegangen
b) Ein Riesiger Meteroit hätte die Erde ausgelöscht
Es ist ja nicht zu fassen! Da will ich mal endlich richtig schön ausschlafen, den ganzen Tag keine störungen, die Familie schaut sich einen Film an, ich leg mich hin und BAM!*

Alles geht nur mehr darauf hinaus mich zu stören-.- Erst kommen Anrufe, 15 Min nachdem ich mich hingelegt habe. Ha, ha. Sehr witzig da oben >.<
Dann muss mein Vater ja auch umbedingt den Fetten Drucker in meinem Zimmer anschalten, um dann 10 Min lang irgend n mist zu kopieren. Als ob das nicht genug ist...Schwesterherz muss sich mitten in den Raum stellen, die Tür gaaaaanz weit aufmachen und wöhrenddessen lauthals mit irgendwem komunizieren.
Wow, super. Endlich ruhe...und was kommt? Meine Mutter und stellt sicher das ich ja das bett gedeckt habe, weil ich ja sonst keine sorgen habe, wie ich zur Ruhe komme.
Meine Kleinen geschwister verarschen mich scheibar auch, denn genau jetzt mussten sie dämlich durchs haus rennen, und kaum steh ich jetzt entnervt auf, schon sind alle mucksmäuschenstill.
Ich. Hasse. Das. Alles. und. zwar. *10/5*





Naja, wie auch immer. Auf zu meinem Besten Freund und Tröster in der Not... Kaffee, ich liebe dich &#9829;


----------



## Euphemia (2. Dezember 2010)

4/5 langsames Internet wenn ich was surfen will..


----------



## Potpotom (2. Dezember 2010)

Heute mal ne 5/5 auf nahezu alles und jeden... gibt so Tage.


----------



## Deanne (2. Dezember 2010)

Ich wollte mir für die Feiertage eine neue Frisur zulegen: Korkenzieherlocken. Natürlich musste ich das gleich mal ausprobieren. Und dabei hab ich mir nicht nur den Hals und die Ohren angekokelt, sondern auch meine Haare riechen etwas verbrannt. Und das trotz Hitzeschutzspray. :-(


----------



## Ceiwyn (2. Dezember 2010)

Deanne schrieb:


> Ich wollte mir für die Feiertage eine neue Frisur zulegen: Korkenzieherlocken. Natürlich musste ich das gleich mal ausprobieren. Und dabei hab ich mir nicht nur den Hals und die Ohren angekokelt, sondern auch meine Haare riechen etwas verbrannt. Und das trotz Hitzeschutzspray. :-(



Gut gemacht. Hast du das mit einem Glätteisen versucht? ^^


----------



## Deanne (2. Dezember 2010)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Gut gemacht. Hast du das mit einem Glätteisen versucht? ^^



Nope, mit einem Lockenstab. Sogar ein richtig gutes, Keramik beschichtetes Teil. Die Haare sind zwar jetzt lockig, aber irgendwie riechen sie komisch. 
Ich führe das auf das neue Hitzeschutzspray zurück, weil ich das Problem sonst noch nie hatte.


----------



## dragon1 (2. Dezember 2010)

Das League of Legends nichtmal mit Crossove Games Mac geht-.-


----------



## Olliruh (2. Dezember 2010)

dragon1 schrieb:


> Das League of Legends nichtmal mit Crossove Games Mac geht-.-



verdient


----------



## dragon1 (2. Dezember 2010)

Olliruh schrieb:


> verdient



FU xD Du bist soo gemein xD


----------



## Alondres (2. Dezember 2010)

Klassenkameraden, die meinen andere Leute vom arbeiten abhalten zu müssen, weil ihnen langweilig ist. 3/5
Die Inkompetenz mancher Menschen, die etwas absichtlich nicht verstehen wollen. 3/5
Leute, die nicht im Stande sind die kleinste Verantwortung zu uebernehmen 2/5


----------



## Olliruh (2. Dezember 2010)

dragon1 schrieb:


> FU xD Du bist soo gemein xD



Junger Mann fuuuen sie mich noch einmal soo schief von der Seite an kommen sie ins Kinderheim !
Bin ich ihr Vater oder wie reden sie mit mir ?


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (2. Dezember 2010)

Leute, die sich über jeden scheiß (ich meine in RL, keine Kritik gegenüber den Chat. ) aufregen und alles viel zu ernst nehmen. Solche Personen ertragen dann auch keinerlei Kritik ohne auszurasten. 5/5


----------



## Olliruh (2. Dezember 2010)

Irgendwelche Mädchen die mich adden, sehen das ich vergeben bin & dann trotzdem probieren sich an mich ranzumachen 5/5


----------



## Bloodletting (2. Dezember 2010)

Die Austragungsorte der WM 2014, 2018 und 2022. 5/5


----------



## Olliruh (2. Dezember 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Leute, die sich über jeden scheiß (ich meine in RL, keine Kritik gegenüber den Chat. ) aufregen und alles viel zu ernst nehmen. Solche Personen ertragen dann auch keinerlei Kritik ohne auszurasten. 5/5






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (2. Dezember 2010)

Kenn ich. Die ist ziemlich berühmt, obwohl sie nur ca. 5 Sekunden zu sehen war.


----------



## Olliruh (2. Dezember 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Kenn ich. Die ist ziemlich berühmt, obwohl sie nur ca. 5 Sekunden zu sehen war.



es ist zu köstlich


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (2. Dezember 2010)

Olliruh schrieb:


> es ist zu köstlich



Wenn sie mal 5 Jahre älter ist, wird ihr das wohl verdammt peinlich sein. The Miz scheint sie wohl echt nicht zu mögen.


----------



## Olliruh (2. Dezember 2010)

diese augenbrauen


----------



## Sh1k4ri (2. Dezember 2010)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Irgendwelche Mädchen die mich adden, sehen das ich vergeben bin & dann trotzdem probieren sich an mich ranzumachen 5/5




o.O du Armer armer ...


----------



## Reflox (2. Dezember 2010)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> o.O du Armer armer ...



Ja, so leiden will ich auch nicht.


----------



## Olliruh (2. Dezember 2010)

das ist behindert !
die schreiben bist du mit laura zsm ?
ich : ja
die dann so : viel glück

ich so : danke 

& dann schreiben die einen immer weiter an :///
vorallem macht der pk so ein dreckiges geräusch & aus machen kann ich den net :/


----------



## Skatero (2. Dezember 2010)

Kein Frauenfeld Openair Early Bird Ticket bekommen, weil die Seite überlastet war und ich keine Zeit hatte, um eine Stunde zu warten. 5/5


----------



## Sh1k4ri (2. Dezember 2010)

Olliruh schrieb:


> das ist behindert !
> die schreiben bist du mit laura zsm ?
> ich : ja
> die dann so : viel glück
> ...



Und man wird ja auch quasi gezwungen die Weiber zu adden wa ^^


----------



## Olliruh (2. Dezember 2010)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Und man wird ja auch quasi gezwungen die Weiber zu adden wa ^^



wenn die mir Freundschafts einladung schicken nehm ich an kann ja sein das man die irgendwoher kennt


----------



## Sh1k4ri (2. Dezember 2010)

Olliruh schrieb:


> wenn die mir Freundschafts einladung schicken nehm ich an kann ja sein das man die irgendwoher kennt



Jaja, man weiß ja nie 

BTT:

El fucking Nachbar who bohrt the ganzen día ...onehundertthousand/cinco ...


----------



## Jester (3. Dezember 2010)

Morgen, 9:00Uhr, Altgriechischklausur. 5/5


----------



## Rayon (3. Dezember 2010)

Wm 2022 in Katar.. dreckskaff 300028293712830/5. -.-


----------



## Reflox (4. Dezember 2010)

Rayon schrieb:


> Wm 2022 in Katar.. dreckskaff 300028293712830/5. -.-



So schlimm kanns ja nicht sein, ich meine da gibt es bestimmt viel zu erleben!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Könnt ihr euch was spannenderes vorstellen?


----------



## Raffzahl (4. Dezember 2010)

Problem mit ner Freundin: 5/5 
Das Wetter (Anfang Dezember schon so kalt) : 3/5
Müde und kann nicht schlafen: 1/5


----------



## Perkone (4. Dezember 2010)

Dass mich heute einer meiner besten Freunde anruft und fragt ob ich zu seiner Geburtstagsfeier komm heute und ich nicht kann, weil ich morgen Bruder übersiedeln helfen muss 5/5 ....


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (5. Dezember 2010)

totales Schneechaos bei uns...und wer darf die ganze Kacke wegmachen ? Natürlich ich 4/5


----------



## Rayon (5. Dezember 2010)

SWeeT_mushrOOms schrieb:


> totales Schneechaos bei uns...und wer darf die ganze Kacke wegmachen ? Natürlich ich 4/5



Bei uns auch, mit dem Unterschied, dass ich keinen Finger krümmen werde. 4/5


----------



## Alion (5. Dezember 2010)

Rayon schrieb:


> Wm 2022 in Katar.. dreckskaff 300028293712830/5. -.-


Da gibt es sicher schlimmeres. Von der WM sieht man ja eh nicht viel mehr als die Spielfelder und die sehen überall gleich aus.


Klima Konferenz in Cancun. Da sitzen über 150 Leute in einem Raum und jeder Muss seinen Senf dazu geben und sagen was für ihn am besten ist. Da kann ja nix bei raus kommen. Ist ja gut, dass man etwas machen will aber man geht es falsch an. 3/5
Länder wie der Iran oder Nordkorea die versuchen Atomwaffen zu entwickeln. Für was... um die Ungläubigen zu töten? Solchen verdammten idioten sollte man mal die Macht weg nehmen und eine Ananas hinten rein schieben. 5/5


----------



## Fauzi (6. Dezember 2010)

Montag
Winter
Schnee
Weihnachten
Kalt


FFFFFFFFUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU / FFFFFFFFFFUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU


----------



## ego1899 (6. Dezember 2010)

Olliruh schrieb:


> wenn die mir Freundschafts einladung schicken nehm ich an kann ja sein das man die irgendwoher kennt



haha ich mach das genau andersrum... nehm ich generell nich an wenn ich diejenigen nich kenne... teisweise sogar wenn ich die person kenne xD

mich regt auf das ich wohl bald wieder nen neuen rechner kauf da es langsam schwierig wird 3 filme gleichzeitig in ein lauffähiges divx format fürs handy zu konvertieren, dabei runterzuladen UND zu zocken


----------



## Olliruh (6. Dezember 2010)

Eismatsch 3/5


----------



## Sh1k4ri (6. Dezember 2010)

Alkohol 4/5


----------



## Olliruh (6. Dezember 2010)

wieso das den Shikari ?


----------



## TrollJumper (6. Dezember 2010)

@Olli Siehe seinen Status, das sagt wohl alles^^


----------



## Sh1k4ri (6. Dezember 2010)

Lange Geschichte... Zusammenfassung: Hab nen Filmriss -__- und das auf MEINER Geburtstagsfeier... und das, obwohl ich eigentlich nicht so viel trinke...


----------



## M1ghtymage (7. Dezember 2010)

Scheibenwischer geht nicht mehr -> Scheibenwischmotor kaputt -> 250€ Reparatur

Das Auto hab ich erst seit ein paar Monaten, ist auch fast neu -.-


----------



## Thoor (7. Dezember 2010)

Dieses ganze "ZOMFG LOL WOW CATACLYSM IST DA OMFG WARUM GEHT DAS NICHT ICH WILL SOFORT ALLES ERLEBEN OMFG WTF NEUER THREAD ERÖFFNEN" getue -_-

leute ich glaub euch das ihr das spiel toll fiindet aber es ist nur ein spiel o.O


----------



## BlizzLord (7. Dezember 2010)

In Lost Vikings mit 496k Punkten zu versagen...

Scheiss Spiel!

Oh und denn lustigen Load more Button auf Youtube.

Bei 300 Videos in einer Play list kann man schon mit 20-30x klicken rechnen...

Nur Idioten die Youtube Programmieren.


----------



## Talagath (8. Dezember 2010)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Lange Geschichte... Zusammenfassung: Hab nen Filmriss -__- und das auf MEINER Geburtstagsfeier... und das, obwohl ich eigentlich nicht so viel trinke...



Jaja Alkohol ist wirklich mit Vorsicht zu genießen, selbst wenn man seine Grenzen kennt. Keine ahnung woran das liegt aber die Verträglichkeit schwankt teilweise wirklich extrem. 

Zum Beispiel verträgt ein Kumpel von mir normalerweise sehr viel, hat sich aber vor 2 Wochen wegen einer Weinflasche (klar, er hat sie in 10 Minuten runtergestürzt, aber normalerweise hält er das locker aus) in das eigene Zimmer gekotzt. 

Da kann man soviel Erfahrung haben wie man will, Alkohol ist und bleibt tückisch 


PS: Bin kein Abstinenzler, wollte dir nur zeigen das sowas vorkommen kann und solang es sich nicht häuft auch nicht weiter tragisch ist. Eher extrem peinlich, aber damit kommt man klar


----------



## Davatar (8. Dezember 2010)

Nacht durcharbeiten: 3/5
Nasenbluten: 1/5
Erkältet sein: 1/5

Alles zusammen: 5/5


----------



## Soramac (8. Dezember 2010)

Davatar schrieb:


> Nasenbluten: 1/5



Besonders wenn man es einfach so bekommt, ohne irgendetwas gemacht zu haben >.>


----------



## sympathisant (8. Dezember 2010)

technik die versucht klug zu sein. mein auto meckert rum wenn fahrer oder beifahrer nicht angeschnallt sind. ob jemand auf dem beifahrersitz sitzt wird über nen sensor ermittelt, der das gewicht misst.

ich kann jetzt nicht mal meinen rucksack auf den beifahrersitz legen ohne dass das auto anfängt penetrante warntöne auszustoßen, weil der rucksack nicht angeschnallt ist.

4/5


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (8. Dezember 2010)

NEEEEINNNNN...
Der Nachtschwärmer war für einen Tag tot. 5/5


----------



## Konov (8. Dezember 2010)

5/5 die Unsicherheit ob die DHL meine Pakete hinbekommt oder ob sie mal wieder alles versemmeln!!!!


----------



## schneemaus (8. Dezember 2010)

...dass meine Mutter im Krankenhaus liegt, morgen operiert wird und ich mehr Zeit im Krankenhaus verbringe als zu Hause -> 2000000000/10. Nicht, dass ich es nicht gerne mache, aber das stresst mich ohne Ende, weil ich an meinen freien Tagen keinen Bock auf Rettungsdienstler und Krankenhausmitarbeitern habe, zumindest nicht auch noch IM KH.


----------



## M1ghtymage (8. Dezember 2010)

Metro 2033 kostet bei Amazon heute 5€ aber 5€ Versand weil es ab 18 ist 3/5


----------



## Luminesce (8. Dezember 2010)

Dass ich süchtig nach Wasabi Peanuts bin - Sie sind so scharf dass es weh tut, aber man kann trotzdem nicht aufhören 1/5


----------



## Aeonflu-X (8. Dezember 2010)

Das meine Scheiss Nase so rot ist von den Rotztüchern das ich kotzen könnte. 2/5

Ich muss bis zum Samstag gesund werden, da ein großer Geburtstag ansteht und wir eine Limousine gemietet haben, aber mit einer Grippe Scheisse. :O 1000000/5


----------



## Wizzle (8. Dezember 2010)

Der Cataclysmhype 10/5
Mein Cardreader am Pc funzt nicht 3/5
Mit den öffentlichen Verkehrsmitteln zur Arbeit (1:30h FAHRT scheiß Landleben) 5/5
Die Grippe kommt 3/5
Das Wetter weiß nicht ob Herbst oder Winter ist 1/5
Nicht ausschlafen können wegen dem verdammten VRR! 5/5
Nerds die vorm Gameshop randalieren und ich keien Zeit habe um Schellen zu verteilen 4/5
Tabletten nehemen und am Wochende Trinkverobt 5/5
Meien Laktoseintolleranz (miss my Müllermilch) 100/5


----------



## Olliruh (8. Dezember 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> NEEEEINNNNN...
> Der Nachtschwärmer war für einen Tag tot. 5/5



be the change 

öh Morgen Sowi Klausur 5/5
Morgen wieder früh aufstehen 5/5
Mit Schneebällen die falschen leute treffen 4/5
Schneedusche 3/5


----------



## Sh1k4ri (8. Dezember 2010)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Mit Schneebällen die falschen leute treffen 4/5
> Schneedusche 3/5



Da folgte wohl das Eine aufs Andere  .


----------



## Olliruh (8. Dezember 2010)

ja ...


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (8. Dezember 2010)

Was regt mich auf? 

Wenn linke Politiker Zensuren und Internetsperren mit der Begründung fordern, Kinder schützen zu wollen.
Im selben Zug aber wird mit der freiwilligen Kennzeichnung "Freigegeben ab 0 Jahren" ein Video veröffentlicht,
in dem KINDER MASSAKRIERT werden. Das wird dann Aufklärung und Antrieb zur Rebellion gegen "ihre eltern 
als vertreter des konservativen establishments" verstanden.

Die Welt ist verrückt geworden. Nieder mit den rot lackierten Nazis.

Skala vergessen: 6/5


----------



## Olliruh (8. Dezember 2010)

Leute die immer depri sind 8/5

das leben ist zu kurz um depri zu sein ... 

"Carpe diem" freunde ...

Depri kann man noch im Grab sein


----------



## Ellesmere (9. Dezember 2010)

Das meine Winterreifen seit einer Woche bestellt sind und noch nicht da sind 5/5
Das ich deswegen mit dem Bus fahren muß 10/5


----------



## DarkSJay (9. Dezember 2010)

hermes versand der es wegen ein bischen schnee nicht schafft meine vor monaten vorbestellte Cataclysm CE zu liefern 5/5


----------



## Käpt’n Blaubär (9. Dezember 2010)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Leute die immer depri sind 8/5
> 
> das leben ist zu kurz um depri zu sein ...
> 
> ...



Viele werden Depri durch das Wetter... Keine Sonne, Viel Regen etc. Macht Depri... Hätten wir doch nur das L.A Wetter


----------



## Konov (9. Dezember 2010)

Dass die liebe DHL  wieder ewig braucht, meine Pakete zuzustellen, während ich den ganzen Vormittag zuhause sitze und darauf warten muss.  Hoffentlich kommter noch.  5/5


----------



## Davatar (9. Dezember 2010)

Aeonflu-X schrieb:


> Der ganze Landkreis hat Schneefrei.
> Yeah.
> 11/10


3/5

Sowas gabs bei uns nie, da konnt noch so viel Schnee rumliegen und es konnte noch so heiss sein, wir hatten immer Schule.


----------



## Olliruh (9. Dezember 2010)

dass ich ein Referat über Gecko-Tape (van da Waal Wechselwirkung) halten muss & ich nicht mal annähernd weiß was das ist... 6/5


----------



## M1ghtymage (9. Dezember 2010)

scheiss EA Store geht nicht!!! Ich versuche schon zum 100. mal diese Woche BFC 2 Viêtnam zu kaufen aber es geht nicht!!!! Waaarum? Es ist doch bereits nach 23.00 Uhr


----------



## Gazeran (10. Dezember 2010)

Das einen die Verkäuferin im Saturn mit einem WTF!?-Blick anschaut wenn man die WoW: Canatanclysm (wer's kennt is gut) Collectors Edition kauft... 3/5


----------



## NexxLoL (10. Dezember 2010)

dass die Post mir mein Paket nicht gebracht hat, und ich deshalb weiter auf meinen PC verzichten muss...
3/5


----------



## Selor Kiith (10. Dezember 2010)

Dummheit 5/5
Ignoranz 5/5
Dummheit 5/5

Dummheit 5/5


----------



## Desdinova (10. Dezember 2010)

Vor dem letzten Telefonat wusste ich noch, was ich dringend machen muss. Jetzt nicht mehr 3/5

Heute ist mir schon die zweite Hose diese Woche im Schritt aufgerissen ... 6/5


----------



## bkeleanor (10. Dezember 2010)

Warteschlange 4/5
Schneefall 3/5
Wochenende 0/5 :-)


----------



## Ellesmere (10. Dezember 2010)

Desdinova schrieb:


> Heute ist mir schon die zweite Hose diese Woche im Schritt aufgerissen ... 6/5



Gewichtsprobleme? 

Nasse Füsse 5/5


----------



## Luminesce (10. Dezember 2010)

Mein Chef 10/5


----------



## Konov (10. Dezember 2010)

Beschissene Hardware Anleitungen in 20 Sprachen aber mit mikroskopisch kleinen Bildern 5/5


----------



## NexxLoL (10. Dezember 2010)

Konov schrieb:


> Beschissene Hardware Anleitungen in 20 Sprachen aber mit mikroskopisch kleinen Bildern 5/5



Hehe, ich erwische mesitens welche in drölftausend Sprachen, aber natürlich ohne deutsche Anleitung. Bin mal gespannt wie es morgen aussieht, oder wann das Paket auch ankommt ^^

In diesem Sinne, dass ich extrem ungeduldig bin, 5/5.


----------



## Thoor (10. Dezember 2010)

Das unser failbundesrat nichts besser zu tun hat als Inzest zu legalisieren 351235623497638946237894126738946127389461237894612389746173289613289461732894/ OVER FUCKING NINETHOUSAND


----------



## Desdinova (10. Dezember 2010)

Ellesmere schrieb:


> Gewichtsprobleme?



Nö, eher im Gegenteil. Bin so gelenkig, dass ich mich in der Arbeit meistens im Schneidersitz auf den Stuhl setze. Hat mich die Woche zwei Hosen gekostet ...


----------



## Olliruh (10. Dezember 2010)

Desdinova schrieb:


> Nö, eher im Gegenteil. Bin so gelenkig, dass ich mich in der Arbeit meistens im Schneidersitz auf den Stuhl setze. Hat mich die Woche zwei Hosen gekostet ...



Schneidersitz... wie gelenkig :3

btt : Freitag Abend Hausarest 5/5


----------



## Desdinova (10. Dezember 2010)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Schneidersitz... wie gelenkig :3



Jahaa, zum Hose kaputt machen reichts


----------



## NexxLoL (10. Dezember 2010)

Olliruh schrieb:


> btt : Freitag Abend Hausarest 5/5



warum das?^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (10. Dezember 2010)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Schneidersitz... wie gelenkig :3
> 
> btt : Freitag Abend Hausarest 5/5


So wie du dich sonst hier gibst hätte ich von dir einen Ausbruch erwartet... :>


----------



## Olliruh (10. Dezember 2010)

ich hab mama gesagt das mathe ausfällt damit ich länger schlafen kann... doof nur das Mama mit ner Mutter vom Kumpel getelt hat ! FUCK !

mh ne ein Ausbruch ist irgendwie doof sonst ist hinterher noch das ganze Wochenende im Po


----------



## M1ghtymage (10. Dezember 2010)

geschieht dir recht! Mathe schwänzt man nicht. Mathe > All


----------



## Olliruh (10. Dezember 2010)

nicht wenn man es nicht im Abi hat 

außerdem kann man mathe bei uns sowieso in die Pfeife rauchen ... unser Mathe Lehrer ist eig Musiklehrer ... -.-


----------



## seanbuddha (10. Dezember 2010)

Das dieses beschissene Mädel aus meiner Wg immernoch hier Wohnt: 5/5
Das die Betreuer zu dämlich sind zu bemerken das die ganzen Streiterei in den letzten Tagen nur wegen diesem "etwas" ausgehen: 2349284928348/5
Kein Geld für Glühwein zu haben: 4/5
Lärmende Kinder in der Schule: 6/5


----------



## M1ghtymage (10. Dezember 2010)

Olliruh schrieb:


> nicht wenn man es nicht im Abi hat
> 
> außerdem kann man mathe bei uns sowieso in die Pfeife rauchen ... unser Mathe Lehrer ist eig Musiklehrer ... -.-



Echt? Bei uns muss man sich sowohl in Deutsch als auch in Mathe prüfen lassen und beides ist nicht abwählbar. Dachte das wäre deutschlandweit so.


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (10. Dezember 2010)

Jo Mathe ist soooo wichtig....not
Ich steh zwar ganz gut aber letztendlich ist das Fach fürn Arsch
Praktisch nicht zu gebrauchen
Wenn ich in meinem Leben Polynomdivision nochmal brauch reiß ich mir das Rückgrat raus und spring damit seilchen
Situationsanwendung hast du in jedem anderen Fach auch


----------



## Olliruh (10. Dezember 2010)

M1ghtymage schrieb:


> Echt? Bei uns muss man sich sowohl in Deutsch als auch in Mathe prüfen lassen und beides ist nicht abwählbar. Dachte das wäre deutschlandweit so.



Ja die sache ist BIS zum abi aber nicht IM abi 

dafür hab ich Deutsch Lk & Englisch Mündlich


----------



## Davatar (13. Dezember 2010)

SWeeT_mushrOOms schrieb:


> Jo Mathe ist soooo wichtig....not
> Ich steh zwar ganz gut aber letztendlich ist das Fach fürn Arsch
> Praktisch nicht zu gebrauchen
> Wenn ich in meinem Leben Polynomdivision nochmal brauch reiß ich mir das Rückgrat raus und spring damit seilchen
> Situationsanwendung hast du in jedem anderen Fach auch


Mathematik braucht man in den meisten technischen und wirtschaftlichen Berufen und da gibts doch einige würd ich sagen.


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (13. Dezember 2010)

Davatar schrieb:


> Mathematik braucht man in den meisten technischen und wirtschaftlichen Berufen und da gibts doch einige würd ich sagen.



Für sowas gibts dann Lks
Sowas nimmt der Schüler dann, wenn er entscheidet auch in Zukunft näher und intensiver mit dem Fach arbeiten zu wollen
Den ganzen shit den ich mir im Gk antun muss hat nichts mehr mit Grundlagen- oder Allgemein nützlicher Mathematik zu tun


----------



## tempörum (13. Dezember 2010)

ist das denn in anderen Fächern anders?

Deutsch: Dutzend Lektüren interpretieren
Englisch: s.o.
Erdkunde: Stadtentwicklung & Tourismus
Physik: E- und B-Felder
Geschichte: NS-Zeit
und so weiter ...

Ist fast alles nur noch speziealwissen, okay Geschichte und Sowi vielleicht nicht, aber das sollte grundsätzlich zur Allgemeinbildend zählen. Die Details, dass 2 2 verschiedene Verfahren gibt, mit denen man aus dem Anteil der Zweitstimmen die Anzahl der Sitze bestimmen kann, wobei eines die kleineren, das andere die Größen Parteien leicht bevorteilt und das angewendete Verfahren im jeweiligen Wahlgesetz steht muss man dann doch nicht so genau wissen.


----------



## M1ghtymage (13. Dezember 2010)

Dass EA meine Bestellung wegen Nichtbezahlens storniert hat, obwohl ich per Kreditkarte bezahlt habe. Ich meine WHAAT? Was soll das verdammt, ich will BC2 Vietnam am Release haben!!!! 5/5


----------



## Death the Kid (14. Dezember 2010)

Meine Zahnspange,die extrem auf die Zähne drückt >_< 4/5

Englischlehrer,der uns zu den Weihnachtsferien Sonderaufgaben schenken will 3/5


----------



## Deanne (14. Dezember 2010)

M1ghtymage schrieb:


> Echt? Bei uns muss man sich sowohl in Deutsch als auch in Mathe prüfen lassen und beides ist nicht abwählbar. Dachte das wäre deutschlandweit so.



Bei uns ist es so, dass man sich im Abi in in mindestens einer Naturwissenschaft prüfen lassen muss. Dazu gehört unter anderem Mathe, aber auch Bio, Chemie und so weiter. Ich habe Mathe gehasst und Bio (schriftlich) gewählt. Eine Sprache und eine Gesellschaftswissenschaft braucht man auch, die ich mit meinen beiden LKs (Englisch + Geschichte, beides schriftlich), sowie Deutsch (mündlich) abgedeckt habe.


----------



## Rayon (14. Dezember 2010)

Dasses gestern geschneit hat undich bei der Arbeit eingeschneit wurde und das hier der ganze Verkehr immernoch lahm liegt 5/5


----------



## Konov (14. Dezember 2010)

Mit nem Kater am Dienstag Morgen um 7 aus dem Bett zu müssen! 5/5


----------



## Deanne (14. Dezember 2010)

4/5: Das Gejammer der Leute im Bezug auf das Wetter. Im Sommer ist man umgeben von Leuten, denen es zu heiß ist und die sich den Winter herbeiwünschen. Und im Winter beschweren sich die gleichen Leute über den Schnee, die Kälte und die rutschigen Straßen. Kann man es den Leuten eigentlich nie recht machen?


----------



## Euphemia (14. Dezember 2010)

Deanne schrieb:


> 4/5: Das Gejammer der Leute im Bezug auf das Wetter. Im Sommer ist man umgeben von Leuten, denen es zu heiß ist und die sich den Winter herbeiwünschen. Und im Winter beschweren sich die gleichen Leute über den Schnee, die Kälte und die rutschigen Straßen. Kann man es den Leuten eigentlich nie recht machen?



Nein kann man nicht, irgendetwas gibt es immer auszusetzen.

3/5 dass mein Mittagessen in der Mikrowelle "explodiert" ist o.O;


----------



## Dominau (15. Dezember 2010)

Ohh emm gee!! 

Ich will mir gerade wieder ein nettes Lied von Judas Priest anhören ( weil ich sie ja bei Wacken sehen werde! ) 
Tipp "One shot of Glory Judas Priest" ein, drücke auf das oberste Lied das kommt, aber anstatt Judas Priest kommt natürlich..
*
009 Soundsystem !*


BAAAAHHHH!!!!


5/5


----------



## Olliruh (15. Dezember 2010)

das mir meine Ex [probiert] das Leben schwer zu machen :/ 4/5


----------



## Grüne Brille (15. Dezember 2010)

Olliruh schrieb:


> das mir meine Ex [probiert] das Leben schwer zu machen :/ 4/5


das ist aber nicht die da


Olliruh schrieb:


> MEINS
> 
> 
> 
> ...



oder? :>


----------



## DER Lachmann (15. Dezember 2010)

Da kann ich wirklich nur mein aufrichtiges Beileid ausdrücken .. zu beiden Fällen


Dass es hier nicht schneit! 3/5 :<


----------



## Olliruh (15. Dezember 2010)

Grüne schrieb:


> das ist aber nicht die da
> 
> 
> oder? :>



Nein 
es ist die : 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


-.- die hat so einen scheiß character... ..!..

btt : Betrunken 5/5


----------



## Grüne Brille (15. Dezember 2010)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Nein
> es ist die :
> [...]


So langsam lässt sich ein Schema erkennen :>


----------



## Deanne (15. Dezember 2010)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Nein
> es ist die :
> 
> 
> ...



Oh, man erkennt dein Beuteschema. Irgendwie sehen die Emo-Mädels alle gleich aus.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (15. Dezember 2010)

Dass ich auf lachschon neutrale 6p erhalten habe.

5/5


----------



## Deanne (15. Dezember 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Dass ich auf lachschon neutrale 6p erhalten habe.
> 
> 5/5



NOBLE 6 Punkte, noble! Mehr als die Hälfte, das ist schon nicht mehr neutral. :>


----------



## Dominau (15. Dezember 2010)

Olliruh schrieb:


> -.- die hat so einen scheiß character... ..!..



Und das fällt dir erster nach der Trennung auf?
Also ich würde nicht mit jemanden zusammen kommen, wenn er einen scheiß charakter hat..


----------



## Olliruh (15. Dezember 2010)

Deanne schrieb:


> Oh, man erkennt dein Beuteschema. Irgendwie sehen die Emo-Mädels alle gleich aus.



Naja eig schreiben DIE mich immer an ... 

trotzdem sehen die gut aus :3


----------



## Olliruh (15. Dezember 2010)

Dominau schrieb:


> Und das fällt dir erster nach der Trennung auf?
> Also ich würde nicht mit jemanden zusammen kommen, wenn er einen scheiß charakter hat..



rate mal wieso wir uns getrennt haben ? 


[sorry wegen doppelpost]


----------



## Grüne Brille (15. Dezember 2010)

Olliruh schrieb:


> [...]
> trotzdem sehen die gut aus :3


Abgesehen davon, dass das Geschmackssache ist (*buarghs*) sieht man ja, was es gebracht hat, nur danach zu gehen^^


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (15. Dezember 2010)

Deanne schrieb:


> NOBLE 6 Punkte, noble! Mehr als die Hälfte, das ist schon nicht mehr neutral. :>



Die Hälfte wären (10+1)/2, also 5.5 Punkte. Da man bei Komma 5 aufrundet zählt 6 als neutrale Wertung.


Gib halt mit nem Fakeaccount nochmal 5, dann passts ja genau. :S


----------



## Deanne (15. Dezember 2010)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Naja eig schreiben DIE mich immer an ...
> 
> trotzdem sehen die gut aus :3



Naja, so gut wie man halt aussieht, wenn Wimpern und Haare unecht sind. Ich bin eine Frau, ich kenne die Tricks. Muhaha.
Und deine Flammen scheinen mir beide Extensions zu tragen. Daran fiel mir auch das mit dem Beuteschema auf. :>



Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Die Hälfte wären (10+1)/2, also 5.5 Punkte. Da man bei Komma 5 aufrundet zählt 6 als neutrale Wertung.



Geh mir weg mit der Rechnerei. Ich hatte in Mathe immer eine schlechte 4.


----------



## Olliruh (15. Dezember 2010)

Deanne schrieb:


> Naja, so gut wie man halt aussieht, wenn Wimpern und Haare unecht sind. Ich bin eine Frau, ich kenne die Tricks. Muhaha.
> Und deine Flammen scheinen mir beide Extensions zu tragen. Daran fiel mir auch das mit dem Beuteschema auf. :>



Naja bei der 2ten weiß ich es nicht , aber Laura hat auf dem Foto Clip-Extensions "an" [kp was man da sagt] , naja so ein aussehen gefällt mir doch schon irgendwie. Besonders die Haare & meistenst haben die auch nen richtig guten styl  

Aber Wimpern sind echt


----------



## Silenzz (15. Dezember 2010)

Den extrem bösen Muskelkater den ich morgen haben werde FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU/5


----------



## Olliruh (15. Dezember 2010)

Silenzz schrieb:


> Den extrem bösen Muskelkater den ich morgen haben werde FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU/5



Wieso ? Wieder mit Gewichten ejakuliert ?


----------



## Jester (15. Dezember 2010)

Silenzz schrieb:


> Den extrem bösen Muskelkater den ich morgen haben werde FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU/5



Wenn du dir darüber Gedanken machen kannst, bist du noch nicht betrunken genug, mein Freund!


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (15. Dezember 2010)

Jester schrieb:


> Wenn du dir darüber Gedanken machen kannst, bist du noch nicht betrunken genug, mein Freund!



Es ist unter der Woche : /


----------



## Jester (15. Dezember 2010)

SWeeT_mushrOOms schrieb:


> Es ist unter der Woche : /



Egal. Als Schüler ist man eh die meiste Zeit auf irgendwas. Zumindest bei uns auf der Schule.


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (15. Dezember 2010)

Jester schrieb:


> Egal. Als Schüler ist man eh die meiste Zeit auf irgendwas. Zumindest bei uns auf der Schule.



Hm bei uns als Schüler biste meistens nur auffem Energy-Drink Trip weil du sonst die ersten 4 Stunden verpennst


----------



## Selor Kiith (15. Dezember 2010)

Mein Schrank versucht mich zu fressen O_o 5/5


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (15. Dezember 2010)

Selor schrieb:


> Mein Schrank versucht mich zu fressen O_o 5/5



Du hast eindeutig schon genug getrunken


----------



## Jester (15. Dezember 2010)

SWeeT_mushrOOms schrieb:


> Hm bei uns als Schüler biste meistens nur auffem Energy-Drink Trip weil du sonst die ersten 4 Stunden verpennst



Das sowieso.
Dann haben wir bei uns die Spezialisten, die sich in der ersten Pause vollaufen lassen, diejenigen sowieso nur bekifft sind und die, die auch gerne mal ein Näschen ziehen. 
Verrückte Welt, an einer der besten Schulen Berlins


----------



## Selor Kiith (15. Dezember 2010)

SWeeT_mushrOOms schrieb:


> Du hast eindeutig schon genug getrunken



Ich hab garnichts getrunken... der ist über mir zusammengeklappt :O


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (15. Dezember 2010)

Jester schrieb:


> Das sowieso.
> Dann haben wir bei uns die Spezialisten, die sich in der ersten Pause vollaufen lassen, diejenigen sowieso nur bekifft sind und die, die auch gerne mal ein Näschen ziehen.
> Verrückte Welt, an einer der besten Schulen Berlins



Ich persönlich hab mit solchem Frevel nichts zu tun *hust*


----------



## Jester (15. Dezember 2010)

SWeeT_mushrOOms schrieb:


> Ich persönlich hab mit solchem Frevel nichts zu tun *hust*



Mal abgesehen von einem Schlückchen von Zeit zu Zeit bin ich auch clean. Nichtmal rauchen tu ich!


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (15. Dezember 2010)

Jester schrieb:


> Mal abgesehen von einem Schlückchen von Zeit zu Zeit



Oder auch mal ein zwei Schlückchen mehr 
Rauchen ist sowieso unbestritten ekelhaft


----------



## Caps-lock (15. Dezember 2010)

Leute die mit dem Konzept Nachtruhe ab 22 Uhr nichts anfangen können 5/5.

Ich versuchs dann nochmal mit schlafen...


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (15. Dezember 2010)

Caps-lock schrieb:


> Ich versuchs dann nochmal mit schlafen...



Dito
Morgen Doppelstunde Physik und Mathe  5/5


----------



## Asayur (16. Dezember 2010)

Mich regt so richtig auf, dass mein Chef wiedermal meint, er könne sich mir gegenüber Verhalten wie er möchte,
was aber eine starke Falschannahme seinerseits ist.

5/5


----------



## Giggelidu (16. Dezember 2010)

Leute, die meinen, ihren widerwärtig stinkenden Döner mit extra Gammelfleischbelag im vollen Bus direkt neben mir auspacken zu müssen. Da könnt' ich an die Decke gehen!


----------



## Silenzz (16. Dezember 2010)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Wieso ? Wieder mit Gewichten ejakuliert ?


Ne Kickbox-training!  Meinen Muskelkater 10/5


----------



## Selor Kiith (16. Dezember 2010)

Deutschland kapituliert vor 5cm Schnee... Gott wie dumm kann man eigentlich sein -.- "SCHEIßE! ICH KANN DEN BODEN NICHT MEHR SEHEN! ES DÜRFEN KEINE BUSSE UND BAHNEN MEHR FAHREN!!!!!!!!"  / 5


----------



## Deanne (16. Dezember 2010)

Selor schrieb:


> Deutschland kapituliert vor 5cm Schnee... Gott wie dumm kann man eigentlich sein -.- "SCHEIßE! ICH KANN DEN BODEN NICHT MEHR SEHEN! ES DÜRFEN KEINE BUSSE UND BAHNEN MEHR FAHREN!!!!!!!!"  / 5



Das gleiche passiert aber auch jedes Jahr im Sommer. "Gibt es genug Wasser für alle?", "Erhöhtes Hautkrebsrisiko!", "Killermücken!" und so weiter.

3/5: Unsachliche Diskussionen. Mit vielen Leuten kann man einfach nicht in normalem Ton, gerne auch etwas hitziger, diskutieren, ohne dass gleich Kommentare wie "Boah, bist du scheisse!" oder "Ja, laber mal!" fallen. Selbst Leute, die durchaus gebildet sind, hauen solche Dinger raus. Wie soll man auf sowas reagieren? 
Am besten wohl gar nicht.

2/5: Meine gestern gebackenen Plätzchen sind nicht so der Knaller. Schmecken etwas verkokelt, obwohl ich sonst gut kochen und backen kann.


----------



## Giggelidu (16. Dezember 2010)

Deanne schrieb:


> 2/5: Meine gestern gebackenen Plätzchen sind nicht so der Knaller. Schmecken etwas verkokelt, *obwohl ich sonst gut kochen und backen kann.*



Eine mutige Aussage, wenn schon Plätzchen verkokeln.


----------



## Konov (16. Dezember 2010)

Deanne schrieb:


> 2/5: Meine gestern gebackenen Plätzchen sind nicht so der Knaller. Schmecken etwas verkokelt, obwohl ich sonst gut kochen und backen kann.



Schick sie mir per Post, adresse gibts per PN, wenn du magst!


----------



## Olliruh (16. Dezember 2010)

Morgen haben alle Schulfrei nur ich schreib ne mathe klausur 5/5
dass ich heute bis nach Emst [1.5km] im Schneesturm laufen durfte um beim Kumpel mathe zu pauken ! HIN & ZURÜCK !!! 8/5


----------



## Ceiwyn (16. Dezember 2010)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Naja bei der 2ten weiß ich es nicht , aber Laura hat auf dem Foto Clip-Extensions "an" [kp was man da sagt] , naja so ein aussehen gefällt mir doch schon irgendwie. Besonders die Haare & meistenst haben die auch nen richtig guten styl
> 
> Aber Wimpern sind echt



Na, wenigstens die Wimpern...


----------



## Olliruh (16. Dezember 2010)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Na, wenigstens die Wimpern...



Der Rest auch ... bis auf die Haare !


----------



## Deanne (16. Dezember 2010)

Giggelidu schrieb:


> Eine mutige Aussage, wenn schon Plätzchen verkokeln.



Ich koche und backe eigentlich sehr gut und gerne, aber das Rezept war auf Japanisch verfasst und ich habe entweder die Temperatur oder die Backzeit falsch übersetzt. Aber ich muss sagen, dass sie durchaus gut schmecken und die dunkle Farbe vielleicht auch normal ist.


----------



## Giggelidu (16. Dezember 2010)

Deanne schrieb:


> Ich koche und backe eigentlich sehr gut und gerne, aber das Rezept war auf Japanisch verfasst und ich habe entweder die Temperatur oder die Backzeit falsch übersetzt. Aber ich muss sagen, dass sie durchaus gut schmecken und die dunkle Farbe vielleicht auch normal ist.



Na gut, dass es sich nur um Plätzchen handelt und nicht um exotische Giftfische. Da kann eine fehlerhafte Übersetzung zur Zubereitung fatale Folgen haben. *g*


----------



## Aeonflu-X (17. Dezember 2010)

~/10

Das man mit so einer Scheisse Geld machen kann.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=zCfm-vWuQRk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dominau (18. Dezember 2010)

MONNEEEY BOYYYY!!!
Bin Heute aus dem Bett ausgestiegen, da hab ich erstma den Swag aufgedreht.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (18. Dezember 2010)

Wie geil ist denn das ? Money Booooy xD


----------



## Deanne (18. Dezember 2010)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Der Rest auch ... bis auf die Haare !



Das weiß man als Mann nie so genau. Die Schönheitschirurgie vollbringt heutzutage wahre Wunder. :>

Aber genug der Böswilligkeit. Ich habe mich heute über eine Freundin geärgert, die immer wieder Verabredungen mit einem ausmacht und sie entweder 5 Minuten später oder 5 Minuten vor der vereinbarten Zeit wieder absagt.


----------



## Dominau (18. Dezember 2010)

Level Gear.

unendlich/5


----------



## Edou (18. Dezember 2010)

Das mein 2tes Bandshirt noch nicht da ist.  3/5
Will es Endlich, dann hab ich erstmal 8. :O


----------



## ego1899 (18. Dezember 2010)

reg mich ueber mich auf... 100000/10

wenn man von seinem schwarm in den man seit nem jahr unglaublich verknallt is und den man ein halbes jahr nich gesehen hat gestern angerufen wird und zu seiner geburtstags bzw einweihungsparty eingeladen wird und eben grad abgesagt hat weil man ihn lieber allein wieder sehen moechte anstatt auf ner feier mit zig leuten die man nich kennt is das doch mehr als daemlich oder? 

man man man manchmal versteh ich mich selbst nich mehr...


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (19. Dezember 2010)

Morgen Geschi-Arbeit und ich muss noch ne Quellenanalyse vorbereiten und ich hab mal so gar keine Lust 3/5


----------



## Rayon (19. Dezember 2010)

letzter richtiger Schultag morgen und noch ne LK Klausur und keine Motivation zum lernen 4/5


----------



## Olliruh (19. Dezember 2010)

Deanne schrieb:


> Das weiß man als Mann nie so genau. Die Schönheitschirurgie vollbringt heutzutage wahre Wunder. :>



Pssst sie ist 14 , Schönheitschirurg sososo 

naja btw HSV hat gewonnen 5/5


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (19. Dezember 2010)

Rayon schrieb:


> letzter richtiger Schultag morgen und noch ne LK Klausur und keine Motivation zum lernen 4/5


Ich schreibe morgen auch noch Mathe.

Wollte eigentlich schon heute morgen lernen, verschiebt sich jetzt aber auf gegen Abend.


Sonst gehts mir genauso wie dir. 5/5
Nach der Arbeit morgen, um spätestens 9:30 sind für mich quasi Ferien...


----------



## Olliruh (19. Dezember 2010)

Bäh Dienstag noch Deutschklausur 4/5


----------



## White_Sky (19. Dezember 2010)

Wochenende vorbei 3/5

Deutscharbeit morgen 3/5


----------



## Dominau (19. Dezember 2010)

Morgen Fäkop-Dokumentation abgeben

3/5 weil ich noch fast nichts gemacht hab.


----------



## bkeleanor (20. Dezember 2010)

Dieses T-online pop up, dass bei jedem thread wechsel nervt. 18K/5.
buffed nehmt das raus!


----------



## Giggelidu (20. Dezember 2010)

bkeleanor schrieb:


> Dieses T-online pop up, dass bei jedem thread wechsel nervt. 18K/5.
> buffed nehmt das raus!



Hab ich nicht. Adblock Plus sei dank!  

Zum Thema: Wenn der Tagesspiegel vom Sonntag erst Montag im Postkasten liegt! 2/5


----------



## M1ghtymage (20. Dezember 2010)

Mich stört dieses andere blaue Fenster mehr, das kann man nämlich nicht blockieren.


----------



## bkeleanor (20. Dezember 2010)

M1ghtymage schrieb:


> Mich stört dieses andere blaue Fenster mehr, das kann man nämlich nicht blockieren.



welches meinst du? und wo ist der pop up blocker in firefox versteckt?


----------



## Potpotom (20. Dezember 2010)

Das auf Buffed ständig irgendwelche Werbefenster aufploppen, die man, wenn überhaupt, oft erstn nach einigen Sekunden "entfernen" kann... zum kotzen dieser Dreck. 5/5


----------



## Giggelidu (20. Dezember 2010)

bkeleanor schrieb:


> welches meinst du? und wo ist der pop up blocker in firefox versteckt?



Ich hatte das Addon verlinkt, das musst du einfach zusätzlich installieren.


----------



## bkeleanor (20. Dezember 2010)

Giggelidu schrieb:


> Ich hatte das Addon verlinkt, das musst du einfach zusätzlich installieren.



tralla la....schön und gut wenn ich den installations rechte hätte
hey nice...es ist weg und kommt auch nicht mehr...hat sich von selbst erledigt :-)


----------



## M1ghtymage (20. Dezember 2010)

Habe APB aber das hilt nicht gegen das blaue Fenster


----------



## dragon1 (20. Dezember 2010)

Das ich zu dumm für Origami bin 2/5


----------



## Sh1k4ri (20. Dezember 2010)

Olliruh schrieb:


> naja btw HSV hat gewonnen 5/5






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Berserkerkitten (20. Dezember 2010)

Dass dank der scheiß Weihnachtsferien sämtliche BGs wieder voller Idioten und Arschlöcher sind. >9000/5


----------



## Olliruh (20. Dezember 2010)

Schneematsch 5/5
alles andere ist ok ,nur der Matsch nervt an ...


----------



## dragon1 (20. Dezember 2010)

Berserkerkitten schrieb:


> Dass dank der scheiß Weihnachtsferien sämtliche BGs wieder voller Idioten und Arschlöcher sind. >9000/5



lulz. also bei uns haben die weihnachtsferien leider immer noch nicht begonnen...



Bei mir wieder mal Winter... ICH HASSE DIESE KÄLTE warum bin ich so kälteempfindlich ;( 5/5
Ganzes Haus unbeheizt, mein Zimmer dauerhaft auf maximaler Wärme, ich schlaf mit 2 Decken, und mir is kaaaalt.


----------



## M1ghtymage (21. Dezember 2010)

Magenschleimhautentzündung. 5/5. Die ganze beschissene Nacht wach gewesen mit höllischen Bauchschmerzen und Kotzen.


----------



## Potpotom (21. Dezember 2010)

Alles... 5/5


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (21. Dezember 2010)

Scheißtag
Mordsunzufrieden mit der Situation


----------



## Sh1k4ri (21. Dezember 2010)

Mir schreibt die ganze Zeit so'n Mädel SMSen, die ich angeblich auf ner Party kennengelernt habe, ich weiß aber garnix mehr  3/5


----------



## Giggelidu (21. Dezember 2010)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Mir schreibt die ganze Zeit so'n Mädel SMSen, die ich angeblich auf ner Party kennengelernt habe, ich weiß aber garnix mehr  3/5



Und über was genau regst du dich jetzt auf? Ick würd' ma freuen!


----------



## Sh1k4ri (21. Dezember 2010)

Giggelidu schrieb:


> Und über was genau regst du dich jetzt auf? Ick würd' ma freuen!



Ich finds gruselig... wie kam die an meine Handynummer ? Woher weiß die wie ich heiße ? ... strange... aber ok.


----------



## Silenzz (21. Dezember 2010)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Ich finds gruselig... wie kam die an meine Handynummer ? Woher weiß die wie ich heiße ? ... strange... aber ok.


Oder es sind Freunde von dir die dich flaxen wollen 

Die Spanisch-Klausur morgen -.-* 10/5 zumal meine Lehrerin die ganze letzte Woche nicht da war und ich seit 1,5 Wochen ca. kein Spanisch mehr hatte, -> 20/5


----------



## Sh1k4ri (21. Dezember 2010)

Silenzz schrieb:


> Oder es sind Freunde von dir die dich flaxen wollen



Hab ja mit ihr telefoniert ... ist nun auch egal.

Dass ich morgen noch Weihnachtsgeschenke besorgen muss ... 3/5
Dass ich es (so wie ich mich kenne) eh erst am Donnerstag mache 5/5


----------



## Olliruh (21. Dezember 2010)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Mir schreibt die ganze Zeit so'n Mädel SMSen, die ich angeblich auf ner Party kennengelernt habe, ich weiß aber garnix mehr  3/5



solange du Aldi-Talk hast & du nicht zuviel geld ausgibts ist doch alles im grünen bereich


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (21. Dezember 2010)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Mir schreibt die ganze Zeit so'n Mädel SMSen, die ich angeblich auf ner Party kennengelernt habe, ich weiß aber garnix mehr  3/5


Schon scheiße, wenn man sich zusäuft und alles vergisst. :/




Btt: Leicht erkältet, hoffentlich ist es morgen weg, damit ich wieder voll Sport in den Ferien machen kann. 3/5


----------



## Sh1k4ri (21. Dezember 2010)

Olliruh schrieb:


> solange du Aldi-Talk hast & du nicht zuviel geld ausgibts ist doch alles im grünen bereich



Ne, auf solche Momente bin ich nicht vorbereitet...


----------



## Olliruh (21. Dezember 2010)

Apropos "versaufen" 

dass ich immer noch nicht weiß wo mein Armband ist 
irgendjemand hat es am wochenende auf der party genommen doch ,ich weiß nicht mehr wo es ist


----------



## Shaila (21. Dezember 2010)

Das diese Abzockerfirma "hardwareversand" mir mein Geld nicht zurückerstattet und das zu Weihnachten. Das regt mich sogar mehr als richtig auf, das bringt mich zum Bersten.


----------



## M1ghtymage (21. Dezember 2010)

Meneleus01 schrieb:


> Das diese Abzockerfirma "hardwareversand" mir mein Geld nicht zurückerstattet und das zu Weihnachten. Das regt mich sogar mehr als richtig auf, das bringt mich zum Bersten.



Haha, sowas lese ich in dem Thread nicht das erste Mal. Ich finde es lustig, dass die ganzen 'Berater' im Technik Bereich immer Hardwareversand empfehlen. Sind wahrscheinlich bezahlt.... HWV ist einfach scheisse. Kauf es dir lieber bei Alternate.de da wirst du nicht verarscht.


----------



## Olliruh (21. Dezember 2010)

Internet kaufen ist sowieso doof. 
Man sollte immer da kaufen wo man zur not auch noch persönlich das geld wiederholen kann...
wenn ihr versteht was ich meine


----------



## M1ghtymage (21. Dezember 2010)

Das ist immer so eine Sache. Im Laden musst du halt einiges mehr bezahlen. Und wenn du auch noch eine "Ansprechperson" haben willst, die dir einen Komplett-PC macht, bist du richtig am Arsch und kannst dir gleich 'nen Alienware PC kaufen. Davon hat man dann genauso wenig.


----------



## Olliruh (21. Dezember 2010)

mh nen kumpel hat mir für 500euro nen mehr als ordentlichen Pc zusammen geschraubt ...
joa und wär es nichts geworden hätt ich ihn solange geschlagen bist das geld wieder mein ist !


----------



## Davatar (21. Dezember 2010)

Olliruh schrieb:


> mh nen kumpel hat mir für 500euro nen mehr als ordentlichen Pc zusammen geschraubt ...
> joa und wär es nichts geworden hätt ich ihn solange geschlagen bist das geld wieder mein ist !


:O und ich dachte immer, sowas gibts nur in Konsolen-Spielen O:


----------



## Dabow (22. Dezember 2010)

Alte Menschen die mit 30 km/h in Ortschaften vor mir fahren!

KLASSE ...


----------



## Shaila (22. Dezember 2010)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Internet kaufen ist sowieso doof.
> Man sollte immer da kaufen wo man zur not auch noch persönlich das geld wiederholen kann...
> wenn ihr versteht was ich meine



Na wenn es die Angebote die meinen Wünschen entsprechen schlicht weg nur im Internet verfügbar sind siehts halt blöd aus. Nun habe ich Urlaub und keinen neuen PC nur weil die mir mein Geld nicht zurücküberweißen, es ist zum Heulen.


----------



## Davatar (22. Dezember 2010)

Nur 2 Stunden geschlafen zu haben: zu müde um mich aufzuregen/5


----------



## Manoroth (22. Dezember 2010)

die werbung hier im forum die immer aufploppt 2/5


----------



## Alpax (22. Dezember 2010)

Manoroth schrieb:


> die werbung hier im forum die immer aufploppt 2/5



6/5 ... ich würde freiwillig Geld spenden nur um Buffed werbefrei geniessen zu können


----------



## Grüne Brille (22. Dezember 2010)

Alpax schrieb:


> 6/5 ... ich würde freiwillig Geld spenden nur um Buffed werbefrei geniessen zu können


ja. das wäre ne idee. das ganze könnte man dann premiumaccount nennen... oh wait!


----------



## Kartonics (22. Dezember 2010)

die sinnlosen threads im WoW allgemeinem forum 10/5


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (22. Dezember 2010)

Dass ich Schnupfen habe und ich mich wohl die nächsten Tage nicht sportlich betätigen kann. 5/5


----------



## Alpax (22. Dezember 2010)

Grüne schrieb:


> ja. das wäre ne idee. das ganze könnte man dann premiumaccount nennen... oh wait!



Blöd nur das ich einen Premium-Account habe *zwinker*


----------



## Potpotom (22. Dezember 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Dass ich Schnupfen habe und ich mich wohl die nächsten Tage nicht sportlich betätigen kann. 5/5


Wäh... Sport. Wäre für mich ein Grund für den "was freut euch-Thread". xD

btt: kalter Kaffee... 1/5


----------



## Grüne Brille (22. Dezember 2010)

Alpax schrieb:


> Blöd nur das ich einen Premium-Account habe *zwinker*


Dann genießt du buffed immerhin werbefreier als andere.
Blöd nur, dass dieses Argument bei dir wohl nich zählt *zwinker*


----------



## Sugarwarlock (23. Dezember 2010)

Windows rechner 5/5

die wow community 4/5

failige programmierer wie die, die steam 4 mac machen 3/5


----------



## Olliruh (23. Dezember 2010)

Skype down 5/5


----------



## Konov (23. Dezember 2010)

5/5 für frühes aufstehen und arbeiten "müssen"

3/5 für Müdigkeit


----------



## sympathisant (23. Dezember 2010)

frau hat mir n dolby-sorround-set voin logitech zu weihnachten bestellt. wünsch ich mir schon seit nem halben jahr. gestern kam das paket auf dem gross und fett das logitech-logo aussen draufgemalt ist .. jetzt weiss ich was ich bekomme. ganze weihnachtliche auspack-und-überrascht-werden-moment im arsch. 6/5


----------



## Giggelidu (23. Dezember 2010)

@sympathisant
Tja, jetzt ist deine schauspielerische Qualität gefragt! 

Mich regt regt grad dieses abgefuckte Asus-Touchpad beim EEE auf, das ständig nicht macht, was ich will! Billigdreck! 4/5


----------



## sympathisant (23. Dezember 2010)

naja, die freude ist schon echt. aber die überraschung eben nicht mehr .. .-(

darf jetzt 150mb über 3G aufs phone runterladen, weil ich nicht abwarten kann nfs auszuprobieren bis ich zu hause bin und n WLAN in reichweite ist. 1/5


----------



## BlizzLord (23. Dezember 2010)

Hmmm, Weihnachten! 10/10


----------



## Reflox (23. Dezember 2010)

BlizzLord schrieb:


> Hmmm, Weihnachten! 10/10



Ohja


----------



## Tilbie (23. Dezember 2010)

Ewig langsamer download bei Steam 3/5


----------



## Olliruh (23. Dezember 2010)

Meine Mutter...
Sie so :

Olli du Guffel du räumst jetzt den Tisch ab ...

*böshaftes Lachen*
*invernalisches Orgelspielen*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ipzR9bhei_o

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Perkone (23. Dezember 2010)

Morgen arbeiten satte 3 stunden 4/5, danach zu muttern fahren weihnachtsfuttern 5/5 ... will lieber zockn xD


----------



## Dominau (23. Dezember 2010)

Ich schreib seit 10 Minuten mit einem Freund über ein richtig ernstes Thema.
Jetzt bekomm ich die Nachricht " Hey, der Typ ist garnicht da, ich bin jemand ganz anders."

Hätte er das nicht gleich schreiben können? >.<

5/5


----------



## Sh1k4ri (24. Dezember 2010)

Dass ich bald schon wieder für ne Woche wech aufn Seminar muss und SIE dann wieder ne Woche nicht sehe....  1234567890987654321234567898765432/5.


----------



## Reflox (24. Dezember 2010)

Darksiders stürzt immer ab 5/5
Mein Bruder beschuldigt mich und Steam weil bei ihm Minecraft nicht funktioniert. Er sagt ich klaue ihm die Bandbreite dabei hat er nochmehr als ich 5/5


----------



## Dominau (24. Dezember 2010)

Dein Bruder ist cool. 
Er spielt Minecraft


----------



## Reflox (24. Dezember 2010)

Dominau schrieb:


> Dein Bruder ist cool.
> Er spielt Minecraft



Ich spiel auch^^
Aber ich denke nicht dass er cool ist, wenn er dabei anfängt zu heulen. :I


----------



## Konov (24. Dezember 2010)

Matsch und Wasser das in die Bude getragen wird und dann Silberfischchen anlockt 10000/5


----------



## Rayon (24. Dezember 2010)

20 cm neuschnee unendlich/5


----------



## Meriane (24. Dezember 2010)

Schnee 5/5

Dass wegen dem scheiß Schnee die Post nicht kommt und deswegen die Geschenke für meine Familie nicht kommen 10/5 -.-

dass ich mir deswegen was einfallen lassen muss 3/5


----------



## Dominau (24. Dezember 2010)

Reflox schrieb:


> Ich spiel auch^^
> Aber ich denke nicht dass er cool ist, wenn er dabei anfängt zu heulen. :I



Du bist viel cooler wie dein Bruder, den du bist noch auf Buffed unterwegs!


----------



## Dracun (24. Dezember 2010)

Mich regt dieses verdammte scheiß Wetter langsam auf 1000/5
Aus diesem Grund wird mein Sohnemann mit keiner seiner Omas Weihnachten feiern können. So langsam kotzt es echt an. Dabei freut er sich immer wenn seine Oma´s vorbei kommen (Gut eigentlich kommt nur eine Oma vorbei aber das ist was anderes )
Der sture Schädel meiner Schwiegermutter 10/5
Zumindest für einen Feiertag könnte Sie ja über Ihren Schatten springen und vorbei kommen, ich habe immer gesagt, das auch wenn wir 2 Probleme haben, das des Kind net drunter leiden soll und ich bestimmt Sie nie vor der Tür abwimmeln würde, wenn Sie vorbei kommt.

Aber egal

Frohes Fest !!


----------



## ego1899 (25. Dezember 2010)

Ach wie gut das jeder weiß, das ich auf Weihnachten scheiß... 

Trotzdem doof fuer die Kinder auf jeden Fall, deshalb schließ ich mich an was das Wetter betrifft. 

Weil mein kleiner Neffe und meine kleine Nichte zu Besuch kommen wollten und schon 2x der Flug gecancled worden is. Einmal saßen sie sogar schon im Flieger ^ ^ Dafuer durften sie wenigstens ins Cockpit und n paar Knoepfe druecken. 
Tante hat Heiligabend also allein verbracht und sitzt immer noch auf ihren Geschenken...

5/10 weil mich Weihnachten eh nich juckt, nur wegen den kleinen halt...


----------



## Giggelidu (25. Dezember 2010)

Hab mich beim Einparken gerade verschätzt und mich übel festgefahren. Die Schneedecke ist dicker als ich zuerst dachte. Steht erstmal so lala, aber wenn ich morgen wieder los will, das wird ein Spaß!  5/5


----------



## tonygt (26. Dezember 2010)

also ich hab kein Problem mit dem schnee ^^
könnt aber auch daran liegen das ich nen Subaru mit 4x4 antriebt fahr


----------



## Sh1k4ri (27. Dezember 2010)

Dass (fast) alle kleinen Jungen mittlerweile aussehen wie Justin Bieber 3/5


----------



## Rayon (27. Dezember 2010)

Dreckschnee unendlich/5
Kältwelle -20° die Tage 10000/5. :S


----------



## Selor Kiith (28. Dezember 2010)

Weicheier 1/5


----------



## Schrottinator (28. Dezember 2010)

Prüfungszeit 4/5


----------



## Thoor (28. Dezember 2010)

tonygt schrieb:


> also ich hab kein Problem mit dem schnee ^^
> könnt aber auch daran liegen das ich nen Subaru mit 4x4 antriebt fahr



'06 Impreza WRX STI? :O


----------



## Olliruh (28. Dezember 2010)

League of Legends,es ist soo verbuggt 5/5


----------



## painschkes (28. Dezember 2010)

_Das ich nicht weiss welches Xbox-Spiel ich mir bestellen soll..Alan Wake (ohne Addons) durch - Forza 3 macht mir nicht sooo Spaß und "nur" BlackOps ist zu eintönig ._.

2/5_


----------



## Schrottinator (28. Dezember 2010)

Deine Probleme hätt' ich gern...


----------



## painschkes (28. Dezember 2010)

_Kuhl wa?

...._


----------



## Olliruh (28. Dezember 2010)

Hohl dir :
Halo
Fifa
HdR


----------



## Sh1k4ri (28. Dezember 2010)

Falls du RDR noch nicht hast kauf es gefälligst !!!!


----------



## painschkes (28. Dezember 2010)

_Hmm..mal schauen :-)_


----------



## Edou (28. Dezember 2010)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Falls du RDR noch nicht hast kauf es gefälligst !!!!


Ohja, ich Zocks seit Gestern Online und muss sagen: LUV IT! =)


----------



## painschkes (28. Dezember 2010)

_Wie ist das denn Online..wie muss ich mir das vorstellen?

/Edit : Okay...grad auf Youtube geschaut - schaut interessant aus 

Mal schauen :-)
_


----------



## Reflox (29. Dezember 2010)

Windows Live. OVERNINETHOUSAND!!!!/5


----------



## Erz1 (29. Dezember 2010)

Das heute mein BFBC2 Spiel mit der Post ankam , ich es installiert habe, ein Update gezogen hab, was mega lange gedauert hat und kurz am Ende abeschmiert ist und nun neu startet .... 5/5


----------



## Sh1k4ri (29. Dezember 2010)

Dass ich nicht weiß was ich Sylvester machen soll... Männerabend oder mit Freundin verbringen  ... 5/5


----------



## Olliruh (29. Dezember 2010)

erst Männerabend DANN freundin 
das ist doch klar


----------



## Luminesce (29. Dezember 2010)

Freundin geht vor ^.^!!

Ich springe über meinen Schatten und gehe wieder mal in einen Club... (an Sylvester).
Regt mich insofern auf dass ich keine bessere Idee hatte und mich nun meiner WoW-Freundin angepasst habe, welche darauf bestand wieder was mit ihr zu unternehmen 0.5/5


----------



## Olliruh (29. Dezember 2010)

mh erst Freundin dann Männerabend ...

aber der weitere Abend könnte noch sehr anstregend werden wenn du erst bei deiner freundin warst


----------



## Luminesce (29. Dezember 2010)

ich meinte eigentlich nur Freundin, die Frage war ja auch "entweder oder".


----------



## Sh1k4ri (29. Dezember 2010)

Olliruh schrieb:


> mh erst Freundin dann Männerabend ...
> 
> aber der weitere Abend könnte noch sehr anstregend werden wenn du erst bei deiner freundin warst



Ich hör schon den Spruch "musstest du wieder soviel trinken ?"... naja, ich werde mich wohl beugen müssen... (hört sich bissl komisch an  )


----------



## Olliruh (29. Dezember 2010)

Wenn du ERST bei deiner Freundin warst ,kommt nicht so ein Spruch


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (29. Dezember 2010)

Wenn du nichts trinkst kommt nicht der Spruch, und du bleibst flexibel in der Wahl der Reihenfolge!


----------



## Sh1k4ri (29. Dezember 2010)

Olli, hast Recht  Sorry...


----------



## Olliruh (29. Dezember 2010)

Danke ,ich weiß 

Mh mal sehen ob ich Silvester was trinke xD


----------



## ego1899 (29. Dezember 2010)

boah leute guckt euch bloß nich diesen skylight an, das is echt der letzte schund. guck mir echt alles an was im kino is aber das war mit abstand der schlimmste schmutz 2010... 
wenn ich dafuer ins kino gegamgen waer haett ich mein geld zurueck verlangt...

volle 5/5 !!!


----------



## Tilbie (30. Dezember 2010)

Demon's Souls 4/5, blöder Turmritter


----------



## Giggelidu (30. Dezember 2010)

ego1899 schrieb:


> boah leute guckt euch bloß nich diesen skylight an, das is echt der letzte schund. guck mir echt alles an was im kino is aber das war mit abstand der schlimmste schmutz 2010...
> wenn ich dafuer ins kino gegamgen waer haett ich mein geld zurueck verlangt...
> 
> volle 5/5 !!!



Einfach nur lol, der zweite Part. Wie geil!


----------



## buffedtwink (30. Dezember 2010)

alles


----------



## Reflox (31. Dezember 2010)

Immernoch Windows Live 5/5

GTA IV, vor 4 Tagen oder so für nen 20ger gekauft, heute ist es verdammt nochmal nurnoch 8.50 mit allem drum und dran -.- 5/5


----------



## Sh1k4ri (2. Januar 2011)

dass ich erst nach Tag 2 nen leichten Kater habe... 3/5

(das wars mir aber wert  )


----------



## Olliruh (2. Januar 2011)

Lol ich hab gemerkt dass ich relativ trinkfest bin xD
aber meine Freundin hat jetzt 41° Fieber  5/5


----------



## Sh1k4ri (2. Januar 2011)

ich hab ne fette Brandblase am Finger, obwohl ich an Sylvester nicht geböllert habe... wtf kommt die her !? 5/5 

Olli deine Sig macht mich irre >_<


----------



## M1ghtymage (2. Januar 2011)

Das Viech sieht aus wie eine Aubergine gepaart mit einem Esel. Dazu kommt das Gesicht eines radioaktiv verseuchten, perversen Frosches.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (2. Januar 2011)

M1ghtymage schrieb:


> Das Viech sieht aus wie eine Aubergine gepaart mit einem Esel. Dazu kommt das Gesicht eines radioaktiv verseuchten, perversen Frosches.



Hätte es nicht treffender beschreiben können


----------



## ego1899 (2. Januar 2011)

also ich find den klasse 
grad mal nach bunchie gegoogelt, da gibts ja noch viel geilere xD




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



olli lass dir hier bloß nix einreden, ich mag ihn 

also: olliruh's signtur 0/5


----------



## Olliruh (2. Januar 2011)

haterz gona hate


----------



## Sh1k4ri (2. Januar 2011)

Olliruh schrieb:


> haterz gona hate



true, true.

Morgen Seminar undiscribeable/5 , ich hab soooowas von keinen Bock...


----------



## Thoor (2. Januar 2011)

Das ich der Frau meiner Träume helfe nen anderen zu finden und der Typ nichts weiter als Dreck ist

RAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAGE/5


----------



## Olliruh (2. Januar 2011)

dann machst du was falsch ...


----------



## Thoor (2. Januar 2011)

Olliruh schrieb:


> dann machst du was falsch ...



Ist nicht ganz so einfach


----------



## Bananacat (2. Januar 2011)

omg


----------



## M1ghtymage (2. Januar 2011)

Auf, erzähl uns die ganze Story, uns ist langweilig.


----------



## Olliruh (2. Januar 2011)

He is just a regular everyday normal guy ...




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=5PsnxDQvQpw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Hordlerkiller (3. Januar 2011)

Also mich reggt auf tja was achja
das ich kein gebrauchtauto unter 500 € kriege wegen scheiss abwrackprämie 666/10
das gute gebrauchte über 2500 € kosten 999999999/10


thx du piep Prämie -.-


----------



## Azerak (3. Januar 2011)

Kreiswehrersatzamt : 
In deren Schreiben steht Leute die Abi machen, FOS oder studieren /studieren wollen sollen sich nicht melden!
2 Sachen treffen auf mich zu - LASST MICH ENDLICH IN FRIEDEN!
5²²²/5

Das morgen wieder Schule ist:
5/5

Naruto Signaturen und Avatare:
5/5


----------



## ego1899 (3. Januar 2011)

Was Ferien schon wieder vorbei?

Ok dann auch 5/5, weil ich die Kiddies und die Halbstarken wieder in der Bahn ertragen muss...


----------



## ego1899 (3. Januar 2011)

Was Ferien schon wieder vorbei?

Ok dann auch 5/5, weil ich die Kiddies und die Halbstarken wieder in der Bahn ertragen muss...


----------



## Kartonics (3. Januar 2011)

ferien sind erst donnerstag bei mir zuende


----------



## FermiParadoxon (4. Januar 2011)

- Kälte, Winter und der ganze Kramm. Macht mich persönlich ziemlich mürrisch...

- EXTREM nervig: den eigenen Handyklingelton als Ohrwurm zu haben und deswegen zu denken, dass man dauernd angerufen wird. (Das nimmt grad unnormale Maße an, ich sollte ihn einfach ändern...)

- Dass ich nicht zocken kann, weil ich bei meinen Eltern bin. -.-
Ja, das weckt wieder den Nerd in mir...


----------



## Giggelidu (4. Januar 2011)

Durch die Kälte ersteifende Kopfhörerkabel. Regt mich tierisch auf, wenn ich unterwegs bin und meine Mucke brauche!  5/5


----------



## Deathstyle (4. Januar 2011)

Kein Rhino's mehr 4/5.
Das ich gleich mein Bad putzen werde 1/5.


----------



## Potpotom (4. Januar 2011)

Azerak schrieb:


> Kreiswehrersatzamt :
> In deren Schreiben steht Leute die Abi machen, FOS oder studieren /studieren wollen sollen sich nicht melden!
> 2 Sachen treffen auf mich zu - LASST MICH ENDLICH IN FRIEDEN!
> 5²²²/5


Das Problem mit dem Wehrdienst dürfte sich für dich eigentlich erledigt haben... mit dem gestrigen Tage wurden die letzten Wehrpflichtigen einberufen und selbige ausgesetzt. Beim nächsten Einberufungstermin im März sollen nur noch Freiwillige einberufen werden, und der bist du ja eindeutig nicht.

Mach ein Schreiben ans KWEA fertig falls die das noch nicht mitbekommen haben. *g


----------



## Deanne (4. Januar 2011)

2/5: Leute, die Dinge kommentieren, mit denen sie sich nicht auskennen.

Männer schwingen große Reden über Unterleibschmerzen ("Das ist doch nur Einbildung!") und BWL-Studenten haben kluge Ratschläge zum LA-Studium parat. Wenn man von einem Thema keinen Plan hat, dann sollte man sich besser raushalten, bevor man Sachen erzählt, die nicht Hand und Fuß haben.


----------



## Olliruh (4. Januar 2011)

In den Ferien lernen zu müssen  5/5


----------



## Erz1 (4. Januar 2011)

Leute die meinen, man könne 18 Stunden vor dem Termin für die Gruppenarbeit den Tag verschieben, weswegen ich nun die Tage mit meiner Freundin umplanen darf 99999999/5


----------



## Luminesce (5. Januar 2011)

dass meine Mutter wieder schwanger ist (wegen ihrem zweiten Ehemann), es könnte mein Kind sein :s... 5/5


----------



## Olliruh (5. Januar 2011)

WTF


----------



## Kuya (5. Januar 2011)

Luminesce schrieb:


> dass meine Mutter wieder schwanger ist (wegen ihrem zweiten Ehemann), es könnte mein Kind sein :s... 5/5





Olliruh schrieb:


> WTF



...er meint damit, dass die Altersdifferenz für einen Bruder einfach lächerlich groß ist. 
(Kann ich nachvollziehen, mein Bruder ist 10 Jahre jünger als ich, was noch OK, aber Hart an der Grenze ist)

Dafür kann ich über ihn an meinen Eltern Rache üben, indem ich ihre Autorität untergrabe und immer genau dann
auf der Matte stehe, wenn sie versuchen ihm was zu verbieten, oder ihn bestrafen wollen.

(z.B.: Du gehst nicht auf das Konzert und es gibt kein Taschengeld! -> _Hier hast du 100 Euro,ich fahr euch dann später hin!_ ).
Oh ja, ich kann in manchen Dingen seeeehr Nachtragend sein. 


Achja und btT: Das trotz abgeklungener Erkältung meine Nase ein Gefühl verursacht, als hätte ich 100 Gramm Sägespäne durch einen Strohhalm inhaliert. 4/5


----------



## Luminesce (5. Januar 2011)

@ Kuya, ich will keine Rache ausüben. Meiner Meinung nach sind meine Mutter und mein Stiefvater einfach zu alt.. Für das eine Kind jetzt mussten beide schon tonnenweise Medikamente einnehmen und sie wollen noch ein 2. gemeinsames Kind. Zudem weiss ich gar nicht ob ich das Kind als mein Geschwister ansehen werde, die Beziehung zwischen mir und meinem Stiefvater ist seeehr kompliziert und der einzige Grund wieso wir uns nicht mehr streiten ist, dass ich so tue als ob ich ihn als Familienmitglied akzeptieren würde.


----------



## Konov (5. Januar 2011)

Luminesce schrieb:


> @ Kuya, ich will keine Rache ausüben. Meiner Meinung nach sind meine Mutter und mein Stiefvater einfach zu alt.. Für das eine Kind jetzt mussten beide schon tonnenweise Medikamente einnehmen und sie wollen noch ein 2. gemeinsames Kind. Zudem weiss ich gar nicht ob ich das Kind als mein Geschwister ansehen werde, die Beziehung zwischen mir und meinem Stiefvater ist seeehr kompliziert und der einzige Grund wieso wir uns nicht mehr streiten ist, dass ich so tue als ob ich ihn als Familienmitglied akzeptieren würde.



Würde es mir am Arsch vorbeigehen lassen. Kommste wohl am besten mit weg 


WoW Spieler die in Random-Dungeon-Gruppen nicht mal hallo sagen, sich aber über alles und jeden beschweren als wären sie Gott und jeder Mitspieler nichts.  5/5


----------



## Thoor (5. Januar 2011)

Als ich kanns zu 100% verstehen und würds wohl genau so sehen...

@Topic: das mir dieser vollpfosten der mir den kotflügel abrasiert hat nichtmal ne nummer dagelassen hat

RAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAH


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (6. Januar 2011)

kennt ihr das?
ihr baut ein erz ab, wollt auf euer flugmount steigen und drückt schon leertaste und nach vorne bevor das vieh überhaupt erscheint damit ihr direkt aufsteigen und weitersuchen könnt und das letzte was ihr seht ist eure spielfigur die auf nem fetten kodo in den abgrund segelt.


----------



## Edou (6. Januar 2011)

SWeeT_mushrOOms schrieb:


> kennt ihr das?
> ihr baut ein erz ab, wollt auf euer flugmount steigen und drückt schon leertaste und nach vorne bevor das vieh überhaupt erscheint damit ihr direkt aufsteigen und weitersuchen könnt und das letzte was ihr seht ist eure spielfigur die auf nem fetten kodo in den abgrund segelt.



Ich sags mal so: Als ich noch Aktiv war, ist mir dass mit meiner Druidin nur passiert wenn so ein Drecksvieh neben mir Spawnte und ich im Kampf war, ansonsten: Nein.


----------



## Reflox (6. Januar 2011)

SWeeT_mushrOOms schrieb:


> kennt ihr das?
> ihr baut ein erz ab, wollt auf euer flugmount steigen und drückt schon leertaste und nach vorne bevor das vieh überhaupt erscheint damit ihr direkt aufsteigen und weitersuchen könnt und das letzte was ihr seht ist eure spielfigur die auf nem fetten kodo in den abgrund segelt.



Ohja, vorallem sind die Situationen lustig: Man fliegt runter überlebt, freut sich... <Beginne Kampf> bäm tot.

Mathematik 5/5


----------



## Thoor (6. Januar 2011)

Das beim PN senden son verschissener Array Fehler auftaucht


----------



## Tequara (7. Januar 2011)

Wenn so 2-3 jugendliche am straßenrand sitzen du vorbeigehst sie kurz ansiehst und sie dich dann fragen ob du ein Problem hast.  99/5
Leute die den ganzen Tag auf Facebook sind / oder vor der Xbox hängen und dann meinen die leute die WoW o.a. Zocken sind süchtler. 6/5

und noch andre Sachen


----------



## Blooddrainer (7. Januar 2011)

Social Networks 5/5
Das deutsche Schulsystem 5/5
Vorurteile gegenüber Randgruppen 4/5
Mainstream 5/5


----------



## BlizzLord (8. Januar 2011)

Kuya schrieb:


> Dafür kann ich über ihn an meinen Eltern Rache üben, indem ich ihre Autorität untergrabe und immer genau dann
> auf der Matte stehe, wenn sie versuchen ihm was zu verbieten, oder ihn bestrafen wollen.
> 
> (z.B.: Du gehst nicht auf das Konzert und es gibt kein Taschengeld! -> _Hier hast du 100 Euro,ich fahr euch dann später hin!_ ).
> Oh ja, ich kann in manchen Dingen seeeehr Nachtragend sein.



Das würd ich aber erst machen wenn das Kind alt genug dafür ist sonst verziehst du das Kind.
Und dann ist das keine Rache sondern Dummheit.
(Nicht das Leute auf die Idee kommen das bei einem 3-x Jahre alten Kind zu machen. )


----------



## Schrottinator (8. Januar 2011)

Ich muss fast 1300 Tooltips für nen Talentplaner für Rift machen 5/5

Ich muss 36 Skilltrees bauen 3/5

Ein Labortermin der von 14 - 20:30 Uhr dauert. 100/5


----------



## Konov (8. Januar 2011)

1 Stunde für Waschmaschine und 2 Stunden (!!!) für den Trockner bei meiner Tagesplanung zu berücksichtigen 4/5

Schmodderwetter mit immerhin ab und zu ein wenig Sonne dazwischen 3/5


----------



## Olliruh (8. Januar 2011)

Blooddrainer schrieb:


> Mainstream 5/5



oh nein ich bin so mainstream dass ich jeden Tag etwas dusche & esse omg verfluche mich :3


----------



## ego1899 (8. Januar 2011)

Olliruh schrieb:


> oh nein ich bin so mainstream dass ich jeden Tag etwas dusche & esse omg verfluche mich :3



omg seht ihn euch an er hat brot gegessen


----------



## Sh1k4ri (8. Januar 2011)

Justin-Bieber-Faces 5/5... wieso zum Teufel schauen fast alle 10-15 jährige Jungs nun so aus wie er ? ...


----------



## Grüne Brille (8. Januar 2011)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Justin-Bieber-Faces 5/5... wieso zum Teufel schauen fast alle 10-15 jährige Jungs nun so aus wie er ? ...


Vermutlich weil genau in der Altersklasse jetzt alle Mädels auf den stehen und sich die Jungs so erhoffen, ein Mädel abzukriegen.


----------



## Olliruh (8. Januar 2011)

Nein ,weil die Jungen die so aussehen definitiv (!!) ein Mädchen abbekommen !


----------



## Schrottinator (8. Januar 2011)

Vielleicht sieht ja Justin Bieber so aus wie ein 10-15 jähriger Junge, wenn er das nicht sogar ist.


----------



## Grüne Brille (8. Januar 2011)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Nein ,weil die Jungen die so aussehen definitiv (!!) ein Mädchen abbekommen !


Oder sie bekommen einen Jungen ab, der so aussieht wie sie, was ja aufs gleiche hinausläuft.


----------



## Olliruh (8. Januar 2011)

Nein ,glaub mal !!
Die bekommen soviele Mädchen ab das glaubst du nicht


----------



## Grüne Brille (8. Januar 2011)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Nein ,glaub mal !!
> Die bekommen soviele Mädchen ab das glaubst du nicht


Dass so Leute echt Mädchen abbekommen 1/5 *g* (um mal wieder btt zu kommen^^)


----------



## Olliruh (8. Januar 2011)

& dass nicht zu knapp ...

weil jede,jede Menge Mädels auf diesen Styl setehen x3


----------



## Sh1k4ri (8. Januar 2011)

Olliruh schrieb:


> weil jede,jede Menge Mädels auf diesen Styl setehen x3



Mich macht das einfach nur aggressiv, wenn ich ne Gruppe von Jungs sehe die alle(!!) gleich aussehen, ich weiß nicht. Hab ja eigentlich nix gegen Mainstream und den ganzen Scheiß, aber sowas...

p.s. EINIGE Mädels stehen drauf...


----------



## Rayon (8. Januar 2011)

dass viele aus meiner Gilde n Rift Beta Key haben und ich nicht. 457u8q947632104632780462780468/5. -.-


----------



## Olliruh (8. Januar 2011)

naja eig ist das ja eher der skater styl & nur weil Justin Bieber so aussieht ist man auf einmal mainstream, sowas stört mich extrem. Ich hatte meine Haare vor Justin Bieber schon so nur jetzt seh ich auf einmal aus wie er . 
Stören tut es mich nicht weil ich eine Ische nach der anderen aufreißen kann (bis auf das ich zurzeit ne freundin habe) aber es geht halt darum dass ich es könnte . Ist halt so ,wird sich bald ändern & ich werde die Frisur trotzdem so lassen ,weil es mir steht & nichts anderes .


----------



## Sh1k4ri (8. Januar 2011)

ist ja auch vollkommen in Ordnung... mich nervt nur die Tatsache, die sie jetzt alle mit der Frisur ankommen... und so verbreitet war die vorher auch noch nicht.

Naja, schluss mit der Diskussion...


----------



## Olliruh (8. Januar 2011)

mh naja ok sie ist ib der gesellschaftlich verbreiteter geworden ,aber sie war früher in meinen kreisen auch schon verbreitet x3

Btw: Dir auch Frohes Neues


----------



## White_Sky (8. Januar 2011)

Das am 10.1. wieder Schule ist >.<!

EDIT: Frohes neues nachträglich ^^


----------



## M1ghtymage (8. Januar 2011)

White_Sky schrieb:


> Das am 10.1. wieder Schule ist >.<!



und dazu: Dass ich am 10.1. Chemie schreibe.


----------



## Reflox (8. Januar 2011)

Dass ich morgen ins Skilager muss 5/5

Ich hasse Wintersport


----------



## Laz0rgun (8. Januar 2011)

> Dass ich morgen ins Skilager muss 5/5
> 
> Ich hasse Wintersport



Tauschen?


----------



## Reflox (8. Januar 2011)

Laz0rgun schrieb:


> Tauschen?



Gerne.


----------



## ego1899 (9. Januar 2011)

aaargh... gerade versucht meinen alten account bei sr-nexus (forum für das p&p rollenspiel shadowrun) zu reaktivieren. die haben aber seit ich mich vor ca 8 jahren das letzte ma eingeloggt hab die seite neu gemacht und jetzt soll ich mich beim admin melden...

daaaaamn  3/5


----------



## tonygt (9. Januar 2011)

Das ich den ganzen Tag eine Unspielbare Ms hab , dank meiner Mitbewohner, wobei ich doch heute viel Zeit hätte. 4/5


----------



## Kuya (10. Januar 2011)

Das mein räudiger Nachbar permanent seinen vergammelten Kleinbuss den er für seine nerfigen Flötenauftritte als Christenband und Zubehör Transporter verwendet, auf meinem Lieblingsparkplatz abstellt, und diesen damit zum Teil für Wochen blockiert, obwohl er nen großen Hof auf deren häßlichem Herrenhausgrundstück hat. Noch ein bischen mehr, und ich stecke, den Bus, Ihn, oder beide in brand.

5/5


----------



## ego1899 (10. Januar 2011)

jetzt komm ich nich drauf was ne ms sein soll...

ich krieg einfach kein auge zu und muss in 4 stunden aufstehen. schlaftabletten hab ich keine mehr und arbeiten steh ich so nich durch. hab nämlich letzte nacht so gut wie gar nich gepennt.

bleib demnach einfach zuhause, so wie mi, do und fr auch schon und hab nich mal ne krankmeldung... super -.-

volle 5/5


----------



## Kuya (10. Januar 2011)

ego1899 schrieb:


> bleib demnach einfach zuhause, so wie mi, do und fr auch schon und hab nich mal ne krankmeldung... super -.-
> 
> volle 5/5



Solltest du auch noch bis einschließlich Donnerstag!

Sind dann nämlich 9 Tage und ist glaubwürdg für die Neujahres-******

kleines Ratespiel:

Der Volksmund sagt:

3 Tage kommt sie, 3 Tage bleibt sie, und 3 Tage geht sie! 
Ich kenn da ein paar Top Hausärzte die dir ne Krankmeldung für egal was geben, wenn du reinkommst und "kein Bock" sagst. 

Edit: Und einen Dermatologen der dich auch wegen Depression oder Mobbing für 3 Wochen Krank schreibt. 

Ich Tausche die Adresse auch gegen einen "Psychologen" der dir nette Medikamente ohne langwirige Fragespiele verschreibt.


----------



## ego1899 (10. Januar 2011)

ja aber rückwirkend nich das is gesetzlich nur für maximal 2 tage möglich (bsp: montag zum arzt maximal sa+so krankmeldung). außerdem bin ich nich so jemand...

bin immer zu faul zum arzt zu gehen 3/5 

edit: ja anti depressiva kannste kriegen kein ding


----------



## Kuya (10. Januar 2011)

ego1899 schrieb:


> edit: ja anti depressiva kannste kriegen kein ding



du bist einfach Göttlich. 

Ach, wenn Rückwirkend (hab zuerst "Rückenwind" gelesen, xD), nicht geht, kannst du immernoch versuchen dich für 6 Tage krank zu schreiben, und deinem Arbeitgeber zu sagen, dass dich die Neujahresgrippe so heimtückisch erwischt hat, dass du erst nach 4 Tagen überhaupt die Strecke vom Bett zur Toilette "aufrecht" zurück legen konntest.

Sind auch nur Menschen, appeliere an Mitgefühl und Verständnis.


----------



## Luminesce (10. Januar 2011)

Kuya schrieb:


> Ich Tausche die Adresse auch gegen einen "Psychologen" der dir nette Medikamente ohne langwirige Fragespiele verschreibt.




Wäre das nicht eher ein Psychiater? Psychologen können/dürfen ja gar nichts geben. I'm just saying



Wenn einem auffällt wie wenig die eigene Familie einem kennt 2/5


----------



## Deanne (10. Januar 2011)

4/5: Die Mutter meines Freundes hat meine Lieblingsjeans gewaschen und nun ist die Hose viel zu kurz. :-(


----------



## Konov (10. Januar 2011)

Deanne schrieb:


> 4/5: Die Mutter meines Freundes hat meine Lieblingsjeans gewaschen und nun ist die Hose viel zu kurz. :-(



lol sowas geht wirklich? 

5/5 Keine Lust und Motivation auf einen Einstellungstest

5/5 Keine Lust auf Schule und dafür büffeln

5/5 dass mein Fahrrad kaputt ist


----------



## Talagath (10. Januar 2011)

Kuya schrieb:


> Edit: Und einen* Dermatologen* der dich auch wegen Depression oder Mobbing für 3 Wochen Krank schreibt.



Ein Dermatologe (Hautarzt) schreibt Atteste wegen Depressionen und Mobbing? O.o


----------



## Olliruh (10. Januar 2011)

dass ich diese Woche 3 (!!) Klausuren schreibe !!! 5/5

3 !!!!!!


----------



## Kuya (10. Januar 2011)

Talagath schrieb:


> Ein Dermatologe (Hautarzt) schreibt Atteste wegen Depressionen und Mobbing? O.o



Ich hab mich damals auch gewundert, aber der ist echt total Klasse.
Damit hatte ich 3 Wochen Urlaub(Mobbing & Depression angebl.^^), und anschließend gabs Kündigung mit Abfindung und meine Urlaubstage
wurden auch noch ausbezahlt. Dann hab ich ja erstmal meinen Umzug in Angriff genommen. Jetzt muss ich bis Anfang März wieder garnichts tun,
außer auf den Beginn meiner Schulung zu warten, meinen Umzug endlich zu ende zu bringen (ich bin ja soo lahm bei sowas^^), und 3-4x n der Woche
Abend Feiern gehen.

Das coolste an dem ist, ich hatte dem (also dem Dermatologen) einfach erzählt wie sehr mir mein letzter Job auf die Nerven geht.
Der ist wirklich wahnsinnig Verständnisvoll. Wär er weiblich, hätte ich Ihn abgeknutscht.


----------



## ego1899 (10. Januar 2011)

Krümel im Bett 1/5
iiihh


----------



## Hortensie (10. Januar 2011)

5/5 Mobbing am Arbeitsplatz.

5/5 Denunzianten

5/5 Lügner

5/5 Drogen.

5/5 Politiker

5/5 Diebe

Könnte die Liste ewig so weiterführen.

Was für Musik jemand hört ist mir eigentlich egal, hauptsache sie beschallen nicht ihre ganze Umwelt damit..das ist auch eine 5/5


----------



## Landerson (10. Januar 2011)

Mein Boss, die immer alle 100000000 Bleistifte mit der Spiztermaschine spitzen muss. 10 Minuten hoert man die durch das ganze Buero 5/5


----------



## Rayon (10. Januar 2011)

Nächste Woche 3 Klausuren, davon 1 LK  10/5


----------



## Kuya (10. Januar 2011)

Hortensie schrieb:


> Was für Musik jemand hört ist mir eigentlich egal, hauptsache sie beschallen nicht ihre ganze Umwelt damit..das ist auch eine 5/5



... du würdest mich hassen, wenn ich mit dem Auto an dir Vorbeifahre. 
(aber Irgendwer muss ja den ganze Hip Hop Chaoten mit ihrem Super-Auto-Bass auf der Straße Paroli bieten. 
So ein Lautstärke-Duell an Ampeln ist immer wieder Geil, und ich hab neben dem Metal-Konstant-Lärmpegel-Vorteil auch noch denn Schall-technischen Cabriovorteil!).


Nerfige Mercedesfahrer, die einem erst den Parkplatz klauen, und obendrein auch noch 2 Plätze blockieren. 
(..ich sags ja, niemals Mercedes, den Ruf tu ich mir nicht an!). 5/5

Lange Kassen and der Rewe Schlange, wobei 4 Kassen einfach unbesetzt sind. 4/5 (äh.. lol, ich lass es so stehen xD).

Wenn meine Lieblingspizza ausverkauft ist. 3/5

Die unverschähmte Preiserhöhung der "Fleischkäse-Brötchen um satte 50%. 4/5

Kassiererinnen die mir das Wechselgeld so geben, dass die hälfte runterfällt. 3/5

Das ne Freundin von mir die dort Arbeitet schon wieder Überstunden machen muss. 5/5

Das die Leute mit ihren Einkaufswagen den gesamten Gang blockieren müssen. 4/5

Das sich immer noch Jemand mit nem vollen Einkaufwagen an der Kasse vordrängelt. 5/5 

Die ätzenden Centbeträge, welche die Proodukte fürs Auge billiger machen sollen, worauf eh nur Idioten reinfallen,
man deswegen aber immer nen haufen Kupfer mit sich rumschleppen muss, den man nie mehr los wird,
 (außer man fängt wieder an seinen halben Sonntag irgendwelche Münzrollen zusammen zu Puzzeln. 6/5 

..Und das nur von 20 Minuten Einkaufen gehen. 

Ach und Last but not least: irgendwelche Superalten Nachbarn, die nix besseres zu tun haben, als dich im Treppenhaus abzupassen,
um dich an irgend-so-eine-bescheuerte Hausordnung zu erinnern, obwohl das verfluchte Treppenhaus sowieso sauber ist. 5/5


----------



## ego1899 (11. Januar 2011)

genau das selbe wie gestern, kann nich schlafen obwohl ich totmüde bin... so kann ich wieder nich arbeiten gehen, is dann der 5. tag...

heut müssen wieder schlaftabletten her sonst tick ich aus...

und das regt mich jetzt ernsthaft richtig auf könnt echt kotzen, jetzt auch noch koppschmerzen wie sau... 

volle 5/5 und zwar gleich 3x !!!


----------



## Kuya (11. Januar 2011)

ego1899 schrieb:


> genau das selbe wie gestern, kann nich schlafen obwohl ich totmüde bin...



Hehe, Dito.

...naja... bin vor 2 Minuten aufgewacht, und nach dem Traum den ich gerade ertragen musste, will ich wirklich nie wieder schlafen. 10/5


----------



## Edou (11. Januar 2011)

Omg...OMG........Ganz Ruhig Edou...ganz Ruhig.

Red dead Redemption Online: Ich Verstehe wenn ein Neuling mich mal Ab und zu Abschießt, aber NICHT WENN MAN DAUERN DASS EIGENE TEAM ATTACKIERT...Wie hohl muss man sein? Aber der Name sagte irgendwie schon alles...Ffffffffffuuuuuuuuuuuu/5

Edit: Omg...OMG...neue Karte...selbe/r Mitspieler/in....Diesmal ein 4 vs 4......UND WIR WERDEN ALLE ABGESCHOSSEN......Klar dass wir so nicht Gewinnen-.-


Aufstockung auf fffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu/5


----------



## ego1899 (11. Januar 2011)

vielleicht is das absichtliche ta ^^ cs wurde ihm zu öde 

lieg seit tagen nur faul rum den ganzen tag weil ich nich schlafen kann und hab davon jetzt echt schlimme rückenschmerzen wegen denen ich nich schlafen kann...

hab jetzt schlaftabletten aber keine schmerztabletten ^^

4/5


----------



## Sh1k4ri (11. Januar 2011)

So ziemlich alles ... 5/5...


----------



## Olliruh (11. Januar 2011)

Kuya schrieb:


> Nerfige Mercedesfahrer



deswegen hab ich auch eine Merceds Stern Sammelung


----------



## Aeonflu-X (11. Januar 2011)

Das es kein gescheites Freeware Programm gibt um Iso Dateien zu erstellen.
Gibt es doch nicht.

Ganzer Premium Scheiss für 30 Dollar. -.-
Kotzt richtig an.

Und dieses Nero Viech da zieh ich mir bestimmt nicht.


----------



## Deanne (12. Januar 2011)

1. Morgen steht ein Referat an und meine halbe Gruppe ist "plötzlich" krank geworden. Nun kann ich das alleine regeln.

2. Meine neue Jacke ist kaputt (Reissverschluss) und es findet sich kein Schneider, der sich zutraut, das zu reparieren.

3. Ein guter Kumpel feiert Freitag seinen Geburtstag und lädt mich überraschenderweise nicht ein. Kann ich mir nicht erklären.


----------



## Jester (12. Januar 2011)

Deanne schrieb:


> 3. Ein guter Kumpel feiert Freitag seinen Geburtstag und lädt mich überraschenderweise nicht ein. Kann ich mir nicht erklären.



Kenn ich so ähnlich.
Man ist gut befreundet, redet viel über dies und das, hängt viel miteinander rum...
Auf einmal wird man ignoriert, angezickt und geschnitten. Nein, es sind nicht ihre Tage 
Das geht dann ein paar Wochen so, danach ist wieder alles in Butter.
Verrückte Welt...

3/5


----------



## Soramac (12. Januar 2011)

Man muss dann zu seinem Freund hingehen und sagen: Wenn du so schlau bist, ja, also wenn du meinst, das es das ist, was du willst, ja dann wenns das ist, dann mach halt. Aber brauchst dann am Ende nicht angeheult kommen.


----------



## Luminesce (12. Januar 2011)

Dass meine Mitpraktikantinnen seit 3wochen einen fu** insider haben 3/5

Anfangs war es ja ganz witzig, aber langsam nervts nur noch.
Dieser insider entstand weil ich ein wenig vergesslich bin und mein spitzname "giz" ist.
= vergiz
,,pass auf dass du das nicht vergizzt", ,,haha sie hats vergizzt" usw. 
^^" hoffe das hört bald auf


----------



## Edou (12. Januar 2011)

Luminesce schrieb:


> Dass meine Mitpraktikantinnen seit 3wochen einen fu** insider haben 3/5
> 
> Anfangs war es ja ganz witzig, aber langsam nervts nur noch.
> Dieser insider entstand weil ich ein wenig vergesslich bin und mein spitzname "giz" ist.
> ...



Sie sollten es wohl Vergizzen, seh ich das Richtig?  Sorry, konnt ich mir nicht Verkneifen. *Entschuldig*

TeamArbeit mit Mitschülern obwohl ich mit denen nicht Zusammen Arbeiten möchte, geb ich mich halt Kooperativ. :-/ 2/5


----------



## Ellesmere (12. Januar 2011)

Deanne schrieb:


> 2. Meine neue Jacke ist kaputt (Reissverschluss) und es findet sich kein Schneider, der sich zutraut, das zu reparieren.



dito

Das ich mir beim essen in die Wange gebissen hab 4/5


----------



## bkeleanor (12. Januar 2011)

das sich dinge die ich sofort erledigt haben wollte wieder endlos in die länge ziehen. 5/5

@ Deanne
echt geile signatur, kanns kaum erwarten bis der in die kinos kommt.


----------



## Silenzz (12. Januar 2011)

Meine verdammte Spanischklausur, für die ich gut was gelernt hab -.- 1000/5


----------



## Das Fragezeichen (12. Januar 2011)

Leute, die sich in den Bus drängen, obwohl der Großteil der fahrenden Gäste noch am Aussteigen ist. 5/5
(Und das sind sowohl ältere als auch jüngere Drängler)


----------



## Dominau (12. Januar 2011)

Find mein handy nichtmehr 3/5

Kann zwar ohne Leben, ist aber trotzdem nervig.

Edit:

Laut BMI übergewicht zu haben, obwohl ich mich selber vieeeeel zu dünn finde. 4/5


----------



## Sh1k4ri (12. Januar 2011)

Das schrieb:


> Leute, die sich in den Bus drängen, obwohl der Großteil der fahrenden Gäste noch am Aussteigen ist. 5/5
> (Und das sind sowohl ältere als auch jüngere Drängler)



Oh yes...

Jugendliche, die überall hinrotzen und hinspucken.... 10/5
Dass ich mir eigentlich Haargel in der Stadt kaufen wollte, stattdessen aber Shampoo gekauft habe... 3/5


----------



## Deathstyle (12. Januar 2011)

Deanne schrieb:


> 2. Meine neue Jacke ist kaputt (Reissverschluss) und es findet sich kein Schneider, der sich zutraut, das zu reparieren.



Wie ich das hasse, hab hier auch ne richtig coole Jacke und der scheiß *$%§(/! ist kaputt -.-

Zwei Tage hintereinander trainieren und heute Abend nochmal Fußball obwohl ich die Nacht wenig Schlaf hatte, ich freue mich zwar aber ich werde nachher und morgen sowas von kaputt sein 1/5.


----------



## Luminesce (12. Januar 2011)

Dominau schrieb:


> Edit:
> 
> Laut BMI übergewicht zu haben, obwohl ich mich selber vieeeeel zu dünn finde. 4/5



Kann bei männern auch an den muskeln liegen, ist ja bekanntlich schwerer wie fett.

Dass mein handy ab und zu spinnt wenn ich im forum beiträge verfasse 2/5


----------



## Deathstyle (12. Januar 2011)

Beim BMI liegen Körpergewicht und Größe nicht im richtigen Verhältnis für jeden, bin an der Grenze zu Übergewicht - hab aber gleichzeitig einen extrem geringen Körperfettanteil und alles andere als einen untrainierten Körper.
Ergo: Vergiss den BMI, das ist sowieso der größte Crap der jemals mit einer drei-Buchstäbigen Abkürzung betitelt wurde.

Hungrig 1/5, ich geh jetzt was dagegen tun.


----------



## Selor Kiith (12. Januar 2011)

'Strike from the Sky, Brothers!' *Absturz*

So war das nicht gemeint... erneut wieder ne pipikackeinfache Mission versemmelt, weil mein Assault Squad offensichtlich keinen Flugschein hat... 5/5


----------



## Deanne (12. Januar 2011)

Dominau schrieb:


> Laut BMI übergewicht zu haben, obwohl ich mich selber vieeeeel zu dünn finde. 4/5



Der BMI ist ein Richtwert, aber keine Garantie, dass man zu leicht bzw. zu schwer ist. Er berücksichtigt weder die Muskelmasse, noch den Körperfettanteil. 
Und da jeder Mensch einen anders geformten Körper hat, kann man sich nicht nur auf den BMI verlassen.


----------



## Olliruh (12. Januar 2011)

Leute die sich an meine Freundin ranmachen 5/5 ...

großer fehler, sehr großer fehler


----------



## Deanne (12. Januar 2011)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Leute die sich an meine Freundin ranmachen 5/5 ...
> 
> großer fehler, sehr großer fehler



Ich würde mich an deiner Stelle nicht darüber ärgern. Nimm es als Kompliment für deinen guten Geschmack.


----------



## Olliruh (12. Januar 2011)

Joa aber nicht wenn sie anfangen mich zu beleidigen ...
oder einfach keine grenzen kennen ...


----------



## Sh1k4ri (12. Januar 2011)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Joa aber nicht wenn sie anfangen mich zu beleidigen ...
> oder einfach keine grenzen kennen ...



Küss sie einfach und geh weiter, das wirkt oft wahre wunder ... (deine Freundin natürlich  )


----------



## Deanne (12. Januar 2011)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Joa aber nicht wenn sie anfangen mich zu beleidigen ...
> oder einfach keine grenzen kennen ...



Ich weiß nicht, ich finde, da muss man einfach drüber stehen. Mein Freund wird auch öfter angesprochen oder angeflirtet und die Mädels sind teilweise wirklich nervig und dreist. Ich denke mir einfach meinen Teil, weil ich ihm vertraue und er weiß, was er an mir hat. Aber dieses Vertrauen entwickelt sich auch erst im Laufe einer Beziehung.


----------



## Olliruh (12. Januar 2011)

Ja anflirte ist ja was anderes als wenn sie hingehen & ihr in der Disco oder aufem Konzert aufem Arsch hauen & dann fragen ob sie mit ihnen kommen will & ficken will. 
Nochviel schlimmer wird es dann wenn sie Handgreiflich werden wenn sie nein sagt. Zum Glück war ich bis jetzt jedesmal dabei ,aber da macht man sich schon sorgen.
___________________________

Ach & ich habe das größte Vertrauen der Welt in sie. Außerdem geht es ja nicht ums Fremdgehen sondern ums unverschämte angebagert werden ...


----------



## Deanne (12. Januar 2011)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Ja anflirte ist ja was anderes als wenn sie hingehen & ihr in der Disco oder aufem Konzert aufem Arsch hauen & dann fragen ob sie mit ihnen kommen will & ficken will.



Ich kriege in manchen Social Networks dauernd Messages der Marke "Na, Bock auf ein Sexdate?", obwohl mein Status daneben steht. Das sind halt Deppen. Entweder machen sie sich einen Spaß oder sind ziemlich verzweifelt. Aber aufregen würde ich mich deswegen nicht. Und mein Freund tut es auch nicht. 

Solchen Typen nimmt man mit einem guten Spruch schnell den Wind aus den Segeln. Wenn man vor Wut fast schwarz wird, haben die doch erst recht ihren Spaß.


----------



## Reflox (12. Januar 2011)

Dass es verdammt langweilig ist 5/5


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (12. Januar 2011)

Dass die Antifa auch noch vom Staat dafür bezahlt wird Demokraten zu hetzen 5/5


----------



## Kartonics (12. Januar 2011)

meine lateinlehrerin,meine deutschlehrerin,mein mathelehrer achja und meine chemielehrerin


----------



## Kuya (12. Januar 2011)

Kartonics schrieb:


> meine lateinlehrerin,meine deutschlehrerin,mein mathelehrer achja und meine chemielehrerin



Ohne Bewertung? 
so wenig.. oder sprengen die jede Skala. 
Naja.. Lehrer sind sowieso arbeitsscheues Gesindel,
mit ner 40 Jahre alten Pseudo-Allgemeinbildung 4/5 

Ach ja und:

Das ich gerade Nasenbluten habe, nerft tierisch! 4/5


----------



## ego1899 (13. Januar 2011)

haste dir ne überdosis von deinem menthol nasenzeugs gegeben oder was?


----------



## ego1899 (13. Januar 2011)

haste dir ne überdosis von deinem menthol nasenzeugs gegeben oder was?


----------



## Kuya (13. Januar 2011)

ego1899 schrieb:


> haste dir ne überdosis gegeben oder was?


ne, nicht schon wieder.... 
(Sorry bei der Vorlage musste ich was "rauseditieren"). 
Du hast übrigens den dritten Doppelpost in 3 Threads in Folge! 

Eigentlich hab ich keinen Plan wieso ich Nasenbluten "hatte^^", 
abr ich muss wieder Atmen können, wenn wir ne Einweihungsparty für meine "inzwischen nahezu vollendete" Wohnung machen,
sonst hab ich an meiner eigenen Einweihungsparty keinen Spaß, und dafür ist das Mentholding der absolute Hammer, -elendige Erkältungen. 
...Du wirst überrascht sein, wie die Wohnung sich in den letzten 3 Tagen verändert hat, hehe.


----------



## Grushdak (13. Januar 2011)

Irgendwie muss er ja zu seinen Posts kommen. ^^

Mich nervt, obwohl ich am Knie letztes Jahr im September operiert wurde,
ich nun seit fast 3 Wochen wieder dieselben permanenten Schmerzen habe, wie vor der OP.  10/10


----------



## ZAM (13. Januar 2011)

Das wieder ein Tag ohne Duke4Ever-Demo vergangen ist... 5/5


----------



## Kuya (13. Januar 2011)

Grushdak schrieb:


> Irgendwie muss er ja zu seinen Posts kommen. ^^
> 
> Mich nervt, obwohl ich am Knie letztes Jahr im September operiert wurde,
> ich nun seit fast 3 Wochen wieder dieselben permanenten Schmerzen habe, wie vor der OP.  10/10





Das ist ne interessante Geschichte.
Ich hab 3 bekannte, (keine ältern Leute, sondern so 20-30 etwa) die alle wegen irgendwelchen Knie-Meniskus-Sachen eine oder
mehrere OP's hatten, und jeder klagte danach über die selben Symptome.

Mein linkes Knie pflegt zuweilen auch zu schmerzen, aber ich bin deswegen nicht zum Arzt gegangen, vielleicht war das sogar Klug von mir.


----------



## ego1899 (13. Januar 2011)

oh loool sry xD

hätt das gar nich gemerkt wenn ihr das nich gesagt hättet! 

meine verbindung spinnt total. vorhin (ähm gestern abend) kam ich gar nich rein 4 stunden lang das waren

6/5

ne woche keine geraucht bis dahin 

ok und :

dpppelposts machem:

0,5/5

sagen wir ma es waren 4, also +2 dann haben wiiir...

8/5 insgesamt ^^


----------



## ego1899 (13. Januar 2011)

ich schwööööre das war keine absicht!!!
(aber wär auch dann verdammt witzig xD )

da stand bei mir 3x server antwortet nich zum glück hab ich ma nachgeguckt und nich als weiter gemacht...

ich dachte mir noch "wie krass wenn jetzt wieder und so"...

bin bestimmt der erste tripleposter xD


----------



## ego1899 (13. Januar 2011)

nochma sry ehrlich ^^


----------



## Giggelidu (13. Januar 2011)

ZAM schrieb:


> Das wieder ein Tag ohne Duke4Ever-Demo vergangen ist... 5/5



Ach was? Soll die jetzt irgendwann kommen? Das wäre ja schnucklig!   

BTT: Omas, die unter mir wohnen und ihrem morgendlichen Todesröcheln fröhnen. Geht ja voll auf die Stimmung. 3/5


----------



## Dominau (13. Januar 2011)

Krank zu sein und Morgen seine NWA Dokumentation abgeben zu müssen

5/5


----------



## Asayur (13. Januar 2011)

Mich regt so richtig auf, dass sich mein Kreuz aktuell so anfühlt, als ob man es durch einen Schredder gelassen hätte und ich dank der Schmerzen zu kaum einem klaren Gedanken fähig bin.
100/5


----------



## Kuya (13. Januar 2011)

ego1899 schrieb:


> oh loool sry xD
> hätt das gar nich gemerkt wenn ihr das nich gesagt hättet!






ego1899 schrieb:


> ich schwööööre das war keine absicht!!!
> (aber wär auch dann verdammt witzig xD )
> bin bestimmt der erste tripleposter xD






ego1899 schrieb:


> nochma sry ehrlich ^^



Äbörah Kädäivrah! -Dein Wunsch geht in erfüllung!

noch immer Kopfschmerzen (aber dezenter), wenn's so bliebt, kipp ich mir gleich ein Bier hinter die Binde! 3/5 
Das der miese Elektroinstallateur auf den ich seit 3 Studen (!!!) warten muss, auch noch 50 Euro verlangt um einen verfluchten Herd anzuschließen. 4/5
(Demnächst verlang ich auch fürs Tür aufhalten 30 Euro, und wenn der was zu trinken will, ab 5 Euro aufwärts).


----------



## Olliruh (13. Januar 2011)

Regen der meine Frisur kaputt macht ... 5/5


----------



## Kuya (13. Januar 2011)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Regen der meine Frisur kaputt macht ... 5/5



Mit Drei-Wetter-Taft oder langen Haaren wäre dir das nicht passiert! 
(lage Haare sehen Nass sogar noch viel cooler aus ).


Ach hab vorhin noch was vergessen:

Super-Bleifrei Liter: 1,499&#8364;  (Diese kranken Wahnsinnigen... ich hab 193 PS bei nem Sechszylinder... die ruinieren mich noch). * 6/5 *


----------



## Olliruh (13. Januar 2011)

joa aber das Wasser wäscht mein Haarspray raus ...

& nass sehen sie noch ganz gut aus ,aber wenn sie trocknen wellen die sich bei mir so gay


----------



## Kuya (13. Januar 2011)

Olliruh schrieb:


> joa aber das Wasser wäscht mein Haarspray raus ...
> 
> & nass sehen sie noch ganz gut aus ,aber wenn sie trocknen wellen die sich bei mir so gay



Dito, deswegen kämpfe ich tagtäglich mit nem Glätteisen, bei Regen mach ich lieber nen Zopf, das beugt dem gewelle vor.


----------



## Olliruh (13. Januar 2011)

ich mach kapuze drauf dann passt dass schon ...


----------



## DER Lachmann (13. Januar 2011)

Schlafentzug! 4/5
Gnaa..


----------



## Deanne (13. Januar 2011)

Folgendes regt mich nicht wirklich auf, sondern nervt mich einfach ziemlich:

2/5: Leute, die den ganzen Tag in allen Details von ihrem Freund bzw. ihrer Freundin berichten.

Ich habe wirklich keinen Grund, neidisch zu sein, aber es interessiert mich einfach nicht, ob die Freundin eines Freundes wegen irgendwelcher Blutungen beim Gynäkologen war. Genau so wenig juckt es mich, wenn mir eine Freundin berichtet, dass ihr Freund neulich tagelang ekligen Durchfall hatte. 
Ich will das NICHT WISSEN! 

Muss man jedes private Detail seiner Beziehung an die große Glocke hängen? Es gibt doch so viele andere Themen, über die man sprechen kann.


----------



## Olliruh (13. Januar 2011)

erinnert mich an




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=JTIZHQCNhUU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## hyakiss25 (13. Januar 2011)

das meine freundin nexte woche weg zieht was mich tierisch traurig macht da ich sie dann noch seltener sehe 10/5


----------



## Giggelidu (13. Januar 2011)

Deanne schrieb:


> 2/5: Leute, die den ganzen Tag in allen Details von ihrem Freund bzw. ihrer Freundin berichten.



Ohja, sowas kotzt mich auch an (und mehr als nur 2/5). Ich vermute bei vielen allerdings 'nen psychologischen Hintergrund: Es scheint eher das Bedürfnis da zu sein, andere zwanghaft wissen zu lassen, dass man zumindest mal so begehrenswert ist, dass man jemanden hat. Also wird es dann bei jeder Gelegenheit wieder und wieder erwähnt. Im Übrigen scheinen Frauen das sehr, sehr viel häufiger zu tun als Männer. Ich find's ab 'nem bestimmten Punkt jedenfalls nur noch abtörnend und verliere dann sehr schnell die Lust, mit solchen Leute über irgendwas zu sprechen.


----------



## Kuya (14. Januar 2011)

Giggelidu schrieb:


> Ohja, sowas kotzt mich auch an (und mehr als nur 2/5). Ich vermute bei vielen allerdings 'nen psychologischen Hintergrund: Es scheint eher das Bedürfnis da zu sein,
> andere zwanghaft wissen zu lassen, dass man .... etc.



Ja nennt sich "Mitteilsamkeit und ist der Todfeind der coolness! 

Ach und btT: zum 3. mal in 6 Stunden ein Glas auf meine Tastatur umgeschmissen, ich raste "deswegen" heute noch aus 5/5


----------



## Giggelidu (14. Januar 2011)

Kuya schrieb:


> Ja nennt sich "Mitteilsamkeit und ist der Todfeind der coolness!



Wenn bei nahezu jedem Thema "mitgeteilt" werden muss, was Freund oder Freundin dazu sagen würden oder erlebt haben oder was auch immer, dann kann es eben nicht nur simple Mitteilsamkeit sein. Irgendwann denkt man sich automatisch: "Meine Güte, du hast 'nen Freund, ne Freundin, wir haben's längst verstanden!" Aber es hört nicht auf. Und sowas kann sehr wohl nerven.


----------



## Luminesce (15. Januar 2011)

Dass ich grad die Blutspritzer an meiner Wand abputzen muss 4/5

*g*


----------



## Thoor (15. Januar 2011)

Luminesce schrieb:


> Kann bei männern auch an den muskeln liegen, ist ja bekanntlich schwerer wie fett.
> 
> Dass mein handy ab und zu spinnt wenn ich im forum beiträge verfasse 2/5



Mein Handy spinnt immer  tja sony eben (gut ich sollts im regen auch nicht fallen lassen -_-)

diese kack mitsubishi männer die 0 plan von autos haben und ich jetz mein seitenblinkerglas geknackt habe 5/5 -_-

@lumi: etwa von den mitpraktikantinnen? =D oder doch eher ein ritualmord :'D


----------



## Luminesce (15. Januar 2011)

Thoor schrieb:


> @lumi: etwa von den mitpraktikantinnen? =D oder doch eher ein ritualmord :'D



*g*

neee die leben... _noch_.

Hab mich an einer Niete (an dem scharfen Ende, den Teil den man z.B. auf Kleidung nicht sieht) ziemlich übel am Finger geschnitten und daraufhin die Hand geschüttelt, aus Schmerz.

Sah echt geil aus an der Wand..


----------



## Thoor (15. Januar 2011)

Nieten an Kleidung o.O heftig :x


----------



## Kuya (15. Januar 2011)

Den halben verfluchten Tag veschlafen zu haben! 4/5
(jetzt muss ich die halbe Nacht Feiern gehen, damit ich Müde werde).


----------



## Sh1k4ri (15. Januar 2011)

dass der blöde Barcadi schon leer ist ... 4/5 :/


----------



## Olliruh (16. Januar 2011)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> dass der blöde Barcadi schon leer ist ... 4/5 :/



jaja die doofe verdunstung 
btw das immer im bier das bier untenraus läuft & so schnell leer läuft 5/5


----------



## Sh1k4ri (16. Januar 2011)

Olliruh schrieb:


> jaja die doofe verdunstung
> btw das immer im bier das bier untenraus läuft & so schnell leer läuft 5/5



Wat trinkst du denn fürn Bier ? Mit nem Loch unten oder wat o.O 

BTT: Dass ich kein Geld mehr aufm Handy habe, und nächste Woche erst meine neue Karte kommt... 4/5 Naja ein paar Tage ohne muss auch gehen... : /


----------



## BlizzLord (16. Januar 2011)

Super Meat Boy...

Segen und Fluch -_-"


----------



## Olliruh (16. Januar 2011)

naja anders kann ich mir diesen enormen bierverschleiß nicht erklären


----------



## hyakiss25 (16. Januar 2011)

das der winter noch nciht vorbei ist 100/5


----------



## Dracun (16. Januar 2011)

Bei Frau und Kind angesteckt .. sehr wahrscheinlich Magen Darm Grippe erwischt 10/5 .. Verdammt


----------



## tonygt (16. Januar 2011)

Das auf meinem einen Objektiv mehrere Fussel drauf waren und ich jetzt auf ganz vielen Bildern Schwarze Punkte hab argg... 4/5
Memmo an mich Objektiv immer vorm Fotografieren reinigen egal wie Eilig man es hat -.-", jetzt muss ich das ganze mit meinem Grafik Programm weg machen >.<


----------



## Davatar (17. Januar 2011)

Dass bei uns ein Projekt-Überwacher angestellt wurde, der den Leuten auf die Finger klopfen soll: 1/5 :O o_o -.- ...naja...eigentlich bin ich ja immer pünktlich mit meinen Aufgaben, also müsst mich das nicht stören. Aber sonderlich toll find ichs trotzdem nicht...


----------



## Fuhunter (18. Januar 2011)

schule 2/5


----------



## Ellesmere (18. Januar 2011)

Das ich es glaub ich geschafft habe, von Nasenspray abhängig zu werden ...zig/5


----------



## Fuhunter (18. Januar 2011)

lol


----------



## Sin (18. Januar 2011)

Vor 1 Monat Ein Schlafzimmer bestellt bei Roller: Bett, Kommode, Schwebetürenschrank. Kosten Inklusive Aufbau: 800€ Soll eine Überraschung für meine Freundin werden wenn sie zu mir zieht (Momentan ca 650km entfernt in meiner alten Heimat). Am 28.12 sollten die Möbel dann aufgebaut werden, klappte auch soweit, jedoch fehlten die Schrauben für den Schrank. 2 Stunden lang versucht bei Roller jemand zu erreichen. Dann beim ca 80. Anruf endlich jemanden in der Leitung gehabt: Wir schicken ihnen die Schrauben per Expressversand zu. Am 10.01 dann immernoch keine Schrauben gehabt: Nochmal angerufen: Wir schicken es Ihnen erneut zu. Dann letzten Freitag kamen die Schrauben, Termin gemacht mit der Spedition die ihn aufbauen sollte: Heute dann Termin bekommen, 08:30 - 10:30 sollten sie kommen. um 10:20 kamen sie dann auch: Nach 20 Minütigem Aufbau dann: Tut uns leid, aber es fehlen ein paar Teile, wir können den Schrank nicht komplett aufbauen.

Fazit:
Schlafzimmer bei Roller kaufen: 800€
Halben Arbeitstag mal wieder verloren: ca 100€
Nie wieder bei Roller einkaufen: Unbezahlbar.
Nervigkeitsfaktor 99/10


----------



## ego1899 (19. Januar 2011)

Jemanden den man sehr sehr gern hat aus eigener Dummheit sehr weh zu tun und alles kaputt zu machen bevor es richtig begonnen hat und diesen jemand wohl endgültig verloren zu haben...

x/5

Dazu will mir einfach keine Wertung einfallen und wenn, würde sie wohl kaum hier hinpassen...


----------



## Berserkerkitten (19. Januar 2011)

Ellesmere schrieb:


> Das ich es glaub ich geschafft habe, von Nasenspray abhängig zu werden ...zig/5



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n2T1q7agoN8

BTT: Dass das britische Finanzamt noch lahmarschiger, unordentlicher und unzuverlässiger ist als das deutsche: 8/5


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (19. Januar 2011)

morgens aufstehen, zum glück für den wecker steht der mehr als eine armlänge entfernt ... 5/5


----------



## Deanne (19. Januar 2011)

1000/5: Einer meiner Nachbarn klaut meine Post. 

Wenn meine Nachbarn Pakete für mich annehmen, stellen sie diese vor meine Haustür und ich finde sie dort. Seit einigen Wochen verschwinden jedoch alle Päckchen, obwohl sie immer angenommen worden sind. Zuletzt ist eine Lidschatten-Palette weggekommen, die ein Geschenk für eine Freundin sein sollte, im Oktober war es eine teure Handtasche. Und nun fehlt eine DVD mit Fotos, auf die ich schon lange warte. 

Langsam kotzt es mich an. Ich vermute, dass es der gleiche Kerl ist, der mir auch immer die Reifen vom Fahrrad zersticht, aber man kann sowas ja schwer nachweisen. Und nein, ich wohne nicht in einem Problemviertel.


----------



## Lari (19. Januar 2011)

@ Deanne: Post anrufen, Fahrer fragen, wo abgegeben wurde. In der Regel sind es die gleichen Fahrer, und er sollte sich wohl dran erinnern.


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (19. Januar 2011)

häng einen zettel an den briefkasten, bitte nicht bei xyz abgeben bzw garnicht abgeben

das echt ärgerlich


----------



## Deanne (19. Januar 2011)

Lari schrieb:


> @ Deanne: Post anrufen, Fahrer fragen, wo abgegeben wurde. In der Regel sind es die gleichen Fahrer, und er sollte sich wohl dran erinnern.



Ich schrieb ja, dass die Pakete angenommen wurden und die Nachbarn das auch bestätigen können. Die Familie, die meine Päckchen immer annimmt, ist sehr nett und stellt sie immer vor meiner Haustüre ab. Bisher gab es auch nie Probleme. Aber dort muss sie dann ein anderer Nachbar geklaut haben.


----------



## Jester (19. Januar 2011)

Lass dir ne Paketbombe schicken, höhö


----------



## Sh1k4ri (19. Januar 2011)

Frauen 3/5


----------



## Firun (19. Januar 2011)

Lern-resistente Besserwisser die immer das letzte Wort haben und glauben die Welt dreht sich nur um sie 5/5


----------



## Soramac (20. Januar 2011)

Firun schrieb:


> glauben die Welt dreht sich nur um sie 5/5



/unterschreib


----------



## Lordcocain (20. Januar 2011)

5/5 Inkompetenz (Ob Arbeit oder Privatleben)

2/5 Goldseller

4/5 Nachts arbeiten (was ich leider recht oft machen muss)


----------



## Dominau (20. Januar 2011)

Das mein Musikplayer nicht mehr richtig funktioniert 5/5


----------



## Deanne (20. Januar 2011)

Lordcocain schrieb:


> 4/5 Nachts arbeiten (was ich leider recht oft machen muss)



Ich habe in meinem damaligen Nebenjob (Thekenjob) Nachts arbeiten müssen und fand das super. Laufe nachts zur Höchstform auf und bin tagsüber launisch und verschlafen. Ist aber sicherlich Geschmackssache.


----------



## Berserkerkitten (20. Januar 2011)

Deanne schrieb:


> Ich habe in meinem damaligen Nebenjob (Thekenjob) Nachts arbeiten müssen und fand das super. Laufe nachts zur Höchstform auf und bin tagsüber launisch und verschlafen. Ist aber sicherlich Geschmackssache.



Ich fange vorzugsweise irgendwann gegen fünf oder sechs am Abend mit meiner Arbeit an und ackere dann auch schon mal bis sechs Uhr früh in einem Stück durch. Tagsüber ist mit mir nix anzufangen, weshalb ich gerne mal bis 14Uhr durchpenne.

BTT: Alle 10 Minuten ein massiver Werbeblock im englischen Fernsehen: 5/5


----------



## Olliruh (21. Januar 2011)

Icq funktioniert nicht mehr 

weiß jmd rat ? 
der zeigt immer nur an (keine Rückmeldung) :/

10/5


----------



## Fauzi (21. Januar 2011)

Im Taskmanager killen und neustarten? :O


----------



## Tilbie (21. Januar 2011)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Icq funktioniert nicht mehr
> 
> weiß jmd rat ?
> der zeigt immer nur an (keine Rückmeldung) :/
> ...



Neu installieren.


----------



## Goyle 2010 (21. Januar 2011)

5/5 14 Jährige die zur Oberstufenfete gehen, sich vollsaufen und dann lachen.
5/5 Die 7 Klässler die *Vor der Realschule* sich erstmal Heii (scheiß Rechtschreibung) kiffen.
5/5 Halfcast Germany 1+2 (Youtube)
5/5 *LANGE ICQ NOTIZEN MIT ÜBER 300 Stellen! *
*
*
*4/5 Lehrer die Mädchen bessere Noten geben! Und davon gibts zu viele!
*
3/5 Microsoft Internet Explorer


----------



## Olliruh (21. Januar 2011)

Tilbie schrieb:


> Neu installieren.



besser nicht ,hab mein pw vergessen 


@ Goyle .
In der Grundschule ist das mit den besseren Noten für Mädchen noch viel,viel extremer :/

Grundschullehrerinnen sind auch so eine abart von Menschen


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (21. Januar 2011)

Goyle schrieb:


> 5/5 17/18 Jährige die zur Oberstufenfete gehen, sich vollsaufen und dann lachen.
> *4/5 Lehrer die bestimmten Schülern bessere Noten geben! Und davon gibts zu viele!*



Habs mal ein bisschen angepasst. Bei uns in Religion kriegen manche mündlich sehr gute Noten, obwohl sie das ganze Jahr sich vllt. 2 mal gemeldet haben und das bei sehr einfachen Fragen.


Ich hab mich sehr oft gemeldet, bei ich denke ziemlich komplexen Fragen und krieg ne weitaus schlechtere mündliche Noten.

Tja, ab sofort melde ich mich einfach gar nicht mehr. Scheiß auf Religion. :/

Tja und bei uns verkommt die "Oberstufenfete" zu einer weiteren Saufveranstaltung.


----------



## Olliruh (21. Januar 2011)

Schluss gemacht 1/5
tja liebe auf den ersten blick hält also 2Monate ,gut zu wissen 
aber es waren geile 2monate


----------



## Goyle 2010 (21. Januar 2011)

@ Alkopopsteuer: Gefälschte Ausweise sind bei den Oberstufenpartys der Renner. Große Schwester, großer Bruder wird sowiso alles reingelassen was 1,60m ist.

Alle aus meiner Klasse sind da und sind anfang 15 

Einsperren sollte man die Idioten

Oder noch besser wenn sie Kotzen müssen sollen sie alles selber wegmachen


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (21. Januar 2011)

Goyle schrieb:


> @ Alkopopsteuer: Gefälschte Ausweise sind bei den Oberstufenpartys der Renner. Große Schwester, großer Bruder wird sowiso alles reingelassen was 1,60m ist.
> 
> Einsperren sollte man die Idioten
> 
> Oder noch besser wenn sie Kotzen müssen sollen sie alles selber wegmachen



Naja, bei uns ist es mit Bändchen...das ist dann schon schwerer. 


Ich wäre aber dafür, dass JEDER, egal ob 14 oder 18 seine Kotze auf öffentlichen Plätzen selbst wegmachen sollte.


----------



## Gazeran (22. Januar 2011)

Leute die mich einfach nur abfckn... 10/5
Geht nich besser zu beschreiben.

Edit:
Gibt es hier im forum eine ignore liste? :/


----------



## Sh1k4ri (22. Januar 2011)

So manche Frauen ... UNENDLICH/5... verstehe sie einfach nicht -.-*


----------



## Contemptio (22. Januar 2011)

Leute, die sich von kleinen Kindern anmucken lassen und sich dann hier im Forum durch ihre Umgangsweise mit ihnen profilieren müssen (5/5)

Ich weiss ja nicht was ihr macht, damit euch die "kleinen Kinder" anmucken, aber mich hat noch nie irgendjemand angemuckt :> Sucht den Fehler also mal bei euch selbst.


----------



## Thoor (22. Januar 2011)

Die momentane Situation in der Schweiz 4/5!


----------



## Dominau (22. Januar 2011)

Goyle schrieb:


> Oder noch besser wenn sie Kotzen müssen sollen sie alles selber wegmachen




Das sowieso


----------



## Konov (22. Januar 2011)

3. Boss im Steinernen Kern Heroisch 2/5

Erneuter Schneefall 3/5


----------



## Meriane (22. Januar 2011)

Handy in Hosentasche vergessen. Waschmaschine trifft Handy kritisch. 3/5


----------



## Tilbie (22. Januar 2011)

In Demon's Souls die Panzerspinne beim 1. mal besiegt und dann noch mal ein paar Seelen beim Rot-Augen-Ritter farmen aber auf der Treppe runterfallen und sterben: FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU/5


----------



## Goyle 2010 (22. Januar 2011)

5/5 Leute die wegen einem Klingelstreich die Polizei rufen wollen und die Leute als kindisch bezeichnen


----------



## Olliruh (22. Januar 2011)

leute die sich über off-topic "gespame" im handelschat beschweren 5/5

Oh nein es geht mal 5 Minuten über Fußball, Party oder Frauen .

Meldet die Schweine


----------



## Skatero (23. Januar 2011)

Zwei 30-jährige Boxen kaputt. Ist einfach plötzlich ein Kabel oder so durchgebrannt. 5/5


----------



## SonicTank (23. Januar 2011)

An der Kasse im Aldi stehn und ewig warten müssen. 

Noch schlimmer sind "Bremser", Leute die erstmal ihr Geld zählen nur um dann festzustellen, dass sie nicht genug Bargeld dabei haben und dann mit Karte zahlen. Da könnte ich jedes mal austicken.


----------



## BlizzLord (23. Januar 2011)

Olliruh schrieb:


> leute die sich über off-topic "gespame" im handelschat beschweren 5/5
> 
> Oh nein es geht mal 5 Minuten über Fußball, Party oder Frauen .
> 
> Meldet die Schweine



Finde es aber auch manchmal nervig teils wird dort 2 Stunden durchgespammt und man kann sich nichtmal mehr in Ruhe die Angebote ansehen.
Wofür gibts den allg. Channel?


----------



## Olliruh (23. Januar 2011)

Wenn es solange wäre ,wär das ja noch eine Sache , aber wewnn man mal 15min. offtopic redet ist das auch ok


----------



## Tracert (23. Januar 2011)

Falathrim schrieb:


> over 9000/5 Szenekiddies....es ist mir so scheissegal obs Raver, Hopper, Metaler, Emos, Jazzer (ja, gibts auch), Punker, Skins oder wasweißich sind...SIE SOLLEN MICH GOTTVERDAMMT NOCHMAL MIT IHRER SCHEIßE IN RUHE LASSEN!
> 
> 3/5 respektlose Kinder die nicht checken dass man ne Autorität hat wenn man in der Oberstufe ist und vor allem 2-3 Köpfe größer als sie
> 
> ...




5/5 intollerante Menschen die sich an "Szene Kiddies" aufregen. Lass doch einfach jeden so sein wie er möchte, solange er damit niemand anderem schadet!
5/5 Menschen die meinen sie hätten mehr Autorität weil sie alter sind. Denn 3 Köpfe größer machen niemanden besser oder autoritärer als andere Menschen!
9000/5 Ja, jemand wie Du regt mich wirklich auf!


----------



## Tracert (23. Januar 2011)

Falathrim schrieb:


> over 9000/5 Szenekiddies....es ist mir so scheissegal obs Raver, Hopper, Metaler, Emos, Jazzer (ja, gibts auch), Punker, Skins oder wasweißich sind...SIE SOLLEN MICH GOTTVERDAMMT NOCHMAL MIT IHRER SCHEIßE IN RUHE LASSEN!
> 
> 3/5 respektlose Kinder die nicht checken dass man ne Autorität hat wenn man in der Oberstufe ist und vor allem 2-3 Köpfe größer als sie
> 
> ...




5/5 intollerante Menschen die sich an "Szene Kiddies" aufregen. Lass doch einfach jeden so sein wie er möchte, solange er damit niemand anderem schadet!
5/5 Menschen die meinen sie hätten mehr Autorität weil sie alter sind. Denn 3 Köpfe größer machen niemanden besser oder autoritärer als andere Menschen!
9000/5 Ja, jemand wie Du regt mich wirklich auf!


----------



## tonygt (23. Januar 2011)

Nen Quote vom September 2009 mhmm...kaaayyy....


----------



## Thoor (23. Januar 2011)

Tracert schrieb:


> 5/5 intollerante Menschen die sich an "Szene Kiddies" aufregen. Lass doch einfach jeden so sein wie er möchte, solange er damit niemand anderem schadet!
> 5/5 Menschen die meinen sie hätten mehr Autorität weil sie alter sind. Denn 3 Köpfe größer machen niemanden besser oder autoritärer als andere Menschen!
> 9000/5 Ja, jemand wie Du regt mich wirklich auf!



Schonmal dran gedacht das wenn du dich so sehr über ihn aufregst und ihm erzählst was alles falsch an seiner Meinung ist du selbst intollerant bist? Hallo Tellerrand!

Und Doppelpost ist trotzdem nicht nötig. 

Was mich echt IMMER und einfach GRENZENLOS stinkend und wütend macht ist die verdammte Doppelmoral... da gibts keine Beschreibung für o.O ICH HASSE DOPPELMORAL! -_-


----------



## Sh1k4ri (23. Januar 2011)

dass ich immer erst nach 2 Tagen nen Kater hab... 5/5... wieso nur


----------



## Olliruh (23. Januar 2011)

Gott hasst dich


----------



## Felix^^ (23. Januar 2011)

Penner 1/5
Copyright auf youtube 3/5
Im-Internet-große-Eier-Kinder 6/5
Wenn essen alle ist 7/5
Spamer, Scamer, Phishingmails die deinen account klauen wollen 99/5
Dreckmacher, die ihren müll egal wo hinwerfen 1.135.969,856384746/5


----------



## Reflox (23. Januar 2011)

Thoor schrieb:


> Die momentane Situation in der Schweiz 4/5!



Was meinst du? Es gibt zuviel sich zu beschweren, da musst du schon genauer sein.


----------



## Dominau (23. Januar 2011)

Seit 3 Stunden wie ein blöder für die Bionik Prüfung morgen zu lernen und dann zu erfahren das warscheinlich auch noch ein
Geschichtstest ansteht.

5/5


----------



## Petersburg (23. Januar 2011)

Dass ich heut um 17:30 Aufgewacht bin 6/5


----------



## BlizzLord (24. Januar 2011)

Felix^^ schrieb:


> Penner 1/5



oÒ

Leute die Obdachlose wie Dreck behandeln 5/5.


----------



## Deanne (24. Januar 2011)

4/5: Rumgerotze und Gehuste, ohne sich die Hand vor den Mund zu halten.

Ich saß heute in der Uni-Bib und habe versucht, mich auf einen Text zu konzentrieren. Ist mir aber nicht wirklich gelungen, denn neben mir saß ein Typ, der scheinbar erkältet war und ständig in meine Richtung nieste. Kein Taschentuch, keine Hand vor dem Mund und dann fing er auch noch an, seine Rotze hochzuziehen. 
Das Ende vom Lied war, dass er mir direkt auf mein entliehenes Buch geniest hat und mein verärgertes Gesicht noch mit einem "Glotz nicht!" kommentierte.

2/5: Auf wichtige Mails warten.

Am Mittwoch steht eine Gruppenarbeit an und ich warte schon seit über einer Woche darauf, dass mein Arbeitspartner mir seine Unterlagen schickt. 
Wir haben die Themen aufgeteilt und ich sehe nicht ein, seinen Part auch noch zu übernehmen. Trotzdem werde ich langsam unruhig, weil wir unser Thesenpapier morgen per Mail einreichen müssen und ich das ohne seine Ausarbeitungen nicht fertigstellen kann.


----------



## Selor Kiith (25. Januar 2011)

Das vollkommen verwirrende Rufsystem bei New Vegas... 2/5


----------



## Sh1k4ri (26. Januar 2011)

dass ich krank werde... 55555555555/5, und das vor diesem hammergeilen WOCHENENDE


----------



## Saalia (26. Januar 2011)

Arbeitskollegen die Aufgaben 2 Monate vor sich her schieben weil sie keinen "bock" dazu haben, und sie dann vor dem Urlaub an mich übergeben und auf die dringlichkeit der Aufgabe hinweisen (weils ja schon 2 Monate liegt...)  definitiv 5/5


----------



## Olliruh (26. Januar 2011)

Friseusen -.-

Mein Gott was verstehen die denn bitte unter EIN BISCHEN KÜRZER !!!! 

Enrage/5


----------



## BlizzLord (26. Januar 2011)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Friseusen -.-
> 
> Mein Gott was verstehen die denn bitte unter EIN BISCHEN KÜRZER !!!!
> 
> Enrage/5



Vlt. "ein bisschen kürzer (als sont)"
oder: "ein bisschen... SCHNEID ALLES AB!!!ROARRRR!!!!!"


----------



## Olliruh (26. Januar 2011)

alter ich hätte die Friseuse heute fast erwürgt als ich gesehn hab was die mit meinen königlichen Haar gemacht hat :O


----------



## Sh1k4ri (26. Januar 2011)

Olliruh schrieb:


> alter ich hätte die Friseuse heute fast erwürgt als ich gesehn hab was die mit meinen königlichen Haar gemacht hat :O



Hast jetzt nen Topfschnitt oder wat ?


----------



## Olliruh (26. Januar 2011)

Mh nein aber so eine doofe friese einfach ....


----------



## ZAM (26. Januar 2011)

Leute die trotz Unwissenheit und Hörensagenbildung vorgeben und tatsächlich daran glauben über Kenntnisse zu verfügen.  5/5


----------



## ego1899 (26. Januar 2011)

echt nur eeeiiin mal nen doppelpost im "welche bilder..." thread gemacht (durch bearbeiten wohlgrmerkt!) den ich fixen will...

jetzt kann ich da weder seite 116 aufrufen (alle anderen ja) noch neue antworten schreiben. und das jetzt seit 30 minuten...

das soll mir ma einer erklären 3/5...


----------



## Sh1k4ri (27. Januar 2011)

Aus, alles aus... 4/5


----------



## Soramac (27. Januar 2011)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Aus, alles aus... 4/5



Kenn ich zu gut, da brauchste nur ein Fehler machen ... also die warten ja schon regelrecht darauf, da kannste jahrelang die Kuh gewesen sein die den Karren vom Eis.. sobald du einmal bockst, sobald du einmal bockst...dann sind die Haie gleich da, ja aber so ist das. Da machste und tuste jahrelang und dann wirste Kalt gestellt, nur weil du ein kleines Fehlerchen gemacht hast und das wo du denkst das sie auch so ein Stuecken zu deiner Familie gehoeren oder so.. NE. Die lachen dich alle aus, die lachen hinter deinem Ruecken rotz frech ins Gesicht.


----------



## Olliruh (27. Januar 2011)

Ich glaub es geht eher um Freundin oder ? 

Naja tud mir leid für dich , viel glück bei deinem weiteren Weg (ob du wieder mit ihr zsm kommst,oder eine neue)


----------



## Sh1k4ri (27. Januar 2011)

Soramac schrieb:


> Kenn ich zu gut, da brauchste nur ein Fehler machen ... also die warten ja schon regelrecht darauf, da kannste jahrelang die Kuh gewesen sein die den Karren vom Eis.. sobald du einmal bockst, sobald du einmal bockst...dann sind die Haie gleich da, ja aber so ist das. Da machste und tuste jahrelang und dann wirste Kalt gestellt, nur weil du ein kleines Fehlerchen gemacht hast und das wo du denkst das sie auch so ein Stuecken zu deiner Familie gehoeren oder so.. NE. Die lachen dich alle aus, die lachen hinter deinem Ruecken rotz frech ins Gesicht.



Hmm, reden wir von der gleichen Situation ?


----------



## Berserkerkitten (27. Januar 2011)

Warten und alles für jemanden tun ist der schnellste und beste Weg, sich zum Arsch zu machen. Das wird ausgenutzt. Entweder, jemand will Dich so wie Du bist und hier und jetzt oder halt net, aber wenn Du erst Schlange stehen und irgendwelche Dienste erfüllen musst, dann machste irgendwas falsch.

Dass meine Freundin aus Rache meine Katze anpissen will: 1/5


----------



## Sh1k4ri (27. Januar 2011)

Glaube, das hier ist der falsche Ort um sowat zu diskutieren.  jedenfalls muss sich jeder Mensch im Leben mal entscheiden... besonders in solchen Dinge ...

@Berserkerkitten echt jetzt ?


----------



## Olliruh (27. Januar 2011)

Irgendwie hast du recht ,aber man sollte sich auch nicht wie ein Vollarsch verhalten. Man kann manche dinge für eine geliebte person machen . Solange es nicht alles ist !


----------



## Berserkerkitten (27. Januar 2011)

Zum Beispiel hinter jemandes Rücken in Onlineforen damit rumprohlen, was man für tollen Sex mit der geliebten Person hat? 

Der Punkt ist, dass es nix bringt, für eine geliebte Person alles zu machen, wenn man sich mehr erhofft und diese einen nur als Freund betrachtet. Mädels schlafen idR. nicht mit Freunden, sondern mit Typen, auf die sie scharf sind. Hach, was sind wir heut wieder philosophisch...

Dass ich hier so zum OT verleitet werde: 2/5


----------



## Sh1k4ri (27. Januar 2011)

Ich hab nur geschrieben, dass es aus ist... xD sollte eigentlich kein OT daraus entstehen...


----------



## Olliruh (27. Januar 2011)

Wer ,Wo , Wann ? 

Nein ich meine nur das wenn man eine Freundin hat ,kann man auch gewisse sachen für sie machen ,solange es auf gegenseitigkeit beruht. Meine Freundin macht ja auch ziemlich ,ziemlich viele Sachen für mich . 

Ich spreche ja nicht von Freundschaft sondern von Beziehungen


----------



## Berserkerkitten (27. Januar 2011)

War auch kein Vorwurf und ich wünsche Dir gute Besserung. 

@Olli: In 'ner Beziehung auf jeden Fall. Wenn man aber nur auf eine steht, mit ihr keine Beziehung führt und sich für sie nur zum Horst macht, dann nutzt die das eiskalt aus!


----------



## Olliruh (27. Januar 2011)

Wenn ein Mädchen auf mich steht & alles für mich tun würde nutze ich das auch eiskalt aus xD


----------



## Sh1k4ri (27. Januar 2011)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Wenn ein Mädchen auf mich steht & alles für mich tun würde nutze ich das auch eiskalt aus xD



Solche soll es ja geben, aber sind dann wohl eher die aus der Kategorie "Stalker"


----------



## Olliruh (27. Januar 2011)

Ja diese Mädchen mich immer an Rose von Two and a half man


----------



## Erz1 (28. Januar 2011)

Tennisarm - kann und darf jetzt nichts mehr machen  1000/5 
Die Schmerzen sind das Schlimmste, und ich hab noch schön heute Barren und Reck heute mitgemacht im Sportunterricht, weil ich noch keine Entschuldigung hatte. Mein Arzt meinte nur, warum ich nicht vor Schmerzen zusammengebrochen sei.


----------



## Fauzi (28. Januar 2011)

Erz1 schrieb:


> Tennisarm - kann und darf jetzt nichts mehr machen  1000/5
> Die Schmerzen sind das Schlimmste, und ich hab noch schön heute Barren und Reck heute mitgemacht im Sportunterricht, weil ich noch keine Entschuldigung hatte. Mein Arzt meinte nur, warum ich nicht vor Schmerzen zusammengebrochen sei.




Der Sportlehrer hätte mich mal schön am Arsch lecken können.. ^^


----------



## Meriane (29. Januar 2011)

Feiern gehen, und dann im Krankenhaus aufwachen und nicht wissen was passiert ist Oo 4/5


----------



## Thufeist (29. Januar 2011)

Mhh, ich finde es ehrlich gesagt erschreckend, was für (sorry) lächerliche Sachen manche aufregen.

Was mich so richtig aufregt?!
Krieg, Volksverhetzung, Kindermord, Antisemitismus, Nazismus, Armut usw.
Das sind Dinge die mich WIRKLICH aufregen.

Aber wenn es dann doch nur um die Dinge hier im Thread geht, dann nehme ich das hier:


tschilpi schrieb:


> Allgemein der Wahn um diese Social Networks, mit deren völlig verblödeten Sprache. ,,shaaaatzZ, haB diCh lüÜb. voLl qeiL.''
> 
> Da kommt mir das Kotzen. Wirklich.


----------



## Reflox (29. Januar 2011)

Heute Hochzeit meines Lehrers. Kann nicht kommen weil ich krank bin. Vor 15 Minuten wäre der Zug gefahren und ich bin wieder gesund. -_-'


----------



## BlizzLord (29. Januar 2011)

> Was mich so richtig aufregt?!
> Krieg, Volksverhetzung, Kindermord, Antisemitismus, Nazismus, Armut usw.
> Das sind Dinge die mich WIRKLICH aufregen.



Klar, aber wenn man sich die ganze Zeit darüber aufregt macht man sich ja irgendwann selbst kaputt.

Außerdem nur weil es große Probleme gibt sind die kleineren nicht einfach weg.

Zum Thema: Heut gibts keine Pizza


----------



## Deanne (29. Januar 2011)

Thufeist schrieb:


> Mhh, ich finde es ehrlich gesagt erschreckend, was für (sorry) lächerliche Sachen manche aufregen.
> 
> Was mich so richtig aufregt?!
> Krieg, Volksverhetzung, Kindermord, Antisemitismus, Nazismus, Armut usw.
> Das sind Dinge die mich WIRKLICH aufregen.



Das sind Dinge, die vermutlich jeden aufregen und nicht extra erwähnt werden müssen. Wenn jeder postet, dass ihn Krieg, Mord oder Hunger wütend machen, dann ist der Thread bald zu, weil es unglaublich langweilig wird.

Und genau deshalb postet jeder das, was ihm momentan ganz persönlich ärgert. Und wenn sich jemand darüber aufregt, dass seine Nachbarn den Hausflur verdrecken oder der Chef seine Leistung nicht anerkennt, dann ist das sicherlich nicht lächerlich, nur weil es nicht um den ganz großen Weltschmerz geht.


----------



## Edou (29. Januar 2011)

Anything my Mama don´t like! Halt äh, is ja ein Songtext.


Das ich Heute auf nen Geburtstag muss aber Absolut keine Lust habe da ich eh nur wieder Kleinkind Unterhalter Spielen darf. :/ So isses ja mal ganz Ok, aber IMMER wenn ich auf ne Familien Feier muss isses so....Nervt ab und zu. 3/5

Ach und dass meine Kopfhörer wieder Kaputt sind, die Linke seite bringt nichtmehr die Lautstärke die sie eigentlich sollte. 5/5


----------



## Kuya (30. Januar 2011)

...Ich bin wieder da! 

so.., -was mich aufregt, ja? 

Das ich wegen einem Mainboarddefekt meine 5 Jährige Atelco-Garantie in kauf nehme und die was von 48 Std. Reperatur-Service ezählen.
Ich mich daraufhin aber im Telefongebühren-Wert von ca. 30 Euro und Benzinkosten von ca. 20 Euro, 2 Wochen mit denen rumplagen musste, 
bis endlich Resultate passierten. Am Ende wurde ich zwar auf sehr großzügige Weise entschädigt (gesegnet sei der beste Filialleiter der Menschheit), 
aber dennoch war es eine einzige Tortur der unglaublichsten und Skurilsten Dinge, vertröstungen und Argumente, die ich in den letzten Jahren erleben/hören musste. *

Also.. episches Drama mit Happy End in bester Hollywood-Manier, nur ohne geballer und Explosionen. 6/5*


----------



## TheGui (30. Januar 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Potpotom (30. Januar 2011)

Öhm ja... öhm...

5/5 wenn man realisiert, dass man zwar verliebt ist... dann seine Ehefrau sieht und feststellt, das nicht sie diejenige ist. 

Kopf -> Wand


----------



## Zukane (30. Januar 2011)

Der Song Firework von Katy Perry das nervt mich total.


----------



## Olliruh (30. Januar 2011)

schalke hat verloren 5/5
Kater 6/5


----------



## M1ghtymage (30. Januar 2011)

@TF2: Leute, die einem zum Duell herausfordern, Spy switchen und einen dann nurnoch verfolgen und nichts anderes mehr machen. Hat man am Ende der Runde zwar 1000 mal weniger Punkte als alle anderen und das eigene Team hat vielleicht verloren weil man nichts produktives gemacht hat, aber man gewinnt ein Duell. Darauf kann man dann solz sein!


----------



## Schrottinator (30. Januar 2011)

Python 4/5

Javascript 2/5

Eclipse 123123/5 (warum findet die halbe Welt dieses nicht-performante Stück Software so toll?)

Die Datenbanksysteme-Klausur am Freitag 12/5

Die Sysprog Klausur am Mittwoch 2/5 (Außer dem Teil mit Python bin ich fit)

Die Tatsache, dass ich dem gesamten Gehalt eines Vertrages hinterher rennen muss 

static int i;
while(1)
i++;

von 5


----------



## ramour1 (30. Januar 2011)

meine klasse, die es in der 10. immernoch net gecheckt hat, dass es langsam aber sicher um was geht -.-* 4/5
dass die clubs nur freitags 16erner events machen 3/5
und dass zocken langweilig geworden ist (was soll ich jetzt tun ;-) ) 3/5


----------



## Dropz (30. Januar 2011)

ramour1 schrieb:


> meine klasse, die es in der 10. immernoch net gecheckt hat, dass es langsam aber sicher um was geht -.-* 4/5
> dass die clubs nur freitags 16erner events machen 3/5
> und dass zocken langweilig geworden ist (was soll ich jetzt tun ;-) ) 3/5



Das ist ja auch schwer zu verstehen  ich habs auch noch nicht geschafft 
Mich regt die sc2 Bronzeliga auf  6/5


----------



## pwnytaure (30. Januar 2011)

DER schrieb:


> /sign
> 
> ich kann diese ganzen möchtegern slipknot metaler nichtab die vllt grade mal das ende von dead meories gehört haben und dann einen auf harten metlar machen aber dazu noch deutsch rap hörn undsowas -.-



Erstens das und 2 deutschen rap^^ v4l oida^^


----------



## Breasa (30. Januar 2011)

Dropz schrieb:


> Das ist ja auch schwer zu verstehen  ich habs auch noch nicht geschafft
> Mich regt die sc2 Bronzeliga auf  6/5



Ich bin in die Goldliga gekommen obwohl ich keinen plan von Starcraft hab und weiß nicht wie ich da wieder raus komme 5/5

Mein neues fahhrad hat nach einem Monat die rechte Pedale plötzlich nicht mehr anziehend gefunden und wärend der fahrt einfach mal abgeworfen 10/5


----------



## Traklar (30. Januar 2011)

Kackboons die denken Pagan Metal = Nazis ..... 10/5

Busfahrer, die sich nen Spaß draus machen, die Leute bei -10°C in der Früh um 6:30 Uhr zu verarschen, indem sie die Türe nicht aufmachen.... 20/5

Leute die allen und jeden beleidigen, obwohl sie den Fehler gemacht haben (WoW-Rdm, mittlerweile auch oft in HDRO so).... 30/5


----------



## Sh1k4ri (30. Januar 2011)

dass Menschen so verlogen sein können... 789456132123/5 ...


----------



## ego1899 (30. Januar 2011)

Gladbach

0:1/5 -.-


----------



## Dominau (1. Februar 2011)

Das ich Narichten von Facebook bekomme, obwohl ich mich da nochnichtmal angemeldet habe.
3/5


----------



## Selor Kiith (1. Februar 2011)

Traklar schrieb:


> Busfahrer, die sich nen Spaß draus machen, die Leute bei -10°C in der Früh um 6:30 Uhr zu verarschen, indem sie die Türe nicht aufmachen.... 20/5



Bin ich fies, wenn ich hierbei laut loslachen musste?

Eh... ja... meine unersättlichkeit und die daraus resultierenden Magenprobleme... niemals eine ganze Packung Wick Hustenbonbons in 2-3 Stunden leerfuttern *bauch halt* 2/5


----------



## Deanne (2. Februar 2011)

5/5: Ich habe heute früh eine Jacke bei Ebay ersteigert. Wert: 200 Euro. Da sie aber nirgendwo mehr zu bekommen ist, war mein letztes Gebot 220 Euro. 
Habe den Zuschlag bekommen, aber nun weigert sich der Verkäufer, die Jacke rauszugeben. Grund: er hatte mit mehr Geld gerechnet. Und vor einigen Minuten hat er sie wieder eingestellt.


----------



## Deathstyle (2. Februar 2011)

Die drecks Waschmaschine schleudert schonwieder nicht! 4/5


----------



## Edou (2. Februar 2011)

Auf den Anruf vom MediaMarkt zu warten. 5/5 :S


----------



## M1ghtymage (2. Februar 2011)

Deanne schrieb:


> 5/5: Ich habe heute früh eine Jacke bei Ebay ersteigert. Wert: 200 Euro. Da sie aber nirgendwo mehr zu bekommen ist, war mein letztes Gebot 220 Euro.
> Habe den Zuschlag bekommen, aber nun weigert sich der Verkäufer, die Jacke rauszugeben. Grund: er hatte mit mehr Geld gerechnet. Und vor einigen Minuten hat er sie wieder eingestellt.



Dann melde ihn und poche auf Schadensersatz


----------



## Potpotom (2. Februar 2011)

unvorstellbar/5

Das mir heute Morgen bei leichtem Schneefall ein Lieferwagen (oh, Schnee... na dann verkürze ich den Sicherheitsabstand mal auf nen Meter, dann rutscht man nicht so weit) ins Auto gefahren ist... in mein 2 Monate junges Auto und der Abschleppwagenfahrer mich genüsslich mit den Worten, "Ist ärgerlich, was?" anlächelte.

Ich hasse sie alle... ich könnte beiden sowas von in die Fresse hauen. *Wutanfall bekommt*


----------



## Edou (2. Februar 2011)

Potpotom schrieb:


> unvorstellbar/5
> 
> Das mir heute Morgen bei leichtem Schneefall ein Lieferwagen (oh, Schnee... na dann verkürze ich den Sicherheitsabstand mal auf nen Meter, dann rutscht man nicht so weit) ins Auto gefahren ist... in mein 2 Monate junges Auto und der Abschleppwagenfahrer mich genüsslich mit den Worten, "Ist ärgerlich, was?" anlächelte.
> 
> Ich hasse sie alle... ich könnte beiden sowas von in die Fresse hauen. *Wutanfall bekommt*



Dass ist bitter. O_o

Mein Beileid.


----------



## Keelin20 (2. Februar 2011)

Deanne schrieb:


> 5/5: Ich habe heute früh eine Jacke bei Ebay ersteigert. Wert: 200 Euro. Da sie aber nirgendwo mehr zu bekommen ist, war mein letztes Gebot 220 Euro.
> Habe den Zuschlag bekommen, aber nun weigert sich der Verkäufer, die Jacke rauszugeben. Grund: er hatte mit mehr Geld gerechnet. Und vor einigen Minuten hat er sie wieder eingestellt.



Deanne, droh mit ner Anzeige. Und zieh das auch durch. Dein Kauf ist absolut rechtsgültig und damit muss er rechnen wenn er es zum bieten einstellt. Also alles ausdrucken, mit Rechtsanwalt drohen und wenn sich ncihts tut auch zum Rechtsanwalt gehen und dann soll dieser ein Schreiben aufsetzen, das zieht eigentlich immer.

5/5: Mich aufregen tut mein Arbeitskollege (zufällig meine Tante) und die schiebt mir permanent die Arbeit rüber damit ihr Tisch leer wird und meiner wird immer voller.
Ausserdem quatsch sich mich blöd an wenn ich Sie um was bitte, von wegen "Ich bin kein Lehrling mehr!" und so, aber wenn der was sagt mit dem Sie zusammenarbeitet springt sie wie ein Dackel rum. 
Der wenn sagt hupf aus´m Fenster macht sie das auch glaub ich...

4/5: Notorische Langsam-Fahrer auf der Straße. Gibt nix schlimmeres als Autonarr, wenn du einen vor dir hast der mit seinem Kleinwagen am rumkriechen ist...

3/5: Flamer in Heros

2/5: Predigten meiner Mutter

1/5: Meine kleine Katze wenn sie wieder am rumjammern ist und 30 Minuten neben mir beginnt zu miauen bis ich ein Kissen nach ihr werfe..


----------



## Bigsteven (2. Februar 2011)

5/5

Ich musste mein Auto mal 3 Tage woanders parken weil bei uns vorm Haus Material für die Dachbodendämmung angeliefert wurde. Ich will den Wagen wieder umparken und stelle fest, daß ein Minderbemittelter Hohlsack den Fahrerspiegel kaputtgetreten hat. Na toll, son Arsch... Ich will mich also schon leicht genervt wieder auf den von mir gemieteten Parkplatz stellen. Geht nur nicht, weil ein Mofafahrer meinte: "Super, jede Menge Platz hier, da stell ich meine Krücke doch gleich so hin, daß man dort auf keinen Fall noch ein Auto hinbekommt!"

Es gibt Momente, da bin ich froh, daß man hier nicht so leicht an Schusswaffen kommt...


----------



## Ol@f (2. Februar 2011)

ramour1 schrieb:


> meine klasse, die es in der 10. immernoch net gecheckt hat, dass es langsam aber sicher um was geht -.-* 4/5


Ach da gehts doch auch noch um nichts 

BTT.
3Stunden Schlaf und 8h arbeiten. 4/5


----------



## Sh1k4ri (2. Februar 2011)

das Wetter... 5/5 ich will endlich wieder Sommer haben ...


----------



## M1ghtymage (2. Februar 2011)

ramour1 schrieb:


> meine klasse, die es in der 10. immernoch net gecheckt hat, dass es langsam aber sicher um was geht -.-* 4/5



Ich finde es geht erst ab der 12 um etwas. Außer natürlich du willst Bauarbeiter oder Schreiner oder Metzger oder so werden.


----------



## ego1899 (2. Februar 2011)

ätschbätsch 


hab's erst nich geglaubt aber dann rausgesehen.

mal wieder:
der schnee 4/5

und der winter im allgemeinen... (immer noch -.- )


----------



## Konov (2. Februar 2011)

Schließe mich dem an...

Schnee nervt 4/5

Lernen 3/5

Sinnlosigkeitsdenken 5/5


----------



## Deanne (2. Februar 2011)

Keelin20 schrieb:


> Deanne, droh mit ner Anzeige. Und zieh das auch durch. Dein Kauf ist absolut rechtsgültig und damit muss er rechnen wenn er es zum bieten einstellt. Also alles ausdrucken, mit Rechtsanwalt drohen und wenn sich ncihts tut auch zum Rechtsanwalt gehen und dann soll dieser ein Schreiben aufsetzen, das zieht eigentlich immer.



Gemeldet habe ich ihn schon, aber er beruft sich darauf, dass ich ja auch noch nicht gezahlt habe. Trotzdem ist das nicht in Ordnung. Sowas muss man sich vorher überlegen.


----------



## Traklar (2. Februar 2011)

Deanne schrieb:


> Gemeldet habe ich ihn schon, aber er beruft sich darauf, dass ich ja auch noch nicht gezahlt habe. Trotzdem ist das nicht in Ordnung. Sowas muss man sich vorher überlegen.



Beim Einstellen der Auktion handelt es sich ja seitens des Verkäufers um ein Angebot bzw. der Aufforderung zur Abgabe eines Angebots, gleichzeitig ist er aber nach Ablauf der Auktion auch verpflichtet die Ware in einwandfreien (also Sach- und Rechtsmangel frei) Zustand zu liefern. Da er aus meiner Sicht keinen nennenswerten Grund nennt, wodurch er sein Angebot hätte zurückziehen können, ist es für mich rechtswirksam.

Zitat Ebay, Verkäuferpflichten:


"[font="Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif"]Wer als Verkäufer einen Artikel bei eBay einstellt, gibt ein verbindliches Angebot auf Abschluss eines Vertrages über diesen Artikel ab."[/font]
[font="Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif"] [/font]
[font="Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif"]etwas später dann:[/font]
[font="Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif"] [/font]
[font="Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif"]"[/font][font="Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif"]Bei Ablauf der Auktion kommt zwischen Verkäufer und Höchstbietendem ein Vertrag zustande."[/font]
[font="Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif"] [/font]
[font="Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif"]und:[/font]
[font="Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif"] [/font]
[font="Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif"]"[/font][font="Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif"]Sowohl Käufer als auch Verkäufer sind an den Vertrag gebunden. Der Verkäufer ist verpflichtet dem Käufer die Ware ohne Mängel zu übergeben. Der Käufer ist verpflichtet, dem Verkäufer den vereinbarten Kaufpreis zu zahlen und die gekaufte Ware abzunehmen."[/font]


----------



## Sh1k4ri (3. Februar 2011)

die etwas ältere Dame im Zug ... 3/5

Sie steigt ein und setzt sich (man beachte: im Wagon waren sonst ALLE Plätze frei!!!) neben mich, ich dachte gut, in Ordnung. Hatte noch meine Kopfhörer im Ohr, auf einmal nach c.a. 5 Minuten fahrt stubst sie mich an und sagt ohne scheiß "Machen sie bitte die Musik leiser ODER AUS? Man versteht ja sein eigenes Wort kaum". Nur... ich hatte die Musik nicht mal an... da ich sowieso an der Station aussteigen musste dachte ich "egal" und ging einfach. Schon verrückt...


----------



## M1ghtymage (3. Februar 2011)

Wieso hast du Kopfhörer auf wenn du keine Musik an hast?


----------



## BlizzLord (3. Februar 2011)

M1ghtymage schrieb:


> Wieso hast du Kopfhörer auf wenn du keine Musik an hast?



Um alte Damen zu verwirren ist doch klar. 

Alles geplant.


----------



## Olliruh (3. Februar 2011)

Frauen 1/5 
extrem schlechten Musikgeschmack auf Partys 5/5
Leute die einen beim pogen absichtlich (!!) mit den Ellebogen umstoßen 5/5


----------



## Thoor (3. Februar 2011)

180 Euronen hinlegen weil zu schnell

leck mich doch -.-


----------



## BlizzLord (3. Februar 2011)

Thoor schrieb:


> 180 Euronen hinlegen weil zu schnell
> 
> leck mich doch -.-



Strafe muss sein.


----------



## KillerBee666 (3. Februar 2011)

OneManShow schrieb:


> Ein Möchtegernhopper ist ein Typ der alleine in seinem Zimmer hockt dumme Anty-Metall Kommentare ablässt und 1 Jahr braucht um seinen "Rap" so stark zu remixen dass er sich nicht anhört wie ein hässliches Kellerkind und das auf sein MySpace Page hochlädt um "cool" zu sein....
> Gell Kindchen....



Na das problem ist das es keine Guten HipHopper gibt also gibts auch keine Möchtegern Hopper.. alle sind Hopper. Und Hopper im allgemeinen sind Nutzlos und Scheisse.






BlizzLord schrieb:


> Strafe muss sein.




Joar aber die Strafen sind viel zu Oft so "Hey geb mal xy Euro, damit unsere Stadt mehr Geld zur verfügung hat.


----------



## Thoor (3. Februar 2011)

KillerBee666 schrieb:


> Joar aber die Strafen sind viel zu Oft so "Hey geb mal xy Euro, damit unsere Stadt mehr Geld zur verfügung hat.



Vorallem find ichs geil das mich letztens am morgen auf der autobahn son arschloch mit 150 rechts überholt hat, links reinzieht mich fast abschiesst und die polizei vorne überhaupt nicht reagiert....


----------



## M1ghtymage (3. Februar 2011)

Thoor schrieb:


> Vorallem find ichs geil das mich letztens am morgen auf der autobahn son arschloch mit 150 rechts überholt hat, links reinzieht mich fast abschiesst und die polizei vorne überhaupt nicht reagiert....



Kennzeichen aufschreiben, Kennzeichen der Polizei aufschreiben, Polizei anrufen.


----------



## Thoor (3. Februar 2011)

M1ghtymage schrieb:


> Kennzeichen aufschreiben, Kennzeichen der Polizei aufschreiben, Polizei anrufen.



Und die Polizei wird zugeben das sies verbockt haben, na klar.

Versuch mal auf der Autobahn morgens um 7 im Arbeitsverkehr mit 120 sachen das nummernschild aufzuschreiben von nem typen der mit 150 davonrast... ist nicht so leicht...


----------



## M1ghtymage (3. Februar 2011)

Thoor schrieb:


> Und die Polizei wird zugeben das sies verbockt haben, na klar.



Das nicht unbedingt aber ich kann mir vorstellen, dass es hilft. Man kann das Polizeikennzeichen auch weglassen, das ist egal. Wenn du eine Anzeige machst (auch ohne Zeugen) hast du gute Chancen, da man davon ausgeht dass keiner grundlos zur Polizei gehen würde und eine wildfremde Person anschwärzt.


----------



## teppichleiste (3. Februar 2011)

> 3/5 respektlose Kinder die nicht checken dass man ne Autorität hat wenn man in der Oberstufe ist und vor allem 2-3 Köpfe größer als sie


In dem Fall rockt: Kinderkopf im Klo, ja das macht dich froh


----------



## dragon1 (3. Februar 2011)

Dass wir eine viel zu kurze verschnaufpause zwischen 2 Semestern haben >.<   3/5


----------



## nemø (3. Februar 2011)

völlig verkacktes Zeugnis, sind nuuuuuuuuur die lehrer schuld ;-) OVER 9000/5


----------



## Skatero (3. Februar 2011)

KillerBee666 schrieb:


> Na das problem ist das es keine Guten HipHopper gibt also gibts auch keine Möchtegern Hopper.. alle sind Hopper. Und Hopper im allgemeinen sind Nutzlos und Scheisse.



Ich finde Metaler wie dich ganz lustig. Hauptsache du hast coole Worte wie "Killer" im Namen und dann noch ein "666", weil du so teuflisch dumm bist. 
Du hast das ja hoffentlich nicht ernst gemeint oder? Wenn doch, dann tust du mir wirklich leid. Adjektive schreibt man übrigens klein.

Du 5/5


----------



## dragon1 (3. Februar 2011)

Skatero schrieb:


> Ich finde Metaler wie dich ganz lustig. Hauptsache du hast coole Worte wie "Killer" im Namen und dann noch ein "666", weil du so teuflisch dumm bist.
> Du hast das ja hoffentlich nicht ernst gemeint oder? Wenn doch, dann tust du mir wirklich leid. Adjektive schreibt man übrigens klein.
> 
> Du 5/5



Sign^^ Die Machen doch nur den Ruf von Metalern kapput


----------



## KillerBee666 (3. Februar 2011)

Skatero schrieb:


> Ich finde Metaler wie dich ganz lustig. Hauptsache du hast coole Worte wie "Killer" im Namen und dann noch ein "666", weil du so teuflisch dumm bist.
> Du hast das ja hoffentlich nicht ernst gemeint oder? Wenn doch, dann tust du mir wirklich leid. Adjektive schreibt man übrigens klein.
> 
> Du 5/5



Wie kommst du darauf das ich Metal höre?

Mal davon Ab, KillerBee ist nen Char aus Naruto, unschwer an meinem bild zu erkennen, und 666 einfach weil der nick schon weg war (ich ihn aber nur als inaktiv gefunden hab im profil) und naja finde dann 666 Lustiger also 2.. oder mein geburtsdatum oda so^^

Und btw: zeig mir nen Hopper Lied welches net um Sex drogen alk dauerndes sich selbst an den Sack beim Singen grabschen und sone scheisse geht.. oder Liebe (was dann versucht wird schnulzig mit diesem Sprechgesang zu untermalen und einfach dumm klingt) lieder müssen emotionen rüberbringen, und allgemein mag ich Charts nicht weil das zeigt das man zum Geld verdienen nur nen nervigen Ohrwurm machen muss, und das, kann jeder, auch wer nicht singen Kann.





dragon1 schrieb:


> Sign^^ Die Machen doch nur den Ruf von Metalern kapput




Richtig, ich (der keinen Metal hört) schafft es den ruf von Metalern zu zerstörn^^


----------



## LordofDemons (3. Februar 2011)

KillerBee666 schrieb:


> Und btw: zeig mir nen Hopper Lied welches net um Sex drogen alk dauerndes sich selbst an den Sack beim Singen grabschen und sone scheisse geht.. oder Liebe (was dann versucht wird schnulzig mit diesem Sprechgesang zu untermalen und einfach dumm klingt) lieder müssen emotionen rüberbringen, und allgemein mag ich Charts nicht weil das zeigt das man zum Geld verdienen nur nen nervigen Ohrwurm machen muss, und das, kann jeder, auch wer nicht singen Kann.



Bitteschön 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O-YaEEaGI80
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H7NDO3Kc82g
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HvhQQ54s-Do
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yqG4EzAVs50


----------



## Skatero (3. Februar 2011)

KillerBee666 schrieb:


> Und btw: zeig mir nen Hopper Lied welches net um Sex drogen alk dauerndes sich selbst an den Sack beim Singen grabschen und sone scheisse geht.. oder Liebe (was dann versucht wird schnulzig mit diesem Sprechgesang zu untermalen und einfach dumm klingt) lieder müssen emotionen rüberbringen, und allgemein mag ich Charts nicht weil das zeigt das man zum Geld verdienen nur nen nervigen Ohrwurm machen muss, und das, kann jeder, auch wer nicht singen Kann.



Naja dein Verhalten ist typisch für ein paar Metaler. (Natürlich nicht für alle.)

[url="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fEG1XdTaBu4"]Swiss - Der letzte Schultag[/url]
Prinz Pi - Illuminati
Swiss - Der Junge aus der Nachbarschaft


Und noch viele viele Lieder mehr.

Nur weil du etwas nicht magst, kannst du die Leute, die diese Musik mögen bzw. machen, scheisse und nutzlos nennen.
Wieso behauptest du, dass das jeder kann? Das ist einfach schwachsinnig. 

Achja Mainstream ist scheisse! (<- Das ist ein Scherz.)


----------



## Olliruh (3. Februar 2011)

Blumio ist richtig chillig


----------



## dragon1 (3. Februar 2011)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Blumio ist richtig chillig



jeah^^ Aber wir schweifen ab xD


----------



## KillerBee666 (4. Februar 2011)

Aeh in keinem der Videos wird gesungen^^ sag ich doch nur Sprechen auf Melodie.


----------



## Potpotom (4. Februar 2011)

5/5 Solch schwachsinnige Diskussionen... Geschmäcker unso, ach was solls.


----------



## Dominau (4. Februar 2011)

Wegen einer Stunde Religion und meinem Zeugnis in der Schule gewesen.
3/5


----------



## joeranimo (4. Februar 2011)

5/5 wenn der pizzamann zu lange braucht meine scheiß pizza zu bringen


----------



## Dropz (4. Februar 2011)

das ich net weiß wer pain ist  :<


----------



## Neritia (4. Februar 2011)

5/5 Diplomarbeit schreiben -.-


----------



## moehrewinger (4. Februar 2011)

google + neugierde + rechte webseiten + zuviel lesen = 100000/5

Ich geh jetzt mal ne Runde heulen über die Menschheit.


----------



## ego1899 (4. Februar 2011)

Dropz schrieb:


> das ich net weiß wer pain ist  :<



lass dich bloß nich spoilern, bald wird alles einen sinn ergeben


----------



## Deathstyle (5. Februar 2011)

Das ich jetzt erst nach Hause komme?.. 2/5
Gute Nacht!


----------



## TheGui (5. Februar 2011)

Dropz schrieb:


> das ich net weiß wer pain ist  :<



Pain ist Legion!... dam dam dam 

also mich regt auf das sich hier manche leute über den größten bulshit aufregen 3/5


----------



## Legendary (5. Februar 2011)

KillerBee666 schrieb:


> Aeh in keinem der Videos wird gesungen^^ sag ich doch nur Sprechen auf Melodie.



Lol...Hip Hop basiert verdammt nochmal nicht auf Gesang sondern auf "Sprechgesang". 


Dieses dämliche Gegröhle in diesem Death Metal 1000/5 :>


----------



## ego1899 (5. Februar 2011)

dann hör doch grindcore 


das peinliche gepose im hip hop 1001/5


----------



## BlizzLord (5. Februar 2011)

Das Menschen es nie lernen werden, dass es versch. Geschmäcker gibt und jeder das hört was er will. 5/5


Wenn Jemand HipHop toll findet sein Ding und wenn Jemand Metal hört auch sein Ding.
Leider besteht die halbe bis ganze Weltkugel aus kleinen Kindern die nie erwachsen werden...


----------



## ego1899 (5. Februar 2011)

ooooch blizzlord....

"jedem das seine, wir sind doch alle menschen, freiheit für alle!"

ironie ist kein landstrich in süd frankreich 

das war nur als kleiner konter gedacht da musste nich gleich die solidaritätskeule schwingen und den moral apostel spielen 
find dieses getue fast schon nerviger als wenn ma zum spaß n bissel gestichelt wird.


ach ja, das die eintracht erst morgen spielt und das wohl ohne gekas: 4,9


----------



## BlizzLord (5. Februar 2011)

ego1899 schrieb:


> ooooch blizzlord....
> 
> "jedem das seine, wir sind doch alle menschen, freiheit für alle!"
> 
> ...



Es geht ja auch nicht nur um dir. 
Die Diskussion hat nunmal ernsthaft angefangen und im Niveau eines Kindergeburtstags Streit stattgefunden.

Hat nichts mit Moral o.Ä. zu tun sondern mit gesundem Menschenverstand. 

Aber das wird zu Off Topic.


----------



## ego1899 (5. Februar 2011)

eben für jeden mit hirn stellt sich die frage gar nich 


off topic gelaber 5/5

ooohhh wie ich es hasse!


----------



## Geronimus (5. Februar 2011)

mich regen die verkäuferinnen beim mc donalds auf...die sind unfähig zuzuhören, unterbrechen einen laufend mit irgendwelchen angeboten und können einen nicht ausreden lassen bei der bestellung...sowas nervt tierisch wenn man mit hunger da steht ;-)
und mich nerven die politiker die sich nur gegenseitig bekämpfen anstatt gemeinsam für das volk zu arbeiten...


----------



## Skatero (5. Februar 2011)

KillerBee666 schrieb:


> Aeh in keinem der Videos wird gesungen^^ sag ich doch nur Sprechen auf Melodie.



Kopf -> Tisch

Dass es kein Vanille Cola in der Schweiz gibt. 5/5


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (5. Februar 2011)

das ich einen gips tragen muss.
und wenn ich auf klo geh muss ich jedes mal ne halbe stunde vorher los damit ich rechtzeitig ankomme 

5/5


----------



## Thoor (5. Februar 2011)

Das Franky nen neuen Mittelschalldämfper braucht

RAAAAAAAAAAAAAAH

5/5


----------



## BlizzLord (5. Februar 2011)

SWeeT_mushrOOms schrieb:


> das ich einen gips tragen muss.
> und wenn ich auf klo geh muss ich jedes mal ne halbe stunde vorher los damit ich rechtzeitig ankomme
> 
> 5/5



Siehs positiv dann hast du den ganzen Tag immer was zu tun.


----------



## Luminesce (5. Februar 2011)

Skatero schrieb:


> Dass es kein Vanille Cola in der Schweiz gibt. 5/5



Ja war heute in Zürich im Lollipop, da gab es die eine Zeit lang, jetzt gibts nur noch die mit Cherry.

Dass ich meine grosse Babuschka aus Russland zerstört habe, shice :s 3/5


----------



## Deathstyle (5. Februar 2011)

Deathstyle schrieb:


> Das ich jetzt erst nach Hause komme?.. 2/5
> Gute Nacht!



..und seit zwei Stunden schonwieder wach 4/5.
96' führt 1:0 1/5.


----------



## Olliruh (6. Februar 2011)

PVP.net-Client ... 20/5
wie kann man für ein so tolles SPiel nur einen so verdreckten Server benutzen ....


----------



## Sh1k4ri (6. Februar 2011)

Die Chaoten von gestern... unendlich/5 ... muss man echt wegen jeden kleinsten Sch**ß randalieren ?


----------



## Buffed.deUserin (6. Februar 2011)

Deutsche Politik!


----------



## Haxxler (7. Februar 2011)

Die Halbzeit-Show beim Super Bowl. Wie kann Slash nur bei so einer Sch**** mitmachen...


----------



## kaepteniglo (7. Februar 2011)

Aktuell der deutsche Kommentar beim Super Bowl.

(Ich will meine Live-Streams von FOX Sports wieder haben)


----------



## H2OTest (7. Februar 2011)

das ich den Superbowl verpennt habe 5/5 !!!!


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (7. Februar 2011)

wie zur hölle guckt man den super bowl in deutschland ?


----------



## Olliruh (7. Februar 2011)

Anwesend :>


----------



## H2OTest (7. Februar 2011)

SWeeT_mushrOOms schrieb:


> wie zur hölle guckt man den super bowl in deutschland ?



Stream, Sport 1 und manchmal überträgt das 1. den


----------



## Olliruh (7. Februar 2011)

Gestern von 23:35 - 4:00 auf ARD war gut :>


----------



## DER Lachmann (7. Februar 2011)

1 Woche frei, nichts zu tun und auch keine Lust irgendwas zu tun
4/5


----------



## Konov (7. Februar 2011)

Ambivalentes lernen - einerseits will man, man tut auch viel, andererseits ist es nie genug, ständig hat man das Gefühl man könnte noch mehr machen und weiß gleichzeitig nicht ob das getane bereits reicht. 5/5


----------



## Deanne (8. Februar 2011)

5/5: Dass manche Leute überall ihren Senf dazu geben müssen. Selbst dann, wenn es sie nichts angeht und sie gar nicht wissen, worum es eigentlich geht.


----------



## ego1899 (9. Februar 2011)

Das ich so verdammt dämlich bin... 5/5 -.-

War so vertieft in mein Buch das ich anstatt ner Schmerztablette gegen meine Rückenschmerzen eine von meinen Schlaftabletten genommen hab...

Hab mich grad noch gewundert warum mir so die Augen zifallen. Das wär alles nich so schlimm , aber wenn ich jetzt einschlaf bin ich heute Nacht wach, muss aber morgen früh raus. Jetzt versuch ich mich krampfhaft wachzuhalten was aber irgendwie auch voll lustig is 

Edit: Wie erwartet erst heut morgen gegen 5 oder 6 eingeschlafen und meinen Termin verpennt ich könnt so kotzen... 5/5


----------



## Deanne (11. Februar 2011)

1000/5: Dass eine Freundin heute morgen in der Uni meine Geldbörse eingesteckt hat und ich nun kein Bargeld und kein Ticket habe und meine PS3 nicht abholen kann!!


----------



## Deathstyle (11. Februar 2011)

Ich mich an diesem WE total totlangweilen werde. Meine guten Freunde müssen arbeiten oder sind sonst wo unterwegs, meine Kleine ist auch nicht da und die einzige mit denen ich was machen kann sind so Discoopfer und ich mag nicht, da bezahl ich immer soviel damit der Abend erträgliches Ausmaß annimmt. Ich geh glaube einfach morgen mit iwem ins Kino.. FUCK BÄNDERRISS! 5/5.


----------



## Deathstyle (11. Februar 2011)

Mein rumgejammere 1/5.. -.-


----------



## ego1899 (11. Februar 2011)

1/5 Deathstyles Doppelpost
2/5 Deathstyles Rumgejammer
3/5 Deathstyles Bänderriss (Ursache des Gejammers)
4/5 Meine Schlafstörungen (immer noch)
5/5 Das ich gerade heute Nacht nur EINE ver****** Stunde schlafen konnte und dem entsprechend bematscht bin...


----------



## Konov (11. Februar 2011)

Mein Kater nach der durchkotzten Feiernacht 5/5

Regenwetter 3/5

Noch einkaufen zu müssen 1/5 ^^


----------



## Deathstyle (11. Februar 2011)

ego, du bist doch nur sauer weil ich der größere Nerd bin :3


5/5 das ich mir das nicht leisten kann, ich würde schon soziemlich alles für son Bike machen..



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ego1899 (11. Februar 2011)

ach gibts die auch für teilzeitkrüppel? 
(ui der war fies)

0,1/5 weil ich so gemein bin 

gehessisch uff hessisch halt


----------



## BlizzLord (11. Februar 2011)

Das die Werbebanner auf Buffed.de langsam ein ziemliches ausmaß annehmen.
(8 Stück)


----------



## Thoor (12. Februar 2011)

Frauen >_< 4/5


----------



## Soladra (13. Februar 2011)

Das ich verdammt noch mal nicht schlafen kann -.- 5/5


----------



## Soramac (13. Februar 2011)

ego1899 schrieb:


> gehessisch uff hessisch halt



das mit dem hessische gebabbel hörsch mir ma jetzt och uff!


----------



## Edou (13. Februar 2011)

Dass mein LadeKabel, für die Xbox360 Controller, Abgebrochen ist FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFUUUUUU/5..-.-


----------



## EspCap (13. Februar 2011)

Dass die Telekom mal wieder Probleme hat, mein DSL nicht funktioniert und ich deswegen mein Tethering-Volumen verbraten darf 4/5


----------



## Sh1k4ri (13. Februar 2011)

Valentinstag... 5/5, mich k*tzt es jetzt schon alles an ...


----------



## Olliruh (13. Februar 2011)

Leute die die Ellebogen beim Moshen rausholen 8/5


----------



## Deathstyle (13. Februar 2011)

Du meinst wohl beim Pogen 
Wenn du beim Moshen so nahe an jemandem stehst das er dich mit dem Ellbogen treffen könnte dann sollte das deine kleinste Sorge sein.


----------



## Olliruh (13. Februar 2011)

Ja ok auch wieder wahr ,aber es geht meistenst so Nahtlos über :>
einmal noch gemosht ,schubst dich einer & dann wird gepoggt


----------



## The Paladin (13. Februar 2011)

Endlich Dead Space 2 auf Hardcore durchgespielt und sich auf die "Handkanone" gefreut (Handcannon). 

ABER ICH HABE GAR NICHTS GEKRIEGT! 

DAS VERDAMMTE TEIL KRIEGEN NUR XBOX 360 und PS3 SPIELER! 

COMPUTERSPIELER GEHEN LEER AUS!

Es gibt keine Erfolge auf PC, keine Belohnung für den Hardcore Modus und das erste DLC für Dead Space 2 soll auch nur für Konsolenspieler sein.

Ich könnte explodieren, da quäle ich mich förmlich durch die Kapitel und darf nur 3x Speichern. Bin tausendmal gestorben (Nicht durch die Necromorphs, sondern: Ins All gesaugt, gegen fliegende trümmer gecrasht, Spritze ins Auge usw.

Ich fühle mich mehr als nur verarscht.

tl;dr

RAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAGE


----------



## Grushdak (13. Februar 2011)

The schrieb:


> RAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAGE


Dann solltest Du schnell WoW spielen, als Krieger-Tank natürlich, bei so viel Wut. 

was mich enorm nervt ....

1. linkes Knie im September operiert
2. es wird nicht wieder ganz ok ... nein nun wieder schlimmer
3. das rechte Knie muckt auch schon rum

Es reicht mir!! 100/100


----------



## kaepteniglo (13. Februar 2011)

So ist das im Alter. Warte, bis jemand mit der einen letzten Pille kommt 

Lösung des Rentenproblems: Am letzten Arbeitstag haben zukünftige Rentner einen merkwürdigen Unfall den man nicht überlebt.


----------



## Grüne Brille (13. Februar 2011)

kaepteniglo schrieb:


> [...]
> Lösung des Rentenproblems: Am letzten Arbeitstag haben zukünftige Rentner einen merkwürdigen Unfall den man nicht überlebt.


Mit einem ähnlichen Gedanken wurde das System hier ja auch eingeführt


----------



## Chillers (13. Februar 2011)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Leute die die Ellebogen beim Moshen rausholen 8/5



1. Milchpacks, die über eine Plastiklasche geöffnet werden müssen, man zieht, es ruckt - und nach dem Öffnen >schwall< fließt immer Milch am Rand ab über die Hand.
 Gilt auch für Kaffeepacks. Nie öffnen können, ohne dass was daneben geht. Nur deswegen nutze ich inzwischen NESPRESSO.

2. die eigene Katze, die sich in Nachbars Garage wiederholt einsperren lässt und aus Frust die Mountainbikehose des Nachbarn, die zum Lüften iwo hing, herunterzieht und darauf kackt und schifft.

3. Busse, die an der Haltestelle vorbeifahren, weil - voll.

4. Fleischsalatbrötchen morgens servieren zu einem meeting, wo Bartträger eingeladen sind. Böse Falle.

5. das Programm der öffentlich-rechtlichen Fernsehsender, die ich (noch) bezahlen muss.


----------



## Grüne Brille (13. Februar 2011)

Chillers schrieb:


> 1. Milchpacks, die über eine Plastiklasche geöffnet werden müssen, man zieht, es ruckt - und nach dem Öffnen >schwall< fließt immer Milch am Rand ab über die Hand.
> Gilt auch für Kaffeepacks. Nie öffnen können, ohne dass was daneben geht. Nur deswegen nutze ich inzwischen NESPRESSO.
> 
> 2. die eigene Katze, die sich in Nachbars Garage wiederholt einsperren lässt und aus Frust die Mountainbikehose des Nachbarn, die zum Lüften iwo hing, herunterzieht und darauf kackt und schifft.
> ...


Zu 1. : Oh ja, das nervt mich auch manchmal. Wenn mans vorsichtig macht gehts meist nicht auf, und wenn ein klein wenig mehr Kraftaufwand dahintersteckt ist alles versaut. 2/5
zu 2. Das müsste für mich in den anderen Thread, die Geschichte erfreut mich gerade *g*


----------



## Konov (13. Februar 2011)

Diese Milch-Tetra Packs mit der Plastiklasche sind mir früher auch öfter übergelaufen, aber ich hab ein wenig rumprobiert und wenn man genau richtig dosierten Druck anwendet, geht meistens alles gut.
Eher Probleme gibts dann beim einschütten in ein Glas weil keine Luft drin war und dann kommen solche Milchschwalls da raus.
Aber auch da kann man die Taktik anwenden, ein wenig ruckartig zu schütten, dann geht öfter nix daneben. 


@topic

das wetter 3/5
schul-lernstoff 5/5


----------



## Olliruh (13. Februar 2011)

Wieso hast du mich jetzt gequotet ?


----------



## Grüne Brille (13. Februar 2011)

Vll haut er beim Milchkarton öffnen Leute mim Ellbogen um


----------



## Olliruh (13. Februar 2011)

oder er gibt der tüte milch erstmal nen flying ellbow :>


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (15. Februar 2011)

Lachschon gerade down. N0000000iiiiiiiiiiiiiinnnnnnn!!11111 5/5


----------



## Sh1k4ri (15. Februar 2011)

Dass ich nicht weiß, was ich zocken soll  4/5


----------



## Dominau (15. Februar 2011)

Chillers schrieb:


> 1. Milchpacks, die über eine Plastiklasche geöffnet werden müssen, man zieht, es ruckt - und nach dem Öffnen >schwall< fließt immer Milch am Rand ab über die Hand.
> Gilt auch für Kaffeepacks. Nie öffnen können, ohne dass was daneben geht. Nur deswegen nutze ich inzwischen NESPRESSO.


Was mir auch manchmal passiert ist, dass diese Plastiklasche sogar abreißt, wenn man zu fest zieht :<

Das ist ziemlich blöd dann...




Meine Schule 5/5


----------



## M1ghtymage (15. Februar 2011)

Meine Lehrerin 3/5: Bei einem Test über das von uns gelesene Buch wird gefragt, an welcher Stelle der Protagonist zu einem Rassisten wird. Ich habe geschrieben, dass er meiner Meinung nach kein Rassist ist, demnach niemals. Dafür gabs dann einen Notenpunkt Abzug, weil ich begründen soll, wieso ich denke, dass er kein Rassist ist. Beweispflicht liegt beim Behauptenden ftw? Eigene Meinung nicht bewertbar ftw? >_<


----------



## Gazeran (15. Februar 2011)

Das ich einfach viel zu viel scheisse Baue....
7/5 :/

@über mir:
Hat deine Deutsch Lehrerin einen Russischen Akzent? (keine ahnung obs richtig geschrieben ist)


----------



## seanbuddha (15. Februar 2011)

Kunden bei meinem Praktikum die Fragen wie "Sind die Pflanzen echt?" stellen: 5/5 [Nebenbei bemerkt hat die Kundin dies an einer Stelle gefragt wo überall Erde, Dünger und eine volle Gieskanne stand.


----------



## M1ghtymage (15. Februar 2011)

Gazeran schrieb:


> Das ich einfach viel zu viel scheisse Baue....
> 7/5 :/
> 
> @über mir:
> Hat deine Deutsch Lehrerin einen Russischen Akzent? (keine ahnung obs richtig geschrieben ist)



Englisch Lehrerin


----------



## Ceiwyn (15. Februar 2011)

Hat sich erledigt.


----------



## Soramac (15. Februar 2011)

Joghurts, wenn man die versucht zu oeffnen und zieht nur ein kleinen Streifen ab und hat dann den Joghurt schon an den Fingern und versucht dann den ganzen Deckel abzuziehen aber auch nur wieder ein Streifen, da koennte Ich den ganzen Joghurt schon gegen die Wand klatschen.  5/5


----------



## Ceiwyn (15. Februar 2011)

5/5: Nur noch 140 Megabyte Traffic zur Verfügung für dieses Monat.


----------



## Soramac (15. Februar 2011)

Reicht doch!

Habe 250MB fuer den Monat und haette mit 150 noch mehr als ueber die Haelfte und es ist schon mitte Monats, von daher passts.


----------



## Terrorsatan (15. Februar 2011)

Waagh nur noch französische Server bei Rift ohne Wartezeit ;D 5/5

aber lieber 10 min warten als frz. zu lernen xD


----------



## ZAM (15. Februar 2011)

2x Virusgrippe in 2 Monaten haben 5/5


----------



## Tilbie (15. Februar 2011)

das Wetter 5/5


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (15. Februar 2011)

Terrorsatan schrieb:


> Waagh nur noch französische Server bei Rift ohne Wartezeit ;D 5/5
> 
> aber lieber 10 min warten als frz. zu lernen xD



Würd ich dir auch empfehlen


----------



## Berserkerkitten (16. Februar 2011)

Terrorsatan schrieb:


> Waagh nur noch französische Server bei Rift ohne Wartezeit ;D 5/5
> 
> aber lieber 10 min warten als frz. zu lernen xD



Vor allem kämpfen die Lanzer auf diesen Servern mit Baguettes!


----------



## schneemaus (16. Februar 2011)

Ich stell mir das grad vor... "Nimm dies, du dreckige Schüft!" *Baguette schleuder* "Oh, non, das 'at wirklisch weh getan!" 

Schon wieder erkältet zu sein 3/5
Meine mir meine Kaugummis wegfressende und ständig mich nachts weckende Katze momentan 4/5. Die springt aber auch auf mich drauf... Kennt ihr Simon's Cat?


----------



## Ceiwyn (16. Februar 2011)

Soramac schrieb:


> Reicht doch!
> 
> Habe 250MB fuer den Monat und haette mit 150 noch mehr als ueber die Haelfte und es ist schon mitte Monats, von daher passts.



Wenn ich nur ein mal versehentlich in YouTube reinstolpere, ist mein Internet wochenlang gesperrt.


----------



## Grushdak (16. Februar 2011)

Guten Morgen 



ZAM schrieb:


> 2x Virusgrippe in 2 Monaten haben 5/5


Gute Besserung Dir!

Und ja ... nerven tun immer noch die Knie und das Wetter. 5/5
Ich kann dieses Mischmaschwetter gar nicht mehr ab - entweder, oder ....


----------



## Ceiwyn (16. Februar 2011)

Grushdak schrieb:


> Guten Morgen
> 
> 
> Gute Besserung Dir!
> ...



Du und dein Knie... mein Schwager ist auch vor zwei, drei Jahren mal beim Fußball irgendwie blöd in einen Zweikampf gekommen, seitdem hat er öfters Schmerzen im Knie. Beim Arzt war er zwar schon, aber er muss noch in einen Tomograph, obwohl die Therapie schon fast fest steht: Operation. Tja und davor hat man natürlich Angst und man schiebt alles auf und lebt irgendwie mit den Schmerzen. 

Ich mache mir Feinde, aber davor Angst zu haben finde ich lächerlich. Es gibt weitaus andere Dinge, die man fürchten sollte.


----------



## Deathstyle (16. Februar 2011)

Das sagst du aber auch nur weil du noch nie groß mit solchen Sportverletzungen zu tun hattest.
Ich kenne hier drei Leute von 20 bis 50 die alle aufgrund von Sport große Knieprobleme hatten und alle operiert wurden. Bei allen ist es noch schlimmer geworden, neben dem Operationsaufwand und entsprechenden Unannehmlichkeiten haben sich bei keinem die Beschwerden vermindert oder sind gar verschwunden - im Gegenteil, alle raten jedem von einer Knie-OP ab. Was auch gewissermaßen verständlich ist wenn man sich anschaut was bei einer Knie-OP gemacht werden kann und wird kann das auch kaum helfen.


----------



## Ceiwyn (16. Februar 2011)

Deathstyle schrieb:


> Das sagst du aber auch nur weil du noch nie groß mit solchen Sportverletzungen zu tun hattest.
> Ich kenne hier drei Leute von 20 bis 50 die alle aufgrund von Sport große Knieprobleme hatten und alle operiert wurden. Bei allen ist es noch schlimmer geworden, neben dem Operationsaufwand und entsprechenden Unannehmlichkeiten haben sich bei keinem die Beschwerden vermindert oder sind gar verschwunden - im Gegenteil, alle raten jedem von einer Knie-OP ab. Was auch gewissermaßen verständlich ist wenn man sich anschaut was bei einer Knie-OP gemacht werden kann und wird kann das auch kaum helfen.



Ich hatte schon 7 oder 8 OPs, auch an allen möglichen und unmöglichen Stellen. Ist ja nicht so, dass er Leistungssportler ist. Es geht ja nur darum, überhaupt mal wieder richtig Sport machen zu können.


----------



## Deanne (16. Februar 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Ich mache mir Feinde, aber davor Angst zu haben finde ich lächerlich. Es gibt weitaus andere Dinge, die man fürchten sollte.



Leute, seid doch nicht immer so unfair, wenn es darum geht, die Ansichten anderer zu tolerieren. Die einen haben Angst vor Operationen, andere vor Spinnen und die nächsten vor Clowns oder der Dunkelkeit. Ich packe mir bei manchen Sachen auch an den Kopf, aber keine Angst ist lächerlich, nur weil man sie nicht nachvollziehen kann.


----------



## Haxxler (16. Februar 2011)

Meine Wurzelbehandlung...


----------



## Firun (16. Februar 2011)

Kein Schnitzel Zuhause zu haben 5/5


----------



## BlizzLord (16. Februar 2011)

Berserkerkitten schrieb:


> Vor allem kämpfen die Lanzer auf diesen Servern mit Baguettes!



Im ernst!? cO



> Ich mache mir Feinde, aber davor Angst zu haben finde ich lächerlich. Es gibt weitaus andere Dinge, die man fürchten sollte.



Zähle doch mal 3 Dinge auf.

Und komm mir jetzt nicht mit Krieg oder so.
Pleite gehen wär nach deiner definition auch "lächerlich".

Jede Angst ist es wert ernst genommen zu werden.


----------



## Karvon (16. Februar 2011)

Unreife Kinder die einen virtuellen Charakter benötigen in diversen Spielen um ihre Dummeheit an den Tag zu legen....*g*


----------



## Ceiwyn (16. Februar 2011)

BlizzLord schrieb:


> Im ernst!? cO
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das hab ich doch gar nicht so gemeint. Was mir hier wieder alles in den Mund gelegt wird... Ich meinte damit nur, dass ich es verstehe, wenn man das, wovor man Angst hat, ein mal ausprobiert und dann Angst hat. 

Spinnen hat man schon mal gesehen, die sind eklig, klitschig und was weiß ich noch alles, also hat man davor Angst, okey.
Meine Schwester hat Flugangst, weil ihr erster Flug etwas rustikal war. Auch ok.

Es gibt ja auch Unterschiede zwischen Angst haben und sich von einer Angst beherrschen lassen. 

Wenn ich Angst habe, nachts aus dem Auto auszusteigen, obwohl vor mir ein Unfall passierte, ist das dann auch ok?

Was ich einfach nur sagen will: Man darf ja vor einer OP Angst haben, aber man soll es zumindest ein mal trotzdem durchziehen. Wenn es dann ganz schlimm und unerwartet qualvoll sein sollte, kann man sich einer zukünftigen OP ja immer noch verweigern. 

Immer erst mal testen und dann entscheiden.


----------



## BlizzLord (16. Februar 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Was ich einfach nur sagen will: Man darf ja vor einer OP Angst haben, aber man soll es zumindest ein mal trotzdem durchziehen. Wenn es dann ganz schlimm und unerwartet qualvoll sein sollte, kann man sich einer zukünftigen OP ja immer noch verweigern.
> 
> Immer erst mal testen und dann entscheiden.



Das ist nicht so "Ach jetzt hab ich mal keine Angst mehr, vielleicht später."
Manche haben teils extreme panische Angst da hilft auch kein ausprobieren.


Habe dir auch nichts in den Mund gelegt deine Aussage klang für mich nunmal so.
Wenn ich dir etwas falsches unterstellt haben sollte, sorry im Iternet ist das schwer zu unterscheiden.


----------



## Chillers (16. Februar 2011)

schneemaus schrieb:


> I
> Meine mir meine Kaugummis wegfressende und ständig mich nachts weckende Katze momentan 4/5. Die springt aber auch auf mich drauf... Kennt ihr Simon's Cat?



Jupp, kenne ich. Besonders die, wo Simon Fernsehen gucken will und was das Vieh da veranstaltet, um Aufmerksamkeit zu erregen - das ist meine. 
Meine frisst auch keine Kaugummis, aber kaum hat man Blumen auf dem Tisch, ist der Katzenkopp iwann in der Vase. Naturgemäss passt der Kopf nie! in die Vase und es macht -PLATSCH-.
Vase umgeworfen, im besten Fall nicht kaputt. Und im allerbesten Fall lagen nicht irgendwelche Briefe/Anschreiben etc. in der Nähe, die jetzt auch nass sind.

Klares 5/5. 
Schmeiss´sie ´raus, wenn es geht. *best way to keep´on loving your cat - show her the way to the nature- YET*


----------



## asmolol (16. Februar 2011)

Qonix schrieb:


> 5/5 Leute die an Gott und den ganzen Schwachsinn glauben
> 
> 5/5 Vegetarier
> 
> 5/5 Raucher



Sonst gehts noch?
Ich bin keines von den dreien, aber raucher, vegetatier und religiöse menschen können auch tierisch symphatisch sein, und wahrscheinlich toleranter als du es je sein wirst O.o

falls das jetzt nicht allzu scherzhaft gemeint ist, kannst du mir ernste gründe für die ersten beiden punkte nennen? Nicht nur du, auch andere können sich beteiligen. (beim dritten seh ichs ja noch ein das manche leute was dagegenhaben.)



und ganz nebenbei will ich was hinzufügen
-sendungen im fernsehen die einfach nur über arme leute herziehen, wie aktuell zB we are family.


----------



## Selor Kiith (16. Februar 2011)

Zuckerschock... ARGH! 5/5


----------



## Chillers (16. Februar 2011)

asmolol schrieb:


> Sonst gehts noch?
> Ich bin keines von den dreien, aber raucher, vegetatier und religiöse menschen können auch tierisch symphatisch sein, und wahrscheinlich toleranter als du es je sein wirst O.o
> 
> falls das jetzt nicht allzu scherzhaft gemeint ist, kannst du mir ernste gründe für die ersten beiden punkte nennen? Nicht nur du, auch andere können sich beteiligen. (beim dritten seh ichs ja noch ein das manche leute was dagegenhaben.)



Ich bin nicht religiös. Aber habe die Erfahrung gemacht, dass Leute, die noch religiös verhaftet sind und danach leben ein Teil der Gesellschaft sind, die diese noch zusammenhalten mit ihren Werten und ihrem christlichen Handeln.
Und damit meine ich keine Priester, sondern Familien, die noch stur in den Sonntagsgottesdienst gehen und wenn es Dir schlecht geht, ein Ohr haben, Kids mitbetreuen/von der Schule abholen, miteinkaufen.

Vegatarier können engstirnig sein, aber normalerweise krümmen sie generell anderen Mitlebewesen der menschlichen Spezie auch verbal seltener ein Haar als die überzeugten Fleischfresser. Ausser es geht um die Essensphilosophie, aber damit kann ich leben.
Vielleicht ist was dran, dass wir Fleischesser durch unsere Nahrung mehr Hormone wie Testosteron aufnehmen und deshalb aggressiver sind. Ich würde es nicht abstreiten.

Raucher ist ein ganz schwieriges Thema. Generell würde ich sagen, wo Kinder oder Kranke anwesend sind, ist Rauchen ein Anschlag auf die Gesundheit derer.
Andererseits habe ich letztes Jahr beim Besuch einer Reha-Klinik viele Patienten gesehen, die rauchten.
Auf Nachfrage kam :*Was hab´ ich denn noch?* *Es entspannt...*
Darüber zu urteilen, denen etwas wegzunehmen, verbieten - nicht meins.

Hauptsache, bei mir zuHause wird nicht geraucht und ich kann im Restaurant ohne Rauchschwaden über dem Steak - ähh- der Dorade kraftvoll zulangen.

Wertung vergessen *sigh*
Raucher 2/5, Vegetarier 1/5 und die Gläubigen 1/5


----------



## Falathrim (16. Februar 2011)

Leute, die sich über einen 1 1/2 Jahre alten Post auslassen 3/5


----------



## Deanne (17. Februar 2011)

5/5: Ein guter Kumpel hat eine neue Freundin, die mir soeben (unbekannterweise) den Kontakt zu ihm verboten hat. Als ob ich nichts anderes zu tun hätte, als ihr einen Kerl auszuspannen, an dem ich schon immer nur platonisch interessiert war.


----------



## PantheonX (17. Februar 2011)

was mich so alles aufregt?...hmmmm....
5/5 politiker
5/5 kapitalisten
5/5 fundamentalisten ( die gibts im christentum genauso wie beim islam und sonstwo)
UND ICH HASSE MISSIONARE!!!!

und dann halt noch so das übrige: möchtegern-gangster, vollpro´s, dsds (insbesondere den bohlen) und so weiter, und so weiter...


----------



## painschkes (17. Februar 2011)

_Kopfschmerzen 5/5 - ich sollte schlafen gehen._


----------



## ego1899 (17. Februar 2011)

Deanne schrieb:


> 5/5: Ein guter Kumpel hat eine neue Freundin, die mir soeben (unbekannterweise) den Kontakt zu ihm verboten hat. Als ob ich nichts anderes zu tun hätte, als ihr einen Kerl auszuspannen, an dem ich schon immer nur platonisch interessiert war.




tja du hast halt das problem das du konkurrenzfähig bist. egal mit welcher 

gutes aussehen, gepaart mit intelligenz wirkt immer angsteinflößend


----------



## Deanne (17. Februar 2011)

ego1899 schrieb:


> tja du hast halt das problem das du konkurrenzfähig bist. egal mit welcher
> 
> gutes aussehen, gepaart mit intelligenz wirkt immer angsteinflößend



Hahaha, dankeschön. 

Aber Spaß beiseite: ich bin eher "one of the boys", wie man so schön sagt. Absolut keine Gefahr für irgendwelche Mädels, mit deren Partnern ich befreundet bin. Keine Ahnung, warum die Damen immer so bissig reagieren, da gibt es keinen Grund zu. Finde ich ziemlich schade.


----------



## Ceiwyn (17. Februar 2011)

Deanne schrieb:


> Hahaha, dankeschön.
> 
> Aber Spaß beiseite: ich bin eher "one of the boys", wie man so schön sagt. Absolut keine Gefahr für irgendwelche Mädels, mit deren Partnern ich befreundet bin. Keine Ahnung, warum die Damen immer so bissig reagieren, da gibt es keinen Grund zu. Finde ich ziemlich schade.



Wobei die Mädels, mit denen es sich zusammenzusein lohnt, sowieso nicht an fremd gehen denken würden. Ist irgendwie eine Sache vom Charakter. Das merkt man meistens schon vorher stark, bevor man sich auf eine Beziehung einlässt. 
Gleiches gilt wohl für die Kerle. Den meisten merkt man es vorher an, ob sie triebgesteuert sind oder nicht.


----------



## Selor Kiith (17. Februar 2011)

Irgendwie wollen nen Haufen Pages nicht funzen... 5/5


----------



## Selor Kiith (17. Februar 2011)

Grr FO:T nervt... 2/5


----------



## VHRobi (17. Februar 2011)

muss mich mal ausheulen!

5/5 Die ganzen Idioten bei Left4Dead2, die NULL Wert auf Teamplay legen. Wenn sie mal in Not sind und sterben, werden alle beleidigt.

5/5 Alle die in GTA4 bzw. EFLC, im Freien Modus spielen und dabei nichts tun.. Reden nicht, mit Godmode und Turbocheat in andere Leute rasen, einfach so weil gerade langweilig ist..

5/5 Ich will nach Japan, aber alleine in einem fremden Land ist kakapupu!

5/5 Wo ist Zababa von Nethersturm? TS geht nicht und will endlich mal nach Dusseldorf fliegen


----------



## Soramac (17. Februar 2011)

VHRobi schrieb:


> 5/5 Die ganzen Idioten bei Left4Dead2, die NULL Wert auf Teamplay legen. Wenn sie mal in Not sind und sterben, werden alle beleidigt.




Spiele Left 4 Dead seit es rauskam und es hat sich einfach kein bisschen geaendert, da laufen nur Idioten rum..


----------



## Sh1k4ri (17. Februar 2011)

Bock auf ne Kippe... 10/5 -_-


----------



## asmolol (17. Februar 2011)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Bock auf ne Kippe... 10/5 -_-



nutz die chance und hör auf 

5/5 ich will endlich ergebnisse von meinem training sehen, ne woche nach start isses aber wohl noch zu früh ^^ will aber bis zum sommerurlaub n sixpack >.<


----------



## Sh1k4ri (17. Februar 2011)

asmolol schrieb:


> nutz die chance und hör auf
> 
> 5/5 ich will endlich ergebnisse von meinem training sehen, ne woche nach start isses aber wohl noch zu früh ^^ will aber bis zum sommerurlaub n sixpack >.<



Bin seit einem Monat rauchfrei... aber ich hab grad so derbe Bock...


----------



## Deanne (17. Februar 2011)

asmolol schrieb:


> 5/5 ich will endlich ergebnisse von meinem training sehen, ne woche nach start isses aber wohl noch zu früh ^^ will aber bis zum sommerurlaub n sixpack >.<



Warum sind Männer immer so scharf darauf, ein Sixpack zu haben? Ich finde das extrem unattraktiv. Man muss sich an einen Mann ankuscheln können, ein kleiner Waschbärbauch geht in Ordnung.


----------



## Cantharion (17. Februar 2011)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Bock auf ne Kippe... 10/5 -_-



Bock auf ne Kippe...ALS NICHTRAUCHER 11/5


----------



## Sh1k4ri (17. Februar 2011)

Deanne schrieb:


> Warum sind Männer immer so scharf darauf, ein Sixpack zu haben? Ich finde das extrem unattraktiv. Man muss sich an einen Mann ankuscheln können, ein kleiner Waschbärbauch geht in Ordnung.




Klasse, Zitat des Tages.


----------



## Ogil (17. Februar 2011)

Protipp: Das ist kein Waschbaer!

Ansonsten: Die Reisekosten, die mich aufgrund eines Arzttermins befallen 4/5


----------



## asmolol (17. Februar 2011)

Deanne schrieb:


> Warum sind Männer immer so scharf darauf, ein Sixpack zu haben? Ich finde das extrem unattraktiv. Man muss sich an einen Mann ankuscheln können, ein kleiner Waschbärbauch geht in Ordnung.



nunja, bei den meisten frauen kommt es trotzdem an, ich rede ja auch nicht über n bodyuilder-sixpacks, die find ich ja selber eklig. ich will lediglich meinen körper n wenig in form bringen^^

*weiterer text wegeditiert, weil kompletter ramsch *

ach ja, das topic...
3.5/5 - ich hatte meine wii verkauft um mir ne ps3 zu leisten, jetzt vermisse ich meine wii stark, vor allen legend of zelda und mario galaxy, die hatten noch so n tolles feeling ^^


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (17. Februar 2011)

Deanne schrieb:


> Man muss sich an einen Mann ankuscheln können, ein kleiner Waschbärbauch geht in Ordnung.



Schön sowas auch mal zu hören


----------



## Dracun (17. Februar 2011)

Leute die Hennes als scheiß Bock betiteln  4/5
Spaaaaaaß


----------



## Olliruh (17. Februar 2011)

Alle Böcke können beißen ,nur der Kölner Scheiß Bock nicht !! :>


----------



## Ceiwyn (18. Februar 2011)

asmolol schrieb:


> nunja, bei den meisten frauen kommt es trotzdem an, ich rede ja auch nicht über n bodyuilder-sixpacks, die find ich ja selber eklig. ich will lediglich meinen körper n wenig in form bringen^^



Ich glaub, die Frauen, die du damit anziehst, willst du gar nicht haben. Oder will eine Frau einen Kerl, der ihr nur auf die Hupen glotzt?


----------



## BlizzLord (18. Februar 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Ich glaub, die Frauen, die du damit anziehst, willst du gar nicht haben. Oder will eine Frau einen Kerl, der ihr nur auf die Hupen glotzt?



Gibt genug Frauen die das wollen.
(Siehe Frauen die mit nem Auschnitt rumlaufen da ist der Mount Everest nen Witz gegen.  )

Es gibt halt Frauen und es gibt Damen.


----------



## Olliruh (18. Februar 2011)

Das unsere Schule sooo episch beim 1Live Schulduell gefailt hat 5/5


----------



## Dominau (18. Februar 2011)

Nur 1,80€ im Geldbeutel zu haben 5/5


----------



## Deanne (18. Februar 2011)

SWeeT_mushrOOms schrieb:


> Schön sowas auch mal zu hören



Ganz ehrlich: wer will diese durchtrainierten, metrosexuellen Christiano Ronaldo-Typen? Okay, außer den ganzen Playboy-Häschen mit mehr Silikon in der Brust, als Hirn im Kopf. Ich finde, Männer müssen noch wie Männer aussehen. Bart, Bauch und unrasierte Beine. Und dürfen gerne auch rülpsen und Fussball gucken. 
Alles andere ist mir suspekt.

2/5: Leute, die generell nicht auf Anrufe oder SMS antworten.


----------



## Edou (18. Februar 2011)

Wt....f? 

Dass es nicht mehr solcher Frauen wie Deanne gibt. 5/5. :O


----------



## Ceiwyn (18. Februar 2011)

Edou schrieb:


> Dass es nicht mehr solcher Frauen wie Deanne gibt.



Die gibt es sicher, aber die halten sich wohl auch eher im Hintergrund, um nicht an die von Deanne erwähnten Typen zu stoßen. Na, wobei wenn du da als Frau nicht aufpasst, angelst du dir schnell die klischeehafte-Couch Potato. Die haben dann vermutlich wieder zu viel Bauch von zu viel Bier.


----------



## Deanne (18. Februar 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Die gibt es sicher, aber die halten sich wohl auch eher im Hintergrund, um nicht an die von Deanne erwähnten Typen zu stoßen. Na, wobei wenn du da als Frau nicht aufpasst, angelst du dir schnell die klischeehafte-Couch Potato. Die haben dann vermutlich wieder zu viel Bauch von zu viel Bier.



Solange nur der Bauch rund ist und nicht der ganze Kerl, ist es okay. Mein Freund beispielsweise war früher ganz schön dünn, den habe ich mit gutem Essen "verschönert". Lieber ein etwas gemütlicherer Mann, mit dem man auch mal vor der Konsole hängen kann, als einer, der auf jeder Party erst um 5 Uhr nach Hause geht.


----------



## tear_jerker (18. Februar 2011)

festzustellen das urplötzlich 400gb von meine d partition (also alles aus windows) weg zu sein scheinen. 10/5!


----------



## Ceiwyn (18. Februar 2011)

Hatte mal den umgekehrten Fall: Von einem Tag auf den anderen war die Festplatte komplett voll.


----------



## tear_jerker (19. Februar 2011)

tear_jerker schrieb:


> festzustellen das urplötzlich 400gb von meine d partition (also alles aus windows) weg zu sein scheinen. 10/5!



ich weiß jetzt den übeltäter. League of legends und dessen deinstallation scheint bei manchen die es direkt auf eine andere Partition zu isntallieren bei "alle festures mit entfernen" mal direkt alles zu nehemn was auf der selben ordnerebene ist und im selben ordner drin ist. blöd das das bei mir nun gleich nee ganze partition war >.<
betrachtet euch als gewarnt


----------



## H2OTest (19. Februar 2011)

tear_jerker schrieb:


> ich weiß jetzt den übeltäter. League of legends und dessen deinstallation [...]



Warum will man sowas geiles auch deinstallieren


----------



## tear_jerker (19. Februar 2011)

weil der patcher nicht patchen wollte, da hab ich es halt mit deinstallieren probiert


----------



## TrollJumper (20. Februar 2011)

Das mir auf dem Klo die Beine einschlafen 4/5
Das aufstehen is so lästig, ich wär fast mit dem Gesicht auf dem Boden gelandet.


----------



## Raffzahl (20. Februar 2011)

Mein Monitor ist schrott 5/5


----------



## Olliruh (20. Februar 2011)

Schalke *hust* 
100000000000000000000000000000000/5


----------



## Dracun (20. Februar 2011)

Armes Tuck Tuck


----------



## iShock (20. Februar 2011)

diese immer verfitzten Ipodkopfhöhrer 4/5!


----------



## Potpotom (21. Februar 2011)

5/5 - Ununterbrochen an eine andere Frau als meine eigene denken zu müssen und bei dem Gedanken an sie schon Bauchschmerzen zu bekommen. Das Leben ist hart.


----------



## Deathstyle (21. Februar 2011)

5/5 das seit gestern Abend meine Heizung ausgefallen ist erst morgen Mittag eine Reperatur in Sicht ist..
Hallo -10° Außentemperatur.


----------



## 666Anubis666 (21. Februar 2011)

asmolol schrieb:


> ach ja, das topic...
> 3.5/5 - ich hatte meine wii verkauft um mir ne ps3 zu leisten, jetzt vermisse ich meine wii stark, vor allen legend of zelda und mario galaxy, die hatten noch so n tolles feeling ^^



Wii bäääh 


Topic---> muss noch ne woche auf Killzone warten und hab nur Brotherhood zum Spielen -.- xD
Ach und Lernen muss ich auch noch


----------



## M1ghtymage (21. Februar 2011)

Potpotom schrieb:


> 5/5 - Ununterbrochen an eine andere Frau als meine eigene denken zu müssen und bei dem Gedanken an sie schon Bauchschmerzen zu bekommen. Das Leben ist hart.



Ich hoffe sie liest kein Buffed


----------



## Potpotom (21. Februar 2011)

M1ghtymage schrieb:


> Ich hoffe sie liest kein Buffed


Ich hoffe schon, das vereinfacht es dann gezwungenermaßen ungemein.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (21. Februar 2011)

Lust auf ne Kippe... 5/5... -__-


----------



## Deanne (21. Februar 2011)

Potpotom schrieb:


> 5/5 - Ununterbrochen an eine andere Frau als meine eigene denken zu müssen und bei dem Gedanken an sie schon Bauchschmerzen zu bekommen. Das Leben ist hart.



Es wäre nur fair, deiner aktuellen Partnerin gegenüber ehrlich zu sein. Sie im Ungewissen zu lassen, finde ich feige. Wobei man immer abwägen muss, ob die Gedanken an die andere emotionaler oder sexueller Art sind. Es ist nicht unnormal, wenn man sich in einer Beziehung hier und da nach etwas Abwechslung sehnt. 
In deinem Fall scheint aber mehr dahinterzustecken, insofern würde ich dir wirklich raten, ehrlich zu sein. Besser ein Ende mit Schrecken, als ein Schrecken ohne Ende.

4/5: Mein Freund will sich mit seiner Ex (selbst in einer Beziehung) auf einen Kaffee treffen und ich weiß nicht, wie ich das finden soll. Ich bin nicht der Typ, der sowas verbietet, aber der Gedanke gefällt mir nicht.


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (21. Februar 2011)

Deanne schrieb:


> Ex Kaffee



Diese beiden Schlagwörter reichen meinem ausserordentlich männlichen Gespür aus um dir zu raten nen Detektiv auf ihn anzusetzen


----------



## kaepteniglo (21. Februar 2011)

Die Niederlage der St. Louis Blues gegen Chicago von 3:5 nach einer 2:0 Führung.

4/5


----------



## Dracun (21. Februar 2011)

Ach quatsch hab mich auch schon mit ner EX auf en Kaffee getroffen und ja meine Frau wusste des ... und nix passiert (gut sie wollte nicht, obwohl an sie ran gesprungen bin wie en alter Rammbock ) Nee Spaß .. da ist nix passiert.
Deanne wenn du ihm vertraust, dann lass ihn gehen vor allem da sie ja auch in einer Beziehung ist. 
Wird schon nix passieren


----------



## Chillers (21. Februar 2011)

Deanne schrieb:


> 4/5: Mein Freund will sich mit seiner Ex (selbst in einer Beziehung) auf einen Kaffee treffen und ich weiß nicht, wie ich das finden soll. Ich bin nicht der Typ, der sowas verbietet, aber der Gedanke gefällt mir nicht.



Immerhin weisst Du, dass sie sich treffen. Auf einen Kaffee. Das ist schon mal ein gutes Zeichen. Und aus Erfahrung kann ich Dir sagen:* Da steckt oft wirklich nicht mehr dahinter.*
Da ist halt ein Mensch, mit dem man sich nochmal trifft und einfach labern will. Erfahrungsgemäß verläuft das das eh´im Sand. Was schon 1mal nicht geklappt hat, funxt ja zum 2. Mal oft nicht besser.
Männer sind da faul. Wenn die Freundin sich nicht gerade mit der Ex auch anfreundet und die dann ein gutes Verhältnis haben, verläuft das im Sand.
(Außer, ihr habt gerade eine Krise und da will er Dich ein wng. verunsichern).
Ansonsten einfach sagen, was Du fühlst.

Und verbieten - geht nicht. Er ist erwachsen, denke ich. Da lässt man sich nix verbieten. Durch Verbote wurden oder werden Leute nur zu Schummeleien verführt.

Aber Dein Gefühl kann ich nachvollziehen 3/5.

Was mich nervt : das Wetter. Ohne Handschuhe oder Mütze fallen Finger oder Ohren kristallisiert ab um 7.00h morgens. *bibber* 4/5

Rentner/Rentnerinnen, die zur rushhour die öffentlichen Verkehrsmittel benutzen und 2 Plätze erstmal belegen. Einen für sich, einen für die Tasche ( den Einkaufskorb) ...
Und dann sagen :*Boh, bin ich froh´, erstmal zu sitzen *SCHNAUF* - anstrengend hier um 7.30h, gelle?*.
5/5


----------



## tonygt (22. Februar 2011)

Morgens um 11 zu bermerken das man sich eine Virus eingefangen hat der das komplette System lahm legt bzw alle möglichen Eingaben blockert, dann es endlich Abends um kurz vor 10 geschaft zu haben den Virus zu besiegen ohne den ganzen System neu Installieren zu müssen sich dann auf noch 2 entspannten Stunden WoW zocken freut und dann bemerken das die WoW Server auch grad am verrecken sind. 
Der ganze tag !x§!"$!"$x!Unausprechlich/5


----------



## Sh1k4ri (22. Februar 2011)

Dracun schrieb:


> Ach quatsch hab mich auch schon mit ner EX auf en Kaffee getroffen und ja meine Frau wusste des ... und nix passiert (gut sie wollte nicht, obwohl an sie ran gesprungen bin wie en alter Rammbock ) Nee Spaß .. da ist nix passiert.
> Deanne wenn du ihm vertraust, dann lass ihn gehen vor allem da sie ja auch in einer Beziehung ist.
> Wird schon nix passieren



Wenn der/die Partner(in) bescheid weiß, ist solange man ihr vertraut und auch weiß, dass da nix passiert. Hab da aber auch andere Erfahrungen gemacht, wenn sowas "geheim" gemacht wird... im Endeffekt war dann auch nach nem Monat Ende, so schnell kanns gehen.  Will jetzt hier aber keinen verunsichern oder so ... 

B2T: aus Frust doch wieder eine gequalmt, und es war eklig :/     4/5


----------



## Potpotom (23. Februar 2011)

Deanne schrieb:


> Es wäre nur fair, deiner aktuellen Partnerin gegenüber ehrlich zu sein. Sie im Ungewissen zu lassen, finde ich feige. Wobei man immer abwägen muss, ob die Gedanken an die andere emotionaler oder sexueller Art sind. Es ist nicht unnormal, wenn man sich in einer Beziehung hier und da nach etwas Abwechslung sehnt. In deinem Fall scheint aber mehr dahinterzustecken, insofern würde ich dir wirklich raten, ehrlich zu sein. Besser ein Ende mit Schrecken, als ein Schrecken ohne Ende


Hab ich getan (nicht auf deinen Rat hin - bin ja auch nicht erst seit 3 Tagen am überlegen), jetzt fühl ich mich auf eine Art frei und auf der anderen wie der letzte Arsch auf Erden (ist ja nicht so, als hab ich mir das ausgesucht). Meiner Noch-Frau gehts echt scheisse und ich wünschte, ich hätte ihre finale Frage, ob ich sie noch liebe, anders beantworten können. Manchmal, da kann die Ungewissheit auch schützend sein.

5/5 - ein Arschloch zu sein. Ich kann garnicht so viel kotzen wie ich will.


----------



## Dominau (24. Februar 2011)

Das ich meinen Ring nicht mehr finde. 

Mir ist er heute morgen im bett runtergefallen, aber ich find ihn einfach niergends.




5/5


----------



## BlizzLord (24. Februar 2011)

Dominau schrieb:


> Das ich meinen Ring nicht mehr finde.
> 
> Mir ist er heute morgen im bett runtergefallen, aber ich find ihn einfach niergends.
> 
> ...



Vlt. ein schwarzes Loch?


----------



## Deanne (25. Februar 2011)

Dominau schrieb:


> Das ich meinen Ring nicht mehr finde.
> 
> Mir ist er heute morgen im bett runtergefallen, aber ich find ihn einfach niergends.



Ich suche auch schon seit ein paar Tagen meinen Ring. Keine Ahnung, wo der sein könnte. Ominöse Sache.


2/5: Kreislaufprobleme. Ich bin schrecklich anfällig für Wetterveränderungen und kriege dann immer Probleme mit Schwindel und Übelkeit. Und das kann ich momentan gar nicht gebrauchen.

Übrigens habe ich die Sache mit meinem Freund und seiner Ex geklärt. Habe über meine Befürchtungen gesprochen und scheinbar ist er gar nicht so scharf auf ein Treffen mit ihr. Das Thema war dann ohne große Diskussionen vom Tisch. Zudem er seine Zusage sowieso von meiner Meinung abhängig gemacht hätte.


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (25. Februar 2011)

Deanne schrieb:


> Übrigens habe ich die Sache mit meinem Freund und seiner Ex geklärt. Habe über meine Befürchtungen gesprochen und scheinbar ist er gar nicht so scharf auf ein Treffen mit ihr. Das Thema war dann ohne große Diskussionen vom Tisch. Zudem er seine Zusage sowieso von meiner Meinung abhängig gemacht hätte.



Ende gut, alles gut :]

Wochenende und kein Bulletstorm ARGH! 3/5


----------



## tear_jerker (25. Februar 2011)

Das es nur eine staffel Firefly gibt  4/5


----------



## Sh1k4ri (25. Februar 2011)

dass es Fable 3 net auf der PS3/PC gibt und ich mir deswegen ne XBox360 kaufen will... (und wg. Halo und Alan Wake :/ ) 5/5


----------



## Stanglnator (25. Februar 2011)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> dass es Fable 3 net auf der PS3/PC gibt und ich mir deswegen ne XBox360 kaufen will... (und wg. Halo und Alan Wake :/ ) 5/5



Fable 3 kommt im Mai für PC, zumindest ist das der US-Termin.


----------



## Haner (25. Februar 2011)

In Bio/Chemie Benzoldinger mit allem drum und dran zu zeichnen.
Das macht mich wahnsinnig ! 5/5


----------



## Sh1k4ri (25. Februar 2011)

Stanglnator schrieb:


> Fable 3 kommt im Mai für PC, zumindest ist das der US-Termin.



damit hast du mir den Tag gerettet.  Mal schauen wann die Deutsche folgt...


----------



## Edou (25. Februar 2011)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> damit hast du mir den Tag gerettet.  Mal schauen wann die Deutsche folgt...



Ich kann in die Zukunft sehen und dir sagen: Die Entwickler verschieben es auf den 22.12.2012. Grund: Sie wollen es Technisch verbessern und in 3D + auf Gedankensteuerung Entwickeln.
...Ob es wohl soweit kommen wird, ob wir am 21.12.2012 Wirklich Sterben...erfahren sie am 21.12.2012, bis dahin Gute Nacht. 


2/5: Das ich seit Tagen Nachts so starke Darm probleme habe, ich werde doch wohl nicht schon wieder Krank. O_o


----------



## Kartonics (25. Februar 2011)

Das meine Grafikkarte durchgebrannt ist -.-


----------



## ego1899 (25. Februar 2011)

Das ein Freund, vei dem ich ewig lang meinen PC stehen hatte es geschafft hat meine Logitech G15 zu zerstören indem seine Bong umgefallen is und er sie mit dem Wasser ertränkt hat.

Damit is auch das Wochenende mit der geplanten LAN buchstäblich ins Wasser gefallen... -.-

Kann erst am Montag wenn Gehalt kommt ne neue kaufen. Dann aber die G19.

5/5

Edit:

Ok 3/5 Kuya hat eine organisiert, jetzt nur Router zum laufen bekommen ^^


----------



## Reflox (25. Februar 2011)

Im Left 4 Dead Multiplayer gekickt zu werden, wenn man der beste ist. 4/5


----------



## Sh1k4ri (25. Februar 2011)

dass heute nix los ist feier-mäßig ... 2/5 (heute läuft ja Star Wars  )


----------



## ramour1 (25. Februar 2011)

Dass ne Freundin morgen ihren 17. in nem gemieteten Haus feiert und ich grad krank werd -.- 5/5 
Fetteste party seid Silvester, an der ich auch schon krank war, haha ~.~


----------



## BlizzLord (25. Februar 2011)

Reflox schrieb:


> Im Left 4 Dead Multiplayer gekickt zu werden, wenn man der beste ist. 4/5



Was spielst du auch besser als die anderen geht mal gar nicht.
Keine manieren. ;P


----------



## ZAM (26. Februar 2011)

Jeder Schritt in Richtung Duke-Release. *g* 2/5


----------



## Tikume (26. Februar 2011)

Ich wüsste da noch ein paar Sachen die ZAM aufregen


----------



## ZAM (26. Februar 2011)

Tikume schrieb:


> Ich wüsste da noch ein paar Sachen die ZAM aufregen



Zb. dass mein BNC anscheinend offline ist


----------



## BlizzLord (26. Februar 2011)

Wenn man stimmig(Headset, kein licht) Dead Space 2 zocken möchte und dann eine total nervige Fliege ständig am BIldschirm klebt...

Töten geht schlecht kb das Matschzeug aufm Monitor zu haben.
(Man könnt es dann natürlich abwischen aber NE dann hätte die Fliege ja (mehr oder weniger(wobei eher weniger )) gewonnen! )


----------



## Magogan (26. Februar 2011)

Dass die Benzinpreise so hoch sind -.- über 1,50 pro Liter!!!! ... im moment 1.57 ... boah *kotz* 4/5


----------



## Caps-lock (26. Februar 2011)

Das ich heute arbeiten darf 2/5.

Es Samstags doof, aber dafür gibts halt Geld .


----------



## Noxiel (26. Februar 2011)

Das ich trotz erheblicher Mühen immer noch keine Million Euro habe. 5/5


----------



## Dominau (26. Februar 2011)

Durchalten Noxiel!

Bald hast du es geschafft... denk ich


----------



## Edou (27. Februar 2011)

Kiddys die in SVR 2011 Online nur mit Running Moves aus Situationen kommen und diese Spammen. 555555555555555555555/5 
Verdirbt einen doch den Spaß-.-


----------



## Silenzz (27. Februar 2011)

Das Morgen wieder der Alltagstrott beginnt -.-* 10000/5


----------



## Deanne (28. Februar 2011)

5/5: Dass eine Freundin ihre Geburtstagsfeier dieses Jahr schon zum dritten mal in Folge kurz vorher absagt. Und ich Idiot habe schon ein Geschenk gekauft.


----------



## Olliruh (1. März 2011)

Nach jedem einzelten Game bei LoL kommt [ Sitzung geschlossen ] grrr enrage 10/5


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (1. März 2011)

Bulletstorm heute bekommen und dann hats so süchtig gemacht dass ich schon durch bin -.- 3/5
14 Tage bis Homefront 2/5


----------



## ZAM (1. März 2011)

SWeeT_mushrOOms schrieb:


> Bulletstorm heute bekommen und dann hats so süchtig gemacht dass ich schon durch bin -.- 3/5
> 14 Tage bis Homefront 2/5



~9 Tage bis Dragon Age 2 *g*
~1 Tag 7 Stunden bis AVGN Episode 100


Man muss sich halt kurzfristige Ziele setzen .. *g*


----------



## Razyl (1. März 2011)

ZAM schrieb:


> Man muss sich halt kurzfristige Ziele setzen .. *g*



Vorraus. 1 Tag bis das Alternate-Paket kommt 1/5


----------



## Ceiwyn (1. März 2011)

Deanne schrieb:


> 5/5: Dass eine Freundin ihre Geburtstagsfeier dieses Jahr schon zum dritten mal in Folge kurz vorher absagt. Und ich Idiot habe schon ein Geschenk gekauft.



Einfach gar nicht mehr erscheinen. Man muss sich ja nicht auf der Nase rumtanzen lassen.


----------



## Perkone (2. März 2011)

Dass mir dieser mistige Katana III Lüfter für son AM3 Board grad mit seinen Lamellen n Finger aufgeschlitzt hat weil die Arretierung so beschi*** zu geht 2/5


----------



## Konov (2. März 2011)

Matheklausuren für die man lernen kann, um dann dennoch voller Bewusstsein ins Verderben zu rennen 5/5

NC Vorgaben für Studiengänge 5/5

Aufgerissene Fingerhaut die blutet 3/5

Erkältung 5/5


----------



## tear_jerker (2. März 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> NC Vorgaben für Studiengänge 5/5



das kannst du aber durch deine standortwahl etwas entkräften. es muss ja nicht grad die Humboldt Uni in Berlin sein....oder Jura in Bayreuth xD

das die LoL server immernoch offline sind und ich 14.30 schon arbeiten fahren muss 3/5

edit: während ich das hier geschrieben habe die LoL server online gegangen sind 2/5 ^^


----------



## aseari (2. März 2011)

Dass unser Englischlehrer wohl denkt, Englisch sei das einzige Fach das wir haben und uns dementsprechend Hausaufgaben aufgibt: 5/5


----------



## Deanne (2. März 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> NC Vorgaben für Studiengänge 5/5



Wenn sie realistisch bleiben, finde ich das gar nicht schlecht. 

Abi nach 12 Jahren, Abschaffung der Wehrpflicht, keine Studiengebühren mehr - die Unis sind jetzt schon überlaufen und es wird immer schlimmer. 
Irgendwie muss man das ja regulieren. 

Ein Seminar, das für 30 Leute gedacht ist, in dem am Ende aber 120 sitzen, bringt rein gar nichts.


----------



## Ceiwyn (2. März 2011)

Gerade der NC schwankt von Uni zu Uni doch schon sehr stark. Bei meinem Fach - Jura - gibt es fast überall einen NC, nur in Trier nicht, obwohl das eine sehr renommierte Fakultät ist. Ist auch relativ wenig los, 20 Leute in den Übungen, 200 in den Vorlesungen, wobei 400 reinpassen würden. Das ist gut so. Auf 15 Studenten kommen 5 wissenschaftliche Mitarbeiter und 1 Professor, man wird also gut betreut. Die Professoren sind auch sehr hochkarätig, ich hab z.b. einen Verfassungsrichter von Rheinland-Pfalz und einen Rechtsberater der Bundesregierung.

http://www.zeit.de/s.../rankings/index Hier kannst mal gucken, da steht über jede deutsche Uni irgendwas drin. 

Ansonsten finde ich einen NC auch nicht gut, erstens sind die Schulnoten für die Studienleistung kaum maßgeblich, zweitens ist man auch der Willkür der Lehrkräfte ausgesetzt - nicht jeder benotet fair.

Besser fände ich einen Eignungstest, sodass sich auch jeder vorbereiten kann. Studieninteressierte werden ein paar Monate vor Beginn eingeladen und dann wird gemeinsam der Test geschrieben. Ist beim Öffentlichen Dienst mittlerweile Standart.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (2. März 2011)

F.E.A.R 2 .... dass ich bei JEDEM Geräusch zusammenzucke, selbst wenns aus der Wohnung kommt... 10/5, Paranoia pur...


----------



## Razyl (2. März 2011)

5/5 - PayPal und Alternate. "Bla bla Sie sind noch gar nicht volljährig, wie können SIE dann schon ein PayPal-Konto haben?" --- Nun geht das wieder um gefühlte hundert Umwege, bis die bei Alternate merken, dass das PayPal-Konto gar nicht auf meinen Namen läuft. Wozu PayPal überhaupt eine Ab 18 Regel drinne hat frage ich mich sowieso, wenn selbst Banken schon Girokontos für 14 Jährige anbieten....


----------



## Meriane (2. März 2011)

Naja NC macht schon Sinn. Der wird ja auch nicht einfach willkürlich festgelegt, sondern das ist einfach der Schnitt des schlechtesten Schülers der noch zugelassen wird. Mehr kann man halt nicht aufnehmen, bzw gibt es ja noch Regelungen über Wartezeit.
Es stimmt schon dass Schulnoten nicht viel über das tatsächliche Wissen aussagen, aber diejenigen die sich wirklich Mühe gegeben haben um auf nen guten Schnitt zu kommen sollten dementsprechend auch belohnt werden.


Dass ich nicht weiß was ich spielen soll 2/5


----------



## plattenpapst (2. März 2011)

Politik 6/5


----------



## Selor Kiith (2. März 2011)

Stunden um Stunden LOLBildchen anschauen... 2/5 
Arschloch Zeitverschwendung!


----------



## Dominau (2. März 2011)

Wenn Razyl spoilert.

5/5


----------



## Razyl (2. März 2011)

Dominau schrieb:


> Wenn Razyl spoilert.



Wenn du schon so etwas behauptest, dann beachte bitte, dass es ein fehlerhafter Spoiler war! :X


----------



## Ol@f (2. März 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> http://www.zeit.de/s.../rankings/index Hier kannst mal gucken, da steht über jede deutsche Uni irgendwas drin.
> 
> Ansonsten finde ich einen NC auch nicht gut, erstens sind die Schulnoten für die Studienleistung kaum maßgeblich, zweitens ist man auch der Willkür der Lehrkräfte ausgesetzt - nicht jeder benotet fair.


Es gibt jedoch eine positive Korrelation zwischen guter Schul- und Studienleistung. 
@Konov Bei Rankings solltest du auch auf die richtigen Merkmale achten und insgesamt auch nicht zu viel Wert drauf legen. Was nützt dir bspw. die beste Forschung, wenn du als Studierender noch keine Ahnung hast, was Forschung bedeutet (z.B. Heidelberg, LMU)... Da würd ich viel mehr auf Betreuung, Standortfaktoren, Fühlungsvorteile und ähnliches achten. 

BTT:
leichter Schnupfen 2/5


----------



## EspCap (2. März 2011)

Wenn ein paar Pseudo-Politikinteressierte Facebook-User  Guttenberg mit Totschlagargumenten wie 'Wer ohne Fehler ist, der werfe den ersten Stein' und 'Ein Minister braucht auch keinen Doktortitel!' verteidigen/sich einen 'Rücktritt vom Rücktritt' des Ministers wünschen der 'So viel für Deutschland getan hat' : 3/5. 

Wobei es eigentlich eher amüsant ist.


----------



## Ceiwyn (2. März 2011)

EspCap schrieb:


> Wenn ein paar Pseudo-Politikinteressierte Facebook-User Guttenberg mit Totschlagargumenten wie 'Wer ohne Fehler ist, der werfe den ersten Stein' und 'Ein Minister braucht auch keinen Doktortitel!' verteidigen/sich einen 'Rücktritt vom Rücktritt' des Ministers wünschen der 'So viel für Deutschland getan hat' : 3/5.
> 
> Wobei es eigentlich eher amüsant ist.



Politik ist hier verboten. Aber ich stimme zu.


----------



## seanbuddha (2. März 2011)

Netzteil vom neuen Bildschirm nicht gehabt zu haben -> zurück zu Saturn 3/5
Falsches Netzteil gehabt zu haben -> Wieder zurück zu Saturn 5/5
KEIN DVI ANSCHLUSS AM LAPTOP ZU HABEN:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (2. März 2011)

Irgendwie extrem bock auf irgendwas zu haben aber zum verrecken nicht wissen auf was 5/5


----------



## Dominau (2. März 2011)

keine neuen how i met your mother folgen 

5/5

Ganzer mittwoch versaut..


----------



## Deanne (2. März 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Besser fände ich einen Eignungstest, sodass sich auch jeder vorbereiten kann. Studieninteressierte werden ein paar Monate vor Beginn eingeladen und dann wird gemeinsam der Test geschrieben. Ist beim Öffentlichen Dienst mittlerweile Standart.



Ich wage zu bezweifeln, dass sowas klappt. Meine Uni beispielsweise hat 36.000 Studenten und davon sind viele, so wie ich, Lehramtsstudenten. 
Und kaum wird eine Klausur in den LA-Vorlesungen geschrieben, scheitert die Uni an der Organisation. Alle Studenten müssen zum gleichen Zeitpunkt oder kurz nacheinander schreiben, sonst landen die Klausurfragen im Internet. Man könnte die Fragen zwar immer wieder ändern, aber dann würden sich wieder Leute über einen abweichenden Schwierigkeitsgrad beschweren.

Heißt: alle Anwärter für einen Studienplatz müssten zur gleichen Zeit den gleichen Eignungstest schreiben. Und wenn ich daran denke, dass ich in manchen Vorlesungen teilweise mit 700 anderen Studenten (Bewerber wird es *deutlich mehr* geben) in einem Raum bzw. im Flur davor sitze, wird das kaum klappen, ohne das betrogen wird.


----------



## M1ghtymage (2. März 2011)

Dominau schrieb:


> keine neuen how i met your mother folgen
> 
> 5/5
> 
> Ganzer mittwoch versaut..



/sign

und gestern schon kein Scrubs


----------



## Edou (3. März 2011)

Krank sein 5/5


----------



## Deanne (3. März 2011)

3/5: Kaum naht das Wochenende, kündigt sich bei mir eine Erkältung an. 

Da zieht man sich dick an, ernährt sich gesund und dann rotzt einen in der Straßenbahn jemand an und schon ist es passiert.


----------



## Selor Kiith (3. März 2011)

VERDAMMT!
Mein Civ4 Spielstand ist im Arsch -.- beim beginn der neuen Runde stürzt das Spiel sofort ab 666/5


----------



## Sh1k4ri (3. März 2011)

Edou schrieb:


> Krank sein vor'm WOCHENDE !!!! 10/5



Fix'd


----------



## Delso (3. März 2011)

Ich rege mich heute so sehr über mich selbst auf, dass ich meinen Buffed Account ausgegraben habe.

-das ich in 10 Tagen Zwischenprüfung habe und es nur noch um Schadensbegrenzung geht 5/5 (und ich mag meinen Job verdammt)
-das ich wegen dem Prüfungsstress gestern einem wunderbarem Menschen , dem was an mir liegt, vor den Kopf gestoßen habe, dass ich nicht weiß ob das noch zu kitten ist 5/5
-das ich ein Vollidiot bin, ich das weiss und trotzdem nichts dran ändern kann 5/5
-das ich wahrscheinlich morgen auf der Arbeit noch richtig Stress mit dem Chef bekomme (siehe 1) 4/5

was für eine Scheiss Woche


----------



## Dominau (3. März 2011)

Am schmutzigen donnerstag zuhause zu sein 

3/5


----------



## Sh1k4ri (4. März 2011)

streikende Lokführer 5/5, nicht nur die wollen mehr Geld, aber deswegen muss man nicht gleich viele Arbeitende in Schwierigkeiten bringen. Bei so nem Müll könnt ich ausrasten


----------



## Tilbie (4. März 2011)

auch Krank 5/5 8[


----------



## Reflox (5. März 2011)

Dass ich 30 Cent zuwenig Steamguthaben habe, um AMnesia the Dark Descent zu kaufen, obwohl es gerade 50% rabatt hat. 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=YKss2uYpih8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


/5


----------



## Soladra (6. März 2011)

Mein Keyboard und entwickeln grad eine Hassliebe 3/5
Megavideo schon wieder abklingzeit hat 4/5
Audacity auf Linux n scheiß is und ich nicht aufnehmen kann 6/5
Ich Minecraft nich bekomme, weil ich entweder das oder nen Pulli krieg und der Pulli einfach nur noch geil is 5/5


----------



## Dominau (6. März 2011)

Minecraft > Pulli.

Was mich aufregt?
Am Ferienbeginn krank zu werden. 5/5


----------



## ZAM (6. März 2011)

Soladra schrieb:


> *Audacity auf Linux* n scheiß is und ich nicht aufnehmen kann 6/5



Mit solchen Aussagen stärkst du wieder die Gerüchte um dein Geschlecht. *g*




Wochenenden, an denen ich eigentlich abspannen und zocken wollte, aber doch arbeite 
*10/5 *


----------



## Humpelpumpel (6. März 2011)

Die Bullen die gestern die Augsburg unterwegs waren 5/5


----------



## Ceiwyn (6. März 2011)

> Wochenenden, an denen ich eigentlich abspannen und zocken wollte, aber doch arbeite
> *10/5 *



Weniger im Forum rumsuchten! 

Ich wollte ja eigentlich auch Joggen und Lernen und und und... aber irgendwie bleib ich immer hier hängen.

So gesehen nerve ich mich selbst mal wieder.


----------



## Berserkerkitten (6. März 2011)

Over 9000 Fieber  5/5


----------



## Perkone (6. März 2011)

Dass Internet so langsam is grad dass ich nichma was zocken kann 5/5
Dass Vater nochdazu n Virus auf PC hat der nicht weggeht und ich morgen in Arbeit fixen darf 3/5 ... Beschissenster Sonntag ever.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (6. März 2011)

dass ich wieder bock auf WoW bzw ein MMO bekomme... 4/5, gibt aber nur Mist zur Zeit, wird Zeit, dass GW2 kommt.


----------



## Ceiwyn (6. März 2011)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> dass ich wieder bock auf WoW bzw ein MMO bekomme... 4/5, gibt aber nur Mist zur Zeit, wird Zeit, dass GW2 kommt.



Oder auch Tera.


----------



## tschilpi (6. März 2011)

3/5 dass ich nichts zocken kann, weil sich meine CPU sofort auf 90 Grad erhitzt. (Neuer CPU-Kühler muss Abhilfe verschaffen, und bis der da ist...)


----------



## Ceiwyn (6. März 2011)

tschilpi schrieb:


> 3/5 dass ich nichts zocken kann, weil sich meine CPU sofort auf 90 Grad erhitzt. (Neuer CPU-Kühler muss Abhilfe verschaffen, und bis der da ist...)



Kannst sie doch sicher runtertakten, dann kannst du immerhin Oldies zocken.


----------



## Reflox (7. März 2011)

Dass, Amnesia, kaum als ich 10 Euro auf mein Steam Account geladen habe, wieder den normalen Preis bekommen hat. Hab ich etwa ein Schild am Kopf auf dem steht: "Verarsch mich bitte" ?! 5/5


----------



## BlizzLord (7. März 2011)

Reflox schrieb:


> Dass, Amnesia, kaum als ich 10 Euro auf mein Steam Account geladen habe, wieder den normalen Preis bekommen hat. Hab ich etwa ein Schild am Kopf auf dem steht: "Verarsch mich bitte" ?! 5/5



Wer weiss, schau besser mal nach. :>


----------



## Reflox (7. März 2011)

BlizzLord schrieb:


> Wer weiss, schau besser mal nach. :>



Hm, da ist keins. Vielleicht liegts an was anderem.


----------



## tear_jerker (7. März 2011)

Reflox schrieb:


> Dass, Amnesia, kaum als ich 10 Euro auf mein Steam Account geladen habe, wieder den normalen Preis bekommen hat. Hab ich etwa ein Schild am Kopf auf dem steht: "Verarsch mich bitte" ?! 5/5



sei doch froh das du kein geld ausgegeben hast für ein spiel das du nicht zu ende spielst ^^


----------



## Reflox (7. März 2011)

tear_jerker schrieb:


> sei doch froh das du kein geld ausgegeben hast für ein spiel das du nicht zu ende spielst ^^



Ich hätte es zu Ende gespielt, auch wenn ich Windeln anziehen hätte müssen.^^


----------



## Tilbie (7. März 2011)

Muss noch für die GSW-Arbeit morgen üben. 1/5 Weils net so viel is *g*


----------



## Gazeran (8. März 2011)

Hat sich heute mit nem freund verabredet und der hat sich dann mit nem anderem verabredet... Nun is meine ganze tagesplanung fürn A.... 7/5
Ich hasse soetwas -.-


----------



## Gazeran (8. März 2011)

Gazeran schrieb:


> Hat sich heute mit nem freund verabredet und der hat sich dann mit nem anderem verabredet... Nun is meine ganze tagesplanung fürn A.... 7/5
> Ich hasse soetwas -.-


Das ER aufm Weg von einem auto angefahren wurde :O 15/5


----------



## tonygt (8. März 2011)

Gazeran schrieb:


> Das ER aufm Weg von einem auto angefahren wurde :O 15/5



LOL!
Muss grad an die "Irony" Bilder denken


----------



## Konov (8. März 2011)

Klausurenstress 5/5

Erkältung die zum Glück langsam abflaut 4/5


----------



## Olliruh (8. März 2011)

Praktikumsbericht 10/5


----------



## Tilbie (8. März 2011)

Morgen Schlittschuhlaufen 5/5 -.-


----------



## Reflox (8. März 2011)

Tilbie schrieb:


> Morgen Schlittschuhlaufen 5/5 -.-



Ach komm, das wird bestimmt lustig^^


----------



## Olliruh (8. März 2011)

Tilbie schrieb:


> Morgen Schlittschuhlaufen 5/5 -.-



für die anderen bestimmt


----------



## WackoJacko (8. März 2011)

Morgens früh aufstehen 5/5


----------



## M1ghtymage (9. März 2011)

um 7:45 in die Schule zu fahren nur um dann festzustellen, dass die ersten beiden Stunden aufallen.


----------



## Laxera (9. März 2011)

^^ - ihr habt probs:

dauer müdigkeit 5/5 (bin die letzten tage - gott sei dank hab ich frei! - zu nix zu gebrauchen gewesen (hab 18 stunden ca. geschlafen und das von beiden letzten tagen!)

mfg LAX
ps: schlittschuhlaufen ist schon lustig (kann das auch zumindest insoweit das ich mich auf eis bewegen kann (und net dumm dabei aussehe und auch vorran komme), aber das ist kein hobbie für mich (lieber snowboarden - wenn es schon ein "kaltes" (eis und schnee eben) hobbie sein muss....bin lieber im warmen, lesen, zocken, mucke hören  )


----------



## Hordlerkiller (9. März 2011)

Das so ein kleiner straßenkötter mit nem iq von 0,5 mit meine linken aussenspiegel gekillt hat 666/10 (80€ wegen so einer hunde piep) wenn ich den kriege reiss ich dem die finger raus dan kann er sehen wie er demnächst sein essen mit dem füssen ist grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr)


----------



## Reflox (9. März 2011)

Ich bin verflucht! Ich kaufe mir Magicka wieder nurnoch 7 Euro Guthaben, bäm was passiert? Mafia 2 für 12.50 -.- 5/5


----------



## Potpotom (9. März 2011)

WackoJacko schrieb:


> Morgens früh aufstehen 5/5


Ich erhöhe auf generell aufstehen. 5/5


----------



## heinzelmännchen (9. März 2011)

Tagelanges Lernen für ne Geschichtsklausur und einen Tag vorher gesagt bekommen, dass man zu viel gelernt hat  5/5


----------



## Falathrim (9. März 2011)

Google Chrome 5/5
Plugins stürzen dauernd ab, Downloads werden nicht richtig gestartet, man muss Buttons 1000mal anklicken damit sie sich öffnen -> beschissen
back2theroots (Firefox)


----------



## Ceiwyn (9. März 2011)

Falathrim schrieb:


> Google Chrome 5/5
> Plugins stürzen dauernd ab, Downloads werden nicht richtig gestartet, man muss Buttons 1000mal anklicken damit sie sich öffnen -> beschissen
> back2theroots (Firefox)



Den hab ich bei mir auch wieder fix von seinem Leid erlöst.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (9. März 2011)

Falathrim schrieb:


> Google Chrome 5/5
> Plugins stürzen dauernd ab, Downloads werden nicht richtig gestartet, man muss Buttons 1000mal anklicken damit sie sich öffnen -> beschissen
> back2theroots (Firefox)



Kann ich nicht bestätigen, bei mir funzt er einwandfrei, ist um LÄNGEN schneller als Firefox und IE. 

B2T:

Zur Zeit die Liebe... 5/5


----------



## Olliruh (9. März 2011)

Words funktioniert nicht mehr fuuu 100/5
weiß jmd Hilfe ?


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (9. März 2011)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Words funktioniert nicht mehr fuuu 100/5
> weiß jmd Hilfe ?







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=p85xwZ_OLX0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Olliruh (9. März 2011)

Si si senore


----------



## Edou (9. März 2011)

Dass nur 2/5 Alben im MediaMarkt bis jetzt Angekommen sind. Es soll heute Mittag noch eine Lieferung kommen, in der die restlichen Vorraussichtlich dabei sind, Hoffentlich.5/5


----------



## Humpelpumpel (9. März 2011)

Gestern den ganzen Nachmittag Ausbildungsberichte nachgeschrieben, heute das selbe. :< 10/5
Und mein Word raucht dabei regelmässig ab. 100/5


----------



## BlizzLord (9. März 2011)

Falathrim schrieb:


> Google Chrome 5/5
> Plugins stürzen dauernd ab, Downloads werden nicht richtig gestartet, man muss Buttons 1000mal anklicken damit sie sich öffnen -> beschissen
> back2theroots (Firefox)



Das gleiche Problem hab ich im Moment mit Firefox. :/
Aber ich bleib bei FF.


----------



## Falathrim (9. März 2011)

5/5 dass einfach alles an meinem Rechner rumkackt, was bedeutet, dass ich Windows neu installieren muss, was bedeutet dass ich mein DVD-Laufwerk wieder einstöpseln muss, was bedeutet dass ich an meinem Rechner rumfummeln muss ._.


----------



## Aeonflu-X (9. März 2011)

Das Karneval nichtmehr dass ist was es früher war. 100/5


Menschen die nicht ihre Grenzen kennen bzw. nicht wissen wann se aufhören sollten zu trinken. 6/5

Zugesiffte, Vollgekotzte, Vollgemüllte Düsseldorf Altstadt. 3/5


----------



## Konov (9. März 2011)

Husten der nicht weggeht!!!! 5/5


----------



## Falathrim (9. März 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Husten der nicht weggeht!!!! 5/5



Den hab ich auch...Reizhusten, kommt von tief unten, schleimig, seltene Anfälle aber dann um so heftiger?


----------



## Dracun (9. März 2011)

Das meine CPU anscheinend fritte ist (Direkter TEMP Anstieg auf 94,5-96 C° im BIOS), morgen zu ATELCO gehen und die 2 Jahre alte CPU Umtauschen(laut Hotline sollte das funzen). 4/5


----------



## Soramac (9. März 2011)

Falathrim schrieb:


> 5/5 dass einfach alles an meinem Rechner rumkackt, was bedeutet, dass ich Windows neu installieren muss, was bedeutet dass ich mein DVD-Laufwerk wieder einstöpseln muss, was bedeutet dass ich an meinem Rechner rumfummeln muss ._.




Also bei so komischen Rechnern, die sich Mac irgendwie nennen, soll das angeblich alles besser laufen (:


----------



## Chakalaker (9. März 2011)

Der Ea Kundensupport 4/5

Die Battleforge PvPsuchtis 5/5

EA's Ansicht zum Thema Balance 5/5

Ja ich reg mich grad leicht auf <.<


----------



## Ykon (9. März 2011)

Apple fanboiis 4/5


----------



## Humpelpumpel (9. März 2011)

Leute die einen immer meinen sie müssen einem ihren Glauben aufzwingen sowie zB. diese Jobs-Anbeter.  10/5


----------



## Chakalaker (9. März 2011)

Humpelpumpel schrieb:


> Leute die einen immer meinen sie müssen einem ihren Glauben aufzwingen sowie zB. diese Jobs-Anbeter.  10/5



Was meinst du mit Jobs-Anbeter?


----------



## Ykon (9. März 2011)

Chakalaker schrieb:


> Was meinst du mit Jobs-Anbeter?



Steve Jobs - Anbeter


----------



## Reflox (9. März 2011)

Ykon schrieb:


> Apple fanboiis 4/5



Ich mag Äpfel... 


Langeweile 5/5


----------



## Chakalaker (9. März 2011)

Ykon schrieb:


> Steve Jobs - Anbeter



Omg ich dachte jetzt an "Job" ( also Arbeiten")...

Gott ich sollte mich mal mehr informieren <.<


----------



## kaepteniglo (9. März 2011)

Die GDL unendlich/5


----------



## Chillers (9. März 2011)

Humpelpumpel schrieb:


> Leute die einen immer meinen sie müssen einem ihren Glauben aufzwingen sowie zB. diese Jobs-Anbeter.  10/5


Anbeten muss nicht sein, aber der Steve war schon wichtig für die Branche (nein, ich habe leider keinen apple-compi).

Ärzte, die im KH nie mal für ein Gespräch zur Verfügung stehen, damit man unter 4Augen besprechen kann, wie es um die Oma wirklich steht, was zu tun und evtl. sogar zu lassen ist. 5/5

Das schöne Wetter am Wochenende (angekündigt um die 20°)...eigentlich hätte ich nix zu meckern, muss aber Bürodienst schieben.
Kollegen waren fixer informiert und haben die Tage bis zum Freitag belegt. Heute nur Regen...und ich muss am WE ´ran, wegen Wettbewerb. 5/5.

Wegen des harten Winters habe ich 4 Kilo zugelegt und muss die jetzt wirklich mal ´runterbekommen, ohne auf für mich gute Tage zum Radfahren zu warten. Ich bin ein Schönwetterradler. 3/5.
(Na,k, jetzt endgültig im Fitnessstudio ich mich anmelden ich werde).


----------



## Reflox (9. März 2011)

Magicka. Ich glaube mich hat ein Spiel noch nie so aufgeregt.Diese gottverschissenen Goblins +Das man nicht speichern kann und jedesmal das Chapter von neu beginnen muss! 9000/5


----------



## Olliruh (9. März 2011)

falscher thread gepostet


----------



## Aswin2009 (10. März 2011)

Dragon age II anspielen wollen und dann vom programm gesagt kriegen das man im falschen benutzerkonto ist oder ein gastkonto hat. wtf? ich bin der einzige der den rechner benutzt und damit auch der einzige nutzer aka admin


----------



## Sharwen (10. März 2011)

Die Warterei nach Vorstellungsgesprächen -.-

10/5


----------



## Edou (10. März 2011)

Dass der MediaMarkt erst um 10:00Uhr Öffnet. 5/5 Möchte meine Alben, gnahhh!

Dass der MediaMarkt erst um 19:58 Anruft und mir mitteilt dass meine Alben alle angekommen sind und ich sie Abholen kann, dabei machen sie um 20:00Uhr dicht. 666/5


----------



## schneemaus (10. März 2011)

Dass meine beste Freundin angerufen hat, weil sie Stress mit ihrem Freund hat 0/5
Dass sie aber um viertel vor 7 angerufen hat, obwohl ich erst gegen 1 ins Bett bin 3/5

Dass es bei Sims 3 keinen "nicht mehr altern"-Trank gibt 5/5


----------



## Konov (10. März 2011)

Falathrim schrieb:


> Den hab ich auch...Reizhusten, kommt von tief unten, schleimig, seltene Anfälle aber dann um so heftiger?



Weiß nicht ob es Reizhusten ist aber es fühlt sich so an. Es ist nicht besonders häufig aber dann immer übles gebölke 

Auf jedenfall stresst es total... denn die Folge des Hustens ist, dass ich keinen Sport treiben kann... 5/5 

und die Folge davon ist, dass ich (warscheinlich deshalb) nen Pickel bekommen hab 5/5 

und die Folge des nicht Sport treibens ist, dass ich mich einfach total unwohl fühle 5/5

Und desweiteren kommt am WE eine Freundin hierher und ich werde warscheinlich immer noch nicht 100%ig fit sein. KOTZ 5/5


----------



## Deanne (10. März 2011)

5/5: In jeder gottverdammten Community (ja, auch hier) dauernd gefragt zu werden, ob ich tatsächlich die Person auf meinen Bildern bin. 

Nein, man, ich bin das natürlich nicht. In Wahrheit heisse ich Horst, wiege 250 kg und bin Frührentner.


----------



## Falathrim (10. März 2011)

Deanne schrieb:


> 5/5: In jeder gottverdammten Community (ja, auch hier) dauernd gefragt zu werden, ob ich tatsächlich die Person auf meinen Bildern bin.
> 
> Nein, man, ich bin das natürlich nicht. In Wahrheit heisse ich Horst, wiege 250 kg und bin Frührentner.



Ich habs immer gewusst!

Dass ACC Akut den Husten löst und ich jetzt eigentlich nur noch am Röcheln bin 4/5
Hoffentlich wirkt der Scheiß wenigstens -.-

Die Vorstände/Aufsichtsräte in der Bundesliga 5/5
Jetzt fehlt nur noch dass Allofs Schaaf feuert...


----------



## Ennia (10. März 2011)

Deanne schrieb:


> 5/5: In jeder gottverdammten Community (ja, auch hier) dauernd gefragt zu werden, ob ich tatsächlich die Person auf meinen Bildern bin.
> 
> Nein, man, ich bin das natürlich nicht. In Wahrheit heisse ich Horst, wiege 250 kg und bin Frührentner.



Ich wusste es doch! Hallo Horst.

3/5 Steinschlag auf meiner Windschutzscheibe.


----------



## Falathrim (10. März 2011)

Ennia schrieb:


> Ich wusste es doch! Hallo Horst.
> 
> 3/5 Steinschlag auf meiner Windschutzscheibe.



Damit musst du zu Carglass. Denn ein kleines Steinschlag kann sehr gefährlich sein! Nur Carglass hat die patentierte "Gel in Scheiben füll und dann die Scheiben austausch"-Technik, mit der du ganz schnell zu einer teuren neuen Scheibe kommst. 
Und das Beste: Sie sprechen da alle wie Ossis!


----------



## Grüne Brille (10. März 2011)

Falathrim schrieb:


> Damit musst du zu Carglass. Denn ein kleines Steinschlag kann sehr gefährlich sein! Nur Carglass hat die patentierte "Gel in Scheiben füll und dann die Scheiben austausch"-Technik, mit der du ganz schnell zu einer teuren neuen Scheibe kommst.
> Und das Beste: Sie sprechen da alle wie Ossis!


:<
jetzt hab ich dieses dumme Werbelied im Kopf 5/5 :<


----------



## Ceiwyn (10. März 2011)

Deanne schrieb:


> 5/5: In jeder gottverdammten Community (ja, auch hier) dauernd gefragt zu werden, ob ich tatsächlich die Person auf meinen Bildern bin.
> 
> Nein, man, ich bin das natürlich nicht. In Wahrheit heisse ich Horst, wiege 250 kg und bin Frührentner.



Die meisten Jungs kommen nicht damit klar, wenn sie merken, dass es auch tatsächlich Frauen (sogar attraktive!) gibt, die WoW oder allgemein Spiele spielen. Sieht man auch gut in den Gästebuchbeiträgen der jeweiligen Betroffenen. 

"Wow, dass so hübsche Mädels WoW spielen!"
"Schönes Bild^^"
" Bist du das!?!"

Scheinbar tritt da immer irgendein (D)Effekt im Gehirn auf.


----------



## Edou (10. März 2011)

Grüne schrieb:


> :<
> jetzt hab ich dieses dumme Werbelied im Kopf 5/5 :<



Carglas Repariert, Carglas Tauscht aus!....

Naw..ich auch. 5/5 :<


----------



## Deanne (10. März 2011)

Falathrim schrieb:


> Damit musst du zu Carglass. Denn ein kleines Steinschlag kann sehr gefährlich sein! Nur Carglass hat die patentierte "Gel in Scheiben füll und dann die Scheiben austausch"-Technik, mit der du ganz schnell zu einer teuren neuen Scheibe kommst.
> Und das Beste: Sie sprechen da alle wie Ossis!



Sind aber nicht alle Ossis! Einer der Typen in der Reklame ist ein ehemaliger Mitschüler von meinem Dad. Und der arbeitet sogar wirklich bei Carglass. ^^


----------



## Unkas72 (10. März 2011)

Dass die Fernsehsender die Reklame lauter ausstrahlen als das normale Programm. Finde ich schon bei den Privaten nicht ok. Aber dass die öffentlich-rechtlichen Anstalten, die wegen der Gebühren nicht mal ansatzweise auf Werbeeinnahmen angewiesen sind, genauso verfahren, finde ich ärgerlich.


----------



## Berserkerkitten (10. März 2011)

Unkas72 schrieb:


> Dass die Fernsehsender die Reklame lauter ausstrahlen als das normale Programm. Finde ich schon bei den Privaten nicht ok. Aber dass die öffentlich-rechtlichen Anstalten, die wegen der Gebühren nicht mal ansatzweise auf Werbeeinnahmen angewiesen sind, genauso verfahren, finde ich ärgerlich.



Jede halbwegs moderne Glotze hat doch inzwischen eine Funktion, um das auszugleichen.


----------



## Konov (10. März 2011)

Edou schrieb:


> Carglas Repariert, Carglas Tauscht aus!....
> 
> Naw..ich auch. 5/5 :<



Haha die Werbung ist echt der Knaller... der Spruch brennt sich aber auch ein ins Gehirn... 

Der Husten, der irgendwie immer wieder kommt, wenn man denkt er sei schon weg 5/5


----------



## tonygt (10. März 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Die meisten Jungs kommen nicht damit klar, wenn sie merken, dass es auch tatsächlich Frauen (sogar attraktive!) gibt, die WoW oder allgemein Spiele spielen. Sieht man auch gut in den Gästebuchbeiträgen der jeweiligen Betroffenen.
> 
> "Wow, dass so hübsche Mädels WoW spielen!"
> "Schönes Bild^^"
> ...



Ich glaub viele Fragen Deanne nicht ob sie eine Frau ist oder nicht sondern ob das Bild von ihr ist, wobei ich den Gedanken duchraus nachvollziehen kan da man sich nicht ganz sicher ist ob das Bild aus einem Horrorfilm ist oder das Bild sie darstelt aber mit einem Bildbearbeitungsprogramm bearbeitet wurde.


----------



## M1ghtymage (10. März 2011)

Deanne schrieb:


> 5/5: In jeder gottverdammten Community (ja, auch hier) dauernd gefragt zu werden, ob ich tatsächlich die Person auf meinen Bildern bin.



...also... bist du's ? 

Edit: 4,50&#8364; Geldabhebgebühren zu bezahlen 3/5


----------



## Tyro (10. März 2011)

Das ich Dank eines Buchungsfehlers seitens Vodafone auf einer Handyrechnung von ~ 400 Euro sitze, und nein, ich bin kein 13 Jähriger, dem man mit einem Smartphone auf das Internet losgelassen hat, die Vodafone Zentrale hat meinen Vertrag falsch umgestellt, als ich ihn verlängert habe. Sie haben auf etwas anderes umgestellt, als ich eigentlich im Shop gebucht habe! Das gibt jetzt wieder nen schönen Brief-Krieg mit denen! 5/5


----------



## Reflox (10. März 2011)

Deanne schrieb:


> 5/5: In jeder gottverdammten Community (ja, auch hier) dauernd gefragt zu werden, ob ich tatsächlich die Person auf meinen Bildern bin.
> 
> Nein, man, ich bin das natürlich nicht. In Wahrheit heisse ich Horst, wiege 250 kg und bin Frührentner.



Servus Horscht ich bin da Güntha! 

Man, jetzt hab ich wieder diesen Spruch im Kopf... "Hey Süsse wie heisst du?" - "Günther."

Dass ich auf morgen noch Kunsthausaufgaben habe, die ich eh nicht schaffe. 5/5


----------



## tempörum (10. März 2011)

Dass ich erst nicht mehr an meiner Freundin interessiert war und jetzt, wo die Beziehung vorbei ist, ich sie einfach nur total vermisse. Allgemein, dass ich grade einfach nicht weiß, was ich eigentlich wirklich will 4/5


----------



## Sh1k4ri (10. März 2011)

tempörum schrieb:


> Dass ich erst nicht mehr an meiner Freundin interessiert war und jetzt, wo die Beziehung vorbei ist, ich sie einfach nur total vermisse. Allgemein, dass ich grade einfach nicht weiß, was ich eigentlich wirklich will 4/5



Sowas ist kacke, ich fühle mit dir. 

Mir gings auch so, nur hab ich dann gemerkt, dass ich sie will. Man merkt erst wie wichtig manche Menschen für einen sind, wenn diese weg sind. :/


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (10. März 2011)

Berserkerkitten schrieb:


> Jede halbwegs moderne Glotze hat doch inzwischen eine Funktion, um das auszugleichen.


Lol, ich dachte jetzt an was total kompliziertes, das Werbungen erkennt und automatisch leiser macht.

Jetzt weiß ich, dass der gute alte leiser Knopf am Fernsehen/an der Fernbedienung gemeint ist. :<


----------



## tempörum (10. März 2011)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Man merkt erst wie wichtig manche Menschen für einen sind, wenn diese weg sind. :/



ja schon, aber andrerseits kann ich mir im Augenblick auch eine Beziehung mit einer anderen Frau sehr gut vorstellen - um es mal etwas vorsichtig auszudrücken - und jetzt sitz ich hier doof rum ...


----------



## Deanne (10. März 2011)

tempörum schrieb:


> ja schon, aber andrerseits kann ich mir im Augenblick auch eine Beziehung mit einer anderen Frau sehr gut vorstellen - um es mal etwas vorsichtig auszudrücken - und jetzt sitz ich hier doof rum ...



Man muss unterscheiden, ob man sich etwas vorstellen kann oder sich wirklich danach sehnt.

Ich kann mir auch einiges mit manchen Männern vorstellen, obwohl ich in einer Beziehung und absolut treu bin. Deshalb muss man an Beziehungen arbeiten, sie am Leben erhalten. Besonders Frauen lassen sich ja gerne mal gehen und zicken rum, wenn die Männer ihnen ihre Wünsche mitteilen.


----------



## Ceiwyn (10. März 2011)

tempörum schrieb:


> ja schon, aber andrerseits kann ich mir im Augenblick auch eine Beziehung mit einer anderen Frau sehr gut vorstellen - um es mal etwas vorsichtig auszudrücken - und jetzt sitz ich hier doof rum ...



Das ist doch nichts Schlimmes. Ich kenn auch einige Frauen, mit denen ich mir eine Beziehung vorstellen könnte. Trotzdem bin ich meiner Freundin nun schon fast 4 Jahre lang treu. Man muss einfach wissen, was einem wichtig ist. Manche legen bis zur Rente möglichst viele Frauen flach, andere - wie ich - sind lieber ihr Leben lang mit nur einer Frau zusammen und meistern gemeinsam alle Höhen und Tiefen. Hört sich zwar abgedroschen an, aber ich denke, darauf kommt es wirklich an. Paare, die gut mit Konflikten umgehen können, halten auch lange zusammen. Auch Streit ist ein wichtiges Thema, den gibt es auch in der glücklichsten Beziehung immer wieder. Da ist dann die Frage, wie gut man miteinander streiten kann. Sich gegenseitig anbrüllen und dann auf stur schalten ist halt keine gute Grundlage.


----------



## Wolfner (10. März 2011)

Solche Reviews:
http://www.g4tv.com/...t-41-45/review/

(Video angucken)


----------



## Gazeran (10. März 2011)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Lol, ich dachte jetzt an was total kompliziertes, das Werbungen erkennt und automatisch leiser macht.
> 
> Jetzt weiß ich, dass der gute alte leiser Knopf am Fernsehen/an der Fernbedienung gemeint ist. :<


Ich auch xD habs aber erst gerallt als ich deinen Post gelesen habe xDDDD


Achja BTT:
Hm das ich bei irgendwie keinem Mädel lande :< 4/5
Nein ich bin nicht klein und dick, sondern groß und schlank xD 1,85m bei 60kg


----------



## Olliruh (10. März 2011)

Gazeran schrieb:


> Achja BTT:
> Hm das ich bei irgendwie keinem Mädel lande :< 4/5







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=15S0g8pG6HU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



mh ? XD


----------



## Gazeran (10. März 2011)

Omg noes!
Ich seh normal aus, verhalte mich normal, NORMAL IST DEHNBAR xD
Haare zurzeit, naja xD hab ne wette verloren musste mir sie schbeiden lassen von der freundin von einem freund xD


----------



## Humpelpumpel (11. März 2011)

Gazeran schrieb:


> Achja BTT:
> Hm das ich bei irgendwie keinem Mädel lande :< 4/5
> Nein ich bin nicht klein und dick, sondern groß und schlank xD 1,85m bei 60kg



Wilkommen im Club.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ceiwyn (11. März 2011)

Gazeran schrieb:


> Ich auch xD habs aber erst gerallt als ich deinen Post gelesen habe xDDDD
> 
> 
> Achja BTT:
> ...



Schlank? Du bist ein Strich. Ich bin so groß wie du, wiege aber 25 Kilo mehr - zum Glück! Frauen wollen jemanden, an den sie sich kuscheln können, wie soll das mit 60 Kilo gehen?


----------



## Konov (11. März 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Schlank? Du bist ein Strich. Ich bin so groß wie du, wiege aber 25 Kilo mehr - zum Glück! Frauen wollen jemanden, an den sie sich kuscheln können, wie soll das mit 60 Kilo gehen?



Ergo - er muss zunehmen? 
Leicht gesagt, schwer getan kann ich da nur sagen - ich selbst bin 1,87m und wiege knappe 75 kg.
Hab schon öfter gehört ich sei sehr sehr schlank, das lässt sich auch nicht ändern in dem man einfach mehr isst. Ich z.B. nehme nämlich nicht zu.

Weiß nicht wie es bei Gazeran ist, aber Zunahme ist bei mir z.B. fast unmöglich. Hab auchn sehr guten Stoffwechsel und mach viel Sport.

Glaube man nennt das dann auch Ektomorpher Typ Mensch. 
Ein kleiner dicker Mann wäre dann das Gegenteil. ^^


----------



## Sunyo (11. März 2011)

Mich regt auf, dass irgendwo in meinem Zimmer eine (oder mehrere? oO) Spinnen rumkrabbeln. =/


----------



## BlizzLord (11. März 2011)

Sunyo schrieb:


> Mich regt auf, dass irgendwo in meinem Zimmer eine (oder mehrere? oO) Spinnen rumkrabbeln. =/



Die halten aber schön die Fliegeviecher ab(die nerviger sind!)

Siehs von der positiven Seite(der Macht).


----------



## Gazeran (11. März 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Ergo - er muss zunehmen?
> Leicht gesagt, schwer getan kann ich da nur sagen - ich selbst bin 1,87m und wiege knappe 75 kg.
> Hab schon öfter gehört ich sei sehr sehr schlank, das lässt sich auch nicht ändern in dem man einfach mehr isst. Ich z.B. nehme nämlich nicht zu.
> 
> ...


Dito, ich könnte 3 Schweine essen und nehme vielleicht 0,3kg zu :S
Ich kann wirklich alles in mich reinstopfen, merken tu ich davon nix...


----------



## Ennia (11. März 2011)

Das mit dem Zunehmen wird mit fortgeschrittenem alter etwas leichter  Ich bin auch überdurchschnittlich groß (198cm) und wiege momentan ca 95kg. Hatte aber vor 2 Jahren eine Freundin, die ziemlich gut kochen konnte und das war direkt nach meiner verlängerten Dienstzeit beim Heer. Meine Essgewohnheiten änderten sich nach dem Militär nicht. Das Ergebnis waren 125kg bei null Sport  Der Stoffwechsel wird im Alter einfach schlechter... Naja, jetzt bin ich ja wieder fast wieder beim Normalgewicht angelangt. Aber ein Gewicht von 60kg ist schon arg wenig. Dich kann man ja einfach mal so unterm Arm mitnehmen xD


----------



## Konov (11. März 2011)

Was noch ne Mögliehckeit wäre, wäre Training, sprich Muckibude oder sowas, da legt man auch etwas zu.

Was mich aufregt? Erkältung und KOPFSCHMERZEN 5/5


----------



## Deanne (11. März 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Frauen wollen jemanden, an den sie sich kuscheln können, wie soll das mit 60 Kilo gehen?



Das kann ich nur bestätigen. Wie ich bereits einmal schrieb, darf ein Mann ruhig einen Bauch haben und etwas kräftiger sein. Jedoch alles in Maßen. 
Man muss sich an ihn ankuscheln können. Ich kenne Paare, da ist sie schon sehr schlank, aber er hat noch mal 10 kg weniger. Das sieht dann irgendwie seltsam aus.

Es geht ja auch weniger darum, was auf der Waage steht. Mit Sport und Muskelaufbau lässt sich einiges an Gewicht zulegen und zudem ändert sich auch die Definition der einzelnen Körperpartien zum Positiven. Ich persönlich finde rausstehende Knochen deutlich schlimmer, als hier und da ein paar Kilos zuviel.


----------



## Ennia (11. März 2011)

Deanne schrieb:


> Das kann ich nur bestätigen. Wie ich bereits einmal schrieb, darf ein Mann ruhig einen Bauch haben und etwas kräftiger sein. Jedoch alles in Maßen.
> Man muss sich an ihn ankuscheln können. Ich kenne Paare, da ist sie schon sehr schlank, aber er hat noch mal 10 kg weniger. Das sieht dann irgendwie seltsam aus.
> 
> Es geht ja auch weniger darum, was auf der Waage steht. Mit Sport und Muskelaufbau lässt sich einiges an Gewicht zulegen und zudem ändert sich auch die Definition der einzelnen Körperpartien zum Positiven. Ich persönlich finde rausstehende Knochen deutlich schlimmer, als hier und da ein paar Kilos zuviel.



wo ist der like button? :>

Ne, aber das beruht ja auch auf Gegenseitigkeit, wenn man nicht die Oberflächlichkeit in Person ist.

Aber mal davon abgesehen:
Dieser thread verkommt zum laber-thread 2/5


----------



## tempörum (11. März 2011)

was würden wir hier nur ohne unsere Lebensberaterin machen? xD


----------



## Konov (11. März 2011)

Ennia schrieb:


> Aber mal davon abgesehen:
> Dieser thread verkommt zum laber-thread 2/5



Stimmt, das muss nachts im Nachtschwärmer diskutiert werden!

@topic

Abwasch 1/5

Mistwetter mit fast Regen aber eigentlich kein Regen also so beinahe, ab und zu ein paar tropfen.... whatever... 4/5


----------



## Edou (11. März 2011)

Ennia schrieb:


> wo ist der like button? :>
> 
> Ne, aber das beruht ja auch auf Gegenseitigkeit, wenn man nicht die Oberflächlichkeit in Person ist.
> 
> ...


Unten Rechts -> Über "Top" auf das + Klicken, tadaa. 


Kopfschmerzen. :/ 3/5


----------



## Ceiwyn (11. März 2011)

KSC spielt und ich bin krank 4/5


----------



## Deanne (12. März 2011)

5/5: Einer Freundin wurde gestern etwas ins Glas gemischt. Ergebnis: Nachts um 5 Uhr Notaufnahme. Gut, dass ich den Schuldigen nicht erwischt habe...


----------



## Dracun (12. März 2011)

So was ist immer echt beschissen, wisst ihr denn schon was? und ich hoffe das deiner Freundin wieder gut geht und wenn net .. Gute Besserung wünsche ich ihr.


----------



## Contemptio (12. März 2011)

Deanne schrieb:


> 5/5: Einer Freundin wurde gestern etwas ins Glas gemischt. Ergebnis: Nachts um 5 Uhr Notaufnahme. Gut, dass ich den Schuldigen nicht erwischt habe...



Warum gut? Derjenige hätte ne Abreibung und Anzeige verdient :>

Also mich regt auf, dass mir der Frisör heute meine Frisur kaputt gemacht hat -.-


----------



## Deanne (12. März 2011)

Dracun schrieb:


> So was ist immer echt beschissen, wisst ihr denn schon was? und ich hoffe das deiner Freundin wieder gut geht und wenn net .. Gute Besserung wünsche ich ihr.



Danke. Sie wurde heute Nacht erst mal ausgiebig untersucht, aber der Arzt war sich sicher, dass es irgendwelche "Mittelchen" waren. Riesige Pupillen, Halluzinationen, Panikattacken. Musste dann auch da bleiben, ihr ging es richtig schlecht. :-(


----------



## Dracun (12. März 2011)

das nenn ich dann mal einen Höllentrip .. ist ja keen wunder für einen Menschen der so was net gewohnt und man weiß ja auch net wie hoch die Dosierung war.... solche Leute sind echt zum kotzen und gehören hinter Gittern. Ich drück deiner Freundin mal ganz doll die Daumen das sie schnell die Giftstoffe wieder abbauen kann.


----------



## Reflox (12. März 2011)

Hoffentlich wird alles wieder gut! 

Man sollte halt eben nicht sein Getränk offen aus den Augen lassen, da können auch einige meiner Verwandten von mir viel davon erzählen.


----------



## tear_jerker (12. März 2011)

bloß gut das du dabei warst, nicht das die typ sich in der dosis mit liqiud ekstasie vertan hat und sie eigentlich komplett ausknocken wollten


----------



## Sh1k4ri (12. März 2011)

Das meine Jacke nicht geliefert wurde, von wegen 24H -.- 10/5


----------



## Konov (13. März 2011)

Dass ich scheinbar Alkohol mit fortschreitendem Alter immer weniger vertrage (ok muss nicht unbedingt schlecht sein) 2/5

Dass sich Freunde beschweren weil man mal nicht mehr solange feiern gehen will, insbesondere dann wenn man sowieso gerade kränkelt... denkt jeder nur noch an sich? 5/5


----------



## Tyro (13. März 2011)

Ich reg mich gerade ein bischen über mich selber auf, hatte mir eigentlich vorgenommen dieses WE für meine Physik-LK-Vorabiklausur am Freitag zu lernen, aber wie das so ist, tausend andere Dinge zu tun gehabt und einfach nicht zu gekommen, naja, hab ja noch ein bischchen Zeit!


----------



## Falathrim (13. März 2011)

Deanne schrieb:


> 5/5: Einer Freundin wurde gestern etwas ins Glas gemischt. Ergebnis: Nachts um 5 Uhr Notaufnahme. Gut, dass ich den Schuldigen nicht erwischt habe...



Hatte ich auch mal mit der damaligen Freundin von meinem besten...auf ner Privatparty...aber keiner wills gewesen sein...

@Konov: Kenn ich...dabei bin ich nicht mal alt. Aber die Leute kapieren das einfach nicht, dass man keine 16/17 mehr ist und 3 Abende nacheinander saufen kann/will (zumindest nicht immer)

@Topic:
Dass ich es 18 Tage vor meiner ersten Abiklausur nicht hinbekomme anzufangen zu lernen 1000000000/5


----------



## tempörum (13. März 2011)

ach lernen wird eh überbewertet  zum Glück ist meine erste erst am 2.5, von daher hab ich noch etwas mehr zeit


----------



## MoJoe779 (13. März 2011)

3/5 Das perfekte Promi Dinner mit Endira und Jay


----------



## Konov (14. März 2011)

Falathrim schrieb:


> Hatte ich auch mal mit der damaligen Freundin von meinem besten...auf ner Privatparty...aber keiner wills gewesen sein...
> 
> @Konov: Kenn ich...dabei bin ich nicht mal alt. Aber die Leute kapieren das einfach nicht, dass man keine 16/17 mehr ist und 3 Abende nacheinander saufen kann/will (zumindest nicht immer)



Richtig, bei mir ist es auch so dass ich teilweise überhaupt kein bedürfnis mehr dafür verspüre.
Leider ist das für viele schwer nachvollziehbar. Vorzugsweise für die Leute die in ihrer Freizeit kaum was anderes tun als sich vollzudröhnen (womit auch immer).


----------



## Alion (14. März 2011)

2/5 Das jeder (insebsondere im Internet) seinen Senf zu den AKWs in Japan dazugeben muss. Denn die meisten erzählen nur mist.
1/5 es ist Montag und ich muss noch 4 mal aufstehen bis ich wieder ausschlafen kann.


----------



## Chakalaker (14. März 2011)

Der heutige Tag 5/5

Klein Chaka sagt bitte HELLBRAUN färben jetzt ist es iwie emolike braunschwarz whatever 5/5

Frauen-.- 5/5

ALLES 5/5


----------



## Sabito (14. März 2011)

Mein Leben 100/5 (klingt hart, aber Rückblickend ist dass Leider so und dass erst nach 16 Jahren)
das ich es nicht schaffe das Mädchen das ich liebe anzusprechen 3/5
.
.
.
so gesehn ist dann bei meinem leben 100/5 untertrieben


----------



## Alion (15. März 2011)

2/5 Das ich den ganzen Tag genau gleich müde bin egal ob ich um 23:00 oder erst um 01:00 in ins Bett gehe. AFK Kaffee trinken. -_-


----------



## Konov (15. März 2011)

Schnatti schrieb:


> Hä? was will der?



Den Schrott postet der Typ überall... hab ihn schon gemeldet.

@Topic

Scheiss Wetter 3/5

Blase am Fuß 5/5


----------



## Dracun (15. März 2011)

1,5/5  Das mein Sohn meint meinen schönen Gameboy Classic mit Hello Kitty Aufkleber zu verschönern


----------



## Alion (15. März 2011)

Dracun schrieb:


> 1,5/5  Das mein Sohn meint meinen schönen Gameboy Classic mit Hello Kitty Aufkleber zu verschönern


lol

1/5 Ich nerve mich oft über mich selbst, wenn ich im nachhinein einen Beitrag von mir durchlese. Deutsch für du.  Warum das ganze nicht ein zweites mal durchlesen bevor man den Antworten Button drückt?


----------



## Chakalaker (16. März 2011)

Die hässlichen Fressen der Politiker die ÜBERALL KLEBEN unendlich/5-.-
Was bin ich froh wenn die Wahlen vorbei sind... es ist schon sehr sinnvoll sich für die Umwelt einzusetzen und dann alles zuzumüllen mit den eben angesprochenen Plakaten...

Das mit Japan 5/5

Das mir langweilig ist 3/5


----------



## Konov (16. März 2011)

Scheiss Wetter 4/5

Von einem M4A3E8 Sherman gerammt zu werden 2/5 

Das Gefühl zu haben, die Erkältung kommt zurück 5/5


----------



## Olliruh (16. März 2011)

League of Legends Warteplatz 9000 -.- 
Wartezeit ca 1 Stunde 12 Minuten


9000/5


----------



## Sh1k4ri (16. März 2011)

Olliruh schrieb:


> League of Legends Warteplatz 9000 -.-
> Wartezeit ca 1 Stunde 12 Minuten
> 
> 
> 9000/5



Muaha war ich auch eben 

Bett kaputt 5/5 ._.


----------



## Aeonflu-X (16. März 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Das Gefühl zu haben, die Erkältung kommt zurück 5/5



Bei mir schon da.
5/5

-.-


----------



## Olliruh (16. März 2011)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Muaha war ich auch eben



Vendeta !


----------



## heinzelmännchen (16. März 2011)

Werbung mit Ton auf Internetseiten, die plötzlich aufpoppt wenn man sein Headset auf hat... 5/5 


Hausaufgaben 3/5 


Husten und Halsschmerzen 4/5


----------



## Húskie (16. März 2011)

Social Network Seiten 5/5

Den ganzen Hype um Justin Bieber (wtf wer ist das überhaupt?!) 5/5

Dieses herumgetrampel auf den Herrn Guttenberg durch die Medien 4/5

Das "Was ich habe is eh das beste und die anderen haben keine Ahnung" gehabe 3/5

Das auf und ab generfe des Priesters von Blizz aus 5/5

Dieses hin und her mit den Cannabis legalisieren, macht es endlich und gut is werden ja sehen obs sich positiv oder negativ entwickelt 10/5


----------



## Slayed (16. März 2011)

Rift per Overnight Express bestellt und gemerkt man braucht noch ne Bezahlmöglichkeit um den Gratis Monat zu benutzen () 4/5


----------



## seanbuddha (16. März 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=XKS3QM1Iy18

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Ich drehe wirklich am Rad wegen diesen blöden Kaffees zum Mitnehmen vom Bäcker. Verbrannte Zunge inc.! 5/5


----------



## Alion (17. März 2011)

Fasching 5/5
Die Deppen vom Faschingsverein meinten heute Morgen um 6:00 mit Pfeifen und Trommeln das ganze Dorf aufzuwecken. UM 6:00 IN DER FRÜH!  
Gut 30 min später hätte ich sowieso aufstehen müssen, aber wenn man erst um 2:00 ins Bett kommt sind 30 min Länger schlafen Gold wert. 



Olliruh schrieb:


> Vendeta !





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Vendetta Vendetta.
Ah Farfalla
FARFALLA VENETTA


----------



## tonygt (17. März 2011)

Húskie schrieb:


> Den ganzen Hype um Justin Bieber (wtf wer ist das überhaupt?!) 5/5
> 
> Dieses herumgetrampel auf den Herrn Guttenberg durch die Medien 4/5
> 
> ...



Welcher Hype ?
Guttenberg ist doch schon lange weg von der Bildfläsche in den Medien gehts derzeit nur noch um Japan

Was die CDU derzeit wieder für nen Mist fabriziert 5/5


----------



## Konov (17. März 2011)

Das Mistwetter mal wieder und dass es noch kälter werden soll O.o 5/5


----------



## Sh1k4ri (17. März 2011)

kommende Erkältung... 5/5.


----------



## Deanne (17. März 2011)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> kommende Erkältung... 5/5.



Willkommen im Club. Mich hat es seit Jahren zum ersten mal wieder richtig übel erwischt.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (17. März 2011)

Deanne schrieb:


> Willkommen im Club. Mich hat es seit Jahren zum ersten mal wieder richtig übel erwischt.



Mein Beileid . 

Ne, ich spüre es schon, spätestens am Wochenende (WTF, wann denn sonst -.-) hats mich dann wohl auch erwischt. Und Montag wieder malochen.


----------



## Reflox (17. März 2011)

Das AC Brotherhood doch erst morgen verfügbar ist, warum auch immer. 5/5


----------



## Saalia (18. März 2011)

Projektarbeit schreiben und nicht weiterkommen, weil man das gefühl hat, das was man da schreibt ist zwar fachlich richtig, aber nciht das, was der prüfungsausschuss lesen will -.- 666/5


----------



## tear_jerker (18. März 2011)

vermeindliche pros bei lol (meistens teemos!) die immer nur zum killblow angedackelt kommen und einem am ende erzählen man soll lernen besser zu spielen mit blick auf die statistik 

edit: 5/5


----------



## wowfighter (18. März 2011)

Das Meine freundin mich angelogen hat!!!!! 5/5
Sie jetzt zu mir will!!!! 2/5
Mit mir reden will in der schule!!!!3/5


----------



## Serran (18. März 2011)

wowfighter schrieb:


> Das Meine freundin mich angelogen hat!!!!! 5/5
> Sie jetzt zu mir will!!!! 2/5
> Mit mir reden will in der schule!!!!3/5



Du solltest aufhören deine Laune an deine Freundin fest zu machen , das hat noch nie jemandem geholfen


----------



## Berserkius (18. März 2011)

Das Rift bei Amazon 35 €uro kostet und auf der Riftseite die Digitale 50 €uro *häh* nur weil ich sofort zocken möchte kostet es gleich mehr...ist ja bei anderen Games genauso 5/5
Das ich jetzt keine Gewichte mehr hochbekomme da mein Hosenscheisser erwacht ist 4/5


----------



## Elda (18. März 2011)

Bindehautentzündung(linkes Auge) 5/5 
Das rechte Auge fängt auch schon an 4/5 -.-


----------



## Dominau (18. März 2011)

Mein ICQ hängt sich die ganze zeit auf.

5/5


----------



## EisblockError (18. März 2011)

> World trade center --> 11.09.01
> +
> Japan Katastrophe --> 10.03.11
> =
> ...





Dass es Spinner gibt, die sowas glauben und vorallem noch wahlrecht haben 6/5


----------



## M1ghtymage (18. März 2011)

> Japan Katastrophe --> 10.03.11
> .
> .
> .
> ...



Was jetzt? Japan einmal am 10. und einmal am 11.? So kann man sich wirklich Alles zurechtlegen.


----------



## BlizzLord (18. März 2011)

> World trade center --> 11.09.01
> +
> Japan Katastrophe --> 10.03.11
> =
> ...



Man muss nur fest genug daran glauben und genug Zahlen fälschen(Japan am 10. und 11.) und schon hat man seinen Untergang. :>


----------



## tear_jerker (18. März 2011)

ich denke es ging bei japan um die jahreszahl 11  wer solche zahlenspinnerei mal gut verpackt sehen willst, kann sich den film number 23 angucken. ist mit jim carrey in einer ungewohnt ernsten rolle .

die schokomüllermilch ist nicht mehr im angebot und alle bei mir 3/5


----------



## DER Lachmann (18. März 2011)

tear_jerker schrieb:


> wer solche zahlenspinnerei mal gut verpackt sehen willst, kann sich den film number 23 angucken. ist mit jim carrey in einer ungewohnt ernsten rolle .



Der Film war ja wohl der allerletzte Schrott, das war einfach nur noch peinlich sich anzugucken wie dieser Schwachsinn Ernst rüberkommen wollte


@Topic:
Nichts
1/5


----------



## tear_jerker (18. März 2011)

DER schrieb:


> Der Film war ja wohl der allerletzte Schrott, das war einfach nur noch peinlich sich anzugucken wie dieser Schwachsinn Ernst rüberkommen wollte
> 
> 
> @Topic:
> ...



bin da anderer meinung, ich fand es schön zu sehen und auch interessant das jim carrey mal nicht sein gesicht irgendwie dumpf verzieht 
kritiken waren zwar nicht berauschend, aber ich man kann ja geteilter meinung sein ^^


----------



## Rotel (18. März 2011)

*Zu wissen, dass ich am 21.12.2012 bis Spätabends arbeiten muss und keine Chance auf Urlaub oder vergleichbares habe. 

Die einzige Möglichkeit den Weltuntergang so zu verbringen wie ich mir das vorstelle, wäre die Kündigug per Ende 31.08.2012. Hmmm: 3+1+8+2 ...ach lassen wir das. Es scheint wiederum doch sehr gewagt, auch wenn ich noch so viele Zahlenspiele wie einige Posts vorher, N-24 Dokus, History Channel Specials etc. konsumiere.

Wie ich mir das vorstelle, in meinem Büro, und da kommt diese riesige Welle. Oder der Asteroid. Oder das Erdbeben. Oder Angela Merkel in Godzilla Grösse. Scheisse es gäbe wirklich weitaus bessere Orte und Möglichkeiten dem Weltuntergang ins Auge zu blicken. Aber hey, noch besteht Hoffnung. Eventuell kommt der ja auch schleichend, dieser pöse Untergang. In Form der kompletten Verblödung der gesammten Menschheit, welche immer wieder neue postapokalyptische Szenarien in irgendwelchen uralten Schriften zitiert und daraus einen so gigantischen Hype macht, dass selbst Nostradamus in seinem Grab einen Ständer bekommen würde, hätte er denn die Gelegenheit dem beizuwohnen. 

Jedoch; die Mayas habens gesagt! Die sind schliesslich unfehlbar, diese genialen Genies! Der Kalender ist nun halt mal am 21.12.2012 fertig. Das danach die Welt untergeht, logo! Unser Klender endet 1x pro Jahr, und das schon seit mehr als 2000 mal! Ach, ja, da war ja noch das mit der Konstelation der Sterne zu besagtem Datum. Planeten in einer Bahn und so. Dazu fällt mir jetzt echt kein Gegenargument ein, dies wird es sein! Das Ende ist nah!
**
*


----------



## Petersburg (19. März 2011)

Meine Geschwister haben es tatsächlich geschaft, mein Bomberman Spiel für den Gameboy( 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )mit einem Magneten zu zerschießen

Unendlich/5


----------



## ZAM (19. März 2011)

Krümelkacker 5/5


----------



## Haxxler (19. März 2011)

Es schneit mal wieder... 4/5


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (19. März 2011)

Haxxler schrieb:


> Es schneit mal wieder... 4/5



wuahahahaha scheinende Sonne, blauer Himmel und 13 Grad -5/5


----------



## Sh1k4ri (19. März 2011)

SWeeT_mushrOOms schrieb:


> wuahahahaha scheinende Sonne, blauer Himmel und 13 Grad -5/5



/sign


----------



## Olliruh (19. März 2011)

blaue flecken ,weil leute beim pogen mit den ellebogen reingehen müssen -.- 5/5


----------



## Reflox (19. März 2011)

Langeweile 1/5


----------



## jeef (19. März 2011)

Wenn einem Kassierer das Kleingeld nicht in die Hand geben und einfach aufn Tisch oder in diese dummen Schalen werfen
und dann von einem noch genervt sind das man noch an der Kasse bleibt weil man die scheiße schnell genug weggepackt bekommt!
5/5


----------



## Konov (19. März 2011)

jeef schrieb:


> Wenn einem Kassierer das Kleingeld nicht in die Hand geben und einfach aufn Tisch oder in diese dummen Schalen werfen
> und dann von einem noch genervt sind das man noch an der Kasse bleibt weil man die scheiße schnell genug weggepackt bekommt!
> 5/5



Haha, das kenn ich 

Gibt auch so Supermathematiker unter den Kassierern die bei krummen Beträgen, z.B. 7,62€ GENAU zwei Cent haben wollen.
Haben Sie 2 Cent? Oder 5 Cent? 10 Cent? Vielleicht 20 Cent?

Das nervt so... muss echt armselig sein wenn man sich den ganzen Tag mit solchen Zahlen auseinandersetzt.


----------



## Ceiwyn (19. März 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Haha, das kenn ich
> 
> Gibt auch so Supermathematiker unter den Kassierern die bei krummen Beträgen, z.B. 7,62€ GENAU zwei Cent haben wollen.
> Haben Sie 2 Cent? Oder 5 Cent? 10 Cent? Vielleicht 20 Cent?
> ...



Ich hab mal ein paar Monate an der Tankstelle gejobbt. Meistens ist es so, dass du kaum Cent in der Kasse hast und wenn du eine neue Rolle aufmachst, meckert der Chef mit dir rum und die Kunden erst recht. Wenn man dann einzelne Cent verlangt, meckern die Kunden natürlich auch. Ich hab den Job so gehasst, ich weiß gar nicht, wieviele Leute ich aus dem Laden geworfen habe, weil mich deren Arroganz nur noch angekotzt hat. "Ich bin der König, DU bist der Diener. Leck mir die Stiefel!"


----------



## tear_jerker (19. März 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Haha, das kenn ich
> 
> Gibt auch so Supermathematiker unter den Kassierern die bei krummen Beträgen, z.B. 7,62€ GENAU zwei Cent haben wollen.
> Haben Sie 2 Cent? Oder 5 Cent? 10 Cent? Vielleicht 20 Cent?
> ...



versteh ich nicht. ich persönlich bin froh wenn ich kleingeld loswerde und gold glänzendes geld zurück bekomme anstatt kupfer.


----------



## Leviathan666 (19. März 2011)

Rentner die ihren gesamten Einkauf mit Kleingeld zahlen. "Jetzt ist es wohl passend." ABER NICHT FÜR MICH! ICH MUSStE 20 MINUTEN WARTEN! :Q 5/5
Kleine Pseudogangster. Ihr kennt sie: Saufen, Kiffen, Koksen, Leute zusammenschlagen ohne Sinn und Verstand. 5/5
Leute die sich über körperliche Gebrechen anderer lustig machen. 5/5
Bauarbeiter die sich gegen mein Schlafzimmerfenster lehnen während sie BRÜLLEND über Handy telefonieren. 7/5


----------



## Soramac (20. März 2011)

Schonmal aufgefallen, dass die Deutschen sich mehr aufregen als sich über etwas freuen? (:

Wie auch immer

Flash in Firefox 10000/5

stürtzt ständig, ob es jetzt 3 Youtube Videos sind oder ein Webradio.. zum kotzen


----------



## Konov (20. März 2011)

Soramac schrieb:


> Schonmal aufgefallen, dass die Deutschen sich mehr aufregen als sich über etwas freuen? (:
> 
> Wie auch immer
> 
> ...



Flash geht bei mir eigentlich immer, aber same mit DIVX Player... ^^


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (20. März 2011)

Bombenwetter und ich muss für die Bio-Klausur lernen -.- 5/5


----------



## Ceiwyn (20. März 2011)

SWeeT_mushrOOms schrieb:


> Bombenwetter und ich muss für die Bio-Klausur lernen -.- 5/5



Bombenwetter und ich muss für die Zivilrecht-Klausur lernen 4/5


----------



## Humpelpumpel (20. März 2011)

Bombenwetter und ich muss Ausbildungsberichte nachschreiben 5/5


----------



## Ceiwyn (20. März 2011)

Die Götter müssen uns hassen.


----------



## tear_jerker (20. März 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Bombenwetter und ich muss für die Zivilrecht-Klausur lernen 4/5



nachklausur oder regulär?
mathe nachklausur 5/5


----------



## Konov (20. März 2011)

Hmm so ein Bombenwetter ist hier gar nicht... ^^
Klar es scheint die Sonne aber Wolken gibts auch.


----------



## Dracun (20. März 2011)

Petersburg schrieb:


> Meine Geschwister haben es tatsächlich geschaft, mein Bomberman Spiel für den Gameboy(
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


wooss

Da würde ich meinem Sohnemann ne neue Fönfrisur verpassen, von meiner Frau angemotzt werden warum ich denn so brülle und mich dann echt schlecht fühlen 

Aber ich habe Mitleid mit dir


5/5
Bei strahlendem Sonnenschein en Kagg Schnuppen haben und nachts keine Luft mehr zu bekommen und mit trockenen Mund aufwachen, weil ich durch den Mund atmen muss .... Hass


----------



## tear_jerker (20. März 2011)

eine (neue)TLD sie zu knechten, sie alle zu finden, ins dunkel zu treiben und ewig zu binden    f***ing 100/5


----------



## tonygt (21. März 2011)

Das ich Heute Nacht nur 4 Stunden schlaf hatte 3/5 
Das ich Heute Morgen 3 Stunden durch die halbe Stadt gefahren bin um mich für meine Uni Veranstaltungen anzumelden 5/5


----------



## tear_jerker (21. März 2011)

tonygt schrieb:


> Das ich Heute Nacht nur 4 Stunden schlaf hatte 3/5
> Das ich Heute Morgen 3 Stunden durch die halbe Stadt gefahren bin um mich für meine Uni Veranstaltungen anzumelden 5/5



lol? das internet bei der uni noch nicht angekommen?^^


----------



## tonygt (21. März 2011)

tear_jerker schrieb:


> lol? das internet bei der uni noch nicht angekommen?^^



Realtiv bei uns an der Uni sieht es so aus, dass man einen Studentenausweis hat, mit dem man sich in Kombination mit einem Kartenlesegerät in die Module einwählen kann. Bei uns auch einflexen genannt. 
Nur kommt es zum einen zu Server abstürzen, wenn sich viele viele Studenten zur selben Zeit einflexen wollen und bei mir war es sogar so, dass er meine Karte nicht annehmen bzw. meinen Pin nicht akzeptieren wollte, worauf ich erst bei 2 Kumpels war, die Kartenlesegeräte haben, darauf dann im Studiensekretariat, die mich dann wieder an die Technik Abteilung verwiesen haben. Die konnten mir dann auch endlich helfen. Worauf ich dann wieder zurück zum Sekreteriat gedackelt bin um mich endlich einzuwählen
Und es trotzdem noch geschaft hab in alle Veranstaltungen reinzukommen in die ich rein wollte ^^


----------



## Tyro (21. März 2011)

Dass ich meine Vorabi-Klausuren in meinen beiden LKs in den Sand gesetzt habe, trotz ~ 2 wöchiger Vorbereitung auf jede Klausur!  5/5


----------



## Deanne (21. März 2011)

tonygt schrieb:


> Realtiv bei uns an der Uni sieht es so aus, dass man einen Studentenausweis hat, mit dem man sich in Kombination mit einem Kartenlesegerät in die Module einwählen kann. Bei uns auch einflexen genannt.
> Nur kommt es zum einen zu Server abstürzen, wenn sich viele viele Studenten zur selben Zeit einflexen wollen und bei mir war es sogar so, dass er meine Karte nicht annehmen bzw. meinen Pin nicht akzeptieren wollte, worauf ich erst bei 2 Kumpels war, die Kartenlesegeräte haben, darauf dann im Studiensekretariat, die mich dann wieder an die Technik Abteilung verwiesen haben. Die konnten mir dann auch endlich helfen. Worauf ich dann wieder zurück zum Sekreteriat gedackelt bin um mich endlich einzuwählen
> Und es trotzdem noch geschaft hab in alle Veranstaltungen reinzukommen in die ich rein wollte ^^



Was ist das denn für ein umständliches System? Wir haben eine Uni-Kennung, loggen uns damit zuhause ein und tragen uns für die Kurse ein. 
Manchmal sind die Sever überlastet, das muss ich zugeben, aber eigentlich läuft es immer relativ unproblematisch. 

Okay, im letzten Semester hatten wir einen Dozenten, der erwartet hat, dass wir uns vor Ort persönlich bewerben, aber das ist die Ausnahme.

3/5: Immer noch ein bisschen erkältet. Aber es wird.


----------



## Ceiwyn (21. März 2011)

Deanne schrieb:


> Was ist das denn für ein umständliches System? Wir haben eine Uni-Kennung, loggen uns damit zuhause ein und tragen uns für die Kurse ein.
> Manchmal sind die Sever überlastet, das muss ich zugeben, aber eigentlich läuft es immer relativ unproblematisch.
> 
> Okay, im letzten Semester hatten wir einen Dozenten, der erwartet hat, dass wir uns vor Ort persönlich bewerben, aber das ist die Ausnahme.



Genau so ist es bei uns auch, wobei man dieses Meldesystem nur für die Bachelor- und Masterkurse braucht. Die Studiengänge, die noch auf Staatsexamen laufen, werden ganz klassisch per Hand eingetragen bzw. man hat kaum eine Wahl. Ich hab meinen Plan für den Sommer schon und es fehlen nur noch zwei Übungen, die ich dann relativ frei selbst legen kann. Als ich vorher noch in BA/MA drin war, musste man sich für jede Übung gesondert anmelden und sich die hoffentlich richtige aus einem Wulst von hunderten - grade in Geschichte! - herauspicken.

Mittwoch zu einem Arzttermin nach Rastatt fahren 4/5.


----------



## M1ghtymage (22. März 2011)

Dass das iPad2 erst abends rauskommt und nicht morgens! Hab mir schon meinen Picknik Rucksack gepackt um nachts hinzufahren


----------



## Konov (22. März 2011)

Dass ich nicht genug Zeit habe die Sonne zu genießen. 5/5

Aber bald!!!!


----------



## buffedtwink (22. März 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 <<<<--------- der ... und schalke ^^


----------



## Tilbie (22. März 2011)

buffedtwink schrieb:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Is warscheinlich eine dumme Frage, aber wer is das?


----------



## tonygt (22. März 2011)

Wenn mich nicht alles täuscht ist das Stevino von der Seite WoW-Szene der realtiv regelmäßig Blogs schreibt und eine etwas seltsame Art hat.


----------



## Ceiwyn (22. März 2011)

tonygt schrieb:


> Wenn mich nicht alles täuscht ist das Stevino von der Seite WoW-Szene der realtiv regelmäßig Blogs schreibt und eine etwas seltsame Art hat.



Und der jeden, der auch nur ein bisschen Kritik an seines Gnaden übt, sofort bannt.


----------



## Alux (22. März 2011)

zuviele unnütze Fächer in der Schule 4/5
chronischer Geldmangel 5/5


----------



## Aeonflu-X (22. März 2011)

Dass das Installous Pendant, Applanet sowas von langsam ist.
Was bringt mir das wenn ich nicht an die Apps komme? -.-
5/5


----------



## Alion (23. März 2011)

Dass Ostern dieses Jahr erst am 24. April ist. Ich habe mich auf das lange Wochenende gefreut, und da Oster die letzten paar Jahre immer so Ende März und Anfang April war dachte ich es währe dieses Jahr genau so. Jetzt muss ich noch einen Monat warten. 3/5


----------



## Edou (23. März 2011)

Morgen General Probe für meine Projektprüfung am Freitag. 3/5

Freitag 55555555555555555555555/5 Siehe oben was Freitag ist. :<


----------



## crewean (23. März 2011)

buffedtwink schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> <<<<--------- der ... und schalke ^^



wtf, wie kann man Steve NICHT mögen, Ungläubige ....


----------



## Edou (23. März 2011)

Das diese Idioten, in Battlefield Bad Company 2, in einer Rush Partie, nicht Kapieren dass man die Blinkenden dinger Beschützen und Entschärfen muss. O_o gegen kp wie viel Mann dauernd Verteidigen müssen, Alleine, während die andern drauf gehn..fffffuuuu/5


----------



## TrollJumper (23. März 2011)

Edou schrieb:


> Das diese Idioten, in Battlefield Bad Company 2, in einer Rush Partie, nicht Kapieren dass man die Blinkenden dinger Beschützen und Entschärfen muss. O_o gegen kp wie viel Mann dauernd Verteidigen müssen, Alleine, während die andern drauf gehn..fffffuuuu/5



THIS

immo ne schlechte Internetverbindung 4/5


----------



## Ceiwyn (23. März 2011)

Edou schrieb:


> Das diese Idioten, in Battlefield Bad Company 2, in einer Rush Partie, nicht Kapieren dass man die Blinkenden dinger Beschützen und Entschärfen muss. O_o gegen kp wie viel Mann dauernd Verteidigen müssen, Alleine, während die andern drauf gehn..fffffuuuu/5



Schlimmer sind die Medics, die meinen mitten im Kampf und von allen Seiten unter Beschuss einen rezzen zu müssen.


----------



## TrollJumper (23. März 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Schlimmer sind die Medics, die meinen mitten im Kampf und von allen Seiten unter Beschuss einen rezzen zu müssen.



Wobei ich Pioniere die denken die CarlGustav wäre eine allzweck Antipersonenwaffe und diese auf 5m Entfernung einsetzen weil sie mit allen anderen Waffen nich treffen.


----------



## Perkone (23. März 2011)

Dass der dumme Server dauernd kickt weil er meint ich habn ping über 200 wobei mein Ping bei 50 liegt... Auch Bad company 2 3/5.


----------



## Dominau (23. März 2011)

Das mich grad alles und jeder total reizt 5/5

Scheiß Laune 5/5

edit: und jetzt noch erfahren das ich neben chemie und meiner prüfung auch noch englisch lernen muss 5/5


----------



## Alion (24. März 2011)

Meine Putzdüse.

Meine Neuen Jeans haben nach dem ersten Waschen so komische Weisse striche drauf. Denke mal das Kommt davon, dass sie die Jeans auch noch Bügelt. Ein mal getragen und sehen schon aus wie sau. 4/5
Wieder meine Putzdüse. Irgendwie habe ich das gefühl sie gibt mir nur die Kaputten Socken. Ich kann mir ein neues paar Socken kaufen und nach dem ersten Waschen finde ich sie in der Schublade meines Mitbewohners. 3/5

Ich glaube ich wasche in zukunft selbst und lasse die Putzdüse nur noch zum Putzen kommen.


----------



## Konov (24. März 2011)

Alion schrieb:


> Meine Putzdüse.
> 
> Meine Neuen Jeans haben nach dem ersten Waschen so komische Weisse striche drauf.




Ist das nicht bei diesen neumodischen Jeans so, die abgenutzt wirken sollen? 

@Topic
Die Ungewisstheit um den Studienplatz 5/5


----------



## Winipek (24. März 2011)

Alion schrieb:


> Meine Putzdüse.
> 
> Meine Neuen Jeans haben nach dem ersten Waschen so komische Weisse striche drauf. Denke mal das Kommt davon, dass sie die Jeans auch noch Bügelt. Ein mal getragen und sehen schon aus wie sau. 4/5
> Ich glaube ich wasche in zukunft selbst und lasse die Putzdüse nur noch zum Putzen kommen.



Gute Idee aber putz dann doch bitte auch selbst! Nicht das der Boden noch Streifen bekommt.... 
Übrigens: Hätteste deine Hose auf links gedreht, wäre das mit den Streifen nicht passiert. So musste Dir leider die Schuld selbstzuweisen....

3/5 Kids denen die Wäsche gewaschen wird und die sich dann über die schlechte Arbeit beschweren...


----------



## Manaori (24. März 2011)

Dass ich nächste Woche ins Krankenhaus muss 3/5.... Und verbunden damit, dass die meisten Schmerzmittel bei mir nicht wirken -.- 5/5 
Und dass ich Bauchweh habe... 3/5..

Edit: Und dass heute jede Menge Hausarbeit auf mich wartet 4/5...
Und ich auch noch drei Steckbriefe nachschreiben muss für unser RPG Forum 3/5, das übrigens gehackt wurde 5/5 -.-" 

So. Jetzt bin ich fertig. xD


----------



## The Paladin (24. März 2011)

Manaori schrieb:


> Dass ich nächste Woche ins Krankenhaus muss 3/5.... Und verbunden damit, dass die meisten Schmerzmittel bei mir nicht wirken -.- 5/5
> Und dass ich Bauchweh habe... 3/5..
> 
> Edit: Und dass heute jede Menge Hausarbeit auf mich wartet 4/5...
> ...



Du solltest SOFORT ins Krankenhaus

Ich hatte dasselbe, Bauchschmerzen. Nach einer Woche hatte ich es nicht mehr ausgehalten weil ich nicht einschlafen konnte. Im Krankenhaus haben sie gesagt das sie nicht wissen was es ist. Sie vermuteten wegen hoher Entzündungswerte im Blut das es mein Blinddarm ist. Sie haben mich knapp zwei Stunden nach meiner Ankunft dort Operiert. Es war mein Blinddarm und wärend der Operation ist er perforiert (Durchgebrochen).

Kein schönes Gefühl nach der OP aufzuwachen, immer noch mit schmerzen im Bauch und einen Schlauch der einem aus der Seite raushängt der mit Blut und komischen "Fleischstückchen" gefüllt war.

Ich sollte 2 Monate nicht arbeiten können, aber da ich im Bundesheer zu dieser Zeit war durften sie mir keinen Krankenstand geben. Also machte ich diese 2 Monate Schreibtischarbeit.

Das schlimmste an dieser Sache waren die Schmerzen im Bauch, dass ich alle 10 Minuten auf die Toilette musste bis man mir einen Kateter "eingesetzt" hat (An alle Männer da draußen, es ist erniedrigend und Schmerzhaft, besonders wenn 2 hübsche Schwestern es machen).

Ich schlage dir vor du solltest wirklich sofort ins Krankenhaus.

Und zum Thema was mich aufregt:

Ich bin immer noch schlecht in Shogun 2 	5/5


----------



## Potpotom (24. März 2011)

Winipek schrieb:


> 3/5 Kids denen die Wäsche gewaschen wird und die sich dann über die schlechte Arbeit beschweren...


Entschuldige, aber die Hose auf die richtige Seite zu drehen ist wohl die Aufgabe der Haushaltshilfe... dafür wird sie bezahlt, und ja, da kann man sich schon drüber aufregen.

Und wieso sollte man deswegen ein "Kiddie" sein? Weil man Geld dafür ausgibt um bspw. mehr Zeit für sein Kind zu haben... japp, verdammt "Kiddie like".

*augenroll*

5/5 - ignorante Leute


----------



## Manaori (24. März 2011)

The schrieb:


> Du solltest SOFORT ins Krankenhaus
> 
> Ich hatte dasselbe, Bauchschmerzen. Nach einer Woche hatte ich es nicht mehr ausgehalten weil ich nicht einschlafen konnte. Im Krankenhaus haben sie gesagt das sie nicht wissen was es ist. Sie vermuteten wegen hoher Entzündungswerte im Blut das es mein Blinddarm ist. Sie haben mich knapp zwei Stunden nach meiner Ankunft dort Operiert. Es war mein Blinddarm und wärend der Operation ist er perforiert (Durchgebrochen).
> 
> ...



Oh nein, das war falsch ausgedrückt  Ins Krankenhaus muss ich wegen einer OP am Fuß... dre Arzt nannte es Abnutzungserscheinung des Knochens, das weggemeißelt (ekliges wort -.-) werden muss, ich nenns Überbein, auf jeden Fall tuts mittlerweile ziemlich weh -.- Die Bauchschmerzen habe ich wegen, sagen wir, Frauenleiden  Wenn es was anderes wäre, wär ich eh schon längst dort  Seit meine Schwster einen Blinddarmdurchbruch hatte, bin ich da auch vorsichtig geworden.


----------



## Alion (24. März 2011)

Winipek schrieb:


> Gute Idee aber putz dann doch bitte auch selbst! Nicht das der Boden noch Streifen bekommt....
> Übrigens: Hätteste deine Hose auf links gedreht, wäre das mit den Streifen nicht passiert. So musste Dir leider die Schuld selbstzuweisen....
> 
> 3/5 Kids denen die Wäsche gewaschen wird und die sich dann über die schlechte Arbeit beschweren...


1. Ich, respektive ich und mein Mitbewohler zahle sie, dass sie 1x alle 2 Wochen bei uns Putzen und Waschen kommt.
2. Das machen wir, da wir zu faul sind um das selbst zu erledigen und wir es uns leisten können.
3. Die Hose nach Links drehen ist den sachen der Haushaltshilfe. 
4. Leute die denken ich sei noch ein Kind.... moment mal, ich fühle mich gerade wieder 10 Jahre jünger.... Danke


----------



## Winipek (24. März 2011)

Oh ...mea culpa...entschuldigt bitte, dass ich bei dem Begriff "Putzdüse" den wahnwitzigen, ja geradezu ignoranten Eindruck gewonnen habe es könnte sich hierbei, um einen noch nicht ganz erwachsenen Menschen handeln, der seine Mutter mit einem abfälligen (ja-so stellt sich mir der Begriff "Putzdüse" dar...) handeln.

Und nein, die Haushaltshilfen die bei uns arbeiten drehen nicht die Wäsche um, sie kontrollieren !Achtung! auch nicht die Hosentaschen. 

Aber nun gut...
ähm...btt:

unselbständige Menschen 3/5  

Achso @Potpotom: es ging nicht um das Anstellen einer Haushaltshilfe, ich liebe es auch möglichst viele Tätigkeiten zu vergeben.


----------



## Soladra (24. März 2011)

Dass ich in Bio immer einen Gottverdammten 2stündigen Lachflash hab, weil mein Nebensitzer immer glotzt wie n Auto mit zusammengewachsenen Augenbrauen... 5/5


----------



## Reflox (24. März 2011)

Möchtegern Klugscheisser, die den Unterschied von Kernspaltung und Atomfusion nicht verstehen. 5/5


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (24. März 2011)

4 Klausuren in 5 Tagen 5/5


----------



## Dominau (24. März 2011)

Morgen Prüfung 2/5

Ist einfach, aber ich habe trotzdem keine lust drauf. :<


----------



## Dropz (24. März 2011)

Schule 3/5 wegen langeweile :<


----------



## Raffzahl (24. März 2011)

Dass ich nicht weiß, was ich davon halten soll, dass mir ne Freundin die Haare schneiden will 1/5
Morgen wegen ner Klassenarbeit ne Stunde früher kommen.... heute zwar dafür Ausfall, aber trotzdem nicht schön 4/5


----------



## Soladra (24. März 2011)

Reflox schrieb:


> Möchtegern Klugscheisser, die den Unterschied von Kernspaltung und Atomfusion nicht verstehen. 5/5



*hirnratter*
Das eine is zerfetzen das andere zusammenpeppen?


----------



## Alux (24. März 2011)

wenn ich einen Satz schreibe aber gedanklich schon beim übernächsten bin 3/5
nicht vorhandensein von Kaugummi mit Blutgeschmack 5/5


----------



## Olliruh (24. März 2011)

Soladra schrieb:


> *hirnratter*
> Das eine is zerfetzen das andere zusammenpeppen?



Teilen sich nich bei dem einen die Teile in kleinere einzel teile & das immer und immer wieder und dabei ensteht energie ?
& das andere Funktioniert doch so wie die Sonne oder ? :O


----------



## tempörum (24. März 2011)

da sind die waren Physiker am Werke  aber grundsätzlich gar nicht mal soo verkehrt


----------



## Ceiwyn (24. März 2011)

Pfand- und Hypothekenrecht 5/5


----------



## Manaori (25. März 2011)

Dass ich den Bus verpasst habe 4/5... 

Dass der nächste erst um viertel nach neun geht 5/5 -.- Beschissene Infrastruktur. 

Und dass ich es immer wieder schaffe, den Bus zu verpassen, der direkt vor der Haustür geht 4/5


----------



## Edou (25. März 2011)

Projektprüfung. Mal sehn ob es so ein Drama wie gestern, bei der Probe, wird. 5/5


----------



## Deanne (25. März 2011)

5/5: Leute, die einem alles schlecht machen müssen.

Kaum hat man eine schöne, neue Wohnung, heißt es, dass die Miete zu teuer seie. Hat man ein neues Handy, ist die Qualität Mist. Und die neue Jacke ist sowieso sowas von altbacken. Ich hasse es wirklich, dass man anderen nicht ausnahmsweise mal etwas gönnen kann.


----------



## Soramac (25. März 2011)

Gönnen? Das ist doch verboten in Deutschland, man sagt ja auch nicht. Boha hat der Nachbar ein schönen neuen Audi, NE! Da sagt man: Guck dir den mal an, scheiss Angeber.


----------



## Soladra (25. März 2011)

krank -.- scheiß grippe 5/5


----------



## Edou (25. März 2011)

Soramac schrieb:


> Gönnen? Das ist doch verboten in Deutschland, man sagt ja auch nicht. Boha hat der Nachbar ein schönen neuen Audi, NE! Da sagt man: Guck dir den mal an, scheiss Angeber.



Neid, jedoch darfst du auch nicht alle über einen Kamm scheren. Oder ist es in den USA groß anders? Glaub mir, nichtnur in Deutschland ist es so, jedoch sind nicht ALLE Menschen so.

Mein Vater. 5/5 Ich dreh noch durch...und dass mein ich ernst. Aber dass ist wieder eine andere Geschichte.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (25. März 2011)

meine Eltern... DRÖLFZIGHUNDERT/5 ... bin froh, wenn ich ausziehe. Mein Zimmer ist doch keine Wandelhalle...


----------



## Ceiwyn (25. März 2011)

5/5 Frühling kommt raus ...


----------



## Perkone (25. März 2011)

Dass TBP off is im Moment 2/5 :<


----------



## Reflox (26. März 2011)

Die Mission in AC Brotherhood, wo man in der Engelsburg die Borgia-Tusse zum Kerker runterbringen muss damit sie Caterina befreit. 5/5


----------



## Aeonflu-X (26. März 2011)

Reflox schrieb:


> Die Mission in AC Brotherhood, wo man in der Engelsburg die Borgia-Tusse zum Kerker runterbringen muss damit sie Caterina befreit. 5/5



Zu erst hab ich die einfach umgebracht weil ich dachte.
"Den Schlüssel kannst du dir auch so aus ihren Titten angeln."

Aber falsch gedacht, du darfst die olle Tuse rumtragen.
Nach jeder halben Minute Wachen killen, der nachrennen, umrempeln, aufn Arm nehmen und wieder ein Stückchen tragen. -.-


----------



## BlizzLord (26. März 2011)

Aeonflu-X schrieb:


> Zu erst hab ich die einfach umgebracht weil ich dachte.
> "Den Schlüssel kannst du dir auch so aus ihren Titten angeln."
> 
> Aber falsch gedacht, du darfst die olle Tuse rumtragen.
> Nach jeder halben Minute Wachen killen, der nachrennen, umrempeln, aufn Arm nehmen und wieder ein Stückchen tragen. -.-



Tja, der Typ hat halt noch anstand und begrabscht keine toten Weiber.


----------



## Edou (26. März 2011)

Meister Yoda gestorben ist. :< 2/5.


----------



## ramour1 (26. März 2011)

Six-Speck, ein epischer kampf  5/5


----------



## HitotsuSatori (26. März 2011)

Die Nachbarin, die zwei Etagen hochschleicht, um das Fenster im Treppenhaus zu schließen, das ich geöffnet habe, weil es wegen ihrer Unsitte die Wohnungstür zum Auslüften ihres Kochdunstes zu öffnen im Hausflur stinkt. 5/5


----------



## Reflox (26. März 2011)

BlizzLord schrieb:


> Tja, der Typ hat halt noch anstand und begrabscht keine toten Weiber.



Man könnte es auch lebendig machen....^^


----------



## Noxiel (26. März 2011)

Das die Uhr eine Stunde vorgestellt wird und ich eine Stunde weniger Schlaf abbekomme. 5/5


----------



## Sîns (26. März 2011)

Word of Warcraft


----------



## EspCap (26. März 2011)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Das die Uhr eine Stunde vorgestellt wird und ich eine Stunde weniger Schlaf abbekomme. 5/5



This.


----------



## DER Lachmann (26. März 2011)

EspCap schrieb:


> This.



This.


----------



## Alux (26. März 2011)

das mir saufad is und ich nicht pennen kann 5/5


----------



## tonygt (27. März 2011)

Leute zu dumm sind sich an die Regeln zu halten und wegen denen mein Lieblingsthread geschlossen worde, danke an euch Idioten 5/5
Vote for perma Ip bann für die -.-"


----------



## yves1993 (27. März 2011)

tonygt schrieb:


> Leute zu dumm sind sich an die Regeln zu halten und wegen denen mein Lieblingsthread geschlossen worde, danke an euch Idioten 5/5
> Vote for perma Ip bann für die -.-"



Wie ich genau das gerade auch hier posten wollte...

Ich verfolge den Thread seit Beginn, kurz nach seinem 1. Geburtstag wird er wegen Stumpfsinn geschlossen -.-

Danke an die die sich mal wieder nicht an die Regeln halten konnten, jetzt ist eine gute alternative Zusammenfassung der Quellen der Bilder weg... jetzt kann man sich wieder selber mit ca 10 Quellen up to Date halten T_T.


In den Sinne R.I.P. Welche Bilder bringen euch zum Lachen? [1,2,3...,138] 09/03/2010 - 27/03/2011

Ragebalken: 9001/10


----------



## jolk (27. März 2011)

yves1993 schrieb:


> Ragebalken: 9001/10






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bei mir aber genauso  war mein Lieblingsthread hier....


----------



## yves1993 (28. März 2011)

Der Scouter ist der Thread... 

Naja gute nacht sag ich Euch mal... morgen beginnt die letzte Schulwoche, dann 3 Wochen Osterferien <3


----------



## Whitepeach (28. März 2011)

- vorgetäuschter Optimismus 	5/5
- Beschönigung schlimmster Vorkomnisse 	5/5
- sein Volk wie Lemminge in den Untergang führen 	5/5
- fernöstliche Informationspolitik 	100/5


----------



## Deathstyle (28. März 2011)

Das alle anti-AKW Politiker gerade als die Nationenretter gefeiert werden 4/5.


----------



## Konov (28. März 2011)

Dass man Merkel & Co. nicht einfach sofort den Laufpass geben kann sondern die Bundestagswahlen abwarten muss  4/5

Dass es noch ne Weile dauert bis die Osterferien anfangen 5/5

Dass meine Oma bald Geburtstag hat und ich keine Lust habe dort auf "verhasste" Verwandtschaft zu treffen. 
Ich werde aber meist von anderen Familienmitgliedern angebettelt doch zu bitte zu erscheinen. Hinterher ist es dann immer scheisse.  5/5


----------



## Noxiel (28. März 2011)

Montage 5/5


----------



## Konov (28. März 2011)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Montage 5/5



Die Wochentage oder musst du auf Montage?


----------



## Soladra (28. März 2011)

keine Käsestangen mehr da 3/5
Dass Wow immer auf Sen'jin abschmiert, obwohl ich da mit ner Freundin ein Let's Play machen wollte 5/5


----------



## Noxiel (28. März 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Die Wochentage oder musst du auf Montage?


Ersteres. Ich kann dem ersten Tag der Woche einfach nichts abgewinnen.


----------



## Konov (28. März 2011)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Ersteres. Ich kann dem ersten Tag der Woche einfach nichts abgewinnen.



Ach ja, glaub das geht vielen so... je tiefer das WE in den Knochen steckt, desto schwieriger wird der Wochenstart. ^^


----------



## bkeleanor (28. März 2011)

Das man die Sommerzeitumstellung nicht am mittwoch gemacht hat sondern Wochenende 5/5


----------



## yves1993 (28. März 2011)

Wurde Rebecca Black schon erwähnt?

Naja egal: 1.063.338/5 



bkeleanor schrieb:


> Das man die Sommerzeitumstellung nicht am mittwoch gemacht hat sondern Wochenende 5/5



Dass man diesen, sorry aber..., SCHEISSDRECK der Menscheit überhaupt noch beibehält: *&#8734;/-- (Sprengt jede Skala)

*Jetzt war es wieder so weit dass es morgens zur Aufstehzeit mal wieder Hell war, was einem ERHEBLICH das aus dem Bett kommen erleichtert, NEEEE irgendwelche hirnamputierten inkompetenten Vollidioten denken ja die Uhr umstellen ist immernoch sinnvoll. War es, ist es und wird es verdammt nochmal NIE sein.


----------



## HitotsuSatori (28. März 2011)

Man kann sich immer noch nicht für die Vorlesungen im Sommersemester eintragen, obwohl das Semester nächsten Montag beginnt. 5/5


----------



## Selor Kiith (28. März 2011)

Auf der Suche nach Tirion findet man nur verkackte WoW "Bildchen"... 5/5


----------



## Soladra (28. März 2011)

Zu viele Kischen gegessen. Jetzt is mir schlecht 3/5


----------



## Olliruh (28. März 2011)

das wenn ich Musik höre, mein Internet faxen schiebt ... 5/5


----------



## Perkone (28. März 2011)

Dass meine Füße so dermaßen nach Pest stinken weil heute Sportschuhe anhatte ... 3/5. Und zu faul zum waschen bin MUAHAHAH XD


----------



## Aeonflu-X (28. März 2011)

Das ich morgen 18 werde und das meine Laune so dermaßen im Keller ist, dass die Tatsache das meine Laune so tief im Keller ist, diese nochmehr runter zieht.
Super.

100/5


----------



## Perkone (28. März 2011)

Als ich 18 wurde wars für michn Tag wie jeder andere.... Nur mit Freunden, Grillerei und Saufen. Un das am 5. September hehe vor 2 Jahren^^


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (28. März 2011)

Perkone schrieb:


> Als ich 18 wurde wars für michn Tag wie jeder andere.... Nur mit Freunden, Grillerei und Saufen.



Ja i-wie schon 
Ist ehrlich gesagt auch nicht sooo besonders ...das einzig coole war, dass ich endlich ein eigenes Amazon-Konto einrichten durfte


----------



## Manaori (29. März 2011)

Wenn jemand, den ich eigentlich gerne mag, plötzlich nach einer Diskussion kein Wort mehr mit mir wechselt und mir nicht einmal sagt wieso... 5/5 

Und dass ich die nächsten  Tage weg bin und das nicht klären kann. 5/5 

Life sucks


----------



## xxardon (29. März 2011)

*Crysis 2 	5/5*


----------



## Konov (29. März 2011)

Nicht zu wissen was ich studieren sollte. 5/5


----------



## Ceiwyn (29. März 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Nicht zu wissen was ich studieren sollte. 5/5



Was dir Spaß macht - hat man mir immer gesagt. Hab ichs gemacht? Ich weiß es nicht.


----------



## Olliruh (29. März 2011)

Frauen 5/5


----------



## Konov (29. März 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Was dir Spaß macht - hat man mir immer gesagt. Hab ichs gemacht? Ich weiß es nicht.



Problem ist: Mir macht vieles Spass, ich könnte nicht mit Sicherheit sagen dass es eine Sache gibt, die man studieren kann und die mir im leben auch automatisch am meisten Spass macht.

Das ist immer so eine Frage... schwer zu sagen. Wie du selbst sagst... ich wüsste es wohl auch nicht.


----------



## Jordin (30. März 2011)

> Life sucks


Dass trifft es schon ziemlich punktgenau.


----------



## Aeonflu-X (30. März 2011)

Seit ungefähr 7 Wochen Schnupfen und ab und zu Grippe die stärker oder schwächer ausfällt.

4/5

:S


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (30. März 2011)

Mein Deus Ex will nicht ankommen 2/5
Morgen Matheklausur 5/5


----------



## Reflox (30. März 2011)

Heute Französischtest mit, natürlich einem Blackout 5/5 -.-


----------



## Deanne (30. März 2011)

4/5: Ich bin diese Woche schon drei mal zu meiner Wohnungsgesellschaft gefahren, weil die es nicht auf die Reihe kriegen, mir die richtigen Wohnungsschlüssel zu geben. Und ich möchte endlich mit dem Tapezieren anfangen. Hoffentlich klappt das heute mal.

5/5: Ein Bekannter, der mir seine altbackenen Ansichten aufdringen will und mir überall reinredet. "Deine Freundin XY raucht, daher ist sie ein schlechter Umgang für dich!", "Dein Kumpel X spielt Online-Games, der hat sicherlich ein Suchtproblem!", "Wer einen kurzen Rock trägt, ist leicht zu haben!" und so weiter.


----------



## Potpotom (30. März 2011)

5/5
Meine hoffentlich baldige Ex-Frau die, natürlich vollkommen versehentlich, quer Feld ein fährt (Feldwege um nach Hause zu fahren anstatt die Bundesstrasse zu nehmen) und so ziemlich jedes Schlammloch mitnimmt um mein frisch aufbereites Auto (Ihr wisst schon: Felgen, Lackpflege etc. da ja Frühling unso) dann so keimig wie es ist in meine ebenfalls saubere Garage zu stellen.

Das nächste Mal wenn ihre Mistkarre in die Werkstatt muss darf sie zusehen wie sie das alleine auf die Reihe kriegt. Ich Trottel biete ihr sogar noch an ihre Karre zu nehmen da die Werkstatt in der Nähe meines Büros ist.  

é"('&é'...


----------



## Landerson (30. März 2011)

Microeconomics fuer die naechsten 3 Monate im College 5/5


----------



## Deanne (30. März 2011)

Landerson schrieb:


> Microeconomics fuer die naechsten 3 Monate im College 5/5



Herzlichen Glückwunsch, Mikro- und Makroökonomie sind super langweilig. Habe ich mal belegen müssen, als ich noch SoWi studiert habe.


----------



## Berserkius (30. März 2011)

Potpotom schrieb:


> 5/5
> Meine hoffentlich baldige Ex-Frau die, natürlich vollkommen versehentlich, quer Feld ein fährt (Feldwege um nach Hause zu fahren anstatt die Bundesstrasse zu nehmen) und so ziemlich jedes Schlammloch mitnimmt um mein frisch aufbereites Auto (Ihr wisst schon: Felgen, Lackpflege etc. da ja Frühling unso) dann so keimig wie es ist in meine ebenfalls saubere Garage zu stellen.
> 
> Das nächste Mal wenn ihre Mistkarre in die Werkstatt muss darf sie zusehen wie sie das alleine auf die Reihe kriegt. Ich Trottel biete ihr sogar noch an ihre Karre zu nehmen da die Werkstatt in der Nähe meines Büros ist.
> ...




 Die Liebe kann so schön sein


Hmm was regt mich auf?? unsere Kita da keiner was von andern weiß und völliges Chaos dort herrscht. 5/5


----------



## Landerson (30. März 2011)

Deanne schrieb:


> Herzlichen Glückwunsch, Mikro- und Makroökonomie sind super langweilig. Habe ich mal belegen müssen, als ich noch SoWi studiert habe.



What a pain in th a**

Oh und noch was mit 5/5 : Wenn der Boss schlechte Laune hat. Kann ich was dafuer das es bei ihr gerade nicht so laeuft (beruflich und private). Nein! Also stfu!


----------



## tonygt (30. März 2011)

Das ich noch genau 24 stunden zeit hab um 3 Ausarbeitungen zu machen und es trotzdem net schaffe anzufangen 5/5


----------



## Sunyo (30. März 2011)

Dass kranke Leute hustend durch die Gegend laufen und es nicht für nötig halten, die Hand vor den Mund zu nehmen...
Und ich deshalb jetzt wahrscheinlich auch krank werde/bin. 
5/5


----------



## Deathstyle (30. März 2011)

Landerson schrieb:


> Microeconomics fuer die naechsten 3 Monate im College 5/5



Versteht man auf englisch weit besser als auf deutsch 
Das ich nach zwei belegten Broten und Käselaugenstangen, Banane, Tomate und vier Fruchtzwergen immernoch noch hungrig bin - WTF 4/5.


----------



## Ceiwyn (30. März 2011)

5/5 Skeptiker im PvP: Siegwahrscheinlichkeit von 28%.


----------



## Sabito (30. März 2011)

Entzündung oder Infektiom am linken Fuß und kp was ich da genau habe und kp woher Oo 5/5


----------



## Berserkius (30. März 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> 5/5 Skeptiker im PvP: Siegwahrscheinlichkeit von 28%.




Komisch wenn ich auf der Seite der Skeptiker spiele verlieren wir immer und wenn ich dann Wut in Brand zur Wächterseite wechsel verlieren wir da urplötzlich. An mir liegt es nicht^^ oder? 5/5


----------



## Neritia (31. März 2011)

schulterschmerzen und auf die therapie warten zu müssen 5/5 

da helfen wohl nur tabletten -.-


----------



## Konov (31. März 2011)

Neritia schrieb:


> schulterschmerzen und auf die therapie warten zu müssen 5/5
> 
> da helfen wohl nur tabletten -.-



Oder aushalten... 

Am Freitag Party eines mehr oder weniger guten Freundes mit nem dutzend Leuten die ich nicht kenne, habe keine Lust hinzugehen, muss aber wohl damit ich ihn nicht enttäusche. 5/5

Leute die nicht auf Emails antworten 4/5

Warmes Wetter aber dicke Wolkenschicht 5/5


----------



## Olliruh (31. März 2011)

1 Live -.-
Lied
Werbung/Doofe Moderation
Lied
Werbung/Doofe Moderation
Lied
Werbung
Nachrichten

& das den ganzen Tag 5/5


----------



## Neritia (31. März 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Oder aushalten...
> 
> Am Freitag Party eines mehr oder weniger guten Freundes mit nem dutzend Leuten die ich nicht kenne, habe keine Lust hinzugehen, muss aber wohl damit ich ihn nicht enttäusche. 5/5
> 
> ...



das aushalten gehört dazu, aber die tabletten helfen wenigstens ein wenig den muskel zu entspannen -.-


----------



## Konov (31. März 2011)

Neritia schrieb:


> das aushalten gehört dazu, aber die tabletten helfen wenigstens ein wenig den muskel zu entspannen -.-



Na denn gute Besserung!

Völliger Motivationsabfall heute:
Es regnet, ich sitze zuhause und schaffe es heute abend nicht zur Schule weil ich sowas von keine Lust habe 5/5
Was für ein ätzendes Gefühl


----------



## Deanne (31. März 2011)

4/5: Mein letzter Weisheitszahn hat sich heute Nacht entschlossen, durchzubrechen. Zwar sitzt er, wie alle anderen auch, ideal im Kiefer, aber trotzdem fühlt es sich verdammt unangenehm an und schmerzt.


----------



## tear_jerker (31. März 2011)

Deanne schrieb:


> 4/5: Mein letzter Weisheitszahn hat sich heute Nacht entschlossen, durchzubrechen. Zwar sitzt er, wie alle anderen auch, ideal im Kiefer, aber trotzdem fühlt es sich verdammt unangenehm an und schmerzt.



wenn das schon 4/5 bei dir sind, dann wüsst ich gern was das ziehen von benannten zähnen plus das narkosierte nach hause fahren in der bahn für dich sind (so wars bei mir^^)


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (31. März 2011)

tear_jerker schrieb:


> wenn das schon 4/5 bei dir sind, dann wüsst ich gern was das ziehen von benannten zähnen plus das narkosierte nach hause fahren in der bahn für dich sind (so wars bei mir^^)



Dann wüsste ich gerne was ihr zu örtlicher Betäubung sagt -.-
200 Steine waren mir ehrlich gesagt zu viel Schotter und ich wollt meine Eltern auch nicht dafür bezahlen lassen das ich sone Mimose bin, aber dieses Erlebnis hat mich auf ewig traumatisiert.


----------



## Alux (31. März 2011)

spritzen mach mir nix mehr   ich musste 5 Milchzähne reißen lassen weil die neuen nachkamen aber die alten Milchis so bombenfest saßen.... 5mal ne Spritze in den Mund da is man abgehärtet^^


----------



## Terrorsatan (31. März 2011)

brrrrr von weissheitszähnen hab ich genug ( also nicht 4 ;D )

hab mir beim Bund 2 ziehen lassen müssen... hab mich zum zivilen Zahnarzt schicken lassen ( man kennt ja die geschichten ^^ )... der war echt Top.
Keine Minute und beide waren draußen.
Dann.... 8 Stunden Zugfahrt mit Blutgesabber, fetten backen und ich hab mein erstes mal in nem Zug gekotzt ;D war echtn Horrortrip

Dann gingen mir am Sonntag ( Fr. war Arzt ) die Tabletten aus... wieder 8 Stunden fahren ( diesmal mit Schmerzmitteln von daheim, no problemo.
Am Montag erstma zum Sanbereich geschlappt und die kucken lassen.

Jetzt kommtn Part der erklärung erfordert^^

Bundeswehrärzte können zwar nich viel, aber was sie können, ist Tabletten ausgeben, dass aber wirklich in Massen.

Bloß war mein BW Arzt anscheinend kompetent und hatte was gegen viele Tabletten. Ich bekam also 4 für 2 Tage. ( und der Sack hat mich nur Krank auf Stube geschrieben, nicht Krank zu Hause -.- )
die 4 gingen am ersten Tag drauf....
Dann wieder hin am nächsten Tag und dann mault der mich erstma an, da ich ja kein Termin hab ^^

und das ging dann ne Woche lang so....... war echt die Beste Zeit während der Grundausbildung


Alles in allem 4/5


----------



## Edou (31. März 2011)

Hachja...Weisheitszähne. Da kommen meine im Unterkiefer auch grade. Atm passen sie Gut sagt der Arzt. Im Juni/Juli muss ich wieder hin und dann mal sehn. :< 2/5


----------



## tear_jerker (31. März 2011)

SWeeT_mushrOOms schrieb:


> Dann wüsste ich gerne was ihr zu örtlicher Betäubung sagt -.-
> 200 Steine waren mir ehrlich gesagt zu viel Schotter und ich wollt meine Eltern auch nicht dafür bezahlen lassen das ich sone Mimose bin, aber dieses Erlebnis hat mich auf ewig traumatisiert.



das meinte ich ja mit narkotisiert 
udn ichw eiß was du meinst, der schmerz ist nebensache udn fasst nciht da, aber das knacken der zähne dessen resonanz sich schön über den kieferknochen ins ohr bohrt...^^


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (31. März 2011)

tear_jerker schrieb:


> das meinte ich ja mit narkotisiert
> udn ichw eiß was du meinst, der schmerz ist nebensache udn fasst nciht da, aber das knacken der zähne dessen resonanz sich schön über den kieferknochen ins ohr bohrt...^^



Das war ja das eigentlich schlimme...Schmerzen hat ich bis auf die Spritze am Anfang gar keine
Und mein Problem war, dass ich aus welchem Grund auch immer 6 Weisheitszähne und die 2 zusätzlichen waren zu klein. Also musste ein Teil des Zahnfleisches mitentfernt werden und das ist so ziemlich das abartigste Gefühl und Geräusch das ich jemals erlebt habe.

Edit: Hachja mein Mund war danach übrigens noch ewig betäubt und ich konnte das ganze Blut nicht ausspucken, was dazu geführt hat dass das Blut in meinem Mund geronnen ist was übrigens zu einem der ekelhaftesten Geschmäcker gehört dich ich mir jemals antun musste.


----------



## Neritia (31. März 2011)

das knischen der zähne meines freundes nachts 2/5 (man gewöhnt sich daran XD)


----------



## tear_jerker (1. April 2011)

Neritia schrieb:


> das knischen der zähne meines freundes nachts 2/5 (man gewöhnt sich daran XD)



ohne scheiß, du hast doch grad "Ehe ist..." auf comedy central gesehen oder?^^


----------



## Neritia (1. April 2011)

tear_jerker schrieb:


> ohne scheiß, du hast doch grad "Ehe ist..." auf comedy central gesehen oder?^^



ähm nein oO ich bin bei meinem freund zuhause d.h. kein fernseher wieso?


----------



## tear_jerker (1. April 2011)

Neritia schrieb:


> ähm nein oO ich bin bei meinem freund zuhause d.h. kein fernseher wieso?



die protagonisten (ein ehepaar in ihren vierzigern) streitet sich eben auch über das zähneknirschen und die folge kam vielleicht nee viertelstunde vor deinem post


----------



## Tyro (1. April 2011)

Oh Weiheitszähne, böses Thema, mein Arzt hat mir Anfang letzten Jahres gesagt, dass sie raus müssen und ich Glücklicher hab auch noch 5 (!) von denen, unter dem einen unteren ist ein weiteres Zahngebilde in einer Art Blase, dass auch mit raus muss. Naja, habe aber panische Angst vorm Zahnarzt, daher hab ich mich bis jetzt auch nicht getraut sie rausnehmen zu lassen. Hm, mal gucken, vielleicht kann ich mich ja dieses Jahr nachem Abi dazu aufraffen. Hoffe das mit dem fünften Zahn reicht aus, dass ich als Sonderfall gelte und eine Vollnarkose bekomme, unter örtlicher würde ich das nie durchstehen! 

Damits kein OT wird:

Allergie 4/5
1. April 5/5 (Ich hasse diesen Tag -.-)


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (1. April 2011)

Tyro schrieb:


> Oh Weiheitszähne, böses Thema, mein Arzt hat mir Anfang letzten Jahres gesagt, dass sie raus müssen und ich Glücklicher hab auch noch 5 (!) von denen, unter dem einen unteren ist ein weiteres Zahngebilde in einer Art Blase, dass auch mit raus muss. Naja, habe aber panische Angst vorm Zahnarzt, daher hab ich mich bis jetzt auch nicht getraut sie rausnehmen zu lassen. Hm, mal gucken, vielleicht kann ich mich ja dieses Jahr nachem Abi dazu aufraffen. Hoffe das mit dem fünften Zahn reicht aus, dass ich als Sonderfall gelte und eine Vollnarkose bekomme, unter örtlicher würde ich das nie durchstehen!
> 
> Damits kein OT wird:
> 
> ...



kannste dir aussuchen allerdings kostet die vollnarkose 200 tacken


----------



## Dracun (1. April 2011)

Nicht wenn du deinem Hausarzt und dem behandelnden Zahnarzt weiß machen kannst das du Angst vorm Zahnarzt hast(ich bin damals zur Zahnklinik gegangen und hab mir eine Zahnarzt Phobie vom HA bescheinigen lassen ... wuahahaha)

BtT:

Das die genialen Retro Konsolen Games so fucking scheiß teuer sein müssen. Landstalker, Final Fantasy 7 & 8, diverse SNES Schlemmerein, Ecco etc .. verdammt mann 10000/5


----------



## Deanne (1. April 2011)

tear_jerker schrieb:


> wenn das schon 4/5 bei dir sind, dann wüsst ich gern was das ziehen von benannten zähnen plus das narkosierte nach hause fahren in der bahn für dich sind (so wars bei mir^^)



Es sind ja keine Höllenschmerzen, aber es ist ein unangenehmes Gefühl, wenn man isst oder die Stelle mit der Zunge berührt. Besonders, weil ich am Samstag zum Essen eingeladen bin und das Kauen sich ziemlich eklig anfühlt.

Und das Ziehen von Weisheitszähnen stelle ich mir weniger schmerzhaft vor, als der Moment, in dem es mir mit 12 einen Schneidezahn rausgehauen hat, als ich mit ordentlich Schmackes vornüber auf eine Bürgersteigkante geknallt bin. Ich hab noch nie soviel Blut auf einmal gesehen. Der Zahn wurde übrigens wieder eingepflanzt und gerettet. Übrigens am Tag, an dem ich in einem Theaterstück einen Auftritt gehabt hätte.

Ich finde Ziehen, Brennen und Drücken übrigens auch deutlich schlimmer, als Schmerzen oder Krämpfe. Bei ersteren hat man ständig das Bedürfnis, an den betroffenen Stellen herumzufummeln, was alles noch schlimmer macht. 

Zum Thema:

5/5: Wenn man als Partygast ständig alles selbst organisieren soll.

Bin am nächsten Freitag zu einer Party eingeladen und soll dafür Pizzabrot packen, meine PS3 mitbringen, Musik zusammenstellen und der Gastgeberin auch noch ein Geschenk mitbringen.


----------



## Konov (1. April 2011)

Deanne schrieb:


> Bin am nächsten Freitag zu einer Party eingeladen und soll dafür Pizzabrot packen, meine PS3 mitbringen, Musik zusammenstellen und der Gastgeberin auch noch ein Geschenk mitbringen.



Glückwunsch, ich sollte heute auch zu einer Party erscheinen, bin aber gar nicht erst hingegangen. ^^

Naja Petri Heil trotzdem


----------



## Arosk (1. April 2011)

DEVELOPER DIE NUR NOCH GELDGEIL SIND UND KONSOLENPORTS AUFM PC RELEASEN 5/5


----------



## Konov (2. April 2011)

Immer noch nicht zu wissen was ich studieren soll 5/5


----------



## schneemaus (2. April 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Immer noch nicht zu wissen was ich studieren soll 5/5



Bei uns haben 90% derer, die nicht wussten, was sie studieren sollten, oder ihren Studienplatz aufgrund Prüfungen (Musik, Kunst) nicht bekommen haben, Pädagogik in allen erdenklichen Formen angefangen. Wär das nix?  Es gab natürlich Leute, die wirklich Pädagogik studieren *wollten*, nicht, dass das falsch verstanden wird ^^ Und natürlich gab's auch Leute, die trotz Rückschläge an ihrem Traumstudium festgehalten haben ^^


Dass ich schon wieder nix zum Lesen hab 2/5.
Dass meine Katze heute Nacht gemeint hat, sie müsste mal mit meinen Kabeln hier spielen, weil die sich ja so lustig bewegen, wenn man sie anstupst, und ich heute Morgen Maus, Tastatur und Headset auf dem Boden vorgefunden habe 4/5. So ist meine alte Maus auch kaputt gegangen :/


----------



## tonygt (2. April 2011)

Das Werbung seit einiger Zeit auf Websites extrem penetrant ist. Ich hab ja echt kein problem damit, wenn irgendwo auf der Websiten Anzeigen geschaltet sind. Die guckt man sich vieleicht einmal an und ignoriert sie dann. 
Aber in letzter Zeit wird es immer mehr gang und gebe, werbung auf einer Website in der Mitte des im Bildes aufpopen zu lassen und erst nach 3-5 Sec einen Close Button bekommt, andere Werbung die sich einfach mal von unten übers ganze Bild schiebt.
Oder am besten sind Anzeigen die alle paar sekunden wechseln und man auf einmal irgend ne werbung mit ton laufen hat, die man schon drölfmillonen mal gesehen hat und finde diese Anzeige erst mal wenn man 30 Tabs offen hat -.-". 
Was noch nerviger ist ist die Werbung vor Filmen, man will sich schnell nen 1 Min Video ansehen und was passiert man darf sich erst mal 30 Sec Werbung reinziehen und wenn man sich mehrer Filme angucken will, darf man sich die fucking Werbung vor jedem verfickten Film ansehen. Was bei mir bewirkt, dass ich inzwischen kaum bock hab mir Filme auf Youtube Gamestare etc. anzugucken, weil mir die Werbung den ganzen Spaß versaut.
 Allgemein sorgt extreme Werbung bei mir dafür, dass ich an manchen Seiten einfach das Intresse verlieren, obwohl sie vieleicht gute Inhalte haben, hab ich keinen Bock mich jedes mal erst durch 30 Werbe Fenster durchzuklicken, die irgedwie auch von Firefox nicht geblockt werden um dann die eigentlich Seite zu sehen.

Nicht in einer Skale einfügbar /unendlich


----------



## Konov (2. April 2011)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Bei uns haben 90% derer, die nicht wussten, was sie studieren sollten, oder ihren Studienplatz aufgrund Prüfungen (Musik, Kunst) nicht bekommen haben, Pädagogik in allen erdenklichen Formen angefangen. Wär das nix?  Es gab natürlich Leute, die wirklich Pädagogik studieren *wollten*, nicht, dass das falsch verstanden wird ^^ Und natürlich gab's auch Leute, die trotz Rückschläge an ihrem Traumstudium festgehalten haben ^^



Ja, völlig richtig, das ist auch bei mir das was ich mir am ehesten vorstellen kann - dann aber auch wieder nicht.

Ich werde da sicher noch ne Weile drüber nachdenken


----------



## Neritia (2. April 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Ja, völlig richtig, das ist auch bei mir das was ich mir am ehesten vorstellen kann - dann aber auch wieder nicht.
> 
> Ich werde da sicher noch ne Weile drüber nachdenken



hast du vielleicht die möglichkeit irgendwie mit einem freund zu quatschern der auf der uni deines vertrauens so eine beratungsfunktion hat?

das hat mir damals ziemlich geholfen  hab mit dem an einem abend etwas gequatscht und dann rausgefunden dass ich nicht informatik sondern medien und kommunikationswissenschaft angehen sollte  hat dann auch super gepasst 



tear_jerker schrieb:


> die protagonisten (ein ehepaar in ihren vierzigern) streitet sich eben auch über das zähneknirschen und die folge kam vielleicht nee viertelstunde vor deinem post



lol naja wir streiten uns ned darüber es nervt halt nur manchmal XD aber gut zu wissen dass sich das fernsehen mit unseren "problemchen" befasst 


abends wegzugehen und ned zu wissen was ich anziehen soll 3/5


----------



## Ceiwyn (2. April 2011)

5/5 Dass mein Vater immer, wenn er wegen irgendwas beleidigt ist, schmollen muss. Und das in dem Alter. Statt dass er einfach sagt, was ich - mal wieder - falsch gemacht hab, verkriecht er sich in einer imaginären Ecke. Gott, bin ich froh, wenn ich nächste Woche wieder bei der Uni wohne.



> Und das Ziehen von Weisheitszähnen stelle ich mir weniger schmerzhaft vor, als der Moment, in dem es mir mit 12 einen Schneidezahn rausgehauen hat, als ich mit ordentlich Schmackes vornüber auf eine Bürgersteigkante geknallt bin.



Das kommt wohl ganz auf die Behandlung an. Bei meiner OP versagte die Betäubung plötzlich und mehr als drei Spritzen durfte ich nicht bekommen, aber aufhören ging auch schlecht, da das Zahnfleisch schon halb aufgeschnitten war. Hat sich echt klasse angefühlt, als mir mit einer Fräsmaschine das Zahnfleisch aufgeschnitten und dann mit einem Mini-Brecheisen der Zahn erst zertrümmert und dann rausgehobelt wurde. Ich glaube, ich hatte bis heute nie wieder solche Schmerzen.


----------



## Jordin (2. April 2011)

4/5
Leute, die mich ständig im AH unterbieten...  
Kann doch nicht den ganzen Tag in SW rumstehen


----------



## Laxera (2. April 2011)

aufgeweckt zu werden (am wochenende) obwohl ich kopfweh habe und schlecht gepennt habe, nur um dummen mist zu erledigen (gartenpumpe hinbauen und iwas mit meinem dad auf dem dach zu machen (das obwohl ich der meinung bin, das das (also auf dem dach) profis erledigen sollten, die werden dafür schließlich bezahlt und ich riskiere net gerne mein leben!)

mfg LAX
ps: ja das ist 10568/5  ^^


----------



## Konov (2. April 2011)

Neritia schrieb:


> hast du vielleicht die möglichkeit irgendwie mit einem freund zu quatschern der auf der uni deines vertrauens so eine beratungsfunktion hat?
> 
> das hat mir damals ziemlich geholfen  hab mit dem an einem abend etwas gequatscht und dann rausgefunden dass ich nicht informatik sondern medien und kommunikationswissenschaft angehen sollte  hat dann auch super gepasst



Kenne leider niemanden von einer Uni. ^^


----------



## Tyro (2. April 2011)

Schönes Wetter und 25° hin oder her, aber meine Allergie die sich gestern wieder erstmalig dieses Jahr gemeldet hat geht mir tierisch auf den Piss! -.- 5/5


----------



## Reflox (2. April 2011)

Tyro schrieb:


> Schönes Wetter und 25° hin oder her, aber meine Allergie die sich gestern wieder erstmalig dieses Jahr gemeldet hat geht mir tierisch auf den Piss! -.- 5/5



Nimm Medikamente, ne Tablette am Abend und der ganze Tag is Allergie frei 

Meine heissen Xyzal, man kann sie einfach in der Apotheke kaufen.


----------



## Ceiwyn (2. April 2011)

Reflox schrieb:


> Nimm Medikamente, ne Tablette am Abend und der ganze Tag is Allergie frei
> 
> Meine heissen Xyzal, man kann sie einfach in der Apotheke kaufen.



Schön wärs, meine Tabletten bringen recht wenig. Nasenspray bringt bei mir nie was, die Augentropfen auch nur ein bisschen und für einen Atemdiskus oder so was brauch ich extra ein Rezept.


----------



## Manaori (2. April 2011)

Dass mein Fuß beschissen weh tut und mein magen so rumspinnt, dass ich nicht mal ne Schmerztablette einwerfen kann, ohne kotzen zu müssen -.- 4/5


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (2. April 2011)

Tyro schrieb:


> Schönes Wetter und 25° hin oder her, aber meine Allergie die sich gestern wieder erstmalig dieses Jahr gemeldet hat geht mir tierisch auf den Piss! -.- 5/5



Gestern hatte ich es auch wieder extrem.


Die Birke hat sich wohl sehr stark zurückgemeldet. :/


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (2. April 2011)

Eben Sucker Punch gesehen...war ein übler Drecksfilm 5/5


----------



## Ceiwyn (2. April 2011)

5/5 Einen ewig langen Artikel geschrieben, abgeschickt und dann festgestellt, dass es ein Tutorial werden sollte. Die Redaktion wird mir den Marsch blasen.


----------



## Olliruh (3. April 2011)

Leute die jmd "beleidigen" das man ADHS hat, weil man ja angeblich Aufmerksamkeit brauchen & nicht wissen das es sich dabei um das fehlen an Konzentration handelt & nicht um die Gier nach Aufmerksamkeit geht 5/5
Naund dann hab ich halt zum f*ck ADHS ,kann ich was dazu ? -.-


----------



## Dominau (3. April 2011)

Viel zu warm in meinem Zimmer >.>

2/5


----------



## kaepteniglo (3. April 2011)

Kaputtes Rollo und ich bin zu faul zum Aufräumen, damit das repariert werden kann.

10/5


----------



## schneemaus (3. April 2011)

Nach vier Stunden Schlaf aufwachen, weil man das dringende Bedürfnis verspürt, Wasser zu lassen, und danach nicht mehr einschlafen können 20/5 >_>


----------



## Perkone (3. April 2011)

Dass mir immernochn wenig schwummerig is von gestern ... 2/5


----------



## tonygt (3. April 2011)

Perkone schrieb:


> Dass mir immernochn wenig schwummerig is von gestern ... 2/5



<--same hab grad Hunger und versuch was zu essen aber mir ist so schlecht das ich bei jedem bissen net sicher bin obs wieder rauskommt -.-"


----------



## LordArnold (3. April 2011)

Das Ich gestern Krank war und bei dem guten Wetter nicht weg konnte 5/5



Leute die sich über Waldorfschüler lustig machen...Waldorf rockt! 3/5


----------



## Konov (3. April 2011)

Perkone schrieb:


> Dass mir immernochn wenig schwummerig is von gestern ... 2/5





tonygt schrieb:


> <--same hab grad Hunger und versuch was zu essen aber mir ist so schlecht das ich bei jedem bissen net sicher bin obs wieder rauskommt -.-"



Und das hat natürlich niemand gewusst dass es so kommen würde... ^^


----------



## Alux (3. April 2011)

20° Sonnenschein, weit und breit keine Wolke nur blauer Himmel 

und dann ist der Pool noch nicht eingelassen 4/5


----------



## M1ghtymage (3. April 2011)

Dass SUPER total rumspinnt. Mal konvertiert es, dann wieder 10 mal nicht ... kack Programm >_<


----------



## Konov (3. April 2011)

Alux schrieb:


> 20° Sonnenschein, weit und breit keine Wolke nur blauer Himmel
> 
> und dann ist der Pool noch nicht eingelassen 4/5



18 Grad und es regnet Bindfäden.


----------



## Dominau (4. April 2011)

Nicht gut geschlafen 3/5
Heute Deutsch-Aufsatz 5/5
DIe nächsten paar Monate auch nicht gut schlafen können, wegen Hitze 5/5


----------



## schneemaus (4. April 2011)

Dass mir anscheinend keine Nacht mit ruhigem Schlaf mehr gegönnt wird - vor ner Dreiviertelstunde rief ein Arbeitskollege von meinem Vater an, dass sie nicht ins Büro kommen, weil die Alarmanlage rumspinnt. An sich nicht schlimm, aber dann konnte ich wegen dem TOTAL ABF*CKENDEN VOGEL, der seit ner Woche hier ununterbrochen rumkrakeelt (ich glaube, das Nest ist direkt vor meiner Balkontür) nicht mehr einschlafen, obwohl ich letzte Nacht schon so beschissen geschlafen hab - 10000/5


----------



## Konov (4. April 2011)

Dass ich bis halb 4 gezockt habe - was auch total spannend war - aber jetzt alle alltäglichen Besorgungen nach hinten verschieben, was mich irgendwie in totale Hetze versetzt  4/5


----------



## Olliruh (4. April 2011)

seid heute morgen einen stechenden schmerz im rechten oberarm,ich weiß nicht woher der kommt & der Arzt hat 3 1/2 Stunden wartezeit. AUA 5/5


----------



## Potpotom (4. April 2011)

Mein Job... 5/5


----------



## Manaori (4. April 2011)

Schlecht geschlafen und mein Vater 5/5 
Bin ich froh wenn ich endlich ausziehen kann..


----------



## Jordin (4. April 2011)

andere Menschen 100/5


----------



## Ceiwyn (4. April 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Und das hat natürlich niemand gewusst dass es so kommen würde... ^^



Mit Schnapsleichen hab ich kein Mitleid!


----------



## Konov (4. April 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Mit Schnapsleichen hab ich kein Mitleid!



Ich auch nicht, das war die Anspielung


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (4. April 2011)

Naja zwischen Schnapsleichen und nem Kater am Morgen gibts minimale Unterschiede...


----------



## Konov (4. April 2011)

SWeeT_mushrOOms schrieb:


> Naja zwischen Schnapsleichen und nem Kater am Morgen gibts minimale Unterschiede...



Es wollte euch auch sicher keiner als Schnapsleichen diffamieren, es ging nur darum dass es meistens abzusehen ist dass man nen Kater hat und trotzdem wundern sich viele morgens immer noch über das "Böse Erwachen". 
Das fand ich witzig. ^^


----------



## Neritia (4. April 2011)

Olliruh schrieb:


> seid heute morgen einen stechenden schmerz im rechten oberarm,ich weiß nicht woher der kommt & der Arzt hat 3 1/2 Stunden wartezeit. AUA 5/5



hatte ich letzte woche auch, dachte zuerst an ne schleimbeutelentzündung oder so... war dann aber anscheinend doch nur ne verkühlung des muskels weil durch ein paar cremen und wärmepflaster war ich innerhalb von 2 tagen wieder fit xD

noch immer kein geld am konto zu haben 5/5


----------



## Laxera (4. April 2011)

SWeeT_mushrOOms schrieb:


> Eben Sucker Punch gesehen...war ein übler Drecksfilm 5/5



danke  werde mir den also net angucken (fand schon die übersicht über die story mies, aber freunde meinten das wir da rein gehen sollten  )



Olliruh schrieb:


> Leute die jmd "beleidigen" das man ADHS hat, weil man ja angeblich Aufmerksamkeit brauchen & nicht wissen das es sich dabei um das fehlen an Konzentration handelt & nicht um die Gier nach Aufmerksamkeit geht 5/5
> Naund dann hab ich halt zum f*ck ADHS ,kann ich was dazu ? -.-



kenn ich - bin auch ein ADHS "opfer" (das hat nach- aber auch vorteile, hab z.B. einfach nur mega energie, wenn ich was machen möchte, wenn nicht dann bin ich unkonzentriert etc.....sollte vll wieder Ritalin nehmen....dazu muss ich aber wieder zum psychologen (wegen der verschreibungspflich....schrott aber auch ^^))



LordArnold schrieb:


> Das Ich gestern Krank war und bei dem guten Wetter nicht weg konnte 5/5
> 
> 
> 
> Leute die sich über Waldorfschüler lustig machen...Waldorf rockt! 3/5



waldorf und toll? - naja ich weiß nicht (hab es nie erlebt, aber ich halte allgemein von "alternativem" zeug net viel)



Dominau schrieb:


> Nicht gut geschlafen 3/5
> Heute Deutsch-Aufsatz 5/5
> DIe nächsten paar Monate auch nicht gut schlafen können, wegen Hitze 5/5



das mit der "hitze" verstehe ich (obwohl es jetzt noch net warm genug ist mir den schlaf zu vermiesen, das kommt dann wenn es durchgehen 24 grad aufwärts hat)




schneemaus schrieb:


> Dass mir anscheinend keine Nacht mit ruhigem Schlaf mehr gegönnt wird - vor ner Dreiviertelstunde rief ein Arbeitskollege von meinem Vater an, dass sie nicht ins Büro kommen, weil die Alarmanlage rumspinnt. An sich nicht schlimm, aber dann konnte ich wegen dem TOTAL ABF*CKENDEN VOGEL, der seit ner Woche hier ununterbrochen rumkrakeelt (ich glaube, das Nest ist direkt vor meiner Balkontür) nicht mehr einschlafen, obwohl ich letzte Nacht schon so beschissen geschlafen hab - 10000/5



schieß den vogel ab (luftgewehr *grml*  ^^) oder entferne das nest (hatte sowas auch vor nem jahr....währe kirre geworden, weshalb ich des nest entfernt habe (handschuhe angezogen, damit keine "menschgeruch" ran kommt und dann runter gemacht und auf die garage oben rauf gepackt  wegen katzen (haben davon viele in der nachbarschaft)....vöglein hat es dann auch wieder gefunden 




Jordin schrieb:


> andere Menschen 100/5



zum teil haste da wohl recht  ^^ (nennt mich verschlossen etc. aber oft ziehe ich PC/Bücher etc. gesellschaft vor, die wiedersprechen net etc. 

so und was mich heute stört:

von meinen eltern als "billige" arbeitskraft (haben noch nicht mal nen "lohn" ausgemacht) an die verwandschaft "verliehen" zu werden, ohne das man gefragt wird....10.389/5


----------



## Lari (4. April 2011)

Laxera schrieb:


> danke  werde mir den also net angucken (fand schon die übersicht über die story mies, aber freunde meinten das wir da rein gehen sollten  )



Wer Sucker Punch wegen tiefgreifender Story gucken will, der schaut auch New Kids Turbo aufgrund erwachsenem Humors und Jack Ass, weils pädagogisch wertvoll ist 

Mitarbeiter, die kein englisch können, aber ein Projekt für einen guten Monat runterbringen 3/5
Dann noch nichtmal selbst wissen, was sie da von einem verlangen und demnach benötigte Chemikalien garnicht vorhanden sind 4/5
Und dann auch noch wollen, dass man es am besten diese Woche fertig hat 5/5


----------



## Taramoon (4. April 2011)

Was mich zurzeit richtig aufregt sind die käse füsschen von unserm neuen praktikanten.

ohman o man...


----------



## teppichleiste (4. April 2011)

Dass ich weder Religion, noch Deutsch in der Oberstufe abwählen kann: 2344524654/5 -.-


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (4. April 2011)

Laxera schrieb:


> danke  werde mir den also net angucken (fand schon die übersicht über die story mies, aber freunde meinten das wir da rein gehen sollten  )



Die Story war noch der interessanteste Ansatz am Film...
Ist natürlich nur meine subjektive Kritik aber ich habe mich zu keinem Zeitpunkt des Films gut unterhalten gefühlt


----------



## rebotic (4. April 2011)

Über die Dummheit meiner Mitschüler in dieser Klasse 5/5 [zum Glück bin ich den Tinitus auf den Augen zum Sommer hin los,für immer ^^]


----------



## teppichleiste (4. April 2011)

rebotic schrieb:


> Über die Dummheit meiner Mitschüler in dieser Klasse 5/5 [zum Glück bin ich den Tinitus auf den Augen zum Sommer hin los,für immer ^^]



Tinitus im Auge, weil du nur Pfeifen siehst?


----------



## rebotic (4. April 2011)

teppichleiste schrieb:


> Tinitus im Auge, weil du nur Pfeifen siehst?



Yeap.Wie sollte es in einer Grundstufenklasse des Bauhandwerks auch anders sein?


----------



## Reflox (4. April 2011)

teppichleiste schrieb:


> Dass ich weder Religion, noch Deutsch in der Oberstufe abwählen kann: 2344524654/5 -.-



Deutsch kann man ganz sicher nie und nimmer abwählen. o.O


----------



## Kyrador (4. April 2011)

Am meisten regt mich der Egoismus der Menschen gepaart mit ihrer unendlichen Dummheit auf (5/5). Beispiele:

- Strasse: Strassenbahn kommt von hinten angefahren, Auto steht im Weg, obwohl es links nen halben Meter Platz zum Ausweichen hätte *kopf anschlag*
- U-Bahn: Hey, da steht "Tür defekt." dann benutz ich dir doch mal und reg mich dann auf, weil sie seltsamerweise defekt ist *kopf auf tisch hau*
- Wohnhaus: Ups, ich hab meinen Hausschlüssel in der Hosentasche... kein Bock zu suchen, klingeln wir doch mal bei allen... nachts um 0 Uhr *kopf gegen wand knall*

Usw.usf.


----------



## Sabito (4. April 2011)

Das man bei uns an der Schule für die Oberstufe nur bescheiden wählen kann 5/5, aber WTF die haben ein neues Fach eingeführt in der Oberstufe "Kreative Mathematik" Oo


----------



## Edou (4. April 2011)

Leute die in Battlefield Bad Company 2 mit ihren dämlichen Schrotflinten ankommen. Einfach Nervend 3/5

Immernoch Krank zu sein. 5/5


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (4. April 2011)

Reflox schrieb:


> Deutsch kann man ganz sicher nie und nimmer abwählen. o.O



Und das ist auch gut so !


----------



## Reflox (4. April 2011)

SWeeT_mushrOOms schrieb:


> Und das ist auch gut so !



Stimmt. ick kan scon di leuthe seen di ehs apgewält hädten. 

Und überhaupt, was würde ich ohne meine staubtrockene Grammatik machen?


----------



## Sabito (4. April 2011)

Da fällt mir noch ein:
-das ich "nur" Chemie, Französisch und Kunst abwählen kann 5/5
-das ich Leute mit den ich Zeit verbringe immer korregiere, wenn die beim Sprechen einen fehler machen 3/5
-das ich dadurch auf 5 Seiten Hand geschriebenen maximal 5 Rechtschreibfehler habe, dafür aber Zeichenfehler ohne ende 4/5
-das ich aus dem Wahlbogen für die Oberstufe nicht schlau werde welche Fächer den nun in der 11. Klasse unterrichtet werden 4/5
-das ich es immernoch nicht geschafft habe dem einem Mädchen zu gestehn das ich sie liebe 100/5
-das man Informatik in der 11. Klasse nur als P4 wählen kann -.- 5/5


----------



## Ceiwyn (4. April 2011)

Informatik sollte man nicht unterschätzen. Ich kann auch eine Menge am PC, aber in Informatik war ich eine echte Null, weil es eben nur um stinklangweiliges Programmieren ging. Was interessiert es mich, wie ich in Delphi eine Würfelsimulation hinbekomme? Finde ich persönlich absolut uninteressant.


----------



## Sabito (4. April 2011)

Bin aber in Informatik besser als in Physik (was nurnoch übrig bleibt, wenn man in Klasse 10 Biologie abwählt und in Klasse 11 dann Chemie rauswirft)


----------



## Meriane (4. April 2011)

SWeeT_mushrOOms schrieb:


> Und das ist auch gut so !



Warum? Ich finde Deutsch in der Oberstufe total schwachsinnig. Man nimmt nur irgendwelche Romane durch. Warum ist es wichtig zu wissen, dass die Effi jetzt mit dem einen Typen rumgemacht hat? 

Ich fände es viel sinnvoller, wenn man stattdessen noch eine Gesellschaftswissenschaft, wie Politik, Erdkunde oder eine Naturwissenschaft oder auch eine Sprache wählen könnte. 

Man sollte zumindest die Wahl haben.

This 3/5


----------



## Sabito (4. April 2011)

Das man Englisch, Religion und Sport nicht abwählen kann 3/5


----------



## Ceiwyn (4. April 2011)

4/5 Ich will Joggen, aber hab auch Halsweh und weiß nicht, ob ichs riskieren soll. Zumal ich morgen Mittag Badminton spiele.


----------



## Sabito (4. April 2011)

Das wir zurzeit in Sport Tanzen haben (Standart und HipHop) und ich i-was am Fuß habe das ich nicht mehr vernünftig laufen kann, geschweige den ich überhaupt glücklich sein kann, dass ich mich überhaupt i-wie bewegen kann 5/5
Das meine SPortlehrerin nen Atest vom Artzt will wenn ich Morgen wieder nicht mitmachen kann, weil zurzeit abgetestet wird und ich schon letztes mal nicht mitmachen konnte, ich aber heute nicht mehr zum Artzt komme, weil ich selber noch nicht Auto fahren darf 5/5


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (4. April 2011)

Meriane schrieb:


> Warum? Ich finde Deutsch in der Oberstufe total schwachsinnig. Man nimmt nur irgendwelche Romane durch



Das hängt ganz einfach damit zusammen, dass du während du diese Romane liest, automatisch deine Redegewandheit und deinen Wortschatz erweiterst. Besonders "Im Westen nichts Neues" ist ziemlich interessant zu lesen und konnte mich auch über die Schule hinaus begeistern. Mit "Effi Briest" bin ich auch nie ganz warm geworden aber man kann sich halt nicht alles aussuchen. Ausserdem ist es besonders als angehender Studierender besonders wichtig, denn wenn du dich anständig ausdrücken kannst, wirst du auch eher eingestellt. Völlig egal um welchen Beruf es sich handelt.



Sabito schrieb:


> -das ich Leute mit den ich Zeit verbringe immer korregiere, wenn die beim Sprechen einen fehler machen 3/5
> -das ich dadurch auf 5 Seiten Hand geschriebenen maximal 5 Rechtschreibfehler habe, dafür aber Zeichenfehler ohne ende 4/5



Hey willkommen im Club 
Ich bin auch notorischer Besserwisser und zwanghafter Satzzeichen-Falschsetzer 3/5


----------



## Meriane (4. April 2011)

Das mag ja sein. Aber seinen Wortschatz erweitert man eigentlich bei jedem Fach in dem man sich mit wissenschaftlichen Artikeln befasst. Gleichzeitig lernt man noch einiges mehr, je nach Fach.


----------



## Ceiwyn (4. April 2011)

Es kommt eben vor allem darauf an, welche Wörter du in deinem Wortschatz drin hast. In einem Bewerbungsgespräch bringt es dir nichts, wenn du mit Wörtern wie "Massendefekt" oder "Standardabweichung" um dich wirfst. Ein literarischer Wortschatz bringt dir bedeutend mehr.


----------



## Sabito (4. April 2011)

Das ich auf der Internetseite meiner Schule nachgesehn habe in welchen Halbjahr welches Fach unterrichtet wird und ich immenroch nicht schlauer bin als vorher 5/5
Das ich nicht weiß ob ich ITG oder "kreative Mathematik" wählen soll, was auch immer letzteres ist 3/5


----------



## M1ghtymage (4. April 2011)

Meriane schrieb:


> Warum? Ich finde Deutsch in der Oberstufe total schwachsinnig. Man nimmt nur irgendwelche Romane durch. Warum ist es wichtig zu wissen, dass die Effi jetzt mit dem einen Typen rumgemacht hat?
> 
> Ich fände es viel sinnvoller, wenn man stattdessen noch eine Gesellschaftswissenschaft, wie Politik, Erdkunde oder eine Naturwissenschaft oder auch eine Sprache wählen könnte.
> 
> ...



Ich finde, dass jeder zumindest so lange den Deutschunterricht besuchen sollte, bis er imstande ist fehlerfrei zu schreiben. Alles weitere sollte man selbst wählen


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (4. April 2011)

M1ghtymage schrieb:


> Ich finde, dass jeder zumindest so lange den Deutschunterricht besuchen sollte, bis er imstande ist fehlerfrei zu schreiben.


Nunja, dann müssten ca. alle Menschen über sehr viele Jahre Deutschunterricht nehmen. Schreib mal alle Autoteile, deutsche Fachbegriffe etc. pp. fehlerfrei.

Das klappt niemals.


----------



## Dominau (4. April 2011)

Grad gegen meine Hantel getreten mit dem Fuß. Jetzt kann ich nicht mehr auftreten 4/5

Aua


----------



## Alux (4. April 2011)

das ich gestern extra früh ins Bett bin um vom wochenende Schlaf nachzuholen und deswegen heute um 4 uhr munter wurde 5/5


----------



## M1ghtymage (4. April 2011)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Nunja, dann müssten ca. alle Menschen über sehr viele Jahre Deutschunterricht nehmen. Schreib mal alle Autoteile, deutsche Fachbegriffe etc. pp. fehlerfrei.
> 
> Das klappt niemals.



Das meine ich auch nicht. In Deutschklausuren habe ich auch nicht immer 0 Fehler. Aber man sollte nicht in jedem zweiten Satz einen Fehler haben... zumindest keinen gravierenden. Flüchtigkeitsfehler sind ja garkein Thema, aber wenn jemand 'das' und 'dass', 'einen' und 'einem' (respektive 'nen' und 'nem') usw. ständig versemmelt, dann ist das doch sehr unschön.


----------



## Deanne (4. April 2011)

Wenn ich mitbekomme, was meine Kommilitonen im Deutschen können bzw. nicht können, bin ich der Meinung, dass auf den Deutschunterricht noch viel mehr Wert gelegt werden sollte.


----------



## Meriane (4. April 2011)

Aber Rechtschreibung und Grammatik lernt man eben nicht im Deutschunterricht in der Obestufe. Das Thema hat man doch in der Unterstufe und danach muss mans können. Und eigentlich sollte das auch reichen um eine gute Rechtschreibung und Grammatik zu haben.


----------



## Deanne (4. April 2011)

Meriane schrieb:


> Aber Rechtschreibung und Grammatik lernt man eben nicht im Deutschunterricht in der Obestufe. Das Thema hat man doch in der Unterstufe und danach muss mans können. Und eigentlich sollte das auch reichen um eine gute Rechtschreibung und Grammatik zu haben.



Bist du der Meinung, dass man den Deutschunterricht nach der Unterstufe abschaffen sollte?

Ich schildere dir mal einige Dinge aus meiner praktischen Erfahrung:

Selbst an einem Gymnasium ist man noch bis zur 8. Klasse damit beschäftigt, den Schülern sicheres Lesen und Schreiben beizubringen. Scheinbar wird das an den Grundschulen versäumt oder die Lehrer dort sind damit überfordert, wenn viele Kinder nicht mal Deutsch können. Bis zu diesem Zeitpunkt hat man sich weder tiefer mit der Grammatik beschäftigt, noch Kenntnisse in Analyse, Interpretation und Arbeit mit Quellen vermittelt. 
Beendet man den Deutschunterricht nun nach der Unterstufe, zieht man eine Generation von Schülern heran, denen wichtiges Wissen fehlt.

Der Deutschunterricht ist auch dazu da, den Umgang mit verschiedenen Textarten zu vermitteln. Welche Texte gibt es, wie unterscheiden sie sich und welche Informationen kann man aus ihnen ziehen? Wie soll man in anderen Fächern mit Texten umgehen, wenn man das Handwerkszeug dazu nie kennengelernt hat? 

Ich habe in der Schule im Deutschunterricht genau das gelernt, was ich heute noch im Studium anwende. Die Arbeit mit Lektüren erscheint vielleicht sinnlos, aber sie dient der exemplarischen Textanalyse. Zudem schult sie die schriftlichen Fähigkeiten und das Allgemeinwissen.

Ganz persönlich finde ich, dass an den Schulen viel zu viel interpretiert wird. Lektüren bieten viele verschiedenen Möglichkeiten, sich mit ihnen beschäftigen und die Interpretation ist nur eine davon. Trotzdem halte ich die Diskussion von Büchern für sehr sinnvoll und man sollte sie nicht aus dem Lehrplan streichen.


----------



## teppichleiste (4. April 2011)

Meine Rechtschreibung, Zeichensetzung, Grammatik und mein Wortschatz sind um einiges besser als der/die von anderen Leuten. Und in der Oebrstufe ist es eh nru schwachsinniges Interprätieren, was einem nicht viel mehr bringt als nichts. Ist halt die größte Gülle unter der Sonne.


----------



## Skatero (4. April 2011)

teppichleiste schrieb:


> Meine Rechtschreibung, Zeichensetzung, Grammatik und mein Wortschatz sind um einiges besser als der/die von anderen Leuten. Und in der Oebrstufe ist es eh nru schwachsinniges Interprätieren, was einem nicht viel mehr bringt als nichts. Ist halt die größte Gülle unter der Sonne.



"Interprätieren"



Langeweile 3/5


----------



## Reflox (4. April 2011)

Meine HW Lehrerin. Mir schlechte Noten geben, z.B. 16 Punkte = ne 5 während andere 13 Punkte ne 4.5... 5/5 

Nachträglich: Youtube oder Sony Vegas, ich weiss nicht wer der Übeltäter ist 5/5


----------



## M1ghtymage (4. April 2011)

Deanne schrieb:


> Bist du der Meinung, dass man den Deutschunterricht nach der Unterstufe abschaffen sollte?
> 
> Ich schildere dir mal einige Dinge aus meiner praktischen Erfahrung:
> 
> ...




Sehe ich ähnlich. Ich finde es auch super von unserer Deutschlehrerin, dass sie uns immer die Wahl lässt, was zu lesende Lektüren angeht (soweit man da Spielraum hat).


----------



## Ceiwyn (4. April 2011)

Es kommt in Deutsch sehr stark auf den Lehrer an, ob man an dem Fach Spaß hat. Von der 5. bis zur 10. hatte ich fast nur 4er und 5er in Deutsch, nach einem Schulwechsel hatte ich in der Oberstufe nur noch 1er-2er, in jeder Klausur. Bin dann mit Deutsch ins mündliche Abi und bin jetzt nebenberuflich zum Studium Online-Redakteur. Man kann also sagen: Obwohl ich Deutsch zuerst gehasst habe, wenn man sich ein bisschen dafür interessiert und der Lehrer etwas taugt, kann man mit dem Fach schon einiges mitnehmen. 

Schreiben kann ich auch nach dem Abi noch sehr gut, obwohl ich nur Grundkurs hatte. Ich hatte Physik-Leistungskurs und weiß kaum noch etwas.


----------



## Konov (4. April 2011)

teppichleiste schrieb:


> Meine Rechtschreibung, Zeichensetzung, Grammatik und mein Wortschatz sind um einiges besser als der/die von anderen Leuten. Und in der Oebrstufe ist es eh nru schwachsinniges Interprätieren, was einem nicht viel mehr bringt als nichts. Ist halt die größte Gülle unter der Sonne.



Ich glaube ich verstehe was du meinst.

Das Problem unseres Bildungssystems ist die mangelhafte Schwerpunktbildung.
Es werden kaum Schwerpunkte gebildet, bei mir z.B. erst 25 Jahren wo ich das Abendgymnasium besuche - vorher in der Schule nur Scheisse erlebt im Unterrichtsstoff.

Null Orientierung, null Förderung.

Lehrer sind nicht immer daran Schuld, ist von Fall zu Fall zu betrachten. Das ganze System hinkt - leider gibt es niemanden der etwas daran ändern will momentan. (? Politiker, Parteien ?)
In der Schule hab ich ne Menge Bullshit gelernt. Das ist heute nicht mehr soviel Bullshit, aber immer noch ein geringer Teil.
Dinge, die man niemals brauchen wird, auch - und das betone ich - in einem Studium des entsprechenden Fachs nicht.

Das Kultusministerium hat Sachen beschlossen, die kein Mensch wirklich lernen müsste. Die Deppen von dem Verein haben null Realitätssinn, das ist meine Theorie.

Mittlerweile auf dem 2. Bildungsweg habe ich eine tolle Deutschlehrerin die unglaublich kompetent ist. Andere Lehrer wiederum nicht so, das wird wohl immer so sein.
Von daher - wie oben bereits gesagt - trifft Lehrer nur eine Teilschuld, je nach Situation.


edit: Bevor das hier in eine Riesendiskussion ausartet:

Kein Schönwetter mehr 3/5


----------



## Sabito (4. April 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Kein Schönwetter mehr 3/5



Zum Glück kein schönes Wetter mehr: die 25° am Samstag 5/5 stehe eher auf so 15°


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (4. April 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Es kommt in Deutsch sehr stark auf den Lehrer an, ob man an dem Fach Spaß hat



Das stimmt natürlich. Bei einigen meiner alten Deutschlehrer wurde einem überhaupt erst bewusst was Darwin mit "Life is a struggle" meinte.


----------



## Konov (4. April 2011)

SWeeT_mushrOOms schrieb:


> Das stimmt natürlich. Bei einigen meiner alten Deutschlehrer wurde einem überhaupt erst bewusst was Darwin mit "Life is a struggle" meinte.



Du meinst "the struggle for life", um jetzt mal klugzuscheißen.


----------



## Neritia (5. April 2011)

auf das schöne wetter warten müssen -.- 4/5
(nur 4/5 weil ich morgen arbeiten muss )


----------



## tear_jerker (5. April 2011)

white knights 3/5


----------



## Deanne (5. April 2011)

100/5: Die neue Freundin meines besten Freundes. 

Eine schreckliche Person. Arrogant, oberflächlich, verschlagen und manipulativ. Und er ist so ein gutgläubiger Kerl, der immer wieder auf sowas reinfällt und sich von solchen Weibern rumscheuchen und ausnehmen lässt. Argh, ich darf nicht daran denken, da kriege ich wirklich zuviel.


----------



## teppichleiste (5. April 2011)

Gewisse Menschen, die schon beginnen, meine Post abzufangen: 5/5


----------



## rei (5. April 2011)

Mich regt furchtbar auf.....

....Leute die bei rot über die Straße laufen ( aber wenn kinder das machen wird geschimpft)

.... Radfahrer die glauben für sie gelten Verkehrsregeln nicht 

.... wenn man die gutmütigkeit einer Person ausnutzt (denn ich bin so jemand, der ausgenutzt wird^^)


----------



## tonygt (5. April 2011)

rei schrieb:


> Mich regt furchtbar auf.....
> 
> ....Leute die bei rot über die Straße laufen ( aber wenn kinder das machen wird geschimpft)
> 
> .... Radfahrer die glauben für sie gelten Verkehrsregeln nicht



Wie das beides auf mich zutrifft ^^


----------



## Olliruh (5. April 2011)

Schalke 5/5
also so wird das nichts mit dem Cl-Pokal :3


----------



## Alux (5. April 2011)

das ich morgen schon gleich am Anfang von der Schule ne 2 stündige Schularbeite hab 3/5


----------



## Dominau (5. April 2011)

Alux schrieb:


> das ich morgen schon gleich am Anfang von der Schule ne 2 stündige Schularbeite hab 3/5


Sei doch froh. Stell dir mal vor du hättest davor noch 2 Stunden Mathe or what ever ..


----------



## Cantharion (5. April 2011)

Alux schrieb:


> das ich morgen schon gleich am Anfang von der Schule ne 2 stündige Schularbeite hab 3/5



Ich hatte heute ne 4 Stunden Englischarbeit 5/5


----------



## Alux (5. April 2011)

Cantharion schrieb:


> Ich hatte heute ne 4 Stunden Englischarbeit 5/5



mein Beileid... naja hab morgen nur Deutsch das isn Klacks.. aber das munterwerden^^


----------



## Potpotom (6. April 2011)

5/5




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alux (6. April 2011)

das ich heut aufgestanden bin, mich angezogen hab und kurz vorm weggehen gemerkt hab das es erst hal 3 uhr früh ist -.- 8/5


----------



## Edou (6. April 2011)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Schalke 5/5
> also so wird das nichts mit dem Cl-Pokal :3



SÜNDIGER! Bevor du so etwas über den S04 schreibst solltest du, als Fan, als S04Broski, den Zauber abwarten. <3

Das ich beim Fußball den Ball falsch Abprallen lies und mir mein linker Daumen nun Weh tut. :< 2/5 Wenigstens waren die Paraden davor Gut und das mit dem Daumen war am Ende, also letzte Minute. 7:1 Win! Beim 0:1 war ich noch beim Umziehn. :X 3/5

/Edit: @Über mir: Ist mir am Dienstag passiert. :< Nicht Lustig vorallem wenn du schon aus dem Haus bist und dann erst merkst, wenn du Musik anmachst, dass es mitten in der Nacht ist.


----------



## HitotsuSatori (6. April 2011)

Bei Amazon das falsche Buch für die Uni bestellt. 5/5
Das richtige kostet zehn Euro mehr... 100/5


----------



## Dropz (6. April 2011)

das ich krank bin 5/5 :<


----------



## Dracun (7. April 2011)

Das von meinem SEGA Mega Drive 2 der Original Kontroller einen kleinen Defekt hat ( der Gumminoppen der den Kontakt zur Platine herstellt ist gerissen) dadurch kann der Knopf B nicht mehr ordentlich benutzt werden ..        .. jetzt hoffe ich bei ebay auf defekte MD Controller um den zu reparieren 

1000/5


----------



## tear_jerker (7. April 2011)

crescent fresh     over 9000/5


----------



## Berserkerkitten (7. April 2011)

Dracun schrieb:


> Das von meinem SEGA Mega Drive 2 der Original Kontroller einen kleinen Defekt hat ( der Gumminoppen der den Kontakt zur Platine herstellt ist gerissen) dadurch kann der Knopf B nicht mehr ordentlich benutzt werden ..        .. jetzt hoffe ich bei ebay auf defekte MD Controller um den zu reparieren
> 
> 1000/5



Ach Mist. Hätte ich vor meinem Umzug nach England gewusst, dass Du auf sowas stehst... ich habe ein Mega Drive 2 und eine japanische Genesis mit gut hundert Spielen, Controllern, 32X, Mega-CD, Master-System-Aufsatz, 3D-Brille, Light Phaser etc. zurückgelassen...


----------



## Dracun (7. April 2011)

Wooow  das nenn ich mal ne anständige Sammlung 
Ja seit 2 Jahren glaube ich, bin ich wieder dabei die alten Konsolen die ich früher hatte wieder zu bekommen, weil ich die gern gezoggt hab  En paar habe ich schon  Findet man bei meinem mybuffed Profil  für dat Ganze zeuch kriegst du heute noch ein paar Euros bei ebay


----------



## Dominau (8. April 2011)

Seit 1Woche Schlafprobleme >.> 5/5

Wahahaha!


----------



## Konov (8. April 2011)

Momentan gar nichts 1/5 ein Glück!


----------



## iShock (8. April 2011)

ein ordentlicher sonnenbrand in nacken und kein Hut/Sonnencreme haben, dafür aber den ganzen tag bei derbster Hitze durch die Gegend düsen 4/5 x)


----------



## Dropz (8. April 2011)

das ich am we immernoch krank bin 5/5 :<


----------



## Sh1k4ri (8. April 2011)

derbe müde... 3/5


----------



## Tilbie (8. April 2011)

Dropz schrieb:


> das ich am we immernoch krank bin 5/5 :<



Gute besserung.

Nächste Woche 2 Arbeiten hintereinander schreiben 2/5


----------



## Reflox (8. April 2011)

Dass ich heute krank bin/war 2/5. Nur 2, weil ich dadurch zum GLück nen Englischtest verpasst habe, und nun nochmals Zeit habe zu lernen da jetzt 2 Wochen Ferien sind.


----------



## Manaori (8. April 2011)

Dass zwei meiner besten Freunde sich gestern fürchterlich verkracht haben, ich nicht mal weiß, was genau war, aber mal wieder die Scherben aufkehren darf 4/5.
Dass meine Künste auf dem Gebiet offenbar dieses MJal versagen 5/5

Edit: Dass die es tatsächlich schlimmer ist, als ich dachte Vielfaches/5


----------



## Dominau (8. April 2011)

Heute nichts los bei mir. Nur Zuhause bleiben..
Und dabei hock ich doch schon seit einer Woche Zuhause weil ich krank bin  5/5


----------



## Alux (8. April 2011)

keine Idee zu haben was ich am Wochenende machen könnte und Langeweile 1000/5


----------



## sappiron (8. April 2011)

Leute die nie rechtzeitig aufstehen und dan sich im Strassenverker rücksichtlos, gefährlich benehmen und reinstessen damit sie pünktlich in die Arbeit kommen, das tag ein tag aus.
Anstat mal 10-5min früher aufstehn und den Morgen mal ruhig angehen lassen   !!!! 5/5


----------



## Jester (8. April 2011)

Morgen regulär um 9:00 zur Griechischklausur antreten und deshalb heute nicht wirklich weg zu können 9000/5
(Bevor ihr fragt, ja, ich habe Samstagsschule auf meiner Schule, nein, ich muss nicht nachschreiben, ja, ich weiß das Altgriechisch eine tote Sprache ist)


----------



## Ceiwyn (8. April 2011)

Jester schrieb:


> Morgen regulär um 9:00 zur Griechischklausur antreten und deshalb heute nicht wirklich weg zu können 9000/5
> (Bevor ihr fragt, ja, ich habe Samstagsschule auf meiner Schule, nein, ich muss nicht nachschreiben, ja, ich weiß das Altgriechisch eine tote Sprache ist)



0/5: Endlich diesen ganzen philologischen Kram los zu sein!


----------



## Konov (8. April 2011)

Ein soziales Umfeld zu haben, dass jeglichen Drogenkonsum billigt und sogar fördert. 5/5


----------



## Sunyo (8. April 2011)

Vermutlich Nasennebenhöhlenentzündung. -.- 5/5


----------



## tear_jerker (9. April 2011)

7 euro für sucker punch ausgegeben zu habe 4/5 
selten solch einen schlechten film gesehen, war auch das erste mal das ich vor ende des films aus dem kino bin. 
völlig unverständlich woher die guten kritiken kommen und das ausgerechnet spiegel online recht hatte...


----------



## Dominau (9. April 2011)

Kann mich nicht entscheiden was ich heute machen soll 4/5

Entweder einen guten Freund besuchen, mit vielen Freunden einen trinken gehn
oder PunkRock Konzert für 5€ hier in der nähe mit paar leuten die ich schon ne weile nicht mehr gesehn hab.


Schweeeeeere Entscheidung


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (9. April 2011)

Trinken und Freunde treffen kann man immer 
Ein gutes Punk Rock Konzert gibts jedoch nicht alle Tage


----------



## Konov (9. April 2011)

tear_jerker schrieb:


> 7 euro für sucker punch ausgegeben zu habe 4/5
> selten solch einen schlechten film gesehen, war auch das erste mal das ich vor ende des films aus dem kino bin.
> völlig unverständlich woher die guten kritiken kommen und das ausgerechnet spiegel online recht hatte...



Die haben öfter Recht wie ich in der Vergangenheit festgestellt habe. ^^


----------



## Ceiwyn (9. April 2011)

Dominau schrieb:


> Kann mich nicht entscheiden was ich heute machen soll 4/5
> 
> Entweder einen guten Freund besuchen, mit vielen Freunden einen trinken gehn
> oder PunkRock Konzert für 5€ hier in der nähe mit paar leuten die ich schon ne weile nicht mehr gesehn hab.
> ...



Ich würde zocken.


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (9. April 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Die haben öfter Recht wie ich in der Vergangenheit festgestellt habe. ^^



Ich hab versucht zu warnen aber auf mich hört ja niemand D:


----------



## Manaori (9. April 2011)

Dass die beiden Freunde, die isch gestern gefetzt haben, immer noch zu stur sind um einzusehen, dass sie beide Schuld dran haben -_____-" 5/5 
Hätt ich bloß nix gesagt..


----------



## tear_jerker (9. April 2011)

SWeeT_mushrOOms schrieb:


> Ich hab versucht zu warnen aber auf mich hört ja niemand D:


ich hatte ja auch schon die befürchtung und wollte lieber the rite - das ritual gucken. aber ich wurde überstimmt. naja nächste mal hören sie auf mich ^^


----------



## Reflox (9. April 2011)

tear_jerker schrieb:


> ich hatte ja auch schon die befürchtung und wollte lieber the rite - das ritual gucken. aber ich wurde überstimmt. naja nächste mal hören sie auf mich ^^



Also ich fand ihn gut...


----------



## Dominau (9. April 2011)

SWeeT_mushrOOms schrieb:


> Trinken und Freunde treffen kann man immer
> Ein gutes Punk Rock Konzert gibts jedoch nicht alle Tage


Naja normal hör ich ja garkein PunkRock. Deshalb ist es auch nicht so besonders für mich.
Aber ich glaub ich werd aufs Konzert gehn.


----------



## kaepteniglo (9. April 2011)

Die Nebenwirkungen des Medikaments, das ich einnehmen muss.

Trockene Augen, Trockene Lippen, Juckreiz... echt scheiße.


----------



## Deanne (9. April 2011)

tear_jerker schrieb:


> ich hatte ja auch schon die befürchtung und wollte lieber the rite - das ritual gucken. aber ich wurde überstimmt. naja nächste mal hören sie auf mich ^^



Wenn du dir den angesehen hättest, dann würdest du dich wahrscheinlich noch mehr beschweren. Wenn Anthony Hopkins nicht mitspielen würde, könnte man den Film total vergessen. Weder interessant, noch schockierend oder gruselig. Enttäuschend.

Ich mag Exorzismusfilme und ich mag Psycho- und Horrofilme, aber dieser Streifen hat mich nicht mal ansatzweise überzeugt. 
Es hätte sicherlich viele Möglichkeiten gegeben, das Thema spannend zu nutzen, aber die Story hatte wenig Wiederkennungswert und auch Anothy Hopkins erfüllte meine Erwartungen nicht völlig. Das führe ich jedoch darauf zurück, dass der ganze Film einfach Mist war.


----------



## Tilbie (10. April 2011)

Das Minecraft so oft abschmiert 4/5


----------



## Reflox (10. April 2011)

Tilbie schrieb:


> Das Minecraft so oft abschmiert 4/5



War bei mir vor 1.4 dingsbums auch immer. Jetzt zum Glück nichtmehr.


Wenn man bei AC Bortherhood, die Stocco auf ein Ziel wirft, und ausversehen das Einhandschwert einer Wache aufnimmt und dann nichtmehr wechseln kann und das Spiel beenden muss, damit es den Checkpoint ladet. 5/5

Wenigstens muss ich jetzt keine neuen Giftpfeile kaufen gehen...


----------



## Olliruh (10. April 2011)

das mein Internet immer ablagt wenn ich ein Lied bei Youtube an machen 5/5
Wenn ich nocheinmal Lesen muss (keine Rückmeldung) hohl ich mir den Laptop von meinem Bruder um daran Musik zuhören & ich lag frei chatten kann etc. -.-

achja Sonntags kommt nur Dreck im Tv -.- 5/5


----------



## Raffzahl (10. April 2011)

Morgen Klassenfahrt 3/5


----------



## BlizzLord (10. April 2011)

Das ich wahrscheinlich eine Pollen Allergie habe. QQ


----------



## TrollJumper (10. April 2011)

Raffzahl schrieb:


> Morgen Klassenfahrt 3/5



LOL wut??
Ich freu mich schon seit Anfang des Schuljahres auf die Abschlussfahrt, wie kann man sich nicht auf eine Klassenfahrt freuen??

Achja, 

Muskelkater überall 5/5


----------



## Raffzahl (10. April 2011)

TrollJumper schrieb:


> LOL wut??
> Ich freu mich schon seit Anfang des Schuljahres auf die Abschlussfahrt, wie kann man sich nicht auf eine Klassenfahrt freuen??



1. Weil fast alle Klassenfahrten bis jetzt blöd waren...
2. Weil wir immer in ein Kaff fahren... diesmal Worpswede, ein Künstlerdorf kurz vor Bremen. Die andern fahren nach Berlin oder Hamburg.
3. Kommen wir ca. um 3 Uhr Morgens an der Schule an und müssen dann nach Hause kommen.
4. Müssen wir nebenbei auch Aufgaben erledigen, weils ja eine Klassenfahrt ist.


----------



## TrollJumper (10. April 2011)

Raffzahl schrieb:


> 4. Müssen wir nebenbei auch Aufgaben erledigen, weils ja eine Klassenfahrt ist.



Eure Lehrer haben den Hinterausgang des Körpers doch total offen.
Konntet ihr denn nicht selbst entscheiden bzw. ein bisschen mitbestimmen wohin ihr fahren wollt?


----------



## Raffzahl (10. April 2011)

TrollJumper schrieb:


> Eure Lehrer haben den Hinterausgang des Körpers doch total offen.
> Konntet ihr denn nicht selbst entscheiden bzw. ein bisschen mitbestimmen wohin ihr fahren wollt?



Doch, aber es war irgentwie Hälfte Hälfte zwischen Köln und Worpswede und die Lehrerin meinte, dass wir dann ja nach Bremen fahren können.


----------



## TrollJumper (10. April 2011)

Das is ja in Ordnung aber Aufgaben auf ner Klassenfahrt lösen.....


----------



## Alux (10. April 2011)

das ich vermutlich krank werde 5/5


----------



## Neritia (10. April 2011)

nen leichten sonnenstich haben 4/5 (weil war trotzdem schön auf der terasse zu gammeln xD)


----------



## Jordin (11. April 2011)

Sabine Heinrich von 1 Live. Alles was geht/5



 Für diese ******** ***** **** * Moderations-Legasthenikerin zahl ich u.a. GEZ-Gebühren! 

 Da kann man doch mal einen zusammenhängenden Satz ohne Gestotter und/oder Gedankenaussetzer erwarten!



 *Radio ausmach*


----------



## HitotsuSatori (11. April 2011)

TrollJumper schrieb:


> Das is ja in Ordnung aber Aufgaben auf ner Klassenfahrt lösen.....



Das gabs bei uns auch, nannte sich dadurch ab der 10. Klasse 'Studienfahrt'. Wir hatten aber einen total geilen Lehrer, der mit uns zusammen die Kneipen Prags 'studierte'. ^^

BTT: Das Seminar 'Politik und Wirtschaft Japans' 5/5


----------



## Rizzak (11. April 2011)

"...Sämtliche Werbespots der Welt, sämtliche Talkshows, einfach alles auf der Welt und dem Sonnensystem, einfach alles, einfach alles, einfach alles, einfach alles was existiert. Und zwar in der Vergangenheit, Gegenwart, Zukunft und in allen künftig noch zu entdeckenden Dimensionen... Ach ja, und Hugh Jackman"


----------



## Gazeran (11. April 2011)

Das meine Eltern es nicht gebacken bekommen mir richtig das internet zu sperren -.-
ab 23 uhr ok, wenns unbedingt sein muss -.- kontrollsucht und so
aber dauerhaft, weil sie einfach zu fail sind dieses programm für den router zu bedienen man man man
handy internet ftw


achja, die bewertung dazu:
ITS OVER NINETHOUSAAAAAAAAAAND!/5


----------



## yves1993 (11. April 2011)

Freunde von denen man denkt sie sind Freunde die sich später aber als die größten asozialen Vollidioten zeigen: maximal denkliche rage/5


----------



## Reflox (11. April 2011)

yves1993 schrieb:


> Freunde von denen man denkt sie sind Freunde die sich später aber als die größten asozialen Vollidioten zeigen: maximal denkliche rage/5



Ohja 5/5


----------



## Doofkatze (11. April 2011)

Horst mag keine Vorspannmusik...


----------



## Neritia (11. April 2011)

von wegen Urlaub und ich kann endlich meine Arbeit weiter machen -.-

Freund krank 6/5 (weil mein männlein immer soooooo leidet wenn er krank ist)


----------



## MasterXoX (11. April 2011)

Irgendwelche Pisser die meinen mitn Schlüssel den Autolack zu zerkratzen


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
1000000000/5


----------



## Berserkerkitten (11. April 2011)

Verschwörungs-Spinner, die der festen Überzeugung sind, dass Amerika an den Beben in Japan schuld ist. AAAAAAAAARGH!/5


----------



## Aeonflu-X (11. April 2011)

Darfst es auch in den Japan Thread schreiben. 
Juckt mich nicht besonders.

Kühlschrank im Eimer NeverEnding/5


----------



## Sabito (11. April 2011)

das gute wetter mit seinem 25°, das mir so heftige kopfschmerzen beschert hat das ichs gefühl habe mir platzt gleich der schädel 8/5
allgemein so gutes wetter 5/5


----------



## yves1993 (11. April 2011)

Berserkerkitten schrieb:


> Verschwörungs-Spinner, die der festen Überzeugung sind, dass Amerika an den Beben in Japan schuld ist. AAAAAAAAARGH!/5



Verschwörungsspinner allgemein: 6/5


----------



## Deanne (12. April 2011)

3/5: Die ständigen Berichte über diese total überbewertete Hochzeit in Großbritannien. Ich kann es jetzt schon nicht mehr hören und befürchte, dass es sogar noch schlimmer wird...


----------



## Laxera (12. April 2011)

Sabito schrieb:


> das gute wetter mit seinem 25°, das mir so heftige kopfschmerzen beschert hat das ichs gefühl habe mir platzt gleich der schädel 8/5
> allgemein so gutes wetter 5/5



du magst kein "tolles" wetter? - dann simmer schon 2, nur das ich andere gründe habe: meine eltern fangen immer an zu bauen (wir haben neben unserem haus ne bruchbude (im warsten sinne des wortes (!) - würde nicht mal nen hund da drin wohnen lassen!) gekauft (direkt neben uns)) und da wird dann gearbeitet (als wenn es nicht a) im "original" haus (also da wo wir wohnen) genügend zu tun gäbe (decken austauschen (haben hässliche decken aus den 60ern oder so), böden verlegen (im gang vor allem...) etc. oder man auch mal "frei" machen könnte (aber das hat mein vater wohl nie gelernt....immer muss er was machen...schlimm)

fazit: eigentlich mag ich tolles wetter schon, aber nicht wenn es immer (naja oft halt) hierzu führt (und man dinge tut die net toll sind d.h. die bude da hätte man abreissen sollen und auf den grundmauern nochmal aufbauen, wenn man schon meint sowas zu brauchen)



Deanne schrieb:


> 3/5: Die ständigen Berichte über diese total überbewertete Hochzeit in Großbritannien. Ich kann es jetzt schon nicht mehr hören und befürchte, dass es sogar noch schlimmer wird...



stimme ich zu 100% - nix dagegen wenn darüber was in frauen zeitungen steht (mädels interessiert sowas halt - naja zumindest halt viele davon) aber im normalen tv/radio brauch ich des net 

naja was mich gerade aufregt?

mein rechner scheint kaputt zu gehen (ding braucht immer länger zum starten, vor allem braucht es lang bis CPU, speicher etc. erkannt werden und ab und an geht das gar nicht, dann steht die maschine auf dem start-screen (also das erste was man sieht wenn man "an" macht)....falls das durch geht, startet das teil dann meist doch....naja will eh neue hardware (lege schon wieder auf die seite....lange dauertst nimmer, trotzdem:

alles was geht und noch viel mehr /5

mfg LAX
ps: wollte eig. doch noch wenig warten bis zum neuen PC (mir vll noch AMDs neuen kern angucken


----------



## Golrik Eisenfaust (12. April 2011)

5/5 Menschen die nicht an eine Verschwörung bei dem Erdbeben in JApan glauben, Gadafi zum Beispiel ist ein Böser Diktator und die haben immer Erdbeben-,Wetter-,Zeit- und andere Schreckensmaschinen :-p
3/5 Messdaten von Verstrahlung, ohne wirklichen Hintergrund zur Messung.
5/5 Das Konzept "Alternative Energie Ja, aber nicht vor meiner Haustür" =) oder "Wir brauchen ein neues Energienetz, dass wissen wir, aber muss das bei unserem Dorf sein."


----------



## Lari (12. April 2011)

TrollJumper schrieb:


> Das is ja in Ordnung aber Aufgaben auf ner Klassenfahrt lösen.....



Völlig normal.
Wir durften uns Referats-Themen für unsere Studienfahrt aussuchen. Und ich muss sagen: ein Referat über die Akropolis halten, während man drauf steht bei 30°C im Schatten hat was 

ontopic:
Der ich-weiß-alles-besser-Wahn meiner Freundin 3/5


----------



## Felix^^ (12. April 2011)

Internet-Betrüger die nur GELD GELD GELD GELD $$$ haben wollen!  999999999/5


----------



## Olliruh (12. April 2011)

League of Legends -.- 5/5
"Unbekannter Fehler beim Einloggen" 
Was los ?


----------



## Dominau (12. April 2011)

Mein Block ist leer. Jetzt kann ich garnichts Aufschreiben oder Malen  
2/5

Regenwetter und ich muss noch Einkaufen
4/5


----------



## Perkone (12. April 2011)

Dass ich im Moment keine Arbeit habe (also Job schon, nur nix zu reparieren).. Zu wenig los und fadisier mich :<< 4/5


----------



## Konov (13. April 2011)

... dass ich gleich zum Zahnarzt muss. 5/5

... dass scheiss Wetter ist 5/5


----------



## Reflox (13. April 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> ... dass ich gleich zum Zahnarzt muss. 5/5



Ich leide mit dir. Naja ich muss nur zum Kieferorthopäden :/ Trotzdem Nachmittag versaut 5/5


----------



## Neritia (13. April 2011)

extra früh aufgestanden damit ich zum arzt komm und ned ewig auf ein rezept warten muss und dann hat der erst ab 14:00 geöffnet -.-

drölf/5


----------



## Konov (13. April 2011)

Reflox schrieb:


> Ich leide mit dir. Naja ich muss nur zum Kieferorthopäden :/ Trotzdem Nachmittag versaut 5/5



Danke, habs überstanden. ^^
Blühende Bäume überall 5/5


----------



## Zuckerbub (13. April 2011)

das ich seit 8 auf arbeit bin, bis am abend am 10 arbeiten muss, und zwischen 7-10 an nem scheiss heissen ofen stehen muss und geschmolzenen käse streichen darf. So ein *******. Naja egal vielleicht kann ich zwischen 6-7 noch ne stunde pennen in irgend einem zimmer.


----------



## Aeonflu-X (13. April 2011)

Das meine Faust grad demoliert wurden ist und aussieht wie ein blutbeflecktes etwas.
5/5 -.-


----------



## rushfire10 (13. April 2011)

5/5 mit 80 in einer 50 Zone geblitzt worden, während der Probezeit =(

2/5 das wochenende noch so lange dauert


----------



## Tabuno (13. April 2011)

Nunus die nicht ganken 1000000000000000000000000000000000000/10


----------



## Potpotom (13. April 2011)

Leute die mit 80 durch eine Ortschaft donnern... 5/5


----------



## Alux (13. April 2011)

das ich getestet hab wie oft ich mich mit meinem Chefsessel um mich selbst drehen kann... mir ist seit ner halben stunder dermaßen schlecht, ich würde mich am liebsten einbetonieren   100000000/5


----------



## Edou (13. April 2011)

Edge has retired last Monday. :<<<<< 5/5

Dass er es für seine Gesundheit getan hat. 0/5


Thank you, Edge.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (13. April 2011)

Edou schrieb:


> Edge has retired last Monday. :<<<<< 5/5




^ This 5/5 :/



So ein Dreck, wusste ich noch nicht. War immer ein sehr ""sympatischer"" Typ, aber es gibt wichtigere Dinge...


----------



## Reflox (13. April 2011)

Dass ich anstatt Killing Floor, BioShock und Left 4 Dead 2 gekauft habe. 5/5


----------



## H2OTest (13. April 2011)

Meine "Familie" 3/5


----------



## Ceiwyn (14. April 2011)

5/5: Ich muss so viel Stoff für die vier Prüfungen dieses Semesters lernen, dass ich gar nicht weiß, wo ich anfangen soll. Definitionen? Klausuraufbau? Stoff ansich? Paragraphen? Ich überlege gerade, in welches Land ich fliehen soll.


----------



## Neritia (14. April 2011)

klar bei den Definitionen  bieten eine Grundlage auf dem der restliche Stoff dann aufbaut XD (zumindest hat man mir das mal so erklärt)

5/5 dauernd zu glauben bei der eigenen Arbeit ned weiterzukommen -.- (langsam könnt es echt mal ein Ende geben )


----------



## Mephaistos82 (14. April 2011)

Testosteron 5/5


----------



## Konov (14. April 2011)

Sonne aber trotzdem kühl 5/5


----------



## Krobe (14. April 2011)

Beim Poker die ganze Zeit das Top Blatt haben und dann auf'm River doch noch verlieren


----------



## ZAM (14. April 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  5/5


----------



## Konov (14. April 2011)

Bevor ichs vergesse:

Die Frau des Hausmeisters in Schlappen und Jogginghose, die sich auf den Parkplatz stellt und 50m laut zu mir rüberbrüllt, ich solle doch den gelben Sack in die Tonne stellen und nicht davor.
DANKE Frau von Gammel! 5/5


----------



## Ceiwyn (14. April 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Bevor ichs vergesse:
> 
> Die Frau des Hausmeisters in Schlappen und Jogginghose, die sich auf den Parkplatz stellt und 50m laut zu mir rüberbrüllt, ich solle doch den gelben Sack in die Tonne stellen und nicht davor.
> DANKE Frau von Gammel! 5/5



Wie kannst du nur!


----------



## Reflox (14. April 2011)

Internet ist abartig langsam, ohne ersichtlichen Grund. 4/5


----------



## Konov (14. April 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Wie kannst du nur!



Ist doch so! Solche Leute haben echt nix besseres zutun als Leute wie mich dumm anzumachen wegen einem gelben Sack, weil sie in ihrem mikrigen Leben sonst nix zustande bekommen. 
Furchtbar nervig sowas... aber ich bin ruhig geblieben und hab ihr gesagt ich hätt es nicht besser gewusst.


----------



## Neritia (14. April 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Ist doch so! Solche Leute haben echt nix besseres zutun als Leute wie mich dumm anzumachen wegen einem gelben Sack, weil sie in ihrem mikrigen Leben sonst nix zustande bekommen.
> Furchtbar nervig sowas... aber ich bin ruhig geblieben und hab ihr gesagt ich hätt es nicht besser gewusst.



lügen auch noch  du weißt doch das der gelbe sack in die tonne gehört XD


----------



## Selor Kiith (15. April 2011)

2 Stunden vollkommen nicht mitgekriegt beim im Internet dumme Bildchen angucken O_o 1/5


----------



## Reflox (15. April 2011)

Steam. Zuerst sagt der mir ich soll ihm im 256 Farben Modus starten. Da dachte ich schon wtf, dann ist ja alles verpixelt usw. Nachher kann man das bei diesem CLown nichtmehr abwählen. Jetzt kann ich 24h + Damit verschwenden alles wieder zu installieren. -.-

OVERNINETHOUSAND/5

Toll und dazu gemerkt, dass ich in AC Brotherhood die ganze kacke nochmals machen kann. Sowas kotzt mich richtig an!


----------



## Winipek (15. April 2011)

Selor schrieb:


> 2 Stunden vollkommen nicht mitgekriegt beim im Internet dumme Bildchen angucken O_o 1/5




ähm ...was denn für "Bildchen"? *fg*

Das ich totaaaaal müde bin und die Augen brennen und tränen 5/5


----------



## nemø (15. April 2011)

Mephaistos82 schrieb:


> Testosteron 0/5


 Fix'd


----------



## Neritia (15. April 2011)

meine diplomarbeitsbetreuerin wieder mal auf urlaub is bis 2. mai -.- ich könnt kotzen

700000348374083401873401831/5


----------



## Morwenth (15. April 2011)

Meine Brille ist nicht an der Stelle, wo ich sie hingelegt habe... entnervtes Suchen... gah... 4/5


----------



## The Paladin (15. April 2011)

Encyclopedia Dramatica gibts nicht mehr.

OVER NINETHOUSAND!!!!!!!/at leats 100

Was ist nur geschehen?


----------



## Perkone (15. April 2011)

Dass ich für heute telefonisch nen Termin zum Pickerlmachen am Moped vereinbart hab und die Typen jetzt sagen als ich da war, das machen se gar nicht mehr 5/5 ... Extra frei genommen für.


----------



## Tilbie (15. April 2011)

So viele Hausaufgaben über die Ferien 5/5
Heute Zahnarzt 4/5

... aber dann erstmal frei *freu*


----------



## HitotsuSatori (15. April 2011)

Der einzige freie Tag der Woche und ich hab barbarische Kopfschmerzen. drölf/5


----------



## aufgeraucht (15. April 2011)

Dass ich nach meinem Umzug viele Arbeitsstunden und Euros fürs Streichen in die alte Wohnung gesteckt habe und mein Ex-Vermieter bei der Übergabe sagte:
"Oh und überall gestrichen! Hätten Sie nicht machen brauchen. Aber sieht schön aus."
Satte 5/5!

Dass ich von meinem Büro aus auf ein Riesenrad schaue und mir von dem Anblick langsam kodderig wird.
2/5

Dass selbst die Geräusche vom Rummel/Kirmes/Volksfest rund ums Riesenrad im Büro nicht zu hören sind, weil seit nunmehr einem Jahr Bagger, Rüttler, Presslufthämmer vor dem Büro zugange sind.
Ohrenbetäubende 5/5


----------



## yves1993 (15. April 2011)

iPod Software Update 3/5 (WTF son kleiner Fix 500 MB...) 

Beim Download unbekannter Fehler aufgetreten... 100/5, iTunes kann ja nur von Flachpfeifen programmiert worden sein, so ungeheuerlich viele Bugs und Probleme wie das Programm schon hatte und hat... wtf noch nie sowas erlebt.


----------



## Perkone (15. April 2011)

Leute, die sowas machen und Leute die es dann noch kaufen : http://german.china.org.cn/environment/txt/2011-03/18/content_22172798.htm 5/5... Feuer mit Feuer sag ich da..


----------



## Ol@f (15. April 2011)

Falschen Lohn bekommen. Es fehlen knapp 60%.... 5/5
Den Quatsch mit der Verwaltungsstelle klären 5/5


----------



## Alux (15. April 2011)

Ol@f schrieb:


> Falschen Lohn bekommen. Es fehlen knapp 60%.... 5/5
> Den Quatsch mit der Verwaltungsstelle klären 5/5



oha wollte die Firma etwa sparen oder wie

BTW: das ich mir fast die hand gebrochen weil das Telefon geläutet hat, ich ausm Zimmer gehechtet bin und dabei voll in den Türstock 5/5


----------



## Ol@f (15. April 2011)

Ne mein Lohn besteht aus verschiedenen "Sparten" und den Hauptteil haben se wohl vergessen....


----------



## Potpotom (15. April 2011)

Perkone schrieb:


> Leute, die sowas machen und Leute die es dann noch kaufen : http://german.china....nt_22172798.htm 5/5... Feuer mit Feuer sag ich da..


Wie krank muss man eigentlich sein... 5/5

Weswegen ich eigentlich hier im Thread bin: Seit heute Morgen 8Uhr im Büro und kein Ende in Sicht... ich will endlich ins Wochenende! 5/5


----------



## yves1993 (15. April 2011)

Freunde denen man 3 Mal sagt was Sache ist mit den Facebook Scam und Phishingseiten und wo dann trotzdem weitere drauf reinfallen: 10/5




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Naja... das Konzept der Scammer scheint ja aufzugehen... <_< Dabei ist es sooo offensichtlich wenn man etwas überlegt...


----------



## Edou (15. April 2011)

Noch bis Dienstag Schule. O_o Alle anderen haben Ferien oder so, nur Baden - Württemberg mal wieder nicht. O_o 5/5


----------



## yves1993 (15. April 2011)

Haha ich hab schon seit dem 2.04.2011 Ferien und sie dauern noch bis zum 26ten an 

Mein Hund der mal eben nen ganzen Teller Schinken/ Käse/ Tomaten usw vom Tisch wegfrisst o_O 5/5 -.- 

Denkt aach heute is ja Freitag... vlt läuft ja heute Abend was Intressantes in der Glotze... (Pro7 Blockbuster halt) ... Kuckt gerade Simpsons... Werbung (1/5) .. bla... Ihre Primetime Highlights um 20:15! Heute Pro7 James Bond 007 FFFFFFFFFUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU 10/5


----------



## Edou (15. April 2011)

yves1993 schrieb:


> Haha ich hab schon seit dem 2.04.2011 Ferien und sie dauern noch bis zum 26ten an
> 
> Mein Hund der mal eben nen ganzen Teller Schinken/ Käse/ Tomaten usw vom Tisch wegfrisst o_O 5/5 -.-



Naja ich hab ab dem 20 bis Anfang Mai. Es Nervt dennoch, wir bekommen nur 1 1/2 Wochen oder so und andere haben ihre ganzen 2 Wochen ab Heute. :<


----------



## yves1993 (15. April 2011)

Und wir sogar fast 3 Wochen  (Naja diesmal warens wirklich 3 Wochen weil Montags und Dienstags auch frei waren...)


----------



## tonygt (15. April 2011)

Ich hab nach 7 Wochen Semester Ferien grad wieder meine erste Uni Woche. 
Da sich das ganze nicht wirklich von den Semster Ferien unterscheidet nur 1/5


----------



## Ceiwyn (16. April 2011)

tonygt schrieb:


> Ich hab nach 7 Wochen Semester Ferien grad wieder meine erste Uni Woche.
> Da sich das ganze nicht wirklich von den Semster Ferien unterscheidet nur 1/5



Kommt mir bekannt vor.


----------



## nemø (16. April 2011)

Leute, die politische Inhalte verbreiten, die sie selber nicht verstehen und die dazu auch noch blödsinn sind. (nein, nicht nur rechte ) 5.9/5


----------



## MasterOfPuppets (16. April 2011)

Selor schrieb:


> Ich habe immer nur für mich gelernt für wen auch sonst? Ich bin etwas obsessiv was Wissen angeht, könnte schon fast eine Psychose sein aber selbst in Mathe, was ich absolut hasse habe ich für mich gelernt auch wenn ich nie anwenden wollte und lieber faxen gemacht und dumme Kommentare abgegeben habe (das einzige was ich wirklich absolut niemals hingekriegt hatte waren Kurvendiskussionen...). Ich war auch niemand der immer auf gute Noten aus war... ich musste nicht unbedingt immer 1er haben obwohl ich, wenn ich mal was getan hätte, locker in 70-80% der Fächer mit 1 abschließen hätte können (verdammt ich hatte selbst mal in Sport ne 1!) Ich habe nie "nur für die Schule" "gelernt", damit ich ja gute Noten bekomme, weil Noten in der Schule nichts aussagen außer "Er hat sich kurz vor der Prüfung alles in den Kopf gehämmert"... sie bedeuten nicht, dass man es auch wirklich verstanden hat oder wirklich verinnerlicht hat sondern einfach nur, dass man in der Lage war für diese eine Prüfung bzw. BIS zu dieser Prüfung alles auswendig zu lernen und mehr nicht...
> Wissen ist für mich das, was für andere Leute... das Feierabendbier ist oder das Fußballspiel... ich brauch es, ich will es und ich kriege die Krise wenn ich zwangsweise mit lauter unwissenden Polemikern hantieren muss die von nichts ne Ahnung haben aber die Fresse so weit aufreissen, dass das Opernhaus von Sydney da noch genügend Platz hätte und man vielleicht sogar noch die Seattle Space Needle oben drauf packen kann!
> 
> Wenn man anständig lernt und sich das Wissen zu eigen macht, benötigt man keine Spicker...
> ...




Oh mein Gott....willst du mich heiraten? "Over 9000"% meine Rede =)

Ich persönlich finde es mindestens 50/5 auf Leute zu treffen, die dumm wie Brot sind. Aber nicht dumm im Sinne von "IQ von sabberndem Gemüse", sondern eher:
Ich musste einer Bekannten als wir uns kennenlernten erst einmal erklären, was die NPD ist und das Tschernobyl nicht mehr unbedingt DAS Urlaubsziel Nummer Eins ist....Das, meiner Meinung nach, etwas Traurige daran ist, dass sie vom Nachnamen her aus der Ecke kommt (Polen, Russland, the-gods-know-what).

Gnädige 20/5, weil ich auch mal so war, bekommt folgende Personengruppe:
Menschen, die alle, die einen anderen Glauben haben (seien es Christen, Muslime, Juden, Hindus, Asatruar (zu denen ich selbst gehöre), Atheisten (die ich so gar nicht verstehe...wie kann man an NICHTS glauben?! >.<)) in irgendeiner Art und Weise diskriminieren/beleidigen/persönlich angreifen müssen. Klar, ich find's extrem bescheiden, was die frühe katholische Kirche getrieben hat (Ablasshandel, gewaltsame Christianisierung der germanischen Völker (und anderen)), aber deswegen geh ich nicht zu jedem Christ hin und werf ihm meinen Mini-Thorshammer an den Kopf, den ich um den Hals trag.

Auch wieder gnädige 20/5 (selber Grund):
Menschen, die andere wegen ihres Musikgeschmacks ächten. Ja, die meisten Anhänger der Rap-Szene sind verdammte Arschlöcher mit dem sozialen Verhalten von drei Meter Feldweg, aber diese "Asozialen" gibt's auch in jeder anderen Szene und ich kenne aus dieser Szene ein paar, die echt total in Ordnung sind. Oh, und bitte vergleicht guten deutschen Hip Hop (bekanntestes Beispiel "Fettes Brot") bitte nicht mit "Ich fick deine MutterSchwesterHaustiereOmaOpaOnkelsTanten"-Gangztaaaaazzzzz wie Bushido, 50 Pfennig etc. Der Herr Sido macht übrigens seit er 'nen Sohn hat ab und zu auch annehmbare Musik.


----------



## BlizzLord (17. April 2011)

MasterOfPuppets schrieb:


> Gnädige 20/5, weil ich auch mal so war, bekommt folgende Personengruppe:
> Menschen, die alle, die einen anderen Glauben haben (seien es Christen, Muslime, Juden, Hindus, Asatruar (zu denen ich selbst gehöre), Atheisten (die ich so gar nicht verstehe...wie kann man an NICHTS glauben?! >.<)) in irgendeiner Art und Weise diskriminieren/beleidigen/persönlich angreifen müssen. Klar, ich find's extrem bescheiden, was die frühe katholische Kirche getrieben hat (Ablasshandel, gewaltsame Christianisierung der germanischen Völker (und anderen)), aber deswegen geh ich nicht zu jedem Christ hin und werf ihm meinen Mini-Thorshammer an den Kopf, den ich um den Hals trag.



Dann bleib du doch auch bei deinem Moralischen Vorstellungen und verstehe einfach das Atheisten nicht an einen Typen glauben wollen der überall ist alles kann und auch sonst total töffig ist.
Atheisten glauben nunmal an die Fakten und nicht an das glauben.
(Ja der Satz klingt etwas komisch )

ICH bin der MEINUNG das Glaube nur dazu da ist Leuten das Geld aus der Tasche zuziehen.

Und was zur Hölle sind Asatruar?

Von daher Menschen die anderen etwas vorwerfen es aber selber tun 5/5!


----------



## Dominau (17. April 2011)

Edou schrieb:


> Naja ich hab ab dem 20 bis Anfang Mai. Es Nervt dennoch, wir bekommen nur 1 1/2 Wochen oder so und andere haben ihre ganzen 2 Wochen ab Heute. :<


Ich hab nach den Ferien direkt meine Prüfungen, also kann ich das nochnichtmal als Ferien werten.


----------



## Dominau (17. April 2011)

Doppelpost :<


----------



## Gazeran (17. April 2011)

MEINE ROCCAT KONE IST GRADE KAPUTTGEGANGEN!
SCHEISS MAUSRAD FEHLER!
DABEI HABE ICH HEUTE RAID WAAAAAAH!
1030525690348609238602936830926893268039268093284ß01891/5


----------



## Selor Kiith (17. April 2011)

Arschloch Frühling und Allergien 5/5


----------



## darud (17. April 2011)

Leute die sich über den Frühling aufregen, weil sie genetisch benachteiligt sind 1/5


----------



## Ceiwyn (17. April 2011)

darud schrieb:


> Leute die sich über den Frühling aufregen, weil sie genetisch benachteiligt sind 1/5



Kann dir doch völlig egal sein, wenn du so erbgesund bist. Hat übrigens nichts mit Genetik zu tun.


----------



## Kawock (17. April 2011)

Der Tankdeckel meines Autos lässt sich nicht öffnen, da der Zylinder Kaputt ist, es ist Sonntag und ich bin in der Reserve... 6/5


----------



## TrollJumper (17. April 2011)

darud schrieb:


> *genetisch benachteiligt*



Vorsicht, du bewegst dich da auf dünnem Eis.
Also unterlass lieber so einen Mist bevor jemand deine Dummheit noch ernst nimmt.

Abschlussfahrt vorbei 5/5 waren bestimmt die besten 4Tage in diesem Jahr. Bis jetzt.


----------



## Olliruh (17. April 2011)

Frauen 5/5


----------



## Konov (17. April 2011)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Frauen 5/5



Ist nicht das erste Mal, dass dich das aufregt oder? 
Ich glaub ich les das jetzt zum dritten Mal von dir in diesem Fred. Aber ich kann dich verstehen, worum auch immer es geht!


----------



## Sabito (17. April 2011)

Das ich für vier Tage zu meinem Dad fahre 3/5, nur 3/5, weil ich den ja auch i-wann mal sehn muss über Ostern.^^


----------



## Sh1k4ri (17. April 2011)

dass ich in den Osterferien Bereitschaft habe... 5/5
ABER Sturmfrei... 0/5


----------



## appeal109 (17. April 2011)

Kreationisten 6/5


----------



## Alux (17. April 2011)

das mir sowas von verdammt langweilig is 10/5


----------



## KunQ (17. April 2011)

Magisch


----------



## VHRobi (18. April 2011)

Kennt ihr das, dass man sich über etwas immernoch aufregt, das schon einige Zeit zurück liegt?
In WoW begegnet man ja viele deppen, eigentlich ignoriert man diese und gut ist.
Aber da ist ein ganz spezieller fall, einer der ging mir so tierisch aufn Semmel, dass ich sogar nach 3 jahren an den denken muss und mich unnötig aufrege.

Eines tages komme ich nach Deutschland und finde dich!
Blöder Untoter Hexenmeister von die Aldor, ca 38 Jahre Alt, Informatiker, zu seinem wohl kenne ich keine genaueren details.
Kann man nichtmal mit einem "Kiddy" vergleichen, einfach der oberspassti.

Ich glaub ich geh zum Psychiater....


----------



## Dracun (18. April 2011)

Das wohl meine alte Logitech Funktasta wohl langsam den Geist aufgibt (ist ja auch Okay hat ja schon en paar Jahre auf den Buckel die kleine )
Ich hab sie mir damals aus meiner alten Firma mitgenommen und sie hat gute Dienste geleistet, aber jetzt ist es wohl zu Ende mit ihr(ja Batterien sind neu ) *snief*
Leb Wohl 
3/5


----------



## Neritia (18. April 2011)

meine schulter schmerzt am meisten montags morgen -.- das nervt total vorallem da ich noch 3 wochen auf die therapie warten darf, und selbst dann bin ich mir nicht sicher ob es ausgeheilt ist -.-

schulter aua 5/5

montage allgemein 10/5


----------



## Ceiwyn (18. April 2011)

5/5 Tarja Turunen kommt im Mai nach Karlsruhe und keiner will mit mir hin!


----------



## Olliruh (18. April 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Ist nicht das erste Mal, dass dich das aufregt oder?
> Ich glaub ich les das jetzt zum dritten Mal von dir in diesem Fred. Aber ich kann dich verstehen, worum auch immer es geht!



Soll schon vorkommen das einen immer verschiedene Frauen aufen Sack gehen  
Aber ganz ehrlich ,wenn ich eins gelernt habe dann ist es das man Frauen nicht verstehen muss ,sondern küssen & lieben sollte,


----------



## HitotsuSatori (18. April 2011)

die neuen Nachbarn 5/5


----------



## Konov (18. April 2011)

Matheaufgaben wo man sich ne Stunde vorsetzt aber sich nur einen Bruchteil einprägt 5/5


----------



## Manaori (18. April 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> 5/5 Tarja Turunen kommt im Mai nach Karlsruhe und keiner will mit mir hin!



Ich, ich würd sofort hin wenn ich das Geld hätte  

Dass ich mich so gern bissel bewegen würde (was selten ist) und mich wegen meinem fuß nicht auf nen längeren Spaziergang traue 5/5 -.-


----------



## Jordin (18. April 2011)

Glückliche Menschen 5/5


----------



## Ceiwyn (18. April 2011)

Jordin schrieb:


> Glückliche Menschen 5/5



Sind wir heute ein wenig depressiv?


----------



## Soramac (18. April 2011)

Ein Deutscher der mit einem Grinsen auf dem Gesicht durch die Einkaufsstrases laueft? Sowas ist verboten in Deutschland! Da muss man sich schon wundern, ob die Person schwer krank ist.


----------



## Edou (18. April 2011)

Soramac schrieb:


> Ein Deutscher der mit einem Grinsen auf dem Gesicht durch die Einkaufsstrases laueft? Sowas ist verboten in Deutschland! Da muss man sich schon wundern, ob die Person schwer krank ist.



Mh, kaum regt sich jemand auf, dass man von Glücklichen Menschen genervt ist, kommst du gleich mit deinem "Sowas ist in Deutschland doch Verboten" kram. Solangsam reichts mal, oder meinst du nicht? Denn sobald soetwas ist, Mischst du dich ein und Hetzt wieder gegen "Deutschland". Er/Sie wird sicher seine/ihre Gründe haben von Glücklichen Menschen genervt zu sein.

Abgesehn davon: Woher willst du Wissen das Er/Sie in Deutschland lebt?....Du lebst ja auch (nichtmehr) dort, oder soll ich sobald du dich über etwas in deinem Umfeld gestört fühlst sagen: "Ein Amerikaner mit einem Protzigerem Auto als du? Sowas ist in den USA doch Verboten!" ?

Was mich grade Stört: Youtube, ständig "Dieses Video ist in deinem Land nicht Verfügbar" oder ähnliches. 5/5


----------



## Ceiwyn (18. April 2011)

Hmm, das kann man ja beheben.

5/5 sind eher die manchmal ewigen Ladezeiten.


----------



## Edou (18. April 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Hmm, das kann man ja beheben.
> 
> 5/5 sind eher die manchmal ewigen Ladezeiten.



Ja, ich weiß. Aber es Nervt wenn man schnell noch ein Video schauen will, erst den Link Kopieren, dann nochmal die Seite Öffnen....und wenns ganz dumm läuft hat man auch noch schlechte Ladezeiten. ^^


----------



## orkman (18. April 2011)

Daniela Katzenberger


----------



## zoizz (18. April 2011)

atm die wow-com


----------



## tonygt (18. April 2011)

zoizz schrieb:


> atm die wow-com



Quit WoW Ftw ^^

Back to topic
das ich noch einen Englischen Text fürs Seminar Morgen lesen muss und eigentlich lieber How i met your mother gucken würd 3/5


----------



## Gazeran (19. April 2011)

Mich regt so richtig auf,...


...dass ich meinen PC Bildschirm zerkratzt habe 7/5 MAAAAAN!
...dass ich mir die falsche Maus gekauft habe 3/5 brb umtauschen -.-


----------



## Tilbie (19. April 2011)

Das ich keine (guten) 1920x1080 Demon's Souls Wallpaper finde 3/5


----------



## Ceiwyn (19. April 2011)

3/5 müüde


----------



## HitotsuSatori (19. April 2011)

Man muss nur ein paar schwarze Klamotten und ne Sonnenbrille tragen und schon bekommt man von den Zeugen Jehovas einen Flyer mit dem hübschen Titel "Warum man der Bibel vertrauen kann" in die Hand gedrückt. 3/5 (weil lustig irgendwie)


----------



## Ceiwyn (19. April 2011)

Wenn ich einkaufe und die Leute glotzen müssen, was bei mir auf dem Band liegt. 2/5, weil der vor mir kiloweise Fleisch und die hinter mir Kippen gekauft hat. Da sah ich mit Reis, Karotten und Kräuterbutter noch gut aus.


----------



## Tyro (19. April 2011)

Hmfg, ich reg mich gerade über mich selber auf, dassich heute shcon wieder nichts fürs Abi gelernt habe, ich hab tausend Dinge zu tun nur zun de wichtigen komm ich gar nicht! 4/5


----------



## Tilbie (19. April 2011)

Diese plöden Skelette in Minecraft 5/5


----------



## Konov (19. April 2011)

Der größte Schrott der jemals programmiert wurde, der DIVX Player, der heute abend mal wieder meinen Firefox geschätzt 50 mal zum Absturz gebracht hat. 5/5

Und das obwohl zigtausende User seit über einem Jahr genau dasselbe Problem haben und seitens der Entwickler null Besserung rüberkommt.
Was für ein grottenschlechter Deppenverein!

Noch dazu habe ich bereits alles mögliche durchprobiert, von änderungen in der Registry bis neu- und deinstallationen von alten, neuen und XYZ-Versionen, Cacheerweiterungen etc. blabla.
KOTZ-O-MAT für dieses Fail-Programm des Jahrtausends!


----------



## Ceiwyn (19. April 2011)

Ich mag ihn. :x


----------



## Konov (19. April 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Ich mag ihn. :x



Verdammt sei's du


----------



## Perkone (19. April 2011)

Dass ich total müde bin aber nicht schlafen kann ... 4/5


----------



## Konov (19. April 2011)

Perkone schrieb:


> Dass ich total müde bin aber nicht schlafen kann ... 4/5




Wart halt noch a bissl


----------



## Gustlo (19. April 2011)

5/5 Facebook ... Alles dreht sich nur noch um diese Kacke. Da krieg ich echt das Kotzen :X


----------



## Konov (19. April 2011)

Gustlo schrieb:


> 5/5 Facebook ... Alles dreht sich nur noch um diese Kacke. Da krieg ich echt das Kotzen :X



Ignore and you win


----------



## Ceiwyn (19. April 2011)

Konov spielt heute den Lebensberater.

_Wenn dein Kreuzfahrtschiff einmal in Seenot gerät,
Wenn es kentert und dann im Pazifik untergeht,
Wenn du im Meer treibst da kein Rettungsboot zur Hand:

Schwimm an Land!_


----------



## Konov (19. April 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Konov spielt heute den Lebensberater.
> 
> _Wenn dein Kreuzfahrtschiff einmal in Seenot gerät,
> Wenn es kentert und dann im Pazifik untergeht,
> ...



Wasn das fürn plattes Gedicht 

Glaub die Message kam nicht rüber! Und als Lebensberater wär ich wohl nicht so erfolgreich denke ich.


----------



## Gazeran (19. April 2011)

Gustlo schrieb:


> 5/5 Facebook ... Alles dreht sich nur noch um diese Kacke. Da krieg ich echt das Kotzen :X



ah stimmt... brb facebook schaun ^^


----------



## Potpotom (20. April 2011)

Alles... 5/5


----------



## Konov (20. April 2011)

Mein Gammelhausmeister, der meint er müsse auf der Wiese direkt vor meinem Fenster ein Grillfest veranstalten. 5/5


----------



## Davatar (21. April 2011)

Dass ich heute den übelsten Arbeitstag seit ner langen Zeit habe: Ostern/5


----------



## Dominau (21. April 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> _Wenn dein Kreuzfahrtschiff einmal in Seenot gerät,
> Wenn es kentert und dann im Pazifik untergeht,
> Wenn du im Meer treibst da kein Rettungsboot zur Hand:
> 
> Schwimm an Land!_



Eure Mütter rocken


----------



## ZAM (21. April 2011)

So mancher unüberlegte Kommentar 5/5


----------



## aufgeraucht (21. April 2011)

Gestern war ich mit dem Fahrrad unterwegs und beschloss, etwas Luft nachzupumpen. Neben einer Torausfahrt stelle ich mein Fahrrad an den Zaun, schnapp die Luftpumpe und los gehts.
Da kommt ein cholerischer älterer Herr aus der Einfahrt vorgelaufen und mein Frusterlebnis nimmt seinen Lauf.

Er: "Das geht hier nicht! das ist eine Einfahrt, hier kommt niemand mehr rein oder raus! Verschwinden Sie!"
Ich dreh mich verwirrt um: "Ich pump nur kurz Luft auf, dann bin ich weg. Dauert nur ne Minute."
Er: "Nein! Das ist immer das Gleiche. Weg hier!"
Ich wiederhole meinen letzten Satz und pumpe weiter.
Er: [brösel] [blubber][nerv] "Ich bleibe hier stehen und warte!"
Ich: "Ok."

Ein junges Pärchen kommt aus der Einfahrt.
Er: "Sie wollen doch jetzt bestimmt hier raus mit dem Auto!?"
Pärchen: "Ähm, ähh, nee?! Wir wollen zu Fuss los?!"
Er: "Diese Person blockiert die GANZE Einfahrt!!!"
Ich: "Sie machen sich gerade ganz schön lächerlich."
Schweigen und Pumpen.
Ich: "Für Sie nun auch noch das Vorderrad."

Er: "Das scheint ja ein seltsames Gefährt zu sein, dass man da ständig Luft aufpumpen muss."
Ich bin verwirrt, habe nicht die geringste Idee, was in diesem Mann vor sich geht. Mein Gehirn sucht nach einer Erklärung. Das tut es immer, sagen Neurowissenschaftler. (Geh in eine Dönerbude, bestelle einen Döner und bekomme zur Antwort 'Früher Vogel fängt den Wurm'. Dein Gehirn wird nach dem Sinn suchen, ob du es willst oder nicht.) Da die Suche nach der Sinnhaftigkeit erfolglos ist, steigt langsam Wut in mir auf.

Ich bin fertig, verstaue die Luftpumpe, nehme mein Fahrrad und geh los. In diesem Moment kommt ein Auto und biegt in die (freie) Einfahrt.
Der Choleriker kommt auf mich zugelaufen, schreit mich an "DAAA!! KEINER KOMMT DURCH. VERSCHWINDE!!! ABER SOFORT ODER...."
Er geht mich an, schiebt mich weg und sagt zur einbiegenden Autofahrerin: "Diese Person ist offenbar auf Krawall aus!!!"

Und an dieser Stelle entlädt sich meine Unbehagen und ich hab mich SO RICHTIG 1000000/5 aufregt:
"HALT DEINE FRESSE DU WÜRSTCHEN!!!"

Ich schwing mich aufs Fahrrad, fahre an den staunenden Passanten vorbei und strecke nochmal galant den Mittelfinger aus.

Ja, und es regt mich noch immer auf.


----------



## Alux (21. April 2011)

aufgeraucht schrieb:


> Gestern war ich mit dem Fahrrad unterwegs und beschloss, etwas Luft nachzupumpen. Neben einer Torausfahrt stelle ich mein Fahrrad an den Zaun, schnapp die Luftpumpe und los gehts.
> Da kommt ein cholerischer älterer Herr aus der Einfahrt vorgelaufen und mein Frusterlebnis nimmt seinen Lauf.
> 
> Er: "Das geht hier nicht! das ist eine Einfahrt, hier kommt niemand mehr rein oder raus! Verschwinden Sie!"
> ...



kauf dirn ego shooter und stell dir immer vor die Gegner wären die Leute die dich nerven, da kann man sich so schön abreagieren^^ oder in wald gehen und rumbrüllen/mit Stecken wild rumschlagen etc. 

ich spreche da aus Erfahrung^^


----------



## aufgeraucht (21. April 2011)

Alux schrieb:


> kauf dirn ego shooter und stell dir immer vor die Gegner wären die Leute die dich nerven, da kann man sich so schön abreagieren^^ oder in wald gehen und rumbrüllen/mit Stecken wild rumschlagen etc.
> 
> ich spreche da aus Erfahrung^^



Kannst du dir das bei ner 38-jährigen Frau wirklich vorstellen?
Apropos vorstellen: du glaubst nicht, wie viele klaffende Wunden dieser Mann in meiner Phantasie hat. Aber nur Kopfkino, ich bin in meinem Handeln ein friedlicher Mensch.
Ich werde demnächst einfach den großen Hund von Freunden Gassi führen und mit ihm solange vor DIESER Einfahrt rumgammeln, bis er alles(!), komplett(!) und bis auf Brusthöhe(!) zugesch***en hat! So, ich geh jetzt rauchen. Zum abregen.


----------



## Sunyo (21. April 2011)

Dass ich so rot wie 'n Krebs bin, schei...doofer Sonnenbrand. Und weh tut er auch noch. -.- 5/5


----------



## ZAM (21. April 2011)

aufgeraucht schrieb:


> Kannst du dir das bei ner 38-jährigen Frau wirklich vorstellen?
> Apropos vorstellen: du glaubst nicht, wie viele klaffende Wunden dieser Mann in meiner Phantasie hat. Aber nur Kopfkino, ich bin in meinem Handeln ein friedlicher Mensch.
> Ich werde demnächst einfach den großen Hund von Freunden Gassi führen und mit ihm solange vor DIESER Einfahrt rumgammeln, bis er alles(!), komplett(!) und bis auf Brusthöhe(!) zugesch***en hat! So, ich geh jetzt rauchen. Zum abregen.



Das gibts nicht nur im RL .. es gibt auch diverse ... erm ... Kommunikations...plattformen, die diverse gefrustete und/oder gelangweilte Mitmenschen als Ventil nutzen , um sich mal gut zu fühlen durch Profilierung und haltlose Rummotzerei, obwohl sie mit ihrem Standpunkt absolut daneben liegen oder gar keinen haben.


----------



## heinzelmännchen (21. April 2011)

Bei dem schönen Wetter lernen zu müssen 4/5


----------



## HitotsuSatori (21. April 2011)

Motzende alte Leute (_*aufgeraucht die Hand reich*_), die mich vom Fenster aus anschreien, weil ich die gerade aufgesammelte Hinterlassenschaft meines Hundes in einer der Mülltonnen, die da stehen, entsorgen möchte, weil weit und breit kein normaler Papierkorb in der Nähe ist und ich das Zeug nicht durch die ganze Stadt mit mir herumtragen will. drölf/5

Fazit: Dann bleibts halt liegen.


----------



## Konov (21. April 2011)

Radfahrer mit irgendwelchen gammeligen Klapprädern und Vollbart wo man den Marijuhana Geruch schon 100m gegen den Wind erahnen kann, die immer totales Risiko fahre.
Vorhin hat mich so einer mit geschätzten 10cm Abstand überholt und ich wär ihm fast reingedonnert mit meinem Fahrrad. Solche Leute gehören volles Brett vor die Wand gefahren. 5/5


----------



## Manaori (21. April 2011)

Ärzte, die leichtfertig mit Psychopharmaka umgehen 5/5 -.-
Bei dem VERDACHT auf Depression braucht man nicht gleich mit verschreibungspflichtigen Antidepressiva kommen!


----------



## tear_jerker (21. April 2011)

verschreibt einem der arzt nen kräutertee wird geheult das man nicht ernstgenommen wird. in wie fern man die medikamente dann tatsächlich nimmt liegt doch im eigenen ermessen


----------



## Manaori (21. April 2011)

Das Psychopharmakum, von dem ich spreche, ist aber relativ stark und ruft beim Absetzen Entzugserscheinungen hervor. Ob das nötig ist bei dem VERDACHT auf Depressionen, die übrigens in den allermeisten Fällen mit Gesprächstherapie und gnaz ohne Medikation behandelt werden können, kann jetzt jeder selbst überlegen.

Witzig übrigens dass mir meine Hausärztin bei Schlafstörungen ein Schlafmittel mit stimmungsaufhellender Wirkung verschrieben hat. Also von dem her.. ja... sie gehen schon zu leichtfertig damit um.


----------



## iShock (22. April 2011)

Soldier die einen nur oneshotten in tf2 -_- 4/5


----------



## Soladra (22. April 2011)

Dass ich dermaßen Erkältung und Heuschnupfen hab, dass mir Eiter aus den Augen läuft 5/5
 Dass man den Schnitt an meinem Arm morgen nähen muss (scheiß Glasscherbe) 10/5 
Dass meine Bonbons alle sind 1/5


----------



## Alux (22. April 2011)

das meine Eltern nen 8-tägigen Türkei-Urlaub gewonnen haben, ich mich schon auf ne Woche sturmfrei gefreut hab und dann sagen sie ne sie haben kein bock drauf  drölftausend/5


----------



## Konov (22. April 2011)

Alux schrieb:


> das meine Eltern nen 8-tägigen Türkei-Urlaub gewonnen haben, ich mich schon auf ne Woche sturmfrei gefreut hab und dann sagen sie ne sie haben kein bock drauf drölftausend/5



Tja würde sagen dann fährst du in die Türkei, dann biste sie auch los 
Nur kannste Rechner net mitnehmen, dumm gelaufen ^^


----------



## Sabito (22. April 2011)

Diese **** Hitze geht mir auf den Sack! 10/5


----------



## zoizz (22. April 2011)

Das SSD´s noch so teuer sind, ich brauch jetzt eine neue Festplatte 
3/5


----------



## Rizzak (22. April 2011)

Dass mein rechtes Auge angeschwollen ist - Wern oder Hordeolum genannt, eine eitrige Entzündung der Drüsen der Augenlider. 5/5


----------



## Grushdak (22. April 2011)

*@ übermir ... *
Gute Besserung!
Eventuell ist das ja ausgelöst durch die Pollen - bist evtl. allergisch auf ein paar Arten.
Würde ich mal testen lassen. 



zoizz schrieb:


> Das SSD´s noch so teuer sind,


Da gibt es 'ne bessere Alternative zu SSD. 

was mich aufregt ...

- Balkon gestrichen (fast fertig) - will mich dort sonnen - und es "schneit" dermaßen 100/100
- wollte mal wieder bei ROM (dieses Mal mit erweitertem Clienten) reinschauen 
 (1. Account (Beta) gestorben, 2. Account (ca 1 Jahr alt) Passwortreset geht nicht, 3. Account (1 Tag alt) ebenfalls per Fehler nicht spielbar. 10/10


----------



## zoizz (22. April 2011)

flatterige Internetleitung .... 5/5


----------



## Manaori (22. April 2011)

Teammitglieder, die eigenmächtig beschließen, das Board zu schließen, und man am Ende nur vor vollendeten Tatsachen steht, obwohl man sich den Arsch aufgerissen hat, das RPG am Laufen zu halten -.- drölf/5


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (23. April 2011)

Meine ganze Tastatur ist voll gepollt :< 5/5


----------



## Ceiwyn (23. April 2011)

Vegetarier, die jeden Fleichkonsum pauschal als Mord bezeichnen 5/5

Aber dann selbst Lederklamotten oder Lederhandtaschen kaufen.


----------



## Dropz (23. April 2011)

SWeeT_mushrOOms schrieb:


> Meine ganze Tastatur ist voll gepollt :< 5/5



bei mir ist das ganze haus voll 
btt: das ich mich zum laddern durchringen kann


----------



## tear_jerker (23. April 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Vegetarier, die jeden Fleichkonsum pauschal als Mord bezeichnen 5/5
> 
> Aber dann selbst Lederklamotten oder Lederhandtaschen kaufen.



ach was, die erzählen dir bestimmt das alles was sie an leder haben roadkill leder ist ^^


----------



## LeWhopper (23. April 2011)

Da ich nur per UMTS Stick surfen kann. Die beschissene Begrenzung von 5GB im Monat 5/5

Dann wenn du Internetradio hörst z.B. Techno Base. Voll das Geile Lied läuft und dann kommt aus dem nichts die verf***ten Gruß-Box-Grüße die alles ruinieren 5/5


----------



## Aranshi (23. April 2011)

Das mein WoW acc gestern bei der Lootverteilung eines Items das ich brauchte abgelaufen ist


----------



## Reflox (23. April 2011)

Dass bei BioShock aus unerklärlichen Gründen plötzlich die Sounds fehlen 5/5


----------



## Sabito (23. April 2011)

Die Kinder vom Freund meiner Mutter 100/5
Das es noch nicht 21Uhr ist 6/5


----------



## Konov (23. April 2011)

Sabito schrieb:


> Die Kinder vom Freund meiner Mutter 100/5
> Das es noch nicht 21Uhr ist 6/5



Bist zum gemeinsamen Zusammensein bis 21 Uhr gezwungen worden?


----------



## Sabito (23. April 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Bist zum gemeinsamen Zusammensein bis 21 Uhr gezwungen worden?



Nope die sind noch bis Morgen da, 21Uhr hat einen anderen Grund.^^


----------



## Konov (23. April 2011)

Sabito schrieb:


> Nope die sind noch bis Morgen da, 21Uhr hat einen anderen Grund.^^



Und der wäre? ^^


----------



## Reflox (23. April 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Und der wäre? ^^



Er will endlich in den Nachtschwärmer 


btw. Dass ich jetzt wieder gleich Amnesia spiele. Warum tue ich mir das eigentlich noch an?  1/5


----------



## Sabito (23. April 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Und der wäre? ^^



Sag ich nicht, irgendwer könnte ja mein Vorhaben zerstören

BtT:
das mein Bruder für die Zeit zu mir ins Zimmer ziehen muss.

Edit: Mist Reflox war schneller.^^


----------



## Jordin (23. April 2011)

Der Film "The Spirit" auf Pro7, der ständig die Werbeblöcke unterbricht *stampf*


----------



## Konov (23. April 2011)

Jordin schrieb:


> Der Film "The Spirit" auf Pro7, der ständig die Werbeblöcke unterbricht *stampf*



Haha, meinste das ernst? 

Glaub der Film ist doof.


----------



## Jordin (23. April 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Glaub der Film ist doof.



Glaub ich auch.


----------



## Edou (24. April 2011)

Sabito schrieb:


> Die Kinder vom Freund meiner Mutter 100/5
> Das es noch nicht 21Uhr ist 6/5



Zum ersteren: Ich stimme mit dir überein. Jedoch die Kinder der Freundin meines Vaters. :> 

Kopfschmerzen vom Konzert gestern 1/5....Aber scheiße es war Geil!


----------



## Cera2 (24. April 2011)

Bekackte Musik *100/5*
Ungebildete Klugscheißer *5/5*
WoW lvl Bereich 70 - 80 *5/5*


----------



## Tyro (24. April 2011)

Dass ich einen unnormal bösen Kater habe, obwohl ich nicht außerordentlich mehr getrunken habe als die letzten Male, wo ich raus war! 5/5


----------



## Dominau (24. April 2011)

Diese ganzen Metal Kategorien. 5/5


----------



## Konov (24. April 2011)

Ein Spiegelartikel über Waffenexporte und -importe weltweit und die mir unbekannten und meiner Meinung nach erschreckenden Bilder und Zahlen. 5/5


----------



## yves1993 (25. April 2011)

Morgen wieder Schule ._. 5/5




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Konov (25. April 2011)

Ich hab noch ne Woche


----------



## yves1993 (25. April 2011)

Jo die meisten in Deutschland, deswegen hat bei Euch auch alles später angefangen xD


----------



## Aranshi (26. April 2011)

10/5 Das es keine neue Staffel von Elfen Lied geben wird bin echt voll depri deswegen


----------



## Konov (26. April 2011)

Das gammelige Wetter dass sich nicht entscheiden kann zwischen Regen, Sonne und Wolkendecke.  5/5


----------



## Dominau (26. April 2011)

Aranshi schrieb:


> 10/5 Das es keine neue Staffel von Elfen Lied geben wird bin echt voll depri deswegen


 
Neeeeeeeeeiiiin


----------



## abc :) (26. April 2011)

Aranshi schrieb:


> 10/5 Das es keine neue Staffel von Elfen Lied geben wird bin echt voll depri deswegen



Wozu ne 2te Staffel?
Weiß doch eh jeder wer da am Ende steht, und der Anime war eh nur Werbung für den Manga, in dem es ja noch viel weiter geht.


----------



## Potpotom (26. April 2011)

Das man in Elektrikerforen lediglich Antworten wie "Hol dir einen Elektriker/Profi whatever" bekommt anstatt tatsächlich Hilfe zu bekommen. 

5/5


----------



## Konov (26. April 2011)

Potpotom schrieb:


> Das man in Elektrikerforen lediglich Antworten wie "Hol dir einen Elektriker/Profi whatever" bekommt anstatt tatsächlich Hilfe zu bekommen.
> 
> 5/5



Hmm, um ehrlich zu sein wäre das auch das erste, was ich dir geraten hätte


----------



## Potpotom (26. April 2011)

Würde ich als Elektriker auch tun... schliesslich kann man 100€ für ne lächerliche Schaltzkizze kassieren. Das man mit Strom nicht spielen soll ist mir klar, habe ich auch nicht vor und das auch gross und breit dazugeschrieben. 

EDIT: Mir würde schon reichen wenn man sagt, NYM3, NYM5 und/oder beides von dort nach dort. Aber nööö... so langsam glaube ich, die wissen es selbst nicht so genau.

*sich schon wieder drüber aufregt*


----------



## Lakor (26. April 2011)

Mein (rotes) Auto welches durch die ganzen Pollen süß Rosa wirkt 5/5^^


----------



## LeWhopper (26. April 2011)

Das man "League of Legends" im 3er und 5er wegen inkompetenten (Team?)Spielern. Sowie Noobs, Feeder, etc. z.Zt. echt vergessen kann. 5/5


----------



## Konov (26. April 2011)

.... dass sich der Tag zu einem richtigen Gammeltag entwickelt hat weil das Wetter einfach nur grottig ist.  3/5


----------



## Tilbie (26. April 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> .... dass sich der Tag zu einem richtigen Gammeltag entwickelt hat weil das Wetter einfach nur grottig ist.  3/5



Bei uns scheint die Sonne 

Sonnenbrand 1/5, weils net so doll is.


----------



## Ceiwyn (26. April 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> .... dass sich der Tag zu einem richtigen Gammeltag entwickelt hat weil das Wetter einfach nur grottig ist.  3/5



Machs wie ich und nutz den Tag zum Joggen. 19 Grad, bedeckter Himmel - perfekt-


----------



## H2OTest (26. April 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Machs wie ich und nutz den Tag zum Joggen. 19 Grad, bedeckter Himmel - perfekt-



sowas ähnliches hatte ich heute auch - ne rad tour zum fitness studio


----------



## Konov (26. April 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Machs wie ich und nutz den Tag zum Joggen. 19 Grad, bedeckter Himmel - perfekt-



Hab ich gestern schon gemacht, und ich geh normalerweise nur alle 2 Tage laufen 
Stattdessen hab ich ein bißchen die Hanteln geschwungen, dafür muss man ja nicht rausgehen glücklicherweise.

Wünsche trotzdem viel Spass beim Run. ^^


----------



## Dracun (26. April 2011)

ich dreh hier grad durch .. hab meinen logitech chillstream auseinander gebaut weil ein knopp am fest hängen war und jetzt kriegste den scheiß nimmer zusammen, weil logitech in ein scheiß verficktes gamepad 20 Millionen lose teile drin verbauen musste .. ooohhh fucking shit man
2000/5

da lob ich mir doch die alten gamepads .. die sind robuster und besser zum selbst reparieren .. grummel


----------



## Dracun (26. April 2011)

Jetzt kommt das peinliche .. passt upp  Ich saß glaub ich fast ne h jetzt da dran und wär beinahe ausgerastet .. meine Frau hat sich dann meiner erbarmt und dat Ding in gut 10 minuten zusammen gebaut ... AAARRRGGH      3/5


----------



## Aranshi (26. April 2011)

abc schrieb:
			
		

> http://forum.buffed.de/public/style_emoticons//smile.gif[/IMG]' date='26 April 2011 - 12:04' timestamp='1303816402' post='3065961']
> Wozu ne 2te Staffel?
> Weiß doch eh jeder wer da am Ende steht, und der Anime war eh nur Werbung für den Manga, in dem es ja noch viel weiter geht.



in der serie bleiben sehr viel mehr fragen offen, als die wer hinter der tür steht.
Z.B wie geht es mit dem Direktor Kakuzawa weiter der ja meinte das es grade erst begonnen hat und der ja auch zu einem Diclonius mutiert ist.

Außerdem ist es einfach traurig wenn schöne Serien zu Ende gehen und da Elfen Lied für mich die schönste ist, finde ich es besonders traurig ^^


----------



## tear_jerker (26. April 2011)

Aranshi schrieb:


> in der serie bleiben sehr viel mehr fragen offen, als die wer hinter der tür steht.
> Z.B wie geht es mit dem Direktor Kakuzawa weiter der ja meinte das es grade erst begonnen hat und der ja auch zu einem Diclonius mutiert ist.
> 
> Außerdem ist es einfach traurig wenn schöne Serien zu Ende gehen und da Elfen Lied für mich die schönste ist, finde ich es besonders traurig ^^



sei doch froh das die serie so glimpflich davon kam, stell dir mal vor die würden das genauso dumm enden lassen wie Gantz oder der erste FMA anime


----------



## Ceiwyn (26. April 2011)

Dracun schrieb:


> Jetzt kommt das peinliche .. passt upp  Ich saß glaub ich fast ne h jetzt da dran und wär beinahe ausgerastet .. meine Frau hat sich dann meiner erbarmt und dat Ding in gut 10 minuten zusammen gebaut ... AAARRRGGH   3/5



Du bist nicht zufällig der da?



> Ich bin ein leidenschaftlicher Heimwerker allerdings mit zwei linken Händen. Da ich schon einiges angestellt habe hat meine Frau mir verboten irgendwas am oder im Haus zu reparieren. Jedenfalls kam gestern meine Heimkinoanlage samt LCD-TV und ich konnte mich nicht beherrschen bzw. wollte die Schmach nicht ertragen diese Anlage von einem Profi aufbauen zu lassen. Also ran an die Arbeit. Nach circa einer Stunde ging der Receiver nicht mehr, ich habe kurzer Hand ein Kabel durchtrennt, verlängert und wieder drangemacht. Naja der Schuss ging nach hinten los, Receiver kaputt und Sicherung raus. Nagut, dachte ich mir, hängst Du wenigstens den Fernseher auf. Nach 2 Stunden bohren und schrauben hing der Fernseher an der Wand. Leider nicht sehr lange, nach 10 Minuten ist er runtergekracht und war kaputt. Ich beichte hiermit, dass ich meiner Frau versprechen musste mich nie wieder in irgendeiner Art und Weise handwerklich zu betätigen, nie wieder irgendwelche Kabel durchzuschneiden und nie wieder einen Fernseher an die Wand zu hängen, vor allem nicht ohne Dübel.


----------



## The Paladin (27. April 2011)

Wurde bei TF2 um meine Hüte betrogen, der Typ hat mich verwirrt und am Ende hatte ich ein paar billige Waffen und er 4 Promo Hüte von mir. Unendlich/5

Er hat auch viele andere Betrogen, man nennt ihn fastswitch scammer.

Ich hoffe der Steam Support gibt mir meine Hüte zurück und bannt ihn, ich habe alle die er betrogen hat auf die Freundesliste getan und wir haben ihn schon bei der Steam Community angeschwärzt. Er hat sein Profil jetzt auf Privat gestellt da ihn viele gefolgt sind und die anderen gewarnt haben dass er ein Betrüger ist.


----------



## Dominau (27. April 2011)

Das die blöden Maus Treiber auf meinem PC anscheinend nicht funktionieren wollen. 5/5
Da hat man schon ne teure Maus und dann gehts nicht >.>


----------



## Dominau (27. April 2011)

Droppelpost.
Blöde maus, macht aus einzelnen Klicks gleich 2...


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (27. April 2011)

Zementsäcke schleppen 5/5 -.-
Und dann reißen die Kackteile wegen dem ganze Regen auch noch auf


----------



## Ceiwyn (27. April 2011)

5/5 Arbeitsgemeinschaft verpasst, weil die es nicht rechtzeitig bekanntmachen können, dass sie früher anfangen.


----------



## Terrorsatan (27. April 2011)

Dass das Uninetz in Passau so kacke is, dass ichn DSL vertrag brauch...15 €s mehr im Monat  5/5
Dass die ganzen gut aussehenden studentinnen Lehramt machen ( WIESO NUR?? ) 5/5


----------



## Ceiwyn (27. April 2011)

Dass in Trier die ganzen gut aussehenden Studentinnen "Chinese Studies" und Japanologie machen. 5/5

Aber man geht ja nicht wegen den Frauen in die Uni. ^^


----------



## Konov (27. April 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Dass in Trier die ganzen gut aussehenden Studentinnen "Chinese Studies" und Japanologie machen. 5/5
> 
> Aber man geht ja nicht wegen den Frauen in die Uni. ^^



Nicht? Dachte das wäre ein Grund


----------



## Selor Kiith (28. April 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Aber man geht ja nicht wegen den Frauen in die Uni. ^^



Alles umsonst?!?!


----------



## Tilbie (28. April 2011)

Fuß eingeschlafen D: 2/5


----------



## Ceiwyn (28. April 2011)

4/5 Bücherstapel




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Potpotom (28. April 2011)

Trier <3

Es regnet... 1/5


----------



## Davatar (28. April 2011)

Dass ich vor ein paar Tagen ne wichtige Notiz auf meinem iPhone gelöscht habe, weil ich nicht wusste, was sie bedeutete, mir heute wieder eingefallen ist, was sie bedeutet und ich jetzt das Datum das drin stand nicht mehr weiss, obwohl das jetzt wichtig zu wissen wäre: 5/5


----------



## Konov (28. April 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> 4/5 Bücherstapel
> 
> [...]
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Das Bild deiner Freundin ist sicherlich absichtlich zentraler Mittelpunkt des Bildes UND des Bücherstapels?  

edit:... oder wer auch immer das sein sollte ^^


----------



## Ceiwyn (28. April 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Das Bild deiner Freundin ist sicherlich absichtlich zentraler Mittelpunkt des Bildes UND des Bücherstapels?
> 
> edit:... oder wer auch immer das sein sollte ^^



Öh, stimmt, jetzt seh ich es auch^^. Verdammt.


----------



## Olliruh (28. April 2011)

Ipod im Süd-Atlantik versengt 5/5


----------



## HitotsuSatori (28. April 2011)

Gleich Uni bis 19.30 Uhr... 5/5


----------



## Grushdak (28. April 2011)

Wäsche trocknet draußen vor sich hin, war so gut wie trocken,
ich stöber im Internet - plötzlich ein Krach - ich gucke raus,
heftiges Gewitter -> Wäsche wieder "etwas" feuchter. 10/10 aaarghh


----------



## Alux (28. April 2011)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Ipod im Süd-Atlantik versengt 5/5



ich stelle den hier zur Wahl des Fail des tages


----------



## Olliruh (28. April 2011)

Lass mich ://  
Ich war am Strand schlafen , hab Musik gehört & den Ipod in der Tasche gehabt. Dann kam ne Freundin & meinte das wir schwimmen gehen sollen


----------



## Ceiwyn (28. April 2011)

Da merkt man, was für einen Schrott man heutzutage bekommt. Als ich mal mit meinem Handy im Schwimmtraining war, fiel es mir aus der Hosentasche, während ich gerade meine Flossen anzog. Ich sah ihm zu, wie es in fünf Meter Tiefe hinabtrudelte. Ich bin fix hinterher, hab es vom Boden wieder raufgeholt und den Akku auf die Heizung gelegt, da das Handy nur noch vibriert hat. Nach einer Stunde gings wieder. Müsste etwa so 7-8 Jahre her sein, ich wette mein Blackbarry würde so einen Tauchgang nicht überstehen.


----------



## Dracun (28. April 2011)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Ipod im Süd-Atlantik versen*k*t 5/5


Ja diese ganze SItuation ist schon etwas strange .. aber kann passieren. Vor allem da sie ja so winzig sind


----------



## Olliruh (28. April 2011)

Aber ich muss sagen ,dass ein Ipod auch nicht dazu gebaut sein muss ,Wasser stand zuhalten . Wer damit Schwimmen geht muss halt damit leben dass er kaputt geht


----------



## Sh1k4ri (28. April 2011)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Aber ich muss sagen ,dass ein Ipod auch nicht dazu gebaut sein muss ,Wasser stand zuhalten . Wer damit Schwimmen geht muss halt damit leben dass er kaputt geht



Meiner hat die Waschmaschine überlebt.

Think about it


----------



## Olliruh (28. April 2011)

Salzwasser owned alles  
Vorallem ist die Waschmaschine was anderes als 2 1/2 Stunden schnorcheln


----------



## tear_jerker (28. April 2011)

Terrorsatan schrieb:


> Dass die ganzen gut aussehenden studentinnen Lehramt machen ( WIESO NUR?? ) 5/5




ein problem, aber kein hinderniss, bin auf einer uni mit 70% frauenanteil weil fast alles auf lehramt gelehrt wird, da hat man als BA Sowi dann schonmal nen sonderstatus.
zu unseren atriumsparties kommt das ganze männliche umland mit bussen(sogar aus karlsruhe) die schon scherzhaft "M*****-Busse genannt werden^^


----------



## Sh1k4ri (28. April 2011)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Salzwasser owned alles
> Vorallem ist die Waschmaschine was anderes als 2 1/2 Stunden schnorcheln



Frage ist, wieso merkt man net, dass man nen Ipod bei sich hat. Wenns nich grad ein Nano/Shuffle is


----------



## Olliruh (28. April 2011)

war der Nano -.-
schon seid 2 Jahren hab ich den dabei & ich mach damit sogar Bier auf ein echt tolles teil. 
Hoffentlich bekomm ich den nochmal <3


----------



## BlizzLord (28. April 2011)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Lass mich ://
> Ich war am Strand schlafen , hab Musik gehört & den Ipod in der Tasche gehabt. Dann kam ne Freundin & meinte das wir schwimmen gehen sollen



Gehen wir das nochmal durch:
Du liegst und hörst Musik Freundin kommt du nimmst die Ohrstöpsel raus legst sie zur Seite und vergisst dann das du nen IPod in der Tasche hast!?
Und vorallem wo hast du ihn bitte fest gemacht das du ihn nicht bemerkst?^^

Oh gott nehm niemals deine Brieftasche mit an den Strand.


----------



## Olliruh (28. April 2011)

ja wir waren noch vorher an der Bar & ich hab noch mein T-Shirt angezogen ,sie ist schon los gegangen & ich bin schnell hinterher & war unachtsam & zack war der Ipod in der Tasche.


----------



## tear_jerker (28. April 2011)

mach dir nix draus, bei apples(und nicht nur bei denen) eingebauten verschleiß hättest wahrscheinlich in 1 oder 2 jahren eh wieder einen neuen holen müssen


----------



## Ceiwyn (28. April 2011)

tear_jerker schrieb:


> ein problem, aber kein hinderniss, bin auf einer uni mit 70% frauenanteil weil fast alles auf lehramt gelehrt wird, da hat man als BA Sowi dann schonmal nen sonderstatus.
> zu unseren atriumsparties kommt das ganze männliche umland mit bussen(sogar aus karlsruhe) die schon scherzhaft "M*****-Busse genannt werden^^



Du kommst ausm Karlsruher Raum? Noch einer!


----------



## tear_jerker (28. April 2011)

nicht ganz, 40km entfernt von karlsruhe. genauere angaben lass ich mal lieber, steht eh schon wieder zu viel hier was mich entlarven könnte^^

btt: das burgerking einen immer fragt ob man ketchup oder mayo zu den pommes will obwohl burgerking nie mayonese hat 2/5 ^^


----------



## Ceiwyn (28. April 2011)

tear_jerker schrieb:


> nicht ganz, 40km entfernt von karlsruhe. genauere angaben lass ich mal lieber, steht eh schon wieder zu viel hier was mich entlarven könnte^^
> 
> btt: das burgerking einen immer fragt ob man ketchup oder mayo zu den pommes will obwohl burgerking nie mayonese hat 2/5 ^^



Ach, ein Heidelberger oder Mannheimer!

Dass die Spardinger bei BK verwirrend sind. Dachte mit 5 Euro krieg ich 3 Bacon Cheeseburger und zwei Whopper jr., aber nee, Bacon Cheeseburger kosten 1,50 und Whopper jr. 2,00. 3/5


----------



## tear_jerker (28. April 2011)

nee auch nicht, mehr nach frankreich hin 

die neue southparkfolge war schlecht  4/5


----------



## Ceiwyn (28. April 2011)

5/5 Zwischenprüfung morgen! Ich werd irre... 


Hmm, dann eben Rastatt oder Baden Baden.


----------



## Manaori (29. April 2011)

Saumüde, heute Deutscharbeit, und bin seit sicher fünf Uhr wach wegen beschissenen Bauchschmerzen. 5/5

Edit: Und schlecht ist mir auch -.- 5/5


----------



## Knallfix (29. April 2011)

Waschmaschine verreckt 10/10
Ist eine Miele und das "positve" ist, sie hat 20 Jahre und 2 Monate lang ohne einmal zu mucken funktioniert.

Knall


----------



## H2OTest (29. April 2011)

das alle 3 meiner ps2 controler leer oder kaputt sind -.-5/5


----------



## Konov (29. April 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> 5/5 Zwischenprüfung morgen! Ich werd irre...



Viel Glück!

Dass die Medien wieder voll sind mit dem ganzen Hochzeitsgelumpe von Prinz William und Kate.
Wen interessiert der Müll eigentlich? Und dann immer diese Sprüche "die Hochzeit des Jahres", "der Kuss des Jahres", "das Event des Jahres".... für wie beschränkt halten einen die Medien eigentlich? 
Oder schreiben die das extra, hauptsache es klingt nach irgendwas?  5/5


----------



## Ceiwyn (29. April 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Dass die Medien wieder voll sind mit dem ganzen Hochzeitsgelumpe von Prinz William und Kate.
> Wen interessiert der Müll eigentlich? Und dann immer diese Sprüche "die Hochzeit des Jahres", "der Kuss des Jahres", "das Event des Jahres".... für wie beschränkt halten einen die Medien eigentlich?
> Oder schreiben die das extra, hauptsache es klingt nach irgendwas?  5/5



Tja, Monarchie wird wieder in. Auch 5/5...


----------



## Tilbie (29. April 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Tja, Monarchie wird wieder in. Auch 5/5...



Ein hoch auf Königin Angela!

Hip Hip HURRRAchne doch nicht.


----------



## Konov (29. April 2011)

Ich mein, die Kate ist echt heiß wenn man die Bilder so sieht.
Aber das rechtfertigt nicht das ganze Brimbamborium um so eine Hochzeit.


----------



## Selor Kiith (29. April 2011)

Fernsehen...

"Die Megatestcompetition: Mensch gegen Hundekotauto, wer sammelt besser Scheiße!" 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

/5


----------



## Dominau (29. April 2011)

Wollte grad aus dem Haus laufen und dann BÄM!
Fängts sofort an zu regnen. 

3/5


----------



## Manaori (29. April 2011)

Immer noch übel und Bauchweh, aber Hauptsache, ich krieg Hunger. F**k you! 5/5

Edit@über mir: So gehts mir immer wenn ich aufn Balkon geh rauchen..


----------



## H2OTest (29. April 2011)

das ich mir cod 4 kaufen wollte steam nicht wollte, ich mich ausgeloggt habe, aber mein pw und geheime frage nicht mehr weiß, und jetzt ewig auf den support warten muss 6/5


----------



## Terrorsatan (29. April 2011)

Dass ich zwei bis zweieinhalb wochen auf einen Termin bei der Tcom warten darf, bis son heiner da meinen Anschluss freischaltet und dass sie erwarten, dass man von 10-18 Uhr da ist.........

Wieso dürfen die sich noch Dienstleister nennen?

alles ne verdammte schweinerei  10000000/5

Und dass ich die nächsten Tage schlecht schlafen werde, da mein Wohnheim direkt neben dem Festplatz liegt, wo so ne art Provinzoktoberfest gefeiert wird... 5/5

Dass jeder beschissene Film heute mit 3D beworben wird ( ich kann mich noch gut erinnern, als 3D neu war [ da war ich 10 ] )  5/5


----------



## Trôublex (29. April 2011)

Gaddafi 5/5


----------



## Ceiwyn (29. April 2011)

Manaori schrieb:


> So gehts mir immer wenn ich aufn Balkon geh rauchen..



5/5 Raucher, die sich ständig darüber beschweren, dass es draußen warm, kalt, nass oder schwül ist. ^^ Hört auf zu Rauchen!


----------



## Manaori (29. April 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> 5/5 Raucher, die sich ständig darüber beschweren, dass es draußen warm, kalt, nass oder schwül ist. ^^ Hört auf zu Rauchen!



Ich habe mich nicht beschwert, das war nur eine Feststellung yxD Mir ist schonbewusst, dass ich selber schuld bin, wenn ich draußen friere. (und im sommer ists am balkon kühler als inmeinem zimmer. Wobei der Südseite ist. Das ist irgendwie bedenklich.)


----------



## Alux (29. April 2011)

Regen 5/5, könnt kotzen bei dem Mistwetter


----------



## BlizzLord (29. April 2011)

<-- Hat hier sonnige 18-23°C LÖL :>

Das ich keine lust hab raus zu gehen 5/5


----------



## Ceiwyn (29. April 2011)

3/5 .. installiere mal wieder C&C - die ersten 10 Jahre. Und natürlich reicht da nicht ein CD-Key, nein ich muss sechs hintereinander eingeben. Echt nervig.


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (29. April 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> 3/5 .. installiere mal wieder C&C - die ersten 10 Jahre. Und natürlich reicht da nicht ein CD-Key, nein ich muss sechs hintereinander eingeben. Echt nervig.



das musste ich bestimmt schon 5mal überstehen...und das alles nur wegen generäle


----------



## Selor Kiith (29. April 2011)

Dragon Wars

ARGH selten so einen abartig dämlichen Film gesehen der in der Werbung noch recht ansprechend klang *Heul*
5/5


----------



## Ceiwyn (29. April 2011)

5/5 "Spaghetti oder Spagetti?" Wie soll man darüber 250 Wörter schreiben? Welcher bösartige Gott lässt mich immer solche Artikel annehmen?


----------



## tonygt (30. April 2011)

Das ich eigentlich geplant hatte, Gestern nur ein Glas Whiskey mit der Wg zu trinken und um 12 im Bett zu liegen, damit ich für Heute nacht Fit bin. 
Es wurde die Flasche gelehrt, ich bin irgendwann um 4 ins Bett gekrochen und fühl mich jetzt nicht so prickelnd 2/5


----------



## HitotsuSatori (30. April 2011)

Mein Hund hat Verdauungsprobleme.  5/5


----------



## zoizz (30. April 2011)

Was für ein Whiskey tonygt? Klang so, als ob du Genießer der Purtrinkens seiest.

Appetit auf Whisky haben, aber nur so billiges Wodkazeugs im Hause haben ... gesellschaftlicher Abstieg. 4/5


----------



## Alux (30. April 2011)

heite schon wieder erinnert worden sein wie scheiße es ist bei den verdammten eltern zu wohnen drölftausend/5


----------



## Konov (30. April 2011)

Alux schrieb:


> heite schon wieder erinnert worden sein wie scheiße es ist bei den verdammten eltern zu wohnen drölftausend/5



Irgendwann biste froh dass es sie gab


----------



## Selor Kiith (30. April 2011)

Ich selbst 
5/5


----------



## Scharamo (1. Mai 2011)

Das zu schlechte Wetter heute bzw. gestern. 2/5


----------



## Olliruh (1. Mai 2011)

Scheiß BvB 5/5
aber alles gute trotzdem :>


----------



## M1ghtymage (1. Mai 2011)

Dankä


----------



## Edou (1. Mai 2011)

Es ist so lustig, seit ich ein kleines Kind bin hab ich diese BVB09 Bettwäsche, bin aber Schalker.  Naja, ich gönn es den Dortmundern (Ich bin nicht wirklich ein Schalker der den Rivalen hasst, find es unsinnig) und Glückwunsch an den neuen Deutschen Meister!

Was mich aufregt: Wenn ich Dröfl mal die Nacht aufwache. >.< 5/5


----------



## Sh1k4ri (1. Mai 2011)

randalierende Vollpfosten UNENDLICH/5.


----------



## Konov (1. Mai 2011)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> randalierende Vollpfosten UNENDLICH/5.



Morgens um halb 11 schon?? 

Unsicherheit bezgl. eines Studienplatzes 5/5


----------



## Sh1k4ri (1. Mai 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Morgens um halb 11 schon??
> 
> Unsicherheit bezgl. eines Studienplatzes 5/5



Ne allgemein. Besonders hier in Hamburg ist das nervig, geht von Autos anzünden bis Polizisten mit Steinen bewerfen. Und das alles obwohl eigentlich nur "demonstriert" werden sollte. 

Aber so sind sie halt, die Linken. Zwar nicht alle, aber leider zu viele.


----------



## Ceiwyn (1. Mai 2011)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Aber so sind sie halt, die Linken. Zwar nicht alle, aber leider zu viele.



Vielleicht wäre es angebracht, mal zwischen radikalen und gemäßigten zu unterscheiden. Die Leute, die da Krawall machen, sind weniger die politisch aktiven Linken, sondern irgendwelche, durch Drogen und Alkohol bis oben hin zugedröhnte Straßenpenner.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (1. Mai 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Vielleicht wäre es angebracht, mal zwischen radikalen und gemäßigten zu unterscheiden. Die Leute, die da Krawall machen, sind weniger die politisch aktiven Linken, sondern irgendwelche, durch Drogen und Alkohol bis oben hin zugedröhnte Straßenpenner.



Ich will hier keine Diskussion starten, da das hier ja nicht so erwünscht ist. Jedenfalls stehe ich zu meiner Meinung, die werd ich jetzt aber hier nicht kundtun.

B2T: Morgen wieder zur Arbeit ... 5/5


----------



## White_Sky (1. Mai 2011)

Morgen wieder Schule 5/5!


----------



## tear_jerker (1. Mai 2011)

das unser LoL-Mann bei SK Gaming ein totaler arsch ist 2/5


----------



## zoizz (1. Mai 2011)

Leute, die ihre vorgeschobene political-correctness immer und überall plakativ verbreiten müssen, ohne seinem Gegenüber die eigene freie Meinung zuzugestehen: 5/5


----------



## Deanne (1. Mai 2011)

3/5: Sonnenbrand auf der Nase. Ich bin es einfach nicht gewohnt, mehrere Stunden in der Sonne zu verbringen und meine helle Haut verträgt das irgendwie auch nicht.


----------



## Alux (1. Mai 2011)

Strahlender Sonnenschein und es schüttet gleichzeitig aus Kübeln. 10/5


----------



## Sabito (1. Mai 2011)

Langeweile ohne Ende 5/5


----------



## Reflox (1. Mai 2011)

Mückenstiche auf Fingerbeeren ---> autsch 5/5


----------



## Alux (1. Mai 2011)

Fingerbeeren?


----------



## Ceiwyn (1. Mai 2011)

Alux schrieb:


> Fingerbeeren?



Frag lieber nicht...


----------



## Reflox (1. Mai 2011)

Alux schrieb:


> Fingerbeeren?



Der obere Teil des Fingers. Ungebildete Kreatur!


----------



## yves1993 (1. Mai 2011)

Reflox schrieb:


> Der obere Teil des Fingers. Ungebildete Kreatur!



Ahja. Normalerweise nennt man das Fingerkuppen, aber gut...


----------



## Reflox (1. Mai 2011)

yves1993 schrieb:


> Ahja. Normalerweise nennt man das Fingerkuppen, aber gut...



Lasst mich doch, das sagt man bei uns halt so.


----------



## Alux (1. Mai 2011)

So alle mal tief durchatmen, dann gehts schon wieder^^.


----------



## yves1993 (1. Mai 2011)

Alux schrieb:


> So alle mal tief durchatmen, dann gehts schon wieder^^.



Macht aber wenig Sinn in einem Ragethread!!!111 5/5

xD


----------



## H2OTest (1. Mai 2011)

Gedichtsanalyse von 1844 -.- 5/5


----------



## Dracun (1. Mai 2011)

Das ich nicht wirklich das Mega Schnäppchen auf dem Trödel gemacht habe 1/5

Obwohl der Land of the Babes & Wing Commander 4 (das einzig Wahre WC )Fund verschönert das ganze ungemein.


----------



## HitotsuSatori (1. Mai 2011)

Japanisch-Hausaufgaben... 16 total bescheuerte Sätze übersetzen, zwei Seiten Text über die Kamakura-Zeit und dazu sechs Fragen... Hab ja sonst nichts zu tun! overninethousand/5


----------



## Ceiwyn (1. Mai 2011)

HitotsuSatori schrieb:


> Japanisch-Hausaufgaben... 16 total bescheuerte Sätze übersetzen, zwei Seiten Text über die Kamakura-Zeit und dazu sechs Fragen... Hab ja sonst nichts zu tun! overninethousand/5



Wurdest du zum Japanologie - Studium gezwungen? ^^

Bei aber ähnlich, komm zur Zeit aus dem Lernen kaum raus... Freitag 2. Zwischenprüfung 5/5


----------



## tonygt (1. Mai 2011)

Das ich mir erst letzten Montag, die Hüfte beim Biken geprellt habe und deswegen 3 Tage lang gehumpelt bin und es Heut nach nichtmal 3 Tagen, wieder geschaft hab, mir meine Knie anzuschlagen, weswegen ich wieder humpel  3/5


----------



## Cantharion (1. Mai 2011)

4/5:
Morgen wieder Schule. Früh aufstehen (Nach einer Woche von 2-11Uhr schlafen sich auf 22:30 bis 6Uhr gewöhnen) und warscheinlich auch noch Regen.


----------



## Alux (1. Mai 2011)

Cantharion schrieb:


> 4/5:
> Morgen wieder Schule. Früh aufstehen (Nach einer Woche von 2-11Uhr schlafen sich auf 22:30 bis 6Uhr gewöhnen)



na gz so gings mir die woche jetzt grad


----------



## Ceiwyn (1. Mai 2011)

5/5 kauft nie Gouda Light für 80 Cent... buah so was widerliches. Naja, wenn man kein Geld hat. :/


----------



## Dracun (1. Mai 2011)

Das Mein Controller für die PSx anscheinend Kaputt ist .. 3/5 .. nun ja wie gut das es EBAY gibt


----------



## Ceiwyn (1. Mai 2011)

Dracun schrieb:


> Das Mein Controller für die PSx anscheinend Kaputt ist .. 3/5 .. nun ja wie gut das es EBAY gibt



Verstreicht bei dir auch mal ein Tag, ohne dass etwas kaputt geht?


----------



## Dracun (1. Mai 2011)

Na ja dat Teil ist alt gewesen und der zustand war schon beim Kauf net so wirklich supi gewesen  Von daher darf es ruhig kaputt gehen und bei mir ist alles heill wie kommst du jetzt da druff "Verstreicht bei dir auch mal ein Tag, ohne dass etwas kaputt geht? " ?


----------



## tear_jerker (1. Mai 2011)

edit: falscher thread


----------



## Ceiwyn (1. Mai 2011)

Dracun schrieb:


> Na ja dat Teil ist alt gewesen und der zustand war schon beim Kauf net so wirklich supi gewesen  Von daher darf es ruhig kaputt gehen und bei mir ist alles heill wie kommst du jetzt da druff "Verstreicht bei dir auch mal ein Tag, ohne dass etwas kaputt geht? " ?



Erst letztens ging etwas kaputt, was deine Frau reparieren musste. Und ein paar Wochen davor ging irgendein Gamepad futsch. Imitierst du in deiner Freizeit Tim Taylor?^^


----------



## Dracun (1. Mai 2011)

1. Habe ich es repariert, nur meine Frau durfte es zusammen pappen, da ich für diverse Fummelei-Arbeiten manchmal net den Nerv habe.
2. Der Pad vom SEGA Mega Drive 2 kam kaputt hier an, und mit nötigen Ersatzteil habe ich dat Ding schon längst wieder repariert. 

Also ist dieses Pad, das erste was richtig kaputt zu sein scheint , da der rechte Analog Stick net funzen will.
Und Tim Allen macht alles kaputt, ich mach zu 90 % alles wieder ganz, was ich kaputt geliefert bekomme


----------



## HitotsuSatori (1. Mai 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Wurdest du zum Japanologie - Studium gezwungen? ^^



Natürlich nicht. ^^ Aber wir haben eine neue Dozentin und die scheint die verschiedenen Aufgaben nicht aufzuteilen (so wie die vorher), sondern einfach alle Aufgaben für drei Lektionen auf einmal rauszuschmeißen und das finde ich 
a) dämlich, weil der Lerneffekt durch die Masse an Aufgaben ausbleibt
und
b) vollkommen sinnlos, weil es so wieder die nächsten drei Wochen überhaupt keine Aufgaben gibt.
Ach ja...
c) Ich hab einfach keine Lust bei diesem Wetter in der Bude zu hocken und dumme Aufgaben zu machen. -.-


----------



## yves1993 (2. Mai 2011)

Vevo 10/5
Zensur in der Musik 1000/5


----------



## EspCap (2. Mai 2011)

Word. Drucker. Beides Zusammen. Windows. &#8734;/5


----------



## Sharwen (2. Mai 2011)

Meine Haare -.- 100/5
Die fetten so schnell nach... zum KOTZEN. Ich brauch die nur einen Tag nicht waschen und seh aus wien Penner oder als hätt ich mir Butter rein massiert.

Mein Rechner 2/5
Er startet neu, wenn ich herunterfahren drücke AUSSER ich melde mich vorher ab! Dann gehts...

Heuschnupfen 3/5 
Heute mal nicht ganz so intensiv.


----------



## Noxiel (2. Mai 2011)

> Ajo liebe Mods. Es geht hier darum nieder zu schreiben was man nicht mag oder was einen aufregt. Jetzt bin ich mal gespannt ob ihr zu den Leuten gehört die sich wieder hinter dem deutschen Pressekodex <-- ZENSUR verstecken oder aber ob ihr die freie Meinung (MEINE MEINUNG) einfach einmal gelten lässt. Klaro macht man sich damit nicht beliebt, aber ich bin nunmal nicht einer von den Spaßgesellschaftstypen die sich durch moderne Medien, untergrundschlechte Comedy und mega geschmierten Journalismus gleichschalten bzw. in Ruhe wiegen lässt. Und wenn ich was scheiße finde oder es mich nervt, dann sag ich es auch! Auch im Beisein des anderen, weil es ist sonst unfair er könnte ja meine er wäre willkommen dabei ist das garnicht so.



Lieber Peloquin,

es tut mir ja leid aber bei Buffed haben wir eine ganz klare Netiquette was Äußerungen angeht, wie du sie getätigt hast. Ich habe deinen Beitrag komplett entfernt, da nicht mehr sehr viel davon übrig geblieben wäre, wenn ich nur die Verstöße gelöscht hätte.

Deine Meinung in allen Ehren, aber es gibt Regeln, an die du dich - mit der Anmeldung auf Buffed - zu halten hast.


----------



## Aventhor (2. Mai 2011)

Am meisten regen mich im Moment die Leute in WoW auf die nach Nerfs schreiben obwohl der neue Patch und die neuen Inis nichtmal ne Woche alt sind. Am 1. Tag wurd schon nach Nerfs gerufen.. Nicht jeder kennt den Boss also gibts Wipes.. normal. Aber was machen die meisten? Die Gruppe verlassen.. super Idee.


----------



## Manaori (2. Mai 2011)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Lieber Peloquin,
> 
> es tut mir ja leid aber bei Buffed haben wir eine ganz klare Netiquette was Äußerungen angeht, wie du sie getätigt hast. Ich habe deinen Beitrag komplett entfernt, da nicht mehr sehr viel davon übrig geblieben wäre, wenn ich nur die Verstöße gelöscht hätte.
> 
> Deine Meinung in allen Ehren, aber es gibt Regeln, an die du dich - mit der Anmeldung auf Buffed - zu halten hast.



Danke schön. Mein Glaube an die Mods ist wiederhergestellt xD 

BtT: 

Erst mittaggegessen und schon wieder Hunger 3/5 
kaum noch was zu essen im Haus 4/5
Viel zu tun und auf nix BOck 5/5 -.-


----------



## Sabito (2. Mai 2011)

Aus dem 5:40Uhr aufstehen wurde 5:00Aufstehen 5/5
Ich habe es geschafft in 40Min komplett fertig zu werden heute morgen 2/5 die große langeweile Folge darauf und hielt 40Min an 5/5.


----------



## MrBrownie (2. Mai 2011)

Mein Geldbeutel wurde geklaut 10000/5


----------



## schneemaus (2. Mai 2011)

Dass ich am Samstag verpeilt hab, einkaufen zu gehen, weil ich dachte, das ich das heute machen könnte - da mein Vater aber bis morgen auf Geschäftsreise ist, was mir lustigerweise gestern erst eingefallen ist, hab ich kaum noch was zu Essen daheim und kein Auto, um einkaufen zu fahren -> 4/5


----------



## HitotsuSatori (2. Mai 2011)

schneemaus schrieb:


> ... kein Auto, um einkaufen zu fahren -> 4/5



Laufen?

BTT: Nicht wahrhaben wollen, dass eine Beziehung beendet ist und bleibt. 5/5


----------



## schneemaus (2. Mai 2011)

HitotsuSatori schrieb:


> Laufen?
> 
> BTT: Nicht wahrhaben wollen, dass eine Beziehung beendet ist und bleibt. 5/5



Hm. Wenn ich nicht in einem 550-Einwohner-Dorf mit 18 km Entfernung zum nächsten Supermarkt wohnen würde, würde ich das in Erwägung ziehen. Aber so... Nein, danke  Und nein, mit dem Fahrrad werd ich auch nicht hinfahren, hab ich keins.

Dass mein Auto kaputt ist -> 1000000/5, wollte ich noch anmerken >_>


----------



## Manaori (2. Mai 2011)

HitotsuSatori schrieb:


> Laufen?
> 
> BTT: Nicht wahrhaben wollen, dass eine Beziehung beendet ist und bleibt. 5/5



Je nachdem, wie weit man zum nächsten Laden hat... schwierig. Bei mir sinds zwei Kilometer (landei xD), und ich schätze mal, bei ihm/ihrauch was in der art.


----------



## schneemaus (2. Mai 2011)

Manaori schrieb:


> Je nachdem, wie weit man zum nächsten Laden hat... schwierig. Bei mir sinds zwei Kilometer (landei xD), und ich schätze mal, bei ihm/ihrauch was in der art.



Zwei Kilometer wären ja schön - da würd ich laufen


----------



## Manaori (2. Mai 2011)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Zwei Kilometer wären ja schön - da würd ich laufen



Würd ich auch, wenn meine doofe Fußverletzung nicht wär ^^ momentan gehts halt nicht.


----------



## schneemaus (2. Mai 2011)

Manaori schrieb:


> Würd ich auch, wenn meine doofe Fußverletzung nicht wär ^^ momentan gehts halt nicht.



Verständlich - was hast du denn? :/


----------



## Manaori (2. Mai 2011)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Verständlich - was hast du denn? :/



Vor drei Wochen ne kleine OP gehabt, und irgendwie tuts doch noch weh  (Aber turnbefreiung schon vorbei, hauptsache *seufzel*) Ist halt ungut wenn ich zu lange in Schuhen stecke, mir draufsteige (tu ich dauernd) oder sonst falsch bewege.


----------



## Konov (2. Mai 2011)

Würde sagen, dann lässte dir heute abend ne Pizza kommen schneemaus! 

Das miese Wetter mal wieder und die automatische schlechte Laune die dabei aufkommt.... 5/5


----------



## schneemaus (2. Mai 2011)

Manaori schrieb:


> Vor drei Wochen ne kleine OP gehabt, und irgendwie tuts doch noch weh  (Aber turnbefreiung schon vorbei, hauptsache *seufzel*) Ist halt ungut wenn ich zu lange in Schuhen stecke, mir draufsteige (tu ich dauernd) oder sonst falsch bewege.



Hört sich zemlich unlustig an :/ Dann wünsch ich mal schnelle Genesung!



Konov schrieb:


> Würde sagen, dann lässte dir heute abend ne Pizza kommen schneemaus!



Es gibt sage und schreibe einen (!) Pizzalieferdienst, der in unser Kaff liefert - und der is so grottig, dass ich die Finger davon lasse. Die guten liefern entweder gar nicht hier hin oder erst ab nem Bestellwert von 25-30€ - und bei aller Liebe, so viel ess ich sicherlich nicht...


----------



## Manaori (2. Mai 2011)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Hört sich zemlich unlustig an :/ Dann wünsch ich mal schnelle Genesung!
> 
> 
> 
> Es gibt sage und schreibe einen (!) Pizzalieferdienst, der in unser Kaff liefert - und der is so grottig, dass ich die Finger davon lasse. Die guten liefern entweder gar nicht hier hin oder erst ab nem Bestellwert von 25-30€ - und bei aller Liebe, so viel ess ich sicherlich nicht...



Danke  

Und hey - zu euch liefert wer? Sauerrei. Zu uns keiner, dabedi ist die nächste Kleinstadt (naja, 10000 EW, aber dafür fünf Pizzerien xD) nur acht kilometer entfernt -.- 

Ahja: Immer noch Hunger und kaum noch was daheim 4/5


----------



## Konov (2. Mai 2011)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Es gibt sage und schreibe einen (!) Pizzalieferdienst, der in unser Kaff liefert - und der is so grottig, dass ich die Finger davon lasse. Die guten liefern entweder gar nicht hier hin oder erst ab nem Bestellwert von 25-30€ - und bei aller Liebe, so viel ess ich sicherlich nicht...



Das ist natürlich echt übel... musste wohl hungern... oder aus nichts etwas zaubern


----------



## Dominau (2. Mai 2011)

Bis Mittwoch ein Buch komplett durchzulesen, dass mich echt 0 intressiert.   
5/5


----------



## ZAM (2. Mai 2011)

Uneinsichtigkeit 4/5


----------



## schneemaus (2. Mai 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Das ist natürlich echt übel... musste wohl hungern... oder aus nichts etwas zaubern



Es ist ja noch ein kleines bisschen was da... Hungern muss ich nicht, aber viel oder was Gutes wird wohl nicht bei rumkommen *schulterzuck*


----------



## Konov (2. Mai 2011)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Es ist ja noch ein kleines bisschen was da... Hungern muss ich nicht, aber viel oder was Gutes wird wohl nicht bei rumkommen *schulterzuck*



Achso, na dann gehts ja 

Gleich zur Schule zu müssen und irgendwie null Bock zu haben und müde zu sein weil ich um 7 aufgestanden bin. 3/5


----------



## Firun (2. Mai 2011)

Hirn-freies Verhalten 5/5


----------



## yves1993 (2. Mai 2011)

ZAM schrieb:


> Uneinsichtigkeit 4/5



Ich für mich stufe sowas auf 10/5 hoch.

Wenn mir etwas, was ich sonst zu jedem noch so verrücktem Zeitpunkt weiss, es aber dann vergesse wo ich es mal gebrauchen könnte 5/5


----------



## Sh1k4ri (2. Mai 2011)

DIE D00FEN CR33PAS !!!1111einself


----------



## Ceiwyn (2. Mai 2011)

0/5 mal wieder Fußball gespielt
5/5 Dass Fußball und Jogging scheinbar auf verschiedene Ausdauerspeicher zurückgreifen. 8 Kilometer joggen? Kein Thema. Aber auch nur 10 Minuten volle Pulle Hallenfußball spielen - abartig.


----------



## Konov (2. Mai 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> 0/5 mal wieder Fußball gespielt
> 5/5 Dass Fußball und Jogging scheinbar auf verschiedene Ausdauerspeicher zurückgreifen. 8 Kilometer joggen? Kein Thema. Aber auch nur 10 Minuten volle Pulle Hallenfußball spielen - abartig.



Kenn ich!
Merkt man schon wenn man nur ein paar Minuten Konditionstraining macht beim / zwischen den Jogg-Phasen. Man ist genauso kaputt, wie wenn man 3km langsam gelaufen wäre.

Die Anstrengung scheint sich unterschiedlich auszuwirken... geht halt viel stärker auf die Pumpe.


----------



## Manaori (2. Mai 2011)

Frauen 5/5 
Man sollt emeinen, dreimal entschuldigen, einmal erklären, wieso man es missverstanden hat, U ND noch einlenken, sollte reichen, damit sie nicht mehr zickt... Manchmal schäme ich mich echt, Brüste zu haben -.- 
Wäre ich ein Mann, ich wäre schwul. Das ist doch echt nicht auszuhalten.


----------



## Ceiwyn (2. Mai 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Kenn ich!
> Merkt man schon wenn man nur ein paar Minuten Konditionstraining macht beim / zwischen den Jogg-Phasen. Man ist genauso kaputt, wie wenn man 3km langsam gelaufen wäre.
> 
> Die Anstrengung scheint sich unterschiedlich auszuwirken... geht halt viel stärker auf die Pumpe.



Fies ist es dann, wenn noch welche mitspielen, die vom Können her locker in der 3. Liga kicken könnten. Die rennen echt zwei Stunden lang vor - zurück, vor - zurück. Das alles ohne Pause... wie schafft man das eigentlich?


----------



## Sabito (2. Mai 2011)

Manaori schrieb:


> Frauen 5/5
> Man sollt emeinen, dreimal entschuldigen, einmal erklären, wieso man es missverstanden hat, U ND noch einlenken, sollte reichen, damit sie nicht mehr zickt... Manchmal schäme ich mich echt, Brüste zu haben -.-
> Wäre ich ein Mann, ich wäre schwul. Das ist doch echt nicht auszuhalten.



Das Problem kenne ich als man nicht, obwohl ich mein Junge bin (wie den auch ohne ein weibliches Wesen in meiner Nähe?).
5/5 Das ich Hunger habe aber bei dem kleinsten Bissen kotzen könnte.
5/5 Das ich gerade i-wie kein Pro7 Empfange, ich will die Simpsons gucken!


----------



## Konov (2. Mai 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Fies ist es dann, wenn noch welche mitspielen, die vom Können her locker in der 3. Liga kicken könnten. Die rennen echt zwei Stunden lang vor - zurück, vor - zurück. Das alles ohne Pause... wie schafft man das eigentlich?



Keine Ahnung, denke mal, es ist ein Unterschied ob man ein paar Jahre laufen trainiert hat oder ein paar Jahre halbwegs professionell Fussballspielen.

Bei letzterem muss man halt mehr Sprinten und Co., denke das ist ein wichtiger aspekt, den man beim 4-5km Laufen praktisch nicht beachtet.


----------



## Manaori (2. Mai 2011)

Sabito schrieb:


> Das Problem kenne ich als man nicht, obwohl ich mein Junge bin (wie den auch ohne ein weibliches Wesen in meiner Nähe?).
> 5/5 Das ich Hunger habe aber bei dem kleinsten Bissen kotzen könnte.
> 5/5 Das ich gerade i-wie kein Pro7 Empfange, ich will die Simpsons gucken!



Genau das meine ich ja xD


----------



## Sabito (2. Mai 2011)

Manaori schrieb:


> Genau das meine ich ja xD



Ich hoffe dass ich das bald ändere mit dem weiblichen Wesen.^^

Das ich angeblich Pro7 immernoch nicht empfange. 10/5 -.-


----------



## Manaori (2. Mai 2011)

Sabito schrieb:


> Ich hoffe dass ich das bald ändere mit dem weiblichen Wesen.^^
> 
> Das ich angeblich Pro7 immernoch nicht empfange. 10/5 -.-



Sei schlau und such dir nen Mann *flüster* Frauen bringen nur Ärger, wirklcih! Ich muss es wissen, ich bin eine! xD" 

Dass mein F uß noch wehtut aber meine Turnbefreiung abgelaufen ist... und morgen Sportunterricht. 5/5 Muss wohl noch zur Schulärztin..


----------



## Ceiwyn (2. Mai 2011)

Ich weiß nicht, was ich zu Abend essen soll 5/5.

Es muss auf jeden Fall etwas Leichtes sein, hab mich zu Mittag schon vollgestopft. Aber ich hab weder Lust auf Toast, noch auf Brot, noch auf Cornflakes.


----------



## HitotsuSatori (2. Mai 2011)

Manaori schrieb:


> Sei schlau und such dir nen Mann *flüster* Frauen bringen nur Ärger, wirklcih! Ich muss es wissen, ich bin eine! xD"



Da hast du Recht! ^^ Allerdings kenn ich auch genug männliche Zicken und die können noch viel schlimmer sein. >.>


----------



## Manaori (2. Mai 2011)

HitotsuSatori schrieb:


> Da hast du Recht! ^^ Allerdings kenn ich auch genug männliche Zicken und die können noch viel schlimmer sein. >.>



Echt? o.o Die musst du mir mal vorstellen, sonst glaub ichs dir nicht xD Meiner Erfahrung nach waren Frauen bisher echt die schlimmsten.


----------



## Sabito (2. Mai 2011)

Manaori schrieb:


> Echt? o.o Die musst du mir mal vorstellen, sonst glaub ichs dir nicht xD Meiner Erfahrung nach waren Frauen bisher echt die schlimmsten.



Nee Männer können schlimmer sein.

Das es mir solangsam auf den **** geht das ich kein Pro7 empfange 20/5


----------



## yves1993 (2. Mai 2011)

Max Raabe OH SHI-/5

Wenn man gerade sowas von Hunger (Vorallem auf Süsses!!) hat und man schaut Galileo wenn sie einen Beitrag über den Besten Apfelkuchen bringen und einem beim Anblick das Waa- aa- aaahaaaa-



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




... oh wo war ich... achja: 10000/5 !!! (


----------



## Sabito (2. Mai 2011)

Das ich bei meiner MAthehausaufgabe (sollen wir ohne Taschenrechner rechnen, dürfen ihn aber zum überprüfen benutzen) was komplett anderes herrausbekomme als der Taschenrechner 10/5


----------



## Simi1994 (2. Mai 2011)

Creeper: 3/5
Explosion eines Creepers: 4/5
Durch diese sterben: 5/5
soviel zu Minecraft

Buch lesen von dem ich weiss wie es ausgeht: unbezahlar, ähm... ich meinte natürlich overninetousand/underninetousand






Qonix schrieb:


> 5/5 Leute die an Gott und den ganzen Schwachsinn glauben
> 
> 5/5 Vegetarier
> 
> 5/5 Raucher



1. Fail
2. Fail
und 3.: Fail


----------



## Tilbie (2. Mai 2011)

Sabito schrieb:


> Das ich bei meiner MAthehausaufgabe (sollen wir ohne Taschenrechner rechnen, dürfen ihn aber zum überprüfen benutzen) was komplett anderes herrausbekomme als der Taschenrechner 10/5



Dann is der Taschenrecher kaputt.


----------



## Budegirl (2. Mai 2011)

Es ist schön und gut, das sie den Bin Laden gefunden haben. Das sie ihn per Headshot hingestreckt haben, naja, genauso, das sie Familienmitglieder einkassiert haben.
Wenigstens kann er nix mehr anstellen.

Aber was mich absolut ärgert und ich echt wütend bin: Ich muss mich über meine eigenen Landsleute schämen.

Die feiern den Tod eines Terroristen wie die Hochzeitsfeier des Pärchens da aus Great Britain... -.-

Die freuen sich, das die Navy Seals (gerüchteweise) den Bin Laden ins Meer geschubst haben. Was ist das bloß für eine bescheidene Einstellung.
Den hätten sie auf ganz normale Weise verscharren können. Wie es halt in Ländern gemacht wird, wo Särge knapp, bzw kein Geld für nen Kriegsverbrecher ausgegeben werden will.
Aber nein, da packen sie ihn aufs Boot oder ins Flugzeug, um ihn dann über die Planke zu schmeissen.


Damn, das ist Endloskette an Ärgernissen, und die US-Army macht es nicht besser als der Terrorist....

Weil ich nicht weiß, wiewenig Punkte ich geben soll und es sowieso alles in allem shit ist was da zur Zeit passiert (auch die Sache mit den Verwandten vom Lybienmachthaber Gaddafi - hätte nicht sein müssen)
gibt es ein großes

THUMPS DOWN

Sorry, ich musste mich irgendwo jetzt darüber auslassen. Hab grad niemanden, mit dem ich darüber reden und diskutieren kann ^^


----------



## Sabito (2. Mai 2011)

Tilbie schrieb:


> Dann is der Taschenrecher kaputt.


nach ewigen nachrechnen doch noch einen weg gefunden, meine Lösung so zu vereinfachen, das es mit dem Taschenrechnerergebnis übereinstimmt 3/5


----------



## Manaori (2. Mai 2011)

Dass ich immer noch kein richtiges Thema für die Psychologie FBA habe... und die bis Weihnachten fertig sein muss 4/5 Bzw dass ich zwischen momentan zwei bis drei Themen schwanke, bei denen das, was mich am meisten reizen würde, laut der Prof extrem umfangreich und schwierig ist...


----------



## yves1993 (2. Mai 2011)

Simi1994 schrieb:


> 1. Fail
> 2. Fail
> und 3.: Fail



An Punkt 3 ist nichts Fail.

Leute die das bestreiten: 10/5


----------



## Alux (2. Mai 2011)

Budegirl schrieb:


> Damn, das ist Endloskette an Ärgernissen, und die US-Army macht es nicht besser als der Terrorist....



US Army ist das eine, da sind nur Idioten, wenn schon Krieg führen dann bitte mit den Marines die sind vernünftiger


----------



## Sabito (2. Mai 2011)

Das ich immernoch nicht Pro7 sehen kann und ich Primeval und Eureka sehen will 100/5 -.-


----------



## yves1993 (2. Mai 2011)

Sabito schrieb:


> Das ich immernoch nicht Pro7 sehen kann und ich Primeval und Eureka sehen will 100/5 -.-



Könnt ich dir meinen Pro7 Sender schenken würd ichs machen 

Hab Pro7 zweimal, einmal normal und einmal HD 

Oh äh und @ Topic:
Dass meine Packung Jellybeans gleich alle ist 3/5


----------



## Sabito (2. Mai 2011)

yves1993 schrieb:


> Könnt ich dir meinen Pro7 Sender schenken würd ichs machen
> 
> [...]



Könnte auch in die Stube gehen, aber da kann ich nicht meinen Pc mit hinnehmen. 5/5
Das eben Pro7 für 10sek ging. 4/5


----------



## tempörum (2. Mai 2011)

Manaori schrieb:


> Sei schlau und such dir nen Mann *flüster* Frauen bringen nur Ärger, wirklcih! Ich muss es wissen, ich bin eine! xD"



Aber die können einen auch ganz viel Freude bereiten und viele Wünsche erfüllen  Zumindest glaub ich das, im Augenblick bin ich Single -.-

Ach ja: Single sein 3/5


----------



## Manaori (2. Mai 2011)

tempörum schrieb:


> Aber die können einen auch ganz viel Freude bereiten und viele Wünsche erfüllen  Zumindest glaub ich das, im Augenblick bin ich Single -.-
> 
> Ach ja: Single sein 3/5



*an mir runterguck* ich weiß nicht, ob ich so was könnte. Aber ichwürd emich nun nicht als Maß aller Frauen nehmen 

3/5 auf die Nudeln warten.. HUNGER x.x


----------



## Ceiwyn (2. Mai 2011)

Manaori schrieb:


> *an mir runterguck* ich weiß nicht, ob ich so was könnte. Aber ichwürd emich nun nicht als Maß aller Frauen nehmen
> 
> 3/5 auf die Nudeln warten.. HUNGER x.x



Ich weiß ja nicht, wie du Wunsch und Freude wieder interpretiert hast. Aber es ging ihm glaube ich nicht darum, dass du diesen Wunschen mit deinem Körper nachkommst. *hüstel* Diplomatischer konnte ich mich nicht ausdrücken!

2/5 Finde bei der Sparkasse keine Option, den Kreditkartenstand nachzugucken. Oder muss ich das bei Visa machen?


----------



## Manaori (2. Mai 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Ich weiß ja nicht, wie du Wunsch und Freude wieder interpretiert hast. Aber es ging ihm glaube ich nicht darum, dass du diesen Wunschen mit deinem Körper nachkommst. *hüstel* Diplomatischer konnte ich mich nicht ausdrücken!
> 
> 2/5 Finde bei der Sparkasse keine Option, den Kreditkartenstand nachzugucken. Oder muss ich das bei Visa machen?



*prust* Das meinte ich auch gar nicht. Was das angeht.. ich persönlich halte mich nicht für hässlich. Wusste nur nicht, wie ichs besser ausdrücken konnte  

Gehts nicht einfach über Kontoauszug per Bankomat? o.o


----------



## Alux (2. Mai 2011)

yves1993 schrieb:


> Hab Pro7 zweimal, einmal normal und einmal HD



aber HD is kostenpflichtig oder


----------



## EspCap (2. Mai 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> 2/5 Finde bei der Sparkasse keine Option, den Kreditkartenstand nachzugucken. Oder muss ich das bei Visa machen?




Wenn du rausfindest wie es geht, sag's mir. Im Onlinebanking steht es bei mir jedenfalls nicht...


----------



## Ceiwyn (2. Mai 2011)

> Gehts nicht einfach über Kontoauszug per Bankomat? o.o



Klar, für 80 Cent. Außerdem müsste ich mich jetzt aufraffen und zur Uni latschen, wo der nächste Automat ist. Das dauert mindestens vier Minuten. Aber vermutlich hat sie schon zu, dann müsste ich ins Auto steigen und zwei Minuten fahren. Oder laufen, aber für heute reichts mit Sport. 

Fazit: Ich komme heute nicht mehr an meinen Kontostand.


----------



## yves1993 (2. Mai 2011)

Alux schrieb:


> aber HD is kostenpflichtig oder



Ehm also bei mir ist das irgendwie eh total seltsam mit den HD Programmen...

Hatte mir vor Monaten endlich für 900&#8364; meinen großen Flachbildfernseher fürs Zimmer zusammengespart und der hat nen eingebauten Reciever wie alle neueren Modelle halt.

Da dachte ich mir: Wieso nicht gleich auf Digitalfernsehen umsteigen, seitdem so viele Programme die ich schaue dem analogen entfallen sind (Bei uns zumindest) und da habe ich mir eine Recieverkarte für einmalig 80&#8364; gekauft.

Nichtnur dass ich jetzt wieder alle Programme und sogar 50 weitere habe, irgendwie sind Vox HD, Kabel1 HD, Pro7 HD, Sat1 HD, RTL HD, Das Erste HD, ZDF HD, Arte HD und Tele Letz HD mit dabei.
Anfangs war das nur ein Probeangebot die Programme drin zu lassen, und irgendwie bleibts jetzt trotzdem permanent.

Ich habe wie gesagt nur diese 80&#8364; einmalig bezahlt und zahle monatlich sonst nichts, nur meine eltern eben für die normale Analoge Gemeinschaftsantenne.

Bin recht zufrieden damit, aber ich denke nicht dass das so irgendwo in Deutschland geht.

http://imagin.lu/tel...bouquet-imagin/
Dieses Angebot nutze ich zZ.

Mh ok gerade gelesen dass das Probeangebot um 1 Jahr verlängert wurde o.O
Mh mal schauen, die 720p HD Versionen werden wohl kostenlos bleiben, die 1080p oder 1080i entfallen dann wieder. Die Programme waren nämlich auch für ne Zeit weg, außer einige 720p Programme...

Naja mal wieder ne Textwall verfasst yay! :/

@ Topic: Morgen schon ne Prüfung 4/5 ._.


----------



## tempörum (2. Mai 2011)

Manaori schrieb:


> ich persönlich halte mich nicht für hässlich. Wusste nur nicht, wie ichs besser ausdrücken konnte



lad ein Bild hoch, lad ein Bild hoch, lad ein Bild hoch  Du siehst mit Sicherheit gar nicht so schlimm aus (Aufmunterungsversuch xD )


----------



## Ceiwyn (2. Mai 2011)

tempörum schrieb:


> lad ein Bild hoch, lad ein Bild hoch, lad ein Bild hoch  Du siehst mit Sicherheit gar nicht so schlimm aus (Aufmunterungsversuch xD )



Wird man jetzt hier schon angebaggert?


----------



## zoizz (2. Mai 2011)

Das ich seit einer Woche meinem Chef hinterherlaufe, um den günstigen Zeitpunkt einer Gehaltserhöhung abzupassen .... 5/5


----------



## Sabito (2. Mai 2011)

Das nachdem Primeval und Eureka zuende sind mein Pro7 wieder funktioniert. 1000/5


----------



## Manaori (2. Mai 2011)

tempörum schrieb:


> lad ein Bild hoch, lad ein Bild hoch, lad ein Bild hoch  Du siehst mit Sicherheit gar nicht so schlimm aus (Aufmunterungsversuch xD )



hab keine fotos, pech  und zumindest was das angeht, hab ich eh keine Probleme


----------



## Konov (2. Mai 2011)

Das mit der Partnerbörse Buffed hatten wir ja auch schon... 


Scheinheiliges "alles ist toll, haha ich bin so lustig, reiße super Witze und lache so viel und so gern"- Getue von Pseudo-Freunden.... 
FRE**E! IHR GEHT MIR AUF DIE KLÖTZE! 5/5


----------



## Ceiwyn (2. Mai 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Scheinheiliges "alles ist toll, haha ich bin so lustig, reiße super Witze und lache so viel und so gern"- Getue von Pseudo-Freunden....
> FRE**E! IHR GEHT MIR AUF DIE KLÖTZE! 5/5



Ich bin froh, dass ich nur sehr wenige Freunde hab - aber dafür gute! Manche versuchen ja krampfhaft, ihren Facebook-Freundeskreis auf die reale Welt zu übertragen.

Ach ja, Facebook 5/5. Wer dort nicht angemeldet ist, gilt automatisch als verdächtig. :x


----------



## Manaori (2. Mai 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Ich bin froh, dass ich nur sehr wenige Freunde hab - aber dafür gute! Manche versuchen ja krampfhaft, ihren Facebook-Freundeskreis auf die reale Welt zu übertragen.
> 
> Ach ja, Facebook 5/5. Wer dort nicht angemeldet ist, gilt automatisch als verdächtig. :x



Fettes SIGN.

Aber du hast das asozial vergessen xD" 

Und es ist überalll..


----------



## Konov (2. Mai 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Ich bin froh, dass ich nur sehr wenige Freunde hab - aber dafür gute! Manche versuchen ja krampfhaft, ihren Facebook-Freundeskreis auf die reale Welt zu übertragen.
> 
> Ach ja, Facebook 5/5. Wer dort nicht angemeldet ist, gilt automatisch als verdächtig. :x



Auch von mir ein wohltuendes "sign" an dieser Stelle.


----------



## Manaori (3. Mai 2011)

Strömender Regen,Bauchschmerzen, Fußweh, und ich muss heute unbedingt einkaufen, weil ich nicht mal mehr Brot im Haus habe (nächster Laden gut zwei Kilometer entfernt). 5/5


----------



## Konov (3. Mai 2011)

Juckendes Auge... (Heuschnupfen?!) und jetzt zum Zahnarzt zu müssen. 2/5


----------



## _Raziel_ (3. Mai 2011)

zoizz schrieb:


> Das ich seit einer Woche meinem Chef hinterherlaufe, um den günstigen Zeitpunkt einer Gehaltserhöhung abzupassen .... 5/5


Dafür gibts keinen günstigen Zeitpunkt.

Das eine Webseite im Mozilla Firefox / Safari / Opera noch so schön aussehen kann und im Internet Explorer zerissen wird. Bzw. dass man als Developer ständig Micro$hits Arbeit für funktionierende Webseiten tätigen muss. 5/5 *grrrr*


----------



## Konov (3. Mai 2011)

Dass ich ne Füllung beim Zahnarzt bekommen hab 3/5


----------



## HitotsuSatori (3. Mai 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Dass ich ne Füllung beim Zahnarzt bekommen hab 3/5



Ich hab meine Zahnfüllungen früher immer als Trophäen betrachtet. 



Dass ich mal wieder verschlafen hab und deswegen schon wieder in der Uni fehle... 5/5


----------



## Felix^^ (3. Mai 2011)

Dass wenn ich auf Ebay was gekauft habe und der Verkäufer es nicht für nötig hält auf meine Nachrichten zu Antworten drölf/5


----------



## Ceiwyn (3. Mai 2011)

HitotsuSatori schrieb:


> Dass ich mal wieder verschlafen hab und deswegen schon wieder in der Uni fehle... 5/5




Willkommen im Club! Naja, die Vorlesung heute wär eh von nem Referendar geleitet worden und ich weiß, was wir machen. Les mir das kurz durch und fertig. Rechtsphilosophie fällt heut eh aus. Muss erst um 2 wieder los. Muskelkater und Halsschmerzen sind halt ne gemeine Mischung.

Meine gute, alte WoW-Freundin antwortet mir nicht auf meine E-Mails. Und extra 13 Euro zahlen und Patch runterladen, nur um mal wieder mit ihr zu schreiben, macht auch keinen Sinn.  5/5


----------



## Firun (3. Mai 2011)

Schmerzen im Knie 5/5


----------



## orkman (3. Mai 2011)

dass wir im moment im bg staendig verlieren, schon das ganze we


----------



## Manaori (3. Mai 2011)

Dass meine Bauchkrämpfe trotz Schmerztablette immer schlimmer werden und ich mir im Moment echt nimmer zu helfen weiß 5/5 

Immer noch kein Brot im Haus 3/5 und morgen Feiertag. Juchu -.-


----------



## Bluebarcode (3. Mai 2011)

Am meisten kann ich mich immer noch über meine eigene dummheit aufregen.


----------



## MrBlaki (3. Mai 2011)

Angst vor einem Eignungstest der mich um 14:00Uhr erwartet.


----------



## yves1993 (3. Mai 2011)

Manaori schrieb:


> Dass meine Bauchkrämpfe trotz Schmerztablette immer schlimmer werden und ich mir im Moment echt nimmer zu helfen weiß 5/5
> 
> Immer noch kein Brot im Haus 3/5 und morgen Feiertag. Juchu -.-



Feiertag? wat.jpg


----------



## Manaori (3. Mai 2011)

yves1993 schrieb:


> Feiertag? wat.jpg



Oberösterreichischer Landespatron, der Heilige Florian! 

... Mir fällt grad ein.. danke. xD Ich bin ne Nuss. Schulen haben zu, aber Geschäfte sollten offen haben. Danke schön  

Meine eigene Blödheit 3/5 xD


----------



## yves1993 (3. Mai 2011)

Hihi np lol

Facebook Bugs 5/5


----------



## HitotsuSatori (3. Mai 2011)

Das verblödete Kind unserer neuen Nachbarn, das plärrend zu unserer Wohnungstür rennt, davor rumschleicht und sich freut wenn der Hund anschlägt. Idiotenwanst! drölf/5


----------



## Terrorsatan (3. Mai 2011)

Dass alle profs meinen, sie könnten ja jetzt gas geben im ersten semester, weil ja soooviele Studenten erst grade Abi gemacht haben und deshalb alles im kopf haben.
Ich als noch Wehrpflichtiger steh jetzt da und darf mich am Kopf kratzen und höchstwahrscheinlich schööön viel daheim arbeiten  da mein Kopf nach knapp nem Jahr schööön leer is

FML 

 100/5


----------



## Dominau (3. Mai 2011)

Noch 100 Seiten bis ich das Buch durchgelesen habe.. das ziiiiiiiieeht sich :<
5/5


----------



## Terrascream (3. Mai 2011)

5/5 Das ich am Freitag morgen ne Arbeit schreibe x:


----------



## Sharwen (4. Mai 2011)

Dass die Leute im eh schon zu engen Supermarkt Einkaufswägen vor sich her schieben UND den Trolli hinter sich her ziehen.... 
Wenn die ihn schon nicht abstellen wollen, aus angst, dass er geklaut wird, warum hängen die ihn nicht wie normale menschen einfach an den Einkaufswagen.

Man kommt an NIX ran und wird noch blöd angemacht, wenn man mal nett fragt, ob sie platz machen können.  100/5


----------



## Potpotom (4. Mai 2011)

Ich habe noch nie jemanden mit nem Trolli im Supermarkt gesehen... xD

***

Bundesverfassungsgericht erklärte die Regelung für die Sicherheitsverwahrung von Strafgefangenen für Verwassungswidrig - zwar erwartet, das macht es dennoch nicht besser. Danke Europa - 5/5


----------



## Deanne (4. Mai 2011)

5/5: Die Wohnungsgesellschaft, die für meine neue Wohnung zuständig ist.

Mir fehlen nach fast zwei Monaten als zahlende Mieterin immer noch diverse Schlüssel, unter anderem für Keller und Trockenraum. Und wenn ich mal das Glück habe, dass der Keller offen ist, blockiert der Müll (Teppiche, leere Farbeimer) des Vormieters meinen Bereich. Aber natürlich fühlt sich niemand dafür verantwortlich und ich telefoniere schon seit 2 Wochen ergebnislos herum.


----------



## Dracun (4. Mai 2011)

2/5 Leute die komischerweise ne andere Uhr haben und daher net wissen das der NS nur von 21 Uhr bis *6 Uhr* morgens geht und net bis 11 Uhr Vormittags


----------



## Sharwen (4. Mai 2011)

Potpotom schrieb:


> Ich habe noch nie jemanden mit nem Trolli im Supermarkt gesehen... xD



Dann wohnst du nicht in Berlin 

----------

4/5 Sich beim Käse reiben fürs mittagessen selber mit rein reiben... AUAAAAA!!!!!!


----------



## tear_jerker (4. Mai 2011)

das diese dumme SPSS (Statistikprogramm) nicht viel mehr als eine exeltabelle mit grafikausgabe ist und dennoch so rumzickt bei der installation 4/5


----------



## Mikedome (4. Mai 2011)

Leute die nach einem Bier total auf "ich bin so besoffen,alles ist lustig tun"...nervt einfach 5/5


----------



## Deanne (4. Mai 2011)

2/5: EBAY


Weiß jemand von euch, welche Möglichkeiten ich als Käufer habe, wenn der Verkäufer sich nach Ablauf der Auktion nicht an Absprachen hält? 
Er hatte Paypal als Zahlungsmethode angegeben, besteht aber plötzlich darauf, dass ich ihm das Geld per Post zuschicke. Das ist mir aber zu unsicher und ich frage mich jetzt, ob ich unter diesen Umständen vom Kaufvertrag zurücktreten kann.


----------



## Ceiwyn (4. Mai 2011)

Deanne schrieb:


> Weiß jemand von euch, welche Möglichkeiten ich als Käufer habe, wenn der Verkäufer sich nach Ablauf der Auktion nicht an Absprachen hält?
> Er hatte Paypal als Zahlungsmethode angegeben, besteht aber plötzlich darauf, dass ich ihm das Geld per Post zuschicke. Das ist mir aber zu unsicher und ich frage mich jetzt, ob ich unter diesen Umständen vom Kaufvertrag zurücktreten kann.



Da der Verkäufer seinen vertraglichen Pflichten (Zahlung per via Paypal) nicht nachkommt, bist du auch nicht mehr an den Vertrag gebunden. Wenn Paypal von beiden Parteien bestimmt wurde, muss er sich daran halten. Na gut, das war jetzt schwammig formuliert. Aber im Kern wurde als _essentialia negotii_ eben Paypal bestimmt, dem Vertrag haben beide zugestimmt.


----------



## Potpotom (4. Mai 2011)

Sharwen schrieb:


> Dann wohnst du nicht in Berlin


Stimmt, bin vor knapp 10 Jahren weggezogen... bin dennoch alle paar Monate bei meinen Eltern - muss ja auch mal sein. Wobei wir gleich zu meinem nächsten Aufreger kommen:

Verreisen zu "müssen" wenn man endlich mal ne Woche in aller Ruhe verbringen könnte. 5/5


----------



## HitotsuSatori (4. Mai 2011)

Dass ich mir den Magen verdorben habe. 5/5
Dass ich nicht weiß, woran... 10/5


----------



## tonygt (4. Mai 2011)

Das ich ca. alle 2 Tage Icq neu Installieren darf, da es immer ne Fehlermeldung zeigt, von wegen er wäre nicht der Lage eine Anwendung zu erstellen 4/5


----------



## Deanne (4. Mai 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Da der Verkäufer seinen vertraglichen Pflichten (Zahlung per via Paypal) nicht nachkommt, bist du auch nicht mehr an den Vertrag gebunden. Wenn Paypal von beiden Parteien bestimmt wurde, muss er sich daran halten. Na gut, das war jetzt schwammig formuliert. Aber im Kern wurde als _essentialia negotii_ eben Paypal bestimmt, dem Vertrag haben beide zugestimmt.



Das habe ich mir fast gedacht. Glücklicherweise konnten wir uns doch noch einigen und ich kann nun, wie gewünscht, über Paypal zahlen. :-)


----------



## Sh1k4ri (4. Mai 2011)

Dass mein Barca-Trikot immer noch nich da ist... 10/5.


----------



## Sabito (4. Mai 2011)

Das es Age of false innocence von Blind Guardian nirgends als Video gibt (bei youtube etc. gibt es das nicht -.-) 10/5


----------



## Alux (4. Mai 2011)

das ich nichts mehr vertrag 10/5 -.-


----------



## H2OTest (4. Mai 2011)

geld 5/5


----------



## Konov (4. Mai 2011)

Alux schrieb:


> das ich nichts mehr vertrag 10/5 -.-



Willkommen im Leben nach der Jugend


----------



## Ceiwyn (4. Mai 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Willkommen im Leben nach der Jugend



Die Leber freut sich. Die Blutgefäse auch. Die Nieren, das Herz, der Kreislauft, das Nervensystem.. hach. ^^


----------



## Konov (4. Mai 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Die Leber freut sich. Die Blutgefäse auch. Die Nieren, das Herz, der Kreislauft, das Nervensystem.. hach. ^^



So siehts aus... ab und an ein Bierchen und das reicht auch. Ich vermisse die Sauferei jedenfalls nicht.


----------



## Manaori (5. Mai 2011)

Müde, kaputt, hungrig, krieg abe rnix runter - guten Morgen, liebe Sorgen. Ich würd mich am liebsten wieder ins Bett haun (und bin nahe dran es zu tun, obwohl ich Anfang der Woche schon gefehlt hab wegen Krankheit...) 5/5

Edit: Dass ich mich jetzt mehr oderw eniger dazu entschlossen habe, genau weiß, dass das Ärger geben wird, und blah. *wieder ins Bett kriech* -.- 4/5


----------



## Sharwen (5. Mai 2011)

Warum hab ich in diesen Drecks Bauerntopf Paprika reingemacht? -.-

Schlaflose Nacht wegen Magenkrämpfen 100/5


----------



## Potpotom (5. Mai 2011)

Jeder hier versucht mir irgendwelche stupiden Tätigkeiten aufs Auge zu drücken weil er/sie selbst kein Bock drauf hat... unfassbar.

Was lernen wir daraus? "Kannst du mir kurz etwas helfen? Nein, mach deinen Scheiss alleine! 

5/5


----------



## Fuhunter (5. Mai 2011)

lernen 4/5


----------



## Ceiwyn (5. Mai 2011)

5/5 morgen Zwischenprüfung und ich weiß noch immer nicht wo und wann.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (5. Mai 2011)

dass sich die Leute zu wenig freuen... 5/5. :/


----------



## Manaori (5. Mai 2011)

Ungluablichen Bock auf PIzza und KEIN EINZIGER Lieferant liefert zu uns....-.- 5/5 ich hasse es, am Land zu leben


----------



## Alux (5. Mai 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Willkommen im Leben nach der Jugend



nenene liegt eher daran, dass ich nen Monat lang nicht ausgegangen bin, weil mit 16,5 is die Jugend noch lange nicht aus... und nach nem Monat ohne fohrtgehen sofort is Absinth halt nicht so gut


----------



## HitotsuSatori (5. Mai 2011)

Dass mir zwei E-Learning-Tests als 'nicht erledigt' angekreidet werden, von denen in einem die scheiß Audiodateien nicht aufgingen und der Test somit einfach nicht machbar war und ich für den anderen (externen) nie ein Passwort erhalten hab. Ja danke, echt! Drecks Dozenten... Denken, sie können sich alles erlauben. unendlich/5


----------



## Dominau (5. Mai 2011)

Alux schrieb:


> nenene liegt eher daran, dass ich nen Monat lang nicht ausgegangen bin, weil mit 16,5 is die Jugend noch lange nicht aus... und nach nem Monat ohne fohrtgehen sofort is Absinth halt nicht so gut



Absinth ist selten gut


----------



## Konov (5. Mai 2011)

Mir immer fremder werdende Pseudo-Freunde 5/5

Matheaufgaben bei denen ich an meine Grenzen stoße 3/5


----------



## Edou (5. Mai 2011)

Starke Spinnenphobie 5/5 >.<

Die Spinnen, wenn ich mich mal überwinden kann, zu Töten. Es tut mir ja leid, aber mit meiner Phobie seh ich da keinen anderen Ausweg. >.< 5/5


----------



## Olliruh (5. Mai 2011)

Ich liebe mein Unaufgeräumtes Zimmer ,aber meine Mutter nicht & jetzt ist es so aufgeräumt hier und ich fühl mich unwohl ://
6/5


----------



## Manaori (5. Mai 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Mir immer fremder werdende Pseudo-Freunde 5/5
> 
> Matheaufgaben bei denen ich an meine Grenzen stoße 3/5



Ich weiß, warum ich mir meine Freunde gaaaaaaanz gewissenhaft aussuche und auch nur so wenige habe...

Heute noch so viel tun zu müssen und kein Bock auf nix mal wieder 3/5


----------



## Konov (5. Mai 2011)

Manaori schrieb:


> Ich weiß, warum ich mir meine Freunde gaaaaaaanz gewissenhaft aussuche und auch nur so wenige habe...



Joa, dem Passus werde ich in Zukunft auch folgen.


----------



## Manaori (5. Mai 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Joa, dem Passus werde ich in Zukunft auch folgen.



Aber dann mach dich auch Sachen gefasst wie "Such dir mehr Freunde, du hast doch kaum soziale Kontakte, das geht doch nicht, blablubb" (übrigens 5/5... Es ist MEIN Leben und wenn ich am WE nicht gerne saufen gehen will weil mir das nichts gibt, ist das doch wohl mein Problem? ) ... Wobei das vermutlich bei dir als "richtig" erwachsenen Menschen einfacher ist *g*


----------



## Dracun (5. Mai 2011)

Zensus 2011 1000000000000/5

Wer net antwortet zahlt strafe .. WTF


----------



## schneemaus (5. Mai 2011)

Dracun schrieb:


> Zensus 2011 1000000000000/5
> 
> Wer net antwortet zahlt strafe .. WTF



Dacht ich die Tage auch, als mein Vater mir das erzählt hat oO


----------



## Ceiwyn (5. Mai 2011)

Nach der Arbeit mit Granulat fühlt sich meine Hand an, als hätte sie Verätzungen, obwohl ich keinen Kontakt hatte. 5/5


----------



## Olliruh (5. Mai 2011)

Leute die gegen alles sind 100000/5

Anti Atomkraft ,mehr Erneuerbare Energien \o/ 
Oh warte ... Strommasten um ganz Deutschland zu versorgen ? 
Och ne die verschändeln aber ganz schön die Umwelt ...
Fuuu 
Scheiß "Wutbürger", wieso kann man nicht einfach mal was durchziehen ohne das 10Mrd. Leute was dagegen haben. 
Und mit freier Meinung hat das solangsam nichts mehr zu tun


----------



## Ceiwyn (5. Mai 2011)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Und mit freier Meinung hat das solangsam nichts mehr zu tun



Doch, das alles hat exakt damit etwas zu tun, auch wenn dir das nicht passt.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (5. Mai 2011)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Leute die gegen alles sind 100000/5
> 
> Anti Atomkraft ,mehr Erneuerbare Energien \o/
> Oh warte ... Strommasten um ganz Deutschland zu versorgen ?
> ...




/sign. Ohne die Katastrophe in Japan hätte man diese Diskussion gar nicht, und ~70% der Leute, die jetzt einen auf Anti-Atomkraft machen, würde es einen Dreck scheren. 

Dass mein Barca-Trikot IMMER noch nicht angekommen ist... 10/5 :/


----------



## Konov (5. Mai 2011)

Manaori schrieb:


> Aber dann mach dich auch Sachen gefasst wie "Such dir mehr Freunde, du hast doch kaum soziale Kontakte, das geht doch nicht, blablubb" (übrigens 5/5... Es ist MEIN Leben und wenn ich am WE nicht gerne saufen gehen will weil mir das nichts gibt, ist das doch wohl mein Problem? ) ... Wobei das vermutlich bei dir als "richtig" erwachsenen Menschen einfacher ist *g*



Ach ehrlich gesagt gibts da wohl niemanden der mir das sagen könnte... bin ja alt genug. 
Zudem hab ich momentan echt wichtigeres zutun als mit Freunden wegzugehen. Gab ne Zeit lang, da hab ich fast nix anderes gemacht, die Zeit hätt ich besser nutzen können.

Aber jetzt weiß ich es besser.


----------



## Manaori (5. Mai 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Ach ehrlich gesagt gibts da wohl niemanden der mir das sagen könnte... bin ja alt genug.
> Zudem hab ich momentan echt wichtigeres zutun als mit Freunden wegzugehen. Gab ne Zeit lang, da hab ich fast nix anderes gemacht, die Zeit hätt ich besser nutzen können.
> 
> Aber jetzt weiß ich es besser.



Hey, willst du dich mal mit meinem Vater unterhalten? *g* Wenn ich sowas sage, kommt immer nur das "Du bist 18, genieß deine Jugend und mach mal was richtiges.." (was ist an Saufen richtig? ._.")


----------



## Ceiwyn (5. Mai 2011)

Manaori schrieb:


> Hey, willst du dich mal mit meinem Vater unterhalten? *g* Wenn ich sowas sage, kommt immer nur das "Du bist 18, genieß deine Jugend und mach mal was richtiges.." (was ist an Saufen richtig? ._.")



Vielleicht meint er etwas anderes damit. ^^


----------



## Manaori (5. Mai 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Vielleicht meint er etwas anderes damit. ^^




Witzigerweise nicht. Er sagt, ich soll mir ein Vorbild an ihm nehmen, der jeden freien Tag besoffen heim kommt. Ähm, ja. xD


----------



## Ceiwyn (5. Mai 2011)

Manaori schrieb:


> Witzigerweise nicht. Er sagt, ich soll mir ein Vorbild an ihm nehmen, der jeden freien Tag besoffen heim kommt. Ähm, ja. xD



Nun, du könntest mit dem Rauchen aufhören!


----------



## Manaori (5. Mai 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Nun, du könntest mit dem Rauchen aufhören!



Das war doch auch schon, eb vor ich geraucht hab. Aber danke für den Tip xD"


----------



## Konov (5. Mai 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Nun, du könntest mit dem Rauchen aufhören!



Manaori raucht?
Das wäre allerdings mal eine Maßnahme damit aufzuhören.

Wenn @Manaori, dein Vater immer besoffen nach hause kommt, würd ich aber vllt mal Hilfe für deinen Vater in Anspruch nehmen, denn das klingt jetzt erstmal nicht so gesund.
Was dein Vater allerdings genau meint, ist mir auch schleierhaft. Es gibt oft Dinge, die die Eltern nicht verstehen, weil sie andere Vorstellungen vom Leben allgemein oder von Jugend und Erziehung haben, die heute fast keine Geltung mehr haben.

edit: Gutes Beispiel: Zocken war schon immer ein Hobby von mir - mal mehr, mal weniger. Gab einige Jahre wo ich fast nicht gezockt habe, irgendwann dann wieder mehr. Wo ich kleiner war auch öfter.
Verstanden hat das nie jemand  Das ist im Grunde so wie wenn du in einen Schach Klub gehst, weil du gerne Schach spielst. Wenn jemand mit Schach nix anfangen kann, schaut er dich erstmal dumm an...


----------



## Manaori (5. Mai 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Manaori raucht?
> Das wäre allerdings mal eine Maßnahme damit aufzuhören.
> 
> Wenn @Manaori, dein Vater immer besoffen nach hause kommt, würd ich aber vllt mal Hilfe für deinen Vater in Anspruch nehmen, denn das klingt jetzt erstmal nicht so gesund.
> Was dein Vater allerdings genau meint, ist mir auch schleierhaft. Es gibt oft Dinge, die die Eltern nicht verstehen, weil sie andere Vorstellungen vom Leben allgemein oder von Jugend und Erziehung haben, die heute fast keine Geltung mehr haben.



Wohl wahr.
Allerdings kann man leider niemanden zwingen, sich helfen zu lassen, der nicht einsehen will, dass er überhaupt ein Problem hat... ich hatte einmal mit ihm darüber gesprochen, aber gebracht hat es (natürlich) nichts. Solang ihm nicht bewusst ist, dass da was falsch läuft... kann man ja als "Außenstehender" nix machen. 

Ansosnten kann ich dir nur zustimmen. *seufzel*


----------



## Ceiwyn (5. Mai 2011)

Um mal langsam wieder Topic zu kommen: (können ja im Nachtschwärmer nachher weitermachen ). 

5/5 erst letzte Woche meine Küche geputzt, jetzt seh ich sie mir genauer an: Schränke mit roter Soße verspritzt, transportabler Backofen voller Brösel und Soßenspritzer, Herd voller Soßenspritzer, das Waschbecken voller Geschirr und zum allem Überfluss noch ein ausgelaufenes Honig-Glas. Ich stelle fest: Alleine zu wohnen hat nicht nur Vorteile.


----------



## Konov (5. Mai 2011)

Manaori schrieb:


> Wohl wahr.
> Allerdings kann man leider niemanden zwingen, sich helfen zu lassen, der nicht einsehen will, dass er überhaupt ein Problem hat... ich hatte einmal mit ihm darüber gesprochen, aber gebracht hat es (natürlich) nichts. Solang ihm nicht bewusst ist, dass da was falsch läuft... kann man ja als "Außenstehender" nix machen.
> 
> Ansosnten kann ich dir nur zustimmen. *seufzel*



Das ist richtig, ich denke in so einem Fall - ohne jetzt Arzt zu sein oder deinen Vater zu kennen, erlaube ich mir mal das Urteil - wäre es sinnvoll, eine Therapie zu machen.
Die sind ja dann dafür da, um in solchen Situationen zu helfen, in denen die Leute sich eigentlich nicht mehr helfen lassen wollen.




Ceiwyn schrieb:


> 5/5 erst letzte Woche meine Küche geputzt, jetzt seh ich sie mir genauer an: Schränke mit roter Soße verspritzt, transportabler Backofen voller Brösel und Soßenspritzer, Herd voller Soßenspritzer, das Waschbecken voller Geschirr und zum allem Überfluss noch ein ausgelaufenes Honig-Glas. Ich stelle fest: Alleine zu wohnen hat nicht nur Vorteile.




 Willkommen im Club  Ich muss meine Pantry-Küche auch fast jeden zweiten Tag komplett putzen, saugen und Wischen.
Aber ich koche auch jeden Tag in irgendeiner Form, von daher...


----------



## Ceiwyn (5. Mai 2011)

Haha, ich leg noch einen drauf: Das Granulat hat den Abfluss in der Dusche nicht freibekommen, jetzt steht die ätzende Brühe in der Dusche und von Hand krieg ich den Abfluss auch nicht sauber, weil mir sonst die Hand vermutlich bis auf den Knochen runterbrennen würde. 10/5


----------



## Manaori (5. Mai 2011)

@Konov: Ja, natürlich. Das Problem ist, jemand, der zu einer Therapie geht, der will etwas an seiner Situation ändern (und sei es nur, dass er bestätigt bekommt, dass ihm nichts fehlt, und es dann den anderen unter die Nase reiben kann). Dazu muss das Bewusstsein da sein, DASS es etwas gibt, an dem gearbeitet gehört. Zumal mein Vater eine meinung von Psychologen hat.. sagen wir, er ist allen Ernstes sauer auf mich, weil ich Psychologie studieren und Therapeutin werden will. 

Aber ja, wir treffen uns dann ebsser um neun im Nachtschwärmer xD 

Ein Referat machen zu müssen, wenn der Drucker nicht funktioniert, und immer noch kein BOck... 4/5

@ Ceywin: ... Ach du scheiße. Ich kann dir da nur mein Beileid aussprechen


----------



## Potpotom (5. Mai 2011)

Therapien um mit dem Rauchen auf zu hören, um ruhig schlafen zu können, keine Angst vor Spinnen zu haben oder auch um Erlebnisse aus der Kindheit zu verarbeiten... dann noch ein paar Therapien um Stress abzubauen, den blauen Himmel wieder blau zu finden und nicht zu vergessen, eine Therapie wie man vernünftig ein- und ausatmet.

5/5 

Ich kanns nicht mehr hören... sämtliche meiner Kollegen machen Therapien für alles mögliche und dennoch haben alle den Schuss nicht gehört. Manchmal glaube ich, denen würde es besser gehen wenn sie sich den Haufen an Therapien nicht geben würden. 

Einige verstehe ich und die haben selbstverständlich ihre Daseinberechtigung, aber für was man Heute alles therapiert wird ist einfach nur noch unfassbar. Aber gut, Heute hat auch jeder zweite Angestellte ein Burnout-Syndrom und jedes Kind gleich ein ADS-Syndrom.

*augenroll*

**************

@Konov, das geht nicht gegen dich und dem Vorschlag einer Therapie zum Thema "beginnender Alkoholismus" - die macht selbstverständlich Sinn.

Hatte gerade beim Kaffee eine Diskussion mit einer Kollegin und dann hier nochmal Therapie gelesen... wollte das also so oder so schreiben.


----------



## Manaori (5. Mai 2011)

Potpotom schrieb:


> Therapien um mit dem Rauchen auf zu hören, um ruhig schlafen zu können, keine Angst vor Spinnen zu haben oder auch um Erlebnisse aus der Kindheit zu verarbeiten... dann noch ein paar Therapien um Stress abzubauen, den blauen Himmel wieder blau zu finden und nicht zu vergessen, eine Therapie wie man vernünftig ein- und ausatmet.
> 
> 5/5
> 
> ...





*zustimm* Wobei man auch sagen muss, dass viele Therapeuten/Ärzte das ganz bewusst machen. Muss nur wieder an den Hausarzt denken, der mir gegen Schlafstörungen Schlaftabletten mit Stimmungsaufhellender Wirkung und eine Therapie gegen Depressionen empfohlen hat... ich meine... und jetzt was ähnliches bei ner Freundin, die sicher vieles ist, aber nicht so schwer depressiv dass sie Antidepressiva braucht. Dasselbe mit Ritalin bei "hyperaktiven Kindern"... Bei vielen kommt shcon eine gewisse Profitgier durch *seufz* Und sowas regt mich auch unendlich/5 auf, weil teilweise mit süchtig machenden Medikamenten extremst leichtfertig umgegangen wird, natürlich auf Kosten des Patienten - aber hey, gegen die Sucht kann man dann ja auch ne Therapie machen.


----------



## Konov (5. Mai 2011)

Manaori schrieb:


> Aber ja, wir treffen uns dann ebsser um neun im Nachtschwärmer xD



Muss gleich zur Schule, bin erst um 22 Uhr zuhause, fangt nicht ohne mich an!!!  




Potpotom schrieb:


> [...]



Naja, du hast sicherlich Recht, es gibt wohl viele Therapeutische Maßnahmen, deren Sinn und Zweck bezweifelt werden darf. 
Aber wie du bereits gesagt hast: Wenn sowas ernstzunehmendes wie Alkoholismus vor der Tür steht, kommt man um eine Therapeutische Hilfestellung - in welcher Form auch immer - wohl nicht herum.

Oft sind Therapien aber eben auch Zeitverschwendung, das hängt immer vom Einzelfall ab, denke ich.


----------



## Manaori (5. Mai 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Muss gleich zur Schule, bin erst um 22 Uhr zuhause, fangt nicht ohne mich an!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Na, ab 22 Uhr bin ich vermutlich sogar noch da *g* 

Sonst verweise ich auf oben, und... IMMER noch nicht wissen,w elches Thema ich  nun für die Psychologie FBA nehmen soll, weil Schizophrene, mit der ich momentan liebäugle, laut der Prof einen enormen Aufwand an der Sammlung von Infos bedeutet, von dem ich nicht weiß, ob ich das hinkriege... *brml* Mal nachfragen, ob persönlichkeitsstörungen wie MPS "einfacher" sind..


----------



## Alux (5. Mai 2011)

das ich so komische Krätzen in der Nase hab, diese aufkratz, dann aus der Nase blut, das Blut wieder neue Krätzen bildet und das immer von vorne... und das ich kein Bock hab mir die Salbe vom Art reinzuschmiern.. drölf/5


----------



## Falathrim (5. Mai 2011)

Dass ich vorgestern das Steam-Angebot mit Dragon Age: Origins Ultimate Edition verpeilt hab. Merke: Alles lesen und nicht nur "The whole week"


----------



## Deanne (6. Mai 2011)

2/5: Leute, die interessante Threads vollspammen, weil sie aus jeder Fragestellung ein Privatgespräch machen müssen. Es ist einfach nervig, seitenweise Blabla durchzulesen, bis man endlich mal den eigentlichen Diskussionsstrang gefunden hat.


----------



## Dominau (6. Mai 2011)

Paar Minuten zu spät aufgestanden für den Nachtschwärmer

3/5


----------



## Konov (6. Mai 2011)

Deanne schrieb:


> 2/5: Leute, die interessante Threads vollspammen, weil sie aus jeder Fragestellung ein Privatgespräch machen müssen. Es ist einfach nervig, seitenweise Blabla durchzulesen, bis man endlich mal den eigentlichen Diskussionsstrang gefunden hat.



So wie drei gewisse Leute gestern Nacht den Nachtschwärmer? 
Nimm es uns nicht so übel, das kommt sicher auch nicht jeden Tag vor.

Prinzipiell bin ich nämlich deiner Meinung, sowas verschreckt mich meistens auch und ich schau mir bestimmte Threads aufgrunddessen gar nicht erst an.

@topic

Die nächsten Wochen ordentlich ranklotzen zu müssen in jeglicher Hinsicht. Ich hoffe, es lohnt sich 5/5


----------



## Terrorsatan (6. Mai 2011)

Die Farbauswahl der Nachbarshäuser verursachen Augenkrebs ( einmal Rosa mit Weiss, dann Babyblau mit Weiss und Mintgrün mit Weiss [ WER IST SO KRANK ?? ] )  10/5
Der Hund ( genannt Zigeuner [ so heisst der wirklich ] ) der Nachbarn mit seinem Kleffen nerft tierisch ( haha ) 10/5
Der dazugehörige Rentner der den Hund mit Babysprache berieselt ( ohne Ende ) 10/5
Niederbayerischer Dialekt 10/5.

Übungsaufgaben die man nicht versteht 5/5


----------



## Manaori (6. Mai 2011)

Dass es nicht so nen Thread wie "Die nachtschwärmer" für tagsüber gibt  2/5 Vote für die Tagschwämrer! xD


----------



## Ceiwyn (6. Mai 2011)

Manaori schrieb:


> Dass es nicht so nen Thread wie "Die nachtschwärmer" für tagsüber gibt  2/5 Vote für die Tagschwämrer! xD



Den gibts eigentlich in jedem Off-Topic, nur hier nicht. :/


----------



## Manaori (6. Mai 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Den gibts eigentlich in jedem Off-Topic, nur hier nicht. :/



Eben  Irgendwie traurig.... 

Dass ich jetzt echt in die Küche und aufräumen muss *grml* 4/5


----------



## tempörum (6. Mai 2011)

Das irgendwie meine Kondition verloren gegangen ist. Bei strecken, die ich vor ein paar Wochen noch gut laufen konnte, komme ich jetzt einfach nicht mehr durch 4/5


----------



## Alux (6. Mai 2011)

Tanken müssen und kein Geld haben 5/5


----------



## Ceiwyn (6. Mai 2011)

5/5 muss nun zur Prüfung *seufz*


----------



## Manaori (6. Mai 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> 5/5 muss nun zur Prüfung *seufz*



Viel Glück! 

Schon wieder Kopfweh o.O 3/5


----------



## zoizz (6. Mai 2011)

zuviel Wehleidigkeit 5/5


----------



## Manaori (6. Mai 2011)

zoizz schrieb:


> zuviel Wehleidigkeit 5/5



Muss ich mich angesprochen fühlen? xD 
Und Dauerkopfweh ist schon ziemlich nervig... je nachdem, wie stark man es hat..


----------



## zoizz (6. Mai 2011)

Alux schrieb:


> Tanken müssen und kein Geld haben 5/5




Bei den Benzinpreisen heutzutage kein Wunder .... seit den Ostserfeiertagen haben wir hier einen 9cent Sprung gemacht


----------



## tear_jerker (6. Mai 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Den gibts eigentlich in jedem Off-Topic, nur hier nicht. :/






Manaori schrieb:


> Eben  Irgendwie traurig....
> 
> Dass ich jetzt echt in die Küche und aufräumen muss *grml* 4/5



gibts doch, den buffed irc. 
wohnung nicht bekommen 5/5


----------



## Manaori (6. Mai 2011)

tear_jerker schrieb:


> gibts doch, den buffed irc.
> wohnung nicht bekommen 5/5



Ich muss blind sein, wo find ich den? *drop*


----------



## Konov (6. Mai 2011)

Manaori schrieb:


> Ich muss blind sein, wo find ich den? *drop*



IRC ist ein Chat, wenn du oben auf IRC (Chat) klickst, links neben "Spielzeiten", hier im Forum die Leiste oben.

Allerdings mag ich IRC nicht besonders.


----------



## Manaori (6. Mai 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> IRC ist ein Chat, wenn du oben auf IRC (Chat) klickst, links neben "Spielzeiten", hier im Forum die Leiste oben.
> 
> Allerdings mag ich IRC nicht besonders.



Achso, okay... Na.. ich mag Chatrooms nicht weiß gott wie, ich dachte an so einen Thread wie Die Nachtschwärmer eben *g* 

Hm.. ne.. momentan regt mich nichts auf, sorry xD


Edit: Doch... 

Väter, die nach einer Woche erst einmal heimkommen, einen böse anschauen, sich beschweren, dass man das Klo nicht geputzt hat (wtf oO) und auf die Worte, er solle doch bitte seinen Läst nicht an mir auslassen, nur was sagen wie "Ich habkeinen LÄst, aber wenn ich heim komme und sehe was alles nicht getan worden ist...." Hab doch alles gemacht bis auf das verdammte Klo zu putzen, herrgott nochmal oO 100000/5 
Wenn ich eh alles falsch mache, dann mach deinen scheiß doch selber -.-


----------



## zoizz (6. Mai 2011)

In 30min zum Arzt müssen, um mir nen gelben Schein zu holen
2/5


----------



## Alcest (6. Mai 2011)

Wochenende, Wohnung sieht aus wie sau bevor es anfing.... 4/5

Wohnung aufräumen 6/5

DUSCHEN 7/5


----------



## Zuckerbub (6. Mai 2011)

ich hab da wo ich arbeite nen umbau neben mir und morto porto ist seit 6 stunden dabei mit nem presslufthammer die wand welche direkt an mein büro grenzt einzureissen. ich dreh hier gleich durch ................................. bitte heeeeeeeeelft mir

1000000000/10000000000


----------



## Höllensturz (6. Mai 2011)

gleich nachm aufwachen hat sich mein Bein total verkrampft und kann deswegen heut kaum laufen... 3/5





zum Thema Presslufthammer: warten bis er Pause macht und dann schnell klauen


----------



## Manaori (6. Mai 2011)

Höllensturz schrieb:


> gleich nachm aufwachen hat sich mein Bein total verkrampft und kann deswegen heut kaum laufen... 3/5
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Neee.. ich würd ihm den Strom abdrehen


----------



## Zuckerbub (6. Mai 2011)

das drecksteil hat nen eigenen generator der so gross ist wie mein kleinwagen :/


----------



## Manaori (6. Mai 2011)

Oh. Hm. Den Generator abschalten? Geht doch sicher? (wasser drauf *hust*)


----------



## Potpotom (6. Mai 2011)

Wie wäre es mit Arbeit einpacken und ab nach Hause damit? Wäre zumindest ein Versuch wert - sofern das technisch realisierbar ist.


----------



## RubenPlinius (6. Mai 2011)

mich regt so richtig auf dass ich auf der xbox nicht mit einem gast online spielen kann, obwohl ich einen gold account besitze :/

kann ja nicht microsofts ernst sein :/


----------



## Gazeran (6. Mai 2011)

Das mich heute jemand im Bus einfach so "Arschloch" genannt hat!? 4/5
Ich dachte mir einfach nur WTF!

Kleine info ich habe die Person noch NIE in meinem Leben gesehen...


----------



## Konov (6. Mai 2011)

Gazeran schrieb:


> Das mich heute jemand im Bus einfach so "Arschloch" genannt hat!? 4/5
> Ich dachte mir einfach nur WTF!
> 
> Kleine info ich habe die Person noch NIE in meinem Leben gesehen...



Traurig, aber sowas kommt vor... mich hat auch mal jemand einfach so angegriffen und zu Boden geschmissen, so ein dicker Iraker oder sowas... dabei hab ich gar nichts gemacht. 
Habe ihm dann ins Gesicht geschlagen und mich sogar direkt danach entschuldigt für den Schlag, weil mir nichts passiert ist, hatte ich Schuldgefühle, aber der Typ ist einfach abgehauen.

Gibt schon merkwürdige Menschen.


----------



## Kuya (6. Mai 2011)

Gazeran schrieb:


> Das mich heute jemand im Bus einfach so "Arschloch" genannt hat!? 4/5
> Ich dachte mir einfach nur WTF!
> 
> Kleine info ich habe die Person noch NIE in meinem Leben gesehen...



Das kenne ich?
Du wohnst bestimmt auch in einer dieser Städte wo: "Ey... ArschEloch, dass ist meinE PLatz.", zum Standard gehört, was? 


btT: Seit 5 Uhr heute Morgen, im Stundentakt aufzuwachen, sich mit derbsten Krämpfen im Bad zu übergeben, (schon 8x), obwohl der Magen schon seit Stunden leer ist. [6/5]

Wtf... ich glaub ich werd' krank.


----------



## zoizz (6. Mai 2011)

welcome im team kuya

nach 3 tagen des fastens (seit mittwoch morgen 2 gequetschte bananen und 4 scheiben knäcke sowie ca 2 liter stilles wasser mit kamillentee gemischt zu mir genommen) geht es jetzt langsam besser.


----------



## Alux (6. Mai 2011)

das mir saufad is, im TV nichts gscheites kommt und partymäßig das wochenende auch nix los is -.- 11000/5


----------



## Sh1k4ri (6. Mai 2011)

Dass mein Barca-Trikot einfach nicht kommt... 10/5. Nie wieder Ebay -_-


----------



## tear_jerker (6. Mai 2011)

Manaori schrieb:


> Neee.. ich würd ihm den Strom abdrehen



ganz ehrlich: made my day xD ich mein PRESSLUFThammer^^


----------



## Manaori (6. Mai 2011)

tear_jerker schrieb:


> ganz ehrlich: made my day xD ich mein PRESSLUFThammer^^



Mag sein, dass ich mich irre, aber das letzte Teil, dieser art, das ich gesehen habe, war an ne Steckdose angeschlossen  Vielleicht war es nur was anderes das ähnlich aussah... aber die müssen doch auch woher den Saft kriegen zum hämmern?


----------



## H2OTest (6. Mai 2011)

Jau von ner Pressluftflasche  die dann durch nen Generator unter Druck gehalten wird


----------



## Manaori (6. Mai 2011)

Aber... wenn der Generator aus ist, funktionierts trotzdem nimmer, oder? xD


----------



## tear_jerker (6. Mai 2011)

wie gesagt die hängen an nem generator und von da geht ein schlauch zum Hammer haben durch den halt komprimierte luft gepumpt wird.


----------



## Alux (6. Mai 2011)

das gerade Eragon im TV läuft.. die haben den Film dermaßen verschissen, dass gibts normal gar nicht 10/5


----------



## zoizz (6. Mai 2011)

Eis ist alle .... 4/5


----------



## Alux (6. Mai 2011)

ich wollt mir ne neue Flasche Wasser holen, bin dabei über meine Gitarre gestolpert und mitten rein in die Verglasung meiner Zimmertüre -.- 5/5

EDIT:
2 Stunden im Krankenhaus warten 3/5, dann noch nen Anschiss kriegen 2/5, knapp an nem Verkehrsunfall vorbeigekommen 3/5, fast den Führerschein verloren 4/5

boah der Tag fängt echt gut an -.-


----------



## Dominau (7. Mai 2011)

was mich so richtig aufregt ist meine mutter.
sie räumt sachen immer irgendwo hin, wo sie keiner findet. außer sie natürlich.
da ist sie dann mal nicht da, man muss sich beeilen und findet einfach nicht das was man braucht..

5/5


----------



## Tilbie (7. Mai 2011)

Steam server überlasted 2/5


----------



## Terrascream (7. Mai 2011)

Das ich gestern auf ner Party war, nachts in einem mir unbekannten Bett mit offener Hose (wtf-.-) und nem Mädel aus meiner Klasse aufgewacht bin und den Schock meines Lebens kassiert habe <.< 
Eine Zillionen/5


----------



## Manaori (7. Mai 2011)

... Mein Beileid o.o" 

Mein Vater... Redet über seine Esotherikzeuchtreffen... "Ich würd dich ja gerne mal mitnehmen." "Papa, du weiß´t, dass mich das nicht sonderlich interessiert." "Ja, weil du dumm bist." Ich meine... wtf? -.- Packen wir jetzt schon die "Alle die nicht glauben was ich glaube sind dumm?" Keule aus? 10/5!


----------



## Terrascream (7. Mai 2011)

Manaori schrieb:


> ... Mein Beileid o.o"
> 
> Mein Vater... Redet über seine Esotherikzeuchtreffen... "Ich würd dich ja gerne mal mitnehmen." "Papa, du weiß´t, dass mich das nicht sonderlich interessiert." "Ja, weil du dumm bist." Ich meine... wtf? -.- Packen wir jetzt schon die "Alle die nicht glauben was ich glaube sind dumm?" Keule aus? 10/5!



Danke, und das ist keine Rechtfertigung...niemand ist dumm, weil es einen nicht sonderlich juckt.
Btw, ich bin auch kein Esotherikfan und daher regt mich die Eso. auch auf 4/5...


----------



## Manaori (7. Mai 2011)

Terrascream schrieb:


> Danke, und das ist keine Rechtfertigung...niemand ist dumm, weil es einen nicht sonderlich juckt.
> Btw, ich bin auch kein Esotherikfan und daher regt mich die Eso. auch auf 4/5...



Danke >.> Und finds ehrlich gesagt unter aller Sau, als Vater sowas zur Tochter zu sagen... naja... ich kann dich nicht höööören lala Wusa und so.... 
Einiges zu tun und Bock auf nix 3/5


----------



## Terrascream (7. Mai 2011)

Bist du nicht Daddy's Prinzessin?:<


----------



## Ceiwyn (7. Mai 2011)

Sag ihm mal, dass damals, als man die Tierkreiszeichen "entwickelt" hat, die Sterne noch ganz anders am Himmel standen. Manche sind verschwunden, andere aufgetaucht, andere haben ihre Postion geändert. Alles, was diese Esoteriker labern, ist also schon seit langer Zeit "out of date".


----------



## Manaori (7. Mai 2011)

Schon lang nicht mehr xD" 

Ne, sein Esotherikzeug ist eher dieses Quantenheilungs "ich mach euch alle gesund weil es ist nichts unheilbar und wenn doch dann habt ihr nicht genug daran geglaubt" zeug... Was ich allein schon wegen dem Ausspruch (auch von ihm) "Es ist nichts unheilbar, auch wenn die Ärzte so behaupten. Sie bemühen sich einfach nicht richtig." Sag das mal zu nem AIDSpatienten... naja... find ich dreist. Gut >.>


----------



## Terrascream (7. Mai 2011)

Manaori schrieb:


> Schon lang nicht mehr xD"
> 
> Ne, sein Esotherikzeug ist eher dieses Quantenheilungs "ich mach euch alle gesund weil es ist nichts unheilbar und wenn doch dann habt ihr nicht genug daran geglaubt" zeug... Was ich allein schon wegen dem Ausspruch (auch von ihm) "Es ist nichts unheilbar, auch wenn die Ärzte so behaupten. Sie bemühen sich einfach nicht richtig." Sag das mal zu nem AIDSpatienten... naja... find ich dreist. Gut >.>



Bedient er sich auch der antrophosophischen Medizin?


----------



## Konov (7. Mai 2011)

Mein zickiger PC, der stundenlang ohne Murren läuft und manchmal hat er einfach keinen Bock und bewirft mich mit Bluescreens  3/5

Die Vermutung dass ich bestimmte Dinge nicht so perfekt hinbekomme, wie ich es geplant habe 5/5


----------



## zoizz (7. Mai 2011)

Deanne schrieb:


> 2/5: Leute, die interessante Threads vollspammen, weil sie aus jeder Fragestellung ein Privatgespräch machen müssen. Es ist einfach nervig, seitenweise Blabla durchzulesen, bis man endlich mal den eigentlichen Diskussionsstrang gefunden hat.


----------



## Alux (7. Mai 2011)

hab keine Ahnung was ich heut machen könnt -.-  10/5


----------



## Konov (7. Mai 2011)

Alux schrieb:


> hab keine Ahnung was ich heut machen könnt -.- 10/5



Raus gehen, in der Sonne chillen. ^^


----------



## Alux (7. Mai 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Raus gehen, in der Sonne chillen. ^^



das schon, aber was mach ich am Abend?^^


----------



## Konov (7. Mai 2011)

Alux schrieb:


> das schon, aber was mach ich am Abend?^^



Je nachdem worauf du Lust hast. ^^
Glaube da kann dir niemand eine konkrete Antwort geben.


----------



## Alux (7. Mai 2011)

bisschen stadt gehen wär ja nice, abe allein machts kein spass und von den üblichen kumpanen geht heut keiner weg


----------



## Konov (7. Mai 2011)

Alux schrieb:


> bisschen stadt gehen wär ja nice, abe allein machts kein spass und von den üblichen kumpanen geht heut keiner weg



Im Sommer auch eher unüblich... also je wärmer, desto weniger geht man in irgendwelche Kneipen/Diskos, ist meine Erfahrung.

Bleib halt zuhause, guck nen Film, lies ein Buch oder zock den ganzen Abend durch


----------



## Alux (7. Mai 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Im Sommer auch eher unüblich... also je wärmer, desto weniger geht man in irgendwelche Kneipen/Diskos, ist meine Erfahrung.
> 
> Bleib halt zuhause, guck nen Film, lies ein Buch oder zock den ganzen Abend durch



würd ich normal auch sagen aber im TV is nur müll, zum lesen hab ich nix neues und zum zocken.. hm jo vielleicht das^^  da war WoW früher ein netter zeitvertreib


----------



## Manaori (7. Mai 2011)

Dank einiger Videos unglaublich Bock auf Ratchet & Clank, aber sowohld as Spiel als auch die PS2 wurden schon vor Jahren verkauft. -.- 5/5


----------



## Alux (7. Mai 2011)

Bock auf Kino aber keiner mag mit... alleine is es aber doof


----------



## HitotsuSatori (7. Mai 2011)

Dass ich mal wieder den Versuch mit dem Rauchen aufzuhören abgebrochen habe. Manchmal hasse ich mich selbst! 5/5


----------



## zoizz (7. Mai 2011)

möglicherweise gleich folgende raucherdiskussionen 3/5




@Hito: nicht schlimm, wenn es wirklich wichtig wäre, schaffst auch du es. ansonsten, steck dir für mich eine mit an


----------



## Alux (7. Mai 2011)

das ich kurz davor steh wegen ZUUUUUU viel Langeweile meinen WoW Account zu reaktivieren 10000000/5


----------



## Sabito (7. Mai 2011)

Dass ich eigentlich gerne mal Kendo (Kampfsportart) antesten würde, mir aber der Weg von knapp 31Km dafür eigentlich zu lang ist. 4/5


----------



## Konov (7. Mai 2011)

Sabito schrieb:


> Dass ich eigentlich gerne mal Kendo (Kampfsportart) antesten würde, mir aber der Weg von knapp 31Km dafür eigentlich zu lang ist. 4/5



Wenn du dich dafür interessierst, würd ichs mal probieren - abhängig davon ob du die Möglichkeit hast die Strecke regelmässig zurückzulegen. Wenn das sowieso nur in Ausnahmefällen geht, dann lass es. ^^

Ich hab eine Zeit lang Iaido gemacht, das hat mehr Anteile an innerer Ruhe, perfekte Ausführung von Bewegungen usw. als bei Kendo. Kendo ist insgesamt mehr Haudrauf. Da brauchste nicht soviel Geduld. Würde es auch gern mal probieren, hab aber leider zu wenig Zeit momentan.


----------



## Manaori (7. Mai 2011)

Dass bei mir im näheren Umkreis keine interessante Kampfsportart angeboten wird  5/5 und ich kein Auto hab um weiter weg zu fahrne.


----------



## Sabito (7. Mai 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Wenn du dich dafür interessierst, würd ichs mal probieren - abhängig davon ob du die Möglichkeit hast die Strecke regelmässig zurückzulegen. Wenn das sowieso nur in Ausnahmefällen geht, dann lass es. ^^
> [...]


Wenn ich einen Führerschein hätte (vergesse mich immer anzumelden -.-) und ein Auto wäre das eig kein Problem.

BtT: Diese verdammte Hitze 5/5
Das ich immerwieder vergesse mich bei der Fahrschule anzumelden 5/5


----------



## tonygt (7. Mai 2011)

Alux schrieb:


> das ich kurz davor steh wegen ZUUUUUU viel Langeweile meinen WoW Account zu reaktivieren 10000000/5



Lass es, such dir nen Hobby für draussen, das man auch mal alleine machen kann, zum Beispiel Mountainbiken ^^


----------



## Sh1k4ri (7. Mai 2011)

Alux schrieb:


> das ich kurz davor steh wegen ZUUUUUU viel Langeweile meinen WoW Account zu reaktivieren 10000000/5



Habs letzte Woche getan, mehr oder weniger auch aus langweile  Auch wenn man alles kennt, macht es mal wieder Fun ^^


----------



## Alux (7. Mai 2011)

keine Sorge ich machs nicht.. mir is ja nur HEUTE langweilig^^


----------



## yves1993 (7. Mai 2011)

Pro7 Sexreport glotzen und realisieren dass ich immernoch single bin und auch absichtlich, da ich in meiner Umgebung nur mit pubertären Failtussen in Kontakt komme und ich absolut keinen Bock habe auf diese typischen pseudo 2 Wochen Beziehungen und ich somit immernoch auf die Richtige für mich warte: 100/5


----------



## Manaori (7. Mai 2011)

Morgen Muttertag und mal wieder Verwandtentreff 4/5 Ach Gott, hoffentlich hab ich schnell meine Ruh


----------



## Felix^^ (7. Mai 2011)

Manaori schrieb:


> Morgen Muttertag und mal wieder Verwandtentreff 4/5 Ach Gott, hoffentlich hab ich schnell meine Ruh



haha das hass ich auch 4/5


----------



## Konov (7. Mai 2011)

yves1993 schrieb:


> Pro7 Sexreport glotzen und realisieren dass ich immernoch single bin und auch absichtlich, da ich in meiner Umgebung nur mit pubertären Failtussen in Kontakt komme und ich absolut keinen Bock habe auf diese typischen pseudo 2 Wochen Beziehungen und ich somit immernoch auf die Richtige für mich warte: 100/5



Du bist 18, warte noch 10 Jahre, du wirst sowieso noch 20 mal die Freundin wechseln. 
Spar dir den ganzen Scheiss, haste eh nix von


----------



## yves1993 (7. Mai 2011)

Muttertag total vergessen, kann sich aber damit beruhigen dass ich weiss dass materielle Dinge unwichtig sind da sie nur dem Markt dienen und es abzocke ist, meine Mutter versteht das und sie einmal mehr als sonst lieb zu drücken/ umarmen genug ist. 1/5


----------



## Deanne (8. Mai 2011)

yves1993 schrieb:


> Pro7 Sexreport glotzen und realisieren dass ich immernoch single bin und auch absichtlich, da ich in meiner Umgebung nur mit pubertären Failtussen in Kontakt komme und ich absolut keinen Bock habe auf diese typischen pseudo 2 Wochen Beziehungen und ich somit immernoch auf die Richtige für mich warte: 100/5



Schick die "pubertären Failtussen" doch mal vorbei, in meinem Freundeskreis gibt es viele unreife, versoffene Loser-Typen. Jedes Wochenende hackevoll, nicht zu vernünftigen Gesprächen fähig und nur Sex und WoW im Kopf.

5/5: Frauen im Internet. Hihi. Kicher. Grins. Kuschel. Lächel. Liebguck.


----------



## zoizz (8. Mai 2011)

Dickes Fail @Deanne!	Niiiemals Emoticons (heissen die so?) ohne Sternchen!!!!11 
Ich mein, es wird doch in den allgemeinen Threads häufig genug vorgemacht: je mehr sternchen, desto niedlicher (versucht man vorzugeben zu sein, gell Truckerfahrerin Dörthe? *kopfkino*)


BTT: 





> 5/5: Frauen im Internet. Hihi. Kicher. Grins. Kuschel. Lächel. Liebguck.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (8. Mai 2011)

dass ich von gestern ne c.a. 4 cm lange Wunde am Arm habe und ich es weder gemerkt habe noch weiß woher die kommt. So'n Dreck


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (8. Mai 2011)

Kann mich nich entscheiden ob ich Mordekaiser oder Jax kaufen soll ._. 2/5


----------



## tonygt (8. Mai 2011)

Irgend ein scheiss Kind das grad versucht zu Singen, was sich ein bisschen anhört wie wenn ein Wolf Magenkrämpfe hat 5/5


----------



## spectrumizer (8. Mai 2011)

BIONADE TV WERBUNG ... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ... 5/5


----------



## Terrorsatan (8. Mai 2011)

LA Noire werbung... meine fresse EA übertreibts ma wieder total.... jedes Video bei YT ....immer 30 sekunden warten wegen der drecks werbung -.-  1000/5


----------



## Dracun (8. Mai 2011)

tonygt schrieb:


> Irgend ein scheiss Kind das grad versucht zu Singen, was sich ein bisschen anhört wie wenn ein Wolf Magenkrämpfe hat 5/5


TigerentenClub?


----------



## Alux (8. Mai 2011)

Wolken 10/5


----------



## yves1993 (8. Mai 2011)

spectrumizer schrieb:


> BIONADE TV WERBUNG ...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



iPhone Werbung...

Wenn du kein iPhone hast.... Tja dann hast du kein iPhone. 

Eh gehts noch? Srsly wtf. 10/5


----------



## Legendary (8. Mai 2011)

yves1993 schrieb:


> iPhone Werbung...
> 
> Wenn du kein iPhone hast.... Tja dann hast du kein iPhone.
> 
> Eh gehts noch? Srsly wtf. 10/5



Haha, hab sie grad mal auf YT gesehen, Apple macht halt immer so Failwerbungen.


----------



## yves1993 (8. Mai 2011)

AÖ-Ravenation schrieb:


> Haha, hab sie grad mal auf YT gesehen, Apple macht halt immer so Failwerbungen.




Schon aber so dermaßen hätt ichs netmal von Apple erwartet.

Ganz ehrlich, sowas hört man netmal von Vorschulkindern...
N Zeichen dafür dass denen die Kreativität irgendwie ausgeht oder so...

Oh und @ Topic: Geiles Wetter und irgendwie wenig Plan was machen, Grillen ist nich, Fahrradfahren gnaah weil heute Sonntag ist und jedes Geschäft zu hat etc ._. 3/5


----------



## Tilbie (8. Mai 2011)

yves1993 schrieb:


> iPhone Werbung...
> 
> Wenn du kein iPhone hast.... Tja dann hast du kein iPhone.
> 
> Eh gehts noch? Srsly wtf. 10/5



Da finde ich Saturn und Media Markt aber noch schlimmer.

"GEIL IS GEIL"


----------



## Terrascream (8. Mai 2011)

yves1993 schrieb:


> iPhone Werbung...
> 
> Wenn du kein iPhone hast.... Tja dann hast du kein iPhone.
> 
> Eh gehts noch? Srsly wtf. 10/5



Nur gut das die Werbung todernst gemeint ist, wa?


----------



## schneemaus (8. Mai 2011)

Dass RE5 mit Hamachi irgendwie bei mir nicht funktioniert und ich deswegen nicht mit meiner besten Freundin Zombies die Birne wegballern kann - 5/5. Hab mich so drauf gefreut


----------



## tonygt (8. Mai 2011)

Das mein Hinterrad am Bike, vorhin zwei extrem gro0e Löcher hatte, weil ich mich bei einer Kante Verschätzt hab 2/5


----------



## Konov (8. Mai 2011)

tonygt schrieb:


> Das mein Hinterrad am Bike, vorhin zwei extrem gro0e Löcher hatte, weil ich mich bei einer Kante Verschätzt hab 2/5



Willkommen im Club... das Gefühl ständig platte Reifen zu haben und man merkt jede noch so kleine Unebenheit, als wär es eine Gletscherspalte.  5/5


----------



## Olliruh (8. Mai 2011)

Alte Leute 10/5

Heute bin ich mit dem Zug von Erfurt nach Hagen gefahren & meine Eltern hatten mir ein erste Klasse Ticket gezogen. Da saß ich dann auch & neben mit 2 alte Damen ,zuerst hab ich sie über mich tuscheln gehört & danach ist die eine zum Kontrolleur gegangen & hat diesen geflüstern dass er mein Ticket mal kontrollieren sollte ,weil so ein junges (asoziales) Pack wie ich ,mir sowas bestimmt nicht leisten kann. Also kam der Kontrolleur & hat mein Ticket kontrolliert ,da ich das richtige hatte ,war alles ok. 
Danach fingen die alten Damen erst richtig an zufluchen & haben probiert mich "weg"-zu mobben. 
1. Das Ticket
2. Musik zulaut
3. Mach ich mich zu breit
Am Ende hat dann endlich ein Erwachsener Mann denn beiden alten Frauen mal gesagt dass wenn sie nicht endlich ruhig sind ,er denn Kontrolleur holt & sich mal beschwert. Dann sind die beiden fluchend ausgestiegen.
WAS SOLL DAS ?


----------



## TrollJumper (8. Mai 2011)

Olliruh schrieb:


> WAS SOLL DAS ?



Das versteht man wohl erst, wenn man selbst 60+ ist.

Langeweile 5/5


----------



## Manaori (8. Mai 2011)

Dass mri mein Ex nach fast einem Jahr eine Mail schreibt, er sehnt sich so nach mir und liebt mich so sehr und würde gerne alles vergessen was passiert ist und neu anfangen... (mit dem Unterton, dass er mir vergeben würde oO)

Keine einzige Entschuldigung in einer ellenlangen Mail, aber Hauptsache, ER war es der ne andere hatte und mich wie ein Stück Dreck behandelt hat... (ja, ich weiß, selber schuld. wird nicht noch einmal vorkommen.)

unendlich/5


----------



## zoizz (8. Mai 2011)

Zug fahren sowieso 3/5


Und @Olliruh mein Beileid, jetzt gehn schon die Renter auf die Barrikaden ....


----------



## yves1993 (8. Mai 2011)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Alte Leute 10/5
> 
> Heute bin ich mit dem Zug von Erfurt nach Hagen gefahren & meine Eltern hatten mir ein erste Klasse Ticket gezogen. Da saß ich dann auch & neben mit 2 alte Damen ,zuerst hab ich sie über mich tuscheln gehört & danach ist die eine zum Kontrolleur gegangen & hat diesen geflüstern dass er mein Ticket mal kontrollieren sollte ,weil so ein junges (asoziales) Pack wie ich ,mir sowas bestimmt nicht leisten kann. Also kam der Kontrolleur & hat mein Ticket kontrolliert ,da ich das richtige hatte ,war alles ok.
> Danach fingen die alten Damen erst richtig an zufluchen & haben probiert mich "weg"-zu mobben.
> ...



Ahahah XD ich hätte die SOWAS von getrolled.

Morgen wieder Schule bei dem geilen Wetter: 6/5


----------



## schneemaus (8. Mai 2011)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Alte Leute 10/5
> 
> Heute bin ich mit dem Zug von Erfurt nach Hagen gefahren & meine Eltern hatten mir ein erste Klasse Ticket gezogen. Da saß ich dann auch & neben mit 2 alte Damen ,zuerst hab ich sie über mich tuscheln gehört & danach ist die eine zum Kontrolleur gegangen & hat diesen geflüstern dass er mein Ticket mal kontrollieren sollte ,weil so ein junges (asoziales) Pack wie ich ,mir sowas bestimmt nicht leisten kann. Also kam der Kontrolleur & hat mein Ticket kontrolliert ,da ich das richtige hatte ,war alles ok.
> Danach fingen die alten Damen erst richtig an zufluchen & haben probiert mich "weg"-zu mobben.
> ...



Hab sowas auch mal erlebt, da war ich 14. Hatten zu Dritt ne Fahrt von Karlsruhe nach Berlin gebucht, durch Mitfahrer- und Frühbucherrabatte kamen wir dann auf, ich glaube, 5 Euro mehr für die erste Klasse als für die zweite. Die 5 Euronen hatten wir dann natürlich auch noch übrig ^^
Nun ja - Frankfurt oder so (noch nicht sooo lange nach Beginn der Fahrt) stieg dann eine ältere Dame zu uns ins Abteil. Haben ihr sogar noch mit ihrem Koffer geholfen (den nach oben zu packen) - wir sind ja wohl erzogen. Allerdings waren wir alle drei ganz böse schwarz angezogen, ich hatte knallrot gefärbte Haare, meine beiden Mitfahrerinnen schwarze, alle schwarze Fingernägel usw. Hab auch meinen Discman mitgehabt und wir hörten Musik, irgendwann Blutengel. War wohl auch etwas lauter über die Kopfhörer, jedenfalls sah die ältere Dame immer wieder skeptisch und fast schon ein bisschen ängstlich zu uns, hat aber nix gemacht.
Als dann der Kontrolleur kam, lächelte sie fast schon selbstgefällig, so von wegen "die werden jetzt eh hier rausgeschmissen" - wurden wir natürlich nicht, da unsere Tickets ja richtig waren. Ab da wurde es dann immer lustiger, denn uns wurde das irgendwann zu bunt. Also haben wir angefangen, mitzusingen bei den Liedern, die wir gehört haben - kennt jemand "Children of the Night" von Blutengel?  Das Dämchen war dann wohl irgendwann so geschockt von uns bösen Satanistinnen, dass sie ihren Koffer geschnappt und irgendwo hin verschwunden ist - vermutlich in ein anderes Abteil oder so - danach hatten wir jedenfalls unsere Ruhe 


BTT: Dass wir über 3 Stunden (gestern und heute) rumprobiert haben und nun festgestellt haben, dass eins der Programme, was wir hatten, fehlerhaft war und es nun läuft - 2/5. Aber nur, weil's jetzt läuft ^^


----------



## Deanne (8. Mai 2011)

schneemaus schrieb:


> War wohl auch etwas lauter über die Kopfhörer, jedenfalls sah die ältere Dame immer wieder skeptisch und fast schon ein bisschen ängstlich zu uns, hat aber nix gemacht.



Sowas geht aber nicht nur alten Leuten auf die Nerven. Wenn man über Kopfhörer Musik hört, merkt man selbst oft gar nicht, wie laut die Musik eigentlich ist und dass die Menschen in der Umgebung dadurch gestört werden. Mich ärgert es auch, wenn ich morgens auf dem Weg zur Uni ein Buch lesen will und mein Gegenüber beschallt seelenruhig den halben Zug. Hat man den Eindruck, dass andere unfreiwillig mithören, sollte man die Lautstärke reduzieren.


----------



## zoizz (8. Mai 2011)

Ich glaub, du hast ein neues Avatar. Ich glaub, das weichere Bild färbt auf deine soziale Integration ab. Ich glaub, ich würd es aber auch machen - also leiser.


----------



## Deanne (8. Mai 2011)

zoizz schrieb:


> Ich glaub, du hast ein neues Avatar. Ich glaub, das weichere Bild färbt auf deine soziale Integration ab. Ich glaub, ich würd es aber auch machen - also leiser.



Haha. Nein, ich denke nicht. Nach außen hin möchte man es nicht glauben, aber ich bin in manchen Dingen richtig konservativ und korrekt. 
Mich stören lärmende Nachbarn und Müll im Hausflur und eben auch laute Musik im Zug. Wenn man merkt, dass sich jemand gestört fühlt, sollte man die Musik leiser machen. Und alte, vorurteilsbehaftete Leute ärgert man am meisten, wenn man sich höflich und wohlerzogen gibt.


----------



## Alux (8. Mai 2011)

Schule bei dem schönen Wetter und in den nächsten 4 Wochen 3 Schularbeiten 10/5


----------



## Konov (8. Mai 2011)

Eine Klassenfahrt Mitte Juni, für die ich mich angemeldet und mein Vater sogar bezahlt hat, auf die ich aber keine Lust mehr habe.  1000000/5


----------



## zoizz (8. Mai 2011)

Mein neues Headset hat grausamen Sound 5/5


Mal das alte wieder rauskramen ...


----------



## Konov (9. Mai 2011)

Das Gefühl sich für alles rechtfertigen zu müssen, weil man es doch irgendwie jedem ein wenig Recht machen möchte, damit im Grunde aber völlig falsch liegt.
Ein großer Teil meines sozialen Umfelds geht mir tierisch auf den Sack, im Idealfall muss ich es nur noch ein paar Wochen mit diesem Umfeld aushalten.

Ich habe einfach keine Lust mehr, es ist alles so anstrengend.

5/5


----------



## Deanne (9. Mai 2011)

5/5: Die Tatsache, dass man es als halbwegs intelligenter, wohlerzogener Mensch mit sozialer Kompetenz heutzutage so schwer hat. Besonders als Frau. 
Leider wird der dümmliche, versoffene Luder-Typ irgendwie überall bevorzugt.


----------



## yves1993 (9. Mai 2011)

Das mit dem Sozialen Umfeld: 100/5 (Untertrieben)

Uuuund dass ich sehr selten Sturmfreie Bude habe um meine 5.1 Anlage so richtig aufdrehen zu können 4/5


----------



## Manaori (9. Mai 2011)

Gerade über meinen ohnehin noch kaputten Fuß gestolpert und Schmeeeerzen 5/5 

Leute, die sagen, dass sie das doch gern erledigen wenn man selber keine Zeit hat, sich aber am nächsten Tag beschweren dass mans nicht getan hat... -.-


----------



## Tilbie (9. Mai 2011)

Schule 5/5


----------



## tonygt (9. Mai 2011)

Das aus völlig unklaren Gründen, meine Vordere Scheibenbremse am Bike, nicht mehr greift und ich jetzt am Mittwoch mein Bike zu Reperratur gebe und deswegen wahrscheinlich net mit Tour fahren kann  5/5


----------



## zoizz (9. Mai 2011)

soziales Umfeld ist nur solange anstrengend, wie man bei den Eltern wohnt - danach ist man seines Umfeldes Meister. Ihr müsst euch nur die Frage stellen, für wen ihr euch dieses Umfeld "haltet" 


Ein Kollege, den ich in die Firma geholt habe, hat jetzt seine Kündigung bekommen ..... wie steh ich denn jetzt da? 5/5


----------



## tear_jerker (9. Mai 2011)

Deanne schrieb:


> 5/5: Die Tatsache, dass man es als halbwegs intelligenter, wohlerzogener Mensch mit sozialer Kompetenz heutzutage so schwer hat. Besonders als Frau.
> Leider wird der dümmliche, versoffene Luder-Typ irgendwie überall bevorzugt.



ist das liebestechnisch gemeint? es kommt halt auch immer auf die eigenen ansprüche an, aber sofern du die deine vorzüge die du oben gennant hast bei anderen suchst, dann dürftest du doch sicherlich jemanden finden. kann mir nur vorstellen das die zielgruppe relativ klein ist 

das in süddeutschland wohl alle ihren führerschein auf nem schwein gemacht haben 2/5


----------



## Deanne (9. Mai 2011)

tear_jerker schrieb:


> ist das liebestechnisch gemeint? es kommt halt auch immer auf die eigenen ansprüche an, aber sofern du die deine vorzüge die du oben gennant hast bei anderen suchst, dann dürftest du doch sicherlich jemanden finden. kann mir nur vorstellen das die zielgruppe relativ klein ist



Nein, das meine ich nicht. Es geht mir da um andere Dinge. Ich kriege das eher an der Uni mit, wenn es um Leistung und Gruppenarbeiten geht. 
Ein gutes, souverän vorgetragenes Referat kommt deutlich schlechter an, wenn es von einer kompetenten, selbstsicheren Frau gehalten wird. 
Kaum steht vorne eine strunzdumme Tussi, die dauernd den Faden verliert, blöd kickert und ihren kurzen Rock hochzieht, klatschen die Kommilitonen und sind begeistert.

Und arbeite mal mit so einer Dame zusammen. Macht nichts, schminkt sich während andere die Aufgaben bearbeiten und malt Herzchen auf fremde Blöcke. 
Und anstatt sich zu ärgern, finden die Herren der Schöpfung das auch noch gut und wundern sich, wenn man sich aufregt. Dumme, bequeme Menschen haben es leichter im Leben. Besonders Frauen, da sie oft weniger nach dem beurteilt werden, was sie im Kopf haben, als danach, wieviel in ihrer Bluse steckt.


----------



## Konov (9. Mai 2011)

Deanne schrieb:


> Nein, das meine ich nicht. Es geht mir da um andere Dinge. Ich kriege das eher an der Uni mit, wenn es um Leistung und Gruppenarbeiten geht.
> Ein gutes, souverän vorgetragenes Referat kommt deutlich schlechter an, wenn es von einer kompetenten, selbstsicheren Frau gehalten wird.
> Kaum steht vorne eine strunzdumme Tussi, die dauernd den Faden verliert, blöd kickert und ihren kurzen Rock hochzieht, klatschen die Kommilitonen und sind begeistert.
> 
> ...



Hört sich scheiße an - da ich an der Uni noch nicht war, kann ichs nicht beurteilen.
Aber ich find intelligente Frauen sehr anziehend, die dummen kann ich jedenfalls nicht mehr sehen.

Meine Deutsch und Geschichte LK Lehrerin ist unglaulich kompetent, das macht sie zu einer sehr geschätzten Person für mich persönlich. Sie sieht nicht aus wie ein Topmodel, muss sie aber auch nicht, denn sie macht andere Dinge so gut, dass sie gutes Aussehen gar nicht nötig hat. Und wie gesagt... allein ihre fachliche Kompetenz macht sie meiner Meinung nach durchaus attraktiv. Und zwar auf eine Art, die ganz anders ist, als bei einer Frau die man nach dem Äußeren beurteilt.

Hoffe ich komme noch dieses Jahr an die Uni, ich verspreche mir da viel von. (trotz solcher Schilderungen wie von dir grad, Deanne ^^)


----------



## schneemaus (9. Mai 2011)

Ich kann Deanne da absolut zustimmen. Kenn das selbst nur zur Genüge - wenn ich mir alleine überlege, wie oft ich mich in meinem Beruf "beweisen" musste, da der Rettungsdienst abseits der hübsch anzusehenden FSJlerinnen immer noch eine Männerdomäne ist, kann ich nur den Kopf schütteln. Eine ehemalige Kollegin, die mit mir die Rettungsassistentenprüfung gemacht hat und der ich mein Leben vom Fachwissen her guten Gewissens anvertrauen würde, sucht händeringend nach einer Stelle, während ich teilweise mit Kollegen auf dem Auto sitze, wo ich mich frage, bei welchem Einsatz die wohl ihr Gehirn am Einsatzort gelassen haben.
Eine Frau, die was im Kopf hat, ist allem Anschein nach immer noch eine "Bedrohung" für manche Männer in Führungspositionen. Lieber eine hübsche, dumme Frau einstellen, die man sich immer wieder anschauen kann, als eine kompetente Frau, die früher oder später vielleicht am Stuhlbein sägen könnte.


----------



## Deanne (9. Mai 2011)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Lieber eine hübsche, dumme Frau einstellen, die man sich immer wieder anschauen kann, als eine kompetente Frau, die früher oder später vielleicht am Stuhlbein sägen könnte.



Ich glaube, dass es dabei noch nicht mal auf das Aussehen ankommt. Es geht doch viel mehr darum, dass manche Frauen sich total devot, nervig und dümmlich geben und damit unglaublichen Erfolg haben. 

"Hihi, hallo Jungs! *lächel* Dicke Bussis für euch alle! *schüchtern guck*. Macht mir jemand die Hausaufgaben/das Essay?"

Es ist ja nicht so, dass jede intelligente Frau automatisch hässlich ist, aber wenn man was im Kopf hat, möchte man doch lieber nach seiner Leistung bewertet werden, als nach seinem Äußeren. Und ich käme nie auf die Idee, mir mit meinen Reizen einen Vorteil zu verschaffen, weil mir Anerkennung aufgrund meines Wissens deutlich lieber ist.


----------



## yves1993 (9. Mai 2011)

Deanne schrieb:


> Nein, das meine ich nicht. Es geht mir da um andere Dinge. Ich kriege das eher an der Uni mit, wenn es um Leistung und Gruppenarbeiten geht.
> Ein gutes, souverän vorgetragenes Referat kommt deutlich schlechter an, wenn es von einer kompetenten, selbstsicheren Frau gehalten wird.
> Kaum steht vorne eine strunzdumme Tussi, die dauernd den Faden verliert, blöd kickert und ihren kurzen Rock hochzieht, klatschen die Kommilitonen und sind begeistert.
> 
> ...





Argh von genausolchen Tussis hab ich in meinem Umfeld die Schnauze voll. Das Schlimme: Zu deinen Faktoren in deinem Post kommt noch das pubertäre rumgebitche hinzu (Der Ausdruck ist so gesehen nicht mal als beleidigung gedacht) 5/5


----------



## Manaori (9. Mai 2011)

Ach weh, bleibt mir mit solchen Frauen weg. Und den Männern, die da drauf auch noch stehen. :S Da kriegt man doch echt das ktozen.


----------



## Deanne (9. Mai 2011)

yves1993 schrieb:


> Argh von genausolchen Tussis hab ich in meinem Umfeld die Schnauze voll. Das Schlimme: Zu deinen Faktoren in deinem Post kommt noch das pubertäre rumgebitche hinzu (Der Ausdruck ist so gesehen nicht mal als beleidigung gedacht) 5/5



Das "rumgebitche" habe ich ganz vergessen. Ich erinnere mich noch gut an mein dummes Gesicht, als mir ein guter Kollege erzählte, dass er auf Frauen steht, die viel saufen, keinen festen Job haben und möglichst viele Sexuapartner hatten. Er fand das "verrucht und sexy".


----------



## M1ghtymage (9. Mai 2011)

Alux schrieb:


> Schule bei dem schönen Wetter und in den nächsten 4 Wochen 3 Schularbeiten 10/5



oh, mimimi. Ich muss in 4 Wochen 11 Klausuren schreiben.


----------



## Aventhor (9. Mai 2011)

Das anscheinend meine Handbremse kaputt ist. 5/5
Das ich nächsten Dienstag bis zum Arsch der Welt fahren muss um meine Abschlussprüfung zu schreiben weil der Arbeitsplatz zu nem anderem Kreis gehört der keinen Prüfungsausschuss mehr hat 5/5
Das ich da hin fahren muss und das bei DEN Benzinpreisen 15/5


----------



## Edou (9. Mai 2011)

Deanne schrieb:


> Das "rumgebitche" habe ich ganz vergessen. Ich erinnere mich noch gut an mein dummes Gesicht, als mir ein guter Kollege erzählte, dass er auf Frauen steht, die viel saufen, keinen festen Job haben und möglichst viele Sexuapartner hatten. Er fand das "verrucht und sexy".



Wat teh....?

Ich find sowas einfach nur Abstoßend, genau wie die 3cm Make-Up Tussen. Wenn es denn sein muss, eine bisschen etwas, aber doch nicht zu viel.


----------



## yves1993 (9. Mai 2011)

Ui nichtmal das sexuelle mit rumbitchen gemeint, sondern eher dieses typisch arogannte dumme Tussenverhalten/ "Benehmen" eben... Grml familiär benutzte Ausdrücke sind immer anders 
Aber ja das sexuelle stimmt auch, kommt auch noch dazu...


----------



## TrollJumper (9. Mai 2011)

Mich regen ja die Weiber auf, bei denen jeder der mal 'n bisschen zockt gleich ein Suchti ist. 5/5


----------



## Horghagen (9. Mai 2011)

Dass ich grade 20 minuten an meinem Beitrag getippt habe und dann bei meiner Maus auf die Zurücktaste gekommen bin >.<

Deshalb nun nochmal in aller Kürze:

Leute die grade mal mit Müh und Not ne minderwertige Lehrstelle bekommen haben, hängengeblieben und überheblich wie Sau sind und mir sagen:      "Ja du machst dein ganzes Leben kaputt. Du kriegst nie nen Studienplatz wenn du nicht aufhörst WoW zu zocken und Metal zu hören!" >.<

Leute die meinen sie seien die größten Partykiller weil se in irgendner überteuerten Dorfdisko  wo der Eintritt mehr kostet als die ganze Getränkekarte "abfeiern" und dann doch nur die meiste Zeit draußen davor rumstehen und rauchen...

da lob ich mir meine Rockfabrik <333

Betroffenheitshausierer und ihren Japan/Osama/Atom/Klimawandel-Splablablabla-Missionierungsdrang...


----------



## zoizz (9. Mai 2011)

Sonnensegel gekauft - zu groß fürn Balkon - jetzt wird handwerklich "gezaubert"	3/5


----------



## Sh1k4ri (9. Mai 2011)

dass ich bei Ebay offensichtlich verarscht wurde und mein Geld nie wieder sehe ... nichtzubeschreiben/5 :/


----------



## Jester (9. Mai 2011)

Einfach keine Zeit mehr fürs Zocken u.ä. zu haben, obgleich ich genauso wenig für die Schule mache wie eh und je. 4/5


----------



## Ceiwyn (9. Mai 2011)

müde und leicht erkältet 5/5


----------



## MrBrownie (9. Mai 2011)

Horghagen schrieb:


> da lob ich mir meine Rockfabrik <333


 
kommst du aus Augsburg der schönsten Stadt der Welt ?


----------



## Manaori (9. Mai 2011)

Dass mein Fuß weh tut, seit ich heute drüber gestolpert bin, die Schwellung anscheinend größer geworden ist , und ich morgen Sportunterricht hab, aber ich nicht mal richtig auftreten kann.. und keine Zeit zum arzt zu schauen -.-" 5/5


----------



## zoizz (9. Mai 2011)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> dass ich bei Ebay offensichtlich verarscht wurde und mein Geld nie wieder sehe ... nichtzubeschreiben/5 :/




Kann man eine Überweisung nicht bis zu 6 Wochen nach Auftrag zurückbuchen? Hab zwar keine Ahnung, was und wie du verbockt hast, aber setzt mal ne Frist zur Erfüllung des Kaufvertrages ^^


----------



## Perkone (9. Mai 2011)

So wenig Zeit und so viel Lust auf Zocken 2/5


----------



## MrBrownie (9. Mai 2011)

ahja das mein deutsch lehrer ein arsch ist und mir wahrscheinlich nicht die möglichkeit gibt mich zu verbessern, er schreibt ja nicht mal exen    10/5


----------



## Deanne (9. Mai 2011)

zoizz schrieb:


> Kann man eine Überweisung nicht bis zu 6 Wochen nach Auftrag zurückbuchen? Hab zwar keine Ahnung, was und wie du verbockt hast, aber setzt mal ne Frist zur Erfüllung des Kaufvertrages ^^



Eine Überweisung kann man nur so lange stornieren, bis sie auf dem Empfängerkonto gebucht wurde. Anders ist es bei Lastschriften, die lassen sich bis zu 6 Wochen nach Abwicklung zurückholen. Daher rate ich bei Ebay immer zu Paypal, sonst sieht man das Geld im Zweifelsfall nie wieder.


----------



## Horghagen (9. Mai 2011)

MrBrownie schrieb:


> kommst du aus Augsburg der schönsten Stadt der Welt ?



ne aus der Nähe von Ludwigsburg^^ da gibts auch ne Rofa )


----------



## Sh1k4ri (9. Mai 2011)

Deanne schrieb:


> Eine Überweisung kann man nur so lange stornieren, bis sie auf dem Empfängerkonto gebucht wurde. Anders ist es bei Lastschriften, die lassen sich bis zu 6 Wochen nach Abwicklung zurückholen. Daher rate ich bei Ebay immer zu Paypal, sonst sieht man das Geld im Zweifelsfall nie wieder.



So ist es. Hab (leider) per Überweisung gezahlt. Ich könnte mir im Nachhinein in den A**** beißen, dass ich es nicht gemerkt habe. 

Kurz die Situation geschildert: Hab ein Trikot ersteigert (ist nich der riesen Betrag). Als Zahlungsmethode wollte der User nur per Überweisung, naja. Das Foto war schonmal nicht selbstgemacht sondern ausm Netz irgendwo geklaut, was man ja eigentlich nicht darf. Ich hab mir dabei nix gedacht, aber gut. Nach erfolgreicher Auktion hat er/sie mir halt die Kontodaten geschickt und geschrieben, dass er/sie nach Zahlungseingang sofort versendet. Hab jetzt 2 Wochen gewartet und nix gehört geschweige denn bekommen. Man kann ja annehmen, dass das nix zu bedeuten hat, tat ich auch bis vorhin. Ich schau nochmal auf das Profil und da stand dann halt von einem User geschrieben (O Ton) "Lieferung nie erhalten, reinste Abzocke. Anwalt ist eingeschaltet". Der Kommentar wurde gestern verfasst, natürlich hab ich schon vorher drauf geschaut und da waren NUR positive Äußerungen, von Privatkäufern und Ebay-Seller.

Hab das alles erstmal dem Kundenservice gemeldet. Der User hat nun 10 Tage zeit sich zu äußern. Da ich bis jetzt nicht ein Ton gehört habe, erwarte ich lieber nix.


----------



## Ceiwyn (9. Mai 2011)

Kannst ihm auch eine Mail schreiben, dass er es sich aussuchen darf, ob er lieber das Geld zurückbucht, die Ware liefert oder Post vom Anwalt bekommt. Allerdings ist ziemlich fraglich, ob sich das für ein Trikot rentiert.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (9. Mai 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Kannst ihm auch eine Mail schreiben, dass er es sich aussuchen darf, ob er lieber das Geld zurückbucht, die Ware liefert oder Post vom Anwalt bekommt. Allerdings ist ziemlich fraglich, ob sich das für ein Trikot rentiert.



Ich zweifel dran, dass es diese Person überhaupt gibt. Sagen wirs so, für das Geld krieg ich noch nicht mal ein aktuelles PS3 Spiel, geschweige denn ein PC-Spiel.  

Ne Mail schreib ich natürlich nochmal, dann in einem anderen Ton als die vorherige. Mal schauen ob die Person dann in den 10 Tagen antwortet, gehe aber nicht davon aus. 

Und wie sagt man so schön "Aus Fehlern lernt man." -_-


----------



## Jordin (9. Mai 2011)

im AH von f@!%i&#³$x3~7*unterboten zu werden 3/5


----------



## Konov (10. Mai 2011)

Die nächsten 3 Wochen vllt die wichtigsten 3 Wochen meiner beruflichen Karriere. 5/5

Aber ich geb mir Mühe.


----------



## Manaori (10. Mai 2011)

Schon wieder Kopfweh... so langsam reichts mir oO


----------



## Pickpocket (10. Mai 2011)

An so einem schönen Tag lernen müssen -.- grade wieder Schule seit fast 3 Wochen und schon in der 2ten Woche 2 Prüfungen, diese 2 Prüfungen und und und -.-

10/5


----------



## yves1993 (10. Mai 2011)

Dass Pickpocket radioaktiv strahlt 1/5 (insider xd)

Morgen Erörterungsprüfung 5/5, Grml -.-


----------



## zoizz (10. Mai 2011)

Sonnenbrand 3/5


----------



## HitotsuSatori (10. Mai 2011)

"Und für den nächsten Test am 31.05. lernen Sie Lektion 4 - 6... Ach, und Lektion 7 auch noch!"
Ja nee, is klar! 20/5


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (10. Mai 2011)

Heute noch Fitnessstudio und ich hab keine Lust -.- 4/5


----------



## yves1993 (10. Mai 2011)

ARGH SIMPSONS HD UM 20:15 WEGEN EUROVISION KACKE ABGESETZT ATOOOMRAAAAGGGEEEE/5




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Vorallem es ist das letzte Mal für 4 Wochen wo ich sie noch in HD Dienstags sehen könnte, die nächsten 3 Wochen sitze ich um diese Uhrzeit in der Fahrschule.

Maan -.-


----------



## Horghagen (10. Mai 2011)

yves1993 schrieb:


> ARGH SIMPSONS HD UM 20:15 WEGEN EUROVISION KACKE ABGESETZT ATOOOMRAAAAGGGEEEE/5
> 
> Vorallem es ist das letzte Mal für 4 Wochen wo ich sie noch in HD Dienstags sehen könnte, die nächsten 3 Wochen sitze ich um diese Uhrzeit in der Fahrschule.
> 
> Maan -.-




Als seien die neuen Folgen so sehenswert 

Im Ernst, dass sind doch spätestens seit Staffel 18/19 nur noch aufgewärmte Klischees. 
Wobei diese Ansicht fast auch schon wieder ein Klischee ist^^


----------



## yves1993 (10. Mai 2011)

Horghagen schrieb:


> Als seien die neuen Folgen so sehenswert
> 
> Im Ernst, dass sind doch spätestens seit Staffel 18/19 nur noch aufgewärmte Klischees.
> Wobei diese Ansicht fast auch schon wieder ein Klischee ist^^



Der Ansicht bin ich eigentlich nicht auch wenn es stimmt dass der Humor der Staffeln davor generell besser ist.

Trotzdem ich liebe diese Serie über alles und auch die 20ste Staffel wird daran kaum etwas ändern 

Verpasse so schon oft genug die Dienstag Folgen und dann kann ich sie mal genießen und dann das! Menno...


----------



## Konov (10. Mai 2011)

SWeeT_mushrOOms schrieb:


> Heute noch Fitnessstudio und ich hab keine Lust -.- 4/5



Wasn das für ne Logik... dann geh doch einfach nicht hin?


----------



## Terrascream (10. Mai 2011)

Das das schöne Geld immer so flott weg ist 2/5 ~.~


----------



## Manaori (10. Mai 2011)

@Terrasream: ./sign

Dass die Lebensmittel sov erdammt viel teurer geworden sind. >.< 4/5


----------



## Terrascream (10. Mai 2011)

Manaori schrieb:


> @Terrasream: ./sign
> 
> Dass die Lebensmittel sov erdammt viel teurer geworden sind. >.< 4/5



Das schlimmste ist das gerade das gesunde Essen so verdammt teuer ist.
Dann wunderen wir uns das unsere Nation verfettet 5/5... Man weiß es schadet...aber das Geld ist wieder wichtiger -.- 100000000/5


----------



## Olliruh (10. Mai 2011)

Blink 182 Konzert um 1 Jahr & 1Tag verschoben ... WTF !!

100000/5


----------



## Manaori (10. Mai 2011)

Jep... wenn man kein Geld hat, kann man sich ja nicht mal richtig gesund ernäheren, weil frisches Fleisch/Gemüse/blablubb teurer als das Dosen- und fertigzeug.. (meistens zumindest).

Dass ich zudem nicht richtig kochen kann (jaja, selber schuld xD) 2/5


----------



## zoizz (10. Mai 2011)

Zitat aus den Nachrichten: "Die Wirtschaft brummt und wird auch noch durch den Binnenmarkt verstärkt, denn dadurch dass die Leute mehr Geld in den Taschen haben, geben sie auch mehr aus."


Also meine Tasche ist immer noch so gefüllt wie zu Krisenzeiten ...


----------



## Alux (10. Mai 2011)

noch ne Schularbeit bevors auf die Sommersportwoche geht 7/5 -.-


----------



## BlizzLord (10. Mai 2011)

zoizz schrieb:


> Zitat aus den Nachrichten: "Die Wirtschaft brummt und wird auch noch durch den Binnenmarkt verstärkt, denn dadurch dass die Leute mehr Geld in den Taschen haben, geben sie auch mehr aus."
> 
> 
> Also meine Tasche ist immer noch so gefüllt wie zu Krisenzeiten ...



Damit meinten sie auch die Banken/Politiker/Manager. 

Die dienen doch als guter Durchschntt der gesellschaft.


----------



## Manaori (11. Mai 2011)

Dass eine gute Freundin sich so RICHTIG in mich verliebt hat 4/5 .... und es nicht dsa erste Mal ist, dass mir das passiert. (und nein, auch letztes mal konnte ich beim besten Willen die Gefühle nicht erwidern) 5/5

Hab ich mir irgendwo auf die Stirn "Lesbe" tätowiert? oO


----------



## Ceiwyn (11. Mai 2011)

Manaori schrieb:


> Hab ich mir irgendwo auf die Stirn "Lesbe" tätowiert? oO



Sei doch nicht so intolerant!


----------



## floppydrive (11. Mai 2011)

Manaori schrieb:


> Dass eine gute Freundin sich so RICHTIG in mich verliebt hat 4/5 .... und es nicht dsa erste Mal ist, dass mir das passiert. (und nein, auch letztes mal konnte ich beim besten Willen die Gefühle nicht erwidern) 5/5
> 
> Hab ich mir irgendwo auf die Stirn "Lesbe" tätowiert? oO




Die einzig richtige Lösung dafür http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JcL46AE6Pek auch für nicht Lesben anwendbar


----------



## Potpotom (11. Mai 2011)

Nur mal so eine Idee... wenn dir das nicht das Erste Mal passiert, ich mein, kann es sein das du deinen Freundinnen irgendwie signalisierst, dass du bereit bist einen Schritt weiter zu gehen?

Ich mein, man verliebt sich ja nicht so mir nix dir nix in einen anderen Menschen - da muss schon eine Resonanz vorhanden sein oder?

btt: Meine Kollegin im Büro nebenan isst gerade Paprika und ich kann sie hören... nerv nerv nerv 5/5


----------



## Konov (11. Mai 2011)

Potpotom schrieb:


> Nur mal so eine Idee... wenn dir das nicht das Erste Mal passiert, ich mein, kann es sein das du deinen Freundinnen irgendwie signalisierst, dass du bereit bist einen Schritt weiter zu gehen?
> 
> Ich mein, man verliebt sich ja nicht so mir nix dir nix in einen anderen Menschen - da muss schon eine Resonanz vorhanden sein oder?



Stimmt, hätt ich jetzt auch vermutet... normalerweise ist da ja immer eine Reaktion die beiden Personen dann ein Signal gibt für Sympathie... man fällt sich ja nicht aus heiterem Himmel um den Hals. (wie in Filmen manchmal vorgegaukelt )

Aber @Mana 
Ich würds nicht so kritisch sehen, sondern eher als Kompliment für dich, wenn jemand "auf dich abfährt" - auch wenn es eine andere Frau ist.



Das Wetter dass sich mal wieder nicht entscheiden kann 5/5
Wo ist das Gewitter??


----------



## schneemaus (11. Mai 2011)

Manaori schrieb:


> Jep... wenn man kein Geld hat, kann man sich ja nicht mal richtig gesund ernäheren, weil frisches Fleisch/Gemüse/blablubb teurer als das Dosen- und fertigzeug.. (meistens zumindest).



Das ist ein Klischee - weil viele Leute mit unscheinbaren Sachen gar nicht mehr kochen können. Wer z.B. saisonales Gemüse einkauft, bezahlt für die gleiche Menge sicherlich nicht mehr als für Dosengemüse - muss aber natürlich wissen, wie und was man damit anstellt. Wenn man z.B. ein Mischgemüse kocht, kann man die Schalen wegnehmen, von schalenlosem Gemüse ein bisschen abzweigen und ne ganz tolle Gemüsebrühe draus kochen - portionsweise einfrieren und Brühwürfel, die teurer sind, sind nicht mehr notwendig. Ansonsten würd man den Krempel wegwerfen. 
Die Verfettung ist sicherlich nicht auf die Preise zurückzuführen, sondern auf die Bequemlichkeit. Macht sich doch kaum einer die Mühe, selbst zu kochen, wenn's das Gericht genauso gut auch im (Tief-)Kühlregal des Supermarkts steht.
Die Tochter der Ex-Freundin meines Vaters z.B. hat in ihrem Leben noch nie ne selbst gemachte Lasagne gegessen und behauptete, Lasagne würde nicht schmecken. Als ich mal nachgefragt hab, hat sie erwähnt, dass sie bislang nur die Fertiglasagnen gegessen hat. Die schmecken mir übrigens auch nicht. Also hab ich mich mit ihr hingestellt, sie hat mir geholfen, so gut sie mit ihren 11 Jahren eben konnte, und wir haben eine frische Lasagne, sogar mit Gemüse drin, gekocht. Plötzlich war Lasagne ihr Lieblingsessen - weil ihre Mutter zu 90% mit Fertigprodukten kocht, spielt da schätzungsweise auch eine Rolle.

Übrigens: Natürlich greif ich auch mal auf ein Fertigprodukt zurück - lass das einmal im Monat sein - weil ich einfach faule Tage habe, an denen auch ich keine Lust hab zu kochen.


BTT: Dass ich heute Nacht nicht schlafen konnte, weil mir zu warm war - 3/5


Edit:



Potpotom schrieb:


> Nur mal so eine Idee... wenn dir das nicht das Erste Mal passiert, ich mein, kann es sein das du deinen Freundinnen irgendwie signalisierst, dass du bereit bist einen Schritt weiter zu gehen?
> 
> Ich mein, man verliebt sich ja nicht so mir nix dir nix in einen anderen Menschen - da muss schon eine Resonanz vorhanden sein oder?



Das dachte ich mir auch. Ich würd mich mit Sicherheit nicht in eine meiner Freundinnen verlieben - weil die Fronten immer klar waren. Sogar meine lesbischen Freundinnen sehe ich nicht als potentielle Partnerinnen, sondern als sexuell überhaupt nicht anziehende Freundinnen


----------



## Dominau (11. Mai 2011)

Einfach diese brutale Hitze :<
Ist zwar schön und gut das es wieder etwas wärmer ist, aber das ist mir einfach zuuu warm.
5/5


----------



## Jordin (11. Mai 2011)

5/5 sogenannte Freunde, die mich im Internet vorführen, nur um sich selbst zu profilieren (fishing for compliments), ohne dass ich Stellung dazu nehmen kann

Bitte: es braucht niemand drauf antworten, das Geschreibene bewerten oder sich persönlich angesprochen fühlen


----------



## Manaori (11. Mai 2011)

Naja, die falschen Signale... wenn ich wüsste, welche, dann wär ich ja schon etwas weiter *seufz* Bei der einen versteh ich es, da waren wir so 14 rum, da pssiert das noch eher wenn man dauernd aneinander klebt xD Aber jetzt... gnah.

Es ist frustrierend, wenn sich immer nur Leute in einen verlieben, die man selber nicht will, aber die, die man will, unerreichbar sind *grml*

Dass ich seit heute morgen, als ich aus dem Bus gestiegen bin, irgendwie nur am Kotzen bin -.- 5/5


----------



## Konov (11. Mai 2011)

Thema Freunde ist bei mir momentan auch im Eimer - kann mich da meinen Vorrednerinnen nur anschließen. 10000/5

Ist es normal, dass man irgendwann von guten Freunden so die Schnauze voll hat, dass man sie am liebsten nur noch los werden möchte?


----------



## Manaori (11. Mai 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Thema Freunde ist bei mir momentan auch im Eimer - kann mich da meinen Vorrednerinnen nur anschließen. 10000/5
> 
> Ist es normal, dass man irgendwann von guten Freunden so die Schnauze voll hat, dass man sie am liebsten nur noch los werden möchte?



Kommt auf die Freunde an. Dann und wann... mit dem einen oder anderen gehts mir auch so. *grml* und DIE können dann die Zeichen a la man hat keine Zeit nicht lesen. Typisch


----------



## floppydrive (11. Mai 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Ist es normal, dass man irgendwann von guten Freunden so die Schnauze voll hat, dass man sie am liebsten nur noch los werden möchte?



Oh ja, und das blöd ist bei mir immer ich Flame die Leute dann meist so zu oder bin halt gleich mal volles Brett ehrlich und dann sind sie angepisst, aber so hat man immer neue Leute um sich


----------



## Konov (11. Mai 2011)

Tja irgendwie hat sich eine gewisse (bis dato) gute Freundin doch etwas verändert in letzter Zeit, was mir tierisch auf die Nüsse geht.


----------



## Manaori (11. Mai 2011)

Das ist das dumme, dass die Leute sich verändern.. oder man selbst.. oder man aber auch einfach nur begreift, dass man eigentlich jemand völlig anderen gesehen hat als das am anderen Ende wirklich hist... 

dass ich immer noch nicht weiß, was ich auf die Mail meines Ex schreiben soll >:> 3/5 (jaja, die feigheit)


----------



## Konov (11. Mai 2011)

Manaori schrieb:


> Das ist das dumme, dass die Leute sich verändern.. oder man selbst.. oder man aber auch einfach nur begreift, dass man eigentlich jemand völlig anderen gesehen hat als das am anderen Ende wirklich hist...
> 
> dass ich immer noch nicht weiß, was ich auf die Mail meines Ex schreiben soll >:> 3/5 (jaja, die feigheit)



Solang es nur eine Mail ist und du ihn nicht jeden Tag persönlich siehst ist es doch egal


----------



## Saalia (11. Mai 2011)

kenn ich .. hab mir ein neues fahrrad gekauft, und die arbeitskollegen sagen alle es wäre ein kinderfahrrad... 

kann ich doch nix für das ich nicht der größte bin o0 (176)


----------



## Manaori (11. Mai 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Solang es nur eine Mail ist und du ihn nicht jeden Tag persönlich siehst ist es doch egal



Ich würd die Krise kriegen.. zum glück weiß er nicht bescheid wann ich nach Wien komm xD Ist nur unangenehm, irgendwie.


----------



## Konov (11. Mai 2011)

Manaori schrieb:


> Ich würd die Krise kriegen.. zum glück weiß er nicht bescheid wann ich nach Wien komm xD Ist nur unangenehm, irgendwie.



Einfach abprallen lassen... wie gesagt, solange man nicht regelmässig persönlichen Kontakt hat (unfreiwillig z.b. durch gleichen Weg zur Arbeit o.ä.), ist es ja kein Beinbruch.
Viele Leute sieht man sowieso nicht wieder und sollte sich dann auch entsprechend verhalten


----------



## Manaori (11. Mai 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Einfach abprallen lassen... wie gesagt, solange man nicht regelmässig persönlichen Kontakt hat (unfreiwillig z.b. durch gleichen Weg zur Arbeit o.ä.), ist es ja kein Beinbruch.
> Viele Leute sieht man sowieso nicht wieder und sollte sich dann auch entsprechend verhalten



Ja was meinst du, warum es so ein schock fürmich war, dass er nach einem jahr ne Mail geschrieben hat XD Naja.Muss man durch. Selber Schuld wenn man sich auf solche Typen einlässt. 

Hunger aber nix runterkriegen weil schlecht 5/5 kaum hört das eine körperteil auf rumzuzicken fängt das andre an o.O Einmal rundumerneuerung, bitte...


----------



## Konov (11. Mai 2011)

Momentan regt mich übelst dieses Wetter auf... es sollte doch Gewitter geben, hier ist nur Waschküche vom feinsten und nicht mal Sonne dabei. Wie ätzend stickig.


----------



## Ceiwyn (11. Mai 2011)

Meine Faulheit 5/5 *seufz*

Sollte eigentlich jeden Tag mindestens zwei Stunden für die Uni lesen - nicht unbedingt lernen. Aber irgendwie krieg ich das nicht gebacken.


----------



## Konov (11. Mai 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Meine Faulheit 5/5 *seufz*
> 
> Sollte eigentlich jeden Tag mindestens zwei Stunden für die Uni lesen - nicht unbedingt lernen. Aber irgendwie krieg ich das nicht gebacken.



Müsste jetzt eigentlich auch 12 Stunden am Tag lernen solange es hell ist 
Aber das geht halt nicht, man kanns auch übertreiben... ^^

Ok ist irgendwie nicht das gleiche aber Pausen zwischendurch müssen sein.


----------



## Ceiwyn (11. Mai 2011)

Und jetzt muss ich duschen, weil ich um 4 wieder in die Uni los muss, aber sogar dafür bin ich zu faul.


----------



## Pulmi (11. Mai 2011)

mich regt es auf das ich hier keinen vernünftigen spielplatz für meine kleine in der nähe habe.und das ich keinen kitaplatz bekommen hab. sauerei sowas.. kinder sollen wir bekommen und auch arbeiten aber mal ausreichend kitaplätze schaffen, bekommt dieses land nicht gebacken. armes deutschland.


----------



## tear_jerker (11. Mai 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Meine Faulheit 5/5 *seufz*
> 
> Sollte eigentlich jeden Tag mindestens zwei Stunden für die Uni lesen - nicht unbedingt lernen. Aber irgendwie krieg ich das nicht gebacken.



watch this  Mein Link


----------



## Ceiwyn (11. Mai 2011)

Naja, hab mich nun doch geduscht und sogar rasiert.. und das für 4h Uni. Naja, dann bin ich mal weg. 

Achja: Schwüles Wetter 5/5


----------



## Konov (11. Mai 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Naja, hab mich nun doch geduscht und sogar rasiert.. und das für 4h Uni. Naja, dann bin ich mal weg.
> 
> Achja: Schwüles Wetter 5/5



4 Stunden Vorlesungen? Das ist aber ganz schön lang irgendwie, oder ist das immer so?


----------



## Manaori (11. Mai 2011)

Den ganzen Tag war mir schlecht und jetz tkommt der Heißhunger auf die für den Magen denkbar schlechtesten Sachen und Cola o.O Wetten, heut Abend häng ich wieder überm Klo.... >< 3/5


----------



## tear_jerker (11. Mai 2011)

ist ja nicht so das man pro tag nur eine vorlesung haben kann^^ aber das gibts durchaus. muss mir jeden freitag auch 4h makro tutorium antun >.<


----------



## zoizz (11. Mai 2011)

Feierabend - und keine Sonne mehr 3/5


----------



## Konov (11. Mai 2011)

Manaori schrieb:


> Den ganzen Tag war mir schlecht und jetz tkommt der Heißhunger auf die für den Magen denkbar schlechtesten Sachen und Cola o.O Wetten, heut Abend häng ich wieder überm Klo.... >< 3/5



Trink Tee und übe dich in Geduld. ^^


----------



## Manaori (11. Mai 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Trink Tee und übe dich in Geduld. ^^



Mach ich schon =D


----------



## Sabito (11. Mai 2011)

Dass ich ungesunder Weise seit einer Woche 1 Mahlzeit pro Tag esse und trotzdem zugenommen habe Oo 5/5


----------



## Terrascream (11. Mai 2011)

Sabito schrieb:


> Dass ich ungesunder Weise seit einer Woche 1 Mahlzeit pro Tag esse und trotzdem zugenommen habe Oo 5/5



Hypothyreose? :O :O
Sabito, es kommt drauf an was du isst...


Das ich mir nicht merken kann wie das EKG entsteht und was es aussagt 5/5 .______.


----------



## Tilbie (11. Mai 2011)

Bauchweh 5/5


----------



## Konov (11. Mai 2011)

Dass ich die Schweißflecken aus meinem besten Polohemd nicht rausbekomme, KOTZ 5/5


----------



## Manaori (11. Mai 2011)

Diese hinterhältige falsche elende.... *insert random name here* erst alle Leute vor den Kopf stoßen und dann so tun, als sei sie dazu gezwungen worden und wär auch noch so nett gewesen und heimst MItleid ein... Argh! *auf zunge beis* 100000/5


----------



## Ceiwyn (11. Mai 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> 4 Stunden Vorlesungen? Das ist aber ganz schön lang irgendwie, oder ist das immer so?



Ne, das sind nur zwei Arbeitsgemeinschaften - allerdings mit Anwesenheitspflicht - zu je 2 Stunden. Interessant ist es dienstags, da hab ich von 8-16 Uhr Vorlesungen - wie man da den Stoff komplett aufnehmen soll, wissen wohl nur die Götter.


----------



## Dominau (11. Mai 2011)

Das meine Chips warscheinlich leer sind bevor die Sendungen anfangen. 
4/5


----------



## Dweencore (11. Mai 2011)

Dass ich jedes MMO mit WoW vergleiche und ich es dann sofort scheiße finde :/ 2/5


----------



## Alux (11. Mai 2011)

Dweencore schrieb:


> Dass ich jedes MMO mit WoW vergleiche und ich es dann sofort scheiße finde :/ 2/5



willkommen im club


----------



## Ceiwyn (11. Mai 2011)

Dweencore schrieb:


> Dass ich jedes MMO mit WoW vergleiche und ich es dann sofort scheiße finde :/ 2/5



Dann brauchst du doch kein anderes MMO. 

Ach und 5/5: Nichts Essbares im Haus, aber eigentlich will ich ja eh nix, hab heut schon genug gegessen. Hunger hab ich trotzdem!


----------



## Dweencore (11. Mai 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Dann brauchst du doch kein anderes MMO.



Ich will aber gerne mal was neues ^^


----------



## schneemaus (11. Mai 2011)

Sonnenbrand, obwohl ich nur ne Dreiviertelstunde draußen im Schatten war 5/5. Ich hasse meinen extrem hellen Hauttyp...


----------



## Deanne (11. Mai 2011)

2/5: In letzter Zeit habe ich kaum Appetit und nun ist meine Lieblingsjeans viel zu weit. -___-


----------



## Ceiwyn (11. Mai 2011)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Sonnenbrand, obwohl ich nur ne Dreiviertelstunde draußen im Schatten war 5/5. Ich hasse meinen extrem hellen Hauttyp...



Das ist echt interessant: Ich weiß noch, wie ich anno '09 auf Studienfahrt in der Toskana war. Ich war der einzige, der keine Sonnenmilch benutzt hat und gleichzeitig der einzige, der keinen Sonnenbrand hatte. 

Nun - nach einer OP - ist mein Hautkrebsrisiko 250-fach erhöht (nicht Prozent) und nun bin ich zu dieser ekligen Milch gezwungen. 5/5


----------



## schneemaus (11. Mai 2011)

Nun ja, ich bin halt der "nordische" Typ - rote Haare (rotblond, okey) und extrem helle Haut. Andere Leute bekommen nen Sonnenbrand, wenn der ausgeheilt ist, sind se braun. Ich bekomm nen Sonnenbrand und bin drunter käseweiß wie vorher. In der Toskana auf der Kursfahrt damals hab ich mal ein bisschen Farbe bekommen, ohne Sonnenbrand - war Ende September/Anfang Oktober und direkt am Meer, keine Ahnung, ob das irgendwie im Zusammenhang steht.


----------



## zoizz (11. Mai 2011)

Patches ..... 420MB jetzt zur Primetime runterladen 4/5


----------



## Ceiwyn (12. Mai 2011)

5/5 Mit dem Traffic verschätzt und nun noch 1GB frei für diesen Monat...

Das Programm ist gestern abgestürzt, da dachte ich, das würde - wie bisher auch - nichts aufzeichnen und habs ausgenutzt. Falsch gedacht.


----------



## Konov (12. Mai 2011)

Immer noch Waschküchenwetter. 100000/5


----------



## Perkone (12. Mai 2011)

Dass mein Paket nach Hause verschickt wird wo keiner da ist anstatt an die Firmenadresse wo ich jetzt bin 5/5.....


----------



## tonygt (12. Mai 2011)

Das ich gestern Nacht viel zu viele verschiedene Sachen getrunken hab und jetzt übelst den Kater hab 5/5


----------



## Ceiwyn (12. Mai 2011)

5/5: Dass ich irre werde! Ich muss in die Anstalt!

Folgendes hat sich zugetragen: Ich war vorhin kurz daheim, hatte das Auto vor dem Haus abgeschlossen und bin dann einkaufen gefahren, wo ich es auch abgeschlossen habe. Dann komme ich zurück zum Auto und ich sehe, dass auf dem Sitz mein Paket liegt, das heute hätte kommen sollen. Aber das Auto war abgeschlossen! Und auf dem Hinweg bin ich ja auch nicht draufgesessen. Einzige Möglichkeit: Meine Schwester, die bei der Post arbeitet und neben mir wohnt, ist dafür verantwortlich. Aber sie hat doch keinen Zweitschlüssel!


----------



## H2OTest (12. Mai 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> 5/5: Dass ich irre werde! Ich muss in die Anstalt!
> 
> Folgendes hat sich zugetragen: Ich war vorhin kurz daheim, hatte das Auto vor dem Haus abgeschlossen und bin dann einkaufen gefahren, wo ich es auch abgeschlossen habe. Dann komme ich zurück zum Auto und ich sehe, dass auf dem Sitz mein Paket liegt, das heute hätte kommen sollen. Aber das Auto war abgeschlossen! Und auf dem Hinweg bin ich ja auch nicht draufgesessen. Einzige Möglichkeit: Meine Schwester, die bei der Post arbeitet und neben mir wohnt, ist dafür verantwortlich. Aber sie hat doch keinen Zweitschlüssel!



vllt macht dein Gehirn einfach Urlaub?


----------



## schneemaus (12. Mai 2011)

Sowas Ähnliches ist mir auch schon passiert - Bei mir war's allerdings ne Jacke, die ich bei ner Freundin hab liegen lassen. War zu Hause, hab definitiv das Auto abgeschlossen (seit mein Navi ausm Krankenwagen an der Klinik geklaut wurde, bin ich da etwas paranoid und überprüfe es immer mit "an der Tür rütteln"), hab wohl, als ich duschen war, die Klingel nicht gehört, will später wegfahren, liegt die Jacke auf dem Beifahrersitz... im abgeschlossenen Auto o.O


----------



## Konov (12. Mai 2011)

Das klingt nach einem Fall für Galileo Mystery...


----------



## Konov (12. Mai 2011)

Immer noch das Wetter 5/5

Merkwürdige Müdigkeitsanfälle wenn ich versuche zu lernen. 3/5


----------



## Potpotom (12. Mai 2011)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Sowas Ähnliches ist mir auch schon passiert - Bei mir war's allerdings ne Jacke, die ich bei ner Freundin hab liegen lassen. War zu Hause, hab definitiv das Auto abgeschlossen (seit mein Navi ausm Krankenwagen an der Klinik geklaut wurde, bin ich da etwas paranoid und überprüfe es immer mit "an der Tür rütteln"), hab wohl, als ich duschen war, die Klingel nicht gehört, will später wegfahren, liegt die Jacke auf dem Beifahrersitz... im abgeschlossenen Auto o.O


Also mein Auto verschloss sich nach einer gewissen Zeit von ganz alleine, wenn man da den Schlüssel auf dem Sitz gelassen hat konnte das auch passieren das man draussen vor dem verschlossenen Auto stand und der Schlüssel einen von der Sitzfläche aus anlachte. 

EDIT: Bzw. ein Auto welches ich vorher mal hatte... das war eine Fehlfunktion. Toyota HiLux falls du so einen hast, die Ursache war bis zum Ende hin ungeklärt.


----------



## zoizz (12. Mai 2011)

Radfahrer auf der Straße 5/5


----------



## Alux (12. Mai 2011)

Regenwetter 100/5


----------



## schneemaus (12. Mai 2011)

Potpotom schrieb:


> Also mein Auto verschloss sich nach einer gewissen Zeit von ganz alleine, wenn man da den Schlüssel auf dem Sitz gelassen hat konnte das auch passieren das man draussen vor dem verschlossenen Auto stand und der Schlüssel einen von der Sitzfläche aus anlachte.
> 
> EDIT: Bzw. ein Auto welches ich vorher mal hatte... das war eine Fehlfunktion. Toyota HiLux falls du so einen hast, die Ursache war bis zum Ende hin ungeklärt.



Ich hab's ja aber vorher auch abgeschlossen. Muss sich ja dann quasi von selbst auf- und später wieder abgeschlossen haben...


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (12. Mai 2011)

WWWWWWWAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHH
Sie haben Indiana Jones auf SAT.1 GEKÜRZT!!!
BLASPHEMIE 6/5


----------



## Dracun (12. Mai 2011)

SWeeT_mushrOOms schrieb:


> WWWWWWWAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHH
> Sie haben Indiana Jones auf SAT.1 GEKÜRZT!!!
> BLASPHEMIE 6/5


Nee das ist normal .. wenn man Indy gucken will dann am besten auf DVD 
Weil da wird viel alleine schon für die Werbung weggeschnitten


----------



## Sabito (12. Mai 2011)

Das mir gerade einfällt, dass ich noch eine Kunstlangzeitaufgabe bis Montag fertig haben muss und da es sich um ein Foto handelt ich das bis Samsatg fertig haben muss um dann in die Stadt zu hetzen und es direkt ausdrucken lassen, weils es als Plakat in DinA3 Ausgedruckt werden soll. -.- 100/5

Edit: Dass mir gerade noch einfällt, dass mein Bro am Samstag konfirmation hat, ich also das Foto morgen machen muss, damit ich i-wann Samstag oder noch Freitag in die Stadt hetzen darf 1000/5


----------



## SchlimmsterAlptraum (12. Mai 2011)

alles mögliche, wo ich weder die lust habe es hinzuschreiben noch die richtigen worte dafür finden würde

1000000000/5


aber es mal los sein wollte dass es da was gibt.


will mich jemand aufn malediven urlaub einladen, 4 wochen, 5 sterne all inclusive? hätt das schon mal nötig :/

möglichst bevor sie untergehen


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (12. Mai 2011)

Dracun schrieb:


> Nee das ist normal .. wenn man Indy gucken will dann am besten auf DVD
> Weil da wird viel alleine schon für die Werbung weggeschnitten



naja ich hab die vier dinger hier ja auf dvd aber es lief grade und ich war zu faul um aufzustehen
als ich dann die kürzungen bemerkt habe, hab ich natürlich sofort wutentbrannt ausgeschaltet


----------



## BlizzLord (12. Mai 2011)

SchlimmsterAlptraum schrieb:


> möglichst bevor sie untergehen



Dann sparst man aber ne menge menge Geld.


----------



## schneemaus (12. Mai 2011)

Diiiiing Dooooong sowie Bulgarien rausgeflogen - 4/5


----------



## yves1993 (12. Mai 2011)

Extremes asoziales Verhalten auf Komzerts, ja auf Metal Konzerts gehts immer hart zu aber heute abend habens einige sowas von übertrieben 5/5


----------



## Manaori (12. Mai 2011)

Frauen - mal wieder - besonders die eine... ach Gott... mach deine Scheiße doch, mir reichts langsam -.- 100000000000/5


----------



## Ahramanyu (12. Mai 2011)

Jennas Tod in The Vampire Diaries 5/5. Die Schweine...


----------



## iShock (13. Mai 2011)

premium accounts in tf2 -_-* 4/5


----------



## ZAM (13. Mai 2011)

Das kann ich jetzt nicht in dem Wortlaut ausdrücken, der mir durch den Kopf geht, sonst weint am Ende noch jemand *g* 5/5


----------



## Tonkra (13. Mai 2011)

5/5 ständig nörgelnde, besser wissende menschen in der realität. aber insbesondere im Internet/foren und comments.
die alles totkritisieren/übertreiben/rumheulen, aber selbst nichts besonderes im leben erreicht haben und man einfach nur schlechte laune beim lesen von hunderten dieser comments bekommt. bestes beispiel derzeit: Lena und der eurovision contest (ja das wars auch schon vorerst^)

4/5 negativ eingestellte menschen.


----------



## Manaori (13. Mai 2011)

Eh schon kaum geschlafen und mein Vater beginnt um HALB SECHS UHR FRÜH in einer Lautstärke zu telefonieren, wo bei unseren dünnen Wänden alle geschlossenen Türen nix bringen. NARF! 100000/5 Aber MICH anzicken wenn ich mich um mitternacht noch in normaler Lautstärke vone iner Freundin in Skype verabschiede!

(Dass jemand was gegen meine pessimistische Grundeinstellung hat  *auf den Vorposter deut*)


----------



## Dominau (13. Mai 2011)

Das ich warscheinlich endlich weiß was ich nach der Schule machen werden..    5/5

Falschen Thread erwischt. Noch viel zu früh. :>


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (13. Mai 2011)

Amazon ist anscheinend unfähig ein seit Monaten vorbestelltes Spiel pünktlich zu liefern 5/5


----------



## yves1993 (13. Mai 2011)

Dass viele Internetseiten à la Amazon viele Produkte nur in Deutschland liefern und zu dumm sind mal etwas die grauen Zellen anzustrengen, dann würde einigen bestimmt auffallen was man so durch Exporte in ein Land das Deutschland sehr nahe liegt Profite rausschlagen könnte... 5/5 (Mal abgesehen von Gesetzlichen Gründen, aber das sind nur 5% der Fälle)


----------



## schneemaus (13. Mai 2011)

Dass ich, obwohl ich seit Monaten nicht mehr zocke, nun ne gute Stunde in WoW verbracht habe, um mein geklautes Gold und meine Sachen zurückzufordern und einzusortieren - so ein bisschen häng ich doch noch an meiner Priesterin, an der ich gute drei Jahre gefeilt hab. 4/5


----------



## Mokare (13. Mai 2011)

im frühdienst zu viele patienten haben. 4/5


----------



## Konov (14. Mai 2011)

Die schönste Frau der Welt war am Billardtisch nur wenige Meter von mir entfernt und ich hatte keine Chance sie anzusprechen. 
Das Leben ist ein Arschgesicht. 5/5


----------



## BlizzLord (14. Mai 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Die schönste Frau der Welt war am Billardtisch nur wenige Meter von mir entfernt und ich hatte keine Chance sie anzusprechen.
> Das Leben ist ein Arschgesicht. 5/5



Sieh es positiv die hätt dich so oder so abblitzen lassen. 
(Bin ich nicht gut im motivieren?)


----------



## Konov (14. Mai 2011)

BlizzLord schrieb:


> Sieh es positiv die hätt ich so oder so abblitzen lassen.
> (Bin ich nicht gut im motivieren?)



Erste Sahne. ^^


----------



## tear_jerker (14. Mai 2011)

sei froh das du nochmal davon gekommen bist, sie wär bestimmt teuer auf dauer gewesen ^^


----------



## BlizzLord (14. Mai 2011)

Fliegen...

Fliegt mir ins Glas ich hab nen guten Tag(ähh Nacht) rette sie setz sie ab sie fliegt wieder ins Glas...
Was denkt die Fliege in dem Moment bitte?


----------



## Reflox (14. Mai 2011)

BlizzLord schrieb:


> Fliegen...
> 
> Fliegt mir ins Glas ich hab nen guten Tag(ähh Nacht) rette sie setz sie ab sie fliegt wieder ins Glas...
> Was denkt die Fliege in dem Moment bitte?



Was soll ich sagen? Mir ist mal eine ins Ohr gekrabbelt... ._.

Mafia 2 durch 1/5


----------



## Dominau (14. Mai 2011)

Will wieder WoW Spielen. Weiß aber ganz genau das ich es in paar Monaten wieder desinstallieren werden weils Langweilig wird :/
5/5


----------



## Terrascream (14. Mai 2011)

Das ich mein 2ten Monitor ausgesteckt habe, wieder eingesteckt habe und nicht mehr aktiv wird 5/5
Wenn wer ne Lösung weiß..pm wäre nice...


----------



## Konov (14. Mai 2011)

tear_jerker schrieb:


> sei froh das du nochmal davon gekommen bist, sie wär bestimmt teuer auf dauer gewesen ^^



So kann man das natürlich auch sehen, stimmt wohl. ^^


----------



## MrBrownie (14. Mai 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Immer noch das Wetter 5/5
> 
> Merkwürdige Müdigkeitsanfälle wenn ich versuche zu lernen. 3/5


 kauf dir koffein in Pulverform

btt ich hab hunger bin aber zu faul was zu holen 0,5/5


----------



## Konov (14. Mai 2011)

MrBrownie schrieb:


> kauf dir koffein in Pulverform
> 
> btt ich hab hunger bin aber zu faul was zu holen 0,5/5



Ich trink schon zuviel Kaffee 

2 Tassen am Tag ist Max. ^^


----------



## zoizz (14. Mai 2011)

4/5 trinke auch zuviel Kaffee .... 
bin schon auf dieses Nescafe-zeugs umgestiegen, weil es magenschonender ist und viel einfacher in der Zubereitung. Ich weiss, dass ist kein wirklicher Kaffeegenuss, aber man kann nicht alles haben.


----------



## yves1993 (14. Mai 2011)

Dominau schrieb:


> Will wieder WoW Spielen. Weiß aber ganz genau das ich es in paar Monaten wieder desinstallieren werden weils Langweilig wird :/
> 5/5



Geht mir oft genauso.

Blizz lockt einen ja mit 7 Free Days... denk ich mir ok kannst ja mal testen. Dann denke ich aber schon daran dass ich patchen muss --> Ab da verfliegt die Lust instant.
Mich zu WoW zurückzubringen scheitert schon am Launcher 

3/5


----------



## Reflox (14. Mai 2011)

Dass es noch lange bis zum 3. Juni geht.  5/5


----------



## yves1993 (14. Mai 2011)

Reflox schrieb:


> Dass es noch lange bis zum 3. Juni geht.  5/5



Mh wtf, der 3te Juni hat auch für mich etwas in Petto, das aber noch warten kann  3/5


----------



## Skatero (14. Mai 2011)

Der 3. Juni wird toll. Urlaub fürs Gehirn


----------



## Alux (14. Mai 2011)

schlechte Wettervorhersage 10/5


----------



## Bloodletting (14. Mai 2011)

03.06.2011 - Alestorms neue CD und dann noch ... *Luft hol* Iron Maiden in Berlin!!! *schnauf* *freu*

Falscher Thread .... ;D


----------



## Konov (14. Mai 2011)

Graue Wolken überall, trotzdem nicht ein Tropfen Regen 3/5


----------



## Tilbie (14. Mai 2011)

Heute zu viel Cola getrunken 3/5


----------



## yves1993 (14. Mai 2011)

Dass es heute Abend, EIN ABEND soo vieles was ich gucken will gleichzeitig im Fernsehen läuft, Simpsons Marathon, Wanns de eppes kanns MLC live oder eben das Finale des ESC' s... 10/5 -.-


----------



## Pickpocket (14. Mai 2011)

Prioritätenliste mein guter oder eben n Recorder =)


----------



## yves1993 (14. Mai 2011)

Comment bei Maxime kuggen ftw! Und nen Recorder brauch ich nicht für etwas das live kommt und es darum geht live zu sehen... xD


----------



## EspCap (14. Mai 2011)

Dass es mit etwas Pech noch über 2 Wochen dauert bis ich mein iPad habe 2/5.


----------



## Yodaku (14. Mai 2011)

Das is zwar ne relativ große auswahl an Musik hab aber nicht weiß was ich hören soll 1/5


----------



## ZAM (14. Mai 2011)

Das manche Leute bei ihrer vermeindlichen Kritik über ihre Wortwahl, sowie generelle Ausdrucksweise nicht nachdenken und auch gern mal persönlich werden 5/5 ... was unweigerlich zur Löschung oder nem Abflug führt :>


----------



## yves1993 (14. Mai 2011)

ZAM schrieb:


> Das manche Leute bei ihrer vermeindlichen Kritik über ihre Wortwahl, sowie generelle Ausdrucksweise nicht nachdenken und auch gern mal persönlich werden 5/5 ... was unweigerlich zur Löschung oder nem Abflug führt :>



Leider ist sowas nur in Foren möglich.

Also das mit der Löschung oder dem Abflug.


----------



## Frayvel (14. Mai 2011)

Die Komplexität eigentlich einfacher Dinge.


----------



## Sabito (14. Mai 2011)

Das mein Bro komfirmation hatte heute und ich mich überreden lassen habe einen mitzu trinken 3/5


----------



## Reflox (14. Mai 2011)

Dass ich in Minecraft 6 Wölfe habe, die mir die ganze Zeit ins Ohr bellen und dass die Hundehütte viel zu klein für sie ist. 2/5


----------



## Yodaku (14. Mai 2011)

man trinkt auf eine Konfirmation?! ... naja ich war noch nie bei einer, aber find ich irgendwie komisch ^^


----------



## Sabito (14. Mai 2011)

Yodaku schrieb:


> man trinkt auf eine Konfirmation?! ... naja ich war noch nie bei einer, aber find ich irgendwie komisch ^^



ja ist bei uns in dwr familei tradition sozusagen, genauso, dass der konfermand ne ziggarre und alk bekommt


----------



## Yodaku (14. Mai 2011)

Sabito schrieb:


> ja ist bei uns in dwr familei tradition sozusagen, genauso, dass der konfermand ne ziggarre und alk bekommt



hehe...
wie alt ist man denn bei sowas?


----------



## Sabito (14. Mai 2011)

Yodaku schrieb:


> hehe...
> wie alt ist man denn bei sowas?



14

Btt: dass ich es nicht mer gescheid hinebkomme zu schreiben 	-.- 10/5
das ich wirklich mir meine mutter um 5&#8364; gewttet habe, dass ich die wacht...äh nacht durchmache 6/5


----------



## ADLER78 (14. Mai 2011)

- Falschparker vor unserer Einfahrt, die mit der Ausrede "Ich wollt´ ja nur kurz..." ankommen 4/5.
- Die schwarz-gelbe "Regierung" 5/5.


----------



## iffs (14. Mai 2011)

- zahnschmerzen 5/5


----------



## Alux (14. Mai 2011)

Sabito schrieb:


> das ich wirklich mir meine mutter um 5€ gewttet habe, dass ich die wacht...äh nacht durchmache 6/5



das hab ich auch schon aber nicht mit meiner Mum und der Betrag war wesentlich höher xD


----------



## kaepteniglo (14. Mai 2011)

Der Kommentator beim ESC. Der es nach Jahren immer noch nicht kapiert hat, dass das Land "Moldova" in deutsch "Moldawien" heißt oder "Republik Moldau".

Entweder den offiziellen Namen nehmen oder Moldawien.


----------



## Nylii (14. Mai 2011)

5/5 Krankenhäuser und Ärzte

5/5 Unfreundliche und gewalttätige Menschen

5/5 Unsere Regierung

5/5 Rassisten

5/5 Völlig Betrunkene, die es einfach nicht merken,selbst wenn man sie anschreit, dass man doch bitte nicht immer wieder von ihnen dichgelabert oder angefasst werden möchte

10/5 Mädchen und/oder Frauen, die mit einem Gewicht von höchstens 55 kg immer wieder meckern wie "fett" sie ja seien...-.-


----------



## yves1993 (15. Mai 2011)

War so klar Tussenterror von Azerbajan wins... 100/5

und tschüss, /simpsons


----------



## Sarjin (15. Mai 2011)

Die Tatsache das die meisten Menschen in Deutschland in Sachen Politik wie ein Blatt im Wind sind. Diesselben Leute die vor ein paar Jahren die CDU (Die die Laufzeiten verlängern wollte) gewählt haben, gehen jetzt nach draußen um gegen Atomkraftwerke zu protestieren. Und das alles nur weil am andern Ende der Welt das 2. Kraftwerk in die Luft gefolgen ist. Sollte man nicht damit rechnen, wenn man solch eine Technologie einsetzt, das alle paar Jahrzente mal eins in die Luft fliegt O.o ?!
Das ist sowas von Scheinheilig und reißerich da könnt ich das Kotzen bekommen. (Und ich bin nicht FÜR Atomkraftwerke mich regt nur diese heuchlerei auf!)

Außerdem könnt ich mich immer noch über die letzte Klimakonferenz aufregen. 119 Staaten 0 Lösungen. Idioten allesamt.

Ich bin für eine föderalistisch demokratische Weltregierung! Ansonsten bekommst doch echt nix mehr gebacken heutzutage!


----------



## zoizz (15. Mai 2011)

Beim ESC gewettet: 10 Euro auf Sieg. Ich war unentschlossen zwischen Griechenland (gefiel mir persönlich auch) und Estland. Ich hab auf Estland gesetzt .... dachte trifft eher den ESC-Zuschauer Geschmack.

5/5


----------



## HitotsuSatori (15. Mai 2011)

Nylii schrieb:


> 10/5 Mädchen und/oder Frauen, die mit einem Gewicht von höchstens 55 kg immer wieder meckern wie "fett" sie ja seien...-.-



Männer und/oder Frauen, die Mädchen und/oder Frauen, die höchstens 55kg wiegen, mit Äußerungen und Blicken dazu bringen sich fett zu fühlen. 100/5


----------



## yves1993 (15. Mai 2011)

HitotsuSatori schrieb:


> Männer und/oder Frauen, die Mädchen und/oder Frauen, die höchstens 55kg wiegen, mit Äußerungen und Blicken dazu bringen sich fett zu fühlen. 100/5



Leute die ihr Hirn dahingehend nicht benutzen können um derartige Äusserungen zu ignorieren, dann mal nen Blick auf sich zu werfen und zu peilen dass sie verdammt noch mal mit diesem Gewicht nicht fett sind und sogar wenn sie fett wären es kein Weltuntergang ist denn Leute die so oberflächlich sind es eh nicht verdient haben einen zu begatten: 150k/5


----------



## Konov (15. Mai 2011)

yves1993 schrieb:


> Leute die ihr Hirn dahingehend nicht benutzen können um derartige Äusserungen zu ignorieren, dann mal nen Blick auf sich zu werfen und zu peilen dass sie verdammt noch mal mit diesem Gewicht nicht fett sind und sogar wenn sie fett wären es kein Weltuntergang ist denn Leute die so oberflächlich sind es eh nicht verdient haben einen zu begatten: 150k/5



Mangelnde Selbstreflexion ist ein ernstzunehmendes Problem der modernen Gesellschaft.
Willkommen im hier und jetzt! 

Ganze Bevölkerungsschichten leben (auf Deutschland bezogen) in ihrer eigenen Welt mit ihrer ganz eigenen Sicht der Dinge.
Das wird sich wohl auch in naher Zukunft nicht ändern ... eher noch verschlimmern.


----------



## Sabito (15. Mai 2011)

Das ich die Wette mit meiner Mutter verloren habe. 3/5


----------



## Reflox (15. Mai 2011)

yves1993 schrieb:


> War so klar Tussenterror von Azerbajan wins... 100/5
> 
> und tschüss, /simpsons



Also ich fand die gut. ._.


----------



## Dominau (15. Mai 2011)

Das mein Smartbook nix mit meiner Festplatte anfangen kann :<
Jetzt muss ich mir was anderes ausdenken für die fahrt nach Italien 
5/5


----------



## Schrottinator (15. Mai 2011)

Wollte zur VIA Summer School nach Dänemark und genau in dem Zeitraum, in dem ich Kurse belegen wollte sind Prüfungen 5/5


----------



## Manaori (16. Mai 2011)

Dass dieses grauenhafte Kopfweh, das ich seit Freitag habe, einfach nicht mehr aufhört.... kann doch nicht sein dass mich ein Wetterumschwung und ein paar Verspannungen so lange plagen! .___. 10/5


----------



## Deanne (16. Mai 2011)

5/5: Mal wieder eklige Post von meinem Stalker. Und weder Post, noch Polizei können dagegen etwas unternehmen. Zum Glück ziehe ich bald um, langsam reicht es mir. 

5/5: Ein Kumpel hat mir eben über Facebook seine Zuneigung gestanden. Wie dumm nur, dass ich eher schmunzeln musste und das ganze einfach nie erwiedern werde. Jetzt muss ich mir überlegen, wie ich ihm das schonend beibringe. Ich hasse solche Situationen, das führt nur zu Ärger.


----------



## Konov (16. Mai 2011)

Deanne schrieb:


> 5/5: Ein Kumpel hat mir eben über Facebook seine Zuneigung gestanden. Wie dumm nur, dass ich eher schmunzeln musste und das ganze einfach nie erwiedern werde. Jetzt muss ich mir überlegen, wie ich ihm das schonend beibringe. Ich hasse solche Situationen, das führt nur zu Ärger.



Tja, hätteste dich mal net bei Failbook angemeldet 
Nur Spass!! 

Hast Recht, solche Situationen hatte ich auch schon. Ich werd das nicht vergessen als die eine heulend im Hausflur stand und nicht wollte dass ich weggehe. 

Naja solange der Kumpel nicht heult, ist es ja nicht so wild. 


@topic
Das Wetter 3/5

Etwas verpennt heute 4/5

Mal wieder das Gefühl zu haben unvorbereitet zu sein 5/5


----------



## Deanne (16. Mai 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Hast Recht, solche Situationen hatte ich auch schon. Ich werd das nicht vergessen als die eine heulend im Hausflur stand und nicht wollte dass ich weggehe.
> 
> Naja solange der Kumpel nicht heult, ist es ja nicht so wild.



Heulen wird er sicherlich nicht, aber unter Umständen geht die Freundschaft daran kaputt. Ich bin überwiegend mit Männern befreundet und mache denen noch nicht mal irgendwelche Avancen, trotzdem passiert mir sowas häufiger. Ist es so schwer, zwischen ernsthaftem Interesse und nettem, freundschaftlichen Umgang zu unterscheiden?


----------



## Manaori (16. Mai 2011)

Deanne schrieb:


> Heulen wird er sicherlich nicht, aber unter Umständen geht die Freundschaft daran kaputt. Ich bin überwiegend mit Männern befreundet und mache denen noch nicht mal irgendwelche Avancen, trotzdem passiert mir sowas häufiger. Ist es so schwer, zwischen ernsthaftem Interesse und nettem, freundschaftlichen Umgang zu unterscheiden?



Offenbar ist es das :/ Den Eindruck hatte ich auch schon öfter. Gerade übers Internet ist bei mir das Problem, sobald man mit einem Mann länger spricht, weil er einfach als Gesprächspartner passt, schwupps, denkt er, man will was von ihm (und geht meistens auch noch auf die vermeintlichen Signale ein). Wieso das so ist... keine Ahnung... aber sehr frustrierend.


----------



## Konov (16. Mai 2011)

Könnte sein, dass Männer generell da einen anderen Instinkt haben und vermeintliche Signale anders verarbeiten.
Könnte ich mir durchaus vorstellen.

Bei mir persönlich ist es so, dass ich das schon glaube merken zu können, wenn eine wirklich was will.
Meistens gucken die Frauen einen dann anders an.


----------



## Deanne (16. Mai 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Bei mir persönlich ist es so, dass ich das schon glaube merken zu können, wenn eine wirklich was will.
> Meistens gucken die Frauen einen dann anders an.



Das Schlimme ist, dass die, an denen man durchaus Interesse hätten, nie irgendwas merken. Und alle anderen deuten schon das harmloseste Lächeln als Signal. ^^


5/5: Mein neuer Wohnzimmerschrank kommt erst eine Woche später. Verdammt!


----------



## Konov (16. Mai 2011)

Deanne schrieb:


> Das Schlimme ist, dass die, an denen man durchaus Interesse hätten, nie irgendwas merken. Und alle anderen deuten schon das harmloseste Lächeln als Signal. ^^



Wahahaha 
Das war bei mir aber auch ne Zeit lang so dass ich das falsch gedeutet hab bei gewissen Personen.
Mit der Zeit merkt man es aber auch selbst und macht sich wegen sowas keine falschen Hoffnungen mehr. Wobei das viele wohl auch mit Mitte 30 noch tun.

Es ist also durch das zunehmende Alter und damit vermeintlich verbundener Reife nicht zwangsläufig gelöst. ^^


----------



## Manaori (16. Mai 2011)

Wenn in e iner an sich schön geführten Diskussionen Argumente, die vor zwei Seiten erst besprochen und gegenargumentiert wurden, wieder aufgegriffen werden und man dasselbe nochmal schreiben darf ._. 3/5 

Dass mein Magen jetzt seltsame Geräusche von sich gibt oO 2/5


----------



## Olliruh (16. Mai 2011)

Krank :s 5/5


----------



## EspCap (16. Mai 2011)

Dass ich 20 Euro auf meine o2-SIM aufgeladen habe, die -schwups- auf einmal weg waren nach dem ich Zeit.de geladen hatte obwohl sich mein Internetpaket automatisch verlängern sollte bei Aufladung und o2 jetzt einen auf Kulant macht, weil sie mir das Paket 'umsonst' buchen (die restlichen 5 Euro fehlen aber). *5/5*

(Was ist das denn, eine Seite laden und 20 Euro weg? Was hat o2o Prepaid denn für einen Datentarif ohne Paket bitte?)

Dass Lacoste es seit über einem Monat nicht fertigbringt, mir einen Rücksendebeleg für einen Bademantel zu schicken, der sich nach einer Woche aufgelöst hat. 7 mal angerufen und jedes Mal den Bescheid per Mail versprochen bekommen. Einmal kam einer, aber mit ca. 50 dpi den die Post nicht scannen konnte. *5/5*


----------



## Konov (16. Mai 2011)

EspCap schrieb:


> Dass Lacoste es seit über einem Monat nicht fertigbringt, mir einen Rücksendebeleg für einen Bademantel zu schicken, der sich nach einer Woche aufgelöst hat. 7 mal angerufen und jedes Mal den Bescheid per Mail versprochen bekommen. Einmal kam einer, aber mit ca. 50 dpi den die Post nicht scannen konnte. *5/5*



Lacoste Bademäntel braucht kein Mensch


----------



## Raffzahl (16. Mai 2011)

Dass ich mittlerweile schon 5 Einladungen zu Facebook gekriegt habe... Merkt wohl keiner, dass ich mich zur Zeit nicht bei Facebook anmelden möchte 2/5

 Dass ein Paar ihr Kind nach dem "Gefällt mir"-Button von Facebook benannt hat Link! 3/5


Edit: Komischer erster Tag beim Sozialpraktikum. 2/5
*
*


----------



## Jordin (16. Mai 2011)

Raffzahl schrieb:


> Dass ich mittlerweile schon 5 Einladungen zu Facebook gekriegt habe...




Zu wenig Freunde auf facebook 5/5 (O__o)


----------



## yves1993 (16. Mai 2011)

Raffzahl schrieb:


> Dass ich mittlerweile schon 5 Einladungen zu Facebook gekriegt habe... Merkt wohl keiner, dass ich mich zur Zeit nicht bei Facebook anmelden möchte 2/5
> 
> Dass ein Paar ihr Kind nach dem "Gefällt mir"-Button von Facebook benannt hat Link! 3/5
> 
> ...



In Ägypten hat ein Vater sein Kind Facebook genannt aufgrund des Sozialen Netzwerkes das zT mit diesen Unruhen zu tun hatten und halt dieser ganze Regierungssturz (Ähm war ja Ägypten ... oO?)

Morgen Geschichtsprüfung 3/5


----------



## HitotsuSatori (17. Mai 2011)

Dass die monatliche Krankenkassengebühr für Studenten auf 77,90 € gestiegen ist, was mit der Bafög-Erhöhung begründet wird. Schön, dass ich kein Bafög bekomme und den Rotz trotzdem irgendwie berappen muss und diesen Monat nichts mehr einkaufen kann! Drecksverein!! overninethousand/5


----------



## Deathstyle (17. Mai 2011)

Immerhin kriegst du Bafög 

Ich will jetzt einen Döner 3/5.


----------



## HitotsuSatori (17. Mai 2011)

Deathstyle schrieb:


> Immerhin kriegst du Bafög



Text lesen und so... Ich bekomm eben KEIN Bafög und auch keine andere Form von Studienunterstützung.


----------



## Ceiwyn (17. Mai 2011)

HitotsuSatori schrieb:


> Text lesen und so... Ich bekomm eben KEIN Bafög und auch keine andere Form von Studienunterstützung.



Ich glaube, er wollte nur Salz in die Wunde streuen. ^^


----------



## Deathstyle (17. Mai 2011)

Jaja.. die Ironie und ihre textliche Präsenz, in meinem Geiste war die klarer. Tut mir leid


----------



## ZAM (17. Mai 2011)

Installationen, die nicht gleich beim ersten mal funktionieren............................................ 100/5


----------



## floppydrive (17. Mai 2011)

Irgendwie werden alle Threads geschlossen in den ich Poste oder meine Meinung schreibe  5/5


----------



## ZAM (17. Mai 2011)

floppydrive schrieb:


> Irgendwie werden alle Threads geschlossen in den ich Poste oder meine Meinung schreibe  5/5



Das scheint dann von den Themen abhängig zu sein... *g*


----------



## Reflox (17. Mai 2011)

floppydrive schrieb:


> Irgendwie werden alle Threads geschlossen in den ich Poste oder meine Meinung schreibe 5/5



Vielleicht hast du ja einfach Vorliebe für kritische Themen?


----------



## floppydrive (17. Mai 2011)

Könnte sein oder Gott gab mir "In before the Lock" als Passive Fähigkeit


----------



## Deathstyle (17. Mai 2011)

3,5h allgemeines Verwaltungsrecht und dann erst gegen 21 Uhr wieder zuhause - grml. 4/5.


----------



## charly-sue (17. Mai 2011)

noch 1h arbeiten und nichts zu tun hab 5/5!!
spanisch unterricht heute abend 4/5


----------



## mastergamer (17. Mai 2011)

Rechnungswesen 5/5


----------



## ZAM (17. Mai 2011)

floppydrive schrieb:


> Könnte sein oder Gott gab mir "In before the Lock" als Passive Fähigkeit



Mach dir nix draus - ich hab im Gegenzug die "Nichts funktioniert auf Anhieb"-Passiv-Fähigkeit. *g* 3/5


----------



## Edou (17. Mai 2011)

Zam!5/5

Da will man einmal nen Flamewar starten.....

Nein, spaß.

Was mich wirklich aufregt? Weißheitszähne, ich hoffe die müssen nicht raus. :<<<<< 4/5


----------



## Ceiwyn (17. Mai 2011)

Ui, ich hatte zwei schöne, blutige OP's damit.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (17. Mai 2011)

dass ich seit 2 Tagen nix richtiges gegessen habe bzw überhaupt kein Hungergefühl habe... 5/5


----------



## Falathrim (17. Mai 2011)

Dass das Staffelfinale von Hawaii Five-0 natürlich mal wieder die spannendste Folge ever war, und man jetzt ewig warten muss bis es weitergeht...


----------



## yves1993 (18. Mai 2011)

Dass ich keinen Iron Man Anzug habe und auch keine Werkstatt wie Stark... NEED THOSE EPIC INTERFACES *-* 10/5


----------



## Potpotom (18. Mai 2011)

Wie wir "Menschen" mit den Vorwürfen gegen Strauss-Kahn umgehen... 5/5


----------



## Deanne (18. Mai 2011)

4/5: Dass momentan so viele Seminare wegen Klausuren oder Exkursionen ausfallen. Zuhause ist es so langweilig.


----------



## Konov (18. Mai 2011)

Du hast Sorgen Deanne! 

@topic
Gammeliges Mischwetter 3/5

Nervige PC Technik 2/5

Klausuren 4/5

Threads in denen man sich den Mund fusselig TIPPT, nur um zu realisieren, dass die Message nicht rüberkommt, egal wie man es auch zu formulieren versucht. 5/5


----------



## Terrascream (18. Mai 2011)

Noch 4 Stunden bis ich daheim bin...& das bei dem geilen Wetter 5/5


----------



## Olliruh (18. Mai 2011)

Heute Elternsprechtag >_< 5/5


----------



## schneemaus (18. Mai 2011)

Na, so reagiert ja nur jemand, der was zu befürchten hat 

Dass mir langweilig ist und ich kein Auto habe, damit ich auch nur den Hauch einer Aktivität planen könnte 5/5


----------



## Ceiwyn (18. Mai 2011)

1/5 Zu viel Deo und nun brennen mir die Achseln 
2/5 Zu viel Fußball gespielt und nun k.o. dabei muss ich gleich in die Uni bis um 8
3/5 Morgen wieder 200 Km Autofahrt
4/5 Ich sitz hier immer noch mit nassen Haaren, weil mein Föhn irgendwie nicht mehr mag
5/5 Auf mich warten mehrere Papierstapel zum Einheften, was ich eigentlich vorher noch machen müsste, aber die Zeit wird kaum reichen und nachher hab ich wieder keine Lust.


----------



## Manaori (18. Mai 2011)

Nicht die geringste Ahnung zu haben, wie ich an geeignete Fachliteratur fü rmeine FBA kommen soll - mal sehen ob ichs morgen noch zur Stadtbibliothek schaffe, ob die was wissen... aber googlen auf gut Glück für Literatur über MPS halte ich irgendwie nicht für schlau ._. 5/5


----------



## Terrascream (18. Mai 2011)

Falsche Leute die massiven Unsinn erzählen um Aufmerksamkeit zu bekommen 5/5
-.- Wie ich diese Person grad fressen könnte GRAWWR... >.<


----------



## Sabito (18. Mai 2011)

Dass ich eig bis morgen ein Programm für den Informatikunterricht fertig haben müsste, aber ich das teil nicht auf dem Editor schreiben kann, der schon auf dem Leptop drauf ist 5/5 -.-


----------



## Alcest (18. Mai 2011)

Spliss bekommen oO  100000/5

Geht wieder Geld für den Friseur weg.... 3/5


----------



## yves1993 (18. Mai 2011)

Dass ich jetzt noch staubsaugen muss 5/5

dass ich danach noch mathe lernen muss ATOMWTFRADIOAKTIV/5


----------



## Silenzz (18. Mai 2011)

Das ich nicht weiß, ob ich Deutsch oder Geschichte als LK belegen soll.... 100000/5 -.-* und Morgen muss ich meine Wahl abgeben.


----------



## Manaori (18. Mai 2011)

Silenzz schrieb:


> Das ich nicht weiß, ob ich Deutsch oder Geschichte als LK belegen soll.... 100000/5 -.-* und Morgen muss ich meine Wahl abgeben.



Nimm Geschichte


----------



## Lakor (18. Mai 2011)

Silenzz schrieb:


> Das ich nicht weiß, ob ich Deutsch oder Geschichte als LK belegen soll.... 100000/5 -.-* und Morgen muss ich meine Wahl abgeben.



Ich würd Deutsch nehmen. Ist Ansichtssache was besser ist, aber bei Deutsch musst du fürs Abi viel weniger lernen  


Warten auf eine SMS 3/5


----------



## Sabito (18. Mai 2011)

Dass mein neues Leptop so weit fertig ist und ich nun ein paar neue Spiele brauche 4/5 -.-


----------



## Deanne (18. Mai 2011)

1/5: Immer genau dann fotografiert zu werden, wenn ich entweder einen Becher vor der Nase habe, mir im Gesicht herumfummel oder gerade in Zeitlupe hinfalle. Und solche Bilder werden dann natürlich überall hochgeladen und ich werde sofort verlinkt. YEAH!

5/5: Meine schreckliche Schüchternheit. Anstatt irgendwas Sinnvolles zu sagen, erzähle ich von meinen coolsten WoW-Mounts und wie ein doofer Kommilitone neulich mal so richtig auf den Arsch gebrettert ist.


----------



## Sabito (18. Mai 2011)

Dass ich immernoch nicht weiß wie ich das Programm für den Informatikunterricht schreiben soll, ohne vernünftigen Editor 100/5


----------



## Lakor (18. Mai 2011)

5/5 Dass ich grade erfahren habe dass ich meinen Chef morgen um halb 11 abholen muss und deswegen schon um 9 raus darf.

Zu meiner Verteidigung, da ich grade mit dem Abi fertig geworden bin ist das ca 4 Stunden vor der normalen Zeit zum aufstehen


----------



## tempörum (18. Mai 2011)

Das ich diese Frau einfach nicht einschätzen kann 4/5


----------



## heinzelmännchen (19. Mai 2011)

dass ich ein Handy-Abo auf einer dubiosen Internetseite abgeschlossen haben soll
und mir dadurch nu 4,99Euro Guthaben abgezogen wurden! 



Sone miese Verarsche!!!	5/5


----------



## Perkone (19. Mai 2011)

Dass ich Darker than Black fast durch hab ...3/5. Muss ich mir wieder n neuen Anime suchn.


----------



## zoizz (19. Mai 2011)

Frau am Steuer hinter mir.
Schön nah am Vordermann halten - man könnte sonst den Anschluß verlieren.
Mit den linken Rädern auf dem Mittelstreifen - man braucht ja Orientierung.
Und nebenbei telefonieren - man hat ja soviel zu erzählen.


Drängler lassen mich kalt - ich bin cruizer - Frauen fahren anders dicht auf ^^


3/5


----------



## iShock (19. Mai 2011)

Das die Tickets fürs Enter Shikari Konzert in einem Monat nach 11 minuten ausverkauft waren wtf ..... 5/5 -_-*


----------



## NexxLoL (19. Mai 2011)

iShock schrieb:


> Das die Tickets fürs Enter Shikari Konzert in einem Monat nach 11 minuten ausverkauft waren wtf ..... 5/5 -_-*



sorry, your not a winner ;D


----------



## Contemptio (19. Mai 2011)

Dass das ganze Wasser vom Regenschirm heut beim einsteigen ins Auto auf meine Hose gefallen ist, so dass mir ein Kunde, bei dem ich danach war, die ganze Zeit abfällig auf die Hose gestarrt hat...war aber auch lustig^^


----------



## ZAM (20. Mai 2011)

Das noch nicht ganz Wochenende ist 3/5


----------



## Sh1k4ri (20. Mai 2011)

NexxLoL schrieb:


> sorry, your not a winner ;D



Made my morning  
Ich hatte mir das Ticket direkt nach Veröffentlichung gesichert. Wuahaha


----------



## Kyrador (20. Mai 2011)

ZAM schrieb:


> Das noch nicht ganz Wochenende ist 3/5



Man hat als buffed-Admin ein Wochenende? 
Ach ja: bestes Badewetter draussen und man muss drinnen arbeiten: 5/5


----------



## Tilbie (20. Mai 2011)

Morgen in die Schule zu müssen 4/5


----------



## bkeleanor (20. Mai 2011)

Das sich all die Pappnasen auf ein Hirnloses Spiel einlassen (Planking), ihre Bilder an die online Zeitungen schicken und diese aus Mangel an ordentlichen Nachrichten, nichts besseres zu tun haben als den mist zu posten.

3.9999965 / 5


----------



## Falathrim (20. Mai 2011)

Korb 4/5
retrospektiv war sie gar nicht so toll, aber ankotzen tuts trotzdem *g*


----------



## Deathstyle (20. Mai 2011)

Hehe ja, das ist scheiße fürs Ego, gut das wir in der Regel mehr als genug davon haben.

Französische Städte, Flüsse und Begrifflichkeiten in meinem Kreuzworträtsel 2/5!


----------



## Loony555 (20. Mai 2011)

Immer noch 54 Minuten bis Feierabend und Wochenende. 
Und dabei ziehen sich schon die letzten zwei Stunden wie Kaugummi...

Trotzdem nur 2/5, weil der Feierabend absehbar ist.


----------



## iShock (20. Mai 2011)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Made my morning
> Ich hatte mir das Ticket direkt nach Veröffentlichung gesichert. Wuahaha



für das Konzert am 15. Juni ? oder für die September Tour in Good old Germany ? :I

Weil für die Tour sind die karten noch nicht sold out ^^

Jedoch wurden die Uk- Tourdaten noch nich genannt 1/5 (damits nich zu viel OT ist xD)


----------



## Sh1k4ri (20. Mai 2011)

iShock schrieb:


> für das Konzert am 15. Juni ? oder für die September Tour in Good old Germany ? :I
> 
> Weil für die Tour sind die karten noch nicht sold out ^^
> 
> Jedoch wurden die Uk- Tourdaten noch nich genannt 1/5 (damits nich zu viel OT ist xD)



Achso, ne ich meinte für die Tour in Deutschland, 16. September in Hamburg ^^ 

Bis die UK Daten rauskommen wird es wohl noch ein wenig dauern, sie meinten ja 1-2 Monate nach den Veröffentlichungen der Europa-Tourdaten. Ma schau'n


----------



## Jordin (20. Mai 2011)

Mich selbst &#8734;/5


----------



## Konov (20. Mai 2011)

Jordin schrieb:


> Mich selbst &#8734;/5



*tröst* Nur kein Selbstmitleid bitte! 

@topic
Noch 2 Stunden Englisch, dann Wochenende. 3/5

Langweilige Geschichtliche Persönlichkeiten für Prüfungsklausur auswendig lernen 4/5

Deutsch Analyse für Prüfungsklausur korrekt schreiben kostet soviel Zeit... an einem Test-Text sitze ich alleine 4 Stunden.  5/5


----------



## Sabito (20. Mai 2011)

Dass mir nichts als Desktophintergrund einfällt 5/5 -.-


----------



## tonygt (20. Mai 2011)

Das Fable III Heut noch net bei mir Ankam  3/5


----------



## Manoroth (20. Mai 2011)

da is ma ne richtig gemütliche outdoor goa party gleich bei mir um die ecke und keiner hat zeit da hin zu gehn-.- 3/5


----------



## yves1993 (20. Mai 2011)

Dass meine alte Laptopfestplatte wo eigtl noch realtiv wichtige Daten drauf waren, naja wichtig für mich zumindest, einen click of death hat und wohl netmehr zu retten ist. 1000/5 (Vorallem weil ich extra nen SATA to USB Adapter gekauft habe, wobei ich diesen allerdings sowieso brauche 1/5)

Außer das Ding zu ner Firma bringen die die Daten daraus retten, leider kostet sowas über 100€, das ist es mir nicht wert.


----------



## Sabito (20. Mai 2011)

Dass mein Rührei echt klasse schmeckt, aber das Schnitzel nicht 4/5
Dass mir gleich der Teller ein Loch ins Bein brennt 3/5

Edit: Dass ich schon seit einer Ewigkeit nach nem Desktophintergrund suche und mir inzwischen sogar egal ist, was der zeigt, solange es gut ausieht (für mich^^), aber trotzdem noch nichts gefunden habe 15,9/5


----------



## Dominau (20. Mai 2011)

Wollte paar Freunde treffen. da ich momentan keinen vertrag aufm
handy hab kann ich damit niemanden anrufen
und aus irgendeinem grund bekomm ich jedesmal wenn ich vom festnetzt jemanden versuche zu erreichen einen
besetzt ton. Aber ich glaube kaum das momentan jeder meiner freunde am telefonieren ist :<

Deshalb kann ich jetzt auch nicht rausgehn 5/5


----------



## Tilbie (20. Mai 2011)

Sabito schrieb:


> Dass mein Rührei echt klasse schmeckt, aber das Schnitzel nicht 4/5
> Dass mir gleich der Teller ein Loch ins Bein brennt 3/5
> 
> Edit: Dass ich schon seit einer Ewigkeit nach nem Desktophintergrund suche und mir inzwischen sogar egal ist, was der zeigt, solange es gut ausieht (für mich^^), aber trotzdem noch nichts gefunden habe 15,9/5



http://wallbase.cc/random

ACHTUNG: Ich übernehme nicht die Verantwortung für verlorene Lebenstage!

Das ich jetzt ins Bett muss weil ich morgen in die Schule muss 5/5


----------



## Sabito (20. Mai 2011)

Tilbie schrieb:


> http://wallbase.cc/random
> 
> ACHTUNG: Ich übernehme nicht die Verantwortung für verlorene Lebenstage!
> 
> [...]



Bin ich auch schon drauf gekommen, habe nun ca. 2000-3000 seiten durch gesehn und ein paar nette sachen gesehn, kann mich aber nicht zwischen dne entscheiden 5/5, muss ich mal sehn, was auf dem Desktop besser aussieht^^


----------



## NexxLoL (21. Mai 2011)

Meine Gitarre ist kaputt....Mein Gitarrenständer ist ohne Grund nach vorne umgekippt, wobei der (geleimte) Hals gerissen ist  Ich werde meine wunderschöne Les Paul nie wieder spielen können. Das Schlimmste ist aber, dass ich als Schüler kein Geld für eine neue Gitarre hab....
7/5

LG


----------



## Legendary (21. Mai 2011)

Das ich heute noch von der Arbeit aus für 4 Stunden auf ne Messe muss 4/5


----------



## Konov (21. Mai 2011)

Die kommende Prüfungswoche noch durchhalten.  3/5

Waschküchenwetter, einfach nur schwül warm, aber Wolken überall und die ganze Bude voller Mücken  4/5

Manche Teile unserer zivilisierten Gesellschaft. die voll von gehässigem Lug und Trug und mehr Schein als Sein ein Leben führen und anderen Menschen auf der Nase herumtanzen. FRESSE! 5/5


----------



## zoizz (21. Mai 2011)

Wochenende, Bombenwetter .... und tierische Kopfschmerzen 4/5


----------



## Deanne (21. Mai 2011)

2/5: Mein Onkel hat beim Renovieren sein Werkzeug auf meinen neuen Couchtisch geknallt und der hat nun eine kleine Macke.
5/5: Weil jedes zweite Möbelstück bestellt werden muss, zieht sich mein Umzug total hin.


----------



## Dominau (21. Mai 2011)

Immernoch keinen Morgen Kaffee 4/5


----------



## zoizz (21. Mai 2011)

Möbel erhalten erst Leben, wenn sie eine kleine Macke haben. 
Ohne Morgenkaffee gibts keinen Tag.
Dieser Link von Tilbie ist ein absoluter "Timesink", die Warnung ist angebracht ^^

Ich hol mir jetzt einen Sonnenbrand, deswegen schonmal vorab 3/5 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alux (21. Mai 2011)

das mein Dad von heut von 17-02 uhr arbeiten muss und ich deswegen keine Fahrgelegenheit hab und deswegen nicht zur Musik vom DJ der guten Laune tanzen kann 100000/5


----------



## Sabito (21. Mai 2011)

Dass ich bei Minecraft nach knapp 50Block in die Tiefe auf die erste Höhle gestoßen bin 6/5, dachte ich könnte bis zum Doden ohne Höhle durchgraben -.-
Dass ich nun auch noch Unmengen an Rohstoffen in der Höhle gefunden habe, so was hätte ich ruhig früher brauchen können 5/5 -.-


----------



## Konov (21. Mai 2011)

Die Lache vom Nachbarn über mir oder neben mir 

hnähnähnähnähnähnähnähnä  4/5


----------



## Tilbie (22. Mai 2011)

Übelste lustlosigkeit 3/5 (Hab noch nichtma wirklich lust mich aufzuregen )


----------



## Sh1k4ri (22. Mai 2011)

Sony 1000000/5. Wenn das so weiter geht, steige ich um. Es kann doch nicht sein, dass man 3x hintereinander gehackt wird.


----------



## Manaori (22. Mai 2011)

Wo wir schon bei gehacked sind... das zweite RPG Forum wo ich bin wurd gehackt -.-" Hoffentlich klappen die Backups 1000000/5


----------



## Konov (22. Mai 2011)

Bestimmte Threads hier, die sich in bestimmte Richtungen entwickeln.
Gut, dass ich mich aus dem speziellen Thema ausgeklinkt habe. 3/5


----------



## zoizz (22. Mai 2011)

es ziehen Wolken auf. Die Sonne scheint weiterhin kräftig, jeodch ist es nicht mehr nur warm, sonder es wird drückend und schwül. Irgendwie ist dieses das tpisch deutsche Sommerwetter. Zumindest kommt es mir so vor. Ein paar Tage herrlicher Sonnenschein und dann wird es schwül, hohe Luftfeuchtigkeit, bedeckt und trotzdem warm - einfach bäh!

4/5


----------



## Konov (22. Mai 2011)

zoizz schrieb:


> es ziehen Wolken auf. Die Sonne scheint weiterhin kräftig, jeodch ist es nicht mehr nur warm, sonder es wird drückend und schwül. Irgendwie ist dieses das tpisch deutsche Sommerwetter. Zumindest kommt es mir so vor. Ein paar Tage herrlicher Sonnenschein und dann wird es schwül, hohe Luftfeuchtigkeit, bedeckt und trotzdem warm - einfach bäh!
> 
> 4/5



Das hasse ich auch! Momentan ist es hier noch etwas luftig und nicht so bedeckt. Hoffe, es bleibt so.


----------



## Kamsi (22. Mai 2011)

Das buch das ich gerade fertiggelesen habe hört mal wieder mitten in der spannendesten stelle auf - verdammter bastei lübbe verlag jetzt darf ich 4 monate warten bis es weiter geht

Pi/Pi


----------



## Konov (22. Mai 2011)

Eine Textanalyse zur Erzählung "Seegeister" verfassen zu müssen.

Ich werd aus der Geschichte nicht schlau. Man ist das schwer, die Birne brummt. 5/5


----------



## yves1993 (22. Mai 2011)

Dass die Leute bei Amazon anscheinend zu dumm sind ne Visa zu belasten: 5/5


----------



## HitotsuSatori (22. Mai 2011)

Dass bei mir sogar Chucks reiben, obwohls da gar nix zum Reiben gibt. >.< 5/5


----------



## Alux (22. Mai 2011)

das ich mit voller Wucht meinen Kopf gegen den Boden bewegt hab 10/5


----------



## Konov (22. Mai 2011)

Alux schrieb:


> das ich mit voller Wucht meinen Kopf gegen den Boden bewegt hab 10/5



Und das diente welchem Zweck? ^^

Dass ich mit der Testanalyse fertig bin, aber das Wetter jetzt wieder kacke ist, und ich deswegen nicht rausgehen möchte. 5/5


----------



## Alux (22. Mai 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Und das diente welchem Zweck? ^^
> 
> 5/5




Krampf im Oberschenkel dreima auf einem bein durchs Zimmer gehüpft --> ausgerutscht --> bumm


----------



## Sabito (22. Mai 2011)

Dass die natürliche Höhle, die ich in Minecraft auf dem Weg zum Tiefsten Punkt der Welt, nun 6-8x größer ist als vorher und ich bis auf Unmengen an Kohle und Redstone kaum andere Erze gefunde. 6/5


----------



## Firun (23. Mai 2011)

hr Account wurde gemäß ihren Anforderungen geändert. Falls Sie diese Änderungen nicht angefordert haben sollten, kontaktieren Sie bitte unseren Kundendienst unter: cogaccounts@codemasters.com. Eine Liste der Änderungen folgt....

Account Hack 10/10


----------



## Konov (23. Mai 2011)

Auf regen ist vllt falsch, aber AUFGEREGT bin ich, in 20 Minuten beginnt meine Deutsch Prüfung. wuaah ^^

 100/5


----------



## Tilbie (23. Mai 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Auf regen ist vllt falsch, aber AUFGEREGT bin ich, in 20 Minuten beginnt meine Deutsch Prüfung. wuaah ^^
> 
> 100/5



Du schaffst das, ich glaub an dich! 

Das meine Freundin ab übermorgen in Rom ist. 5/5


----------



## MrBlaki (23. Mai 2011)

Überall Sonnenbrand...5/5 -.-
Die Arbeit als Friedhofsgärtner suckt in der Hinsicht echt.


----------



## Edou (23. Mai 2011)

Morgen Mathe Prüfung. Wah, ich hab so Angst die zu Verkacken. Vorallem bin ich alles andere als ne Leuchte in Mathe, seriously. 5/5 :<


----------



## Alux (23. Mai 2011)

das ich den Editor im buffed forum nicht nutzen kann 10/5 
vermutlich 3 5er ausbessern zu müssen 100/5


----------



## Aeonflu-X (23. Mai 2011)

Meine Eifersucht. -.- 5/5


----------



## Neritia (23. Mai 2011)

ausm urlau wieder daheim sein 5/5 -.-


----------



## Ceiwyn (23. Mai 2011)

Am 3.06. die nächste Zwischenprüfung... es nimmt kein Ende 5/5


----------



## Konov (23. Mai 2011)

Tilbie schrieb:


> Du schaffst das, ich glaub an dich!
> 
> Das meine Freundin ab übermorgen in Rom ist. 5/5



Danke, hab die Prüfung überstanden.

Allerdings war eine Aufgabe ziemlich ätzend. Naja, mal sehen was draus geworden ist.


----------



## Edou (24. Mai 2011)

Matheprüfung Incoming! *Militärhelm aufsetz und in nen bombengraben leg* 5/5


----------



## Konov (24. Mai 2011)

Edou schrieb:


> Matheprüfung Incoming! *Militärhelm aufsetz und in nen *bombengraben *leg* 5/5



Bombentrichter oder Schützengraben?
Bombengraben gibts nicht


----------



## Edou (24. Mai 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Bombentrichter oder Schützengraben?
> Bombengraben gibts nicht


Wenn ne Bombe einschlaegt und ich mich ins entstandene Loch lege ists ein bombengraben! Ne, ich meint Schützengraben, war noch nicht Wach.


----------



## heinzelmännchen (24. Mai 2011)

Mündliche Bio-Prüfung um 15.30.


Gehirnschmalz, steh mir bei! 



Aber dat wird schon, von daher äußerlich 2/5 und innerlich, hmm, 4/5


----------



## Potpotom (24. Mai 2011)

Das sich der strahlend blaue Himmel bei 25° in eine dunkelgraue Wolkendecke bei gefühlten -15° gewandelt hat und ich nur ein kurzes Hemd trage.

5/5

*bibber* 

EDIT: Ui, Satzbau - Sechs, setzen!


----------



## Deanne (24. Mai 2011)

5/5: Die Wohnungsgesellschaft, die für meine neue Bude zuständig ist bzw. auch der Eigentümer.

Seit Wochen liegt in meinem Kellerraum noch Müll vom Vormieter und niemand fühlt sich zuständig. Ich sehe nicht ein, den Mist zu entsorgen, weil dadurch wieder Kosten auf mich zukommen würden und ich keinen Ärger haben will, wenn der Kram dann doch noch gebraucht wird. 
Also versprach mir die WoGe, den Eigentümer zu kontaktieren, damit die Kisten abgeholt werden. Das sollte Freitag passieren. 

Ich habe den Kram also mühsam aus dem Keller geräumt und wie gewünscht in den Flur gestellt. 

Heute ist Dienstag und der Mist liegt dort immer noch. Mit dem Unterschied, dass einige Nachbarn ihren Sperrmüll nun auch noch dazugestellt haben. 
Morgen rufe ich da noch mal an und dann ist was los.


----------



## Falathrim (24. Mai 2011)

1.000.000.000/5 mein Vater. Stresst schon seit Wochen dauernd wegen nichts und wieder nichts rum. Heute Nacht saßen wir noch auf dem Balkon, mein Vater kommt in die Küche, sieht dass sie noch nicht aufgeräumt ist. Wir räumen sie dann vorm schlafen gehen auf, mein Mitbewohner meint aber schon "Wir kriegen eh Anschiss, weil er sich jetzt schon aufgeregt hat"...heute morgen stehen alle Mülleimer DIREKT vor der Wohnungstür, an der Küchentür steht dass wir Küche und Balkon putzen sollen und die Küche ist DRECKIGER(!) als wir sie hinterlassen haben...RAGE!


----------



## aufgeraucht (24. Mai 2011)

Potpotom schrieb:


> Das sich der strahlend blaue Himmel bei 25° in eine dunkelgraue Wolkendecke bei gefühlten -15° gewandelt hat und ich nur ein kurzes Hemd trage.



Bin heute früh auch kurzärmlig losgeradelt :[ 
Und ich habe eine Hose an, die man NUR - AUSSCHLIESSLICH - UND IN JEDEM FALLE bei trockenem Wetter anziehen sollte. Bei Regen wird das Ding nahezu durchsichtig und lässt jeden Leberfleck erkennen.

kurzes Shirt 2/5
steigende Regenwahrscheinlichkeit zum Feierabend 5/5


----------



## Konov (24. Mai 2011)

Hirnrissige NCs bei Studiengängen, die ich unter Umständen knapp verfehle und deswegen theoretisch X-Halbjahre warten müsste 1000000/5

Die Unsicherheit, nicht zu wissen, was die richtige Entscheidung für einen selbst ist 5/5

Die Unsicherheit, nicht zu wissen, wie die Prüfungen laufen werden und gelaufen sind 5/5


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (24. Mai 2011)

in 1-2 monaten legt sich die ganze aufregung 



17 uhr kälter als 8 uhr und mit fahrad zu arbeit gefahren 3/5


----------



## Kyrador (24. Mai 2011)

aufgeraucht schrieb:


> Bin heute früh auch kurzärmlig losgeradelt :[
> Und ich habe eine Hose an, die man NUR - AUSSCHLIESSLICH - UND IN JEDEM FALLE bei trockenem Wetter anziehen sollte. Bei Regen wird das Ding nahezu durchsichtig und lässt jeden Leberfleck erkennen.



Wenn sie nahezu durchsichtig ist, machst du dir am meisten Sorgen um die Erkennbarkeit der Leberflecken? 

Bzgl. Topic: Bestücker, die Bauteile falschrum drehen und dann einem stundenlang an der Platine verzweifeln lassen: 5/5


----------



## Ceiwyn (24. Mai 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Hirnrissige NCs bei Studiengängen, die ich unter Umständen knapp verfehle und deswegen theoretisch X-Halbjahre warten müsste 1000000/5
> 
> Die Unsicherheit, nicht zu wissen, was die richtige Entscheidung für einen selbst ist 5/5
> 
> Die Unsicherheit, nicht zu wissen, wie die Prüfungen laufen werden und gelaufen sind 5/5



NC werden ja immer von der jeweiligen Uni vergeben, die Chance ist hoch, dass - gerade im Osten - der Wunschstudiengang nicht beschränkt ist. Im Westen sind die Unis halt überlaufen.


----------



## Tilbie (24. Mai 2011)

Wenn man 45min beim Zahnarzt warten muss, nur damit einem gesagt wird das alles in ordnung ist. 5/5


----------



## Jordin (24. Mai 2011)

Bekloppte Omas 5/5
Aaaaargh!


----------



## Konov (25. Mai 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> NC werden ja immer von der jeweiligen Uni vergeben, die Chance ist hoch, dass - gerade im Osten - der Wunschstudiengang nicht beschränkt ist. Im Westen sind die Unis halt überlaufen.



Jo, leider nicht zu unrecht... wer möchte schon in den Osten gehen, ich genauso wenig wie viele andere.
Zurecht? Weiß ich nicht, aber es ist halt wenig reizvoll. Die Gründe sind vielfältig.


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (25. Mai 2011)

Warum nciht im Osten studieren, kommst du meist deutlich günstiger weg. Ich frage mich was da noch für 20 jahre alte vorurteile rumgeistern.
Dresden zB war kandidat für Elite Uni


----------



## Konov (25. Mai 2011)

ichbinnichtschuld schrieb:


> Warum nciht im Osten studieren, kommst du meist deutlich günstiger weg. Ich frage mich was da noch für 20 jahre alte vorurteile rumgeistern.
> Dresden zB war kandidat für Elite Uni



Ich weiß es auch nicht genau. Ich bin generell einfach jemand, der gern in seiner Heimatstadt bleiben möchte, wenn es sich irgendwie einrichten lässt, da ich seit 25 Jahren da wohne und nie gerne weggewesen bin.
Das ist ja bei jedem unterschiedlich, aber bei mir war es so.

Selbst wenn mir jemand anbieten würde kostenlos in New York oder Tokio zu studieren, müsste ich mir das gut überlegen.


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (25. Mai 2011)

okay das ist bei mir garnicht der fall, seit dem wehrdienst bin ich weg von zuhause  Ich mag mein zu Hause, aber ich hab kein problem damit irgendwo anders zu sein. Vornehmlich da wo die ausbildung/geld ist.

komme aus mecklenburg und nach bayern/dresden/rostock bin ich nun in berlin, aber vlt nur weil die aus stuttgart zu langsam mit der antwort waren damals.

tokio gratis? ich würd morgen im flieger sitzen.



btt: tee vergessen und zulange ziehen lassen 2/5


----------



## Konov (25. Mai 2011)

ichbinnichtschuld schrieb:


> okay das ist bei mir garnicht der fall, seit dem wehrdienst bin ich weg von zuhause  Ich mag mein zu Hause, aber ich hab kein problem damit irgendwo anders zu sein. Vornehmlich da wo die ausbildung/geld ist.
> 
> komme aus mecklenburg und nach bayern/dresden/rostock bin ich nun in berlin, aber vlt nur weil die aus stuttgart zu langsam mit der antwort waren damals.
> 
> ...





Naja zuhause ausgezogen bin ich auch schon ne Weile. Selbst Zivildienst habe ich hier in meiner Heimatstadt gemacht...
Mir geht es um die Stadt. Ich mag die Gewohnheit hier, vieles zu kennen. Habe mich auch in letzter Zeit viel auf andere Dinge konzentriert, von daher war mir jetzt irgendwas städtisches Neues überhaupt nicht wichtig.
Es gibt ja Leute die müssen ständig unterwegs sein, ist nicht mein Fall, ich bin da recht bodenständig.

Natürlich ist das Geld ein Durchschlag-Argument, was mich letztlich dann auch dazu bewegen würde, wegzugehen. Aber bei mir gehts ja um ein Studium was eher mit Investitionen denn mit Verdienst verbunden ist.


----------



## Ogil (25. Mai 2011)

Dass die bestellte Display-Schutzfolie fuer mein HTC Sensation nicht im Ansatz die Form/Masse des Displays hat und ich mich nun deswegen mit dem Anbieter rumaergern muss: 4/5


----------



## Alux (25. Mai 2011)

das auf meinem Computer noch immer was mit den Browsern schief läuft


----------



## Ceiwyn (26. Mai 2011)

Am Dienstag rückt der Zensus an und ich bin nicht da, jetzt muss ich nen neuen Termin ausmachen und bla, bla, bla. 5/5 

Was lebe ich auch in einem nicht-sensiblen Sonderbereich?!


----------



## aufgeraucht (26. Mai 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Jo, leider nicht zu unrecht... wer möchte schon in den Osten gehen, ich genauso wenig wie viele andere.
> Zurecht? Weiß ich nicht, aber es ist halt wenig reizvoll. Die Gründe sind vielfältig.



Hm, dann solltest du Potsdam in Betracht ziehen. Jede Menge zugezogenes Volk, Touris, große Uni, Berlin vor der Tür.
Ach ja, Studenten, die ihren Wohnsitz in Potsdam anmelden, bekommen sogar Begrüßungsgeld. Liegt wohl an den vielen Studenten aus dem Umland und Berlin, die hier die Uni/Infrastruktur nutzen, aber für die die Stadt kein Geld vom Bund bekommt, da nicht zur Einwohnerzahl hinzugezählt.


----------



## aufgeraucht (26. Mai 2011)

Wollte heute zum Public Viewing das ChampionsLeague-Endspiel der Frauen gucken.
Aber die Wetterfrösche lachen mich aus 4/5 (gibt ja noch den heimischen Fernseher)


----------



## Ceiwyn (26. Mai 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Jo, leider nicht zu unrecht... wer möchte schon in den Osten gehen, ich genauso wenig wie viele andere.
> Zurecht? Weiß ich nicht, aber es ist halt wenig reizvoll. Die Gründe sind vielfältig.



Ich schlag dir immer noch Trier vor! 

60% Frauen-Anteil, was will man mehr?!


----------



## Manaori (26. Mai 2011)

Wanderndes KOpfweh oO Mal im Hinterkopf,mal im Nacken, mal links, mal rechts, mal beidseitig.... 5/5


----------



## yves1993 (26. Mai 2011)

Unser verkackter Mathelehrer *&#9762;/5*


----------



## Lakor (26. Mai 2011)

Mein neuer Kühlergrill will nicht passen 5/5


----------



## Alux (26. Mai 2011)

das ich nen Klassenbucheintrag bekommen hab nur weil ich diskutiert habe


----------



## Tilbie (26. Mai 2011)

Blase am Fuß 3/5


----------



## Manaori (26. Mai 2011)

Freund 1: heute 25 geworden. Freundin 2: 23 rum. Und ICH mit meinen 18 werde zum schlichten herbeigezogen und darf mich auch als einzige noch richtig zusammen reißen? Bin ich d ie einzige, der das falsch vorkommt? 1000/5


----------



## Konov (26. Mai 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Ich schlag dir immer noch Trier vor!
> 
> 60% Frauen-Anteil, was will man mehr?!



Hui, klingt nach einem Argument 
Ich lass es mir durch den Kopf gehen.

@Topic
Platz 351 in der Weltwarteschlange von APB Reloaded  3/5


----------



## Manaori (27. Mai 2011)

Wegen dieser scheiß streiterei gesternw ieder zu spät ins Bett gekommen und saumüde 5/5


----------



## Ykon (27. Mai 2011)

Morgen Schule 3/5

Morgen Spanisch-Klausur fffffuuuuuuuuuuuu/5


----------



## Jordin (27. Mai 2011)

Die grünen und blauen Radiergummis, die ständig meine Beiträge löschen 1/5


----------



## Sabito (27. Mai 2011)

Das ich wohl oder übel bald "Can you feel the love tonight" von Elton John singen darf, nur weil ich wissen wollte, wie man gemein zu mir sein kann und der Deal war, es wird mir gesagt, aber ich muss es dann auch tun. 2/5-3/5, weil ich mich komischerweise drauf freue und gleichzeitig Bange davor habe.^^


----------



## Terrascream (27. Mai 2011)

EA Eine Millionen/5 weil sie Accounts sperren ohne Grund!


----------



## Hordlerkiller (27. Mai 2011)

Das ich nen halben monat ne rate verlängern muss wegen auto 19/5 
Dan wen ich das auto habe 3 tage später zur op muss wegen meiner nase 40/5 
und wenn es schlimm wird 2 wochen das auto nicht nutzen bei gutem wetter das rieche ich 60/5


----------



## Deanne (27. Mai 2011)

5/5: Neid und Missgunst.

Wenn jemand, den ich mag, etwas erreicht, dann freue ich mich selbstverständlich für ihn. Vielleicht beneide ich ihn auch ein bisschen, aber trotzdem käme ich nie auf die Idee, ihm den Erfolg schlecht zu machen. Leider sehen das viele andere Leute nicht so.


----------



## yves1993 (28. Mai 2011)

Deanne schrieb:


> 5/5: Neid und Missgunst.
> 
> Wenn jemand, den ich mag, etwas erreicht, dann freue ich mich selbstverständlich für ihn. Vielleicht beneide ich ihn auch ein bisschen, aber trotzdem käme ich nie auf die Idee, ihm den Erfolg schlecht zu machen. Leider sehen das viele andere Leute nicht so.



Danke wo ist das Feld wo ich unterschreiben kann?


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (28. Mai 2011)

Bin ich der einzige der ein verkorkstes Buffed-Forum sieht ? 2/5


----------



## Deathstyle (28. Mai 2011)

1/5 Musiknazis. Diese Idioten.

5/5 ich mich nachher mit ner Freundin verabredet habe, worauf ich mich auch sehr freue, aber dabei vergessen habe das heute CL Finale ist. Ich Idiot.


----------



## Pickpocket (28. Mai 2011)

Hab grade bemerkt dass die dumme Verkäuferin des CD-Shops vergessen hat dass in die Transformers BD-Hülle 2 Discs gehören wär ja nt so schlimm wenn sie die Bonus CD vergessen hätte und nicht den Film selbst -.- 5/5


----------



## Ceiwyn (28. Mai 2011)

Hunger aber nicht wirklich Lust was zu essen 3/5


----------



## Reflox (28. Mai 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Hunger aber nicht wirklich Lust was zu essen 3/5



Genau das 5/5


----------



## Konov (28. Mai 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Hunger aber nicht wirklich Lust was zu essen 3/5



Hab mir ein leichtes Mittagessen gegönnt.

War erst joggen und dann ein Apfel und einen Joghurt. ^^
Mal schauen was ich heut abend mache. Warscheinlich etwas, was das Kalorientechnisch wieder ausgleicht


----------



## Manaori (28. Mai 2011)

"Ist eh alles meine Schuld, kein Wunder, ich glaube nach allem, ich bin das Problem, kann ja nicht sein, und überhaupt, und mecker mecker, und alles ind so scheiße zu mir" ... Ich wünschte, ich wäre hart genug, hier einfach mal zuzustimmen -.- 5/5


----------



## zoizz (28. Mai 2011)

Jammerland Deutschland.
Beispiel? Der Thread "Was freut euch?" ist viiiiiiel kleiner als "Was regt euch auf?" ..... 


4/5


----------



## Reflox (28. Mai 2011)

"Kann man bei Fable 3 eigentlich mehrere Spielstände haben?" "klar" "okay" ... "War'n Scherz" "DU *********!" 5/5


----------



## Alux (28. Mai 2011)

das ich von meiner To Do List nur 1 Punkt bis jetzt gemacht hab 1000/5

[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]- Protokoll schreiben für Physik
- Lernen für 2 stündige Mathe SA
- Lernen für Englisch Test
- im betonierten Pool das Leck suchen wo er Wasser verliert
- von einem kleinen Nebenprojekt 10 handgeschriebene Seiten A4 auf Computer schreiben
- 1 Website schreiben über ein Kontaktformular für ein Hotel (mit x vielen if abfragen)
- 1 Website schreiben für das 5 Seiten lange Referat was ich gehalten habe [/font]
[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]
[/font]
[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]warum muss ich auch dauernd ja sagen wenn ich nach nem Gefallen gefragt werde -.-[/font]


----------



## Selor Kiith (28. Mai 2011)

My Art Skills are trolling me!!!11! 5/5


----------



## BlizzLord (28. Mai 2011)

Alux schrieb:


> [font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]warum muss ich auch dauernd ja sagen wenn ich nach nem Gefallen gefragt werde -.-[/font]



Gwöhn ich mir grade ab mein Umwelt leidet deswegen zwar etwas unter vielen "nein's" aber naja was muss das muss!


----------



## Alux (28. Mai 2011)

muss ich auch aber heute hats gepasst, hat mir fein kohle eingebracht^^


----------



## FunnyChrissy (29. Mai 2011)

Was mich gerade so richtig aufregt? Eine ganze Menge.

Da wäre als allererstes mal mein Chef - er ist gerade dabei, den Betrieb kaputt zu sparen. Selbst mit den besten Argumenten kommt man nicht gegen ihn an. Er hat seine festgesetzte Meinung im Schädel und alles andere zählt dagegen nicht. Kennt ihr das auch? Chefs, die man am liebsten durch den Fleischwolf drehen würde. :-(
Ein Kerl - der glaubt, man ist immer gerade dann gut genug, wenn er Stress mit seiner Tussi hat. Der einen zuerst weggeworfen hat und dann plötzlich merkt, dass man eigentlich doch die besser Wahl gewesen wäre. Aber nur halt mal so zwischendurch. Ist das eigentlich normal? Bei mir schon.
Eine Kollegin - die ständig alles besser weiss und glaubt, sie hat die Welt erfunden.

Tja, mich nervt gerade so einiges. Oder einfach nur das ganze Leben. Weil ständig ein Tritt kommt, wenn endlich mal alles gut läuft.


----------



## Dominau (29. Mai 2011)

Ich hab irgendwie den Samstag verpasst 
Und dabei wollte ich noch was einkaufen gehn..

5/5


----------



## Konov (29. Mai 2011)

Das passiert mir auch öfter Dominau 

Plötzlich auftauchende Kinder vor meinem Fenster, und es werden immer mehr. Hab gerade einen halben Kindergarten auf der Wiese vor meinem Fenster toben.


----------



## Grushdak (29. Mai 2011)

... daß mir der Kindergarten das Geld immer später auszahlt,
was besonders ärgerlich ist, da ich momentan nicht an mein anderes Geld ran komme ... 2/1


----------



## Ceiwyn (29. Mai 2011)

Immer noch Heuschnupfen.


----------



## yves1993 (29. Mai 2011)

Pickel auf dem Rücken... tun am meisten weh und kann man am schlechtesten ausdrücken >.< 5/5


----------



## Konov (29. Mai 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Immer noch Heuschnupfen.



Dazu brennende Augen, das kenn ich! 
Heute gehts bei mir einigermaßen.


----------



## LoLTroll (29. Mai 2011)

Assi-pogende besoffene Kiddies auf Festivals -.-


----------



## zoizz (29. Mai 2011)

YouTube	5/5

nicht verfügbar, enthält Inhalt blub, in deinem ... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Magogan (29. Mai 2011)

Benzinpreise 10[sup]200[/sup]/5 ... wie soll ich das später bezahlen? Ich muss als Fahranfänger schon 1300 Euro Versicherung im Jahr zahlen! Und dann noch 200 Euro monatlich für Sprit -.-


----------



## zoizz (29. Mai 2011)

kannst du nicht dein Auto als Zweitwagen eines Elternteils anmelden, und trotzdem deine Prozente runterfahren?
Bei einer Versicherung bei uns ging das: Einstieg mit 120% oder so und eingene SF-Klasse nach und nach runterfahren.


----------



## yves1993 (29. Mai 2011)

Heute um 20:15 nur Scheisse im Fernsehen 5/5

So oder so totale Langeweile... 1 Woche Ferien und alle Kumpels in den Ferien --> Zuhause gammeln/ solo Fahrrad fahren GÄÄÄHN 10/5


----------



## Magogan (29. Mai 2011)

zoizz schrieb:


> kannst du nicht dein Auto als Zweitwagen eines Elternteils anmelden, und trotzdem deine Prozente runterfahren?
> Bei einer Versicherung bei uns ging das: Einstieg mit 120% oder so und eingene SF-Klasse nach und nach runterfahren.



Ich zahl ja so schon 100%, wegen begleitetem Fahren mit 17 ... ^^


----------



## Deathstyle (29. Mai 2011)

Geht doch. Nen Tatort läuft, Oceans 13 ist auch sehr unterhaltsam und auf 3Sat kommt "Sprinter der Ozeane" - ne Doku


----------



## Jordin (29. Mai 2011)

yves1993 schrieb:


> Heute um 20:15 nur Scheisse im Fernsehen 5/5



^This!!! 5/5



> Nen Tatort läuft, Oceans 13 ist auch sehr unterhaltsam und auf 3Sat kommt "Sprinter der Ozeane" - ne Doku


1. Tatort: ... -.- ...
2. Oceans 13: schon 3 mal gesehen
3. x-men: the same
4. die Doku: wtf?!^^

Isch guck Festplatte^^


----------



## Skatero (29. Mai 2011)

Muss noch eine Datenbank mit SQL erstellen 5/5


----------



## yves1993 (29. Mai 2011)

Jordin schrieb:


> ^This!!! 5/5



Ich änder das mal wies für mich ist:


1. Tatort: gähn des todes 
2. Oceans 13: ehm noch langweiliger? kuck sowas mal garnet...
3. x-men: hab ich eh alle auf dvd/ bluray
4. die Doku: leider keine intressante doku, nicht grade das thema worauf ich jetzt lust hätte....


----------



## Dominau (29. Mai 2011)

LoLTroll schrieb:


> Assi-pogende besoffene Kiddies auf Festivals -.-



Die gehn mir auch immer auf die Nerven 3/5
Solang sie klein sind kann man sie ja schön wegstupsen 

Hunger 5/5
PC gerade sehr langsam 4/5


----------



## Sabito (29. Mai 2011)

Keiner zum plaudern da, keiner im Skype on, keiner zuhause, mit dem es sich lohnt zu sprechen -.- 3/5


----------



## zoizz (29. Mai 2011)

sprechen/reden allgemein: 4/5


----------



## Olliruh (29. Mai 2011)

Krank sein :s 4/5


----------



## Sh1k4ri (29. Mai 2011)

Freundin will meine Eltern kennen lernen... 3/5 ... :O




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sabito (29. Mai 2011)

das ich auf den schulnetbook meines bruders für morgen mein programm für den informatikunterricht schreiben muss 5/5

Editass das programm wohl aus vielen ineinander verschachtelten if/else abfragen besteht.^^


----------



## Selor Kiith (29. Mai 2011)

Argh... auf nen Mod Release warten 5/5


----------



## Ceiwyn (29. Mai 2011)

Zu viel Cola getrunken und nun ewig und drei Tage widerlichen Nachgeschmack im Mund. So richtig bah. 5/5


----------



## orkman (29. Mai 2011)

morgen examen -.- 5/5


----------



## Aldaria (30. Mai 2011)

10/5 Grüne die morgens gegen Atomkraftwerke protestieren und am mittag gegen den neubau von Hochspannungsleitung für Windenergieparks.


----------



## Ceiwyn (30. Mai 2011)

Naja, gegen AKW's kann man ja demonstrieren. Ich will jetzt keine politische Diskussion starten, aber es ist nun mal eine Meinung, die man vertreten und begründen kann. Aber dann sollte man konsequent sein.

Ist das gleiche wie mit den Straßenbaustellen. Jeden nervt es - mich ja eigentlich auch. Aber in Trier sehen Hauptstraßen so aus, als wären Bomberstaffeln drübergefolgen. Da muss man halt einfach mal was ausbessern. Übrigens: Kaputte Hauptstraßen 5/5


----------



## Soramac (30. Mai 2011)

Ich habe heute auf Galileo Spezial das mit den Polizisten gesehen, die bei solchen Demonstrationen fuer Ordnung Sorgen muessen und auch den Fall bei dem Zug von Frankreich und da waren 16.000 Polizisten im Einsatz und wer muss dafuer aufkommen? Die Steuerzahler.

Ich wuerde solche Demonstrationen einfach nur verbieten und genau so hart und strikt vorgehen wie in Amerika. Einfach drauf kloppen und einsperren. Ist zwar hart, aber so ist das nunmal. Die ganzen Affen da...


----------



## Ceiwyn (30. Mai 2011)

Das Versammlungsgesetz sagt halt nun mal, dass jeder demonstrieren darf und der Bund bzw. das Land das bezahlt. Wozu würde das sonst führen? Denken wir nach: Demonstrationen sind ein Grundrecht weil -> siehe Menschenrechte, siehe Nationalsozialismus. Dieses Grundrecht bringt aber nichts, wenn das dann jeder selbst bezahlen muss. Dann könnten nur noch die reichen Säcke demonstrieren. Ist das etwa besser? Die Polizei darf übrigens auch nicht so einfach friedliche Leute niederknüppeln.. in den USA vielleicht, aber das ist ja auch kein Rechtsstaat. 

Viel schlimmer ist doch, dass jahrelang die Love Parade als Demonstration galt und dementsprechend bezahlt wurde. 

Natürlich, wenn die Leute Schotter aus den Bahngleisen räumen, sollen sie auch dafür geradestehen, das ist Sachbeschädigung. Das Anketten wiederum nicht.


----------



## Aldaria (30. Mai 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Naja, gegen AKW's kann man ja demonstrieren.





Ich meinte ja nicht das demonstrieren gegen AKWs, sondern das man gegen AKWs ist und dann auch gleich noch die alternative torpediert.




Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Das Versammlungsgesetz sagt halt nun mal, dass jeder demonstrieren darf und der Bund bzw. das Land das bezahlt. Wozu würde das sonst führen? Denken wir nach: Demonstrationen sind ein Grundrecht




Das ist richtig, nur Sachbeschädigung ist kein Grundrecht mehr und bei der Demo gegen den Kastor transport, wie sie heute in Galileo lief, wurden die Gleise beschädigt, um den Zug zu stoppen.


----------



## Soramac (30. Mai 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Die Polizei darf übrigens auch nicht so einfach friedliche Leute niederknüppeln.. in den USA vielleicht, aber das ist ja auch kein Rechtsstaat.



Hae was? USA ist kein Rechtsstaat, wie bitte.

Und wer redet hier von friedlichen Leuten, denkste die laufen in den Wald und stellen sich neben die Gleisen und schauen wie der Zug vorbei faehrt? Nein.. die waren alle da um die Gleise zu bescheadigen und das gehoert bei mir nicht zu einer Demonstration dazu und wie man gesehen hat, wie die da rumgekriechen haben, wenn die Polizei sich mal einen geschnappt hat.. einfach nur erbaermlich. Die Polizei muss bei sowas viel haerter ran gehen.


----------



## Deathstyle (30. Mai 2011)

Letzten Freitag musste ich mit der Bahn zur Uni und musste noch ein Ticket ziehen - ich war relativ spät dran und hatte nurnoch 5 Minuten aber es stehen schließlich zwei Automaten und ein Schalter zum Kaufen zur Verfügung. Vor einem Automat und dem Schalter standen etwas längere Schlangen. Vor dem anderen war, in dem Moment sah ich übrigens meine Bahn ankommen (ich musste noch unter drei Gleise hinlaufen), ein älteres Ehepaar und haben an dem Automaten eine Fahrplanauskunft für eine Strecke gesucht - ich habe sie dann ganz höflich gebeten sich am Schalter auskunft geben zu lassen damit ich schnell meine Karte ziehen kann weil ich sonst meine Bahn verpasse - die Antwort war ein patziges "Nein.". Ich bin dann ohne noch entsprechend zu antworten zur Bahn gelaufen und hab mir dann ein Ticket im Zug gekauft (das kostet normalerweise 2€ mehr, ich hatte aber Glück das ich die Schaffnerin etwas anlächeln konnte um mir das zu ersparen - aber generell kann man damit nicht rechnen). 
Warum erzähle ich das? Nun weil ich mir einfach nichtmehr sicher bin wie ich mit alten Menschen umgehen soll, ich habe mein Leben über festgestellt das die Gesellschaftsschicht welche mir gegenüber den wenigsten Respekt entgegenbringt auch die ist, die am meisten davon erwartet und ich dann mit den Gedanken "ich werd nie wieder freundlich zu älteren Menschen sein" in den Zug gestiegen und hatte gestrichen die Nase voll. 5/5

@USA und Rechtsstaat, da kann man durchaus drüber streiten - alternativ könnte man die USA wohl auch als Polizeistaat bezeichnen; das sind empfindliche Definitions- und Anerkennungsfragen.


----------



## Konov (30. Mai 2011)

Wobei natürlich auch hier gilt, dass man nicht alle über einen Kamm scheren kann.
Nicht alle alten Leute sind patzig. Aber das trifft auf alle Gesellschaftsschichten zu, und da hat sicher jeder seine ganz persönlichen Erfahrungen gemacht. Genauso was Nationalitäten betrifft, Schwarze, Weiße usw.


----------



## Deathstyle (30. Mai 2011)

Das ist richtig, das tue ich auch generell nicht und darum gehts hier auch nicht. Es geht um das Verhältnis zwischen jungen und alten Menschen und den entsprechendem gegenseitigen Respekt. Es ist nurmal so das sich alte Leute in der Öffentlichkeit oft mehr herausnehmen als sie eigentlich sollten. Meine alte Nachbarin werd ich deswegen nicht vor den Kopf stoßen, oder meine Großeltern oder auch sonst wen, ich genoß eine sehr gute Erziehung und bin immer freundlich und hilfsbereit - aber aufgrund meiner Erfahrungen und auch der vieler anderer junger Menschen bin ich mir eben nichtmehr sicher wie ich auf solche Leute in der Öffentlichkeit reagieren soll. 
Anderes Beispiel, ich bin vorn paar Monaten durch die Stadt gelaufen und habe gesehen wie ein 8 oder 9 Jähriger Junge mit einem Käsebrötchen um eine Ecke ging, auf der anderen Seite kam ihm eine Oma entgegen und hat ihn umgelaufen (sie hat ihn mit ner Schlenkbewegung mit einer Einkaufstüte erwischt). Generell nicht weiter schlimm, aber als sie dann schimpfend weiter ging anstelle sich bei dem Jungen zu entschuldigen der erstens ne Tüte an den Kopf gekriegt hat und zweitens nun sein Käsebrötchen eisig und nass am Boden wieder fand war ich echt empört. Ich meine was soll sowas? Wenn alte Leute von mir Respekt fordern, dann erwart ich diesen auch von ihnen und genau das ist der Punkt. Natürlich sind auch jüngere Menschen so, aber meine Erfahrung und die meines Umfeldes zeigt mir durchaus das diese Problem mit anderen Alters- oder Gesellschaftsschichten nicht annährend so ausgeprägt ist.


----------



## Deanne (30. Mai 2011)

Mit alten Menschen verhält es sich nicht anders, als mit jungen. Es gibt nette, höfliche Exemplare und natürlich auch dreiste und unverschämte. 
Nur weil man alten Menschen generell mit Respekt begegnen sollte, heißt das nicht, dass sie diesen automatisch erwidern oder dass man ihnen gegenüber nicht laut werden und auf sein Recht pochen darf.

Trotzdem finde ich es inakzeptabel, wegen ein paar unschönen Begegnungen gleich seinen Umgang mit dem Alter in Frage zu stellen. Denn zum Glück gibt es immer noch viele freundliche Senioren, die sich über Respekt und Hilfsbereitschaft freuen.

4/5: Vorturteile!!

Hip-Hop ist primitiv und wird nur von sozial-schwachen Bevölkerungsschichten gehört, Arbeitslose sind generell faul und arbeitsscheu, Vegetarier/Veganer sind ausnahmslos militant und intolerant...


----------



## Selor Kiith (30. Mai 2011)

Argh... Space Marine wird wohl entweder garnicht oder nur vollkommen verstümmelt hier erscheinen O_o 5/5


----------



## Linija (30. Mai 2011)

Leute die mir, aus anderen politischen Sichtweisen heraus motiviert, sagen dass ich mich selber 
irgendwo an ein Gleis ketten und niemandem Bescheid sagen soll. Warum? Weil ich der Meinung bin, dass
die Castorgegner (bezogen auf Galileo^^) die sich über die hohen Transportkosten aufregen, bescheuert sind weil sie
diese zum größten Teil selbst verursachen.


----------



## Potpotom (30. Mai 2011)

Deanne schrieb:


> 4/5: Vorturteile!!


Vor mir lief ein Typ auf dem Bürgersteig... uns kam eine Horde Jugendlicher, Bier trinkend mit einem Ghettoblaster HipHop hörend dabei, entgegen. Ich wechselte die Strassenseite, der Typ vor mir hat beim vorbeilaufen eins auf die Schnauze bekommen.

Vorurteile helfen bei der Entscheidungsfindung und sind nicht zwangsläufig schlecht, egal ob sie richtig oder falsch sind. 

Ich kann mich ja nicht erst vergewissern ob der Busfahrer auch in der Lage dazu ist den Bus zu lenken, mein Vorurteil sagt halt, "Hey, das ist ein Busfahrer - keine Gefahr, der kann das!" genauso so wie Vorurteile dabei helfen, Situationen zu vermeiden die Gefahr bedeuten könnten.

Jeder hat Vorurteile, sonst würden wir kaum noch vom Fleck kommen. 

Immer locker durch die Hose atmen.


----------



## Konov (30. Mai 2011)

Potpotom schrieb:


> Vor mir lief ein Typ auf dem Bürgersteig... uns kam eine Horde Jugendlicher, Bier trinkend mit einem Ghettoblaster HipHop hörend dabei, entgegen. Ich wechselte die Strassenseite, der Typ vor mir hat beim vorbeilaufen eins auf die Schnauze bekommen.
> 
> Vorurteile helfen bei der Entscheidungsfindung und sind nicht zwangsläufig schlecht, egal ob sie richtig oder falsch sind.
> 
> ...



Das ist aber echt bitter, denn ich bin in so einer Situation auch einer, der eher denkt "wird schon nix passieren, ich bleib auf meiner Straßenseite" (wobei es drauf ankommt, ob die Gruppe rumgrölt und randaliert oder nur dahinschlendert).
Ergo hätte ich auch eins aufs Maul bekommen. Ist schon traurig sowas und beängstigend vorallem. Da man in manchen Situationen eben schon denkt, wenn ich jetzt zur Sicherung ne Waffe hätte o.ä. ... würde es mir sicher besser gehen. Aber wir sind eben nicht in den USA und das mit den Waffen hat eben auch seine Nachteile.

@Topic

Dass ich nachm Essen immer so nen dicken Bauch bekomme  3/5


----------



## Sh1k4ri (30. Mai 2011)

Diese verdammte Hitze... unendlich/5 :/


----------



## Sabito (30. Mai 2011)

Das ich bei meinem Programm für dne Informatikunterricht (Berechnen der fehlenden Werte bei einem Dreieck, wenn man nur 3 Werte gegeben hat (Seitenlängen oder Winkelgrößen)) vergessen habe zwischen ein paar Fällen zu unterscheiden und bis nächste Woche das Programm fast komplett neu schreiben darf 7/5 -.-


----------



## Deanne (30. Mai 2011)

Potpotom schrieb:


> Ich kann mich ja nicht erst vergewissern ob der Busfahrer auch in der Lage dazu ist den Bus zu lenken, mein Vorurteil sagt halt, "Hey, das ist ein Busfahrer - keine Gefahr, der kann das!" genauso so wie Vorurteile dabei helfen, Situationen zu vermeiden die Gefahr bedeuten könnten.



Das ist jetzt aber sehr weit hergeholt, wie ich finde. Aber okay, beschäftigen wir uns einmal näher mit dem Begriff.

In beiden Fällen würde ich das Wissen, wie in der jeweiligen Situation zu handeln ist, nicht als Vorurteil bezeichnen. Psychologisch betrachtet ist ein Vorurteil nicht mehr als eine negativ gefärbte Haltung einer Sache oder Person gegenüber. Und wir wissen beide, was ich meine, wenn ich den Begriff Vorurteil im alltagssprachlichen Zusammenhang anwende. Nämlich genau das, was ich einige Zeilen zuvor beschrieben habe. Und die Definition von Vorurteil, von der ich spreche, ist in keiner Form als positiv zu bezeichnen. 

Zudem bin durch die erwähnten Beispiele in ausreichender Form darauf eingegangen, von welcher Art von Vorurteil ich spreche. Durch die Nennung von Beispielen, sollte jedem klargeworden sein, dass ich mich über negative Vorurteile geäußert habe. Das jedoch zitierst du nicht, weshalb meinem Post auf gewisse Art die Aussage genommen wird.

Das Beispiel mit dem Busfahrer ist im Sinne der Begrifflichkeit nicht als Vorurteil zu bezeichnen. Hier haben wir eine Art angewandten Erfahrungswert, der darauf basiert, dass ich eine Situation einschätzen kann und diese Fähigkeit aus vergangenen Erfahrungen gewonnen habe. 
Dabei bewegen wir uns aber fast schon auf anthropologischer bzw. psychologischer Ebene, weil es darum geht, wie Erfahrungen das Handeln und Denken beeinflussen und auf welche Art und Weise Menschen lernen und das muss man nicht weiter durchdiskutieren.

Vorurteile hingegen sind wenig reflektiert und entstehen dort, wo sich jemand ein Urteil über eine Person oder Sache bildet, ohne auf ausreichende Erfahrungswerte im Umgang mit diesen zurückgreifen zu können.

Beispiel: "Homosexuelle gehen gerne in einschlägige Clubs." Dieses aus dem Mund einer Person, die noch nie mit einem Homosexuellen zu tun hatte, ist ein klassisches Vorurteil, das weder durch Erfahrung entstanden ist, noch vor Gefahren schützt.


----------



## Reflox (30. Mai 2011)

Das ich meinen Zeh operieren muss 5/5


----------



## Sabito (30. Mai 2011)

Reflox schrieb:


> Das ich meinen Zeh operieren muss 5/5



Machst du das selber?^^

Diese Hitze 10/5


----------



## MrBlaki (30. Mai 2011)

Hitze + Arbeit auf dem Friedhof 18/5


----------



## yves1993 (30. Mai 2011)

Diese Hitze 5/5

Aber auch irgendwie dass es morgen wieder vorbei sein wird: 5/5


----------



## Sabito (30. Mai 2011)

Dass mein Kunstlehrer der Meinung war uns heute für die letzten 3 Wochen Schule noch eine Langzeitaufgabe aufzubrummen, wir aber keine Vorgabe haben sie zu gestalten, also machen dürfen, was wir wollen^^ 2/5


----------



## Konov (30. Mai 2011)

Ich schwitz wie ein Büffel nachdem ich 1 1/2 Stunden in der Sonne am See gesessen hab. ^^

Gleich Schule und vllt. Klausuren wieder, aber irgendwie warscheinlich sowieso nicht weil die Deppen es nicht schneller hinbekommen, RAAAA 5/5


----------



## Manaori (30. Mai 2011)

Dass ich heute bei der Französischarbeit meine Wörterbücher vergessen hatte ^^ 2/5, weils trotzdem überraschend gut lief. 

Dass bei der Hörübung, die Leute so schnell geredet haben, dass da nicht mal (wärs geschrieben) ein Leerzeichen zwischen Platz gefunden hätte -.- ergo kaum was verstanden 5/5


----------



## Deathstyle (30. Mai 2011)

Ich konnte mich wohl gestern nichtmehr unmissverständlich ausdrücken. Ich habe keine Vorurteile gegenüber älteren Menschen - es geht mir nur darum das ich nicht weiß wie ich mit älteren Menschen umgehen muss wenn sie sich mir oder anderen gegenüber unangebracht respektlos verhalten - in meinem Fall mit dem Ticket war das zwar sehr unfreundlich, aber in dem Sinne auch keine Situation auf die eine Reaktion meinerseits hätte folgen müssen (ist ja auch nicht). Früher dachte ich kindlich naiv "die sind alt, die dürfen das" - so frei heraus - aber das halte ich mitlerweile nichtmehr für angebracht. Ich bin allgemein jemand der sich nichts so einfach gefallen lässt, vollkommen egal von wem, aber bei unseren älteren Herrschaften war das bisher anders obwohl auch das nur aufgrund meiner Vorsicht oder Erziehung.


----------



## Dling (30. Mai 2011)

Alte Leute, die direkt nach einer Kreuzung über die Straße laufen 1000/5


----------



## Edou (30. Mai 2011)

Sabito schrieb:


> Dass mein Kunstlehrer der Meinung war uns heute für die letzten 3 Wochen Schule noch eine Langzeitaufgabe aufzubrummen, wir aber keine Vorgabe haben sie zu gestalten, also machen dürfen, was wir wollen^^ 2/5



Gibs ihm ein leeres Blatt ab und sag: Eine Kuh auf einer Wiese. Wenn er meint, dass es nur ein leeres Blatt sei, antwortest du ihm: "Die Kuh hat das Gras gefressen und ist dannach Verschwunden". Jetzt kommts auf deinen Lehrer an, wie toll er ist. :> 

Hitze 5/5 Ich will meinen Winter wieder. :< Gegen die Kälte kann man etwas unternehmen, gegen die Hitze nicht direkt. (Winter = Dick Anziehn, Sommer = Wasser, aber Wasser ist nicht überall! :<)


----------



## Sabito (30. Mai 2011)

Edou schrieb:


> Gibs ihm ein leeres Blatt ab und sag: Eine Kuh auf einer Wiese. Wenn er meint, dass es nur ein leeres Blatt sei, antwortest du ihm: "Die Kuh hat das Gras gefressen und ist dannach Verschwunden". Jetzt kommts auf deinen Lehrer an, wie toll er ist. :>
> 
> [...]



Wenn ich das mache heißt es "6, setzten."^^ Mein Kunstlehrer will da schon was anspruchvolleres 2/5


----------



## iceteaboss (30. Mai 2011)

Französisch 2/5

Kill it with Fire!!!!!!!1111


----------



## Käpt’n Blaubär (30. Mai 2011)

xbox 360 MS Dashboard Update.


----------



## Selor Kiith (30. Mai 2011)

Käpt schrieb:


> xbox 360 MS Dashboard Update.



Noch eins?

Das ich sowas mal wieder nicht mitkrieg... 5/5


----------



## Olliruh (30. Mai 2011)

Meine Kunstlehrerin -.-
Sie hat mir ins gesicht gesagt ,das sie mich hasst  :O 
5/5


----------



## Alux (30. Mai 2011)

Käpt schrieb:


> xbox 360 MS Dashboard Update.



wasn das?


----------



## Edou (30. Mai 2011)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Meine Kunstlehrerin -.-
> Sie hat mir ins gesicht gesagt ,das sie mich hasst  :O
> 5/5



Es ist hart, das Leben als Schalker.

Halsschmerzen 3/5


----------



## Dling (30. Mai 2011)

Schalker 20/5 ^^


----------



## Sh1k4ri (30. Mai 2011)

Edou schrieb:


> Es ist hart, das Leben als Schalker.



Stimmt. 2 Top-Stürmer, nen Weltklasse Torwart, einen guten Trainer und nen DFB-Pokal.


----------



## Grushdak (30. Mai 2011)

Potpotom schrieb:


> ... Beispiel zu Vorurteilen


Als das Beispiel mit dem Busfahrer hinkt aber imo sehr.
Das hat in meinen Augen absolut nix mit Vorurteilen zu tun, eher mit Kenntnis/Unkenntnis, Vertrauen/Zweifel etc.
Es wäre erst ein Vorurteil, wenn Du sagen würdest, Busfahrer können keinen Bus fahren.
................................

was mich aufgeregt hat und irgendwie immer noch tut ...

mein Kindergarten

erst sollte Benzin für den Rasenmäher geholt werden -> geschah nicht 2/1
dann sollte der Rasenmäher am Mittwoch aus der Reparatur kommen -> kam nicht 2/1
dann sollte ich zu Fuss Benzin holen/stellvetretende Chefin lügt mich an, sie komme eine Woche lang an keiner Tanke vorbei 100/1
stellvertretende Chefin wollte/sollte mich anrufen, wenn der Rasenmäher wieder da ist -> geschah nicht 2/1
Lohn Gehalt kam dieses Mal eine Woche später (1. Mal seit fast 4 Jahren) 1/1
musste nun heute bei 30°C Rasen mähen ... ähm ich stand vielmehr in einer Staubwolke  2/1
Chefin aus dem Urlaub zurück -> einziger Spruch (kein Hallo) ... na? geht der Rasenmäher wieder? (sieht mich doch tropfend, dreckzverstaubt mähen!!)^^ 1/1
greetz


----------



## BlizzLord (30. Mai 2011)

Alux schrieb:


> wasn das?



Ein Update von Microsoft für die Xbox360.

Warum ihn das jetzt ärgert sag ich nicht.
Das würde in die Sparte "Illegal/unmoralisch" fallen ;D


----------



## The Reptil (31. Mai 2011)

100000000000/5 Penner Arschlöcher von Räuber haben die Kassenlade aufgebrochen und meine Brieftasche gestohlen


----------



## Raffzahl (31. Mai 2011)

Krämpfe in den Beinen in der Nacht... jetzt tut mein linkes Bein weh. 5/5


----------



## Bloodletting (31. Mai 2011)

Meine Augen sind extrem lichtempfindlich, weshalb ich momentan quasi nur noch am Heulen bin, sobald ich raus gehe.
Da ich meine Sonnenbrille irgendwie verlegt habe, hab ich mir ne neue bestellt. Sie wurde im Paket geliefert ... und in der Filiale abgestellt.
Ich darf also 10 Minuten durch die pure Hitze und Sonne latschen, um mir meine Sonnenbrille abzuholen. 

Diese Ironie: 4/5


----------



## aufgeraucht (31. Mai 2011)

Linija schrieb:


> ..Weil ich der Meinung bin, dass die Castorgegner (bezogen auf Galileo^^) die sich über die hohen Transportkosten aufregen, bescheuert sind weil sie diese zum größten Teil selbst verursachen.



Mein Vater hasst randalierende Demonstranten, findet Linke doof und Alt-Öko-68er nervig. Zum Thema Castortransport überraschte er mich dann aber eines Tages.

"Da sollten noch mehr Leute hin, sich anketten, Schienen ausgraben, von mir aus Rüben anpflanzen. Dieser ganze Mist muss SOOO teuer werden, dass die sich endlich mal Gedanken darüber machen, wo sie ihren Strahlenmüll lagern, statt den durch halb Europa zu fahren!"

Nur mal so zum nachdenken.


----------



## tonygt (31. Mai 2011)

Das mein ganzes Bein mit 15-20 Mückenstichen bedeckt ist die alle wunderbar Jucken 5/5


----------



## HitotsuSatori (31. Mai 2011)

Dass mir ständig irgendwas ins Auge fliegt. -.- 4/5


----------



## Konov (31. Mai 2011)

Einen Lehrer darauf anzusprechen, meine Klassenfahrt-Teilnahme zu canceln ohne dadurch eine große Diskussion anzuzetteln.  5/5


----------



## Edou (31. Mai 2011)

tonygt schrieb:


> Das mein ganzes Bein mit 15-20 Mückenstichen bedeckt ist die alle wunderbar Jucken 5/5



Ich leide mit dir, mir gehts genauso. -.-


----------



## Reflox (31. Mai 2011)

tonygt schrieb:


> Das mein ganzes Bein mit 15-20 Mückenstichen bedeckt ist die alle wunderbar Jucken 5/5



Ich hab sie an den Füssen und Fingern. =/ 5/5


----------



## iffs (31. Mai 2011)

Das son Idiot mein Fahrrad kaputt gemacht hat-.- 5/5


----------



## tonygt (31. Mai 2011)

Edou schrieb:


> Ich leide mit dir, mir gehts genauso. -.-



Is dieses Jahr echt schlimm, bin jeden bis jeden Zweite Tag mitm Bike im Wald und sobald ich mal länger steh, hab ich so viele Mücken an mir, das ich manchmal frag ob die Mücken net irgendwann zwei mal die selbe Stelle stechen -.-". Heut erst mal in der Apotheke, nen Mittel das gegen die Mücken helfen sollen geholt, mal gucken was es bringt.


----------



## Bloodace (31. Mai 2011)

Wenn mir beim kacken das Wasser an den Hintern spritzt.
Richtig nervig.

P.S. : war kein Scherz war ernst


----------



## Bloodletting (31. Mai 2011)

Bloodace schrieb:


> Wenn mir beim kacken das Wasser an den Hintern spritzt.
> Richtig nervig.



Oder wenn man grade duschen war und direkt danach kacken muss, obwohl man grade eben erst die Rosette gesäubert hat.


----------



## Bloodace (31. Mai 2011)

Bloodletting schrieb:


> Oder wenn man grade duschen war und direkt danach kacken muss, obwohl man grade eben erst die Rosette gesäubert hat.



jo das ist auch nervig <_<


----------



## Falathrim (31. Mai 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Das 5/5
Apropos: Gibts hier irgendwen, der einem kompletten LoL/DotA/whatever-Noob unter die Arme greifen will?


----------



## Deathstyle (31. Mai 2011)

LoL ist ziemlich einfach und du wirst dich auch ohne Vorkenntnisse schnell zurecht finden, wenn du DotA lernen willst kannst mir mal ne PN schreiben.


----------



## Sabito (31. Mai 2011)

Ich sollte mal lernen, wie man Küchenmesser schärft, ich weiß nicht, wie man überhaupt noch auf die Idee kommen könnte damit Essen zuzubereiten, die schneiden ja nicht mal 5/5


----------



## schneemaus (31. Mai 2011)

Tiefe Teller (also Suppenteller) nehmen, rumdrehen, da ist immer so n "rauer Rand" quasi unten. Daran lassen sich Messer extremst gut schärfen, mach ich auch oft, wenn die Küchenmesser wieder stumpf werden.


----------



## Thoor (31. Mai 2011)

yves1993 schrieb:


> Konnte net widerstehen
> 
> Regen wenn man ihn am wenigsten gebrauchen kann, kein Regen wenn man ihn gebrauchen kann 5/5



Das bist einfach nur widerlich und zum kotzen.

Ganz im Ernst, wie kann man solche Bilder posten... meine Fresse...


----------



## yves1993 (31. Mai 2011)

Thoor schrieb:


> Das bist einfach nur widerlich und zum kotzen.
> 
> Ganz im Ernst, wie kann man solche Bilder posten... meine Fresse...



Ich hoffe das war Ironie...

Ansonsten: Wtf!


----------



## Konov (1. Juni 2011)

Thoor schrieb:


> Das bist einfach nur widerlich und zum kotzen.
> 
> Ganz im Ernst, wie kann man solche Bilder posten... meine Fresse...



Naja, so widerlich wars nun auch nicht, da es ja nur eine (schlechte) Zeichnung war.
Wenn ich mir da manche Videos anschaue, die Leute hier posten, wird mir da eher schlecht. ^^


----------



## H2OTest (1. Juni 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=q1ukdVPEwyw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



3/5 ...


----------



## Konov (1. Juni 2011)

H2OTest schrieb:


> [...]
> 
> 3/5 ...



Naja schon etwas abgehoben die Kids mit dem Porsche fahren zu lassen 
Aber wenn ichs richtig verstanden hab, sind die auf 80km/h gedrosselt und eben auf der abgesperrten Strecke. Ich hätts trotzdem niemals machen dürfen. ^^


----------



## Manaori (1. Juni 2011)

Seit gestern übles Kopfweh, keine Schmerztabletten mehr.. und kaum noch kippen und weiß nicht, wann ich das nächste Mal die Möglichkeit habe welche zu kaufen bis Montag. Alles in allem 10/5 (wobei momentan das Kopfweh überwiegt-.-)


----------



## Potpotom (1. Juni 2011)

Grushdak schrieb:


> Als das Beispiel mit dem Busfahrer hinkt aber imo sehr.
> Das hat in meinen Augen absolut nix mit Vorurteilen zu tun, eher mit Kenntnis/Unkenntnis, Vertrauen/Zweifel etc.
> Es wäre erst ein Vorurteil, wenn Du sagen würdest, Busfahrer können keinen Bus fahren.


Das mag eine Meinung sein, meine ist es nicht. Vorurteile sind eben nicht grundsätzlich negativ behaftet sondern basieren generell auf Erfahrungswerten, wobei die wie bspw. den negativen Vorurteilen, auch angenommen werden können.

Mundartlich ist ein Vorurteil etwas negatives, das mag sein.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (1. Juni 2011)

0p in der Religionsklausur. Ist mir eigentlich egal, aber wegen der scheiße will ich mir meinen späteren Abitursschnitt nicht versauen. 1/5, weils nur Religion ist.


----------



## Jordin (1. Juni 2011)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> 0p in der Religionsklausur.



Wie - zur Hölle - ist das Bitteschön möglich?^^ 

Gehst du auf ein katholisches Internat und hast den Teufel gehuldigt? Bist du denen mit der Evolutionstheorie gekommen? 

 WAS HAST DU GETAN?! 

 Würd' mich brennend interessieren, wie man das vergeigen kann.


----------



## urte-gurke (1. Juni 2011)

Leute die auf Facebook immer unsinnige Diskussionen über politische Einstellungen und Religion anfangen: 4/5
Bei so einem geilen Wetter lernen müssen: 10/5
Taxifahrer die die Kunden nach dem Weg fragen (Hallo??? Wer ist hier der Taxifahrer?): 3/5


----------



## HitotsuSatori (1. Juni 2011)

Dass morgen Feiertag ist und ich mein Buch erst am Freitag bekomme. 10/5


----------



## Konov (1. Juni 2011)

APB Reloaded zocken und feststellen, dass das Balancing nicht so der Hit ist. 5/5

edit:
Immer noch nicht zu wissen, was ich studieren soll 5/5


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (1. Juni 2011)

Jordin schrieb:


> Wie - zur Hölle - ist das Bitteschön möglich?^^
> 
> Gehst du auf ein katholisches Internat und hast den Teufel gehuldigt? Bist du denen mit der Evolutionstheorie gekommen?
> 
> ...



Naja. Erstmal war der Schnitt 5 Punkte, und ich habe wohl etwas zu wissenschaftlich alles argumentiert. Am fehlenden Wissen lag es nicht. Ich wollte einfach nicht die offensichtlichen Antworten geben, die man erwartet und habe alles von einer anderen Sichtweise betrachtet.

Hätte ich gelernt und hätte ich einfach geschrieben, was erwartet wird (und was meiner Denkweise widersprechen würde) wäre es viel besser geworden. Mit dem Lehrer kann man auch nicht diskutieren, besonders nicht über Noten. Es bringt einfach nichts.

Sonst hab ich nirgends Probleme; sehe wohl die einzige Lösung indem ich zu Ethik wechsle. Wegen dem Fach und der Lehrer trägt da auch seinen Teil dazu bei.


----------



## zoizz (1. Juni 2011)

Auf welcher Schule in der Oberstufe schreibt man in Religion Klausuren? Kann ich mir nicht vorstellen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Imperious (1. Juni 2011)

zoizz schrieb:


> Auf welcher Schule in der Oberstufe schreibt man in Religion Klausuren? Kann ich mir nicht vorstellen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



In Baden-Wuerttemberg aufm' Gymnasium am Deutenberg.

@topic
Mir geht's richtig aufn Sack wenn mir jemand verklickern will, dass man beim Gewichtheben durch mehr Wiederholungen und weniger Gewicht "definiert" wird...wo bleibt die Logik?


----------



## M1ghtymage (1. Juni 2011)

zoizz schrieb:


> Auf welcher Schule in der Oberstufe schreibt man in Religion Klausuren? Kann ich mir nicht vorstellen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Hessen auch.


----------



## Meriane (1. Juni 2011)

zoizz schrieb:


> Auf welcher Schule in der Oberstufe schreibt man in Religion Klausuren? Kann ich mir nicht vorstellen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Fast jede Schule? Man muss doch Reli oder Philo mind. ein Jahr gehabt haben im Abi Bereich


----------



## iffs (1. Juni 2011)

Das aufs Klo muss, aber grad keine lust hab aufzustehen xD^^


----------



## Ceiwyn (1. Juni 2011)

Imperious schrieb:


> Mir geht's richtig aufn Sack wenn mir jemand verklickern will, dass man beim Gewichtheben durch mehr Wiederholungen und weniger Gewicht "definiert" wird...wo bleibt die Logik?



Mehr Wiederholungen und weniger Gewicht sorgen für Kraftausdauer, während wenige Wiederholungen und hohes Gewicht zwar den Muskel aufpumpen, der dann aber nix leisten kann. Hab ich schon oft gesehen... die Leute mit den dicksten Muskeln schaffen zwei heftige Schläge. Weicht man denen aus oder blockt sie, ist Sense. Wer dagegen Kraftausdauer hat, verpasst dir einen 5-minütigen Schlaghagel.


----------



## Imperious (1. Juni 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Mehr Wiederholungen und weniger Gewicht sorgen für Kraftausdauer, während wenige Wiederholungen und hohes Gewicht zwar den Muskel aufpumpen, der dann aber nix leisten kann. Hab ich schon oft gesehen... die Leute mit den dicksten Muskeln schaffen zwei heftige Schläge. Weicht man denen aus oder blockt sie, ist Sense. Wer dagegen Kraftausdauer hat, verpasst dir einen 5-minütigen Schlaghagel.




Ist mir auch klar 
Ich habe aber von etwas anderem geredet...und nicht von Kampfsport oder Straßenkaempfen.


----------



## Konov (2. Juni 2011)

Imperious schrieb:


> Ist mir auch klar
> Ich habe aber von etwas anderem geredet...und nicht von Kampfsport oder Straßenkaempfen.



Mit "Muskeldefinition" ist der Aufbaue spezieller Muskeln gemeint. Es gibt ja sehr viele Muskeln, nicht nur Bizeps und Trizeps, auch viele kleinere, die alles verbinden usw.
Der Typ im Fitnessstudio damals meinte zu mir, dass man diese "definieren" kann, indem man viele Wiederholungen mit wenig Gewicht macht.

Besonders bei Models sieht man das ja eher, dass die bestimmte Muskelpartien aufgebaut haben. Wie du sicherlich auch schon gemerkt hast, sieht nicht jeder Muskelprotz aus dem Fitnessstudio gleich aus, auch wenn die Muskelmasse vllt ähnlich ist.

@Topic
Gerade erst aufgestanden und schon eingeladen zur Sauftour mit diversen Leuten - keine Lust, hab abgesagt. Fällt einem denn nix besseres ein?

Außerdem direkt um 12:30 ins Restaurant eingeladen worden wegen Vatertag. Kann ich also im Restaurant frühstücken... das geht mir alles zu schnell. 3/5


----------



## Ceiwyn (2. Juni 2011)

Meine administrativen Fähigkeiten liefern adäquate Resultate, die nicht gerade inspirierend sind. 3/5


----------



## yves1993 (2. Juni 2011)

Dss Firefox auf einmal ohne Grund extrem rumspackt... lädt nur wenn ich meine Maus bewege... ehm WTF?! 5/5


----------



## Reflox (2. Juni 2011)

yves1993 schrieb:


> Dss Firefox auf einmal ohne Grund extrem rumspackt... lädt nur wenn ich meine Maus bewege... ehm WTF?! 5/5



Und ich lösch hier die ganze Zeit überschüssiges Zeugs, weil ich meinte ich habe wieder zuviel Crap auf der Festplatte  5/5


----------



## Edou (2. Juni 2011)

Ständiger Wetterwechsel 5/5 
Weil ich deshalb wieder Brutale Kreislaufprobleme habe 5/5....da ist man 1mal guter dinge Sport zu treiben, dann sowas. :<


----------



## Sabito (2. Juni 2011)

Ich glaube ich sollte das heute mit dem Messer schärfen lassen, 4 kleine Schnitte bei 2 Messer 5/5


----------



## Alux (2. Juni 2011)

Ich hab voll Bock mal wieder WoW zu zocken unendlich/5


----------



## Magogan (2. Juni 2011)

Leute, die dauernd mit irgendwas angeben müssen, wie ich ... ooh Moment ... unbekannt/5


----------



## Imperious (2. Juni 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Mit "Muskeldefinition" ist der Aufbaue spezieller Muskeln gemeint. Es gibt ja sehr viele Muskeln, nicht nur Bizeps und Trizeps, auch viele kleinere, die alles verbinden usw.
> Der Typ im Fitnessstudio damals meinte zu mir, dass man diese "definieren" kann, indem man viele Wiederholungen mit wenig Gewicht macht.
> 
> Besonders bei Models sieht man das ja eher, dass die bestimmte Muskelpartien aufgebaut haben. Wie du sicherlich auch schon gemerkt hast, sieht nicht jeder Muskelprotz aus dem Fitnessstudio gleich aus, auch wenn die Muskelmasse vllt ähnlich ist.
> ...



Genau bei sowas bekomm ich so en Hals  

Du redest von etwas komplett anderem. Du redest von definieren im Sinne von die die Muskelmasse der einzelnen, kleineren Muskeln zu erhoehen.

Ich rede von Leuten die mir klar machen wollen, dass man mit weniger Gewicht und mehr Wiederholungen die Muskeln definieren kann...das macht ueberhaupt keinen Sinn, da diese Art des Trainings dazu dient deine Kraftausdauer der Muskeln zu erhoehen. 

Klar kann man damit auch etwas Masse aufbauen, jedoch dauert das viiiiiiel langsamer und Muskelwachstum bleibt Muskelwachstum, da gibts kein Unterschied. 

Muskeln "definieren" kann man NUR durch abnehmen!


----------



## LuzifersGefährte666 (2. Juni 2011)

Da gebe ich dir absolut recht Imperious ich selbst Trainere seid über 12 Jahren und Arbeite seid 7 jahren in einem Fitnessstudio wir müssen zwar immer nett zu den kunden sein aber wie Ahnungslos die manchmal sind... das is echt sorry finde da keine worte für  hoffe es melden sich mal paar leute mehr an die bisschen ahnung haben wie du

würde meinen Job durchaus erträglicher und leichter machen


----------



## Konov (2. Juni 2011)

Imperious schrieb:


> [...]



Wenn du meinst, dann bitte. ^^
Ist mir relativ egal was du denkst.

Ich hab gesagt, was ich weiß und von wem ich es weiß, alles andere interessiert mich nicht. Also komm mir bloß nicht mit so einem überheblichen Getue.
Da bekomm ICH nämlich nen Hals.


----------



## yves1993 (2. Juni 2011)

Dass meine Amazon Bestellungen wohl am Samstag erst ankommen werden unser Postdienst aber Wochenends nicht ausliefert und ich somit bis Montag warten muss 3/5


----------



## BlizzLord (2. Juni 2011)

LuzifersGefährte666 schrieb:


> Da gebe ich dir absolut recht Imperious ich selbst Trainere seid über 12 Jahren und Arbeite seid 7 jahren in einem Fitnessstudio wir müssen zwar immer nett zu den kunden sein aber wie Ahnungslos die manchmal sind... das is echt sorry finde da keine worte für  hoffe es melden sich mal paar leute mehr an die bisschen ahnung haben wie du
> 
> würde meinen Job durchaus erträglicher und leichter machen



Dafür ist ja auch das Personal da...
Mag Leute überhaupt nicht die einen Job annehmen indem sie jemandem etwas beibringen sollen und dann drüber meckern das diese Leute keine Ahnung haben.
Wo bleibt da die Logik?

Wenn alle soviel Ahnung hätten würdet ihr euren Job los sein. 

Ich hab auch 0 Ahnung von Fitness und co.
Wenn ich jetzt anfangen möchte dann studiere ich nicht erst Wochenlang was wie funktioniert, sondern melde mich in einem Fitness Studio an und VERLANGE das mir der Trainer(nennt man die so ) gefälligst alles geduldig erklärt.

Zahle schließlich für...

Daher das obere 3/5


----------



## Ceiwyn (3. Juni 2011)

LuzifersGefährte666 schrieb:


> würde meinen Job durchaus erträglicher und leichter machen



Vor allem würde es dich arbeitslos machen.


----------



## LuzifersGefährte666 (3. Juni 2011)

es stört mich einfach nur das so gut wie jeden tag irgendwelche Burschen (vll gerade mal 16 oder 17 Jahre alt) meinen sie kennen sich aus nur weil sie irgendetwas darüber in Foren gelesen haben.

ICH habe es Studiert und finde leute die hier lügen verbreiten sollten gebannt werden...


----------



## BlizzLord (3. Juni 2011)

LuzifersGefährte666 schrieb:


> es stört mich einfach nur das so gut wie jeden tag irgendwelche Burschen (vll gerade mal 16 oder 17 Jahre alt) meinen sie kennen sich aus nur weil sie in Foren gelesen haben ICH habe es Studiert und finde leute die hier lügen verbreiten sollten gebannt werden...



Wenn jemand kommt und sagt "das geht so und so erzählen sie mir doch nichts" dann würde ich es ja verstehen.

Aber wenn man nur das sagt was man gehört hat(ist kein lügen nur bestätigung suchen) ist das doch i.O.

ps: sich auf eine verf*ckte Motte gesetzt zu haben GOTT ICH HASSE SIE!


----------



## CrAzyPsyCh0 (3. Juni 2011)

Wenn man drei Wochen Wow-pause macht und danach in der Gilde der Teufel los ist und viele gute Spieler wieder leaven.


----------



## LuzifersGefährte666 (3. Juni 2011)

BlizzLord schrieb:


> Wenn jemand kommt und sagt "das geht so und so erzählen sie mir doch nichts" dann würde ich es ja verstehen.
> 
> Aber wenn man nur das sagt was man gehört hat(ist kein lügen nur bestätigung suchen) ist das doch i.O.
> 
> ps: sich auf eine verf*ckte Motte gesetzt zu haben GOTT ICH HASSE SIE!






Ich glaube wenn du 7 Jahre in meinem Beruf wärst würdest du mich besser verstehen. Ich denke ich kann sagen das ich ein mann mit viel lebensehrfahrung bin und habe eigendlich auch immer verständniss für die fragen und probleme unserer Kunde aber irgendwann nervt es echt

vor allem nach 7 jahren...


----------



## BlizzLord (3. Juni 2011)

LuzifersGefährte666 schrieb:


> Ich glaube wenn du 7 Jahre in meinem Beruf wärst würdest du mich besser verstehen. Ich denke ich kann sagen das ich ein mann mit viel lebensehrfahrung bin und habe eigendlich auch immer verständniss für die fragen und probleme unserer Kunde aber irgendwann nervt es echt
> 
> vor allem nach 7 jahren...



War kein Persönlicher angriff. 

Ein Job kann nunmal nicht immer "geil" sein.


----------



## LuzifersGefährte666 (3. Juni 2011)

BlizzLord schrieb:


> Ein Job kann nunmal nicht immer "geil" sein.




stimmt nicht ganz   wärend meines Studiums hab ich nebenbei als Gogotänzer gearbeitet 

würde es jetz immernoch tun aber meine Momentane Freundin ( Bald Frau    ) hätte wohl was dagegen


----------



## yves1993 (3. Juni 2011)

LuzifersGefährte666 schrieb:


> [...] meine Momentane Freundin ( Bald Frau  ) [...]



Oh dann pass aber auf dass sie hier nicht heimlich reinliest  (Vorausgesetzt natürlich dass sie es noch nicht weiss und sie deinen Buffed Acc kennt und überhaupt hier surft x)

@ Topic: Dass ich diese beknackte DvD einfach nirgends mehr wiederfinde ARGH 55555555/5 >_<


----------



## Loony555 (3. Juni 2011)

4/5
Meine Freundin hat Urlaub und chillt zuhause, und ich muss arbeiten. 

(Wobei ich es ihr gönne, aber man könnte schön zusammen was machen heute. Das ärgert mich.)


----------



## Ceiwyn (3. Juni 2011)

Noch drei Klausuren bis zu den Ferien, dann arbeiten, arbeiten und arbeiten 5/5


----------



## Sh1k4ri (3. Juni 2011)

Gestern zu lange weggewesen und gleich zu Arbeit... RAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAGE/5. v_v


----------



## Konov (3. Juni 2011)

Heuschnupfen à la bonheur.... rote, juckende Augen, triefende Nase.  5/5


----------



## xxhajoxx (3. Juni 2011)

Ein Arbeitskollege von mir regt mich so dermaßen auf. Ich bin 22 eigentlich ein ruhiger Kerl aber wenn ich den sehe wird mir echt übel.
Er ist ca. 50 Jahre alt.
Schreit die ganze Zeit wie ein kleines Kind durch die Gegend (Arbeit ist draussen im Versand) Er kommentiert jeden Scheiß lautstark und muss jedem seine Geschichten aufdringen, und die erzählt er dann so monoton jedem der an ihm vorbei läuft, das man sich nur denkt "WTF Halts Maul".
Am liebsten würde ich dem richtig in die Fresse schlagen. Der is völlig irre im Kopf und Blind wie ein Maulwurf.
Letztens stand ich mit ner Palette ca. 5m hinter ihm er mit nem elektr. Hubwagen(auch Ameise genannt, kA ob der Begriff bekannt is) da läuft er 5m rückwärts in meine voll beladene Palette rein und macht mich an das er doch hinten keine Augen hat, meine Antwort darauf "Cry" nahm er wörtlich und rannte zum Chef um mich zu verpetzen weil er sich ja angeblich verletzt hatte. Chef kam raus ich hab dem gesagt wie es gelaufen is und das man wenn man so weit Rückwärts läuft ruhig auch mal gucken kann, worauf er wieder sagte "ich hab keine Augen hinten" und ich erwiderte "dann dreh dich um du Idiot", der Chef mir recht gab das ich nichts falsch gemacht hätte, Daraufhin hat der Kollege die ganze Nacht durch (Nachtschicht) rumgeschrien was für ein Arsch ich doch bin, auch wenn ich weiß das den sowieso keiner Ernst nimmt. 

Lange Rede kurzer Sinn, wenn ich diese Person sehe auf der Arbeit bin ich stark gefährdet Dinge zu tun die mich in Knast bringen könnten.


----------



## yves1993 (3. Juni 2011)

xxhajoxx schrieb:


> Ein Arbeitskollege von mir regt mich so dermaßen auf. Ich bin 22 eigentlich ein ruhiger Kerl aber wenn ich den sehe wird mir echt übel.
> [antifullquoteklammern]



Und so wütend dass man bei ner Wall of Text die Bewertung vergisst 

Heute noch so krass viel zu erledigen + vergessen dass ich um 15:00 nen Zahnarzttermin habe ._. 4/5


----------



## xxhajoxx (3. Juni 2011)

Der bringt mich so in Rage das is mit keiner Bewertung aufzuwiegen, aber ich schreibe einfach mal x/5 wobei x>unendlich^^


----------



## Bloodletting (3. Juni 2011)

Sonne im Sommer 4/5


----------



## Konov (3. Juni 2011)

xxhajoxx schrieb:


> Ein Arbeitskollege von mir regt mich so dermaßen auf. Ich bin 22 eigentlich ein ruhiger Kerl aber wenn ich den sehe wird mir echt übel.
> Er ist ca. 50 Jahre alt.
> Schreit die ganze Zeit wie ein kleines Kind durch die Gegend (Arbeit ist draussen im Versand) Er kommentiert jeden Scheiß lautstark und muss jedem seine Geschichten aufdringen, und die erzählt er dann so monoton jedem der an ihm vorbei läuft, das man sich nur denkt "WTF Halts Maul".
> Am liebsten würde ich dem richtig in die Fresse schlagen. Der is völlig irre im Kopf und Blind wie ein Maulwurf.
> ...



In so ner Situation würd ich an deiner Stelle versuchen ruhig zu bleiben und ihm auch Verständnis entgegen zu bringen.
Vielleicht hat er sonst niemandem, dem er was erzählen kann? ^^

Ansonsten immer höflich versuchen, ihm aus dem Weg zu gehen, ist besser als ihm aufs Maul zu hauen.


----------



## Alux (3. Juni 2011)

ich hab mir heut beim Einkaufen fast den Fuß gebrochen 4/5


----------



## Perkone (3. Juni 2011)

Was machst du denn auch Alux


----------



## Velynn (3. Juni 2011)

2/5 Dass ich meine Zunge nicht mehr spüre - Salzstangen
10/5 Crush Fetish an Kleintieren


----------



## Alux (3. Juni 2011)

ich war beim Getränkegroßmarkt mir paar Kisten Bier holen für kommende Grillfeten und da hat ein Mitarbeiter grad nachgefüllt und ist mit so nem Gabelstapler an mir vorbeigefahren und der hatte die Kisten auf der Palette nicht gesichert, da ist die halbe Palette knapp nen halben Meter hinter mir runtergekracht.


----------



## Scyphus (3. Juni 2011)

kann/will net saufen gehen da-> auto kaputt und für neue mühle gespart werden muss. DAS regt auf


----------



## Selor Kiith (3. Juni 2011)

Nagel eingerissen O_o Das tut weh! 5/5


----------



## Soladra (3. Juni 2011)

Scherbe im Fuß 3/5
Handyladekabel kaputt 4/5


Das eine bestimmte Person mich ignoriert 68475675184387365074047/5


----------



## Dominau (4. Juni 2011)

Versuch grad ne Grillparty mit 2 Freunden aufzustellen.
Aber aus irgendeinem Grund ist fast niemand erreichbar o
4/5


----------



## Jester (4. Juni 2011)

Dominau schrieb:


> Versuch grad ne Grillparty mit 2 Freunden aufzustellen.
> Aber aus irgendeinem Grund ist fast niemand erreichbar o
> 4/5



uh kenn ich, wir hier sind auch nur 4 übriggebliebene Leute im Freundeskreis, alle anderen sind irgendwo verreist. 
Verdammt nervig da irgendwas Spaßiges auf die Beine zu stellen...


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (4. Juni 2011)

Mehr Bier und Fleisch für den Rest
Problem  ?


----------



## Alcest (4. Juni 2011)

Bei uns hat es geklappt, Bier und Fleisch ab 17 Uhr jung!

TT: Weiß nicht was ich den Rest des WE´s zocken soll, alles fad 8/5


----------



## Ykon (4. Juni 2011)

sooooooo heeeeeeeeeiß! Arsch-klebt-am-Stuhl/5


----------



## Alux (4. Juni 2011)

mein Fail des Jahres unendlich/5

ich dachte meine Zimmertür is nur angelehnt und wollt sie like "THIS IS SPARTA!!" aufschupsen..... sie war aber nicht angelehnt


----------



## ink0gnito (4. Juni 2011)

Der Luis regt mich TOTAL AUF


----------



## LeWhopper (4. Juni 2011)

Duke Nukem wird in der deutschen Version von Manfred Lehmann gesprochen? (Bruce Willis)

FFFFFFFFFFFFUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU

zu viel über /5


----------



## Reflox (4. Juni 2011)

Alux schrieb:


> mein Fail des Jahres unendlich/5
> 
> ich dachte meine Zimmertür is nur angelehnt und wollt sie like "THIS IS SPARTA!!" aufschupsen..... sie war aber nicht angelehnt



Hat die Tür nicht mit "NO THIS IS PATRICK" geantwortet?


----------



## Alux (4. Juni 2011)

Reflox schrieb:


> Hat die Tür nicht mit "NO THIS IS PATRICK" geantwortet?



nö, sie hat laut geknackt und da wo das Schloss bzw der Rigel halt in den Rahmen eingebaut is, is jetzt ein Loch -.-


----------



## HitotsuSatori (4. Juni 2011)

Alux schrieb:


> nö, sie hat laut geknackt und da wo das Schloss bzw der Rigel halt in den Rahmen eingebaut is, is jetzt ein Loch -.-



Entschuldige, aber ich musste grad schrecklich darüber lachen.  Das bringt mich auch zu meinem Aufreger: Beim Lachen an den Monitor spucken... 3/5


----------



## Areos (4. Juni 2011)

das mein neuer GraKa lüfter nicht gekommen ist. der alte rüdelt wie sau.

hab extra amazon perium versand genommen und sollte heut auch da sein aber hermes hats vergeigt -.-


----------



## Sabito (4. Juni 2011)

Das ich den Satz, der mir gesagt wurde wohl richtig verstanden habe selbst-unendlich-ist-zu-wenig/5, ich hoffe es war nicht so gemeint.


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (4. Juni 2011)

Areos schrieb:


> das mein neuer GraKa lüfter nicht gekommen ist. der alte rüdelt wie sau.
> 
> hab extra amazon perium versand genommen und sollte heut auch da sein aber hermes hats vergeigt -.-



Mein GraKalüfter rodelt auch wie Sau :/
Bei mir hilfts allerdings wenn ich an und ab den PC öffne und die Kabel richtig reinstecke...aus welchem Grund auch immer lösen die sich ständig und dann kommts zu diesen unerträglichen Geräuschen


----------



## Ceiwyn (4. Juni 2011)

Im Eifer auf der Treppe fehlgetreten und die Stufen geküsst. 5/5


----------



## Konov (4. Juni 2011)

Heuschnupfen immer noch 5/5


----------



## Sabito (4. Juni 2011)

Sabito schrieb:


> Das ich den Satz, der mir gesagt wurde wohl richtig verstanden habe selbst-unendlich-ist-zu-wenig/5, ich hoffe es war nicht so gemeint.



Dass ich es wohl doch richtig verstanden habe selbst-"selbst-unendlich-ist-zu-wenig"-ist-zu-wenig/5


----------



## Edou (4. Juni 2011)

Zu viel gegessen, jetzt Bauch-Auau. :< 3/5

Husten + Schleim + Hals = Halsschmerzen = Krank sein Suckt = 5/5


----------



## Slayed (4. Juni 2011)

Gerade Warhammer 40k Dawn of War II Installiert, nu darf ich mich mit Windows Live rumärgern 2/5

Gewitter gemeldet aber es regnet einfach nich 3/5


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (4. Juni 2011)

Richtig schwül heute. 3/5


----------



## Tilbie (4. Juni 2011)

Das ich heute anscheinend in die Schule gehen sollte wegen Vorbereitung für die Mündliche Prüfung am Montag 5/5 :/


----------



## Terrascream (4. Juni 2011)

Das ich erst jetzt das free Call of Duty Black Ops Multiplayer Event entdeckt habe & es noch 5 Stunden dauert bis ich Noobs hax0re und sie mit meinem 1337LeetNNskiLL zerfetze :3
Grr ich will zocken :< 1/5


----------



## Alux (4. Juni 2011)

das ich die 5e Packung Chips verputzt hab... innerhalb von 6 Tagen 4/5


----------



## yves1993 (4. Juni 2011)

Dass mir jetzt innerhalb von 1 Stunde so krasse WTF's ins Gesicht geknallt worden sind... kA wie man das passender ausdrücken kann O.o 100/5... >_<


----------



## Manaori (4. Juni 2011)

Kindergarten, Runde 3. ... Jetzt msus ich mich dafür rechtfertigen, dass ich der Meinung bin, wenn zwei Leute in einem Forenteam sind, aber nicht meh rmiteinander reden können, ohne zu streiten, dann eine davon EVENTUELL besser gehen SOLLTE... und dass das logischerweise nicht die person sein wird, ders Forum gehört oO Gehts noch? unendlich/5


----------



## HitotsuSatori (4. Juni 2011)

Wieso sagst du den Leuten nicht, dass sie sich gefälligst selbst um ihre Scheiße kümmern sollen, wenn dich das so sehr abfuckt?


----------



## Manaori (4. Juni 2011)

HitotsuSatori schrieb:


> Wieso sagst du den Leuten nicht, dass sie sich gefälligst selbst um ihre Scheiße kümmern sollen, wenn dich das so sehr abfuckt?



Weil das regelmäßig überhört zu werden scheint ^^


----------



## yves1993 (5. Juni 2011)

Dass ich ab jetzt nur noch exakt 107760 Sekunden Ferien habe und der Schulstress dann so richtig auf die Kacke hauen wird... 1337/5


----------



## HitotsuSatori (5. Juni 2011)

Manaori schrieb:


> Weil das regelmäßig überhört zu werden scheint ^^



Einfach stehen lassen. ^^

Heute ist schon Sonntag. -.- 5/5


----------



## Olliruh (5. Juni 2011)

Der Stream lagt pervers :& 5/5


----------



## Sh1k4ri (5. Juni 2011)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Der Stream lagt pervers :& 5/5



Warte ma ab bis SOAD kommen...  

B2T: dass meine Freundin nicht mit aufs Shikari Konzert kommt... 1/5.


----------



## Olliruh (5. Juni 2011)

Ich hab schon nen anderen Stream am Start ,der lagt kein Stück und Sound & Bild ist top


----------



## yves1993 (5. Juni 2011)

welcher stream? R.a.R?

Morgen wieder Schule + Allgemein die nächsten beiden Wochen Stress pur 5/5


----------



## Alux (5. Juni 2011)

yves1993 schrieb:


> Morgen wieder Schule + Allgemein die nächsten beiden Wochen Stress pur 5/5



kann ich nur bejaen


----------



## Deanne (5. Juni 2011)

2/5: Mein weiches Herz. Ich kann einfach nicht unfreundlich zu Leuten sein, selbst wenn sie es verdient haben.


----------



## Jester (5. Juni 2011)

Pop am Ring regt mich auf. Verkommen und verwässer ist es mittlerweile... Bands wie SoaD, Korn, Rob Zombie, Disturbed müssen neben Plastikbands wie Bonaparte oder gar Deadmaus spielen, von den Söhnen Mannheims mal ganz zu schweige... eine Schande! All diese Musik hat ihre Berechtigung und soll eine Plattform finden, aber doch nicht einfach so auf einen Haufen geworfen werden! Metaler oder Rocker fühlen sich von den Indies etc. gestört und andersrum.
3/5


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (5. Juni 2011)

EXAKT DAS hab ich mir heute auch gedacht!
Was hat Coldplay da zu suchen ? 5/5


----------



## Jester (5. Juni 2011)

Schaut euch dieses Trauerspiel an... System of a Down spielen und die Leute hopsen nur ein wenig umher. Deutschland, deine Festivals!  4/5


----------



## Sh1k4ri (5. Juni 2011)

Was erwartet ihr denn ? Dass ist kein Wacken oder WFF oder sonstwas. Bei Rock am Ring traten schon immer verschiedene Bands auf, egal ob Pop, Rock, Metal oder sonst was. 

Also ehrlich, man kann sich aber auch anstellen.


----------



## yves1993 (5. Juni 2011)

Wecker kaputt... toll jetz darf ich mein Handy benutzen <.< 2/5 

Solang da nich sowas wie Justin Bieber oder Rebecca Black auftritt ist die Welt noch halbwegs in Ordnung...


----------



## Jester (5. Juni 2011)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Was erwartet ihr denn ? Dass ist kein Wacken oder WFF oder sonstwas. Bei Rock am Ring traten schon immer verschiedene Bands auf, egal ob Pop, Rock, Metal oder sonst was.
> 
> Also ehrlich, man kann sich aber auch anstellen.



Aber damit tut man doch keinem Fan einen Gefallen! Eingefleischte Disturbed-Fans haben doch kein Spaß mit den Söhnen Mannheims und deren Fans schütteln bei Disturbed doch nur den Kopf. Jeder dieser Bands wünsch ich die größten und tollsten Festivals, aber man sollte doch sinnvoll nach Genres aufteilen, zumindest grob. Und Disturbed und Söhne Mannheims sind nichtmal mehr grob dieselbe Richtung.


----------



## yves1993 (5. Juni 2011)

Naja ich weiss ja net. Wenn man echt so stur nur Fan einer Richtung ist geht man nicht auf ein solches Festival... wie bereits gesagt wurde war und ist Rock am Ring immer schon dafür bekannt gewesen verschiedene Richtungen auftreten zu lassen...
Bin auch stark mit allen Metal Richtungen verbunden, dennoch offen für andere Richtungen solange sie mir nicht penetrant auf die Nerven gehen wie zB die sich immer wiederholende Musik im Radio (Generell trifft es leider oft eben den Mainstream Pop Bereich) und deswegen hör ich auch kein Radio, selten aber doch auch mal irgendwas zur Abwechslung...

Wer echt nur einige Bands sehen will soll auf deren Touren warten...


----------



## Jester (5. Juni 2011)

Absolut deiner Meinung yves, Offenheit muss sein, aber... Disturbed und die Söhne Mannheims... seriously?


----------



## Sh1k4ri (5. Juni 2011)

Jester schrieb:


> Aber damit tut man doch keinem Fan einen Gefallen! Eingefleischte Disturbed-Fans haben doch kein Spaß mit den Söhnen Mannheims und deren Fans schütteln bei Disturbed doch nur den Kopf. Jeder dieser Bands wünsch ich die größten und tollsten Festivals, aber man sollte doch sinnvoll nach Genres aufteilen, zumindest grob. Und Disturbed und Söhne Mannheims sind nichtmal mehr grob dieselbe Richtung.




Man tut damit vielleicht dir keinen Gefallen, weil du die nicht magst  Also auf Festivals gibt es immer Bands die einem nicht zusprechen, entweder man hört sich diese nicht an oder man erträgt es.

Btw: Ich seh grad eine Band und ein Publikum, die gut abgehen. Es muss nicht immer gemosht werden.


----------



## Terrascream (5. Juni 2011)

Das die Streams reihenweise sterben & mein Tv heute kein Signal ahben möchte wo SOAD läuft rawr  5/5 *wein*


----------



## Olliruh (6. Juni 2011)

Jester schrieb:


> Schaut euch dieses Trauerspiel an... System of a Down spielen und die Leute hopsen nur ein wenig umher. Deutschland, deine Festivals!  4/5



Willst du mich verarschen ? 
Sollen sich 80.000 Männer & Frauen mit Violence Dancing die Fresse blutig schlagen oder was erwartet der Herr ?


----------



## yves1993 (6. Juni 2011)

Jester schrieb:


> Absolut deiner Meinung yves, Offenheit muss sein, aber... Disturbed und die Söhne Mannheims... seriously?



Tjo wie gesagt... man ist nicht gezwungen jede Band auf nem Festival zu kucken... ^^ 

Oh und äh hier gehts ja mal wieder etwas zu sehr ins OT rein... daher mal wieder BTT:

Diese Hitze nachts und dass ich mein Zimmer nie gescheit lüften kann da das Fenster so liegt dass kaum Luft reinkommt... Und dass ich keine Klimaanlage habe -.- 5/5


----------



## Deathstyle (6. Juni 2011)

Also '08 bei Offspring gabs bei RaR im ersten Wellenbrecher kein halten mehr. Bei Nightwish davor haben allerdings die meisten, mich eingeschlossen, gesessen. :>
Morgen der ganze Tag schon iwie verplant 1/5.


----------



## Dominau (6. Juni 2011)

Einfach wieder total wütend zu sein. Und ich weiß nichtmal warum .. :<
5/5


----------



## Jordin (6. Juni 2011)

Tessas 16ten Geburtstag nicht mitgefeiert zu haben 5/5


----------



## Sh1k4ri (6. Juni 2011)

Jordin schrieb:


> Tessas 16ten Geburtstag nicht mitgefeiert zu haben 5/5




Jaa... wollte auch, aber ich war einfach zu faul, obwohl Bramfeld nur ne gute halbe Stunde von mir entfernt ist. 

B2T: diese verdammte Hitze... unendlich/5.


----------



## Bloodletting (6. Juni 2011)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> B2T: diese verdammte Hitze... unendlich/5.



/sign

Ich hasse den Sommer. -.-


----------



## Konov (6. Juni 2011)

Dass es heute wieder verdammt schwül ist, obwohl es gestern ein Gewitter gab. 5/5


----------



## orkman (6. Juni 2011)

grad gemerkt dass ich wasserflecken an ner wand in meiner uniwohnung hab ....undendlich/5


----------



## Bjarnensen (6. Juni 2011)

5/5 Privatpatienten, die sich für was besseres halten, und wenn etwas nicht nach ihrer Nase läuft damit drohen, zum Chefarzt zu rennen.


----------



## Ceiwyn (6. Juni 2011)

5/5: Fußballschuhe total durchnässt.. hab sie auf dem Balkon vergessen... also kein Fußball heute.


----------



## BlizzLord (6. Juni 2011)

Bjarnensen schrieb:


> 5/5 Privatpatienten, die sich für was besseres halten, und wenn etwas nicht nach ihrer Nase läuft damit drohen, zum Chefarzt zu rennen.



Einfach höfflich sagen:

"Sie haben gezahlt sie können so oft wie sie wollen zum Chefarzt." 

Dazu noch ein richtige strahlend nettes lächeln und schon hat man gewonnen!


----------



## Bjarnensen (6. Juni 2011)

BlizzLord schrieb:


> Einfach höfflich sagen:
> 
> "Sie haben gezahlt sie können so oft wie sie wollen zum Chefarzt."
> 
> Dazu noch ein richtige strahlend nettes lächeln und schon hat man gewonnen!




Auf diese Weise verfahre ich auch, aber trotzdem regen die mich auf^^


----------



## Edou (6. Juni 2011)

Krank sein. 5/5

Wenn man "beschuldigt" wird nur zu Simulieren, nur weil man etwas Zockt und nicht wieder im Bett liegt. Ich kann einfach nicht dauerhaft 2 Tage am Stück im Bett liegen, nichtmal wenns mir richtig dreckig geht. -.- 5/5


Keine Lust zum Zocken, aber dennoch Lust darauf. Dann unkonzentriert sein und die Statistik versauen. -.- 3/5


----------



## Konov (6. Juni 2011)

Edou schrieb:


> Wenn man "beschuldigt" wird nur zu Simulieren, nur weil man etwas Zockt und nicht wieder im Bett liegt. Ich kann einfach nicht dauerhaft 2 Tage am Stück im Bett liegen, nichtmal wenns mir richtig dreckig geht. -.- 5/5



Das kenn ich, war früher bei mir auch so.
Heute fragt da zum Glück keiner mehr nach. Wenn man krank ist, ist man krank, fertig aus.


Was mich aufregt? Schwüles Scheisswetter und dabei rausgehen zu müssen. Würde mich am liebsten im Bett verkriechen.  5/5
Wenn wenigstens die Sonne scheinen würde.


----------



## Olliruh (6. Juni 2011)

krank 3/5


----------



## Sh1k4ri (6. Juni 2011)

keine Lust auf Nix... 5/5
ach ja und das Wetter 5,0001/5


----------



## Olliruh (6. Juni 2011)

Ist euch schonmal aufgefallen das wenn man mal kurz die Kontrolle über die Maus verliert (bei mir Laptop & wenn ich es irgendwo hintrage oder beim aufstehen & über die Maus rutsche) sie zu 99% den Internet Explorer schließt ?  
5/5


----------



## Reflox (6. Juni 2011)

DIE TOTEN LEBEN! 5/5


Morgen Zeh operieren. Nagel rausschneiden lassen. Da Schmerzmittel Leitung, dort wird ne Spritze gesetzt. Dort noch eine....


----------



## Manaori (7. Juni 2011)

Morgen eine Stunde am Vormittag, vier Stunden am Nachmittag o__O Ich glaub, ich bleib dahiem, das ist ja n Scheiß


----------



## BlizzLord (7. Juni 2011)

Edou schrieb:


> Krank sein. 5/5
> 
> Wenn man "beschuldigt" wird nur zu Simulieren, nur weil man etwas Zockt und nicht wieder im Bett liegt. Ich kann einfach nicht dauerhaft 2 Tage am Stück im Bett liegen, nichtmal wenns mir richtig dreckig geht. -.- 5/5
> 
> ...



Man soll auch nicht 2 Tage im bett liegen(okay 2 Tage aufm Chef Sessel hocken auch nicht ).
Weil der Körper sich sonst nicht komplett regeneriert.

Um mal klug daher zu schreiben!

Ansonsten nerven mich wie immer Motten. :S


----------



## Selor Kiith (7. Juni 2011)

Ich hatte einen sehr verwirrenden und irgendwie auch tragischen Traum der doch noch verwirrenderweise meinem realen ich als sehr sehr angenehm vorgekommen ist 1/5
(Ja das ist auch im anderen Thread, ist etwas zwiegespalten die Sache ^^)


----------



## Manaori (7. Juni 2011)

Von Spinnen geträumt zu haben, die größer waren als meine Hand oO 3/5 Ich hab keine direkte Phob ie, muss ich das also verstehn?


----------



## Kyrador (7. Juni 2011)

Andere Menschen: 10/5


----------



## orkman (7. Juni 2011)

examen + total muede sein 10/5 
freu mich schon auf die E3 heut abend


----------



## Konov (7. Juni 2011)

Heute Abend den E3 Stream net angucken können weil ich net da bin 2/5

Scheiss Mischwetter dass sich nicht entscheiden kann 5/5


----------



## Ceiwyn (7. Juni 2011)

Leage of Legends: 3/5

22 - 0 mit 7 Assists (von 35) und trotzdem verloren.


----------



## Dominau (7. Juni 2011)

Gestern noch alle Leute gefragt ob sie mit Schwimmen gehn wollen. Waren ca. 10 zusagen.
Und jetzt fällt es flach weil ich keine Lust habe alleine zugehn.. aufeinmal wollen sie alle nichtmehr mit :<

5/5 !


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (7. Juni 2011)

Das meine Minecraftbezahlung über ELV anscheinend nicht funktioniert hat, da das Geld bisher nicht mal abgebucht wurde.
Jetzt bin ich nicht sicher ob ich warten oder nochmal versuchen soll. 5/5


----------



## yves1993 (7. Juni 2011)

Dominau schrieb:


> Gestern noch alle Leute gefragt ob sie mit Schwimmen gehn wollen. Waren ca. 10 zusagen.
> Und jetzt fällt es flach weil ich keine Lust habe alleine zugehn.. aufeinmal wollen sie alle nichtmehr mit :<
> 
> 5/5 !



Genau das hat bei mir n 3 Tages Konzert versaut -.-

Waren sowieso nur n paar Bands da für die es sich gelohnt hätte, aber trotzdem extrem beknackt wenn man Zusagen bekommt und die dann iwann trz alle absagen <.<


----------



## Edou (7. Juni 2011)

Die staendigen Ausreden meines Vaters 5/5 Ich seh's noch kommen, ich fahr nicht nach Balingen zu Bang your Head.
Vor 2 Monaten hieß es "Naechsten Monat bestellen wir die Karten" Den Monat darauf das selbe. Jetzt heißt es "Auf den Kontoauszug warten"....ich koennt Kotzen.


----------



## Humpelpumpel (7. Juni 2011)

Zahls selber du Schnorrer.


----------



## Ceiwyn (7. Juni 2011)

Gleich Besuch vom Zensus 5/5


----------



## Edou (7. Juni 2011)

Humpelpumpel schrieb:


> Zahls selber du Schnorrer.


Niemals Humpli!!!11 

Es geht darum, dass er es mir Versprochen hat. Ausserdem geht er mit...und seine Verl....gnar..obte.....und deren sowas von nicht Metallischem Sohn...leider. Er hoert ja auch "Metal" jop is klar. Der hoert HipHop/Techno von Heavy Metal hat der noch niewas gehoert. Wenn ich glueck hab wird er als Poser erkannt und gemeuchelt.


----------



## Ceiwyn (7. Juni 2011)

Edou schrieb:


> Der hoert HipHop/Techno von Heavy Metal hat der noch niewas gehoert. Wenn ich glueck hab wird er als Poser erkannt und gemeuchelt.



Die Metaler müssen ja echt harte Jungs sein. Vielleicht gehen sie sogar bei rot über die Ampel!


----------



## yves1993 (7. Juni 2011)

Die Wii U Fail. <_< 5/5


----------



## Sh1k4ri (7. Juni 2011)

Wieder Hacker-Angriff auf Sony... 5/5.


----------



## Edou (7. Juni 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Die Metaler müssen ja echt harte Jungs sein. Vielleicht gehen sie sogar bei rot über die Ampel!


Falsch, bei Orange.

So war es nicht gemeint, ich habe gelernt andere Musikrichtungen zu Akzeptieren, nur stoert mich das Verhalten meines Vaters und seine Schlussfolgerung, dass der eben auch Metal hoert, was aber eben nunmal nicht so ist. Aber die ganze sache geht noch tiefer in meine "Seele", weswegen es mich noch um ein vielfaches mehr "Stoert"....was ich aber hier bestimmt nicht breittrete. *g

Sollte mehr so als Hasstirade gelten, also der Text oben.


----------



## zoizz (8. Juni 2011)

gleich 23 Uhr	1/5


----------



## Skatero (8. Juni 2011)

yves1993 schrieb:


> Die Wii U Fail. <_< 5/5



Welcher Fail denn?  
Ich bin auch noch nicht überzeugt, aber ein Fail kann man es nicht nennen.


Dass es Coca Cola Vanilla nur in Dosen gibt. 1/5 (Nur 1/5 weil es wenigstens Vanilla Cola gibt.)


----------



## Konov (9. Juni 2011)

Skatero schrieb:


> Welcher Fail denn?
> Ich bin auch noch nicht überzeugt, aber ein Fail kann man es nicht nennen.
> 
> 
> Dass es Coca Cola Vanilla nur in Dosen gibt. 1/5 (Nur 1/5 weil es wenigstens Vanilla Cola gibt.)



Da hast ne ganze Kiste




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ceiwyn (9. Juni 2011)

Cola Vanille ist noch schlimmer als Cola Lemon oder Cola Kirsch oder was es da alles gibt... meine Schwester schwört neuerdings auf Zero, aber ob da wirklich gar nix drin ist... zweifelhaft.

Müde aber nich schläfrig 4/5
Beim Fußball irgendwie das Schussbein verrenkt 5/5
Dass sie unter mir im Hof immer noch grillen und der (verdammt leckere) Geruch aufsteigt. Faules Studentenpack! 5/5


----------



## Deathstyle (9. Juni 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Beim Fußball irgendwie das Schussbein verrenkt 5/5
> Dass sie unter mir im Hof immer noch grillen und der (verdammt leckere) Geruch aufsteigt. Faules Studentenpack! 5/5



Ah das hat ich letztens, echt fies <.<
Und hej! 

Kleine Schwester von einem meiner besten Freunde ist gleichzeitig die Ex eines Kumpels von mir -> doppel no-go. 5/5


----------



## Ceiwyn (9. Juni 2011)

Und sie grillen immer noch, haben grad ne neue Platte hergerichtet. Und noch immer zieht der (nach wie vor leckere) Duft nach oben. 5/5




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bloodletting (9. Juni 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> meine Schwester schwört neuerdings auf Zero, aber ob da wirklich gar nix drin ist... zweifelhaft.



In Cola Zero ist Süßstoff drin ... und das schmeckt man auch. Abartiger Geschmack. Ich werd lieber fett und unbeweglich, als mir Cola Zero reinzuziehen.


----------



## sympathisant (9. Juni 2011)

dass man sich in jedem kleinen forum mit email, captcha, passwort und aktivierungscode anmelden muss nur weil man mal eine(!) frage zum thema stellen will oder nen downloadlink braucht, der in dem entsprechenden forum nur für mitglieder erlaubt ist. 4/5


----------



## Jordin (9. Juni 2011)

sympathisant schrieb:


> dass man sich in jedem kleinen forum mit email, captcha, passwort und aktivierungscode anmelden muss nur weil man mal eine(!) frage zum thema stellen will oder nen downloadlink braucht, der in dem entsprechenden forum nur für mitglieder erlaubt ist. 4/5



^This! 3/5


----------



## Dominau (9. Juni 2011)

sympathisant schrieb:


> dass man sich in jedem kleinen forum mit email, captcha, passwort und aktivierungscode anmelden muss nur weil man mal eine(!) frage zum thema stellen will oder nen downloadlink braucht, der in dem entsprechenden forum nur für mitglieder erlaubt ist. 4/5



dem schließ ich mich auch an  4/5


----------



## tempörum (9. Juni 2011)

sympathisant schrieb:


> dass man sich in jedem kleinen forum mit email, captcha, passwort und aktivierungscode anmelden muss nur weil man mal eine(!) frage zum thema stellen will oder *nen downloadlink braucht, der in dem entsprechenden forum nur für mitglieder erlaubt ist. 4/5*



dabei könnte vielleicht das hier helfen http://www.youtube.com/user/SemperVideo?blend=1&ob=5#p/search/1/wfAJDqhEaNc


----------



## Selor Kiith (9. Juni 2011)

ARGH SGU zuende... 3/5 (nur ne 3 weil das ende wenigstens sehr nett war)


----------



## Dominau (9. Juni 2011)

Habs gestern auch gesehn. War echt toll :>


----------



## Ceiwyn (9. Juni 2011)

5/5 Leute, die sich extra in Fan-Foren zu bestimmten Spielen anmelden, um dann zu sagen, dass sie das Spiel eh nicht kaufen werden. Habt ihr solche Langeweile, Leute?


----------



## Konov (9. Juni 2011)

Im moment alles. 5/5


----------



## Sabito (9. Juni 2011)

Ich sollte meiner Mutter empfehlen ein neues Küchenmesserset zu kaufen 8/5 diese 8 teilen sich auf in:
-die Messer haben Kerben in der schneide 3/5
-die Messer lassen sich nicht mehr vernünftig schärfen 5/5


----------



## ZAM (9. Juni 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Im moment alles. 5/5



Dito


----------



## schneemaus (9. Juni 2011)

Ach, seid doch nich so negativ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dass ich diese Woche einfach noch Null Bock hatte, aufzuräumen (außer das Allernötigste, Geschirr, Müll etc.) und hier nun voll unordentlich ist. Jetzt verschwindet meine Unlust langsam, ich telefonier aber grad mit meiner besten Freundin, was sich noch ein bisschen hinziehen kann, weil wir viel zu erzählen haben. Also komm ich vermutlich erst morgen dazu. 1/5

Dass das Schlafzimmer von meinem Vater übelst unordentlich ist, ich da aber nicht aufräumen werde, weil ich 1. keine Ahnung habe, wo der ganze Krempel hin kommt, und ich 2. keinen Deut zu der Unordnung beigetragen hab. Er ist aber kaum zu Hause, räumt ergo auch nicht auf. Wird also schlussendlich doch an mir hängen bleiben - 3/5


----------



## Konov (9. Juni 2011)

Diverse Leute in diversen Foren die mit buf anfangen und mit fed aufhören. 3/5

Geschlossene Threads. ^^ 3/5


----------



## Ceiwyn (9. Juni 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Diverse Leute in diversen Foren die mit buf anfangen und mit fed aufhören. 3/5
> 
> Geschlossene Threads. ^^ 3/5



Höhö, ich weiß, was zuletzt geschrieben wurde und ich weiß, wer es war. Drei mal darfst raten. ^^


----------



## Konov (10. Juni 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Höhö, ich weiß, was zuletzt geschrieben wurde und ich weiß, wer es war. Drei mal darfst raten. ^^



Danke für die Info


----------



## Deathstyle (10. Juni 2011)

Deathstyle schrieb:


> Kleine Schwester von einem meiner besten Freunde ist gleichzeitig die Ex eines Kumpels von mir -> doppel no-go. 5/5



Ich erhöhe auf 6/5 und mache es zu einem passivem doppel no-go ~.~


----------



## BlizzLord (10. Juni 2011)

Das ich Fable III nicht spielen kann weil ich durchgehend 10-15 Baywatch FPS habe. :S

Und das auf der XBOX!


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (10. Juni 2011)

Dann stimmt da i-was ganz gewaltig nicht. Ist zwar schon was länger her aber bei mir lief es flüssig


----------



## BlizzLord (10. Juni 2011)

SWeeT_mushrOOms schrieb:


> Dann stimmt da i-was ganz gewaltig nicht. Ist zwar schon was länger her aber bei mir lief es flüssig



Das lustige ist ja ich hatte es vor knapp einer Woche noch gespielt ohne FPS Probleme im gleichen Gebiet.
(Das Schnee Gebiet knapp am Anfang)

Dann heute mal wieder angezockt und tada durchgehendes FPS Problem...


----------



## Soramac (10. Juni 2011)

[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]Samma.. die Amerikaner sind doch einfach wirklich bescheuert. 

Ich habe bei Ebay meinen Rechner verkauft am Sonntag und gleich am Montag verschickt, weil er mit Paypal zahlte. Alles gut so weit, zur Post hin, abgegeben und gleich die Trackingnummer bei Ebay hinzugefuegt.

Nur aus irgendwelchen Gruenden hat sich der Status bis gestern Donnerstag nicht geaendert und er hat mir eine Nachricht geschrieben, was los ist.. bla bla. Ich meinte, warten Sie noch bis Samstag und ich werde bei der Post nachschauen und heute hat sich der Status geaendert, dass der PC HEUTE zugeliefert wird.

Anscheinend gabs da Probleme mit den Informationen, dass die nicht aktualisiert worden sind. Nur weil er so bescheuert war, hat er gestern Abend die Zahlung von Paypal zurueck gezogen, weil das Paket nicht verschickt worden ist, obwohl es heute kommt und ICH NICHTS DAFUER KANN, dass die Post die Daten nicht aktualisiert...

Also manchmal , koennte man grad hinfahren und dem das Paket so in die Hand druecken mit den Worten: HIER HAST DU ES, du Spinner. [/font]
[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]
[/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]100/5[/font]


----------



## yves1993 (10. Juni 2011)

Autsch das sind echt die assigsten Dinge die einen auf die Palme bringen...

--> Dass meine Bestellung bei EMP die ich extra am Dienstag aufgegeben habe damit ich sie höchstwahrscheinlich heute bekomme immernoch net da ist und ich jetzt bis Mittwoch warten kann bis die Post wieder arbeitet.
5/5

Diese fucking scheiss Feiertage aka Muttertag etc... 1337/5 -.-


----------



## HitotsuSatori (10. Juni 2011)

yves1993 schrieb:


> Autsch das sind echt die assigsten Dinge die einen auf die Palme bringen...
> 
> --> Dass meine Bestellung bei EMP die ich extra am Dienstag aufgegeben habe damit ich sie höchstwahrscheinlich heute bekomme immernoch net da ist und ich jetzt bis Mittwoch warten kann bis die Post wieder arbeitet.
> 5/5
> ...



Die Post arbeitet morgen noch und auch am Dienstag schon.
Was hat das mit dem Muttertag zu tun (der eh immer sonntags ist)?

BTT: Langzeitstudiengebühren...


----------



## zoizz (10. Juni 2011)

Dieses superhammerhackenimbadepperte seltenbrutalstmöglichunvorstellbar dämliches Stück Fleisch in der Affenshow Big Brother Jordan ...

Wie schafft es dieses Wesen nur, alleine zu atmen? Ich ertrage es wirklich nicht, mir diese Person im TV anzutun ... 10³²/5


----------



## BlizzLord (10. Juni 2011)

zoizz schrieb:


> Dieses superhammerhackenimbadepperte seltenbrutalstmöglichunvorstellbar dämliches Stück Fleisch in der Affenshow Big Brother Jordan ...
> 
> Wie schafft es dieses Wesen nur, alleine zu atmen? Ich ertrage es wirklich nicht, mir diese Person im TV anzutun ... 10³²/5



Moment du nennst Big Brother eine "affenshow" aber guckst es. :S?
Dann heißt das du beleidigst dich selbst. 

ps: jeder der bei BB mitmacht ist doch ehh nichtmehr ganz sauber im Kopf.

Oh und ich weiss jetzt was das Fable III Problem ist...
Ich hatte mit meinem 2ten Controller noch ein profil angemeldet und DAS hat das das Spiel in die Knie gezwungen. oÓ


----------



## Dominau (10. Juni 2011)

Das ich anscheinend krank werde. Und das ausgerechnet 2 Tage vor der Geburtstagsfeier eines guten Freundes. :/
5/5


----------



## Schrottinator (10. Juni 2011)

Ich darf mir den ganzen Samstag im C++ Praktikum versauen. Manchmal nervt es einfach nur Tutor zu sein 4/5

Wenn ich das Bewerbungsgespräch am Freitag versaue, kann ich nicht ins Praxissemester. 5/5


----------



## Ceiwyn (11. Juni 2011)

Mich will jemand anzeigen, obwohl ich genau weiß, dass das im Sande verlaufen wird und die "Tat" sowieso rechtlich gerechtfertigt ist... gibt wohl ne Menge unnütze Arbeit 5/5


----------



## yves1993 (11. Juni 2011)

HitotsuSatori schrieb:


> Die Post arbeitet morgen noch und auch am Dienstag schon.
> Was hat das mit dem Muttertag zu tun (der eh immer sonntags ist)?
> 
> BTT: Langzeitstudiengebühren...



Unsere Post nicht. 
Und hatte was am Wochenende mit nem Kumpel geplant und wusste netmal dass dann Muttertag is und deswegen fällt das auch ins Wasser und noch andere Dinge...
1. Sind diese Tage von vorneherein einfach nur Marketing Bullshit, wenn ich meiner Mutter zeige dass ich sie gern hab gibt es 1000 andere Möglichkeiten, und diese Tage sind einfach nur latzig hoch 3... Macht extrem viel Spaß den ganzen Tag zuhause zu gammeln weil eh schon alle Geschäfte zu sind (Wie an jedem Sonntag) nur ZUSÄTZLICH die meisten Freunde net verfügbar wegen diesem Scheisstag...

5/5


----------



## Sabito (11. Juni 2011)

Das ihc mir inden Kopf gesetzt habe aus Spaß ein Musikstück für Klavier zu schreiben, obwohl ich nicht mal Klavier, geschweige denn irgendein Instrument, spielen kann 2/5


----------



## Razyl (11. Juni 2011)

Release-Checks als Kopierschutz von Spielen 5/5


----------



## HitotsuSatori (12. Juni 2011)

Sabito schrieb:


> Das ihc mir inden Kopf gesetzt habe aus Spaß ein Musikstück für Klavier zu schreiben, obwohl ich nicht mal Klavier, geschweige denn irgendein Instrument, spielen kann 2/5



Macht Sinn. ^^



Dass ich mir (wie auch immer ich das geschafft habe) ein Stück Erdnuss ins Zahnfleisch gebohrt hab und das jetzt weh tut. >.< 5/5


----------



## Sabito (12. Juni 2011)

HitotsuSatori schrieb:


> Macht Sinn. ^^
> [...]



Ja ich weiß, ist aber schon lange ein Wunsch von mir, mal sehen ob ich das irgendwie umsetzen kann (muss nicht gut werden, mittelmäßig reicht aus xD)

Das ich noch nicht weiß wie ich das mit dem Stück anstellen werde.^^ 5/5


----------



## Konov (12. Juni 2011)

Meine Nachbarin, die - selbstverständlich zurecht - Sonntag Morgens bzw. Mittags in der Sonne liegt, direkt neben meinem Fenster auf der Wiese. 
Ich schau Nichts ahnend aus dem Fenster, natürlich verloddert und in Schlafanzughose. Wenn man in seiner privaten Unartigkeit, in seiner natürlichen Hässlichkeit und vorallem der privatesten Eigensinnigkeit des eigenen Ichs, frisch aus dem Bett entschlüpft IHR direkt ins Gesicht schaut, sie mit einer dieser monströsen 80er Jahre Sonnenbrillen - dann hat man das Gefühl, gestört zu sein.

Sowohl gestört in meiner Privatsphäre, als auch gestört im Sinne von THIS IS MADNEEEESSSS! 5/5 für diese "böse" Überraschung am Morgen.


----------



## Reflox (12. Juni 2011)

HitotsuSatori schrieb:


> Dass ich mir (wie auch immer ich das geschafft habe) ein Stück Erdnuss ins Zahnfleisch gebohrt hab und das jetzt weh tut. >.< 5/5



Autsch... Passiert mir auch dauernd mit Chips.


----------



## Jordin (12. Juni 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Meine Nachbarin, die - selbstverständlich zurecht - Sonntag Morgens bzw. Mittags in der Sonne liegt, direkt neben meinem Fenster auf der Wiese.
> Ich schau Nichts ahnend aus dem Fenster, natürlich verloddert und in Schlafanzughose. Wenn man in seiner privaten Unartigkeit, in seiner natürlichen Hässlichkeit und vorallem der privatesten Eigensinnigkeit des eigenen Ichs, frisch aus dem Bett entschlüpft IHR direkt ins Gesicht schaut, sie mit einer dieser monströsen 80er Jahre Sonnenbrillen - dann hat man das Gefühl, gestört zu sein.
> 
> Sowohl gestört in meiner Privatsphäre, als auch gestört im Sinne von THIS IS MADNEEEESSSS! 5/5 für diese "böse" Überraschung am Morgen.



5/5 Worüber freut ihr euch so richtig 
^This



> Dass ich mir (wie auch immer ich das geschafft habe) ein Stück Erdnuss ins Zahnfleisch gebohrt hab und das jetzt weh tut. >.< 5/5





> Autsch... Passiert mir auch dauernd mit Chips.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ich hab's nicht so mit Fertig-Pizza... 5/5


----------



## Konov (12. Juni 2011)

Jordin schrieb:


> 5/5 Worüber freut ihr euch so richtig
> ^This



Ich konnte Freude verbreiten!


----------



## Sabito (13. Juni 2011)

Warum müssen immer in den Filmen die geilsten Personen krepieren? 5/5 -.-


----------



## Alux (13. Juni 2011)

langeweile und die dadurch entstandene zeit die ich genutzt habe um nachzudenken und eine erkenntnis die mir nicht gefällt drölftausen/5


----------



## Sabito (13. Juni 2011)

Alux schrieb:


> langeweile und die dadurch entstandene zeit die ich genutzt habe um nachzudenken und eine erkenntnis die mir nicht gefällt drölftausen/5



Warum bin ich wohl auf die Idee gekommen, ich könnt mal ein Lied schreiben.

Das der tolle Film zuende ist. 3/5 Naja jetzt kommt Saw IV.


----------



## Edou (13. Juni 2011)

Sabito schrieb:


> Warum bin ich wohl auf die Idee gekommen, ich könnt mal ein Lied schreiben.
> 
> Das der tolle Film zuende ist. 3/5 Naja jetzt kommt Saw IV.


toll? Also die Schauspielerin sah nice aus, aber ihr und des Kammeramannes verhalten...daemlich. Naja, alle tot. Ich fand den nicht so spannend....hat man schon zu oft gesehn dieses Horror-schema. Aber lustig war ja pro7 bezeichnete den film als Fantastisch.....also die kategorie...

Dass ich nicht muede bin -3/5


----------



## Sabito (13. Juni 2011)

Edou schrieb:


> toll? Also die Schauspielerin sah nice aus, aber ihr und des Kammeramannes verhalten...daemlich. Naja, alle tot. Ich fand den nicht so spannend....hat man schon zu oft gesehn dieses Horror-schema. Aber lustig war ja pro7 bezeichnete den film als Fantastisch.....also die kategorie...
> 
> Dass ich nicht muede bin -3/5



Ich fand den Film lustig, deswegen war er toll xD

Das mir nichts einfällt, damit das hier nicht Offtopic wird 100/5


----------



## Edou (13. Juni 2011)

Sabito schrieb:


> Ich fand den Film lustig, deswegen war er toll xD
> 
> Das mir nichts einfällt, damit das hier nicht Offtopic wird 100/5


Det is natuerlich was anneres. Lustig fand ich den Film auch. 

Werbung 5/5


----------



## Alux (13. Juni 2011)

das der Schamane eingepennt is als der Rnd HC Inv nach 30 Mins kam 1000/5


----------



## BlizzLord (13. Juni 2011)

Das meine mittlere Maustaste nicht mehr richtig funktioniert. :S



Edou schrieb:


> toll? Also die Schauspielerin sah nice aus, aber ihr und des Kammeramannes verhalten...daemlich. Naja, alle tot. Ich fand den nicht so spannend....hat man schon zu oft gesehn dieses Horror-schema. Aber lustig war ja pro7 bezeichnete den film als Fantastisch.....also die kategorie...
> 
> Dass ich nicht muede bin -3/5



Germanys Next Topmodel lief?


----------



## yves1993 (13. Juni 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dass mir niemand sagen kann wer dieser Schauspieler ist... x.x 2/5...

Morgen Feiertag und den ganzen Tag nix zu tun ausser zuhause gammeln 3/5


----------



## Sabito (13. Juni 2011)

yves1993 schrieb:


> [...]
> 
> Morgen Feiertag und den ganzen Tag nix zu tun ausser zuhause gammeln 3/5



Hehe. Ein Kumpel von mir hat die nächste Woche das Haus für sich alleine und lädt ein paar Leute zum Grillen ein, natürlich nicht ohne Alk und ausgerechnet ich sollte welchen mitbringen. 4/5 (Fürs Alk mitbringen)

Btw. Heut ist Montag oder? Dann: Oh Shit das Grillen ist ja Heute 2/5


----------



## Laz0rgun (13. Juni 2011)

yves1993 schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Scheint Michael Massee zu sein... (Der spielt Dyson Frost in FlashForward (Serie))


----------



## yves1993 (13. Juni 2011)

Ach danke. Und es scheint nicht nur so er ist es. So ein markantes Gesicht gibt es wohl nur einmal. 

Habs echt nirgends gefunden obwohl ich die ganze Serie auf DvD habe und nur die Hauptdarsteller aufgelistet sind... Auf Wikipedia ebenso... :x

Aber danke vielmals. Vorallem für die Seite... wird mir sicher jetzt weiterhelfen sollte ich bei irgend nem andern Film mal nirgends rausfinden welcher Schauspieler wen spielt


----------



## schneemaus (13. Juni 2011)

Dass anscheinend jetzt jemand mit kleinem Kind bei meinem Nachbarn wohnt. Das Kind ist tagein, tagaus am Rumtoben und Rumbrüllen. An sich überhaupt kein Problem, allerdings wurde ich am Freitag angepöbelt, weil ich meine Musik so laut hatte, dass ich sie auf der Terasse beim Lesen hören konnte. Die neue Nachbarin (? man weiß es nicht) saß auch draußen und war am Lesen und fing sofort an rumzupöbeln. Nicht abends sonstwann, sondern mittags um 4. Nicht mal die Rentner auf der anderen Seite pöbeln so rum. Aber das Geschrei von ihrem Kind hör ich hier drin auch, wenn ich nen Film gucke/Musik höre etc. Aber ich darf mittags keine Musik hören?! 4/5, das nervt mich einfach.


----------



## Konov (13. Juni 2011)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Dass anscheinend jetzt jemand mit kleinem Kind bei meinem Nachbarn wohnt. Das Kind ist tagein, tagaus am Rumtoben und Rumbrüllen. An sich überhaupt kein Problem, allerdings wurde ich am Freitag angepöbelt, weil ich meine Musik so laut hatte, dass ich sie auf der Terasse beim Lesen hören konnte. Die neue Nachbarin (? man weiß es nicht) saß auch draußen und war am Lesen und fing sofort an rumzupöbeln. Nicht abends sonstwann, sondern mittags um 4. Nicht mal die Rentner auf der anderen Seite pöbeln so rum. Aber das Geschrei von ihrem Kind hör ich hier drin auch, wenn ich nen Film gucke/Musik höre etc. Aber ich darf mittags keine Musik hören?! 4/5, das nervt mich einfach.



Mittags um 4? ^^
Nachmittags wohl eher 

Wenns jetzt Mittags um 12 wär, würd ichs verstehen, aber um 16 Uhr gilt ja eigentlich auch keine Mittagsruhe mehr.


----------



## Dracun (13. Juni 2011)

Süße Zurück pöbeln.. das die ihr verdammtes Gör leise stellen sollen.... Carcha kennt da bestimmt gute Methoden 

Das ich  meine Kiste schon wieder aufrüsten kann .. verdammte kagge.. diesmal mach ich es aber intellenter  Und spar mir erst die Kohle zusammen 
5/5


----------



## schneemaus (13. Juni 2011)

Ach nein, das Kind kann ja nix dafür. Wie gesagt, es würde mir ja auch nix ausmachen, wenn sie (ich kenn sie nicht mal, son kurzes Hallo und Vorstellen wäre ja eventuell höflich gewesen so als anscheinend neue Nachbarin) nicht direkt so rumgepöbelt hätte. Ich hab auch nur gemeint, dass es mein gutes Recht ist, meine Musik auch mal nachmittags in den Garten schallen zu lassen. Es war ja nicht so, dass ich das in einer abartigen Lautstärke gemacht habe, sondern nur als Hintergrundgedudel zum Lesen halt.


----------



## Grushdak (13. Juni 2011)

etwas nur 

Pc war eine Woche Off (CPU defekt).
Am Samstag war der PC mit neuer CPU wieder da und? ...
Am Sonntag Mittag war die Spielzeit abgelaufen und Geld gibt es erst morgen. 1/1


----------



## Deathstyle (13. Juni 2011)

der haufen tote nutten wenn ich von david komme ölf/1

/edit:
Ich hätte den Browser mal schließen sollen.. xD


----------



## Sabito (14. Juni 2011)

Dass zwi meiner Kumpels sich auf der Grillfeier (kleine runde mit 11 Leuten) von dem einem total betrunken haben und wir mit 4 Nüchternen und einem Angetrunkenen fast 3 Std gebraucht haben um die dazu zu bringen sich endlich hinzulegen und zu pennen 5/5
Ich deswegen 2 Std länger geblieben bin 5/5
Dass ich auf der Feier ein paar nette Mädels kenen gelernt habe und einiges vergessen habe zu fragen 5/5
Dass wir uns kurz vor dem Ende im Haus verbarrikadieren mussten, weil ein paar Halbstarke der Meinung waren ein paar Kumpels anzurufen und uns dann zusammenschlagen wollten, nur weil sie nicht mitfeiern durften 5/5


----------



## Raheema (14. Juni 2011)

@ Sabito 

Erfolgreicher abend würde ich mal sagen 

Beim Trampolin Springen das Knie von seiner eigenen Schwester ins Gesicht bekommen -.- 4/5


----------



## Sabito (14. Juni 2011)

Raheema schrieb:


> @ Sabito
> 
> Erfolgreicher abend würde ich mal sagen
> 
> Beim Trampolin Springen das Knie von seiner eigenen Schwester ins Gesicht bekommen -.- 4/5



Ja, der Abend war echt erfolgreich, aber nett und ich werde wohl die Mädels nochmal wiedertreffen, wenigstens konnte ich mir ihre Vornamen merken.^^
Autsch, das tut doch weh.

Das keiner in Skype da ist zum chatten, sonst ist um diese Zeit noch volles Haus Oo 5/5
Das ich jetzt keine Ahnung habe, was ich machen soll 5/5
Dass ich nicht weiß, wie man die Vornamen der 4 Mädels schreibt. -.- 3/5
Dass ich mir unbedingt die Namen der Mädchen aufschreiben muss, bevor ich die vergesse 1/5


----------



## Falathrim (14. Juni 2011)

Dass mein Rechner rumspackt wie ein Bundeswehr-Soldat nach seinem Afghanistan-Einsatz 10000000000000/5


----------



## Arasouane (15. Juni 2011)

Das ich gestern am Strassenrand geparkt hab und eine Riesenarschloch mich mit den WOrten begrüßte:"Wüst a Anzeige?". Ich:"Wie Bitte?". Er:"Dann schleich di!".
Dann hat die Sau mich fotografiert und eine Besitzstörungsklage eingereicht. Dann hat er noch meine Frau beleidigt, weil sie Deutsche ist.

Wenn es nicht strafbar wäre, hätt ich den typ gerne verprügelt bis ihm das "schleich di" aus den augen geronnen wär.

So a Wut im Bauch. Die Drecksau die elendige.


----------



## yves1993 (15. Juni 2011)

Dann schleich di heisst du sollst schleichen? hö kapier ich net.



> Dann hat er noch meine Frau beleidigt, weil sie Deutsche ist.


Gegenklage wegen Rassissmus?^^



> Dann hat die Sau mich fotografiert...


Noch was illegales, ohne dein Einverständnis darf er dich nicht fotografieren.

und eine Besitzstörungsklage eingereicht. --> versteh ich jetzt auch net so ganz... das nur weil du auf nem Strassenrand parkst? (Oder haste damit seine Einfahrt zugesetzt? --> für mich einzig logische Erklärung..)


----------



## yves1993 (15. Juni 2011)

Yuhuu Doppelpost.

Dann nutz ich den doch gleich fürs Topic: Morgen (Also Donnerstag) Geographieprüfung + Englisch Referat... >_< 5/5


----------



## orkman (15. Juni 2011)

morgen also heute mittwoch hab ich anatomie muendlich examen ... und 0 bock drauf ... 20 minuten vorm prof stehen , dem die verschiedensten sachen erklaeren und beten dass er mir net zu krass auf die eier geht und dinge fragt die nur der liebe gott und er wissen


----------



## Ceiwyn (15. Juni 2011)

yves1993 schrieb:


> Noch was illegales, ohne dein Einverständnis darf er dich nicht fotografieren.



Aber klar, wenn derjenige davon ausgeht, dass es als Beweismittel gerechfertigt ist.

5/5 Muss bis morgen noch 5 Artikel schreiben.. habs mal wieder zu lange aufgeschoben.


----------



## shadow24 (15. Juni 2011)

gestern nach einem jahr ausm zufall heraus festgestellt,dass mein rad mit 7er-gangschaltung einen achten(!) gang hat..wtf?!?


----------



## tonygt (15. Juni 2011)

shadow24 schrieb:


> gestern nach einem jahr ausm zufall heraus festgestellt,dass mein rad mit 7er-gangschaltung einen achten(!) gang hat..wtf?!?



LOL


----------



## Arasouane (15. Juni 2011)

yves1993 schrieb:


> Dann schleich di heisst du sollst schleichen? hö kapier ich net.
> 
> 
> Gegenklage wegen Rassissmus?^^
> ...



LOL

"schleich di" is österreichisch und heisst:"Hau ab!" 

ich bin anscheinend zu weit reingefahren und bin auf seinem Grundstück gestanden.

Boah, der regt mich immer noch auf. 

arghhhh


----------



## orkman (15. Juni 2011)

Arasouane schrieb:


> LOL
> 
> "schleich di" is österreichisch und heisst:"Hau ab!"
> 
> ...



hahaha , ich muss mir gerade vorstellen wie Arnold Schwarzennegger in den terminatoren filmen :"schleich di" kommen laesst xD
geil waere da auch wenn A.H. aus den 40er jahren den spruch sagen wuerd ... herrlich ... so schoen mit akzent 

BTT: dass die busse bei uns mal wieder streiken ... 18 mal in 18 monaten ... wenn das ma kein rekord wird xD
deshalb jetzt schoen brav nen taxi bestellt wo nen araber ranging und :iro on: sehr gespraechig war und anscheinend alles kapiert hat was ich sagte :iro off:
PS: hab nix gegen araber


----------



## Deanne (15. Juni 2011)

4/5: Gruppenarbeit und keiner der Kommilitonen meldet sich. Mal wieder. Und der Dozent weigert sich, mich das Referat alleine halten zu lassen.

5/5: Unzuverlässigkeit und Leute, die sich nicht an Termine und Absprachen halten. Ich hasse es, auf jemanden zu warten und diese Person erscheint dann nicht.


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (15. Juni 2011)

das die zähne nich machen was sie sollen und ich zum zahnarzt muss >.> 5/5


----------



## Edou (15. Juni 2011)

ichbinnichtschuld schrieb:


> das die zähne nich machen was sie sollen und ich zum zahnarzt muss >.> 5/5



Sie machen doch was sie sollen, zumindest aus Sicht der Ärzte. *g*

Internet ist grad ein bisschen Besoffen. Kippt um Steht auf Kippt um Steht auf...gnah. 3/5


----------



## Ceiwyn (15. Juni 2011)

Wollte eigentlich nur kurz mit meiner Schwester in den Stall, dann hatte das eine Pferd Cholik, wir mussten Tierarzt rufen, Spritzen geben, Pferd auf der Koppel herumführen und die Boxen umbauen... ich bin so geschafft und fertig... das alles mit komplett leerem Magen. 4/5.


----------



## yves1993 (15. Juni 2011)

Heute Mondfinsternis und natürlich wieder Bullshit Wetter. -.-" 5/5


----------



## Tilbie (15. Juni 2011)

Schule 5/5


----------



## Jordin (15. Juni 2011)

krank 5/5


----------



## Ykon (15. Juni 2011)

bis 16:30 Schule gehabt und zudem eine Szenenanalyse aus Brecht's "Die heilige Johanna der Schlachthöfe" aufbekommen :<

Adieu Mittwoch!


----------



## Sabito (15. Juni 2011)

Dass ich eine Batterie für meine Fernbedienung verloren und keine aufgeladene zu hause. -.- 6/5


----------



## Dominau (15. Juni 2011)

Jordin schrieb:


> krank 5/5



Genau wie bei mir. Und das seit Freitag


----------



## Ceiwyn (16. Juni 2011)

An den Stromzaun gekommen 5/5. Was für ein Schlag.. abartig. Zog durch den Arm bis in die Schulter und in den Rücken.


----------



## Konov (16. Juni 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> An den Stromzaun gekommen 5/5. Was für ein Schlag.. abartig. Zog durch den Arm bis in die Schulter und in den Rücken.



Na ein Glück dass de noch lebst! 

Was mich aufregt?
Sinnlos-Diskussionen mit immer demselben Inhalt 4/5

Das gammelige Mischwetter 5/5


----------



## orkman (16. Juni 2011)

dass die busgesellschafft in meiner uni stadt und der ganzen region für 1 woche streikt nur weil die mechaniker nen besonderen "status" wollen
und is bei weitem net das erste mal dass sie streiken ... und das alles mitten in unseren examen -.-


----------



## sympathisant (16. Juni 2011)

fußgängerampeln zum drücken, die nicht mit der ansonsten funktionierenden "grünen welle" synchronisiert sind. kosten zeit, nerven und geld. 3/5


----------



## Sh1k4ri (16. Juni 2011)

Dass ein Mensch so krank ist und sich über Jahre an ein Kleinkind vergeht... unendlich/5. Krank, einfach nur krank. 

Aber da ist ja verlass auf die deutsche Justiz...


----------



## Ceiwyn (16. Juni 2011)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Dass ein Mensch so krank ist und sich über Jahre an ein Kleinkind vergeht... unendlich/5. Krank, einfach nur krank.
> 
> Aber da ist ja verlass auf die deutsche Justiz...



Wieso weiß eigentlich keiner, dass die Politik die Gesetze macht und nicht die Justiz? Richter können nur das entscheiden, was die Gesetze vorgeben. Auch wenn der Bild-Leser da gerne Todesstrafe fordert. Übrigens liegt im vorliegenden Fall die Höchststrafe bei 10 Jahren.


----------



## Loony555 (17. Juni 2011)

5/5
Vorhin auf dem Weg zur Arbeit geblitzt worden. Gepennt, 50 zu schnell außerorts an einer Tagesbaustelle. Ich Vollidiot. 1 Monat Fahrverbot inc.  Wochenende versaut.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (17. Juni 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Wieso weiß eigentlich keiner, dass die Politik die Gesetze macht und nicht die Justiz? Richter können nur das entscheiden, was die Gesetze vorgeben. Auch wenn der Bild-Leser da gerne Todesstrafe fordert. Übrigens liegt im vorliegenden Fall die Höchststrafe bei 10 Jahren.



Weil ich vielleicht kein Jura studiert habe bzw. ich mich nicht mit der Justiz nicht beschäftige ? Es ist doch immer so, dass Kinderschänder 15 Jahre kriegen und nach der Hälfte der Zeit auf Bewährung rauskommen. Egal ob nun die Justiz oder die Politik dafür verantwortlich ist.

Und in so einem Fall gehts mir weniger um die Politik, sondern um das Kind. Der Typ gehört aufn Stuhl oder sonstwo hin, sowas ist krank und pervers, und ich bin kein Bild Leser...

Btw: wirklich 10 Jahre ?

(Achtung, MEINE Meinung...)


----------



## sympathisant (17. Juni 2011)

sowas lernt man doch schon in der schule. stichwort: gewaltenteilung.

versteh auch nicht dass sich politiker über das kippen der sicherheitsverwahrung aufregen. ohne urteil darf nun mal niemand eingesperrt werden.

sollen sie doch einfach das strafmaß raufsetzen. oder lebenslänglich wirklich zu lebenslänglich machen.

politik zur zeit: 6/5


----------



## Konov (17. Juni 2011)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Weil ich vielleicht kein Jura studiert habe bzw. ich mich nicht mit der Justiz nicht beschäftige ? Es ist doch immer so, dass Kinderschänder 15 Jahre kriegen und nach der Hälfte der Zeit auf Bewährung rauskommen. Egal ob nun die Justiz oder die Politik dafür verantwortlich ist.
> 
> Und in so einem Fall gehts mir weniger um die Politik, sondern um das Kind. Der Typ gehört aufn Stuhl oder sonstwo hin, sowas ist krank und pervers, und ich bin kein Bild Leser...
> 
> Btw: wirklich 10 Jahre ?



Das ist aber auch ein bißchen unsachlich.
Dieses "bringt sie alle um" Geschrei ist reine Stammtischpolemik und ist den Bildlesern nicht fern, unabhängig davon ob man selbst einer ist.

Jedem vernünftig denkenden Menschen dürfte einleuchten, dass "umbringen" keine Lösung ist um mit Straftätern umzugehen, unabhängig davon, was sie für grausame Taten begangen haben.
Niemand wird als Vergewaltiger oder Serienmörder geboren, das sollte man im Hinterkopf haben. Natürlich ist sowas krank und pervers, das bestreitet wohl auch niemand, aber das rechtfertigt trotzdem nicht den geradezu anarchischen Umgang mit Straftätern.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (17. Juni 2011)

Tut mir leid, aber bei solch einem Thema fällt es mir zumindest schwer, sachlich zu bleiben.

B2T:

krank 5/5 -.-


----------



## HitotsuSatori (17. Juni 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Niemand wird als Vergewaltiger oder Serienmörder geboren, das sollte man im Hinterkopf haben.



Erzähl das mal einer Frau, die vergewaltigt wurde. Oder einem geschändeten Kind. Oder Angehörigen einer ermordeten Person... Ich hatte auch keine besonders schöne Kindheit/Jugendzeit, trotzdem bringe ich niemanden um.
Mein Mitleid für solche Kreaturen hält sich in Grenzen. Natürlich bringt die Todesstrafe hier auch nichts, aber man könnte sie tatsächlich lebenslang wegsperren und ihnen auch sonst nur die Grundversorgung gewähren. Aber dann kommen ja gleich wieder alle mit Menschenrechtsgefasel an... 


BTT: Gutmenschen 10/5


----------



## M1ghtymage (17. Juni 2011)

Ich fänd Todesstrafe nicht schlecht. Fraglich, ob das was bringt. In den USA gibt es auch mit Todesstrafe eine unglaublich hohe Kriminalität, aber ich denke das geht am Threadthema vorbei.

Was mich aufregt? Momentan nichts so wirklich


----------



## Konov (17. Juni 2011)

HitotsuSatori schrieb:


> Erzähl das mal einer Frau, die vergewaltigt wurde. Oder einem geschändeten Kind. Oder Angehörigen einer ermordeten Person... Ich hatte auch keine besonders schöne Kindheit/Jugendzeit, trotzdem bringe ich niemanden um.
> Mein Mitleid für solche Kreaturen hält sich in Grenzen. Natürlich bringt die Todesstrafe hier auch nichts, aber man könnte sie tatsächlich lebenslang wegsperren und ihnen auch sonst nur die Grundversorgung gewähren. Aber dann kommen ja gleich wieder alle mit Menschenrechtsgefasel an...
> 
> 
> BTT: Gutmenschen 10/5



Es ging mir in meiner Aussage nicht um Mitleid für die Täter sondern um Gerechtigkeit. Und gerecht zu sein, bedeutet nicht, jemand zu massakrieren, weil er jemand anderes vergewaltigt hat.

Natürlich lässt sich das dem Opfer schlecht bis gar nicht erklären. Das ist auch völlig normal und in Ordnung. 
Ob lebenslanges Wegsperren die ultimative Lösung ist, wage ich zu bezweifeln. Es wäre eine Option, aber warscheinlich würde man diese Menschen dann nur sich selbst überlassen, wie sie im Knast vor sich hinvegetieren, sich nicht verändern und das alles kostet den Staat noch Geld.

Dann doch lieber bessere therapeutische Maßnahmen entwickeln. Solche Leute sind krank und müssen behandelt werden. 
Wenn man sie grillt, erschießt oder erhängt, wird sich Nichts ändern. Weder für die Opfer, noch wird es dadurch weniger Täter geben.

Was mich aufregt?
Baulärm morgens um 8 Uhr 4/5
Mein Vater 5/5
Sinnlose Unterrichtsstunden, die mir noch bevorstehen, in denen einfach nur die Zeit totgeschlagen wird. 5/5


----------



## Alux (17. Juni 2011)

Zeugen Jehovas, Nervigkeit= limes n gegen unendlich von 5 hoch n

Die sind wie Zombies, tragen ihr Programm vor,man unterbricht kurz sagt seine Meinung was kommt? Die reden normal weiter als sei nichts gewesen.


----------



## Berserkius (17. Juni 2011)

Das ich mir bei APB Reloaded den *Ophelia Prime* Jericho V20 gekauft habe und das Fahrzeug nicht selbst individualisieren kann. 100000/100000


----------



## Tilbie (17. Juni 2011)

20 Stunden Busfahrt nach Italien 5/5 D:


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (17. Juni 2011)

Tilbie schrieb:


> 20 Stunden Busfahrt nach Italien 5/5 D:



Mit ein paar guten Freunden kann sowas richtig vergnüglich werden


----------



## Sabito (17. Juni 2011)

Das ich bei Minecraft eine riesige, eine wirklich riesige Höhle gefunden habe, die ist so groß, dass wenn ich den Weg daraus suche, immer neue Abschnitte entdecke, habe inzwischen freiwillig auf Peacsfull gestellt, weil die ganzen Gegner mir so langsam auf den Sack gingen und sowohl Rüstung als auch Waffen so langsam kaputt sind. 10/5 -.-


----------



## Dominau (17. Juni 2011)

Tilbie schrieb:


> 20 Stunden Busfahrt nach Italien 5/5 D:



Wir sind 8 Stunden gefahren 
BTT:
Ich muss jetzt mit dem Fahrrad ein ganzes Stück fahren zu einer Feier auf die ich eigentlich garkeine Lust habe.
Hab mich irgendwie überreden lassen und zugesagt. 2/5
Vielleichts wirds ja doch amüsant.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (17. Juni 2011)

krank sein 5/5
krank sein am freitag 55/5
nichts machen können wegen krank sein... 555/5
langeweilie 5555555555555555555555555555555/5 

-.-


----------



## yves1993 (17. Juni 2011)

Sabito schrieb:


> Das ich bei Minecraft eine riesige, eine wirklich riesige Höhle gefunden habe, die ist so groß, dass wenn ich den Weg daraus suche, immer neue Abschnitte entdecke, habe inzwischen freiwillig auf Peacsfull gestellt, weil die ganzen Gegner mir so langsam auf den Sack gingen und sowohl Rüstung als auch Waffen so langsam kaputt sind. 10/5 -.-



Mh wieso muss ich dabei nur so stark an Gronkh's Hühnerhöhle denken? 

Mieses Wetter obwohl ich soviel vor hatte am Wochenende 3/5 (Fahrrad fahrn ist unangenehm bei dem Platzregen/ Hagel ._.)


----------



## HitotsuSatori (17. Juni 2011)

Diese behinderte fiese Fruchtfliege, die ich einfach nicht zu fassen kriege! 5/5


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (18. Juni 2011)

dreamhack seite völlig überlasted 4/5


----------



## zoizz (18. Juni 2011)

Auto so halb kaputt.
Diagnose: Irgendwo ist ein Kabelbruch, den zu finden dauert lange, da müssen sie ihren Wagen vielleicht mal 2 Tage hier lassen ...
Ich seh meine Euros schon wegschwimmen.

5,5/5






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deanne (18. Juni 2011)

5/5: Manipulative Menschen

2/5: Aufdringliches, wochenlanges Date-Gebettel von Leuten, die man ganz schrecklich findet.

"Ich bin heute bei dir in der Nähe."
"Ah, okay."
"Aber alleine rumlaufen ist doof..."
"Ja, stimmt wohl."
"Gaaaanz doof!"

Meine gute Erziehung hält mich leider davon ab, dem Waschlappen eine gnandenlos brutale Abfuhr zu erteilen, aber manche Leute begreifen es irgendwie nie.


----------



## Konov (18. Juni 2011)

Scheiß Wetter, scheiß Heuschnupfen, scheiß Intoleranz, scheiß Roboter-Gesellschaft 10000/5


----------



## Olliruh (19. Juni 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
fuu


----------



## Ceiwyn (19. Juni 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Scheiß Wetter, scheiß Heuschnupfen, scheiß Intoleranz, scheiß Roboter-Gesellschaft 10000/5



Man ist nur dann Roboter, wenn man sich dazu machen lässt. ^^


----------



## Konov (19. Juni 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Man ist nur dann Roboter, wenn man sich dazu machen lässt. ^^



Da hast du Recht. Ich betrachte mich ja zum Glück auch nicht als einen, aber die meisten anderen.


----------



## Deathstyle (19. Juni 2011)

Milch alle.. 3/5! :<


----------



## Magogan (19. Juni 2011)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Kommt daher das "OVER NINETHOUSAND!!!!!"? Aber sowas würde mich auch aufregen, nun weiß ich aber, wo die 600000 WoW-Spieler geblieben sind, die mit WoW aufgehört haben 

Mich regt im Moment ein wenig auf, dass WoW viel zu einfach und dadurch langweilig geworden ist 5/5 ...


----------



## Selor Kiith (19. Juni 2011)

RRoD FUUUUUUUU/5


----------



## kaepteniglo (19. Juni 2011)

Die Idioten, die jetzt schon wieder ankommen, dass man WoW Patch 4.2 jetzt schon komplett runterladen kann und dann die Leute auf Phishingseiten verlinken.

Leider fallen immer noch welche drauf rein.


----------



## Weißer (19. Juni 2011)

Leute die mich ohne Grund dumm anmachen, und sich dann noch beschweren wenn man nicht drauf reagiert...


----------



## Konov (19. Juni 2011)

Lieferservice, der über eine Stunde braucht um Essen zu liefern. 3/5


----------



## Ceiwyn (19. Juni 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Lieferservice, der über eine Stunde braucht um Essen zu liefern. 3/5



Mit Bafög kann man sich das leisten? ^^


----------



## Rayon (19. Juni 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Mit Bafög kann man sich das leisten? ^^



Klar, ab 30Min ists manchmal umsonst.


----------



## Konov (19. Juni 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Mit Bafög kann man sich das leisten? ^^



Naja sicher nicht jeden Tag, aber alle 1 mal im Monat oder 2 mal.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (19. Juni 2011)

Noch 2 Wochen Arbeiten, dann eine Woche Seminar, dann 5 Wochen Bereitschaft/Urlaub... 3/5


----------



## Olliruh (19. Juni 2011)

Wollte eig chillig Riot Turnament gucken ,aber dann meinen die den Rest erst Morgen machen zu müssen 5/5


----------



## Sh1k4ri (20. Juni 2011)

dass ich, seitdem ich mein eigenes Geld verdient, viel zu viel davon ausgebe... 5/5 -.-


----------



## Laxera (20. Juni 2011)

Eltern die Ferien haben (mein dad) und dann diese mit ARBEITEN verschwenden (und mich als Kostenlosen Arbeits-Boon verwenden) 5/5

mfg Tom


----------



## MasterCrain (20. Juni 2011)

Mir ständig Sprüche von meinem Vater anhören das ich mein Geld für Müll zum Fenster rauswerfe (Das sind keine 50 € meiner Ausbildungsvergütung die ich im Monat für Hobbys ausgebe (WOW, magic, Bücher, Spiele) den rest Spare ich fleißig für meinen Auszug)
Aber selber die Kohle ausgeben um iwelche Werkzeuge für sein Bastelhobby auszugeben oder um die Wohnung/Garten zu "dekorieren" (und was während ER arbeitslos war....) 
100/5


----------



## aufgeraucht (20. Juni 2011)

Am Wochenende eine Stunde lang um den Volkspark gegurkt, weil ich den öffentlichen Golfplatz gesucht hab.
Nach drei Umrundungen dann endlich die Stelle gefunden, an dem er EINST WAR.
Vermutlich bringt Bauland mehr Geld ein, als die 5 Euro Platzgebühr für ein 9-Loch-"Volks"-Golfplatz.

in Zahlen nicht auszudrücken/5


----------



## yves1993 (20. Juni 2011)

http://www.promiflash.de/jackass-star-ryan-dunn-ist-tot-11062099.html

D:/5
R.I.P.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (20. Juni 2011)

yves1993 schrieb:


> http://www.promiflas...t-11062099.html
> 
> D:/5
> R.I.P.



this


----------



## Konov (20. Juni 2011)

Das scheiss Wetter wo kaum mal ein einziger Sonnenstrahl rauskommt, was mich total depressiv macht. 5/5

Müdigkeit. Heute abend mal früher ins Bett gehen... 3/5


----------



## Haxxler (20. Juni 2011)

Der Tod von Ryan Dunn. Hoffentlich lernen einige daraus, dass man nicht besoffen fahren sollte...


----------



## Falathrim (20. Juni 2011)

Dass "Gott und die Welt" jetzt "Smalltalk-Forum" heißt. 
Was ist das denn für ein Scheiß?


----------



## Reflox (20. Juni 2011)

Haxxler schrieb:


> Der Tod von Ryan Dunn. Hoffentlich lernen einige daraus, dass man nicht besoffen fahren sollte...



Ich dachte sie waren eben nicht besoffen?


----------



## HitotsuSatori (20. Juni 2011)

Dass ich MIR ne teure Bodylotion kaufe, damit MEINE trockene Haut mal besser wird und meine Mutter die nun benutzt, obwohl sie keine trockene Haut hat und ihre eigene Creme neben meiner steht. Kotzt mich sowas an! unendlich/5


----------



## Ceiwyn (20. Juni 2011)

Heute ist nicht mein Tag.

Ewige Strecke heute morgen, Staus, Umleitungen etc.
Beim Arzt 4x gestochen worden, bis die es hinbekommen haben, dass Blut läuft. Ich halt mich mal mit meinem Kommentar zurück.
Beim Fußball einen Lattenschuss voll ins Gesicht bekommen - knock out. Dazu noch einen deftigen Volley an die Schulter und bei einer zu schnellen Drehung das Knie verrenkt.

Ich will heut nicht mehr. 5/5


----------



## schneemaus (20. Juni 2011)

Autschn. Klingt nicht gerade schön.

Leute, die einen nicht verstehen, wenn man zigtausend Mal versucht, es zu erklären 4/5.


----------



## yves1993 (21. Juni 2011)

Das Wetter zurzeit x.x 4/5


----------



## Ellesmere (21. Juni 2011)

Beim Joggen umgeknickt und nun ein Bänderriß   100000..../5

Zum Glück wars wenigstens so früh, das mich keiner gesehen hat . Aber das gehört in den anderen Thread....^^


----------



## Jordin (21. Juni 2011)

Leute besuchen müssen, die man nicht mag ARGH 5/5


----------



## Potpotom (21. Juni 2011)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Leute, die einen nicht verstehen, wenn man zigtausend Mal versucht, es zu erklären 4/5.


Vielleicht die Art und Weise des Erklärens überdenken... deine Denkweise mag nicht jedem liegen. 
:-)

***

Das vorhin ein kleines Stück blauer Himmel zu sehen war und Hoffnung aufkeimte... welche wieder niedergerissen wurde als eine dicke fette graue Wolke in Sichtweite kam und es jetzt schifft wie verrückt.
5/5


----------



## yves1993 (21. Juni 2011)

ARRRGHHHH

Doch noch wen gefunden der mir n Rob Zombie Ticket verkaufen kann, arbeitet aber gerade in der Hauptstadt Luxemburg wo heute diese beknackte Massendemonstration (20k Leute O_O) stattfindet und ich wohl den Zug nehmen muss, obwohl ich nicht den genauen Weg zur Arbeitsstelle finde, und das so oder so im Chaos endet: 5/5


----------



## Ceiwyn (21. Juni 2011)

Soll für meine Freundin ihren Nachbarschaftsstreit lösen 4/5 *seufz* Studiere ich etwa dafür?


----------



## HitotsuSatori (21. Juni 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Soll für meine Freundin ihren Nachbarschaftsstreit lösen 4/5 *seufz* Studiere ich etwa dafür?



Klar! Informatiker studieren doch auch nur Informatik, um den Heim-PC der Oma zu reparieren! 

BTT: Online-Prüfungs-Anmeldescheiß abgelaufen... Aber wenigstens ist der halbe Kurs betroffen.  4/5


----------



## Ykon (21. Juni 2011)

Morgen BWR LK Klausur über den ganzen Marketingbereich und Investitionsentscheidungsrechnungen 

Gehirnkapazität sehr arg belastet :<


----------



## Dominau (22. Juni 2011)

Heute war eig. ein Großeinkauf geplant. Jedoch hat meine Mutter wohl verplant mir etwas Geld hinzulegen.
Jetzt muss ich alles heute Abend machen wenn sie wieder da ist..

3/5


----------



## Azerak (22. Juni 2011)

Allergie-Symptome ohne zu wissen was der Auslöser ist 6/5 -_-


----------



## sympathisant (22. Juni 2011)

visier vom helm kaputt. neues kaufen. :-( 3/5

preise von schuberth-helmen: AUA. 6/5


----------



## Ceiwyn (22. Juni 2011)

Seit einer Stunde Gewitter und Platzregen... wenn das bis 15:50 weg ist: 0/5, ansonsten 5/5


----------



## Deanne (22. Juni 2011)

5/5: Die hohe Ausfallquote an meiner Uni bzw. im Fachbereich Geschichte. Ständig fallen Seminare aus und am Ende muss der Stoff dann am Wochenende nachgeholt werden, wenn überhaupt. Und langweilig ist mir auch, wenn ich zuhause hocke.


----------



## Konov (22. Juni 2011)

Tomatensauce mit zuviel Pfeffer gewürzt, jetzt brennt mir der Hals. ^^ 3/5

Heute Abend Vortrag halten und Mathetest 5/5


----------



## Ceiwyn (22. Juni 2011)

Mal wieder Uni-Kram ausgedruckt... weit über 100 Seiten 3/5. Und dazu jede Woche Bücher im Wert von 15-30 Euro kaufen. 5/5


----------



## Deanne (22. Juni 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Mal wieder Uni-Kram ausgedruckt... weit über 100 Seiten 3/5. Und dazu jede Woche Bücher im Wert von 15-30 Euro kaufen. 5/5



Sei froh, dass du dir nicht für jedes Zeitfenster der Geschichtswissenschaft ein Fachlexikon kaufen musst. Da bist du am Ende locker bei 500 Euro, wenn nicht mehr. :-/


----------



## yves1993 (22. Juni 2011)

Azerak schrieb:


> Allergie-Symptome ohne zu wissen was der Auslöser ist 6/5 -_-



Da hilft wohl nur n Allergie Test + Blutanalyse
D:


----------



## Sabito (22. Juni 2011)

Cutversion von L4D1+2: 2/5 ich kann damit leben, abe runcut wäre cooler


----------



## TrollJumper (23. Juni 2011)

Um 10:00 Uhr mündliche Geschichtsprüfung. 3/5

Hoffentlich kann ich Murphy's Gesetz aushebeln oder außer Kraft setzen.


----------



## Konov (23. Juni 2011)

Deanne schrieb:


> Sei froh, dass du dir nicht für jedes Zeitfenster der Geschichtswissenschaft ein Fachlexikon kaufen musst. Da bist du am Ende locker bei 500 Euro, wenn nicht mehr. :-/



Muss man das als Geschichtsstudent machen? Ach du dickes Ei. Ich dachte man spezialisiert sich irgendwann und das ist dann gar nicht nötig... ^^

@topic

Immer noch das gammelige Wetter. Wo ist die Sonne? 5/5
Die letzten Schultage die sich ziehen wie Kaugummi 5/5


----------



## Ceiwyn (23. Juni 2011)

Deanne schrieb:


> Sei froh, dass du dir nicht für jedes Zeitfenster der Geschichtswissenschaft ein Fachlexikon kaufen musst. Da bist du am Ende locker bei 500 Euro, wenn nicht mehr. :-/



Ich hätte ja fast Geschichte studiert, aber Ba/Ma macht ja bei Geschichte gar keinen Sinn... in einem Fach, wo man unendlich viel lernen kann, wird man auf einen roten Faden gezwungen, von dem man keinen Milimeter abweichen darf, will man die Prüfungen schaffen. Achja Ba/Ma: 5/5

Wieder zwei Bücher für 40 Euro gekauft 5/5


----------



## Deanne (23. Juni 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Muss man das als Geschichtsstudent machen? Ach du dickes Ei. Ich dachte man spezialisiert sich irgendwann und das ist dann gar nicht nötig... ^^



Spezialisieren muss man sich nur, wenn man Geschichte als Einzelfach studiert. Bei den Lehrämtern sieht es etwas anders aus, da man sozusagen den abgespeckten Studiengang studiert und noch ein zweites Fach belegt. Zudem muss man später im Lehrberuf alle Zeitfenster abdecken können, da fällt die Spezialisierung sowieso weg.

Was die Lexika betrifft, so bestehen manche Dozenten auf den Kauf, andere akzeptieren es auch, wenn man in der Bibliothek Kopien aus dem Präsenzbestand macht. Im Endeffekt braucht man die Lexika im Studium aber immer wieder und auf lange Sicht lohnt es sich schon, sie anzuschaffen.

Wenn es euch interessiert, was sowas kostet, gebt mal bei Amazon "Lexikon des Mittelalters" ein. Und das deckt nur eines von vier Zeitfenstern ab.

@Topic:

Aufregen ist vielleicht falsch ausgedrückt, aber ich bin mit meiner "neuen" Haarfarbe super unzufrieden.

Mein Friseur sagte mir, dass mein feines Haar voller wirkt, wenn ich von Blond zu hellem Braun wechsel, aber nun sind meine Haare noch feiner. 
Ganz abgesehen davon, dass die Farbe total langweilig und undefinierbar ist. Ich glaube, ich gehe demnächst noch mal hin und lasse das ganze wieder ändern.


----------



## Reflox (23. Juni 2011)

F.E.A.R 3 kommt Morgens um 2:00 raus. Wer zur Hölle hat da Zeit es zu installieren? ô.Ô 5/5


----------



## Selor Kiith (23. Juni 2011)

Mich wieder an Halo 4 und Halo CE Anniversary erinnert und die XBox ist immernoch im Popo 5/5


----------



## Olliruh (24. Juni 2011)

dass grad mein Hund gestorben ist ... 5/5
Naja immerhin hatte sie ne bessere Zeit als im Tierheim ://


----------



## Sh1k4ri (24. Juni 2011)

Olliruh schrieb:


> dass grad mein Hund gestorben ist ... 5/5
> Naja immerhin hatte sie ne bessere Zeit als im Tierheim ://





Mein Beileid.


----------



## Olliruh (24. Juni 2011)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Mein Beileid.



Danke


----------



## Legendary (24. Juni 2011)

Deanne schrieb:


> Mein Friseur sagte mir, dass mein feines Haar voller wirkt, wenn ich von Blond zu hellem Braun wechsel, aber nun sind meine Haare noch feiner.
> Ganz abgesehen davon, dass die Farbe total langweilig und undefinierbar ist. Ich glaube, ich gehe demnächst noch mal hin und lasse das ganze wieder ändern.



Will mal sehen, bist so und so total hübschi. <3


----------



## Konov (24. Juni 2011)

Deanne schrieb:


> Spezialisieren muss man sich nur, wenn man Geschichte als Einzelfach studiert. Bei den Lehrämtern sieht es etwas anders aus, da man sozusagen den abgespeckten Studiengang studiert und noch ein zweites Fach belegt. Zudem muss man später im Lehrberuf alle Zeitfenster abdecken können, da fällt die Spezialisierung sowieso weg.
> 
> Was die Lexika betrifft, so bestehen manche Dozenten auf den Kauf, andere akzeptieren es auch, wenn man in der Bibliothek Kopien aus dem Präsenzbestand macht. Im Endeffekt braucht man die Lexika im Studium aber immer wieder und auf lange Sicht lohnt es sich schon, sie anzuschaffen.
> 
> Wenn es euch interessiert, was sowas kostet, gebt mal bei Amazon "Lexikon des Mittelalters" ein. Und das deckt nur eines von vier Zeitfenstern ab.



Yay 250 Euro ^^

Ich überlege ja ob ich nächstes Jahr auch Lehramt studiere und Geschichte ist in der engeren Auswahl. Mal sehen ob ich das nochmal revidieren muss...


----------



## Sh1k4ri (24. Juni 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




dass ich mir das Shirt nicht bestellen kann... UNENDLICH/5. Nur Kreditkarte -.-


----------



## Deathstyle (24. Juni 2011)

Ups.
Eh das es nirgendwo ManU Schals gibt 3/5


----------



## Edou (24. Juni 2011)

Das mir Amazon verklickern will, dass trotz Verfuegbarkeit, mir die CD erst ab dem 27.6.2011 liefern koennen. :/ 5/5


----------



## Alux (24. Juni 2011)

Leute die selbst die peinlichsten Fails fabrizieren und dann sagen ich weis nicht wie ich meine Klassen spielen muss -.- unendlich/5


----------



## yves1993 (24. Juni 2011)

Dass man nirgends mehr Fahrräder egal ob Mountainbike oder sonst was mehr mit einer Drehgriff - Gangschaltung zu kaufen bekommt. 
Der Mist mit diesen Hebeln ist sperriger, unhandlicher, nicht so dynamisch und einfach nur unpraktisch... -.- 

5/5


----------



## Deanne (24. Juni 2011)

5/5: Die ständige, kurzfristige Absagerei in meinem Bekanntenkreis. Man macht Besorgungen, räumt die Bude auf und dann kommt "Neee, doch keine Lust heute...". Zum kotzen.


----------



## Deathstyle (24. Juni 2011)

Deanne schrieb:


> 5/5: Die ständige, kurzfristige Absagerei in meinem Bekanntenkreis. Man macht Besorgungen, räumt die Bude auf und dann kommt "Neee, doch keine Lust heute...". Zum kotzen.



Immerhin ist die Bude jetzt sauber, die positiven Dinge sinds..


----------



## orkman (24. Juni 2011)

endlich ferien und will rift spielen ... da geht der dungeonbrowser net mehr durch den neuen patch -.-


----------



## Deanne (24. Juni 2011)

Deathstyle schrieb:


> Immerhin ist die Bude jetzt sauber, die positiven Dinge sinds..



Ich bin Pessimist. Und sitze jetzt hier mit zwei Sixpacks Bier, obwohl ich gar keines trinke.


----------



## yves1993 (24. Juni 2011)

Deanne schrieb:


> 5/5: Die ständige, kurzfristige Absagerei in meinem Bekanntenkreis. Man macht Besorgungen, räumt die Bude auf und dann kommt "Neee, doch keine Lust heute...". Zum kotzen.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deathstyle (24. Juni 2011)

Du kommst aus Duisburg? Jedenfalls meine ich mich erinnern zu können das du für den MSV warst... eh jedenfalls, ich hoffe dann ist es KöPi!  Pessimismus hin oder her, das wirst du schon noch los.
Ich hätte jetzt sehr gerne zwei Sixpacks KöPi.. wär eigentlich auch nen gutes Geschenk geworden - grml.

Damits nicht zu sehr abdriftet, ich warte aufn Kumpel damit ich los kann und die langeweile nervt mich 1/5.


----------



## Konov (24. Juni 2011)

yves1993 schrieb:


> Dass man nirgends mehr Fahrräder egal ob Mountainbike oder sonst was mehr mit einer Drehgriff - Gangschaltung zu kaufen bekommt.
> Der Mist mit diesen Hebeln ist sperriger, unhandlicher, nicht so dynamisch und einfach nur unpraktisch... -.-
> 
> 5/5



Kannste dir die nicht nachträglich kaufen und montieren/montieren lassen?




Deanne schrieb:


> Ich bin Pessimist. Und sitze jetzt hier mit zwei Sixpacks Bier, obwohl ich gar keines trinke.



Gleich 2 Sixpacks?
Sag mir die Adresse, ich komm vorbei! ^^


----------



## yves1993 (24. Juni 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Kannste dir die nicht nachträglich kaufen und montieren/montieren lassen?



Wenn ja würde es noch mehr kosten und habe schon ein eher knappes Büdget... >.<
Falls das überhaupt möglich ist, kenn mich zwar net so extrem aus aber könnte sein dass da komplett was umgebaut werden müsste?


----------



## Sh1k4ri (24. Juni 2011)

dass Columbo (der Schauspieler) gestorben ist... 5/5


----------



## Ceiwyn (24. Juni 2011)

Hab meinem 13-jährigen, schwerhörigen Hund endlich auf meine Hundepfeife trainiert und dann - hab ich sie verloren. 4/5.. aber immerhin hat sie nur 3,50 gekostet.


----------



## Konov (24. Juni 2011)

yves1993 schrieb:


> Wenn ja würde es noch mehr kosten und habe schon ein eher knappes Büdget... >.<
> Falls das überhaupt möglich ist, kenn mich zwar net so extrem aus aber könnte sein dass da komplett was umgebaut werden müsste?



Naja bin auch kein Fahrradmechaniker aber ich sag mal, wenn du eine neue Schaltung für den Lenker einbaust, gehört dazu sicherlich auch ein Teil der Mechanik über die Räder. 
Zumindest wenn es leichtgängiger sein soll als die handelsüblichen Schaltungen.


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (24. Juni 2011)

Pünktlich zum Freitagabend ne Erkältung  5/5


----------



## schneemaus (25. Juni 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Hab meinem 13-jährigen, schwerhörigen Hund endlich auf meine Hundepfeife trainiert und dann - hab ich sie verloren. 4/5.. aber immerhin hat sie nur 3,50 gekostet.



Wo hast du die denn her? Ich hab meinem Hund Gott sei Dank, als er noch gut gehört hat, Handzeichen zu den Kommandos beigebracht, aber beim Spazieren gehen ist es etwas blöd, wenn ich ihn rufe und er mich einfach nicht hört. Da wäre so ne Hundepfeife bestimmt keine schlechte Idee.

BTT: Bei Audiosurf "Through the Fire and Flames" gespielt, keinen einzigen grauen Stein mitgenommen außer den SCHEISSDRECKS VORLETZTEN STEIN!!!!!!!! ARGH 3/5 - ich krieg noch nen Herzinfarkt bei dem Spiel oder mach irgendwas kaputt.


----------



## Ceiwyn (25. Juni 2011)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Wo hast du die denn her? Ich hab meinem Hund Gott sei Dank, als er noch gut gehört hat, Handzeichen zu den Kommandos beigebracht, aber beim Spazieren gehen ist es etwas blöd, wenn ich ihn rufe und er mich einfach nicht hört. Da wäre so ne Hundepfeife bestimmt keine schlechte Idee.
> 
> BTT: Bei Audiosurf "Through the Fire and Flames" gespielt, keinen einzigen grauen Stein mitgenommen außer den SCHEISSDRECKS VORLETZTEN STEIN!!!!!!!! ARGH 3/5 - ich krieg noch nen Herzinfarkt bei dem Spiel oder mach irgendwas kaputt.



In so einem speziellen Tierladen, aber das ist keine besondere Hundepfeife, bei dem Preis von 3 Euro irgendwas. Sie ist einfach nur extrem hoch, schrill und laut. Meine Pfiffe hört er mittlerweile ja leider auch kaum noch.

Echt traurig, ein Tier altern zu sehen, mit dem man praktisch sein gesamtes Leben verbracht hat.

Meine Schwester hat übrigens einen tauben Border-Collie. Aber ich hab noch nie einen Hund erlebt, der so gut gehorcht. Alles per Handzeichen.


----------



## Tilbie (25. Juni 2011)

MÜCKENSTICHE 5/5


----------



## Sh1k4ri (25. Juni 2011)

dass es nächste Woche Hardcore-heiß wird... 5/5 -.-


----------



## Konov (25. Juni 2011)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> dass es nächste Woche Hardcore-heiß wird... 5/5 -.-



Joa das könnte mich ggf. auch stören... solange es warm ist und die Sonne scheint ist es prima, aber die 33 Grad die da angekündigt sind....


----------



## Rayon (25. Juni 2011)

ganze Wochenende für BWL LK lernen zu dürfen, aber dafür Montag direkt hinter mir ... und Freitag noch Mathe, urghs.. aber Samstag wird dann erstmal gefeiert. Erstmal keine Klausuren mehr <3 5/5


----------



## Olliruh (25. Juni 2011)

Drecks Regen 5/5


----------



## yves1993 (25. Juni 2011)

Sich endlich mal vorgenommen haben gottverdammt ENDLICH alles für die Schule fertig zu machen, kommt die Mutter GERADE AN DEM TAG angerannt: TORLOLOLOL HILF UNS MA IM GARTEN AUS BLABLABLA omfg FUU?! -.-
Und daraufhin dass ich gerade was für die Schule mache wird net reagiert. Ach danke aber sonst wird sofort gemeckert ich würde nie genug lernen... Danke oh du Failgeneration die mal wieder nix von der Jugend kapieren will sie aber für jede scheisse an den Pranger stellt.

ATOMBOMBE/5 

@ Dialkete "Thread" Hey da könnt ich doch glatt Luxemburgisch mitreden, ist ja so gesehen keine richtige Sprache sondern ein "Moselfränkischer _Dialekt_" *g*

Moien allersaits, Buffed huet eng gail community dofir ass et DAT forum wu ech am längsten an iwwerhaapt nach aktiv sin. <3 dofir


----------



## ZAM (25. Juni 2011)

Das SWG eingestellt wird, wo ich es mir doch wieder genauer anschauen wollte... 10000/5


----------



## Ykon (25. Juni 2011)

Rayon schrieb:


> ganze Wochenende für BWL LK lernen zu dürfen [...]



Hab ich schon hinter mir :> 

Heute Abend mit kaum Geld in eine Bar gehen 1/5


----------



## Sh1k4ri (25. Juni 2011)

dass Leute planen und planen und ich dafür wichtige Verabredung absage, sie selbst dann aber im letzten Moment abspringen... raaaaaaaaaaaaaage/5 <.<


----------



## Hordlerkiller (25. Juni 2011)

Das Runes of magic so lange braucht meine mail zu lesen und meinen acc wieder zu öffnen. 12/5


----------



## schneemaus (26. Juni 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> In so einem speziellen Tierladen, aber das ist keine besondere Hundepfeife, bei dem Preis von 3 Euro irgendwas. Sie ist einfach nur extrem hoch, schrill und laut. Meine Pfiffe hört er mittlerweile ja leider auch kaum noch.
> 
> Echt traurig, ein Tier altern zu sehen, mit dem man praktisch sein gesamtes Leben verbracht hat.
> 
> Meine Schwester hat übrigens einen tauben Border-Collie. Aber ich hab noch nie einen Hund erlebt, der so gut gehorcht. Alles per Handzeichen.



Ja, das ist nämlich auch mein Problem. Meine Pfiffe hört er momentan noch halbwegs, auf Entfernungen wird es aber auch schon wieder schlechter, vor allem, wenn der Wind dann noch blöde bläst.

Bist du mein Bruder?  Mein Hund - Border-Collie (mit American Collie drin) und hört perfekt per Handzeichen - wenn er denn in der Nähe ist bzw. mich anguckt. Aber dann werd ich mal gucken, dass ich so ne Pfeife irgendwo herkriegen kann. Wenn er die dann auch irgendwann nicht mehr hört, muss ich ihn dann wohl oder übel beim Gassi Gehen an der Leine lassen :/


----------



## Kuya (26. Juni 2011)

3:28 Uhr: Es klingelt an meiner Tür und reißt mich aus dem Schlaf.
3:30 Uhr: Betrunkener Kumpel betritt meine Wohnung.
3:50 Uhr: Schläft auf Couch in meinem Wohnzimmer ein.
3:58 Uhr: Da ich nicht mehr einschafen kann, hänge ich jetzt halt auf Buffed rum. 5/5

(...zum Glück steht mein Pc in meiner "Gamer Lounge" ^^).
und Guten Morgen, ihr Buffi's ...


----------



## Ceiwyn (26. Juni 2011)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Ja, das ist nämlich auch mein Problem. Meine Pfiffe hört er momentan noch halbwegs, auf Entfernungen wird es aber auch schon wieder schlechter, vor allem, wenn der Wind dann noch blöde bläst.
> 
> Bist du mein Bruder?  Mein Hund - Border-Collie (mit American Collie drin) und hört perfekt per Handzeichen - wenn er denn in der Nähe ist bzw. mich anguckt. Aber dann werd ich mal gucken, dass ich so ne Pfeife irgendwo herkriegen kann. Wenn er die dann auch irgendwann nicht mehr hört, muss ich ihn dann wohl oder übel beim Gassi Gehen an der Leine lassen :/



Ich hab mal kurz gegoogelt, vielleicht ist da eine für dich dabei. Kannst du auch direkt bestellen.

http://www.alsa-hundewelt.de/shop/Erziehung-Dressur-Hundepfeifen-Hundeausbildung-Jagd-signal-ton-pfeiffen-ben-frequenz-Hundepfeife-Lautlos/p/211414/hundepfeifen
http://www.amazon.de/Pfeife-Hundepfeife-Hochfrequenzpfeife-Dressurpfeife-Karlie/dp/B000NBCTQY
http://123outdoorwelt.de/HUNDE-Zubehoer/ACME-Hundepfeife-SILENT.html

Ich hab übrigens die erste. Der Frequenzschutz ist ganz praktisch, meine vorige hatte nämlich keinen. Da ist mir das Teil einfach beim Gassi gehen runtergerutscht.

Ansonsten: Bauchweh :/ Werd mal wieder ein Bad nehmen. 4/5


----------



## Tilbie (26. Juni 2011)

Super langsamer Steam-Download 4/5 -.-


----------



## Sh1k4ri (26. Juni 2011)

Tilbie schrieb:


> Super langsamer Steam-Download 4/5 -.-



This. TF 2 lade ich mit 150 kb/s mit ner 16.000er Leitung. -.-


----------



## Moortus (26. Juni 2011)

Kleine nervige Kiddys die sich so verhalten wie die totallen ubergangster 9999999999999999/5


----------



## Saji (26. Juni 2011)

Nächste Woche wirds ja richtig heiß und ich stehe ohne tragbare kurze Hose und Sonnenbrille da: ragequit/5


----------



## Olliruh (26. Juni 2011)

Saji schrieb:


> :*ragequit */5



Darf ich das als Selbstmord-Gedanken interpretieren ?


----------



## yves1993 (26. Juni 2011)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Darf ich das als Selbstmord-Gedanken interpretieren ?



Suchti! xD


----------



## tonygt (26. Juni 2011)

Das es Morgen wahrscheinlich so unglaublich heiß ist und man bei so ner Hitze nichts machen kann, wenn ich Zeug für die Uni machen wollt verreck ich in meinem Zimmer, weils so warm ist, wenn ich nach draußen will und Mtb fahren will verreck ich, weil ich kollabiere. 
Zusammengefasst viel zu Warmes Wetter 5/5

Edit sagt: bei so ner Hitze kann man ja net mal Pennen


----------



## Sabito (26. Juni 2011)

Wenn es wirklich so heiß werden soll, bin ich tierisch angesch*****, meine Schule ist eine "Gantztagsschule" und deswegen wurde bei uns Hitzefrei abgeschafft. -.- 1000000000/5


----------



## Saji (26. Juni 2011)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Darf ich das als Selbstmord-Gedanken interpretieren ?



Gehen wir doch mal die Alternativen durch: entweder verrecke ich durch die Hitze oder durch... naja, mich selbst. 

Nee, aber morgen wird eingekauft. Zumindest eine kurze Hose und eine Sonnenbrille muss her. Daher: morgen wieder Geld ausgeben: 2/5


----------



## yves1993 (27. Juni 2011)

Sabito schrieb:


> Wenn es wirklich so heiß werden soll, bin ich tierisch angesch*****, meine Schule ist eine "Gantztagsschule" und deswegen wurde bei uns Hitzefrei abgeschafft. -.- 1000000000/5



Theorethisch dürften sie das nichtmal.
Allein der Definition des Hitzefreis wegen und der Logik... die Dauer der Zeit die man in der Schule verbringt hat damit nichts zu tun... im Gegenteil eben gerade WEIL ihr viel länger in der Schule sein müsst wäre das ein weiterer Grund euch noch VOR den andern Schulen Hitzefrei zu geben....

Ui was ne Logik. Echt... 5/5 

Boah echt lecko mio diese Hitze... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und dann auch noch Nachts 20° FFFUUU 

Das schlimmste: Morgen Bio Prüfung, Dienstag Französisch Dissertation (Erörterung) und fürn Mittwoch müssen wir ne Riesenarbeit in Kunst abgeben, danach wenns wieder angenehmer wird haben wir GARNIX auf.... -.-" 10/5 

N kleiner Trost: Wenigstens muss keiner in Death Valley wohnen... 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Konov (27. Juni 2011)

Juckende Augen dank Heuschnupfen und Magenschmerzen. 5/5


----------



## tonygt (27. Juni 2011)

Das es warm ist und ich jetzt schon Kopfschmerzen habe -.-" 4/5


----------



## Ceiwyn (27. Juni 2011)

Ich geh nacher nur in Shorts ohne T-Shirt in die Uni. Ich halte diese Hitze einfach nicht aus. 5/5.

Immerhin laufen die meisten meiner Kommilitoninnen ganz ähnlich rum.


----------



## Konov (27. Juni 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Immerhin laufen die meisten meiner Kommilitoninnen ganz ähnlich rum.



Ohne Oberteil?  Geil!

Diese 24 Grad die einem vorkommen wie 37... 3/5

Aber die Sonne ist prima... es macht munter.

edit: Neue Reifen fürs Bike erst am Freitag weil der Laden so voll ist.  3/5


----------



## tonygt (27. Juni 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> edit: Neue Reifen fürs Bike erst am Freitag weil der Laden so voll ist.  3/5



Ich wart auch noch auf meinen neuen Hinterreifen -.-" 2/5


----------



## Cysiaron (27. Juni 2011)

leute, die denken, nur weil ich ein skinhead bin; muss ich automatisch ein nazi sein 5/5
im supermarkt an der kürzesten kasse zu stehen und dennoch elend lange warten 4/5
auf dem pott sitzen und feststellen, dat meine kleine das letzte bisschen klopapier verbraucht hat 5/5
mein wecker 10/5


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (27. Juni 2011)

Morgen Bio-Klausur und ich kann NICHTS! 5/5


----------



## yves1993 (27. Juni 2011)

Geiles Wetter (Wenn auch etwas zu heiss...) und kein Eis mehr da... GRML aber hauptsache sonst IMMER iwo Eis im Tiefkühler rumliegen haben <_< 4/5


----------



## Potpotom (27. Juni 2011)

Sry für OT... aber, du wohnst in Esch? In Mondorf-les-bains war die Temperatur echt angenehm die Nacht.

btt: Donnerstag sollen es wieder 15° werden... 3/5


----------



## Deanne (27. Juni 2011)

100/5: Ich mich selbst. 

Ich begeistere mich (wie wahrscheinlich viele Frauen) immer für die falschen Kerle. Den netten Typen breche ich die Herzen und den arroganten Pennern renne ich mit einer Begeisterung nach, das ist nicht mehr cool. Immerhin bin ich einsichtig, aber Einsicht bringt einen ja auch nicht unbedingt weiter. :-(


----------



## Sh1k4ri (27. Juni 2011)

Dass Wetter 5/5
Die Arbeit 5/5


----------



## yves1993 (27. Juni 2011)

Potpotom schrieb:


> Sry für OT... aber, du wohnst in Esch? In Mondorf-les-bains war die Temperatur echt angenehm die Nacht.
> 
> btt: Donnerstag sollen es wieder 15° werden... 3/5



Ich wohn in Zolver, da sind die Temperaturen aber immer gleich als in Esch...
Und alles über 15° Nachts ist der Horror... Kriegst net gescheit gelüftet etc viel zu warm im Zimmer...


----------



## Jordin (27. Juni 2011)

Hat schon jemand *WETTER 5/5* gesagt..?

+ eine bestimmte Person, ebenfalls 5/5
Fall's du das hier lesen solltest: Ich hasse dich.


----------



## Konov (27. Juni 2011)

Jordin schrieb:


> + eine bestimmte Person, ebenfalls 5/5
> Fall's du das hier lesen solltest: Ich hasse dich.



Hoffentlich keiner von uns buffies hier


----------



## Jordin (27. Juni 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Hoffentlich keiner von uns buffies hier



Ne ne


----------



## teppichleiste (27. Juni 2011)

Erste Entzugserscheinungen 10/5.
Rauchen aufhören ist kein Zuckerschlecken, Jungs. ^^


----------



## Sh1k4ri (27. Juni 2011)

Frisöse raaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaage/5


----------



## Olliruh (27. Juni 2011)

das wächst doch nach  
trolololo

btt : 
Gefühlswirrwarr :s


----------



## heinzelmännchen (27. Juni 2011)

Bad renovieren bei dem Wetter 4/5 ...hoffentlich sind wir bald fertig =(


Glaswolle zum isolieren *juck* *kratz* *ARGGH* 5/5


----------



## Sh1k4ri (27. Juni 2011)

Olliruh schrieb:


> das wächst doch nach
> trolololo






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Falathrim (27. Juni 2011)

http://www.mactechnews.de/journals/entry/Der-Media-Markt-und-sein-Kampf-gegen-das-Internet-Teil-1-622.html

Damit zusammenhängend: Media Markt! Was für ein Drecksladen! 5/5


----------



## Deathstyle (27. Juni 2011)

Ich dachte das mit den Haaren wär ein Frauenproblem 
Eistee alle 1/5. War abzusehen.


----------



## Olliruh (27. Juni 2011)

Ich hasse es diesen Satz zuhören :S 
Deswegen hab ich den auch gepostet


----------



## Sh1k4ri (27. Juni 2011)

Weeß ick doch :>

B2T: Vans sind nun endgültig hin  10000/5.


----------



## Olliruh (27. Juni 2011)

Vans sind erst hin ,wenn die Sohle nicht mehr den Rest des Schuhes berührt !!


----------



## Sh1k4ri (27. Juni 2011)

Ich kann vorne meinen großen Zeh sehen (frag nicht wie ich die so hinbekommen habe <.<).

Am WE gibt es neue ^^


----------



## Rayon (27. Juni 2011)

3/5 ordentlicher Sonnenbrand da ich in der Sonne eingepennt bin :S


----------



## yves1993 (27. Juni 2011)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Vans sind erst hin ,wenn die Sohle nicht mehr den Rest des Schuhes berührt !!



Gilt auch für Chucks 

Morgen in der Brutalo Hitze soviel zu tun -.- 5/5


----------



## tonygt (27. Juni 2011)

Das inwzischen soviele so scheiss animierte Sigs haben, bei denen man vor allem im Bilder Thread immer zwei mal gucken muss, bis man kapiert das es nur eine scheiss Sig ist  2/5

Das ich heute noch 3 Seiten Essay schreiben muss, damit ich es morgen abgeben kann, ich aber 0 Bock hab und viel lieber Biken gehen würde  5/5


----------



## vikitori (28. Juni 2011)

yves1993 schrieb:


> Ich wohn in Zolver, da sind die Temperaturen aber immer gleich als in Esch...
> Und alles über 15° Nachts ist der Horror... Kriegst net gescheit gelüftet etc viel zu warm im Zimmer...




Wohne in Aspelt  2 uhr nachts, noch immer 35grad -.- 5/5


----------



## yves1993 (28. Juni 2011)

Yay in 1 Stunde 2 Stunden lang Franze Erörterung schreiben bei der Hitze --> TOT x_X 5/5


----------



## Firun (28. Juni 2011)

tonygt schrieb:


> Das inwzischen soviele so scheiss animierte Sigs haben, bei denen man vor allem im Bilder Thread immer zwei mal gucken muss, bis man kapiert das es nur eine scheiss Sig ist  2/5



Dito 4/5


----------



## TotallyNotASpy (28. Juni 2011)

Die Hitze in Kombination mit Deutsche Bahn UU;


----------



## Jordin (28. Juni 2011)

TotallyNotASpy schrieb:


> Die Hitze in Kombination mit Deutsche Bahn UU;



Wenn du es geschickt anstellst, kannst du dir ein paar Taler dazu verdienen...


----------



## Konov (28. Juni 2011)

Die Hitze momentan 5/5
Der Hausmeister hier, der einen morgens schon mit dem Rasenmäher am Fenster weckt. 5/5
Die Bauarbeiter, die hammern, schweißen und sägen, ebenfalls morgens, sogar noch früher als der Hausmeister. 5/5
Ein halber Zoo in meiner Bude weil haufenweise Sommerviecher hier reinfliegen 5/5
Heuschnupfen 5/5

AHHHHHHHHHHH


----------



## Selor Kiith (28. Juni 2011)

TO. FUCKING. WARM. 5/5
Fuck Grundschule die jetzt jeden Morgen UM NEUN UHR, das ganze viertel erstmal mit Scheissmusik beschallen und die Arschlochkinder mitsingen und FRÜHAEROBIC oder so nen hirnverfransten Dreck machen -_- 5/5


----------



## Potpotom (28. Juni 2011)

Um 9Uhr? Hm...


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (28. Juni 2011)

Es ist zu heiß zum zocken oder um überhaupt i-was zu machen 5/5


----------



## Aeonflu-X (28. Juni 2011)

Die ganzen Wetternörgler. 5/5

(MIMIMMIMI ZU KALT/MIMIMIMI ZU WARM)

Mein Gott.
Jedes Jahr der selbe Mist.

Ihr könnt doch eh NICHTS! dran ändern. -.-

Immer nur Nörgel Nörgel Nörgel.
Am liebsten hätte der Mensch keine Sinne um garnichts wahrzunehmen, dann kann auch nichts Scheisse sein.

Lachhaft.


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (28. Juni 2011)

Jedes Jahr die selben "harten" Kontroversen
Du kannst ebensowenig NICHTS! daran ändern dass die Leute sich aufregen
Und es ist wohl nicht verwerflich nicht so zu tun als würden einem den ganzen Tag die Sonne ausem Arsch scheinen
Lachhaft wie man sich so künstlich aufspielen kann


----------



## yves1993 (28. Juni 2011)

HEUTE IST DER OFFIZIELLE CAPSLOCK DAY!!

ARE YOU READY TO UNLEASH THE FUCKING FURY? http://z0r.de/880

%/%!! 

(Und nein das ist im richtigen Thread... :>)


----------



## Tilbie (28. Juni 2011)

yves1993 schrieb:


> HEUTE IST DER OFFIZIELLE CAPSLOCK DAY!!
> 
> ARE YOU READY TO UNLEASH THE FUCKING FURY? http://z0r.de/880
> 
> ...



Hab auf den Link geklickt 5/5. MEINE OHREN TUEN WEH


----------



## Ceiwyn (28. Juni 2011)

Aeonflu-X schrieb:


> Die ganzen Wetternörgler. 5/5
> 
> (MIMIMMIMI ZU KALT/MIMIMIMI ZU WARM)
> 
> ...



Im Gegensatz zu dir regen sich die Wetternörgler wenigstens über etwas wichtiges auf. Ein bestimmtes Wetter kann nämlich zu allem Möglichen führen. Derzeit sind wohl Hitzeschlag, Sonnenbrand/Hautkrebs und Kopfweh gut mit dabei. Also wohl schon etwas, worüber es sich aufzuregen lohnt.

Und bei dir? Du regst dich über andere Leute auf, die gar keinen Einfluss auf dich haben. Wer nörgelt also?


----------



## Ennia (28. Juni 2011)

definitiv: animierte Signaturen 5/5
Leute die ständig in's OT geraten 4/5 (edit: oh, wie passend)


----------



## yves1993 (28. Juni 2011)

Mh wenn man es so sieht... stimmt eigentlich ist die Sig nervig... vorallem bei Threads wie Assoziationsketten...  

Jemand ne Idee von wem das Zitat in der Mitte stammt? :x Den Spruch bei Google einzugeben führt nur zu diversen Foren... grml 1/5


----------



## Sh1k4ri (28. Juni 2011)

DASS WETTAH, mensch regt es euch garnicht auf ? 30,5/5


----------



## Sabito (28. Juni 2011)

Das das Rasenmähen durch die 30°C (gefühlt 47°C/5) nicht engenehmer wurde 5/5


----------



## yves1993 (28. Juni 2011)

Mich würde es aufregen wenns heut abend kein heftiges Gewitter gibt... bzw wenigstens EXTREMREGEN >.< Ich liiieeebeee den Regen nach der Hitze... nur haben wir bei uns nie wirklich was gescheites immer nur Pussy Schauern oder Pseudo Gewitter... grml 5/5 


Wenn ne Seite nicht lädt nur weil der bescheuerte ADSERVER nicht reagiert... 100/5. Scheiß Ads. Und doch sind die Dinger wichtig für viele Webseiten >.<


----------



## Moortus (28. Juni 2011)

HIPPYS!  Ich hasse sie! &#8734;/5


----------



## Firun (28. Juni 2011)

Steam Download 18GB  mit ner 2k Leitung Ole ole 12std warten...  5/5


----------



## Skatero (28. Juni 2011)

Morgen Modulabschlussprüfungen 5/5 -.-


----------



## tonygt (28. Juni 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=uh2GUipy8Tg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Zu Heiss 3/5


----------



## schneemaus (28. Juni 2011)

Dass es jetzt, um 11 Uhr abends, immer noch so drückend heiß ist, dass an Schlaf nicht im geringsten zu denken ist 100/5. Ich hasse den Sommer und die Hitze, ich will es wieder kalt haben. Wenn ich jetzt jemanden höre "mimimi im Winter wird sich beschwert, es wäre zu kalt" - NEIN. Gegen die Kälte kann ich mich anziehen, gegen die Scheiß Hitze nicht. Da geh ich auch ganz gerne mal Enrage


----------



## Ceiwyn (28. Juni 2011)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Dass es jetzt, um 11 Uhr abends, immer noch so drückend heiß ist, dass an Schlaf nicht im geringsten zu denken ist 100/5. Ich hasse den Sommer und die Hitze, ich will es wieder kalt haben. Wenn ich jetzt jemanden höre "mimimi im Winter wird sich beschwert, es wäre zu kalt" - NEIN. Gegen die Kälte kann ich mich anziehen, gegen die Scheiß Hitze nicht. Da geh ich auch ganz gerne mal Enrage



Mit weit offenem Fenster und ohne Schlafanzug schlafen - so handhabe ich das. Wobei ich eh erst um 12 ins Bett kann, weil bis dahin die Uni-Bibliothek geöffnet hat und vorher schlafen unmöglich ist.


----------



## schneemaus (28. Juni 2011)

Das klappt auch nicht. Alles schon versucht. Vor 3 komm ich vermutlich nicht ins Bett. Sogar mit Wäsche ausm Tiefkühler (die anfangs für ne knappe halbe Stunde tatsächlich kühlt) kann ich nicht schlafen, wenn's so warm ist. Außerdem spielt mein Kreislauf verrückt. Diese Hitze macht mir körperlich echt zu schaffen.


----------



## Konov (28. Juni 2011)

Willkommen im Club! Kann bei der Hitze auch nicht pennen. Schlafe schon halbnackt und bei offenem Fenster, nutzt nix. Und überall diese scheiß Mücken.  5/5

Vor 3 Uhr war ich gestern jedenfalls nicht eingeschlafen.


----------



## Sabito (28. Juni 2011)

So bevor ich jetzt versuche zu schlafen:
Dass ich zwei von vier CDs verhauen habe, beim brennen. -.- 5/5


----------



## schneemaus (29. Juni 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Willkommen im Club! Kann bei der Hitze auch nicht pennen. Schlafe schon halbnackt und bei offenem Fenster, nutzt nix. Und überall diese scheiß Mücken.  5/5
> 
> Vor 3 Uhr war ich gestern jedenfalls nicht eingeschlafen.



Die Mücken sind bei mir Gott sei Dank kein Problem. Die mögen mich nicht, ich werd nie gestochen *freu* Nur ein paar nervige Fliegen, die dann im Gesicht rumflattern oder so. Die nerven dann auch mal.

BTT: Die kleine Mietzekatze will einfach nicht ins Katzenklo machen und so darf ich alle paar Stunden Katzenkacke aufwischen. Hab die Kacke schon ins Katzenklo gepackt, die Katze mit der Nase in ihr Geschäft getunkt (ja, soll man so machen) und danach ins Katzenklo gesetzt, bin nach dem Essen ne Stunde (!!!) mit der Katze neben dem Katzenklo gesessen und hab sie immer wieder reingesetzt, wenn sie raus ist... Nö, hat sie keine Lust zu. 3/5 - sie steht ja noch unter "Welpenschutz" und wenn ich es ihr nicht beibringe, ist es nicht allzu dramatisch, da sie ja nicht bei mir bleibt und sich dann, um es mal krass zu sagen, der nächste Besitzer drum kümmern muss (hab übrigens jemanden gefunden, der die Kleine in liebevolle Hände nehmen würde, ins Tierheim muss sie also schonmal nicht, aber das gehört in den anderen Fred ^^)


----------



## BlizzLord (29. Juni 2011)

Das ich vlt. nen Leistenbruch(Eingeweidebruch klingt so verdammt abartig :S) habe.

Hab ich ne Lust zum Arzt zu rennen...


----------



## Konov (29. Juni 2011)

BlizzLord schrieb:


> Das ich vlt. nen Leistenbruch(Eingeweidebruch klingt so verdammt abartig :S) habe.
> 
> Hab ich ne Lust zum Arzt zu rennen...



Wenns so sein sollte, gute Besserung!


----------



## DER Lachmann (29. Juni 2011)

Grade herausgefunden dass meine Beschwerden an den Beinen durch Krampfadern kommen und ich jetzt wieder von Arzt zu Arzt laufen darf ~.~
5/5


----------



## Potpotom (29. Juni 2011)

BlizzLord schrieb:


> Das ich vlt. nen Leistenbruch(Eingeweidebruch klingt so verdammt abartig :S) habe.
> 
> Hab ich ne Lust zum Arzt zu rennen...


Hatte ich auch schon... die OP ist halb so wild, aber, bevor du ins Krankenhaus gehst rasier dich gründlich - bevor Michael der 2m-Krankenpfleger mit seinem Rasiermesser ankommt und dir die Haare mehr rausreisst als denn schneidet während du total benebelt im Vorbereitungszimmer liegst.

Wrrrr... Horror!


----------



## schneemaus (29. Juni 2011)

Das liegt aber nicht an Michael, dem Krankenpfleger, sondern an den tollen Rasierern im Krankenhaus. Ich musste mal einem stark brustbehaarten Mann mit Herzinfarkt die Brust rasieren, weil durch die vielen Haare an ein EKG nicht zu denken war. So vorsichtig ich auch war, diese Rasierer reißen die Haare einfach raus, warum auch immer. Mir selbst hat das mit weh getan, weil ich mir ja auch vorstellen kann, wie sich das anfühlt.

Aber wenn's n Leistenbruch sein sollte, ist die OP tatsächlich nicht so wild, sollte aber definitiv gemacht werden. Könnte sonst unschön enden :/


----------



## Edou (29. Juni 2011)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Dass es jetzt, um 11 Uhr abends, immer noch so drückend heiß ist, dass an Schlaf nicht im geringsten zu denken ist 100/5. Ich hasse den Sommer und die Hitze, ich will es wieder kalt haben. Wenn ich jetzt jemanden höre "mimimi im Winter wird sich beschwert, es wäre zu kalt" - NEIN. Gegen die Kälte kann ich mich anziehen, gegen die Scheiß Hitze nicht. Da geh ich auch ganz gerne mal Enrage


Meine Rede. :/ hier isses atm so Schwül....-.- 5/5


----------



## Tilbie (29. Juni 2011)

Morgen halb 7 in der Schule sein 5/5 - hab echt kb mehr auf den scheiss -.-
Umd die Hitze(5/5). Versteh einfach nicht was alle an dem Sommer so toll finden :/


----------



## Ceiwyn (29. Juni 2011)

Edou schrieb:


> Meine Rede. :/ hier isses atm so Schwül....-.- 5/5



/sign. Daheim hat es schon ordentlich gewittert, aber hier in Trier kommt einfach nix. Scheinbar nicht genug kalte Luft oben aufm Hunsrück.


----------



## schneemaus (29. Juni 2011)

Jo, mittlerweile hier auch. Es gab grade 3 Regentropfen, ich hab mich gefreut, dass es jetzt mal richtig regnet und abkühlt, aber neeeein oO


----------



## Potpotom (29. Juni 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> /sign. Daheim hat es schon ordentlich gewittert, aber hier in Trier kommt einfach nix. Scheinbar nicht genug kalte Luft oben aufm Hunsrück.


Just in diesem Augenblick schüttet es auf dem Kirchberg wie aus Eimern... also, wenn du Glück hast kriegste noch was ab.


----------



## Konov (29. Juni 2011)

Rückenschmerzen 5/5


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (29. Juni 2011)

Mords Erkältung 5/5


----------



## Ceiwyn (29. Juni 2011)

Wollte endlich mein Minecraft-Projekt angehen, nachdem ich so lange Material abgebaut habe. Der geplante Standort war weit im Westen auf unserem Gildenserver, weit weg von allen anderen Bauten und Städten. Habe vergessen, mir den Spawnpoint vor Ort zu sichern, dachte aufs Wasser kommen die Zombis eh nicht. Schlussendlich bin ich dann ersoffen und alles, was ich stundenlang abgebaut hab, ist noch vor Ort. Dummerweise hab ich vergessen, wo es genau war. Ich kann von Sonnenaufgang bis Sonnenuntergang nach Westen laufen und ich finde einfach nicht mehr hin. 5/5


----------



## Lari (29. Juni 2011)

In der Nacht wegen der Schwüle erst um 0.30 Uhr einschlafen und um 2 Uhr von Blitzen geweckt werden, die in einer Entfernung zwischen 20m und 300m einschlagen: 5/5.


----------



## Edou (29. Juni 2011)

Lari schrieb:


> In der Nacht wegen der Schwüle erst um 0.30 Uhr einschlafen und um 2 Uhr von Blitzen geweckt werden, die in einer Entfernung zwischen 20m und 300m einschlagen: 5/5.



Gings dir ja ähnlich wie mir. Irgendwann um 1 erst eingeschlafen, dann zwischen 2/3 Uhr ging ne Alarmanlage von nem Auto los, bis die aus war, waren 30Minuten vorbei. =/


----------



## Lari (29. Juni 2011)

Hatte ja noch Fenster offen wegen den 27°C Schlafzimmertemperatur.
Schön hin zum Kirchturm, in den vermutlich der Blitz eingeschlagen ist, der mich weckte. Der zweite nahe müsste so um die 100m weg gewesen sein, die zwei darauf folgenden Einschläge hab ich auf Handy-Video festgehalten. Müssten so 300 - 500m gewesen sein. Beim Donner wurds dem Handy-Mikro zu laut und es kratzt, aber man kann sich gut vorstellen was fürn Sound der erste Blitz hatte


----------



## yves1993 (29. Juni 2011)

Lari schrieb:


> Beim Donner wurds dem Handy-Mikro zu laut und es kratzt, aber man kann sich gut vorstellen was fürn Sound der erste Blitz hatte







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=hORUSzOvUfM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



0:40


----------



## Lari (29. Juni 2011)

Jep, genau so einer hat mich geweckt. Nicht schön von sowas aus dem Schlaf gerissen zu werden


----------



## zarix (29. Juni 2011)

Die ganze Geld geil Werbung auf Buffed die sich jedes mal öffnet , 
wenn man auf buffed vorbei schaut und man jedes mal genervt versucht,
das schliessen häckchen zu finden .
Kp ich habe Internet Explorer und zu dem eine Auflösung  von 1024x768 .
vorkurzen gab es eine Werbung auf der Hauptpage , 
die sich kacken dreisst über jedes Fenster sowie einzelnen Themen einfach überlappt . 
Bei der Transformers Werbung die ich heute zum ersten mal gesehen habe , 
finde ich das schliessen häckchen gar nicht bei den Video, 
vielleicht liegt es ja an meiner Auflösung. 
Wenn ich die möglichkeit hätte die Auflösung höher zustellen um dieses überlappen zu verhindern , 
wäre ich ein enspannterer Besucher ,
wenn das denn überhaupt helfen sollte.
Wegen den Überblick, 
der dann Übersichtlicher wäre.  

Ich habe auch nie von jemanden darüber eine beschwerde gelesen.
Wahrscheinlich bin ich der einzigste mit den Prob.

Und das regt mich jeden Tag aufs neue SO RICHTIG auf  .

Gibt es zufällig ein Werbungs Anti-Spam schutz Addon oder ähnliches für den internet Explorer ? 
Mein guter alter Pop Up blocker scheint sie nicht zu Blockieren die Werbung .
Ich bin da nicht der Informierteste in sachen Block-Schutz aber ein Info wäre sehr Hilfreich, 
falls wer eine hat .


----------



## Olliruh (29. Juni 2011)

dass es nicht mehr so heiß ist :s 5/5


----------



## Sh1k4ri (29. Juni 2011)

dass es noch so heiß ist 5/5


----------



## yves1993 (29. Juni 2011)

zarix schrieb:


> [internetexplorer popups und blablub]



Sorry die Frage aber wäre Firefox keine Option? Afaik hat der die besten Adblocker. Ich selber nutze ABP und bin zufrieden... generell scheint mir der IE sehr spamanfällig zu sein was Werbung etc betrifft...

Keine Prüfungen mehr, generell sogut wie Sommerferien und dann knallt einem diese alte Schachtel von Deutschlehrerin doch noch son Projekt dahin das wie ne normale Prüfung bewertet wird und nur dumme Bastelei ist -.-" 5/5


----------



## zarix (29. Juni 2011)

yves1993 schrieb:


> Sorry die Frage aber wäre Firefox keine Option? Afaik hat der die besten Adblocker. Ich selber nutze ABP und bin zufrieden... generell scheint mir der IE sehr spamanfällig zu sein was Werbung etc betrifft...



Einen anderen Browser wäre echt das beste wohl .


----------



## Konov (29. Juni 2011)

zarix schrieb:


> Einen anderen Browser wäre echt das beste wohl .



Steig auf den Firefox um, da lädste dir einfach den AdBlocker runter und keine Probleme mehr. ^^

Was mich aufregt? Gewitter und immer noch schwül warm, sogar gefühlt noch wärmer als vorher. 4/5


----------



## Potpotom (30. Juni 2011)

Mich hat gerade unser Parkhauswächter angerufen... irgend so eine Schnalle ist mit ihrer Karre in mein Auto gefahren.

Ich brech zusammen, habe das Auto seit November und ständig, wirklich ständig ist irgendwas weil irgendwer nicht aufpasst. Es ist so zum kotzen! *kotz*

Erst rutscht mir so ein Trottel ins Heck weil er meint Sicherheitsabstand ist was für Idioten, dann knallt ne alte Schachtel mit nem Einkaufswagen in die Tür bevor mir ein Motarrad den rechten (ja, zwischen Borstein und Auto ist in der Regel nicht viel Platz) Aussenspiegel ab und zerkratzt meinen Kotflügel und nu ist die komplette Fahrerseite zerkratzt. Ich halts nicht aus... ich könnte so derbe ausrasten.

Einfach nur zum kotzen... unbeschreiblich/5

Beim parken... mit RIESENGROOOOOOSSEN slots... -.- 

Edit: OTon: "Hab ich nicht gesehen!" wtf... das Auto ist giftgrün, das kann man garnicht nicht sehen. 5/5


----------



## Sabito (30. Juni 2011)

Dass meine Klassenlehrerin anscheinend keine Ahnung vom Leben hat. 3/5


----------



## Konov (30. Juni 2011)

Dass ich nach meinem gestrigen Sturz nun festgestellt habe, dass mein Vorderrad vom Bike komplett verbogen ist. Das erklärt, warum es sich gestern nicht mehr bewegt hat. Die Bremse scheuert die ganze Zeit am Reifen.

Glaub ich muss wohl bald doch ein neues Fahrrad kaufen. 5/5


----------



## heinzelmännchen (30. Juni 2011)

Unsere Schulleitung erpresst uns auf derbste illegale Weise	unendlich/5


----------



## Rayon (30. Juni 2011)

heinzelmännchen schrieb:


> Unsere Schulleitung erpresst uns auf derbste illegale Weise	unendlich/5



was macht sie denn?

Unser Physiklehrer 3/5. Aber naja, Schulministerium eingeschaltet, der wird Spaß haben


----------



## HitotsuSatori (30. Juni 2011)

Es regnet und es ist kalt. 5/5


----------



## Jordin (30. Juni 2011)

Externe Festplatte (weiß) auf (weißem) Tisch nicht gesehen und (natürlich) runtergemöllert ... kaputt 5/5

Da waren nen Haufen Filme drauf, wovon ich ausgerechnet die blöden (oder vielmehr die, von denen man dachte, dass sie nicht so der Bringer sind) schon gesehen habe, weil ich mir die guten noch aufbewahren wollte ... 5/5

Wie geht's nur bei Grey's Anatomy weiter!?! 

R.I.P.


----------



## heinzelmännchen (30. Juni 2011)

Rayon schrieb:


> was macht sie denn?




das is ne lange Geschichte....

In Kurzform so:
- Mottowoche der Abiturienten wurde auf derbste Weise gekürzt und eingegrenzt wegen der 
 alten Stufe, die hat Scheiße gebaut und uns wurde alles präventiv verboten
- angebliche Sachbeschädigung an einer Dachrinne unsererseits ( es wurde ein Banner auf einem 
 Vordach ausgebreitet, auf dem gegen die Sanktionen protestiert wurde)
- von uns hinterlegte Sicherheitsleistung wird einfach zweckemfremdet
- wir wollen die Rechnungen für die Dachrinnenreperatur net bezahlen, da sie net nachweisen können wers war
- Anzeige gg unbekannt und über Versicherung geht net weil der Schulleiter Angst vor
 "Imageverlust" hat ( an unserer Schule gab es einen Fall von möglicher sexueller Nötigung) 
 und die Anmeldungen zurückgingen
- nun erpressen sie uns, entweder zahlen wir die Restsumme auf die Sicherheitsleistung drauf
 oder man spricht sich per Anwalt^^
- Abischerz wurde verboten und die gesamte Stufe hat Hausverbot, bei Betreten des Schulgeländes 
 gibs ne Anzeige wg Hausfriedensbruch

Die Erpressung ist einfach, dass der Schulleiter die Stufe unter Generalverdacht stellt ohne Beweise und unser
Geld einbehält...


----------



## heinzelmännchen (30. Juni 2011)

Jordin schrieb:


> R.I.P.




RIP steht dann wohl eher für Rest in pieces?^^


----------



## Ellesmere (30. Juni 2011)

Ich frag mich auch gerad, wer in Frieden ruhen soll??
Greys ? Warum?

btt:

Das ich mit meinem Bänderriß jetzt Fahrrad fahren darf, da der Leasingvertrag vom Auto ausgelaufen ist  10/5


----------



## Jordin (30. Juni 2011)

heinzelmännchen schrieb:


> RIP steht dann wohl eher für Rest in pieces?^^



! ^^



> Ich frag mich auch gerad, wer in Frieden ruhen soll??


Nein. Die Festplatte. Ich habe sie eben zu Grabe äh Müll getragen.


----------



## Ellesmere (30. Juni 2011)

Ups, jetzt ergibts auch einen Sinn ^^

3/5 Das ich gerade eine Diät mache und mich selbst kasteie mit dem Thread 
http://forum.buffed....en-und-trinken/


----------



## Falathrim (30. Juni 2011)

Dass ich im NBA 2k11 "My Player"-Modus sucke wie nichts gutes...14 Punkte, 10 Rebounds, 7 Assists und ne Mitspielernote "F"? WTF?


----------



## orkman (30. Juni 2011)

Jordin schrieb:


> Externe Festplatte (weiß) auf (weißem) Tisch nicht gesehen und (natürlich) runtergemöllert ... kaputt 5/5
> 
> Da waren nen Haufen Filme drauf, wovon ich ausgerechnet die blöden (oder vielmehr die, von denen man dachte, dass sie nicht so der Bringer sind) schon gesehen habe, weil ich mir die guten noch aufbewahren wollte ... 5/5
> 
> ...



wie grey's anatomy wohl legal auf die platte gekommen is ?^^

BTT: immo alles


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (30. Juni 2011)

Immernoch krank und Englischklausur verpasst -.- 5/5


----------



## Selor Kiith (30. Juni 2011)

Fear 3 is kacke -.- 5/5


----------



## Sh1k4ri (30. Juni 2011)

Geld bekommen 0/5. 
Die beiden User unter mir...4/5


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (30. Juni 2011)

würd mich auch ärgern


----------



## Jordin (30. Juni 2011)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Geld bekommen 5/5. Morgen nach Hamburg und es schön verprasseln






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







> würd mich auch ärgern


^This 1/5


----------



## Sh1k4ri (30. Juni 2011)

fix'd


----------



## Olliruh (30. Juni 2011)

Komischen Ausschlag am Bauch ,mit dicker gelber Wasserblase 5/5

WTF ist das ?


----------



## Sh1k4ri (30. Juni 2011)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Komischen Ausschlag am Bauch ,mit dicker gelber Wasserblase 5/5
> 
> WTF ist das ?



Danke, da schmeckt die Pizza gleich besser


----------



## zoizz (30. Juni 2011)

Wenn es Zähne hat und Haare drauf wachsen, wird es ein Kind - so beinahe


----------



## Deanne (30. Juni 2011)

5/5: Ich bin total schlecht darin, Leute anzusprechen. Ich brech mir seit 5 Minuten einen dabei ab, eine Kommilitonin online zu fragen, ob wir unsere Referatsthemen als Team erarbeiten wollen.


----------



## teppichleiste (30. Juni 2011)

heinzelmännchen schrieb:


> das is ne lange Geschichte....
> 
> In Kurzform so:
> - Mottowoche der Abiturienten wurde auf derbste Weise gekürzt und eingegrenzt wegen der
> ...



Direkt eine rein und ihr habt Ruh! ^^


----------



## Velynn (30. Juni 2011)

10/5 Dass mein rechtes Lid seit bald einer Stunde zittert. AHHH!!!


----------



## tonygt (30. Juni 2011)

Hmm bin ich pervers wenn ich grad Glied gelesen haben 

Das es schon wieder halb 12 ist  2/5
Das ich ich nicht Herrausfinde, welchen Durchmesser meine Federgabel am Bike hat und ich somit nicht weiß welcher Vorbau passt  4/5


----------



## Ellesmere (1. Juli 2011)

tonygt schrieb:


> Hmm bin ich pervers wenn ich grad Glied gelesen haben
> [...]



*muahahaha* xD

Das ich noch bis 13 Uhr arbeiten muss und mich darauf überhaupt nicht konzentrieren kann 3/5
Das mein Geld noch nicht auf dem Konto ist  3/5


----------



## Konov (1. Juli 2011)

Dass das Wetter wieder so elendig ist. 5/5

Dass immer noch keine Ferien sind. 4/5


----------



## tonygt (1. Juli 2011)

Das ich heute Morgen einen Text für eine Gruppenarbeit am Abend lesen wollte die Uni Seite aber ganz spontan mal von 8 bis 18 Uhr down ist 2/5
Das eine kommilitone die Texte rumschicken will ich aber bis jetzt darauf warte 3/5
Das ich grad erfahre das wir schon um 5 Uhr und nicht wie gedacht um 7 Uhr mit der Gruppen Arbeite Anfangen 1/5
Das ich wegen der Oben genannten Gründe nicht Mtb fahren kann und heute eine Tour auf den wohl geilsen Berg in der Umgebung geplant war und ich net mitkann  
5/5
Das die Uni gegen ende wieder so stressig wird  2/5


----------



## Saalia (1. Juli 2011)

Ellesmere schrieb:


> Das mein Geld noch nicht auf dem Konto ist  3/5



Das meins schon drauf is, und die ganzen daueraufträge heute davon runter gehn  1/5


----------



## Edou (1. Juli 2011)

Verliebt und dazu noch total schüchtern zu sein.....fffffffforever alone/5


----------



## Konov (1. Juli 2011)

Edou schrieb:


> Verliebt und dazu noch total schüchtern zu sein.....fffffffforever alone/5



Was meinste was mir heute in der City wieder für nette junge Damen entgegen gekommen sind. 
Aber ansprechen? No way, eher würde ich nackt zum Nordpol laufen. ^^

Muss man sich halt erst überwinden!


----------



## tonygt (1. Juli 2011)

Argg der Tag is heut echt in einer Tour scheisse
Eh schon wenig Zeit wollt jetzt noch schnell ein paar Sachen erledigen bevor ich die Gruppenarbeit machen muss, will grad schön ins Bad gehen und hör schon auf den Gang das jemand im Bad ist der sich grad die Haare föhnt, FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU warum kann man sich nciht einfach im Zimmer die Haare föhnen und muss ein Bad für 4 Personen Blockieren  5/5

Edit: das es wahrscheinlich sogar die Mutter von einem Mitbewohner ist und ich sie deswegen net mal dafür anscheissen kann 2/5


----------



## Konov (1. Juli 2011)

Dass mein Fahrrad NOCH kaputter ist als ich dachte und ich sowohl neue Bremsbeläge, wie auch neue Reifen und ein neues Vorderrad brauche.
Zudem ist das Kettenlaufwerk bzw. Getriebe (?) stark verschlissen, was neu nochmal 140 Euro kosten würde. Das würde sich aber nicht lohnen weil ich dafür schon wieder ein gebrauchtes Komplettfahrrad bekäme.

5/5

Wetter immer noch Kacke 4/5


----------



## Sabito (1. Juli 2011)

Edou schrieb:


> Verliebt und dazu noch total schüchtern zu sein.....fffffffforever alone/5



Mir gehts genauso, wenn ich mich verliebe, würde eher sterben, als auch nur ein Wort über meine Lippen kommt.^^


Bis Montag Bewerbungen für 3 weitere Wirtschaftsschulen fertig zu haben 2/5
Dass ich spätestens/frühsten erst am ersten Schultag bescheidbekomme, welche Schule mich dann nimmt. 3/5


----------



## Konov (1. Juli 2011)

Sabito schrieb:


> Bis Montag Bewerbungen für 3 weitere Wirtschaftsschulen fertig zu haben 2/5



Wenn du auch nur *minimal *etwas GEGEN Mathe und Wirtschaftliches Rechnen hast oder damit nix anfangen kannst, geh woanders hin. ^^ Mein persönlicher Tipp.


----------



## DexDrive (1. Juli 2011)

Das ich gestern mein Abschlusszeugnis bekommen habe und es irgendwie immer noch nicht fassen kann


----------



## Sabito (1. Juli 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Wenn du auch nur *minimal *etwas GEGEN Mathe und Wirtschaftliches Rechnen hast oder damit nix anfangen kannst, geh woanders hin. ^^ Mein persönlicher Tipp.



Gegen Mathe? Nie im Leben, ich liebe Mathe, ich versuche in erster Linie aber einen Platz in einer Wirtschaftsschule zu bekommen, die IT-Dienstleistung als Zweig anbietet.

Edit: Die Schule, die den IT Zweig anbietet mich aufnehmen würde, wenn ich den Bürodienstleistungszweig nehmen würde, was ich aber nich möchte. 5/5


----------



## orkman (1. Juli 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Was meinste was mir heute in der City wieder für nette junge Damen entgegen gekommen sind.
> Aber ansprechen? No way, eher würde ich nackt zum Nordpol laufen. ^^
> 
> Muss man sich halt erst überwinden!



kenn ich ... und ich sag da nur ...
AUF DIE PLAETZE , FERTIG , LOS! xD


----------



## Konov (1. Juli 2011)

orkman schrieb:


> kenn ich ... und ich sag da nur ...
> AUF DIE PLAETZE , FERTIG , LOS! xD



Wenn das in der Situation auch anwendbar wäre!


----------



## Edou (1. Juli 2011)

orkman schrieb:


> kenn ich ... und ich sag da nur ...
> AUF DIE PLAETZE , FERTIG , LOS! xD



Ach, dann muss ich den Weg bis zum Start wieder zurück laufen und nochmal anfangen? :<

Immernoch das selbe wie oben. :< ffffffffforever alone/5 
Mission spring über die Schüchternheit has just begun!


----------



## Sabito (1. Juli 2011)

Edou schrieb:


> Ach, dann muss ich den Weg bis zum Start wieder zurück laufen und nochmal anfangen? :<
> 
> Immernoch das selbe wie oben. :< ffffffffforever alone/5
> Mission spring über die Schüchternheit has just begun!



Ich bin da schon etwas weiter.^^

B2T:
Dass ich anscheinend zu höflich für diese Zeit bin. 1/5 xD


----------



## XxBeowulfxX (1. Juli 2011)

die ganzen [insert beleidigung für eine gruppe] die anti-deutsche sachen vertreten und dabei IN deutschland sind haha


----------



## Potpotom (1. Juli 2011)

Nur weil man sich IN Deutschland befindet muss man noch lange nicht alles gut finden was aus eben diesem kommt - das wäre nicht nur dämlich sondern auch höchst bedenklich.

btt: Muss heute länger arbeiten weil meine Kollegen faule Säcke sind und wichtige Dinge nicht gebacken bekommen.


----------



## MasterCrain (1. Juli 2011)

zu wissen da sich gleich auf der Arbeit vom Chef angesickt werde für Etwas was ein Kolege verbockt hat -.- 5/5


----------



## B-R-A-I-N (1. Juli 2011)

Edou schrieb:


> Verliebt und dazu noch total schüchtern zu sein.....fffffffforever alone/5


Willkommen im Club =(


----------



## Sh1k4ri (1. Juli 2011)

Wieder single zu sein -.- 4/5


----------



## Olliruh (1. Juli 2011)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Wieder single zu sein -.- 4/5



:s 
Sie hat dich eh nicht verdient,du hast besseres Verdient.  
Nein Spaß ende : Mh wird schon wieder ,alles gute für die Zukunft. 
P.S : Single sein rockt \o/ (zumind. wenn man 16 ist & alles machen kann was man will)


----------



## Sabito (1. Juli 2011)

Olliruh schrieb:


> [...]
> P.S : Single sein rockt \o/ (zumind. wenn man 16 ist & alles machen kann was man will)


Auch wenn ich 17 bin, aber ja, auch wnen ich mir manchmal wünschte es wäre anders.^^ 2/5
Dass, wenn ich nicht auf der Wirtschaftsschule mit dem IT-Dienstleistungszweig noch die Wahl zwischen einer Wirtschaftsschule mit Schwerpunkt Büroberufe (ist privat, kostet 30€ im Monat und ist die Schule mit dem schlechtesten Ruf), einer Berufsbildenden Schule (Agrarwirtschaft, Bautechnik, Drcuk- und Medientechnik, Floristik, Gastronomie, Holztechnik, Körperpflege), einer weiteren Berufbildenden Schule (Metall- und Elektrotechnik). 5/5


----------



## yves1993 (1. Juli 2011)

MasterCrain schrieb:


> zu wissen da sich gleich auf der Arbeit vom Chef angesickt werde für Etwas was ein Kolege verbockt hat -.- 5/5






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das 5/5


----------



## Sh1k4ri (1. Juli 2011)

Danke Olli 

Ja, ohne irgendwelche Hintergedanken feiern gehen, das macht dann nochma mehr Spaß. 

Mal schauen wie lange ich es diesmal schaffe, normal hält der Status bei mir nie lange an.


----------



## Olliruh (1. Juli 2011)

Bei mir auch nicht ,aber ich probiere jetzt erstmal solo zu bleiben ,weil ich 5 Wochen im Urlaub bin & ich da nicht mit schlechtem gewissen feiern gehen will etc


----------



## Konov (1. Juli 2011)

Olliruh schrieb:


> P.S : Single sein rockt \o/ (zumind. wenn man 16 ist & alles machen kann was man will)



Es rockt auch wenn man 26 ist und alles machen kann was man will. Meistens jedenfalls. ^^


----------



## Jordin (1. Juli 2011)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Wieder single zu sein -.- 4/5


Oooooooh -5/5 
Hi, wie geht's denn so? Öfter hier?


----------



## Ren-Alekz (1. Juli 2011)

hmm...was regt mich so richtig auf..

überzogener kopierschutz, erzwungener client download, irgendwelche benötigten registrierungen oder gar dauerhaufter internetanschluss bei offline spielen

dlc´s..ich sag nur dragon age, da macht dich ein questgeber auf eine richtig gut klingende quest heiß und dann steht in der antwortmöglichkeit in klammern 
"DAFÜR MUSSTE ZUSÄTZLICH BLECHEN JUNGE"..oder so ähnlich.echt klasse....neuste versuche halbe spiele für 20 euro in umlauf zu bringen und rest nach und nach durch dlc´s nachzuliefern laufen schon, aber bald werden halbe spiele keine 20, sondern 40-60 euro kosten wenn das weiter so geht...naja ist ja jetzt schon teilweise so.....

ein dickes gz an die ganzen toleranzspaßten die den scheiß auch noch kaufen ....ihr lenkt die spielebranche genau in die richtige richtung -.-...ihr regt mich nich nur auf, ich hasse euch alle dafür!

boomender markt von online kauf von spielen die eigentlich nicht den geringsten vorteil gegenüber der ladenversion aufbringen....ich verstehe einfach nicht wie soviele nachteile einer download version wegen reiner faulheit akteptiert werden

facebook samt den ganzen kranken leuten die öffentlich ihr ganzes leben dokumentieren als seien sie nen schriftsteller oder sowas

vllt noch was zu rl:

professoren die meinen ich kann nicht selbst lesen und in den vorlesungen einfach nur ihr kack script runterlallen...


----------



## Sh1k4ri (1. Juli 2011)

Jordin schrieb:


> Oooooooh -5/5
> Hi, wie geht's denn so? Öfter hier?





Ja, 24 Stunden am Tag, 7 Tage inner Woche.  

(Erkennst mich am Gänseblümchen im Jacket. )


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (1. Juli 2011)

*12. Sep 2011 - Mo 20.15 SG Dynamo Dresden - VfL Bochum 1848 -.- 5/5
*


----------



## Saji (1. Juli 2011)

Ren-Alekz schrieb:


> hmm...was regt mich so richtig auf..
> 
> überzogener kopierschutz, erzwungener client download, irgendwelche benötigten registrierungen oder gar dauerhaufter internetanschluss bei offline spielen
> 
> ...



*wischt das Erbrochene auf* Fertig mit'm Auskotzen? Danke. *schiebt den Putzwagen weiter über den Flur*
Wobei ich dir beim Zwangsonline bei Offlinespielen zustimmen muss.

@ Topic: Es gibt nichts, worüber ich mich aufregen kann. 5/5
Ja, das ist leicht philosophisch. *g*


----------



## Olliruh (1. Juli 2011)

League of fuckinq Legends 5/5


----------



## Saji (1. Juli 2011)

Olliruh schrieb:


> League of fuckinq Legends 5/5



Verloren oder wieder ewig lange Warteschlange?


----------



## Olliruh (1. Juli 2011)

Wieder ewig Server busy ---> kann mich nicht einloggen & wenn der Server mal nicht busy ist & ich rein kann sind 20min Warteschlange-.-


----------



## Saji (1. Juli 2011)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Wieder ewig Server busy ---> kann mich nicht einloggen & wenn der Server mal nicht busy ist & ich rein kann sind 20min Warteschlange-.-



Mist, wollte eigentlich auch spielen... also revidiere ich meine Aussage von vorhin...

Einloggen in LoL nicht ohne weiteres möglich: FFFFFFUUUUUUUUU/5.

So.


:3


----------



## Olliruh (1. Juli 2011)

da war die Beta ja sogar Bug freier


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (1. Juli 2011)

Wow ich hab LoL vor 2 Tagen nochmal auffen PC geschmissen um gemütlich ne Runde zu zocken. Seitdem konnte ich mich KEIN EINZIGES MAL einloggen.
Ich werfs wieder runter 5/5


----------



## schneemaus (1. Juli 2011)

Heute Mittag ist mir n Glasschüsselchen zerbrochen und ich bin in eine der kleinen Scherben getreten, weil ich eine übersehen habe, tut immer noch weh, wenn ich drauf laufe 5/5


----------



## Legendary (1. Juli 2011)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Wieder ewig Server busy ---> kann mich nicht einloggen & wenn der Server mal nicht busy ist & ich rein kann sind 20min Warteschlange-.-



Tja, das ist halt das Pech wenn man ein kostenloses Online Game zockt, schlechte oder langsame Server, ewige Wartezeiten, Support der Oberhit...wäre ja nicht das 1. Free MMO, dass sich dadurch auszeichnet, hab schon einige angetestet.


Mir gehts heute irgendwie beschissen aber wirklich krank bin ich nicht 4/5


----------



## Ceiwyn (1. Juli 2011)

5/5 Ehrlichkeit. MEINE Ehrlichkeit. Vor allem bei Bewerbungsgesprächen.


----------



## Manaori (2. Juli 2011)

10/5 An mir Verhaltensweisen zu entdecken, die ich bei keinem anderen tolerieren würde... Eifersucht aus einem vollkommen nichtigen Grund und daraus resultierende Gereiztheit und Distanz. Das ergibt doch keinen Sinn x__x


----------



## Ceiwyn (2. Juli 2011)

Manaori schrieb:


> 10/5 An mir Verhaltensweisen zu entdecken, die ich bei keinem anderen tolerieren würde... Eifersucht aus einem vollkommen nichtigen Grund und daraus resultierende Gereiztheit und Distanz. Das ergibt doch keinen Sinn x__x



So sind vermutlich alle Menschen. Alle sind hart und prinzipienfest - außer bei sich selbst. ^^ Ist bei mir nicht anders.


----------



## Manaori (2. Juli 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> So sind vermutlich alle Menschen. Alle sind hart und prinzipienfest - außer bei sich selbst. ^^ Ist bei mir nicht anders.



Aber es pisst mich gerade ziemlich an, dass ich wegen einem NIchts so kindisch reagiere und Mühe habe, Bemerkungen zurückzuhalten, die einfach... ungerechtfertigt sind, weil die anderen gar nichts dafür können... ^^


----------



## Soramac (2. Juli 2011)

1000/5 

Paypal letzter und richtiger Sau Laden.. 

Es ist zwar eine etwas sehr lange..lange..lange..lange Geschichte.. die sehr lang..lang..lang ist, aber ich mach sie mal richtig kurz.

Ich habe einen Computer verkauft bei Ebay und der Kaeufer hat mit Paypal bezahlt. Sonntag verkauft, am Montag rausgeschickt und die Trackingnummer angeben bei Ebay.

Da es hier in Amerika so ueblich ist, dauert der Standard-Versand etwas laenger, also bekam er den Rechner am Freitag, weil der Computer erst am Dienstag rausging. Ich habe noch extra darauf hingewiesen, dass ich gerne den CPU-Kuehler abbauen moechte, wegen dem Versandes, das hat er aber abgelehnt und meinte ich moechte den Rechner fuer meinen Sohn kaufen, der am Mittwoch Geburtstag hat. 

Das ich etwas dafuer kann, dass der Rechner am Freitag erst ankommt, ist nicht meine Verantwortung. Wenn er Expressversand gehabt haben wollte, haette er dies erwaehnen muessen.

Nun hat er bei Paypal eine Beschwerde eingereicht und somit das Geld zurueck gezogen, weshalb ich nun im Minus stehe. Der Grund zunaechst war.. eine erhebliche zuspaete Lieferung.  3 Tage? Das steht absolut im Zeitraum.. dann kam er, es wuerden Teile fehlen. Obwohl er schon gesagt hat, er habe den Rechner hochgefahren und musste erstaunt feststellen das dass Betriebssystem auf Deutsch eingestellt ist. 

Steht ebenso nicht in meiner Verantwortung, es wurde der Computer angeboten und verkauft. Kein Betriebssystem. Nun meint er, es wuerde nicht der Beschreibung entsprechen. Also erst von zu spaeter Lieferung, zu fehlenden Teilen und dann wuerde es der Beschreibung nicht entsprechen. Was denn jetzt?

Es ist ein Privatverkauf und habe Paypal auch deutlich erwaehnt, dass ich keine Rucknaehme gewaehre. Wie hat Paypal nun.. NACH 2 WOCHEN ENTSCHIEDEN!?

Er soll bis zum 9. eine Nachverfolungsversendung einreichen, dass der PC zurueck geschickt wird. 

Was ist das denn heute fuer ein Mist? Wie wird er denn den Computer zurueck schicken? Er denkt sich bestimmt.. ach der kann mich mal am Arsch lecken. Ich schick den jetzt SO einfach zurueck und dann kommt der Computer kaputt zurueck oder wie?

Paypal gemailt..angerufen. Kann man nichts machen, es ist die Entscheidung und fertig. Mir kommt's so vor langsam.. als haette man so ein Freifahrtsschein , so dass man sich eine Ware kauft, mit der 3 Wochen rumspielen kann und dann meint.. es entspricht der Beschreibung nicht. ICH als KAEUFER kriege mein Geld sofort wieder und DU als VERAKAEUFER stehst im Minus.


Totale scheisse.. nichts mehr Ebay, nichts mehr Paypal. Sauladen.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (2. Juli 2011)

dass meine (Ehemals)-Freundin mir nochmal ne SMS schreibt wie Leid es ihr alles tut und sie befreundet bleiben will... 4/5  




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




<.<


----------



## Sabito (2. Juli 2011)

Dass ich es endlich geschafft habe Oblivion zu installieren, es nun aber beim Starten immer abstürtzt 91929391391394/5


----------



## Tilbie (2. Juli 2011)

Nachbarn die meinen um 8 Uhr Morgens den Rasen zu mächen 5/5


----------



## painschkes (2. Juli 2011)

_15 Minuten unterwegs um kleinen Bruder zu Oma und Opa zu bringen - dabei kommt DHL und packt mir ne Karte rein - Paket wurde von den Nachbarn angenommen - die sind jetzt nichtmehr da - 5/5._


----------



## Tilbie (2. Juli 2011)

Das ich zu doof bin den Flammenschleicher in Demon's Souls zu töten 5/5 -.-


----------



## HitotsuSatori (2. Juli 2011)

Dass ich gestern Abend ne Zecke am Arm hängen hatte und es mich seitdem die ganze Zeit überall juckt (als ob da noch mehr Biester wären), obwohl ich schon zweimal duschen war. Scheißviecher! >.< 20/5


----------



## M1ghtymage (2. Juli 2011)

Fifa 11 Online Spieler 4/5

Habe jetzt 2 mal erst online gespielt auf PS3. Beim ersten Spiel mache ich in der 86. Min das 2:0 und der Typ leavt. Eben nochma gespielt und dann leavt der andere schon in der 15. Min nach dem 1:0. Echt nur Memmen, wie soll man denn da anständig spielen wenn alle gleich leaven.


----------



## Reflox (2. Juli 2011)

Heute Witcher 2 kaufen wollen, aber Ausweis vergessen! 5/5 WARUM brauch ich dieses dämliche Stück Papier immer dann, wenn ich es nicht dabei habe? >.<


----------



## Sabito (2. Juli 2011)

Reflox schrieb:


> Heute Witcher 2 kaufen wollen, aber Ausweis vergessen! 5/5 WARUM brauch ich dieses dämliche Stück Papier immer dann, wenn ich es nicht dabei habe? >.<



Haha.... ich hab den immer bei mir, man weiß nie, wann man den braucht.^^

Laaaaaaaaangeweile 5/5


----------



## Sabito (2. Juli 2011)

Super Meat Boy und Palnts vs Zombies bei Steam und ich habe keine PSC (bzw. habe schon eine, aber nur mit 3,20€) -.- 100/5


----------



## Raffzahl (2. Juli 2011)

Sabito schrieb:


> Super Meat Boy und Palnts vs Zombies bei Steam und ich habe keine PSC (bzw. habe schon eine, aber nur mit 3,20&#8364 -.- 100/5



Ich hab ne PSC, jedoch kommt ne Fehlermeldung und ich muss mit dem Steamsupport schreiben. 5/5
Dass ich keine Antwort kriege : 5/5


----------



## Sabito (2. Juli 2011)

Dass ich ausvershen die Sprache für Oblivion bei Steam auf Englisch gestellt habe und das nun geupdatet wird. -.- 100/5


----------



## Reflox (3. Juli 2011)

Sabito schrieb:


> Dass ich ausvershen die Sprache für Oblivion bei Steam auf Englisch gestellt habe und das nun geupdatet wird. -.- 100/5



Das ist nicht auf Deutsch stellen kann. 5/5


----------



## Dominau (3. Juli 2011)

Das ich heute erster erfahren habe das ich morgen Prüfungen habe.
Wurde ausgehängt in der Schule als ich Krank war und ich hab meine Gruppe drum gebeten mir rechtzeitig bescheid zu geben...

Joa, jetzt 1 Tag Zeit für den ganzen Mist. 5/5


----------



## Manaori (3. Juli 2011)

Mary Sues, deren Steckbriefbearbeitung mehrere Stunden in Anspruch nimmt, weil so viele logische Fehlre drin sind (Police Detective mit 22, plus vierjährige sStudium, plus zwei Jahre Militärdienst, aber immer noch 22, wtf XD) nur 2/5, weil es trotzdem Spaß mach,t sie zu zerreißen *hust*

Dass es schon die zweite dieser Art innerhalb von zwei Wochen allerdings 5/5


----------



## zoizz (3. Juli 2011)

schon wieder Sonntag nachmittag ... 3/5


----------



## Ogil (3. Juli 2011)

Noch immer nicht Montag-Nachmittag -> 3/5


----------



## yves1993 (3. Juli 2011)

Sabito schrieb:


> Haha.... ich hab den immer bei mir, man weiß nie, wann man den braucht.^^



Ist man net sowieso gesetzlich dazu verpflichtet ihn dabei zu haben?

Bereits 4 Stunden an dieser beknackten Aufgabe dran und erst in der Hälfte.... 5/5


----------



## Reflox (3. Juli 2011)

yves1993 schrieb:


> Ist man net sowieso gesetzlich dazu verpflichtet ihn dabei zu haben?
> 
> Bereits 4 Stunden an dieser beknackten Aufgabe dran und erst in der Hälfte.... 5/5



Naja, ich hab ihn nichtmehr immer dabei, seit meine Brieftasche mal geklaut wurde, und ich danach 1 Monat +/- auf nen neuen warten drufte. Und ich bin am nächsten Tag in die Ferien gegeangen, wenn ich den also nicht gehabt hätte -> Anschiss.


----------



## Grüne Brille (3. Juli 2011)

yves1993 schrieb:


> Ist man net sowieso gesetzlich dazu verpflichtet ihn dabei zu haben?
> 
> Bereits 4 Stunden an dieser beknackten Aufgabe dran und erst in der Hälfte.... 5/5


Man hat Ausweispficht, nicht Mitführpflicht, dh. etwas anderes, womit man sich ausweisen kann genügt auch :S
Btt: Darksiders Download dauert... 3/5


----------



## Laz0rgun (3. Juli 2011)

Dass mein BFBC2-Download andauernd abschmiert: 3/5


----------



## Konov (3. Juli 2011)

Das obergrottige Wetter heute 3/5


----------



## Olliruh (3. Juli 2011)

League of Legends. 
entweder ist der Server down/busy, man steckt in der Warteschleife, oder man kommt nicht ins Spiel :S 
Was los ? 
5/5


----------



## Firun (3. Juli 2011)

Steam...weil die halbe Welt am Saugen ist  5/5


----------



## orkman (3. Juli 2011)

Olliruh schrieb:


> League of Legends.
> entweder ist der Server down/busy, man steckt in der Warteschleife, oder man kommt nicht ins Spiel :S
> Was los ?
> 5/5



hab ich auch im moment


----------



## Konov (3. Juli 2011)

Na was glaubt ihr denn...

Sonntags zur Prime Time sitzt jetzt Hinz und Kunz vor dem Rechner. Wenn da mal die Server verrückt spielen, normal. ^^


----------



## Ykon (3. Juli 2011)

Olliruh schrieb:


> League of Legends.
> entweder ist der Server down/busy, man steckt in der Warteschleife, oder man kommt nicht ins Spiel :S
> Was los ?
> 5/5


----------



## H2OTest (3. Juli 2011)

lol -.- 5/5


----------



## Reflox (3. Juli 2011)

Morgen noch Mathe-Test 5/5


----------



## Sh1k4ri (3. Juli 2011)

Morgen ne Woche auf'n Seminar in ein kaffiges Kaff, wo im Umkreis von 3 Kilometer kein Supermarkt/Kiosk/Bäcker/Zivilisation ist... startrage/5  *-.-*


----------



## schneemaus (3. Juli 2011)

Ich WOHNE in so etwas, du musst da nur für einen Tag hin, reg dich ab 

Dass kleines Kätzchen weg ist 200/5, wobei das eher in die Kategorie "was macht euch traurig" fällt


----------



## Sabito (3. Juli 2011)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Morgen ne Woche auf'n Seminar in ein kaffiges Kaff, wo im Umkreis von 3 Kilometer kein Supermarkt/Kiosk/Bäcker/Zivilisation ist... startrage/5 *-.-*



Was für ein kaffiges Kaff? Deines Statustextes nach Hildesheim, ich wohne in de rNähe von Hildesheim, also geh ich von dme aus, auch Google spuckt nur das eine Hildesheim aus (etwas südlich von Hannover).

Das heute nichts bei Steam-Sommer-Sale dabei ist für mich. -.- 10/5


----------



## Sh1k4ri (3. Juli 2011)

Ich bin ne Woche dort  

Aber noch lustiger ist dass die Bahn wieder streikt, zumindest der Metronom (Niedersachen). Das heißt mit dem ICE hin, wird aber alles bezahlt. Nur dauert das dann mal eben ein paar Stunden länger, da der ICE nur in Hannover hält.


----------



## Sabito (3. Juli 2011)

Hildesheim und Kaff? Ist zwar nicht so groß wie Hamburg, Hannover oder sonst was, aber für mich eigentlich schon zugroß.^^ Und das mit den 3km Umkreis kein Supermarkt etc. stimmt nur bedingt, wenn man weiß wo man suchen muss wird man mit Geschäften zugebombt.^^


----------



## Sh1k4ri (3. Juli 2011)

@Sabito 

Geht nach Marienrode. Waren vorher 3 x in Alfeld. Laut nem Kollegen ist da aber auch was, hab mich da ein wenig blenden lassen. Ist wohl die Lust, die mehr fehlt ^^ Und Hildesheim ist natürlich groß, selbst Alfeld ist groß. Aber Marienrode ist ein Kloster, ein See und ein paar Häuser.


----------



## Sabito (3. Juli 2011)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Geht nach Marienrode. Waren vorher 3 x in Alfeld. Laut nem Kollegen ist da aber auch was, hab mich da ein wenig blenden lassen. Ist wohl die Lust, die mehr fehlt ^^ Und Hildesheim ist natürlich groß, selbst Alfeld ist groß. Aber Marienrode ist ein Kloster, ein See und ein paar Häuser.



Autsch, das ist hart (kenne Marienrode, da machen die 5. Klassen bei uns immer einen zweitage Ausflug hin) und ja, da haste recht, da ist so gut wie garnichts.

So langsam diese Ponys 3/5


----------



## Reflox (3. Juli 2011)

Sabito schrieb:


> So langsam diese Ponys 3/5






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Du bist gemein.


----------



## Olliruh (3. Juli 2011)

Damit machst du es nicht besser Reflox. 
Wenn man sich beschwert das diese Pony-Bilder nerven,macht es die Sache nicht besser wenn man erstmal nen Pony-Foto oder so postet -.-


----------



## Reflox (3. Juli 2011)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Damit machst du es nicht besser Reflox.
> Wenn man sich beschwert das diese Pony-Bilder nerven,macht es die Sache nicht besser wenn man erstmal nen Pony-Foto oder so postet -.-



Der war an Sabito gerichtet und er versteht es.


----------



## Olliruh (3. Juli 2011)

Reflox schrieb:


> Der war an Sabito gerichtet und er versteht es.



Ja ,aber du warst damit jetzt auch nicht spezifisch gemeint,ich meinte eher die Situation gerade im Welche Bilder [...] Thread.


----------



## Reflox (3. Juli 2011)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Damit machst du es nicht besser _*Reflox. *_
> Wenn man sich beschwert das diese Pony-Bilder nerven,macht es die Sache nicht besser wenn man erstmal nen Pony-Foto oder so postet -.-



Nein, ich war nicht spezifisch gemeint.


----------



## Olliruh (3. Juli 2011)

Ja, aber der untere Satz war an die Allgemeinheit


----------



## Reflox (3. Juli 2011)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Ja, aber der untere Satz war an die Allgemeinheit



Jaja, keine Ausflüchte hier.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (3. Juli 2011)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Ja ,aber du warst damit jetzt auch nicht spezifisch gemeint,ich meinte eher die Situation gerade im Welche Bilder [...] Thread.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Don't feed the troll 

Obwohl, Reflox ist nur Brony-Süchtig


----------



## Manaori (3. Juli 2011)

FRAUEN! 10/5 (und ja, ich weiß, ich bin selber eine. Aber wenn die dann anfangen,s ich beim einzigen Mann in der Runde aufzuführen wie eifersüchtige Ehefrauen (die sie nicht sind) und besitzergreifend werden und rumnölen wenn man sie selber zurechtweist... GNAH ich schäme mich manchmal echt für manche Geschlechtsgenossinnen -.-)


----------



## Velynn (4. Juli 2011)

Manaori schrieb:


> FRAUEN! 10/5 (und ja, ich weiß, ich bin selber eine. Aber wenn die dann anfangen,s ich beim einzigen Mann in der Runde aufzuführen wie eifersüchtige Ehefrauen (die sie nicht sind) und besitzergreifend werden und rumnölen wenn man sie selber zurechtweist... GNAH ich schäme mich manchmal echt für manche Geschlechtsgenossinnen -.-)



so können nicht nur Frauen sein..

5/5 dass meine beiden kleinen Zehn sich verkrampft haben und nun aneinander kleben


----------



## Manaori (4. Juli 2011)

Habs bei Männern bisher nohc nicht in den Ausmaß erlebt. Aber gut, diese Frau ist auch was... Besonderes. 

Müde und heute iwrd ein laaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaangweiliger Tag 3/5


----------



## Dominau (4. Juli 2011)

Gleich ab in die Schule, letze Prüfung halten.

2 Punkte weil ich danach Frei sein werde


----------



## Konov (4. Juli 2011)

Neue Leopard Panzer für Saudi-Arabien 5/5

Denken die da in der Regierung überhaupt noch nach?


----------



## Ceiwyn (4. Juli 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Denken die da in der Regierung überhaupt noch nach?



Seit wann denken die nach, wenn die Rüstungsindustrie mit Geschenken lockt? ^^

Für 200 Km 3h gebraucht, ewig viel Verkehr, nur Staus und Baustellen. Nun will zum Mittagessen meine Mafiatorte nicht recht gelingen. Aber nur 1/5, die bestandene Klausur heitert mich wieder auf.

Aber Handy-Ladegerät verloren 5/5


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (4. Juli 2011)

Englisch sau in den Sand gesetzt ._. 5/5


----------



## Reflox (4. Juli 2011)

Mathe Selbsteinschätzung Punkte : *erhängt* 5/5

Tropico 3 ne verdammte Fehlinvestition 3/5


----------



## Deanne (4. Juli 2011)

100/5: Ein guter Freund, dem unsere Freundschaft plötzlich nicht mehr reicht. Also war ich ehrlich und habe ihm sehr behutsam einen Korb gegeben. 

Ergebnis: er taucht sturzbesoffen bei einem wichtigen Date auf und kotzt auf den Bürgersteig. Das Date war dann gelaufen.


----------



## Noxiel (4. Juli 2011)

Diese dusseligen Heavys. ICH bin der Heiler, ich muß beschützt werden. Verdammte Axt, dann kümmere ich mich auch gut, aber so....SO nicht. 

Das Team Fortress 2 kostenlos geworden ist - 5/5.


----------



## Reflox (4. Juli 2011)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Diese dusseligen Heavys. ICH bin der Heiler, ich muß beschützt werden. Verdammte Axt, dann kümmere ich mich auch gut, aber so....SO nicht.
> 
> Das Team Fortress 2 kostenlos geworden ist - 5/5.



Dass die 8 Euro für die Katz waren 4/5

Ich spiel seit es F2P ist, nichtmehr.


----------



## The Paladin (4. Juli 2011)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Diese dusseligen Heavys. ICH bin der Heiler, ich muß beschützt werden. Verdammte Axt, dann kümmere ich mich auch gut, aber so....SO nicht.
> 
> Das Team Fortress 2 kostenlos geworden ist - 5/5.



Du kannst mich in die Freundesliste adden wenn du willst, bin kein dummer Heavy/Soldier/Demo/Pyro der dich nicht beschützt. Wenn du willst kann ich dich auch in den TS3-Server meines Clans (Nur per Private Nachricht, will keine Invasion hier ^^)

Zum Topic:

Meine Füße tun weh 5/5
Die einlagen meiner Schuhe sind kaputt, deswegen die schmerzenden Füße 5/5


----------



## Sabito (4. Juli 2011)

Dass ich morgen zur Schule gehen soll, NUR weil wir in den Zoo fahren. Ich will aber nicht in den Zoo! Ich gehe gerne zur Klassenabschiedsfeier aber ich komme nicht mit in den Zoo! 1000/5


----------



## Saji (4. Juli 2011)

Wollte Allods Online saugen um mit einem Freund das ein bisschen zu spielen, da er ja so darauf schwört. Nun hängt der Download bei 99,75% fest und geht nicht mehr weiter. 5/5


----------



## Reflox (4. Juli 2011)

Sabito schrieb:


> Dass ich morgen zur Schule gehen soll, NUR weil wir in den Zoo fahren. Ich will aber nicht in den Zoo! Ich gehe gerne zur Klassenabschiedsfeier aber ich komme nicht mit in den Zoo! 1000/5



Ich mag Zoo's.

Da hat es Pinguine. Und Pinguine. Manchmal hat es auch Pinguine v.v

Morgen Chemie 5/5 Ich sehs jetzt schon kommen, ich kann meine Notizen nichtmehr lesen, da der Lehrer wie ein Wasserfall redet.


----------



## Sabito (4. Juli 2011)

Reflox schrieb:


> Ich mag Zoo's.
> 
> Da hat es Pinguine. Und Pinguine. Manchmal hat es auch Pinguine v.v


Kannst ja für mich in den Zoo gehen, aber mich bekommt da keiner hin. -.-

Langeweile! 10/5


----------



## tonygt (4. Juli 2011)

Das wahrscheinlich mein Steuersatz kaputt ist, ich aber nicht weiß wie ich an den dran kommen soll und keinen Bock hab das Fahrrad wieder ewig in Reperatur zu schicken  4/5


----------



## H2OTest (4. Juli 2011)

The schrieb:


> Du kannst mich in die Freundesliste adden wenn du willst, bin kein dummer Heavy/Soldier/Demo/Pyro der dich nicht beschützt. Wenn du willst kann ich dich auch in den TS3-Server meines Clans (Nur per Private Nachricht, will keine Invasion hier ^^)




Scouts die ihre Munni verschießen und mir dann meine Munni für die Sentri klauen -.- 3/5

@ Paladin Kann ma da auch mal anfragen wenn man das Spiel "beigebracht" kriegen möchte?


----------



## Sabito (4. Juli 2011)

Immernoch, dass ich morgen in den Zoo gehen muss (meine Mutter lässt nicht mit sich verhandeln -.-) 100/5
Vll kann ich den Zoo i-wie "schwänzen".^^


----------



## Konov (4. Juli 2011)

Sabito schrieb:


> Immernoch, dass ich morgen in den Zoo gehen muss (meine Mutter lässt nicht mit sich verhandeln -.-) 100/5
> Vll kann ich den Zoo i-wie "schwänzen".^^



Ist doch cool im Zoo.


----------



## Sabito (4. Juli 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Ist doch cool im Zoo.



Nicht wenn die Klassenlehrerin den ausflug unter dem Titel "Lyrik an anderen Orten" genehmigt bekommen hat und auf die Idee gekommen ist, man könnte ja Gedichte über dieTiere schreiben. -.- 6/5
Es steht fest ich erscheine nur zur Abschiedsfeier.^^


----------



## Raffzahl (4. Juli 2011)

Sabito schrieb:


> Immernoch, dass ich morgen in den Zoo gehen muss (meine Mutter lässt nicht mit sich verhandeln -.-) 100/5
> Vll kann ich den Zoo i-wie "schwänzen".^^



Bei mir haben 6 Leute den Wandertag geschwänzt. Der eine hat von seinem Vater nen Fake-Verband aus Tape um den Fußknöchel gekriegt, damit es realistisch aussah.^^

Dass mir ne Freundin irgentwelche Sachen schreibt, die mich kaum interessieren. Jedoch will ich nicht schreiben, dass es mich nicht interessiert 2/5


----------



## M1ghtymage (4. Juli 2011)

Reflox schrieb:


> Dass die 8 Euro für die Katz waren 4/5
> 
> Ich spiel seit es F2P ist, nichtmehr.



Oh mimimi 8&#8364;. Ich hab mir 2 mal die Orange Box gekauft!  für 50&#8364;


----------



## Konov (4. Juli 2011)

Sabito schrieb:


> Nicht wenn die Klassenlehrerin den ausflug unter dem Titel "Lyrik an anderen Orten" genehmigt bekommen hat und auf die Idee gekommen ist, man könnte ja Gedichte über dieTiere schreiben. -.- 6/5
> Es steht fest ich erscheine nur zur Abschiedsfeier.^^



Achso dachte privat, weil du deine Mutter erwähnt hast. ^^


----------



## Sabito (4. Juli 2011)

Achja vergessen:
Dass ich irgendwie von 7-16/17Uhr in der Stadt rumgammeln muss (kann zwischen durch nicht nachhause, erstens, weil meine Mutter zwischen durch von der Arbeit nach Hause kommt und dann, wiel mein Bro nach Hause kommt -.-) 1000/5


----------



## The Paladin (4. Juli 2011)

Das Steam nicht gescheit funktioniert und NIEMANDEN etwas kaufen lässt. Ich will endlich die 2K Box ......

444444444/5


----------



## Ceiwyn (4. Juli 2011)

Sabito schrieb:


> Achja vergessen:
> Dass ich irgendwie von 7-16/17Uhr in der Stadt rumgammeln muss (kann zwischen durch nicht nachhause, erstens, weil meine Mutter zwischen durch von der Arbeit nach Hause kommt und dann, wiel mein Bro nach Hause kommt -.-) 1000/5



Geh doch einfach hin. Wie tragisch, dass man mal etwas tun muss, worauf man keine Lust hat. Stell dir vor, geht den meisten Menschen jeden Tag so. An einem Tag im Zoo nimmst du sicher mehr mit als bei sinnlosem Rumgegammel in der Stadt.


----------



## HitotsuSatori (4. Juli 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Geh doch einfach hin. Wie tragisch, dass man mal etwas tun muss, worauf man keine Lust hat. Stell dir vor, geht den meisten Menschen jeden Tag so. An einem Tag im Zoo nimmst du sicher mehr mit als bei sinnlosem Rumgegammel in der Stadt.



/this


BTT: Dass ich meinen rechten Arm wegen der Tetanus-Impfung kaum bewegen kann. 5/5


----------



## schneemaus (5. Juli 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Geh doch einfach hin. Wie tragisch, dass man mal etwas tun muss, worauf man keine Lust hat. Stell dir vor, geht den meisten Menschen jeden Tag so. An einem Tag im Zoo nimmst du sicher mehr mit als bei sinnlosem Rumgegammel in der Stadt.



/sign

Außerdem kannst du gerne mein Gedicht benutzen, wenn du keine Lust hast, ein Eigenes zu schreiben:

Ihm möcht man nie bei Nacht begegnen,
wenn's sich nur grad vermeiden lässt.
Man spürt wie ein' der Mut verlässt
und spricht noch schnell den letzten Segen.

Gleich rennt man los, man will von Dannen
doch Sinn macht das wohl kaum ein Stück!
Es sei denn, man hat furchtbar Glück
und der Verfolger rammt ne Tanne.

Vielleicht hat man auch Steaks dabei,
die man ganz schnell nach hinten wirft!
Dem Tier ist man schnell einerlei.

Was mag das für ein Tier nur sein,
das Schreck verbreitet, wo es geht und steht?
Der Tiger ist es, fein fein fein!


So. Ist sogar ein Sonett und im Jambus verfasst. Und wenn das mal nix is!


----------



## Konov (5. Juli 2011)

Schönes Gedicht, Respekt!

@topic

Kassierer im Supermarkt, die anscheinend für ihren Job LEBEN und jedes mal beim Kassieren so pseudo-witzige Sprüche bringen und einen erst nach 5 Cent fragen, dann nach 7 Cent, dann nach 10 und dann nach 20. Und ich brülle nur NEIN DU PENNER, KASSIER ENDLICH AB HERRGOTT NOCHMAL


----------



## Reflox (5. Juli 2011)

M1ghtymage schrieb:


> Oh mimimi 8€. Ich hab mir 2 mal die Orange Box gekauft!  für 50€



Ich bin nunmal geizig. Ich werfe halt niemanden gerne das Geld in den Rachen. Ob das nun 50 Cent, 8 Euro oder ein 20ger ist.


----------



## schneemaus (5. Juli 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Schönes Gedicht, Respekt!



Danke. Sabito hat's wohl leider nicht mehr gesehen und gammelt nun doch in der Stadt, anstatt sich nen schönen Tag ohne lyrisches Denken im Zoo zu machen 


Muskelkater im Nacken und keine Ahnung warum 4/5
Dass das Wärmepflaster da nicht richtig hält 3/5


----------



## tonygt (5. Juli 2011)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Danke. Sabito hat's wohl leider nicht mehr gesehen und gammelt nun doch in der Stadt, anstatt sich nen schönen Tag ohne lyrisches Denken im Zoo zu machen
> 
> 
> Muskelkater im Nacken und keine Ahnung warum 4/5
> Dass das Wärmepflaster da nicht richtig hält 3/5



Nicht soviel Headbangen 

Grad schon wieder ne Zecke gehabt in den Letzten 3 Wochen hatte ich soviele Zecken an mir wie vorher in 10 Jahren  3/5


----------



## Healor (5. Juli 2011)

Das mich meine (Ex)Freundin, mit der ich schon seit fast 5 Jahren zusammen war sauberst betrogen hat. Ich es nur über Umwege erfahren habe und sie mir ein paar Stunden zuvor noch die schönsten Sachen ins Ohr geflüstert hat.

Die Zahl würde den Rahmen sprengen


----------



## schneemaus (5. Juli 2011)

Ou... Das tut mir Leid :/ Ich kenn das Gefühl, aber nach 5 Jahren ist das schon äußerst bitter.. :/


----------



## Deanne (5. Juli 2011)

Healor schrieb:


> und sie mir ein paar Stunden zuvor noch die schönsten Sachen ins Ohr geflüstert hat.



Manche Leute können das, so erschreckend es auch ist. Sowas werde ich auch nie verstehen. Ich wünsche dir trotzdem viel Kraft, sowas ist hart.

@Topic:

2/5: Ständig Fotos löschen zu müssen, weil irgendwer im Hintergrund seinen Gesichtsausdruck doof findet.


----------



## Konov (5. Juli 2011)

Healor schrieb:


> Das mich meine (Ex)Freundin, mit der ich schon seit fast 5 Jahren zusammen war sauberst betrogen hat. Ich es nur über Umwege erfahren habe und sie mir ein paar Stunden zuvor noch die schönsten Sachen ins Ohr geflüstert hat.
> 
> Die Zahl würde den Rahmen sprengen



Mach sie fertig! 

Nein das war ein fieser Spass!


Im Ernst: Mein Beileid, versuch dich abzulenken und Gras drüber wachsen zu lassen. Es lässt sich manchmal schneller überwinden, als man in den ersten Tagen denkt.


----------



## yves1993 (5. Juli 2011)

Morgen Matheprüfung und lernen bei 30°. Na danke -.- 5/5


----------



## Sabito (5. Juli 2011)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Danke. Sabito hat's wohl leider nicht mehr gesehen und gammelt nun doch in der Stadt, anstatt sich nen schönen Tag ohne lyrisches Denken im Zoo zu machen
> 
> 
> Muskelkater im Nacken und keine Ahnung warum 4/5
> Dass das Wärmepflaster da nicht richtig hält 3/5



Ja ich hab es nicht mehr gelesen, war aber im Zoo und bereue es nicht (lauter süße Tierbabys gabs zu sehn^^)

Dass ich fast dne Zug nach Hause verpasst habe 2/5


----------



## B-R-A-I-N (5. Juli 2011)

League of Legends 4/5


----------



## Reflox (5. Juli 2011)

Sabito schrieb:


> Ja ich hab es nicht mehr gelesen, war aber im Zoo und bereue es nicht (lauter süße Tierbabys gabs zu sehn^^)
> 
> Dass ich fast dne Zug nach Hause verpasst habe 2/5



Na siehste.

Und das ist mir auch mal passiert. War nicht so lustig, durfte von 20 Uhr bis zum letzten Zug ( 3 Uhr morgens) auf der Bank am Bahnhof pennen. =/ 

Mathe. verdammtes scheiss Ergebnis 5/5


----------



## schneemaus (5. Juli 2011)

Sabito schrieb:


> Ja ich hab es nicht mehr gelesen, war aber im Zoo und bereue es nicht (lauter süße Tierbabys gabs zu sehn^^)
> 
> Dass ich fast dne Zug nach Hause verpasst habe 2/5



Wenn ich durch den Zoo gehe, dann meistens so: "Ooooooh, süß" "Oooooh, ich will auch so eins!" "Oooooooh, wie niedlich!" Gibt es ein Insektarium, schaue ich auf den Boden und gehe schnell durch. Ich hasse Insekten und hab ne Spinnenphobie, das möcht ich dann meistens nicht sehen. Im Aquarium geht es dann "Hey du alter Schmollmops" oder "DORIE!" "NEMO!" "Einfach schwimmen, einfach schwimmen, einfach schwimmen schwimmen schwimmen, was machen wir? Wir schwimmen, schwimmen, schwimmen!"


----------



## Perkone (5. Juli 2011)

Dass mein rechter Fuß ohne ersichtlichen Grund so wehtut als wenn er extrem verstaucht wäre 4/5 -_-


----------



## Sabito (5. Juli 2011)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Wenn ich durch den Zoo gehe, dann meistens so: "Ooooooh, süß" "Oooooh, ich will auch so eins!" "Oooooooh, wie niedlich!" *Gibt es ein Insektarium, schaue ich auf den Boden und gehe schnell durch. Ich hasse Insekten und hab ne Spinnenphobie, das möcht ich dann meistens nicht sehen.* Im Aquarium geht es dann "Hey du alter Schmollmops" oder "DORIE!" "NEMO!" "Einfach schwimmen, einfach schwimmen, einfach schwimmen schwimmen schwimmen, was machen wir? Wir schwimmen, schwimmen, schwimmen!"



Wahhh, so tolle Tiere sind das doch. Oo Das einzige, das ich mehr mag als Tierbabys sind Echsen.^^

Ich will Gekkos (Geckos? Was dne nu Oo), hab aber keinen Platz für die. 5/5


----------



## Ceiwyn (5. Juli 2011)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Wenn ich durch den Zoo gehe, dann meistens so: "Ooooooh, süß" "Oooooh, ich will auch so eins!" "Oooooooh, wie niedlich!" Gibt es ein Insektarium, schaue ich auf den Boden und gehe schnell durch. Ich hasse Insekten und hab ne Spinnenphobie, das möcht ich dann meistens nicht sehen. Im Aquarium geht es dann "Hey du alter Schmollmops" oder "DORIE!" "NEMO!" "Einfach schwimmen, einfach schwimmen, einfach schwimmen schwimmen schwimmen, was machen wir? Wir schwimmen, schwimmen, schwimmen!"



Wir müssen unbedingt mal zusammen in den Zoo. ^^


----------



## Dracun (5. Juli 2011)

Ich stell mir gerade Schneemaus in einem Dorie Kostüm vor wie sie durch Aquarium hüpft: "Einfach schwimmen, einfach schwimmen, einfach schwimmen schwimmen schwimmen, was machen wir? Wir schwimmen, schwimmen, schwimmen!" Und dabei den Kopf hin und her wippt


----------



## schneemaus (5. Juli 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Wir müssen unbedingt mal zusammen in den Zoo. ^^



Klar, wenn du mich einlädst 

BTT: Dass ich in Ruhe Fußball gucken will, meine beste Freundin morgen aber ihre Präsentation zur Ausbildungs-Abschluss-Prüfung halten muss und grade meinte "in 5 Minuten bin ich fertig, hörste mir dann bitte zu?" Ich hab ja wirklich nichts dagegen, ihr zu helfen, ganz im Gegenteil, mach ich sogar sehr gerne. Deswegen auch nur 2/5.


Edit:


Dracun schrieb:


> Ich stell mir gerade Schneemaus in einem Dorie Kostüm vor wie sie durch Aquarium hüpft: "Einfach schwimmen, einfach schwimmen, einfach schwimmen schwimmen schwimmen, was machen wir? Wir schwimmen, schwimmen, schwimmen!" Und dabei den Kopf hin und her wippt



Hmmmmmmmm... Gibt es Dorie-Kostüme?  Aber zähl das Kostüm weg und du hast so ziemlich eine treffende Vorstellung von mir im Aquarium eines Zoos


----------



## Ceiwyn (5. Juli 2011)

Muss morgen in die Trierer Innenstadt... beim Arzt ein Attest abholen, Reisepass und neuen Perso beantragen, noch zum Mediamarkt flitzen und am Ende den Stress im Burger King ausklingen lassen. Soo keine Lust 5/5

Immerhin macht mich der King des Monats echt an. Und zwar so sehr, dass ich es in einem billigen Motel mit ihm treiben würde! 
http://www.burgerking.de/menu/king-des-monats


----------



## tonygt (6. Juli 2011)

Das mein Chef mir wiedererwartend nur 200 Euro statt 400 Euro, diesen Monat ausgezahlt hat und ich sehen muss woher ich das restliche Geld krieg, da ich damit mein neues Bike finanzieren muss -.-" 5/5


----------



## Dracun (6. Juli 2011)

Stehen dir denn die 400 Kröten zu? Wenn ja sagen dat det so net geht ... einfach nur die Hälfte auszuzahlen


----------



## Ellesmere (6. Juli 2011)

Bei mir noch netter....heut ist der 06. !!! und mein Gehalt ist noch nicht auf dem Konto! 5/5
Deswegen darf ich jetzt Rücklastschriftgebühren zahlen, weil die Lastschriften natürlich nicht gezahlt wurden 1000/5


----------



## Wolfmania (6. Juli 2011)

oh das ist ja richtig XXX - 5/5 für Ellesmere mit


----------



## tonygt (6. Juli 2011)

Dracun schrieb:


> Stehen dir denn die 400 Kröten zu? Wenn ja sagen dat det so net geht ... einfach nur die Hälfte auszuzahlen




Jo ich denke das mir zustehen, allerdings habe ich 2 mal im neuen Monat gearbeitet, von daher zahlt er mir sie halt erst zum ende des Monats aus. Ich dachte halt weil ich da nicht mehr arbeite das er mir gleich den ganzen Gehalt auszahlt.


----------



## Konov (6. Juli 2011)

Dass ich heute abend endlich mein Zeugnis bekomme, aber ich keine Lust habe dann noch länger in der Schule bzw. unter meinen Mitschülern zu verweilen.

Dass man dann aber gleich wieder schief angeschaut wird, weil man es ja JEDEM Recht machen muss. 10000/5


----------



## Selor Kiith (6. Juli 2011)

Ich find einen Webcomic nicht mehr -_- 2/5


----------



## Sabito (6. Juli 2011)

Ich bekomme zwei Zeugnisse (ein Abschlusszeugnis und das normale Zeugnis von meiner Schule) und bei dem Abschlusszeugnis bei ALLEN 10.-Klässlern die von der Schule gehen ein Datumsfehler drauf war (da stand drauf, das wir bis zum 23.06.2010(!) auf die Schule gegangen wären), das Sek. also die Zeugnisse neu machen darf und ich die Wahl hatte zwischen 1Std warten oder Morgenfrüh abholen. 5/5

Edit: Diese be****** kleinen Gewitterfliegen, was wollen die alle von mir? -.- 5/5


----------



## Spudy (6. Juli 2011)

War gerade wieder mit dem Auto auf der Strasse unterwegs und es regt mich jedes mal sowas von auf das die meisten Autofahrer nicht wissen das sie nen Blinker haben. Das muss so schwer sein einen Hebel auf oder ab zu bewegen  5/5


----------



## Tilbie (6. Juli 2011)

Ultralangsame downloadgeschwindigkeit bei Steam 5/5 -.-
Echt nicht toll wenn man für 2GB ~ 3 Stunden braucht.


----------



## Konov (6. Juli 2011)

Dass ich nicht weiß, obs nun noch ein Gewitter heute gibt oder nicht. 5/5


----------



## Dominau (6. Juli 2011)

Meine Klasse. Wir wollten ne kleine Hütte mieten bei uns in der nähe. Ich versuch das zu organisieren.
Egal welches Datum ich vorschlage, es gibt immer welche die was zu motzen haben. Aber trotzdem meinen alle, ich soll einfach
irgendein Datum nehmen .. 

5/5


----------



## Dracun (6. Juli 2011)

Dann nimm einfach irgendein Datum  Am besten vorher eine Tonbandaufnahme machen mit der Bestätigung das du "Irgendein datum" nehmen sollst


----------



## Dominau (6. Juli 2011)

Und dann regen sich wieder alle auf.. :< Darauf hab ich dann einfach keine lust.


----------



## Konov (6. Juli 2011)

Dominau schrieb:


> Und dann regen sich wieder alle auf.. :< Darauf hab ich dann einfach keine lust.



Machs einfach wie du denkst und wenn sich einer daran stört, dann scheiß ihn/sie ordentlich an mit genau der Begründung die du oben bereits geliefert hast. ^^


----------



## yves1993 (6. Juli 2011)

Organisationskonflikt total... :/ Kollege wollte zuerst dass ich am Freitag zu ihm komm (DvDs kucken, zocken) --> Sommerferien stehen vor der Türe... und eigentlich bin ich kein Mensch der viel rumplant, aber ne gewisse "Ordnung" brauch ich schon... Samstags ist dann n Konzert in ner Bar wo ich mich mit andern Freunden verabredet habe...

Nun kann aber der Kumpel zu dem ich wollte am Freitag doch net und jetz steh ich vor der Entscheidung was ich machen soll... zu ihm gehen (Ist übrigens ne gewisse Zeit her dass ich das letzte Mal bei ihm war) Oder aufs Konzert auf das ich mich sehr lange gefreut hab weil ich da u.a auch endlich wen kennenlerne den ich noch nie traf aber guten Kontakt habe auf Facebook etc... (Ist zwar son "no name" Konzert, also keine gross bekannten Bands... aber trotzdem... x.x)

5/5


----------



## Fauzi (6. Juli 2011)

Ist doch ganz einfach, Sommerferien dauern ja nicht nur 1 Tag!
Also gehst du ans Konzert und vereinbarst mit deinem Kumpel an einem anderen Tag das Treffen! Oder du nimmst ihn mit ans Konzert?


----------



## BlizzLord (6. Juli 2011)

Steam Bezahl System...

Da will man mal etwas kaufen und dann bekommt man während der Bezahlung zu lesen "Keine Vebindung"
Nun darf ich wie jedes mal wenn ich da etwas kaufe wieder 1 Stunde warten weil die akutalisierung der Transaktion einen Fehler aufwieß...


----------



## yves1993 (6. Juli 2011)

Fauzi schrieb:


> Ist doch ganz einfach, Sommerferien dauern ja nicht nur 1 Tag!
> Also gehst du ans Konzert und vereinbarst mit deinem Kumpel an einem anderen Tag das Treffen! Oder du nimmst ihn mit ans Konzert?



Eben das hab ich ihm auch gesagt aber er wills nicht so einsehen... er "hasst es immer was zu verschieben" dabei wären das nur einige Tage wo ich es verschieben würde -.-

Ich musste selber schon etwas mit nem Kumpel 5x verschieben und das auf nem Zeitraum von 2 monaten was mich immer wieder etwas angepisst hat und trz nehm ichs hin weil irgendwann finden wir dann die Zeit wo nix dazwischen kommt.

Und ihn mitnehmen geht schlecht, Rollstuhl undso^^ (Mal abgesehen davon dass dieses Konzi eh nix für ihn wär...)


----------



## Sabito (6. Juli 2011)

Dass der Sommersale von Steam bei mir nicht angezeigt wird Oo 1000/5


----------



## Grüne Brille (6. Juli 2011)

Hat bei mir eben auch nicht geklappt, jetzt gehts aber, drück ma f5 :>


----------



## Saji (6. Juli 2011)

Sekundärpasswort bei RoM vergessen... totaler Brainflash... 2/5


----------



## Deanne (6. Juli 2011)

5/5: Langeweile und Antriebslosigkeit.

Momentan habe ich alle Hausarbeiten für dieses Semester fertig und für die wenigen Klausuren, die anstehen, brauche ich kaum zu lernen. Das führt dazu, dass ich zuhause rumgammel und mich ins Koma langweile. Meine Freunde müssen lernen oder arbeiten und seit ich nicht mehr WoW zocke, habe ich nichts zu tun. 
In meinem Nebenjob werden momentan auch kaum Leute gebraucht, es ist zum Haare raufen.

Was ich schon versucht habe:

- Viel lesen (das geht irgendwann ins Geld, verschlinge massenweise Bücher)
- Shopping (siehe oben)
- Malerei (brauche neue Farben, siehe oben)
- Zocken (FF14, FF13, Rift, Little Big Planet...)
- Fotografieren (Kamera macht keine gescheiten Bilder)

Hoffentlich ist die Klausurphase bald vorbei und meine Leute haben wieder mehr Zeit.


----------



## Sabito (6. Juli 2011)

Deanne schrieb:


> - Viel lesen (das geht irgendwann ins Geld, verschlinge massenweise Bücher)



Ja, das kenn ich. *schaut auf seine 140 gelesenen Bücher im Regal* Ja, das kenn ich nur zu gut. (arme Bücher, werden teilweise in 2 Tagen "gefressen")

Langsamer Steam Download -.- 5/5


----------



## Konov (6. Juli 2011)

Ihr habt Sorgen 

Ich hab 5 Bücher hier aufm Nachtisch liegen, die ich alle lesen möchte und warscheinlich ewig dafür brauche.


----------



## Ceiwyn (6. Juli 2011)

Ich habe immer gern gelesen, aber für die Uni muss ich so viel Stoff reinarbeiten, dass ich "nach Feierabend" gar keine Bücher mehr sehen will.


----------



## Konov (6. Juli 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Ich habe immer gern gelesen, aber für die Uni muss ich so viel Stoff reinarbeiten, dass ich "nach Feierabend" gar keine Bücher mehr sehen will.



Das wird sich bei mir vielleicht auch ändern wenn ich an die Uni gehe. ^^


----------



## tonygt (6. Juli 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Das wird sich bei mir vielleicht auch ändern wenn ich an die Uni gehe. ^^



Öhm nein


----------



## yves1993 (6. Juli 2011)

WIIILLLSOOOOONNN =(((

5/5

http://www.amazon.de/Wilson-Beachvolleyball-Cast-Away-wei%C3%9F/dp/B004J0XLVC/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1309984323&sr=8-1
Ich glaub ich bestell mir den XD


----------



## schneemaus (6. Juli 2011)

Ich kenn das aber auch. Im Keller und auf dem Speicher stehen kistenweise Bücher, weil ich auch immer wieder zu Geburtstag und Weihnachten welche geschenkt bekomme, mir noch welche kaufe zwischendurch etc., aber ich will einfach keine Bücher wegwerfen... Wenn wir allerdings umziehen, werd ich wohl versuchen, aufm Flohmarkt einige zu verscherbeln ^^


----------



## Sabito (6. Juli 2011)

schneemaus schrieb:


> [...]*Wenn wir allerdings umziehen, werd ich wohl versuchen, aufm Flohmarkt einige zu verscherbeln ^^*



SÜNDE!! Ich würde nie, wirklich nie ein Buch verkaufen oder wegwerfen.

Hab vergessen, worüber ich mich aufregen wollte 5/5

Edit:
Ich erinnere mich wieder. Dass mich die Langeweile erschlägt. -.- 5/5


----------



## Konov (6. Juli 2011)

tonygt schrieb:


> Öhm nein



Woher willste das wissen?


----------



## schneemaus (6. Juli 2011)

Nun. Wenn ich in eine 1- bis 2-Zimmer-Wohnung ziehe, habe ich sicherlich auch den Platz und den Nerv, kistenweise alte Bücher mitzuschleppen. Ich weiß ja nicht, ob du deine kompletten Bücher mit in deine erste eigene Wohnung mitnehmen willst, wenn du mal zu Hause ausziehst, aber ich werd das nicht tun. Und bei mir sind es btw. mehr als 140 Bücher - deutlich. Denn die haben wir alleine hier oben in den Schränken schon locker, die Kisten im Keller und auf dem Speicher nicht mitgerechnet. Und ich hab außerdem beim Umzug noch genug zu Schleppen, da müssen's nicht noch Bücher sein, die ich seit Jahren nicht mehr angerührt habe.

BTT: Dass ich ein schmerzendes Knie hab 4/5


----------



## Sabito (6. Juli 2011)

Ich werde alle Bücher mitnehmen, wenn ich ausziehe.^^

Ich versuche mit einem Anime die Zeit totzuschlagen, aber nicht weiß welchem. -.- 5/5


----------



## Konov (7. Juli 2011)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Nun. Wenn ich in eine 1- bis 2-Zimmer-Wohnung ziehe, habe ich sicherlich auch den Platz und den Nerv, kistenweise alte Bücher mitzuschleppen. Ich weiß ja nicht, ob du deine kompletten Bücher mit in deine erste eigene Wohnung mitnehmen willst, wenn du mal zu Hause ausziehst, aber ich werd das nicht tun. Und bei mir sind es btw. mehr als 140 Bücher - deutlich. Denn die haben wir alleine hier oben in den Schränken schon locker, die Kisten im Keller und auf dem Speicher nicht mitgerechnet. Und ich hab außerdem beim Umzug noch genug zu Schleppen, da müssen's nicht noch Bücher sein, die ich seit Jahren nicht mehr angerührt habe.
> 
> BTT: Dass ich ein schmerzendes Knie hab 4/5



Musste auch einiges wegwerfen wo ich ausgezogen bin. Ist einfach net genug Platz für alles.


----------



## Ellesmere (7. Juli 2011)

Also ich habe auch an die tausend Bücher und könnte keines davon wegwerfen! Bei mir im Haus schlängeln sich die Regale durchs ganze Haus. Und zwar oberhalb des Türsturzes, sowie auf dem Bild hier. Nur das auf dem Regal halt die ganzen Bücher sind und kein Nippes^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ansonsten gehe ich in die Stadtbücherei, da mein Konsum doch stark Geldbeutel belastend ist und es werden nur besondere Bücher gekauft.

Noch drei Wochen bis zum Urlaub   3/5, weil er ja schon in sichtweite ist ^^


----------



## Felix^^ (7. Juli 2011)

5/5 "haha LOL 5000 likes, 303 aufrufe LOL!"


----------



## Dracun (7. Juli 2011)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Nun. Wenn ich in eine 1- bis 2-Zimmer-Wohnung ziehe, habe ich sicherlich auch den Platz und den Nerv, kistenweise alte Bücher mitzuschleppen. Ich weiß ja nicht, ob du deine kompletten Bücher mit in deine erste eigene Wohnung mitnehmen willst, wenn du mal zu Hause ausziehst, aber ich werd das nicht tun. Und bei mir sind es btw. mehr als 140 Bücher - deutlich. Denn die haben wir alleine hier oben in den Schränken schon locker, die Kisten im Keller und auf dem Speicher nicht mitgerechnet. Und ich hab außerdem beim Umzug noch genug zu Schleppen, da müssen's nicht noch Bücher sein, die ich seit Jahren nicht mehr angerührt habe.
> 
> BTT: Dass ich ein schmerzendes Knie hab 4/5


Jo als ich ausgezogen bin, musste ich auch vieles verkaufen. Und ich seh da kein Problem drin. Derjenige der es kauft hat auch seine Freude an dem Buch. Vor allem wenn es Bücher sind die man so net mehr bekommt. Außerdem verkooft man ja nicht alle.

Ein Cousin von mir der horrende Preise für einen Laptop aus dem Jahr 2008 verlangt. 1/5

Kann ich nur den Kopp schütteln  zum Glück ist er schon mal 100 &#8364; runter gegangen mit seinem Wunschpreis   Ist zwar immer noch viel zu viel, aber wat solls. Ist ja nicht mein Problem


Edit:
Einen Cousin zu haben, der das ganze wohl wissentlich gemacht hat. 100000/5
Da muss man sich ja regelrecht schämen sowas in der Familie zu haben.. aber jetzt geht es weiter im Was freut euch Thread


----------



## Manaori (7. Juli 2011)

Dass mein Kreislauf heute verrückt spielt 5/5


----------



## Konov (7. Juli 2011)

Ellesmere schrieb:


> Ansonsten gehe ich in die Stadtbücherei, da mein Konsum doch stark Geldbeutel belastend ist und es werden nur besondere Bücher gekauft.



Kann dir empfehlen bei Amazon gebraucht zu kaufen. So mach ich das immer... viele Bücher die neu 10 Euro kosten, kriegste da für 2 oder 3 Euro. Versandkosten sind vergleichsweise niedrig wenn du gleich mehrere kaufst.
Zum lesen reicht das allemal. Vorallem weil die Bücher dann immer aussehen, als wären sie neu... wenn da steht Zustand "Sehr gut", kosten 80% weniger, ist das einfach nur ein Schnäppchen.


----------



## Manaori (7. Juli 2011)

HA ich hab noch was... MSN Schlagzeilen: Miley Cyrus verzíchtet gerne auf ihren BH. Sehr interessant. o.O Dass es tatsächlich Leute gibt, die sowas interessiert 1/5 (ist einfach nur totales Unverständnis. ^^) 
Aber dass die anscheinend in der Überzahl sind 3/5, das macht mir Angst. Oder werd ich einfach nur alt ?


Keine Ahnung zu haben wie ich dieses Scheiß MOtivationsschreiben anfangen soll 10/5


----------



## Dracun (7. Juli 2011)

http://www.buecher.de hat auch einen Gebrauchtmarkt und der soll auch gut sein.


----------



## tonygt (7. Juli 2011)

Argg das mir der Typ der mir das Fahrrad verkauft hat, nochmal 50 Euro mehr haben will und ich grade noch festestellen durfte, dass das Hinterrad auch spiel hat, yeah also darf ich jetzt nochmal fast 120 Euro in das Fahrrad Investieren, bin aber diesen Monat total pleite  4/5
Hoffen das er sich so kulant zeigt das er wegen des Hinterrads die 50 Euro abzieht

Edit: mein Avatar passt irgendwie grad sowas von dazu


----------



## Hordlerkiller (7. Juli 2011)

Das ne Firma für die ich arbeite.Mir den arsch auf reiße für die zu arbeiten (sry wegen dem kraftausdruck) für die ich schon 6 wochen akkere für zu langsam erklärt werde, wo die das mir hätten vorher sagen sollen (was natürlich nicht stimmt) das die mich nicht wollen. 30/5 
OHHHH wie ich diese firmen verachte und Hasse &#8224;/5


----------



## Aldaria (7. Juli 2011)

Amerikanische Raiting Agenturen 15/5. 

Ich verstehe es einfach nicht, wie ein Land, das mehr Zinnsen bezahlen muss, als sie für Bildung, Transport und Gesundheit überhaupt ausgeben, immernoch AAA Status hat.


----------



## BlizzLord (7. Juli 2011)

Das mein 2. Monitor im Arsch ist. Wisst ihr wie scheisse das ist, wenn man sonst immer gemütlich an an einem Surfen konnte und am anderen zocken(ja das geht ) und das einfach so über Nacht nimmer geht. QQ
Und natürlich verreckt meine Maus auch langsam und die MMT funktioniert nur noch wenn man die Maus durch den Tisch drückt.

Warum geht Technik immer im Team kaputt?


----------



## Schrottinator (7. Juli 2011)

Ich hocke gerade in einem Raum mit 6 Verfahrenstechniker, die nicht den Rand halten! 5/5

Nen Kumpel von mir nervt mich mit dem My Little Pony Dreck und will dass ich auch so ein "Broni" werde. Ich dachte erst:"WTF, warum sollte ich ein Brownie sein!?". 3/5


----------



## B-R-A-I-N (7. Juli 2011)

Hunger auf was Süßes und es ist nix da... 2/5
(Danke auch an den Brownie-Poster, jetzt hab ich noch mehr Hunger :-)) )


----------



## Tilbie (7. Juli 2011)

Schon wieder kein Terraria Deal auf Steam 3/5


----------



## Dracun (7. Juli 2011)

El Blindo?  Musst du die Brille aufsetzen  
http://store.steampowered.com/app/105600/
7,49 €


----------



## Raffzahl (7. Juli 2011)

Tilbie wartet, dass Terraria ein Tagesdeal ist und dann noch weiter reduziert ist (entweder 50% oder 75%).

Ferien. Freunde fahren weg und ich nicht -.- 3/5


----------



## Tilbie (7. Juli 2011)

Raffzahl schrieb:


> Tilbie wartet, dass Terraria ein Tagesdeal ist und dann noch weiter reduziert ist (entweder 50% oder 75%).



Das
Obwohl ich mir nicht sicher bin obs kommt, da die 25% anscheinend nicht sum Summer Deal gehören weil kein "Steam Summer Sale 2011" dabei steht. :S


----------



## LuxxusDE (7. Juli 2011)

Diese Thema


----------



## Legendary (7. Juli 2011)

LuxxusDE schrieb:


> Diese Thema



Das manche Leute kein Deutsch können und einfach nur andere provozieren wollen 2/5


Diese beschissenen Drecksponies und dieses mittlerweile schwule Verhalten vieler männlicher User diesbezüglich 5/5


----------



## Tilbie (7. Juli 2011)

AÖ-Ravenation schrieb:


> Diese beschissenen Drecksponies und dieses mittlerweile schwule Verhalten vieler männlicher User diesbezüglich 5/5



Jo, langsam nervts. Aber jedem das seine.


----------



## Ceiwyn (7. Juli 2011)

Gehälter der Durchschnittsanwälte 5/5... 21000 brutto. Nein, nicht pro Monat. Pro Jahr.

Ich - will - Justizdienst.


----------



## Deanne (7. Juli 2011)

Tilbie schrieb:


> Jo, langsam nervts. Aber jedem das seine.



Ponies? Hab ich Ponies gelesen?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Saji (7. Juli 2011)

AÖ-Ravenation schrieb:


> Diese beschissenen Drecksponies und dieses mittlerweile schwule Verhalten vieler männlicher User diesbezüglich 5/5



Och manno, kannste immer noch nicht einfach darüber lächeln? Ist doch fein wenn wir ein neues Hobby haben. Wir halten uns ja eh schon zurück mit den Bildern. Also calm down.

Fuß tut weh. >_> 3/5




Deanne schrieb:


> Ponies? Hab ich Ponies gelesen?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Deine Ponies? *g*


----------



## Deanne (7. Juli 2011)

[media]bXM8PmQ[/media]





Saji schrieb:


> Deine Ponies? *g*



Natürlich. Bin seit Kindesbeinen My Little Pony-Fan. Matchbox, Ninja-Turtles und Ponies. <3

@Topic:

Mein Nachbar hört (wie immer lautstark) ein Lied, dazu fällt mir nichts mehr ein:

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hVX_bXM8PmQ[/youtube]


----------



## orkman (7. Juli 2011)

leute die sich ueber die ponys aufregen anstatt es zu ignorieren


----------



## Schrottinator (7. Juli 2011)

Ich dachte immer, dass man als Anwalt so gut verdient?


----------



## Ceiwyn (7. Juli 2011)

Schrottinator schrieb:


> Ich dachte immer, dass man als Anwalt so gut verdient?



Ja, der Johann Schwenn vom Kachelmann verdient Millionen, der ganze Rest hat seine Kanzlei im Wohnzimmer. ^^


----------



## Tilbie (7. Juli 2011)

orkman schrieb:


> leute die sich ueber die ponys aufregen anstatt es zu ignorieren



Leute die sich über Leute aufregen die sich über die Ponies aufregen weil ihnen die Ponies auf die nerven gehen weil sie überall sind.


----------



## Legendary (7. Juli 2011)

Tilbie schrieb:


> Leute die sich über Leute aufregen die sich über die Ponies aufregen weil ihnen die Ponies auf die nerven gehen weil sie überall sind.



This!


Da müsst ich mittlerweile vollkommen den Bilder, Youtube und diverse andere Threads ignorieren + unzählige User mit ihren Avataren und Signaturen.


----------



## Deanne (7. Juli 2011)

Wenn nicht gleich Ruhe ist, poste ich ab morgen jeden Tag eines meiner Ponies mit Namen, Hobbies und Lieblingsfarbe!!


----------



## Konov (7. Juli 2011)

Strunzdumme Sendungen wie SOMMERMÄDCHEN 2011 im Fernsehen 5/5
Der einzige Grund bei sowas reinzuschalten könnten die Frauen sein.
Aber selbst DAS will man aufgrund strahlender Dummheit dieser Emanzen nicht sehen.


----------



## Tilbie (7. Juli 2011)

Heute kommt nix im TV *panisch DVD such* *neid auf JokerofDarkness* 3/5


----------



## Sabito (7. Juli 2011)

Dass Gta 4 nicht auf meinem Pc läuft, weil meine Grafikkarte angeblich zu schlecht sei, obwohl die ausreicht Oo/5


----------



## tonygt (7. Juli 2011)

Tilbie schrieb:


> Heute kommt nix im TV *panisch DVD such* 3/5



Also ich guck Arte scheint nen ganz intressanter Film zu sein


----------



## Tilbie (7. Juli 2011)

tonygt schrieb:


> Also ich guck Arte scheint nen ganz intressanter Film zu sein



Hat aber leider schon angefangen, und mittendrin anfangen zu gucken is plöd. Leg ich halt Herr der Ringe ein.


----------



## BlizzLord (7. Juli 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Strunzdumme Sendungen wie SOMMERMÄDCHEN 2011 im Fernsehen 5/5
> Der einzige Grund bei sowas reinzuschalten könnten die Frauen sein.
> Aber selbst DAS will man aufgrund strahlender Dummheit dieser Emanzen nicht sehen.



Also ich fand den Trailer ja genial. xP

"Sie geben alles denn der Gewinner wird ein Star"
(oder so ähnlich)

Selbst DSDS Kandidaten haben höhere Chancen ein Star zu werden. ;D


----------



## Ceiwyn (7. Juli 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Strunzdumme Sendungen wie SOMMERMÄDCHEN 2011 im Fernsehen 5/5
> Der einzige Grund bei sowas reinzuschalten könnten die Frauen sein.
> Aber selbst DAS will man aufgrund strahlender Dummheit dieser Emanzen nicht sehen.



Ich hab mir eben ein paar Bilder angeguckt. Naja, glücklicherweise zählt zumindest bei mir Hirn > Titten... ist ja echt schlimm.


----------



## M1ghtymage (7. Juli 2011)

Ich finde, dass diese Leitsprüche für Pro7 Serien und Filme auf Dauer richtig auf den Sack gehen. Bei Sommermädchen: "blablabla [...] denn die Siegerin wird ein Star!". Als ob jemand in 3 Monaten noch irgendeinen Scheiss auf die Siegerin dieser komischen Sendung geben würde!
Anderes Beispiel von letzter Woche ist der Slogan zum Film Next: "Wer in die Zukunft sehen kann, kann die Gegenwart verändern". Und diese scheisse muss man sich den ganzen Tag auf Pro7 anhören, immer wieder die selben dummen sinnlosen Sprüche die nur ihre Wirkung erzielen, wenn man garnicht hinhört sondern wie belämmert vorm TV sitzt und auf die schnellen flimmernden Bilder starrt. 4/5


----------



## Konov (7. Juli 2011)

Im Grunde genommen sind diese Sendungen reine Vorführungen und Ausschlachtungen der Emotionen dieser Kandidaten, in dem Fall der potenziellen "Sommermädchen".

Es werden schwachsinnige Spiele veranstaltet und das erste ist natürlich ein Sprung vom 10m Turm gewesen, die ersten fangen an zu heulen, Kamera geht auf Hautporen-Nähe heran und schon haben wir die Einschaltquoten. Mehr ist es nicht... ziemlich perfide Unterhaltungsindustrie. Mit den Emotionen irgendwelcher Leute wird das Geld verdient, egal ob sie ausrasten, weinen, schreien oder um sich schlagen... Einschaltquoten gibts immer.


----------



## Magogan (7. Juli 2011)

M1ghtymage schrieb:


> Anderes Beispiel von letzter Woche ist der Slogan zum Film Next: "Wer in die Zukunft sehen kann, kann die Gegenwart verändern".



Find ich nun wirklich nicht so schlimm. Da gibt es Schlimmeres ...


----------



## M1ghtymage (8. Juli 2011)

Magogan schrieb:


> Find ich nun wirklich nicht so schlimm. Da gibt es Schlimmeres ...



Ja, aber wie das rübergebracht wurde! Erst der erste Satzteil ("Wer in die Zukunft sieht"), dann bedeutsames Schweigen mit indessen gezeigten wahnsinns Action Clips (wooohaaa) und dann der zweite Teil des Slogans ("kann die Gegenwart verändern". Ganz ehrlich, wer nicht genau hinhört hat beim zweiten Teil schon wieder vergessen was diese Pornostimme vor der Schweigepause gesagt hat! Richtig dümmliche Werbung auf unterstem Empfängerniveau.


----------



## orkman (8. Juli 2011)

Tilbie schrieb:


> Leute die sich über Leute aufregen die sich über die Ponies aufregen weil ihnen die Ponies auf die nerven gehen weil sie überall sind.



ich weiss net in welchem forum IHR unterwegs seid aber ich bin den ganzen tag auf buffed und sehe 1-2 user mit den ponybildchen und auch nur 1-2 threads wo sie drin sind ... erweitert mal eure threadsuche und bleibt net immer in den 2 gleichen haengen


----------



## M1ghtymage (8. Juli 2011)

In den letzten Tagen gab es fast ausschliesslich Pony Bilder im Bilderthread und auch die Avatare der User werden zunehmen rosa und haarig.


----------



## yves1993 (8. Juli 2011)

Glaubt mir, das mit den Ponys legt sich ziemlich schnell wieder.

Auf ***an trat es auch als mega Phänomen auf und hielt kaum länger als ein paar Wochen. Mich hats sowieso gewundert dass es hier mit so ner heftigen Verzögerung aufgetreten ist... normalerweise verbreiten sich neue Memes wie ein Lauffeuer...und das innerhalb einigen Stunden nach erscheinen dort.


----------



## orkman (8. Juli 2011)

M1ghtymage schrieb:


> Ja, aber wie das rübergebracht wurde! Erst der erste Satzteil ("Wer in die Zukunft sieht"), dann bedeutsames Schweigen mit indessen gezeigten wahnsinns Action Clips (wooohaaa) und dann der zweite Teil des Slogans ("kann die Gegenwart verändern". Ganz ehrlich, wer nicht genau hinhört hat beim zweiten Teil schon wieder vergessen was diese Pornostimme vor der Schweigepause gesagt hat! Richtig dümmliche Werbung auf unterstem Empfängerniveau.



ich kann mich nur Magogan anschliessen ... bei dem satz is aber nichts auszusetzen ... und ich weiss net welche por**'s du dir reinziehst ... Salesh ,Lenssen und Partner is da aber noch duemmer ... oder kalwass


----------



## Selor Kiith (8. Juli 2011)

Mich nervt der Satz, weil er überhaupt GAR keinen Sinn Macht... also nichtmal philosophisch, geschweige denn wissenschaftlich... der Satz ist einfach nur absolut beschissener Verblödungsscheiß, den dann noch jeder Intelligenzallergiker dumm nachplappert und für bare Münze nimmt 5/5


----------



## orkman (8. Juli 2011)

M1ghtymage schrieb:


> In den letzten Tagen gab es fast ausschliesslich Pony Bilder im Bilderthread und auch die Avatare der User werden zunehmen rosa und haarig.



sagt der der ne farbige rosa nyan cat als bild hat ;-) die is auch farbig und haarig ^^


----------



## Manaori (8. Juli 2011)

Mir ist übel, es schüttet, und heute wird ein Scheißtag, das weiß ich jetzt schon, weil ich meinem  Vater beichten muss wi emein Zeugnis aussieht und dass ich auf Jobsuche bin...... 1000000/5


User im WoW Forum, die irgendwie bei jedem Thread nur deshalb ihren Senf dazu geben, weil sie schreiben können, ja, da hat Blizzard wieder verschissen oO Schön wenn Euch das Spiel nimmer gefällt, aber das jedem noch so an euren Problemen uninteressierten auf die Nase binden? Das klingt nach Aufmerksamkeitsdefizit... 3/5


----------



## Tilbie (8. Juli 2011)

orkman schrieb:


> ich weiss net in welchem forum IHR unterwegs seid aber ich bin den ganzen tag auf buffed und sehe 1-2 user mit den ponybildchen und auch nur 1-2 threads wo sie drin sind ... erweitert mal eure threadsuche und bleibt net immer in den 2 gleichen haengen



Is jet net nur auf buffed...
Wollt jetzt aber auch keinen Streit oder so anfangen.


			
				orkman schrieb:
			
		

> sagt der der ne farbige rosa nyan cat als bild hat ;-) die is auch farbig und haarig ^^



WIN


----------



## Selor Kiith (8. Juli 2011)

Mütter und Kinder die sich wegen einem maximal 2 Kilometer langen Schulweg beschweren, dass kein Schulbus kommt... weil sie ja SO schwer schleppen müssen, wenn sie einmal die Woche ein Instrument mitnehmen und weil Straßen gefährlich sein können, bestimmte Stellen auch mehr als andere, wo angeblich die Kinder nicht gesehen werden, weil die sich DIREKT hinter eine Bauabsperrung stellen... -.- 2/5

Warum sollte ich mich auch darum kümmern das die Stadt vielleicht bestimmte Straßen, Kurven, Kreuzungen whatever sicherer macht für Kinder...
Neeee da muss ich ja trotzdem immernoch laufen und mich bewegen und vielleicht auch nachdenken und aufpassen bevor ich die verdammte Straße überquere, mein Gott...


----------



## Tilbie (8. Juli 2011)

Nicht mal 1kb/s download bei Steam. 5/5
Die einzigen die das einigermaßen mit den Servern hinkriegen is Blizzard.


----------



## Dracun (8. Juli 2011)

Deanne schrieb:


> Wenn nicht gleich Ruhe ist, poste ich ab morgen jeden Tag eines meiner Ponies mit Namen, Hobbies und Lieblingsfarbe!!


Mach das  Aber bitte mit einem tabellarischen Lebenslauf.


----------



## Konov (8. Juli 2011)

Manaori schrieb:


> Mir ist übel, es schüttet, und heute wird ein Scheißtag, das weiß ich jetzt schon, weil ich meinem Vater beichten muss wi emein Zeugnis aussieht und dass ich auf Jobsuche bin...... 1000000/5



Gute Besserung!


----------



## Manaori (8. Juli 2011)

@ Konov: Danke schön ^^ Geht jetzt etwas besser, dafür hab ich schon was neues gefunden (und JA, heute ist für mich ein Scheißtag trotz Ferienbeginn) 

Dass ich von meinem KLassenlehrer und einem anderen Professor mehr Rückhalt für meine Änderung, die ja immerhin auch heißt, dass ich die Schule vorzeitig verlasse, bekomme als von meinem eigenen Vater...... 1000/5


----------



## Ennia (8. Juli 2011)

Manaori schrieb:


> @ Konov: Danke schön ^^ Geht jetzt etwas besser, dafür hab ich schon was neues gefunden (und JA, heute ist für mich ein Scheißtag trotz Ferienbeginn)
> 
> Dass ich von meinem KLassenlehrer und einem anderen Professor mehr Rückhalt für meine Änderung, die ja immerhin auch heißt, dass ich die Schule vorzeitig verlasse, bekomme als von meinem eigenen Vater...... 1000/5



Mische mich mal einfach ein, ist ja ein Forum hier. Hast du denn keine Möglichkeit, die Schule erfolgreich zu beenden? Ich verstehe deinen Vater, schließlich will er ja, dass dir alle Türen offen stehen (zumindest so viele wie möglich) und früher oder später wirst du es bereuhen, dass du die Schule geschmissen hast, glaub mir.


----------



## Manaori (8. Juli 2011)

Ennia schrieb:


> Mische mich mal einfach ein, ist ja ein Forum hier. Hast du denn keine Möglichkeit, die Schule erfolgreich zu beenden? Ich verstehe deinen Vater, schließlich will er ja, dass dir alle Türen offen stehen (zumindest so viele wie möglich) und früher oder später wirst du es bereuhen, dass du die Schule geschmissen hast, glaub mir.




Sagen wir so, ich würde sitzen bleiben, und ich fühle mich in der Schule so unwohl, dass es einfach nicht mehr... nicht im geringsten angenehm ist, dort auch nur einen Fuß hinein zu setzen (was nichts mit den Leuten dort zu tun hat, eher mit mir selbst.) Ich habe eine Arbeit in Aussicht, bei der ich weiß, das sich mich wohl damit fühle, und bei der ich einfach mehr Sinn sehe als in jahrelangem lernen für einen Abschluss, der mir im Endeffekt auch keinen Job bringen wird  Ich habe lange, sehr lange drüber nachgedacht und ich denke, es ist das beste für mich.


----------



## Konov (8. Juli 2011)

Manaori schrieb:


> Sagen wir so, ich würde sitzen bleiben, und ich fühle mich in der Schule so unwohl, dass es einfach nicht mehr... nicht im geringsten angenehm ist, dort auch nur einen Fuß hinein zu setzen (was nichts mit den Leuten dort zu tun hat, eher mit mir selbst.) Ich habe eine Arbeit in Aussicht, bei der ich weiß, das sich mich wohl damit fühle, und bei der ich einfach mehr Sinn sehe als in jahrelangem lernen für einen Abschluss, der mir im Endeffekt auch keinen Job bringen wird  Ich habe lange, sehr lange drüber nachgedacht und ich denke, es ist das beste für mich.




Wobei du damit den Schulabschluss in den Sand setzen würdest oder?
Um welchen Abschluss handelt es sich da? Abi? Wenn du 1 Jahr vorm Ende bist oder so, dann würde ich dir dringend anraten es zuende zu machen, so wenig Lust/Unbehagen du auch haben magst. Später wirst du vllt. froh sein den Abschluss zu haben.
Die persönlichen Einstellungen und Wünsche ändern sich manchmal nach ein paar Jahren radikal...

Ich hätte früher auch nie gedacht, dass ich mit dem Abi was anfangen könnte, aber heute bin ich froh dass ichs machen kann.


----------



## Manaori (8. Juli 2011)

Es wären zwei Jahre, da ich das Jahr nicht positiv abgeschlsosen habe. Und Unbehagen und Unlust ist eine Sache, eine andere, wenn man sich im gesamten Umwelt einfach nicht mehr so fühlt,w ie man sich an einem platz, an dem man permanent lebt, fühlen sollte. Es sind mehr Faktoren als nur "Lernfaulheit", sonst hätte ich mich ja durchgebissen. Die Sache ist, dass das, was ich in Aussicht habe, mich über einen für mich persönlich besseren Umweg ebenso zu dem Ziel führt, das ich mir gesetzt habe. Und da wähle ich lieber die Möglichkeit, was Sinnvolles zu tun und dabei noch was zu verdienen, als sinnlos weiter zu lernen mit dem Wissen, dass ich mich damit zu einem gewissen Teil doch kaputt mache.


----------



## Konov (8. Juli 2011)

Manaori schrieb:


> Es wären zwei Jahre, da ich das Jahr nicht positiv abgeschlsosen habe. Und Unbehagen und Unlust ist eine Sache, eine andere, wenn man sich im gesamten Umwelt einfach nicht mehr so fühlt,w ie man sich an einem platz, an dem man permanent lebt, fühlen sollte. Es sind mehr Faktoren als nur "Lernfaulheit", sonst hätte ich mich ja durchgebissen. Die Sache ist, dass das, was ich in Aussicht habe, mich über einen für mich persönlich besseren Umweg ebenso zu dem Ziel führt, das ich mir gesetzt habe. Und da wähle ich lieber die Möglichkeit, was Sinnvolles zu tun und dabei noch was zu verdienen, als sinnlos weiter zu lernen mit dem Wissen, dass ich mich damit zu einem gewissen Teil doch kaputt mache.



Ist schwer als außenstehender dazu was zu sagen, find es aber gut dass du es hier ansprichst, weils immer schwierig ist, wenn man sich selbst krampfhaft versucht einzureden dass es das beste oder das schlechteste ist...

Ich hab mich früher in der Schule auch nie wohl gefühlt hab recht viel Mist gebaut und heute weiß ich es besser. Im nachhinein bringt mir das wenig, abgesehen von einer ziemlich erleuchtenden Erkenntnis. Die Zeit zurückdrehen kann ich nicht, von daher würde ich mir an deiner Stelle das auch gut überlegen, wenn du erstmal weg bist, kannste sicherlich schlecht bis gar nicht wieder zurückgehen.

Das Wohlbefinden ist natürlich immens wichtig, da hast du vollkommen Recht. Andererseits gibts auch Phasen im Leben wo man sich mit dem, was man tut, eben nicht sonderlich wohl fühlt, wo man dann manchmal auch die Zähne zusammenbeißen muss für den Zeitraum, den es zu überbrücken gilt.

Als Beispiel möchte ich hier die Abendschule anbringen wo ich hingehe: Allein aus Freizeittechnischer Sicht ist das die reinste Katastrophe weil man nur unter bestimmten Umständen Abends mal was unternehmen kann und dann immer mit denselben Leuten.
Wenn du einem außenstehenden erklärst, dass du dein Abi nachmachst, gibt es nur zwei extreme (meine Erfahrung): Hohn und Spott ODER Begeisterungsstürme. Beides jetzt leicht übertrieben dargestellt.
Und in dem Zusammenhang kann ich also auch sagen, dass ich mich alles andere als besonders wohl fühle in meiner jetzigen Situation. Ich weiß aber auch, dass es ab 2012 wieder bergauf gehen kann mit zahlreichen Veränderungen und einem guten Abschluss weil sich meine Perspektive und mein Umfeld wieder komplett ändern werden. 

Das nur als Anregung für dich, vielleicht hilft dir das irgendwie.


----------



## Manaori (8. Juli 2011)

DAnke auf jeden Fall  Und ja, es stimmt schon, es ist immer eine Sache, die man abwägen muss. Je nachdem allerdings, ob bei dem jobangebot auch eine Ausbildung dabei ist (Das wäre Fachbetreuuerin für Behinderte.... inkl. Diplom) müsste ich die Matura ja dann auch gar nicht mehr nachmachen. Was ich ja ohnehin nur brauche wenn ich studieren oder meine Arbeit wechseln will. Fakt ist auf jeden Fall für mich, dass ich diese Veränderung brauche, weil.... naja, als Österreicher sagt man "ich seh mich nicht raus", aber das klingt auf deutsch übersetzt irgendwie dämlich ôo Mal sehen ob mir was einfällt, ansonsten lass ichs so stehen und hoffe, es ist verständlich.^^


----------



## Ceiwyn (8. Juli 2011)

Auf meiner alten Schule hat man mir immer gesagt, ich würde das Abitur wegen meiner Behinderung nie schaffen... musste dort bereits zwei mal wiederholen. Habe dann die Oberstufe auf einer anderen Schule gemacht. Tja, Abi zwar nur 3,1, aber ich hatte auch Physik als LK, ich hätte eher Deutsch wählen sollen. 

Ach Deutsch... auf der besagten alten Schule war ich froh, wenn ich in Deutsch eine 4- hatte... auf der anderen Schule hatte ich IMMER zwischen 15 und 9 Punkten, hatte schon einen Nebenjob bei einer Zeitung und schreibe aktuell nebenberuflich für einen großes deutsches Blognetzwerk für ca. 5 Euro pro Artikel. 

Du wolltest doch Psychologie studieren, oder? Wieso meinst du, dass du damit keine Perspektive hättest?


----------



## Manaori (8. Juli 2011)

Das ist ja das tolle, ich habe iene andere Perspektive abseits des Studiums  Ein Psychologe - Vater einer guten Freundin - hgatte mich darüber aufgeklärt. Über verschiedene Ausbildungen (vor allem im sozialen oder medizinischen Bereich) gibt es die MÖglichkeit, im Alter von 24 eine Zusatzausbildung zu machen, mit der man direkt die Möglichkeit hat, in die Psychotherapie einzusteigen. Das ist das, was vor allem viele Ärzte tun, könnten aber auch Pädagogen, Sozialarbeiter, Krankenschwestern.... etc machen. Da ich als Behindertenbetreuuerin anfangen werde, was ja auch in diese Sparte fällt, erspare ich mir mehr oder weniger das Studium, kann arbeiten, und dann in sechs Jahren diese Zusatzausbildung machen.


----------



## B-R-A-I-N (8. Juli 2011)

Die Frau mit den längsten Fingernägeln im TV, die losheult, weil sie sich einen Fingernagel abgebrochen hat 4/5 (Extrem widerlich!Würgen²)


----------



## Konov (8. Juli 2011)

Manaori schrieb:


> Das ist ja das tolle, ich habe iene andere Perspektive abseits des Studiums  Ein Psychologe - Vater einer guten Freundin - hgatte mich darüber aufgeklärt. Über verschiedene Ausbildungen (vor allem im sozialen oder medizinischen Bereich) gibt es die MÖglichkeit, im Alter von 24 eine Zusatzausbildung zu machen, mit der man direkt die Möglichkeit hat, in die Psychotherapie einzusteigen. Das ist das, was vor allem viele Ärzte tun, könnten aber auch Pädagogen, Sozialarbeiter, Krankenschwestern.... etc machen. Da ich als Behindertenbetreuuerin anfangen werde, was ja auch in diese Sparte fällt, erspare ich mir mehr oder weniger das Studium, kann arbeiten, und dann in sechs Jahren diese Zusatzausbildung machen.



Das hört sich zumindest in der Theorie sinnvoll an. Dann viel Erfolg dabei, solltest du dabei bleiben!


----------



## Saji (8. Juli 2011)

Schön mit dem Roller auf die Fahrbahn gekuschelt. 7/5
Diverse Schürfwunden und blaue Flecken. 4/5


----------



## Ceiwyn (8. Juli 2011)

Dummbatzen im offziellen Tera-Forum, die in unserem Gildenthread flamen, flamen und flamen - statt einfach mal wegzubleiben. 5/5

Erfolg zieht Neider an. ^^

Interessant, jetzt sind wir schon ein Kommunistenstaat. Ich bin zwar politisch links, aber sooo links? Naja, echt interessant, welchen Abgründen man dort begegnet.


----------



## yves1993 (8. Juli 2011)

Fahrrad vor der eigenen Haustür geklaut bekommen. Meine Fresse echt so asoziale Idioten da draussen dies so nötig haben... manche Menschen gehören echt an der Kasernenwand erschossen.
Ich binde das Fahrrad für jeden Scheiss IMMER fest auch wenn ich nur kurz 2m in ein Geschäft geh, diesmal denkste dir ach komm steht jetzt gut aufm Grundstück... aber gut. -.-

9999/5 Weil es so assige Vollidioten gibt.
3/5 der Fahrradklau an sich, ich hätte so oder so ein neues benötigt und bekommen und trotzdem bin ich angepisst. Das muss doch echt nicht sein. -.-


----------



## Ceiwyn (8. Juli 2011)

yves1993 schrieb:


> Fahrrad vor der eigenen Haustür geklaut bekommen. Meine Fresse echt so asoziale Idioten da draussen dies so nötig haben... manche Menschen gehören echt an der Kasernenwand erschossen.



Und genau deswegen gibt es unabhängige Richter. ^^


----------



## Konov (8. Juli 2011)

yves1993 schrieb:


> Fahrrad vor der eigenen Haustür geklaut bekommen. Meine Fresse echt so asoziale Idioten da draussen dies so nötig haben... manche Menschen gehören echt an der Kasernenwand erschossen.
> Ich binde das Fahrrad für jeden Scheiss IMMER fest auch wenn ich nur kurz 2m in ein Geschäft geh, diesmal denkste dir ach komm steht jetzt gut aufm Grundstück... aber gut. -.-
> 
> 9999/5 Weil es so assige Vollidioten gibt.
> 3/5 der Fahrradklau an sich, ich hätte so oder so ein neues benötigt und bekommen und trotzdem bin ich angepisst. Das muss doch echt nicht sein. -.-



Hätte den Dieb auch über den Haufen geschossen! 
Mich hats schon so derbe aufgeregt, dass irgendwelche feigen Dreckssäcke einem Teile abbauen und Sachen kaputt machen wenn man nicht hinschaut. 

@Topic
Am Kaffee verbrannt 2/5


----------



## Manaori (8. Juli 2011)

... 2/5 heute noch keinen Kaffee gehabt und mir fällts erst jetzt auf! OO


----------



## yves1993 (8. Juli 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Hätte den Dieb auch über den Haufen geschossen!
> Mich hats schon so derbe aufgeregt, dass irgendwelche feigen Dreckssäcke einem Teile abbauen und Sachen kaputt machen wenn man nicht hinschaut.
> 
> @Topic
> Am Kaffee verbrannt 2/5



Hätt ich ihn in Flagranti erwischt wäre der erst beste Gegenstand in meiner Hand in sein Gesicht geflogen... habe ich aber leider net <_<


----------



## Sh1k4ri (8. Juli 2011)

dass mein Enter Shikari - Live from Planet Earth Package noch net da ist... 3/5


----------



## Destross (8. Juli 2011)

"Bei der Initialisierung dieser Transaktion ist ein interner Fehler aufgetreten. Bitte wenden Sie sich an den Support." 5/5 -.-

Ich glaube Steam will mich verarschen, ich klicke seit ner Stunde auf den Button nur um jetzt zu erfahren, dass das Angebot beendet ist. Yeah....


----------



## BlizzLord (8. Juli 2011)

Mein Vater...

Ich leg mich um 16:30Uhr für ne halbe Stunde hin weil ich tot müde bin. Aufeinmal kommt er rein und brüllt mich an warum ich immernoch penne...

Eltern manchmal könnte ich sie irgendwo wegsperren und nie wieder rauslassen >.<


----------



## Grüne Brille (8. Juli 2011)

Manche Werbungen im Moment. 
Ich schau atm eig nur vormittags Serien, aber was da schon fürn Mist läuft...
1. Die Durex Werbung. Ich meine, vormittags und mittags? o_O
2. Die Zalando-Werbung. Klar, FKK Strand war vll für manche ne lustige Idee, aber es reicht doch mal, lieber was neues bringen.
3. Die Glücksklee-Werbung. WTF? Was soll der Mist? Da fällt mir nichts mehr zu ein.
4. Die üblichen Verdächtigen wie Briefgold.

naja, 2-3/5


----------



## Konov (9. Juli 2011)

Gestern einen Geburtstag gefeiert, die Nacht konnte ich nicht schlafen 5/5

Die mangelnde Fähigkeit bestimmten Menschen zu verzeihen 3/5

Dass ichs nicht schaffe, anzufangen, ein Buch zu schreiben. Wenigstens ANFANGEN 4/5

Unsere dumme, affektierte Gesellschaft 5/5


----------



## Selor Kiith (9. Juli 2011)

Leute die Morgens bei uns klingeln, auf zurufe im Treppenhaus nicht reagieren und dann herumschleichen O_o 3/5


----------



## Konov (9. Juli 2011)

Selor schrieb:


> Leute die Morgens bei uns klingeln, auf zurufe im Treppenhaus nicht reagieren und dann herumschleichen O_o 3/5



AHAHAHA da gibts echt so Leute - meistens Post- und/oder Pizzaboten - die geben keinen Ton von sich wenn man auf sich aufmerksam macht.

Man brüllt im Treppenhaus rum und die tun so als würden sie nur Suaheli verstehen.


----------



## Legendary (9. Juli 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Die mangelnde Fähigkeit bestimmten Menschen zu verzeihen 3/5
> 
> Dass ichs nicht schaffe, anzufangen, ein Buch zu schreiben. Wenigstens ANFANGEN 4/5



Ersteres ist eine miese Eigenschaft, aber das weißt du ja selbst.  Man sollte immer verzeihen können, ausser es wäre etwas wirklich furchtbares (Mord, Vergewaltigung etc.)


Zweiteres...naja es ist ja überlebensnotwenig ein eigenes Buch zu verfassen oder?


----------



## Konov (9. Juli 2011)

AÖ-Ravenation schrieb:


> Ersteres ist eine miese Eigenschaft, aber das weißt du ja selbst.  Man sollte immer verzeihen können, ausser es wäre etwas wirklich furchtbares (Mord, Vergewaltigung etc.)
> 
> 
> Zweiteres...naja es ist ja überlebensnotwenig ein eigenes Buch zu verfassen oder?



Was? 
Nein ist es natürlich nicht, aber ich würds schon seit längerer Zeit gern machen. Komme aber irgendwie nicht dazu und kann mich nicht durchringen. ^^

Hab halt auch so genug zutun, die Tage sind einfach zu kurz irgendwie.


----------



## Tilbie (9. Juli 2011)

Terraria Deal auf Steam 5/5!
Habs mir gestern gekauft


----------



## Sabito (9. Juli 2011)

Dass es Portal2 beim Steamdeal gibt und mir 6&#8364; fehlen, ich habe kein Bock morgen nochmal loszurennen und mir eine PSC kaufen. -.- 5/5

Ich hoffe morgen gibt es etwas in meiner Preisklasse, das mich anspricht.^^


----------



## Raffzahl (9. Juli 2011)

Mir fehlen auch etwa 6&#8364; für Portal 2 2/5 
Naja. Hab mir jetzt Blur geholt.


----------



## Ykon (10. Juli 2011)

[attachment=12034wartezeit.jpg]

Really?


----------



## tonygt (10. Juli 2011)

Hmm wenn ich den Thread, mir jeden Sonntag um die Uhrzeit anggucken würde, könnt ich wetten das wir jeden Sonntag, mindestens einen haben der sich über die Wartezeiten bei LOL aufregt


----------



## Raffzahl (10. Juli 2011)

@tonygt Bald soll der EU-Server aufgeteilt werden. Dann soll alles ohne Probleme laufen und man braucht keine Warteschlange mehr... Ich hab dabei so meine Zweifel.

Langeweile... Fast alle andern sind im Urlaub 3/5


----------



## Konov (10. Juli 2011)

Juckende Augen 5/5

Bockiger Rechner 3/5

Scheiss Wetter 4/5, dafür aber wenigstens genug zum lesen. ^^


----------



## Dominau (10. Juli 2011)

Mein Internet grad .. ICQ und alle Spiele die übers Internet laufen sagen mir das ich keine Verbindung hab zum Netz. Genauso wie manche Internetseiten.
Aber bei Buffed läufts. Seltsam   

3/5


----------



## tonygt (10. Juli 2011)

Arggg Dominaus Avatar 3/5


----------



## Saji (10. Juli 2011)

Ykon schrieb:


> [attachment=12034wartezeit.jpg]
> 
> Really?



Irgendwann steht da mal "Geschätzte Wartezeit: over nine thousand hours!"... So kann man ja nicht besser werden in diesem Spiel. ^^

Das morgen schon wieder Montag ist und ich vom Wochenende eigentlich fast nichts hatte (außer unruhigen Schlaf und Muskelkater): 4/5


----------



## Konov (10. Juli 2011)

Dieses graue Mistwetter! Mittlerweile: 5/5

Da hat man gar keine Lust seine Bude zu verlassen. Und das an nem Sonntag Nachmittag.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (10. Juli 2011)

Nase dicht, Fieber, Kopfschmerzen und das bei solch einem Wetter... unendlich/5 -.-


----------



## Dominau (10. Juli 2011)

tonygt schrieb:


> Arggg Dominaus Avatar 3/5


----------



## Konov (10. Juli 2011)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Nase dicht, Fieber, Kopfschmerzen und das bei solch einem Wetter... unendlich/5 -.-




Na gute Besserung dann schonmal!

edit:



tonygt schrieb:


> Arggg Dominaus Avatar 3/5




 Wo ich den das erste Mal gesehen hab, hatte ich direkt etwas Schiss.


----------



## Legendary (10. Juli 2011)

tonygt schrieb:


> Arggg Dominaus Avatar 3/5



Der ist ca. OVER NINETHOUSAND mal besser als deiner. :>


Dieses ständige Wetter Hin-und-Her! Davon krieg ich irgendwann Kopfschmerzen 3/5


----------



## tonygt (10. Juli 2011)

AÖ-Ravenation schrieb:


> Der ist ca. OVER NINETHOUSAND mal besser als deiner. :>
> 
> 
> Dieses ständige Wetter Hin-und-Her! Davon krieg ich irgendwann Kopfschmerzen 3/5



Der is einfach nur anstrengend ;P


----------



## Dominau (10. Juli 2011)

Vor knapp 2 Stunden gings mir noch super, ich war happy drauf. Und jetzt ist wieder alles blöd.
Mein Kumpel mit dem ich Wacken gehn wollte, springt warscheinlich ab. Da er der Fahrer war muss ich jetzt
schauen wie ich hinkomm..

5/5

Mir ist jetzt echt die Lust auf Wacken vergangen. 5/5


----------



## Saji (10. Juli 2011)

Bei LoL mal wieder "over NINE THOUSAND". ^^ 2/5


----------



## tonygt (10. Juli 2011)

Das ich übelste Blasen von meinen Scheissgriffen hab 3/5
Das ich mich grade beim Springen, mitm Bike voll hingelegt hab und mir die Hüfte geprellt und den Ellenbogen aufgeschürft hab 4/5
Das wahrscheinlich meine scheiss Felge, einen Seitenschlag drin hat und das rauszentrieren wieder Geld kostet, was ich diesen Monat nicht habe 5/5


----------



## Dracun (10. Juli 2011)

Das mir sage und schreibe knapp 6 Euro für das Battlefield BC 2 Pack im Steam Summer Sale fehlen ... verdammte hacke  250/5


----------



## Konov (10. Juli 2011)

tonygt schrieb:


> Das ich übelste Blasen von meinen Scheissgriffen hab 3/5
> Das ich mich grade beim Springen, mitm Bike voll hingelegt hab und mir die Hüfte geprellt und den Ellenbogen aufgeschürft hab 4/5
> Das wahrscheinlich meine scheiss Felge, einen Seitenschlag drin hat und das rauszentrieren wieder Geld kostet, was ich diesen Monat nicht habe 5/5



Lass es langsam angehen


----------



## tonygt (10. Juli 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Lass es langsam angehen



Umstellung von Hardtail auf Fully ist echt krass. Mitm Fully komm ich in der Luft immer in schräglage, was mir beim Hardteil nicht passiert. 
Naja danach bin ich die selbe Stelle gleich nochmal gesprungen


----------



## Edou (10. Juli 2011)

Dominau schrieb:


> Vor knapp 2 Stunden gings mir noch super, ich war happy drauf. Und jetzt ist wieder alles blöd.
> Mein Kumpel mit dem ich Wacken gehn wollte, springt warscheinlich ab. Da er der Fahrer war muss ich jetzt
> schauen wie ich hinkomm..
> 
> ...


:< 

Freitag Bang your Head -666/5


----------



## yves1993 (10. Juli 2011)

Dominau schrieb:


> Vor knapp 2 Stunden gings mir noch super, ich war happy drauf. Und jetzt ist wieder alles blöd.
> Mein Kumpel mit dem ich Wacken gehn wollte, springt warscheinlich ab. Da er der Fahrer war muss ich jetzt
> schauen wie ich hinkomm..
> 
> ...



Same here mim Summerbreeze -.-"

Dass ich keine Fotos mehr auf FB hochladen kann (seit Stunden) weil es mal wieder zuviel verlangt ist dass irgendwas auf der Seite funzt... echt man könnte meinen ein Grenzdebiler würde hinter der Programmierung stehen (Jahrelange BEKANNTE Bugs die mit n paar Zeilen HTML Code gefixt wären, Bugs die eigentlich unmöglich sind und trz existieren, täglich neue Bugs und Fehler...) schlimmer als Microsoft oder Blizzard.
Und ja es liegt an FB nicht am Browser oder PC.

Amen/5


----------



## Deathstyle (10. Juli 2011)

yves1993 schrieb:


> Same here mim Summerbreeze -.-"
> 
> Dass ich keine Fotos mehr auf FB hochladen kann (seit Stunden) weil es mal wieder zuviel verlangt ist dass irgendwas auf der Seite funzt... echt man könnte meinen ein Grenzdebiler würde hinter der Programmierung stehen (Jahrelange BEKANNTE Bugs die mit n paar Zeilen HTML Code gefixt wären, Bugs die eigentlich unmöglich sind und trz existieren, täglich neue Bugs und Fehler...) schlimmer als Microsoft oder Blizzard.
> Und ja es liegt an FB nicht am Browser oder PC.
> ...



Darf ich dir sagen das du schon etwas naiv bist? Aber irgendwie hast du ja recht, Microsoft und Blizzard sind ja seit eh und je dafür bekannt nur qualitativ minderwertige C-Ware aus Staaten zu liefern in denen man noch mit dem Atari arbeitet. Achja: 1/5.


----------



## yves1993 (10. Juli 2011)

Dass ich oft übertreibe geb ich ja zu aber teilweise ist es echt unzumutbar.

Oder sag mir was da schief läuft. Ich bin gespannt....


----------



## Ceiwyn (11. Juli 2011)

Die machen das bestimmt absichtlich, nur um dich zu ärgern. ^^


----------



## Dominau (11. Juli 2011)

Ein Freund von mir grad. Nervt mich einfach seit Wochen weil er irgendwas mit mir Zocken will
Jetzt hat er sich Hellgate Global runtergeladen was bei ihm nicht geht. Nun will er vorbei kommen und sich das auf seine Platte ziehn..
Da hab ich einfach grad keine Lust drauf.

3/5


----------



## Manaori (11. Juli 2011)

Wenn jemand meint, dass man mit in Sternchen geschriebenen "necken" oder so einem anderen gegenüber sich Beleidigungen herausnehmen darf - es war ja nur ein Scherz -.- 5/5


----------



## Jordin (11. Juli 2011)

tonygt schrieb:


> Arggg Dominaus Avatar 3/5



Aber sowas von!
Coulrophobie &#8734;/5


----------



## Konov (11. Juli 2011)

Jordin schrieb:


> Aber sowas von!
> Coulrophobie &#8734;/5



Noch nie was davon gehört, aber Google spuckt interessantes aus... 

OH sorry!


----------



## Raffzahl (11. Juli 2011)

Meine Eltern haben mein Fenster morgens aufgemacht. Ich habs nicht gemerkt, gehe zum Zahnarzt und als ich nach Hause gegangen bin, hat es total geregnet. Jetzt ist mir kalt und ich durfte erstmal den Regen in meinem Zimmer wegmachen 4/5


----------



## Manaori (11. Juli 2011)

Dass ich mit meinen 18 Jahren erwachsenen Menschen sagen muss, wie sie eine Freundschaft, die ihnen nicht mehr gut tut und alle in der näheren Umgebung belastet, beenden sollen, weil sie alleine den Arsch nicht in der Hose haben oO 10000/5 und dass besagte Menschen so kindisch sind in ihrem Gezanke dass es weh tut..


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (11. Juli 2011)

Keinen Bock mehr in der Schule rumzuguffeln wenn eh nix mehr passiert 5/5


----------



## Konov (11. Juli 2011)

SWeeT_mushrOOms schrieb:


> Keinen Bock mehr in der Schule rumzuguffeln wenn eh nix mehr passiert 5/5



War die letzten Tage auch kaum anwesend


----------



## Rayon (11. Juli 2011)

geht mir genauso allerdings kann man ja nicht nur fehlen


----------



## Konov (11. Juli 2011)

Rayon schrieb:


> geht mir genauso allerdings kann man ja nicht nur fehlen



Stimmt, wenn man in der letzten Woche halt mal jeden zweiten Tag fehlt ist das nicht so wild.

Ist so eine Grundregel für mich persönlich 
Jeden Tag sollte man nicht verpassen. Für die letzte Woche sag ich mal so 2-3 Tage maximal. Hängt aber auch davon ab was gemacht wird. Wenn noch Tests o.ä. anstehen oder explizit die Anwesenheit kontrolliert wird, sollte man sich lieber hinquälen.


----------



## Rayon (11. Juli 2011)

Man muss es ja nochmal ausnutzen, keiner Attestpflicht zu unterliegen ;D

naja, sobald ich weiß, ob ich als queraussteiger nach der 12. mit Fachabi ein Abschlusszeugnis kriege oder nicht, weiß ich ja auch ob meine Fehlzeiten notiert werden^^


----------



## Ceiwyn (12. Juli 2011)

An den letzten zwei Tagen Uni noch mal totalen Verwaltungsstress. Hier einen Nachweis abholen, dort einen abholen, hier eine Klausur bekommen... wie soll man bei dieser Bürokratie an alles denken? 5/5


----------



## Ellesmere (12. Juli 2011)

Gegenwind 10/5 und das auf dem Hin- und Rückweg!!


----------



## Sh1k4ri (12. Juli 2011)

Dass mein linker Ringfinger angeschwollen ist und ich null Plan hab wieso... 3/5


----------



## B-R-A-I-N (12. Juli 2011)

Mal wieder die LoL-Warteschlange...     3/5
*beiß in die Tastatur*


----------



## Skyler93 (12. Juli 2011)

B-R-A-I-N schrieb:


> Mal wieder die LoL-Warteschlange...   3/5
> *beiß in die Tastatur*



bin drin :=),
wann wirdn endlich lol gefixxt, soviele zockens, hab sogar geld ausgegebn fürn char und skin (um server zu unterstützen) und immernoch kein 2ter server da

Was mich aufregt?
das wenn mein kack abstürzt ich stunde warten muss
over 9000/5


----------



## yves1993 (12. Juli 2011)

Dass meine Sachen von EMP noch immer net da sind... 2/5

Endlich Sommerferien, doch es war jetzt das letzte Jahr zusammen mit meiner jetzigen Klasse. R.I.P. 4.6 ._. 5/5


----------



## Sabito (12. Juli 2011)

Das ich wohl nie wieder Musikunterricht in der Schule haben werde. *schnüff*/5 (Schade um die klassische Musik)


----------



## Konov (12. Juli 2011)

APB Reloaded und das schlechte Balancing bisher. Ist zwar noch ne Beta aber momentan frustet das Game immer mehr 3/5


----------



## Deanne (13. Juli 2011)

2/5: Habe die Liste für meine Einweihungsparty fertig, muss aber leider noch ein paar Leute streichen. Das wird sonst einfach zu voll.


----------



## Ceiwyn (13. Juli 2011)

Für einen popeligen Nebenjob im Lager will der Marktkauf ernsthaft eine schriftliche Bewerbung. 5/5 
Naja, ich nehm einfach die, die damals an den Verfassungsschutz ging und änder sie ein wenig ab. Das wird denen hoffentlich reichen.


----------



## Saalia (13. Juli 2011)

mein vermieter.. hat 2 jahre lang meine stromwerte nicht abgelesen und weitergegeben, trotz mehrfacher aufforderung, da der stromzähler mir nicht zugänglich ist.. unbeschreiblich/5


----------



## Manaori (13. Juli 2011)

Heiß, schwül, Kopfweh, und ich muss mich heut nochmal aufs Rad schwingen und einkaufen >< Und ja, wenn der nächste Laden drei KM weg ist und man nicht sehr sportlich, dann darf das ein Grund zur Bescwerde sein! XD 3/5


----------



## Arthaslight (13. Juli 2011)

Ich will endlich mein Zeug dass ich bei Hardwareversand bestellt habe!


----------



## Konov (13. Juli 2011)

Es regnet Bindfäden 3/5

Augenringe, ich muss früher schlafen gehen 4/5


----------



## Ceiwyn (13. Juli 2011)

Manaori schrieb:


> Heiß, schwül, Kopfweh, und ich muss mich heut nochmal aufs Rad schwingen und einkaufen >< Und ja, wenn der nächste Laden drei KM weg ist und man nicht sehr sportlich, dann darf das ein Grund zur Bescwerde sein! XD 3/5



Darf aber auch ein Grund sein, mehr Sport zu machen. ^^

Totalen Muskelkater, muss das Zimmer putzen, danach wieder Uni und dann wieder heimfahren. *seufz* 5/5


----------



## H2OTest (13. Juli 2011)

Diese verfickten verfickten verfickten LOL SERVER FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU/5


----------



## skyline930 (13. Juli 2011)

LoL-Server OVER 9000/5 (haha, wortwitz)
Sonnenbrand das ich aussehe wie Mr. Krabs 3/5
Regen -.- 5/5


----------



## Mercorius (13. Juli 2011)

Ich warte schon den ganzen Vormittag auf die Lieferung von Zooplus, im DHL steht "wird gelagert bis zur Auslieferung"....meine Katzen haben aber Hunger und wollen das neue Klo -.- Wenn man sich da nicht aufregen darf -.-


----------



## Jordin (13. Juli 2011)

Die Uneinsichtigkeit anderer Leute neverendingstory/5

*Pumpgun_durchlad*


----------



## Manaori (13. Juli 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Darf aber auch ein Grund sein, mehr Sport zu machen. ^^
> 
> Totalen Muskelkater, muss das Zimmer putzen, danach wieder Uni und dann wieder heimfahren. *seufz* 5/5



Ja, natürlich, das hab ich mir eh vorgenommen *g* Das Problem ist eher, dass ich mir das nicht zutrau, weil mein Kreislauf bei dauerschwülem Wetter gerne rumzickt. Kann aber auch sein dass das nur ne Ausrede menes Unterbewusstseins ist. 

Wieder daheim und vergessen, dass ich nur noch zwei Flaschen Mineralwasser habe und eigentlich noch was zu tirnken kaufen wollte 5/5 Nja, hab ich morgen nen G rund wieder rauszufahren ^^



Edit: Dass meine Eiswürfel nach fünf MInuten schon geschmolzen sind :S


----------



## painschkes (13. Juli 2011)

_League of Legens bzw. Riot.

Leona wird einem im Profil angezeigt - ist aber nicht im Shop - yay Riot.

1/5_


----------



## H2OTest (13. Juli 2011)

painschkes schrieb:


> _League of Legens bzw. Riot.
> 
> Leona wird einem im Profil angezeigt - ist aber nicht im Shop - yay Riot.
> 
> 1/5_



gabs ne meldung zu die ist noch nicht freigeschaltet


----------



## Tilbie (13. Juli 2011)

Werbung von verdummungs TV 5/5


----------



## Perkone (13. Juli 2011)

Diese manchmal richtig unfairen Missionen in All points bulletin reloaded. 7 Minuten Gegenstand halten, in letzter Minute getötet werden und Gegener gewinnt....


----------



## Konov (13. Juli 2011)

Perkone schrieb:


> Diese manchmal richtig unfairen Missionen in All points bulletin reloaded. 7 Minuten Gegenstand halten, in letzter Minute getötet werden und Gegener gewinnt....



Jaaa, das ist teilweise richtig frustrierend. Deswegen hab ich da auch gern mal meine Frustmomente und zocke 5 Minute und hör dann wieder auf. ^^
Ist ziemlich unberechenbar.


----------



## B-R-A-I-N (13. Juli 2011)

Wartezeit bei LoL 3/5
Die "Bärenmarke"-Werbung 3/5 ( EXTREM  NERVIG!!!!)


----------



## B-R-A-I-N (13. Juli 2011)

Achja, das wechselhafte Wetter 2/5 ;/


----------



## Dominau (13. Juli 2011)

Der Zocker Abend heute. Waren eigentlich 3 Leute, die gemütlich paar Runden WC3, Killing Floor, usw.. spielen wollten. Vllt noch paar Bier dazu.
Jetzt wurden noch 2 eingeladen, die den ganzen Abend LoL spielen wollen. 
Irgendwie weiß ich jetzt schon das es total scheiße werden wird, da warscheinlich alle LoL spielen werden.
Und ich hasse das Spiel einfach wie die Pest.

Unendlich/5


----------



## Falathrim (13. Juli 2011)

Dominau schrieb:


> Der Zocker Abend heute. Waren eigentlich 3 Leute, die gemütlich paar Runden WC3, Killing Floor, usw.. spielen wollten. Vllt noch paar Bier dazu.
> Jetzt wurden noch 2 eingeladen, die den ganzen Abend LoL spielen wollen.
> Irgendwie weiß ich jetzt schon das es total scheiße werden wird, da warscheinlich alle LoL spielen werden.
> Und ich hasse das Spiel einfach wie die Pest.
> ...



Keine Sorge, bei den Serverwartezeiten von LoL könnt ihr die ganze Nacht was anderes zocken, so gegen 3 werden sich die Leute dann bei LoL einloggen können (und keinen Bock mehr haben)


----------



## Konov (13. Juli 2011)

Falathrim schrieb:


> Keine Sorge, bei den Serverwartezeiten von LoL könnt ihr die ganze Nacht was anderes zocken, so gegen 3 werden sich die Leute dann bei LoL einloggen können (und keinen Bock mehr haben)



Sie werden wohl eher im Netzwerk zocken, dann ist es egal ob irgendein Server online ist.


----------



## Ceiwyn (13. Juli 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Sie werden wohl eher im Netzwerk zocken, dann ist es egal ob irgendein Server online ist.



Das geht bei LoL? Du brauchst zum Einloggen doch den Client.


----------



## Konov (13. Juli 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Das geht bei LoL? Du brauchst zum Einloggen doch den Client.



Achso, weiß ich nicht. Ich bin von bisherigen Games ausgegangen wo das immer so war. 

Habe LOL nie gespielt.


----------



## BlizzLord (13. Juli 2011)

Nackte Frauen bei Body Lotion Werbung...
Muss man mittlerweile echt ALLES mit Titten verkaufen? *rolleyes*

Mich regen ja schon diese sinnlos Parfüm Werbungen auf die überhaupt keinen Sinn ergeben.

Einfallslose Werbe Branche. :/


----------



## Ceiwyn (13. Juli 2011)

BlizzLord schrieb:


> Muss man mittlerweile echt ALLES mit Titten verkaufen? *rolleyes*



Magst du etwa keine?


----------



## BlizzLord (13. Juli 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Magst du etwa keine?



Darum gehts ja gar nicht. 
Aber wenn ich mir Nackte Frauen angucken möchte such ich mir ne Freundin oder geh auf einschlägige Seiten...

Vorallem läuft diese Werbung von früh bis Abends bin zwar kein "omg omgomg KINDER KÖNNEN BRÜSTE SEHEN WELTUTERGANG!!!111" Typ aber was vermittelt es einem Kind wenn es überall nur Titten Ärsche und sonstwas sieht.
Irgendwann wird für Pizza mit ner Nackten Tusse geworben egal ob es zum Produkt passt oder nicht.

Ich sollte mit langsam angewöhnen Kommas auch in Foren zu nutzen meine Sätze werden über Zeit immer länger.


----------



## Skatero (13. Juli 2011)

BlizzLord schrieb:


> aber was vermittelt es einem Kind wenn es überall nur Titten Ärsche und sonstwas sieht.



Dass Titten und Ärsche toll sind?


----------



## Konov (14. Juli 2011)

Skatero schrieb:


> Dass Titten und Ärsche toll sind?



Wohl eher den freizügigen Umgang mit selbigen - wohin das führt lässt Interpretationsspielraum offen. ^^


----------



## Edou (14. Juli 2011)

Im Holiday Park zu sitzen und mich zu langweilen. O.o 5/5


----------



## Konov (14. Juli 2011)

Edou schrieb:


> Im Holiday Park zu sitzen und mich zu langweilen. O.o 5/5



Was machst du im Holiday Park? Holidays? 

@Topic
Das Wetter: Sturm und graue Wolken 4/5


----------



## Selor Kiith (14. Juli 2011)

Achtung Luxusprob incoming:

Keine Ahnung zu haben, was ich für den THW Dienst mir auf den MP3 Player packen soll, wo eh noch zu wenig Platz drauf ist 3/5


----------



## SchlimmsterAlptraum (14. Juli 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> @Topic
> Das Wetter: Sturm und graue Wolken 4/5



das wetter ist doch extreeeeemst geil 
meiner meinung nach zumindest ^^

@ topic 

tanks die extra vor dem kampf aufmounten und dann erst reinrennen (warum tut ihr das?!) und ich halt erst nach den ersten salven multishots merke dass irreführung sowas nich akzeptiert :/

3/5


----------



## Konov (14. Juli 2011)

SchlimmsterAlptraum schrieb:


> das wetter ist doch extreeeeemst geil
> meiner meinung nach zumindest ^^



Ist ne nette Abwechslung aber momentan ist es eher Waschküche weil es immer noch warm ist aber kein Regen fällt. ^^
Ich mag dieses Mischmasch nicht. Wenns wenigstens kübeln würde aus Eimern, dann wärs ok. 

Oder halt Sonne, aber das sieht momentan eher nicht danach aus...


----------



## Ceiwyn (14. Juli 2011)

Edou schrieb:


> Im Holiday Park zu sitzen und mich zu langweilen. O.o 5/5



Wo wohnst du denn, dass du da hingehst? Ich fahr da lieber 100 Km in den Europapark. Endlos besser.


----------



## SchlimmsterAlptraum (14. Juli 2011)

Beschützer des Hyjal die einfach nur daneben stehen und zuschauen wie du verreckst.

6/5


----------



## Sh1k4ri (14. Juli 2011)

dass ich morgen von 12:30 bis 21 Uhr arbeiten muss... 10/5. 

Da lohnt sich das feiern auch net mehr -.-


----------



## Sabito (14. Juli 2011)

Dass ich überlege wieder mit WoW anzufangen, obwohl ich seit 4 Monaten von weg bin. -.- 100/5 so toll ist WoW nun auch nicht


----------



## Sh1k4ri (14. Juli 2011)

Es gibt doch ne 7 Tage Schnupper-Aktion. Hab da ne Woche umsonst bekommen, länger als eine halbe Stunde hab ich nie gespielt. Ist irgendwie ausgelutscht.


----------



## Sabito (14. Juli 2011)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Es gibt doch ne 7 Tage Schnupper-Aktion. Hab da ne Woche umsonst bekommen, länger als eine halbe Stunde hab ich nie gespielt. Ist irgendwie ausgelutscht.



Das Prob ist das die beidne Accs, die wir haben (einer gehört mir einer meinem Dad) über meinen Vater laufen.


----------



## B-R-A-I-N (14. Juli 2011)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Es gibt doch ne 7 Tage Schnupper-Aktion. Hab da ne Woche umsonst bekommen, länger als eine halbe Stunde hab ich nie gespielt. Ist irgendwie ausgelutscht.


Da hast du sooooooo recht :/
Hab mich erst gefreut "wuhu, gratis WoW spielen, das wird toll" und schon nach einer Stunde war die Luft raus


----------



## Sabito (14. Juli 2011)

B-R-A-I-N schrieb:


> Da hast du sooooooo recht :/
> Hab mich erst gefreut "wuhu, gratis WoW spielen, das wird toll" und schon nach einer Stunde war die Luft raus



Ich würde einen neuen Healpala anfangen und den als DD aufbauen, das macht Spaß^^


----------



## Lari (14. Juli 2011)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> dass ich morgen von 12:30 bis 21 Uhr arbeiten muss... 10/5.
> 
> Da lohnt sich das feiern auch net mehr -.-



Wann gehst du denn bitte feiern? 
Bei uns in der Region betritt man die Location erst ab 0 Uhr, wenn man was au sich hält ^_^

Bundesanstalt für Materialprüfung: 3/5


----------



## Olliruh (14. Juli 2011)

Scheiß Wind !! 1000000/5
Ich verfluche seine Eltern...


----------



## Ellesmere (14. Juli 2011)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Scheiß Wind !! 1000000/5
> Ich verfluche seine Eltern...




Dito!!

eine Millionen/5


----------



## Xiin (14. Juli 2011)

Dass ich für die Jacke die ich will nach Paris/Wien muss 10000000/5.


----------



## Edou (14. Juli 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Was machst du im Holiday Park? Holidays?
> 
> @Topic
> Das Wetter: Sturm und graue Wolken 4/5


Klassenfahrt. =) - War am Anfang alleine, hab dann wieder mitn paar Leuten aus der Klasse noch was gemacht. =)



Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Wo wohnst du denn, dass du da hingehst? Ich fahr da lieber 100 Km in den Europapark. Endlos besser.



Mannheim. Europapark wäre uns auch lieber gewesen 3h fahrt ca, aber wäre unserer Lehrerin zu viel geworden (Thema: Geug lehrer die Mitfahren + Übernachtung, wollte sie sich nicht Antun. Kann ich bei so manchen Chaoten bei uns Verstehn. ) 
Aber njaa, Holiday Park ging auch noch. =)


----------



## B-R-A-I-N (14. Juli 2011)

Mich regt auf...

...die Show, welche grade auf Pro7 läuft 3/5

...dass es hier immer noch nicht regnet  2/5


----------



## tonygt (14. Juli 2011)

Das ich mich nicht entscheiden kann, ob ich nochn an Teich zum Feiern gehen soll, weil es so Kalt ist und ich hinlaufen muss, da ein Fahrrad von mir noch am Bahnhof steht und ich das andere dahin nicht mitnehmen will und mitm Auto fahren wär auch scheisse weil ich was trinken will 4/5


----------



## Saji (14. Juli 2011)

Heute beim Rollerfahren vom Regen "überrascht" worden... 3/5

Fast 50 Euro ausgegeben 4/5 für ein super niedliches Meerschweinchen! -10/5 *g*


----------



## M1ghtymage (14. Juli 2011)

Wieso regt dich das super niedliche Meerschweinchen so auf?


----------



## tonygt (14. Juli 2011)

Ich glaub ihn regt das das ausgegebene Geld auf


----------



## Sabito (14. Juli 2011)

Das Meerschwinchen hat -10/5 also freut er sich mit 10/5 darüber


----------



## tonygt (14. Juli 2011)

Sabito schrieb:


> Das Meerschwinchen hat -10/5 also freut er sich mit 10/5 darüber



Wohler eher mit 6/5 weil ihn ja die 50 Euro 4/5 aufregen


----------



## B-R-A-I-N (14. Juli 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




So'n Fellknäuel würd bei mir direkt eine -100/5 bekommen..Awww....:-)


----------



## Sh1k4ri (14. Juli 2011)

Aber wieso regt er sich über das Geld fürn Meerschweinchen 4/5 auf, man weiß ja für wie viel man sich sowat zulegt.


----------



## yves1993 (14. Juli 2011)

Dass der Youtube Downloader netmehr geht... 4/5

Das Wetter zurzeit 2/5


----------



## Saji (14. Juli 2011)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Aber wieso regt er sich über das Geld fürn Meerschweinchen 4/5 auf, man weiß ja für wie viel man sich sowat zulegt.



Also ums mal aufzulösen: eigentlich wollte ich ja nur gucken was mir der Spaß kosten würde. An Geld ausgeben habe ich, als ich los bin, gar nicht gedacht. Dann sah ich aber das süße Tier und musste es sofort haben. Man könnte also sagen "ungeplant 50 Euro ausgegeben 4/5". ^^ Das Meerschweinchen kann natürlich nichts dafür. Das ist super niedlich und was weiß ich nicht noch alles. =)


----------



## BlizzLord (15. Juli 2011)

Saji schrieb:


> Also ums mal aufzulösen: eigentlich wollte ich ja nur gucken was mir der Spaß kosten würde. An Geld ausgeben habe ich, als ich los bin, gar nicht gedacht. Dann sah ich aber das süße Tier und musste es sofort haben. Man könnte also sagen "ungeplant 50 Euro ausgegeben 4/5". ^^ Das Meerschweinchen kann natürlich nichts dafür. Das ist super niedlich und was weiß ich nicht noch alles. =)



Aber für alles drum un dran oder also Käfig undso?

Ansonsten muss das Vieh ja aus Gold sein.^^


----------



## Manaori (15. Juli 2011)

Dass ich in meinen Boxen (musik aus) grade was gehört hab, das klang, als hätte wer mit mir geskyped und die Verbindung verloren.. also so 'n abgebrochenes "hi" oder so...und nein, ich skype/telefoniere/sonst was gerade mit keinem! 10000/5 weil irgendwie beängstigend ._.


----------



## Dropz (15. Juli 2011)

Das Wetter  5/5 :<


----------



## schneemaus (15. Juli 2011)

Edou schrieb:


> Klassenfahrt. =) - War am Anfang alleine, hab dann wieder mitn paar Leuten aus der Klasse noch was gemacht. =)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yay, Holiday Park. Da war ich mit der Klasse auch mal  Gibt's die Wasserski-Show noch?
An sich ist der Park ja nicht schlecht, aber hat halt nicht so viele Attraktionen. Die G-Force ist mir persönlich zu dolle, die bin ich einmal gefahren und wollte dann nicht mehr, der Free Fall Tower ist auch nicht unbedingt was für Leute mit Höhenangst (ich hab es einmal mitgemacht und blöderweise oben einmal für zwei Sekunden die Augen geöffnet. Danach war ich panisch, bis ich wieder unten war. Der Fall selbst hat mir kaum was ausgemacht). Die gelbe Korkenzieher-Achterbahn ist ganz cool, man kriegt aber auf Dauer Genickschmerzen, wenn man die mehrmals hintereinander fährt (ausprobiert ^^). Die Raftingbahn ist ganz cool, hat aber jeder Freizeitpark, genau wie so ne Fässer-Wildwasserbahn. Ansonsten gibt's halt noch son paar Standards, Schiffschaukel bla bla bla... Aber die Wasserski-Show hat gerockt. Allerdings fand ich das Phantasialand besser, den Europapark sowieso.

BTT: Smash Bros. Brawl kommt heute für die Softwarepyramide raus (22 Öcken) und ich hab heute kein Auto, um zum Mediamarkt zu fahrn, gnaaaah 3/5
Halsschmerzen - hoffentlich kommt keine Erkältung 4/5


----------



## Ceiwyn (15. Juli 2011)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Yay, Holiday Park. Da war ich mit der Klasse auch mal  Gibt's die Wasserski-Show noch?
> An sich ist der Park ja nicht schlecht, aber hat halt nicht so viele Attraktionen. Die G-Force ist mir persönlich zu dolle, die bin ich einmal gefahren und wollte dann nicht mehr, der Free Fall Tower ist auch nicht unbedingt was für Leute mit Höhenangst (ich hab es einmal mitgemacht und blöderweise oben einmal für zwei Sekunden die Augen geöffnet. Danach war ich panisch, bis ich wieder unten war. Der Fall selbst hat mir kaum was ausgemacht). Die gelbe Korkenzieher-Achterbahn ist ganz cool, man kriegt aber auf Dauer Genickschmerzen, wenn man die mehrmals hintereinander fährt (ausprobiert ^^). Die Raftingbahn ist ganz cool, hat aber jeder Freizeitpark, genau wie so ne Fässer-Wildwasserbahn. Ansonsten gibt's halt noch son paar Standards, Schiffschaukel bla bla bla... Aber die Wasserski-Show hat gerockt. Allerdings fand ich das Phantasialand besser, den Europapark sowieso.



Ich geh jedes Jahr mindestens ein mal in den Europapark, muss ja von Karlsruhe aus nur eine Stunde fahren. Den Holidaypark schenke ich mir, da finde ich alles langweilig. Die Geforce ist nicht schlecht, aber dafür steh ich keine 30 Minuten an. 



schneemaus schrieb:


> Halsschmerzen - hoffentlich kommt keine Erkältung 4/5



Schal anziehen und mit Schal ins Bett gehen, hilft bei mir immer. 


Wollte heute joggen, aber noch zu starken Muskelkater. Doof. x/5


----------



## schneemaus (15. Juli 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Ich geh jedes Jahr mindestens ein mal in den Europapark, muss ja von Karlsruhe aus nur eine Stunde fahren. Den Holidaypark schenke ich mir, da finde ich alles langweilig. Die Geforce ist nicht schlecht, aber dafür steh ich keine 30 Minuten an.
> 
> 
> 
> Schal anziehen und mit Schal ins Bett gehen, hilft bei mir immer.



Also ich find den Europapark auch toll, aber is halt auch ziemlich teuer. Dass das Phantasialand mittlerweile aber auch 37,50€ verlangt, find ich ziemlich übertrieben. Zumal man dann für Winja's Fear oder die Black Mamba immer noch teilweise über ne Stunde anstehen muss, ist schon ziemlich hart. Oder aber man kauft sich für 10 oder 15€ nochmal nen Pass, wo man dann fünfmal direkt rein darf. Klasse oO

Den Schal hab ich mir heute Morgen direkt angezogen, als ich die Halsschmerzen gemerkt hab. Ist bis jetzt auch noch nicht schlimmer geworden, mal abwarten, wie es morgen früh aussieht :/


----------



## Konov (15. Juli 2011)

Dropz schrieb:


> Das Wetter 5/5 :<



Dito  5/5


----------



## Aeonflu-X (15. Juli 2011)

Niederlande sind nicht mehr so liberal wie früher. 5/5 -.-


----------



## Magogan (15. Juli 2011)

Dieses verdammte UMTS! Seit fast 4 Jahren darf ich jetzt schon andauernd mit Verbindungsabbrüchen rechnen und muss damit leben! Relativ häufig geht das Internet stundenlang überhaupt nicht! Und für diesen Mist zahlen wir 30 Euro im Monat! Die Geschwindigkeit von bis zu 7,2 MBit/s ist lange nicht erreicht, ich liege meist bei 0,5 MBit/s! 512 KBit/s mit häufigen Verbindungsabbrüchen, Komplettausfällen und hoher Latenz für 30 Euro im Monat! Und das ist wohlgemerkt die beste Internetverbindung, die hier verfügbar ist! Oh mann =( 

Wie doll mich das aufregt? Immer, wenn das Internet ausfällt oder die Verbindung abbricht _[Eine so hohe Zahl, dass führende Wissenschaftler sich seit Jahren darüber streiten, ob sie überhaupt existiert]/5_

Wenn das Internet dann mal wieder geht _0/5_ ... 

Da das Internet oft ausfällt also insgesamt ... hmm ... _[Eine nicht genau definierte, aber sehr hohe Zahl]/5_


----------



## Sh1k4ri (15. Juli 2011)

Mich auf der Arbeit übergeben zu haben und nun, wo ich dachte dass ich gesund bin, das 2te Wochenende hintereinander im Bett liegen zu dürfen... unglaublich/5. 

Wie peinlich mir das war -.-


----------



## Konov (15. Juli 2011)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Mich auf der Arbeit übergeben zu haben und nun, wo ich dachte dass ich gesund bin, das 2te Wochenende hintereinander im Bett liegen zu dürfen... unglaublich/5.
> 
> Wie peinlich mir das war -.-



Haben es denn alle mitbekommen??^^


----------



## Sh1k4ri (15. Juli 2011)

zum Glück nicht, dann wäre ich ja gestorben... 

Nur mein Ausbildungsleiter, ich habs auch noch zur Toilette geschafft.


----------



## Konov (15. Juli 2011)

Ach na dann schwamm drüber 
Und gute Besserung!


----------



## schneemaus (15. Juli 2011)

Auf der Arbeit zu Kotzen hab ich auch schon geschafft. Ich bin immer noch der Überzeugung, dass es der McChicken war, weil mir ungefähr ne Stunde danach anfing schlecht zu werden und ich nochma ne halbe Stunde später zum Klo rennen musste. Danach war alles wieder gut. Kann ja nur der McChicken gewesen sein >_>

BTT:
Dass ich doch noch das Auto über's Wochenende hab, grad Smash Bros. kaufen wollte, in VIER Läden war und mir überall gesagt wurde "Nö, kam heute raus, ham wir aber nich bekommen" - in einem Mediamarkt sogar "Komisch, dachte eigentlich, das wär bestellt worden, ich wusste, dass das heute rauskommt und sie sind schon die fünfte Person, die heute danach fragt" 100/5, kein Smash Bros am Wochenende, obwohl ich mich so drauf gefreut hab >.<


----------



## Perkone (15. Juli 2011)

Dass ich heute mein neues Fernrohr zwar teilweise zusammengebaut hab, aber nicht mehr richtig testen kann weil schon bisschen betrunken 5/5


----------



## Felix^^ (15. Juli 2011)

Perkone schrieb:


> Dass ich heute mein neues Fernrohr zwar teilweise zusammengebaut hab, aber nicht mehr richtig testen kann weil schon bisschen betrunken 5/5



Willste damit die Nachbarin begaffen?


----------



## Perkone (15. Juli 2011)

Felix, wenn ich eine geile Nachbarin hätte, würd ichs wahrscheinlich tun. Nur um deine Vermutung zu bekräftigen ^^


----------



## Konov (15. Juli 2011)

Felix^^ schrieb:


> Willste damit die Nachbarin begaffen?


----------



## Sabito (15. Juli 2011)

Dass die intregierte Webcam von meinem Leptop nicht funktionieren mag. -.- 10/5


----------



## BlizzLord (15. Juli 2011)

Perkone schrieb:


> Felix, wenn ich eine geile Nachbarin hätte, würd ichs wahrscheinlich tun. Nur um deine Vermutung zu bekräftigen ^^



Sei mal lieber vorsichtig "Alles was sie sagen kann und wird gegen sie verwendet werden" 

Also fals mal ne Klage kommt weisst du warum!


----------



## Saji (15. Juli 2011)

BlizzLord schrieb:


> Aber für alles drum un dran oder also Käfig undso?
> 
> Ansonsten muss das Vieh ja aus Gold sein.^^



Käfig hatte ich noch. Waren also nur das Meerschwein, Häuschen, Napf, Wasserflasche und Futter. Einstreu und Heu gab es von der Nachbarin geschenkt. ^^


----------



## Ellesmere (16. Juli 2011)

Das ich nicht schlafen kann 3/5 und darum hier sitze und ein Bier trinke 5/5


----------



## Konov (16. Juli 2011)

Ellesmere schrieb:


> Das ich nicht schlafen kann 3/5 und darum hier sitze und ein Bier trinke 5/5



Hatten Vollmond heute nacht, sah jedenfalls so aus... der Mond hat hier die ganze Bude erleuchtet. Ich konnte auch nicht schlafen. 4/5


----------



## BlizzLord (16. Juli 2011)

Tja willkommen im Club ich kann seit 2 Tagen nicht mehr schlafen müde werde ich erst um 5-6(!) Uhr morgens...
Leg ich mich vorher hin liege ich 2-3 Stunden rum und glotze die Wand an.


----------



## Selor Kiith (17. Juli 2011)

Viel Regen bei einer Sommerfeier 4/5


----------



## Konov (17. Juli 2011)

Die nächsten 2 Wochen (!!!) nur Regen angesagt  5/5


----------



## tonygt (17. Juli 2011)

Ich würde darauf nicht vertrauen ham am Mittwoch auch für das ganze Wochende Regen vorhergesagt, und Gestern hatten wir stralenden Sonnenschein die Wetter vorhersagen sind derzeit extrem unzutreffend

3/5 Heute leider keine längere Tour sondern eher 2 Kurze Touren


----------



## B-R-A-I-N (17. Juli 2011)

Alle reden von Regen bloß hier ist kaum welcher =( 1/5
Ich will Regen....


----------



## Sabito (17. Juli 2011)

Dass es hier vll 2min lang regnet immer -.- 5/5 Ich will richtigen regen!!


----------



## tonygt (17. Juli 2011)

Fuck das ich grade losfahren wollte zum Hometrail und es jetzt wieder anfängt zu regnen als ob man die Sinnflut nachstellen müsste 3/5
Der Trail wahrscheinlich später unbefahrbar sein wird 5/5


----------



## Konov (17. Juli 2011)

tonygt schrieb:


> Ich würde darauf nicht vertrauen ham am Mittwoch auch für das ganze Wochende Regen vorhergesagt, und Gestern hatten wir stralenden Sonnenschein die Wetter vorhersagen sind derzeit extrem unzutreffend



Hoffen wirs mal!


----------



## Sabito (17. Juli 2011)

Dass ich heute nicht solange aufbleiben kann, weil ich morgen um 6:30uhr aufstehen muss, weil meine Mutter, mein Bro und ich Morgenfrüh mal weg müssen. -.- 3/5


----------



## Alux (17. Juli 2011)

FETTER Kater unendlich / 5


----------



## Sabito (17. Juli 2011)

Fütter deine Katze doch nicht so viel!/ Was trinkst du auch so viel?


----------



## Konov (17. Juli 2011)

Sabito schrieb:


> Dass ich heute nicht solange aufbleiben kann, weil ich morgen um 6:30uhr aufstehen muss, weil meine Mutter, mein Bro und ich Morgenfrüh mal weg müssen. -.- 3/5



Wo müsster hin?
Bleib doch im Bett


----------



## Sabito (17. Juli 2011)

Wir gehen zum Anwalt meiner Mutter, damit mein Dad uns nicht mehr damit nerven kann, bzw. behaupten kann unsere Mutter hält uns von ihm fern.


----------



## Konov (17. Juli 2011)

Sabito schrieb:


> Wir gehen zum Anwalt meiner Mutter, damit mein Dad uns nicht mehr damit nerven kann, bzw. behaupten kann unsere Mutter hält uns von ihm fern.



Ahhh noch ein Scheidungskind, willkommen im Club 
Bei mir is aber schon länger her.


----------



## Olliruh (17. Juli 2011)

Ich bin auch ein Scheidungskind 
Aber bei mir ist das richtig nice ,jetzt hab ich sonen richtigen Bonzen Dad (also mein Leiblicher Vater) 
& von dem bekomm ich alles was ich will *-*


----------



## Sabito (17. Juli 2011)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Ich bin auch ein Scheidungskind
> Aber bei mir ist das richtig nice ,jetzt hab ich sonen richtigen Bonzen Dad (also mein Leiblicher Vater)
> & von dem bekomm ich alles was ich will *-*



Meiner meint immer, wir sollen mit ihm was machen, dann schlagen wir ihm vor mal ins Kino zugehen und seine Antwort ist: "Nee, dafür hab ich kein Geld.", ich meine WTF? Aber immerschön was mit seiner Freundin und ihren Söhnen machen, ich habe die Nase von ihm voll. -.-


----------



## s0re (17. Juli 2011)

Sabito schrieb:


> Meiner meint immer, wir sollen mit ihm was machen, dann schlagen wir ihm vor mal ins Kino zugehen und seine Antwort ist: "Nee, dafür hab ich kein Geld.", ich meine WTF? Aber immerschön was mit seiner Freundin und ihren Söhnen machen, ich habe die Nase von ihm voll. -.-






/fullquote, sowas nervt-.-'


----------



## Konov (17. Juli 2011)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Ich bin auch ein Scheidungskind
> Aber bei mir ist das richtig nice ,jetzt hab ich sonen richtigen Bonzen Dad (also mein Leiblicher Vater)
> & von dem bekomm ich alles was ich will *-*



AHAHAHA das is natürlich eine günstige Wendung für dich 




Sabito schrieb:


> Meiner meint immer, wir sollen mit ihm was machen, dann schlagen wir ihm vor mal ins Kino zugehen und seine Antwort ist: "Nee, dafür hab ich kein Geld.", ich meine WTF? Aber immerschön was mit seiner Freundin und ihren Söhnen machen, ich habe die Nase von ihm voll. -.-



Man Vadder möchte auch öfter was mit mir unternehmen aber ich weich da meistens irgendwie aus. Besonders gute Beziehung hab ich zu ihm nicht. Gewöhnt man sich aber dran. ^^


----------



## BlizzLord (17. Juli 2011)

Hmm scheint wohl bei jedem so zu sein.
Mein Vater nervt im Moment auch nur. :>

Wobei ich ehh nicht soo der Familien Typ bin.


----------



## Edou (17. Juli 2011)

Bang your Head ist vorbei. :/ 3/5 War richtig Genial, aber auch nur 3/5 weil ich doch froh bin, arg viel länger und mein Rücken wäre Tot. :<


----------



## Konov (17. Juli 2011)

Das Mistwetter IMMER NOCH 5/5

Wenn der Lieferant für meinen Döner wieder ne ganze Stunde braucht. 4/5


----------



## Sh1k4ri (17. Juli 2011)

Aha aha aha. Erst Joggen und dann Döner essen ?


----------



## Sabito (17. Juli 2011)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Aha aha aha. Erst Joggen und dann Döner essen ?



Ja und, ich habe gestern nach dem Radfahren auch einen Döner gegessen.^^


----------



## Konov (17. Juli 2011)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Aha aha aha. Erst Joggen und dann Döner essen ?



Rüchtüch!


----------



## orkman (17. Juli 2011)

wollte diese woche ne nette krankenschwester um ihre nummer bitten/fragen und sie mal zu was einladen ... doch die besagte hat dieses wochenende nen neuen freund gefunden .... -.- unendlich/5


----------



## kaepteniglo (17. Juli 2011)

Da warst du wohl zu langsam. Pech.


----------



## Cysiaron (17. Juli 2011)

rausfinden, das man ne ganze weile echt guten cs hat um dann festzustellen, dass die entsprechende dame lediglich das zweitprofil der eigenen freundin ist.


----------



## Konov (17. Juli 2011)

Cysiaron schrieb:


> rausfinden, das man ne ganze weile echt guten cs hat um dann festzustellen, dass die entsprechende dame lediglich das zweitprofil der eigenen freundin ist.



Cybersex? Wer braucht denn sowas


----------



## Cysiaron (17. Juli 2011)

ich brauch des... sm hat nicht zwangsläufig was mit sex zu tun^^

ahja... es ist sonntag... morgen folgt ein montag. mein urlaub ist zuende.

und verflucht nochmal... meine waschmaschine lässt socken verschwinden.


----------



## Olliruh (17. Juli 2011)

Meine Micro SD-Speicherkarte -.- 
Sie funktioniert ausgezeichnet & von einem moment auf den anderen kann mein Handy die ja leider nicht mehr lesen,aber das Handy von meinem Bruder schon(er hat genau das selbe Handy). 
Kennt sich da jmd aus ? 
ansonsten enrage/5


----------



## orkman (17. Juli 2011)

kaepteniglo schrieb:


> Da warst du wohl zu langsam. Pech.



ja aber is dumm ... das is die ironie meines lebens ... wie hoch is schon die wahrscheinlichkeit dass sowas passiert ... verdammter dreck


----------



## BlizzLord (17. Juli 2011)

orkman schrieb:


> ja aber is dumm ... das is die ironie meines lebens ... wie hoch is schon die wahrscheinlichkeit dass sowas passiert ... verdammter dreck



Vielleicht wollt sie auch einfach höfflich sein und dir kein "verpiss dich" ins Gesicht knallen. ;D
(Auf gut Deutsch gesagt)

Hachja die Motivation Bombe schlägt wieder ein. :>


----------



## orkman (17. Juli 2011)

BlizzLord schrieb:


> Vielleicht wollt sie auch einfach höfflich sein und dir kein "verpiss dich" ins Gesicht knallen. ;D
> (Auf gut Deutsch gesagt)
> 
> Hachja die Motivation Bombe schlägt wieder ein. :>



und woher sollte sie wissen dass ich sie diese woche fragen wollte ? kristallkugel ? glueckskeks ?^^ ...


----------



## BlizzLord (17. Juli 2011)

orkman schrieb:


> und woher sollte sie wissen dass ich sie diese woche fragen wollte ? kristallkugel ? glueckskeks ?^^ ...



Keine Ahnung göttliche Fügung Schicksal Zufall such dir was aus ;D


----------



## yves1993 (18. Juli 2011)

Das Wetter... wenn denn dieser blöde Wind net wär -.-" Regen/ Temperatur ist mir egal aber der Wind ARRRGHH 5/5


----------



## Selor Kiith (18. Juli 2011)

yves1993 schrieb:


> Das Wetter... wenn denn dieser blöde Wind net wär -.-" Regen/ Temperatur ist mir egal aber der Wind ARRRGHH 5/5






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



scnr :>

Aufreger... Eh wir haben kein Eis mehr da 5/5


----------



## Magogan (18. Juli 2011)

Dass meine bestellte Gaming-Maus kaputt ist ... Da ich aber sofortigen Ersatz bekommen habe (wird in ca. 2 Tagen geliefert), regt mich das nur ein wenig auf 0,5/5

Dass meine letzten Dienstag bestellte Beamer-Leinwand noch nicht geliefert wurde (ja gut, Sperrgut braucht halt ein wenig länger) ebenfalls 0,5/5, da ich die Leinwand erst in meiner neuen Wohnung ab dem 1. August brauche.

Will diese ganzen Bestellungen endlich geliefert bekommen, dann habe ich wenigstens den technischen Teil meines Umzuges fast vollständig fertig (nur in der Küche fehlt noch Kühlschrank, Mikrowelle, Wasserkocher, Eierkocher und diverse Kleingeräte sowie eine Arbeitsplatte, Schränke, eine Spüle, zwei Stühle und ein Tisch - doch so viel noch? Oo). Das stresst mich alles ein wenig


----------



## Konov (18. Juli 2011)

Magogan schrieb:


> Dass meine bestellte Gaming-Maus kaputt ist ... Da ich aber sofortigen Ersatz bekommen habe (wird in ca. 2 Tagen geliefert), regt mich das nur ein wenig auf 0,5/5
> 
> Dass meine letzten Dienstag bestellte Beamer-Leinwand noch nicht geliefert wurde (ja gut, Sperrgut braucht halt ein wenig länger) ebenfalls 0,5/5, da ich die Leinwand erst in meiner neuen Wohnung ab dem 1. August brauche.
> 
> Will diese ganzen Bestellungen endlich geliefert bekommen, dann habe ich wenigstens den technischen Teil meines Umzuges fast vollständig fertig (nur in der Küche fehlt noch Kühlschrank, Mikrowelle, Wasserkocher, Eierkocher und diverse Kleingeräte sowie eine Arbeitsplatte, Schränke, eine Spüle, zwei Stühle und ein Tisch - doch so viel noch? Oo). Das stresst mich alles ein wenig



Da hast du aber verdammt viel Zeuch in deiner eigenen Bude für nen 17jährigen. ^^

Immer noch das Wetter 3/5


----------



## Magogan (18. Juli 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Da hast du aber verdammt viel Zeuch in deiner eigenen Bude für nen 17jährigen. ^^



Naja ... PC, Monitor, Drucker, Scanner, Beamer, eine Leinwand für den Beamer, WLAN-Router, ne alte PS2, einen Receiver fürs Kabelfernsehen, ein Soundsystem (5.1), noch ein älteres Soundsystem (2.1) für die PS2 und dann halt diverse Geräte, um das alles richtig nutzen zu können (einen HDMI-Umschalter und einen Audio-Wandler SPDIF -> Klinke) ... viel mehr auch nicht 

Na gut, das ist wirklich viel ... hat sich über die Jahre angesammelt


----------



## Laxera (18. Juli 2011)

....hallo....will ja net unhöflich sein, aber:

sach mal juuuunge, hast du n' geldscheißer oder wie? (ich meine ich hab auch viel pc zeug, aber für nen beamer oder sowas hat es noch net gereicht....wenn ich noch dazu all das andere was du gekauft hast kaufen müsste, dann währe mein konto danach um einiges leerer......)

ne im ernst: wie leistest du dir die ganzen sachen - vor allem wenn du echt 17 bist (wie jemand weiter oben meinte)?

naja was regt mich heute auf:

Wetter! 4/5 (kalt, bewölkt und windig)

Kinder in der Umgebung (sicher ich war auch laut, aber ich war - damals - meist auf nem spielplatz oder an der donau (mein kaff liegt direkt daneben)....aber die: immer im garten krach machen und rumschreien etc.....geht mir tierisch auf den sack (können froh sein das deren eltern meist da sind, sonst würd ich die mal zusammen-lassen das es sich gewaschen hat).....meine eltern hätten mir die löffel lang gezogen für sowas!) 10568/5 

mfg LAX


----------



## Sabito (18. Juli 2011)

Wo ich hier gerade Kinder lese.....
Ach freue ich mich auf die zwei kleinen Söhne von dem Freund meiner Mutter, der kleine war nun 6 Wochen bei seiner Mutter und beleidigt seine Lehrer (ich sage lieber nicht mit was, aber ich glaube man kann es sich denken), bedroht Mitschülern und weitere diverse Dinge, der Größere von den beiden soll auch nicht ganz ohne sein, hat er aber bei uns noch nie gezeigt.
Ach wie ich mich auf die freue *ironie off*, wenn der kleine auch nur den Mund aufmacht, dann......
Also Googol (10^100)/5

Edit: Death Note zuende geschaut, brauche neuen Anime. -.- 5/5


----------



## Schrottinator (18. Juli 2011)

Stelle für das Praxissemester jetzt doch nicht bekommen und es nur auf eigene Nachfrage nach 1 Monat erfahren. Jetzt habe ich gar keine Stelle für das nächste Semester. 5/5


----------



## Perkone (18. Juli 2011)

Dass ne leere Bierdose vom Tisch gefallen ist, den kleinen Rest Bier ind meine Steckerleiste geschüttet hat und nen Kurzschluss gerissen hat... 5/5


----------



## Konov (18. Juli 2011)

Magogan schrieb:


> Naja ... PC, Monitor, Drucker, Scanner, Beamer, eine Leinwand für den Beamer, WLAN-Router, ne alte PS2, einen Receiver fürs Kabelfernsehen, ein Soundsystem (5.1), noch ein älteres Soundsystem (2.1) für die PS2 und dann halt diverse Geräte, um das alles richtig nutzen zu können (einen HDMI-Umschalter und einen Audio-Wandler SPDIF -> Klinke) ... viel mehr auch nicht
> 
> Na gut, das ist wirklich viel ... hat sich über die Jahre angesammelt



Ich meinte eigentlich auch die ganzen Küchengeräte. ^^

Viele Studenten haben in ihrer Bude nicht mal nen Ofen oder sowas


----------



## yves1993 (19. Juli 2011)

Dass Apple, bei all seinen guten Seiten, so heftig rumfailed dass es schon fast weh tut:

Dieses Video wurde nicht auf den iPod synchronisiert da dieser es nicht wiedergeben kann. Ähm was zur Hölle? Das Video ist wie alle andern die ich kopiert habe als .mp4 gespeichert. Gleiche Auflösung...
Meine Fresse mehr Blödheit geht echt nicht. Mal sowieso ausser Acht gelassen dass die es immernoch net gebacken kriegen andere Formate abspielbar zu machen... das ist echt peinlich für sowas das sich Apple nennt.

Gleiches gilt für Dinge wie n Flash Player für Safari... ey wo leben wir bitte? Wtf echt. 10/5


----------



## Sabito (19. Juli 2011)

Dass ich wahrscheinlich nochmal 250-500ml Kaffee brauche (zum Glück haben wir so große Tassen^^) 2/5

Edit: Das heißt nicht, dass ich mir das Zeug auf ex reinkippe, nein das wird aufgeteilt, aber dann brauche ich nicht immer runter in die Küche rennen.


----------



## Manaori (19. Juli 2011)

Mein Vater. Behauptet, er würde mich ab jetzt wie einen erwachsenen Menschen behandeln, macht aber gestern und heute um viertel nach neun Kontrollanrufe ob ich ja alles gemacht hab... Hallo? 10000/5 Ich geh nimmer ran bei ihm das ist mir zu dumm.. und morgen früh ists Handy aus, ich will ausschlafen. -.-


----------



## Dominau (19. Juli 2011)

Nicht geschlafen 2/5. 
Ist nicht so schlimm weil der Abend göttlich war


----------



## Sabito (19. Juli 2011)

Dass sich das mit dem zweiten Kaffee wohl erledigt hat 1/5


----------



## Konov (19. Juli 2011)

Manaori schrieb:


> Mein Vater.



Dito 2/5


----------



## B-R-A-I-N (19. Juli 2011)

Oh mein Gott! Indira und Jay haben sich getrennt! 100/5

Neee...also ernsthaft jetzt 

Extrem schlecht geschlafen 4/5 =(


----------



## Sabito (19. Juli 2011)

B-R-A-I-N schrieb:


> Extrem schlecht geschlafen 4/5 =(



Garnicht geschlafen und nun von knapp 1l Kaffee total überdreht.^^ 5/5


----------



## Sh1k4ri (19. Juli 2011)

B-R-A-I-N schrieb:


> Oh mein Gott! Indira und Jay haben sich getrennt! 100/5






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Magogan (19. Juli 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Ich meinte eigentlich auch die ganzen Küchengeräte. ^^
> 
> Viele Studenten haben in ihrer Bude nicht mal nen Ofen oder sowas


Hmm, naja, so viel ist das nun auch nicht ... das Induktionsdoppelkochfeld hat gerade mal 100 Euro gekostet (das Geld hol ich vermutlich durch die Stromersparnis wieder rein), so ein Mini-Backofen auch nur 30 oder 40 Euro - und ansonsten brauche ich ja nur Kühlschrank, Wasserkocher, Mikrowelle und Eierkocher. Na gut, sind wirklich viele technische Geräte, aber irgendwie auch alle wichtig 



B-R-A-I-N schrieb:


> Oh mein Gott! Indira und Jay haben sich getrennt! 100/5


Wer sind Indira und Jay?


----------



## Konov (19. Juli 2011)

Rückfahrt von meiner Bike-Tour:

Super heiße Schnitte am See auf einer Bank, braungebrannt, langes braunes Haar. Jedes männliche Wesen was vorbeigeht, verdreht sich den Hals. ^^
Sie sitzt völlig unberührt mit ipod Stöpseln auf der Bank und glotzt den See an. Soweit so gut.

Ich baller mitm Bike heran - Schotterboden - also Vollbremsung, schrrrrrrrwwwwwwwwwwwwwww - ich habe die Aufmerksamkeit aller Passanten im Umkreis von 100m.  wahaha
Hinter mir so ein Kerl, groß wie ein Schrank, versucht so Poser-mässig vor mir herumzustolzieren. Setzt sich ebenfalls auf eine Bank, glotzt die ganze Zeit das Mädel an und spielt mit seinen aufgepumpten Muckies. Ich glaub ich hab ihm die Show gestohlen. AHAHAHAHA 

Leider war ich zu feige sie anzusprechen. Naja ich war aber auch verschwitzt bis unter die Ohren. Vielleicht besser so  Trotzdem 4/5 weil sie so knusper war.


----------



## Skatero (19. Juli 2011)

Skrillex kommt ein Monat bevor ich 18 werde in die Schweiz und es ist ab 18. Wenn ich 18 bin, kommt Modestep und es ist ab 20. FFFFFFFFFFFUUUUUUUUUUUUUU/5


----------



## tonygt (19. Juli 2011)

Das heute eigentlich realtiv geiles Wetter ist und ich krank bin und mich jetzt erst mal ins Bett lege 5/5

@ Konov an deiner Stelle hät ich nen Bunny Hop über die Bank gemacht


----------



## Manaori (19. Juli 2011)

Das smein PC plötzlich eine DVD nicht mehr lesen kann, die ich an dem PC schon mal geschaut hab! 5/5 Und alle andren aber gehn!


----------



## Alux (19. Juli 2011)

höllisch schmerzende Füße weil ich es nicht gewohnt bin den ganzen Tag lang nur zu stehen und das noch 6 wochen lang 4/5
und zusätzlich dazu neue schuhe eintragen zu müssen 5/5


----------



## Konov (19. Juli 2011)

tonygt schrieb:


> Das heute eigentlich realtiv geiles Wetter ist und ich krank bin und mich jetzt erst mal ins Bett lege 5/5
> 
> @ Konov an deiner Stelle hät ich nen Bunny Hop über die Bank gemacht



Haha geile Idee, das wärs gewesen


----------



## Dominau (19. Juli 2011)

Ich versuch schon seit 17:00Uhr ca.  zu pennen. Aber es klappt einfach nicht. Ich schlaf maximal 10 minuten, dann wach ich schon wieder auf..
5/5


----------



## Konov (19. Juli 2011)

Dominau schrieb:


> Ich versuch schon seit 17:00Uhr ca. zu pennen. Aber es klappt einfach nicht. Ich schlaf maximal 10 minuten, dann wach ich schon wieder auf..
> 5/5



Wieso versuchst du so früh zu pennen? Das würde bei mir auch keine 10 Minuten funktionieren.


----------



## schneemaus (20. Juli 2011)

Dass ich, obwohl ich gesagt habe, dass ich mir nie wieder sowas anschauen werde, mich von ner Freundin hab breitschlagen lassen, die letzten paar Folgen "Hand aufs Herz" (Daily Soap auf Sat1) im Webplayer anzuschauen und nun unbedingt wissen will, wie es weitergeht - ARGH 4/5


----------



## BlizzLord (20. Juli 2011)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Dass ich, obwohl ich gesagt habe, dass ich mir nie wieder sowas anschauen werde, mich von ner Freundin hab breitschlagen lassen, die letzten paar Folgen "Hand aufs Herz" (Daily Soap auf Sat1) im Webplayer anzuschauen und nun unbedingt wissen will, wie es weitergeht - ARGH 4/5



Du tust dir freiwillig so einen billig produzierten kitsch Schrott an :O?


----------



## schneemaus (20. Juli 2011)

BlizzLord schrieb:


> Du tust dir freiwillig so einen billig produzierten kitsch Schrott an :O?



Jein. Ich hab ne Stunde diskutiert, bis ich dann doch nachgegeben hab. Aber wenn man einmal anfängt, will man auch wissen, wie es weitergeht. Und die letzte Folge, die wir geguckt haben (also die, die heute im Fernsehn lief), hatte eigentlich schon mehrere Cliffhanger. Außerdem spielt da eine meiner Lieblingsschauspielerinnen (Ja, Schauspielerin - mit Ausbildung und Theatererfahrung und so) mit und die blonden Haare stehen der so toll und ich schmachte dahin, wenn ich die sehe *-*


----------



## Potpotom (20. Juli 2011)

Meine Frau, mein Haus, meine Arbeit, eine meiner Kolleginnen, das Wetter, der Verkehr heute Morgen, mein Wecker, der Regen, die Kälte, der Sommer (haha).... etc etc etc

5/5

Brauche Urlaub!


----------



## Konov (20. Juli 2011)

Potpotom schrieb:


> Meine Frau, mein Haus, meine Arbeit, eine meiner Kolleginnen, das Wetter, der Verkehr heute Morgen, mein Wecker, der Regen, die Kälte, der Sommer (haha).... etc etc etc
> 
> 5/5
> 
> Brauche Urlaub!



Mein Beileid!
Beim Wetter schließe ich mich an 5/5


----------



## Sh1k4ri (20. Juli 2011)

Also wenn ich rausschaue sehe ich blauen Himmel und Sonne. Und das im Norden  

Btw: das Wetter 0/5


----------



## Konov (20. Juli 2011)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Also wenn ich rausschaue sehe ich blauen Himmel und Sonne. Und das im Norden
> 
> Btw: das Wetter 0/5



Jo im Norden habter gerade das Hoch. ^^
Der Rest von Deutschland hat leider das Tief. Wobei ich ja auch noch verhältnismässig weit im Norden wohne aber leider wohl nicht nördlich genug.


----------



## Ellesmere (20. Juli 2011)

Also ich wohn auch im Norden und hab Wolken?! Nun gut, es ist zumindest warm. Aber trotzdem ist das kein Sommerwetter, also : 3/5


----------



## Aeonflu-X (20. Juli 2011)

WO KANN ICH ES VORBESTELLEN?!!!!!!!!!!!! -.-* 
RAGE/5






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=JSuD45mRl_o

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Konov (20. Juli 2011)

Ellesmere schrieb:


> Also ich wohn auch im Norden und hab Wolken?! Nun gut, es ist zumindest warm. Aber trotzdem ist das kein Sommerwetter, also : 3/5



Naja, Norden ist eben nicht immer gleich Norden


----------



## Selor Kiith (20. Juli 2011)

Menschen die Ernsthaft an Seelenwanderung (Seele überhaupt), Wiedergeburt, mehrere Leben, außerkörperliche Erfahrungen, den ganzen Pseudomedizinischen Scheiß (Christian Science - Entweder hab ich die Krankheit von Gott aus verdient oder ich bete bis sie vorbei ist und mehr braucht es nicht als Glauben und beten, Kräutertees und Singsang gegen Krebs etc.), Telepathie und Telekinetik glauben und zum verrecken nicht die einfachsten Wissenschaftlichen Prinzipien verstehen oder verstehen wollen (Generell und speziell wie Temporalanalytik z.B. das lustige "Die Vergangenheit verändern wollen") 5/5


----------



## Potpotom (20. Juli 2011)

Selor schrieb:


> Menschen die Ernsthaft an ... Wiedergeburt ... glauben und zum verrecken nicht die einfachsten Wissenschaftlichen Prinzipien verstehen oder verstehen wollen.


Waaaaas? Doch nicht? Wuhuu... wird doch nichts aus dem Traum als peruanischer Papagei wiedergeboren zu werden. 

5/5


----------



## Konov (20. Juli 2011)

Dass der gelieferte Protektor Rucksack PURPLE ist, was ich irgendwie überlesen habe, was soviel heißt wie violett, obwohl das Bild bei Amazon mehr blau aussah.
Naja wenns jetzt pink wär würd ich ihn zurückschicken, aber so... 2/5. Werde ihn behalten. ^^


----------



## BlizzLord (20. Juli 2011)

Selor schrieb:


> Menschen die Ernsthaft an Seelenwanderung (Seele überhaupt), Wiedergeburt, mehrere Leben, außerkörperliche Erfahrungen, den ganzen Pseudomedizinischen Scheiß (Christian Science - Entweder hab ich die Krankheit von Gott aus verdient oder ich bete bis sie vorbei ist und mehr braucht es nicht als Glauben und beten, Kräutertees und Singsang gegen Krebs etc.), Telepathie und Telekinetik glauben und zum verrecken nicht die einfachsten Wissenschaftlichen Prinzipien verstehen oder verstehen wollen (Generell und speziell wie Temporalanalytik z.B. das lustige "Die Vergangenheit verändern wollen") 5/5



Die Wissenschaft beweißt auch kaum etwas sie bietet nur schlüssige Thesen. 
100% wissen wir es erst wenn wir unter der Erde liegen.
Der eine glaubst daran der andere an etwas anders jemanden deswegen anzumachen oder auszulachen ist einfach arm und zeugt nicht grade von Reife und Verstand.
Lass jedem doch seine Meinung oder warum fühlst du dich davon so angegriffen?
(Nicht das ich an den oberen Kram glauben würde)


----------



## B-R-A-I-N (20. Juli 2011)

League of Legends...Warteschlange    2/5


----------



## Selor Kiith (20. Juli 2011)

BlizzLord schrieb:


> Lass jedem doch seine Meinung oder warum fühlst du dich davon so angegriffen?
> (Nicht das ich an den oberen Kram glauben würde)



Wenn sie wie die blöden Stundenlang mit mir diskutieren wollen dann regt mich das irgendwann auf, vorallendingen, wenn sie wie gesagt absolut GARNICHTS kapieren...
Oder wenn sie so ernsthaft davon überzeugt sind, das es schon fast einem Wahn gleichkommt und dann mit "Beweisen" der Art "aber der hat auch" ankommen...

Natürlich werden wohl viele das "Jenseits" fast gleich sehen, wie sollte es auch anders sein?
Hier ist ein bestimmtes Bild kulturell fest in der Gesellschaft verankert und natürlich erzählen dann viele sehr ähnliche Sachen, die aber im Grunde dann nichts weiter als A) Halluzinationen oder  Ein Simpler Traum waren, wenn überhaupt!

Genauso wie mit der ewigen Diskussion "Was würdest du schreckliches ändern, wenn Zeitreisen möglich wären" und sie dann regelrecht Wütend werden, wenn man richtigerweise mit "Garnichts" antwortet und mir dann einen erzählen wollen von wegen es sei meine Moralische Verpflichtung irgendwas zu ändern obwohl, wenn man zumindest der Prämisse "Zeitreisen sind möglich" die Chance eines Gedankenspiels einräumt, es trotzallem nicht möglich ist...


----------



## Ceiwyn (20. Juli 2011)

Solange die Wissenschaft nicht erklären kann, wer beim Urknall aufs Knöpchen gedrückt hat, bin ich nicht grundsätzlich des Gedankens abgeneigt, an ein göttliches Eingreifen zu glauben. ^^


----------



## tonygt (20. Juli 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Dass der gelieferte Protektor Rucksack PURPLE ist, was ich irgendwie überlesen habe, was soviel heißt wie violett, obwohl das Bild bei Amazon mehr blau aussah.
> Naja wenns jetzt pink wär würd ich ihn zurückschicken, aber so... 2/5. Werde ihn behalten. ^^



O_o Protektor Rucksack ich dachte du wolltest nen kleinen 12l Rucksack


----------



## Konov (20. Juli 2011)

tonygt schrieb:


> O_o Protektor Rucksack ich dachte du wolltest nen kleinen 12l Rucksack



Ist ein EVOC 10l Rucksack und heißt Protektor ^^


----------



## Ernst Haft (20. Juli 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Solange die Wissenschaft nicht erklären kann, wer beim Urknall aufs Knöpchen gedrückt hat, bin ich nicht grundsätzlich des Gedankens abgeneigt, an ein göttliches Eingreifen zu glauben. ^^



Das ist nicht Aufgabe der Wissenschaft. Wenn Wissenschaftler etwas behaupten, dann müssen sie eine beweisbare These mit Voraussagen vorlegen - und keine wilden Spekulationen. Generell gilt in der Wissenschaft eh die Regel: Wer etwas behauptet, der muß es auch belegen - nicht die Zweifler an dieser Theorie, weswegen ein "Schöpfungsgedanke" kein Thema für die Wissenschaft ist.

Daß es immer noch Leute gibt (Vorposter damit nicht gemeint), die wissenschaftliche Prinzipien und Arbeit nicht kennen, aber wirres Zeug über die Wissenschaftler an sich behaupten: 3/5


----------



## schneemaus (20. Juli 2011)

Dass Smash Bros. fast ne Woche draußen ist, mir am Freitag versichert wurde "Wenn ich das jetzt bestelle, ist das allerspätestens am Dienstag da", ich eben EXTRA hingefahren bin (20km... Gut, brauchte auch noch Trinken und Hundefutter, das hätte Vaddern mir aber auch mitgebracht, wenn ich gefragt hätte) und es hieß "Ist bestellt, aber noch nicht da" - 20/5, ich will jetzt endlich Smash Bros zocken >_>


----------



## trio1276 (20. Juli 2011)

DA GIBS NUR EINS WANN KOMMT ENGLICH SWTOR RAUS EY !!!!!!


----------



## DER Lachmann (20. Juli 2011)

Deep Purple spielen heute im Amphitheater und ich hab es vergessen. FFFUUU/5


----------



## Ceiwyn (20. Juli 2011)

Frogster gibt für Tera einach keine Beta-Termine an, obwohl es noch 2011 erscheinen soll. Würde die Wertungsskala sprengen.


----------



## Selor Kiith (20. Juli 2011)

Heute regt mich verdammt viel auf...

Durch den Bericht zu Season 4 wieder Richtung STO geschoben worden zu sein und es nicht spielen können 5/5


----------



## Magogan (21. Juli 2011)

Kennt ihr das? Man wohnt auf dem Land ... macht abends vorm Schlafengehen die Fenster auf wegen der frischen Luft ... *UND DANN WIRD MAN FRÜH MORGENS VON DER MÜLLABFUHR ODER VON VORBEIRASENDEN MOTORRADFAHRERN GEWECKT!!?? -.-
*Mann -.-

Meine Bewertung? [Eine Zahl, die so hoch ist, dass sie, wenn man sie auf ein Blatt schreibt, indem man die Atome des Blattes zu Ziffern formt, länger als der Durchmesser des Universums wäre (ca. 28 mrd. Lichtjahre)]/5


----------



## tonygt (21. Juli 2011)

Magogan schrieb:


> Kennt ihr das? Man wohnt auf dem Land ... macht abends vorm Schlafengehen die Fenster auf wegen der frischen Luft ... *UND DANN WIRD MAN FRÜH MORGENS VON DER MÜLLABFUHR ODER VON VORBEIRASENDEN MOTORRADFAHRERN GEWECKT!!?? -.-
> *Mann -.-
> 
> Meine Bewertung? [Eine Zahl, die so hoch ist, dass sie, wenn man sie auf ein Blatt schreibt, indem man die Atome des Blattes zu Ziffern formt, länger als der Durchmesser des Universums wäre (ca. 28 mrd. Lichtjahre)]/5



Nope kenn ich net ich wohn in der Stadt da passiert das die ganze zeit ^^


----------



## Sabito (21. Juli 2011)

Dass mich ein Lied und ein paar folgen einer bestimmten Serie mich vom schlafen abgehalten haben.^^ 2/5


----------



## BlizzLord (21. Juli 2011)

Magogan schrieb:


> Kennt ihr das? Man wohnt auf dem Land ... macht abends vorm Schlafengehen die Fenster auf wegen der frischen Luft ... *UND DANN WIRD MAN FRÜH MORGENS VON DER MÜLLABFUHR ODER VON VORBEIRASENDEN MOTORRADFAHRERN GEWECKT!!?? -.-
> *Mann -.-
> 
> Meine Bewertung? [Eine Zahl, die so hoch ist, dass sie, wenn man sie auf ein Blatt schreibt, indem man die Atome des Blattes zu Ziffern formt, länger als der Durchmesser des Universums wäre (ca. 28 mrd. Lichtjahre)]/5



Man kann sich aber auch haben. :O
Mach halts Fenster nach ner Weile wieder zu.


----------



## Dominau (21. Juli 2011)

2. Nacht ohne Schlaf .. :<
4/5


----------



## orkman (21. Juli 2011)

ne bewerbung + fragen an 2 deutsche unis geschickt zu haben und noch immer keine antwort unendlich/ 5
so bloed gewesen zu sein sich freiwillig zu melden am belgischen nationalfeiertag im krankenhaus zu arbeiten
nicht viel zeit zu haben um fuer examen zu lernen

noch immer enttaeuscht weil ich so bloed war und die nummer einer krankenschwester nicht gefragt habe, die nun nen freund hat 


alles zu sammen : EPIC!


----------



## Valdrasiala (21. Juli 2011)

Meine Chefin 5/5
Kommt aus dem Osten, hat ne extreme Kontroll-Sucht, wäre wohl bei der Stasi ganz dicke durchgestartet. 
Die geht mir heute echt auf die Nüsse.


----------



## Konov (21. Juli 2011)

Zur Post, Paket abholen, weil der Horst von der DHL zu früh geklingelt hat 3/5

Bude sauber machen 3/5

scheiss Wetter IMMER NOCH 5/5


----------



## Ellesmere (21. Juli 2011)

Bei mir im Norden ist das Wetter heute top  @Konov

Kopfschmerzen 6/5
Die sind so übel, das mir davon übel ist 5/5
Und ich nur noch heute und morgen schufften muss dann hab ich Urlaub. Ansich ja feine Sache,aber...
wäre dem nicht so, würd ich jetzt zu Hause im Bett liegen und nicht meine Restarbeiten erledigen ...10/5 Nein!
Die Kopfschmerzen sind schlimmer...


----------



## Konov (21. Juli 2011)

Ellesmere schrieb:


> Bei mir im Norden ist das Wetter heute top  @Konov



Glückwunsch! Hier ist alles sooo grau, ich kanns nicht mehr sehen


----------



## Sh1k4ri (21. Juli 2011)

Also HIER im Norden isses auch grau bis leicht sonnig, aber doch eher grau. Aber is mir ehrlich gesagt wurscht heute, hab eh nix großartiges vor


----------



## Konov (21. Juli 2011)

Grad Klitschnass geworden bei der Rückfahrt von der Post, wäre fast im Monsunregen untergegangen  4/5


----------



## BlizzLord (21. Juli 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Zur Post, Paket abholen, weil der Horst von der DHL zu früh geklingelt hat 3/5



Sei doch zufrieden das sie es bei dir wenigstens versuchen.
Bei uns klingeln die einmal überall gehen rein drücken das Paket dem erst besten in die hand und verpissen sich...

Scheiss Verein für sowas kriegt das faule Pack geld. :/


----------



## Magogan (21. Juli 2011)

BlizzLord schrieb:


> Man kann sich aber auch haben. :O
> Mach halts Fenster nach ner Weile wieder zu.



Ka, wenn ich von so etwas aus dem Schlaf gerissen werden, bin ich immer wütend darüber ... aber hab mich wieder beruhigt 

Ich lasse das Fenster eigentlich immer die ganze Nacht auf ... Kann es ja am Tag nicht immer aufmachen, das stört mich, wenn ich am PC sitze ... Und wenn ich fernsehe, muss es auch zu sein, da ich es dunkel haben muss (Beamer). ... Von daher mach ich das immer die ganze Nacht auf


----------



## Konov (21. Juli 2011)

BlizzLord schrieb:


> Sei doch zufrieden das sie es bei dir wenigstens versuchen.
> Bei uns klingeln die einmal überall gehen rein drücken das Paket dem erst besten in die hand und verpissen sich...
> 
> Scheiss Verein für sowas kriegt das faule Pack geld. :/



Ahhh stimmt auch schon zig mal erlebt. Allein letzte Woche 3 Pakete für andere Leute angenommen...


----------



## zoizz (21. Juli 2011)

noch 6 wochen bis Urlaub - ich geh jetzt schon am Stock, und das ohne körperliche Arbeit, nur Kopf und Bürostress ...
5/5


----------



## Grüne Brille (21. Juli 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Ahhh stimmt auch schon zig mal erlebt. Allein letzte Woche 3 Pakete für andere Leute angenommen...


Immerhin.
Bei uns ist es so: DHL: Immer angekommen, oder bei den Nachbarn. (Achja, die 2 Nachbarn links und rechts kennen wir, bei uns hats noch nie jmd unbekanntes bekommen)
Hermes: Einmal Hermes bekommen bei Amazon. Wurde nicht geklingelt, sondern direkt Zettel in den Briefkasten.
Und ich bekomm morgen einen neuen Bildschirm. Und der wird natürlich von wem wieder geliefert nach einem Jahr DHL? -_- 1/5 bin mal gespannt ob diesmal geklingelt wird.


----------



## skyline930 (21. Juli 2011)

Heute im beiläufigen Gespräch mit einer Freundin (einer sehr, sehr guten Freundin) erfahren, dass sie nen Typen kennengelernt hat, und es könnte was ernstes werden, blabla. FU²/5
Und das ich einerseits ihr nix schlechtes will und will das sie glücklich ist, andererseits den Typen am liebsten in der Luft zerreißen würde macht die Sache nicht einfacher. Ich will die "normale" Freundschaft mit ihr nicht auch verlieren. Bullshit.


----------



## Konov (21. Juli 2011)

skyline930 schrieb:


> Heute im beiläufigen Gespräch mit einer Freundin (einer sehr, sehr guten Freundin) erfahren, dass sie nen Typen kennengelernt hat, und es könnte was ernstes werden, blabla. FU²/5
> Und das ich einerseits ihr nix schlechtes will und will das sie glücklich ist, andererseits den Typen am liebsten in der Luft zerreißen würde macht die Sache nicht einfacher. Ich will die "normale" Freundschaft mit ihr nicht auch verlieren. Bullshit.



Also willst du mehr von ihr? ^^


----------



## BlizzLord (22. Juli 2011)

Das die Terraria Entwickler anscheinend Affen sind...


----------



## Olliruh (22. Juli 2011)

Chemie ne 5 bekommen -.- 5/5
dass ich für Deutsch LK Iphigenie auf Tauris lesen muss ... 5/5
dass ich meine "Freundin" 5 Wochen nicht sehe 100/5


----------



## Konov (22. Juli 2011)

Olliruh schrieb:


> dass ich meine "Freundin" 5 Wochen nicht sehe 100/5



Also ist sie nicht mehr deine Freundin?


----------



## Olliruh (22. Juli 2011)

Nein, mehr so Freundschaft + ,u now ?


----------



## Konov (22. Juli 2011)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Nein, mehr so Freundschaft + ,u now ?



Ya!


----------



## Raffzahl (22. Juli 2011)

Es regnet schon seit Stunden 3/5. Letzte Nacht hat es begonnen.


----------



## Ol@f (22. Juli 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Ahhh stimmt auch schon zig mal erlebt. Allein letzte Woche 3 Pakete für andere Leute angenommen...


Ja vor einiger Zeit auch erst gehabt...
2 von denen wussten nichtmal bescheid, dass ich ein Paket für sie hatte. -> Die Pakte blieben übern Monat bei mir...


----------



## Reflox (22. Juli 2011)

Mein Pc läuft nurnoch mit Ach und Krach (Bluescreens, Abstürze usw.) 5/5


----------



## Deanne (22. Juli 2011)

5/5: Mein Arbeitgeber (Festival-Job) hat sich spontan dazu entschlossen, dass ich heute und morgen jeweils eine Stunde länger arbeiten darf, bei gleicher Bezahlung. 
Und das Nachts um 3 Uhr, irgendwo in Mülheim.


----------



## Grüne Brille (22. Juli 2011)

Deanne schrieb:


> 5/5: Mein Arbeitgeber (Festival-Job) hat sich spontan dazu entschlossen, dass ich heute und morgen jeweils eine Stunde länger arbeiten darf, bei gleicher Bezahlung.
> Und das Nachts um 3 Uhr, irgendwo in Mülheim.


Ruhr Reggae Summer? :>


----------



## Selor Kiith (22. Juli 2011)

Offenbar gibt es nirgends mehr Star Trek Online Game Time Cards O_o
Die sind ausgestorben... 4/5


----------



## Deanne (22. Juli 2011)

Grüne schrieb:


> Ruhr Reggae Summer? :>



Ja, genau. Ich wollte eigentlich zum Hurricane, aber naja...


----------



## Konov (22. Juli 2011)

Elendes Kotzwetter!!! 5/5
Ans biken ist nicht zu denken.


----------



## Jordin (22. Juli 2011)

1. Ich hab seit Tagen nen Ohrwurm 1/5

2. Ich will diesen Ohrwurm endlich im "bewerte den Song über dir"-Thread posten und sehe, dass das bereits jemand (3 mal darf man raten, wer's war  ) gepostet hat. Wäre mir im Prinzip scheißegal, wenn es nicht auf der gleichen Seite wäre ... gnarf/5

Also zu Plan B:

3. Ich will mich meinem zweiten Ohrwurm (1/5) annehmen und surfe mind. ne Stunde (5/5) im Netz. 
Beute? Null! Gibt es (noch) nicht! Porca miseria!!/5
Zeitverschwendung? 100%

Ihr könnt mich mal


----------



## Sabito (22. Juli 2011)

Jordin schrieb:


> 2. Ich will diesen Ohrwurm endlich im "bewerte den Song über dir"-Thread posten und sehe, dass das bereits jemand (3 mal darf man raten, wer's war  ) gepostet hat. Wäre mir im Prinzip scheißegal, wenn es nicht auf der gleichen Seite wäre ... gnarf/5


Welches Lied denn?



Jordin schrieb:


> Ihr könnt mich mal



Anschalten?

Das mir langsam die Ideen für Animes, die ich gucken könnte ausgehen. 2/5


----------



## skyline930 (22. Juli 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Also willst du mehr von ihr? ^^



Sonst würds mich nicht so ankotzen. :/

Das Scheißwetter seit 2 Wochen oder so schon nervt einfach auch. Herbstwetter im Sommer, na danke.


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (22. Juli 2011)

Ich hätte Bock mal wieder FF9 zu zocken, bin aber zu faul die alte Playstation aufzubauen 2/5


----------



## Jordin (22. Juli 2011)

Sabito schrieb:


> Welches Lied denn?



So perfekt 
*schmoll*


----------



## Sh1k4ri (22. Juli 2011)

Jordin schrieb:


> So perfekt
> *schmoll*





Schicksal, Zufall, Gottesfügung ? Man weiß es nicht, achso btw...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Reflox (22. Juli 2011)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> [Tickets]



Bisschen teuer führ Stehplätze oder?^^


----------



## Sh1k4ri (22. Juli 2011)

Wenn ich sitzen will geh ich ins Kino oder ins Theater, außerdem sind es 4 Bands die auftreten. 3 Davon sind meine Lieblingsbands, also f*ck off den Preis.


----------



## Reflox (22. Juli 2011)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Wenn ich sitzen will geh ich ins Kino oder ins Theater, außerdem sind es 4 Bands die auftreten. 3 Davon sind meine Lieblingsbands, also f*ck off den Preis.



Tja für Stehplätze wäre mein Rücken wohl schon zu alt


----------



## BlizzLord (22. Juli 2011)

SWeeT_mushrOOms schrieb:


> Ich hätte Bock mal wieder FF9 zu zocken, bin aber zu faul die alte Playstation aufzubauen 2/5



Hinstellen 3 Kabel rein fertig.
Faule Socke!


----------



## seanbuddha (22. Juli 2011)

Terroranschlag in Oslo 5/5 eines meiner Lieblingsländer 

[Ich weiss das Oslo ne Stadt ist, meinte mit dem Land ja auch Norwegen, Konov!]


----------



## Konov (22. Juli 2011)

skyline930 schrieb:


> Sonst würds mich nicht so ankotzen. :/
> 
> Das Scheißwetter seit 2 Wochen oder so schon nervt einfach auch. Herbstwetter im Sommer, na danke.



Freunde dich niemals mit jemandem an, wenn du nicht 100%ig sicher sein kannst, dass du eine mögliche Beziehung mit der Person a) innerhalb von 5 Minuten wieder vergessen kannst oder b) so etwas gar nicht erst in Frage kommt. ^^



seanbuddha schrieb:


> Terroranschlag in Oslo 5/5 eines meiner Lieblingsländer



Oslo ist ne Stadt... HAH ^^


----------



## Legendary (22. Juli 2011)

Jordin schrieb:


> So perfekt
> *schmoll*



Habs mir grad mal angehört, Marteria ist ja wie immer sehr sehr genial aber dieser Suppencasper hat ja ne übelst eklige Stimme, gott sei Dank kannte ich den vorher noch ned... 


Wieder mal scheiß Wetter 2/5


----------



## BlizzLord (22. Juli 2011)

Die Digitale Deluxe Edition von Star Wars kostet echt 80€. oO
Das sind 5 Ingame Items die den Preis um 25€ hochdrücken...
Überteuerter gehts ja nichtmehr typisch große Lizensen. :S
Schlimmer als die F2P Spiele.

Wird bestimmt von Activision vertrieben.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (22. Juli 2011)

AÖ-Ravenation schrieb:


> Habs mir grad mal angehört, Marteria ist ja wie immer sehr sehr genial aber dieser Suppencasper hat ja ne übelst eklige Stimme, gott sei Dank kannte ich den vorher noch ned...



Bei Marteria hört sich das immer so an, als ob er in Slowmotion singt. Sehr sehr langsam und ich finde auch ein bisschen einschläfernd (Sekundenschlaf kann ich nicht hören ohne müde zu werden). In "so Perfekt" verschleppt er den ohne hin langsam Song auch noch. Ich find ich trotzdem in Ordnung.

Cas ist genial, seine Texte sind tiefsinnig und auch ein wenig depressiv, aber er trifft zur Zeit total meinen Nerv. Ein Glück isser von Selfmade Records wech und den ganzen Deppen wie Favorit und Kollegah.


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (22. Juli 2011)

BlizzLord schrieb:


> Hinstellen 3 Kabel rein fertig.
> Faule Socke!



So siehts aus


----------



## iShock (22. Juli 2011)

Lava 100/5 -_-


----------



## skyline930 (22. Juli 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Freunde dich niemals mit jemandem an, wenn du nicht 100%ig sicher sein kannst, dass du eine mögliche Beziehung mit der Person a) innerhalb von 5 Minuten wieder vergessen kannst oder b) so etwas gar nicht erst in Frage kommt. ^^



Dazu fallen mir nur 2 Antworten ein: Hinterher ist man immer schlauer und Wenn es immer so einfach wäre. 

@iShock: Minecraft! 



Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Cas ist genial, seine Texte sind tiefsinnig und auch ein wenig depressiv, aber er trifft zur Zeit total meinen Nerv. Ein Glück isser von Selfmade Records wech und den ganzen Deppen wie Favorit und Kollegah.



QFT. Einer der wenigen die keinen Ischfiggdeinemudda-Rap machen.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (22. Juli 2011)

skyline930 schrieb:


> QFT. Einer der wenigen die keinen Ischfiggdeinemudda-Rap machen.



Oder die "ischbinsohartweilichvonderstraßekomm" oder "deutschlandiskacke". Schlimm sowas. Da sind mir seine leicht depressive und melancholische Texte 100000000000x lieber.


----------



## Magogan (23. Juli 2011)

14°C sind es draußen ... und das am 23.07.2011 um 6:55 Uhr! Da ich aber nicht rausgehe: 1/5


----------



## BlizzLord (23. Juli 2011)

Das ich niemanden zum Terraria zocken finde. -_-"

Forever Alone!


----------



## skyline930 (23. Juli 2011)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Oder die "ischbinsohartweilichvonderstraßekomm" oder "deutschlandiskacke". Schlimm sowas. Da sind mir seine leicht depressive und melancholische Texte 100000000000x lieber.



Bullshido *hust*


----------



## schneemaus (23. Juli 2011)

Dass es immer wieder Leute gibt, die ihren Unmut in Form von Anschlägen oder dergleichen an Unschuldigen und sogar Kindern/Jugendlichen auslassen 100/5. Ich kann so etwas nicht nachvollziehen, mal abgesehen davon, dass ich Gewalt grundsätzlich ablehne. Aber wer mit vollem Bewusstsein, was er da tut, unschuldige Kinder und Jugendliche abschießt, gehört für mich lebenslang eingesperrt. Bei solchen Fällen denke ich persönlich sogar über die Todesstrafe nach, obwohl ich prinzipiell auch dagegen bin. Zum Nachdenken darüber bringen mich solche Anschläge trotzdem - und dass ich mich drüber aufrege.


----------



## Jordin (23. Juli 2011)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Dass es immer wieder Leute gibt, die ihren Unmut in Form von Anschlägen oder dergleichen an Unschuldigen und sogar Kindern/Jugendlichen auslassen 100/5



Beim Finanzamt, Strafvollzugsanstalt oder älteren Herrschaften wär's nur ne 50/5?


----------



## schneemaus (23. Juli 2011)

Dreh mir die Worte bitte nicht im Mund rum. Ich hab geschrieben "An Unschuldigen *und* sogar Kindern und Jugendlichen" - sonst wäre mir der Anschlag in Oslo egal, ist es aber nicht.


----------



## BlizzLord (23. Juli 2011)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Dreh mir die Worte bitte nicht im Mund rum. Ich hab geschrieben "An Unschuldigen *und* sogar Kindern und Jugendlichen" - sonst wäre mir der Anschlag in Oslo egal, ist es aber nicht.



Achso also wenn nun jemand im Gefängnis Amok läuft 200 Leute tötet(Stell dir vor im Gefängniss sitzen auch Leute die nicht Mörder oder Vergewaltiger sind sondern auch kleinere Übel verbreitet haben) ist es dir egal aber wenn jemand 200 Kinder tötet bist du voll berührt?

*facepalm*


----------



## Skatero (23. Juli 2011)

BlizzLord schrieb:


> Achso also wenn nun jemand im Gefängnis Amok läuft 200 Leute tötet(Stell dir vor im Gefängniss sitzen auch Leute die nicht Mörder oder Vergewaltiger sind sondern auch kleinere Übel verbreitet haben) ist es dir egal aber wenn jemand 200 Kinder tötet bist du voll berührt?
> 
> *facepalm*



Jetzt drehst du ja wieder ihre Worte im Mund rum.


----------



## kaepteniglo (23. Juli 2011)

Skatero, das seh ich nicht so.

Ich interpretier das genauso wie BlizzLord. Wären der Amoklauf in dem Feriencamp nicht gewesen, wäre ihr der Bombenanschlag total egal.


----------



## schneemaus (23. Juli 2011)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Dreh mir die Worte bitte nicht im Mund rum. Ich hab geschrieben "An Unschuldigen *und* sogar Kindern und Jugendlichen" - sonst wäre mir der Anschlag in Oslo egal, *ist es aber nicht.*



Leute, was ist daran nicht zu verstehen? Natürlich ist mir der Anschlag in Oslo NICHT egal, auch wenn es "nur" der Anschlag dort gewesen wäre, wäre es mir nicht egal. Auch wenn jemand im Gefängnis Amok läuft, ist es Unrecht... Wie Skatero gesagt hat - ihr dreht mir schon wieder die Worte im Mund rum oO


----------



## tonygt (23. Juli 2011)

Es ging doch eigentlich nur darum, das Schneemaus sich darüber aufgeregt hat, das es bei jedem Anschlag Leute gibt die sich HIER im Forum darüber aufregen, und wie nicht nachvollziehen kann warum sich Leute hier darüber aufregen. Sie hat in keinem Satz erwähnt das sie der Anschlag nicht intressiert. 
Wobei es bei dem Themas nicht Speziell um den Anschlag geht, sondern um die Art und Weise wie die Berichterstattung der Medien ist.


----------



## Konov (23. Juli 2011)

Hmmm, über Anschläge generell kann ich mich mittlerweile kaum noch "aufregen" bzw. sie schockieren mich nicht wirklich.

Was mich aber schockiert, ist die Art und Weise, die teilweise immer perfider und brutaler wird.
Dutzende von Kindern auf einer abgelegenen Insel auf dem Boden liegend zu exekutieren ist schon die Härtegrenze nach oben - das sind genau genommen Kriegsähnliche Zustände, wobei man objektiverweise sagen muss: Schlimmer gehts immer.


----------



## zoizz (23. Juli 2011)

Win-Win-Phrasen, welche weder zur Diskussion beitragen noch andere Meinungen daneben zulassen:
Hitler war böse.
Rassismus gehört verboten.
Anschläge müssen verurteilt werden.
Jeder Mensch hat rotes Blut.
Ich habe es für meine Tocher/Sohn getan.



5/5


----------



## BlizzLord (23. Juli 2011)

Dieses drecksgame von Minecraft...

Es regnet draußen und drinne spawnen einfach mal so 3 creeper + nen skelett einer zerlegt mir alle kisten der 2. killt mich und legt somit meinen Loot frei der 3. zerbombt alles was aufm Boden liegt.
Scheiss Wetter Schrott hätt mans ich auch sparen können...

Arbeit von mehr als 2 Wochen(etliche Dias(locker 5 Stacks) Werkzeuge und sonstiges Zeug weg) einfach so weg wegen eines Bugs.


----------



## Laxera (23. Juli 2011)

hm....das ich zuviele DVD-Boxen für meine 4 neuen Racks habe (musste weitere 8 bestellen damit es einigermaßen passt (dachte ich hätte alles untergebracht, aber: DENKSTE....es gibt noch ne kiste mehr mit DVD-Boxen....wenn etz wer fragt warum ich die net in der kiste lasse: zu schade um drin zu verstauben, vor allem wenn klassiker dabei sind wie AGE OF EMPIRES...d.h. das muss in DVD-Schrank rein (und damit sich des regal vernünftig füllen lässt brauch Racks...

4/5 (weil es wieder ans Geld geht - sicher hinterher freue ich mich, wenn es gut aussieht und ich wieder platz am schreibtisch habe 

meine eltern (predigen ständig mist, auch wenn ich weiß das sie es nur gut meinen) 50000000/5 

telekom: 16.000er DSL sollten wir seit dem ersten dieses monats haben und was ist? - PUSTEKUCHEN weil die Kästen noch net fertig verkabelt sind......5 millionen 800 tausend irgendwas von 5 

mfg LAX


----------



## schepa (23. Juli 2011)

Dass ich 3 stunden in der Küche stand und der Freund meiner Mutter sich zu schade war was zu essen. Meine Mutter hat ihn dann dazu gebraucht SELBSTGEMACHTEN englischen schoko Pudding zuessen, er aber nur Zitat:"ein ganz kleines stück haben will" 4/5. 
Das mich meine Mutter beim freeganer nicht unterstützen will 3/5


----------



## Sh1k4ri (24. Juli 2011)

dass so manche Leute net wissen, wo ihre Grenze liegt, 10/5.


----------



## Makalvian (24. Juli 2011)

Rechner läuft seit ner Woche durch, da ich nicht weiß welche Internet-Verbindung ich am neuen Wohnort haben werde.
Habe ich mir ne 2 Tb externe Festplatte bei Amazon gekauft und versuche alle meine Steam-Spiele runter zu laden.
Das ich selbst nach der Woche immer noch bei C bin 

Edit: zu merken das die 2 TB nicht ausreichen


----------



## tonygt (24. Juli 2011)

Es regnet und ist Arsch Kalt drecks Wetter 5/5


----------



## Magogan (24. Juli 2011)

Dieses verdammte UMTS funktioniert etwa 2 Stunden am Tag, wobei sich diese 2 Stunden aus jeweils 3 Minuten zusammensetzen, in denen das wirklich funktioniert, dazwischen liegen immer mindestens 2 Minuten (bis hin zu mehreren Stunden), die ich warten muss, bis das wieder richtig funktioniert. 5/5


----------



## Konov (24. Juli 2011)

tonygt schrieb:


> Es regnet und ist Arsch Kalt drecks Wetter 5/5



^this

Dass es wieder ein Budenhänger-Sonntag werden wird wegen dem Mistwetter.

Dass es bis 10. August ungefähr genau so schlechtes Wetter bleiben soll. Da sind die Ferien schon bald rum.  5/5


----------



## Aeonflu-X (24. Juli 2011)

Was ist das bitte für ein Sommer? -.-/5


----------



## tonygt (24. Juli 2011)

Aeonflu-X schrieb:


> Was ist das bitte für ein Sommer? -.-/5



Es ist Sommer ? o_O


----------



## Sabito (24. Juli 2011)

tonygt schrieb:


> Es ist Sommer ? o_O



Ja und so wie er ist gefällt er mir.^^

Dass es mir komisch mies geht. -.- 4/5


----------



## kaepteniglo (24. Juli 2011)

Wie kann einem ein "Sommer" gefallen, wo es regnet und 13° sind?

Ich wäre für einen Sommer, wo es 6-8 Wochen 25° ist. Das reicht mir. Aber wenn es dann wieder warm wird, sind es gleich wieder >30°.


----------



## Aeonflu-X (24. Juli 2011)

Das einzige was an den Sommer erinnert ist das die Sonne lang scheint, mehr nicht.
Das ist doch zum Mäuse melken. 

Ganze Kuchen weg, und ich hatte kein Stück 5/5


----------



## Sabito (24. Juli 2011)

kaepteniglo schrieb:


> Wie kann einem ein "Sommer" gefallen, wo es regnet und 13° sind?
> 
> Ich wäre für einen Sommer, wo es 6-8 Wochen 25° ist. Das reicht mir. Aber wenn es dann wieder warm wird, sind es gleich wieder >30°.



Mir reichen 15° vollkommen, alles darüber wird mir zu warm, ausserdem wo regnet es? Bei mir ist es nur windig und das mag ich.^^
Wetter -7/5


----------



## schneemaus (24. Juli 2011)

Ich find den "Sommer" auch toll. Ich bin eh ein Kältekind, dagegen kann ich mich wenigstens warm anziehen. Außerdem kann ich so richtig gut schlafen =)

BTT - Dass ich nicht weiß, was ich heute kochen soll 2/5


----------



## Konov (24. Juli 2011)

Dieses graue am Himmel ist das, was mir persönlich auf die Klötze geht.
Da werde ich richtig depressiv von wenn man tagelang nur grau sieht. ^^

Wenns mal regnet stört mich das auch nicht weiter, aber gerade wenn man davon ausgeht, Sommerferien, jetzt ist es warm und sonnig (die letzten Jahre war es immer so), dann ist es total mies und regnerisch. Das regt halt einfach total auf.
Und 30 Grad brauch ich auch nicht, 25 würden schon locker reichen als Obergrenze.

Ist doch alles kacke 5/5


----------



## yves1993 (24. Juli 2011)

"Ihm drohen im Falle einer Verurteilung MAXIMAL 21 Jahre Haft" - n-tv 
Ehm GEHTS NOCH?! Ein Mensch der aus rechtsextremen Gründen 93 andere Menschen tötet und Bombenanschläge verursacht gehört einfach *lebenslänglich* weggesperrt. Ohne Diskussion. Also wenn das was die da sagen so stimmt dann bleibt mir echt die Sprache weg... Ich versteh die Justiz netmehr...
5/5 

Und jetzt kommt mir bitte keiner mit der Definition Lebenslänglich bedeutet nur xx Jahre... hallo? Lernt lesen... LEBENSLÄNGLICH heisst solange hinter Gittern bis man am Alter verreckt. Sorry wenn ich die Worte so nehm wie sie bezeichnet werden... Oo -.-


----------



## DasX2007 (24. Juli 2011)

Menschen mit einem begrenzten Horizont 5/5.
Leute die das Leben zu ernst nehmen 5/5.
Kekse sind alle >9k/5.


----------



## BlizzLord (24. Juli 2011)

DasX2007 schrieb:


> Kekse sind alle >9k/5.



Da fällt mir grade auf ich hatte dieses jahr nicht einen Keks. D:
Wtf warum is heut auch Sonntag jetzt will ich kekse :/


----------



## Tilbie (24. Juli 2011)

Das AoE2 im MP nicht klappen will 5/5


----------



## Ol@f (24. Juli 2011)

extrem mieses Wetter auf dem Ruhr Reggae Summer. 5/5


----------



## Konov (24. Juli 2011)

Ol@f schrieb:


> extrem mieses Wetter auf dem Ruhr Reggae Summer. 5/5



Reggae in the Rain?


----------



## schneemaus (24. Juli 2011)

Is eher nich "aufregen" sondern "traurig machen"... Dass es mit meinem Hund wohl zu Ende geht 1000/5..  Es war abzusehen, er ist alt, hat nen Hüftschaden, hört schlecht und nen Tumor am Bauch, aber trotzdem ist es schon heftig, ihm von einem auf den andern Tag anzusehen, dass er plötzlich leidet. Er war echt noch ein lebensfrohes Tier die ganze Zeit, die Tierärztin meinte "Er hat noch keine Schmerzen und leidet nicht, also machen wir erstmal noch nichts", hat sich noch wie blöde gefreut, wenn ich nach Hause kam oder mit ihm Gassi gegangen bin etc... Und nun hat er echt Probleme - werden morgen in die Tierklinik fahren (haben eine um die Ecke und ist halt auch der beste Tierarzt hier).. Und mein Vater und ich stellen uns halt auf das Schlimmste ein :/


----------



## Reflox (24. Juli 2011)

Tilbie schrieb:


> Das AoE2 im MP nicht klappen will 5/5



Online oder LAN? Wurde Online nicht schon lange abgeschaltet?


----------



## Konov (24. Juli 2011)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Is eher nich "aufregen" sondern "traurig machen"... Dass es mit meinem Hund wohl zu Ende geht 1000/5..  Es war abzusehen, er ist alt, hat nen Hüftschaden, hört schlecht und nen Tumor am Bauch, aber trotzdem ist es schon heftig, ihm von einem auf den andern Tag anzusehen, dass er plötzlich leidet. Er war echt noch ein lebensfrohes Tier die ganze Zeit, die Tierärztin meinte "Er hat noch keine Schmerzen und leidet nicht, also machen wir erstmal noch nichts", hat sich noch wie blöde gefreut, wenn ich nach Hause kam oder mit ihm Gassi gegangen bin etc... Und nun hat er echt Probleme - werden morgen in die Tierklinik fahren (haben eine um die Ecke und ist halt auch der beste Tierarzt hier).. Und mein Vater und ich stellen uns halt auf das Schlimmste ein :/



Scheiße aber je früher desto besser... was ist das denn für einer?


----------



## Tilbie (24. Juli 2011)

Reflox schrieb:


> Online oder LAN? Wurde Online nicht schon lange abgeschaltet?



LAN, habens jetzt aber zum laufen gebraucht


----------



## schneemaus (24. Juli 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Scheiße aber je früher desto besser... was ist das denn für einer?



Ein Colliemischling. Also Mischling aus American Collie und Bordercollie. Hatte es im Leben auch nicht leicht.. Wir haben ihn bekommen, da war er 4, vor uns hatte er schon 5 Besitzer. Wurde wohl auch geschlagen, so wie er anfangs reagiert hat, wenn jemand in seiner Nähe ne schnelle Bewegung gemacht hat, hatte, als wir ihn bekommen haben, verklebtes Fell, was teils nach Bier, teils nach Cola roch, ließ sich nie kämmen außer am Rücken (hat er wohl auch schlechte Erfahrungen mit gemacht) und wenn man mit einer Flasche auch nur in seine Nähe kam, ist er sofort abgezischt... Hat sich alles nach einer Weile gut gelegt, Gott sei Dank... Aber nun ist er halt krank und wir gehen für morgen vom Schlimmsten aus - so kann ich mich auch schonmal drauf einstellen, auch wenn's mir trotzdem nicht leicht fallen wird :/


----------



## Healor (24. Juli 2011)

Dass sich bei ebay Kleinanzeigen massenhaft Leute für meine Sachen interessieren, sich nach 2-3 Mails jedoch fast immer rausstellt, dass sie hunderte Kilometer weit weg wohnen obwohl ich bei jeder Anzeige meinen Wohnort mit angegeben habe. 5/5


----------



## Konov (24. Juli 2011)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Ein Colliemischling. Also Mischling aus American Collie und Bordercollie. Hatte es im Leben auch nicht leicht.. Wir haben ihn bekommen, da war er 4, vor uns hatte er schon 5 Besitzer. Wurde wohl auch geschlagen, so wie er anfangs reagiert hat, wenn jemand in seiner Nähe ne schnelle Bewegung gemacht hat, hatte, als wir ihn bekommen haben, verklebtes Fell, was teils nach Bier, teils nach Cola roch, ließ sich nie kämmen außer am Rücken (hat er wohl auch schlechte Erfahrungen mit gemacht) und wenn man mit einer Flasche auch nur in seine Nähe kam, ist er sofort abgezischt... Hat sich alles nach einer Weile gut gelegt, Gott sei Dank... Aber nun ist er halt krank und wir gehen für morgen vom Schlimmsten aus - so kann ich mich auch schonmal drauf einstellen, auch wenn's mir trotzdem nicht leicht fallen wird :/



Traurig traurig... aber kann man nix machen. Man sollte es positiv sehen, es ging ihm ja bei euch dann offenbar wesentlich besser und Hunde leben eben nicht ewig, wie alles andere auch. ^^
Abgesehen von diesen komischen Tiefseefischen wo Körperteile von selbst nachwachsen


----------



## Delso (25. Juli 2011)

Das ich jetzt (9:12 morgens) schon wieder auf der Arbeit sitze und NICHTS zu tun ist , seit 14 Tage tote Hose. 4/5 

Mein Chef weiss zwar das nichts zu tun ist , aber als "vorbildlicher" Arbeitnehmer tut man ja wenigstens so als wenn man arbeiten würde wenn der Chef in Sichtweite ist, nur das wird zunehmend schwerer. 

Ich glaub ich geh gleich und nehm mir frei für morgen >.<


----------



## Potpotom (25. Juli 2011)

Dieser "Star Wars - the old republic"-Layer der sich hier überall drüber legt und nicht wegklickbar ist... bis der Weg ist such ich mir wohl n anderes Forum (Nein, Adblock ist im Büro keine Option).

5/5


----------



## Slayed (25. Juli 2011)

Kopfweh 3/5
Schlechtes Wetter 4/5


----------



## Konov (25. Juli 2011)

Delso schrieb:


> Das ich jetzt (9:12 morgens) schon wieder auf der Arbeit sitze und NICHTS zu tun ist , seit 14 Tage tote Hose. 4/5
> 
> Mein Chef weiss zwar das nichts zu tun ist , aber als "vorbildlicher" Arbeitnehmer tut man ja wenigstens so als wenn man arbeiten würde wenn der Chef in Sichtweite ist, nur das wird zunehmend schwerer.
> 
> Ich glaub ich geh gleich und nehm mir frei für morgen >.<



Vllt. hat dein Chef ja auch nichts zutun und du weißt es nur nicht 
kannst ja mal das Risiko eingehen und nachfragen. ^^

@Topic
Mal wieder gammelwetter und ein geschwollenes augenlid. 5/5


----------



## Manaori (25. Juli 2011)

Dass mein Brot vone inem Tag auf den andren schimmlig geworden ist oO (zumindest hoff ich das, gestern noch davon gegessen :S) Naja... ess ich halt gleich zu Mittag und schwing mich dann aufs Rad -.- 5/5


----------



## Potpotom (25. Juli 2011)

Schmeckte es denn gestern Abend noch gut? Normalerweise schmeckt es ja schon lange vor dem Schlechtwerden widerlich, nach langweiliger und halbtrockener und dennoch irgendwie essbarer Masse, aber net nach leckerem Brot.

Die vormittägliche Sonne ist über einer grauen Wolkendecke verschwunden... 5/5

Brauche Sommer, dringend.


----------



## Manaori (25. Juli 2011)

Es schmeckte noch gut,s onst hätte ich es ja nicht vergessen. Drum wunderte es mich ja so als ich das heut morgen gesehen hab :S 

Wohnst du bei mir? Da ist die Sonne auch grad verschwunden 3/5


----------



## schneemaus (25. Juli 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Traurig traurig... aber kann man nix machen. Man sollte es positiv sehen, es ging ihm ja bei euch dann offenbar wesentlich besser und Hunde leben eben nicht ewig, wie alles andere auch. ^^



Also er ist vor ca. ner Stunde in meinen Armen eingeschlafen und wartet jetzt im Hundehimmel drauf, dass ich ihn abhole. Und nein, ich möchte nicht, dass mir jemand diese Vorstellung zunichte macht.

BTT: Dass ich gleich Zigaretten stopfen muss, weil ich gestern Abend und heute Morgen keinen Nerv hatte und nun keine fertigen mehr da sind, ich aber nun auch die Nerven nicht habe 4/5.


----------



## Delso (25. Juli 2011)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Also er ist vor ca. ner Stunde in meinen Armen eingeschlafen und wartet jetzt im Hundehimmel drauf, dass ich ihn abhole.



Mein Beileid


----------



## Manaori (25. Juli 2011)

Das tut mir echt leid, Schneemaus  Aber sieh es so... er musste nicht leiden, und er hatte bei euch noch ein schönes Leben, das ist immer eine gute Sache. 
*meine letzte Zigarette rüber reich*


----------



## Konov (25. Juli 2011)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Also er ist vor ca. ner Stunde in meinen Armen eingeschlafen und wartet jetzt im Hundehimmel drauf, dass ich ihn abhole. Und nein, ich möchte nicht, dass mir jemand diese Vorstellung zunichte macht.
> 
> BTT: Dass ich gleich Zigaretten stopfen muss, weil ich gestern Abend und heute Morgen keinen Nerv hatte und nun keine fertigen mehr da sind, ich aber nun auch die Nerven nicht habe 4/5.



Mein Beileid!

Und hör auf zu schmöken


----------



## Sh1k4ri (25. Juli 2011)

dass ich meine Ex inner Stadt getroffen habe, wo es ja tausendmillionen Läden gibt wo sie eher hätte sein können aber neh, die ist grad bei dem einen H&M... 10/5.

Und sie fragt auch natürlich wie es mir geht.  Innerlich hab ich "GTFO ALTER" gedacht.


----------



## Manaori (25. Juli 2011)

@ Konov: Grad in solchen Situationen kann ne Zigarette erleichternd sein. Das weiß ich selber. Aufhören so fällt nicht schwer, mir zumindest - komme auch gerne mal ein paar Tage ohne aus, wenn ich zu faul bin, in den Ort runter zu strampeln - aber gerade, wenn man nervlich belangt ist, tuts irgendwie... gut? XD Ja, ich weiß, Worte eines Suchtis. 

@Shikari: Autsch. Klingt unangenehm. >.>


----------



## schneemaus (25. Juli 2011)

Danke euch. Und das mit dem Rauchen: Grade jetzt ist ne Zigarette echt angenehm, um ehrlich zu sein. Und ich hab momentan keinen Grund aufzuhören - wenn ich mal jemanden kennenlerne, der nicht raucht, dann kann ich mir das mit dem Aufhören vorstellen.


----------



## Potpotom (25. Juli 2011)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> dass ich meine Ex inner Stadt getroffen habe, wo es ja tausendmillionen Läden gibt wo sie eher hätte sein können aber neh, die ist grad bei dem einen H&M... 10/5.


Also in einem H&M würde ich so ziemlich jede Frau als erstes erwarten. 


Wird schon, Kopf hoch und Coke Zero trinken.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (25. Juli 2011)

Danke 

Sind jetzt halt seit nem Monat auseinander, waren vorher fast ein Jahr Arbeitskollegen (jaaaaa ich weiß, dass sowas net gut geht) und mussten halt auch die letzten Wochen noch mehr oder weniger zsm. arbeiten. Jetzt ist die Sache endgültig durch und ich werde, wenn ich sie das nächste Mal sehe, nen großen Bogen um sie machen.


----------



## B-R-A-I-N (25. Juli 2011)

WER hat meine Brownies aufgegessen?!
achja ich war's



1/5 wegen Brownie-Ebbe


----------



## Manaori (25. Juli 2011)

B-R-A-I-N schrieb:


> WER hat meine Brownies aufgegessen?!
> achja ich war's
> 
> 
> ...



*waffeln hinschieb*
Frisch gekauft 

2/5 Schrecklicher Hunger und kein Bock auf irgendwas zu essen o.O Naja, auch ne Diät.


----------



## BlizzLord (25. Juli 2011)

Delso schrieb:


> Das ich jetzt (9:12 morgens) schon wieder auf der Arbeit sitze und NICHTS zu tun ist , seit 14 Tage tote Hose. 4/5
> 
> Mein Chef weiss zwar das nichts zu tun ist , aber als "vorbildlicher" Arbeitnehmer tut man ja wenigstens so als wenn man arbeiten würde wenn der Chef in Sichtweite ist, nur das wird zunehmend schwerer.
> 
> Ich glaub ich geh gleich und nehm mir frei für morgen >.<



Sag halt dem Chef das nichts zu tun ist und du gerne arbeit hättest. oO


----------



## Konov (25. Juli 2011)

Dass schon wieder ein Thread vor die Hunde geht weil einige User sich hier über religiöse Themen zerfleischen müssen. 4/5


----------



## yves1993 (25. Juli 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Dass schon wieder ein Thread vor die Hunde geht weil einige User sich hier über religiöse Themen zerfleischen müssen. 4/5



This.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (25. Juli 2011)

darüber muss man sich nicht wundern. Das war damals bei Fukushima auch so, da hielt der aber komischerweise länger.


----------



## Konov (25. Juli 2011)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> darüber muss man sich nicht wundern. Das war damals bei Fukushima auch so, da hielt der aber komischerweise länger.



Der inhaltliche Zusammenhang war auch weiter entfernt


----------



## Sh1k4ri (25. Juli 2011)

Ach du da gings am Ende auch um Religionen, Politik und Schuldzuweisungen. Aber naja, so ist das halt. Jeder muss seinen Senf dazugeben.


----------



## Konov (25. Juli 2011)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Ach du da gings am Ende auch um Religionen, Politik und Schuldzuweisungen. Aber naja, so ist das halt. Jeder muss seinen Senf dazugeben.



Jo, ich hab das ja damals selbst mitgelesen 
Nur von nem Tsunami zu Religionen zu kommen ist wohl noch etwas schwieriger, als von einem Massaker aus religiösen Motiven 

Aber was will man machen...


----------



## yves1993 (25. Juli 2011)

Schade eigentlich dass mit der Religion nicht auch sonst so verfahren wird wie hier im Forum.... Naja belassen wirs mal dabei und machens wieder BTT:

Dass ich echt jetzt 3 Jahre mit diesen Reifen überall gefahren bin, sogar schon über Glasscherben, und heute als ich auf der Straße fahr der Reifen geplatzt ist -.- 5/5 (Ich red vom Fahrrad  )


----------



## Perkone (25. Juli 2011)

Einige Sachen, die in All points bulletin schnell gefixt gehören 3/5 !


----------



## Selor Kiith (26. Juli 2011)

Games in denen die KI einfach aus reiner Sinnlosigkeit aufeinmal mir den Krieg erklärt 3/5


----------



## Magogan (26. Juli 2011)

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAARGH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Verdammt nochmal, ich zahle 30 Euro im Monat für meinen UMTS-Vertrag und Vodafone kriegt es in 3 Jahren nicht hin, das UMTS-Netz auszubauen, obwohl die genau wissen, dass hier im Sommer tausende von Urlaubern kommen und nicht nur die Straßen, sondern auch die Mobilfunknetze überlasten ... Jetzt darf ich über EDGE surfen mit 30 kBit/s ... zocken ist damit kaum möglich (hohe Latenz) und was downloaden ebenfalls nicht ... eine normale Internetseite zu öffnen ist eine Geduldsprobe ... und die schaffen es nicht, dass das Netz hier endlich so ausgebaut wird, dass man einigermaßen schnell ins Internet gehen kann! Und wenn es nur 800 kBit/s sind, dann reicht das doch auch, aber 30 kBit/s ist doch eine Zumutung! Für das Geld bekomme ich einen Kabelinternetvertrag mit der 1000-fachen Geschwindigkeit! Das regt mich richtig auf ... [Eine Zahl, die ungefähr der Anzahl der Atomkerne entspricht, die ins komplette Universum passen würden, wenn es ein riesiges schwarzes Loch mit 28 Milliarden Lichtjahren Durchmesser wäre]/5


----------



## Reflox (26. Juli 2011)

Selor schrieb:


> Games in denen die KI einfach aus reiner Sinnlosigkeit aufeinmal mir den Krieg erklärt 3/5



Das liebe ich bei Anno 1404 so.

"Gott hat mir Engel geschickt, sie sagten ich soll dir den Krieg erklären."

What the Fuck is wrong with you? ô.Ô


----------



## yves1993 (26. Juli 2011)

Dass solche Sachen wie Juleins Hate Blog net öffentlich gezeigt werden  3/5

Langeweile weil geplantes ins Wasser gefallen ist und ich nun irgendwie keine Improvisation zur Hand habe  4/5


----------



## Konov (26. Juli 2011)

Das Pisswetter geht mir immer noch auf die Klötze 5/5


----------



## BlizzLord (26. Juli 2011)

Reflox schrieb:


> Das liebe ich bei Anno 1404 so.
> 
> "Gott hat mir Engel geschickt, sie sagten ich soll dir den Krieg erklären."
> 
> What the Fuck is wrong with you? ô.Ô



Indirekt hat Gott mit dir Krieg angefangen also eher: Whats wrong with YOU! 

Oh und das ich nicht weiss wem ich denn Pet Code geben soll auf Buffed.de hats kaum einer verdient(alte wow/rom hater banausen )


----------



## Manaori (26. Juli 2011)

Kopfweh ._. 3/5


----------



## Ellesmere (26. Juli 2011)

Kann mich gerad nicht entscheiden...Soll ich Donnie Darko schauen oder Falling Skies ?

Ist echt schwer...3/5


----------



## Manaori (26. Juli 2011)

Donnie Darko!!! XD 

Immer noch KOpfweh trotz Tablette.. .__. 3/5


----------



## Fauzi (26. Juli 2011)

Raum abdunkeln, hinlegen und kaltes Tuch auf Stirnlegen wirkt Wunder!

Das ich im moment so viel tolles kaufen möchte aber mein Geldbeutel nicht mitmacht 3/5 v.v


----------



## Rayon (26. Juli 2011)

drecks behinderte lauchrandoms in LoL [Zahl der Atome im Universum*Unendlich]/5. 
Man kann echt nicht random anmelden da kriegt man durchgehend nur Spackos oO


----------



## tonygt (26. Juli 2011)

Fauzi schrieb:


> Raum abdunkeln, hinlegen und kaltes Tuch auf Stirnlegen wirkt Wunder!
> 
> Das ich im moment so viel tolles kaufen möchte aber mein Geldbeutel nicht mitmacht 3/5 v.v



^This 
Nur das ich viele Dinge fürs Biken brauche und mir gern kaufen will aber keine Kohle hab


----------



## Fauzi (26. Juli 2011)

Grad einen ganzen Becher Wasser über Tischkante auf mein T-Shirt ausgeleert -.- 2/5


----------



## BlizzLord (26. Juli 2011)

Fauzi schrieb:


> Grad einen ganzen Becher Wasser über Tischkante auf mein T-Shirt ausgeleert -.- 2/5



Wasser ist doch nicht schlimm Cola oder Kaffee ist unangenehm. :S


----------



## Tilbie (26. Juli 2011)

Das meine Verdauung mich Umbringen will 5/5


----------



## Selor Kiith (26. Juli 2011)

Reflox schrieb:


> Das liebe ich bei Anno 1404 so.
> 
> "Gott hat mir Engel geschickt, sie sagten ich soll dir den Krieg erklären."
> 
> What the Fuck is wrong with you? ô.Ô



:O

Genau, genau, genau das! Diese dumme Fundamentalistenschnepfe!


----------



## Reflox (26. Juli 2011)

Selor schrieb:


> :O
> 
> Genau, genau, genau das! Diese dumme Fundamentalistenschnepfe!



Dabei, wäre sie doch so nett und hilfreich. Aber nein, dann kommt sie mit ihren bekloppten Botschaften von Gott. 
Ich hab keine Soldaten nichts. Und die kommt da mit ihren Hirnis, und zündet alles an. 75% von der Siedlung Asche. Feuerwache? Am Arsch, die wurde neutral.

Da spiel ich lieber mit der Hippie-Tante, der Nonne und William. >:L

Gah, die regt mich jetzt gerade auf 1/5


----------



## Alux (26. Juli 2011)

Das ich das Gewinnspiel zur 250en Folge der buffed Show übersehen hab 4/5
Gewisse Teile meines Lebens 5^1000000000000/5


----------



## Deanne (26. Juli 2011)

5/5: Dank meiner fetten Erkältung ist mein Nasenpiercing entzündet. Das kommt davon, wenn man stundelang bei strömendem Regen arbeiten muss.


----------



## Potpotom (27. Juli 2011)

Der diesjährige Sommer... 5/5


----------



## Konov (27. Juli 2011)

Potpotom schrieb:


> Der diesjährige Sommer... 5/5



Dem schließe ich mich an 5/5

Außerdem alles was an Lustlosigkeit mit diesem Wetter einhergeht 5/5


----------



## Manaori (27. Juli 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Dem schließe ich mich an 5/5
> 
> Außerdem alles was an Lustlosigkeit mit diesem Wetter einhergeht 5/5



./sign Vor allem diese verdammte Lustlosigkeit. Als hätt ihc nicht genug zu tun! 5/5


----------



## Delso (27. Juli 2011)

Das ich eigentlich ein wenig auf meine Linie achten wollte , und jetzt JEDEN Tag auf der Arbeit irgentjemand Süßigkeiten mitbringt 3/5 

Meine Kolleginen futtern sich den Sommer schön , Hilfe :/


----------



## Konov (27. Juli 2011)

Dass irgendwie meine Fahrradkette oder die Schaltung verrückt spielt und ich nochmal zum Fachmann muss. 4/5


----------



## Dominau (27. Juli 2011)

Huunger :<
5/5


----------



## schneemaus (27. Juli 2011)

Dominau schrieb:


> Huunger :<
> 5/5



/sign - weil ich keinerlei Appetit auf irgendwas hier im Haus habe oO


----------



## Sh1k4ri (27. Juli 2011)

schneemaus schrieb:


> /sign - weil ich keinerlei Appetit auf irgendwas hier im Haus habe oO



/sign.  5/5


----------



## Saalia (27. Juli 2011)

von 6 Leuten im Team sind 3 im Urlaub, einer ist krank und wir sind nurnoch zu zweit... 3/5

Kundenanforderungen nicht 100%ig gerecht werden, da die erfahrung für das gebiet im urlaub ist .. 5/5 -.-


----------



## Fauzi (27. Juli 2011)

Das die Mail für iPhone unlock immernoch nicht gekommen ist Rage/5
Das meine Kopfhörer wahrscheinlich erst nächste Woche kommen FU/5
Scheiss Juli Wetter Kotz/5
Noch kein Feierabend Blä/5
Zuhause dann putzen 2/5


----------



## Deanne (27. Juli 2011)

4/5: Ich habe mir für die Hochzeit einer Freundin zu meinem Kleid eine besonders schöne, teure Strumpfhose gekauft und konnte es nicht lassen, sie vorher zuhause anzuprobieren. Ergebnis: zwei riesige Laufmaschen. -_____-

Edit sagt: Laufmaschen ist untertrieben, es sind klaffende Löcher.

3/5: Mein Profilfoto wird hier immer noch nicht angezeigt. Stattdessen steht im Profil "Deannes Foto". Ist das irgendwie eine Vorsichtsmaßnahme, damit niemand ein ernsthaftes Augenleiden bekommt, oder wie?


----------



## Reflox (27. Juli 2011)

Das E nde von F.E.A.R. 3.

Scheiss auf Credits, scheiss auf beendung der Story, machen wir lieber Kunden für F.E.A.R. 4. 5/5


----------



## Sh1k4ri (27. Juli 2011)

Reflox schrieb:


> Das E nde von F.E.A.R. 3.
> 
> Scheiss auf Credits, scheiss auf beendung der Story, machen wir lieber Kunden für F.E.A.R. 4. 5/5



Vielen Dank, also ein Cliffhanger ?


----------



## Konov (27. Juli 2011)

Deanne schrieb:


> 3/5: Mein Profilfoto wird hier immer noch nicht angezeigt. Stattdessen steht im Profil "Deannes Foto". Ist das irgendwie eine Vorsichtsmaßnahme, damit niemand ein ernsthaftes Augenleiden bekommt, oder wie?



Wie wärs mit neu hochladen?^^


----------



## Deanne (27. Juli 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Wie wärs mit neu hochladen?^^



Schon mehrfach versucht. Mit verschiedensten Bildern in verschiedensten Auflösungen. Auch mit alten Fotos, die früher normal angezeigt wurden. 
Weiß da nicht mehr weiter.


----------



## Konov (27. Juli 2011)

Deanne schrieb:


> Schon mehrfach versucht. Mit verschiedensten Bildern in verschiedensten Auflösungen. Auch mit alten Fotos, die früher normal angezeigt wurden.
> Weiß da nicht mehr weiter.



Vllt. falsches Format.


----------



## Alux (27. Juli 2011)

Das meine Sigantur sich dauernd von selbst verstellt      &/§)=$(/§%$(§/(§=&$("/§&"§)+'''*###/5

Ich mach nen Spoiler, aber alles was im Spoiler steht, steht auf einmal außerhalb, ich mach Leerzeilen, aber die verschwinden und nicht alles is in der Mitte obwohl ichs so formatier -.-

Funktioniert echt gut hier


----------



## Konov (27. Juli 2011)

Alux schrieb:


> Das meine SIgantur sich dauernd von selbst verstell &/§)=$(/§%$(§/(§=&$("/§&"§)+'''*###/5



Es wundert mich, dass du soviel Text da reingestopft hast, bei mir steht immer maximal 3 Zeilen Text. ^^


----------



## Alux (27. Juli 2011)

Ich mag vieles^^ aber warum zum Teufel ist bei mir das was im SPoiler sein sollte, dem Code nach, außerhalb


----------



## Deanne (27. Juli 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Vllt. falsches Format.



Nix falsches Format, bin ja nicht ganz doof. ^^ Es werden ja nicht mal Bilder angezeigt, die vor einiger Zeit keine Probleme bereiteten. Da stimmt eher was mit dem Forum nicht.


----------



## Selor Kiith (27. Juli 2011)

Ehr also ich kann die Galerie wild durchklicken und seh alles aber ich weiß ja nicht was fehlt 

Die breite des Forums hat sich verändert 1/5
Edit: Offensichtlich durch den Herren mit der "kaputten" Signatur unter ihm ist der Bildschirm voll...


----------



## Alux (27. Juli 2011)

Selor schrieb:


> Die breite des Forums hat sich verändert 1/5
> Edit: Offensichtlich durch den Herren mit der "kaputten" Signatur unter ihm ist der Bildschirm voll...



Und das schlimmste is, ich weiß nicht was ich dagegen tun soll^^
Achja, Teile des Forums sind bei mir dauer markiert o.O


----------



## Selor Kiith (27. Juli 2011)

Ich hab nen Trick 

STRG+A -> Entf 


scrn...


----------



## Konov (27. Juli 2011)

Alux schrieb:


> Und das schlimmste is, ich weiß nicht was ich dagegen tun soll^^
> Achja, Teile des Forums sind bei mir dauer markiert o.O



Deine Sig hat das Forum zerschossen!


----------



## Konov (28. Juli 2011)

Was mich aufregt?

Das dieser Fred immer noch zerschossen ist, weil irgendwer Mist gebaut hat. 3/5

Alle Leute die draußen rumrennen gehen mir auf den SACK 5/5


----------



## schneemaus (28. Juli 2011)

Stimmt, das is nur der Fred hier o.o Is mir gar nich aufgefallen gestern xD


----------



## Sh1k4ri (28. Juli 2011)

Vielleicht sollte Alux mal seine Sig. kleiner machen, ich glaube es liegt hier an ihm.


----------



## Manaori (28. Juli 2011)

Stimmt, jetzt fällts mir auch auf.
 Das komische Wetter, das mir langsam wieder Kopfweh macht 3/5 (noch. Ich hoffe es wird nicht schlimmer.)


----------



## xsynasto (28. Juli 2011)

Manaori schrieb:


> Stimmt, jetzt fällts mir auch auf.
> Das komische Wetter, das mir langsam wieder Kopfweh macht 3/5 (noch. Ich hoffe es wird nicht schlimmer.)



Wetterfühlig?
Kenn ich


----------



## Manaori (28. Juli 2011)

xsynasto schrieb:


> Wetterfühlig?
> Kenn ich




Entweder das oder ich hab leichte Migräne. Weiß nichjt, was mir besser gefallen soll. ^^


----------



## BlizzLord (28. Juli 2011)

Das ich bis heute den 4. Kasus nicht hinbekomme...
Und es wahrscheinlich niemals lernen werde dämmlicher akkusativ. 

Naja zum Glück kommt der nicht zu oft im Leben vor. >.<


----------



## Konov (28. Juli 2011)

Alux schrieb:


> Das meine Sigantur sich dauernd von selbst verstellt &/§)=$(/§%$(§/(§=&$("/§&"§)+'''*###/5
> 
> Ich mach nen Spoiler, aber alles was im Spoiler steht, steht auf einmal außerhalb, ich mach Leerzeilen, aber die verschwinden und nicht alles is in der Mitte obwohl ichs so formatier -.-
> 
> Funktioniert echt gut hier



Alter! Der ganze Thread ist immer noch zerschossen, wie wärs wenn du deine Signatur mal etwas kürzt?


----------



## Manaori (28. Juli 2011)

Dass das Thema von Harry Potter.. also... Musik... eines davon... offenbar abgekupfert ist vone inem der Themen von Blade (grad geguckt xD) nur 1/5 weil ich das eher witzig finde (und seltsam dass mir sowas auffällt...Blut spritzt und Leute sterben.. und ich hör auf die Musik ôo )


----------



## Alux (28. Juli 2011)

Lol ey, ic hdachte lösch ich halt meine Si, weil se hier nicht funzt und was passiert? Sie geht nicht weg!
Ich lösch alles raus, klick auf Änderung speichern, Seite lädt neun und die Sig is noch immer da 

d567847zuß2´hqo´5r90uujir uh09u5zhprk 3qujhoi3k gub4rß0i39210´0  (ausgeführter Faceroll)/5


----------



## Jordin (28. Juli 2011)

Alux schrieb:


> Sie geht nicht weg!
> Ich lösch alles raus, klick auf Änderung speichern, Seite lädt neun und die Sig is noch immer da



Entweder diese Zahlenreihenfolge eingeben 4, 8, 15, 16, 23 und 42 oder Account löschen 

Wetter 5/5 Scheiß Sonne. Ich dachte wir hätten das hinter uns?!
Die doofen Leute, die mir heut über den Weg gelaufen sind und mich genervt haben: sowas von 5 von 5


----------



## Saji (28. Juli 2011)

Mein heuer Indoor-Heli, der Revell Control Black Shadow, funktioniert nicht richtig. 4/5

Während Rechtsdrehungen problemlos von der Hand gehen, gerät das Ding selbst bei leichtesten Linksdrehungen in derbes Trudeln. Dazu wirkt die Fernbedienung deutlich schlechter verarbeitet als bei meinem Amewi Heli. Ich bin enttäuscht und Amazon darf sich auf eine Rücksendung freuen.


----------



## schneemaus (28. Juli 2011)

Leute, die meinen, nur weil ich als weibliches Individuum vorm Rechner sitze und ein Onlinespiel aufmache, in dem man auch noch chatten kann, muss ich es extrem nötig haben und natürlich 10000 Bilder von mir aufm PC, die ich jedem schicke, der nur blöd danach fragt 5/5. Ich mein... Hallo oO


----------



## Manaori (28. Juli 2011)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Leute, die meinen, nur weil ich als weibliches Individuum vorm Rechner sitze und ein Onlinespiel aufmache, in dem man auch noch chatten kann, muss ich es extrem nötig haben und natürlich 10000 Bilder von mir aufm PC, die ich jedem schicke, der nur blöd danach fragt 5/5. Ich mein... Hallo oO



... ./sign 

Dass viele Gamer meinen, als Weibchen könne man ja nur leicht zu haben sein oO


----------



## schneemaus (28. Juli 2011)

Sind ja nicht nur Gamer. Viele Kerle meinen einfach, ne Frau, die sich im Internet die Zeit vertreibt, hat es unheimlich nötig und kriegt nie jemanden ab o.O


----------



## Ceiwyn (28. Juli 2011)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Leute, die meinen, nur weil ich als weibliches Individuum vorm Rechner sitze und ein Onlinespiel aufmache, in dem man auch noch chatten kann, muss ich es extrem nötig haben und natürlich 10000 Bilder von mir aufm PC, die ich jedem schicke, der nur blöd danach fragt 5/5. Ich mein... Hallo oO



Kenn ich. Die meisten verwandeln sich ja schon in hormongesteuerte Primaten, sobald sie nur einen weiblichen Charakter erblicken. 

Kopfweh 5/5 



> Sind ja nicht nur Gamer. Viele Kerle meinen einfach, ne Frau, die sich im Internet die Zeit vertreibt, hat es unheimlich nötig und kriegt nie jemanden ab o.O



Denke eher, dass das andersrum ist. Die meisten Kerle verbringen so viel Zeit im Netz, weil sie ja noch nie eine Frau gesehen haben (Pornos zählen nicht). Da geht denen natürlich sofort einer ab, wenn sie eine weibliche Stimme hören bzw. einen Namen lesen.


----------



## schneemaus (28. Juli 2011)

Aber anscheinend sind es genau die Typen, die dann auch denken, dass es den Frauen genauso geht


----------



## Sabito (28. Juli 2011)

Dass ich etwas mit meiner Krankenversicherung regeln muss, ich mich informiert habe, bis wann ich da anrufen kann (Mo-Fr: 7-20Uhr), ruf da gerade an und bekomme per Computeransage, dass ich ausserhalb der Zeiten anrufe und wenn es sich um eine allgemeine Frage handel ich ja Mo-Fr von 7-20Uhr anrufen könnte. -.- 100/5


----------



## Deanne (28. Juli 2011)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Leute, die meinen, nur weil ich als weibliches Individuum vorm Rechner sitze und ein Onlinespiel aufmache, in dem man auch noch chatten kann, muss ich es extrem nötig haben und natürlich 10000 Bilder von mir aufm PC, die ich jedem schicke, der nur blöd danach fragt 5/5. Ich mein... Hallo oO



Komisch, das Problem habe ich bisher in keinem meiner Online-Games gehabt. Und ich habe überwiegend mit Männern gezockt.


----------



## Ceiwyn (28. Juli 2011)

Will endlich wieder im Verein Fußball spielen... am liebsten 5. Liga. Aber darf nicht.  5/5 
Wär ich nur Ivan Klasnic.


----------



## schneemaus (28. Juli 2011)

Deanne schrieb:


> Komisch, das Problem habe ich bisher in keinem meiner Online-Games gehabt. Und ich habe überwiegend mit Männern gezockt.



Ich erinnere mich beispielhaft an einen meiner ersten Randomraids mit meiner Priesterin. Ich werd ins TS eingeladen, geh rein, sag nur "Hallo" und auf einmal reden alle durcheinander und versuchen irgendwie, an mein Alter, meinen Namen oder ein Bild von mir zu kommen, während gleichzeitig im Raidchannel einer schreibt "Boah, n Mädchen"... Werd ich nie vergessen o.O


----------



## yves1993 (28. Juli 2011)

300 Seiten raaageeee!

Das Wetter immernoch 5/5... solangsam isses netmehr feierlich -.-"


----------



## BlizzLord (28. Juli 2011)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Ich erinnere mich beispielhaft an einen meiner ersten Randomraids mit meiner Priesterin. Ich werd ins TS eingeladen, geh rein, sag nur "Hallo" und auf einmal reden alle durcheinander und versuchen irgendwie, an mein Alter, meinen Namen oder ein Bild von mir zu kommen, während gleichzeitig im Raidchannel einer schreibt "Boah, n Mädchen"... Werd ich nie vergessen o.O



Siehs als bestätigung deiner wohltuhend/erotischen Stimme


----------



## tonygt (28. Juli 2011)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Ich erinnere mich beispielhaft an einen meiner ersten Randomraids mit meiner Priesterin. Ich werd ins TS eingeladen, geh rein, sag nur "Hallo" und auf einmal reden alle durcheinander und versuchen irgendwie, an mein Alter, meinen Namen oder ein Bild von mir zu kommen, während gleichzeitig im Raidchannel einer schreibt "Boah, n Mädchen"... Werd ich nie vergessen o.O



Wobei die Reaktion in WoW extremer zu sein scheint, als in anderen MMOS. In Warhammer Online hatten wir ich glaube 5 Frauen in der Gilde und die Co Leaderin war auch ne Frau. Hier war der Frauen Anteil aber allgemein auch deutlich höher und die Reaktion auf eine Weibliche Stimme, war nicht der Sorfortige Kontrollverlust aller Männlicher Mitspieler


----------



## Selor Kiith (28. Juli 2011)

Dachte sich das Reh, als es ins Löwengehege sprang *jk*


----------



## Deanne (28. Juli 2011)

tonygt schrieb:


> Wobei die Reaktion in WoW extremer zu sein scheint, als in anderen MMOS. In Warhammer Online hatten wir ich glaube 5 Frauen in der Gilde und die Co Leaderin war auch ne Frau. Hier war der Frauen Anteil aber allgemein auch deutlich höher und die Reaktion auf eine Weibliche Stimme, war nicht der Sorfortige Kontrollverlust aller Männlicher Mitspieler



Ich habe das, wie bereits gesagt,auch noch in keinem Online-Game erlebt. Weder im Chat, noch im TS. Man hat mich nie anders behandelt oder angebaggert. 
Hier und da musste ich mir den Respekt der männlichen Mitspieler erarbeiten, aber dass irgendwer ausgeflippt wäre... Nein, daran kann ich mich nicht erinnern.


----------



## Konov (29. Juli 2011)

Morgen zur Post, Paket abholen  3/5


----------



## Sh1k4ri (29. Juli 2011)

Sachen packen... 2/5 -___-


----------



## Magogan (29. Juli 2011)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Sachen packen... 2/5 -___-



Wo gehts denn hin?


----------



## Reflox (29. Juli 2011)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Sind ja nicht nur Gamer. Viele Kerle meinen einfach, ne Frau, die sich im Internet die Zeit vertreibt, hat es unheimlich nötig und kriegt nie jemanden ab o.O



*Hust* Ich schreib immer wie eine Frau, und wenn die Frage kommt "Bist du ein Mädchen?" Einfach mit ja antworten, da kommt man schnell in irgendwelche Raids rein, obwohl man nicht das nötige Gear hat *Hust*


----------



## Fauzi (29. Juli 2011)

^ this 
Achja übrigens es gibt aber auch Frauen die haben schon jemanden und trotzdem haben sie es unheimlich nötig. Die suchen dann nach Selbstbestätigung, die sie meist auch kriegen und gnadenlos ausnützen.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (29. Juli 2011)

Magogan schrieb:


> Wo gehts denn hin?




An die Ostsee, aber erst nächste Woche. ^^


----------



## Jordin (29. Juli 2011)

Eine gewisse Dame namens A. 
Uhhhhh.... ich möchte ihr was antun/5

Edit:



Fauzi schrieb:


> Achja übrigens es gibt aber auch Frauen die haben schon jemanden und trotzdem haben sie es unheimlich nötig. Die suchen dann nach Selbstbestätigung, die sie meist auch kriegen und gnadenlos ausnützen.


That's fucking right dude! 
Es gibt nix besseres an einem verregneten Montagmorgen.


----------



## Fauzi (29. Juli 2011)

Und alle Kerle die sie aussaugen stehen auch noch drauf - hrhr. Jaja, Frau sollte man sein 

Scheiss Wetter 4/5. Nebel und kalt - wie im Herbst - WTF!
Nun muss ich mir heute eine Jacke kaufen gehen. -.-


----------



## Sh1k4ri (29. Juli 2011)

Fauzi schrieb:


> Und alle Kerle die sie aussaugen stehen auch noch drauf - hrhr. Jaja, Frau sollte man sein



Naja, es gibt auch Männer, die es nötig haben, Frauen immer zu beschenken, obwohl sie diese net mal wirklich kennen. Auch nicht gegen Leistung, wie man denken könnte. Einfach nur so.   

Ich wäre ja total dumm, wenn ich ner wildfremden Frau alles spendiere. Wer bin ich denn ? 

Edit: Fetisch ? Ich weiß es net. ^^


----------



## Fauzi (29. Juli 2011)

> Wer bin ich denn ?



Shakira


----------



## Sh1k4ri (29. Juli 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ham was jetzt ?


----------



## tonygt (29. Juli 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fauzi (29. Juli 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Wie was jetzt?

Achja was mich auch aufregt ist, dass ich schon die ganze Woche unmotiviert bin und alles andere als produktiv.. 3/5


----------



## Sh1k4ri (29. Juli 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Magogan (29. Juli 2011)

Fauzi schrieb:


> Scheiss Wetter 4/5. Nebel und kalt - wie im Herbst - WTF!
> Nun muss ich mir heute eine Jacke kaufen gehen. -.-



16 Grad bei uns und es regnet - ich brauch auch mal wieder ne neue Jacke, muss nur noch die passende finden


----------



## Konov (29. Juli 2011)

Und ich muss bei dem Kackwetter zur Post. Arschlecken hoch 10/5


----------



## Heynrich (29. Juli 2011)

...Leute die im Supermarkt 3 Bio Möhren, 1 Flasche Tafelwasser und 2 Bananen kaufen. Und das dann noch mit EC Karte bezahlen müssen und ewig brauchen um die Pin einzugeben 3/5
...Meine Hippie-Nachbarin, die regelmäßig das ganze Haus mit keine Ahnung Weihrauch oder Lavendel beräuchert 4/5
...den Spinner, der mir seit einer Woche jeden Abend mit einem grünen Laserpointer in die Fenster leuchtet 5/5


----------



## Ceiwyn (29. Juli 2011)

Mann, die ganze Zeit schien die Sonne und jetzt, wo ich in den Kletterpark gehe, fängts an zu pissen. Schöne Scheiße.


----------



## Sethia (29. Juli 2011)

Heynrich schrieb:


> Leute die im Supermarkt 3 Bio Möhren, 1 Flasche Tafelwasser und 2 Bananen kaufen. Und das dann noch mit EC Karte bezahlen müssen und ewig brauchen um die Pin einzugeben 3/5


Ich wäre froh wenn die deutschen Händler überhaupt mal auf die Idee kämen, Kartenzahlung anzubieten... Deutschland das Entwicklungsland. Furchtbar.


----------



## Konov (29. Juli 2011)

Haupt-Postfiliale am Bahnhof, 13 Uhr Mittags, 2 Schalter offen, eine Schlange von rund 100 Menschen erstreckt sich bis auf die Straße nach draußen, um ihre Pakete abzuholen.
30 Grad in dem Mistladen, weils keine Fenster gibt und der Typ am zweiten Schalter schaut die Schlange an und verabschiedet sich lauthals in die Mittagspause.

Die Voraussetzungen für einen Amoklauf waren gegeben. ^^ 4/5


----------



## skyline930 (29. Juli 2011)

Die ganzen "Coolen" die auf Facebook die Fotos des abendlichen Alkoholvorrats posten.

Meine Fresse, es nervt so dermaßen. Ich bin ja kein Antialkoholiker oder so, bloß nicht falsch verstehen, aber es ist einfach so lächerlich.. Fast schon auf einem Niveau mit diesen ganzen Stadtleben/VirtualNights/blabla-Bilder .. Auf mich wirkt es wie ein krampfhafter Versuch den Clubbesuch/Abschuss zu beweisen


----------



## tonygt (30. Juli 2011)

skyline930 schrieb:


> Die ganzen "Coolen" die auf Facebook die Fotos des abendlichen Alkoholvorrats posten.
> 
> Meine Fresse, es nervt so dermaßen. Ich bin ja kein Antialkoholiker oder so, bloß nicht falsch verstehen, aber es ist einfach so lächerlich.. Fast schon auf einem Niveau mit diesen ganzen Stadtleben/VirtualNights/blabla-Bilder .. Auf mich wirkt es wie ein krampfhafter Versuch den Clubbesuch/Abschuss zu beweisen



Lass sie doch und freu dich darauf wen sie vollkommen entgeistert erzählen, das sie bei einem Bewerbungsgespräch die Bilder zu sehen bekommen haben und jetzt den Job nicht kriegen.


----------



## Firun (30. Juli 2011)

Unglaubliche User die Unglaubliche Threads erstellen 100/100


----------



## Konov (30. Juli 2011)

Arschlecken Wetter und muss noch einkaufen. 5/5


----------



## Reflox (30. Juli 2011)

Seit gestern Nacht Muskelkater in der Brust 5/5

Woher kommt dieser Shit?


----------



## Ykon (30. Juli 2011)

Jetzt hab ich schon Ferien und es ist absolut nichts los. Entweder alle verreist oder sitzen nur in der Bude 5/5


----------



## Konov (30. Juli 2011)

Dem schließe ich mich an... Mistwetter und kalt draußen. Ich sitze den ganzen Tag nur in der Bude.  4/5


----------



## yves1993 (31. Juli 2011)

Dass mal wieder Ureinfache Dinge an der bodenlosen Dummheit von Apple scheitern. 10/5

Da willste n Backup deiner Mukke machen die sich auf deinem iPod Touch befindet, kennst sogar noch früher ein besagtes Programm namens iPod Folder aber nein, es ist unmöglich mit allen bekannten Methoden auf Youtube oder sonst wie ein Backup zu machen weil, jetzt haltet Euch fest, der iPod Touch auf einem PC im Verzeichnis als KAMERA erkannt wird. Ja richtig als KAMERA. WHAT THE FUCK?!? (Damit das aber geht sollte er wie jedes normale kack Gerät auch als Speichermedium erkannt werden...) Danke, kannse also knicken die Daten rüberzuholen.
Achne warte gibt ja diverse Programme wie zB DiscAid oder CopyTrans die allerdings für diesen Dienst 20&#8364; verlangen. Nein Danke. Kapitalistenschweine die doch eh alle unter ner Decke stecken.
Tja damals mim Nano warens doch irgendwie noch heitere Zeiten...

Echt ich könnt sowas von kotzen. 

Ich freu mich echt auf Juliens Hate über Apple... -5/5


----------



## schneemaus (31. Juli 2011)

Geht das nich mit dem SharePod-Proggi? Oder ist das mit dem Touch wegen der Kameraerkennung nich möglich? :/


----------



## Legendary (31. Juli 2011)

yves1993 schrieb:


> Dass mal wieder Ureinfache Dinge an der bodenlosen Dummheit von Apple scheitern. 10/5
> 
> Da willste n Backup deiner Mukke machen die sich auf deinem iPod Touch befindet, kennst sogar noch früher ein besagtes Programm namens iPod Folder aber nein, es ist unmöglich mit allen bekannten Methoden auf Youtube oder sonst wie ein Backup zu machen weil, jetzt haltet Euch fest, der iPod Touch auf einem PC im Verzeichnis als KAMERA erkannt wird. Ja richtig als KAMERA. WHAT THE FUCK?!? (Damit das aber geht sollte er wie jedes normale kack Gerät auch als Speichermedium erkannt werden...) Danke, kannse also knicken die Daten rüberzuholen.
> Achne warte gibt ja diverse Programme wie zB DiscAid oder CopyTrans die allerdings für diesen Dienst 20€ verlangen. Nein Danke. Kapitalistenschweine die doch eh alle unter ner Decke stecken.
> ...



Und genau aus diesem Grund find ich die Philosophie von Apple einfach nur beknackt. Sauteure Produkte auf den Markt werfen, diese so vermarkten das man sie unbedingt haben muss und am Ende nochmal dafür lohnen, dass man überhaupt Standardsachen nutzen kann, die bei jedem anderen gottverdammten Produkt einfach selbstverständlich sind wie z.B. MP3 Klingeltöne die auf dem 3GS meiner Freundin nicht gehen oder keine Flashunterstützung oder sonstige epische Sachen. <3


----------



## Reflox (31. Juli 2011)

yves1993 schrieb:


> Dass mal wieder Ureinfache Dinge an der bodenlosen Dummheit von Apple scheitern. 10/5
> 
> Da willste n Backup deiner Mukke machen die sich auf deinem iPod Touch befindet, kennst sogar noch früher ein besagtes Programm namens iPod Folder aber nein, es ist unmöglich mit allen bekannten Methoden auf Youtube oder sonst wie ein Backup zu machen weil, jetzt haltet Euch fest, der iPod Touch auf einem PC im Verzeichnis als KAMERA erkannt wird. Ja richtig als KAMERA. WHAT THE FUCK?!? (Damit das aber geht sollte er wie jedes normale kack Gerät auch als Speichermedium erkannt werden...) Danke, kannse also knicken die Daten rüberzuholen.
> Achne warte gibt ja diverse Programme wie zB DiscAid oder CopyTrans die allerdings für diesen Dienst 20€ verlangen. Nein Danke. Kapitalistenschweine die doch eh alle unter ner Decke stecken.
> ...



CopyTrans ist nicht von Apple.

Und ich mit Win7 kann den Ordner mit den Bildern öffnen und ganz einfach reinziehen.


----------



## zoizz (31. Juli 2011)

yves1993 schrieb:


> Achne warte gibt ja diverse Programme wie zB DiscAid oder CopyTrans die allerdings für diesen Dienst 20€ verlangen. Nein Danke. Kapitalistenschweine die doch eh alle unter ner Decke stecken.



Kauft sich ein völlig überteuertes Produkt, um auf der Welle der trendigen Apple-Welle mizuschwimmen, gibt unmengen an Geld aus, um ein "schicken" mp3-Player zu haben und trägt sicherlich auch weisse Kopfhörer.

jaja ein Kapitalist weigert sich, mickrige 20 Öcken loszuwerden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## yves1993 (31. Juli 2011)

zoizz schrieb:


> Kauft sich ein völlig überteuertes Produkt, um auf der Welle der trendigen Apple-Welle mizuschwimmen, gibt unmengen an Geld aus, um ein "schicken" mp3-Player zu haben und trägt sicherlich auch weisse Kopfhörer.
> 
> jaja ein Kapitalist weigert sich, mickrige 20 Öcken loszuwerden
> 
> ...



Trololo der iPod Touch war ein Geschenk, das ich gerne angenommen habe. Und nein ich trage nicht diese überteuerten Schrott Kopfhörer von Apple die einem nach 30 Minuten schon weh tun. Da hab ich lieber meine Sennheiser HD 555. Mich kotzt einfach nur diese ungemeine Blödheit an. Ich meine als KAMERA?! Hää? Ach komm wir machen jetzt Anarchie total! Also folglich alle CD/ DvD/ Blurays sollten auch am PC als mmh sagen wir mal... LAUTSPRECHERSYSTEM erkannt werden. Der Bildschirm kann dann als Headset dienen! Ist doch toll oder? 



Reflox schrieb:


> CopyTrans ist nicht von Apple.
> 
> Und ich mit Win7 kann den Ordner mit den Bildern öffnen und ganz einfach reinziehen.



Geht net drum dass das Programm von Apple ist oder net...
Und dass du mit Win7 den Ordner mit Bildern (Ja das kann auch ich, es geht hier aber um die Songs.) rüber ziehen kannst ist normal. Das wars dann aber auch schon. Songs etc kriegst vom Touch netmehr runter, das geht nur noch mit älteren iPods. 



AÖ-Ravenation schrieb:


> [...] *selbstverständlich* sind wie z.B. [...] keine Flashunterstützung oder sonstige epische Sachen. <3



Genau das ist ein weiterer Punkt unnötiger Blödheit seitens Apple. Ich mein Hallo?! Jedes andere Konkurrenz Produkt hat so was STINKEINFACHES wie ne FLASHUNTERSTÜTZUNG seit Jahren drauf!
Es ist einfach nur ungemein schade sowas, auch wenn Apple überteuerten "Mainstream" Kram herstellt, eigentlich kann man auch mit den Produkten sehr zufrieden sein. Was ich bisher mit dem iPod Touch auch war. Aber dass dann sowas durch solche Blödheiten kaputt gemacht wird ist einfach unverständlich.

5/5 + ne Facepalm oben drauf. 


Und wenn ich das Backup brauche, kauf ich das Programm auch. Ist trotzdem unnötig sowas...


----------



## Reflox (31. Juli 2011)

yves1993 schrieb:


> [...]
> 
> Geht net drum dass das Programm von Apple ist oder net...
> Und dass du mit Win7 den Ordner mit Bildern (Ja das kann auch ich, es geht hier aber um die Songs.) rüber ziehen kannst ist normal. Das wars dann aber auch schon. Songs etc kriegst vom Touch netmehr runter, das geht nur noch mit älteren iPods.
> ...



Also bei mir gehts auch mit Songs. Aber leider nicht alle.


----------



## Kamsi (31. Juli 2011)

tonygt schrieb:


> Lass sie doch und freu dich darauf wen sie vollkommen entgeistert erzählen, das sie bei einem Bewerbungsgespräch die Bilder zu sehen bekommen haben und jetzt den Job nicht kriegen.



solang man nicht den arbeitgeber als freund addet können sie das nicht sehen


----------



## yves1993 (31. Juli 2011)

Reflox schrieb:


> Also bei mir gehts auch mit Songs. Aber leider nicht alle.



Hast du auch nen iPod Touch?


----------



## Reflox (31. Juli 2011)

yves1993 schrieb:


> Hast du auch nen iPod Touch?



Yep.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (31. Juli 2011)

Sonnenbrand auf der Nase und an den Armen und Beinen ... 5/5


----------



## Konov (31. Juli 2011)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Sonnenbrand auf der Nase und an den Armen und Beinen ... 5/5



Bei dir scheint die Sonne? 

Scheiß Wetter 5/5

Nur Idioten um mich rum  3/5




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sabito (31. Juli 2011)

Gerade bei Minecraft gemerkt, das ich da in einer RIESIGEN Schneelandschaft stehe, das GESAMTE Meer eingefroren ist und NIERGENDS ein Baum steht. Oo 1000/5


----------



## Reflox (31. Juli 2011)

Bei AP Reloaded werde ich immer gekickt. Keine Ahnung warum 5/5 o.O


----------



## Zukane (31. Juli 2011)

Nur assi Jugendliche in meiner Gegend unendlich/5


----------



## Manaori (31. Juli 2011)

Menschen, bei denen man jedes Wort in die Goldwage legen muss, damit es jaaaaa nicht falsch aufgefasst wird -.- 10/5 Wie soll man mit wem zusammenarbeiten mit dem man nicht mal ordentlich diskutieren kann?!


----------



## Konov (31. Juli 2011)

Reflox schrieb:


> Bei AP Reloaded werde ich immer gekickt. Keine Ahnung warum 5/5 o.O



Das Problem haben mehrere Leute, ich hatte es nur am Anfang, irgendwann gabs nen Patch, dadurch wurde es irgendwie besser.

Musst dich mal durch die einschlägigen Foren wühlen und bißchen googeln.


----------



## schneemaus (1. August 2011)

Dass ich meine Wii nach dem "Urlaub" bei meiner besten Freundin zurückbringen darf, weil Wiimote und Nunchuk kaputt sind, obwohl die die ganze Zeit in der Schublade neben der Wii lagen, wenn ich nicht gespielt hab 5/5 (und das nach 3 Monaten oder so oO)

Dass ich jetzt schon tierisch nervös bin wegen morgen und bezweifle, heute Nacht schlafen zu können - 5/5


----------



## Konov (1. August 2011)

Kein Bock heute Nachmittag meinen Alten zu treffen.
Vllt. sag ich ab  4/5


----------



## Valdrasiala (1. August 2011)

Activision/Blizzards Idee für den Diablo3-Itemshop für Echtgeld: *5/5*


----------



## Sh1k4ri (1. August 2011)

Valdrasiala schrieb:


> Activision/Blizzards Idee für den Diablo3-Itemshop für Echtgeld: *5/5*



^

this.


----------



## Sethia (1. August 2011)

Valdrasiala schrieb:


> Activision/Blizzards Idee für den Diablo3-Itemshop für Echtgeld: *5/5*


Watt? Sind die behämmert? Das habe ich noch garnicht gehört...  5/5


----------



## Reflox (1. August 2011)

Aber es soll ja auch in die andere Richtug gehen. Also dass du etwas verkaufst und Geld bekommst. Ich denke, dass es so ne Art Auktionshaus wird, wo man sich Credits aufladen oder eben erhandeln kann.


----------



## Zukane (1. August 2011)

* Nach Oslo-Anschlägen: Einzelhandel nimmt Spiele aus dem Sortiment 4/5
*


----------



## Konov (1. August 2011)

Zukane schrieb:


> * Nach Oslo-Anschlägen: Einzelhandel nimmt Spiele aus dem Sortiment 4/5
> *



Ahahaha, das ist ja sooo lächerlich.
Vorallem WoW gewalttätig... die Leute haben echt keine Ahnung, was Gewalt ist.


----------



## Sethia (1. August 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Vorallem WoW gewalttätig... die Leute haben echt keine Ahnung, was Gewalt ist.


Stimmt, sie hat echt keine Ahnung - sie hat lediglich einen Bombenanschlag und eine Art Massenhinrichtung miterleben dürfen.

Was ist denn Gewalt nach deiner Definition? Gespräche (sofern man die Androhung, den anderen zu ermorden als Gespräch bezeichnen kann) zwischen Garrosh und Vol'Jin habens da schon ziemlich in sich, finde ich. Verharmlosen sollte man sowas auf keinen Fall und wenn sie derartige Spiele nicht vertreiben möchte, zeugt es von mächtig "dicken Eiern" das dann auch durchzuziehen.


----------



## B-R-A-I-N (1. August 2011)

Valdrasiala schrieb:


> Activision/Blizzards Idee für den Diablo3-Itemshop für Echtgeld: *5/5*


Wwwwwwasssssssssss?! 6 .000.000.000/5  >=/


----------



## Konov (1. August 2011)

Ich zitiere mal den verlinken Bericht:



> Die Coop-Chefin Geir Inge Stokke hat sich zu der Handlung geäußert: "*Als wir das Ausmaß des Anschlags realisierten*, haben wir beschlossen, die Artikel aus dem Sortiment zu nehmen. Die negativen Effekte von Spielen können andere besser erklären als wir. Im Moment ist es für uns [nur angemessen], sie aus dem Sortiment zu nehmen. [...]



Frau Inge Stokke hat also von den Anschlägen nicht mehr "erlebt" als Hans Franz in Österreich, Mbeki Bukuluku in Mombasa oder ich hier in Deutschland.

Insofern brauch ich ja zu ...



Sethia schrieb:


> Stimmt, sie hat echt keine Ahnung - sie hat lediglich einen Bombenanschlag und eine Art Massenhinrichtung miterleben dürfen.



... nix mehr zu sagen, oder? 



Sethia schrieb:


> Was ist denn Gewalt nach deiner Definition? Gespräche (sofern man die Androhung, den anderen zu ermorden als Gespräch bezeichnen kann) zwischen Garrosh und Vol'Jin habens da schon ziemlich in sich, finde ich. Verharmlosen sollte man sowas auf keinen Fall und wenn sie derartige Spiele nicht vertreiben möchte, zeugt es von mächtig "dicken Eiern" das dann auch durchzuziehen.



Gewalt ist wenn Menschen in der Realität leiden müssen. In welcher Form auch immer, aber eben durch körperliche oder geistige Qualen.

Das ist in WoW nicht der Fall, also ist das für mich nicht "gewalttätig". Auch ein Call of Duty ist nicht "gewalttätig". Es werden militärische Aktionen simuliert, mehr ist es nicht. Dass zum Militär Gewalt dazu gehört, versteht sich wohl von selbst.
Diese Spiele aus dem Sortiment zu nehmen, wird überhaupt goar nix bringen. Es gibt genug andere Möglichkeiten selbst in der einsamsten Norwegischen Steppe diese Spiele zu bestellen, sofern es Internetzugang gibt.

Die einzigen, für die diese Maßnahme etwas bringen wird, sind verblendete und verbohrte Weltverbesserer, die noch nie ein Computerspiel gespielt haben und keine Ahnung haben, was in Menschen vor sich gehen kann - unabhängig von Computerspielen.


----------



## B-R-A-I-N (1. August 2011)

Achja, Kooperative League of Legends-Spiele sind anscheinend verbuggt und starten grade nicht 4/5 -.-'


----------



## Sethia (1. August 2011)

Stimmt, andere zu ermorden, wenn auch nur virtuell, ist nicht gewalttätig... du hast vielleicht eigenartige Vorstellungen. 

Dass die ganze Aktion nichts "bringt" steht nicht zur Diskussion.


----------



## Konov (1. August 2011)

Sethia schrieb:


> Stimmt, andere zu ermorden, wenn auch nur virtuell, ist nicht gewalttätig... du hast vielleicht eigenartige Vorstellungen.



Es ist virtuell... wenn man nicht zwischen einer Simulation und der Realität unterscheiden kann, dann hat derjenige für mich eigenartige Vorstellungen.
So hat eben jeder seine Vorstellungen von Gewalt.


----------



## Ceiwyn (1. August 2011)

Sethia schrieb:


> Stimmt, andere zu ermorden, wenn auch nur virtuell, ist nicht gewalttätig... du hast vielleicht eigenartige Vorstellungen.



Die juristische Definition von Gewalt ist nach der heutigen Rechtsprechung zu definieren als körperlich wirkender Zwang durch die Entfaltung von Kraft oder durch sonstige physische Einwirkung, die nach ihrer Intensität dazu geeignet ist, die freie Willensentschließung oder Willensbetätigung eines anderen zu beeinträchtigen. Eine Spiefigur ist halt nun mal kein anderer.


----------



## Reflox (1. August 2011)

Sethia schrieb:


> Stimmt, andere zu ermorden, wenn auch nur virtuell, ist nicht gewalttätig... du hast vielleicht eigenartige Vorstellungen.
> 
> Dass die ganze Aktion nichts "bringt" steht nicht zur Diskussion.


Ich finde, virtuell kann man das nicht mit Gewalt vergleichen. Das Ding vor dir hat keine Persönlichkeit, keine Vergangenheit, nichts. Es lebt nicht, es denkt nicht.
Wenn du real, jemanden tötet würdest, wäre es genau umgekehrt. Sie schreien, weinen und flehen um Gnade. Der Gegner im Computerspiel rennt wortlos auf dich zu und geht wortlos zu Boden.

Man nimmt Spiele aus dem Sortiment, während Leute in der Bundeswehr, RS oder whatever lernen, wie man mit verschiedensten Waffen schnell, richtig und effektiv tötet. 

Die Welt ist krumm und verkehrt, man geht auf Spiele los, die virtuell sind, und lässt das "richtige Training" ohne eine Erwähnung auf der Seite.

BT:

Ich spiele gerade Alone in the Dark : The new Nightmare und es ist verdammt langweilig 1/5 

So jetzt stimmts.


----------



## Hordlerkiller (1. August 2011)

Das ich so Arbeite wie alle anderen nur das ich zeitarbeitter bin in der firma und mir gesagt wird brauch morgen nicht mehr erscheinen. dafür gibts keine zahl auf der welt /5
Soll der Kerl in der hölle schmorren und mir nie auf der straße begegnen.


----------



## Sethia (1. August 2011)

Eine interessante Sichtweise, lediglich zu simulieren einen anderen Menschen zu töten wäre keine Gewalt, gut, jedem seine Meinung. So eine Welt ohne Spiele, Filme oder Liedern mit gewalttätigen Inhalten ist auch gleich viel angenehmer.

Meiner Meinung nach sind solche Thesen in etwa gleich fremd wie die, dass Videospiele Amokläufer hervorbringen.

Aber nun gut, wir können das gerne per PN diskutieren wenn du möchtest, du bist herzlich dazu eingeladen.


----------



## Konov (1. August 2011)

Sethia schrieb:


> Eine interessante Sichtweise, lediglich zu simulieren einen anderen Menschen zu töten wäre keine Gewalt, gut, jedem seine Meinung. So eine Welt ohne Spiele, Filme oder Liedern mit gewalttätigen Inhalten ist auch gleich viel angenehmer.
> 
> Meiner Meinung nach sind solche Thesen in etwa gleich fremd wie die, dass Videospiele Amokläufer hervorbringen.
> 
> Aber nun gut, wir können das gerne per PN diskutieren wenn du möchtest, du bist herzlich dazu eingeladen.



Ne so spannend find ichs dann doch nicht. Aber danke fürs Angebot!


----------



## Tilbie (1. August 2011)

Valdrasiala schrieb:


> Activision/Blizzards Idee für den Diablo3-Itemshop für Echtgeld: *5/5*



 + Keine Talentbäume und Onlinezwang. 5/5 

Diablo3 is für mich erstma tot. Wenns irgendwo für 10€, dann villeicht aber nicht für 50.


----------



## Firun (1. August 2011)

Firun  5/5      

Gesunder selbst Hass ist doch was herrliches..


----------



## Alux (1. August 2011)

Diese ganze Oslo Gequatsche und mimimi wie schlimm und so 5.000.000.000.000/5

Was isn so schlimm daran?


----------



## Konov (1. August 2011)

Knöchel gestoßen beim biken... hoffentlich keine Stauchung oder so ne Scheisse. 4/5


----------



## H2OTest (1. August 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Knöchel gestoßen beim biken... hoffentlich keine Stauchung oder so ne Scheisse. 4/5



wie das denn?

Training war net so doll heute 2/5


----------



## Konov (1. August 2011)

H2OTest schrieb:


> wie das denn?
> 
> Training war net so doll heute 2/5



Weiß es auch nicht genau, bin entweder draufgefallen oder das Fahrrad ist draufgefallen, eins von beiden. ^^
Habs nicht so ganz mitbekommen.


----------



## tonygt (1. August 2011)

Das ich in letzter Zeit zich Sachen bestellt hab und schon ganz viele Überweisungen eingegeben habe, bis jetzt aber nur eine als Bezahlt gemeldet wurde und ankam. Deswegen darf ich dann morgen zur Post rennen und gucken wo das Geld geblieben ist 5/5


----------



## Davatar (2. August 2011)

Dass mein Ferienmonat in Asien vorbei ist: Europa/5


----------



## Konov (2. August 2011)

Mein Knöchel der leicht blau geworden ist. Naja könnte warscheinlich schlimmer sein 4/5

Staubsaugen zu müssen 3/5

Die ganzen Mistviecher bei der Wärme in meiner Bude, Mücken vorallem 4/5


----------



## schneemaus (2. August 2011)

Meine verdammte Nervösität, obwohl ich weiß, dass ich nicht nervös sein müsste - ich bin nicht redefaul und kann mich schätzungsweise doch recht gut artikulieren. Außerdem sitzt vor mir ein Mensch (vll auch zwei) mit dem (oder denen) ich schon telefoniert habe und die sich beide sehr sympathisch angehört haben. Wieso zum Teufel bin ich dann so verdammt nervös, dass ich zittere und sich mir regelmäßig der Magen rumdreht? ARGH 10000/5 >_>


----------



## Sh1k4ri (2. August 2011)

Diese Hitze... 1/5


----------



## Konov (2. August 2011)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Meine verdammte Nervösität, obwohl ich weiß, dass ich nicht nervös sein müsste - ich bin nicht redefaul und kann mich schätzungsweise doch recht gut artikulieren. Außerdem sitzt vor mir ein Mensch (vll auch zwei) mit dem (oder denen) ich schon telefoniert habe und die sich beide sehr sympathisch angehört haben. Wieso zum Teufel bin ich dann so verdammt nervös, dass ich zittere und sich mir regelmäßig der Magen rumdreht? ARGH 10000/5 >_>



Versuch du selbst zu sein und dich selbst zu überlisten, indem du dir vormachst, dass es nicht so wichtig ist. Dann bist du lockerer.
Im Gespräch kommste dann offener rüber. Aber nicht lustlos tun, das kommt nicht so gut. ^^

Vllt vorher nen Joint rauchen


----------



## schneemaus (2. August 2011)

Ach, lustlos bin ich nicht. Aber mir einreden, dass es unwichtig ist, kann ich nicht, weil ich weiß, wie wichtig es ist :/

Und das mit dem Joint... Öhm... Nö, danke  Aber die ein oder andere Zigarette wird noch brennen vorher


----------



## Konov (2. August 2011)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Ach, lustlos bin ich nicht. Aber mir einreden, dass es unwichtig ist, kann ich nicht, weil ich weiß, wie wichtig es ist :/



Klar, deswegen sagte ich ja, man muss sich selbst überlisten. Ist leichter gesagt als getan, ich weiß.
Hat aber schonmal bei mir geklappt. Man ist dann innerlich einfach entspannter.

Aber du machst das schon


----------



## Sethia (2. August 2011)

Fluglotsen, die nun dennoch streiken wollen obwohl man ihren Forderungen schon nahezu komplett entgegengekommen war.

Da fehlt mir das Verständnis.

5/5


----------



## H2OTest (2. August 2011)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Diese Hitze... 1/5



haha was hast du denn heute schon in der Sonne traniert 

Leute in einem anderem Forum die keine ahnung haben aber trotzdem ihr maul aufreißen ....


----------



## Sh1k4ri (2. August 2011)

H2OTest schrieb:


> haha was hast du denn heute schon in der Sonne traniert
> 
> Leute in einem anderem Forum die keine ahnung haben aber trotzdem ihr maul aufreißen ....



Ich fahre heute innen Urlaub, deswegen ist mir die Hitze schnurzpiepegal.... 

Leude, die aufmucken... 3/5


----------



## Jordin (2. August 2011)

H2OTest schrieb:


> Leute in einem anderem Forum die keine ahnung haben aber trotzdem ihr maul aufreißen ....


... aber sowas von! whoooar/5




Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Ich fahre heute innen Urlaub





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Schreib mal.


----------



## BlizzLord (2. August 2011)

Sethia schrieb:


> Fluglotsen, die nun dennoch streiken wollen obwohl man ihren Forderungen schon nahezu komplett entgegengekommen war.
> 
> Da fehlt mir das Verständnis.
> 
> 5/5



Ist doch das gleiche mit den Bahn angestellten die sitzen in nem scheiss Bahn Abteil und drücken alle 5-10 Minuten auf nen Knopf...
Und die wollen mehr Geld. oO


----------



## Deathstyle (2. August 2011)

BlizzLord schrieb:


> Ist doch das gleiche mit den Bahn angestellten die sitzen in nem scheiss Bahn Abteil und drücken alle 5-10 Minuten auf nen Knopf...
> Und die wollen mehr Geld. oO



Das sie aber auch spät Abends, Nachts und am Wochenende arbeiten und über Jahre hinweg garkeine Gehaltsanpassungen bekommen wird ja nicht gern mal vergessen oder so. Ich bin ja absolut kein Freund der Bahn, im Gegenteil, aber solche Ignoranz ist mir unverständlich.


----------



## zoizz (2. August 2011)

Sie haben es verdient, bei den heutigen giga-gansterkiddies haben sie jeden cent verdient.


----------



## Ceiwyn (2. August 2011)

Streiks in der Flugsicherung in Deutschland gab es bisher nur einen kleinen. Er dauerte 2 Tage und wurde im Jahre 2009 am Flughafen Stuttgart durchgeführt. Er diente der Unterstützung der Vorfeldmitarbeiter am Flughafen Stuttgart, die auch in der GDF organisiert sind. Aber es scheint, dass der Bummelstreik in den 1970'er Jahren des letzten Jahrtausends sich so in das Gedächtnis der Deutschen gebrannt hat, dass ein Streik der Fluglotsen der Inbegriff des bösen Streikes ist.


----------



## Kamsi (2. August 2011)

diese inzuchtgetriebene telekom hat bei ihren ip tv angebot entertain wieder mal pay tv sender verloren

erst wars rtl crime und und und jetzt sat 1 comedy und kabel 1 classic

als ersatz gibts mtv wo 24 stunden am tag pimp my ride und co läuft aber keine musik und mtv pop wo 24 stunden am tag justin biber läuft und so nen komischer sender wo das leben der reichen und berühmten bericht wird und ich komm aus den blöden vertrag nicht raus .


----------



## Grushdak (3. August 2011)

Hatte gerade die Quest für/um Thrall in Uldum gemacht (mal eben schnell vor dem Schlafengehen)
und was passiert? ....

das




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich wurde ein weiteres Mal von Deathwing geröstet, Aggra liegt da schon 10Mal auf dem Boden (stirbt immer wieder).
Der Geistheiler ist irgendwo in der Pampa +++ .... Fast war ich mit diesem 1. Teil fertig (80%).

greetz und Gute Nacht


----------



## Sethia (3. August 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Streiks in der Flugsicherung in Deutschland gab es bisher nur einen kleinen. Er dauerte 2 Tage und wurde im Jahre 2009 am Flughafen Stuttgart durchgeführt. Er diente der Unterstützung der Vorfeldmitarbeiter am Flughafen Stuttgart, die auch in der GDF organisiert sind. Aber es scheint, dass der Bummelstreik in den 1970'er Jahren des letzten Jahrtausends sich so in das Gedächtnis der Deutschen gebrannt hat, dass ein Streik der Fluglotsen der Inbegriff des bösen Streikes ist.


Es geht nicht darum, ob und wie häufig man streikt sondern ob es gerechtfertigt ist. In meinen Augen ist es das nicht, ergo regt es mich auf.

Fluglotsen erhalten bereits jährlich Gehaltsanpassungen, man kam ihnen entgegen und hat fast alle Forderungen akzeptiert und bietet mehr als 5% anstatt die geforderten 6,25% und die streiken trotzdem.

Klar, bei einer 27h-Woche und einem Gehalt über 100.000 Euro kann man das schonmal machen... so n Streik. Raffgier, mehr ist das nicht.


----------



## Jordin (3. August 2011)

Grad ein verkapptes "Kompliment" bekommen: 





> [...] nicht komplett scheiße.


Danke dafür. 0,5/5


----------



## Konov (3. August 2011)

Jordin schrieb:


> Grad ein verkapptes "Kompliment" bekommen:
> Danke dafür. 0,5/5





Das komische Waschküchenwetter 4/5
Jaaa, ich bin nie zufrieden mit dem Wetter


----------



## Reflox (3. August 2011)

Gewitter, und mein Pc frizzelt schon. Ich mach ihn lieber aus, die Blitze schlagen ganz schön nah ein. 5/5


----------



## Sethia (3. August 2011)

Jordin schrieb:


> Grad ein verkapptes "Kompliment" bekommen:


 

"Du bist ja nicht ganz so dämlich wie die anderen!" Na danke.


----------



## Manaori (3. August 2011)

Sethia schrieb:


> "Du bist ja nicht ganz so dämlich wie die anderen!" Na danke.



Erinnert mich an das Kompliment eines guten B ekannten aus Amerika... 
"You are cute. Not hot, not one of those girls you look at and think "omg *drool* gotta have her!" but more like... cute in a nerdy way. I look at you and know that we could spend hours playing videogames together and you wouldn't get mad like other girls." 

Mhm. >.< 


BtT: Bauchschmerzen und Übelkeit und kein Plan wieso und wie ichs weg kriege. 4/5


----------



## Konov (3. August 2011)

Versuche ein englisches Buch weiterzulesen aber es is so anstrengend.  3/5


----------



## Saalia (3. August 2011)

vermutlich letzter tag mit halbwegst gutem wetter auf unbestimmte zeit und ich muss im büro sitzen 3/5


----------



## Ceiwyn (3. August 2011)

Frogster... monatelang beten sie uns vor, dass Tera noch 2011 erscheint, erst vor zwei, drei Wochen wieder. Nun gibt es im Herbst Alpha, zum Jahreswechsel Beta und im Frühjahr den Release. Unglaublich...

Immerhin bin ich zu allen Events eingeladen. Aber was bringt mir das? Im schlimmsten Fall muss ich noch über 10 Monate warten. Unsere Gilde feiert zur Beta Zweijähriges.


----------



## Kuya (4. August 2011)

Wie schön das es doch immer wieder was neues gibt um sich aufzuregen. 

Einer meiner bekloppten Nachbarn hat irgendeinen Mist in der Toilette runtergespült, 
und ich hab jetzt die Brühe in der Schüssel stehen. 
Vielleicht sollte ich mal 1-2 Stockwerke nach oben gehen, und eine Ansprache darüber halten,
welchen Mist man ins Klo kippen darf, und welchen Mist nicht 

Ich weiß garnicht, ob ich jetzt einfach mal abwarten soll, bis der Schuldige das Hausmeistermäßig erledigt hat,
oder ob ich meinerseits auch die Gebrüder Mario kontaktieren soll. 

naja auf jedenfall gibts dafür ein 4/5 weil ich eigentlich gerade gemütlich Frühstücken wollte, und mir nicht den 
Kopf über so eine (im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes) "Scheiße" zerbrechen will.


----------



## Alterac123 (4. August 2011)

Mein Link

172712391392/5


----------



## Ceiwyn (4. August 2011)

Alterac123 schrieb:


> Mein Link
> 
> 172712391392/5



Naja, man hat den Richtern halt nicht gesagt, dass allein die Bild und der Stammtisch entscheiden, für wen Menschenrechte gelten.


----------



## Alterac123 (4. August 2011)

Kamsi schrieb:


> diese inzuchtgetriebene telekom hat bei ihren ip tv angebot entertain wieder mal pay tv sender verloren
> 
> erst wars rtl crime und und und jetzt sat 1 comedy und kabel 1 classic
> 
> als ersatz gibts mtv wo 24 stunden am tag pimp my ride und co läuft aber keine musik und mtv pop wo 24 stunden am tag justin biber läuft und so nen komischer sender wo das leben der reichen und berühmten bericht wird und ich komm aus den blöden vertrag nicht raus .



Hatten über die Telecom telefoniert und internet bekommen hat jeden monat min. 50 euro gekostet von der telecom aus und wir hatten nur so eine 2k leitung. nun haben wir kabel, 16 oder 32k leitung, einen receiver den wir gekauft haben, weil wir nur 30 euro immer bezahlen müssen, der jetzt auch noch aufnehmen und co. kann


----------



## Seridan (4. August 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Naja, man hat den Richtern halt nicht gesagt, dass allein die Bild und der Stammtisch entscheiden, für wen Menschenrechte gelten.




Ich stimme dir im Grunde zu, jedoch hat es doch einen sehr sehr faden Beigeschmack.
Was ist das den bitte für eine perverse Verunglimpfung der Eltern des Jungen?
Wie kann es sein das ein Mann der einen Jungen *ermordert* hat auch noch eine Entschädigung dafür erhält das er angeblich _Todesangst_ (lachhaft) wg. einer *angedrohten Folter* hatte, weil er nicht preisgeben wollte wo er den Jungen (der zu diesem Zeitpunkt allerdings leider schon nicht mehr lebte), den er entführt und ermordet hat (von der *wirklichen Todesangst* des Jungen mal abgesehen) versteckt hält.

Ich gebe dir in dem Punkt recht das es einen Urteilsspurch hierfür geben musste, allerdings sollte es hierfür m. A. n. keine Geldbelohnung für das vermeidliche Opfer Gäfgen geben! Das ist doch absurd!

MfG

Ach so ja 5/5!


----------



## tonygt (4. August 2011)

Ohne mich jetzt damit zu weit aus dem Fenster beugen zu wollen, würde ich mal vermuten das die angedrohte Folter ein komplett andere Prozess, als der Mord ist und es sich somit um zwei komplette verschiedene Dinge handelt, die man nach Deutschen Recht auseinader halten muss.


----------



## Davatar (4. August 2011)

Fremde Arbeit, die bereits bezahlt aber natürlich von niemandem kontrolliert wurde, korrigieren müssen: Überstunden/5


----------



## Seridan (4. August 2011)

tonygt schrieb:


> Ohne mich jetzt damit zu weit aus dem Fenster beugen zu wollen, würde ich mal vermuten das die angedrohte Folter ein komplett andere Prozess, als der Mord ist und es sich somit um zwei komplette verschiedene Dinge handelt, die man nach Deutschen Recht auseinader halten muss.



Es sind zwei unterschiedliche Prozesse gewesen, sicher.
Allerdings, hätte es den ohne den Mord eine angedrohte Folter gegeben? Mit großer Wahrscheinlichkeit nicht.

Wie schon gesagt vom Rechtssinn, ist es richtig das es einen Prozess und auch ein Urteil geben sollte.
Allerdings empfinde ich es als niederträchtig und von Schamlosigkeit kaum zu überbieten, *dem Täter*, der ja nun das *Opfer* ist, eine Geldbelohnung zu gewähren.


----------



## tonygt (4. August 2011)

Seridan schrieb:


> Es sind zwei unterschiedliche Prozesse gewesen, sicher.
> Allerdings, hätte es den ohne den Mord eine angedrohte Folter gegeben? Mit großer Wahrscheinlichkeit nicht.
> 
> Wie schon gesagt vom Rechtssinn, ist es richtig das es einen Prozess und auch ein Urteil geben sollte.
> Allerdings empfinde ich es als niederträchtig und von Schamlosigkeit kaum zu überbieten, *dem Täter*, der ja nun das *Opfer* ist, eine Geldbelohnung zu gewähren.



Sieht das deutsche Rechtsystem aber scheinbar nicht so und ich finde je nachdem von welchem Punkt man das Geschene betrachtet auch vollkommen rechtens das jemand dem Folter angedroht wurde, dafür auch entschädigt wird Mörder hin oder her hier in Deutschland ist das androhen von Folter verboten und falls es doch geschieht sollte das ganze bestraft werden bzw das Opfer entschädigt werden. Es ist ja nicht so das deswegen die Strafe vom Täter am Mord des Jungen gemildert wird.
Aber wir schweifen hier grade vom Thema ab und ich denke über so eine Frage ob so etwas sein darf oder nicht gibt es unterschiedliche Ansichten, die man durchaus ausdisskutieren kann ohne dabei die "richtige" Antwort zu bekommen aber nicht hier in dem Thread und in diesem Forum.

BTT: 
Das ich mir gleich nen neuen MP3 Player kaufen muss weil ich meinen alter verschlampt hab 2/5


----------



## Sethia (4. August 2011)

Seridan schrieb:


> Wie schon gesagt vom Rechtssinn, ist es richtig das es einen Prozess und auch ein Urteil geben sollte.
> Allerdings empfinde ich es als niederträchtig und von Schamlosigkeit kaum zu überbieten, *dem Täter*, der ja nun das *Opfer* ist, eine Geldbelohnung zu gewähren.


Gut, dass unser Rechtssystem die Dinge nicht vermischt. Der Mann ist Täter in dem Fall der Entführung und des Mordes, aber in diesem Fall eben das "Opfer" (wie war das? Schutzbedürftig?).

Zwischen beiden besteht zwar eine Kausalität, nichts desto trotz sind es verschiedene Dinge.

Persönlich wird wohl jeder den Kopf schütteln und es als ungerecht empfinden - rein rechtlich aber, konnte es garkeine andere Entscheidung geben. Wo kämen wir hin, wenn Polizisten unter Androhung von Folter auf mutmaßliche Täter losgehen oder sogar Gewalt anwenden? Nein, das geht zu weit, eindeutig.

Bei diesem Arsch hätte sich wohl ganz Deutschland gefreut - beim nächsten vllt. nicht mehr. Der Polizist hat die Grenzen ja nun mehr als eindeutig überschritten, etwas weniger deutlich hätte wohl gereicht.


----------



## Seridan (4. August 2011)

Sethia schrieb:


> Dein post.



Hi,

ja, ich sagte ja schon es ist richtig, das es einen Prozess und ein Urteil gegeben hat.
Und es ist auch vollkommen richtig was du sagtest: "Persönlich wird wohl jeder den Kopf schütteln und es als ungerecht empfinden...".

Ich habe ja aber schon so die Befürchtung, das es ihm mit diesem Urteil nicht reicht, und er bald weiterziehen wird.


----------



## Konov (4. August 2011)

Die Hitze ist in der Bude kaum zu ertragen.  3/5


----------



## BlizzLord (4. August 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Die Hitze ist in der Bude kaum zu ertragen.  3/5



Bei mir ist es gerade perfekt. 
Nicht zu frisch nicht zu warm einfach nur PERFEKT!


----------



## Fauzi (4. August 2011)

Alles FU/5


----------



## BlizzLord (4. August 2011)

Das ich ohne Grund auf einmal total schlechte Laune habe. oO


----------



## SchlimmsterAlptraum (4. August 2011)

Fauzi schrieb:


> Alles FU/5




THIS!


----------



## Zukane (5. August 2011)

3/5 Im einem harry Potter Spiel (nicht die neusten zwei!) gibts sammelbare Objekte wenn man genug hat bekommt man ein größeres udn das ist verbugt!

Ich habe alle Objekte gesammelt bis auf ein großes. Nun ist die Anzeige verschwunden die zeigt wieviel ich noch für ein großes brauche. Ich hab jetzt shcon ne Stunde die kleinen Objekte gesammelt
udn nix passiert. UND DAS BEIM LETZTEN GROßEN OBEJKT! oO 
Das ganze Spiel ist das nicht gewesen und dann das.

Neustart brignt auch nix xD


----------



## Davatar (5. August 2011)

Kaum bin ich in Europa, hol ich mir ne Erkältung: 5/5


----------



## Haxxler (5. August 2011)

Wetter... Die ganze Woch schwül-heiß und jetzt zum Wochenende schüttet es wie blöde... 5/5


----------



## Deanne (5. August 2011)

5/5: Kurzfristige Absagen aus saublöden Gründen.

Ich habe für meine Party morgen für viel Geld Essen und Getränke eingekauft. Und sogar Sonderwünsche erfüllt. Und nun sagen genau die Leute, die selbst etwas mitbringen wollten, ab. Angeblich ist es ihnen zu voll und das Wetter ist zu schlecht. Bei einer Hausparty immer sehr wichtig.


----------



## seanbuddha (5. August 2011)

Familiäre Probleme
Zerschmetterte Heckscheibe/5


----------



## H2OTest (5. August 2011)

Deanne schrieb:


> 5/5: Kurzfristige Absagen aus saublöden Gründen.
> 
> Ich habe für meine Party morgen für viel Geld Essen und Getränke eingekauft. Und sogar Sonderwünsche erfüllt. Und nun sagen genau die Leute, die selbst etwas mitbringen wollten, ab. Angeblich ist es ihnen zu voll und das Wetter ist zu schlecht. Bei einer Hausparty immer sehr wichtig.



wo wohnste ? kannst ja noch leute von hier einladen, ich hab z.Z. Sturmfrei *g*

edit: Duisburg ist leider zu weit weg


----------



## Deanne (5. August 2011)

H2OTest schrieb:


> wo wohnste ? kannst ja noch leute von hier einladen, ich hab z.Z. Sturmfrei *g*
> 
> edit: Duisburg ist leider zu weit weg



Ihr seid unbekannterweise alle herzlich eingeladen. Wenn die Pussies aus meinem Bekanntenkreis schon nicht kommen.


----------



## Konov (5. August 2011)

Deanne schrieb:


> Ihr seid unbekannterweise alle herzlich eingeladen. Wenn die Pussies aus meinem Bekanntenkreis schon nicht kommen.



AHAHAHA "die Pussies". ^^

So kurzfristige Absagen sind immer ärgerlich. Hab ich selbst aber auch schonmal gebracht, so isses nicht 
Was mich aufregt? Das Wetter, wie seit Wochen! 5/5


----------



## Ol@f (6. August 2011)

Einen wichtigen Brief nach einer Woche zu erhalten und bemerken, dass die Antwortfrist am Montag ist und vorher keiner erreichbar ist, um die Frist um ein paar Tage zu verlängern, was theoretisch möglich ist. 5!/5


----------



## tonygt (6. August 2011)

Das gestern auf den Weg vom Bikepark nach Beerfelden, wir sehr schnell zum Zug musste Kumpel von mir vorfährt, in einer Kurve zu schnell fährt und zu weit aussen fährt und in dem Moment ein Auto kommt und er volle kann ins Auto kracht. Im ersten Moment dachte ich er wär Hinüber. Erstaunlicherweise ist aber ihm und seinem Bike verhältnismäßig wenig passiert, dafür ist aber die Frontscheibe vom Auto im Arsch 5/5

Und dann haben wir den Zug verpasst und mussten den letzten nehmen und waren dann 3 Stunden anstatt 2 Unterwegs 2/5 
Aber verkraftbar dafür das es nach dem Unfall noch am leben ist


----------



## Kuya (6. August 2011)

Sethia schrieb:


> Gut, dass unser Rechtssystem die Dinge nicht vermischt. Der Mann ist Täter in dem Fall der Entführung und des Mordes, aber in diesem Fall eben das "Opfer" (wie war das? Schutzbedürftig?).
> 
> Zwischen beiden besteht zwar eine Kausalität, nichts desto trotz sind es verschiedene Dinge.
> 
> ...



Genau! 
Es ist leider so, das man bei unserem Gesetz auf Präzedensfälle Verweisen kann.
Es darf keinen derartigen Fall geben, auf den man verweisen könnte, um Folter zu legitimieren.

Dann würde diese Ausnahme ja bestehen, weil es sie 1x gab, und bei ähnlichen Fällen würde man diese Vorgehensweise erneut anstreben,
und auf jenen Fall in dem es so gewesen war verweisen können, in dem die Gesetze dann gebeugt wurden, 
was ja irgendwo dann unsere Gesetzgebung doof aussehen lassen würde, wenn wir Ausnahmen billigen, wie es gerade brauchbar ist. 

Dre Kehrseite verstehe ich natürlich auch, da rennt einer rum, Mordet, und die Polizei darf ihm nichtmal die Hände um den Hals legen,
und beschützt so einen noch vor anderen Häftlingen.

Wenn man nun erlaubt, dass Gesetz zu beugen, um solche Situationen zu meistern,
welches vertrauen kann man dann noch in eine Gesetzgebung haben?

Alles in allem denke ich es war die richtige Entscheidung.
Die 3000 Euro bringen dem in der Gefängniszelle auch nicht viel.
wären es 30.000 Euro, ...wäre ich sprichwörtlich die Barrikaden hochgelaufen.


----------



## Ceiwyn (6. August 2011)

Kuya schrieb:


> Es ist leider so, das man bei unserem Gesetz auf Präzedensfälle Verweisen kann.



Es gibt in Deutschland keine Präzedenzfälle. Schon gar nicht vom Landsgericht.


----------



## Konov (6. August 2011)

tonygt schrieb:


> Das gestern auf den Weg vom Bikepark nach Beerfelden, wir sehr schnell zum Zug musste Kumpel von mir vorfährt, in einer Kurve zu schnell fährt und zu weit aussen fährt und in dem Moment ein Auto kommt und er volle kann ins Auto kracht. Im ersten Moment dachte ich er wär Hinüber. Erstaunlicherweise ist aber ihm und seinem Bike verhältnismäßig wenig passiert, dafür ist aber die Frontscheibe vom Auto im Arsch 5/5
> 
> Und dann haben wir den Zug verpasst und mussten den letzten nehmen und waren dann 3 Stunden anstatt 2 Unterwegs 2/5
> Aber verkraftbar dafür das es nach dem Unfall noch am leben ist



Na toi toi toi für die Genesung von dem armen Kerl!

Heute schönes Wetter, was hoffentlich so bleibt... wenn nicht dann vorab schonmal: 5/5


----------



## Perkone (6. August 2011)

Dass ich nit weiß was ich zocken soll weil alles interessante schon durch ... 5/5


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (7. August 2011)

Mein Grafikkartenkühler gibt den Geist auf 5/5


----------



## BlizzLord (7. August 2011)

Toll ich werde JETZT müde. -.-"
Wenn ich nun schlafen gehe wache ich vor 13-15 Uhr nicht auf selbst mit 5 Weckern wenn ich wach bleibe wird das nen "mir gehts scheisse" Tag.

Yay!


----------



## Konov (7. August 2011)

Völlig unerwarteter Weise ist jetzt das Wetter richtig gut. Toll!
Immer dann wenn man es nicht einplant 5/5


----------



## Ellesmere (7. August 2011)

Morgen wieder ins Büro 5/5


----------



## Skatero (7. August 2011)

Ferien vorbei 5/5


----------



## M1ghtymage (7. August 2011)

Skatero schrieb:


> Ferien vorbei 5/5


----------



## Sabito (7. August 2011)

Dass nach dem Umräumen meines Zimmmer meine Fernsehantenne keinen Empfang mehr hat. -.- 100/5


----------



## skyline930 (7. August 2011)

Skatero schrieb:


> Ferien vorbei 5/5


----------



## HitotsuSatori (7. August 2011)

Dass irgendwie alle Gilden, in denen ich länger bin, zerfallen... Muss an mir liegen. -.- 5/5


----------



## Konov (7. August 2011)

Stumpfsinnige McDonalds Mitarbeiter, die nuscheln und das wo eine Bestellung dort aufgeben sowieso eine Wissenschaft für sich ist. 5/5
FUCK OFF, lern reden und schreiben!


----------



## Selor Kiith (7. August 2011)

Da ist man mal freundlich und lässt nen Kumpel bei sich ne Graka auf mechanische Funktion prüfen und BÄÄÄM der PC macht nur noch zicken danach -.- 5/5


----------



## B-R-A-I-N (7. August 2011)

Vom W:O:A zurück -2/5. Endlich wieder ein wenig "Komfort".

Vom W:O:A zurück 5/5


----------



## Sethia (8. August 2011)

5/5 - etwas falsch lesen und folglich einen unsinnigen Kommentar abgeben.


----------



## Raffzahl (8. August 2011)

2/5 Regen. Eigentlich mag ich Regen. Aber wenn es viel regnet und ich zu Hause bin, nervt das, da ich ein schräges Fenster habe und den Regen genau höre.


----------



## Kamsi (8. August 2011)

Skatero schrieb:


> Ferien vorbei 5/5



cool dann kann ich ja wieder in wow in hyjal dailys machen ohne von komischen hordlern getötet zu werden


----------



## Jordin (8. August 2011)

komme nicht weiter 5/5


----------



## Tilbie (8. August 2011)

Kollisionsabfrage /5


----------



## tonygt (8. August 2011)

Scheiss Anno -.-" hab mir irgendwann nen Seelachsfileu reingetan und dann weiter Anno gespielt leider hab ich dann beim Zocken die Zeit vergessen und hatte irgendwann dann ein schwarzes Fileu jetzt gibts zum Abendessen nur Brot 4/5


----------



## Skatero (8. August 2011)

Kamsi schrieb:


> cool dann kann ich ja wieder in wow in hyjal dailys machen ohne von komischen hordlern getötet zu werden



Nö, ich bin kein Schüler und einige haben sicher noch Ferien. Also freu dich nicht zu früh.


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (8. August 2011)

Skatero schrieb:


> und einige haben sicher noch Ferien. Also freu dich nicht zu früh.



noch ganze 4 1/2 Wochen


----------



## CoHanni (8. August 2011)

Noch 4 Arbeitstage bis zum 2-wöchigem Urlaub -.- 4/5


----------



## tonygt (8. August 2011)

SWeeT_mushrOOms schrieb:


> noch ganze 4 1/2 Wochen



Ich hab noch 2 Eineinhalb Monate Vorlesungsfreie zeit also auch Ferien 

Das Gegner bei Anno 1707 unatürlich viele Soldaten und Kriegsschiffe haben 5/5


----------



## yves1993 (9. August 2011)

<- bis zum 20ten September Ferien.

Das Wetter gerade. Ich muss heute noch einiges erledigen und das geht am besten mim Fahrrad aber bei dem Pisswetter... FU! 5/5


----------



## Tilbie (9. August 2011)

tonygt schrieb:


> Das Gegner bei Anno 1707 unatürlich viele Soldaten und Kriegsschiffe haben 5/5



...es gibt kein Anno 1707. Jeder Anno-Teil hat als Quersumme 9.


----------



## Selor Kiith (9. August 2011)

Goddamn Fleet Action Teams die irgendwie die Aufgaben nicht ganz... ernst nehmen und jeden gottverdammten Romulaner und Remaner auf diesem Gottverdammten Brocken auslöschen gehen O_o 3/5


----------



## tonygt (9. August 2011)

Tilbie schrieb:


> ...es gibt kein Anno 1707. Jeder Anno-Teil hat als Quersumme 9.



Klugscheisser meinte 1701 -.-"

Was mich aufregt du  3/5


----------



## Reflox (9. August 2011)

tonygt schrieb:


> Das Gegner bei Anno 1707 unatürlich viele Soldaten und Kriegsschiffe haben 5/5



Spiel mal 1404. Da erklären sie dir nach 30 Minuten SPielzeit den Krieg, und hauen mit ihren unnatürlich grossen Truppen bei dir ganz schön auf die Kacke.


----------



## B-R-A-I-N (9. August 2011)

Die ersten 20.000 Wacken-Karten sind schon verkauft (darunter natürlich auch die limitierten X-Mas Tickets, die 30€ günstiger wären und ein T-Shirt wäre auch dabei gewesen) 3/5


----------



## iShock (10. August 2011)

krawalle in london/uk 4/5 die affen können sich auch nich ma zusammenreißen -_-*


----------



## Konov (10. August 2011)

iShock schrieb:


> krawalle in london/uk 4/5 die affen können sich auch nich ma zusammenreißen -_-*



Ah was das geht in paar Tagen wieder vorbei^^


----------



## iShock (10. August 2011)

wenn ich da moment nich wohnen würd wär mir das auch so ziemlich scheiß egal um ehrlich zu sein...


----------



## Ceiwyn (10. August 2011)

iShock schrieb:


> krawalle in london/uk 4/5 die affen können sich auch nich ma zusammenreißen -_-*



Ist mal wieder typisch. Statt dass man versucht zu verstehen, was die Leute dazu treiben könnte, schimpft man lieber auf sie. Lieber Symptome bekämpfen als Ursachen.


----------



## BlizzLord (10. August 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Ist mal wieder typisch. Statt dass man versucht zu verstehen, was die Leute dazu treiben könnte, schimpft man lieber auf sie. Lieber Symptome bekämpfen als Ursachen.



Klar man zündet Häuserblöcke und Autos an raubt Menschen und Läden aus und dann soll man nach dem Grund dafür suchen?

Der Grund war das ein Polizist jemanden erschossen hat, wow wie tragisch, dafür "halb" London anzünden is klar die die dort Gewalt ausüben sind einfach nur dumm im Kopf.
Sollte man allesamt zusammenschlagen damit sie mal merken wie "lustig" das wirklich ist.

Die die friedlich Protestieren sind halt jetzt die Leittragenden.


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (10. August 2011)

BlizzLord schrieb:


> Der Grund war das ein Polizist jemanden erschossen hat, wow wie tragisch



Du führst Gedanken nicht gerne weiter, oder?
Das war nur der berühmte Tropfen


----------



## Konov (10. August 2011)

BlizzLord schrieb:


> Klar man zündet Häuserblöcke und Autos an raubt Menschen und Läden aus und dann soll man nach dem Grund dafür suchen?
> 
> Der Grund war das ein Polizist jemanden erschossen hat, wow wie tragisch, dafür "halb" London anzünden is klar die die dort Gewalt ausüben sind einfach nur dumm im Kopf.
> Sollte man allesamt zusammenschlagen damit sie mal merken wie "lustig" das wirklich ist.
> ...



Riesen Idee, warum machen wir nicht gleich die KZs wieder auf und alle Randalierer stecken wir vorsichtshalber da rein?

Der Mann, der von der Polizei erschossen wurde, ist sicherlich kein Grund, vorallem kein guter Grund, bestenfalls ein Auslöser für die Krawalle.
Da ist ein begrifflicher Unterschied. 

Dass die Menschen dort alle dumm sind, ist billige Polemik, denn wir wissen alle, dass das nicht der Fall ist.

Was Ceiwyn meinte, ist, dass man bei solchen Ausschreitungen das Problem an der Wurzel packen sollte. Und laut Medienberichten sind die meisten der Demonstranten Jugendliche aus sozialen Problemschichten. Ergo wäre das sinnvollste, zu überlegen, was diese Menschen zu diesem chaotischen Auftreten treibt. Die Leute zündeln und rauben aus, ich denke hier spielt der Langeweile-Action-Faktor eine wichtige Rolle. Ebenso finde ich es Quatsch was der Premier gestern im Fernsehen gesagt hat, nämlich dass die Jugendlichen, die alt genug sind, solche Straftaten zu begehen, ebenso auch alt genug sind, die entsprechenden Strafen zu erhalten.
Das trägt nicht gerade zur Lösung des Problems bei, sondern stachelt die Situation eher noch an! Der Premier hat offenbar keine Ahnung, wovon er da redet.

Man kann die Demonstranten nicht mit Samthandschuhen anfassen wenn sie solche Gewalt ausüben - das ist klar. Aber man kann sie auch nicht behandeln wie Schwerkriminelle, weil die Ursachen dieser Gewaltausbrüche völlig andere Hintergründe sind und es hier vorallem um junge gelangweilte sozial schwache Menschen geht. Wo wir wieder beim Thema Ursachenforschung wären, was Ceiwyn angesprochen hat.

Ich bin jetzt über die britische Politik nicht so gut informiert, aber ich denke, auch die haben ihre Probleme im Bildungssystem und Arbeitslosigkeit usw.
Das sind sicherlich Kernprobleme, die Anreize dazu geben, bei dem medienwirksamen Tod einer einzelnen Person durch Polizisten, solche Krawalle auszulösen.



SWeeT_mushrOOms schrieb:


> Du führst Gedanken nicht gerne weiter, oder?
> Das war nur der berühmte Tropfen



Auch ne günstige metaphorische Erläuterung


----------



## Selor Kiith (10. August 2011)

Schön und gut aber die Probleme lassen sich auch anders lösen oder "darauf aufmerksam machen"...

Sinnlos Gewalt, Feuer und Chaos regieren zu lassen ist der idiotischste und absolut hirnverfranseste Weg und für mich sind diese Typen alles nur Vollidioten und Schwächlinge, weil sie zu dumm oder zu faul sind eine andere Lösung zu suchen...
Soweit ich weiß ist 1984 nur ein Roman gewesen.

Und ich bin mir sicher das 80% lediglich gewaltgeile Vollärsche sind, die das ganze Schamlos ausnutzen um ihren Drang nach Feuer und Schmerz zu stillen...

Für sowas hab ich keinerlei Verständniss...
Vorallendingen, da ja nichtmal die "Schuldigen", sprich die Regierung, darunter leiden muss sondern AUSSCHLIEßLICH Unschuldige! Da werden Leben und Existenzen mutwillig zerstört und ich warte noch darauf, bis es heißt das mehrere Familien in einem Haus umgekommen sind, welches diese Hirnfürze angezündet haben...


----------



## Ogil (10. August 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Man kann die Demonstranten nicht mit Samthandschuhen anfassen wenn sie solche Gewalt ausüben - das ist klar. Aber man kann sie auch nicht behandeln wie Schwerkriminelle, weil die Ursachen dieser Gewaltausbrüche völlig andere Hintergründe sind und es hier vorallem um junge gelangweilte sozial schwache Menschen geht. Wo wir wieder beim Thema Ursachenforschung wären, was Ceiwyn angesprochen hat.


Ich wuerde das pluendernde brandstiftende Pack ganz sicher nicht Demonstranten nennen - denn Spass an der Zerstoerung und persoenliche Bereicherung sind schwerlich legitime Meinungen die eine Aeusserung wert sind. Zumal auch von direkter Meinungsaeusserungen (Plakate, Parolen usw.) nix zu sehen/hoeren ist - nur von brennenden Haeusern, Autos, gepluenderten Geschaeften und dem Katz-und-Maus-Spiel mit der Polizei. Natuerlich muss man die Hintergruende/Ursachen durchleuchten - das aendert aber nichts daran, dass die Leute sich durch ihre Taten zu Schwerverbrechern machen und in Kauf nehmen muessen von der Polizei auch entsprechend behandelt zu werden. Wer Haeuser anzuendet nimmt in Kauf dass Menschen sterben - das hat nix mehr mit einer Demonstration oder Widerstand gegen die Staatsgewalt zu tun.


----------



## BlizzLord (10. August 2011)

SWeeT_mushrOOms schrieb:


> Du führst Gedanken nicht gerne weiter, oder?
> Das war nur der berühmte Tropfen



Natürlich war das nur der Tropfen aber das ist einfach nicht in Ordnung und ich bleibe bei meiner meinung das man ihnen auch mal mitm Knüppel eins drüber hauen dürfte(natürlich nicht einschlagen bis kein Blut mehr fließt oder festnehmen und dann zuschlagen aber wenn ich sehe das solche Jugendlichen mit achso tollen Problemen andere Jugendliche zusammenschlagen und dann ausrauben(wahrscheinlich danach Adrenalin vollgepumpt noch drüber lustig machen was fürn loser das war) dann hilft dort nicht das Problem an der Wurzel zu packen(das geht nähmlich nicht mal eben so beim Kaffeekränzchen)
Sowas muss nunmal kurzfristig eingedämmt werden.
(Natürlich nicht einfach bei jedem der auf der Straße steht und "buuh polizei" ruft.)



> Riesen Idee, warum machen wir nicht gleich die KZs wieder auf und alle Randalierer stecken wir vorsichtshalber da rein?



Süß die Nazi Keule. ;D
Wird aber langweilig.

Meine Meinung und die nimmt mir auch keiner.


----------



## H2OTest (10. August 2011)

Grad ne runde lol mit Raffzahl , der ist voll der noob eyyyyyyy  2/5


----------



## Raffzahl (10. August 2011)

Grad ne runde lol mit H2OTest , der ist voll der noob eyyyyyyy  2/5


----------



## Raffzahl (10. August 2011)

Ach fuck, doppelpost.


----------



## Konov (10. August 2011)

Ogil schrieb:


> Ich wuerde das pluendernde brandstiftende Pack ganz sicher nicht Demonstranten nennen



Stimme dir zu, nennen wir sie Krawallmacher 




BlizzLord schrieb:


> Süß die Nazi Keule. ;D
> Wird aber langweilig.



Billige Polemik auch - ganz egal mit welcher Keule ich komme. Es geht mir ums Prinzip. Man hätte auch Erziehungsanstalt oder x-beliebige andere Einrichtung schreiben können.



BlizzLord schrieb:


> Meine Meinung und die nimmt mir auch keiner.



Will ja auch keiner, aber wenn man solche Stammtischparolen in den Thread wirft, muss man damit rechnen, nicht ernst genommen zu werden. 

 Vielleicht sollte man das anderswo diskutieren? Ich weiß es nicht.

Was mich im moment aufregt sind die Windows Updates die nerven wie die Pest 5/5


----------



## Ogil (10. August 2011)

Dass wohl auch in meinem Staedtchen eine Horde vermummter Jugendlicher letzte Nacht Stunk machen wollte 1000/5

Zum Glueck war die Polizei schnell vor Ort und hat das Ganze aufgeloest und ein paar dieser Spinner festgenommen.


----------



## Healor (10. August 2011)

Dass ich nicht mit meiner besseren Hälfte und ihrer Familie in den Urlaub fliegen konnte. Leider keinen Urlaub gekriegt.
Umso besch...ener ist, dass sie noch 2 Wochen weg ist. 10/10


----------



## Alux (10. August 2011)

HitotsuSatori schrieb:


> Dass irgendwie alle Gilden, in denen ich länger bin, zerfallen... Muss an mir liegen. -.- 5/5



Dat kenn, is mir auch schon bis auf 3 bei allen passiert wo ich länger war.


----------



## Manaori (10. August 2011)

Mein Vater! 10000/5 Langsam hab ich die Nase voll...


----------



## Sh1k4ri (10. August 2011)

Morgen wieder arbeiten.... ~/5


----------



## Magogan (10. August 2011)

Manaori schrieb:


> Mein Vater! 10000/5 Langsam hab ich die Nase voll...


Hat dein Vater etwa auch so nen komischen Helm auf, atmet ganz komisch und trägt ein Laserschwert bei sich? 

Was mich aufregt? Puuh ... dass ich noch so lange warten muss, bis ich endlich volljährig bin! Noch 14 Tage, 4 Stunden und 49 Minuten! ... Schwankt zwischen 1/5 und 5/5


----------



## iShock (10. August 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Ist mal wieder typisch. Statt dass man versucht zu verstehen, was die Leute dazu treiben könnte, schimpft man lieber auf sie. Lieber Symptome bekämpfen als Ursachen.



ganz recht ich schimpfe auf sie - und ja ich weiß das ein großteil von den randalierenden arm ist - das ist jedoch lange kein Grund auf die Straße zu gehen
und andere zu bestehlen oder Häuser anzuzünden damit diese dann am Ende genauso dastehen - ist doch keine Lösung 

Die Hälfte siehts aufgrund ihres Lebensstandarts als notwendig an - der Rest zieht aus Opportunismus mit - mit dem von der Polizei niedergeschossenen hat das nichts mehr zu tun.


Mit demonstrieren hat das nich wirklich was zu tun - zumindest wird in den Medien nur von denen berichtet die Läden plündern und Häuser anzünden - sowie den Einwohnern die das am nächsten Morgen wieder aufräumen.

Und wie ich bitte das Symptom bekämpfen soll kannst mir ja auch mal erklären - ich bin leider nicht der Premier - da muss ich dich enttäuschen.

Es geht mir halt auf die Nerven wenn sie 10 Minuten von mir entfernt das Postamt anzünden - hätte ja auch bei mir sein können.
Aber hauptsache die Vollidioten in Schutz nehmen -.-

und um mal beim Thema zu bleiben

Dein Kommi 3/5 -.-


----------



## Sh1k4ri (10. August 2011)

Macht doch nen Thread auf und führt eure " Diskussion " dort. Ich wette um Drölf Kupfertaler, dass der Thread keinen Tag überlebt. 


B2T: Wie schon gesagt morgen arbeiten und dazu noch bei dem Wetter...10/5. Was haben wir. Oktober oda wat ?


----------



## Raffzahl (10. August 2011)

Ferien sind bald vorbei 4/5


----------



## H2OTest (10. August 2011)

Raffzahl schrieb:


> Ferien sind bald vorbei 4/5



das raffzahl weder bei skye noch bei lol on ist o.6/5 - ich hoffe das er gleich on kommt


----------



## Raffzahl (10. August 2011)

H2OTest schrieb:


> das raffzahl weder bei skye noch bei lol on ist o.6/5 - ich hoffe das er gleich on kommt



Dass dieser netter Poster immer bei der falschen Person im Skype guckt 2/5.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (10. August 2011)

Nehmt euch doch ein Zimmer


----------



## H2OTest (10. August 2011)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Nehmt euch doch ein Zimmer



nur wenn du mit drauf kommst


----------



## Sh1k4ri (10. August 2011)

H2OTest schrieb:


> nur wenn du mit drauf kommst



NEIN danke


----------



## Raffzahl (10. August 2011)

Dass Sh1k4ri nicht mit uns ein Zimmer nehmen möchte 3/5


----------



## Sh1k4ri (10. August 2011)

Raffzahl schrieb:


> Dass Sh1k4ri nicht mit uns ein Zimmer nehmen möchte 3/5



Du musst verstehen, ich bin nicht gern das dritte Rad am Wagen...


----------



## Konov (10. August 2011)

iShock schrieb:


> Aber hauptsache die Vollidioten in Schutz nehmen -.-
> 
> und um mal beim Thema zu bleiben
> 
> Dein Kommi 3/5 -.-



Man man man... Lesen wär für einige Leute hier auch mal ne Maßnahme!

Er hat die Krawallmacher doch gar nicht in Schutz genommen. Er hat gesagt, dass man die Ursachen bekämpfen sollte, statt wahllose rumzuschimpfen und alles nur zu verurteilen OHNE zu hinterfragen, wie es dazu kommt.
Lest doch mal richtig, was jemand schreibt... und fangt nicht an gleich rumzuheulen.


----------



## H2OTest (10. August 2011)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Du musst verstehen, ich bin nicht gern das dritte Rad am Wagen...



es ist doch kp du bist schon net das 3te rad


----------



## iShock (10. August 2011)

Und trotzdem ich kann nichts für die Ursachen noch was dagegen machen - aber darüber aufregen darf ich mich ja wohl - da zu ist der thread ja da 

Und wenn nicht dann korrigiert mich bitte - 


Man muss hier nicht jede Aussage auseinander nehmen um dann drum rum zu diskutieren -.-


und PS: Da ich gequotet wurde hab ich mich halt angesprochen gefühlt - das hat nix mit rumheulen zu tun (Aber hauptsache alle anderen geben dann noch ihren Senf mit dazu x) )


----------



## BlizzLord (10. August 2011)

iShock schrieb:


> und PS: Da ich gequotet wurde hab ich mich halt angesprochen gefühlt - das hat nix mit rumheulen zu tun (Aber hauptsache alle anderen geben dann noch ihren Senf mit dazu x) )



Ich verteil meinen Senf gerne der is doch so lecker!

Sonst regt mich TF2 auf ständig schmiert es ab>.<


----------



## Tekin (11. August 2011)

Agressive Autofahrer, die mit ihren 100PS drängeln, obwohl vor mir die Strecke ZU ist. Drüberfliegen kann ich auch nicht :s


----------



## Magogan (11. August 2011)

Tekin schrieb:


> Agressive Autofahrer, die mit ihren 100PS drängeln, obwohl vor mir die Strecke ZU ist. Drüberfliegen kann ich auch nicht :s


Tja, so ist das eben


----------



## Jordin (11. August 2011)

Scheiß Technik!
Ich scheiß auf Beta Phase. 
Wenn ich so einen beschissen Job machen würde, wäre ich ganz schnell am Arsch. 
Was - verflucht noch mal - kann so schwierig daran sein, das Projekt ordentlich zum Laufen zu bringen, ohne das die gleichen Fehler auftauchen wie beim letzten Mal 1 Monat zuvor?! Was lernen die Techniker von heute eigentlich? Fernstudium von SED? Praktikantentag?! Meine Fresse -.-
 

Password her, dann mach ichs selber!

Ich möchte jemandem wehtun/5 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Edou (11. August 2011)

Ibash.de IRC...da wird man gebanned weil man 1mal (aus spaß und weder ernst noch sonstirgendwie böse gemeint) nach einem Kommentar "Afklo" sagt "Drück Obama ins Weiße Haus!"....1/5 auch nur 1 weil ich es lächerlich finde =)


----------



## Olliruh (11. August 2011)

Todesherpes des Todes 5/5


----------



## Sh1k4ri (12. August 2011)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Todesherpes des Todes 5/5



Ich lese die ganze Zeit Todesherp des Todes...  Aber mein Beileid 

B2T: Krank und das vorm WOCHENENDE!!!! -5x5x5x5x5x55x5x55x5x5x/5


----------



## White_Sky (12. August 2011)

Das der Himmel bedeckt ist und ich Angst hab, die Perseiden schon wieder nicht beobachten darf! FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU/5


----------



## Skatero (12. August 2011)

Edou schrieb:


> Ibash.de IRC...da wird man gebanned weil man 1mal (aus spaß und weder ernst noch sonstirgendwie böse gemeint) nach einem Kommentar "Afklo" sagt "Drück Obama ins Weiße Haus!"....1/5 auch nur 1 weil ich es lächerlich finde =)



Mach einfach /nick blabla, dann kannst du weiter spammen.


----------



## Deanne (12. August 2011)

5/5: Heute Abend für eine Freundin mit Liebeskummer Zeit genommen, anderen Leuten abgesagt. Und nun versetzt sie mich, weil sie es angeblich vergessen hat.


----------



## Konov (13. August 2011)

Deanne schrieb:


> 5/5: Heute Abend für eine Freundin mit Liebeskummer Zeit genommen, anderen Leuten abgesagt. Und nun versetzt sie mich, weil sie es angeblich vergessen hat.




Muss ja schlimm gewesen sein der Liebeskummer! 

Was mich aufregt? Frauen aus Nachbarwohnungen die mich morgens um 5:36 Uhr laut stöhnend um den Schlaf bringen. 3/5
Naja, immerhin hatte ich das, wofür andere teuer bei 0190 Nummern anrufen gratis. 

Elendes Mistwetter, möchte am liebsten den ganzen Tag im bett verbringen. 5/5


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (13. August 2011)

Warum zur Hölle muss ich auch FC-Fan sein -.- 5/5


----------



## Reflox (14. August 2011)

Morgen wieder Schule 5/5


----------



## Raffzahl (14. August 2011)

Reflox schrieb:


> Morgen wieder Schule 5/5



Genau das! 5/5


----------



## Konov (14. August 2011)

Reflox schrieb:


> Morgen wieder Schule 5/5



Donnerstag wieder Schule ^^ 4/5


----------



## Sh1k4ri (14. August 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Donnerstag wieder Schule ^^ 4/5



Morgen wieder Arbeit ^^ 3/5

Das Wetter zur Zeit 10/5


----------



## Ykon (14. August 2011)

Ganzen Tag vereinsamt verbracht. Dann melden sich zeitgleich drei Freunde, die was Unterschiedliches unternehmen wollen und ich weiß nicht, wem ich zusagen soll. ffffuuuu/5


----------



## H2OTest (14. August 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Donnerstag wieder Schule ^^ 4/5



jap leider 1/5


----------



## tonygt (14. August 2011)

Ich grad halb am ausrasten bin, weil ich eigentlich nur schnell was Scannen wollte. Dann festellen darf das nen Virus den ich vor längeren hatte, meine Drucker Software zerstört hat und ich beim schnellen Googlen als erstes Linux und Mac treiber finde, Wtf in welcher Welt leben wir denn, als erstes Treiber zu finden die nicht für Windoof komptibel sind.
Argg ich will dich nur schnell was Scannen 5/5

EDIT WTF GRAD ein Fucking treiber für Windows gefunden und dann wird die Seiten von meiner Viren Software geblockt, weil sie ponteniel gefährlich ist und es handelt sich um die Orginal Canon Seite. RAAAAAAAAGGGGGGGGGEEEEEEE Over 9000/5   

AHAHA: Ich hab ne Software gefunden die eigentlich auf meinen Drucken passen sollte ihn auch erkennt aber nicht in der Lage ist zu Scannen ich glaub gleich geht hier irgendwas zu Bruch ich will doch nur schnell was Scannen und dann den Abend genießen *Heul* nicht definierbare Zahl/5


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (15. August 2011)

Das in den letzten Tagen echt schlimme, schlimme Langeweile vorherrscht. Zu allem Überfluss kann ich nichtmal anständig zocken da mein Grafikkartenkühler abgeraucht ist und für die XBox fehlt mir grade das richtige Spiel : /
5/5


----------



## Edou (15. August 2011)

Mücken im ganzen Zimmer, undzwar gleich in Massen. Da wird man Paranoid, kann nicht schlafen und es juckt. -.- 5/5.
Dass ich ein "Abkommen" mit einer Spinne zur Problembereinigung getroffen habe. -2/5. -2/5 weil Spinnenphobie <.<
Edit: Zu allem überfluß konnte ich nichmal den Summerslam schauen, einfach weil ich SEIT 1UHR diese dämlichen dinger Jage.


----------



## Jordin (15. August 2011)

fast leerer Posteingang 5/5
Niemand, der mir zum Geburtstag gratuliert hat


----------



## Kamsi (15. August 2011)

herzlichen glückwunsch zum geburtstag


----------



## Sh1k4ri (15. August 2011)

PN ist raus


----------



## Tilbie (15. August 2011)

WELCHER VOLLIDIOT HAT MEINE TASTATUR AUF US EINGESTELLT _ 5&5


----------



## Velynn (15. August 2011)

Tilbie schrieb:


> WELCHER VOLLIDIOT HAT MEINE TASTATUR AUF US EINGESTELLT _ 5&5



waah das problem hab ich auch, nur weiss ich nicht ob es US oder sonstwas ist.
Hab neuerdings Bootcamp auf meinem iMac und wenn ich auf Windows logge ist kein Sonderzeichen da wo es sein sollte. 5/5


----------



## zoizz (15. August 2011)

alt + shift 

kenn ich ^^


----------



## Skatero (15. August 2011)

Kann am Bankautomat kein Euro kaufen. Bis morgen ist der Wert sicher noch weiter gestiegen und ich bin sowieso schon zu spät. 4/5

Packet von Amazon ist noch nicht da. 1/5


----------



## Konov (16. August 2011)

Ein Pickel auf der Nase, der mich dazu bringen wird, die restliche Woche zuhause zu bleiben. 
Ich seh aus wie der Weihnachtsmann mit einer leuchtend roten Nase im Vollsuff. 10 Milliarden/5


----------



## H2OTest (16. August 2011)

zahnpaster draufschmieren


----------



## Konov (16. August 2011)

H2OTest schrieb:


> zahnpaster draufschmieren



Hab schon ne Salbe angewendet, jetzt hoffe ich nur, dass es schnell weggeht.
Aber danke für den Tipp, vllt. mach ich ZP heute abend mal drauf. So kann man sich ja nicht aus dem Haus trauen. 
Dass man aber auch gleich so megascheiße aussieht! Viele kleine Pickel wären mir wohl lieber als ein großer


----------



## Deanne (16. August 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Hab schon ne Salbe angewendet, jetzt hoffe ich nur, dass es schnell weggeht.
> Aber danke für den Tipp, vllt. mach ich ZP heute abend mal drauf. So kann man sich ja nicht aus dem Haus trauen.



Lass es besser bleiben. Zahnpasta trocknet den Pickel zwar aus, sorgt aber auch dafür, dass sich Bakterien richtig schön verteilen können. Wenn du also Pech hast, ist der Pickel danach ordentlich entzündet. Zudem tut die aggressive Paste der Haut nicht wirklich gut.

Mein Tipp: 

Mit sauberen Fingern vorsichtig ausdrücken. Behutsam vorgehen und nicht herumdrücken. Dafür sollte der Pickel allerdings schon "reif" sein. 
Man kann die obere Hautschicht auch vorher mit einer medizinischen Lanzette abtragen. Wenn der Eiter erst mal raus ist, trocknet der Pickel schnell aus. 
Ansonsten kann man es auch mit einer aufgelösten Aspirin versuchen. Mit etwas Wasser zu einem Brei vermengen und auf den Pickel auftragen, soll auch helfen.

Und ansonsten einen antibakteriellen Abdeckstift kaufen. Ja, das funktioniert auch bei Männern und dafür muss man sich nicht schämen.


----------



## H2OTest (16. August 2011)

Was bin ich froh das wir deanne als angehende Ärtztin hier im Forum haben


----------



## Ceiwyn (16. August 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Ein Pickel auf der Nase, der mich dazu bringen wird, die restliche Woche zuhause zu bleiben.
> Ich seh aus wie der Weihnachtsmann mit einer leuchtend roten Nase im Vollsuff. 10 Milliarden/5



Ich wusste gar nicht, dass du so eitel bist. ^^


----------



## Deanne (16. August 2011)

H2OTest schrieb:


> Was bin ich froh das wir deanne als angehende Ärtztin hier im Forum haben



Haha. Naja, Erfahrungswerte. Zwar habe ich nur alle paar Jahre mal einen Pickel (Danke, für die guten Gene, Mama und Papa!), aber wenn, dann bricht die pure Verzweiflung aus und es wird alles getestet, was das Badezimmer hergibt. 

Und Zahnpasta hilft zwar im ersten Moment sehr gut, aber was man dann am nächsten Tag im Gesicht hat, das ist nicht schön...


----------



## Konov (16. August 2011)

Danke für die Tipps Deanne 
Irgendwie hab ich im Moment den Eindruck es ist weniger schlimm, als ich ursprünglich dachte. Hab eben die Salbe von heut morgen nochmal runtergewaschen mit klarem Wasser und das Ding sieht irgendwie gleich weniger bedrohlich aus. 

Und ja Flo, bei sowas bin ich irgendwie sehr eitel.  Das wär wohl was für den Eitelkeits-Thread 


Aber ich glaub meine Bude verlass ich nicht vor Morgen, wenn überhaupt.


----------



## orkman (16. August 2011)

Deanne schrieb:


> Mit sauberen Fingern vorsichtig ausdrücken. Behutsam vorgehen und nicht herumdrücken. Dafür sollte der Pickel allerdings schon "reif" sein.
> Man kann die obere Hautschicht auch vorher mit einer medizinischen Lanzette abtragen. Wenn der Eiter erst mal raus ist, trocknet der Pickel schnell aus.
> Ansonsten kann man es auch mit einer aufgelösten Aspirin versuchen. Mit etwas Wasser zu einem Brei vermengen und auf den Pickel auftragen, soll auch helfen.
> 
> Und ansonsten einen antibakteriellen Abdeckstift kaufen. Ja, das funktioniert auch bei Männern und dafür muss man sich nicht schämen.



1 ) stimmt ... mach ich von je her so
2)die aspirin methode kenn ich net
3) der abdeckstift hilft keinesfalls und macht es teilweise noch schlimmer ... meine mutter wollte mir den immer aufzwaengen


----------



## Deanne (16. August 2011)

orkman schrieb:


> 3) der abdeckstift hilft keinesfalls und macht es teilweise noch schlimmer ... meine mutter wollte mir den immer aufzwaengen



Ich benutze seit Jahren Abdeckstifte, wenn ich mal einen Pickel habe und habe keine Probleme. *Es kommt aber auch darauf an, welchen Stift man benutzt*. 
Es sollte kein rein kosmetischer Abdeckstift sein, denn der deckt nur ab. Nach Möglichkeit einen verwenden, der antibakteriell wirkt, in der Apotheke gibt es einige gute Produkte. Und natürlich darauf achten, dass niemand anderer den Stift benutzt und man ihn regelmäßig säubert, sonst bleiben Bakterien und Talg daran hängen.

Natürlich darf man sowas nicht verwenden, wenn der Pickel bereits entzündet ist oder offen liegt, weil man ihn vorher ausgedrückt hat.

Mir fällt gerade ein, dass Teebaumöl auch ganz gut ist. Verdünnt aufgetragen desinfiziert es und hilft gut bei Hautproblemen. Gibts in jedem Drogeriemarkt.


----------



## Konov (16. August 2011)

Deanne schrieb:


> Mir fällt gerade ein, dass Teebaumöl auch ganz gut ist. Verdünnt aufgetragen desinfiziert es und hilft gut bei Hautproblemen. Gibts in jedem Drogeriemarkt.



Teebaumöl hab ich schon öfter gelesen, hab mir mal so ne Flasche hautfreundliches Teebaumöl im Netz bestellt. 
Der Pickel ist zwar bis dahin sicherlich wieder weg, aber ich werd es trotzdem mal testen. ^^


----------



## Manaori (16. August 2011)

Teebaumöl riecht allerdings fürchterlich. 
Meine Mutter schwört auf Honig, eine Bekannte hat mir mal eine Knoblauchzehe empfohlen, die ich aber aus Geruchsgründen auch nicht benutzen würde. Bin eigentlich mit antibakteriellen Abdeckstift und ausdrücken sobalds geht zufrieden.


----------



## Deanne (16. August 2011)

Manaori schrieb:


> Meine Mutter schwört auf Honig



Meine Ma hat mir Tipp auch schon mal gegeben. Honig beruhigt und desinfiziert auf natürliche Weise. Gibt aber auch eine fürchterliche Kleberei und sollte demnach nur zuhause benutzt werden. ^^


----------



## Saalia (16. August 2011)

Im freien aufgrund von bienen und wespen auch nicht zu empfehlen


----------



## Manaori (16. August 2011)

Gut, wenn man Honig benutzt und danach sich draußen in die Wiese legt, der hat eh mehr Probleme als nur den Pickel  War halt ihr immer am liebsten, weil ich mich über den Geruch von Teebaumöl beschwert habe (ineinem kleinen Raum riechen da wenige Tropfen schon sehr stark und zumindest ich mags in der Küche oder so nicht unbedingt ><) und ihr natürliche Sachen lieber waren.


----------



## Deathstyle (16. August 2011)

Mhnhn Honig.. Aber das versaut mir den Gedanken, nehmt kein Honig!

Lahmer Arm vom Kräuterbutter machen 1/5


----------



## Konov (16. August 2011)

Teebaumöl soll auch gut gegen Mücken sein. Perfekt zum Abends einreiben im Sommer. ^^


----------



## Deanne (16. August 2011)

5/5: Unsachliche Menschen, die immer gleich ausrasten, losbrüllen und beleidigend werden.

3/5: Leute, die jedes Foto bei Facebook etc. positiv kommentieren und dann meinen, dass sie wegen soviel Nettigkeit irgendwelche Ansprüche hätten.


----------



## Lari (16. August 2011)

Situation auf der Autobahnauffahrt:
Links von mir ein LKW, hinter den ich mich einfädeln will. Hinter mir ein weiteres Auto. Anstatt die Lücke zwischen ihm und dem LKW für mich zulassen versucht er Vollgas auf die linke Spur zu kommen, lässt es aber bleiben und zieht quasi in meinen toten Winkel, während ich rausziehen will. Da fehlten nur noch Zentimeter...

Dieser W***ser: 4/5.

Aber immerhin wäre er schuld gewesen, wenns doch geknallt hätte. Demnach 2/5.


----------



## Potpotom (16. August 2011)

Alles... 5/5

Es gibt so Tage...


----------



## Konov (16. August 2011)

Potpotom schrieb:


> Alles... 5/5
> 
> Es gibt so Tage...



Word!


----------



## orkman (16. August 2011)

Deathstyle schrieb:


> Lahmer Arm vom Kräuterbutter machen 1/5



dass du das wegen der kraeuterbutter hast glaub ich dir net 

BTT: MOrgen wieder Examen


----------



## Kamsi (16. August 2011)

kopfweh vom wetter 3/5
das bei dem schwülwarmen feuchten bewölkten wetter man nich was man anziehen soll 5/5


----------



## Saalia (16. August 2011)

viel arbeit, wenig lust ... 2/5 (bin ja selber schuld dass ich so faul war die letzten tage )

noch so lange bis zum wohlverdienten urlaub: 5/5


----------



## sympathisant (16. August 2011)

Peter Parker wird durch einen Latino afroamerikanischer Herkunft ersetzt?! 4/5

http://www.sueddeutsche.de/kultur/neuer-spider-man-der-obama-der-comicwelt-1.1127772


----------



## Selor Kiith (16. August 2011)

sympathisant schrieb:


> Peter Parker wird durch einen Latino afroamerikanischer Herkunft ersetzt?! 4/5
> 
> http://www.sueddeuts...cwelt-1.1127772



Zum Glück aber nur in 'Ultimate Spiderman'...


----------



## Potpotom (17. August 2011)

Leute die mit irgendwelchen emotions a la (3>_<3), (ö_ö) etc.pp. antworten... meine Fresse, das kann doch nicht so schwer sein mal vernünftig zu schreiben. 

3/5


----------



## Gazeran (17. August 2011)

>_< da haste recht xD


----------



## Reflox (17. August 2011)

Nach 3 Tagen wandern heute Nachmittag noch den Sporttag nachholen. Weil solche Komiker meinten, wenn sie blau machen wären sie aus dem Schneider. Und ich der operieren musste nun auch gehen darf. 5/5


----------



## Konov (17. August 2011)

Festzustellen dass ich unter BPLS leide 5/5

Zum Arzt zu müssen 5/5

Dass es mir scheiße geht 5/5

Das ausgerechnet heute das Wetter gut ist, wenn ich in den Seilen hänge 5/5


----------



## M1ghtymage (17. August 2011)

irgendwie kann ich unter Profil-Einstellungen nicht meine Steam ID eingeben. Meine ist http://steamcommunity.com/id/pazifistger/ oder muss man das in ner anderen "Form" hinschreiben? 2/5

btw was ist Anzeigenamenhistorie? Kann man den etwa ändern? :O


----------



## Sh1k4ri (17. August 2011)

diese Werbung mit den singenden Augenbrauen, ich krieg jedes mal nen Ohrwurm von dem Song .__.


----------



## Tilbie (17. August 2011)

Morgen wieder Schule 2/5


----------



## Konov (17. August 2011)

Tilbie schrieb:


> Morgen wieder Schule 2/5



Willkommen im Club.
Weiß aber noch nicht ob ich überhaupt hingehe. ^^


----------



## Kamsi (17. August 2011)

lächel...du kannst sie nicht alles erschiessen 5/5

irgendwie alles atm zuviel kein konzentration für spiele,bücher heute forum und tv einzige was kurzzetig ablenken kann


----------



## Grushdak (17. August 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Festzustellen dass ich unter BPLS leide 5/5


Sorry, wenn ich Oldie auf dem Schlauch stehe ...
Nur was ist denn BPLS ?
-------------------------------------------------------
Mich regen bei der Arbeit die derzeitig so penetranten Wespen auf. 5/5



Kamsi schrieb:


> lächel...du kannst sie nicht alles erschiessen 5/5






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

für Dich ...


----------



## Ceiwyn (17. August 2011)

Grushdak schrieb:


> Sorry, wenn ich Oldie auf dem Schlauch stehe ...
> Nur was ist denn BPLS ?



Eine Art chronischer Schwindel bei bestimmten Bewegungen des Kopfes oder Körpers. Harmlos, aber ziemlich nervig und unangenehm. Ist aber behandelbar.


----------



## HitotsuSatori (17. August 2011)

Dass mir scheinbar alle aus dem Weg gehen, aber mir keiner sagt, was ich eigentlich los ist. unendlich/5


----------



## Konov (17. August 2011)

Grushdak schrieb:


> Sorry, wenn ich Oldie auf dem Schlauch stehe ...
> Nur was ist denn BPLS ?




Siehe Ceiwyn und hier wenn du lesen magst: http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Benigner_paroxysmaler_Lagerungsschwindel

"Benigner paroxymaler Lagerungsschwindel"

Wenn ich im Bett auf dem Rücken liege und versuche einzuschlafen kann es vorkommen dass ich mich fühle wie volltrunken in der Achterbahn. Das dauert ein paar Sekunden, dann gehts wieder.
Ich kann dir sagen, das ist das absolut unangenehmste Gefühl, was ich mir vorstellen kann. Das ist der reinste Albtraum ohne Scheiß! Und ich hab noch 2 Stunden danach leichte Schwindelgefühle.

Ausgelöst wird das ganze übrigens durch Kristalle im Innenohr.


----------



## Grushdak (18. August 2011)

Danke für die Hinweise.



Konov schrieb:


> Ich kann dir sagen, das ist das absolut unangenehmste Gefühl, was ich mir vorstellen kann. Das ist der reinste Albtraum ohne Scheiß!


Zur Aufmunterung kann ich nur sagen ...

Als ich mit 22 Jahren (1991) nen schweren Unfall hatte und nach 3 Tagen im Krankenhaus verücktspielte -
mußte mir dann bei der CT-Untersuchung mein schlimmstes Erlebnis widerfahren.

wortwörtlich (ich werd's nie vergessen) ...

_"Herr **** - entweder Sie schlafen gleich ein und wachen nie wieder auf oder Sie wachen auf und sitzen im Rollstuhl_."

Und dann ging alles sehr sehr schnell ...


----------



## Konov (18. August 2011)

Grushdak schrieb:


> wortwörtlich (ich werd's nie vergessen) ...
> 
> _"Herr **** - entweder Sie schlafen gleich ein und wachen nie wieder auf oder Sie wachen auf und sitzen im Rollstuhl_."
> 
> Und dann ging alles sehr sehr schnell ...



Bitter 
Ich nehme an, der Rollstuhl ist dir erspart geblieben?


----------



## Grushdak (18. August 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Ich nehme an, der Rollstuhl ist dir erspart geblieben?


Ja, Gott sei Dank!
Bis auf ne Platte im Kopf, 'ner Narbe quer über dem Kopf (dadurch abundzu Spannungskopfschmerz bei Wetteränderung), 
Knacken des linken Kiefers - ist alles wieder okay.
Der OP-Arzt + Team haben in 4,5 Stunden ihr Bestes gegeben.

So ... Gute Nacht und auch Dir Gute Besserung!


----------



## Konov (18. August 2011)

Grushdak schrieb:


> Ja, Gott sei Dank!
> Bis auf ne Platte im Kopf, 'ner Narbe quer über dem Kopf (dadurch abundzu Spannungskopfschmerz bei Wetteränderung),
> Knacken des linken Kiefers - ist alles wieder okay.
> Der OP-Arzt + Team haben in 4,5 Stunden ihr Bestes gegeben.
> ...



Danke und ebenso!


----------



## Ellesmere (18. August 2011)

Kreuzallergie entwickelt und zwar gegen ...Tomaten! Ich liebe Tomaten! Wie kann man eine Allergie gegen was entwickeln, was man liebt?!  
1000000/5


----------



## Reflox (18. August 2011)

From Dust ist nicht sehr toll geworden 3/5


----------



## orkman (18. August 2011)

morgen Medizinische Bildgebung examen ... und die professorin is fies beim punkte verteilen
und man muss die bilder net orientieren koennen sondern die ganzen maschinen mit physik und mathematik erklaeren ;( ... wieso bleibt einem sowas net erspart ... als wenn ich nachher die maschine alleine reparieren wuerd ... geschweige mich an den mist noch erinnern werde


----------



## Manaori (18. August 2011)

Dass ich heute so dermaßen schelchte Laune hab, dass ich mich kaum traue mit wem zu reden weil ich den in der Luft zerfetzen würde o_O Und das beste ist, ich wüsste nicht mal warum! 100/5


----------



## tonygt (18. August 2011)

Das ich jetzt 3 Tage hintereinader, immer eine Stunde später ins Bett gegangen bin, dafür aber 3 mal hintereinader geweckt wurde, weil mein Handy klingelt und wie könnte es anderes sein jeden Tag klingelte das Handy eine Stunde früher, fazit heute um 3 uhr Nachts schlafen gegangen und um 9 klingelt mein Handy, 5/5


----------



## Deanne (18. August 2011)

5/5: Wenn sich Leute wegen anderen verleugnen und verstellen.

Ein guter Bekannter ist eigentlich ein total netter Kerl, interessiert sich für Online-Games und liest gerne. Nun hängt er mit Typen ab, die jeden zweiten Tag Party machen und Pillen schmeissen. Und plötzlich zieht er über Gamer her, ist ständig besoffen und mutiert zu einem arroganten, oberflächlichen Arschloch. 
Seine Freundin, ein echt liebes, süßes Mädchen, hat er jetzt auch abserviert und baggert an einer Tussi rum, die schon eine Abtreibung hinter sich hat und sich schon von halb NRW hat abschleppen lassen.

Was soll der Scheiss? Warum lässt man sich so verbiegen? Und das wegen Leuten, die einen bei nächster Gelegenheit im Stich lassen. :-(


----------



## HitotsuSatori (18. August 2011)

Fruchtfliegen! 5/5


----------



## Kamsi (18. August 2011)

komische arbeitgeber 5/5

stelle zeigte sich als zeit arbeit

und dann noch auf 4 wochen befristet

und von den 40 stunden die woche die man arbeitet werden nur 35 ausbezahlt die restlichen 5 bleiben auf einem konto falls mal die firma keine aufträge von der firma bekommt erst dann wird das geld ausbezahlt oder bei kündigung bei der zeitarbeitsfirma

durch die fehlenden 5 stunden die woche und der fahrtkosten weil die stelle im umland ist wär mein netto gehalt tiefer als der aktuelle arbeitslosengeld 2 satz für miete und lebensbedarf.


----------



## Konov (18. August 2011)

Sowas von gaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaar keine Lust heut abend zur Schule zu gehen. 5/5


----------



## Kamsi (18. August 2011)

abends ? ist schule nicht von 8 bis 13:30 bzw berufschule bis 14:45 ?

und dachte bei der wärme haben doch eh die schulen hitzefrei


----------



## Konov (18. August 2011)

Kamsi schrieb:


> abends ? ist schule nicht von 8 bis 13:30 bzw berufschule bis 14:45 ?
> 
> und dachte bei der wärme haben doch eh die schulen hitzefrei



Jo hier sinds auch 30 Grad. 

Ne ich geh zum Abendgymnasium.


----------



## H2OTest (18. August 2011)

Kamsi schrieb:


> abends ? ist schule nicht von 8 bis 13:30 bzw berufschule bis 14:45 ?
> 
> und dachte bei der wärme haben doch eh die schulen hitzefrei



lustich.. ich hab mittwochs 10 stunden- das heißt von 7:45 bis 17 uhr ...


----------



## White_Sky (18. August 2011)

Dass jetzt in Nordrhein-Westfalen ein dicker Gewitter in Anmarsch ist. 1/5


----------



## schneemaus (18. August 2011)

Müde, aber zu warm zum Schlafen 5/5 - wieso konnte der Sommer nicht so bleiben, wie er war? Mit 20 Grad und Regen? Der August war so angenehm bis jetzt ._.


----------



## tonygt (19. August 2011)

Das ich mein Stadt Fahrrad irgendwie verloren hab, bzw. nicht weiß ob es geklaut wurde odeer ob ich es irgendwo vergessen hab 4/5


----------



## Konov (19. August 2011)

tonygt schrieb:


> Das ich mein Stadt Fahrrad irgendwie verloren hab, bzw. nicht weiß ob es geklaut wurde odeer ob ich es irgendwo vergessen hab 4/5



Also vergessen hab ich es schonmal. Wenn du es immer anschließt dürfte es eher nicht geklaut worden sein. ^^

Was mich aufregt? Das Wetter 5/5


----------



## Sh1k4ri (19. August 2011)

Gleich zum Frisör 5/5. Wenn die auch nur einen Millimeter zu viel abschneidet, raste ich aus.


----------



## tonygt (19. August 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Also vergessen hab ich es schonmal. Wenn du es immer anschließt dürfte es eher nicht geklaut worden sein. ^^
> 
> Was mich aufregt? Das Wetter 5/5



Das letzte woran ich mich errinnern kann ist, dass ich mein Fahrrad in den Hof gestellt hab aber auch da schließe ich nur das Hinterrad ab.


----------



## Jordin (19. August 2011)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Gleich zum Frisör 5/5. Wenn die auch nur einen Millimeter zu viel abschneidet, raste ich aus.



Foto! 
Wir entscheiden!


----------



## Sh1k4ri (19. August 2011)

Jordin schrieb:


> Foto!
> Wir entscheiden!



Deal. 

Kommt dann in den "ich hab da was Neues" Thread


----------



## Laxera (19. August 2011)

^^

bewerbung schreiben (könnte hoch gehen, vor allem für das eine praktikum muss ich ein "probestück" abgeben.....nervt) 5/5

wetter find ich ok  (endlich nimmer so heiß)

sonst:

mein dad (nervt halt rum) 5/5


----------



## Saji (19. August 2011)

Steam.

Viel eher das Zurücksetzen des Passwortes. Aber irgendwie klappt es nicht, die Antwort auf die Geheimfrage oder das neue Passwort sollen ungültig sein. Weiß jemand was Steam bei einem Passwort erwartet?

Jetzt wird mein Account angeblich nicht gefunden... fffffffuuuuuuuuuuuu! ._."

Jetzt angebliche Verbindungsprobleme, aber einen neuen Account könnte ich so wie es scheint problemlos erstellen. c.O


----------



## orkman (19. August 2011)

Battlefield Bad Company 2 endlich bekommen zu haben ... doch jetzt erst gesehen dass mein lappi es net spielen kann ... also warten bis ich in meiner uni wohnung bin und beim gamer pc bin ;(


----------



## Davatar (20. August 2011)

Zuerst an nem Feiertag und dann an zwei Wochenenden arbeiten müssen: Schlaflos/5


----------



## seanbuddha (20. August 2011)

Meinen unlöschbaren Durst [Gestern 5 Liter Wasser getrunken und dann immernoch Durst gehabt] 5/5
Meine Kopfschmerzen 5/5
Die Google Ergebnisse zu Unlöschbarer Durst Na super/5
Das ich wieder Wasser trinke wie ein Loch 23474629470452/5


----------



## Grushdak (20. August 2011)

Moin,

Du solltest vielleicht mal auch etwas anderes Trinken!
Bei 10l Mineralwasser kann es gesundheitlich kritisch werden. 

greetz
-------------------------------------------------------------

... daß ich gleich noch im Kindergarten arbeiten muss ...


----------



## schneemaus (20. August 2011)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Meinen unlöschbaren Durst [Gestern 5 Liter Wasser getrunken und dann immernoch Durst gehabt] 5/5
> Meine Kopfschmerzen 5/5
> Die Google Ergebnisse zu Unlöschbarer Durst Na super/5
> Das ich wieder Wasser trinke wie ein Loch 23474629470452/5



Musst du auch dementsprechend oft aufs Klo oder das nicht so? Wenn ja, solltest du WIRKLICH mal einen Arzt aufsuchen, wenn's über's Wochenende anhält.

Ich hab das ab und zu mal an manchen Tagen, dass ich die Wasserflasche gar nicht abstellen brauch. Hab dann aber auch kaum gesteigerten Harndrang, also was weiß ich, woran das bei mir liegt. Aber wenn du halt auch dementsprechend oft aufs Klo rennen musst, ist das nicht unbedingt das allerbeste Zeichen (Nierentoleranzgrenze und so :/ )

BTT: Dass mich irgendwelche krakeelenden Leute heute Morgen geweckt haben - bin das absolut nicht gewöhnt, in der Einkaufsstraße zu wohnen - bin halt ein Landkind 3/5.


----------



## Konov (20. August 2011)

Marmelade die vom Brötchen runterläuft. 1/5


----------



## Reflox (20. August 2011)

Diese Hitze 5/5


----------



## Sh1k4ri (20. August 2011)

Mitten in ner guten Runde bei BFBC2 nen Bluescreen zu bekommen, nur weil ich ne Drohne fliegen wollte... unendlich/5 -.-


----------



## Konov (20. August 2011)

Mit dem Arsch in meiner Bude hängen zu müssen, weil ich nicht weiß wann der Spast von Postbote hier aufkreuzt.  5/5


----------



## Sh1k4ri (20. August 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Mit dem Arsch in meiner Bude hängen zu müssen, weil ich nicht weiß wann der Spast von Postbote hier aufkreuzt.  5/5



Same here, nur wadde ich auf die DHL


----------



## HitotsuSatori (20. August 2011)

Der Starcraft II Download (Gästepass) funktioniert nicht! drölf/5


----------



## Konov (20. August 2011)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Same here, nur wadde ich auf die DHL



Jo, ich auch. Der Postbote ist von der DHL. ^^


----------



## Kamsi (20. August 2011)

Sollte für ne almette frischkäseaufstrich 150 gram 100 euro zahlen weil der unfähige maximal pigmentierte mit seinen pranken 2x die null auf der tastartur eingab.

ihr denkt euch warum nutzt er nicht den strichcode auf dem produkt - hat er 2 minuten lang vorher versucht aber er war zu unfähig dazu.

insgesamt an der expresskasse 15 min gebraucht ohne anstehen - solche leute sollen wieder zu mcdonalds und co

5/5


----------



## Sh1k4ri (20. August 2011)

Sa, 20.08.11 14:05 Uhr--Die Sendung wird zur Abholung in die Filiale Amalienstr. 4 21073 Hamburg gebracht. Die frühestmögliche Uhrzeit der Abholung kann der Benachrichtigungskarte entnommen werden.^

WTF?! Ich habe keine Karte bekommen und geklingelt hat hier auch keiner... blöde DHL 10/5 -.-


----------



## Kamsi (20. August 2011)

gleich beschwerde einreichen meistens wird sowas gemacht wenn der paketfahrer zulangsam ist aber feierabend machen will dann schreibt er auf die rest pakete unzustellbar


bei mir wird meistens das selbe gemacht von dhl - hermes ist noch dreister und stellt die pakete vor der haustür ab als zugestellt nur ups stell zufrieden zu


----------



## Konov (20. August 2011)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Sa, 20.08.11 14:05 Uhr--Die Sendung wird zur Abholung in die Filiale Amalienstr. 4 21073 Hamburg gebracht. Die frühestmögliche Uhrzeit der Abholung kann der Benachrichtigungskarte entnommen werden.^
> 
> WTF?! Ich habe keine Karte bekommen und geklingelt hat hier auch keiner... blöde DHL 10/5 -.-



Die Säcke, ich hab mein Paket bekommen. ^^
Am besten gleich beschweren, anrufen würd ich wohl machen.


----------



## zoizz (20. August 2011)

ein klapperndes Netzteil .... 4/5

ich hab gerade die meisten Bauteile ausgetauscht - ausser das Netzteil und Laufwerk. Verdammt!


----------



## M1ghtymage (20. August 2011)

Swifty und Athene auf der GC verpasst. Wir laufen da so lang, ich geh mir kurz Pommes holen und als ich zurück komme stehen die beiden bei meinen Freunden rum und umarmen sich alle. Da passt man mal 30 sek nicht auf 5/5


----------



## orkman (21. August 2011)

M1ghtymage schrieb:


> Swifty und Athene auf der GC verpasst. Wir laufen da so lang, ich geh mir kurz Pommes holen und als ich zurück komme stehen die beiden bei meinen Freunden rum und umarmen sich alle. Da passt man mal 30 sek nicht auf 5/5



dass leute athene fuer den "besten" spieler der welt halten ... der typ sieht so beschissen aus und is immer total aufgedreht ... und wenn der nen orgasmus wegen nem crit kriegt den jeder andere spieler auch kriegt

dass ich vor 2 tagen auf canyourunit gecheckt habe ob ich BFBC 2 was ich bestellt hatte spielen kann ... mir gesagt wurde dass der lappi es net packt ... und jetzt nomma nachgeprueft und jetzt zeigt es an dass es geht -.-	unendlich/5


----------



## M1ghtymage (21. August 2011)

canyourunit ist mist, prüf das auf yougamers.com nach


----------



## Manaori (21. August 2011)

User, die bei einer mehr als angebrachten Kritik am Steckbrief (RPG Forum) meinen, sie würden schikaniert und sie müssten beleidigend werden........ 100/5


----------



## Humpelpumpel (21. August 2011)

Übelst epischer Sonnenbrand 1000/5


----------



## yves1993 (21. August 2011)

Humpelpumpel schrieb:


> Übelst epischer Sonnenbrand 1000/5



Episch weil durch Summerbreeze xD 5/5 Mein Gesicht total versengt, alles andere aber net. Welchen Zeltplatz hattet ihr? Wir waren N ^^

Dass der Summerbreeze 2011 vorbei ist D: 5/5

Morgen arbeiten und ich bin so kaputt xD (Ferienjob ftw...) 4/5 -1 weil ichs mir ausgesucht habe, ich will endlich nen Porno PC haben alter.


----------



## Gazeran (21. August 2011)

M1ghtymage schrieb:


> Swifty und Athene auf der GC verpasst. Wir laufen da so lang, ich geh mir kurz Pommes holen und als ich zurück komme stehen die beiden bei meinen Freunden rum und umarmen sich alle. Da passt man mal 30 sek nicht auf 5/5



Hach, hab die nachm auftritt nochmal getroffen 
Swifty > Athene 

So Foto hier Foto da


----------



## Alux (21. August 2011)

noch 1 1/2 - 2 Wochen auf meinen Laptop warten drölftausend/5

*summ*waiting time is the hardest time*summ*


----------



## Noxiel (22. August 2011)

RTL2 und seine Reality-Dokus sind zum kotzen. Mir geht gerade das Messer in der Tasche auf. Menschliches Leid in Totalaufnahme in die Wohnzimmer zu senden, die ihren eigenen asozialen Lebensverhältnissen nur dadurch entfliehen können, in dem sie mit dem Finger auf vermeintlich noch ärmlichere Zustände zeigen. 




5/5

Selbst fünf Sekunden Zappen reichen aus um von RTL2 die Nase voll zu haben.


----------



## Konov (22. August 2011)

Noxiel schrieb:


> RTL2 und seine Reality-Dokus sind zum kotzen. Mir geht gerade das Messer in der Tasche auf. Menschliches Leid in Totalaufnahme in die Wohnzimmer zu senden, die ihren eigenen asozialen Lebensverhältnissen nur dadurch entfliehen können, in dem sie mit dem Finger auf vermeintlich noch ärmlichere Zustände zeigen.



Tja, oder wie Serdar Somuncu sagen würde: "RTL lässt Asoziale Asoziale für noch Asozialere spielen." ^^


----------



## Sh1k4ri (22. August 2011)

DHL 10/5. Kleben auf mein Paket nen Sticker drauf "Benachrichtigt am 20. August" drauf... obwohl ich nix gehört habe. Zumindest war mein Paket inner Filiale... -.-


----------



## Grushdak (22. August 2011)

Diese Schwüle. 5/5 .... Kann sich das Wetter endlich mal entscheiden?!
Kindergarten/Kirchenkreisamt 5/5 ... schaffen es nicht, meine Juli-Gehaltsabrechnung fertigzustellen.

ps.


Noxiel schrieb:


> Selbst fünf Sekunden Zappen reichen aus um von RTL2 die Nase voll zu haben.


RTL2 ist bei schon lange Zeit mit das letzte Programm in der programmierten Senderliste.
Und solche Shows, Verhandlungen, Livedingens etc. sehe ich mir eh kaum an.

greetz


----------



## Durag Silberbart (22. August 2011)

Mich regt sich richtig auf das man in der ARGE mal so echt scheiße behandelt wird. Da fühle ich mich als T-Com Kunde glatt als Premium Kunde und bester Freund. 
Und die ARGE nennt mich Kunde. Mal ehrlich wenn es Konkurenz gäbe würde kein Mensch dahin gehen. Das ist ja wie SM. 
Ein wenig Freundlichkeit und Menschlichkeit würde den Mitarbeitern dort nicht schlecht zu Gesicht stehen.


----------



## Saalia (22. August 2011)

Durag schrieb:


> Mich regt sich richtig auf das man in der ARGE mal so echt scheiße behandelt wird. Da fühle ich mich als T-Com Kunde glatt als Premium Kunde und bester Freund.
> Und die ARGE nennt mich Kunde. Mal ehrlich wenn es Konkurenz gäbe würde kein Mensch dahin gehen. Das ist ja wie SM.
> Ein wenig Freundlichkeit und Menschlichkeit würde den Mitarbeitern dort nicht schlecht zu Gesicht stehen.



sieh das ganze mal aus deren sicht mit was für "gesindel" die sich teilweise rumärgern müssen. irgendwann würde dir auch die lust vergehen.

noch 1monate bis urlaub 3/5


----------



## SchlimmsterAlptraum (22. August 2011)

diese hitze 10/5 

die tatsache, das mein fenster unter dem dach und nach süden liegt, lage is aber im winter ganz nett 3/5 

der fakt, dass mein haus ein paar jahrhunderte alt ist und von isolierung wohl noch nie was gesehen hat. 5/5

dazu kommen die beiden fenster die jetzt nach süden in der prallen sonne liegen und an einem fehlt der fensterladen und die sonne kann ungehindert hallo sagen. 5/5

(städtische sowie die bauämter des landes 10/5)

das alles macht mein zimmer zu einem gemütlichen 28°C backofen 100/5


----------



## Selor Kiith (22. August 2011)

Bah ich werd alt... Enterprise Marathon musste auf halben Wege der Staffel 3 abgebrochen werden, weil ich nicht mal mehr sprechen konnte vor Müdigkeit 5/5


----------



## Sh1k4ri (22. August 2011)

Mein PC ... 5/5.


----------



## Reflox (22. August 2011)

Die kommentare auf Youtube unter den Lybienreportagen.



> FUCK US NATO and CIA-FUNDED&#65279; REBELS! GO GADDAFI AND PEOPLE OF LIBYA!



Solche Menschen und Aussagen machen mich traurig. 4/5


----------



## Durag Silberbart (22. August 2011)

Saalia schrieb:


> sieh das ganze mal aus deren sicht mit was für "gesindel" die sich teilweise rumärgern müssen. irgendwann würde dir auch die lust vergehen.
> 
> noch 1monate bis urlaub 3/5




Hallöchen,

Da kann ich dir nur Recht geben. 
Das sieht man teilweise ja auch Hartz4 TV "RTL". Da sind auch Leute dabei die würde ich Spontan Erschießen. 
Es gibt aber auch andere. Und so Pauschal jemand beim erst Besuch über einen Kamm zu scheren wie alle anderen finde ich echt mal Schräg daneben. Mit was für einen Ton mich die Frau und noch schlimmer der Vermittler im Anschluss angemault haben fand ich mehr als daneben. Obwohl ich beiden gesagt habe das mein Vater vor nicht einmal 14 Tagen verstorben ist und ich derzeit noch nicht weiß was ich alles beachten muss. Antwort von der Frau: "Das ist nicht mein Problem. Da müssen Sie sich selber darum kümmern." Da hätte ich am liebsten meine erste Frau geschlagen. 
Etwas Freundlichkeit Höflichkeit Menschlichkeit beim ersten Besuch könnte man eigentlich erwarten. 
Zumindest ist das meine Meinung. Habe schon jetzt keinen Bock auf den zweiten Besuch in ein paar Tagen. Leider komme ich derzeit nicht darum herum.


----------



## Durag Silberbart (22. August 2011)

Reflox schrieb:


> Die kommentare auf Youtube unter den Lybienreportagen.
> 
> 
> 
> Solche Menschen und Aussagen machen mich traurig. 4/5



Da kann ich dir nur zustimmen. Ich habe die Erfahrung gemacht das die Deutschsprachigen Leute mit solchen Kommentaren sehr oft der Kommunistischen Ideologie nachrennen wie der ausgehungerte Hund dem Stückchen fauliger Wurst. Manchen Menschen ist eben nach der DDR und dem System Kommunismus echt nicht mehr zu helfen. 
*Mist. Politischer Kommentar auf einem Fun Games Forum* (Dislike me self)


----------



## tonygt (22. August 2011)

Das mein Inet grad rumspackt und ich net mal gescheit Videos gucken kann und gar nciht erst probieren will ob LOL funzt 5/5


----------



## Konov (22. August 2011)

Durag schrieb:


> Hallöchen,
> 
> Da kann ich dir nur Recht geben.
> Das sieht man teilweise ja auch Hartz4 TV "RTL". Da sind auch Leute dabei die würde ich Spontan Erschießen.
> ...



Mir sind die Besuche bei der ARGE zum Glück erspart geblieben, aber sowas würde mir auch total gegen den Strich gehen.
Hört man aber öfter, dass die dort so drauf sind. Scheint also kein Einzelfall zu sein.

Es gibt eben solche und solche... aber die meisten solcher Bürohengste sind halt vielfach mit ihrem eigenen Leben nicht ganz zufrieden und lassen das dann gerne an der "Unterschicht" aus, die ins Jobcenter wackelt.

Was mich aufregt? Wochenstart. 4/5

Würde gern die Zeit vorspulen.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (22. August 2011)

MEIN F*CKING COMPUTER 1888888888888888888888/5. Ich will doch nur zocken -.-*


----------



## Durag Silberbart (22. August 2011)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> MEIN F*CKING COMPUTER 1888888888888888888888/5. Ich will doch nur zocken -.-*



Hier ein kleines Video für dich:

Anett singt: Ich will doch nur spielen.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8rn5S-9SkJo


----------



## Kamsi (22. August 2011)

@alg2 thema 

leider wird da seiten der medien ein falsches bild gezeigt es sind paar qouten ausreisser unter den der rest leiden muss aber das ist den medien ja egal 

@ shikari

was geht den beim pc nicht ?


----------



## Laxera (22. August 2011)

wieder mal meine eltern....

musste mir heute nacht (5:00 - ca. 6:30 uhr) gequirlten mist anhören wie mies ich doch sei  - nur weil meine stiefmum net schlafen konnte und deshalb ihre miese laufe an mir auslassen musste (weil ich noch wach war - konnte auch nicht schlafen und hab mich halt nach 2h versuchen wieder an PC geklemmt) unter anderem, warum ich noch zuhause wohne (was ich zum teil mache, damit meine eltern nicht mehr bezahlen müssen als nötig - ausziehen und keinen job haben würde nämlich dazu führen das die zahlen müssten, sofern ich wegen unüberbrückbarer differenzen ausziehe, was ich wenn des so weiter geht doch tue) und so nen mist

10.000.000 von 5

und:

mein PC (alte krücke stockt bei spielen die eigentlich locker laufen müssten von der leistung her (PC ist ist jetzt knapp 3,5 jahre alt) und er spackt bei spielen rum die fast genauso alt sind....schlimm

5/5

und:

kinder-krach in der umgebung (haben nachbarn die machen JEDEN TAG - würde ja nix sagen wenn es nur dann und wann währe - krach, weil sie ihre kinder net auf nen spielplatz schicken, sondern immer mit denen und deren freunden im garten (der zufällig 10 m vor von meinen fenster weg ist) spielen (planschbecken z.B. oder ball....etc.) und es NERVT (gekreische und rum-krakele, wenn die so weiter machen kaufe ich mir doch noch ne anlage und mach ganz laut MUCKE an)

50000/5

mfg LAX


----------



## Magogan (22. August 2011)

Noch verdammte 2 Tage, 4 Stunden und 23 Minuten, bis ich 18 bin =( 5/5

Dass ich jetzt 2 Beiträge dauernd editieren muss, weil ich in den "Worüber freut ihr euch so richtig"-Thread geschrieben habe, dass ich mich darüber freue 5/5

xD


----------



## Davatar (22. August 2011)

Zuerst an nem Feiertag arbeiten müssen, dann an zwei Wochenenden und jetzt noch in der Nachtschicht (und das jeweils zu den normalen 5 Arbeitstagen hinzu) in kürzester Zeit: GRTSBRLMBTFRTFFFTTT/5

Dann in der "Freizeit" noch für ein Microsoft-Zertifikat lernen müssen: 5/5


Will zurück in die Ferien


----------



## tonygt (22. August 2011)

Das Leute scheinbar zu Blöd sind richtig zu lesen, da steht in meiner Anzeige dick und fett frei zum 01.09 und zwei Leute schreiben mir oh schön ich würde gern zum 01.10 einziehen und gern die Wohnung ansehen. Argg ihr habt euch schon bevor ich euch überhaupt gesehen habe, für die Wg disqaulifiziert 5/5


----------



## yves1993 (23. August 2011)

Ich vermisse das Essen vom Summerbreeze.

Steak mit Pommes, Ochse am Spieß, die Flammkuchen und Pizzabaguetts und vorallem die Eis Oase *_*

1337/5


----------



## Ceiwyn (23. August 2011)

Selbstsüchtige Egomanen 5/5

Ich weile derzeit in Kiew, mein Bruder ist dort Diplomat, allerdings nicht als Botschafter, sondern als Polizist. Im November ist die deutsche Nationalmannschaft zu einem Freundschaftsspiel eingeladen, um das neue EM-Stadion einzuweihen. Dazu war auch ein Besuch der deutschen Delegation in der Botschaft geplant. Wäre natürlich super für meinen Bruder gewesen, der hätte denen praktisch die Tür persönlich aufgemacht. Aber nun hat der Botschafter gesagt, er lädt sie lieber zu sich nach Hause ein - und mehrere Dutzend Botschaftsmitarbeiter schauen in die Röhre.


----------



## Dominau (23. August 2011)

yves1993 schrieb:


> Ich vermisse das Essen vom Summerbreeze.
> 
> Steak mit Pommes, Ochse am Spieß, die Flammkuchen und Pizzabaguetts und vorallem die Eis Oase *_*
> 
> 1337/5



Diese Pommes die es dort gab waren episch. Vorallem mit Käsesoße drauf


----------



## Potpotom (23. August 2011)

5/5 - Seit Tagen mit einer Bekannten zu flirten und nicht wissen, wie man den nächsten Schritt machen soll. Gott nee, komme vor wie n Schulkind. *kotz*

EDIT: Ach was Tage, Wochen und Monate.


----------



## Konov (23. August 2011)

Potpotom schrieb:


> 5/5 - Seit Tagen mit einer Bekannten zu flirten und nicht wissen, wie man den nächsten Schritt machen soll. Gott nee, komme vor wie n Schulkind. *kotz*
> 
> EDIT: Ach was Tage, Wochen und Monate.



 das kenn ich. Irgendwann verlernt man viele Schritte wieder. Je älter man wird, desto länger dauert es, bis man mit jemandem zusammen kommt.
Als junger Mensch geht das teilweise innerhalb von 1-2 Tagen... bums.. und wir sind zusammen.


----------



## Deanne (23. August 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Als junger Mensch geht das teilweise innerhalb von 1-2 Tagen... bums.. und wir sind zusammen.



Das hält dann aber auch nur zwei Wochen. Sehe das an meinen jüngeren Cousins und Cousinen, die haben jede Woche jemand anderen.

5/5: Typen, die einen anbaggern und mit Nachrichten bombadieren, nur weil man nett zu ihnen ist. Wenn ich an jemandem ernsthaft Interesse habe, mache ich mich bemerkbar, aber eine Umarmung ist noch lange kein Heiratsantrag.

5/5: Der Tod von Loriot. Okay, das regt mich nicht auf, sondern macht mich eher traurig, aber trotzdem: 

5/5: Leute, die Geschmäcker und Ansichten anderer Menschen sofort harsch runterputzen müssen. Im Stil von "Ich esse gerne Gurken." - "Bah, bist du behindert? Wie kann man so ne Scheisse essen?". Regt mich immer wieder auf.


----------



## Deathstyle (23. August 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Als junger Mensch geht das teilweise innerhalb von 1-2 Tagen... bums.. und wir sind zusammen.



Brr, da kann mans auch gleich lassen 




Deanne schrieb:


> 5/5: Der Tod von Loriot. Okay, das regt mich nicht auf, sondern macht mich eher traurig, aber trotzdem:



Jip.. aber nur 3/5, er hatte sich in den letzten Jahren sowieso rar gemacht und ich denke mit 87 (?!) hat er nen erfülltes Leben gehabt.


----------



## Kamsi (23. August 2011)

Das Wetter 5/5

Blitz/Donner - 80 Km/h Sturm - Niederschlag von 10 mm


----------



## Deanne (23. August 2011)

Deathstyle schrieb:


> Jip.. aber nur 3/5, er hatte sich in den letzten Jahren sowieso rar gemacht und ich denke mit 87 (?!) hat er nen erfülltes Leben gehabt.



Ich finde es trotzdem super schade, weil er immer sehr sympathisch rüberkam. Und als "Komiker" sets ein gewisses Niveau gewahrt hat. Ist mir viel lieber, als dieser Mist, den so Leute wie Pocher oder diese Tussi von Broken Comedy produzieren.


----------



## Konov (23. August 2011)

Deanne schrieb:


> Ich finde es trotzdem super schade, weil er immer sehr sympathisch rüberkam. Und als "Komiker" sets ein gewisses Niveau gewahrt hat. Ist mir viel lieber, als dieser Mist, den so Leute wie Pocher oder diese Tussi von Broken Comedy produzieren.



Carolin Kebekus find ich eigentlich ziemlich witzig.
Gut, der Asiproll-Humor ist immer Situationsabhängig, aber gerade das ironische daran finde ich richtig witzig manchmal.

Von Loriot hab ich persönlich nur mal Ausschnitte gesehen, ist ziemlich an mir vorbeigegangen der Typ.


----------



## Wolfmania (23. August 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Selbstsüchtige Egomanen 5/5
> 
> Ich weile derzeit in Kiew, mein Bruder ist dort Diplomat, allerdings nicht als Botschafter, sondern als Polizist. Im November ist die deutsche Nationalmannschaft zu einem Freundschaftsspiel eingeladen, um das neue EM-Stadion einzuweihen. Dazu war auch ein Besuch der deutschen Delegation in der Botschaft geplant. Wäre natürlich super für meinen Bruder gewesen, der hätte denen praktisch die Tür persönlich aufgemacht. Aber nun hat der Botschafter gesagt, er lädt sie lieber zu sich nach Hause ein - und mehrere Dutzend Botschaftsmitarbeiter schauen in die Röhre.



das müßte doch die deutsche Residenz sein - dann können doch die Botschaftsmitarbeiten auch hin da es offiziell ist würde ich sagen. So kenne ich das


----------



## Kamsi (23. August 2011)

pro7 taff
moslems und andere ausländer die deutschen frauen ihre kinder klauen und ins ausland verschleppen ist mal wieder so typisch für die ausländer 5/5


----------



## Ogil (23. August 2011)

Xenophobie und das Bevoelkern von Gemeinplaetzen 5/5


----------



## Magogan (23. August 2011)

ALTER! Dass mein bester Kumpel mir gestern gesagt hat, dass er an meinem 18. Geburtstag Zeit hat und mir heute sagt, er will lieber zu einer Podiumsdiskussion (mit Politikern) und hat deshalb keine Zeit! WTF! Nun habe ich niemanden zum feiern, weil ich hier noch niemanden kenne, bin ja erst vor Kurzem hierher gezogen. 5/5


----------



## schneemaus (23. August 2011)

Diese Hitze... Ich war, bin und werde nie ein Sommerkind >_< 10/5

Dass ich gleich noch den Berg hier hoch zum Netto laufen muss, weil keine Getränke mehr hier sind 100/5

Dass es hier in der Wohnung momentan 33 Grad hat und ich mich frage, wie zum Teufel ich heute Nacht bitteschön schlafen soll, wenn es nicht auf wundersame Weise 10 Grad abkühlt 1000/5. Bin momentan zwangsweise bei meiner Mutter einquartiert, die direkt unterm Dach wohnt. Wie mich das hier so annervt, zumal bis nachts hier noch Leute rumkrakeelen >_>


----------



## Ceiwyn (23. August 2011)

unendlich/5

Westerwelle:

Deutschland habe "schon früher als viele andere, sich klar gegen das Unrechtsregime von Gadhafi gestellt."




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ach, wirklich?


----------



## Kuya (23. August 2011)

Ach ich sehe Deutschland auch als "Untrechtsregime", aber hier stellt sich leider Niemand 
gegen unsere als Demokratie getarnte Diktatur, zu schade.

Was mich derzeit aber mehr aufregt: 2 neue Spieleankündigungen im Warhammer 40k Universum,
und wiedermal, (so wie JEDES MAL) Space Marines und Menschen gegen Orks. 5/5

Besten Dank im Namen aller Eldar, Dark Eldar, Tau, Necron, und Chaos-Spieler dafür... lang lebe das Tabletop und DoW"1".


----------



## Reflox (23. August 2011)

Kuya schrieb:


> Ach ich sehe Deutschland auch als "Untrechtsregime", aber hier stellt sich leider Niemand
> gegen unsere als Demokratie getarnte Diktatur, zu schade.
> 
> Was mich derzeit aber mehr aufregt: 2 neue Spieleankündigungen im Warhammer 40k Universum,
> ...



Als Tau und Necron Spieler kann ich das so unterschreiben. 3/5


----------



## Skatero (23. August 2011)

Kamsi schrieb:


> pro7 taff
> moslems und andere ausländer die deutschen frauen ihre kinder klauen und ins ausland verschleppen ist mal wieder so typisch für die ausländer 5/5



Ich hoffe, das ist so gemeint, dass dich Taff aufregt, dass sie so tun, als würde das jeder Ausländer tun.

Viel zu heiss. :s 3/5


----------



## Kuya (23. August 2011)

@ Reflox:

Schade das du nicht in meiner Nähe wohnst.
Habe Eldar und Dark Eldar, das wären bestimmt einige tolle Begegnungen die wir hätten.


----------



## Grushdak (23. August 2011)

Kamsi schrieb:


> Das Wetter 5/5


dito

Der Tag beginnt 4:[sup]45[/sup] Uhr mit nem Knall (spricht sich noch nichtmal mit meinem Wecker ab^^).
Der Tag endet mit nem 11/2 stündigem Knall (lieber alles ausgeschaltet).

dies Schwüle

Aber mal gut, daß das von Unwetterwarnung bisher nichts so eingetroffen ist. 
(30l in kurzer Zeit, 5cm Hagelkörner und 100 km/h Wind).

greetz


----------



## Noxiel (23. August 2011)

Walt Disney. Wer hat den Verantwortlichen eigentlich diesen Floh in's Ohr gesetzt, dass die guten Klassiker neu vertont werden müssen? Die neue Syncro ist ja mal durchweg scheiße.... 




5/5


----------



## Manaori (23. August 2011)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Walt Disney. Wer hat den Verantwortlichen eigentlich diesen Floh in's Ohr gesetzt, dass die guten Klassiker neu vertont werden müssen? Die neue Syncro ist ja mal durchweg scheiße....
> 
> 
> 
> ...





WTF?! O.O Da kommt von mir gleich ein 5/5 dazu.


----------



## Konov (23. August 2011)

Grad in ein fettes Gewitter geraten, bin klitschnass geworden, so als wäre ich in einen Fluss gesprungen. 5/5

@Ceiwyn
Schwesterwelle halt!


----------



## Noxiel (23. August 2011)

Manaori schrieb:


> WTF?! O.O Da kommt von mir gleich ein 5/5 dazu.


Ah freilisch...
Guggst du hier


----------



## Manaori (23. August 2011)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Ah freilisch...
> Guggst du hier



Ich mach ne 50/5 draus.


----------



## Selor Kiith (24. August 2011)

Mein Paket ist noch im Zustellungsdingens in Hagen *auf die Uhr lins* 2/5 
Mal schauen ob das heute was wird...


----------



## Delso (24. August 2011)

Das es um 7 Uhr morgens schon so schwül ist , das man aufm Fahrrad schwitzt. 3,9/5 (immerhin besser als Regen)
Verschwitzt auf der Arbeit ankommen 5/5


----------



## Magogan (24. August 2011)

Gamescom-Besucher sind richtige Versager, die den ganzen Tag zocken, unrasiert sind und keine Freundin haben ... dank RTL weiß ich das jetzt ...

Und wenn ich weiter RTL gucke, werde ich auch wissen, dass Türken nur BMW fahren, ihre Frauen umbringen, wenn sie fremd gehen, den ganzen Tag nur Döner essen und dass man sie abschieben müsste, weil sie nutzlos für unsere Gesellschaft sind, denn sie arbeiten ja nicht ... ich seh den Bericht schon kommen, der das aussagt ... Hatten wir nicht schonmal einen gefälschten Bericht über Integration bei SternTV?

Achja, und Deutsche trinken nur Bier, essen Weißwurst, sind faul, bekommen alle nur Hartz IV, gehen alle auf die Hauptschule, verprügeln sich gegenseitig, schlagen ihre Kinder, wenn sie nicht hören, sind dick, ... Los RTL, das wäre doch mal was für euch! Bloß schnell einen Bericht darüber machen!

*(PS: Das mit den ganzen bösen Dingen, die ich über die Menschen gesagt habe, war nicht ernst gemeint, ich habe nichts gegen Ausländer und auch nicht gegen Deutsche, aber RTL würde ich so einen Bericht tatsächlich zutrauen.)* Nur falls jemand die Ironie nicht versteht ...

Regt mich das auf? Ja! 5/5


----------



## Gazeran (24. August 2011)

Magogan schrieb:


> Gamescom-Besucher sind richtige Versager, die den ganzen Tag zocken, unrasiert sind und keine Freundin haben ... dank RTL weiß ich das jetzt ...
> 
> Und wenn ich weiter RTL gucke, werde ich auch wissen, dass Türken nur BMW fahren, ihre Frauen umbringen, wenn sie fremd gehen, den ganzen Tag nur Döner essen und dass man sie abschieben müsste, weil sie nutzlos für unsere Gesellschaft sind, denn sie arbeiten ja nicht ... ich seh den Bericht schon kommen, der das aussagt ... Hatten wir nicht schonmal einen gefälschten Bericht über Integration bei SternTV?
> 
> ...


Danke Mago, das kann ich so übernehmen.
Auch das mit der Irrrrrronie


----------



## Ellesmere (24. August 2011)

Delso schrieb:


> Das es um 7 Uhr morgens schon so schwül ist , das man aufm Fahrrad schwitzt. 3,9/5 (immerhin besser als Regen)
> Verschwitzt auf der Arbeit ankommen 5/5




dito!
Und das schon seit Tagen


----------



## Skatero (24. August 2011)

Magogan schrieb:


> Und wenn ich weiter RTL gucke, werde ich auch wissen, dass Türken nur BMW fahren, ihre Frauen umbringen, wenn sie fremd gehen, den ganzen Tag nur Döner essen und dass man sie abschieben müsste, weil sie nutzlos für unsere Gesellschaft sind, denn sie arbeiten ja nicht ... ich seh den Bericht schon kommen, der das aussagt ... Hatten wir nicht schonmal einen gefälschten Bericht über Integration bei SternTV?




Und falls sie dann doch arbeiten sollten, klauen sie nur unsere Jobs.


----------



## Deanne (24. August 2011)

Magogan schrieb:


> Gamescom-Besucher sind richtige Versager, die den ganzen Tag zocken, unrasiert sind und keine Freundin haben ... dank RTL weiß ich das jetzt ...



Ich wurde auch mehrfach gefilmt, aber natürlich nicht eingebaut. Das lag sicherlich daran, dass ich mich an dem Tag wieder so schlampig rasiert habe.


----------



## tonygt (24. August 2011)

Deanne schrieb:


> Ich wurde auch mehrfach gefilmt, aber natürlich nicht eingebaut. Das lag sicherlich daran, dass ich mich an dem Tag wieder so schlampig rasiert habe.





Das ich Heute im Studentakt oder halbe Stunden takt Leute habe die sich mein WG zimmer ansehen und ich deswegen etwas knapp von der Zeit bin und die Leute es nicht schaffen Pünktlich zu kommen argg 4/5 eigentlich wollt ich zwischen den Zeiten wo Leute kommen nochmal schnell unter die Dusche springen und Putzen,


----------



## Selor Kiith (24. August 2011)

Sendungsverfolgung.... MY ARCHNEMESIS! 5/5

*Klick*Ah im Paketzentrum *klick* Immernoch da *klick* Immernoch... *Klick* Argh! *Klick* Die Sendung wurde in das Zustellfahrzeug geladen. *klick* Noch nicht da *Klick* Noch nicht da... usw.


----------



## Laxera (24. August 2011)

wetter 5000/5 - es macht mich nämlich lethargisch wenn es so warm ist (kann net denken dabei - und wenn ich es doch probiere dann ist es als wenn meine gedanken schnecken währen, die man festgeklebt hat)

POST - die trollos wollen immer nen perso haben wenn man ab 18 pakete kriegt....wenn man ihn net hat, dann kriegen sie es nicht hin, mit - was eigentlich nur nen paar klicks sein können - ihrem scanner auf "REISEPASS" um zu schalten, der aber gelistet ist bei den postis, als "akzeptieren wir"....*aufreg* etz. darf ich schon wieder nen paket in der filiale abholen 5000000/5

mfg LAX


----------



## Manaori (24. August 2011)

Dass ich gerade bei der HItze drauf komme, ich könnt ja etwas sport machen -.-" Naja, bleibts halt bei Indooraktivitäten wie aufm Stand laufen und so... Hauptsache nicht raus in die HItze 3/5 weil selber Schuld,d ass ich vorher nix gemacht hab.^^


----------



## Saalia (24. August 2011)

Manaori schrieb:


> Dass ich gerade bei der HItze drauf komme, ich könnt ja etwas sport machen -.-" Naja, bleibts halt bei Indooraktivitäten wie aufm Stand laufen und so... Hauptsache nicht raus in die HItze 3/5 weil selber Schuld,d ass ich vorher nix gemacht hab.^^



wie wäre es mit "schwimmen" als sport? erfrischt, ist draussen und trainiert den ganzen körper 

arbeit 2/5


----------



## Manaori (24. August 2011)

Saalia schrieb:


> wie wäre es mit "schwimmen" als sport? erfrischt, ist draussen und trainiert den ganzen körper
> 
> arbeit 2/5



Sagen wir so, ich traue dem Fluss bei uns in der Nähe nicht (obwohl die GFewässer bei uns sauber sein sollen, aber ich bin schon oft genug auf Scherben gestiegen), und das nächste Shciwmmbad ist gut drei Kilometer entfernt, die ganze Strecke mit dem Rad mag ich bei 33 Grad nicht unbedingt. >.<


----------



## Konov (24. August 2011)

Dass es heute wieder etwas zu heiß ist... 3/5

RTL Berichterstattung 5/5


----------



## Sh1k4ri (24. August 2011)

Dass ich anscheinend bei Itunes betrogen worden bin... 19/5 -.-


----------



## tonygt (24. August 2011)

Das ich den ganzen Tag Leute bei mir hatte die sich mein Zimmer angeschaut haben und jetzt gern ne Runde LOL spielen will aber nein 1 Stunde Wartezeit wegen Server Problemen warum nur? Warum jetzt? FUFUFUFUFUFUUUUUUUUUUUU 5/5


----------



## tonygt (24. August 2011)

Sry für Doppelposte aber ich geh grad ENRAGE, mein verfickter Vermieter, der eh einen an der Klatsche hat ruft mich grade an, dass ich doch keinen Nachmieter mehr suchen muss weil er jemanden gefunden schön und gut nur Blöd das dieser erst zum 1.10 einzieht ich aber jemanden zum 1.9 brauche, weil ich sonst doppelt Miete zahlen muss. Jetzt darf ich mich mit dem nochmal rumärgern, obwohl ich schon so gut wie draußen bin und ich die letzten Tage extrem viele Leute dahatte um die Wohnung anzuschauen naja mal gucken was der Anwalt sagt. Ich Zahl dem Arsch sicher kein Cent Miete mehr.

Over 9000/5


----------



## zoizz (24. August 2011)

einen Krümel unter dem "a" ...

sollte mal die Tastatur absaugen 2/5


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (25. August 2011)

Ich bin jetzt doch dem SWTOR-Hype verfallen ._. 5/5


----------



## tonygt (25. August 2011)

Grade volle Kanne meinen Großen Zeh gegen das Pc Gehäuse gehauen und auch nach genau gegen den Teil der aus Metall besteht AUA 5/5


----------



## Konov (25. August 2011)

Durch die Hitze die letzten Tage klemmt meine Wohnungstür beim auf und zu machen und mein Kleiderschrank ist durch die Wärmeausdehnung des Billig-Ikea Holzes in sich zusammen gefallen 

Was sich im ersten Moment witzig anhört, war in dem Moment ziemlich scheiße weil in einem Ketteneffekt erst der oberste Regalboden runtergefallen ist, dann alles darunter an den Kleiderhaken mitgerissen wurde und durch die Tür nach vorne herausgefallen ist und sich auf dem Boden verteilt hat. 

Naja ich hab den Schrank von meiner Vormieterin damals für 100 Euro übernommen, der sah schon damals so bedrohlich wackelig aus. 

3/5


----------



## Potpotom (25. August 2011)

Meine Kollegin putzt gerade ihr Gebiss... klingt zumindest so, könnte auch sein das sie isst. Ich würde ja gucken (um die Ecke), hab aber Angst sie gleich anzukotzen. Klingt grauenvoll. Furchtbar.

5/5

Stehe gleich auf und schmeiss es aus dem Fenster... das Gebiss. Oder das Essen. Oder beides.


----------



## Manaori (25. August 2011)

Potpotom schrieb:


> Meine Kollegin putzt gerade ihr Gebiss... klingt zumindest so, könnte auch sein das sie isst. Ich würde ja gucken (um die Ecke), hab aber Angst sie gleich anzukotzen. Klingt grauenvoll. Furchtbar.
> 
> 5/5
> 
> Stehe gleich auf und schmeiss es aus dem Fenster... das Gebiss. Oder das Essen. Oder beides.



Warum nicht die Kollegin?  

Mh... die Hitze.


----------



## Potpotom (25. August 2011)

Manaori schrieb:


> Warum nicht die Kollegin?
> 
> Mh... die Hitze.


Zu schwer... bin zwar nicht der schwächste, aber DAS krieg ich nicht hin.


----------



## Manaori (25. August 2011)

Potpotom schrieb:


> Zu schwer... bin zwar nicht der schwächste, aber DAS krieg ich nicht hin.



Gabelstapler? <3


Edit: Um nicht OT zu sein... nach drei Stücken Pizza schon satt, ist das normal? o.o


----------



## Velynn (25. August 2011)

1000/5 Dieser RTL-Bericht über die Gamescom


----------



## tonygt (25. August 2011)

Das ich seit Morgen 10 Uhr den LOL Patcher am laufen hab und ich egal was ich mache keine höhere Downloadrate bekomm, immerhin hab ich nur noch 124mb von 600 zum Downloaden aber trotzdem dauerts ewig 5/5.


----------



## Delso (26. August 2011)

Grade Gespräch mit meinem Chef geführt , mal wieder festgestellt das ich keine Zukunft in meinem Beruf habe 5/5

Was einem halt das Wochenende vermiesst


----------



## Wolfmania (26. August 2011)

Delso schrieb:


> Grade Gespräch mit meinem Chef geführt , mal wieder festgestellt das ich keine Zukunft in meinem Beruf habe 5/5
> 
> Was einem halt das Wochenende vermiesst



oha *Schulterklopf*

hier druaßen 34 Grad und heute bis 17H arbeiten 100/5


----------



## Konov (26. August 2011)

Viel Sonne, die ich aber nicht genießen kann weil kaum Zeit ist 5/5

Hitze pur, dadurch klemmende Wohnungstür, keine Lüftungsmöglichkeit, bäh 3/5


----------



## NoHeroIn (26. August 2011)

Meine Nachbarn, die seit 3 Tagen ihre neue Küche bekommen, die an der Wand angebracht wird, welche zu meinem Wohnzimmer gehört. Mit viel Gehämmer und Gebohre. 4/5

... dass der "worüber regt ihr euch gerade so richtig auf"-Thread mehr Seiten hat als der "Worüber freut ihr euch so richtig"-Thread: 1/5


----------



## Doofkatze (26. August 2011)

Noch 50 Minuten

3/5


----------



## Wolfmania (26. August 2011)

NoHeroIn schrieb:


> ... dass der "worüber regt ihr euch gerade so richtig auf"-Thread mehr Seiten hat als der "Worüber freut ihr euch so richtig"-Thread: 1/5


ist das nicht typisch deutsch ? - ach ja: typisch deutsch 3/5 :-)


----------



## Deanne (26. August 2011)

4/5: Probearbeitstag lief (meiner Meinung nach) nicht so toll. Konnte nach 3 Stunden wieder gehen und hatte nicht viel zu tun. Die Bemerkung, dass man sich bei mir melde, klang auch eher negativ.


----------



## Kuya (26. August 2011)

5/5 Diese abartige windstille Hitze.
Boah ich geh gerade total kaputt hier...
Mein Kreislauf ist total weg, und Schwindelgefühle bäh..
(Nein ich hab nix getrunken oder so, außer viel kalter Cola)


----------



## Manaori (26. August 2011)

Kuya schrieb:


> 5/5 Diese abartige windstille Hitze.
> Boah ich geh gerade total kaputt hier...
> Mein Kreislauf ist total weg, und Schwindelgefühle bäh..
> (Nein ich hab nix getrunken oder so, außer viel kalter Cola)



Du solltest Wasser trinken oder Tee, aber nix zuckerhaltiges mehr. Die Cola dehydriert dich eher, als dass sie dir hilft. Oh, und nicht zu kalt, das führt zu Magenproblemen.. kleiner Tip, warmer Tee hilft überraschend gut zum abkühlen, und ja, ich weiß wie irre das klingt, habs im ersten Moment auch nicht geglaubt.  

Dass ich seit gestern Halsschmerzen habe - wer schafft es außer mir, selbst bei strahlendem Sonnenschein krnak zu werden?`-.- 5/5


----------



## Konov (26. August 2011)

Kuya schrieb:


> 5/5 Diese abartige windstille Hitze.
> Boah ich geh gerade total kaputt hier...
> Mein Kreislauf ist total weg, und Schwindelgefühle bäh..
> (Nein ich hab nix getrunken oder so, außer viel kalter Cola)



Joa willkommen im Club 
Kaputt geh ich zwar nicht, aber hänge die ganze Zeit in der Bude und hab gepennt. Jetzt trink ich nen Käffchen und muss gleich zur Schule. Aber aktivitäten kannste bei dem Wetter echt knicken.
Nach etwas Bewegung in der Sonne bricht einem sofort der Schweiß aus und die stehende Luft in geschlossenen Räumen (egal ob Fenster auf oder nicht) ist kaum zu ertragen.

Achja ab Morgen wirds aber wieder deutlich kühler, was mir sehr entgegen kommt. 20 Grad reichen mir jedenfalls jetzt erstmal.


----------



## Reflox (26. August 2011)

Ich kann gar nichts mehr trinken, mir wird gleich kotzübel. Schon alles probiert. Ich hasse dich, du gottverdammte hitze! 5/5


----------



## Skatero (26. August 2011)

Der 22" grosse Monitor wurde auf der Webseite falsch angeschrieben und ist nur 21.5" gross. Nun muss ich ihn zurücksenden und es geht vieeel länger bis ich ihn habe. -.- 5/5


----------



## Sh1k4ri (26. August 2011)

Daumen-große Hagelkörner hier... 2/5


----------



## Davatar (27. August 2011)

Samstags arbeiten: 5/5


----------



## zoizz (27. August 2011)

keine dolles Gewitter gehabt 1/5


----------



## Sh1k4ri (27. August 2011)

Davatar schrieb:


> Samstags arbeiten: 5/5



^ this


----------



## zoizz (27. August 2011)

Mitmenschen, die sich über mich aufregen, wenn ich den Bericht von RTL kritisiere und mich darüber aufrege. Diese Menschen kritisieren mich dann auch noch, wenn ich meinen Unmut über den Bericht kund tu, indem ich in einem Post 1. die Beschwerdestelle der Landesmedienanstalten erwähne und 2. diese online-Petition aufführe.

Welches Recht haben diese Croutons, mir meine Meinung mies zu machen? Und dann zu sagen, ach lass die doch machen - und warum lasst ihr mich nicht machen??




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 5/5


----------



## Sh1k4ri (27. August 2011)

2. Liga Oleeeeeeeeeeeee 10/5.


----------



## Saji (27. August 2011)

Ich kann mich nicht entscheiden, ob es sich lohnt Borderlands zu kaufen. ~.~ 3/5

Das Wetter, weil es sich gerade auch nicht entscheiden kann - eine Seite dunkle Wolken, andere Seite heiterer Sonnenschein. 2/5


----------



## Sh1k4ri (27. August 2011)

Saji schrieb:


> Ich kann mich nicht entscheiden, ob es sich lohnt Borderlands zu kaufen. ~.~ 3/5



Kauf es dir! War auch am zweifeln, dann hab ich 2 Lets Plays gesehen und nun hab ichs, es macht einfach nur Bock! Die perfekte Mischung aus RPG und Shooter. Mit witzigen Charakteren und fordernden Gegnern.


----------



## BlizzLord (27. August 2011)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Kauf es dir! War auch am zweifeln, dann hab ich 2 Lets Plays gesehen und nun hab ichs, es macht einfach nur Bock! Die perfekte Mischung aus RPG und Shooter. Mit witzigen Charakteren und fordernden Gegnern.



Das letzte bitte streichen teils kann man die Viecher so einfach verarschen. :S
Sonst muss man auch sagen das es halt wirklich immer da selbe ist(Der Humor reißt das aber wieder raus  )


----------



## Reflox (27. August 2011)

Dass ich die geilsten Steampunk T-Shirts aus den USA einschiffen lassen müsste 4/5


----------



## Saji (27. August 2011)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Kauf es dir! War auch am zweifeln, dann hab ich 2 Lets Plays gesehen und nun hab ichs, es macht einfach nur Bock! Die perfekte Mischung aus RPG und Shooter. Mit witzigen Charakteren und fordernden Gegnern.



Dann sind also die 8 Euro für die GOTY über Steam also gut investiert. :3 Danke für die Hilfe, auf euch kann man sich verlassen.


----------



## skyline930 (27. August 2011)

Manaori schrieb:


> Dass ich seit gestern Halsschmerzen habe - wer schafft es außer mir, selbst bei strahlendem Sonnenschein krnak zu werden?`-.- 5/5



hier, anwesend. Bin schon seit 2 Wochen am Husten undso, und Zeit um mich vernünftig auszukurieren hab ich auch nicht 

Hagel im August, fuck yea! 4/5
Leute in dessen Augen man zum Untermensch mutiert wenn man nicht krampfhaft auf jede noch so kleine oder größere Feierlichkeit zum abschießen geht 5/5
Wenn man dann aber leider auf die Meinung dieser Menschen nicht einfach sch*eißen kann/will &#8734;/5 .__________________.

Ich werd mich bald einweisen lassen müssen weil ich den letzten Monat sogut wie jeden Tag mies gelaunt rumlaufe.


----------



## Kuya (28. August 2011)

Sich von der Idee anstecken zu lassen, mal eben in 20 Minuten eine Statistik zu erstellen,
und dann aber 3 Stunden daran zu sitzen, und jetzt tun mir die Flossen weh. 4/5 




Manaori schrieb:


> Oh, und nicht zu kalt, das führt zu Magenproblemen.. kleiner Tip, warmer Tee hilft überraschend gut zum abkühlen, und ja, ich weiß wie irre das klingt, habs im ersten Moment auch nicht geglaubt.



 Das mit den Magenproblemen (Bauchschmerzen) ist echt gut zu wissen, das erklärt einiges in den letzen Wochen. 



Konov schrieb:


> Nach etwas Bewegung in der Sonne bricht einem sofort der Schweiß aus und die stehende Luft in geschlossenen Räumen (egal ob Fenster auf oder nicht) ist kaum zu ertragen.



Ohh ja.... ich lag bei aufgerissenem Fenster 2 Stunden unter meinem Deckenventilator auf meinem Wohnzimmer-Steintisch wie eine Leiche.


----------



## Davatar (28. August 2011)

Davatar schrieb:


> Samstags arbeiten: 5/5





Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> ^ this


Und dann noch Sonntags arbeiten: Noch mehr als 5/5


----------



## Sh1k4ri (28. August 2011)

Davatar schrieb:


> Und dann noch Sonntags arbeiten: Noch mehr als 5/5



Oh das ist doof. Musste gestern nur 4 Stunden "arbeiten", Werbung auf ner Infoveranstaltung machen. War jetzt nicht so dramatisch, aber ich hätte auch besseres tun können... 

B2T:

Ne Beule am Kopf und keine Ahnung woher... 5/5


----------



## Manaori (28. August 2011)

Viel zu wenig geschlafen 3/5

Dass mein Vater mich um zehn weckt, wenn ich um halb fünf ins Bett gehe 10/5-.-"


----------



## tonygt (28. August 2011)

Noch kein Internet in der neuen Wohnung haben weswegen ich jetzt immer irgendwo anders hin muss um an Internet dran zu kommen 5/5


----------



## Selor Kiith (29. August 2011)

STO Foundry... um genauer zu sein 'Branching Dialogue Prompts'... ARGH! Dummes nicht intuitives Inter-Connecting System! Versaut die ganze Arbeit und macht nur Streß... muss wohl doch jede einzelne Antwort durchexerzieren... nichts mit gemütlich einmal den passenden Weg beschreiben und dann für andere Antworten einfach nur ne simple Connection erstellen... 5/5


----------



## Haxxler (29. August 2011)

Ein kaum vorhandenes Wochenende und morgen wieder arbeiten 5/5


----------



## LeWhopper (29. August 2011)

Haxxler schrieb:


> Ein kaum vorhandenes Wochenende und morgen wieder arbeiten 5/5



Same here. 4/5
Und nicht vom Buffed Forum wegkommen  5/5


----------



## Deanne (29. August 2011)

100/5: Bei mir im Haus wird die Post geklaut. Kein Wunder, wenn die Haustür ständig aufsteht. Mir ist jetzt schon das dritte Paket abhanden gekommen und der Verwalter besteht trotzdem darauf, dass die Tür zur Einkaufsstraße offen bleibt.


----------



## Konov (29. August 2011)

Deanne schrieb:


> 100/5: Bei mir im Haus wird die Post geklaut. Kein Wunder, wenn die Haustür ständig aufsteht. Mir ist jetzt schon das dritte Paket abhanden gekommen und der Verwalter besteht trotzdem darauf, dass die Tür zur Einkaufsstraße offen bleibt.



Dann kann der Vermieter ja die Versicherung der Paketinhalte übernehmen


----------



## tear_jerker (29. August 2011)

Deanne schrieb:


> 100/5: Bei mir im Haus wird die Post geklaut. Kein Wunder, wenn die Haustür ständig aufsteht. Mir ist jetzt schon das dritte Paket abhanden gekommen und der Verwalter besteht trotzdem darauf, dass die Tür zur Einkaufsstraße offen bleibt.



das problem seh ich eher darin das der postbote ein paket einfach im hausflur stehen lässt oO


----------



## BlizzLord (29. August 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Dann kann der Vermieter ja die Versicherung der Paketinhalte übernehmen



Ich bin der meinung der Postbote hat eher schuld ich meine wer lässt bitte die Ware einfach so leicht zugänglich stehen. O.O


----------



## tonygt (29. August 2011)

Das mein Pc wohl Skyrim nicht mehr in gescheiter Grafik packen wird und ich bald nen neuen Pc brauch aber kein Geld hab 5/5


----------



## Konov (29. August 2011)

BlizzLord schrieb:


> Ich bin der meinung der Postbote hat eher schuld ich meine wer lässt bitte die Ware einfach so leicht zugänglich stehen. O.O



Ok istn Argument... normal gibt man das ab 

Aber dass die Postboten manchmal ihrer Arbeit nicht vernünftig nachgehen ist ja auch nix neues. ^^

Was mich aufregt? Im Moment eigentlich nicht viel.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (29. August 2011)

Mein PC UN-FUCKING-ENDLICH/5


----------



## Kamsi (29. August 2011)

pro taff die fake doku raus aus hartz4

mal wieder voll bildklischee haben sie nur die bewerber gezeigt die ins typische hartz4 klischee passen

/


----------



## Selor Kiith (29. August 2011)

Ich bin ein total Nerd...
Kurze rumgezappt und über ProSieben hinweg, Musik im Hintergrund des Beitrages...
Neuronen zucken, Synapsen wackeln... "Das war das Intro Thema der Original Battlestar Galactica Serie!" 1/5


----------



## Davatar (30. August 2011)

Manaori schrieb:


> Viel zu wenig geschlafen 3/5


this


----------



## tonygt (30. August 2011)

^this

und ich krieg grad schon wieder kein Internet rein da mein toller Wlan stick, nicht in der LAge ist die Ip der Wlan Box zu bekommen, ich aber 30 Cm daneben mit meinem Netbook im Internet bin so nen scheiss 5/5


----------



## BlizzLord (30. August 2011)

Das die öffentlichen wohl wieder auf "klischee fang" sind.

Gerade auf dem Weg nach Hause werd ich von einem Polizisten samt RBB Reporter angesprochen ob ich schonmal was mit der Polizei am Hut hatte.
Der Reporter hat ganz "traurig" geguckt als dem nicht so wahr. 

Als ich ihn fragte ob das wieder so eine Niveau Nullnummer alá wir suchen Schwerverbrecher Jugendliche und stellen es hin als wäre es bei jedem so Reportage wird kam keine Antwort hmm.^^


----------



## HitotsuSatori (30. August 2011)

die KfW-Bankengruppe...10/5


----------



## Delso (30. August 2011)

das die Süße von der Arbeit auf die ich so stehe heute Abend mit ihrem Ex-Freund essen geht. 

4/5 (und der eine Punkt nur nicht , weil es mich ja eigentlich nichts angeht , ist ihr Leben)


----------



## Saalia (30. August 2011)

beachte die goldene regel hierbei:

liebe deinen nächsten, aber unter berücksichtigung der platin regel:

liebe niemals deinen nächsten 

was mich aufregt? arbeit:1/5 (man muss ja irgendwie die miete bezahlen, und den job ansich mag ich ^^)


----------



## Sh1k4ri (30. August 2011)

NIEMALS mit Arbeitskollegen, glaub mir.


----------



## Konov (30. August 2011)

Gleich Schule, keine Lust  4/5


----------



## tear_jerker (30. August 2011)

chat virus von fb hat win7 auf dem laptop meine freundin geschrottet >.< 5/5


----------



## Alux (30. August 2011)

Edit: Hat sich erledigt, schon gelöst ^^


----------



## Reflox (30. August 2011)

Dass ich schonwieder auf den falschen Thread geklickt habe. Bin ich heute zerstreut 2/5 ._.


----------



## Delso (31. August 2011)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> NIEMALS mit Arbeitskollegen, glaub mir.




Prinzipiell würde ich dir Recht geben , Problem löst sich aber von selbst, da ich nur noch meine Ausbildung hier zu Ende mache (noch bis Mai 2012 etwa) und mich dann anders orientiere, nur sie würde ich gerne mitnehmen  . 

Zum Topic: Das Wetter (der Evergrenn dieses Jahres) 4/5

Es kann doch nicht sein das ich Ende August aufm Weg zur Arbeit aufm Motorrad friere , 10 Grad heute morgen >.<


----------



## Kamsi (31. August 2011)

mieterhöhung 5/5


----------



## Zuckerbub (31. August 2011)

das ich gleich den service machen muss weil mein scheiss kellner zum arzt musste


----------



## Konov (31. August 2011)

Zuckerbub schrieb:


> das ich gleich den service machen muss weil mein scheiss kellner zum arzt musste



Na wenn du deine Angestellten scheiße schimpfst, solltest du vielleicht wirklich alles alleine machen.


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (31. August 2011)

Bwäh mir ist langweilig, und das schon seit Tagen. 3/5


----------



## Manaori (31. August 2011)

Heute beim Chinesen gewesen und seitdem Bauchweh und Übelkeit... und Lust auf Süßes -.- 5/5


----------



## Konov (1. September 2011)

Manaori schrieb:


> Heute beim Chinesen gewesen und seitdem Bauchweh und Übelkeit... und Lust auf Süßes -.- 5/5



Vielleicht ne Soße...?

Ich war mal bei einem, da hatte ich das erste Mal Soße genommen, glaube süß-sauer und seit dem hatte ich ordentlich Magenschmerzen und Übelkeit.
Gehe nie wieder zu dem...


----------



## Saalia (1. September 2011)

trotz ausreichend schlaf müde wie sau -.- 2/5


----------



## Horghagen (1. September 2011)

verpennt und nur noch 3 stunden zeit bis ich wieder zu diesem kackferienjob muss ARGGGGHHHH  (4/5) langt noch für 3 star trek folgen, deshalb nur 4


----------



## Kamsi (1. September 2011)

meine latex/pvc weichmacher allergie 

da geht man bei weltbild zu neuöffnung schaut sich die sonderangebote an und dann sind da natürlich überall die ballons und dann schwillt einen die luftröhre an

5/5


----------



## Magogan (1. September 2011)

Ich bin zu groß! ...

Es gibt so viele schöne Schuhe für 20 Euro oder meinetwegen auch 30 oder 40 Euro im Laden. Aber nicht in Größe 47!!!! Es ist zum Verzweifeln! Für Schuhe in der Größe muss ich mindestens 60, wenn nicht eher 70-80 Euro ausgeben! 5/5

Edit: Hab doch ein paar Schuhe für 50 Euro bekommen


----------



## BlizzLord (1. September 2011)

Zuckerbub schrieb:


> das ich gleich den service machen muss weil mein scheiss kellner zum arzt musste



Jo dummes drecks pack einfach so Krank werden... *rolleyes*

Darum ein dickes "HAHA!" an dich. :>


----------



## Ceiwyn (1. September 2011)

Ich hasse ATI, ich hasse den Softwareschrott von denen einfach. Drecks Hydravision meldet, ich hätte keine ATI-Treiber installiert. Seltsam, wo ich doch gerade die neueste Version (mal wieder) raufgespielt habe. Nie wieder ATI. 5/5


----------



## tear_jerker (1. September 2011)

Manaori schrieb:


> Heute beim Chinesen gewesen und seitdem Bauchweh und Übelkeit... und Lust auf Süßes -.- 5/5



glutamatunverträglichkeit eventuell? asiatische küche haut das zeug eimerweise in ihr essen 

server von lol spacken ab 2/5


----------



## Deathstyle (1. September 2011)

Die Twins in AQ40. 4/5.


----------



## Manaori (1. September 2011)

tear_jerker schrieb:


> glutamatunverträglichkeit eventuell? asiatische küche haut das zeug eimerweise in ihr essen
> 
> server von lol spacken ab 2/5



Normalerweise nicht :S 

Immer noch Bauchweh 3/5


----------



## Dominau (1. September 2011)

Das ich keine Firma finde, die mir 14 Stoffbändchen bedrucken kann.
Überall muss man mindestens 100/300/500 bestellen .. :<

4/5


----------



## kaepteniglo (1. September 2011)

Dass ich von meiner Krankenkasse Post bekommen habe und ich aufgeforder werde, so ein sch... Formular inkl. *aktuellen* Lichtbild zurückschicken muss, da ich so ne sch.... elektronische Gesundheitskarte bekomme.

Weil man aktuelle Lichtbilder, welche der Ausweisverordnung entsprechen, ja auch immer auf Vorrat besitzt. Wieder sinnlos Geld ausgeben.....

(kann ich gar nicht beschreiben)/100


----------



## tonygt (1. September 2011)

Scheiss Wlan, mal funktioniert das Internet, dann ist es auf einmal weg, dann wieder da, mal gehen Videos mal gehen sie nicht, mal kann man LOL spielen, mal nicht, das macht mich Wahnsinning, entweder ganz oder gar net aber immer diese mal geht es und mal geht es nicht. Macht mich Wahnsinnig scheiss Wlan, scheiss Internet, wird zeit das wir unser eigenes bekommen und ich wieder über nen Lan Kabel Inet bekommt 5/5


----------



## Horghagen (2. September 2011)

Total überzogener Anime-Fanatismus...das ist echt krank zum Teil, als gäbs nix anderes.


----------



## schneemaus (2. September 2011)

Dass ich mich nicht entscheiden kann, wie ich mir die Haare nächste Woche beim Friseur färben lassen soll... Schwere Entscheidung >_> 5/5


----------



## Magogan (2. September 2011)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Dass ich mich nicht entscheiden kann, wie ich mir die Haare nächste Woche beim Friseur färben lassen soll... Schwere Entscheidung >_> 5/5



Komplett abschneiden! Oder so ein schönes, dunkles Braun ... also ein wenig heller als Schwarz ... das finde ich richtig schön  Nein, Schwarz mit dunkelbraunen Strähnchen ...


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (2. September 2011)

will l4d2 zocken, aber steam hat irgend ein update vergimpt und die hälfte meiner dateien fehlen und es startet nich -.-


----------



## schneemaus (2. September 2011)

Magogan schrieb:


> Komplett abschneiden! Oder so ein schönes, dunkles Braun ... also ein wenig heller als Schwarz ... das finde ich richtig schön  Nein, Schwarz mit dunkelbraunen Strähnchen ...



Die werden eh deutlich kürzer. Und nein, ich möchte keine Glatze tragen.
Nein, schwarz werden sie nicht mehr. Höchstens in Kombination mit knallrot oder blauen Strähnen. Was so viel heißt wie: braun kommt nicht in Frage, weil ich keine "normale" Haarfarbe will. Komplett schwarze Haare hatte ich schon, allerdings lang, aber das steht mir nicht. Will lieber was Knalliges. Und nein, Pink und Violett kommen auch nicht in Frage.


----------



## kaepteniglo (2. September 2011)

Versuch doch mal ein Karo-Muster einzufärben. Freut den Frisör sicherlich und sieht bestimmt auch schick aus


----------



## Sh1k4ri (2. September 2011)

So müde, dass ich zu nix lust habe heute.. 4/5


----------



## Velynn (2. September 2011)

5/5 meine inet-verbindung, die zu 99% super läuft, aber genau heute bei meinem raid so übelst schlecht ist, dass ich nimmer weiterheilen kann...


----------



## Deathstyle (2. September 2011)

Hatte gestern auchn DC inner Arena, hätte echt kotzen können.. Spiel damit leider verloren (me = heal) 5/5.


----------



## schepa (3. September 2011)

Das ich um ca 3-4 Uhr (habt nicht auf die Uhr geschaut) aufgewacht bin und nicht mehr einschlafen 3/5 (Zwei weniger da ich mich mit den ipad beschäftigen kann).
Das meine Mutter mit ihren Freund und Freuden von ihm, nach Dänemark, Kopenhaven fliegen und mich nicht mit nehmen, obwohl ich Dänisch lerne und Mitglied bei Danaustria bin (so ne Art Kulturistetut). 100000000000/5.
Das bei uns nur gutes Wetter ist und es so heiß ist 5/5


----------



## Reflox (3. September 2011)

Das Nachbarskind. Von 10 Uhr morgens bis 17 Uhr spielt es draussen, UND SCHREIT, SCHREIT SCHREIT SCHREIT! Der schreit, wenn er mit anderen spielt, er schreit wenn er alleine ist. Wie können das die Eltern aushalten? Ich kann nichtmalmehr das Fenster aufmachen! 5/5


----------



## Deathstyle (3. September 2011)

Reflox schrieb:


> Das Nachbarskind. Von 10 Uhr morgens bis 17 Uhr spielt es draussen, UND SCHREIT, SCHREIT SCHREIT SCHREIT! Der schreit, wenn er mit anderen spielt, er schreit wenn er alleine ist. Wie können das die Eltern aushalten? Ich kann nichtmalmehr das Fenster aufmachen! 5/5



Oah eh sowas kenn ich auch, total schlimm. Ich kann ja verstehen das Kinder auch mal lauter sind, ich kann auch verstehen das Kinder mal schreien und das sie mal heulen aber ich kann nicht verstehen wenn die nurnoch rumbrüllen.


----------



## tear_jerker (3. September 2011)

ich kann mir vorstellen das das sehr nervig ist, umgenau zu sein, ich weis es ^^
wir habe in unserem ruhigen wohnblock(stadtrandgebiet, an einem weinfeld mit toller aussicht) einen nachbarn der beschallt alle mit seiner arabischen musik udn generell scheint in deren familien brüllen der normale umgangston zu sein. komischer weise sagt abe rniemand was^^


----------



## M1ghtymage (3. September 2011)

Dass mein PC den neuen RAM nicht erkennt 4/5


----------



## Alux (3. September 2011)

endlich mal geile Fanarts auf Blizzards Seite gefunden die sich gut als Desktophintergrund machen würde aber kein Plan wie ich son Teil abspeichern kann5/5


----------



## Sh1k4ri (3. September 2011)

Das ich derbe Lust aufn kaltes Bier habe, aber 0 Lust runter zu latschen... 10/5 -.-
Edit: SOOOOONNENBRAND FUUu 5/5 -.-


----------



## Olliruh (3. September 2011)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Das ich derbe Lust aufn kaltes Bier habe, aber 0 Lust runter zu latschen... 10/5 -.-
> Edit: SOOOOONNENBRAND FUUu 5/5 -.-



für sowas hat man dochn Bruder ,ein Telefon um diesen Anzurufen oder ihn bei Facebook um ihn anzuschreiben


----------



## Sh1k4ri (3. September 2011)

Olliruh schrieb:


> für sowas hat man dochn Bruder ,ein Telefon um diesen Anzurufen oder ihn bei Facebook um ihn anzuschreiben



1. Hab ich leider kein Bruder, nur ne Schwester und die wohnt net in der Nähe... -.-

2. Ruf ich die erst recht net an mir ein Bier zu holen... xDDD

3. Isn Kumpel da der mir nen Sixxer mitgebracht hat...

WIN!


----------



## Olliruh (3. September 2011)

Wenn ich was brauche ruf ich meinen Bruder von meinem Zimmer immer aufem Haustelefon an


----------



## Sh1k4ri (3. September 2011)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Wenn ich was brauche ruf ich meinen Bruder von meinem Zimmer immer aufem Haustelefon an



FAUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUEL 

B2T: Warmes Bier 5/5
Gleich los zu seiner Freundin... 4/5... dit wird lustig, nein wir gammeln net draußen rum oder gehen inne Kneipe, wir gehen zu seiner Freundin. Wenigstens hab ich nen Sixxer...


----------



## Olliruh (3. September 2011)

Du armer :s
Was gibt es schlimmeres als alleine mit'nem Pärchen abzuhängen ..


----------



## Sh1k4ri (3. September 2011)

Kannst laut sagen, besonders weil wir vor nem guten Monat noch 2 Pärchen waren, aber mein Gott wat solls, sie hat wenigstens ne 360 (also ne XBoX gell ^^) 

Und dann noch dieses warme Bier...ich weiß besser als nix -.-


----------



## Deanne (4. September 2011)

4/5: Extra nach Essen gefahren, um einen Termin für mein neues Tattoo zu machen, und dann ist mein Tättowierer im Urlaub. -_______-


----------



## BlizzLord (4. September 2011)

GAAAHHHH!!!
Diese Ponys verfolgen mich sogar bis hin zu Red Faction QQ
Grade durchgespielt als Waffe gab es einen "mr. Toots" 
Das ist ein Pony an dem man zieht und dann naja schießen alles vernichtende Regenbogen Strahlen aus dem Hintern.

Blöde Ponys.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (4. September 2011)

Brauch wahrscheinlich ne neue Graka... -.- 10/5. Sind dann schön 150 €, die mehr wieder fehlen. 

 Schöne Scheiße -.-


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (4. September 2011)

Das Alux das Forum crasht 1/5


----------



## Potpotom (5. September 2011)

Deanne schrieb:


> 4/5: Extra nach Essen gefahren, um einen Termin für mein neues Tattoo zu machen, und dann ist mein Tättowierer im Urlaub. -_______-


Hätte ein Anruf nicht auch gereicht? 


btt: Einfach die Tatsache das wir Montag haben. 3/5 *g


----------



## Grushdak (5. September 2011)

... daß ich gleich noch 9 Rollos anbringen muss, was knifflig wird 
(Rigipswände und der Lochabstand ist sehr sehr gering + wegen Verwinkelungen einiges kürzen) ... 4/5


----------



## Delso (5. September 2011)

> btt: Einfach die Tatsache das wir Montag haben. 3/5 *g



Word

Das ich gestern innen Regenschauer gekommen bin und meine Schuhe heute morgen noch so nass waren das ich heute die Schuhe meines Bruders tragen muss 4/5


----------



## Deanne (5. September 2011)

Potpotom schrieb:


> Hätte ein Anruf nicht auch gereicht?



Termine werden nur persönlich gemacht, insofern hätte ein Anruf nichts gebracht.


----------



## Potpotom (5. September 2011)

Ah ok... das erklärt dann einiges. Beim nächsten Mal machst du dann vielleicht telefonisch einen Termin zur Terminvereinbarung. *kicher*


----------



## Konov (5. September 2011)

Zuviel zutun 3/5

Friseur hat zu 2/5


----------



## Edou (5. September 2011)

Meine Mutter, die sich ständig davor drückt Einkaufen zu gehn und ich dann gehen muss, vorallem Kotzt es mich an wenn sie dann meine Oma mit reinzieht und mir die Ohren volljammert, dass wir doch was zu Essen brauchen, oder meine Mutter es ja nicht kann weil ihr wieder alles Wehtut(Komisch, wenn ich bei meinem Dad bin kann sies auch selbst)..und blablabla. Grad weil ich zu Ihr nicht nein sage/sagen kann. Ich hätte ja kein problem damit, wenn sie wenigstens auch mal was für mich tun würde, (selbst Kochen und meine Wäsche mach ich von selbst, okay ich will Koch werden, dass tut aber jetzt mal nichts zur sache *g*) Sie kann ja nichtmal in mein Zimmer (z.b. wenn ich ne Woche weg bin bei meinem Dad) und die Wäsche rausholen, oder meine Schrank mal einsortieren, nein...arghhh.
Genauso letztens musste ich für sie auf die Bank, Geld abholen. Dabei geht das nunmal gegen meine Moralischen grenzen, an ein fremdes Konto ranzugehn, ob sie mir nun Vertraut oder nicht. Sowas ist wie eine Qual für mich, aber neeeeeeeeeeein nur damit sie nicht muss. -.- 666/5


----------



## tear_jerker (5. September 2011)

dank dem weltraumthread einen nOstalgieanfall. Ich will mein Karl Gabels sämtliche Weltraumabenteuer zurück 4/5


----------



## Tilbie (5. September 2011)

Mückenstiche 5/5 RAAAAWWWWW


----------



## Ol@f (5. September 2011)

Kollege sollte den gemieteten Umzugstransporter fahren und ist nicht aufgetaucht und auch nirgends zu erreichen. 5/5


----------



## Deanne (5. September 2011)

2/5: Pommes verkokelt, weil ich mal wieder irgendwelche sinnlosen Seiten im Internet durchforsten musste. 

5/5: Meine Freunde wollen mich verkuppeln und geben ständig irgendwelche Spinnern meine Nummer. Und ich bekomme nun dauernd komische SMS, die ich nicht zuordnen kann.


----------



## Kamsi (5. September 2011)

da hat man vdsl 50 bekommen aber manche webseiten und streams sind völlig überfordert

3/5


----------



## Manaori (6. September 2011)

Um neun Uhr früh von jemandem, der mir... ziemlich wichtig ist... eine SMS zu kriegen: Wir müssen reden 
Und per Mail jetzt die klärenden Gespräche zu führen weil er noch arbeiten muss.... Angst.... 5/5

Edit: Die Frage "Was willst du?" o.O Ich bin eine Frau, ich weiß verdammt noch mal nicht, was ich will!


----------



## Saalia (6. September 2011)

Unfähige arbeitskollegen, die nur noch mehr arbeit verursachen, obwohl eine halbe minute lesen alles klären würde.

unbeschreiblich/5


----------



## Olliruh (6. September 2011)

Mein Laptop will nicht aufladen ...
Also Aufladegerät kaputt fu -.- 
10/5


----------



## Delso (6. September 2011)

Das ich seit 4 Wochen das erste Mal wieder mit dem Rad zur Arbeit fahre , in 20 minuten ist feierabend und es regnet 4/5


----------



## Magogan (6. September 2011)

Dass der "Was regt euch so richtig auf"-Thread länger ist als der "Worüber freut ihr euch so richtig"-Thread ... 1/5


----------



## Reflox (6. September 2011)

Ein Kumpel von mir hat mein Fahhrad ausgeliehen und es vergessen. "Ja ich brings dir morgen in der Schule, keine Zeit um noch jetzt zum Freibad zu gehen, muss lernen." Und was ist er? Die ganze Zeit in Facebook on, um Kommentare zu schreiben 5/5


----------



## Sh1k4ri (6. September 2011)

Ab Mitte September auch Samstags arbeiten... 3/5, weil nur vormittags für 2-4 Stunden...


----------



## White_Sky (6. September 2011)

MORGEN SCHULE!!! FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU/10!


----------



## Alux (6. September 2011)

Nächste Woche wieder Schule 3/5


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (6. September 2011)

White_Sky schrieb:


> MORGEN SCHULE!!! FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU/10!



Dito : /
Ich hab ja mal ganz fies keine Lust
4/5 weil wir am 26. Oktober schon wieder Ferien ham


----------



## Deanne (7. September 2011)

5/5: Beim Besuch meines Tattoostudios habe ich mich auf den ersten Blick in die Arbeiten des ehemaligen Gasttättowierers verliebt. Dummerweise arbeitet der in Kopenhagen.


----------



## Ennia (7. September 2011)

Manaori schrieb:


> Um neun Uhr früh von jemandem, der mir... ziemlich wichtig ist... eine SMS zu kriegen: Wir müssen reden
> Und per Mail jetzt die klärenden Gespräche zu führen weil er noch arbeiten muss.... Angst.... 5/5
> 
> Edit: Die Frage "Was willst du?" o.O Ich bin eine Frau, ich weiß verdammt noch mal nicht, was ich will!



In deinem Fall ist es ja gut ausgegangen, wie mir scheint, aber ich versteh solche Menschen nicht, die beziehungstechnische Gespräche immer mit so nichtssagenden Benachrichtigungen ankündigen müssen. 2/5

"Blabla, wir müssen uns in 354 Jahren über unsere Beziehung unterhalten. Vorher habe ich leider keine Zeit, aber schmor du in der Zwischenzeit ruhig in der Ungewissheit..."



Kaputtes Radlager. Mittlerweile ist es schon ziemlich laut  5/5


----------



## Gazeran (7. September 2011)

Anwesenheitsproblem in der Schule... 10000/5


----------



## Olliruh (7. September 2011)

Regen :s 5/5

Ich will meine 25°C aus England wieder :/ *-*


----------



## Reflox (7. September 2011)

Reflox schrieb:


> Ein Kumpel von mir hat mein Fahhrad ausgeliehen und es vergessen. "Ja ich brings dir morgen in der Schule, keine Zeit um noch jetzt zum Freibad zu gehen, muss lernen." Und was ist er? Die ganze Zeit in Facebook on, um Kommentare zu schreiben 5/5



Der Arsch hat mir gesagt, es stehe oben beim Fahrradständer Und was ist? Er hat es gar nicht geholt. Dieser kleiner ************! Alter, da kommt mir die Kotze hoch 5/5


----------



## Saji (7. September 2011)

Reflox schrieb:


> Der Arsch hat mir gesagt, es stehe oben beim Fahrradständer Und was ist? Er hat es gar nicht geholt. Dieser kleiner ************! Alter, da kommt mir die Kotze hoch 5/5



Und die Moral von der Geschicht': verleihe deine Räder nicht.

Ein Grund, warum ich außer einem Feuerzeug und einer Kippe nichts mehr ausleihe.


----------



## Reflox (7. September 2011)

Saji schrieb:


> Und die Moral von der Geschicht': verleihe deine Räder nicht.
> 
> Ein Grund, warum ich außer einem Feuerzeug und einer Kippe nichts mehr ausleihe.



Das tolle daran ist, dass ich mich von Anfang an dagegen gewehrt habe es dem auszuleihen, aber nein "Wäh wäh wäh pflicht wäh wäh wäh" Wenns weg gewesen wäre, hätten sich mein toller Lehrer und mein toller Freund die Rechnung teilen können.


----------



## Alux (7. September 2011)

Meine Eltern und was sie alles wollen, dass ich tun soll   *Enrage*/5

Das ich nicht weiß was ich will (auf Zukunftssicht)    zu viel/5


----------



## Sh1k4ri (7. September 2011)

Alux schrieb:


> Meine Eltern und was sie alles wollen, dass ich tun soll   *Enrage*/5
> 
> Das ich nicht weiß was ich will (auf Zukunftssicht)    zu viel/5



100%ig this.

Und Punkt 2 folgte auf Punkt 1... 

dass meine Eltern mich mittlerweile rauswerfen wollen... 3/5. (vielleicht ist es so langsam an der Zeit, mit nem FSJler-Gehalt kommt aber nur ne WG in Frage -.-*). Und alles nur wegen nem Tattoo


----------



## Alux (7. September 2011)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> 100%ig this.
> 
> Und Punkt 2 folgte auf Punkt 1...
> 
> dass meine Eltern mich mittlerweile rauswerfen wollen... 3/5. (vielleicht ist es so langsam an der Zeit, mit nem FSJler-Gehalt kommt aber nur ne WG in Frage -.-*). Und alles nur wegen nem Tattoo



Naja bei nem Tattoo würd meine Mutter paar Tage meckern aber rauswerfen O.o

Obwohl ich will ja raus aber krieg keine Unterschrift, warum zur Hölle muss man 18 sein um ausziehen zu dürfen -.-


----------



## jolk (7. September 2011)

Das ich zu gut von anderen Menschen im Internet denke...
Diablo 2 nonladder zu ladder tausch zugestimmt (erklärung: ich geb ihm in dem einem modus sachen und er mir dann in einem komplett anderen dafür die tauschware (wobei man es eigentlich nicht tauschen würde können)) ... er wollte das ganze über eine website machen mit screenshots und zwischenforenwährung, ich mag die seite und diese tauschart aber nicht, bin da auch nicht angemeldet und habe daher vorgeschlagen dass ich ihm einfach meine items alle gebe und er mir dann seine später in nem anderen game...(so hat mir auch mal jemand vertraut und ich war sehr gerührt (wobei ich eh nicht betrogen hätte)) 
Er kam nie. Naja momentan ists noch 1/5 bin eher traurig, aber ich denke gleich werd ich sehr wütend auf mich selbst sein 

Desweiteren:

Wolfgang Koeppen: 4/5


----------



## Sh1k4ri (7. September 2011)

Alux schrieb:


> Naja bei nem Tattoo würd meine Mutter paar Tage meckern aber rauswerfen O.o
> 
> Obwohl ich will ja raus aber krieg keine Unterschrift, warum zur Hölle muss man 18 sein um ausziehen zu dürfen -.-



Ich denke sie wird das auch nicht machen, aber sie droht das schon andauert an... eig. will ich ja nicht ausziehen, man findet hier wirklich schlecht ne gescheite Wohnung bzw ne WG. Und mit meinem Geld...


----------



## Konov (8. September 2011)

Richtig mieses Herbstwetter heute 2/5


----------



## Deanne (8. September 2011)

Alux schrieb:


> Naja bei nem Tattoo würd meine Mutter paar Tage meckern aber rauswerfen O.o
> 
> Obwohl ich will ja raus aber krieg keine Unterschrift, warum zur Hölle muss man 18 sein um ausziehen zu dürfen -.-



Wenn es nach mir ginge, sollte man die Volljährigkeit mit 21 wieder einführen. Es liegen zwischen 18 und 21 zwar "nur" 3 Jahre, aber wenn ich daran denke, wie weit ich persönlich mich in dieser Zeit noch entwickelt habe, finde ich es irgendwie sinnvoll. Und wenn ich mich entsinne, dass ehemalige Mitschüler meinten, mit 18 direkt heiraten zu müssen und heute wieder geschieden sind, erst recht.

Ich selbst wollte mit 18 auch direkt ausziehen, aber rückblickend wäre ich trotz durchaus vorhandener Reife wohl mit Pauken und Trompeten gescheitert. 
Man hat in den meisten Fällen einfach nicht den Durchblick, wenn es um Verträge, Rechte und Pflichten geht. Natürlich sieht das etwas anders aus, wenn man bereits im Beruf bzw. in der Ausbildung ist, aber bei Schülern, die bis zum Studium von den Eltern durchgefüttert werden, ist es häufig so.

@Topic:

Heute erster Arbeitstag und ich hätte eigentlich erst um 12 Uhr raus gemusst. Ärgerlicherweise haben mich die Handwerker draussen schon um 9 Uhr aus den Federn geworfen. Ja, ich weiß, wie unverschämt von mir, andere müssen um 5 Uhr aufstehen, aber für mich ist es halt ungewohnt.


----------



## Saalia (8. September 2011)

antriebslosigkeito auf arbeit 3/5

hab eigentlich noch 2 wichtige ssachen zu erledigen, aber schieb sie die ganze zeit vor mir her... nur 3/5 weil ich ja selbst schuld bin ^^


----------



## Ceiwyn (8. September 2011)

Stundenplan für das Wintersemester bekommen. 4 SWS Verwaltungsrecht, 6 SWS Rechtsgeschichte, viel Staatsrecht, nur 10 SWS Straf- und Zivilrecht. Insgesamt 30 SWS. Das wird ein harter Brocken...


----------



## Ogil (8. September 2011)

30 SWS sind ein harter Brocken? Ich glaub im schlimmsten Semester hatte ich 46 

Ansonsten zum Thema: Die gestrigen Statistiken auf SpOn zum Thema Ingenieursgehaelter und die Schlussfolgerung, dass ich unbedingt mehr verdienen sollte 3/5


----------



## Alux (8. September 2011)

Deanne schrieb:


> Wenn es nach mir ginge, sollte man die Volljährigkeit mit 21 wieder einführen. Es liegen zwischen 18 und 21 zwar "nur" 3 Jahre, aber wenn ich daran denke, wie weit ich persönlich mich in dieser Zeit noch entwickelt habe, finde ich es irgendwie sinnvoll. Und wenn ich mich entsinne, dass ehemalige Mitschüler meinten, mit 18 direkt heiraten zu müssen und heute wieder geschieden sind, erst recht.
> 
> Ich selbst wollte mit 18 auch direkt ausziehen, aber rückblickend wäre ich trotz durchaus vorhandener Reife wohl mit Pauken und Trompeten gescheitert.
> Man hat in den meisten Fällen einfach nicht den Durchblick, wenn es um Verträge, Rechte und Pflichten geht. Natürlich sieht das etwas anders aus, wenn man bereits im Beruf bzw. in der Ausbildung ist, aber bei Schülern, die bis zum Studium von den Eltern durchgefüttert werden, ist es häufig so.



Wär sicher besser so, aber ich weiß einfach nicht was ich machen könnte um zufrieden zu sein.


----------



## Kamsi (8. September 2011)

das arbeitgeber es sich heutzutage zu leicht machen zahlen wir den leuten für 2 schichtsystem 1200 brutto sollen sie halt zum arbeitsamt und sich da den rest geld holen 

5/5


----------



## Gazeran (8. September 2011)

zu hause rausgeflogen... 0,5/5


----------



## Alux (8. September 2011)

oha


----------



## Sh1k4ri (8. September 2011)

Dass ich ZU DUMM bin ne Grafikkarte korrekt einzubauen... rage/5
Grad erfahren dass mein alter Mathelehrer gestorben ist... -/5, er war der Einzige der bei mir Hoffnung hatte, und wo ich mich auch wohl fühlte.  Ohne den hätte ich mein Abi niemals geschafft...


----------



## zoizz (8. September 2011)

Gazeran schrieb:


> zu hause rausgeflogen... 0,5/5



Sicher zu viel und zu oft vorm PC gehangen ^^


----------



## BlizzLord (9. September 2011)

Meine dicke Seite...
(Damit ist die rechte Magen Seite gemeint nicht irgendeine Persönlichkeit von mir )

Fu :/


----------



## Ceiwyn (9. September 2011)

BlizzLord schrieb:


> Meine dicke Seite...
> (Damit ist die rechte Magen Seite gemeint nicht irgendeine Persönlichkeit von mir )



Hm, bei mir ists rechts auch runder als links und ich kann nix dagegen machen. Jeden Tag 100 Crunches und mehrmals die Woche Joggen... hilft alles nix.


----------



## Delso (9. September 2011)

Das ich (Auszubildener 3tes Jahr) mir meine Aufträge jetzt nicht mehr selber nehmen darf, sondern meine Arbeit von anderen zugeteilt bekomme.

An sich ein halbwegs nachvollziehbarer Gedanke, sieht in der Praxis allerdings so aus, das ich jedes mal wenn ich einen Auftrag fertig habe (5-7 mal am Tag) losrennen kann und mir einen Höhergestellten suchen muss um den zu sagen "Ich bin fertig, gib mir was Neues" wie ein scheiss Praktikant.

Es hat 2 Jahre lang so gut geklappt , keine Beschwerden, keine Probleme.

3/5 (und die 3 nur , weil es ja nicht mein Problem ist , das ich jetzt einen Auftrag pro Tag weniger schaffe, weil ich doppelt so viel rennen muss, sondern das meines Chefs) 

Effizientes Arbeiten sieht anders aus


----------



## Konov (9. September 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Hm, bei mir ists rechts auch runder als links und ich kann nix dagegen machen. Jeden Tag 100 Crunches und mehrmals die Woche Joggen... hilft alles nix.



Echt? Hört sich spontan witzig an, nervt aber warscheinlich nur...

Jeden Tag 100 Crunches halte ich für etwas zuviel, vllt. führt das zu Verformungen.


----------



## Dominau (9. September 2011)

Bin heute auf 2 Geburstagen eingeladen .. und ich weiß zu keiner von beiden den Weg :<
5/5


----------



## zoizz (9. September 2011)

zu Zeiten von GoogleMaps ist doch sowas kein Problem mehr, also ehrlich. Damals (vor 50 Jahren mit dem Bollerwagen noch) mussten wir noch die handgezeichneten karten auf dem großen Tisch ausbreiten .... ^^

5/5 heute letzter Urlaubstag
Kollege hat eben angerufen und mich auf den neusten Stand in der Firma gebracht: alles scheisse und ich habs angeblich vor meinem Urlaub verbockt ...


----------



## Perkone (9. September 2011)

Starrer Verband um meinen linken Daumen wegen Fleischwunde... Argh 5/5


----------



## Manaori (10. September 2011)

Mein Vater... will mir das Internet wegnehmen weil ich nicht auf die Geburtstagsparty seiner Freundin gehen will sondern lieber die Zeit mit meinem freund verbringe, HALLO?! 1000/5 Weil jemand, den man im Internet kennen gelernt hat (hat er seine Freundin auch) ja kein echter Mensch ist und man sich deshalb nieeee und nimmer verlierben kann. Ist klar. BOAH


----------



## tear_jerker (10. September 2011)

Manaori schrieb:


> Mein Vater... will mir das Internet wegnehmen weil ich nicht auf die Geburtstagsparty seiner Freundin gehen will sondern lieber die Zeit mit meinem freund verbringe, HALLO?! 1000/5 Weil jemand, den man im Internet kennen gelernt hat (hat er seine Freundin auch) ja kein echter Mensch ist und man sich deshalb nieeee und nimmer verlierben kann. Ist klar. BOAH



les das grad richtig raus das du die zeit mit deinem freund übers inet verbringen willst? oder ist mein leseverständniss mal wieder zu faul anzuspringen? 

gleich von 17h bis 1h arbeiten   2/5


----------



## Manaori (10. September 2011)

Liest du richtig raus, aber eigentlich macht es keinen Unterschied, es dauert nun mal noch ein Weilchen bis ich da rauf ziehen kann, auch wenn ich schon dran arbeite... ^^ Zu erwähnen wäre noch dass ich nicht viel mit seiner Freundin zu tun habe, dort auf der Party auch keinen kenne, generell kein große Partygänger öbin (was er weiß...) und ich eigentlich nicht sein Hampelmann sein will..


----------



## tear_jerker (10. September 2011)

auch wenn ich die strafe nicht für richtig halte, die gedanken deines papa kann ich dann schon verstehen


----------



## Manaori (10. September 2011)

Naja, ich weiß ja nicht.... ich denke, dass man da inzwischen ein bisschen anders denken sollte. Erstens leb ich am Arsch der Welt, da ist Internet ganz praktisch um Kontakte zu halten und auf jeden Fall zum Bewerbungen schreiben... ich ahb nen Job so gut wie in der Tasche, inklusive Wohnmöglichkeit, und das kam auch via Internet... Und... eine Menge Leute in meinem Umkreis, inklusive ihm selbst haben ihre Lebenspartner per Internet kenenn gelernt, ich sehe da nichts schlimmes dran, ehrlich gesagt. Und begreife schlichtweg nicht was ich auf der Party seiner Freundin soll, ich hab mit der Frau so gut wie nix zu tun oO

Edit: Die Tatsache dass er nichtmal mit mir redet...  ich meine... er will mich zwingen, aber ist gleichzeitig angepisst wenn ich mir anmerken lasse dass ichnicht glücklich drüber bin... angst dass er seine drohung wahr macht... toll von der außenwelt abgeschnitten zu sein... 1000/5


----------



## Dominau (10. September 2011)

Das es Leute gibt die selbst ein klares "Nein" nicht verstehen können 5/5
Das mich zurzeit einfach viel zu viel aufregt 5/5


----------



## Reflox (10. September 2011)

CIV 5 auf Egnlisch 3/5

Ich kann zwar englisch, aber so super kann ich das jetzt auch nicht. Weiss jemand wie ich das weg kriege? Habe es über Steam gekauft.


----------



## Ceiwyn (10. September 2011)

Reflox schrieb:


> CIV 5 auf Egnlisch 3/5
> 
> Ich kann zwar englisch, aber so super kann ich das jetzt auch nicht. Weiss jemand wie ich das weg kriege? Habe es über Steam gekauft.



Du kannst in Steam unter Options - Languages oder so auf Deutsch umstellen. Dann wird aber kurz geupdated, also die deutsche Sprache runtergeladen. Geht zumindest so bei New Vegas und Empire: Total War.


----------



## Raema (10. September 2011)

Reflox schrieb:


> CIV 5 auf Egnlisch 3/5
> 
> Ich kann zwar englisch, aber so super kann ich das jetzt auch nicht. Weiss jemand wie ich das weg kriege? Habe es über Steam gekauft.



In der Spieleübersicht von Steam einen Rechtsklick auf Civ 5 machen, und auf Eigenschaften gehen. Dann den Tab "Sprache" auswählen und da von English auf Deutsch umstellen.
Das Update ist 13MB groß, sollte also schnell gehen.

@Topic:

Noch 1 Woche Zeit bis Studienbeginn, dutzende Spiele aufm Rechner und trotzdem irgendwie Langeweile ... 4/5


----------



## Nordend Killer (10. September 2011)

Das wörtchen Aha 
5/5


----------



## Saji (10. September 2011)

Nordend schrieb:


> Das wörtchen Aha
> 5/5



Aha! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der Voicechat beim Space Marine Multiplayer. 5/5

Warum um alles in der Welt muss ich jeden einzeln muten? Warum darf ich diese Funktion nicht generell abschalten? -.-


----------



## tear_jerker (10. September 2011)

irelia wird schonwieder generft...FUUUUUUUUUUUUUU 5/5


----------



## Edou (11. September 2011)

Morgen Schule 5/5
Neue Klasse 5/5
Neue Schule 5/5
Neue Lehrer 5/5
Bahn fahren 5/5
:<


----------



## Tilbie (11. September 2011)

Das Wetter 5/5


----------



## Konov (11. September 2011)

Edou schrieb:


> Morgen Schule 5/5
> Neue Klasse 5/5
> Neue Schule 5/5
> Neue Lehrer 5/5
> ...



Toi toi toi! Du gewinnst neue Eindrücke, nimms positiv. ^^


----------



## Ceiwyn (11. September 2011)

Mein Hund hat Verstopfung beziehungsweise fast... ein bisschen was kam raus. Aber er hat noch arges Bauchweh. Hoffe er hat keine Magendrehung oder einen Darmverschluss. Wobei das bei kleinen Hunden eher unwahrscheinlich ist. =(


----------



## Deathstyle (11. September 2011)

Ich hasse es das meine Klamotten immer so heftig nach Rauch riechen wenn ich ausgegangen bin. Bäh bäh. 4/5.


----------



## BlizzLord (11. September 2011)

Deathstyle schrieb:


> Ich hasse es das meine Klamotten immer so heftig nach Rauch riechen wenn ich ausgegangen bin. Bäh bäh. 4/5.



Gehst du beim ausgehen Kinder aus brennenden Häusern retten?


----------



## kaepteniglo (11. September 2011)

Wahrscheinlich doch noch in Kneipen & Co. wo das Rauchen erlaubt ist.


----------



## Konov (11. September 2011)

Die armen Leute, die gleichzeitig aber auch dämlich sind, weil sie von RTL gefilmt werden und Sonntags Abends ihren Traummann, Traumfrau, Traum-sonstwas suchen und dabei bis zum Erbrechen lächerlich gemacht werden.
Dazu die hinterfotzige Stimme von Vera int Veen und die übertriebenen Musikuntermalungen... da krieg ich echten Brechreiz, wenn ich diese Verballhornung von Menschen sehe. Und die Krönung sind die ganzen Asis, die zuhause sitzen und sich drüber lustig machen. Einfach nur traurig und 5/5


----------



## BlizzLord (11. September 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Die armen Leute, die gleichzeitig aber auch dämlich sind, weil sie von RTL gefilmt werden und Sonntags Abends ihren Traummann, Traumfrau, Traum-sonstwas suchen und dabei bis zum Erbrechen lächerlich gemacht werden.
> Dazu die hinterfotzige Stimme von Vera int Veen und die übertriebenen Musikuntermalungen... da krieg ich echten Brechreiz, wenn ich diese Verballhornung von Menschen sehe. Und die Krönung sind die ganzen Asis, die zuhause sitzen und sich drüber lustig machen. Einfach nur traurig und 5/5



Ich mach mich drüber lustig. Warum?
Wenn ich Auschnitte im Internet finde(Ich guck kein RTL daher ist das die einzige Möglichkeit so etwas zu finden/entdecken)
und diese lustig sind(wobei lächerlich wohl besser passt) dann lach ich auch drüber sie wissen worauf sie sich einlassen.
(Ich sag nicht das ich das unterstütze aber wenn es nunmal lustig rüberkommt dann ist das so  )
Ich lache ja auch nicht die Person aus sondern die Situation ist nen kleiner aber feiner Unterschied.

Machst ja das gleiche wie RTL undzwar einer Gruppe von Menschen etwas unterstellen.



> Wahrscheinlich doch noch in Kneipen & Co. wo das Rauchen erlaubt ist.



Hmm, neee ich bleib bei der Feuer Geschichte die kommt mir Authentischer rüber!


----------



## Kamsi (11. September 2011)

Erst schwül warm draussen und atm ist das unwetter so stark und dunkel das man seine hand vor augen nicht sieht und die blitze kilometerlang wirken wie sie die nacht erhellen 5/5


----------



## Grushdak (11. September 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Die armen Leute, die gleichzeitig aber auch dämlich sind, weil sie von auf RTL gefilmt werden solche Sendungen sehen ... Einfach nur traurig und 5/5


/fixed
Das finde ich zwar nicht zum aufregen aber eben eher traurig (5/5).
RTL zeigt nur das, was die Masse sich anscheinend wünscht ...

ps. btt

länger anhaltendes heftiges Gewitter heute Nachmittag - währen eines Straßenfestes ... 5/5

greetz


----------



## Slayed (11. September 2011)

Der dumme MP von Warhammer 40K Space Marine 4/5


----------



## Alux (11. September 2011)

morgen wieder Schule 2/5, ich find mich langsam damit ab


----------



## zoizz (11. September 2011)

morgen das erste Mal wieder arbeiten ....
5/5


----------



## Saji (11. September 2011)

Slayed schrieb:


> Der dumme MP von Warhammer 40K Space Marine 4/5



Willkommen im Club, hat mich heute auch wieder aufgeregt. 3/5

Eine mittelschwere Erkältung. 4/5


----------



## Assari (12. September 2011)

Morgen wieder Schule 4/5 -.-


----------



## Delso (12. September 2011)

die Arbeit 4/5 

das werden noch verdammt lange 11 Monate -.-


----------



## Potpotom (12. September 2011)

Dieser verdammte Montag... ich will nach Hause.
5/5


----------



## Alux (12. September 2011)

Wie Blizzard mit den Preisen jongliert -.-  4/5

Ich hab für die Collectors Edition von Cata beim Release 89,99 gezahlt.

Inzwischen gibts das Teil für 39,90 bzw das Pack mit Cata Collector, WOTLK Addon und 2 Month Game Card für 89,99


----------



## Kamsi (12. September 2011)

die collectors edition von cata wird bei diversen saturn/media markt ketten schon für 28 euro verkauft weil halt zuviele bestellt wurden ^^


----------



## Alux (12. September 2011)

^^ hab auch mal nachgesehen was die Classic Collectors kosten. Liegen zwischen 1.200 und 2.000, WOtLK so bei 90 - 400 (wobei es eine für 100 gibt aus Österreich, nur halt ohne OVP weils die AUßenhülle ein Ausstellungsstück von LIbro war xD) und BC liegt so bei 155 - 375

und beim Sommerjob hab ich mich auch mit nem andern Praktikanten gut verstanden und dem sein Bruder hatte son Glück

Der hatte nen Nebenjob in so nem Computerladen aber ohne Bezahlung nur zum Aushelfen und am Ende meint der Chef er kann sich was aus den Restposten im Lager aussuchen, was zieht er aus nem Haufen alter Games raus? eine Warcraft: Orcs and Humans OVP Collectors Edition -.-


----------



## Magogan (12. September 2011)

Hermes!!!!! Dauernd bekomme ich Pakete für den Nachbarn, weil der nicht da ist! 3/5


----------



## Potpotom (12. September 2011)

Die muss man nicht annehmen...


----------



## Kyrador (12. September 2011)

Dass meine Frau für ein Auslandsjahr in Japan ist: 5/5 (obwohl ich selber schuld bin, ich hätte ja nein sagen können )


----------



## Potpotom (12. September 2011)

http://www.lemonde.fr/planete/article/2011/09/12/explosion-et-risque-de-fuite-radioactive-dans-le-site-nucleaire-de-marcoule_1571165_3244.html#ens_id=1504462

-.-

Muss ich direkt wieder an Cattenom denken... *kotz* 5/5


----------



## Ceiwyn (12. September 2011)

Steam 5/5

Ich benutze diesen Softwareschrott schon seit CS 1.6, also schon viele Jahre... und es hat noch nie wirklich funktioniert. Jetzt würde ich gern einfach nur ein Spiel installieren, das ich bereits runtergeladen habe. Und was passiert? Nichts. Keine Fehlermeldung... Steam hat einfach mal wieder keinen Bock. Will Valve nicht anders oder können sie nicht anders?


----------



## M1ghtymage (12. September 2011)

Ich benutze Steam schon seit vielen Jahren und hatte nie ein Problem. Steam > All


----------



## Sh1k4ri (12. September 2011)

M1ghtymage schrieb:


> Ich benutze Steam schon seit vielen Jahren und hatte nie ein Problem. Steam > All



^this ^^

Dass ich derbe Hunger habe, wir aber nix hier haben... 4/5


----------



## Konov (12. September 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Steam 5/5
> 
> Ich benutze diesen Softwareschrott schon seit CS 1.6, also schon viele Jahre... und es hat noch nie wirklich funktioniert. Jetzt würde ich gern einfach nur ein Spiel installieren, das ich bereits runtergeladen habe. Und was passiert? Nichts. Keine Fehlermeldung... Steam hat einfach mal wieder keinen Bock. Will Valve nicht anders oder können sie nicht anders?



Das kenn ich. ^^

Vorallem bei allem was über Spiel runterladen und zocken hinausgeht ist das Teil völlig verbuggt.
Solang ichs nicht wirklich brauche, installier ichs auch net.


----------



## iShock (12. September 2011)

Ceiwyn du bist nich allein ich kann seit 4 Tagen mein L4D2 nicht mehr updaten - das bleibt bei 25% hängen und deinstallieren + neuladen hilft auch nich -..-.


Naja werd heut mal an den Support schreiben aber die brauchen auch wieder 2 Tage bis die mal reagieren -.-


----------



## tear_jerker (13. September 2011)

das ich mich nach über 8 stunden schlaf mehr gerädert fühle als nach ca 6 stunden. 4/5

edit. das irgendetwas meine taste "6" blockiert hat beim schreiben dieses posts 1/5


----------



## Deanne (13. September 2011)

1000/5: Ich sollte heute arbeiten, freue mich seit Tagen extrem darauf und nun krieg ich einen Anruf, dass ich mir "einen freien Tag machen kann".

DAS PISST MICH SO AN!!!!

Ich will keinen scheiss freien Tag, dafür hab ich mich nicht um 8 Uhr aus dem Bett gerollt und stundenlang hübsch gemacht. Als ob ich wegen der spannenden Arbeit in den Laden gehen würde, nein, dafür kämpfe ich nicht wie eine Irre um die Dienstags-Schicht.

Ich geh gleich auf die Straße und schlage einen Passanten nieder.


----------



## Velynn (13. September 2011)

5/5 rassistische Witze und Sprüche (in diesem Fall gegen gewisse Nationen)

langsam kommt es mir so vor, als ob ich die einzige Person wäre die sich an sowas total aufregt.


----------



## Deathstyle (13. September 2011)

Als ob Deanne 
SW:TOR wird scheiße 4/5. Wird es wahrscheinlich ganz und garnicht, aber es wird auch einfach kein Spiel für mich, also flamed nicht gleich los..


----------



## Olliruh (13. September 2011)

Mein Laptop 100/5
Der Akku ist kaputt & muss jetzt eingeschickt werden, außerdem ist er gestern einfach ausgefallen als ich in einem tollen Gespräch mit Shikari war 

Sorry nochmal & danke für die Lieder


----------



## Konov (13. September 2011)

Deanne schrieb:


> 1000/5: Ich sollte heute arbeiten, freue mich seit Tagen extrem darauf und nun krieg ich einen Anruf, dass ich mir "einen freien Tag machen kann".
> 
> DAS PISST MICH SO AN!!!!
> 
> ...



 was für eine Story... sorry für die Schadenfreude!

Ich kenne solche Situationen aber, wenn man irgendwo wichtiges hin muss, alles mögliche vorbereitet und dann wird kurz vorher gesagt das alles ausfällt. Ärgerlich, aber freu dich halt aufs nächste Mal. 

Was mich aufregt? Heute Abend 6 Stunden Schule.


----------



## Deanne (13. September 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Ärgerlich, aber freu dich halt aufs nächste Mal.



Das wäre Samstag, wenn mir nicht wieder vorher abgesagt wird. Ich gehe besser gar nicht an mein Handy. Ich seh es kommen: entweder ich brauche nicht zu kommen oder mein Lieblingskollege (Traumprinz wäre wohl das bessere Wort) kommt nicht und ich muss mit den ganzen Arschnasen und Langweilern arbeiten. 

Und dann ruft dieser Vollarsch auch noch persönlich an und versaut mir den Tag. Hätte am liebsten ins Telefon gebrüllt und ihm um die Ohren gehauen, dass ich mich seit einer Woche auf unsere Zusammenarbeit freue, aber das wäre ja noch peinlicher. Zu allem Übel nehme ich die Absage nun auch noch persönlich. "Oh, warum mag man mich nicht da haben? Arbeitet man nicht gerne mit mir zusammen?" Ich Kindergartenspasti, ich!

Und vor lauter Wut habe ich jetzt noch eine Freundin bei Facebook angepöbelt und meine Mutter am Telefon angezickt.


----------



## Olliruh (13. September 2011)

Meine Geschichtslehrerin pöbelt immer im Unterricht :s


----------



## Konov (13. September 2011)

Deanne schrieb:


> Das wäre Samstag, wenn mir nicht wieder vorher abgesagt wird. Ich gehe besser gar nicht an mein Handy. Ich seh es kommen: entweder ich brauche nicht zu kommen oder mein Lieblingskollege (Traumprinz wäre wohl das bessere Wort) kommt nicht und ich muss mit den ganzen Arschnasen und Langweilern arbeiten.
> 
> Und dann ruft dieser Vollarsch auch noch persönlich an und versaut mir den Tag. Hätte am liebsten ins Telefon gebrüllt und ihm um die Ohren gehauen, dass ich mich seit einer Woche auf unsere Zusammenarbeit freue, aber das wäre ja noch peinlicher. Zu allem Übel nehme ich die Absage nun auch noch persönlich. "Oh, warum mag man mich nicht da haben? Arbeitet man nicht gerne mit mir zusammen?" Ich Kindergartenspasti, ich!
> 
> Und vor lauter Wut habe ich jetzt noch eine Freundin bei Facebook angepöbelt und meine Mutter am Telefon angezickt.



Was so ein Frauenschwarm aber auch anrichten kann 

Würde mir das auf Dauer gut überlegen dort weiterzuarbeiten wenn der eigene "Traumprinz" dort arbeitet. Also sofern es nur ein Minijob ist und du andere Möglichkeiten hast, würde ich versuchen den Typen einfach privat kennenzulernen und den Job halt zu schmeißen, weil auf Dauer kanns Probleme geben wenn man sich da auf was einlässt. Vorallem dann, wenn man nur noch wegen einer Person zur Arbeit geht und nicht der Arbeit wegen. ^^


----------



## Saalia (13. September 2011)

Deanne schrieb:


> Das wäre Samstag, wenn mir nicht wieder vorher abgesagt wird. Ich gehe besser gar nicht an mein Handy. Ich seh es kommen: entweder ich brauche nicht zu kommen oder mein Lieblingskollege (Traumprinz wäre wohl das bessere Wort) kommt nicht und ich muss mit den ganzen Arschnasen und Langweilern arbeiten.
> 
> Und dann ruft dieser Vollarsch auch noch persönlich an und versaut mir den Tag. Hätte am liebsten ins Telefon gebrüllt und ihm um die Ohren gehauen, dass ich mich seit einer Woche auf unsere Zusammenarbeit freue, aber das wäre ja noch peinlicher. Zu allem Übel nehme ich die Absage nun auch noch persönlich. "Oh, warum mag man mich nicht da haben? Arbeitet man nicht gerne mit mir zusammen?" Ich Kindergartenspasti, ich!
> 
> Und vor lauter Wut habe ich jetzt noch eine Freundin bei Facebook angepöbelt und meine Mutter am Telefon angezickt.



Don't worry... beeeeee happy *pfeif* 

was mich nervt? mir gestern auf extrem dumme art und weise bei der arbeit in der pause ne kopfverletzung zugezogen zu haben, und nun das gespott der abteilung zu sein 2/5 (nur 2, weil lustig wars ja schon irgendwie im nachhinein ^^)


----------



## Deanne (13. September 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Was so ein Frauenschwarm aber auch anrichten kann
> 
> Würde mir das auf Dauer gut überlegen dort weiterzuarbeiten wenn der eigene "Traumprinz" dort arbeitet. Also sofern es nur ein Minijob ist und du andere Möglichkeiten hast, würde ich versuchen den Typen einfach privat kennenzulernen und den Job halt zu schmeißen, weil auf Dauer kanns Probleme geben wenn man sich da auf was einlässt. Vorallem dann, wenn man nur noch wegen einer Person zur Arbeit geht und nicht der Arbeit wegen. ^^



Naja, die Arbeit macht ja auch Spaß, so ist es nicht. Und ich brauche das Geld ja auch, deshalb ärgere ich mich auch wegen der Absage. 

Und ja, es ist nur ein Aushilfsjob, aber ein verdammt cooler. Und ich kann den Kerl ja nicht mal eben nach seiner Nummer fragen, ich werd ja sofort rot und blamiere mich bis auf die Knochen. Und nach dem Anruf heute habe ich irgendwie Zweifel, auch wenn das wahrscheinlich gar nichts mit mir zu tun hat.


----------



## tear_jerker (13. September 2011)

Velynn schrieb:


> 5/5 rassistische Witze und Sprüche (in diesem Fall gegen gewisse Nationen)
> 
> langsam kommt es mir so vor, als ob ich die einzige Person wäre die sich an sowas total aufregt.



aber franzosen sind nunmal schlecht in lol


----------



## Konov (13. September 2011)

Deanne schrieb:


> Naja, die Arbeit macht ja auch Spaß, so ist es nicht. Und ich brauche das Geld ja auch, deshalb ärgere ich mich auch wegen der Absage.
> 
> Und ja, es ist nur ein Aushilfsjob, aber ein verdammt cooler. Und ich kann den Kerl ja nicht mal eben nach seiner Nummer fragen, ich werd ja sofort rot und blamiere mich bis auf die Knochen. Und nach dem Anruf heute habe ich irgendwie Zweifel, auch wenn das wahrscheinlich gar nichts mit mir zu tun hat.



Naja, dass du dich nicht traust ihn anzusprechen ist ja wieder ein ganz anderes Bier. ^^
Dann würd ich an deiner Stelle ruhig weiter hingehen, denn wirklich "coole" Jobs findet man ja eigentlich nur selten.


----------



## Alux (13. September 2011)

Deanne schrieb:


> 1000/5: Ich sollte heute arbeiten, freue mich seit Tagen extrem darauf und nun krieg ich einen Anruf, dass ich mir "einen freien Tag machen kann".
> 
> DAS PISST MICH SO AN!!!!
> 
> ...



Komisch, jeder von den Erwachsenen die ich kenne, ist froh wenn er *NICHT* arbeiten muss.


----------



## Deanne (13. September 2011)

Alux schrieb:


> Komisch, jeder von den Erwachsenen die ich kenne, ist froh wenn er *NICHT* arbeiten muss.



Scroll mal hoch, ich habe ja auch Gründe für meine Arbeitswut.


----------



## Potpotom (14. September 2011)

Kollegin lutscht gerade einen BonBon... wenn die nocheinmal ihr Maul (ja, das klingt so) dabei aufmacht schmeiss ich sie samt BonBons aus dem Fenster.

unbeschreiblich/5


----------



## Konov (14. September 2011)

Potpotom schrieb:


> Kollegin lutscht gerade einen BonBon... wenn die nocheinmal ihr Maul (ja, das klingt so) dabei aufmacht schmeiss ich sie samt BonBons aus dem Fenster.
> 
> unbeschreiblich/5



 Scheint ja ne Bombenatmosphäre zu sein bei euch.


----------



## HitotsuSatori (14. September 2011)

Potpotom schrieb:


> Kollegin lutscht gerade einen BonBon... wenn die nocheinmal ihr Maul (ja, das klingt so) dabei aufmacht schmeiss ich sie samt BonBons aus dem Fenster.
> 
> unbeschreiblich/5



Kenn ich, ich hasse Essgeräusche im Allgemeinen (das schließt alle Formen von Schmatzen, mit offenem Mund kauen und mit der Zunge in den Zähnen pulen ein; außerdem das Geklimper mit Besteck auf dem Teller). Könnt da auch jedes Mal explodieren.

BTT: Die Bauarbeiten vor unserem Haus. 5/5


----------



## Potpotom (14. September 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Scheint ja ne Bombenatmosphäre zu sein bei euch.


Sie ist furchtbar nett aber ich kann sowas nicht ertragen. Wie mein Vorposter sagte, Essgerâusche und ähnliches... woah - da krempeln sich meine Fussnägel hoch.

Vllt. bin ich krank... aber ich hab schon Beziehungen beendet weil sie ihren Mund beim Essen nicht zu machen konnte.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (14. September 2011)

Potpotom schrieb:


> Vllt. bin ich krank... aber ich hab schon Beziehungen beendet weil sie ihren Mund beim Essen nicht zu machen konnte.





Kann man über sowas nicht reden ? Ist ja nicht schwer den Mund beim Essen zu zumachen (ich arbeite in ner Grundschule, wenn mich sowas stören würde, müsst ich mich auch woanders umschauen, da wird nur geschmatzt xD), deswegen aber ne Beziehung beenden ? Hat ja nix mit krank sein zu tun oder so, aber ist schon heftig. ^^


----------



## Potpotom (14. September 2011)

Klar redet man darüber... ist nicht so das ich beim ersten Date gleich hingeschmissen habe. 

Aber irgendwann, nee, das kann nicht gut gehen - das regt mich von Mal zu Mal mehr auf, zu Beginn denkste noch "Ach, Kleinigkeit - damit kann ich leben, die Liebe unso" aber nach einer Zeit kann man es dann doch nicht mehr, spätestens wenn ich dann vermeide gemeinsam zu Essen isses eigentlich schon lange vorbei.

Und du glaubst ja nicht wie schwer es vielen fällt den Mund beim kauen zu zu lassen - das fällt einem nur nicht auf wenn es einen nicht so stört, schätze ich. Einen Beruf wo ich dem grundsätzlich ausgesetzt wäre könnte ich nicht ausüben, so viel ist sicher.

Wahnsinnig geil sind noch die, die sich zu heisses Zeug in den Mund stecken und dann versuchen durch Luft schnappen runterzukühlen... woah.


----------



## Davatar (14. September 2011)

Dass ich wohl noch ne Weile warten muss, bis auf unserm Minecraft-Server 1.8 läuft: 5/5


----------



## tear_jerker (14. September 2011)

das die wii eine grauenhafte auflösung bei Xenoblade Chronicles hat und somit die menüs  fast unleserlich sind 5/5

edit: davatar, wie heißt mc server udn hat der das faction plugin ?


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (14. September 2011)

Potpotom schrieb:


> Wahnsinnig geil sind noch die, die sich zu heisses Zeug in den Mund stecken und dann versuchen durch Luft schnappen runterzukühlen... woah.



Wir könnten keine Freunde werden


----------



## Sh1k4ri (14. September 2011)

ENDERMAN!!! 5/5

Verdammt sind die gruselig, und es ist so schwer die nicht anzuvisieren xD


----------



## Reflox (14. September 2011)

Potpotom schrieb:


> Klar redet man darüber... ist nicht so das ich beim ersten Date gleich hingeschmissen habe.
> 
> Aber irgendwann, nee, das kann nicht gut gehen - das regt mich von Mal zu Mal mehr auf, zu Beginn denkste noch "Ach, Kleinigkeit - damit kann ich leben, die Liebe unso" aber nach einer Zeit kann man es dann doch nicht mehr, spätestens wenn ich dann vermeide gemeinsam zu Essen isses eigentlich schon lange vorbei.
> 
> ...



Mich macht nur schon das Geräusch des Kauens wahnsinnig. Wenn Leute so richtig laut kauen, da würde ich am liebsten einfach an einen anderen Tisch sitzen. 
Am nervigsten ist es, wenn man selbst schon mit essen fertig ist.

Irgendetwas regt mich auf, aber ich weiss nicht was. 4/5


----------



## Saalia (14. September 2011)

Potpotom schrieb:


> Klar redet man darüber... ist nicht so das ich beim ersten Date gleich hingeschmissen habe.
> 
> Aber irgendwann, nee, das kann nicht gut gehen - das regt mich von Mal zu Mal mehr auf, zu Beginn denkste noch "Ach, Kleinigkeit - damit kann ich leben, die Liebe unso" aber nach einer Zeit kann man es dann doch nicht mehr, spätestens wenn ich dann vermeide gemeinsam zu Essen isses eigentlich schon lange vorbei.
> 
> ...



geht mir genau so, und ich würde auch eine beziehung beenden wenn sich das nicht ändert  meine freundin hat sich die chips beim tv gucken schon abgewöhnt 

hab nen arbeitskollegen, wenn der nen apfel isst, denkst du, du sitzt neben nem pferd...


----------



## tear_jerker (14. September 2011)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> ENDERMAN!!! 5/5
> 
> Verdammt sind die gruselig, und es ist so schwer die nicht anzuvisieren xD



besonders schlimm wenn man die youtube reihe marble hornets kennt


----------



## Sh1k4ri (14. September 2011)

tear_jerker schrieb:


> besonders schlimm wenn man die youtube reihe marble hornets kennt



Danke, nu guck ich mir das an ... omg >.< Ich werde nie wieder MInecraft spielen können, so wie das ausschaut xD


----------



## B-R-A-I-N (14. September 2011)

tear_jerker schrieb:


> besonders schlimm wenn man die youtube reihe marble hornets kennt



Na danke, hast mich neugierig gemacht, also  hab ich das mal direkt bei der Youtube-Suche eingegeben..... Hab mich tierisch erschrocken :-/


----------



## Sh1k4ri (14. September 2011)

B-R-A-I-N schrieb:


> Na danke, hast mich neugierig gemacht, also  hab ich das mal direkt bei der Youtube-Suche eingegeben..... Hab mich tierisch erschrocken :-/




Ich erschrecke mich immer noch... dagegen ist Paranormal Activity Kindergarten... .__.


----------



## Konov (14. September 2011)

Saalia schrieb:


> hab nen arbeitskollegen, wenn der nen apfel isst, denkst du, du sitzt neben nem pferd...



Naja aber schon etwas überzogene Darstellung oder? Ich kenn den Typen zwar nicht, aber so Kaugeräusche, insbesondere bei Äpfeln sind ziemlich normal. 
Kein Mensch kann lautlos essen... wenn man natürlich nen Yoghurt löffelt, ist es klar, dass das leiser ist als ein großer, knackiger Apfel. ^^


----------



## tear_jerker (14. September 2011)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Ich erschrecke mich immer noch... dagegen ist Paranormal Activity Kindergarten... .__.



die schlimmste stelle ist wo der slenderman vor dem haus steht und er ihn vom fenster aus sieht und ganz plötzlich dreht er seinen kopf. ich hab in nem bruchteil einer sekunde youtube geschlossen. aber auch generell alles um marble hornets drum herum wie z.b. noch der youtube channel totheark der in unregelmäigen abständen myteriöse hinweise dem besitzer des marble hornets channels zu spielt. ich mein ich weiß das das alles eing roßes i-net hoax ist, aber es wirkt alles so stimmig und engverwoben. die gruselathmossphäre ist einfach jenseits von gut und böse. und das alles mit ein mehreren paarminutenclips auf youtube.

btt: singed buff 1/5

edit: ich hatte die reihe schon etwas länger nicht mehr geguckt und halb vergessen. mit notch seinem enderman kam aber alles hoch und in der nacht darauf hab ich mich nicht getraut die augen auf zu machen als ich in der nacht wach wurde. ich hatte panische angst das ich dem slenderman sehen würde^^
edit2: ganz vergessen. ich hatte im februar sogar nen thread zu marble hornets aufgemacht --> Mein Link


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (14. September 2011)

Also jetzt bin ich auch neugierig


----------



## BlizzLord (14. September 2011)

tear_jerker schrieb:


> edit2: ganz vergessen. ich hatte im februar sogar nen thread zu marble hornets aufgemacht --> Mein Link



Ach der Thread an den erinner ich mich noch habs mir nie angesehen weil ich dachte das wär wieder nur so langweiliges Türen knallen. :X

Mal schauen ob was spannendes bei ist. 

PS: Öhhh puuhh mich regt auf das... das... D3 noch nicht released ist(puhh grad so dem Spam entkommen. )


----------



## nemø (14. September 2011)

Die Mutter bei RTL over 9000/10.

Solche Leute könnt ich auch nur mit Gewalt erziehen.


----------



## BlizzLord (14. September 2011)

nemø schrieb:


> Die Mutter bei RTL over 9000/10.
> 
> Solche Leute könnt ich auch nur mit Gewalt erziehen.



Pfui ein RTL Gucker. :X


----------



## nemø (14. September 2011)

Ist mir empfohlen worden, außerdem war facebook voll damit


----------



## Selor Kiith (15. September 2011)

Offensichtlich sind meine STO Online-Zeiten genau so ausgeprägt... das die Amis grad alle ins Bett hüpfen und die meisten Europäer entweder noch schlafen oder schon arbeiten O_o 3/5


----------



## Sh1k4ri (15. September 2011)

Gleich Frisör... 5/5 -.-*


----------



## Kamsi (15. September 2011)

was ist am firsör so schlimm ?


pro7 beim durchzappen gesehen modell und der freak 5/5

okay manche sind da extrem schlimm und extrem drauf aber da werden auch normale schüchterne leute runtergezogen in der sendung


----------



## BlizzLord (15. September 2011)

Kamsi schrieb:


> okay manche sind da extrem schlimm und extrem drauf aber da werden auch normale schüchterne leute runtergezogen in der sendung



Für den Kommentar schieb ich dich mit in die RTL Kiste. :X

Außerdem ist das alles nur Fake und hochgezogen sollte doch nun auch beim letzten angekommen sein.
(Wohnung fake, auftreten fake, hilfe sowieso fake, usw.)


----------



## Konov (15. September 2011)

Dass der 9/11 Thread jetzt dicht gemacht wurde, nachdem ich vorher bestimmt 3 mal gepredigt habe, dass es sowieso keinen Sinn hat. 5/5


----------



## Potpotom (16. September 2011)

Was lernen wir daraus? Einfach mal weniger "predigen" ist gut für das eigene Wohlbefinden.


----------



## Jordin (16. September 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Dass der 9/11 Thread jetzt dicht gemacht wurde, nachdem ich vorher bestimmt 3 mal gepredigt habe, dass es sowieso keinen Sinn hat. 5/5



Gehe solidarisch mit (3/5) und erhöhe auf Mobbing (5/5)!


----------



## Konov (16. September 2011)

Potpotom schrieb:


> Was lernen wir daraus? Einfach mal weniger "predigen" ist gut für das eigene Wohlbefinden.
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Prinzipiell hast du sicher nicht unrecht, aber mir ging es vorallem auch darum, dass es offensichtlich war, aber ignoriert wurde.
Und kurze Zeit später wird mir doch recht gegeben, indem eine spontane Schließung des Threads stattfindet. 




Jordin schrieb:


> Gehe solidarisch mit (3/5) und erhöhe auf Mobbing (5/5)!



Danke 

Was mich heute aufregt?
Sonniges Wetter, wenn auch etwas kalt, leider aber um 17 Uhr bereits Schule, weshalb kaum Zeit bleibt für eine seeeehr ausgedehnte MTB Tour. 3/5


----------



## Sh1k4ri (16. September 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Was mich heute aufregt?
> 
> Samstag Schlag den Raab endlich mal wieder, die einzig wirklich gute Spielshow im deutschen Fernsehen mit Sympathieträger Stefan Raab. Schöner Fernsehabend vorprogrammiert 5/5
> Sonntag bin ich vielleicht im Windkanal 4/5 ^^



Das regt dich auf ? Oha 

Naja, die Kälte nervt mich auch. 4/5 :/


----------



## Ellesmere (16. September 2011)

Dich regt ein "schöner Fernsehabend" auf? Tjoa-einfach mal die Glotze aus lassen  

Noch zwei Stunden im Büro und absolut, ich mein wirklich absolut   ! keine Lust. 4/5


----------



## Konov (16. September 2011)

Ich korrigiere, das Ende vom Posting ist im falschen Thread gelandet


----------



## tear_jerker (17. September 2011)

serientod von Roman 5/5
auch wenn ich die serie verteufelt habe, dank meiner freundin musste ich immer mitgucken und jetzt ist die sympathestische figur darin tot


----------



## Dominau (17. September 2011)

Ich hab lust Minecraft zu spielen, aber jedesmal wenn ich es anmache lauf ich nur in meiner Welt rum, weil ich keine Ahnung hab was ich bauen soll   
3/5


----------



## schneemaus (17. September 2011)

Die Kirmes hier. Gestern Abend schallte hier bis nachts um sonstwann der Bass so durch die Straßen, dass ich kaum pennen konnte, zwischendurch mehrmals aufgewacht, weil ich dachte, der RTW fährt mir direkt durch's Zimmer und in 10 Minuten kriegt auch noch Roberto Blanco nen Preis und tritt auf. ICH RASTE AUS!!!!!!!!! 100/5. Ohne Mr. "Ein bisschen Spaß muss sein" wären's wohl nur 50/5.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (17. September 2011)

Jacke während des Konzerts verloren 2/5, weil es das Wert war


----------



## Konov (17. September 2011)

Kellertür Schloss klemmt und mein MTB steht drin.
Wollte eigentlich noch ne Runde drehen und jetzt komm ich net dran.
Hausmeister will sich demnächst drum kümmern, das kann aber dauern. KOTZ 5/5


----------



## B-R-A-I-N (17. September 2011)

Grad 12km gelaufen und fühle mich jetzt als wär ich fertig mit der Welt....totaly exhausted.... nur 1/5 weil ich  meinen inneren Schweinehund bezwungen habe und mich bewegt habe


----------



## Ceiwyn (17. September 2011)

B-R-A-I-N schrieb:


> Grad 12km gelaufen und fühle mich jetzt als wär ich fertig mit der Welt....totaly exhausted.... nur 1/5 weil ich meinen inneren Schweinehund bezwungen habe und mich bewegt habe



Wenn man sich total auspowert, bleibt der Trainingseffekt aus. Lieber das nächste mal nur 8 Km laufen.


----------



## B-R-A-I-N (17. September 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Wenn man sich total auspowert, bleibt der Trainingseffekt aus. Lieber das nächste mal nur 8 Km laufen.


Ah oki, das wusste ich nicht. Danke dir


----------



## HitotsuSatori (17. September 2011)

Meine Mutter. -.- unendlich/5


----------



## BlizzLord (17. September 2011)

5.1 System mit dem Fernseher/set top box verbinden eine nicht endende Qual. >.<


----------



## Sh1k4ri (17. September 2011)

Nächste Saison 2. Liga 3/5, da Ticketpreise dann wohl runtergehen


----------



## Edou (17. September 2011)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Nächste Saison 2. Liga 3/5, da Ticketpreise dann wohl runtergehen



Der HSV hat schon wieder Verloren? 

Ich glaub ja nicht dran, dass der HSV absteigt, ist er bislang ja noch nie. Also HSV, obwohl wegen euch Spacken S04 damals nicht Meister wurde, bekommt mal en paar Punkte. D:

Meine PC, der Öffnet grad ständig die ICQ Werbung im Internet Explorer. 3/5


----------



## Sh1k4ri (17. September 2011)

Edou schrieb:


> Der HSV hat schon wieder Verloren?
> 
> Ich glaub ja nicht dran, dass der HSV absteigt, ist er bislang ja noch nie. Also HSV, obwohl wegen euch Spacken S04 damals nicht Meister wurde, bekommt mal en paar Punkte. D:



Wenn sie so weiter machen schon. Ich glaube es auch nicht, aber ich schätze, dass es bei einigen die Augen öffnen würde. Der Verein hat schon lange kein internationales Top-Niveau mehr. Das sehen bloß die meisten Fans (und wahrscheinlich auch so manche verantwortlichen) anders.

Btw: bin selbst halber Schalke-Fan, mein Herz schlägt 2x Blau weiß  (obwohl einmal blau-weiß-schwarz ^^)


----------



## schneemaus (18. September 2011)

Heute Nacht wegen der viel zu lauten Kirmesmusik und meiner Schlaflosigkeit Ohropax in die Ohren, nachts aufgewacht, weil eins meiner Ohren weh tat, Ohropax raus, rechtes Ohr alles super, links Ohr Tinitus, recht starke Schmerzen und so gut wie taub. Dass ich nun vermutlich zum ärztlichen Bereitschaftsdienst fahren muss, die meistens unendlich kompetent und freundlich (not!) sind, geht mir alles grade tierisch afu die Nerven: 1000/5.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (18. September 2011)

Schon jetzt wach, weil die Moslemischen Nachbarn über mir sich mal dachten, beten wir mal laut um 10 Uhr mit Musik. 5/5


----------



## tear_jerker (18. September 2011)

Das ich einfach keinen MC-Server finde der mich von den Plugins her vollends überzeugt 3/5


----------



## iShock (18. September 2011)

meine Internetverbindung die alle 20 sekunden abschmiert -.-


5/5!!


----------



## Alux (18. September 2011)

die Folgen der letzten Nacht, ich hab mich noch nie so im Arsch gefühlt  nicht beschreibbar/5


----------



## Konov (18. September 2011)

Alux schrieb:


> die Folgen der letzten Nacht, ich hab mich noch nie so im Arsch gefühlt nicht beschreibbar/5



Hör halt auf zu saufen bis der Arzt kommt!


----------



## Kamsi (18. September 2011)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Schon jetzt wach, weil die Moslemischen Nachbarn über mir sich mal dachten, beten wir mal laut um 10 Uhr mit Musik. 5/5



polizei anrufen und terror verdacht melden *FG*


----------



## Saji (18. September 2011)

AXE Shock... da will man nach dem Aufstehen duschen, greift sich nichtsahnend ein frisches Duschgel aus dem Schrank und geht in die Dusche. Als dann der Pillermann eingeseift wurde traf mich fast der Schlag. Verdammt brennt das Zeug im Intimbereich. >_> Ein Blick auf die Rückseite der Duschgelflasche offenbart dann schon fast etwas skurriles... "Von Augen und Intimbereich fernhalten", aha. ._. Sehr sinnig bei einem Duschgel. Autsch! 8/5

Immerhin war der Name Programm. Das Zeug flog dann gleich in die Mülltonne.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (18. September 2011)

Saji schrieb:


> AXE Shock... da will man nach dem Aufstehen duschen, greift sich nichtsahnend ein frisches Duschgel aus dem Schrank und geht in die Dusche. Als dann der Pillermann eingeseift wurde traf mich fast der Schlag. Verdammt brennt das Zeug im Intimbereich. >_> Ein Blick auf die Rückseite der Duschgelflasche offenbart dann schon fast etwas skurriles... "Von Augen und Intimbereich fernhalten", aha. ._. Sehr sinnig bei einem Duschgel. Autsch! 8/5
> 
> Immerhin war der Name Programm. Das Zeug flog dann gleich in die Mülltonne.



Made my Day


----------



## Kamsi (18. September 2011)

lol ^^ solang er noch funktioniert und es keine allergische reaktion gab ^^


das wetter und meine grippe

Gelenkschmerzen überall - wenn gerade in den beinen weg dann im rücken oder in den händen oder in der hüfte oder den zehen halt überall wo ich schonmal ne verletzung hatte ^^


----------



## Ceiwyn (18. September 2011)

5/5 Elfmeter in der Fifa 12 Demo. Es kann doch nicht sein, dass ich jedes mal genau in die Mitte des grünen Bereichs treffe und die Schusstaste nur antippe und der Ball trotzdem bei jedem Schuss in die Wolken geht.


----------



## kaepteniglo (18. September 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> 5/5 Elfmeter in der Fifa 12 Demo. Es kann doch nicht sein, dass ich jedes mal genau in die Mitte des grünen Bereichs treffe und die Schusstaste nur antippe und der Ball trotzdem bei jedem Schuss in die Wolken geht.



Fifa halt 
Versuchs mal mit PES


----------



## Alux (18. September 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Hör halt auf zu saufen bis der Arzt kommt!



Was heißt denn aufhören? Saufen bis der Arzt kommt gibts nur 4-5 ma im Jahr!!


----------



## Konov (18. September 2011)

Alux schrieb:


> Was heißt denn aufhören? Saufen bis der Arzt kommt gibts nur 4-5 ma im Jahr!!



Na dann beschwer dich nicht über den Kater danach. ^^
Finds immer geil, wenn jemand bechert und feiert bis zum geht nicht mehr und nächsten Morgen wundert man sich dann trotzdem immer wieder, dass man völlig verkatert ist.


----------



## Selor Kiith (18. September 2011)

Das ist der Homer Simpson Effekt...


----------



## schneemaus (18. September 2011)

Gleich in die HNO-Klinik fahren zu müssen, weil der ach so kompetente Arzt (hab ich's nicht gesagt..) nix machen konnte, mir nur n Rezept für Tropfen gegeben hat und gemeint hat "wenn's in 2-3 Stunden nicht gut ist, fahren Sie in die HNO-Klinik" - die ist allerdings 30km weit weg (wenn ich daheim wär, sogar noch weiter) und deswegen muss Vaddern von seiner Freundin herfahren und mich hinbringen, weil ich mir die Strecke mit nem tauben Ohr nicht zutraue. Die 3km bis zur Bereitschaftspraxis sind die eine Sache, 30km bis in die Klinik in die Großstadt sind ne ganz andere. Noch dazu hab ich Schmerzen wie doof und bin ein halbes nervliches Wrack, weil ich heute Nacht kaum geschlafen hab und mir die Schmerzen sowas von auf die Nerven gehen, das glaubt ihr nicht.

Mittlerweile ungefähr 100000/5.


----------



## Deanne (18. September 2011)

Saji schrieb:


> AXE Shock... da will man nach dem Aufstehen duschen, greift sich nichtsahnend ein frisches Duschgel aus dem Schrank und geht in die Dusche. Als dann der Pillermann eingeseift wurde traf mich fast der Schlag. Verdammt brennt das Zeug im Intimbereich. >_> Ein Blick auf die Rückseite der Duschgelflasche offenbart dann schon fast etwas skurriles... "Von Augen und Intimbereich fernhalten", aha. ._. Sehr sinnig bei einem Duschgel. Autsch! 8/5
> 
> Immerhin war der Name Programm. Das Zeug flog dann gleich in die Mülltonne.



So ein Erlebnis hatte ich neulich mit Blondiercreme im Auge. Macht Spaß.


----------



## Edou (18. September 2011)

Schalke 04 Fans. Scheiß auf die Niederlage, aber was man da gegen Neuer gebracht hat....Würdelos. Klar, dass er weg ist, obwohl er ja immer gegen Bayern war und dann doch Wechselte, undzwar ausgerechnet dorthin, war "doof", aber so....dumme Schalker 5/5


----------



## Olliruh (18. September 2011)

Ich hatte nie ein Problem damit das er gewechselt hat (auch nicht zu den Bayern) ,aber ich hab ein Problem dabei wie er sich bei den Bayern gibt. In Interviews und so ,einfach schrecklich. 
Ich bin entäuscht von Neuer & ich finde das es heute auch nicht so schlimm war. Ich meine es wurde gepfiffen & 5-6 mal beleidigungen angestimmt. 
So ist das halt bei einem Traditionsclub mit fanatischen Fans,wer damit nicht klar kommt oder das ignorieren kann hat wohl den falschen Verein gewählt.

Leck mich am Arsch 5/5


----------



## Edou (18. September 2011)

Das hat nichts mit falschem Verein "Wählen" oder mit einem traditionsclub zu tun. Solch verhalten seitens der Fans ist inakzeptabel, sowas repräsentiert ein Verein nicht. "Los Fans, er ist Weg, hat uns verraten, wenn er wieder hiet Spielt beschimpft ihn" das will niemand im Verein und dann meinen "Fans" ihn für eine Entscheidung, weil er mehr will (80% der Fans hätten bei dem Gehalt auch gesagt GTFO Schalke) zu beschimpfen. Und dieser junge Mann hat viel fûr uns getan, da erwarte ich etwas respekt...

Werbung 4/5


----------



## Edou (18. September 2011)

Lag...666/5


----------



## Olliruh (18. September 2011)

Für mich ist er einfach nur ein Verräter & ich finde Hassgesänge 100mal besser als Hooligans die sich prügeln oder Idioten die meinen mit Pyrokörpern das Spielgeschehen zu unterbrechen.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (18. September 2011)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Für mich ist er einfach nur ein Verräter & ich finde Hassgesänge 100mal besser als Hooligans die sich prügeln oder Idioten die meinen mit Pyrokörpern das Spielgeschehen zu unterbrechen.



Nur sind die Leute, die Hassgesänge anstimmen, meist Hooligans oder auch Ultras. Ja blabla nicht alle Ultras sind aggressiv, aber sie zerstören trotzdem den Sport, um den es doch kaum noch geht. Oder haben wir hier mal was über Neuers Leistung geschrieben ? Er ist einer der besten Torhüter der Welt, ohne ihn wär Schalke nicht dort gelandet, wo sie letzte Saison waren. Egal wohin er wechselt, jeder einzelne Fan sollte ihm wenigstens ein wenig Respekt zollen und dankbar sein.

Und nun ist Schluss mit Offtopic. kann gerne im entsprechenden Thread weitergeführt werden.


----------



## Edou (18. September 2011)

Weil beides den Verein sehr gut aussehen lassen. <.<
Ob du ihn für einen Verräter hälst, deine sache, aber jemanden so dermaßen Beschimpfen und mit einer Person der Bibel zu vergleichen ist einfach schwach und Rückratslos. Spielt er für uns "OLOLOL IHR NAPS NEUER IST DER GEILSTE!!11" gegen uns "OLOL DU VERRAETERSCHWEIN" da fühl ich mich verarscht und frag mich ehrlich wie dumm manche Menschen sind, sowas zeugt von keinen Manieren.


----------



## Olliruh (18. September 2011)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Ja blabla nicht alle Ultras sind aggressiv, aber sie zerstören trotzdem den Sport, um den es doch kaum noch geht.



Ich persönlich finde das die Ultras den Sport sogar retten. Wer nämlich jetzt meckert hat das Spiel garantiert nicht gesehen. Was wäre ein Spiel denn ohne Fan-Gesang ? 
Ich fande die Fans heute eig im großen und ganzen sehr gut. Denn die gleichen Leute die die Hassgesänge angestimmt haben ,haben auch die schönen Lieder angestimmt. 
Ohne die Ultras würde was in diesem Sport fehlen ,denn von den normalen Fans kommt ja nichts. 
Wir haben heute "Kennst du den Mythos vom Schalkermarkt " angestimmt & es 10Minuten lang durchgesungen ,obwohl wir 1:0 hintenlagen. Das war einfach nur schön. 

Und diese paar mal wo die Hassgesänge hervor kommen nehm ich gerne auf mich ,wenn dafür auch so schöne Gesänge kommen.


----------



## tonygt (18. September 2011)

Sowohl im Was regt euch auf Thread als auch im Was freut euch Thread Offtopic, ohne Ende und zumindest hier auch noch Offtopic was mich net Intressiert, labbert doch über Fussball, im entsprechenden Thread, da schau ich net rein und muss net jedes mal wenn ich heir rein schaue, merken das die neuen Poste doch nur blabla über Fussball sind 5/5


----------



## Olliruh (18. September 2011)

BTT: 
Unterschenkel Geprellt, Unterarm geprellt & tödliche Rückenschmerzen.
Dieser Pit war es aber einfach wert. 
2/5


----------



## Lordcocain (18. September 2011)

ham mich am Samstag an der Hand verletzt. Warscheinlich 4 wochen arbeitsunfähig. das bedeutet bei mir Verdienstausfall. 

5/5


----------



## Potpotom (19. September 2011)

Montag... 5/5


----------



## Davatar (19. September 2011)

Weiterbildungsprüfung diese Woche: 1/5

Irgendwie hört die Schule doch nie auf...ich freu mich auf meine Pension, auch wenns noch seeehr lange dauert ^^


----------



## yves1993 (19. September 2011)

Sommerferien enden heute, und ich muss gleich wieder in die Schule... 1/5 (Ja so wenig weil ich mich eigentlich drauf freue, es trotzdem schade um die Ferien ist^^)

Verglichen mit der Arbeitswelt ist die Schulzeit ja noch die schönste obwohl viele das net wahr haben wollen (zumindest in der Zeit in der wir in die Schule müssen)


----------



## Sh1k4ri (19. September 2011)

yves1993 schrieb:


> Verglichen mit der Arbeitswelt ist die Schulzeit ja noch die schönste obwohl viele das net wahr haben wollen (zumindest in der Zeit in der wir in die Schule müssen)



this^ 

BTW: Wieso musst du jetzt erst zur Schule ? Hier sind in 2 Wochen Herbstferien. ^^

B2T: krank 5/5


----------



## Konov (19. September 2011)

Potpotom schrieb:


> Montag... 5/5



Immer wieder Montags... *summ* 

Dass ich mich heute mit Krankenkasse und anderen Deppen rumärgern muss 4/5


----------



## Ellesmere (19. September 2011)

Stand da schon immer "bei Neptunsbart"???
Montag- müde und Montag - die Mischung geht gar nicht! 5/5


----------



## ZAM (19. September 2011)

Ellesmere schrieb:


> Stand da schon immer "bei Neptunsbart"???





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Konov (19. September 2011)

Ellesmere schrieb:


> Stand da schon immer "bei Neptunsbart"???



Ne, ZAM hat sein eigenes Board gehackt. ^^


----------



## LeWhopper (19. September 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dieses Bild beschreibt exakt meinen Hass auf öffentlichen Toiletten


----------



## Grushdak (19. September 2011)

LeWhopper schrieb:


> ...
> Dieses Bild beschreibt exakt meinen Hass auf öffentlichen Toiletten


Kann ich gut verstehen.
Da sieht man halt das nicht Zuendegedachte.
............

Ich rege mich gerade über ASUS auf.
Weder das reparierte Board oder ein Ersatzboard sind nach 3 Wochen eingetroffen. 
Was für ein Kundenservice - Board bezahlt und habe nix davon. 5/5


----------



## LeWhopper (19. September 2011)

Grushdak schrieb:


> Kann ich gut verstehen.
> Da sieht man halt das nicht Zuendegedachte.




Ja. Man könnte den verdammten Türöffner ja z.b. auf dem Boden befestigen. Also einen Schalter. Oder einfach Türen die man zu beiden Seiten hin aufdrücken kann.


----------



## Manaori (19. September 2011)

Mein Vater. Weigert sich mir den Pass zu zahlen - die hundert Euro habe ich nun von meinem eigenen Geld bzw dem Unterhalt meiner Ma gezahlt. Dabei ist er genauso unterhaltspflichtig wie sie, gibt mir weder Taschen- noch Haushaltsgeld und Essen kaufen tu ich vom Geld meiner mutter.. bis auf Fixkosten für die Wohnung zahlt er gar nix. Aber danke, er hat mir die Entscheidung abgenommen, ich geh morgen aufs Gericht und klag den U nterhalt rückwirkend ein. Wenn er meint, mich seit Monaten wie Dreck zu behandeln, dann kann ich auch anders, ich hab keine Lust mehr. 1000/5


----------



## Hordlerkiller (19. September 2011)

Das ich pc teile bestellt habe nun muss ich wegen weil ich alles zusammen bestellt habe auf den piep ram warten sond dreck 8/5


----------



## Deanne (19. September 2011)

5/5: Faule Ausreden. Warum können die Leute nicht einfach ehrlich sein und sagen, was Sache ist. -___-


----------



## Konov (19. September 2011)

Manaori schrieb:


> Mein Vater. Weigert sich mir den Pass zu zahlen - die hundert Euro habe ich nun von meinem eigenen Geld bzw dem Unterhalt meiner Ma gezahlt. Dabei ist er genauso unterhaltspflichtig wie sie, gibt mir weder Taschen- noch Haushaltsgeld und Essen kaufen tu ich vom Geld meiner mutter.. bis auf Fixkosten für die Wohnung zahlt er gar nix. Aber danke, er hat mir die Entscheidung abgenommen, ich geh morgen aufs Gericht und klag den U nterhalt rückwirkend ein. Wenn er meint, mich seit Monaten wie Dreck zu behandeln, dann kann ich auch anders, ich hab keine Lust mehr. 1000/5



Konsequente Entscheidung, aber denk vllt nochmal drüber nach, nich dass du einen Fehler machst. 
Also vorher vllt. nochmal mit ihm drüber reden und androhen dass du einklagst. Wenn er immer noch nix macht, dann halt zum Gericht... aber ich geh mal davon aus, dass du bereits alle Möglichkeiten ausgelotet hast. 

Was mich aufregt? 5 Klausuren in den nächsten Wochen bis zu den Herbstferien. Immer alles auf einmal... 5/5


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (19. September 2011)

Nachmittagsschulsport -.- 4/5 versaut einem den ganzen Tag


----------



## Manaori (19. September 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Konsequente Entscheidung, aber denk vllt nochmal drüber nach, nich dass du einen Fehler machst.
> Also vorher vllt. nochmal mit ihm drüber reden und androhen dass du einklagst. Wenn er immer noch nix macht, dann halt zum Gericht... aber ich geh mal davon aus, dass du bereits alle Möglichkeiten ausgelotet hast.
> 
> Was mich aufregt? 5 Klausuren in den nächsten Wochen bis zu den Herbstferien. Immer alles auf einmal... 5/5



Ich hab mir das ziemlich lange überlegt und wollte es eigentlich auch nicht machen, aber irgendwann ist das Maß einfach voll... :/


----------



## Reflox (19. September 2011)

SWeeT_mushrOOms schrieb:


> Nachmittagsschulsport -.- 4/5 versaut einem den ganzen Tag



Ich erhöhe auf 5/5, weil ich morgen 1 Stunde lang Finnenbahn rennen "darf".

2. Seit mir einer nen Fussball an den Kopf geschossen hat, hab ich Ohrweh. 4/5


----------



## Silmyiél (19. September 2011)

Unser Scanner/Drucker im Büro 6/5


----------



## Potpotom (19. September 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Immer wieder Montags... *summ*


Ok, ich fühle mich ertappt... ich hasse Montage abgrundtief. *ins Bett will*


----------



## Ceiwyn (19. September 2011)

Manaori schrieb:


> Mein Vater. Weigert sich mir den Pass zu zahlen - die hundert Euro habe ich nun von meinem eigenen Geld bzw dem Unterhalt meiner Ma gezahlt. Dabei ist er genauso unterhaltspflichtig wie sie, gibt mir weder Taschen- noch Haushaltsgeld und Essen kaufen tu ich vom Geld meiner mutter.. bis auf Fixkosten für die Wohnung zahlt er gar nix. Aber danke, er hat mir die Entscheidung abgenommen, ich geh morgen aufs Gericht und klag den U nterhalt rückwirkend ein. Wenn er meint, mich seit Monaten wie Dreck zu behandeln, dann kann ich auch anders, ich hab keine Lust mehr. 1000/5



Ich würde dir davon abraten... bis du da Geld siehst, wird es Monate dauern. Und wenn du Pech hast, ist es rückwirkend gar nicht möglich. Ist immer stark vom Einzelfall abhängig und du weißt wahrscheinlich gar nicht genau, inwiefern dein Vater im Detail tatsächlich unterhaltspflichtig ist.


----------



## Manaori (19. September 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Ich würde dir davon abraten... bis du da Geld siehst, wird es Monate dauern. Und wenn du Pech hast, ist es rückwirkend gar nicht möglich. Ist immer stark vom Einzelfall abhängig und du weißt wahrscheinlich gar nicht genau, inwiefern dein Vater im Detail tatsächlich unterhaltspflichtig ist.



Naja, um mich da zu informieren gehe ich morgen aufs Gericht.


----------



## zoizz (19. September 2011)

Chef im Urlaub - eigentlich Grund zur Freude.
Trotzdem mehr Stress und Chaos als sonst, obwohl normalerweise er die Unordnung reinbringt.
3/5


----------



## Konov (19. September 2011)

Irgendwie müde heute 4/5


----------



## Sh1k4ri (19. September 2011)

Erkältung Inc 5/5 ._.


----------



## Ceiwyn (19. September 2011)

Blöde Hausarbeit... durchwühle meine Unterlagen, aber finde nichts, was mich der Lösung näherbringt.


----------



## Konov (19. September 2011)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Erkältung Inc 5/5 ._.



Joa, es scheint wieder um sich zu greifen, kühle Temperaturen sei dank...

Mich hats bisher nicht erwischt, versuche mich auch immer warm einzupacken beim Biken usw., sicher ist sicher... wenn man den Rotz erstmal hat, kannste meistens gar nix mehr machen.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (19. September 2011)

Ich stand am Freitag bei 14 Grad nachm Konzert klitschnass nur mit Shirt (UND HOSE xD) ne halbste Stunde auf der Reeperbahn rum, ich wusste das war ein Fehler. -.-'


----------



## Kamsi (19. September 2011)

wenn du dir da keine syphilis oder so geholt hast ^^

und klar hattest du ne hose an


----------



## Sh1k4ri (19. September 2011)

Ja klar, im Vorbeigehen... xD Nein. Hab wirklich nur gewartet.


----------



## Kamsi (19. September 2011)

tröpfcheninfektion ^^ es muss kein verkehr bestanden haben es reicht nur angeatmet bzw angehustet zu werden 

naja hoffe mal wird wieder


----------



## tear_jerker (19. September 2011)

gerade mitbekommen das mir die norisbank 14 euro für meine zu späte adressänderung abgebucht hat, weil sie selber nachgefroscht hat .... 4/5


----------



## skyline930 (19. September 2011)

Mittwoch Geschichteklausur bei einer Lehrerin die mich abgrundtief hasst und bei der ich nichts verstehe 5/5
Freitag Mathe LK Kombinatorik FU/5
Nach einer Woche Antibiotika wieder dieselben Symptome wie davor 4/5
Noch immer Liebeskummer 5/5 

Ich werd bald glaub echt depressiv. :/


----------



## Ellesmere (20. September 2011)

Kamsi schrieb:


> tröpfcheninfektion ^^ es muss kein verkehr bestanden haben es reicht nur angeatmet bzw angehustet zu werden
> 
> naja hoffe mal wird wieder




Bei Syphillis?? Ich hoffe doch mal nicht ... 

Chef der blöde Arbeit delegiert ...  5/5


----------



## Konov (20. September 2011)

skyline930 schrieb:


> Ich werd bald glaub echt depressiv. :/



Ach was, depressiv sind wa alle zu einem gewissen Grad


----------



## Deanne (20. September 2011)

100/5: Meine eigene Schüchternheit.

Was antwortet man, wenn das Objekt der Begierde einen erst nach seinem nicht vorhandenen Freund fragt und danach wissen will, ob man nach der Arbeit mit dem gleichen Bus fährt?

Natürlich: "Nein, ich laufe lieber allein nach Hause."

Kommt besonders gut, wenn man 30 Zugminuten entfernt wohnt.


----------



## tear_jerker (20. September 2011)

Deanne schrieb:


> 100/5: Meine eigene Schüchternheit.
> 
> Was antwortet man, wenn das Objekt der Begierde einen erst nach seinem nicht vorhandenen Freund fragt und danach wissen will, ob man nach der Arbeit mit dem gleichen Bus fährt?
> 
> ...



du kannst ja beiläufig erwähnen das du im buffed forum unterwegs bist. früher oder später stößt er auf deine kommentare hier


----------



## Deathstyle (20. September 2011)

Es gibt einfach zuviele Templates bei tumblr. 1/5


----------



## Deanne (20. September 2011)

tear_jerker schrieb:


> du kannst ja beiläufig erwähnen das du im buffed forum unterwegs bist. früher oder später stößt er auf deine kommentare hier



Boah, geile Idee, sollte ich machen. Jawohl, so wahnsinnig bin ich.


----------



## Konov (20. September 2011)

Deanne schrieb:


> Boah, geile Idee, sollte ich machen. Jawohl, so wahnsinnig bin ich.



Was soll schon passieren, außer dass er es witzig findet, was dir zugute käme? ^^


----------



## NexxLoL (20. September 2011)

Habe morgen 4 Stunden Mathe und am Nachmittag vielleicht noch Mathe Nachehilfe. 5/5, Ragemode!


----------



## BlizzLord (21. September 2011)

Leute die mit dem Argument "Dann mach es doch besser" Argumentieren. 
Genau so bescheuert wie das "Dann guck es dir nicht an" Argument.

Klar ich weiss ja auch vorher das mir das Video nicht gefällt und selbstverständlich darf ich erst Kritik ausüben wenn ich selbst ein Video erstellt habe. *facepalm*


----------



## Sh1k4ri (21. September 2011)

Kopf ist dicht, deswegen nur so halb geschlafen... -.-' 10/5


----------



## Jordin (21. September 2011)

ausgerutscht 5/5

Grad aus dem Bett, ABS-Socken verschlafen drübber, eilig um die Bettkurve (Pipi-Alarm!), realisieren, dass die Socken-Noppen nach oben zeigen und im nächsten Moment voll aufs rechte Knie fallen.
Autsch 

Scheiß Laminat!


----------



## Konov (21. September 2011)

Jordin schrieb:


> ausgerutscht 5/5
> 
> Grad aus dem Bett, ABS-Socken verschlafen drübber, eilig um die Bettkurve (Pipi-Alarm!), realisieren, dass die Socken-Noppen nach oben zeigen und im nächsten Moment voll aufs rechte Knie fallen.
> Autsch
> ...



Na jetzt biste wenigstens wach 

Mistwetter 3/5


----------



## Davatar (21. September 2011)

XSD-Schemata: 3/5


----------



## Dominau (21. September 2011)

Krank :/ Hab Halsschmerzen, Nase läuft und vielleicht auch noch ne Mittelohrentzündung.

5/5


----------



## Potpotom (21. September 2011)

Sie im Norden, ich im Süd-Westen, sie ein Haus, ich ein Haus, sie ein Kind, ich ein Kind, sie sicheren Job, ich sicheren Job, sie mag ihre Gegend, ich mag meine Gegend, sie hat Freunde dort, ich hab Freunde hier...

500Km und die Überlegung wie es weitergehen kann... 5/5


----------



## tonygt (21. September 2011)

So nen kack da ham sie die Server schon getrennt und man hat trotzdem 23 Min Wartezeit in LOL 5/5
Wie soll das erst werden wenn Dominion rauskommt


----------



## Sh1k4ri (21. September 2011)

ich schmeck nix wegen verstopfter Nase... 10/5


----------



## tear_jerker (21. September 2011)

tonygt schrieb:


> So nen kack da ham sie die Server schon getrennt und man hat trotzdem 23 Min Wartezeit in LOL 5/5
> Wie soll das erst werden wenn Dominion rauskommt



man kann dominion schon spielen you know? 
könnte vielleicht eing rund für die warteschlange sein^^


----------



## Slayed (21. September 2011)

Erkältet 3/5
Nase läuft so blöd dass se Kitzelt und deshalb mein Auge die ganze Zeit tränt 6/5
Deshalb grade Nase geputzt und nu Nasenbluten 10/5
Afk ...


----------



## tonygt (21. September 2011)

tear_jerker schrieb:


> man kann dominion schon spielen you know?
> könnte vielleicht eing rund für die warteschlange sein^^



Also ich bin drin und es gibt kein Dominion sie ham angekündigt das sie planen Dominion zu bestimmten Zeiten zu aktivieren und sie sagen zu Zeiten wo nicht soviele Spielen was dann heisst zwischen 22 und 9 Uh. 

Das der Chat Service nicht funktioniert und somit keine Teamgames möglich sind und das die geschätze Wartezeit 7 min beträgt für ein Game 5/5


----------



## tear_jerker (21. September 2011)

tonygt schrieb:


> Also ich bin drin und es gibt kein Dominion sie ham angekündigt das sie planen Dominion zu bestimmten Zeiten zu aktivieren und sie sagen zu Zeiten wo nicht soviele Spielen was dann heisst zwischen 22 und 9 Uh.
> 
> Das der Chat Service nicht funktioniert und somit keine Teamgames möglich sind und das die geschätze Wartezeit 7 min beträgt für ein Game 5/5



wickd spielt grad dominion Mein Link und das mit den zeiten galt für die ammi server und bei denen ist grad so um den dreh 

edit: streichd as wickd spielt so wie ich es am ping sehe wohl auf dem ammi server


----------



## Reflox (21. September 2011)

Seit Samstag, stosse ich mir überall die Zehen an. Ich glaube, ich kaufe mir Stahlkappenschuhe 5/5


----------



## worksuckslifetoo (21. September 2011)

bushaltestelle, dickes mädchen steht schon vor mir da, bus kommt in 10 min,
warte die 10min, steige ein genauso wie das dicke mädchen, 
sitze drin, nächste haltestelle nach 2 min fahrt, vlt 5min zu fuß..... 
ich glaube ihr könnt euch denken was kommt.....
jap das dicke mädchen steigt aus.....
sry ich bin zwar nicht der extrem sportvernarte,
für mich ist es einfach normal 3-4 pro woche iwas zu machen mir wird sonst langweilig aber sowas kann ich nicht ab....
ist wie rauchen neben kleinen kindern oder sie mc donald zeug essen lassen....
10/5....


----------



## Deanne (21. September 2011)

worksuckslifetoo schrieb:


> bushaltestelle, dickes mädchen steht schon vor mir da, bus kommt in 10 min,
> warte die 10min, steige ein genauso wie das dicke mädchen,
> sitze drin, nächste haltestelle nach 2 min fahrt, vlt 5min zu fuß.....
> ich glaube ihr könnt euch denken was kommt.....
> ...



Was ich persönlich nicht leiden kann, sind Leute, die andere nicht so leben lassen, wie sie wollen. Neben Kindern rauchen oder sie ungesund ernähren ist etwas völlig anderes, als die von dir beschriebene Situation und es kann dir doch scheissegal sein, was sie mit ihrer Gesundheit macht oder wie sie zu ihrer Figur steht. 

Ich sage ja auch nicht, dass ich zB. Raucher nicht leiden kann, weil sie ihrer Gesundheit schaden, denn das geht mich absolut nichts an.

Weißt du, aus welchem Grund sie übergewichtig ist oder ob sie die Strecke sonst nicht zu Fuß geht? Nein, also slow down.


----------



## tear_jerker (21. September 2011)

er kann doch ruhig für sich denken das die kleine lieber hätte laufen sollen. er hat es ihr ja nicht auf die nase gebunden das sie "falsch" lebt. ich persönlich hätte mich in dem moemnt aber auch gefragt ob das mädel nicht etwas faul ist. wenn ich 10min warten musste an der bushaltestelle, dann bin ich immer zur nächsten gelaufen, immer wieder, je nachdem wie viel zeit übrig war bis der bus kam. das hat die wartezeit verkürzt und war gesund(und ab gewissen abendstunden auch ausgenüchternt^^)


----------



## Konov (21. September 2011)

Schule jetzt. Muss los ;( 4/5

Sieht nach Regen aus. 3/5


----------



## worksuckslifetoo (21. September 2011)

in dem thread gehts drum zu sagen was einen aufregt und du verurteilst mich.... 
sry dann habich den thread nicht verstanden....
und nein ich binds keinem auf die nase.... wiso auch, soll er doch.... wie du sagst....

und btw : freundin nach 10 tagen urlaub mit ihrer sis jetz wieder da, bis montag, 
dann 3/4 jahr frankreich und ab 3 oktober steht für mich der gwd an....  &#4314;(&#3232;&#30410;&#3232;&#4314/5 oder eher (&#23662;&#3232;&#30410;&#3232&#23662;/5


----------



## Deanne (21. September 2011)

tear_jerker schrieb:


> er kann doch ruhig für sich denken das die kleine lieber hätte laufen sollen. er hat es ihr ja nicht auf die nase gebunden das sie "falsch" lebt. ich persönlich hätte mich in dem moemnt aber auch gefragt ob das mädel nicht etwas faul ist. wenn ich 10min warten musste an der bushaltestelle, dann bin ich immer zur nächsten gelaufen, immer wieder, je nachdem wie viel zeit übrig war bis der bus kam. das hat die wartezeit verkürzt und war gesund(und ab gewissen abendstunden auch ausgenüchternt^^)



Ich hätte mir das nicht gedacht, auf den Gedanken wäre ich nicht mal ansatzweise gekommen. Allerdings finde ich es schlimm, wie die Leute Übergewicht immer mit bestimmten Verhaltensweisen erklären wollen. Sofort denken alle: "Kein Wunder, dass die so fett ist, wenn die sich nicht mal für 100 Meter bewegt."

In der Pubertät hatte ich selbst (aus hormonellen Gründen) Übergewicht und ich erinnere mich noch an die angewiderten Blicke, wenn ich eine Tüte Pommes gegessen habe. Angesprochen hat mich niemand, aber die Blicke hätten töten können. "Was frisst die auch so viel?" Heute habe ich Idealgewicht und irgendwie immer noch ein Herz für Dicke.


----------



## tear_jerker (21. September 2011)

das hat bei mir nix mit dem gewicht zu tun sondern einfach das sie nur eine station gefahren ist und 10min dafür auf den bus gewartet hat. das ist für mich faulheit unabhängig vom äußeren und genau das hätte ich auch bei jedem anderen gedacht. 
naja bin dann mal auch weg arbeiten. 110 leute bedienen fürs flammenkuchen essen bei uns 4/5

p.s. bei dem spruch "ein herz für dicke" musste ich irgendwie an die herzlose blondie in der letzten staffel scrubs denken "Die strengen sich beim sex immer so an" ^^


----------



## worksuckslifetoo (21. September 2011)

Deanne schrieb:


> Ich hätte mir das nicht gedacht, auf den Gedanken wäre ich nicht mal ansatzweise gekommen. Allerdings finde ich es schlimm, wie die Leute Übergewicht immer mit bestimmten Verhaltensweisen erklären wollen. Sofort denken alle: "Kein Wunder, dass die so fett ist, wenn die sich nicht mal für 100 Meter bewegt."
> 
> In der Pubertät hatte ich selbst (aus hormonellen Gründen) Übergewicht und ich erinnere mich noch an die angewiderten Blicke, wenn ich eine Tüte Pommes gegessen habe. Angesprochen hat mich niemand, aber die Blicke hätten töten können. "Was frisst die auch so viel?" Heute habe ich Idealgewicht und irgendwie immer noch ein Herz für Dicke.



hab mir jeden arm mal gebrochen und verletze mich auch so oft genug das sport für sehr lange ausfiel und war somit auch nicht der dünnste, hab mir dann mal gedacht scheiß drauf kB mehr und hab abgenommen.... und ich hab auch festere / dickere freunde und mache manchmal witze über sie und trotzdem respektiere ich sie genau wie sie sind.... nur manchmal kann ich mich dem gedanken nicht entziehen das es doch so leicht für mich war fit zu werden und das übergewicht abgesehen von erkrankungen und vlt auch schlechten essgewohnheiten die von eltern antrainiert wurden eigentlich zum großteil aus der faulheit entsteht.... klingt vielleicht hart aber in unserer heutige gesellschaft wird es wie ich finde leider so angesehen.... und was ich schlimmer als all das finde ist einfach jemand der sich abhungert nur um ins schema zu passen.... gesund und perfekt ist ein unterschied wie tag und nacht finde ich zumindest ^^ und jetz wird erstmal ne lan vorbereitet ;P


----------



## Jordin (21. September 2011)

Deanne schrieb:


> Ich hätte mir das nicht gedacht, auf den Gedanken wäre ich nicht mal ansatzweise gekommen. Allerdings finde ich es schlimm, wie die Leute Übergewicht immer mit bestimmten Verhaltensweisen erklären wollen. Sofort denken alle: "Kein Wunder, dass die so fett ist, wenn die sich nicht mal für 100 Meter bewegt."



Dem stimme ich uneingeschränkt zu.

Dass hier überhaupt diskutiert werden muss, ob ich, du, er, sie, wir dicke Menschen akzeptiere oder nicht, ist krank. WTF?!
Nix spannendes passiert heute, wa?
Werd erwachsen homi und fang an, dir Selbstsicherheit zu erarbeiten, anstatt deine Komplexe auf andere zu projezieren.
Kotzskala 5/5 erreicht
GZ!


----------



## Ceiwyn (21. September 2011)

Manchen Leuten fällt Abnehmen halt auch viel leichter als anderen.

Während ich mit Ach und Krach meinen BMI auf 24 halte - trotz Sport, kann meine Freundin Pommes, Burger, Fett allgemein essen, wie sie möchte und hat trotzdem immer einen BMI von 18 - inklusive Sixpack, ohne viel Sport.

(Ja, ich weiß, dass der BMI nur grob aussagekräftig ist...)


Ich weiß nicht, ob ich mein Studium noch weiterhin durchziehen soll 5/5


----------



## tear_jerker (21. September 2011)

Jordin schrieb:


> Dem stimme ich uneingeschränkt zu.
> 
> Dass hier überhaupt diskutiert werden muss, ob ich, du, er, sie, wir dicke Menschen akzeptiere oder nicht, ist krank. WTF?!
> Nix spannendes passiert heute, wa?
> ...




heute nen schlechten tag gehabt?

 ceiwyn, immernoch dieses jobdilemma? bist echt nicht zu beneiden 

donuts alle 2/5 ^^


----------



## H2OTest (21. September 2011)

vegeta what says the queue?

ITS OVER NINETHOUSAND !!!!!!!!111einseinself ...

rage!!!!!! 5/5


----------



## fallas (21. September 2011)

http://videos.arte.tv/de/videos/jesus_camp-4112156.html


----------



## tonygt (21. September 2011)

fallas schrieb:


> http://videos.arte.t...mp-4112156.html



Das ist doch Wahnsinn, ich weiß schon warum ich Atheist bin


----------



## tear_jerker (22. September 2011)

[font=Arial, Verdana, Helvetica, sans-serif]


> In den ARD-"Tagesthemen" sagte Zollitsch, die Aufarbeitung des Missbrauchsskandals in der katholischen Kirche könne sich sehen lassen: "Es gibt keine Institution in Deutschland, die in ähnlicher Weise das schon getan hat."


[/font]
[font=Arial, Verdana, Helvetica, sans-serif]
[/font]
[font=Arial, Verdana, Helvetica, sans-serif]Unfassbar wie man das als Positiv heraustellen kann. Schließlich hat keine andere Institution überhaupt erst sone riesen scheiße zugelassen 5/5[/font]


----------



## Konov (22. September 2011)

tear_jerker schrieb:


> [font="Arial, Verdana, Helvetica, sans-serif"] [/font]
> [font="Arial, Verdana, Helvetica, sans-serif"] [/font]
> [font="Arial, Verdana, Helvetica, sans-serif"]Unfassbar wie man das als Positiv heraustellen kann. Schließlich hat keine andere Institution überhaupt erst sone riesen scheiße zugelassen 5/5[/font]



Word!

Ich war sowieso nie ein Fan von Religion und irgendeiner Kirche, aber seit dieser Geschichte sind die echt alle unten durch für mich.
Als wärs nicht schlimm genug, dass dieser ganze Verein auf imaginärem Gedankengut basiert, nein da begehen Beteiligte auch noch Jahrzehnte(!) lang schlimmste Straftaten und werden teilweise sogar wieder in "Dienst" gestellt.

Ad ab surdum...


----------



## Sh1k4ri (22. September 2011)

Kopf dicht, Nase zu, Halsschmerzen... -.-* 10/5.


----------



## Potpotom (22. September 2011)

Kollegen, denen man immer und immer wieder so viel erklären muss das man schneller ist, wenn man es driekt selbst tut... 5/5


----------



## Akkara (22. September 2011)

Schüler die rumjammern wie viel stress sie haben mit ich weiss nicht wie viel Wochen Ferien im Jahr   999/5


----------



## Konov (22. September 2011)

Akkara schrieb:


> Schüler die rumjammern wie viel stress sie haben mit ich weiss nicht wie viel Wochen Ferien im Jahr 999/5



Nur weil man Ferien hat, heißt das nicht, dass man nie irgendwas lernen muss oder keinen Stress hat...


----------



## Ellesmere (22. September 2011)

Mückenstich am Knie 5/5


----------



## Laxera (22. September 2011)

von meinen eltern als "billige" arbeitskraft "missbraucht" zu werden (immer wenn was zu tun ist muss ich helfen, während meine sis (die ja das glück hat nicht mehr hier zu wohnen, obwohl sie ÖFTER HIER IST als ICH - zumindest fast) ihren hobbies nachgehen darf....liegt wohl daran das PC-Spiele und PC-Zeug aller Art für meinen Vater (der das halbwegs beruflich macht (netzwerkbetreuer an der schule wo er arbeitet)) keine hobbies sind d.h. ich dürfte nicht für raid oder so der arbeit fern bleiben, während meine sis wenn sie sich tennis oder so aus macht jederzeit weg kann!

596933434/5 

mit nicht freundlichen Grüßen,

LAX


----------



## Selor Kiith (22. September 2011)

Deanne schrieb:


> Natürlich: "Nein, ich laufe lieber allein nach Hause."



Das ist genauso Intelligent wie:

"Und hast du schon zu Mittag gegessen?", "Oh natürlich! Nen schönes großes Rinderhüftsteak mit Pfefferrrahmsauce und Pommes!"


----------



## Deanne (22. September 2011)

5/5: 3 Stunden früher Feierabend gemacht. Gab mal wieder nichts zu tun. GRML!!


----------



## TheGui (22. September 2011)

Der Papst... 4/5


----------



## Olliruh (22. September 2011)

Weiber :s 5/5


----------



## Sh1k4ri (22. September 2011)

Brille kaputt waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah/5

Ichbinsooooooodummichbinsooooodummichbinsooooooooooooooodumm -.-*


----------



## BlizzLord (22. September 2011)

fallas schrieb:


> http://videos.arte.t...mp-4112156.html



Lustig auch diese Dicke Tusse die andere als "fat and lazy" bezeichnet.


----------



## Olliruh (22. September 2011)

Rangnick Weg 5/5


Mein PC stürzt immer ab :s 
hat jmd ne ahnung woran das liegen könnte ? 
Der Bildschirm wird von einer auf die andere sekunde schwarz & er ist aus


----------



## tonygt (22. September 2011)

Yihaa mal wieder Warteschlange in LOL, soviel zum Thema die Server sind nicht überbelastet 5/5


----------



## Kamsi (22. September 2011)

schmerzen in knie/hüfte - allgemeine grippe 

5/5


----------



## Laxera (22. September 2011)

müde zu sein als wenn ich 4 tage und nächte durchgemacht hätte....und das obwohl bis auf heute nachmittag 2 stunden nix anstrengendes war....50000/5

mfg LAX


----------



## Manaori (22. September 2011)

Mods, die ernsthaft fragen warum sie nicht dieselben Rechte wie Admins haben und Rücksprache halten müssen, bevor sie was mit den Usern tun... hallo, ich geb mein Forum dohc nicht an jeden auf gut Glück weiter! 5/5 Und dann noch m itten unter der DIskussion einfach off gehen...


----------



## iShock (23. September 2011)

Über Lagg beim letzten Boss von Zul Gurub - dauerhaft - jeder Versuch.... was folgte war ein Kick und 45 Minuten für nix
Den Gm interessierte es auch nicht -.- 5/5


achja und immer noch Lava ! 5/5!


Morgen Freitag.... da hab ich nie was zu tun -..-


----------



## Magogan (23. September 2011)

Dass ich mir vor ein paar Monaten eine Software für 119 Euro gekauft habe, die 3D-Blurays abspielen kann, ich jetzt einen 3D-Beamer habe und merke, dass die Software aufgrund eines Softwarefehlers keine 3D-Blurays abspielen kann =( 5/5

Dass ich deswegen vielleicht noch eine neue Software kaufen muss von einem anderen Hersteller (75 Euro) 5/5


----------



## Dominau (23. September 2011)

Das mich meine Mutter überreden will beruflich eine andere richtung einzuschlagen weil sie der Meinung ist das ein Freiwilliges Soziales Jahr ja nichts richtiges währe 5/5
Heute nach Mannheim obwohl ich noch krank bin 5/5


----------



## B-R-A-I-N (23. September 2011)

Krank  2/5


----------



## Sh1k4ri (23. September 2011)

Seit 3 Tagen nix richtiges gegessen, und ich hab immer noch keinen Appetit  5/5


----------



## Fauzi (23. September 2011)

Komm rüber und ich koch dir was ^^


----------



## schneemaus (23. September 2011)

Dominau schrieb:


> Das mich meine Mutter überreden will beruflich eine andere richtung einzuschlagen weil sie der Meinung ist das ein Freiwilliges Soziales Jahr ja nichts richtiges währe 5/5
> Heute nach Mannheim obwohl ich noch krank bin 5/5



Ähm... n FSJ... Nix Richtiges? 1. du verdienst Geld. Natürlich nicht viel, aber immerhin 300 Euro. Ist wohl mehr als das, was du als Schüler bekommen hast. Außerdem bekommt deine Mutter (oder dein Vater, oder du, je nachdem, wie ihr das geregelt habt) noch Kindergeld. 2. Es ist ein Vollzeit-Job. War es zumindes tbei mir, ich hatte nen 37,5-Stunden-Vertrag und bin oft genug Überstunden gefahren. 3. Ist es eine Erfahrung, die die meisten, die sie gemacht haben (mich eingeschlossen) nicht mehr missen möchten. Ich finde sogar, dass nach dem Abi erst ein FSJ besser ist als direkt mit dem Studium anzufangen.


BTT: Dass sich ne sehr gute Freundin gestern Mittag auf den Weg ins Ärztehaus gemacht hat, weil sie so starke Schmerzen im Oberbauch hat, mir versprochen hat, sich zu melden, sobald sie was weiß, und immer noch nicht angerufen hat - natürlich mach ich mir übelst Sorgen. 5/5, aber eher so "Sorgen machen" als "aufregen", wobei die Sorgen mich natürlich aufregen. Klar soweit?


----------



## Sh1k4ri (23. September 2011)

Aber du fährst doch in den Urlaub ?!


----------



## Fauzi (23. September 2011)

Ja erst 15 Stunden ^.^


----------



## Sh1k4ri (23. September 2011)

In 15 Stunden von Hamburg nach Bern ?  Da bist du ja schon weg wenn ich da bin (außer du machst mir jetzt was und stellst es warm  )


----------



## Fauzi (23. September 2011)

Oder ich schick dich in den Mc'es bei dir Vorort! :O


----------



## Sh1k4ri (23. September 2011)

Macces BUUUUUHHHH o:

B2T: Brille kaputt 5/5


----------



## Fauzi (23. September 2011)

Die Zeit kriecht nur langsam vor sich hin! 5/5


----------



## Potpotom (23. September 2011)

Das so viel zu tun ist und mir die Zeit wegrennt... der Tag sollte 32 Stunden haben, kriege mein Zeug nicht in die 24 gepackt.

5/5


----------



## Terrascream (23. September 2011)

So ziemlich alles grad 5/5


----------



## Reflox (23. September 2011)

Diese dämliche Last Chaos Werbung auf Youtube! Ich kann diese Musik schon gar nichtmehr hören! 5/5


----------



## Manaori (23. September 2011)

Mein Vater.. meint der tatsächlich, er kann sich einfahc mal so weigern, meinen Unterhalt zu zahlen, bloß weil ich wo hinziehen will was ihm nicht gefällt, und käme damit durch? Ich hab ihm gesagt ich lass ihn vorladen wenn er nicht so zu nem termin kommt... wenn er unbedingt meint, bitte, ich habs im guten versucht. unendlich/5 , weil ich eigentlich solche Streitereien mit ihm nicht will.


----------



## Dominau (23. September 2011)

Reflox schrieb:


> Diese dämliche Last Chaos Werbung auf Youtube! Ich kann diese Musik schon gar nichtmehr hören! 5/5



Allgeimein Werbung wo irgendwelche Töne kommen. 4/5


----------



## tonygt (23. September 2011)

Dominau schrieb:


> Allgeimein Werbung wo irgendwelche Töne kommen. 4/5



Ad Blocker Ftw


----------



## Konov (23. September 2011)

Manaori schrieb:


> Mein Vater.. meint der tatsächlich, er kann sich einfahc mal so weigern, meinen Unterhalt zu zahlen, bloß weil ich wo hinziehen will was ihm nicht gefällt, und käme damit durch? Ich hab ihm gesagt ich lass ihn vorladen wenn er nicht so zu nem termin kommt... wenn er unbedingt meint, bitte, ich habs im guten versucht. unendlich/5 , weil ich eigentlich solche Streitereien mit ihm nicht will.



Warste denn beim Gericht? Das wolltest du doch neulich machen.


----------



## Manaori (23. September 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Warste denn beim Gericht? Das wolltest du doch neulich machen.



Ja, war ich. Da hieß es, es sei anzustreben, zu einer gütlichen Einigung zu kommen... habe ich ja versucht. Dann noch der Versuch eines Gesprächs mit dem Rechtspfleger gemeinsam - die Vorladung - und wenn er dann immer noch meint, mir meine Rechte vorenthalten zu müssen... muss ich eh weiter sehn. Narf.


----------



## Konov (23. September 2011)

Manaori schrieb:


> Ja, war ich. Da hieß es, es sei anzustreben, zu einer gütlichen Einigung zu kommen... habe ich ja versucht. Dann noch der Versuch eines Gesprächs mit dem Rechtspfleger gemeinsam - die Vorladung - und wenn er dann immer noch meint, mir meine Rechte vorenthalten zu müssen... muss ich eh weiter sehn. Narf.



Bleib hart 

@Topic
Schon hunderte von Units verheizt, ich bekomme Chuck nicht down!!! 5/5
Jetzt wieder 2-3 Tage warten bis die Armee wieder aufgebaut ist, dann gehts an den nächsten Angriff.


----------



## Alux (23. September 2011)

so ne Unentschlossenheit 2/5
lieber bei der xbox 360 bleiben oder doch die verticken und ne ps3 her, wär halt der vorteil das verdammt viele die ich kenn ne ps3 --> mehr leute für multiplayer zeugs, aber andererseits ob ichs wohl schaff die xbox halbwegs gut zu verkaufen? kein bock wieder so viel vom konto nehmen zu müssen -.-


----------



## Selor Kiith (23. September 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Also langsam wird es echt absolut lächerlich O_o 5/5


----------



## Deathstyle (23. September 2011)

Ich glaube ich bin viel zu fertig um heute Abend was zu machen, aber eigentlich müsst ich 3/5.. :f


----------



## Ceiwyn (23. September 2011)

Selor schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



http://www.proxyliste.com/

Viel Spaß.


----------



## Selor Kiith (23. September 2011)

Das umgehen ist einfach, mir geht es um den rot unterstrichenen Teil... demnächst ist dann jedes Video von D aus gesperrt oder wie?


----------



## Ceiwyn (23. September 2011)

Selor schrieb:


> Das umgehen ist einfach, mir geht es um den rot unterstrichenen Teil... demnächst ist dann jedes Video von D aus gesperrt oder wie?



Naja, YouTube kann sich ja aussuchen, was sie frei geben wollen und was nicht. So wollen sie sich halt im Voraus Ärger ersparen.

Bei MyVideo findet man aber vieles, was bei YT gesperrt ist.


----------



## Hordlerkiller (23. September 2011)

Das ich sky bestellt habe über angebot über anruf von sky.Sagen in 2 min ist die karte rdy, tja heute is immer noch nix passiert hab da ma angerufen sagen das mein abo nen fehler aufweist im system von dehnen.
Ja da denke ich mir warum ruft der esel gestern nicht zurück und sagt haben nen problem mit dem abo technikcenter muss ran ? 22/5Jetzt muss ich bis montag warten und wehe das ist bis dienstag mittwoch nicht ok wegen CL


----------



## Sh1k4ri (23. September 2011)

Die Systemanforderungen für BF3, wenn man es auf Ultra zocken will.... 10/5 o:


----------



## Ceiwyn (23. September 2011)

5/5:

3 Stunden lang Oblivion installiert und mit Mods vollgepackt. Dann ists beim Start immer abgestürzt. Hab überlegt, ob der Kompatibilitätsmodus was hilft, aber wann hilft der schon mal? Hab also das ignoriert und die Ladereihefolge überprüft, Grafikeinstellungen reguliert etc. Am Ende bin ich zu dem Schluss gekommen, dass ich einen Fehler gemacht haben muss, der sich sogar auf die Kopie übertragen hat. Installation also futsch, alles von vorne. 
Nur: Im jungfräulichen Oblivion trat das auch wieder auf... also doch mal Kompatibilität auf XP und Admin gestellt - funktioniert. Drei Stunden Arbeit zum Teufel. Jetzt gehts von vorn los.


----------



## Konov (24. September 2011)

Angetrunken zu sein, mitzugehen, mit denen, von denen man glaubt, sie seien Wegweisend für einen selbst, aber im Grunde sind sie nichts, sich selbst treiben zu lassen, von der Masse der Feiernden und Party-Freaks. 5/5

Festzustellen, dass man sich auf die falsche Seite gestellt hat, zu den Leuten, die das falsche Ideal verkörpern, es immer gewusst zu haben, es aber nicht realisieren zu können. 5/5

Endlich, Schnauze voll 5/5


----------



## BlizzLord (24. September 2011)

Selor schrieb:


> Das umgehen ist einfach, mir geht es um den rot unterstrichenen Teil... demnächst ist dann jedes Video von D aus gesperrt oder wie?



Das steht dort nur weil die Videos automatisch gesperrt werden und somit mal ein Fehler enthalten sein kann.


----------



## Alux (24. September 2011)

ne richtig böse Erkältung mit Halschmerzen und ner dauerlaufenden Nase 4/5

Edit: grad war die Polizei mit 2 Wägen vor der Haustür, wir sollten die Gegend genau beobachten (wir wohnen in nem Wald) weil "eine Person die nicht hier her gehört" (also wohl ein Verbrecher) durch die Wälder in der Umgebung schlecht, is ja nice 7/5


----------



## Sh1k4ri (24. September 2011)

doch noch nicht ganz fit. Nach 30 Minuten laufen war ich fertig, nun brummt der Kopf  10/5


----------



## Deanne (24. September 2011)

2/5: Gestern bis 5 Uhr Party gemacht und gleich zur Arbeit. Augenringe bis zum Knie.

4/5: Mal wieder nicht richtig hingeguckt und unbeabsichtigt in den Nachtschwärmer-Thread gepostet. Boah, ich brauch Schlaf.


----------



## Konov (24. September 2011)

Deanne schrieb:


> 2/5: Gestern bis 5 Uhr Party gemacht und gleich zur Arbeit. Augenringe bis zum Knie.
> 
> 4/5: Mal wieder nicht richtig hingeguckt und unbeabsichtigt in den Nachtschwärmer-Thread gepostet. Boah, ich brauch Schlaf.



Ist mir auch schon 2 mal passiert 

Das mit den Augenringen wandle ich mal in leichte Schwummerigkeit um und münze es auf mich. Und das obwohl ich nicht mal Party gemacht habe bis 5 Uhr Morgens... ich bin einfach fürs feiern nicht gemacht. 
Und dass jetzt eventuell meine MTB Tour darunter leidet weil ich nicht 1000%ig fit bin. FUCK 5/5


----------



## Slayed (24. September 2011)

Total schönes Wetter, Perfekt zum Motorrad fahren, doch Kumpel hat seins verkauft und alleine Fahren machts nur halb so viel spaß 3/5


----------



## HitotsuSatori (24. September 2011)

Seit Tagen bin ich nur am Frieren. 5/5


----------



## LeWhopper (24. September 2011)

So nen Scheiss regt mich auf 6,66/5
Wenn man einfach nur ne Runde League of Legends zocken will. Gangplank und Leona laufen zusammer auf einer Lane bis zum gegn. Turm. Gangplank stirbt und beide verlassen sofort das Spiel. Da bekomm ich es kotzen.

Edit: Ach gar nicht gesehen. Man achte auf Shaco's Itemzusammenstellung. Also hätte das Spiel von vornherein nix gegeben.



Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## schneemaus (24. September 2011)

Diese besch....eidenen NPD-Anhänger, die keine 50 Meter Luftlinie hier demonstrieren - 5/5.

Ich glaub, ich stell mich gleich mit runter zu den Gegnern. Läuft ja alles friedlich ab. Muss eh bald weg. Da kann ich auch vorher gehen, mich unten hinstellen und mich dann verpissen, wenn ich eh weg muss. BWAAAH regen die mich auf, und wegen denen werden die Parkplätze gesperrt und ich muss durch die halbe Wallachei laufen zu meinem Auto. Und was da an Kohle draufgeht für die ganzen Polizisten, die da heute für die friedliche Komponente sorgen, will ich mir gar nicht erst ausmalen... BWAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAH, ich geh gleich Enrage.


----------



## tonygt (24. September 2011)

LeWhopper schrieb:


> So nen Scheiss regt mich auf 6,66/5
> Wenn man einfach nur ne Runde League of Legends zocken will. Gangplank und Leona laufen zusammer auf einer Lane bis zum gegn. Turm. Gangplank stirbt und beide verlassen sofort das Spiel. Da bekomm ich es kotzen.
> 
> Edit: Ach gar nicht gesehen. Man achte auf Shaco's Itemzusammenstellung. Also hätte das Spiel von vornherein nix gegeben.
> ...






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hatte ich auch grad, eben mal Tristana angetest, erst feeden sie wie Blöde und dann stehen sie zu 3te mehrere Minunten auf der Top Lane und lassen sich auch noch von 2 killen während ich mit Tristana solo gegen Ashe und Alistar kämpfern darf und dann lehnen sie auch noch Surrender ab als es 4 zu 20 steht.


----------



## Dominau (24. September 2011)

Langeweile 5/5
Mutter ist sauer auf mich 5/5
Kann nicht raus weil ich krank bin 5/5

Scheiß Tag heute!


----------



## Kamsi (24. September 2011)

1 woche lang oktoberfest kopie bei uns mit 1000 mann zelt mit animation

alle 30 minuten ein prosit der gemütlichkeit, prost ihr säcke und die ganzen anderen sprüche

leider nur ca 4km von mir entfernt und man hört alles

ich kriech noch nen blutrausch


----------



## Terrascream (24. September 2011)

(Ex)Freundin 5/5 

Müde 4/5


----------



## tear_jerker (24. September 2011)

Hausarbeit über adam smith, die unsichtbare hand und heutige Marktverhältnisse.....und ich hae keinerlei motivation das ding zu schreiben 3/5


----------



## Reflox (24. September 2011)

Ein Video mit 4 Aufrufen hat schon wieder diese verf***** Last Chaos Werbung! OVER NINETHOUSAND/5


----------



## Sh1k4ri (24. September 2011)

Weil ich krank bin nix machen zu können, d.h. wieder vorm Rechner sitzen und dumm reinglotzen : / 4/5


----------



## gradof (24. September 2011)

omg grad 2:0 bei LoL in Dominion verloren 5/5


----------



## Sigmea (25. September 2011)

Ich hab keine Ahnung ob ich in WoW meinen Paladin zocken soll oder mit Rift anfangen soll. -.-'    5/5


----------



## Kamsi (25. September 2011)

war noch nen vierteljahr und zocke sw:tor ^^


----------



## LeWhopper (25. September 2011)

Sau müde. Aber sobald ich mich ins Bett lege kann ich nicht schlafen. 5/5 und dann noch morgen früh raus 5/5 Ich könnt kotzen.


----------



## Kamsi (25. September 2011)

Der Drang steigt mit 2 Bratpfannen auf unseren Fake Oktoberfest zu gehen und dem Animateur die Fresse zu polieren

12 Stunden täglich schon 28 stunden - ICH KANN NICHT MEHR EIN PROSIT,PROST IHR SÄCKE,USW MEHR HÖREN


----------



## orkman (25. September 2011)

dass alle meine freunde von der uni neue beziehungen angefangen haben und ne freundin haben und ich anscheinend komplett leer ausgehe unendlich/5


----------



## Deanne (25. September 2011)

orkman schrieb:


> dass alle meine freunde von der uni neue beziehungen angefangen haben und ne freundin haben und ich anscheinend komplett leer ausgehe unendlich/5



Willkommen im Club. Setz dich hin, willst du nen Keks?


----------



## Olliruh (25. September 2011)

Deanne schrieb:


> Willkommen im Club. Setz dich hin, willst du nen Keks?



Den nehm ich doch gerne (:

__
Leute die sich nicht melden 100/5


----------



## Selor Kiith (25. September 2011)

orkman schrieb:


> dass alle meine freunde von der uni neue beziehungen angefangen haben und ne freundin haben und ich anscheinend komplett leer ausgehe unendlich/5



Irgendwer muss das Gewissen sein... gräme dich nicht eitler Thor, denn was lehrt uns die Zeit, nichts and'res, als das ihr Fluss ungewiss ist?


----------



## HitotsuSatori (26. September 2011)

Terroranrufe von unseriösen Lottofirmen und anderen Callcentern, die scheinbar nicht in der Lage sind, sich am Telefon zu melden, dafür aber mehr als zehn Mal pro Tag anrufen... 20/5


----------



## BlizzLord (26. September 2011)

HitotsuSatori schrieb:


> Terroranrufe von unseriösen Lottofirmen und anderen Callcentern, die scheinbar nicht in der Lage sind, sich am Telefon zu melden, dafür aber mehr als zehn Mal pro Tag anrufen... 20/5



Die Leute musst du schön verarschen ich hatte damals noch nie soviel Spaß.
Und irgendwann hören die Anrufe auch auf.


----------



## schneemaus (26. September 2011)

BlizzLord schrieb:


> Die Leute musst du schön verarschen ich hatte damals noch nie soviel Spaß.
> Und irgendwann hören die Anrufe auch auf.



Kann ich absolut beipflichten. Hab die ne Weile auch nur abgewürgt, die haben immer und immer wieder angerufen. Seit ich angefangen hab, die regelmäßig nach Strich und Faden zu veräppeln, bleiben die Anrufe aus :> Die Zeugen Jehovas standen auch bislang nur einmal vor meiner Tür... Woran das wohl lag :/


----------



## tear_jerker (26. September 2011)

bei verarschen müsst ihr aber vorsichtig sein, hatte mal einen kollegen der notgedrungen im callcenter arbeiten musste. glaubt mir da hasst jeder seine arbeit, aber man muss nee quote erfüllen. einmal hatte dann eine seiner gesprächspartner gesagt er soll kurz warten. paar sekunden später hatte sie mit eine schiripfeife ins telefon wie bekloppt reingetrellert. er hat seit dem nen hörschäden auf einer seite. ende vom lied für die gesprächspartnerin war ein klage wegen körperverletzung die auch durchging 

btt: das etwas unbefriedigende ende von from dust


----------



## Saji (26. September 2011)

Threads, auf die ich gerade antworten will und dann feststellen muss, dass sie, während ich schrieb, geschlossen wurden. 1/5

Dabei war's so ein feiner Text... *weint*


----------



## Wolfmania (26. September 2011)

Saji schrieb:


> Threads, auf die ich gerade antworten will und dann feststellen muss, dass sie, während ich schrieb, geschlossen wurden. 1/5



genau das  warum auch immer es geschlossen wurde...


----------



## Dominau (26. September 2011)

Vohin ein Video gesehn, Namen nicht gemerkt. Jetzt such ich es wie verrückt >.<


----------



## Reflox (26. September 2011)

Dominau schrieb:


> Vohin ein Video gesehn, Namen nicht gemerkt. Jetzt such ich es wie verrückt >.<



Verlauf nachsehen?


----------



## HitotsuSatori (26. September 2011)

BlizzLord schrieb:


> Die Leute musst du schön verarschen ich hatte damals noch nie soviel Spaß.
> Und irgendwann hören die Anrufe auch auf.



Ich würde sie ja verarschen, aber wenn am anderen Ende einfach niemand was sagt (aber auch nicht auflegt), geht das schlecht. Das mit der Trillerpfeife find ich allerdings schon wieder zu krass.


----------



## Laxera (26. September 2011)

krank sein 5 mio/5  - ich meine kaum ist es etwas weniger warm fange ich mir ne erkältung ein - WTF?....hab eigentlich ne gute körperabwehr 

mfg LAX


----------



## Konov (26. September 2011)

Laxera schrieb:


> krank sein 5 mio/5  - ich meine kaum ist es etwas weniger warm fange ich mir ne erkältung ein - WTF?....hab eigentlich ne gute körperabwehr
> 
> mfg LAX



Soviele Leute in meinem Umfeld haben auch irgendwelche Erkältungsanfälle, ich bin froh, dass ich es bisher geschafft habe, mir die Pest erfolgreich vom Leib zu halten.
Viel Hände waschen (lieber etwas zuviel als zu wenig), viel Trinken (regelmässig mit Vitamin C Zusatz oder Säfte) und lieber etwas wärmer anziehen, auch wenn man dann feststellt, es ist zu warm


----------



## Laxera (27. September 2011)

glaubst du das mach ich net? (habe mir als es anfing kalt zu werden jeden tag bisher ne halbe zitrone genemigt (vitamin C halt), klamotten die nicht zum wetter passen trag ich normal auch net und meine hände wasche ich oft (hasse es meine tastatur fettig oder dreckig werden zu lassen und so wasche ich die recht oft - habe aber trotzdem noch keine handwasch-fetisch ^^).....deshalb nervt es mich ja so, ich meine wenn ich in der "kälte" schwitzend und mit T-Shirt rumgerannt währe, dann ok (oder andere dinge gemacht hätte in dieser richtung)....aber so regt es mich echt auf, vor allem da ich genung "unvernünftige" sehe, die nicht krank sind 

btt: immer noch das ich eben krank bin 5 mio/5  und das ich deshalb auch net schlafen kann (einschlafen ist das hauptproblem) 10 mio/5 (bin deshalb übermüdet und schlecht drauf....leicht reizbar und so) und das meine augen extremst trocken sind - als wenn ich stundenlang auto/motorrad gefahren währe, ohne schutzbrille bzw. helm auf zu haben....3000/5 

mfg LAX
ps: fühl mich wie nen zombie (so auf "autopilot"  und bin zu nix zu gebrauchen (hing rum wie nen schluck wasser in ner kurve


----------



## Terrascream (27. September 2011)

Das ninjainvite in wow 5/5

Das es nur noch Massgilden gibt 4/5

So unnötig >.<


----------



## Haxxler (27. September 2011)

Dass wir heute FIFA12 reinbekommen und ich wohl von Kunden überrannt werde gleich 4/5


----------



## Grushdak (27. September 2011)

Kindergarten zahlt in letzter Zeit unpünktlich 5/5

Warte immer noch auf das Mainboard von ASUS (seit 4 Wochen ... 2 sollten es max sein) ~/5


----------



## ZAM (27. September 2011)

Das nach dem Einbau des neuen Mainboards plötzlich beide XBOX-Controller (1xKabel, 1xWireless) nicht mehr funktionieren. 10/5


----------



## Grushdak (27. September 2011)

... auch nicht entsprechenden Mainboardtreibern?
Oder hatte es erst funktioniert, und nun ist erst der Ausfall?

*soabzumBanküberfallgeh*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9vW6sl2CNCo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



greetz


----------



## ZAM (27. September 2011)

Grushdak schrieb:


> ... auch nicht entsprechenden Mainboardtreibern?
> Oder hatte es erst funktioniert, und nun ist erst der Ausfall?



Es hat am Tag vorher mit dem alten Rechner noch funktioniert. Der Receiver vom Wireless hat jetzt nen Totalausfall (wird gar nicht mehr registriert - Auch am Notebook nicht mehr  ), die Kabel-Variante ist ein Unknown Device in den USB-Devices (dadurch fallen die ganzen tollen, gegenseitig abgeschriebenen "manuell Installieren"-Tipps flach, weils die genannten Schritte da nicht gibt). 

(Chipsatz-)Treiber aktuell, Bios aktuell, Ports alle durchprobiert, andere Geräte angeschlossen (laufen), XBOX-Treiber erst installiert, dann angeschlossen und umgekehrt.


----------



## tear_jerker (27. September 2011)

etwas im usbport das vielleicht die kontakte geschrottet hat?


----------



## ZAM (27. September 2011)

tear_jerker schrieb:


> etwas im usbport das vielleicht die kontakte geschrottet hat?



Bestimmt - und das "irgendwas" kann ich mit welchen magischen Kräften einsehen? *g*


----------



## tear_jerker (27. September 2011)

also ich habe mainzelmännchen dafür 

im ernst: ka war nur meine vermutung als laie. vielleicht ein sandkorn das sich irgendwo rein gesetzt


----------



## Alux (27. September 2011)

meine Eltern  42/5...mal wieder   wird in letzter Zeit zur Gewohnheit


----------



## schepa (27. September 2011)

Meine Minecraft Welt gelöscht, obwohl ich nnur ne Testwelt löschen wollte 100000/5
Unsere Spanischlehrerin 5/5. Ich haße sie, sie mich


----------



## Kamsi (27. September 2011)

vorne oder hinten reinsteckt zam ? habe gemerkt das ich bei meinen tv pc nur hinten usb stecker nutzen kann weil die vorne kriechstrom führen und ich dadurch nen quietschen im sound habe weil ich vorne die boxen dran habe ^^


mich bei der chipssorte vergriffen hot statt paprika scheisse sind die scharf


----------



## Ceiwyn (27. September 2011)

Die Radiosender kürzen ständig das Bundesverfassungsgericht mit BVG ab. Eigentlich sollte man sich darüber nicht aufregen, aber solche faulen Typen sind sich zu fein für die geringste Recherche nach dem Motto "ich bin so schlau, ich weiß das sowieso alles". Man muss nur mal den Namen bei Google eingeben und man hat die korrekte Abkürzung, das dauert keine drei Sekunden. 
Aber das sind ja nur die kleinen Fehler, die mir so auffallen. Die vielen anderen kleinen Fehler merkt man ja gar nicht. 

Unterm Strich daher 5/5, weil das Niveau der Medien immer weiter abnimmt. Kritische Fragen werden sowieso nicht mehr gestellt.


----------



## Kamsi (27. September 2011)

bvg heisst auch der öffentliche nahverkehr in berlin laut wiki ^^


----------



## HitotsuSatori (27. September 2011)

Die Dauergereiztheit meiner Mutter. Wenn ich doch nur genug Geld für ne eigene Wohnung hätte... Dann müsste ich mir das dumme Gesülze nicht mehr anhören und hätte endlich mal meine Ruhe! overninethousand/5


----------



## Kamsi (27. September 2011)

13 street hat navy ncis abgesetzt und die anderen sender bringen auch nichts mehr so grossartiges 

5/5


----------



## Saji (28. September 2011)

Bei buffed in den Threads mit J und K durch die Posts schalten zu wollen... 4/5


----------



## Kamsi (28. September 2011)

versuch es mit der leertaste ^^


----------



## Saji (28. September 2011)

Kamsi schrieb:


> versuch es mit der leertaste ^^



YES MASTER!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## M1ghtymage (28. September 2011)

BF3 Beta. Der scheiss stürzt nach Sekunden bereits ab und dann kann ich den Stecker vom PC ziehen, weil nix reagiert.


----------



## tear_jerker (28. September 2011)

du kannst schon die bf 3 beta spielen? dachte die startet erst morgen oO

edit: nvm hab grad gesehen das vorbesteller seit gestenr zocken können


----------



## Saji (28. September 2011)

M1ghtymage schrieb:


> BF3 Beta. Der scheiss stürzt nach Sekunden bereits ab und dann kann ich den Stecker vom PC ziehen, weil nix reagiert.



Tja, Beta Field eben... 5/5
Weil sie es nie schaffen werden eine vernünftige Beta rauszubringen. ^^


----------



## HitotsuSatori (28. September 2011)

Bauarbeiten vor dem Haus. 5/5
Dass einer der Bauarbeiter jetzt auch noch Rohre zersägt. 100/5 Ist ja noch nicht laut genug...


----------



## Konov (28. September 2011)

Klausurenwoche... 5/5

Am Wochenende wird wohl tolles Wetter und ich muss doch die meiste Zeit lernen.


----------



## M1ghtymage (28. September 2011)

Fifa 12 für 55€ bei Amazon gekauft und bei Saturn kostet es 33€ und ist schon heute rausgekommen 5/5


----------



## Sh1k4ri (28. September 2011)

M1ghtymage schrieb:


> Fifa 12 für 55&#8364; bei Amazon gekauft und bei Saturn kostet es 33&#8364; und ist schon heute rausgekommen 5/5



Gamestop hatte es schon seit Montag 

Topic:

Grafikkarte kackt beim zocken ab, was nun scho wieder los ? -.- 10/5


----------



## Kamsi (28. September 2011)

dvd wiedergabe stürzt beim abspielen ab

starte neu nachdem ich garnicht mehr abspielen kann 

pc startet findet aber das bluray laufwerk nicht mehr - fahre pc runter starte hoch pc bleibt bei dem fahnen ladesymbol hängen.

5/5


----------



## Sh1k4ri (28. September 2011)

Meine Mutter... unendlich/5, heult rum wenn ich mir mein Tattoo stechen lasse, natürlich hör ich auch auf sowat -.-*


----------



## Ceiwyn (29. September 2011)

5/5 Marktkauf

Wollte mir Fifa 12 dort kaufen, weils nur 40 Euro kostet. Das erste was ich sehe ist das "Marktkauf setzt ein Zeichen - hier gibts keine Killerspiele ab 18" - Schild. Ich darf mir also als Erwachsener, mündiger Bürger nicht das kaufen, was ich gerne möchte. Weil der Laden es besser weiß und mir helfen will. Noch dazu gibts dort Fifa nur in Leerboxen, muss mir also von der Info die Packung aufreißen lassen. Wenn man dann noch sieht, wie die mit den DVDs umgehen, sie einfach so "nackt" auf dem Tisch rumschieben etc... ne danke. Bin dann nebenan zum Müller und hab 5 Euro mehr bezahlt, aber immerhin eine verschlossene, ordentliche Verpackung bekommen. Und der Laden hat wenigstens noch "Killerspiele". 

Lieber ein paar Euro drauflegen als diesen Drecksladen noch zu unterstützen.


----------



## Kamsi (29. September 2011)

5/5 kopfweh bei dem schönen wetter


----------



## HitotsuSatori (29. September 2011)

Dass ich meinen externen Brenner auseinandernehmen musste, weil er die DVD eines Kumpels partout nicht mehr ausspucken wollte. Oo 4/5


----------



## Selor Kiith (29. September 2011)

Das fortlaufende PR Desaster bei Cryptic... und alles nur Schuld der Franzosen und Chinesen 2/5


----------



## Konov (29. September 2011)

Kein Bock auf die Lernerei  3/5


----------



## Deanne (29. September 2011)

5/5: Spontane Absagen.

"Lass mal in den Rheinpark fahren! 15:30 treffen wir uns."

Ich rase nach Hause, dusche und ziehe mich um, und dann kommt die Absage, weil man doch keine Lust hat. ARGH!


----------



## Ellesmere (29. September 2011)

Heute den Büroschlüssel zu Hause liegen gelassen 3/5 
Und das an dem einzigen Tag, an dem ich alleine im Büro bin 10/5 
Das ich deswegen noch mal nach Hause radeln durfte! 15 Kilometer für´n Arsch (im übertragenen Sinne - der Sattel ist recht bequem^^)  10000..../5


----------



## tear_jerker (29. September 2011)

das bf3 beta keys nur für fb likes vergeben werden . toll wenn man wie ich aus prinzip kein social network account hat 4/5


----------



## orkman (29. September 2011)

Ellesmere schrieb:


> Heute den Büroschlüssel zu Hause liegen gelassen 3/5
> Und das an dem einzigen Tag, an dem ich alleine im Büro bin 10/5
> Das ich deswegen noch mal nach Hause radeln durfte! 15 Kilometer für´n Arsch (im übertragenen Sinne - der Sattel ist recht bequem^^) 10000..../5



sry aber ich fall gleich vom stuhl vor lachen ... xD echt jetzt wie geil is das denn 

kannst ja auch nen fake account machen unter falschem namen und ohne fotos, und dann liken und key holn

BTT: dass ich jetzt noch zu meinem bruder in die wohnung muss um ihm seinen fernseher und sein wifi zu erklaeren


----------



## Saji (29. September 2011)

Dieser *piep* *piep* *piiiiieeeep*! RAGE/5





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## tear_jerker (29. September 2011)

du kannst es auch vorher runterladen. du brauchst nur einen gültigen ausweis mit dessen nummer du nachweisen kannst das du 18 oder älter bist. istd as nicht der fall darfst du es eh nicht spielen


----------



## Saji (29. September 2011)

tear_jerker schrieb:


> du kannst es auch vorher runterladen. du brauchst nur einen gültigen ausweis mit dessen nummer du nachweisen kannst das du 18 oder älter bist. istd as nicht der fall darfst du es eh nicht spielen



Ich denke mal das ich mit 22 alt genug bin. Und danke für den Tipp, nur sind EAs Server dermaßen überlastet im Moment, dass man sich nicht per Perso ausweisen kann.
Lade die Beta jetzt über Torrent mit leckeren 600kb/s.  Dann nur noch den Key dafür bekommen. Hoffentlich komme ich da dann durch.


----------



## B-R-A-I-N (29. September 2011)

Der Tipp von Taff ( Ging um das Thema Kino & Rechte im Kino)

"Und wenn die Schlange mal wieder zu lang ist, vergessen sie nicht, vordrängeln ist NICHT verboten"

Super Tipp -.- 1/5


----------



## Dominau (29. September 2011)

Mein neues Minecraft Projekt. Sitz schon den ganzen Tag an dem Redstone Zeug, damit alles reibungslos funktioniert, und jetzt siehts so aus als ob ich
das von vorne machen darf wegen Platzmangel :<

3/5. Ist ja nur ein Spiel ..


----------



## tear_jerker (29. September 2011)

lad dir einfach ein worldeditor runter kopier den auschnitt raus und lad in in eine bessere umgebung. oder mach die mit den worldeditor platz für dein projekt


----------



## Skatero (29. September 2011)

tear_jerker schrieb:


> das bf3 beta keys nur für fb likes vergeben werden . toll wenn man wie ich aus prinzip kein social network account hat 4/5



Wenn man den Key einfach weitergeben kann, kannst du meinen haben. Ich geh morgen sowieso in die Ferien.


----------



## Tilbie (29. September 2011)

Ich habe meinen Stuhl "gekillt" 5/5 D:


----------



## M1ghtymage (29. September 2011)

Saturn 5/5 Bin um 6:45 Uhr zum Saturn nach Darmstadt gefahren für Fifa 12 und es war ausverkauft. Das Regal fasste auch höchstens 30-50 Exemplare. Drecks Beschissverein, da kauf ich nie wieder.


----------



## Reflox (29. September 2011)

M1ghtymage schrieb:


> Saturn 5/5 Bin um 6:45 Uhr zum Saturn nach Darmstadt gefahren für Fifa 12 und es war ausverkauft. Das Regal fasste auch höchstens 30-50 Exemplare. Drecks Beschissverein, da kauf ich nie wieder.



Da lohnt es sich in einem Kaff zu wohnen 
Ich werde es mir morgen oder so holen.


Mein Lehrer 5/5 "Ich hab die Blätter zuhause auf dem Pult liegen lassen." "Was ist denn das für eine Ausrede?" Gar keine, du Intelligenzbestie


----------



## Legendary (29. September 2011)

M1ghtymage schrieb:


> Saturn 5/5 Bin um 6:45 Uhr zum Saturn nach Darmstadt gefahren für Fifa 12 und es war ausverkauft. Das Regal fasste auch höchstens 30-50 Exemplare. Drecks Beschissverein, da kauf ich nie wieder.



Für so nen scheiß Spiel fährst du so früh zum Saturn? Omg...ich dachte die Leute flippen nur bei WoW Erweiterungen so aus. xD 


PS: I hate football <3

Das ich Samstag Kurs hab FU/5


----------



## tear_jerker (29. September 2011)

Skatero schrieb:


> Wenn man den Key einfach weitergeben kann, kannst du meinen haben. Ich geh morgen sowieso in die Ferien.




danke für das nette angebot, aber mir gehts ähnlich. bin ab samstag früh für 2 wochen bei meinen eltern in berlin und hab da nur nen lappi der bei weitem nicht die bf3 anforderungen erfüllt...außerdem nur nee 1mb leitung bei meinen ellis^^ wollte es halt davor mal antesten, aber naja, shit happens


----------



## M1ghtymage (29. September 2011)

AÖ-Ravenation schrieb:


> Für so nen scheiß Spiel fährst du so früh zum Saturn? Omg...ich dachte die Leute flippen nur bei WoW Erweiterungen so aus. xD



Die Hauptsache habe ich weggelassen >_< Beim Saturn in Darmstadt kostet es nur 33€ für jede Konsole. Ich habe das Spiel zwar (da bei Amazon bestellt) aber ich wollte es halt billig haben und das teure Amazon Fifa zurückschicken.


----------



## Konov (29. September 2011)

BF3 Beta Key Zugang überlastet. ^^ 1/5


----------



## Ceiwyn (29. September 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> BF3 Beta Key Zugang überlastet. ^^ 1/5



Für den Key braucht man doch zwingend Facebook, oder?


----------



## Konov (29. September 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Für den Key braucht man doch zwingend Facebook, oder?



Jo hab nen Fake Account dort, aber die Facebook Seite ist halt total überlastet. ^^


----------



## Ceiwyn (29. September 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Jo hab nen Fake Account dort, aber die Facebook Seite ist halt total überlastet. ^^



Fake Account... joa mach ich morgen früh auch wenn ich aufsteh. Denk mal morgens um 8 dürfts ruhiger sein. ^^


----------



## NexxLoL (29. September 2011)

dass ich nächste Woche nicht auf die Never Say Die! Tour kann weil ich auf einem 18. Geburtstag bin, und vermutlich verschissen hab wenn ich da nicht aufkreutze  ich will doch nur Suicide Silence und As Blood Runs Black sehen... :/

5/5


----------



## schneemaus (29. September 2011)

Dass YT nich geht, wenn ich mir grade schön Videos angucke und meine Favoritenliste erweitere 5/5


----------



## Konov (29. September 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Fake Account... joa mach ich morgen früh auch wenn ich aufsteh. Denk mal morgens um 8 dürfts ruhiger sein. ^^



Bei mir wird das heute abend wohl auch nix mehr. Eben ging die Seite, aber mein Personalausweis ist seit 5 Monaten abgelaufen... AHAHAHAHA morgen mal zum Amt und neuen beantragen


----------



## tear_jerker (29. September 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Bei mir wird das heute abend wohl auch nix mehr. Eben ging die Seite, aber mein Personalausweis ist seit 5 Monaten abgelaufen... AHAHAHAHA morgen mal zum Amt und neuen beantragen




du brauchst kein fb wie ich im kleingedruckten festgestellt habe. auf fb steht das jeder der kein fb account hat sich den betakey über betakeys.battlefield.com holen. das "s" an "betakeys" ist wichtig, ohne wird man wieder auf fb geleitet. leider waren da vorhin die server nicht erreichbar 

edit: ab 23h, also jetzt, brauchst du keinen altersnachweis mehr zu erbringen


----------



## Konov (29. September 2011)

tear_jerker schrieb:


> du brauchst kein fb wie ich im kleingedruckten festgestellt habe. auf fb steht das jeder der kein fb account hat sich den betakey über betakeys.battlefield.com holen. das "s" an "betakeys" ist wichtig, ohne wird man wieder auf fb geleitet. leider waren da vorhin die server nicht erreichbar
> 
> edit: ab 23h, also jetzt, brauchst du keinen altersnachweis mehr zu erbringen



Geht alles nit, alle Server offline. ^^


----------



## Grushdak (29. September 2011)

Arghhhh, das Amt "droht" mir bei Nichtreaktion auf einen Brief, den ich nie enthalten habe .... Full/180
nix Neues zu meinem bezahlten aber nicht vorhandenen Mainboard 20/20
Schmerzen 100/100
Aber wenn ich das Schlechte weglasse, geht es mir doch gut.^^


----------



## Ceiwyn (29. September 2011)

tear_jerker schrieb:


> du brauchst kein fb wie ich im kleingedruckten festgestellt habe. auf fb steht das jeder der kein fb account hat sich den betakey über betakeys.battlefield.com holen. das "s" an "betakeys" ist wichtig, ohne wird man wieder auf fb geleitet. leider waren da vorhin die server nicht erreichbar
> 
> edit: ab 23h, also jetzt, brauchst du keinen altersnachweis mehr zu erbringen



Da kommt bei mir nur die T-Online Navigationshilfe. ^^


----------



## Assari (29. September 2011)

Morgen Musik Klausur 10/5

Drecks Fach... Musik ist ja ansich cool, aber nicht so eine Barock-Klassik Fugen kacke... dreck da -.-

Gute nacht *grml*


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (30. September 2011)

Fiese Erkältung weil ein Penner ausem Deutsch LK mich angesteckt hat 5/5


----------



## HitotsuSatori (30. September 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Bei mir wird das heute abend wohl auch nix mehr. Eben ging die Seite, aber mein Personalausweis ist seit 5 Monaten abgelaufen... AHAHAHAHA morgen mal zum Amt und neuen beantragen



Das kostet 10 Euro Strafe. ^^

BTT: Allianzkiddies, die einen beim Übernehmen von Halaa stressen. Da farmt man 200 Kristallpulverproben, um dann von nem dummen Zwei-Tasten-Schurken genervt zu werden. 100/5


----------



## Ceiwyn (30. September 2011)

Beschissener Stundenplan für die Uni 5/5

Ich kann nur Freitagmorgen bzw. Mittag zum Hallenfußball, ansonsten kommen mir immer Vorlesungen dazwischen. Welcher Hirni legt Fußball aber auch immer auf 13:30-16:00 Uhr? Dabei hab ich Freitagabend noch Capoeira... schöne Scheiße.


----------



## Delso (30. September 2011)

HitotsuSatori schrieb:


> Das kostet 10 Euro Strafe. ^^




Mein Perso ist diesen Monat runde 2 Jahre abgelaufen XD


----------



## BlizzLord (30. September 2011)

betakeys.battlefield.de und man brauch keinen failbook account. 

Und battlefield 3 wird ein riesen reinfall nicht wegen dem Gameplay sondern weil diese verdammten Idioten die scheisse einfach nur so kompliziert machen mussten...

Erst Origins downloaden account erstellen damit dann B3 starten das dich wiederum auf diese battlelog scheisse weiterleitet(via Browser)

Von dort aus startet man dann das Spiel...

Und natürlich funktioniert das joinen dann nur alle 100 Versuche mal und man darf sich jedesmal wenn es einen Fehler gab auf der Seite sowie in Origins abmelden und neu anmelden.

B3 kauf ich mir bestimmt nicht solch ein bullshit. <.<


----------



## HitotsuSatori (30. September 2011)

Delso schrieb:


> Mein Perso ist diesen Monat runde 2 Jahre abgelaufen XD



Okay... Hat es bestimmte Gründe, dass du den nicht erneuern lässt? Normal erscheint mir das ja eher nicht, vor Allem, weil zumindest ich von sämtlichen Institutionen (Bank, Uni etc.) schriftlich darauf hingewiesen wurde, dass mein Ausweis abgelaufen ist (war zwei Monate drüber). EC-Kauf in Geschäften war auch nicht möglich, wenn es eine Ausweiskontrolle gab...


----------



## Konov (30. September 2011)

HitotsuSatori schrieb:


> Das kostet 10 Euro Strafe. ^^
> 
> BTT: Allianzkiddies, die einen beim Übernehmen von Halaa stressen. Da farmt man 200 Kristallpulverproben, um dann von nem dummen Zwei-Tasten-Schurken genervt zu werden. 100/5



Hab mir heut nen neuen Perso ausstellen lassen und musste keine Strafe zahlen. ^^

@BlizzLord 
Werde es mir auch nicht holen.
Erstens hab ich zu wenig Zeit zum intensiven Zocken und zweitens ist mir das auch zu kompliziert geworden mit diesen ganzen Download, Einlogg, umlogg Geschichten hier und da... hin und her... früher war das alles so einfach.
Spiel installiert und los gings. Heute muss man sich auf 3 Seiten registrieren und haufen Programme runterladen und nebenbei laufen lassen... ne danke.

Wenn ich zocke, will ich entspannt zocken.


----------



## Tilbie (30. September 2011)

Schlechtes gefühl bei E-Technik Klausur 5/5


----------



## Kamsi (30. September 2011)

mein schreibtischbutler mit uhr/temperatur und 4 farbigen licht hat ne defekte digital anzeige  nichtmal 2 wochen hat der gehalten jetzt habe ich nur noch einen acry stiftehalter

37%


----------



## Dracun (1. Oktober 2011)

Oh mein Gott!
Und das sind unsere Volksvertreter? Das ist einfach nur peinlich  200/5
http://daserste.ndr.de/panorama/archiv/2011/rettungsschirm111.html


----------



## iShock (1. Oktober 2011)

absolutes sign @ Dracun oO


----------



## BlizzLord (1. Oktober 2011)

Dracun schrieb:


> Oh mein Gott!
> Und das sind unsere Volksvertreter? Das ist einfach nur peinlich  200/5
> http://daserste.ndr....sschirm111.html



Wobei mir dieses Arrogante von dennen aufn Zeiger geht.
Wenn sie dann mal mit einem Politikern diskutieren kommen nur vorgesetzte/windelweiche Fragen und nichts wird hinterfragt.

Sollen lieber mal vorm eigenen Hof kehren. :/
Aber schön immer die anderen niedermachen davon lebt diese Medium(Ich verteidige diese idioten die uns vertreten wollen jetzt nicht geht nur ums Prinzip)


----------



## Laxera (1. Oktober 2011)

hm....

schnupfen 5000/5 (wird ja schon besser - aber bei mir ist es halt, wenn der schnupfen seinen höhepunkt erreicht hat, so, das ich keine luft mehr kriege (also gefühlt) d.h. ich fühl mich ständig als wenn ich ersticken würde (das man so natürlich z.B. keinen erholsamen schlaf hat ist schon klar, wenn man denn überhaupt einschlafen kann, noch dazu hebt mein taschentuch verbraucht ab.....brauch die dafür sonst (unterm jahr) eigentlich nie ^^......und ne scheiß stimme hab ich dann auch, weil ich durch mund atmen muss dann und so alles austrocknet, auch wenn ich 5 liter und mehr trinke 

BF3? - sorry, nope, wird net gekauft (a) denke ich nicht das mein jetziger PC es laden würde und b) bin bisher auch gut ohne jegliches BF ausgekommen und c) ich hasse über-hypte spiele, denn die können einen nur enttäuschen (gibt ein paar ausnahmen - sind aber wenige))

mfg LAX


----------



## Sh1k4ri (1. Oktober 2011)

BF3 wird zurecht gehyped. Schau dir BF 1942, BF2, Bad Company 1&2 an. Jedes Spiel war/ist ein Klassiker. BF3 wird dem nochmal die Krone aufsetzen. 

B2T:

FIFA 12 zur Zeit... 10/5


----------



## Selor Kiith (1. Oktober 2011)

VRR Fahrplan... ich muss um 3:30 Uhr aufstehen um den Bus um 4:00 zu erwischen damit ich um 4:48 Uhr beim THW bin... obwohl ich erst um 6:30 da sein müsste aber zwischen 4:48 Uhr und 7:16 Uhr kein Bus da fährt... 5/5

Jetzt schon schlafen gehen 4/5... dabei lief noch nichtmal das Sandmännchen...


----------



## Konov (1. Oktober 2011)

Selor schrieb:


> VRR Fahrplan... ich muss um 3:30 Uhr aufstehen um den Bus um 4:00 zu erwischen damit ich um 4:48 Uhr beim THW bin... obwohl ich erst um 6:30 da sein müsste aber zwischen 4:48 Uhr und 7:16 Uhr kein Bus da fährt... 5/5
> 
> Jetzt schon schlafen gehen 4/5... dabei lief noch nichtmal das Sandmännchen...



Na dann hoffe ich für dich, dass du wenigstens ruhig schlafen kannst.


----------



## B-R-A-I-N (1. Oktober 2011)

Selor schrieb:


> VRR Fahrplan... ich muss um 3:30 Uhr aufstehen um den Bus um 4:00 zu erwischen damit ich um 4:48 Uhr beim THW bin... obwohl ich erst um 6:30 da sein müsste aber zwischen 4:48 Uhr und 7:16 Uhr kein Bus da fährt... 5/5
> 
> Jetzt schon schlafen gehen 4/5... dabei lief noch nichtmal das Sandmännchen...


Oha, mein Beileid :<

BTT: Muss noch auf meine Pizza warten :> 0,1/5 weil's gleich lecker Essen gibt


----------



## Alux (2. Oktober 2011)

Vor nicht ganz 3 Wochen 4 Bücher gekauft und schon wieder alle durch. Dachte die 2700 Seiten (gesamt) halten mal ein wenig länger. 7/5


----------



## Deanne (2. Oktober 2011)

5/5: Gestern dank einer Freundin das perfekte Geschenk für meinen Cousin verpasst. -_____-

Stand in Dortmund im Parkhaus 10 Minuten lang neben Mario Götze und als ich mich dann trauen wollte, nach einem Autogramm für meinen Cousin zu fragen, kotzt meine Freundin neben ein Auto und fällt um. Natürlich musste ich sofort hinlaufen und ihr helfen und danach war er weg.


----------



## HitotsuSatori (2. Oktober 2011)

Deanne schrieb:


> 5/5: Gestern dank einer Freundin das perfekte Geschenk für meinen Cousin verpasst. -_____-
> 
> Stand in Dortmund im Parkhaus 10 Minuten lang neben Mario Götze und als ich mich dann trauen wollte, nach einem Autogramm für meinen Cousin zu fragen, kotzt meine Freundin neben ein Auto und fällt um. Natürlich musste ich sofort hinlaufen und ihr helfen und danach war er weg.



Wer ist Mario Götze? Und wieso kotzt deine Freundin einfach so? Oo


----------



## Alux (2. Oktober 2011)

HitotsuSatori schrieb:


> Wer ist Mario Götze? Und wieso kotzt deine Freundin einfach so? Oo



Das sind gute Fragen.
Die 1. Antwort ist  [url="http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mario_G%C3%B6tze"]Mario Götze - Fußballer[/url]


----------



## Kamsi (2. Oktober 2011)

HitotsuSatori schrieb:


> Und wieso kotzt deine Freundin einfach so? Oo





> Für einen Hitzschlag (Hyperthermiesyndrom) typische Symptome sind Kopfschmerzen, Übelkeit und Schwindel. Der Betroffene ist erkennbar hilfsbedürftig, fühlt sich benommen und kann sich möglicherweise nur taumelnd vorwärts bewegen.



kotzen und umkippen hört sich nach zuviel sonne an 

@deanne

vieleicht man nen brief an bvg schreiben mit bitte um autogramm 

http://www.autogrammadressen.net/autogrammadresse/mario-goetze.html


----------



## Sh1k4ri (2. Oktober 2011)

gestern Abend 10/5
Filmriss (ich kann mich noch dran erinnern, dass ich im Club ein Bier bestellt hatte, danach ist alles wech.) 1000/5
Handyakku weg (wtf?) 10/5
dass ich mich alle 20 Minuten übergeben muss 5/5
nicht zum Konzert gehen zu können deswegen ... kp/5.


----------



## Alux (2. Oktober 2011)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> gestern Abend 10/5
> Filmriss (ich kann mich noch dran erinnern, dass ich im Club ein Bier bestellt hatte, danach ist alles wech.) 1000/5
> Handyakku weg (wtf?) 10/5
> dass ich mich alle 20 Minuten übergeben muss 5/5
> nicht zum Konzert gehen zu können deswegen ... kp/5.



du hast mein vollstes Mitgefühl, mir gings Freitag ähnlich


----------



## Deanne (2. Oktober 2011)

HitotsuSatori schrieb:


> Wer ist Mario Götze? Und wieso kotzt deine Freundin einfach so? Oo



Frage 1 wurde ja beantwortet und Frage 2 ist auch einfach zu beantworten: nein, es lag nicht an der Hitze, da es gegen Abend abgekühlt hatte. Sie war einfach hackevoll.


----------



## Kamsi (2. Oktober 2011)

shaki mal deinen körper nach tatoos abgesucht oder ob du im badezimmer nen tiger hast ? ^^

das mit karten ist natürlich blöd 

Hat das Bier vieleicht irgendwie komisch geschmeckt ?


----------



## Konov (2. Oktober 2011)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> gestern Abend 10/5
> Filmriss (ich kann mich noch dran erinnern, dass ich im Club ein Bier bestellt hatte, danach ist alles wech.) 1000/5
> Handyakku weg (wtf?) 10/5
> dass ich mich alle 20 Minuten übergeben muss 5/5
> nicht zum Konzert gehen zu können deswegen ... kp/5.



Lerne daraus, junger Padawan!


----------



## Sh1k4ri (2. Oktober 2011)

Nein ein typischer Hangover war das nicht.  Ich ärgere mich bloß über mein Handy. Wie kann ich den Akku verloren haben ? Meine Kollegen hab ich auch noch nicht erreichen können, falls die noch leben.

Und das Konzert... ja ärgerlich, aber da ich nur 10 &#8364; bezahlt hab eig. nicht so tragisch, mit Übelkeit dahin hatte ich jetzt nicht so Bock.


----------



## H2OTest (2. Oktober 2011)

tja was isst man auch roofies?


----------



## M1ghtymage (3. Oktober 2011)

100/5 Fifa 12: Ich mache das selbe Spiel bereits zum 11. Mal. Jedes mal verliere ich und starte neu. Die Gegner sind immer schneller im Angriff, ich komme nie hinterher. Wenn ich angreife, sind alle Verteidiger schneller und ich stehe immer alleine gegen 5 Leute da. Kein Dribbeln oder Tricksen zeigt Wirkung, da der Gegner Aimbot hat und genau dahin läuft, wo ich hinlaufe. Jeder gegnerische Spieler mit 70 Rating kann meine 11 Spieler alle zusammen austricksen, weil ich überhaupt nicht hinterherkomme und jeder Einbeinige schneller ist als meine gesamte Mannschaft.


----------



## Deanne (3. Oktober 2011)

4/5: Entweder man hockt alleine zuhause und hat nichts zu tun oder zehn Leute fragen am gleichen Tag, ob man etwas unternehmen will. Hab für heute schon drei Anfragen und kann mich nicht entscheiden.


----------



## Konov (3. Oktober 2011)

Deanne schrieb:


> 4/5: Entweder man hockt alleine zuhause und hat nichts zu tun oder zehn Leute fragen am gleichen Tag, ob man etwas unternehmen will. Hab für heute schon drei Anfragen und kann mich nicht entscheiden.



Luxus-Sorgen!


----------



## Ol@f (3. Oktober 2011)

3/5 C: Pointer sind blöd


----------



## Kamsi (4. Oktober 2011)

Media Markt mit seiner neuen volksverdummungsaktion

In deren neuen werbespot wird das angebote vergleichen und sonderangebote so dargestellt als würde man katzenbabies töten


----------



## Saji (4. Oktober 2011)

Kamsi schrieb:


> Media Markt mit seiner neuen volksverdummungsaktion
> 
> In deren neuen werbespot wird das angebote vergleichen und sonderangebote so dargestellt als würde man katzenbabies töten



This. Selbst als ehemaliger Medianer kann ich da nur mit dem Kopf schütteln. Zumal Media Markt, wenn man sich den Prospekt zur neuen "Philosophie" durchliest, dem Kunden das Handeln um den Preis komplett, ich nenne es mal, verbieten will. Unter dem Motto, "Unser Preis ist eh der Beste, du kriegst eh keinen anderen".


----------



## M1ghtymage (4. Oktober 2011)

Welcher Spot?


----------



## LeWhopper (4. Oktober 2011)

M1ghtymage schrieb:


> Welcher Spot?



Würde mich auch interessieren. Hab seit 2 Jahren keinen Fernseher mehr. 

Zwei mal mit der Familie zum Schwimmbad gefahren und morgens zur Öffnungszeit schon brechend voll, so dass keine Kabinen mehr frei sind. 5/5 (Sonntag und Heute)


----------



## Kamsi (4. Oktober 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Cahogai5za8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




es wird auch keine prospekte mehr in tageszeitungen geben und ich will nicht wissen wieviel die 2 minuten kosten an werbezeit ^^


----------



## Saji (4. Oktober 2011)

Kamsi schrieb:


> es wird auch keine prospekte mehr in tageszeitungen geben und ich will nicht wissen wieviel die 2 minuten kosten an werbezeit ^^



Es gibt nur zur Zeit einen in dem das neue Gehabe propagandiert wird. Was mir persönlich besonders sauer aufstößt ist das:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Quelle: Media Markt Prospekt

Ich frage mich, wie dass dann in der Praxis durchgezogen wird. Jedenfalls nicht sehr angenehm für die Verkäufer. Und für die Kunden sowieso.


----------



## Magogan (4. Oktober 2011)

Im MediaMarkt habe ich letztens 30 Euro für einen HDMI-zu-DVI-Adapter bezahlt ... naja, aber ich brauchte ihn leider sofort ... 30 Euro! Für so ein winziges Ding!

Da das aber schon ein wenig her ist ... hmm ... 1/5


----------



## Ellesmere (4. Oktober 2011)

Magogan schrieb:


> Im MediaMarkt habe ich letztens 30 Euro für einen HDMI-zu-DVI-Adapter bezahlt ... naja, aber ich brauchte ihn leider sofort ... 30 Euro! Für so ein winziges Ding!
> 
> Da das aber schon ein wenig her ist ... hmm ... 1/5




Vor dem Ragal stand ich auch ...oO. Zum Glück brauchte ich ihn nicht sofort und habs dann doch lieber über Amazon bestellt...
Vor allem die Verkäufer in dem Geschäft tun mir leid. Was wird es da für Diskussionen geben ?! Und ohne Prospekte in der Tageszeitung werd ich erst gar nicht dort auf laufen ...
btt:

Das ich gerad meinen wunderschönen Leihwagen abgeben musste 4/5


----------



## Konov (4. Oktober 2011)

Bei Saturn gibts heut ne Digicam für 79 Euro, die sonst das dreifache kosten würde.
Naja aber ich wollte nicht um 8 Uhr aufstehen und der erste in der Schlange sein. 

Diese Supersondermegarabattschlagmichtot Angebote gehen mir auch aufn Keks.

@Topic
Wird ne lange Woche 5/5
Und die danach auch 5/5


----------



## Reflox (4. Oktober 2011)

Steam-Shop total zerschossen 4/5
Grafikkarte ist auch langsam tot 5/5


----------



## Konov (4. Oktober 2011)

Das gewisse Leute bei mir anrufen, den üblichen Bullshit erzählen, sagen es "fiept irgendwas", dann die Verbindung unterbrochen ist und sie dann nicht zurückrufen.  5/5


----------



## LeWhopper (4. Oktober 2011)

Ah durch den Werbespot bin ich noch mehr verwirrt als vorher^^ Aber der Bericht hier hat mir größtenteil klarheit verschafft. http://www.faz.net/a...b-11447739.html


----------



## Kamsi (4. Oktober 2011)

und genau das will mediamarkt erreichen - erst verwirren dann suggerien das preisvergleich böse und dann das man gefälligst nur noch zum empholen verkaufspreis kauft ^^

aber gibt ja noch noch zum glück weltbild,amazon und saturn zieht auch noch nicht mit


----------



## LeWhopper (4. Oktober 2011)

Kamsi schrieb:


> und genau das will mediamarkt erreichen - erst verwirren dann suggerien das preisvergleich böse und dann das man gefälligst nur noch zum empholen verkaufspreis kauft ^^
> 
> aber gibt ja noch noch zum glück weltbild,amazon und saturn zieht auch noch nicht mit



Saturn und Media Markt gehören ja eh zur Metro Group. Nur Saturn macht einen auf Edel und Media Markt eher auf Discounter


----------



## tear_jerker (4. Oktober 2011)

ganz ehrlich: ich weiß nicht was ihr gegen die neue preispolitik von mm habt. so wie ichd as verstanden habe haben sie eldiglich gesagt das es keine sonderangebote mit kondition (also in bestimmter zeitspanne, oder wenn du das kaufst dann kriegste das) mehr gibt und im gegenzug möchte man den preis dauerhaft niedirger halten als die direkten konkurrenten. finde ich nicht verkehrt.


----------



## BlizzLord (4. Oktober 2011)

tear_jerker schrieb:


> ganz ehrlich: ich weiß nicht was ihr gegen die neue preispolitik von mm habt. so wie ichd as verstanden habe haben sie eldiglich gesagt das es keine sonderangebote mit kondition (also in bestimmter zeitspanne, oder wenn du das kaufst dann kriegste das) mehr gibt und im gegenzug möchte man den preis dauerhaft niedirger halten als die direkten konkurrenten. finde ich nicht verkehrt.



Sie werden ihr "Tiefpreis Versprechen" nur nie einhalten.


----------



## tear_jerker (4. Oktober 2011)

das steht ja auf einem anderen blatt 

btt: lol auf meinem 15" lappi spielen ist sehr unübersichtlich :/   2/5


----------



## Saji (4. Oktober 2011)

LeWhopper schrieb:


> Ah durch den Werbespot bin ich noch mehr verwirrt als vorher^^ Aber der Bericht hier hat mir größtenteil klarheit verschafft.* http://www.faz.net/a...b-11447739.html*



This. 5/5 Besonders der Teil:



> [font=Georgia, serif]*So rund lief es zuletzt nicht, Media-Saturn hat 3000 Stellen abgebaut.*[/font]
> [font=Georgia, serif]Erst mal: *Wir haben niemanden entlassen*, der Abbau geschah über natürliche Fluktuation, frei gewordene Stellen in allen unseren Ländern wurden nicht neu besetzt. Außerdem werden wir in Richtung des Weihnachtsgeschäfts und entsprechend den saisonalen Bedürfnissen der Märkte wieder Personal aufbauen. Wir werden definitiv unter dem Personalstand des Vorjahres bleiben, da wir die Organisation in der Verwaltung verschlanken und die Prozesse entsprechend anpassen.[/font]





Haha. Natürlich, so kann man es auch nennen, wenn man Mitarbeitern nahe legt lieber freiwillig zu gehen bevor man einen Grund sucht, um sie zu kündigen. Mit Abfindung und allem, was dazu gehört. Verlogener Drecksschweineladen, ich bestelle mein BF3 bei Amazon vor.

Und noch etwas: diese blöden Exploit und Glitchuser in der BF3 Beta, die mit Vorliebe unter der Bodentextur sitzen und einen von unten abschießen. 4/5


----------



## iShock (5. Oktober 2011)

ein Arbeitskollege 5/5

Saubermachen 2/5

Mitbewohner der seine Musik net leiser drehen will (wenn ich grad die eigene auf normaler lautstärke hören will -.-) 3/5

Und Leuten den man den Abwasch immer hinter räumen darf 5/5 !!! 



boah manchma ists echt einfach nur nervig -.-


----------



## LeWhopper (5. Oktober 2011)

Kann... meine... Tränen nicht unterdrücken. 4/5

http://forum.buffed....8&#entry3158508


----------



## Saji (5. Oktober 2011)

Ich bin mir nicht sicher ob ich lachen oder weinen soll... nach 10 (!) Monaten...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




5/5


Edit:
Jetzt ist die Meldung nach einem Neustart auf wundersame Weise verschwunden... -.-


----------



## Konov (5. Oktober 2011)

Eine Klausur jagt die nächste! 
Dass ich die nächste Tage nicht zur Ruhe kommen werde und jeden Tag zum lernen von mindestens einem Fach nutzen muss. 5/5


----------



## tear_jerker (6. Oktober 2011)

sarah palin kandidiert nicht mehr fürs präsidentenamt. schade um die vielen lacher 2/5


----------



## Wolfmania (6. Oktober 2011)

Der Schwachsinn den einige User zum Steve Jobs-Thread schreiben - taktlos, niveaulos, hirnlos 100/5


----------



## Doofkatze (6. Oktober 2011)

Leute, die nicht verstehen, das manche Leute anders trauern als man selbst 4/5.


----------



## Konov (6. Oktober 2011)

Dass der Steve Jobs Trauer Thread warscheinlich sehr bald, sehr zu sein wird. 1/5


----------



## Sh1k4ri (6. Oktober 2011)

So manche Leute hier im Forum...5/5. Kann man in einem Thread mal nicht ironisch, sarkastisch oder sonst wie Antworten ? Wenn man zu einem Thema nur Müll beisteuern will, sollte sich die Person den lieber sonst wo hinstecken. Es kann doch nicht sein, dass jeder Thread nur ne Überlebensdauer von +/- 1 Tag hat. Lächerlich ist das, vielleicht helfen Bans bei sowas weiter, als immer nur Threads zu schließen.


----------



## Seridan (6. Oktober 2011)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> vielleicht helfen Bans bei sowas weiter, als immer nur Threads zu schließen.



Sehe ich genau so, ist wahrscheinlich sinnvoller als das schließen der threads.
Es ist mir wirklich unbegreiflich warum manche user nicht einfach akzeptieren können das manche user um Steve Jobs trauern möchten.
Warum die dann da rein platzen und ihre bescheuerten Kommentare posten leuchtet mir nicht ein.


Edit:
Ach so ja, 5/5 für die o.g. Leute


----------



## wronny (6. Oktober 2011)

Doofkatze schrieb:


> Leute, die nicht verstehen, das manche Leute anders trauern als man selbst 4/5.



Davon besonders die Leute, die so intolerant sind, dass sie denen, die in einem Diskussionsforum zum Ausdruck bringen, dass sie das Ableben der zu betrauernden Person wenig bis gar nicht tangiert, gleich Gewalt androhen oder diese Beleidigen. 4,5/5

(Ich liebe es Leute mit solchen Schachtel-Sätzen zu verwirren.)


----------



## tear_jerker (6. Oktober 2011)

wronny schrieb:


> Davon besonders die Leute, die so intolerant sind, dass sie denen, die in einem Diskussionsforum zum Ausdruck bringen, dass sie das Ableben der zu betrauernden Person wenig bis gar nicht tangiert, gleich Gewalt androhen oder diese Beleidigen. 4,5/5



davon ausgehent das ich das richtig verstanden habe (gabs die kommatar im ausverkauf?^^) unterstütze ich das.

das wissenschaftliche durchbrüche in diesem forum kaum beachtung finden aber jede figur des öffentlichen lebens hier gleich ein denkmal gestellt bekommt 3/5


----------



## shadow24 (6. Oktober 2011)

ich reg mich über die leute auf die in trauerthreads stets mit der ewig gleichen phrase ankommen und an die sterbenden kinder in afrika erinnern,aber nie selbst ein thread mal über diese kinder eröffnen um mal ein bischen drauf aufmerksam zu machen und mal wirklich was zu versuchen zu bewirken anstatt so scheinheilig zu tun als ob SIE die kinder interessieren würden...
so erinnern mich ihre ermahnungen lediglich an irgendwelche besserwisser die sich schon in der schule gemeldet haben um mitzuteilen das im keller noch licht brennt


----------



## Sh1k4ri (6. Oktober 2011)

wronny schrieb:


> Davon besonders die Leute, die so intolerant sind, dass sie denen, die in einem Diskussionsforum zum Ausdruck bringen, dass sie das Ableben der zu betrauernden Person wenig bis gar nicht tangiert, gleich Gewalt androhen oder diese Beleidigen. 4,5/5
> 
> (Ich liebe es Leute mit solchen Schachtel-Sätzen zu verwirren.)



Warum postet man denn in nen Thread, wenn es einen nicht interessiert ? Ab jetzt schreibe ich auch immer in die World of Warcraft-Threads "Das Spiel ist soooooooooooooooooo langweilig geworden, es interessiert mich garnicht mehr".

Und dein Satz ist nicht ansatzweise verwirrend  .


----------



## floppydrive (6. Oktober 2011)

0/5 Die Leute die sich über den Thread Close beschweren 

iQuit


----------



## Ceiwyn (6. Oktober 2011)

Der Westen 5/5

Ich frage mich, ob unsere Panzer schon in Saudi-Arabien angekommen sind, jetzt, wo der König dort Demonstrationen brutal niederschlagen lässt. Die gesamte EU inklusive unserer Regierung ist einfach nicht mehr tragbar.


----------



## Dominau (6. Oktober 2011)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Lächerlich ist das, vielleicht helfen Bans bei sowas weiter, als immer nur Threads zu schließen.



Dann währe das Forum aber schnell leer


----------



## Konov (6. Oktober 2011)

tear_jerker schrieb:


> das *wissenschaftliche durchbrüche* in diesem forum kaum beachtung finden aber jede figur des öffentlichen lebens hier gleich ein denkmal gestellt bekommt 3/5



Wie jetzt?


----------



## Wolfmania (6. Oktober 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Der Westen 5/5
> 
> Ich frage mich, ob unsere Panzer schon in Saudi-Arabien angekommen sind, jetzt, wo der König dort Demonstrationen brutal niederschlagen lässt. Die gesamte EU inklusive unserer Regierung ist einfach nicht mehr tragbar.


Die heile Welt gabs nie und wirds nie geben. Die Saudis halten die arabische Welt wenigstens noch ein wenig zusammen, will nicht wissen was passiert, wenn es dort auch eine Revolution gibt und wer dann an der Macht ist.
Bin sowas von froh, in der EU zu sein und nicht woanders


----------



## Doofkatze (6. Oktober 2011)

"ich bin nunmal nur Casual"-Kommentare
5/5


----------



## Kamsi (6. Oktober 2011)

beschwerden über casuals/arbeitende mmo spieler

5/5


----------



## ZAM (6. Oktober 2011)

Deppen die den Tank als "Gimp" rausvoten, weil er sich mal traut nach der Taktik zu fragen, statt Blindlinks reinzurennen.

1203810931823/5


----------



## wronny (6. Oktober 2011)

Dass unwichtige Themen, wie das Ableben eines Konzernchefs, in der Lage sind wesentlich wichtigere Themen aus den Medien zu verdrängen. 5/5
Leute, die sich über den Schwierigkeitsgrad der 4.3er Instanzen beschweren. 2/5

@ZAM: Das fällt bei mir mittlerweile unter "ungewollt hoher Unterhaltungswert".


@Sh1k4ri (und alle anderen, die etwas Off-Topic lesen wollen):


Spoiler






Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Warum postet man denn in nen Thread, wenn es einen nicht interessiert ? Ab jetzt schreibe ich auch immer in die World of Warcraft-Threads "Das Spiel ist soooooooooooooooooo langweilig geworden, es interessiert mich garnicht mehr".
> 
> Und dein Satz ist nicht ansatzweise verwirrend  .



Jeder empfindet eine andere Verschachtelungstiefe verwirrend. Bei Geschriebenem ist es noch recht einfach durch verschachtelte Sätze durchzublicken, sofern der Autor wenigstens versucht die Satzstruktur kenntlich zu machen. Dazu mal ein Link. 

Um auf deine Frage zurück zu kommen:
Das Interesse an Herrn Jobs Ableben und das Interesse an einem Thread über eben dieses sind zwei verschiedene Dinge. Bei deinem Beispiel würde ich -in ruhigeren Momenten - wohl nur kritisieren, dass man dies besser anders ausdrücken solle, damit besser zur Geltung kommt, dass man nur seine Meinung ausdrückt: "WoW interessiert mich gar nicht mehr, weil mich dieses Spiel in letzter Zeit nur noch langweilt." Darüber ob der Humor einiger in diesem Thread wirklich angebracht war, vermag ich nicht zu urteilen. Damit diese Dinge manchen nicht zu nahe kommen, treten diese dem Tod und ähnlich bewegenden Themen mit Humor gegenüber, mit einem Humor den nicht jeder Teilen und erst recht nicht jeder für gut befinden muss, aber zumindest tolerieren sollte. Ich konnte herzlich drüber lachen. Die Schuld daran schiebe ich da gerne Monty Python zu. Ebenso sollte auch in einem "R.I.P-Thread" Raum für Kritik an der dahingeschiedenen Person sein. Das mag aber daran liegen, dass ich kein Freund davon bin, dass man Verstorbene nur in den siebten Himmel lobt, weil das ein unvollständiges, verzerrtes Bild der Person erzeugt.


----------



## Edou (6. Oktober 2011)

wronny schrieb:


> Dass unwichtige Themen, wie das Ableben eines Konzernchefs, in der Lage sind wesentlich wichtigere Themen aus den Medien zu verdrängen. 5/5



Unwichtig? Sicherlich nicht. Sowas kann schon Wirtschaftliche folgen haben, außerdem ist es wohl wichtiger als (Auf Pro7 bspw) Peter Maffay oder irgendwelche beiträge über Brüste. 

Zu viele dinge und vorallem Private dinge, um sie hier bekannt zu machen...57493785739043097543/5.


----------



## Manaori (6. Oktober 2011)

Sammelbeschwerde.... Seit vorgestern Abend unsägliche Kopfschmerzen und Schwindel, die jeglichen Versuch der KOnzentration und körperlichen Betätigung zunichte machen... 10/5

Dass ich m einen Vater tatsächlich vorladen lassen muss, um irgendwie Unterhalt von ihm zu kriegen sobald ich ausgezogen bin.... unendlich/5 und er mir mit dem Argument kommt "Wenn du mir vertraust muss ich doch nix unterschreiben." Haha. Wer hat denn schon bei meinen Geschwistern aufgehört zu zahlen sobald er konnte? NIcht mit mir.


----------



## M1ghtymage (6. Oktober 2011)

wronny schrieb:


> Dass unwichtige Themen, wie das Ableben eines Konzernchefs, in der Lage sind wesentlich wichtigere Themen aus den Medien zu verdrängen. 5/5



Ich hoffe, dass niemand zu deiner sau-unwichtigen Beerdigung kommen wird. Ist doch eh nur Zeitverschwendung - ich meine tot ist tot, oder?


----------



## Sh1k4ri (6. Oktober 2011)

wronny schrieb:


> @Sh1k4ri (und alle anderen, die etwas Off-Topic lesen wollen):
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...





Spoiler



Es ging ums Prinzip. Wenn einer in einem "Trauer"Thread nen Witz macht, den die zu Tode gekommene Person trifft, sehe ICH es als geschmackslos und völlig unpassend. Humor ist sicherlich eine Art, Dinge zu verarbeiten. Du kannst mir aber jetzt nicht sagen, dass die Leute in dem Thread trauern und gleichzeitig Witze reißen. Mein Beispiel war teilweise unpassend, es betraf aber auch die Leute die dann schreiben "diese Person interessiert mich nicht, warum schreibt ihr alle Rest in Peace ? Er ist doch auch nur ein Mensch blabliblub". Sicherlich haben die auch Recht, jeden Tag sterben tausende Kinder in Afrika und wir reden über eine einzelne Person, die seit 6 Jahren Krebs hatte. Aber eben WEIL wir grade über diese Person reden, sollte man das doch respektieren. Jeder hier im Forum kann einen Thread aufmachen mit dem Thema "Hungersnot in Afrika" oder sonstwas. Und Steve Jobs hat auch seine Fehler gemacht, da sagt auch keiner etwas anderes. Nur sollte man nun auch mal bedenken, was er erschaffen hat. die i-Marke ist in den letzten 10 Jahren wohl die erfolgreichste gewesen, grade auch wegen solch einer Identifikationsfigur wie ihm. Und ich glaube auch, dass es ohne ihn sehr schwer sein wird, die Marke am Leben zu erhalten.



BTT: große Blase an der Handinnenfläche .... fuuuu das nervt sowas von. 5/5


----------



## tear_jerker (6. Oktober 2011)

M1ghtymage schrieb:


> Ich hoffe, dass niemand zu deiner sau-unwichtigen Beerdigung kommen wird. Ist doch eh nur Zeitverschwendung - ich meine tot ist tot, oder?





Spoiler



darum gehts doch garnicht. angehörige und freunde können doch gern um ihn trauern. aber jemand der mit jobs nix weiter gemein hatte außer das er ein appleprodukt besitzt muss nicht aller welt mitteilen das er das als so traurig empfindet. man muss sich nurmal auf youtube umsehen. da fängt eine im cafe an zu heulen weil jobs tot ist , lässt sich dabei filmen und stellt das ganze auch noch ins netz.



das unsere Katze so thetralisch mauzen kann wenn sie was zu futtern will (obwohl sie dick genug ist) 1/5 ^^


----------



## BlizzLord (6. Oktober 2011)

M1ghtymage schrieb:


> Ich hoffe, dass niemand zu deiner sau-unwichtigen Beerdigung kommen wird. Ist doch eh nur Zeitverschwendung - ich meine tot ist tot, oder?



Joa über ihn wird ja auch nicht das halbe Medienland berichten.
Somit ist dein Kommentar überflüssig.

Das manche hier immer wie ein kleines kind reagieren müssen. 

Und ja tot ist tot.
Der Tod kommt nimmt und geht.
So ist das nunmal auf unserem Planeten.


----------



## M1ghtymage (6. Oktober 2011)

tear_jerker schrieb:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Die Menschen, die täglich in Afghanistan und Syrien sterben kenn ich auch nicht und ich nehme an dass mehr als 99,9% der deutschen Fernsehzuschauer keinen davon kennt


----------



## tear_jerker (6. Oktober 2011)

...kommt da jetzt noch was?


----------



## Konov (6. Oktober 2011)

Kondolenzthreads 1/5

Nich so tolle Klausur gehabt heute abend 2/5


----------



## schattental (6. Oktober 2011)

pubertäre posts in kondolenzthreads 5/5


----------



## Raffzahl (6. Oktober 2011)

Immer an früher denken zu müssen 4/5

Dass ich den anderen immer was vorspiele 4/5

Dass mich eh keiner versteht 3/5


----------



## NexxLoL (7. Oktober 2011)

Raffzahl schrieb:


> Immer an früher denken zu müssen 4/5
> 
> Dass ich den anderen immer was vorspiele 4/5
> 
> Dass mich eh keiner versteht 3/5



wie wahr....

dass ich mich gerade richtig schlecht fühle weil ich eben den kontakt zu einer guten freundin angebrochen habe 5/5

meine erkältung 3/5


----------



## Manaori (7. Oktober 2011)

Zu den Kopfschmerzen gesellten sich gestern Abend noch stechende Bauchschmerzen (auf die ich jetz warte), Übelkeit. Die Vorladung ist heute angekommen, ich tendiere dazu, sie dieses WE vor meinem Pa zu verstecken.. ja, ich bin feige, ich weiß. Immer noch so gut wie Dauerkopfschmerzen, gegen die auch keine Ibu helfen, Verspannungen, und das Wetter ist auch noch scheiße. Alles in allem: unendlich/5

Und in zehn Tagen soll ich Geburtstag feiern....


----------



## Ellesmere (7. Oktober 2011)

Mückenstich am Ellbogen 4/5


----------



## Selor Kiith (7. Oktober 2011)

Tim & Struppi in CGI 2,5/5


----------



## RioKaT (7. Oktober 2011)

Wenn ich durch nen dummen selbstverschuldeten Fehler einfach mal zwei Stunden Material umsonst encode um festzustellen, dass meine Kommentarspur fehlt... -.-

5/5


----------



## Konov (7. Oktober 2011)

Manaori schrieb:


> Zu den Kopfschmerzen gesellten sich gestern Abend noch stechende Bauchschmerzen (auf die ich jetz warte), Übelkeit. Die Vorladung ist heute angekommen, ich tendiere dazu, sie dieses WE vor meinem Pa zu verstecken.. ja, ich bin feige, ich weiß. Immer noch so gut wie Dauerkopfschmerzen, gegen die auch keine Ibu helfen, Verspannungen, und das Wetter ist auch noch scheiße. Alles in allem: unendlich/5
> 
> Und in zehn Tagen soll ich Geburtstag feiern....



Geburtstage feiert man nicht, sie passieren einfach 

Was mich aufregt? Keine Zeit für sportliche Aktivitäten, nur noch lernen lernen lernen, langsam gehts mir auf die Nüsse. 4/5


----------



## orkman (7. Oktober 2011)

mods in gewissen threads ... hier gibt es echt den ein oder andern mod den muesste man hochkantig mit dem arsch vor die tuer setzen ...
diese zensur hier auf buffed ist krasser als so manche in den asiatischen laendern ... 

das ist kein forum mehr ... man darf nur noch schreiben was einem erlaubt wird ... wo bleibt die freie meinungsaeusserung ?


----------



## ZAM (7. Oktober 2011)

orkman schrieb:


> ... wo bleibt die freie meinungsaeusserung ?



Die gibts, wenn man Meinung nicht mit persönlichen Angriffen, Beleidigungen, Unterstellungen oder andersartige Diffamierungen verwechselt.


----------



## Konov (7. Oktober 2011)

Mathematik der gymnasialen Oberstufe 5/5

Dinge zu lernen, die kaum ein Mensch hinterher braucht, sind ein Verrat an der fluiden Intelligenz der Menschen! 

Wie mich dieser Scheiß aufregt. In keinem Studium der Welt werde ich diesen Müll jemals wieder brauchen, trotzdem hängt alles davon ab, was für eine gigantische Farce


----------



## M1ghtymage (7. Oktober 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Mathematik der gymnasialen Oberstufe 5/5
> 
> Dinge zu lernen, die kaum ein Mensch hinterher braucht, sind ein Verrat an der fluiden Intelligenz der Menschen!
> 
> Wie mich dieser Scheiß aufregt. In keinem Studium der Welt werde ich diesen Müll jemals wieder brauchen, trotzdem hängt alles davon ab, was für eine gigantische Farce



Du weißt schon, was der Sinn einer Schule ist? Von allem ein bisschen ausprobieren, um das richtige für sich zu finden (du kannst mir nicht sagen dass du schon vor dem Gymnasium wusstest was du mal machen wirst) und natürlich Qualifikation für das Studium. Sehe da kein Problem... ich werde vmtl. auch nichts machen, was im entferntesten mit Französisch zu tun hat, trotzdem sollte jeder in Sprachen gebildet werden, falls er doch mal was in der Richtung einschlägt.


----------



## Konov (7. Oktober 2011)

M1ghtymage schrieb:


> Du weißt schon, was der Sinn einer Schule ist? Von allem ein bisschen ausprobieren, um das richtige für sich zu finden (du kannst mir nicht sagen dass du schon vor dem Gymnasium wusstest was du mal machen wirst) und natürlich Qualifikation für das Studium. Sehe da kein Problem... ich werde vmtl. auch nichts machen, was im entferntesten mit Französisch zu tun hat, trotzdem sollte jeder in Sprachen gebildet werden, falls er doch mal was in der Richtung einschlägt.



Der Sinn einer Schule? Ich lach mich tot. In anderen europäischen Ländern werden solche Dinge OPTIONAL angeboten für alle, die sich dafür interessieren.
Zwangsweise Stoff aufzuzwingen an denen Schüler verzweifeln und schlussendlich womöglich scheitern und am Ende dadurch viele berufliche Wege verschlossen bleiben hat nichts mit dem "Sinn einer Schule" zutun.

Der einzige Sinn, den ich sehe, sind Lernmethoden anzutrainieren und auszutesten, aber ansonsten muss auf die Fähigkeiten jedes einzelnen eingegangen werden. Aber dass das Bildungssystem in Deutschland unterirdisch ist, hatte ich ja auch schon geschätzte 100 mal erwähnt. 

Zumal es bei mir zweiter Bildungsweg ist. Ich hab bereits eine Ausbildung gemacht und genug Zeit in unterschiedlichsten Schulen verbracht, hat mir aber alles nicht sonderlich gefallen.


----------



## Ogil (7. Oktober 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Mathematik der gymnasialen Oberstufe 5/5 - In keinem Studium der Welt werde ich diesen Müll jemals wieder brauchen, trotzdem hängt alles davon ab, was für eine gigantische Farce.



Vielleicht in keinem Studium welches Du anstrebst. Ansonsten ist Mathe an der Uni um einiges haerter als der Bummi-Kram der gymnasialen Oberstufe.

Was mich aufregt? Nacken- und daraus resultierend Kopfschmerzen 4/5 (weil es langsam besser wird)


----------



## Konov (7. Oktober 2011)

Ogil schrieb:


> Vielleicht in keinem Studium welches Du anstrebst. Ansonsten ist Mathe an der Uni um einiges haerter als der Bummi-Kram der gymnasialen Oberstufe.



Ich hab Mathe- und Physikstudium einfach mal kategorisch ausgeschlossen


----------



## Manaori (7. Oktober 2011)

Reaktion meines Vaters auf die Vorladung: "Ja, du kansnt mich gerne vors Gericht schleppen, ich geh da nicht hin." ... Ich weiß allmählich echt nicht mehr weiter. unendlich/5


----------



## Reflox (7. Oktober 2011)

Manaori schrieb:


> Reaktion meines Vaters auf die Vorladung: "Ja, du kansnt mich gerne vors Gericht schleppen, ich geh da nicht hin." ... Ich weiß allmählich echt nicht mehr weiter. unendlich/5



Ich glaube, der kann gar nicht anders als dort hin gehen, oder er macht sich strafbar.


----------



## M1ghtymage (7. Oktober 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Der Sinn einer Schule? Ich lach mich tot. In anderen europäischen Ländern werden solche Dinge OPTIONAL angeboten für alle, die sich dafür interessieren.
> Zwangsweise Stoff aufzuzwingen an denen Schüler verzweifeln und schlussendlich womöglich scheitern und am Ende dadurch viele berufliche Wege verschlossen bleiben hat nichts mit dem "Sinn einer Schule" zutun.
> 
> Der einzige Sinn, den ich sehe, sind Lernmethoden anzutrainieren und auszutesten, aber ansonsten muss auf die Fähigkeiten jedes einzelnen eingegangen werden. Aber dass das Bildungssystem in Deutschland unterirdisch ist, hatte ich ja auch schon geschätzte 100 mal erwähnt.
> ...




Ich bin der Meinung, dass niemand genetisch bedingt in einem Fach schlechter ist als ein anderer. Wenn man also unfähig ist in einem Fach genug zu lernen und zu verstehen um sein Abschluss zu schaffen, gehört man vielleicht nicht auf die Schule, die man besucht. Ausnahme mag eine LRS in Deutsch sein o.Ä., aber Mathe ist ein essenzielles Fach, das man in seiner "Grundausbildung" schon haben sollte. Schule ist nicht das Ende des Lernens, sondern der Anfang. Ich finde es super, dass einem eine relativ große Bandbreite an Themen geboten wird, aus der man sich dann nach dem Abi etwas aussuchen kann, das einem gefällt.


----------



## Ogil (7. Oktober 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Ich hab Mathe- und Physikstudium einfach mal kategorisch ausgeschlossen



Das meinte ich nichtmal. Jedes Ingenieurs-Studium ist im Grundstudium 80% Physik + Mathe. Ich selbst hab mein Abi mit Mathe und Physik als Leistungskurse gemacht und fand das immer einfach - an der Uni sah das dann ploetzlich ein wenig anders aus. Aber auch das ist zum Glueck einige Jahre her


----------



## tear_jerker (7. Oktober 2011)

das einzig unnötige fach an der schule ist religion und damit verbunden auch ethik. es sollte nicht der schule obligen den kindern werte zu vermitteln. zumal leider einige reli lehrer nicht unbedingt viel platz lassen für religion außerhalb des christentums.


nix zu essen im haus 2/5


----------



## Olliruh (7. Oktober 2011)

Mich persönlich stört an der Schule das in der Schule gutsein nichts (zumind. oft) mit Intelligenz zu tun hat... 
Ich meine man muss im Unterricht ruhig sein & möglichst mit dem strom schwimmen. Bei manchen Lehrern
ist es sogar so schlimm das man in den Klausuren nichtmal seine eigene Meinung vertreten darf ,weil man
eben das schreiben muss was der Lehrer lesen will.


----------



## Wolfmania (7. Oktober 2011)

tear_jerker schrieb:


> das einzig unnötige fach an der schule ist religion und damit verbunden auch ethik. es sollte nicht der schule obligen den kindern werte zu vermitteln. zumal leider einige reli lehrer nicht unbedingt viel platz lassen für religion außerhalb des christentums.


Nein. Es ist wichtig, daß das Fach Religion weiterhin im Schulsystem verankert ist. Es gehört zu unserem Land und es ist wichtiger als früher, Kindern Werte zu vermitteln. Nein ich bin nicht streng gläubig, sondern das Gegenteil. Doch ich sehe wie viele Kinder diese Werte nicht von ihrem zuhause mitbekommen, und bei dem straffen Schulplan heutzutage ist sonst keine Zeit mehr für dieses wichtige Thema. Das hab ich aber früher auch nicht so gesehen...
Verdammt das liest sich sehr altbacken was ich da geschrieben habe...bin ich schon so alt oO


----------



## tear_jerker (7. Oktober 2011)

ich verstehe deinen einwand. aber warum dann nicht einfach reli komplett durch ethik ersetzen? das würde den kindern immer noch werte beibringen ohne ihnen mit dem finger von oben zu drohen. dennoch finde ich es nicht gut das immer mehr verantwortung auf die schule geschoben wird.


----------



## Topfkopf (7. Oktober 2011)

Werte sollten nicht von der Religion kommen. Jede Religion hat andere Werte, oder lebt ihre Werte anders aus. Werte sollten den Kindern von einer freien Gesellschaft übermittelt werden. Wenns nach der Religion geht darf man eigentlich ncihts außer beten und arbeiten, ora et labora. Denn alles andere wäre Sünde und muss damit bestraft werden (übrigens einer der größten Werte des Christentums, die Strafe Gottes). Und mir von einem Verein der Millionen gekillt hat der Ländereien wegen vorbeten zu lassen das Menschlichkeit das beste is find ich irgendwie heuchlerisch. Und solange man immer noch gegen Schwulenehen usw. is kann man eigentlich gar keine Menschlichkeit predigen. Denn Toleranz gehört zur Menschlichkeit dazu. Darum ist Religion in meinen Augen kein Fach das Werte vermitteln kann. Zumindest nicht wenn man es original daher bringt. Wenn aber jemand sone abgewandelte Neopopversion mit J.C. and the Gang of 12 Apostelniggers macht, kann es sein das er so vom Grundkonzept der Unterdrückung durch unwissenheit abweicht das er gute Werte vermittelt.

An sich bin ich eh dafür das man den Fokus weniger auf Reli und Geschichte legt, und dafür mehr Politik, Finanzwesen und Informatik macht. Weil das ist die heutige Welt, und wer da nicht bescheid weiß ist am Arsch. Oder habt ihr gewusst das ihr wenn ihr nicht bis zum 1.1.12 ne Riesterrente habt erst die Rente mit 62 bekommt, keinen Steuervorteil mehr und nur noch 1,75 anstatt 2,25% verzinsung auf die Altersvorsorge? Die Frau von der Leyen sagte auch das man 45 Jahre gearbeitet haben muss um die Vorteile zu kriegen. Der Vorteil liegt übrigens darin das bei Ausschüttung nur 50% der Verzinsung versteuert wird. So, und sag mir mal wer das gewusst hat und auch umgesetzt, grade von meiner generation, so um die 20 rum. Dabei ist das so wichtig, wenn ich 65 bin wird nach der heutigen Berechnung nur noch so um die 600€ pro Nase geben an Rente. Davon kann man doch nicht leben. 

Also, anstatt unseren Kindern weiter Schuldgefühle einzureden weil sie die Nachfahren der Nazis sind (ich hatte eigentlich immer nur das 3. Reich in Geschichte) und ihnen Geschichten von unehelichen möchtegern Copperfields zu erzählen die übers wasser laufen, sollte man denen beibringen wie das System funktioniert in dem sie leben, und wie sie darin am besten leben. Das bringt denen mehr als zu wissen das Hitler nur ein Ei hatte und Engel die besten unsichtbaren Stecher sind.

Mich regt grade mein eigener Text auf 5/5, wil er so lang ist und ich im Kopfschmerz delirium nichtmehr weiß was ich eigentlich sagen wollte -.-


----------



## Feuerkatze (7. Oktober 2011)

Man sollte aber dabei nicht vergessen, dass die ethnischen Werte in Deutschland doch sehr stark an den christlichen Werten orientiert sind. Aber im Prinzip stimme ich zu. Ethik für alle vielleicht mit Religionslehre, die alle Religionen beleuchtet und den gemeinsamen Nenner (was ja dann ethnische Werte sind, die allen Religionen gemein sind) herausfinden ist sicherlich eine bessere Lösung als Religionsunterricht, der nicht über den Tellerrand hinausguckt. Dafür darf die Kirche zuständig sein und nicht eine Staatliche Institution wie die Schule. 


Aufregen tu ich mich grad über meine Kollegin, aber das ist nix neues und heut war sie eigentlich ganz brav, daher nur 1/5.


----------



## H2OTest (7. Oktober 2011)

Was mich aufregt?

Ein Beispiel : Heute schwimmen. klein Dennis strengt sich an so gut er kann und schwimmt beim Kraulen auf 200m 4:10, hmm denke ich ist ja ganz gut. 
Schade nur das ich ganze 5 Notenpunkte draufkriege yay! 
Das nächste, wieder schwimmen, immernoch heute. "Rettungsgriff" - 50m schleppen - klein Dennis kann aber leider den Beinschlag schlecht und geht nach 3-4 m leider unter. Frau lehrerin sagt: Denis das musst du noch wann anders üben .... 
So kleines Rechen Bsp für euch.

Ich müsste mitm Bus zum nächsten Schwimmbad fahren, Zeitaufwand ca 50 minuten + 2€ kosten dann eine Stunde schwimmen+umziehen 1:20 und 4€ weg. Dann nach hause fahren wieder 2€ weg.
Also alles in allem 3 Stunden Aufwand und 8€ kosten. So das ganze bei 38 Wochenstunden in der Schule, um einigermaßen gut zu werden müsste ich mindestens einmal in der Woche schwimmen, das heißt 4*8 = 32 € und das bei 40 € Taschengeld...

Wie mir das Bildungssystem in Niedersachsen auf den SACK geht ! 5/5


----------



## Konov (7. Oktober 2011)

M1ghtymage schrieb:


> Ich bin der Meinung, dass niemand genetisch bedingt in einem Fach schlechter ist als ein anderer. Wenn man also unfähig ist in einem Fach genug zu lernen und zu verstehen um sein Abschluss zu schaffen, gehört man vielleicht nicht auf die Schule, die man besucht. Ausnahme mag eine LRS in Deutsch sein o.Ä., aber Mathe ist ein essenzielles Fach, das man in seiner "Grundausbildung" schon haben sollte. Schule ist nicht das Ende des Lernens, sondern der Anfang. Ich finde es super, dass einem eine relativ große Bandbreite an Themen geboten wird, aus der man sich dann nach dem Abi etwas aussuchen kann, das einem gefällt.



Na von Genetik fang ich jetzt lieber nicht an 

Die "Auswahl" die man für das Abi hat, ist ein Witz gegen das, was an individuellen Optionen in anderen europäischen Ländern zur Verfügung steht, z.B. in Norwegen.
Da kann sich Deutschland IMO noch sehr viel abgucken.

Religionsunterricht hatte ich früher auch eine Zeit lang, finde es aber auch ziemlich überflüssig. Als jemand, der nicht an Gott glaubt, sollte so ein Fach sowieso freiwillig sein.
Es ist regelrecht mittelalterlich, sowas wie Religion als "Pflichtfach" einzuordnen.

@H2O
Willkommen im Club! Und das wo Niedersachsen doch sonst so ein schönes Bundesland ist!


----------



## M1ghtymage (7. Oktober 2011)

In Norwegen kann man sich wirklich ein Haufen Sachen abgucken ^^


----------



## LeWhopper (8. Oktober 2011)

5/5

Ahh der Media Markt mit dem günstigsten Preis überhaupt. Wie wärs mit Media Markt am Arsch?

Kleines Beispiel?

Media Markt 67&#8364; Fernglas

Amazon 52&#8364; +4&#8364; Versand = 56&#8364; Fernglas
---------------------
Media Markt 119&#8364; TomTom

Amazon 127&#8364; TomTom

Ja bei Amazon würde ich fürs Tomtom mehr bezahlen. Aber man rechne die Zeit die man braucht um zum Media Markt und zurück zu fahren, den Spritverbrauch und Autoverschleiss dann ist man gleichauf. 
Oder auch wenn ich mitm Bus fahren würde. Dann würde mich dass das gleiche Kosten. Aber dafür kann man sich es auch bequem zuschicken lassen.

Aber da es ja keine Sonderangebote mehr gibt sind die Preise ja immer Top Günstig


----------



## Ceiwyn (8. Oktober 2011)

Ich komm mit meiner Hausarbeit einfach nicht voran... 5/5

Jemand bekommt zufällig einen geplanten Massenmord mit und schickt seinen größten Feind kurzerhand ebenfalls dorthin. Besagter Feind kommt auch beim Anschlag um. Wie ist derjenige nun zu bestrafen? Weder hat er im juristischen Sinne gehandelt, noch ist er für den Erfolgseintritt kausal, noch kann man es ihm objektiv zurechnen. Außerdem liegt keine Mittäterschaft, Nebentäterschaft oder mittelbare Täterschaft vor. 

Ich brauch dringend meine Uni-Bibliothek. Aber die ist 200 Km weit weg.


----------



## Topfkopf (8. Oktober 2011)

Naja, auch wenn ich nur das wissen aus der Glotze hab, er hat doch von der Tat gewusst, und er hats nicht gemeldet. Das is soweit ich weiß schonmal strafbar, von wegen unterlassung oder so. Und dann hat er seinen Feind aus wahrscheinlich niederen Beweggründen an den Ort eines geplanten Verbrechens geschickt, das wäre dann die Absicht zum Mord durch eine fremde Person. Vielleicht hilfts dir ja weiter^^


----------



## Ceiwyn (8. Oktober 2011)

Topfkopf schrieb:


> Naja, auch wenn ich nur das wissen aus der Glotze hab, er hat doch von der Tat gewusst, und er hats nicht gemeldet. Das is soweit ich weiß schonmal strafbar, von wegen unterlassung oder so. Und dann hat er seinen Feind aus wahrscheinlich niederen Beweggründen an den Ort eines geplanten Verbrechens geschickt, das wäre dann die Absicht zum Mord durch eine fremde Person. Vielleicht hilfts dir ja weiter^^



Naja, geht ja noch nicht um den Mordvorwurf ansich, sondern darum, wie er sich denn strafbar gemacht haben könnte. Ob es Mord oder Totschlag ist, kommt erst später. "Durch eine fremde Person", da denke ich ja auch die ganze Zeit drüber nach. Nennt man auch mittelbare Täterschaft. Das gibt es aber eigentlich nur bei schuldunfähigen Tätern. Etwa, wenn jemand im Zug sitzt und einem Passanten auf dem Bahnsteig sagt, er solle ihm doch den Koffer durchs Fenster geben, der da rumsteht. Diebstahl durch mittelbare Täterschaft. Oder wenn man ein Kind benutzt o.ä. Ansonsten gibts das nur bei besonderen Konstellationen, etwa mafia-ähnlichen Organistationsstrukturen. Das passt alles nicht so recht auf den Sachverhalt.


----------



## Tilbie (8. Oktober 2011)

Wenn nicht bald mal dieser fu*king Postbote kommt dreh ich noch durch! 5/5




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## H2OTest (8. Oktober 2011)

schuhe kaufen -.- 5/5


----------



## HitotsuSatori (8. Oktober 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Jemand bekommt zufällig einen geplanten Massenmord mit und schickt seinen größten Feind kurzerhand ebenfalls dorthin. Besagter Feind kommt auch beim Anschlag um. Wie ist derjenige nun zu bestrafen? Weder hat er im juristischen Sinne gehandelt, noch ist er für den Erfolgseintritt kausal, noch kann man es ihm objektiv zurechnen. Außerdem liegt keine Mittäterschaft, Nebentäterschaft oder mittelbare Täterschaft vor.



Dass ich mir darüber jetzt den Kopf zerbreche. 3/5 (Nur drei Punkte, weil ich die Thematik interessant finde.)


----------



## Tilbie (8. Oktober 2011)

Mein Paket is immer noch nich da! 6/5

Fi*k dich Amazon!

Fi*k dich DHL!

IHR SEID SCHEI*SE!!!


----------



## B-R-A-I-N (8. Oktober 2011)

Tilbie schrieb:


> Mein Paket is immer noch nich da! 6/5
> 
> Fi*k dich Amazon!
> 
> ...





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Don't be sad.


BTT: Es regnet grad nicht 1/5


----------



## Saji (8. Oktober 2011)

LeWhopper schrieb:


> 5/5
> 
> Ahh der Media Markt mit dem günstigsten Preis überhaupt. Wie wärs mit Media Markt am Arsch?
> 
> ...



Naja, Media Markt wirbt mit dem klarsten Preis. Von günstig ist da erst mal nicht die Rede. Und das Media Markt immer teurer sein muss als der fiese böse Internethandel ist auch klar (<- der klarste Preis, wir erinnern uns), das liegt ja schon an der Natur der Sache.

Fakt ist, dass die Preiskalkulation bei Media Markt für Außenstehende noch immer nicht zu durchschauen ist. ^^

----

Dieses Wetter. EXITUS/5

Erst Regen, dann Graupel, dann plötzlich Hagel, gefolgt von heiterem Sonnenschein. What the hell? Am Ende zieht es wieder zu und es schüttet wieder wie aus Kübeln. -__-


----------



## Tilbie (8. Oktober 2011)

B-R-A-I-N schrieb:


> Don't be sad.



Sry, regt mich nur grade extremst auf. Das Wochenende hätt so geil werden können. 


Naja, kann man nichts machen.


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (8. Oktober 2011)

Dark Souls lässt auf sich warten oder was  ?


----------



## Tilbie (8. Oktober 2011)

SWeeT_mushrOOms schrieb:


> Dark Souls lässt auf sich warten oder was  ?



Jup :/ Kommt jetzt echt erst Montag


----------



## Sh1k4ri (8. Oktober 2011)

Gleich zu ner Party zu "müssen" und nix trinken zu "dürfen" (wollen). 2/5.


----------



## Selor Kiith (8. Oktober 2011)

Das man offenbar für einen einfachen klecks einer Farbe auf Leinwand locker 140&#8364; + verlangen kann O_o 2/5
(Das gilt auch für diejenigen "Bilder" wo die Leinwand einfach nur in einen Eimer Farbe getaucht wurde)

Ich hab definitiv den falschen Berufszweig auserkoren...


----------



## White_Sky (8. Oktober 2011)

DAS ICH DIE DRACONIDEN NICHT BEOBACHTEN KANN, WEIL DER HIMMEL MIT WOLKEN BEDECKT IST! >.<


----------



## LeWhopper (8. Oktober 2011)

Tilbie schrieb:


> Jup :/ Kommt jetzt echt erst Montag



Die Frage ist ... Wann du es bestellt hast


----------



## Tilbie (8. Oktober 2011)

LeWhopper schrieb:


> Die Frage ist ... Wann du es bestellt hast





> eingegangen Juni 25, 2011


----------



## Azure_kite (8. Oktober 2011)

Mich regt es gerade auf, dass der Staat mal wieder massiven verfassungsbruch begeht/begangen hat. 
Wie der CCC heute meldet, hat das BKA(?) einen Bundestrojaner verwendet, der gegen wirklich alle Auflagen verstößt und dabei auch noch den Computer für dritte wie nen Scheunentor öffnet.....
Sowas regt mich auf, dass diese Leute vom BKA und Bundesinnenministerium keine Skrupel haben massiven Verfassungsbruch zu begehen. 
Wahrscheinlich werden die ganzen hohen Tiere da oben nichtmal irgendwelche Konsequenzen ziehen müssen und genauso weiter machen wie bisher.
Das regt mich auf, dass staatlicher Verfassungsbruch, wahrscheinlich auch hier, nie irgendwelche größeren Konsequenzen nach sich zieht.

https://blog.fefe.de/


----------



## Ceiwyn (8. Oktober 2011)

Azure_kite schrieb:


> Mich regt es gerade auf, dass der Staat mal wieder massiven verfassungsbruch begeht/begangen hat.
> Wie der CCC heute meldet, hat das BKA(?) einen Bundestrojaner verwendet, der gegen wirklich alle Auflagen verstößt und dabei auch noch den Computer für dritte wie nen Scheunentor öffnet.....
> Sowas regt mich auf, dass diese Leute vom BKA und Bundesinnenministerium keine Skrupel haben massiven Verfassungsbruch zu begehen.
> Wahrscheinlich werden die ganzen hohen Tiere da oben nichtmal irgendwelche Konsequenzen ziehen müssen und genauso weiter machen wie bisher.
> ...



Die Menschen lernen eben nie. 51% der Befragten sprechen sich für eine Große Koalition auf Bundesebene aus. Keine Koalition war je schlechter als diese und hat mehr Verfassungsbrüche begangen. Okey - die derzeitige ist noch schlechter, aber das ist ja auch kein Maßstab. 

Immerhin spielt das den Piraten in die Hände. Schade nur, dass die Bild darüber kaum eine riesige Story machen würde - außer es käme von der Linkspartei.


----------



## LeWhopper (9. Oktober 2011)

W.. T.. F..

aber echt^^


----------



## Tilbie (9. Oktober 2011)

Ich werd ja nicht mal aus deren Sendungsverfolgung schlau O.o




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Feuerkatze (9. Oktober 2011)

Das klingt nach: Empfänger nicht angetroffen, daher Paket zurück im Postamt.


----------



## Tilbie (9. Oktober 2011)

Feuerkatze schrieb:


> Das klingt nach: Empfänger nicht angetroffen, daher Paket zurück im Postamt.



War aber immer jemand da...


----------



## Konov (9. Oktober 2011)

Feuerkatze schrieb:


> Das klingt nach: Empfänger nicht angetroffen, daher Paket zurück im Postamt.



Hmm ne, glaub das war noch eine andere Formulierung die die in dem Fall benutzen. Würde eher drauf tippen dass es da DHL bedingte Probleme gibt.
Aber wer weiß, es wird schon noch kommen irgendwann!


----------



## Reflox (9. Oktober 2011)

Ach komm, ich hab mein Abo-Geschenk von Buffed nie bekommen, und ich sollte es im Februar bekommen haben sollen. 

Meine Grafikkarte geht wirklich denn Bach ab 5/5


----------



## Gauloises24 (9. Oktober 2011)

Formel1 Wochenende komplett verpasst 4/5


----------



## Manowar (9. Oktober 2011)

Du weißt schon, das das Rennen gerade wiederholt wird? :>


Dass mir eine Person, nicht auf ne PN antwortet :O


----------



## Konov (9. Oktober 2011)

Ach Formel 1 ist so langweilig geworden 1/5

Aber Vettel ist wieder Weltmeister, der ist eindeutig auf Schumis Spuren...

Mathe wieder einiges geschafft heute Vormittag, aber immer noch das Gefühl das meiste nicht zu können.  5/5


----------



## Kamsi (9. Oktober 2011)

kaltes wetter draussen 5/5


----------



## Gauloises24 (9. Oktober 2011)

Manowår schrieb:


> Du weißt schon, das das Rennen gerade wiederholt wird? :>
> 
> 
> Dass mir eine Person, nicht auf ne PN antwortet :O



Jup, aber keine Zeit :/


----------



## HitotsuSatori (9. Oktober 2011)

Dass ich einen Artikel bei Ebay nicht bezahlen kann, weil PayPal rumspinnt und meine 'Anforderung nicht bearbeitet' werden kann. Und wie soll ich jetzt bezahlen? Es gibt keine andere Zahlungsmöglichkeit. -.- 100/5


----------



## Sh1k4ri (9. Oktober 2011)

Paypal spinnt bei mir auch. Hab nen Betrag wieder auf mein PP-Konto überwiesen bekommen, die behalten es aber schon seit Donnerstag Morgen ein. Ich will das aber endlich auf meinem Konto haben -.-*


----------



## kaepteniglo (9. Oktober 2011)

Tilbie schrieb:


> War aber immer jemand da...



Du denkst wirklich, dass der DHL-Mensch (meist Fremdfirma) auf jeden Fall bei dir Vorbeikommt und klingelt? Wenn die keine Lust haben, machen die gar nix. Nicht mal den Zettel "Nicht angetroffen" in den Briefkasten werfen.


----------



## LeWhopper (9. Oktober 2011)

5/5

Nen Game wie Sacred läuft nicht unter Windows 7 64-bit ohne Fanpatch und Addon.

Aber nen Uralt Spiel vom 1995 auf der Unreal Engine schon? Ich checks nicht.


----------



## Hordlerkiller (9. Oktober 2011)

Kann es sein das mw2 pc multiplayer keiner mehr spielt hab da stehen 0/0 spieler alle modusse ? 	24/5


----------



## Saji (9. Oktober 2011)

Hordlerkiller schrieb:


> Kann es sein das mw2 pc multiplayer keiner mehr spielt hab da stehen 0/0 spieler alle modusse ? 	24/5



Ich denke mal das wird noch genau so gespielt wie MW1. Vielleicht blockt deine Firewall oder dein Router was ab?


----------



## Manaori (9. Oktober 2011)

Seit Wochen auf ein doch irgendwie verdammt wichtiges Gespräch mit meinem Freund warte und immer noch hingehalten werde.... 5/5


----------



## Saji (9. Oktober 2011)

Sat.1, genauer gesagt die neue Sendung "Messie Alarm". RTL lässt grüßen. Pseudogeskripte Realitysoap, immer fein mit passender Musik unterlegt, zB. Bittersweet Symphonie von The Verve und Engel von Rammstein. Am liebsten würde ich bei sowas das deutsche Privatfernsehen in Flammen sehen.

5/5


----------



## Edou (9. Oktober 2011)

Wenn mein Vater in meinem Zimmer raucht. 5/5 Ich mein ich hab nix wenn er raucht, aber in meinem Zimmer buah...jetzt hab ich den Gestank. (Wenn in euren zimmern nie geraucht wird und dann 1mal doch, da reagiert man einfach sensibler auf den geruch..:/)


----------



## Gauloises24 (9. Oktober 2011)

Edou schrieb:


> Wenn mein Vater in meinem Zimmer raucht. 5/5 Ich mein ich hab nix wenn er raucht, aber in meinem Zimmer buah...jetzt hab ich den Gestank. (Wenn in euren zimmern nie geraucht wird und dann 1mal doch, da reagiert man einfach sensibler auf den geruch..:/)



Ich rauche selber, aber in meiner Wohnung generell nicht, weil es einfach nur widerlich ist *zustimm*


----------



## win3ermute (9. Oktober 2011)

Gauloises24 schrieb:


> Ich rauche selber, aber in meiner Wohnung generell nicht, weil es einfach nur widerlich ist *zustimm*



Ist bei mir genauso - die Wohnung ist rauchfreie Zone. Ich mag Qualmgestank in der Bude absolut nicht.


----------



## Manaori (9. Oktober 2011)

Dass ich im MOment völlig überfordert bin, beim besten Willen nicht mehr weiß was ich jetzt machen soll und mir jeder noch so kleine Scheiß deswegen übermäßig nahe geht... und irgendwie kein Ende in Sicht ist. unendlich/5 Silberstreif, wo bist du?!

Edit: Und dass ich auch noch so furchtbar melodramatisch dabei klinge....


----------



## Konov (10. Oktober 2011)

Manaori schrieb:


> Dass ich im MOment völlig überfordert bin, beim besten Willen nicht mehr weiß was ich jetzt machen soll und mir jeder noch so kleine Scheiß deswegen übermäßig nahe geht... und irgendwie kein Ende in Sicht ist. unendlich/5 Silberstreif, wo bist du?!
> 
> Edit: Und dass ich auch noch so furchtbar melodramatisch dabei klinge....



Ja tust du 

Lass mal die Kirche im Dorf. ^^


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (10. Oktober 2011)

das im ipl turnier stream jetzt 2h mist LoL finale komtm statt weiter starcraft >.> udn sc2 dann erst 4 am ist. 5/5


----------



## Ellesmere (10. Oktober 2011)

Das ich am WE auf einer Geburtstagsfeier war und immer noch nicht gelernt habe, dass ich keinen Alkohol vertrage...3/5
Das es mir deswegen am darauffolgenden Tag richtig übel ging 10/5.

Wieso können einige Leute zehn Bier und mehr trinken und andere sind schon nach drei - oder vier bedient?!


----------



## Konov (10. Oktober 2011)

Ellesmere schrieb:


> Das ich am WE auf einer Geburtstagsfeier war und immer noch nicht gelernt habe, dass ich keinen Alkohol vertrage...3/5
> Das es mir deswegen am darauffolgenden Tag richtig übel ging 10/5.
> 
> Wieso können einige Leute zehn Bier und mehr trinken und andere sind schon nach drei - oder vier bedient?!



Leidiges und ausgelutschtes Thema. Ich rate dir dazu, den Alkohol ganz wegzulassen. Wenn du durchhälst, spricht das für deine Disziplin. ^^
Oder halt nur sporadisch mal ein Bier trinken. Ich hab vor 3 Wochen ganz aufgehört und bin bisher sehr zufrieden damit.


----------



## Ellesmere (10. Oktober 2011)

Jaaa...aber für mich ist das Thema fast neu! Das letzte mal ist bestimmt 3 Jahre her. Und ich dachte mit zunehmenden Alter wäre hier meine Toleranzgrenze höher ...aber falsch gedacht! Nun gut, damit ist das Thema Alkohol auf jeden Fall für die nächsten 5 Jahre Geschichte


----------



## Blutsegeladmiral (10. Oktober 2011)

Daß man immernoch wegen Steve Jobs zugelabert wird, obwohl man schon zu dessen Lebzeiten nix mit dem anzufangen wusste. 4/5

Daß die guten Filme im TV immer zu Zeiten laufen, an denen man sie sich nicht bis zum Ende ansehen kann - so wie vor ein paar Wochen Punisher Warzone 3/5

Klaus Wowereit und die Piratenpartei 5³/5


----------



## OMGStranger (10. Oktober 2011)

Das meine Heizung grad nicht funktioniert -.-


----------



## ZAM (10. Oktober 2011)

Ich enRAGE bei den Texturen in RAGE ... 5/5




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kamsi (10. Oktober 2011)

komischerweise sieht es auf konsolen besser auf ^^

wahrscheinlich haben sie wieder fürn pc entwickelt auf konsole runterkonvertiert und dann wieder auf pc hochgerechnet anstatt die orginal daten zu nehmen aber war wohl billiger so ^^


----------



## Dominau (10. Oktober 2011)

Das ich von meiner Schwester dafür verantwortlich gemacht werde, dass im Supermarkt 1. Das Zeug nicht vorhanden ist was sie für ihr Essen braucht und 2. Das sie mir zuwenig Geld für ne Alternative mitgegebn hat.

5/5. Der Tag fängt gut an ..


----------



## ZAM (10. Oktober 2011)

Kamsi schrieb:


> wahrscheinlich haben sie wieder fürn pc entwickelt auf konsole runterkonvertiert und dann wieder auf pc hochgerechnet anstatt die orginal daten zu nehmen aber war wohl billiger so ^^



s.ä. ... angeblich wegen der Clientgröße

Das da oben ist übrigens 1920x1080... *g*


----------



## B-R-A-I-N (10. Oktober 2011)

http://www.moviepilot.de/news/toy-story-autoren-verfilmen-facebooks-farmville-112586




Ehm...Farmville wird verfilmt?!...

Strange 1/5


----------



## Kamsi (10. Oktober 2011)

Old Mc Zuckerberg hat ne Farm - Lieber glücklich und dumm - als andersherum


----------



## BlizzLord (10. Oktober 2011)

Oh man, als ob das was wird. oO

Wahrscheinlich sieht man im Kino dann überall so Buttons für "Gefällt mir"/"Gefällt mir nicht" >.<


----------



## Selor Kiith (10. Oktober 2011)

Selbst Schiffe Versenken wird/wurde verfilmt...

Ich glaub Antonio Banderas hatte recht mit seiner Aussage, Hollywood sei in einer Krise ^^"


----------



## Saji (10. Oktober 2011)

BlizzLord schrieb:


> Oh man, als ob das was wird. oO
> 
> Wahrscheinlich sieht man im Kino dann überall so Buttons für "Gefällt mir"/"Gefällt mir nicht" >.<



Und was passiert, wenn 70% der Kinobesucher den "Gefällt mir nicht" Button drücken? Wird dann ein anderer, besserer Film gezeigt? :3 Dann hätte das System sogar mal richtig Sinn. *g*


Was mich heute aufregt? Wenn Firmen Mailadressen angeben, und die Mails dann als unzustellbar zurückkommen. 3/5


----------



## Davatar (10. Oktober 2011)

Man nehme 10 Probleme. Davon sind 4 völlig easy, 4 ok, 2 schwierig. Die schwierigen Problem schiebt man so lange wie möglich vor sich her (wobei laufend neue Probleme auftauchen), bis eines Tages ein Problem erscheint, das extrem schwierig ist. Nun löst man alle anderen Probleme, inklusive der schwierigen Probleme und schiebt das extrem schwierige Problem vor sich hin. Dann, plötzlich, völlig unverhofft, gelangt man an den Punkt, an dem alle Probleme gelöst sind, nur das extrem schwierige nicht. Nun hat man keine Möglichkeit mehr, dem extrem schwierigen Problem auszuweichen und muss dieses zwangsläufig beheben, denn sonst gehts nicht weiter. An dem Punkt bin ich im Moment leider -.-  	5/5


----------



## Konov (10. Oktober 2011)

Ellesmere schrieb:


> Jaaa...aber für mich ist das Thema fast neu! Das letzte mal ist bestimmt 3 Jahre her. Und ich dachte mit zunehmenden Alter wäre hier meine Toleranzgrenze höher ...aber falsch gedacht! Nun gut, damit ist das Thema Alkohol auf jeden Fall für die nächsten 5 Jahre Geschichte



Richtig so! 
Bei 3 Jahren ohne Alkohol ist natürlich klar, dass du dann umso weniger verträgst, weil die Verträglichkeit mit der Regelmässigkeit des Trinkens steigt - ist meine Erfahrung.


----------



## Raffzahl (10. Oktober 2011)

Morgen Lateinwettbewerb für die 10. Klassen 3/5 Warum schickt mich meine Lehrerin dahin? Ich hab morgen also 4 Stunden Latein hintereinander...


----------



## Konov (10. Oktober 2011)

...achja noch 3 Klausuren, Mittwoch Mathe, Donnerstag Geschichte, Freitag Englisch, danach Ferien.
Keine Lust mehr.  5/5


----------



## Deanne (10. Oktober 2011)

5/5: Musste mein Nasenpiercing rausnehmen.

Nachdem meine Ma mir unbeabsichtigt draufgehauen und es geblutet hat, ist es nie wieder richtig geheilt und bei jeder Kleinigkeit habe ich eine rote Nase bekommen. Vielleicht lasse ich es Ende des Jahres nochmal stechen.


----------



## Saji (10. Oktober 2011)

Steam... vorhin DarkSiders für 19,99 gekauft, jetzt haut Steam auf THQ Games 33% Rabatt runter; DarkSiders würde mich jetzt nur noch 13,33 kosten. Ich fühle mich gerade SO verarscht! 5/5


----------



## Tilbie (10. Oktober 2011)

Saji schrieb:


> Steam... vorhin DarkSiders für 19,99 gekauft, jetzt haut Steam auf THQ Games 33% Rabatt runter; DarkSiders würde mich jetzt nur noch 13,33 kosten. Ich fühle mich gerade SO verarscht! 5/5



Warum kaufst du dir das auch für 20€? So oft wie das im Angebot is...


----------



## Saji (10. Oktober 2011)

Tilbie schrieb:


> Warum kaufst du dir das auch für 20€? So oft wie das im Angebot is...



Konnte ich ja nicht wissen... ärgert mich jetzt schon total. Irgendwie ist die Lust das Game zu spielen auch verflogen. ._.


----------



## Tilbie (10. Oktober 2011)

Saji schrieb:


> Konnte ich ja nicht wissen... ärgert mich jetzt schon total. Irgendwie ist die Lust das Game zu spielen auch verflogen. ._.



Naja, hatt ich auch bei Terraria. Gekauft und nächsten Tag 75% -.-


----------



## Reflox (10. Oktober 2011)

Saji schrieb:


> Steam... vorhin DarkSiders für 19,99 gekauft, jetzt haut Steam auf THQ Games 33% Rabatt runter; DarkSiders würde mich jetzt nur noch 13,33 kosten. Ich fühle mich gerade SO verarscht! 5/5



Ich hab mir damals auch GTA IV für... 29.90 gekauft, einen Tag später wars im Weihnachtsspecial für 9.90 oder so. Gleiches mit TF2 8.50 ausgegeben, 2 Wochen später F2P. =/

Eine Person die die Freundschaft "kündigt", weil man sie als völlig bescheuert hinstellt, NACHDEM sie aber zu einem gesagt hat, man soll sich doch am besten erschiessen gehen 5/5


----------



## Feuerkatze (11. Oktober 2011)

Amazon versendet Kindle nicht in die Schweiz: 2/5 weil amazon.com machts schon.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (11. Oktober 2011)

Dass ich mir grad nicht Metro 2033 kaufen kann bei Steam, weil PayPal net funzt... -.-* 5/5


----------



## OMGStranger (11. Oktober 2011)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Dass ich mir grad nicht Metro 2033 kaufen kann bei Steam, weil PayPal net funzt... -.-* 5/5




<- Regt sich mit auf, gutes spiel ! 

Dass ich noch 1 1/2 Stunden bis Feierabend habe...


----------



## Lari (11. Oktober 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Richtig so!
> Bei 3 Jahren ohne Alkohol ist natürlich klar, dass du dann umso weniger verträgst, weil die Verträglichkeit mit der Regelmässigkeit des Trinkens steigt - ist meine Erfahrung.



Pah...! ^^
Die nächste Runde Beer-Pong steigt an einem Montag 4/5.
Da darf man als Instituts-Favoriten ja garnicht wirklich gewinnen (wer gewinnt, spielt weiter...  ). Denn am nächsten morgen klingelt ja um 6.30 Uhr wieder der Wecker :-/


----------



## Konov (11. Oktober 2011)

Was mich aufregt?
Dieses apokalyptische Wetter und ich muss gleich zur Schule, obwohl ich lieber zuhause sitzen, für die Klausuren am Mittwoch, Donnerstag und Freitag lernen und nen Kaffee schlürfen sollte und natürlich *will*. 

Achja 5/5 natürlich


----------



## Kamsi (11. Oktober 2011)

pro7 taff und deren schwiegertochter kopie

ich esse ganz harmlos was und plötzlich bei taff - rüdiger 30 jahre single erlebt heute seine ersten sexuellen reize und dann zeige sie das das monster von loch ness im bauchtänzer outfit tanzen - mir ist fast das essen hochgekommen zum glück rechtzeitig umschalten gekonnt.

5/5


----------



## schneemaus (11. Oktober 2011)

Kennt ihr das, ihr lernt jemanden kennen, seid super auf einer Wellenlänge, trefft euch das erste Mal alleine und man denkt sich nach 10 Minuten "Ähm... Was is das denn für eine/r"? Davon von mir ein 5/5, weil ich über 5 Euro für's blöde Parken ausgeben durfte und den Sprit verfahren hab für nix >_>


----------



## Selor Kiith (11. Oktober 2011)

Das denke ich mir jeden Tag bei verschiedenen Leuten... 
Soviele Frösche...


----------



## tear_jerker (11. Oktober 2011)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Kennt ihr das, ihr lernt jemanden kennen, seid super auf einer Wellenlänge, trefft euch das erste Mal alleine und man denkt sich nach 10 Minuten "Ähm... Was is das denn für eine/r"? Davon von mir ein 5/5, weil ich über 5 Euro für's blöde Parken ausgeben durfte und den Sprit verfahren hab für nix >_>



das tut mir leid schneemaus, aber vielleicht war es ja die nervosität die ihn beim ersten date hat blödsinn labern lassen. gut möglich das er mit dummen ansichten bloß cool wirken wollte


----------



## Sh1k4ri (11. Oktober 2011)

öhm ja, ich glaube ich hab mich verliebt... 3/5 

(auch noch in ne gute Freundin -.-)


----------



## Konov (11. Oktober 2011)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Kennt ihr das, ihr lernt jemanden kennen, seid super auf einer Wellenlänge, trefft euch das erste Mal alleine und man denkt sich nach 10 Minuten "Ähm... Was is das denn für eine/r"? Davon von mir ein 5/5, weil ich über 5 Euro für's blöde Parken ausgeben durfte und den Sprit verfahren hab für nix >_>



Damit hast du das Thema des Nachtschwärmers ja schon vorweg genommen 
Tut mir aber leid, dass es so scheiße gelaufen ist.

Und ja, ich hab auch mal Leute aus dem Internet getroffen, wo sich hinterher rausgestellt hat, dass man null mit einander klargekommen ist.
So kanns gehen...

@Shiki
Mein Beileid


----------



## Selor Kiith (11. Oktober 2011)

Das ich ob oberen Post fast vor lachen erstickt wäre O_o 
Sorry aber ich habs gelesen und es ging einfach nicht mehr, weiß nichtmal warum! 5/5


----------



## schneemaus (11. Oktober 2011)

tear_jerker schrieb:


> das tut mir leid schneemaus, aber vielleicht war es ja die nervosität die ihn beim ersten date hat blödsinn labern lassen. gut möglich das er mit dummen ansichten bloß cool wirken wollte



Sie. Und es ging nicht mal um die Ansichten, sondern so... grundsätzlich o.O Schwer zu erklären.


@Konov: Jaha, ich freu mich schon


----------



## Selor Kiith (11. Oktober 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Und ja, ich hab auch mal Leute aus dem Internet getroffen, wo sich hinterher rausgestellt hat, dass man null mit einander klargekommen ist.
> So kanns gehen...



Wenn man nur nicht miteinander klar kommt geht das ja noch alles 
Beinahe entführt werden ist da schon irgendwie blöd


----------



## Konov (11. Oktober 2011)

Selor schrieb:


> Wenn man nur nicht miteinander klar kommt geht das ja noch alles
> Beinahe entführt werden ist da schon irgendwie blöd



Wieso, wurdest du entführt oder so allgemein?


----------



## Selor Kiith (11. Oktober 2011)

"Sie" hatte einen recht... einfachen Plan aber die falschen Leute zur Ausführung ^^


----------



## Manaori (11. Oktober 2011)

Hello kitty :S Trauma! 4/5 (nur vier, weil es auf perverse Art und Weise witzig ist. *verweis zum Bilderthread*)


----------



## Ceiwyn (11. Oktober 2011)

5/5 Bin schon im Bett gelegen, hab auch schon 10 Minuten geschlafen, aber durch irgendetwas aufgewacht und kann nun nicht mehr einschlafen. NERF Schlaf!


----------



## Selor Kiith (12. Oktober 2011)

Mhm... New Vegas mit Old World Blues scheint irgendein Problem zu haben... ich kann zwar noch Sachen verkaufen aber ich kriege keine Kronkorken mehr über einem bestimmten Betrag... und erst wenn ich wieder was kaufe, krieg ich wieder Korken... 4/5


----------



## Norua (12. Oktober 2011)

Mittagspause ist in 20 minuten vorbei 4/5


----------



## Kamsi (12. Oktober 2011)

Mein Vorbestelltes Buch bei Amazon ist 3 Tage früher in meiner Buchhandlung da 5/5


----------



## Ellesmere (12. Oktober 2011)

Meine Bestellung bei Amazon ist anscheinend verloren gegangen 3/5
Ersatz ist erst in 3-4 Wochen lieferbar  5/5


----------



## Kamsi (12. Oktober 2011)

Da hat der Amazon Räuber wiederzugegriffen - kenn ich vom letzten jahr bei meiner Weihnachtsbestellung


----------



## Ellesmere (12. Oktober 2011)

Klasse find ich auch, das se einen erst eine Woche vertrösten und dann noch nicht mal ein Wort der Entschuldigung übrig haben  4/5


----------



## Kamsi (12. Oktober 2011)

sei froh das du nicht mit gutschein bezahlt hast und keine eidesstattliche versicherung bei deiner post abgeben musst ^^

war das nen krampf das die mir meinen gutschein wiedergaben


----------



## HitotsuSatori (12. Oktober 2011)

Ellesmere schrieb:


> Klasse find ich auch, das se einen erst eine Woche vertrösten und dann noch nicht mal ein Wort der Entschuldigung übrig haben  4/5



Es ist nicht unbedingt Amazons Schuld, wenn dein Paket verloren geht.


----------



## Ellesmere (12. Oktober 2011)

Mir gehts nicht um die "Schuld" (klar kann mal ein Paket verlorengehen), sondern um die Höflichkeit. Schliesslich ist doch der Kunde König und Deutschland ein Service-Paradies ?! Okee....ironie /off...Untergang des Abendlandes ....1/5


----------



## Dominau (12. Oktober 2011)

Leute die sich drüber aufregen das man mit ihnen nicht schreibt, aber selber nichts schreiben .. :<
4/5


----------



## Ceiwyn (12. Oktober 2011)

Muss gleich in die Bibliothek und an der Hausarbeit weitermachen.


----------



## Tilbie (12. Oktober 2011)

Das die Menschen anscheinend zu dumm sind einem ein Bild aus facebook zu schicken wenn man selbst kein facevook hat. ICH HASSE FACEBOOK


----------



## Kamsi (12. Oktober 2011)

anders als bei g+ erlaubt facebook accounts mit fakenames also wo ist das problem ^^

5 min hat man nen fake account gemacht und du nennst dich da halt tilbie statt deinen rl namen


----------



## Manowar (12. Oktober 2011)

Dass heute Powerpump ausfiel und der Trainer nicht bescheid gibt 5/5


----------



## Tilbie (12. Oktober 2011)

Meine verabscheuung gegen über facebook erlaubt mir keinen fake Account.


----------



## Ellesmere (12. Oktober 2011)

Peperonie geschnitten und danach das ganze vergessen 0/5

Mir die Augen gerieben ....10000/5


----------



## Saji (12. Oktober 2011)

Lotro braucht ewig zum Patchen... >_> 2/5


----------



## Konov (13. Oktober 2011)

Dass meine Art zu Lernen immer sehr anstrengend ist und ich ganz viel mache, hinterher aber doch "nur" wenig Punkte bei rausspringen.
War zwar schon immer so, aber trotzdem nervt es 5/5


----------



## bkeleanor (13. Oktober 2011)

ja diese 20-80 Regel war bei mir auch andersrum^^


----------



## Konov (13. Oktober 2011)

bkeleanor schrieb:


> ja diese 20-80 Regel war bei mir auch andersrum^^



Was genau meinst du mit 20-80 Regel?


----------



## Deathstyle (13. Oktober 2011)

Wie lernst du denn Konov?




Musiknazis 5/5.


----------



## Ellesmere (13. Oktober 2011)

Also bei mir kommt die 20/80 Regel immer hin. 20 % lernen , 80% Prozent als Ergebnis. Allerdings ziele ich immer auf ein 95% Ziel ab.

Immer noch kein WE 4/5 (ich bin aber auch extrem unmotiviert  )


----------



## Konov (13. Oktober 2011)

Deathstyle schrieb:


> Wie lernst du denn Konov?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Immer unterschiedlich 

In Bio z.B. viel auswendig, aber Zusammenhänge verstehen hilft da auch viel.
Wenn dann in der Klausur aber Sachen abgefragt werden, die nicht auf dem Lernzettel standen, den wir vom Lehrer bekommen haben... naja dann wirds halt auch nicht so doll weil ich eine Aufgabe z.B. gar nicht machen konnte.

Irgendwie sind die Aufgaben teilweise zu abstrakt, sowas kackt mich immer an.
Naja uns wurde in der Schule aber auch gesagt, dass die Noten vor dem Abi nochmal bei jedem gute 2 Punkte runtergehen und man sich daran orientieren sollte.
Das wird wohl tatsächlich eintreten 

Immerhin auf der Abendschule lassen sie uns nicht einfach durchrasseln, da merkste dann früh genug wo es noch hapert.

Möchte mein Abi mittlerweile auch nur noch bestehen und das wars... wen interessieren die Noten wenn ich sowieso NC-freie Fächer studiere?
Das Abi kommt mir vor wie eine Prüfung ohne Sinn und Verstand... weil jeder sie machen muss, aber es sagt null über die Intelligenz oder die Fähigkeiten einer Person aus.

Meine Schwester z.B. hat das Abi damals mit nem Schnitt von 3,6 (!!!) gemacht, also wirklich recht mies.
Mittlerweile schreibt sie ihren Doktor und hat Geldpreise und Auszeichnungen für ihre Magisterarbeit bekommen. 

Scheiss Abi. ^^


----------



## Deathstyle (13. Oktober 2011)

Sobald du deine ersten Semester hinter dir hast kräht kein Hahn mehr nach deinem Abitur, du hast schon recht.
Ich selber lerne relativ wenig, ich passe halt in den Vorlesungen auf bzw. bin aufmerksam dabei und lese mir oft den behandelten Stoff nocheinmal aus anderen Quellen durch - das hilft zur Festigung und auch zum Verständnis. Ansonsten kann man Skripts und Bücher ganz gut verinnerlichen indem man sie selber nochmal schriftlich niederlegt - also z. B. am PC nen eigenes Skript schreiben.
Das hilft natürlich nur bei Dingen die man verstehen muss, nicht etwa bei welchen die man auswendig lernen muss (nach dem Abi wirst du das aber nichtmehr tun, auswendig lernen hilft dann glücklicherweise nichtmehr bzw. ist nichtmehr notwendig). Ansonsten hilft praxis - Beispiel Mathe und die gute alte Polynomdivision, die muss man einfach blind und schnell beherrschen - da hilft einem reines verstehen nur bedingt.


----------



## Ol@f (13. Oktober 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Meine Schwester z.B. hat das Abi damals mit nem Schnitt von 3,6 (!!!) gemacht, also wirklich recht mies.
> Mittlerweile schreibt sie ihren Doktor und hat Geldpreise und Auszeichnungen für ihre Magisterarbeit bekommen.
> 
> Scheiss Abi. ^^


Ausnahmen bestätigen die Regel. Es gibt eine positive Korrelation zwischen gutem Abitur und erfolgreichem Studium. 
Meine Schwester gehört auch wie bei dir zu den Ausnahmen (zwar (noch) nicht in dem Rahmen wie bei deiner Schwester, aber dennoch bemerkenswert). 

btt:
Vorlesung nacharbeiten und müde sein 3/5


----------



## Ceiwyn (13. Oktober 2011)

Meine Vorlesungen fangen erst nächste Woche an. Wobei ich auf solche Späße wie "Römisches Privatrecht" nur bedingt Lust habe.

Nur noch 4 Tage für die Hausarbeit - aber ich komm immerhin einigermaßen voran.


----------



## Ogil (13. Oktober 2011)

Deathstyle schrieb:


> Ansonsten hilft praxis - Beispiel Mathe und die gute alte Polynomdivision, die muss man einfach blind und schnell beherrschen - da hilft einem reines verstehen nur bedingt.


Haha - das erinnert mich an meine Schulzeit und den Umstand, dass ich immer ein Maedel neben mir sitzen hatte, welchem ich bei allen naturwissenschaftlichen Faechern half. Sie hatte auch so ihre Probleme mit der Polynomdivision - und hat mich immer fast erwuergt, wenn ich (um sie zu aergern) die Polynomdivision im Kopf gemacht hab. Hach - lang ist's her...

Was mich aufregt? 

Dass meine Hose kaputt geht. Gestern kleiner Schlitz am Knie, mittlerweile schon 10 cm oder so. Ich bin doch kein Hippie, ey! 3/5


----------



## Deanne (13. Oktober 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Das Abi kommt mir vor wie eine Prüfung ohne Sinn und Verstand... weil jeder sie machen muss, aber es sagt null über die Intelligenz oder die Fähigkeiten einer Person aus.
> 
> Meine Schwester z.B. hat das Abi damals mit nem Schnitt von 3,6 (!!!) gemacht, also wirklich recht mies.
> Mittlerweile schreibt sie ihren Doktor und hat Geldpreise und Auszeichnungen für ihre Magisterarbeit bekommen.
> ...



Same here. Ich habe mein Abi "nur" mit einem guten 2er-Schnitt gemacht, weil ich unglaublich faul war, schreibe jetzt aber überwiegend Klausuren im 1er-Bereich. Trotzdem hätte ich wegen meiner Abi-Note fast keinen Studienplatz bekommen.


----------



## H2OTest (13. Oktober 2011)

ich beweg mich zurzeit in der oberstufe bei ca 7 punkten, jedoch in meinem seminarfach, welches sehr interessant sind im gut bis sehr guten bereich


----------



## Ceiwyn (13. Oktober 2011)

Ich hab auch nur Abi von 3,1, aber liege bei Jura bei Befriedigend - zwei Punkte zu Vollbefriedigend (was fast schon einer Jobgarantie entspricht). Gehöre damit zu den besten 30-40% meines Jahrgangs. Ziel bis zum Examen sind 10%.


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (13. Oktober 2011)

Meine treue Xbox hat nach 5 Jahren den Geist aufgegeben
Ich steh grade echt den Tränen nahe


----------



## Konov (13. Oktober 2011)

SWeeT_mushrOOms schrieb:


> Meine treue Xbox hat nach 5 Jahren den Geist aufgegeben
> Ich steh grade echt den Tränen nahe



Du hast Sorgen 
Kaufst dir halt ne neue.


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (13. Oktober 2011)

Ja ich hab als Schüler ständig 200 Tacken auf der hohen Kante...


----------



## Konov (13. Oktober 2011)

SWeeT_mushrOOms schrieb:


> Ja ich hab als Schüler ständig 200 Tacken auf der hohen Kante...



Naja ständig nicht, aber sparen kann man doch... dauert halt ein bißchen.
Außerdem gibts Geburtstag und Weihnachten.


----------



## Davatar (14. Oktober 2011)

Hab grad rausgefunden, dass der Empfänger einer MMS die Auslandsgebühren trägt, wenn ich ihm ne MMS ins Ausland schicke o_O: 5/5


----------



## Laxera (14. Oktober 2011)

da ich mich gerade echt aufrege deswegen:

versuchte INTERNET und FOREN ZENSUR (wie auch hier im Buffed-Forum praktiziert), schlimm das - wir brauchen nicht mal ne Stasi oder sowas wie in der DDR, wir überwachen uns doch eh schon alle gegenseitig....spitzel und denunziantentum wir kommen!

50 millionen von 5!

mfg LAX
ps: zu der abi sache da oben: hab mein (Fach-)Abi (welches hier in Bayern IMHO auch hacken schwer ist...schwerer als manch anders wo das "normale" Abi (Berlin um hier mal ein Land zu nennen z.B.)) auch nur mit im schnitt 7 Punkten gemacht, mit einem Negativ ausreißer Fach (Mathe mit 3 Punkten) und einem Positiv ausreißer Englisch (13 Punkte)  - ärgerlich an der ganzen Sache nur, das ich wahrscheinlich mit einem 10tel meiner Vorbereitung genauso gut gewesen währe (vor allem in Mathe, wo ich das zeug zwar verstand, aber unter Zeitdruck nix zu wege brachte und in Rechnungswesen, wo genau das dran kam, wo wir im Unterricht nicht die mega Wiederholung gemacht haben (gut das ich routiniert genug war klar zu kommen, auch wenn mir da die zeit weggelaufen ist...)
pps: stimmt, das abi sagt wenig über die Person aus (kenne wen der ist der Top-Informatiker (selbst gelernt alles!) und will das studieren (und ist in mathe hochbegabt, hat aber genauso nen schnitt wie ich - schon komisch, was?....man ich währe dafür das man bei uns überall das fächer wählen in der schule erlaubt (nicht nur wie es bisher an der Gymi oberstufe (13te) war, sondern schon ab der 8ten oder so....sodass man fächer in denen man schwach ist, und die halt auch net unbedingt so wichtig sind, abwählen kann (damit hätte jeder ne chance auf nen gutes zeugniss, auch leute mit ner leghastenie bzw. ner lese- und rechtschreib-schwäche oder leute mit der diskalkulie (krankheit bei der man mathematisch minderbegabt ist)...)


----------



## shadow24 (14. Oktober 2011)

ach komm schon lax,du willst doch hier im kiddy-gamer-forum nicht ernsthaft über religiöse themen diskutieren die schon x-mal auf die gleiche art und weise gelaufen sind...schreib lieber wieder was zum thema:was ess ich...,les ich...,spiel ich...,fi...ich gerade...das ist doch richtig sinnvoll und erfreut sich hier grösster beliebtheit


----------



## Doofkatze (14. Oktober 2011)

Laxera schrieb:


> da ich mich gerade echt aufrege deswegen:
> 
> versuchte INTERNET und FOREN ZENSUR (wie auch hier im Buffed-Forum praktiziert), schlimm das - wir brauchen nicht mal ne Stasi oder sowas wie in der DDR, wir überwachen uns doch eh schon alle gegenseitig....spitzel und denunziantentum wir kommen!
> 
> ...




Leute die nicht verstehen wollen, warum sie im Unrecht sind 4/5

Die Schließung ist eine Präventivmaßnahme, die nichts mit Zensur oder dergleichen zutun hat.

Es gibt Themenbereiche, in denen immer grundlegend verschiedene Meinungen vorliegen und die aggressiver diskutiert werden, da man immer eine eigene Meinung hat, die auch immer mangels Beweisen richtig sein muss, sodass andere grundsätzlich falsch liegen.
Wenn jemand behauptet, das WoW nur spannend ist, wenn man alles Equipment abgelegt hat, kann man diesen als Troll erkennen. Wenn ich aber sage, Gott ist tot bzw. muss lebendig sein...da ziehe ich den HASS von Gläubigen oder Ungläubigen geradezu auf mich.

In 99% der Fälle führen solche Themen also zu Verwarnungen, was ja nicht sein muss.

Stell dir vor, wie eine Polizei darsteht, wenn sie 2 Rüpel, je einer rechts bzw. linksextrem ins Gefängnis stecken, beide in die gleiche Zelle. Wenn sich dann beide gegenseitig umbringen wollen...


----------



## Manaori (14. Oktober 2011)

Doofkatze schrieb:


> Leute die nicht verstehen wollen, warum sie im Unrecht sind 4/5
> 
> Die Schließung ist eine Präventivmaßnahme, die nichts mit Zensur oder dergleichen zutun hat.
> 
> ...





This. Da muss ich Doofkatze mal richtig zustimmen. 

Vor allem, Zensur ist nicht ganz dasselbe... Das Forum wird nämlich von einer Privatperson betrieben. Und da gilt das Hausrecht. Wenn Zam jetzt plötzlich auf die Idee kommt, er will an seinem Forum keine Österreicher mehr, hat er das Recht, alle zu löschen. Und wenn er was gegen Leute aus Baden-Würtemberg hat - löschen. Man kann sich zwar aufregen, aber er ist im Recht, weils sein Forum ist. 
Und ich würde an meinem eigenen Forum, würde einer mit so einer Diskussion kommen, nicht anders handeln. Über Religion kann man nur sehr selten gesittet diskutieren, ebenso über Politik. Da braucht nur einer mit etwas extremeren Ansichten dabei sein und die ganze Diskussion geht in eine Richtung, die man nicht mehr kontrollieren kann. Und ein jeder Admin hat das Recht, das entweder geschehen zu lassen weils ihm egal ist, oder das nicht geschehen zu lassen und as Thema zu schließen. Aber das ist keine Zensur, denn: 


> *Zensur* (_censura_) ist ein politisches Verfahren,[sup][1][/sup] um durch Massenmedien oder im persönlichen Informationsverkehr (etwa per Briefpost) vermittelte Inhalte zu kontrollieren, unerwünschte beziehungsweise Gesetzen zuwiderlaufende Inhalte zu unterdrücken und auf diese Weise dafür zu sorgen, dass nur erwünschte Inhalte veröffentlicht oder ausgetauscht werden.



Der Begriff greift nur, wenn es die Politik ist, die in die Medien eingreift. Wenn Hans Wurst sagt, er will in seinem Forum keine Diskussionen über Umweltschutz, dann ist das keine Zensur, sondern sein Hausrecht.




BtT: Mein Vater... ich kenn mich nimmer aus. 3/5


----------



## Konov (14. Oktober 2011)

Dass es draußen über Nacht arktische Temperaturen gegeben hat.
Das Thermometer zeigt aktuell 2 Grad, und das mitten im flachen Mitteldeutschland. Dazu ordentlich Nebel. 2 Minuten gelüftet und mein Rechner setzt Eiszapfen an. ^^ (Steht am Fenster)
Das Ganze ärgert mich aber nur 1/5

Heute noch Englisch Klausur (letzter Schultag vor den Ferien) 3/5

Bei der Kälte ist Biken praktisch unmöglich für mich 5/5


----------



## Ellesmere (14. Oktober 2011)

Manaori schrieb:


> [...]
> Wenn Zam jetzt plötzlich auf die Idee kommt, er will an seinem Forum keine Österreicher mehr, hat er das Recht, *alle zu löschen*. Und wenn er was gegen Leute aus Baden-Würtemberg hat - *löschen. *
> [...]



Uih, uih, uih ...die armen Österreicher  Und gut das ich nicht aus Baden-Württenberg komm...  Aber wenn Zam jetzt keine Frauen mehr mag ? Oo...  

btt:

Mein Kater ist seit 7 Tagen verschwunden  1000000/5


----------



## Ceiwyn (14. Oktober 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Dass es draußen über Nacht arktische Temperaturen gegeben hat.
> Das Thermometer zeigt aktuell 2 Grad, und das mitten im flachen Mitteldeutschland. Dazu ordentlich Nebel. 2 Minuten gelüftet und mein Rechner setzt Eiszapfen an. ^^ (Steht am Fenster)
> Das Ganze ärgert mich aber nur 1/5



Und mich freut es. Das bedeutet nämlich, dass die ganzen nervigen Stechmücken, Schnaken, Wespen usw. nun endlich 100% tot sind.


----------



## Manaori (14. Oktober 2011)

Ellesmere schrieb:


> Uih, uih, uih ...die armen Österreicher  Und gut das ich nicht aus Baden-Württenberg komm...  Aber wenn Zam jetzt keine Frauen mehr mag ? Oo...
> 
> btt:
> 
> Mein Kater ist seit 7 Tagen verschwunden  1000000/5




Vielleicht hat er ja nur was gegen österreichische Frauen.*tröst* ... Moment, shit. 


Ohje :/ Wohnt ihr in der Stadt oder am Land? Besteht die Möglichkeit, die Straßen abzufahren? Oder dass er im Keller eingesperrt ist oder so? Unser Kater war mal drei Tage in der Garage...


----------



## Ellesmere (14. Oktober 2011)

Wir wohnen recht ländlich und er streunt auch gerne mal ein paar Tage umher, aber so lange bislang nie  Ich hatte schon mal an einen Peilsender für ihn gedacht, aber ich mag keiner Katze ein Halsband antuen. Ein bisschen Hoffnung hab ich ja noch ...


----------



## Deanne (14. Oktober 2011)

Deanne schrieb:


> 5/5: Morgen Mädelswochenende in Holland



100/5: Mal wieder abgesagt. Ich platze gleich!! Scheisse man, regt mich das auf! Immer diese Unzuverlässigkeit.


----------



## HitotsuSatori (14. Oktober 2011)

Deathstyle schrieb:


> Das hilft natürlich nur bei Dingen die man verstehen muss, nicht etwa bei welchen die man auswendig lernen muss (nach dem Abi wirst du das aber nichtmehr tun, auswendig lernen hilft dann glücklicherweise nichtmehr bzw. ist nichtmehr notwendig).



Stimmt so nicht. Die Kanji für meine Tests in Japanisch müssen auswendig gelernt werden (Strichreihenfolge, Lesungen, Bedeutungen).
Bestimmte Jahreszahlen in Geschichte? Auswendig lernen!

Merken wir uns: Verallgemeinerungen sind nicht toll. ^^

BTT: 30 Seiten Text zusammenfassen und ein 'Reaktionspapier' schreiben. Ich hasse sowas! 100/5


----------



## Deathstyle (14. Oktober 2011)

Ich wollte damit nur sagen dass man im Studium mit stupidem auswendiglernen im Gegensatz zur Schule (Abi) nichtmehr weit kommt, ich hatte eine in meinem Jahrgang für die wohl das Streberklischee als Lebensmentalität sieht und im Abi mit 1,2 die beste war - nun studiert sie Maschinenbau und hat extreme Probleme, weil sie eigentlich garnichts kann außer Dinge auswendig zu lernen. Aber nun gut, es gibt wohl auch Ausnahmen.


----------



## Ceiwyn (14. Oktober 2011)

Deathstyle schrieb:


> Ich wollte damit nur sagen dass man im Studium mit stupidem auswendiglernen im Gegensatz zur Schule (Abi) nichtmehr weit kommt, ich hatte eine in meinem Jahrgang für die wohl das Streberklischee als Lebensmentalität sieht und im Abi mit 1,2 die beste war - nun studiert sie Maschinenbau und hat extreme Probleme, weil sie eigentlich garnichts kann außer Dinge auswendig zu lernen. Aber nun gut, es gibt wohl auch Ausnahmen.



Auswendiglernen macht nur dann *keinen* Sinn, wenn es sich um Verstehenwissen handelt. Also praktisch Naturwissenschaften oder mathematisch angehauchte Fächer, teilweise auch Sprachen. Alles andere ist reines Faktenwissen. Etwa alles, was mit Geschichte zu tun hat. Alles, was mit Recht zu tun hat. Alles, was mit Literatur zu tun hat, mit Journalismus, mit Philosophie... da kann man ewig weitermachen. Sobald etwas nicht in sich schlüssig und logisch ist, fährt man mit Auswendiglernen am besten. Beispiel: Potenzieren von Potenzen... am Anfang für viele schwer, irgendwann pure Routine, weil es einfach logisch ist. Man versteht es. Beispiel: Was ist Stückschuld? Wie soll man sich das herleiten? Das geht nur, wenn man sich mit dem Thema zumindest ein wenig auskennt. Dann kommt man drauf, dass es praktisch das Gegenteil der Gattungsschuld und für die Fälle der Unmöglichkeit der Nacherfüllung nach Vertragsabschluss sehr wichtig ist.

Ich lerne immer alles auswendig, wenn man es nicht verstehen kann. Bevor ich lange herleite, speicher ich lieber.


----------



## Deathstyle (14. Oktober 2011)

Das ist plausibel. 
Definitiv etwas zu naiv von mir zu glauben das sich dies so verhält.

Rechtstechnisch hatte ich im Studium nur Grundlegend und da war bisauf die Formvorgabe und der Umgang mit den Rechtstexten nichts weiter zu lernen, daher dachte ich in meinem Leichtsinn Jura mit einschließen zu können.


----------



## BlizzLord (14. Oktober 2011)

Hunger und ich habe Salami Salami und Salami im Kühlschrank...
Wird zeit das neues Futter ran kommt.


----------



## Saji (14. Oktober 2011)

iTunes hängt sich ständig beim Synchronisieren auf. Update auf iOS 5 somit unmöglich. Ich glaube mit Steve ist auch ein Teil von Apple gestorben. 5/5


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (14. Oktober 2011)

Jup als Steve noch am leben war, gab es nie Probleme bei Apple...


----------



## Saji (14. Oktober 2011)

SWeeT_mushrOOms schrieb:


> Jup als Steve noch am leben war, gab es nie Probleme bei Apple...



Fast wäre ich auf der Ironie ausgerutscht. xD Es passt halt nur gerade mal wieder alles so wunderbar zusammen. >_>


----------



## Tilbie (15. Oktober 2011)

Warum tut mein Bein so weh? O.o 3/5


----------



## Konov (15. Oktober 2011)

Spiele mit dem Gedanken mir Skyrim zu holen, aber bin noch unentschlossen. 1/5
Immerhin ist es 2 Euro günstiger als BF3. ^^

Ich hab auf der offiziellen Skyrim Seite nix dazu gefunden, aber weiß jemand, ob das ein reines offline-RPG ist oder gibts da auch Multiplayer Parts?
Wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe, ist es ja ein RPG und kein MMORPG.

Schade dass es kein FAQ auf der Website gibt... jedenfalls hab ich keins gefunden.


----------



## Ceiwyn (15. Oktober 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Spiele mit dem Gedanken mir Skyrim zu holen, aber bin noch unentschlossen. 1/5
> Immerhin ist es 2 Euro günstiger als BF3. ^^
> 
> Ich hab auf der offiziellen Skyrim Seite nix dazu gefunden, aber weiß jemand, ob das ein reines offline-RPG ist oder gibts da auch Multiplayer Parts?
> ...



Bei TES wär das unnötig zu schreiben, denn es gab noch nie einen Multiplayer. ^^ 

Ich wollte mir eigentlich beides holen, entscheide mich aber nun doch nur für Skyrim. Gründe: Kein nerviges Origin und Matchmaking und Mod-Unterstützung. Das ist nämlich das ganz große Plus. Während Oblivion nur recht gut war, hat es die Community mit tausenden verschiedener Mods auf Weltklasse-Niveau angehoben. www.tesnexus.com, wer sich da mal kundig machen möchte. Übrigens gibts auch jede Menge Adult-Mods... ^^

Das wird bei Skyrim genauso sein. Offene Welt, hunderte Stunden Spielzeit, schöne Grafik, genialer Soundtrack. Die 4 Wochen kann ich auch noch warten.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (15. Oktober 2011)

Ich werde auf jeden Fall beides spielen. Skyrim wünsch ich mir dann zu Weihnachten (oder - wie immer - nen Gutschein oder Geld  )

Und vorher hab ich ja auch noch Geburtstags.


----------



## iShock (15. Oktober 2011)

seit dem aufstehen kopfweh >_< 

und Hunger krieg ich auch nicht :-I (Bis auf Gurke und Möhre oO)   5/5


Was ist nur los x_x


----------



## Konov (15. Oktober 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Bei TES wär das unnötig zu schreiben, denn es gab noch nie einen Multiplayer. ^^
> 
> Ich wollte mir eigentlich beides holen, entscheide mich aber nun doch nur für Skyrim. Gründe: Kein nerviges Origin und Matchmaking und Mod-Unterstützung. Das ist nämlich das ganz große Plus. Während Oblivion nur recht gut war, hat es die Community mit tausenden verschiedener Mods auf Weltklasse-Niveau angehoben. www.tesnexus.com, wer sich da mal kundig machen möchte. Übrigens gibts auch jede Menge Adult-Mods... ^^
> 
> Das wird bei Skyrim genauso sein. Offene Welt, hunderte Stunden Spielzeit, schöne Grafik, genialer Soundtrack. Die 4 Wochen kann ich auch noch warten.



Hab mich noch etwas informiert über das Game und es sieht schon sehr sehr nice aus.
Ein richtiges Abenteuer dass man im Feierabend erleben kann? Da geb ich gerne etwas Kohle aus... ziemlich faszinierende Spielwelt. Werds mir vllt. bestellen


----------



## Sh1k4ri (16. Oktober 2011)

ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh  -.- 5/5


----------



## Konov (16. Oktober 2011)

Was los Shiki?

Was mich aufregt? Wenn 1000 Leute was von einem wollen und ich zeitlich den Tag so genau einplanen muss, damit jeder mindestens seine 5 Minuten Aufmerksamkeit bekommt.
Geht mir aufn Sack 5/5


----------



## Saji (16. Oktober 2011)

Das dreckige Gequietsche vom Mausrad meiner Roccat Kova+. Gestern schon probiert etwas Öl an die quietschende Stelle zu bringen, aber das brachte nur einen Abend lang Ruhe. 5/5

Hab jetzt meine Logitech G500 wieder aus dem Keller geholt. Herrlich diese Ruhe, und sogar horizontaler Bildlauf mit dem Mausrad. :3


----------



## zoizz (16. Oktober 2011)

Wirtschaftsmathematik für Ökonomen...
Ich dachte eigentlich, ich und die Zahlen wären gute Freunde. Aber nach einer linearen Gleichung mit Vektoren in Matrizen habe ich gestern nach 70min aufgegeben.

4/5


----------



## Tilbie (16. Oktober 2011)

Mogen 1 Woche Omma -.- 5/5


----------



## Sh1k4ri (16. Oktober 2011)

Handy doch nicht verloren, liegt bloß noch bei nem Kumpel  2/5


----------



## Deanne (16. Oktober 2011)

5/5: Altmodische Ansichten, nach denen man einen zweifelhaften Lebenswandel führt, wenn man mit 25 noch nicht verheiratet ist. Und das dann auch noch von Leuten im gleichen Alter. Jedem das seine.

4/5: Leute, die sich in Nichtraucher-Clubs und Restaurants eine Kippe anzünden und alles vollqualmen.


----------



## HitotsuSatori (16. Oktober 2011)

Deanne schrieb:


> 5/5: Altmodische Ansichten, nach denen man einen zweifelhaften Lebenswandel führt, wenn man mit 25 noch nicht verheiratet ist. Und das dann auch noch von Leuten im gleichen Alter. Jedem das seine.



Kenn ich. Mir wurde schon gesagt, dass ich keine richtige Frau bin, nur, weil ich nicht wie fast alle aus meiner ehemaligen Schulklasse mit 20 schon gekalbt hab. Idioten gibts überall.


----------



## Konov (16. Oktober 2011)

Deanne schrieb:


> 5/5: Altmodische Ansichten, nach denen man einen zweifelhaften Lebenswandel führt, wenn man mit 25 noch nicht verheiratet ist. Und das dann auch noch von Leuten im gleichen Alter. Jedem das seine.



Dem schließe ich mich an. 2/5


----------



## Alux (16. Oktober 2011)

Meine XBox immer noch nicht verkauft zu haben. 5/5
Niemand hat Interesse, wie soll ich das Teil jetzt zu Barem machen -.- Gleiches gilt für die PS2 die seit ner Ewigkeit in der Originalverpackung im Schrank steht.


----------



## Ceiwyn (16. Oktober 2011)

Morgen endlich wieder Uni und damit auch wieder was zu tun 3/5

Morgen endlich mal wieder Fußball, auch wenns nur eine Stunde ist und ich dann verschwitzt in der Uni sitze 4/5

Abends endlich mal wieder Capoeira 5/5

Ups, falscher Thread. Naja, wat solls.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (16. Oktober 2011)

morgen wieder los 2/5.


----------



## tonygt (16. Oktober 2011)

Gestern 6 Stunden mitm Zug durch die Gegend gefahren und am Ende doch net im Bikepark angekommen scheiss DB, trotzdem noch nen geilen Abend gehabt deswegen nur 3/5


----------



## Edou (17. Oktober 2011)

Richtig brutale Rückenschmerzen....kann mich kaum bewegen....5/5


----------



## Davatar (17. Oktober 2011)

Alux schrieb:


> Meine XBox immer noch nicht verkauft zu haben. 5/5
> Niemand hat Interesse, wie soll ich das Teil jetzt zu Barem machen -.- Gleiches gilt für die PS2 die seit ner Ewigkeit in der Originalverpackung im Schrank steht.


Ne PS2 in Originalverpackung kannst Du sicher auf Ebay versteigern.Und falls nicht wartest Du halt auf die PS4, dann wirst Du sie sicher los.


----------



## tear_jerker (17. Oktober 2011)

problem dürfte sein das sowas echt nur noch sammler wie z.b. Dracun kaufen. der rest holt sich emulatoren aus dem netz der zur eigentlichen konsole auch noch vorteile bringt


----------



## schneemaus (17. Oktober 2011)

Dass mein Internet komplett rumspackt. Bzw. das von meiner Mutter. An, aus, an, aus. Zumal hier das Fernsehen noch mit dran hängt. Halbe Stunde in der Warteschleife verbracht, nu ging es danach wieder für ne halbe Stunde, aber nu wieder an, aus, an, aus. Es soll sich heute noch jemand vom Support bei mir melden, dem werd ich mal eins husten >_>

Edit: Natürlich FFFFFFFUUUUUUUUUUUUUU/5


----------



## HitotsuSatori (17. Oktober 2011)

Das russische Tastaturlayout ist total Banane. Wer soll denn darauf vernünftig schreiben? Oo 5/5


----------



## Ceiwyn (18. Oktober 2011)

Ich wollte mir meine Lasagne in einer Schale im Backofen machen, von der ich dachte, sie sei hitzebeständig. Nun ist das Teil halb geschmolzen. Kann ich denn aus dem Backofen noch mal essen, ohne mich zu vergiften?


----------



## Konov (18. Oktober 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Ich wollte mir meine Lasagne in einer Schale im Backofen machen, von der ich dachte, sie sei hitzebeständig. Nun ist das Teil halb geschmolzen. Kann ich denn aus dem Backofen noch mal essen, ohne mich zu vergiften?



Ich bin kein Chemiker aber ich würd mal sagen, wenn du alles ein paar Stunden trocknen und auslüften lässt, dann sollte das kein Problem sein.
Vielleicht geschmolzene Reste die sich noch im Ofen befinden rauskratzen und alles einmal abputzen/schrubben, soweit das Material es zulässt.


----------



## Aeonflu-X (18. Oktober 2011)

5/5

Wo kann ich diese verdammte Maske herbekommen?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## zoizz (18. Oktober 2011)

Regionaler Radiosender 1live (NRW) 4/5

- damals schon ein Knüller aus dem Fettnäpfchen: Traurige Berichterstattung über die "Katastrophe" *Loveparade*, Interviews und viele scheinheilige Beileidsbekundungen. Danach ein Song. Von One Republik. Titel: *Marchin´on*.
Wie kann man in der Playlist nur so daneben greifen?

- heute wieder so ein Fehlgriff. Traurige Reportage über den zerbrechenden* Öltanker vor Neuseeland*. Die haben dieses Jahr wirklich Pech, und mit diesem Ölrotz haben die armen Neuseeländer die größte Naturkatastrophe alles Zeiten vor ihren Stränden.
Und was spielt 1live direkt im Anschluß? Eine Newcomerin aus Neuseeland. Mit dem Titel: *There´s something in the water*...

noch Fragen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Saji (18. Oktober 2011)

Aeonflu-X schrieb:


> 5/5
> 
> Wo kann ich diese verdammte Maske herbekommen?



Müsste eine japanisch Oni oder Noh Maske sein. Echte Masken dieser Art kosten, wenn ich noch recht informiert bin, gut und gerne 500 Euro aufwärts. Ob es in Deutschland Shops gibt die sowas verkaufen oder importieren kann ich dir leider spontan nicht sagen, da müsste ich mal fix recherchieren.


----------



## Konov (18. Oktober 2011)

zoizz schrieb:


> Regionaler Radiosender 1live (NRW) 4/5
> 
> - damals schon ein Knüller aus dem Fettnäpfchen: Traurige Berichterstattung über die "Katastrophe" *Loveparade*, Interviews und viele scheinheilige Beileidsbekundungen. Danach ein Song. Von One Republik. Titel: *Marchin´on*.
> Wie kann man in der Playlist nur so daneben greifen?
> ...



Vermutlich kein Zufall.... ^^


----------



## Reflox (18. Oktober 2011)

Draussen, mit Netbook, bei 16° auf einem Stuhl zu hocken, weil man den Hund nicht alleine draussen lassen kann, und der einen unsanft mit herzzereissenden gewinsel geweckt hat -.- 5/5


----------



## BlizzLord (18. Oktober 2011)

zoizz schrieb:


> Regionaler Radiosender 1live (NRW) 4/5
> 
> - damals schon ein Knüller aus dem Fettnäpfchen: Traurige Berichterstattung über die "Katastrophe" *Loveparade*, Interviews und viele scheinheilige Beileidsbekundungen. Danach ein Song. Von One Republik. Titel: *Marchin´on*.
> Wie kann man in der Playlist nur so daneben greifen?
> ...



Man kann sich aber auch haben. :O
Bist bestimmt auch einer der Typen die den Song "Perfekte Welle" von Juli verboten wollten. :X


----------



## Raema (18. Oktober 2011)

Aeonflu-X schrieb:


> 5/5
> 
> Wo kann ich diese verdammte Maske herbekommen?
> *Maske*



Habe rein interesse halber mal ein bisschen rum gesucht und folgende Ergebnisse gefunden:

Schwarz aus Kunstharz

Golden aus Kunstharz

Schwarz/Golden aus Eisen

Sehen zwar alle drei nicht so cool aus wie auf dem Bild, sollte aber die Gattung an Masken sein.


----------



## Saji (18. Oktober 2011)

BlizzLord schrieb:


> Man kann sich aber auch haben. :O
> Bist bestimmt auch einer der Typen die den Song "Perfekte Welle" von Juli verboten wollten. :X



Wollten? Bayern 3 und Antenne Bayern haben es, naja nicht verboten, aber aus Prinzip und "Rücksichtnahme" aus den Playlists genommen. Was ich blöd finde, denn das Lied hat ja den Tsunami nicht verursacht. Und wer dann bei dem Lied an solche Katastrophen denkt sollte besser nie wieder Musik hören. Bezüge lassen sich immer irgendwie herstellen.


----------



## Olliruh (18. Oktober 2011)

zoizz schrieb:


> Regionaler Radiosender 1live (NRW) 4/5



They did it just for the lulz


----------



## Alux (18. Oktober 2011)

Davatar schrieb:


> Ne PS2 in Originalverpackung kannst Du sicher auf Ebay versteigern.Und falls nicht wartest Du halt auf die PS4, dann wirst Du sie sicher los.



Naja mir gehts in erster Linie darum ne PS3 zu haben weil keiner meiner Kumpels jetzt eine hat und keiner mehr ne XBox wodurch Multiplayer verdammt langweilig geworden ist und weil ich mir den Blue Ray Player ersparen will.


----------



## Kamsi (18. Oktober 2011)

kalt in der wohnung

kann aber noch nicht heizen weil heizkosten zu teuer sind


----------



## Aeonflu-X (18. Oktober 2011)

Raema schrieb:


> Habe rein interesse halber mal ein bisschen rum gesucht und folgende Ergebnisse gefunden:
> 
> Schwarz aus Kunstharz
> 
> ...



DAAANKE


----------



## Selor Kiith (19. Oktober 2011)

Kamsi schrieb:


> kalt in der wohnung
> 
> kann aber noch nicht heizen weil heizkosten zu teuer sind



Bei den Kosten ist es bald sowieso besser, wenn mans ich ne Metalltonne anschafft, Papier reinwirft und dann anzündet...


----------



## HitotsuSatori (19. Oktober 2011)

Kamsi schrieb:


> kalt in der wohnung
> 
> kann aber noch nicht heizen weil heizkosten zu teuer sind



Kalt in der Wohnung und kann nicht heizen, weil die Heizung nicht anspringt! 100/5


----------



## Feuerkatze (19. Oktober 2011)

Karton mit wichtigen Infos zu nah an den Papiermüll gestellt und wurde vom Putzmann mitgenommen 5/5

Weil der Putzmann Papiermüll nicht zum Papiermüll gibt sondern in den normalen Müll schmeisst den halben Vormittag im Müll gegraben 100/5. Den Karton und seinen Inhalt nicht finden 10000/5.


----------



## Edou (19. Oktober 2011)

Kein Sport mitmache können. 0,5/5
Um 14:30 nochmal in die Schule fahren nur um ne Arbeit nachzuschreiben, die ich in 10min hätte schreiben können. 555/5


----------



## Konov (19. Oktober 2011)

Feuerkatze schrieb:


> Karton mit wichtigen Infos zu nah an den Papiermüll gestellt und wurde vom Putzmann mitgenommen 5/5
> 
> Weil der Putzmann Papiermüll nicht zum Papiermüll gibt sondern in den normalen Müll schmeisst den halben Vormittag im Müll gegraben 100/5. Den Karton und seinen Inhalt nicht finden 10000/5.



Oh noes, wo stellst du denn deinen Papiermüll hin und welcher Putzmann kommt einfach so vorbei und nimmt dir das Zeug ab? ^^
Wenn ich Müll loswerden will, bring ich den selbst raus.


----------



## Feuerkatze (19. Oktober 2011)

Wir haben direkt an den Schreibtischen in der Arbeit eine rote Box in der wir Papier sammeln. Meine Kollegin hat mir die Box mit der Info die der Kollege von der Messe mitgebracht hat neben meinen Schreibtisch gestellt (damit er mir nicht auf dem Schreibtisch Platz wegnimmt) quasi neben die rote Box. Dort habe ich sie ungeschickterweise dann stehen gelassen. 

Die rote Box wird nur geleert, wenn sie offen ist, oder Papier drauf liegt. ich habe sie offen gelassen, weil sie recht voll war. 

Was ich nicht wusste, ist, dass der blöde Putzmann Papier nur dann als Altpapier entsorgt, wenn man es auf die Schweizerart verschnürt. . Daher ist der ganze Papiermüll im normalen Müll gelandet und nicht im Altpapier. Dummerweise waren die Prospekte etc dann doch nicht in den Tüten, und habe ich mich für nix durch Apfelschnitzen, Bananenschalen, Kaffeebecher und Laborhandschuhen gewühlt. (weiterhin 10000/5)


Aber jetzt weiss ich, wohin das Altpapier entsorgt wird und mache das in Zukunft selbst.


----------



## Konov (19. Oktober 2011)

Feuerkatze schrieb:


> Wir haben direkt an den Schreibtischen in der Arbeit eine rote Box in der wir Papier sammeln. Meine Kollegin hat mir die Box mit der Info die der Kollege von der Messe mitgebracht hat neben meinen Schreibtisch gestellt (damit er mir nicht auf dem Schreibtisch Platz wegnimmt) quasi neben die rote Box. Dort habe ich sie ungeschickterweise dann stehen gelassen.
> 
> Die rote Box wird nur geleert, wenn sie offen ist, oder Papier drauf liegt. ich habe sie offen gelassen, weil sie recht voll war.
> 
> ...



Wieder um eine Erfahrung reicher


----------



## Alux (19. Oktober 2011)

die Preise die ich im Gameshop ür die XBox bekomm, 110&#8364; für die XBox, 5&#8364; je Controller und 5-10&#8364; pro Game 3/5   	ich glaub da lohnt sich warten, dass ich so einen Käufer find mehr,

und ne kleine Frage am Rande, 320GB bei ner PS3 sind schon sehr viel bequemer als 160 oder?


----------



## Saji (19. Oktober 2011)

Alux schrieb:


> und ne kleine Frage am Rande, 320GB bei ner PS3 sind schon sehr viel bequemer als 160 oder?



Wenn du Musik und Videos drauf speichern willst, auf jeden Fall. Aber auch bei den Games wären 320GB nicht falsch, weil die immer öfter und besonders immer mehr Daten auf der PS3 installieren. Aktuelles Beispiel wäre da Battlefield 3, welches die Hi-Res-Texturen auf die PS3 installiert. Man kann zwar nachträglich eine größere Festplatte in die Konsole einbauen (lassen), aber damit erlischt die Garantie (meine ich gelesen zu haben!). Besser gleich zur 320GB-Version greifen und glücklich sein. Das ist meine Empfehlung.


----------



## Ceiwyn (19. Oktober 2011)

Sitz in der Bibliothek, aber kann mich einfach nicht konzentrieren. 5/5


----------



## Alux (19. Oktober 2011)

Saji schrieb:


> Wenn du Musik und Videos drauf speichern willst, auf jeden Fall. Aber auch bei den Games wären 320GB nicht falsch, weil die immer öfter und besonders immer mehr Daten auf der PS3 installieren. Aktuelles Beispiel wäre da Battlefield 3, welches die Hi-Res-Texturen auf die PS3 installiert. Man kann zwar nachträglich eine größere Festplatte in die Konsole einbauen (lassen), aber damit erlischt die Garantie (meine ich gelesen zu haben!). Besser gleich zur 320GB-Version greifen und glücklich sein. Das ist meine Empfehlung.



Kann man da nicht einfach so wie bei der XBox die Festplatte rausziehen und ne andere rein?


----------



## Saji (19. Oktober 2011)

Alux schrieb:


> Kann man da nicht einfach so wie bei der XBox die Festplatte rausziehen und ne andere rein?



Nö. Die PS3 musst du dazu aufschrauben.

Edit: Der Link sollte noch dazu: http://pcwissen.net/...latte-tauschen/ Ist zwar kein großer Akt, aber die Schrauben sollen, wie im Guide steht, sehr weich sein und brechen leicht aus. Und dann die Garantiefrage...


----------



## Deanne (19. Oktober 2011)

5/5: Ich warte seit einer Woche auf mein Gehalt und nichts kommt. Langsam muss ich meine Kosten begleichen.

4/5: Manche Menschen ändern sich leider nie. Man darf nur nicht so blauäugig sein und ihnen auch noch eine dritte Chance geben.


----------



## Manowar (19. Oktober 2011)

Kopf Vs Herz 5/5


----------



## Hilpert (19. Oktober 2011)

öhm xD
-> kalt inner Wohnung
-> horrorfilme
-> Musik zB Musikvideo
-> auch auf neue Game: Guild Wars 2


----------



## Davatar (20. Oktober 2011)

RTF-Syntax: 5/5


----------



## Jenna Jameson (20. Oktober 2011)

1. mein vermieter will meine wohnung verkaufen wo ich drin zur miete lebe und deshalb kommt mindestens 3 mal in der woche der immobilien futzi mit leuten die sich meine wohnung angucken.
	das nervt wahnsinnig, weil alle dumm glotzen und das ein eingriff in mein privatleben ist.

2. das die heizölkosten so teuer sind und mir das nichts bringt zu weniger zu heizen, weil man für die anderen hausbewohner auch mit zahlt. der grund ist das durch den untermieter meine wohnung auch mit beheizt wird...
	was allerdings nicht stimmt. mehrfamilienhäuser bzw wohngemeinschaften sind der letzte mist.


----------



## Aswin2009 (20. Oktober 2011)

amazon. bisher alles super geklappt. wollte heute sims 3 einfach tierisch spielen (ja bin sims 3 spieler ^^) kam bisher nicht an. drecks amazon und dreks ups


----------



## Deanne (20. Oktober 2011)

Deanne schrieb:


> 5/5: Ich warte seit einer Woche auf mein Gehalt und nichts kommt. Langsam muss ich meine Kosten begleichen.



Habe mein Geld heute abgeholt und mir bar auszahlen lassen. Mein Chef hatte es einfach nur vergessen. Aber hey, dafür habe ich mehr Stundenlohn bekommen, als erwartet. :-)


----------



## Ceiwyn (20. Oktober 2011)

Tja, und hättest du auf die gehört, die von "Geldgier" gesprochen haben, würdest du noch lange warten. ^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (20. Oktober 2011)

Duscheinstellungen. WIE FUNKTIONIERT DAS???
Perfekt eingestellt, 2 Min später heiß wie die Hölle selbst, sobald man nur einen Millimeter runterstellt eisig kalt und auf der gleichen Position wie vorher plötzlich wieder ganz anders- FU/5


----------



## Deanne (20. Oktober 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Tja, und hättest du auf die gehört, die von "Geldgier" gesprochen haben, würdest du noch lange warten. ^^



Stimmt. Mein Chef fand meine Anfrage auch gar nicht komisch, immerhin arbeite ich für mein Geld und warte schon länger darauf. Aber ein Gutes hat es: ich konnte das Geld nicht vorschnell ausgeben und bald kommt schon das nächste Gehalt. Dann kann ich mir endlich ein neues Notebook kaufen.


----------



## Feuerkatze (20. Oktober 2011)

Grüne schrieb:


> Duscheinstellungen. WIE FUNKTIONIERT DAS???
> Perfekt eingestellt, 2 Min später heiß wie die Hölle selbst, sobald man nur einen Millimeter runterstellt eisig kalt und auf der gleichen Position wie vorher plötzlich wieder ganz anders- FU/5



klingt wie die Dusche in meiner Studentenbude. 


BTT: Abwesenheitsnotizen 5/5


----------



## Saalia (20. Oktober 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Tja, und hättest du auf die gehört, die von "Geldgier" gesprochen haben, würdest du noch lange warten. ^^



Wieso Geldgier? Alles eine Frage der Rechte und Pflichten.

Ich habe die Pflicht meine Arbeit zu erledigen, also habe ich das Recht auf Gehalt und mein Arbeitgeber somit die Pflicht mir dieses zu bezahlen. Das Gehalt muss gesetzlich bis zu einem bestimmten Zeitpunkt auf dem Konto sein. Ist es das nicht, ist es völlig legitim nachzufragen wo das Geld denn bleibt.

Ich werd schon immer unruhig wenn das Geld am 28. nicht auf dem Konto ist, liegt aber daran, dass mein alter Arbeitgeber Insolvenz angemeldet hat und seine Mitarbeiter nicht darüber informiert hat, dass kein Gehalt gezahlt wird ^^


----------



## iShock (20. Oktober 2011)

Grüne schrieb:


> Duscheinstellungen. WIE FUNKTIONIERT DAS???
> Perfekt eingestellt, 2 Min später heiß wie die Hölle selbst, sobald man nur einen Millimeter runterstellt eisig kalt und auf der gleichen Position wie vorher plötzlich wieder ganz anders- FU/5



haha das hab ich seit 8 Monaten einfach total zufällig manchmal - nebenbei ist der duschstrahl einfach nur ein plätschern :S total zum kotzen - achja nen heizkörper gibs in meiner Dusche nicht und das Fenster ist undicht - also 8 Uhr abends hat ca. Außentemperatur da drinnen xD


----------



## Ellesmere (20. Oktober 2011)

Grüne schrieb:


> Duscheinstellungen. WIE FUNKTIONIERT DAS???
> Perfekt eingestellt, 2 Min später heiß wie die Hölle selbst, sobald man nur einen Millimeter runterstellt eisig kalt und auf der gleichen Position wie vorher plötzlich wieder ganz anders- FU/5




Noch besser...man findet DIE perfekte Einstellung für den Duschkopf und freut sich schon am nächsten Tag...und dann DAS: Jemand hat den Duschkopf verstellt!! 5/5 Bei unserer Dusche gibts so viele "Zwischenschritte", dass ich immer fast eine halbe Stunde brauch um meine! Einstellung wieder zu finden


----------



## Selor Kiith (20. Oktober 2011)

Mein LUEG holzt alles um, was nicht bei drei hinter einem Felsen ist... 2/5

Man sollte DLCs/AddOns doch in der richtigen Reihenfolge spielen... Zion ist bald komplett leer...


----------



## tonygt (20. Oktober 2011)

Um die Wartezeit auf Skyrim zu verkürzen, mal wieder Oblivion installiert viele Mods rausgesucht und Installiert und mich nach Stundenlangen Grübeln endlich für eine Rasse entschieden, und jetzt habe ich die ganze zeit den Bug, das sich mein Char urplötzlich in Slow Motion bewegt und ich nicht weiß wohers kommt und wie ichs wegkriege und jetzt erst mal rausfinden muss wie der Bug heisst und wie man ihn fixt 5/5


----------



## Grüne Brille (20. Oktober 2011)

Vll ne Bullet-Time- Mod installiert? 
Argh falscher Thread... dann immer noch die Dusche, jetzt aber nur klein fu/5 :>


----------



## painschkes (20. Oktober 2011)

_Du hast aber nicht einfach nur zuviele Sachen im Inventar? _


----------



## tonygt (20. Oktober 2011)

Weder das eine noch das andere  Ist ganz komisch ich kann mich zwar bewegen aber halt nur ganz langsam und der Char bewegt sich auch ganz leicht zur Seite, wenn ich nichts drücke aber wie gesagt in Super Slow Motion und hin und wieder ists weg wenn ich das Spiel neustarte und dann tauchts auf einmal wieder auf. Erinnere mich Dunkel daran das bei meinem alten Speicherstand auch hin und wieder gahtb zu haben aber halt nicht so extrem


----------



## Ceiwyn (20. Oktober 2011)

Deadly Reflex dabei? Das hat auf meinem neuen Rechner auch rumgespackt. Hast du im OBMM die richtige Ladereihenfolge drin? Auch den OBSE intalliert? Welche Rasse hast du? Custom Race (DK Imperials sind sehr zu empfehlen. Oder das Xenus Race Pack).


----------



## tonygt (20. Oktober 2011)

Nein ich hab kein Deadly Reflex, ja ich habs Obse Installiert, Woher weiß ich in welcher Reihenfolge die Obmm müssen ? Ich hab mir einen Daywalker ausgesucht aus dem Xenus Race Pack


----------



## Ceiwyn (20. Oktober 2011)

Um etwas Ausprobieren und das genaue Lesen der einzelnen Hinweise und Anleitungen wird man nicht herumkommen, aber grundsätzlich kann man in etwa folgende grobe Richtlinie nutzen, mit der zumindest ich ganz gut gefahren bin:

(01) Patches und Fixes,
(02) Benutzerinterface und Steuerung,
(03) Kleinere Tweaks wie quickstart.esp,
(04) Der ganze Overhaulkram,
(05) Grundlegende Gameplayänderungen wie Living Economy,
(06) Graphische Erweiterungen wie Enhanced Wetter,
(07) Unique Landscapes,
(08) Neue Orte und Quests,
(09) Posen und Animationen,
(10) Rassen und Companions,
(11) Kleidung


Wobei ich nicht glaube, dass es nur daran liegt. Vermutlich kommen da einfach ein paar Mods nicht miteinander klar. Ich deaktiviere immer zwei oder drei, starte, teste aus, deaktiviere wieder zwei oder drei.. aha, jetzt gehts. Dann muss es die Mod a, b, c, d, e oder f sein.


----------



## tonygt (20. Oktober 2011)

Hmm grade mal rumprobiert und das Intressante ist das es scheinbar vom Unoffical Oblivion Patch kommt, was aber auch beschissen da die Hälfte meiner Mods nicht funktionieren ohne den Mod 
So nen scheiss 4/5

EDit: Omfg jetzt will ich eben Oblivion neuinstalliere und nur noch die Mods draufmachen die ich wirklich brauche und wollte eigentlich während es Installiert, unter die Dusche springen aber tollerweise kam mein Mitbewohner grad auf die gleiche Idee  und der braucht wieder ewig MORE Rage 5/5


----------



## Ceiwyn (20. Oktober 2011)

Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass es an dem Patch liegt. Außer, du hast vorher das offizielle Update nicht aufgespielt.


----------



## tonygt (20. Oktober 2011)

Doch hab ich ganz normal auf 1,2 geupdated und danach das INoffizelle und ich hab alle Mods ausgemacht ausser den Patch und es kam trotzdem erst als ich die ESM ausgemacht hab wars weg.


----------



## Konov (21. Oktober 2011)

Glaub wir bräuchten hier nen Guten Morgen Thread der den Teil nach dem Nachtschwärmer bis Mittags abdeckt  1/5


----------



## Sh1k4ri (21. Oktober 2011)

Leute, die ankommen und hinter jemanden Rückens  lästern wollen. 5/5 

Wenn man nicht die Eier hat es der Person selbst zu sagen, soll man net zu mir kommen.


----------



## H2OTest (21. Oktober 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Glaub wir bräuchten hier nen Guten Morgen Thread der den Teil nach dem Nachtschwärmer bis Mittags abdeckt  1/5



This, mach einen auf ! 


Ich bin müde ! 4/5


----------



## Konov (21. Oktober 2011)

H2OTest schrieb:


> This, mach einen auf !
> 
> 
> Ich bin müde ! 4/5



Versuchen kann mans ja mal


----------



## Dominau (21. Oktober 2011)

Grad Post bekommen von einer Schule die ich besuchen muss wegen der Schulpflicht, obwohl ich schon ne zusage hab für ein FSJ 
Ich hoff das war ein Fehler, weil für die 2 Monate jetzt in eine Schule zu gehn bringt wirklich garnichts :<

3/5


----------



## H2OTest (21. Oktober 2011)

wo willste das jahr den verbringen?


----------



## M1ghtymage (21. Oktober 2011)

dass ich mein iphone 4s seit release habe aber die Sim Karte erst Montag aktiviert wird >_<


----------



## Dolgrim (21. Oktober 2011)

Gerade einen Brief von der Post bekommen...
Es waren 2 weitere Briefe drin und ein Schreiben, dass diese Briefe wohl entwended wurden und man sie jetzt erst fand. Darunter mein Führerschein (der einfach so per Post verschickt wurde) und eine Info, dass ich zur Zwischenprüfung muss.


Zwischenprüfung habe ich ich Anfang März gehabt und Führerschein wollte ich Mitte Februar abholen, war aber nicht da.


----------



## Magogan (21. Oktober 2011)

M1ghtymage schrieb:


> dass ich mein iphone 4s seit release habe aber die Sim Karte erst Montag aktiviert wird >_<


Die Telekom hat es geschafft, mir das falsche iPhone zuzuschicken - ich wollte ein iPhone 4s, die haben aber ein iPhone 4 verschickt ... nun habe ich die Annahme verweigert (wie die von der Hotline das gesagt hatten), muss aber noch 3 Wochen auf das richtige iPhone warten ... -.- 5/5



Dolgrim schrieb:


> Gerade einen Brief von der Post bekommen...
> Es waren 2 weitere Briefe drin und ein Schreiben, dass diese Briefe wohl entwended wurden und man sie jetzt erst fand. Darunter mein Führerschein (der einfach so per Post verschickt wurde) und eine Info, dass ich zur Zwischenprüfung muss.
> 
> 
> Zwischenprüfung habe ich ich Anfang März gehabt und Führerschein wollte ich Mitte Februar abholen, war aber nicht da.


Was für eine Zwischenprüfung? Bist du jetzt die ganze Zeit ohne Führerschein gefahren?


----------



## BlizzLord (21. Oktober 2011)

Ich hab kein virtuelles BLizzCon Ticket. QQ

Wer leiht mir seinen Account? *fg


----------



## Selor Kiith (22. Oktober 2011)

Damals gab es definitiv bessere Musik bei den Cartoons... 3/5


----------



## Alux (22. Oktober 2011)

Blizzard meint mein Account sei nicht für die Jahrespass Aktion teilnahmeberechtigt......obwohl ich ein aktives Abo hab und das Alter stimmt 100/5 ...... naja mal schauen was der Support meint


----------



## Kamsi (22. Oktober 2011)

seit gestern abend weiss ich nicht ob ich sw:tor anfangen oder wow weiterzocke und gratis diablo 3 bekomme

5/5


----------



## skyline930 (22. Oktober 2011)

Das der amerikanische Schlägertrupp namens NATO jetzt Gaddafi erlegt hat, und die Welt ihn dafür feiert. Wir verteidigen ja nur die Menschenrechte von bestimmten Menschen, die anderen sind egal, die werden gejagt. KLASSE. Einfach nur so sauer deswegen, und fast die ganze Welt feiert die noch dafür? Gehts noch? Zitat von Facebook-Freundesfreunden: "es gibt leute die haben den tod verdient" "Obwohl nein den tod hatter nicht verdiehn sondern ne viel schlimmere strafe aber so ist die welt ihn wenigstens los" "ein langer schmerzhafter tod" "für mich is das kein Mensch" - Klar, die Killerspiele-Zocker sind brutal und potenzielle Amokläufer. Aber die Leute die anderen Menschen ihren "Status" als Mensch aberkennen, und ihnen einen langen schmerzhaften Tod wünschen sind normal? ich glaub ich bin im falschen Film. 5/5

(Das soll keine Diskussion werden, ich will nicht das der Thread zu ist. Wer darüber diskutieren will, kann sich gerne per PM melden, aber nicht hier. Danke. Das ist einfachr nur meine Meinung hier, und etwas weswegen ich gerade zwischen Wut und Übelkeit vor SO einer Unmenschlichkeit hingerissen bin.)


----------



## Konov (22. Oktober 2011)

skyline930 schrieb:


> Das der amerikanische Schlägertrupp namens NATO jetzt Gaddafi erlegt hat, und die Welt ihn dafür feiert. Wir verteidigen ja nur die Menschenrechte von bestimmten Menschen, die anderen sind egal, die werden gejagt. KLASSE. Einfach nur so sauer deswegen, und fast die ganze Welt feiert die noch dafür? Gehts noch? Zitat von Facebook-Freundesfreunden: "es gibt leute die haben den tod verdient" "Obwohl nein den tod hatter nicht verdiehn sondern ne viel schlimmere strafe aber so ist die welt ihn wenigstens los" "ein langer schmerzhafter tod" "für mich is das kein Mensch" - Klar, die Killerspiele-Zocker sind brutal und potenzielle Amokläufer. Aber die Leute die anderen Menschen ihren "Status" als Mensch aberkennen, und ihnen einen langen schmerzhaften Tod wünschen sind normal? ich glaub ich bin im falschen Film. 5/5
> 
> (Das soll keine Diskussion werden, ich will nicht das der Thread zu ist. Wer darüber diskutieren will, kann sich gerne per PM melden, aber nicht hier. Danke. Das ist einfachr nur meine Meinung hier, und etwas weswegen ich gerade zwischen Wut und Übelkeit vor SO einer Unmenschlichkeit hingerissen bin.)



Die NATO wars? Dachte Aufständische hätten ihn "hingerichtet", das war das letzte was ich gestern im Ticker in der U-Bahn gelesen hab. ^^

Ansonsten stimme ich dir voll zu... mir würde unglaublich viel zum Thema einfallen aber ich lasse es ansonsten mal unkommentiert. Und du hast Recht.


----------



## Saji (22. Oktober 2011)

Alux schrieb:


> Blizzard meint mein Account sei nicht für die Jahrespass Aktion teilnahmeberechtigt......obwohl ich ein aktives Abo hab und das Alter stimmt 100/5 ...... naja mal schauen was der Support meint



So kann man die Kunden auch vergraulen.  Verstehe eh nicht so recht was das soll. Warum Blizzard jetzt die Leute zu einem Jahresabo ködert, darüber kann man nur spekulieren. *g*


Kamsi schrieb:


> seit gestern abend weiss ich nicht ob ich sw:tor anfangen oder wow weiterzocke und gratis diablo 3 bekomme
> 
> 5/5



Ich habe heute, nachdem ich die kommenden Änderungen an Talentsystem und Waffenbestückung gelesen habe, beschlossen mit WoW aufzuhören. Für mich ist die schöne Zeit in WoW vorbei.



So, nun zum Topic: EMP hat es endlich geschafft meine Bestellung zu verschicken. Nach fast einer Woche. 2/5 weils ja dann doch in diesem Jahr bei mir ankommt.


----------



## Edou (22. Oktober 2011)

Auf die Minecraft bestätigungs Mail zu warten. -.-. 5/5


----------



## Manowar (22. Oktober 2011)

Das jetzt schon die Welle losgeht von wegen "Plöde Änderungen, ich spiel kein wow mehr!". 
Jedes Addon aufs neue und im Endeffekt spielt jeder weiter  1/5

Ich spiel kaum noch wow. Werd mir das Addon trotzdem kaufen und hab damit direkt schon Diablo. Ich hätte eh beides gespielt.


----------



## Saji (22. Oktober 2011)

Manowår schrieb:


> Das jetzt schon die Welle losgeht von wegen "Plöde Änderungen, ich spiel kein wow mehr!".
> Jedes Addon aufs neue und im Endeffekt spielt jeder weiter  1/5
> 
> Ich spiel kaum noch wow. Werd mir das Addon trotzdem kaufen und hab damit direkt schon Diablo. Ich hätte eh beides gespielt.



Was heißt die Welle... ich hatte schon länger keine Freude mehr an WoW, habs aber doch noch irgendwie gespielt. Wenn ich jetzt aber lese, das sie die Talentbäume wegschrumpfen und Jägern die Nahkampfwaffen sowie Kriegern die Schusswaffen (Beispiele) wegnehmen, dann versetzt das der kleinen Liebe zu WoW den Gnadenstoß. Die kommenden Änderungen sind für mich nicht der Grund warum ich aufhöre, sondern nur der Tropfen auf das volle Fass. 

---

Kaum ist die Sonne weg, ist es wieder schweinekalt draußen. 3/5


----------



## Edou (22. Oktober 2011)

Dass ELV anscheinend nicht funktioniert bei Minecraft. O_o.   999999999/5


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (22. Oktober 2011)

Das tut es tatsächlich nicht


----------



## tonygt (22. Oktober 2011)

Manowår schrieb:


> Das jetzt schon die Welle losgeht von wegen "Plöde Änderungen, ich spiel kein wow mehr!".
> Jedes Addon aufs neue und im Endeffekt spielt jeder weiter  1/5
> 
> Ich spiel kaum noch wow. Werd mir das Addon trotzdem kaufen und hab damit direkt schon Diablo. Ich hätte eh beides gespielt.



Würd ich so net unterstreichen, kenne genug Leute mich mit eingeschlosse, die schon beim letzten Addon gesagt haben, die Änderungen sind scheisse ich hör auf und auch bis jetzt nicht mehr angefangen haben.


----------



## Ellesmere (22. Oktober 2011)

tonygt schrieb:


> Würd ich so net unterstreichen, kenne genug Leute mich mit eingeschlosse, die schon beim letzten Addon gesagt haben, die Änderungen sind scheisse ich hör auf und auch bis jetzt nicht mehr angefangen haben.



/sign 
Ich hab auch vor einem Jahr aufgehört und nicht bereut.

Ich hab langeweile 3/5


----------



## Kamsi (22. Oktober 2011)

fang wieder mit wow ellesmere kann dir nen 10 tage trial geben ^^


----------



## tonygt (22. Oktober 2011)

Oblivion spackt immer noch stellenweise rum und ich find den Fehler net -.- 4/5
Einkaufen gewesen und vergessen Mehl für die Pfannkuchen zu kaufen 3/5
Dafür gibts jetzt Pizza


----------



## Konov (23. Oktober 2011)

Gewisse Personen, die es irgendwie nicht gebacken bekommen ehrlich und aufrichtig zu sein 5/5


----------



## Sh1k4ri (23. Oktober 2011)

Leute, die net bei Skype antworten... 4/5


----------



## Olliruh (23. Oktober 2011)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Leute, die net bei Skype antworten... 4/5


----------



## Dropz (23. Oktober 2011)

Starcraft 2 5/5


----------



## Deanne (23. Oktober 2011)

Ellesmere schrieb:


> /sign
> Ich hab auch vor einem Jahr aufgehört und nicht bereut.



Same here. Mich hat Cataclysm wenig überzeugt und ich habe vor fast einem Jahr aufgehört und auch nicht wieder angefangen. Ja, und ich muss sagen, dass ich es nicht bereue.


----------



## schneemaus (23. Oktober 2011)

Geht mir ähnlich wie Deanne. Ich hab Cataclysm noch angespielt, war sogar bei ein, zwei Raids noch dabei, aber obwohl ich nie der Questfan war, waren die Questgebiete das, was mir am meisten Spaß gemacht hat (Da Ramkahen... Wie hieß das Gebiet nochmal?!). Aber nachdem's mir immer weniger Spaß gemacht hat, hab ich aufgehört. Hab vor kurzem nochmal ne Rolle der Auferstehung bekommen und nochmal angespielt. Find's immer noch doof. Und wenn ich mir dann angucke, dass z.B. die Talentbäume noch einfacher werden, hab ich auch noch weniger Lust, wieder anzufangen.


----------



## kramdose (23. Oktober 2011)

also ich hasse es wenn leute on kommen und nicht mal hallo sagen könnnen...ich meine ich geh doch auch nicht zur arbeit und gehe stumm an meinen kollegen vorbei....


----------



## HitotsuSatori (23. Oktober 2011)

Unsere dumme Nachbarin, die alle zwei Tage ihren bescheuerten Ex rausschmeißt, weil er ein primitives Geschöpf ist (spuckt gern ins Treppenhaus), ihn aber auch immer wieder in die Wohnung lässt (der wohnt nicht hier)... Wie blöd muss man sein? 100/5


----------



## Manowar (23. Oktober 2011)

Kamsi schrieb:


> stevinho lässt sich auch von goldseller seiten arsch vergewaltigen also einfach nicht auf den achten




Leute, die Vergewaltigungen wohl lustig finden 5/5


----------



## Kamsi (23. Oktober 2011)

habe ich nicht geschrieben das ich es lustig finde und mit deinem avatar und titel drunter würde ich mal ruhig sein in deinem glashaus


----------



## Manowar (23. Oktober 2011)

Ist nicht das passende Thema, um damit Scherze zu treiben oder?


----------



## Kamsi (23. Oktober 2011)

immer diese gutmenschen und politisch korrekten menschen

bist doch selbst nicht besser



> Geschrieben 20 October 2011 - 19:10
> 
> Der wurde mit ner Pistole niedergestreckt. Raketenangriff?
> 
> ...





Manowår schrieb:


> Ich saß schon nackt auf ner LAN, bevor es cool wurde..





> Geschrieben 12 October 2011 - 20:10
> 
> Wird doch sofort gesagt.. Religion.
> 
> ...





> Geschrieben 06 October 2011 - 10:10
> 
> Es gab nie teurere Äpfel zu kaufen und trotzdem wurde Sklavenarbeit betrieben (natürlich von ihm abgezeichnet).
> Geld Geld Geld Geld Geld....
> ...



usw


----------



## Manowar (23. Oktober 2011)

Na wow. Ich hab nen neuen Fan.

Was genau spricht da eigentlich gegen mich?
Außer das nackt sein, das will ja nicht jeder sehen.

Ließ dir einfach die Pn durch und lass es dir durch den Kopf gehen.


----------



## Olliruh (23. Oktober 2011)

Mein Top-Fan ist und bleibt Razyl


----------



## Dominau (23. Oktober 2011)

Dominau schrieb:


> Grad Post bekommen von einer Schule die ich besuchen muss wegen der Schulpflicht, obwohl ich schon ne zusage hab für ein FSJ
> Ich hoff das war ein Fehler, weil für die 2 Monate jetzt in eine Schule zu gehn bringt wirklich garnichts :<
> 
> 3/5



Jiha, ab nächste Woche warscheinlich in die Schule.
Unendlich/5


----------



## Dropz (23. Oktober 2011)

lol kann man gegen sowas keine Einspruch oder ähnliches erheben?


----------



## Alux (23. Oktober 2011)

grad die Antwort auf meine Supportanfrage bezüglich dem Jahrespass bekommen



> Vielen Dank für Ihre Anfrage.
> 
> Leider bestehtmomentan ein Problem wodurch bestimmte Accounts nicht für die Aktionfreigeschaltet sind obwohl diese die Kriterien erfüllen. Wir sind bereits darandieses Problem zu lösen und bitten Sie zu einem späteren Zeitpunkt erneut zuversuchen den Jahres Pass einzurichten.
> 
> ...



und bis das geklärt ist, ist die Auktion wohl wieder aus -.-


----------



## skyline930 (23. Oktober 2011)

Nach 3 Wochen wunderbarsten Ferienlebens morgen wieder in die Schule 4/5 :S


----------



## Konov (23. Oktober 2011)

skyline930 schrieb:


> Nach 3 Wochen wunderbarsten Ferienlebens morgen wieder in die Schule 4/5 :S



Wow 3 Wochen, ich hab nur 2. Die zweite bricht gerade an. ^^

Mein Beileid jedenfalls.


----------



## skyline930 (23. Oktober 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Wow 3 Wochen, ich hab nur 2. Die zweite bricht gerade an. ^^
> 
> Mein Beileid jedenfalls.



1 Woche Abschlussfahrt, 2 Wochen Ferien. So mögen sie in Frieden ruhen


----------



## M1ghtymage (23. Oktober 2011)

Ferien 4/5. Keine 5/5 da zur 5. Stunde


----------



## Reflox (24. Oktober 2011)

Morgen Schule... ._. 3/5

Nur soviel, weil ich erst um 8.50 dort sein muss.


----------



## Davatar (24. Oktober 2011)

An einem Montag um 05:15 Uhr aufstehn zu müssen, um ne Stunde zu früh im Büro zu sein, damit man bloss keine 2 Minuten Verspätung haben kann (die auch nur potenziell ist, wenn die ÖV Verspätung hat): Montag/5

Borderlands gespielt zu haben: 3/5


----------



## HitotsuSatori (24. Oktober 2011)

Extreme Kopfschmerzen und trotzdem gleich zur Uni müssen. 200/5


----------



## Weeeedlord (24. Oktober 2011)

Dieser ganze Pony-Krebs und der Hype der gemacht wird: 5/5

Ich find keinen Job! 5/5


----------



## tonygt (24. Oktober 2011)

Weeeedlord schrieb:


> Dieser ganze Pony-Krebs und der Hype der gemacht wird: 5/5
> 
> Ich find keinen Job! 5/5



Leute die nicht in der Lage sind Dinge die sich nicht intressieren zu ignorieren 5/5
ich frag mich manchmal wie solche Menschen im Alltag klar kommen.


----------



## Konov (24. Oktober 2011)

Mein Rechner im Moment 3/5
DVD Laufwerk im Arsch oder was is das Problem?? Ein gutes Jahr alt die Kiste und schon irgendwas kaputt 
Siehe Technik Forum...

Außerdem die Techniker Deppen wegen dem Wasserzähler 4/5
Die nerven halt einfach.


----------



## HitotsuSatori (24. Oktober 2011)

tonygt schrieb:


> Leute die nicht in der Lage sind Dinge die sich nicht intressieren zu ignorieren 5/5
> ich frag mich manchmal wie solche Menschen im Alltag klar kommen.



Wenn einem dieselbe Thematik immerzu von allen Seiten aufgezwungen wird, kann man es irgendwann nicht mehr ignorieren und es nervt tatsächlich nur noch. Wie man damit im Alltag klarkommt? Man weist auch hier die Leute auf ihren nervigen Kram hin. (Das mach ich zumindest.) Meistens verziehen sie sich dann von selbst. Hier im Forum ist mir das eigentlich ziemlich Wumpe.


----------



## tonygt (24. Oktober 2011)

HitotsuSatori schrieb:


> Wenn einem dieselbe Thematik immerzu von allen Seiten aufgezwungen wird, kann man es irgendwann nicht mehr ignorieren und es nervt tatsächlich nur noch. Wie man damit im Alltag klarkommt? Man weist auch hier die Leute auf ihren nervigen Kram hin. (Das mach ich zumindest.) Meistens verziehen sie sich dann von selbst. Hier im Forum ist mir das eigentlich ziemlich Wumpe.



Ich meinte jetzt nicht bestimmte Personen, sondern eh so etwas wie Werbung oder ähnlichem oder andere Dinge die einem von der Gesellschaft bzw Mitmenschen aufgezwungen werden, ohne das man etwas dagegen tun kann. Und ich weiß nicht wo hier die Thematik, die der Troll meinte einem aufgezwungen wird.


----------



## Knallfix (24. Oktober 2011)

Nach der Nachtschicht aufstehen und erzählt bekommen "Du, da ist ein Reifen platt bei dir." und das Auto außerdem schon verkauft ist und man in 2 - 3 Wochen das neue bekommt 100/10.


----------



## Saalia (24. Oktober 2011)

das ich seit wochen keine motivation auf arbeit finde 10/5

eigentlich mag ich meinen job und er macht auch wirklich spass, aber aktuell ist die situation auf arbeit so nervig, dass ich keine lust habe heir aktiv zu arbeiten, sondern nur passive tätigkeiten durchführe die so aufkommen -.-


----------



## HitotsuSatori (24. Oktober 2011)

tonygt schrieb:


> Ich meinte jetzt nicht bestimmte Personen, sondern eh so etwas wie Werbung oder ähnlichem oder andere Dinge die einem von der Gesellschaft bzw Mitmenschen aufgezwungen werden, ohne das man etwas dagegen tun kann. Und ich weiß nicht wo hier die Thematik, die der Troll meinte einem aufgezwungen wird.



Och, über dumme Werbefilmchen rege ich mich auch gern auf (z.B. Sagrotan). Im Großen und Ganzen würd ich das allerdings als wenig störend empfinden.
Der Ponykram wird einem hier insofern aufgezwungen, dass man die Bilder an jeder Ecke (z.B. dein Avatar, die Signatur von anderen, Bilder im Bilderthread etc.) sieht und selbst, wenn man sie nicht ansehen möchte und sie überfliegt, kriegt man sie trotzdem mit. (Das ist so ähnlich wie bei Saturn oder Mediamarkt rumzulaufen und dabei von irgendeiner dämlichen Musik berieselt zu werden. man mag es nicht, aber man kann danach trotzdem den Refrain von Tokio Hotels 'Durch den Monsun'...) Das mag jetzt der eine mehr, der andere weniger als nervend empfinden. Fakt ist aber, dass es ein indirekter Zwang ist und dass das eben auch Leute stören kann. Ob es allerdings Sinn macht, sich - insbesondere hier - darüber aufzuregen, sei mal dahin gestellt.


----------



## tear_jerker (24. Oktober 2011)

zuhause seit freitag kein inet und der technicker kommt erst mittwoch um das problem zu behebn. dazu kommt das in alle uniräume in denen ich habe gerade umbauarbeiten passieren und von daher dort ebenfalls kein inet ist >.< 5/5


----------



## Jester (24. Oktober 2011)

Mickrige 8 Punkte in der Deutschklausur. Durchaus auch mein Versagen, allerdings sind mir einige Punkte angekreidet worden, die ich eher weniger einsehe. Kann man nichts machen. 8/5


----------



## Manowar (24. Oktober 2011)

Bodypump fällt wieder aus 5/5


----------



## Saji (24. Oktober 2011)

Das mir überall in den Signaturen WoW-Char-Banner aufgezwungen werden. 5/5 

Nein ehrlich, lasst uns doch. Beschwert sich ja sonst keiner über Guy Fawkes Avatare, Pokemon-Memes oder Rage Comics. Aber nein, ein paar Erwachsene haben ihr Freude an Ponys entdeckt; steinigt sie! *muss grad wieder an das Leben des Brain denken*

Na egal... they see my pony, they hatin'. :3


----------



## Olliruh (24. Oktober 2011)

Leute die bei Skype nicht zurückschreiben 8/5


----------



## Perkone (24. Oktober 2011)

Das dritte Mal Waffenkammer und wieder würfelt mir wer die Schultern weg 4/5 !!!!


----------



## Sh1k4ri (24. Oktober 2011)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Leute die bei Skype nicht zurückschreiben 8/5






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Feuerkatze (24. Oktober 2011)

Gegen die Ponys (die ich jetzt nicht so schlimm finde, da gibt es echt störenderes) und andere störende Signaturen und Avatare hilft Adblock

was mich aufregt: weiterhin Amazon, die den Schweizern kein Kindle und kein Kindle-Zubehör gönnt. 2/5 weil es in Konstanz nette Leute gibt, die die Post für mich in Empfang nehmen. 

mein Kater, der mir fast auf die Tastatur hüpft, weil er gefüttert werden will. 3/5 weil man ihm ja dann doch alles verzeiht.


----------



## tonygt (24. Oktober 2011)

Feuerkatze schrieb:


> Gegen die Ponys (die ich jetzt nicht so schlimm finde, da gibt es echt störenderes) und andere störende Signaturen und Avatare hilft Adblock
> 
> was mich aufregt: weiterhin Amazon, die den Schweizern kein Kindle und kein Kindle-Zubehör gönnt. 2/5 weil es in Konstanz nette Leute gibt, die die Post für mich in Empfang nehmen.
> 
> mein Kater, der mir fast auf die Tastatur hüpft, weil er gefüttert werden will. 3/5 weil man ihm ja dann doch alles verzeiht.



Hmm inwieweit hilft Adblock denn dagegen ? Hab auch Adblock drauf aber Signaturen blockiert er soweit ich weiß bei mir net


----------



## BlizzLord (24. Oktober 2011)

tonygt schrieb:


> Hmm inwieweit hilft Adblock denn dagegen ? Hab auch Adblock drauf aber Signaturen blockiert er soweit ich weiß bei mir net



Rechtsklick aufs Bild und dann Adblock Plus: Grafik Blockieren


----------



## Dropz (25. Oktober 2011)

Mücken beim Versuch einzuschlafen 4/5


----------



## Konov (25. Oktober 2011)

Menschen die sich umbringen, weil sie mit ihrem Leben nicht klarkommen.
Womöglich aber gar nicht so sehr wegen IHREM Leben sondern wegen dem, was unsere Gesellschaft aus ihnen macht, ohne dass ihr eigenes Zutun dafür notwendig wäre.

3/5


----------



## Dropz (25. Oktober 2011)

Aus versehen eine gehackte mw2 Lobby joinen und somit unfreiwillig alle titel und embleme erhalten<.< 5/5
btw:kann man das resetten? (auf dem pc)


----------



## ReadyToFall_24 (25. Oktober 2011)

Angemacht zu werden, was für eine "gestörrte" Musik man hört,
und das man "ihre" Musik hören soll,
weil jede Andere Richtung Scheisse ist,
jedoch von Leuten, die nur sowas hörn:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P3QcvdbbGJE

10/5...
Ich mein, ich mag ihre Musik auch nicht, jedoch würde mir nie einfallen
sie zu beleidigen -.-


----------



## Raffzahl (25. Oktober 2011)

Morgen Topographie Test über Europa. 4/5


----------



## Olliruh (25. Oktober 2011)

Was soll ich mit'nem 'Gute Morgen'- Thread wenn ich erst nach 12:00 Uhr aufstehe ? DD
2/5


----------



## iShock (25. Oktober 2011)

lust aufs WoW spielen bzw Questen wenn ich auf 85 eh nur noch rumgammel und das selbe mach >_< Maaaaan :S


----------



## HitotsuSatori (25. Oktober 2011)

ReadyToFall_24 schrieb:


> Angemacht zu werden, was für eine "gestörrte" Musik man hört,
> und das man "ihre" Musik hören soll,
> weil jede Andere Richtung Scheisse ist,
> jedoch von Leuten, die nur sowas hörn:
> ...



Kenn ich. ^^

zum Thema: Hab meinen Fernseher so gestellt, dass ich bequem fernsehen kann, während ich am PC sitze. Nun wurde mir gestern von meinem Raidleiter (und Ex-Freund) gesagt, dass ich ruhig während des Raids fernsehen kann, aber ich soll bloß nicht auf die Idee kommen im Bosskampf einen einzigen Fehler zu machen. Äh, hallo? Während die ganzen anderen Failbobs ihre Show abziehen, soll ich mir nicht einbilden...? Da hat wohl jemand schlecht gekackt?! 100/5


----------



## Tilbie (25. Oktober 2011)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Leute die bei Skype nicht zurückschreiben *antworten* 8/5



fixed


----------



## Olliruh (25. Oktober 2011)

Frauen 5/5


----------



## Reflox (25. Oktober 2011)

Morgen Prüfung, die darüber entscheidet, ob ich eine Stelle bekomme oder nicht. Ich will da nicht hin >.> 5/5


----------



## Konov (25. Oktober 2011)

Reflox schrieb:


> Morgen Prüfung, die darüber entscheidet, ob ich eine Stelle bekomme oder nicht. Ich will da nicht hin >.> 5/5



Viel Glück!


----------



## tonygt (26. Oktober 2011)

Schon wieder kein Anivia Skin on Sale  5/5


----------



## H2OTest (26. Oktober 2011)

mein PAket net da 5/5

tony net bei lol online 2/5


----------



## Selor Kiith (26. Oktober 2011)

Das die Internet Leitung wieder mal rumspakt...

Immer wieder das selbe, alle paar Monate spinnt das Internet, Techniker kommt, macht irgendwas und erzählt mir nebenbei noch, dass es mit einer schnelleren Leitung doch stabiler und besser laufen würde (Ja klar, ich krieg dann eine spezielle Superleitung, während alle anderen auf der alten Hausleitung surfen...)

Diesmal kümmere ich mich aber nicht um den Techniker... Mutter oder Bruder sind dran! 5/5


----------



## Davatar (26. Oktober 2011)

Dass ich erst jetzt vom #Blumenkübel erfahren habe: 1/5
...muss dran liegen, dass ich damals in den Ferien war, als das noch aktuell war.


----------



## Olliruh (26. Oktober 2011)

Leute die bei Skype nicht zurückschreiben  5/5


----------



## Konov (26. Oktober 2011)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Leute die bei Skype nicht zurückschreiben  5/5



Alter langsam nervts aber ^^
Das postest du jetzt schon zum 3ten oder 4ten Mal innerhalb der letzten Tage. Wird Zeit dass du mal RICHTIGE Probleme bekommst und nicht immer solche Kleinigkeiten ^^


@Topic

Mountainbike Tour und mitten im Wald auf die Fresse gelegt
Bein und Handgelenk tun weh 3/5

Fahrrad heile, zum Glück. ^^


----------



## Rongor (26. Oktober 2011)

EAs Origin!!! 
Spionage pur 5/5


----------



## ReadyToFall_24 (26. Oktober 2011)

Das heute Feiertag ist,
und somit die Post nicht liefert -.-
Ich will BF3...

5³/5


----------



## schneemaus (26. Oktober 2011)

ReadyToFall_24 schrieb:


> Das heute Feiertag ist,
> und somit die Post nicht liefert -.-
> Ich will BF3...
> 
> 5³/5



Ösi? 

Ich find einfach keinen Asialaden, der den japanischen Krams hat, den ich unbedingt will 2/5


----------



## Selor Kiith (26. Oktober 2011)

Das die Grissini dinger ausm Supermarkt weitaus weniger... Geschmack haben (Pizza) als die Teile die ich mir manchmal in der Uni ausm Automaten hole Ó_ò 3/5


----------



## Sh1k4ri (26. Oktober 2011)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Leute die bei Skype nicht zurückschreiben  5/5



Aber selber nä ?


----------



## Sarti (26. Oktober 2011)

Leute, die bei LoL, alle als noobs bezeichnen und nach nem tod nen ragequit hinlegen 5/5


----------



## Konov (26. Oktober 2011)

Krebsdiagnose in der Familie, regt mich immerhin 2/5 auf.


----------



## Deanne (26. Oktober 2011)

3/5: Keinen Platz in meinem Wunsch-Sprachkurs bekommen zu haben.

3/5: Das neue Shoppingcenter neben meinem Haus wird morgen eröffnet, dabei ist nicht mal die Hälfte der Geschäfte fertig.

4/5: Mein Halloween-Kostüm ist nicht lieferbar und ich muss mir für die Party am Montag nun kurfristig etwas Neues überlegen.

5/5: Kerle, die meinen, dass man nur, weil man sie nett behandelt und zufällig mal solo ist, unbedingt ein Date mit ihnen will. Sowas von nervig.


----------



## Davatar (27. Oktober 2011)

50% Schuldenerlass für Griechenland: 5/5
Damit wird das Unausweichliche nur rausgezögert. Sie hätten besser mal den richtigen Schritt gemacht und Griechenland gezwungen, aus der Euro-Währung auszusteigen. Jetzt wirds ein paar Jahre dauern, dann geht die ganze Sache wieder von vorne los.


----------



## pandameat (27. Oktober 2011)

10/5 meine derzeitigen Mandel-Op Schmerzen + das nicht Essen/Schlafen können

5/5 komische Zicken-Weiber mit Konkurrenzdenken.. es gibt sie an jeder Ecke
5/5 Großteil der WoW-Community mit "so und so viel dps musst du haben"-Denken, Aufspielen als wäre man durch Epixx jemand besseres, Unfreundlichkeit.. und soo viel mehr! Mein persönliches Highlight ist derzeit aber dass die Leute +/- als ja/nein benutzen
5/5 Rassisten und das ganze andere diskriminierende Gesocks


----------



## ZAM (27. Oktober 2011)

Das manche Leute nicht lesen, sonder nur posten. 10/5


----------



## Kamsi (27. Oktober 2011)

Davatar schrieb:


> 50% Schuldenerlass für Griechenland: 5/5
> Damit wird das Unausweichliche nur rausgezögert. Sie hätten besser mal den richtigen Schritt gemacht und Griechenland gezwungen, aus der Euro-Währung auszusteigen. Jetzt wirds ein paar Jahre dauern, dann geht die ganze Sache wieder von vorne los.



wollte ich auch erst schreiben ^^


5/5 das in ca 5 bis 6 jahren wir ne neue währungsreform und ne neue eu haben wenn die politiker die pleiter staaten staaten nicht mehr schönreden können.

merkel macht auf mutter theresa und verschenkt millarden und in deutschland hungern mütter trotz vollzeit arbeit


----------



## Tilbie (27. Oktober 2011)

Lieferung verpasst over 9000/5

Jetzt liefern die nächste Woche und dann is natürlich niemand da


----------



## Norua (27. Oktober 2011)

Ne Woche Krank geschrieben 5/5
BF3 kommt erst am Montag  3/5


----------



## Olliruh (27. Oktober 2011)

Mein Alditalk-Guthaben aufzuladen .. 5/5
Irgendwie geht immer was schief...


----------



## Saji (27. Oktober 2011)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Mein Alditalk-Guthaben aufzuladen .. 5/5
> Irgendwie geht immer was schief...



Findet den Fehler. Naa, wer hat ihn gefunden? 
Die Lebensmittel von Aldi sind gut und lecker, alles andere... ich weiß ja nicht so recht. ^^

---

Mein Physical Warfare Pack Code für BF3 ist leider noch nicht da. Schade. 0.5/5 da eigentlich unwichtig, bis auf das schwere Maschinengewehr.


----------



## Davatar (27. Oktober 2011)

Saji schrieb:


> Die Lebensmittel von Aldi sind gut und lecker, [...]


Das sagst Du nicht mehr, wenn Du Dir mal ne Runde "mariniertes Gammelfleisch" reingezogen hast mit anschliessender Lebensmittelvergiftung oder ne schlaflose Nacht auf dem Klo dank Aldi-Bull-Fakes hattest.


----------



## LeWhopper (27. Oktober 2011)

Davatar schrieb:


> Das sagst Du nicht mehr, wenn Du Dir mal ne Runde "mariniertes Gammelfleisch" reingezogen hast mit anschliessender Lebensmittelvergiftung (...) ne schlaflose Nacht auf dem Klo (..) hattest.



Genau das selbe ist mir auch diesen Sommer passiert. Ich kaufe "nie" wieder mariniertes Fleisch. Egal wo. Da mariniere ich das lieber selber.


----------



## schneemaus (27. Oktober 2011)

Davatar schrieb:


> Das sagst Du nicht mehr, wenn Du Dir mal ne Runde "mariniertes Gammelfleisch" reingezogen hast mit anschliessender Lebensmittelvergiftung oder ne schlaflose Nacht auf dem Klo dank Aldi-Bull-Fakes hattest.



Ich kauf auch viel Fleisch bei Aldi, Lidl oder Netto. Hab noch nie schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht, auch nicht mit den marinierten Putensteaks z.B. - und Pute ist ja wirklich sehr anfällig.

Dagegen hab ich bei Fleisch von der "Frische"theke von Real schon mehrmals schlechtes Zeug erwischt, was teilweise nach nem halben Tag im Kühlschrank (!) vergammelt war.


BTT: Dass es noch fast 2 Monate bis Weihnachten sind und ich jetzt schon (o.O) voll in Weihnachtsstimmung bin 5/5. Ich freu mich dieses Jahr seit bestimmt 5 oder 6 Jahren wirklich mal wieder auf Weihnachten.


----------



## Davatar (27. Oktober 2011)

Also ich hab das einmal gemacht -> Lebensmittelvergiftung. Seither hab ich nie mehr Aldi-Fleisch gekauft. 2 Jahre später war ich an nem Grillfest -> Lebensmittelvergiftung. Als ich fragte, woher das Fleisch kam, wars auch Aldi. Dann noch die Situation mit den RedBull-Fakes. Seither mach ich um Aldi nen hohen Bogen.


----------



## LeWhopper (27. Oktober 2011)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Ich kauf auch viel Fleisch bei Aldi, Lidl oder Netto. Hab noch nie schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht, auch nicht mit den marinierten Putensteaks z.B. - und Pute ist ja wirklich sehr anfällig.



Ich kaufe auch viel Fleisch bei den oben genannten Discountern. Aber da ich schon mehrmals mit marinierten Fleisch von denen Probleme hatte lasse ich das lieber sein und gehe auf Nummer sicher.

Das Fleisch an sich ist nicht schlecht. Aber die Marinade kann man (auch vom Geschmack (Über Geschmack kann man streiten )) vergessen.


----------



## orkman (27. Oktober 2011)

Saji schrieb:


> Mein Physical Warfare Pack Code für BF3 ist leider noch nicht da. Schade. 0.5/5 da eigentlich unwichtig, bis auf das schwere Maschinengewehr.



ja same bei mir ... nur dass da auch noch das spiel dazu fehlt ... hab alles am freitag vorbestellt und sollte am mittwoch weggeschickt werden ... jetzt wurde es erst heute weggeschickt von amazon ... ich find das echt ne frechheit dass man 1 woche auf seine sachen warten muss ... zudem ich 2 mal batman arkham city dazu bestellt habe ... jetzt warte ich also schon seit 6 tagen auf batman -.- also service von amazon ist echt beschissen ... das ganze paket soll jetzt morgen oder montag ankommen ... naja wers glaubt wird seelig 

ich fuer meinen teil werd denen nen beschwerdebrief schicken ... ne woche warten bevor die ueberhaupt mal das ganze wegschicken . tztztz


----------



## orkman (27. Oktober 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Krebsdiagnose in der Familie, regt mich immerhin 2/5 auf.



welch ein krebs denn ? hoden , hirn , brust , lungen ....


----------



## Slayed (27. Oktober 2011)

orkman schrieb:


> ja same bei mir ... nur dass da auch noch das spiel dazu fehlt ... hab alles am freitag vorbestellt und sollte am mittwoch weggeschickt werden ... jetzt wurde es erst heute weggeschickt von amazon ... ich find das echt ne frechheit dass man 1 woche auf seine sachen warten muss ... zudem ich 2 mal batman arkham city dazu bestellt habe ... jetzt warte ich also schon seit 6 tagen auf batman -.- also service von amazon ist echt beschissen ... das ganze paket soll jetzt morgen oder montag ankommen ... naja wers glaubt wird seelig
> 
> ich fuer meinen teil werd denen nen beschwerdebrief schicken ... ne woche warten bevor die ueberhaupt mal das ganze wegschicken . tztztz



Wenn ich mich nicht irre ist Battlefield 3 diese Woche erst erschienen oder?
Amazon verschickt (sofern nicht anders gewünscht) immer alle Bestellungen zusammen -> Good old Batman wird also erst verschickt wenn BF3 verfügbar ist.

Morgen ne Arbeit über Pneumatik 3/5


----------



## M1ghtymage (27. Oktober 2011)

Battlefield geht nicht.


----------



## Ellesmere (27. Oktober 2011)

schneemaus schrieb:


> BTT: Dass es noch fast 2 Monate bis Weihnachten sind und ich jetzt schon (o.O) voll in Weihnachtsstimmung bin 5/5. Ich freu mich dieses Jahr seit bestimmt 5 oder 6 Jahren wirklich mal wieder auf Weihnachten.



Arrghh...das erinnert mich an meine Arbeitskollegin, die pünktlich ab dem 01.Nov. "Last Christmas" täglich (manchmal auch mehrfach ) braucht ...
da regt mich jetzt schon auf...
3/5




> Krebsdiagnose in der Familie, regt mich immerhin 2/5 auf



Scheint dich aber nicht sehr aufzuregen. Ich hoffe also alles wird also gut. Gute Besserung von hier aus.


----------



## Konov (27. Oktober 2011)

orkman schrieb:


> welch ein krebs denn ? hoden , hirn , brust , lungen ....



Prostata



Ellesmere schrieb:


> Scheint dich aber nicht sehr aufzuregen. Ich hoffe also alles wird also gut. Gute Besserung von hier aus.



Ja, weil mein Verhältnis zu meinem Vater eher angespannt ist und wir uns nicht häufig sehen.
Aber man wünscht natürlich niemandem eine Krebs Erkrankung.


----------



## OMGStranger (27. Oktober 2011)

Das ich diesen Sonntag arbeiten muss !!


----------



## Saji (27. Oktober 2011)

orkman schrieb:


> ja same bei mir ... nur dass da auch noch das spiel dazu fehlt ... hab alles am freitag vorbestellt und sollte am mittwoch weggeschickt werden ... jetzt wurde es erst heute weggeschickt von amazon ... ich find das echt ne frechheit dass man 1 woche auf seine sachen warten muss ... zudem ich 2 mal batman arkham city dazu bestellt habe ... jetzt warte ich also schon seit 6 tagen auf batman -.- also service von amazon ist echt beschissen ... das ganze paket soll jetzt morgen oder montag ankommen ... naja wers glaubt wird seelig
> 
> ich fuer meinen teil werd denen nen beschwerdebrief schicken ... ne woche warten bevor die ueberhaupt mal das ganze wegschicken . tztztz



Find ich immer niedlich wenn die Leute gleich mit Beschwerdebriefen drohen. 

Ich habe BF3 direkt am 11.10. vorbestellt, also als die Beta vorbei war. Meins kam überpünktlich am 25.10. an. Ich kann mich über den Service von Amazon nicht beschweren. Du musst auch bedenken, dass die Bestellungen chronologisch abgearbeitet werden. Wenn ich aktuell bei Amazon reinschaue ist BF3 für die Playstation ausverkauft. Also nur noch über den Marketplace verfügbar (zu horrenden Preisen teilweise). Je nach dem, wann du am Freitag bestellt hast, wartest du erst 3 oder 4 Werktage darauf.


----------



## orkman (27. Oktober 2011)

Saji schrieb:


> Find ich immer niedlich wenn die Leute gleich mit Beschwerdebriefen drohen.
> 
> Ich habe BF3 direkt am 11.10. vorbestellt, also als die Beta vorbei war. Meins kam überpünktlich am 25.10. an. Ich kann mich über den Service von Amazon nicht beschweren. Du musst auch bedenken, dass die Bestellungen chronologisch abgearbeitet werden. Wenn ich aktuell bei Amazon reinschaue ist BF3 für die Playstation ausverkauft. Also nur noch über den Marketplace verfügbar (zu horrenden Preisen teilweise). Je nach dem, wann du am Freitag bestellt hast, wartest du erst 3 oder 4 Werktage darauf.



dann sollen sie wenigstens was dahinschreiben das sie im moment keine mehr haben ... sie koennen doch nicht einfach 10 000 bestellungen entgegennehmen und sie haben nur 50 -.-
also ich war in verschiedenen laeden hier und die hatten alle mehr als genug bf3 spiele ... same fuer batman
ausserdem koennten sie ja dann batman schon vorher verschicken ... oder ist das so wenn ich ne dvd kaufe und diablo 3 vorbestelle dass meine dvd erst ankommt wenn d3 raus ist ?! ... 
ich mein , nur weil ich alles zusammengekauft habe muessen die mich noch lange net 1 woche warten lassen um den release von bf3 abzuwarten ... oder wird amazon an den 5 euro transport krepieren ?
 und das mit dem beschwerdebrief ist kein joke ... hab schon einmal einen gemacht und bekam nen gutschein ... na sofern das paket morgen ankommt ist alles paletti ansonsten gibs


----------



## Grüne Brille (27. Oktober 2011)

Hättest es ja auch einfach als Einzellieferungen wählen können? 
Da beide Sachen über 20 Euro kosten dürfte es dabei auch keine zusätzlichen Kosten geben? :S


----------



## Saji (27. Oktober 2011)

Grüne schrieb:


> Hättest es ja auch einfach als Einzellieferungen wählen können?
> Da beide Sachen über 20 Euro kosten dürfte es dabei auch keine zusätzlichen Kosten geben? :S



This. Kann man auswählen. Bevor man wie wild auf Abschicken rumhämmert.  Ansonsten gilt: wenn du willst, das etwas richtig gemacht wird, mach es gefälligst selbst. Also in Zukunft direkt bei Release im Laden kaufen. Wobei... da könnte es ja auch mal zu Lieferverzögerungen oder unmotivierten Mitarbeitern in der Softwareabteilung kommen. Egal, dann fahren wir das nächste Mal halt direkt zum Presswerk, knüppeln den Lastwagenfahrer nieder und schnappen uns unsere Spiele. Da wir ja nette Menschen sind lassen wir für jede Box 60 Euro und eine Schachtel Aspirin für den Fahrer da.


----------



## Atent123 (27. Oktober 2011)

Das swtor erst 20.12 kommt (5/5).


----------



## seanbuddha (27. Oktober 2011)

Mp3-Spieler braucht solange fürs neu-aufsetzen 9231190273/10


----------



## orkman (27. Oktober 2011)

Saji schrieb:


> This. Kann man auswählen. Bevor man wie wild auf Abschicken rumhämmert.  Ansonsten gilt: wenn du willst, das etwas richtig gemacht wird, mach es gefälligst selbst. Also in Zukunft direkt bei Release im Laden kaufen. Wobei... da könnte es ja auch mal zu Lieferverzögerungen oder unmotivierten Mitarbeitern in der Softwareabteilung kommen. Egal, dann fahren wir das nächste Mal halt direkt zum Presswerk, knüppeln den Lastwagenfahrer nieder und schnappen uns unsere Spiele. Da wir ja nette Menschen sind lassen wir für jede Box 60 Euro und eine Schachtel Aspirin für den Fahrer da.



irgendwie gefaellt mir die idee 

@ gruene brille ... woher sollte ich denn auch wissen dass die beide zusammenschicken wollen .. liegt ja ne woche dazwischen ... ausserdem hab ich die bestellung schnell abgegeben zwischen koffer auspacken und weggehen zum einkaufen ... da hab ich net dran gedacht dass amazon sowas abziehen wuerde ... naja anscheinend ist die lieferung schon in luxemburg stadt ... mal sehen ob die das gebacken bekommen das noch bis morgen in meine stadt zu liefern ... die sind naehmlich fuer ihre schnelligkeit bekannt :iro: ... ausserdem wird das immer an die adresse von meiner oma geschickt ... hab die posttraeger einmal in aktion gesehen ... war bei uns zuhause im 2ten stock ... der postbote klingelte und drehte sich schon sofort um um wegzugehen ... wie meine oma das macht um die pakete jedesmal abzufangen bleibt mir ein raetsel ... vllt knueppelt sie ihn nieder und deshalb kommen die pakete der andern immer zu spaet ^^


----------



## M1ghtymage (27. Oktober 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Prostata



Mein Vater hat vor ca. 1 Monat erfahren, dass er Prostatakrebs hat. Er ist dann nach Hamburg geflogen und hat sich in einer Privatklinik operieren lassen, die wohl speziell auf diese Art von Krebs ausgelegt ist. Alles wurde entfernt und es geht ihm wieder gut. Er geht sogar schon wieder ins Fitnessstudio 

Was mich aufregt: Battlefield 3 immernoch >_<


----------



## Konov (27. Oktober 2011)

M1ghtymage schrieb:


> Mein Vater hat vor ca. 1 Monat erfahren, dass er Prostatakrebs hat. Er ist dann nach Hamburg geflogen und hat sich in einer Privatklinik operieren lassen, die wohl speziell auf diese Art von Krebs ausgelegt ist. Alles wurde entfernt und es geht ihm wieder gut. Er geht sogar schon wieder ins Fitnessstudio
> 
> Was mich aufregt: Battlefield 3 immernoch >_<



Jo, Heilungschancen sind da... muss man sehen, wie es dann läuft.


----------



## Davatar (28. Oktober 2011)

Heute Morgen: 5/5


----------



## ZAM (28. Oktober 2011)

Grad so einiges


----------



## tear_jerker (28. Oktober 2011)

das mein internet seit nun fast einer woche ausgefallen ist. der vodafone-mitarbeiter meinte der techniker hätte den fehler in einer schmalbandleitung die auf unserer liegt ausgemacht. er wisse aber nicht was das heißt, aber ich kanns ja mal googeln.... 5/5


----------



## Kamsi (28. Oktober 2011)

magenprobleme aber ka woher habe nichts falsches gegessen

5/5


----------



## Dropz (28. Oktober 2011)

Kamsi schrieb:


> magenprobleme aber ka woher habe nichts falsches gegessen
> 
> 5/5



oh ja das kenne ich <.<


----------



## Selor Kiith (28. Oktober 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=zjedLeVGcfE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



DAVON aus dem Schlaf gerissen werden 3/5


----------



## Dominau (28. Oktober 2011)

Total verpeilt mir was für Helloween auszudenken. Also Kostüm..
Jetzt was bei Amazon gesehn was nicht zu teuer ist, aber das wird ja warscheinlich eh nicht bis Helloween hier sein :<
FU! 5/5


----------



## tonygt (28. Oktober 2011)

Dominau schrieb:


> Total verpeilt mir was für Helloween auszudenken. Also Kostüm..
> Jetzt was bei Amazon gesehn was nicht zu teuer ist, aber das wird ja warscheinlich eh nicht bis Helloween hier sein :<
> FU! 5/5



Ich bin grad 3 Stunden durch die Stadt gerannt und war in jedem Lade der Halloween Kostüme haben könnte. Aber die meisten hatten keine und die anderen nur so Standard Zeug wie Vampir Zähne oder Hexen Hütte -.-". Erst im Karstadt und in der Drachenwerkstatt bin ich fündig geworden und hab spontan was gefunden. 5/5


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (28. Oktober 2011)

Scheiß auf Halloween ?


----------



## Konov (28. Oktober 2011)

SWeeT_mushrOOms schrieb:


> Scheiß auf Halloween ?



Word!

Dass ich heute an der Ampel mit dem Bike etwas länger stehengeblieben bin, weil ich das Grünsignal nicht gesehen hab und mir das vielleicht den Arsch gerettet hat, weil in dem Moment als ich losfahren wollte jemand mit seinem Auto bei rot voll drüber geballert ist und dann wie wild rumgefuchtelt hat. Offenbar hat er das Rot verpennt. Aber das hätte böse für mich enden können. 3/5


----------



## tonygt (28. Oktober 2011)

SWeeT_mushrOOms schrieb:


> Scheiß auf Halloween ?



Qualitativ hochwertige Aussagen. 

Es soll Leute geben die nicht auf Halloween scheissen und auf Halloween Partys gehen auf denen man verkleidet sein muss.


----------



## iShock (28. Oktober 2011)

CS auf nem drecks 13" Laptop zu zocken 2000/5


----------



## Ellesmere (28. Oktober 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> [...]



GZ! Da haste ja richtig Glük gehabt. Was ist da schon ein Lottogewinn?



tonygt schrieb:


> Qualitativ hochwertige Aussagen.
> 
> Es soll Leute geben die nicht auf Halloween scheissen und auf Halloween Partys gehen auf denen man verkleidet sein muss.



Ich mag Halloween  Am besten wäre es , wenn man einen Kostümbildner zur Hand hätte 

btt:

Ordinäre Langeweile 3/5- interessant wirds erst ab elf, wenn die Spätschicht zu ende ist^^Wenn ich dann nicht schon schlafe ... 2/5


----------



## Sh1k4ri (28. Oktober 2011)

So gut wie kein Wochenende...
Morgen den ganzen Tag ein Kind betreuen. 2/5 (weil wir Schwimmen gehen... )
Und Sonntag um 10 Uhr zum Fussball (ja, am Sonntag) 3/5, weil nach langer Zeit endlich mal wieder ein wenig Kicken 

= 5/5


----------



## Gauloises24 (28. Oktober 2011)

Leute, die auf SMS/iMessages/Whatsapp etc. nicht oder erst nach 1-2 Tagen antworten 3/5


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (28. Oktober 2011)

tonygt schrieb:


> Es soll Leute geben die nicht auf Halloween scheissen und auf Halloween Partys gehen auf denen man verkleidet sein muss.



Jup wir brauchen unbedingt noch einen Feiertag mehr, dessen ursprüngliche Bedeutung hier in Europa eh kaum ne Sau kennt bzw. interessiert und der zu 90% mit Saufen assoziiert wird.


----------



## Ellesmere (28. Oktober 2011)

SWeeT_mushrOOms schrieb:


> Jup wir brauchen unbedingt noch einen Feiertag mehr, dessen ursprüngliche Bedeutung hier in Europa eh kaum ne Sau kennt bzw. interessiert und der zu 90% mit Saufen assoziiert wird.



Erinnert mich irgendwie an Karneval...hab gehört in NRW haben sie da frei ?! Mir völlig unverständlich....sollte man auch abschaffen!

btt:
Sooooo viel mehr Feiertage in anderen Bundesländern 15/5


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (28. Oktober 2011)

Ellesmere schrieb:


> Erinnert mich irgendwie an Karneval...



Deswegen schrieb ich: "noch einen Feiertag mehr"


----------



## Ceiwyn (29. Oktober 2011)

5/5

Dass in LoL offenbar nur noch beleidigende Idioten unterwegs sind. Derzeit haue ich ständig vorzeitig ab, weil ichs einfach nicht nötig habe, mich von ungezogenen Kleinkindern beleidigen lassen zu müssen.


----------



## orkman (29. Oktober 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> 5/5
> 
> Dass in LoL offenbar nur noch beleidigende Idioten unterwegs sind. Derzeit haue ich ständig vorzeitig ab, weil ichs einfach nicht nötig habe, mich von ungezogenen Kleinkindern beleidigen lassen zu müssen.



haste gerade bei uns mitgespielt als fiddle oder als ww ? ... hatten naehmlich nen ww der jungeln wollte mir das aber spaet sagte als match schon 5 min lief und ich twitch hatte und ich twitch noch net so handle ... beim gegnerischen team gabs nen fiddle der is weggegangen


----------



## Ceiwyn (29. Oktober 2011)

orkman schrieb:


> haste gerade bei uns mitgespielt als fiddle oder als ww ? ... hatten naehmlich nen ww der jungeln wollte mir das aber spaet sagte als match schon 5 min lief und ich twitch hatte und ich twitch noch net so handle ... beim gegnerischen team gabs nen fiddle der is weggegangen



Ich heiße ingame so wie hier.


----------



## orkman (29. Oktober 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Ich heiße ingame so wie hier.



dann warst dus glaub ich nicht  ich pass bei den namen net so auf ... ich toete sie nur ^^ welches lvl hast denn du? ich bin 24 3/4 zu 25 hab vor 4 monaten angefangen und das spielt macht mich irgendwie suechtig ^^ ... vllt auch nur deswegen weil ich staendig gewinne ^^


----------



## tonygt (29. Oktober 2011)

SWeeT_mushrOOms schrieb:


> Jup wir brauchen unbedingt noch einen Feiertag mehr, dessen ursprüngliche Bedeutung hier in Europa eh kaum ne Sau kennt bzw. interessiert und der zu 90% mit Saufen assoziiert wird.



Qualitativ Hochwertie Aussage Nummer zwei 

Dazu auch noch total inkorrekt erstens ist Halloween hier in Deutschland keinGesetzlicher Feiertag, zweitens geht es den meisten nicht darum einfach nur zu "Saufen" sondern sich zu verkleiden, was ja damit auch auch den Urpsrung der Totennacht(Halloween) entspricht.


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (29. Oktober 2011)

tonygt schrieb:


> Dazu auch noch total inkorrekt erstens ist Halloween hier in Deutschland keinGesetzlicher Feiertag, zweitens geht es den meisten nicht darum einfach nur zu "Saufen" sondern sich zu verkleiden, was ja damit auch auch den Urpsrung der Totennacht(Halloween) entspricht.



Klugscheißermodus on?
Hab ich behauptet es wäre ein gesetzlicher Feiertag?
Bevölkerung und Medien nehmen es jedenfalls ausreichend auf um es einen "Feiertag" nennen zu können.
Und da meine Aussage anscheinend "inkorrekt" war scheinst du ja die Fakten zu kennen...teile deine Weisheit mit mir 

Soviel zum Thema qualitativ hochwertige Aussagen


----------



## tonygt (29. Oktober 2011)

Habe ich bereits einfach nochmal lesen.


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (29. Oktober 2011)

Du solltest wissen dass Fakten und persönliche Einschätzungen meist weit auseinanderliegen

EDIT: Weißt du was? Lassen wir das einfach. Ich will nicht das der Thread wegen unserem kleinen Disput geschlossen wird


----------



## Konov (29. Oktober 2011)

Das wär echt die Krönung ihr beiden Kampfhähne. ^^

@topic
Heute Vormittag noch zur Post Hauptfiliale fahren weil der gute Herr Postbote wieder was vorbeigebracht hat, als ich nicht zuhause war.
D.h. wieder in eine Schlange von 50000 Menschen reinstellen und sich entweder den Arsch abfrieren oder abschwitzen.  Natürlich 5 /5


----------



## Ceiwyn (29. Oktober 2011)

orkman schrieb:


> dann warst dus glaub ich nicht  ich pass bei den namen net so auf ... ich toete sie nur ^^ welches lvl hast denn du? ich bin 24 3/4 zu 25 hab vor 4 monaten angefangen und das spielt macht mich irgendwie suechtig ^^ ... vllt auch nur deswegen weil ich staendig gewinne ^^



Level 14. Spiel zwar schon länger, aber micht machts jetzt nicht sooo Spaß. Aber pro Tag 1,2 Spiele gehen immer.


----------



## Saimensays7412 (29. Oktober 2011)

wegen meiner Erkältung heute bei diesem schönen Wetter nicht biken gehen zu können 5/5


----------



## HitotsuSatori (29. Oktober 2011)

Fahrradfahrer auf Fußwegen, die einen auch noch anklingeln und ggf. anpöbeln. Möget ihr alle von Autos erfasst werden! 500/5


----------



## M1ghtymage (29. Oktober 2011)

Immernoch Battlefield, warum geht es nicht endlich???? >_<


----------



## Reflox (29. Oktober 2011)

20 Minuten Gameplay Material muss man erstmal ne Stunde rendern lassen. Ich freu mich schon auf heute Nacht, immerwieder aufstehen um das nächste Video zu rendern 3/5


----------



## tear_jerker (29. Oktober 2011)

nachdem mein internet seit gestern nachmittag wieder zu funktionieren schien haben die techniker es heute wohl wieder zerschossen 5/5 
ganz ehrlich, die telekomtechniker sind doch echt zum kotzen. mein problem besteht seit über einer woche. und seit dem ist nichts passiert. ich bin mir sicher als telekomkunde dauert das nicht mal nen tag....


----------



## Selor Kiith (29. Oktober 2011)

Gnar, im Datum vertan... bzw. im Tag... anstatt jetzt grad in nem Café zu sitzen und Lounge & Jazz Live zu hören sitz ich jetzt hier mit Crackern, Margarine und gleich Simpsons... 4/5


----------



## Reflox (29. Oktober 2011)

Ein Tag Aufnahme, Ideen Sammlung Schneiderei + Renderei fürn A****, weil jedes einzelne verf***** Video asynchron ist. Ich kotz gleich vor Wut! 5/5


----------



## schneemaus (29. Oktober 2011)

tear_jerker schrieb:


> nachdem mein internet seit gestern nachmittag wieder zu funktionieren schien haben die techniker es heute wohl wieder zerschossen 5/5
> ganz ehrlich, die telekomtechniker sind doch echt zum kotzen. mein problem besteht seit über einer woche. und seit dem ist nichts passiert. ich bin mir sicher als telekomkunde dauert das nicht mal nen tag....



Bei welchem Anbieter bist du denn, wenn die Telekomtechniker zum Kotzen sind, aber du die Telekomkunden beneidest?


BTT: dass es Leute gibt, die meinen, alles und jeder auf der Welt wäre nur dazu da, nach ihrer Pfeife zu tanzen. Und kaum fängt man mal an, vorsichtig ein bisschen konstruktive Kritik zu üben, werden sie zur Furie. Danke, auf sowas verzichte ich doch gerne. 4/5


----------



## Deanne (30. Oktober 2011)

5/5: Die Tatsache, dass Leute bei einer Halloween-Party mit Verkleidungspflicht zusagen und dann ankündigen, ohne Kostüm zu kommen. 

Ich habe mir extra etwas besorgt und überlege nun auch, einfach ohne hinzugehen. Keine Lust, am Ende die einzige im Kostüm zu sein. Spielverderber.


----------



## M1ghtymage (30. Oktober 2011)

M1ghtymage schrieb:


> Immernoch Battlefield, warum geht es nicht endlich???? >_<


----------



## Tilbie (30. Oktober 2011)

Morgen wieder Schule 3/5


----------



## Konov (30. Oktober 2011)

Deanne schrieb:


> 5/5: Die Tatsache, dass Leute bei einer Halloween-Party mit Verkleidungspflicht zusagen und dann ankündigen, ohne Kostüm zu kommen.
> 
> Ich habe mir extra etwas besorgt und überlege nun auch, einfach ohne hinzugehen. Keine Lust, am Ende die einzige im Kostüm zu sein. Spielverderber.



Wie wäre es mit einem Kostüm, dass fehlt?
Also das Kostüm ist dann das, dass du keins hast. ^^

Wär das nicht mal was witziges?


----------



## Deathstyle (30. Oktober 2011)

Nya wär eigentlich garnicht so witzig weils standard ist das sich welche nicht verkleiden und dann mit der Ausrede kommen 
Ich verkleide mich gern, ich mach mich jedenfalls gern zum Dulli.

Zeitumstellung verpeilt und daher Formel 1 halb verpennt 1/5 -_-


----------



## Reflox (30. Oktober 2011)

Heute Morgen um 8:50 gedacht es sei 9:50 und daher wie ein Behinderter aus dem Bett gerannt angezogen und das Treppengeländer runtergerutscht. Naja, zum Glück hat mich meine Mutter aufgehalten und gesagt es sei erst 8:50... 1/5


----------



## tear_jerker (30. Oktober 2011)

das ich anscheind ziemlich schlecht in bf3 bin, mir fehlt irgendwie der überblick :/ 2/5


----------



## Sh1k4ri (30. Oktober 2011)

tear_jerker schrieb:


> das ich anscheind ziemlich schlecht in bf3 bin, mir fehlt irgendwie der überblick :/ 2/5



War/bin ich auch noch. Aber das legt sich mit der Zeit, die Leute die jetzt schon Stufe 40 und 50 sind haben eh kein Leben.


----------



## HitotsuSatori (30. Oktober 2011)

Dass es jetzt schon stockfinster draußen ist. Dämliche Zeitumstellung! 5/5


----------



## schneemaus (30. Oktober 2011)

Ach, da war was. Und ich hab mich grad eben gewundert, dass es draußen jetzt schon dunkel ist und hab mir überlegt, ob es gestern auch schon um die Uhrzeit SO dunkel war 


BTT: Dass ich mich nu so lange mit meinem neuen Video beschäftigt habe, dass mich die Stimmung im Video teilweise n bisschen runtergezogen hat 3/5. Muss ich gleich noch was Lustiges machen, dann geht's wieder ^^


----------



## Alux (30. Oktober 2011)

HitotsuSatori schrieb:


> Dass es jetzt schon stockfinster draußen ist. Dämliche Zeitumstellung! 5/5



/sign


----------



## Renox1 (30. Oktober 2011)

Leute denen Battlefield 3 nicht gefällt.


----------



## schneemaus (30. Oktober 2011)

Renox1 schrieb:


> Leute denen Battlefield 3 nicht gefällt.



Mal ne kurze Zwischenfrage: Wieso regen dich diese Leute auf? Mir gefällt's auch nicht, weil es einfach nicht mein Genre ist.

Wenn anderen Leuten ein Spiel wie "Professor Layton und [beliebiges Mysterium einsetzen]" nicht gefällt, regt mich derjenige doch auch nicht auf. Oder bei den Sims. Oder bei Audiosurf. Oder oder oder. Dann müsste mich ja jeder aufregen, weil jedem irgendein Spiel nicht gefällt, mir aber schon. Das soll jetzt auch kein Angriff gegen dich sein, mich interessiert es schlicht.


----------



## Kamsi (30. Oktober 2011)

wahrscheinlich geht es um dem kampf call of duty vs battlefield 

ist wohl so wie metaller gegen hip hopper

mcdonalds gegen burgerking

cola gegen pepsi


----------



## Sh1k4ri (30. Oktober 2011)

Ihn regt wohl vielmehr die ganze Diskussion auf, die zur Zeit herrscht. Und das zu Gunsten des Spiels.


----------



## Alux (30. Oktober 2011)

Kamsi schrieb:


> wahrscheinlich geht es um dem kampf call of duty vs battlefield
> 
> ist wohl so wie metaller gegen hip hopper
> 
> ...



da fehlt 

ninjas gegen piraten


----------



## Saji (30. Oktober 2011)

Alux schrieb:


> da fehlt
> 
> ninjas gegen piraten



Ninja, eindeutig!

Hab Hunger und weiß nicht was ich essen soll! 1/5


----------



## Kamsi (30. Oktober 2011)

@saji

http://www.was-soll-ich-heute-essen.de/


----------



## Tilbie (30. Oktober 2011)

YouTube is so langsam 3/5


----------



## Alux (30. Oktober 2011)

wegen Kamsi hab ich jetzt Hunger 3/5


----------



## Saji (30. Oktober 2011)

Kamsi schrieb:


> @saji
> 
> http://www.was-soll-...heute-essen.de/



Haha, danke!  Die Seite wird mir noch oft helfen. ^^


----------



## Konov (30. Oktober 2011)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Ihn regt wohl vielmehr die ganze Diskussion auf, die zur Zeit herrscht. Und das zu Gunsten des Spiels.



Aber auch das sollte einem dochm am Popo vorbeigehen wenn man das Spiel trotzdem zockt und Spass hat... ^^

Was mich aufregt? Dass es mehr oberflächliche Deppen in unserer Gesellschaft gibt und man die wirklich aufrichtigen Leute an einer Hand abzählen kann. 
Gut ist nix neues, aber trotzdem  5/5


----------



## Saimensays7412 (30. Oktober 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Was mich aufregt? Dass es mehr oberflächliche Deppen in unserer Gesellschaft gibt und man die wirklich aufrichtigen Leute an einer Hand abzählen kann.
> Gut ist nix neues, aber trotzdem  5/5



Wie kommstn jetzt darauf, wenn man fragen darf?


----------



## Konov (30. Oktober 2011)

Saimensays7412 schrieb:


> Wie kommstn jetzt darauf, wenn man fragen darf?



Mich interessiert das Thema wie unsere Gesellschaft verkommt, von daher kann es durchaus mal vorkommen dass ich hier sowas poste 
Möchte evtl. Soziologie studieren.

Sonst gibts keinen bestimmten Grund, eigentlich ist es jeden Tag dasselbe


----------



## Selor Kiith (30. Oktober 2011)

"GLEICH: Der Große Dessous-Test bei Galileo!" ARGH Drang zu Morden steigt... 5/5


----------



## Saimensays7412 (30. Oktober 2011)

Soziologie ist auf jeden fall nicht schlecht wenn man die Ursachen und Probleme unserer Gesellschaft analysieren will.

Falls man kräftig beim Untergang mitverdienen will, studiert man besser bwl


----------



## Deathstyle (30. Oktober 2011)

Saimensays7412 schrieb:


> Falls man kräftig beim Untergang mitverdienen will, studiert man besser bwl


Genau, Betriebswirte, die Schuldträger der Finanzkriese.
..eh ich meine die Reiter der Apocalypse.


----------



## tear_jerker (30. Oktober 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Mich interessiert das Thema wie unsere Gesellschaft verkommt, von daher kann es durchaus mal vorkommen dass ich hier sowas poste
> Möchte evtl. Soziologie studieren.
> 
> Sonst gibts keinen bestimmten Grund, eigentlich ist es jeden Tag dasselbe



ich studiere bereits soziologie(zusammen mit politik und wirtschaft, super kombi oder?^^ nennt sich ba sozialwissenschaften falls es dich interessiert  ) und glaub mir, sowas wirst du da nicht lernen. viel eher wie du mit SPSS richtig arbeitest(statistikprogramm) wie ein fragebogen richtig erstellt wird und auszuwerten ist. mich persönlich reizt der zweig des studiums nicht, schon allein weil ich keine lust habe später uniprof zu werden oder für die bild umfragen zu gestalten ^^


----------



## Saimensays7412 (30. Oktober 2011)

Deathstyle schrieb:


> Genau, Betriebswirte, die Schuldträger der Finanzkriese.
> ..eh ich meine die Reiter der Apocalypse.



Come to the dark side. We have cookies


----------



## Konov (30. Oktober 2011)

tear_jerker schrieb:


> ich studiere bereits soziologie(zusammen mit politik und wirtschaft, super kombi oder?^^ nennt sich ba sozialwissenschaften falls es dich interessiert  ) und glaub mir, sowas wirst du da nicht lernen. viel eher wie du mit SPSS richtig arbeitest(statistikprogramm) wie ein fragebogen richtig erstellt wird und auszuwerten ist. mich persönlich reizt der zweig des studiums nicht, schon allein weil ich keine lust habe später uniprof zu werden oder für die bild umfragen zu gestalten ^^



Ja ich hab mich schon umfangreich darüber informiert, den BA Sozialwissenschaften kenne ich. ^^
Für mich gibts da einige Studiengänge die mich interessieren, genau festgelegt hab ich mich noch nicht. Soziologie soll viel mit Statistik zutun haben, das klingt auch plausibel, aber es gibt ja immer ein notwendiges Übel, dass man dann mitmacht.

Ich möchte eigtl. auch kein Uniprof werden, möchte evtl. in die Journalistische Richtung gehen, aber auch da hab ich mich noch nicht festgelegt. Ich lasse mich treiben ^^


----------



## tonygt (30. Oktober 2011)

tear_jerker schrieb:


> ich studiere bereits soziologie(zusammen mit politik und wirtschaft, super kombi oder?^^ nennt sich ba sozialwissenschaften falls es dich interessiert  ) und glaub mir, sowas wirst du da nicht lernen. viel eher wie du mit SPSS richtig arbeitest(statistikprogramm) wie ein fragebogen richtig erstellt wird und auszuwerten ist. mich persönlich reizt der zweig des studiums nicht, schon allein weil ich keine lust habe später uniprof zu werden oder für die bild umfragen zu gestalten ^^



LOL du studierst das selbe wie ich xD
Hast du grad angefangen oder bist schon länger dabei ?


----------



## tear_jerker (30. Oktober 2011)

studier noch nicht so lange, bin jetzt 3tes semester.
und damit das nicht total abschweift: das BF3 ständig bei mir abschmiert, bevorzugt wenn ich in vehikeln sitze 4/5


----------



## Ceiwyn (30. Oktober 2011)

Wenn du dich für soziale Arbeit ansich interessierst, würde ich dir Lehramt ans Herz legen. Damit hast du wenigstens Perspektiven.


----------



## tear_jerker (30. Oktober 2011)

das würde ich so pauschal nicht sagen. gebraucht werden zwar viele lehrer aber stellen sind nicht genug da, am besten sich im lehramtsstudium auf eine richtung wie förderschule spezialisieren. damit kann man auch auf die grundschule.


----------



## tonygt (30. Oktober 2011)

tear_jerker schrieb:


> studier noch nicht so lange, bin jetzt 3tes semester.
> und damit das nicht total abschweift: das BF3 ständig bei mir abschmiert, bevorzugt wenn ich in vehikeln sitze 4/5



Omg auch noch im selben Semester xD ist bei euch das 3te Semester auch so Chillig wie bei uns ?
Wir ham 3 Vl die eine Stunde gehen in denen man nur Sitzscheine braucht es aber keine Anwesenheit Pflicht gibt


----------



## tear_jerker (30. Oktober 2011)

ich habe 4 vorlesungen udn ein seminar pro woche, in vorlesungen besteht keine anwesenheitspflicht. also es ist sehr chillig, wobei es ruhig voller sein darf, die blicke von freundin, freunden und verwandten sind immer sehr "Typisch student" mäßig wenn sie von meinem studium hören. das und "aha, und was macht man damit späterß" obwohl man es schon tausend mal gesagt hat, dafür eine 2/5


----------



## Ceiwyn (30. Oktober 2011)

tonygt schrieb:


> Omg auch noch im selben Semester xD ist bei euch das 3te Semester auch so Chillig wie bei uns ?
> Wir ham 3 Vl die eine Stunde gehen in denen man nur Sitzscheine braucht es aber keine Anwesenheit Pflicht gibt



Ich hab nur Vorlesungen, immer um die 200 Leute sind da dabei. Ob ich komme oder nicht, interessiert keine Sau. Staatsexamen 4tw!


----------



## tonygt (30. Oktober 2011)

Das mit dem erklären was man damit macht kenn ich oder auch ahh du machst sowas ähnliches wie deine Eltern die sind beide Therapheuten und dann geht erst mal das erklären los xD.

@Ceiwyn jo Anwesenheitspflicht gibts bei uns in keiner Vl aber ich 3 in denen ich nur eine Sitzschein brauche also keine Klausur oder sonstiges Leistungnachweis erbringen muss einfach nur zuhören.


----------



## Alux (31. Oktober 2011)

die Tatsache, dass je länger ich schlafe, desto müder bin ich dann 10/5


----------



## Konov (31. Oktober 2011)

Im Moment mal wieder so einiges 5/5


----------



## Feuerkatze (31. Oktober 2011)

Funkuhren, die sich nicht von selbst auf Winterzeit einstellen und auch mit 'anschubsen' nach 5 h die Zeit nicht gefunden haben. Da nehm ich doch lieber ne normale Uhr, die ich von hand einstelle und auch von hand umstelle 5/5


----------



## Manowar (31. Oktober 2011)

Ne M10er Sechskant im Hinterreifen..
Die Reifen haben natürlich noch keine 10tkm gesehen.
400Euro..tschöö


----------



## orkman (31. Oktober 2011)

*mega fail: http://www.n24.de/news/newsitem_7383165.html http://www.n24.de/n/7382432 wer is denn nun der 6 milliardste mensch ? Adnan Mevic oder Lorrize Mae Guevarra?*
da haben die echt mal wieder gefailed ... in einem artikel steht das eine , in dem andern was anderes


----------



## Davatar (31. Oktober 2011)

orkman schrieb:


> *mega fail: http://www.n24.de/ne...em_7383165.html http://www.n24.de/n/7382432 wer is denn nun der 6 milliardste mensch ? Adnan Mevic oder Lorrize Mae Guevarra?*
> da haben die echt mal wieder gefailed ... in einem artikel steht das eine , in dem andern was anderes


Da hast Du wohl falsch gelesen. Im ersten Artikel gehts um den 6 milliardensten Menschen und im zweiten um den 7 milliardensten Menschen


----------



## win3ermute (31. Oktober 2011)

Davatar schrieb:


> Da hast Du wohl falsch gelesen. Im ersten Artikel gehts um den 6 milliardensten Menschen und im zweiten um den 7 milliardensten Menschen



Er hat schon (fast) richtig gelesen:

_"Vor zwölf Jahren wurde Adnan Mevic in Bosnien als sechsmilliardster Mensch geboren."_

_"Auch der sechsmilliardste Mensch, die heute zwölfjährige Lorrize Mae Guevarra, nahm an dem Ereignis teil."_

Überlesen hat er das:

_"Das Baby ist eines von mehreren, die weltweit symbolisch zum siebenmilliardsten Mensch erklärt werden."_

Dieser Titel ist also nicht einmalig.


----------



## tear_jerker (31. Oktober 2011)

das ich von tag zu tag kinder immer weniger ausstehen kann. früher war ich extrem kinderlieb (bin ich immernoch, aber oftmals eher aufgesetzt). heute kommen mir die gesprächsthemen und laute sprache von kindern einfach unfassbar dumm vor und ich oftmals die eltern anschnauzen möchte wie sie ihr kind so dummes zeug labern lassen können.
kann sein das es am alter liegt, aber ich glaub die viele kindergeburtstage die ich auf der kartbahn ständig betreuen muss treiben das noch stärker voran. mein jüngeres ich würde sich für mich wohl schämen  3/5


----------



## orkman (31. Oktober 2011)

win3ermute schrieb:


> _"Das Baby ist eines von mehreren, die weltweit symbolisch zum siebenmilliardsten Mensch erklärt werden."_
> 
> Dieser Titel ist also nicht einmalig.



hmm ... kay ... dann muesste das wohl auch noch fuer den 6 milliardsten gelten ... traurig ist nur dass die familie vom 6 milliardsten echt erwartet dass man ihnen mehr hilft nur weil er auserwaehlt wurde eines dieser kinder zu sein ... sind sind sicher nicht die einzigen die dort probleme haben ... und ueberlesen hab ichs weil im fernsehen und im inet immer nur 1 foto von 1 kind ist anstatt dann ein fotoalbum von den kindern reinzusetzen ...


----------



## Konov (31. Oktober 2011)

Gleich zur Schule und warscheinlich direkt erstmal Mathe Klausur zurück  5/5


----------



## H2OTest (31. Oktober 2011)

es ist 6 ...


----------



## Konov (31. Oktober 2011)

H2OTest schrieb:


> es ist 6 ...



Und? Es regt dich auf dass es 6 uhr ist?


----------



## HitotsuSatori (31. Oktober 2011)

tear_jerker schrieb:


> das ich von tag zu tag kinder immer weniger ausstehen kann. früher war ich extrem kinderlieb (bin ich immernoch, aber oftmals eher aufgesetzt). heute kommen mir die gesprächsthemen und laute sprache von kindern einfach unfassbar dumm vor und ich oftmals die eltern anschnauzen möchte wie sie ihr kind so dummes zeug labern lassen können.



Die Eltern labern doch den gleichen Scheiß. 

zum Thema:
Halloween! 100/5 (Mein Süßkram gehört mir!)


----------



## win3ermute (31. Oktober 2011)

orkman schrieb:


> hmm ... kay ... dann muesste das wohl auch noch fuer den 6 milliardsten gelten ... traurig ist nur dass die familie vom 6 milliardsten echt erwartet dass man ihnen mehr hilft nur weil er auserwaehlt wurde eines dieser kinder zu sein ... sind sind sicher nicht die einzigen die dort probleme haben ... und ueberlesen hab ichs weil im fernsehen und im inet immer nur 1 foto von 1 kind ist anstatt dann ein fotoalbum von den kindern reinzusetzen ...



Noch mal ein wenig nachgegoogelt (fragt nicht; selbst so ein unnützer Kram lässt mir manchmal keine Ruhe): Laut diesem Link hier wurde wohl nur ein Kind 1999 ins Rampenlicht gestellt (keine Ahnung, ob es dennoch mehrere gab).

Googelt man den Namen "Lorrize Mae Guevarra", so kommt man auf jede Menge Seiten, die genau den Wortlaut der von Dir verlinkten N24-Seite wiedergeben - offensichtlich eine abgeschriebene Agentur-Meldung, die unter Umständen völlig falsch sein kann.

Ob's also tatsächlich vor 12 Jahren mehrere "symbolische Titel" gab, weiß ich nicht, deshalb nehme ich alles zurück und behaupte: "Sehr aufmerksam gelesen" .


----------



## orkman (31. Oktober 2011)

win3ermute schrieb:


> Ob's also tatsächlich vor 12 Jahren mehrere "symbolische Titel" gab, weiß ich nicht, deshalb nehme ich alles zurück und behaupte: "Sehr aufmerksam gelesen" .



danke vielmals  ... BTT: dass mein nachbar der heut abend mit ins kino gehen soll noch immer net zurueck ist und wir noch zusammen mit meinem bro was essen gehen sollen und die freundin meines nachbarn abholen sollen ... und das alles bis 22h30 wo der erste film anfaengt ... heisst mindestens 30 min vorher da sein damit man "gute" plaetze kriegt


----------



## schneemaus (31. Oktober 2011)

Die Halloween-Kiddies hier. Verkleidet als Prinzessin, Pirat etc.... Na ja, ganz süß waren sie, haben ein paar Bonbons von mir bekommen, weil sie so niedlich "Süßes sonst gibt's Saures" in die Klingelanlage gerufen haben und in den zweiten Stock gelaufen kamen. Hab danach mal aus dem Fenster geguckt, weil ich wissen wollte, ob viel los ist (natürlich nicht) - kamen gerade ein paar Jungens, so 13-15 Jahre, auf die Klingel/Hoftür zugelaufen. Null verkleidet natürlich. Es klingelt, ich guck nochmal runter, vergewisser mich, dass die wirklich nicht verkleidet sind und mein nur "Nö." "Ja wie nö??!!!?" "Kinners - Wenn ihr an Halloween Süßigkeiten einsacken wollt, könnt ihr euch auch verkleiden. Oder als Kompromiss: Ihr erklärt mir den ursprünglichen Sinn dieses Festes und kriegt was, obwohl ihr nicht verkleidet seid." "Hä ja wie? Ja da gehn die Kinder rum und sammeln Süßigkeiten" "Möp. Falsch. Google hilft euch bestimmt weiter, schönen Abend noch!" - Da es ja doch ganz lustig war nur 2/5


----------



## tonygt (31. Oktober 2011)

Coole Aktion Schneemaus


----------



## schneemaus (31. Oktober 2011)

tonygt schrieb:


> Coole Aktion Schneemaus



Na ja, die Zeugen damals waren lustiger. "Es gibt so viel Leid und Krankheiten und Verletzungen auf der Welt.." "Weiß ich. Ich arbeite im Rettungsdienst" "Wäre es nicht schön im Paradies, ohne Krankheit, ohne Verletzung?" "Nein!?" "Was?" "Dann wär ich ja arbeitslos!" Die Gesichter waren die verschwendete Zeit an der Tür *definitiv* wert.


Edit: Oh mein Gott, ich hab nen Kommentar beim Facebook-Fail des Tages hinterlassen. Ein paar Minuten alt und seitdem ploppt ständig auf "dem und dem gefällt dein Kommentar." Was hab ich nur getan?!


----------



## Reflox (31. Oktober 2011)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Na ja, die Zeugen damals waren lustiger. "Es gibt so viel Leid und Krankheiten und Verletzungen auf der Welt.." "Weiß ich. Ich arbeite im Rettungsdienst" "Wäre es nicht schön im Paradies, ohne Krankheit, ohne Verletzung?" "Nein!?" "Was?" "Dann wär ich ja arbeitslos!" Die Gesichter waren die verschwendete Zeit an der Tür *definitiv* wert.



Also, ich hole mir immer nen Gartenstuhl & Chips und sage "Los erzählt! Ich hab nicht den ganzen Tag Zeit!"


----------



## Gutgore (31. Oktober 2011)

Das ich nen neuen Pc brauche, aber kein geld habe dafür!!

10000000/5


----------



## schneemaus (31. Oktober 2011)

Dieser versch*ssene Spacko (ja, ich nehme selten so vulgäre Ausdrücke in den Mund, aber diesmal...), der hier gerade durch die Straße gelaufen ist und alle paar Sekunden nen Böller hat hochgehen lassen. Das hier ist ne enge Straße mit 3-4-stöckigen Häusern, man kann sich vorstellen, wie das hallt. Saß hier grad gemütlich, hör auf einmal nen leisen Knall und denk mir "Huch, das hat sich ja fast angehört wie n Schuss, hihihi." Beim zweiten, diesmal deutlich näher, wurd mir etwas mulmiger, weil ich mir in Erinnerung gerufen hab, dass hier erst vor 2 oder 3 Monaten jemand umgebracht wurde. Dann war kurz Ruhe, ich hab's nicht mehr weiter beachtet, kommt wieder so ein Knall, diesmal aber wirklich laut. Ich aufgesprungen vor Schreck, ans Fenster, runtergeguckt, ebenso die Frau, die gegenüber im zweiten Stock wohnt. Beide allerdings nicht festgestellt, wo das nu her kam. Ich dreh mich nochmal zur Seite, geht zwei Meter neben mir (natürlich unten, vom zweiten Stock aus gesehen) n Böller hoch. Mir tut immer noch mein Ohr weh. Meine Mutter kam hier rein, die hat schon gepennt und ist davon hochgeschreckt, ich will grad das Fenster zu machen, geht noch einer hoch. Ich hab mir nur noch gedacht "Mein Freund, einer noch und ich ruf die Polizei." Meine Fresse, es gibt echt Gestalten... 1000/5.


----------



## Kamsi (31. Oktober 2011)

halloween halt - für viele ne ausrede für alles genauso wie beim karneval


----------



## Deanne (1. November 2011)

5/5: Manche Frauen und ihr nerviges, eifersüchtiges Verhalten wenn man sich ihrem Männchen nähert. Mittlerweile darf man den Leuten ja nicht mal mehr zur Begrüßung die Hand geben, ohne dass gleich irgendeine Furie Amok läuft.


----------



## win3ermute (1. November 2011)

Deanne schrieb:


> 5/5: Manche Frauen und ihr nerviges, eifersüchtiges Verhalten wenn man sich ihrem Männchen nähert. Mittlerweile darf man den Leuten ja nicht mal mehr zur Begrüßung die Hand geben, ohne dass gleich irgendeine Furie Amok läuft.



Ach, Männer sind nicht besser. Ich habe mir unverhofft dank vielfältiger Festival-Besuche einen "gewissen" Ruf verschafft, der absolut (zumindest abseits von Festivals) nicht zutreffend ist (und fast 7 Jahre "Beziehung" in relativer Monogamie sollten eigentlich meine diesbezügliche Integrität unterstreichen). Trotz etwas fortgeschrittenem Alter beäugen mich gerade jüngere Artgenossen sehr argwöhnisch, wenn ihr Mädel mir fröhlich ihre verbale Aufmerksamkeit sehr ausschließlich schenkt. 
Wer dann abdreht, der ist offensichtlich sehr von Minderwertigkeitskomplexen geplagt und sollte nie im Leben eine Beziehung eingehen, bevor er diesen Scheiß nicht im Griff hat. Und mit Sicherheit möchte ich mit solchen Leuten nix zu tun haben. Wenn so was schon beim Handschütteln in seine hysterischen Bestandteile zerfällt, grinse ich fröhlich und wende mich der Theke oder sonstigen Leuten zu. Bin immer gut gefahren, genau solche Leute nicht zu "brauchen".


----------



## Deanne (1. November 2011)

win3ermute schrieb:


> Wenn so was schon beim Handschütteln in seine hysterischen Bestandteile zerfällt, grinse ich fröhlich und wende mich der Theke oder sonstigen Leuten zu. Bin immer gut gefahren, genau solche Leute nicht zu "brauchen".



Leider hat mir solches Verhalten heute meine Party versaut. Betreffende Dame hat einen riesen Aufstand gemacht, weil ich ihrem Macker dabei geholfen habe, den Inhalt einer verschütteten Flasche aufzuwischen (angeblich "Arschkriecherei"). Danach gab es soviel Terror und böses Blut, dass ich nach nur 4 Stunden abgehauen bin.


----------



## win3ermute (1. November 2011)

Deanne schrieb:


> Leider hat mir solches Verhalten heute meine Party versaut. Betreffende Dame hat einen riesen Aufstand gemacht, weil ich ihrem Macker dabei geholfen habe, den Inhalt einer verschütteten Flasche aufzuwischen (angeblich "Arschkriecherei"). Danach gab es soviel Terror und böses Blut, dass ich nach nur 4 Stunden abgehauen bin.



Blöde Sache, das mit dem Terror. Kann natürlich nicht beurteilen, wie Du zu der Dame stehst und Dir das "böse Blut" Sorgen bereitet (geht auch keinen hier was an).

Allerdings: Einem besoffenen Kerl zu helfen, weil er seine Flasche nicht halten kann und dafür als "Arschkriecher" beschimpft zu werden, ist durchaus verdammt komisch! Genau von der Seite solltest Du das morgen (heute) sehen (gut, weiß nicht, was ihr euch sonst noch so an den Kopf geworfen habt, aber wenn's eine dohfe Kuh ist, hat sie es verdient - und wenn es eine Freundin ist, dann ebenfalls, weil man macht so einen Scheiß nicht. Außerdem hat sie das dann abzukönnen!). 

Mich regt gerade auf, daß mein Verstärker abkackt - darf ich nachher wieder mit dem Meßgerät ran *grrrr*!


----------



## Deanne (1. November 2011)

win3ermute schrieb:


> Blöde Sache, das mit dem Terror. Kann natürlich nicht beurteilen, wie Du zu der Dame stehst und Dir das "böse Blut" Sorgen bereitet (geht auch keinen hier was an).
> 
> Allerdings: Einem besoffenen Kerl zu helfen, weil er seine Flasche nicht halten kann und dafür als "Arschkriecher" beschimpft zu werden, ist durchaus verdammt komisch! Genau von der Seite solltest Du das morgen (heute) sehen (gut, weiß nicht, was ihr euch sonst noch so an den Kopf geworfen habt, aber wenn's eine dohfe Kuh ist, hat sie es verdient - und wenn es eine Freundin ist, dann ebenfalls, weil man macht so einen Scheiß nicht. Außerdem hat sie das dann abzukönnen!).



Naja, es ist keine gute Freundin, ich kenne sie eigentlich nicht einmal. Ihren Macker mag ich allerdings ganz gut leiden und die Gastgeberin ist eine sehr enge Freundin, die nun auch unter dem Mist leiden musste. Mir war das dann alles irgendwann zu doof und um weiteren Ärger zu vermeiden, bin ich gegangen, worüber ich mich sehr ärgere.

Naja, nun sitze ich hier und bin traurig, weil ich mich echt auf die Party gefreut habe und irgendwann alles schiefgelaufen ist.


----------



## Ellesmere (1. November 2011)

win3ermute schrieb:


> [...] "Beziehung" in *relativer* Monogamie [...]



Was heisst denn hier "relativer"  Ein Schelm , der hierbei böses denkt ...^^



Deanne schrieb:


> Leider hat mir solches Verhalten heute meine Party versaut. Betreffende Dame hat einen riesen Aufstand gemacht, weil ich ihrem Macker dabei geholfen habe, den Inhalt einer verschütteten Flasche aufzuwischen (angeblich "Arschkriecherei"). Danach gab es soviel Terror und böses Blut, dass ich nach nur 4 Stunden abgehauen bin.



Wo war denn der Fleck, den Du mitgeholfen hast zu säubern?  Vielleicht lag es ja daran...

btt:

Mein Router! Immer öfter kann ich auf dieses ver"%&/$§" Ding mit dem Laptop nicht zugreifen 5/5 Starte ich ihn neu , geht er unter Umständen gar nicht mehr...teilweise dauerts dann 2 Stunden bis er sich wieder "bequemt" 6/5


----------



## win3ermute (1. November 2011)

Deanne schrieb:


> Naja, es ist keine gute Freundin, ich kenne sie eigentlich nicht einmal. Ihren Macker mag ich allerdings ganz gut leiden und die Gastgeberin ist eine sehr enge Freundin, die nun auch unter dem Mist leiden musste. Mir war das dann alles irgendwann zu doof und um weiteren Ärger zu vermeiden, bin ich gegangen, worüber ich mich sehr ärgere.



Kannst Du doch offenbar wenig zu. Ist natürlich schade um eine Party. Das ist der Grund, warum ich irgendwann nett grinse und mich der Theke zuwende . Auf dumme Streitereien lasse ich mich schon lange nicht mehr ein.



> Naja, nun sitze ich hier und bin traurig, weil ich mich echt auf die Party gefreut habe und irgendwann alles schiefgelaufen ist.



Bwäh, rumsitzen und Trübsal blasen, weil mal was nicht gelaufen ist, wie es soll? Sieh' es mal so: Ab heute kannst Du jeden breit grinsend als "Arschkriecher" bezeichnen, der irgendwas aufwischt - entweder hast Du "befreundete" Lacher auf Deiner Seite oder kannst so das Eis brechen .

Edit:


Ellesmere schrieb:


> Was heisst denn hier "relativer"  Ein Schelm , der hierbei böses denkt ...^^



Es wäre verlogen, eine absolute Monogamie (äh... gibbet datt in diesem Zusammenhang?) zu behaupten - insofern bist Du tatsächlich der "Schelm" 

Noch ein Edit von wegen aufregen: Ich versteh' dieses "Eifersuchtsdingens" eh nicht. Natürlich bin ich eifersüchtig, wenn mein Mädel sich mit irgendwem auf einer Party mehr unterhält als mit mir. Da weiß ich allerdings auch, daß sie selbstverständlich auch Kontakte außerhalb mir braucht (wo bekäme sie sonst unterschiedliche Denkanstöße her?). Ich frage mich dann, was den Typ mehr interessant macht als mich.
Was ich absolut nicht verstehe, ist das "Fremdgehensdingens". 
Ich verstehe schon den Begriff nicht. Ich war Frauen treu, weil ich wußte, daß ich sie mit einem "Seitensprungdingens" verletzte und mir das in dem Augenblick nicht "wert" war. Andererseits war ich auch schon dermaßen "außer Kontrolle", daß mir das alles egal war. Daß ich irgendwen "betrogen" hätte, kam mir allerdings nicht mal danach in den Sinn.
Mir hat schon mal eine Freundin unter Tränen gebeichtet, daß sie "fremdgegangen" wäre, weil sie halt auf den Körper von dem Typen abgefahren wäre. Sie war dann sauer, weil ich nicht wütend war (mich hat lediglich interessiert, ob sie ein Kondom benutzt haben). Sie wollte nix von dem, halt nur ein bisserl Sex. Kann ich nachvollziehen. 
Wie gesagt, ich verstehe das Problem des "Fremdgehens" nicht. Regt mich eigentlich auch nicht wirklich auf.


----------



## Legendary (1. November 2011)

Deanne schrieb:


> Leider hat mir solches Verhalten heute meine Party versaut. Betreffende Dame hat einen riesen Aufstand gemacht, weil ich ihrem Macker dabei geholfen habe, den Inhalt einer verschütteten Flasche aufzuwischen (angeblich "Arschkriecherei"). Danach gab es soviel Terror und böses Blut, dass ich nach nur 4 Stunden abgehauen bin.



Bei dir würde glaub ich meine Freundin auch eifersüchtig werden. ;D


Aber freilich ned ganz so schlimm wie solche Tussis die dann rumkreischen und mitm erhobenen Finger rumwischen was für ne Bitch man doch ist usw...so´n Jersey Ding eben.


----------



## Deanne (1. November 2011)

AÖ-Ravenation schrieb:


> Bei dir würde glaub ich meine Freundin auch eifersüchtig werden. ;D



Dabei hatte ich mich doch heute so schön angepinselt, meine Strumpfhose zerfetzt und mir die Haare verfilzt. Dazu Vampirzähne, die lecker nach Haftcreme gestunken habe. Pure Unsexyness! Und dann immer der absolute Erotik-Killer-Satz: "Ja, ich habe ja jahrelang WoW gespielt. Und ja, ich bin schon so gespannt auf The Old Republic!".


----------



## Sh1k4ri (1. November 2011)

Deanne schrieb:


> Pure Unsexyness! Und dann immer der *absolute Erotik-Killer-Satz*: "Ja, ich habe ja jahrelang WoW gespielt. Und ja, ich bin schon so gespannt auf The Old Republic!".



Ich vermute, dass würden 99 % der User hier anders sehen


----------



## Selor Kiith (1. November 2011)

Deanne schrieb:


> Pure Unsexyness!



So lange du nicht anfängst in der Sonne zu glitzern würde ich dieses Statement überdenken *duck&renn*


----------



## Konov (1. November 2011)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Ich vermute, dass würden 99 % der User hier anders sehen



Stimmt, andererseits ist die buffed Community alles anderes als repräsentativ


----------



## Legendary (1. November 2011)

Deanne schrieb:


> Und dann immer der absolute Erotik-Killer-Satz: "Ja, ich habe ja jahrelang WoW gespielt. Und ja, ich bin schon so gespannt auf The Old Republic!".



Damit hättest du mich noch mehr angemacht. 


Einfach nix draus machen...so Frauen wollen doch eh nur Streit, mir wär das viel zu blöd mit denen zu diskutieren.  An so Menschen sieht man gut was sie für Verlustängste haben und ziemlich geringes Selbstbewusstsein.


----------



## Deanne (1. November 2011)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Ich vermute, dass würden 99 % der User hier anders sehen



Ohne Witz, viele Leute glauben, dass es gut ankommen würde, wenn Frauen sich mit Games, Fussball und solchen Sachen auskennen. Ich habe bisher die Erfahrung gemacht, dass das eher negativ auf Männer wirkt. Die zickige Prinzessin, die gerne Schuhe kauft, kommt irgendwie besser an.


----------



## Selor Kiith (1. November 2011)

Du beschäftigst dich eindeutig mit den falschen Männern O_ò


----------



## Legendary (1. November 2011)

Deanne schrieb:


> Ohne Witz, viele Leute glauben, dass es gut ankommen würde, wenn Frauen sich mit Games, Fussball und solchen Sachen auskennen. Ich habe bisher die Erfahrung gemacht, dass das eher negativ auf Männer wirkt. Die zickige Prinzessin, die gerne Schuhe kauft, kommt irgendwie besser an.



Ja beim Durchschnittsmachoarsch, 2m hoch, 1m breit, Solariumbräune und IQ wie 10m² feinstes Buchenlaminat.


----------



## Konov (1. November 2011)

AÖ-Ravenation schrieb:


> Ja beim Durchschnittsmachoarsch, 2m hoch, 1m breit, Solariumbräune und IQ wie 10m² feinstes Buchenlaminat.



WUAHAHAHA  mady my day, was für ein Vergleich!


----------



## Deanne (1. November 2011)

AÖ-Ravenation schrieb:


> Ja beim Durchschnittsmachoarsch, 2m hoch, 1m breit, Solariumbräune und IQ wie 10m² feinstes Buchenlaminat.



Neeee, die finden das teilweise sogar noch lustig und interessant, wenn man Games kauft oder entsprechende Buttons am Rucksack hat. Aber mit denen beschäftige ich mich eigentlich auch nicht wirklich. ^___^


----------



## Sh1k4ri (1. November 2011)

Selor schrieb:


> Du beschäftigst dich eindeutig mit den falschen Männern O_ò



This


----------



## Kamsi (1. November 2011)

buttons am rucksack ?

und weibliche vampire sind immer beliebt deanne ^^



http://www.ndr.de/fernsehen/sendungen/extra_3/media/mi104.html

Trifft den nagel auf dem kopf - in den nachrichten wird mit mindestlohn geworden aber nur bestimmte berufsparten kriegen ihn


----------



## seanbuddha (1. November 2011)

Kamsi schrieb:


> http://www.ndr.de/fe...edia/mi104.html
> 
> Trifft den nagel auf dem kopf - in den nachrichten wird mit mindestlohn geworden aber nur bestimmte berufsparten kriegen ihn



Da der Frisör in Sachsen-Anhalt nicht soviel machen muss...einfach nur lol


----------



## tear_jerker (1. November 2011)

Deanne schrieb:


> Dabei hatte ich mich doch heute so schön angepinselt, meine Strumpfhose zerfetzt und mir die Haare verfilzt. Dazu Vampirzähne, die lecker nach Haftcreme gestunken habe. Pure Unsexyness! Und dann immer der absolute Erotik-Killer-Satz: "Ja, ich habe ja jahrelang WoW gespielt. Und ja, ich bin schon so gespannt auf The Old Republic!".



irgendwo auf der welt hat ein nerd grad seine hose wechseln müssen xD

btt: der süß saure reis zum mittag den meine freundin mir aufgeschwatzt hat 2/5


----------



## Kamsi (1. November 2011)

http://www.tagesschau.de/wirtschaft/griechenland1578.html

What the Fuck 

Hatte die Finacial Times wohl doch recht, sieht nach ner neuen Eu Zone und ner neuen Währungsreform aus


----------



## Deathstyle (1. November 2011)

Bei Frauen kommen Nerds ganz gut an. Isso. WoW ist eher schlecht, das stimmt.. aber versuchs mal mit Super Mario und Zelda - du hast schnell volle Aufmerksamkeit.


----------



## Selor Kiith (1. November 2011)

Kamsi schrieb:


> http://www.bild.de/p...56424.bild.html
> 
> What the Fuck
> 
> Hatte die Finacial Times wohl doch recht, sieht nach ner neuen Eu Zone und ner neuen Währungsreform aus


Ich hoffe ich bin nicht der mit der einzige der schon den ganzen Tag vollkommen verwirrt ist...


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (1. November 2011)

Selor schrieb:


> Ich hoffe ich bin nicht der mit der einzige der schon den ganzen Tag vollkommen verwirrt ist...



Ich lach mir ins Fäustchen und warte auf die Atomkatastrophe


----------



## tear_jerker (1. November 2011)

ich klicke grundsätzlich auf keinen link der bildzeitung, aber ich schätze mal es geht um das griechische referendum. soll sich bild doch freuen, sie wollten die griechen doch aus der euro zone, das würde damit wohl passieren


----------



## Kamsi (1. November 2011)

tear_jerker schrieb:


> ich klicke grundsätzlich auf keinen link der bildzeitung, aber ich schätze mal es geht um das griechische referendum. soll sich bild doch freuen, sie wollten die griechen doch aus der euro zone, das würde damit wohl passieren



bild gegen tageschau gewechselt 


ich musste oblivion neuinstallieren weil manche mods und patches nicht gehen wenn man schonmal angezockt hat ^^

5/5


----------



## Deanne (1. November 2011)

Deathstyle schrieb:


> Bei Frauen kommen Nerds ganz gut an. Isso. WoW ist eher schlecht, das stimmt.. aber versuchs mal mit Super Mario und Zelda - du hast schnell volle Aufmerksamkeit.



Das finde ich ja so schrecklich, dieses "Weibliche Gamer"-Klischee. Frauen zocken nur auf der Wii und dem DS, mögen Farmville und haben es gerne bunt und fröhlich. BULLSHIT! 

Zwar habe ich auch eine Wii und einen DS, aber meinetwegen könnte es dafür auch mal ein paar lustige Schnetzelspiele mehr geben. Ich bin momentan im Bekanntenkreis eher dabei, wenn es darum geht, sich über LoL zu ärgern, das neue WoW-Addon runterzuputzen oder ekstatischen Zuständen beim Gedanken an SWTOR zu fröhnen. Naja, und dann gibt es noch BF3, aber dazu sag ich mal nüschts...

Und genau das kommt nämlich nicht an, Frauen die den Herren der Schöpfung noch was erklären können. Die süße Super Mario-Maus hat jeder lieb, aber kaum gibt eine weibliche Stimme im TS die Anweisungen, heißt es wieder "Jaja, bestimmt ein Mannsweib oder eine Lesbe!".


----------



## Deathstyle (1. November 2011)

Du verstehst mich falsch, ich sehe nämlich nicht das Mario und Zelda Mädchen- oder Kinderspiele sind.. aber mit LoL triffst das Klischee dann durchaus, das spielen nämlich nur Mädchen *hust  Jaja flamed ruhig, ich scherze ja nur ;p
Ich sag mal so, ich stehe durchaus auf nerdige Mädels, ausschließlich sogar - aber mit LoL und WoW beeindruckst du mich nicht. Wenn du mir dann aber sagst das Windwaker dein Lieblingsteil von Zelda ist und das du die originale Version von Links Awakening bevorzugst weil die ganzen Eastereggs (z. B. die oben-ohne-Meerjungfrau) noch drin sind schon viel eher. Ich muss dir aber zugestehen das Mario eher etwas ist was jeder kennt und auch irgendwie mag.

Ich glaube ja dass du ziemlich miese Erfahrungen mit chauvinistischen und spätpubertären Typen in Onlinespielen gemacht hast - aber übertrag das bitte nicht auf alle. Ich habe nämlich in Onlinespielen die Erfahrung gemacht das Mädchen viel besser mit Kritik klar kommen als Kerle, allerdings meine ich damit nicht WoW.


----------



## Reflox (1. November 2011)

Deanne schrieb:


> Das finde ich ja so schrecklich, dieses "Weibliche Gamer"-Klischee. Frauen zocken nur auf der Wii und dem DS, mögen Farmville und haben es gerne bunt und fröhlich. BULLSHIT!
> 
> Zwar habe ich auch eine Wii und einen DS, aber meinetwegen könnte es dafür auch mal ein paar lustige Schnetzelspiele mehr geben. Ich bin momentan im Bekanntenkreis eher dabei, wenn es darum geht, sich über LoL zu ärgern, das neue WoW-Addon runterzuputzen oder ekstatischen Zuständen beim Gedanken an SWTOR zu fröhnen. Naja, und dann gibt es noch BF3, aber dazu sag ich mal nüschts...
> 
> Und genau das kommt nämlich nicht an, Frauen die den Herren der Schöpfung noch was erklären können. Die süße Super Mario-Maus hat jeder lieb, aber kaum gibt eine weibliche Stimme im TS die Anweisungen, heißt es wieder "Jaja, bestimmt ein Mannsweib oder eine Lesbe!".



Zum Glück mache ich da keinen Unterschied, so habe ich keine Probleme mit dem Thema 

Irgendwie erinnern mich "Mario-Zelda-Mädchen" sowieso immer an das Stupid Nerd Girl Meme...


Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





BT: Leute die nirgends zurückschreiben :< 2/5


----------



## Selor Kiith (1. November 2011)

Vergessen das Feiertag ist und grad schön einkaufen gehen wollen... natürlich vollgepackt mit Leergut... Gnar! 3/5


----------



## Kamsi (1. November 2011)

es ist feiertag ?


----------



## Sh1k4ri (1. November 2011)

Kamsi schrieb:


> es ist feiertag ?



Nicht in Deutschland, sondern in Bayern.


----------



## Kamsi (1. November 2011)

mich schon gewundert ^^

Bayer müsste man sein mit ca 21 Feiertagen im Jahr ^^


----------



## Selor Kiith (1. November 2011)

Auch in NRW, Würstchen


----------



## Ellesmere (1. November 2011)

Aufreger des Tages: Das die anderen Bundesländer alle viiieeel mehr Feiertage haben, als wir Niedersachsen  

5/6

Warum gibt´s da eigentlich keinen Ausgleich für uns arme Niedersachsen?! Tankgutschein, gesponserte Urlaubstage....


----------



## tear_jerker (1. November 2011)

Deanne schrieb:


> Zwar habe ich auch eine Wii und einen DS, aber meinetwegen könnte es dafür auch mal ein paar lustige Schnetzelspiele mehr geben. Ich bin momentan im Bekanntenkreis eher dabei, wenn es darum geht, sich über LoL zu ärgern, das neue WoW-Addon runterzuputzen oder ekstatischen Zuständen beim Gedanken an SWTOR zu fröhnen. Naja, und dann gibt es noch BF3, aber dazu sag ich mal nüschts...



Hivemind


----------



## Sh1k4ri (1. November 2011)

Kamsi schrieb:


> mich schon gewundert ^^
> 
> Bayer müsste man sein mit ca 21 Feiertagen im Jahr ^^



Und das Oktoberfest


----------



## Konov (1. November 2011)

Reflox schrieb:


> BT: Leute die nirgends zurückschreiben :< 2/5



Dem schließe ich mich an... 3/5



Ellesmere schrieb:


> Aufreger des Tages: Das die anderen Bundesländer alle viiieeel mehr Feiertage haben, als wir Niedersachsen
> 
> 5/6
> 
> Warum gibt´s da eigentlich keinen Ausgleich für uns arme Niedersachsen?! Tankgutschein, gesponserte Urlaubstage....



...und dem auch 3/5


----------



## tonygt (1. November 2011)

Leute die in LOL einlocken wenn wir 2 ap Carrys 2 ad Carrys und 1 Shaco Jungle haben nice Leute 5/5


----------



## Königmarcus (1. November 2011)

wenn die beste freundin nicht zurückschreibt 4/5


----------



## Saji (1. November 2011)

Heute erst bemerkt, dass der Salat für mein Meerschweinchen aus ist. Feiertag in Bayern. Argh! 5/5

Aber meine kleine Meersau freut sich über frischen Löwenzahn genauso. ^_^


----------



## Ceiwyn (1. November 2011)

Mich regt WoW derzeit nur noch auf, offenbar wird es nur noch von asozialen Idioten gespielt. Naja, bin jetzt erst mal afk gegangen, nachdem ich drei mal gefragt hab, ob sie nicht mal rezzen können und keine Antwort bekommen hab. Sucht euch einen anderen Tank, ihr Nasen. Aber votet mich vorher raus... 5/5


----------



## schneemaus (1. November 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Mich regt WoW derzeit nur noch auf, offenbar wird es nur noch von asozialen Idioten gespielt. Naja, bin jetzt erst mal afk gegangen, nachdem ich drei mal gefragt hab, ob sie nicht mal rezzen können und keine Antwort bekommen hab. Sucht euch einen anderen Tank, ihr Nasen. Aber votet mich vorher raus... 5/5



Um dich zu rezzen, hätte ich sogar meine Schattengestalt verlassen 
Aber ich zock ja gar nicht mehr. Und bei Beiträgen wie deinen weiß ich auch wieder, warum.


BTT: Dass meiner Mutter so fürchterbar kalt war vorhin, sie hier die Heizung aufgedreht hat wie blöde und ich hier keine halbwegs angenehme Temperatur trotz Heizung aus und Fenster auf rein bekomme - so kann ich gleich nich pennen :/ 3/5, noch bin ich nicht so müde.


----------



## Konov (1. November 2011)

Sich einen Berg von Sorgen machen weil bestimmte Leute keinen Ton von sich geben  5/5

Scheiß klausur wieder bekommen  3/5


----------



## Saji (1. November 2011)

Leute die in ICQ nicht zurückschreiben... 4/5

Erst kommt ein "Hi", dann schreib ich zurück "Hi, wie gehts dir denn heute?" und seitdem herrscht Stille.


----------



## Deathstyle (1. November 2011)

Was ihr aufeinmal alle mit Leuten habt die nicht zurückschreiben.. 
Ich finde eher die Leute nervig die angepisst sind weil man sie nicht ständig anschreibt bzw. nahezu jeden Tag in Kontakt mit ihnen tritt. Naja 3/5.


----------



## Saji (1. November 2011)

Deathstyle schrieb:


> Was ihr aufeinmal alle mit Leuten habt die nicht zurückschreiben..
> Ich finde eher die Leute nervig die angepisst sind weil man sie nicht ständig anschreibt bzw. nahezu jeden Tag in Kontakt mit ihnen tritt. Naja 3/5.



Nja, so ist es ja bei mir nicht... ich frage mich nur warum man mich anschreibt wenn man doch eh kein Interesse hat sich mit mir zu beschäftigen. ^^ Dann lieber nichts schreiben und erst ein paar Tage später mal wieder anschreiben.


----------



## Deanne (2. November 2011)

Deathstyle schrieb:


> Du verstehst mich falsch, ich sehe nämlich nicht das Mario und Zelda Mädchen- oder Kinderspiele sind.. aber mit LoL triffst das Klischee dann durchaus, das spielen nämlich nur Mädchen *hust  Jaja flamed ruhig, ich scherze ja nur ;p
> Ich sag mal so, ich stehe durchaus auf nerdige Mädels, ausschließlich sogar - aber mit LoL und WoW beeindruckst du mich nicht. Wenn du mir dann aber sagst das Windwaker dein Lieblingsteil von Zelda ist und das du die originale Version von Links Awakening bevorzugst weil die ganzen Eastereggs (z. B. die oben-ohne-Meerjungfrau) noch drin sind schon viel eher. Ich muss dir aber zugestehen das Mario eher etwas ist was jeder kennt und auch irgendwie mag.
> 
> Ich glaube ja dass du ziemlich miese Erfahrungen mit chauvinistischen und spätpubertären Typen in Onlinespielen gemacht hast - aber übertrag das bitte nicht auf alle. Ich habe nämlich in Onlinespielen die Erfahrung gemacht das Mädchen viel besser mit Kritik klar kommen als Kerle, allerdings meine ich damit nicht WoW.



Ich glaube, du verstehst mich ebenfalls falsch. Mir geht es eigentlich nur darum, zu widerlegen, dass zockende Frauen unglaublich gefragt sind. Das ist nämlich ein weit verbreitetes Vorurteil und ein Trugschluss. Meine Erfahrung ist eher, dass Männer sich zwar beschweren, wenn die Partnerin beim Fussball einpennt und für das Lieblings-Game kein Interesse zeigt, sie aber trotzdem oft kalte Füße bekommen, wenn eine Frau die gleichen Hobbies teilt.

Ich mag Zelda selbst und habe seit ALttP jeden Teil verschlungen, aber trotzdem stört es mich, dass man als weiblicher Gamer gerne mal auf Zelda, Super Mario und irgendwelche Zappel-Spiele auf der Wii reduziert wird. Erwähnt man, dass man Zelda spielt, braucht man andere Spiele gar nicht mehr anzuschneiden, weil man oft sofort in einer Schublade mit tanzenden Bärchen und LBP-Männchen mit großen Köpfen landet. Das gilt leider auch für Spiele wie Final Fantasy. Ich könnte stundenlang darüber philosophieren, aber leider hat FF nun einmal einen speziellen Charme und als Liebhaber macht man sich häufig bei anderen Gamern einfach nicht sehr beliebt. Und das ist schade. Warum meinen manche Leute, dass man als Fan von J-RPGs nicht auch Ahnung von Shootern, Online-Spielen oder Taktik-Games haben kann? 

Das wirst du zwar von dir weisen, aber ich habe die Erfahrung machen müssen, dass Spiele wie Zelda oder Super Mario einfach nicht ernstgenommen werden.

Liest man hier ja auch immer wieder. "Soll ich mir eine Xbox oder eine PS3 kaufen?" - "Kauf dir besser eine Wii, die eignet sich für Mädels besser." Gnar.

Spiele wie WoW (auch wenn es der größte Schrott ist) liegen mir einfach eher, weil man mit anderen Spielern ganz gut über Inhalte diskutieren kann. Und das ist mir relativ wichtig, ich fuchse mich gerne richtig in ein Spiel hinein und lerne Taktiken und Inhalte auswendig bzw. zu verstehen. Super Mario ist cool, aber eben auch ein ziemlich kurzweiliger Zeitvertreib, der oft von Leuten betrieben wird, deren Hauptinteresse nun mal keine Games sind. Und ich stehe auf sowas sicherlich nicht, um irgendwen zu beeindrucken, sondern weil ich es liebe, mich mit anderen Gamern auf Parties in die dunkelste Ecke zu verdrücken und stundenlang über irgendwelche Taktiken zu diskutieren. 

Generell wirst du online sicherlich andere Erfahrungen mit zockenden Männern bzw. Frauen gemacht haben, als ich, denn ich kann dir die angesprochene Kritikfähigkeit nicht bescheinigen, dafür aber Neid, Lästereien und Zickenterror. Männer und Frauen gehen auf Angehörige des eigenen Geschlechts ganz anders zu. Das sollte man bedenken.


------------------------

@TOPIC:

5/5: Irgendein alternatives Klamottenlabel fragt an, ob ich nicht für sie shooten möchte, die Typen können mir aber keine klaren Informationen über ihr Label und ihre Klamotten liefern. Dafür wollen sie eine zeitnahe Zu- oder Absage. Und obendrauf ist es ein französisches Label und ich verstehe deren schlechtes Englisch nicht mal ansatzweise. Boah, wie ich sowas hasse.


----------



## Ceiwyn (2. November 2011)

> Ich glaube ja dass du ziemlich miese Erfahrungen mit chauvinistischen und spätpubertären Typen in Onlinespielen gemacht hast - aber übertrag das bitte nicht auf alle. Ich habe nämlich in Onlinespielen die Erfahrung gemacht das Mädchen viel besser mit Kritik klar kommen als Kerle, allerdings meine ich damit nicht WoW.



Das habe ich eher selten festgestellt. War bei mir eher andersrum. Klar macht jeder mal Fehler, sowohl Frauen als auch Männer, nur hat man die Frauen eher selten dafür kritisiert. Eigentlich nie. Als wir letztes Jahr in ICC 25 hero unterwegs waren, haben uns immer wieder die gleichen Leute ausgebremst. Die Männer wurden fast aus dem Raid gekickt, bei den Frauen wars okey... da waren es dann halt Lags oder was weiß ich. 

Es wollte sich einfach keiner der Jungens die Chance verbauen, möglicherweise nicht doch noch mit ihnen pimpern zu können. ^^


----------



## Deanne (2. November 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Das habe ich eher selten festgestellt. War bei mir eher andersrum. Klar macht jeder mal Fehler, sowohl Frauen als auch Männer, nur hat man die Frauen eher selten dafür kritisiert. Eigentlich nie. Als wir letztes Jahr in ICC 25 hero unterwegs waren, haben uns immer wieder die gleichen Leute ausgebremst. Die Männer wurden fast aus dem Raid gekickt, bei den Frauen wars okey... da waren es dann halt Lags oder was weiß ich.
> 
> Es wollte sich einfach keiner der Jungens die Chance verbauen, möglicherweise nicht doch noch mit ihnen pimpern zu können. ^^



Genau diese Erfahrung habe ich auch machen müssen. Mädels wurden bevorzugt behandelt, ausser sie waren älter als 40, vergeben oder haben deutliches Desinteresse geäußert.


----------



## Selor Kiith (2. November 2011)

GNAR!

'Zwei an einem Tag' kommt morgen ins Kino... aber ich will nicht alleine rein -_- 5/5


----------



## Greendesert (2. November 2011)

HTML Unterricht, der komplett von der letzten Stunde wiederholt wird -.-' ... 5/5


----------



## HitotsuSatori (2. November 2011)

Japanische Texte über die Sprache bei Gericht und in Gesetzestexten. Wen interessiert das denn? 10/5


----------



## Konov (2. November 2011)

Selor schrieb:


> GNAR!
> 
> 'Zwei an einem Tag' kommt morgen ins Kino... aber ich will nicht alleine rein -_- 5/5



Ach du dickes Ei so eine Megaschnulze. ^^
Scheint aber Anspruch zu haben der Film.


----------



## Selor Kiith (2. November 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Ach du dickes Ei so eine Megaschnulze. ^^
> Scheint aber Anspruch zu haben der Film.


Aber leider auch ein Film bei dem man wieder von allen Leuten extrem blöd, Mitleidsvoll, Schelmisch grinsend und Unverständnisvoll angeschaut wird, wenn man da allein mit einem großen Eimer Popcorn drin sitzt...


----------



## Konov (2. November 2011)

Selor schrieb:


> Aber leider auch ein Film bei dem man wieder von allen Leuten extrem blöd, Mitleidsvoll, Schelmisch grinsend und Unverständnisvoll angeschaut wird, wenn man da allein mit einem großen Eimer Popcorn drin sitzt...




Willkommen in der Welt der Klischees!


----------



## Alux (2. November 2011)

Grad ein super Angebot auf Amazon gesehen klickste hier, man siehe weiter unten die 3fach Kombi, irgendwie verlockend aber würd Raise of the Lich King und Stormrage lieber zuerst auf deutsch lesen... waahh immer diese verdammten Entscheidungen 3/5


----------



## Davatar (2. November 2011)

Habe extra vor 3 Monaten mehrmals beim Chef nachgefragt, ob wir die richtigen benötigten Lizenzen gekauft haben oder nicht. Jetzt muss ich feststellen, dass wir natürlich die falschen Lizenzen eingekauft haben: 4/5
Warum nur 4/5? Wir haben noch nen Monat Zeit, den Fehler zu korrigieren (auch wenns wir vermutlich zusätzliche Lizenzen kaufen müssen und die ersten umsonst gekauft haben...). Aber wär ich nicht per Zufall drüber gestolpert, hätten wir echt ein Problem gehabt.
Dazu, Unzuverlässigkeit der Leute: 5/5


----------



## Ceiwyn (2. November 2011)

Kann mich einfach nicht konzentrieren... wie soll ich da lernen? Schrott hier...


----------



## Dominau (2. November 2011)

Deathstyle schrieb:


> Was ihr aufeinmal alle mit Leuten habt die nicht zurückschreiben..
> Ich finde eher die Leute nervig die angepisst sind weil man sie nicht ständig anschreibt bzw. nahezu jeden Tag in Kontakt mit ihnen tritt. Naja 3/5.



Genau das!
Mich regt es sowas von auf wenn man nichtmal 2 Minuten warten kann. Ich hab nämlich nicht Lust jedesmal "afk" oder "Warte mal kurz" zu schreiben
 wenn mich meine Mutter ruft. 

Und mich regt auch auf das mein Morrowind nicht geht. 5/5


----------



## Davatar (2. November 2011)

Selor schrieb:


> Aber leider auch ein Film bei dem man wieder von allen Leuten extrem blöd, Mitleidsvoll, Schelmisch grinsend und Unverständnisvoll angeschaut wird, wenn man da allein mit einem großen Eimer Popcorn drin sitzt...


Nimm das jetzt bitte nicht allzu böse, aber ich versteh grundsätzlich nicht, warum man alleine ins Kino gehn sollte, da kommts dann auf die Sparte des Films auch nicht drauf an. Das Kino ist doch hauptsächlich darum unterhaltsam, weil mans mit anderen Leuten besuchen kann. Sonst kann ich den Film gleich zu Hause schauen. Grosse Leinwand ist für mich nicht wirklich wichtig.


----------



## BlizzLord (2. November 2011)

Davatar schrieb:


> Nimm das jetzt bitte nicht allzu böse, aber ich versteh grundsätzlich nicht, warum man alleine ins Kino gehn sollte, da kommts dann auf die Sparte des Films auch nicht drauf an. Das Kino ist doch hauptsächlich darum unterhaltsam, weil mans mit anderen Leuten besuchen kann. Sonst kann ich den Film gleich zu Hause schauen. Grosse Leinwand ist *für mich* nicht wirklich wichtig.



Frage beantwortet?
Du sagst ja auch nicht "ja also ich geh auch nicht alleine "X" machen also warum machen die anderen es ist doch langweilig!"
Geschmack ist das Zauberwort. 

Ich geh auch selten mal alleine ins Kino.
Ist einfach etwas anderes als auf dem heimischen "Zwerg TV" 



> Aber leider auch ein Film bei dem man wieder von allen Leuten extrem blöd, Mitleidsvoll, Schelmisch grinsend und Unverständnisvoll angeschaut wird, wenn man da allein mit einem großen Eimer Popcorn drin sitzt...



Setz dir ne "forever alone" Maske/T-Shirt/etc. auf und freu dich auf die Gesichter.


----------



## Selor Kiith (2. November 2011)

Davatar schrieb:


> Nimm das jetzt bitte nicht allzu böse, aber ich versteh grundsätzlich nicht, warum man alleine ins Kino gehn sollte, da kommts dann auf die Sparte des Films auch nicht drauf an. Das Kino ist doch hauptsächlich darum unterhaltsam, weil mans mit anderen Leuten besuchen kann. Sonst kann ich den Film gleich zu Hause schauen. Grosse Leinwand ist für mich nicht wirklich wichtig.




Problem ist: Entweder haben meine Bekannten keine Zeit oder sind nicht für solche Filme geeignet...

Das mit dem Forever alone... mal nachdenken...


----------



## Konov (2. November 2011)

Naja Kino ist schon eine Art Gemeinschafts-Aktivität... klar dass man da normal nicht alleine rein geht.
Glaub ich war auch erst einmal allein im Kino. Könnte mir aber irgendwie vorstellen, es wieder zutun... wenn mich der Film überzeugt.

Aber Kino bin ich generell eher ablehnend gegenüber, wenn ich mir angucke was das alles kostet da drin... da bestell ich mir ne Pizza, leih mir ne DVD aus und komm immer noch günstiger... also von daher.


----------



## Deathstyle (2. November 2011)

@Deanne
Beim nochmaligem Lesen habe ich selber erst gemerkt das du eigentlich primär auf diese Klischee-Schublade hinaus wolltest. Das werde ich auch schlecht von mir abweisen können weil ich dir da mehr Erfahrung zugestehen muss, ich kenne nur meine eigenen Vorlieben und nicht die meiner Freunde/Bekannten und kann daher auch lediglich für mich sprechen - wobei Mario wirklich nen Failbeispiel war, weil das sehe sogar ich eher als Casualtitel an (auch wenn ichs gern spiele ;D [wir ignorieren Kaizo Mario an der Stelle mal]).

Selbiges gilt für die JRPGs, ich kann hier leider nur für mich sprechen, aber wenn man hier nicht gerade ununterbrochen von FFVII redet kann man auch Final Fantasy wunderbar ernst nehmen. Ich finde z. B. Teil "6" mit Abstand am besten und ich finde auch nicht das der 10te sondern der 9te der most-underrated Titel ist. Ich habe aber übrigens bisher noch keine Person gefunden mit der ich ernsthaft über Final Fantasy reden konnte, egal welchem Geschlecht. Also dazu kann ICH auch wieder nicht viel sagen, denn ich spiele Onlinespiele seit Diablo 2 und CS 1.6 und habe meine Liebe zu den, besonders SNES-, JRPGs nicht verloren.

Die Sache mit der Kritikfähigkeit und dem Umgang zwischen den Geschlechtern ist glaube was für nen anderen Tag, das Thema wär hierfür sicherlich zu viel.


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (2. November 2011)

FF IX ist ja wohl das beste FF aller Zeiten...


----------



## Alux (2. November 2011)

Mein Computer in Kombi mit BF3 10/5, ich mein wozu hab ich nen Computer mit 12GB Ram, 8GHz Prozessorleistung und ner nVidia GF GT540M mit 1GB wenn dann BF3 bisschen ruckelt und sich manchmal aufhängt

BTW Hab auch extra den High Performance Mode ein


----------



## Kamsi (2. November 2011)

nur leider braucht man für ff ne konsole - schade das es nie fürn pc kam höchsten emulator

zum thread seit 2 wochen nun ne grippe die kommt und geht und arzt hat immer noch zu


----------



## Konov (2. November 2011)

Alux schrieb:


> Mein Computer in Kombi mit BF3 10/5, ich mein wozu hab ich nen Computer mit 12GB Ram, 8GHz Prozessorleistung und ner nVidia GF GT540M mit 1GB wenn dann BF3 bisschen ruckelt und sich manchmal aufhängt
> 
> BTW Hab auch extra den High Performance Mode ein



Was is das für ne merkwürdige Grafikkarte?
Ein Laptop nehm ich an?
Hab noch nie nen Laptop mit 12 GB Ram erlebt. ^^


----------



## Davatar (2. November 2011)

Kamsi schrieb:


> nur leider braucht man für ff ne konsole - schade das es nie fürn pc kam höchsten emulator
> 
> zum thread seit 2 wochen nun ne grippe die kommt und geht und arzt hat immer noch zu


FF7 und FF8 gabs auch als PC-Version.


----------



## Ceiwyn (2. November 2011)

Alux schrieb:


> Mein Computer in Kombi mit BF3 10/5, ich mein wozu hab ich nen Computer mit 12GB Ram, 8GHz Prozessorleistung und ner nVidia GF GT540M mit 1GB wenn dann BF3 bisschen ruckelt und sich manchmal aufhängt
> 
> BTW Hab auch extra den High Performance Mode ein



Battlefield wünscht sich halt schon gerne eine GTX 580 oder 570... oder zumindet 560 TI.


----------



## Alux (2. November 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Battlefield wünscht sich halt schon gerne eine GTX 580 oder 570... oder zumindet 560 TI.



Also hab ich das Teil umsonst gekauft nur weil die Graka nicht passt?


----------



## Ogil (2. November 2011)

Naja - man kann BF3 auch anstaendig mit einer schwaecheren GraKa spielen und es schaut immer noch sehr gut aus. Meine GTX275 schafft das Spiel anstaendig auf mittel bis hohen Einstellungen. Dass eine mobile GraKa die schwaecher ist als Gaming-Grakas von vor 5 Jahren damit Probleme hat, wundert dann allerdings eher nicht.


----------



## ZAM (2. November 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Battlefield wünscht sich halt schon gerne eine GTX 580 oder 570... oder zumindet 560 TI.



Und ne Quad Core CPU .. und ne SSD-Platte für kurze Map-Ladezeiten...


----------



## Reflox (2. November 2011)

Deathstyle schrieb:


> [wir ignorieren Kaizo Mario an der Stelle mal]



Psst, solche Subjekte sind hier nicht gern gesehen. ^^
Wollte ich auch schon schreiben, aber gibt ja noch pösere, wie VIP, Brutal Mario usw.


----------



## Alux (2. November 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Was is das für ne merkwürdige Grafikkarte?
> Ein Laptop nehm ich an?
> Hab noch nie nen Laptop mit 12 GB Ram erlebt. ^^



ASUS^^




ZAM schrieb:


> Und ne Quad Core CPU .. und ne SSD-Platte für kurze Map-Ladezeiten...



Naja Quad Core CPU hab ich^^ und ja ich weis wie du das meinst


----------



## Ceiwyn (2. November 2011)

Natürlich reicht zum einfachen Spielen auch eine schwächere Grafikkarte, aber wenn man einigermaßen was vom Spiel sehen will und auch bei 64er Matches noch 30 FPS haben will, sollte man nicht daran sparen. Gerade bei Situationen, wo sich viele Spiele an einer Stelle aufhalten und es ordentlich knallt und fetzt, gehen schwächere Karten schnell in die Knie.


----------



## kaepteniglo (2. November 2011)

Alux schrieb:


> Mein Computer in Kombi mit BF3 10/5, ich mein wozu hab ich nen Computer mit 12GB Ram, 8GHz Prozessorleistung und ner nVidia GF GT540M mit 1GB wenn dann BF3 bisschen ruckelt und sich manchmal aufhängt
> 
> BTW Hab auch extra den High Performance Mode ein


Ich find es toll, wie einige User immer die Taktraten der Kerne addieren oder multiplizieren


----------



## Alux (2. November 2011)

kaepteniglo schrieb:


> Ich find es toll, wie einige User immer die Taktraten der Kerne addieren oder multiplizieren



Ich sag dir nur das was Everest mir sagt^^

BTW Ist ja auch voll genial von mir nicht einmal nachzusehen ob die Treiber aktuell sind. Mal schauen obs was bringt wenn ich nen 2 Monate alten Treiber durch ne aktuelle Version ersetz.


----------



## Ol@f (2. November 2011)

Alux schrieb:


> Ich sag dir nur das was Everest mir sagt^^
> 
> BTW Ist ja auch voll genial von mir nicht einmal nachzusehen ob die Treiber aktuell sind. Mal schauen obs was bringt wenn ich nen 2 Monate alten Treiber durch ne aktuelle Version ersetz.


Bei mir gabs dadurch immerhin weniger Abstürze...


----------



## Alux (2. November 2011)

Hab Treiber aktualisiert und jetzt läufts schon seit ner Stunde ohne Probleme.


----------



## Manowar (2. November 2011)

Wenn ihr höher getaktete Karten habt, dann schraubt die ein bißchen runter. Da kommt das Spiel nicht immer klar mit.

Battlelog nervt mich hart. 
Und das man keine Warteschlange mehr hat


----------



## Ceiwyn (2. November 2011)

Naja, da muss generell noch dran gearbeitet werden. Warum hab ich keinen Filter für nur 64er-Server? Und wieso funktioniert die Ping-Anzeige nicht immer korrekt?


----------



## schneemaus (2. November 2011)

Hab mir wohl irgend nen Magen-Darm-Infekt eingefangen :/

10/5 >_<


----------



## NaoGene (2. November 2011)

Auf Skyrim warten müssen, um es spielen zu können 3/5

Nervige Werbung ertragen müssen 4/5


----------



## Gutgore (2. November 2011)

morgen arbeiten 4/5 -.-*


----------



## Konov (2. November 2011)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Hab mir wohl irgend nen Magen-Darm-Infekt eingefangen :/
> 
> 10/5 >_<



Gute Besserung!

Soviel lernen müssen für Vor-Abiklausuren 5/5


----------



## Reflox (3. November 2011)

Mein Hund muss in den nächsten paar Wochen eingeschläfert werden. Ich bin zwar dagegen, aber dabei muss ich ja die Fresse halten und nicken. 5/5


----------



## Saji (3. November 2011)

Reflox schrieb:


> Mein Hund muss in den nächsten paar Wochen eingeschläfert werden. Ich bin zwar dagegen, aber dabei muss ich ja die Fresse halten und nicken. 5/5


----------



## Reflox (3. November 2011)

Traurig bin ich nicht, nur verdammt wütend. Der nächste der mir in den Weg läuft schlag ich übern haufen. Man muss es ja UNBEDINGT JETZT meinem Bruder sagen. War ja klar dass ihn das kaputt macht. Für das gleich nochmals 5/5


----------



## Kamsi (3. November 2011)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Hab mir wohl irgend nen Magen-Darm-Infekt eingefangen :/
> 
> 10/5 >_<



liegt derzeit in der luft - habe den auch und viele andere bekannte auch


----------



## M1ghtymage (3. November 2011)

Reflox schrieb:


> Traurig bin ich nicht, nur verdammt wütend. Der nächste der mir in den Weg läuft schlag ich übern haufen. Man muss es ja UNBEDINGT JETZT meinem Bruder sagen. War ja klar dass ihn das kaputt macht. Für das gleich nochmals 5/5



Warum, was ist gerade jetzt?


----------



## seanbuddha (3. November 2011)

Von blöden Pärchen umgeben zu sein mit dem Hintergrundwissen das ich seit 1,5 Jahren Single bin. Dazu der Stress von der Schule...alles blöd.
Dümmer noch die Scheinwelt aufzubauen das alles heile ist 20/5



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Reflox (3. November 2011)

M1ghtymage schrieb:


> Warum, was ist gerade jetzt?



Das mein Hund in ein paar Wochen eingeschläfert werden muss. Muskelschwund an den Hinterbeinen.


----------



## Selor Kiith (4. November 2011)

Epicly Bad Karmic Return 5/5

Da flirte ich recht erfolgreich mit einer Kommilitonin im Bus, alles prima und dann BÄM Fahrkartenkontrolle, an sich ja kein Problem, hab ja mein Semesterticket, also kram ich mein DIN-A4 großes, selbstausgedrucktes Ticket raus und halte es der guten Ticketfrau vor die Nase, die hält ihr Gerät dran und.... "Das ist nicht mehr gültig... das ist noch vom Sommer!" aufgeschrieben und musste dann mit denen erstmal aussteigen, damit die meine Personalien aufnehmen können... was passiert war? Anstatt das frisch ausgedruckte Semesterticket zu nehmen was ich noch nicht in die Folie (damit es nicht so schnell kaputt geht) eingepackt hatte, nahm ich aus Reflex heraus, in meinem Ethusiasmus der Welt da draußen entgegenzutreten das alte, noch in der Folie liegende Ticket und rannte raus...

In meinem früheren Leben muss ich echt ein riesiges Arschloch gewesen sein...


----------



## schneemaus (4. November 2011)

Reflox schrieb:


> Das mein Hund in ein paar Wochen eingeschläfert werden muss. Muskelschwund an den Hinterbeinen.



Ja das hab ich (und ich glaub Mightymage auch) verstanden, aber ich frage mich, warum es gerade jetzt sofort deinem Bruder gesagt werden muss und was mit ihm los ist, dass ihn das so extrem aus der Bahn wirft :/ Ich weiß, ein Tier zu verlieren ist verdammt scheiße, bei mir ist es auch noch nicht so lange her. Ich hab auch geflennt wie sonstwas und ein paar Tage hat's mich echt aus der Bahn geworfen. Aber dank meinen Freunden/meiner Familie kam ich auch schnell wieder auf die Beine. Deswegen frag ich mich (rein interessehalber, und wenn du es nicht erzählen willst, ist es auch vollkommen in Ordnung), was mit deinem Bruder los ist :/

BTT: Dass mir wohl ein Puzzleteil von meinem 1000-Teile-Extrem-Coolen-Fluch-Der-Karibik-Puzzle abhanden gekommen ist GNARF/5


----------



## Alux (4. November 2011)

TuneUp hat meine Visuellen Stile zurückgesetzt und wenn ich jetzt einen anderen aktivieren will läd er den aber nichts ändert sich, bleibt immer nur der hässliche Standardstil drin 27/5

Dumme Verkäuferinnen in Second Hand Video Game Shops. Vor 3 Tagen war ich dort, gab ne PS3, 1Monat alt für 180€, frag ich so ob ich die reservieren lassen kann (das Geld vom XBox verkauf war noch nicht von Paypal auf mein Bankkonto überwiesen, der Laden nimmt kein Paypal) und sie so ja kein Problem. Ich geh heut hin will se kaufen und sie meint Wie reserviert?, schaut im Computer nach, Hm die war ja reserviert. Wollen sie eine Gutschrift?. Ich dacht mir nur WTF und bin gegangen 200/5


----------



## Kamsi (4. November 2011)

tuneup hat mir das system zerschossen seitdem nie wieder genutzt ^^

heute bei rebuy bei meinen saturn mal anfrage geschickt für ankauf von neuverpackten apple ipod shuffle 4te generation samit zubehör 15 euro - da kriegt man bei ebay ja viel mehr für 5/5


----------



## Alux (4. November 2011)

Kamsi schrieb:


> tuneup hat mir das system zerschossen seitdem nie wieder genutzt ^^



Naja da das Teil erst seid heute so spinnt hab ich das Win Update von gestern im Verdacht.


----------



## Reflox (4. November 2011)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Ja das hab ich (und ich glaub Mightymage auch) verstanden, aber ich frage mich, warum es gerade jetzt sofort deinem Bruder gesagt werden muss und was mit ihm los ist, dass ihn das so extrem aus der Bahn wirft :/ Ich weiß, ein Tier zu verlieren ist verdammt scheiße, bei mir ist es auch noch nicht so lange her. Ich hab auch geflennt wie sonstwas und ein paar Tage hat's mich echt aus der Bahn geworfen. Aber dank meinen Freunden/meiner Familie kam ich auch schnell wieder auf die Beine. Deswegen frag ich mich (rein interessehalber, und wenn du es nicht erzählen willst, ist es auch vollkommen in Ordnung), was mit deinem Bruder los ist :/



Ihm geht es auch sonst nicht so gut, da hätte man auch noch ein bisschen warten können.


----------



## Kamsi (5. November 2011)

das seit der neuen firefox version beim link kopieren das http:// nicht mehr mitkopiert wird in der adresszeile und dadurch das video einbetten nicht mehr richtig funktioniert

3/5


----------



## Konov (5. November 2011)

Ein gewisses Youtube Video 5/5

Meine Halsschmerzen 4/5


----------



## Gutgore (5. November 2011)

das der postbote noch nicht da war 5/5 -.-...wo bleibt er -.-*


----------



## Alux (5. November 2011)

20°C verursacht durch Föhn ----> derbe Kopfschmerzen 7/5


----------



## HitotsuSatori (5. November 2011)

Alux schrieb:


> 20°C verursacht durch Föhn ----> derbe Kopfschmerzen 7/5



Was hast du denn für einen Föhn, der nur 20°C hinbekommt?

zum Thema:

Das kalte Wetter nervt! 5/5


----------



## Deanne (5. November 2011)

5/5: Ich bin heute über meine Katze gestolpert und habe mir einen Muskelfaserriss zugezogen. Heißt: ich darf das ganze Wochenende zuhause hängen und kann mich nur auf Krücken bewegen. Dafür habe ich jetzt einen Grund, das Date mit einem nervigen Typen abzusagen.


----------



## Ceiwyn (5. November 2011)

Deanne schrieb:


> 5/5: Ich bin heute über meine Katze gestolpert und habe mir einen Muskelfaserriss zugezogen. Heißt: ich darf das ganze Wochenende zuhause hängen und kann mich nur auf Krücken bewegen. Dafür habe ich jetzt einen Grund, das Date mit einem nervigen Typen abzusagen.



Und wieso hast du überhaupt zugesagt? Ah ich weiß, weil du immer so freundlich sein willst. ^^

Egal, gute Besserung jedenfalls. Wie lange biste denn an die Krücken gebunden?


----------



## Deanne (5. November 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Und wieso hast du überhaupt zugesagt? Ah ich weiß, weil du immer so freundlich sein willst. ^^
> 
> Egal, gute Besserung jedenfalls. Wie lange biste denn an die Krücken gebunden?



Weil ich dachte, dass es vielleicht ganz lustig wird und ich dieses Wochenende eh nichts zu tun habe. Im Laufe des Tages ist mir aber jegliche Motivation verloren gegangen und als der Spinner dann auch noch mit dem Klassiker "Lass einen DVD-Abend machen!" um die Ecke kam, war mir nach Flucht zumute.

Ja, der Arzt sagt, dass so eine Verletzung 10-12 Tage brauche, um komplett auszuheilen. Ich denke, dass ich zirka eine Woche mit den Dingern rumlaufen muss.


----------



## tonygt (5. November 2011)

Das ich mich net entscheiden kann ob ich heute Abend weggehen will.
Dafür spricht das ich wahrscheinlich wieder einige Leute treffe, die ich schon länger net mehr gesehen hab und es ganz cool werden könnte
Dagegen spricht das ich vor Morgen früh net nach Hause komme und Morgen ein Fotoshooting ansteht um Bilder beim Bike zu machen und wenn ich die Nacht durchmache ich nicht so Fit bin das ich morgen Biken könnte 
Abgesehen davon hab ich mir mein Rechtes Bein gestern beim Bike verdreht und das spricht wiederrum gegen beide Aktionen, da ich wahrscheinlich nicht lange stehen bzw. laufen kann was bei der Party schlecht ist und beim Bike könnts auch Problematisch werden 

Ich kann mich net entscheiden daheim bleiben und hoffen das Morgen mein Bein wieder fahrbereit ist oder sagen scheiss drauf wird morgen eh nix geh ich lieber noch feiern 5/5


----------



## Manowar (5. November 2011)

Deanne schrieb:


> Weil ich dachte, dass es vielleicht ganz lustig wird und ich dieses Wochenende eh nichts zu tun habe. Im Laufe des Tages ist mir aber jegliche Motivation verloren gegangen und als der Spinner dann auch noch mit dem Klassiker "Lass einen DVD-Abend machen!" um die Ecke kam, war mir nach Flucht zumute.



Magst du ein Ausweichdate haben?


----------



## Alux (5. November 2011)

HitotsuSatori schrieb:


> Was hast du denn für einen Föhn, der nur 20°C hinbekommt?



naja heute morgen warens -6°C und gegen Mittag kam der Föhn


----------



## Caps-lock (5. November 2011)

Rentner die sich darüber aufregen, dass es Freitag um 18 Uhr voll in den Geschäften ist. 5/5.
Rentner die Freitags (oder auch andere Tage) um 18 Uhr einkaufen gehen, weil man das schon immer so gemacht hat, während man als Berufstätiger keine andere Chance hat Lebensmittel zu bekommen.


----------



## Haxxler (5. November 2011)

Dass die MW3 Server wieder weggepatcht wurden bis zum offiziellen Release und der SP halt auch wieder in 6 Stunden zu Ende war 4/5


----------



## tear_jerker (5. November 2011)

morgens müssen rentner ja schließlich dem friseur ein ohr abkauen während der im zweitägigen zyklus die spitzen schneiden darf. mittags wird die nachbarschaft beobachtet um zu wissen wer zum "arbeitslosen gesindel" gehört und dementsprechend kein spaß haben darf. da hat man dann leider nur abends zeit zum einkaufen


----------



## Kamsi (5. November 2011)

Deanne schrieb:


> der Spinner dann auch noch mit dem Klassiker "Lass einen DVD-Abend machen!" um die Ecke kam, war mir nach Flucht zumute.
> 
> Ja, der Arzt sagt, dass so eine Verletzung 10-12 Tage brauche, um komplett auszuheilen. Ich denke, dass ich zirka eine Woche mit den Dingern rumlaufen muss.



erstmal gut besserung und dabei gibts doch soviel alternativen cafe/restaurant/kino/museum/Aqaurium usw - dvd abend kann man ja immer noch später machen ^^




weiss auch nicht obs atm an der magen darm grippe, herbst depression oder mid life krisis liegt irgendwie so niedergeschlagen und voll auf retro welle - ich wär gern wieder ein kind in der grundschule wo alles noch so einfach war 

5/5


----------



## Caps-lock (5. November 2011)

> mittags wird die nachbarschaft beobachtet


Ja sowas haben wir bei uns auch...
Die Namüpo (Nachbarschaftsmüllpolizei), die dann genau darauf achtet, dass niemand zuviel Müll produziert, oder etwas nicht exakt so abstellt wie es sein sollte.


----------



## Deanne (5. November 2011)

Kamsi schrieb:


> erstmal gut besserung und dabei gibts doch soviel alternativen cafe/restaurant/kino/museum/Aqaurium usw - dvd abend kann man ja immer noch später machen ^^



Man kann es auch lassen, wenn man eh keine Lust auf den anderen hat. ^^

@Manowar: Haha, danke für den Vorschlag, aber mir ist momentan eigentlich gar nicht nach Dates. Da kann auflaufen, wer will. Wobei... Nein!


----------



## Manowar (5. November 2011)

Deanne schrieb:


> @Manowar: Haha, danke für den Vorschlag, aber mir ist momentan eigentlich gar nicht nach Dates. Da kann auflaufen, wer will. Wobei... Nein!






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (5. November 2011)

Keine Lust auf irgendwas  heute 5/5, und die DCU Server sind auch ständig down.


----------



## BlizzLord (5. November 2011)

Caps-lock schrieb:


> Ja sowas haben wir bei uns auch...
> Die Namüpo (Nachbarschaftsmüllpolizei), die dann genau darauf achtet, dass niemand zuviel Müll produziert, oder etwas nicht exakt so abstellt wie es sein sollte.



Das gleiche Problem.

Und diese Namüpo(hihi) besteht dann auch darauf das man den Müll dann aus der Mülltüte in die Tonne kippt...
Und meckert auc jedes mal wenn mans nicht macht.
Mittlerweile ignoriere ich diese komische kreischende Stimme immer beim Müll wegbringen. :>
Sind zwar nicht alt aber trotzdem nervig.


----------



## Saji (5. November 2011)

Battlefield 3. :< Den ganzen Nachmittag gespielt und keine einzige Runde Conquest gewonnen. Weil ich aber meinen Typ 88 LMG Servicestar gemacht habe dabei, nur 2/5. ^^


----------



## zoizz (5. November 2011)

Battlefield 3 mitsamt Origin. 4/5
kaputte SSD 6/5
Festplattenpreise zur Zeit 4/5


----------



## HitotsuSatori (5. November 2011)

BlizzLord schrieb:


> Das gleiche Problem.
> 
> Und diese Namüpo(hihi) besteht dann auch darauf das man den Müll dann aus der Mülltüte in die Tonne kippt...
> Und meckert auc jedes mal wenn mans nicht macht.
> ...



Bei uns nennt man diese Leute 'Müllnazis'. Die machen sogar die Mülltüten der anderen Mieter auf und schauen, ob man auch ordentlich getrennt hat. Hab denen mal mit ner Anzeige gedroht, seitdem schauen sie nicht mehr in unsere Tüten. 

zum Thema: Nie kann ich mich entscheiden! Argh!! 100/5


----------



## Nordend Killer (5. November 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5iCMCyk1xz0&feature=feedf 

2/5

Aber irgendwie auch genial -.-^^


----------



## Legendary (5. November 2011)

zoizz schrieb:


> kaputte SSD 6/5


Wie macht man ne SSD kaputt außer voll Karacho aufn Boden werfen oder im Klo versenken?


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (5. November 2011)

Zweiter Bus innerhalb einer Woche der einfach nicht kommt und mir damit den ganzen verfickten Abend versaut
Dieser Verein ist eine einzige Frechheit 5/5


----------



## zoizz (6. November 2011)

AÖ-Ravenation schrieb:


> Wie macht man ne SSD kaputt außer voll Karacho aufn Boden werfen oder im Klo versenken?



Das Frage ich mich auch. Aber direkt nach Systemstart hatte ich immer zwischen 10 und 120sek Zeit, irgendetwas zu machen, danach ist die Platte eingefroren. Mal konnte ich die Maus noch bewegen oder Fenster verschieben, aber nix mehr schließen/öffnen/Taskmngr - nix. Und danach leuchteten in der SSD nicht mehr 2 grüne LEDs, sondern eine grüne und eine rote/orangene LED.

Vorallen hatte ich gerade meine Desk schön gemacht mit Rocket Dock, einen tollen Hintergrund und ein Rainmeterskin. Verdammt 4/5


----------



## schneemaus (6. November 2011)

SWeeT_mushrOOms schrieb:


> Zweiter Bus innerhalb einer Woche der einfach nicht kommt und mir damit den ganzen verfickten Abend versaut
> Dieser Verein ist eine einzige Frechheit 5/5



Wah, das kenn ich. Ich durfte mal ca. 10km Richtung daheim laufen, weil der letzte Bus, der fuhr (nach der 11. Stunde, der, in den ich umsteigen musste) einfach nicht kam. Nach den 10km kam dann jemand aus meinem Ort an mir vorbei, den ich kannte, und hat mich mitgenommen. Mein Vater war noch auf der Arbeit, meine Mutter hat kein Auto und dann stand ich da. Ich hätt echt kotzen können.


BTT: Dass ich hundemüde bin, momentan morgens früh wach werde und nicht mehr pennen kann, abends aber nicht einschlafen kann und deswegen bis 2 oder so wach bin 4/5


----------



## Tilbie (6. November 2011)

Dieser dumme doppelte Zeilenumbruch bei Buffed 5/5


----------



## Legendary (6. November 2011)

zoizz schrieb:


> Das Frage ich mich auch. Aber direkt nach Systemstart hatte ich immer zwischen 10 und 120sek Zeit, irgendetwas zu machen, danach ist die Platte eingefroren. Mal konnte ich die Maus noch bewegen oder Fenster verschieben, aber nix mehr schließen/öffnen/Taskmngr - nix. Und danach leuchteten in der SSD nicht mehr 2 grüne LEDs, sondern eine grüne und eine rote/orangene LED.
> 
> Vorallen hatte ich gerade meine Desk schön gemacht mit Rocket Dock, einen tollen Hintergrund und ein Rainmeterskin. Verdammt 4/5



Mhm ja ok das ist ja dann ein technischer Defekt, vor allem wenn du die Platte noch nicht lange hast ist vielleicht was schief gegangen bei der Produktion. Das ist aber kein OCZ Vortex 2 oder?


----------



## Deanne (6. November 2011)

SWeeT_mushrOOms schrieb:


> Zweiter Bus innerhalb einer Woche der einfach nicht kommt und mir damit den ganzen verfickten Abend versaut
> Dieser Verein ist eine einzige Frechheit 5/5



Kenn ich auch zu gut. Neulich zweimal an einem Tag jeweils 20 Minuten auf den Bus gewartet. Leider war es auch der einzige, der in die gewünschte Richtung fuhr. :-(


----------



## Gutgore (6. November 2011)

Das ich nicht weis was ich spielen soll -.-* 3/5


----------



## Kamsi (6. November 2011)

SWeeT_mushrOOms schrieb:


> Zweiter Bus innerhalb einer Woche der einfach nicht kommt und mir damit den ganzen verfickten Abend versaut
> Dieser Verein ist eine einzige Frechheit 5/5




zählt für ganz deutschland ^^

besonders blöde ist es wenn du schon extra 2 busse bzw 1 bahn früher einplanen musst um nicht zu spät zur arbeit zu kommen 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



so komm ich mir zur rush hour bei uns immer vor morgens und abends ^^


----------



## tear_jerker (6. November 2011)

mein eigenes internet geht schon wieder nicht5/5
zum glück hab ich nette nachbarn die uns ihren umtsstick überlassen.


----------



## Edou (6. November 2011)

....15min die Supernatural folge geschaut und jetzt sagt der Stream mir, ich hätte schon 72min geguckt...was eine lüge ist! 66/6 :/


----------



## zoizz (6. November 2011)

AÖ-Ravenation schrieb:


> Mhm ja ok das ist ja dann ein technischer Defekt, vor allem wenn du die Platte noch nicht lange hast ist vielleicht was schief gegangen bei der Produktion. Das ist aber kein *OCZ Vortex 2* oder?



Treffer.

Zwar einer der "guten" mit keine-Ahnung-wie-das-genau-heisst wo die Transferraten noch recht hoch sind (32DIE), aber bringt mi rnix, wenn das Teil den Geist aufgibt. Auch mit neuer Firmware wird es vom Bios selten selten erkannt ... 

Jetzt bin ich mit einer von Corsair glücklich. Übrigens gibts es sehr viele Leute, die Probs mit OCZ haben, das Forum ist voll mit aktuell leidenden Usern ^^


----------



## Konov (6. November 2011)

Übelste Halsschmerzen trotz Vitamin C Zufuhr und Tee trinken was die Beutel hergeben  4/5


----------



## llcool13 (6. November 2011)

Wir haben ein riesiges Katzenklo und die Katze pisst trotzdem daneben -.- 5/5


----------



## Deanne (6. November 2011)

llcool13 schrieb:


> Wir haben ein riesiges Katzenklo und die Katze pisst trotzdem daneben -.- 5/5



Bist du dir sicher, dass sie nicht einfach daneben, sondern herausgepinkelt hat? Ich hatte mal ein geschlossenes Katzenklo, das undicht war und habe mich auch gewundert, dass plötzlich Flecken auf dem Boden drumherum waren.

Ansonsten würde ich darauf tippen, dass ihr entweder das Katzenklo selbst oder das Streu nicht zusagt. Manche Katzen ändern ihren Geschmack selbst nach Jahren einfach mal so und "streiken" dann, indem sie das Klo nicht benutzen.


----------



## Saji (6. November 2011)

Meine Träume. Ich glaube ich muss mein Hirn wegen psychischer Folter verklagen. >_> Nur 3/5, weil der Traum eigentlich ja irgendwie schön war. o_O

eBay, besonders wenn andere Bieter mehr bieten als das Objekt neu kosten würde. 4/5 Ich hoffe dann immer das es ein Fakegebot war um den Preis hochtreiben zu können und derjenige dann selber blechen muss.


----------



## Kamsi (6. November 2011)

saturn folgende dvd für 4,99€ gekauft




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



sind sie den schon 18 ? und das wo ich 30 bin - es ist ja nicht schlecht wenn man jung ausieht aber sehr oft nervt es auch beim einkaufen 5/5


----------



## Saji (6. November 2011)

Kamsi schrieb:


> saturn folgende dvd für 4,99€ gekauft
> 
> [toller Film]
> 
> sind sie den schon 18 ? und das wo ich 30 bin - es ist ja nicht schlecht wenn man jung ausieht aber sehr oft nervt es auch beim einkaufen 5/5



Hab mich schon lange gefragt, wie alt du wohl bist. *g* Ist doch aber schön wenn du noch so einen jugendlichen Auftritt hast. Andere sehen mit Mitte 20 schon wie einmal durchgekaut aus.


----------



## Deanne (6. November 2011)

Saji schrieb:


> Hab mich schon lange gefragt, wie alt du wohl bist.



Ich mich auch. Zudem er mir gegenüber öfter mal von "Jugendlicher" und "Ihr jungen Leute" gesprochen hat. Dabei bin ich gerade mal 5 Jahre jünger.


----------



## Grüne Brille (6. November 2011)

Deanne schrieb:


> Bist du dir sicher, dass sie nicht einfach daneben, sondern herausgepinkelt hat? Ich hatte mal ein geschlossenes Katzenklo, das undicht war und habe mich auch gewundert, dass plötzlich Flecken auf dem Boden drumherum waren.
> 
> Ansonsten würde ich darauf tippen, dass ihr entweder das Katzenklo selbst oder das Streu nicht zusagt. Manche Katzen ändern ihren Geschmack selbst nach Jahren einfach mal so und "streiken" dann, indem sie das Klo nicht benutzen.


Oder noch besser:
Wenn keiner da ist benutzt sie es liebend gerne, aber wenn jemand da ist wird solange rumgeschnurrt und um die Beine gelaufen,
bis man sie nach draußen und 5 min später wieder reinlässt... Und man muss das einfach tun bei dem Blick :<


----------



## Kamsi (6. November 2011)

Deanne schrieb:


> Ich mich auch. Zudem er mir gegenüber öfter mal von "Jugendlicher" und "Ihr jungen Leute" gesprochen hat. Dabei bin ich gerade mal 5 Jahre jünger.





wenn wars nie speziell auf dich gerichtet falls so angekommen sorry und das mit den 5 jahren jünger dachte ich damals auch aber man merkt jedes jahr ab 25 das man älter wird das man manches nicht mehr aushält was man damals ausgehalten hat




Saji schrieb:


> Hab mich schon lange gefragt, wie alt du wohl bist. *g* Ist doch aber schön wenn du noch so einen jugendlichen Auftritt hast. Andere sehen mit Mitte 20 schon wie einmal durchgekaut aus.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Saji wie gesagt jugendlicher auftritt schön und gut aber hatte bis jetzt mehr negatives als positives damit 

musste ein jahr berufsvorbereitende noch machen nach meinem schulabschluss weil damals die beim vorstellungsgespräch mir nie glaubten das ich 18en bin bzw meinten ich säh noch zu kindlich aus für kundenkontakt usw.

Kino,supermarkt usw musste ich auch immer ausweis vorzeigen als einziger wenn ich mit freunden unterwegs war geschweige den damals um 22 uhr wollten die mich immer rausschmeissen als einzigen weil ich ich angeblich minderjährig wär.

im sommer frühling gehts ja aber wenn ich im herbst winter halt meine jacke und mütze habe die blöde fragerei


----------



## Saji (6. November 2011)

Kamsi schrieb:


> Saji wie gesagt jugendlicher auftritt schön und gut aber hatte bis jetzt mehr negatives als positives damit
> 
> musste ein jahr berufsvorbereitende noch machen nach meinem schulabschluss weil damals die beim vorstellungsgespräch mir nie glaubten das ich 18en bin bzw meinten ich säh noch zu kindlich aus für kundenkontakt usw.
> 
> ...



Uh, doch so schlimm? Hmpf... dann ist es natürlich doof. Ich würde mir mit 30 auch blöd vorkommen wenn mich jemand um 22 Uhr aus der Disse schmeißen wollte.


----------



## Dominau (6. November 2011)

Kumpel von mir geht mir sowas von auf die Nerven!
Das einzige was er noch zu mir schreiben kann ist "zocken?" und wenn ich innerhalb von paar Sekunden nicht zurück schreib werd ich zugespammt.
Ein einfaches "Nein" versteht er auch nicht. Und mit ihm was zu spielen ist auch nicht angenehm. 

5/5


----------



## Deanne (6. November 2011)

Kamsi schrieb:


> wenn wars nie speziell auf dich gerichtet falls so angekommen sorry



Oha, ich erinnere mich an eine Diskussion, wo du mir mal dreist unterstellt hast, von den alten Kinderserien der 80er und frühen 90er nichts mitbekommen zu haben, da ich zu dieser Zeit ja noch gar nicht auf der Welt gewesen seie. Zumindest sinngemäß. Jaja, ich merke mir alles. ^^

Daher ging ich davon aus, dass du eher in Richtung 40 gehst.


----------



## Kamsi (6. November 2011)

Saji schrieb:


> Uh, doch so schlimm? Hmpf... dann ist es natürlich doof. Ich würde mir mit 30 auch blöd vorkommen wenn mich jemand um 22 Uhr aus der Disse schmeißen wollte.



okay mit 30 nicht mehr so extrem besonders wo ich in diskos ewig schon nicht mehr war ging eher um bars und co damals ^^





Deanne schrieb:


> Oha, ich erinnere mich an eine Diskussion, wo du mir mal dreist unterstellt hast, von den alten Kinderserien der 80er und frühen 90er nichts mitbekommen zu haben, da ich zu dieser Zeit ja noch gar nicht auf der Welt gewesen seie. Zumindest sinngemäß. Jaja, ich merke mir alles. ^^
> 
> Daher ging ich davon aus, dass du eher in Richtung 40 gehst.



*duck* sorry da hatte ich ja auch nicht auf dein profil beim alter geschaut - wirkst halt so jung und frisch und voller energie 


und ja viele meinten zu mir das ich teils älter wirke von meiner einstellung und art als ich wirklich bin (wenn ich nicht gerade im kreativen modus bin wo ich nüchtern diskussionen mit leuten haben kann wo anders 2 promille oder drogen brauchen)
halt relativ früh erwachsen geworden und viel rl ärger gehabt wahrscheinlich gleicht mein inneres alter mein äusseres alter aus


----------



## HitotsuSatori (6. November 2011)

Kamsi schrieb:


> man merkt jedes jahr ab 25 das man älter wird das man manches nicht mehr aushält was man damals ausgehalten hat



Und genau das regt mich heute auf! Ich will wieder 18 sein! 10/5


----------



## Kamsi (6. November 2011)

HitotsuSatori schrieb:


> Und genau das regt mich heute auf! Ich will wieder 18 sein! 10/5



damals konnte ich noch mit leuten wochende auf camping platz feiern im zelt schlafen und morgen das kalte grillfleisch von gestern abend vom grill essen oder um 10 uhr morgen nen big mac zum frühstück

heute brauch ich erstmal nen normales frühstück weil sonst mein magen rumzickt bei fastfood zum frühstück ^^


ich fand die zeit kindergarten bis grundschule noch am chilligsten aber der 7ten klassen fing das ja an mit gruppen bildung und wenn du nicht die kleidung trägst und die musik hörst biste nicht cool und soweit ^^


----------



## Sh1k4ri (6. November 2011)

Ich krieg schon ne Krise wenn ich nächsten Monat 20 Jahre alt werde ... :s Wie wird es dann wohl erst mit 30 ?


----------



## Shadria (6. November 2011)

Was mich gerade so richtig aufregt:* "Vorbild für Integration": Bushido bekommt Bambi*

Quelle

Zitat der Jury: 





> "Bushido setzt sich ein gegen Gewalt und für ein respektvolles Miteinander in einer multikulturellen Gesellschaft."



Liebe Jury schaut euch mal z.B. folgendes Video an youtube: Bushido bedroht Reporter .....soviel zum Thema "gegen Gewalt" und "respektvolles Miteinander".... ich weiß nicht ob ich lachen oder heulen soll, wenn so Leute wie Bushido einen Preis mit solch einer Begründung bekommen....

*
*


----------



## Deathstyle (6. November 2011)

Son Akte Reporter würde ich auch gern bedrohen.


----------



## Ceiwyn (6. November 2011)

Blödes Rätsel. Ich suche ein englisches Wort mit 7 Buchstaben, mir fehlt nur noch einer.

Fran_ow. Kein e,i,u,b, m, v, x, c, t, h, l.

Kann aber sein, dass die bereits vorkommenden Buchstaben noch mal drin sind.. mir fällt nix ein.


----------



## Reflox (6. November 2011)

Shadria schrieb:


> Was mich gerade so richtig aufregt:* "Vorbild für Integration": Bushido bekommt Bambi*
> 
> Quelle
> 
> ...



Yeah, genau! Und jetzt noch einen Oscar für Frauentauschregisseure!


----------



## Falcoron (6. November 2011)

in letzter Zeit regen mich Menschen allg. auf. Bestes Beispiel: Man spielt ein Spiel um Spaß zu haben. Doch es gibt wohl einige viele, die ein gutes "zusammenspielen" mit "Ich bin alles - Ihr nix" verwechseln.... EGOMANEN im MMORPG - dies regt mich auf.


----------



## HitotsuSatori (6. November 2011)

Kamsi schrieb:


> damals konnte ich noch mit leuten wochende auf camping platz feiern im zelt schlafen und morgen das kalte grillfleisch von gestern abend vom grill essen oder um 10 uhr morgen nen big mac zum frühstück
> 
> heute brauch ich erstmal nen normales frühstück weil sonst mein magen rumzickt bei fastfood zum frühstück ^^



Jup, ist bei mir auch so. Generell ist mein Körper neuerdings absolut gegen Feiern...



Kamsi schrieb:


> ich fand die zeit kindergarten bis grundschule noch am chilligsten aber der 7ten klassen fing das ja an mit gruppen bildung und wenn du nicht die kleidung trägst und die musik hörst biste nicht cool und soweit ^^



Bei uns waren es weniger Kleidung oder Musik, sondern eher das Rauchen. Damals habe ich mit dem Rauchen angefangen, nur um nicht mehr gemobbt zu werden und irgendwo dazu zu gehören. Hab aber vor sieben Monaten (nach 13 Jahren) endlich aufgehört. ^^


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (6. November 2011)

Ganzen Tag Mathe gelernt und ich check diese Extremwertaufgaben einfach nich ._.
3/5 weil ich wenigstens die Steckbriefaufgaben verstanden habe


----------



## tear_jerker (6. November 2011)

den ganzen tag schon häng ich über einem englischen soziologie/politikwissenschaft text(19 seiten), bei dem es um methoden zur wählereinteilung geht. eben jenen text muss ich für andere kommilitonen auf deutsch zusammenfassen................mein gott ich hasse analytische empirie 4/5


----------



## nemø (6. November 2011)

Das Scar Mufasa in die Schlucht gestoßen hat. Dieser **** @%//*** ***


----------



## HitotsuSatori (6. November 2011)

Ebay!
"Es ist keine Zahlung eingegangen und in Ihrem Mitgliedskonto wurde ein Fall wegen eines nicht bezahlten Artikels vermerkt."

So ein Bullshit! Ich hab bereits am 13.10. bezahlt, das kann ich auch beweisen. Mein Päckchen habe ich ja auch erhalten. Sind die da alle ein bisschen bekloppt?  20/5


----------



## Alux (6. November 2011)

Illuminati 7/5, hab nicht ganz 15 Min gesehen und schon die Schnauze voll


----------



## Reflox (6. November 2011)

Alux schrieb:


> Illuminati 7/5, hab nicht ganz 15 Min gesehen und schon die Schnauze voll



Der Anfang ist zwar nicht so der burner, aber ich find ihn trotzdem super :3

Morgen ist Montag... 3/5


----------



## Alux (6. November 2011)

Reflox schrieb:


> Der Anfang ist zwar nicht so der burner, aber ich find ihn trotzdem super :3
> 
> Morgen ist Montag... 3/5



naja der Anfang hat irgendwie nicht so viel mit dem Original zu tun, zumindest von der Reihenfolge her


----------



## Deathstyle (6. November 2011)

Ich gucke den auch gerade.. aber ohne das Buch zu kennen muss ich sagen dass der Plot ja mal absolut bescheuert ist. Außerdem redet Tom Hanks so geschwollen, der klingt so als hätte er irgendwas unter der Zunge. Ich mag aber diesen ruhigen Krimistil.


----------



## Tilbie (6. November 2011)

Disconnect in Dark Souls 5/5


----------



## zoizz (6. November 2011)

Die momentanen Festplattenpreise .... als ob alle HDDs der Welt in Bankok/Thailand hergestellt würden 

4/5


----------



## Deanne (6. November 2011)

Kamsi schrieb:


> *duck* sorry da hatte ich ja auch nicht auf dein profil beim alter geschaut - wirkst halt so jung und frisch und voller energie



"Junggeblieben" kann ausgelegt werden, wie man will. Von unreif und albern bis unbekümmert und fröhlich. Und im Internet kriegt man von der wahren Persönlichkeit eines Menschen ja sowieso relativ wenig mit. Ich würde mich selbst eher als grüblerisch und introvertiert bezeichnen. 

Jedoch regt es mich bsw. immer wieder auf, nach meinem Perso gefragt zu werden, weil ich ziemlich jung aussehe. Egal, was ich trage und wie ich mich style.

Ich persönlich weiß gar nicht, ob meine Ansichten meinem Alter entsprechen oder eher nicht, aber ich würde mir bestimmte Interessen oder Verhaltensweisen auch nie verbieten lassen, nur weil ich keine 20 mehr bin. Ich finde es schrecklich, wenn Gleichaltrige verlangen, dass man Videospielen entsagt und über Heirat und Kinder nachdenken sollte, nur weil man Mitte 20 ist. Selbst mit 25 schaukele ich noch gerne auf Spielplätzen oder stöbere in Spielwarengeschäften und daran wird sich auch so bald nichts ändern. Wenn mich jemand deswegen als kindisch und unreif bezeichnen will, dann möge er das tun.

Auf der anderen Seite kann ich mich mit der ganzen "Wir sind jung, wir müssen alles ausprobieren!"-Haltung mancher Leute auch nicht identifizieren. In mancher Hinsicht bin ich ziemlich langweilig, ziehe ein gutes Buch einer Sauftour vor und kann mit der ganzen Sauferei und Baggerei nicht viel anfangen. Liegt aber vielleicht auch am Charakter und nicht am Alter.

Ich denke, dass "Geistige Reife" auch irgendwo bedeutet, ein gesundes Maß an Vernunft mitzubringen, aber trotzdem das innere Kind am Leben zu lassen. Jemanden bsw. als unreif zu bezeichnen, weil er gerne feiert oder als altmodisch, weil er lieber daheim bleibt, finde ich ziemlich oberflächlich.


----------



## Petersburg (6. November 2011)

nemø schrieb:


> Das Scar Mufasa in die Schlucht gestoßen hat. Dieser **** @%//*** ***



Also ich mochte Scar von Anfang an am meisten.


----------



## Rysm (7. November 2011)

Diese Noobtuber in Battlefield 3


----------



## Saji (7. November 2011)

Rysm schrieb:


> Diese Noobtuber in Battlefield 3



Dito. Ich verstehe es ja wenn sie eine Häuserfront mit dem Raketenwerfen wegschießen und ich dabei drauf gehe. Aber die schießen ja auch auf offenem Gelände damit. *grml* Meist hängen sie dann auch noch feige hinter einem Felsen oder sonst was. Na egal... letztens hat einer an mir vorbeigeschossen und es gleich bereut. x)


----------



## win3ermute (7. November 2011)

Deanne schrieb:


> Ich würde mich selbst eher als grüblerisch und introvertiert bezeichnen.



Nicht ernstgemeint, oder? Niemand, der tatsächlich "introvertiert" ist, schreibt dermaßen ausführlich über sich in verschiedensten Foren!

Nicht falsch verstehen: Ich habe absolut nix gegen Deine "Selbstdarstellung", aber das mit "Introvertiertheit" zu verwechseln ist ungefähr so, als würde ich mich in Diskussionen als "konfliktvermeidenden Typen" bezeichnen


----------



## Deanne (7. November 2011)

win3ermute schrieb:


> Nicht ernstgemeint, oder? Niemand, der tatsächlich "introvertiert" ist, schreibt dermaßen ausführlich über sich in verschiedensten Foren!
> 
> Nicht falsch verstehen: Ich habe absolut nix gegen Deine "Selbstdarstellung", aber das mit "Introvertiertheit" zu verwechseln ist ungefähr so, als würde ich mich in Diskussionen als "konfliktvermeidenden Typen" bezeichnen



Verschiedensten Foren? Ich bin in genau zwei Foren angemeldet und in einem davon, nämlich hier, wirklich aktiv. Was ich bsw. bei Facebook mit meinen Freunden teile,wissen die meisten bereits aus dem Offline-Leben.

 Und ganz ehrlich: wie gut kennst du mich persönlich, um von meinem Online-Verhalten darauf zu schliessen, wie ich mich Offline-Alltag gebe? Ich vertraue da lieber auf das Urteil der Menschen, die mich umgeben und die mir lieb und teuer sind.

Die Anonymität des Internets macht es doch erst möglich, lockerer und unbefangener auf Menschen zuzugehen, selbst für sonst eher zurückhaltende und kontaktscheue Menschen. Nur weil man sich online kontaktfreudig gibt, ist man noch lange kein extrovertierter Typ. Was meinst du, warum manche Leute online so mutig sind und andere beleidigen oder gar mobben? Sicherlich nicht, weil sie auch im RL so harte Typen sind. Man muss seinem Gegenüber nicht ins Gesicht schauen, das macht schon viel aus. 

Aber cool, vielleicht kenne ich mich selbst ja noch gar nicht richtig. Vielleicht trage ich ja auch die falsche Schuhgröße und mir tun deshalb immer so die Beine weh. Oh mein Gott, oder bin ich das im Spiegel gar nicht? Und wer steht da wirklich jeden morgen? Wahnsinn.


----------



## Ceiwyn (7. November 2011)

Generell ist man im Internet sowieso immer offener. Man kann zwar einiges über sich privat erzählen, trotzdem macht einen das noch lange nicht identifizierbar. Es gibt schließlich massig 22-jährige Jura-Studenten, die regelmäßig zwischen Trier und Karlsruhe pendeln. ^^ Nein, aber generell stimmts. Wenn mir im Alltag ein buffed-User begegnen sollte, würde er mich nie erkennen. Der beste Beweis für diese Offenheit ist doch das offensichtliche Umschwärmen der weiblichen Forennutzer durch andere, vorwiegend männliche Foristen.

Und Deanne: Ich glaube, so böse war das gar nicht gemeint.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (7. November 2011)

win3ermute schrieb:


> Nicht ernstgemeint, oder? Niemand, der tatsächlich "introvertiert" ist, schreibt dermaßen ausführlich über sich in verschiedensten Foren!
> 
> Nicht falsch verstehen: Ich habe absolut nix gegen Deine "Selbstdarstellung", aber das mit "Introvertiertheit" zu verwechseln ist ungefähr so, als würde ich mich in Diskussionen als "konfliktvermeidenden Typen" bezeichnen



Das ist Internet ist nicht umsonst eine "Scheinwelt", wo man sich als der geben kann, der man nicht ist. Soll jetzt nicht negativ gemeint sein, aber hier kann man sich halt offener und lockerer geben. Ich gehe normalerweise auch nicht einfach so auf andere (fremde) Menschen zu, hier in Foren oder auf anderen Plattformen ist das kein Problem.


----------



## Deanne (7. November 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Und Deanne: Ich glaube, so böse war das gar nicht gemeint.



Ich finde es aber trotzdem ganz schön frech, zu behaupten, einen fremden Menschen aufgrund eines Online-Forums besser einschätzen zu können, als seine engsten Freunde und er selbst. Besonders in Anbetracht der Tatsache, dass man sich im Internet völlig anders geben kann, ohne das es jemand merkt, wie Sh1k4ri schon sehr treffend sagte.


----------



## Stevesteel (7. November 2011)

Daß mein Kollege die ganze Zeit Nüsse mampft und ich dieses Kackgeräusch nicht mehr hören kann


----------



## Konov (7. November 2011)

Halsschmerzen, Schnupfen.  5/5


----------



## Deathstyle (7. November 2011)

SW:TOR Hassliebe 5/5.
Ich will es, weil es Star Wars ist. Ich werde es aber trotzdem hassen.


----------



## Deanne (7. November 2011)

Deathstyle schrieb:


> SW:TOR Hassliebe 5/5.
> Ich will es, weil es Star Wars ist. Ich werde es aber trotzdem hassen.



Geht mir ähnlich. Auf der einen Seite ist man Fanboi und da verpflichtet ein Star Wars-MMORPG natürlich sofort zum Kauf. Auf der anderen Seite hat man Angst, dass das Spiel den Filmen nicht gerecht wird. Bei letzterem bin ich mir sogar relativ sicher, aber ich werde mir das Spiel trotzdem kaufen.


----------



## Kamsi (7. November 2011)

solang es vom pve/pvp teil besser wird als star wars galaxies ^^


----------



## Deathstyle (7. November 2011)

Deanne schrieb:


> Geht mir ähnlich. Auf der einen Seite ist man Fanboi und da verpflichtet ein Star Wars-MMORPG natürlich sofort zum Kauf.


This.
Die Vollvertonung wird mich komplett anätzen, gespiegelte Klassen, Instanzen/Battlegrounds, möchtegern-Questdesign (überhaupt wieder nen MMORPG mit Questflut -.-).. Ow man.
KotoR hab ich schon etliche male durchgespielt, jetzt kriege ich das ganze nochmal im MMORPG Mantel, großartig.

@Topic: mein Mimimi 4/5.


----------



## Ceiwyn (7. November 2011)

Meine Diät stagniert seit Monaten bei 81-83 Kilo. Weniger geht irgendwie einfach nicht. Schrott.


----------



## Gutgore (7. November 2011)

Deathstyle schrieb:


> This.
> Die Vollvertonung wird mich komplett anätzen, gespiegelte Klassen, Instanzen/Battlegrounds, möchtegern-Questdesign (überhaupt wieder nen MMORPG mit Questflut -.-).. Ow man.
> KotoR hab ich schon etliche male durchgespielt, jetzt kriege ich das ganze nochmal im MMORPG Mantel, großartig.
> 
> @Topic: mein Mimimi 4/5.



genau das finde ich aber so toll..ich habe kotor geliebt und ich fand es schade das es nie mehr als 2 teile davon gab... Swtor wird sicher richtig gut was inzenierung und so angeht. Was mir bisl sauer aufstöst ich echt die alte grafik..sie hat zwar was besonderes und wirkt auch irgendwie harmonisch, aber ich weis nicht ob das auf dauer mit der grafik gut geht. ( ein mmo soll ja auch ne zeitlang sich behaupten) ..kaufne werd ich es trotzdem 


das meine grafikkarte heute nicht gekommen ist 5/5


----------



## Terrascream (7. November 2011)

Internet 5/5

Es hängt, es verliert die Verbindung, es ist langsam, ich hab Latenzen die sind Jenseits von gut und Böse...als tipp, sie sind im 5 Stelligen bereich -.-'' - grrr...Batman rette mich x:


----------



## tear_jerker (7. November 2011)

das geht doch noch, bei mir ist vom 21.10 bis 1.11. die leitung komplett im arsch gewesen und seit dem 5ten scheint das wieder fall zu sein 
ich seh nicht ein die nächste rechnung von vodafone zu bezahlen trotz der 20 euro gutschrift, ich will schließlich die leistung und nicht mein geld zurück  5/5


----------



## Terrascream (7. November 2011)

tear_jerker schrieb:


> das geht doch noch, bei mir ist vom 21.10 bis 1.11. die leitung komplett im arsch gewesen und seit dem 5ten scheint das wieder fall zu sein
> ich seh nicht ein die nächste rechnung von vodafone zu bezahlen trotz der 20 euro gutschrift, ich will schließlich die leistung und nicht mein geld zurück  5/5


Höhöhö, Onlinespielen ist gar nicht drin... mein Internet ist die letzten Tage SO zickig...immer wenn ich grade mal Glück im Spiel habe....bzrzrzrzrzrzzrzrzrzrz - Die Verbindung wurde Unterbrochen. Ich hasse die Telekom, ich hasse sie so sehr...


----------



## Edou (7. November 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Meine Diät stagniert seit Monaten bei 81-83 Kilo. Weniger geht irgendwie einfach nicht. Schrott.



Die hätt ich atm gerne, fehlt aber nochn bissle was. Aber 12Kilo sind schon runter. 

Wenn ich bei meiner Mutter bin und dann richtig Hunger bekomme. :/ Die Woche in den Ferien hab ich wieder richtig reingehauen, aber dennoch mein Gewicht behalten! Naja jetzt geht wieder die Schule los, da gehts wieder runter.  deshalb nur 3/5


----------



## Terrascream (7. November 2011)

Nichts essen hilft auch, in 2 Monaten -27Kilo


----------



## Kamsi (7. November 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Meine Diät stagniert seit Monaten bei 81-83 Kilo. Weniger geht irgendwie einfach nicht. Schrott.



kenn ich ^^ stagnier auch bei bei nem bestimmten gewicht ^^

man will ja schliesslich auch nicht verhungern 

also bist nicht allein


----------



## Edou (7. November 2011)

Terrascream schrieb:


> Nichts essen hilft auch, in 2 Monaten -27Kilo



So halbwegs mach ich das auch, Ich leb Gesund. Nur Obst + Gemüse, ab und zu mal etwas Brot mit Käse, aber mehr eigtl. nicht. Aber ab und zu werd ich "Gezwungen" was richtiges zu Essen, von meinen Eltern. Dabei reicht mir das vollkommen. Dannach fühlt man sich zwar irgendwie Schlecht (Ich kann Frauen verstehn wenn Sie sagen, "Man kann einen Moment genießen Schokolade zu essen, dannach ist es einfach ein scheiß gefühl"...so ähnlich gehts mir wenn ich "Gezwungen" werde. 

Das meine BEIDEN Xbox Controller grade am kaputt gehen sind. (Dabei hab ich nichtmal einen an die Wand geworfen o.ä. aber naja, 3Jahre DIenst da passiert es halt schonmal. S 4/5


----------



## Ceiwyn (7. November 2011)

Naja, wenn ich unter der Woche allein bin, ess ich auch nur wenig. Aber am Wochenende daheim gibts halt immer Hackbraten mit Pommes, Spiegelei und Bratkartoffeln, Reis mit Hühnchen usw. usw. Da ist die ganze Diätwoche wieder für'n Arsch.


----------



## Terrascream (7. November 2011)

wow...ich dachte es hagelt Flames für meine Aussage, von wegen ich würde ja spinnen oder so 

Aber das mit dem schlechten Gewissen ist halt extrem gefährlich...weil du durch sowas relativ zügig in die Ms rutschen kannst <.<


----------



## Sh1k4ri (7. November 2011)

Macht es nen Unterschied, sich abzumagern oder sich vollzufressen ? 

Ich denke nicht.


----------



## Kamsi (7. November 2011)

Terrascream schrieb:


> wow...ich dachte es hagelt Flames für meine Aussage, von wegen ich würde ja spinnen oder so
> 
> Aber das mit dem schlechten Gewissen ist halt extrem gefährlich...weil du durch sowas relativ zügig in die Ms rutschen kannst <.<



was du und andere fremde personen mit euren körper macht ist eure sache

wär ich mit dir verwandt/befreundet wärs was anderes


----------



## Terrascream (7. November 2011)

Kamsi schrieb:


> was du und andere fremde personen mit euren körper macht ist eure sache
> 
> wär ich mit dir verwandt/befreundet wärs was anderes


Mh joa 

Immer noch kein Batman 192987423874982365982365839658329649827346928/5 ICH WILL BATMAN !-.-


----------



## Manowar (7. November 2011)

Im Grunde kann man das wirklich machen, man braucht aber Nahrungsergänzer, damit man weiter an Vitamine, Mineralien etc kommt.
Der Körper geht dann komplett an die Fettreserven.
In der Zeit ist man aber nicht belastbar und würde bei jeder Kleinigkeit umkippen.

Wenn man dann sein Wunschgewicht hat, muss man ganz vorsichtig und bewusst essen, sonst kommts zu 100% zum Jojoeffekt.
Unter Betreuung eines Arztes, kann man so, aber wirklich sehr viel abnehmen. 

Ich machs einfach so.. gesünder essen und viel Sport.
Bislang 10kg Fett weg, dafür 12Kg Muskeln drauf 
Bier bleibt aber trotzdem nicht weg *hüstel


----------



## Edou (7. November 2011)

So änlich wie Mano ist es auch wieder. Ich geh regelmäßig ins Fitnessstudio, und wie gesagt, meine Vitamine nehm ich durch Obst/Gemüse und so weiter. (Klar, ab und zu dann bisschen "gezwungener maßen" *hüstel* Fleisch ist auch dabei) 12Kilo hab ich abgenommen, jetzt ohne die Muskeln die dazu gekommen sind. (So gaaaaaanz langsam  )

Aber ja, mit der Magersucht ist ein problem, bei dem Ich aufpassen muss. Das ist mir schon bewusst, und das will ich eigentlich nicht. =)


----------



## Manowar (7. November 2011)

Du brauchst keine Angst zu haben, dass dich Fleisch dick macht.
Geflügel,Fisch geht immer. Natürlich nicht fettig zubereiten.
Rindflisch geht auch klar


----------



## Edou (7. November 2011)

Ja, da in meiner Familie auch darauf geachtet wird. Meist ist es Fleisch vom Schwein, usw. Leider kann ich da kaum Einwände einbringen, da darauf 0 gehört wird, leider. Und wenn dann ein Spruch kommt "Sitz nicht so viel vorm PC und geh mehr Sport machen, dann nimmste auch ab"...da bekomm ich erst recht das Kotzen. Daher: Leb ich größtenteils Gesund oder Koch halt für mich selbst (was auch sehr Selten ist) ist immerhin mein Wunschberuf. =)

Das mein einer Controller, wie vorhin erwähnt, nun den Tod fand. Ruhe in Frieden, mein Freund. ;_; 5/5


----------



## Sh1k4ri (7. November 2011)

Ihr macht mir alle voll das schlechte gewissen, ich sitz grad mit ner Ofenpizza vorm PC :x

Vielleicht sollte ich auch krass Fitness gehen, pumpen und so. Ich zitiere mal einen "weisen" Mann zum Thema: " Breit gebaut, braun gebrannt, 100 Kilo Hantelbank" 

B2T: Nu ist die Pizza aufgegessen 3/5 :/


----------



## Edou (7. November 2011)

Das hat damit nichts zu tun, und so Muskulös will ich Sicherlich NICHT werden. Aber einfach Sportlich und Gesund für meine größe (183cm) das passende Gewcht und das auch halten. Außerdem bin ich gerne Blass wie ne Leiche (Ok so blass bin ich auch ned, vorallem wenn meine Bäckchen [Die im Gesicht *g*) rot werden!)


----------



## Sh1k4ri (7. November 2011)

So war das auch nicht gemeint, nur laufen bei uns in den Studios solche Leutz vermehrt rum...  Klar ist Sport wichtig, ich geh alle 2 Wochen schwimmen und eig. fast jede Woche joggen. Find laufen in der Natur (ob es nun 25 oder 2° sind) einfach wunderbar, zsm mit der frischen Luft gibt das einen einfach so nen Kick. Bin auch ein sehr sehr blasser Typ und bekomme auch immer von Familien und anderen zu hören "Junge isst du denn auch genug? Bist ja schon wieder so dünn".Eigentlich komisch, weil ich eher das Gegenteil sehe. Und meine Ernährung sagt auch wat anderes


----------



## Saji (7. November 2011)

Gesundheitswahn im Forum... o_O 0,5/5

Macht euch doch einen eigenen Thread auf. 

Ganz vergessen: Amazon hat heute nicht verschickt. 3/5


----------



## Manowar (7. November 2011)

Übertreiben musst du nicht Shikari..
Ich mach dir doch auch nicht deine Hobbies mies oder?

Mir macht das Training irre Spaß, man kann Frust und Ärger dalassen und bekommt dabei noch nen schönen Körper (Ansichtssache).
Ich hab momentan noch ne kleine Wampe, stört mich nicht sonderlich, aber ein mal im Leben muss mal nen Sixpack hin (bzw will ich auf 8% Körperfett) 
Wenn ich dünn wie ein Strich wäre, würde ich fürchterlich aussehen.. muskulös seh ich tausend mal besser aus und die 100kg Hantelbank hab ich schon lange hinter mir  

So Leute haben wir übrigens garnicht bei uns und da bin ich auch froh drum.


----------



## Jester (7. November 2011)

Meine krasse Unmotiviertheit und Faulheit. 5/5
Muss sich was ändern und zwar bald...


----------



## Sh1k4ri (7. November 2011)

Ich mach hier niemanden irgendetwas mies. Es ist nur mein Eindruck, vielleicht liegt es auch an der Stadt/ an der Gegend, wo ich wohne, aber genau die Leute, die man in diesen einem Video sieht, laufen auch bei uns rum. Egal ob in den Studios oder davor, und, ganz ehrlich, da geh ich dann lieber ne Stunde laufen für lau oder schwimmen (was auch nicht immer unproblematisch ist).


----------



## Konov (7. November 2011)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Ich mach hier niemanden irgendetwas mies. Es ist nur mein Eindruck, vielleicht liegt es auch an der Stadt/ an der Gegend, wo ich wohne, aber genau die Leute, die man in diesen einem Video sieht, laufen auch bei uns rum. Egal ob in den Studios oder davor, und, ganz ehrlich, da geh ich dann lieber ne Stunde laufen für lau oder schwimmen (was auch nicht immer unproblematisch ist).



Naja ein gewisses Klientel, das stimmt schon.
Ist bei mir auch so... generell bei allen Fitness Studios die ich gesehen habe.

Aber natürlich kann man nicht alle Leute, die Kraftsport betreiben über einen Kamm scheren. Ausnahmen gibts immer wieder.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (7. November 2011)

Keines falls. Viele Freunde von mir gehen ins Fitnessstudio, und die sehen auch nicht alle aus wie ein Schrank  Es war wie gesagt bloß MEIN Eindruck.


----------



## orkman (7. November 2011)

Saji schrieb:


> Ganz vergessen: Amazon hat heute nicht verschickt. 3/5



dito


----------



## Kamsi (7. November 2011)

ischias im rücken - aua


----------



## Deanne (7. November 2011)

Ich persönlich halte keine Diät und treibe keinen Sport, habe aber keinerlei Gewichtsprobleme. Okay, ich ernähre mich vegan, wodurch viele kalorienreiche Lebensmittel (Wurst, Burger, Döner, Pizza) generell wegfallen, aber ich versuche auch, meinen Alltag so zu gestalten, dass ich halbwegs gesund lebe. 
So nehme ich beispielsweise immer die Treppe, statt dem Aufzug und lege kleine Strecken zu Fuß zurück. Das klingt läppisch, aber auf lange Sicht kann man damit schon gut etwas erreichen.

Man muss keine Diät halten oder sogar hungern, wenn man sich halbwegs gesund ernährt, viel trinkt und darauf achtet, sich ausreichend zu bewegen. 
Dafür braucht man nicht mal in einem Fitnessstudio angemeldet sein, Joggen oder Radfahren bringt genau so viel.


----------



## Alterac123 (7. November 2011)

Oder man wird von Natur aus nicht dick obwohl andere schon 120 KG wiegen würden


----------



## Ceiwyn (7. November 2011)

Es hängt allerdings auch viel von genetischen Faktoren ab wie Stoffwechsel und so weiter. Manche können tonnenweise futtern, ohne zuzunehmen. Ich selbst muss für jedes Kilo ordentlich schwitzen. Etwa 90 Kilometer lang...


----------



## Reflox (7. November 2011)

Alterac123 schrieb:


> Oder man wird von Natur aus nicht dick obwohl andere schon 120 KG wiegen würden



Ein Kumpel von mir, der hat eine zu grosse Bauchspeicheldrüse. Der muss immer essen, da er soviel Magengalle produziert, damit seine Magenschleimhaut nicht angegriffen wird. Der futtert mehr als ich und wird nicht dick.


----------



## orkman (7. November 2011)

Deanne schrieb:


> ich ernähre mich vegan


schon alleine fuer diesen satz wuerde dich mein biochimie lehrer umbringen 
protein mangel etc... lassen gruessen und du hast dann wohl kaum fettreserven im "notfall"


----------



## Rayon (7. November 2011)

veganer essen doch nichts was ein schatten wirft? ^^


----------



## Ceiwyn (7. November 2011)

Lasst die Leute doch essen, was sie wollen. Immer diese Einheitspolizei. Darüber meckern, dass die Veggies einen als Mörder darstellen, aber selbst kaum besser sein...


----------



## Edou (7. November 2011)

Unwissender....es gibt mitlerweile genug Vegane Gerichte, die eben diese "mängel" beheben. Wir sind nichtmehr 1970..:s

Stress in der Familie...5/5


----------



## Deanne (7. November 2011)

orkman schrieb:


> schon alleine fuer diesen satz wuerde dich mein biochimie lehrer umbringen
> protein mangel etc... lassen gruessen und du hast dann wohl kaum fettreserven im "notfall"



Dank dieser Aussage merkt man, dass du absolut keine Ahnung von bewusster und vernünftiger pflanzlicher Ernährung hast. Und ich weiß nicht, warum einige hier ständig meinen, über die Lebensumstände anderer besser Bescheid zu wissen, als diese selbst.

Ich will mich dazu eigentlich nicht äußern, weil ich es ziemlich nervig finde, dass ich jedes mal auf meine angeblichen Mangelerscheinungen angesprochen werde, aber:

Sojaprodukte, Hülsenfrüchte und Nüsse enthalten ausreichend Protein und wenn man weiß, was man essen muss, um alle Nährstoffe abzudecken, kann man sich auch ohne tierische Produkte gesund ernähren. Ich für meinen Teil habe keine Mangelerscheinungen und weniger gesundheitliche Probleme, als viele meiner omnivoren Freunde und Bekannten.

Im übrigen finde ich es ganz schön traurig, dass manche Leute immer noch nicht gelernt haben, die Lebensweisen anderer einfach zu akzeptieren und immer ihre neuklugen Bemerkungen ablassen müssen, die teilweise nur auf Vorurteilen basieren.


----------



## Edou (7. November 2011)

Da muss ich ihr zustimmen. Ehrlich gesagt bewundere ich Deanne und andere Veganer, denn es ist Wirklich schwer (grade am anfang) so zu Leben. Da ich Koch werden möchte interessiert es mich sehr, auch mal so zu Essen, jedoch solange ich Zuhause Wohne schlicht unmõglich. Denn was ist, wenn es wirklich gut ist? Ich meine beim Abnehmen vermisse ich das ganze Fleisch zeug nicht....mal sehn was die Zukunft bringt. Ich kann nur sagen: Es ist verdammt beschissen von jedem (Ob jetzt Umfeld oder Internet) gesagt zu bekommen "du leidest an vitamin mangel, es ist sooo ungesund"...zollt eher mal etwas toleranz und respekt...:s

Kein Wasser im Haus, muss ich raus und nen Kasten reinholen...:s 3/5


----------



## Alux (7. November 2011)

langsam einsetzende Schmerzen, da ich mir heute beim Schlagball die rechte Schulter gezehrt hab 7/5


----------



## Manowar (7. November 2011)

Deanne schrieb:


> Man muss keine Diät halten oder sogar hungern, wenn man sich halbwegs gesund ernährt, viel trinkt und darauf achtet, sich ausreichend zu bewegen.
> Dafür braucht man nicht mal in einem Fitnessstudio angemeldet sein, Joggen oder Radfahren bringt genau so viel.




Ich nehm ja schon zu, wenn ich nur was angucke.
Wenn ich nichts machen würde, wäre ich inzwischen ein ganz klein wenig dicker 


Selbst mich als Fleischfresser, nerven diese Diskussionen über Veganer.
Viele Leute ernähren sich falsch damit, aber wenn man nen bissl Hirnschmalz hat, dann kann man auch damit, sehr gesund und warscheinlich gesünder essen, als viele andere.

Das der Kurs heute so voll war 2/5
Das ich gerade zu schwach bin, mich unter die Dusche zu schleppen


----------



## ZAM (7. November 2011)

Keinen Bock auf garnichts zu haben 3/5


----------



## Schrottinator (7. November 2011)

Rayon schrieb:


> veganer essen doch nichts was ein schatten wirft? ^^



Erst auf Stufe 5


----------



## Deanne (7. November 2011)

Edou schrieb:


> Da muss ich ihr zustimmen. Ehrlich gesagt bewundere ich Deanne und andere Veganer, denn es ist Wirklich schwer (grade am anfang) so zu Leben. Da ich Koch werden möchte interessiert es mich sehr, auch mal so zu Essen, jedoch solange ich Zuhause Wohne schlicht unmõglich. Denn was ist, wenn es wirklich gut ist? Ich meine beim Abnehmen vermisse ich das ganze Fleisch zeug nicht....mal sehn was die Zukunft bringt. Ich kann nur sagen: Es ist verdammt beschissen von jedem (Ob jetzt Umfeld oder Internet) gesagt zu bekommen "du leidest an vitamin mangel, es ist sooo ungesund"...zollt eher mal etwas toleranz und respekt...:s
> 
> Kein Wasser im Haus, muss ich raus und nen Kasten reinholen...:s 3/5



Danke, gut gesagt. Es freut mich, dass es auch hier noch einige Leute gibt, die Respekt und Toleranz für andere Lebensweisen übrig haben.


----------



## schneemaus (7. November 2011)

Ich seh das ähnlich wie Edou. Als ich noch in der Schule war, hab ich auch länger mal versucht, mich vegetarisch zu ernähren, was daheim mehr Stress als sonstwas gebracht hat (meine Eltern sind beide Leute, die gerne viel Fleisch essen). Seit mein Vater dauernd bei seiner Freundin ist, merke ich selbst, wie viel weniger Fleisch ich esse und dafür einfach mal Kartoffeln/Nudeln/Reis mit Gemüse und dementsprechender Würzung. Hab vor ner Weile mal per PN mit Deanne über vegane Ernährung geredet und ein Rezept von ihr bekommen, es ausprobiert, meinem Vater kredenzt und von ihm kam nur: "Mit Fleisch statt mit dem Tofuzeugs würd's ganz gut schmecken" 

Gerade mit der asiatischen Küche geht es wunderbar ohne Fleisch, das konnte ich zumindest für mich feststellen. Und ich kann mir für mich sehr gut vorstellen, mich vegetarisch zu ernähren, wenn ich mal nicht mehr daheim wohne. Und diese Vorurteile gehen selbst mir als (Noch-)Fleischesserin auf den Keks, weil es einfach völlig aus der Luft gegriffen ist mittlerweile. Ich muss sogar sagen, dass mir das fast noch mehr auf den Geist geht als Vegetarier oder Veganer, die jeden, der Fleisch isst, als Unmenschen darstellen, ihm ständig das Schnitzel etc. schlecht machen und so weiter. Deanne gehört da, Gott sei Dank, nicht dazu und deswegen bin ich sehr froh darüber, am Anfang meiner aktiven Zeit hier so liebe Antworten auf meine vielen Fragen zur veganen Ernährung von ihr bekommen zu haben.

BTT: Dieses Thema hier (mal wieder... wie oft eigentlich noch?) 2/5
Meine Katze, die mir heute tierisch auf die Nerven geht, obwohl sie alles hat 4/5


----------



## Alterac123 (7. November 2011)

Essen Veganer nur so Bio Zeugs oder auch Chips und sowas?


----------



## Deanne (7. November 2011)

Alterac123 schrieb:


> Essen Veganer nur so Bio Zeugs oder auch Chips und sowas?



Veganer verzichten auf sämtliche Produkte tierischen Ursprungs. Dazu gehören:

- Eier
- Milchprodukte (Käse, Joghurt, Quark)
- Gelatine
- Honig (bedingt)
- Leder und Wolle

Zudem vermeiden wir zB. auch Hygieneartikel und Kosmetika, die an Tieren getestet wurden.

Ansonsten essen wir alles mögliche und das muss dann auch nicht unbedingt Bio sein. Ich zum Beispiel esse sehr gerne Chip, Pommes und andere ungesunde Sachen, solange sie halt vegan sind. ^^


----------



## Ceiwyn (7. November 2011)

Du machst das also aus Überzeugung, oder? Ich frage nur, weil ein Freund von mir Vegetarier ist. Allerdings weniger aus Gewissensgründen, sondern einfach, weil es ihm nicht schmeckt. Solche gibts also auch. ^^

Ansonsten vertrete ich die These, dass man auch als Fleischkonsument einigermaßen auf das tierische Wohl achten kann. Wenn man allerdings 1 Kg Hackfleisch für 3 Euro kauft, sollte klar sein, dass da etwas nicht stimmt.


----------



## Deanne (7. November 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Du machst das also aus Überzeugung, oder? Ich frage nur, weil ein Freund von mir Vegetarier ist. Allerdings weniger aus Gewissensgründen, sondern einfach, weil es ihm nicht schmeckt. Solche gibts also auch. ^^



Ja, ich mache es aus Überzeugung. Wobei mir Fleisch noch nie geschmeckt hat, aber Fisch, Pudding und Pizza mochte ich schon gerne. ^^


----------



## Ceiwyn (7. November 2011)

Ist das nicht schwer, praktisch für immer auf ehemalige Lieblingsspeisen verzichten zu müssen? Woher holst du da deine Motivation? 
Ist das Gewissen da der alleinige Antrieb?

Übrigens sollten wir mit der Diskussion vielleicht in den Nachtschwärmer umziehen. ^^


----------



## tear_jerker (7. November 2011)

Deanne schrieb:


> Veganer verzichten auf sämtliche Produkte tierischen Ursprungs. Dazu gehören:
> 
> - Eier
> - Milchprodukte (Käse, Joghurt, Quark)
> ...



Kriegt man da nach na Zeit eine art Rainman blick für veganes? stell mir das sehr schwierig vor auf sowas zu achten, dass da nicht doch versteckt milchpulver oder so drin ist.


----------



## Deanne (7. November 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Ist das nicht schwer, praktisch für immer auf ehemalige Lieblingsspeisen verzichten zu müssen? Woher holst du da deine Motivation?
> Ist das Gewissen da der alleinige Antrieb?
> 
> Übrigens sollten wir mit der Diskussion vielleicht in den Nachtschwärmer umziehen. ^^



Naja, weil mir etwas gut schmeckt, heißt es ja nicht direkt, dass es meine Lieblingsspeise ist. Ich mochte diese Gerichte, aber viele andere Dinge hätte ich vorgezogen. Und mittlerweile schmecken mir vegane Alternativen sogar viel besser.



tear_jerker schrieb:


> Kriegt man da nach na Zeit eine art Rainman blick für veganes? stell mir das sehr schwierig vor auf sowas zu achten, dass da nicht doch versteckt milchpulver oder so drin ist.



Ich lese Zutatenlisten immer sehr genau und frage im Restaurant nach oder bestelle Speisen, die von Natur aus vegan sind. Mittlerweile weiß ich sehr gut, was ich essen kann und was nicht. Und das Angebot ist reichhaltiger, als man denken möchte.


----------



## Alterac123 (7. November 2011)

Ich könnt nicht auf Burger und sowas verzichten.


----------



## orkman (7. November 2011)

dass die mods noch immer kraeftig zensieren .... vorhin schon wieder im hickstead thread ... kaum sagt man dass man grundlos ne verwarnung bekommen hat schon wird das ganze zensiert und wegradiert


----------



## orkman (7. November 2011)

Deanne schrieb:


> Dank dieser Aussage merkt man, dass du absolut keine Ahnung von bewusster und vernünftiger pflanzlicher Ernährung hast. Und ich weiß nicht, warum einige hier ständig meinen, über die Lebensumstände anderer besser Bescheid zu wissen, als diese selbst.
> 
> Ich will mich dazu eigentlich nicht äußern, weil ich es ziemlich nervig finde, dass ich jedes mal auf meine angeblichen Mangelerscheinungen angesprochen werde, aber:
> 
> ...



du verstehst mich falsch ... ob du veganer bist , menschenfleisch frisst oder sonst was tust is mir voellig latte ... ich persoehnlich halte nicht viel von veganern/veganischem essen , da fuer mich ein steak dazu gehoert  aber mein biochimie lehrer muss es ja halt nen bissl besser wissen schliesslich is er arzt und macht seinen beruf schon seit mind. 15-20 jahren .... wenn du weisst was du essen musst dann ists ja gut , glueckwunsch  nur schade is das viele es nicht wissen und dann auch noch ihren saeuglingen sowas antun ... 
ich respektiere deine lebensweise , da sie mir komplett latte is ^^, und die neuklugen bemerkungen kommen wie gesagt von nem arzt der biochimie gibt und dir alle , aber wirklich ALLE biochemiechen prozesse von verwandlungen an proteinen , fetten etc sagen kann ... und ich glaub kaum dass 20 jahre praktische erfahrung als vorurteile zaehlen , und die ganzen biochimie buecher auch net 
mfg


----------



## Konov (7. November 2011)

Dies elendigen Halsschmerzen, nerv 5/5


----------



## Ceiwyn (7. November 2011)

Ich glaube, sie regt weniger deine Meinung als solche auf, sondern eher, dass sie sich überhaupt ständig rechtfertigen muss. Heute schon zum 2. mal. ^^


----------



## Deanne (7. November 2011)

orkman schrieb:


> und die neuklugen bemerkungen kommen wie gesagt von nem arzt der biochimie gibt und dir alle , aber wirklich ALLE biochemiechen prozesse von verwandlungen an proteinen , fetten etc sagen kann ... und ich glaub kaum dass 20 jahre praktische erfahrung als vorurteile zaehlen , und die ganzen biochimie buecher auch net



Fakt ist aber, dass sich die Schulmedizin überhaupt nicht ausreichend mit vegetarischer/veganer Ernährung beschäftigt. Und nur weil jemand Arzt ist, muss er keine besonders umfangreiche Ahnung von Ernährung haben. Die meisten Ärzte setzen sich mit alternativen Ernährungsweisen und Heilverfahren überhaupt nicht auseinander und verschreiben lieber Tabletten, als eine Ernährungsumstellung zu empfehlen. Es gibt nicht umsonst Ernährungswissenschaftler UND Ärzte, denn nur, weil man die Stoffwechselprozesse im menschlichen Körper kennt, muss man nicht unbedingt Ahnung davon haben, wie ausgewogene Ernährung auszusehen hat.

Über die Vor- bzw. Nachteile pflanzlicher Ernährung wird seit Jahren in der Forschung gestritten und ich glaube kaum, dass dein Lehrer über so visionäre Erkenntnisse verfügt, um solche pauschalen Urteile abgeben zu können. Ganz abgesehen davon, dass vegetarische/vegane Ernährung vor 20 Jahren noch gar nicht so aktuell war, als dass man sich umfangreich damit beschäftigt hätte.

Ja, mich regt auch nicht deine Meinung an sich auf, sondern die Tatsache, dass ich mich ständig mit Vorwürfen konfrontiert sehe, Mangelerscheinungen zu haben. Mich fragt gar keiner, wie es mir mit meiner Lebensweise geht, sondern ich kriege sofort pauschal an den Kopf geworfen, dass ich als Veganer ganz selbstverständlich an diesem und jenem Mangel zu leiden habe. Und das ist einfach absurd.


----------



## Selor Kiith (7. November 2011)

Halten wir als Schlusswort fest:

Leute die sagen Vegetarier/Veganer sind ungesund sind doof!
Leute die sagen Fleischesser sind ungesund sind doof!
Leute die keine Ahnung haben sind doof!





Haben wir's damit nun abgeschlossen?


----------



## Deathstyle (7. November 2011)

Selor schrieb:


> Haben wir's damit nun abgeschlossen?



Als reger Teilnehmer dieser Diskussion finde ich dass du mich in deine Liste mit einbauen solltest.


----------



## Deanne (7. November 2011)

Selor schrieb:


> Haben wir's damit nun abgeschlossen?



Wenn es nach mir geht, würden wir mit diesem leidigen Thema gar nicht erst anfangen müssen. Aber leider habe ich unüberlegt das böse Wort mit V erwähnt, ohne damit eine Diskussion lostreten zu wollen. Und würden alle das einfach so hinnehmen, anstatt mich ständig belehren zu müssen, müsste man gar nicht erst diskutieren. Meinetwegen können die Mods das Thema auch ganz verbieten, mir wäre es recht.


----------



## zoizz (7. November 2011)

Wer aus eigenen Zwängen heraus die Begründung einer Rechtfertigung gegenüber einer Anschuldigung findet, erkennt ein gewisses Maß an Richtigkeit in der Anschuldigung an ;p


----------



## Deanne (7. November 2011)

zoizz schrieb:


> Wer aus eigenen Zwängen heraus die Begründung einer Rechtfertigung gegenüber einer Anschuldigung findet, erkennt ein gewisses Maß an Richtigkeit in der Anschuldigung an ;p



Da ist natürlich etwas dran, aber wenn man die Leute nicht direkt aufklärt, verhärten sich solche Vorurteile immer mehr und dann ist ein vernünftiges Gespräch über verschiedene Ansichten irgendwann gar nicht mehr möglich.

Und jetzt zurück zum Thema, solange die Diskussion noch auf normaler Ebene geführt wird.


----------



## Noxiel (7. November 2011)

Thread Hijack 5/5 

Wenn ihr Euch über vegane Lebensweisen auslassen und diskutieren wollt, eröffnet bitte einen entsprechenden Thread dazu. Hier wird die Debatte aber jetzt bitte eingestellt. Alles klar?


----------



## zoizz (7. November 2011)

Mathe für BWL

4/5


----------



## Deathstyle (7. November 2011)

zoizz schrieb:


> Mathe für BWL
> 
> 4/5



Stochastik oder was?


----------



## Ol@f (7. November 2011)

Sicher quadratische Gleichung oder Zinseszins :>


----------



## zoizz (7. November 2011)

nee soweit bin ich noch net ^^

lineare optimierung mit Simplex und Matritzenrechnung ...

ich bin wohl zu alt für sowas -.-


----------



## Deanne (8. November 2011)

2/5: Facebook verschluckt meine Beiträge.


----------



## kaepteniglo (8. November 2011)

Dass meine Xbox360 gestern Abend den "Red Ring of Death" erlebt hat. Natürlich aus der Garantiezeit heraus. 70€+MwSt. darf ich jetzt bezahlen.

Und das 1 Woche bevor Halo rauskommt


----------



## Konov (8. November 2011)

Scheiß Erkältung!!! 5/5

Aber immerhin hab ich sie jetzt und nicht in der Prüfungswoche Ende November


----------



## Deanne (8. November 2011)

4/5: Ich bin wegen eines Muskelfaserrisses eine Woche krankgeschrieben und kann weder zur Uni, noch zur Arbeit. Während meine Profs Verständnis haben, verliere ich nun wahrscheinlich meinen Aushilfsjob. Dabei habe ich ein Attest und manche Kollegen fehlen dauernd. Aber naja, ich habe sowieso einen besser bezahlten Job direkt neben meiner Wohnung in Aussicht.


----------



## Konov (8. November 2011)

Deanne schrieb:


> 4/5: Ich bin wegen eines Muskelfaserrisses eine Woche krankgeschrieben und kann weder zur Uni, noch zur Arbeit. Während meine Profs Verständnis haben, verliere ich nun wahrscheinlich meinen Aushilfsjob. Dabei habe ich ein Attest und manche Kollegen fehlen dauernd. Aber naja, ich habe sowieso einen besser bezahlten Job direkt neben meiner Wohnung in Aussicht.



Na dann gute Besserung auch hier!


----------



## Kamsi (8. November 2011)

Deanne schrieb:


> 4/5: Ich bin wegen eines Muskelfaserrisses eine Woche krankgeschrieben und kann weder zur Uni, noch zur Arbeit. Während meine Profs Verständnis haben, verliere ich nun wahrscheinlich meinen Aushilfsjob. Dabei habe ich ein Attest und manche Kollegen fehlen dauernd. Aber naja, ich habe sowieso einen besser bezahlten Job direkt neben meiner Wohnung in Aussicht.



totale idioten solche chefs 

ich hoffe du kriegst den neuen job und das da dein chef und die atmospähre besser ist


ischais 5/5 

inzwischen kann ich zwar wieder einigermassen sitzen aber nich lange - es nervt total


----------



## Deanne (8. November 2011)

100/5: Eine Freundin gibt ihr 6 Monate alte Katze ab, weil sie ihr zu schwierig ist.

Natürlich musste sie unbedingt auch eine haben, nachdem ich meine Katze bekommen habe. Ich habe sie gewarnt, dass nicht jede Katze so brav und zutraulich ist, wie meine, aber sie wusste es ja besser. Und nun ist ihr der Kater nicht verschmust genug und sie schiebt ihn ins Tierheim ab. Das regt mich so auf!


----------



## HitotsuSatori (8. November 2011)

Deanne schrieb:


> 100/5: Eine Freundin gibt ihr 6 Monate alte Katze ab, weil sie ihr zu schwierig ist.
> 
> Natürlich musste sie unbedingt auch eine haben, nachdem ich meine Katze bekommen habe. Ich habe sie gewarnt, dass nicht jede Katze so brav und zutraulich ist, wie meine, aber sie wusste es ja besser. Und nun ist ihr der Kater nicht verschmust genug und sie schiebt ihn ins Tierheim ab. Das regt mich so auf!



Kenn ich von einem Kumpel. Im Endeffekt hat er sie zwar doch behalten, aber es war ein ganzes Stück Arbeit, ihn davon zu überzeugen, dass er sie behalten soll. (Hab die Katze schlichtweg mit einem Kind verglichen und ihn gefragt, ob er selbiges auch einfach ins Heim steckt, wenn es ihm 'nicht lieb genug' oder 'zu scheu' ist. ... Okay, manche Leute machen das vielleicht sogar... >.>) Na jedenfalls halte ich sowas auch für ne absolute Sauerei.

zum Thema: Einseitige Rückenschmerzen! 10/5


----------



## Doofkatze (8. November 2011)

15 Ordner auf meinem Tisch, einer darunter. 

4/5


----------



## HitotsuSatori (8. November 2011)

Ich hab voll Bock auf Spaghetti Bolognese, aber weder Hackfleisch noch Spaghetti da und kann hier nicht weg zum Einkaufen. -.- 100/5


----------



## Ceiwyn (8. November 2011)

WoW einen Tag zu spät abgemeldet... gestern wurde das Abo verlängert. RAGE!


----------



## Doofkatze (8. November 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> WoW einen Tag zu spät abgemeldet... gestern wurde das Abo verlängert. RAGE!




Zurückbuchen + Sperre genießen.


----------



## Ceiwyn (8. November 2011)

Doofkatze schrieb:


> Zurückbuchen + Sperre genießen.



Das wäre dann wohl meine allerletzte Sperre.


----------



## tear_jerker (8. November 2011)

HitotsuSatori schrieb:


> zum Thema: Einseitige Rückenschmerzen! 10/5




sicher das es rückenschmerzen und keine nierenschmerzen sind?


----------



## teppichleiste (8. November 2011)

MODERN WARFARE 3 AUSVERKAUFT!!!!!! *RAGE* 436247623625465435645653623564/5 -.-


----------



## Sh1k4ri (8. November 2011)

Das mir mein PC mal wieder den Tag versaut... 50/5 -.-*


----------



## Edou (8. November 2011)

teppichleiste schrieb:


> MODERN WARFARE 3 AUSVERKAUFT!!!!!! *RAGE* 436247623625465435645653623564/5 -.-



Battlefield 3 > MW3. :>

B2T: Heute mMn. wieder zu viel gegessen. :/ 3/5


----------



## Alux (8. November 2011)

Ich finde einfach kein vernünftiges Kernbild von der Antimaterie-Annihilation aus Illuminati, sieht einfach Episch aus und willst als Desktophintergrund 8/5

siehe 1:17





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=5DiTeDAtPj8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## tonygt (8. November 2011)

Edou schrieb:


> Battlefield 3 > MW3. :>
> 
> B2T: Heute mMn. wieder zu viel gegessen. :/ 3/5



Jeder nicht shooter> wieder ein neues Shooter Game


----------



## iShock (8. November 2011)

kann keine Server mehr bei TF2 joinen.... 3/5 (kein bock 10gb neu runterzuladen)...


Schokolade fast alle 4/5 *heul*


----------



## HitotsuSatori (8. November 2011)

tear_jerker schrieb:


> sicher das es rückenschmerzen und keine nierenschmerzen sind?



Ja, da bin ich mir sicher. Es sei denn, ich habe eine Wanderniere, die sich unter dem Schulterblatt versteckt. ^^


----------



## Raema (8. November 2011)

Alux schrieb:


> Ich finde einfach kein vernünftiges Kernbild von der Antimaterie-Annihilation aus Illuminati, sieht einfach Episch aus und willst als Desktophintergrund 8/5



Schau dir mal die Seite hier an: 
http://gallery.artofgregmartin.com/

Vielleicht ist da ja was passendes dabei. Sind zwar nicht direkt Bilder der Explosion oder ähnliches, aber ein paar Bilder treffen einigermaßen den Stil der Explosion.


Morgen extra zur Post latschen und ein Paket abholen ... 2/5 (aber nur, weil mein T-Shirt endlich da ist )


----------



## Ol@f (8. November 2011)

Kollege bei X-Factor raus, schade dieses Mal hätte ich es ihm wirklich gegönnt. 3/5


----------



## orkman (8. November 2011)

dass mein inet wieder mucken macht


----------



## Doofkatze (9. November 2011)

Leute, die in WoW Schlachtzüge daran bewerten, wie gut sie mit ihrer Top Stammgruppe durchrasen.

6/5

Wer einen Boss schon kennt, bevor er schwächer gemacht wird, hat es immer einfacher als jene, die sich erst in den Boss hereinfühlen müssen.


----------



## orkman (9. November 2011)

Dass blizz meint dass wow noch immer zu schwer ist


----------



## Gutgore (9. November 2011)

wie kann auf der dhl seite stehn das ichd as parket schon habe , obwohl ich garnichts habe? wtf..


100000000000000000000/5


----------



## HitotsuSatori (9. November 2011)

Gutgore schrieb:


> wie kann auf der dhl seite stehn das ichd as parket schon habe , obwohl ich garnichts habe? wtf..
> 
> 
> 100000000000000000000/5



Wenn das Paket beim Nachbarn (oder im falschem Haus...) abgegeben wurde, kommt das schon mal vor. ^^ Wenn es sich nicht einfindet, DHL kontaktieren. Hatte das Problem auch schon.


----------



## Gutgore (9. November 2011)

nachbarn nehmen hier nichts an , dürfen die auch garnicht...war ja nichtmal ne benachrichtigung in meinen briefkasten (was sie ja machen müssen selbst wenn das beim nachbar abgegeben wurde) von daher versteh ich das irgendwie gerade garnicht. Den mein dhl mann der hie rimme runterwegs ist war vorhin in der straße und der hatte nichts dabei. :/


----------



## Sh1k4ri (9. November 2011)

Der ganze abge*uckte Tag heute 10/5 -.-


----------



## Raema (9. November 2011)

Gutgore schrieb:


> nachbarn nehmen hier nichts an , dürfen die auch garnicht...war ja nichtmal ne benachrichtigung in meinen briefkasten (was sie ja machen müssen selbst wenn das beim nachbar abgegeben wurde) von daher versteh ich das irgendwie gerade garnicht. Den mein dhl mann der hie rimme runterwegs ist war vorhin in der straße und der hatte nichts dabei. :/



Bei mir ist es letztens vorgekommen, dass mein Paket auch erstmal "verschwunden" war. Laut Bestellstatus ist es zugestellt worden, ich habe aber nix bekommen. Auch im Briefkasten war keine Benachrichtigung dass bzw welcher Nachbar es angenommen hat. Nach etwas suchen auf der Seite der DHL-Paketverfolgung habe ich eine Option gefunden um den tatsächlichen Empfänger des Paketes anzeigen zu lassen (dafür muss nur die Postleitzahl des eigentlichen Empfängers angegeben werden). Nachgeschaut, Empfänger gefunden und Paket geholt.


----------



## Gutgore (9. November 2011)

Raema schrieb:


> Bei mir ist es letztens vorgekommen, dass mein Paket auch erstmal "verschwunden" war. Laut Bestellstatus ist es zugestellt worden, ich habe aber nix bekommen. Auch im Briefkasten war keine Benachrichtigung dass bzw welcher Nachbar es angenommen hat. Nach etwas suchen auf der Seite der DHL-Paketverfolgung habe ich eine Option gefunden um den tatsächlichen Empfänger des Paketes anzeigen zu lassen (dafür muss nur die Postleitzahl des eigentlichen Empfängers angegeben werden). Nachgeschaut, Empfänger gefunden und Paket geholt.



oO danke ..diese information hat mir wirklich weitergeholfen...angeblich hats tatsächlich meine nachbarin...nur ist sie nicht da gerade -.- und verstehen tuh ich mich mit ihr eigtl auch ned ...naja mal sehn


----------



## Reflox (9. November 2011)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Der ganze abge*uckte Tag heute 10/5 -.-



Kann ich so übernehmen.


----------



## Deanne (9. November 2011)

3/5: Massenweise Anfragen von Leuten, die Freitag irgendwas mit mir unternehmen wollen und ich weiß nicht, wem ich zusagen soll.


----------



## tear_jerker (9. November 2011)

telekomtechniker sollte zwischen 14h und 20h vorbeikommen unsere inet störung beheben, obwohl ich 8-14h wollte. tja für eine terminänderung hätte man 10 werktage gebraucht. also heute extra wichtige vorlesungen  geschwänzt und freunde eingespannt zur ablöse und der techniker kam nicht. 10/5 !!!


----------



## Manowar (9. November 2011)

Deanne schrieb:


> 3/5: Massenweise Anfragen von Leuten, die Freitag irgendwas mit mir unternehmen wollen und ich weiß nicht, wem ich zusagen soll.



Mir!

Dass noch nicht Wochenende ist..ich mag einfach nur die Füße hochlegen.. Akku ist leer! 5/5


----------



## Deanne (9. November 2011)

Manowår schrieb:


> Mir!



Wie selbstbewusst! Doof nur, dass drei andere Leute schneller waren. ^^


----------



## Manowar (9. November 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Viel öfter verkrafte ich das nicht mehr!


----------



## Deanne (9. November 2011)

Die anderen Verabredungen habe ich jetzt so arrangiert, dass ich mir für jede Person an einem anderen Tag Zeit nehme. 

@Manowar: Tja, ich bin eine vielbeschäftigte Frau und tanze auf allen Hochzeiten. Mich trifft man nur zufällig, einen Termin kriegt man schlecht. ^^


----------



## Manowar (9. November 2011)

Deanne schrieb:


> Die anderen Verabredungen habe ich jetzt so arrangiert, dass ich mir für jede Person an einem anderen Tag Zeit nehme.
> 
> @Manowar: Tja, ich bin eine vielbeschäftigte Frau und tanze auf allen Hochzeiten. Mich trifft man nur zufällig, einen Termin kriegt man schlecht. ^^



Nicht für jeden!  

Gute Nacht


----------



## Deanne (9. November 2011)

Manowår schrieb:


> Nicht für jeden!
> 
> Gute Nacht



Sei nicht so garstig!!

So, genug OT.


----------



## tonygt (10. November 2011)

tear_jerker schrieb:


> telekomtechniker sollte zwischen 14h und 20h vorbeikommen unsere inet störung beheben, obwohl ich 8-14h wollte. tja für eine terminänderung hätte man 10 werktage gebraucht. also heute extra wichtige vorlesungen geschwänzt und freunde eingespannt zur ablöse und der techniker kam nicht. 10/5 !!!



Normal hättest du eigentlich mit rechnen können und in die VL gehen können 

Das jedes mal wenn ich in ne Sneak gehe nen Horrofilm kommt und ich mir sowas nicht geben muss 5/5


----------



## Deanne (10. November 2011)

5/5: Wieder mal von einem Kumpel versetzt worden. Jedes mal sagt er Treffen eine halbe Stunde vorher ab, weil er angeblich Fieber hat. Das war definitiv das letzte mal, dass ich Knabbereien und Getränke besorge. In Zukunft kann er das mit anderen Leuten machen.



tonygt schrieb:


> Das jedes mal wenn ich in ne Sneak gehe nen Horrofilm kommt und ich mir sowas nicht geben muss 5/5



Immer, wenn ich da bin, läuft ein Wirtschaftsdrama.


----------



## Selor Kiith (10. November 2011)

Unidentifizierter Schmerz, Rippenlastig, linksseitig... autsch 2/5


----------



## Konov (10. November 2011)

Deanne schrieb:


> 5/5: Wieder mal von einem Kumpel versetzt worden. Jedes mal sagt er Treffen eine halbe Stunde vorher ab, weil er angeblich Fieber hat. Das war definitiv das letzte mal, dass ich Knabbereien und Getränke besorge. In Zukunft kann er das mit anderen Leuten machen.



Was fürn Depp! Wenn jemand nur für mich Knabbereien und Getränke besorgen würde, würde ich aber PRONTO auf der Matte stehen. ^^


----------



## Deathstyle (10. November 2011)

Normalerweise bringe ich als Gast son Shit mit.
@Selor, verdreht?

Das ich heute Abend eigentlich mit ner Freundin ins Kino wollte, ich aber malwieder nicht weiß ob das jetzt tatsächlich angeht. 1/5.
/edit lols, bekomme genau jetzt ne SMS wo sie mich bittet das wir morgen gehen - was mir tatsächlich ganz gut passt.


----------



## Kamsi (10. November 2011)

man wacht morgen auf und hat gleich magenkrämpfe 5/5


----------



## Ceiwyn (10. November 2011)

Zeit-Online-Kommentatoren...



> Malen Sie doch nicht alles schwarz und weiß. Computerspiele und insbesondere Gewaltspiele sind nicht 'weiß' und gut, sie sind böse und korrumpieren jede Seele eines Jugendlichen. Ich rede aus Erfahrung, nicht nur die gestiegerte mediale Aufmerksamkeit lässt mich zu meiner Einschätzung kommen - die Jugendkriminalität und Mordrate korreliert mit der vergesellschaftsfähigmachen von Gewaltspielen.


----------



## Konov (10. November 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Zeit-Online-Kommentatoren...




LOL sicher dass das nicht komplett ironisch gemeint war? Wenn nicht:


----------



## Ellesmere (10. November 2011)

Martini...Check!
Süssigkeiten...Check!
...öhm...
....
....keine singenden Kinder ...

4/5

Was mich dabei aufregt, es gab Jahre, wo ich keine Süssigkeiten im Haus hatte und "Hundertschaften" an Kindern an der Tür klingelten. Nun bin ich "bewaffnet" und nix


----------



## Königmarcus (10. November 2011)

Ellesmere schrieb:


> Was mich dabei aufregt, es gab Jahre, wo ich keine Süssigkeiten im Haus hatte und "Hundertschaften" an Kindern an der Tür klingelten. Nun bin ich "bewaffnet" und nix



naja, dafür freut sich das eigene ich dann umso mehr


----------



## Ellesmere (10. November 2011)

Königmarcus schrieb:


> naja, dafür freut sich das eigene ich dann umso mehr



Nö- ich bin quasie "Süssigkeiten-Vegetarier" ... Nicht, weil ich Süssigkeiten Aufgrund von Diäten entsage, sondern weil ich sie nicht mag. Noaja, freut sich der Besuch...


----------



## MrBrownie (10. November 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Zeit-Online-Kommentatoren...


 
hast du den Kommentar darunter geschrieben ? 

10. So leicht kann man sichs auch machen
Ich habe von einem generellen Waffenverbot gesprochen. Wie sollen Geistesgestörte dann ihre Tat vollbringen? Mit dem Küchenmesser? Millionen Spieler haben sich noch nie etwas zu Schulden kommen lassen und wegen einer Handvoll Verrückte werden sie alle in die gleiche Schublade gesteckt.

Aber gut, dass die Politik ein Verbot nie durchsetzen wird. Linkspartei, Piraten und nicht zuletzt auch das BVerfG würden sich immer dagegen aussprechen. Da können die konservativen Möchtegern-Jugendversteher poltern wie sie wollen.

Übrigens spiele ich seit ich fünf bin gewalttätige Comuputerspiele, habe aber noch niemals ein Tier geschweige denn einen Menschen verletzt. Ich bin auch kein Bahnhofspenner geworden, sondern Jura-Student. Und auf meine Freunde trifft dies ebenso zu. Wie passt das also in diese "Theorie", dass Spiele ALLE Jugendlichen verrohen lassen würden?


----------



## Alux (10. November 2011)

Da ich jetzt ne PS3 hab dacht ich mir ich guck mal was so der Preis für die Assassin´s Creed Brotherhood CE ist (AC1, AC2 hab ich schon, ACR ist seit nem Monat vorbestellt) und dachte: WTF!! Der Preis für die PS3 Version 145€für XBox lächerliche 70. Ich mein das bei beidem ist das gleiche drin und das Teil ist schon einem Jahr draußen 5/5


----------



## Saji (10. November 2011)

Alux schrieb:


> Da ich jetzt ne PS3 hab dacht ich mir ich guck mal was so der Preis für die Assassin´s Creed Brotherhood CE ist (AC1, AC2 hab ich schon, ACR ist seit nem Monat vorbestellt) und dachte: WTF!! Der Preis für die PS3 Version 145€für XBox lächerliche 70. Ich mein das bei beidem ist das gleiche drin und das Teil ist schon einem Jahr draußen 5/5



Ganz einfach: weil's sich auf der PS3 wohl besser verkauft hat, während es bei der Xbox360 mehr oder minder in den Regalen liegen blieb. ^^ Angebot und Nachfrage.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (10. November 2011)

Familientreffen am WE, 3 Jahre konnte ich mich drücken aber nun muss (soll) ich mit -.- Dieses WE ist aber SO verdammt viel los :/ 10000/5


----------



## tonygt (10. November 2011)

Alux schrieb:


> Da ich jetzt ne PS3 hab dacht ich mir ich guck mal was so der Preis für die Assassin´s Creed Brotherhood CE ist (AC1, AC2 hab ich schon, ACR ist seit nem Monat vorbestellt) und dachte: WTF!! Der Preis für die PS3 Version 145&#8364;für XBox lächerliche 70. Ich mein das bei beidem ist das gleiche drin und das Teil ist schon einem Jahr draußen 5/5



145 Euro für nen Game oder versteh ich da grad was falsch


----------



## Reflox (10. November 2011)

Meine Nussallergie! 5/5 Das waren doch nur 3 Schoko-Fresh verteilt auf 2 Stunden! oh Magen warum denn nur? ._.


----------



## Dominau (11. November 2011)

http://www.soundwavefestival.com/lineup

Das mit abstand geilste Lineup das ich je gesehn hab .. aber viel zu weit weg 

5/5


----------



## Deanne (11. November 2011)

5/5: Innerhalb der letzten zwei Tage wurden drei Verabredungen, auf die ich mich echt gefreut habe, abgesagt. Und ich habe mir dafür Zeit genommen und Termine freigehalten. Es ist zum kotzen.


----------



## schneemaus (11. November 2011)

Mit Manowar wäre dir das nicht passiert!  So, wie der sich immer Mühe gibt 

BTT: Dass meine Mutter hier seit ner Stunde über's Fernsehen die Wohnung mit Kölscher Karnevalsmusik beschallt. Prinzipiell hab ich da nix gegen, aber vor Januar kann ich mit Karneval einfach *nichts* anfangen. Wenn es dann auf Rosenmontag zugeht, ja, aber für mich beginnt bald die Weihnachtszeit, da ist in meinem gehirneigenen Saisonkalender kein Platz für Karneval.


----------



## Lari (11. November 2011)

Was Unitymedia für WLan-Router dazu verkauft bei einer 64k Leitung.... absolut realitätsfremd. 5/5


----------



## Kamsi (11. November 2011)

Sw tor Wartungsarbeiten 

da ist man mal krank und wurde frisch in die beta geladen und dann server down 3/5


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (11. November 2011)

Ich will unbedingt Skyrim suchten aber ich bin zu arm ._. 5/5


----------



## -DILLIGAD- (11. November 2011)

Gerade aktuell irgendwie ....garnix. Nicht aufregen ist auch viel angenehmer. ;-)


----------



## Deathstyle (11. November 2011)

Muss die Bude aufräumen und das Bad putzen :f 1/5.


----------



## tear_jerker (11. November 2011)

ich bin grad richtig angepisst, nachdem der telekomtechniker schon am mittwoch nicht wie vereinbart kam und ich einen neuen termin für heute 8-14h ausgemacht hatte, werde ich jetzt um 13h von vodafone angerufen, damit man mir sagen kann das ich jetzt einen termin für nächsten mittwoch habe.  unendlich/5


----------



## Konov (11. November 2011)

Deanne schrieb:


> 5/5: Innerhalb der letzten zwei Tage wurden drei Verabredungen, auf die ich mich echt gefreut habe, abgesagt. Und ich habe mir dafür Zeit genommen und Termine freigehalten. Es ist zum kotzen.



Das passiert bei dir häufiger oder?? Ich les das bestimmt schon zum fünften Mal von dir hier ^^
Mein Beileid!

Was mich aufregt? Nachher noch 4 Stunden Schule. 2/5


----------



## Deanne (11. November 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Das passiert bei dir häufiger oder?? Ich les das bestimmt schon zum fünften Mal von dir hier ^^
> Mein Beileid!



Ja, sind immer die gleichen Leute, denen ich dann doch wieder eine Chance gebe. Unzuverlässigkeit ist zudem auch ziemlich weit verbreitet, wie es mir scheint.


----------



## Konov (11. November 2011)

Deanne schrieb:


> Ja, sind immer die gleichen Leute, denen ich dann doch wieder eine Chance gebe. Unzuverlässigkeit ist zudem auch ziemlich weit verbreitet, wie es mir scheint.



Hmm pauschal kann man das sicherlich nicht sagen, es kommt eben immer auf die Leute an. 
Wenn ich irgendwo nicht hingehen will, geb ich auch vernünftige Gründe an oder sag dass ich keinen Bock hab. Kurzfristige Absagen passieren mir eher selten, kann aber auch mal vorkommen.


----------



## Deathstyle (11. November 2011)

Wenns nicht gerade nen Date ist kann ich Verabredungen tendenziell garnicht absagen weil ich sowas immer kurzfristig festmache. Auch Leute die einen ständig fragen ob man am WE da und da ist.. meine Standardantwort auf sowas ist immer "mal sehen" weil ich einfach keine Lust habe mich da festzulegen.


----------



## bkeleanor (11. November 2011)

Meine Welt ist so eben wie ein Kartenhaus zusammengebrochen und das nur weil 3D Drucken so verflucht teuer ist. 5/5


----------



## Tilbie (11. November 2011)

Heute noch nen Zahnarzt-Termin    3/5


----------



## tonygt (11. November 2011)

Das Skyrim sich derzeit nich Installieren lässt dank Steam. Omfg ich will eine scheiss Offline Spiel spielen und kann es nicht spielen weil ein Online Server überlastet ist, scheiss Spieleindustrie, scheiss Raubkopierer, scheiss Kopierschutzt OVer9000/5


----------



## Kamsi (11. November 2011)

die raubkopierer sind nicht schuld dranne - sie wollen damit eher die leute zu den konsolen fassungen bringen die einfacher und billiger zu erstellen sind


----------



## Manowar (11. November 2011)

Nichts zu tun Heute + pure Langeweile 5/5


----------



## HitotsuSatori (11. November 2011)

Ninja-Invites von irgendwelchen bescheuerten Twink-Gilden. Nein, ich will nicht von euren tollen 11 Gildenstufen profitieren, ich will auch keine lustigen Gespräche im Gildenchat und erst recht will ich nicht gemeinsam questen. -.- Wenn ich das wollte, wäre ich mit diesem Char in meiner Gilde. 100/5


----------



## Selor Kiith (11. November 2011)

Deanne schrieb:


> 5/5: Innerhalb der letzten zwei Tage wurden drei Verabredungen, auf die ich mich echt gefreut habe, abgesagt. Und ich habe mir dafür Zeit genommen und Termine freigehalten. Es ist zum kotzen.


Dafür war ich gestern allein im Kino, weil sich niemand gefunden hat der überhaupt absagen könnte... ^^"


----------



## tonygt (11. November 2011)

Kann mir irgend jemand nen Link zu einer externen Quelle vom 1.1. Skyrim Patch posten, keinen Bock auf 13% 7 Stunden zu warten nachdem ich jetzt schon 3 Stunden Patche für ein scheiss Offline Rollenspiel boa wie mich sowas aufregt 5/5


----------



## Ellesmere (11. November 2011)

Selor schrieb:


> Dafür war ich gestern allein im Kino, weil sich niemand gefunden hat der überhaupt absagen könnte... ^^"



Oh...*Taschentuch reich *...

Mein Pc ist drei Jahre alt und hat keinen Monitorplatz mehr und ansonsten hab ich nur noch eine Xbox..also Skyrim hätte mich wirklich gereizt  5/5


----------



## kaepteniglo (11. November 2011)

tonygt schrieb:


> Kann mir irgend jemand nen Link zu einer externen Quelle vom 1.1. Skyrim Patch posten, keinen Bock auf 13% 7 Stunden zu warten nachdem ich jetzt schon 3 Stunden Patche für ein scheiss Offline Rollenspiel boa wie mich sowas aufregt 5/5



Wird es bei Steam-Spielen nicht geben. Anderfalls: Konsole


----------



## Konov (11. November 2011)

tonygt schrieb:


> Das Skyrim sich derzeit nich Installieren lässt dank Steam. Omfg ich will eine scheiss Offline Spiel spielen und kann es nicht spielen weil ein Online Server überlastet ist, scheiss Spieleindustrie, scheiss Raubkopierer, scheiss Kopierschutzt OVer9000/5



Hmm da musste nen schlechten Moment erwischt haben. Bei mir war die Installation inklusive Online Update innerhalb von 15 Minuten erledigt...


----------



## worldofhordcraft (11. November 2011)

Das ich Skyrim nicht spielen kann, weil es anscheinend gerade nicht verfügbar ist. Warum auch immer. 4/5

Edit: Das es jetzt geht, ich aber eine Stunde warten muss bis der dämliche Patch installiert ist -.- 4/5


----------



## Saji (11. November 2011)

Wieder nur Scheiße an den Hacken, ehrlich. TuneUp Utilities 2012 Upgrade mit AVG Internet Security 2012 gekauft. TuneUp läuft bestens wie immer, nur bekommt man statt der Internet Security Suite nur das Anti Virus, obwohl selbst in der Rechnung von der Suite die Rede ist. Für 25 Euro kann man eigentlich nicht meckern, nur finde ich es eine Frechheit nicht das zu liefern was man gekauft hat. Der Support darf sich über meine eMail freuen, holla die Waldfee. 9001/5


----------



## tonygt (11. November 2011)

worldofhordcraft schrieb:


> Das ich Skyrim nicht spielen kann, weil es anscheinend gerade nicht verfügbar ist. Warum auch immer. 4/5
> 
> Edit: Das es jetzt geht, ich aber eine Stunde warten muss bis der dämliche Patch installiert ist -.- 4/5



Also ich habe sage und schreibe 4 Stunden gepatcht. Für ein Offline Spiel boa eh könnt ich mich den ganzen Tag drüber aufregen. Scheiss Stream.


----------



## worldofhordcraft (11. November 2011)

Skyrim-Patch runtergeladen, Spiel ist bei mir jetzt auf Englisch...super toll -.- 3/5


----------



## Alterac123 (11. November 2011)

im Sportunterricht tanzen zu müssen 2/5


----------



## B-R-A-I-N (11. November 2011)

Alterac123 schrieb:


> im Sportunterricht tanzen zu müssen 2/5


Probiers mit "Glow" von Madcon.
Das sieht doch in der Gruppe ganz cool aus 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=vsYP2kx4MIs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Alterac123 (11. November 2011)

Wir tanzen Disko Fox -.-


----------



## B-R-A-I-N (11. November 2011)

Alterac123 schrieb:


> Wir tanzen Disko Fox -.-



Hmmm....ja....dann fallen mir jetzt auch keine positiven Argumente mehr ein....


----------



## Kamsi (12. November 2011)

mein telekom mr100 receiver hat sich aufgehangen mittem im spielfilm 

er blinkt und leuchtet und zeigt kein bild mehr


----------



## tear_jerker (12. November 2011)

swtor beta key bekommen aber keinen vernünftigen inet zugang zur zeit 4/5


----------



## Konov (12. November 2011)

Alter falter... es ist sooo kalt geworden, gefühlte -20 Grad draußen 1/5


----------



## FreezeHit (12. November 2011)

Dass mein MW3 im Multiplayer nicht funktioniert.  undefinierbar/5
SO KALT 5/5


----------



## Saji (13. November 2011)

Noobtuber in BF3 4/5

Getoppt wird das nur noch von den Mörsernoobs, die sich auf irgendwelchen Bergen oder Hausdächern verschanzen, wo man so normal zu Fuß nicht hoch kommt, und alles wegbomben. 5/5


----------



## Alux (13. November 2011)

kalt weil Heizung nur bis 22 Uhr läuft 5/5
gewissen Leute 7/5


----------



## Sh1k4ri (13. November 2011)

Alux schrieb:


> kalt weil Heizung nur bis 22 Uhr läuft 5/5



Bei uns läuft sie auch nur von 7-23 uhr... -.-

Erkältung aufgesackt... 5/5


----------



## Konov (13. November 2011)

Bei mir is die Heizung die ganze Nachtdurchgelaufen, an meiner Fensterscheibe lief heut Morgen schon das Kondenswasser runter


----------



## Diaboltz (13. November 2011)

In WoW das Alteractal wenn das Spiel 45min geht und wir am verlieren sind. 
Und dazu noch Leute schreiben zergen macht Fun.


----------



## tonygt (14. November 2011)

Scheiss Rätsel in Skyrim ich hasse Rätsel in Games  5/5


----------



## tear_jerker (14. November 2011)

wobei die doch zum großteil recht einfach sind. einzig bei der drachenklaue musste ich mal eben google anschmeißen^^ das die lösung dann so billig ist..., hätte man auch selbst drauf kommen können^^


----------



## The Paladin (14. November 2011)

Meine Schwester 5/5

Sie: Na los, du sollst fortgehen für eine Nacht. Komm in die Bar oder Disco.
Ich: Nein, ich habe keine Lust, ich stehe nicht auf laute Musik und Alkohol
Sie: Du bist so ein Homo, du und deine scheiß Freunde im Teamspeak
Ich: Da sind wenigstens ehrliche Menschen drinnen mit denen man reden kann, nicht solche Drogenabhängigen Freunde wie du sie hast.
Sie: Du wirst trotzdem fortgehen, du kannst nicht auf ewig am Computer sein.
Ich: Wenn ich fortgehe, dann ist es tagsüber im SCN in Wien oder Donau-City in Wien mit ein paar Freunden. Kein Alkohol und keine Geldverschwendung.
Sie: Ja, gehe nur mit deinen schwulen Freunden in die Schwulenbar, du wirst schon sehen, du WIRST fortgehen mit mir und meinen Freunden.
Ich: Wenn ich NEIN sage heißt es NEIN und damit AUS, DU kannst NICHT darüber entscheiden ob ICH fortgehen WILL oder nicht. VERSTEHST DU DAS?
Sie: Schaut mich wütend an und sagt, du wirst schon sehen.


Ich fasse es nicht, ich habe den Führerschein, den Wehrdienst habe ich abgeleistet, die Schule abgeschlossen. Mir fehlt nur noch ein Job und etwas Zeit, dann kann ich endlich ausziehen.


----------



## Kamsi (14. November 2011)

nachrichten - wieder wird nur über die rechten gesprochen aber das die linken gewalt und attentate inzwischen genauso schlimm sind ist der politik egal

5/5


----------



## zoizz (14. November 2011)

jede kriminelle Handlung mit einer Todesursache wird inzwischen mit "terroristischen Akt" beschrieben. Dadurch verliert das Wort an Bedeutungsschwere und ... ach was rege ich mich eigentlich über dieses drecks Journalistenpack noch auf 5/5

&#8364;: /agree @Kamsi
Allgemein Nachrichten regen mich auf - dann doch lieber die Tageszeitung.


----------



## Bastikch (14. November 2011)

Menschen, die eine Lebenseinstellung nicht akzeptieren -.- 	5/5


----------



## iShock (14. November 2011)

15° im Zimmer und Heizung kaputt..... yay


naja bins gewohnt 3/5 x_x


----------



## tonygt (14. November 2011)

tear_jerker schrieb:


> wobei die doch zum großteil recht einfach sind. einzig bei der drachenklaue musste ich mal eben google anschmeißen^^ das die lösung dann so billig ist..., hätte man auch selbst drauf kommen können^^



Genau wieder vor so einer Tür steh ich . Bin bei der Barden Quests und hab kp wie ich die Wandzeichnungen deuten soll um zu Blicken was ich wie in welcher Reihenfolge benutzen muss und Google hilft nicht.


----------



## Skatero (14. November 2011)

Meine LoL-Elo sinkt und sinkt. Schon 1358 D: 3/5


----------



## H2OTest (14. November 2011)

Kaum spiel ich net mit Tonygt pwne ich -,- ist krass, warum funktioniert das net zusammen? 5/5


----------



## Saji (14. November 2011)

Skatero schrieb:


> Meine LoL-Elo sinkt und sinkt. Schon 1358 D: 3/5







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=FQphkQBYNBs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




'nuff said.

Ich hab mich mal wieder total überfressen... 2/5


----------



## tear_jerker (14. November 2011)

das die drachen in skyrim bisher nee ziemliche lachnummer sind. da haut mich nen Riese mit einem schlag aus den latschen aber son drache kriegt mich nicht unter 50% hp ?  3/5


----------



## Norua (15. November 2011)

Einerseits bin ich sauer das ich auf Skyrim bis Montag warten musste weil ich es mir bei Amazon bestellt habe und dann
schockiert gemerkt habe das man es dann auf steam aktivieren muss. (hätt ichs am freitag gleich bei steam kaufen können-.-)
...3/5............


----------



## Konov (15. November 2011)

Komplettlösungen und Tipps zu Skyrim... dieses Spiel muss man selbst entdecken. Jede Hilfe macht das Flair doch völlig kaputt.  1/5

Also Finger weg von Komplettlösungen zu Skyrim. ^^


Was mich noch aufregt?
Im Moment mal wieder so ziemlich alles 5/5


----------



## Amalia85 (15. November 2011)

Das ich heute beim Pokern gewonnen habe aber das Geld an schuldner zuruck zahlen muss..heul!
Meine kleine Katze die alles im Haus kaputt macht!


----------



## Dolgrim (15. November 2011)

H2OTest schrieb:


> Kaum spiel ich net mit Tonygt pwne ich -,- ist krass, warum funktioniert das net zusammen? 5/5


Duo Queue Elo. Ihr bekommt zusammen stärkere Gegner ;-)
Noch 1 1/2 Stunden arbeiten und das mit nervigen Kunden am Telefon ... 2/5


----------



## Alterac123 (15. November 2011)

Amalia85 schrieb:


> Das ich heute beim Pokern gewonnen habe aber das Geld an schuldner zuruck zahlen muss..heul!
> Meine kleine Katze die alles im Haus kaputt macht!



Dann solltest du das spielen auch dabei belassen...


----------



## tonygt (15. November 2011)

Dolgrim schrieb:


> Duo Queue Elo. Ihr bekommt zusammen stärkere Gegner ;-)
> Noch 1 1/2 Stunden arbeiten und das mit nervigen Kunden am Telefon ... 2/5


Also ich Regel die Games fast immer 
Vieleicht ist mein Elo einfach viel höher als Dejaadee seins


----------



## Potpotom (15. November 2011)

Das es so ein Mist wie 'verlieben, Liebe, vermissen' etc.pp. gibt... für nix gut, macht nur Kummer der Scheiss.
5/5


----------



## Dolgrim (15. November 2011)

tonygt schrieb:


> Also ich Regel die Games fast immer
> Vieleicht ist mein Elo einfach viel höher als Dejaadee seins


Ist im Prinzip egal welcher Elo höher ist  Wenn ich mit einem Kumpel Duo Queue ranked mache, bekommen wir auch Gegner die teilweise 100 Elo mehr haben als wir. Wenn ich alleine spiele sind es immer um die 50 Elo.

So wird sich das ganze auch in Normal Games verhalten. Alleine gewinnt man vielleicht öfter, aber zusammen machts einfach mehr Spaß


----------



## Konov (15. November 2011)

Potpotom schrieb:


> Das es so ein Mist wie 'verlieben, Liebe, vermissen' etc.pp. gibt... für nix gut, macht nur Kummer der Scheiss.
> 5/5



 Word! Dem schließe ich mich ohne Wenn und Aber an.


----------



## worldofhordcraft (15. November 2011)

Diese dämlichen Drachen in Skyrim die ich einfach ums verrecken nicht vom Himmel holen kann und die mich ignorieren -.- 3/5


----------



## B-R-A-I-N (15. November 2011)

worldofhordcraft schrieb:


> Diese dämlichen Drachen in Skyrim die ich einfach ums verrecken nicht vom Himmel holen kann und die mich ignorieren -.- 3/5



Mit nem übergroßem Steak anlocken 


BTT:

Lernen... 4/5


----------



## Selor Kiith (16. November 2011)

Irgendein lustiger Sekundenausfall der Stromversorgung... Schrecksekunde, weil PC einfach aus ging... 5/5


----------



## orkman (16. November 2011)

gestern 6 stunden non stop an ner biochimie arbeit geschrieben die wir noch bis donnerstag abgeben muessen ... dann mit freunden beschlossen die resultate von ner anderen gruppe zu nehmen weil manche daten zuviel zeit gebraucht haetten um alles zu erklaeren , fazit: 6 stunden fuer die catz 

heute 8 stunden uni und dann ab nach hause und arbeit fertigschreiben ...


----------



## HitotsuSatori (16. November 2011)

Meine Mutter, in deren Wortschatz 'Rücksicht' nicht vorkommt. 100/5


----------



## Alux (16. November 2011)

ACR IST NICHT DA!!!!!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 /5


Hat geheißen 1-3 Werktage Lieferzeit. Montag Vormittag kam Bestätigung das weggeschickt wurde. Sollte also schon hier sein.


----------



## Kamsi (16. November 2011)

bis zu 18 uhr werden päckchen und pakete geliefert 


swtor neuer patch nur das der patch 20 gb gross ist und den alten clienten ergänzt

was mein provider diesen monat von mir denkt wohl ^^ wären ja dann mit dem neuen clienten schon 50 gb


----------



## Alux (16. November 2011)

Kamsi schrieb:


> bis zu 18 uhr werden päckchen und pakete geliefert



normalerweise kommts zwischen 7-12 Uhr, ka bis wann die Österreichische Post ausliefert


----------



## Konov (16. November 2011)

Dass ich am Samstag abend mit (fast) der ganzen Familie und diversen Bekannten zum Gänseessen eingeladen bin, aber irgendwie nicht wirklich Lust habe.
Außerdem gehen jetzt die Vorabiklausuren los und ich bin damit beschäftigt mir den Mist reinzuprügeln. Ich hasse es, anderen Leuten erklären zu müssen, dass es mir einfach gerade nicht passt und ich meine Ruhe haben will, OHNE dass gleich alle beleidigt sind. 5/5

Achja und mein Fuß tut weh 3/5


----------



## Kamsi (16. November 2011)

axxo bist ösi ^^


Gutefrage net sagt solang sie mit dem schlitten durchkommt und google sagt 
  MO - SA Zwischen 07:00 und 19:00 SA bis 15:00.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (16. November 2011)

tierische Nackenschmerzen -.- 5/5


----------



## tonygt (16. November 2011)

Das Skyrim sich auf einmal einfach aufhängt oder beendet 5/5


----------



## Konov (17. November 2011)

tonygt schrieb:


> Das Skyrim sich auf einmal einfach aufhängt oder beendet 5/5



Hmm bis jetzt liefs bei mir fehlerfrei. Es hat sich bei mir erst ein einziges Mal von selbst beendet.


----------



## tonygt (17. November 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Hmm bis jetzt liefs bei mir fehlerfrei. Es hat sich bei mir erst ein einziges Mal von selbst beendet.



Bei mir tat es das die letzten 24 Spielstunden auch keine RUckler kein gar nichts. Bis ich in der Hexenhöhle war und alles niedergeschnetzelt hab und irgendwie ham die Magie Effekt in Combi mit Werwolf meinen Pc gekillt.


----------



## Konov (17. November 2011)

tonygt schrieb:


> Bei mir tat es das die letzten 24 Spielstunden auch keine RUckler kein gar nichts. Bis ich in der Hexenhöhle war und alles niedergeschnetzelt hab und irgendwie ham die Magie Effekt in Combi mit Werwolf meinen Pc gekillt.



Jo manchmal sinds die kleinen Dinge... gibt auch Leute die von Grafikfehlern berichten, wenn sie längere Zeit zocken (2 Stunden +).
Vielleicht kann ja der angekündigte Patch das gröbste beheben. ^^


----------



## Doofkatze (17. November 2011)

Das Restaurant der Wahl 5555/5!

Ich gebe morgen ein Essen für meine Familie aus.

Letztes Jahr waren wir in Oberhausen, haben uns auf der Mitte des Weges der jeweiligen Entfernung getroffen und waren beim Pfefferkönig.

Da gab es Steakplatten. Kroketten, Pommes, verschiedenes Gemüse (Erbsen, Möhren, Speckbohnen) und dann verschiedene Arten von kurzgebratenem Fleisch.

Dieses Jahr haben wir uns auf den Niederrhein-Standort geeinigt.

Zur Auswahl standen: Das Restaurant in 200 Meter Entfernung. Dort waren wir mal auf einem Grillabend, der absolut perfekt!!! war, am 50. Geburtstag meiner Mutter haben die das Buffet geliefert, beim 80. der Mutter ihres Lebensgefährten waren wir nochmal dort, alle 3 Male mehr als genug zu essen.

2. Das Restaurant im Dorf, 2500 Meter Entfernung. Dort waren beide mehrfach essen. Angeblich genauso gut, aber eben billiger als erstes Restaurant.

In der Erwartung, das meine Mutter zahlen würde, hat sie mich gebeten, mich doch bitte für Nr. 2 zu entscheiden. Mir kam es ganz recht, ich wusste das ich zahlen würde und wäre ja billiger davon gekommen.

So also der Anruf am Sonntag Abend: Reservierung sowie Emailadresse angegeben, um eine Speisekarte zugeschickt zu bekommen. Gleichzeitig vorab beschrieben, das ich übrigens KEINE einzelnen Gerichte nehmen werde, sondern wieder was auf den Tisch stellen lassen möchte, andem sich jeder bedienen darf wie er will.
Montag Abend...keine Email
Dienstag Abend...keine Email
Mittwoch Abend...
Ich sage meiner Mutter, das ich nun bei Restaurant Nr. 1 anrufen werde, da sich 2 nicht meldet. Sie freut sich darauf.
Restaurant 1 sagt mir ab.

Ich rufe meine Mutter erneut an, habe den Lebensgefährten in der Leitung. Erkläre ihm das Problem, beginne zu beschreiben, was wir letztes Jahr hatten und das ich es genauso perfekt haben möchte, wie im Vorjahr. Er will sich darum kümmern.

Nach einiger Zeit: "ja...ich habe gerade mal mit dem Gastwirt gesprochen, den kenn ich ja schon was länger...ich habe ihm gesagt, wie du dir das vorstellst, er will dir heute abend noch eine Email an deine Adresse schicken, er hatte die irgendwie falsch verstanden (trotz mehrmaliger Buchstabierung) und will nun, das du das absegnest"

Nu ratet mal, wer immer noch keine Email zugeschickt bekommen hat...

Tempus FUGIT!


----------



## Potpotom (17. November 2011)

Komische Restaurants habt ihr da, was sind das für Klitschen? 


Ich würde es aber mal ganz frech mit einem super altmodischen aber dennoch schnellen Anruf versuchen.

DU: Hallo... ich möchte bla bla Morgen, noch Kapazitäten frei?
ER: Jupp
DU: Danke, bis Morgen.

Thema durch...


----------



## schneemaus (17. November 2011)

Potpotom schrieb:


> Komische Restaurants habt ihr da, was sind das für Klitschen?
> 
> 
> Ich würde es aber mal ganz frech mit einem super altmodischen aber dennoch schnellen Anruf versuchen.
> ...



Die 200 Meter hinlaufen wäre auch noch ne Alternative.


BTT: erkältet 2/5. Nur 2/5, weil ich dadurch grad mehr Zeit zum Skyrim Zocken hab, richtig schlimm wär's erst, wenn das noch nicht draußen wär


----------



## Doofkatze (17. November 2011)

Nicht falsch verstehen, reserviert ist der ganze Kram ja schon seit Sonntag in Restaurant 2, also der Tisch. Nur ich habe eben einen außergewöhnlichen Wunsch. Eben ein Essen für mehrere Personen, bei dem alles in Schüsseln bzw. Tabletts serviert wird, sodass sich jeder frei nach Laune und Hunger bedienen kann. Und dafür muss der Gastwirt eigentlich halt n vernünftigen Preisvorschlag machen.

Leider wird das mit dem hinlaufen nicht ganz so einfach gehen. Ich bin zwar nicht fußlahm, aber es sind von Essen bis zum Niederrhein angenehme 80 km. Daher haben wir uns ja im Vorjahr auf halber Höhe in Oberhausen getroffen 

Anruf...Auch da bin ich eigen. Ich hocke im Büro. Zwar ist hinter mir keiner, der auf meinen Bildschirm starrt, allerdings will ich nicht so weit gehen, jetzt auch noch privat zu telefonieren. Und da die Stimmung hier teilweise sowieso recht angespannt ist, werde ich auch nicht fragen, sondern bis heute Abend warten.


----------



## Manowar (17. November 2011)

Keine klaren Antworten zu bekommen.. 5/5

Ich: "Wann bist du hier?" 
Derp: " Ich bin 12 Minuten vorm Westhofener Kreuz, muss dann noch zu Firma Herp und fahr noch kurz an die Tanke"
Ich "Und eine Antwort auf meine Frage?"
Derp "jetzt nerv mal nicht"




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Potpotom (17. November 2011)

Ich: Denke werde später wieder da sein.
Sie: Man quält keine Tiere!
Ich: Bitte? Wie kommst du denn jetzt darauf?
Sie: Ach vergiss das wieder.
Ich: Erm... 
Sie: Ich will nicht drüber reden!

5/5

Was soll sowas?


----------



## seanbuddha (17. November 2011)

Unsere blöde Sonderschülerin aus der WG (Die jetzt auf einer Berufsschule ist) fährt im Rahmen eines Berufspraktikums nach Schottland.(Sie kann 0 Englisch, und damit meine ich wirklich NULL) Da fragt man sich doch wie bescheuert das deutsche Bildungssystem ist . Ich wär da viel lieber hingefahren und wenigstens kann ich als Gymi Englisch 5/5


----------



## tear_jerker (17. November 2011)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Unsere blöde Sonderschülerin aus der WG (Die jetzt auf einer Berufsschule ist) fährt im Rahmen eines Berufspraktikums nach Schottland.(Sie kann 0 Englisch, und damit meine ich wirklich NULL) Da fragt man sich doch wie bescheuert das deutsche Bildungssystem ist . Ich wär da viel lieber hingefahren und wenigstens kann ich als Gymi Englisch 5/5



im rahmen einer weiterbildung wird sie daraus aber mehr lernen während du bekanntes nur festigen würdes, aber ich verstehe die frustration dahinter


----------



## seanbuddha (17. November 2011)

tear_jerker schrieb:


> im rahmen einer weiterbildung wird sie daraus aber mehr lernen während du bekanntes nur festigen würdes, aber ich verstehe die frustration dahinter



Da ist nix an Weiterbildung.
Ausserdem sieh es mal so:
Ich habe ca. mehr als 3 Monate (Nicht am stück!) in Italien in Ferien verbracht. So. Kann ich jetzt Italienisch? Nein!
So ähnlich ist es auch mit ihr und Schottland.


----------



## Legendary (17. November 2011)

Potpotom schrieb:


> Ich: Denke werde später wieder da sein.
> Sie: Man quält keine Tiere!
> Ich: Bitte? Wie kommst du denn jetzt darauf?
> Sie: Ach vergiss das wieder.
> ...



Tja...Frauen sind ab und zu dumm wie 10 Meter Feldweg. Daran können wir Männer nix ändern, diese Skrupellosigkeit unvorhersehbar zur Zicke zu werden, die man an die Wand klatschen könnte...das ist halt einfach episch. 


Immer noch erkältet, ist aber schon besser 2/5


----------



## Kamsi (17. November 2011)

http://www.sueddeutsche.de/panorama/u-bahn-schlaeger-in-berlin-vor-gericht-getrieben-von-deutschenhass-1.1192625

Ich wette wenn das opfer sich gewehrt hätte und fliehen hätte gekonnt hätte es noch ne anzeige wegen ausländer hass bekommen aber die ausländer dürfen ja bei uns alles aber sobald man sich wehr heisst du böse nazi du

5/5


----------



## Alux (17. November 2011)

Ich dachte ich mach mal ne kurze ACR Pause um fix die Daylies mit mein Priester zu machen. Und schon wieder nerven die Soundeinstellungen von WoW tierisch 4/5


----------



## FreezeHit (17. November 2011)

Activision Support FUUUUUUU!/5
 Langweiligster Tag seit langem 2/5
 Nichts zu zocken  1/5


----------



## Reflox (17. November 2011)

Anno 2070 draussen und ich kanns erst am Samstag holen 3/5


----------



## Jester (17. November 2011)

Wer mir wohl morgen BF3 zulegen, muss jedoch sowohl Morgen- als auch Samstagabend arbeiten. Durchzocktes Wochenende (zudem sturmfrei!) adé! 3/5


----------



## HitotsuSatori (18. November 2011)

Gleich Uni! 10/5


----------



## Kamsi (18. November 2011)

das neue buffedrating system bei den newskommentar - kein plus oder minus nur noch ein gefällt mir button

2/5


----------



## Edou (18. November 2011)

Dass, in Battlefield 3, dir deine scheiß Teamkollegen ständig im weg rumrennen und sobald man zum Schuss ansetzt und auf Distanz einen Erledigen könnte, sie ins Feuer laufen. 5/5 -.-*

Oder wenn man selbst abgeschossen wird, (kein problem bis dahin, kann passieren) man Belebt wird und dann ein Scheiß Panzer dir den weg Blockiert. 3/5

ODER...diese noobs mit ihren Raketenwerfern auf offenem Gebiet....das macht keinen Spaß. 5/5

ODER im Klassenauswahlmenü sich einfach mal so die Klasse wechselt weil man den Stick falsch trifft....bei BFBC2 war das besser gelöst. <.< 2/5


----------



## ZAM (18. November 2011)

Embargo-Aufhebungen (für Presse) kurz vor Feierabend an einem Freitag... 101239019239123/5


----------



## Kamsi (18. November 2011)

ihr könnte die buffed user mit sw tor account als presse praktikanten ausweisen und pünktlich feierabend machen ^^


----------



## Sh1k4ri (18. November 2011)

dass Gronkh bei YT gesperrt wurde... 10/5 .___.


----------



## Edou (18. November 2011)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> dass Gronkh bei YT gesperrt wurde... 10/5 .___.



WTF?!
OMFG TÖTET YOUTUBE ;_;


----------



## Sh1k4ri (18. November 2011)

Edou schrieb:


> WTF?!



Hat wohl ne Verwarnung bekommen und da er schon 3 hatte (wegen den ominösen Adflylinks) wurde er nun entgütig gesperrt. Glaube die geht nach 14 Tagen weg, aber so lange ohne Gronkh ?


----------



## Petersburg (18. November 2011)

Internet Stecker durch gebrannt over ninethousand / 10


----------



## Edou (18. November 2011)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Hat wohl ne Verwarnung bekommen und da er schon 3 hatte (wegen den ominösen Adflylinks) wurde er nun entgütig gesperrt. Glaube die geht nach 14 Tagen weg, aber so lange ohne Gronkh ?



;_;


----------



## Kamsi (18. November 2011)

wie schafft man das ?

und wer ist gronkh ?


----------



## Edou (18. November 2011)

Kamsi schrieb:


> wie schafft man das ?
> 
> und wer ist gronkh ?



....Ein Let´s Player auf Youtube der Typ ist sowas von Awesome. Sarazar ist auch noch Ok. =)

Seine Minecraft LP´s sind....Legen....wait for it...dairy.


----------



## Alterac123 (18. November 2011)

Das FB posten meiner Kameraden, ich meine:

Das Mädchen das du fett genannt hast? Sie starb an einer Überdosies Diätpillen. Das Mädchen das du hässlich genannt hast? Sie brauchte Stunden für Makeup, weil sie hoffte, dass Menschen sie dann mögen. Den Jungen, den du ausgegrenzt hast? Er wurde genug daheim misshandelt. Siehst du den Mann mit den hässlichen Narben? Er kämpfte für seine Heimat. Der Junge über den du dich lustig gemacht hast, weil er weinte? Seine Mutter ist tot. Poste das in deinem Status wenn du gegen Mobbing bist. Ich glaube 95% von euch werden das nicht posten, aber ich bin mir sicher, dass meine Freunde die ein Herz haben, das Posten werden.

wird doch nix verändern, eher wirkt es so, als ob sie denken dass sie nun gute Menschen wären...


----------



## orkman (18. November 2011)

Alterac123 schrieb:


> Das FB posten meiner Kameraden, ich meine:
> 
> Das Mädchen das du fett genannt hast? Sie starb an einer Überdosies Diätpillen. Das Mädchen das du hässlich genannt hast? Sie brauchte Stunden für Makeup, weil sie hoffte, dass Menschen sie dann mögen. Den Jungen, den du ausgegrenzt hast? Er wurde genug daheim misshandelt. Siehst du den Mann mit den hässlichen Narben? Er kämpfte für seine Heimat. Der Junge über den du dich lustig gemacht hast, weil er weinte? Seine Mutter ist tot. Poste das in deinem Status wenn du gegen Mobbing bist. Ich glaube 95% von euch werden das nicht posten, aber ich bin mir sicher, dass meine Freunde die ein Herz haben, das Posten werden.
> 
> wird doch nix verändern, eher wirkt es so, als ob sie denken dass sie nun gute Menschen wären...



jop hasse ich auch ... oder die typen und maedels die in ner beziehung sind und sich oeffentlich jeden tag auf FB schreiben : du bist die liebe meines lebens , ich liebe dich , ich denke viel an dich ... kussi bussi schmatz 

sowas nervt mich weils erstens aussieht wie wenn man im kindergarten sei und 2tens das ganze net privat gemacht wird sondern auch noch oeffentlich damit die andern es likn *kotz*


----------



## Kamsi (18. November 2011)

kettenbriefe der generation web 2.0 ^^

damals gabs noch kettenbrief in schriftform wenn du den brief nicht weiterleiten tuest wirst nie glücklich usw ^^


----------



## HitotsuSatori (18. November 2011)

Dass die ganzen neuen PC-Spiele so abartig teuer sind! Das sind ja mittlerweile 1:1 übernommene DM-Preise... -.- Frechheit! 100/5


----------



## Legendary (18. November 2011)

Alterac123 schrieb:


> Das FB posten meiner Kameraden, ich meine:
> 
> Das Mädchen das du fett genannt hast? Sie starb an einer Überdosies Diätpillen. Das Mädchen das du hässlich genannt hast? Sie brauchte Stunden für Makeup, weil sie hoffte, dass Menschen sie dann mögen. Den Jungen, den du ausgegrenzt hast? Er wurde genug daheim misshandelt. Siehst du den Mann mit den hässlichen Narben? Er kämpfte für seine Heimat. Der Junge über den du dich lustig gemacht hast, weil er weinte? Seine Mutter ist tot. Poste das in deinem Status wenn du gegen Mobbing bist. Ich glaube 95% von euch werden das nicht posten, aber ich bin mir sicher, dass meine Freunde die ein Herz haben, das Posten werden.
> 
> wird doch nix verändern, eher wirkt es so, als ob sie denken dass sie nun gute Menschen wären...



Diesen Scheißdreck gabs schon vor 11 Jahren als ich im Jahr 2000 mit dem Internet so richtig angefangen hab damals in ICQ und Chats. Da wurde so ein Dreck noch per E-Mail verschickt, Gott sei Dank gibts das nicht mehr. Erbärmlich, dass sowas immer noch klappt. Weil doch jeder mit 3 Gehirnzellen wissen sollte, dass das eh nur erfundener Bullshit ist. 


Toll, jetzt reg ich mich über diese scheiß Kettenshitmails auf 6/5!


----------



## ZAM (18. November 2011)

HitotsuSatori schrieb:


> Dass die ganzen neuen PC-Spiele so abartig teuer sind! Das sind ja mittlerweile 1:1 übernommene DM-Preise... -.- Frechheit! 100/5



Dann wären es 120€/Spiel


----------



## HitotsuSatori (18. November 2011)

ZAM schrieb:


> Dann wären es 120€/Spiel



Das stimmt nicht. Ich habe hier eine damals zum Release gekaufte Version von Anno 1602 liegen, auf der ist das Preisschild noch drauf und es kostete 49,99 DM. Als neues Spiel vollkommen normal; es wären also ungefähr 25 Euro heute.


----------



## Alux (19. November 2011)

Kalt /5


----------



## Legendary (19. November 2011)

HitotsuSatori schrieb:


> Das stimmt nicht. Ich habe hier eine damals zum Release gekaufte Version von Anno 1602 liegen, auf der ist das Preisschild noch drauf und es kostete 49,99 DM. Als neues Spiel vollkommen normal; es wären also ungefähr 25 Euro heute.



Und ich kann mich noch erinnern, dass die CD Version von Monkey Island 2 100 DM gekostet hat.


----------



## win3ermute (19. November 2011)

AÖ-Ravenation schrieb:


> Und ich kann mich noch erinnern, dass die CD Version von Monkey Island 2 100 DM gekostet hat.



Zu Atari VCS-Zeiten kosteten die Dinger teilweise zwischen 120,- und 150,- DM - natürlich gab's auch Sonderangebote.

Amiga-Spiele bezahlte man ebenfalls recht teuer; Standard-Preis lag zwischen 80,- - 100,- DM.

Zu "Glanzzeiten" ("Monkey Island", "Wing Commander" etc.) zwischen 70,- - 100,- DM. Kassenbelege und Anzeige dazu hatte ich in einer ähnlichen Diskussion mal gepostet. 

Dazu muß man auch bedenken, daß der Aufwand sehr viel geringer war, Spiele zu entwickeln - allerdings waren auch die verkauften Einheiten nicht so hoch wie heute.


----------



## iShock (19. November 2011)

kein bock auf nichts >-< 5/5


keine Idee für Weihnachtsgeschenke 3/5 x-x


----------



## Kamsi (19. November 2011)

wegen merkels alleingang im atomausstieg hat mein stromanbieter mir angekündigt das mein strom künftig monatlich 6 euro mehr kostet bei meinen alten verbrauch

die merkel ist wirklich schlimm - die sollte man endlich mal absetzen sie lässt von jedem land freiwillig ficken und zahlt deren geld und macht komische alleingänge die das volk ausbanden muss 

555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555/55555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555


----------



## Ceiwyn (19. November 2011)

Kamsi schrieb:


> wegen merkels alleingang im atomausstieg hat mein stromanbieter mir angekündigt das mein strom künftig monatlich 6 euro mehr kostet bei meinen alten verbrauch
> 
> die merkel ist wirklich schlimm - die sollte man endlich mal absetzen sie lässt von jedem land freiwillig ficken und zahlt deren geld und macht komische alleingänge die das volk ausbanden muss
> 
> 555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555/55555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555



Und du glaubst ernsthaft, dass der Strom ohne den Ausstieg nicht gestiegen wäre? ^^ Dann hätte man halt einen anderen Vorwand gefunden. Vielleicht das kalte Wetter derzeit.


----------



## Saji (19. November 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Und du glaubst ernsthaft, dass der Strom ohne den Ausstieg nicht gestiegen wäre? ^^ Dann hätte man halt einen anderen Vorwand gefunden. Vielleicht das kalte Wetter derzeit.



So sehe ich das auch. Die finden immer einen mehr oder weniger plausiblen Grund für eine Erhöhung. 2/5

Was mich sonst noch aufregt? Ich mache nichtsahnend den Postkasten auf und schon fallen mir gleich drei Absagen entgegen. Damit ist das Wochenende von Grund auf versaut. 4/5


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (19. November 2011)

Extra nach Köln und dann fällt das Spiel aus -.- 5/5


----------



## iShock (19. November 2011)

mal ein Edit zu vorhin... friere wie bekloppt und glaub ich krieg Fieber -_- immer schön zum Wochenende 4/5 da ich mit schlafen + rumgammeln nix verpasst hab :S


----------



## Sh1k4ri (20. November 2011)

das Gefühl irgendwie garnicht geschlafen zu haben... 5/5


----------



## Tyro (20. November 2011)

Die übliche Sonntags-Langeweile, wenn man nichts zu tun hat! -.- 5/5


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (20. November 2011)

Skyrim hat mich total geil auf nen Met gemacht und meine bestellte Flasche ist gestern nicht angekommen ._. 2/5


----------



## Konov (20. November 2011)

Der ganze Weihnachtskommerz der jetzt so richtig in Fahrt kommt 5/5


----------



## Olliruh (20. November 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Sowas macht mich aggressiv. 
Mimimimimi 1000/5


----------



## HitotsuSatori (20. November 2011)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Sowas macht mich aggressiv.
> Mimimimimi 1000/5



Es macht dich aggressiv, dass Leute was gegen Tierquälerei haben? Lass dich mal behandeln!


----------



## Olliruh (20. November 2011)

HitotsuSatori schrieb:


> Es macht dich aggressiv, dass Leute was gegen Tierquälerei haben? Lass dich mal behandeln!



Nein ich sehe nur keinen zusammenhang zwischen Hunden die getöted werden und der EM.
Ich meine die Tiere werden ja nicht geopfert oder so.


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (20. November 2011)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Nein ich sehe nur keinen zusammenhang zwischen Hunden die getöted werden und der EM.
> Ich meine die Tiere werden ja nicht geopfert oder so.



Dir ist schon klar das die ganzen Tiere verbrannt werden damit das Land international, während der EM, einen guten Eindruck hinterlässt ja?


----------



## Olliruh (20. November 2011)

SWeeT_mushrOOms schrieb:


> Dir ist schon klar das die ganzen Tiere verbrannt werden damit das Land international, während der EM, einen guten Eindruck hinterlässt ja?



Was für mich persönlich aber nicht am Land ,sondern an unserer Gesellschaft liegt.
Ich meine ,90% von den Leuten die das auf facebook geteilt haben ,zeigen mit den Finger auf andere sind sich aber selber zu Schade einen dieser Hunde zu adoptieren,oder noch viel Schlimmer sind das auch die Leute die es abartig und unhygenisch finden ,wenn Streuner vor ihrem Hotel oder in der Stadt rumlaufen...


----------



## Reflox (20. November 2011)

SWeeT_mushrOOms schrieb:


> Dir ist schon klar das die ganzen Tiere verbrannt werden damit das Land international, während der EM, einen guten Eindruck hinterlässt ja?



Und dann stellt man sich noch vor, wie Strassentiere in der Ukraine unter Krankheiten und Parasiten in ihren Tod siechen, wenn sie nicht verhungern. 

Da haben sie bestimmt auch Freude an ihrem Leben.


----------



## Legendary (20. November 2011)

SWeeT_mushrOOms schrieb:


> Dir ist schon klar das die ganzen Tiere verbrannt werden damit das Land international, während der EM, einen guten Eindruck hinterlässt ja?



Und ihr glaubt die Scheiße? 


Ist ja nicht so, dass nicht fast jede Meldung die so aufgemacht ist reiner Bullshit ist und natürlich rasenden Absatz auf Facebook und Co findet um die Massen zu berühren. Und dann interessierts doch eh keinen, grad auf Facebook ist doch jeder nur noch anonym, tut scheinheilig so als würde er Mitgefühl zeigen...nicht das ich es nicht schlimm finden würde wenn es wirklich so wäre, Tierquälerei ist abartig.


----------



## Olliruh (20. November 2011)

Reflox schrieb:


> Und dann stellt man sich noch vor, wie Strassentiere in der Ukraine unter Krankheiten und Parasiten in ihren Tod siechen, wenn sie nicht verhungern.
> 
> Da haben sie bestimmt auch Freude an ihrem Leben.



^this,danke.

Ich meine ich find es auch nicht gut,aber man muss hier mal Realitätsnah bleiben.

Und eine Quellen angabe gibt es auch nicht.


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (20. November 2011)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Was für mich persönlich aber nicht am Land ,sondern an unserer Gesellschaft liegt.
> Ich meine ,90% von den Leuten die das auf facebook geteilt haben ,zeigen mit den Finger auf andere sind sich aber selber zu Schade einen dieser Hunde zu adoptieren,oder noch viel Schlimmer sind das auch die Leute die es abartig und unhygenisch finden ,wenn Streuner vor ihrem Hotel oder in der Stadt rumlaufen...



Ich glaube nicht das zur WM in Deutschland Straßentiere verbrannt wurden.
Und natürlich gibt es überall Mitläufer die die Aufmerksamkeit dringend nötig haben, aber das ist für mich noch lange kein Grund die ganze Aktion als Mimimi abzutun.

EDIT: Genau verbrennen ist immer ein guter Lösungsansatz. Realitätsnah gelöst
BTW http://www.handelsblatt.com/panorama/aus-aller-welt/ukrainische-regierung-untersagt-tiertoetungen/5858870.html
Man muss jetzt nicht so tun als wär das alles nur ein Hirngespinst


----------



## Olliruh (20. November 2011)

SWeeT_mushrOOms schrieb:


> Ich glaube nicht das zur WM in Deutschland Straßentiere verbrannt wurden.
> Und natürlich gibt es überall Mitläufer die die Aufmerksamkeit dringend nötig haben, aber das ist für mich noch lange kein Grund die ganze Aktion als Mimimi abzutun.



Ändert das was daran das die meisten Touristen keine Streuner in den Straßen wollen ? 
Also ich seh in Deutschenstädten selten Streuner ,mh komisch.

Aha.
Eigene Meinung = Aufmerksamkeit Süchtig


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (20. November 2011)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Aha.
> Eigene Meinung = Aufmerksamkeit Süchtig



Liest du deine eigenen Texte?



> Ich meine ,90% von den Leuten die das auf facebook geteilt haben ,zeigen mit den Finger auf andere sind sich aber selber zu Schade einen dieser Hunde zu adoptieren,oder noch viel Schlimmer sind das auch die Leute die es abartig und unhygenisch finden ,wenn Streuner vor ihrem Hotel oder in der Stadt rumlaufen...



Was hat deine Argumentation mit dem Problem zu tun?
Du erzählst einen von Gesellschaft und bösen 90%
Was hat das mit der Tierbeseitigung zu tun?
Macht es das weniger Schlimm für dich?

Am Anfang war dir nichtmal der Bezug zur EM klar und jetzt teilst du deine tiefschürfenden Gedanken zur Gesellschaft mit mir?

So und jetzt würd ich gerne wenigstens einen zum Thema passenden Beitrag verfassen:
Mein Bezirk stellt sich selbst ein Armutszeugnis aus. Von etwa 30.000 Wahlberechtigten nehmen 6000 ihr Recht wahr.
4/5 Weil proNRW vorraussichtlich 3% verliert. Trotzdem ist das traurig


----------



## Reflox (20. November 2011)

Jetzt mal ganz ehrlich, es gibt Zahlen, wieviele Menschen für das Geld in Südafrika hätten überleben können, was die für die WM Stadien ausgegeben haben. Und dafür gab es auch keine Aktion! Aber für Tiere, die so oder so langsam und qualvoll sterben, macht man einen riesen Terror.


----------



## Saji (20. November 2011)

Es regt mich nicht auf, aber ich finde es... unverschämt. Gerade auf 4Players entdeckt, weil ich mich zwischen Skyrim und Saints Row The Third nicht entscheiden kann und daher ein bissel in den Berichten schmökern wollte.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Abgesehen davon, das es meine Sache ist, ob und wie ich Werbung blocke, muss ich mich deswegen nicht von einem zweitklassigen Onlineportal dafür "bashen" lassen. Für mich die Unverschämtheit des Tages. 5/5


----------



## tonygt (21. November 2011)

SWeeT_mushrOOms schrieb:


> Ich glaube nicht das zur WM in Deutschland Straßentiere verbrannt wurden.
> Und natürlich gibt es überall Mitläufer die die Aufmerksamkeit dringend nötig haben, aber das ist für mich noch lange kein Grund die ganze Aktion als Mimimi abzutun.
> 
> EDIT: Genau verbrennen ist immer ein guter Lösungsansatz. Realitätsnah gelöst
> ...



Man vergleiche jetzt mal das Facebook mit dem da geschriebenen. 
Sry aber die Anspielung auf KZs und eine Zahl die nichtmal bestätigt ist, kann man dies sehr wohl als großen Bullshit und aufmerksamtkeis Masche sehen. 

Das EM/WM Olympiaden, Hessentage, Welttage weiß der kuckuck was für Veranstalltungen, in denen sich ein Land präsentiert, fast immer als Nebeneffekt haben das entweder unsummen ausgegeben werden, die anders wo dringender gebraucht oder es drastische Maßnahmen gibt, sollte irgendwie jeder geblickt haben.
War in Afrika so war in China so wird in der Ukraine nicht anders sein und was Hessentage oder Landesgartenschau etc. für Folgen hat weiß jeder der schon mal eine bei sich in der Stadt oder Umgebung hatte und sich ein bisschen mit der Landespolitk auseinadersetzt.

Wäre eher mal für Botschaften auf denen steht schaft mehr von den Unötigen Veranstalltungen ab oder lass sie in den selben Ländern öfter statt finden damit man nicht immer alles umbauen muss.

BTT: Sowas regt mich auf 5/5
Seit 7 Games im Draft Mode immer Last Pick und ich muss immer AD oder Support spielen, woll die beiden Rollen die ich im Vergleich zu den anderen Deutlich schlechter beherrsche 5/5


----------



## heinzelmännchen (21. November 2011)

Da steht man schon auf, fährt zur Uni und was passiert: Dozent is krank -.-

ein toller Start in die Woche, zumal die beste Veranstaltung ausgefallen ist 4/5


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (21. November 2011)

Wieviel diese Veranstaltungen kosten und was sie für einen Schaden anrichten stand jetzt auch nicht zur Debatte

Die gesamte Relativierung des Problems regt mich einfach unheimlich auf.
Ich hab ja zu keinem Zeitpunkt behauptet es gäbe keine größeren Probleme auf der Welt. Schlimmer geht immer.
Aber einfach zu sagen: "Möp. Unwichtig."...das macht mich wahnsinnig.


----------



## HitotsuSatori (21. November 2011)

SWeeT_mushrOOms schrieb:


> Die gesamte Relativierung des Problems regt mich einfach unheimlich auf.
> Ich hab ja zu keinem Zeitpunkt behauptet es gäbe keine größeren Probleme auf der Welt. Schlimmer geht immer.
> Aber einfach zu sagen: "Möp. Unwichtig."...das macht mich wahnsinnig.



Daran erkennt man nur unsere zum Großteil verrohte, ignorante und kalte Gesellschaft.



zum Thema: Unsere Russisch-Dozentin springt von Lektion 5 zu Lektion 8 und erwartet von uns, dass wir die Inhalte von Lektion 6 und 7 schon können. Hä? 100/5


----------



## BlizzLord (21. November 2011)

> Mein Bezirk stellt sich selbst ein Armutszeugnis aus. Von etwa 30.000 Wahlberechtigten nehmen 6000 ihr Recht wahr.
> 4/5 Weil proNRW vorraussichtlich 3% verliert. Trotzdem ist das traurig



War auch nicht wählen warum auch ich habe niemanden dem ich meine Stimme geben möchte also sinnlos dort hinzugehen.
Muss mir jawohl von einem dahergekommenen nicht sagen lassen das ich zu wählen habe und sonst irgendwie "arm/dumm/wasauchimmer" wäre.
O.O

Spar ich mir den Gang und nutze die gewonnene Zeit lieber für was sinnvolles.


----------



## Saji (21. November 2011)

BlizzLord schrieb:


> War auch nicht wählen warum auch ich habe niemanden dem ich meine Stimme geben möchte also sinnlos dort hinzugehen.
> Muss mir jawohl von einem dahergekommenen nicht sagen lassen das ich zu wählen habe und sonst irgendwie "arm/dumm/wasauchimmer" wäre.
> O.O
> 
> Spar ich mir den Gang und nutze die gewonnene Zeit lieber für was sinnvolles.


Das Problem ist, dass jede Stimme die nicht abgegeben wird den falschen zu gute kommt. Deswegen geh ich immer zu Wahlen, auch wenn ich dann meine Stimme der spirituellen Partei "Die Violetten" gebe.


----------



## orkman (21. November 2011)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> das Gefühl irgendwie garnicht geschlafen zu haben... 5/5



this^! hab ich komischerweise IMMER


----------



## schneemaus (21. November 2011)

Ich hab vorhin gespült, unter anderem auch den kleinen Zwiebelschneider (wie so ne Dose mit nem Messeraufsatz drin, oben den Deckel dreht man dann), dabei mit dem Schwamm abgerutscht und mir echt übelst in den Mittelfinger geschnitten. Das hat geblutet wie Sau, an sich auch nicht schlimm, aber seit ner Stunde brennt das wie Feuer, obwohl ich's schon desinfiziert hab direkt danach und Pflaster erstmal drauf. Gnarf 4/5.


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (21. November 2011)

BlizzLord schrieb:


> War auch nicht wählen warum auch ich habe niemanden dem ich meine Stimme geben möchte also sinnlos dort hinzugehen.



Damit zeigst du den etablierten Parteien nur, dass du indirekt gut heisst was sie tun.
Die CDU bei uns lacht sich ins Fäuchsten und denkt "Wenn 24.000 zu faul sind ihren Arsch von der Couch zu erheben um etwas zu ändern, können wir es weiterhin so bunt treiben wie wir wollen"
Ich gebe zu das die Wahl zum Landrat nicht die alles entscheidende Wahl ist, aber überhaupt wählen zu dürfen ist ein Privileg und keine Selbsverständlichkeit.
Eine Demokratie funktioniert nunmal nicht ohne Wahlen.

Hm eigentlich wollte ich mit nem Comic von Calvin and Hobbes verdeutlichen was ich meine, aber genau den Strip den ich suche scheints ums verrecken net im I-net zu geben deswegen werd ich einfach mal die zentrale Aussage zitieren.

[font="Verdana,Tahoma,Arial,Helvetica,Sans-serif,sans-serif"][size="-1"]Calvin: “Wenn ich groß bin, lese ich keine Zeitung, beschäftige mich nicht mit schwierigen Problemen und gehe nicht wählen. Auf diese Weise kann ich mich beschweren, dass die Regierung mich nicht vertritt. Und wenn alles den Bach runtergeht, kann ich sagen, dass das System versagt hat, und so meinen Mangel an Engagement rechtfertigen.”[/size][/font]


----------



## Reflox (22. November 2011)

Ich brauch ein neues Bett! Mein altes kracht schon beim hinlegen auseinander. Seit 2 Wochen fast keinen Schlaf bekommen, wegen diesen verf*ckten Rückenschmerzen. So, ich geh jetzt auf dem Boden pennen, der ist wesentlich angenehmer 5/5


----------



## tonygt (22. November 2011)

Muss mir fürs Seminar morgen noch den Film Brazil ansehen find den Film aber nirgendwo -.-" 5/5
Weiß vieleicht jemand wo ich den Film finde oder finden könnte und kann mir da was Via PM zukommen lassen ?


----------



## Alux (22. November 2011)

bin verkühlt, fühl mich dauernd wie benommen und hab das gefühl das ich krank werde 4/5

38° Fieber 5/5


----------



## Sh1k4ri (22. November 2011)

Ich vermisse meinen PC   4/5


----------



## B-R-A-I-N (22. November 2011)

Skyrim hat sich selbst beendet 3/5

Naja, bin eh schon über 20min rumgegurkt und hatte kein Plan wo ich bin...

Sagt jmd von euch "Wasserträne" was?

Würd gern mal meinen Krams beim Händler los werden...


----------



## worldofhordcraft (23. November 2011)

Seit über einer Woche krank, schon eine ganze Woche in der Schule gefehlt und heute muss auch schon wieder zu Hause blaiben. 4/5


----------



## Konov (23. November 2011)

Dass ich seit gestern abend nochn ganzes DIN A4 Blatt an Zeug habe was ich bis morgen in meinen Schädel bekommen sollte. 5/5

Lernstress suckt einfach.


----------



## Doofkatze (23. November 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Dass ich seit gestern abend nochn ganzes DIN A4 Blatt an Zeug habe was ich bis morgen in meinen Schädel bekommen sollte. 5/5
> 
> Lernstress suckt einfach.



*hust*

3 breite Ordner Lernstoff aus 3 Jahren Ausbildung. Aufgeteilt auf die einzelnen Fächer. Auf ganz vielen Rückseiten gemalter Mist. Als ich bemerkt habe, das ich mit diesen Notizen nichts anfangen kann, habe ich angefangen, mir die Lehrbücher anzueignen, wohlwissend, das es Steuerrecht ist, wodurch ein ganzer Teil der Unterlagen eh schon nicht mehr aktuell sind.

Für 85 Punkte Rechnungswesen, 83 Punkte Steuerlehre und 82 Punkte allgemeine Wirtschaftslehre hats trotzdem gereicht.

Für die mündliche Prüfung habe ich quasi gar nicht mehr gelernt, weil ich mich in diese Zettel nicht mehr reindenken konnte vor Aufregung und 90 Punkte geholt, da ich bei meinem Vortrag glücklicherweise hauptsächlich die Zeit nutzen konnte, um das Ganze etwas zu strukturieren und zu planen. Klassenbester.



Da wirst du es doch wohl mit EINEM Blatt aufnehmen. Wichtig ist, das man es im Unterricht versteht und dann hinterfragt, wie der Lehrer im Kopf seine Aufgaben kreirrt. Damals habe ich den Lehrer noch korrigiert, während er sich gerade die Zahlen überlegt hat, weil es ja aufgehen sollte... :-)


----------



## Edou (23. November 2011)

worldofhordcraft schrieb:


> Seit über einer Woche krank, schon eine ganze Woche in der Schule gefehlt und heute muss auch schon wieder zu Hause blaiben. 4/5



^this.
Morgen darf ich aber "endlich" wieder.


----------



## Deanne (23. November 2011)

5/5: Viel zu früh zur Uni gefahren, weil der Dozent wieder niemanden darüber informiert hat, dass er heute nicht zum Seminar kommt. HASS!!


----------



## Kamsi (23. November 2011)

mein magen schmerzt 5/5 so nervig


----------



## Konov (23. November 2011)

Doofkatze schrieb:


> Da wirst du es doch wohl mit EINEM Blatt aufnehmen. Wichtig ist, das man es im Unterricht versteht und dann hinterfragt, wie der Lehrer im Kopf seine Aufgaben kreirrt. Damals habe ich den Lehrer noch korrigiert, während er sich gerade die Zahlen überlegt hat, weil es ja aufgehen sollte... :-)



Es ist ja nicht nur ein Blatt, das eine Blatt ist nur für heute gedacht, den ganzen anderen Mist habe ich ja schon. Das sind so ungefähr 20 Seiten 

Und Bio ist eben leider auch nicht unbedingt mein "Faible"... aber muss ja leider fürs Abi...


----------



## heinzelmännchen (23. November 2011)

Ich wollte mir Ersatz-Kopfhörerpolster für mein Headset kaufen und musste feststellen, dass die Dinger unverschämt teuer sind....

die kosten knapp 1/3 des Preises, was das Headset gekostet hat cO

Da wird man ja fast gezwungen, sich ein neues Headset zu kaufen, obwohl es noch einwandfrei funktioniert, abgesehen von den Polstern.... 	3/5


----------



## HitotsuSatori (23. November 2011)

Der Hund hat direkt neben meinen Schreibtisch gekotzt und nun stinkt der ganze Raum nach ausgekotztem Frolic. -.- 50/5


----------



## Potpotom (23. November 2011)

Arbeit Arbeit...
5/5


----------



## Alterac123 (24. November 2011)

Ich schaffe es nie mich an die Hausaufgaben zu zwingen 5/5


----------



## iffs (24. November 2011)

Fanboys die alles andere scheisse finden 5/5


----------



## iffs (24. November 2011)

ups. doubelpost sorry


----------



## Selor Kiith (24. November 2011)

Kartenkunde 2/5


----------



## B-R-A-I-N (24. November 2011)

0,0001/5 Noch 3 Tage warten 


BTT: Lernen -.- 4/5


----------



## worldofhordcraft (25. November 2011)

Platon's übermäßig kompliziert verfasste Dialoge 2/5
Ich bereue es fast schon, Philosophie gewählt zu haben.


----------



## tonygt (25. November 2011)

Als ob ich nicht fast alle Philosphen einen Hand dazu hätten. Etwas unverständlich zu schreiben


----------



## Alterac123 (25. November 2011)

fette,schmierige kameradenschweine


----------



## Manowar (25. November 2011)

Schlechte Laune, wie lang nicht mehr 5/5


----------



## B-R-A-I-N (25. November 2011)

Bus verpasst, weil ich zu spät dran war 3/5

bzw. für Skyrim-Spieler :

Mein Ausdauerbalken war zu schnell leer bzw. ich war überladen


----------



## Tilbie (25. November 2011)

Mein Internet spackt grade voll rum 5/5


----------



## Konov (25. November 2011)

Weihnachten, Weihnachtsmarkt, Glühwein, Geschenke kaufen, penetrante Werbung überall 5/5

Das einzige was mir an der Jahreszeit gefällt, sind die Lichterketten. ^^


----------



## Gutgore (26. November 2011)

Steh ich extra früh auf damit ich swtor spielen kann und was ist? server down bis 11 uhr -.-* (ja ich weis ist freaky aber das spiel ist verdammt gut  )


----------



## Konov (26. November 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C2h4bK5Thy4

Facebook 5/5
Scheiß überhyptes Social Platform Dings Bums. Immer noch!


----------



## Ogil (26. November 2011)

Krank weil sich der Kollege unbedingt mit seiner Grippe ins Buero schleppen musste um seine Viren zu verteilen bevor der Chef ihn nach Hause schickte. 5/5


----------



## Alux (26. November 2011)

heute nicht Ball gehen können 5/5


----------



## Sh1k4ri (26. November 2011)

krank .___. 5/5


----------



## Konov (26. November 2011)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> krank .___. 5/5



Gute Besserung!


----------



## Hordlerkiller (26. November 2011)

Das der anmelder bei stor mein password nicht richtig gescheckt hat ubd der meine geheimfrage nicht annimmt sagt falsch und is 2 h beta und konnte sie nicht bestätigen 666666666,666/5

und das der suport nicht in die pötte kommt auwaia bioware mach ma hin mit support 500K/5


----------



## HitotsuSatori (26. November 2011)

der ganze SW:TOR-Hype 5/5


----------



## Reflox (26. November 2011)

Deutsche auf Youtube. Manchmal könnte man sich erschiessen soviel Freude hat man mit ihnen. 5/5


----------



## Alux (26. November 2011)

die dauernde HD TV Werbung 5/5


----------



## Weeeedlord (26. November 2011)

5/5 swtor hype
5/5 pony hype
5/5 krank
5/5 gronkh
5/5 dubstep hype


----------



## orkman (26. November 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Das einzige was mir an der Jahreszeit gefällt, sind die Lichterketten. ^^



erinnert mich irgendwie an katzen wenn sie die christbaumkugeln da haengen sehen xD

BTT: der swtor hype und dass jeder ueber jeden schlecht redet und dann jeder zu mir kommt und wenn das nicht genug ist , hoer ich manche geschichten von ein und derselben person 4 mal -.- *kotz*


----------



## tonygt (27. November 2011)

Wenn sich schon alle über total Sinnlose Sachen aufregen, reg ich mich darüber, auf das Leute sich darüber aufregen, das etwas gehypt wird 5/5
Einfach ignorieren wenns einem nicht gefällt  ich krieg nix von einem SWTOR Hype mit geschweigen den von einem Dubsteb Hype


----------



## Sigmea (27. November 2011)

Aber ich von diesem Brony-Hype, der bei mir glatt eine Wertung von 5/5 bekommt.


----------



## Deathstyle (27. November 2011)

Mimimimimi dröfl/5.
Sorry, ich will dazugehören.


----------



## Konov (27. November 2011)

Deathstyle schrieb:


> Mimimimimi dröfl/5.
> Sorry, ich will dazugehören.



Mitläufer! 5/5 ^^


----------



## Sh1k4ri (27. November 2011)

Inner Woche B-Day, und ich hab irgendwie gar keine Lust... ._. 5/5

Kopfschmerzen (ich hab selber schuld ._.) 5/5


----------



## Legendary (27. November 2011)

Sigmea schrieb:


> Aber ich von diesem Brony-Hype, der bei mir glatt eine Wertung von 5/5 bekommt.


Dito, ich hasse sie immer noch.


Und Dubstep ist ja ganz nett aber das wird schon gehypt, da hat er recht. 

Was ist eigentlich an diesem neuen Star Wars so toll? Hab mir nen Gameplay Trailer angesehen und das haut mich mal so überhaupt nicht vom Hocker, weder die Grafik noch das Gameplay. Nur das Science Fiction Szenario gefällt mir gut, da ich Star Wars gerne mag.


----------



## cefear (27. November 2011)

AÖ-Ravenation schrieb:


> Dito, ich hasse sie immer noch.
> 
> 
> Und Dubstep ist ja ganz nett aber das wird schon gehypt, da hat er recht.
> ...



Haha meine Rede...kapier ich auch nicht...sieht irgendwie ungelenk aus das Ganze. Stocksteif rennt man da rum und schießt mit Laserpistolen...ka was daran jetz spannend sein soll.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (27. November 2011)

Wo werden Bronies denn bitte gehypt ? Es gibt eine riesige Fanbase, aber wieso regt das einen auf ? 

Da regt mich die "Fanbase" der NPD viel mehr auf.



B2T: Leute, die sich über andere Sachen immer aufregen, mit denen sie eigentlich NIX zu tun haben... 2/5


----------



## Legendary (27. November 2011)

Leute die sich über andere aufregen und es so allgemein schreiben, dass sie meinen man kommt nicht drauf, dass man damit gemeint ist 1/5 

Ich reg mich halt über diese kindischen Ponies auf, klar hab ich damit nix zu tun. Ich reg mich ja auch über den Hunger in Afrika auf obwohl ich damit eigentlich nix zu tun hab. Gibt halt nicht immer Friede Freude Eierkuchen. :>


----------



## Sh1k4ri (27. November 2011)

Es sollte aber mehr Friede Freude Eierkuchen geben.  Das Leben ist zu kurz, da muss man sich nicht über Kindersendungen (viel mehr ist es ja net) aufzuregen. Das regt mich halt auf. 

So, nun genug kluggescheißert


----------



## HitotsuSatori (27. November 2011)

Dass eine neue Frisur beim Friseur immer toll aussieht, aber nach dem eigenen Haarewaschen nur noch wie ein Mopp wirkt... 100/5


----------



## Alux (27. November 2011)

Die Angel Daylie in Dalaran. Ich angel jetzt schon seit geschlagenen 2 Stunden und noch immer nicht erangelt. 7/5


----------



## Saji (27. November 2011)

Die Festplattenpreise. Die stehen ja zur Zeit jenseits von gut und böse. 129 Euro für eine 500GB SATA Platte. 4/5

Wird der neue Rechner noch so lange verschoben bis die Preise wieder akzeptabel sind. Wenn dann aber mal nicht wieder die RAM Preise in die Höhe schnellen. Irgendwas ist ja immer.


----------



## Ol@f (27. November 2011)

Saji schrieb:


> Die Festplattenpreise. Die stehen ja zur Zeit jenseits von gut und böse. 129 Euro für eine 500GB SATA Platte. 4/5
> 
> Wird der neue Rechner noch so lange verschoben bis die Preise wieder akzeptabel sind. Wenn dann aber mal nicht wieder die RAM Preise in die Höhe schnellen. Irgendwas ist ja immer.


Ich mein die sollen bis Ende 1. Quartal 2012 hoch bleiben.. Da lohnt es sich fast schon vorübergehend ne SSD zu holen oder du wartest dann direkt noch die neue Nvidia Reihe ab, die auch Anfang 2012 oder so rauskommen soll.

BTT: krank 4/5


----------



## Manowar (28. November 2011)

Manowår schrieb:


> Schlechte Laune, wie lang nicht mehr 5/5



+ Krank 5/5


----------



## Weeeedlord (28. November 2011)

Ich spiele BF3 auf 1000 Tickets Servern.

5/5 bei einem Stand von 100 zu 100 nach 50 minuten kampf crasht der Server(Dice Problem huehuehu), 50k gemachte Punkte weg.

Und das bisher nicht nur einmal.


----------



## Deanne (28. November 2011)

5/5: "Last Christmas" ist wieder da. Mir wird schlecht.


----------



## Alux (28. November 2011)

5/5 da heute kein Sport ist, aber ich trotzdem 2 Stunden da bleiben muss nur um dann son blödes Wahlfach zu haben


----------



## Konov (28. November 2011)

Deanne schrieb:


> 5/5: "Last Christmas" ist wieder da. Mir wird schlecht.



HAHAHA this!

Und dass ich keine Zeit habe mich intensiver ums Gitarrespielen bemühen kann.
Was für ein Deutsch, ich meine natürlich dass ich keine Zeit fürs Gitarrespielen habe. Kacke!

Scheiße zuviele Hobbys und keine Zeit  4/5


----------



## HitotsuSatori (28. November 2011)

So viel zu tun und kein Elan... 20/5


----------



## M1ghtymage (28. November 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> HAHAHA this!
> 
> Und dass ich keine Zeit habe mich intensiver ums Gitarrespielen bemühen kann.
> Was für ein Deutsch, ich meine natürlich dass ich keine Zeit fürs Gitarrespielen habe. Kacke!



this!

Und mein SteelSeries Siberia v2 is kaputt


----------



## Potpotom (28. November 2011)

Alux schrieb:


> 5/5 da heute kein Sport ist, aber ich trotzdem 2 Stunden da bleiben muss nur um dann son blödes Wahlfach zu haben


Ich dachte immer Wahlfächer dienen u.a. dazu, sie so zu wählen das sie eben nicht 'blöd' sind. *g

btt:

Arbeit Arbeit... dabei hâtte ich so viel besseres zu tun, schlafen bspw. 
5/5


----------



## Tilbie (28. November 2011)

Deanne schrieb:


> 5/5: "Last Christmas" ist wieder da. Mir wird schlecht.



Zum Glück blieb ich bis jetzt noch verschont.


----------



## Konov (28. November 2011)

Tilbie schrieb:


> Zum Glück blieb ich bis jetzt noch verschont.



Weihnachten generell verschon niemanden. Auch dieses Lied nicht! Alle werden blitzartig davon getroffen!


----------



## bkeleanor (28. November 2011)

AÖ-Ravenation schrieb:


> Ich reg mich halt über diese kindischen Ponies auf, klar hab ich damit nix zu tun. Ich reg mich ja auch über den Hunger in Afrika auf obwohl ich damit eigentlich nix zu tun hab. Gibt halt nicht immer Friede Freude Eierkuchen. :>



Da bist du nicht alleine.
Aber ich bin mittlerweile ganz gut im ignorieren :-)


----------



## tear_jerker (28. November 2011)

die steuerung vpn skyward sword, hätte nicht gedacht das das sone fuchtellei wird und link das schwert dadurch wie der letzte depp vor sich her trägt :/ 2/5
das swtor mich überhaupt nicht überzeugen konnte nach all der vorfreude die ich darauf hatte. die CE direkt abbestellt :/ 4/5


----------



## Deathstyle (28. November 2011)

Hot Dogs kosten bei Ikea jetzt 1,50! 5/5!


----------



## HitotsuSatori (28. November 2011)

Die Tatsache, dass unsere Nachbarin ihren vierjährigen Sohn misshandelt (Fußtritte, Schläge, massives Anschreien, allein im Hausflur stehen lassen...). Natürlich alles gut sichtbar im Hausflur bzw. in der Wohnung (die Tür bleibt immer ewig offen und man kann durch unseren Türspion in die Wohnung sehen). Hab die Frau heute direkt darauf angesprochen. Mir wurde recht unfreundlich mitgeteilt, dass ich mich um meine eigenen Angelegenheiten kümmern soll. Das Kind hat derweil wieder geweint. O-Ton der Frau zum Kind: "Halt die Fresse, Alter!" ... Ich würde nun gern das Jugendamt einschalten, weiß aber nicht, ob die auch wirklich was unternehmen. Man hört ja immer, dass es da Unterlassungen gibt. 1000/5


----------



## Konov (28. November 2011)

Deathstyle schrieb:


> Hot Dogs kosten bei Ikea jetzt 1,50! 5/5!



Haben die vorher 2 Euro gekostet? Glaube oder?
Also ein Grund hinzufahren und sich 3 Stück davon reinzupfeifen, dann fährt man satt wieder nach Hause


----------



## M1ghtymage (28. November 2011)

HitotsuSatori schrieb:


> Die Tatsache, dass unsere Nachbarin ihren vierjährigen Sohn misshandelt (Fußtritte, Schläge, massives Anschreien, allein im Hausflur stehen lassen...). Natürlich alles gut sichtbar im Hausflur bzw. in der Wohnung (die Tür bleibt immer ewig offen und man kann durch unseren Türspion in die Wohnung sehen). Hab die Frau heute direkt darauf angesprochen. Mir wurde recht unfreundlich mitgeteilt, dass ich mich um meine eigenen Angelegenheiten kümmern soll. Das Kind hat derweil wieder geweint. O-Ton der Frau zum Kind: "Halt die Fresse, Alter!" ... Ich würde nun gern das Jugendamt einschalten, weiß aber nicht, ob die auch wirklich was unternehmen. Man hört ja immer, dass es da Unterlassungen gibt. 1000/5



Mach das bitte um des Kindes Willen, würde ich auch tun.


----------



## Konov (28. November 2011)

HitotsuSatori schrieb:


> Die Tatsache, dass unsere Nachbarin ihren vierjährigen Sohn misshandelt (Fußtritte, Schläge, massives Anschreien, allein im Hausflur stehen lassen...). Natürlich alles gut sichtbar im Hausflur bzw. in der Wohnung (die Tür bleibt immer ewig offen und man kann durch unseren Türspion in die Wohnung sehen). Hab die Frau heute direkt darauf angesprochen. Mir wurde recht unfreundlich mitgeteilt, dass ich mich um meine eigenen Angelegenheiten kümmern soll. Das Kind hat derweil wieder geweint. O-Ton der Frau zum Kind: "Halt die Fresse, Alter!" ... Ich würde nun gern das Jugendamt einschalten, weiß aber nicht, ob die auch wirklich was unternehmen. Man hört ja immer, dass es da Unterlassungen gibt. 1000/5



Polizei rufen wenn lautes Gebrüll ist und bevor die Polizei vor Ort ist (z.B. vor dem Haus draußen) die Situation schildern... wenn die dann plötzlich da auftauchen, könnte das für die Nachbarin eine unangenehme Situation werden.
Wobei für die Polizei natürlich eine gewisse Beweislage da sein muss, sonst hauen die wieder ab ohne irgendwas zu machen.

Dann vllt. doch lieber Jugendamt.


----------



## Manowar (28. November 2011)

Warum zögert man da in so einer Situation? Ich kann sowas echt nicht verstehen.. 
Passt doch glatt ne 5/5 dahin..


----------



## Saji (28. November 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Polizei rufen wenn lautes Gebrüll ist und bevor die Polizei vor Ort ist (z.B. vor dem Haus draußen) die Situation schildern... wenn die dann plötzlich da auftauchen, könnte das für die Nachbarin eine unangenehme Situation werden.
> Wobei für die Polizei natürlich eine gewisse Beweislage da sein muss, sonst hauen die wieder ab ohne irgendwas zu machen.
> 
> Dann vllt. doch lieber Jugendamt.



Warum nicht beides? Beim Jugendamt melden, dass man schon gesehen hat wie das Nachbarskind von der Mutter misshandelt wird und bei der nächsten Gelegenheit die Polizei anrufen. Wenn beide  Bescheid wissen kann das nur gut für das Kind sein. Warum bei sowas noch zögert kann ich leider nicht verstehen. :-/


----------



## Berserkius (28. November 2011)

Leute die irgendwas von SWTOR-Hype reden. Ihr seid doch alle unzufrieden mit euch selber  5/5


----------



## Deathstyle (29. November 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Haben die vorher 2 Euro gekostet? Glaube oder?
> Also ein Grund hinzufahren und sich 3 Stück davon reinzupfeifen, dann fährt man satt wieder nach Hause



Nein, 1€! Boah meine "okay ich komm mit zu Ikea"-Motivation ist damit dahin. :<


----------



## Konov (29. November 2011)

Deathstyle schrieb:


> Nein, 1€! Boah meine "okay ich komm mit zu Ikea"-Motivation ist damit dahin. :<



What... naja dann brauch man echt nimmer hinfahren


----------



## Alcest (29. November 2011)

tear_jerker schrieb:


> die steuerung vpn skyward sword, hätte nicht gedacht das das sone fuchtellei wird und link das schwert dadurch wie der letzte depp vor sich her trägt :/ 2/5




Also ich finde die Steuerung ist grandios gelungen. 


@Topic: gleich arbeiten.... 4/5


----------



## HitotsuSatori (29. November 2011)

Warum ich gezögert habe? Ich war selbst jahrelang in der Situation von meinem Vater massiv misshandelt zu werden. Eine Nachbarin hat es auch dem Jugendamt gemeldet. Und was haben die gemacht? Nichts! Die kamen vorbei, haben rumgeschnüffelt, dumm geschaut und das wars. 

Ich hab es heute dennoch gemeldet, weil es wieder einen Vorfall gab. Hoffentlich wird da was unternommen. Von einer polizeilichen Anzeige sehe ich momentan noch ab, weil das auch sehr schnell nach hinten losgehen kann, wenn keine Beweise gefunden werden. Das Kind selbst wird seine Mutter nicht verraten, das kenn ich aus eigener Erfahrung.


----------



## Reflox (29. November 2011)

Heute aufm Bau 4 Stunden lang Pipi zurückgehalten. Am Nachmittag sah ich dass es auf der Baustelle neben an ein gottverdammtes Klo-Haus gegeben hätte! Unendlich/5


----------



## BlizzLord (29. November 2011)

HitotsuSatori schrieb:


> Ich hab es heute dennoch gemeldet, weil es wieder einen Vorfall gab. Hoffentlich wird da was unternommen. Von einer polizeilichen Anzeige sehe ich momentan noch ab, weil das auch sehr schnell nach hinten losgehen kann, wenn keine Beweise gefunden werden. Das Kind selbst wird seine Mutter nicht verraten, das kenn ich aus eigener Erfahrung.



Wie soll sowas nach hinten losgehen?
Du wirst sicher nicht bestraft werden weil du etwas gemeldet hast.
Die Polizei ist nunmal dazu da so etwas zu untersuchen.

Heutzutage glauben auch alle die Polizei ist nur da um Leute zu ärgern. >.<

Mehr als das sie nichts machen können wird da nicht passieren.


----------



## HitotsuSatori (29. November 2011)

BlizzLord schrieb:


> Wie soll sowas nach hinten losgehen?
> Du wirst sicher nicht bestraft werden weil du etwas gemeldet hast.
> Die Polizei ist nunmal dazu da so etwas zu untersuchen.
> 
> ...



Und die Trulla drückt mir noch schön ne Verleumdungsklage rein. Nee, danke.


----------



## Konov (29. November 2011)

BlizzLord schrieb:


> Wie soll sowas nach hinten losgehen?
> Du wirst sicher nicht bestraft werden weil du etwas gemeldet hast.
> Die Polizei ist nunmal dazu da so etwas zu untersuchen.
> 
> ...



Mein Gott checkst du es denn nicht? 

Ich hab sofort verstanden was Hitotsu meinte.
Wenn sie unsicher ist, ob das Jugendamt was tut, dann zweifelt man doch erstmal und wartet mit einer Kontaktaufnahme... völlig logische Reaktion.

Dass dann jetzt von allen Seiten gebrüllt wird, wie man da nur zweifeln kann, ist leider wieder sehr typisch!
Erstmal selbst in die Situation kommen und dann so gelassen, schnell und auch noch richtig reagieren. 

Finde, es wird immer sehr einfach dargestellt, was es schlussendlich nicht ist.

Was mich aufregt?
Der DHL Mann mal wieder. Den ganzen Tag hock ich zuhause damit ich den JA NICHT VERPASSE! Und was macht er? In der Viertelstunde, die ich einkaufen fahre, wirft er mir nen Zettel in den Briefkasten. 
Mannomann morgen früh wieder zur Post.  Fresse dick 5/5


----------



## Alux (29. November 2011)

zu viel um alles aufzuzählen, deswegen pauschal /5


----------



## Alterac123 (29. November 2011)

Ruf doch einfach während eines großen Streits die Polizei.
Wenn mal wieder so ein Streit ist, solltest du einfach die Polizei rufen und sagen,
 dass du um das Kindeswohl sehr besorgt bist. Da müsste die doch eig.
in 5 Min dasein und wenn sie das dann noch vor Ort mitbekommt.


----------



## Saji (29. November 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Mein Gott checkst du es denn nicht?
> 
> Ich hab sofort verstanden was Hitotsu meinte.
> Wenn sie unsicher ist, ob das Jugendamt was tut, dann zweifelt man doch erstmal und wartet mit einer Kontaktaufnahme... völlig logische Reaktion.
> ...



Sollte man nicht gerade wegen der eigenen Erfahrung alles, aber auch wirklich alles, daran setzen einem anderen Kind genau dieses Schicksal zu ersparen? Wegsehen und in Selbstmitleid versinken ist der falsche Weg. Aber leider ist das typisch, Scheuklappen auf und dem eigenen Pfad folgen, ja nicht nach links und rechts sehen, man müsste ja unter Umständen Zivilcourage zeigen. Das ist auch der Grund, warum Helfer mit Mut, die bei einer handfesten Streiterei dazwischen gehen,  von den Tätern selber zusammengeschlagen werden. Weil sie keine Sau dafür interessiert. Hinterher sind nur alle bestürzt, ach wie kann das nur passieren, wie schrecklich.


Es gibt kein Gesetz, das jemanden bei sowas zum Handeln zwingt, das ist richtig. Aber mein gesunder Verstand sagt mir, dass da Unrecht und Gewalt passiert und es meine gottverdammte Aufgabe ist, etwas zu unternehmen, auch wenn ich am Ende selber ein Gesetz überschreiten muss. Nur meine Meinung zu sowas, kocht sie euch meinetwegen sauer oder hängt sie euch an die Hallelujastaude.

Aufregefaktor: mir tun alle Muskeln weh. Wusste gar nicht das Matratzen dermaßen ekelhaft schwer sein können. ~.~ 4/5


----------



## Sh1k4ri (30. November 2011)

Stiefvater im Krankenhaus und wahrscheinlich ne Operation, d.h. er is an meinem 20. nicht da... -.- 4/5


----------



## Alux (30. November 2011)

das die neue 4.3 Version von meinem Interface komplett verstümmelt wurde 5/5


----------



## Reflox (30. November 2011)

1 Jahr lang, für ein Mädchen gekämpft, mich durch die Friendzone geprügelt und weiss Gott was getan damit sie mich mag. Nächste Woche hätte ich sie gefragt, aber nein, da ist man 3 Tage nicht da und ein anderer war schneller. 5/5 .__.


----------



## Konov (30. November 2011)

Reflox schrieb:


> 1 Jahr lang, für ein Mädchen gekämpft, mich durch die Friendzone geprügelt und weiss Gott was getan damit sie mich mag. Nächste Woche hätte ich sie gefragt, aber nein, da ist man 3 Tage nicht da und ein anderer war schneller. 5/5 .__.



Hahaha du tust mir leid. Also mein Beileid haste schonmal. ^^

Versteif dich nie auf eine Person so sehr, dass geht immer irgendwann in die Hose.


----------



## Deathstyle (30. November 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Versteif dich nie auf eine Person so sehr, dass geht immer irgendwann in die Hose.


Wär ja das Ziel gewesen.


----------



## Reflox (30. November 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Hahaha du tust mir leid. Also mein Beileid haste schonmal. ^^
> 
> Versteif dich nie auf eine Person so sehr, dass geht immer irgendwann in die Hose.



Aber sie wär doch so perfekt. .__.

Naja shit happens.

BT:

Meine Mutter.3/5 Ich soll ihr helfen, bin aber viel zu müde von der Arbeit.

"Ja wir haben heute alle auch gearbeitet nä nä nä"

Aber sie sind nicht auf der Baustelle Treppe rauf, Treppe runter, Treppe rauf und runter, haben sich nicht fast den Rücken verkrampft, weil sie dsich so strecken mussten um den Aufzug zu schleifen und sind auch nicht ne Fliesentreppe runtergerutscht weil sie sich den Farbtopf ins Bein geschlagen haben.


----------



## Konov (30. November 2011)

Reflox schrieb:


> Aber sie wär doch so perfekt. .__.



Das hab ich auch schon bei einigen Frauen gedacht und es kam alles anders


----------



## Ogil (30. November 2011)

Naja - Dein "Ich wollte sie naechste Woche fragen" ist letztlich nur ne Umschreibung von "Selbst schuld!"


----------



## Reflox (30. November 2011)

Ogil schrieb:


> Naja - Dein "Ich wollte sie naechste Woche fragen" ist letztlich nur ne Umschreibung von "Selbst schuld!"



Selbst schuld? Näh, wenn ich sie diese Woche nicht sehen kann, ist das nicht wirklich meine Schuld. Naja hoffentlich lohnt es sich wenigstens und ich bekomme die Stelle >.>


----------



## Ellesmere (1. Dezember 2011)

"Wer zu spät kommt, den bestraft das Leben" und "Wer den Schaden hat, braucht für den Spott nicht sorgen" Okee, alle wichtigen Redensarten abgegriffen 
Aber wie Konov schon schrieb, wer weiss was wie sich das Mädel in der Beziehung entwickelt...hab schon viele Prinzen gehabt, die hinterher nur Frösche waren...

btt:
Nackenschmerzen  Kann mich kaum rühren ...10/5


----------



## Konov (1. Dezember 2011)

So einiges 5/5


----------



## Potpotom (1. Dezember 2011)

Irgendwie alles... gibt Tage an denen sollte man im Bett bleiben.

5/5


----------



## Selor Kiith (1. Dezember 2011)

Deanne schrieb:


> 5/5: "Last Christmas" ist wieder da. Mir wird schlecht.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=slnsaD4ziDY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




BTT:

Es regnet natürlich dann, wenn ich heute abend zum THW muss 2/5


----------



## Deathstyle (1. Dezember 2011)

Zahnpastageschmack auf Milch 1/5 ._.


----------



## Kamsi (1. Dezember 2011)

BLIZZARD !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

AHHHHH

WARUM NUR WARUM - ARTHAS ENDE WAR KEIN PROBLEM ABER WARUM MUSS DRACHENSEELE RAID SO ENDEN !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

nebenbei ist es noch von herr der ringe 3 geklaut 

da reicht nicht 5/5 oder pi/pi oder 555555/5555555 da geht nur

ACTIVISION/ACTIVISION


----------



## Deathstyle (1. Dezember 2011)

Du darfst WoW auch nicht mit sonem Storyfokus spielen.
Ich finde MMOs dahingehend eh völlig ungeeignet. Wenn du tolle Geschichten willst dann spiel.. öh.. Morrowind.


----------



## Doofkatze (1. Dezember 2011)

Mitspieler, die ausschließlich negatives im neuen WoW-Patch sehen 4/5

Ich meine, es gibt schlimmeres als diese Mitspieler, dennoch finde ich es totnervig, hier immer vorgekaut zu bekommen, wie einfach doch alles ist, wenn sie nem Kind den Lolli wegnehmen.


----------



## Kamsi (1. Dezember 2011)

oder sw:tor ab 20.12


----------



## Potpotom (1. Dezember 2011)

Das mich mein Tag so dermaßen runterreisst... ich will nicht mehr, und weiss nichtmal warum nicht.
5/5


----------



## skyline930 (1. Dezember 2011)

Ich hab im Moment einfach nur verdammte Lust alles hinzuwerfen, kb mehr.
Fucking Friendzone, Schule, Eltern. 5/5


----------



## Konov (1. Dezember 2011)

Alle depri heute? 
Schlimmer gehts immer! Immer locker aus der Hose atmen Mädels


----------



## Sh1k4ri (1. Dezember 2011)

Dieses Pisswetter 5/5

Ich meine, dann solls lieber derbe geil schneien, aber nicht so nen blöden Regen. Letztes Jahr hatte ich hohen Schnee an meinen B-Day, dieses Jahr wohl her nischt


----------



## BlizzLord (1. Dezember 2011)

Das Terraria nicht läuft...

Ständig nur Probleme langsam hab ich kein Bock mehr auf nen PC. <.<


----------



## tonygt (1. Dezember 2011)

400 Seiten RAGE ! 5/5

Das LOL die Server down sind und sich Skyrim irgendwie auch net starten lässt so nen scheiss 10/5


----------



## Alterac123 (1. Dezember 2011)

BlizzLord schrieb:


> Ich spare auch auf eine ps3
> 
> Das mein Ipod Ladekabel noch nicht da ist und er so nur doof rumliegt.


----------



## schneemaus (2. Dezember 2011)

Manchmal frag ich mich, ob mich meine Ausbildung zur Rettungsassistentin und die Erfahrung, die ich da gesammelt hab (ca. 3 Jahre, also nicht so übermäßig viel), kompetenter macht als so manchen Hausarzt - 2/5.
Dass meine soziale Kompetenz jedoch die einiger Ärzte *deutlich* übersteigt, durfte ich heute mal wieder erleben - 4/5.

Und nein, es ging nicht um mich, sondern um meine Mutter.


----------



## Doofkatze (2. Dezember 2011)

3. Tag Erkältung, Schnupfen, Pisswetter.

Aber ich sitze brav auf der Arbeit, schließlich bin ich offensichtlich fähig, noch "relativ" klar zu denken (konnte ich das je?) und meine Arbeit zu erledigen. Ich schnaufe halt nur so vor mir hin.

Heute Nachmittag ist Familienheimfahrt, ergo werde ich den Raid Finder immer noch nicht besuchen können. 4/5


----------



## Alcest (2. Dezember 2011)

Diesen Monat bewusst zuviel Luxusgut eingekauft... geizig weiterleben bis zum nächsten Gehalt .... 2/5

Viel zu lang nicht mehr betrunken gewesen 4/5


----------



## ZAM (2. Dezember 2011)

Verbale Ausdrucksflatulenz aufgrund von Pseudo-Anonymität im Netz. 10/5


----------



## Kamsi (2. Dezember 2011)

das neue youtube 5/5

total hässlich und haben meinen inaktiven g+ account mit youtube verknüpft - naja mal beide konten geschlossen


----------



## HitotsuSatori (2. Dezember 2011)

Der zweite Dezember und wir haben 13°C und Sonnenschein. 20/5 Ich will Schnee!


----------



## Sh1k4ri (2. Dezember 2011)

HitotsuSatori schrieb:


> Der zweite Dezember und wir haben 13°C und Sonnenschein. 20/5 Ich will Schnee!



this ^


----------



## Konov (2. Dezember 2011)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Manchmal frag ich mich, ob mich meine Ausbildung zur Rettungsassistentin und die Erfahrung, die ich da gesammelt hab (ca. 3 Jahre, also nicht so übermäßig viel), kompetenter macht als so manchen Hausarzt - 2/5.
> Dass meine soziale Kompetenz jedoch die einiger Ärzte *deutlich* übersteigt, durfte ich heute mal wieder erleben - 4/5.
> 
> Und nein, es ging nicht um mich, sondern um meine Mutter.



Wundert mich ehrlich gesagt nicht. Ärzte sind eben oft zu sehr Theoretiker.
Mit einem Rettungssani bzw. -assi haben die meisten nichts am Hut, der praktische Anteil fehlt da einfach im Vergleich.


----------



## Legendary (2. Dezember 2011)

HitotsuSatori schrieb:


> Der zweite Dezember und wir haben 13°C und Sonnenschein. 20/5 Ich will Schnee!



Ich bin froh drum. Komm mal zu uns nach Bayern wo wir hier Winter mit teilweise 30-40cm Neuschnee über eine Nacht hatten letzten Winter, dann kann ich dir den Drecksschnee per Post schicken. Ist nämlich ziemlich beschissen wenn man 50 km in die BS fahren muss und dafür ca. 3 Stunden braucht weil die Welt halb untergeht.


----------



## Legendary (2. Dezember 2011)

Doppelpost. :/


----------



## Edou (2. Dezember 2011)

skyline930 schrieb:


> Ich hab im Moment einfach nur verdammte Lust alles hinzuwerfen, kb mehr.
> Fucking Friendzone, Schule, Eltern. 5/5



Thiiiiiis. ;_; 

5/5


----------



## HitotsuSatori (2. Dezember 2011)

AÖ-Ravenation schrieb:


> Ich bin froh drum. Komm mal zu uns nach Bayern wo wir hier Winter mit teilweise 30-40cm Neuschnee über eine Nacht hatten letzten Winter, dann kann ich dir den Drecksschnee per Post schicken. Ist nämlich ziemlich beschissen wenn man 50 km in die BS fahren muss und dafür ca. 3 Stunden braucht weil die Welt halb untergeht.


Wir hatten hier (Sachsen-Anhalt) auch schon genug Winter mit 30 - 40cm Neuschnee über Nacht. Hier fährt dann auch nichts mehr - von öffentlichen Verkehrsmitteln (die ich nutzen muss) bis PKW. Dennoch halte ich einen Winter ohne Schnee für einen Scheißwinter.


----------



## Legendary (2. Dezember 2011)

Paypal sperrt mein Konto und fordert mich auf 2 Antworten auf Fragen zu geben die ich vor ca. 2 Jahren ausgefüllt habe...ganz großes Kino. Als wenn ich da noch den perfekten Wortlaut drauf wüsste...kann ich gleich morgen anrufen und denen verklickern was das soll. 7/5


----------



## BlizzLord (2. Dezember 2011)

AÖ-Ravenation schrieb:


> Paypal sperrt mein Konto und fordert mich auf 2 Antworten auf Fragen zu geben die ich vor ca. 2 Jahren ausgefüllt habe...ganz großes Kino. Als wenn ich da noch den perfekten Wortlaut drauf wüsste...kann ich gleich morgen anrufen und denen verklickern was das soll. 7/5



Die Fragen waren nicht nur Deko die dienen als Schutz.
Würde mich eher drüber aufregen das sie überhaupt das Konto sperren.

Die Fragen haben schon ihre berechtigung.


----------



## Perkone (2. Dezember 2011)

Dass ich extra im Router facebook sperren muss, weil unser praktikant de ganze Zeit da rumchattet 3/5. Dabei könnte er so viel produktiver arbeiten. Gottseidank hab ich kein fecesbook account


----------



## Legendary (2. Dezember 2011)

BlizzLord schrieb:


> Die Fragen waren nicht nur Deko die dienen als Schutz.
> Würde mich eher drüber aufregen das sie überhaupt das Konto sperren.
> 
> Die Fragen haben schon ihre berechtigung.



Ja schön, episch ist nur das ich nach meinem 1. Chef gefragt werde und natürlich nicht mehr weiß ob ich Herr xxx eingegeben habe oder vorname.nachname usw...echt stark.


----------



## H2OTest (3. Dezember 2011)

das ich immernoch krank bin und deshalb net aufm geburtstag kann -.- 5/5


----------



## Konov (3. Dezember 2011)

H2OTest schrieb:


> das ich immernoch krank bin und deshalb net aufm geburtstag kann -.- 5/5



Gute Besserung!


----------



## Alux (3. Dezember 2011)

volle Dröhnung Rotznase, Halsschmerzen und fast keine Stimme 5/5


----------



## tear_jerker (3. Dezember 2011)

Bedingungsloses Grundeinkommen jetzt fest bei den Piraten verankert. Schade, hatte ich doch endlich mal nee Wahlalternative  4/5


----------



## Selor Kiith (3. Dezember 2011)

Irgendsoeine mir vollkommen unbekannte esoterisch angehauchte Ökomutti wollte mir erzählen, dass ich nicht mehr "White Christmas" singen/summen/in den Mund nehmen soll, da es ja vollkommen rassistisch und/oder total unpassend auf die Weltpolitische/klimatische Lage wäre... 5/5


----------



## Sh1k4ri (3. Dezember 2011)

Selor schrieb:


> Irgendsoeine mir vollkommen unbekannte esoterisch angehauchte Ökomutti wollte mir erzählen, dass ich nicht mehr "White Christmas" singen/summen/in den Mund nehmen soll, da es ja vollkommen rassistisch und/oder total unpassend auf die Weltpolitische/klimatische Lage wäre... 5/5



Made ma fuckin' evening


----------



## schneemaus (3. Dezember 2011)

Den Bout Deutschland gegen Schottland verpasst, weil auf der Homepage vom Derby News Network was schiefgelaufen ist und der Bout für heute Abend um 10 drin stand. Na ja, wenigstens hab ich den heute Mittag gegen Neuseeland gesehen (knapp verloren  ) und kann später noch den gegen Irland gucken, ist also der einzige (mit dem gegen Australien, weil die Technik gesponnen hat), den ich verpasst habe. Trotzdem 4/5, weil ich den Sieg gerne gesehen hätte


----------



## Haxxler (4. Dezember 2011)

Alux schrieb:


> volle Dröhnung Rotznase, Halsschmerzen und fast keine Stimme 5/5



Dito :/ 4/5


----------



## Grüne Brille (4. Dezember 2011)

Skyrim bis LvL 23 nicht gestorben und gestern am laufenden Band verreckt... argh ^^ 1/5


----------



## Alux (4. Dezember 2011)

will was auf der buffed Seite nachschauen, aber irgendwie geht sie nicht 2/5


----------



## iShock (4. Dezember 2011)

meine rechte maustaste ist im arsch 5/5 !

Fuuuuuuu x_x

auf einmal will die wieder was zur hölle o_o


Troll Maus 5/5 ! x_x


----------



## Edou (4. Dezember 2011)

Diese scheiß Noobs in Battlefield mit ihren scheiß Granatwerfern (noch Grenzwertig die zu benutzen, denn die sind eher auf Nahkampf ausgelegt) oder dann Raketenwerfern. Das regt so derbe auf, weil sie sonst nicht anders einen Kill erzielen können. Ich mein ich bin nicht der beste, aber ein bisschen Fairness ist doch wohl nicht zu viel verlangt? -.- 5/5 

Spawnpoints bei denen Gegner gleich 2Meter neben dir stehn und du KEINE Reaktionszeit hast. -.- 5/5


----------



## Selor Kiith (4. Dezember 2011)

Media Markt Werbung 4/5

Generell Werbung 5/5
Entweder nehmen die irgendwelche Drogen oder Werbetexter gehören mit zu den absolut dämlichsten, dümmsten und abgrundtief idiotischsten Menschen die es gibt...


----------



## orkman (4. Dezember 2011)

HitotsuSatori schrieb:


> Der zweite Dezember und wir haben 13°C und Sonnenschein. 20/5 Ich will Schnee!



this! nur dass wir der 4te dezember sind und die temperatur auch ein bissl variiert , aber mensch ... ICH WILL SCHNEEEEEEE !!!!


----------



## Edou (4. Dezember 2011)

Selor schrieb:


> Media Markt Werbung 4/5
> 
> Generell Werbung 5/5
> Entweder nehmen die irgendwelche Drogen oder Werbetexter gehören mit zu den absolut dämlichsten, dümmsten und abgrundtief idiotischsten Menschen die es gibt...


Und solange es genug Kunden gibt, die darauf reinfallen, wird sich daran nichts ändern, leider. =/


----------



## B-R-A-I-N (4. Dezember 2011)

orkman schrieb:


> this! nur dass wir der 4te dezember sind und die temperatur auch ein bissl variiert , aber mensch ... ICH WILL SCHNEEEEEEE !!!!




Doofer Regen als Niederschlag, wo bleibt MEIN Schnee?????!!! 

6/5


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (4. Dezember 2011)

Selor schrieb:


> Media Markt Werbung 4/5



qft
Diese Werbung ist einfach nur daneben 5/5


----------



## Ceiwyn (4. Dezember 2011)

Es ist einfach ungluabblich wie der Westen( USA, Großbritanien, Deutschland) Vorwände für einen Iran-Krieg kostruiert:
1.) Der angebliche Anschlagsversuch auf den saudischen US-Botschafter (Obama wollte "Beweise" vorlegen, hat dies aber nicht gemacht, auch die US-Medien haben diese Lügen entarnt)
2.) IAEO-Bericht enthält überhaupt KEINE BEWEISE für die Anschuldigungen
3.) Vor einingen Tagen leitete ein "Bild"-Bericht die weitere Kriegpropaganda an: angeblich plane Iran einen Anschlag in Deutschland(überall wurde die Bild zitiert- der Dementi ein Tag später wurde viel weniger Aufmerksamkeit geschenkt)
4.) Stunex-Angriffe der USA und seinen Verbündeten( um Iran zu provozieren)
5.) England Vorbereitungen für den Krieg gegen den Iran

Einfach unglaublich!

Danke, das wars.


----------



## Konov (4. Dezember 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Es ist einfach ungluabblich wie der Westen( USA, Großbritanien, Deutschland) Vorwände für einen Iran-Krieg kostruiert:
> 1.) Der angebliche Anschlagsversuch auf den saudischen US-Botschafter (Obama wollte "Beweise" vorlegen, hat dies aber nicht gemacht, auch die US-Medien haben diese Lügen entarnt)
> 2.) IAEO-Bericht enthält überhaupt KEINE BEWEISE für die Anschuldigungen
> 3.) Vor einingen Tagen leitete ein "Bild"-Bericht die weitere Kriegpropaganda an: angeblich plane Iran einen Anschlag in Deutschland(überall wurde die Bild zitiert- der Dementi ein Tag später wurde viel weniger Aufmerksamkeit geschenkt)
> ...



Da schließe ich mich mal wortlos an!
Den Amis ist noch einiges mehr zuzutrauen, leider.


----------



## Legendary (4. Dezember 2011)

Was erwartet ihr auch anderes von unserer Weltpolizei?


----------



## Deathstyle (4. Dezember 2011)

Die Beziehung zwischen dem Iran und England war nie gut und die momentanen Ereignisse lassen das natürlich aufschaukeln.
Ich denke Punkt 3 kann man getrost und komplett ignorieren (Bild? Bitch pls.). Eh woher hast du das mit den Stunex angriffen, hab dazu grade nichts gefunden?


----------



## orkman (5. Dezember 2011)

dass mein inet seit 3 stunden permanent wegfliegt und ich so 0 spielen kann ... wieso bezahlt man die firma nochma ?`(traurig dazu is dass es schon mehrmals so gekommen is ...-.-)


----------



## Manowar (5. Dezember 2011)

The walking dead 2 Winterpause 5/5 -_-


----------



## Sh1k4ri (5. Dezember 2011)

Krank, yeeeeeeey -.- 5/5


----------



## Konov (5. Dezember 2011)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Krank, yeeeeeeey -.- 5/5



Schon wieder?


----------



## ZAM (5. Dezember 2011)

Das es hier so wenig Weihnachtsmützen auf den Profilbildern und Avataren gibt


----------



## Konov (5. Dezember 2011)

ZAM schrieb:


> Das es hier so wenig Weihnachtsmützen auf den Profilbildern und Avataren gibt



Ehrlich gesagt bin ich gerade froh, *dass *es hier kaum welche gibt.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (5. Dezember 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Schon wieder?



Immer noch ._. 

So ne Grippe-Impfung wär wohl mal was sinnvolles.


----------



## Konov (5. Dezember 2011)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Immer noch ._.
> 
> So ne Grippe-Impfung wär wohl mal was sinnvolles.



Vllt. hättest du nicht soviel feiern sollen zu deinem Geburtstag. ^^
Vllt. hat das ja die Krankheit eher noch weiter begünstigt.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (5. Dezember 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Vllt. hättest du nicht soviel feiern sollen zu deinem Geburtstag. ^^
> Vllt. hat das ja die Krankheit eher noch weiter begünstigt.



Ich war ja zwischenzeitlich schon wieder arbeiten, hatte halt "nur" noch Schnupfen. 

Aber du hast natürlich recht, das hab ich nun davon...


----------



## Konov (5. Dezember 2011)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Ich war ja zwischenzeitlich schon wieder arbeiten, hatte halt "nur" noch Schnupfen.
> 
> Aber du hast natürlich recht, das hab ich nun davon...



Gute besserung trotzdem ^^


----------



## H2OTest (5. Dezember 2011)

ZAM schrieb:


> Das es hier so wenig Weihnachtsmützen auf den Profilbildern und Avataren gibt



trolololol

&#8595;


----------



## orkman (5. Dezember 2011)

dass fuer mich nix beim amazon cyber monday und weihnachtskalender dabei is , seitdem die aktion begonnen hat  sieht alles nach schrott aus oder ich habs schon


----------



## Gutgore (5. Dezember 2011)

Das alle schnee haben wollen, aber nicht daran denken das die Leute auch iwi zu arbeit kommen müssen. In Deutschland wird immer weniger geräumt bzw gestreut. Aber das kapieren ja viele nicht .. 5/5


----------



## Olliruh (5. Dezember 2011)

Schnee ist nur cool fürs Schlittenfahren D


BTT: 
Streit mit'ner sehr guten Freundin 10/5


----------



## Dominau (5. Dezember 2011)

Drecks Fruchtfliegen in meinem Zimmer 

5/5 !!!


----------



## Feuerkatze (5. Dezember 2011)

Gegen Fruchtfliegen hilft: erstmal alles betroffene Obst und auch Müll wie Joghurtbecher etc. rausschmeissen und entsprechendes Geschirr ordentlich spülen. Am besten mit Essigreiniger alle betroffenen Flächen putzen. Für die restlichen Fliegen eine Falle mit 3 Teile Wasser, 2 Teile Fruchtsaft, 1 Teil Essig und einen Tropfen Spüli hinstellen (am besten ne Flasche mit engem Hals, dann tun sie sich noch schwerer wieder rauszukommen).Ahja und Alk kannst auch noch ein bissal reintun dass lockt auch nochmal extra.


----------



## Nasty11 (5. Dezember 2011)

Und morgen erst Indoor Soccer... wahhh  hat an sich schon gereicht daß es am Samstag ausgefallen ist. 3/5


----------



## Deanne (5. Dezember 2011)

5/5: Leute, die einfach nicht zu Terminen erscheinen, vorher auch nicht absagen und einen dann ignorieren. Könnte ich direkt reinschlagen.


----------



## Rayon (5. Dezember 2011)

Schnee in benachbarten Städten, ich hasse Schnee so abgrundtief. unendlich/5. Ich hoffe wir bleiben verschont wo dem Scheiß.


----------



## H2OTest (5. Dezember 2011)

das ich noch keinen Schnee habe, ICH WILL SCHNEE SCHNEE SCHNEE !!! endlich wieder MTb fahren  3/5


----------



## Dominau (5. Dezember 2011)

Meine Schwester ist Zuhause, das Drama geht los .. 
5/5


----------



## heinzelmännchen (5. Dezember 2011)

Blitz und Donner im Dezember.... wo gibs denn sowas? Es soll schneien und nicht gewittern 4/5


----------



## orkman (5. Dezember 2011)

Dominau schrieb:


> Meine Schwester ist Zuhause, das Drama geht los ..
> 5/5



haha made my day ... drama baby drama ^^

dass ich heute nix wertvolles gemacht habe bis jetzte und ne verabredung mit ner freundin mittags gar nicht laeuft und wir uns nur ende der woche einma abends treffen


----------



## Ol@f (5. Dezember 2011)

Hab bei einer Aufgabe, wo man 10x10 Matrizen nach jedem Schritt(Iteration) neu berechnen muss, bei der 7. Iteration (von 10) gemerkt, dass ich nach der ersten Iteration einen kleinen Fehler drin habe. 5/5 Richtig harte Zeitverschwendung!!


----------



## Doofkatze (6. Dezember 2011)

Ol@f schrieb:


> Hab bei einer Aufgabe, wo man 10x10 Matrizen nach jedem Schritt(Iteration) neu berechnen muss, bei der 7. Iteration (von 10) gemerkt, dass ich nach der ersten Iteration einen kleinen Fehler drin habe. 5/5 Richtig harte Zeitverschwendung!!




Sowas erinnert mich immer an Sudoku bzw. an diese Einstein-Tests, wo man 10 Fakten bekommt und damit per Logik 4-5 Fakten über 5 Personen erschließen konnte.

Das habe ich früher wahnsinnig gern gemacht, auch in sehr kurzer Zeit, mittlerweile erwische ich mich jedoch, wie ich dann einmal zu weit gedacht habe und eine kleinen Fehler begangen habe.


----------



## HitotsuSatori (6. Dezember 2011)

Schnee-Hasser 5/5


----------



## Alcest (6. Dezember 2011)

Ein Arbeitskollege der einem zum Islam konvertieren will o0 8/5 
(Leute die er konvertiert, geben ihm Pluspunkte um ins Paradies zu kommen oO)

Hat mich über 2 Stunden zugesülzt... 
Im Anschluss wurde er beleidigend, da ich sagte "Allah interessiert mich nicht die Bohne...."

Warum gibt es nur so viele gestörte Menschen ....


----------



## Konov (6. Dezember 2011)

Noch 2 Wochen Schule bis zu den Weihnachtsferien und das Frühjahr obwohl eigentlich schon fast alles gelaufen ist 5/5

Will endlich mein Abi schreiben und dann ist gut.


----------



## Kamsi (6. Dezember 2011)

http://www.bild.de/geld/wirtschaft/euro-krise/ratingagentur-standard-poors-droht-deutschland-mit-herabstufung-markt-beben-21403018.bild.html


Begonnen der Wirtschaftskrieg hat - die haben doch wirklich nen rad locker die amys


----------



## Olliruh (6. Dezember 2011)

Kamsi schrieb:


> http://www.bild.de/g...03018.bild.html
> 
> 
> Begonnen der Wirtschaftskrieg hat - die haben doch wirklich nen rad locker die amys



Ich persönlich weiß auch nicht was das mit den "Rating Agenturen" soll. Meiner Meinung nach die größten Trolle des Jahres


----------



## Sh1k4ri (6. Dezember 2011)

that awkward moment... when u see your ex girlfriend... with your friend ... 5/5


----------



## Rayon (6. Dezember 2011)

Diese dreckskälte. Ich will wieder Sommer! -.-

100/5.


----------



## H2OTest (6. Dezember 2011)

das mein hund heute bei nah gestorben ist


----------



## schneemaus (7. Dezember 2011)

Der "Service" der Telekom - 100/5

Hab Ende Oktober für meine Mutter ein Entertain-Senderpaket dazugebucht, weil sie das gerne haben wollte. Ein paar Tage haben wir's empfangen, danach nicht mehr. Tauchte im November aber auch nicht in der Rechnung auf, weswegen ich dann dachte "Gut, lief was bei der Buchung schief, evtl. nochmal buchen später". Nun tauchte aber der Zeitraum von Ende Oktober bis Ende November UND der Zeitraum von Ende November bis Ende Dezember in der Rechnung Dezember auf. Heute Morgen dann nochmal nachgeguckt, das Paket bekomm ich nicht. Dafür hab ich aber zwei Sender "HSV Total!" (die sie gar nicht haben will) und 2 Sender aus dem Kinder-Paket, die sie auch nicht haben will.
Grade also angerufen. Erstmal eine Mitarbeiterin dran gehabt, die mich mit der Technik verbunden hat. Der meinte, mit meinen Endgeräten und der Technik sei ja alles in Ordnung, er würde mich mit der Entertain-Abteilung verbinden. Statt dort anzukommen oder in die Warteschleife gesteckt zu werden, kam ich direkt zum Bewertungssystem und wurde quasi aus der Leitung geschmissen. Gut, ist wohl was schief gelaufen. Enragemeter 30%.
Also rief ich nochmal an, schilderte einer anderen Mitarbeiterin das Problem und die fragte natürlich, ob ich schon mit der Technik geredet hätte. Nachdem ich ihr erklärt habe, dass der mich mit dem Entertain-Service verbinden wollte und das nicht geklappt hat, druckste sie etwas rum, sie wüsste jetzt auch nicht, was sie machen sollte. Also hab ich, mit langsam leicht genervtem Unterton in der Stimme und Enragemeter bei ca. 65% erklärt, dass der von der Technik mich verbinden wollte und das nicht geklappt hat, in der Annahme, *sie* würde mich nun verbinden. Als Reaktion kam ein Seufzen, ein Klicken und ich war am Anfang, bei "Herzlich Willkommen beim Kundenservice der Telekom."
Enragemeter 95%.
Die letzten 5% waren dann bei der erneuten Warteschleife von ca. 5 Minuten erreicht, sodass ich die dritte Mitarbeiterin (den Technik-Mann mal außen vor gelassen) erstmal ein wenig angeschnauzt habe, was das denn solle, dass ich einfach aus der Leitung geschmissen werde, wenn eine Kollegin zu blöd ist, mich irgendwo hin zu verbinden. Dabei hab ich mich natürlich gleich entschuldigt, dass ich sie jetzt so anschnauze, obwohl sie prinzipiell nix dafür kann. Sie hat sich dann tausendmal entschuldigt und nach Schilderung meines Problems ebenfalls wegen der Technik gefragt. Ihr hab ich das dann auch nochmal erklärt und sie meinte dann, sie sucht nach einer Nummer von Entertain, weil sie hier nur die Entertain-Sat-Nummer hat, meine Mutter aber das "normale" bekommt. Die Nummer hatte sie dann, die war allerdings extern und ich musste da nun selbst anrufen. Nach nun ca. 10 Versuchen, bei denen jedes Mal besetzt war, steigt mein Enragemeter, was zwischendurch wieder bei ca. 20% war, da ich mich bei der guten Frau ausgekotzt und nach dem Telefonat eine geraucht habe, langsam wieder an, weil dort nun dauernd besetzt ist.


----------



## Deanne (7. Dezember 2011)

Hatte das gleiche Problem mit dem Entertain-Paket. Nur, dass ich dafür zahlen durfte und es nie nutzen konnte, weil es angeblich mitten in der City nicht verfügbar ist. Das wusste vorher natürlich wieder keiner.


----------



## schneemaus (7. Dezember 2011)

Ist ja nur ein Zusatz-Paket, also ein paar Sender mehr, die meine Mutter halt haben wollte. Die 2,50 im Monat würd sie dafür auch gerne berappen, wenn sie es denn empfangen könnte. Nach ein paar Tagen aber waren die Sender ja wieder weg.


----------



## Edou (7. Dezember 2011)

Im Sportunterricht umgeknickt und Schmerzen im Fuß. :/ 2/5 kann kaum laufen. :S


----------



## schneemaus (7. Dezember 2011)

Voltarensalbenverband drauf, kühl halten, hochlegen, ruhig halten. Tut weh, ist gemein, geht aber schnell wieder vorbei, ich red aus Erfahrung, hatte das früher dauernd und immer noch ständig Voltarensalbe im Haus.


----------



## Edou (7. Dezember 2011)

Wird gemacht, Frau Doctor! Müsste sogar noch von der Salbe was da sein. 

Achja....Morgen ne Arbeit, Freitag ne Arbeit, Montag ne Arbeit, Dienstag ne Arbeit, usw...bis Erneut Dienstag...sprich bis zum 20...5/5


----------



## Reflox (7. Dezember 2011)

Mein Lehrer 5/5

Er geht einem einfach auf den Sack. Er ist launisch, angepisst und einfach nurnoch unsympathisch.


----------



## skyline930 (7. Dezember 2011)

Reflox schrieb:


> Mein Lehrer 5/5
> 
> Er geht einem einfach auf den Sack. Er ist launisch, angepisst und einfach nurnoch unsympathisch.



Hey, kopf hoch - meine Lehrerin sagt mir ins Gesicht "Sie wissen nichts, und beteiligen sich nicht am Unterricht" obwohl ich es definitv tue. Oder die Begründung meiner mündlichen Note: (wörtliches Zitat!) "Ich glaube, dass wenn ich sie dran nehmen würde, dann käme von ihnen keine gute Antwort" 

Tauschen?!


----------



## Reflox (7. Dezember 2011)

skyline930 schrieb:


> Hey, kopf hoch - meine Lehrerin sagt mir ins Gesicht "Sie wissen nichts, und beteiligen sich nicht am Unterricht" obwohl ich es definitv tue. Oder die Begründung meiner mündlichen Note: (wörtliches Zitat!) "Ich glaube, dass wenn ich sie dran nehmen würde, dann käme von ihnen keine gute Antwort"
> 
> Tauschen?!



Das erste ist bei mir auch so. Vorallem hat er uns gestern angelogen. Der Mann, der mich zu unrecht als Lügner beleidigt. Ach, das regt mich auch auf.


----------



## H2OTest (7. Dezember 2011)

das ich mich leider mit jmd aus meinem Team streiten muss 4/5


----------



## Saji (7. Dezember 2011)

Zwei Chefs auf Arbeit. Kann es etwas nervtötenderes geben? 5/5


----------



## tear_jerker (7. Dezember 2011)

Saji schrieb:


> Zwei Chefs auf Arbeit. Kann es etwas nervtötenderes geben? 5/5



zwei weibliche Chefs? *wegduck*


----------



## Saji (7. Dezember 2011)

tear_jerker schrieb:


> zwei weibliche Chefs? *wegduck*



Ich glaube die wären sich einig. Anders als meine Kombi im Moment. Filialleiter versus Gebietsleiterin. Er sagt so, sie sagt anders. Er sagt die Preisschilder sollen mittig hängen, sie schafft an das alle unter der linken Ecke des Artikels stehen sollen. Also Kommando zurück und alles zurecht zuppeln. Da müssen sie sich nicht wundern wenn wir dem Zeitplan hinterherhinken. ^^


----------



## Alux (8. Dezember 2011)

gähnende Langeweile 3/5


----------



## Manowar (8. Dezember 2011)

Saji schrieb:


> Ich glaube die wären sich einig.



Autsch.
Vielleicht mag es sowas ja geben, aber jedes mal, wenn ich mit Frauen arbeiten musste, hätte ich mich am liebsten erschossen


----------



## HitotsuSatori (8. Dezember 2011)

Alles! 100/5


----------



## Edou (8. Dezember 2011)

Immernoch mein Knöchel...:/ war ne Hölle von Schultag...treppen rauf...treppen runter. :S 5/5


----------



## Capparc (8. Dezember 2011)

Wenn ich nach 10 Stunden getaner Arbeit, mit dem Auto, auf dem Nachhauseweg bin. Vor mir ein älterer Herr, mit Hut und Brille "krampfhaft übervorsichtig" die Straßen unsicher macht. 5/5


----------



## Potpotom (8. Dezember 2011)

Capparc schrieb:


> Wenn ich nach 10 Stunden getaner Arbeit, mit dem Auto, auf dem Nachhauseweg bin. Vor mir ein älterer Herr, mit Hut und Brille "krampfhaft übervorsichtig" die Straßen unsicher macht. 5/5


Ja, so ein Hut kann einen schonmal aufregen, und dann erst die Brille... wuah. 5/5


----------



## orkman (8. Dezember 2011)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Voltarensalbenverband drauf, kühl halten, hochlegen, ruhig halten. Tut weh, ist gemein, geht aber schnell wieder vorbei, ich red aus Erfahrung, hatte das früher dauernd und immer noch ständig Voltarensalbe im Haus.



wichtig bei sowas is zu wissen ob er anderweitige medikamente nimmt ... denn voltarensalbe is ein nicht steroides entzuendungshemmer (sorry is schlecht uebersetzt da ich es nur aus dem franzoesischen kenne : AINS anti inflammatoire non stéroidien) ... und die wirken zusammen mit andern medikamenten wie zum beispiel diabetiker medikamenten (sulfonylurée) 
mfg pharmazeutiker basiswissen


----------



## Edou (8. Dezember 2011)

Nöp, bin Medikamentenfrei....ein glück. =)

Heute ne Arbeit geschrieben, hätte mich meine Sitzpartnerin nicht abschreiben lassen, wäre ich sowas von am Arsch gewesen, und auch nur weil die Lehrerin mir die falschen Blätter vorgesagt hatte. =/ 4/5


----------



## Nasty11 (8. Dezember 2011)

Qualitätsaudit und das inklusive Samstag morgen 4/5. Nix mit normalem WE *narf*.


----------



## M1ghtymage (8. Dezember 2011)

Vorderes Nummernschild wurde am WE geklaut: 82€ und Aufwand 5/5


----------



## Tilbie (8. Dezember 2011)

Morgen Elektrotechnik-Klausur 2/5
Wird schon klappen.


----------



## tonygt (8. Dezember 2011)

Grad extrem schlechten Ping in LOL und damit unspielbar und muss jetzt darauf warten das Riot das ganze mal bemerkt und fixt. Atm echt schlimm mit den Servern 5/5


----------



## Sh1k4ri (8. Dezember 2011)

Stück Zahn abgebrochen :s 5/5


----------



## Olliruh (8. Dezember 2011)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Stück Zahn abgebrochen :s 5/5



Beim Bier aufmachen ? DD


----------



## Sh1k4ri (8. Dezember 2011)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Beim Bier aufmachen ? DD



Nein Beim Apfel-essen  Zum Glück ist es einer der Hinteren, trotzdem...


----------



## Ceiwyn (8. Dezember 2011)

Dreierlei nervt mich:

Zum einen ist mir schlecht von einem Überraschungsei. Mir wird immer schlecht von Schokolade, aber offenbar gehört das zur "Weihnachtsstimmung."
Zum anderen macht Battlefield 3 seit einer Stunde ein Update und ist erst bei 30%.
Zuletzt hat meine Schwester ihre Pferde woanders hingestellt. Jetzt haben wir praktisch keinen eigenen Stall mehr fast direkt hinter dem Haus auf dem Feld, sondern im Nachbarort. Nachvollziehbar, wenn der Bauer vergisst, Futter zu besorgen. Trotzdem nervt es mich. War halt echt toll da.


----------



## Alux (8. Dezember 2011)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Nein Beim Apfel-essen  Zum Glück ist es einer der Hinteren, trotzdem...



Apfel? Wie alt war der denn?


----------



## Sh1k4ri (8. Dezember 2011)

Alux schrieb:


> Apfel? Wie alt war der denn?



Nicht alt, ich kann mir das auch net wirklich erklären, mit Zähnen hatte ich noch nie so wirklich Probleme, hoffentlich kriegt man das wieder hin  Und nun bitte Themenwechsel, wenn ich jetzt schon annen Zahnarzt denke ....


----------



## abc :) (8. Dezember 2011)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Nicht alt, ich kann mir das auch net wirklich erklären, mit Zähnen hatte ich noch nie so wirklich Probleme, hoffentlich kriegt man das wieder hin  Und nun bitte Themenwechsel, wenn ich jetzt schon annen Zahnarzt denke ....



Glaub mir, das wird richtig weh tun beim Zahnarzt wenn der da an den Zahnmark geht. 
Und allgemein Essen wird schmerzen bevor du nicht das wieder richten lassen hast.
Ich spreche aus Erfahrung, hatte das direkt bei 2 Zähnen auf einmal.


----------



## HitotsuSatori (8. Dezember 2011)

Ich hab mir schon einen Zahn an einem Joghurt "abgebrochen". Der Zahnarzt meinte, der muss vorher schon gebrochen gewesen sein. (Oder die Erdbeeren im Joghurt waren zu hart... >.>)

zum Thema: 

Unsere Weihnachtsfeier ist nächsten Donnerstag und nächsten Freitag muss ich um 6 Uhr raus! Also keine Weihnachtsfeier für mich.  
Wieso müssen die das auch in der Woche machen?? 20/5

an den Poster über mir: 
Schmerzen beim Zahnarzt? Spritze und gut. 
Und beim Essen tat mir wiederum nichts weh, nachdem der Zahn abgebrochen war (Backenzahn). Mach ihm nicht solche Angst.


----------



## abc :) (8. Dezember 2011)

HitotsuSatori schrieb:


> Ich hab mir schon einen Zahn an einem Joghurt "abgebrochen". Der Zahnarzt meinte, der muss vorher schon gebrochen gewesen sein. (Oder die Erdbeeren im Joghurt waren zu hart... >.>)
> 
> zum Thema:
> 
> ...



Ihm ist aber kein Zahn sondern nur ein Zahnstück abgebrochen, somit liegt der Zahnmark wohlmöglich frei und das tut dann weh.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (8. Dezember 2011)

abc schrieb:
			
		

> http://forum.buffed.de/public/style_emoticons//smile.gif[/IMG]' date='08 December 2011 - 21:12' timestamp='1323374663' post='3192030']
> Ihm ist aber kein Zahn sondern nur ein Zahnstück abgebrochen, somit liegt der Zahnmark wohlmöglich frei und das tut dann weh.



Zur Zeit tut nix weh, bis Montag muss ich eh durchhalten.


----------



## Manowar (8. Dezember 2011)

Dann ist da doch einfach nur minimal was abgesplittert?

Hab mal nen Hinterkopf ins Gesicht bekommen, da ist vom Schneidezahn die Hälfte weggebrochen.
Da lag dann der Nerv frei und das waren dann wirklich Schmerzen und das würdest du erkennen


----------



## Hordlerkiller (8. Dezember 2011)

Was mich auffregt tja da ist was das ich letzte woche und am montag min 4-5 deja vu´s hatte ka wieso 
(4-5 deja vu´s in letzter woche um montag zusammen) 66/5

hatte schon viele dieses jahr und bin komplett gesund keine zustände oder sonst was.


----------



## Kamsi (8. Dezember 2011)

Cyberlink Power DVD

Ich wollte gemütlich mir ne Bluray anschauen

Habe schon mehrfach Blurays am Pc geschaut

Plötzlich dieses Bluray ist nicht mehr abspielbar alte bluray genommen die ich schon mal gesehen habe selbe fehlermeldung

hm, dabei hat das power dvd tool gesagt mein pc erfüllt alles - also mal gegooglet komisch haben erstaunlich viele das problem und power dvd verweigert den support mann solle sich bitte power dvd 11 kaufen.

warum soll ich nochmal bis zu 60 euro für eine software ausgeben wenn ich sie beim kauf meines bluray laufwerks vor nichtmal 3 monaten im preis inbegriffen war.

aber typische monopol stellung es gibt atm keinen anderen software player für bluerays leider


----------



## Nasty11 (9. Dezember 2011)

Klingt wieder mal wie ne typische Abzocke @ Kamsi...


----------



## heinzelmännchen (9. Dezember 2011)

Blöde Bahn...... -.-

Da will man zur Uni, hatn wichtiges Tutorium und was passiert: erst heißt es 25 Minuten Verspätung, das wäre noch kein Problem gewesen,

und dann kommt die Durchsage " Der Zug fällt heute aus" 

Jetzt hab ich heut zwar frei, verpasse aber das Tutorium, danke Bahn 	5/5

...und das ist nicht das erste Mal, in den letzten Wochen ist der Zug schon öfters ausgefallen


----------



## Loony555 (9. Dezember 2011)

Passend zum Thema... Das Wetter! 5/5
Bin seit einer Woche ohne Führerschein (war ein wenig zu schnell im Juli -> 4 Wochen Fahrverbot.)
Nun fahre ich mit der Bahn und seither ist es sch#%}} kalt, stürmisch und regnet in einer Tour, wo ich viel zu Fuss und draußen unterwegs bin. 
6 Wochen lang hats vorher keinen Tropfen geregnet. Naja, Strafe muss halt sein.


----------



## schneemaus (9. Dezember 2011)

So "wenig" zu schnell kann es ja nicht gewesen sein, wenn du 4 Wochen Fahrverbot bekommst. Bist in meinen Augen selbst dran Schuld, sorry, aber da kann ich dich nicht bemitleiden  Ich fahr auch gern zügig, aber *wenn* ich zu schnell fahre, dann höchstens 15-20km/h (kein Punkt) oder ich hab ein blaues, sich rotierendes Licht auf dem Dach des Fahrzeugs.

BTT: Dass mir grade vieles ein bisschen über den Kopf wächst 5/5


----------



## Capparc (9. Dezember 2011)

Wenn es zum Freitag, auf Arbeit, nicht so läuft, wie es laufen soll. Da man meist alles bis zum Wochenende abgearbeitet haben möchte. 5/5

In dem Sinne ...


----------



## Potpotom (9. Dezember 2011)

Wollte gerade ins stille Örtchen verschwinden, schlendere so in Richtung Tür und in dem Augenblick wo ich sie öffnete schrie mich auch gleich mein Chef an der da zugange war, hat vergessen abzuschliessen.

Alter, es gibt Dinge die will man einfach nicht sehen!!! *würg*

unendlich/5


----------



## Lari (9. Dezember 2011)

Beleidigende Kommentare in den buffed-News, die trotz Meldung und Moderatoren-Anwesenheit, nicht gelöscht werden: 2/5


----------



## LeWhopper (9. Dezember 2011)

Kamsi schrieb:


> aber typische monopol stellung es gibt atm keinen anderen software player für bluerays leider



Nicht Ärgern. Den hier nehmen und glücklich werden. http://www.videolan.org/vlc/

------------

Grippe. Das Fieber ist schon weg. Aber der husten geht mir aufn Sack 2/5.


----------



## schneemaus (9. Dezember 2011)

Meine Mutter. Eben mit dem Arzt wegen Medikamenten telefoniert und erwähnt, dass das mit dem morgendlichen Anschwellen des Gesichts immer schlimmer wird. Er meinte, das wäre nicht normal und er wüsste nicht, woher das kommt. Wenn das trotz anderem Antibiotikum nicht besser wird, morgen oder am Sonntag früh ins Krankenhaus. Montag hätte sie einen Termin für's Thoraxröntgen, da Verdacht auf Lungenentzündung. Nun eben: "Ich geh nicht ins Krankenhaus, die machen da auch nix." Genau das Gleiche wie letztes Jahr, da bin ich ihr mindestens genauso lange hinterhergerannt, damit sie zum Arzt bzw. ins Krankenhaus geht und konnte sie erst dazu überreden, als sie schon extrem auf dem Zahnfleisch kroch. Resultat: 4 1/2 Stunden Darm-OP, weil ein Divertikel geplatzt ist, was vorher hätte ambulant mit Medikamenten behandelt werden können. Aber nein, die im Krankenhaus machen ja nix. 100/5.


----------



## Deanne (9. Dezember 2011)

5/5: Der Egoismus mancher Leute.

Eine Freundin will Samstag unbedingt in einen Club, ich muss aber arbeiten und bekomme dafür sogar doppelten Stundenlohn, weil ich eingesprungen bin. 
Nun erwartet sie von mir, dass ich mich krank melde und sie begleite. Verständnis dafür, dass ich meinen Chef nicht einfach so im Stich lassen kann, hat sie natürlich nicht. Und ich werde sicherlich nicht meinen Job gefährden, nur um in einen Schuppen zu gehen, auf den ich eh keine Lust habe.


----------



## ink0gnito (9. Dezember 2011)

Schiess die alte ab, wenn die schon so drauf ist :>


----------



## Deanne (9. Dezember 2011)

ink0gnito schrieb:


> Schiess die alte ab, wenn die schon so drauf ist :>



Haha, das klingt so, als wäre ich ein Kerl und an der Dame in anderer Hinsicht interessiert. Leider ist es eine gute Freundin, die sich in letzter Zeit in eine ziemlich unschöne Richtung entwickelt hat.


----------



## Ceiwyn (9. Dezember 2011)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Meine Mutter. Eben mit dem Arzt wegen Medikamenten telefoniert und erwähnt, dass das mit dem morgendlichen Anschwellen des Gesichts immer schlimmer wird. Er meinte, das wäre nicht normal und er wüsste nicht, woher das kommt. Wenn das trotz anderem Antibiotikum nicht besser wird, morgen oder am Sonntag früh ins Krankenhaus. Montag hätte sie einen Termin für's Thoraxröntgen, da Verdacht auf Lungenentzündung. Nun eben: "Ich geh nicht ins Krankenhaus, die machen da auch nix." Genau das Gleiche wie letztes Jahr, da bin ich ihr mindestens genauso lange hinterhergerannt, damit sie zum Arzt bzw. ins Krankenhaus geht und konnte sie erst dazu überreden, als sie schon extrem auf dem Zahnfleisch kroch. Resultat: 4 1/2 Stunden Darm-OP, weil ein Divertikel geplatzt ist, was vorher hätte ambulant mit Medikamenten behandelt werden können. Aber nein, die im Krankenhaus machen ja nix. 100/5.



Tja, ich lag mal drei Tage lang im Krankenhaus, ohne dass überhaupt irgendetwas gemacht wurde. Erst als ich mich hab verlegen lassen, fiel denen ein, dass sie ja noch röntgen wollten, Ultraschall machen usw. usw. Ist klar, wenn man merkt, dass der Patient abhaut, muss man noch den schnellen Euro machen. Im Endeffekt kann ich froh sein, dass ich abgehauen bin, sonst wäre es sehr übel ausgegangen. Nie wieder in ein städtisches Klinikum.


----------



## Konov (9. Dezember 2011)

Deanne schrieb:


> Haha, das klingt so, als wäre ich ein Kerl und an der Dame in anderer Hinsicht interessiert. Leider ist es eine gute Freundin, die sich in letzter Zeit in eine ziemlich unschöne Richtung entwickelt hat.



Umso mehr ein Grund wie ich finde. Auch wenns eine alte Freundin ist. Kenne das leider aus eigener Erfahrung.

@Topic

40 Euro beim Zahnarzt gelassen für eine "kleine Zahnreinigung". 
Dabei sind meine Zähne ja angeblich so toll. Naja heute kostet echt jeder Müll nen Haufen Geld. 4/5


----------



## Deanne (9. Dezember 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Umso mehr ein Grund wie ich finde. Auch wenns eine alte Freundin ist. Kenne das leider aus eigener Erfahrung.



Es ärgert mich schon sehr, dass sie ernsthaft erwartet, dass ich meinen Chef anlüge und meinen Job riskiere. Das finde ich arg egoistisch. Und meinetwegen kann sie jetzt auch schmollen. Ich gebe nicht nach, wäre ja noch schöner.

100/5: Leute, die keine Ahnung von etwas haben, aber trotzdem ihren Senf dazu geben müssen. Besonders, wenn es um die Lebensweise anderer Menschen geht, von der man selbst null Plan hat. Immer dieses dumme Halbwissen.

"Was, du bist schwul? Hast du Aids?"
"Was, du bist Veganer? Hast du Haarausfall?"
"Was, du bist Moslem? Bist du Terrorist?"

Bei sowas krieg ich regelrecht Hassanfälle.


----------



## Nasty11 (9. Dezember 2011)

Auditor in meiner Abteilung heute... das Problem: er ist Mexikaner und stottert dazu auch noch sein Englisch ist hundsmiserabel. Und um allem die Krone aufzusetzen wird meine 2. Schicht auditiert in der u.a. 2 Philippinos arbeiten die selber Probleme mit dem Englischen haben... Da wird halt keiner den anderen verstehen, gaaanz großes Kino 5/5.


----------



## Ceiwyn (9. Dezember 2011)

Deanne schrieb:


> Es ärgert mich schon sehr, dass sie ernsthaft erwartet, dass ich meinen Chef anlüge und meinen Job riskiere. Das finde ich arg egoistisch. Und meinetwegen kann sie jetzt auch schmollen. Ich gebe nicht nach, wäre ja noch schöner.
> 
> 100/5: Leute, die keine Ahnung von etwas haben, aber trotzdem ihren Senf dazu geben müssen. Besonders, wenn es um die Lebensweise anderer Menschen geht, von der man selbst null Plan hat. Immer dieses dumme Halbwissen.
> 
> ...



Passen dazu: 

"Was, du bist Linker? Bist du Kommunist?"


----------



## schneemaus (9. Dezember 2011)

Damit könnte man einen ganzen Thread füllen, alleine spontan fallen mir 5-6 solcher Klischeesprüche ein.

Das mit dem Krankenhaus ist Mist, sicher. Das Krankenhaus hier allerdings ist wirklich gut, zumal ich hier auch einige kenne, dank meiner Arbeit und weil ich mein RA-Praktikum dort verbracht habe. Von Chirurgie über Innere bis Anästhesie kenn ich dort alle Ärzte und das Pflegepersonal, was letztes Jahr sicher nicht von Nachteil war.


----------



## Konov (9. Dezember 2011)

Deanne schrieb:


> Es ärgert mich schon sehr, dass sie ernsthaft erwartet, dass ich meinen Chef anlüge und meinen Job riskiere. Das finde ich arg egoistisch. Und meinetwegen kann sie jetzt auch schmollen. Ich gebe nicht nach, wäre ja noch schöner.
> 
> 100/5: Leute, die keine Ahnung von etwas haben, aber trotzdem ihren Senf dazu geben müssen. Besonders, wenn es um die Lebensweise anderer Menschen geht, von der man selbst null Plan hat. Immer dieses dumme Halbwissen.
> 
> ...



Freundschaften entwickeln sich eben auch manchmal in eine ungünstige Richtung. 
Es ist nicht immer lebenslang oder Eierkuchen forever. Und wenn man seine eigenen Lebensgewohnheiten oder -einstellungen nicht mehr mit denen des anderen vereinbaren kann, sollte man lieber getrennte Wege gehen als Freundschaft zu heucheln. 
Insofern würde ich mir das an deiner Stelle einfach überlegen und ggf. die entsprechenden Entscheidungen treffen.
Vielleicht nähert man sich ja auch irgendwann wieder mehr an.

Und zu den Sprüchen, kann ich nur sagen, vollste Zustimmung! Absolute Rage-Garantie wenn ich sowas höre.


----------



## Terrascream (9. Dezember 2011)

Das mit dem Haarausfall versteh ich nicht 
Klärt mich auf 

Das Highschool of the Dead am Anfang richtig cool war und von Folge zu Folge sich immer mehr in ein schlechten Porno wandelt 5/5.


----------



## ink0gnito (9. Dezember 2011)

Deanne schrieb:


> Haha, das klingt so, als wäre ich ein Kerl und an der Dame in anderer Hinsicht interessiert. Leider ist es eine gute Freundin, die sich in letzter Zeit in eine ziemlich unschöne Richtung entwickelt hat.



Ach, Sorry. Dachte das wäre DEINE Freundin und nicht EINE : D
Aber das macht es ja noch einfacher, schieß die alte ab


----------



## Terrascream (9. Dezember 2011)

ink0gnito schrieb:


> Ach, Sorry. Dachte das wäre DEINE Freundin und nicht EINE : D
> Aber das macht es ja noch einfacher, schieß die alte ab



Ihr tut so als wäre es kein Problem eine gute Freundin einfach so beiseite zu schieben oder wie ihr es nennt "ab zu schießen"#

Macht ihr das mit euren Freunden so? Sobald sie nicht mehr eurer Vorstellung entsprechen wegzuwerfen?

Jeder Mensch verändert sich mit der Zeit, ob nun ins positive oder ins negative, sie haben uns mal am Herz gelegen. Also würde ich erstmal darüber reden anstatt sie einfach zu sagen "bye bye".

Wir kennen ihre Freundin nicht, wir kennen ihr Verhältnis nicht, also haben wa nicht das Recht uns da einzumischen.

BTT: Mein Internet kackt ständig ab 2/5.


----------



## Kamsi (9. Dezember 2011)

LeWhopper schrieb:


> Nicht Ärgern. Den hier nehmen und glücklich werden. http://www.videolan.org/vlc/



leider geht das nur bei blurays ohne aacs kopierschutz 

ich denk ich werde mir wenn der support sich nicht meldet von der firma schlauer fuchs jede dvd holen bevor ich mir für 60 euro neue power dvd version hole


----------



## Edou (9. Dezember 2011)

Das ich es einfach nicht gebacken bekomm, SIE mal zu fragen ob SIE etwas unternehmen möchte. Denn anscheinend kann sie mich ja leiden (mehr kp und dass ist nochmal nen stûck härter)...ich mein SIE lacht über  meinen scheiß (entweder weil sie mich mag, oder weil ich Witziger (da is grad nen insider versteckt *g) bin als ich dachte...zumindest spontan)...sie frågt auch ob ich bspw mit ihr zum bäcker gehe in der pause....usw....aaaaaargh! 5/5

Achja....my ankle still hurts..:/ 3/5


----------



## Ceiwyn (9. Dezember 2011)

Terrascream schrieb:


> Jeder Mensch verändert sich mit der Zeit, ob nun ins positive oder ins negative



Und irgendwann ist die Veränderung so weit fortgeschritten, dass man mit demjenigen unter diesen Bedingungen niemals eine Freundschaft eingegangen wäre.


----------



## Terrascream (9. Dezember 2011)

Edou schrieb:


> Das ich es einfach nicht gebacken bekomm, SIE mal zu fragen ob SIE etwas unternehmen möchte. Denn anscheinend kann sie mich ja leiden (mehr kp und dass ist nochmal nen stûck härter)...ich mein SIE lacht über  meinen scheiß (entweder weil sie mich mag, oder weil ich Witziger (da is grad nen insider versteckt *g) bin als ich dachte...zumindest spontan)...sie frågt auch ob ich bspw mit ihr zum bäcker gehe in der pause....usw....aaaaaargh! 5/5
> 
> Achja....my ankle still hurts..:/ 3/5



Schnapp sie dir Tiger :'D


----------



## Alux (9. Dezember 2011)

BF3 5/5

Will mal ne Runde zocken, aber ne Update 3,9GB


----------



## Saji (9. Dezember 2011)

iTunes plündert mein Konto. Und ich habe nicht einmal etwas davon. Angeblich soll ich eine App namens KingdomConquest heruntergeladen und in dieser App InApp Käufe getätigt haben. Bis jetzt beläuft sich mein "Schaden" auf rund 72 Euro. PW habe ich bereits geändert, Zahlungsinfos entfernt und Apple kontaktiert. 

Der Clou an der Sache: es ist kein Einzelfall. Es geht reihenweise iTunes Kunden genau wie mir! Es ist irgendwie zum Heulen... 10/5


Aber etwas habe ich daraus mitgenommen... bei iTunes zahle ich nur noch mit den Voucher.


----------



## Kamsi (9. Dezember 2011)

es ist freitag abend - spielfilmzeit und was ist telekom entertain hat mal wieder nen grossausfall - bin ich froh wenn ich aus deren vertrag rauskomme


----------



## schneemaus (9. Dezember 2011)

Kamsi schrieb:


> es ist freitag abend - spielfilmzeit und was ist telekom entertain hat mal wieder nen grossausfall - bin ich froh wenn ich aus deren vertrag rauskomme



Hab dort grade angerufen und ich kann ihnen schon gar nicht mehr böse sein. Hatte nen Ossi dran (an sich ja kein Thema), der mit übelstem Dialekt gesprochen hat, was ich alleine schon zum Schmunzeln fand. Als er dann noch mit diesem Dialekt sagte "Aufgrund der Brisanz dieser Situation arbeiten wir mit Hochdruck daran, das zu beheben", musste ich mir die Hand vor den Mund schlagen und den Atem anhalten, um kurz drauf wenigstens noch ein "Vielen Dank und schönen Abend noch" rauszubekommen. Deswegen reg ich mich da gar nicht auf sondern freu mich über das lustige Telefonat und den Lachflash, der mich seit 10 Minuten begleitet. Das war die Viertelstunde Warteschleife definitiv wert


----------



## Sh1k4ri (10. Dezember 2011)

die Story von Wanted 4/5.

Mal ganz ehrlich, ein Webstuhl ?


----------



## Olliruh (10. Dezember 2011)

Fernbedinung verloren :c 5/5


----------



## iShock (10. Dezember 2011)

Langeweile und heut morgen wie blöd rumgeschnupft und das 1 Woche vorm Urlaub :°( 5/5


----------



## Olliruh (10. Dezember 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Und das seid ca 45 Minuten ... -.-


----------



## Edou (10. Dezember 2011)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Fernbedinung verloren :c 5/5




Beim Schalker sieg gestern vor Freude hinter die Heizung befördert? 

Scheiß Weihnachtspreise...-.-* scheiß christlicher kommerz hier....5/5


----------



## Ceiwyn (10. Dezember 2011)

Nachdem hier offenbar eine Epidemie an Erkältungen ausgebrochen ist, hat es mich auch erwischt. Entweder habe ich mich hier im buffed-Forum angesteckt, oder es kommt daher, dass ich gestern völlig durchnässt war und nicht sofort unter die Dusche bin. 

Nun lutsche ich ein Ricola nach dem anderen und hoffe, dass ich bis Sonntag Abend wieder fit bin.


----------



## iShock (10. Dezember 2011)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> Und das seid ca 45 Minuten ... -.-



omg ich seh mich


----------



## Alux (11. Dezember 2011)

dieser *'§%"&&%$*"§$ Windows Media Player  raahhhhhhh/5 , ich kopier eine CD, aber nur der 1. Song von der CD ist in der Medienbibliothek, wo zur Hölle steckt der Rest???


----------



## HitotsuSatori (11. Dezember 2011)

Der bekloppte Schimpfwortfilter in WoW geht nach jedem Ausloggen wieder an... Ja, ich fluche sehr oft! 100/5


----------



## Kamsi (11. Dezember 2011)

oliruh ist das windows 2000 oder wie ?


----------



## Olliruh (11. Dezember 2011)

Kamsi schrieb:


> oliruh ist das windows 2000 oder wie ?



Keine Ahnung ,ist der laptop von meinem Bruder


----------



## Legendary (11. Dezember 2011)

Kamsi schrieb:


> oliruh ist das windows 2000 oder wie ?



Das ist Vista im klassischen Look.


----------



## Saji (11. Dezember 2011)

Ich muss schon um 5 Uhr wieder aufstehen... 3/5

Ich bin dann mal im Bett...


----------



## Konov (11. Dezember 2011)

Saji schrieb:


> Ich muss schon um 5 Uhr wieder aufstehen... 3/5
> 
> Ich bin dann mal im Bett...



Arme socke! Mein Beileid.


----------



## tear_jerker (12. Dezember 2011)

Das ich keinen post von Saji lesen kann ohne 2 minuten am Avatar hängen zu bleiben 1/5


----------



## Edou (12. Dezember 2011)

Der perfekte Moment um sie zu fragen....was ist? Ich bekomm einfach kein Wort in die Richtung raus....wie macht man sowas bitte "richtig"? -.- 5/5


----------



## Manowar (12. Dezember 2011)

Edou schrieb:


> Der perfekte Moment um sie zu fragen....was ist? Ich bekomm einfach kein Wort in die Richtung raus....wie macht man sowas bitte "richtig"? -.- 5/5



Eier wachsen lassen 
Hört sich vllt blöde an, aber Selbstvertrauen+Mut


----------



## Edou (12. Dezember 2011)

Ah, da war der Haken....Selbstvertrauen und Mut wurden bei meiner Geburt leider Entfernt. Die Ärzte meinten zu meiner Mutter:Ihr Sohn ist verrück, er wollte sich mit Chuck Norris duellieren!....daraufhin zack beides weg. :<


----------



## Ol@f (12. Dezember 2011)

Mein Kopfhörer hat auf der einen Seite einen Wackelkontakt 3/5


----------



## Deanne (12. Dezember 2011)

Ol@f schrieb:


> Mein Kopfhörer hat auf der einen Seite einen Wackelkontakt 3/5



Same here. Und die Dinger haben 55 Euro gekostet.


----------



## Ol@f (12. Dezember 2011)

Deanne schrieb:


> Same here. Und die Dinger haben 55 Euro gekostet.


Meine waren da leider deutlich teurer... Ich wart mal ab, was Thomann.de dazu sagt.


----------



## Konov (12. Dezember 2011)

Ol@f schrieb:


> Mein Kopfhörer hat auf der einen Seite einen Wackelkontakt 3/5



Jo meine auch im Arsch, bald neue kaufen  3/5


----------



## Raffzahl (12. Dezember 2011)

Mein Deutschlehrer 4/5
Er erzählt etwas vorne, ich mache mir natürlich dazu Notizen. Ich guck kurz einmal nach vorne und er erzählt mir, dass ich nicht mitschreiben würde. Dann behauptet er auch, dass ich dann wieder sagen werde, dass wir bei ihm nichts lernen. Das hab ich nie gesagt. 
Freitag schreiben wir unsere Klassenarbeit über den ersten Teil von Faust (unsere erste Klassenarbeit dieses Jahr in Deutsch, Faust haben wir letzte Woche beendet, jetzt macht er auch noch ein paar Szenen aus dem zweiten Teil). Ein Schüler fragt, ob wir nochmal eine Szeneninterpretation schreiben können. Er sagt, dass wir das ja schon einmal gemacht haben und er nicht wieder beim Urschleim anfangen möchte.


----------



## H2OTest (12. Dezember 2011)

du bist mit deinem deutschlehrer hass nicht alleine


----------



## Deanne (13. Dezember 2011)

H2OTest schrieb:


> du bist mit deinem deutschlehrer hass nicht alleine



Passt besser auf, was ihr gegen Deutschlehrer sagt!!


----------



## Selor Kiith (13. Dezember 2011)

Mathe- und Kunstlehrer/innen sind viel schlimmer! ^^


----------



## worldofhordcraft (13. Dezember 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=DZhRRtmkwFQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



 5/5

Edit: Scheiß Regen, ich will Schnee haben (und ich muss bei dem Wetter heute auch noch zum Arzt)! 4/5 Aber was erwartet man von einer der regenreichsten Städte, wenn nicht sogar DER regenreichsten Stadt Deutschlands...


----------



## Ceiwyn (13. Dezember 2011)

Tja, ich wohne in bzw. bei einer der wärmsten und sonnenreichsten Städte Deutschlands, da liegt natürlich auch kein Schnee. ^^


----------



## Wolfmania (13. Dezember 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Tja, ich wohne in bzw. bei einer der wärmsten und sonnenreichsten Städte Deutschlands, da liegt natürlich auch kein Schnee. ^^



Freiburg ? Ach ja hier ist Regen in NRW...5/5


----------



## Ceiwyn (13. Dezember 2011)

Wolfmania schrieb:


> Freiburg ? Ach ja hier ist Regen in NRW...5/5



Fast, Karlsruhe. Aber wir haben von 18.-20. Schnee, wenn man den Online-Diensten glauben darf.


----------



## Konov (13. Dezember 2011)

worldofhordcraft schrieb:


> __ Youtube
> - Eingebundener Inhalt
> 
> 
> ...



Rofl! Made my day...

Als hätte man sonst keine Sorgen. Also nichts gegen Frauenrechte, aber man kanns auch übertreiben... was manche Frauenrechtlerinnen so bringen mittlerweile, ist schon ziemlich lächerlich.


----------



## Raffzahl (13. Dezember 2011)

Deanne schrieb:


> Passt besser auf, was ihr gegen Deutschlehrer sagt!!



Ich sag nichts gegen Deutschlehrer im Allgemeinen (auch wenn mich kein Deutschlehrer richtig mag). Aber in der 9. haben wir so viele Filme geguckt. Manchmal hatten sie nicht einmal Bezug auf den Unterrichtsstoff oder zu "Romeo und Julia" haben wir 3 verschiedene Fassungen gesehen, aber das Buch nie zu Ende gelesen. Dafür muss er jetzt jedesmal beantragen, einen Film zu sehen. 

@SelorKiith Wenn du Mathe kannst, ist es doch nicht so schlimm mit den Lehrern. Und meine jetzige Kunstlehrerin ist auch nicht wirklich schlimm.


----------



## Konov (13. Dezember 2011)

Schnauze voll von allem grad 5/5


----------



## Tilbie (13. Dezember 2011)

Schlecht geschlafen 5/5
Hätte Heute nach der 2. Stunde nach Hause gehen können und was is? Musste bis zur 5. da rumgammeln. 5/5


----------



## Alterac123 (13. Dezember 2011)

worldofhordcraft schrieb:


> __ Youtube
> - Eingebundener Inhalt
> 
> 
> ...



Und mit so einem Scheiß verdient man Geld?


----------



## HitotsuSatori (13. Dezember 2011)

Fahrradfahrer 10/5


----------



## Olliruh (13. Dezember 2011)

Can't tell if trolling or just stupid.
Ich habe heute gelernt das : Frauen nur in einer Traum Welt Proffessorin sein können ,das Pizzabäcker ein scheiß Beruf ist und das mehr Mädchen mit Lego spielen als ich dachte


----------



## tonygt (13. Dezember 2011)

Man könnte das ganze jetzt auch einfach auf Barbie umdrehen und sich fragen warum es da soviele Frauen gibt und so wenig Männer


----------



## Ceiwyn (13. Dezember 2011)

tonygt schrieb:


> Man könnte das ganze jetzt auch einfach auf Barbie umdrehen und sich fragen warum es da soviele Frauen gibt und so wenig Männer



Pff, Gleichberechtigung heißt doch im 21. Jahrhundert nur noch Unterdrückung des Mannes. An meiner Uni gibt es über 60% Frauen, in meiner Fakultät fast 70%. Wo bleibt die Quote?


----------



## Deathstyle (13. Dezember 2011)

70%? Das ist doch aber genau die hälfte!
Ich finde die Feministinnen machen sich mit solchen Aktionen nur lächerlich.

Ich rege mich eigentlich grade über nix auf, aber ich will nen gescheites MMO oder sowas ähnliches zum daddeln haben, daher mal 1/5.


----------



## Alux (13. Dezember 2011)

Saturday Night Fever-So feiert Österreichs Jugend  /5


Die 4 größten grenzdebilen Volldeppen von Österreich und ein Haufen alle Vorurteile repräsentierender Tussenmäßig aufgemachter Zicken repräsentieren zirka 495 763 Jugendliche und lassen dadurch alle in einem so schlechten Licht da stehen.


----------



## Saji (13. Dezember 2011)

Statt morgen erst um 11 Uhr zur Arbeit zu müssen, darf ich nun schon um 9 Uhr ran. Natürlich bei gleicher Endzeit (=Ladenschluss). Und da erfahre ich natürlich um 21 Uhr. Hmpf! 4/5


----------



## Grushdak (13. Dezember 2011)

mein Beileid & gutes Durchhaltevermögen morgen ,,, 
............

mich nervt gerade etwas aber nur etwas ..., daß nen video bei youtube hochladen so lange dauert ....
Naja, posten werde ich es heute wohl noch können.
Hauptsache die Qualität stimmt dann noch ...


----------



## Manowar (14. Dezember 2011)

Ich muss am 19. als Zeuge vor Gericht -_-

Und nach vielen Jahren, hab ich jetzt doch mal meine ersten Punkte in Flensburg gesammelt 
(Nichts gefährliches)


----------



## Selor Kiith (14. Dezember 2011)

Ich sollte mein loses Mundwerk zumindest in der Öffentlichkeit zügeln 5/5

War einkaufen und da waren 2 ältere Damen in der Milchprodukte Abteilung und suchten krampfhaft nach einem bestimmten Geschmack eines Joghurts, ich wollte an den Käse, wartete aber freundlich, irgendwann fragte mich dann eine "Wollen sie eben kurz was rausholen?" und was rutscht mir im wirklich absolut schlechtesten Tonfall, den man sich für diesen Satz einfallen lassen kann raus "Ach keine Eile... ICH habe ja noch genug Zeit!" *facepalm*
Dabei wollte ich garnicht sowas raushauen sondern nur freundlich sein...


----------



## Konov (14. Dezember 2011)

Selor schrieb:


> Ich sollte mein loses Mundwerk zumindest in der Öffentlichkeit zügeln 5/5
> 
> War einkaufen und da waren 2 ältere Damen in der Milchprodukte Abteilung und suchten krampfhaft nach einem bestimmten Geschmack eines Joghurts, ich wollte an den Käse, wartete aber freundlich, irgendwann fragte mich dann eine "Wollen sie eben kurz was rausholen?" und was rutscht mir im wirklich absolut schlechtesten Tonfall, den man sich für diesen Satz einfallen lassen kann raus "Ach keine Eile... ICH habe ja noch genug Zeit!" *facepalm*
> Dabei wollte ich garnicht sowas raushauen sondern nur freundlich sein...



LOL, schon ein Brüller wenn auch etwas ungünstig formuliert. ^^


----------



## HitotsuSatori (14. Dezember 2011)

Selor schrieb:


> Ich sollte mein loses Mundwerk zumindest in der Öffentlichkeit zügeln 5/5
> 
> War einkaufen und da waren 2 ältere Damen in der Milchprodukte Abteilung und suchten krampfhaft nach einem bestimmten Geschmack eines Joghurts, ich wollte an den Käse, wartete aber freundlich, irgendwann fragte mich dann eine "Wollen sie eben kurz was rausholen?" und was rutscht mir im wirklich absolut schlechtesten Tonfall, den man sich für diesen Satz einfallen lassen kann raus "Ach keine Eile... ICH habe ja noch genug Zeit!" *facepalm*
> Dabei wollte ich garnicht sowas raushauen sondern nur freundlich sein...




Das war ja noch richtig freundlich... Ich bin bei sowas schon ungehaltener. 

zum Thema: Seit gestern neue Schuhe und schon ist am linken Schuh etwas vom Leder abgeschrammt, weil mir so ein blöder, fetter, stinkender Trampel in der Bahn draufgetreten ist. 1000/5 Na der durfte sich was anhören... >.>


----------



## Deathstyle (14. Dezember 2011)

Du hast dir neue Lederschuhe gekauft wo etwas abschrammt wenn jemand drauf tritt? Uah du müsstest meine Nikes mal sehen, da sind soviele schwarzen Streifen auf dem Nike Symbol von Leuten die mir da auf Konzerten draufgelatscht bzw. gesprungen sind und an diesen, wohlbemerkt sehr dünnen, Stoffschuhen ist noch nichts kaputt. Ich würde mir vll. nächstesmal die Schuhe von ner' anderen Marke kaufen und die zurückbringen?!


----------



## Konov (14. Dezember 2011)

Gute Freundin von mir liegt im Krankenhaus und hatte letzte Nacht nen Herzanfall, wäre fast gestorben  5/5


----------



## schneemaus (14. Dezember 2011)

Oh Konov, das tut mir echt Leid :/ Kacke sowas.

Dass ich nicht weiß, wann ich heute nach Hause komme - 4/5
Ich pass ja supergerne auf meine beiden kleinen Cousinen auf, gar keine Frage, aber Onkel und Tante sind in FFM und es ist absolut unklar, wie lang das alles noch dauert :/

Außerdem: dass die "größere" (6 Jahre, 1. Klasse) der beiden meint, mir bei den Hausaufgaben auf der Nase rumtanzen zu können 2/5, weil ich damit ganz gut klar komme.

Meine Kopfschmerzen 5/5.


----------



## Ceiwyn (14. Dezember 2011)

Ach ich weiß nicht ob ich heute in die Kneipe soll. Es spricht manches dafür und manches dagegen:

+ ich komm mal wieder unter Leute und hab Ablenkung, Bücher und Online-Tests sind keine guten sozialen Gesellschaften
+ ich hab irgendwie schon Lust Fußball zu gucken und danach zu kickern

- ich bin immer noch leicht erkältet und will eigentlich nicht unter Leute, die selbst alles mögliche haben
- ich hab am Freitag Klausur und es gibt noch Einiges zu tun
- der Abwasch bleibt wieder liegen
- ich muss noch duschen


----------



## tonygt (14. Dezember 2011)

Geh hin ich geh heute Abend auch aufn Metal Stammtisch. Mittwoch ist ein guter Tag zum weggehen 
Und Duschen sollte ja nicht so ewig dauern und den Abwasch würdest du auch nicht machen wenn du daheim bleibst


----------



## schneemaus (14. Dezember 2011)

Ist das normal, dass 2-jährige Kiddies Häufchen in ihre Windeln machen, die mir alles vergehen lassen? Ich mein, ich arbeite im Rettungsdienst, ich hab schon jeglichen Gestank erlebt, den man sich vorstellen kann, auch erwachsene Menschen, die sich einkoten. Aber diese Windel eben übertraf alles xD Weil's gleichzeitig auch wieder lustig ist nur 2/5


----------



## Ceiwyn (14. Dezember 2011)

Ich glaub, für so ne Arbeit muss man geboren sein. Gut, dass meine Freundin Kinderkrankenschwester ist - darf sie sich später um die Windeln kümmern.


----------



## schneemaus (14. Dezember 2011)

Wie gesagt, ich hab schon sämtliche Ausscheidungen des menschlichen Körpers gerochen, mir wurd schon auf die Hose gekotzt (gut, DAS war auch wirklich ekelhaft) und so weiter. Auch die Windeln von Neugeborenen machen mir nix, aber das eben... Puh, bin ich froh, dass es vorbei ist. Und gleich geht zumindest mal die Große ins Bett, die Kleine gibt ja keine Ruhe, wenn die noch nicht wirklich müde ist ^_^


----------



## Sh1k4ri (14. Dezember 2011)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Ist das normal, dass 2-jährige Kiddies Häufchen in ihre Windeln machen, die mir alles vergehen lassen? Ich mein, ich arbeite im Rettungsdienst, ich hab schon jeglichen Gestank erlebt, den man sich vorstellen kann, auch erwachsene Menschen, die sich einkoten. Aber diese Windel eben übertraf alles xD Weil's gleichzeitig auch wieder lustig ist nur 2/5



Ich muss täglich 5-6x die Windeln von Kiddies wechseln (soziales Jahr FORDAWIN ._.) und kann dir sagen, dass ich jedes mal k*tzen könnte  Aber naja, man gewöhnt sich halt doch dran und man findet auch so den einen oder anderen Trick . ^^


----------



## schneemaus (14. Dezember 2011)

Heute muss ich *hoffentlich*nicht mehr ihre Windeln wechseln  Ist ja erst ca. ne Stunde her und zwischen halb 9 und 9 schlägt meine Tante wieder hier auf und dann kann schön die das übernehmen


----------



## Manowar (14. Dezember 2011)

DURST!
Ich wüsste gern, was gerade mit mir ist.
Ich hab in der letzten Stunde 2l Wasser getrunken und hab immernoch durst wie sau


----------



## schneemaus (14. Dezember 2011)

Musst du auch dementsprechend oft aufs Töpfchen?

Wenn ja, mal zum Arzt, nen Glucose-Toleranz-Test machen lassen. Bei einem Zuckerwert über 180 ("Nierentoleranzschwelle") schalten sich die Nieren ein und produzieren übermäßig viel Urin, um Zucker auszuspülen, deswegen kommt auch so ein extremes Durstgefühl.

Ich hab das übrigens auch manchmal, nur das Durstgefühl, könnte literweise Wasser saufen, ohne öfter aufs Klo zu müssen als sonst. Kann vielleicht auch am Elektrolythaushalt liegen, wenn ich so drüber nachdenke. Aber ich will da nich spekulieren, noch hab ich nich Medizin studiert und meine Doktorarbeit zusammenkopiert geschrieben


----------



## Manowar (14. Dezember 2011)

Ich merke garnichts in meiner Blase ^^
Mal ab unter die Dusche, vllt hilft es, wenn das Wasser noch von oben kommt


----------



## Saji (14. Dezember 2011)

Komplett neuen Arbeitsplan für Dezember bekommen. Gehen mal eben 20 Überstunden flöten, sprich auch 200 Euro brutto weniger am Monatsende. Ich weiß eigentlich gar nicht ober ich mich übers verlorene Geld ärgern oder über die gewonnene Freizeit freuen soll. 2,5/5 :-/


----------



## Edou (15. Dezember 2011)

Wollt grad in die Schule, da fällt mir ein ich hab ne std später. -.- Ich hätte mich jetzt erst fertig machen müssen (duschen und co)...anstatt schon um 6 meeeh 2,5/5. Nur 2,5 weil später schule.


----------



## Doofkatze (15. Dezember 2011)

Jahresende-Stress ist eingeläutet. 7 Tage, 11 Fälle, davon 2 Stück, die mühelos mehrere Tage in Anspruch nehmen.

Dazu bin ich weiterhin (seit nunmehr 5 Wochen) erkältet, seit neuestem benötige ich jetzt tatsächlich n Taschentuchfabrik, hab alleine in den letzten 30 Minuten 5 Taschentücher vollgerot..., mir fehlen weiterhin noch einige Geschenke, ich habe gaanz tolle Kopfschmerzen, es hat gerade irgendwo geknackt (an der Nase bei dem Schleim), habe gestern Abend nichtmal wirklich WoW gespielt, war erst und 7 Uhr zu Hause, habe mir was zu Essen gemacht und bin danach um halb 9 ins Bett gegangen ...

Fassen wir zusammen: Es ist derzeit extrem stressig, mir fiel es gestern nach der Arbeit schwer, dem Telefongespräch mit meiner Schwester zu folgen, da mein Kopf zu ist und passend zu dem Elend bin ich weit stärker als vorher erkältet (verschleppt?) und weiß noch nicht, wie ich den Stress (planmäßig Überstunden) aushalten soll, während mein Körper mal wieder die Notbremse ziehen will. Ohne Stress werde ich ja nie krank ...

Verdientes 5 / 5.


----------



## Ellesmere (15. Dezember 2011)

Mit dem Leid von Doofkatze kann ich zwar nicht mithalten (an dieser Stelle : "Gute Besserung!") aber ich hab höllisch eRückenschmerzen! Irgendwie hab ich mir gatern abend ein paar Lendenwirbel verdreht-so fühlts sich wenigsten an und das Anziehen heute morgen war eine Qual!  
10/5


----------



## Selor Kiith (15. Dezember 2011)

Entweder werde ich langsam blöd oder irgendwer liebt es gegen 10 Uhr rum bei uns so kurz zu klingeln, dass ich zwar wach werde und noch irgendein "Echo" davon im Kopf habe aber nicht lang genug, dass es irgendwas bedeuten würde 5/5


----------



## noggaman (15. Dezember 2011)

Also mich regt auf, dass mein Thread gelöscht wurde, wo ich geschrieben habe, dass ich mir das Humble Bundle gekauft habe und meine Erfahrung dazu geschrieben habe.
Aber was ich, du und er in diesem moment hören is ja viel wichtiger, habe ich ja schon fast vergessen. xD


----------



## tear_jerker (15. Dezember 2011)

werbung wird auf buffed immer gelöscht, erst recht wenn sie der erste post dieses users war


----------



## Firun (15. Dezember 2011)

Mich regt es auf wenn sich manch ein User über die Regeln stellt und meint dann auch noch im Recht zu sein.

Aber keine Angst ich Poste das nächste mal auch meine Erfahrung zur neuen PC Action, mit genauen Preisangaben und Links wo her man sie kaufen kann.

Da fällt mir noch ein Persönliche Probleme oder Probleme mit einem Moderator sollten immer per PM geklärt werden (steht auch in den Regeln).


----------



## noggaman (15. Dezember 2011)

Also wenn auf PMs nicht geantwortet wird?
und ich hab mich ja nicht direkt über dich beschwert oder so. xD
Und ich würde dich gerne reporten, weil du Werbung in deiner Signatur hast.  Danke.


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (15. Dezember 2011)

Die DHL lässt mich auf mein Spiel warten ._.
Aber ich bin doch ein Süchtling...


----------



## tear_jerker (15. Dezember 2011)

noggaman schrieb:


> Also wenn auf PMs nicht geantwortet wird?
> und ich hab mich ja nicht direkt über dich beschwert oder so. xD
> Und ich würde dich gerne reporten, weil du Werbung in deiner Signatur hast.  Danke.



eigenwerbung in der signatur ist erlaubt. du reitest dich nur selber weiter in die scheiße mit solchen frotzelein.


----------



## Ceiwyn (15. Dezember 2011)

Pff, Forenregeln. Als die neuen verabschiedet wurden, wurden sie etwa drei, vier Tage lang konsequent angewandt. Mittlerweile kümmert man sich darum gar nicht mehr. Manche User haben hier leider einfach Narrenfreiheit, da kann man reporten wie man will.


----------



## Doofkatze (15. Dezember 2011)

Ich denke bzw. hoffe einfach, das unsere Moderatoren (sowie natürlich ZAM) einfach teilweise wissen, mit wem man es zu tun hat.

Ich habe zwar mal meine schwachen Momente, in denen ich mich zu miesesten Kommentaren hinreißen lasse (die dann nicht so gemeint sind, sondern eher Situationskomik inne hatten und schnell falsch verstanden werden können), beleidige aber niemanden. Solche Fehltritte wurden sogar in anderen Foren mit "Pausen" geahndet.

Andererseits habe ich bis auf die ernsten Fälle nur Probleme mit wenigen Usern, die ich zwar inzwischen ignoriere, aber mich immer noch hinreißen lasse, die Beiträge doch zu lesen, in der Hoffnung, das sie sich ändern. Da geht es dann meistens nur darum, das sie Casuals z. B. als "gehirnamputiert" bezeichnen...

Sowas muss einfach nicht sein.


----------



## Klein-Maha (15. Dezember 2011)

Das ich statt der Umschulung (Mediengestalter) nur eine Kurzqualifikation (Web-Designer) ohne Abschluss und ohne Berufschancen genemigt bekommen hab, die jetzt bald vorbei ist und ich immer noch für die ganze Umschulung kämpfe... *gnarf*


----------



## Humpelpumpel (15. Dezember 2011)

Deutsch Ärzte, vorallem Orthopäden 10/5. :<


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (15. Dezember 2011)

Die DHL istn Saftladen 5/5


----------



## tear_jerker (15. Dezember 2011)

mit all den leuten und den buffed news die darüber reden wie sie bald swtor zocken krieg ich fast bauchweh das ich die CE abbestellt habe 2/5


----------



## Olliruh (15. Dezember 2011)

Englisch Klausur am Donnerstag (also nächste Woche) .. ._. 5/5


----------



## Ceiwyn (15. Dezember 2011)

Staatsrechtklausur morgen... aber dann mach ich Ferien. Zwar ein paar Tage zu früh, aber wen juckts?


----------



## Reflox (15. Dezember 2011)

Dieses ver****** Steam! Alle Spiele deinstalliert, ohne Grund! Ich habs vorhin gemerkt, als ich mir ne Custom Story für Amnesia ziehen wollte und der steamapps ordner leer war.

Jetzt darf ich einfach wiedermal 20 Millionen Jahre ins downloaden und ins installieren stecken! Das ist schon das dritte mal dass so alles am Arsch ist! Am meisten regt es mich auf das der New Vegas Spielstand weg ist!
Ich habe etwa vor 2 Stunden noch was gezockt und seitdem den Pc nicht heruntergefahren! 
Sobald ich die Ps3 habe, werden Spiele nurnoch für die gekauft! Ich habe es satt, dass ich immer alles neu anfangen muss, nur weil mein lieber kleiner Herr Pc wieder seine Tage hat!

F*CKING INFINITE/5


----------



## heinzelmännchen (15. Dezember 2011)

Vor Weihnachten quasi gespoilert zu sein.... jetzt liegt das Smartphone hier zu Haus und wird erst an Heiligabend eingeweiht und

mir geschenkt... ich möchte aber nicht warten 

Fühl mich wie n kleines Kind 

1/5 weil es ja nicht mehr allzu lang hin is =)


----------



## Alux (15. Dezember 2011)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Englisch Klausur am Donnerstag (also nächste Woche) .. ._. 5/5



schließ ich mich an, nur das ich Mathe hab statt Englisch


----------



## Konov (15. Dezember 2011)

Da schließ ich mich an, schreibe Montag meine letzte Mathe Klausur vorm Abi. toi toi toi 5/5


----------



## Ceiwyn (15. Dezember 2011)

Reflox schrieb:


> Dieses ver****** Steam! Alle Spiele deinstalliert, ohne Grund! Ich habs vorhin gemerkt, als ich mir ne Custom Story für Amnesia ziehen wollte und der steamapps ordner leer war.
> 
> Jetzt darf ich einfach wiedermal 20 Millionen Jahre ins downloaden und ins installieren stecken! Das ist schon das dritte mal dass so alles am Arsch ist! Am meisten regt es mich auf das der New Vegas Spielstand weg ist!
> Ich habe etwa vor 2 Stunden noch was gezockt und seitdem den Pc nicht heruntergefahren!
> ...



Tja, das ist Steam. Ich propagiere schon seit CS 1.6 ( fast 8 Jahre) gegen diesen Software-Schrott, aber immer mehr Leute scheinen darauf abzufahren.


----------



## Deanne (15. Dezember 2011)

100/5: Unverschämtes Asi-Verhalten gewisser Personen aus meinem Bekanntenkreis.
5/5: Noch keine SWTOR-Freischaltung.


----------



## Kamsi (15. Dezember 2011)

wann haste den deinen code eingegeben deanne ? naja atm sind eh bis zu ner stunde wartezeiten ^^


----------



## Manowar (15. Dezember 2011)

Deanne schrieb:


> 5/5: Noch keine SWTOR-Freischaltung.



!
Mein Kumpel ist drin und ich nicht.. wüsste wenigstens gern mal, wann die nächste Welle kommt.


----------



## Deanne (15. Dezember 2011)

Kamsi schrieb:


> wann haste den deinen code eingegeben deanne ? naja atm sind eh bis zu ner stunde wartezeiten ^^



Mitte November. Und Leute, die Ende November eingegeben haben, sind drinnen. Ich werde als Frau wieder schwer diskriminiert!


----------



## tear_jerker (15. Dezember 2011)

Deanne schrieb:


> Mitte November. Und Leute, die Ende November eingegeben haben, sind drinnen. Ich werde als Frau wieder schwer diskriminiert!



swtor ist halt kein sandwich


----------



## Ceiwyn (15. Dezember 2011)

Deanne schrieb:


> Mitte November. Und Leute, die Ende November eingegeben haben, sind drinnen. Ich werde als Frau wieder schwer diskriminiert!



Hey, an meiner Uni gibts über 60% Frauen. Ich will ne Männerquote.


----------



## Kamsi (15. Dezember 2011)

Deanne schrieb:


> Mitte November. Und Leute, die Ende November eingegeben haben, sind drinnen. Ich werde als Frau wieder schwer diskriminiert!



naja scheint mir eh bissel random das mit dem system ^^


----------



## Ceiwyn (15. Dezember 2011)

Na gut, ich bin zwar keine Grafikhure, aber sogar für mich sieht TOR wirklich schwach aus. Ich hätte es mir gerne genauer angeguckt, aber die Grafik.. sorry, das geht gar nüscht.


----------



## Ol@f (15. Dezember 2011)

Der Normalisator. Merkwürdige Struktur 3/5


----------



## Manowar (15. Dezember 2011)

Kamsi schrieb:


> naja scheint mir eh bissel random das mit dem system ^^



Es wird die Reihenfolge eingehalten.
Und bis zum 1.12. müsste alles frei sein.


----------



## Rayon (16. Dezember 2011)

Dass es evtl bald schneien könnte 100/5. Ich hasse Schnee! Überall der ätzende Schneematsch und alles versifft und.. ganz eklig der Scheiß


----------



## iShock (16. Dezember 2011)

Flug annuliert over 9000/5    

muss ich morgen fliegen so ein dreck -.-*


----------



## schneemaus (16. Dezember 2011)

Dass ich nicht weiß, was mit meiner Mutter ist 1000000/5
Ich hab grade angerufen, weil ich arge Kopfschmerzen hab/hatte (nun ne Tablette eingeschmissen), ob ich heute unbedingt kommen muss, oder ob es morgen geht. Wäre heute schon besser. Sie war heute auch beim HNO-Arzt und meinte dann, dass sie ziemlich viel Stress heute hatte. Als ich gefragt hab, ob was Schlimmeres ist: "Ja, es kommt was Schlimmeres auf mich zu, aber das is nix für's Telefon." Ich also raus aus den Gammelklamotten, in Hochgeschwindigkeit geduscht und mir vorher die Tablette eingeworfen und Nasenspray durch die Nase gejagt, weil die verstopft war, außerdem meine beste Freundin versucht zu erreichen, falls ich später einfach nicht alleine sein will. Nun wart ich noch 5 Minuten auf den Rückruf, dann fön ich mir die Haare und fahr ins Krankenhaus :/


----------



## Selor Kiith (16. Dezember 2011)

Die Fußgängerzone ist ja schon ein ziemliches Schwimmbad mit all den Pfützen und so... aber ICH finde NATÜRLICH genau den einen losen Stein unter dem sich schon ein ganzer See angesammelt hat und trete genau drauf und spritzt mich komplett nass 5/5


----------



## Manowar (16. Dezember 2011)

Dass ich das nicht gesehen hab 5/5
*duck*


----------



## B-R-A-I-N (16. Dezember 2011)

So viel geschlafen,dass ich wieder müde bin (kennste dit?')  2/5


----------



## aufgeraucht (16. Dezember 2011)

Mein Paketbote ist ein echter Spaßvogel. Heute (Freitag) Zettel im Briefkasten "Ihre Sendung ist in der Filiale und kann ab dem nächsten Werktag, *ab* _*13.°°*_ Uhr abgeholt werden."
Einen halben Zentimeter drunter die Öffnungszeiten: Sa: 9.00 - *13.00* Uhr.

Naja, etwas Galgenhumor (oder war es doch nur Brainafk?) sei bei dem Wetter verziehen. Daher nur 1/10 auf meiner Aufrege-Skala.
Fast schon komisch.


----------



## Rayon (16. Dezember 2011)

Wetter neigt sich zum Winter 10000/5

Ich hasse den Winter. Und grundsätzlich alles was damit zu tun hat. Vorallem f*ck schnee! unendlich/5.

ich hoffe wir bleiben dieses Jahr verschont


----------



## schneemaus (16. Dezember 2011)

Meine Mutter hat am Montag nen Termin zur Bronchoskopie wegen einer unklaren Raumforderung in der Lunge und raucht mehr denn je - unfassbar/5.


----------



## Olliruh (16. Dezember 2011)

Ne Freundin hat'ne extrem schlimme Mittelohrentzündung ,will aber nicht mit dem Training (draußen) aufhören ,weil sie Sonntag einen Wettkampf hat und sonst nicht teilnehmen dürfte. 
5/5


----------



## Legendary (16. Dezember 2011)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Meine Mutter hat am Montag nen Termin zur Bronchoskopie wegen einer unklaren Raumforderung in der Lunge und raucht mehr denn je - unfassbar/5.



Dazu sag ich lieber nix...genau wie meine Schwiegermum in Spe, die hustet oft als würde sie ihre Lunge auskotzen und raucht, echt unfassbar ab und zu, genau wegen dieser Scheiße hab ich vor fast 4 Jahren aufgehört.


----------



## Ceiwyn (16. Dezember 2011)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Meine Mutter hat am Montag nen Termin zur Bronchoskopie wegen einer unklaren Raumforderung in der Lunge und raucht mehr denn je - unfassbar/5.



Frag dich mal ehrlich, ob du von jetzt auf gleich aufhören könntest, nur weil dir ein Arzt es "empfiehlt". Mein Bruder war auch lange Raucher, hat vor einigen Jahren aufgehört. Sein Hauptauslöser war zwar, dass seine Kinder mit Buntstiften Raucher gespielt haben, aber er hat sich auch mit folgender Frage beschäftigt:

"Wenn du als Mutter nur noch 5 Euro im Geldbeutel hast und du weißt, dass morgen 100% dein Geld kommt, würdest du dann auf Zigaretten verzichten, um deinem Kind etwas zu Essen zu kaufen?"

Ich bin mir sicher, dass fast alle Raucher die Zigaretten vorziehen würden.


----------



## Alterac123 (16. Dezember 2011)

Ich werde mit diesem Rauchen auch nicht anfangen aber was ich komisch finde ist
 , dass wir auf einem Arbeitsblatt in der 7ten Klasse gelesen haben, dass viele Kinder schon vor der 7 Klasse mit dem Rauchen anfangen.
Aber wieso behandelt man die Zigaretten denn bloß erst in der 7 Klasse??


----------



## Ceiwyn (16. Dezember 2011)

Bei mir haben sie schon in der Grundschule regelmäßig "gepafft". So ab der 3. Klasse etwa. Die meisten Lehrer haben es wohl gewusst, aber was will man machen? Wenn ein Kind etwas verbergen will, schafft es das auch.


----------



## Legendary (16. Dezember 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> "Wenn du als Mutter nur noch 5 Euro im Geldbeutel hast und du weißt, dass morgen 100% dein Geld kommt, würdest du dann auf Zigaretten verzichten, um deinem Kind etwas zu Essen zu kaufen?"
> 
> Ich bin mir sicher, dass fast alle Raucher die Zigaretten vorziehen würden.



Und das ist einfach unglaublich krank und verachtend. Genau wie die Leute die Hartz IV bekommen...nix zum fressen wenn man das mal so sagen darf aber hauptsache ne Schachtel am Tag wegziehen.


----------



## Olliruh (16. Dezember 2011)

Naja ich rauche zwar nicht (war ne lange Zeit der einzige aus meinem ,wirklich großem, Freundeskreis) aber meiner Meinung nach ist es mir egal,wer in welchem Alter raucht und wieviel. Solange sie mir das rauchen nicht aufzwingen ist es mir kack egal. 
Jeder soll sein Leben soleben dürfen wie er meint ,aber mich auch meins so leben lassen wie ich meine.


----------



## Ceiwyn (16. Dezember 2011)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Jeder soll sein Leben soleben dürfen wie er meint



Eben nicht. Es gibt auch so etwas wie Verantwortung und die Raucher, die ich kenne, drücken sich gerne davor. Möglicherweise gibts ja tatsächlich welche, die jederzeit aufhören können. Ich kenne keine.


----------



## Olliruh (16. Dezember 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Eben nicht. Es gibt auch so etwas wie Verantwortung und die Raucher, die ich kenne, drücken sich gerne davor. Möglicherweise gibts ja tatsächlich welche, die jederzeit aufhören können. Ich kenne keine.



Es ist sein Leben. Man sollte sie zumindestens nicht ZWINGEN aufzuhören. 
Das einzige was ich mache ist,meine Hilfe anzubieten.


----------



## Ceiwyn (16. Dezember 2011)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Es ist sein Leben. Man sollte sie zumindestens nicht ZWINGEN aufzuhören.
> Das einzige was ich mache ist,meine Hilfe anzubieten.



Und was ist mit Kindern, die vollgepafft werden? Ist das da dann auch egal? Wenn Schwangere rauchen, auch egal?


----------



## Olliruh (16. Dezember 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Und was ist mit Kindern, die vollgepafft werden? Ist das da dann auch egal? Wenn Schwangere rauchen, auch egal?



Jop. 
Deren Entscheidung und welche kleinen Kinder werden denn bitte vollgepafft ?

Und mit 17 Jahren werden wohl die wenigsten schwangeren Frauen auf mich hören... 
Wenn die Person meint sollte sie es ruhig machen.


----------



## Konov (16. Dezember 2011)

AÖ-Ravenation schrieb:


> Und das ist einfach unglaublich krank und verachtend. Genau wie die Leute die Hartz IV bekommen...nix zum fressen wenn man das mal so sagen darf aber hauptsache ne Schachtel am Tag wegziehen.



Du sprichst aber hier von einer Sucht - insofern nicht verwunderlich 

Generell hast du sicher Recht, aber dass ein Mensch beim Rauchen genau genommen unter Drogeneinfluss steht, sollte man dabei bedenken.
Genau genommen ist der Raucher auch nicht mehr Herr seiner Sinne, denn er ist abhängig vom Rauchen, wenn sich das auch nicht nach außen hin immer so deutlich zeigt.

Ich möchte niemanden in Schutz nehmen, aber finde man sollte bedenken, dass man ja hier nicht davon spricht, dass jemand aus Geilheit zuviel Schokolade in sich reinstopft.
Rauchen ist eine Suchterkrankung, nicht mehr und nicht weniger. Der allgemeine gesellschaftliche Konsens tut es nur als eine Lapalie ab. Das bedeutet aber nicht, dass es eine ist. ^^

Wobei ich hier selbstverständlich nicht von paffenden Jugendlichen erzähle, die 2 Monate paffen und dann wieder aufhören.


----------



## aufgeraucht (16. Dezember 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> "Wenn du als Mutter nur noch 5 Euro im Geldbeutel hast und du weißt, dass morgen 100% dein Geld kommt, würdest du dann auf Zigaretten verzichten, um deinem Kind etwas zu Essen zu kaufen?"
> 
> Ich bin mir sicher, dass fast alle Raucher die Zigaretten vorziehen würden.


Ich bin Raucher, aber diese Frage beantworte ich klar mit "Essen kaufen"! Du sprichst wohl eher von einer Art "Brain-Unterschicht". Die würde auch die Frage nach dem nächsten WoW-Abo vs Essen oder Alk vs Essen zu *Un*gunsten des Essens entscheiden.


----------



## Olliruh (16. Dezember 2011)

das Shikari das übelste Heckenpenner abfuck Internet hat 5/5


----------



## Sh1k4ri (16. Dezember 2011)

Ich kurbel ja schon so schnell ich kann .____.


----------



## Noxiel (17. Dezember 2011)

Mein Rechenknecht. Jagt mir die Zornesröte ins Gesicht in dem er behauptet die Festplatte wäre hinüber, dabei waren nur Kabel locker 5/5.


----------



## Konov (17. Dezember 2011)

Mathe Lernen geht nur schleppend voran, es kotzt so an 5/5


----------



## Rayon (17. Dezember 2011)

diese drecks kälte 100/5. ich will sommer ... 24/7 das ganze Jahr, danke. :l


----------



## Selor Kiith (17. Dezember 2011)

Genau überall fettige verschwitzte Leute mit mehr als unvorteilhafter Kleidung die sich eng an eng in den Cafés, Fußgängerzonen, Einkaufszentren, Wiesen und Schwimmbädern tummeln, überall stinkender Müll und Insekten ohne Ende...

Dauersommer ist leider nicht wie in Baywatch...


----------



## Manowar (17. Dezember 2011)

http://img442.imageshack.us/img442/6059/img0088be.jpg

So sah mein Tag bisher aus -_-


----------



## Ellesmere (17. Dezember 2011)

Ich hoffe es ist nicht so schlim, wie es aussieht ...
Immer noch drecks Rückenschmerzen 
5/5


----------



## Manowar (17. Dezember 2011)

Ich schalte jetzt einfach seltener 
Die Schrauben der Antriebswelle wurden abgeschert.

Aber ich durfte 2 Stunden auf nen Abschlepper warten


----------



## HitotsuSatori (17. Dezember 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Eben nicht. Es gibt auch so etwas wie Verantwortung und die Raucher, die ich kenne, drücken sich gerne davor. Möglicherweise gibts ja tatsächlich welche, die jederzeit aufhören können. Ich kenne keine.



Ich habe vor ungefähr neun Monaten nach etwa elf Jahren Rauchen von heute auf morgen damit aufgehört. Jetzt kennst du eine Person, die das konnte. ^^

zum Thema: Da sagen sie für unsere Gegend Schneeschauer an und es kommt nur oller Regen. -.- 5/5


----------



## Dominau (17. Dezember 2011)

Da wird man fast schon gezwungen Heute rauszugehn und mit Freunden was zu machen. 2/5
Naja, wird warscheinlich nicht schlecht .. aber trotzdem :/


----------



## Reflox (17. Dezember 2011)

Steamapps sind nicht gelöscht... Sie sind im userdata Ordner. Steam, was machst du eigentlich?! D: 1/5


----------



## Deanne (17. Dezember 2011)

4/5: Eine Freundin macht Stress, weil ich mich heute mit ihr treffen soll und jetzt, wo ich zugesagt habe, meldet sie sich nicht mehr und ich sitze hier in meiner Jacke doof herum.


----------



## Alterac123 (17. Dezember 2011)

Du meckerst ja ziemlich viel über deine Freunde, Deanne?


----------



## Sh1k4ri (17. Dezember 2011)

Deanne schrieb:


> 4/5: Eine Freundin macht Stress, weil ich mich heute mit ihr treffen soll und jetzt, wo ich zugesagt habe, meldet sie sich nicht mehr und ich sitze hier in meiner Jacke doof herum.



Mir geht's EXAKT genau so. Kumpel sagt 10 Minuten bevor wir uns treffen wollten ab, und ich bin extra von nem Geburtstag früher nach Haus.  Und vorher kam immer "lass mal was machen, Samstag passt perfekt" und nu kommt seine Ische dazwischen, jajaja 

overninethousand/5


----------



## Konov (17. Dezember 2011)

Ich bleib heut daheim, bei dem Wetter will ich eh net raus 

Fernsehen und Zocken, wuhuhuuuu


----------



## Selor Kiith (17. Dezember 2011)

Mir ist gerade das Geschenkpapier und Tesa ausgegangen O_o 5/5


----------



## Felix^^ (17. Dezember 2011)

hab meinen swtor preorder key bereits august eingegeben und habe keinen invite bekommen  drölf/5


----------



## Manowar (18. Dezember 2011)

Vllt solltest du dich beim Support melden?
Deine Signatur ist in dem Fall fehl am Platz


----------



## tonygt (18. Dezember 2011)

Heute wollt ich eig endlich mal wieder Team Ranked spielen aber dank RIOT und ihren super stabilen Server die so berechenbar sind ist meine Ms wieder bei über 160 und damit unspielbar. Das geht jetzt schon seit 2 Wochen so und Riot macht nichts, sagt nichts aber bringt lieber neue Skins und Champs raus. 5/5


----------



## Dominau (19. Dezember 2011)

Nichts zu tun, kein Spiel auf das ich lust hätte .. langeweile 5/5


----------



## Konov (19. Dezember 2011)

Gleich Matheklausur und ich hab praktisch keinen Plan. 5/5


----------



## Manowar (19. Dezember 2011)

Manowår schrieb:


> http://img442.images...9/img0088be.jpg
> 
> So sah mein Tag bisher aus -_-



Pfui.. war heute auf der Bühne. Das Diff ist regelrecht explodiert  

Edit:
Doppel Pfui!
Es gibt kein passendes Diff bei Ebay 5/5 -_-


----------



## Konov (19. Dezember 2011)

Vor 4 Tagen wurden meine neuen Kopfhörer schon per Brief verschickt aber bis heute nix angekommen. Langsam werd ich sauer 4/5


----------



## ZAM (19. Dezember 2011)

Wenn irgendwie überhaupt nichts geht und klappt und überhaupt und BLA 10000000/5


----------



## Sh1k4ri (19. Dezember 2011)

dass Steam spackt... 3/5


----------



## Reflox (19. Dezember 2011)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> dass Steam spackt... 3/5



Dafür gibt es aber wieder verdammt geile Deals! 

Ich habe schon das ganze Jahr darauf gewartet <3

BT:

Entzündung am Auge 5/5


----------



## BlizzLord (19. Dezember 2011)

Steam
Ich hab bezahlt Geld wurde abgebucht und dann steht da auf einmal "Einkauf fehlgeschlagen" Jetzt darf ich jahre warten bis der Support seinen Arsch hochkriegt.<.<


----------



## Sh1k4ri (19. Dezember 2011)

Reflox schrieb:


> Dafür gibt es aber wieder verdammt geile Deals!



Besonders geil ist Orcs must die. Gestern noch zum Vollpreis gekauft, nu im Angebot. ._.

Metro, Singularity und Portal 2 hätte ich gerne, aber naja mal morgen schauen.


----------



## Manowar (19. Dezember 2011)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Besonders geil ist Orcs must die. Gestern noch zum Vollpreis gekauft, nu im Angebot. ._.



Support anschreiben!
Ist schon oft genug vorgekommen, dass sie dir die Kohle erstatten


----------



## Deanne (19. Dezember 2011)

Feigheit in Kombination mit Unehrlichkeit. Das regt mich sogar extrem auf.


----------



## Selor Kiith (19. Dezember 2011)

Das der Schnee, der gerade fällt, gleich sowieso wieder weg ist ._. 5/5


----------



## Manowar (20. Dezember 2011)

Selor schrieb:


> Das der Schnee, der gerade fällt, gleich sowieso wieder weg ist ._. 5/5



Hier nicht. 
Komm her und nimm dir das blöde Zeug mit -_-


----------



## Potpotom (20. Dezember 2011)

Schnee 5/5


----------



## rawbin (20. Dezember 2011)

Milben-Allergie schlägt volle Kanne zu. Fünf verbrauchte Packungen Tempo am Tag sind keine Seltenheit... 5/5


----------



## Konov (20. Dezember 2011)

ZAM schrieb:


> Wenn irgendwie überhaupt nichts geht und klappt und überhaupt und BLA 10000000/5



Das!




Selor schrieb:


> Das der Schnee, der gerade fällt, gleich sowieso wieder weg ist ._. 5/5



...und das auch!

Und sonst noch recht viel. Weihnachtseinkäufe. Bla... 5/5


----------



## tonygt (20. Dezember 2011)

Schnee stört mich an sich nicht solangs net so ein Schneematsch ist. Was mich aufregt das der scheiss Nachbar der Meinung war, das es doch eine gute Zeit ist um 6 Uhr Morgens schnee zu schippen, mit einer tollen Metalschaufel und dann auch noch ganz ganz ordentlich. WEnn ich irgendwas spitzes zum werfen gehabt hätte, lege jetzt Schnee und eine Leiche vor meiner Haustür  5/5


----------



## Rayon (20. Dezember 2011)

das etwas Schnee liegen geblieben ist und nun alles Nass und eklig draußen ist over 9000 /5.


----------



## HitotsuSatori (20. Dezember 2011)

Die dumme Trulla von Gegenüber. Macht ihre Tür auf, lässt ihr Kind in den Hausflur. Das kräht da ne Runde rum und die steht da und guckt blöd. Hä?? Die hat doch einen an der Waffel. 5/5


----------



## Crucial² (20. Dezember 2011)

Starcraft 5/5

Immer wenns mal gut läuft und man denkt "ey, ich steig gleich ne Liga höher auf" kriegt man wieder 10 Games in Folge aufs Maul... 

Win Streak into Lose Streak suckt.


----------



## Alux (20. Dezember 2011)

Ich habe in letzter Zeit nur Englische Bücher gelesen und scheinbar daher plötzlich Rechtschreibfehler in meinen Deutscharbeiben hab 5/5


----------



## Ceiwyn (20. Dezember 2011)

Alux schrieb:


> Ich habe in letzter Zeit nur Englische Bücher gelesen und scheinbar daher plötzlich Rechtschreibfehler in meinen Deutscharbeiben hab 5/5



Tjo, zumindest in dem einen Satz sind zwei Rechtschreib- und ein Grammatikfehler. ^^


----------



## iShock (20. Dezember 2011)

dass ich star wars nicht von der cd installieren kann und jetzt noch 11 GB runterladen darf bei 1 MB/S -_-* und dann der dumme launcher wahrscheinlicher immer noch beim patchen verreckt 3/5


----------



## Deanne (20. Dezember 2011)

3/5: Dass der scheiss BVB nach Elfmeterschiessen das Pokalspiel gegen Düsseldorf gewonnen hat. 

Okay, ich bin ein riesiger Kloppo-Sympathisant, aber alle Dortmund-Fans, die ich kenne, sind absolute Arschlöcher und denen gönne ich den Sieg nicht.


----------



## Manowar (21. Dezember 2011)

Boah,boah, BOAH!

Meine Suche nach nem Differential ist nun zum Glück beendet, aber das bekomm ich erst nächste Woche. Muss noch ausgebaut werden.

Aber was ich so auf dem Weg dahin mitbekommen hab..nochmal, boah!
(Ich brauchte eines, mit einer Übersetzung von 3,46 oder was kürzeres)

Also schaut man bei Ebay und ruft Leute an, wo es passen könnte.
Manche Preise waren so unendlich hochgegriffen.. 500Euro für nen gebrauchtes Diff? Haha..
"Der etwas geringere Aufpreis, kommt durch die 1 Jahres Garantie"
"Das ich für den Preis aber 3 stk kaufen könnte, ist ihnen klar? Ich verzichte auch gern auf die Garantie, wenn wir den Preis senken"
Aufgelegt..weil?

Also sucht man und telefoniert weiter.
Teilweise wird aus einem 3,46Diff plötzlich ein 2,93 etc pp

Dann wird als passenden Lochkreisen was anderes etc..

Warum zum Geier, muss ich Gebrauchtteilehändler aufklären, was zum Teufel die da überhaupt verkaufen?!

Kotzreiz 5/5


----------



## Konov (21. Dezember 2011)

Manowår schrieb:


> [...]



Im Zweifel ist die Euro-Krise Schuld. 
Darum kauft sich Deutschland auch gerade dumm und dämlich, weil alle so wenig Geld haben. ^^


----------



## Ceiwyn (21. Dezember 2011)

Mich regen die extrem einseitigen Presseberichte über Kiew und die Aktivistinnen dort auf. Gerade die BILD tut so, als würde die Ukraine von einem Diktator regiert. Als ich 10 Tage lang dort war, gab es zwar wegen den Timoschenko-Protesten viel Polizei, aber ich habe noch nie eine Landespolizei gesehen, die so desinteressiert und gelangweilt aussah. Als ob unsere Polizisten keine Frauen wegschleifen würden, die nackt vor dem Kanzleramt protestierten. Über das Vorgehen der Polizei gegenüber den Occupy-Protesten in New York wurde nichts Negatives geschrieben. Im Gegenteil, da waren die Demonstranten Unruhestifter.


----------



## Deathstyle (21. Dezember 2011)

Das war doch mit den Hunden in der Ukraine das gleiche.
Da wurde in einem RTL Bericht gesagt das ein Kopfgeld von 50€ auf einen Hund ausgesetzt wurde und ich hab später tatsächlich mit Leuten diskutiert die das geglaubt haben.


----------



## orkman (21. Dezember 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Mich regen die extrem einseitigen Presseberichte über Kiew und die Aktivistinnen dort auf. Gerade die BILD tut so, als würde die Ukraine von einem Diktator regiert. Als ich 10 Tage lang dort war, gab es zwar wegen den Timoschenko-Protesten viel Polizei, aber ich habe noch nie eine Landespolizei gesehen, die so desinteressiert und gelangweilt aussah.



naja mit muhbarak in aegypten gings mir da aehnlich .... die ganze eu/welt unterstuetzt ihn doch am ende ist er ein boeser diktator ? ... als ich selbst 2 wochen in aegypten an verschiedenen plaetzen war , hab ich nix von militaermacht oder sonstigem gesehen ... klar sind da militaertypen hin und her spaziert an den touristenstellen ... jedoch nur um attentate oder sonstige sachen zu verhindern ... diktatur sieht fuer mich anders aus ... (und bei gadhaffi is das auch so ne lachnummer)


----------



## Reflox (21. Dezember 2011)

orkman schrieb:


> naja mit muhbarak in aegypten gings mir da aehnlich .... die ganze eu/welt unterstuetzt ihn doch am ende ist er ein boeser diktator ? ... als ich selbst 2 wochen in aegypten an verschiedenen plaetzen war , hab ich nix von militaermacht oder sonstigem gesehen ... klar sind da militaertypen hin und her spaziert an den touristenstellen ... jedoch nur um attentate oder sonstige sachen zu verhindern ... diktatur sieht fuer mich anders aus ... (und bei gadhaffi is das auch so ne lachnummer)



Es gibt 2 mehrere Arten von Diktatoren

Zum einen die wie der Österreicher, der ein Reich aufbauen wollte und ein aggressives verhalten hatte. Militär war im Vordergrund.

Oder dann wieder auch solche wie Gadhaffi, die das Volk aussaugen. Dort bekommt man als Rente ein Kärtchen auf dem "Danke!" steht.

Es ist nicht so dass jeder Diktator seine Militärmacht überall zeigt. Es genügt, dass es dem Volk bewusst ist, dass sie das Messer am Hals haben.

BT:

15 Marcophono Anrufe am Tag! 5/5


----------



## HitotsuSatori (21. Dezember 2011)

Reflox schrieb:


> 15 Marcophono Anrufe am Tag! 5/5



Sind das solche Belästigungsanrufe wie BTN-Münzen oder ominöse Lotto-Firmen?

zum Thema: Ich hab morgen noch ein Seminar und alle anderen in meinem Umfeld haben schon Ferien. 5/5


----------



## Alux (21. Dezember 2011)

Reflox schrieb:


> Es gibt 2 mehrere Arten von Diktatoren
> 
> Zum einen die wie der Österreicher, der ein Reich aufbauen wollte und ein aggressives verhalten hatte. Militär war im Vordergrund.



Die folgende Formulierung würde mir besser gefallen

Zum einen die wie Hitler, die ein Reich aufbauen wollen und ein aggressives verhalten haben. Militär ist im Vordergrund.


Wenn man die erste Version schnell liest könnte man es auch als interpretieren als: wie DER Österreicher, der... wobei DER Österreicher sowohl eine Person bezeichnen kann als auch allgemein den Österreicher.


----------



## Reflox (21. Dezember 2011)

Alux schrieb:


> Die folgende Formulierung würde mir besser gefallen
> 
> Zum einen die wie Hitler, die ein Reich aufbauen wollen und ein aggressives verhalten haben. Militär ist im Vordergrund.
> 
> ...



Ach weisst du, wenn man hier HITLER sagt, kommt wieder mimimi von wegen man darf HITLER in einem Forum nicht sagen... 

@Hitotsu

Nein, das ist die behämmerte Telefonstreichseite. Ich fang schon an, auf die seite zu gehen und dem Streichspieler die nachvollgenden Sätze vorzulesen.


----------



## skyline930 (21. Dezember 2011)

Reflox schrieb:


> Oder dann wieder auch solche wie Gadhaffi, die das Volk aussaugen. Dort bekommt man als Rente ein Kärtchen auf dem "Danke!" steht.



Soein Bullshit regt mich richtig auf. 5/5.


----------



## Olliruh (21. Dezember 2011)

Schalke 04 5/5


----------



## Norua (21. Dezember 2011)

Alux schrieb:


> Wenn man die erste Version schnell liest könnte man es auch als interpretieren als: wie DER Österreicher, der... wobei DER Österreicher sowohl eine Person bezeichnen kann als auch allgemein den Österreicher.



Dem kann ich mir nur anschließen!


----------



## Konov (21. Dezember 2011)

Ihr scheißt euch aber auch wieder ein... jeder der mehr als 3m denken kann, weiß doch dass er Hitler meinte.


----------



## Edou (21. Dezember 2011)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Schalke 04 5/5


thiz...:/


----------



## EisblockError (22. Dezember 2011)

SOPA


Und Republikaner.

Ganz Ehrlich, usnere Neonazis sollten nach Amerika fahren und dort Politiker werden, die würde man da sogar wählen.

Alleine schon Newt Grichin gehört erschossen.


----------



## Konov (22. Dezember 2011)

http://www.spiegel.de/politik/ausland/0,1518,805301,00.html

Patriot-Raketen und Sprengstoff auf einem Frachter aus Deutschland nach Südkorea, na soviel zum Thema "Feuerwerk" 
Als wären die handelsüblichen Waffenexporte aus Deutschland nicht schlimm genug.

Bin ich hier in den USA oder was??


----------



## HitotsuSatori (22. Dezember 2011)

Toll! Amazon hat mir die falsche Zeitschrift geschickt und jetzt kann man die nicht mal zurückschicken. Sind zwar nur knapp 6 Euro, aber ich wollte doch das Poster! >.< 3/5


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (22. Dezember 2011)

Die lächerliche Warteschlange auf der SWTOR-Website 5/5
Ich warte seit knapp ner halben Stunde darauf mich einloggen zu können


----------



## zoizz (22. Dezember 2011)

eigentlich freue ich mich auf 10 freie tage.

Wenn ich aber überlege, was ich aber in dieser doch kurzen Zeit alles vorhabe/leisten muss, wird mir schon wieder schlecht ... 4/5


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (22. Dezember 2011)

5/5... kleine kinder die in foren 22 jahre nach dem mauerfall ossis noch als dreck bezeichnen


----------



## Grüne Brille (22. Dezember 2011)

DHL 5/5
Auf Amazon was ab 18 bestellt, sollte heute ankommen. 
Den ganzen Tag mit Perso gewartet, zwischendurch Sendungsstatus nachgeschaut, war aufm Weg. 
Eben nochmal reingeschaut: 2. Zustellungsversuch wird unternommen. 
Ahja, war den ganzen Tag da, kein Zettel im Briefkasten, niemand hat geklingelt. 
Ich kann zwar verstehen, dass um die Weihnachtszeit viel los ist, aber dann soll man als garantiertes Lieferdatum nicht einen Tag festlegen, der nicht eingehalten werden kann.


----------



## Selor Kiith (22. Dezember 2011)

Das liegt meist weniger an DHL an sich als an der Person, die das Paket schlussendlich zustellt, die gerne einfach mal keinen Bock hat oder zu Blöd ist... nicht das ich DHL verteidigen will oder so... aber wenn dann sollte man auch den Typen mithassen...


----------



## Grüne Brille (22. Dezember 2011)

Selor schrieb:


> Das liegt meist weniger an DHL an sich als an der Person, die das Paket schlussendlich zustellt, die gerne einfach mal keinen Bock hat oder zu Blöd ist... nicht das ich DHL verteidigen will oder so... aber wenn dann sollte man auch den Typen mithassen...


So gesehen auch richtig
Dann eben der Zustellertyp 5/5^^ Wobei 4/5, nach dem Kommentar musste ich grad ein wenig schmunzeln, weil DHL dann ja wirklich nicht viel dafür kann...
außer eben solche Fahrer einzustellen ^-^
Wenn ich mich grad dran erinnere der ist als ich vorhin Rolläden runtergemacht habe sogar vorbeigefahren. 
Ach das regt mich echt einfach auf. 
Mir ists ja eig egal, wann das Paket kommt, auch nach Weihnachten wär nicht schlimm, es ist kein Geschenk für jmd anders, aber dass ich extra hier geblieben bin, etc, und das umsonst nervt. -.-


----------



## Grüne Brille (23. Dezember 2011)

5/5 !!
Heute 2. Zustellungsversuch. Was ist? Sehe den DHL Wagen kurz vor der Haustür halten und zack fährt er wieder weg.
Wenn dann später wieder da steht, dass der Versuch fehlgeschlagen sei bin ich aber echt verdammt sauer o_O


----------



## Noxiel (23. Dezember 2011)

Die leere Lebkuchenpackung. Ich wollte doch nur einen essen... 3/5


----------



## Ellesmere (23. Dezember 2011)

Jetzt noch ne Zecke beim Hund gefunden 5/5 und entfernt ...ts,ts,ts ... und das im Winter!


----------



## Manowar (23. Dezember 2011)

Ellesmere schrieb:


> Jetzt noch ne Zecke beim Hund gefunden 5/5 und entfernt ...ts,ts,ts ... und das im Winter!




Weihnachtsbaum schon da? Da stecken die Viecher auch drin.


----------



## Reflox (23. Dezember 2011)

STEEEEAAAAM! Ich bin Schweizer! Ich DARF mir in Deutschland indizierte Spieletitel kaufen! 5/5


----------



## schneemaus (23. Dezember 2011)

Meine Mutter ist heute verlegt worden in ein anderes Krankenhaus, nachdem gestern die Biopsie gemacht und die Gewebsprobe ins Labor geschickt wurde, nun weiß man nicht, ob in ihrem Mediastinum ein gutartiger Tumor steckt oder ob es doch Krebs ist, und das natürlich bis nächste Woche rein nicht, weil über die Feiertage im Labor ja eh nix gemacht wird - unbeschreiblich/5.


----------



## Konov (24. Dezember 2011)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Meine Mutter ist heute verlegt worden in ein anderes Krankenhaus, nachdem gestern die Biopsie gemacht und die Gewebsprobe ins Labor geschickt wurde, nun weiß man nicht, ob in ihrem Mediastinum ein gutartiger Tumor steckt oder ob es doch Krebs ist, und das natürlich bis nächste Woche rein nicht, weil über die Feiertage im Labor ja eh nix gemacht wird - unbeschreiblich/5.



Mein Beileid


----------



## Immanuel94 (24. Dezember 2011)

Typen die auf YouTube bei z. B. Gronkh für ihre eigenen Letsplays bei den kommentaren werben -.-


----------



## Deanne (24. Dezember 2011)

Ich muss zwischen Weihnachten und Silvester arbeiten und habe keine Zeit, etwas mit meinen Freunden zu machen. Und die meisten sind nur bis Neujahr in der Heimat. -___-


----------



## Ellesmere (24. Dezember 2011)

Manowår schrieb:


> Weihnachtsbaum schon da? Da stecken die Viecher auch drin.



Urgs! Das könnte natürlich sein, weil bei dem Mistwetter momentan, gehen wir nicht querfeld ein.



schneemaus schrieb:


> Meine Mutter ist heute verlegt worden in ein anderes Krankenhaus, nachdem gestern die Biopsie gemacht und die Gewebsprobe ins Labor geschickt wurde, nun weiß man nicht, ob in ihrem Mediastinum ein gutartiger Tumor steckt oder ob es doch Krebs ist, und das natürlich bis nächste Woche rein nicht, weil über die Feiertage im Labor ja eh nix gemacht wird - unbeschreiblich/5.



Positiv Denken! Was anderes bringt´s im Moment eh nicht  Aber ich drück euch natürlich beide Daumen, das es ein gutes Ergebnis bringt- ist schliesslich Weihnachten, da werden doch Wünsche war gemacht


----------



## Lari (24. Dezember 2011)

Der Hilfs-Sheriff eines örtlichen Supermarktes.
Wer auch immer bei denen die Zettel an die Autos klebt hat nicht vor, die Wild-Parker davon abzuhalten, sondern drückt jedem lediglich ein Knöllchen aufs Auge. Jedenfalls wenn sie es anzeigen, wovon ich ausgehe.
Überlege echt nochmal hinzufahren und mir anzuschauen, wer das ist und ihn/sie dann mal zur Rede zu stellen...
4/5


----------



## HitotsuSatori (24. Dezember 2011)

Es ist ja noch nicht beschissen genug, dass es keinen Schnee gibt. Nein, es muss auch noch regnen wie blöd. Tolles Weihnachtsfest! 10000/5


----------



## Edou (24. Dezember 2011)

HitotsuSatori schrieb:


> Es ist ja noch nicht beschissen genug, dass es keinen Schnee gibt. Nein, es muss auch noch regnen wie blöd. Tolles Weihnachtsfest! 10000/5



Awwww...Ich hätte auch lieber Schnee, aber Regen zumindest lieber als Sonnenschein...macht das Weihnachtsfeeling kaputt. 
3/5
Nur 3 weil Lemmy's geburtstag!


----------



## Konov (24. Dezember 2011)

HitotsuSatori schrieb:


> Es ist ja noch nicht beschissen genug, dass es keinen Schnee gibt. Nein, es muss auch noch regnen wie blöd. Tolles Weihnachtsfest! 10000/5



Jopp! Wetter ist hier so ziemlich das unweihnachtlichste was man sich vorstellen kann. 4/5


----------



## BlizzLord (24. Dezember 2011)

Paypal drecks verein...

Passwort + Sicheheitsfrage vergessen weil ewig nichtmehr in Paypal eingeloggt.

Zettel mit Daten ist natürlich auch genau dann weg wenn man ihn mal braucht und der drecks SUpport von Paypl verlangt von mir bei ihrer 14 cent die minute Hotline anzurufe. <.<

Auf wiedersehen paypal...

Oh und das meine Familie anscheinend nicht kapiert/akzeptiert das ich kein Weihnachten feiere und mir der Tag daher am Arsch vorbei geht...
Ne lieber ständig rummaulen das ich nirgends hingehen möchte. <.<


----------



## Renox1 (24. Dezember 2011)

Arcor/Vodafone sind Arschlöcher! Wenn der Vertrag ausgelaufen ist wieder ab zur Telekom! Der letzte Mist da!


----------



## Rayon (25. Dezember 2011)

dass es heut morgen so um 7 wohl skyrim für 25€ auf amazon gab, aber um die Uhrzeit ist doch kein normalsterblicher Wach nach einem richtig deftigen Festtagsessen?! FU UNENDLICH AMAZON / 5.


----------



## Ellesmere (25. Dezember 2011)

Rayon schrieb:


> dass es heut morgen so um 7 wohl skyrim für 25€ auf amazon gab, aber um die Uhrzeit ist doch kein normalsterblicher Wach nach einem richtig deftigen Festtagsessen?! FU UNENDLICH AMAZON / 5.



Höh?...

Dazu kommt das mein drecks PC heut ständig abstürzt....unendlich / 5


----------



## Konov (25. Dezember 2011)

BlizzLord schrieb:


> Oh und das meine Familie anscheinend nicht kapiert/akzeptiert das ich kein Weihnachten feiere und mir der Tag daher am Arsch vorbei geht...
> Ne lieber ständig rummaulen das ich nirgends hingehen möchte. <.<



Das kenne ich aber auch..
Mittlerweile habe ich mich so arrangiert damit, dass die Familie nicht meckert, und alle was davon haben.

Meine Einstellung zur Religion und dem ganzen Brimbamborium hat sich nicht geändert. Aber das bedeutet ja nicht, dass ich nicht anderen den Spass lassen kann, wenn sie es möchten.
In die Kirche gehe ich z.B. nie und könnte auch nie verstehen, warum da überhaupt jemand hingeht. Aber das muss jeder selbst wissen. 
Ich denke, die Toleranz wächst mit der Zeit, das wird bei dir ähnlich sein.  da heißt es Geduld zeigen und auch selbst ein paar Kompromisse eingehen - zur Liebe der Familie.

@Ellesmere
Gibts nen Bluescreen? Für die Fehlerdiagnose kannste ja das Technik Forum unsicher machen.


----------



## kaepteniglo (25. Dezember 2011)

Dass man heute in Deutschland gratis NBA.TV sehen kann und dann sind die Server der NBA überlastet.....


----------



## Davatar (26. Dezember 2011)

Heute im Büro rumzusitzen: 5/5


----------



## kaepteniglo (26. Dezember 2011)

An einem Feiertag im Büro rumsitzen? Was für ne Branche?


----------



## Davatar (26. Dezember 2011)

IT...


----------



## Konov (26. Dezember 2011)

Davatar schrieb:


> IT...



Mein Beileid!


----------



## Alux (26. Dezember 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=aLMqAKKhKrY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 *5/5*
*
*
*
*
mir kommt die Melodie/der Refrain so verdammt bekannt vor, obwohl ich das Lied nie gehört hab


----------



## Selor Kiith (27. Dezember 2011)

Entweder bin ich schlichtweg zu blöd oder es gibt die Gamercard von XBox nimmer... 2/5


----------



## Manowar (27. Dezember 2011)

Wartungszeiten von 11-17Uhr .. was sind denn das für Zeiten?  

Rl,ich komme!


----------



## B-R-A-I-N (27. Dezember 2011)

Seit 5Tagen krank  3/5


----------



## BlizzLord (27. Dezember 2011)

Netzteil-lüfter Lager/lüftersteuerung im arsch...

Das Ding läuft nach Windows start auf vollen Touren und das durchgehend. 
Ich steh ja auf Bienenschwärme im Gehäuse. :>


----------



## Legendary (27. Dezember 2011)

War heut mal in 2 Elektronikmärkten...da gings ja zu ey...lauter Drecksbälger die einem auf die Füße treten und sich vordrängeln. Oo War kein Spaß, hab dann eh nix gekauft, bei sowas sinkt meine Kauflaune rapide...ich weiß schon warum ich 95% meiner Sachen nur noch im I-net kaufe bei nem leckeren Bier entspannt am Schreibtisch oder im Bett vorm Laptop. 4/5


----------



## Sharon (27. Dezember 2011)

Wtf


----------



## HitotsuSatori (27. Dezember 2011)

AÖ-Ravenation schrieb:


> War heut mal in 2 Elektronikmärkten...da gings ja zu ey...lauter Drecksbälger die einem auf die Füße treten und sich vordrängeln. Oo War kein Spaß, hab dann eh nix gekauft, bei sowas sinkt meine Kauflaune rapide...ich weiß schon warum ich 95% meiner Sachen nur noch im I-net kaufe bei nem leckeren Bier entspannt am Schreibtisch oder im Bett vorm Laptop. 4/5



Geht mir auch so - nicht nur in Elektronikmärkten... 

zum Thema: Liebeskranke Kumpels... 10/5


----------



## tonygt (27. Dezember 2011)

Grad in jedem Game mindestens eine Feeder egal wie gut ich auf meiner Lane bin immer failen die anderen Lanes grad ists echt net Normal  5/5


----------



## Manowar (27. Dezember 2011)

tonygt schrieb:


> Grad in jedem Game mindestens eine Feeder egal wie gut ich auf meiner Lane bin immer failen die anderen Lanes grad ists echt net Normal  5/5




Ich hoffe, ich bin nicht der einzige, der da nur Bahnhof versteht.


----------



## tonygt (27. Dezember 2011)

Manowår schrieb:


> Ich hoffe, ich bin nicht der einzige, der da nur Bahnhof versteht.



LOL insider 
Nochmal Update grad 10/2 cassio und ich verlier trotzdem es kann einfach net sein, das ich in jedem verfickten Game 2 Feeder aufwärts drin habe und es scheiss egal ist wie gut ich spiele ich einfach irgendwann in Team fights von den Overfeed Gegner zerlegt werde. 
Drecks Noobs warum habe immer ich sie im Team Over9000/5


----------



## B-R-A-I-N (27. Dezember 2011)

Manowår schrieb:


> Ich hoffe, ich bin nicht der einzige, der da nur Bahnhof versteht.



Vielleicht ist deine Beschwörerstufe einfach noch zu low. 
Notfalls geh einfach mal die bot lane ganken, aber pass auf : Top sind 2 ss...


----------



## tonygt (27. Dezember 2011)

B-R-A-I-N schrieb:


> Vielleicht ist deine Beschwörerstufe einfach noch zu low.
> Notfalls geh einfach mal die bot lane ganken, aber pass auf : Top sind 2 ss...



Aber das Top 2 SS kommt selten vor, ist wahrscheinlich das der Jungler dann grad ganken war. Ausserdem sollte Mid dann eher Safe spielen oder auch Bot kommen zum ganken ^^


----------



## H2OTest (28. Dezember 2011)

Ganz klar: Ihr müsst trollen .. mit normalen Kombis nix am reißen, kaum richtig am trollen gewinne ich


----------



## Konov (28. Dezember 2011)

Sehr geil, ich hab aber auch nix verstanden. Denke aber, es geht um LOL


----------



## Deanne (28. Dezember 2011)

3/5: Männer, die meinen, jede Frau mit Schleimscheissrigkeit und übertriebenen Komplimenten beeindrucken zu können.


Da muss ich immer sofort an sowas hier denken:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=jd16Kszzj8k

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Renox1 (28. Dezember 2011)

Wenn Leute meinen sie hätten "Skill" in Spielen.


----------



## H2OTest (28. Dezember 2011)

meine Mutter 3/5


----------



## HitotsuSatori (28. Dezember 2011)

Deanne schrieb:


> 3/5: Männer, die meinen, jede Frau mit Schleimscheissrigkeit und übertriebenen Komplimenten beeindrucken zu können.



Ich geh zwar trotzdem nicht drauf ein, aber mir sind übertriebene Komplimente mittlerweile lieber als Variante a: "F*****?" oder Variante b: "Wie viel nimmst du denn die Stunde?". Beides schon mehrfach erlebt. Ein Hoch auf die Dummheit!

zum Thema: Dummheit. 100/5


----------



## Davatar (28. Dezember 2011)

Microsoft Test Manager: 5/5
Mein Chef: 35823592352395293/5


----------



## Alux (28. Dezember 2011)

die Whiskeyflasche wird immer leerer aber füllt sich nicht nach 3/5


----------



## Selor Kiith (29. Dezember 2011)

Natürlich ist der Gamercard Server, den ich nach langem suchen gefunden habe, der auch was anständiges bietet nach wenigen Tagen im Hinterteil... 3/5

Nur 3, weil ich grad noch wenigstens was halbwegs nützliches als Ersatz gefunden habe...


----------



## M1ghtymage (29. Dezember 2011)

Alux schrieb:


> die Whiskeyflasche wird immer leerer aber füllt sich nicht nach 3/5



Bei ner Whiskyflasche würd mich das eher stören


----------



## zoizz (29. Dezember 2011)

> *Antworte auf Was regt euch SO RICHTIG auf?*





Alux schrieb:


> die Whiskeyflasche wird immer leerer aber füllt sich nicht nach 3/5






M1ghtymage schrieb:


> Bei ner Whiskyflasche würd mich das eher stören



done


----------



## Konov (29. Dezember 2011)

Gammeliges Wetter 5/5


----------



## Sh1k4ri (29. Dezember 2011)

Oh mein Gott, ich werd krank... ._____________. ragequitlife/5


----------



## Alterac123 (29. Dezember 2011)

Scheiß Hacker Server bei MW2

Erst bis Level 38 gelevelt, dann ausversehen in einen Hacker Server und BAM Level 70.
Dann Prestige gemacht, also alle Waffen auf 0 und bis Level 16 gespielt und BAM 
Hacker Server und diesmal alle Embleme,Titel,Waffen und Aufsätze FREI.


----------



## Reflox (29. Dezember 2011)

Freunde, die mich gekonnt ausschliessen 5/5

Ist nur peinlich, wenn man es dann in die Klasseninterne FB-Gruppe postet und man dann keine Antwort bereit hat, was denn morgen sei. Hinterhältige Arschkriecher halt -.-


----------



## Rayon (29. Dezember 2011)

Reflox schrieb:


> Freunde, die mich gekonnt ausschliessen 5/5



"Freunde" nennst du sowas? Hm, anscheinend haben wir ne andere Definition^^


----------



## Soladra (29. Dezember 2011)

Reflox schrieb:


> Freunde, die mich gekonnt ausschliessen 5/5
> 
> Ist nur peinlich, wenn man es dann in die Klasseninterne FB-Gruppe postet und man dann keine Antwort bereit hat, was denn morgen sei. Hinterhältige Arschkriecher halt -.-




Solche Arschstangen


----------



## Konov (29. Dezember 2011)

Soladra schrieb:


> Solche Arschstangen



Geiles Wort. ^^

Internet spackt rum und ich fliege dauernd raus 5/5


----------



## Ceiwyn (30. Dezember 2011)

Dummes, verbuggtes Battlefield 3. Ewig auf einem 1000-Ticket-Server gespielt, dann stürzt BF 3 ab und alle Stats sind wieder weg... großes Kino. Frag mich echt, warum die Entwickler auf einen solchen Softwareschrott wie Origin und Steam so sehr abfahren.


----------



## Alux (30. Dezember 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Dummes, verbuggtes Battlefield 3. Ewig auf einem 1000-Ticket-Server gespielt, dann stürzt BF 3 ab und alle Stats sind wieder weg... großes Kino. Frag mich echt, warum die Entwickler auf einen solchen Softwareschrott wie Origin und Steam so sehr abfahren.



Bei 7 von 10 Versuchen BF3 zu spielen kommt die Meldung There are problems.   Is ja witzig...


----------



## Reflox (30. Dezember 2011)

Rayon schrieb:


> "Freunde" nennst du sowas? Hm, anscheinend haben wir ne andere Definition^^



Sie sind es angeblich. Naja, ist auf der Scheisse von 2 bestimmten gewachsen. Die tun eh immer so als wären sie die besten Kumpels und dann sind sie wieder richtige Vollidioten. Und das ziehen sie nicht nur bei mir ab.


----------



## Sigmea (30. Dezember 2011)

Laut Versandstatus fährt seit 8 Uhr in meinem Kuhdorf der DHL-Laster rum und sollte mir mein SWTOR-Packet bringen, tut er aber nicht. 4/5

Ich hab zZ kein DVD-Laufwerk mehr und muss SWTOR downloaden 5/5


----------



## Ceiwyn (30. Dezember 2011)

Das gibts nicht... schon wieder abgestürzt. Was für ein Müll, echt.


----------



## HitotsuSatori (30. Dezember 2011)

Zwei "Männer" aus meiner Gilde haben sich seit Tagen in der Wolle wegen einem Item, das der eine von beiden bekommen hat und der andere eben nicht. Und sowas nennt sich erwachsen... 10/5


----------



## Selor Kiith (30. Dezember 2011)

Taff grad... 5/5

Wir helfen euch indem wir euch in Klone verwandeln!


----------



## Lichfritzer (30. Dezember 2011)

Das Antivirenprogramm auf dem PC von meinem Vater einen "Virus" gefunden hat, der aber nur irgendein Programm von seinem alten Sony Ericson war.
Ich dachte zuerst das wäre ein Trojaner, weil der trojan.irgendwas hies. Jetzt kam ich nicht dazu Win8 zu instalieren. 5/5


----------



## Reflox (30. Dezember 2011)

Heute im Müller gefragt worden ob ich denn überhaupt 12 bin! Und das mit 17! Meine Fresse, sind 12 jährige 1.78 gross, haben Bartwuchs und haben eine Stimme die richtig eklig kratzt? Ich glaub, die waren entweder dumm oder besoffen. Oder beides! AMOKLAUF/5


----------



## Deanne (30. Dezember 2011)

5/5: Menschen, die einen hintergehen und runterputzen, obwohl man immer gut zu ihnen war. Und die Tatsache, dass diese Menschen die Fehler für daraus entstehende Streitigkeiten niemals bei sich, sondern immer nur bei anderen suchen. Ich habe aufgegeben, sowas verstehen zu wollen und mich entschieden, den Kontakt zu solchen Leuten erst mal komplett abzubrechen.

5/5: Große Fresse, aber nichts dahinter. Riesen Ego, aber sich nicht trauen, mit anderen offen und ehrlich umzugehen. Sowas liebe ich.


----------



## Konov (30. Dezember 2011)

Deanne schrieb:


> 5/5: Menschen, die einen hintergehen und runterputzen, obwohl man immer gut zu ihnen war. Und die Tatsache, dass diese Menschen die Fehler für daraus entstehende Streitigkeiten niemals bei sich, sondern immer nur bei anderen suchen. Ich habe aufgegeben, sowas verstehen zu wollen und mich entschieden, den Kontakt zu solchen Leuten erst mal komplett abzubrechen.
> 
> 5/5: Große Fresse, aber nichts dahinter. Riesen Ego, aber sich nicht trauen, mit anderen offen und ehrlich umzugehen. Sowas liebe ich.



Der wöchentliche Rundumschlag in deinem Freundeskreis? 

Spass beiseite, hab im Moment auch Funkstille mit einer sonst sehr guten Freundin weil sie mir einfach nur noch aufn Sack geht.


----------



## asmolol (30. Dezember 2011)

5/5 das swtor wohl erst montag ankommt >.> blödes dpd, ich bestell nurnoch per dhl, die wissen wenigstens als einziger paketdienst wo ich wohne, dabei müssen sie sich nur kurz im innenhof die namen auf der klingen angucken...




Reflox schrieb:


> Heute im Müller gefragt worden ob ich denn überhaupt 12 bin! Und das mit 17! Meine Fresse, sind 12 jährige 1.78 gross, haben Bartwuchs und haben eine Stimme die richtig eklig kratzt? Ich glaub, die waren entweder dumm oder besoffen. Oder beides! AMOKLAUF/5



was tut man beim müller sodass man nach dem alter gefragt wird? 

und btw, sicher wars nur n witz vom verkäufer


----------



## Deanne (30. Dezember 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Der wöchentliche Rundumschlag in deinem Freundeskreis?
> 
> Spass beiseite, hab im Moment auch Funkstille mit einer sonst sehr guten Freundin weil sie mir einfach nur noch aufn Sack geht.



Nein, viel mehr die lange fällige Entscheidung, gegenüber einer sehr egoistischen und rücksichtslosen Freundin nicht mehr nachzugeben. Sie hat mir am Sonntag aus purem Frust und Neid ein Date versaut, auf das ich mich sehr gefreut habe und jetzt reicht es mir einfach. Solche Leute will ich nicht um mich haben.


----------



## Konov (30. Dezember 2011)

Deanne schrieb:


> Nein, viel mehr die lange fällige Entscheidung, gegenüber einer sehr egoistischen und rücksichtslosen Freundin nicht mehr nachzugeben. Sie hat mir am Sonntag aus purem Frust und Neid ein Date versaut, auf das ich mich sehr gefreut habe und jetzt reicht es mir einfach. Solche Leute will ich nicht um mich haben.



Scheiß drauf, gibt genug andere Menschen auf der Welt


----------



## Reflox (30. Dezember 2011)

asmolol schrieb:


> was tut man beim müller sodass man nach dem alter gefragt wird?
> 
> und btw, sicher wars nur n witz vom verkäufer



Hab dort ein Ps3 Spiel gekauft, welches dort billiger als sonst wo war. Und es war kein Witz, die haben das allen ernstes gefragt. Die haben noch fast ne Minute lang miteinander irgendwas besprochen, bis ich gesagt habe, es gehe mir aufn Sack, und wenn sie mir das Spiel nicht sofort verkaufen, können sie es wieder haben.

Die haben aber auch schon ausgesehen, als würden sie denken China sei die Hauptstadt von Amerika.


----------



## skyline930 (30. Dezember 2011)

Youtube Scheiße zum Quadrat/5 -.-

Unglaublich. Musik hören geht eh nicht mehr, weil es gefühlt mehr Labels die klagen als Musikclips geht. Alles andere an Videos geht auch nicht, weil 1. youtube.com selbst gefühlt 12037012508234 Stunden zum laden braucht, 2. das Video selbst sogar bei 240p 12037012508234 Stunden braucht um die ersten 10 Sekunden zu laden, und kaum klicke ich auf nen anderen Tab springts wieder an - wiederrum für ca. 10 Sekunden bis es wieder lädt. Größte Kackseite aller zeiten, wirklich.


----------



## Ceiwyn (31. Dezember 2011)

Finds ein nervig nervig, dass bei SWTOR alle unbedingt die guten republikanischen Helden spielen müssen - gut, darf ja jeder machen, wie er will. Mich würde das ständige "es war mir eine Ehre, auch zu dienen, jederzeit wieder, ach und behaltet das Geld. Darf ich euch noch die Füße lecken?" mit der Zeit nerven. Leider schaffe ich es so nie, auf der Esseles die Tante zurückzulassen. 

Außerdem finde ich es ein wenig schade, dass man die optische Veränderung nicht beeinflussen kann. Gelbe Augen waren ja noch okey, aber hängende Mundwinkel?


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (31. Dezember 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Finds ein nervig nervig, dass bei SWTOR alle unbedingt die guten republikanischen Helden spielen müssen



Naja beim Imperium isses halt genau andersherum 
Und die optische Veränderung kann man doch ausschalten wenn ich nicht irre?
Also zumindest auf der imperialen Seite kann man die Sith-Korrumpierung ausblenden.


----------



## Reflox (31. Dezember 2011)

skyline930 schrieb:


> Youtube Scheiße zum Quadrat/5 -.-
> Alles andere an Videos geht auch nicht, weil 1. youtube.com selbst gefühlt 12037012508234 Stunden zum laden braucht, 2. das Video selbst sogar bei 240p 12037012508234 Stunden braucht um die ersten 10 Sekunden zu laden, und kaum klicke ich auf nen anderen Tab springts wieder an - wiederrum für ca. 10 Sekunden bis es wieder lädt. Größte Kackseite aller zeiten, wirklich.



Ich würde sagen das ist nicht Youtube sondern dein Internet^^

Bei mir wird alles schön sauber auf 1080p oder original abgespielt. :3

Heute bei Bekannten vergammeln. 3/5
Ich halte nichts von Silvester, aber vor Langeweile sterben ist auch nicht so mein Wunsch.


----------



## heinzelmännchen (31. Dezember 2011)

Silvester-Party vor 15 Minuten abgesagt...... warum teilt man sowas nicht eher mit??????


ARGGHGHGHGHG OVER 9000 ENRAGE 


Jezz heißt es improvisieren ,...... 5+++/5


----------



## Kamsi (31. Dezember 2011)

allgemein scheint das internet überlastet

meist spielten videos bei mir erst nach neulanden der seite ab oder normale seiten wie samsung waren nicht aufrufbar


----------



## Konov (1. Januar 2012)

Tote und Verletzte beim Silvesterfeiern 5/5

Die Dummheit der Leute kennt eben keine Grenzen, erst Recht nicht an Silvester.


----------



## Terrascream (1. Januar 2012)

Das sich gestern auf der "Party" einer dermaßen abgeschossen hat das wie ne Leiche aussah und die halbe Wohnung zugekotzt hat. Ich weiß genau wieso ich weder kiffe noch Alkohol trinke. 
Nach 3 Stunden im Garten auf ner Bank liegend wurde er dann wieder halbwegs, hat aber trotzdem tierisch genervt 5/5.

Einzig positive war, es war nicht meine Wohnung


----------



## Selor Kiith (2. Januar 2012)

Sony will offensichtlich keine Neuen Spieler für DCUO... 5/5

Anmeldung läuft super... aber der Login im nachhinein funktioniert vollkommen garnicht... meckert dauernd nur das Benutzername oder Kennwort ungültig seien...


----------



## Sh1k4ri (2. Januar 2012)

Feuer bei uns im Hafen, und ich wohn gut 2 KM davon entfernt... 5/5


----------



## Davatar (3. Januar 2012)

Terrascream schrieb:


> Ich weiß genau wieso ich weder kiffe noch Alkohol trinke.


Leute, die weder rauchen, noch trinken, dazu noch vegetarisch/vegan leben und das Gefühl haben, sie müssten ihre Überzeugung in die Welt hinaustragen, respektive das Gefühl haben, Leute entweder rauchen, trinken und/oder Fleisch und Tierprodukte essen, seien weniger wert als sie selbst: 5/5


----------



## Ceiwyn (3. Januar 2012)

Davatar schrieb:


> Leute, die weder rauchen, noch trinken, dazu noch vegetarisch/vegan leben und das Gefühl haben, sie müssten ihre Überzeugung in die Welt hinaustragen, respektive das Gefühl haben, Leute entweder rauchen, trinken und/oder Fleisch und Tierprodukte essen, seien weniger wert als sie selbst: 5/5



Es ist natürlich wahnsinnig cool, anderen Leuten die Wohnung vollzukotzen. Jaja, immer diese dummen Abstinenzler, die für solche Späße kein Verständnis haben.


----------



## Davatar (3. Januar 2012)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Es ist natürlich wahnsinnig cool, anderen Leuten die Wohnung vollzukotzen. Jaja, immer diese dummen Abstinenzler, die für solche Späße kein Verständnis haben.


Mir gehts nicht ums Vollkotzen, klar nervt das, würd mich auch nerven. Mir gehts drum, dass man verschiedene Aussagen lesen muss, wie:





Terrascream schrieb:


> Mörder !





Terrascream schrieb:


> Weder rauch ich noch trink ich auch nur ein Tropfen Alkohol:'>
> 
> Was bin ich doch für ein Vorbild <3





Terrascream schrieb:


> Ich wette das 80% der Buffed User an Silvester sternhagelvoll sind =O


Und das klingt für mich halt schwer wie "ich bin besser als alle andern, die trinken, Fleisch essen oder rauchen.


----------



## Konov (3. Januar 2012)

Ihr verallgemeinert grad beide ziemlich, das ist euch doch hoffentlich klar, oder? ^^

Es ist ok, sich etwas darauf einzubilden, keinen Alkohol zu trinken, oder keine Drogen zu nehmen oder von mir aus auch vegetarisch zu leben.
Es kommt immer darauf an, wie man es seinen Mitmenschen auf die Nase bindet. Terrascream hat ja nur angedeutet, dass er froh ist, nicht die Konsequenzen tragen zu müssen, die vllt. jemand tragen muss, der mal etwas über die Stränge schlägt beim Alkohol (zum Beispiel)

Der Glaube, Terrascream wollte jetzt seine Überzeugung in die Welt hinaus tragen und sich als besser als alle anderen darstellen, ist ja eine reine Behauptung, die in erster Linie erstmal in den Gedanken des Lesers, in diesem Fall Davatar, entstanden ist. ^^
Ich will hier niemanden in Schutz nehmen und niemanden in die Pfanne hauen, ich finde nur, man sollte doch immer darauf achten, nicht alles mögliche irgendwo hineinzuinterpretieren.

Es sind genausowenig alle Alkohol-Trinker hirnlose Säufer, wie alle kiffenden Menschen geistesgestörte Linksautonome.
Da muss man doch mal differenzieren. Ich finde, jeder kann alles konsumieren, soviel er oder sie mag, oder es auch sein lassen und ist dadurch nicht automatisch besser.

Aber der Verzicht auf etwas, dass in unserer Kultur allgegenwärtiger Standard ist, verdient insofern Respekt, weil Verzicht immer Anstrengung bedeutet.
Wenn das aus dem Gedanken heraus entsteht, etwas "besser" machen zu wollen - was und wie auch immer - dann verdient das Respekt. Aber man muss ja nicht gleich alles mitmachen oder nachmachen.
Und man muss auch nicht alle runtermachen, die es nicht genauso tun. 

Ein Bekannter z.B. hat keinen Fernseher zuhause und ich zolle ihm Respekt, weil ich das Gefühl hätte, es würde mir fehlen ab und zu die Glotze einzuschalten.
Auch WENN meistens nur Bullshit läuft. Deswegen muss ich es ihm aber nicht gleich nachmachen.

So, das war das Wort zum Sonntag.


----------



## Doofkatze (3. Januar 2012)

Ich rauche nicht, da meine Familie nicht raucht bzw. aufgehört hat, bevor ich etwas davon mitbekommen habe und ich so nie Zugang dazu hatte. Heute finde ich den Qualm nur dann störend, wenn er im Raum steht und "stört". Der Geruch ist nicht so meins, aber ... jedem das seine.
Zu Drogen hatte ich nie Zugang (und damit meine ich nicht einfach ein "aufheben")
Alkohol ... das erste Mal Alkohol getrunken habe ich mit 14 Jahren. Ein Schnaps, als mein Opa gestorben ist. Mit 16 gabs im Familienkreis ein Biermix, nachdem dann mein Vater gestorben ist, gab es wieder ein "Gelage", kein Besäufnis, aber eben Schnaps im Familienkreis. Ab da bekam ich auch Verdauungsschnäpse ...es gehört bei Familienfeiern halt einfach dazu.
Unter Freunden jedoch ignoriere ich jeglichen Alkohol, fahre freiwillig ...tauche bei Feiern, bei denen getrunken wird, nichtmal auf ...


----------



## Davatar (3. Januar 2012)

Ich kann Dir noch mehr Zitate raussuchen wenns sein muss Konov. Mit Drogen und Genussmitteln halt ichs wie mit Religionen, politischer Einstellung und ähnlichem: Ich diskutiere gerne darüber, aber wenn die Leute anfangen andere Leute deswegen zu bewerten und schlecht zu behandeln setz ich ihnen halt Grenzen (oder versuchs zumindest). Ich finds ehrlich gesagt genauso bescheuert zusagen (nicht auf den Kontext bezogen) "Hey Du bist voll doof weil Du trinkst", wie zu sagen "Hey wenn man nicht trinkt ist man völlig uncool".
Von mir aus kann hier jeder schreiben, er sei Raucher, Trinker (oder eben nicht), Vegetarier, Veganer oder sonst irgendwas, damit hab ich auch kein Problem. Aber wenn in einem Thread 5 Einträge nacheinander folgen in denen jemand anderes "darauf aufmerksam gemacht wird" (man beachte bitte die Anführungszeichen), dass beispielsweise rauchen ungesund ist, dann, ja, dann hab ich doch ein Problem damit, es sei denn natürlich in dem entsprechenden Thread gehts ums rauchen.
Und mich nervt wirklich kaum was so sehr, wie wenn jemand versucht, Leute zu missionieren, völlig gleich wofür er dies tut. Daher hier halt meine 5/5


----------



## Selor Kiith (3. Januar 2012)

Konov schrieb:


> Es ist ok, sich etwas darauf einzubilden



Es ist niemals in Ordnung sich etwas auf die eigene Meinung einzubilden, denn sie ist nur eine unter vielen...



> Aber der Verzicht auf etwas, dass in unserer Kultur allgegenwärtiger Standard ist, verdient insofern Respekt, weil Verzicht immer Anstrengung bedeutet.




Nein zu sagen ist nicht schwer... man braucht nur die richtigen Gründe...
Was allerdings schwer ist, ist durchhaltende Moderation... eben nur soviel mitmachen, wie man es auch verträgt und es "unschädlich" für die Umgebung ist und dann den Halteknopf zu drücken... wobei ich jetzt auch nicht sagen will, dass einfach "Nein" sagen schlecht wäre... nur muss man es in Relation sehen.




> Ein Bekannter z.B. hat keinen Fernseher zuhause und ich zolle ihm Respekt, weil ich das Gefühl hätte, es würde mir fehlen ab und zu die Glotze einzuschalten.


Aber er hat mit Sicherheit einen PC und ist auch fast täglich im Internet... also wo ist der Verzicht eines Fernsehers hier noch von belang?
Wo hat sein "Verzicht" hier eine größere Bedeutung?
Der einzige Unterschied zwischen beiden besteht doch hauptsächlich darin, dass der Scheiß der uns vorgesetzt wird im Internet immerhin schon bis ins kleinste wählbar ist...


----------



## tonygt (3. Januar 2012)

Verfickte Online Aktivierung mal wieder, genau der selbe scheiss wie bei Skyrim. Grad Assasins Creed Revelations gekauft und darf jetzt feststellen das aus welchen verfickten Grund auch immer, die Drecks Server nicht gehen und ich mein beschissenes OFFLINE, FUCKING Offline Spiel nicht spielen kann, weil die SERVER nicht gehen. 
Wie mich diese ganze Online aktivierungs Scheisse schon wieder so aufregt, dass das wohl mein letztes richtig gekauftes Offline Spiel sein wird und ich mir danach einfach die Games von nem Kumpel besorge keinen Bock als anständiger Kunde der gearschte zu sein nur weil sie Raubkopien verhindern wollen  5/5


----------



## Konov (3. Januar 2012)

Selor schrieb:


> Es ist niemals in Ordnung sich etwas auf die eigene Meinung einzubilden, denn sie ist nur eine unter vielen...



Es gehört aber zum Leben dazu, dass es viele unterschiedliche Meinungen gibt... insofern würde ich jetzt auch nicht jemanden verteufeln, der stolz darauf ist, dass er keinen Alkohol trinkt.
Das Problem ist doch die Grundhaltung in der Gesellschaft, die eindeutig zum ständigen Vergleich und ständigen gegenseitigem Wettbewerb neigt. Statt zu verstehen und zu respektieren, wird im ersten Moment verglichen und Kontra gegeben.





Selor schrieb:


> Nein zu sagen ist nicht schwer... man braucht nur die richtigen Gründe...



Ich sprach aber nicht von "nein sagen", sondern von VERZICHT. Damit meine ich, dass man tatsächlich im Leben auf etwas verzichtet und nicht an einem Abend sagt "Nein" und am nächsten wieder "Ja". 



Selor schrieb:


> Aber er hat mit Sicherheit einen PC und ist auch fast täglich im Internet... also wo ist der Verzicht eines Fernsehers hier noch von belang?
> Wo hat sein "Verzicht" hier eine größere Bedeutung?
> Der einzige Unterschied zwischen beiden besteht doch hauptsächlich darin, dass der Scheiß der uns vorgesetzt wird im Internet immerhin schon bis ins kleinste wählbar ist...



 beim letzten Satz geb ich dir Recht.
Für mich hat es eine Bedeutung, weil ich selbst mit dem Fernseher "aufgewachsen" bin und es (leider!) als absolut unverzichtbaren Teil des Lebens betrachtet habe. Genauso wie ein PC, Internet, Radio, Backofen usw.
Die Liste kann man ja ewig fortführen. Es geht mir nicht darum, was in der Kiste läuft, denn ich schaue auch nicht jeden Tag fernsehen und nur die wenigsten Dinge, die laufen, finde ich interessant.

Aber oft ist es doch auch so, dass Leute sich für was besseres halten, weil sie keinen Fernseher besitzen und sich damit rühmen, das böse böse Programm nicht zu schauen. ^^

Nimm das Beispiel PC und Internet, wenn darauf jemand verzichten würde, würde ich ihm auch Respekt zollen, weil es heute schon praktisch unmöglich geworden ist, am Gesellschaftlichen Leben teilzuhaben, ohne einen PC zu haben und Bewerbungen schreiben zu können, im Internet Nachrichten zu lesen, in Social Networks angemeldet zu sein und und und...

Wenn es nach deiner Frage ginge, könnte man auch fragen, wo ist es von Belang, auf die Printmedien, sprich Zeitungen zu verzichten? Kannst ja alles im Netz nachlesen... ^^


----------



## Kamsi (3. Januar 2012)

tonygt schrieb:


> Verfickte Online Aktivierung mal wieder, genau der selbe scheiss wie bei Skyrim. Grad Assasins Creed Revelations gekauft und darf jetzt feststellen das aus welchen verfickten Grund auch immer, die Drecks Server nicht gehen und ich mein beschissenes OFFLINE, FUCKING Offline Spiel nicht spielen kann, weil die SERVER nicht gehen.
> Wie mich diese ganze Online aktivierungs Scheisse schon wieder so aufregt, dass das wohl mein letztes richtig gekauftes Offline Spiel sein wird und ich mir danach einfach die Games von nem Kumpel besorge keinen Bock als anständiger Kunde der gearschte zu sein nur weil sie Raubkopien verhindern wollen  5/5



sie wollen halt die leute zu den konsolen drängen wo sie billiger entwicklen können als fürn pc 

aber die leute lassen es nicht mit sich machen und gehen zur dunklen seite ^^


----------



## Ceiwyn (3. Januar 2012)

Selor schrieb:


> Es ist niemals in Ordnung sich etwas auf die eigene Meinung einzubilden, denn sie ist nur eine unter vielen...



Das ist ja der größte Blödsinn, den ich seit langem gehört habe. Jeder, der schon einmal wählen war, hat sich etwas auf seine Meinung eingebildet, schließlich ist er davon ausgegangen, dass seine Stimme auch tatsächlich etwas bewirken würde, obwohl es viele Millionen Wähler gibt.

Warum sollte man sich auf seine Einstellung nichts einbilden dürfen? Wer politisch aktiv oder zumindest interessiert ist, ist auch von seiner Meinung überzeugt. Er hält seine Sicht der Dinge für die richtige bzw. erfolgsversprechende und deklassiert damit automatisch, ob bewusst oder unbewusst, die Meinungen der anderen. 

Wenn sich zwei Menschen etwas auf ihre Meinung einbilden und deswegen streiten, nennt man das Diskussion.


----------



## Selor Kiith (3. Januar 2012)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Das ist ja der größte Blödsinn, den ich seit langem gehört habe. Jeder, der schon einmal wählen war, hat sich etwas auf seine Meinung eingebildet, schließlich ist er davon ausgegangen, dass seine Stimme auch tatsächlich etwas bewirken würde, obwohl es viele Millionen Wähler gibt.
> 
> Warum sollte man sich auf seine Einstellung nichts einbilden dürfen? Wer politisch aktiv oder zumindest interessiert ist, ist auch von seiner Meinung überzeugt. Er hält seine Sicht der Dinge für die richtige bzw. erfolgsversprechende und deklassiert damit automatisch, ob bewusst oder unbewusst, die Meinungen der anderen.
> 
> Wenn sich zwei Menschen etwas auf ihre Meinung einbilden und deswegen streiten, nennt man das Diskussion.



Ich bin mir ziemlich sicher, dass du hier einiges durcheinander bringst... "Von etwas überzeugt sein" und "sich etwas auf etwas einbilden" sind zwei vollkommen verschiedene Paar Schuhe... und man kann von etwas überzeugt sein und gleichzeitig andere Meinungen respektieren ohne gleich etwas zu deklassieren...
Hier geht es nicht um "Schwarz gegen Weiß"-"Entweder, oder"... sich eine Meinung... eine Überzeugung zu bilden ist ein Prozess der stets und immer vorhanden ist und von allem in seiner Umgebung, anderen Überzeugungen, anderen Meinungen beeinflusst wird...


Wer also sich etwas auf "Seine" Meinung einbildet, will nichts anderes als diesen Prozess zum erliegen zu bringen, quasi mitten auf der Autobahn ne Vollbremsung machen und Absperren... und kommt dann zwangsweise dazu, dass jeder der daran vorbei will beäugt und wer auch noch die dreistigkeit hat weiter zufahren...
Dabei kommen dann immer so lustige Sachen bei rum wie... Kreuzzüge... Djihad... und all die anderen fröhlichen Begebenheiten die wir so tagtäglich erleben.


Und das du "Streit" mit "Diskussion" gleichsetzt ist mit eines Problem in unserer Gesellschaft... Übertreibung der Verharmlosung und Falschaufnahme... ein Streit ist genauso wenig eine Diskussion wie ein einfaches Vanilleeis ein 5-Gänge Menü ist...


----------



## Alux (3. Januar 2012)

2 sehr gute Filme heut Abend, aber beide zru gleichen Zeit, kann mich nicht entscheiden 3/5


----------



## Sh1k4ri (3. Januar 2012)

dass die Frisöse zu viel an den Seiten abgeschnitten hat, und ich es erst jetzt bemerke... 10/5  man sieht schon die Kopfhaut -.-*


----------



## Ellesmere (3. Januar 2012)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> dass die Frisöse zu viel an den Seiten abgeschnitten hat, und ich es erst jetzt bemerke... 10/5  man sieht schon die Kopfhaut -.-*



Gewöhn dich schon mal dran. Das ist bei vielen Männern ab 30 so ...


----------



## Sh1k4ri (3. Januar 2012)

Ellesmere schrieb:


> Gewöhn dich schon mal dran. Das ist bei vielen Männern ab 30 so ...



Danke, jetzt erinnerst mich auch noch daran...


----------



## Alux (3. Januar 2012)

meine '*@§%!%@"!§!"§!§ "!3&@@*'*"§ Eltern   Amoklauf³/5

den halben Tag nichts gegessen, will mir was machen und dann heißts wir haben Besuch da ich darf erst später essen.

Ich mein HALLO??  Ich denke mit 17 Jahren darf ich wohl selbst entscheiden wann ich essen will. Als Nächstes darf ich wohl erst dann aufs Klo gehen wenn sie es wollen.

Mich regt der ganze $%§@& hier schon so auf aber muss ich halt positiv sehen, mit spätestens 20 bin ich ausm Haus und kommt erst wieder rein wenn ichs erb.


----------



## tonygt (3. Januar 2012)

Alux schrieb:


> meine '*@§%!%@"!§!"§!§ "!3&@@*'*"§ Eltern Amoklauf³/5
> 
> den halben Tag nichts gegessen, will mir was machen und dann heißts wir haben Besuch da ich darf erst später essen.
> 
> ...



Mit 20 erst ich bin jetzt 20 und schon seit 2 Jahren draußen


----------



## Alux (3. Januar 2012)

tonygt schrieb:


> Mit 20 erst ich bin jetzt 20 und schon seit 2 Jahren draußen



Würd ja auch lieber mit 18 allerdings bin ich erst kurz vor 19 mit Schule fertig und da wäre finanzierungstechnisch was offen deswegen mit 20, dann is Zivi auch scho fertig.


----------



## Konov (3. Januar 2012)

Denk nochmal ne Runde drüber nach ^^
Wenn man einige Zeit nicht mehr bei den Eltern wohnt, wird einem irgendwann klar, dass es manchmal doch gar nicht schlecht wäre, wenn man noch dort wäre. 

In deinem Alter schreit man immer erst nach Unabhängigkeit weil einem jeder Furz auf die Eier geht, aber spätestens mit Mitte 20 ändert sich das wieder langsam in die andere Richtung. 
War jedenfalls bei mir so. 

Und wenn man Besuch im Haus hat und deswegen vllt. gemeinsam später isst, ist nun wirklich kein Grund sich aufzuregen, auch wenn man den ganzen Tag noch nix gegessen hat. Isst man halt als Überbrückung ne andere Kleinigkeit.


----------



## tonygt (3. Januar 2012)

Konov schrieb:


> Denk nochmal ne Runde drüber nach ^^
> Wenn man einige Zeit nicht mehr bei den Eltern wohnt, wird einem irgendwann klar, dass es manchmal doch gar nicht schlecht wäre, wenn man noch dort wäre.
> 
> In deinem Alter schreit man immer erst nach Unabhängigkeit weil einem jeder Furz auf die Eier geht, aber spätestens mit Mitte 20 ändert sich das wieder langsam in die andere Richtung.
> ...



Ansichtssache ich bin froh ausgezogen zu sein, obwohl ich eigentlich immer ein sehr gutes Verhältnis zu meinen Eltern hatte bzw. immer noch habe. Auszuziehen lehrt einen einfach eine gewissen Selbstständigkeit und hat bis auf das Mama einem nicht mehr die Wäsche macht und das Essen kocht, realtiv wenig Nachtteile. 
Ich muss meiner Mutter nicht mehr erklären warum ich manchmal 3 mal in der Woche in dieUni geh und manchmal gar nicht ^^. Warum ich Nachts um 4 betrunken nach Hause komm, wenn ich doch eig morgen Uni hätte usw. bei längerem Nachdenken würden mir sicher noch mehr Sachen einfallen.


----------



## skyline930 (3. Januar 2012)

Kopfschmerzen 5/5 Diese behinderten Sturmtiefs -.- Für mich heißen die alle nicht Ulli oder Andrea, sondern Arschloch, Arschloch und Arschloch. -.-


----------



## Potpotom (4. Januar 2012)

Eine Frau die zwar sagt, sie würde mich "lieben" aber sobald die Themen (generell) etwas ernster werden sofort abschaltet... hm... "Spass" haben ist also ok, mehr aber dann bitte doch nicht oder was?

Warum kann sie das nicht einfach auch so sagen, verdammt. 

5/5


----------



## Manowar (4. Januar 2012)

Potpotom schrieb:


> Eine Frau ..
> Warum kann sie das nicht einfach auch so sagen, verdammt.
> 
> 5/5



Fehler gefunden!

Ist bei nem Kumpel gerade ähnlich. Die kam Silvester irgendwann zu unserer Party, wurde sofort eingegliedert und hat wunderbar zu uns gepasst.
Jedenfalls hat sie ihm gestern gebeichtet, dass alle 4-5 Monate nen Typ reinschaut, mit ihr rummacht und dann wieder zu seiner Ehefrau geht 
"Du kannst entscheiden, ob du das Risiko eingehen willst.. ich hab schon 5 Männer wegen ihm verlassen "

Manche Leute ticken halt einfach nicht ganz sauber.
Tut mir Leid um ihn


----------



## Potpotom (4. Januar 2012)

Es ist so... zum kotzen, nichts Halbes und nichts Ganzes. Und das schlimmste ist, sie einfach sausen lassen kann ich auch wieder nicht.

Nat. heftig mit deinem Kumpel - aber wenigstens weiss er woran er ist.

Mich würde es nichtmal stören wenn sie es nur des "Spasses" wegen macht (ok, würde mich stören) und ich wüsste, dass das nichts auf Dauer sein kann. So machste dir doch immer wieder Hoffnung.

Verdammte Gefühldudelei... seit Monaten geht das nu schon und mich machts wahnsinnig.

5/5


----------



## Manowar (4. Januar 2012)

Dann hau aufn Tisch!
Sich wegen sowas verrückt zu machen,verfehlt das Thema ungemein.


----------



## Deanne (4. Januar 2012)

Potpotom schrieb:


> Es ist so... zum kotzen, nichts Halbes und nichts Ganzes. Und das schlimmste ist, sie einfach sausen lassen kann ich auch wieder nicht.



Ich glaube, das Schlimme daran ist nicht, dass sie nichts Festes will, sondern es nicht offen anspricht. Wenn die Fronten geklärt sind, macht man sich auch nicht so verrückt.

5/5: Heißhunger auf Süßigkeiten, aber einer meiner guten Vorsätze war, ab sofort darauf zu verzichten.


----------



## Tilbie (4. Januar 2012)

Morgen wieder Schule 3/5


----------



## Konov (4. Januar 2012)

Potpotom schrieb:


> Es ist so... zum kotzen, nichts Halbes und nichts Ganzes. Und das schlimmste ist, sie einfach sausen lassen kann ich auch wieder nicht.
> 
> Nat. heftig mit deinem Kumpel - aber wenigstens weiss er woran er ist.
> 
> ...



Mein Beileid. Die Liebe ist halt doch die größte Nutte aller Zeiten, um es mit John Travoltas Worten auszudrücken. ^^


----------



## Alux (4. Januar 2012)

Konov schrieb:


> Und wenn man Besuch im Haus hat und deswegen vllt. gemeinsam später isst, ist nun wirklich kein Grund sich aufzuregen, auch wenn man den ganzen Tag noch nix gegessen hat. Isst man halt als Überbrückung ne andere Kleinigkeit.



Naja finds schon hart das ich mit 17 nicht selbst entscheiden darf ob ich was esse oder nicht wenn ich Hunger hab.

@Topic, einfach alles mal wieder 4/5


----------



## sympathisant (4. Januar 2012)

Hat vielleicht auch was mit Rücksichtnahme zu tun? 

Kann mir unter ungünstigsten Umständen auch vorstellen, mein Kind "höflich zu bitten" mit dem Essen zu warten. Haben offene Küche und wenn wir irgendwas wichtiges im Wohnzimmer mit nem entsprechendem Vertreter bereden (Kredite, Versicherungen, wasweissich), dann will ich auch nicht unbedingt, dass Töchterchen genau in dem Moment anfängt mit Geschirr zu poltern, Fisch zu braten oder ähnliches ...




bin befördert worden. mehr geld krieg ich nach ner einjährigen probezeit. :-( 4/5


----------



## Konov (4. Januar 2012)

Wie sympathisant schon sagte... in einem Besuchs-Fall mit dem Essen ggf. auf ein gemeinsames Essen zu warten, hat etwas mit Höflichkeit zutun.

Nicht mit dem Alter... so wie du dich anhörst, Alux, klingt das eher nach spätpubertärem Gemotze, was übrigens jeder irgendwann mal ablegt. ^^


----------



## Alux (4. Januar 2012)

Konov schrieb:


> Wie sympathisant schon sagte... in einem Besuchs-Fall mit dem Essen ggf. auf ein gemeinsames Essen zu warten, hat etwas mit Höflichkeit zutun.
> 
> Nicht mit dem Alter... so wie du dich anhörst, Alux, klingt das eher nach spätpubertärem Gemotze, was übrigens jeder irgendwann mal ablegt. ^^



Ist auch so, nur fällt es mir schwer zu akzeptieren das ich obwohl ich fast schon erwachsen bin noch immer so viele Regeln, bei denen Eltern von Freunden schon gemeint haben das sie lächerlich sind, befolgen muss.


----------



## Potpotom (4. Januar 2012)

Alux schrieb:


> bei denen Eltern von Freunden schon gemeint haben das sie lächerlich sind, befolgen muss.


Versteh mich nicht falsch... es gibt auch Eltern, gerade im Kindergarten meiner Tochter erlebt, die meinen ein Fahrradhelm wäre "lächerlich".



Du wirst es höchstwahrscheinlich zu schätzen wissen, später einmal.


----------



## Alux (4. Januar 2012)

Potpotom schrieb:


> Versteh mich nicht falsch... es gibt auch Eltern, gerade im Kindergarten meiner Tochter erlebt, die meinen ein Fahrradhelm wäre "lächerlich".
> 
> 
> 
> Du wirst es höchstwahrscheinlich zu schätzen wissen, später einmal.



Ne so mein ichs nicht, ich meine richtig lächerliche Sachen.  Ja später werd ich es zu schätzen wissen aber ich leb im hier und jetzt und im hier und jetzt nervt es nur


----------



## BenNevis (4. Januar 2012)

Es gibt auch Mütter, die ihre Kinder von der KiTa abholen und der Meinung sind, wegen 250m brauch das Kind nicht auf den Kindersitz und sich auch nicht anschnallen.
Aber bei der Polizei erlebt man so was in der Art leider viel zu oft


Auch wenn deine Freunde das lächerlich finden, es gibt doch nix über eine anständige Erziehung.
Wenn du älter bist, wirst du deinen Eltern irgendwann mal dafür danken.


----------



## Alux (4. Januar 2012)

Als Beispiel: Ich wollt bei einem Projekt mitmachen J.E.D.I. Jung und Engagiert-Demokratisch Interessiert. Angemeldet und so alles passt. Dann sag ichs meinen Eltern. Sind die prompt zum Veranstalter und haben gesagt, dass da ein Fehler vorliegt, ich hätte nicht mitmachen sollen und so blabla und mir haben sie dann gesagt, dass das nichts für mich sei, ich sei noch viel zu jung um mich mit solchen Sachen zu befassen. Das war vor letztes Jahr im Oktober.

Oder meine Mutter will immer ein Gute Nacht Küsschen und als ich vor ein paar Jahren das erste mal gesagt hab ich will das nicht mehr hab ich eine Moralpredigt bekommen warum ich sie nicht mehr lieb habe und so.


Noch Fragen?


----------



## BenNevis (4. Januar 2012)

Nein. Besonders den ersten Teil kann ich nicht nachvollziehen


----------



## tonygt (4. Januar 2012)

Alles Kinder und Jugendlichen Therapheuten hier? Man kann Kinder in beide Richtung falsch erziehen, sowohl durch Vernachlässigung als auch durch übertriebe Vorsorge. Ich denke nicht das hier jemand von euch mich mit eingeschlossenin der lage ist, die Eltern von Alux einzuschätzen. Von daher auch kein Urteil über sie bilden kann, da ist Alux wohl noch am ehsten in der Lage sie einzuschätzen.


----------



## Legendary (4. Januar 2012)

Alux schrieb:


> Oder meine Mutter will immer ein Gute Nacht Küsschen und als ich vor ein paar Jahren das erste mal gesagt hab ich will das nicht mehr hab ich eine Moralpredigt bekommen warum ich sie nicht mehr lieb habe und so.
> 
> 
> Noch Fragen?






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## H2OTest (4. Januar 2012)

verfickte Steamserver -.- sie gehen einfach nicht ... ich kann noch nicht einmal in Ruhe zocken -.- FU! 5/5


----------



## Konov (4. Januar 2012)

Paket mit neuer Bikehose angekommen, leider passt sie nicht und ein Retoureschein liegt nicht bei.
Jetzt kann ich erstmal irgendwo einen Paketschein besorgen und das Ding zurückschicken.  5/5


----------



## Alux (4. Januar 2012)

richtig viel Nebel ist aufgezogen und Voraussage für die nächsten Tage noch mehr Nebel 5/5  als ob die ganze Dunkelheit im Winter nicht schon besch.... genug wäre


----------



## Ceiwyn (4. Januar 2012)

Konov schrieb:


> Paket mit neuer Bikehose angekommen, leider passt sie nicht und ein Retoureschein liegt nicht bei.
> Jetzt kann ich erstmal irgendwo einen Paketschein besorgen und das Ding zurückschicken.  5/5



Von Amazon? Da geht das einfach zum Drucken.


----------



## Deanne (4. Januar 2012)

Da geht man bei FB on, hat eine neue Message, freut sich tierisch und hofft auf etwas Vielversprechendes und dann ist es wieder irgendein aufdringlicher Idiot: 4/5




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manowar (4. Januar 2012)

<-Ultra müde, aber kann nicht schlafen


----------



## Legendary (4. Januar 2012)

Zieh dir BR Alpha oder SWR rein, da schlaf ich immer von ein.

Was mir auch hilft ist lesen...ich les im Bett ne Zeitschrift (geo oder so) und merk schon nach 3-4 Seiten wie ich auf einmal extrem müde werd.


----------



## Manowar (4. Januar 2012)

Seit Ewigkeiten schlafe ich mit Zombiefilmen ein O_o aber hilft alles nüscht..
Bin ja wiegesagt auch elendig müde


----------



## Sh1k4ri (4. Januar 2012)

wo wir grad beim Thema schlafen sind:

Dass mein Schlafrhythmus so abgefuckt ist, dass ich in letzter Zeit (und auch wohl heute) immer erst nach 5 (oder meist gegen 5 Uhr) einschlafe... 10/5 ._.


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (4. Januar 2012)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> wo wir grad beim Thema schlafen sind:
> 
> Dass mein Schlafrhythmus so abgefuckt ist, dass ich in letzter Zeit (und auch wohl heute) immer erst nach 5 (oder meist gegen 5 Uhr) einschlafe... 10/5 ._.



Kann ich so unterschreiben...


----------



## Ceiwyn (4. Januar 2012)

Folgende Homepage:

https://www.bayern-gegen-linksextremismus.bayern.de/wissen/musik-symbolik-zeichen-dresscodes/symbole-und-zeichen


----------



## Alux (5. Januar 2012)

AÖ-Ravenation schrieb:


> Was mir auch hilft ist lesen...ich les im Bett ne Zeitschrift (geo oder so) und merk schon nach 3-4 Seiten wie ich auf einmal extrem müde werd.



Ich lese immer Bücher im Bett, mal nur 1 Kapitel, mal mehrere, mal auch 200 Seiten oder gleich das halbe Buch. Bin zum Beispiel nach 2 Kapiteln sau müde, Buch weglegen, Licht aus und BÄÄM putzmunter.


----------



## Legendary (5. Januar 2012)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Folgende Homepage:
> 
> https://www.bayern-g...ole-und-zeichen



Warum? EXTREM (!) ist nie gut. Egal ob rechts oder links.


----------



## Sigmea (5. Januar 2012)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> wo wir grad beim Thema schlafen sind:
> 
> Dass mein Schlafrhythmus so abgefuckt ist, dass ich in letzter Zeit (und auch wohl heute) immer erst nach 5 (oder meist gegen 5 Uhr) einschlafe... 10/5 ._.


Großes dito! 5/5


----------



## Ogil (5. Januar 2012)

Ich vermute mal, dass es ihm darum geht, dass dort z.B. das Zeichen der Partei "Die Linke" auftaucht oder auch ein Sticker "Gegen Nazis" als Zeichen von Linksextremismus gewertet wird - was ich dann doch auch recht zweifelhaft finde. Ist man denn in Bayern schon ein Linksextremist, wenn man gegen Nazis ist?

Mich regt auf, dass ich etwas im Netz bestellt habe, vorgestern eine Mail bekam, dass es verschickt wurde und am 4. (also gestern) geliefert wird - sogar mit dem Hinweis, dass ich am Morgen checken kann in welchem 1h-Zeitfenster geliefert wird. Gestern zeigte das System allerdings den ganzen Tag nur an, dass mein Paket im "Sortierzentrum" angekommen ist. Heute hat es das Paket immerhin schon bis ins lokale Depot geschafft - aber da steht nun auch schon den ganzen Morgen, dass es bald zur Lieferung rausgeht, von einer Zeitangabe keine Spur...


----------



## Konov (5. Januar 2012)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Von Amazon? Da geht das einfach zum Drucken.



Ne, ist über Amazon Marketplace gelaufen, da gibts dann keine ^^
Aber habs heut wieder zurückgeschickt, der Aufwand war doch nicht so groß.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (5. Januar 2012)

Spoiler



http://www.vice.com/...abes-of-the-bnp


 das hier 5/5. Hier werden weibliche Mitglieder einer englischen "Partei" befragt, die sehr ... ich sag mal komische Antworten geben.

(Hintergrund: BNP ist eine rassistische "Party" (bzw Partei) in England)


----------



## Potpotom (5. Januar 2012)

Die komplette "Affäre" um unseren Bundespräsidenten Wulff.
5/5


----------



## Davatar (5. Januar 2012)

Dass mein Wochenende für ne Migration draufgeht, obwohl ichs eigentlich voll verplant hatte: 5/5


----------



## Legendary (5. Januar 2012)

Migriert ihr bei euch immer in der Firma ohne Ankündigung für die IT?


----------



## Alux (5. Januar 2012)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich habs durchgelesen und mein einziger Kommentar ist:


----------



## Davatar (5. Januar 2012)

Jaein, ursprünglich war ich nicht dafür eingeteilt und jetzt ist einer ausgefallen, also muss ich einspringen :S


----------



## Legendary (5. Januar 2012)

Das ist natürlich sehr blöd, ich kenn das am WE...zu mir sagen sie immer "In der IT ist das halt so", dafür aus Mitgefühl ein 2/5 für dich


----------



## Potpotom (5. Januar 2012)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Was zur Hölle... da fällt einem echt nicht mehr viel zu ein. Auch das Nachfolgeinterview lâsst einem den Kopf auf den Tisch fallen.


----------



## Ogil (5. Januar 2012)

Das sind BNP-Mitglieder. Dummheit ist da Aufnahmekriterium. Ich bin ja froh, dass die BNP es (wider allen Erwartungen) nicht geschafft hat, auch nur einen einzigen Wahlbezirk bei den letzten Parlamentswahlen fuer sich zu gewinnen. Wobei das ja nun wieder eher in "Was freut Euch" passt...


----------



## Sh1k4ri (5. Januar 2012)

Man könnte denken dass sie wenigstens ein bisschen Ahnung haben, aber das ist einfach nur stumpf. Aber gut, soll hier jetzt keine politische Diskussion starten.


----------



## ZAM (5. Januar 2012)

Wenn Leute glauben, ihre vorgefertigten und völlig falschen Hörensagenkenntnis-Meinungen wären Fakt und nichts anderes mehr hören wollen. 5/5

Wenn der Thread hier zur Politikdiskussion wird und deswegen geschlossen werden muss 10/5


----------



## Derulu (5. Januar 2012)

Grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


Ich HASSE Fullquotes von Texten die mehr als 20 Zeilen haben um dann darunter einen Satz zu schreiben :"Dem stimme ich zu"

10/5

ZAM's Paddel/Keule

5/5


----------



## Wolfmania (5. Januar 2012)

Derulu schrieb:


> Grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr
> 
> 
> Ich HASSE Fullquotes von Texten die mehr als 20 Zeilen haben um dann darunter einen Satz zu schreiben :"Dem stimme ich zu"
> ...



ja. 

btt: eine ebay-Auktion soeben nicht bekommen, Sekunden vor Schluß muß so ein Honk noch nen Euro drauflegen...grmpf 5/5


----------



## Manowar (5. Januar 2012)

Derulu schrieb:


> Grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr
> 
> 
> 
> ...



/sign
*duck


----------



## Dominau (5. Januar 2012)

Mein ICQ verliert grad alle paar Sekunden die Verbindung zum Internet 
3/5


----------



## Fordtaurus (5. Januar 2012)

Was regt mich grade so richtig auf....

Das in WoW die Talentbäume zum 3en mal innerhalb 2,5 Patches KASTRIERT werden und das wohl so gut wie fixed ist 666/5

Hab viel Spass die letzten 2 Jahre gehabt, aber mit MoP ist für mich schluss mit der World of Warcraft.
Schade hab ne echt nette Gilde, aber dafür mach ich nicht jeden Scheiss mit


Ford


----------



## Slayed (5. Januar 2012)

Erkältung to the max/5


----------



## Legendary (5. Januar 2012)

Wurden jetzt grad unsere letzten Posts kommentarlos gelöscht? Oo


----------



## Maladin (5. Januar 2012)

AÖ-Ravenation schrieb:


> Wurden jetzt grad unsere letzten Posts kommentarlos gelöscht? Oo



Verschoben 

Bitte zurück zum Thema hier ... link folgt sogleich

Für Interessierte geht es dort weiter http://forum.buffed.de/index.php/topic/182192-der-umgang-und-das-miteinander/page__view__findpost__p__3208827


----------



## Manowar (6. Januar 2012)

Ich komm so überhaupt nicht mehr ausm Bett ..ätzend 5/5


----------



## Konov (6. Januar 2012)

Die ganze Bundespräsident Affäre... mittlerweile wird sogar gegen die Frau gewettert, weil sie Luxuskleider umsonst tragen durfte.

Schmeißt die Pfeifen doch einfach raus und gut ist. 5/5


----------



## Potpotom (6. Januar 2012)

SPON/Focus wegen genau dem Blödsinn über den sich Konov aufregt.
5/5


----------



## Potpotom (6. Januar 2012)

Doppelposts wegen der Internetleitung in Verbindung mit meiner Ungeduld...
5/5

sry *schäm*


----------



## Lorghi (6. Januar 2012)

Das man einen Tisch für ca 100 € kauft & die Bohrungen schlicht falsch gesetzt sind! Gott sei dank ist es nur bei der Auszieh-Platte, aber es KOTZT mich trotzdem an. Und das man nach dem Aufbau in Pappe & Styropor erstickt, nebenbei noch Schnupfen hat, morgen wieder arbeiten muss & das Kind quengelt ohne ersichtlichen Grund -.- was für ein Tag


----------



## skyline930 (6. Januar 2012)

Rest in Peace Captain John "Soap" MacTavish  Verdammt seist du dafür Infinity Ward!  5/5


----------



## Konov (6. Januar 2012)

Dass es jetzt sogar im Web TV, d.h. in archivierten Sendungen Werbung gibt wie im Fernsehen... omg... 5/5


----------



## tonygt (6. Januar 2012)

Konov schrieb:


> Dass es jetzt sogar im Web TV, d.h. in archivierten Sendungen Werbung gibt wie im Fernsehen... omg... 5/5



Arte FTW 

Das ich atm kein Fernsehn hab 5/5


----------



## H2OTest (6. Januar 2012)

tonygt schrieb:


> Arte FTW
> 
> Das ich atm kein Fernsehn hab 5/5



kannst ja bei mir mithören


----------



## tear_jerker (6. Januar 2012)

tonygt schrieb:


> Arte FTW



Es gibt nur eine Sendung auf arte die man sich angucken kann und das ist *Br*eaking *Ba*d. Und ich wette das in ein paar Jahren Prosieben sich die Rechte dafür unter den Nagel reißt.
Ungeachtet dessen hab ich einen Fernseher und benutzte ihn seit anderthalb Jahren nur noch ab und an zum wii spielen. Wenn ich irgendetwas gucken will schalt ich den Pc ein oder geh ins Kino.

das das Internet bei mein Eltern noch aus der Steinzeit kommt .2/5
Bin froh ab morgen wieder Zuhause zu sein


----------



## Konov (7. Januar 2012)

tonygt schrieb:


> Arte FTW
> 
> Das ich atm kein Fernsehn hab 5/5



Arte muss ich wohl auch mal probieren...

Ich hab gestern eine Reportage auf Spiegel Web TV gesehen, die 8 Jahre alt ist und da haben sie aktuelle Werbung von Vodafone dazwischengeschnitten... ist das zu fassen? Und die werbung kam sogar alle 5 Minuten für rund 20 Sekunden. Sowas nerviges hab ich noch nicht erlebt. Stressiger als in der Glotze und das bei einer uralten Sendung.
Die Krönung war, dass man die Werbung nicht mal vorspulen konnte.


----------



## tonygt (7. Januar 2012)

Mal Adblocker probiert ? Bei mir nimmt er derzeit auch aus allen Videos die Werbung raus.


----------



## Konov (7. Januar 2012)

tonygt schrieb:


> Mal Adblocker probiert ? Bei mir nimmt er derzeit auch aus allen Videos die Werbung raus.



Werde es mal testen ^^


----------



## Kamsi (7. Januar 2012)

ganz fieses völlgefühl und überlkeit arghhsss


----------



## Konov (8. Januar 2012)

Noch solange bis zum Mountainbike tauglichen Wetter. 5/5


----------



## Alux (8. Januar 2012)

die neue Axe Werbung 2/5, 2/5 deswegen weil sie trotzdem nicht schlecht ist, nur die ganze kommerzielle Nutzung von 2012 (WIR WERDEN ALLE STERBEN!!!) nervt

Menschen die nicht fähig sind normal zu essen sondern immer extra laut schmatzen müssen 4/5

Menschen die nicht einsehen wollen das sie eine beginnende Sucht haben und alles mit "verharmlosenden"  Argumenten abtun 5/5


----------



## Olliruh (8. Januar 2012)

Die Bahn 5/5
Für mich immer noch ein Wunder das die Geld verdienen.


----------



## Alux (8. Januar 2012)

grad erst gemerkt das morgen wieder Schule ist, unbeschreiblich/5


----------



## seanbuddha (8. Januar 2012)

Alux schrieb:


> grad erst gemerkt das morgen wieder Schule ist, unbeschreiblich/5



Dito


----------



## Ceiwyn (8. Januar 2012)

Grad erst gemerkt, dass morgen wieder Uni ist. Aber lieber Uni als Schule. Da will keiner was von mir und ich hab meine Ruhe.


----------



## Olliruh (8. Januar 2012)

Grad nen Graves mit 400k Schaden gespielt ,super early gehabt und alles wegen einem RAMBO SHACO verloren.. 5/5




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manowar (9. Januar 2012)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Grad nen Graves mit 400k Schaden gespielt ,super early gehabt und alles wegen einem RAMBO SHACO verloren.. 5/5



Ernsthaft.. hast du mal überlegt, dich wieder in die Matrix eingliedern zu lassen? 

Bei mir immernoch das selbe: Schlafprobleme.. 5/5


----------



## Potpotom (9. Januar 2012)

Montag!

5/5


----------



## Noxiel (9. Januar 2012)

Die Erkenntnis nach drei Wochen wieder arbeiten gehen zu müssen 

die Menschheit kennt keinen adäquaten Begriff/5


----------



## Doofkatze (9. Januar 2012)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Grad nen Graves mit 400k Schaden gespielt ,super early gehabt und alles wegen einem RAMBO SHACO verloren.. 5/5



Ich weiß gar nicht, in wie vielen Single Instant Games der Dota-League ich mich zum Schluss innerlich fast zu Tode geärgert habe, weil 1, maximal 2 der 4 Mitspieler dafür verantwortlich sind, das man ein Spiel verloren hat.
Dann habe ich bemerkt, das ich selbst Mitglied des Teams bin und offensichtlich nach allem doch nicht das Spiel alleine "tragen" konnte.

Was bringt es einem, auf der eigenen Lane mit einer zweiten Person zu dominieren, während der Mid-Lane-Futzie nicht in der Lage ist, zu denien und sein Gegner die Lane einfach komplett abfarmt und schon 3-4 Level weiter ist als unser Carrier.

Dann habe ich vor einigen Monaten wieder angefangen, immer mal wieder Public Games zu spielen und mache einfach ein gutes Spiel. Entweder es reicht oder eben nicht.
Was harscher geworden ist, ist der Ton. Rassistische Äußerungen, ständige Beleidigungen ... und keine Moderation. Ich drohe neuerdings an, das Spiel zu verlassen, wenn dann nicht aufgehört wird, sich gegenseitig zu flamen. Mir persönlich nimmt nämlich nicht ein Team aus Affen den Spaß, sondern wenn dann noch Hass auf einzelne Spieler geschmissen wird. Bis vor einigen Wochen wusst ich nichtmal, das man sowas in die Hand nehmen kann ...

Eine riesige Seuche ist das Switchen geworden. 5vs3, weil 2 gute Spieler fliehen, da es eh schon verloren ist? Sofort wird geswitcht, damit das Spiel BLOSS ausgeglichen ist ... Oh, ein Fahrer bei Ferrari in der F1 fliegt in der ersten Kurve nach draußen? Lasst ma den Micha ins Cockpit. Oh, 5:1 für Bayern ... schickt mal den Neuer ins Gegnertor. Oh, Todesschwinge ist zu schwer. Lass ma Todesschwinge gegen unseren Tank tauschen und diesen töten ... Sowas nervt einfach. Und wenn man dagegenstimmt, wird man gebannt, da man ja das Spiel "ruiniert".


----------



## orkman (9. Januar 2012)

gestern nach 2 wochen in die uniwohungn gekommen und siehe da ... heizung geht nicht , dadurch hatte ich ne verdammt kalte nacht ... und 2tens ... mein gamer pc von ueber 1000euro geht nicht mehr an ... bekomme nur noch read disk error press ctrl alt del for restart und da kommt immer das gleiche ... per w7 installer disc funktioniert auch nicht viel mehr und ich werd das ding wohl in die reperatur bringen muessen und gut 200 euro blechen (reperatur + neuer harddisk , weil das anscheinend der grund dafuer ist) ...dann kann ich auch noch net in meinen ferien spielen .... und das alles aus heiterem himmel ... gott hasst mich -.-


----------



## Potpotom (9. Januar 2012)

orkman schrieb:


> gott hasst mich -.-


Das darfst du nicht so eng sehen, es ist nicht nur Gott der dich hasst!


*duckt sich und weicht dem Schlag aus*


----------



## orkman (9. Januar 2012)

Potpotom schrieb:


> Das darfst du nicht so eng sehen, es ist nicht nur Gott der dich hasst!
> 
> 
> *duckt sich und weicht dem Schlag aus*



jo ... aber ich glaub kaum dass ich da der einzige bin  btw wer sagt dass du ausweichst ? xD gott hasst dich naehmlich auch


----------



## Potpotom (9. Januar 2012)

Der Kaffeeautomat hier ist kaputt... meine schlimmsten Träume werden gerade wahr, Montag Morgen, was an sich schon schlimm ist, und keinen Kaffee greifbar.

5/5


----------



## HitotsuSatori (9. Januar 2012)

Ich würd mir gern was Schönes kaufen, aber find nix. -.- 5/5


----------



## Reflox (9. Januar 2012)

Wiedermal das Ende von Red Dead Redemption 1/5


----------



## Tilbie (9. Januar 2012)

Das es Castlevania: Symphony of the Night nicht im deutschen PSN-Store gibt 5/5


----------



## Ceiwyn (9. Januar 2012)

Hab mal wieder Motivationsprobleme im Studium... und suche mal wieder nach Alternativen.


----------



## Grüne Brille (9. Januar 2012)

Tilbie schrieb:


> Das es Castlevania: Symphony of the Night nicht im deutschen PSN-Store gibt 5/5


Ausgegraben geschaut und Lust aufs Spiel bekommen? :>


----------



## skyline930 (9. Januar 2012)

Dumme Menschen die es nicht verstehen das man sie durchschaut hat, und sich wieder einschleimen, weil sie bald wieder Hilfe von mir brauchen werden. 10/5 -.-


----------



## Alux (9. Januar 2012)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Hab mal wieder Motivationsprobleme im Studium... und suche mal wieder nach Alternativen.



Geht mir so ähnlich nur mit Schule statt Studium.


----------



## ZAM (9. Januar 2012)

Nicht jedem so einfach seinen Wunsch erfüllen zu können  3/5.


----------



## Tilbie (9. Januar 2012)

Grüne schrieb:


> Ausgegraben geschaut und Lust aufs Spiel bekommen? :>



Jup


----------



## Konov (9. Januar 2012)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Hab mal wieder Motivationsprobleme im Studium... und suche mal wieder nach Alternativen.



Hoffe das wird bei mir nicht so schlimm wenn ich an der Uni bald loslege ^^


----------



## Ceiwyn (9. Januar 2012)

Ach bei mir liegts am Studiengang. So viel Stoff und so wenig Zeit und so schlechte Aussichten.


----------



## Alux (9. Januar 2012)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> So viel Stoff und so wenig Zeit



Ist bei mir auch so und ich hab das stressigste noch vor mir.


----------



## Konov (9. Januar 2012)

Naja bei mir ist jetzt auch die heiße Phase, bald steht das Abi an und gibt genug zutun damit es halbwegs läuft. ^^
Trotzdem noch viel Erfolg Flo, Jura ist eben auch kein Kindergarten.... jedenfalls was ich so gehört hab.


----------



## iShock (9. Januar 2012)

Bauchweh 3/5 und noch nen halben teller curry vor mir x_x


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (9. Januar 2012)

Facharbeit, Literaturprojekt, 3 Klausuren, Fahrprüfung und 2 mal die Woche Fitnessstudio
Bin froh wenn ich das alles hinter mir hab : /


----------



## H2OTest (9. Januar 2012)

Meine Mutter 4/5 kommt rein kotzt mich an : was ist das für ne musik?  ich angepisst rap eben .. sie äfft mich nach und geht beleidigt raus -.-


----------



## zoizz (9. Januar 2012)

Mein Internetanbieter Alice 4/5 - seit knapp einem Monat sind aus den beworbenen 16k in den Abendstunden zwischen 3-5k geworden ...

Mein Auto PT Cruiser 5/5 - ich wusste, dass er anfälliger für Reparaturen sei, aber jetzt kommt kurz vorm TÜV alles auf einmal, ich schau mich schon nach was neuem um ...

In 2 Wochen Semesterprüfungen, Urlaubsantrag am 2.1. eingereicht (eine Woche Resturlaub aus 2011) mit dem Hinweis "Ich habe Semesterprüfungen". Heute im vorbeigehen der Hinweis: wenn wir das alles noch (vor der Deadline) noch schaffen wollen, müssen "wir" uns aber ranhalten, damit aus ihrem Urlaub was wird O,O 225/5

Bin ich froh, wenn der Januar (Jänner klingt richtig gut) endlich vorbei ist.


----------



## Konov (9. Januar 2012)

SWeeT_mushrOOms schrieb:


> Facharbeit, Literaturprojekt, 3 Klausuren, Fahrprüfung und 2 mal die Woche Fitnessstudio
> Bin froh wenn ich das alles hinter mir hab : /



Na ich nehme schwer an, dass dich niemand zur Fahrprüfung und niemand zum Fitnessstudio zwingt? ^^


----------



## Ellesmere (10. Januar 2012)

Konov schrieb:


> Na ich nehme schwer an, dass dich niemand zur Fahrprüfung und niemand zum Fitnessstudio zwingt? ^^



Naja, bei der Ausbildung zum Polizisten verpflichtet man sich schon, bei Beendigung der Ausbildung den Führerschein zu besitzen. Und eine ordentliche Fitness ist bestimmt auch von nutzen  (nur weiß ich natürlich nichts über 
SWeeT_mushrOOms's Ausbildung...)

Einfach nur schlechte Laune, seit zwei Tagen - das nervt! 10/5


----------



## Ceiwyn (10. Januar 2012)

Nein, als Polizist musst du den Führerschein schon bei Einstellungstermin besitzen, also lange vor Ausbildungsende.


----------



## Konov (10. Januar 2012)

Ellesmere schrieb:


> Einfach nur schlechte Laune, seit zwei Tagen - das nervt! 10/5



Schlechte Laune hab ich eigentlich nicht - ich bin erstaunlicherweise gut gelaunt, trotz jede Menge Arbeit die auf mich wartet.
Aber schlafen kann ich seit Jahresbeginn nicht mehr so gut - was ist da los? Die Vorwarnung zur Apokalypse?  5/5


----------



## Ceiwyn (10. Januar 2012)

Phuu, echt keinen Bock mehr auf Fifa 12. So ein Idiotenspiel. 20 Torschüsse gehabt, der Torwart hat alle rausgekratzt. Zwei mal den Pfosten getroffen, jeder Fernschuss ging genau auf den Torwart. Zielen ist offenbar unmöglich. Beim Elfmeter in die Ecke gezielt und der Spieler macht ne Rückgabe in die Mitte. Der Gegner kommt zwei mal vors Tor und macht sie dank tollem Torwartfehler auch noch rein.


----------



## Deanne (10. Januar 2012)

Diese Internet-Idiotensprache!!

*lieb guck*
*frech grins*
*lächel*
*knuddel*

Besonders, wenn sie von Leuten benutzt wird, die älter als 14 oder sogar weit über 30 sind.


----------



## Olliruh (10. Januar 2012)

Mathe Klausur 6 olé 3/5


----------



## Alterac123 (10. Januar 2012)

Das ist mir zum Glück noch nie passiert aber ne 6 bekommt man doch eh nur wenn man garnix weiß.


----------



## Olliruh (10. Januar 2012)

Alterac123 schrieb:


> Das ist mir zum Glück noch nie passiert aber ne 6 bekommt man doch eh nur wenn man garnix weiß.



Naja ich hab die Klassenarbeit einen Tag geschrieben nachdem mein Opa am Abend zuvor verstorben ist. 
Meine Gedanken waren woanders was schließlich zum kompletten Blackout geführt hat.


----------



## HitotsuSatori (10. Januar 2012)

Deanne schrieb:


> Diese Internet-Idiotensprache!!
> 
> *lieb guck*
> *frech grins*
> ...



So einen haben wir in der Gilde... 37 Jahre alt:

"Wir bräuchten hier einen Heiler *liebguck*", "Kommst du mit in die Ini? *grins*"

Nervt schon derbe.

zum Thema: "Männer", die ihren Freundinnen/Frauen öffentlich den Mund verbieten und Frauen, die sich das auch noch gefallen lassen und unbelehrbar sind. 5/5


----------



## Konov (10. Januar 2012)

Dass Gefühle und Liebe zwischen Mann und Frau generell immer so kompliziert sein müssen. 5/5

Irgendwann weiß man selber nicht mal mehr, was man eigentlich will und was nicht.


----------



## iShock (10. Januar 2012)

kaltes zimmer 4/5 .__.


----------



## Davatar (10. Januar 2012)

orkman schrieb:


> gestern nach 2 wochen in die uniwohungn gekommen und siehe da ... heizung geht nicht , dadurch hatte ich ne verdammt kalte nacht ... und 2tens ... mein gamer pc von ueber 1000euro geht nicht mehr an ... bekomme nur noch read disk error press ctrl alt del for restart und da kommt immer das gleiche ... per w7 installer disc funktioniert auch nicht viel mehr und ich werd das ding wohl in die reperatur bringen muessen und gut 200 euro blechen (reperatur + neuer harddisk , weil das anscheinend der grund dafuer ist) ...dann kann ich auch noch net in meinen ferien spielen .... und das alles aus heiterem himmel ... gott hasst mich -.-


Ein Grund mehr Dich aufzuregen: Weil in Thailand im Dezember Flut war und daraus HD-Mangel resultierte, kosten HDs wesentlich mehr als zuvor


----------



## Legendary (10. Januar 2012)

Jap...Preise sind leider immer noch nicht stabil. 1 TB kostet ca. 120 - 150 Euro, die hatte vor einem Jahr 45 Euro gekostet, hab damals ne Samsung geschossen. 

Aber warum lässt du ihn reparieren? Kannst du nicht selbst ne Platte kaufen, den PC aufschrauben, die 4 Schräubchen aufmachen und anschließend die neue Platte reinschieben? Windows installieren ist ja sowieso Kinderkram seit 7. Du weißt ja was ein Informatiker / Techniker die Stunde kostet, da werden 200 Euro inkl. Platte und Installation nicht reichen.


----------



## Soladra (10. Januar 2012)

MATHE 10/10 -.- Kann mir hier wer Potenzen mit rationalen Exponenten erklären?


----------



## H2OTest (10. Januar 2012)

an Soldara also 3*x²+23? sowas?


----------



## Saji (10. Januar 2012)

Es hätte so einfach sein können. Ware aus dem Lager verräumen, ein bisschen durchputzen und ein paar neue Konzepte umsetzen. Aber nein, ausgerechnet heute, nur zu zweit im Laden, müssen ein Haufen Matratzen und Lattenroste geliefert werden. Damit war der Nachmittag komplett versaut. Danke. 5/5 >_>


----------



## Selor Kiith (11. Januar 2012)

http://www.eurotopics.net/de/home/presseschau/archiv/aehnliche/archiv_article/ARTICLE98503-Spanischer-Bischof-legitimiert-Vergewaltigung?EURO=37c5e6e3cfa2f75215298ab9fc5b5b34

Selbsterklärend 5/5


----------



## Konov (11. Januar 2012)

Selor schrieb:


> http://www.eurotopic...5298ab9fc5b5b34
> 
> Selbsterklärend 5/5



Die Kirche kann krank machen 
Ein weiterer Grund auf Religion nix zu geben.


----------



## Slayed (11. Januar 2012)

Gestern Weisheitszähne rausbekommen 2/5
Mir gehts Top bin aber krankgeschrieben bis Freitag 4/5
Dass ich deshalb den CNC-Kurs verpassen Nyantausend/5


----------



## Ellesmere (11. Januar 2012)

Öhm...dann geh doch hin?! Zwingt Dich doch keiner zu Hause zu bleiben  

Hunger 5/5


----------



## Davatar (11. Januar 2012)

Konov schrieb:


> Die Kirche kann krank machen
> Ein weiterer Grund auf Religion nix zu geben.


Bloss weil irgend ein Depp irgendwas Bescheuertes von sich gibt, ist das noch lange kein Grund, auf Religion nix zu geben. Würd man sich nämlich daran halten, dass man Dinge meidet, bei denen es Deppen gibt, die irgendwas Bescheuertes von sich geben, würde man nichts Politisches mehr lesen/schauen und auch keine PCs mehr kaufen, weil die meisten PC-Verkäufer eh nur Schwachsinn erzählen.


----------



## Ceiwyn (11. Januar 2012)

Davatar schrieb:


> Bloss weil irgend ein Depp irgendwas Bescheuertes von sich gibt, ist das noch lange kein Grund, auf Religion nix zu geben. Würd man sich nämlich daran halten, dass man Dinge meidet, bei denen es Deppen gibt, die irgendwas Bescheuertes von sich geben, würde man nichts Politisches mehr lesen/schauen und auch keine PCs mehr kaufen, weil die meisten PC-Verkäufer eh nur Schwachsinn erzählen.



Ziemlich gewagte Argumentation, die in dieser Form noch nicht einmal korrekt ist. Denn wenn mir ein Politiker blödes Zeug erzählt, dann gebe ich nichts mehr auf diese Partei, aber eben nicht auf alle. Konov spielte damit nämlich auf die Kirche an und nicht auch auf den Buddhismus. Des Weiteren gehe ich auch tatsächlich nicht mehr zu einem bestimmten PC-Laden, wenn mir dort Quatsch erzählt wurde. Was aber nicht heißt, dass das überall so ist.


----------



## Deathstyle (11. Januar 2012)

Er hat doch garnicht konkretisiert und soweit ich weiß ist Religion immernoch der Oberbegriff und in dem Fall eine Pauschalisierung.


----------



## Davatar (11. Januar 2012)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Ziemlich gewagte Argumentation, die in dieser Form noch nicht einmal korrekt ist. Denn wenn mir ein Politiker blödes Zeug erzählt, dann gebe ich nichts mehr auf diese Partei, aber eben nicht auf alle. Konov spielte damit nämlich auf die Kirche an und nicht auch auf den Buddhismus. Des Weiteren gehe ich auch tatsächlich nicht mehr zu einem bestimmten PC-Laden, wenn mir dort Quatsch erzählt wurde. Was aber nicht heißt, dass das überall so ist.





Deathstyle schrieb:


> Er hat doch garnicht konkretisiert und soweit ich weiß ist Religion immernoch der Oberbegriff und in dem Fall eine Pauschalisierung.


Ja das triffts ziemlich genau.

BTT:
Speicher-Management 1/5
Memory-Leak: 5/5


----------



## Ceiwyn (11. Januar 2012)

Deathstyle schrieb:


> Er hat doch garnicht konkretisiert und soweit ich weiß ist Religion immernoch der Oberbegriff und in dem Fall eine Pauschalisierung.





> Die Kirche kann krank machen



?


----------



## Davatar (11. Januar 2012)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> ?


Ich versteh Dein Problem nicht. Ich hab gesagt, dass wenn 1 Person etwas Bescheuertes sagt, dass man dann diese Person ignorieren soll, aber nicht andere Personen, die sich mit dem selben Thema beschäftigen und auch nicht das Thema an und für sich.

Oder noch anders ausgedrückt: Man sollte nicht von einer einzelnen Person auf ne Gruppe schliessen und noch weniger wegen der Aussage einer einzelnen Person eine Thematik verurteilen.


----------



## Deathstyle (11. Januar 2012)

Ist "die Kirche" denn konkret? Hängt denn der zweite Satz, in dem von Religion gesprochen wird, denn wirklich noch ausschließlich in Bezug auf "die Kirche" zusammen? Zumal bei dem Wort Kirche auch noch lange nicht geklärt wäre welche Religion gemeint ist. 

/edit
Man braucht sich darüber garnicht lange streiten, Davatar und ich haben die Aussage wohl anders interpretiert.


----------



## Selor Kiith (11. Januar 2012)

Davatar schrieb:


> Oder noch anders ausgedrückt: Man sollte nicht von einer einzelnen Person auf ne Gruppe schliessen und noch weniger wegen der Aussage einer einzelnen Person eine Thematik verurteilen.



Es gibt da sowas wie stillschweigendes Einverständnis... und das war ja nicht gerade eine kleine News, also wenn sich da nicht irgendein höherer Kirchenbeauftragter sich im Namen der Katholischen Kirche davon distanziert muss ich davon ausgehen, das selbige damit im Grunde genommen einverstanden ist...


----------



## Noxiel (11. Januar 2012)

Offtopic Diskussionen in nicht dafür vorgesehen Threads 5/5


----------



## Ol@f (11. Januar 2012)

Soladra schrieb:


> MATHE 10/10 -.- Kann mir hier wer Potenzen mit rationalen Exponenten erklären?


Gibt es da ein konkreteres Problem? Da gibts egtl nicht viel zu sagen.
Sei a>0, p/q €IQ, p €IZ, q€ IN\{0}

a^p= entweder a^p falls p>0 oder (1/a)^abs(p) falls p<0 ,, a^(p/q)=q-rt{a^p}
Dann sollte man noch paar kleine Regeln kennen:
i) a^(p/q) hängt nur von p/q € IQ ab, egal ob p/q gekürzt oder nicht.
ii) r,s€ IQ und a,b >0 Dann (ab)^r=a^r*b^r und (a^r)^s=a^(r*s) und a^(r+s)=a^r*a^s
iii) r€IQ, r>0, 0<a,b Dann a^r < b^r <=> a < b
iv) a>b Dann a^r < b^s <=> r<s


BTT: blödes Wetter 2/5


----------



## Konov (11. Januar 2012)

Davatar schrieb:


> Bloss weil irgend ein Depp irgendwas Bescheuertes von sich gibt, ist das noch lange kein Grund, auf Religion nix zu geben. Würd man sich nämlich daran halten, dass man Dinge meidet, bei denen es Deppen gibt, die irgendwas Bescheuertes von sich geben, würde man nichts Politisches mehr lesen/schauen und auch keine PCs mehr kaufen, weil die meisten PC-Verkäufer eh nur Schwachsinn erzählen.



Gibt genug andere Deppen in der katholischen und evangelischen Kirchengemeinde, vom Papst bis zum Priester sowieso, da ist der oben verlinkte ja nicht der einzige. Und für mich reicht das. ^^

Ceiwyn hat es richtig verstanden, natürlich wollte ich auf die katholische und evangelische Kirche anspielen.
Dass ich mit Religion jetzt nicht Buddhismus und Hinduismus meinte, dachte ich - versteht sich von selbst. Offenbar nicht. Naja dann dürfte es aber spätestens jetzt klar sein.


Was mich aufregt? Das Wetter mal wieder 5/5


----------



## Noxiel (11. Januar 2012)

Ich hatte gehofft ihr würdet meinen Wink mit dem Zaunpfahl verstehen. Schluss mit dem Religion Geplauder, sonst muß ich die Beiträge dazu löschen.


----------



## Nathil (11. Januar 2012)

beim BH waschen Lieblings-BH kaputt bekommen: 4/5


----------



## Konov (11. Januar 2012)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Ich hatte gehofft ihr würdet meinen Wink mit dem Zaunpfahl verstehen. Schluss mit dem Religion Geplauder, sonst muß ich die Beiträge dazu löschen.



Ist ja gut, ich habs verstanden, aber die eineklärende Antwort sei mir ja noch gegönnt. ^^


----------



## HitotsuSatori (11. Januar 2012)

Rückenschmerzen 5/5


----------



## Ceiwyn (11. Januar 2012)

Nathil schrieb:


> beim BH waschen Lieblings-BH kaputt bekommen: 4/5



in before "pic pls"


----------



## Olliruh (11. Januar 2012)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> in before "pic pls"



Made my Day


----------



## seanbuddha (11. Januar 2012)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Made my Day



Toll, Bilder von nem kapuuten Bh sind bestimmt super ihr deppen ^^


----------



## Olliruh (11. Januar 2012)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Toll, Bilder von nem kapuuten Bh sind bestimmt super ihr deppen ^^



Ich brauch keine BH-Pics C:


----------



## seanbuddha (11. Januar 2012)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Ich brauch keine BH-Pics C:



Nur das hier:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Olliruh (11. Januar 2012)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Nur das hier:



Sure


----------



## orkman (11. Januar 2012)

AÖ-Ravenation schrieb:


> Jap...Preise sind leider immer noch nicht stabil. 1 TB kostet ca. 120 - 150 Euro, die hatte vor einem Jahr 45 Euro gekostet, hab damals ne Samsung geschossen.
> 
> Aber warum lässt du ihn reparieren? Kannst du nicht selbst ne Platte kaufen, den PC aufschrauben, die 4 Schräubchen aufmachen und anschließend die neue Platte reinschieben? Windows installieren ist ja sowieso Kinderkram seit 7. Du weißt ja was ein Informatiker / Techniker die Stunde kostet, da werden 200 Euro inkl. Platte und Installation nicht reichen.



doch bei meinem bruder haben 200 euro damals (vor 6monaten-1 jahr) gereicht ... naja ich hab nen spezielles case gekauft und kenn mich mit hardware 0 aus ... hab jetzt endlich ueberhaupt mal die festplatte gefunden (hab nen grosses seitenfenster drinne) und ehe ich was kaputt mache und es teurer als die 200 wird lass ich das mal lieber den "fach"mann machen , obwohl die meist auch nur so aussehen als wuerden die bezahlt werden um kaffee zu trinken ^^ ... naja ich hab jetzt mit der firma gesprochen bei denen ich das gute stueck gekauft habe und die haben mir in der email geschrieben dass die das ding abholen und zurueckbringen + reparieren ohne kosten ... nur dauert es 1-2 wochen bis ich ihn dann wieder habe ...wobei ich naechste woche mit swtor anfangen wollte ;( ... ausserdem will ich das teil gerne nem fachmann ueberlassen da ich ja net mal sicher bin dass das ganze an der festplatte liegt ... im internet weiss es auch keiner ... da gehts von stecker lose , auf komplett kaputt , bis hin zu netzteil einfach raus und reinmachen etc... etc... fehlt nur noch dass die im inet sagen die illuminati waeren dran schuld ...

ich hoffe nur dass man die daten auf dem pc noch retten kann , ist zwar nix wichtiges drauf aber meinen spielstand von skyrim und anderen spielen wuerd ich gern behalten ..dumm wenn ich jetzt nomma neu anfangen muesste ;( obwohl retten werden die ihn wahrscheinlich nicht nehm ich mal an ... und das ganze kommt natuerlich genau zu der zeit wo ich 3 wochen ferien hab ... das heisst mit glueck kann ich ihn dann noch 1-2 wochen benutzen vor ferienende ...

naja hab jetzt schon andere beschaeftigungen gefunden fuer die 2 wochen ohne pc ... xbox spiele mal alle durchzocken und auf meinem lappi kann ich dann endlich mal lineage 2 und everquest 2 anspielen da sie ja f2p geworden sind ^^


----------



## Thjodrerir (11. Januar 2012)

Ich hab heute versucht meinen Laptopbildschirm mit diesen speziellen Reinigern zu säubern. So doof wie ich bin, habe ich es zuerst 
auf den Bildschirm gesprüht, anstatt auf ein sauberes Tuch. Das Telefon klingelte, daraufhin ging ich ins Wohnzimmer um zu telefonieren.
Der Reiniger ist währenddessen in den Bildschirm reingesickert, während ich am Telefon war. Natürlich habe ich den Laptop direkt trocknen
lassen, jedoch ist ein kleiner Fleck, ca. 0,3 x 0,2 cm , nicht getrocknet und verblieben. 

1800&#8364; Laptop fast kaputt gemacht. Was ein Scheiß, vorallem wenn Weißes auf dem Bildschirm angezeigt wird, sieht man diesen dämlichen
Fleck immer noch  

Naja zum Glück ist es in der unteren rechten Ecke des Bildschirms. 

5/5


----------



## Ceiwyn (11. Januar 2012)

Deswegen nehme ich zum Reinigen immer nur Wasser und Taschentücher. Damit kriegt man auch alles weg - außer vielleicht Pizzareste.


----------



## Alux (11. Januar 2012)

Heute Musik ausgefallen 5/5


----------



## orkman (11. Januar 2012)

oder einfach gar nicht reinigen ...solange die tasten net klemmen ^^ ... dreck gibt es ueberall ... als ich 2 wochen freiwillig als krankenpfleger gearbeitet habe in der onkologie/infektionen/innere medizin da sind patienten einfach nur aus lust durch das ganze spital gerannt obwohl sie wussten dass sie sehr schwerwiegende und hochansteckende krankheiten hatten und in quarantaene waren damit auch ja niemand mit ihnen in kontakt kommt ... da mussten wir immer extra gruendlich reinigen nach jedem spass : sphygmomanometer , stethoskop, temperaturmessgeraet etc etc... und dann sieht man sie nach seiner schicht an der eingangstuer mit anderen kranken eine rauchen ... und man denkt sich wohl wieviele leute um einen rum noch so hochansteckendes zeuch haben ^^

und wir waren da zu 4-5 leute zustaendig fuer 30 zimmer à 2 personen ..also 60 mann ... da ging die klingel pausenlos ^^ und hab noch in dem praktikum ner frau das leben gerettet


----------



## Deanne (11. Januar 2012)

2/5: Solche Kundengespräche:

""Haben sie Feeeeens? Die Dünnen!" - "Du meinst Vans? Authentics?" - "Ne, die heißen Feeeeens, nur Feeeeens! Die mit der Sohle!"


----------



## Manowar (11. Januar 2012)

Bei BMW im Teileversand sind sie immer überfordert, wenn ich anrufe 
Also zu viele Infos sind auch nicht gut


----------



## Doofkatze (12. Januar 2012)

DPS Duell im LFR verloren.
Gebrechenshexer gegen Gebrechenshexer. Ich mit 382, "er" mit 386.
Bei Zonozz 38300 zu 38600 verloren. Die anderen Bosse waren ähnlich knapp.
Ich mein ... ok ... er hat nen 4er T13 Bonus (ich nicht 1 Teil, der Glückspilz), dennoch passiert es recht selten, von einem anderen Affli geschlagen zu werden.
4/5.


----------



## Davatar (12. Januar 2012)

orkman schrieb:


> doch bei meinem bruder haben 200 euro damals (vor 6monaten-1 jahr) gereicht ... naja ich hab nen spezielles case gekauft und kenn mich mit hardware 0 aus ... hab jetzt endlich ueberhaupt mal die festplatte gefunden (hab nen grosses seitenfenster drinne) und ehe ich was kaputt mache und es teurer als die 200 wird lass ich das mal lieber den "fach"mann machen , obwohl die meist auch nur so aussehen als wuerden die bezahlt werden um kaffee zu trinken ^^ ... naja ich hab jetzt mit der firma gesprochen bei denen ich das gute stueck gekauft habe und die haben mir in der email geschrieben dass die das ding abholen und zurueckbringen + reparieren ohne kosten ... nur dauert es 1-2 wochen bis ich ihn dann wieder habe ...wobei ich naechste woche mit swtor anfangen wollte ;( ... ausserdem will ich das teil gerne nem fachmann ueberlassen da ich ja net mal sicher bin dass das ganze an der festplatte liegt ... im internet weiss es auch keiner ... da gehts von stecker lose , auf komplett kaputt , bis hin zu netzteil einfach raus und reinmachen etc... etc... fehlt nur noch dass die im inet sagen die illuminati waeren dran schuld ...
> 
> ich hoffe nur dass man die daten auf dem pc noch retten kann , ist zwar nix wichtiges drauf aber meinen spielstand von skyrim und anderen spielen wuerd ich gern behalten ..dumm wenn ich jetzt nomma neu anfangen muesste ;( obwohl retten werden die ihn wahrscheinlich nicht nehm ich mal an ... und das ganze kommt natuerlich genau zu der zeit wo ich 3 wochen ferien hab ... das heisst mit glueck kann ich ihn dann noch 1-2 wochen benutzen vor ferienende ...


Also wenn da steht "read disk error press ctrl alt del for restart" wirds sehr wahrscheinlich nicht am Netzteil liegen. Wenns Netzteil kaputt ist läuft normalerweise der PC gar nicht mehr oder er stellt dauernd ab ohne dass man weiss, wieso. Aber "disk error" lässt schwer darauf schliessen, dass es mit der Festplatte zu tun hat. Da kann entweder die HD kaputt sein oder einfach ein Fehler im Dateisystem liegen. Im ersten Fall brauchst du dann ne neue Festplatte, im zweiten Fall musst Du wenn Du Glück hast nur das Betriebssystem reparieren oder mit weniger Glück neu installieren.
Bezüglich Spielstände: Da empfehle ich grundsätzlich immer, 2 Festplatten in nem PC einzubauen. Dann kannst Du auf der ersten Festplatte Dein Betriebssystem und die normalen Programme (Word und co) draufknallen oder nur das Betriebssystem und auf der zweiten Festplatte nur die Games. Wenn dann eine von beiden Festplatten stirbt ists nur halb so schlimm, weil eben nicht alles weg ist. Ah und ne zweite Festplatte kann man sich auch jederzeit nachträglich einbauen (lassen).


Sorry fürs OT ^^ aber hab im Moment gar nichts, was mich SO RICHTIG aufregt. Das kommt dann wahrscheinlich heute Nachmittag erst


----------



## Selor Kiith (12. Januar 2012)

Wenn Bäckereien einfach ihren Berliner Teig nehmen, in der Mitte nen Loch reinmachen und es als Donut verkaufen 2/5


----------



## schneemaus (12. Januar 2012)

Die Tochter der Ex-Freundin meines Vaters (12 Jahre jung) ist am Dienstag spurlos verschwunden, gestern aber schon wieder aufgegriffen worden - abgehauen. Dass da einiges nicht stimmt, war mir schon klar, als mein Vater noch mit ihrer Mutter zusammen war. Details brauch ich ja nicht zu nennen, aber selbst ich als kinderlose, damals 21-Jährige habe so meine Zweifel an der Kindererziehung gehabt. Nun, jedenfalls hat die Kleene mir heute per Skype auch wohl einen der Gründe erzählt, wieso sie weggelaufen ist - dass kein Kind wegläuft, wenn alles stimmt oder nur ein paar Zwistereien in der Familie herrschen, sollte wohl jedem klar sein, dachte ich zumindest. Dass das Mädchen nun per Facebook noch fertig gemacht wird, regt mich einfach nur tierisch auf. Dafür 100/5.

Edit: Übrigens verstehe ich jeden, der sich Sorgen um sie gemacht hat, dass er/sie nun auch ein bisschen sauer ist, weil sie keinen Zettel geschrieben/jemandem Bescheid gesagt hat, der es hinterher hätte aufklären können oder sonst irgendwas. Aber ihr dann Vorwürfe ohne Ende zu machen, statt mal zu versuchen, sich in ihre Lage reinzuversetzen, find ich wirklich ziemlich daneben, um es milde auszudrücken.


----------



## Kamsi (13. Januar 2012)

> „Ja, in der Türkei hat man echte Probleme, wenn man arbeitslos
> wird. Hier kann man immer noch sehr gut leben und muss noch nicht einmal
> wieder arbeiten“, warf Faruk ein.



http://www.bild.de/ratgeber/kind-familie/schule/ohne-hartz-bist-du-der-dumme-22040480.bild.html*

*Ich wär ja dafür das ausländer strenger bzw genauso streng geprüft werden wie wir deutsche wenn wir arbeitlos werden.

Was ich teils erlebte als ich ihn einem schreibbüro gearbeitet habe der bild artikel lügt nicht sondern ist nur die spitze des eisberges


----------



## Doofkatze (13. Januar 2012)

Kamsi schrieb:


> http://www.bild.de/r...40480.bild.html*
> 
> *Ich wär ja dafür das ausländer strenger bzw genauso streng geprüft werden wie wir deutsche wenn wir arbeitlos werden.
> 
> Was ich teils erlebte als ich ihn einem schreibbüro gearbeitet habe der bild artikel lügt nicht sondern ist nur die spitze des eisberges



Kleine Anekdote dazu, auch wenn nur bedingt passt.

In der Realschule (damals ... ) wurde uns Schülern mal empfohlen, so schnell wie möglich eine Arbeitsstelle zu finden und nicht erst Abitur zu machen oder studieren zu wollen. Es hieß, das Studierte ja schon weit älter sind, wenn sie anfangen zu arbeiten. Ergo wäre es ja viel schwieriger, später dann an Geld zu kommen, weil man ja auch viel länger vom Staat unterstützt werden müsse und man müsste ja auch viel mehr Geld verdienen, als andere Leute, die schon mit entsprechend 18 Jahren ausgelernt sind. Die hätten es ja eh viel einfacher und müssten sich keine Gedanken um Finanzierung von z. B. Autos machen ...


----------



## Kamsi (13. Januar 2012)

mir wurde das selbe auf der schule gesagt wir sollen uns fix ne arbeit besorgen und nicht studieren weil wir so mehr geld bekommen würden als wenn jahrelang studieren und dann doch nichts finden später.

aber das wahr ja noch im letzten jahrtausend wo alles besser war


----------



## Ceiwyn (13. Januar 2012)

Lob an die Bild, offenbar funktioniert die Indoktrination.


----------



## Konov (13. Januar 2012)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Lob an die Bild, offenbar funktioniert die Indoktrination.



Wuahaha 

Also ich muss sagen, dass selbst meine Eltern und viele nähere Verwandte und Bekannte früher und heute immer noch runterbeten, man solle möglichst früh eine Ausbildung machen da man leichter und schneller Geld verdienen kann - also deckt sich das mit dem, was Doofkatze sagte. Allerdings sehe ich persönlich das völlig anders. Mittlerweile hab ich soviel erlebt, dass mir das Geld völlig Schnurz geworden ist, solange es ausreicht um sich mit dem nötigsten zu versorgen.
Viel wichtiger ist mir, dass ich etwas mache, was mir Spass macht und wo ich das Gefühl habe, etwas gutes zutun.
Irgendwo als Sesselfurzer in einem Büro zu versauern würde ich nach heutigem Kenntnisstand niemals auf die Kette kriegen. Auch wenn andere in meinem Alter normalerweise vergleichsweise viel mehr Geld haben - es sei denn sie sind auch Studenten oder angehende Studenten oder eben Hartz 4ler, ist mir nichts wichtiger, als die oben beschriebene persönliche Erfüllung zu finden, in dem, was ich tue. Geld ist ein notwendiger Faktor, den man je nach Situation mehr oder weniger bedenken muss, aber Richtungsweisend ist dieser Faktor für mich nicht mehr.


----------



## tonygt (13. Januar 2012)

Leute in Referatsgrupen auf die kein verlass ist. Gestern abgesprochen das er mich anruft, sobald er weiß wann er heute Zeit hat, als um 15 Uhr immer noch keine Nachricht kam hab ich ihm eine SMS geschrieben. Sage und schreiben 2 1/2 Stunden später bekomm ich dann eine Antwort" Sorry hab bis grade gepennt" 
Ja wtf grad schön am Ghost in the Shell schauen und jetzt darf ich gleich los und Abends noch mein Referat vorbereiten, man hab ich da bock drauf.
5/5


----------



## Legendary (13. Januar 2012)

Konov schrieb:


> Wuahaha
> 
> Also ich muss sagen, dass selbst meine Eltern und viele nähere Verwandte und Bekannte früher und heute immer noch runterbeten, man solle möglichst früh eine Ausbildung machen da man leichter und schneller Geld verdienen kann - also deckt sich das mit dem, was Doofkatze sagte. Allerdings sehe ich persönlich das völlig anders. Mittlerweile hab ich soviel erlebt, dass mir das Geld völlig Schnurz geworden ist, solange es ausreicht um sich mit dem nötigsten zu versorgen.
> Viel wichtiger ist mir, dass ich etwas mache, was mir Spass macht und wo ich das Gefühl habe, etwas gutes zutun.
> Irgendwo als Sesselfurzer in einem Büro zu versauern würde ich nach heutigem Kenntnisstand niemals auf die Kette kriegen. Auch wenn andere in meinem Alter normalerweise vergleichsweise viel mehr Geld haben - es sei denn sie sind auch Studenten oder angehende Studenten oder eben Hartz 4ler, ist mir nichts wichtiger, als die oben beschriebene persönliche Erfüllung zu finden, in dem, was ich tue. Geld ist ein notwendiger Faktor, den man je nach Situation mehr oder weniger bedenken muss, aber Richtungsweisend ist dieser Faktor für mich nicht mehr.



Also ich bin schon angetan von Geld und ich will auch noch ein wenig was davon haben.  Will später schließlich mal einen schicken Audi fahren, ne große Wohnung oder ein Haus und nicht jeden Cent zweimal umdrehen weil ich zum Fressen zu wenig hab. Und sich ab und zu was gönnen...dazu geht man schließlich arbeiten.


----------



## Konov (14. Januar 2012)

AÖ-Ravenation schrieb:


> Also ich bin schon angetan von Geld und ich will auch noch ein wenig was davon haben.  Will später schließlich mal einen schicken Audi fahren, ne große Wohnung oder ein Haus und nicht jeden Cent zweimal umdrehen weil ich zum Fressen zu wenig hab. Und sich ab und zu was gönnen...dazu geht man schließlich arbeiten.



Ab und zu was gönnen find ich auch prima 

War heute im Kino aber die Säcke vom Cinemaxx haben in letzter Minute den Saal getauscht und meine Freundin und ich haben beschissene Plätze bekommen.
Und dafür zahlt man 11 Euro pro Person, ich lach mich tot. 4/5

War trotzdem ein netter Abend.


----------



## HitotsuSatori (14. Januar 2012)

Irgendein Lutscher aus der Nachbarschaft hat uns beim Ordnungamt angeschwärzt. Angeblich haben wir unseren Hund nicht unter Kontrolle. rage/5


----------



## Konov (14. Januar 2012)

Warscheinlich die Nachbarin, die das Kind misshandelt? 

Was mich aufregt? Dass wir momentan wieder am Olymp der deutschen Verblödungsindustrie angelangt sind, mit dem Dschungelcamp - oder wie es der Spiegel ausdrückt, der "Promiresterampe". ^^ 3/5


----------



## HitotsuSatori (14. Januar 2012)

Konov schrieb:


> Warscheinlich die Nachbarin, die das Kind misshandelt?



Leider nicht. Die Anzeige kam nicht aus unserem Haus.


----------



## Derulu (14. Januar 2012)

Leute die ihre persönliche Meinung so formulieren, als hätte sie Allgemeingültigkeit 5/5
Leute die ihre persönliche Meinung so formulieren, als hätte sie Allgemeingültigkeit, dies auch noch wirklich so meinen und ebenso meinen sie wären "objektiv" 10^5 /5


----------



## Alterac123 (14. Januar 2012)

Djungelcamp ist doch lustig^^ Allein schon wie sich die Moderatoren über die """Promis""" lustig machen.


----------



## Loony555 (14. Januar 2012)

Meine Freundin hat gestern nach 3 Jahren Beziehung schlussgemacht. 
Sie meint, sie hat keine Gefühle mehr für mich, wir hätten uns auseinandergelebt.
Hab seit gestern nicht mehr geschlafen, bin nur noch am heulen und weiss nicht, wie es jetzt ohne sie weitergehen soll. 5/5


----------



## Konov (14. Januar 2012)

Loony555 schrieb:


> Meine Freundin hat gestern nach 3 Jahren Beziehung schlussgemacht.
> Sie meint, sie hat keine Gefühle mehr für mich, wir hätten uns auseinandergelebt.
> Hab seit gestern nicht mehr geschlafen, bin nur noch am heulen und weiss nicht, wie es jetzt ohne sie weitergehen soll. 5/5



Keine Bange, das Gejammer geht bald vorbei. Dann kommts meistens stückweise nochmal wieder, und dann verschwindet es wieder immer mehr.
Irgendwann denkste gar nicht mehr dran und alles ist wieder tutti. Am Anfang ist es sicher am besten, sich einfach abzulenken mit anderen Dingen, die viel Zeit und Aufmerksamkeit erfordern.

Ich hoffe, ich konnte dich etwas beruhigen. ^^


----------



## Loony555 (14. Januar 2012)

Konov schrieb:


> Ich hoffe, ich konnte dich etwas beruhigen. ^^



Ja, ich danke Dir vielmals! 
Es kam nur so unerwartet. 
Wir wollten dieses Jahr zusammenziehen, hatten große Pläne für die Zukunft. Ich habe schon die letzten Monate nach und nach (fast) meinen ganzen Krempel zu ihr gebracht, in meiner eigenen Wohnung schon TV und Internet abgemeldet, war fast nur noch bei ihr zuhause, und kaum noch in meiner alten Wohnung anzutreffen. 
Und jetzt stehe ich da, kann alles wieder zurückschaffen, alles wieder anmelden und stehe wieder ganz alleine da wie vor drei Jahren. Es ist zum Heulen. Denn ich liebe sie noch wie am ersten Tag.


----------



## Ceiwyn (14. Januar 2012)

Loony555 schrieb:


> Meine Freundin hat gestern nach 3 Jahren Beziehung schlussgemacht.
> Sie meint, sie hat keine Gefühle mehr für mich, wir hätten uns auseinandergelebt.
> Hab seit gestern nicht mehr geschlafen, bin nur noch am heulen und weiss nicht, wie es jetzt ohne sie weitergehen soll. 5/5



Wäre es besser, wenn sie nur aus Mitleid mit dir zusammen geblieben wäre?


----------



## Loony555 (14. Januar 2012)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Wäre es besser, wenn sie nur aus Mitleid mit dir zusammen geblieben wäre?


Genau das hat sie auch gesagt. 
Ich werde einfach abwarten müssen. Aber es tut so verdammt weh.


----------



## Konov (14. Januar 2012)

Loony555 schrieb:


> Genau das hat sie auch gesagt.
> Ich werde einfach abwarten müssen. Aber es tut so verdammt weh.



Was dich nicht umbringt, macht dich stärker 

Platte Sprüche machen die Situation auch nicht besser, aber es hilft, das ganze vielleicht etwas weniger emotional zu sehen.
Manchmal bin ich froh, dass ich es nie mit einer Frau länger als 1 Jahr ausgehalten habe und daher der Trennungsschmerz auch nach wenigen Wochen spätestens vorbei war - sofern da überhaupt einer war


----------



## Selor Kiith (14. Januar 2012)

Wenn du beim nächsten mal deine Sachen rausholst, versteck ein Stinktier in einem der Schränke...


----------



## Legendary (14. Januar 2012)

Das wird schon wieder!

Manche Frauen wissen halt nicht was sie an uns haben.


----------



## Ogil (14. Januar 2012)

Dafuer wollen sie staendig hoeren, was wir an ihnen haben


----------



## Davatar (16. Januar 2012)

Zuerst bis 4 Uhr morgens nicht schlafen können, dann 2 Stunden verschlafen (hätte um 6 Uhr aufstehen sollen, wurde dann 8 Uhr draus) und irgendwie dreht sich die Welt, als ob ich betrunken wäre. Hoffentlich gibts keine Grippe oder sowas...	1/5


----------



## Potpotom (16. Januar 2012)

Eine Kollegin die zu mir sagt, "Hätte ich das mit dem Schiffsunglück vorher gewusst, hätte ich dem xxx (sie zeigt auf einen Kollegen und ihren Freund, der ebenfalls neben mir stand) eine Reise geschenkt." Das an sich regt mich schon auf, aber die Antwort "Sag ihr mal sie soll die Fresse halten!" krönte den Montag Morgen dann doch nochmal.

5/5

Können die ihren Scheiß nicht unter sich ausmachen? Zum kotzen sowas... 

EDIT:

Und wenn ich schon dabei bin... diese ganzen Analyse-Versuche von irgendwelchen Freunden warum man irgendwas tut und was dahinter steckt bla bla.

Boah, ich trinke Bier (nein, keine 5L jeden Abend) weil es mir schmeckt, zocke weils Spass macht (nein, keine 8h täglich) und geh spät schlafen (nein, nicht erst eine Stunde vor dem Aufstehen) weil Schlaf für mich vergeudete Zeit ist. Meine Fresse, wenn ich will das irgendwer MEIN Leben, welches ich genau so mag wie es ist, "verschlimmbessert", dann sag ich schon Bescheid!

5/5


----------



## Ellesmere (16. Januar 2012)

Höre ich da ein Mimimi?! *auf Potpotomschiel*...^^
Mir scheint, deine Woche kann einfach nur besser werden!

Zwei Wochen nicht mit dem Fahrrad gefahren, weil ich dachte ich hätt den Schlüssel verbummelt, dabei steckte er noch im Schloß...oO..4/5

Und dann festgestellt, das zwei Wochen nicht fahren, schon echt an die Kondition gehen   5/5

Oder ich werde alt...
unbeschreiblich/5


----------



## skyline930 (16. Januar 2012)

Eltern. -.- Tut mir leid, aber bei allem was gut gemeint ist, aber wenn man nem 19-jährigem 15 mal am Tag sagt das ich mein Sweatshirt anziehen soll weil mir kalt sei, läuft was falsch. 1. Wenn mir kalt ist, ziehe ich selbst was an. 2. Ich habe verdammte 25° (!!!!!!) im Zimmer, weil bei mir das Fenster nur nachts offen ist, und unsere Wohnung super gedämmt ist. Und das ist nicht das einzige, so schwachsinnig-unnötige "Lebensweisheiten" bekomm ich ganztägig zu hören. Gott sei Dank das ich bald wegzieh. 5/5

Frauen. 5/5.


----------



## Doofkatze (16. Januar 2012)

skyline930 schrieb:


> Eltern.




Und doch sind es die Einzigen, die du hast. Das ist einfach Fürsorge, nicht mehr, nicht weniger.

Das geht keinem anders. Und doch sollte man es ihnen danken, das sie sich um so etwas kümmern.

Ja, es ist verdammt nervig, du bist und bleibst ihr Kind. Für immer. Egal, was du auch tust.


----------



## skyline930 (16. Januar 2012)

Ich weiß das. Wenn mir meine Eltern nen Hinweis geben oder so, ist es mir sehr wichtig und ich hör da auch drauf. Aber man braucht nicht tun als ob ich nicht alleine überlebensfähig bin :/
Dankbar bin ich dafür auch, aber es nervt in letzter Zeit halt einfach tierisch.


----------



## tonygt (16. Januar 2012)

Oh man schon wieder die Disskusion wo sich jemand über seine Eltern aufregt und alle gleich ankommen mit hör auf das was deine Eltern sagen sie wollen nur für dich sorgen.
Wie ich schon mal erwähnt habe sowohl sich nicht um seine Kinder kümmern als auch sich zuviel Sorgen kann scheisse sein.


----------



## Davatar (16. Januar 2012)

Geräteschnittstellen von Geräten, deren Verkauf vor 10 Jahren eingestellt wurde: 5/5

Bezüglich Eltern: "Ratschläge" bekommst Du auch lange nach dem Auszug noch von ihnen, nur nervts Dich dann nicht mehr, weil Du sie nicht mehr so oft zu hören bekommst


----------



## Ceiwyn (16. Januar 2012)

Bei mir ist es so, dass ich nur am Wochenende daheim bin und eben über die Semesterferien. Am Wochenende kann man es ertragen, aber in den Ferien nervts schon wieder ziemlich schnell und ich bin froh, wenn ich wieder weg bin.


----------



## Konov (16. Januar 2012)

Es ist auch einfach ein schwieriges Thema, weil Eltern und ihre Kinder oft auf unterschiedliche Art und Weise Kommentare aufnehmen und interpretieren.

Wenn ein Jugendlicher von seinen Eltern hört "zieh doch deinen Pulli an, es ist so kalt", dann denkt der Jugendliche üblicherweise, dass es einfach nur nervt.
Er denkt allerdings nicht daran, dass es nur gut gemeint ist und ggf. einfach die Fürsorge der Eltern ist.

Genauso können sich Eltern oft nicht in die Kinder oder Jugendlichen hineinversetzen und wollen oft stur jede Regel durchprügeln, ohne dabei Kompromisse abzuwägen.


----------



## Noxiel (16. Januar 2012)

Der einzige Trost der Eltern, die ihre zickenden Kinder ertragen müssen, ist allein der Fakt, dass - wenn ihre Schützlinge selbst mal Nachwuchs produziert haben - sie auf die exakt selbe Art und Weise gutgemeinte Ratschläge geben werden. 

Ich erwische mich jetzt schon öfter's dabei, genau wie mein Vater zu argumentieren. 




Zum Thema:
Diese gottverdammte, mickrige Bude in der ich meine Woche verbringe anstatt bei der Liebsten zu Hause zu sein. 5/5



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Potpotom (17. Januar 2012)

Mein Handy ist... einfach mal eben verschwunden.
-.-

5/5


----------



## Ogil (17. Januar 2012)

Leute, die in Foren in jedem zweiten Beitrag anmerken, wie alt und erfahren sie doch sind, wie bestimmte Dinge eher etwas fuer die "juengere Generation" sind und wie toll sie sich doch entwickelt haben und nun ueber den Dingen stehen. Und wenn man dann in ihr Profil schaut, sind die Anfang oder vielleicht auch schon Mitte 20... 3/5

Chefs, die mal eben einen vereinbarten Termin nach vorn ziehen. 1 Tag bei einer Frist von 2 Wochen sind sicher kein Problem, 1 Tag von Anfangs ohnehin nur 2 Tagen dann irgendwie schon... 5/5


----------



## Konov (17. Januar 2012)

Ogil schrieb:


> Leute, die in Foren in jedem zweiten Beitrag anmerken, wie alt und erfahren sie doch sind, wie bestimmte Dinge eher etwas fuer die "juengere Generation" sind und wie toll sie sich doch entwickelt haben und nun ueber den Dingen stehen. Und wenn man dann in ihr Profil schaut, sind die Anfang oder vielleicht auch schon Mitte 20... 3/5



Sags mir doch ins Gesicht statt hier so affektiert um den heißen Brei herumzupalavern ^^

Die von dir beschriebenen Dinge habe ich so konkret nie behauptet.
Es ist immer nur das, was andere daraus lesen und hinein interpretieren, was sie auch verstehen wollen.
Vielleicht überlegst du vorher, ob es Sinn macht, einen Menschen so konkret analysieren zu wollen, obwohl man ihn überhaupt nicht kennt.

Ich hab dich noch nie persönlich getroffen, woher willst du auch nur den Hauch einer Ahnung davon haben, wie ich wirklich bin? 

Wenn ich meine Meinung zu einer Musikrichtung poste und mir sicher bin, dass es eher zu einer jüngeren Generation als der meinen passt, ist das doch legitim oder nicht?


----------



## Ogil (17. Januar 2012)

Ach Du bist da ja nicht der Einzige - und das sieht man so in vielen Foren. Hier sind es halt 25-Jaehrige die 20-Jaehrige ueber Herzschmerz, Eltern und Lebenswandel aufklaeren und alles was nicht ins eigene Weltbild passt zu einer Frage des Alters machen. In anderen Foren sind es 45-Jaehrige die 30-Jaehrigen jegliche Erfahrung absprechen. Und sich ueber Handlungen aufzuregen erfordert weder dass man die Beweggruende analysiert (hab ich ja auch nicht getan), noch dass man den Menschen dahinter kennt.

Uebrigens gehoeren die Leute mit 20 zur gleichen Generation wie die mit 25 oder auch 30...


----------



## Derulu (17. Januar 2012)

Ogil schrieb:


> Uebrigens gehoeren die Leute mit 20 zur gleichen Generation wie die mit 25 oder auch 30...



Oder wie die mit 15, bezeichnet man mit dem Wort Generation doch eigentlich den "Sprung" zwischen einer Eltergeneration zu ihrer (nächsten) Kindergeneration (und dieser "Sprung" liegt in etwa bei 30 Jahren)^^

*klugschwätz*


----------



## Doofkatze (17. Januar 2012)

Ich bin auch erst 24. Aber ich bin eben anders aufgewachsen. Wenn man nur Mitdreißiger bzw. Mitvierziger in seiner Gilde hat und täglich damit verkehrt, sammelt man nunmal andere Erfahrungen als in einem Umkreis mit Gleichaltrigen oder Jüngeren.

In der Familie ist das nicht anders. Ich bin der Jüngste, meine Schwester ist mit 30 Mutter geworden, der gleichaltige Familienteil und Nachbar studieren derzeit Philosophie bzw. ist bereits Abteilungsleiter in einer EDV-Firma.

Mit meinen Freunden war ich in einer sehr ruhigen angenehmen Klasse, die nicht mit großen Eskapaden aufgefallen ist.

In diesem Umfeld gibt es einfach keinen Platz für Alkoholexzesse, Rumpöbelei ... wie man es eben häufiger von anderen in dieser Generation mitbekommt.


----------



## tonygt (17. Januar 2012)

Doofkatze schrieb:


> Ich bin auch erst 24. Aber ich bin eben anders aufgewachsen. Wenn man nur Mitdreißiger bzw. Mitvierziger in seiner Gilde hat und täglich damit verkehrt, sammelt man nunmal andere Erfahrungen als in einem Umkreis mit Gleichaltrigen oder Jüngeren.
> 
> In der Familie ist das nicht anders. Ich bin der Jüngste, meine Schwester ist mit 30 Mutter geworden, der gleichaltige Familienteil und Nachbar studieren derzeit Philosophie bzw. ist bereits Abteilungsleiter in einer EDV-Firma.
> 
> ...



Und du willst uns jetzt was damit sagen ?
Das du was besseres bist ?
Das du erwachsener bist als andere ?
Das Alkohol schlecht ist und man auf keinen Fall Alkohol trinken sollte ?
Das man in seinen jungen Jahren keinen spaß haben darf ?


----------



## Manoroth (17. Januar 2012)

Ogil schrieb:


> Ach Du bist da ja nicht der Einzige - und das sieht man so in vielen Foren. Hier sind es halt 25-Jaehrige die 20-Jaehrige ueber Herzschmerz, Eltern und Lebenswandel aufklaeren und alles was nicht ins eigene Weltbild passt zu einer Frage des Alters machen. In anderen Foren sind es 45-Jaehrige die 30-Jaehrigen jegliche Erfahrung absprechen. Und sich ueber Handlungen aufzuregen erfordert weder dass man die Beweggruende analysiert (hab ich ja auch nicht getan), noch dass man den Menschen dahinter kennt.
> 
> Uebrigens gehoeren die Leute mit 20 zur gleichen Generation wie die mit 25 oder auch 30...



naja du musst aber bedenken das man gerade zwischen 18-25 meist einiges an reife gewinnt. ich zum beispiel hab mich aleine zwischen 20 und meinen jetzigen 23 erheblich verändert. und daher weichen einstellungen und erfahrungen schon einiges von einander ab.

5 jahre mögen zwar so auf dem papier net viel sein, aber in der wirklichkeit liegen da oft welten dazwischen^^


----------



## Konov (17. Januar 2012)

Ogil schrieb:


> Uebrigens gehoeren die Leute mit 20 zur gleichen Generation wie die mit 25 oder auch 30...



Ja, da geb ich dir Recht, jedenfalls dann, wenn man die allgemeingültige definition von "Generation" nimmt - wie Derulu ja bereits erklärt hat.



Manoroth schrieb:


> 5 jahre mögen zwar so auf dem papier net viel sein, aber in der wirklichkeit liegen da oft welten dazwischen^^



Das kann ich so unterschreiben!


----------



## Alux (17. Januar 2012)

das mir noch 43 Bücher fehlen um meine Sammlungen zu vervollständigen (wobei eine Reihe noch laufend) 3/5,  wird wohl ein Investitionsjahr zumal ich auch von nebenbei von DVD auf Blue-Ray umsteig


----------



## win3ermute (17. Januar 2012)

Ogil schrieb:


> Leute, die in Foren in jedem zweiten Beitrag anmerken, wie alt und erfahren sie doch sind, wie bestimmte Dinge eher etwas fuer die "juengere Generation" sind und wie toll sie sich doch entwickelt haben und nun ueber den Dingen stehen. Und wenn man dann in ihr Profil schaut, sind die Anfang oder vielleicht auch schon Mitte 20... 3/5



Was weißt Du denn schon, Jungspund?


----------



## Ceiwyn (17. Januar 2012)

Ogil schrieb:


> Leute, die in Foren in jedem zweiten Beitrag anmerken, wie alt und erfahren sie doch sind, wie bestimmte Dinge eher etwas fuer die "juengere Generation" sind und wie toll sie sich doch entwickelt haben und nun ueber den Dingen stehen. Und wenn man dann in ihr Profil schaut, sind die Anfang oder vielleicht auch schon Mitte 20... 3/5



Vielleicht haben diese Leute auch einfach schon mehr Erfahrungen gemacht? Wer wohlbehütet in einem Vorort aufwächst und nie in seinem Leben ernsthafte Probleme hatte, ist halt auch mit 25 noch nicht erwachsen.


----------



## win3ermute (17. Januar 2012)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Vielleicht haben diese Leute auch einfach schon mehr Erfahrungen gemacht? Wer wohlbehütet in einem Vorort aufwächst und nie in seinem Leben ernsthafte Probleme hatte, ist halt auch mit 25 noch nicht erwachsen.



Unsinniger Vergleich: Manche nicht wohlbehütet aufgewachsenen Leute haben zwar jede Menge "Erfahrung", nur scheitert nicht selten die Selbstreflexion, weswegen die immer gleichen Fehler immer und immer wieder gemacht werden, während andere "Wohlbehütete" schon sehr früh ihr Leben verantwortungsvoll auf die Kette bekommen.

Davon ab haben sehr viele 25jährige immer noch sehr einseitige Sichtweisen. Bei "Erfahrungsvermittlung" kann eh nur gelten: War ich schon mal in einer ähnlichen Situation bzw. lässt sich diese Situation auch tatsächlich umlegen? Wenn nicht: Schnauze halten! Und selbst wenn man eine ähnliche Situation kennt, sollte man nicht in den Fehler verfallen, seine persönliche Lösung als "allgemeingültig" anzusehen (sofern man überhaupt eine Lösung gefunden hat - siehe Fehlerwiederholung).


----------



## Ceiwyn (17. Januar 2012)

Die Fanboys von SWTOR. Die sind schlimmer als bei WoW. Hab ich mich doch glatt getraut, in der buffed-Umfrage das Spiel als mehrheitlich mies zu kritisieren. Wieviele Posts voll mit Flames und Beleidigungen hab ich geerntet? Ich glaub so um die 10-12.


----------



## Tilbie (17. Januar 2012)

Mein Internet spackt grade ab 5/5


----------



## zoizz (17. Januar 2012)

Zuviel Stoff und zuwenig Zeit bis zu den Klausuren ...

3/5



Mut zur Lücke - es lebe das Minimalprinzip!


----------



## Deathstyle (17. Januar 2012)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Die Fanboys von SWTOR. Die sind schlimmer als bei WoW. Hab ich mich doch glatt getraut, in der buffed-Umfrage das Spiel als mehrheitlich mies zu kritisieren. Wieviele Posts voll mit Flames und Beleidigungen hab ich geerntet? Ich glaub so um die 10-12.



Ich habe mir gerade mal deine Kritik und die Kommentare durchgelesen, so aus neugier - wirklich unterhaltsam!


----------



## Konov (17. Januar 2012)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Die Fanboys von SWTOR. Die sind schlimmer als bei WoW. Hab ich mich doch glatt getraut, in der buffed-Umfrage das Spiel als mehrheitlich mies zu kritisieren. Wieviele Posts voll mit Flames und Beleidigungen hab ich geerntet? Ich glaub so um die 10-12.



LOL habs mir auch durchgelesen, schon ziemlich armselig was da abläuft... aber halt gewohntes Bild von WoW... keine große Überraschung dass es bei SWTOR genauso ist.


----------



## Azerak (17. Januar 2012)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Die Fanboys von SWTOR. Die sind schlimmer als bei WoW. Hab ich mich doch glatt getraut, in der buffed-Umfrage das Spiel als mehrheitlich mies zu kritisieren. Wieviele Posts voll mit Flames und Beleidigungen hab ich geerntet? Ich glaub so um die 10-12.



Ich hab nur gesagt dass RIFT mir am Start mehr Spaß gemacht hat
und hab dafür nen Kommentar mit verbalen Angriffen gekriegt und dem wurde zugestimmt.

Also: Man kann machen was man will. Man kriegt eh eins reingewürgt 5/5


----------



## Ceiwyn (17. Januar 2012)

Vor allem schlimm, dass manche von denen schon weit über 18 sind. Offenbar macht SWTOR die Leute echt wieder zu Kindern. Und schade, dass ZAM zwar reingeschaut, aber kaum für Ordnung gesorgt hat.


----------



## Assari (18. Januar 2012)

oo/5

Das mein verkackter VGA <-> DVI Adapter für meinen Monitor nicht kommt >,< Warte nun seid 2 Wochen drauf....


----------



## iShock (18. Januar 2012)

glaub ich werd krank >_< fu**/5


----------



## floppydrive (18. Januar 2012)

5/5 Grooveshark wurde in Deutschland eingestellt, ganzer Tag versaut


----------



## ZAM (18. Januar 2012)

So manches Verhalten 5/5


----------



## Doofkatze (18. Januar 2012)

Nachdem mein Opa seit knapp 2 Jahren unter starker Demenz leidet und zuckerkrank ist, sich nur noch bedingt vom Bett bis zum Stuhl bewegen konnte und nicht mehr rechtzeitig auf die Toilette kommt, fing er zusätzlich vor einigen Monaten an, ständig um Hilfe zu rufen, was eine solche psychische Belastung für meinen Onkel war, das dieser seine Landwirtschaft aufgeben musste, da er seitdem unter massiven Herzproblemen leidet.

Vor einigen Wochen begann er, sich gegen den ambulanten Pflegedienst zu wehren, da er sich nicht spritzen lassen wollte, er wollte nichts mehr trinken, schrie nur noch "ich geh kaputt" ...

Am Wochenende fiel er einfach vom Stuhl. Endlich eine Gelegenheit, ihn ins Krankenhaus zu bringen, wogegen er sich sonst standhaft wehrte. Froh über die "Ruhe" bei meiner Tante/Onkel kam er allerdings nach knapp 2 Stunden per Krankenwagen zurückgeliefert. Ihm war ja nix passiert, kein Knochenbruch, nur ne Wunde am Auge...

Gestern rief meine Tante an, das er wieder im Krankenhaus ist, Schlaganfall (sein dritter), "sieht wohl nicht gut aus". Nach diesem Vorfall hat am Wochenende hat er wohl nur in seinem Bett gelegen und war "matt", hat geschlafen ... eigentlich schien es so, als würde das am neuen Beruhigungsmittel liegen, was er von dem Pflegedienst bekommt, damit er nicht wild um sich schlägt. Jedoch sprach der Pflegedienst auch plötzlich von einem möglichen Schlaganfall, sie sollten Recht behalten.

Meine Mutter, immerhin knapp 100 km von ihm entfernt, erfuhr es fast beiläufig mit einem "ach übrigens, er is wieder im Krankenhaus" von meiner Tante. Da ihr Vater der einzige gute Kontakt in "ihrer" Familie ist/damals war und sie eh auf dem Weg zu uns waren, bat sie mich um meinen Autoschlüssel und wollte sich mein Auto leihen, um schauen zu fahren, sich je nach Gesundheitszustand zu "verabschieden".

Hier habe ich eingegriffen und sie gefahren, sie hätte es eh nicht geschafft. Angekommen mussten wir feststellen, wie schwach seine Stimme geworden ist, das er meine Mutter ständig mit seiner Frau verwechselte, zwar das Augenlid zuckte, aber man nicht das Gefühl hatte, das er tatsächlich was sehen konnte.

Nun liegt die arme Sau im Krankenhaus, allein und schreit dort um Hilfe, er bat uns gestern Abend, ihn "umzubringen", aber eben alles nur an Wortfetzen ... 

Und da stehen wir nun. Er lebt, hat keine tödliche Krankheit, kann nicht mehr laufen, will nichts mehr trinken, bekommt zahllose Medikamente, um ihn stabil zu halten (gerade sein Zucker, Normalpegel der letzten Jahre zwischen 350 und 400) und ist nun scheinbar blind, da er wohl nicht mehr in der Lage ist, sein Auge zu öffnen.

Und es bleibt ihm nur zu hoffen, das sich sein Wunsch erfüllt und er "kaputt geht", damit er all das hinter sich hat. Hört sich grausam an...


----------



## Azerak (18. Januar 2012)

ZAM schrieb:


> So manches Verhalten 5/5



Das man sein Kommentar nach einer bestimmten Zeit nicht mehr ändern kann! 5/5
Und nein nicht um Beleidigungen zu entfernen ~ sondern um Kommentare für manch einen einfacher zu schreiben xD

@Doofkatz
Da merkt man wieder wie belanglos das meiste eigtl ist...
Und ich reg mich drüberauf dass man seine Kommentare später nicht editieren kann *facepalm*.
Wünsch dir und deiner Familie die nötige Kraft das alles durchzustehen. :-/


----------



## tear_jerker (18. Januar 2012)

floppydrive schrieb:


> 5/5 Grooveshark wurde in Deutschland eingestellt, ganzer Tag versaut



Ist doch jetzt nicht wahr! all my rage/5


----------



## Ceiwyn (18. Januar 2012)

Ach, wie ich Fifa 12 liebe. Ich führe 1-0, Verbindung bricht ab, ich verliere 0-3.


----------



## tonygt (18. Januar 2012)

floppydrive schrieb:


> 5/5 Grooveshark wurde in Deutschland eingestellt, ganzer Tag versaut



Ja toll muss ich die Seite jetzt auch die ganze zeit übern Proxy laufen lassen.
Gema sei dank.


----------



## Lichfritzer (19. Januar 2012)

Erkältung mit Nasennebenhölenendzündung

Dienstag Mathearbeit, Freitag Deutsch. Hab die schon die MSD-Arbeit verpasst 5/5


----------



## Ceiwyn (19. Januar 2012)

Muss zu den Hexen ins Prüfungsamt, um mir drei Nachweise zu holen. Und ich schieb es immer wieder auf... aber nächste Woche!


----------



## Deanne (19. Januar 2012)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Vor allem schlimm, dass manche von denen schon weit über 18 sind. Offenbar macht SWTOR die Leute echt wieder zu Kindern. Und schade, dass ZAM zwar reingeschaut, aber kaum für Ordnung gesorgt hat.



Ich spiele auch SWTOR, bin über 18 und begeistert. Auf meinen Geisteszustand hat sich das Spiel trotzdem nicht ausgewirkt. Um ein Idiot zu sein, braucht man das Spiel nicht. Das beweisen einige hier immer wieder zur Genüge.

Im Übrigen finde ich die SWTOR-Community sehr angenehm und habe bisher, im Gegensatz zu WoW, keine einzige negative Erfahrung mit anderen Spielern machen müssen. Es lief stets sehr freundlich und friedlich ab.


----------



## Saty (19. Januar 2012)

Leute die meinen bei Temperaturen unter 0°C auf der Straße (wo es offensichtlich ist das es Glatt ist) 
einen auf 2fast2furious zu machen, mit irgendwelchen riskanten Überholmanövern, die sowohl sein als auch mein Leben gefährden.

5/5 für soviel Arroganz ...10/5 für die Ignoranz -_-


----------



## Ceiwyn (19. Januar 2012)

Deanne schrieb:


> Ich spiele auch SWTOR, bin über 18 und begeistert. Auf meinen Geisteszustand hat sich das Spiel trotzdem nicht ausgewirkt. Um ein Idiot zu sein, braucht man das Spiel nicht. Das beweisen einige hier immer wieder zur Genüge.
> 
> Im Übrigen finde ich die SWTOR-Community sehr angenehm und habe bisher, im Gegensatz zu WoW, keine einzige negative Erfahrung mit anderen Spielern machen müssen. Es lief stets sehr freundlich und friedlich ab.



Du bist gerne eingeladen, dir die angesprochenen Kommentare einmal durchzulesen. Vielleicht verstehst du dann, was ich mit der Aussage gemeint habe.


----------



## Deanne (19. Januar 2012)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Du bist gerne eingeladen, dir die angesprochenen Kommentare einmal durchzulesen. Vielleicht verstehst du dann, was ich mit der Aussage gemeint habe.



Danke, ich kenne die Kommentare. Aber das hat nichts mit SWTOR zu tun, solche Spinner begegnen einem in jedem MMORPG. Deshalb jetzt davon auszugehen, dass die SWTOR-Community nur aus Idioten besteht, ist Mist. Da habe ich in anderen Online-Games DEUTLICH mehr Spinner angetroffen.

Ich habe bisher in keinem Spiel dieser Art einen so fairen und freundlichen Umgang erlebt, zumindest ist es auf meinem Server so. Deshalb lasse ich auf die Community nichts kommen. Und das sich auf Buffed.de ziemlich viele Spacken rumtreiben, sollte mittlerweile bekannt sein.


----------



## Konov (19. Januar 2012)

Naja, man kann sicher davon ausgehen, dass in WoW mit Abstand die meisten Deppen in der Community herumlaufen.
Wenn man das nun überträgt und davon ausgeht, dass viele Spieler von WoW nach SWTOR abgewandert sind, würde das bedeuten, dass auch in SWTOR zumindest eine hohe Quote an Pfeifen besteht.

Das ist aber alles rein theoretisch und statistisch bewiesen ist ja nichts davon 

Achja, was mich aufregt?
Dass mein Notenschnitt zum Abi hin jetzt irgendwie immer mehr absackt. Gut, meine Klausuren sind alle eher durchschnittlich verlaufen, aber ich dachte mündlich wäre ich auch noch gut dabei. Unterm Strich wird mein Abi aller Voraussicht nach doch nicht mehr im 2er Bereich landen.  Für die Prüfungen strenge ich mich nochmal an, aber dann bin ich auch froh, wenn es vorbei ist.


----------



## Davatar (19. Januar 2012)

Konov schrieb:


> Naja, man kann sicher davon ausgehen, dass in WoW mit Abstand die meisten Deppen in der Community herumlaufen.
> Wenn man das nun überträgt und davon ausgeht, dass viele Spieler von WoW nach SWTOR abgewandert sind, würde das bedeuten, dass auch in SWTOR zumindest eine hohe Quote an Pfeifen besteht.


Die einzig wirklich gültige Aussage aller Statistiken ist die, dass mit der Anzahl der Spieler die Anzahl der Deppen exponentiell ansteigt


----------



## Deathstyle (19. Januar 2012)

Die DotA Community ist auch super lieb, weiß garnicht was ihr immer habt 
Ah und Deanne, im Prinzip sind es immer ein paar Einzelne die den Eindruck anderer einzelner prägen. Die Community in SW:TOR wird sich mit dem Spiel entwickeln - zu Anfang ist so eine Community immer gut; jedenfalls auf MMOs projeziert.


----------



## Derulu (19. Januar 2012)

Einen Patch zu installieren, der bei 99% Patchinstallation vermeldet, dass die Patchdatein nicht geschrieben werden können^^

500/5


----------



## Ceiwyn (19. Januar 2012)

Gleich wieder 2h A1, A8, B10, A65 nach Karlsruhe... *seufz* Ich will endlich Ferien haben.


----------



## Konov (19. Januar 2012)

Davatar schrieb:


> Die einzig wirklich gültige Aussage aller Statistiken ist die, dass mit der Anzahl der Spieler die Anzahl der Deppen exponentiell ansteigt



Wie ich sagte... unter Zockern ist es "landläufig" bekannt, dass bestimmte Spiele mehr oder eben weniger viele Deppen bevölkern.
Statistische Untersuchungen gabs dazu ja bisher nicht, wär mal nen Versuch wert, falls sich jemand langweilt. ^^


----------



## skyline930 (19. Januar 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Fuck you GEMA. Wirklich, was soll sowas. Youtube ist zu nichts mehr zu gebrauchen. Irgendwo anders Musik anzuhören ohne Ohrenkrebs zu bekommen weil es sich so anhört als ob es mit einer Kartoffel aufgenommen wurde ist auch kaum noch möglich. Jetzt auch noch Grooveshark. Und dann kommen die Diskussionen über böse Raubkopierer die Lieder runterladen. DREIMAL DÜRFT IHR RATEN WARUM... -.- Wie mich sowas einfach mega ankotzt. Geldgeile Idioten die öffentlich abzocken dürfen - HURRA!

UNENDLICH/5


----------



## tonygt (19. Januar 2012)

skyline930 schrieb:


> Fuck you GEMA. Wirklich, was soll sowas. Youtube ist zu nichts mehr zu gebrauchen. Irgendwo anders Musik anzuhören ohne Ohrenkrebs zu bekommen weil es sich so anhört als ob es mit einer Kartoffel aufgenommen wurde ist auch kaum noch möglich. Jetzt auch noch Grooveshark. Und dann kommen die Diskussionen über böse Raubkopierer die Lieder runterladen. DREIMAL DÜRFT IHR RATEN WARUM... -.- Wie mich sowas einfach mega ankotzt. Geldgeile Idioten die öffentlich abzocken dürfen - HURRA!
> 
> UNENDLICH/5



Probiers mal übern Proxy. Vorhin kam ich mit Stealthy ohne Probleme rein aber irgendwie ham die Server von Stealthy grad probleme.


----------



## tear_jerker (19. Januar 2012)

japp gestern hatten se auch schon etwas abgespackt, hab dafür noch foxyproxy für chrome installiert


----------



## Alux (19. Januar 2012)

das ich auf 4 Tage verteilt 30 Stunden für ne Arbeit lern und trotzdem ne 5 schreib   so langsam glaub ich, dass ich für die schule zu dumm bin


----------



## Reflox (19. Januar 2012)

Rassismus unendlich/5

Gleich heute wieder erlebt. Ich bin kein Ausländer, aber ich fang irgendwann mal noch an zu kotzen, wenn ich nochmals "Scheiss Jugo" höre.


----------



## Azerak (19. Januar 2012)

Die Grafik von Skyward Sword 10/5

Nintendo... srsly?
Meine Augen... meine Augen...


----------



## HitotsuSatori (19. Januar 2012)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Muss zu den *Hexen ins Prüfungsamt*, um mir drei Nachweise zu holen. Und ich schieb es immer wieder auf... aber nächste Woche!



Aah, die sind woanders auch so - gut zu wissen! ^^



Was mich aufregt:
Mir ist schlecht und ich weiß nicht, wieso. 10/5


----------



## tear_jerker (19. Januar 2012)

Azerak schrieb:


> Die Grafik von Skyward Sword 10/5
> 
> Nintendo... srsly?
> Meine Augen... meine Augen...



die grafik stört dich? mich das dumme rumgefuchtel während des gesamten spiels, da ist mir das system aus Tp doch lieber gewesen. da ist link auch nicht mit dem schwert rumgelaufen wie ein kind das beim rennen die gabel von sich weg halten soll


----------



## Alux (19. Januar 2012)

grad eben wieder Fotos von der Fête Blanche angeguckt und jetzt kommt mir die Wartezeit bis zum Ticketverkaufsstart so ewig lang vor 6/5


----------



## Kamsi (19. Januar 2012)

jede krankheit+ jede verletzung seit meiner geburt 1 euro und ich hätte minium 2 millionen euro

ich vertrage keine schokolade mehr  das wurde mir damals nicht gesagt das nach gallenblasen op ich so einen ärger später bekomme und mein leben lang tabletten nehmen darf wegen überproduzierung von magensäure


----------



## tonygt (19. Januar 2012)

Das ich mich nicht entscheiden kann, ob ich dieses Jahr bei Megavalanche oder beim Caidom mitfahre und die Anmeldungen schon laufen. 3/5


----------



## Legendary (19. Januar 2012)

Das ich am besten nur noch arbeiten darf...als Azubi. Dazu Abendkurse von der Arbeit aus weil mir keiner was beibringt...zum Lernen kann ich schließlich lecker in den Abendkurs gehen. Und das ich im 2. Lehrjahr mittlerweile so viel IT manage, dass einige mich fragen warum ich ned als normaler Angestellter da arbeite...schon traurig wenn Auszubildende nur als billige Arbeitskräfte genutzt werden und noch "schader" finde ich es, dass meine Leistungen eigentlich viel zu selten anerkannt werden. Ich schmeiße mittlerweile fast alleine und selbstständig den ganzen Laden, verwalte an die 100 Rechner + 4 Server aber wenn ich mal einen guten Vorschlag hätte heißts das ich eh nur der Lehrling bin...naja ziemlich frustrierend. Obwohl ich übernommen werden könnte und ich eigentlich für einen recht großen AG arbeite ist da nur noch heilloses Chaos, fraglich ob ich da wirklich noch länger bleiben will, ich sage jetzt eher: nein! 

Achja: 2343589458948/5


----------



## Davatar (19. Januar 2012)

Drucker: zigdrölfzigmilliardenunendlichmalzwei/5

Es gibt echt in der gesamten IT-Welt nichts, absolut gar nichts, das unzuverlässiger ist, als ein Drucker, nein einfach nicht! Drucker sind einfach nur abartig, der Erfinder der Drucker hätte besser was Sinnvolles erfunden und die Drucker-Produzenten sollten alle konkurs gehn. Drucker sind einfach nur Glücksspiel, manchmal tun sie was sie sollen und manchmal nicht. Warum das so ist, weiss keiner, da kann man das Ding abhören, unzählige Tests damit machen, auseinanderschrauben und neu zusammen bauen, das interessiert den Drucker alles gar nicht. Der tut einfach nur, was er will. Es gibt echt nichts Abartigeres als Drucker in der gesamten, kompletten IT-Welt!


----------



## Hordlerkiller (19. Januar 2012)

Ne schlechte nachricht jungs und mädels die gerne anime sehen möchten auf diversen seiten 


*Softwarepiraterie: FBI nimmt Filesharing-Seite Megaupload.com vom Netz *


ja wollte nur mal bescheid geben wen euch moderatoren dieser post nicht richtig hier erscheint bitte löschen und sry im vorraus 

ps.aja damit gebe ich die hässlichste note die die ich je verteilt habe 100²²²²²²²²²²²/5


----------



## tonygt (19. Januar 2012)

Hordlerkiller schrieb:


> Ne schlechte nachricht jungs und mädels die gerne anime sehen möchten auf diversen seiten
> 
> 
> *Softwarepiraterie: FBI nimmt Filesharing-Seite Megaupload.com vom Netz *
> ...



FBI? 
Srysly ?
Abgesehen davon die ganzen Streams und Downloads von Animes sind da größtenteils schon seit längerem gelöscht, wenn ich mir Animes auf Streams anschaue mach ich das schon lange woanders ^^


----------



## Ellesmere (20. Januar 2012)

Eine nagelneue Reithose von Euro Star  bei Ebay ersteigert! Direkt geliefert worden und was ist ? Sie passt nicht  Die ist mindestens zwei Nummern kleiner als auf dem Etikett geschrieben  

10/5


----------



## Ceiwyn (20. Januar 2012)

Hordlerkiller schrieb:


> *Softwarepiraterie: FBI nimmt Filesharing-Seite Megaupload.com vom Netz *



Da wird auf Druck der US-Amerikanischen Unterhaltungsindustrie das FBI massiv gegen Filehoster tätig und mir nichts dir nichts können Einzelpersonen über die Landesgrenzen der USA hinaus festgenommen werden. Wozu da noch SOPA?

 Hätte Bin Laden seine Propagandaclips mit GEMA geschützter Musik unterlegt, wäre er wohl 10 Jahre früher aufgespürt worden.


----------



## tear_jerker (21. Januar 2012)

auf arbeit nichts dagegen tun zu können wenn ich blanken unsinn höre. heute bei einem der zahlreichen kindergeburtstage haben sich die 10-12 jahre altzenm kinder um den weltuntergang 2012 unetrhalten und einer der kinder meinte das wissenschaftler einen planeten entdeckt haben der in die milchstraße krachen könnte....... 2/5 weil er nur ein Kind war ^^


----------



## iShock (21. Januar 2012)

waaaaaas das stimmt nich :O ??? ^^


@Topic

Schlechtes Wetter :I und kein richtig bock auf Essen machen :S


mal ein Edit nachsetz: ich bin trotz 14 stunden schlaf total kaputt vom so gut wie nichts tun -_-*


----------



## Konov (22. Januar 2012)

APB Reloaded:

Mit 2 meiner Clanjungs Mission gestartet, harte Gegner, trotzdem hatten wir lange Zeit über die Oberhand. Dann mussten wir ein Fass abliefern am andern Ende der Stadt. 
Gegner war schneller mit seinem Van und hatte das Fass bereits aufgeladen. Wir rasen mitm Taxi schonmal zu ihrem Abgabe-Spot um sie abzufangen.
Dort angekommen explodieren erstmal mehrere autos und beide Teams beißen ins Gras. 

Respawn, alle rennen zum Fass, was kurz vorm Spot der Gegner steht. 3 Leute kommen mit Autos in die Gasse gerauscht und verursachen wieder haufenweise Explosionen. Ganze Gasse mit Autowracks vollgestopft. Irgendein looser nimmt im Chaos das Fass und setzt es auf den Spot, jede Mühe umsonst, Mission verloren, ich beiß in die tasta  5/5

Trotzdem lustig gewesen.


----------



## Konov (22. Januar 2012)

Mistwetter 4/5


----------



## win3ermute (22. Januar 2012)

Hordlerkiller schrieb:


> *Softwarepiraterie: FBI nimmt Filesharing-Seite Megaupload.com vom Netz *



Oh ja, das regt mich durchaus auf: Daß Leute einen Verbrecher wie Kim Schmitz, der tatsächlich mit einem Filesharer in die organisierte Kriminalität startet, sich bereichert wie sonstwas, den Ruf aller anderen Filesharer damit nachhaltig schädigt, von Vollidioten als "Held" gefeiert wird.

Ich hoffe, dieses ekelhafte Miststück von einem Menschen, der bisher schon viele Menschen für die eigene Bereicherung über den Tisch gezogen hat, bekommt nun ein Urteil, das ihn dermaßen "vernichtet", daß wir niemals wieder von diesem Egomanen aus den Medien hören werden.

Es gibt durchaus legale Anstalten - dieses verdammte Megaupload gehörte niemals dazu und es ist gut, daß es weg ist!


----------



## Landray (22. Januar 2012)

Kamsi schrieb:


> ich vertrage keine schokolade mehr  das wurde mir damals nicht gesagt das nach gallenblasen op ich so einen ärger später bekomme und mein leben lang tabletten nehmen darf wegen überproduzierung von magensäure



Ein Sch*** ist das. Vertrag voll viele Lebensmittel nicht richtig, kann gut nachfühlen, wie es dir geht.

Aber was mich heute mal echt angepisst hat: 
Ich schön am trainieren im Fitti, tut auch mal weh, man quält sich ja sonst nicht... und neben mir ein Typ, der nonstop(!) mit seinem verf***ten Handy rumspielt, nix macht, und nur am kichern ist. Kann der das nicht zuhause machen? Das ist der pure Hohn! Zuhause erzählt er dann "Boah, ich war 2h im Fitness Studio."
Könnte einem egal sein. Meistens ist es mir auch, aber heute.. 

Wie war noch mal die Skala? Bis 5 Punkte? na, mindestens 5/5.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (22. Januar 2012)

BVB 5/5
HSV 10000000000/5


----------



## Manowar (23. Januar 2012)

Nach einer tollen runde Urlaub, wieder arbeiten zu müssen 5/5..
Kann ich nicht einfach so Millionär werden?


----------



## Potpotom (23. Januar 2012)

Nach garkeinem Urlaub wieder arbeiten zu müssen. 
5/5

Ein Bekannter der mir die Vorteile seines Hartz-IV-Lebens erläutert, an einem Montag Morgen an dem ich mich ins Büro quäle.
5/5


----------



## Tilbie (23. Januar 2012)

Deutsch Klausur verkackt 3/5


----------



## HitotsuSatori (23. Januar 2012)

Tilbie schrieb:


> Deutschklausur verkackt 3/5



fix'd 



Draußen umgeknickt und nun tut der Knöchel weh. 5/5


----------



## tonygt (23. Januar 2012)

Das seit 2 Tagen oder so Stealthy nicht mehr geht und ich so net auf Grooveshark komme  5/5
Allgemein die ganze Internetzensur und das streben nach Kontrolle im Internet und damit vieleicht folgende anfang vom Ende des Internet 10/5


----------



## tear_jerker (23. Januar 2012)

benutz statt stealthy einfach foxyproxy


----------



## Dominau (23. Januar 2012)

Dauert gerade ewig bis ich eine Seite mal vollständing geladen habe. Und das obwohl ich ( Laut Verbindungsassistent ) das beste Signal habe was ich je hatte.
4/5


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (23. Januar 2012)

Buy BF3 to get access to Battlelog.


Support:


> Okay, I have checked and found that your access to this  game "Battlefield 3" is banned by a separate EA team. The action can not  be overturned here. I am escalating this to our higher support. They'll  investigate and reply back to you in another 24-48 hours



 ... 5/5


----------



## Alux (23. Januar 2012)

noch 249 Tage bis zum Tattoo 4/5


----------



## Deanne (23. Januar 2012)

Alux schrieb:


> noch 249 Tage bis zum Tattoo 4/5



Bei mir sind es nur noch 18 Tage.


----------



## Manowar (23. Januar 2012)

Arrr..dann bist du doch früher dran. 24 sinds bei mir


----------



## Olliruh (23. Januar 2012)

Ich muss noch mind bis zum 10.11 warten ._.


----------



## Deanne (23. Januar 2012)

Manowar schrieb:


> Arrr..dann bist du doch früher dran. 24 sinds bei mir



Richtig. Deine FB-Nachricht verschwand übrigens, nachdem ich sie in der Vorschau gesehen habe. Und dann habe ich vergessen, worum es ging. ^^


----------



## Millijana (24. Januar 2012)

dass ich mir vorhin beim rumalbern fast ne gehirnerschütterung zugezogen habe, weil ich mit dem kopf gegen den Türrahmen geschlagen bin... 3/5
dass es der erste tag war seit 2 Wochen an dem ich keine kopfschmerzen hatte, was nun natürlich hinfällig ist 4/5


----------



## Manowar (24. Januar 2012)

Deanne schrieb:


> Richtig. Deine FB-Nachricht verschwand übrigens, nachdem ich sie in der Vorschau gesehen habe. Und dann habe ich vergessen, worum es ging. ^^



Mich regts auf, wenn FB meine Nachrichten verschludert! 5/5
(Passt schon )


Ich hab so garkeine Lust zu arbeiten..
Und ich weiß nicht, wo ich hinziehen soll.


----------



## Konov (24. Januar 2012)

Scheinbar keine Oscar Nominierungen für DRIVE?

Hab ich was verpasst? 1/5


----------



## Ceiwyn (24. Januar 2012)

Der Blog, für den ich schreibe, hat groß damit geworben, dass man nun mit "Specials" deutlich seinen Stundenlohn steigern könne. Na, hab ich mir gedacht, guckste doch gleich mal, ob sich die Arbeit wieder lohnt. Jetzt bekommt man einen Pauschalbetrag, der nicht mal halb so hoch dessen ist, was ich ansonsten für einen Artikel bekäme. Haha, verarschen kann ich mich selbst.


----------



## Deanne (24. Januar 2012)

Leute antworten mir nach 5 (!) Monaten auf eine dringende Nachricht und wundern sich, dass ich nicht in Begeisterung ausbreche.


----------



## Reflox (24. Januar 2012)

Dass es schonwieder Abend ist 2/5
Warum kann es nicht 24 Stunden Tag sein? ._.


----------



## Deanne (24. Januar 2012)

100/5: Ich scheitere daran, eine FB-Message zu schreiben, weil mir mal wieder die richtigen Worte fehlen. Also schreibe ich in Word vor und schicke am Ende doch totalen Schwachsinn ab.


----------



## Reflox (24. Januar 2012)

Deanne schrieb:


> 100/5: Ich scheitere daran, eine FB-Message zu schreiben, weil mir mal wieder die richtigen Worte fehlen. Also schreibe ich in Word vor und schicke am Ende doch totalen Schwachsinn ab.



Mächtige Worte nutzen. Macht alles viel besser obwohl der Inhalt geistloser Dreck ist.


----------



## Deanne (24. Januar 2012)

Reflox schrieb:


> Mächtige Worte nutzen. Macht alles viel besser obwohl der Inhalt geistloser Dreck ist.



Mächtig ist gut. Das Gerüst ist immer perfekt, 1a formuliert, ohne Fehler, aber dafür auch total formell und immer irgendwie idiotisch. Ich sollte mir abgewöhnen, wie ein Beamter zu schreiben.


----------



## Ceiwyn (24. Januar 2012)

Deanne schrieb:


> Ich sollte mir abgewöhnen, wie ein Beamter zu schreiben.



Gewöhn dich lieber schon mal dran - als Lehrerin.


----------



## Reflox (24. Januar 2012)

Deanne schrieb:


> Mächtig ist gut. Das Gerüst ist immer perfekt, 1a formuliert, ohne Fehler, aber dafür auch total formell und immer irgendwie idiotisch. Ich sollte mir abgewöhnen, wie ein Beamter zu schreiben.



Daher: Nicht vorschreiben oder lange überlegen. Hier und da überspitze Sätze, zack, hat man einen normalen Satz der trotzdem wie eine Flutwelle kommt.

Funktioniert bei mir immer.


----------



## Kamsi (24. Januar 2012)

Deanne schrieb:


> Ich sollte mir abgewöhnen, wie ein Beamter zu schreiben.



solange du nicht so klingen tuest 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




ist alles in ordnung


----------



## Ceiwyn (24. Januar 2012)

Ach, das ist noch harmlos, da lese ich im Studium schlimmeres. Das wirklich nervige ist nur, wenn man auch noch genau so reden muss.


----------



## Davatar (25. Januar 2012)

Deanne schrieb:


> 100/5: Ich scheitere daran, eine FB-Message zu schreiben, weil mir mal wieder die richtigen Worte fehlen. Also schreibe ich in Word vor und schicke am Ende doch totalen Schwachsinn ab.





Reflox schrieb:


> Mächtige Worte nutzen. Macht alles viel besser obwohl der Inhalt geistloser Dreck ist.


Einfache Worte nutzen ist einfacher  Da Du auf Facebook ja wohl kaum über irgendwelche Studien und Theorien diskutieren wirst, ist einfach immernoch am einfachsten


----------



## Deanne (25. Januar 2012)

5/5: Gestern vergessen, Sojamilch zu kaufen. Und nun kann ich keine Cornflakes essen und bin zu faul, zum dm nebenan zu gehen.


----------



## Doofkatze (25. Januar 2012)

Deanne schrieb:


> 5/5: Gestern vergessen, Sojamilch zu kaufen. Und nun kann ich keine Cornflakes essen und bin zu faul, zum dm nebenan zu gehen.




Ih, Sojamilch.

Bin mit richtiger frischer Kuhmilch aufgewachsen. Frischmilch geht auch noch ... aber haltbar? und dann noch Soja?

Warum gibts in Werden eigentlich nich sowas wie ne Kantine?


----------



## Davatar (25. Januar 2012)

Für Leute mit Laktoseintolleranz gibts halt Sojamilch  ausserdem find ich die schmeckt eigentlich auch ganz gut (und ich bin eigentlich Kuhmilchtrinker - wenn Milch überhaupt)


----------



## Doofkatze (25. Januar 2012)

Davatar schrieb:


> Für Leute mit Laktoseintolleranz gibts halt Sojamilch  ausserdem find ich die schmeckt eigentlich auch ganz gut (und ich bin eigentlich Kuhmilchtrinker - wenn Milch überhaupt)



Laktoseintolleranz ist eine Erfindung des 21. Jahrhunderts :-)


----------



## Davatar (25. Januar 2012)

Nein das ist ein genetischer Defekt der mehr oder weniger gesamten asiatischen Kultur, sowie grossen Teilen Afrikas und selbst in Europa liegt die Rate immernoch zwischen 5-15% der erwachsenen Bevölkerung.


----------



## Manowar (25. Januar 2012)

Doofkatze schrieb:


> Laktoseintolleranz ist eine Erfindung des 21. Jahrhunderts :-)



Ist das ernst gemeint?


----------



## Doofkatze (25. Januar 2012)

Ich denke, das man diese Krankheiten erst dann bemerkt, wenn man tatsächlich Kontakt dazu hatte.

Meine Mutter, ehemalige Einzelhandelskauffrau (nein, nicht sowas wie bei Aldi + co, sondern Abteilungsleiterin eines Betriebes aus der Nähe), bekam irgendwann einen BurnOut, nachdem sie angefangen hatte, 70 Stunden je Woche zu arbeiten, nachdem mein Vater gestorben ist und konnte über mehrere Monate nicht ertragen, wie zum Teil 5 Leute in einem anderen Supermarkt unterwegs waren. Stattdessen lag dieses Arbeitstier einige Wochen einfach matt auf dem Sofa.

Da kann man von einer Überempfindlichkeit gegenüber Burnout heutzutage sprechen wie man will, das war echt.

Genauso Demenz. Ich hab einen ganzen Familienteil, der seit Generationen an Altersdemenz leidet. Wenn Reportagen über so etwas laufen, wird immer nur von dieser oder jener Person gesprochen, die dement ist. Das diese Krankheit jedoch in so einem Ausmaß mittlerweile auftritt ...


----------



## DasX2007 (25. Januar 2012)

Kaspersky geht mir gerade richtig auf den Sack. Das Programm hat mich noch NIE vor irgendeiner Bedrohung gewarnt oder gar gerettet. Stattdessen muss der jede .exe die ich anklicke 5 Minuten lang untersuchen und jede Installation von Spielen dauert Jahre. Sobald ich den Schutz Anhalte läuft alles wieder flüssig 

Das musste ich gerade irgendwo loswerden und ich hatte zufällig das buffed Forum geöffnet


----------



## Davatar (25. Januar 2012)

Doofkatze ich weiss nicht, ob wir über das Selbe sprechen. Eine Laktoseintolleranz bedeutet einfach nur, dass man Milchprodukte schlecht verträgt. Wie stark dieses "schlecht vertragen" dann ist, ist sicher von Person zu Person unterschiedlich. Bei einem das leichte Blähungen hervorrufen, beim anderen vielleicht Durchfall, Krämpfe, Übelkeit und/oder Erbrechen und beim dritten kann das sogar viel extremere Symptome hervorrufen und ihm längerfristig sogar den Dünndarm beschädigen. Mit Sojamilch hat man diese Probleme nicht, da sie eben keine Laktose enthält.


----------



## orkman (25. Januar 2012)

Davatar schrieb:


> Doofkatze ich weiss nicht, ob wir über das Selbe sprechen. Eine Laktoseintolleranz bedeutet einfach nur, dass man Milchprodukte schlecht verträgt. Wie stark dieses "schlecht vertragen" dann ist, ist sicher von Person zu Person unterschiedlich. Bei einem das leichte Blähungen hervorrufen, beim anderen vielleicht Durchfall, Krämpfe, Übelkeit und/oder Erbrechen und beim dritten kann das sogar viel extremere Symptome hervorrufen und ihm längerfristig sogar den Dünndarm beschädigen. Mit Sojamilch hat man diese Probleme nicht, da sie eben keine Laktose enthält.



richtig und BTT: die installation von swtor im moment ... spiel fast komplett installiert mit der dritten disc und zum schluss tritt nen fehler auf (und leider hab ich net mal gesehen was fuer einer ) und ich muss neu installen ... bin jetzt wieder bei cd 2/3


----------



## Ceiwyn (25. Januar 2012)

Das hier regt mich auf: http://www.zeit.de/politik/ausland/2012-01/usa-irak-urteil-haditha

Da bringt ein Ami mal eben 24 Menschen um und landet nicht mal im Knast. Wird nur "degradiert". Mal wieder ein Beweis, dass für die Amis nicht darauf ankommt, ob man mordet, sondern nur wen.


----------



## Konov (25. Januar 2012)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Das hier regt mich auf: http://www.zeit.de/p...-urteil-haditha
> 
> Da bringt ein Ami mal eben 24 Menschen um und landet nicht mal im Knast. Wird nur "degradiert". Mal wieder ein Beweis, dass für die Amis nicht darauf ankommt, ob man mordet, sondern nur wen.



Hab ich auch gelesen, schwer nachzuvollziehendes Urteil.


----------



## Alterac123 (25. Januar 2012)

Deanne schrieb:


> 5/5: Gestern vergessen, Sojamilch zu kaufen. Und nun kann ich keine Cornflakes essen und bin zu faul, zum dm nebenan zu gehen.



MinusL Milch schmeckt viel besser.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (25. Januar 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



/ragequit nach dem 2. Tod in Folge ... 10/5


----------



## Olliruh (25. Januar 2012)

Ruft mich heute Morgen um 10 vor 7 eine meiner besten Freundinen an und meint "Na Scheide, bist du schon wach?" und legt wieder auf 
1/5 weil ichs irgendwie lustig fand


----------



## Millijana (26. Januar 2012)

dass ich nun abreiten gehen muss, obwohl wir uns gleich mit 3 Mann langweilen werden und es total uneffizient ist und ich so viel besseres zu tun hätte... möff
4/5


----------



## Perkone (26. Januar 2012)

Millijana schrieb:


> dass ich nun *abreiten* gehen muss, obwohl wir uns gleich mit 3 Mann langweilen werden und es total uneffizient ist und ich so viel besseres zu tun hätte... möff
> 4/5



Höhö, ein kleiner Tippfehler und man kann den Satz ganz anders verstehn


----------



## Kamsi (26. Januar 2012)

ka was du versautes verstehst ^^

ist es nicht zu kalt um mit den pferden zu reiten mili ?



> *Abreiten* bedeutet im Pferdesport das Reiten, das die eigentliche Arbeitsphase oder Turnierprüfung vorbereitet. Man spricht auch von „Lösungsphase“[1], weil hierdurch Spannungen und Steifigkeiten gelöst werden sollen, indem der Muskel- und Bandapparat vermehrt durchblutet und dadurch gelockert wird. Auch die zweite Lösungsphase nach der Arbeitsphase (sogenanntes Trockenreiten oder Erholungsphase), bei der etwaige Verspannungen infolge besonders versammelter Übungen wieder abgebaut werden, kann man Abreiten nennen.


----------



## Grüne Brille (26. Januar 2012)

Soll auch Hallen geben :>
Außerdem können Pferde auch bei niedrigen Temperaturen geritten werden.


----------



## Millijana (26. Januar 2012)

Oooooh das sollte natürlich arbeiten heißen. Mit ponies hab ich nix am Hut!


----------



## HitotsuSatori (27. Januar 2012)

Gleich ein Kurzreferat halten. Ich hasse Referate! 20/5


----------



## Ceiwyn (27. Januar 2012)

HitotsuSatori schrieb:


> Gleich ein Kurzreferat halten. Ich hasse Referate! 20/5



Staatsexamen 4tw! Zum Glück bleibt mir der Bachelor-Rotz erspart.


----------



## Doofkatze (27. Januar 2012)

Doofkatze schrieb:


> Nachdem mein Opa seit knapp 2 Jahren unter starker Demenz leidet und zuckerkrank ist, sich nur noch bedingt vom Bett bis zum Stuhl bewegen konnte und nicht mehr rechtzeitig auf die Toilette kommt, fing er zusätzlich vor einigen Monaten an, ständig um Hilfe zu rufen, was eine solche psychische Belastung für meinen Onkel war, das dieser seine Landwirtschaft aufgeben musste, da er seitdem unter massiven Herzproblemen leidet.
> 
> Vor einigen Wochen begann er, sich gegen den ambulanten Pflegedienst zu wehren, da er sich nicht spritzen lassen wollte, er wollte nichts mehr trinken, schrie nur noch "ich geh kaputt" ...
> 
> ...




04.11.1930* †26.01.2012 
Never forget.


----------



## Ellesmere (27. Januar 2012)

Mein Beileid Doofkatze.


----------



## schneemaus (27. Januar 2012)

Ellesmere schrieb:


> Mein Beileid Doofkatze.



Da kann ich mich nur anschließen. Gerade so ein langer Leidensweg ist für die Angehörigen ja auch immer ne große Belastung - ich seh's bei der Oma meiner besten Freundin, die seit knapp 2 Jahren in einem Stadium der Demenz steckt und alleine auch gar nichts mehr kann..


----------



## Neneko89 (27. Januar 2012)

Ellesmere schrieb:


> Mein Beileid Doofkatze.



Spreche ebenso mein Beileid aus.

Das hat mich echt umgehauen. Verfolge so einige Beiträge schon ein bisschen länger.

Hoffe dir gehts, den Umständen entsprechend gut.Ablenkung bewirkt oftmals Wunder.


----------



## Konov (27. Januar 2012)

Mein Beileid Doofkatze auch an dieser Stelle...


----------



## sympathisant (27. Januar 2012)

in sonen momenten wünscht man sich das sterbehilfe legalisiert wird. wer will denn so enden?

mein beileid, doofkatze.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (27. Januar 2012)

ACTA wurde nun von der EU unterzeichnet... 100000/5


----------



## Millijana (27. Januar 2012)

Das liest sich ganz schrecklich! Es ist immer so grausam wenn die vermeintlichen Profis nicht das leid des erkrankten erkennen und es nicht lindern. Es gibt immer etwas, das gemacht werden kann. 
Aber das nützt niemanden was 

ich wünsche dir und deiner Familie ganz viel kraft die kommende zeit zu durchstehen.





Mich regen grad die ganzen schüler auf, die den Bus verstopfen...


----------



## tonygt (27. Januar 2012)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> ACTA wurde nun von der EU unterzeichnet... 100000/5



Und so endete das Internet das wir heute kennen


----------



## HitotsuSatori (27. Januar 2012)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Staatsexamen 4tw! Zum Glück bleibt mir der Bachelor-Rotz erspart.



Japanologie mit Staatsexamen wär mal was! ^^ Aber müsst ihr denn überhaupt keine Referate halten?


----------



## Olliruh (27. Januar 2012)

Das Firmen sich anscheinend wohl Gesetzte kaufen können 5/5


----------



## Ceiwyn (27. Januar 2012)

HitotsuSatori schrieb:


> Japanologie mit Staatsexamen wär mal was! ^^ Aber müsst ihr denn überhaupt keine Referate halten?



Nö. Ich hab nur Vorlesungen. Ob ich da komme oder ob ich da schlafe oder ob ich da am Laptop zocke, interessiert keinen. Außer halt die Endnote im Staatsexamen. ^^


----------



## Sh1k4ri (27. Januar 2012)

tonygt schrieb:


> Und so endete das Internet das wir heute kennen



Ich hoffe es wirklich nicht. Das letzte Wort ist da aber wohl noch nicht gesprochen. Hier gehts zum Artikel ..


----------



## Potpotom (27. Januar 2012)

Gibts dazu einen Extra-Thread? Irgendwie regt mich das garnicht auf wenn die Rechte von Künstlern, Schriftstellern, Musikern und dessen Verlage, Labels etc. geschützt werden.

In wie fern das meine Nutzung des Internets einschränken sollte sehe ich irgendwie nicht so richtig.

Ergo: ACTA - 0/5


----------



## Sh1k4ri (27. Januar 2012)

Potpotom schrieb:


> Gibts dazu einen Extra-Thread? Irgendwie regt mich das garnicht auf wenn die Rechte von Künstlern, Schriftstellern, Musikern und dessen Verlage, Labels etc. geschützt werden.
> 
> In wie fern das meine Nutzung des Internets einschränken sollte sehe ich irgendwie nicht so richtig.
> 
> Ergo: ACTA - 0/5



Du solltest dir mal das hier anschauen..





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=N8Xg_C2YmG0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Natürlich ist die Idee gut. Die Umsetzung ist dann was anderes... Sowas zerstört eher, als es hilft.

BTW: Ich wünsche mir auch einen Thread, der wird aber wohl schnell wieder geschlossenen werden, weil Politik...


----------



## Potpotom (27. Januar 2012)

Naja, das Video ist ja gut und schön, aber auch recht populistisch... zum einen würde ACTA auch nur Anwendung finden (sofern es durch alle nationalen Instanzen kommt) wenn es einen Kläger gäbe und auch nicht jede Vervielfältigung von irgendwelchem Gut (Geschichten, Rezepte etc.) ist auch gleichbedeutend mit einer Urheberrechtsverletzung.

Ganz klar ist, was mit ACTA versucht wird zu erreichen... das Portale geschlossen werden (bin absolut dafür) die offensichtlich aber indirekt gegen das Urheberrecht verstossen und durch die Verbreitung von irgendwelchen Dingen einen Profit machen, wo der Legislative schlicht die Hände gebunden sind bzw. dann waren.


----------



## Olliruh (27. Januar 2012)

Aha und wie sieht es aus wenn Seiten wie twitter,tumblr und wikipedia geschlossen werden ?


----------



## H2OTest (27. Januar 2012)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Aha und wie sieht es aus wenn Seiten wie twitter,tumblr und wikipedia geschlossen werden ?



facebook google + sämtliche foren, da diese ja auch zum weiterverbreiten dienen könnten...


----------



## Olliruh (27. Januar 2012)

H2OTest schrieb:


> facebook google + sämtliche foren, da diese ja auch zum weiterverbreiten dienen könnten...



Ich hab jetzt mal das nah liegenste genommen


----------



## Potpotom (27. Januar 2012)

Stop, es geht nicht darum was dienen könnte... sondern darum was dazu dient! 

Und ganz im Ernst, glaubt irgendwer hier das Buffed geschlossen werden würde weil ein User ein Bild mit dem Macdonalds-Zeichen postet? Ich bitte euch, ein wenig auf dem Teppich bleiben sollte man schon.


----------



## Olliruh (27. Januar 2012)

Und sobald es dazu dient ist Sense


----------



## H2OTest (27. Januar 2012)

Dito


----------



## Sh1k4ri (27. Januar 2012)

Potpotom schrieb:


> Stop, es geht nicht darum was dienen könnte... sondern darum was dazu dient!



Google.Youtube.Twitter.Tumblr. Reddit. Sie alle dienen dazu. 

ACTA muss gestoppt werden, sonst sind all diese Websites in Gefahr. Man sollte das jetzt auch auf sich beruhen lassen, hier das auszudiskutieren ist wohl nicht erlaubt


----------



## Potpotom (27. Januar 2012)

In diesem Sinne...

Das es keinen Thread für ein so wichtiges und interessantes Thema gibt.
5/5


----------



## orkman (27. Januar 2012)

Alternate: ich habe vor 8 monaten nen pc da bestellt und alles ging super bis auf die sehr lange wartezeit ...das geht echt besser fuer das viele geld was man da liegen laesst ... jetzt ist waehrend meinen 2 wochen ferien wo ich net da war meine festplatte kaputt gegangen oder so ...kA wieso der nach den 2 wochen net mehr funktionierte ... jedenfalls da ne mail geschrieben , sie haben ihn am passenden tag abgeholt ...erwarten aber vom kunden dass er den pc selbst versandfertig verpackt ... gott sei dank hatte ich noch die alte kiste mit dem styropor ... naja , er wurde am freitag morgen abgeschickt und die frau die ihn abholte kam extra wegen mir nach Luxemburg , von daher sollte er sofort nach deutschland gehen ... am montag , hab ich mich informieren wollen ob sie schon was naeheres wissen doch sie hatten den pc anscheinend noch net bekommen ... am dienstag und mittwoch ne mail geschickt um dann was zu erfahren , keine antwort ... jetzt hab ich gestern abend nochmal eine geschickt und bekam jetzt ne antwort dass der pc schon wieder von ihnen verschickt wurde ... was das problem am pc war hat man mir nicht gesagt sondern gekonnt die fragen darueber ignoriert ... ein genaues lieferdatum kann man mir auch nicht sagen ... man hat mir nur ne paektnummer gegeben die ich net mal verfolgen kann bei ihrem service: trans o flex ... von daher werd ich jetzt kommende woche jeden tag um 8 uhr aufstehen muessen nur weil man mir net sagen kann wann sie ihren/ihre fahrerin extra wieder nach luxemburg schicken um ihn mir zu probieren .... und das alles in meinen ferien wo man doch mal gerne laenger schlaeft ... zumal ich eher nachtaktiv bin ;(


----------



## tear_jerker (27. Januar 2012)

Potpotom schrieb:


> Stop, es geht nicht darum was dienen könnte... sondern darum was dazu dient!
> 
> Und ganz im Ernst, glaubt irgendwer hier das Buffed geschlossen werden würde weil ein User ein Bild mit dem Macdonalds-Zeichen postet? Ich bitte euch, ein wenig auf dem Teppich bleiben sollte man schon.



ach, du hast noch nicht von abmahnern gehört die wegen jedem furz direkt nen anwaltliches schreiben losschicken? und natürlich wäre buffed nicht dicht, aber du könntest nur noch konsumieren und nichts selber mehr bereit stellen da buffed keine risiken eingehen möchte, wenn was bei ihnen gepostet wird. denn laut acta ist buffed da in der verantwortung.


das ich gleich 3 stunden telefonumfrage machen darf :/ 4/5


----------



## Potpotom (27. Januar 2012)

tear_jerker schrieb:


> ach, du hast noch nicht von abmahnern gehört die wegen jedem furz direkt nen anwaltliches schreiben losschicken? und natürlich wäre buffed nicht dicht, aber du könntest nur noch konsumieren und nichts selber mehr bereit stellen da buffed keine risiken eingehen möchte, wenn was bei ihnen gepostet wird. denn laut acta ist buffed da in der verantwortung.
> 
> 
> das ich gleich 3 stunden telefonumfrage machen darf :/ 4/5


Wenn jemand ohne mein Einverständnis MEIN geistiges Eigentum weiterverarbeitet um sich daran zu bereichern... doch, dann habe ich von diesem "Furz" schon gehört und kann das voll und ganz nachvollziehen.

Es hat niemand etwas bereit zu stellen was anderen "gehört"!

Das Buffed-Team achtet so btw. schon jetzt darauf was hier gepostet wird.

***

Es ist schon dunkel.
3/5


----------



## tear_jerker (27. Januar 2012)

Potpotom schrieb:


> Wenn jemand ohne mein Einverständnis MEIN geistiges Eigentum weiterverarbeitet um sich daran zu bereichern... doch, dann habe ich von diesem "Furz" schon gehört und kann das voll und ganz nachvollziehen.
> 
> Es hat niemand etwas bereit zu stellen was anderen "gehört"!
> 
> Das Buffed-Team achtet so btw. schon jetzt darauf was hier gepostet wird.



ach ist dem so? wie oft hast du denn davon gehört  das user dem buffed team nachgewiesen haben woher ihr avatar oder ihre signatur stammt oder der ganze lustiger bilder thread. glaubst du da hat ejmand disney gefragt als er einem mickymausbild einen lustigen spruch rüber geklebt hat? du möchtest ein video auf youtube hochstellen? pech die radiomusik im hintergrund ist lizensiert.


----------



## Ol@f (27. Januar 2012)

Morgen früh Klausur und nächste Woche Samstag auch 4/5


----------



## Ceiwyn (27. Januar 2012)

Freihandel überall... 
Aber sobald es um die Belange der Arrivierten geht, wird gemauert, dass die Schwarte kracht.

 Arbeitsplätze dürfen nach Belieben rund um die Welt verlagert werden. Wer kann, der kann. Auf der anderen Seite installieren sich die Reichen Schutzwälle aus Geschmacksmustern, Urheber- und Markenrechten mit immer mehr ausufernden Fristen, die inzwischen bis 70 Jahre hinter den Tod des Rechteinhabers reichen. Pervers. Antiliberal. Antiinnovativ.

 Das ist der Einbahnstraßen-Liberalismus des 20. Jahrhunderts, der für das neuen Jahrhundert Extra-Booster angeflanscht bekommen soll: ACTA, PIPA, SOPA. Gesetze, die die Reichen reich halten sollen und die Armen arm. Da wird dem modernen Liberalen warm ums Herz, wenn den Neuankömmlingen, die auch was vom Kuchen abhaben wollen, der Handel und das Leben extraschwer gemacht werden.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (27. Januar 2012)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Freihandel überall...
> Aber sobald es um die Belange der Arrivierten geht, wird gemauert, dass die Schwarte kracht.
> 
> Arbeitsplätze dürfen nach Belieben rund um die Welt verlagert werden. Wer kann, der kann. Auf der anderen Seite installieren sich die Reichen Schutzwälle aus Geschmacksmustern, Urheber- und Markenrechten mit immer mehr ausufernden Fristen, die inzwischen bis 70 Jahre hinter den Tod des Rechteinhabers reichen. Pervers. Antiliberal. Antiinnovativ.
> ...



/ 100% sign

Und nun Schluss, sonst wird der Thread noch zu gemacht...


----------



## Alux (27. Januar 2012)

einer meiner Mitschüler, 100/5 ist traurig zu zusehen wie eine Person immer antisemitischer wird


----------



## Manowar (27. Januar 2012)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> / 100% sign
> 
> Und nun Schluss,







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Müsste Buffed immerhin auch interessieren. 
Foren wären damit tot und wer guckt dann noch Werbebanner an?


----------



## tonygt (27. Januar 2012)

tear_jerker schrieb:


> ach ist dem so? wie oft hast du denn davon gehört das user dem buffed team nachgewiesen haben woher ihr avatar oder ihre signatur stammt oder der ganze lustiger bilder thread. glaubst du da hat ejmand disney gefragt als er einem mickymausbild einen lustigen spruch rüber geklebt hat? du möchtest ein video auf youtube hochstellen? pech die radiomusik im hintergrund ist lizensiert.



Jo trifft genau zu das Problem ist, dass das derzeitige Urheberrecht eigentlich unserer Zeit nicht mehr angepasst ist und wenn jetzt jemand anfängt wild nach dem derzeitigen Urheber Recht Seiten zu sperren und User zu bannen die z.b. nur Fanarts oder Videos mit Hintergrund Musik machen ist das mehr als fraglich. Allgemein muss ich sagen, dass ich auch gegen das Illegale verbreiten von bestimmten Material bin, vor allem wenn sich dann noch jemand dran bereichert aber ich hätte nichtmal halb soviele neue Musik Künstler kennen gelernt wenn ich sie nicht bei Youtube Grooveshark etc. das erste mal gehört hab und welcher Musik Künstler verdient den heute noch sein Geld über CD verkäufe?


----------



## win3ermute (27. Januar 2012)

Potpotom schrieb:


> Ganz klar ist, was mit ACTA versucht wird zu erreichen... das Portale geschlossen werden (bin absolut dafür) die offensichtlich aber indirekt gegen das Urheberrecht verstossen und durch die Verbreitung von irgendwelchen Dingen einen Profit machen, *wo der Legislative schlicht die Hände gebunden sind bzw. dann waren.*



k.to und nun megaupload sowie der freiwillige Rückzug weiterer großer Filesharer nach der MU-Aktion hat doch genau eines gezeigt: Die erforderlichen Gesetze existieren bereits, greifen und das System funktioniert! Wozu also weitere Maßnahmen?


----------



## Dominau (27. Januar 2012)

Keine lust jedem immer sagen zu müssen das ich an manchen Wochenenden Arbeiten muss.


----------



## zoizz (27. Januar 2012)

Wirtschaftsmatheklausur voll versaut. Dafür wars die letzte dieses Semester. Daher nur 4/5


----------



## win3ermute (28. Januar 2012)

Die "Oscar"-Nominierung: Das ist das langweiligste und uninteressanteste Zeug, das ich jemals auf einem Haufen gesehen habe - nicht ein einziger interessanter Film. 3/5


----------



## Magogan (28. Januar 2012)

zoizz schrieb:


> Wirtschaftsmatheklausur voll versaut. Dafür wars die letzte dieses Semester. Daher nur 4/5


BWL-Student?

Bei uns muss man in Mathematik eine Zwischenklausur bestehen, um überhaupt zur richtigen Klausur zugelassen zu werden. Ich kenne jemanden, der sie dieses und letztes Jahr nicht geschafft hat Oo ...


----------



## zoizz (28. Januar 2012)

Magogan schrieb:


> BWL-Student?



Jap.
Aber neben dem Job, im "Verbund" wie es heisst. Ich hoffe nicht, dass ich die nachschreiben muss ....


----------



## Deathoak (28. Januar 2012)

JMStV Abschnitt I §5

Wollte gerade den Witcher 2 Enhanced Trailer ansehen...


----------



## Sh1k4ri (28. Januar 2012)

Dumme Tauben, die um 10 Uhr vorm Fenster sitzen und *GRUGRUGRUGRUGRUUUUUUUUUUUUUUGRUGRUUUUUH!!!!!!!* machen... 10987654321234567890ß09876543234567890ß09876543/5


----------



## H2OTest (28. Januar 2012)

dumme Leute die aufm Samsatg morgen mit ner Kreissäge sägen ... 5/5

Das ich nur "12" Stunden geschlafen habe, es sich aber anfühlt wie 3 5/5


----------



## Ol@f (28. Januar 2012)

Analysis-Klausur heut morgen war doch deutlich schwerer als erwartet. Zudem wurde die Punkte-Noten-Zuordnung höher gesetzt als in der Probeklausur. 3/5


----------



## HitotsuSatori (28. Januar 2012)

Ol@f schrieb:


> Analysis-Klausur heut morgen war doch deutlich schwerer als erwartet. Zudem wurde die Punkte-Noten-Zuordnung höher gesetzt als in der Probeklausur. 3/5



Samstags ne Klausur? WTF?

zum Thema: Endlich schneit es mal richtig und wir haben zehn Zentimeter Neuschnee und die ganzen Rentner und Autofahrer motzen nur rum und ziehen 'ne Fresse. 100/5


----------



## iShock (28. Januar 2012)

kopfweh 5/5 -_-


----------



## Ol@f (28. Januar 2012)

HitotsuSatori schrieb:


> Samstags ne Klausur? WTF?


Joa, sonst würd das von den Räumlichkeiten nicht passen. Nächste Woche der gleiche Spaß nochmal.


----------



## Deanne (28. Januar 2012)

Mich regt auf, dass ich Depp in den falschen Thread gepostet habe. -___-


----------



## Ceiwyn (28. Januar 2012)

5/5




> Iran-Konflikt USA planen schwimmende Militärplattform im Persischen Golf
> 
> Die US-Armee will ihre Präsenz in Nahost verstärken: Als Reaktion auf Konflikte mit dem Iran planen Strategen eine Militärbasis im Persischen Golf.



Aha, nun planen wir also schon offiziell den 3. Weltkrieg. Mir wäre im Übrigen neu, dass der Iran eine Militärbasis im Golf von Mexiko errichten möchte.


----------



## iShock (28. Januar 2012)

gestern hieß es noch die wollen ne halbe billion dollar sparen - günstig wird das teil sicher net oO


----------



## heinzelmännchen (28. Januar 2012)

Amerika: das Land der unbegrenzten Widersprüche.... 5/5


und mangelnde Motivation zum lernen...nächste Woche 3 Klausuren.... -.-


----------



## Sethia (28. Januar 2012)

Die Überlegungen sind doch nichts neues... günstiger als ein Flugzeugträger und dennoch genügend Kapazitäten um Einsatzkräfte per Hubschrauber ins Zielgebiet zu bringen.

Kriegsmaschinerie generell... 5/5


----------



## Dominau (28. Januar 2012)

Ich find meine Gabel nichtmehr 
Und da ich nur eine hab/hatte, muss ich jetzt schauen wie ich mich ernähre 

3/5


----------



## Konov (28. Januar 2012)

Dominau schrieb:


> Ich find meine Gabel nichtmehr
> Und da ich nur eine hab/hatte, muss ich jetzt schauen wie ich mich ernähre
> 
> 3/5




Glaub ich hab 2 oder 3 Gabeln, nur für den Fall der Fälle ^^


----------



## H2OTest (28. Januar 2012)

falsches forum -.-


----------



## Millijana (29. Januar 2012)

Unsinnigen Scheiß um 5:00 morgens diskutieren deswegen zu spät zur Arbeit kommen ohne geschlafen zu haben. Um dannauf der Arbeit festzustellen dass die Praktikantin verschlafen hat. 12/5


----------



## Konov (29. Januar 2012)

Voraussichtlich kein MTBlen für die nächsten 3 Wochen, wenn ich mir die Wettervorhersage anschaue 5/5


----------



## tonygt (29. Januar 2012)

Konov schrieb:


> Voraussichtlich kein MTBlen für die nächsten 3 Wochen, wenn ich mir die Wettervorhersage anschaue 5/5



Also bei mir ist Top Wetter zum fahren, endlich knackig kalt und nicht so ein Herbst Regen nass kalt scheiss Wetter, wenn endlich mal meine Dichtungen für die Gabel kommen würde 3/5

Das ich mich net entscheiden kann ob ich bei der Megavalanche oder beim Caidom mitfahre 2/5


----------



## Olliruh (29. Januar 2012)

krank 3/5


----------



## Sh1k4ri (29. Januar 2012)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Dumme Tauben, die um 10 Uhr vorm Fenster sitzen und *GRUGRUGRUGRUGRUUUUUUUUUUUUUUGRUGRUUUUUH!!!!!!!* machen... 10987654321234567890ß09876543234567890ß09876543/5



this fuckin AGAIN


----------



## Konov (29. Januar 2012)

tonygt schrieb:


> Also bei mir ist Top Wetter zum fahren, endlich knackig kalt und nicht so ein Herbst Regen nass kalt scheiss Wetter, wenn endlich mal meine Dichtungen für die Gabel kommen würde 3/5
> 
> Das ich mich net entscheiden kann ob ich bei der Megavalanche oder beim Caidom mitfahre 2/5



Aber grad wegen der Kälte find ichs ziemlich unangenehm 
Klar die Bodenverhältnisse sind besser als wenns nur schlammig wär, aber wenn mir Zehenspitzen, Finger und Nase abfrieren, machts kaum Spass.

Mit dem richtigen Equipment ist man zwar auch gut aufgewärmt, aber es ist doch trotzdem irgendwie etwas sperrig zu fahren...


----------



## Sunyo (29. Januar 2012)

Krank, Schnupfen 3/5


----------



## tonygt (29. Januar 2012)

Konov schrieb:


> Aber grad wegen der Kälte find ichs ziemlich unangenehm
> Klar die Bodenverhältnisse sind besser als wenns nur schlammig wär, aber wenn mir Zehenspitzen, Finger und Nase abfrieren, machts kaum Spass.
> 
> Mit dem richtigen Equipment ist man zwar auch gut aufgewärmt, aber es ist doch trotzdem irgendwie etwas sperrig zu fahren...



Ich find kalt kalt besser als Nass kalt, weil gegen richtig Kalt kann man sich durch Kleidung usw. entsprechend schützen aber wenns Nass und Kalt ist, ist man irgendwann durchnässt und es egal was man anhat es wird einem kalt und dann wirds eklig ^^


----------



## Ceiwyn (29. Januar 2012)

tonygt schrieb:


> Ich find kalt kalt besser als Nass kalt, weil gegen richtig Kalt kann man sich durch Kleidung usw. entsprechend schützen aber wenns Nass und Kalt ist, ist man irgendwann durchnässt und es egal was man anhat es wird einem kalt und dann wirds eklig ^^



Wie willst du dich schützen? Wenn ich jogge, höre ich nach 30 Minuten auf zu Schwitzen, weil sich der Körper an die Belastung gewöhnt hat. Dann trage ich nasse, verschwitzte Klamotten, in denen ich dann bei den Temperaturen friere. Optimale Voraussetzungen für eine lange Lungenentzündung.


----------



## Ellesmere (29. Januar 2012)

Du frierst beim joggen? Also ich liebe es bei Frost zu laufen! Es gibt fast nichts schöneres für mich. Am Anfang friert man aber nach einem Kilometer bin ich super aufgewärmt! Wen ich da an den Sommer denke wird mir schon ganz schecht. Dir ist schon zu beginn ganz warm und du erhitzt nach 4 Kilometern so, daß Du nur noch in dn See springen willst.
Allerdings lauf ich auch gern bei Regen, also wenn er beim Laufen anfängt - nicht wenns giesst und ich dann starte^^


----------



## Sabito (29. Januar 2012)

Das Leute monatelang nicht mehr mit einem schreiben und einen glattweg ignorieren wenn sie on sind und dann noch vergessen einen aus der Kontaktliste oder bei Fb zu löschen -.- 10/5


----------



## Konov (29. Januar 2012)

Ellesmere schrieb:


> Du frierst beim joggen? Also ich liebe es bei Frost zu laufen! Es gibt fast nichts schöneres für mich. Am Anfang friert man aber nach einem Kilometer bin ich super aufgewärmt! Wen ich da an den Sommer denke wird mir schon ganz schecht. Dir ist schon zu beginn ganz warm und du erhitzt nach 4 Kilometern so, daß Du nur noch in dn See springen willst.
> Allerdings lauf ich auch gern bei Regen, also wenn er beim Laufen anfängt - nicht wenns giesst und ich dann starte^^



Das kann ich bestätigen, nach wenigen Kilometern wird einem so warm, dass man eigentlich wunderbar klarkommt.
Wären da nicht Füße und Hände, die spätestens nach einer Stunde bei der Kälte bei mir immer anfangen stark abzukühlen.

Muss mir mal bessere Handschuhe und Alpaka Wollsocken kaufen.
Nieselregen geht in ordnung beim Laufen!

Ansonsten hat Ceiwyn aber Recht, dass man aufpassen muss, wenn man viel schwitzt. Wenn die Klamotten dann nicht gut abgeschlossen sind (z.B. Rücken, Nierenbereich), dann gehts schnell und man holt sich was.


----------



## HitotsuSatori (29. Januar 2012)

Mich regt es auf, dass ich in meinem Spiel ("Edna bricht aus") nicht weiterkomme, weil ich jedes Mal, wenn ich durch diese eine Tür gehe (man muss in diesen Raum), eine Fehlermeldung bekomme und sich das Spiel verabschiedet ("GTGE Basic Game Engine Exeption" steht dann da). Und jetzt? Ich will weiterspielen!  unendlich/5


----------



## Thoraros (29. Januar 2012)

Frauen, die jeglicher Art von Konfrontation aus dem Weg gehen und lieber Gerüchte verbreiten 10/5 yay!


----------



## HitotsuSatori (29. Januar 2012)

Thoraros schrieb:


> Frauen, die jeglicher Art von Konfrontation aus dem Weg gehen und lieber Gerüchte verbreiten 10/5 yay!



Ich mach beides.


----------



## Highgrunt (29. Januar 2012)

Gegen Frauen die Konfrontationen vermeiden hab ich persönlich nichts, aber wenn sie Gerüchte verbreiten oder genau dann lästern wenn sie genau wissen dass man zuhört, DAS regt mich auch schnell mal auf.


----------



## Elda (29. Januar 2012)

Morgen frühschicht und ich hab heute bis 16 uhr geschlafen D: 5/5


----------



## schneemaus (29. Januar 2012)

Mir geht's im Moment alles andere als gut. Solche Phasen hat jeder mal, ist ja auch in Ordnung. Ich versuche seit Freitag, das meinem Vater klarzumachen und dass ich momentan alleine nicht so ganz klar komme. Seit Freitag hör ich von ihm nichts Anderes als Vorwürfe. Wie mich das ankotzt -.-" Grade unbeschreiblich/5.


----------



## tonygt (29. Januar 2012)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Wie willst du dich schützen? Wenn ich jogge, höre ich nach 30 Minuten auf zu Schwitzen, weil sich der Körper an die Belastung gewöhnt hat. Dann trage ich nasse, verschwitzte Klamotten, in denen ich dann bei den Temperaturen friere. Optimale Voraussetzungen für eine lange Lungenentzündung.



Naja zum einen Schwitze ich persönlich allgemein nicht so stark und dann trage ich halt Sachen, die zwar Warm halten solang man in Bewegung bleibt aber man nicht total schwitzt, von daher habe ich bis jetzt keine Probleme


----------



## HitotsuSatori (30. Januar 2012)

Eine Nachbarin im Haus, die völlig unbegründet Schiss vor unserem Hund hat und mich auch noch anscheißt, weil sie es ja ach so eilig hat und ich grad mit dem Hund wieder ins Haus kam. Die ist Rentner, die kann den ganzen Tag in der Stadt rumtingeln. Ich hab's nicht eilig, oder was? Im Gegensatz zu der kann ich mir meine Zeiten nicht aussuchen. Und dann auch noch den Hund als Köter beschimpfen! Dämliche alte Trulla! 100/5


----------



## Deanne (30. Januar 2012)

5/5: Ich habe mich auf meiner Geburtstagsfeier total daneben benommen.

Und das, obwohl ich nur drei Gläser Sekt getrunken habe, während die meisten anderen total betrunken waren. Hat auf leeren Magen aber gereicht, um irgendwann einfach einzupennen und vorher noch stundenlang herumzumotzen und Leute anzufauchen.

Ich hatte aber auch allen Grund, nachdem jemand einen Umschlag mit 250 Euro mal eben in Bier ertränkt hatte und kurze Zeit später auch noch meine guten Kristallgläser zerschlagen wurden.


----------



## Konov (30. Januar 2012)

Deanne schrieb:


> 5/5: Ich habe mich auf meiner Geburtstagsfeier total daneben benommen.
> 
> Und das, obwohl ich nur drei Gläser Sekt getrunken habe, während die meisten anderen total betrunken waren. Hat auf leeren Magen aber gereicht, um irgendwann einfach einzupennen und vorher noch stundenlang herumzumotzen und Leute anzufauchen.
> 
> Ich hatte aber auch allen Grund, nachdem jemand einen Umschlag mit 250 Euro mal eben in Bier ertränkt hatte und kurze Zeit später auch noch meine guten Kristallgläser zerschlagen wurden.



Wenn Leute sowas machen, würd ich die Personen nie wieder mitm Arsch angucken.
Ich weiß ja nicht was manche Leute unter "Feier" verstehen, aber da kannste ja gleich Samstag Abend ins Vereinshaus der Linksautonomen gehen.


----------



## Alux (30. Januar 2012)

Das da  bitte klicken  !

105/5, als ich das gelesen hab hätt ich kotzen können


----------



## iShock (30. Januar 2012)

Mr. Satan in Dragonball Z! Der Typ macht mich so aggresiv oh mein gott o_o Over 9000/5


----------



## Deanne (30. Januar 2012)

5/5: Leute, die nicht kapieren, dass Geschmäcker verschieden sind und alles, was ihnen nicht gefällt, runterputzen müssen.

3/5: Ich glaub, ich bekomme eine Erkältung.


----------



## Ceiwyn (31. Januar 2012)

Ich hasse Origin. Wie kann man so einen Schrott programmieren? Jetzt hat es erst 3 Minuten gedauert, bis es startet, dann geht das Passwort nicht, obwohl es mit Sicherheit das Richtige ist und zuletzt ist der Origin-Dienst für den Passwort-Reset sowieso nicht erreichbar...


----------



## Konov (31. Januar 2012)

Nachbarn, die mit Bohrmaschine die dickste und härteste Wand im Gebäude killen wollen.
Und das um 8 Uhr morgens. Mensch hier gibts doch Studenten, Schüler und Hartz4ler im Haus! 

Nehmt lieber gleich ne Panzerfaust. 1/5


----------



## Reflox (31. Januar 2012)

Auf der Treppe ausgerutscht, und den Finger zwischen dem Geländer und der Kornflakesschale eingeklemmt -> AUTSCH -_- 3/5


----------



## Potpotom (31. Januar 2012)

Alux schrieb:


> Das da  bitte klicken  !
> 
> 105/5, als ich das gelesen hab hätt ich kotzen können


Wegen Straches Aussage oder dem, was daraus gemacht wird?


----------



## Olliruh (31. Januar 2012)

Mandelentzündung 10/5


----------



## Millijana (31. Januar 2012)

dass entweder ich zu blöd bin oder aber der Programm zu dämlich eine vernünftige nummerierung einzufügen... ich könnte shcon 5 Seiten weiter sien, wenn ichmich cniht jedes Mal 2 stunden mit diesen Sachen auhalten müsste... moah!
17/5


----------



## Sigmea (31. Januar 2012)

Dienstage.    5/5




Unnötige Kot-Tage an denen nichts klappt und alles kaputtgeht. Ich bin dienstags chronisch schlecht gelaunt, da ich NUR dienstags mit Albträumen aufwache. Unnötiger Tag. Und heute war die Perfektion der schlechten Dienstage. Gute Nacht. Keine Lust mehr etwas vom Dienstag mitzukriegen.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (31. Januar 2012)

Morgen zum Optiker wegen ner neuen Brille... 4/5, weil es *rsch teuer wird...


----------



## Ceiwyn (31. Januar 2012)

Mich regt auf, dass keiner mehr Art. 21 Abs 2. S. 2 GG beachtet: 

"Über die Frage der Verfassungswidrigkeit entscheidet das Bundesverfassungsgericht"


----------



## HitotsuSatori (31. Januar 2012)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Morgen zum Optiker wegen ner neuen Brille... 4/5, weil es *rsch teuer wird...



Geh zu Apollo, die haben grad Jubiläum. Meine neue Brille (heute abgeholt) kostete 99 Euro inkl. Gestell.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (31. Januar 2012)

HitotsuSatori schrieb:


> Geh zu Apollo, die haben grad Jubiläum. Meine neue Brille (heute abgeholt) kostete 99 Euro inkl. Gestell.



Hört sich gut an, danke. Hier in Hamburg gibt es nur 2 Apollo Optiker, und die sind auch noch im Norden der Stadt (brauch ich knapp 1 1/2 Stunden hin). Werde wohl zu meinen gewohnten Optiker gehen (heißt Eyes House). Da hatte ich letztes mal so um die 110 bezahlt.


----------



## Magogan (31. Januar 2012)

Deanne schrieb:


> einen Umschlag mit 250 Euro mal eben in Bier ertränkt hatte


Keine Sorge, einfach zur Bank gehen, die ersetzen dir die Scheine.


----------



## Alux (31. Januar 2012)

Potpotom schrieb:


> Wegen Straches Aussage oder dem, was daraus gemacht wird?



Wegen der Aussage.


----------



## schneemaus (31. Januar 2012)

Der Drucker von meinem Vater 5/5
Hab das bislang immer an seinem Rechner gemacht, wenn ich was einscannen/drucken musste. Der ist aber geschrottet und nu hab ich den Drucker bei mir angeschlossen. Nachdem ich nun ne Stunde Treiber und Software installiert hab, ist er immer noch dabei, irgendwelche Einstellungen vorzunehmen. Dabei möchte ich nur mein neues Bewerbungsfoto einscannen, um meinen Lebenslauf zu aktualisieren und auszudrucken. Gnarf.


----------



## Rayon (1. Februar 2012)

Die temp. von -9 ° !!!!!!!! unendlich / 5. o_O wie unmenschlich diese ver... kälte!


----------



## Ceiwyn (1. Februar 2012)

Rayon schrieb:


> Die temp. von -9 ° !!!!!!!! unendlich / 5. o_O wie unmenschlich diese ver... kälte!



Die Menschen sind total verweichlicht. Im Ernst, jetzt berichten alle Medien groß über die "schlimme Kälte". Hallo, es ist Winter! Bei -30 Grad könnte man es ja verstehen, aber -10? Ist doch völlig normal. Man könnte glatt meinen, der moderne Mensch verlernt all das, was ihn seine Instinkte über Jahrtausende hinweg gelehrt haben.


----------



## Ogil (1. Februar 2012)

Dass die Medien aus jedem Furz nen Haufen machen ist doch nicht neu und hat wenig damit zu tun, dass die Leute verweichlicht sind. Sobald rauskommt, dass Wulff eine handgestrickte Bommelmuetze geschenkt bekommen hat, ist das aber wieder durch wichtigere Themen verdraengt...


----------



## Ceiwyn (1. Februar 2012)

Es gibt ja wohl Unterschiede zwischen strafrechtlich relevanten Vorteilsnahmen eines Präsidenten und einem völlig normalen Winter.


----------



## Doofkatze (1. Februar 2012)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Die Menschen sind total verweichlicht. Im Ernst, jetzt berichten alle Medien groß über die "schlimme Kälte". Hallo, es ist Winter! Bei -30 Grad könnte man es ja verstehen, aber -10? Ist doch völlig normal. Man könnte glatt meinen, der moderne Mensch verlernt all das, was ihn seine Instinkte über Jahrtausende hinweg gelehrt haben.




Ja, wir wissen was Kälte ist. Dennoch empfinde ich diese Kälte auch als kalt. Und dass das nicht jeder mögen muss ...Natürlich ist ein "boah, so kalt war es noch nie" total übertrieben, aber angesichts der Tatsache, das es zusätzlich vorhin noch windig war, fand ich es wirklich eisig und daher unschön.


----------



## Ceiwyn (1. Februar 2012)

Doofkatze schrieb:


> Ja, wir wissen was Kälte ist. Dennoch empfinde ich diese Kälte auch als kalt. Und dass das nicht jeder mögen muss ...Natürlich ist ein "boah, so kalt war es noch nie" total übertrieben, aber angesichts der Tatsache, das es zusätzlich vorhin noch windig war, fand ich es wirklich eisig und daher unschön.



Versteht es keiner? Natürlich ist es kalt. Aber das ist ja auch normal. Mich nervt es einfach nur, dass man ständig im Radio und in den Zeitungen von einem "unglaublich kalten Winter" hört. Es ist ein ganz normaler Winter und daher auch logischerweise kalt.


----------



## sympathisant (1. Februar 2012)

und trotzdem kann man sich drüber ärgern, oder?


----------



## Potpotom (1. Februar 2012)

Is mir Wurst ob das ein normaler Winter ist... es ist arschkalt und mich kotzt es an.
5/5


----------



## Davatar (1. Februar 2012)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Versteht es keiner? Natürlich ist es kalt. Aber das ist ja auch normal. Mich nervt es einfach nur, dass man ständig im Radio und in den Zeitungen von einem "unglaublich kalten Winter" hört. Es ist ein ganz normaler Winter und daher auch logischerweise kalt.


Also Temparaturen um den Nullpunkt rum empfind ich noch als halbwegs angenehm, aber ab -5 ists einfach wirklich saukalt und da Mensch weder "zu kalt" noch "zu heiss" mag, nervt man sich halt drüber. Warums Dich nervt, dass andere Leute sich drüber aufregen versteh ich nicht wirklich.


----------



## Konov (1. Februar 2012)

Ich glaube die Kälte wird im Moment so kalt empfunden, weil der Winter bisher mild war.
Und die Leute ziehen sich nicht warm genug an weil es bisher ja ausgereicht hat. Nun wirds richtig Winterlich und alle jammern rum.

Klar ist es arschkalt, aber das bringt ein Winter so mit sich. Mich ärgert eher, dass es erst im Februar mit dem Winter richtig losgeht.


----------



## HitotsuSatori (1. Februar 2012)

Wir haben hier momentan -12°C und ich finds wunderbar! Die Luft erscheint sauberer, der Hund wühlt sich durch den harschen Schnee, die Autos können nicht so rasen... Einfach toll! Warm anziehen, dann friert man auch nicht. 

zum Thema: 
Es war doch die tolle Nachbarin, die ihr Kind schlägt, die uns bei der Hausverwaltung angeschwärzt hat. Die sehen das aber sehr locker, haben festgestellt, dass unser Hund weder ein "Kampfhund" (es ist ein Labrador) noch aggressiv ist und auch nicht den ganzen Tag über bellt, wie die Tante es denen vorgelogen hat. Nun bekommt sie es mit der Abteilung für Soziales zu tun, weil sie ihr Kind misshandelt und wir können sie auslachen. An sich etwas, worüber man sich freuen könnte, aber die Tatsache, dass diese Person sich solch eine Dreistigkeit erlaubt und auch noch übertrieben lügt, regt mich auf. 10/5


----------



## Selor Kiith (1. Februar 2012)

Die meisten scheinen aber allerdings auch jedes Jahr aufs neue wieder vollkommen von der Tatsache überrascht, dass es im Winter auch einmal Kalt wird...


----------



## Deathstyle (1. Februar 2012)

HitotsuSatori schrieb:


> Wir haben hier momentan -12°C und ich finds wunderbar! Die Luft erscheint sauberer, der Hund wühlt sich durch den harschen Schnee, die Autos können nicht so rasen... Einfach toll! Warm anziehen, dann friert man auch nicht.



Uah ich bin gestern gegen 9 nochmal zum Netto um die Ecke und hatte mir nurn' Hoodie übergezogen - baarr das war schon überraschend wenns auf einmal wirklich bitterkalt wird und die vorher immer netten 8°++ waren in den Urlaub sind.

Unser Comicladen 2/5. Ich könnte da den ganzen Tag verbringen, warum es mich aufregt? Comics sind nicht gerade günstig..


----------



## Potpotom (1. Februar 2012)

5/5

Wieso sollte man überrascht sein wenn man Kälte nicht mag und sich darüber ärgert? Mir erschliesst sich der kausale Zusammenhang nicht wenn ich ehrlich sein soll.

Ja, wir haben Winter und mit ihm wird es in der Regel kalt... und weiter? Ich mag auch keinen Hundehaufen, bin ich jetzt überrascht weil Hunde auch mal kacken müssen?


----------



## Ceiwyn (1. Februar 2012)

Deathstyle schrieb:


> Unser Comicladen 2/5. Ich könnte da den ganzen Tag verbringen, warum es mich aufregt? Comics sind nicht gerade günstig..



Bei Ebay gibt es fast alle Comics mit bis zu 90% Reduzierung, wenn man sie nur lesen will und nichts gegen kleinere Abnutzungsspuren hat. Hab mir erst letzte Woche 67 LTBs für inks. Versand 55 Euro bestellt, macht 82 Cent pro Buch. Im Laden würden sie mich 5 Euro kosten. Also 335 Euro.


----------



## Deathstyle (1. Februar 2012)

Naja ich finds schon geil wenn die Dinger so im Regal stehen, die sind ja auch echt ziemlich wertig. Ich lese halt meistens diese Bände, aber die kosten dann 15-25&#8364; und unterhalten einen maximal 2-4h. Ich schaue vielleicht doch mal bei Ebay, wenn die nen paar Kanten haben ist mir das eigentlich wurst. Danke für den Tipp.

/edit
Werde dort nicht fündig.. Ich lese lieber Bände als einzelne Comics und die kosten dort im Schnitt ca. 1&#8364; weniger als im Comicladen, für die Differenz gehe ich ehrlichgesagt lieber dorthin. Schade 1/5. :/


----------



## Kamsi (1. Februar 2012)

http://www.fr-online.de/arbeit---soziales/arbeitsmarkt-deutschland-billigloehner-bauen-am-jobwunder-mit,1473632,11526596.html

Das sogenannte Jobwunder nur eine grosse aufgeblasene Lüge !

Sobald jemand in ein niedriglohnjob vermittelt wurde aber weiterhin alg2 beziehen muss aufstockend weil lohn unter existenz minium (1300 brutto singel/1500 paar) fällt er aus der statistik für arbeitslose raus.

Eine Statistik wer alles aufstocken muss gibt es nicht weil es schlechter Presse wär - aber geschätzte 70% der Jobs in Deutschland im dienstleistungssektor werden von der agentur der arbeit gesponsert.

Wenn die agentur für arbeit mal den zuschuss einstellt wird es minium 500 millionen arbeitslose neue geben.


----------



## sympathisant (1. Februar 2012)

das ist nun aber auch nichts neues. jeder der in umschulungsmaßnahmen steckt, krank ist oder auf kinder aufpasst und deswegen nicht vermittelt werden kann, ist auch nicht arbeitslos. 

Zudem wurde kritisiert, dass die Zahl der Hartz-IV-Bezieher bislang auf die Langzeitarbeitslosen verengt werde. Ein-Euro-Jobber mit mehr als 15 Wochenstunden, Kranke oder Ausbildungsplatzsuchende etwa fänden sich dagegen nicht in der Arbeitslosenstatistik wieder, obwohl deren Lage oft nicht besser sei. Gleiches gelte für Erwerbstätige im Niedriglohnbereich, die zusätzlich auf Hartz IV angewiesen seien. Ebenfalls werden Arbeitslose, die an Weiterbildungen teilnehmen, bereits seit längerem nicht als arbeitslos gezählt. Auch Arbeitslose, die älter als 58 sind, erscheinen nicht in der offiziellen Statistik. Im Mai 2009 kam eine weitere Ausnahme hinzu: Wenn private Arbeitsvermittler tätig werden, taucht der von ihnen betreute Arbeitslose ebenfalls nicht in der Arbeitslosenstatistik auf.

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Arbeitslosenstatistik#Kritik_an_den_offiziellen_Zahlen_der_Statistik


----------



## Ceiwyn (1. Februar 2012)

Tja, würde man die Arbeitslosen so zählen, wie man es noch vor 10 Jahren tat, hätten wir etwa um die 6 Millionen Arbeitslose. Aber es zeigt gut, wie sehr man die Bevölkerung mit so einfachen Tricksereien täuschen kann. Und die Menschen glauben es auch tatsächlich noch.


----------



## Konov (1. Februar 2012)

sympathisant schrieb:


> das ist nun aber auch nichts neues. jeder der in umschulungsmaßnahmen steckt, krank ist oder auf kinder aufpasst und deswegen nicht vermittelt werden kann, ist auch nicht arbeitslos.
> 
> Zudem wurde kritisiert, dass die Zahl der Hartz-IV-Bezieher bislang auf die Langzeitarbeitslosen verengt werde. Ein-Euro-Jobber mit mehr als 15 Wochenstunden, Kranke oder Ausbildungsplatzsuchende etwa fänden sich dagegen nicht in der Arbeitslosenstatistik wieder, obwohl deren Lage oft nicht besser sei. Gleiches gelte für Erwerbstätige im Niedriglohnbereich, die zusätzlich auf Hartz IV angewiesen seien. Ebenfalls werden Arbeitslose, die an Weiterbildungen teilnehmen, bereits seit längerem nicht als arbeitslos gezählt. Auch Arbeitslose, die älter als 58 sind, erscheinen nicht in der offiziellen Statistik. Im Mai 2009 kam eine weitere Ausnahme hinzu: Wenn private Arbeitsvermittler tätig werden, taucht der von ihnen betreute Arbeitslose ebenfalls nicht in der Arbeitslosenstatistik auf.
> 
> http://de.wikipedia....n_der_Statistik



Danke für die Infos.

Ich hab immer gewusst, dass da was faul ist. Geschönte Statistiken machen sich gut in den Medien und in der Politik.


----------



## Olliruh (1. Februar 2012)

Fieber,Mandelentzündung,Herpes(-.-),Daumen entzündet,Erkältung,fast taub und nen dicken Pickel auf der Stirn,ole 5/5


----------



## Kamsi (1. Februar 2012)

was zu hölle haste getrieben olliruh ?

jedenfalls gute besserung


----------



## Olliruh (1. Februar 2012)

Kamsi schrieb:


> was zu hölle haste getrieben olliruh ?
> 
> jedenfalls gute besserung



Bin letzte Woche Freitag nur in Tshirt durch Essen gerannt und lag mit nem Kumpel ca ne halbe Stunde aufem Bahnhofsplatz weil wir den Bus verpasst haben und wir Sterne beobachten wollten. 
Und jetzt trollt mich mein Imunsystem.


----------



## Ceiwyn (1. Februar 2012)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Bin letzte Woche Freitag nur in Tshirt durch Essen gerannt und lag mit nem Kumpel ca ne halbe Stunde aufem Bahnhofsplatz weil wir den Bus verpasst haben und wir Sterne beobachten wollten.
> Und jetzt trollt mich mein Imunsystem.



Also manchen Leute gehört es irgendwie nicht anders...


----------



## Olliruh (1. Februar 2012)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Also manchen Leute gehört es irgendwie nicht anders...



naja war betrunken und ich bereue nix


----------



## Ellesmere (1. Februar 2012)

Betrunken? Oha...ich hoffe der Herpes ist am Mund?!  Ansonsten ... 

Ich hab eigentlich nix zum aufregen


----------



## Sh1k4ri (1. Februar 2012)

Morgen zum Zahnarzt , ich schei* mir jetzt schon in die Hose... 1ß09865621736t8912576183123182532186312386/5


----------



## Kamsi (1. Februar 2012)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Morgen zum Zahnarzt , ich schei* mir jetzt schon in die Hose... 1ß09865621736t8912576183123182532186312386/5



ist wenigstens dein zahnarzt gut und die helferinnen lieb ?


kenn das ja bin auch angstpatient


----------



## Sh1k4ri (1. Februar 2012)

Joa schon. Wird ja sowieso nichts gemacht, weil es nur ne Untersuchung ist. 

Nur muss was gemacht werden, weil mir n Stück von der Füllung rausgebrochen ist und es schon nervt. 

Naja, Augen zu und durch.


----------



## schneemaus (1. Februar 2012)

Olli, wie zum Teufel entzündet man sich seinen Daumen?!

BTT: Dass ich irgendwie verrafft hab, dass mein kompletter Getränkevorrat aufm Balkon steht und ich nun halb gefrorenes Zeug hab... Huaaaaaarrrrrrrr 1/5. Macht Spaß bei jedem Schluck 

Aber die Kälte selbst empfind ich auch nicht als so unangenehm. War heute ca. 2 Stunden in der Stadt unterwegs, an den Beinen hatt ich's bissl kalt, weil ich eben keine Strumpfhosen oder so drunter gezogen hab, sondern nur die Jeans hatte. Selbst Schuld, aber dann bin ich halt mal irgendwo rein nen Kaffee trinken. Ansonsten war ich warm eingepackt mit Schal (den ich in "weiser" Vorraussicht schon in den Keller gestellt hatte, weil ich dachte, dass es eh nicht mehr so kalt wird  ) und Handschuhen (die noch im Auto lagen), war gar nicht so schlimm. Dafür hat so kalte Luft selbst in der Stadt was Frisches.


----------



## Olliruh (1. Februar 2012)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Olli, wie zum Teufel entzündet man sich seinen Daumen?!
> 
> BTT: Dass ich irgendwie verrafft hab, dass mein kompletter Getränkevorrat aufm Balkon steht und ich nun halb gefrorenes Zeug hab... Huaaaaaarrrrrrrr 1/5. Macht Spaß bei jedem Schluck
> 
> Aber die Kälte selbst empfind ich auch nicht als so unangenehm. War heute ca. 2 Stunden in der Stadt unterwegs, an den Beinen hatt ich's bissl kalt, weil ich eben keine Strumpfhosen oder so drunter gezogen hab, sondern nur die Jeans hatte. Selbst Schuld, aber dann bin ich halt mal irgendwo rein nen Kaffee trinken. Ansonsten war ich warm eingepackt mit Schal (den ich in "weiser" Vorraussicht schon in den Keller gestellt hatte, weil ich dachte, dass es eh nicht mehr so kalt wird  ) und Handschuhen (die noch im Auto lagen), war gar nicht so schlimm. Dafür hat so kalte Luft selbst in der Stadt was Frisches.



Ja Nagelbettentzündung oder so ,ist ja der Daumen


----------



## Kamsi (1. Februar 2012)

haste wenigstens deine tetanus impfung noch frisch ?


----------



## Olliruh (1. Februar 2012)

Kamsi schrieb:


> haste wenigstens deine tetanus impfung noch frisch ?



Als ob Mama mich bei solchen Aktionen ungeimpft aus dem Haus gehen lässt


----------



## Legendary (1. Februar 2012)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Bin letzte Woche Freitag nur in Tshirt durch Essen gerannt und lag mit nem Kumpel ca ne halbe Stunde aufem Bahnhofsplatz weil wir den Bus verpasst haben und wir Sterne beobachten wollten.
> Und jetzt trollt mich mein Imunsystem.



Haha, hab ich jetzt kein Mitleid. Selbst als ich früher immer strunzbesoffen war, hab ich sowas nicht gemacht. Aber hey...






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-_iRauFbBko

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Nicht wahr?


----------



## Olliruh (1. Februar 2012)

So ist es nunmal passiert ,aber hey ich steh dazu das ich Mist gebaut habe.


----------



## Magogan (1. Februar 2012)

Wie alt bist du, Olli?


----------



## Olliruh (1. Februar 2012)

17


----------



## Magogan (1. Februar 2012)

Jetzt fühl ich mich alt, bin 18 ... 1/5


----------



## Kamsi (1. Februar 2012)

wie niedliche 18 jährige die sich alt fühlen ^^

als ich so alt war wie ihr hatten wir nur 33,8 analog modems
wir hatten kein facebook wir hatten poesiealben und tagebücher
wir hatte keine telefone sondern nur telefone mit wählscheiben
wir haben auf dem c64 mit freunden disketten getauscht
wir hatten walksmens und hatten immer ärger mit bandsalat
wir hatten noch richtige zeichentrickfilme und das ferienprogramm auf den zdf
damals gabs nur 5 private sender und auf den lief noch normales tv und kein assi tv
damals gabs noch gute actionfilme und gute komödien die nicht auf politisch korrekt achten mussten


----------



## Ceiwyn (1. Februar 2012)

Kamsi schrieb:


> wie niedliche 18 jährige die sich alt fühlen ^^
> 
> als ich so alt war wie ihr hatten wir nur 33,8 analog modems
> wir hatten kein facebook wir hatten poesiealben und tagebücher
> ...



Jaja... und damals war heute noch Zukunft.


----------



## Manowar (1. Februar 2012)

Kamsi schrieb:


> damals gabs noch gute actionfilme und gute komödien die nicht auf politisch korrekt achten mussten



Letztens lief "Stand by me" (Ist nicht so alt, aber immerhin 87)
Da sitzen die Kinners auch mal in einer Runde und rauchen sich alle eine. 
Mir ging nur durch den Kopf "meine Güte, was für Klagen würden die Heute bekommen"


----------



## Kamsi (1. Februar 2012)

nur noch 3 jahre bis zum hoverboard und schuhen die sich selbst schnürren ^^


----------



## Olliruh (1. Februar 2012)

Kamsi schrieb:


> wie niedliche 18 jährige die sich alt fühlen ^^
> 
> als ich so alt war wie ihr hatten wir nur 33,8 analog modems
> wir hatten kein facebook wir hatten poesiealben und tagebücher
> ...



Also ich mag all die Fernsehsender die ich habe ,genauso wie mein handy und das Internet.


----------



## Konov (1. Februar 2012)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Also ich mag all die Fernsehsender die ich habe ,genauso wie mein handy und das Internet.



Kein Wunder, wenn mans nicht anders kennt *fg* 
Nicht persönlich nehmen bitte!


----------



## Olliruh (1. Februar 2012)

Konov schrieb:


> Kein Wunder, wenn mans nicht anders kennt *fg*
> Nicht persönlich nehmen bitte!



Magst du all die Sachen nicht ,obwohl du es auch anders kennst ?


Ich kenne es außerdem sehr wohl. 
1. Handy mit 15 
2. Erster Internetfähiger PC mit 15 
3. Erster eigener Fernseher mit 13 (schwarz/weiß)


----------



## Davatar (1. Februar 2012)

Kamsi schrieb:


> nur noch 3 jahre bis zum hoverboard und schuhen die sich selbst schnürren ^^


Den Prototypen zum Hoverboard gibts bereits: Lies mich wenn Du englisch kannst.


----------



## Sethia (1. Februar 2012)

Also mit 18 hattest du noch Poesiealben? Also die sind in den 70ern aber schon vor der Oberstufe in den Dachboden gewandert.


----------



## Davatar (2. Februar 2012)

Zu Fuss über Brücken gehn wenns eisig windet: 2/5


----------



## Potpotom (2. Februar 2012)

Alles...
5/5


----------



## HitotsuSatori (2. Februar 2012)

Sethia schrieb:


> Also mit 18 hattest du noch Poesiealben? Also die sind in den 70ern aber schon vor der Oberstufe in den Dachboden gewandert.



Also vor zehn Jahren (da war ich 17/18) gab es bei uns auch noch Poesiealben. Es hatte vielleicht nicht mehr jeder eins und es fanden sicher auch nicht alle toll, aber es gab sie noch und ich hab gern reingeschrieben bzw. reinschreiben lassen.


----------



## Olliruh (2. Februar 2012)

HitotsuSatori schrieb:


> Also vor zehn Jahren (da war ich 17/18) gab es bei uns auch noch Poesiealben. Es hatte vielleicht nicht mehr jeder eins und es fanden sicher auch nicht alle toll, aber es gab sie noch und ich hab gern reingeschrieben bzw. reinschreiben lassen.



Hab ich auch noch aber aus der Grundschule


----------



## Ceiwyn (2. Februar 2012)

Ich weiß nicht ob ich Fußballspielen soll. Ich hab echt Lust, aber bei -8 Grad und Schnee auf dem Kunstrasenplatz ist mir die Verletzungsgefahr eigentlich zu groß.


----------



## Kamsi (2. Februar 2012)

als ich jung war meinte ich damit grundschule ^^ danach war man ja heranwachsend ^^


und was heute die handys sind waren damals die telefonzellen die alle paar meter standen ^^

und internet ist schön und gut aber damals ging man noch mehr an die luft und war nicht mit 12 auf youporn und co

wir haben fussball auf der wiese gespielt und nicht an der konsole das aktuelle fifa

usw ^^


----------



## Sh1k4ri (2. Februar 2012)

Bald zum Zahnarzt ... 999999999999999999999999999999/5


----------



## Kamsi (2. Februar 2012)

shakis hand halt - alles wird gut


----------



## Deanne (2. Februar 2012)

100/5: Hurra, hurra, ich hab mein gestriges Date total versaut. Zu locker rübergekommen, zuviel über Online-Games und Zombiefilme geredet und einfach zu wenig zickiges Prinzesschen gewesen.


----------



## Konov (2. Februar 2012)

Deanne schrieb:


> 100/5: Hurra, hurra, ich hab mein gestriges Date total versaut. Zu locker rübergekommen, zuviel über Online-Games und Zombiefilme geredet und einfach zu wenig zickiges Prinzesschen gewesen.



Nix gegen dich, aber ich glaub die meisten Männer turnt das auch nicht gerade an wenn man darüber redet...
Klar, vielleicht irgendwelche Online-Nerds die sich für nix anderes interessieren, aber wenn man da so generell einen Querschnitt durch die Gesellschaft ziehen würde, würdest du damit wohl bei niemandem landen.

Ich selbst find solche Themen durchaus witzig und spannend, aber bei einem Date würde ich über sowas nicht unbedingt reden wollen.

Aber hier im buffed Forum gibts bestimmt einige Verehrer die du noch daten kannst  also, weiter so!


----------



## Olliruh (2. Februar 2012)

Naja ich meine man sollte immer die Wage halten. Die richtige Mischung ist wichtig, ich erinner mich noch wie wir früher immer draußen Fußball spielen waren und wenn wir dann keine Lust mehr hatten sind wir rein gegangen und haben an der Playsi Fifa oder GTA San Andreas gezockt


----------



## Deanne (2. Februar 2012)

Konov schrieb:


> Klar, vielleicht irgendwelche Online-Nerds die sich für nix anderes interessieren



Wenn es nicht genau so ein Freak gewesen wäre, hätte ich mich auch zurück gehalten. Ich date ja nur solche Spinner. Aber wenn man mit dem Thema anfängt und die ganze Zeit von Saber Rider und Star Wars redet, steige ich halt voll mit ein. Irgendwie hat mich die Begeisterung dann doch überrollt. Ich begreife auch nicht, warum sich Frauen für solche Dinge nicht interessieren dürfen. 

Ist ja auch nicht so, dass es schlecht gelaufen ist, ich raste nur gerade darüber aus, dass die SMS heute morgen kürzer war als die davor und suche nach Gründen. Lächerlich, ich weiß. -___-


----------



## Olliruh (2. Februar 2012)

Konov schrieb:


> Aber hier im buffed Forum gibts bestimmt einige Verehrer die du noch daten kannst  also, weiter so!



Können und wollen ist ein riesen unterschied


----------



## Sh1k4ri (2. Februar 2012)

Kamsi schrieb:


> shakis hand halt - alles wird gut



Danke


----------



## Deanne (2. Februar 2012)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Können und wollen ist ein riesen unterschied



Muss ich das jetzt beantworten? ^^


----------



## Olliruh (2. Februar 2012)

Deanne schrieb:


> Muss ich das jetzt beantworten? ^^



Nein


----------



## Sh1k4ri (2. Februar 2012)

Deanne schrieb:


> Muss ich das jetzt beantworten? ^^



Er traut sich bloß nicht zu fragen :3


----------



## Olliruh (2. Februar 2012)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Er traut sich bloß nicht zu fragen :3


----------



## HitotsuSatori (2. Februar 2012)

Das Single-Dasein ist doch sowieso besser als irgendeine dumme Beziehung, in der man als Frau nie wirklich frei ist. 

zum Thema: Der Winterdienst. Salz, Salz, Salz. Dass die damit das Grundwasser verseuchen und Hundepfoten aufreißen, interessiert ja keinen. 20/5


----------



## Manowar (2. Februar 2012)

Deanne schrieb:


> 100/5: Hurra, hurra, ich hab mein gestriges Date total versaut. Zu locker rübergekommen, zuviel über Online-Games und Zombiefilme geredet und einfach zu wenig zickiges Prinzesschen gewesen.



Siehste mal.. mich hättest du damit an der Leine gehabt 

Dass ich mein Termin nach Deanne hab 5/5


----------



## Ceiwyn (2. Februar 2012)

HitotsuSatori schrieb:


> Das Single-Dasein ist doch sowieso besser als irgendeine dumme Beziehung, in der man als Frau nie wirklich frei ist.



Frag mal mich... ich muss später kirchlich heiraten, obwohl ich diesen Laden absolut nicht ausstehen kann. Ich muss später Kinder haben, obwohl ich eigentlich keine will. Ich muss eine Schildkröte haben, Vögel und ein Chamäleon, obwohl ich diese Viecher nicht mag. Ich muss später einen Hund haben, den ich (von der Rasse her) nicht mag, da meine Freundin keinen Sheltie will sondern einen Border. Aber ich bin dann der, der das Viech fünf Stunden täglich beschäftigen muss - einem Sheltie oder Dalmatiner würden auch zwei Stunden Radfahren reichen. Ich muss in der Südpfalz bleiben, obwohl ich später durchaus beruflich nach Berlin oder weiter in den Osten ziehen müsste/könnte/dürfte. Ins Ausland darf ich auch nicht. Ich darf mir auch kein Tattoo stechen lassen. 

Nicht falsch verstehen, ich liebe meine Freundin, sonst hätte ich es keine 4,5 Jahre mit ihr ausgehalten. Aber trotz allem muss man sich gerade als Mann mit extrem viel arrangieren, worauf man gar keine Lust hat. Durch die neue "Gleichberechtigung" wird zumindest familiär der Mann unterdrückt. Er bekommt Dinge aufgedrückt, die er nicht will. Oder gemäßigter ausgedrückt: Es wird von ihm erwartet, Dinge zu mögen, die er normalerweise nicht mag.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (2. Februar 2012)

HitotsuSatori schrieb:


> Das Single-Dasein ist doch sowieso besser als irgendeine dumme Beziehung, in der man *als Frau oder als Mann* nie wirklich frei ist.



fix'd


----------



## Deathstyle (2. Februar 2012)

Krass, ich weiß ehrlichesagt nicht ob ich das könnte. Ich halte mich nun nicht gerade für unflexibel was sowas angeht aber irgendwann wirds halt zuviel und so einige Dinge könnte ich mir auch nicht verbieten lassen.

+1 
Sh1k4ri

Um nicht ganz OT zu sein: Bafög - ich krieg nämlich keins 4/5 -.-


----------



## Ceiwyn (2. Februar 2012)

Deathstyle schrieb:


> Krass, ich weiß ehrlichesagt nicht ob ich das könnte. Ich halte mich nun nicht gerade für unflexibel was sowas angeht aber irgendwann wirds halt zuviel und so einige Dinge könnte ich mir auch nicht verbieten lassen.



Frauen wünschen sich ihre Männer wie starken, schwarzen Kaffee. Wenn sie kriegen, was sie verlangt haben, rühren sie erst einmal lange darin herum, fügen Milch und Zucker in surrealen Mengen hinzu, pusten - und reklamieren dann die blasse, fade Plörre, die nun vor ihnen steht. Das gilt im Einzelfall und nun wohl auch für eine ganze, als unbrauchbar zurückgewiesene Generation neuer, (angeblich) wachsweicher Männer.


----------



## Ogil (2. Februar 2012)

Das hier Beklagte ist ja nun kein Grundmerkmal einer Beziehung allgemein, sondern bestenfalls (schlimmstenfalls?) ein Merkmal einzelner Beziehungen. Und in solch einer Beziehung wuerde ich mich durchaus fragen, ob das Ganze Sinn macht, wenn ich mich so verbiegen muss, dass ich selbst nicht mehr weiss, wer ich eigentlich zu Beginn war.

Verallgemeinerungen 5/5


----------



## Manowar (2. Februar 2012)

Ogil schrieb:


> Das hier Beklagte ist ja nun kein Grundmerkmal einer Beziehung allgemein, sondern bestenfalls (schlimmstenfalls?) ein Merkmal einzelner Beziehungen. Und in solch einer Beziehung wuerde ich mich durchaus fragen, ob das Ganze Sinn macht, wenn ich mich so verbiegen muss, dass ich selbst nicht mehr weiss, wer ich eigentlich zu Beginn war.
> 
> Verallgemeinerungen 5/5



Ich würde sowas definitiv nicht mitmachen.
Ein gewisses Maß ist da natürlich schon erforderlich, aber soo viel? Nope!

Edit..höchstens für Kate Beckinsale


----------



## Sh1k4ri (2. Februar 2012)

Manowar schrieb:


> Edit..höchstens für Kate Beckinsale



Mit dem Lack-Outfit aus Underworld ? Mhh... mh... 

Naja ich beschwer mich nicht, hab ne funktionierende Beziehung (mit Freiheiten und allem) und bin zufrieden damit. 

B2T: Noch 2 Stunden und 35 Minuten bis zum Zahnarzt... DerDruckSteigt/5


----------



## Davatar (2. Februar 2012)

HitotsuSatori schrieb:


> Das Single-Dasein ist doch sowieso besser als irgendeine dumme Beziehung, in der man als Frau nie wirklich frei ist.


Das sagst Du auch nur so lange bis Du das nächste Mal verliebt bist. Am Single-Dasein ist nett, dass man viel mehr Freiheiten hat und keine Kompromisse eingehen muss, das ist richtig, aber von ner guten Beziehung bekommt man so viel, dass das die Nachteile locker wieder aufwiegt.


Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Frag mal mich... ich muss später kirchlich heiraten, obwohl ich diesen Laden absolut nicht ausstehen kann. Ich muss später Kinder haben, obwohl ich eigentlich keine will. Ich muss eine Schildkröte haben, Vögel und ein Chamäleon, obwohl ich diese Viecher nicht mag. Ich muss später einen Hund haben, den ich (von der Rasse her) nicht mag, da meine Freundin keinen Sheltie will sondern einen Border. Aber ich bin dann der, der das Viech fünf Stunden täglich beschäftigen muss - einem Sheltie oder Dalmatiner würden auch zwei Stunden Radfahren reichen. Ich muss in der Südpfalz bleiben, obwohl ich später durchaus beruflich nach Berlin oder weiter in den Osten ziehen müsste/könnte/dürfte. Ins Ausland darf ich auch nicht. Ich darf mir auch kein Tattoo stechen lassen.
> 
> Nicht falsch verstehen, ich liebe meine Freundin, sonst hätte ich es keine 4,5 Jahre mit ihr ausgehalten. Aber trotz allem muss man sich gerade als Mann mit extrem viel arrangieren, worauf man gar keine Lust hat. Durch die neue "Gleichberechtigung" wird zumindest familiär der Mann unterdrückt. Er bekommt Dinge aufgedrückt, die er nicht will. Oder gemäßigter ausgedrückt: Es wird von ihm erwartet, Dinge zu mögen, die er normalerweise nicht mag.


Müssen musst Du gar nichts und ehrlich gesagt klingts für mich gar nicht, als seist Du wahnsinnig glücklich in Deiner Beziehung. Meine Ex und ich haben uns damals auch nach 3 Jahren Beziehung getrennt, obwohl wir eigentlich gerne zusammen waren. Nur hatten wir komplett unterschiedliche Lebensvorstellungen, was Familie, Arbeit, Wohnort, etc. anbelangt. Da war halt irgendwann klar, dass auf Dauer einer von beiden unglücklich würde. Also haben wir uns in Freundschaft getrennt und sehen uns auch heute noch oft, nur halt dass wir jetzt Freunde sind. In einer Zeit in der 50% aller Ehen geschieden sind lasse ich mich definitiv auf keine wirklich lange Beziehung ein, auf der von vorne herein klar ist, dass wir wie Ying und Yang funktionieren. Aber wenn man einen Menschen hat, der nicht das komplette Gegenteil von einem selbst ist und mit dem man auch gut gegenseitig Kompromisse eingehen kann, der mehr oder weniger ähnliche Vorstellungen von der gemeinsamen Zukunft hat, dann sollte man alles dafür tun, mit ihm zusammenzubleiben.


----------



## Olliruh (2. Februar 2012)

Countdown of Death


----------



## Reflox (2. Februar 2012)

Mein Bruder 5/5

Er ist der Beste, er kanns am besten, er weisses am besten. Der ist schlimmer als die grösste Zicke der Welt die gerade ihre Tage und eine Trennung hinter sich hat.
Er vergräult alle damit! Er macht den Mund auf und alle sind weg. Weil er wieder erzählen muss wie toll er doch ist, und wie schlecht doch die anderen sind. 
Immer alle anderen sind schuld! "Alle haben irgendwen anderes gewählt, nur ich musste wieder mit dem Klassentrottel in die Gruppe" Verdammt, er ist der Klassentrottel der übrig geblieben ist.
Aber nein, er ist ja der Tollste! Es kann gar nicht sein, dass er der Klassentrottel ist! Er ist doch am besten, weiss es am besten und kann es am besten!



Edit: Und dass ich eigentlich an meinen Warhammerfiguren weitermachen wollte, aber keine Lust/Zeit habe. 3/5


----------



## tonygt (2. Februar 2012)

Das ich eigentlich für die Statistik Klausur am Dienstag lernen müssten, mir das Zeug einmal angeschaut hab, gemerkt hab das ich einiges nicht raffe und jetzt lieber im Internet surfe als zu lernen argg  4/5


----------



## Ceiwyn (2. Februar 2012)

tonygt schrieb:


> Das ich eigentlich für die Statistik Klausur am Dienstag lernen müssten, mir das Zeug einmal angeschaut hab, gemerkt hab das ich einiges nicht raffe und jetzt lieber im Internet surfe als zu lernen argg  4/5



Geht mir ähnlich, hab auch am Montag ne Klausur, zwinge mich zwar jeden Tag zu mindestens einer Stunde, aber irgendwie springt der Funke nicht so recht über.


----------



## tonygt (2. Februar 2012)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Geht mir ähnlich, hab auch am Montag ne Klausur, zwinge mich zwar jeden Tag zu mindestens einer Stunde, aber irgendwie springt der Funke nicht so recht über.



Vieleicht hab ich glück, grad über Facebook noch jemanden gefunden der lernen will. mal gucken vieleicht lern ich da mehr, als wenn ich daheim sitzen vorm Internet. Weil eigentlich hatte ich eine Lerngruppe, die ham aber früher alle mal was in Richtung BWL gemacht und wollen deswegen nicht lernen weil sie das alles schon können -.-


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (2. Februar 2012)

Manchmal muss man sich halt selber überlisten.
Ich bin ja nun in der 12 und muss Punkte sammeln und so hab ich vor einer Matheklausur einfach mein LAN-Kabel abgezogen und es zusammen mit meinem Ersatzkabel nem Freund gegeben.
Die Bedingung war, dass er mir die beiden Dinger erst wiedergibt, sobald ich die Klausur geschrieben hatte. Hat wunderbar geklappt und mir nach der ersten verhaunen Klausur (4-) ne glatte 2 beschert.


----------



## Davatar (2. Februar 2012)

Die Aussage "wir haben beschlossen, es gibt noch ein paar kleine Änderungen im Konzept", die zur Folge hat, dass das gesamte Konzept neu geschrieben werden muss, was bisher 9 Tage beansprucht hat und jetzt in 1 Tag erledigt werden soll: 5/5
WUUUUSAAAAAA!!!


----------



## H2OTest (2. Februar 2012)

"Beispielsweise ist der "Social Mirror", ein lebensgroßer Flatscreen, als multimedialer Spiegel Teil jedes Stores. Mit ihm kann jedes anprobierte Outfit nicht nur fotografiert und gefilmt, sondern auch sofort auf Facebook gepostet oder über Twitter getweetet werden."


haha Datenschutz adé ... 2/5


----------



## heinzelmännchen (2. Februar 2012)

Da will man sich schon einen Film im Kino angucken und der Filmindustrie Geld zukommen lassen und was passiert:

10 Minuten vor Filmstart kommt n Mitarbeiter in den Saal "Leider können wir den Film nicht zeigen, technische Schwierigkeiten,
uns wurde die falsche Filmrolle geliefert, die ist mit unserer Technik nicht kompatibel"


-.- Prüfen die das nicht, wenn die Filme angeliefert werden??!!!!


5/5


----------



## Ceiwyn (2. Februar 2012)

Ich würde Schadensersatz für die Spritkosten verlangen. 

Aber im Ernst, Kino kann man meiner Meinung nach nicht mehr Ernst nehmen. 10 Euro für einen Film, dazu 3 Euro für Fanta und 3 Euro für Chips oder Popcorn. Und dann am besten noch Plätze weit außen und hinter dir ne Reihe Idioten, die das Maul nicht zubekommen.


----------



## heinzelmännchen (2. Februar 2012)

Es wäre eigentlich alles perfekt gewesen, waren nur ca. 15 Leute im Film, wir hatten Plätze in der letzten Reihe in der Mitte.....


----------



## Olliruh (2. Februar 2012)

heinzelmännchen schrieb:


> Es wäre eigentlich alles perfekt gewesen, waren nur ca. 15 Leute im Film, wir hatten Plätze in der letzten Reihe in der Mitte.....






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## heinzelmännchen (2. Februar 2012)

Aha, du hast also gesehen, wie ich mit 3 Kumpels gewartet habe, bis der Film anfängt?


----------



## Deanne (2. Februar 2012)

5/5: Diese SPACKOS von DHL haben mein versichertes Paket verschlampt und weigern sich jetzt, es zu ersetzen.


----------



## win3ermute (2. Februar 2012)

Skype und Ubuntu - bei meinem ein wenig älterem Laptop ist ein abgehackter Sound, der nur bei Skype auftritt, einfach nicht wegzubekommen. Damit hat sich Linux leider erledigt...


----------



## Konov (2. Februar 2012)

heinzelmännchen schrieb:


> Da will man sich schon einen Film im Kino angucken und der Filmindustrie Geld zukommen lassen und was passiert:
> 
> 10 Minuten vor Filmstart kommt n Mitarbeiter in den Saal "Leider können wir den Film nicht zeigen, technische Schwierigkeiten,
> uns wurde die falsche Filmrolle geliefert, die ist mit unserer Technik nicht kompatibel"
> ...



Megafail!

Ich gebe Ceiwyn Recht, das ganze Kino Gedönse ist es sowieso nicht mehr wert.
Alles viel zu teuer geworden, lohnt sich nur noch für richtig gute Filme. Und selbst die schau ich dann doch lieber in heimischer Umgebung.


----------



## Olliruh (2. Februar 2012)

Konov schrieb:


> Megafail!
> 
> Ich gebe Ceiwyn Recht, das ganze Kino Gedönse ist es sowieso nicht mehr wert.
> Alles viel zu teuer geworden, lohnt sich nur noch für richtig gute Filme. Und selbst die schau ich dann doch lieber in heimischer Umgebung.



Das letzte mal im Kino war ich mit meiner "Ex-Freundin". Das ist auch der einzig wirkliche Grund noch ins Kino zugehen.


----------



## Magogan (2. Februar 2012)

heinzelmännchen schrieb:


> Da will man sich schon einen Film im Kino angucken und der Filmindustrie Geld zukommen lassen und was passiert:
> 
> 10 Minuten vor Filmstart kommt n Mitarbeiter in den Saal "Leider können wir den Film nicht zeigen, technische Schwierigkeiten,
> uns wurde die falsche Filmrolle geliefert, die ist mit unserer Technik nicht kompatibel"
> ...


Das hab ich auch noch nicht erlebt, habt ihr wenigstens das Geld zurückbekommen?

Mir kann das hier zu Hause nicht passieren, es sei denn, eine Bluray ist kaputt ... Kommt aber fast nie vor


----------



## Manoroth (2. Februar 2012)

ich mag kinos^^ viele filme sind im kino schon total anders als zuhause aufm fernseher
alleine das grosse bild und der tolle sound *.* einfach himmlisch

probleme hatte ich noch nie im kino. weder mit der technik noch mit andern kino besuchern (und selbst wen, dann hat meist ein freundliches ersuchen um etwas mehr ruhe gereicht)


is zwar schon etwas teuer (vor allem wen ich mit vor 10 jahren vergleiche Oo die preise sind um 50 - 70% gestiegen) aber für nen guten film zahle ich das gern


----------



## tonygt (2. Februar 2012)

Kommt halt immer drauf an in welches Kino man geht, die Standard Kinos in denen halt nur das "angesagte" Zeug sieht mag ich auch nicht. Wir ham aber bei uns ein Ort weiter, ein Kino wo der Eintritt ungefähr bei 6 Euro liegt, mit freier Platzwahl, auch bis jetzt noch nie Probleme gehabt mit den Plätzen, die Filme sind sehr ausgeglichen, es kommen viele etwas anspruchsvollere Filme, die man sonst nicht auf der Kino Leinwand sieht aber auch bekanntere Filme. Letzten Monat hatten sie z.b. an Filmen die ich sehen wollte, Und dann der Regen, ziemlich beste Freunde, Faust und the Artist. Ausser ziemlich beste Freunde läuft bei uns in der Stadt kein anderer von denen in dem Kino. Diesen Monat hab ich mir zb. fest vorgenommen Drive bei denen anzusehen.


----------



## Legendary (2. Februar 2012)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Das letzte mal im Kino war ich mit meiner "Ex-Freundin". Das ist auch der einzig wirkliche Grund noch ins Kino zugehen.



Fummeln gibts auch billiger als im Kino!


----------



## Ceiwyn (2. Februar 2012)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Das letzte mal im Kino war ich mit meiner "Ex-Freundin". Das ist auch der einzig wirkliche Grund noch ins Kino zugehen.



Hat sie wenigstens gestöhnt?


----------



## heinzelmännchen (2. Februar 2012)

Magogan schrieb:


> Das hab ich auch noch nicht erlebt, habt ihr wenigstens das Geld zurückbekommen?
> 
> Mir kann das hier zu Hause nicht passieren, es sei denn, eine Bluray ist kaputt ... Kommt aber fast nie vor




Wir konnten entweder Geld zurückbekommen oder Gutscheine ausstellen lassen.

Das ganze bestätigt meine Einstellung, so gut wie nie ins Kino zu gehn, war das letzte mal im Kino....hm....
als "Die Simpsons" raus kamen, also schon 5 Jahre her.

edit: ich wollte auch eigentlich nur mal wieder ins Kino, weil ich wegen diesem 3D-Gedöns neugierig war..


----------



## tonygt (2. Februar 2012)

Fuuuuucckkkkkk das ich grad ausversehen eine Nachricht, an ein Mädel, an das falsche Mädel geschickt habe und sie diese Nachricht nicht umbedingt hätte lesen sollen FUCK 5/5


----------



## heinzelmännchen (2. Februar 2012)

tonygt schrieb:


> Fuuuuucckkkkkk das ich grad ausversehen eine Nachricht, an ein Mädel, an das falsche Mädel geschickt habe und sie diese Nachricht nicht umbedingt hätte lesen sollen FUCK 5/5



Oha, das ist bitter. Dann prophezeie ich Dir, dass die nächsten Tage und Wochen Dich ganz schön auf Trab halten werden


----------



## tonygt (2. Februar 2012)

heinzelmännchen schrieb:


> Oha, das ist bitter. Dann prophezeie ich Dir, dass die nächsten Tage und Wochen Dich ganz schön auf Trab halten werden



Ja mal gucken oder sie ignoriert mich jetzt einfach vollkommend, dass Frauen immer so schwer einzuschätzen sind fuck. Ich könnt mir so in der Arsch beissen und ich weiß nicht wies passiert ist, da sogar der Betreff noch der selbe war, wie von der Message auf dich ich antworten wollte aber aus welchem Grund auch immer hat sich die Empfängering geändert arggg. Rage fuck, Kopf->Tisch, *Tastatur zerbeis* so ein Shit. 
Fazit nicht soviele Sachen auf einmal als Mann machen


----------



## yves1993 (3. Februar 2012)

-17°/5


----------



## Manowar (3. Februar 2012)

Bei uns im Kino wars mal lustig.
Haben uns nen Film angeschaut und auf einmal ging nichts weiter. Wollte ich raus zum pullern und da waren 2 Angestellte.
Ich fragte "Seit wann werden im Kino denn Pausen gemacht?" Da sind sie ziemlich geflitzt


----------



## Olliruh (3. Februar 2012)

AÖ-Ravenation schrieb:


> Fummeln gibts auch billiger als im Kino!



Das 1. Date kann ruhig was besonderes sein.


----------



## HitotsuSatori (3. Februar 2012)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Das 1. Date kann ruhig was besonderes sein.



Kino. Was ist daran besonders?


----------



## Olliruh (3. Februar 2012)

HitotsuSatori schrieb:


> Kino. Was ist daran besonders?



Naja da ich nie ins Kino gehe (und sie ebenfalls nicht) war es schon was besonderes.

BTT:
Mein "Stop ACTA/What is ACTA"-Link ,den ich auf Facebook geteilt habe wurde mehrfach gelöscht. 
100/5


----------



## H2OTest (3. Februar 2012)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Naja da ich nie ins Kino gehe (und sie ebenfalls nicht) war es schon was besonderes.
> 
> BTT:
> Mein "Stop ACTA/What is ACTA"-Link ,den ich auf Facebook geteilt habe wurde mehrfach gelöscht.
> 100/5



Jo das Prob hatte ich auch. 3/5

Vllt bin ich in Hannoi mitn paar Kumpels Und ner Guy Fawkes Maske dabei.


----------



## Olliruh (3. Februar 2012)

Ich bin (wenn ich wieder gesund bin) in Dortmund dabei.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (3. Februar 2012)

Seit heute Morgen durchgehend Kopfschmerzen gehabt, will nur noch schlafen  5/5


----------



## HitotsuSatori (3. Februar 2012)

Mein Hund hat sich gerade die linke Vorderpfote irgendworan (ich tippe auf den Split) aufgerissen und den ganzen Hausflur und die halbe Wohnung vollgeblutet. Sah aus wie ein kleines Massaker. 10/5


----------



## zoizz (3. Februar 2012)

Das "angebliche" Guttenberg-Torten-Attentat.
Wer sitzt brav mit beiden Händen auf dem Tisch und schaut nicht hoch, wenn jemand mit einer Torte neben mir langgeht - in einer Kneipe? Und wer macht nichtmal die winzigste Andeutung einer Gegenwehr, nachdem man überraschenderweise eine Torte ins Gesicht gedrückt bekommen hat? 

Meiner Meinung nach hat Gutti in Amiland verdammt gute PR- und Reputationsberater auftreiben können.

Amen and God save the Internet.


----------



## Olliruh (3. Februar 2012)

Ändert doch nichts daran das er ne Torte ins Gesicht bekommen hat DDD


----------



## Ceiwyn (3. Februar 2012)

Ich finde schon gar keine Superlative mehr dafür, wie sehr ich Origin hasse. Da meint man als Entwickler, man muss der Community unbedingt irgendeinen Softwareschrott präsentieren und sorgt dann nicht mal dafür, dass es ordnungsgemäß funktioniert. Habe es jetzt seit BF 3 - Release und es hat eigentlich immer irgendwelche Fehler verursacht. Mal waren es Kleinigkeiten, mal ist es wie jetzt, dass ich seit einer halben Stunde versuche, es zu starten. Jedes mal hängt es sich auf. Und wenn ich dann mal drin bin, stürzt garantiert das "Battlelog" ab und der Spaß geht von vorne los.


----------



## win3ermute (3. Februar 2012)

Daß mein betagter Sony-DAT sich (zumindest vorläufig; es sei denn, ich kann noch ein paar Ersatzteile auftreiben) gehimmelt hat. Wobei es dennoch ein ganz klein wenig witzig war, daß das Teil beim Tape-entfernen gleich mal Teile seines Antriebes mit herausgespuckt hat...

It's not a bug - it's a Sony...

Edit: Und daß ich meinen Freitag-Abend damit verbringen darf, allen möglichen Kram auf DVDs wechzubrennen, weil ich wieder mal die HDD vollgemüllt habe, regt mich irgendwie auch auf. BLARGH!

Edit2: Und daß der interne Brenner nun gerade wohl auch den Geist aufgegeben hat - glücklicherweise hat man ja noch Ersatz! Ich sollte eventuell heute die Finger von irgendwelchen elektrischen Sachen lassen...


----------



## Ceiwyn (4. Februar 2012)

Ich hasse mein gurkiges Internet... normalerweise ganze 380 KBs, derzeit schwankts zwischen 50 und 150...


----------



## Legendary (4. Februar 2012)

win3ermute schrieb:


> Daß mein betagter Sony-DAT sich (zumindest vorläufig; es sei denn, ich kann noch ein paar Ersatzteile auftreiben) gehimmelt hat. Wobei es dennoch ein ganz klein wenig witzig war, daß das Teil beim Tape-entfernen gleich mal Teile seines Antriebes mit herausgespuckt hat...
> 
> It's not a bug - it's a Sony...



Was kann denn jetzt Sony dafür, dass ein uraltes Bandlaufwerk irgendwann mal den Geist aufgibt?! Und ja, ich bin Sony Fan. Bis auf die Misere mit dem PSN halte ich eigentlich große Stücke auf Technik und Qualität. 


Das eklige beschissen kalte Wetter derzeit 4/5


----------



## Ol@f (4. Februar 2012)

Shit, die Klausur heut war ziemlich schwierig. Das mieseste jedoch ist, 2 von den 3 krasseren Aufgaben hatten wir mal zufällig in einer Übung und ich konnte se net mehr so ganz :< 5/5


----------



## Sh1k4ri (4. Februar 2012)

Erkältet - WTF ?! 1098654321/5


----------



## Kamsi (4. Februar 2012)

kopfweh 5/5

ich verwechsel atm die pincodes von wow und swtor 1/5


----------



## Deanne (4. Februar 2012)

Ich bin auf ne Party eingeladen und will gleich los, habe aber ÜBERHAUPT KEINE Lust.


----------



## Ceiwyn (4. Februar 2012)

Deanne schrieb:


> Ich bin auf ne Party eingeladen und will gleich los, habe aber ÜBERHAUPT KEINE Lust.



Dann hättest du die Einladung nicht annehmen sollen. Oder konntest du mal wieder nicht "nein" sagen?


----------



## Magogan (4. Februar 2012)

Deanne schrieb:


> Ich bin auf ne Party eingeladen und will gleich los, habe aber ÜBERHAUPT KEINE Lust.


Du kannst auch zu mir kommen und Monsters vs. Aliens gucken


----------



## Konov (4. Februar 2012)

Deanne schrieb:


> Ich bin auf ne Party eingeladen und will gleich los, habe aber ÜBERHAUPT KEINE Lust.



Schlussfolgerung: Du gehst nicht hin.

ist das so schwer? ^^


----------



## Sethia (4. Februar 2012)

Die Medien haben mal wieder was ausgebuddelt bezüglich unseres Bundespräsidenten. Konnte einen Skoda um 0,5% günstiger leasen als üblich. Na au weia!

5/5

Jeder, wirklich jeder der einen Krisen sicheres Einkommen hat kriegt die Leasinggeber im Preis gedrückt - was bitte ist daran nun schon wieder Vorteilnahme? Ich versteh es nicht.


----------



## Magogan (4. Februar 2012)

Sethia schrieb:


> Die Medien haben mal wieder was ausgebuddelt bezüglich unseres Bundespräsidenten. Konnte einen Skoda um 0,5% günstiger leasen als üblich. Na au weia!
> 
> 5/5
> 
> Jeder, wirklich jeder der einen Krisen sicheres Einkommen hat kriegt die Leasinggeber im Preis gedrückt - was bitte ist daran nun schon wieder Vorteilnahme? Ich versteh es nicht.


Die haben wohl alle zu viel Zentis-Marmelade gegessen


----------



## win3ermute (4. Februar 2012)

Diese völlig überzogene und dämliche "Urheberrechts-Überprüfung" von YT und Konsorten: Da lädt man ein Schnippselchen eines Filmes aus dem Public-Domain-Bereich hoch und dann wird der Audiotrack deaktiviert, weil möglicherweise Warner Rechte halten könnte (DVD stammt zwar von MGM und aus den Staaten, aber wen interessiert das schon).

Fazit: Warner? Bewußt kaufe ich nix mehr von euch! Es reicht langsam...


----------



## Olliruh (4. Februar 2012)

win3ermute schrieb:


> Diese völlig überzogene und dämliche "Urheberrechts-Überprüfung" von YT und Konsorten: Da lädt man ein Schnippselchen eines Filmes aus dem Public-Domain-Bereich hoch und dann wird der Audiotrack deaktiviert, weil möglicherweise Warner Rechte halten könnte (DVD stammt zwar von MGM und aus den Staaten, aber wen interessiert das schon).
> 
> Fazit: Warner? Bewußt kaufe ich nix mehr von euch! Es reicht langsam...



Sagen dir die Worte Sopa/Pipa und Acta was ?


----------



## Millijana (4. Februar 2012)

Dass ich einfach absolut keinen Bock mehr auf diese fucking Facharbeit habe... Immer wenn man nochmal kurz was nachliest, findet man wieder tausend Aspekte, die noch mit rein könnten... dämlicher Kack! 14/5


----------



## NoHeroIn (5. Februar 2012)

Dass die einzige Schere, die sich in meinem Haushalt findet, mit irgendwelchem Klebezeug verkelbt ist und sich kaum noch benutzen lässt. FUUU! 1/5


----------



## Deanne (5. Februar 2012)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Dann hättest du die Einladung nicht annehmen sollen. Oder konntest du mal wieder nicht "nein" sagen?



Ich kann sehr gut "Nein" sagen, wenn ich etwas partout nicht will. Wenn es um enge Freunde geht, gebe ich gerne mal nach, aber ich bin keine naive Idiotin, die sich ausnutzen lässt. Und der Gastgeber ist der unsympathische Freund einer Freundin, insofern ist es mir scheißegal, was der sich denkt.

Als ich letzten Monat eingeladen wurde, hatte ich aber auch noch echt Lust auf die Fete. Weißt du immer, wie deine Motivation vier Wochen später ist? Wahrscheinlich nicht. 

Ich hab einfach wenig Bock gehabt, in der Kälte noch bis an den Arsch der Welt zu fahren, aber zuhause rumhängen war irgendwie auch keine Option. Also bin ich hingefahren und es war ganz okay.


----------



## Olliruh (5. Februar 2012)

Arsch der Welt ist Breckerfeld


----------



## Sh1k4ri (5. Februar 2012)

Hagen ist der Arsch der Welt :3


----------



## Manowar (5. Februar 2012)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Hagen ist der Arsch der Welt :3



Pff..Schalksmühle


----------



## Olliruh (5. Februar 2012)

Breckerfeld > Schalksmühle > Hagen


----------



## Magogan (5. Februar 2012)

Hilter ist der Arsch der Welt! Alleine schon wegen des Namens!


----------



## Ellesmere (5. Februar 2012)

Passauerin Rektorin verbietet Tschüß und Hallo ! 

Das regt mich auf!
Wie blöd ist das denn?!
5/5


----------



## Fordtaurus (5. Februar 2012)

@ Magogan: Gemeinde *Dissen* klingt doch VIEL VIEL arschieger 

hmmm mal Back2Topic

mich gestern mit meiner "Ex" gezofft 5[sup]15[/sup]/5


----------



## Reflox (5. Februar 2012)

Ellesmere schrieb:


> Passauerin Rektorin verbietet Tschüß und Hallo !
> 
> Das regt mich auf!
> Wie blöd ist das denn?!
> 5/5



Soetwas ist super! Genau wie die Tatsache, dass jetzt türkische Namen im Pixi Heft sind und auch Mädchen ohne Zöpfe vorkommen!


Vorsicht, könnte Spuren von Ironie beinhalten!
Das ich als Rassist bezeichnet werde, nur weil Minecraft-Steve auf einem Bild in meinem Video als Schwarzer gezeichnet ist! Was ist das für ne beschissene Welt, wo es rassistisch ist, einen Schwarzen zu zeichnen?
5/5


----------



## Tilbie (5. Februar 2012)

Ich muss noch Hausaufgaben machen 2/5

Is ja zum glück net viel *g*


----------



## Kamsi (5. Februar 2012)

Reflox schrieb:


> Soetwas ist super! Genau wie die Tatsache, dass jetzt türkische Namen im Pixi Heft sind und auch Mädchen ohne Zöpfe vorkommen!
> 
> 
> Vorsicht, könnte Spuren von Ironie beinhalten!
> ...




das ist die geissel der http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Politische_Korrektheit

deshalb darf pippi langstrumpf zum bsp nicht mehr bei zdf gezeigt werden und anderes und wenn dich ein türke halb tot schlägt und ausraubt heisst es gleich armer türke den hasst du bestimmt provoziert mit nem falschen blick und er hätte ja so eine schwere kindheit


----------



## orkman (5. Februar 2012)

morgen uni wieder los geht ;(


----------



## Magogan (5. Februar 2012)

Dass der Typ, mit dem ich Hausaufgaben machen muss, sich nicht meldet ... hab ihm jetzt mal eine Mail geschrieben, vllt. wird die ja beantwortet ... Ich weiß nicht mal, ob ich die HA machen muss, weil ich ja nur 50% der Punkte insgesamt brauche ^^

?/5

Die Firma ExxonMobile, die in Deutschland unter anderem Esso-Tankstellen betreibt, hat im letzten Jahr etwa 1300 US-Dollar Gewinn gemacht ...

...* pro SEKUNDE!* 5/5



Reflox schrieb:


> Das ich als Rassist bezeichnet werde, nur weil Minecraft-Steve auf einem Bild in meinem Video als Schwarzer gezeichnet ist! Was ist das für ne beschissene Welt, wo es rassistisch ist, einen Schwarzen zu zeichnen?
> 5/5


Wände werden auch viel öfter weiß als schwarz gestrichen! Maler sind Rassisten! Muhaha!  Papier ist auch fast immer weiß ... Ich bin ja für eine Schwarzes-Papier-Quote von 40%!


----------



## Kamsi (5. Februar 2012)

das iphone 4s ist in weiss übrigens billiger als in schwarz ^^

und die diskutieren atm derzeit ob man in den kindergärten und grundschulen alle spiele kontrollieren sollte - so soll wer hat angst vom schwarzen mann verboten werden ^^


----------



## Magogan (5. Februar 2012)

Kamsi schrieb:


> und die diskutieren atm derzeit ob man in den kindergärten und grundschulen alle spiele kontrollieren sollte - so soll wer hat angst vom schwarzen mann verboten werden ^^


Der Name des Spieles ist tatsächlich ziemlich grenzwertig, vor allem, wenn es Kinder spielen. Das kann man definitiv anders nennen ...


----------



## Kamsi (5. Februar 2012)

grenzwertig ?

das spiel ist total harmlos - ich finde wir geben heutzutage viel zuviel von unserer kultur auf und biegen uns zu sehr nur um politisch korrekt zu sein


----------



## Sethia (5. Februar 2012)

Magogan schrieb:


> Der Name des Spieles ist tatsächlich ziemlich grenzwertig, vor allem, wenn es Kinder spielen. Das kann man definitiv anders nennen ...


cO

Wieso sollte man das tun? "Wer hat Angst vor dem Mann in Schatten- oder Phantomähnlicher Gestalt" klingt irgendwie, bescheuert.


----------



## tonygt (5. Februar 2012)

Angst vorm Bösen Mann wäre eine alternative. Abgesehen davon finde ich es stellenweise schon arg übertrieben, was derzeit stellenweise abezogen wird, um Gesellschaftlich korrekt zu sein.


----------



## Magogan (5. Februar 2012)

Ka, ich muss bei "schwarzer Mann" an Dunkelhäutige denken. Aber gibt schlimmeres als dieses Spiel ...


----------



## Slayed (5. Februar 2012)

Kamsi schrieb:


> grenzwertig ?
> 
> das spiel ist total harmlos - ich finde wir geben heutzutage viel zuviel von unserer kultur auf und biegen uns zu sehr nur um politisch korrekt zu sein



^this 


Wollte ich für die Abschlussprüfung Teil I lernen hab ich bemerkt dass meine Bücher noch in meinem Spind liegen 4/5


----------



## Reflox (5. Februar 2012)

Magogan schrieb:


> Ka, ich muss bei "schwarzer Mann" an Dunkelhäutige denken. Aber gibt schlimmeres als dieses Spiel ...



Ich musste damals nie an einen Schwarzen denken. Ich dachte immer das ist so ein böser Mann im Mantel und Hut. Sowie sich ein 5 jähriger halt einen Spion vorstellt 
Ich meine, es reicht schon das bei uns Kindergärtler hochdeutsch sprechen müssen (bin Schweizer).

Morgen keine Ferien mehr 5/5


----------



## tear_jerker (5. Februar 2012)

Reflox schrieb:


> Ich meine, es reicht schon das bei uns Kindergärtler hochdeutsch sprechen müssen (bin Schweizer).



finde ich ehrlich gesagt vernünftig. der dialekt kann ja gerne zuhause weiter gebrabbelt werden 

das ich eine kleine hausarbeit für eine vorlesung schreiben muss die mit einer modulprüfung abgeschlossen wird.  2/5


----------



## Reflox (5. Februar 2012)

tear_jerker schrieb:


> finde ich ehrlich gesagt vernünftig. der dialekt kann ja gerne zuhause weiter gebrabbelt werden
> 
> das ich eine kleine hausarbeit für eine vorlesung schreiben muss die mit einer modulprüfung abgeschlossen wird. 2/5



Dialekt? Bitch please ich bin Schweizer, das ist kein Dialekt mehr.


----------



## Alux (5. Februar 2012)

mal wieder meine Eltern 1001/5

Die Sachlage: nächsten Samstag feiert mein Vater Geburtstag (ab 11 Uhr) und ich hatte vor am Abend in die Stadt gehen, Kumpel feiert Geburtstag und dann halt mit Taxi heim. War kein Problem. Heut hat das große Jammern angefangen, sie machen sich Sorgen was ist wenn zu lange auf ein Taxi warten muss (am gleichen Abend ist ein Ball) und wenn ich zu lange warten müsste wegen der Kälte und es könnte mich jemand niederschlagen und sie haben so Sorgen.

Im Kopf rief die Stimme zuerst nur WTF!!! und dann EGAAAL!!! aber nachdem ich mir 10 Min Sorgen vortragen angehört hab, hab ich halt gesagt ich geh nicht damit ich endlich wieder meine verdammte Ruhe hab.


----------



## Magogan (5. Februar 2012)

Alux schrieb:


> mal wieder meine Eltern 1001/5
> 
> Die Sachlage: nächsten Samstag feiert mein Vater Geburtstag (ab 11 Uhr) und ich hatte vor am Abend in die Stadt gehen, Kumpel feiert Geburtstag und dann halt mit Taxi heim. War kein Problem. Heut hat das große Jammern angefangen, sie machen sich Sorgen was ist wenn zu lange auf ein Taxi warten muss (am gleichen Abend ist ein Ball) und wenn ich zu lange warten müsste wegen der Kälte und es könnte mich jemand niederschlagen und sie haben so Sorgen.
> 
> Im Kopf rief die Stimme zuerst nur WTF!!! und dann EGAAAL!!! aber nachdem ich mir 10 Min Sorgen vortragen angehört hab, hab ich halt gesagt ich geh nicht damit ich endlich wieder meine verdammte Ruhe hab.


Angst zur dunklen Seite der Macht sie führt. Aufpassen deine Eltern müssen. Die dunkle Seite verführerisch sie ist.


----------



## Olliruh (5. Februar 2012)

Magogan schrieb:


> Angst zur dunklen Seite der Macht sie führt. Aufpassen deine Eltern müssen. Die dunkle Seite verführerisch sie ist.



try harder


----------



## Konov (5. Februar 2012)

Wird echt Zeit, dass Bayern sich von Deutschland löst.
Den Staat braucht kein Mensch, vorallem dann nicht, wenn sie kein "Tschüss" und "Hallo" mehr sagen wollen. ^^


----------



## Alux (5. Februar 2012)

Konov schrieb:


> Wird echt Zeit, dass Bayern sich von Deutschland löst.
> Den Staat braucht kein Mensch, vorallem dann nicht, wenn sie kein "Tschüss" und "Hallo" mehr sagen wollen. ^^



Servus, Pfiat di


----------



## Sh1k4ri (5. Februar 2012)

Alux schrieb:


> Servus, Pfiat di



Heißt das nicht Fiat ?


----------



## Legendary (5. Februar 2012)

Konov schrieb:


> Wird echt Zeit, dass Bayern sich von Deutschland löst.
> Den Staat braucht kein Mensch, vorallem dann nicht, wenn sie kein "Tschüss" und "Hallo" mehr sagen wollen. ^^



Schön wärs wenn das gehen würde. Soll ich mitm Stammtischgebrabbel anfangen oder doch eher sachlich argumentieren warum Bayern einfach ein tolles Bundesland ist? Tschüss is für die Saubreißen...in Hamburg sagt ja auch keiner hallo sondern moin. Seid froh, dass sich manche Leute wenigstens noch darum kümmern, dass die Mundart nicht ganz ausstirbt. Aber ich weiß...jeder der bayerisch redet ist ein Primitivling in der Lederhosn.


----------



## Olliruh (5. Februar 2012)

Also ich finde um ein Teil von Deutschland sein zu wollen sollte man Deutsch sprechen können und das was ich da so in Bayern gehört habe war schon hart an der Grenze zum Deutschen.


----------



## Legendary (5. Februar 2012)

Haha...ich sprech z.B. perfekt hochdeutsch. In München gibts fast keine Bayern mehr, in anderen Großstädten ebenso...keine Ahnung in welchem Hinterkaff du warst. Klar das in Lampferding und in Hinteroberdupfdorf die Bevölkerung noch ein richtiges bayerisch spricht.


----------



## Olliruh (5. Februar 2012)

Illertissen war ich 

ist bei Ulm aber in Bayern.


----------



## Legendary (5. Februar 2012)

Fassen wir zusammen: Ulm ist schon Bawü

Illertissen liegt in Schwaben...IN SCHWABEN! Schwaben ist nicht Bayern, das sind die Ausgestossenen überhalb des Weißwurstäquators. Wenn ein Schwabe zum labern anfängt muss ich auch lachen. Deren Akzent kann man ehrlich gesagt nicht mit einem vernünftigen Bayerisch vergleichen.


----------



## Olliruh (5. Februar 2012)

Ok dann sagen wir verbannen wir Schwaben aus Deutschland. Dieser Akzent geht garnicht. 
Ich bitte dich die sagen nicht China oder Chemie. Nein das heißt Kina und Kemie. Wer hat die da unten verarscht ? 

Naja ich hab noch Verwandte in Altomünster ,das dürfte Bayern sein.


----------



## Konov (5. Februar 2012)

AÖ-Ravenation schrieb:


> Schön wärs wenn das gehen würde. Soll ich mitm Stammtischgebrabbel anfangen oder doch eher sachlich argumentieren warum Bayern einfach ein tolles Bundesland ist? Tschüss is für die Saubreißen...in Hamburg sagt ja auch keiner hallo sondern moin. Seid froh, dass sich manche Leute wenigstens noch darum kümmern, dass die Mundart nicht ganz ausstirbt. Aber ich weiß...jeder der bayerisch redet ist ein Primitivling in der Lederhosn.



Ich mag Bayern halt net


----------



## Olliruh (5. Februar 2012)

Konov schrieb:


> Ich mag Bayern halt net



Niemand mag Bayern


----------



## Legendary (5. Februar 2012)

Ich mag den Ruhrpott nicht. :>


----------



## Olliruh (5. Februar 2012)

Der Ruhrpott mag dich auch nicht :>


----------



## Sh1k4ri (5. Februar 2012)

Ich mag Niedersachsen nicht ;(


----------



## Legendary (5. Februar 2012)

Ich mag euch eigentlich alle nicht wirklich!


----------



## Sh1k4ri (5. Februar 2012)

Aber...aber.. ich...


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (5. Februar 2012)

Bin mir net sicher ob ich mir den Superbowl ansehen soll : /
Das Spiel wird ja ordentlich lange dauern und ich möchte morgen inner Schule net wie ein Zombie aussehen
Andererseits würd ichs echt gern live sehen -____-
5/5


----------



## M1ghtymage (5. Februar 2012)

SWeeT_mushrOOms schrieb:


> Bin mir net sicher ob ich mir den Superbowl ansehen soll : /
> Das Spiel wird ja ordentlich lange dauern und ich möchte morgen inner Schule net wie ein Zombie aussehen
> Andererseits würd ichs echt gern live sehen -____-
> 5/5



Ich hab Montags immer zur 5. Stunde und nach der 6. aus  und die beiden Stunden die ich habe sind auch noch Geschichte *fuck yeah! Schade nur, dass mich Superbowl kaum interessiert >_<


----------



## Konov (5. Februar 2012)

SWeeT_mushrOOms schrieb:


> Bin mir net sicher ob ich mir den Superbowl ansehen soll : /
> Das Spiel wird ja ordentlich lange dauern und ich möchte morgen inner Schule net wie ein Zombie aussehen
> Andererseits würd ichs echt gern live sehen -____-
> 5/5



Schwänz halt.... oder geh später hin. Der Superbowl läuft ja net jeden Tag. ^^


----------



## Kamsi (5. Februar 2012)

football ist eh nur fussball ohne regeln und wo der ball getragen wird ^^


----------



## Manowar (5. Februar 2012)

SWeeT_mushrOOms schrieb:


> Bin mir net sicher ob ich mir den Superbowl ansehen soll : /
> Das Spiel wird ja ordentlich lange dauern und ich möchte morgen inner Schule net wie ein Zombie aussehen
> Andererseits würd ichs echt gern live sehen -____-
> 5/5




Ich hab hier 3 Kästen Budweiser. (eklig, aber man muss ja Stilecht bleiben)
2kg Burgerpatties (ultra lecker Dinger.. 12€/1KG - und natürlich Kram zum Burger bauen)
Grill läuft um 2300 an
Nen Beamer
Anlage angeklemmt etc
Mein Carolina Panthers Shirt (bald mal wieder irgendwann! )
ESPN für originale Kommentare und kein Sat1 Blödsinn

Gleich müssten die ersten Leute eintrudeln <3


----------



## Ceiwyn (5. Februar 2012)

Dann viel Spaß. Mich interessiert das nicht, ich war heut aufm Heimsieg vom KSC bei -10 Grad, das reicht mir an Sport. ^^


----------



## Olliruh (5. Februar 2012)

Manowar schrieb:


> Gleich müssten die ersten Leute eintrudeln <3



müssten.. 
wenn es draußen nicht -1MrdC° wäre


----------



## Manowar (5. Februar 2012)

Es gibt auch Leute, die keine Mimosen sind


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (5. Februar 2012)

Manowar schrieb:


> 3 Kästen Budweiser. (eklig, aber man muss ja Stilecht bleiben)



Ich hoffe du meinst die amerikanische Pisse
Falls du Budweiser Budvar meinen solltest, fühl ich mich persönlich angegriffen 

Btw: Scheiß auf Schule ich schau mir den Super Bowl an


----------



## heinzelmännchen (5. Februar 2012)

SWeeT_mushrOOms schrieb:


> Ich hoffe du meinst die amerikanische Pisse
> Falls du Budweiser Budvar meinen solltest, fühl ich mich persönlich angegriffen



Budweiser - also Budvar - ist doch mal son geiles Bier!


----------



## Manowar (5. Februar 2012)

SWeeT_mushrOOms schrieb:


> Ich hoffe du meinst die amerikanische Pisse



Klaro :>
So..alle da. Ich bin mal weg


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (5. Februar 2012)

heinzelmännchen schrieb:


> Budweiser - also Budvar - ist doch mal son geiles Bier!



Das wollte ich damit eig. ausdrücken


----------



## M1ghtymage (6. Februar 2012)

Budwasser, bäh. Da ist mir ja Heineken lieber.


----------



## Doofkatze (6. Februar 2012)

Samstag war n Scheiß Morgen ...

Kreisverkehr, relativ groß, also Leute im Kreisverkehr mit Vorfahrt.
Direkt vor mir zieht plötzlich sone Trulla mit Kind genau rein, sodass ich ne Vollbremsung machen muss. Sie schaut mich an wien Auto. Danach gibt sie auf der Straße aber nicht richtig Gas ... Eilig hatte sie es nich ...

Kurze Zeit später im Großmarkt stellen sich insgesamt rund 10 andere Wagen mir in den Weg. Teilweise stellen die Wagen genau zwischen 2 Riesenkisten vom Großmarkt selbst, weil da was ausgeräumt wird.
Ne Familie vor mir ist eigentlich auf dem Weg zur Kasse, aber die Kinder halten sich am Wagen fest oder stemmen sich gegen den Wagen, man kommt nicht vorbei und hängt knappe 30 Sekunden dahinter.

Auf dem Rückweg in der Ausfahrt schneidet mir ein Opa nicht einfach den Weg ab, sondern fährt fast selbst gegen das linke Geländer. Wieder werde ich wie ein Auto angeschaut, wie ich es nur wagen kann (höhö, was fürn Wortspiel), da raus zu wollen.

Ich sitz noch in meinem Auto, werd aber beim Aussteigen von dem Lebensgefährten meiner Mutter beschallt, das er mein Auto braucht und ich den Schlüssel mal direkt drinstecken lassen solle.
So fährt er mit sämtlichen Einkäufen erstmal weg und kommt mitten beim Mittagessen wieder ... Es gibt keinen Nachtisch, da der Quark und die Bananen ja immer noch im Auto rumliegen.

5/5 .


----------



## sympathisant (6. Februar 2012)

wenn ich das richtig mitgekriegt habe, wurde die ehemals staatliche brauerei budweiser-budvas an den anheuser-konzern verkauft.


----------



## tear_jerker (6. Februar 2012)

tear_jerker schrieb:


> finde ich ehrlich gesagt vernünftig. der dialekt kann ja gerne zuhause weiter gebrabbelt werden



als ob die bayern das gelesen hätten, jetzt ist in passau an einer Schule tschüss und hallo verbot xD -1/5 weil es so herrlich dämlich ist^^


----------



## Kamsi (6. Februar 2012)

kaum setz ich die tabletten ab meckert mein magen wieder mal die tage schauen ob das so bleibt sonst muss ich die für immer nehmen


----------



## iShock (6. Februar 2012)

Blöde Unterlagen fürs Arbeitsamt >_< versteht man doch kaum einen Satz... 5/5


----------



## Manowar (6. Februar 2012)

1 Jahr bis zum nächsten Superbowl


----------



## Ogil (6. Februar 2012)

Mit "Six Nations" laeuft doch noch die Maenner-Variante davon


----------



## Alterac123 (6. Februar 2012)

Es gibt einfach keine Jobs für 15 Jährige 5/5


----------



## M1ghtymage (6. Februar 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## H2OTest (6. Februar 2012)

Chemie argh -.- 5/5
berechnen sie die volumenarbeit dieser reaktion für 1 mol (p=1013 hPa, T=298K) -.- natoll ... kp ey


----------



## Millijana (6. Februar 2012)

dass ch hier schon wieder total unmotiveirt rumsitze, anstatt mal aus dem quark zu kommen ... 4/5


----------



## orkman (7. Februar 2012)

ich muss jetzt schon an valentinstag denken ... in meinen augen der beschissenste tag des jahres .... ueberall die paare rumrennen sehen und ihr geschnulze


----------



## Yinj (7. Februar 2012)

Was mich so RICHTIG aufregt?

Menschliche Dummheit


----------



## tonygt (7. Februar 2012)

Das mir heute morgen meine Unterhose auf der Heizung angebrannt ist und es jetzt überall nach geschmolzenem Plastik stinkt  5/5


----------



## Ellesmere (7. Februar 2012)

Ist der Post jetzt eine Anwort auf den Post von Yinj?  

Rückenschmerzen 3/5


----------



## Kamsi (7. Februar 2012)

plastik ?

was für unterhosen trägste nur ^^

Mit Baumwolle wär dir das nicht passiert


----------



## Ceiwyn (7. Februar 2012)

tonygt schrieb:


> Das mir heute morgen meine Unterhose auf der Heizung angebrannt ist und es jetzt überall nach geschmolzenem Plastik stinkt  5/5



Ist auch eher unüblich, als Mann Strings aus Plastik zu tragen.


----------



## Potpotom (7. Februar 2012)

Also da werfen sich mir gleich mehrere Fragen auf... was ist das für ne Heizung und was zur Hölle trägst du für Unterhosen?


----------



## Kamsi (7. Februar 2012)

wollen wir das überhaupt wissen was für unterwäsche er trägt ? er ja ein mann - wär er ne frau wärs ja anders ^^


----------



## Doofkatze (7. Februar 2012)

Als ich den PC Sonntag Morgen zusammenstellte, war der Restposten mit dem Gehäuse noch verfügbar.

10 Minuten nach Zusammenstellung bestellte ich ihn, es wurde per Vorauskasse bezahlt. Nun stellt sich heraus, das in der Bestellung das Gehäuse bereits fehlte und n verdutzter IT-Dienst fragte gerade nach, was der Mist denn soll.

Lieferungsverspätung incoming .

unendlich / 5.


----------



## Deathstyle (7. Februar 2012)

Kleingeld 3/5 -_-

/edit
Achja, ich habe nicht wirklich Platz um meine Bettwäsche und Laken zum trocknen aufzuhängen, auf dem Dachboden frieren die nämlich ein.. -.- 3/5


----------



## Feuerkatze (7. Februar 2012)

Das macht nix, die eingefrorenen Laken werden trotzdem trocken. Weil Wasser ja auch freundlicherweise sublimiert.hier beschrieben


----------



## tonygt (7. Februar 2012)

Kamsi schrieb:


> wollen wir das überhaupt wissen was für unterwäsche er trägt ? er ja ein mann - wär er ne frau wärs ja anders ^^



Das Problem war das Gummiband bei meiner Boxershorts und ich hab ne Heizung die wie ich jetzt weiss extrem schnell extrem heiss wird.
Aber trotzdem Comments=Made my day


----------



## Olliruh (7. Februar 2012)

Schön warm draußen 5/5


----------



## seanbuddha (7. Februar 2012)

Ich: Ramona, du weisst das dein Freund Nazimusik hört die Verfassungsfeindlich ist?
Sie: Ich halt mich da raus.

5/5


----------



## Ceiwyn (7. Februar 2012)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Ich: Ramona, du weisst das dein Freund Nazimusik hört die Verfassungsfeindlich ist?
> Sie: Ich halt mich da raus.
> 
> 5/5






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Olliruh (7. Februar 2012)

Der Lovecalculator hat nichts gutes angezeigt  5/5


----------



## seanbuddha (7. Februar 2012)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Manmanman immer diese bösen Linken! 
achja: CDU Politiker will langfristig die Linken verbieten 6/5
Leninistische Propaganda überall: Internet ist voller Links!


----------



## Olliruh (7. Februar 2012)

Taff gibt nen Kastenbier für 50 Facebookfreunde - ich hab letzte Woche 400 für nichts gelöscht -.- 10/5


----------



## Dominau (7. Februar 2012)

Olli, wollt ich auch grad posten. Aber ich will den Döner haben :/
Übrigens .. Hab Hunger, aber keine lust was einkaufen zu gehn. 5/5


----------



## ZAM (7. Februar 2012)

Dominau schrieb:


> Übrigens .. Hab Hunger, aber keine lust was einkaufen zu gehn. 5/5



Dito


----------



## Olliruh (7. Februar 2012)

Raus in die Kälte und zur Fahrschule omg/5


----------



## tonygt (7. Februar 2012)

ZAM schrieb:


> Dito



Fixed Pizza bestellt


----------



## Kyrador (8. Februar 2012)

Frau ist seit September im Auslandsjahr und hat mir jetzt verboten, mit ihr über Sex zu sprechen, solange wir uns nicht sehen 
-> infinite / 5


----------



## Ellesmere (8. Februar 2012)

Naja, solang sie Dir nur verboten hat mit "ihr" über Sex zu reden ist ja alles ok... ...

Reissverschluss von der Jacke hin  4/5


----------



## Deanne (8. Februar 2012)

5/5: Ich bin meinen Job los. Mein Chef kann mich nicht mehr bezahlen. War mir klar, nachdem ich schon den 2. Monat nur das halbe Gehalt bekommen habe.



Kyrador schrieb:


> Frau ist seit September im Auslandsjahr und hat mir jetzt verboten, mit ihr über Sex zu sprechen, solange wir uns nicht sehen
> -> infinite / 5



Was soll sowas denn? Kann ich gerade nicht wirklich nachvollziehen.


----------



## Manowar (8. Februar 2012)

Das ist doch scheisse -_-


----------



## Potpotom (8. Februar 2012)

Ach du scheisse... hoffe du findest ziemlich rasch etwas neues.

Mein Beileid klingt irgendwie dämlich oder?


----------



## Deanne (8. Februar 2012)

Potpotom schrieb:


> Ach du scheisse... hoffe du findest ziemlich rasch etwas neues.
> 
> Mein Beileid klingt irgendwie dämlich oder?



Naja, wenn man ständig seinem Geld nachlaufen und teilweise sogar auf die Hälfte verzichten muss, hat man irgendwann eh keinen Bock mehr.


----------



## Potpotom (8. Februar 2012)

Deanne schrieb:


> Naja, wenn man ständig seinem Geld nachlaufen und teilweise sogar auf die Hälfte verzichten muss, hat man irgendwann eh keinen Bock mehr.


Da ist was dran. Du wirst ja einigermaßen gefasst gewesen sein, was am Ärger natürlich auch nicht viel ändert. 

Bei mir damals wars unvorhergesehen und der Chef kam mit Tränen in den Pausenraum... "Ich kann euch nicht mehr bezahlen, wenn ihr nach Hause gehen wollt - dann geht." 3 Tage später war der Laden Geschichte aber NIEMAND ist einfach so nach Hause gegangen.

Der hatte die letzten Gehälter aus seinem Privatvermögen gezahlt so dass da zum. keine Forderungen von uns waren.


----------



## Deanne (8. Februar 2012)

Potpotom schrieb:


> Da ist was dran. Du wirst ja einigermaßen gefasst gewesen sein, was am Ärger natürlich auch nicht viel ändert.
> 
> Bei mir damals wars unvorhergesehen und der Chef kam mit Tränen in den Pausenraum... "Ich kann euch nicht mehr bezahlen, wenn ihr nach Hause gehen wollt - dann geht." 3 Tage später war der Laden Geschichte aber NIEMAND ist einfach so nach Hause gegangen.
> 
> Der hatte die letzten Gehälter aus seinem Privatvermögen gezahlt so dass da zum. keine Forderungen von uns waren.



Naja, bei mir wird es etwas unangenehmer. Von der Kündigung hat mir ein Kollege berichtet, mein Chef traut sich nicht, mir das ins Gesicht zu sagen. 
Ich gehe auch davon aus, dass die Bezahlung nicht der wahre Grund ist. Es wird viel mehr daran liegen, dass ich mich dagegen gewehrt habe, dauernd während der Arbeitszeit Botengänge für die Kollegen zu erledigen und den Mund aufgemacht habe, wenn mich unser Azubi für seine Fehler verantwortlich machen wolle. 
Sowas hat man ja nicht so gerne.


----------



## Doofkatze (8. Februar 2012)

Deanne schrieb:


> Naja, bei mir wird es etwas unangenehmer. Von der Kündigung hat mir ein Kollege berichtet, mein Chef traut sich nicht, mir das ins Gesicht zu sagen.
> Ich gehe auch davon aus, dass die Bezahlung nicht der wahre Grund ist. Es wird viel mehr daran liegen, dass ich mich dagegen gewehrt habe, dauernd während der Arbeitszeit Botengänge für die Kollegen zu erledigen und den Mund aufgemacht habe, wenn mich unser Azubi für seine Fehler verantwortlich machen wolle.
> Sowas hat man ja nicht so gerne.




Ich kenn da nen guten Rechtsanwalt  ... In Essen


----------



## Deanne (8. Februar 2012)

Doofkatze schrieb:


> Ich kenn da nen guten Rechtsanwalt  ... In Essen



Ach komm, für nen Nebenjob auf 400 Euro-Basis lauf ich nicht zum Anwalt, das lohnt sich nicht.


----------



## Manowar (8. Februar 2012)

Ich kenn nen gefährlichen Schlägertypen!


----------



## Rayon (9. Februar 2012)

Deanne schrieb:


> Ach komm, für nen Nebenjob auf 400 Euro-Basis lauf ich nicht zum Anwalt, das lohnt sich nicht.



Naja, da dein Einkommen nicht reicht würdest du ja eh nur 10 Euro Selbstbeitrag bezahlen. Den Rest latzt das Amt 

Hab mir so meine 350 € von meienm alten Nebenjob damals geholt, effektiv 340 € Gewinn


----------



## Sokoron (9. Februar 2012)

Die Ignoraz mancher Leute geht mir auf den S*** :-)


----------



## Reflox (9. Februar 2012)

Manowar schrieb:


> Ich kenn nen gefährlichen Schlägertypen!



So gefährlich bin ich doch auch wieder nicht 

Ich werde täglich als Nazi bezeichnet, obwohl ich verdammt nochmals links bin! Ich krieg das kotzen, kann man nicht ein bisschen deutsch sein, ohne dass irgendwelche verblödeten Amerikaner einen Nazi nennen? Die sollen schauen dass sie nicht in ihrer eigenen Schei**e ertrinken! Was ist mit dem Iran,Irak,Afghanistan und Vietnam? Das war natürlich nur im Sinne der Menschenrechte! Ich wusste gar nicht das selbstsüchtiges töten ein Menschenrecht ist! 5/5


----------



## Manowar (9. Februar 2012)

Reflox schrieb:


> So gefährlich bin ich doch auch wieder nicht
> 
> Ich werde täglich als Nazi bezeichnet, obwohl ich verdammt nochmals links bin!



Ist beides eklig


----------



## Deathstyle (9. Februar 2012)

Manowar schrieb:


> Ist beides eklig



Aight. 
Oah ich hab soviel gegessen das mir schlecht ist. 1/5.


----------



## Alux (9. Februar 2012)

Das der erste Ferientag (übermorgen, Samstag) einfach nur verdammt besch.....eiden sein wird @*'"$%/5


----------



## iShock (9. Februar 2012)

blödes Arbeitsamt -.-

hatte heute nen Termin und dann heißt: Blah blah blubb, sie haben uns doch darauf hingewiesen das sie den Termin nich wahrnehmen können.Würde zwar gerne wissen wie, wo und wann ich das gemacht habe aber naja.... Und die Anträge die ich vorher eingereicht hab ham se wahrscheinlich irgendwo verschlampt  1 1/2 Stunden für nichts vergeudet -_-


5/5


Ketchup alle 3/5 >_< 


und da war noch was das mich aufregt aber mir fällt es nicht ein :S


----------



## Ceiwyn (9. Februar 2012)

Manowar schrieb:


> Ist beides eklig



Schade, dass die Welt nicht so einfach ist. Wobei manche Leute sich die Welt auch gerne so einfach machen, was?


----------



## Manowar (10. Februar 2012)

Haarriss im Kühler 5/5 

Hab ein super nettes Mädel kennengelernt, aber wo kommt sie natürlich her? Aus Kanada.
Was geht natürlich so garnicht? Eine Kanadierin!


----------



## seanbuddha (10. Februar 2012)

Manowar schrieb:


> Hab ein super nettes Mädel kennengelernt, aber wo kommt sie natürlich her? Aus Kanada.
> Was geht natürlich so garnicht? Eine Kanadierin!



Robin sieht doch ganz nett aus


----------



## Manowar (10. Februar 2012)

"Sie" sieht noch netter aus, das macht das ganze ja noch schlimmer!


----------



## tear_jerker (10. Februar 2012)

wo liegt das problem bei kanadierinnen?

das ich keine ahnung habe wie meine quanti-klausur für mich gelaufen ist 4/5


----------



## bkeleanor (10. Februar 2012)

tear_jerker schrieb:


> wo liegt das problem bei kanadierinnen?



meistens leben sie in kanada. was ziemlich weit weg ist von deutschland. (vielleicht) oder sie spricht französisch.


----------



## Konov (10. Februar 2012)

Manowar schrieb:


> Haarriss im Kühler 5/5
> 
> Hab ein super nettes Mädel kennengelernt, aber wo kommt sie natürlich her? Aus Kanada.
> Was geht natürlich so garnicht? Eine Kanadierin!



Oberflächlich? Rassistisch? Ur-amerikanische Dummheit? ^^
Wo liegt das Problem bei einer Kanadierin?

Kanada ist das schönste Land der Welt und die Leute wären mir ehrlich gesagt lieber als alle anderen.


----------



## Manowar (10. Februar 2012)

Konov schrieb:


> Oberflächlich? Rassistisch? Ur-amerikanische Dummheit? ^^



This.

Ists ne Neuigkeit, dass ich Ami bin?
Es sollte ein Scherz sein und es wurde auch schon aufgelöst.. sie wohnt halt weit weg.


----------



## Konov (10. Februar 2012)

Manowar schrieb:


> This.
> 
> Ists ne Neuigkeit, dass ich Ami bin?
> Es sollte ein Scherz sein und es wurde auch schon aufgelöst.. sie wohnt halt weit weg.



Achso, dachte du hättest sie in deiner Nähe kennengelernt.
Übers Internet Leute vom anderen Kontinent kennenlernen ist natürlich immer problematisch...


----------



## Manowar (10. Februar 2012)

Ich habe sie ja auch hier kennengelernt.

Muss wohl, wenn ich drüben bin, oftmals ne Geschäftsreise nach Kanada machen 



bkeleanor schrieb:


> (vielleicht) oder sie spricht französisch.



Da hätte ich sie nichtmal angefasst!


----------



## Ellesmere (10. Februar 2012)

Oh, soweit seid ihr also schon ... 

Taxifahrerinnen, die meinen sie hätten überall ein Parkrecht. Sogar hinter meinem Auto! So dass ich nicht aus der Parkmulde komm...5/5
Und das, wo ich eh schon keine Zeit hab 10/5


----------



## Ceiwyn (10. Februar 2012)

Ellesmere schrieb:


> Oh, soweit seid ihr also schon ...
> 
> Taxifahrerinnen, die meinen sie hätten überall ein Parkrecht. Sogar hinter meinem Auto! So dass ich nicht aus der Parkmulde komm...5/5
> Und das, wo ich eh schon keine Zeit hab 10/5



Dafür haste aber Zeit. ^^


----------



## Olliruh (10. Februar 2012)

Kleine 13 Jährige Punks und/oder Linke Pisskinder. Sie werfen ihr Leben weg und haben keine Ahnung vom Leben. 
Sie rufen ACAB und wissen nicht mal was überhaupt ein Bastard ist -.-
Sie gehen "friedlich" Demonstrieren und sobald die Polizei auftaucht schreien alle nur noch ACAB und wundern sich wieso die Polizei mal ein bisschen unfreundlicher wird. 
Wie kann man nur so realtitäsfern leben ? 
Anarchie ist ja soviel besser.. 
100/5


----------



## abc :) (10. Februar 2012)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Anarchie ist ja soviel besser..



Ist sie ja auch.


----------



## Deathstyle (10. Februar 2012)

abc schrieb:
			
		

> http://forum.buffed.de/public/style_emoticons//smile.gif[/IMG]' date='10 February 2012 - 15:02' timestamp='1328884451' post='3224930']
> Ist sie ja auch.



Wieviel LSD brauch ich da so für?


----------



## abc :) (10. Februar 2012)

Deathstyle schrieb:


> Wieviel LSD brauch ich da so für?



Anarchie bedeutet Herrschaft infrage zu stellen oder sie komplett zu verweigern, und das ist für mich Freiheit. Also ist alles andere als Anarchie Betrug an sich selbst.


----------



## Konov (10. Februar 2012)

Vorsicht Leute, jetzt wirds philosophisch ^^


----------



## Legendary (10. Februar 2012)

abc schrieb:
			
		

> http://forum.buffed.de/public/style_emoticons//smile.gif[/IMG]' date='10 February 2012 - 15:02' timestamp='1328884986' post='3224933']
> Anarchie bedeutet Herrschaft infrage zu stellen oder sie komplett zu verweigern, und das ist für mich Freiheit. Also ist alles andere als Anarchie Betrug an sich selbst.



Blablabla...man hat ja gesehen was mit Menschen passiert, die auf dieser Schiene leben wollen, in unserem Land und überall sonst wo auf dieser Erde herrschen Gesetze und die hat verdammt nochmal auch jeder einzuhalten.  


Egal ob rechts- oder linksextrem, ich find beides grauenhaft weil da ein Extrem drinsteckt.


EDIT: Achja und btw, Manowar wenn sie geiler als Robin aussieht, MUSS ich ein Foto sehen.


----------



## Deathstyle (10. Februar 2012)

abc schrieb:
			
		

> http://forum.buffed.de/public/style_emoticons//smile.gif[/IMG]' date='10 February 2012 - 15:02' timestamp='1328884986' post='3224933']
> Anarchie bedeutet Herrschaft infrage zu stellen oder sie komplett zu verweigern, und das ist für mich Freiheit. Also ist alles andere als Anarchie Betrug an sich selbst.



Das ist aber eine sehr romantische Definition 



AÖ-Ravenation schrieb:


> EDIT: Achja und btw, Manowar wenn sie geiler als Robin aussieht, MUSS ich ein Foto sehen.



+1! ^^


----------



## tear_jerker (10. Februar 2012)

sind wir mal ehrlich, lily ist geiler. vorallem in den späteren staffeln wirkt robin ziemlich verbraucht :/


----------



## abc :) (10. Februar 2012)

Deathstyle schrieb:


> Das ist aber eine sehr romantische Definition



Nö, nur die Wahrheit wenn man es schafft Anarchie und Anomie zu unterscheiden.


----------



## Dominau (10. Februar 2012)

tear_jerker schrieb:


> sind wir mal ehrlich, lily ist geiler. vorallem in den späteren staffeln wirkt robin ziemlich verbraucht :/



Find ich auch. Lilly sieht einfach besser aus.

Topic: Muss noch bis Mittwoch arbeiten, dann fängt mein Wochenende erster an :/ 3/5.


----------



## Kamsi (10. Februar 2012)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Kleine 13 Jährige Punks und/oder Linke Pisskinder. Sie werfen ihr Leben weg und haben keine Ahnung vom Leben.
> Sie rufen ACAB und wissen nicht mal was überhaupt ein Bastard ist -.-






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ich finde robin am besten - lilly ist langweilig


----------



## Manowar (10. Februar 2012)

AÖ-Ravenation schrieb:


> EDIT: Achja und btw, Manowar wenn sie geiler als Robin aussieht, MUSS ich ein Foto sehen.



Meine!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (10. Februar 2012)

Manowar schrieb:


> Meine!



Ach der hat doch ne Freundin   (oder ? o)


----------



## seanbuddha (10. Februar 2012)

Ihr habt alle keine Chance...ich hatte Französisch in der Schule!
Je suis un arbre!


----------



## Edou (10. Februar 2012)

That Awkward moment, you write with old friends and they write as shitty as they talk...

1/5


----------



## Sh1k4ri (10. Februar 2012)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Ihr habt alle keine Chance...ich hatte Französisch in der Schule!
> Je suis un arbre!



Frauen stehen nicht auf französisch 

Edit: Außer bei Kanadierinnen, die nur französisch sprechen


----------



## Manowar (10. Februar 2012)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Ach der hat doch ne Freundin  (oder ? o)



Ich hab ne Freundin? 
Ich seh zu scheisse aus für sowas!



seanbuddha schrieb:


> Ihr habt alle keine Chance...ich hatte Französisch in der Schule!
> Je suis un arbre!



Nicht alle Kanadier sprechen Franz.? O_o


----------



## Sh1k4ri (10. Februar 2012)

Manowar schrieb:


> Ich hab ne Freundin?
> Ich seh zu scheisse aus für sowas!



Nein ÄO-Rev.


----------



## ZAM (10. Februar 2012)

Keine Kochideen zu haben 2/5


----------



## Kamsi (10. Februar 2012)

@zam wo du ja in bayern bist ^^

koch das 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9v1pWahsbKI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Legendary (10. Februar 2012)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Nein ÄO-Rev.



Korrekt, kriegst nen Keks.


----------



## Deathstyle (10. Februar 2012)

ZAM schrieb:


> Keine Kochideen zu haben 2/5



Mach Salat. Koch noch nen paar Eier und schmeiß ne Dose Thunfisch rein und du wirst zufrieden sein. 
Yia, in dem Post hab ich etwas Swag versteckt.


----------



## tear_jerker (10. Februar 2012)

ZAM schrieb:


> Keine Kochideen zu haben 2/5



ich hab gestern für meine freundin bruschetta als vorspeise und zitronenhühnchen mit kartofellbrei und speckbohnen gemacht, probier das doch mal


----------



## Ceiwyn (10. Februar 2012)

ZAM schrieb:


> Keine Kochideen zu haben 2/5



http://www.chefkoch.de/


----------



## Razyl (10. Februar 2012)

Der nicht mehr funktionierende ICQ-Gruppenchat 5/5


----------



## tonygt (10. Februar 2012)

ZAM schrieb:


> Keine Kochideen zu haben 2/5



Scheisse, was koche ich heute ?

FÜr Leute mit viel Geld und zeit 
Ich warte noch auf die Studenten Version


----------



## seanbuddha (10. Februar 2012)

Razyl schrieb:


> Der nicht mehr funktionierende ICQ-Gruppenchat 5/5



ICQ ist eh mist!


----------



## Razyl (10. Februar 2012)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> ICQ ist eh mist!



Hm, lass mich überlegen... Nein.


----------



## Kamsi (10. Februar 2012)

tonygt schrieb:


> Ich warte noch auf die Studenten Version



http://www.studentenkochbuch.net/kochstart.php


----------



## win3ermute (10. Februar 2012)

Manowar schrieb:


> Meine!



Heißt das unter erwachsenen Männern nicht "Ich hab' sie aber zuerst gesehen!"?


----------



## tonygt (10. Februar 2012)

Kamsi schrieb:


> http://www.studenten...t/kochstart.php



Das klingt aber net so cool und ist nicht so aufgebaut wie die Seite


----------



## Manowar (10. Februar 2012)

mich ärgert das selbe wie vorhin.. man ey, das ist doch kacke


----------



## Olliruh (11. Februar 2012)

Ja olé schalke liegt schon 2:0 hinten -.-


----------



## kaepteniglo (11. Februar 2012)

Kamsi schrieb:


> @zam wo du ja in bayern bist ^^



Lass das keinen "Originalen" Einwohner der Region hören 

Wenn, dann ist ZAM in Franken. Oder wie die Münchner sagen würden: Südschweden


----------



## Kamsi (11. Februar 2012)

laut wikipedia gehört er zu bayern ^^


ich lese von laurell k hamilton die anita blake reihe erst die deutschen bände seit band 11 die englisch

die bücher sind im horror bereich angesiedelt fsk18 von der handlung her

irgendwie muss die authorin von ihren mann verlassen worden sein weil seit band 11 wird das sexual leben der heldin der romane so beschrieben in einen so tiefen detailgrad das es nur noch abartig ist


und plötzlich sind mit band 19 plötzlich alle haupt charaktere seit band 6 bis 12 die neu hinzukamen schwul oder bi


 blöde authorin schlampe warum zerstörst du deine romane nur weil du ärger mit männer hast und dir einfach sex fehlt 55555555555555/555555555555555


----------



## Reflox (11. Februar 2012)

Dieser ver******* ****** ***** neue Hund TODUNDVERDERBEN/5

1. Er ist ein billiger Versuch unseren alten Hund zu ersetzen
2. Meine Eltern haben gesagt, es gäbe 1. keinen Ridgeback mehr 2. erst wieder einen wenn wir aus dem Haus sind. Tja es ist ein Ridgeback und es hat nur 3 Monate gedauert.
3. Er hat heute versucht mich anzufallen, und alle geben mir die Schuld! Er kam von seinem Kissen herunter und hat mich angebellt und angeknurrt und ist auch mich los. Was mache ich? Ich fang an zu schreien und spring erstmal auf den Tisch. Vom Tisch runter, unter Todesangst die Treppe hoch und Türe zu. Ich hatte Angst um mein Leben! Ich trau mich nichtmehr runter. Jedesmal wenn er mich sieht knurrt er. UND KEINE SAU INTERESSIERTS! "bla bla, du musst dich mit ihm anfreunden bla bla bla" Ich hatte 2 mal engeren Kontakt mit ihm und er hat mich einmal nur angeknurrt und ist einmal auf mich los., er hatte seine Chance und hat sie verspielt. Ich blockiere die Tür mit Kisten, um einen kurzen Moment sehen zu können, ob meine Idioten von Eltern diese niedere Lebensart mit dabei haben oder nicht. 

Ach wir reden hier übrigens von einem etwa 66cm grossen und 40 kilo schweren Hund, nicht von einem Kniestreichler oder einer frisierten Ratte.


----------



## Manowar (11. Februar 2012)

Ne gute Freundin hat so einen und ich liiiebe diesen Hund (außergewöhnlich, weil Katzenfreund).


----------



## Ceiwyn (11. Februar 2012)

Reflox schrieb:


> Dieser ver******* ****** ***** neue Hund TODUNDVERDERBEN/5
> 
> 1. Er ist ein billiger Versuch unseren alten Hund zu ersetzen
> 2. Meine Eltern haben gesagt, es gäbe 1. keinen Ridgeback mehr 2. erst wieder einen wenn wir aus dem Haus sind. Tja es ist ein Ridgeback und es hat nur 3 Monate gedauert.
> ...



Tja, da muss eine Autoriätsperson in dem Moment einschreiten, in dem er das wieder macht und ihn richtig in die Mangel nehmen, dann macht er das nie wieder.


----------



## Reflox (11. Februar 2012)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Tja, da muss eine Autoriätsperson in dem Moment einschreiten, in dem er das wieder macht und ihn richtig in die Mangel nehmen, dann macht er das nie wieder.



Sie haben das Mistvieh heute übernommen, der weiss noch garnicht wer hier dem anderen in den Arsch tretet.


----------



## Ceiwyn (12. Februar 2012)

Naja, gerade die Leute, die am wenigsten mit Tieren zurechtkommen, brauchen die gefährlichsten Viecher. Ein Ridgeback rennt einmal gegen dich und das wars dann. Bei einem Yorkshire könnt mans ja noch verstehen, den kickt man im Notfall einfach weg...


----------



## kaepteniglo (12. Februar 2012)

Live-Sendezeiten von US-Sport 0,5/5


----------



## Hordlerkiller (12. Februar 2012)

jepp super bowl um 01:30 in der nacht 66/5


----------



## kaepteniglo (12. Februar 2012)

Ach der Super Bowl um 00:30 Uhr ging ja noch, ist ja eh nur 1x im Jahr.

Ich spreche eher von der NHL & MLB 

Die Spiele meines favorisierten NHL-Teams beginnen meistens 1 oder 2 Uhr. MLB-Spiele finden ja manchmal auch schon 19 Uhr statt 

Aber naja, ich bin ja selber schuld, dass ich die Spiele LIVE sehen will. Die Nachtspiele schau ich mir aber nur Freitag/Samstag manchmal auch Sonntag an


----------



## Reflox (12. Februar 2012)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Naja, gerade die Leute, die am wenigsten mit Tieren zurechtkommen, brauchen die gefährlichsten Viecher. Ein Ridgeback rennt einmal gegen dich und das wars dann. Bei einem Yorkshire könnt mans ja noch verstehen, den kickt man im Notfall einfach weg...



Wir hatten vorhin schonmal einen Ridgeback, und den hatten wir super unter Kontrolle. Der hat sich mir gleich untergestellt, ohne dass ich ihm zuerst zeigen musste dass ich über ihm stehe. Aber dieser jetzt, der HASST mich! Er hat es mit allen gut, aber bei mir wird er aggressiv! Wenn er mich sieht, winkelt er schon den Mund an, um gleich wieder losbellen und zu knurren. Sobald er mich sieht, will er auf mich los. Zum Glück hört er jetzt auf meinen Vater, aber ich trau dem Vieh nicht über den Weg.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (12. Februar 2012)

Übelkeit 5/5


----------



## Olliruh (12. Februar 2012)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Übelkeit 5/5


----------



## Olliruh (12. Februar 2012)

AÖ-Ravenation schrieb:


> Du hattest gerade Sex? GZ!



Nein 
Das steht für : Doesn't matter (will) have sex


----------



## Manowar (13. Februar 2012)

Mein Geld ist angeblich noch nicht da und deswegen wurde mein Kühler noch nichtmal verschickt 
sauer/5


----------



## sympathisant (13. Februar 2012)

mindestens 3/5

krieg n ipad vom chef, soll das ding auch privat nutzen und kennenlernen, um in der firma (n bisschen) supoort leisten zu können. :-( 

ich will nicht.


----------



## Saty (13. Februar 2012)

3,14159265/5

Mathe :S


----------



## Olliruh (13. Februar 2012)

soso die CDU stellt sich also hinter ACTA ... 5/5


----------



## Cannibal Cleef (13. Februar 2012)

Meine Escape-Taste ist abgefallen.... http://nooooooooooooooo.com/

5/5


----------



## Kamsi (13. Februar 2012)

Olliruh schrieb:


> soso die CDU stellt sich also hinter ACTA ... 5/5



war doch klar ^^ das internet ist doch für die kirche eine todsünde und cdu/csu hat doch christliche im ersten buchstaben ^^

die haben ja auch den sontag verkauf im jahr gekippt und bei manchen ländern im dezember verboten weil die kirche sich beschwerte


----------



## worldofhordcraft (13. Februar 2012)

Leute in TF2 die sich anscheinend denken :"Hmmm, wir haben 5 Sniper....einer mehr kann ja nicht schaden." Am besten noch die CoD-Spieler die dann andauern mit dem SMG rumlaufen 5/5


----------



## Selor Kiith (13. Februar 2012)

US-Only Competitions die allerdings für alle bekanntgegeben werden... 2/5


----------



## Manowar (13. Februar 2012)

Und weg ist sie.. 
<- traurig


----------



## Ogil (13. Februar 2012)

Festgestellt, dass ich noch ein MMO-Abo am Laufen hatte - leider erst, nachdem sie das 6-Monats-Abo abgebucht haben 3/5

PS: Und morgen Valentinstag - und ich bin beruflich unterwegs statt zu Hause bei meiner Frau 14/2


----------



## orkman (13. Februar 2012)

dass morgen valentinstag ist


----------



## Olliruh (13. Februar 2012)

Das Frauen ein mal im Monat anfangen müssen zu bluten 100000000000000/5


----------



## Deathstyle (14. Februar 2012)

Was haben 600 Studenten gemeinsam? 
Keine Ahnung von eTechnik..

1/5
War eigentlich keine Überraschung, haha.


----------



## H2OTest (14. Februar 2012)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Das Frauen ein mal im Monat anfangen müssen zu bluten 100000000000000/5



Eine erfahrener Pirate stich auch in rote Meere und so ...


----------



## Cannibal Cleef (14. Februar 2012)

Ein erfahrener Pirat macht das aber nur einmal.


----------



## Deanne (14. Februar 2012)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Das Frauen ein mal im Monat anfangen müssen zu bluten 100000000000000/5



Tja, das kann man aber auch umgehen, wenn man irgendwas plant, wobei die rote Zora stören würde.


----------



## seanbuddha (14. Februar 2012)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Das Frauen ein mal im Monat anfangen müssen zu bluten 100000000000000/5



Kannst dich ja jetzt nur mit nem Trampolin begnügen.


----------



## Kamsi (14. Februar 2012)

trampolin ???


----------



## Manowar (14. Februar 2012)

Immernoch traurig und dazu hab ich mir am Abend noch die Seele ausm Leib kotzen dürfen..
<- traurig und krank ..yay


----------



## seanbuddha (14. Februar 2012)

Kamsi schrieb:


> trampolin ???



Frag Olli, der kann dir das gern beantworten


----------



## Olliruh (14. Februar 2012)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Kannst dich ja jetzt nur mit nem Trampolin begnügen.



War ja ihr und nicht mein Trampolin


----------



## HitotsuSatori (14. Februar 2012)

Wie kann jemand bei 178 Wörtern auf 67,5 Fehler kommen? Was soll man denn davon noch halten? 100/5


----------



## Deanne (14. Februar 2012)

HitotsuSatori schrieb:


> Wie kann jemand bei 178 Wörtern auf 67,5 Fehler kommen? Was soll man denn davon noch halten? 100/5



Sei froh, dass du keine Klausuren korrigieren musst. Es geht noch schlimmer...


----------



## HitotsuSatori (14. Februar 2012)

Deanne schrieb:


> Sei froh, dass du keine Klausuren korrigieren musst. Es geht noch schlimmer...



Ja, das glaub ich auch. *grusel*


----------



## tonygt (14. Februar 2012)

Das ich eig nur schnell Aion patchen wollte um mir mal das Free2play Model anzuschauen und es ein Fehler gab und ich jetzt mindestens 12 Gb ziehen darf. 3/5
Aber ich zieh mir 3,5mb per sec MUHAHAH


----------



## H2OTest (14. Februar 2012)

Es soll endlich wärmer werden! Ich will wieder MTB fahren. Ich hab diese dummen Busse satt! 5/5


----------



## heinzelmännchen (14. Februar 2012)

LoL-Server down 3/5 	=/


----------



## Selor Kiith (14. Februar 2012)

Ich hab schon wieder vergessen, dass man im Internet NIEMALS einfach so einen Link anklickt...

Home Alone and scared like shit 5/5


----------



## Konov (14. Februar 2012)

H2OTest schrieb:


> Es soll endlich wärmer werden! Ich will wieder MTB fahren. Ich hab diese dummen Busse satt! 5/5



Dem schließe ich mich an 3/5

Aber mal sehen wie es Donnerstag wird, vielleicht schon so gut dass man eine Runde drehen kann.
Denke aber eher weniger.


----------



## Doofkatze (15. Februar 2012)

Gestern mal wieder 1 dieser Dota-Matches gehabt, die man am liebsten vergessen möchte. Random Public, ist natürlich klar.

Unser Team hat ein irre starkes Setup fürs Lategame, das andere Team jedoch genau umgekehrt und beherrscht damit das frühe Spiel.

In der Mittelphase jedoch wandelt sich langsam das Bild ...

Plötzlich schreibt ein Teammitglied jedoch, das wir das nicht mehr schaffen ...

Nach einem weiteren Wipe verlassen gleich 2 Leute die Gruppe, sodass unser Schicksal eigentlich besiegelt ist. Kurz vor Ende mischt sich dann noch ein Spieler ein, der die ganze Zeit vor jeder Konfrontation weggelaufen ist und uns hat mehrfach sterben lassen und sprach speziell mich an, das ich eine schwache Skillung gebastelt hätte und ich deshalb ein Noob wäre ...

Hintergrund: Held Luna, gibt 2 Möglichkeiten: 1. ne Fernkampfaura die den eigenen Schaden anhebt, 2. springende Attacken auf mehrere Ziele. Da ich ein unverschämter Lasthitter bin und speziell in diesem Spiel auch 0 Probleme anfangs hatte, plante ich, später in den Wald zu wechseln, um da ungestört zu farmen. Ergo zog ich diese Mehrfachattacke hoch, was dem Typen zum Ende hin irgendwie nicht passte. Es kamen die üblichen Diskussionen darüber, was für ein Idiot ICH doch wäre und wie wenig Ahnung ich von dem Spiel hätte ...

Irgendwie ging mir das mal wieder zu nahe ... Ich habe ja erst einige TAUSEND MALE dieses Spiel gespielt und ne Siegesrate im 90%-Bereich.


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (15. Februar 2012)

Ich habs mal wieder meisterlich geschafft mich von meiner Facharbeit abzulenken 5/5


----------



## skyline930 (15. Februar 2012)

Frauen. 5/5
Schon wieder. 5/5
Sogar schon wieder die selbe Frau. 5/5


----------



## Sh1k4ri (15. Februar 2012)

skyline930 schrieb:


> Frauen. 5/5
> Schon wieder. 5/5
> Sogar schon wieder die selbe Frau. 5/5



Dann such dir ne andere ..


----------



## Deanne (15. Februar 2012)

skyline930 schrieb:


> Frauen. 5/5
> Schon wieder. 5/5
> Sogar schon wieder die selbe Frau. 5/5



Ja, viele Frauen sind unerträglich. Allerdings auch ein Haufen Männer. Das Leben ist kein Ponyhof.


----------



## Olliruh (15. Februar 2012)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Dann such dir ne andere ..



done


----------



## Sh1k4ri (15. Februar 2012)

Olliruh schrieb:


> done



Bei dir ist das überflüssig, du hast jeden Tag ne Neue


----------



## Millijana (15. Februar 2012)

nach einem Tag konzentriertem Bildschirm gucken und schreiben Kopfschmerzen haben 3/5
nach selbigen matschig im Kopf zu sein 4/5


----------



## Zonalar (15. Februar 2012)

Deanne schrieb:


> Ja, viele Frauen sind unerträglich. Allerdings auch ein Haufen Männer. Das Leben ist kein Ponyhof.
> *das Leben ist kein Ponyhof*
> *Das Leben ist kein Ponyhof*



*
**||||
||||
||||
\VV/
\_/
V*​


----------



## M1ghtymage (15. Februar 2012)

League of Legends: Letzes mal 2/13 win/loss an einem Tag, heute 1/9.

Korrigiere: jetzt 1/10


----------



## Olliruh (16. Februar 2012)

Bindehautentzündung 5/5


----------



## Deanne (16. Februar 2012)

4/5: Kotze und Luftschlangen vor meiner Haustür. Ich liebe Karneval.


----------



## Kamsi (16. Februar 2012)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Bindehautentzündung 5/5



Köpft ihn er will unsere Gehirne ^^

Gute Besserung dir


----------



## Olliruh (16. Februar 2012)

Kamsi schrieb:


> Köpft ihn er will unsere Gehirne ^^
> 
> Gute Besserung dir



Vielen Dank 

@Deane noch ist ja nicht Karneval


----------



## Deanne (16. Februar 2012)

Olliruh schrieb:


> @Deane noch ist ja nicht Karneval



Altweiber gehört aber schon zu Karneval. Und wenn du die Massen an Verkleideten auf den Straßen sehen könntest, würdest du mir da zustimmen. 
In Düsseldorf und Köln sind heute bereits zahlreiche Geschäfte zu.

Und wenn wir ganz kleinlich sein wollen, könnte man sagen, dass Karneval eigentlich schon am 11. November bzw. am 6. Januar anfängt, der Straßenkarneval hat seinen Anfang aber auf jeden Fall an Altweiber, also heute.

Hey, ich komme aus dem Rheinland, ich kenn mich mit dem Scheiß aus.


----------



## Olliruh (16. Februar 2012)

Deanne schrieb:


> Altweiber gehört aber schon zu Karneval. Und wenn du die Massen an Verkleideten auf den Straßen sehen könntest, würdest du mir da zustimmen.
> In Düsseldorf und Köln sind heute bereits zahlreiche Geschäfte zu.
> 
> Und wenn wir ganz kleinlich sein wollen, könnte man sagen, dass Karneval eigentlich schon am 11. November bzw. am 6. Januar anfängt, der Straßenkarneval hat seinen Anfang aber auf jeden Fall an Altweiber, also heute.
> ...



Ja also ich hab mich auch ungeschickt ausgedrückt 
Heute sind ja eher nur die Weiber unterwegs


----------



## Doofkatze (16. Februar 2012)

Deanne schrieb:


> Altweiber gehört aber schon zu Karneval. Und wenn du die Massen an Verkleideten auf den Straßen sehen könntest, würdest du mir da zustimmen.
> In Düsseldorf und Köln sind heute bereits zahlreiche Geschäfte zu.
> 
> Und wenn wir ganz kleinlich sein wollen, könnte man sagen, dass Karneval eigentlich schon am 11. November bzw. am 6. Januar anfängt, der Straßenkarneval hat seinen Anfang aber auf jeden Fall an Altweiber, also heute.
> ...




Also in Essen, Hattingen und Bochum ist es jedoch besser als in Köln und Düsseldorf.

Ein Kollege erzählte mir heute morgen (ich Steuern, er Rechtler), das er in seiner Zeit in Köln in einer größeren Kanzlei mit ebenfalls verschiedenen Abteilungen erleben musste, wie er an nem Donnerstag Mittag nix zu Mittag bekam, weil an Altweiber alles um 11:00 dicht gemacht hat (außer natürlich der Rechtlerbereich), egal, ob das nu ne Apotheke oder n Aldi war. Lustiger fand ich jedoch, das der Steuerbereich geschlossen um 11:11 aus der Tür maschiert ist, um ebenso Karneval zu feiern. Verkleidet ... mit Tröten ... zogen die dann eben an einem vorbei ... ins Nachbarhaus, wo ebenfalls ein größerer Bürokomplex (irgend ne Kassenvereinigung) saß.


----------



## Deanne (16. Februar 2012)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Ja also ich hab mich auch ungeschickt ausgedrückt
> Heute sind ja eher nur die Weiber unterwegs



Sei froh, dass du heute nicht, wie ich, nach Düsseldorf musstest. Da waren nicht nur Weiber unterwegs, sondern auch sehr viele Kerle in überwiegend sehr unvorteilhaften Kostümen. Gerne auch im Leoparden-Tanga bei Minusgraden.

@Doofkatze: Wie gesagt, ich musste heute in Düsseldorf etwas erledigen und wollte noch schnell zu H&M. Absolut unmöglich, in der Altstadt war alles dicht. Allerdings sah es auf der Kö zum Glück etwas anders aus, die Bonzen haben wohl auch alle keine Lust auf Karneval.

Ich komme selbst aus Duisburg und studiere in Essen und selbst hier rennen nur noch Besoffene und Verkleidete herum.


----------



## Kamsi (16. Februar 2012)

haste ne super soaker ? dann könntest du deinem balkon die leute vertreiben ^^

knallerbsenpostolen gibts ja nicht mehr zu kaufen und da würde gleich die polizei kommen ^^


----------



## Deanne (16. Februar 2012)

Kamsi schrieb:


> haste ne super soaker ? dann könntest du deinem balkon die leute vertreiben ^^
> 
> knallerbsenpostolen gibts ja nicht mehr zu kaufen und da würde gleich die polizei kommen ^^



Super Soaker schon, aber keinen Balkon. Ich wohne direkt zur Einkaufsstraße hin, mitten in der Innenstadt. Hier kommt man um den Terror nicht herum.


----------



## Doofkatze (16. Februar 2012)

Deanne schrieb:


> @Doofkatze: Wie gesagt, ich musste heute in Düsseldorf etwas erledigen und wollte noch schnell zu H&M. Absolut unmöglich, in der Altstadt war alles dicht. Allerdings sah es auf der Kö zum Glück etwas anders aus, die Bonzen haben wohl auch alle keine Lust auf Karneval.
> 
> Ich komme selbst aus Duisburg und studiere in Essen und selbst hier rennen nur noch Besoffene und Verkleidete herum.



Köln + Düsseldorf sind unsere Karnevalshochburgen, die eben noch mehr Wert auf diesen Brauchtum legen. Das man in den Nachbarstädten davon auch Kleinigkeiten merkt, ist doch immer so. 

Aber der Unterschied ist eben, das nicht ganze Landstriche zugemacht werden, sondern dies oftmals nur dann passiert, wenn der Vorgesetzte auch z. B. Kölner ist und dieses Brauchtum pflegt.


----------



## Olliruh (16. Februar 2012)

Der Tolerance Day auf Pro7 -.-
sowas macht mich echt aggressiv, so gestellt so gefaked so argh


----------



## Kamsi (16. Februar 2012)

tolerance day aktion ist nur eine pr von pro7 media ag ^^

reg dich garnicht drüber auf erst ^^ lohnt nicht


----------



## Olliruh (16. Februar 2012)

Mach ich aber ,Junge die bösen Menschen die über dicke Menschen lachen und über sie lestern also wirklich. 
Aber selber bestimmt nicht besser


----------



## Reflox (16. Februar 2012)

Die Zeichenbegrenzung von Youtube wurde kleiner. Ja kommt, wir schreiben lieber alle unnötige Kommentare dass es 400 likes hat und nur 301 Aufrufe! OMFG LOLZ XDDDDDDDDDD KLKCTH MICH AN, BAI MIR GIPT ES FIDEOS VON MIKAEL JÄKSN WO NOCH LEPT! 1/5


----------



## Hordlerkiller (16. Februar 2012)

Das wenn man nach hause kommt und seine xbox 360 verschwunden ist dan hat sich rausgestellt das mein bruder sie ohne meine erlaubnis 
zum kumpel mit genommen hat den ich noch nicht mal kenne, boah wenn der nach hause kommt. 68686868/5


----------



## Saji (16. Februar 2012)

Origin...

Eigentlich bin ich ja ein Fan von Online-Vertriebsplattformen. Bequem von zu Hause aus kaufen und direkt downloaden, zur Not auch wenn man auf Arbeit ist. Aber Origin bringt mich ehrlich zur Weißglut.

Ich hab mir BF3 gekauft und runtergeladen. Dummerweise landete der Games-Ordner auf C:\, aber das ist ja auch nur logisch wenn Origin selbst auf D:\ installiert wurde. Das ist ja aber nicht weiter schlimm, Ordner lassen sich ja verschieben. Also Ordner verschoben und in Origin den neuen Pfad eingetragen. Dann hat sich das Ding aber selbst übertroffen. Stillschweigend, ohne Meldung oder Warnung und im Bruchteil einer Sekunde, löschte Origin den gesamten Inhalt des Origin Games Ordners, sprich 15GB und 6 Stunden Downloadzeit. Das bedeutet für mich noch einmal downloaden; dieses Mal bin ich aber schlauer, ich lade das Spiel morgen während ich auf Arbeit bin runter und jetzt garantiert auch in den Ordner auf D:\.

5/5


----------



## schneemaus (16. Februar 2012)

Wieso hat Yui auf deinem Avatar so komische blaue Augen o.O


BTT: Hundemüde, aber kann noch nicht pennen gehen, weil meine Tante gleich heim kommt (bin ein paar Tage hier), die mir, solange sie weg ist, ihren Schlüssel vermacht hat 1/5
Aber: Samstag zu ner kleinen Party eingeladen worden, der Kumpel weiß, dass bei mir grade alles drunter und drüber läuft und ich eigentlich gar keinen Kopf zum Feiern habe, der dann total süß zu mir meinte: "Bis Samstag! Und wehe du kommst nich! Dann komm ich und hol dich!!!" -5/5
Alles in allem also hebt sich das natürlich auf und eigentlich freu ich mich x)


----------



## Olliruh (16. Februar 2012)

Hordlerkiller schrieb:


> Das wenn man nach hause kommt und seine xbox 360 verschwunden ist dan hat sich rausgestellt das mein bruder sie ohne meine erlaubnis
> zum kumpel mit genommen hat den ich noch nicht mal kenne, boah wenn der nach hause kommt. 68686868/5



Alter ich würd meinen Bruder nen ordentlichen Abriss geben..


----------



## Saji (17. Februar 2012)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Wieso hat Yui auf deinem Avatar so komische blaue Augen o.O






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Zum Topic: noch genau eine Woche bis zu meinem Urlaub... 2/5 hoffentlich vergeht die Zeit ganz ganz schnell.


----------



## Vyren (17. Februar 2012)

Origin 10/5

Fifa 11 drauf (jaja alte Version, bla bla...) --- Roger!
Fifa 11 gestartet --- Roger!
In Fifa 11 auf dem EA-Konto anmelden --- Roger!
CD- Key (hinten aufm Handbuch) eingeben --- Roger!
...
...
...

*Bitte geben Sie einen gültigen CD-Key ein!   *--- Rog...
*
*...
...
wtf? Hab schon den EA-Sup. angeschrieben, die wollten mir eine E-Mail schicken, das ich des auch offiziell angemeldet habe des Problem... keine E-Mail...

Kurz und knapp... 15/5

Greetings Vyren

PS: Es ist schon wieder Freitag... vergeht die Zeit bei euch auch so schnell...?!


----------



## Deanne (17. Februar 2012)

WIMPER IM AUGE! ARGH!!


----------



## Olliruh (17. Februar 2012)

Dienstag Deutsch LK Klausur olé 5/5
Welcher Spasti denkt sich denn bitte sowas aus ?


----------



## Ceiwyn (17. Februar 2012)

Hmm, ich hatte in Deutsch immer zweistellige Punktzahlen. War zwar nur GK, aber für 11 Punkte im Mündlichen hat es gereicht. Wieso wählt man LK, wenn man das Fach und seine Methoden nicht mag?


----------



## Olliruh (17. Februar 2012)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Hmm, ich hatte in Deutsch immer zweistellige Punktzahlen. War zwar nur GK, aber für 11 Punkte im Mündlichen hat es gereicht. Wieso wählt man LK, wenn man das Fach und seine Methoden nicht mag?



Ich liebe Deutsch nur ich versteh nicht warum man einen Klausur Termin ansetzt nach Rosenmontag.


----------



## Kamsi (17. Februar 2012)

wer saufen kann kann auch prüfungen danach schreiben ^^


----------



## Olliruh (17. Februar 2012)

Kamsi schrieb:


> wer saufen kann kann auch prüfungen danach schreiben ^^



Bleibt mir ja wohl nichts anderes übrig ,aber ob das wirklich sein muss ist die Frage.


----------



## Ogil (17. Februar 2012)

Schule soll halt aufs wirkliche Leben vorbereiten


----------



## Olliruh (17. Februar 2012)

Ogil schrieb:


> Schule soll halt aufs wirkliche Leben vorbereiten



LOL bei uns feiern an dem Dienstag nach Rosenmontag 70% der Lehrer krank.


----------



## Kamsi (17. Februar 2012)

wir reden hier von normalen bundesländern die nicht karneval feiern ^^


----------



## Dominau (17. Februar 2012)

Ein Kumpel der einfach kein "Nein!" verstehen kann .. 5/5


----------



## Manowar (17. Februar 2012)

Jedes mal, wenn du "nein" sagst, musst du ihm eine klatschen.
Er wirds irgendwann verstehen


----------



## Olliruh (17. Februar 2012)

Kamsi schrieb:


> wir reden hier von normalen bundesländern die nicht karneval feiern ^^



Aber wir feiern ,deswegen ist sowas einfach unsinnig.


----------



## Kamsi (17. Februar 2012)

Manowar schrieb:


> Jedes mal, wenn du "nein" sagst, musst du ihm eine klatschen.
> Er wirds irgendwann verstehen



macht man das nicht mit hunde ?


----------



## Ceiwyn (17. Februar 2012)

Kamsi schrieb:


> macht man das nicht mit hunde ?



Der arme Hund. Hunde kann man völlig gewaltfrei erziehen. Natürlich erfordert das, dass man sich mit dem Hund und seinem Wesen auseinandersetzt und eiserne Konsequenz wahrt. Dazu sind die meisten Leute leider zu faul. ^^


----------



## Kamsi (17. Februar 2012)

ich meinte das nein sagen ^^


----------



## SaphirSternchen (17. Februar 2012)

Erkältung ... Und irgendwie will die nicht weg 4/5
Dieses Sau Wetter hört einfach nicht auf 5/5


----------



## Deanne (18. Februar 2012)

100/5: Meine "lustigen" Freunde verschicken mit meinem Handy schweinische SMS und ich darf den Scheiß dann wieder erklären.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (18. Februar 2012)

Schädelbrummen, Übelkeit, und noch irgendwas.... 10000/5. 

All der kostenlose Alkohol, den (wir) gestern als Bar - Aushilfe(n) bekommen habe(n)...


----------



## Konov (18. Februar 2012)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Schädelbrummen, Übelkeit, und noch irgendwas.... 10000/5.
> 
> All der kostenlose Alkohol, den ich gestern als Bar - Aushilfe bekommen habe...



Immer dasselbe Gejammer... ^^

Eine Freundin von mir auch "oh ich hab wieder zuviel getrunken, jetzt ist mir den ganzen Tag schon schlecht"... 
manche Leute denken so weit wie ne fette Sau springt. Als wüsste man das nicht vorher.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (18. Februar 2012)

Willst du damit sagen ich bin fett ?!?! 

Aber hast schon recht.


----------



## Ceiwyn (18. Februar 2012)

Ich zitiere mich mal selbst:



> Ich verstehe meinen Schwager nicht... er ist schon länger arbeitlos und arbeitet nur so halblegal zwei mal pro Woche in einer Kneipe... meine Schwester ist bei der Post und schafft die Kohle ran, für eine Frau eigentlich recht viel. Nur haben sie eben ein Haus, zwei Hunde, eine Katze, zwei Pferde, zwei Autos und ein Motorrad. Dass man da nicht besonders flüssig ist, dürfte klar sein. Jetzt will er sich zu Weihnachten kaufen - Achtung - eine PS 3 und ein Macbook für 1200 Euro. Ich hab ihm angeboten, mit ihm zusammen ein Office-Notebook herauszusuchen, das kostet keine 400 Euro. Denn mehr Leistung hat das Macbook auch nicht. Kostet aber 800 Euro mehr... ich versteh das echt nicht, da hat man kaum Geld und muss es dann für so einen Luxus hinausschleudern. Das bestätigt nur meine Meinung über Apple-Fanboys.



Und es geht mal wieder weiter. 

Man muss erwähnen, dass mein Schwager und mein Vater in der selben Firma arbeiten bzw. gearbeitet haben. Nun hat sein Arbeitgeber noch eine Forderung in Höhe von 14.000 Euro gegen ihn, weil er sich seine Versicherung auszahlen lassen musste und seinen Arbeitgeberanteil nicht abgezogen hat. Das Amtsgericht hat die Forderung schon bestätigt. Mein Vater hat ihm angeboten, es mit 50 Euro nach und nach abzustottern, das sieht er aber nicht ein und ist jetzt sauer auf meinen Vater, weil der "gegen ihn klagt". Ganz allgemein lästert er nur über meinen Vater, teilweise auch über meine Mutter und auch über mich ("jung, dynamisch, erfolgslos" - was ist dann er?". Meine Schwester muss sich ständig Geld von uns leihen, aber er quatscht nie seinen Alten an, obwohl der wirklich Geld hat. Das geht dann gegen seine "Ehre". Jetzt läuft in zwei Monaten das Arbeitslosengeld aus und H4 bekommt er nicht, zudem noch die Forderung von 14.000 Euro. Hat aber immer noch keinen Bock zu arbeiten und pennt jeden Tag bis um 11. Er will noch ein neues Fahrrad, zwei neue iphones, einen neuen Beamer usw, usw. Das Auto meiner Schwester ist immer noch nicht repariert und die Gartentür auch nicht. Das Holz, das er schlagen wollte, liegt immer noch rum, dazu ist er zu faul. Über uns lästert er nur, aber unser Internet benutzt er gerne.

Nun ist die Frage, ob ich einfach den Access Point ausschalten soll. Wäre nur eine logische Konsequenz wegen seiner Lästerei. Er will ja eh nix von uns. Auf der anderen Seite wirkt das natürlich gehässig. Was würdet ihr tun?


----------



## Konov (18. Februar 2012)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Willst du damit sagen ich bin fett ?!?!
> 
> Aber hast schon recht.



Nein ich bin sicher du bist ein echter Hänfling. ^^

@Ceiwyn
Würde ihm mal richtig die Meinung geigen, so wie du es hier gerade getan hast quasi mündlich an ihn... und ihm dann das Internet kappen wäre nur logisch.


----------



## Kamsi (18. Februar 2012)

magen/darm schmerzen und arzt ist erst montag wieder da 

warum wird immer am wochende krank wenn man zeit hat


----------



## HitotsuSatori (18. Februar 2012)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Was würdet ihr tun?



Schwager hin oder her - sei gehässig und schalt den Access Point ab. Und wie Konov schon sagte: wasch ihm mal den Kopf.


----------



## Ceiwyn (18. Februar 2012)

Richtig auf Dortmund, Bremen und Gladbach getippt. Morgen muss nur noch Fortuna gewinnen, dann fließt der Rubel.

Ups, falscher Thread. Nun ists mir also auch mal passiert... traurig, traurig.


----------



## Alux (18. Februar 2012)

Lustlosigkeit
Übermorgen wieder Schule
mal wieder jegliche Perspektiven vergraben
gewisse Leute

alles zusammen 42/5

Edit: Und das ganze Gejammer un diesen Prinzen da, der unter ne Lawine kam 5/5
Ich mein 1.) er ist auch nur ein Mensch wie jeder andere, 2.) er ist selbst schuld, ist ja selbst rein gefahren. Und dauernd heißt es entweder Tragödie oder Drama, meine Fresse ey er lebt doch eh.


----------



## worldofhordcraft (18. Februar 2012)

Alux schrieb:


> Lustlosigkeit
> Übermorgen wieder Schule
> mal wieder jegliche Perspektiven vergraben
> gewisse Leute
> ...



Du hast am Montag Schule? Wir haben da wegen Rosenmontag frei oO

Jedenfalls:

Seit ein paar Tagen krank und es wird kaum besser :/ hab in dieser Woche 4 (!) Tage gefehlt 5/5


----------



## Sh1k4ri (18. Februar 2012)

Rosenmontag ist nicht überall ein Feiertag..


----------



## Ceiwyn (18. Februar 2012)

Mich nervt, dass ich noch zwei Monate Semesterferien hab und nichts mit meiner Zeit anzufangen weiß - außer zu lernen, haha.


----------



## Kamsi (18. Februar 2012)

du könntest skyrim anfangen oder 9gag ab seite 1 ^^ oder falls du eine raufasertapete hast die weiss knubbel verbinden oder in der bibel nachzählen wie oft gott,jesus, heilige erwähnt wird ^^


----------



## Alux (18. Februar 2012)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Rosenmontag ist nicht überall ein Feiertag..



Jup, vor allem net in Österreich, gibt zwar echt geil immer Rosenball vom BRG Viktring aber ist heuer auch gleichzeitig erster Schultag nach Ferien.


----------



## Ceiwyn (18. Februar 2012)

Kamsi schrieb:


> du könntest skyrim anfangen oder 9gag ab seite 1 ^^ oder falls du eine raufasertapete hast die weiss knubbel verbinden oder in der bibel nachzählen wie oft gott,jesus, heilige erwähnt wird ^^



Ich hab schon über 100 Stunden in Skyrim verbracht... ^^


----------



## worldofhordcraft (18. Februar 2012)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Rosenmontag ist nicht überall ein Feiertag..



Stimmt. Hab ich vergessen ^^ Ist einfach so ziemlich immer so für mich gewesen, deswegen hab ich nicht dran gedacht.


----------



## Hordlerkiller (18. Februar 2012)

Das bei animes die als raw also auf japanisch sind und die richten begriffen nicht richtig bis garnicht getroffen werden 2/5

für das ich hier geschrieben habe ist falsch, hab nicht richtig nachgeprüft


----------



## Kamsi (18. Februar 2012)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Ich hab schon über 100 Stunden in Skyrim verbracht... ^^



du könntest anfangen bogenschiessen zu lernen ^^


----------



## Ceiwyn (18. Februar 2012)

Kamsi schrieb:


> du könntest anfangen bogenschiessen zu lernen ^^



Kann ich schon. Aber nachdem ich mir mal bei einem Händler ein Dutzend teurer Pfeile gekauft habe und diese dann nach wenigen Stunden schon zerbrochen waren, habe ich keine Lust mehr.


----------



## Kamsi (18. Februar 2012)

du könntest dir drei freunde schnappen und einen studentenroadtrip machen wie in den amerikanischen komödien ^^


----------



## orkman (18. Februar 2012)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Mich nervt, dass ich noch zwei Monate Semesterferien hab und nichts mit meiner Zeit anzufangen weiß - außer zu lernen, haha.



habt ihr ein glueck ... wir haben bei uns in der medizin nur 2 wochen ... und die wichtigsten faecher sieht man erst in den letzten 2 wochen ... heisst wenn man fragen hat oder es net sofort kapiert ist man am arsch

BTT: dass die klamotten nach ner fetten party immer so stark riechen nach bier und tabak dass man sie verbrennen muss


----------



## KillerBee666 (18. Februar 2012)

Wenn ich am Bahnsteig stehe, vor mir ca 30-40 cm Platz und leute dort langgehen und direkt vor meiner fresse stehen bleiben.. da muss ich mir echt verkneifen (denn das treibt mich dermaßen zur weißglut) diese leute nicht einfach auf die Schienen zu Schubsen... in anderen Situationen am Bahnsteig^^ steht man da irgendwo alleine.. dann kommen immermehr leute.. am ende steht Links einer ganz nah neben dir, und rechts einer so mit 25cm abstand.. ergo.. alle leute quetschen sich an dir vorbei dadurch schubsen und rempeln dich an, und du denkst dir, ALTER ich steh seid 10 minuten hier.. könnt ihr euch nicht woanders hinstellen....?^^

So shit xD!


----------



## HitotsuSatori (18. Februar 2012)

KillerBee666 schrieb:


> Wenn ich am Bahnsteig stehe, vor mir ca 30-40 cm Platz und leute dort langgehen und direkt vor meiner fresse stehen bleiben.. da muss ich mir echt verkneifen (denn das treibt mich dermaßen zur weißglut) diese leute nicht einfach auf die Schienen zu Schubsen... in anderen Situationen am Bahnsteig^^ steht man da irgendwo alleine.. dann kommen immermehr leute.. am ende steht Links einer ganz nah neben dir, und rechts einer so mit 25cm abstand.. ergo.. alle leute quetschen sich an dir vorbei dadurch schubsen und rempeln dich an, und du denkst dir, ALTER ich steh seid 10 minuten hier.. könnt ihr euch nicht woanders hinstellen....?^^
> 
> So shit xD!



Das kenn ich. Ich schnauz die immer an. ^^


----------



## Olliruh (19. Februar 2012)

Kopf weh 100/5


----------



## Alux (19. Februar 2012)

13 1/2 Stunden Schlaf und noch immer müde wie Sau 10/5


----------



## Saji (19. Februar 2012)

Kann kein BF3 spielen weil... ? Na, wer weiß es? Richtig, die Origin-Server Probleme haben.  4/5

Jetzt geht Origin gar nicht mehr. x3 6/5


----------



## Manaori (19. Februar 2012)

Dass ich Genie mir irgendwann beim Husten die Bänder des Zwerchfells oder so gezerrt habe o.O Wie soll ich mit einem gefühlten Rippenbruch dienstags arbeiten? 10/5


----------



## Ogil (20. Februar 2012)

Preisvergleich-Websites. Habe eine gefunden, die damit wirbt verschiedene "Classic Car"-Versicherungen zu vergleichen. Ich gebe also alle Daten zu mir und dem Auto ein - und was passiert? "Blabla - aufgrund des Alters des Autos - blabla - keine Online-Preisvergleiche - blabla - wird sie kontaktieren...". Ich meine - wenn man damit wirbt Versicherungen fuer "aeltere" Autos zu vergleichen, kann man doch nicht im naechsten Schritt angeschissen kommen und sagen "Fuer aeltere Autos gibt es leider kein Online-Preisvergleich!". Sowas ist doch Beschiss! 5/5


----------



## Ellesmere (20. Februar 2012)

Manaori schrieb:


> Dass ich Genie mir irgendwann beim Husten die Bänder des Zwerchfells oder so gezerrt habe o.O Wie soll ich mit einem gefühlten Rippenbruch dienstags arbeiten? 10/5



Das nennt sich Musklelkater ... und geht bald wieder vorbei^^

Montag- regt mich immer auf 4/5


----------



## Davatar (20. Februar 2012)

"Sehr geehrter Herr XX, wir haben Ihre Unterlagen termingerecht am YY erhalten. Leider konnten wir auf der mitgelieferten CD die Datei ZZ nicht finden. Bitte reichen Sie diese umgehend nach." --> erhalten letzten Donnerstag, natürlich als ich in den Ferien war x_x	5/5


----------



## Manaori (20. Februar 2012)

Ellesmere schrieb:


> Das nennt sich Musklelkater ... und geht bald wieder vorbei^^
> 
> Montag- regt mich immer auf 4/5



Ich weiß, wie sich ein Muskelkater vom Hustena nfühlt... das ist doch was andres. Leider ._.


----------



## Potpotom (20. Februar 2012)

KillerBee666 schrieb:


> Wenn ich am Bahnsteig stehe, vor mir ca 30-40 cm Platz und leute dort langgehen und direkt vor meiner fresse stehen bleiben.. da muss ich mir echt verkneifen (denn das treibt mich dermaßen zur weißglut) diese leute nicht einfach auf die Schienen zu Schubsen... in anderen Situationen am Bahnsteig^^ steht man da irgendwo alleine.. dann kommen immermehr leute.. am ende steht Links einer ganz nah neben dir, und rechts einer so mit 25cm abstand.. ergo.. alle leute quetschen sich an dir vorbei dadurch schubsen und rempeln dich an, und du denkst dir, ALTER ich steh seid 10 minuten hier.. könnt ihr euch nicht woanders hinstellen....?^^
> 
> So shit xD!


Da ist es hilfreich so zu tun als müsstest du dich gleich fürchterlich übergeben... ich schwöre, das klappt.


----------



## Kamsi (20. Februar 2012)

Manaori schrieb:


> Ich weiß, wie sich ein Muskelkater vom Hustena nfühlt... das ist doch was andres. Leider ._.



ist deine gallenblase noch drinne ?

hatte was ähnliches 2011 und dann warens gallensteine


----------



## Konov (20. Februar 2012)

Potpotom schrieb:


> Da ist es hilfreich so zu tun als müsstest du dich gleich fürchterlich übergeben... ich schwöre, das klappt.



LOL
Stelle mir das grad vor... ich bin sicher dass das IMMER funktioniert.
Vielleicht würde lautes sabberndes Husten auch klappen.


----------



## Manaori (20. Februar 2012)

Kamsi schrieb:


> ist deine gallenblase noch drinne ?
> 
> hatte was ähnliches 2011 und dann warens gallensteine



Jap, ist sie. Der Doc eben meinte, es sei sehr wahrscheinlich ein verklemmter Nerv oder wirklich gezerrte Bänder des Zwerchfells... mal sehen wies mit Muskelrelaxanz und Ibus klappt. Er wollte mich ja krank schreiben, abe rwenn ich letzte Woche erst angefangen hab - doof. Und dafür gleich ein 4/5.


----------



## Olliruh (20. Februar 2012)

Kopf weh ...5/5
und gleich fängt Teil 3 an


----------



## HitotsuSatori (20. Februar 2012)

Wegen dem mistigen Rosenmontagsumzug fährt bis 17 Uhr keine Bahn. Danke, Karneval! 100/5


----------



## Legendary (20. Februar 2012)

HitotsuSatori schrieb:


> Wegen dem mistigen Rosenmontagsumzug fährt bis 17 Uhr keine Bahn. Danke, Karneval! 100/5



Keine Ursache, haben wir doch gerne gemacht.


----------



## Velynn (20. Februar 2012)

5/5 weisheitszähne. aua.


----------



## Kamsi (20. Februar 2012)

HitotsuSatori schrieb:


> Wegen dem mistigen Rosenmontagsumzug fährt bis 17 Uhr keine Bahn. Danke, Karneval! 100/5



kauf dir ein ein dutzend eierkarton mit nem dutzend eier und werf auf den karnevalsumzug 

bei mir in der stadt gilt ja zum glück wer alaf und helau sagt wird erschossen

hemmungslos saufen und ficken kann man auch an den anderen tagen im jahr aber da gilt es ja nicht als sozial anerkannt

scheiss wetter meine gelenke aua 5/5


----------



## Legendary (20. Februar 2012)

Kamsi schrieb:


> kauf dir ein ein dutzend eierkarton mit nem dutzend eier und werf auf den karnevalsumzug
> 
> bei mir in der stadt gilt ja zum glück wer alaf und helau sagt wird erschossen


Süß. Ich bewerf jetzt Fußballfans auch mit Eiern weil...hey...ich mag halt kein Fußball! Und die nerven mich immer wenn sie mit ihren Fanbussen die Straßen verstopfen und die Züge mit Bier versauen.


----------



## Manaori (20. Februar 2012)

AÖ-Ravenation schrieb:


> Süß. Ich bewerf jetzt Fußballfans auch mit Eiern weil...hey...ich mag halt kein Fußball! Und die nerven mich immer wenn sie mit ihren Fanbussen die Straßen verstopfen und die Züge mit Bier versauen.



Bin ich bei! *rofl*

Edit: Nach über zwei Jahren ne Mail von meinem Ex gekriegt ol.O 4/5 weil ich nicht weiß, was ich davon halten soll..


----------



## Reflox (20. Februar 2012)

IPRED 5/5

Manchmal habe ich das Gefühl, Politiker halten uns für hirnlose Idioten. Ist doch das gleiche wie ACTA und SOPA nur unter neuem Namen. Ich fühle mich echt verarscht.


----------



## Olliruh (20. Februar 2012)

Tequila 3/5


----------



## Mondsturm (20. Februar 2012)

Lernen,lernen,lernen 4/5 -.-'


----------



## kaepteniglo (20. Februar 2012)

Dass ich immer noch auf Arbeit bin, weil der Release noch nicht fertig ist.

Eigentlich hab ich seit 18:30 Uhr Feierabend.....


----------



## Deanne (21. Februar 2012)

5/5: Fast alle Member meiner SWTOR-Gilde hören wieder mit dem Spiel auf. Schön, jetzt muss ich mir neue Mitspieler suchen.


----------



## Kamsi (21. Februar 2012)

Rheumatisch bedingte Schmerzen treten überdurchschnittlich häufig auf. Dabei können vor allem Gelenke, Glieder, Muskeln und Narben durch unangenehme Kältereize wehtun.

FFFFFUUUU/FFFFUUUU

Tut mir leid Deanne ist bei mir atm das selbe habe durch zufall aber noch leute gefunden bei einer ü40 gilde mit den man gemütlich zocken kann vieleicht findest du noch gleichgesinnte


----------



## HitotsuSatori (21. Februar 2012)

Kamsi schrieb:


> Rheumatisch bedingte Schmerzen treten überdurchschnittlich häufig auf. Dabei können vor allem *Gelenke*, Glieder, Muskeln und *Narben *durch unangenehme Kältereize wehtun.



This. 10/5


----------



## Kamsi (21. Februar 2012)

wo tut des bei dir weh ?

bei mir 

rechte rippenseite wo mir die gallenblase entfernt wurde
rechts handgelenkt
linke fingerknochen
rechte und linke kniescheibe
rücken auf brustkorbhöhe


----------



## sympathisant (21. Februar 2012)

http://www.rheuma-online.de/news/artikel/neues-zum-genuss-von-alkohol-bei-rh.html


----------



## Kamsi (21. Februar 2012)

also soll ich mir jetzt täglich 6er pack bier verschreiben lassen ?


----------



## HitotsuSatori (21. Februar 2012)

Kamsi schrieb:


> wo tut des bei dir weh ?
> 
> bei mir
> 
> ...



Klingt ja übel. Oo Bei mir sind es "nur" die Knie, der Rücken und die zwei Zähne, an denen ich vor Jahren Wurzelspitzenresektionen hatte.


----------



## Olliruh (21. Februar 2012)

Kopfschmerzen 5/5


----------



## Sh1k4ri (21. Februar 2012)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Kopfschmerzen 5/5



das und Frauen... 100000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000oooo00o0o0o0o0000000000000/10.

Unglaublich


----------



## Schrottinator (21. Februar 2012)

Wollte den neuen Rechner einrichten. Jetzt muss ich bei MS nomma Win7 runterladen, weil das Image anscheinend beschädigt ist. D.h., dass ich erst morgen meinen neuen PC einweihen kann, weil der Download ewig dauert. 2/5


----------



## Ceiwyn (21. Februar 2012)

Kennt jemand den Unity Web Player? Hab mir den normal installiert, aber die Webseite will eine aktuellere Version, die gibts nicht mal auf der Hersteller-HP. "failed to update unity web player." Hat jemand ne Idee?


----------



## Davatar (22. Februar 2012)

Mein 2. Monitor im Büro wurde "geklaut" (auf unbestimmte Zeit verliehen)  Sauarei! 1/5


----------



## Ceiwyn (22. Februar 2012)

Ich komme gerade vom Gassi gehen heim. Was habe ich an der Straßenecke gesehen? Mein Fahrrad, das ich meiner Schwester geliehen habe. Dort stand es, zum Sperrmüll freigegeben. Ohne mich zu fragen. Ich war eben bei ihr drüben, sie wusste von nichts. Hat sich eher darüber beschwert, dass ich so komisch drauf bin. Na klar, die Polen sind ja bekannt dafür, Fahrräder zwar mitzunehmen, sie aber an Straßenecken dann wieder auszuladen. Kann also nur ihr Freund gewesen sein, ergo mein de facto Schwager. Den ruf ich gleich mal an, wobei ich langsam vor Zorn glühe.

Ich glaub, bei denen setzt es aus.


----------



## Xidish (22. Februar 2012)

Was mich aufregt ... daß derzeit so viel "Mist" passiert.

Es macht mich eher sehr sehr traurig. 

Mein rechter Nasenflügel ist entzündet (geschwollen und tut sauweh).
Dazu gab's noch 'ne Diagnose eines Abzesses im linken Auge (Augenlid)
Und ich hab'gravierende Rückenprobleme inc. eingeschränkter Bewegung des linken Armes.

Freund ist gestern in's Krankenhaus gekommen (Nierenentzündung dank Nierensteine).

Mieterin meines (Ex)Vermieters hat vor 4 Wochen eine OP nicht überlebt (ich wollte sie längst wieder besucht haben).

und das Schlimme überhaupt ...
Gestern späten nachmittag ist das genau 2 monatige Baby der Tochter (m)einer Freundin an 'nem plötzlichem Kindstod gestorben.


----------



## Hotwiesel (22. Februar 2012)

Was mich richtig aufregt? 
Das ich zum 3. mal operiert werden muss am linken Knie, da es hin ist^^


----------



## Selor Kiith (22. Februar 2012)

Leute finden es gut und verteidigen vehement das Recht von Industrien sie bis aufs Mark auszubluten... 5/5


----------



## Sh1k4ri (22. Februar 2012)

Stress mit Freundin +
Stress mit Eltern +
Kopfschmerzen 

= 30/5


----------



## Potpotom (22. Februar 2012)

Zwei Kolleginnen die sich direkt vor meiner Tür unterhalten, ach was sag ich, gackern und feixen... seit einer halben Stunde!

5/5


----------



## aufgeraucht (22. Februar 2012)

Potpotom schrieb:


> Zwei Kolleginnen die sich direkt vor meiner Tür unterhalten, ach was sag ich, gackern und feixen... seit einer halben Stunde!



Mein Mitgefühl, das kenn ich allzu gut. Regelrechte Rudelbildung manchmal vor der Tür!
Meine Strategien:


Tür auf und dienstliche Belanglosigkeiten abfragen ("sag mal Elke, ist der Bescheid beim Chef schon durch?")
Tür auf und so tun, als hätte man jemand anderes gehört ("ach, ich dachte Evi steht mit hier")
Resultate: es hilft - es hilft nicht - man quatscht am Ende mit.
Je nach Wetter lässt sich das geschwätzige Volk bei offener Bürotür auch mit eisigem Durchzug vertreiben ;-)


----------



## tonygt (22. Februar 2012)

Das meine Amazon Bestellungen beide Versendet wurden und mir nicht sicher bin ob sie Rechzeitig ankommen, da ich das eine bis Morgen brauche als Geschenk für meine Mutter und das andere bis Samstag für die Demo. 3/5


----------



## Olliruh (22. Februar 2012)

tonygt schrieb:


> und das andere bis Samstag für die Demo. 3/5



was könnte das nur sein


----------



## Ceiwyn (22. Februar 2012)

Amazon wird immer schlechter. Hatte ein Buch bestellt, das relativ lange unterwegs war und dessen Umschlag nun schon schmutzig ist und einige Seiten geknickt und mit Tinte beschmiert sind. Schon eine Frechheit, so was einzupacken. Zurückschicken will ichs aber nicht, will ja nur damit lernen und das möglichst bald. Da ist mir das Aussehen nicht so wichtig. Aber einen Roman hätten sie zurückbekommen.


----------



## Olliruh (22. Februar 2012)

Taff : "Isabella hat 10 Kilo zugenommen" 
OMFG fette SAU -.-

krass geht mir das auf die Eier und dann noch wundern woher der Magerwahn bei den teens kommt -.- 5/5


----------



## tonygt (22. Februar 2012)

Olliruh schrieb:


> was könnte das nur sein



Hmm also ich hab mir nen paar Steine bestellt, falls es in Frankfurt zu wenige geben sollte


----------



## Olliruh (22. Februar 2012)

tonygt schrieb:


> Hmm also ich hab mir nen paar Steine bestellt, falls es in Frankfurt zu wenige geben sollte



Meine Fackel und Mistgabellieferung ist auch noch nicht angekommen


----------



## seanbuddha (22. Februar 2012)

Der Post zieht mal um


----------



## Grüne Brille (22. Februar 2012)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Bald Geburtstag, da werd ich endlich 18. Worauf ich mich am meisten Freue? Ich kann mir endlich das Schwert bestellen was ich immer haben wollte, ohne nen Kumpel zu bitten seinen Perso für mich bereitzustellen. 5/5


falscher Thread?^^


----------



## Konov (22. Februar 2012)

Muss gleich noch zur Schule  5/5


----------



## Olliruh (22. Februar 2012)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Schwert






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Panorama123 (22. Februar 2012)

schlecht gelaunte Chef's......muss man noch mehr zu sagen? 1000/5


----------



## seanbuddha (22. Februar 2012)

Grüne schrieb:


> falscher Thread?^^



Oh lol fällt mir grad auf


----------



## seanbuddha (22. Februar 2012)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


http://www.battlemerchant.com/Schwerter/Scharfe-Klingen/Norwich-Falchion-Schwert::4787.html
Was sagste jetzt, Trampolinrammler?


----------



## Ceiwyn (22. Februar 2012)

Mich regt die DLC-Politik von Bioware auf. Spiel ich halt noch mal in Ruhe Mass Effect 2 durch.


----------



## Olliruh (23. Februar 2012)

Ich finds super wie mein Vater alle 2 Wochen meine Wochenend Planung komplett zerstört


----------



## Davatar (23. Februar 2012)

MUARR! Bin neulich zum Projektleiter eines Projekts ernannt worden und heute musste mein direkter Vorgesetzter nen halben Tag für mich arbeiten. Tolle Sache, wenn man den Chef rumkommandieren darf  Unbezahlbar/5


OPS...falscher Thread sorry, sollte natürlich in den Freudich Thread!


----------



## Sh1k4ri (23. Februar 2012)

45 Minuten saß ich in der Bahn fest (in einem Tunnel, die Bahn hatte nur noch Notbeleuchtung an), weil irgendwelche hirnlosen Spackos meinten, auf den Schienen rumtanzen zu müssen... 10/5.


----------



## Selor Kiith (23. Februar 2012)

Der EA ME3 "Space" Edition PR Stunt 4/5


----------



## SaphirSternchen (24. Februar 2012)

Ich werde diese verdammte Erkältung nicht los 4/5


----------



## Perkone (24. Februar 2012)

Diese verdammte Foxconnchannel Website für Treiber usw.... Meistens geht die site nicht weil "network busy, please try again later".. Und das, wenn man dringend n Treiber für jemand brauch 5/5


----------



## Deanne (24. Februar 2012)

5/5: Meine Mutter arbeitet bei meiner Bank und schaut ständig "ganz zufällig" auf mein Konto und fragt dann, was ich denn wieder gekauft habe. Ätzend ist das. 
Ich glaube, ich wechsel die Bank.


----------



## Davatar (24. Februar 2012)

Deanne schrieb:


> 5/5: Meine Mutter arbeitet bei meiner Bank und schaut ständig "ganz zufällig" auf mein Konto und fragt dann, was ich denn wieder gekauft habe. Ätzend ist das.
> Ich glaube, ich wechsel die Bank.


Öhm...sag ihr mal, dass sie das nicht darf und wenn das jemand rausfindet kann sie recht schnell da raus fliegen. Die darf nur auf Dein Konto schauen, wenn Du ihr die Anweisung dazu gibst oder ein entsprechender Auftrag dafür vorhanden ist.


----------



## Deanne (24. Februar 2012)

Davatar schrieb:


> Öhm...sag ihr mal, dass sie das nicht darf und wenn das jemand rausfindet kann sie recht schnell da raus fliegen. Die darf nur auf Dein Konto schauen, wenn Du ihr die Anweisung dazu gibst oder ein entsprechender Auftrag dafür vorhanden ist.



Habe ich schon häufiger gemacht. Und da es mir langsam reicht, werde ich zu einer anderen Bank gehen. Ich muss mich nicht vor meiner Mutter rechtfertigen, wofür ich mein Geld ausgebe.


----------



## Konov (24. Februar 2012)

Deanne schrieb:


> Habe ich schon häufiger gemacht. Und da es mir langsam reicht, werde ich zu einer anderen Bank gehen. Ich muss mich nicht vor meiner Mutter rechtfertigen, wofür ich mein Geld ausgebe.



Stimmt, vielleicht ist es auch ein Mißverständnis, weil sie sich Sorgen um dich macht.
Dann wäre es sinnvoll, ihr einfach bestimmt klar zu machen, dass das der falsche Weg ist. Vllt. hört sie dann auf damit.


----------



## Terrascream (24. Februar 2012)

Der Anonymous Hype 5/5.
Sowas bescheuertes.


----------



## Dominau (24. Februar 2012)

5 Tage Arbeiten hinter mir .. 7 Tage folgen noch :/
5/5


----------



## iShock (24. Februar 2012)

steifer nacken 2/5 ich werd alt *hust*


----------



## Konov (24. Februar 2012)

Kein boggggggg scheiß Tag, rage over 9 thousand  5/5


----------



## Alux (24. Februar 2012)

ganz schön verstopfte Nase, Halsschmerzen + ne leichte Schwellung und Kopfschmerzen, ich glaub ich werd krank 4/5


----------



## Dominau (24. Februar 2012)

Irgendjemand hat im Haus seinen Wecker angestellt obwohl er nicht da ist ... und es nervt :/


----------



## worldofhordcraft (24. Februar 2012)

Das Unwissen einiger Leute...

gestern (wollts eigentlich schon da posten, habs aber vergessen) im Deutschunterricht. Lehrerin spricht die geplante Schweigeminute für die Opfer der Neonazi-Mordserie an und fragt, wer denn regelmäßig Nachrichten schaut. Darauf fragt sie, ob denn jemand Wulff's Abschiedsrede gehört hat. Das ALLERSTE was ich irgendjemand sagen höre: "Wer ist Wulff?". *facepalm* 4/5


----------



## kaepteniglo (24. Februar 2012)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> 45 Minuten saß ich in der Bahn fest (in einem Tunnel, die Bahn hatte nur noch Notbeleuchtung an), weil irgendwelche hirnlosen Spackos meinten, auf den Schienen rumtanzen zu müssen... 10/5.


S-Bahn München?


----------



## orkman (24. Februar 2012)

von freunden hier im buffed forum ausspioniert zu werden ... EPIC/5


----------



## Reflox (24. Februar 2012)

orkman schrieb:


> von freunden hier im buffed forum ausspioniert zu werden ... EPIC/5



*Notiz an mich... orkman hat es herausgefunden. Werde untertauchen.* 

Ignorante Leute 5/5


----------



## iShock (25. Februar 2012)

scheiß battlelog versuch seit 10 min auf nen server zu kommen -.- 

beim letzten hat sich dann das spiel geöffnet und ich kam rein - war natürlich grad zu ende und die neue map hats nich geladen -.-


jetzt hab ich kein Bock mehr 4/5


----------



## Slayed (25. Februar 2012)

Letztens nen Motorrad angeschaut, hat mir auch richtig gut gefallen und ich wollt's mir eigentlich kaufen, nun auf motoscut24 nachgeschaut, stehts für 200€ teurer drin und nun ist's zu teuer für mich. 10000/5


----------



## Konov (25. Februar 2012)

Leute mit denen man etwas verabredet und die sich dann einfach nicht mehr melden, als hätte man nie mit ihnen gesprochen. 5/5


----------



## Dominau (25. Februar 2012)

Kein Geld mehr 
Das erste Gehalt war viel zu schnell weg ..


----------



## schneemaus (25. Februar 2012)

Husten, Schnupfen, Heiserkeit 3/5. Geht noch halbwegs.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (25. Februar 2012)

Das mein verdammter PC schon wieder rumspackt und nach dem Start einfriert (jetzt geht die Suche nach dem fehlerhaften Treiber los... -.-) unendlich/5


----------



## Kamsi (25. Februar 2012)

seit dem wadenkrampf von heute morgen kann ich nur humplen weil muskel verklemmt

meine innerlichen narben von der gallenblasen extraktion schmerzen 

4/5


----------



## Konov (25. Februar 2012)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Das mein verdammter PC schon wieder rumspackt und nach dem Start einfriert (jetzt geht die Suche nach dem fehlerhaften Treiber los... -.-) unendlich/5



Vielleicht auch Kabel locker...


----------



## Sh1k4ri (25. Februar 2012)

Konov schrieb:


> Vielleicht auch Kabel locker...



Dann würde ich jetzt hier grade nicht im abgesicherten Modus schreiben können...  Hab nochmal den Grafikkartentreiber komplett entfernt mit allen Resten im Registry. Mal gucken.


----------



## Konov (25. Februar 2012)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Dann würde ich jetzt hier grade nicht im abgesicherten Modus schreiben können...  Hab nochmal den Grafikkartentreiber komplett entfernt mit allen Resten im Registry. Mal gucken.



Aso, jaja scheiß Treiber immer. ^^
Never touch a running system


----------



## Sh1k4ri (25. Februar 2012)

True story.

Schein alles wieder zu funktionieren, Treiber ist druff, bisher noch kein freez, kewl kewl


----------



## Manowar (25. Februar 2012)

Ein Ohrwurm von Shakira..wtf ich erschieß mich gleich 5/5


----------



## Klein-Maha (26. Februar 2012)

Meine Kaffeemaschine wollte gerade nicht so wie ich... Ich musste ihr erst mit nem Messer drohen.. Warum auch immer O.o


----------



## Alux (26. Februar 2012)

Unterdruck in den Ohren 5/5, die Tage ma zum HNO Arzt bestrahlen lassen -.-


----------



## Deanne (26. Februar 2012)

Konov schrieb:


> Leute mit denen man etwas verabredet und die sich dann einfach nicht mehr melden, als hätte man nie mit ihnen gesprochen. 5/5



Yeah, kenn ich auch. Aber sowas merkt man sich dann für das nächste mal. Unzuverlässigkeit geht gar nicht.


----------



## Olliruh (26. Februar 2012)

Konov schrieb:


> Leute mit denen man etwas verabredet und die sich dann einfach nicht mehr melden, als hätte man nie mit ihnen gesprochen. 5/5



this


----------



## Hordlerkiller (26. Februar 2012)

das meine fernbedienung nur 2 tasten klappen -.- 5/5
ja das hatte ich zwar noch nie aber trotzdem gtfo 
wegen post von @Konov


----------



## Olliruh (26. Februar 2012)

Niemand will mir einen Panzer kaufen ,ich hab so scheiß Freunde -.-


----------



## Kamsi (26. Februar 2012)

haste den nen panzerführerschein ?


----------



## Olliruh (26. Februar 2012)

Kamsi schrieb:


> haste den nen panzerführerschein ?



Ich kann einen Panzer fahren ,ja.


----------



## Manowar (26. Februar 2012)

Ich kann ihn auch fahren, hab aber noch lang kein Führerschein dafür 
Aber das selbe Problem hab ich auch.. mein Kumpel will mir keinen GT3RS kaufen, die blöde Sau!


----------



## Hordlerkiller (26. Februar 2012)

hm nen panzer tja was würde ich damit machen  hab momentan nen feind aber 1 panzer tut nicht gut ^^


----------



## Ceiwyn (26. Februar 2012)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Ich kann einen Panzer fahren ,ja.



Und ich kann Ufos fliegen.


----------



## Olliruh (26. Februar 2012)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Und ich kann Ufos fliegen.



auch cool


----------



## Ogil (26. Februar 2012)

Unfreiwilliges Mitfliegen zaehlt nicht - auch wenn das einiges erklaert...


----------



## Ceiwyn (26. Februar 2012)

Ogil schrieb:


> Unfreiwilliges Mitfliegen zaehlt nicht - auch wenn das einiges erklaert...



Aliens sind Kommunisten.


----------



## Olliruh (26. Februar 2012)

Den Anfang von 'No country for old man verpasst' 3/5


----------



## M1ghtymage (27. Februar 2012)

Ich habe den Film jetzt das dritte Mal gesehen und verstehe immernoch nicht den Sinn des Endes....


----------



## Klein-Maha (27. Februar 2012)

Es ist kurz vor 6 und ich muss aufstehen... 5/5 ... will wieder in mein Bett *geht sich im Kaffe ertränken*


----------



## Doofkatze (27. Februar 2012)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Aliens sind Kommunisten.




Vampire sind Kommunisten. (Rick Kavanian - Kosmopilot)


----------



## Potpotom (27. Februar 2012)

Ich machs einfach mal kurz...

Montag 5/5


----------



## Ellesmere (27. Februar 2012)

Potpotom schrieb:


> Ich machs einfach mal kurz...
> 
> Montag 5/5




/sign, absolutes sign...


----------



## Klein-Maha (27. Februar 2012)

mein kopf bewegt sich so langsam richtung tischplatte... zwei "frei arbeitsstunden".... ach ja und 





> Montag 5/5


----------



## Davatar (27. Februar 2012)

Gestern extra um 9 Uhr abends ins Bett damit ich heute topfit bin und jetzt fallen mir fast die Augen zu -_- 1/5


----------



## Manaori (27. Februar 2012)

Davatar schrieb:


> Gestern extra um 9 Uhr abends ins Bett damit ich heute topfit bin und jetzt fallen mir fast die Augen zu -_- 1/5



Exakt dieses. 2/5 Und dass ich grad nicht das nötige Kleingeld habe, um mir nen Cappu zu holen.


----------



## Olliruh (27. Februar 2012)

Die Oskars dieses Jahr .. 
5 Oskars für einen Stummfilm ohne Dialoge im Jahr 2012 ... 3/5


----------



## Kamsi (27. Februar 2012)

waren wohl die selben juroren wie wie bei den buffed spiele oscars ^^


mich nervt mein rücken und die gelenke - blödes wetter rückenaua, narben aua knie aua handaua


----------



## win3ermute (27. Februar 2012)

Olliruh schrieb:


> 5 Oskars für einen Stummfilm ohne Dialoge im Jahr 2012 ... 3/5



Äh... und was ist daran so schlimm, daß man versucht, in einem visuellen Medium die Handlung ohne Dialog umzusetzen? Sowas nannte man früher "Pure Cinema".


----------



## iShock (27. Februar 2012)

kopfweh 3/5


----------



## Deanne (27. Februar 2012)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Die Oskars dieses Jahr ..
> 5 Oskars für einen Stummfilm ohne Dialoge im Jahr 2012 ... 3/5



Ich finde den Film auch sehr schön gemacht, mit viel Liebe zum Detail. Eine großartige Hommage an die frühen Tage des Kinos.


----------



## Olliruh (27. Februar 2012)

win3ermute schrieb:


> Äh... und was ist daran so schlimm, daß man versucht, in einem visuellen Medium die Handlung ohne Dialog umzusetzen? Sowas nannte man früher "Pure Cinema".



Ansichts Sache ,ich finds nicht zeitgemäß.


Außerdem hab ich ja nicht gesagt das der Film schlecht ist ,ich finde ihn auch großartig aber naja.


----------



## Weeeedlord (27. Februar 2012)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Ansichts Sache ,ich finds nicht zeitgemäß.
> 
> 
> Außerdem hab ich ja nicht gesagt das der Film schlecht ist ,ich finde ihn auch großartig aber naja.



Vielleicht ist das ja eine versteckte Goldgrube? 
Ich prophezeie, dass durch diesen Erfolg mehr Stummfilme gedreht werden. 
Wozu Geld für alberne Dialoge ausgeben, wenn man alle sparen kann und gleichzeitig Oskars absahnt? 
Wozu eine sündhaft teure Soundkulisse und Tontechniker anheuern, wenn man trotzdem viele Preise einsteckt?


----------



## Sh1k4ri (27. Februar 2012)

Ich fand die Nominierungen dieses Jahr eh sehr schwach, da war The Artist noch am Besten.


----------



## Deanne (27. Februar 2012)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Ich fand die Nominierungen dieses Jahr eh sehr schwach, da war The Artist noch am Besten.



This! Ich war von den Preisträgern nicht wirklich beeindruckt. Es war kein Film dabei, den ich mir ansehen würden. THE ARTIST ist auf jeden Fall schön gemacht, aber entspricht nicht meinem Interesse. THE IRON LADY würde ich mir vielleicht noch ansehen, allerdings eher auf DVD.


----------



## win3ermute (27. Februar 2012)

Weeeedlord schrieb:


> Vielleicht ist das ja eine versteckte Goldgrube?
> Ich prophezeie, dass durch diesen Erfolg mehr Stummfilme gedreht werden.
> Wozu Geld für alberne Dialoge ausgeben, wenn man alle sparen kann und gleichzeitig Oskars absahnt?
> Wozu eine sündhaft teure Soundkulisse und Tontechniker anheuern, wenn man trotzdem viele Preise einsteckt?



Du weißt aber, wie sehr viel schwieriger es ist, im Stummfilm Szenen zu planen und zu schreiben? In den "goldenen Stummfilmzeiten" gab es einen inoffiziellen Wettbewerb, wer mit weniger erklärenden Zwischentiteln auskommen kann, indem er komplexe Zusammenhänge nur in Bildern beschreibt. Murnaus "Der letzte Mann" gilt seither als "Sieger", weil sein Drama ohne eine einzige Erklärung auskommt.

Übrigens ist die "Soundkulisse" nicht günstiger, weil für jede Szene sehr viel Bedacht auf die Musik gelegt wurde bzw. teuer Lizenzen für einige "Klassiker" wie Bernhard Hermans "Vertigo"-Sountrack bezahlt werden mußten. 

Btt.: Ignoranz gegenüber Filmgeschichte / Filmemachen: 2/5


----------



## Olliruh (27. Februar 2012)

Naja wenn wir mal ehrlich sind sind letztes Jahr auch kaum wirklich gute Filme erschienen.


----------



## win3ermute (27. Februar 2012)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Naja wenn wir mal ehrlich sind sind letztes Jahr auch kaum wirklich gute Filme erschienen.



Zwei der besten standen ja seltsamerweise für keinerlei wichtige Kategorien zur Abstimmung: "Ides of March" sowie "Drive". Ryan Gossling, der in beiden Filmen die Hauptrolle spielt und eine ganze Reihe von sehr guten Darstellungen in der Vergangenheit abgeliefert hat, nicht mal zu nominieren grenzt ebenfalls an Fahrlässigkeit.


----------



## Deanne (27. Februar 2012)

win3ermute schrieb:


> Btt.: Ignoranz gegenüber Filmgeschichte / Filmemachen: 2/5



Mich haut der Film rein vom Inhalt her auch nicht vom Hocker, aber da ich im Rahmen meines Studiums auch Filmwissenschaft belegt habe, weiß ich die wundervolle Umsetzung zu schätzen. Natürlich mag solch ein Film in unserer heutigen Zeit altbacken und langweilig erscheinen, aber man sollte ihn auch als das verstehen, was er ist: eine Verbeugung vor den Großen der Stummfilmzeit.


----------



## Derulu (27. Februar 2012)

Weeeedlord schrieb:


> Vielleicht ist das ja eine versteckte Goldgrube?
> Ich prophezeie, dass durch diesen Erfolg mehr Stummfilme gedreht werden.



Der Film ist aber mit Sicherheit keine Goldgrube, er ist auf der ganzen Welt nirgends erfolgreich gelaufen, lediglich in Frankreich, halbwegs "besucht" gewesen. Um eine Goldgrube zu sein (oder ein Goldgrubengenre zu begründen), müsste der Film aber auch an den Kinokassen, nicht nur bei den Kritikern und den Filmschaffenden selbst (Die Acadamy of Motion Pictures, die die Oscars verleiht, ist ja ein "Verein" der Filmschaffenden), "angesagt" sein


Aber eigentlich hätte der Film bei den Oscars gar nicht als "bester Film", usw. nominiert werden dürfen, dann dafür dürften laut Reglement eigentlich nur englischsprachige (das ist der wichtige Punkt) Filme in Betracht kommen...Der Film ist zwar ein Stummfilm, aber "eigentlich" französischsprachig, die Acadamy hat also gegen die eigenen Regeln verstossen...


----------



## win3ermute (27. Februar 2012)

Derulu schrieb:


> Der Film ist aber mit Sicherheit keine Goldgrube, er ist auf der ganzen Welt nirgends erfolgreich gelaufen, lediglich in Frankreich, halbwegs "besucht" gewesen.



Der Film hat bei knapp 14 Mio. Produktionskosten bereits fast 80 Mio. eingespielt, davon 36 Mio. in den USA. Soweit zu "nirgends erfolgreich gelaufen".



> Aber eigentlich hätte der Film bei den Oscars gar nicht als "bester Film", usw. nominiert werden dürfen, dann dafür dürften laut Reglement eigentlich nur englischsprachige (das ist der wichtige Punkt) Filme in Betracht kommen...Der Film ist zwar ein Stummfilm, aber "eigentlich" französischsprachig, die Acadamy hat also gegen die eigenen Regeln verstossen...



Zwischentitel sind in englisch; nicht französisch und auch von vornherein so konzipiert. Ebenso sind die beiden einzigen gesprochen Sätze am Ende in englisch. Ergo genauso Unsinn.


----------



## Derulu (27. Februar 2012)

win3ermute schrieb:


> Der Film hat bei knapp 14 Mio. Produktionskosten bereits fast 80 Mio. eingespielt, davon 36 Mio. in den USA. Soweit zu "nirgends erfolgreich gelaufen".



http://boxofficemojo.../?id=artist.htm



http://boxofficemojo...l&id=artist.htm

76.543.405

Wohlgemerkt Dollar

Der eintausendneunhundertsechsundsechzigst - meist besuchte Kinofilm aller Zeiten in den USA

"Goldgrube" und "erfolgreich laufen" ist etwas anderes....

Was gar nichts über seine Qualität aussagt, lediglich darüber, dass es mit Sicherheit nicht "erfolgreich" lief bisher

Mit Teil 2 hast du übrigens recht, als bester Film darf seit einigen Jahren alles normiert werden, was zwischen 1.1. und 31.12, des vorangegangenen Jahres irgendwann mal in mind. 1 Kino in Kalifornien lief, nicht mehr nur Filme, die "englischsprachig" produziert wurden


----------



## win3ermute (27. Februar 2012)

Derulu schrieb:


> "Goldgrube" und "erfolgreich laufen" ist etwas anderes als der Erfolg des Filmes...



Zuerst einmal: Das sind die Zahlen, die ich gepostet habe. "Domestic" ist USA; "Foreign" der Rest der Welt; zusammen über 76 Mio. Und das bei 14 - 15 Mio. Produktionskosten.

Wie definierst Du dann "erfolgreich laufen"? Ein Film, der mehr als das 5-fache seiner Produktionskosten einspielt, hört sich für mich nach einem unglaublichen Erfolg an - und das ist nur bis jetzt; der Oscar-Zugewinn, BD-, DVD- und TV-Auswertungsrechte folgen erst noch. Für die produzierenden Indie-Studios ist das ein gigantischer Hit - und er ist alles andere als nur "halbwegs besucht" gewesen...

Schau Dir mal die Einspielergebnisse und Produktionskosten von Gurken wie "Green Lantern" oder "Green Hornet" an - selbst ein "Drive" ist dagegen ein unglaublicher Erfolg. Eine große Menge der sogenannten "Blockbuster" fährt wesentlich weniger Gewinn ein.

Edit: Um den "Erfolg" eines Filmes zu verstehen: Im Grunde muß er das doppelte seiner Kosten einspielen (teilweise je nach Finanzierungskonzept gleich das dreifache), um sich überhaupt zu rechnen, denn Einspielergebnisse sind nicht das, was an den Verleih und die Produktionsgesellschaften zurückgehen. Kinos und selbstverständlich das Finanzamt wollen ja auch gefüttert werden...


----------



## Weeeedlord (27. Februar 2012)

Mit "Goldgrube" habe ich mich auch ein wenig zu überdreht ausgedrückt. Bei den Produktionskosten das vierfache an Gewinn zu machen ist auf jeden Fall ein erfolg, würde ich mal meinen. Auch, wenn er nicht jetzt nach Blockbustermaßstäben gesetzt ist und ihn deutlich weniger Leute sehen werden.

2/5 Kopfweh


----------



## Derulu (27. Februar 2012)

win3ermute schrieb:


> Wie definierst Du dann "erfolgreich laufen"? Ein Film, der mehr als das 5-fache seiner Produktionskosten einspielt, hört sich für mich nach einem unglaublichen Erfolg an - und das ist nur bis jetzt; der Oscar-Zugewinn, BD-, DVD- und TV-Auswertungsrechte folgen erst noch. Für die produzierenden Indie-Studios ist das ein gigantischer Hit - und er ist alles andere als nur "halbwegs besucht" gewesen...



Ich hab "Goldgrube" gleichgesetzt mit (weltweitem) "Boxoffice-Erfolg"^^ (also nur "absolute Zahlen") bzw. mit Besucherzahlen

Eigentlich hab ich damit gemeint, dass uns wohl keine Stummfilmwelle erwartet....^^


----------



## win3ermute (27. Februar 2012)

Derulu schrieb:


> Eigentlich hab ich damit gemeint, dass uns wohl keine Stummfilmwelle erwartet....^^



Damit hast Du wohl recht - ich sehe das auch als einen relativ einmaligen "Stunt". "The Passion of Christ" hat uns ebenfalls keine mit Untertiteln versehenen Bibelschinken in Unmengen beschert . 

Das Boxoffice-Ergebnis ist eh wie oben im "Edit" beschrieben erst einmal interpretationsbedürftig. Ein "Green Lantern" hat zwar 219 Mio. eingespielt, dafür aber auch 200 Mio. gekostet - das ist ein astreiner Flop. Andere gehypte "Blockbuster" gehen erst mit der BD-/DVD-/TV-Auswertung in die Gewinnzone - im Grunde ist's wie in der Musik-Industrie: Ca. 5 % der produzierten Filme müssen 95 % des gesamten Ausstosses tragen. Deshalb verwundert die Gigantomanie Hollywoods mich immer mehr - ein "Transformers 3" (*uarghs*), der 1.12 Milliarden Dollar einspielt, ist höchst selten...


----------



## Derulu (27. Februar 2012)

win3ermute schrieb:


> "The Passion of Christ" hat uns ebenfalls keine mit Untertiteln versehenen Bibelschinken in Unmengen beschert .



Glücklicherweise

4/5 noch 2h Arbeit


----------



## win3ermute (27. Februar 2012)

Derulu schrieb:


> Glücklicherweise



Ich mußte mich zusammenreissen, das nicht zu schreiben 

btt.: Schlimmer Husten mit leichtem Fieber 5/5


----------



## Olliruh (27. Februar 2012)

Meine Eltern gehen mir krass auf die Eier 5/5

Boa und wie ich es hasse wenn Leute sich nicht melden bzw einen Tag vorher absagen. IST JA NICHT SO DAS ICH AUCH BESSERES ZUTUN HÄTTE ALS DARAUF ZU WARTEN DAS MADAME SICH ENDLICH MAL BEQUEMT MIR AB ODER ZU ZUSAGEN 1000000000000000000000/5 -.-


----------



## Saji (27. Februar 2012)

Leute, die nicht verstehen wollen, das man nichts mehr ihnen zu tun haben will: 4/5

Nichts vernünftiges zum Abendessen im Haus: 2/5

Die kaputte Tastatur vor mir: 5/5


----------



## Kamsi (27. Februar 2012)

win3ermute schrieb:


> Damit hast Du wohl recht - ich sehe das auch als einen relativ einmaligen "Stunt". "The Passion of Christ" hat uns ebenfalls keine mit Untertiteln versehenen Bibelschinken in Unmengen beschert .



keinen bibelschinken aber inglourious basterds ^^

2 stunden in original sprache mit untertitel - genialer film aber leider kann man den nur schauen wenn man zeit hat und darf nichts nebenbei essen oder trinken weil man sonst dialog verpasst ^^


----------



## Alux (27. Februar 2012)

Parteien   gfiopgfiofhs 8i0zt hioe/5

Aufruf zum Tankboykott am 1.3. war schon vor ner Weile und was ist? Jetzt ruft eine Partei zum Tankboykott auf, wir müssen gegen die Spritpreise ein Zeichen setze. Jetzt auf einmal...


----------



## Saji (27. Februar 2012)

Hab grad irgendwie zu gar nichts Lust... ._. 2/5


----------



## Konov (27. Februar 2012)

Die Oscarnominierungen sind wirklich schrottig... alleine dass "Drive" fehlt, ist absolut lächerlich und die ganze Veranstaltung hat sich damit für mich ins Aus katapultiert.


----------



## Oth3rside (27. Februar 2012)

Diese verdammten Fliegen die sich ab und zu auf meinen Bildschirm "setzen?!" 6/5


----------



## Oth3rside (27. Februar 2012)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Meine Eltern gehen mir krass auf die Eier 5/5
> 
> ---
> 
> Hahaha..


----------



## Konov (27. Februar 2012)

Oth3rside schrieb:


> Diese verdammten Fliegen die sich ab und zu auf meinen Bildschirm "setzen?!" 6/5



Müll rausbringen??


----------



## Ceiwyn (27. Februar 2012)

Oth3rside schrieb:


> Diese verdammten Fliegen die sich ab und zu auf meinen Bildschirm "setzen?!" 6/5



Kauf dir ein Chamäleon.


----------



## Oth3rside (27. Februar 2012)

@Kanov , 
Mein Zimmer ist wirklich "SEHR" aufgeräumt. 
UND .. ich wohne ziemlich nah an einem See. Deswegen die ganzen schei... Fliegen.


----------



## Konov (27. Februar 2012)

Oth3rside schrieb:


> @Kanov ,
> Mein Zimmer ist wirklich "SEHR" aufgeräumt.
> UND .. ich wohne ziemlich nah an einem See. Deswegen die ganzen schei... Fliegen.



Ok ^^
War nur Spass


----------



## iShock (27. Februar 2012)

den ganzen tag kopf und bauchweh gehabt -_- hoffe das ist morgen weg wollte da eig. einkaufen gehen >-<

4/5


----------



## Weeeedlord (28. Februar 2012)

Die Eltern meiner Freundin, die Tatsache das ich mit ihnen im selben Haus wohne und ihre seltsamen Angewohnheiten mal wieder... 3/5

Gestern, war am duschen. Hinterher abtrocknen (1 kleines Handtuch). Werd ich angefahren ich soll doch die benutzten Handtücher nehmen, da die ja noch gehn. Auf meine Antwort hin, dass diese handtücher nach Ar*** riechen und dreckig sind kam "Hauptsache trocken!" ich mein what the fuck? 
Aber warum rege ich mich eigendlich noch auf? Wer mit Sahne besprühte Kekse monatelang zusammen mit vergammelten Gemüse im Kühlschrank bunkert, im Winter bei -10° die Heizung nicht aufdrehen will oder die über 5 Jahre alten Ketchup/Mayo-Tütchen noch verwendet werden sollen, der... naja.... Ich könnte noch lange so weitermachen. 

Ich brauch dringend mit meiner Liebsten eine eigene Wohnung. Unbedingt.


.... oder machen das andere auch so? Handtücher doppelt verwenden? Monatelang vergammeltes Essen bunkern? Den kleinsten Topf für Nudeln verwenden, weil das Platz sparen soll? o0


----------



## Kamsi (28. Februar 2012)

Weeeedlord schrieb:


> .... oder machen das andere auch so? Handtücher doppelt verwenden? Monatelang vergammeltes Essen bunkern? Den kleinsten Topf für Nudeln verwenden, weil das Platz sparen soll? o0



mittendrin im leben und frauentausch ^^


----------



## Ogil (28. Februar 2012)

Naja - manches davon klingt schon ein wenig schraeg. Aber Handtuecher verwende ich auch klar mehr als einmal - erstens trocknet man sich ja nach dem Waschen ab (also mach ich zumindest so) und somit sollte nix mehr nach Arsch riechen oder dreckig sein und zweitens hab ich mehrere Handtuecher, also eins fuer die Haare, ein grosses fuer "Obenrum" und eins fuer Arsch+Fuesse.

PS: Selbst im Hotel find ich es albern, wenn die Handtuecher taeglich getauscht werden...


----------



## Deanne (28. Februar 2012)

Weeeedlord schrieb:


> .... oder machen das andere auch so? Handtücher doppelt verwenden? Monatelang vergammeltes Essen bunkern? Den kleinsten Topf für Nudeln verwenden, weil das Platz sparen soll? o0



Sind das zufällig Schwaben? Das würde mich nicht wundern. Mein Ex und seine Familie sind genau so.

Mich würde allerdings mal interessieren, wie ein Handtuch "nach Arsch" riechen kann. Ich benutze meine Badehandtücher auch locker eine Woche und die riechen immer okay. Aber naja, wir Frauen duften ja auch nach Rosen.

@Topic:

Der Beginn des heutigen Tages:

05:30 Uhr: Die Müllabfuhr schellt mich aus dem Bett.
07:00 Uhr: Mein Nachbar fängt an, mit der Bohrmaschine zu hantieren und hämmert irgendwas in die Wand.
09:20 Uhr: Der Postbote klingelt, weil er nicht an die Briefkästen kommt.


----------



## Manowar (28. Februar 2012)

Seitdem ich weiß, dass ich mich bald in die USA verziehen kann, wird meine Arbeit hier von Tag zu Tag nerviger..
Da wirds natürlich kein Zuckerschlecken sein, aber.. ich werd hier gerade verrückt 5/5
Absolut kein Bock mehr ..


----------



## Davatar (28. Februar 2012)

Weeeedlord schrieb:


> .... oder machen das andere auch so? Handtücher doppelt verwenden? Monatelang vergammeltes Essen bunkern? Den kleinsten Topf für Nudeln verwenden, weil das Platz sparen soll? o0


Also Handtücher verwendet man mehrmals, wascht sie aber und zu und vor allem wenn sie dreckig sind. So ne allgemeine "wie oft soll man ein Handtuch waschen"-Regel gibts da nicht ^^ ausserdem find ich dass man in nem fixen Haushalt auch gut ein Handtuch pro Person haben kann, wenns genug Platz hat. Vergammeltes Essen bunkern...igitt...ne sowas macht man nicht. Aber das mit den Nudeln macht schon auch sinn, vor allem weil ein kleiner Kochtopf schneller warm wird als ein grosser und abwaschen geht dann auch schneller. Aber das läuft für mich unter "persönliche Vorlieben"


----------



## Weeeedlord (28. Februar 2012)

> Sind das zufällig Schwaben? Das würde mich nicht wundern. Mein Ex und seine Familie sind genau so.



Bayern.

Was ich mit "nach Arsch riechen" meine ist, dass die feuchten Handtücher - wenn sie eine Weile herumliegen und/oder nicht ordentlich an der Luft trocknen - ziemlich schnell einen ekligen, müffelnden Geruch bekommen. 

2/5 wieder Kopfweh ._.


----------



## Ellesmere (28. Februar 2012)

Motivationsloch - riesen grosses....5/5
Ich komm heute nicht aus dem Quark  

Obwohl der Thread mich wenigstens schon mal zum lachen gebracht hat. 
Handtücher die nach Arsch riechen...lol. Warum lässt man die denn liegen? Platz für einen Hacken gibts doch in der kleinsten Hütte.oO 
Voll das Kopfkino hier! *lach*


----------



## Ceiwyn (28. Februar 2012)

Kann mich zur Zeit kaum zum Lernen motivieren... schrecklich.


----------



## Konov (28. Februar 2012)

Weeeedlord schrieb:


> Die Eltern meiner Freundin, die Tatsache das ich mit ihnen im selben Haus wohne und ihre seltsamen Angewohnheiten mal wieder... 3/5
> 
> Gestern, war am duschen. Hinterher abtrocknen (1 kleines Handtuch). Werd ich angefahren ich soll doch die benutzten Handtücher nehmen, da die ja noch gehn. Auf meine Antwort hin, dass diese handtücher nach Ar*** riechen und dreckig sind kam "Hauptsache trocken!" ich mein what the fuck?
> Aber warum rege ich mich eigendlich noch auf? Wer mit Sahne besprühte Kekse monatelang zusammen mit vergammelten Gemüse im Kühlschrank bunkert, im Winter bei -10° die Heizung nicht aufdrehen will oder die über 5 Jahre alten Ketchup/Mayo-Tütchen noch verwendet werden sollen, der... naja.... Ich könnte noch lange so weitermachen.
> ...



Handtücher verwende ich schon manchmal 1-2 Wochen lang ohne sie zu waschen, sowohl für Hände als auch Badehandtücher.

Mich würde der leichte Geruch nicht stören, aber gerade als Eltern der Freundin sollten sie dir schon gestatten, frische zu benutzen finde ich. ^^


Meine Ex-Ex hat mich damals aus ihrer Wohnung gejagt, weil ich Zahnpastaflecken im Waschbecken hinterlassen hab und nicht die Handtücher benutzt hab, von denen sie wollte, dass ich es tue.
Es gibt schon kranke Leute.  Einfach drauf kacken im Zweifelsfall.



Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Kann mich zur Zeit kaum zum Lernen motivieren... schrecklich.




Mein Beileid, muss mir auch grad das ganze Abizeug reinprügeln un das noch bis Ende März und weit darüber hinaus. Kein Bogg mehr.


----------



## Grüne Brille (28. Februar 2012)

Konov schrieb:


> [...]
> Einfach drauf kacken im Zweifelsfall.
> 
> [...]


Das ist aber nicht grade hilfreich, wenn sie eh schon nach Ar*** riechen


----------



## Ceiwyn (28. Februar 2012)

Du könntest auch aus Rache mit deren Zahnbürsten die Toilette putzen.


----------



## Kamsi (28. Februar 2012)

gema 5/5

die leute protestieren gegen sopa und co aber nicht gegen gez/gema


----------



## Ogil (28. Februar 2012)

Konov schrieb:


> ... aber gerade als Eltern der Freundin sollten sie dir schon gestatten, frische zu benutzen finde ich. ^^



Wenn jemand der sich Weedlord nennt mit meiner Tochter rummachen wuerde, dann wuerde ich ihn auch meine alten Arschhandtuecher fuers Gesicht verwenden lassen 


Ansonsten: Dass ich immer noch kein passendes Auto gefunden habe. Alles was ich bisher am Haken hatte ist dann an irgendeiner Kleinigkeit gescheitert. Und insgesamt ist das Angebot halt auch nicht so prall. Weiterwarten = 4/5


----------



## Deanne (28. Februar 2012)

4/5: Gestern Erdnusssauce gemacht und blöderweise in den Kühlschrank gestellt. Heute habe ich einen Erdnuss-Stein.

Und dafür habe ich richtig teure Zutaten gekauft. -_______-


----------



## Ellesmere (28. Februar 2012)

Ogil schrieb:


> *Wenn jemand der sich Weedlord nennt mit meiner Tochter rummachen wuerde, dann wuerde ich ihn auch meine alten Arschhandtuecher fuers Gesicht verwenden lassen
> 
> *
> Ansonsten: Dass ich immer noch kein passendes Auto gefunden habe. Alles was ich bisher am Haken hatte ist dann an irgendeiner Kleinigkeit gescheitert. Und insgesamt ist das Angebot halt auch nicht so prall. Weiterwarten = 4/5



Das würde ich glatt als Sig nehmen^^


----------



## Konov (28. Februar 2012)

Ogil schrieb:


> Wenn jemand der sich Weedlord nennt mit meiner Tochter rummachen wuerde, dann wuerde ich ihn auch meine alten Arschhandtuecher fuers Gesicht verwenden lassen



Vielleicht soll sein Name ja nur eine bewusste Provokation sein? ^^
Es muss ja nicht bedeuten, dass er eine Marijuhana Farm im heimischen Gewächshaus hat.


----------



## sympathisant (28. Februar 2012)

Ogil schrieb:


> Wenn jemand der sich Weedlord nennt mit meiner Tochter rummachen wuerde, dann wuerde ich ihn auch meine alten Arschhandtuecher fuers Gesicht verwenden lassen



du sagst es.


----------



## Weeeedlord (28. Februar 2012)

Grüne schrieb:


> Das ist aber nicht grade hilfreich, wenn sie eh schon nach Ar*** riechen



Das ist ja noch bescheuerter wie mein Nickname, da musst ich lachen^^



4/5 permanent im WoW-Forum gebannt. Yeah! Ist mein 3. und letzter Bann.

1. : 3 Tage für "Trolling/Spam" - Im Allgemeinen Forum war ein Thema das hieß "Ferraris ftw!". Hab drinn 1x gepostet, dass ich lieber einen Camaro SS fahren würde, statt einen Ferrari. Der Motorsound ist einfach besser :O

2. : 7 Tage für "Trolling/Spam" - Das Posten in: http://eu.battle.net...opic/3313134593 - Habe geschrieben, dass ich diese rennende Herde aus König der Löwen 1 ziemlich super fand, weil die diesen unglaublich rührenden Moment ausgelöst hat.

3. : Permanent für "Anderes" in meinem meinen Post Zitat: "Wenn die "Wir wollen Classicserver"-Community an einem Strang ziehen würde, würden alle auf sich auf einem Privatserver versammeln und es wäre plötzlich verflucht leer hier." Grund: Ich soll geworben und angespornt haben.

jo.....



&#8364;:



> Vielleicht soll sein Name ja nur eine bewusste Provokation sein? ^^
> Es muss ja nicht bedeuten, dass er eine Marijuhana Farm im heimischen Gewächshaus hat.



Exakt. Nicht alles so ernst nehmen, Leute.


----------



## iShock (28. Februar 2012)

iShock schrieb:


> den ganzen tag kopf und bauchweh gehabt -_- hoffe das ist morgen weg wollte da eig. einkaufen gehen >-<
> 
> 4/5



nope - krank -_- 5/5


----------



## Magogan (28. Februar 2012)

Ich bin Senior (siehe links unter meinem Namen) ... ich fühle mich so alt =(

1/5


----------



## orkman (28. Februar 2012)

manche menschen auf facebook unendlich/5


----------



## iShock (28. Februar 2012)

Magogan schrieb:


> Ich bin Senior (siehe links unter meinem Namen) ... ich fühle mich so alt =(
> 
> 1/5



das kannst doch in den profileinstellungen ändern^^


----------



## Konov (28. Februar 2012)

orkman schrieb:


> manche menschen auf facebook unendlich/5



So ziemlich alle Menschen auf Facebook? 1/5 ^^


----------



## HitotsuSatori (28. Februar 2012)

Meine Gilde stellt den Raidbetrieb ein. 100/5


----------



## Davatar (28. Februar 2012)

Gefühlte zehntausend Grad im Büro trotz offenen Fenstern: 1/5


----------



## Saji (28. Februar 2012)

Weeeedlord schrieb:


> .... oder machen das andere auch so? Handtücher doppelt verwenden? Monatelang vergammeltes Essen bunkern? Den kleinsten Topf für Nudeln verwenden, weil das Platz sparen soll? o0


Klopapier beidseitig benutzen - der Erfolg liegt auf der Hand! 



Konov schrieb:


> Einfach drauf kacken im Zweifelsfall.



Auf die Handtücher? o_O Da muss ich Grüne Brille recht geben, nicht gerade zuträglich wenn die Handtücher eh schon nach Poppes riechen.


----------



## orkman (28. Februar 2012)

Konov schrieb:


> So ziemlich alle Menschen auf Facebook? 1/5 ^^



nein , nur manche ... gott sei dank kenn ich die net einmal ... is ne oeffentliche gruppe wo jmd rumgeflamed hat ohne sinn und verstand


----------



## aufgeraucht (28. Februar 2012)

Weeeedlord schrieb:


> .... oder machen das andere auch so?



Ich bin kürzlich mit einer Freundin zu ihren Eltern gefahren.
Die Bohnen, die es als Beilage gab, waren noch aus einer DDR-Konservenbüchse! Aber soll ja ewig halten.
Saft? Gern! Beim eingießen ploppte ein taubenei-großer Schimmelklumpen ins Glas.
Handtücher gab es - geruchlos, sauber, frisch gewaschen - ob Löcher, offene Nähte und abgeranzter Frottee zum Design gehörten, kann ich nicht sagen.

3/5 und nie wieder Hinfahren

(wohlhabende Menschen, am Geld liegts nicht)


----------



## Legendary (28. Februar 2012)

aufgeraucht schrieb:


> Die Bohnen, die es als Beilage gab, waren noch aus einer DDR-Konservenbüchse! Aber soll ja ewig halten.
> Saft? Gern! Beim eingießen ploppte ein taubenei-großer Schimmelklumpen ins Glas.
> Handtücher gab es - geruchlos, sauber, frisch gewaschen - ob Löcher, offene Nähte und abgeranzter Frottee zum Design gehörten, kann ich nicht sagen.
> 
> (wohlhabende Menschen, am Geld liegts nicht)



Warum sind die wohlhabend geworden, mhm?


Morgen Zwischenprüfung, muss um 4:45 aufstehen weil ich mit dem Dreckszug ewig früh nach München fahren muss FFFUUUU/5

Gut nur, dass die 2  Stunden dauert, das heißt um 13 Uhr bin ich daheim und hab den Rest des Tages frei.


----------



## Olliruh (28. Februar 2012)

mein hund ist krank    
naja es regt mich nicht auf sondern mach mich traurig 5/5


----------



## Davatar (29. Februar 2012)

_Stell Dir vor es ist Meeting und keiner geht hin..._ 2/5 warum nur 2/5? Weil ich eigentlich nur ne Randfigur in dem Projekt bin und eigentlich an anderen Projekten arbeite. Aber nach 25 Minuten warten und dann taucht immernoch keiner auf, ist mir die Lust dann doch irgendwie vergangen...


----------



## Doofkatze (29. Februar 2012)

Ich arbeite heute einen Tag kostenlos.


----------



## Klein-Maha (29. Februar 2012)

Entity-Relationship-Diagramme 3/5 weil ichs nicht kann...


----------



## Olliruh (29. Februar 2012)

Zuviele Menschen die nicht Fähig sind Englisch zu sprechen 5/5
Es gibt nichts schlimmeres als Franzosen in LOL


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (29. Februar 2012)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Es gibt nichts schlimmeres als Franzosen



fix'd


----------



## aufgeraucht (29. Februar 2012)

Olliruh schrieb:
			
		

> naja es regt mich nicht auf sondern mach mich traurig 5/5


Hmm, entspicht grad meiner Stimmung.
Morgen eine Beerdigung im Familienkreis. Der Gesundheitszustand des Verstorbenen 'rechtfertigte' den Tod, auch wenn der Lebenswille dagegenstrebte.
Traurig macht es, so oder so.

Ging die letzten Tage einigermaßen. Hab mich damit gertröstet, dass ich ihm weitere körperlich Quälereien nie und nimmer hätte zumuten wollen.
Ja und plötzlich sitzt man wieder heulend da. Nun bin ich grad zu (frust)betrunken, um mich sinnvoll zu beschäftigen und zu 'grübelig' um ins Bett zu gehen.

Ach Mensch ey, manchmal "ist scheiße".
Kopf hoch und - auch wenns grad auf mich nicht zutrifft - sei euch allen gesagt: Wenns zum Heulen nicht reicht, dann lache!
Das richtige Motto für diesen Thread.


----------



## Olliruh (29. Februar 2012)

Mein aufrichtiges Beileid


----------



## aufgeraucht (29. Februar 2012)

Danke dir. Tut gut, auch unbekannterweise.
Werde mich mal aufraffen, Hose für morgen bügeln. Gibt doch noch was zu tun.

Gute Nacht euch.


----------



## Olliruh (1. März 2012)

NDAA ist heute in "Betrieb" genommen. 5/5


----------



## bkeleanor (1. März 2012)

Demnächst ist ein Service beim Auto fällig.

und 1.83CHF für 1l Bleifrei 95 :-(

Beides 1/5


----------



## Tilbie (1. März 2012)

Ich glaub ich werd krank 5/5


----------



## Saji (1. März 2012)

Wie Origin wieder mal nicht funktioniert... 4/5


----------



## Ceiwyn (1. März 2012)

Saji schrieb:


> Wie Origin wieder mal nicht funktioniert... 4/5



Wie ich mir (auch) deswegen ME 3 erst mal nicht kaufe. Ab sofort halte ich es bei jedem Origin-Spiel so: Für 10 Euro ist es mir den Ärger wert, für 50 sicher nicht. Und irgendwann kostet ME 3 auch nur 10 Euro.


----------



## Deanne (1. März 2012)

5/5: Mein Freund hat sich rasiert und sieht ohne Bart mega-scheiße aus.


----------



## Ceiwyn (1. März 2012)

Deanne schrieb:


> 5/5: Mein Freund hat sich rasiert und sieht ohne Bart mega-scheiße aus. Mir ist schlecht und ich kann den Kerl nicht mehr sehen.



Cool, willst du meine Freundin werden? Dann könnte ich meinen Bart mal stehen lassen und müsste mich nicht alle zwei Tage rasieren.


----------



## Olliruh (1. März 2012)

Deanne schrieb:


> 5/5: Mein Freund hat sich rasiert und sieht ohne Bart mega-scheiße aus. Mir ist schlecht und ich kann den Kerl nicht mehr sehen.



Oberflächlichkeit passt eh nicht in Beziehungen.


----------



## Ceiwyn (1. März 2012)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Oberflächlichkeit passt eh nicht in Beziehungen.



Stimmt. Wusste gar nicht, dass Deanne so oberflächlich sein kann. Herrje, hier auf buffed tun sich immer neue Abgründe auf.


----------



## Deanne (1. März 2012)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Oberflächlichkeit passt eh nicht in Beziehungen.



Wer mir sagt, ich soll mir beim Friseur bloß nicht zuviel abschneiden lassen, der darf sich selbst auch nicht verändern. Ich laufe nämlich jetzt mit Spliss rum.


----------



## Legendary (1. März 2012)

Deanne schrieb:


> 5/5: Mein Freund hat sich rasiert und sieht ohne Bart mega-scheiße aus. Mir ist schlecht und ich kann den Kerl nicht mehr sehen.


Haha beim 1. Lesen musste ich lachen, ich finds trotzdem traurig. Furchtbar wenn man wegen solchen Details einen Mensch nicht mehr sehen kann, der Typ muss ja dann scheinbar außer einem geilen Bart nix gehabt haben.


----------



## Saji (1. März 2012)

AÖ-Ravenation schrieb:


> Haha beim 1. Lesen musste ich lachen, ich finds trotzdem traurig. Furchtbar wenn man wegen solchen Details einen Mensch nicht mehr sehen kann, der Typ muss ja dann scheinbar außer einem geilen Bart nix gehabt haben.



Ich könnte noch immer darüber lachen.


----------



## Konov (1. März 2012)

Deanne schrieb:


> 5/5: Mein Freund hat sich rasiert und sieht ohne Bart mega-scheiße aus. Mir ist schlecht und ich kann den Kerl nicht mehr sehen.



Ich hoffe in dem Satz ist jede Menge Selbstironie versteckt, sonst muss ich dir leider wirklich sagen dass du furchtbar oberflächlich bist und der Typ dich nicht verdient hat.

Wie man so auf eine Veränderung des Äußeren reagieren kann, ist mir schleierhaft, es sei denn man ist selbst unglaublich eitel und eben total oberflächlich...
Was mich überrascht weil ich bis dato den Eindruck hatte, du hättest etwas mehr Grips als die meisten anderen Tussis von denen man so liest.

Vielleicht hab ich mich getäuscht. ^^


----------



## win3ermute (2. März 2012)

Man wird doch wohl noch schreiben dürfen, daß der Partner mit neuer Frisur/(Damen-)Bart/Achselhaarzöpfen/"Mami"-Stirntattoo mal so richtig Scheisse aussieht !


----------



## Konov (2. März 2012)

win3ermute schrieb:


> Man wird doch wohl noch schreiben dürfen, daß der Partner mit neuer Frisur/(Damen-)Bart/Achselhaarzöpfen/"Mami"-Stirntattoo mal so richtig Scheisse aussieht !



Hier darf von mir aus jeder schreiben was er will, aber muss sich nicht wundern, wenn man hinterher entsprechende Schlüsse daraus zieht. ^^


----------



## Manowar (2. März 2012)

Konov schrieb:


> wenn man hinterher entsprechende Schlüsse daraus zieht. ^^



Ist bei dir geschehen, ist bei mir geschehen, ist bei jedem hier geschehen.. und?
Wenn man die Sachen von dir liest, bekommt man Gänsehaut auf den Augäpfeln - genau so gehts dir sicher mit mir.

Ich versteh sie voll und ganz.
Hab nichtmal mehr nen Schimmer, wie ich ohne Bart aussehe und wills auch garnicht wissen 
Oberflächlichkeit steckt in uns allen und das auch teilweise unterbewusst. Wenn ihr Kerl z.B. ultra-männlich mit dem Bart aussieht, ihn dann absäbelt, um dann wie ein Milchbubi auszusehen, kann das schon viel im Kopf verändern.
Die Schönen, kommen mit den Schönen zusammen. Natürlich gibts da auch Ausnahmen. Teilweise nennt sich das dann "Fetisch" 

Mal an die "IIIEH OBERFLÄCHLICH!"-Fraktion.. wieviele von euch, würden diese Frau daten (nehmen wir mal an, sie wäre echt)?


Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Was immer ihr auch sagen wollt:
1. entweder Fetisch
2. Heuchlerei

Euer Hirn:


Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Wird wohl aufgefallen sein, dass ich oberflächlich bin oder? 

Finde den passenden Ragecomic leider nicht mehr..


----------



## Davatar (2. März 2012)

Deanne schrieb:


> 5/5: Mein Freund hat sich rasiert und sieht ohne Bart mega-scheiße aus. Mir ist schlecht und ich kann den Kerl nicht mehr sehen.


Hahaha wie lange seid Ihr jetzt zusammen? Ne Woche? Glaub mir, Du gewöhnst Dich dran. Meine Ex hatte sich auch nach 2 Wochen die Frisur geändert und ich fands schrecklich, aber nach nem Monat, zwei gewöhnte ich mich dann dran und es fiel mir gar nicht mehr auf. Ansonsten:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=nA93S7-kL9U

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## bkeleanor (2. März 2012)

Manowar schrieb:


> Die Schönen, kommen mit den Schönen zusammen. Natürlich gibts da auch Ausnahmen. Teilweise nennt sich das dann "Fetisch"



oder auch sehr beliebt...ich zitiere:
come on come on....love me for the money
come on come on....listen to the money talk.


----------



## Konov (2. März 2012)

Manowar schrieb:


> Ist bei dir geschehen, ist bei mir geschehen, ist bei jedem hier geschehen.. und?
> Wenn man die Sachen von dir liest, bekommt man Gänsehaut auf den Augäpfeln - genau so gehts dir sicher mit mir.



Interessanter Vergleich, hinkt allerdings doch ein wenig.
Ich bin schon tausende Male hier im Forum mit dutzenden Leuten angeeckt, trotzdem habe ich nie geschrieben, dass jemand so und so aussieht und mir deshalb schlecht wird und ich es scheiße finde.

Vorallem würde ich sowas nie über meinen Partner schreiben. Weder hier noch sonst wo. Und wenn einem plötzlich schlecht wird weil der Partner ein paar Haare weniger irgendwo am Körper hat, muss ich schon sagen lässt das deutliche Rückschlüsse zu.



Manowar schrieb:


> Ich versteh sie voll und ganz.
> Hab nichtmal mehr nen Schimmer, wie ich ohne Bart aussehe und wills auch garnicht wissen



Oh mein Gott, das meinste doch jetzt nicht ernst... das ist doch was völlig anderes. Mir gefällt mein Bart auch, und zwar besser als ohne. 
Aber wenn meine Freundin oben geschriebens über mich sagen oder schreiben würde, würde ich ihr ordentlich die Meinung geigen und sie achtkantig rauswerfen.

Nicht weil sie sich darüber beschwert, sondern insbesondere aufgrunddessen, *WIE *sie sich beschwert. Lies nochmal genau was Deanne geschrieben hat.
Und ich sagte bereits: Ich hoffe, dass da ein wenig Selbstironie versteckt war und das nicht Ernst gemeint war. 





Manowar schrieb:


> Oberflächlichkeit steckt in uns allen und das auch teilweise unterbewusst. Wenn ihr Kerl z.B. ultra-männlich mit dem Bart aussieht, ihn dann absäbelt, um dann wie ein Milchbubi auszusehen, kann das schon viel im Kopf verändern.
> Die Schönen, kommen mit den Schönen zusammen. Natürlich gibts da auch Ausnahmen. Teilweise nennt sich das dann "Fetisch"
> [...]



Die Vergleiche mit 300 Kilo Skulpturen sind völlig lächerlich.
Du vergleichst Äpfel mit Birnen und merkst es hoffentlich.... 200 Kilo Übergewicht ist ungleich Bart an oder ab - ich erkenne da jedenfalls einen Unterschied....

Natürlich steckt Oberflächlichkeit in uns allen.
Aber man kann bewusst versuchen, Menschen nicht oder weniger danach zu beurteilen. Und ich finde es toll, wenn Menschen dazu in der Lage sind. Insbesondere bei der Partnerwahl.

Ich fasse zusammen:
Wie wir ja alle kürzlich erfahren durften, hat Deanne den Herren vor einiger Zeit erst kennengelernt und beschwert sich postum innerhalb weniger Tage darüber, dass er sich den Bart abrasiert und ihr jetzt schlecht wird, wenn sie ihn ansieht.

Mal ehrlich wenn das nicht ironisch gemeint ist, wie soll man das dann bewerten?
Ich kann sowas gar nicht mehr ernst nehmen. ^^


Abgesehen davon glaube ich, dass sie wohl drüber hinwegkommen wird und es vielleicht nur eine spontane Reaktion war, die nichtsdestrotrotz völlig übertrieben und kindisch rüberkommt.


----------



## Ogil (2. März 2012)

Naja - man sollte hier aber auch niemanden verurteilen ohne die Details zu kennen. Vielleicht hat der Bart die rechtsradikalen Gesichtstattoos aus der Jugendzeit des Herrn verdeckt? Dann waere das Abrasieren doch wirklich bedenklich...


----------



## Ceiwyn (2. März 2012)

Ogil schrieb:


> Naja - man sollte hier aber auch niemanden verurteilen ohne die Details zu kennen. Vielleicht hat der Bart die rechtsradikalen Gesichtstattoos aus der Jugendzeit des Herrn verdeckt? Dann waere das Abrasieren doch wirklich bedenklich...



Die Posts in diesem Forum werden täglich abstruser.


----------



## Davatar (2. März 2012)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Die Posts in diesem Forum werden täglich abstruser.


Genau das dacht ich mir auch, als ich das gelesen hab ^^


----------



## Manaori (2. März 2012)

Nacken- und Rückenschmerzen... hoffentlich wird da morgen kein Kopfweh draus >.< 3/5


----------



## Konov (2. März 2012)

Ogil schrieb:


> Naja - man sollte hier aber auch niemanden verurteilen ohne die Details zu kennen. Vielleicht hat der Bart die rechtsradikalen Gesichtstattoos aus der Jugendzeit des Herrn verdeckt? Dann waere das Abrasieren doch wirklich bedenklich...



Da geb ich dir Recht... ^^
Allerdings ist es doch recht unwarscheinlich dass das Fall ist.


----------



## Kamsi (2. März 2012)

das ist das internet was erwartet ihr ^^


----------



## HitotsuSatori (2. März 2012)

Alle die, die hier über Deanne herziehen, haben das hier scheinbar überlesen:


Deanne schrieb:


> Wer mir sagt, ich soll mir beim Friseur bloß nicht zuviel abschneiden lassen, der darf sich selbst auch nicht verändern. Ich laufe nämlich jetzt mit Spliss rum.




Und auch, wenn ich mir in Beziehungen absolut nichts vorschreiben lasse, kann ich ihre Reaktion nachvollziehen, wenn Obiges der Vorläufer war. Ich mag übrigens überhaupt keine Bärte und würde eine Veränderung in diese Richtung auch nicht gutheißen. Das hat allerdings auch Gründe, die ich hier aber nicht breittreten werde.


----------



## Klein-Maha (2. März 2012)

Eine Diskussion über aussehen ist immer wieder erheiternt... *guckt auf das Wort* hm, wie wird das richtig geschrieben?

Aber Btt:
Kaffeetasse leer 5/5
Office Serienbrieffunktion verarscht mich 4/5
einen guten Freund durch eine dumme Aktion verloren 1000000000/5


----------



## Manaori (2. März 2012)

Klein-Maha schrieb:


> Eine Diskussion über aussehen ist immer wieder erheiternt... *guckt auf das Wort* hm, wie wird das richtig geschrieben?
> 
> Aber Btt:
> Kaffeetasse leer 5/5
> ...



Erheiternd  

Huuuuuuunger und kann erst in einer Stunde los 10/5


----------



## Konov (2. März 2012)

HitotsuSatori schrieb:


> Alle die, die hier über Deanne herziehen, haben das hier scheinbar überlesen:



Nur für den Fall dass ich jetzt gemeint sein sollte:
Ich ziehe nicht über Deanne her, ich habe nur meine Enttäuschung über den Kommentar ausdrücken wollen, sollte sie es ernst gemeint haben.

Den von dir zitierten Kommentar könnte man als ironische Keule hinterher deuten, aber sicher bin ich mir nicht.
Letztlich ist es mir auch egal, weil ich meinen Senf zum Thema abgegeben hab und damit ist das Ding für mich durch.


----------



## Manowar (2. März 2012)

Konov schrieb:


> Die Vergleiche mit 300 Kilo Skulpturen sind völlig lächerlich.
> Du vergleichst Äpfel mit Birnen und merkst es hoffentlich.... 200 Kilo Übergewicht ist ungleich Bart an oder ab - ich erkenne da jedenfalls einen Unterschied....



Da bitte, nur für dich:


Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Das mag vllt für dich stimmen, aber warum sollte es bei allen so sein?

Das letzte Mädel das ich bei mir hatte, steht extremst auf Muskeln.
Nehmen wir jetzt mal an, ich würde eine Beziehung mit ihr eingehen (ehehehe...), würde aufhören zu trainieren und alle Muskeln verlieren. 
Unser Sex würde sich komplett verändern,da ihr Fetisch sie "glücklich" machte.
Da Sex ultra wichtig ist in ner Beziehung -> tschö!

Oder nehmen wir mal einen anderen "Bart" 
Kate Beckinsale ist teh ultimate Frau für mich. (<3)
Ich darf jetzt wohl nicht zu genau werden.. -> Fantasie:
Sie steht nackt vor mir und ich muss an ein Urwald denken.
Das wäre ein absolutes No-Go und ich würde sie nichtmal mehr angucken.

Sind ja auch nur ein paar Haare,gelle?

Wenn du magst, schreib ich noch weitere Beispiele, wo Kleinigkeiten mitspielen.

Oberflächliches kann vieles entscheiden.



Konov schrieb:


> weil ich meinen Senf zum Thema abgegeben hab und damit ist das Ding für mich durch.



lolnope


----------



## Konov (2. März 2012)

Manowar schrieb:


> Da bitte, nur für dich:
> [...]



Offenbar hast du nicht gelesen was ich geschrieben hab oder du hast es nicht verstanden?!
Ich weiß es nicht... ist scheinbar auch egal. 



Manowar schrieb:


> Das mag vllt für dich stimmen, aber warum sollte es bei allen so sein?
> 
> Das letzte Mädel das ich bei mir hatte, steht extremst auf Muskeln.
> Nehmen wir jetzt mal an, ich würde eine Beziehung mit ihr eingehen (ehehehe...), würde aufhören zu trainieren und alle Muskeln verlieren.
> ...



Damit wäre geklärt, zu welcher Sorte Mensch du gehörst 
Ist auch in Ordnung, weil es dein Ding ist und ich dich persönlich nicht kenne. Ich erlaube mir da keine weiteren Kommentare zu.



Manowar schrieb:


> Sie steht nackt vor mir und ich muss an ein Urwald denken.
> Das wäre ein absolutes No-Go und ich würde sie nichtmal mehr angucken.
> 
> Sind ja auch nur ein paar Haare,gelle?



Richtig, es sind nur ein paar Haare...
Ich habe den Eindruck die Diskussion driftet in Haarspalterei ab... 




Manowar schrieb:


> Wenn du magst, schreib ich noch weitere Beispiele, wo Kleinigkeiten mitspielen.
> 
> Oberflächliches kann vieles entscheiden.



Nein danke, brauchst du nicht. Ich weiß was du meinst und kann auch verstehen wenn dich diese Kleinigkeiten stören.
Wie du damit umgehst, kann ich allerdings nicht verstehen. Muss ich aber auch nicht - siehe oben.

Es ist nicht meine Aufgabe, jemandem ins Gewissen oder sonst wo rein zu reden.
Wie gesagt, wir kennen uns nicht persönlich und wir sind hier mehr oder weniger anonym. Wir laufen aneinander vorbei, gedanklich, wie auch körperlich und Einstellungstechnisch.
Ist aber auch in Ordnung schätze ich.


----------



## Ceiwyn (2. März 2012)

Manowar schrieb:


> Da Sex ultra wichtig ist in ner Beziehung



Sind wir immer noch Gorillas?


----------



## Klein-Maha (2. März 2012)

Japp... wir sind Gorillas! Jedenfalls komm ich mir im Moment so vor... Null Feingefühl und taper in jedes Fettnäpfchen, Scheunentore übersehe ich geflissentlich und renne vor jede Glastür.... 

Und ja, Sex ist wichtig...


----------



## Manowar (2. März 2012)

Konov..du bist nen lustiges Kerlchen.
Ich erzähl ne kleine Geschichte und du richtest über mich. 2 Zeilen weiter, ist sowas wieder vollkommen unmöglich.
Du hattest aber wohl doch recht..das Thema ist durch.
Mir dir zu schreibenm, ist irgendwie eklig 



Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Sind wir immer noch Gorillas?



In dem Fall.. absolut.
Da hattest du bislang wohl Glück, dass du noch nie schlechten Sex hattest 
edit.. oder nie guten


----------



## sympathisant (2. März 2012)

im alltag (und alter) sind aber auch andere sachen wichtig: zuverlässigkeit, vertrauen, fleiss, ...

da ist sex nur ein punkt von vielen. und wahrscheinlich der punkt, den ich mir am schnellsten woanders holen kann.


----------



## Manowar (2. März 2012)

sympathisant schrieb:


> im alltag (und alter) sind aber auch andere sachen wichtig: zuverlässigkeit, vertrauen, fleiss, ...



Selbstverständlich! 
An den Punkt muss man aber auch erstmal kommen.

Ich werde meine zukünftige Frau, mit sicherheit nicht nur, von ihren Fähigkeiten im Bett abhängig machen ^^


----------



## Ceiwyn (2. März 2012)

Verstehe nicht. was an Sex so wichtig sein soll. Alles andere ist wichtiger. Beruf, Einkommen, Haus, Familie, Sicherheit...


----------



## Konov (2. März 2012)

Manowar schrieb:


> Konov..du bist nen lustiges Kerlchen.
> Ich erzähl ne kleine Geschichte und du richtest über mich. 2 Zeilen weiter, ist sowas wieder vollkommen unmöglich.
> Du hattest aber wohl doch recht..das Thema ist durch.
> Mir dir zu schreibenm, ist irgendwie eklig



Wo richte ich denn über dich?!

Das einzige was ich gesagt habe, ist, dass ich weiß zu welcher Sorte Mensch du gehörst. Nicht ohne Grund habe ich das mit einem Smiley markiert.
MEHR habe ich dazu nicht gesagt. Meine Gedanken belasse ich bei mir.
Das was ich für nötig hielt, habe ich geschrieben. Widersprochen hat sich das nicht. Ich habe nur nicht alles geschrieben, was ich denke. Denn dann würde ich wohl Morgen noch hier sitzen. 

Aber du hast mit deinen Kommentaren genau wie einige andere hier wieder eindrucksvoll bewiesen, dass ich das gar nicht ernst nehmen kann.
Ich gehe auf diese Beiträge auch gar nicht mehr ein. Diverse Leute sind auch schon auf meiner Ignoreliste, damit ich nicht mehr meine Zeit verschwenden muss, um irgendjemandem irgendetwas zum drölfzigsten Mal zu erklären.


@Flo
Oh ja viele von uns sind immer noch auf dem Niveau eines Gorillas und sind auch stolz darauf!
Mir begegnen jedenfalls ständig welche, wenn ich den Fernseher anschalte, vor die Tür gehe, zum Einkaufen oder wohin auch immer. Ein einziges Gehege...


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (2. März 2012)

Kaum ist man mal nen Tag weg, schon wird hier über Bärte, fette Chicks und Intimbehaarung diskutiert 

Ich versuch nochmal was zum Thema zu schreiben:
Hab dieses Wochenende so viel vor, dass es wieder zu schnell vorbei sein wird 1/5


----------



## Ceiwyn (2. März 2012)

Origin funktioniert mal wieder nicht mehr... nicht mal in den Offline-Modus kommt man noch rein. Schade um Mass Effect 3, aber diesen Softwareschrott tu ich mir bei keinem Spiel mehr an. Ist genauso schlimm wie Steam vor 9 Jahren.


----------



## Manowar (2. März 2012)

SWeeT_mushrOOms schrieb:


> Kaum ist man mal nen Tag weg, schon wird hier über Bärte, fette Chicks und Intimbehaarung diskutiert



Gibt doch nichts schöneres 

Heute kein Fußball 5/5


----------



## Olliruh (2. März 2012)

LOL der Amokläufer aus Norwegen kommt nicht in den Knast weil er "unzurechnungsfähig" sei. 5/5


----------



## Ceiwyn (2. März 2012)

Olliruh schrieb:


> LOL der Amokläufer aus Norwegen kommt nicht in den Knast weil er "unzurechnungsfähig" sei. 5/5



Nur sollte man dazu wissen, dass eine Unzurechnungsfähigkeit dafür sorgt, dass man nie wieder rauskommt, alleine in einer Gummizelle sitzt und nicht mal alleine aufs Klo darf. Im Gefängnis würde er irgendwann wieder entlassen werden müssen.


----------



## Kamsi (3. März 2012)

4 uhr und 6 uhr brennen rechte rippe dann um 8 uhr wieder brennen und kann jetzt nicht mehr einschlafen weil aua


----------



## Manoroth (3. März 2012)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Nur sollte man dazu wissen, dass eine Unzurechnungsfähigkeit dafür sorgt, dass man nie wieder rauskommt, alleine in einer Gummizelle sitzt und nicht mal alleine aufs Klo darf. Im Gefängnis würde er irgendwann wieder entlassen werden müssen.



in die gummizelle kommste nur, wen du dich daneben benimmst^^ aber generell hast du im knast mehr freiheiten als auf ner geschlossenene station. (die "modernen" gummi zellen sind btw knall rosa )


----------



## Ceiwyn (3. März 2012)

Manoroth schrieb:


> in die gummizelle kommste nur, wen du dich daneben benimmst^^ aber generell hast du im knast mehr freiheiten als auf ner geschlossenene station. (die "modernen" gummi zellen sind btw knall rosa )



In die Zelle kommt erst mal jeder. Danach wird gefiltert, wer nicht zwangsläufig rein muss. Ich bin mir sicher, dass Breivik außer rosa Wänden in seinem Leben nicht mehr viel sehen wird.


----------



## Derulu (3. März 2012)

Manoroth schrieb:


> in die gummizelle kommste nur, wen du dich daneben benimmst^^ aber generell hast du im knast mehr freiheiten als auf ner geschlossenene station. (die "modernen" gummi zellen sind btw knall rosa )



Rosa soll ja auch "aggressionslindernd" wirken...


----------



## Olliruh (3. März 2012)

Fernbedienung verloren 5/5


----------



## NoHeroIn (3. März 2012)

Gummizellen gibt's doch kaum noch, oder? Hab bisher nur von freiwilligen besuchen in diesen gehört. Also es gibt Kliniken, bei denen die Patienten sagen können, dass sie da mal für 30 Minuten eingesperrt werden wollen. Und dann können sie sich austoben, rumschreien, was auch immer.  

Bei einem Freund gab's dann das volle Programm... Fixiergurte zu fest angezogen, dass er nur noch flach atmen konnte, nackt liegen lassen, nachdem er zweimal geklingelt hat, Bett von der Wand weggeschoben, damit er nicht mehr an die Klingel kommt. Nein, dann kommt keiner mehr, auch nicht, wenn man zum Klo muss... Dauerhafte Dunkelheit oder Helligkeit, Zusammenlegen mit ständig schreienden Mitpatienten, Verweigerung von Flüssigkeit (wurde neben das Bett gestellt, bringt nur nix, wen man fixiert ist). 

Darauf folgte ne 1:1-Betreuung, d.h. man ist nicht allein. Wird also in dem Beobachtungsraum ohne tote Winkel (eine Wand aus Glas) geparkt, zum Klo kommt einer mit (ja, mit rein, ja, man wird angeschaut) etc... der Grund war bei ihm übrigens simple Selbstverletzung (kein Suizidversuch) und es war eine Kinder- und Jugendpsychiatrie. 

Wenn das die Zustände bei Leuten sind, die keine Straftaten begangen haben, wie ist es dann bei welchen, die die Pfleger wütend machen? Ich möchte nicht mit Breivik tauschen. Und auch mit niemand anderem, der in der Klapse landet. x)

So, das regt mich jetzt schon wieder auf.. 5/5


----------



## Klein-Maha (3. März 2012)

@NoHeroln: Schlechte Klinik, verdammt schlechte Klinik! Ich bin selber Borderliner (Selbstverletzungen) und habe schon einige Kliniken von innen gesehen, und DAS habe ich noch nie erlebt, geschweige denn gehört oder gesehen. Das grenzt ja schon an Misshandlung


----------



## Dominau (3. März 2012)

Menno, dachte die Geburtstagsfeier geht heute um 8Uhr los. Dabei fängts erster um 9 an.
Eine Stunde länger rumsitzen und warten .. :/


----------



## Olliruh (3. März 2012)

Scheiß auf Köln-Chorweiler,Essen Krey,Harburg oder Neu-Kölln. HAGEN IST DAS GRÖßTE GHETTO DEUTSCHLANDS ... 5/5


----------



## Ceiwyn (3. März 2012)

Kennt jemand das Problem bei LoL, wenn man auf Spielen drückt und dann das Login-Fenster nicht erscheint? Hinweis: Ich hab gestern das System um drei Tage zurückversetzt. Seitdem gehts nicht mehr. Sämtliche "Lösungen" aus dem Netz funktionieren nicht. Habs als Admin gestartet, in anderen Ordner verschoben und Windows und Treiber aktuell.


----------



## tonygt (3. März 2012)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Kennt jemand das Problem bei LoL, wenn man auf Spielen drückt und dann das Login-Fenster nicht erscheint? Hinweis: Ich hab gestern das System um drei Tage zurückversetzt. Seitdem gehts nicht mehr. Sämtliche "Lösungen" aus dem Netz funktionieren nicht. Habs als Admin gestartet, in anderen Ordner verschoben und Windows und Treiber aktuell.



ALso du meinst wenn du noch im Launer bist und dann auf PLay/spielen drückst ?


----------



## Ceiwyn (3. März 2012)

tonygt schrieb:


> ALso du meinst wenn du noch im Launer bist und dann auf PLay/spielen drückst ?



Ja, aber hat sich jetzt erledigt. Hatte die Repairfunktion vergessen, die hat eben geholfen.


----------



## Edou (3. März 2012)

Da geht man 1 mal, EIN VERFICKTES MAL, wirklich in die Stadt, und wird kurz vor seinem Zuhause von 3 spasten angegriffen....wäre ich nicht so nahe zuhause gewesen, hätt ich mich verteidigt, hätte ich ihn umgehauen, als ich 2 min später dann rauskam und mein zeug weggelegt hatte, sind se feige abgehauen...gott ich hasse die Menschheit. -.- 53534343423434324/5


----------



## Xidish (3. März 2012)

Menschen, die anscheinend derartige Wörter benutzen müssen, um sich groß zu fühlen, gelle Edou? ~/~
... auch wenn ich Deinen Frust verstehe ...

ansonsten gerade

Klitschkos Ko Sieg eben
Der sollte 1. mal n Agressions-Training absolvieren und 2. mal fair bleiben.
Der "Kampf" eben war imo kein Kampf und völlig unverdient für ihn gewonnen.


----------



## Edou (4. März 2012)

Tut mir leid, aber ich Rage gerade, ja. Und nein ich muss mich nicht Groß fühlen, aber wenn ich angegriffen werde, und ich bin verdammt Ruhige, gewaltverabscheuende Person, der noch versucht hat ihm klar zu machen, obwohl der klar auf Streß aus war, dass man nicht will, dann tut es mir leid, das mir für dieses Elendspack keine besser Umbschreibung einfällt. Da muss ich mich durch nicht Groß fühlen, bei aller Gütigkeit nicht, aber irgendwann ist bei mir der Spaß vorbei.


----------



## Manowar (4. März 2012)

Wofür zum Geier entschuldigst du dich?
Was zum VERFICKTEN?


----------



## Olliruh (4. März 2012)

FICKI FICK FICK


----------



## Edou (4. März 2012)

Ich entschuldige mich nicht bei den Typen, sondern wohl eher bei dem Ober mir. Wenn ich den Kerl auf offener Straße nochmal sehe, und Glaub mir, bei uns ist das so, dann Hau ich ihm und seinen beiden kleinen schwachmaten die Nase ins Gehirn, aufdass sie doch bitte zur Hölle fahren, sodass ich sie dann in ein ein paar Jährchen wieder sehe. Das einzig Negative an diesem erlebnis? Oder wohl eher das Größte, Ich falle wieder in meine Depressionen, die ich seit gut 2 Jahren ENDLICH los hatte, wieder hinein. :> Aber ansonsten ist ja alles gut, ich darf mich ja nichtmal darüber aufregen, da ich ja dann gleich dazu gehöre und mich groß fühle. :> 5/5


----------



## Olliruh (4. März 2012)

Edou schrieb:


> Ich entschuldige mich nicht bei den Typen, sondern wohl eher bei dem Ober mir. Wenn ich den Kerl auf offener Straße nochmal sehe, und Glaub mir, bei uns ist das so, dann Hau ich ihm und seinen beiden kleinen schwachmaten die Nase ins Gehirn, aufdass sie doch bitte zur Hölle fahren, sodass ich sie dann in ein ein paar Jährchen wieder sehe. Das einzig Negative an diesem erlebnis? Oder wohl eher das Größte, Ich falle wieder in meine Depressionen, die ich seit gut 2 Jahren ENDLICH los hatte, wieder hinein. :> Aber ansonsten ist ja alles gut, ich darf mich ja nichtmal darüber aufregen, da ich ja dann gleich dazu gehöre und mich groß fühle. :> 5/5



Du bist schließlich Schalker und echte Schalker lassenn Dortmund Fans auch nicht einfach so über die Straße gehen ohne wenigstens einmal ne Flasche geworfen zu haben


----------



## Edou (4. März 2012)

Was mich am meisten Ankotzt ist mit der Fakt, dass sie mich nicht nur Körperlich attackiert haben, sondern auch noch beschimpft. Was mich teilweise noch mehr Aufregt, als ich meine Sachen abgelegt hatte, und mit meinem Vater raus auf die Straße bin, da mein Bro zuhause geblieben ist, und es so nun "wieder" 2 gegen 3 Stand, haben sie uns gesehn und sind Feige weggerannt. Mein Vater und ich sind dann die gegend zwar Abgelaufen, aber die Zeitspanne war dann doch zu groß.


----------



## Konov (4. März 2012)

Edou schrieb:


> Was mich am meisten Ankotzt ist mit der Fakt, dass sie mich nicht nur Körperlich attackiert haben, sondern auch noch beschimpft. Was mich teilweise noch mehr Aufregt, als ich meine Sachen abgelegt hatte, und mit meinem Vater raus auf die Straße bin, da mein Bro zuhause geblieben ist, und es so nun "wieder" 2 gegen 3 Stand, haben sie uns gesehn und sind Feige weggerannt. Mein Vater und ich sind dann die gegend zwar Abgelaufen, aber die Zeitspanne war dann doch zu groß.



Krass, wovon reden wir hier?
Eine Schlägerei unter Jugendlichen oder was? Wenn du dann noch deinen Vater holst...

Ich weiß nicht wie alt die Typen waren und auch nicht wie alt du bist, aber wenn das einfach irgendwelche Deppen waren, die ihren Frust rauslassen wollten, finde ich die Reaktion übertrieben.
Im besten Falle wärst du einfach weitergegangen und hättest sie ignoriert. Das ist die größte Strafe für diese Pfeifen...

Dann nach dem Motto "ich hol meine Brüder", in dem Fall deinen Vater, zurückzuschlagen halte ich für keine gute Idee. Ruckzuck hast du selbst eine Anzeige am Hals.

Wobei ich das Alter der Beteiligten halt nicht einschätzen kann... sind erstmal nur meine Gedanken zum Thema.


----------



## Remaire (4. März 2012)

=> Leute die Asozialreden (Bsp. Ej Digga weischt du hab isch krass...) *kotz* 5/5
=> Alte Leute die bei Rot über die Ampel gehen so das man eine komplette Ampelphase nochmal warten muss. 3/5
=> (und ein WoW Aufreger) - Multiboxer 5/5


----------



## Edou (4. März 2012)

Konov schrieb:


> Krass, wovon reden wir hier?
> Eine Schlägerei unter Jugendlichen oder was? Wenn du dann noch deinen Vater holst...
> 
> Ich weiß nicht wie alt die Typen waren und auch nicht wie alt du bist, aber wenn das einfach irgendwelche Deppen waren, die ihren Frust rauslassen wollten, finde ich die Reaktion übertrieben.
> ...



Die waren Älter, um die 21 rum. 2. Haben mein Bruder und Ich versucht einfach wegzulaufen, die sind uns Hinterher, haben uns weiterhin Beleidigt und Schlussendlich mir gegen die Brust und meinem Bruder in den Rücken, Hinterhältig, getreten. Die Typen waren auf Stress aus, punkt. Kaum stehen ich und mein Bruder in der Bahn auf, laufen die zu uns hin, er Unterhält sich mit seinem "Kumpel" lautstark wie sehr er uns doch eine in die Fresse schlagen könnte, und wir sollen mit ihm um die Ecke kommen und uns Prügeln. Ich habe ihm dann FREUNDLICH, was mir, wie es sich ja rausstellte, von anfang an unnütze vorkam, gesagt, dass wir keinen Stress wollen. So, nach ein paar Beleidigungen, und Gott sei dank kurz vor unserem Haus, fallen die uns von hinten an. Und dass ich dann mit meinem Vater losziehe, wenn die 3, Uns 2 17 bzw 16 Jährigen bedrohen, ist doch wohl logisch? Also das war gezielt auf "Schwächere" (wobei ich, so unerfahren wie die in ihrem Kampfstil waren und vorallem feige, die auch gut allein Umgeklatscht hätte, aber ich hasse Gewalt eigentlich und wäre ich nicht so nah Zuhause gewesen, hätte ich mich auch Verteidigt). Und jetzt erzähl mir nix mit Reaktion sei übertrieben, ich hab versucht weiterzugehn und zu entkommen.


----------



## Konov (4. März 2012)

Edou schrieb:


> Die waren Älter, um die 21 rum. 2. Haben mein Bruder und Ich versucht einfach wegzulaufen, die sind uns Hinterher, haben uns weiterhin Beleidigt und Schlussendlich mir gegen die Brust und meinem Bruder in den Rücken, Hinterhältig, getreten. Die Typen waren auf Stress aus, punkt. Kaum stehen ich und mein Bruder in der Bahn auf, laufen die zu uns hin, er Unterhält sich mit seinem "Kumpel" lautstark wie sehr er uns doch eine in die Fresse schlagen könnte, und wir sollen mit ihm um die Ecke kommen und uns Prügeln. Ich habe ihm dann FREUNDLICH, was mir, wie es sich ja rausstellte, von anfang an unnütze vorkam, gesagt, dass wir keinen Stress wollen. So, nach ein paar Beleidigungen, und Gott sei dank kurz vor unserem Haus, fallen die uns von hinten an. Und dass ich dann mit meinem Vater losziehe, wenn die 3, Uns 2 17 bzw 16 Jährigen bedrohen, ist doch wohl logisch? Also das war gezielt auf "Schwächere" (wobei ich, so unerfahren wie die in ihrem Kampfstil waren und vorallem feige, die auch gut allein Umgeklatscht hätte, aber ich hasse Gewalt eigentlich und wäre ich nicht so nah Zuhause gewesen, hätte ich mich auch Verteidigt). Und jetzt erzähl mir nix mit Reaktion sei übertrieben, ich hab versucht weiterzugehn und zu entkommen.



Ok, ich wusste nicht dass es doch so extrem war... wenn man schon angegriffen wird ists fürs "Weitergehen" meist zu spät.


----------



## Tilbie (4. März 2012)

Krank und morgen Referat 5/5 ._.


----------



## Edou (4. März 2012)

Panik vor morgen, ich will nicht mit der Bahn in die Schule und zurück....ach man ey...da fangen diese bloeden depressionen wieder an....nur wegen diesem scheiß erlebnis....-.-
5/5...come on Edou, du bist an damaligen situationen gewachsen und wenn was ist kannst du dich verteidigen....


----------



## Olliruh (4. März 2012)

Edou schrieb:


> Panik vor morgen, ich will nicht mit der Bahn in die Schule und zurück....ach man ey...da fangen diese bloeden depressionen wieder an....nur wegen diesem scheiß erlebnis....-.-
> 5/5...come on Edou, du bist an damaligen situationen gewachsen und wenn was ist kannst du dich verteidigen....



Wenn was ist piep mich an.


----------



## Konov (4. März 2012)

Edou schrieb:


> Panik vor morgen, ich will nicht mit der Bahn in die Schule und zurück....ach man ey...da fangen diese bloeden depressionen wieder an....nur wegen diesem scheiß erlebnis....-.-
> 5/5...come on Edou, du bist an damaligen situationen gewachsen und wenn was ist kannst du dich verteidigen....



Augen zu und durch... wie schlimm kann es schon werden...? Oder passiert dir das öfter?


----------



## Edou (4. März 2012)

Konov schrieb:


> Augen zu und durch... wie schlimm kann es schon werden...? Oder passiert dir das öfter?



Solche zwischenfälle? Keine Ahnung, so oft bin ich nicht in der Stadt mit der Bahn abends unterwegs. Die Depris? Die hatte ich nach über 2 Jahren, seit 6 Monaten ENDLICH weg und dann fängt der Scheiß wegen sowas wieder an. Danke Gott hab ich ne halbwegs gute Freundin, der ich mich anvertrauen kann, mit der ich mich gut Unterhalten kann...da bin ich immo viel beruhigter....zumindest etwas. Jetzt geht es grade wieder soweit


----------



## win3ermute (4. März 2012)

Edou schrieb:


> Panik vor morgen, ich will nicht mit der Bahn in die Schule und zurück....ach man ey...da fangen diese bloeden depressionen wieder an....nur wegen diesem scheiß erlebnis....-.-



Ehrlich gesagt: Sowas wird Dir eventuell in Deinem Leben noch öfters passieren. Eigentlich sagt man sich da: "Was für ein Haufen Deppen! Menschlicher Abfall gedeiht echt überall!"

Und das war es dann auch. Wenn Du einen Führerschein hast, werden Dich solche Typen von der Bahn drängen wollen. Im Berufsleben haben diese Typen die Mobschiene drauf - oder sind Chefs und möchten Dir einen einschenken.

Da sollte das normale fiese Grinsen aufgehen, daß man eben nicht so ist (und schon gar nicht würde ich mit "Vadder" denen hinterherrennen - die haben doch eh aufgegeben, sobald das Ziel aus den Augen verschwunden ist). 
Wer dann mit 16 oder 17 was von "Depressionen" und "ist ja alles so schlimm" faselt, sollte sich in Behandlung geben oder allgemein eingestehen, daß er wohl nicht lebensfähig ist...


----------



## Olliruh (4. März 2012)

Edou schrieb:


> Solche zwischenfälle? Keine Ahnung, so oft bin ich nicht in der Stadt mit der Bahn abends unterwegs. Die Depris? Die hatte ich nach über 2 Jahren, seit 6 Monaten ENDLICH weg und dann fängt der Scheiß wegen sowas wieder an. Danke Gott hab ich ne halbwegs gute Freundin, der ich mich anvertrauen kann, mit der ich mich gut Unterhalten kann...da bin ich immo viel beruhigter....zumindest etwas. Jetzt geht es grade wieder soweit



Mh vllt solltest du wirklich mal versuchen irgendwie den weg mit Kumpels zuteilen ,so das du nicht alleine los musst.


----------



## Edou (4. März 2012)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Mh vllt solltest du wirklich mal versuchen irgendwie den weg mit Kumpels zuteilen ,so das du nicht alleine los musst.



Alle "Kumpel" die ich früher mal hatte, haben mich damals im Stich gelassen und mit den andernen über mich gelästert. Ich hab so gut wie keine Freunde mit denen ich weggehen kann, ich bin da wieder, nachdem ich "Geheilt bin", dran mir neue zu schaffen. Nur ist das teilweise schwerer als man denkt^^


----------



## Konov (4. März 2012)

Ich seh das wie win3rmute. Im Grunde solltest du versuchen das alles an dir abprallen zu lassen - was sich zugegebenermaßen manchmal leichter anhört, als es eigentlich ist.
Depressionen sind die eine Sache. Angst auf dem Schulweg zu haben, weil einen irgendwelche Deppen dumm anmachen könnten, die andere Sache.

Für beides gibt es Lösungen. Wenn du Depressionen wegen der Angst auf dem Schulweg bekommst, wäre ggf. ein Therapeut wirklich eine Lösung. 
Oder eben mit anderen darüber reden, wie du bereits sagtest, deine Freundin. Das dürfte dir eigentlich die Angst nehmen.

Früher oder später wirst du über die Sache hinwegkommen, das ist jedenfalls meistens so und darauf solltest du dich auch verlassen.
Es gibt immer mal Situationen im Leben die einen runterziehen, aber das dauert ja im Regelfall nicht ewig an. 

Mich hat auch mal einer auf offener Straße angegriffen, nachdem er mich völlig ohne Grund beschimpft hat und ich zurückgeschimpft habe, stürmte er wie ein Wahnsinniger auf mich los. ^^
Ich hab ihm dann eine auf die Nase gehauen bei der seine Brille in Arsch ging und er blutend davonlief. 
Hinterher war ich stolz, dass ichs ihm so richtig gegeben habe. Heute bereue ich es, dass es keine Möglichkeit gab, die Situation anders zu lösen. Hätte ich nicht zurückgeschimpft, wäre es vielleicht nie soweit gekommen.


----------



## Edou (4. März 2012)

win3ermute schrieb:


> Ehrlich gesagt: Sowas wird Dir eventuell in Deinem Leben noch öfters passieren. Eigentlich sagt man sich da: "Was für ein Haufen Deppen! Menschlicher Abfall gedeiht echt überall!"
> 
> Und das war es dann auch. Wenn Du einen Führerschein hast, werden Dich solche Typen von der Bahn drängen wollen. Im Berufsleben haben diese Typen die Mobschiene drauf - oder sind Chefs und möchten Dir einen einschenken.
> 
> ...


17, bald 18. . Ja, du hast recht. Man muss dazu Wissen, ich bin ein sehr, sehr, sehr, sehr sensibler Mensch. Ich nehm mir sowas, leider, immer doppelt und 3fach zu Herzen obwohl ich es Ignorieren sollte.



Konov schrieb:


> Ich seh das wie win3rmute. Im Grunde solltest du versuchen das alles an dir abprallen zu lassen - was sich zugegebenermaßen manchmal leichter anhört, als es eigentlich ist.
> Depressionen sind die eine Sache. Angst auf dem Schulweg zu haben, weil einen irgendwelche Deppen dumm anmachen könnten, die andere Sache.
> 
> Für beides gibt es Lösungen. Wenn du Depressionen wegen der Angst auf dem Schulweg bekommst, wäre ggf. ein Therapeut wirklich eine Lösung.
> ...


Ich bin vom Therapeuten entlassen worden, nachdem es mir soweit wieder besser ging. Wie oben erwähnt, ich nehme mir das halt sehr zu Herzen und dass es mir dann in den ersten Momenten sehr schwer fällt, ist einfach mMn. natürlich. 
Jetzt geht es mir wieder besser, die Unterhaltung jetzt die ganze Zeit hilft mir einfach. Das ist halt sowas, was man als Mensch der nie wirklich viele und vorallem auch treue Freunde hatte, dann einfach braucht und vermisst hat. Ich versuche einfach normal weiter zu machen und gut ist. =)

Danke dennoch an alle, die sich mein gejammer, meine Wut, und meine Trauer mit angehört/angeschaut hatten und mir dann mit (halbwegs) gutem Rat versuchen beiseite zu stehn.


----------



## win3ermute (4. März 2012)

Edou schrieb:


> 17, bald 18. . Ja, du hast recht. Man muss dazu Wissen, ich bin ein sehr, sehr, sehr, sehr sensibler Mensch. Ich nehm mir sowas, leider, immer doppelt und 3fach zu Herzen obwohl ich es Ignorieren sollte.



Ich weiß ja nicht, ob Du trollst. Wenn dem nicht der Fall sein sollte: Sensibilität ist eine Sache - Narzissmus eine andere. 
Dumme Idioten auf dem Heimweg überlebt man ohne Probleme, wenn man nicht in einer dauernden Mobbing-Situation ist. Deine Aktion von wegen "ich hab' doch keine Freunde!" ist eine "Weinaktion", die weder im näheren Umkreis noch in der sog. "I-Net-Gemeinde" als was anderes als "Schwäche" abgetan wird, die Dir absolut schadet und nicht nützt.

Echte "Freunde" sind ein absolut rares Gut - und man erkennt sie erst daran, wenn man sie wirklich braucht (und damit meine ich kein depressives Herumjammern, wie das sich sensibel deklarierende Jugendliche halt so machen, sondern echte Ausnahmesituationen). Schlugen bei mir erst nach dem 20. Lebensjahr auf; brauchten Jahre zum reifen - und das waren dann Leute aus den abwegigsten Ecken; mitnichten aus der "Szene", in der ich mich bevorzugt bewegte. 

Mein bevorzugtes Mittel gegen stumpfe emotionale Reaktion und Grüblerei ist seit jeher die sogenannte "Selbstreflektion": Warum habe ich mich gerade so verhalten? Warum habe ich hier gelogen? Warum wollte ich hier auf "Show" machen? 

Das erspart meiner Ansicht nach oftmals den Therapeuten. Als 17-jähriger hast Du sicherlich noch andere Probleme (Dein Hirn wird gerade neugebildet und von daher gelten Jugendliche eh als überhaupt nicht zurechnungsfähig); aber Du kannst dennoch nicht früh genug damit anfangen. 

Setz Dich mal eine halbe Stunde abends hin und denke darüber nach, wie und warum Du Dich an dem Tag so verhalten hast. Eventuell kommt da was raus wie "Da habe ich eine Show gemacht!" (vor Mädels mit Können angegeben) oder "Da war ich feige!" (wenn andere den Klassenkasper kleingemacht haben und Du grinsend drumrumstandest - weil die Arschlöcher nämlich den und nicht Dich fertig gemacht haben, obwohl Du wußtest, daß das Scheisse ist). Da lernt man einiges über sich selbst.


----------



## Edou (5. März 2012)

Warum sollte ich bei sowas Trollen. O.o. Das ist etwas, was mich als Mensch belastet. Und auch das mit den wenigen Freunden, auch wenns so rüberkommt, soll keine Weinaktion sein. Aber fuer mich ist das eine totale Stress situation (tut mir leid wenn du das nicht Nachvollziehen kannst) das hat fuer mich absolut nichts mit Prahlerei zu tun gehabtt, hoechstens habe ich einen Ort gesucht, wo ich mich beruhigen kann, Ablenokung auch um dem Stress zu entgehen.


----------



## bkeleanor (5. März 2012)

@ Edou

Mir würde so ein Vorfall auf alle Fälle auch noch zu schaffen machen. Finde du hast gut reagiert. Wenn die nicht locker lassen ist es gut wenn man sich Verstärkung holen kann. 
Wenn du aber sagst du hättest die alleine auch plätten können, dann hätte ich das auch gemacht, besonders nachdem hinterhältigen tritt in den Rücken. Nachdem die dann auf dem Boden gelegen hätten, hättest du die Polizei rufen können und denen die Situation erklären können.

Überigens am aller wenigsten zu Herzen nehmen würde ich mir einige Aussagen, die hier im Forum abgeben wurden.


----------



## Dominau (5. März 2012)

Mir passiert sowas recht häufig. Ich ignoriere es einfach. Dann ist die Sache gegessen.


Was mich aufregt: Mit dem Zug in irgendein Kaff zu fahren wegen einem Seminar das ich besuchen muss wegem FSJ.


----------



## Tilbie (5. März 2012)

Bis Mittwoch krankgeschrieben. 5/5


----------



## Klein-Maha (5. März 2012)

Mein Wecker ist kaputt gegangen... 4/5
das daraus resultierende Verschlafen 5/5


----------



## HitotsuSatori (5. März 2012)

Trennungen im Freundeskreis und man ist mittendrin.


Er (der Verlassene) versucht nun jeden auf seine Seite zu ziehen, indem er seine Geschichte allen auf die Nase bindet, die gerade zufällig zu sprechen sind. 
Sie versucht das Ganze gar nicht an die große Glocke zu hängen, wird aber von allen schief angeschaut, weil er sie bei seinen Ausführungen ziemlich schlecht macht (obwohl er im selben Atemzug betont, dass er das nicht will). 
Meine Aussagen werden auf einmal von ihm ins Gegenteil verkehrt und brühwarm weiter erzählt, sodass ich nun so dastehe, als würde ich sie in den Dreck ziehen wollen, was aber totaler Scheiß ist. Was ist nur mit den Leuten los? 100/5


----------



## Manowar (5. März 2012)

Das hatte ich mit meinen Nachbarn.
Irgendwann gings bei denen garnicht mehr, also ab in Richtung Scheidung.

Ich hab beide sehr gern und beide haben mit mir darüber gesprochen.
Irgendwann kam dann von beiden nur noch "du hast blabla über mich gesagt?" etc
Also sagte ich denen irgendwann, dass sie mich am Arsch lecken können, was das Thema angeht, weil sie mir alle Worte im Mund umgedreht haben.

Solltest du wohl auch machen


----------



## HitotsuSatori (5. März 2012)

Manowar schrieb:


> [...]
> Solltest du wohl auch machen



Joa, ich halte mich da in Zukunft raus. Sollen sie das unter sich klären.


----------



## Davatar (5. März 2012)

Warte nun seit knapp 2 Wochen auf ne lausige Unterschrift in ner Sache, die maximal 15 Minuten dauern würde, nur hat besagte Person leider immer Besseres zu tun...natürlich muss deswegen auch jemand anders auf mich warten, was die Sache überhaupt nicht besser macht: 5/5 für unzuverlässige Leute!


----------



## seanbuddha (5. März 2012)

Ich lieg erschöpft auf einem riesengroßen Kissen zufrieden vor mich hin und Döse. Kurz vorm einschlafen, alles ist Friedlich.
Dann kommt diese blöde, fette Mistkuh von aufgedrängter Mitbewohnerin und meint "EY CONNI, SCHLÄFST DU?" zu brüllen, weil dieses Scheissvieh sonst nicht das bekommt was sie will, nämlich Aufmerksamkeit von allen. Mit dem dadurch erzeugten, hochschiessenden Adrenalinspiegel konnte ich natürlich nicht wieder einyschlafen. 7/5


----------



## Olliruh (5. März 2012)

Ich find mein jetztiges Wallpaper nicht mehr 5/5


----------



## Konov (5. März 2012)

Kein Bogg mehr auf Schule abends 5/5

Glaub ich bin echt besser dran wenn ich wieder regelmässige Aktivitäten am Vormittag und Mittags habe und abends frei, wie jeder andere auch...


----------



## Alux (5. März 2012)

die Infos zu Assassin´s Creed 3 + Trailer 5/5

Ich hab die Rahmenbedingungen erfahren und hab keine Ahnung wo da der Zusammenhang mit dem Ende von Revelations sein soll.


----------



## Reflox (5. März 2012)

Alux schrieb:


> die Infos zu Assassin´s Creed 3 + Trailer 5/5
> 
> Ich hab die Rahmenbedingungen erfahren und hab keine Ahnung wo da der Zusammenhang mit dem Ende von Revelations sein soll.



Soviel ich weiss, gibt es keinen Zusammenhang.


----------



## DER Lachmann (5. März 2012)

Reflox schrieb:


> Soviel ich weiss, gibt es keinen Zusammenhang.



Was auch Sinn macht, weil mit Revelations der Ezio Teil beendet wurde, soweit ich weiß.


----------



## Alux (5. März 2012)

DER schrieb:


> Was auch Sinn macht, weil mit Revelations der Ezio Teil beendet wurde, soweit ich weiß.



Ähem, das Ende von Revelations ist nach meiner Meinung zwar eher ein offenes Ende aber die Entwickler werden sich schon was überlegt haben.


----------



## tonygt (5. März 2012)

Alux schrieb:


> die Infos zu Assassin´s Creed 3 + Trailer 5/5
> 
> Ich hab die Rahmenbedingungen erfahren und hab keine Ahnung wo da der Zusammenhang mit dem Ende von Revelations sein soll.



Die Rahmenbedinung ergibt sich aus der neben Story, Esmond geht halt wie in alle anderen Teilen auch um eine Errinerungen von vergangen Nachfahren und diese sind halt jetzt etwas weiter in der Zeit als die anderen Vorgänger und man hofft halt das im letzten Teil das große Geheimniss gelöst wird.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (5. März 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



das Line Up 10000000/5, wieso in England ?!


----------



## Davatar (6. März 2012)

Javascript, die bescheuertste Erfindung im Web-Bereich: 5/5
Ich hatte 8 Jahre Ruhe vor dem Mist und jetzt muss ichs trotzdem wieder einsetzen. Ich könnt ko**en!


----------



## Ol@f (6. März 2012)

DHL hat mein Paket irgendwo verschlampt. 5/5

Edit. Naja, immerhin überweist Amazon mir das Geld und ich kann den Artikel zum alten bzw. niedrigeren Preis kaufen.


----------



## Alux (6. März 2012)

tonygt schrieb:


> Die Rahmenbedinung ergibt sich aus der neben Story, Esmond geht halt wie in alle anderen Teilen auch um eine Errinerungen von vergangen Nachfahren und diese sind halt jetzt etwas weiter in der Zeit als die anderen Vorgänger und man hofft halt das im letzten Teil das große Geheimniss gelöst wird.



Er heißt Desmond 

Ja, stimmt, allerdings geht für mich da ein wenig der Flair verloren.


----------



## tonygt (6. März 2012)

Alux schrieb:


> Er heißt Desmond
> 
> Ja, stimmt, allerdings geht für mich da ein wenig der Flair verloren.



Pardon habs nicht so mit Namen 
Das sich das ganze nach vorne in der Geschichte bewegt war aber spätestens nach Teil 2 klar ^^ 
Habe eigentlich damit gerechnet das irgendwann ein Game in der Zukunft spielt und finde den neuen Teil sehr gut, sieht zumindest vielversprechend aus.


----------



## M1ghtymage (6. März 2012)

Mit WW sooo knapp an nem Pentakill vorbei. Kollege von mir rofelt mir den letzten einfach so weg...


----------



## Olliruh (6. März 2012)

M1ghtymage schrieb:


> Mit WW sooo knapp an nem Pentakill vorbei. Kollege von mir rofelt mir den letzten einfach so weg...



he did it just 4 the lulz


----------



## Ceiwyn (6. März 2012)

M1ghtymage schrieb:


> Mit WW sooo knapp an nem Pentakill vorbei. Kollege von mir rofelt mir den letzten einfach so weg...



WeightWatchers?


----------



## M1ghtymage (6. März 2012)

Olliruh schrieb:


> he did it just 4 the lulz



2. Mal sogar schon....


----------



## Saji (6. März 2012)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> WeightWatchers?



Google sagte mir es könnte sich um League of Legends handeln. WW steht wohl für Warwick und Pentakill sollte klar sein.


----------



## Reflox (6. März 2012)

Morgen kommt das "neue" YouTube Kanaldesign raus. 3/5

Das hätte ich ja noch schöner machen können. -.-


----------



## Ceiwyn (7. März 2012)

Seit dem neuesten Patch funktioniert mein Skyrim kaum noch. Ständige FPS-Einbrüche, endlose Ladezeiten und Abstürze... mal wieder großes Kino.


----------



## Kamsi (7. März 2012)

lovefilm

letzten freitag morgens dvd in postfiliale abgegeben und der film steht bei meiner verleihliste immer noch als zuhause

so ein betrug mit deren flatrate alles künstliche verzögerung


----------



## Magogan (7. März 2012)

Kamsi schrieb:


> lovefilm
> 
> letzten freitag morgens dvd in postfiliale abgegeben und der film steht bei meiner verleihliste immer noch als zuhause
> 
> so ein betrug mit deren flatrate alles künstliche verzögerung


1. Anrufen
2. Beschweren

Hab mit dem Amazon-Kundendienst eigentlich immer gute Erfahrungen gemacht ...


----------



## Kamsi (7. März 2012)

lovefilm ist nicht amazon sondern nur partnerfirma die sagen immer post ist schuld


heute im spiegel die erste graue strähne im haar entdeckt und die baarthaare werden auch grau ich werd alt


----------



## Sh1k4ri (7. März 2012)

http://www.fr-online.de/politik/schaeuble-plaene-steuerpflicht-fuer-bufdis-und-soldaten,1472596,11776076.html das hier 10/5

"Hey, sch*iß auf den sozialen Bereich, lasst uns den Verdienst der FSJler/Zivis besteuern! Danach können wir Wulf auch seine Abfindung bezahlen trolololo, why not ?"

Ich könnte echt k*tzen, wenn ich sowas lese...


----------



## iShock (7. März 2012)

dacht ich mir auch irgendwie -..- @Shikari



mich regt iwie auf das immer wenn ich auf grooveshark gehe ich fast instant auf simfy umgeleitet werde und ich kp hab wieso ._.

2/5 x_x


----------



## Alterac123 (7. März 2012)

Kamsi schrieb:


> lovefilm ist nicht amazon sondern nur partnerfirma die sagen immer post ist schuld
> 
> 
> heute im spiegel die erste graue strähne im haar entdeckt und die baarthaare werden auch grau ich werd alt




Ich bin 15 und habe eine graue Strähne ^^


----------



## Klein-Maha (7. März 2012)

Mein Kollege nimmt mich morgens immer mit zur Arbeit weil ich kein Auto hab. Ich fahre zu ihm... mim Bus, jetzt will er die Hälfte vom tanken von mir haben, wegen mitnehmen... Ey, ich bin zeitlich nicht früher zu hause und habe wenn ich nur mim bus fahre die gleichen kosten wie jetzt... hmmm ... regt mich grad auf 5/5

Tante Edith meint grad, es regt mich tierisch auf, dass in unserer Klasse nur rumgeflamed wird... Die IT-Systemkaufleute lästern über die "überflüssigen Farbsafter" (aka Mediengestalter) weil die ja zu nix zu gebrauchen sind und über die Anwendungsentwickler weil die ja mal sowieso keine Ahnung haben... aaaarrrrgggggg!!!! 1000/5

ich geh mich im Kaffe ertränken


----------



## Selor Kiith (7. März 2012)

Find kein passendes Spiel... 5/5


----------



## Legendary (7. März 2012)

Klein-Maha schrieb:


> Tante Edith meint grad, es regt mich tierisch auf, dass in unserer Klasse nur rumgeflamed wird... Die IT-Systemkaufleute lästern über die "überflüssigen Farbsafter" (aka Mediengestalter) weil die ja zu nix zu gebrauchen sind und über die Anwendungsentwickler weil die ja mal sowieso keine Ahnung haben... aaaarrrrgggggg!!!! 1000/5



Bin zwar kein IT-Systemkaufmann aber Informatikkaufmann, also eigentlich das selbe in grün.  Die Anwendungsentwickler halten sich doch sowieso meistens für die Oberkings. Oo


----------



## Klein-Maha (7. März 2012)

Bei uns ist genau andersrum... *gnarf*


----------



## Alux (7. März 2012)

tonygt schrieb:


> Pardon habs nicht so mit Namen
> Das sich das ganze nach vorne in der Geschichte bewegt war aber spätestens nach Teil 2 klar ^^
> Habe eigentlich damit gerechnet das irgendwann ein Game in der Zukunft spielt und finde den neuen Teil sehr gut, sieht zumindest vielversprechend aus.



Jo hab dagegen nix einzuwenden, nur scheint mir ja die kommende Katastrophe schon sehr nahe zu sein und ich dachte, dass mit dem nächsten mehr in die Richtung gegangen wird, mehr im echten, nicht in einer früheren Ich.


----------



## Reflox (7. März 2012)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> "Hey, sch*iß auf den sozialen Bereich, lasst uns den Verdienst der FSJler/Zivis besteuern! Danach können wir Wulf auch seine Abfindung bezahlen trolololo, why not ?"
> 
> Ich könnte echt k*tzen, wenn ich sowas lese...



Bei uns in der Schweiz wollen sie im sozialen Bereich sparen um irgendwelche Kampfjets zu kaufen. Ganz ehrlich, aber da könnten Pfadfinder von Österreich kommen und uns in 2 Tagen besiegen, neue Kampfjets hin oder her.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (7. März 2012)

Reflox schrieb:


> Bei uns in der Schweiz wollen sie im sozialen Bereich sparen um irgendwelche Kampfjets zu kaufen. Ganz ehrlich, aber da könnten Pfadfinder von Österreich kommen und uns in 2 Tagen besiegen, neue Kampfjets hin oder her.



Lächerlich. Und dann wundern sie sich, wieso keine Menschen als Krankenpfleger arbeiten wollen. Trolololo -.-


----------



## Saji (7. März 2012)

iShock schrieb:


> mich regt iwie auf das immer wenn ich auf grooveshark gehe ich fast instant auf simfy umgeleitet werde und ich kp hab wieso ._.
> 
> 2/5 x_x



Dito! o_O Was soll denn das? Das ist gemein. :< 4/5


----------



## Skatero (8. März 2012)

Dass so viele Leute einfach blind diese Kony 2012 Kampagne unterstützen. 5/5 Für Leute, die mehr darüber wissen wollen
Bitte jetzt hier aber keine Diskussion starten. Das ist der falsche Ort. Ich wollte nur ein paar Leute informieren.


----------



## Ceiwyn (8. März 2012)

Voraussichtlicher Preis für alle drei neue BF-3 DLC's: 45 Euro. Und das für eine Handvoll neuer Maps (die man eh alle schon mal gesehen hat) und ein paar neuen Waffen? Irgendwie wird es immer frecher. Unverständlich, wer diese Dinger dann auch noch kauft.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (8. März 2012)

Skatero schrieb:


> Dass so viele Leute einfach blind diese Kony 2012 Kampagne unterstützen. 5/5 Für Leute, die mehr darüber wissen wollen
> Bitte jetzt hier aber keine Diskussion starten. Das ist der falsche Ort. Ich wollte nur ein paar Leute informieren.



Auch noch sehr interessant... . Schade, dass manche so etwas missbrauchen, aber ich war zunächst auch blauäugig...


----------



## Saji (8. März 2012)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Voraussichtlicher Preis für alle drei neue BF-3 DLC's: 45 Euro. Und das für eine Handvoll neuer Maps (die man eh alle schon mal gesehen hat) und ein paar neuen Waffen? Irgendwie wird es immer frecher. Unverständlich, wer diese Dinger dann auch noch kauft.



Das wären also wieder 15 Euro pro DLC. Finde ich persönlich nicht schlimm. Man muss ja auch nicht alle DLCs kaufen. Der erste DLC (Close Quaters) geht scheinbar Richtung CoD, also Maps wie Metro und Basar. Der zweite DLC (Armored Kill) legt den Fokus auf Fahrzeugschlachten und dürfte wohl für beinahe alle Battlefield-Liebhaber ein Pflichtkauf werden. Was sich hinter dem dritten DLC (End Game) verbirgt, konnte ich leider nicht herausfinden. Ich würde mir da Maps wie Karkand wünschen, also verwinkelte Stadtmaps mit (Panzer)fahrzeugen, da dieses Thema mit den DLCs noch nicht angesprochen wurde.

Am Ende ist es egal, ob man sich nun drei DLCs für 45 Euro kauft oder ein Addon für (fast) den selben Preis. Bei den DLCs kann der Spieler wenigstens noch entscheiden, was er haben möchte. Ich fürchte aber, dass es bei den BF3 DLCs so sein wird wie bei BF2: nur wenige spielen es. *g*

Viel unverständlicher finde ich, wer Spiele wie den "Tagebau Simulator 2012" kauft. Wahrscheinlich weil die Teile (noch) ohne DLCs auskommen. *g*

Mich regt gerade mein Gamepad auf. Wo zum Teufel bist du?! 3/5


----------



## Kamsi (8. März 2012)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Voraussichtlicher Preis für alle drei neue BF-3 DLC's: 45 Euro. Und das für eine Handvoll neuer Maps (die man eh alle schon mal gesehen hat) und ein paar neuen Waffen? Irgendwie wird es immer frecher. Unverständlich, wer diese Dinger dann auch noch kauft.



genug leute ^^

ea bringt halt singleplayer spiele 70% des spiels raus den rest via dlc und bei mehrspieler spielen kostet halt 1 map euro und 1 waffe 2 euro

activision hat ja jetzt ein abo für call of duty rausgebracht wo du monatlich geld zahlst und dafür 1 waffe bekommst die einen farbton heller ist und 1 map mit 1 baum mehr und 1 huhn mehr ^^

die xbox leute sind schuld das sich sowas durchgesetzt hat weil die hersteller haben gemerkt das die leute für xbox gold abo und dlc und co massen geld zahlen


----------



## opu-sponsor (8. März 2012)

mich regt auf das sich manche über alles aufregen ;-))


----------



## Manowar (8. März 2012)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Voraussichtlicher Preis für alle drei neue BF-3 DLC's: 45 Euro. Und das für eine Handvoll neuer Maps (die man eh alle schon mal gesehen hat) und ein paar neuen Waffen? Irgendwie wird es immer frecher. Unverständlich, wer diese Dinger dann auch noch kauft.



War das erste DLC nicht schon back to karkand? 
Haben ja nur Vorbesteller bekommen, wenn ich das richtig gesehen hab.
Mir jedenfalls wurscht.. ich kaufs. Verschenkt wird eh nichts mehr


----------



## Davatar (8. März 2012)

Standpauke gleich nachdem ich ins Büro komme: 5/5 ...dabei weiss ich nicht mal worums da eigentlich ging o_O
Aber das war bisher ne einmalige Sache, also denk ich mal, der Betroffene hat grad privat Probleme oder sowas...


----------



## sympathisant (8. März 2012)

Davatar schrieb:


> Standpauke gleich nachdem ich ins Büro komme: 5/5 ...dabei weiss ich nicht mal worums da eigentlich ging o_O
> Aber das war bisher ne einmalige Sache, also denk ich mal, der Betroffene hat grad privat Probleme oder sowas...



oder du hast wirklich mist gebaut. ;-)


----------



## Selor Kiith (8. März 2012)

Wenn irgendwelche Lowlife Clans meinen anstatt in ihrer Reach MLG Liste, die ganzen Random Listen durcheiern um ihre kleinen Eiern aufzublasen, wenn sie als eingespieltes Team irgendwelche Randoms niedermetzeln 5/5


----------



## Doofkatze (8. März 2012)

Selor schrieb:


> Wenn irgendwelche Lowlife Clans meinen anstatt in ihrer Reach MLG Liste, die ganzen Random Listen durcheiern um ihre kleinen Eiern aufzublasen, wenn sie als eingespieltes Team irgendwelche Randoms niedermetzeln 5/5




Ist schon fast witzig, wenn man diese dann in Dota "alleine" zerreist


----------



## Manaori (8. März 2012)

Magenverstimmung... Übelkeit, Bauchschmerzen, (Kopfschmerzen) - und Hunger. Und jedes Mal, wenn ich esse, wird mir erst mal schlecht. 5/5 Oh Mann, das wird n Spaß heute auf Arbeit.


----------



## Derulu (8. März 2012)

Manaori schrieb:


> Magenverstimmung... Übelkeit, Bauchschmerzen, (Kopfschmerzen) - und Hunger. Und jedes Mal, wenn ich esse, wird mir erst mal schlecht. 5/5 Oh Mann, das wird n Spaß heute auf Arbeit.



Jo, das stelle ich mir durchaus nervig vor  gute Besserung

bis 21 Uhr arbeiten 4/5


----------



## Davatar (8. März 2012)

sympathisant schrieb:


> oder du hast wirklich mist gebaut. ;-)


Mittlerweile weiss ich sogar worums ging und kann sagen, dass ich unschuldig bin und der wohl einfach nur mal Dampf ablassen musste ^^ Sowas hab ich bei dem aber noch nie erlebt, also bin ich da gar nicht nachtragend


----------



## Sh1k4ri (8. März 2012)

Das ich bis Montag wohl nicht 100%ig fit werde... unendlich/5...


----------



## Manaori (8. März 2012)

Derulu schrieb:


> Jo, das stelle ich mir durchaus nervig vor  gute Besserung
> 
> bis 21 Uhr arbeiten 4/5



Danke. 

Richtig ehrlich Hunger, obwohl ich vorhin erst gefrühstückt habe o_O Mann, ich will nen neuen Magen! 4/5


----------



## Davatar (8. März 2012)

R.R. er redet pausenlos ums Thema herum ohne auf den Punkt zu kommen, lässt sich von mir nichts sagen, weil ich viel jünger bin als er (respektive er viel älter ist als ich...), selbst wenn offensichtlich ist, dass er falsch liegt, hat absolut rein gar keine Ahnung von Technik, obwohl er in der IT-Branche arbeitet und ist der einzige, ders in meiner bisherigen beruflichen Laufbahn fertig gebracht hat, mich so richtig, richtig wütend zu machen: *BFGSDIUHFIDHFDJHJUGBSIDUGBSDIBRAUISFIUDAGKJJKMBSIT)(W%*"%*")%)*(%)(&ç)&ç))&************* von 5
Schickt den Mann bitte endlich, endlich in Pension!


----------



## DER Lachmann (8. März 2012)

Seit 5 Uhr wach wegen Berufsschule und ab 18:00 wieder bis 22:30 in der Küche stehen 5/5


----------



## Olliruh (8. März 2012)

Die Olle Refrendarin die bei uns in Religion sitzt 5/5
Was fällt ihr ein meine religiösen Ansichten als lächerlich abzustempeln oder mir zu sagen "das ich noch zu jung bin um mir eine meinung bilden zu können" & das ich ja gefälligst in die Kirche gehen soll weil ich sonst in der Hölle lande. 
Hallo Missionierung in der Schule ? 
Nur weil ihr meine Ansichten nicht passen & ich die Kirche als Institution ablehne und die Bibel hinterfrage in einer (vom Lehrer) geforderten Diskusion ? 
Der hab ich dann auch erstmal meine Meinung gesagt & mein Lehrer war von ihr auch nicht grade angetan.
Unglaublich sowas


----------



## Xidish (8. März 2012)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Die Olle Refrendarin die bei uns in Religion sitzt 5/5


bei dem, was Du schreibst ... /sign
Auch wenn ich gläubig bin, 
sowas hat nix mehr mit Glauben zu tun und gehört in Frührente geschickt!

was mich gerade aufregt ...

Daß dank Kontrollmechanism völlig harmlose Lieder bei youtube gesperrt werden (selbst die aus eigenem Land) -
dafür aber von guten Musiken Remixe mit neonazistischem Gedankengut und Rechtes eh - frei zugänglich bleiben.  ~{~
Damit werden auch gute Musikstücke in den Dreck gezogen.


----------



## NeoDragon84 (8. März 2012)

ganz ehrlich? 

die immer mehr zunehmende werbung auf buffed !!!  die seite is so lahm geworden. wenn ne quad core cpu und 8gb arbeitspeicher und ne grafikkarte mit 1024 mb speicher und ne 6k internetleitung ne halbe min braucht bis diese seite mal fertig geladen hat und alle werbung weg ist, dann ist iwo was nich richtig. und das nervt langsam echt. spiel seit 6 jahren wow und das wird von jahr zu jahr schlimmer, obwohl die rechner von jahr zu jahr schneller werden^^.


----------



## Xidish (8. März 2012)

NeoDragon84 schrieb:


> die immer mehr zunehmende werbung auf buffed !!!


Welche Werbung meinst Du?
Ich habe nicht eine einzige Werbung, keinen Banner oder Dergleichen. 

ps. Und stimmt, die Seite ist mit die Lahmste aller meiner aufrufbaren Seiten.


----------



## Selor Kiith (8. März 2012)

Wenn man auf ne E-Mail (oder mehrere) wartet und man dauernd von Facebook oder Spamnachrichten zu einem verzückten aufjauchzen gebracht wird, wenn man "1 neue E-Mail" sieht und es eben nur Werbung ist... 1/5


----------



## Derulu (8. März 2012)

NeoDragon84 schrieb:


> ganz ehrlich?
> 
> die immer mehr zunehmende werbung auf buffed !!! die seite is so lahm geworden. wenn ne quad core cpu und 8gb arbeitspeicher und ne grafikkarte mit 1024 mb speicher und ne 6k internetleitung ne halbe min braucht bis diese seite mal fertig geladen hat und alle werbung weg ist, dann ist iwo was nich richtig. und das nervt langsam echt. spiel seit 6 jahren wow und das wird von jahr zu jahr schlimmer, obwohl die rechner von jahr zu jahr schneller werden^^.



Also ich hab nirgendwo Werbung


----------



## Olliruh (8. März 2012)

Werbung ist ok ,aber ich weiß nicht ob Zalando wirklich der richtige Werbeträger für ein Onlinespiel Forum ist


----------



## Saji (8. März 2012)

Derulu schrieb:


> Also ich hab nirgendwo Werbung



Adblocker ftw! Aber es stimmt schon, mit Werbung lädt die Seite wirklich spürbar langsamer (bis DSL 6000, darüber hinaus hab ich keine Erfahrung ^^).


----------



## Kamsi (8. März 2012)

selbst mit vdsl 50 hängt manchmal die werbung weil die halt extern geladen wird und vor der hp geladen wird aber seit ich nur noch über forum.buffed reingehe ist es besser ^^


----------



## Olliruh (8. März 2012)

Alter die Reportage auf Taff...
Wer im Internet auf eine Werbung mit "Audi oder 15.000€" reagiert & dann noch seine eigene Handynummer angibt hat es echt nicht anders verdient..


----------



## iShock (8. März 2012)

SC2 wieder runterladen  das dauert so lange >-< 3/5


----------



## Manowar (8. März 2012)

iShock schrieb:


> SC2 wieder runterladen  das dauert so lange >-< 3/5



^this
bloß nicht mit sc2.
SWTOR
+BF3 bei mir..


----------



## Reflox (8. März 2012)

Skatero schrieb:


> Dass so viele Leute einfach blind diese Kony 2012 Kampagne unterstützen. 5/5 Für Leute, die mehr darüber wissen wollen
> Bitte jetzt hier aber keine Diskussion starten. Das ist der falsche Ort. Ich wollte nur ein paar Leute informieren.



Vorallem die Reaktionen, wenn ich sage dass das der falsche Weg ist.

"Du bist doch abgrundtief böse, geh dich erschiessen, du bist bestimmt einer von Kony!"
"Du würdest doch selber gerne Kindersoldaten in den Krieg schicken!"
"Du würdest doch am liebsten auch die Frauen dort*ZENSIERT*!


x/5


----------



## iShock (8. März 2012)

iShock schrieb:


> SC2 wieder runterladen  das dauert so lange >-< 3/5



dafuq die wollen auf einmal ne CD von mir eingelegt haben obwohl ich das als Digitale Version gekauft hab xD??? 2/5 :S


----------



## Alterac123 (8. März 2012)

Meine Geschichtslehrerin kriegt es nichtmal gebacken meine Punkte richtig zu zählen -.-
Naja war eh eine 2.


----------



## Alterac123 (8. März 2012)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Werbung ist ok ,aber ich weiß nicht ob Zalando wirklich der richtige Werbeträger für ein Onlinespiel Forum ist



Wenn du oft zu Zalando gehst, hast du auch überall Werbung davon.


----------



## Olliruh (8. März 2012)

SCHEIß SCHIRI ?! 110000/5


----------



## Selor Kiith (8. März 2012)

Gewinnspiele, heute Einsendeschluss, noch keine Meldungen darüber...
Bei Tyches nacktem Allerwertestem den ich küssen würde, das nervt! 2/5


----------



## kaepteniglo (8. März 2012)

NeoDragon84 schrieb:


> ganz ehrlich?
> 
> die immer mehr zunehmende werbung auf buffed !!!  die seite is so lahm geworden. wenn ne quad core cpu und 8gb arbeitspeicher und ne grafikkarte mit 1024 mb speicher und ne 6k internetleitung ne halbe min braucht bis diese seite mal fertig geladen hat und alle werbung weg ist, dann ist iwo was nich richtig. und das nervt langsam echt. spiel seit 6 jahren wow und das wird von jahr zu jahr schlimmer, obwohl die rechner von jahr zu jahr schneller werden^^.



Hol dir buffed-Premium. Damit unterstützt du buffed und bist werbefrei


----------



## Xidish (8. März 2012)

kaepteniglo schrieb:


> Hol dir buffed-Premium. Damit unterstützt du buffed und bist werbefrei


Hmm, das ähnelt ja einer "Schutzgelderpressung".


----------



## kaepteniglo (8. März 2012)

Man hat ja noch mehr Vorteile, Werbefrei ist ja nur einer.


----------



## ZAM (8. März 2012)

Das man entgegen meiner Annahmen die "Neue Beiträge" doch nicht nach Foren filtern kann 2/5.
Das man Mass Effect 3 runterladen muss, obwohl 2 DVDs beiliegen. 100100102310230123/5


----------



## Selor Kiith (8. März 2012)

ZAM schrieb:


> Das man Mass Effect 3 runterladen muss, obwohl 2 DVDs beiliegen. 100100102310230123/5


Laut Forum sollte das nicht so sein... Origin mal im Offlinemodus gestartet?


----------



## ZAM (8. März 2012)

Selor schrieb:


> Laut Forum sollte das nicht so sein... Origin mal im Offlinemodus gestartet?



Nein, aber das hab ich auch gelesen. Als 50% schon unten waren *g*
Aber gehen wir mal von dem lustigen Faktor "Usability" aus, sollte so ein Quatsch nicht erst notwendig sein.


----------



## Ceiwyn (8. März 2012)

Tja, Origin ist auf dem gleichen Stand, den Steam vor ca. 9 Jahren mit CS 1.6 hatte. Willkommen in 2012, EA. Wobei auch Steam immer wieder nervige Fehler produziert.


----------



## Kamsi (8. März 2012)

origin, steam,ubisoft oder telekom entertain alle haben den nachteil das man auf seine spiele/filme keinen zugriff hat wenn sie nicht funktionieren


----------



## Manaori (9. März 2012)

Krank... 4/5 Und Bammel davor, die Chefin anzurufen, weil ic ja noch in der Probezeit bin...


----------



## Selor Kiith (9. März 2012)

Selor schrieb:


> Gewinnspiele, heute Einsendeschluss, noch keine Meldungen darüber...
> Bei Tyches nacktem Allerwertestem den ich küssen würde, das nervt! 2/5



3/5 ...


----------



## Derulu (9. März 2012)

Manaori schrieb:


> Krank... 4/5 Und Bammel davor, die Chefin anzurufen, weil ic ja noch in der Probezeit bin...



4/5 

"Zuckendes Augenlied" (mal wieder^^) ...4/5


----------



## ZAM (9. März 2012)

Schon wieder 6:30 vom Radio irgendeines Nachbarn geweckt und genervt. Das ist zwar genau genommen fast nur Flüsterlautstärke, aber vor allem ist mein Unterbewusstsein schon drauf getrimmt, dass zu erwarten .. das ist so ätzend...  1000/5


----------



## Tikume (9. März 2012)

Auf "Neue Beiträge" zu klicken und zwei millionen Rolle der Auferstehungs Threads zu sehen.


----------



## ZAM (9. März 2012)

Tikume schrieb:


> Auf "Neue Beiträge" zu klicken und zwei millionen Rolle der Auferstehungs Threads zu sehen.



Das synchronisiert noch weg.


----------



## Derulu (9. März 2012)

Menschen die nicht verstehen, dass zwischen "Schimpfen" inklusive "provokanten Wortspielen" und "Kritik" Welten liegen...1/5


----------



## iShock (9. März 2012)

iShock schrieb:


> SC2 wieder runterladen  das dauert so lange >-< 3/5



Immer noch beziehungsweise schon wieder, da die Installation gestern ne CD bei der digitalen Version verlangte und heut früh das Installationsprogramm weg war und ich den Client nochmal laden darf 5/5




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## tonygt (9. März 2012)

Das M5 gegen CLG.na gewonnen hat, ich göhns ihnen einfach net wer so wenig Sportsgeist zeigt, hat es nicht verdient auch nur ein Game zu gewinnen 5/5


----------



## Olliruh (9. März 2012)

tonygt schrieb:


> Das M5 gegen CLG.na gewonnen hat, ich göhns ihnen einfach net wer so wenig Sportsgeist zeigt, hat es nicht verdient auch nur ein Game zu gewinnen 5/5



CLG hat das Spiel aber auch auf doofe Weise verloren.


----------



## schneemaus (9. März 2012)

Heute Mittag plötzlich Rückenschmerzen bekommen, danke, es ist Freitag Mittag - tschüss Wochenende


----------



## Davatar (9. März 2012)

An einem Freitag um 16 Uhr, in dem Moment in dem man eigentlich fertig ist noch Arbeit für 4 weitere Stunden aufgehalst zu bekommen: Kaputtes Wochenende/5


----------



## Dropz (10. März 2012)

Mein neues iPhone geht seit dem Update nicht mehr... 5/5



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ogil (10. März 2012)

Es ist Samstag und ich bin seit 6:30 wach - unter anderem, weil um diese Zeit jemand anfing draussen zu saegen/schleifen/sonstwie Krach zu machen. 3/5


----------



## Reflox (10. März 2012)

Diese Noobs bei CoD WaW, die sich einem bei den Sniperpositionen vor die Linse stellen und mit ihrer MP reunterschiessen. 2/5


----------



## Selor Kiith (10. März 2012)

Selor schrieb:


> Gewinnspiele, heute Einsendeschluss, noch keine Meldungen darüber...
> Bei Tyches nacktem Allerwertestem den ich küssen würde, das nervt! 2/5


Immernoch... allerdings nur noch 1/5 da noch ein paar neue dazugekommen sind, deren Ablauf noch nicht gekommen ist...


----------



## Kamsi (10. März 2012)

draussen kalt und dunkel und feucht und das wo es gestern erst so strahlend die sonne schien


----------



## Legendary (10. März 2012)

Ich weiß ja nicht wo ihr alle wohnt aber in unserem schönen Bayern ist es herrlich, die Sonne knallt runter, keine einzige Wolke am Himmel. <3


----------



## aufgeraucht (10. März 2012)

Zitat aus dem erste Hilfe Protokoll

Unfallhergang:
Patient ist beim Fahrradfahren gestürzt und vornüber auf das Kinn gefallen.

Klinischer Befund:
klaffende Kopfplatzwunde am Kinn; Kieferöffnung/Schluss möglich aber schmerzhaft mit fragl. Krepitation am linken Kiefergelenk, Schädelprellung......

Oder anders ausgedrückt..
ich wollte nur fix Milch für meinen Sonntagskaffee kaufen, irgendwo ne gottverdammte Kante auf dem Radweg, ich steig über den Lenker ab und bremse mit dem Kinn. Sekunden später taucht ein sehr hilfsbereiter Mensch neben mir auf, fragt, ob was passiert sei, dann stockt er und presst mir ein Taschentuch auf's Kinn. Das "wäre recht weit offen". Dann sah ich schon das Blut auf der Hose und spuckte Teile meine Zähne aus. Dann kam eine Frau mit nem Verband, irgendwer rief den Krankenwagen und schloss mein Fahrrad an.

Ich glaube, ich hab das Ausmaß erst gerafft, als der Chirurg die Schwester fragte, ob man den Knochen sehen könne. Einige Nähte und Röntgenbilder später sitz ich nun hier, linke Gesichtshälfte blau und geschwollen, Kinn unter einem dicken Pflaster verborgen, den Mund bekomme ich weit genug auf, um die abgebrochenen Zähne zu betrachten. Der linke Oberschenkel in Regenbogenfarben, Knie und Handknöchel blutig.
Ins Bett will/kann ich nicht, zuviel Adrenalin im Körper.

Was für ne Scheisse. Unsäglich/5.
Morgen wirds richtig weh tun. 

Update:
Seh grad auf dem Protokoll des Krankenhauses (welches um Längen besser ist als das städtische, aber über keinen Kieferchirurgen verfügt): 'umgehend WV im EvB (das städtische) in der Mund-Kiefer-Gesichtschir./HNO zur Beurteilung des Unterkiefers / linken Kiefergelenks'
... umgehen heißt wohl, ich hab jetzt noch nen Date. Hm, zu doof, dass mein Fahrrad am anderen Ende der Stadt steht.
Samstag Nacht im städtischen Krankenhaus? Wartezeiten um 4-6 Stunden. Naja, dann brauch ich mir um die Milch im Kaffee keine Sorgen machen. Die kommt wohl aus dem Automaten.


----------



## Konov (11. März 2012)

aufgeraucht schrieb:


> [...]



Oh scheiße Alter, mein Beileid!

Aufm Bike kann schon viel passieren, obwohl man manchmal nix oder nur wenig dafür kann.
Besonders die Kombination Dunkelheit, Glätte, Nässe, Bordsteinkanten in jeder erdenklichen Anfahrrichtung... bin auch schon öfter gestürzt, aber sowas ist mir zum Glück noch nie passiert.
Worst case war bei mir ein Verband an der Hand, leichte Verstauchung oder sowas. Nach ein paar Wochen war das wieder halbwegs in Ordnung.

Da geht mir als Vollblut Biker schon der Stift, wenn ich das nur lesen muss...
Auf jedenfall gute Besserung!


----------



## aufgeraucht (11. März 2012)

Konov schrieb:


> Auf jedenfall gute Besserung!



Danke dir!
Und ich wünsche dir, stets im Sattel zu bleiben.

Das Panorama-Röntgenbild aus dem städtischen Krankenhaus hat zwar die ein oder andere Zahnfüllung enthüllt, Brüche, Absplitterungen und ähnliches am Kiefer gabs aber glücklicherweise nicht.

Der Zahnarzt wird noch ein wenig an mir verdienen, mein Arbeitgeber zahlt wohl die nächsten Tage erstmal drauf. Ich krieg den Mund nicht mal soweit auf, dass ich einen Finger zwischen die Zähne stecken könnte (es sei denn, ich schiebe den Unterkiefer nach hinten und lass dabei den Kopf leicht hängen^^. Sieht aber ganz schön blöde aus).
Der Arzt erklärte mir, durch den Aufprall auf das Kinn hätten sich die Gelenke des Kiefers heftig in die Gelenkpfannen gedrückt, daher die Schmerzen.

Neben der ausgefranzten und geschwollenen Wange und dem unsäglich nervigen hässlichen Pflaster, das die schwarzen Fäden am Kinn verdeckt, ist es aber grad der Oberschenkel, der den Weg zur Arbeit unmöglich macht. Tolle Farben aber ... AUA.

Sie werden es wohl hier nicht lesen, aber mein Dank gilt dem Mann und dem Pärchen, die sofort zur Stelle waren. Der Mann war ein .. hmm .. Macher! Forderte jemanden auf, 112 anzurufen, hielt minutenlang Kopf und Kinn, orderte Verband und Decke und dachte noch ans Fahrrad.
Und wenn sie es doch lesen ... klemmt die Rechnung für die Klamottenreinigung unter mein Gepäckträger^^ Ich zahls gerne ;-) 


Ach, der muss noch sein:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## seanbuddha (11. März 2012)

Skyrim. Enttäuschende Stunden meines Lebens, hätte besseres erwartet. Vorallem schwieriger. 4/5


----------



## Magogan (11. März 2012)

Gute Besserung, aufgeraucht ...


----------



## H2OTest (11. März 2012)

auch von mir gute Besserung aufgeraucht ... Ich bin zwar auch schon des öfteren übern Lenker abgestiegen, aber mich noch nie großartig verletzt.


----------



## Manowar (11. März 2012)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Skyrim. Enttäuschende Stunden meines Lebens, hätte besseres erwartet. Vorallem schwieriger. 4/5



Wie kann einem Skyrim keinen Spaß machen? 
Und.. du weißt schon, das man die Schwierigkeit einstellen kann?


----------



## Cantharion (11. März 2012)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Skyrim. Enttäuschende Stunden meines Lebens, hätte besseres erwartet. Vorallem schwieriger. 4/5



Ich finde Skyrim auch relativ langweilig.
Habe mir das Spiel gekauft weil ich immer höre "das game ist so geil".
Der Anfang ist gut, aber dann wurde mir das Spiel relativ schnell langweilig, ich hatte keine Motivation mehr weiterzumachen - und als ich dann um einen verdammten Berg reiten sollte (wären bestimmt 20min gewesen) weil das Kaff dahinter nicht für die Schnellreise freigegeben wurde hab ich das Spiel wieder zurückgegeben.
Kommts nur mir so vor oder sind die Wege die man per Pferd/zu fuß zurücklegen muss viel länger als in Oblivion? Für mich ist das reiten einfach langweilig. (langeweile in einem Spiel -> anderes Spiel)

Ich bleibe bei MW3


----------



## seanbuddha (11. März 2012)

Manowar schrieb:


> Wie kann einem Skyrim keinen Spaß machen?
> Und.. du weißt schon, das man die Schwierigkeit einstellen kann?



Schon klar.


----------



## Cantharion (11. März 2012)

Reflox schrieb:


> Diese Noobs bei CoD WaW, die sich einem bei den Sniperpositionen vor die Linse stellen und mit ihrer MP reunterschiessen. 2/5



Noobs in CoD MW3 sind auch geil 1:14 3:16 und flamen rum wie die Weltmeister.
Zum Glück spiele ich oft mit Freunden zusammen. da weis ich zumindest dass keiner ne negative kdr hat.


----------



## Alux (11. März 2012)

Muss noch so viel Zeug für die Schule machen, dass der ganze Tag schon verplant ist, dabei wollt ich doch heut auf der Tattoo Convention vorbeischauen die fast um die Ecke ist. 4/5

Edit: Achja und ein Knalltrauma 5/5


----------



## tear_jerker (11. März 2012)

Die enden von Mass Effect 3. Das ist ein Schlag ins Gesicht 5/5


----------



## Ceiwyn (11. März 2012)

Cantharion schrieb:


> Ich finde Skyrim auch relativ langweilig.
> Habe mir das Spiel gekauft weil ich immer höre "das game ist so geil".
> Der Anfang ist gut, aber dann wurde mir das Spiel relativ schnell langweilig, ich hatte keine Motivation mehr weiterzumachen - und als ich dann um einen verdammten Berg reiten sollte (wären bestimmt 20min gewesen) weil das Kaff dahinter nicht für die Schnellreise freigegeben wurde hab ich das Spiel wieder zurückgegeben.
> Kommts nur mir so vor oder sind die Wege die man per Pferd/zu fuß zurücklegen muss viel länger als in Oblivion? Für mich ist das reiten einfach langweilig. (langeweile in einem Spiel -> anderes Spiel)
> ...



Skyrim ist halt auf eine freie, riesige Welt ausgelegt. Morrowind war da noch schlimmer, da gabs überhaupt keine Schnellreise. Aber Oblivion haben auch nur die TES-Fans gekauft, bei Skyrim dachte jeder, er muss es sich kaufen. Keine Ahnung, was die Leute erwartet haben. Es ist ein typisches TES und damit genau das richtige.


----------



## Konov (11. März 2012)

aufgeraucht schrieb:


> Sie werden es wohl hier nicht lesen, aber mein Dank gilt dem Mann und dem Pärchen, die sofort zur Stelle waren. Der Mann war ein .. hmm .. Macher! Forderte jemanden auf, 112 anzurufen, hielt minutenlang Kopf und Kinn, orderte Verband und Decke und dachte noch ans Fahrrad.
> Und wenn sie es doch lesen ... klemmt die Rechnung für die Klamottenreinigung unter mein Gepäckträger^^ Ich zahls gerne ;-)



Wenn mir sowas passiert, hoffe ich, dass auch so jemand in der Nähe ist... 

@Skyrim
Mir macht es leider auch keinen Spass mehr. Ich hatte nach nem Monat oder so schon die Lust verloren.
Es ist ein tolles Spiel und anfangs wars auch echt spannend. Aber irgendwie wurde es mir dann zu lahmarschig.
Eine Kombination aus fehlender Spieler Kommunikation auf lange Sicht (ist halt kein MMO, gut das wusste ich vorher), immer recht ähnliche Kämpfe, trotz Zaubern und Co.... und die Gegenden waren irgendwann auch erkundet und hatten somit nix neues zu bieten.
Weiß nicht... für mich wenig Langzeitmotivation.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (11. März 2012)

Leute, die Nachts um 2 Uhr bei einem Klingeln und wollen, dass man raus kommt, obwohl man Besuch da hat und die Personen es VERDAMMT NOCHMAL WISSEN... unendlich/5.


----------



## Reflox (11. März 2012)

Cantharion schrieb:


> Noobs in CoD MW3 sind auch geil 1:14 3:16 und flamen rum wie die Weltmeister.
> Zum Glück spiele ich oft mit Freunden zusammen. da weis ich zumindest dass keiner ne negative kdr hat.



Hab halt meine Stammserver und da gehen halt auch viele Neulinge drauf, die keine Ahnung von CoD haben. Mit Stufe 10 noch die vorgefertigten Klassen nutzen und solchen Mist.
Was aber geil ist, bei Caputre the Flag in Seelow gehen sie immer durch die Wassermühle um die Flagge zu holen. Also setzt man sich einfach auf den Wasserturm oder ins Haus rein und man hat den grossteil der Gegner abgefangen. xD

Dass niemand auf den Server ist und der andere voll ist 2/5 :<


----------



## Terrascream (11. März 2012)

Über_ Frauen 5/5...Liebe 5/5 Mich Selbst 5/5 etc 5/5

Ich erzähle euch mal die Kurzfassung.
Vor 2 Jahren hab ich ein Mädchen kennen gelernt in die ich mich direkt verliebt hab. Wir haben viel gemacht...viel geredet etc...dann aber den Kontakt verloren wie es nun manchmal so ist...
Eben dieses Mädchen hat heute Nacht wieder mein Leben betreten und ich hatte bis dahin eine "Freundin" also es lief halt was...aber ohne das wir zusammen waren.
Ich weiß nicht ob ihr das kennt, aber die alten Gefühle waren sofort wieder da und haben uns auf Anhieb auch super verstanden etc... 
Später erzählte sie mir dann wie verliebt sie damals gewesen ist und ja...
Und naja die ganzen Gefühle kamen halt direkt wieder hoch bei uns beiden und sie hat halt ein Freund... ( Alte Liebe rostet eben nicht)
Sie meinte sie würde sich sogar von ihm trennen um mit mir was anzufangen, da wir nach wie vor viel für einander fühlen...
Dazu muss ich sagen, ihr Freund war/ist echt ein verdammtes Arschloch, er schlägt sie etc...

Ende vom Lied, sie heult, weil sie sich nich traut sich zu trennen, weil er ihr drohnt sich umzubringen *eyes roll*
Und das Mädchen mit dem was lief hasst mich jetzt auch.

Und naja jetzt steh ich iwie alleine da :O

Bin manchmal schon ein ziemliches Arschloch irgendwie...


----------



## Magogan (11. März 2012)

Kopierschutzmaßnahmen für Spiele!?

Früher hat deren Schutz dafür ausgereicht, dass man die Spiele einfach kopieren konnte.

Heutzutage ist der Schutz so umfassend, dass man das Spiel gar nicht mehr spielen kann, wenn man will. Kopieren kann man es trotzdem noch.

...

Naja, jedenfalls wollte ich eben gerade Skyrim spielen und kriege eine Fehlermeldung von Steam: "Dieses Spiel ist zur Zeit nicht verfügbar. Bitte versuchen Sie es später erneut." LECK MICH AM *****, ICH WILL NICHT SPÄTER SPIELEN, SONDERN JETZT! ***** EUCH IHR ...

Ähm ...

Ich leide am Gernot Hassknecht Syndrom, sorry ...

Jedenfalls regt mich das auf, dass ich dieses Spiel nicht spielen kann, wenn ich will! Es ist verdammt nochmal ein Offline-Spiel ohne jegliche Online-Komponenten, aber dank Steam kann ich es nicht spielen!

Achja, auf einer Skala von 0-5, wobei 0 für "regt mich nicht auf" und 5 für "ich explodiere gleich" steht, wie wütend bin ich? Hmm ... 343579324792374 ("spontane Sternenexplosion")!


----------



## Konov (11. März 2012)

Terrascream schrieb:


> Über_ Frauen 5/5...Liebe 5/5 Mich Selbst 5/5 etc 5/5
> 
> Ich erzähle euch mal die Kurzfassung.
> Vor 2 Jahren hab ich ein Mädchen kennen gelernt in die ich mich direkt verliebt hab. Wir haben viel gemacht...viel geredet etc...dann aber den Kontakt verloren wie es nun manchmal so ist...
> ...




Hilf deiner alten "Freundin" doch, sich von dem Typen zu trennen. Dann ist alles in Butter.


----------



## Cryteki (12. März 2012)

Magogan schrieb:


> Kopierschutzmaßnahmen für Spiele!?
> 
> Früher hat deren Schutz dafür ausgereicht, dass man die Spiele einfach kopieren konnte.
> 
> ...




 Kenn ich (: dank Steam kann ich weder Call of duty Modern Warfare 1/Black Ops/Modern Warfare 2 noch Skyrim oder Css Zocken ^^ Da fragt man sich echt warum man noch Geld für Spiele raushaut, die über Steam rennen, funktionieren ja doch nicht gscheit -.- Und jetzt teile ich meine größte Angst mit euch  Kaufe mir morgen ME 3 und das läuft über Origin und ich fürchte ,dass das soooooooooo schief gehen wird  Dabei freue ich mich schon so lang auf das Spiel :/ ahja wie zum Teufel macht man hier Leerzeilen geht ja nicht


----------



## Selor Kiith (12. März 2012)

Funktioniert das mit dem Offline modus nicht mehr?

Ansonsten: Freut euch schonmal auf den Tag, wenn die Server von Steam und/oder Origin abgeschaltet werden... *fg*


----------



## Kamsi (12. März 2012)

zum einen das hier


*Diablo 3: Echtgeld-Auktionshaus für Hardcore-Modus nicht ausgeschlossen*
Der mit den meisten geld wird da am weitesten kommen zum anderen das hier





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=zRRpGlmtws8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Magogan (12. März 2012)

Von 71 Studenten, die die Grundlagen der Programmierung Klausur geschrieben haben, sind 56 durchgefallen. Somit sind rund 80% der Studenten durchgefallen! Ich habe mehr Punkte als 38 (54%) der Teilnehmer und bin trotzdem durchgefallen Oo

5/5


----------



## Konov (12. März 2012)

Unser Bildungssystem ist immer noch der totale Supergau:

"*Ungerechtigkeiten und Leistungslücken quer durch alle Länder"

*http://www.spiegel.de/schulspiegel/wissen/0,1518,820475,00.html


----------



## ZAM (12. März 2012)

Wenn Leute Spoilertags nicht richtig einsetzen können ...


----------



## tonygt (12. März 2012)

Frauen 5/5


----------



## HitotsuSatori (12. März 2012)

mein Rücken 5/5


----------



## Manaori (12. März 2012)

Beschissenes Wochenende auf Arbeit gehabt, muss noch bis Freitag durchziehen, bin todmüde und habe das Gefühl, dass ich bei meinem Freund irgendwas angestellt habe, weil ich bisher weder ne Mail noch ne SMS noch sonst was bekommen habe.. auch keine Antworten, und wieß nicht mal was es gewesen sein könnte. 1000/5


----------



## Reflox (12. März 2012)

Ich frage mich immer, wie Leute Probleme mit Steam haben können. Ich hatte bis jetzt nur einmal ein kleines Problemchen. Aber es sind immer die gleichen, da fragt man sich schon ob die es überhaupt richtig machen 


Verdammter Stress, irgendwann bringt er mich noch um -.- 5/5


----------



## Foxx82 (12. März 2012)

Aus aktuellem Anlass:

Mich regt es tierisch auf, dass bei uns schon wieder die Fahrbahndecke der Autobahn A5 aufgerissen wird obwohl die Fahrbahndecke im vergangenen Jahr erst komplett erneuert wurde!!!

Das empfinde ich als bodenlose Frechheit und Steuergeldverschwendung!


----------



## Ceiwyn (12. März 2012)

Reflox schrieb:


> Aber es sind immer die gleichen, da fragt man sich schon ob die es überhaupt richtig machen



Genau, und in Afrika hungern keine Kinder, schließlich hab ich selbst ja genug zu Fressen.


----------



## Konov (12. März 2012)

Info Veranstaltung an der Uni aber irgendwie hab ich jetzt gar kein Bock mehr hinzugehen.  5/5
Schule noch 2 Wochen bis Osterferien, und da hab ich auch kein Bock mehr drauf.


----------



## Olliruh (12. März 2012)

Morgen Mathe ,Donnerstag Theorie fürn Führerschein & Freitag Bio...
ich raste aus 100/5


----------



## Saji (12. März 2012)

Muss morgen nach zwei Wochen Urlaub wieder arbeiten... 1/5

Hab irgendwie keine Lust, freue mich aber trotzdem darauf die Kollegen wiederzusehen. o_O


----------



## again3 (12. März 2012)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Genau, und in Afrika hungern keine Kinder, schließlich hab ich selbst ja genug zu Fressen.


Er Deutschland
hungernde Kinder Afrika

Sein problem Steam
Kein prolem Steam

merkste was?

BTT: Leute die Äpfel mit Birnen vergleichen 3/5


----------



## Olliruh (12. März 2012)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Genau, und in Afrika hungern keine Kinder, schließlich hab ich selbst ja genug zu Fressen.



...


----------



## orkman (12. März 2012)

noch immer kein release date fuer d3 -.-


----------



## Selor Kiith (12. März 2012)

again3 schrieb:


> Er Mensch, Erde
> hungernde Kinder Menschen, Erde
> 
> 
> ...


Fixed...

Auch wenn das Beispiel übergebraucht und ausgelutscht ist, trifft es allerdings den Kern der Aussage...
Weil ER(/SIE) keine Probleme mit dem System hat existieren sie folglich nicht und etwaige Probleme sind nur durch "Anwenderfehler" zu erklären...


Achja...
Instant Bad Karma 1/5
Wollte eigentlich erst einkaufen, dann etwas entspannen und später in die Stadt... hat sich alles umgedreht und grad aufn Rückweg habe ich meinen Vater getroffen...
Dabei hatte ich mich so schön unauffällig und ruhig verhalten, dass ich niemanden vom Rest der Familie ertragen musste... -_-


----------



## Ol@f (12. März 2012)

Magogan schrieb:


> Von 71 Studenten, die die Grundlagen der Programmierung Klausur geschrieben haben, sind 56 durchgefallen. Somit sind rund 80% der Studenten durchgefallen! Ich habe mehr Punkte als 38 (54%) der Teilnehmer und bin trotzdem durchgefallen Oo
> 
> 5/5


Gibts die Klausur vielleicht irgendo online und würdest du mir den Link schicken? Würde mich ja schon brennend interessieren, wie hoch das Niveau ist. Ich hab zwar nur ne "Infoähnliche"-Vorlesung gehört, aber als ich das mal mit einer FH vom Freund verglichen hab, gings bei uns an einigen Stellen doch deutlich tiefgehender in die Materie.


----------



## again3 (12. März 2012)

Selor schrieb:


> Weil ER(/SIE) keine Probleme mit dem System hat existieren sie folglich nicht und etwaige Probleme sind nur durch "Anwenderfehler" zu erklären...


haben allerdings immer die gleichen ein Problem schaut die Sache schon anders aus.

PS: du hättest die gleiche Farbe für 2x Menschen, Erde verwenden müssen.


----------



## Reflox (12. März 2012)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Genau, und in Afrika hungern keine Kinder, schließlich hab ich selbst ja genug zu Fressen.



Jetzt bist du bei mir wirklich unten durch. Deine Argumente sind einfach... schlecht schlecht schlecht schlecht! Benutzt du überhaupt dein Hirn bevor du irgendwelche gequirrlte Scheisse schreibst?

Es ist ein gottverdammter unterschied ob einer daran verreckt weil er nicht zu fressen hat oder einfach zu dumm im Kopf ist um Steam richtig zu benutzen.


Sowas ist einfach zum kotzen.


----------



## Olliruh (12. März 2012)

Vorallem seh ich den zusammenhang zwischen den benutztungs schwierigkeiten von steam und den hungernden Kindern in Afrika nicht.


----------



## Terrascream (12. März 2012)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Vorallem seh ich den zusammenhang zwischen den benutztungs schwierigkeiten von steam und den hungernden Kindern in Afrika nicht.




Das es wahrlich schlimmer Dinge gibt als des Steam spackt 
Oder das jede so seine Problemchen hat :>


----------



## zoizz (12. März 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## tear_jerker (12. März 2012)

Seit dem Ceiwyn Jura studiert ist er ein ziemlicher Zyniker geworden.
Schätze das schwingt so mit, wenn man merkt das es für jeden scheiß ein Gesetz geben muss, weil es immer ein paar Idioten gibt die es sonst anders machen^^


----------



## M1ghtymage (12. März 2012)

Trolle im eigenen Team 5/5




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Was ich auch nicht verstehe ist, dass die Spieler in meinem Team immer durchschnittlich 200-300 games haben und bei den Gegnern immer 2-3 Leute sind, die über 1000 Wins haben. Wie kann sowas sein? Vor allem, da es wirklich immer so ist und nicht nur manchmal >_<


----------



## Kamsi (12. März 2012)

tear_jerker schrieb:


> Seit dem Ceiwyn Jura studiert ist er ein ziemlicher Zyniker geworden.



man braucht nicht studieren das leben macht einen draus ^^


----------



## tear_jerker (12. März 2012)

ach naja, ich denke mir auch jeden tag etwas mehr das ich nur von idioten umgeben bin, aber dennoch machts es spaß^^


----------



## Konov (12. März 2012)

Leute kommt mal runter.
Ich glaub ihr habt die Message von Ceiwyns Kommentar nicht verstanden.

Mit "Genau, und in Afrika hungern keine Kinder, schließlich hab ich selbst ja genug zu Fressen."

meinte er wohl ganz offensichtlich nur, dass es immer Menschen gibt, denen es bei einer bestimmten Sache anders geht als anderen.
So auch bei Steam. Der eine hat nie Probleme, der andere ständig. Nur weil man selbst aber nie Probleme damit hatte, heißt das nicht, dass es keine Probleme gibt.

Insofern ist der Bezug durchaus vorhanden und das Beispiel vollkommen gerechtfertigt.

Ob es weise gewählt ist, darf man allerdings bezweifeln, weil ja die "hungernde Kinder in Afrika"-Schiene bekanntermaßen ziemlich ausgelutscht ist.
Das macht das Beispiel aber nicht falsch. Es ist trotzdem der richtige Bezug.

Also nicht so schnell ausrasten Leute, immer schön die Kirche im Dorf lassen... ^^


----------



## Legendary (12. März 2012)

Zynismus ist eine Eigenschaft auf die man nicht besonders stolz sein sollte, auch wenn ich oft dazu tendiere. Ironie und Zynismus gehören auch zu meinem alltäglichen Gebrauch und falsch eingesetzt kann es schnell in den falschen Hals geraten, gerade im Internet wo es keine Betonung und keine Mimik zum geschriebenen gibt, die wenigstens auf einen Scherz hinweisen könnte.


----------



## Konov (12. März 2012)

AÖ-Ravenation schrieb:


> Zynismus ist eine Eigenschaft auf die man nicht besonders stolz sein sollte, auch wenn ich oft dazu tendiere. Ironie und Zynismus gehören auch zu meinem alltäglichen Gebrauch und falsch eingesetzt kann es schnell in den falschen Hals geraten, gerade im Internet wo es keine Betonung und keine Mimik zum geschriebenen gibt, die wenigstens auf einen Scherz hinweisen könnte.



Da geb ich dir Recht, gerade deshalb sollte man auch alles lieber 3 mal lesen und hinterher nicht gleich alles auf die Goldwaage legen oder eher nochmal nachfragen, was eigentlich genau gemeint war.
Machen aber die allerwenigsten.


----------



## Ceiwyn (12. März 2012)

Reflox schrieb:


> Jetzt bist du bei mir wirklich unten durch.



Oh mein Gott, ich hole gleich Blümchen, ums wieder gut zu machen.

Obwohl ich mich eigentlich nicht rechtfertigen wollte - weil es nicht nowendig ist - tue ich es mal doch, weil es nur zwei Leute hier verstanden haben. Es ging mir nicht darum, ein banales Problemchen mit dem Welthunger zu vergleichen, sondern darum, dass es in unserer Gesellschaft inzwischen völlig normal ist, dass es keine Probleme gibt, wenn man sie nicht aktiv sehen kann. Das hat der Satz "bei mir gehts, also macht ihr alle was falsch" mal wieder schön gezeigt. Ich hätte auch schreiben können "der Opa, der auf der linken Spur fährt, fährt richtig und alle anderen falsch". Auf der anderen Seite ist es immer wieder herrlich zu beobachten, wie sehr getroffene Hunde bellen können, wenn man mal ein Extrembeispiel abseits der political correctness wählt. 

Mit nur einer Minute Nachdenken hätte da jeder drauf kommen können.


----------



## Davatar (13. März 2012)

Kamsi schrieb:


> *Diablo 3: Echtgeld-Auktionshaus für Hardcore-Modus nicht ausgeschlossen*
> Der mit den meisten geld wird da am weitesten kommen zum anderen das hier


Öhm...man hat eigentlich so gut wie keine Vorteile in Diablo wenn man Equipment kauft, da das Spiel ja hauptsächlich aus Equipment sammeln besteht o_O


----------



## Doofkatze (13. März 2012)

M1ghtymage schrieb:


> Was ich auch nicht verstehe ist, dass die Spieler in meinem Team immer durchschnittlich 200-300 games haben und bei den Gegnern immer 2-3 Leute sind, die über 1000 Wins haben. Wie kann sowas sein? Vor allem, da es wirklich immer so ist und nicht nur manchmal >_<




Das waren in der Dota-League noch Zeiten^^ Zig gespielte Single Instant Games, davon rund 65% Siege. Über 3000 Punkte (man startet bei nem 1000er Rating, Sieg 5 Punkte, Niederlage -3, Spiel vorab verlassen (auch durch Disconnects) -10 Punkte).


Da wählt man sich ein ... Hmm ... Als Spieler mit dem höchsten Rating krieg ich den schwächsten Spieler (meist weit unter 1000), während der mit dem zweithöchsten Rating den zweitschlechsten bekommt, der Rest ist Zufall. Es geht wie schon gesagt nach Rating, nicht nach Win%...

Da krieg ich also sone Flachpfeife, 40% Siege, 10% Spiele verlassen, Rest Niederlagen und 3 Mitspieler mit 1200er Rating und 50% Siege und spiele gegen den Zweitschlechtesten mit 30% Spiele Disconnect, 70% Win, den Zweitbesten mit 80% Siege und 1700er Rating (das ist angesichts der hohen Zufallsmöglichkeit, mit "Idioten" spielen zu müssen schon mehr als gut und dann noch 3 brauchbare andere Leute mit 60% Siege (Normalschnitt).

Der Modus ist -allpick, sprich jeder kann aus allen Helden frei wählen ... Unser Mega 900-Rating Spieler schnappt sich den ersten Lategamehelden, der am Anfang total versagt, sich unsichtbar machen kann und erst nach langer Zeit und gutem Farmeinsatz dann schließlich richtig böse wird ... Super, das kann ja was werden. Schwächster Spieler, schwieriger Charakter ...
Der nächste pickt. Wieder Lategame Held, wieder unsichtbar. Noch ein Pick, wieder Lategame Held, fast ausschließlich unsichtbar. Der vorletzte pickt. Oh! Ein Tank. "jungs, ich geh innen Wald" ... na danke ... Und nu ich ... Support, Heilerbuild.

Noch 10 Sekunden bis das Spiel anfängt. Das gegnerische Team hat gewartet, Fronten geklärt und pickt nun. Caster (alles Early Game), Caster, Stunulti (AoE), AoE-Ulti mit Schaden und guten Lategamemöglichkeiten und zu guter letzt ein irrer Carrier (natürlich der 1700er Rating Spieler mit 80% Siege). Das Spiel ist also aufgrund der Wahl schon entschieden.

Nach 20 Minuten hat unser Superspieler 0:3, deren Carrier 3:0 ...

Nach 30 Minuten stehen sie vor unserer Basis, ich habe immer noch ein schmackhaftes 1:2 (den einzigen Kill des Teams), weil ich dummerweise versucht habe, unsere Gruppe zu retten und zu heilen. Nach 40 Minuten rennen alle Gegner an der Fountain in den Tod, ich habe mittlerweile 5 Tode gestorben, die anderen 7-13 (900er Rating eben), dabei kriegt einer unserer Spieler jedoch 2 Lasthits hin und flamt mich anschließend, was für ein schlechter Spieler ich doch wäre, er hätte da ja mehr Kills. Oo

Nach Abschluss des Spiels kriege ich meine verdienten -3 Punkte^^


----------



## Olliruh (13. März 2012)

Meine Mathelehrer hat ein mentales Handicap 5/5


----------



## Dolgrim (13. März 2012)

M1ghtymage schrieb:


> Was ich auch nicht verstehe ist, dass die Spieler in meinem Team immer durchschnittlich 200-300 games haben und bei den Gegnern immer 2-3 Leute sind, die über 1000 Wins haben. Wie kann sowas sein? Vor allem, da es wirklich immer so ist und nicht nur manchmal >_<


Normal Elo. Wird nicht angezeigt, ist aber trotzdem da und entscheidet wer mit wem zusammen spielt. Schau auf die ladder und du siehst einige Leute mit weit über 500 Games auf einem Elo von XXX und welche die nur 50 Games gespielt haben. 
Gleiches Beispiel mit einem neuen Account. Ich gewinne 10 Spiele mit einem Level 1 Account ohne eins zu verlieren, also sucht mir das MM Gegner, die meinem "Können" entsprechen. Dies muss nicht zutreffen, aber da der einzelne Spiele nicht zu bewerten ist, wird die 'Teamwertung' genommen um Mitspieler zu finden. Das führt dann dazu, dass ich mit einem Level 5 Account gegen Level 15-20 Leute spiele (die nicht besser sein _müssen_, es aber sein_ können)._



Menschen die sich wegen jeder Kleinigkeit aufregen und angegriffen fühlen. 4/5
Ceiwyns Beispiel hat die Thematik dargelegt und das auf eine konkrete Weise.  Es hätten sich auch Leute angegriffen gefühlt, wenn er Windows mit Macs verglichen hätte. Mein Windows hat auch noch nie Probleme gehabt, weswegen ich es hasse, trotzdem flucht mein Arbeitskollege den ganzen Tag über irgendwelche Problem. Es ist und bleibt eine Ansichtssache und sollte nur zum denken anregen ...

... gnah.


----------



## ZAM (13. März 2012)

Nachbarn und das Kaff an sich 10/5


----------



## sympathisant (13. März 2012)

spotifiy nur mit facebook-account 4/5


----------



## tear_jerker (13. März 2012)

benutz grooveshark, da benötigst du kein konto wenn du nur musik hören willst. für eigene wiedergabelisten specihern etc musst du dich zwar anmelden, aber das geht auch ohne fb und kostet auch nichts.


----------



## Klein-Maha (13. März 2012)

Von der Schule nach Hause kommen und ein überschwemmtes Bad vorfinden 10/5
feststellen, dass das Hauptrohr verstopft ist 20/5
feststellen, dass man im Erdgeschoss wohnt 100/5
Klempner kommen lassen 1000/5
Die Nachbarn verfluchen weil die Tampons, Essensreste und co. in die Toilette schmeißen UNBEZAHLBAR


----------



## Manowar (13. März 2012)

Klein-Maha schrieb:


> Die Nachbarn verfluchen weil die Tampons..



Kann man die jetzt wenigstens widerverwenden?

Ich bin meist der erste, der ins Büro kommt,.. war auch schön, als da alles unter Wasser stand.


----------



## Saji (13. März 2012)

Die Arbeit. Da kommt man nach zwei Wochen Urlaub gut (!) gelaunt rein und hat nach nur zwei Stunden wieder eine Fresse wie nach sieben Tage Regenwetter. 5/5


----------



## Tilbie (13. März 2012)

Schlafprobleme 5/5


----------



## Konov (13. März 2012)

Saji schrieb:


> Die Arbeit. Da kommt man nach zwei Wochen Urlaub gut (!) gelaunt rein und hat nach nur zwei Stunden wieder eine Fresse wie nach sieben Tage Regenwetter. 5/5



Also das Wetter ist witzigerweise echt ein Problem finde ich.
Wenn die Sonne scheint hab ich meist gute Laune - automatisch. Egal was an dem Tag ansteht.


----------



## Fusselkorn (14. März 2012)

Verdammte Schlafstörungen, schon seit ca. 20 Stunden wach 5/5
Morgen früh Schule 6/5
1 und 2te Stunde Mathe Arbeit über Trigonometrie und 3 Physik test 100/5


----------



## Konov (14. März 2012)

Fusselkorn schrieb:


> Verdammte Schlafstörungen, schon seit ca. 20 Stunden wach 5/5



Willkommen im Club, momentan bei mir auch wieder etwas stressig das Schlafen... 5/5
Wenn wenigstens langsam mal der Frühling richtig kommen würde.


----------



## HitotsuSatori (14. März 2012)

Leute, die Bücher schreiben und darin nur andere Leute zitieren. 3/5


in Hausarbeiten eben diese Zitate doppelt zitieren müssen und absolut nicht mehr durchblicken 100/5


----------



## Alux (14. März 2012)

zu viel Auswahl bei Amazon^^  1/5

So viele Rasierer, wo is bei denen bitte der Unterschied? Kann da wer nen guten empfehlen?


----------



## Sh1k4ri (14. März 2012)

Wetter am Wochenende 9999999999999999999/5 

überall 20 Grad und Sonne, außer im Norden. -.-*


----------



## Konov (14. März 2012)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Wetter am Wochenende 9999999999999999999/5
> 
> überall 20 Grad und Sonne, außer im Norden. -.-*



Naja hier solls so rund 15 werden, ist doch auch ok mit Sonne.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (14. März 2012)

Abwarten, ich will endlich wieder kurze Hosen anziehen


----------



## Manowar (14. März 2012)

Ich scheine ja doch irgendwie "krank" zu sein.. ich zieh selbst im Winter kurze Hosen an 



Alux schrieb:


> zu viel Auswahl bei Amazon^^ 1/5
> 
> So viele Rasierer, wo is bei denen bitte der Unterschied? Kann da wer nen guten empfehlen?



Nassrasierer?
Als Glatzenträger merkt man erhebliche Unterschiede ^^


----------



## tear_jerker (14. März 2012)

wilkinson kann ich nicht empfehlen, bei dickeren haaren verstopft schnell die klinge. dank des designs kriegste die bei wilk auch nicht so schnell raus :/  gilette ist da mein favorit, welcher davon ist schon fast egal


----------



## Renox1 (14. März 2012)

Mich regen asoziale und dumme Menschen besonders auf.


----------



## Konov (14. März 2012)

Hab seit Jahren Gilette und seit ein paar Wochen nen Phillips Elektro zum Stutzen... kostet nicht die Welt und funzt wunderbar.


----------



## Alux (14. März 2012)

Ich find nass rasieren ja auch ganz toll aber Elektro find ich etwas praktischer (weil kein Bock vor dem Spiegel im Bad zu stehen wenn dann immer wer aufs Klo rennt (im Erdgeschoss sind Bad und Klo zusammen -.- ))


----------



## Kamsi (15. März 2012)

die 2te gilde wo ich in swtor bin hört mit swtor auf - klar neue gilden gibts wie sand am mehr aber das sind meist reine progress oder pvp gilden mit leuter jugendlichen und keine gilden wo das klima ruhig ist und angenehm


----------



## Sh1k4ri (15. März 2012)

Leute, die das Ende von ME3 spoilern RAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAGE/5

"OLOLOLO das Ende ist ja soooo lame, jedes andere Spiel und jeder Film hat ein viel besseres Ende als ME3 trololololo " - worauf soll ich mich jetzt freuen ? Ich gehe mit der Erwartung uns Spiel, dass das Ende Mist ist, wo bleibt da der Spielspaß ?!


----------



## iShock (15. März 2012)

spiel einfach Alan Wake zu Ende da haste mehr davon^^ 


mich regt so ein wenig auf das ich keine Antwort auf mein Bewerbungsschreiben kriege (schätz aber mal eher die Post hat das verschlampt -_- ) 2/5

und das ich grad kein Bock auf Zeichnen hab aber irgendwie doch -.- 2/5


----------



## Kamsi (15. März 2012)

@ishock

es gibt keine absagen mehr bei bewerbungen weil absagen geld kosten 

@shaki

da muss ich an big bang theory sheldon denken ^^


----------



## iShock (15. März 2012)

naaah die sollten mir schon antworten erstens hat mein Vater da gearbeitet und hat immer noch nen guten Draht zu denen und Praktikum hatte ich bei denen auch schon gemacht :-S und das ist jetzt fast schon 2 Wochen her seit ich das weggeschickt hab -_- naja egal :s


----------



## Sh1k4ri (15. März 2012)

Kamsi schrieb:


> @ishock
> 
> es gibt keine absagen mehr bei bewerbungen weil absagen geld kosten
> 
> ...



Genau daran hab ich auch gedacht, als ich den Post geschrieben habe  Und der Mann hat ja auch recht. Stell dir vor du schaust das erste Mal Herr der Ringe und irgend ein Kumpel, der Null Ahnung hat, sagt "Boa das ja voll das langweilige Ende und so" und du schaust dir diesen ganzen Film an mit dem Satz im Hinterkopf...

Genau so geht es mir grad mit ME3...

@iShock

Alan Wake wird zu 100% noch zu Ende gespielt, bin im 2ten Kapitel. Nur kenne ich da das ungefähre Ende auch schon...


----------



## Loony555 (15. März 2012)

Es wird warm, draußen glückliche Paare. Während man selbst vor kurzem einen Tritt in die Eier bekam, 
wieder auf Solopfaden wandelt und denkt, "eine wie sie werde ich in diesem Leben nie wieder finden".
Scheiss Weiber.
Traurigkeit 5/5


----------



## Kamsi (15. März 2012)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Stell dir vor du schaust das erste Mal Herr der Ringe und irgend ein Kumpel, der Null Ahnung hat, sagt "Boa das ja voll das langweilige Ende und so" und du schaust dir diesen ganzen Film an mit dem Satz im Hinterkopf...



wenn er star wars und harry potter auch nicht kennt hätte ich gesagt darth vader ist harry potters vater und harry muss den ring zerstören damit sauron nicht aufersteht ^^


----------



## Xidish (15. März 2012)

... der Buchfink, der meint, er müsse seit 2 Tagen stundenlang immer wieder gegen meine Wohnzimmerfensterfront anfliegen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Sein Weibchen schaute anfangs noch zu - haute dann aber ab, verständlich.
Ich würde auch abhauen, wenn meine Freundin ständig bei Fremden gegen die Tür laufen würde.


----------



## Olliruh (15. März 2012)

Die Minecraft bestätigungsemail kommt nicht an...


----------



## Legendary (15. März 2012)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> "OLOLOLO das Ende ist ja soooo lame, jedes andere Spiel und jeder Film hat ein viel besseres Ende als ME3 trololololo " - worauf soll ich mich jetzt freuen ? Ich gehe mit der Erwartung uns Spiel, dass das Ende Mist ist, wo bleibt da der Spielspaß ?!



Deswegen will ichs mir gar nicht mehr erst holen.  Wenn ich mir die Rezensionen bei Amazon ansehe ist das eh ein vernichtendes Urteil im Gegensatz zu den brillianten Vorgängern.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (15. März 2012)

AÖ-Ravenation schrieb:


> Deswegen will ichs mir gar nicht mehr erst holen.  Wenn ich mir die Rezensionen bei Amazon ansehe ist das eh ein vernichtendes Urteil im Gegensatz zu den brillianten Vorgängern.



Hast du Teil 1 und 2 gezockt ? Dann würde ich mir auch den Dritten zulegen, den ich übrigens besser als den Ersten finde (besonders vom Gameplay).


----------



## Legendary (15. März 2012)

Natürlich hab ich beide Teile gespielt, eines der epischsten Spiele die ich kenne. Deswegen weiß ich nicht was ich vom 3. Teil halten soll.


----------



## tear_jerker (15. März 2012)

AÖ-Ravenation schrieb:


> Deswegen will ichs mir gar nicht mehr erst holen.  Wenn ich mir die Rezensionen bei Amazon ansehe ist das eh ein vernichtendes Urteil im Gegensatz zu den brillianten Vorgängern.



mir gehts ähnlich und mach meine kaufentscheidung davon abhängig inwiefern bioware da noch was macht, sei es in form von (kostenlosen) dlcs oder ankündigung einer forstsetzung


----------



## Sh1k4ri (15. März 2012)

Ignorante, dumme und hirnlose Hipster, die auf YT alles niedermachen... 10/5.


----------



## tear_jerker (15. März 2012)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Ignorante, dumme und hirnlose Hipster, die auf YT alles niedermachen... 10/5.



Hipster auf Youtube? dachte die gehen alle zu Myvideo weil es nicht so mainstream ist^^


----------



## Kamsi (15. März 2012)

sind hipster nicht eher die leute die auf retro stehen ? also ist doch youtube für sie zu modern ^^


----------



## Sh1k4ri (15. März 2012)

Naja Hipster sind international unterwegs


----------



## Blooddrainer (16. März 2012)

Gezwungenermaßen vorübergehend bei Muttern wohnen 9001/5


----------



## gam3z0ck3r (16. März 2012)

Leute die glauben MW3 wär besser als BF3


----------



## Manowar (16. März 2012)

MW ist halt das neue CS und wenn die Leute nunmal gerne CS gespielt haben..lass sie doch? ^^


----------



## Ceiwyn (16. März 2012)

Manowar schrieb:


> MW ist halt das neue CS und wenn die Leute nunmal gerne CS gespielt haben..lass sie doch? ^^



Haha, guter Witz. Hast du jemals CS 1.6 gespielt? Da hat man nämlich noch etwas gebraucht, was sich "Aiming" nennt. Bei BF 3 braucht man das nicht - bei MW noch viel, viel weniger.


----------



## Kamsi (16. März 2012)

> *Mass Effect 3 - Künftiger DLC führt womöglich die Story fort*
> Einige aktuelle Tweets von dem Entwickler BioWare lassen darauf schließen, dass die Story des Rollenspiels Mass Effect 3 in Form künftiger DLCs noch fortgeführt wird.


----------



## Selor Kiith (16. März 2012)

Die ADAC "Studie" zu E-Autos...
Gut, die Leutchen dort waren noch nie sonderlich intelligent... aber sich SO offensichtlich kaufen lassen plus noch eigenen Dünnpfiff dazupacken... ernsthaft, das hätte einen Bambi verdient! 3/5


----------



## Sh1k4ri (16. März 2012)

Du macht schon ein wenig ME3 runter oder ?  

Hab irgendwie das Gefühl... btw wurde die Story von ME2 auch mit DLCs weitergeführt, ME3 spielt ja auch nicht direkt nach ME2, sondern eben nach einem DLC (den Namen hab ich vergessen).


----------



## Kamsi (16. März 2012)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Du macht schon ein wenig ME3 runter oder ?
> 
> Hab irgendwie das Gefühl... btw wurde die Story von ME2 auch mit DLCs weitergeführt, ME3 spielt ja auch nicht direkt nach ME2, sondern eben nach einem DLC (den Namen hab ich vergessen).



mass effect biete sich halt dafür derzeit an ^^ ansonsten aber auch andere spiele die schlagzeilen machen ^^


----------



## tear_jerker (16. März 2012)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Du macht schon ein wenig ME3 runter oder ?
> 
> Hab irgendwie das Gefühl... btw wurde die Story von ME2 auch mit DLCs weitergeführt, ME3 spielt ja auch nicht direkt nach ME2, sondern eben nach einem DLC (den Namen hab ich vergessen).




das hat nichts mit me3 runter machen zu tun. man kommt einfach nicht drum herum zu denken das bioware da versucht nen reibach mit gebrochenen herzen zu machen


----------



## Kamsi (16. März 2012)

EA nicht bioware

bioware gibts wie blizzard schon lange nicht mehr seit sie von ea und activion tocherfirmen wurden


----------



## Hordlerkiller (16. März 2012)

Das ATU ne apotheke ist wollte inspektion durch führen lassen. Kühler hängt manchmal ganz kurz für parr sec, sagen muss neu kann mototrschaden kommen.Ok sagte ich was kostete das mit inspektion 180000km über 800€,hallo den kühler (ventilator) kriege ich für kleines geld 150€ 
und einbau 25 euro.zusammen 175€.Aja inspektion hat 69 gekostet ohne material und jetzt noch zum anderen schlag ins gesicht der weigerte sich mein auto zu warten. Also die sehen mich nie wieder.47738/5.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (16. März 2012)

Natürlich heißen sie Bioware. Nur weil sie von EA aufgekauft wurden, heißt es nicht, dass sie auch so heißen. (komisches Deutsch, egal )

Sie entwickeln ihre Spiele immer noch im eigenen Studio, EA ist bloß Mit-Publisher.


----------



## Selor Kiith (16. März 2012)

Nein Bioware ist nur noch eine Leere Markenhülle die von EA benutzt wird um Spiele zu verkaufen...


----------



## Alux (16. März 2012)

Lags wie Sau, egal ob WoW oder Youtube oder was auch immer was mit Internet zu tun hat 4/5


----------



## Legendary (16. März 2012)

Hordlerkiller schrieb:


> Das ATU ne apotheke ist wollte inspektion durch führen lassen. Kühler hängt manchmal ganz kurz für parr sec, sagen muss neu kann mototrschaden kommen.Ok sagte ich was kostete das mit inspektion 180000km über 800€,hallo den kühler (ventilator) kriege ich für kleines geld 150€
> und einbau 25 euro.zusammen 175€.Aja inspektion hat 69 gekostet ohne material und jetzt noch zum anderen schlag ins gesicht der weigerte sich mein auto zu warten. Also die sehen mich nie wieder.47738/5.



Warum bist du auch so (tschuldigung) dumm und machst bei ATU einen Service? Es ist doch schon lange bekannt, dass die alles zusätzlich reparieren was angeblich kaputt ist. Selbst beim kostenlosen Lichttest damals hatte ich mich damals kurz umgedreht und der Heini hatte seinen Bratzen im Bremsflüssigkeitsbehälter mit seinem Drecksprüfgerät, dumm damals nur dass ich 2 Wochen vorher Service hatte machen lassen. Ist aber bekannt, dass diese ganzen Prüfgeräte gefälscht sind um Kasse zu machen.


----------



## Xidish (16. März 2012)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Natürlich heißen sie Bioware. Nur weil sie von EA aufgekauft wurden, heißt es nicht, dass sie auch so heißen. ...
> Sie entwickeln ihre Spiele immer noch im eigenen Studio, EA ist bloß Mit-Publisher.


Genauso sieht es aus.
Bioware fungiert mittlerweile wieder als eigenes Label.
Es gab nach dem aufkauf wieder einige Änderungen.

Menschen, die meinen es immer besser zu wissen und grundsätlich erstmal widersprechen müssen, nur um schlau auszusehen.^^ 5/5


----------



## Kamsi (16. März 2012)

http://www.gamespot.com/news/ea-buying-bioware-pandemic-for-860m-6180818

In return for paying a princely sum, EA becomes the owner of both BioWare's and Pandemic's original properties. Jade Empire, Mass Effect, and Dragon Age are among BioWare's original IP,


----------



## Hordlerkiller (16. März 2012)

AÖ-Ravenation schrieb:


> Warum bist du auch so (tschuldigung) dumm und machst bei ATU einen Service? Es ist doch schon lange bekannt, dass die alles zusätzlich reparieren was angeblich kaputt ist. Selbst beim kostenlosen Lichttest damals hatte ich mich damals kurz umgedreht und der Heini hatte seinen Bratzen im Bremsflüssigkeitsbehälter mit seinem Drecksprüfgerät, dumm damals nur dass ich 2 Wochen vorher Service hatte machen lassen. Ist aber bekannt, dass diese ganzen Prüfgeräte gefälscht sind um Kasse zu machen.



ja habe den gesagt der hat leichte aussetzer und sollte nicht gemacht werden hab ich gesagt, weil kollege sich das mal ansehen soll die wurden dan stuhr und sagten tut uns leid dürfen ihr inspektions nicht weiterführen also beenden, hab kein ölwechsel bekommen rein garnicht 
für die 1,5 stunden doof rumlaufen und die kostenexplosion die ich nicht zugestimmt habe 69 € für die arbeitszeit bezahlt 

im endeffekt hätte ich bei peugeot max 1,2k€ dargelassen nur geschätzt. 

gehe nur noch zum kollegen im nachbarort


----------



## Xidish (16. März 2012)

Kamsi schrieb:


> ...


Diese Meldung stammt von Okt 2011 - ist somit schon wieder verjährt und anscheinend hinfällig^^
denn


> Am 1. Dezember 2011 übernahm Electronic Arts den Entwickler Klicknation, der darauf in BioWare Sacramento umbenannt wurde.
> Zusammen mit BioWare San Francisco gründete das neue Studio fortan den Bereich BioWare Social.
> Im Rahmen der Video Game Awards 2011 des Senders SpikeTV gab Mutterkonzern Electronic Arts am 10. Dezember 2011 bekannt,
> dass das EA-Entwicklungsstudio Victory Games in Los Angeles zukünftig unter dem Namen BioWare Victory an einer Fortsetzung des Titels Command & Conquer: Generäle arbeiten werde.
> BioWare fungiert seither zunehmend auch als eigenes Label innerhalb des Spielekonzerns.


-> Quelle


----------



## Legendary (16. März 2012)

Hordlerkiller schrieb:


> ja habe den gesagt der hat leichte aussetzer und sollte nicht gemacht werden hab ich gesagt, weil kollege sich das mal ansehen soll die wurden dan stuhr und sagten tut uns leid dürfen ihr inspektions nicht weiterführen also beenden, hab kein ölwechsel bekommen rein garnicht



Dieses Geschäftsgebaren würde ich echt anzeigen wenn es da um mein Auto gehen würde. Wenn die Bremsscheiben so runtergefahren sind, dass bei der nächsten Bremsung die Dinger zerbersten könnte ich es absolut verstehen, die Inspektion wegen einem defekten Kühler aber nicht zu machen finde ich nicht nur frech sondern schon was rechtswidrig.


----------



## Selor Kiith (16. März 2012)

Selor schrieb:


> Ne schöne große Tüte Macadamianüsse



Jetzt hab ich Bauschmerzen 2/5


----------



## aufgeraucht (16. März 2012)

Mich nervt ein Teil meiner Kollegen, die beim Anblick meines zerbeulten Gesichts und des großen Pflasters, das die Naht verdeckt, blöde Witze machen.
"Huhuhuhihi, Kopf auf die Tastatur gefallen?"
 Könnte ich für jeden blöden Spruch 5 Euro kassieren, wäre meine Zahnarztrechnung fast beglichen.

5/5 dafür.
2/5, weil ich seit dem Unfall bissel Schiss beim Fahrradfahren habe.


Apropos Kollegen:
Eine Kollegin hat privat Mist gebaut (Urkundenfälschung) und ausgerechnet meine Behörde ist dafür zuständig.
5/5 Gruselfaktor


----------



## win3ermute (16. März 2012)

Xidish schrieb:


> -> Quelle



Was nix heißt, außer daß EA das Studio zusammenwürfelt, wie sie es für richtig halten. Und ein "Label" innerhalb eines Konzerns heißt einfach nur, daß denen ein Ettikett aufgeklebt wird - sonst nix! Siehe "Origin".


----------



## Konov (16. März 2012)

aufgeraucht schrieb:


> 2/5, weil ich seit dem Unfall bissel Schiss beim Fahrradfahren habe.



Das ist nachm Sturz normal. Ich kann dich beruhigen, normalerweise legt sich das nach ein paar Wochen. 
Wenn du täglich aufm Fahrrad unterwegs bist, sogar nach ein paar Tagen.


----------



## iShock (16. März 2012)

das DLC The Signal von Alan Wake - das frustet mich grad weil man sich da fast nur durchstirbt und vor den meisten Gegnergruppen nur mit flüchten ne chance hat -_-* 3/5


----------



## iShock (17. März 2012)

das ich grad 40 mal mein password bei buffed eingeben durfte bis es das mal angenommen hat -_-**** was soll denn der mist

5/5


----------



## zoizz (17. März 2012)

heute angrillen .... bei dem Wetter 3/5



i like Zoidberg


----------



## Ogil (17. März 2012)

Jo - hier regnet es auch puenktlich zum Wochenende. Vorgestern war super, gestern ok - und heute natuerlich Regen. Ab Montag soll es wieder besser werden -.- 3/5


----------



## Konov (17. März 2012)

Ogil schrieb:


> Jo - hier regnet es auch puenktlich zum Wochenende. Vorgestern war super, gestern ok - und heute natuerlich Regen. Ab Montag soll es wieder besser werden -.- 3/5



Ihr armen Säcke, hier ist noch Sonne, aber wohl auch nicht mehr lang


----------



## Sh1k4ri (17. März 2012)

Mistwetter... 5/5 
Gestern bis 3 Uhr nachts ME3 gezockt, und ich bin wohl bald durch... 10/5


----------



## HitotsuSatori (17. März 2012)

Kaum ist es warm, vergessen wieder alle ihr Deo. 5/5


----------



## Alux (17. März 2012)

Luftblasen zwischen Handydisplay und Schutzfolie und die wollen net weggehen 4/5


----------



## Xidish (17. März 2012)

HitotsuSatori schrieb:


> Kaum ist es warm, vergessen wieder alle ihr Deo. 5/5


Naja Schwitzen + Deo ist noch unerträglicher als nur Schwitzen. 

was mich aufregt ...
noch viel Arbeit zu Hause und gerade keine Lust dazu (komme gerade vonm Arbeiten.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (17. März 2012)

HSV - 2. Liga here we goooooooooooooo 10000000008765432123456789/5


----------



## Alux (17. März 2012)

Heut is St. Patrick´s Day und einige Leute die ich kenn sind am Abend in der Stadt und wär 100% voll chillig und ich würd auch gern rein aber da ist eine Lustlosigkeit in mir die seit paar Tagen einfach alles was Spass macht blockiert. 15/5


----------



## aufgeraucht (17. März 2012)

Alux schrieb:


> Heut is St. Patrick´s Day ..



Puhhh, da kommen Erinnerungen an letztes Jahr hoch. Kopf komplett klar, keine Lücken, aber motorische Fähigkeiten wie ein Kleinkind 3/5


----------



## orkman (17. März 2012)

mein bruder ... die dumme nuss will wifi haben ... tut aber nix fuer und ich soll alles erledigen


----------



## Reflox (17. März 2012)

Bear Grylls wurde bei Discovery Channel rausgeworfen!




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=WWaLxFIVX1s

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## tonygt (17. März 2012)

das neue 9gag suckt 5/5


----------



## aufgeraucht (17. März 2012)

0:1 für Bayern gegen Hertha in der 9. Minute. Gnarf :[  5/5 
Tickets werden billiger in der zweiten Liga nächste Saison ... schwacher Trost 

Edit:
0:6 Endstand. Naja, ich freu mich auf die 2.-Liga-Montagsspiele im Free-TV


----------



## H2OTest (18. März 2012)

Das ich mir gestern ziemlich dolle wehgetan habe, solche schmerzen hatte ich noch nie -.- 5/5


----------



## Dominau (18. März 2012)

Windows versucht seit einer Woche wie verrückt Updates zu installieren.
Und mir fällt das erster immer auf wenn ich den PC ausmachen will ..


----------



## Ceiwyn (18. März 2012)

aufgeraucht schrieb:


> Tickets werden billiger in der zweiten Liga nächste Saison ... schwacher Trost



Beim KSC blieben sie gleich. Wir haben immer noch Erstligapreise. Obwohl wir schon mit anderthalb Beinen in der 3. Liga stehen.


----------



## Kamsi (18. März 2012)

Reflox schrieb:


> Bear Grylls wurde bei Discovery Channel rausgeworfen!






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






tonygt schrieb:


> das neue 9gag suckt 5/5



http://9gag.com/top


----------



## Legendary (18. März 2012)

Reflox schrieb:


> Bear Grylls wurde bei Discovery Channel rausgeworfen!



Der Typ is eh ein Faker. :>


Morgen wieder arbeiten 3/5 Wochenende geht immer so schnell vorbei...


----------



## Manowar (18. März 2012)

Weil er ein Kamerateam dabei hat? ^^
Mir ist das total wurscht.. ich hab durch den Kerl einiges gelernt und deswegen fand ich die Show gut.


----------



## H2OTest (18. März 2012)

Das die Tragen bei Krankenwagen zu kurz sind -.- 3/5


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (18. März 2012)

AÖ-Ravenation schrieb:


> Der Typ is eh ein Faker. :>



Ja und?
Die Show war obergeil und unterhaltsam.
Also, wen interessierts?


----------



## Reflox (18. März 2012)

SWeeT_mushrOOms schrieb:


> Ja und?
> Die Show war obergeil und unterhaltsam.
> Also, wen interessierts?



Eben. Und es steht ja am Anfang, dass Szenen inszeniert wurden damit Bear die Tipps überhaupt zeigen kann.


----------



## heinzelmännchen (18. März 2012)

Reflox schrieb:


> Eben. Und es steht ja am Anfang, dass Szenen inszeniert wurden damit Bear die Tipps überhaupt zeigen kann.



Es geht ja auch nur darum, exemplarisch einige Situationen in dem ausgewählten Terrain zu zeigen, 
die eintreten könnten und wie man sich dann dort verhält.

Mich regt das direkt auf, dass er rausgeworfen wurde.... 2/5


----------



## Selor Kiith (18. März 2012)

Vollkommen und absolut unerwartet, in einer massiven kosmischen Wendung, hat es sich doch so entwickelt, dass ich bei sämtlichen Gewinnspielen vollkommen verkackt habe... 1/5


----------



## Tilbie (18. März 2012)

Morgen keine Lust auf Schule 5/5
Und dann auch noch 8 Stunden wovon die Hälfte unnötig ist.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (18. März 2012)

Hirnlose Menschen 10/5


----------



## Manowar (19. März 2012)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Hirnlose Menschen 10/5



Aber sowas von..the walking dead gibts erst wieder im Herbst 
Ich hasse es, dass sie in der letzten Folge immer auf die Kacke hauen müssen. Ich würds auch so weitergucken!

*SPOILER!!*


Spoiler



Was zum Geier war das fürn Schwertfutzi mit den Zombiehaustierchen? 
(Ja,ich weiß wer das ist, aber ich will die Comics nicht lesen, um mir die Serie noch mehr zu spoilern)


----------



## Ogil (19. März 2012)

Kaum geht die Arbeitswoche wieder los, ist das schoene Wetter wieder da. Wir haben strahlenden Sonnenschein 4/5


----------



## Davatar (19. März 2012)

Selor schrieb:


> Vollkommen und absolut unerwartet, in einer massiven kosmischen Wendung, hat es sich doch so entwickelt, dass ich bei sämtlichen Gewinnspielen vollkommen verkackt habe... 1/5


Ich war letzte Woche an ner Messe mit ~700 anderen Leuten. Es gab 7 Wettbewerbe mit ner Gewinnchance von 1:700. Dazu kam noch ein Wettbewerb mit ner Gewinnchance von 1:10, da ichs in die Wettbewerbs-Endrunde schaffte. Trotzdem gabs nix für mich    Dabei waren das allesamt tolle Preise


----------



## Ogil (19. März 2012)

Davatar schrieb:


> Ich war letzte Woche an ner Messe mit ~700 anderen Leuten. Es gab 7 Wettbewerbe mit ner Gewinnchance von 1:700. Dazu kam noch ein Wettbewerb mit ner Gewinnchance von 1:10, da ichs in die Wettbewerbs-Endrunde schaffte. Trotzdem gabs nix für mich...


Du glaubst nicht wirklich, dass auf einer Messe (vor allem einer Fachmesse - was es anhand der Besucherzahl wahrscheinlich war) die Gewinnchance 1Anzahl der Teilnehmer) ist, oder? Wenn Du ein guter potentieller Kunde bist steigt Deine Chance dramatisch...


----------



## Davatar (19. März 2012)

Doch ich glaube genau das, da ich das System direkt vor Augen hatte: Jeder Teilnehmer durfte 1 Visitenkarte in ne Box werfen (pro Gewinnspiel eine Box). Es waren anfangs 800 Teilnehmer, ich schätze jedoch, dass beim Gewinnspiel nur noch rund 700 Teilnehmer da waren (reine subjektive Schätzung). Pro Box gabs also 700 Visitenkarten. Da stand dann ne Dame hin und zog eine Karte. Ausserdem wars eigentlich keine Verkaufsmesse, sondern es ging hauptsächlich um Präsentationen, Kurse und Weiterbildungen und sowas und das waren alles Leute vom Fach, war keine öffentliche Messe. Da ist jeder Besucher ein gleich guter potenzieller Kunde, keiner mehr oder weniger.

Aber bei ner normalen Messe kann das natürlich gut sein, dass da Chancen unterschiedlich gewichtet werden.


----------



## aufgeraucht (19. März 2012)

H2OTest schrieb:


> Das die Tragen bei Krankenwagen zu kurz sind -.- 3/5



Also ich fand´s recht bequem. Mein erster Gedanke beim Blick auf die Trage war: wie kriegen die da XXXL-Patienten drauf? (der zweite, dritte, vierte... Gedanke war: schei*e, schei*e, meine Zähne, schei*e)

Wie kam es bei dir zum 'Tragentesten'?


----------



## iShock (19. März 2012)

gefrustet von Alan Wake -_- so spannend das Spiel auch ist so frustrierend ist die Stelle an der ich hänge grad 4/5


----------



## Sh1k4ri (19. März 2012)

dass ich nicht weiß, was ich will... 5/5


----------



## Manowar (19. März 2012)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> dass ich nicht weiß, was ich will... 5/5



Schokoeis!


----------



## Sh1k4ri (19. März 2012)

Mhh ne, eher so in Liebes-Beziehungs-Technischen Gedöns..


----------



## Olliruh (19. März 2012)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Mhh ne, eher so in Liebes-Beziehungs-Technischen Gedöns..



bier ?


----------



## zoizz (19. März 2012)

mich absolut nicht aufzuraffen, was für die uni zu tun. Und Samstag wieder hin zu müssen ... 4/5


----------



## Xidish (19. März 2012)

Mich regt gerade auf, daß ich scheinbar nur per Handy mein Uploadvolumen bei youtube erhöhen kann ~/5


----------



## Konov (19. März 2012)

zoizz schrieb:


> mich absolut nicht aufzuraffen, was für die uni zu tun. Und Samstag wieder hin zu müssen ... 4/5



Dem schließe ich mich an, und ersetze "uni" durch "Abi" 3/5
Immerhin gutes Wetter, das motiviert mich irgendwie immer...


----------



## H2OTest (20. März 2012)

Der Arzt meinte, dass ich nie wieder Football spielen soll 5/5
Das ich dieses Schuljahr wohl schenken kann 5/5 
naja mein erstes Ziel ist es, erstmal wieder laufen zu können ....


----------



## M1ghtymage (20. März 2012)

H2OTest schrieb:


> Der Arzt meinte, dass ich nie wieder Football spielen soll 5/5
> Das ich dieses Schuljahr wohl schenken kann 5/5
> naja mein erstes Ziel ist es, erstmal wieder laufen zu können ....



Was ist passiert?


----------



## H2OTest (20. März 2012)

inneband gerissen, kreuzband gerissen, miniskus zertrümmert, teil von der kapsel im knie abgesplittert,schlimmer kan man sein knie nicht kaputt machen


----------



## Olliruh (20. März 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=xqXPTK52Te8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Konov (20. März 2012)

Die warscheinlich letzte Woche Schule meines Lebens fühlt sich ewig an und an Lustlosigkeit bin ich gerade kaum zu überbieten 5/5


----------



## HitotsuSatori (20. März 2012)

Konov schrieb:


> Die warscheinlich letzte Woche Schule meines Lebens fühlt sich ewig an und an Lustlosigkeit bin ich gerade kaum zu überbieten 5/5



Das hab ich damals auch so empfunden. Mittlerweile wünsch ich mir, dass ich nochmal ein paar Jahre zur Schule gehen könnte. Einfach, um diese Sorglosigkeit wiederhaben zu können. :/


----------



## aufgeraucht (20. März 2012)

Gnarf. Grad Nachrichten gehört: das Bundesarbeitsgericht entschied, dass Angestellte im öffentlichen Dienst zukünftig alle den gleichen Urlaubsanspruch haben. Bisher war es wie folgt gestaffelt: bis 30 Jahre = 26 Tage Urlaub, bis 40 Jahre = 29 Tage Urlaub, ab 40 Jahre = 30 Tage Urlaub. Nun bekommen alle den gleichen Urlaub, 30 Tage, das ist ja wirklich toll.
Allerdings arbeite ich seit 20 Jahren im öffentlichen Dienst. Und wann werde ich 40 Jahre? DIESES JAHR! Dieses Urteil kommt ZUUU SPÄÄÄÄT  

Naja, wünsche dennoch allen jüngeren Sesselpupern erholsame freie Tage


----------



## Konov (20. März 2012)

HitotsuSatori schrieb:


> Das hab ich damals auch so empfunden. Mittlerweile wünsch ich mir, dass ich nochmal ein paar Jahre zur Schule gehen könnte. Einfach, um diese Sorglosigkeit wiederhaben zu können. :/



So ganz sorglos ist das alles nicht bei mir 
Zweiter Bildungsweg, Abiprüfungen müssen klappen, ... meine Existenz steht auf dem Spiel.

Abgesehen davon ist aber alles in Ordnung


----------



## Leviathan666 (21. März 2012)

- Rücksichtslose Menschen in jeglicher Form.

So ein bisschen gesunder Egoismis schadet ja nicht. Aber wenn wir schon in großen Gemeinschaften zusammenleben, was ist so verflucht schwer daran sich an ein paar Regeln zu halten?
Dagegen macht die mobile Disco nachts um halb sogar direkt noch Laune. Ich will garnicht ins Detail gehen...
Ist euch eigentlich auch schon aufgefallen, wie die Leute um euch herum verblöden? Vielleicht gibt es da einen unmittelbaren Zusammenhang. 

Passt auf euch auf.


----------



## Golfyarmani (21. März 2012)

Mich regt es zur Zeit auf, das einige Spieler es vergessen haben das man nicht mit Level 85 und Itemlevel 397 auf die Welt gekommen ist.
In meiner Twinkgilde habe ich einige Spieler, die erst jetzt Level 85 erreicht haben und sich in den neuen Innis beweisen wollen, aber leider bekomme die dann von Fremden Grp Mitglieder nach der ersten Trashgrp gleich eine Abfuhr, das sie doch mehr DMG machen sollen.
Und werden das Rausgevotet.(Passiert aber nix da wir mit 3 drin sind). Dann erkläre ich dem Fremden was sache ist und bekomme dann auch noch einige unnette Sachen zu hören.

Echt Leute denkt doch mal daran zurück als ihr gerade neu in WOW oder am Levelcap wart.

Langsam kommt diese GS wieder in Mode das jeder sagen muss oder wissen muss welchen man hat.


----------



## Konov (21. März 2012)

Golfyarmani schrieb:


> Mich regt es zur Zeit auf, das einige Spieler es vergessen haben das man nicht mit Level 85 und Itemlevel 397 auf die Welt gekommen ist.
> In meiner Twinkgilde habe ich einige Spieler, die erst jetzt Level 85 erreicht haben und sich in den neuen Innis beweisen wollen, aber leider bekomme die dann von Fremden Grp Mitglieder nach der ersten Trashgrp gleich eine Abfuhr, das sie doch mehr DMG machen sollen.
> Und werden das Rausgevotet.(Passiert aber nix da wir mit 3 drin sind). Dann erkläre ich dem Fremden was sache ist und bekomme dann auch noch einige unnette Sachen zu hören.
> 
> ...



Ich sag nur:

 Warum "World of Warcraft" nur noch nervt


----------



## HitotsuSatori (21. März 2012)

Konov schrieb:


> So ganz sorglos ist das alles nicht bei mir
> Zweiter Bildungsweg, Abiprüfungen müssen klappen, ... meine Existenz steht auf dem Spiel.



Ja gut, Prüfungsvorbereitungen sind immer recht stressig. Im Vergleich zu dem, was nach der Schule kommt, ist das dennoch irgendwie nichtig. Das wirst du in ein paar Jahren vermutlich auch so sehen. Und die Existenz steht eigentlich immer auf dem Spiel - ob in Schule, Studium oder Beruf - gerade in der heutigen Zeit.


zum Thema:

Einleitung schreiben. Ich hasse Einleitungen!


----------



## iShock (21. März 2012)

das mich heute bei BF3 auch jedes arsch dumm anmachen muss wenn ich auf ner kleinen DM map mit Shotgun spiel -.- 4/5


----------



## Konov (21. März 2012)

HitotsuSatori schrieb:


> Ja gut, Prüfungsvorbereitungen sind immer recht stressig. Im Vergleich zu dem, was nach der Schule kommt, ist das dennoch irgendwie nichtig. Das wirst du in ein paar Jahren vermutlich auch so sehen. Und die Existenz steht eigentlich immer auf dem Spiel - ob in Schule, Studium oder Beruf - gerade in der heutigen Zeit.



Naja in Bezug auf das Alter nicht.
Ich werde dieses Jahr 27. Es ist ein Unterschied ob man mit 19 sein Abi macht oder mit 27. 

Das was nach der Schule kommt, hatte ich zuerst, danach wieder die Schule und bald wieder das was nach der Schule kommt, nur in anderer Form


----------



## Olliruh (21. März 2012)

Die Scrubsfolge mit der Beerdigung von Cox Bruder ist so traurig :s


----------



## Doofkatze (21. März 2012)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Die Scrubsfolge mit der Beerdigung von Cox Bruder ist so traurig :s



ärgert dich das etwa? 

Ich finde Lavernes Tod im Zusammenhang mit den davor stattfindenden Folgen, in denen sich Cox mit Laverne anlegt ("alles passiert aus einem guten Grund") und Carlas Verabschiedung genauso stark.

Ebenso alleine Carlas "aber du warst Bambi, jemand musste dir auf die Beine helfen" ...


----------



## Olliruh (21. März 2012)

Stimmt Scrubs ist ne großartige Sendung ,das Ende der Staffel 8 ist auch traurig aber schön  

Ne es regt mich nicht auf sondern macht mich nur traurig..


----------



## Ceiwyn (21. März 2012)

Naja, nur seltsam, dass sich alles um ein Krankenhaus dreht, aber die Serie mit der Realität absolut nichts gemein hat. In etwa so viel wie Gerichtsshows mit realen Verhandlungen. Natürlich sollen Serien als Unterhaltung dienen, aber einen gewissen Anspruch hat sie doch auch an sich selbst, oder?


----------



## Noxiel (21. März 2012)

Doofkatze schrieb:


> ärgert dich das etwa?
> 
> Ich finde Lavernes Tod im Zusammenhang mit den davor stattfindenden Folgen, in denen sich Cox mit Laverne anlegt ("alles passiert aus einem guten Grund") und Carlas Verabschiedung genauso stark.
> 
> Ebenso alleine Carlas "aber du warst Bambi, jemand musste dir auf die Beine helfen" ...


Wobei ich die Folge bei weitem nicht so bewegend fand, wie die um Cox. Laverne ist in meinen Augen immer ein bisschen blass geblieben, was ihre Charakterentwicklung anging. Ja es war traurig, aber nur bei der heutigen Folge kamen mir fast die Tränchen.


----------



## ZAM (21. März 2012)

Cox hat nen Bruder? Ist das nicht eher der Schwager?


----------



## schneemaus (21. März 2012)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Naja, nur seltsam, dass sich alles um ein Krankenhaus dreht, aber die Serie mit der Realität absolut nichts gemein hat. In etwa so viel wie Gerichtsshows mit realen Verhandlungen. Natürlich sollen Serien als Unterhaltung dienen, aber einen gewissen Anspruch hat sie doch auch an sich selbst, oder?



Es ist unglaublich überspitzt und überzogen, natürlich auch vieles eher weniger realistisch, aber ich arbeite, wie du dich vielleicht erinnerst, im medizinischen Bereich und hab mir in manchen Situationen oder bei manchen Gesprächen schon gedacht "Hey, das kennst du irgendwoher." 


Edit: Und es ist sein Schwager (der Bruder von Jordan) und Cox' bester Freund.


----------



## Tilbie (21. März 2012)

Halsschmerzen 5/5


----------



## tear_jerker (21. März 2012)

ZAM schrieb:


> Cox hat nen Bruder? Ist das nicht eher der Schwager?



wär mir auch neu, ich kenn nur die stark gläubige schwester von cox


----------



## HitotsuSatori (21. März 2012)

Konov schrieb:


> Naja in Bezug auf das Alter nicht.
> Ich werde dieses Jahr 27. Es ist ein Unterschied ob man mit 19 sein Abi macht oder mit 27.
> 
> Das was nach der Schule kommt, hatte ich zuerst, danach wieder die Schule und bald wieder das was nach der Schule kommt, nur in anderer Form



Aaaaaach so. Das wusste ich nicht. Na gut.


----------



## ZAM (21. März 2012)

tear_jerker schrieb:


> wär mir auch neu, ich kenn nur die stark gläubige schwester von cox



Solltet ihr das mit dem Tod auf Brandon Frasers Rolle "Ben" beziehen, das war der Bruder von Jordan und damit hast du was gelernt ;D


----------



## tear_jerker (21. März 2012)

ich glaub das war jetzt nen missverständnis xD das mit dem "wäre mir auch neu" bezog sich auf den bruder teil. das ben jordans bruder ist weiß ich 

btt: auf arbeit ist es so öde und ich sitz hier noch bis 23h  2/5


----------



## Manowar (21. März 2012)

Die traurigste Stelle bei Scrubs, ist meiner Meinung nach, wo die beiden zur Steaknight wollten und dann bei nem Patienten geblieben sind.


----------



## Olliruh (21. März 2012)

gleich noch eine fahrstunde und mega keine lust.. 10/5


----------



## aufgeraucht (21. März 2012)

Guinness-Bierdosen.
"Dank unseres patentierten Mini-Zapfsystems können Sie Qualität wie frisch gezapft aus Ihrem Kühlschrank genießen. Eine in der Dose befindliche Kunststoff-Kartusche sorgt beim Eingießen ins Glas für die Verwirbelung von Guinness und Stickstoff, wodurch die charakteristische Schaumkrone entsteht."

Hm, leider kann die Kunststoffkugel keinen Unterschied zwischen 'Dose öffnen' und 'eingießen' erkennen, sodass sich die 'charakteristische Schaumkrone' schon beim Lasche ziehen bildete.
Schaumteppich auf dem Schreibtisch wie nach einem Löscheinsatz 10/5


----------



## M1ghtymage (21. März 2012)

Muss man doch irgendwie heftigst schütteln.


----------



## aufgeraucht (21. März 2012)

M1ghtymage schrieb:


> Muss man doch irgendwie heftigst schütteln.


Wenn du putzen kommst und neues Bier mitbringst, probiere ich es


----------



## M1ghtymage (21. März 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=nwjQQ9Fsay8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Alux (21. März 2012)

Einfach alles, vor allem meine Einstellung gegenüber wichtigen Sachen und dem nicht wissen was ich will  /5


----------



## aufgeraucht (21. März 2012)

Ok, die Frau im Video hat´s ja voll drauf. Leichter Würgereiz, als das Getränk die im Glas befindliche Dose umspülte *blääks*
Egal, war eh ein Fehlkauf. So schmeckt der Kaffee auf der Arbeit auch, wenn er nach einem Tag auf der Warmhalteplatte am nächsten Morgen kalt getrunken wird.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (21. März 2012)

Jetzt will ich ein frisches Guinness... 5/5...


----------



## aufgeraucht (21. März 2012)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Jetzt will ich ein frisches Guinness... 5/5...


Grad das letzte getrunken. Aber ich schwöre, ich hätte es dir gegeben, wenn digitales Biertrinken ausserhalb von WoW möglich wäre.

Aber nur noch alkoholfreies im Haus 1/5
Ich bin heute meine Fäden im Gesicht losgeworden - es hat nicht weh getan - die Narbe hat Charme - das würde ich gern feiern...
Aber nur noch alkoholfreies im Haus 5/5


----------



## Sh1k4ri (21. März 2012)

Danke das ist nett, Guinness trink ich normalerweise immer nur in Pubs, zu Hause eher mal ein Kilkenny. Davon gehen dann auch mal ein paar mehr


----------



## Legendary (21. März 2012)

Soll das Zeug schmecken? Wenn ich das Bier sehe, mit dieser seltsamen Schaumkrone und so dunkel, ist das eher malzig? 

Bier muss goldgelb sein, eine schöne Krone haben und im hohen Glas serviert werden...ja ich bin ein echter deutscher Biertrinker.


----------



## Manowar (21. März 2012)

Dann trink den Mist nicht.
Einzige Ausnahme.. wenn du auf der Insel bist und nen frischgezapftes bekommst, dann kann man es trinken.


----------



## Legendary (21. März 2012)

Manowar schrieb:


> Dann trink den Mist nicht.
> Einzige Ausnahme.. wenn du auf der Insel bist und nen frischgezapftes bekommst, dann kann man es trinken.



Ah ok dacht ich mir doch fast, ich hab mal jemanden aus meiner Clique gesehen, der die Brühe getrunken hat, allein die Konsistenz des Schaums hat mir einen Würgereiz beschert.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (21. März 2012)

Das trinkt man doch auch nicht aus der Dose Mensch... 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




So und nicht anders - am Besten aus'm Pub


----------



## Legendary (21. März 2012)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Das trinkt man doch auch nicht aus der Dose Mensch...



Niemand von uns hat auch nur mit einem Wort eine Dose erwähnt. Wer Dosenbier säuft gehört sowieso gesteinigt, egal welches Bier da drinne ist.


----------



## aufgeraucht (21. März 2012)

War grad kurz vor 22 Uhr im Supermarkt. Getrieben von der Lust auf ein Kilkenny. Kaum angekommen, stelle ich fest, dass ich NICHT EINEN CENT in der Tasche hab. Keine EC-Karte, keine Visa. Nur die olle Stechkarte von der Arbeit. 5/5, mindestens.

Letztlich reichte aber 1,60€ Pfandrückgeld, um mein Gelüste nach Süßem und Bierchen zu stillen. Auch wenns nur für NoName-Gummibärchen (aber lecker) und nen altbackenes Schultheiss gereicht hat


----------



## Manowar (21. März 2012)

Das seh ich anders
Dosenbier hat seinen Charme


----------



## DER Lachmann (21. März 2012)

Manowar schrieb:


> Das seh ich anders
> Dosenbier hat seinen Charme



True, Dosenbier ist bestes Bier!


----------



## zoizz (21. März 2012)

Letzte Folge von Dr. Who gerade gesehen 3/5

also 3/5, weil die Staffel jetzt zuende ist, ich liebe Dr Who.


----------



## Legendary (21. März 2012)

DER schrieb:


> True, Dosenbier ist bestes Bier!



Was bitte?! Jetzt sagt mir noch ihr liebt Öttinger. 


Vielleicht bin ich als Bayer auch nur zu verwöhnt was Bier angeht, in Bayern gibts so gut wie kein Dosenbier...Weißbier aus der Dose würde wahrscheinlich genauso schmecken wie die Pisse von Bear Grylls.


----------



## Deathstyle (21. März 2012)

Mal vom Unertl abgesehen wüsste ich nicht welches bayrische Bier ich nem London Pride vorziehen würde.
Als Norddeutschem fällts mir echt schwer Gefallen an diesem trüben Gemauschel zu finden, wobei es noch besser ist als Kölsch.

Dosenbier ist sicherlich nicht das beste Bier, im Falle von dem Guiness ist es dem Flaschenbier aber vorzuziehen - der Stickstoffkugel wegen.

Wenn wir schon alle den Biernazi markieren.


----------



## Manowar (21. März 2012)

Dosenbier ist mit Sicherheit nicht das beste Bier (habe ich auch nie gesagt).
Aber aufm Festival,beim Campen oder am Feuer will ich Dosenbier nicht missen


----------



## Sh1k4ri (21. März 2012)

Es gibt nur ein gutes Norddeutsches Bier, und das ist Ratsherrn. Den Rest kannst in die Tonne treten, weil für mich alle gleich. 

Gibt noch das Billig Bier von Netto, Schloss oder so. Das bekommst schon für unter 30 ct, wenn man mal knapp bei Kasse ist. (aber auch nur dann)


----------



## Legendary (21. März 2012)

Deathstyle schrieb:


> Mal vom Unertl abgesehen...



Haha, das trinke ich just in diesem Moment, kommt aus unserem Nachbarort Mühldorf. 


Mit trübem Gemauschel meinst du sicherlich Weißbier, och da gibts so viele gute.  Augustiner, Weltenburger, Erdinger, Franziskaner, Unertl, Altöttinger (NICHT öttinger, das sind zwei paar Stiefel) und viele viele mehr, gibt sehr trübe und recht filtrierte helle. Ich trinke auch gerne Helles Bier und Pils, hab auch schon Kölsch getrunken...ich lach mich nur immer tot wenn die mit ihren süßen 0,2er Gläsern antanzen während ich aufm Volksfest die 1 Liter Maß in der Hand halte.


----------



## Deathstyle (21. März 2012)

..weil für mich alle gleich. 
..weil für mich alle gleich. 
..weil für mich alle gleich.  
..weil für mich alle gleich. 

Sorry aber du bist raus aus der Diskussion


----------



## Sh1k4ri (21. März 2012)

Ach komm Diggah...


----------



## Legendary (21. März 2012)

Ey, wo er recht hat, hat er recht!


----------



## DER Lachmann (21. März 2012)

Oettinger kann man trinken wenn nichts anderes da ist, muss aber auch nicht unbedingt sein :S


----------



## aufgeraucht (21. März 2012)

aufgeraucht schrieb:


> Guinness-Bierdosen.
> "Dank unseres patentierten Mini-Zapfsystems können Sie Qualität wie frisch gezapft aus Ihrem Kühlschrank genießen. Eine in der Dose befindliche Kunststoff-Kartusche sorgt beim Eingießen ins Glas für die Verwirbelung von Guinness und Stickstoff, wodurch die charakteristische Schaumkrone entsteht."
> 
> Hm, leider kann die Kunststoffkugel keinen Unterschied zwischen 'Dose öffnen' und 'eingießen' erkennen, sodass sich die 'charakteristische Schaumkrone' schon beim Lasche ziehen bildete.
> Schaumteppich auf dem Schreibtisch wie nach einem Löscheinsatz 10/5



Edit: Ich habe heute meinen Schreibtisch mit nem Getränk überschwemmt 10/5

Bevor hier ne Glaubensfrage über Bier ausdiskutiert wird und ein Mod wegen zu hohem Promillegehalt eingreifen muss


AHHHH, gruselige Geräusche im Haus! Über mir nur Dachboden, aus Richtung der Wohnzimmer-an-Wohnzimmer-Wand kam es nicht, die Nachbarn gegenüber nie zu hören. Ich grusel mich *schluck*. Grad böse an einen Vorfall in den handylosen 90ern erinnert. Ich war auf dem Klo halbe Treppe (meine erste WG), da hörte ich Schreie. Fix wieder in die Wohnung gerannt. Um es kurz zu machen: es endete mit einem Typen mit Stichwunden vor dem Haus und dem scheiß Gefühl, dass ich nichts machen konnte. Denn zur Telefonzelle hätte ich den Messerstecher bitten müssen, mich mal grad durchzulassen. Ich hab nur vom Fenster aus zuschauen können. Ganz doof, aber so lange her, dass es nur lasche 3/5 gibt.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (21. März 2012)

Gut dann bin ich raus hier, tschö


----------



## Deathstyle (21. März 2012)

Ich wollte nur aggressiv sein, gibt durchaus gutes Bier aus Bayern.
Aber wenn ich mir stattdessen auch nen KöPi, Einbecker Brauherren, Jever oder Lübzer (..naja und Unertl, das ist schon echt gut) dann ziehe ich das vor. 

Kölsch ist halt.. ich habe keine Ahnung aber das kommt mir vor als hätte man dieses Ami-Bier aus ner Dose in nen Gläschen (!) umgefüllt und würde das dann anstelle der Säuberungstücher (was man zu Pommes usw. bekommt) verteilen.

Achja, vielleicht was fürs Thema.
Nurnoch zwei Pils im Kühlschrank. 5/5


----------



## Manowar (21. März 2012)

Ich hab so eine absolute Abneigung gegenüber Jever..da schüttelts mich jetzt noch.
Kann das Zeug einfach nicht trinken.


----------



## Olliruh (21. März 2012)

Oette <3




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=2CBPoD5IBZo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Xidish (21. März 2012)

Regt mich zwar nicht auf - verwundert mich aber schon sehr, wie man sowas mögen kann.
Dosenbier mit Blech-Geschmack? *würg*
Und sagt nicht, Ihr seid Biergenießer.
Denn dann würdet ihr den Geschmack eindeutig herausschmecken!

Ähm, bin ich jetzt hier beim Club der Alkies gelandet? tschüssi dann.

Ach und was mich heute aufregte ...
Post schafft es nicht mal, nen Brief in einem Stück zu senden. ~/5
Dieser heutige Zustand eines Geburtagsbriefes an meine Mam war Premiere - in all den "zich" Jahren.


----------



## DER Lachmann (21. März 2012)

Veltins und Becks - gibt nichts ekelhafteres


----------



## Sh1k4ri (21. März 2012)

Der Ötte-Song 5/5, muss man über was noch nen Lied schreiben ?!


----------



## Manowar (21. März 2012)

Ich steh auch auf den Geschmack von Blut, also wunder dich nicht weiter 

Und man ist Alki, weil man Bier mag? ^^


----------



## aufgeraucht (21. März 2012)

Deathstyle schrieb:


> Nurnoch zwei Pils im Kühlschrank. 5/5



Ohh, das reicht nicht für den fortgeschrittenen Abend?

Naja, ich hab für Notfälle den "Spätkauf" an der Ecke (Late-Night-Shop, für die Neudeutsch-Sprachler unter uns). Macht gegen 4 Uhr bis 10 Uhr zu, aber da hat die Dönerbude gegenüber auf. Und wenn gar nichts geht, gibts noch die Tankstelle 5 Fahrradminuten entfernt.
Ich liebe meinen Kiez :] (ups, dass gehört eher auf die 'Worüber freut ihr euch so richtig'-Seite, daher -5/5)


----------



## Deathstyle (21. März 2012)

Ich wohne in Hannover, wenn ich hier Nachts keinen Kiosk finde der Bier fürn' Supermarktpreis verkauft fress ich nen Besen. 
Aber nein, das reicht nicht, denn mein Mitbewohner wird eins davon trinken und ich das andere - schon ists' alle. Bleibt mir nurnoch ein Fruchtzwergeis.


----------



## Olliruh (21. März 2012)

Ich steh auf Veltins und Tyskie :3


----------



## Aun (21. März 2012)

also der absolute brecher ist für mich becks, da reicht 1 0,3 und sonst fanta den abend und ich hab nen kater.
ötti ist aber ganz hart an der grenze. atm trink ich sterni, recht würzig und 5,2 % sind nicht zu unterschätzen.
weizen geht eigtl immer, aber lieber eher kleinere brauereien als diese riesentiere. kölsch ist das letzte abwasser. aus protest bestell ich in kölle auch immer ein alt ( nur tagsüber. nachts is mir dat zu gefährlich )

ansonsten: 2 bier im kühli 4/5 ( student. ich darf das  )
dämliche proll/ey alda/ghettokids/pseudo-ichfiggdeinemudda-typen inner tram. erst heute wieder erlebt, wie eine ältere dame belästigt wurde. wieso ist totschlag im affekt eigtl strafbar....... 100/5
meine 2. 1,5 tb platte ist grad voll geworden 3/5


----------



## Manowar (21. März 2012)

Aun schrieb:


> ansonsten: 2 bier im kühli 4/5 ( student. ich darf das  )



Single: 30 Bier im Kühlschrank, ich darf das 

So..Bayern hat gewonnen..pfui!
Jute Nacht!


----------



## aufgeraucht (21. März 2012)

Deathstyle schrieb:


> keinen Kiosk ... der Bier fürn' Supermarktpreis verkauft



Ok, zum Supermarktpreis gibts im Spätkauf auch nichts. Dafür aber alles für ein gemütliches Abendessen, entspanntes Sonntagsfrühstück oder eine ausufernde Party. Vom Klopapier, über Pizza bis Mehl. Und das auf 20 Quadratmetern.
Aber ein Bierchen für 95 Cent, Pizza für 3,25 Euro oder Frischkäse für 1,75 euro leiste ich mir einfach, wenn mir danach ist und nichts mehr auf hat. 40h Arbeit pro Woche müssen für irgendwas gut sein. Und sei es ein Hauch Dekadenz.

Die Tage sind zu kurz und 8 1/2 Stunden Arbeit zu lang um meinem freizeitorientierten Dasein gerecht zu werden 5/5


----------



## Aun (21. März 2012)

jo es lebe der späti! die arbeiten teils länger als manche tanke. und vorallem billiger.
das günstigste bier gibts bei uns für 72 cent ohne pfand und das teuerste ( carlsberg elephant) für 1,12.
also für unmögliche aufrüstzeiten optimale zeiten.

@ manowar: jo bin auch single, aber studis ohne bafög und "reiche" eltern sind nunmal arme schlucker 

fcb gewinnt 10/5.
den überbezahlten leuchtstoffröhren gehört endlich mal die kauleiste poliert. snob vs kohleschürfer im finale. na das wird ne schlacht...


----------



## Davatar (22. März 2012)

Sharepoint Command Shell: 5/5
Mal im Ernst: Warum gibts heute im Jahr 2012 überhaupt noch Command Shells? Oder wenn man die Dinger unbedingt haben will, warum zum Geier baut man da keine Maus-Unterstützung ein? Und warum fällt es den Entwicklern so schwer, ne vernünftige, lesbare Hilfe oder noch besser, ne einfache Syntax zu verwenden? Grauenhaft!


----------



## tear_jerker (22. März 2012)

http://www.spiegel.de/panorama/justiz/0,1518,822984,00.html hauptsache Mann darf zahlen wenns andersrum ist.... 5/5


----------



## Ceiwyn (22. März 2012)

tear_jerker schrieb:


> http://www.spiegel.d...norama/justiz/0,1518,822984,00.html hauptsache Mann darf zahlen wenns andersrum ist.... 5/5



Nein, der leibliche Vater muss natürlich keinen Unterhalt zahlen, denn die Voraussetzung ist ja, dass die Frau mit "einem anderen Mann zusammen lebt, der rechtlich als Vater des Kindes gilt." Das heisst höchstens muss der als rechtliche Vater geltende Mann, der diesen Status typischerweise dadurch erhält, weil er mit der Mutter verheiratet ist, Unterhalt zahlen. Das Kind ist ganz einfach ein sogenanntes Kuckuckskind. Warum auch sollte ein (eventuell einmaliger) Seitensprung der Ehefrau dazu führen können, dass sich ein fremder Mann in eine (vielleicht in der Zwischenzeit wieder funktionierende) Familie einklagen kann?

 Nachvollziehbares Urteil.


----------



## Davatar (22. März 2012)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Das Kind ist ganz einfach ein sogenanntes Kuckuckskind. Warum auch sollte ein (eventuell einmaliger) Seitensprung der Ehefrau dazu führen können, dass sich ein fremder Mann in eine (vielleicht in der Zwischenzeit wieder funktionierende) Familie einklagen kann?
> 
> Nachvollziehbares Urteil.


Im ersten (der beiden genannten) Fall geb ich Dir recht, aber im zweiten sah die Situation dann doch recht anders aus. Die zwei waren zur Zeugung des Kindes verheiratet und schieden sich vor der Geburt des Kindes. Erst ein Jahr nach der Geburt des Kindes liess sich der neue Partner der Frau als Mann eintragen. Natürlich kommts hier extrem auf den Fall selbst an, aber rein mit den vorliegenden Informationen hätte ich, wenn ich Richter wäre, die Klage gelten lassen. Denn zum Zeugungspunkt des Kindes waren die beiden noch verheiratet und ich gehe davon aus, dass der leibliche Vater nicht damit einverstanden war, dass sich der neue Partner als rechtlicher Vater eintragen lässt. Hier wurde ganz klar zu Gunsten der Mutter entschieden. Was wäre denn gewesen, wenn der leibliche Vater eine Frau geheiratet hätte und seine neue Ehefrau als rechtliche Mutter hätte eintragen lassen wollen? Ich denke nicht, dass das funktioniert hätte.
Heute wird in unklaren Fällen "im Zweifel für die Mutter" entschieden. Daher bin ich für das vollumfängliche gemeinsame Sorgerecht, in dem beide Elternteile die selbe Verantwortung und die selben Pflichten, aber auch die selben Rechte zum Kind haben. Natürlich vorausgesetzt, beide Elternteile erfüllen ihre Pflichten.


----------



## tear_jerker (22. März 2012)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Nein, der leibliche Vater muss natürlich keinen Unterhalt zahlen, denn die Voraussetzung ist ja, dass die Frau mit "einem anderen Mann zusammen lebt, der rechtlich als Vater des Kindes gilt." Das heisst höchstens muss der als rechtliche Vater geltende Mann, der diesen Status typischerweise dadurch erhält, weil er mit der Mutter verheiratet ist, Unterhalt zahlen. Das Kind ist ganz einfach ein sogenanntes Kuckuckskind. Warum auch sollte ein (eventuell einmaliger) Seitensprung der Ehefrau dazu führen können, dass sich ein fremder Mann in eine (vielleicht in der Zwischenzeit wieder funktionierende) Familie einklagen kann?
> 
> Nachvollziehbares Urteil.



in diesem fall müssen sie nicht bezahlen, aber auch nur weil die mutter das so wollte. hätte die frau aus unterhaltsgründen nicht gewollt das der jetzige mann der rechtliche vater wird, hätte der biologische blechen dürfen. der biologische vater hat in beiden situationen kein mitspracherecht und ist den launen der frau ausgesetzt.
sehe das ganze daher auch wie davatar


----------



## Olliruh (22. März 2012)

Toll grad mit den Jungs Fußball spielen ,da kommt Mama sagt ich muss aufräumen -.- 100/5


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (22. März 2012)

Morgen Deutsch LK Klausur und ich hab keine Lust -.- 5/5


----------



## Noxiel (22. März 2012)

Das ich meine Beine wieder spüre 5/5


----------



## Perkone (23. März 2012)

Das Wort "Kleinigkeit"... Ich kann es nicht mehr hören. Dauernd kommt dieses Wort "Es is sicher nur ne Kleinigkeit" "Kann nur ne Kleinigkeit sein"... Wenn die Kunden eh wissen, dasses ne Kleinigkeit is, warum machens se dann nicht selber ? 5/5 !!


----------



## Doofkatze (23. März 2012)

Generationenvertrag 5/5

Ich frage mich wirklich, wie das weitergehen soll. Nicht einfach nur aus Sicht der Rente, in der alte Politiker mehr als 10000 Euro pro Monat fordern (Hans Eichel), sondern auch die tolle Neuverschuldungsobergrenze.

Es hieß mal, der Staat wolle Beamten eine finanzielle Unabhängigkeit bieten. Nicht mehr, nicht weniger. Diese ganze Finanzdiskussion regt mich einfach auf. Dann haben Unternehmer halt ein höheres Einkommen, sie haben zumindest auch eine gewisse Verantwortung UND werden dafür belangt (Schlecker), wenn etwas schief geht.

Hingegen bastelt Schäuble gerade an seinem neuen Haushalt, in dem wieder Schulden gemacht werden, in dem 80% des Solis für Projekte in Ostdeutschland verbraucht werden, während in meiner Kommune mittlerweile die Straßenbeleuchtung abgeschaltet wird, weil kein Geld da ist. Das Ganze wird dann nur noch davon übertrumpft, das unsere Bürgermeisterin (bekennende Kunstliebhaberin) sich für 20000 Euro wieder eine Statue leistet.
Vor knapp 3 Jahren gab es eine DSL-Initiative, in der man 240000 Euro benötigt hätte, um samt Konjunkturpaket 2 die ganze Gemeinde mit schnellem DSL zu versorgen. Nun ziehen die Unternehmen in andere Städte. Merkwürdig. Höchster Gewerbesteuersatz im Ruhrpott, teilweise keine DSL-Anbindung, zahlreiche tote Gaststätten auf dem Land, weil der Busbetrieb am Wochenende ausgesetzt wurde, weil nicht genug Fahrgäste da sind ...

Ich habe das Gefühl, die regierende Generation nutzt ihre Machtstellung gerade aus und schauffelt damit unseren Kindern ein Grab. Da kann man für die nachfolgende Generation fast hoffen, das dieses Jahr Schluss ist.


----------



## Tilbie (23. März 2012)

Vereiterte Mandeln 5/5


----------



## Aun (23. März 2012)

Tilbie schrieb:


> Vereiterte Mandeln 5/5




eeeeewwwwwww....(meine sind zum glück seit ewigkeiten raus). na dann gute besserung

studium generale 5/5. ist wie unisport: nach 3 minuten komplett belegt -,-


----------



## Feuerkatze (23. März 2012)

nicht verstehen, wie andere Leute Sachen in Word formatiert haben und feststellen, dass, wenn ich unten entwas weglösch es nicht unten weggeht, sondern oben 5/5


----------



## aufgeraucht (23. März 2012)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Das ich meine Beine wieder spüre 5/5



Das regt dich auf?

Ich hatte nach einem Zeckenbiss mal über Monate hinweg ein taubes Bein. DAS hat mich aufgeregt (und die aufgeführten Nebenwirkungen auf dem Beipackzettel des Medikaments^^).


----------



## Kamsi (23. März 2012)

ich denk er meint er spürt seine beine nachdem sie taub vom joggen waren ^^


----------



## aufgeraucht (23. März 2012)

Kann mich für keinen Avatar entscheiden.

mein erster  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 zweiter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

dritter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

neuer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Keine Random-Avatare auf buffed 3/5


----------



## Reflox (23. März 2012)

Ich finde den zweiten am besten :3

Wusstet ihr dass ich ein kommunistischer Nazi bin? Ich habe gedacht das geht nicht, aber wenns die Person sagt. 1/5


----------



## aufgeraucht (23. März 2012)

Reflox schrieb:


> Wusstet ihr dass ich ein kommunistischer Nazi bin?


Meine Mutter nannte mich mal einen Psychoterroristen .. und das, nachdem ich schon lange aus dem Haus war.  

Edit: Avatar nach deinem Votum geändert^^


----------



## Hordlerkiller (23. März 2012)

Die feigheit der deutschen und sonstige länder 44/5( zu wenig auf die strasse gehen um zu demonstrieren)
das die s-bahn bei 24°C die klimaanlage nicht anschmeißt 60/5
Fedex 100/5


----------



## Reflox (23. März 2012)

aufgeraucht schrieb:


> Meine Mutter nannte mich mal einen Psychoterroristen .. und das, nachdem ich schon lange aus dem Haus war.



Meine Mutter nennt mich ähnlich, nämlich holländischer Terrorist. 

Man sollte mich ernstnehmen aber man kann es einfach nicht. 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=mjIQ4rLi89A

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## aufgeraucht (25. März 2012)

"Wir haben gegen 10 Uhr ... [bla blub] ... naja, eigentlich gegen 9 Uhr, ist ja ne Stunde weg..."

Ich hab nach dem Aufstehen fix alles umgestellt, was sich nicht selbst umstellt und fertig. Eigentlich...
Ob im Radio, TV oder wenn ich mit jemanden telefoniere - immer dieses unermüdliche Gequake wegen der Zeitumstellung.   5/5
Lass mir am Ende noch ein 'Bio-Rhytmus-Problem' an die Backe labern, das ich gar nicht habe.


----------



## HitotsuSatori (25. März 2012)

Musste nach Fraktionswechsel meinen Namen ändern, obwohl es keinen Grund gab. 5/5
Ticket deswegen geschrieben und noch keine Antwort erhalten. 5/5


----------



## Kamsi (25. März 2012)

mittwoch morgens - brennendes napalm im magen
mittwoch nachtmittags - migräne als würde jemand mit vorschlaghammer rumhauen

und seit mittwoch abends magen darm


----------



## Ceiwyn (25. März 2012)

Meine kindischen Eltern. Statt mit einem zu reden, schweigen sie lieber und reden gar nichts mehr, um mich "schmoren" zu lassen. Hintergrund: Ich will eine Klage nicht mehr weiterverfolgen, obwohl sie schon recht weit fortgeschritten ist und mein Vater (seiner Meinung nach) ziemlich viel investiert hat. Dabei wird völlig außer Acht gelassen, dass ich von Anfang an gegen diese Klage war, als einziger in meiner Familie. 

Naja, sollen sie beleidigt sein, dann hab ich wenigstens meine Ruhe.


----------



## Ellesmere (25. März 2012)

unendlich tausend millionen trilliarden..../5
Totes Mädchen gefunden

Da meint man, in der eigenen Gegend passiert sowas nicht...unglaublich. So etwas geht über meinen Verstand...


----------



## ZAM (27. März 2012)

Veränderungen .. in Zusammenhängen zwischen Charakteren und Spells  5/5


----------



## Alux (27. März 2012)

Ich kann mich nicht entscheiden welche AC3 CE ich mir vorbestellen soll 3/5

Join or Die Edition oder Freedom Edition, wobei die Freedom Edition momentan nur bei GameStop vorbestellbar ist.


----------



## Reflox (27. März 2012)

Alux schrieb:


> Ich kann mich nicht entscheiden welche AC3 CE ich mir vorbestellen soll 3/5
> 
> Join or Die Edition oder Freedom Edition, wobei die Freedom Edition momentan nur bei GameStop vorbestellbar ist.



Ich hole mir auf jeden Fall die Freedom Edition. :3
Wann ist eigentlich der ungefähre Termin von AC3? Habe mal davon gelesen, habs aber wieder vergessen.

BT:
Mein rechter grosser Zeh ist ziemlich entzündet. Doch ich kann es nicht operieren lassen, da ich immernoch Probelehren für eine Lehrstelle machen muss. 5/5


----------



## Dominau (27. März 2012)

Reflox schrieb:


> Mein rechter grosser Zeh ist ziemlich entzündet. Doch ich kann es nicht operieren lassen, da ich immernoch Probelehren für eine Lehrstelle machen muss. 5/5



Das selbe Problem habe ich zurzeit auch wieder. Ich hab schon aufgehört zu zählen .. so lang geht mir dieser scheiß schon auf die nerven.
Wurde X mal weg gemacht beim Artzt, und es kam immer wieder ..


----------



## Reflox (27. März 2012)

Dominau schrieb:


> Das selbe Problem habe ich zurzeit auch wieder. Ich hab schon aufgehört zu zählen .. so lang geht mir dieser scheiß schon auf die nerven.
> Wurde X mal weg gemacht beim Artzt, und es kam immer wieder ..



 Ich habe sogar so ein verdammt teures Teil gekauft, damit ich den Nagel rausschleifen kann. Brachte nix, hat nur verdammt weh getan. Und das bevor der Zeh entzündet war. Aber naja, bei uns ist das eine Familienkrankheit. -.-


----------



## Ceiwyn (27. März 2012)

Mein Nagel ist gestern rausgefallen bzw. den Rest musste ich mit einer Gabel raushebeln. Sah echt interessant aus, nur meine Mutter ist halb umgekippt.


----------



## M1ghtymage (27. März 2012)

Dominau schrieb:


> Das selbe Problem habe ich zurzeit auch wieder. Ich hab schon aufgehört zu zählen .. so lang geht mir dieser scheiß schon auf die nerven.
> Wurde X mal weg gemacht beim Artzt, und es kam immer wieder ..



Ich hatte letzten Monat eine Nagelkeilexzession aka Emmert-Plastik; also eine Operation wegen eingewachsenem Zehnagel am großen Zeh. Ich würde die Operation auf jeden Fall empfehlen. Falls das auch dein Problem ist und du Infos haben willst über das ganze kannst du mich ja anschreiben.


----------



## Konov (27. März 2012)

Das ist ja witzig, bei mir ist der linke große Zeh seit Wochen entzündet und ich schmier so ne Salbe drauf, bringt aber irgendwie nicht viel.

Muss da wohl nochmal zum Arzt hin.
Warum haben das alle am großen Zeh im Moment?  Verrückt

PS: Bei mir ist es glaube ich kein eingewachsener Nagel, bin mir aber nicht sicher. Hab mich mal gestoßen und seit dem wächst das Ding krumm und schief


----------



## Highgrunt (27. März 2012)

Sowas hatte ich auch mal. Nagelbettentzündung und dann hat sich (Achtung etwas abnormaler Teil), Wildfleisch gebildet welches sich auf normale Weise, also Salbe, Iodbad und so weiter, nicht entfernen ließ.
Also eine kleine Op gehabt, ohne Narkose natürlich, und siehe da: Ein Fünftel Zehnagel weg und ich habe kein linkes seitliches Nagelbett mehr.

Zwar war der Zeh betäubt aber ich war ja sonst voll auf der Höhe aber das hat geknirscht und geknackst wie der das gemacht hat, das war gruselig.


----------



## iShock (27. März 2012)

ich bin zu blöd mir bei passwort fürs buffedforum korrekt zu merken >_< hab schon wieder die richtige Groß-/Kleinschreibkombination vergessen obwohl ichs grad erst eingegeben hab -.-*

5/5


----------



## Reflox (28. März 2012)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Mein Nagel ist gestern rausgefallen bzw. den Rest musste ich mit einer Gabel raushebeln. Sah echt interessant aus, nur meine Mutter ist halb umgekippt.



Ich habe auch schon öfters Selbstoperationen mit dem Messer durchgeführt. Spitze des Nagels wegnehmen und solche Spässe. Blut und Schmerz ist da nur eine Nebensache.

Das geilste Gefüh ist wenn man abrutscht und schön ins Nagelbett sticht. Das schmerzt verdammt lange.


----------



## Xidish (28. März 2012)

daß ich schon seit gestern Morgen nicht mehr auf Directupload komme ...


----------



## Aun (28. März 2012)

oh man. dacht wäre der einzig dumme deutsche mit eingewachsenem nagel...... kam bei mir durch flaschens schneiden.
aber die selbstamputation ist iwie immer noch das krasseste. sterilisierte nadel in das eiterbecken rammen, mit ner kabelzange bearbeiten usw..... xD und man fummelt und fummelt. iwann ist man so masochistisch, da merkt man garnichts mehr.

mir hat korrekte selbstoperation geholfen, der chirurg wollte den ganzen nagel entfernen. also eingewachsenen nagel bis zum nagelbett entfernt und dann aller paar tage/wochen geschaut und korrekt zugeschnitten. ist wie einen hund dressieren, das funzt auch mit dem eigenen körper.

gleiches thema, andere zeit.....: heute aus dummheit die pfote nicht schnell genug aus der tür bekommen.... kleiner finger ist matsch/ purpurrot/ tut weh wie sau, aber den nagel kann ich vor lauter spielerei schon halb abheben und ich ergötze mich am anblick des darunter befindlichen gewebes... vielen dank an den chirurgen für die chlorähnliche desinfektion. ich wollt schon immer ein schwimmbad im schlafzimmer haben.....*krankseinimkopf*

btw. meinen 20 jahre alten golfi heute gegen einen inkompetenten radfahrer gesetzt... der stoßstange ist zum glück nichts passiert


----------



## Konov (28. März 2012)

Dass ihr da alle selbst am Nagel rumfummelt... mir wär das zu riskant.
Ich bin ja nicht Rambo und muss mich im vietnamesischen Dschungel selbst behandeln. Würde da wirklich was ernstes passieren, könnte ich womöglich nicht mehr laufen/mountainbiken, das wäre mir echt zu gefährlich.

Werde demnächst nochmal zum Arzt gehen wenns nicht besser wird.


----------



## Manowar (28. März 2012)

Konov schrieb:


> Würde da wirklich was ernstes passieren,



Ich stell mir das gerade vor..
Konov werkelt mit einem Messer und einer Pinzette rum, rutscht ab, verdreht sein Fuß sehr merkwürdig dabei, entwickelt sich zu Hulk und schneidet sich die Achillessehne durch, danach landet die Pinzette in seinem Auge.
Mal ernsthaft..du stellst dich bei einigen Sachen echt extremst an oder?


----------



## aufgeraucht (28. März 2012)

Mein ehemaliger Vermieter. unendlich/5

Kaution seit über einem Jahr fällig. Auf Nachfrage wurde mir eben gesagt, da wären ja noch Betriebskosten aus 2009 offen. Ich sag ihm, ich hätte vor 15 Monaten Widerspruch gegen die Abrechnung eingelegt und es wäre deren Ding, das endlich mal zu bearbeiten und man könne mir deswegen nicht die Kaution auf Ewigkeiten vorenthalten.

Ja, 'seine Vorgängerin etc.... bla blubb. Er müsse jetzt mal prüfen, ob der Widerspruch gerechtfertigt sei'. Na immerhin, nach 15 Monaten. Und ja, er ist gerechtfertigt! Ich habe im Jahr 2009 x Heizkostenverbrauch gehabt und 900 Euro nachzahlen sollen, im Jahre 2010 laut Abrechnung dreimal so viel Heizkostenverbrauch gehabt, aber nur 250 Euro nachzahlen sollen. Allein die Gesamtnachzahlungen aller Mieter lag ÜBER den Gesamtkosten laut Abrechnung (die Mieter unter mir sollten ca. 3.000 Euro nachzahlen). Worauf er sagte "_Das liegt am Haus_."

Da bin ich emotional etwas 'entgleist'. ..unfähig.. ..genauso dämlich wie .. ..solle Kugelschreiber zusammenschrauben und damit sein Geld verdienen..
Ach was solls, der arme Kerl kann ja nichts dafür. _Das Haus_ ist schuld.

Ach ich weiß nicht, worüber ich mich mehr aufrege - über die Wohnungsverwaltung oder darüber, dass ich mich in solchen Momenten nicht zügeln kann.


----------



## Konov (28. März 2012)

Manowar schrieb:


> Ich stell mir das gerade vor..
> Konov werkelt mit einem Messer und einer Pinzette rum, rutscht ab, verdreht sein Fuß sehr merkwürdig dabei, entwickelt sich zu Hulk und schneidet sich die Achillessehne durch, danach landet die Pinzette in seinem Auge.
> Mal ernsthaft..du stellst dich bei einigen Sachen echt extremst an oder?



Öhm nein... mag sein dass für dich dein Fuß nicht so wichtig ist, aber der Zehennagel ist sicherlich nicht unempfindlich und wenn man keine medizinische Ausbildung für solche ambulanten Selbstoperationen hat, würde ich das auch tunlichst sein lassen.

Das hat nix mit anstellen zutun, denn gerade wenn man viel Sport treibt - mit Beinen und Füßen wohlgemerkt - dann kann es jede Menge Folgen haben wenn jemand mit nem Messer (!!!) an dem eigenen Nagel herumhantiert.
Sorry aber was solche Sachen angeht sollte man nicht den Helden spielen und selber an sich rumdoktern. Wir sprechen hier schließlich nicht von einer Schramme am Bein, wo man mal eben ein Pflaster drüberklebt.

Wenn du Pech hast, kannste ne ganze Weile nicht vernünftig belasten und/oder laufen und das würde sich bei mir sehr auf meine sportlichen Aktivitäen auswirken.

Deine Darstellung muss ich jetzt mal nicht ernst nehmen, schätze das war auch nicht gewollt von dir. 
Mag sein dass es dir egal ist und du lieber alles selbst machst, aber dafür geh ich zum Arzt. Die 10 Euro im Quartal ist es mir Wert


----------



## Manowar (28. März 2012)

Natürlich war das übertrieben dargestellt 

Ich halte einfach nicht viel davon, wegen so Kleinigkeiten zum Arzt zu rennen, wenn man es halt auch selber hinbiegen kann. Wird schon genug Kohle zum Fenster rausgeworfen.
Erinnere mich da gern an einen Schnitt, den ich im Gefecht bekommen hab. Fix alles säubern, sterilisieren und selbst genäht (sieht erstaunlich gut aus!)
Alles schön verbunden und zack..gings weiter


----------



## Kamsi (28. März 2012)

> Die EU-Kommission will die zahlreichen Proteste in vielen Ländern der EU gegen das ACTA-Abkommen ignorieren und daran festhalten.
> 
> Würde ACTA scheitern, sei das ein gefährliches Signal zur Glaubwürdigkeit der Europäischen Union, daher habe die Kommission auch „wenig Verständnis für manche Äußerungen aus den Mitgliedsstaaten“.



http://www.gamestar.de/hardware/news/2566266/acta.html


Wozu überhaupt noch wahlen - man hat als bürger eh keinen einfluss - aber merkel und co wird schon sehen wo das hinführt irgendwann werden wir bürgerkrieg ähnliche zustände dann haben


----------



## Konov (28. März 2012)

Manowar schrieb:


> Natürlich war das übertrieben dargestellt
> 
> Ich halte einfach nicht viel davon, wegen so Kleinigkeiten zum Arzt zu rennen, wenn man es halt auch selber hinbiegen kann. Wird schon genug Kohle zum Fenster rausgeworfen.
> Erinnere mich da gern an einen Schnitt, den ich im Gefecht bekommen hab. Fix alles säubern, sterilisieren und selbst genäht (sieht erstaunlich gut aus!)
> Alles schön verbunden und zack..gings weiter



"Im Gefecht"... wenn du da von einem Kriegseinsatz sprichst (gehe ich jetzt mal von aus), dann...
...ist das der Unterschied zum zivilen Alltag. Da braucht man nicht alles selbst machen, weil man kein verlassener Rambo auf dem Schlachtfeld ist. 

Wir haben ja zum Glück Ärzte wo wir hingehen können.

Generell teile ich deine Meinung, dass man nicht wegen jedem Furz zum Arzt gehen muss.
Aber wenn irgendwas mit dem Fußnagel ist, z.b. gerissen oder ähnliches, finde dann muss man das schon von fachkundiger Hand behandeln lassen.


----------



## Elrigh (28. März 2012)

Die "Was regt Euch SO RICHTIG auf?" Threads.


----------



## Manowar (28. März 2012)

Es war kein Kriegseinsatz, sonst hätte ich ja nen Sani gehabt 
Aber ist auch wurscht,.. das einzige was ich damit sagen wollte, hab ich ja quasi schon gesagt *g*


----------



## tear_jerker (28. März 2012)

Herr Grafs Kolumne in der Gamestar zum Thema ME3 Ende. Das wirkt wie von EA gekauft 2/5


----------



## BoP78 (28. März 2012)

Wie jeden Tag: Kevin Großkreutz... hätten sie ihn nur mal im Krankhaus nicht gleich nach der Geburt fallen lassen...


----------



## Kamsi (28. März 2012)

tear_jerker schrieb:


> Herr Grafs Kolumne in der Gamestar zum Thema ME3 Ende. Das wirkt wie von EA gekauft 2/5



grosse verlage können es sich nicht leisten kritische berichte zu bringen weil sonst kriegen sie hausverbot für alles


----------



## Potpotom (28. März 2012)

Kamsi schrieb:


> http://www.gamestar....66266/acta.html
> 
> 
> Wozu überhaupt noch wahlen - man hat als bürger eh keinen einfluss - aber merkel und co wird schon sehen wo das hinführt irgendwann werden wir bürgerkrieg ähnliche zustände dann haben


Die EU umfasst etwas mehr als 500.000.000 Einwohner... verstehe mich nicht falsch, aber selbstverständlich schmeisst die Politik nicht sofort alles über den Haufen weil ein Bruchteil der Einwohner nicht zu 100% damit einverstanden ist.

Das ist kein FÜR oder WIDER ACTA, nur mal ne kleine Randnotiz wie unglaublich gewaltig der Widerstand von unserer Seite aus ist, gewaltig minimal.


----------



## Ogil (28. März 2012)

Das sicher nicht gleich - aber es reicht ja meistens schon wenn man droht, dass man keine Werbung fuer den neuesten Blockbuster in jener Zeitschrift schaltet.


----------



## tear_jerker (28. März 2012)

Kamsi schrieb:


> grosse verlage können es sich nicht leisten kritische berichte zu bringen weil sonst kriegen sie hausverbot für alles



Dann soll das aber wenigstens subtil geschehen. herr graf schreibt essentiell das die spieler alle recht habenw as das ende angeht, das aber andere das auch schon gemacht haben. was ist das denn bitte für eine rechtfertigung? die wollten bloß nicht dumm da stehen weil sie me3 90 punkte gegeben haben


----------



## Deathstyle (28. März 2012)

Und Mass Effect verdient deiner Meinung nach keine 90 Punkte weil dir das Ende nicht gefällt?
Ich habe die Kolumne nicht gelesen aber das Thema ist ja nicht neu und ich finde die Ausmaße mitlerweile schon dezent affig.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (28. März 2012)

Ganz ehrlich, ich würde Mass Effect auch um die 90 Punkte/Prozent/Kekse gebe. Die ganze Geschichte entwickelt sich so langsam zum lächerlichen. 

Die Entwickler haben das Ende so geschrieben, wie es ist. Man kann es nicht mehr ändern, und das ist auch gut so. Gibt genug Spiele, die schlimmere Enden haben...


----------



## tear_jerker (28. März 2012)

sind wir mal ehrlich, mass effect 3 lebt nur davon das es seine vorgänger hatte. würde man mass effect 3 als eigenständiges spiel sehen hätte es schon schwer eine 80er wertung zu bekommen. was ist an mass effect 3 zum beispiel noch rollenspiel? das ist mehr ein aktiver film als anderes geworden. und wenn dann noch das einstellungsmerkmal von mass effect mit dem ende ad absurdum geführt wird, wofür dann 90 punkte?

edit: fallout3 hat im übrigen mit "broken steel" auch sein ende nachgebessert


----------



## Kamsi (28. März 2012)

me3 ist nicht nur das ende schlecht 

sinnloser mp modus in einem solospiel wo nicht online spielen bestraft wird

origin

wenn man es in den einstellungen einstellt ist das dialogsystem total weg

es gibt keine nebenquest wie in me1 und me3 nur storyquest (flieg zum planeten und hole das item ab zählt nicht als quest)

storylücken nicht nur am ende sonderm im ganzen spiel

zuwenig schauplätze und es fehlt die beziehung zum team anders als in me1 und me2

from ashes dlc verkauf der anders als die 2 me2 charaktere dlc kein eigenständiger dlc ist dafür ist er zu gut ins spiel integriert

ea versuchte me3 zu sehr für die konsolen anzupassen und als interaktiver hollywood shooter zu verkaufen


----------



## Deathstyle (28. März 2012)

Achso, weil ME3 kein Rollenspiel ist darf es keine 90% bekommen! Mir doch egal ob das nen Rollenspiel ist. Dann dürfte aber ME1 auch keine gute Wertung bekommen haben, das Gameplay von ME1 war nämlich unter aller Sau und auch das Pacing war er was für Liebhaber, nichtmal die Story war besonders atemberaubend - eigentlich hat ME1 nur durch sein komplexes (und tolles) Universum gepunktet.
ME2 hat dann alles besser gemacht, deutlich (!!!) besseres Gameplay, besseres Pacing, etwas weniger Run&Talk und eine sinnvolle Weiterführung der Geschichte + Anzug dieser - was Spannungskurve etc. angeht. Meiner Meinung nach der Beste Teil der Serie, hat wahrscheinlich auch den größten Wiederspielwert.

Mass Effect 3 lässt zugegebenermaßen viele Lücken in der Story (was übrigens auch mein einziger Kritikpunkt an der abgeschlossenen Geschichte ist) - aber man hätte viele dieser Fragen auch schon in ME2 (auch 1, aber eher 2) beantworten können - da tat man das nicht und man hats nicht kritisiert weil man ja wusste das noch ein dritter Teil kommt. Wieso soll ich das jetzt kritisieren? Ich bin mir sicher das Bioware noch weitere Spiele um dieses Universum entwickelt und dort gibts immernoch die Gelegenheit Fragen zu beantworten.

Ansonsten: Origin hat mit dem Spiel und dessen Wertung nichts zu tun und der Multiplayer ist meiner Meinung nach einfach ein Bonus - ich habe ihn nach dem Durchspielen das erste mal ausprobiert und er hat mich nen paar Stunden gut unterhalten - nicht mehr und nicht weniger. 

Ich finde Mass Effect 3 ganz nett so wie es ist. Klar hätte man mehr Charaktertiefe wie in ME2 einbauen können und man hätte sicherlich auch versuchen können mehr Rollenspiel reinzupressen - aber wie lang wär das Spiel dann bitte geworden? 90h? Das wäre auch nicht wirklich sinnvoll, wobei dann viele das Ende garnicht erlebt hätten und nicht rumjammern würden - eheh.
Neben den Storymängeln fand ich noch blöd das bei ME3 für alles die Leertaste herangezogen wurde, das fand ich vorallem anfangs sehr fummelig.

@Topic
Ich finds grausam das man mitlerweile in jedem verdammten Spiel Erfahrungspunkte sammelt. 4/5.


----------



## Olliruh (28. März 2012)

Genau Deathstyle hat recht. 
Du sagst man soll es nicht an seinen Vorgängern messen bzw nur wegen seiner Vorgänger die gute "Note" geben, aber selber die beiden Spiele mit einander vergleichen.


----------



## Selor Kiith (28. März 2012)

Kamsi schrieb:


> ea versuchte me3 zu sehr für die konsolen anzupassen und als interaktiver hollywood shooter zu verkaufen


Du weißt aber schon, dass ME1 zuerst und NUR für die XBox kam bevor EA Bioware gekauft und dann auf den PC geportet hat?
Zum Rest der Diskussion äußere ich mich nicht, bin grad zu gut drauf...


----------



## Alux (28. März 2012)

Highgrunt schrieb:


> Sowas hatte ich auch mal. Nagelbettentzündung und dann hat sich (Achtung etwas abnormaler Teil), Wildfleisch gebildet welches sich auf normale Weise, also Salbe, Iodbad und so weiter, nicht entfernen ließ.
> Also eine kleine Op gehabt, ohne Narkose natürlich, und siehe da: Ein Fünftel Zehnagel weg und ich habe kein linkes seitliches Nagelbett mehr.
> 
> Zwar war der Zeh betäubt aber ich war ja sonst voll auf der Höhe aber das hat geknirscht und geknackst wie der das gemacht hat, das war gruselig.



Ich hatte genau dasselbe  Ich fand es ja interessant wie man das abschaben vom Nagelrest durch die Knochen bis in den Kopf gespürt hat.




Reflox schrieb:


> Ich hole mir auf jeden Fall die Freedom Edition. :3
> Wann ist eigentlich der ungefähre Termin von AC3? Habe mal davon gelesen, habs aber wieder vergessen.




31.10.2012   Naja es wäre mir halt lieber die Freedom Edition über Amazone zu bestellen, aber keine Ahnung ob er die noch ins Sortiment nimmt.


----------



## Olliruh (28. März 2012)

Morgen Theorie ._. 4/5


----------



## Sh1k4ri (28. März 2012)

Spoiler



1. Ansichtssache.

2. Der Multiplayer-Modus MUSSTE kommen, wäre er nicht da, würden andere Leute meckern, dass er fehlt. Nun wird gemeckert, dass er da ist und nicht umfangreich genug. ME ist ein SINGLEPLAYER-SPIEL mit zusätzlichem MULTIPLAYER-Modus. Entweder man spielt ihn oder nicht. Es wird niemand gezwungen. 

3. Dafür kann doch ME3 nix. Spiel es auf der Konsole und du hast kein Origin, musst dann aber auch Abstriche hinnehmen.

4. WENN man es einstellt. WENN ich möchte, kann ich aus dem Fenster springen. WENN ich möchte, kann ich meinen PC aus dem Fenster werfen. Es ist ganz alleine MEINE Entscheidung. Ich werde dazu nicht gezwungen.

5. Du kritisiert jetzt nicht wirklich Dinge, die ME1 hatte, aber ME3 nicht ? Teil 3 hatte Nebenquests, zwar nicht viele (weil manche indirekt immer zur Story zählen (Befreiungsaktionen)), aber es gab sie. Und Artefakte suchen... natürlich ein wenig lächerlich, aber man macht es trotzdem.

6. Das Ende wirft fragen auf, das gebe ich zu. Aber ICH konnte es mir trotzdem erklären, warum dies und das passierte. Und wo gab es im Spiel bitte plot holes ? Ich habe keine gefunden.

7. Stimmt, wenig Schauplätze. Aber MEINE Beziehung zum Team war enger als je zuvor. Wenn man alte Kameraden wieder trifft (Über Mordin hatte ich mich total gefreut) und sie bei Mission begleitet, oder auch die eigene Crew. Ich wusste bei jedem genau, wieso er mir jetzt hilft und was seine Probleme waren bzw was man alles schon in der Vergangenheit erlebt hat.

8. Versteh ich nicht. Der mitgelieferte DLC zu Teil 3 (fällt mir jetzt der Name nicht ein) ist natürlich ein bisschen Mau, aber es bleibt ja nicht der einzige.

9. Mass Effect war schon IMMER ne Weltraum Seifenoper. Teil 3 wollte actionreicher sein, hat er geschafft. Wo ist da das Problem ?



B2T

So ziemlich alles und jeder grade 10/5 
Morgen fucking Zahnarzt, wahrscheinlich mit Spritze   rage/5


----------



## Kamsi (28. März 2012)

das wird schon morgen shikari 

haste den einen guten ?


----------



## HitotsuSatori (28. März 2012)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Morgen fucking Zahnarzt, wahrscheinlich mit Spritze   rage/5



Wenn ich zum Zahnarzt geh und irgendwas gemacht werden muss, lass ich mir IMMER ne Spritze geben. Ohne lass ich da niemanden rumwerkeln. Was ist daran so schlimm?

zum Thema: Hab nen neuen Film und kann ihn nicht schauen, weil ich Raid hab. -.- 3/5


----------



## Alux (28. März 2012)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Morgen fucking Zahnarzt, wahrscheinlich mit Spritze   rage/5



Ich hatt schon an die 5 Spritzen allein für Milchzähne ziehen^^


----------



## Olliruh (28. März 2012)

ziemliche Memmen hier


----------



## tear_jerker (28. März 2012)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Genau Deathstyle hat recht.
> Du sagst man soll es nicht an seinen Vorgängern messen bzw nur wegen seiner Vorgänger die gute "Note" geben, aber selber die beiden Spiele mit einander vergleichen.



das rot markierte in deiner aussage habe ich nicht gesagt . Was bleibt ist das du mich fragst ob man me3 nicht nee gute Noten geben soll weil die Vorgänger gut waren. ich denke das dürfte eine rhetorische frage sein, auch für dich.


----------



## Dominau (28. März 2012)

Grey's Anatomie und Private Practice 5/5


----------



## Saji (28. März 2012)

Der Sommer.

Nein, dabei meine ich nicht die immer höher werdenden Temperaturen und die immer kürzer werdenden Röcke der Mädels, sondern etwas ganz anderes. Fahrradfahrer. Es ist immer wieder faszinierend zu sehen, dass für diese Teilnehmergruppe im öffentlichen Straßenverkehr scheinbar wesentlich weniger Regeln zu gelten scheinen als für Autofahrer. Ohne Zeichen zu geben abbiegen, wild über beide (!) Fahrbahnseiten schlenkern oder direkt mitten auf der Straße anhalten um sich mit dem Nachbar zu unterhalten, den sie scheinbar schon seit zwei Minuten nicht mehr gesehen haben. Vom rechts überholen an der Ampel mal ganz zu schweigen, besonders wenn sie sich dann kackfrech so vor das Auto stellen, dass man nicht einmal mehr gefahrlos anrollen kann ohne gleich eine neue Kühlerfigur auf der Motorhaube zu haben. Fuck you ihr hirnverbrannten Fahrradfahrer, gebt euren Drahtesel verdammt noch zum Wertstoffhof und bewegt euch wie eurer Vorfahren vorwärts; auf allen Vieren.

So, das musste mal gesagt werden!


----------



## Sh1k4ri (28. März 2012)

Ich hab allgemein ziemlich Schiss vor Spritzen, wenn die dann auch noch ins Zahnfleisch gehen ...  

Aber mein Zahnarzt ist wirklich sehr sehr nett, macht die Situation aber auch nicht grad einfacher. Augen zu und durch.


----------



## Konov (28. März 2012)

Saji schrieb:


> Der Sommer.
> 
> Nein, dabei meine ich nicht die immer höher werdenden Temperaturen und die immer kürzer werdenden Röcke der Mädels, sondern etwas ganz anderes. Fahrradfahrer. Es ist immer wieder faszinierend zu sehen, dass für diese Teilnehmergruppe im öffentlichen Straßenverkehr scheinbar wesentlich weniger Regeln zu gelten scheinen als für Autofahrer. Ohne Zeichen zu geben abbiegen, wild über beide (!) Fahrbahnseiten schlenkern oder direkt mitten auf der Straße anhalten um sich mit dem Nachbar zu unterhalten, den sie scheinbar schon seit zwei Minuten nicht mehr gesehen haben. Vom rechts überholen an der Ampel mal ganz zu schweigen, besonders wenn sie sich dann kackfrech so vor das Auto stellen, dass man nicht einmal mehr gefahrlos anrollen kann ohne gleich eine neue Kühlerfigur auf der Motorhaube zu haben. Fuck you ihr hirnverbrannten Fahrradfahrer, gebt euren Drahtesel verdammt noch zum Wertstoffhof und bewegt euch wie eurer Vorfahren vorwärts; auf allen Vieren.
> 
> So, das musste mal gesagt werden!



Manchmal ist der Hass wirklich gerechtfertigt, gibt schon ein paar Deppen im Verkehr. Radfahrer wie Autofahrer gleichermaßen.^^


----------



## schneemaus (29. März 2012)

Ich kann Saji da aber auch voll und ganz nachvollziehen, ich reg mich über Fahrradfahrer meistens mehr auf als über Autofahrer. In der Mitte der Skala sind dann noch die Motorradfahrer anzutreffen.
Mir hat mal ein Radfahrer die Vorfahrt genommen, meine Ampel war grün, die Querampel logischerweise rot, ich mit ca. 40 km/h, gebremst und ausgewichen, der Fahrradfahrer auch ausgewichen und hingefallen - und meinte natürlich noch, mich dafür verantwortlich zu machen, dass er über ne rote Ampel gefahren ist. Mann, da war ich echt kurz vorm Austicken.


----------



## Reflox (29. März 2012)

Dann gibt es noch die supertollen Autofahrer die von --> RECHTS! <-- überholen.


----------



## Konov (29. März 2012)

Ich glaube, jeder beschwert sich über die mehr, zu denen er nicht gehört 
Heißt, Autofahrer über Radfahrer und umgekehrt.


----------



## Davatar (29. März 2012)

Saji schrieb:


> Der Sommer.
> 
> Nein, dabei meine ich nicht die immer höher werdenden Temperaturen und die immer kürzer werdenden Röcke der Mädels, sondern etwas ganz anderes. Fahrradfahrer. Es ist immer wieder faszinierend zu sehen, dass für diese Teilnehmergruppe im öffentlichen Straßenverkehr scheinbar wesentlich weniger Regeln zu gelten scheinen als für Autofahrer. Ohne Zeichen zu geben abbiegen, wild über beide (!) Fahrbahnseiten schlenkern oder direkt mitten auf der Straße anhalten um sich mit dem Nachbar zu unterhalten, den sie scheinbar schon seit zwei Minuten nicht mehr gesehen haben. Vom rechts überholen an der Ampel mal ganz zu schweigen, besonders wenn sie sich dann kackfrech so vor das Auto stellen, dass man nicht einmal mehr gefahrlos anrollen kann ohne gleich eine neue Kühlerfigur auf der Motorhaube zu haben. Fuck you ihr hirnverbrannten Fahrradfahrer, gebt euren Drahtesel verdammt noch zum Wertstoffhof und bewegt euch wie eurer Vorfahren vorwärts; auf allen Vieren.
> 
> So, das musste mal gesagt werden!


Leute, die mit Fahrradfahrern nicht klarkommen: 5/5

Ehrlich, wenn Du ein Problem mit Radfahrern hast, solltest Du besser nicht Auto fahren.


Ahja und ich fahr Auto UND Fahrrad und mich stören weder die einen, noch die andern


----------



## schneemaus (29. März 2012)

Ich bin jemand, der sich über alle im Straßenverkehr aufregt. Ich kann so richtig schön rumfluchen, steig aus dem Auto und bin total gechillt, Auto fahren ist für mich fast schon ein Kanalisator xD Das heißt nicht, dass ich aggressiv fahre, ich reg mich halt nur gerne auf :>


----------



## Davatar (29. März 2012)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Ich bin jemand, der sich über alle im Straßenverkehr aufregt. Ich kann so richtig schön rumfluchen, steig aus dem Auto und bin total gechillt, Auto fahren ist für mich fast schon ein Kanalisator xD Das heißt nicht, dass ich aggressiv fahre, ich reg mich halt nur gerne auf :>






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=0ZgiVicpZGk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 (Ich hoffe Du verstehst englisch)


----------



## Uratak (29. März 2012)

Menschenmüll 5/5


----------



## Akkara (29. März 2012)

Mein Mitarbeiter aus Deutschland der sich bei der HR beschwert das man in der Schweiz nun mal nicht Hochdeutschspricht 99999/5


----------



## schneemaus (29. März 2012)

Davatar schrieb:


> (Ich hoffe Du verstehst englisch)



lol ja genau  Wie schon erwähnt, ich fahre nicht aggressiv, sondern ganz normal. Aggressives Fahren könnte ich mir in meinem Beruf auch gar nicht erlauben, und privat schalte ich vielleicht mal etwas ruckartiger oder fahre schneller an, aber aggressiv fahren geht gar nicht, darüber reg ich mich ja bei anderen Autofahrern genauso auf wie über schleichende Omis, die nicht von der linken Spur runterkommen xD


----------



## tonygt (29. März 2012)

Saji schrieb:


> Der Sommer.
> 
> Nein, dabei meine ich nicht die immer höher werdenden Temperaturen und die immer kürzer werdenden Röcke der Mädels, sondern etwas ganz anderes. Fahrradfahrer. Es ist immer wieder faszinierend zu sehen, dass für diese Teilnehmergruppe im öffentlichen Straßenverkehr scheinbar wesentlich weniger Regeln zu gelten scheinen als für Autofahrer. Ohne Zeichen zu geben abbiegen, wild über beide (!) Fahrbahnseiten schlenkern oder direkt mitten auf der Straße anhalten um sich mit dem Nachbar zu unterhalten, den sie scheinbar schon seit zwei Minuten nicht mehr gesehen haben. Vom rechts überholen an der Ampel mal ganz zu schweigen, besonders wenn sie sich dann kackfrech so vor das Auto stellen, dass man nicht einmal mehr gefahrlos anrollen kann ohne gleich eine neue Kühlerfigur auf der Motorhaube zu haben. Fuck you ihr hirnverbrannten Fahrradfahrer, gebt euren Drahtesel verdammt noch zum Wertstoffhof und bewegt euch wie eurer Vorfahren vorwärts; auf allen Vieren.
> 
> So, das musste mal gesagt werden!



Du weisst aber schon das man als Fahrradfaher berechtig ist Autos an der Ampeln zu übeholen und sich vorne hinzustellen?


----------



## HitotsuSatori (29. März 2012)

Hab gestern endlich meine dämliche Hausarbeit abgegeben. Nun hab ich eine Mail bekommen, dass ich mit der Dozentin einen Termin ausmachen soll, um die Arbeit zu besprechen. Was will die da besprechen? Die Arbeit ist fertig und aus. 2000/5


----------



## Manowar (29. März 2012)

tonygt schrieb:


> Du weisst aber schon das man als Fahrradfaher berechtig ist Autos an der Ampeln zu übeholen und sich vorne hinzustellen?



Wenn:
"Allerdings gilt es dabei einige Dinge zu beachten: Die Autos dürfen nur rechts überholt werden, damit Sie mit Ihrem Rad nicht in den Gegenverkehr geraten. Außerdem muss rechts neben den Fahrzeugen ausreichend Platz zum Überholen vorhanden sein - mindestens ein Meter Abstand zwischen Autos und Bordsteinkante."

Hat man sogut wie nie, also schnauze ich die Pfeifen an.
Die Diskussion hatten wir aber schon oft.


----------



## Jordin (29. März 2012)

Manche Statusmeldungen 1/5 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## tonygt (29. März 2012)

Manowar schrieb:


> Wenn:
> "Allerdings gilt es dabei einige Dinge zu beachten: Die Autos dürfen nur rechts überholt werden, damit Sie mit Ihrem Rad nicht in den Gegenverkehr geraten. Außerdem muss rechts neben den Fahrzeugen ausreichend Platz zum Überholen vorhanden sein - mindestens ein Meter Abstand zwischen Autos und Bordsteinkante."
> 
> Hat man sogut wie nie, also schnauze ich die Pfeifen an.
> Die Diskussion hatten wir aber schon oft.



Wenn Rechts nen Fahrradweg ist und vorne an der Ampel sogar eine extra Makierung für Fahrradfaher ist, darf ich die wohl überholen. Das mit dem 1 Meter kannst du ungefähr jedem zweiten Autofahrer erzählen, wenn ich auf der Straße fahre werde ich so oft von irgendwelchen vollpfosten geschnitten. Die nicht den erforderlichen Mindestabstand beim überholen einhalten. Wenn ich diese Idioten dann an der nächsten Ampel sehe klopfe ich ihnen auch ganz gerne mal ans Fenster und weisse sie darauf hin das sie ein gestörtes Wahrnehmungsverhältnis davon haben was den Abstand beim Überholen angeht.


----------



## Manowar (29. März 2012)

Wenn da ein Fahrradweg ist, sind mir Fahrradfahrer sowas von sau egal ^^
Ich wundere mich echt sehr oft, wo manche Leute überholen.. dann wundere ich mich aber mehr, warum es Fahrradfahrer gibt, die auf Straßen fahren.
Die müssten doch echt zu hauf verrecken?


----------



## Deathstyle (29. März 2012)

Das Ding: wenn was passiert bist du als Autofahrer im der gearschte. Selbst wenn der Radfahrer oder Fußgänger den Fehler gemacht hat kriegst du ne Teilschuld, jedenfalls habe ich das bisher nie anders erlebt. Ich hoffe das ist so ganz richtig, Ceiwyn weiß dazu sicher mehr.


----------



## Konov (29. März 2012)

Manowar schrieb:


> Wenn da ein Fahrradweg ist, sind mir Fahrradfahrer sowas von sau egal ^^



Tolle Einstellung für den Straßenverkehr. ^^
Würdest du den Lappen nochmal machen würdest du mit der Einstellung warscheinlich unendlich oft durchfallen.

Ich kann ja die Wut und den Hass auf manche übermotivierte und riskante Verkehrsteilnehmer verstehen - egal ob Radfahrer, Oma mit Rollator oder Autofahrer.
Aber man sollte das ganze nicht so persönlich nehmen, weil letztlich jeder eben doch in seiner eigenen kleinen Welt lebt im Straßenverkehr. Das ist ziemlich menschlich und lässt sich auch kaum verhindern, es sei denn jeder bekommt eine Gondel und wird auf einer Schiene automatisch von A nach B gefahren, damit auch ja nix passiert.

Mitdenken und etwas Toleranz aber vorallem auch Respekt erwarte ich eigentlich von jedem Verkehrsteilnehmer.

Es gibt z.B. Autofahrer die einen an engen Stellen auch mal durchlassen wo man als Radfahrer absteigen müsste. Da freue ich mich und bedanke mich per Handzeichen. 
Ebenso wird es mir gleichgetan, wenn ich irgendwo ein Auto durchlasse.
Das sind so Kleinigkeiten, an denen man aber schnell merkt, ob jemand Ruhe und Nerven hat oder ob er nach dem Recht des Stärkeren und einer Leck-Mich-am-Arsch Haltung agiert.

Und die gibt es auf jedem Gerät dass im Straßenverkehr zu finden ist.


----------



## Manowar (29. März 2012)

Konov schrieb:


> Tolle Einstellung für den Straßenverkehr. ^^
> Würdest du den Lappen nochmal machen würdest du mit der Einstellung warscheinlich unendlich oft durchfallen.



Weil?
Wenn da ein Fahrradweg ist, dann habt ihr euren Platz und staut keine 20 LKW hinter euch auf und ich hab meine Ruhe?


----------



## Konov (29. März 2012)

Manowar schrieb:


> Weil?
> Wenn da ein Fahrradweg ist, dann habt ihr euren Platz und staut keine 20 LKW hinter euch auf und ich hab meine Ruhe?



Das ist schon richtig, ich meinte mehr auf moralischer Ebene. 
Es klang so, als würdest du rücksichtslos jeden über den Haufen fahren der nicht an seinem "Platz" ist.


----------



## Manowar (29. März 2012)

Das würd ich sooo gern tun, aber ich will keine Kratzer an meinem Auto


----------



## Dropz (29. März 2012)

Das Wetter  3/5


----------



## aufgeraucht (29. März 2012)

Deathstyle schrieb:


> Selbst wenn der Radfahrer oder Fußgänger den Fehler gemacht hat kriegst du ne Teilschuld, jedenfalls habe ich das bisher nie anders erlebt. Ich hoffe das ist so ganz richtig..



Die Haftung auch bei Nichtverschuld wird begründet mit der sogenannten "Betriebsgefahr" (.. ist die von einer Sache nur aufgrund ihrer Eigenart ausgehende erhöhte Gefahr).
Gemäß § 7 StVG trifft dies eben auch für Kraftfahrzeuge zu.

Aber das kennt ihr ja sicher noch aus der Fahrschule  

Grüße aus dem Verkehrsministerium


----------



## Saji (29. März 2012)

Leute Leute Leute... fühlt euch doch nicht sofort angegriffen. Ich habe natürlich NICHTS gegen Fahrradfahrer (nichts effektives zumindest *WITZ!*), nur regen mich solche Pappnasen auf die die von mir beschriebenen Aktionen auf der Straße vollbringen. Mir ist es wumpe ob mich an der roten Ampel ein Fahrrad oder Motorrad rechts überholt, nur habe ich ein Problem damit wenn sie es mit großzügig geschätzten 30cm Abstand tun und dann so vor mir stehen bleiben, dass ich quasi genötigt werde mir eine Kühlerfigur auf die Motorhaube zu setzen.

Einen ganz besonderen Hass schiebe ich allerdings auf Radfahrer, die des Nächtens völlig ohne Speichenreflektoren oder Beleuchtung (nicht mal so ein Blinkding für die Jacke) über dunkle Landes- und Bundesstraßen fahren. Hätte den Idioten gestern nicht der Gegenverkehr angeleuchtet hätte ich den Kerl wahrscheinlich erst gesehen, wenn es schon fast zu spät gewesen wäre. Die regen mich nicht nur auf, sondern gefährden mein und besonders ihr Leben. Wenn ich das Auto aus Schreck verreiße und in den Graben kullere, habe ich dank des Überrollbügels noch eine relativ gute Überlebenschance wenn mir kein Baum in die Quere kommt. Erwische ich dabei aber doch noch den Radfahrer hat der ziemliche miese Karten. Rücksicht schön und gut, aber dann muss der Radfahrer auch dafür sorgen das ich auf ihn Rücksicht nehmen kann!


----------



## Olliruh (29. März 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Frauen 3/5


----------



## Potpotom (29. März 2012)

Gerade von meiner Freundin während des Kommens folgendes gehört zu haben: Gott Marcel... wäre toll, wenn es mein Name wäre. -.-


unbeschreiblich/5


----------



## Sh1k4ri (29. März 2012)

Oh...Gott... das tut mir Leid :/ Schlimmer geht es wohl nicht.


----------



## schneemaus (29. März 2012)

Saji schrieb:


> Einen ganz besonderen Hass schiebe ich allerdings auf Radfahrer, die des Nächtens völlig ohne Speichenreflektoren oder Beleuchtung (nicht mal so ein Blinkding für die Jacke) über dunkle Landes- und Bundesstraßen fahren. Hätte den Idioten gestern nicht der Gegenverkehr angeleuchtet hätte ich den Kerl wahrscheinlich erst gesehen, wenn es schon fast zu spät gewesen wäre. Die regen mich nicht nur auf, sondern gefährden mein und besonders ihr Leben. Wenn ich das Auto aus Schreck verreiße und in den Graben kullere, habe ich dank des Überrollbügels noch eine relativ gute Überlebenschance wenn mir kein Baum in die Quere kommt. Erwische ich dabei aber doch noch den Radfahrer hat der ziemliche miese Karten. Rücksicht schön und gut, aber dann muss der Radfahrer auch dafür sorgen das ich auf ihn Rücksicht nehmen kann!



Ist mir auch schon passiert. Bin nachts auf der Landstraße gefahren, Fernlicht angehabt, irgendwo in weiter Ferne ein Licht blitzen sehen, dachte das wär ein Motorradfahrer oder ein Auto, wo nur ein Abblendlicht geht, Fernlicht ausgemacht. So was war's? N Fahrradfahrer mit ner minikleinen Taschenlampe. Hätte den beinahe über den Haufen gefahren, konnte grad noch so abbremsen.



Potpotom schrieb:


> Gerade von meiner Freundin während des Kommens folgendes gehört zu haben: Gott Marcel... wäre toll, wenn es mein Name wäre. -.-
> 
> 
> unbeschreiblich/5



Das.
Ist.
Extrem.
Bitter.

Tut mir echt Leid für dich :/


----------



## Olliruh (29. März 2012)

das ist echt nicht schön ,was sagt sie dazu ?


----------



## Alux (29. März 2012)

OMFG alles vergessen, ich bob bin zu blöd zum lesen


----------



## Potpotom (29. März 2012)

Ich war entsetzt und als sie fragte was los ist schien es ihr zu dämmern. "tut mir leid" hat sie noch rausgebracht, das wars.

EDIT: Ich hasse mein Leben, gerade in ihrem FB-Account geguckt, der einzige Marcel da ist ein Arbeitskollege, von mir.


----------



## Deathstyle (29. März 2012)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Ich glaube an Raul



Hahah geil!
Also ich meine das grade sogar nicht ironisch.

Mein Döner ist verschwunden 1/5!


----------



## ZAM (29. März 2012)

Bitte Jugendfrei bleiben, bitte Religionsthemen unterlassen und die Ausschweifungen auf einen Beitrag und offtopic einschränken. Ihr wollt den Thread doch behalten. :-)


----------



## Kamsi (30. März 2012)

Deathstyle schrieb:


> Mein Döner ist verschwunden 1/5!



in deinem magen nachgeschaut ?


----------



## Deathstyle (30. März 2012)

Ja, ich.. eh.. ich habe nicht behauptet das ich nicht wüsste wohin er verschwunden ist!


----------



## Potpotom (30. März 2012)

Kopfschmerzen, Büro, alles Mist
5/5


----------



## Xidish (30. März 2012)

Potpotom schrieb:


> Kopfschmerzen, Büro, alles Mist
> 5/5


Na wundert es Dich, bei dem, was Du gestern in den "Was freut Euch so richtig" Thread geschrieben hast? 
Kann Dich ja verstehen, doch Alk ist gerade in Deiner Situation nicht die Hilfe.


----------



## Selor Kiith (30. März 2012)

Koooopfschmerzen.... 1/5


----------



## Kamsi (30. März 2012)

sodbrennen !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ZAM (30. März 2012)

Mit ner Sache nicht so richtig voran zu kommen. 5/5


----------



## Konov (30. März 2012)

Potpotom schrieb:


> Kopfschmerzen, Büro, alles Mist
> 5/5



Wünsche "gute Besserung", vorallem wegen der Sache mit deiner Freundin.


----------



## Potpotom (30. März 2012)

Dankeschön...

Single sein hat ja auch Vorteile, red ich mir zumindest ein.
1/5


----------



## Konov (30. März 2012)

Potpotom schrieb:


> Dankeschön...
> 
> Single sein hat ja auch Vorteile, red ich mir zumindest ein.
> 1/5



Absolut, dazu könnte man noch ein paar mehr Sätze schreiben aber siehe ZAMs Beitrag - vielleicht wäre die Diskussion besser im GM Thread aufgehoben.


----------



## Olliruh (30. März 2012)

Hildebrand verletzt 3/5


----------



## schneemaus (30. März 2012)

Müüüüüde und kann mich nich mehr hinlegen, weil ich bald los muss - gnarf/5


----------



## Dominau (30. März 2012)

Darf an Ostern arbeiten 3/5.
So schlimm ists dann doch nicht, weil meine Familie da eh nicht großartig was veranstalltet


----------



## Selor Kiith (31. März 2012)

Being trolled so hard von meinem eigenen Unterbewusstsein! 5/5


----------



## Olliruh (31. März 2012)

Morgen läuft meine Alditalk Flat ab & keine Zeit neues Guthaben zu holen. 5/5


----------



## Sh1k4ri (31. März 2012)

ES SCHNEIT 10/5 -.-


----------



## orkman (31. März 2012)

Potpotom schrieb:


> Single sein hat ja auch Vorteile, red ich mir zumindest ein.
> 1/5



is so ... du kannst tun und lassen was du willst und musst dich net um andere kuemmern/sorgen ... ist zum teil eh nurn klotz am bein
BTT: den ganzen tag unterwegs und nicht zocken koennen ... + jetzt 2 wochen dauerlernen und wenn , dann mal ne runde LOL zocken weil der gamerpc anner uni steht ;(


----------



## Ogil (31. März 2012)

Heute Morgen das "letzte" Teil per Post bekommen, von dem ich dachte, dass es zum Einbau meines neuen Autoradios benoetigt wird. Angefangen, festgestellt dass diverse Schrauben zum Befestigen fehlen, festgestellt dass ich wohl nur einen Lautsprecher im Auto habe (links vorn und hinten fehlen). Nun mal schauen, ob ich zumindest einen Satz Boxen fuer vorn und die benoetigten Schrauben bekomme. Aufbruch! 

2/5 (weil man sich ja letztlich solch ein altes Auto kauft, weil man auch was richten/fixen/schrauben will)


----------



## aufgeraucht (1. April 2012)

Mich regt grad gar nichts auf.
Bin wohl abgestumpft 5/5


----------



## win3ermute (1. April 2012)

Daß ich Freitag Nacht im völlig verstrubbelten Kopp offensichtlich völlig begeistert 10 Liter Glühwein bei einem Freund geordert habe, bei dem der Laden um die Ecke gerade Ausverkauf macht. "Du wolltest eigentlich eine ganze Palette - soll ich noch mal los?!"
Die hören doch sonst nie auf mich - warum bei so einer Scheiss-Idee? 1/5

Egal, wird halt über Ostern eine Glühweinfete veranstaltet - das Zeuch muß wech


----------



## kaepteniglo (1. April 2012)

Die Temperaturen passen sich da ja schon an, hat man aktuell zumindest das Gefühl


----------



## schneemaus (1. April 2012)

Dass es das Zergotchi nicht wirklich gibt 2/5.

Ich will eins haben!!!!!einself xD


----------



## Saji (1. April 2012)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Dass es das Zergotchi nicht wirklich gibt 2/5.
> 
> Ich will eins haben!!!!!einself xD



Genau das. ^^ Wäre mal was anderes.

Schnee im Garten (aber nur noch da, wo die Sonne noch nicht hin kam). 3/5


----------



## Kamsi (1. April 2012)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Dass es das Zergotchi nicht wirklich gibt 2/5.
> 
> Ich will eins haben!!!!!einself xD



nicht nur du ^^

tamagotchi v1 1997 war damals cool auch wenn es dein leben gekostet hat weil du nachts aufstehen musstes und es füttern und den dreck wegmachen 

aber hey wenigstens haben dadurch damals die jugendlichen schonmal gelernt wie man mit kindern umgeht was heutzutage siehe rtl und co nicht mehr wissen die jugendlichen ^^


----------



## Olliruh (1. April 2012)

Die Sache mit dem Mordfall Lena. 
Die Sache mit dem Mord ist ja schlimm genug ,was mich aber aufregt ist die Aktion mit dem Jungen der zu unrecht verdächtig wurde.
Was fällt den Leuten ein ,jemandem der nicht der Täter war Morddrohungen zu schicken. Und jetzt wo sich raus stellt das er unschuldig ist gibts nicht mehr entschuldigungen. 
Was denken sich diese Leute dabeii ?! 
Der arme Junge.


----------



## Reflox (1. April 2012)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Die Sache mit dem Mordfall Lena.
> Die Sache mit dem Mord ist ja schlimm genug ,was mich aber aufregt ist die Aktion mit dem Jungen der zu unrecht verdächtig wurde.
> Was fällt den Leuten ein ,jemandem der nicht der Täter war Morddrohungen zu schicken. Und jetzt wo sich raus stellt das er unschuldig ist gibts nicht mehr entschuldigungen.
> Was denken sich diese Leute dabeii ?!
> Der arme Junge.



Willkommen im 21. Jahrhundert. Es ist das Jahrhundert der Selbstjustiz, wo die Öffentlichkeit und die Medien immer Recht haben.


----------



## Olliruh (1. April 2012)

Reflox schrieb:


> Willkommen im 21. Jahrhundert. Es ist das Jahrhundert der Selbstjustiz, wo die Öffentlichkeit und die Medien immer Recht haben.



Ich find sowas schlimm. Der arme Junge muss jetzt psychologisch Betreut werden & musste seine Heimatstadt verlassen.
But nobody gives a fuck. 
Und die wütende Meute zieht einfach zum richtigen Täter weiter anstatt vllt auch mal an die Familie zu denken etc.


----------



## aufgeraucht (1. April 2012)

Olliruh schrieb:


> ...was mich aber aufregt ist die Aktion mit dem Jungen der zu unrecht verdächtig wurde.
> Was fällt den Leuten ein ,jemandem der nicht der Täter war Morddrohungen zu schicken.



Die Reaktionen in Foren und Facebook usw. mögen ja noch 'üblich' gewesen sein. Sowas kocht jeden Tag irgendwo hoch. Lies bei shortnews irgendeine Meldung über einen Unfall/Überfall mit Todesfolge und die Kommentare sind voll mit 'sollten verecken', 'müsste man genauso zu Tode prügeln wie das Opfer totgeprügelt wurde', 'sowas gehört auf den elektrischen..'. Das ist nicht richtig, aber alltäglich.
Bedenklich finde ich, wenn sich 50 Leute vor der Polizei einfinden und ihn zum Lynchen ausgeliefert haben wollen - wie in diesem Fall geschehen.

Noch sehr viel bedenklicher aber finde ich, dass die zuständigen Ermittlungsbehörden sich darauf beschränken, nun dem Lynch- und Lästermob mit Strafverfolgung zu drohen, aber keinerlei Fehler auf der eigenen Seite eingestehen. Die Behörden sprachen beim 17-jährigen bei seiner Festnahme von "deutlichen Indizien". Das Indiz lautete "kein Alibi"! Von den 50.000 Einwohner Emdens hatten sicher 10.000 kein Alibi. Und auch ich nicht für den fraglichen Zeitraum ... 400km entfernt vom Tatort.

Der arme Kerl bekommt nun 75 Euro Entschädigung und der Staatsanwalt meint, die Festnahme sei "im Rückblick als bedauerlich anzusehen." Würde mich kaum wundern, wenn der Staatsanwalt bald einige Facebook-Einträge hat.


----------



## Olliruh (1. April 2012)

Das macht die Situation nicht besser. 
Wir sind doch nicht im Mittelalter wo ein wütender Volksmop mit Fackeln und Mistgabeln rumläuft und Justiz fordert.


----------



## Deathstyle (1. April 2012)

Reflox schrieb:


> Willkommen im 21. Jahrhundert. Es ist das Jahrhundert der Selbstjustiz, wo die Öffentlichkeit und die Medien immer Recht haben.



Was fürn Bullshit.


----------



## aufgeraucht (1. April 2012)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Das macht die Situation nicht besser.



Es hätte die Situation besser machen können, wenn die Ermittlungsbehörden nicht so offensiv an die Öffentlichkeit gegangen wären. Zum einen hätte man die Identität besser schützen müssen, solange Unklarheit besteht, zum anderen hätte man nicht von 'deutlichen Indizien' sprechen dürfen, wenn es in Wirklichkeit nur 'vage Anhaltspunkte, die eine Überprüfung rechtfertigen' sind.
Ich verstehe ja den Druck, unter denen Ermittlungsbehörden in solch einem pressewirksamen Fall stehen. Aber derart übers Ziel hinausschießen, nur um schnelle Fahndungserfolge zu suggerieren, geht deutlich zu weit und zu Lasten des 17-jährigen. Und war Öl im Feuer des lynchwilligen Mobs.

Ich habe mir die letzte Pressekonferenz angeschaut. Einiges über den Täter, Dank an die unermüdlichen Polizisten, Dank an die Presse und die Bürger. Und ein 'wir-würden-darum-bitten-die-Familien-des-Opfers-und-des-17-jährigen-zur-Ruhe-kommen-zu-lassen'. Ganz schwache Nummer. Und die Kritik an den Behörden kommt ja mittlerweile aus vielen Richtungen.


----------



## Olliruh (1. April 2012)

Ich meinte den Teil mit "das macht jeder so im Internet..." 
Nur weil es jeder macht ,macht es die Situation nicht besser & ich meine wenn die Aktion im Internet geblieben wäre ,wäre das eine Sache. 
Im Internet hat eh jeder Lappen ne große Fresse ,weil er ja meist mehr oder minder Anonym da steht. Aber das die Leute deswegen auf die Straße 
gegangen sind... mir fehlen die Worte.


----------



## Deathstyle (1. April 2012)

Der Pöbel hat halt gedacht er zeigt so Courage.


----------



## Olliruh (1. April 2012)

Deathstyle schrieb:


> Der Pöbel hat halt gedacht er zeigt so Courage.



Wenn ich dieser 17 Jähriger Junge wäre würde ich vor Gericht gehen.


----------



## aufgeraucht (1. April 2012)

Was anderes, was mich aufregt..

Hab Salat gegessen und was gefunden, was dort nichts zu suchen hatte. Nach erster Recherche "gewöhnliches Greiskraut" - stark giftig. Also alles rausgewürgt und fix im Krankenhaus angerufen. Hmm naja, rauswürgen schon mal sehr gut, aber so richtig kennen sie sich damit nicht aus. Ich solle mal den Gift*notruf* anrufen und nachfragen.

"Zur Zeit sind unsere Leitungen besetzt. Wir bitten um etwas Geduld ... [Warteschleifenmusik] ... Zur Zeit sind..." Ahja. Dann irgendwann ein unfreundlicher Mensch am anderen Ende der Leitung. Was ich denn jetzt noch wolle. Ich soll den Rest wegwerfen und gut ist.

Ich drück mal die Daumen, dass andere Käufer der Salatpackung gründlicher und botanisch bewandert sind beim Putzen.

4/5 für die Warteschleife
10/5 für das Desinteresse des Typen


----------



## Deathstyle (1. April 2012)

Gegen wen? Wenn ich dieser Junge wäre wär ich ziemlich pissed.
Hast du God of War gespielt? Man sollte niemanden so reizen!

Auch wenn es so aussieht als das ich das gerade nicht ernst nehmen würde, ist durchaus so. Mich regt weniger dieser eine Fall als die eigentliche Tatsache auf - Dummheit kann man halt niemandem austreiben.


----------



## aufgeraucht (1. April 2012)

Deathstyle schrieb:


> Der Pöbel hat halt gedacht er zeigt so Courage.



Ja, ein Volk zwischen Lichterkette und Lynchjustiz. Danach geht man nach Hause, lümmelt wohlgefällig auf der Couch und schaut "Raus aus dem Messichaos"  

Aber bin ich besser? Ich hoffe es.


----------



## Konov (1. April 2012)

Einfach net bei facebook anmelden, dann kriegt man schonmal keine Einträge


----------



## Olliruh (1. April 2012)

Durch die Aktion wurd sein kompletes soziales Leben zerstört. 
Eine Anzeige wegen Rufmordes wäre evt eine Idee


----------



## aufgeraucht (1. April 2012)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Eine Anzeige wegen Rufmordes wäre evt eine Idee



Ich bezweifle, dass er die Energie hat, NOCH weiter in die Öffentlichkeit zu gehen. Möge man ihm die Chance geben, irgendwo anders neu anzufangen, wenn er das vorzieht.

Aufruf zum Mord ist ein Offizialdelikt, zu deutsch: es wird Anklage durch den Staatsanwalt erhoben, der Geschädigte kann als Nebenkläger auftreten. 
(im Gegensatz dazu Antragsdelikt: Anklage wird nur erhoben, wenn der Geschädigte klagt) 


 Hab einen ganzen Sommer mit einer Freundin auf der Dachterasse verbracht, die für ihre Kripoprüfung büffelte, derweil ich buffed unsicher gemacht habe. Etwas Randwissen mitgenommen.
Was hab ich für Storys gehört... manche liegen mir heute noch quer im Magen. Ein von einem Möbelstück erschlagenes Kind; die verhungerte bettlägrige Frau, deren Mann nach Herzinfarkt vor der Heizung verweste; der aufgehängte Selbstmörder im Hochsommer auf dem Dachboden; der Mann, dessen Gesichtshaut auf der Couch blieb beim Umdrehen...


----------



## Dropz (1. April 2012)

Das ich bald 18 bin und noch nicht mit dem Führerschein angefangen hab  3/5


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (1. April 2012)

Ich werd bald 20 und mach morgen meine Theorieprüfung 
Kein Grund zur Hetze


----------



## Olliruh (1. April 2012)

Theorie hatte ich Donnerstag & am 18. ist Praktische


----------



## Dropz (1. April 2012)

Aber ich will rumfahren können :3


----------



## HitotsuSatori (1. April 2012)

Dropz schrieb:


> Das ich bald 18 bin und noch nicht mit dem Führerschein angefangen hab  3/5



Ich werde dieses Jahr 28 und werde wohl noch sehr lange keinen Führerschein haben. Gibt schlimmeres im Leben.


----------



## aufgeraucht (1. April 2012)

Dropz schrieb:


> Das ich bald 18 bin und noch nicht mit dem Führerschein angefangen hab



Fast 40, arbeite im Verkehrministerium, fahre mit dem Rad zur Arbeit und schlage mir dabei Platzwunden ins Gesicht. Also nimms locker. Rennt nicht weg. DEINE Zeit kommt. Ich kenne die hässlichen Zahlen des Straßenverkehrs. Ich-raff-nix-und-fahr-irgendwen-tot: geht deutlich ab Ü70 nach oben. Alda-geil-!-Diese-Kurve-ist-meine (oder anders: uuh, zu schnell, zu fix, tödlich): ganz klar _junger_ Fahranfänger.

Fahr so, wie es beherrschbar ist. Und bitte, bitte, bitte ... denk dran, nix ist so cool, wie unfallfrei anzukommen.


----------



## Olliruh (1. April 2012)

Ah einer vom Fach. 
Panzer fahren ist ein Deutschland doch verboten oder ?


----------



## Highgrunt (1. April 2012)

Ja darfst du. Aber der TÜV muss sicher stellen dass alle Waffen unbrauchbar oder ausgebaut sind und auch nicht wieder zu reparieren oder der Panzer modifizierbar ist um ihn wieder zu bewaffnen.
Ich hätte ja auch gern einen, aber die Benzinkosten...
Andererseits sind 50 MM Panzerstahl eine tolle Knautschzone und man macht freiwillig Platz!


----------



## Olliruh (1. April 2012)

Ich hab mal gehört das der hinten "auf geschnitten" sein muss oO


Coole Sachen, Panzer fahren here we go.


----------



## Konov (1. April 2012)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Ich hab mal gehört das der hinten "auf geschnitten" sein muss oO
> 
> 
> Coole Sachen, Panzer fahren here we go.



Warscheinlich darfst du halt kein komplett geschlossenes Panzerfahrzeug als Privatperson führen... deswegen das mit dem "Hinten offen".

Naja eine Art Lafette würde es ja auch tun oder? 
Wobei eine Lafette ohne Kanone, da bleibt nicht viel übrig ausser einem Fahrwerk ^^


----------



## aufgeraucht (1. April 2012)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Ah einer vom Fach.
> Panzer fahren ...



Eine, nicht eineR ;-)

§19 StVZO Abs 2a
(2a) Die Betriebserlaubnis für Fahrzeuge, die nach ihrer Bauart speziell für militärische oder polizeiliche Zwecke sowie für Zwecke des Brandschutzes und des Katastrophenschutzes bestimmt sind, bleibt nur so lange wirksam, wie die Fahrzeuge für die Bundeswehr, die Bundespolizei, die Polizei, die Feuerwehr oder den Katastrophenschutz zugelassen oder eingesetzt werden. Für Fahrzeuge nach Satz 1 darf eine Betriebserlaubnis nach § 21 nur der Bundeswehr, der Bundespolizei, der Polizei, der Feuerwehr oder dem Katastrophenschutz erteilt werden; dies gilt auch, wenn die für die militärischen oder die polizeilichen Zwecke sowie die Zwecke des Brandschutzes und des Katastrophenschutzes vorhandene Ausstattung oder Ausrüstung entfernt, verändert oder unwirksam gemacht worden ist. Ausnahmen von Satz 2 für bestimmte Einsatzzwecke können gemäß § 70 genehmigt werden

Also wie High schon sagt, modifizieren, Führerschein G und sparen für die Tanke. 

Allerdings auch nicht mein Spezialgebiet. Arbeite im Bereich, der für die öffentlichen Verkehrsmittel zuständig ist. Meine Lieblingskollegin arbeitet im Bereich Verkehrssicherheit, daher die Zahlen/Unfallinfos. Zahlreiche gemeinsame Raucherpausen erweitern den Horizont.


----------



## Olliruh (1. April 2012)

Dann werd ich wohl nach Sibirien ziehen müssen um in Ruhe Panzer fahren zu können ._.


----------



## schneemaus (2. April 2012)

aufgeraucht schrieb:


> Ich-raff-nix-und-fahr-irgendwen-tot: geht deutlich ab Ü70 nach oben.



Da fällt mir spontan eine Geschichte aus meinem Klinikpraktikum für den Rettungsassistenten ein:
Eine über 80-jährige Dame, die zwar oft klar war, aber auch ihre schlechten Momente hatte (bestes Beispiel: Sie kackte mal mitten ins Zimmer auf den Boden, kein Scherz). Ich war bei der Oberarztvisite mit, der Assitenzarzt, die Schwester und ich sowie besagter Oberarzt betreten das Zimmer, reden ein Weilchen mit der Dame, der Oberarzt fragt irgendwann: "Haben Sie denn jemanden, der für sie einkaufen kann, oder ist der Supermarkt direkt um die Ecke oder könnten Sie noch mit dem Bus fahren?" Was antwortet sie: "Ich fahre doch immer mit dem Auto!" Uns allen ist erstmal die Spucke weggeblieben, wie erwähnt, Demenz im Anfangsstadium. Der Oberarzt hat dann eine Weile mit ihr geredet, ihr die Vorteile vom Taxi schmackhaft gemacht und dass es für die wenigen Kurzstreckenfahrten, die sie noch unternimmt, eigentlich vom Preis her sogar günstiger wäre, das Taxi zu nehmen, statt ein Auto zu unterhalten.
Aus dem Zimmer raus, vor der Tür, kam dann das eigentlich Bittere an der ganzen Geschichte. Der Oberarzt schrieb in die Akte, er hätte ihr vom Fahren abgeraten und meinte nur kopfschüttelnd: "Die Frau weiß teilweise nicht mehr, wo die Toilette ist, darf aber noch Auto fahren. Und ich darf nicht mal einschreiten, sondern nur bitten und betteln."


----------



## Dropz (2. April 2012)

Ist sowas dann nicht verboten?


----------



## Reflox (2. April 2012)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Dann werd ich wohl nach Sibirien ziehen müssen um in Ruhe Panzer fahren zu können ._.



Geh nach Texas und kauf ein riesen Anwesen. Da kannste auf Antrag auf deinem Anwesen schiessen.


----------



## aufgeraucht (2. April 2012)

schneemaus schrieb:


> "Die Frau weiß teilweise nicht mehr, wo die Toilette ist, darf aber noch Auto fahren. Und ich darf nicht mal einschreiten, sondern nur bitten und betteln."



Schwieriges Thema. Bei Berufskraftfahrern kein Thema, da gelten eh Sondervorschriften, die kann man auch zu Tauglichkeitstests 'nötigen'. Allerdings auch eine Kostenfrage. Der Ottonormalfahrzeugführer ist eine heikle Sache.

'Alte' verursachen keineswegs mehr Unfälle als 'junge', nur denk man sich immer sein Teil, wenn in der Zeitung steht: 'Der 70-jähriger VW-Fahrer übersah beim abbiegen..."

Ich weiß keine gute Lösung, um den Verkehr sicherer zu machen (vor drei Stunden kam wieder eine Verkehrsmeldung wegen eines Geisterfahrer, sind meist Ü70), ohne gleichzeitig zu diskriminieren.

Ich bin froh, dass mein Opa (R.I.P., ich hab dich lieb) vor zwei Jahren seine Fahrerlaubnis auf den Tisch legte und sagte: "ich denke, das ist besser so". 50 Jahre Berufskraftfahrer! 
(Mein Vater hatte allerdings auch schon heimlich die Batterie abgeklemmt)


----------



## aufgeraucht (2. April 2012)

Hab Hunger, seit der Gift-Salat-Nummer aber Appetitlosigkeit 5/5
Bestimmt schon 20gr Winterspeck deswegen runter ;-)/5


----------



## Deathstyle (2. April 2012)

Gift-Salat? Erstes Googleergebnis spuckt Rucola aus.
Mist, hatte ich vor 3 Tagen.

Naja, ich hab schon schlimmeres gegessen.

Ich habe gerade den Film Zodiac gesehen und bin von dem Fall immernoch nicht los. 1/5 - Ich sollte schlafen gehen.


----------



## Reflox (2. April 2012)

Der Tod von Edd Gould 5/5

War ein recht bekannter Animator auf YouTube. Es regt mich halt einfach auf dass sein Tod mich so beschäftigt. Es fühlt sich an, als ob ich ihn wirklich kannte. Ich weiss nicht, wenn ich ihn sehe, habe ich das Gefühl er sei ein Teil von mir.


----------



## aufgeraucht (2. April 2012)

Deathstyle schrieb:


> Gift-Salat? Erstes Googleergebnis spuckt Rucola aus.


Ne, Rucola war es nicht. Die Belastung von Rucola ist mir bewusst, kann die Finger aber dennoch nicht davon lassen.
Diesmal war aber es Bio-Feldsalat. Mittendrin ein komische Gestrüpp. Googelt sich doof, wenn man nicht weiß, wie es heißt, aber irgendwann recht gute Treffer in der Bildersuche gehabt. So auf "gewöhnliches Greiskraut" gekommen, Rucola aber nicht unähnlich.

Ich fühl mich aber noch fit, keine Magenbeschwerden. Kam ja schnell genug wieder aus dem Magen. Hab eine eMail an hoffentlich 'gemüse-kompetente' Stellen geschickt mit Fotos von dem Kraut. Im besten Fall war es eine ungefährliche Beimischung, im schlechtesten Fall hoffe ich doch, dass einer der Angeschriebenen reagiert und das Zeug aus den Supermärkten rauszieht.
(ich hoffe aber aber mir zuliebe, dem Gemüse und den Supermärkten zuliebe, dass es gänzlich ungefährlich war. Ist nicht so in meinem Sinne, wenn das Grünzeug aus der Theke verschwindet, bin eher ein Karnickel in meinen Essgewohnheiten)


----------



## Manowar (2. April 2012)

Und von dem einen Blättlein wärst du wirklich gestorben?
Das hört sich irgendwie alles so übertrieben an (nicht bös nehmen)


----------



## aufgeraucht (2. April 2012)

Manowar schrieb:


> Und von dem einen Blättlein wärst du wirklich gestorben?



Es war kein Blättlein, sondern schon ein größerer Posten, den ich da noch gefunden habe. Und nein, ich war deswegen sicher nicht in den Fängen des Todes. Aber beim Hinweis "stark giftig" habe ich es einfach mal vorgezogen, alles rauszuwürgen und mich kundig zu machen.


----------



## Manowar (2. April 2012)

Und du bist dir zu 100% sicher, dass es das Zeug war?
Ich bin eher der Fleischfresser und kenn mich mit Grünzeug nicht wirklich aus, aber wenn ich mal einen esse, will ich ja keine Krämpfe davon bekommen oder so *g*


----------



## aufgeraucht (2. April 2012)

Manowar schrieb:


> Und du bist dir zu 100% sicher, dass es das Zeug war?



Nö, zu 100% keinesfalls. Deswegen habe ich auch Fotos davon gemacht und überlasse es jemanden mit Fachkunde. Ich will das gute Gemüse ja nicht verunglimpfen.


----------



## aufgeraucht (2. April 2012)

Ich bekomme es einfach nicht auf die Reihe, die Viagra-Spam-Mails eines bestimmten Anbieters aus meinem Postfach zu verbannen.
Hundertfach als Spam gekennzeichnet, jedesmal die gleiche Formulierung in Absender oder Betreff, aber gmx stellt mir das weiter brav als spamunverdächtig zu.
5/5 Mindestens!


----------



## Konov (2. April 2012)

aufgeraucht schrieb:


> Ich bekomme es einfach nicht auf die Reihe, die Viagra-Spam-Mails eines bestimmten Anbieters aus meinem Postfach zu verbannen.
> Hundertfach als Spam gekennzeichnet, jedesmal die gleiche Formulierung in Absender oder Betreff, aber gmx stellt mir das weiter brav als spamunverdächtig zu.
> 5/5 Mindestens!



Hab gestern erst 500 Spammails gelöscht, heute wieder 20 neue. ^^


----------



## Renox1 (2. April 2012)




----------



## HitotsuSatori (2. April 2012)

Sowas: "ich heiße AB und bin 25 jare alt bin aus dem raum XY und ahcte hirbei keinesfalls auf rechtschreibung" 250/5


Gut, dass er das direkt im ersten Satz bemerkt hat. So spart man sich gleich das Lesen des ganzen Textes.



[font="'Lucida Grande"]
[/font]


----------



## aufgeraucht (2. April 2012)

HitotsuSatori schrieb:


> Gut, dass er das direkt im ersten Satz bemerkt hat. So spart man sich gleich das Lesen des ganzen Textes.



Bleibt ohnehin meist nicht viel vom Inhalt hängen, da man zu sehr mit dem Dechiffrieren beschäftigt ist. Vielleicht gibts aber auch gar nichts, das es sich zu merken lohnt.


----------



## Davatar (3. April 2012)

Der Spruch "Das ist die Liga, die ich erwarte", bzw. "Das ist die Liga, die ich erwartet hätte": 5/5 kann das echt nicht mehr hören...


----------



## painschkes (3. April 2012)

_Letztens meine Laptop-Fesplatte abgeraucht - nun macht die Neue auch komische Geräusche..was ist denn los ey? -.-' 5/5_


----------



## Manowar (3. April 2012)

Trägst du das Ding viel rum?
Wenn ja, dann vllt auch drauf achten wie.. erschütterungen mögen die garnicht.
SSD kaufen :>


----------



## HitotsuSatori (3. April 2012)

Immer noch keine Antwort von Blizz wegen der Zwangsnamensänderung meines Priesters nach dem Fraktionswechsel. Ich kann den Char nicht spielen, weil ich mit ihm nicht einloggen kann, ohne den Namen zu ändern und die lassen sich Zeit (schon zwei Tage)... Und dafür wollen die auch noch Geld haben. Frechheit! 100/5

Edit: Es wurde vor fünf Minuten endlich gerichtet.


----------



## Legendary (3. April 2012)

Wie schön das ich kein WoW mehr spiele...so Aktionen hab ich des Öfteren bei Gildenmembern miterlebt, dieses Geschäftsgebaren von Actiblizz hat mir eh nicht mehr zugesagt, dem Kunden das Geld aus der Tasche ziehen wo es auch nur geht. Das schönste ist, dass ich nach gut 3 Jahren (fast) nichts mehr vermisse, war eh immer der gleiche Rotz am Ende.  

Das einzige was mich im Moment aufregt ist die Tatsache, dass mein Gehalt am Anfang des Monats schon fast wieder weg ist wegen Autoversicherung und paar anderen Kleinigkeiten 3/5


----------



## painschkes (3. April 2012)

Manowar schrieb:


> Trägst du das Ding viel rum?
> Wenn ja, dann vllt auch drauf achten wie.. erschütterungen mögen die garnicht.
> SSD kaufen :>



_Nö , das ist es ja - hab den fast nur vor mir liegen._


----------



## Selor Kiith (3. April 2012)

Irgendwie im Hinterkopf, irgendwie weit weg, den Gedanken "Ich müsste mal Dungeons & Dragons ausprobieren" herumschwirren zu haben... 0,5/5


----------



## Saji (3. April 2012)

Morgen verlässt uns unser Filialleiter. 3/5

Unsere neue Filialleiterin verlässt uns auch schon wieder im Mai. 4/5

Ich werde mir wohl einen neuen Job suchen. 5/5


----------



## Noxiel (3. April 2012)

Willkommen im Krieg. Die neueste Perle im Pro7 Sortiment der Kriegskomödien. Allein der Trailer sorgt dafür, dass sich mir die Zehennägel aufrollen. 5/5


----------



## schneemaus (4. April 2012)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Willkommen im Krieg. Die neueste Perle im Pro7 Sortiment der Kriegskomödien. Allein der Trailer sorgt dafür, dass sich mir die Zehennägel aufrollen. 5/5



Ist das dieser Trailer... *reißerische Stimme aufsetz* "Stell dir vor, es ist Krieg, und keiner macht mit!"?
Erstens: Heißt das nicht ...und keiner geht hin?
Zweitens: Nur so ganz am Rande mitbekommen, wollte Touch schauen und da kam sowas halt, aber während den Werbepausen war ich immer am Zocken, hab also von daher nur den Satz wirklich mitbekommen.

BTT: Mir hat wer vorne ins Auto nen Kratzer gefahren und Unfallflucht begangen - WAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAH ENRAGE/5. Mein schöner Astra T_T


----------



## Ellesmere (4. April 2012)

Das ich vor gut einer Woche ne Antwort im "ich suche einen Film" Thread gepostet hab und bislang nicht weis, ob es der Richtige war ...Ignoranten! 3/5


----------



## Renox1 (4. April 2012)

Wenn Leute immer alles hektisch machen und es nicht schnell genug gehen kann.


----------



## Feuerkatze (4. April 2012)

Renox1 schrieb:


> Wenn Leute immer alles hektisch machen und es nicht schnell genug gehen kann.



das und vor allem dann, wenn man sich wegen sowas total abgehetzt hat und man nach 4 Wochen bis 3 Monate noch immer kein Feedback erhalten hat


----------



## Konov (4. April 2012)

Die Lernerei hängt ma zum Halse raaaaus  4/5


----------



## heinzelmännchen (4. April 2012)

Das kommende Semester....

Ich weiß zwar, dass ich zwei Lesefächer studiere, aber das Pensum wird hart.... 3/5


----------



## Konov (4. April 2012)

Grad erst mit jemandem drüber gesprochen, ich fahr los und werd aufm Zebrastreifen vom Auto angefahren.

Zum Glück nix passiert und der junge Autofahrer war auch direkt sehr besorgt um mich, aber dass man echt nich mal die Augen aufmachen kann vorallem beim Zebrastreifen...
Hab ja gesehen wie er nach unten geguckt hat auf sein Handy oder sowas... 

3/5


----------



## Olliruh (5. April 2012)

Jetzt gleich ne Fahrstunde 5/5


----------



## Manowar (5. April 2012)

Konov schrieb:


> Grad erst mit jemandem drüber gesprochen, ich fahr los und werd aufm Zebrastreifen vom Auto angefahren.



Immer schön auf die Motorhaube werfen, dann achtet er das nächste mal drauf :>


----------



## Konov (5. April 2012)

Manowar schrieb:


> Immer schön auf die Motorhaube werfen, dann achtet er das nächste mal drauf :>



Hat nicht viel gefehlt, dann hätte ich drauf gelegen!

Was mich aufregt:

Heute morgen aufgewacht und nerviger Pickel auf dem Nasenflügel. 5/5
Haut mir doch jemand auf die Nase bitte damit es nicht so auffällt


----------



## Hordlerkiller (5. April 2012)

FEDEX ist der größte piephaufen der nation, warte über 4,5 wochen auf mein packet aus hongkong 2x tales of graces f .
Hängt angeblich beim zoll, hab aber alle daten übermittelt aber immer wen ich anrufe ja wir kümmern uns um ihr packet beim zoll.(rechneung wegen 19% würde fedex übernehmen muss nur den das zahlen) 
ab liebste würde ich denen die bude abfackeln oder sonst was.

Nie wieder Fedex.665476/5


----------



## Aswin2009 (5. April 2012)

erstens Bänderriss seit Dienstag...5/5

zweitens: rollenspielgruppe am Samstag alles am Versuchen das man die hinbekommt. Meine Mutter kan nden einen Typen nicht leiden erlaubt aber das er hochkommt und mein Kumpel hält das für ne Falle unendlich/5


----------



## aufgeraucht (5. April 2012)

Gerade jemanden angepflaumt, warum ich keinen Rückruf erhalte. Festgestellt, dass ich meine eigene Nummer nicht kenne und falsch angegeben habe.

Da draussen gibt es noch eine handvoll netter Menschen, die nichts weiter haben, als eine falsche Telefonnummer von mir  3/5 (5/5 gibts, wenn mir das bei der Liebe meines Lebens mal passieren sollte)


----------



## iShock (5. April 2012)

scheiß bf3 server entweder massiv lag oder drecks admins die einen nach 2 minuten ingame kicken - grundlos -..-


----------



## aufgeraucht (5. April 2012)

Ich habe alles und brauch nichts (an Lebensmitteln) und trotzdem verspüre ich die große Anziehungskraft des Supermarktes. 4/5

Schließlich ist morgen Feiertag und wie man weiß, braucht man für diesen _einen_ Tag ohne Supermarkt Vorräte für mindestens _drei_ Wochen!
Ich sitz einfach die Zeit ab bis er zu macht und ärger mich dann über die vielen Dinge, die ich doch noch gebraucht hätte.

Wow, 500 Seiten voller Aufreger


----------



## tonygt (6. April 2012)

Das ich gestern im leicht angetrunken zustand, übelstens Mist im Icq verzapft hab und dadurch eine Person die mehr sehr viel bedeutet sehr stark verletzt habe  10/5


----------



## aufgeraucht (6. April 2012)

Renox1 schrieb:


> Wenn Leute immer alles hektisch machen und es nicht schnell genug gehen kann.



Insbesondere Menschen, die 30 Minuten zwischen Salami und Tiefkühltruhe im Supermarkt rumgammeln und dann in der Schlange hinter/vor dir verbal Amok laufen, weil es zwei Minuten an der Kasse dauert.


----------



## Ceiwyn (6. April 2012)

Finde es belustigend, wie in den USA die Sitten-Apostel der Kirche gegen Homosexualität in PC-Spielen wettern. 

Vor allem, weil diese Leute vermutlich selbst einen Knaben zu Hause im Schrank haben.


----------



## Ol@f (6. April 2012)

Heute Abend nichts los, dämliches Tanzverbot 3/5


----------



## Kamsi (6. April 2012)

?

was hindert dich am tanzen ?


----------



## Ol@f (6. April 2012)

Hm, http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tanzverbot


----------



## Kamsi (6. April 2012)

da muss ich an dirty dancing denken ^^


----------



## Olliruh (7. April 2012)

Meine Nachrichten werden nicht mehr verschickt sorry flo :OO
5/5


----------



## Sh1k4ri (7. April 2012)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Meine Nachrichten werden nicht mehr verschickt sorry flo :OO
> 5/5



Macht nix Olli, ich habs eh schon alles wieder vergessen. 

Achso zum Topic:

DER GESAMTE GESTRIGE ABEND 1000987654567/5, sollte ich das alles net geträumt haben...


----------



## Olliruh (7. April 2012)

Leider nein  

Junge was ist da los mit dem LOL Client ? 5/5


----------



## H2OTest (7. April 2012)

lol ist tod 5/5


----------



## M1ghtymage (7. April 2012)

H2OTest schrieb:


> lol ist tod 5/5



Tot.


----------



## heinzelmännchen (7. April 2012)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Junge was ist da los mit dem LOL Client ? 5/5




drecks mist Warteschlange.... 2/5


----------



## Kamsi (7. April 2012)

osterferien da sind viele am lolen ^^


----------



## Olliruh (7. April 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
100/5


----------



## Konov (8. April 2012)

Ostern 5/5

Verwandte die sich einen Scheiß scheren und irgendeinen Mist heucheln. FUCK YOU 5/5

Gestern geilen Grillabend beim Kumpel gehabt, aber der Ostermorgen hat mich so genervt dass die Freude darüber gegen 0 tendiert. 5/5


----------



## Kamsi (8. April 2012)

vieleicht hättest du deinem namen schwärzen sollen olli ^^


----------



## H2OTest (8. April 2012)

ach der Olli vergisst das immer wieder


----------



## heinzelmännchen (8. April 2012)

Kamsi schrieb:


> vieleicht hättest du deinem namen schwärzen sollen olli ^^



....und die zich Namen der anderen Personen die man lesen kann^^


----------



## Deathstyle (8. April 2012)

Und dann?
Weils so schlimm ist die dort zu sehen? 

Deutschland ist so schön paranoid.


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (9. April 2012)

Warum zur Hölle ist in Mass Effect 2 ein anderer Sprecher für Shepard gewählt worden, als im ersten Teil??
Zu allem Überfluß klingt der Kerl auch noch so, als hätt er vorgestern ne Spange bekommen... 4/5

Von den quasi komplett herausgestrichenen Rollenspielelementen fang ich garnicht erst an...das wusste ich ja vorher, aber so schlimm hatte ich es mir nicht vorgestellt.


----------



## Olliruh (9. April 2012)

lol who cares ? 
Was habt ihr denn von meine Namen und den meiner Freunde ?


----------



## Konov (9. April 2012)

Olliruh schrieb:


> lol who cares ?
> Was habt ihr denn von meine Namen und den meiner Freunde ?



Irgendein Verrückter wird jetzt nach deinem Namen googlen und den Namen deiner Freunde.
Er wird sich alle Informationen beschaffen, die er finden kann. Dann geht er zum Einwohnermeldeamt und besorgt sich deine Adresse.
Morgen abend steht er dann mit Scream-Maske vor deinem Schlafzimmerfenster und gibt grunzende Geräusche von sich.


----------



## Legendary (9. April 2012)

Das ich morgen wieder arbeiten muss... 3/5


----------



## Kamsi (9. April 2012)

Konov schrieb:


> Irgendein Verrückter wird jetzt nach deinem Namen googlen und den Namen deiner Freunde.
> Er wird sich alle Informationen beschaffen, die er finden kann. Dann geht er zum Einwohnermeldeamt und besorgt sich deine Adresse.
> Morgen abend steht er dann mit Scream-Maske vor deinem Schlafzimmerfenster und gibt grunzende Geräusche von sich.



"Magst du Horrorfilme?"

oder 

"Hallo Olliruh - Sie kennen mich nicht, aber ich kenne Sie. Ich möchte ein Spiel spielen"


----------



## Slayed (9. April 2012)

Schlechtes Wetter 4/5
Nach nichtmals 4500Km schon nen neuen Hinterreifen beim Motorrad zu brauchen 10/5


----------



## Reflox (9. April 2012)

Konov schrieb:


> Irgendein Verrückter wird jetzt nach deinem Namen googlen und den Namen deiner Freunde.
> Er wird sich alle Informationen beschaffen, die er finden kann. Dann geht er zum Einwohnermeldeamt und besorgt sich deine Adresse.
> Morgen abend steht er dann mit Scream-Maske vor deinem Schlafzimmerfenster und gibt grunzende Geräusche von sich.



Oder er addet ihn einfach auf Facebook, wäre vermutlich einfacher. 

Kein Bock aufzustehen 1/5...


----------



## Olliruh (9. April 2012)

Konov schrieb:


> Irgendein Verrückter wird jetzt nach deinem Namen googlen und den Namen deiner Freunde.
> Er wird sich alle Informationen beschaffen, die er finden kann. Dann geht er zum Einwohnermeldeamt und besorgt sich deine Adresse.
> Morgen abend steht er dann mit Scream-Maske vor deinem Schlafzimmerfenster und gibt grunzende Geräusche von sich.



Juckt mich nicht


----------



## tear_jerker (9. April 2012)

das es mich nach einem jahr wow abstinenz wieder etwas in den fingern kribbelt 1/5


----------



## Dominau (9. April 2012)

Heute an meinem einzigen freien Tag wollten wir Grillen gehn. Wetter musste natürlich mieß werden. 
Und jetzt will kaum einer was unternehmen. :<
4/5


----------



## HitotsuSatori (9. April 2012)

"Bringen Sie zum Seminar XY 25 Euro für Materialien mit, zu Seminar AB 35 Euro, zu Seminar Blub 15 Euro..." 
Seh ich aus wie Krösus? Und was kostet an nicht mal 100 Kopien bitte 25 Euro oder mehr??  over 9000/5


----------



## Legendary (9. April 2012)

HitotsuSatori schrieb:


> "Bringen Sie zum Seminar XY 25 Euro für Materialien mit, zu Seminar AB 35 Euro, zu Seminar Blub 15 Euro..."
> Seh ich aus wie Krösus? Und was kostet an nicht mal 100 Kopien bitte 25 Euro oder mehr??  over 9000/5



- Papier
- Toner
- Benutzung des Kopierers, die teilweise mehrere 1000 Euro kosten und auch gewartet werden müssen / irgendwann kaputt gehen und ersatzbeschafft werden müssen
- Personalkosten


----------



## HitotsuSatori (9. April 2012)

AÖ-Ravenation schrieb:


> - Papier
> - Toner
> - Benutzung des Kopierers, die teilweise mehrere 1000 Euro kosten und auch gewartet werden müssen / irgendwann kaputt gehen und ersatzbeschafft werden müssen
> - Personalkosten



Und das ist jetzt meine Schuld? Sollen sie es halt einfach zum Kopieren rausgeben, dann kann sich jeder seinen eigenen Kram holen (so wie ich das mache) und fertig.


----------



## Manowar (9. April 2012)

tear_jerker schrieb:


> das es mich nach einem jahr wow abstinenz wieder etwas in den fingern kribbelt 1/5



Lass es bleiben 
Mir wurden meine Spiele hier auch langweilig, also hab ich auch wieder reingeschaut.. man macht immernoch das selbe wie sonst auch.
Dieser komische Raidfinder ist super easy. Das einzig tolle, ich hab gesehen, wie Deathwing gefallen ist.
Ansonsten .. mäh




AÖ-Ravenation schrieb:


> - Papier
> - Toner
> - Benutzung des Kopierers, die teilweise mehrere 1000 Euro kosten und auch gewartet werden müssen / irgendwann kaputt gehen und ersatzbeschafft werden müssen
> - Personalkosten






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




HitotsuSatori schrieb:


> "Bringen Sie zum Seminar XY 25 Euro für Materialien mit, zu Seminar AB 35 Euro, zu Seminar Blub 15 Euro..."
> Seh ich aus wie Krösus? Und was kostet an nicht mal 100 Kopien bitte 25 Euro oder mehr?? over 9000/5



Kannste doch sicherlich von den Steuern absetzen


----------



## Ceiwyn (9. April 2012)

HitotsuSatori schrieb:


> "Bringen Sie zum Seminar XY 25 Euro für Materialien mit, zu Seminar AB 35 Euro, zu Seminar Blub 15 Euro..."
> Seh ich aus wie Krösus? Und was kostet an nicht mal 100 Kopien bitte 25 Euro oder mehr?? over 9000/5



Bei uns gibts gar kein Papier. Jeder Prof und Doktorand stellt den Kram einfach online. Wer will, druckt es sich dann selbst aus, wer das nicht will, kanns ja am PC lernen. Davon profitieren alle. Aber solche einfachen Prinzipien kommen noch nicht überall an. ^^


----------



## Kamsi (9. April 2012)

AÖ-Ravenation schrieb:


> - Papier
> - Toner
> - Benutzung des Kopierers, die teilweise mehrere 1000 Euro kosten und auch gewartet werden müssen / irgendwann kaputt gehen und ersatzbeschafft werden müssen
> - Personalkosten



Leasingvertrag für einen standard kopierer

 36 Monate &#8594; 39,33 € pro Monat

Toner gibts schon ab 30 Euro 

und ein karton mit 5x5 pakete ab 20 euro

personalkosten für einen kopierer ? das machen meist die dozenten selbst ansonsten wartung via leasing vertrag


----------



## painschkes (9. April 2012)

_12x gegnerische Summoner geleaved..hintereinander... 12/5._


----------



## Ol@f (9. April 2012)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Bei uns gibts gar kein Papier. Jeder Prof und Doktorand stellt den Kram einfach online. Wer will, druckt es sich dann selbst aus, wer das nicht will, kanns ja am PC lernen. Davon profitieren alle. Aber solche einfachen Prinzipien kommen noch nicht überall an. ^^


Bei uns auch. Bloß wir dürfen in unserer Fakultät dazu noch umsonst kopieren und scannen und bekommen noch Spiraldinger, um ausm Skript ein Spiralblock zu machen.


----------



## heinzelmännchen (9. April 2012)

Ol@f schrieb:


> Bei uns auch. Bloß wir dürfen in unserer Fakultät dazu noch umsonst kopieren und scannen und bekommen noch Spiraldinger, um ausm Skript ein Spiralblock zu machen.



Das is ja mal nen Luxus, das regt mich direkt auf, um beim Topic zu bleiben^^

Dass ich nicht kostenlos drucken kann 1/5


----------



## Legendary (9. April 2012)

HitotsuSatori schrieb:


> Und das ist jetzt meine Schuld? Sollen sie es halt einfach zum Kopieren rausgeben, dann kann sich jeder seinen eigenen Kram holen (so wie ich das mache) und fertig.



Tut mir leid, dass ich sachlich die eventuelle Kostenherkunft aufdecken wollte.


----------



## Konov (9. April 2012)

Dass eine Freundin ganz offensichtlich Anstalten macht mit mir anzubändeln und ich keine Ahnung hab wie ich überhaupt reagieren soll. 3/5
Die Freundschaft soll nicht buchstäblich in die Hose gehen.


----------



## Aswin2009 (10. April 2012)

prügelspiele wie god of war III die immer mit hüpfeinlagen kommen müssen....warumß das ist ein metzelspiel und kein denkspiel verdammt...und dann auch noch so konzipiert das das nur normalsehende schaffen...


----------



## Beckenblockade (10. April 2012)

Du solltest einen gesalzenen Brief an Sony schreiben, in dem du einen Blindenmodus für GoW forderst.


----------



## Davatar (10. April 2012)

Konov schrieb:


> Dass eine Freundin ganz offensichtlich Anstalten macht mit mir anzubändeln und ich keine Ahnung hab wie ich überhaupt reagieren soll. 3/5
> Die Freundschaft soll nicht buchstäblich in die Hose gehen.


Mach ruhig, hab ich früher auch einmal gemacht, gab ne nette 2-jährige Beziehung in der wir dann letztendlich rausfanden, dass wir doch nicht wirklich zusammen passen. Heute ist die Freundschaft wieder wie vor der Beziehung.


----------



## Konov (10. April 2012)

Davatar schrieb:


> Mach ruhig, hab ich früher auch einmal gemacht, gab ne nette 2-jährige Beziehung in der wir dann letztendlich rausfanden, dass wir doch nicht wirklich zusammen passen. Heute ist die Freundschaft wieder wie vor der Beziehung.



Wohl auch eher der Einzelfall oder....? ^^


----------



## HitotsuSatori (10. April 2012)

Mein Stundenplan für dieses Semester ist richtig zum Kotzen. 10/5


----------



## Olliruh (10. April 2012)

Schlafsand in den Augen 2/5


----------



## Manowar (10. April 2012)

Davatar schrieb:


> Mach ruhig, hab ich früher auch einmal gemacht, gab ne nette 2-jährige Beziehung in der wir dann letztendlich rausfanden, dass wir doch nicht wirklich zusammen passen. Heute ist die Freundschaft wieder wie vor der Beziehung.





Konov schrieb:


> Wohl auch eher der Einzelfall oder....? ^^



Geht sogar toller!
War bei mir auch der Fall, bloß ein wenig freier 
1 Monat Beziehung, um zu sehen, dass das absolut keinen Sinn hat und seitdem eine Freundschaft mit Sonderleistungen zu haben


----------



## Konov (10. April 2012)

Manowar schrieb:


> Geht sogar toller!
> War bei mir auch der Fall, bloß ein wenig freier
> 1 Monat Beziehung, um zu sehen, dass das absolut keinen Sinn hat und seitdem eine Freundschaft mit Sonderleistungen zu haben



Erkläre "Sonderleistungen"!
ist es das, was ich denke? Wenn ja, dann muss ich sagen, dass das nicht das ist, was ich unter Freundschaft verstünde.


----------



## Deathstyle (10. April 2012)

Süß, wie unschuldig.


----------



## Olliruh (10. April 2012)

Konov schrieb:


> Erkläre "Sonderleistungen"!
> ist es das, was ich denke? Wenn ja, dann muss ich sagen, dass das nicht das ist, was ich unter Freundschaft verstünde.



süß


----------



## Konov (10. April 2012)

Deathstyle schrieb:


> Süß, wie unschuldig.






Olliruh schrieb:


> süß




Kommt Kinners, da könnt ihr offensichtlich noch nicht mitreden!


----------



## Olliruh (10. April 2012)

Konov schrieb:


> Kommt Kinners, da könnt ihr offensichtlich noch nicht mitreden!



"Freundschaften" die so verlaufen hatte ich schon genug


----------



## Deathstyle (10. April 2012)

Soviel jünger als du dürfte ich garnicht sein


----------



## Olliruh (10. April 2012)

laut buffed sinds 3 Jahre


----------



## Manowar (10. April 2012)

Konov schrieb:


> Kommt Kinners, da könnt ihr offensichtlich noch nicht mitreden!



27 ist das neue 40 
Und zu dem anderen braucht man wohl nichts zu sagen


----------



## Deathstyle (10. April 2012)

Denkt was ihr wollt


----------



## Konov (10. April 2012)

Olliruh schrieb:


> "Freundschaften" die so verlaufen hatte ich schon genug


 
 Das gibt mir zu denken. ^^





Manowar schrieb:


> 27 ist das neue 40
> Und zu dem anderen braucht man wohl nichts zu sagen



Richtig... jeder nach seiner façon.
Ich kenne niemanden von euch persönlich, ihr seid mir alle fremd, ergo ist es mir völlig wumpe wer was wie macht.
Aber kommentieren ist der Grund warum wir uns hier alle einloggen... ^^


----------



## Manowar (10. April 2012)

Deathstyle schrieb:


> Denkt was ihr wollt



Ich hab doch garnichts gegen dich gesagt? :>


----------



## Deathstyle (10. April 2012)

Checks grade erst, damn. EVE frisst meine konzentration <.<


----------



## Ogil (10. April 2012)

Konov schrieb:


> Erkläre "Sonderleistungen"!


Sie kocht und putzt fuer ihn. Bei solch Sonderleistungen koennen viele hier freilich nicht mitreden - da macht das schliesslich Mutti...


----------



## Manowar (10. April 2012)

Das mit dem Kochen stimmt sogar, aber trotzdem will ich bei den "Sonderleistungen" nun wirklich nicht an meine Mutter denken


----------



## Olliruh (10. April 2012)

Katapulte bei HDR Schlacht um Mittelerde 2 ... 5/5
so op


----------



## aufgeraucht (10. April 2012)

Mein Chef ist der heißeste Kandidat für den Job des Abteilungsleiters. Und es kommt eins zum anderen ... pikante Urlaubsplanung, ausgefallene Beratungen, keine Termine länger als einen Monat im Voraus.

Das ist EXTREM ZUM KOTZEN! Dafür riskiere ich ohne Weiteres einen Foren-Bann. ES IST ZUM KOTZEN!! Bahhh. Er ist ein wirklich guter Chef. Ich will ihn behalten!
Abgesehen von seiner zwischenmenschlichen Kompetenz. ist sein potenzieller Nachfolger eine herrschsüchtige Drama-Queen!

Nicht-in-Worte-oder-Zahlen-zu-fassen/5


----------



## Highgrunt (10. April 2012)

Lyrik als Teil des Deutschabitur. Ich hasse es so sehr.
Viel zu viele Stilmittel um sie sich zu merken. 5/5

Hoffentlich gibts ne Abiturarbeit die ohne Lyrik auskommt. Dann schreibe ich auch gern 5 Seiten mehr dafür.


----------



## aufgeraucht (10. April 2012)

Highgrunt schrieb:


> Lyrik als Teil des Deutschabitur.



Damals war das Glück auf meiner Seite. Drei Themen zur Auswahl. Bei einem ging es um ein Buch, das ich mit meinen Eltern im Sommerurlaub davor in der Urlaubsunterkunft abends abwechselnd vorgelesen hatte. Glatte Eins, obwohl ich wegen Schulschwänzerei in der Klasse davor echt kein Stein im Brett bei den Lehrern hatte.


----------



## Dominau (10. April 2012)

Einen Monat lang keine geraucht. Und heute kribbelts mir sowas von in den Fingern .. (((
5/5


----------



## aufgeraucht (10. April 2012)

Dominau schrieb:


> Und heute kribbelts mir sowas von in den Fingern .. (((


Das schaffste! Kannst morgen rauchen, wenn du möchstest.

Edit: Schreibs dir auf und papps überall in der Wohnung fest. Morgen.. und wenn du es morgen liest, ist die nächste Kippe wieder nur einen Tag entfernt. Bis du dich fragst, was mein alberner Kommentar überhaupt sollte. Geht doch locker (heute) ohne.


----------



## tear_jerker (10. April 2012)

morgen nachklausur in quantitaticve Methoden....ich hasse soziologie. das nimmt sich selbst zu wichtig und muss alles mit einem fachwort belegen (noch schlimmer als sonstige geistige wissenschaften)
5/5


----------



## aufgeraucht (10. April 2012)

ÄHT ÄHT ÄHT ÄHT... nervige Autoalarmanlage und komischer Pöbel, den das köstlich amüsiert + offenes Fenster 5/5



> muss alles mit einem fachwort belegen


In Mathe fast wegen dem entfallenden Begriff 'Einheitskreis' ne Note tiefer gerutscht. Zum Glück noch überraschend über die Lippen gekommen. Habs nie wieder gebraucht in den letzten 20 Jahren.


----------



## DirdyHarry (11. April 2012)

Dass am Sonntag gleichzeitig der Geburtstag des Vaters meiner Freundin und die Kommunion des Sohnes meiner besten Freundin ist. Und ich keine Ahnung habe was ich machen soll. 5/5


----------



## Dropz (11. April 2012)

Das morgen die Ferien vorbei sind 5/5


----------



## Grüne Brille (11. April 2012)

Dropz schrieb:


> Das morgen die Ferien vorbei sind 5/5


Wo hören denn Mittwochs die Ferien auf? o.o


----------



## Alterac123 (11. April 2012)

Schule ist bei uns erst Donnerstag


----------



## Dropz (11. April 2012)

Heute ist ja auch Mittwoch


----------



## Tilbie (11. April 2012)

Dropz schrieb:


> Das morgen die Ferien vorbei sind 5/5



Ganu das. Und dann Freitag auch noch Physik-Klausur


----------



## Konov (11. April 2012)

Bei mir gehts auch Donnerstag wieder los 
Wobei der Unterricht nur sporadisch verpflichtend ist, da ja ab 21.04 Prüfungen sind bei uns und alle sind am lernen.

Toi toi toi


----------



## Merianna (11. April 2012)

Erdbeben vor Sumatra und Tsunamiewarnung für die ganze Gegend
Mein Onkel wohnt auf Phuket 
na mal Hoffen das keine Welle kommt


----------



## Manowar (11. April 2012)

Merianna schrieb:


> Erdbeben vor Sumatra und Tsunamiewarnung für die ganze Gegend
> Mein Onkel wohnt auf Phuket
> na mal Hoffen das keine Welle kommt



Ich weiß noch, wo mein Kumpel in Honolulu war und wir alle total aufgeregt waren. 
Weiß nicht mehr wo das Erdbeben war, aber es sollte ne riesige Welle eintreffen.
Wir haben alle versucht den zu erreichen, aber da wurden schon alle evakuiert.
Im Endeffekt kam garnichts 
Also Glückauf!


----------



## Olliruh (11. April 2012)

windows shutdown 5/5


----------



## Merianna (11. April 2012)

jo gerade gabs wohl Entwarnung kommt wohl keine Welle


----------



## Kamsi (11. April 2012)

meine türflagge will nicht so an der wand wie ich will 5/5

irgendwie wirkt sie schräg und schlägt wellen so sie keine wellen schlagen sollte


----------



## Olliruh (11. April 2012)

Die Scrubsfolge war mal wieder mega traurig ._.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (11. April 2012)

Extreme Kopfschmerzen seit der letzten Nacht... 10/5 -.-


----------



## HitotsuSatori (11. April 2012)

Ein ganzes Seminar lang Gruppenarbeit... Ich hasse Gruppenarbeit! 100/5


----------



## Olliruh (11. April 2012)

grad supermatch aber gleich kommt ne freundin und ich kann nicht zuende zocken.. 3/5


----------



## Sh1k4ri (11. April 2012)

Olliruh schrieb:


> grad supermatch aber gleich kommt ne freundin und ich kann nicht zuende zocken.. 3/5



less qq more pew pew

if you know what I mean...


----------



## Magogan (11. April 2012)

Ich zitiere mich mal selber:


Magogan schrieb:


> Avatar endlich auf 3D-Bluray! ABER ich werde ihn mir nicht kaufen. Nicht weil ich Avatar nicht mag. Ich würde den Film auch gerne kaufen. *ABER DAS IST VERDAMMT NOCHMAL NUR DIE KINOFASSUNG IN 3D!* Wollen die mich verarschen? Ich will die erweiterte Fassung! Ich kaufe keinen Film 2 mal, nur weil ich ihn dann in 3D bekomme! Dann will ich auch die erweiterte Fassung. Das sollte man doch *DREI VERDAMMTE JAHRE NACH KINOSTART* erwarten dürfen! Das ist doch Abzocke! Und dann wundern die sich, wenn die Leute die Filme illegal im Internet runterladen oder anschauen. Ja, warum wohl??? Weil sie sich einen Film nicht 4 mal kaufen wollen? (Avatar Kinofassung, Avatar Extended Cut, Avatar 3D Kinofassung, Avatar 3D Extended Cut (letzteres wird sicher noch kommen))
> 
> Achja, auf der Bluray ist auch nur die deutsche Tonspur in Dolby Digital 5.1 vorhanden. Wieder mal ein Film auf Bluray, der mit einer DVD-Tonqualität glänzt!


Sowas regt mich wirklich auf ... 5/5


----------



## Kamsi (12. April 2012)

http://www.shortnews.de/id/954188/Islamisten-drohen-deutschen-Journalisten-wegen-Kritik-an-Gratis-Koran-Update

und wir deutsche dürfen dann für die entsorgung wieder blechen weil die korane erhöhten aufwand für die strassenkehrer und müllabfuhr sind geschweige der erhöhte polizeiaufwand


----------



## Ogil (12. April 2012)

Ja - unglaublich schlimm. Wenn sie sich Muehe geben erreichen sie einen Bruchteil der Kosten fuer Entsorgung und Muellabfuhr von ungewollten Werbeprospekten.


----------



## Ceiwyn (12. April 2012)

Kamsi schrieb:


> http://www.shortnews...is-Koran-Update
> 
> und wir deutsche dürfen dann für die entsorgung wieder blechen weil die korane erhöhten aufwand für die strassenkehrer und müllabfuhr sind geschweige der erhöhte polizeiaufwand



Es gibt auch genug deutsche Muslime...


----------



## Merianna (12. April 2012)

omg sollte schlafen gehn zitieren klappt noch net mal mehr 

jo und ein Bibelupdate würde sicher mehr Müll produzieren also freu dich doch das der Müllberg klein bleibt


----------



## Kamsi (12. April 2012)

okay um fair zu sein der wachturm und scitolgy broschüren machen auch viel müll ^^

und broschüren und prospekte da haften die firmen für nur an sekten und religionen traut sich keiner ran


----------



## tear_jerker (12. April 2012)

Merianna schrieb:


> omg sollte schlafen gehn zitieren klappt noch net mal mehr
> 
> jo und ein Bibelupdate würde sicher mehr Müll produzieren also freu dich doch das der Müllberg klein bleibt



man sollte vielleicht den link mal anklicken um zu wissen was mit update gemeint ist


----------



## aufgeraucht (12. April 2012)

Kamsi schrieb:


> shortnews



Schlagzeilenbröckchen von der ersten Seite:


"Alle gegen BILD"
"Sexorgienvideo"
"Mann rennt fast in einen Bären"
"Undefinierbares Tier"
"Diese Busen haben nichts mit Brüsten zu tun"
"Selbstmord-Wald"
"ließ vor ihr die Hosen herunter"
"mit angenagelter Leiche am Kreuz"
Haach ja, shortnews ist eine 1A-Nachrichtenquelle, wenn man nicht mit der BILD-Zeitung in der Hand erwischt werden will


----------



## Dropz (12. April 2012)

Das mein Heft zum lernen weg ist  5/5


----------



## Olliruh (12. April 2012)

Das Wochenende in Bayern ._. 5/5


----------



## Ceiwyn (12. April 2012)

aufgeraucht schrieb:


> Schlagzeilenbröckchen von der ersten Seite:
> 
> 
> "Alle gegen BILD"
> ...



War auch mal testweise auf der Seite. Nachrichten, die die Welt bewegen. Tatsächlich wie bei der BILD.


----------



## Kamsi (12. April 2012)

aufgeraucht schrieb:


> Schlagzeilenbröckchen von der ersten Seite:



++++ Forscher: Schüchterner Wissenschaftler findet heraus, wie Frauen angesprochen werden müssen ++++ 
++++ Macht nichts: Senior Assistant Vice Chief Executive Officer entlassen ++++
++++ Auflockerung an deutschen Hochschulen: Uni-Sex-Toiletten eingeführt ++++
++++ Hinterm Berg gehalten: Viehdieb spricht erstmals über geklautes Pferd ++++ 
++++ Alles im Arsch: Unbeherrschter Darsteller ruiniert Pornodreh ++++ 
++++ Drama im Theater: Darsteller proben den Aufstand ++++
++++ Wegen Aufstiegschancen: Profi-Kletterer hängt an seinem Arbeitsplatz ++++


----------



## HitotsuSatori (13. April 2012)

Die Leute bei uns an der Uni in der Abteilung 'Russische Sprache' sind so unorganisiert und planlos! 
Da muss man ein Sprachmodul über zwei Semester für sein Fach machen, braucht dafür jeweils einen Teilnahmeschein und 5 Punkte und was ist? Man stößt auf Unverständnis, weil man das Modul nicht als ASQ (Allgemeine Schlüsselqualifikation) gemacht hat, obwohl das von mehreren Leuten mehrmals (man muss denen immer alles fünfmal sagen) angekündigt wurde und nun hat man die Rennerei, weil die wieder nichts raffen. Nie wieder will ich was mit dieser Abteilung zu tun haben! unendlich/5


----------



## Reflox (13. April 2012)

Nimm ihnen den Vodka weg 

Heuschnupfen 2/5


----------



## Jordin (13. April 2012)

Nacht nicht geschlafen 5/5


----------



## Kamsi (13. April 2012)

nacht nicht geschlafen plus kopfweh 5/5


----------



## Konov (13. April 2012)

Ich reih mich ein als dritter im Bunde - letzte Nacht nicht viel geschlafen. Jetzt eben ein Stündchen, irgendwie immer noch müde.
Ganzer Tag im Eimer


----------



## Weeeedlord (13. April 2012)

Vielleicht tröstet es euch, dass ich immerhin wunderbar schlafen konnte. Hab auch was richtig schönes geträumt.

1/5 Kopfweh

1/5 Kein Diablo Beta Inv

3/5 Wie Sony und Microsoft verzweifelt versuchen, die Lebenszeit der Konsolen zu verlängern. Immer mehr exklusive Titel erscheinen, bzw. werden viel früher für Konsole veröffentlicht, während der PC Monate später kommt. Über die Wii will ich gar nicht erst reden, da taugen eh nur die Sport-Dinger was.


----------



## Selor Kiith (13. April 2012)

Verdammt!

ProSieben dreht druch... grad in der Werbung:

"Für alle die Ostern keine dicken Eier bekommen haben"... natürlich komplett mit Bildmaterial von Mann + 2 Frauen im Bett (oder so, nur im Augenwinkel gesehen)...

Was geht denn bei denen ab?

1/5


----------



## aufgeraucht (13. April 2012)

Selor schrieb:


> Was geht denn bei denen ab?


Ich glaub, das ist mittlerweile normal.
Sex sells.

Rasiererwerbung ähnelt NASA-Projekten, die selbstbewusste Frau benutzt High-Tech-Besen und putzt im D&G-Hosenanzug, der biederen Frau reichen die glücklichen Augen ihrer Familie. Und wenn das nicht mehr zieht, gehts 'an die dicken Eier'.


----------



## BenNevis (13. April 2012)

aufgeraucht schrieb:


> [...]die selbstbewusste Frau benutzt High-Tech-Besen[...]



Dyson: Meow 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Meriane (13. April 2012)

Manche Leute in der Vorlesung 2/5.
Setzen sich hin und spielen die ganze Zeit Minecraft oder schauen Videos. Warum geht man in die Vorlesung wenn einen das gar nicht interessiert? kann man doch auch einfach zu Hause bleiben.
Andere sehen einfach derartig ungepflegt aus, dass man die Leute kaum angucken kann. 
Ich weiss ich studiere Informatik, und es sind praktisch alle Nerds, aber man kann wenigstens ein bisschen auf sich achten...


----------



## HitotsuSatori (13. April 2012)

Meriane schrieb:


> Warum geht man in die Vorlesung wenn einen das gar nicht interessiert?



Pflichtprogramm.


----------



## tear_jerker (13. April 2012)

oder um sich besser zu fühlen


----------



## Xidish (13. April 2012)

HitotsuSatori schrieb:


> Pflichtprogramm.


Jepp und gleichzeitig Pflichtprogramm für uns Steuerzahler ...


----------



## Deathstyle (13. April 2012)

Xidish schrieb:


> Jepp und gleichzeitig Pflichtprogramm für uns Steuerzahler ...



Also in Niedersachsen zahle ich noch selber für mein Studium.

/e
Manche Vorlesungen sind auch uninteressant für einen, man ist aber gerade in der Uni und die Vorlesung danach ist wichtig -> bleibt man. Es wohnt ja nicht unbedingt jeder um die Ecke.


----------



## Ogil (13. April 2012)

Du glaubst nicht wirklich, dass mit 500€ Studiengebuehr im Semester Dein Studium bezahlt ist, oder?


----------



## Deathstyle (13. April 2012)

Nö das glaube ich nicht, ich glaube aber auch nicht das Ihr euch rausnehmen könnte als "Steuerzahler" über Studenten zu schimpfen die Vorlesungen schwenzen.


----------



## Ogil (13. April 2012)

Das haben "wir" garnicht getan. Ich persoenlich denke es macht keinerlei Unterschied was die Kosten anbelangt, ob der Student nun dort sitzt oder nicht. Und selbst wenn waere mir das relativ egal - ich zahle keine Steuern in D.


----------



## Ceiwyn (13. April 2012)

Ogil schrieb:


> Du glaubst nicht wirklich, dass mit 500€ Studiengebuehr im Semester Dein Studium bezahlt ist, oder?



Wenn man sieht, für was einen Murks diese Gebühr (korrekt müsste es heißen: Studienabgabe) genutzt wird, bin ich froh, dass ich in RLP keine zahlen muss. Nichts, aber auch gar nichts davon kommt den Studenten zugute. 

Es gibt weitaus sozial gerechtere Methoden um Geld einzunehmen, davon mal abgesehen.


----------



## HitotsuSatori (13. April 2012)

Xidish schrieb:


> Jepp und gleichzeitig Pflichtprogramm für uns Steuerzahler ...



Ach süß. Wieder einer, der auf den ewigen Steuern rumreitet, die er ja für die ach so bösen Schmarotzer dieser Welt zahlen muss... Du hast sicher nicht studiert, oder?


----------



## Reflox (13. April 2012)

Die RDA funtkioniert bei mir nicht. Wegen 15 Tagen. 5/5 -.-


----------



## win3ermute (13. April 2012)

aufgeraucht schrieb:


> die selbstbewusste Frau benutzt High-Tech-Besen



Und manche davon fliegen nach getaner Arbeit darauf weg...

Btt: Ogils neuer Avatar. Ich halt' jetzt die Luft an, bis Du den zurücksetzt!


----------



## Ogil (13. April 2012)

Ui - dann bereite ich lieber schonmal meinen naechsten Beitrag im RIP-Thread vor...


----------



## win3ermute (14. April 2012)

Mach hin... mir wird langsam schwindelig...


----------



## Ceiwyn (15. April 2012)

Hab mir gerade den Hausarbeitsplan angeschaut... die ganzen Sommerferien über darf ich Hausarbeiten schreiben in drei Fächern, dazwischen muss ich noch ein Monat Praktikum einschieben. Wenn ich das vorher gewusst hätte, hätte ich diese Ferien Praktikum gemacht. Drei Monate lang schreiben, schreiben, schreiben. Wunderbar...


----------



## M1ghtymage (15. April 2012)

Ferien zuende.


----------



## Tilbie (15. April 2012)

Nächte Woche Klassenfahrt und ich habe keine Lust. 3/5
 Naja, wird schon werden


----------



## Kamsi (15. April 2012)

klassenfahrt zwang ?


----------



## Tilbie (15. April 2012)

Jup.


----------



## Konov (15. April 2012)

Meld dich krank. ^^

Ich hab bei meiner Klassenfahrt kurzfristig abgesagt und sogar das vorher bezahlte Geld zurückbekommen.
Verpasst hab ich angeblich nix.


----------



## Noxiel (15. April 2012)

Außer Wein, Weiber und Gesang.


----------



## H2OTest (15. April 2012)

ich will mit auf meine studienfahrt ... wird aber schwierig ...


----------



## xynlovesit (15. April 2012)

Das ich nach dem aufwachen Schmerzen im linken Fuß habe beim laufen .. wtf 5/5


----------



## HitotsuSatori (15. April 2012)

Stück Zahn abgebrochen und nun hängt es im Zahn drin und steckt fest. (Er ist hohl wegen einer laufenden Wurzelbehandlung.) 3/5, weil er nun endlich raus muss.


----------



## Kamsi (16. April 2012)

sodbrennen attacke 5/5

das nervt und schmerzt


----------



## Aun (16. April 2012)

http://www.spiegel.de/panorama/0,1518,827759,00.html

5/5

WTF..... es wiederholt sich auf den tag genau vor 67 jahren (achtung böser witz)


----------



## aufgeraucht (16. April 2012)

Aun schrieb:


> WTF..... es wiederholt sich auf den tag genau vor 67 jahren (achtung böser witz)



Gehst du davon aus, dass jeder hier auf dem Schirm hat, was sich vor 67 Jahren in Zerbst ereignet hat?
Ich wollt diese fiese Lücke in meinem Allgemeinwissen füllen und hab google befragt.

Ich weiß aber immer noch nicht, was daran böse-witzig oder als Wiederholung zu verstehen ist.

Vor 67 Jahren: Bombenangriff, 80% der Stadt zerstört, 574 Tote. Heute: Explosion aus ungeklärter Ursache, ein kaputtes Haus, ein Vermisster.

Ach egal.


----------



## Xidish (16. April 2012)

Aun schrieb:


> WTF..... es wiederholt sich auf den tag genau vor 67 jahren (achtung böser witz)


Ähm ... gab es denn da schon Internet? 
Denn bei mir kommt nur Folgendes:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hat sehr wahrscheinlich schon seinen berechtigten Grund, warum das kommt.

was mich eher aufregt ...
Du bist im Hage-Baumarkt, suchst fühlbar ewig nach nem Mitarbeiter - und wo ist der?
Der sitzt im Strandkorb, um ihn anzutesten ...
Mein Spruch war da nur noch: Bitte Strandgebühr zahlen!^

Achso und gehste einmal Baumarkt, kannste gleich wieder zur Bank, Geld holen.
Baumärkte sind teilweise soooo teuer und auch inkompetent.
Ein Gartenschlauch knickt nicht oder ... der Teuere knickt eher nicht.  5/5


----------



## Ogil (16. April 2012)

Jaja - die Kompetenz der Verkaeufer ist manchmal schon sehr lustig. Ich mach mir auch gern mal den Spass in so Elektrogrossmaerkten und lass mir dann erklaeren, warum ich z.B. das teure HDMI-Kabel nehmen muss oder was der Vorteil von Produkt A gegenueber (dem billigeren aber Feature-gleichen) Produkt B ist. Manchmal wird man aber auch ueberrascht und findet tatsaechlich einen Mitarbeiter der sich fuer die Produkte begeistern kann und sich dann auch entsprechend auskennt...


----------



## Ceiwyn (16. April 2012)

Bis zum Juni vier Klausuren zu bewältigen.. haha, toller Witz. Wie soll man das denn schaffen?


----------



## sympathisant (16. April 2012)

lernen, und nicht bei buffed rumhängen?!


----------



## Ceiwyn (16. April 2012)

sympathisant schrieb:


> lernen, und nicht bei buffed rumhängen?!



Ich bin um 5 aufgestanden, hab bis um 8 gelernt, war dann bis um 1 in der Uni und hab dann noch mal gelernt. 

Danke fürs Gespräch.


----------



## Alterac123 (16. April 2012)

Der Tag ist ja noch nicht zuende


----------



## sympathisant (16. April 2012)

in mehr als nem monat 4 klausuren zu schreiben find ich jetzt nicht so heftig. 

wenn man sich vorbereitet und weiss worüber man schreibt/redet ist das alles kein ding.


----------



## tear_jerker (16. April 2012)

*setzt sich hin und macht nee tüte popcorn auf*


----------



## Konov (16. April 2012)

Ich würd mich da nicht soweit ausm Fenster lehnen sympathisant, wenn du nicht exakt denselben Stoff lernen musst und dieselben Klausuren schreiben musst.
Als Außenstehender kann man das schlecht beurteilen!

4 Klausuren sind nicht gleich 4 Klausuren, es gibt unterschiede beim Stoff, beim Umfang, beim Layout, bei den Terminen etc. pp.

Und da Ceiwyn Jura studiert würde ich erstmal nicht davon ausgehen, dass es ein Zuckerschlecken ist, ohne den Stoff selbst zu kennen.


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (16. April 2012)

Konov schrieb:


> Und da Ceiwyn Jura studiert würde ich erstmal nicht davon ausgehen, dass es KEIN Zuckerschlecken ist, ohne den Stoff selbst zu kennen.



Doppelte Verneinung unso


----------



## iShock (16. April 2012)

Drecks Pollen  - meine Augen hören gar nicht mehr auf zu tränen >_<


----------



## Konov (16. April 2012)

SWeeT_mushrOOms schrieb:


> Doppelte Verneinung unso



Danke ich musste jetzt zwei mal editieren


----------



## Olliruh (16. April 2012)

SMS von'ner Freundin kommen erst mit 1 Stunde verzögerung an 4/5


----------



## bkeleanor (17. April 2012)

Der Breivik Prozess. 5/5


----------



## Konov (17. April 2012)

Dass bei APB Reloaded mittlerweile einfach nur noch jeder Müll für echte Euros verwurstet werden und Leute hunderte Euros in dieses Spiel investieren. 5/5
Produktpolitik die scheinbar noch funktioniert. Ich mein, für Autos und Kleidung Echtgeld auszugeben... bei irgendwelchen pubertären Fans mag das vielleicht noch funktionieren...

Dann doch lieber Guild Wars 2 für 50 Euro und jeden Content umsonst.
Selbst WoW mit 12 Euro im Monat ist günstiger.


----------



## Deathstyle (17. April 2012)

Bei GW2 wirst du dann aber auch nicht so viel Content bekommen wie bei WoW.
Spiel halt EvE, das kannst du dir durch ingame Währung finanzieren 

1/5 ich bin gerade umgeknickt weil mich ein Kumpel getackled hat, aua xD


----------



## Ceiwyn (17. April 2012)

Es ist bei jedem Itemshop dasselbe, dass man dadurch keine unfairen Vorteile bekommen soll. Bisher wurde das bei jedem Spiel versprochen und bei keinem wurde es gehalten. Und es wird vermutlich auch bei GW 2 und Tera nicht gehalten werden. Aber ich lasse mich gerne überraschen...


----------



## Konov (17. April 2012)

Joa, kann ja nur besser werden...


----------



## Konov (18. April 2012)

Irgendwelche HURENSÖHNE, die den Schnellspanner an der Sattelstütze meiner Stadtschlampe abbauen, warscheinlich um an die Lampenhalterungen dranzukommen  5/5

Gestern abend nach Hause, seit dem war alles in Ordnung, also muss irgendeiner hier am Haus bei den Fahrrädern rumwerkeln, das frustriert derbe und man hat echt gar kein Bock ein BIke mehr draußen abzustellen, weil an meiner 10 Jahre alten Stadtschlampe rumgefuhrwerkt wird 
Da geh ich echt auf 180, immerhin war das Bike damals teuer und von GIANT.

Naja glücklicherweise konnte ich erstmal Vorübergehend den Schnellspanner vom MTB abbauen und mit bissl rumwürgen für die Stadtschlampe verwenden. 
Vielleicht funktioniere ich die Schlampe zum Downhill Bike ohne Federung um, der Rahmen ist schon so klein


----------



## Ceiwyn (18. April 2012)

Dein neues würd ich im Hausflur abstellen. ^^


----------



## Deathstyle (18. April 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




This way


----------



## tear_jerker (18. April 2012)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Es ist bei jedem Itemshop dasselbe, dass man dadurch keine unfairen Vorteile bekommen soll. Bisher wurde das bei jedem Spiel versprochen und bei keinem wurde es gehalten. Und es wird vermutlich auch bei GW 2 und Tera nicht gehalten werden. Aber ich lasse mich gerne überraschen...



LoL hält das ganz gut durch. Lustigerweise ist es aber auch der Itemshop der mir öfter mal was aus der tasche leiert^^


----------



## aufgeraucht (18. April 2012)

Konov schrieb:


> Irgendwelche HURENSÖHNE, die den Schnellspanner an der Sattelstütze meiner Stadtschlampe abbauen, warscheinlich um an die Lampenhalterungen dranzukommen  5/5



Habe nach der Arbeit mein Fahrrad vorm Dienstgebäude ohne Sattel und ohne Vorderrad wiedergefunden  
Das war nicht nur nervig, sondern auch teuer. Anfang der 90er waren MTBs beim Durchschnittsradler noch nicht so verbreitet wie heute. Allein die Sattelstütze hat mich ein Vermögen gekostet, die MTB-Variante wurde offenbar noch als 'Luxusartikel' gehandelt. Mit Sattelstütze, Sattel, Stahlfelge, Schlauch, Mantel und Schnellspannern bepackt, bin ich dann zum Fahrrad zurückmarschiert und habe meiner Alufelge ein Tränchen nachgeweint. Eine neue war preislich einfach nicht mehr machbar.

HURENSÖHNE!


----------



## bkeleanor (18. April 2012)

würde mich echt mal interessieren an wenn so fahrraddiebe das zeug verhöckern.
das sind sicher fahrrad händler die das zeug klauen.


----------



## Ogil (18. April 2012)

Gibt halt immer so Deppen. Und wenn sie das Rad bzw. Teile davon nicht klauen, dann wird eben einfach kaputt gemacht. Mir wurde zwar noch kein Fahrrad geklaut - aber vor ein paar Jahren fand ich am Nachmittag nach der Arbeit mein Fahrrad zwar noch angeschlossen, dafuer aber mit zu Klump getretenem Rad vor. Im Fahrradstaender vor der Firma in der ich damals gejobbt habe und am helligen Tag!


----------



## M1ghtymage (18. April 2012)

God of War 3/5. Ich habe mir alle drei Teile gekauft, weil das Spiel so hoch gelobt wird. Jetzt, am Anfang des zweiten Teils, habe ich einfach keinen Bock mehr und schmeisse hin. Dieses ewig gleiche Gemetzel von dutzenden dummen Gegnern wird im Verlauf des Spiels nur schwerer, indem
1) Die Anzahl der Gegner erhöht wird
2) Immer mehr Attacken dazukommen, die umblockbar sind
3) Am Rande des Kampfgeschehens immer mehr Bogenschützen stehen, die einen nerven
4) Die Runden der Bosskämpfe immer weiter ansteigen

Das ist einfach nurnoch stumpfsinnig und macht keinen Spaß mehr. Schade für das rausgeworfene Geld


----------



## H2OTest (18. April 2012)

Konov schrieb:


> [...]



Ich würde mir "spezielle Schnellspanner" kaufen, dir nur mit nem kleinen Schlüssel geöffnet werden können


----------



## Konov (18. April 2012)

Wusste nicht dass es sowas gibt H20, ich denk mal drüber nach!

Mein neues MTB parkt selbstverständlich in meiner Wohnung, wie mein jetziges MTB auch.
Nur auf 22m² wirds mit 2 Bikes langsam etwas eng.

meine Schlampe musste halt immer draußen ausharren. Aber selbst die wird ja angegrabbelt.... 


edit:
Hab mal gegooglet, Schnellspanner mit Diebstahlschutz 20 Euro, geht ja noch preislich und scheinbar nur zu öffnen wenn das Bike aufm Kopf steht. Immerhin. ^^

http://www.profirad....et-p-12416.html




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## H2OTest (18. April 2012)

die mein ich nicht .. ich mal mal n foto von meinen


Letzten beiden getweeteten Bilder


----------



## HitotsuSatori (18. April 2012)

Eine meiner Dozentinnen sagt immerzu 'ebend'. Es nervt mich!! 100/5


----------



## Konov (18. April 2012)

H2OTest schrieb:


> die mein ich nicht .. ich mal mal n foto von meinen



Mach mal bitte ^^


----------



## Olliruh (18. April 2012)

Führerscheinprüfung heut gehabt. 
mir wurd die Vorfahrt gestollen->nicht rechtzeitig gebremst->fahrlehrer musste bremsen->durchgefallen

1.5Mrd/5


----------



## Ceiwyn (18. April 2012)

Kann immer mal passieren, wobei ich einen sehr humanen Prüfer hatte. Ich hab mal in einer Kurve vergessen runterzuschalten und den Motor halb abgewürgt. Am Ende beim Einparken hab ich ihn auch irgendwie nicht richtig verstanden und mich total schräg irgendwo hingestellt. Naja, ich bin durchgekommen.


----------



## Caps-lock (19. April 2012)

Das Steam für Teile der Republik down zu sein scheint und ich noch ne Runde vor schlafen zocken wollte
4/5


----------



## Kamsi (19. April 2012)

dieses gottverdammte sodbrennen 5/5


----------



## Ceiwyn (19. April 2012)

Essen hilft. Trinken meistens auch. Einfach nur Wasser. Prost.


----------



## Highgrunt (19. April 2012)

Milch hilft auch gut.


----------



## Kamsi (19. April 2012)

bei normalen ja - aber bei meinem sodbrennen nicht mehr


----------



## Manoroth (19. April 2012)

Kamsi schrieb:


> bei normalen ja - aber bei meinem sodbrennen nicht mehr



trink n weizen bier das hilft mir immer bei sodbrennen


----------



## Jordin (19. April 2012)

Kamsi schrieb:


> bei normalen ja - aber bei meinem sodbrennen nicht mehr



Ich will ja keine Werbung machen, aber ...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


... wirkt Wunder. Außerdem macht es (mir!) irre Spaß auf den Tabletten rumzubeißen *omomomom*


----------



## Dracun (19. April 2012)

Meine FRau hat während der Schwangerschaft immer Renni genommen dat Zeuch hilft wirklich .. xD



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


______________________

Erkältung: 10/5


----------



## tonygt (19. April 2012)

Caps-lock schrieb:


> Das Steam für Teile der Republik down zu sein scheint und ich noch ne Runde vor schlafen zocken wollte
> 4/5



^this Blöd wenn man grad net im Offline Modus ist und jetzt sein Offline Game nicht spielen kann, ich könnt mich mal wieder Stundenlang über drecks Online Spiele Plattformen aufregen 5/5


----------



## Sh1k4ri (19. April 2012)

Heute Morgen in der Schule ins Klo gereiert 10/5, da fängt der Tag ja gut an ._.


----------



## Olliruh (19. April 2012)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Heute Morgen in der Schule ins Klo gereiert 10/5, da fängt der Tag ja gut an ._.



dafuq


----------



## H2OTest (19. April 2012)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Heute Morgen in der Schule ins Klo gereiert 10/5, da fängt der Tag ja gut an ._.



du bist schwanger!


----------



## Sh1k4ri (19. April 2012)

H2OTest schrieb:


> du bist schwanger!



Meine Freundin hatte vorhin das gleiche gesagt (IRONISCH WTF, weil es bei Männern nischt geht) 

War eher das chinesische Essen gestern, danach ging es mir ja auch gleich wieder besser.


----------



## tear_jerker (19. April 2012)

shikari ist weiblich? oO


----------



## Sh1k4ri (19. April 2012)

NAEIN! 

WTF?


----------



## Davatar (19. April 2012)

Dass Shikari schwanger werden konnte, obwohl er ein Mann ist: 4/5


----------



## tear_jerker (19. April 2012)

wie jetzt? shikari ist doch ein mann? mensch dieses ganz transgender ist so verwirrend 1/5


----------



## H2OTest (19. April 2012)

LOL WTF! 3/5


----------



## Reflox (19. April 2012)

Nennst du das Baby, wenn es ein Mädchen wird Shakira? 

Eine Mücke im Zimmer, doch ich kann sie nicht finden! 1/5


----------



## Jordin (19. April 2012)

So ein verdammter Mist! Jetzt habe ich es mir mit na Tasse Tee gemütlich gemacht und wollte mich genüsslich diesem Geister-Thread widmen und was seh ich? Alles weg! 

 Aber… Gepriesen sei der Cache!

 Darauf (imo^^) nen cleveren Kommentar verfasst, und posten will ... – Geschlossen! 

 So eine drecks!%&@ 

*Dicke *5/5


----------



## Alux (19. April 2012)

Wieder zurück von der Sprachwoche 10/5

War viel zu schnell vorbei und zu meinem Pech kommen nächste Woche 2 Gastschülerin in meinem Alter aus Österreich zu der Familie wo ich war, hätten die nicht die Woche schon da sein können -.-


----------



## Derulu (19. April 2012)

4/5

facebook killed "the secret war"	...zumindest für den Moment, da zu viel "traffic"

*grrrrr* ich hätte heute doch noch den höchsten Rang erreicht, daraus wird jetzt nix...


----------



## painschkes (19. April 2012)

_2h Wartezeit bei LoL...meh ._._


----------



## aufgeraucht (19. April 2012)

Jordin schrieb:


> wollte mich genüsslich diesem Geister-Thread widmen und was seh ich? Alles weg!



Ich fand es auch sehr bedauerlich. Hatte ich doch gerade einen sehr interessanten Artikel dazu gelesen.
dasgehirn.info
Allerdings hätte auch der nicht mehr die dämonengeschwängerte Schwester erklärt, die von ihrem Mann eine uneheliches Kind bekommt.


----------



## Deathstyle (19. April 2012)

aufgeraucht schrieb:


> Allerdings hätte auch der nicht mehr die dämonengeschwängerte Schwester erklärt, die von ihrem Mann eine uneheliches Kind bekommt.



Jesus?


----------



## Zonalar (19. April 2012)

Deathstyle schrieb:


> Jesus?


----------



## Olliruh (19. April 2012)

Deathstyle schrieb:


> Jesus?



Made my Day


----------



## Reflox (19. April 2012)

Deathstyle schrieb:


> Jesus?



Nein, Jesus wurde nicht von Dämonen geschwängert. 

BT:
Gerade die Custom Map "Haunted Forest" für Left 4 Dead 2 gespielt. Sollte eine Horror Map sein. 1 kleiner "WTF-Moment" hatte es. Sonst war alles meh.


----------



## iShock (19. April 2012)

mein drecks internet. jedes video hängt ständig oder ist nach der hälfte eher ne diashow als ein video 1000/5 -.-


----------



## aufgeraucht (19. April 2012)

iShock schrieb:


> drecks internet. ...eher ne diashow..


drecks Trigger. ... Endlose Dia-Halterahmen, die weiße Leinwand, das Surren des Kühlers und mein stolzer Herr Papa, dessen Sprechgeschwindigkeit JEDE Art von Schlafmitteln überflüssig macht.

Zum Glück lang her, wenngleich seine Videofilme noch immer mit Schlaftabletten-ähnlichem Kommentar unterlegt sind. 3/5 

Edit: ich gebs auf, die Trigger-Erklärung auf Wiki verlinken zu wollen. Man suche nach 'Schlüsselreiz/Trigger' wenns interessiert.


----------



## win3ermute (19. April 2012)

aufgeraucht schrieb:


> Edit: ich gebs auf, die Trigger-Erklärung auf Wiki verlinken zu wollen. Man suche nach 'Schlüsselreiz/Trigger' wenns interessiert.



So? Trigger


----------



## BattleMcStruggle (19. April 2012)

4/5 Fahrradfahrer, die gute 3-4 KMH pro Stunde draufhaben, dabei aber so über die Fahrbahn schwanken, dass man keine Chance hat, vorbeizukommen.
5/5 Von Mitfahrern sitzengelassen zu werden. Tötet sie alle!


----------



## aufgeraucht (19. April 2012)

win3ermute schrieb:


> So? Trigger



Ja, so war es geplant. Allein meine Inkompetenz diesbezüglich stand im Wege


----------



## Konov (19. April 2012)

Dass der Geister-Thread dicht ist weil gewisse Leute sich wieder nicht beherrschen können 4/5


----------



## aufgeraucht (19. April 2012)

BattleMcStruggle schrieb:


> 4/5 Fahrradfahrer, die gute 3-4 KMH pro Stunde draufhaben, dabei aber so über die Fahrbahn schwanken, dass man keine Chance hat, vorbeizukommen.



ich habe noch eine 5/5-Version (als hinterherfahrender Radfahrer)
... dass man keine Chance hat, vorbeizukommen, aber dennoch mitten auf der Kreuzung von einem dritten Radfahrer überholt wird, der dafür komplett brainafk die stark befahrene Autospur benutzt.
mindestens einmal die Woche und ich hoffe jedesmal inständig, es möge mich nicht mit vom Rad reißen, wenn die von einem Auto erfasst werden. 

Edit:
Um es etwas anschaulicher zu machen.. und das bei Feierabendverkehr:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## aufgeraucht (19. April 2012)

Konov schrieb:


> Dass der Geister-Thread dicht ist weil gewisse Leute sich wieder nicht beherrschen können 4/5


Ich bekenne mich teilschuldig.


----------



## Konov (19. April 2012)

aufgeraucht schrieb:


> Ich bekenne mich teilschuldig.



Dich meinte ich im Speziellen eigentlich gar nicht, aber nett dass du wenigstens eine Teilschuld zugibst, das spricht für dich!


----------



## Sh1k4ri (19. April 2012)

Frauen .. 5/5


----------



## Reflox (19. April 2012)

Konov schrieb:


> Dass der Geister-Thread dicht ist weil gewisse Leute sich wieder nicht beherrschen können 4/5



Sorry ganz ehrlich, die Geschichte ist aus irgendwelchen Teilen zusammengewürfelt.

Ich habe fast zu jedem Teil eine Geschichte gefunden die fast den gleichen Kontext hat.

Kannst dich ja im Esotherikforum anmelden wo ich das gefunden habe, da findest genug kranke Hirne die was zusammenspinnen.


----------



## Konov (19. April 2012)

Reflox schrieb:


> Sorry ganz ehrlich, die Geschichte ist aus irgendwelchen Teilen zusammengewürfelt.
> 
> Ich habe fast zu jedem Teil eine Geschichte gefunden die fast den gleichen Kontext hat.
> 
> Kannst dich ja im Esotherikforum anmelden wo ich das gefunden habe, da findest genug kranke Hirne die was zusammenspinnen.



Naja wirklich geglaubt hab ich die Story auch nicht aber ich fands interessant drüber zu quasseln


----------



## Reflox (19. April 2012)

Konov schrieb:


> Naja wirklich geglaubt hab ich die Story auch nicht aber ich fands interessant drüber zu quasseln



Hier bitte:
http://www.esoterikforum.at/forum/index.php

Spinner die Vampire werden möchten und Tierblut wie in Twilight trinken wollen.


> -.- wer behauptet das ich menschen töten will?
> kennst du den film Twighligt biss zum morgen?
> tier blut trinken...naya das ist deine meinung aber vil. ist das auch wirklich krank naya...ist ja nur eine vorstellung!



Umsomehr du da liest, umso grösser ist der Drang die alle zu nem Psychopathen zu schicken. 

BT:
Dass es wieder stockdunkel ist. Ich mag kein unnatürliches Licht <.< 4/5


----------



## Xidish (19. April 2012)

Wieso muss ich meinen Lebenslauf auch noch auf ner Diskette haben -
wo ich momentan kein  derartige Laufwerk eingebaut habe ...   3/5


----------



## Magogan (20. April 2012)

Xidish schrieb:


> Wieso muss ich meinen Lebenslauf auch noch auf ner Diskette haben -
> wo ich momentan kein  derartige Laufwerk eingebaut habe ...   3/5


Mach dir nichts draus, vielleicht ist der auch gar nicht mehr auf der Diskette ... Bei mir sind da mehrmals Daten verloren gegangen ...

Im Moment regt mich nichts auf Oo ...


----------



## Konov (20. April 2012)

Reflox schrieb:


> Hier bitte:
> http://www.esoterikf...forum/index.php



Aber ich wollte doch net in nem Esoterik Forum darüber diskutieren


----------



## Ceiwyn (20. April 2012)

Gibt schon seltsame Menschen. Vor allem der Ufo-Thread ist bemerkenswert.


----------



## tear_jerker (20. April 2012)

das meine freundin es geschafft hat nach 1 woche nachdem ihr laptop neue aufgesetzt wurde(wegen virus) sich schon wieder viren eingefangen hat... 5/5


----------



## bkeleanor (20. April 2012)

Was für Seiten besucht sie den?

Rihanna 1/5


----------



## Deathstyle (20. April 2012)

FREE IPHONE LOL


----------



## tear_jerker (20. April 2012)

bkeleanor schrieb:


> Was für Seiten besucht sie den?
> 
> Rihanna 1/5



keine besonderen, aber sie hat damit nicht gewartet bis windows alle nötigen updates installiert hatte.


----------



## schneemaus (20. April 2012)

Reflox schrieb:


> Hier bitte:
> http://www.esoterikf...forum/index.php



Waaaahahahahahahahahahahahaha, vielen Dank für den Link. Alleine der erste Thread, den ich aufgerufen habe, war schon grandios lustig: "*Vatikan bereitet sich auf Landung Ausserirdischer vor!!"
* Ich hab mich grad nicht mehr einbekommen vor Lachen


----------



## Dracun (20. April 2012)

Ach du scheiße .. hab mal die Warnung von WOT ignoriert .. und ich hätte besser mal net getan .. HILFe .. die glauben dat echt?


----------



## win3ermute (20. April 2012)

Konov schrieb:


> Aber ich wollte doch net in nem Esoterik Forum darüber diskutieren



Ich bin mir sicher, gegen einen neutral formulierten Thread-Eingangspost hat keiner was gegen. Wenn man allerdings direkt mit so einem Trollpost eröffnet und irgendwann unsere religiösen Foren-Fanatiker einsteigen, muß man sich über Gegenwind und unernste Antworten nicht wundern. 

Und das "Esoterik-Forum" ist ganz großes Kino .



Dracun schrieb:


> Ach du scheiße .. hab mal die Warnung von WOT ignoriert .. und ich hätte besser mal net getan .. HILFe .. die glauben dat echt?



Mich kann in der Hinsicht eigentlich wenig überraschen - habe mich früher gerne und oft im Usenet in einem bestimmten Verschwörer-Forum herumgetrieben. Sowas ist übrigens eine prima Diskussions-Lernschule, weil man gezwungen ist, alle Behauptungen möglichst einwandfrei zu widerlegen bzw. seinen Standpunkt zu untermauern; außerdem "Nebelkerzen" zu entlarven und sich nicht vom Thema abbringen zu lassen. Das machst Du ein halbes Jahr mit entsprechend verwirrten Gegnern, hast eine Menge gelernt, was den eigenen Standpunkt und Menschen im Allgemeinen betrifft und hast es mit dem Argumentieren drauf.
Nachteil: Da die meisten etwas verwirrten Leute auf reine Sachlichkeit nicht reagieren, gewöhnt man sich u. U. einen recht scharfen Ton an, den man sich schwerlich wieder abgewöhnt .


----------



## Selor Kiith (20. April 2012)

Kopfschmerzen dank zu früh geweckt worden sein 5/5




Das Esoterik Forum ist allerdings keine gute "Diskussionsplattform", da jene die sich dort anmelden schon der Meinung sind zu Wissen was abgeht und dementsprechend ein wissenschaftlich motivierter Aufklärungsversuch ungefähr so lange überlebt und so nützlich ist wie ein Blatt Löschpapier im Feuer...


----------



## Reflox (20. April 2012)

Selor schrieb:


> Das Esoterik Forum ist allerdings keine gute "Diskussionsplattform", da jene die sich dort anmelden schon der Meinung sind zu Wissen was abgeht und dementsprechend ein wissenschaftlich motivierter Aufklärungsversuch ungefähr so lange überlebt und so nützlich ist wie ein Blatt Löschpapier im Feuer...



Geht ja auch mehr darum über diese "Verwirrten Menschen" zu lachen. Vorallem treiben sich da wahrlich intelligente Mitmenschen herum



> Magie gibt es überhaupt nicht!



Ich glaube, ich hätte dort nach 2 Minuten einen Bann.


----------



## Deathstyle (20. April 2012)

Hahah fuck ist das witzig, dieses Forum ist gebookmarked, gnahaha.
Die geben auch immer so schön nebulös mysteriöse Antworten, köstlich.

Achja mich regt auf das es wieder Wochenende wird und das Wetter entsprechend schlecht wird, fuck you Himmel 3/5.


----------



## Soladra (20. April 2012)

Ich hatte im winter ein Chorkonzert, Das REQUIEM von Mozart. Extrem schwer, extrem lange geübt, extrem Geile Konzerte. Jetzt Hab ich mi heute die CD, auf die ich ewig gewarteet hate, gekauft.... Und hätte am liebsten alles Kaputt gehauen. DIE AUFNAHME IST VERPATZT UND DER ABMISCHER HATS NOCH MEHR VERPATZT!!! Die CD rauscht stellenweise ziehmlich, außer Sophran und Tenor hört man kaum was und das Orchester ist so laut, dasss man dien Text kaum versteht. WIR HABEN FAST EIN GANZEN VERDAMMT ES JAHR GEÜBT, UNS DEN ARSCH AUFGERISSEN UND JETZT IST DIE CD DER LETZTE SCHROTT!! Ich raste rum!!! Aaaaarg!"!! 10/10


----------



## Merianna (20. April 2012)

das es heute morgen in der Deutschprüfung einen total doofen Text gab im Vergleich zu den letzten Jahren, naja hoffe ich hab das beste rausgeholt
5/5


----------



## Konov (21. April 2012)

Merianna schrieb:


> das es heute morgen in der Deutschprüfung einen total doofen Text gab im Vergleich zu den letzten Jahren, naja hoffe ich hab das beste rausgeholt
> 5/5



Hatte heute morgen auch Deutschprüfung, war das zufällig dieselbe? ^^


Was mich aufregt...

die Diablo III Wochenende-Beta die dick angekündigt wird, und dann funzt überhaupt nix wegen den Servern  5/5
Im Deutsch Abi heut morgen nen blöden Fehler gemacht 5/5


----------



## Ogil (21. April 2012)

Ist ja auch als Servertest angekuendigt. Nachdem das Anfangs-Problem geloest war (man muss US als Region einstellen) geht es nun - allerdings gibt es ab und zu disconnects und manchmal muss man einige Mal versuchen, bis man z.B. ein neues Spiel starten kann.


----------



## Deathstyle (21. April 2012)

Bei mir gings wunderbar, bin sogar schon durch und spiel jetzt wieder was anderes 
Wollte aber eh nur wissen ob es auf meinem Laptop läuft.


----------



## Manowar (21. April 2012)

Konov schrieb:


> die Diablo III Wochenende-Beta die dick angekündigt wird, und dann funzt überhaupt nix wegen den Servern  5/5
> Im Deutsch Abi heut morgen nen blöden Fehler gemacht 5/5



Ist doch eine nette Umschreibung für : "Servertest am Wochenende"


----------



## Olliruh (21. April 2012)

*"Woman have always been the primary victims of war. Women lose their husbands, their fathers, their sons in combat." - Hillary Clinton*



WTF


----------



## Ceiwyn (21. April 2012)

Olliruh schrieb:


> *"Woman have always been the primary victims of war. Women lose their husbands, their fathers, their sons in combat." - Hillary Clinton*
> 
> 
> 
> WTF



Ist nix neues, dass die spinnt. Ab in die Klapse.


----------



## Olliruh (21. April 2012)

Soll sie doch die Frauen in den Krieg schicken wenn das nicht so schlimm ist. 
Das ist den Veteranen gegenüber ziemlich respektlos


----------



## Valkris (21. April 2012)

5/5 "Serverstresstests" am Beta-Wochenende und genau die selben Probleme zu Release des Spiels...


----------



## Konov (21. April 2012)

Manowar schrieb:


> Ist doch eine nette Umschreibung für : "Servertest am Wochenende"



Jopp, mehr ist es in der Tat nicht.
Hab mich schon mehrfach, zu verschiedenen Uhrzeiten (Abends, Morgens, Nachmittags) und auf US und Europäischen Server versucht einzuloggen, aber es kommen ausschließlich Fehlermeldungen.
Sowas als Betatest anzukündigen ist eine Frechheit... Server-Überlastung hin oder her. Wenn mans technisch net stemmen kann, sollte man keine leeren Versprechungen machen.


----------



## Merianna (21. April 2012)

Konov schrieb:


> Hatte heute morgen auch Deutschprüfung, war das zufällig dieselbe? ^^



nö mach RS, kein Abi war dann wohl nicht die gleiche


----------



## Konov (21. April 2012)

Merianna schrieb:


> nö mach RS, kein Abi war dann wohl nicht die gleiche



Was ist denn RS?


----------



## Merianna (21. April 2012)

Realschule


----------



## Konov (21. April 2012)

Merianna schrieb:


> Realschule



Achso ok


----------



## win3ermute (21. April 2012)

Daß die Pizza sich nicht durch reines Anbrüllen dazu bewegen lässt, in den Ofen zu kriechen 5/5


----------



## H2OTest (21. April 2012)

das mein video nicht so hinhaut wie es soll -.- 6 GB für 1:10 Full hd video ist doch viel zu viel ! 3/5


----------



## Legendary (21. April 2012)

win3ermute schrieb:


> Daß die Pizza sich nicht durch reines Anbrüllen dazu bewegen lässt, in den Ofen zu kriechen 5/5



Ok...jetzt bin ich endgültig davon überzeugt, dass du nen leichten Dachschaden hast.


----------



## Tilbie (22. April 2012)

Keine Lust auf Schule Morgen 3/5


----------



## iShock (22. April 2012)

Tilbie schrieb:


> Keine Lust auf Schule Arbeit Morgen 3/5



._. naja sollte froh sein das ich arbeit hab auch wenns im grunde ein bezahltes praktikum ist


----------



## Sh1k4ri (22. April 2012)

bezahltes Praktikum findet man auch nicht so oft 

muss morgen auch wieder los, allerdings ist darauf die Woche komplett frei und ich bin an der Ostsee UND das Wetter soll ganz gut werden... daher nur 2/5


----------



## iShock (22. April 2012)

hmm ja ist trotzdem 40 stunden vollzeit x( - naja wenigstens gibs bald den ersten lohn :s


----------



## Konov (22. April 2012)

Tilbie schrieb:


> Keine Lust auf Schule Morgen 3/5



Ich hab keine Schule mehr, dafür Abi Prüfung in Bio morgen früh.
Toi toi toi


----------



## Tilbie (22. April 2012)

Puuuhhhh, wie gut das ich kein Bio mehr hab, war nie so mein Fach


----------



## Dominau (23. April 2012)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> bezahltes Praktikum findet man auch nicht so oft
> 
> muss morgen auch wieder los, allerdings ist darauf die Woche komplett frei und ich bin an der Ostsee UND das Wetter soll ganz gut werden... daher nur 2/5



Machst du nicht ein FSJ? Im Grunde ist das ja ein bezahltes Praktikum 

Btw, hab ganz vergessen das ich garkeinen Ofen mehr hab. Wie mach ich jetzt mein Kräuterbaguett?  3/5


----------



## iShock (23. April 2012)

Mikrowelle ? Oder nen Erdofen im Garten bauen ^^ 


Ich weiß nich was ich tun soll -_- 5/5


----------



## Sh1k4ri (23. April 2012)

Dominau schrieb:


> Machst du nicht ein FSJ? Im Grunde ist das ja ein bezahltes Praktikum



Nicht mehr, aber das musste ich ja auch machen. Ein Praktikum ist doch immer eher in Betrieben, wo man dann auch eine Chance auf ne Festeinstellung bzw Ausbildung hat. Ansonsten könnte man sich ja auch nen normalen Nebenjob suchen, der wird sogar besser bezahlt. (man muss allerdings Versicherung zahlen..)


----------



## Xidish (24. April 2012)

... das Gefühl der Ungeduld ... ~/5

Ich kann es irgendwie nur schwer ertragen, dieses Warten auf die Entscheidung,
ob ich nun den neuen Job bekomme - oder nicht ...


----------



## Ol@f (24. April 2012)

Drölftausend Indizes, Summen-,Maximumsoperatoren in einer kleineren Beweisaufgabe, sodass man beim Rechnen bzw. Abschätzen den Überblick verliert.  4/5


----------



## joerglou (24. April 2012)

Das die Spieler und die Publisher den Programmierern keine Zeit mehr lassen.
Bestes Beispiel SW ToR Das Game hat Potenzial doch die Endgame Spieler haben zuwenig Content und jammern oder spielen schon nicht mehr.
Was aber nicht nur schuld von BW ist. Sondern von uns verwöhnten Gamern immer wieder höre ich bei solchen Games : WOW ist viel besser! 
Was nicht ganz die Wahrheit ist den nach 7 Jahren ist WoW ausgelaugt und sind wir ehrlich bei allen anderen Games sind wir Blizzard verwöhnt. 
Ein gutes Game gerade ein MMORPG braucht Zeit.
Bin ich der einzige der noch weis das vor WOW BC loginserver, Worldserver und sogar Inis regelmässig verbugt waren oder abgestürzt sind ?
Ich denke nicht aber Blizz hat ein allen Games vorraus Kundendienst und zuhören. Und einen Vernünftigen Publisher 

EA hat leider die Angewohnheit spiele schnell und unfertig auf den markt zu bringen bzw das was fehlt wird halt jetzt als dlc nachgepatcht.
HALLLO ich zahle 50-60 Euro für Games mit Onlinezwang die halbfertig sind das wort Relase erst mal 1 Jahr später verdient hätten na super.

Ne klar bin ja auch selber schuld kaufe sie ja trotzdem .... Aber ist es zuviel verlangt das ich als Kunde auch wieder wie einer Behandelt werde ?? 

Ich weis das ist viel aber das regt mich als gamer zur Zeit am meisten auf
aja eins noch ich selber weil ich auch zu verwöhnt bin .....


----------



## Davatar (24. April 2012)

Heute: 5/5


----------



## Jordin (24. April 2012)

letzte Nacht 5/5


----------



## Olliruh (24. April 2012)

RIP IAU  

5/5


----------



## Sh1k4ri (24. April 2012)

Dass meine Freundin die GANZE NÄCHSTE WOCHE auf ner Reise in Spanien(Madrid) ist... 4/5


----------



## Alux (24. April 2012)

Es gibt im Sommer 2 geile Sachen die ich machen will aber hab nur für eine Geld 5/5


----------



## Selor Kiith (24. April 2012)

Menschen ohne Manieren und Anstand... GARRR 5/5

Auch als "Bauarbeiter/in" brauch man sich nicht wie ein wilder Höhlentroll aufführen...


----------



## Legendary (24. April 2012)

Alux schrieb:


> Es gibt im Sommer 2 geile Sachen die ich machen will aber hab nur für eine Geld 5/5



Wenn du nach Tschechien fährst kannst du dir locker beides leisten.


----------



## Dominau (25. April 2012)

Keine MIlch da. Fallen die Cornflakes halt aus. Und meinen Kafffe muss ich eben auch schwarz genißen .. 3/5


----------



## Doofkatze (25. April 2012)

Die GEZ hat mich wieder gefunden, nachdem ich mich im Februar 2012 umgemeldet habe. Vorher habe ich 1,5 Jahre lang nichts gehört, da wir leichte postialische Missverständnisse hatten und Post für mich einfach nicht mehr eingeschmissen wurde.

Nun muss ich spontan knapp 360 Euro abzahlen. Das Ratenzahlungsangebot ist dabei echt lachhaft. Zwar zahle ich 100er Schritten, jedoch wird zum 15.5. zusätzlich das aktuelle Quartal fällig, sodass das schon wieder 150 Euro sind und es keine Möglichkeit gibt (außer in 50er Raten zu zahlen) diese zusätzliche Belastung loszuwerden.

Da war ich endlich froh, meinen PC abgezahlt zu haben, schon gehts weiter ... 5/5


Ein guter Freund hat nun ein wirkliches Problem. Nach seinem Abitur hat er damals angefangen zu studieren in einem recht seltenen und unbekannten Thema (Umwelttechnik), allerdings war es ihm immer zu schwer, da es einfach ganz stark gen Ingeneur geht. So machte er Urlaubssemester, um Stoff nachzuholen und fing danach nochmal an, wo es längst klar war, das er es in der Regelstudienzeit (im Rahmen von Bafög) nicht schaffen wird und somit finanzielle Probleme bekommen wird. Für Aushilfsjobs war er irgendwie nie zu begeistern und musste sich, seitdem wir anderen beiden Freunde ja richtiges Geld verdienen dann immer zurücknehmen. Gleichzeitig hat er aber auch nie eingesehen, wo er es ja nicht zu schaffen scheint dann umzuplanen, da er schließlich viel Zeit und Arbeit in das Studium gesteckt hat und all das nicht aufgeben wollte, es wäre ja dann alles umsonst gewesen. Vor einigen Monaten hat er beschlossen, nun das studieren doch sein zu lassen und eine schulische Ausbildung zu machen, eben in diesem Bereich. Hierzu muss er nun demnächst von uns wegziehen, da nur wenige Schulen diese Ausbildung anbieten. Zu allem Übel ist ihm durch seine Exmatrikulierung das Kindergeld gestrichen worden, wobei er eh schon in wenigen Monaten 25 wird. Und nun steht er da und weiß weder vor uns zurück. All unsere gut gemeinten Ratschläge hat er nicht angenommen (wir wollten, das er aufhört und was anderes macht) und jetzt ist es soweit... 5/5


----------



## Ogil (25. April 2012)

Umwelttechnik ist ein seltenes und unbekanntes Thema? Hmm - aber vielleicht kommt nur mir das nicht so vor, da es das bei uns auch gab und wir diverse Kurse mit den Umwelttechnikern zusammen hatten. Und ja - das ist ein Ingenieurstudiengang, das haette man aber eigentlich auch vorher wissen sollen. Aber wenn es mit dem Studium nicht so klappt wie geplant ist das freilich immer doof.

Ansonsten: Mich regt auf, dass sich meine Erkaeltung nun doch noch so weit verschlechtert hat, dass ich besser zu Hause bleibe. 4/5


----------



## Aun (25. April 2012)

@ doofkatze.
also ich kenne umwelttechnik zb aus magdeburg. ist ein echt bescheidenes studium und eigtl nur was für wirkliche cracks bzw leute die es wollen. habe es damals auch geschmissen, weil es für mich einfach nicht machbar war.
tja das liebeliebe geld. ich hab zb garkein bafög erhalten, weil meine eltern zusammen iwas von wegen 40 euro zu viel verdienen ( da schmeißt dich echt weg).und wer geld haben will, muss nur die augen auf machen. initiativ bewerben, oder eben einfach mal als student beim amt melden. die haben immer kistenweise jobs zu vergeben.

btt: nachdem ich mein neues crosstrail letzten monat hab auswuchten lassen, bekomm ich jetzt schon wieder ein eiern im vorderrad.... 100/5


----------



## Konov (25. April 2012)

Dass mein Bike aller Voraussicht nach am Donnerstag geliefert wird - soweit ich das beurteilen kann.
Und ausgerechnet an dem Tag hab ich Abi Prüfung in Geschichte und bin bis Mittags nicht zuhause. OVER 9 THOUSAAAAAAAND/5

Man die halbe Woche hat man zeit aber am ungünstigsten Tag liefert die DHL.

Wenn ich net daheim bin muss ich das Riesen paket vom Bahnhof abholen... omg


----------



## Feuerkatze (25. April 2012)

Du könntest es ja auspacken und damit nach Hause fahren


----------



## Konov (25. April 2012)

Feuerkatze schrieb:


> Du könntest es ja auspacken und damit nach Hause fahren



Das wird nicht funktionieren weil ich vorher noch das Vorderrad einbauen muss und diverse Einstellungen machen muss. ^^
Aber nette Idee....


Ich hasse es einfach, wenn man nicht 100%ig weiß, wann das Paket kommt - gut das weiß warscheinlich selbst die DHL meistens nicht.
Aber im Moment sieht es echt nach Donnerstag aus, wenn man der Paketverfolgung glauben schenken darf.


----------



## Manaori (25. April 2012)

Der heutige Tag. 

Erst einen Bewohner versorgt bei gefühlten 40 Grad und 100% Luftfeuchtigkeit, mir dabei zwei Stunden fast anhören dürfen, dass ich das sowieso nicht hinkriege und ich gefälligst mal nen festen Mitarbeiter holen soll (bin erst vor zwei Tagen bei ihm eingearbeitet worden), als ich fertig bin von ner Kollegin angemotzt werden, weil ich es tatsächlich wage, die 5 Minuten, die mir bis zur Versorgung des nächsten bleiben, zu nutzen indem ich was esse "Ja, wir haben keine Zeit, uns mal hinzusetzen" - ähm, ich hab die Zeit aber, sonst könnt ich sie mir ja schlecht nehmen. Boah! Und als Bufdi wenn ich mich beschwere bin doch sowieso ich der böse... *narf* 100/5


----------



## Ceiwyn (25. April 2012)

Kommt die DHL bei dir denn zwangsläufig morgens? Bei vielen kommt sie auch erst nachmittags vorbei.


----------



## Konov (25. April 2012)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Kommt die DHL bei dir denn zwangsläufig morgens? Bei vielen kommt sie auch erst nachmittags vorbei.



Naja bei mir kam sie meistens gegen 15 Uhr, manchmal kam sie aber auch schon morgens um 9 oder mittags um 12.

Schätze die haben da keine Regelungen....


----------



## Potpotom (25. April 2012)

Wie die letzten Wochen und Monate... SPON
5/5


----------



## Ol@f (25. April 2012)

Konov schrieb:


> Dass mein Bike aller Voraussicht nach am Donnerstag geliefert wird - soweit ich das beurteilen kann.
> Und ausgerechnet an dem Tag hab ich Abi Prüfung in Geschichte und bin bis Mittags nicht zuhause. OVER 9 THOUSAAAAAAAND/5


Kannst du nicht einen Nachbarn fragen, ob er es annimmt und dann am Briefkasten ein Vermerk hinkleben?

Am Hochschulrechenzentrum haben wir ganz neue PC's bekommen. Die sind jetzt aber so neu, dass es noch keine stabile Linuxversion gibt, wodurch die total lahm und instabil werden. :<  2/5


----------



## Olliruh (25. April 2012)

Die boxen von meinem Laptop sind derbe am rauschen ...


----------



## Ceiwyn (25. April 2012)

Hab grad die Übung im Verwaltungsrecht heute Abend abgesagt. Hab Matschbirne, Husten, Schnupfen und Halskratzen. Dabei wollte ich morgen ne Bike-Tour machen. Immer das gleiche...


----------



## Konov (25. April 2012)

Ol@f schrieb:


> Kannst du nicht einen Nachbarn fragen, ob er es annimmt und dann am Briefkasten ein Vermerk hinkleben?



Das wär noch eine Idee gewesen, aber Paket ist heute wider Erwarten bereits eingetroffen


----------



## iShock (25. April 2012)

der tag und irgendwie alles -_- 5/5


----------



## Saji (25. April 2012)

Petrus. Oder wer auch immer da oben das Wetter macht. Warum um alles in der Welt muss das Wetter an den freien Tagen beschissen sein und wenn man wieder in die Maloche muss scheint die Sonne? Falls ich nach meinem Ableben den Verantwortlichen da oben treffe, hoffe ich, dass er einen guten Zahnarzt hat! 5/5


----------



## Selor Kiith (26. April 2012)

Wenn man 2-3 Stunden spielt und schlicht und ergreifend das speichern vergisst und dann doch durch einen dummen Zufall/Bug/Whatever krepiert...

9 komplette Sektoren erneut kartographieren und den kompletten Plotanfang neuspielen... 5/5


----------



## Doofkatze (26. April 2012)

Hab heut nacht wohl falsch gelegen.


Nu hab ich Nacken, Rücken, Schultern und linker Oberarm.

Zum kotzen!


----------



## Human Ashes (26. April 2012)

Den Zug zur Arbeit verpasst, nächster fährt erst in 2 Stunden, angerufen -> ja... scheiße... brauchst du heute garnicht erst zu kommen



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manaori (26. April 2012)

Streik des KVG in Kiel morgen 5/5 Schön und gut, ich verstehs ja, wenn die höhere Löhne wollen, aber muss das unbedingt auf unserem Rücken ausgetragen werden? Keine Ahnung wie ich morgen von der Arbeit wegkommen soll -.-


----------



## Selor Kiith (26. April 2012)

Manaori schrieb:


> Streik des KVG in Kiel morgen 5/5 Schön und gut, ich verstehs ja, wenn die höhere Löhne wollen, aber muss das unbedingt auf unserem Rücken ausgetragen werden? Keine Ahnung wie ich morgen von der Arbeit wegkommen soll -.-



Zum einen: Auf wessen sonst?


Zum anderen: Wann sollen sie es denn sonst machen?

Oder muss das "auf unserem Rücken" als "Ich will das nicht, weil's mir nicht passt" interpretiert werden?


----------



## Potpotom (26. April 2012)

Das "Theater" um Timoschenko.
5/5


----------



## aufgeraucht (26. April 2012)

Palomino12, der Linkspammer 3/5


----------



## Ceiwyn (26. April 2012)

Potpotom schrieb:


> Das "Theater" um Timoschenko.
> 5/5



Tja, um Brad Manning gibts kein Theater, obwohl der auch in extremen Haftbedingungen sitzt. Aber gut, Janukowitsch ist ja pro-russisch und daher automatisch schlecht und USA ist ja Westen und daher automatisch gut...


----------



## win3ermute (26. April 2012)

aufgeraucht schrieb:


> Palomino12, der Linkspammer 3/5



Demnächst wohl eher Palomino13


----------



## Renox1 (26. April 2012)

Mount and Blade: Warband


----------



## Tilbie (26. April 2012)

Das der Tag so kurz ist! 4/5


----------



## H2OTest (26. April 2012)

Mw3 wochende funkt noch nicht -.- 4/5

edit : fuck you steam 5/5 jetzt hab ich es deinstalliert und dann sagt er mir ohhh jetzt haste doch n f2p wochenende -.-


----------



## Reflox (26. April 2012)

Kaufen ist das Zauberwort 

In 2 Wochen muss ich mein Abschlussporjekt abgeben, habe aber fast keine Zeit 5/5


----------



## Selor Kiith (27. April 2012)

RTL hat mit seinem Bericht zu 'Planetary Resources' und deren Pläne ein neues Tiefstniveau erreicht... besonders der letzte Satz (ungefähr)"[...] aber ist es denn überhaupt rechtens aus dem Weltall Kapital zu schlagen" 5/5


----------



## Manaori (27. April 2012)

Selor schrieb:


> Zum einen: Auf wessen sonst?
> 
> 
> Zum anderen: Wann sollen sie es denn sonst machen?
> ...



OCh mei... ich darf mich aber drüber aufregen dass das für mich ein echtes Problem darstellt, oder? Klar kann ich es verstehen irgendwie, aber das ändert nichts daran, dass es ärgerlich bis problematisch ist für manche... Und das sind dann aber meistens die, die mit den Tarifverhandlungen nix zu tun haben und trotzdem die Probleme ausbaden dürfen. Nicht, dass ich eine bessere Lösung hätte, das sage ich gleich dazu, aber es ist meines Empfindens nach ein wenig unfair.... weils immer die ausbaden dürfen, die's im Prinzip nicht betrifft.


----------



## HitotsuSatori (27. April 2012)

Meine Mutter klaut mir jedes Mal meine Teetasse vom Schreibtisch. >.<


----------



## NoHeroIn (27. April 2012)

Eine Wohnung hier im Haus wird renoviert. Gestern haben die bis 22 Uhr gebohrt und gehämmert und jetzt schon wieder siet 6 Stunden. Ich werd wahnsinnig. 5/5


----------



## Kamsi (27. April 2012)

http://www.stern.de/politik/deutschland/vorteil-fuer-hochqualifizierte-blue-card-soll-fachkraefte-nach-deutschland-locken-1819472.html

und wieder einwanderer samt familienpack statt ausbildung und förderung von deutschen 

politiker *facepalm*


----------



## Ceiwyn (27. April 2012)

> Die Piraten bezeichnen ihre Ortsvereine und Arbeitsgruppen wie militärische Kampfverbände, Crews und Squads – Bezeichnungen aus dem Computerrollenspiel World of Warcraft.



Ich bin zwar kein Piratenwähler, aber ein bisschen mehr Seriösität würde ich mir trotzdem von selbsternannten Qualitätsmedien wie Der Zeit wünschen...


----------



## Reflox (27. April 2012)

Was denn? Ich habe gestern mit meinem Delta Force Squad Bin Laden gelegt. Ich seh da dein Problem nicht. 

Langeweile :c 1/5


----------



## Ogil (27. April 2012)

Kamsi schrieb:


> http://www.stern.de/...en-1819472.html
> 
> und wieder einwanderer samt familienpack statt ausbildung und förderung von deutschen


Als ob das eine Verbesserung darstellen wuerde. Bisher hat man es kaum geschafft hochqualifizierte Fachkraefte anzulocken - da wird man das mit niedrigeren Lohnschwellen erst recht nicht schaffen. Das Problem ist doch, dass niemand nach Deutschland will. Wenn ich in D. eine gefragte Fachkraft bin, dann bin ich das auch in anderen Laendern in denen mir mehr vom Gehalt uebrig bleibt (um es nach Hause zu schicken) und wo mir weniger dummer Fremdenhass entgegen schlaegt.


----------



## zoizz (27. April 2012)

GW2-Server .... gnaaarf. 5/5


----------



## tonygt (27. April 2012)

zoizz schrieb:


> GW2-Server .... gnaaarf. 5/5



Suprise


----------



## Ceiwyn (28. April 2012)

Ogil schrieb:


> und wo mir weniger dummer Fremdenhass entgegen schlaegt.



Deutschland ist tief in seinem Kern und in seinen Institutionen und Behörden leider noch immer ein zutief braunes Land. Wenn man sich die Hysterie anschaut, mit der linke Gewalt verfolgt wird und die Inkompetenz, durch die rechte Gewalt toleriert wird, kann man zu keinem anderen Schluss kommen.


----------



## Kamsi (28. April 2012)

Ogil schrieb:


> und wo mir weniger dummer Fremdenhass entgegen schlaegt.



in den letzten 10 jahren bekam ich mehr hass von fremden imigranten ohne grund obwohl ich den nie was getan habe nichtmal angeschaut böse oder so - also eher andersrum.
und es ist halt für die politiker einfacher von auswärts einzukaufen als in deutschland zuförden


----------



## zoizz (28. April 2012)

Lasst doch diese dämliche politische Diskussion, ihr lernt es echt nicht. Wie dummes Brot, rennt immer wieder vor die Wand in der Hoffnung, die Wand gibt plötzlich nach.

Und falls ihr über dieses Thema gerne philosophiert, macht erstmal eine Auslandserfahrung, wie in anderen Ländern Nationalbewusstsein gelebt wird.

Ende hier.


Weiter hier:

Nach ein paar Beta-Stunden sind jetzt Server wieder voll - kein Draufkommen mehr .... 4/5


----------



## heinzelmännchen (28. April 2012)

Da ist mal so nen geiles Wetter und Wochenende, und was passiert? Ich bin krank 55555/5 -.-


----------



## Konov (28. April 2012)

Ich kann Kamsi schon verstehen: Wenn es in Deutschland nicht mal möglich ist, alle Deutschen in Lohn und Brot zu bringen, werden immer mehr Einwanderungsprogramme, ob Green, Blue oder sonstwas-Card es auch nicht besser machen.
Man sollte lieber an der Wurzel des Problems anfangen, dem maroden Bildungssystem, wo kein Schwein mehr Bock hat sich mit Naturwissenschaften auseinanderzusetzen, weils einem madig gemacht wird.


----------



## Selor Kiith (28. April 2012)

Konov schrieb:


> wo kein Schwein mehr Bock hat sich mit Naturwissenschaften auseinanderzusetzen, weils einem madig gemacht wird.




Das ist Bullshit...
Es liegt nicht daran, dass es irgendwie z.B. in den Schulen "madig" gemacht werden würde... es liegt daran, dass wir in einer Gesellschaft leben wo Gutes Aussehen, "Spaß" und 15 Minuten Ruhm mehr bedeuten als die Erfindung des Rades...


Die, die sich trotzallem für NaWi interessieren, werden es so oder so machen, sie werden allerdings vielleicht nicht in Deutschland bleiben, wegen Löhne etc.


Edit: Ich will damit nicht unbedingt das Bildungssystem verteidigen, nur der Punkt störte mich grad


----------



## Alux (28. April 2012)

Sonnenbrand 5/5

irgendwie will niemand Kino gehen 6/5


----------



## Konov (28. April 2012)

Selor schrieb:


> Das ist Bullshit...
> Es liegt nicht daran, dass es irgendwie z.B. in den Schulen "madig" gemacht werden würde... es liegt daran, dass wir in einer Gesellschaft leben wo Gutes Aussehen, "Spaß" und 15 Minuten Ruhm mehr bedeuten als die Erfindung des Rades...



Das ist mindestens genauso viel Bullshit.
Nur weil es dich in der Schule interessiert hat, kann ich dir trotzdem 100%ig versprechen, dass 9 von 10 Jugendlichen keinen Bock auf Mathe & Co. haben, weil es in der Schule falsch beigebracht wird.


----------



## Selor Kiith (28. April 2012)

Man kann ja Analysis und Wahrscheinlichkeitsrechnung demnächst von Snoop Dog rappen lassen, vielleicht interessiert es sie ja dann...


----------



## Ol@f (28. April 2012)

Konov schrieb:


> Nur weil es dich in der Schule interessiert hat, kann ich dir trotzdem 100%ig versprechen, dass 9 von 10 Jugendlichen keinen Bock auf Mathe & Co. haben, weil es in der Schule falsch beigebracht wird.


Unverständlich. :< Bei mir war es damals so, dass wir uns gerade in Mathe (und in ein paar anderen Fächern) letzten Endes alles selber beibringen mussten. Das Problem an der Sache ist, dass einige das nicht wollen, weil sie vorher evtl zu verwöhnt wurden und nach einiger Zeit dann aber auch nicht mehr können. Der Lehrer hat dann (wenn nötig) soweit geholfen,dass es wieder möglich war, selbstständig weiterzukommen. Mir hat es soweit geholfen, dass ich dadurch immer interessierter war, Probleme selbstständig zu lösen (was ja heutzutage auch nicht mehr so selbstverständlich ist), sodass ich den (mathematischen)Schulstoff in kürzester Zeit durchgenommen hatte.

Deshalb halte ich Frontalunterricht erstmal nicht für verkehrt. Schließlich muss man als Schüler die Leistung bringen, die erwartet wird. Die Motivation des Stoffes kommt dann von selbst. In Bio hatte ich dagegen das komplette Gegenteil. Texte wurden gelesen und diese dann ewig lang besprochen und dann noch dazu zig Beispiele gemacht. Da wurde alles so langsam durchgekaut, dass man gar keine Lust hatte irgendwas zu machen. Einerseits musste man bei so einer vorgehensweise nicht mehr selber denken, andererseits wusste man, dass man den Stoff eines Quartals an einem Tag pauken kann...

Nebenbei Mathe ist keine Naturwissenschaft, sondern vielmehr eine Strukturwissenschaft!


----------



## Reflox (28. April 2012)

Ich mag Mathe nicht. Habe ich noch nie und werde ich auch nie.

Und gerade darum: Matheprüfung ohne zu verstanden haben was ich überhaupt tun muss. 5/5


----------



## Konov (28. April 2012)

Selor schrieb:


> Man kann ja Analysis und Wahrscheinlichkeitsrechnung demnächst von Snoop Dog rappen lassen, vielleicht interessiert es sie ja dann...



Das meine ich gar nicht.

Du weißt bestimmt, dass du als Ingenieur später nicht den ganzen Tag Analysis und Warscheinlichkeitsrechnung hoch und runter orgelst.
In der Schule wird einem aber suggeriert, dass genau das der Fall ist.

Ist doch kein Wunder dass sich keiner für Naturwissenschaften begeistern kann, wenn sie einem in der Schule auf einem total singulären Niveau eingehämmert werden.

Stattdessen könnte man dem Vorbild anderer Europäischer Länder folgen, in denen bereits in der frühen Jugend jeder einzelne die Möglichkeit bekommt, praktische Erfahrungen zu sammeln um herauszufinden, was ihm liegt und diese Dinge dann zu fördern. Hätte mich jemand mit 13 oder 14 versucht dafür zu begeistern, wäre sicher einiges anders gelaufen. Das deutsche Bildungssystem ist kompliziert, uneinheitlich, pädagogisch destruktiv und völlig veraltet.

Am Ende macht jeder nur noch, was er will, was in Deutschland in den meisten Fällen eben auf alles andere als Naturwissenschaften hinausläuft.


----------



## aufgeraucht (28. April 2012)

Reflox schrieb:


> Ich mag Mathe nicht.



Wenn auch eher untypisch fürs weibliche Geschlecht - ich mochte Mathe. Zwar ist der Matheunterricht über zwanzig Jahre her, aber mein Verständnis für Zahlen reicht noch, um bis 17 zu zählen. Exakt das ist die Anzahl der Kranken-/Polizeiwagen, die an der Straße 200m weiter vorbei fuhr an diesem Abend. Baumblütenfest .. das brandenburgische Oktoberfest. Hier gehts net um Bier, sondern um Obstwein. In MASSEN.
(bin letztes Jahr in einen Zug gestiegen, der aus dem Baumblütenfest-Nest kam und Richtung Berlin weiterfuhr. 10 Promille in der Atemluft, Erbrochenes und Scherben. 5/5)


----------



## aufgeraucht (28. April 2012)

Konov schrieb:


> Das deutsche Bildungssystem ist kompliziert, uneinheitlich, pädagogisch destruktiv und völlig veraltet.



Ich hasse es! Aber ich sag es dennoch: THIS! Lange genug mit einem Grundschul-Student/Referendar/Lehrer zusammengelebt.


----------



## painschkes (28. April 2012)

_Kann mich für keine Handyhülle/tasche entscheiden... 1/5_


----------



## aufgeraucht (28. April 2012)

@painschkes

Ich auch nicht. Deswegen leb ich seit 1998 ohne. Ausser nen paar Kratzer gibts auch nichts nennenswertes zu berichten aus dem "oben-ohne-Leben"


----------



## Selor Kiith (28. April 2012)

Konov schrieb:


> In der Schule wird einem aber suggeriert, dass genau das der Fall ist.



Ohne erstmal auf den Rest einzugehen sage ich dir hierzu das du hier einfach nur nen Scheiß Lehrer hast/hattest...


Meine Mathelehrer haben NIE sowas verlauten lassen oder auch nur angedeutet, dass es so sein kann...


----------



## Konov (28. April 2012)

Selor schrieb:


> Ohne erstmal auf den Rest einzugehen sage ich dir hierzu das du hier einfach nur nen Scheiß Lehrer hast/hattest...
> 
> 
> Meine Mathelehrer haben NIE sowas verlauten lassen oder auch nur angedeutet, dass es so sein kann...



Es mag auch gute Lehrer geben aber ich hatte einige gute und einige schlechte (meiner Meinung nach).
Ich bin aber kein Querschnitt der Gesellschaft. ^^

Es ist nicht nur ein Problem der Lehrkräfte sondern viel mehr ein problem als Gesamtes. Das ganze System ist veraltet.


----------



## Ol@f (28. April 2012)

aufgeraucht schrieb:


> Wenn auch eher untypisch fürs weibliche Geschlecht - ich mochte Mathe.


Das größte Nachwuchstalent ist Deutsch*e*. Bezüglich "Mathe" in der Schule. Mit Mathematik hat das erstmal kaum was zu tun, aber es wird der erste Versuch gewagt, etwas abstrakteres Denken näher zu bringen und das schadet in keinem Beruf.


----------



## Xidish (28. April 2012)

Es ist langes Wochenende - Sommerwetter pur ...
Und Ihr habt nix Besseres zu tun, als Euch über Lehrer und Fächer etc. auszutauschen/aufzuregen? oo   



Ok Eines habe ich aber auch noch dazu:


Konov schrieb:


> Es ist nicht nur ein Problem der Lehrkräfte sondern viel mehr ein problem als Gesamtes. Das ganze System ist veraltet.


Was uns diese ständigen Reformen gebracht haben, bekommen wir/Ihr heute zu spüren.
Über das Ergebnis regt Ihr Euch auf.
Somit liegt es nicht unbedingt an einem veraltetem System!


----------



## Konov (28. April 2012)

Xidish schrieb:


> Es ist langes Wochenende - Sommerwetter pur ...
> Und Ihr habt nix Besseres zu tun, als Euch über Lehrer und Fächer etc. auszutauschen/aufzuregen? oo



Naja aufregen ist nicht ganz richtig... hab zu gute Laune um mich aufzuregen


----------



## aufgeraucht (28. April 2012)

..


----------



## aufgeraucht (28. April 2012)

Ol@f schrieb:


> etwas abstrakteres Denken


Die einen nennen mich 'Erklär-Bär', da Dank Abstraktion die perfekten Vergleiche gelingen, die anderen einen Nerd ("na danke, das hätteste dir sparen können. Weiß ich selbst.)

Update: Kranken-/Polizeiwagen Nr. 24 rauscht vorbei. Rettungshubschrauber knattert in der Luft. Brauch morgen unbedingt ne lokale Tageszeitung. Bissel Drama muss sein.


----------



## myadictivo (29. April 2012)

aktuelle schichtplanung : freitag spät - samstag früh - sonntag spät - montag früh

volle punktzahl auf der "sowas regt mich auf" skala..aber kann ja froh sein, dass kein später spätdienst dabei ist der noch länger geht als der reguläre spät


----------



## Ceiwyn (29. April 2012)

Ich höre nie wieder auf gutgemeinte Ratschläge. Bin seit fünf Tagen erkältet. Der eine Arzt sagt, ich soll mal Paracetamol nehmen, andere sagen, ich soll an die frische Luft gehen. Seitdem geht es mir immer schlechter. Hab nun fast schon Fieber bekommen... das nächste mal höre ich auf niemanden. Nur auf meine innere Stimme, die sagt: Außer zwei Tage mein Zimmer, mein Bett und meinen PC brauche ich nichts, um gesund zu werden.


----------



## Konov (29. April 2012)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Ich höre nie wieder auf gutgemeinte Ratschläge. Bin seit fünf Tagen erkältet. Der eine Arzt sagt, ich soll mal Paracetamol nehmen, andere sagen, ich soll an die frische Luft gehen. Seitdem geht es mir immer schlechter. Hab nun fast schon Fieber bekommen... das nächste mal höre ich auf niemanden. Nur auf meine innere Stimme, die sagt: Außer zwei Tage mein Zimmer, mein Bett und meinen PC brauche ich nichts, um gesund zu werden.



Jo, vorallem der ganze Medikamente Quatsch... mir wurde schon soviel empfohlen wenn ich mal ne Erkältung oder Kopfschmerzen oder sonst was hatte.
Alles geht am besten von alleine weg bei mir. ^^


----------



## Manowar (30. April 2012)

Ich bin mir nicht sicher, ob ich das Champions League Finale sehen kann..

Ich bin zu dem we bei einer Bekannten zum Bday eingeladen. (Ne Frau, wo mein Cousin ran will)
Dann fragte ich vorsichtig nach, ob man denn das Spiel sehen könne, die Antwort darauf:
"Ne ich kanns net haben.... Wenn jemand lieber fussball guckt hab ich nix dagegen. Aber net an meinem gebu bei mir wo sich dann alle genervt fuehln un keiner lust drauf hat un ich eig mein gebu feiern un net unter gegroehle ine mannschaft anfeuern will... Dann guck fussball mit ***** in der stadt oder bei *****. Mir wurscht... Ich geh jetzt ins bett. Komm grad vom festival un bin muede. Gute nacht"

<- Dezent angepisst


----------



## Potpotom (30. April 2012)

An einem Brückentag im Büro zu stecken und die Welt zu verfluchen...
5/5


----------



## Jordin (30. April 2012)

GW2 Beta 5/5


----------



## orkman (30. April 2012)

Konov schrieb:


> Jo, vorallem der ganze Medikamente Quatsch... mir wurde schon soviel empfohlen wenn ich mal ne Erkältung oder Kopfschmerzen oder sonst was hatte.
> Alles geht am besten von alleine weg bei mir. ^^




ohja paracetamol is ja soooooo boese ... das ist nur sowas wie aspirin ... und von aspirin wird man nicht kraenker ... ausser in gewissen faellen ... die bei dir aber nicht zutreffen duerften


----------



## Magogan (30. April 2012)

Acer "Kundensupport" ... 9 Minuten angerufen und man hat sich nur das Problem angehört und mich weitergeleitet - und zwar in die Warteschleife - deswegen auch 9 Minuten - für 1,49 pro Minute -.- 5/5

Muss man eigentlich auch den vollen Betrag zahlen, wenn man in der Warteschleife ist?


----------



## Selor Kiith (30. April 2012)

Xenon Sektor 347 5/5 

Andere Sektoren fallen mehr als schnell vor meiner mächtigen Osaka und sind erstmal befriedet nur in diesem verdammten Sektor springen mir alle 2-3 Minuten mehrere Xenon Qs hinein...
Und diese Idiotische KI schickt meine zweite Staffel immer schön weit auseinander so, dass eine Korvette nach der anderen abgepflückt werden kann und am ende mein Greif verzweifelt den Heldentod stirbt...


----------



## Davatar (30. April 2012)

Selor schrieb:


> Xenon Sektor 347 5/5
> 
> Andere Sektoren fallen mehr als schnell vor meiner mächtigen Osaka und sind erstmal befriedet nur in diesem verdammten Sektor springen mir alle 2-3 Minuten mehrere Xenon Qs hinein...
> Und diese Idiotische KI schickt meine zweite Staffel immer schön weit auseinander so, dass eine Korvette nach der anderen abgepflückt werden kann und am ende mein Greif verzweifelt den Heldentod stirbt...


Was zockst Du da eigentlich für ein Spiel?


----------



## Ogil (30. April 2012)

Ich vermute mal X3 bzw. einen der Ableger davon.


----------



## Konov (30. April 2012)

Zwischenmenschliche Beziehungen.... wenn man einfach keine Lust mehr hat auf bestimmte Personen und dann umfassend jedem Honk jeden Furz erklären muss, warum dies und das und hin und her.... komme mir vor wie in einer Folge GZSZ 5/5


----------



## Selor Kiith (30. April 2012)

Davatar schrieb:


> Was zockst Du da eigentlich für ein Spiel?






Ogil schrieb:


> Ich vermute mal X3 bzw. einen der Ableger davon.


X3 Terran Conflict, also ja


----------



## win3ermute (1. Mai 2012)

Ahramanyu, die olle Spaßbremse   !


----------



## Manowar (1. Mai 2012)

win3ermute schrieb:


> Ahramanyu, die olle Spaßbremse  !



Ich dachte bei der schroten Schrift, dass ich wieder Pause hätte 
Du bekommst übrigens 50Euro von mir, wenn du es schaffst, vor meinem Fenster zu stehen.


----------



## Ogil (1. Mai 2012)

Nachdem das Finden neuer Freunde fuer Gevatter win3ermute gescheitert wurde, muss ich mir wohl wieder den Pflegerkittel anziehen 5/5!


----------



## win3ermute (1. Mai 2012)

Ogil schrieb:


> [...] muss ich mir wohl wieder den Pflegerkittel anziehen 5/5!



Hol mir einen Kaffee, Sklave! Ahra ist nicht mal im IRC, damit man den anmaulen könnte   !


----------



## Manowar (1. Mai 2012)

Und es geht wieder von vorne los..
Ich will mich vollkritzeln lassen, hab aber keinen schimmer, was und wohin 5/5


----------



## Reflox (1. Mai 2012)

Call of Duty: Black Ops 2 spielt in der Zukunft. /5


----------



## Tilbie (1. Mai 2012)

Keine Lust auf Schule morgen 4/5


----------



## Sh1k4ri (1. Mai 2012)

Reflox schrieb:


> Call of Duty: Black Ops 2 spielt in der Zukunft. /5



Wowiewas?


----------



## Aun (2. Mai 2012)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Wowiewas?







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=x3tedlWs1XY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Aun (2. Mai 2012)

doppelpost


----------



## Xidish (2. Mai 2012)

Gut, richtig aufregen tut es mich nicht - empfinde es aber doch recht störend ...

daß seit gestern der Upload bei Directupload mal wieder nicht geht. 3/5


----------



## Konov (2. Mai 2012)

Xidish schrieb:


> Gut, richtig aufregen tut es mich nicht - empfinde es aber doch recht störend ...
> 
> daß seit gestern der Upload bei Directupload mal wieder nicht geht. 3/5



Grad selbst ein Bild hochgeladen, geht!


----------



## Selor Kiith (2. Mai 2012)

Ich krieg ST:TNG - A Final Unity nicht zum laufen ... GRR/5


----------



## orkman (2. Mai 2012)

lol patch ohne neuen champ (varus) dafuer den behinderten beobachter modus ... die streams sind cooler ... da sieht man wenigstens professionnelle spieler ... auch wenn manche von denen manchmal behindert spielen


----------



## Xidish (2. Mai 2012)

Konov schrieb:


> Grad selbst ein Bild hochgeladen, geht!


Hmm, mit dem IE ging es vorhin auch - nur nicht mit meinem Firefox.


----------



## Selor Kiith (2. Mai 2012)

Selor schrieb:


> Ich krieg ST:TNG - A Final Unity nicht zum laufen ... GRR/5



Das Spiel läuft nun...


Zumindest solange bis ich zur Taktischen Station wechsel... dann gibt es einen DOS/4GW Professional Error und in der DOSBox Konsole speiht der mir nur "Error: Can't run code on this page" aus...

Kennt sich da vielleicht irgendwer besser mit aus und weiß rein zufällig eine Lösung?


----------



## tonygt (2. Mai 2012)

orkman schrieb:


> lol patch ohne neuen champ (varus) dafuer den behinderten beobachter modus ... die streams sind cooler ... da sieht man wenigstens professionnelle spieler ... auch wenn manche von denen manchmal behindert spielen



Der Spectators Mode ist ziemlich cool, vor allem da es jetzt viel öfter Shoutcaster geben wird. Ausserdem man selbst bei Events, wie heute Abend von CLG.eu gegen Sk spielt, Spectaten kann und seinen Leuten in der Friend List über die Schulter schauen kann, was ich sehr praktisch finde da man so Leuten besser Tipps geben kann. Deswegen finde ich den Patch ziemlich genial, lieber neue Features oder Maps als andauernd neue Champs.
Der Grund dafür das Varus in diesem Patch noch nicht kommt dürfe der selbe sein warum auch das neue Item noch nicht kommt. Es braucht einfach noch deutlich mehr Zeit um das ganze zu balancen, weil mit dem derzeitigen Skillset wäre Varus einfach nur OP.


----------



## Tilbie (2. Mai 2012)

Wespe im Zimmer 2/5.
There's the door, you're free to leave.


----------



## Ceiwyn (2. Mai 2012)

Ich hasse den organisatorischen Aufwand an der Uni. Muss morgen in zig Büros latschen um mir zig Scheine abzuholen, muss vielleicht noch mal zu den Hexen ins Prüfungsamt und bekomme mit viel Glück die Infos, die ich so dringend brauche.


----------



## iShock (2. Mai 2012)

das ich wahrscheinlich am wochende krank im bett liegen darf fuuu -_- 5/5


----------



## Manowar (3. Mai 2012)

Mein Paket ist nicht gekommen.. gnarg!


----------



## Manowar (3. Mai 2012)

Da fragt man die von der Post, ob sie unter DPD läuft, da sagt sie nein "Ich bin für euch DPD, mehr kommt nicht".
Ich komm her, reg mich auf und in dem Moment steht der DPD Typ vor der Tür


----------



## Davatar (3. Mai 2012)

SQL Reporting Services: 5/5


----------



## Knallfix (3. Mai 2012)

Selor schrieb:


> Das Spiel läuft nun...
> 
> 
> Zumindest solange bis ich zur Taktischen Station wechsel... dann gibt es einen DOS/4GW Professional Error und in der DOSBox Konsole speiht der mir nur "Error: Can't run code on this page" aus...
> ...



Guck mal hier rein:
http://board.ostfc.de/thread.php?postid=1208208

Da wird der Absturz erwähnt und was man gegen machen kann.


----------



## iShock (3. Mai 2012)

Halsschmerzen 5/5 und die gehn net wesch :<


----------



## aufgeraucht (4. Mai 2012)

Ich habe eine Einladung in den Biergarten von jemanden, zu dem ich ein eher kritisches Verhältnis habe. Dummerweise habe ich das wohl selbst mit einer sms und zuviel Maibowle am Maifeiertag angezettelt. 5/5 weil ich nicht weiß, ob ich das jetzt durchziehe oder absage.


----------



## Olliruh (4. Mai 2012)

zuviele leute zu treffen & zu wenig zeit.. 3/5

entscheidungsproblem 5/5


----------



## Aswin2009 (4. Mai 2012)

amazon 5/5

vor drei tagen bestellt immer noch nix losgeschickt worden...es nervt


----------



## aufgeraucht (4. Mai 2012)

Olliruh schrieb:


> entscheidungsproblem 5/5


Meine Sms ist raus, bereit für ein kurzes Treffen, auch wenn ich nicht sonderlich entspannt bei dem Gedanken bin. Halbes Jahr Sendepause seit meinem "Sorry, meine Gefühle sind eher freundschaftlicher Natur". 

Ich wünsch dir ein besseres Gefühl bei deiner Entscheidung.


----------



## Legendary (4. Mai 2012)

Olliruh schrieb:


> zuviele leute zu treffen & zu wenig zeit.. 3/5
> 
> entscheidungsproblem 5/5



Ja der Bubi hat ein wirklich schweres Leben...ach gottchen. Wärst mal nicht so lange in unserem geliebten Bayern gewesen, dann hättest jetzt mehr Zeit gehabt um deine Leute zu treffen.


Olli 1/5


----------



## Olliruh (4. Mai 2012)

aufgeraucht schrieb:


> Ich wünsch dir ein besseres Gefühl bei deiner Entscheidung.



Danke ich hoffe ich entscheid mich richtig. 

 Naja es geht darum das ich meinen besten Freund & 2 Freundinnen treffen will.
Problem ist das mein bester Freund in Essen wohnt .. damit sich das alles lohnt müsste ich schon 1 1/2 tage in Essen bleiben (Nachmittags hin ,Abends feiern,Nachmittags wieder zurück) und damit bleibt kaum Zeit für anderes weil ich heute Abend auf unserer Vofi arbeiten muss... 
Da bleibt nicht viel zeit...und meinem besten Freund sag ich ja für irgendeine Ische nicht ab... 
meh naja das ist ja nicht die einzige entscheidung die ich zu treffen hab :s


----------



## aufgeraucht (4. Mai 2012)

Olliruh schrieb:


> meh naja das ist ja nicht die einzige entscheidung die ich zu treffen hab :s



Ich würde dir eine abnehmen. Meine Biergartenzusage wurde nicht beantwortet, ich habe Zeit. Ich nehm an, der Ton meiner Sms erfüllte wieder alle Kriterien eines Sozial-Kontakte-Killers. Offenbar schafft es mein treff-unwilliges Unterbewusstsein, geheime, aber eben auch lesbare Zeichen zwischen die Zeilen zu setzen. Darin bin ich wirklich gut, wenn auch ungewollt.
Vielleicht sollte ich regelmäßig einige Psychopilze oder sonstige Drogen einnehmen und mein Leben meinem Unterbewusstsein überlassen. Das scheint mir die besseren Entscheidungen zu treffen, als mein konfektioniertes Bewusstsein.


----------



## Olliruh (4. Mai 2012)

Magst du per PM schreiben ?


----------



## aufgeraucht (4. Mai 2012)

Ich gebs ja nur widerwillig zu, aber ein wenig ärgert mich die ausbleibende Reaktion auf meine sms. _Obwohl _es eigentlich das ist, was ich wollte.

Das bringt mich zu einem anderen Thema. Regte nicht mich, sondern meine Kollegin auf.
Wir verließen heute gemeinsam das Dienstgebäude und trafen einen Kollegen von der IT-Abteilung vorm Eingang. Meine Kollegin sagte: "Tschuldigung, war mein Fehler heute vormittag. Ich wollte den Hörer an meine Kollegin weitergeben und bin auf die Auflegetaste gekommen." Der IT-Mensch fragt: "Und haben Sie das Problen lösen können?". Ich sag: "Ja, war wie Weihnachten, als die 268 eMailadressen aus der xlms-Datei im Outlook auftauchten. 'Namen', 'Definieren' und so weiter. Nur der hauseigene Mailserver lässt offenbar keine Verteilerliste mit mehr als 100 Einträgen zu ... bla bla". IT-Mensch: "Bla.. bla". 'Schönes Wochende' usw. Kollegin und ich gehen weiter: "Der hat dich angeschaut, die ganze Zeit. Nur dich angeguckt, hab ich genau gesehen! Bin ich schon so alt? Nur dich angeguckt. Vielleicht steht der auf blond! (drölfmio/5)" (Midlife crises). "Nene, Haarfarbe is ihm egal. Der steht auf Nerds." "Hö?"
War zu köstlich - nachdem ich mir den ganzen Tag ihre Liebeseskapaden mit dem Hausmeister angehört habe (2/5)


----------



## HitotsuSatori (5. Mai 2012)

Die ganze Woche ist tolles warmes Wetter. Heute findet die Museumsnacht statt und es muss natürlich kalt sein und regnen. 100/5


----------



## Olliruh (5. Mai 2012)

Hab mal ne pm raus geschickt kannst ja mal gucken wenn du lust hast


----------



## ego1899 (6. Mai 2012)

Aud dem Weg zum Auswärtsspiel und anschließender Saisonabschlussfeier...
Um dann zu erfahren das die beste mit 19 Jahren Leukämie bekommen hat...

5²/5


----------



## Lari (6. Mai 2012)

Entscheidendes Auswärts-Spiel der Alemannia und man selbst hilft auf einer Konfirmation aus: 1/5
Dass die Buskarten Aachen -> München nur 20 Euro gekostet hätten und die Eintrittskarten spendiert wurden: 4/5


----------



## Manowar (6. Mai 2012)

wtf..
Ich hatte jeden Tag vom 16. zum 20. penibel geplant.
16. zu meinem Cousin und in Ruhe einen trinken.
17. zu einem Pärchen das ich jetzt ne kleine Weile ausm Netz kenne -> haben üblen Zoff. Er macht mit der Ex rum. Jetzt ist das auch erstmal gestorben.
18. mit meinem Cousin und 2 Frauen in ne Kellerbar
19. Ner Freundin das Händchen halten (Tattoowierung) /Bday von einer Freundin
20. Stammtisch

1.Mein Cousin gibt mir vorgestern Bescheid "Bin nicht da, hab ich total vergessen"
2. haben üblen Zoff. Er macht mit der Ex rum. Jetzt ist das auch erstmal gestorben.
3. Ohne meinen Cousin hab ich kein Bock auf die Beiden
4. Sie muss jetzt umziehen (Geld fehlt dann)/ Ohne Cousin un so
5. Stammtisch.. passt :>

meh.. 5/5


----------



## aufgeraucht (6. Mai 2012)

Manowar schrieb:


> 17. zu einem Pärchen das ich jetzt ne kleine Weile ausm Netz kenne -> haben üblen Zoff. Er macht mit der Ex rum. Jetzt ist das auch erstmal gestorben.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ROl8lPNsHCQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Manowar (6. Mai 2012)

Ich sollte sie wohl einfach besuchen fahren.
Am besten die ganzen Tage


----------



## Ogil (6. Mai 2012)

Lassie Singers / Britta \o/

Da regt mich doch gleich nix mehr auf


----------



## aufgeraucht (6. Mai 2012)

Ogil schrieb:


> Da regt mich doch gleich nix mehr auf


Vielleicht sollte ich mir mal den "Riegelsong" von den Lassie Singers auflegen. Mein Stresspegel ist auf Miximum.
Das regt mich nicht auf, aber ich bin aufgeregt. Deswegen: DFB-TV 

Edit:
 3:1... bin gleich etwas entspannter.


----------



## Reflox (6. Mai 2012)

Kein Bock auf das Projekt das Freitag fertig sein muss. 5/5


----------



## Olliruh (6. Mai 2012)

immernoch harte entscheidungsprobleme 4/5


----------



## Davatar (7. Mai 2012)

Wollte grad nen Tisch beim Italiener reservieren für 11 Personen, da meinten die "Ab 8 Personen nur mit gemeinsamer Menuauswahl", da meinte ich "Entweder à la carte oder wir kommen nicht". Jetzt wart ich auf Antwort... - Unflexibilität in Restaurants: 5/5

Edit: Möp, Absage...tjo dann gehn wir halt zu nem andern. Pech für ihn.
EditEdit: Und bevor jemand behauptet, ich sei nicht flexibel: Ich hab mir die Menuauswahl angeschaut, aber die Preise waren jenseits von gut und böse.


----------



## Selor Kiith (7. Mai 2012)

Da wartet man ne halbe Stunde darauf, dass man mit dem Kochen beginnen kann und was ist? Man vergisst den Herd einzuschalten 1/5


----------



## aufgeraucht (7. Mai 2012)

Selor schrieb:


> Man vergisst den Herd einzuschalten 1/5


Besser, als das Ausschalten zu vergessen.

Einmal hat mich der Hauskater gerettet. Solange gemauzt, bis ich wutentbrannt aus dem Bett gestiegen bin und ihm ein überpelzen wollte. Er saß vor der tiefrot glühenden Herdplatte ... gab Leckerli statt hysterisches Weibergeschrei fürs Katerle.  

Beim zweite mal ist es mir gelungen, Kartoffeln ist Holzkohle zu verwandeln.


----------



## HitotsuSatori (7. Mai 2012)

Eine Freundin hat einen Streit vom Zaun gebrochen, weil ich Erdbeermakronen gebacken hab, die als Farbstoff Echtes Karmin haben. Manchmal möchte ich Vegetarier schlagen. -.- 5/5


----------



## Sh1k4ri (7. Mai 2012)

Dass ich HART BOCK auf WoW habe und mir ernsthaft überlege, so nen Rolle der Auferstehungs Dingens zuschicken zu lassen... 4/5 -.-


----------



## Konov (7. Mai 2012)

Der NEID der anderen 5/5
Kommt halt aus den Puschen ihr Lappen ^^

Dass ich beim China Buffet nicht noch mehr hab essen können. War echt lecker. 3/5


----------



## Manowar (8. Mai 2012)

Der Bart ist ab 
(Nein, ich werde den Spiegel nicht sauber machen.)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Legendary (8. Mai 2012)

HitotsuSatori schrieb:


> Eine Freundin hat einen Streit vom Zaun gebrochen, weil ich Erdbeermakronen gebacken hab, die als Farbstoff Echtes Karmin haben. Manchmal möchte ich Vegetarier schlagen. -.- 5/5


Einfach nur lol. Ich wüsste ja nicht mal aus was das besteht weil es mir scheißegal ist. Gibts denn keine anderen Probleme im Leben als so eine peinliche Kleinigkeit?   


Ich bin Veganer Stufe 4, ich esse nichts was einen Schatten wirft.


----------



## Alux (8. Mai 2012)

Manowar schrieb:


> Der Bart ist ab
> (Nein, ich werde den Spiegel nicht sauber machen.)
> 
> 
> ...




Dein Gesicht spricht Bände zum Thema Bart ab ^^


----------



## Manowar (8. Mai 2012)

Der war inzwischen echt toll .. eklig, aber toll!
Ich bin definitiv am Trauern..


----------



## H2OTest (8. Mai 2012)

mein bart ist zurzeit länger als meine haare


----------



## Manowar (8. Mai 2012)

Meiner auch immernoch


----------



## Selor Kiith (8. Mai 2012)

Keine passenden oder weitergeführten TOS Mods... 5/5


----------



## Reflox (8. Mai 2012)

H2OTest schrieb:


> mein bart ist zurzeit länger als meine haare



Ist bei dir auch kein Wunder 

Wenn ich etwas hasse, dann ist es wenn man mich anschreit. Da werd ich so aggressiv, dass ist echt nichtmehr schön. 5/5


----------



## Tilbie (8. Mai 2012)

Morgen keine Lust auf Schule 4/5 ~.~
Muss ich halt durch.


----------



## M1ghtymage (8. Mai 2012)

Seit Donnerstag krank 5/5. Erst Grippe, jetzt noch starke Bauchschmerzen dazu


----------



## orkman (8. Mai 2012)

sollte den rest der woche frei haben ... jetzt hab ich gestern erfahren dass ich morgen dennoch noch fuer 1 stunde an die uni muss ... der weg dorthin dauert fast genauso lange :/ wieso muessen die immer noch stunden hinzufuegen ;(


----------



## Doofkatze (9. Mai 2012)

orkman schrieb:


> sollte den rest der woche frei haben ... jetzt hab ich gestern erfahren dass ich morgen dennoch noch fuer 1 stunde an die uni muss ... der weg dorthin dauert fast genauso lange :/ wieso muessen die immer noch stunden hinzufuegen ;(




Du hast es sooo schlecht.

Ich musste damals jede Woche 2 Stunden irgend ne Beschäftigung suchen, da ich mittendrin 2 Freistunden hatte und der Weg, schnell gefahren, knapp über 30 Minuten dauert. Pro Strecke. Der Höhepunkt war damals, als ich noch kein Auto hatte und aufgrund schlechter Busverbindungen einen rund 3 Stunden Schulweg hatte (ohne Person, die mich hin- und herfährt (mit nur 70 Minuten)), dort durfte ich dann 4 Stunden warten.

Frei haben und für 1 Stunde zur Uni? Also ich hätte da kein Problem mit^^


----------



## Manowar (9. Mai 2012)

Doofkatze schrieb:


> Du hast es sooo schlecht.
> 
> Ich musste damals jede Woche 2 Stunden irgend ne Beschäftigung suchen, da ich mittendrin 2 Freistunden hatte und der Weg, schnell gefahren, knapp über 30 Minuten dauert. Pro Strecke. Der Höhepunkt war damals, als ich noch kein Auto hatte und aufgrund schlechter Busverbindungen einen rund 3 Stunden Schulweg hatte (ohne Person, die mich hin- und herfährt (mit nur 70 Minuten)), dort durfte ich dann 4 Stunden warten.
> 
> Frei haben und für 1 Stunde zur Uni? Also ich hätte da kein Problem mit^^



Das hätte ich mir wohl ein einziges mal angetan und wäre umgezogen


----------



## Doofkatze (9. Mai 2012)

Manowar schrieb:


> Das hätte ich mir wohl ein einziges mal angetan und wäre umgezogen



Für die 3 Monate, in denen ich zwar einen Führerschein hatte und kein Auto? Die 19 km zur Schule zu fahren war später kein Problem und irgendwann passte auch der Klassenzusammenhalt, wo wir dann irgendwann begannen, uns zusammen 2 Stunden lang in die schulische Cafeteria zu setzen. Aber anfangs ... war echt ne Qual.


----------



## Manowar (9. Mai 2012)

Ok, ich dachte du hattest das länger durchgezogen


----------



## myadictivo (9. Mai 2012)

2 stunden von arbeit aus sinnlos im KKH sitzen für ne untersuchung die 5 minuten dauert..
und natürlich bleibt die arbeit die man eigentlich tun müßte dann auch noch liegen.. pünktlich feierabend ? nicht in diesem leben


----------



## sympathisant (9. Mai 2012)

Heute Nacht das Fahrrad vom Grundstück gestohlen worden. Es war nicht angeschlossen, aber das Gartentor war verschlossen. Muss also jemand rübergestiegen sein und mit Rad nochmal über den Zaun.

Nix teures oder edles. Trotzdem wünsche ich dem Dieb, dass der Rahmen bricht und er querschnittsgelähmt den Rest seines Lebens bestreiten muss und den Tag verflucht, an dem er mein Grundstück betreten hat.

5/5


Ich brauch nen Hund. Nen Hofhund. Gibts Rassen, die auch im Winter draussen leben können?


----------



## Manowar (9. Mai 2012)

Besorg dir nen Wolf


----------



## Manoroth (9. Mai 2012)

sympathisant schrieb:


> Ich brauch nen Hund. Nen Hofhund. Gibts Rassen, die auch im Winter draussen leben können?



die meisten hunde kannst du theoretisch drausen lassen wen sie ne gut isolierte hütte haben. allerdings muss man sich auch um einen hof hund sehr gut kümmern und sich mit ihm abgeben da er halt n rudeltier ist. vor allem viele bauern etc haben iwie das gefühl, das man sich nicht um den hund zu kümmern braucht, da er ja eh drausen is und klar kommt wen man ihm jeweils das futter hin legt... is immer ne schande solche tiere anzusehen... 

ist btw auch oft der grund, wiso solche hunde aggressiv sind und allem nach jagen (fahrräder etc) (und dazu kommt noch das solche hunde selten auch nur die minimalste erzihung genossen haben)


----------



## orkman (9. Mai 2012)

Doofkatze schrieb:


> Du hast es sooo schlecht.
> 
> Ich musste damals jede Woche 2 Stunden irgend ne Beschäftigung suchen, da ich mittendrin 2 Freistunden hatte und der Weg, schnell gefahren, knapp über 30 Minuten dauert. Pro Strecke. Der Höhepunkt war damals, als ich noch kein Auto hatte und aufgrund schlechter Busverbindungen einen rund 3 Stunden Schulweg hatte (ohne Person, die mich hin- und herfährt (mit nur 70 Minuten)), dort durfte ich dann 4 Stunden warten.
> 
> Frei haben und für 1 Stunde zur Uni? Also ich hätte da kein Problem mit^^




ich bin 6 jahre lang jedes mal 2 stunden zur schule gefahren und wieder 2 stunden zurueck ... und danach musste dann noch gelernt werden ... (heisst morgens um 6 auf , bus nehmen ...8 stunden schule , bus nehmen ... im ganzen eben 14 stunden unterwegs und danach dann lernen fuer tests, aber das war damals) mich aergerts nur dass ich mich fuer die eine stunde anziehen muss und hinfahren muss anstatt dass ich lernen kann ... wollte den morgen ueber lernen ... daraus wurde jetzt nichts ... also mal sehen was der mittag bringt


----------



## Konov (9. Mai 2012)

sympathisant schrieb:


> Heute Nacht das Fahrrad vom Grundstück gestohlen worden. Es war nicht angeschlossen, aber das Gartentor war verschlossen. Muss also jemand rübergestiegen sein und mit Rad nochmal über den Zaun.
> 
> Nix teures oder edles. Trotzdem wünsche ich dem Dieb, dass der Rahmen bricht und er querschnittsgelähmt den Rest seines Lebens bestreiten muss und den Tag verflucht, an dem er mein Grundstück betreten hat.
> 
> 5/5



Das arme Fahrrad.
Ne Selbstschussanlage wär das mindeste gewesen! ^^


----------



## Ellesmere (9. Mai 2012)

Oder so ein Weidenzaun-mit Strom drauf. Vielleicht ne Autobatterie


----------



## Olliruh (9. Mai 2012)

und Panzermienen !


----------



## Doofkatze (9. Mai 2012)

orkman schrieb:


> ich bin 6 jahre lang jedes mal 2 stunden zur schule gefahren und wieder 2 stunden zurueck ... und danach musste dann noch gelernt werden ... (heisst morgens um 6 auf , bus nehmen ...8 stunden schule , bus nehmen ... im ganzen eben 14 stunden unterwegs und danach dann lernen fuer tests, aber das war damals) mich aergerts nur dass ich mich fuer die eine stunde anziehen muss und hinfahren muss anstatt dass ich lernen kann ... wollte den morgen ueber lernen ... daraus wurde jetzt nichts ... also mal sehen was der mittag bringt



Ich mochte diese Kurzeinsätze. Man ist zwar 3 Stunden unterwegs (1 Stunde pro Strecke + 1 Stunde Uni), aber hatte davor und danach "frei", mich hat es nie gestört, zumal die allgemeine Stimmung anders als im allgemeinen täglichen Stress war.

Für mich bedeuteten die Kurzeinsätze sogar, das ich nicht unbedingt "ordentlich" mit Jeans kommen musste, sondern auf z. B. ne Jogginghose umsteigen konnte, weils da eh keinen interessiert.

Sitzt du zu Hause nackt? :-)


Ich wollte dich übrigens damit nicht provozieren, wer es damals schlechter hatte, ich wollte nur ausdrücken, das ich früher mal anderes gewohnt war. 14 Stunden unterwegs würde übrigens bedeuten, das du um 20 Uhr wieder zu Hause wärst, wenn du 6 Uhr aufstehst. Bei 8 Schulstunden + 4 Stunden Fahrt nehme ich eher mal an, das du auf 16 Uhr hinauswolltest, wo du wieder zu Hause eintrudelst.

Das ist im Vergleich zu vielen anderen zwar sehr viel, jedoch nicht der Gipfel. Mein 8 Schulstundenrekord war: 6 Uhr Abfahrt des Busses in der Nachbarstadt (kurz nach 5 aufstehen), Schule bis 14:30, Bus vom Hbf um 14:52, Ankunft in der Nachbarstadt um ca. 16:00, leider niemanden zum abholen, nächster Bus in meine Heimat fährt um 17:32 los, ca. 18 Uhr zu Hause.


----------



## Manowar (9. Mai 2012)

Oder so ein Rechen mit nem Beil oben am Stil.
Vorher die durschnittliche Höhe eines Kopfes ermitteln.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## HitotsuSatori (9. Mai 2012)

orkman schrieb:


> ich bin 6 jahre lang jedes mal 2 stunden zur schule gefahren und wieder 2 stunden zurueck ... und danach musste dann noch gelernt werden ... (heisst morgens um 6 auf , bus nehmen ...8 stunden schule , bus nehmen ... im ganzen eben 14 stunden unterwegs und danach dann lernen fuer tests, aber das war damals) mich aergerts nur dass ich mich fuer die eine stunde anziehen muss und hinfahren muss anstatt dass ich lernen kann ... wollte den morgen ueber lernen ... daraus wurde jetzt nichts ... also mal sehen was der mittag bringt



Blaumachen ftw!

was mich aufregt: Das Wetter wird schon wieder so bescheuert. 5/5


----------



## Olliruh (9. Mai 2012)

verkackt 4/5
warum müssen frauen nur so sein ...


----------



## orkman (9. Mai 2012)

Doofkatze schrieb:


> Ich mochte diese Kurzeinsätze. Man ist zwar 3 Stunden unterwegs (1 Stunde pro Strecke + 1 Stunde Uni), aber hatte davor und danach "frei", mich hat es nie gestört, zumal die allgemeine Stimmung anders als im allgemeinen täglichen Stress war.
> 
> Für mich bedeuteten die Kurzeinsätze sogar, das ich nicht unbedingt "ordentlich" mit Jeans kommen musste, sondern auf z. B. ne Jogginghose umsteigen konnte, weils da eh keinen interessiert.
> 
> ...




 nein bin immer um 18 uhr nach hause gekommen ... kurz vor 6 aufstehen , dann bus so gegen 6 nehmen und so gegen 8 ging die schule los ... dann 8 stunden schule mit kleiner pause zum essen , um 16 uhr war dann aus und man nahm den bus ... um 18 uhr dann zu hause ... ich weiss dass du es nicht boese gemeint hast ... BTT: dass es auf der uni net mal ne stunde gedauert hat ... es sollte eine stunde werden wo uns examensfragen gezeigt werden wie wo was ablaeuft ... schlussendlich war aber nix vorbereitet und es war nurn Q/A mit dem professor ... wo im ganzen nur 3 dumme fragen gestellt wurden und der prof noch bei einer sache einfach von einem medizinischen fall zum andern gesprungen ist weswegen niemand jetzt das ganze verstanden hat ... (einzeln verstehen wir die faelle , da er aber beides wahllos gemischt hat weiss nun niemand was zum welchem fall gehoert)von daher war es reine zeitverschwendung und haette lieber zu hause bleiben sollen und lernen ... schoen dass du dich so dafuer interessierst wie ich zu hause rumlaufe  aber wenn du es unbedingt wissen willst ... zum lernen nehm ich gern den pyjama ...wenn man ueber den buechern einpennt ist es doch gleich gemuetlicher  ... ahja und ausserdem kenne ich viele leute die so lernen ... und manche auch die in unterhose lernen ... von FKK lernen hab ich bis jetzt jedoch nichts gehoert ^^


----------



## Konov (9. Mai 2012)

Olliruh schrieb:


> verkackt 4/5
> warum müssen frauen nur so sein ...



Verkackt? Sie vollgekackt? oder wie meinste das? ^^


----------



## orkman (9. Mai 2012)

Konov schrieb:


> Verkackt? Sie vollgekackt? oder wie meinste das? ^^




 2 girls one c.... neeeeeee


----------



## Davatar (9. Mai 2012)

Ich bin Admin...ADMIN...also sollte man erwarten, dass ich alle Rechte besitze, um die entsprechende Arbeit ausführen zu können. Aber nein, ich musste jetzt schon das 5. Mal alleine HEUTE um ein Recht bitten, damit ich was ausführen/installieren/konfigurieren kann. Manchmal gibts Tage, da wünscht man sich, man wär einfach nur Metzger geworden... 4/5


----------



## tear_jerker (9. Mai 2012)

Davatar schrieb:


> Manchmal gibts Tage, da wünscht man sich, man wär einfach nur Metzger geworden... 4/5



und hätte heute eine sehr erfolgreiche Sendung auf Prosieben 

das auf meiner arbeit in der woche keienr arbeiten kann und alles auf mich abfällt :/ 2/5....gibt schließlich kohle


----------



## Olliruh (9. Mai 2012)

Konov schrieb:


> Verkackt? Sie vollgekackt? oder wie meinste das? ^^



Naja das manche Mädchen halt Eifersüchtig sind und ziemlich schnell ,ziemlich sauer werden wenn man es wagt auch mit anderen Mädchen zuschreiben.


----------



## aufgeraucht (9. Mai 2012)

Davatar schrieb:


> Ich bin Admin...ADMIN...
> ...da wünscht man sich, man wär einfach nur Metzger geworden... 4/5



Mich regt auf, dass unsere Admins in der IT-Stelle unfähig sind, mir zu sagen, wie ich 268 E-Mailadressen aus einer xmls-Datei in einen Outlook-Verteiler bekomme und ich das wieder selbst hinfriemeln musste. Aber zum Glück hat mein Metzger ein gutes Händchen bei der Auswahl meiner Lieblingssteaks.  

Ach was mich wirklich aufregt: ich habe heute total lichtempfindliche Augen, einen Mordsmuskelkater seitlich am Schienbein und bei beidem keine Ahnung, wieso. 3/5


----------



## Davatar (9. Mai 2012)

aufgeraucht schrieb:


> Mich regt auf, dass unsere Admins in der IT-Stelle unfähig sind, mir zu sagen, wie ich 268 E-Mailadressen aus einer xmls-Datei in einen Outlook-Verteiler bekomme und ich das wieder selbst hinfriemeln musste. Aber zum Glück hat mein Metzger ein gutes Händchen bei der Auswahl meiner Lieblingssteaks.
> 
> Ach was mich wirklich aufregt: ich habe heute total lichtempfindliche Augen, einen Mordsmuskelkater seitlich am Schienbein und bei beidem keine Ahnung, wieso. 3/5


Ja Systemadmin bin ich auch nicht, sondern Entwickler mit Admin-Rechten, insofern könnt ich Dir da auch nicht helfen  naja...wenn ich mich ein Bisschen damit befassen würd, könnt ichs vermutlich schon.


----------



## aufgeraucht (9. Mai 2012)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Naja das manche Mädchen halt...



Deswegen schrieb ich dir in der PM, was sich die Natur alles hat einfallen lassen, damit Menschen (später) nicht gleich wieder auseinanderrennen (und wie sie damit scheitert). Sind so entzückend, wenn man verknallt ist - aber Frauen/Mädels können auch echte Dramaqueens sein (letzteres beruht auch auf subjektive Selbsteinschätzung  )


----------



## Deathstyle (9. Mai 2012)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Naja das manche Mädchen halt Eifersüchtig sind und ziemlich schnell ,ziemlich sauer werden wenn man es wagt auch mit anderen Mädchen zuschreiben.



Gewöhn dich dran, dir werden noch viel suspektere Gründe begegnen weswegen sie sauer auf dich sein werden.


----------



## aufgeraucht (9. Mai 2012)

Davatar schrieb:


> insofern könnt ich Dir da auch nicht helfen


Ich bin weder Systemadmin noch Entwickler. Nur hartnäckig. Auch wenn der Stresspegel längst für Heulkrämpfe oder Zerstörungswut reichen würde, friemel ich weiter.
(Ok, einmal flog ne kabellose Maus durchs Zimmer. Aber die mit Kabel sind mir eh lieber ;-) )


----------



## Davatar (9. Mai 2012)

Fehlpost


----------



## aufgeraucht (9. Mai 2012)

Wenn ich mich aufrege, wird die Narbe vom Fahrradunfall tiefrot und gut sichtbar.
Das regt mich auf 5/5

Und dass ich eine halbseitige PM geschrieben habe, die mir mit einer Fehlermeldung quittiert wurde. Zweimal schreiben und die Hälfte vergessen 4/5


----------



## Manowar (9. Mai 2012)

aufgeraucht schrieb:


> Wenn ich mich aufrege, wird die Narbe vom Fahrradunfall tiefrot und gut sichtbar.
> Das regt mich auf 5/5
> 
> Und dass ich eine halbseitige PM geschrieben habe, die mir mit einer Fehlermeldung quittiert wurde. Zweimal schreiben und die Hälfte vergessen 4/5



Ich find das hört sich total Klasse an 
Ich will auch eine Alarmanlage haben!

Manchmal kommt es mir so vor, als wäre ich der einzige der das macht:
Schreiben,schreiben,schreiben.. strg+a strg+c 
Dauert ungefähr ne halbe Sekunde und erspart einen echte Nerven


----------



## aufgeraucht (9. Mai 2012)

Manowar schrieb:


> Dauert ungefähr ne halbe Sekunde und erspart einen echte Nerven



Korrekt. Es ist die Wahl zwischen "Du machst aber auch alles kompliziert" und "Siehste! Siehste! Recht gehabt!"
Bulgarisches Sprichwort: Gehen lernt man durch stolpern. 

Ich werd wohl endlich dran denken, wenn die Knie blutig sind.


----------



## Aun (9. Mai 2012)

dieses riesen a****loch das auf 9gag nen bild von einem abgetrennten kopf postet. ich mein die seite ist so schon bekloppt genug. aber sowas geschmackloses.... das kann man sich auf rot***.com anschaun


----------



## Olliruh (9. Mai 2012)

Aun schrieb:


> dieses riesen a****loch das auf 9gag nen bild von einem abgetrennten kopf postet. ich mein die seite ist so schon bekloppt genug. aber sowas geschmackloses.... das kann man sich auf rot***.com anschaun



hhaahhahahaha made my day DDDDDD


----------



## Manowar (9. Mai 2012)

^ Warum auch immer das lustig ist?



aufgeraucht schrieb:


> Korrekt. Es ist die Wahl zwischen "Du machst aber auch alles kompliziert" und "Siehste! Siehste! Recht gehabt!"
> Bulgarisches Sprichwort: Gehen lernt man durch stolpern.
> 
> Ich werd wohl endlich dran denken, wenn die Knie blutig sind.



Ging mir am Anfang auch so, aber mittlerweile bekomm ich das garnicht mehr mit


----------



## aufgeraucht (9. Mai 2012)

Aun schrieb:


> dieses riesen a****loch das auf 9gag nen bild von einem abgetrennten kopf postet.



Dass dich das aufregt, spricht für dich.


----------



## Sin (9. Mai 2012)

Mein Reitunterricht fällt für die nächsten 2 Wochen aus, weil das Pferd krank ist


----------



## Aun (9. Mai 2012)

aufgeraucht schrieb:


> Dass dich das aufregt, spricht für dich.



naja nen thread für geschmacklosigkeiten gibts nicht


----------



## aufgeraucht (9. Mai 2012)

Aun schrieb:


> naja nen thread für geschmacklosigkeiten gibts nicht


Um zu zeigen, dass du weder abgestumpft noch komplett empathielos bist, brauch es gar keinen eigenen Thread. Ich finde es erfreulich, dass es Menschen gibt, die sich nicht bei jedem Mist und jeder Geschmacklosigkeit auf die Schenkel klopfen  

PS. Gruß an den 'unfallfühligen' Konov, den nicht restlos glücklichen Olli und wie sie alle heißen (Aufzählung keinesfalls komplett, Schneemaus fehlt z.. Gibt recht nette Menschen hier  :-)


----------



## Manowar (9. Mai 2012)

Olli hat doch da oben drüber gelacht? 
Ich muss in die Aufzählung!

Threadbezogen: 
Dass ich nicht mit aufgelistet werde! 

Und..bäh!
Das Lied was ich gerade singe..es kotzt vor Schnulzenkram. wäääääh


----------



## Reflox (9. Mai 2012)

Aun schrieb:


> dieses riesen a****loch das auf 9gag nen bild von einem abgetrennten kopf postet. ich mein die seite ist so schon bekloppt genug. aber sowas geschmackloses.... das kann man sich auf rot***.com anschaun



Warum ist die R-Seite eigentlich nicht verboten? Ich meine, was da gepostet wird... da kommt sogar mir die Kotze hoch!

Noch 1 1/2 Seiten schreiben, und ich hab kein Plan über was :I 1/5


----------



## Manowar (9. Mai 2012)

Reflox schrieb:


> Warum ist die R-Seite eigentlich nicht verboten? Ich meine, was da gepostet wird... da kommt sogar mir die Kotze hoch!



Verbieten wird man es wohl nicht können.
Aber ich frage mich eher, was es für kranke Gestalten gibt, die sich sowas reinziehen.
Und das frage ich mich bei der Seite, seit 12 Jahren oder länger..
Ich bin ja echt kein Kind von Traurigkeit. Liebe Zombiefilme, schreibe super eklige Texte (wo die Band nur noch mitm Kopf schütteln kann  ), etc pp
Aber die Seite..


----------



## aufgeraucht (9. Mai 2012)

Manowar schrieb:
			
		

> Ich muss in die Aufzählung



Gruß an Mano! War nicht vollständig, aber natürlich gehörst du zu den unterhaltsamen Leuten dazu. Keine Frage!
Ja, der Olli hat gelacht. Aber wir hatten eine private Korrenspondenz gehabt. Ohne deren Inhalt wiederzugeben, würde ich sagen, er ist ein Typ mit Hirn. Einige befremdliche Äußerungen gelegentlich, aber kein Abgestumpfter.


----------



## Manowar (9. Mai 2012)

"Zu den Unterhaltsamen Leuten" ist =/= netter Mensch 
Ich hab extra für dich nen neuen Usertitel gemacht! 

So..Mano kaputt, Mano müde, Mano immernoch übelst angeekelt von dem Lied -> Kopfschuss für mich..gute Nacht Leute.


----------



## Olliruh (9. Mai 2012)

aufgeraucht schrieb:


> PS. Gruß an den 'unfallfühligen' Konov, den nicht restlos glücklichen Olli und wie sie alle heißen (Aufzählung keinesfalls komplett, Schneemaus fehlt z.. Gibt recht nette Menschen hier :-)



Den abgehagten Kopf find ich nicht lustig ,aber ich finds lustig wie sich manche Menschen deswegen anstellen


----------



## Manowar (9. Mai 2012)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Den abgehagten Kopf find ich nicht lustig ,aber ich finds lustig wie sich manche Menschen deswegen anstellen



Und du kannst das nicht verstehen?
Die Seite wurde doch vor kurzem gehackt, da war auch ein Bild .. ich fürchte das darf ich hier garnicht schreiben O_o
Vllt reicht das Stichwort "nekrophilie"..hast es ja bestimmt auch gesehen.
Läuft das nicht unter das selbe? Es ist einfach unter aller Sau


----------



## aufgeraucht (9. Mai 2012)

Manowar schrieb:


> Ich bin ja echt kein Kind von Traurigkeit. Liebe Zombiefilme, schreibe super eklige Texte (wo die Band nur noch mitm Kopf schütteln kann  ), etc pp
> Aber die Seite..



Sich über Fiktion schlapplachen (habe Massen von Kettensägen-Splattern konsumiert) und in der Realität entsetzt Ekel zu empfinden, macht wahrscheinlich den Unterschied zwischen zivilisiert und restlos abgestumpft.


----------



## Manowar (9. Mai 2012)

Juhu, ich bin normal 

So.. genug, gute Nacht nochmals


----------



## Olliruh (9. Mai 2012)

Naja mir wurden mit 15 beim Polizeipraktikum schon Bilder gezeigt die in ähnliche Kategoriefallen. 
Waren Bilder von Mordfällen und der Praktikumsleiter hat uns dann schön die Geschichten erzählt wie und wann das passiert ist & wie das riecht etc.
Sowas härtet ab & es gibt dort ein bestimmtes imagesboard wo sowas an der tagesordnung ist ,und sowas muss man halt ignorieren können wenn man den Rest der Seite sehen will. Welcher meiner Meinung nach durchaus sehenswert ist.


----------



## H2OTest (9. Mai 2012)

Verschiebt eure Unterhaltung doch jetzt bite In den Nachtschwärmer, dann wird es da voller und die Mods müssen sich hier nicht aufregen  

B2T : Morgen Klausur -.- 5/5


----------



## Deathstyle (9. Mai 2012)

Moral ist doch sowieso eine Frage der Kultur und von Prinzipien und Konventionen.
Was bei uns moralisch undenkbar ist kann irgendwo anders auf der Welt alltag sein.

Aber ich finds auch witzig das man sich darüber aufregt, allerdings gibts da Seiten (ich meine nicht Rotten) die da ne Nummer härter sind.


----------



## Olliruh (9. Mai 2012)

4c ? 


Morgen wieder schule 5/5


----------



## Manowar (9. Mai 2012)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Naja mir wurden mit 15 beim Polizeipraktikum schon Bilder gezeigt die in ähnliche Kategoriefallen.
> Waren Bilder von Mordfällen und der Praktikumsleiter hat uns dann schön die Geschichten erzählt wie und wann das passiert ist & wie das riecht etc.
> Sowas härtet ab & es gibt dort ein bestimmtes imagesboard wo sowas an der tagesordnung ist ,und sowas muss man halt ignorieren können wenn man den Rest der Seite sehen will. Welcher meiner Meinung nach durchaus sehenswert ist.



Ich wollte dir da nun wirklich keinen Strick draus drehen!
Ich hab auch mal ne 3 Wochen alte Leiche gefunden..schön geht anders.

Und ich bin immernoch hier..meine Schädel qualmt wie Hölle..
Ich überlege Berta zu verkaufen..
Bin von 45tkm im Jahr auf etwa .. 5tkm? runter..
Also kann sie im Grunde weg und nen 69er Charger kann her..
Aber will ich das wirklich tun? wäääh...


----------



## win3ermute (9. Mai 2012)

Manowar schrieb:


> Also kann sie im Grunde weg und nen 69er Charger kann her..



*flüstert unverwandt* Do it! Do it! DO IT! GODDESSDAMN, DO IT!!!!


----------



## Manowar (9. Mai 2012)

Das sagt mir mein Bauch gerade auch.. und meine Güte, der würde mir gut stehen!
Aber damit mit 30kmh gegen ne Wand und ich bin tot


----------



## Ogil (9. Mai 2012)

Dass Ihr hier alle so offtopic seid viel/5


----------



## Manowar (9. Mai 2012)

Hast du ne Ahnung wie sehr sich mein Magen krümmt, bei dem Gedanken Berta zu verkaufen?
Das regt mich auf!


----------



## win3ermute (9. Mai 2012)

Manowar schrieb:


> Aber damit mit 30kmh gegen ne Wand und ich bin tot



Blödsinn. Die sind natürlich knallhart, die ollen Karren - nix von wegen Knautschzone und Kopfstützen auf den Vordersitzen sollte man nachrüsten -, aber über sowas brauchst Du Dir keine Sorgen zu machen. Du wirst auch merken, daß dank des höheren Anspruches (und die Kosten für etwaige Ersatzteile wegen Dummheit) Deine Fahrweise sich ändert. Glaub mir - ich besitze seit Anfang der '90er einen '70er Opel Rekord C Coupe und bewege mich in "Oldtimerkreisen"; ich weiß, wovon ich rede.

Allerdings solltest Du noch ein paar Alternativen zum Charger einbeziehen (z. B. den '69 Plymouth Roadrunner oder den '67 Chevrolet Impala). Haben alle ihre schönen Seiten und "Schwung in der Hüfte" . Bei Nähe im Ruhrgebiet Deinerseits hätte ich auch ein paar Leute, an die Du Dich für Tips zur Erhaltung, Instandsetzung und Pflege solcher Autos wenden könntest.

Daß Ogil hier herumtrollt und ihn das gar nicht ärgert: Ganz viel von 5!


----------



## Manowar (9. Mai 2012)

Mit den Autos kenne ich mich soweit aus, trotzdem würde ich mich über eine PN freuen! 

Das mit dem 30kmh ist vllt nen bissl übertrieben, aber allein schon die Lenkradstange im Gesicht zu haben, .. da leg ich keinen Wert drauf 
Ich dachte du kommst ausm Norden? Ruhrgebiet liegt vor der Tür.


----------



## H2OTest (9. Mai 2012)

Einen Eroberer musst du dir kaufen


----------



## Olliruh (9. Mai 2012)

russischer T90


----------



## Aun (9. Mai 2012)

ich habe ja eigtl auch kein problem mit rotten. die seite kenn ich seit ewigkeiten. sicher ist sie in gewissem maße sogar interessant und ich habe auch kein problem mit solchen bildern. 
der kleine aber feine unterschied ist eben film( von der kettensäge zerlegt) und die bittere realität. und ich habe auch ein polizei praktikum durch und muss olli da schon recht geben, habe da auch nen recht dicken pelz.
was mich bei dem thema aufregt, ist eben das erscheinen auf hirnfrei seiten wie 9gag. 

was mich gerade aufregt: grad aus der kneipe, eckarte im arsch.... ein glück kenn ich den chef


----------



## aufgeraucht (10. Mai 2012)

win3ermute schrieb:


> Daß Ogil hier herumtrollt und ihn das gar nicht ärgert: Ganz viel von 5!



Vielleicht Alter Ego von Orkman, von dem ist mir auch nen kleiner "ey alle off-topic"-Aufreger in Erinnerung

Ach, um bei Thema zu bleiben natürlich ein 0,2/5


----------



## Ogil (10. Mai 2012)

Ey Alde - machste mir von die Seite an oder was?

Den falschen Alter Ego eingeloggt zu haben 4/5


----------



## aufgeraucht (10. Mai 2012)

Ogil schrieb:


> Ey Alde - machste mir von die Seite an oder was?


Geht nur noch von der Seite  Hab mir grad so derb das Knie gerammt, dass frontal nix mehl läuft. Bahhh, das gibt nen doofen blauen Fleck. Naja, egal. Nur meine Badeshorts sind overknee. Und dafür passt das Wetter grad nicht.


----------



## win3ermute (10. Mai 2012)

aufgeraucht schrieb:


> Vielleicht Alter Ego von Orkman, von dem ist mir auch nen kleiner "ey alle off-topic"-Aufreger in Erinnerung



Daß man Ogil mit "Alter Egos" bzw. "Fake-Accounts" gleichsetzt: 3/5

Nix da - der Kerl ist einzigartig hier!


----------



## aufgeraucht (10. Mai 2012)

win3ermute schrieb:


> Nix da - der Kerl ist einzigartig hier!


Registriert.

Nur ein Kühlakku im Eisfach. Muss meine Crushed-Ice-Vorräte aufbrauchen 4/5


----------



## Ogil (10. Mai 2012)

Dafuer hat man eine Tuete Tiefkuehlerbsen oder Tiefkuehlmais im Gefrierfach. Das war hier sogar der offizielle Ratschlag der Aerztin, als wir nach sowas wie diesen Kuehlbandagen (wie ich sie aus D. kannte) gesucht haben.


----------



## aufgeraucht (10. Mai 2012)

Ogil schrieb:


> Dafuer hat man eine Tuete Tiefkuehlerbsen oder Tiefkuehlmais im Gefrierfach. Das war hier sogar der offizielle Ratschlag der Aerztin, als wir nach sowas wie diesen Kuehlbandagen (wie ich sie aus D. kannte) gesucht haben.



Hm, also DAFÜR würde ich dann doch gefrorenes Wasser bevorzugen. Billiger und als Crushed Ice auch sehr ergonomisch. Und die Hemmschwelle, ne Packung mit ins Bett zu nehmen, ist auch nicht so groß. Unterkühlte Dramaqueen, Eisblock .. ok. Aber Prinzessin auf der Erbse?! 

Noch keine Lust, ins Bett zu gehen. Keinen Bock auf den Wecker morgen früh. Genervt vom Drama wegen der verschobenen Flughafeneröffnung (mein Ministerium steht deswegen Kopf .. die Leute aus dem Luftfahrtbereich, genauso wie die 'von der Straße' und wir vom Bereich öffentlicher Nahverkehr. Damn, dabei stand die parlamentarische Sommerpause vor der Tür) 5/5


----------



## Aun (10. Mai 2012)

hmmm meine empathischen fähigkeiten sagen mir aufgeraucht kommt aus börlin ^^

btw btt: gerade ne sms von der mir übeslt zugeneigten/chatenden/schmeichelnden/witzelnden/trinkenden/rumknutschenden/gleichgesinnten dame bekommen ihr wäre eine beziehung) nicht so ganz ihrs...... friendzoned > 9000


----------



## myadictivo (10. Mai 2012)

autofahrer die bei vorfahrt achten beschilderung netterweise nur nach rechts sehen und nicht nach links, weil von da ja ne einbahnstraße langgeht..also keine autofahrer kommen können. dumm nur, dass da extra ne radspur entgegen der einbahnstraße läuft


----------



## Manaori (10. Mai 2012)

Seit drei Tagen schwülwarm und regnerisch und das Gewitter, auf das ich verzweifelt warte, damit mein Kopfweh endlich weggeht, will nicht kommen 3/5 
Dass die meisten Rechtsschutzversicherungen kein Familienrecht übernehmen und ich jetzt erst mal suchen und möglicherweise sauviel zahlen darf... 10/5


----------



## Konov (10. Mai 2012)

Manaori schrieb:


> Seit drei Tagen schwülwarm und regnerisch und das Gewitter, auf das ich verzweifelt warte, damit mein Kopfweh endlich weggeht, will nicht kommen 3/5
> Dass die meisten Rechtsschutzversicherungen kein Familienrecht übernehmen und ich jetzt erst mal suchen und möglicherweise sauviel zahlen darf... 10/5



Jo, das Wetter kotzt mich auch an. Geht tierisch auf die Augen (Heuschnupfen) bei dem Wetter.
Irgendwas ist in der Luft was die Augen total reizt... ist bei mir immer nur wenns schwül ist und keine Sonne da ist. Total merkwürdig. 5/5


----------



## Ellesmere (10. Mai 2012)

Manaori schrieb:


> Seit drei Tagen schwülwarm und regnerisch und das Gewitter, auf das ich verzweifelt warte, damit mein Kopfweh endlich weggeht, will nicht kommen 3/5
> Dass die meisten Rechtsschutzversicherungen kein Familienrecht übernehmen und ich jetzt erst mal suchen und möglicherweise sauviel zahlen darf... 10/5




Wetter ist mies, sehr sehr mies...10/5, ne nur 8/5 könnt ja noch kälter sein ^^

Wofür brauchst Du unbedingt eine Familienrechtschutzvers.? Der Partner macht nicht den besten Eindruck?! Die Familie will an dein Erbe?!^^


----------



## aufgeraucht (10. Mai 2012)

Konov schrieb:


> Irgendwas ist in der Luft was die Augen total reizt...


Wenn du rausbekommst, was es ist, lass es mich wissen. Quäle mich jetzt schon zwei Tage mit lichtempfindlichen, tränenden Augen rum 5/5
Chef braucht mich am 18.05. Hatte mich schon auf nen freien Brückentag gefreut  8/5


----------



## Potpotom (10. Mai 2012)

Würde auf Gräser tippen... jetzt wo sich die Baumblüte dem Ende nähert.


----------



## Manaori (10. Mai 2012)

Ellesmere schrieb:


> Wetter ist mies, sehr sehr mies...10/5, ne nur 8/5 könnt ja noch kälter sein ^^
> 
> Wofür brauchst Du unbedingt eine Familienrechtschutzvers.? Der Partner macht nicht den besten Eindruck?! Die Familie will an dein Erbe?!^^



Nope, mein Vater weigert sich partout, den Unterhalt zu zahlen und wenn ich Pech habe, muss ich es einklagen...


----------



## Konov (10. Mai 2012)

Potpotom schrieb:


> Würde auf Gräser tippen... jetzt wo sich die Baumblüte dem Ende nähert.



Könnte sein, ich bin auch mal positiv auf Gräser getestet worden vor Ewigkeiten.


----------



## ego1899 (10. Mai 2012)

kann mir nich vorstellen das "aufgeraucht" ein Problem mit Gras hat... 

Ich hab jetzt festgestellt das ich ne akute Mandelentzündung hab. Das regt mich 4/5 auf.

Hatte keine Lust zum Arzt zu gehen weil ich dachte das wär ne einfache Erkältung. Jetzt lese ich das man nach 2 Tagen damit zum Doc sollte, dass hab ich jetzt allerdings schon seit Montag...
Ach egal ich geh morgen...


----------



## Ellesmere (10. Mai 2012)

Sind immer noch die Birkenpollen, die übelst agressiv unterwegs sind.

@Manaori: Frag doch mal nach Prozesskostenhilfe.

 Es regnet, es regnet die Erde wird nass.... 
Dauerregen. Immernoch 4/5 (weil noch kein WE ist, da find ich den Regen schlimmer)


----------



## H2OTest (10. Mai 2012)

Ich weiß garnicht was ihr habt, (würde am liebsten MTB fahren 5/5)


----------



## Lichfritzer (10. Mai 2012)

Wieder PW von Buffed vergessen 3/5
Eigene Vergesslichkeit 5/5


----------



## Alux (10. Mai 2012)

Will für Biologie lernen aber schaffs einfach net mich aufzuraffen 5/5


----------



## Lichfritzer (10. Mai 2012)

Lichfritzer schrieb:


> Wieder PW von Buffed vergessen 3/5
> Eigene Vergesslichkeit 5/5  Dummhit 10/5


----------



## ego1899 (10. Mai 2012)

Ellesmere schrieb:


> Es regnet, es regnet die Erde wird nass....
> Dauerregen. Immernoch 4/5 (weil noch kein WE ist, da find ich den Regen schlimmer)



"Die Erde wird nass" sehr geil xD

Sag mal wo kommst du denn her? Hier in Frankfurt is schon den ganzen Tag lang strahlender Sonnenschein und 25°C im Schatten, von Regen keine Spur 

Ok ich hab ne Mandelentzündung, das wär geklärt.
Kann mir allerdings erst am Montag Antibiotika holen und das neeeeervt. 5/5

Ich hoffe das geht bis dahin voll alleine Weg. Ich hör solche und solche Geschichten... -.-


----------



## Deathstyle (10. Mai 2012)

ego1899 schrieb:


> Ich hoffe das geht bis dahin voll alleine Weg. Ich hör solche und solche Geschichten... -.-



Hör auf dir im Internet Diagnosen und Folgen durchzulesen 
3/5, mein Mitbewohner hat Bier in seine Tastatur gekippt. Ist der bescheuert? Das gute Bier..


----------



## ego1899 (10. Mai 2012)

Ich bin ein Cyberhypochonder, ich darf das... 

Egal wie das Spiel heute ausgehen mag:

Das Berlin & Dusseldoof in der Relegationspielen, 2 Vereine denen ich die 2. Liga gönne, und wohl oder übel einer am Ende als Erstligist feststeht...

3/5


----------



## tear_jerker (10. Mai 2012)

Ego guckt royal pains 

das der tischgeschirrspüler den uns freunde geschenkt haben nicht mehr funktionieren will 5/5 jetzt darf ich wieder per hand ran...


----------



## aufgeraucht (10. Mai 2012)

Meine Haare nerven 5/5 und der Wunsch wächst, zum Haarschneider zu greifen und sie auf 3 cm runterzuschneiden.


----------



## ego1899 (10. Mai 2012)

tear_jerker schrieb:


> Ego guckt royal pains



Nö, ehrlich gesagt weiß ich nur das das irgendne Serie ist, aber mehr auch nicht ^^
Wegen dem Cyber-Hypochonder? Das war ne Eigenkreation


----------



## myadictivo (11. Mai 2012)

aufgeraucht schrieb:


> Meine Haare nerven 5/5 und der Wunsch wächst, zum Haarschneider zu greifen und sie auf 3 mm runterzuschneiden.



/fixed

heute fast 30 grad und ich hab spätdienst.. 100/100 punkte


----------



## Manaori (11. Mai 2012)

Immer noch das Wetter. Kaum abgekühlt (immer noch um die 18 Grad), schwül und ekelhaft, der Regne machts nicht besser... man kann draußen kaum atmen seit drei Tagen und mein Kreislauif ist im Arsch. >.< 3/5 nur weil - Wochenende!


----------



## Deathstyle (11. Mai 2012)

Manaori schrieb:


> Immer noch das Wetter. Kaum abgekühlt (immer noch um die 18 Grad), schwül und ekelhaft, der Regne machts nicht besser... man kann draußen kaum atmen seit drei Tagen und mein Kreislauif ist im Arsch. >.< 3/5 nur weil - Wochenende!



So fühlt es sich also an ein Wetterfrosch zu sein..
Hab immernoch nicht die Zeit gefunden the Avengers zu sehen 2/5.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (11. Mai 2012)

Schmerzen überall, aber das war's wert.. 4/5


----------



## Manaori (11. Mai 2012)

Deathstyle schrieb:


> So fühlt es sich also an ein Wetterfrosch zu sein..
> Hab immernoch nicht die Zeit gefunden the Avengers zu sehen 2/5.



Aber die Bezahlung ist mies  

Ahh den will ich auch noch gucken...


----------



## Manowar (11. Mai 2012)

Deathstyle schrieb:


> So fühlt es sich also an ein Wetterfrosch zu sein..



Lass mich raten, du bist auch so einer der nicht versteht, wie man so krass aufs Wetter reagieren kann?
Oder wie man sich über Zugluft beschweren kann?
Damit bist du nicht allein! 




Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Schmerzen überall, aber das war's wert.. 4/5



Wenns nicht weh tut, hast du´s nicht richtig gemacht


----------



## Sh1k4ri (11. Mai 2012)

Manowar schrieb:


> Wenns nicht weh tut, hast du´s nicht richtig gemacht



Kommt drauf an WAS man macht


----------



## Deathstyle (11. Mai 2012)

Ich bin völlig.. ehm.. was sagt man? Immun? Ich habe keine Wetterempfindlichkeit, mir ist nie kalt und wann ich das letzte mal Kopfschmerzen hatte weiß ich nichtmehr. Ich bin da aber auch ganz glücklich mit, eheh.



Manowar schrieb:


> Wenns nicht weh tut, hast du´s nicht richtig gemacht


lol.


----------



## Manowar (11. Mai 2012)

Gerade dann muss es weh tun!


----------



## ego1899 (11. Mai 2012)

Nach der Beta war ich gar nich mehr soooo geil auf D3, aber jetzt will und will die Zeit einfach nich rumgehen...
Aaaaaahhhhhh 2/5 Kooooomm schooooon!!!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## tear_jerker (12. Mai 2012)

der neueste ac 3 trailer, von wegen kein übermäßiger patriotismus... 3/5


----------



## wowfighter (12. Mai 2012)

Das ich schon seit 3 Monaten gesundheitlich meinen Freunden wenn sie was unternehmen wollen absagen muss und die Ärzte nichts finden (Hab immer Kreislausprobleme bzw. denke das ich umkippe)  100/5 will endlich mal wieder draußen chillen  Ohne Probleme!


----------



## Konov (12. Mai 2012)

ego1899 schrieb:


> Nach der Beta war ich gar nich mehr soooo geil auf D3, aber jetzt will und will die Zeit einfach nich rumgehen...
> Aaaaaahhhhhh 2/5 Kooooomm schooooon!!!
> 
> 
> ...




Du hast dir ein paar dutzend Diablo III Versionen gekauft? ^^


----------



## orkman (12. Mai 2012)

Konov schrieb:


> Du hast dir ein paar dutzend Diablo III Versionen gekauft? ^^



ist ein bild was im inet kursiert ... anscheinend aus nem laden wo die spiele schon angekommen sind ...
was mich aufregt ? dass ich bei lol immer wenn ich orianna spiele gegen eine leblanc antreten muss und ich immer sofort gekillt werde , und selbst wenn ich defensiv spiele und nicht feede , ist mein team auch noch nutzlos und verliert die lane ...


----------



## Olliruh (13. Mai 2012)

SMS von gestern morgen "Hi ,na alles gut ? Biste wieder nüchtern ? :b" Nummer kenn ich nicht ..wtf 3/5


----------



## Potpotom (14. Mai 2012)

Montag... argh


----------



## Kamsi (14. Mai 2012)

mein magen - arghhsss


----------



## tonygt (14. Mai 2012)

Das Seminar heute morgen viel aus und ich habs erst mitbekommen als ich davor stand arggh


----------



## painINprogress (14. Mai 2012)

der D3 Hype


----------



## Manowar (14. Mai 2012)

painINprogress schrieb:


> der D3 Hype



*zu deiner Signatur hochschau*
Dieser Dubstep Hype ..


----------



## myadictivo (14. Mai 2012)

expert 10/10 punkte. kopf explodiert gleich.
d3 CE vorbestellt. überall wirds verkauft nur die jungs verkaufen es erst morgen.

0:01 zocken somit abgeschrieben.. DANKE

und sollte ich meine CE nicht bekommen, garantier ich für nix mehr


----------



## painINprogress (14. Mai 2012)

Manowar schrieb:


> Dieser Dubstep Hype ..



oh ja der auch !


----------



## Konov (14. Mai 2012)

D3 UND Dubstep Hype ^^ 5/5


----------



## Sh1k4ri (14. Mai 2012)

Hipster 5/5


----------



## bkeleanor (14. Mai 2012)

Was oder wer ist den dubstep?


----------



## painINprogress (14. Mai 2012)

bkeleanor schrieb:


> Was oder wer ist den dubstep?



Ich bin Dubstep!


----------



## Kamsi (14. Mai 2012)

bkeleanor schrieb:


> Was oder wer ist den dubstep?







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=aV8DEJ8ydJQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Egooz (14. Mai 2012)

Seit 1 Woche Grippe inkl. Fieber und seit dem Wochenende noch ne Mittelohrentzündung 5/5

Arbeitskollegen sind daher pissed off XX/5


----------



## aufgeraucht (14. Mai 2012)

Kamsi schrieb:


> 56k Modem



Vertrauter Sound ;-)
Mein erstes:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Rechnungen um die 400-500 DM (sauteure Ferngespräche inklusive), dutzende Abbrüche, da der Provider nicht erreichbar war, 1MB laden = Zeit zum Essen kochen, 4MB laden = keines Nickerchen zwischendurch, Beschwerden von Mom&Dad wegen des dauerhaften Besetztzeichen. Und dabei sind wir immer noch recht hinterwäldlerisch in Deutschland, betrachtet man die wirtschaftliche Stellung in der Welt und die Kosten und Qualität von Internetanschlüssen ;-)


----------



## Potpotom (14. Mai 2012)

aufgeraucht schrieb:


> Und dabei sind wir immer noch recht hinterwäldlerisch in Deutschland, betrachtet man die wirtschaftliche Stellung in der Welt und die Kosten und Qualität von Internetanschlüssen ;-)


Das ist aber noch schmeichelhaft ausgedrückt. Nicht nur beim Internet, schon alleine beim Bezahlen mit der Kreditkarte muss man nahezu hoffen das es überhaupt möglich ist... und wenn, dann oft nur mit "deutschen" Karten. Gruselig.

Die Technik und das Knowhow ist in DE vorhanden... das wars dann aber auch schon während die Länder um uns herum im 21. Jahrhundert angekommen sind.


----------



## aufgeraucht (14. Mai 2012)

Allein mein letzter Trip nach Prag sprach wieder Bände.
Die Privatunterkunft - natürlich mit WLan ausgestattet, Lieblingskneipe - WLan, Imbissbude - WLan --- kostenlos!

Da könnte man glatt wieder ins Schwärmen geraten - preisgünstige Privatunterkunft (komplette Wohnung), nur DREI Minuten von der Karlsbrücke entfernt - aber niemand, der derzeit Lust/Zeit/Geld hat, mit mir dort für ein langes Wochenende hinzufahren 5/5


----------



## Aun (14. Mai 2012)

@ aufgeraucht. oO
ich komm sofort mit *sabber* hab ja nur 1 1/2std bis zu grenze ^^

atm regt mich mein vater auf, der mich aus dem schlaf weckt und fragt wie mein muskelkater ist...( am we 12 m³ ausgeschachtet)


----------



## myadictivo (14. Mai 2012)

yes..rechnung fürs radel wird wahrscheinlich doppelt so teuer wie vermutet und gehofft.
teure hobbies die einen in den ruin treiben : 4,5 von 5 möglichen punkten


----------



## aufgeraucht (14. Mai 2012)

Gürtel vergessen. Das kann selbst bei einem 5-minütigen Spaziergang zur Peinlichkeit werden..
Nur fix auf den Bahnsteig zum Fressautomaten. Bahnsteig gegenüber voll. Auf meinem Bahnsteig kommt auch prompt ein Zug. Zug kommt - Frau mit Hose zwischen den Knien kommt auf den Bahnsteig. Zug fährt - Frau mit den Händen voller Süßkram und Hose zwischen den Knien verlässt den Bahnsteig.

Bahh, manchmal möchte man im Boden versinken. Ich fress mir jetzt mit dem Süßkram nen Bauch an. 5/5


----------



## H2OTest (14. Mai 2012)

Das ist Ghettostyle, hosen gehören in die Kniekehlen xD


----------



## Saji (14. Mai 2012)

Himmel Arsch und Zwirn, bescheuerte Hühnerscheiße... mein Urlaub für nächste Woche wurde gestrichen, weil für meinen befristeten Arbeitsvertrag keine Verlängerung vorliegt. Wollen die mich nun verarschen oder rausekeln? Der Vertrag läuft Ende diesen Monats aus... 10/5


----------



## Aun (14. Mai 2012)

sieh es positiv saji. der urlaub steht dir gesetzlich trotzdem zu. also eigtl mehr endgeld


----------



## Ogil (14. Mai 2012)

Jo - wuerde auch erstmal lieb anfragen, wie der verfallene Urlaubsanspruch ausgezahlt wird. Sobald dem Arbeitgeber klar wird, dass der nicht einfach ersatzlos wegfaellt, ueberlegt er sich das mit naechster Woche vielleicht nochmal. Oder denkst Du das ist eher so eine Masche nach dem Motto: "Jetzt Einsatz zeigen wenn der Vertrag verlaengert werden soll!"?


----------



## Saji (14. Mai 2012)

Ogil schrieb:


> Jo - wuerde auch erstmal lieb anfragen, wie der verfallene Urlaubsanspruch ausgezahlt wird. Sobald dem Arbeitgeber klar wird, dass der nicht einfach ersatzlos wegfaellt, ueberlegt er sich das mit naechster Woche vielleicht nochmal. Oder denkst Du das ist eher so eine Masche nach dem Motto: "Jetzt Einsatz zeigen wenn der Vertrag verlaengert werden soll!"?




Ich weiß nicht was sie damit bezwecken wollen. Ich seh nur meinen gestrichen Urlaub und die Tatsache das noch keine Verlängerung da ist. Beides nicht unbedingt motivierend. Die Bezirksleitung hüllt sch dazu auch in Schweigen. >_>


----------



## aufgeraucht (14. Mai 2012)

Saji schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht was sie damit bezwecken wollen


Frag doch mal ganz charmant, ob du unentbehrlich bist oder dir kein weiterer Urlaub zustehen wird.
Der Grund steht eh schon fest, auch wenn er dir noch nicht bekannt ist. (drücke die Daumen für Unentbehrlichkeit)


----------



## myadictivo (15. Mai 2012)

haste überhaupt noch anteilig urlaub, wenn der vertrag jetzt ausläuft ?
ansonsten urlaubsabgeltung durchboxen und den rest krank feiern


----------



## Doofkatze (15. Mai 2012)

myadictivo schrieb:


> haste überhaupt noch anteilig urlaub, wenn der vertrag jetzt ausläuft ?
> ansonsten urlaubsabgeltung durchboxen und den rest krank feiern




Alleine, die Idee einzubringen ... man sollte dich erschlagen.


----------



## HitotsuSatori (15. Mai 2012)

Wegen spontaner Zahnschmerzen die halbe Nacht nicht geschlafen. Jetzt sind sie genauso spontan wieder weg und ich fühl mich wie gerädert und muss gleich zur Uni. Was für'n Dreck! 100/5


----------



## Konov (15. Mai 2012)

Gleich mündliche Prüfung in Politik, kein Boooogggg 5/5

Aber wird schnell rumgehen....


----------



## Potpotom (15. Mai 2012)

HitotsuSatori schrieb:


> Wegen spontaner Zahnschmerzen die halbe Nacht nicht geschlafen. Jetzt sind sie genauso spontan wieder weg und ich fühl mich wie gerädert und muss gleich zur Uni. Was für'n Dreck! 100/5


Na dann hoffe ich mal das die nicht spontan wieder da sind sobald du wieder zur Ruhe kommst.

btt: 
Mein Generator fürs Internet-Banking ist beim Aussteigen aus dem Auto runtergefallen und jemand ist direkt drüber gefahren. 

5/5


----------



## Manowar (15. Mai 2012)

http://www.derwesten.de/staedte/hal...fall-auf-sparkasse-in-heedfeld-id6658819.html

Ne Freundin (Gefährtin von meinem besten Kumpel) war dabei.
Sie kauert jetzt in einem Krankenhaus und ist völlig im Eimer..

So ein Abschaum gehört gefoltert und an die Wand gestellt.


----------



## tear_jerker (15. Mai 2012)

Konov schrieb:


> Gleich mündliche Prüfung in Politik, kein Boooogggg 5/5
> 
> Aber wird schnell rumgehen....



politik ist doch interessant


----------



## HitotsuSatori (15. Mai 2012)

Potpotom schrieb:


> Na dann hoffe ich mal das die nicht spontan wieder da sind sobald du wieder zur Ruhe kommst.



Keine Bange, ich geh nachher noch zum Zahnarzt. Der macht heute nur leider erst 15 Uhr auf. Und ich hasse Zahnärzte. >.>

Edit: Juhuu! Mein Zahnarzt hat Urlaub, die Vertretung hat schon zu und der Zahn muckt wieder rum. Ich hasse diesen Tag.


----------



## Konov (15. Mai 2012)

tear_jerker schrieb:


> politik ist doch interessant



Klar, da geb ich dir Recht, aber Prüfungen sind scheiße


----------



## Doofkatze (15. Mai 2012)

Kriege gerade im Büro mit, wie eine Frau spricht. Sie hat eine Stimmlage, nunja ... nicht ruhig oder gelassen, sondern schlichtweg "angepisst". Das ist ihre gewöhnliche Stimmlage. Kein Gekeife, die spricht nunmal so. Sie lästert seit ca. 30 Minuten über ihre 2 Söhne. Hält einen Monolog. Die wären ja keine 3 oder 4 mehr, sondern nun 22 Jahre alt ... Das die immer noch rumnerven würden und noch nicht ausgezogen sind.

Einer ihrer Jungs rief sie gerade an. "wo bist du gerade?" "in XX! bin gerade erst losgegangen" "machst du gleich was zu essen?" "ich hab doch gerade gesagt, ich bin gerade erst los gegangen, das dauert noch ne Weile!" (sie ist längst fertig mit dem eigentlichen Gespräch) "ich hol mir dann kurz was zu essen" "das machst du nicht! du kannst nicht weg, du hast gleich nen Zahnarzttermin! hab heute morgen da angerufen" "aber ..." "nein, nix aber! du gehst dahin!" *aufgelegt*

Wieder zu meiner Chefin "muss ich mir sowas anhören? die motzen nur rum und werden einfach nich erwachsen" ...

Ähm ja ...


----------



## Ellesmere (15. Mai 2012)

Zwangsumsiedlung von Studenten in Gronigen!

Ist das zu fassen? Jetzt die Studenten, demnächst werden alle über 65 umgesiedelt, dann die Moslems...etc.
Wo ist denn da der Europäische Gerichtshof?
unfassbar / 5


----------



## Tilbie (15. Mai 2012)

Absolut keine Lust auf Morgen 5/5


----------



## Alux (15. Mai 2012)

Wegen 10 dreckigen Piepen kein D3 für mich 42/5

Edit: und das manche Leute Facebook mit Tagebuch/Psychiater verwechseln 4/5


----------



## Konov (15. Mai 2012)

GTA4...

Scheiß Wetter draußen... also was macht man... GTA4 starten... bis jetzt hats derbe Fun gemacht aber letzte Mission oder zumindest eine der letzten ist der reinste Rotz... überall verbuggte Autos die sonst wohinkullern.... Helikopter der einfach abstürzt... frust bei der schwammigen Steuerung... naja da vergeht einem das Lachen ^^ 5/5


----------



## heinzelmännchen (15. Mai 2012)

Gnargh, BLIZZARD!!!  

Ich möchte doch so gern Diablo mit meinen Kumpels zocken, und was is los? Ich komm net rein und die sind schon lvl 30 weil se die Nacht durchgesuchtet haben >.<

foreverAlone/5


----------



## iShock (16. Mai 2012)

drecks D3 Setup bzw Download davon -.- bricht nach 1 1/2 stunden ab ohne meldung - nochmal anfangen und bricht nochmal ab  - meldung das windoof aus irgendeinem grund nicht kann / will  

wäre jetzt schon fertig geladen ohne den dreck -_-   3/5


----------



## Konov (16. Mai 2012)

Merkel feuert Röttgen, ich lach mich kaputt, das ist so ein Kasperletheater.... 5/5

Erst spazieren sie hand in hand, einen Tag später die "Wutrede" von Seehofer und jetzt wird Röttgen gefeuert 
Die sind alle so unglaublich unfähig.


----------



## Kuya (16. Mai 2012)

Totalen Pfeifen im Freundeskreis die zu Verabredungen die sie selbst vorgeschlagen haben nicht kommen, 
und nichtmal das Mindestmaß an Courage aufbringen können um abzusagen.

Und dann aus Angst zur Rede gestellt zu werden, sich nichtmal trauen, ans verdammte Telefon zu gehen. 5/5
- warum verschwende ich noch immer meine Zeit mit solchen Leuten, verdammt ich verzeihe einfach viel zu leicht.


----------



## iShock (16. Mai 2012)

ich krieg das kotzen jetzt ist der nach 3 Stunden fertig und jetzt spackt das Setup rum von bla bla bla fehler 108 können Datei nicht finden ... tausend threads gibs dazu auch - alle Lösungsvorschläge helfen nicht

juche 


nochmal runterladen fu blizz -.- 4/5


----------



## Legendary (17. Mai 2012)

iShock schrieb:


> ich krieg das kotzen jetzt ist der nach 3 Stunden fertig und jetzt spackt das Setup rum von bla bla bla fehler 108 können Datei nicht finden ... tausend threads gibs dazu auch - alle Lösungsvorschläge helfen nicht
> 
> juche
> 
> ...



Warum rumheulen und nicht einfach ganz klassisch die Box mit der DVD kaufen? Achja ich vergaß, sind ja alle schon an diesen Steamrotz gewöhnt.


Ich hab meine Spiele nach wie vor lieber im Regal stehen.


----------



## Jordin (17. Mai 2012)

AÖ-Ravenation schrieb:


> Warum rumheulen und nicht einfach ganz klassisch die Box mit der DVD kaufen? Achja ich vergaß, sind ja alle schon an diesen Steamrotz gewöhnt.



Du Scherzkeks. 
Vielleicht weil es überall ausverkauft ist? Die Läden sind in der 3ten Vorbestellungsrunde. Einfach in den Laden gehen und kaufen was man will? - Lach mich tot.
Bei Amazon solls erst wieder ab 23.5. verschickt werden (Quelle unbekannt).



> Ich hab meine Spiele nach wie vor lieber im Regal stehen.


Dito. Aber das Leben ist kein bunter Teller.

Bei meinem Stream gestern mittag lief übrigens alles reibungslos. Hat zwar bissl gedauert, aber musste alles nur 1 Mal runterladen (habe die schlimmsten Horrorgeschichten von 4x saugen und so gehört  )und konnte dann sofort loslegen. 
Mir tun die anderen User leid, die nicht so viel Glück (abgesehen von 4 Stunden von Geschäft zu Geschäft zu wackeln) hatten. 
Fühlt euch gedrückt.


----------



## iShock (17. Mai 2012)

AÖ-Ravenation schrieb:


> Warum rumheulen und nicht einfach ganz klassisch die Box mit der DVD kaufen? Achja ich vergaß, sind ja alle schon an diesen Steamrotz gewöhnt.
> 
> 
> Ich hab meine Spiele nach wie vor lieber im Regal stehen.



Tja - ich hab halt in den wenigsten Fällen mal Probleme mit Steam und höchstens bei WoW hats damals ein wenig genervt weil meine Firewall immer was auszusetzen hatte - ergo hab ich auch größtenteils gute erfahrung damit gemacht 

desweiteren hab ich mich erst gestern dazu entschlossen und nach der Arbeit war halt keine Zeit mehr :S


----------



## Legendary (17. Mai 2012)

Jordin schrieb:


> Du Scherzkeks.
> Vielleicht weil es überall ausverkauft ist? Die Läden sind in der 3ten Vorbestellungsrunde. Einfach in den Laden gehen und kaufen was man will? - Lach mich tot.
> Bei Amazon solls erst wieder ab 23.5. verschickt werden (Quelle unbekannt).



Lol. Gut das ich es noch nicht kaufe, hätt ich bloß wieder 200 Puls bekommen wenn ich bei uns die Läden abfahr. Aber immer wieder lustig, wie es zu Lieferengpässen kommen kann, da kann ich die Leute in den Foren schon verstehen, die auf Actiblizz meckern, warum zudem die Server zusammenbrechen. Blizzard konnte ja nicht ahnen, dass nach 10 Jahren Pushen des Hyps mehr als 5 Hanseln das Spiel kaufen.


----------



## Caps-lock (17. Mai 2012)

Ich glaube dazu hatte ich auch schonmal was geschriebeb .

Das mag total verrückt klingen, aber es gibt sowas wie ne Fertigungsstraße für Diablo 3.
Umrüsten auf ein anderen Produkt kostet Geld.
Also produzieren sie eine gewisse Menge pro Tag und lassen die Straße halt länger laufen.
Würd doch nix bringen in NUR Diablo 3 zu produzieren, ne neue Fabrik zu bauen, nur damit man allen Leuten in 2 Tagen D3 zukommen lassen hast.

Das instabile Wlan hier im Hotel 4/5.


----------



## Konov (17. Mai 2012)

iShock schrieb:


> Tja - ich hab halt in den wenigsten Fällen mal Probleme mit Steam und höchstens bei WoW hats damals ein wenig genervt



Ist Wow mittlerweile auch mit Steam verbunden?


----------



## Reflox (17. Mai 2012)

Konov schrieb:


> Ist Wow mittlerweile auch mit Steam verbunden?



Nö, aber du kannst für jedes Spiel eine Verbindung erstellen.


----------



## iShock (17. Mai 2012)

hmm ne war auch mehr ein Vergleich zwischen dem D3 und dem WoW Downloader - kommt vllt nicht ganz so raus aus meinem post ^^


----------



## Konov (17. Mai 2012)

Reflox schrieb:


> Nö, aber du kannst für jedes Spiel eine Verbindung erstellen.



Achso, dahingehend finde ich Steam eigentlich total sinnlos


----------



## HitotsuSatori (17. Mai 2012)

Ich hab am Mittwoch ein Referat, das ich total vergessen hab. Nun hab ich noch keine Literatur (morgen ist die Bibo wegen Brückentag netterweise geschlossen) und weiß nicht, wie ich das fertig kriegen soll. Kacke/5


----------



## Kamsi (17. Mai 2012)

http://www.bild.de/n...93256.bild.html

Wowereit hat mal wieder zugeschlagen wann werden wir von den endlich mal erlöst - Westerwelle und Wowereit beides Politiker die wohl nicht mann genug sind für ihren job


----------



## Thoor (17. Mai 2012)

Grade eben bei Deathwing das 2h Schwert gedroppt.

Der Gammeltank mit den Gladi Schultern (Enchants, gems wtf? brauch ich doch nicht!) der bereits im Besitz des 2h Schwertes ist rollt darauf Bedarf und gewinnts... ne srsly, ich frag mich echt was in solchen Köpfen vorgeht... -.-


----------



## Aun (17. Mai 2012)

das mir irgend ein penner meine geldbörse geklaut hat..... himmelfahrt adé, hallo bullerei....
aber das kaufen die mir in meinem aktuellen zustand eh net ab....


----------



## aufgeraucht (17. Mai 2012)

Kamsi schrieb:


> Wowereit hat mal wieder zugeschlagen



Kamsi, such dir andere Quellen. Das tut ja schon beinahe weh. Körtgen ist ein kompetenter Mensch, aber die Nummer hat er nunmal in den Sand gesetzt. Die Probleme beim Brandschutz waren länger bekannt. Da sie insbesondere den unterirdischen Bahnhof betreffen, wussten wir schon geraume Zeit davon, Körtgen hat aber auch noch 40 Tage vor der geplanten Eröffnung verlauten lassen: 'alles kein Problem. Wir brauchen den Druck, um fertig zu werden'. Zu dem Zeitpunkt hätte er längst die Leute an den Tisch beordern sollen, die noch was ausrichten hätten können. Als Planer ist soviel Voraussicht angemessen.

Das der Termin nun so weit verschoben wird, liegt wohl eher daran, dass der Flughafen noch lange nicht fertig ist. Die Gepäckabfertigung wurde zum Beispiel völlig verplant. Man hat nachträglich riesige provisorische Pavillons gebaut.

Die Bahn wurde ausnahmsweise mal rechtzeitig fertig, Parkraumbewirtschaftung steht, die Airlines waren bereit, Bundespolizei, Feuerwehr, Flugrouten - alles eingetütet. Nur eben der Flughafen selbst nicht.
Ich kann mich an einen "Ausseneinsatz" 2001 erinnern, da wurde ich zum ersten mal zur Anhörung nach Schönefeld geschickt. Seitdem ist ne Menge Zeit vergangen und nun wirds auf den letzten Metern verstolpert.

Naja, Wowereit soll sich ruhig vor jede Kamera stellen und sich dem Gedümpel der Bildzeitungsleser aussetzen. Dann können wir als territorial zuständige Behörde im Land Brandenburg in Ruhe weiterarbeiten.

PS. Haben aber schon einen Nachfolger für den "Fluchhafen" Schönefeld: Geheimnisvoller neuer Bauleiter soll Flughafenbau fertigstellen 
Dennoch, ich mochte Körtgen und seine Art.


----------



## Reflox (17. Mai 2012)

Gestern Impfung machen lassen. Was mach ich? Ich spann den Arm an wie Sau. Ich habe immernoch schmerzen davon. 1/5 -.-


----------



## H2OTest (17. Mai 2012)

Reflox schrieb:


> Gestern Impfung machen lassen. Was mach ich? Ich spann den Arm an wie Sau. Ich habe immernoch schmerzen davon. 1/5 -.-



mimi


aber endlich vorbei
im kh liegen 2/5


----------



## aufgeraucht (17. Mai 2012)

Reflox schrieb:


> Gestern Impfung machen lassen. Was mach ich? Ich spann den Arm an wie Sau. Ich habe immernoch schmerzen davon. 1/5 -.-



Tetanusimpfung tat bei mir noch vier Tage später weh, Grippeschutzimpfung dauerte nur zwei.

Das Fernsehprogramm ist so unfassbar schlecht 5/5


----------



## Reflox (17. Mai 2012)

H2OTest schrieb:


> mimi



Darum ja auch nur 1/5^^


----------



## Legendary (17. Mai 2012)

aufgeraucht schrieb:


> Das Fernsehprogramm ist so unfassbar schlecht 5/5


Feiertag!


----------



## Alux (17. Mai 2012)

aufgeraucht schrieb:


> Das Fernsehprogramm ist so unfassbar schlecht 5/5



Alice im Wunderland danach Jumper und dann Brüno

Was ist daran schlecht?^^


----------



## schneemaus (17. Mai 2012)

Dass es keine Rückenprotektorenpflicht auf Reitturnieren gibt 3/5.
Gut, ne Schlüsselbeinfraktur hätte sich damit auch nicht vermeiden lassen, aber die eventuelle Wirbelsäulenverletzung später denke ich schon.
Außerdem hab ich letztens auf nem anderen Reitturnier-Sandienst gesehen, dass es sogar coole Airbagwesten gibt, die mit den Zügeln verbunden werden und beim Sturz dann eben aufgehen. Inklusive Nackenschutz. Total geil das Ding, stört nicht beim Reiten, sieht nicht so scheiße aus wie ein Rückenprotektor (wobei mir das um ehrlich zu sein egal wäre, wenn ich reiten würde) und rettet im Ernstfall die Wirbelsäule oder sogar das Leben.

Jemand von euch Erfahrung mit Springreiten? Wieso ziehen die nicht alle so nen Protektor aufm Rücken an?


----------



## iShock (17. Mai 2012)

aufgeraucht schrieb:


> Tetanusimpfung tat bei mir noch vier Tage später weh, Grippeschutzimpfung dauerte nur zwei.
> 
> Das Fernsehprogramm ist so unfassbar schlecht 5/5



Tetanusimpfung... 1 Monat geschwollene Schulter -_-


fühl mich grad krank - mir wird ständig warm und kalt - mal schwitze ich und mal am frieren

schön über die freien Tage was sonst 5/5


----------



## tonygt (17. Mai 2012)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Dass es keine Rückenprotektorenpflicht auf Reitturnieren gibt 3/5.
> Gut, ne Schlüsselbeinfraktur hätte sich damit auch nicht vermeiden lassen, aber die eventuelle Wirbelsäulenverletzung später denke ich schon.
> Außerdem hab ich letztens auf nem anderen Reitturnier-Sandienst gesehen, dass es sogar coole Airbagwesten gibt, die mit den Zügeln verbunden werden und beim Sturz dann eben aufgehen. Inklusive Nackenschutz. Total geil das Ding, stört nicht beim Reiten, sieht nicht so scheiße aus wie ein Rückenprotektor (wobei mir das um ehrlich zu sein egal wäre, wenn ich reiten würde) und rettet im Ernstfall die Wirbelsäule oder sogar das Leben.
> 
> Jemand von euch Erfahrung mit Springreiten? Wieso ziehen die nicht alle so nen Protektor aufm Rücken an?



Ich kenn mioch jetzt nicht mit Springreiten direkt aus kenne es aber vom Western, das es bei Turnieren eine bestimmte Kleiderordnung gibt, die erfüllt werden muss und deswegen ist entweder so das die Protektoren nicht erlaubt sind oder von den Richtern nicht gerne gesehen werden, weil man damit ja zeigt das man seinem Pferd nicht vertraut.

Könnt da aber nochmal meine Mutter fragen wie das genau aussieht, ich bin schon länger nicht mehr im Pferde Sport aktiv, von daher bin ich da nicht mehr so Uptodate


----------



## H2OTest (17. Mai 2012)

ich schlafe und mitten in der nacht kommt noch n patient rein -.- fuuuuuuuuuu 5/5


----------



## Xidish (17. Mai 2012)

... Anwohner, die meinen, durch imo zu laute Musik auffallen zu müssen -
und ganz ignorieren, daß morgen vielleicht noch viele Menschen arbeiten müssen ...


----------



## Kamsi (17. Mai 2012)

H2OTest schrieb:


> ich schlafe und mitten in der nacht kommt noch n patient rein -.- fuuuuuuuuuu 5/5



kenn ich zu gut ^^

bei meiner gallenop

erste nacht 

patient wird nachts reingeschoben - 1 std später schreit er vor schmerzen und dann wird er rausgeschoben und das ganze zimmer stinkt weil der katheder sich gelöst hat und das bei 24 grad draussen nachts

meine 2 bettnachbarn hat das nicht gestört die waren laut am schnarchen

arschkarte als kassenpatient halt


----------



## H2OTest (17. Mai 2012)

Kamsi schrieb:


> kenn ich zu gut ^^
> 
> bei meiner gallenop
> 
> ...




ich bin sogapr privat versichert - chefarztun doppelzimmer -.- aber ich zieh immer die arschkarte... ahja er schnarcht


----------



## aufgeraucht (18. Mai 2012)

Xidish schrieb:


> ... Anwohner, die meinen, durch imo zu laute Musik auffallen zu müssen -
> und ganz ignorieren, daß morgen vielleicht noch viele Menschen arbeiten müssen ...



Heute früh ab 9 Uhr flog aus dem Haus gegenüber Speermüll aus dem Fenster. Lag dann natürlich nicht da, wo er hinsollte, also nochmal lautstark alles umgestapelt. Zog sich ne ganze Zeit hin. PUNKT 12 Uhr mittags fingen die dann in der Wohnung an, mit einem _Bohrmeißel_ Fliesen abzuhämmern. RADDADDADDADDADDADDA. Zwei Stunden bei offenem Fenster.
Gegen 14.30 Uhr spielten dann ein Dutzend Bengels auf der Straße Amoklauf. "PENG PENG PENG. EY DU BIST TOOOT." "GAR NICHT, ICH HAB ZUERST GESCHOSSEN. PENG PENG". Aufgedrehte Kinder sind wie hysterische Erwachsene - sie SCHREIEN unaufhörlich. Dauerte so ne Stunde.
Dann zog ein Herrentagsrudel im Vollrausch vorbei. Waren zwar nicht die ersten an diesem Tag, aber die ersten mit einer Trommel.

Aber zumindest zum Abend hin wurde es still. Aber dieses Viertel fällt ab 22 Uhr ohnehin meist in den Tiefschlaf.


----------



## Feuerkatze (18. Mai 2012)

@Springreiten: da darf man sicherlich Rückenprotektoren auch beim Turnier tragen. ich finde sie meist einengend, aber beim Springen habe ich ihn dann doch getragen. Einmal Steissbein fast angeknackst reicht. Leider ist es eben noch nicht so, dass die Versicherung dann nichts mehr zahlt wenn du keinen trägst (so wie es beim Helm der Fall ist). Und viele stehen dann eben noch zu sehr auf gutes Aussehen, als das man da einen Protektor tragen will. Warum auch immer? 
Aber es gibt ja auch Motorradfahrer die meinen, dass Helm und Nierenschutz ausreichend ist. Kurze Hose, T-Shirt und dann los.  (die regen mich immer auf, um beim Thema zu bleiben, auch wenn ich bisher davon noch keinen Retten musste)

Bei Westernreiten ist das tatsächlich anders, wenn man aber die Disziplinen mit Springreiten vergleicht ist die Sturzgefahr doch wesentlich geringer (da ist das Gefährlichste mMn vielleicht noch das Cutting, weil man da die schnellen Bewegungen ausgleichen muss)


----------



## Konov (18. Mai 2012)

Die Idioten, meist im Alter von 16 bis 25, die meinen mit einem Bollerwagen wie die Kings durch die Natur des Stadtwalds pflügen zu müssen um ihre Veltins V+ Flaschen überall zu verteilen und grölend jeden zu verschrecken, der nicht gerade aufm Fahrrad schnell genug vorbeifahren kann, um keine Angst haben zu müssen, angepöbelt zu werden.

Vatertag sucks 5/5


----------



## Manaori (18. Mai 2012)

EC IKarte verloren.... Anruf bei der Bank, Elektronische Stimme sagt: "BItte tippen Sie IHre BLZ ins Telefon".... jow. "Bitte halten Sie Ihre Kontonummer und Kartennummer bereit"... WTF?Denken die ich lerne mir die auswendig oder wie?! 100/5 weil ich jetzt extra zur Bank fahren darf..


----------



## HitotsuSatori (18. Mai 2012)

Alle Bücher, die ich für mein Referat am Mittwoch brauche, sind ausgeliehen. Ist ja auch zu viel verlangt, einen Semesterapparat einzurichten, damit auch jeder im Kurs die Bücher nutzen kann und sie nicht ein einzelner Spacken über Wochen ausleiht. 100/5


----------



## Jordin (18. Mai 2012)

scheiß Nacht - again
4/5


----------



## painINprogress (18. Mai 2012)

[font=Verdana, sans-serif]occupy Frankfurt 100/5[/font]

[font=Verdana, sans-serif] [/font]

[font=Verdana, sans-serif]Drecks Idioten da geht man mit nem Anzugzu nem verdammt wichtigen Termin und muss sich dann von den $§&!"§anpöbeln und bedrohen lass....[/font]

[font=Verdana, sans-serif] [/font]

[font=Verdana, sans-serif]Manchmal verstehe ich Polizeigewalt...  [/font]


----------



## Konov (18. Mai 2012)

painINprogress schrieb:


> [font="Verdana, sans-serif"]occupy Frankfurt 100/5[/font]
> 
> [font="Verdana, sans-serif"] [/font]
> 
> ...



Wobei Polizeigewalt wohl in den meisten Fällen nicht entsteht, weil die Cops mit Anzug durch die Gegend laufen und angepöbelt werden. ^^


----------



## painINprogress (18. Mai 2012)

Konov schrieb:


> Wobei Polizeigewalt wohl in den meisten Fällen nicht entsteht, weil die Cops mit Anzug durch die Gegend laufen und angepöbelt werden. ^^



stimmt schon.

aber in immoment würd ich sogar liebend gerne selbst diesen idioten eins aufen deckel geben...

wohoo termin verpasst..

und Auto hat jetzt auch was abbekommen....

man ich fahr se übern haufen...


----------



## Saji (18. Mai 2012)

Der Diablo 3 Shitstorm. Als hätte man vorher nicht gewusst wie es kommen wird. 3/5

Morgen arbeiten müssen; nur 2/5 weil zum einen unser **** Filialleiter nicht da ist und zum anderen wir ja schon um 16Uhr zu machen.


----------



## Alux (18. Mai 2012)

Manaori schrieb:


> EC IKarte verloren.... Anruf bei der Bank, Elektronische Stimme sagt: "BItte tippen Sie IHre BLZ ins Telefon".... jow. "Bitte halten Sie Ihre Kontonummer und Kartennummer bereit"... WTF?Denken die ich lerne mir die auswendig oder wie?! 100/5 weil ich jetzt extra zur Bank fahren darf..



Die kann man doch einfach auch übers net-Banking Konto sperren oder halt mit Pass in die Bank gehen.

@Topic Battle.net Seite schein down zu sein, wollte was im Account nachchecken 2/5


----------



## aufgeraucht (18. Mai 2012)

Manaori schrieb:


> Denken die ich lerne mir die auswendig oder wie?! 100/5


Na wenigstens weißt du noch, zu welcher Bank du fahren musst  
Bekomme meine Kontonummer auch nur zusammen, wenn ich den Ziffernblock einer Tastatur vor mir habe. Bei der BLZ schwanke ich stets zwischen Raten und Wissen. Lag bisher aber immer richtig. Sollte diesbezüglich langsam mal darauf vertrauen, was ich zu wissen glaube.


----------



## Kamsi (18. Mai 2012)

tsw login server down

das erinnert mich viel zu sehr an aoc - naja typisch funcom


----------



## Xidish (18. Mai 2012)

wiedermal Probleme mit Directupload 

Wollte da Bilder vom Smartphone (16:9 Original Format - 3264x1836) hochladen.
Leider kommt jedesmal <Fehler: Verbindung unterbrochen>.

Ich kann nix dazu finden, wie viele Pixel das Bild haben darf - nur -
daß es nicht größer wie 8 MB sein darf.


----------



## Reflox (19. Mai 2012)

MW3 vorhin unendlich/5

Ich und ne Freundin machen ein Privates Match. Sie fragt ob ein Kumpel mitmachen kann, naja wenns sein muss. Gut angefangen, erste Map war auch ganz gut, nur da ist er mir schon mit seiner MP7 auf die Nerven gegangen. Map fertig, "MEHR ZEIT, MEHR PUNKTE WÄH WÄH WÄH WÄH"! Ich war kurz davor ihn rauszuschmeissen, ER ist hier neu, ICH hoste also mache ICH die Regeln. Auf den Wunsch hin habe ich leicht sauer die Zeit auf unbegrenzt und das Cap auf 7500 gesetzt. Ein rechtes Stück wenn man zu dritt spielt. 
Gut, es geht los. Dann rennt der Honk immernoch die ganze Zeit mit seiner besch******* MP7 Schnellfeuer rum. Nach 15 Minuten wurde ich richtig sauer, da er natürlich immer jeden umlegte. Ich nahm also meine MP und die RPG. Rakte fliegt, BAM. Den MP7 Noob getroffen. Headshot. "DU RPG NOOB" - "Sagt der MP7 kacknoob" "Halt die Fr**** (hier bitte eine Anschuldigung des Inzests auf englisch einfügen)" Jezt wurde ich richtig sauer. Währernd 2 Stunden schob ich ihm Rakete um Rakete in den Hals. Es wurde geflucht und gezetert, das war nichtmehr schön. Dann kam er mit einer Kombi, die mich zum rasten brachte. MP7 und FMG9 Akimbo.

Stellt euch vor, alles ist dunkel. Dann fällt ein Wassertropfen in ein Fass. Und das Fass explodiert in tausend Teile. So ging es mir in diesem Moment. Es hatte sich schnell herauskristallisiert dass es nur einen umstrittenen Punkt auf der ganzen Map (Liberation) gibt. Die Katakomben. Ich im Vorteil, da mein kleines tragbares Radar alle Eingänge abscannte. Wiedereinmal hatte er mich erwischt. Wieder machte er eine Abfällige Bemerkung. Ich rannte ziemlich wütend zum Eingang zurück, zielend schleiche im zur Treppe und sehe wie die beiden schon auf mich warten. Sie arbeiteten zusammen gegen mich. Ich riss einen mit in den Tod. Über das Steamfenster beschwerte ich mich über dieses Verhalten. "War ja nur einmal". Dann wurden es zweimal, dann dreimal, viermal, fünfmal, sechsmal. Irgendwann dachte ich mir, jetzt bist du mal ein richtiger Dreckssack. Ich sagte also, bin AFK, bitte killt mich nicht. (Hatten wir so abgemacht, dass niemand getötet wird wenn er weg ist.) Sie beide schlichen sich hin, er hatte schon das C4 in der Hand, stand ich auf und warf ihm eine Semtex an. Beide futsch. Dafür hassten mich jetzt beide. Irgendwann, hatte er einen Disconnect. Es gibt also doch einen Gott. Sie redet seit dem nichtmehr mit mir.

Die Moral von der Geschichte? Zockt nie mit Frauen die ihre Tage haben und lässt sie auf gar keinen Fall einen Freund mitbringen.

Das musste jetzt sein.


----------



## iShock (19. Mai 2012)

die letzten folgen von Steins;Gate 5/5 -_-*

na gut doch nur 3/5 weils doch spannend ist :s


----------



## Tilbie (20. Mai 2012)

iShock schrieb:


> die letzten folgen von Steins;Gate 5/5 -_-*
> 
> na gut doch nur 3/5 weils doch spannend ist :s



Welche Folgen meinst du?
So ab Folge 12?


Spoiler



wo Myuri stirbt und Rintar&#333; versucht sie zu retten?


----------



## Konov (20. Mai 2012)

Reflox schrieb:


> MW3 vorhin unendlich/5
> 
> [....]




Hört sich mies an, aber wirklich reif wäre es wohl gewesen, einfach zu sagen, dass man keine Lust mehr hat, wenns einem zu bunt wird.
Klingt alles ein bißchen sehr nach Kinderkacke, aber so ist es meistens....


----------



## iShock (20. Mai 2012)

Tilbie schrieb:


> Welche Folgen meinst du?
> So ab Folge 12?
> 
> 
> ...



ne die letzten Folgen - so ab 20



Spoiler



wo es dann halt um die Entscheidung geht mayuri oder kurisu zu retten und das dann beim 1. Versuch dann auch noch fehlschlägt da hätte ich mir die Haare raufen können - aber bin jetzt durch und das ist mal ein schönes Happy End muss ich sagen





mal noch ein Edit: mich regt tierisch auf das meine Hände nach Steaksoße riechen und ich den Mief nich abkrieg *würg* 5/5


----------



## Reflox (20. Mai 2012)

Konov schrieb:


> Hört sich mies an, aber wirklich reif wäre es wohl gewesen, einfach zu sagen, dass man keine Lust mehr hat, wenns einem zu bunt wird.
> Klingt alles ein bißchen sehr nach Kinderkacke, aber so ist es meistens....



Ich habs eigentlich wegen ihr durchgestanden, weil ich schon vorhin gesagt habe ich hätte keine Bock mehr als sie immer rummotzte.


----------



## aufgeraucht (20. Mai 2012)

iShock schrieb:


> mal noch ein Edit: mich regt tierisch auf das meine Hände nach Steaksoße riechen und ich den Mief nich abkrieg *würg* 5/5



Hilft zu 99%: 'Küchen-Handseife', ist irgendwas zwischen Spülmittel und Flüssigseife. Hab ich mir gekauft, als ich gelegentlich Angeln war. Da bleibt ein sehr penetranter Geruch zurück (wenn denn einer anbeißt).
Kostet kaum was und hält ewig. Gehört wie ein Korkenzieher in dem gut sortierten Haushalt - braucht man selten, aber wenn, dann ist es Gold wert.


----------



## win3ermute (20. Mai 2012)

Mich über einen sogenannten "Bekannten" aufzuregen, der auf Argumente in einem völlig unerheblichen Thema plötzlich nur mit persönlichen Angriffen kontern kann.

Brücken über Brücken gebaut, um das Gespräch noch in sinnvolle Bahnen zu lenken, obwohl am Ende doch nur die selben dämlichen Angriffe gegen meine Person kamen.

Und da hört es irgendwann bei mir auf. Ich mag es durchaus, wenn man mir die Meinung ins Gesicht sagt - nicht jedoch, wenn man vermeintliche Schwächen meinerseits als "Argument" benutzt, um den eigenen Standpunkt in völlig unpassender Weise zu untermauern. 

In solchen Momenten gebe ich wie angemerkt mehrere Chancen - werden die nicht genutzt, war es das für die Person. Wie auch in diesem Falle. 

Mich regt derzeit eher auf, daß ich mich über solche Vollpfosten aufrege. Daß Menschen absolut Scheisse sind, weiß ich seit Jahrzehnten - daß ich immer noch versuche, zu manchen Deppen eine Art "Beziehung" aufzubauen und danach sowohl enttäuscht als auch deswegen wütend werde, regt mich eigentlich am meisten auf. Irgendwann sollte man es doch besser wissen...

Edit: Und wie immer gibt es für solche Idioten nur einen Weg: Von mir ignoriert zu werden! Ca. 5 Chancen nicht genutzt - und demnächst regen sie sich wieder auf, daß ich ihnen keine 6. Chance gebe, obwohl sie von mir bei mindestens der 3. Chance auf etwaige verdammt nachhaltigen Konsequenzen hinsichtlich meines zukünftigen Verhaltens hingewiesen wurden. 
Hauptsache, ich bin wieder der Arsch, weil ich ihnen keine 6., 7. und 8. Chance gebe und sie statt dessen links liegen lasse. Und solche Leute sind über 30. Da kann man doch nur kotzen...


----------



## Aswin2009 (20. Mai 2012)

es ist mal wieder typisch. Bayern münchen ist so weit gekommen in der cl. was machen die meisten deutschen? anstatt die bayern anzufeuern freuen die sich weil sie verloren haben? enschuldigung Bayern mag arogant sein aber das heißt ja nicht das diese Mannschaft nicht zu deutschland gehört 5/5


----------



## Dominau (20. Mai 2012)

Oje, ich will nicht wissen was ich gestern alles gemacht hab beim Feiern.
Kann mich an nichtmehr viel erinnern :/
4/5


----------



## Konov (20. Mai 2012)

Aswin2009 schrieb:


> es ist mal wieder typisch. Bayern münchen ist so weit gekommen in der cl. was machen die meisten deutschen? anstatt die bayern anzufeuern freuen die sich weil sie verloren haben? enschuldigung Bayern mag arogant sein aber das heißt ja nicht das diese Mannschaft nicht zu deutschland gehört 5/5



naja... leider doch. Bayern gehört ja nicht wirklich zu Deutschland, höchstens geografisch, also die Fußballmannschaft auch nicht.


----------



## win3ermute (20. Mai 2012)

Dominau schrieb:


> Oje, ich will nicht wissen was ich gestern alles gemacht hab beim Feiern.
> Kann mich an nichtmehr viel erinnern :/



Das regt Dich auf? Mit ein paar Erinnerungsanstößen ist das zumindest bei mir alles wieder da - und meistens ist das so schräg, daß sich alleine die Erinnerung daran lohnt 

Mögliche Kombinationen sind:

a) Mädel peinlich angebaggert
b) Mädel, von dem man was möchte, peinlich angebaggert
c) Mädel, das von einem was möchte, aber man selbst nicht, peinlich angebaggert
d) den Hansel auf der Tanzfläche gegeben 
e) herumgewankt und alles mögliche zugelabert
f) sich für Aristoteles selbst gehalten und _wirklich_ alles zugelabert
g) besoffen das Auto geentert und ein wenig herumgefahren (NoGo!!! - lehrt aber, demnächst den Schlüssel abzugeben)
h) total stralle mit in die nächste Disco abgewandert, die Idiotenmusik spielt und in der man die Idiotentussis völlig peinlich anspricht
i) Filmriss und neben einer Ollen aufgewacht
j) Filmriss und neben der besten Freundin aufgewacht
k) Filmriss und neben dem Schwarm aufgewacht (Du verdammter Vollidiot! Sowas hat man zu erinnern!)
l) im Gebüsch irgendwo aufgewacht
m) in der Bahn/Bus/Zug irgendwo aufgewacht

Mir fallen noch ein paar andere Sachen ein - aber alles halb so wild (außer die Sache mit dem Schwarm und nicht an den Sex erinnern! VOLLIDIOT!).

Geht vorbei, ist spaßig etc. 

Hat jemand Bilder/Videos gemacht?

Edit: Ich erinnere mich, neben einer Frau aufgewacht zu sein, die sich als meine beste Freundin als auch mein Schwarm entpuppte. Ich entschied mich damals, daß das Reden, ob denn was passiert sei, völlig unergiebig wäre - und sorgte dafür, daß was passierte. 
Jupp, wir hatten danach eine Menge zu bereden. Manchmal...


----------



## H2OTest (20. Mai 2012)

Reflox schrieb:


> [...]



falls du lust hast kannst du mal mit mir zocken 
einfach mal per pm deinen steam namen schicken


----------



## tear_jerker (20. Mai 2012)

an herrentag mit dem rechten fuß und freundina uf der schulter umgeknickt, war erst nur ein bisschen geschwollen und bin damit immer noch weiter gehumpelt und am tag darauf auch noch durch strasburg gelaufen. am abend dann gesehen das der fuß streifen hat und 2 große blutergüsse über und unterm knöchel sind. arzt hat dann diagnose bänderriss gestellt und jetzt darf ich 6 wochen lang sone doofe schiene tragen :/ 5/5


----------



## H2OTest (20. Mai 2012)

tear_jerker schrieb:


> an herrentag mit dem rechten fuß und freundina uf der schulter umgeknickt, war erst nur ein bisschen geschwollen und bin damit immer noch weiter gehumpelt und am tag darauf auch noch durch strasburg gelaufen. am abend dann gesehen das der fuß streifen hat und 2 große blutergüsse über und unterm knöchel sind. arzt hat dann diagnose bänderriss gestellt und jetzt darf ich 6 wochen lang sone doofe schiene tragen :/ 5/5



Mein Beileid, sei froh, dass du dir nichts am knie getan hast  

bei schönem wetter zuhause sitzen dank krücken 3/5


----------



## tear_jerker (20. Mai 2012)

danke danke  ich hab im moemnt in dem ich umgeknickt bin aber auch eher angst das meiner freundin was passiert. schmerzen hab ich schon so gut wie keine mehr, sieht aber eklig aus xD


----------



## Olliruh (20. Mai 2012)

meine maus ist schon wieder schrott 5/5


----------



## Rayon (20. Mai 2012)

d3 server down, dabei grad 60 geworden


----------



## Noxiel (20. Mai 2012)

Fuckedifuckedifuckfuckfuck, das lange Wochenende ist fast schon wieder vorbei. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## kaepteniglo (20. Mai 2012)

Das nächste lange WE haben wir doch schon nächstes WE


----------



## Legendary (20. Mai 2012)

Konov schrieb:


> naja... leider doch. Bayern gehört ja nicht wirklich zu Deutschland, höchstens geografisch, also die Fußballmannschaft auch nicht.



Wenn du unsere Radstrecken hier im Alpenvorland sehen würdest, würdest du eh nur noch rumheulen. :>


Langes WE fast vorbei 4/5


----------



## Konov (20. Mai 2012)

AÖ-Ravenation schrieb:


> Wenn du unsere Radstrecken hier im Alpenvorland sehen würdest, würdest du eh nur noch rumheulen. :>
> 
> 
> Langes WE fast vorbei 4/5



Naja für solche Biketouren muss man dann halt ins Ausland


----------



## Legendary (20. Mai 2012)

Irgendwann komm ich bei euch Saubreißen vorbei und steck euch die Hand in nen Eimer voller warmem Wasser.


----------



## Reflox (20. Mai 2012)

Morgen in ein aufgezwungenes Praktikum gehen. -.- 5/5

Alle anderen haben es schön chillig, nur ich muss wieder 2 Tage lang Klempner arbeiten. "Ich bin überzeugt, dass dir das nicht gefallen wird." Und warum soll ich dann trotzdem gehen?


----------



## aufgeraucht (20. Mai 2012)

AÖ-Ravenation schrieb:


> Irgendwann komm ich bei euch Saubreißen vorbei und steck euch die Hand in nen Eimer voller warmem Wasser.



Mach fix "Knackarsch" (siehe : Worüber freut ihr euch SO RICHTIG?), mir schmerzt die Hand bald vom eiskalten Bierchen.  
(vorher schnell 'um die Ecke'')


----------



## aufgeraucht (20. Mai 2012)

Reflox schrieb:


> nur ich muss wieder 2 Tage lang Klempner arbeiten. "Ich bin überzeugt, dass dir das nicht gefallen wird."


Keine schöne Vorstellung, was dich da nach dem Wochenende erwarten könnte. Für Bayern-Fans wars "zum Kot*en", alle anderen sagen "drauf geschi**en"


----------



## zoizz (20. Mai 2012)

Wann kommt Diablo eigentlich raus? 
Die jetztige Beta läuft ja noch nicht wirklich rund: Freunde sind offline, obwohl sie bei mir in der Grp sind, dann Einlogserver down, mitten am Sonntag Wartungsarbeiten. Fast so schlimm wie bei GW2 ^^


----------



## aufgeraucht (20. Mai 2012)

zoizz schrieb:


> Wann kommt Diablo eigentlich raus?



Der korrekte Tempus müsste heißen: "Wann _kam_ Diablo eigentlich raus?"
15.05.2012


----------



## Sh1k4ri (20. Mai 2012)

aufgeraucht schrieb:


> Der korrekte Tempus müsste heißen: "Wann _kam_ Diablo eigentlich raus?"
> 15.05.2012



Das war glaube ich Sarkasmus 

Würd auch gern zocken, aber so dolle juckt es mich jetzt auch net. Gehe dann ne Runde laufen


----------



## aufgeraucht (20. Mai 2012)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Das war glaube ich Sarkasmus



In diesem Forum sperrt sich mein Sarkasmusverständnis. In den meisten Fällen wird er nicht verstanden. Ich jetzt auch nicht mehr.


----------



## Legendary (20. Mai 2012)

aufgeraucht schrieb:


> Mach fix "Knackarsch" (siehe : Worüber freut ihr euch SO RICHTIG?), mir schmerzt die Hand bald vom eiskalten Bierchen.
> (vorher schnell 'um die Ecke'')



Made my Day!


----------



## Kamsi (23. Mai 2012)

.


----------



## Manaori (23. Mai 2012)

Der heutige Tag auf Arbeit. Erst von einem Bewohner fast zur Weißglut getrieben (und das, wo ich mir zugute halte, grade bei ihm echt geduldig zu sein) mit seinem Gemotze dass hier und da und überhaupt kann ich das ja anscheinend überhaupt gar nicht und sowieso, dann unglaublicher Stress weil es andere Schwierigkeiten gab, ich da aber die Verantwortung für hab (als Bufdi :S) weil außer mir nur die Aushilfe da unten war und überhaupt. 9/10,- weil ich immerhin ein Lob von der Chefin gekriegt hab, dass ich trotz allem meine Arbeit gut gemacht hab >.>


----------



## Jordin (23. Mai 2012)

Kamsi schrieb:


> Leah 5/5



Wenn das ein Spoiler war gibts Dresche!


----------



## Kamsi (23. Mai 2012)

http://www.focus.de/...aid_756527.html



> Jeder vierte Geringverdiener mit Vollzeitjob arbeitet in Deutschland mindestens 50 Stunden pro Woche, um seine Existenz zu sichern.
> 
> 
> So lange Arbeitszeiten wie bei den Niedriglöhnern gibt es ansonsten nur am oberen Ende der Einkommensskala, also bei Gutverdienern in Vollzeit







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=QQH9JV3_caI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



5/5


----------



## seanbuddha (23. Mai 2012)

Kamsi schrieb:


> http://www.focus.de/...aid_756527.html
> 
> 
> 
> ...







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ogil (23. Mai 2012)

Das eigentlich Schlimme dabei sind die Reaktionen der Politik - da sie zeigen, wie wenig Einblick man dabei in die Realitaet hat. Denn so sehr ich auch fuer die Einfuehrung eines Mindestlohns bin - am Problem der hohen Ueberstunden aendert er nix. Denn viele Geringverdiener arbeiten ja nicht etwa 50 Stunden und bekommen dann die 50 Stunden auch bezahlt. Man liest ja immer wieder davon wie Arbeitgeber z.B. in Supermaerkten voraussetzen, dass die Angestellten unbezahlte Ueberstunden leisten und dann halt 45h pro Woche arbeiten und trotzdem nur die im Vertrag festgeschriebenen 40h bezahlt bekommen.


----------



## Doofkatze (23. Mai 2012)

Ogil schrieb:


> Das eigentlich Schlimme dabei sind die Reaktionen der Politik - da sie zeigen, wie wenig Einblick man dabei in die Realitaet hat. Denn so sehr ich auch fuer die Einfuehrung eines Mindestlohns bin - am Problem der hohen Ueberstunden aendert er nix. Denn viele Geringverdiener arbeiten ja nicht etwa 50 Stunden und bekommen dann die 50 Stunden auch bezahlt. Man liest ja immer wieder davon wie Arbeitgeber z.B. in Supermaerkten voraussetzen, dass die Angestellten unbezahlte Ueberstunden leisten und dann halt 45h pro Woche arbeiten und trotzdem nur die im Vertrag festgeschriebenen 40h bezahlt bekommen.



Mein Alltag beinhaltet es, nach Ableistung der gewöhnlichen Arbeitszeit das "Ende der Arbeit" einzuläuten und während der täglichen Verabschiedung von Chef und Chefin gewisse Dinge zu besprechen, sodass ich zumeist 20-30 Minuten später tatsächlich "draußen" bin. Zudem steht in einer Klausel meines Arbeitsvertrages drin, das mein Chef bis zu 15% der Überstunden auf den Monat gerechnet, sprich meine 40 Stunden Woche + 15% pro Woche Überstunden gar nicht auszahlen muss.

Leider war ich mit dem unterschreiben des Vertrages recht voreilig und habe seine Fairness etwas unterschätzt. So kann ich halt rechtlich 6 Stunden mehr pro Woche arbeiten (eigentlich ja 26 Stunden mehr pro Monat) ohne davon je etwas zu sehen. Und ich Volldepp hab die Klausel nicht rausgestrichen.


----------



## Legendary (23. Mai 2012)

Wie hat meine Mama immer so schön gesagt?

Hättst was gscheits gelernt! 

Und Marcel sah das es gut war und tat es.


----------



## Alux (23. Mai 2012)

Wetter 10/5

Das heutige Wetter chronologisch
Regen
Sonne
Bewölkt
Regen
Bewölkt
Sonne
Regen
Sonne
Regen


----------



## Highgrunt (23. Mai 2012)

Wie war das: Gott würfelt nicht, Gott spielt Schach. Mit zwei Damen!

Und scheinbar hat der Gute was gegen dich.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (23. Mai 2012)

Diese Mischung aus Hitze und Feuchtigkeit, das geht mir so auf den Senkel, ich laufe 2 Schritte und bin klitschnass obwohl ich kein Mensch bin der viel schwitzt.
Und mein Highlight das meine Haare sich dann immer wellen und blablabla und unter der Cap ist das noch extremer 342573925793275923852375/5 ._.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (23. Mai 2012)

Sozialinkompatibel schrieb:


> Und mein Highlight das meine Haare sich dann immer wellen und blablabla und unter der Cap ist das noch extremer 342573925793275923852375/5 ._.



Kenn ich leider zu gut -.- Da kann man auch gleich mit nassen Haaren raus.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (23. Mai 2012)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Kenn ich leider zu gut -.- Da kann man auch gleich mit nassen Haaren raus.



Ach bei mir ist das aber so nervig...ich war heute 4x! duschen und föhnen und und und...ich seh wieder so zerobbt aus...

ICH HASSE MEINE HAARSTRUKTUR


----------



## H2OTest (23. Mai 2012)

Die Lösung : 9 mm oben 6 mm an der seite 

BTT: gleich trombose spritze ...


----------



## Olliruh (23. Mai 2012)

Haha ich liebe meine Haare ,sie sind schön dick & "fest" das sie auch ohne Wax einigermaßen liegen. Nur das föhnen dauert ein wenig.


----------



## KillerBee666 (23. Mai 2012)

Sozialinkompatibel schrieb:


> Diese Mischung aus Hitze und Feuchtigkeit, das geht mir so auf den Senkel, ich laufe 2 Schritte und bin klitschnass obwohl ich kein Mensch bin der viel schwitzt.
> Und mein Highlight das meine Haare sich dann immer wellen und blablabla und unter der Cap ist das noch extremer 342573925793275923852375/5 ._.



Ersteres ist bei mir auch so, aber ich bin allgemein auch der Meinung das ab 22Grad die schmerzgrenze aufhört. das leute im sommer immer 25-28 grad wollen oder sogar mehr ist für mich echt unverständlich.

Und das haar thema kenn ich auch, habe sonen Wirbel und derguckt in der mitte des kopfes immer so raus... das sieht immer total dumm aus - muss mir dann haarspray reinmachen.. tierisch nervig!


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (23. Mai 2012)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Haha ich liebe meine Haare ,sie sind schön dick & "fest" das sie auch ohne Wax einigermaßen liegen. Nur das föhnen dauert ein wenig.



tauschen wir die haare?,...


----------



## Saji (23. Mai 2012)

aufgeraucht schrieb:


> Frag doch mal ganz charmant, ob du unentbehrlich bist oder dir kein weiterer Urlaub zustehen wird.
> Der Grund steht eh schon fest, auch wenn er dir noch nicht bekannt ist. (drücke die Daumen für Unentbehrlichkeit)



Es war die Entbehrlichkeit. Aber immerhin kam die Bezirksleiterin um 20Uhr persönlich bei mir Zuhause vorbei um mir zu sagen das der Vertrag nicht verlängert wird. Wollte sie noch auf einen Teller Chilli einladen, aber sie wollte nicht. Tja, Pech, mehr Chilli für mich und mehr "Urlaub", als ich eigentlich wollte.


Tante Edith regt das zu 4/5 auf, weil sie es gerne früher gewusst hätte!


----------



## Aun (24. Mai 2012)

meine haare sind ne erbliche mischung... dick wie bei meiner mutter, und fangen sich bei 5 cm an zu wellen. jeder frisör bekommt ds kotzen. von wind , wetter und dusche mal abgesehen.


----------



## Manaori (24. Mai 2012)

Seit drei Wochen vertröstet zu werden wegen einem Scheißtag Freizeitausgleich, den ich nehmen will. Seit Februar an allen verfügbaren Feiertagen gearbeitet, die Woche ist der Stress pur und jedes Mal wenn ich sage, ich möchte bitte nächste Woche einen Tag frei, weil ich mal mit meinem Freund gemeinsam was machen will... "Ja, ich guck mal." "Ja schau'n wir erst mal." Boah. Ich hab so die Faxen dicke. Selbst als Bufdi hab ich ein Recht, meine Überstunden an einem von mir gewählten Tag abzubummeln, sollen sie gucken dass sie wen finden, wir schmeißen momentan den Laden auch zu fünft statt zu siebt weil welche krank sind. Und wollt heut mit der Chefin persönlich reden: Sie ist natürlich nicht da. BOAH. *Schnauze sowas von voll* 10/5


----------



## Potpotom (24. Mai 2012)

5/5


----------



## Reflox (24. Mai 2012)

Ich krieg die englische Synchronstimme der Deutschen in CoD W@W nicht mehr aus dem Kopf! 1/5

WE'RE LOSING A, WE'RE LOSING ABLE, ENEMY TAKING A, ENEMY TAKING ABLE. Als wäre die deutsche Stimme der Japaner nicht schon schlimm genug >_<


----------



## Kamsi (24. Mai 2012)

politische korrektheit ist die geissel der menschheit 

5/5


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (24. Mai 2012)

Diese Hitze...sie ist so böse...5/5


----------



## Aun (24. Mai 2012)

@ konov. ich wusste erst garnicht um was es geht. habe dann mal so allerhand berichte gelesen.
schon ekelerregend wie weit unsere gesellschaft gesunken ist.
der witz ist, man kann über alle kulturkreise witze reißen, bis einer sich beleidigt fühlt ( ,als härtefall sich iwo in die luft sprengt). aber erzähl mal was über juden und du stehst vor einem administrativen erschiessungskommando.

respektive echt widerwärtig.... ~/5


----------



## Nicnak (24. Mai 2012)

> Dass jetzt Sarah Kuttner in den Medien als Rassistin gebrandmarkt wird, weil sie von einer Negerpuppe mit dicken Lippen sprach... es ist so lächerlich... heute darf man in der öffentlichkeit echt gar nix mehr sagen.
> Jede Nationalität oder soziale Gruppe fängt praktisch INSTANT an zu jammern NAZI NAZI NAZI .... olololol einfach nur noch zum totlachen.



Joar, von anderen Nationen müssen wir uns dagegen alles gefallen lassen.
Selbst wenn Griechenland öffentlich Bilder aufhängt in denen unsere Kanzlerin mit A. H. verglichen wird.

Mich regt sowas aber nicht auf. 1/5.

Ich bin garantiert kein Nazi, aber trotzdem stolz Deutscher zu sein.
Wir sind n Krümmel auf der Landkarte und waren jahrelang Exportweltmeister und sind Meister der Herzen.


----------



## Manowar (24. Mai 2012)

Aun schrieb:


> @ konov. ich wusste erst garnicht um was es geht. habe dann mal so allerhand berichte gelesen.
> schon ekelerregend wie weit unsere gesellschaft gesunken ist.
> der witz ist, man kann über alle kulturkreise witze reißen, bis einer sich beleidigt fühlt ( ,als härtefall sich iwo in die luft sprengt). aber erzähl mal was über juden und du stehst vor einem administrativen erschiessungskommando.
> 
> respektive echt widerwärtig.... ~/5



Ich musste lachen


----------



## iShock (24. Mai 2012)

Diablo 3 grad - mir droppen keine Heiltränke mehr einfach nur zum koooootzeeeeen x_____x


----------



## M1ghtymage (24. Mai 2012)

Pollen 5/5

Ich nehme Augentropfen, Nasenspray und hab mir Cortison spritzen lassen aber es hilft nix


----------



## Merianna (24. Mai 2012)

das ich noch unschlüssig bin ob ich mir wieder Dreadlocks machen lasse oder nicht 2/5


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (24. Mai 2012)

Oh mein Gott, was ne LoL Partie, fing schon damit an das einer mit "Hey ihr Juden" gegrüßt hat.
Da dachte ich mir schon mein Teil.
Aber er hatte noch 2 seiner Freunde in der Party und noch irgend n anderssprachiger, der sich für n Pro hielt und unentwegt beleidigt hat.
Es waren 45 Minuten voller Flames, rassistischen Sprüche und Beleidigungen. 
Und dann wurde mir verklickert das Rassismus ja eine Sucht sei und ich ein linksautonomer Punk sei, weil ich Nazis nicht mag und das würde mich ja auch rassistisch machen!
Meine Güte, ich hasse so etwas...ich wollte doch nur spielen? :x

Aber ich kann sowas schlecht ignorieren._. xD

Irgendwie 5/5 weil es echt dumm war aber -4/5 weil ich stellenweise echt lachen musste.
Ein kleiner Auszug D:

Ich:"Jetzt sei mal bitte ruhig du Idiot.."
Nazi1: "WOAH BISCHT DU BEHINDAT LERN DEUTSCH!!!!!!"
Ich: "Öhh das ist doch richtig so?!XD"
Nazi1:" Das ist englisch du opfa!!!"
Anderssprachiges irgendwas: " Shut up stupid german angry kids!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!"

Das ging 45 Minuten lang so, war richtig...schockierend.

Edit:Achja wir haben verloren!XD Hatten ja mehr Krieg im eigenen Team als mit den Gegner...^^


----------



## Aun (25. Mai 2012)

gerngeschehen @ manowar 

gerade im flopo gewesen... also was da mittlerweile rumspringt.....bei sowas wurde vor noch gut 3 jahren die elternpozilei angerufen. mittlerweile springen da die ghettoskater rum.... so alá: "ey alda kannst net skaten, kein plan von krasser mucke?" ich sah in der tasche des dj´s nur das messer aufspringen....
zum glück gehen die spacken nach 2 becks green lemon von allein besoffen nach hause


----------



## Doofkatze (25. Mai 2012)

Habe vor 3 Jahren einen neuen Ofen gekauft, da auf dem Alten nur noch eine Herdplatte funktionierte.

Gestern hatte ich den Griff des "neuen" Backofens in der Hand, abgebrochen. Da wurde nicht dran gezerrt, da hat sich niemand draufgesetzt, nach dem auf- und zuklappen ist einfach ein Verbindungsstück komplett gerissen.

Besonders toll, weil ich diesen Monat schon weit im Minus bin und schon einen Reifenwechsel (samt natürlich 2 neue Räder ... -.-) für nächsten Monat habe, wo die Rechnung auf meinem Schreibtisch liegt.

Bereits letzte Woche, als ich schon im Minus war, sagte ich bereits "warum muss sowas eigentlich immer aufeinmal kommen", nachdem ich zusätzlich die 2 neuen Reifen benötigte. Aber DAS!! ist echt grausam.


----------



## ZAM (25. Mai 2012)

Um so ne Zeit hier schon aufräumen zu müssen 2/5


----------



## Manowar (25. Mai 2012)

ZAM schrieb:


> Um so ne Zeit hier schon aufräumen zu müssen 2/5



Immer verpass ich hier die interessanten Sachen 5/5


----------



## Potpotom (25. Mai 2012)

Das in sich gute Threads wegen ausufernden Streits geschlossen werden müssen.

5/5

Kann man nicht mal gesittet diskutieren verdammt?


----------



## HitotsuSatori (25. Mai 2012)

Manowar schrieb:


> Immer verpass ich hier die interessanten Sachen 5/5



Ja, das regt mich auch grad auf. 2/5


----------



## aufgeraucht (25. Mai 2012)

Ich hab vorhin einen halben Liter Sauerkrautsaft getrunken, weil ... naja, gibt da so nen kleines Problem ... Jetzt hab ich auch noch Magenschmerzen und mir ist übel.
Fühl mich wie nen Giftmüllbehälter  

Montag 3/5, Dienstag 4/5, ... Heute 7/5


----------



## Kamsi (25. Mai 2012)

warum machste sowas ?

ich würde dir ja zur milch raten wegen sauer aber die kommt dir bestimmt wieder hoch


----------



## HitotsuSatori (25. Mai 2012)

Die Krankenkassen wollen demnächst damit anfangen, Briefe zu verschicken, in denen man angeben soll, ob man für eine Organspende nach dem Tod bereit ist oder nicht. Was mich aufregt, ist, dass sich die Leute nun in diversen Foren gegenseitig die Köpfe einschlagen, weil die einen für und die anderen gegen eine Organspende sind. Wieso müssen sich immer alle angreifen? Soll doch jeder seine persönliche Einstellung haben und fertig. 10/5


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (25. Mai 2012)

Meine Mum, hat heute mal wieder ihre Phasen, grausam. 5/5
Hab das Gefühl ich streite mich mit nem Kleinkind?XD

Naja nur noch 4 Monate...dann wohn ich mit meinem Besten zusammen.


----------



## HitotsuSatori (25. Mai 2012)

und noch ein Aufreger:

GEMA erhöht Gebühren: USB-Sticks und Speicherkarten bald teurer


----------



## Legendary (25. Mai 2012)

HitotsuSatori schrieb:


> Die Krankenkassen wollen demnächst damit anfangen, Briefe zu verschicken, in denen man angeben soll, ob man für eine Organspende nach dem Tod bereit ist oder nicht. Was mich aufregt, ist, dass sich die Leute nun in diversen Foren gegenseitig die Köpfe einschlagen, weil die einen für und die anderen gegen eine Organspende sind. Wieso müssen sich immer alle angreifen? Soll doch jeder seine persönliche Einstellung haben und fertig. 10/5



Ja stimmt, am besten alle Menschen gleichschalten so wie in der Diktatur, wer was anderes denkt verschwindet gleich von der Bildfläche. Menschen haben nunmal unterschiedliche Meinungen, manche formulieren es normal und manche eben extremer. Gerade so ein Thema trieft ja förmlich vor hitzigen Diskussionen. Wenn du willst, dass sich alle Menschen nur noch anlächeln dann verteil Haschisch und rauch selbst noch ne Tüte.


----------



## Reflox (25. Mai 2012)

AÖ-Ravenation schrieb:


> Ja stimmt, am besten alle Menschen gleichschalten so wie in der Diktatur, wer was anderes denkt verschwindet gleich von der Bildfläche. Menschen haben nunmal unterschiedliche Meinungen, manche formulieren es normal und manche eben extremer. Gerade so ein Thema trieft ja förmlich vor hitzigen Diskussionen. Wenn du willst, dass sich alle Menschen nur noch anlächeln dann verteil Haschisch und rauch selbst noch ne Tüte.



Legalize it in fascist germany 

BT:

Am 11 Juni wieder diese Zehenoperation wie letztes Jahr! F*ck yeah oder? -.- 1/5


----------



## HitotsuSatori (25. Mai 2012)

AÖ-Ravenation schrieb:


> Ja stimmt, am besten alle Menschen gleichschalten so wie in der Diktatur, wer was anderes denkt verschwindet gleich von der Bildfläche. Menschen haben nunmal unterschiedliche Meinungen, manche formulieren es normal und manche eben extremer. Gerade so ein Thema trieft ja förmlich vor hitzigen Diskussionen. Wenn du willst, dass sich alle Menschen nur noch anlächeln dann verteil Haschisch und rauch selbst noch ne Tüte.



Du hast überhaupt nicht verstanden, was ich gesagt habe. Ich möchte weder, dass jeder dieselbe Meinung/Einstellung hat noch dass sich alle nur noch anlächeln und lieb haben. Ich finde es nur überflüssig und kindisch, sich wegen der eigenen Meinung rechtfertigen zu müssen oder sich gegenseitig anzufeinden, zu beleidigen oder anders fertig zu machen. Natürlich kann man darüber diskutieren und auch seinen eigenen Standpunkt verteidigen, nur sollte das mit echten Argumenten passieren, was leider so gut wie nie der Fall ist.


----------



## zoizz (26. Mai 2012)

Doofkatze schrieb:


> Gestern hatte ich den Griff des "neuen" Backofens in der Hand, abgebrochen. Da wurde nicht dran gezerrt, da hat sich niemand draufgesetzt, nach dem auf- und zuklappen ist einfach ein Verbindungsstück komplett gerissen.



Davon ausgehend, dass nur nette, dir wohlgesonnenen Menschen in dein Heim dürfen, frag doch mal, ob desjemanden Haftpflicht für den Schaden eintritt?

Gleichschaltung passiert gerade in Deutschland: Immer mehr werden gleich Nicht-Wähler. Und alle werden anders als alle anderen. Jeder ist "individuell" ... lol

Ich renne seit 2 Monaten einer Gehaltserhöhung hinterher. Gestern für mich zum letzten Mal gefragt, ob Chef mit seinem Angebot abgeschlossen hat und ich mit meinem Gefühl der Ablehnung mir gegenüber richtig liege. "Nein, um Gottes Willen, wir machen das auf jeden Fall nächste Woche - bla" - michse gespannt sein - aber doch wieder vertröstet worden sein 3/5


----------



## Konov (26. Mai 2012)

Matthias Mattusek 5/5

So ein nervtötender Typ der nur mit Polemik um sich wirft


----------



## Olliruh (26. Mai 2012)

Bin ich der einzige bei dem erst 5 Leute leaven bevor man ins Game kommt ? 
Scheiß LoL Patch. 5/5


----------



## win3ermute (26. Mai 2012)

HitotsuSatori schrieb:


> und noch ein Aufreger:
> 
> GEMA erhöht Gebühren: USB-Sticks und Speicherkarten bald teurer



Mich regt ein wenig auf, daß die Presse hier mal wieder eine falsche Schlagzeile bringt. Es ist die ZPÜ, nicht die GEMA, die ein Teil der ZPÜ ist - alle anderen Verwertungsgesellschaften dringen aber ebenfalls auf Erhöhung. An anderer Stelle bringt die PC Games die Schlagzeile richtig:

ZPÜ will Pauschalabgabe für USB-Sticks und Speicherkarten um bis zu 1850 Prozent erhöhen

Heise brachte ebenfalls die richtige Meldung:

ZPÜ erhöht Abgaben auf USB-Sticks und Speicherkarten drastisch

Der Rest wie die Welt und auch die Süddeutsche schreiben anscheinend lieber falsch voneinander ab.

Mich regt diese Falschinformation der Medien auf. Offenbar glaubt man, der Leser sei zu blöd, zu wissen oder nachzuschlagen, was die ZPÜ ist, weswegen man lieber falsch "schlagzeilt", um mehr Klicks zu generieren.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (26. Mai 2012)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Bin ich der einzige bei dem erst 5 Leute leaven bevor man ins Game kommt ?
> Scheiß LoL Patch. 5/5



Bist du nicht, ist bei mir nach jedem Patch für 2-3 Tage so...

Ne "gute Freundin" von mir mit ihrem Macker, der Typ ist das totale Arschloch und ja 5/5 o.ô


----------



## HitotsuSatori (26. Mai 2012)

Wenn man in Diablo III stirbt, muss man mitunter meilenweit laufen, weil die Speicherpunkte zu weit auseinander liegen. Nervig! 20/5


----------



## LarsW (26. Mai 2012)

Ich darf heute Nacht und morgen Nacht arbeiten. :<
Mein Chef wird mir wohl die komplett nächste Woche zur Hölle machen.
Und mein Heuschnupfen macht mich immer noch fertig.


----------



## Olliruh (27. Mai 2012)

mein kopf aua ._. 5/5


----------



## Konov (27. Mai 2012)

DUMME OMAS.... die auf einem Waldweg mit 3 Hunden an einer Bank herumlungern. Ich komme mit dem Bike vorbei, bremse extra früh und fahre im Schritttempo (!!!) heran um die Hunde nicht zu erschrecken.
Der fetteste rastet aber völlig aus und stürmt auf mich zu und neben mir her, ich hab gedacht er reißt mich vom Fahrrad oder beißt mir ins Bein....
Die Oma müht sich dann damit ab die Töle am Halsband wegzuzerren. Ich spreche sie lautstark darauf an, sie solle besser auf ihre Hunde achtgeben, woraufhin sie mir hinterherbrüllt, ich solle nicht so schnell fahren (!!!) 

Einfach nur DUMME Menschen unterwegs manchmal 5/5


----------



## aufgeraucht (27. Mai 2012)

Hatte heute auch eine skurrile alte Dame angetroffen.

Langeweile, schönes Wetter, also rauf aufs Rad. Ohne Ziel am Wasser aus der Stadt rausgefahren, da brüllt jemand von der Restaurantterrasse eines Hotels meinen Namen. Umgebung abgescannt - da seh ich plötzlich meine Eltern mit ausgebreiteten Armen rumwinken! Die wohnen 80 km entfernt?! Sie waren mit drei befreundeten Ehepaaren per Zug bis Brandenburg gefahren und von da mit dem Rad nach Potsdam. 57 km waren es bis hierhin - allerhand für eine Horde (Fast-)Rentner.
Nach nem Käffchen auf der Terrasse habe ich dann die Truppe bis zum Bahnhof begleitet. Auf dem Weg begegnete uns ein älteres Pärchen, die Dame zetterte: "Und alle ohne Sturzhelm!" Kaum war der Satz ausgesprochen, stolperte sie und fiel (zum Glück auf eine weiche Wiese).
Ok, wirklich aufgeregt hat mich das nicht. Vielmehr hätte die Dame sich nicht so aufregen sollen  
War ein super Nachmittag und meine Mutter hat mir noch 20 Euro zugesteckt ... für die Stadtführung ;-)


----------



## Aun (27. Mai 2012)

tjo was regt mich auf? wenn man sich für pfingstsonntag nen übelsten plan bastelt, kein familienmitglied im land ist, und sich oma (50km entfernt) am nachmittag auf einmal entscheidet kurz vorm sprung übern jordan zu stehen....und wer wird angerufen? der enkel statt der 112 -,- naja immerhin alles noch gut gelaufen, venenentzündung, niedriger blutdruck (unter 90) und ne offene herzklappe..... tja was soll man da machen *sarkasmusoff* naja die ärzte haben alles soweit in überwachung. 
ich geh jetzt, vor lauter frust, mit gerstensaft, selber über die wupper springen und reiße das erstbeste abigirl auf was aufm schirm erscheint.....*fuckthatslive*

edith: können die alten säcke sich nicht mal ne harmlosere variante aussuchen die familienmitglieder nicht, noch eher, unters grass schaufeln als sich selbst?
zitat vader:" der mensch ist bis 50-60 konzipiert. ALLES andere ist absoluter bonus."
ein großes dankeschön dan die pharmaindustrie


----------



## Konov (28. Mai 2012)

Wieder so eine perverse Sklaverei unter eigentlich zivilisierten Menschen... hier gehts zum Artikel

Es wird einem doch regelmässig bewusst gemacht, in was für einer furchtbaren Welt wir leben. 5/5
Vielleicht ist gerade das aber auch gut so.


----------



## Reflox (28. Mai 2012)

Das verhalten mancher Menschen. Etwas passt einem nicht, erstmal alles kaputt machen. 1/5


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (28. Mai 2012)

@ Über mir, so true...

Ich weiß nicht aber der Spruch meiner Mum eben fand ich heftig:
"Sag mal (mein name), wegen der Musik die du so hörst...du willst doch keinen umbringen oder?"

Eigentlich fand ich es lustig aber es regt mich schon auf, das sowas auf Grund Musik (!) gedacht wird 1/5


----------



## Reflox (28. Mai 2012)

Sozialinkompatibel schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht aber der Spruch meiner Mum eben fand ich heftig:
> "Sag mal (mein name), wegen der Musik die du so hörst...du willst doch keinen umbringen oder?"
> 
> Eigentlich fand ich es lustig aber es regt mich schon auf, das sowas auf Grund Musik (!) gedacht wird 1/5



Ich werde immer gefragt ob ich aus Jugoslawien oder Russland komme. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Saji (28. Mai 2012)

Sozialinkompatibel schrieb:


> @ Über mir, so true...
> 
> Ich weiß nicht aber der Spruch meiner Mum eben fand ich heftig:
> "Sag mal (mein name), wegen der Musik die du so hörst...du willst doch keinen umbringen oder?"
> ...



Du hörst... Wubwubwub-Step? 

Sowas wurde ich noch nie gefragt. Auch nicht als ich in meiner wilden Phase Ledermantel (zieh ich auch heute noch gerne an), schwarze Fingernägel und Nietenbänder noch und nöcher trug. Aber so sind eben die Menschen, schnell im Urteil und langsam im Verstehen.

So, was regt mich heute auf... zu kühl für kurzärmelig und doch zu warm für langärmelig. >_> Achja, 2/5


----------



## Kamsi (28. Mai 2012)

Sozialinkompatibel schrieb:


> @ Über mir, so true...
> 
> Ich weiß nicht aber der Spruch meiner Mum eben fand ich heftig:
> "Sag mal (mein name), wegen der Musik die du so hörst...du willst doch keinen umbringen oder?"
> ...



naja die meisten rap songs haben wohl heute nur noch das als thema ^^


----------



## HitotsuSatori (28. Mai 2012)

Saji schrieb:


> Sowas wurde ich noch nie gefragt. Auch nicht als ich in meiner wilden Phase Ledermantel (zieh ich auch heute noch gerne an), schwarze Fingernägel und Nietenbänder noch und nöcher trug. Aber so sind eben die Menschen, schnell im Urteil und langsam im Verstehen.



Während meiner Schulzeit war ich auch so unterwegs (okay, heute auch noch, aber nicht mehr so extrem ). Nach dem Amoklauf in Erfurt musste ich zu unserem Schulpsychiater, weil ich "einschlägige Musik" hörte (ich hatte Marilyn Manson Buttons an meiner Tasche) und auffällig rumlief. Ich wurde befragt, ob ich Aggressionen hege oder mich unausgeglichen fühle und somit zu Gewaltphantasien neige. Es waren auch noch ein paar mehr Leute, vorrangig Gothics und Punks, betroffen. So viel zu Vorurteilen.

zum Thema: Am Samstag, wenn der Japantag in Düsseldorf stattfindet, wird es kalt. War ja klar. 10/5


----------



## Olliruh (28. Mai 2012)

Meine Mama hat früher auch drauf geachtet was ich höre. Sie wollte zb nicht das ich Rammstein höre. 
Naja verständlich muss ja mit 5 Jahren auch nicht unbedingt sein. 
Aber ansonsten ist alles gut.


----------



## HitotsuSatori (28. Mai 2012)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Meine Mama hat früher auch drauf geachtet was ich höre. Sie wollte zb nicht das ich Rammstein höre.



Meine Mutter wollte nie, dass ich Techno oder HipHop höre. XD Das hat sie auch geschafft.


----------



## iShock (28. Mai 2012)

meine kopfhörer lösen sich auf 4/5


----------



## HitotsuSatori (29. Mai 2012)

Ganz mies geschlafen. 5/5


----------



## Fremder123 (29. Mai 2012)

HitotsuSatori schrieb:


> Wenn man in Diablo III stirbt, muss man mitunter meilenweit laufen, weil die Speicherpunkte zu weit auseinander liegen. Nervig! 20/5


Nana, ein bisschen Strafe muss sein. Oder spiel einfach hc, da musst Du schon nach dem ersten Tod nirgendwo mehr hinlaufen. Außer ins Charakter-Erstellungsmenü.^^

Ach und wenn wir beim Thema sind: Derzeitiger Aufreger Nr. 1 ganz klar der Allgemeine Teil des D3-Forums. Soviel Geheule hab ich schon lang nicht mehr gesehen, selbst das PvP-Forum von WoW nimmt sich da züchtig gegen aus... und DAS will wirklich was heißen. 1000/5

Was mich auch zu der Frage bringt: Warum verbringen Menschen freiwillig ihre komplette Freizeit mit einem Produkt was sie von Grund auf hassen? Was ihnen die Abscheu ins Gesicht treibt? Werd ich nie verstehen, hab ich schon bei WoW nie verstanden. Geschweige denn derart viel Freizeit haben um so verschwenderisch damit umzugehen.


----------



## Doofkatze (29. Mai 2012)

In der Nacht von Freitag auf Samstag von der Mutter des Lebensgefährten meiner Mutter (gibts sowas wie Stief-Oma?^^ wär ne passendere Bezeichnung) geweckt worden. 91 Jahre alt, der gings die letzten Wochen dreckig, hat anfang letzter Woche Antibiotika + Schmerzmittel bekommen, wankte danach immer mit ihrem Rollator, sodass meine Mutter sie bei jedem Schritt beobachtet hat, damit sie nicht hinfällt und noch n Oberschenkel-Halsbruch bekommt.

Sie schrie also in der Nacht, hatte sich auf dem Weg von der Bettkante zum Nachttopf auf die Nase gelegt ... meine Mutter und ihr Mann sind ein Stockwerk über uns und haben das Geschrei nicht gehört. An ihre Notfallklingel am Rollator (quasi ein Alarm) kam sie nicht dran ... So musste ich also einmal ums Haus, Leutchen wecken.

Nach ca. 30 Minuten saß sie dann wieder auf der Bettkante, legte sich wieder hin. "Er" baute ihr eine Spanplatte vor die Bettseite, das sie gar nicht erst auf dumme Gedanken kommt, schließlich trug sie auch eine Windel, nicht das sie nochmal hinfällt. Alle schliefen wieder, als das Geschrei wieder anfing, sie um Hilfe raf...
Diesmal war sie tatsächlich auf die ehemalige Seite ihres verstorbenen Mannes gerutscht, von der Seite aus dem Bett aufgestanden und natürlich wieder gefallen. Nun hatte sie auch fortlaufend Schmerzen, was uns ab da fast dauerhaft bei Laune hielt. Gegen halb 7 wurde der Arzt des Pflegedienstes hinzugezogen, der einen Verdacht auf Oberschenkelhalsbruch aussprach ... Malteser kamen mit Krankenwagen,  sagten, dass sie die gute Frau nicht anfassen, riefen den "guten" Rettungswagen von der Feuerwehr, der samt Notarzt kam ... Stau im Hof, 2 Krankenwagen, 2 Ärzte, davon einer Notarzt ... Ins Krankenhaus gebracht, Beckenbruch.

Nu muss meine Mutter täglich zu den Mahlzeiten zu ihr ins Krankenhaus, da die Schwestern ihr das Essen einfach auf den Tisch knallen, während sie das Essen angereicht gebraucht, da sie sich nun quasi gar nicht mehr bewegen kann, zudem auch sowas gar nicht essen will, da sie alleine ist. Seit 90 Jahren ist sie es immerhin gewohnt, das man sich zusammen mit ihr an den Tisch setzt, speziell beim Mittagessen sogar betet (erz-katholische Gegend) und isst einfach nichts, solang meine sorgende Mutter oder der Rest ihrer Familie mal auftaucht.

Und zu Hause fehlt sie nun auch. Sie ist zwar immer recht still, da sie nur die Hälfte mitbekommt und höchstens mal ihren Sohn stramm stehen lässt, wenn die Butter auf dem Tisch zur neige geht, aber dieser Platz ist derzeit leer und am Tisch wird deutlich weniger gesprochen. Das Rülpsen, fragen nach Nutella oder "wann kommt denn die XX?" (zumeist meine Mutter gemeint) fehlt irgendwie.


Mich ärgert es wahnsinnig. Natürlich nicht "die Oma", aber diese Gesamtsituation.

Erster Kommentar meiner Arbeitskollegin: "dann steckt sie doch ins Heim". Bisher hat unsere Familie noch jedes Familienmitglied bis zum Tod gepflegt, häuslich. Und keiner verstehts.


----------



## shadow24 (29. Mai 2012)

aufgeraucht schrieb:


> Langeweile, schönes Wetter, also rauf aufs Rad. Ohne Ziel am Wasser aus der Stadt rausgefahren,
> War ein super Nachmittag und meine Mutter hat mir noch 20 Euro zugesteckt ...




haha,wie geil...zwar nicht in potsdam,aber in der nähe von hamburg ziemlich ähnlicher ablauf...

einziger nachteil:ärmel hochgekrempelt damit ich am oberarm auch mal farbe kriege und nicht immer nur der untere teil des armes braun ist udn gleich ein richtig schönen sonnenbrand eingefahren,der mich wegen der ungünstigen stelle in der nacht noch ziemlich beim einschlafen gestört hat.und heute total unausgeschlafen,da ich nur gefühlte 3 std gepennt habe...5/5


----------



## shadow24 (29. Mai 2012)

Doofkatze schrieb:


> Bisher hat unsere Familie noch jedes Familienmitglied bis zum Tod gepflegt, häuslich. Und keiner verstehts.




doch,ich ja...haben wir sowohl bei meinem opa als auch bei meiner oma so gehandhabt...udn es war richtig so meiner meinung nach...


----------



## LarsW (29. Mai 2012)

Noch bis 16:30 brav in der Bildbearbeitung hocken..
Immerhin ist schon Dienstag!


----------



## Konov (29. Mai 2012)

Doofkatze schrieb:


> [...]



lol bei euch ist was los. Wenigstens nächtliche Unterhaltung gehabt. ^^


----------



## HitotsuSatori (29. Mai 2012)

Zahn gezogen und die Betäubung hat nicht vollständig gewirkt. 4/5, weil ich mich jetzt irgendwie wie eine Heldin fühle.


----------



## Sin (29. Mai 2012)

Galaxy S3 hat lieferschwierigkeiten und ich gehöre zu denen die 2-4 Wochen noch warten dürfen 

10/5 weil mein S2 parallel in Reparatur ist -.-


----------



## aufgeraucht (29. Mai 2012)

Der Hund draußen, der seit fünf Minuten bellt 1/5
Herrchen und Frauchen, die ihn seit fünf Minuten durch Rufen seines Namens (Mia) zu Ruhe bringen wollen 5/5 

Update:
Mia ist still, da sie einen dicken Haufen auf dem Gehweg plaziert und es Herrchen und Frauchen entzückend finden 10/5


----------



## Aun (29. Mai 2012)

papiertüte, haufen + polenböller. problem gelöst


----------



## aufgeraucht (29. Mai 2012)

Aun schrieb:


> papiertüte, haufen + polenböller. problem gelöst



Die Vorstellung, Herrchen und Frauchen eine derart gespickte Tüte entgegenzuwerfen, gehört jetzt aber in den "Worüber freut ihr euch so richtig"-Thread.  

Naja, mein Reifenprofil am Rad ist grob genug, um den Haufen morgen früh schlaftrunken 'einzusaugen'


----------



## zoizz (29. Mai 2012)

Externes Rechnungswesen 5/5.
 Ich verstehe jedes Wort, ich verstehe jede Zahl, aber die Zusammenhänge sind Hieroglyphen für mich. Es wirkt so einfach, so nachvollziehbar. Aber ich raff es nicht. Ich habe schon eine Beule in meinen Schreibtisch gewemmst. Buchungssätze, Bestandskonto auf Habenseite, aktivieren ... roooaaahrrr!
Ich bin kurz vorm aufgeben. Grad vom Tutorium gekommen und völlige Leere im Kopf.

In anderthalb Monaten sind Prüfungen, und ich versteh nur Ägypten und Kartoffelsalat ... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Doofkatze (30. Mai 2012)

Ich verstehe nicht jedes Wort, aber zumindest die meisten Zusammenhänge und hab zum Glück ein relativ gutes Gefühl für steuerliche Belange oder Bilanzzahlen.




Mich ärgert gerade so richtig, das mein kompletter Zeitplan durcheinander geworfen wird. Bis zum 31. wurde uns eine Frist gesetzt, eine größere Arbeit abzuschließen, jedoch bestehen noch X Rückfragen, die weiterhin ungeklärt sind und die ich bei einer Mandatsübernahme nicht einfach offen stehen lassen möchte. Da wir zudem kurzfristig ein komplett neues Programm (!) benötigen, wird eine Bank morgen Nachmittag sehr unglücklich sein.

Für mich bedeutet dies, das ich dieses elendige Thema einfach nicht abschütteln kann und mit nen gewaltigen Zusatzstress in den Juni starten werde, der eigentlich so schon bestens stramm durchgeplant war.


----------



## iShock (30. Mai 2012)

mäh error 37 bei diablo.... 2/5 :-I


----------



## HitotsuSatori (30. Mai 2012)

Da setz ich mich gestern stundenlang hin, um dieses dumme Referat auszuarbeiten, das ich heute halten sollte, weil erst gestern endlich mal die Bücher verfügbar waren und dann werd' ich heute einfach auf nächste Woche verschoben, weil die dumme Kuh vor mir ewig nicht fertig wurde. Ich hasse es! 100/5
Wen es interessiert: es geht um Propyläen, Hexagonalhof und Altarhof des Jupiterheiligtums in Baalbek.


----------



## iShock (30. Mai 2012)

drecks heuschnupfen infinity/5 -_-*


----------



## Noxiel (30. Mai 2012)

Prüfung am Freitag und ich muß mir noch alle Approach Minima in den Kopf hauen. 

.

.

.

ach und wenn schon. Mut zur Lücke!


----------



## LarsW (31. Mai 2012)

Mein Chef.HASS! 100XXXXX/5


----------



## Potpotom (31. Mai 2012)

Meine Kollegin ist seit 6 Wochen krank und hat mir Heute eine Mail geschrieben. Sie (1,60 ~45Kg) wurde von ihrem Ehemann (1,90 ~100Kg) krankenhausreif geschlagen und ist jetzt mit ihren beiden Kindern in einem Frauenhaus.

unbeschreiblich/5


----------



## Ellesmere (31. Mai 2012)

Das man mich nicht ernst nimmt, wenn ich sage Kirsten Stewart ist eine lausige Schauspielerin und ich deswegen nicht in den Schneewittchenfilm gehen werde!  
2/5 

edit: 
Egal wie das Kräfteverhältnis ist, schlagen ist immer unbeschreiblich/5


----------



## Konov (31. Mai 2012)

Ellesmere schrieb:


> Das man mich nicht ernst nimmt, wenn ich sage Kirsten Stewart ist eine lausige Schauspielerin und ich deswegen nicht in den Schneewittchenfilm gehen werde!
> 2/5



NO REALLY

der Film ist ein must watch ^^
Aber ich geh erst nächste Woche rein, da ist nicht so voll.


----------



## Manowar (31. Mai 2012)

Potpotom schrieb:


> Meine Kollegin ist seit 6 Wochen krank und hat mir Heute eine Mail geschrieben. Sie (1,60 ~45Kg) wurde von ihrem Ehemann (1,90 ~100Kg) krankenhausreif geschlagen und ist jetzt mit ihren beiden Kindern in einem Frauenhaus.
> 
> unbeschreiblich/5



Ich war noch am Wochenende bei dir in der Ecke unterwegs.. da hätten wir den mal besuchen können -_-


----------



## Ellesmere (31. Mai 2012)

Auch Du Brutus Konov... 
5/5


----------



## sympathisant (31. Mai 2012)

verbot der hells angel in berlin. pauschale verbote bringen nie was. leute die scheisse bauen und sich nicht an gesetze halten gibt es überall.

3/5


----------



## tonygt (31. Mai 2012)

sympathisant schrieb:


> verbot der hells angel in berlin. pauschale verbote bringen nie was. leute die scheisse bauen und sich nicht an gesetze halten gibt es überall.
> 
> 3/5



Aber sie sind günstiger als gegenmaßnahmen.


----------



## Konov (31. Mai 2012)

Ellesmere schrieb:


> Auch Du Brutus Konov...
> 5/5



Wat ist los?


----------



## schneemaus (31. Mai 2012)

HitotsuSatori schrieb:


> zum Thema: Am Samstag, wenn der Japantag in Düsseldorf stattfindet, wird es kalt. War ja klar. 10/5



Dass mir das Wetter scheißegal wäre, ich aber nicht auf den Japantag kann, weil ich das Datum verwechselt hab und meinen Chef gebeten hab, mir nächste Woche Samstag frei zu geben statt dieser Woche - 1000/5. Wenigstens kannst du hin, beschwer dich nicht übers Wetter


----------



## HitotsuSatori (31. Mai 2012)

Konov schrieb:


> Wat ist los?



Als Cäsar ermordet wurde, hatte auch Brutus, einer seiner engsten Vertrauten, einen Messerstich beizutragen. Cäsar sagte zu ihm: "Auch du, mein Sohn Brutus?"



schneemaus schrieb:


> Dass mir das Wetter scheißegal wäre, ich aber nicht auf den Japantag kann, weil ich das Datum verwechselt hab und meinen Chef gebeten hab, mir nächste Woche Samstag frei zu geben statt dieser Woche - 1000/5. Wenigstens kannst du hin, beschwer dich nicht übers Wetter




Ich hab aber keine wasserdichten Schuhe, also beschwer ich mich trotzdem.


----------



## schneemaus (31. Mai 2012)

Manowar schrieb:


> Ich war noch am Wochenende bei dir in der Ecke unterwegs.. da hätten wir den mal besuchen können -_-



Oh, wär ich gerne mitgekommen...


----------



## Kamsi (31. Mai 2012)

japan tag = ganz viele leute die dort japanische cosplay kostüme tragen ?


----------



## Potpotom (31. Mai 2012)

Manowar schrieb:


> Ich war noch am Wochenende bei dir in der Ecke unterwegs.. da hätten wir den mal besuchen können -_-


Ja, das war auch mein Gedanke... wenn man dürfte wie man wollte.

Unfassbar, da könnte ich austicken.


----------



## HitotsuSatori (31. Mai 2012)

Kamsi schrieb:


> japan tag = ganz viele leute die dort japanische cosplay kostüme tragen ?



http://www.japantag-duesseldorf-nrw.de/


----------



## Kamsi (31. Mai 2012)

> es kann ebenfalls zu rheumatischen Beschwerden sowie zu Narbenschmerzen kommen.



  5/5 aua


----------



## Konov (31. Mai 2012)

HitotsuSatori schrieb:


> Als Cäsar ermordet wurde, hatte auch Brutus, einer seiner engsten Vertrauten, einen Messerstich beizutragen. Cäsar sagte zu ihm: "Auch du, mein Sohn Brutus?"



Ahhh merci


----------



## Sh1k4ri (31. Mai 2012)

Regen 5/5, und nun zum Fussball ..


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (1. Juni 2012)

Neuer LoL-Patch grgrgrgrgrgrggr jetzt dauert es WIEDER JAHRE bis man in ein Spiel kommt, da es immer abbricht bei der Suche.
5/5
Das Nervt ._.


----------



## Manowar (1. Juni 2012)

Diese zartbesaiteten Mods hier manchmal 5/5  (warum muss dieser Smily eigentlich grinsen? 1/5 dafür..)


----------



## Doofkatze (1. Juni 2012)

Mich hats gestern auf der Arbeit innerhalb von wenigen Sekunden schlichtweg aus den Latschen gehauen, ne knappe Stunde vor Ende.

Übelkeit, Kopfschmerzen, generelles Unwohlsein, Magenkrämpfe, das volle Programm.

Bin dann geradezu von der Arbeit geflohen und nach Hause gefahren. Aufgrund der vielen Arbeit sitze ich aber heute morgen, mit den gleichen Symptomen wieder hier, macht sich ja nicht von selbst.


----------



## shadow24 (1. Juni 2012)

Doofkatze schrieb:


> Mich hats gestern auf der Arbeit innerhalb von wenigen Sekunden schlichtweg aus den Latschen gehauen, ne knappe Stunde vor Ende.
> 
> Übelkeit, Kopfschmerzen, generelles Unwohlsein, Magenkrämpfe, das volle Programm.
> 
> Bin dann geradezu von der Arbeit geflohen und nach Hause gefahren. Aufgrund der vielen Arbeit sitze ich aber heute morgen, mit den gleichen Symptomen wieder hier, macht sich ja nicht von selbst.



arbeitest du im kernkraftwerk?


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (1. Juni 2012)

Freundin 5/5
Wenn ich auf Abstand gehe, wenn sie "kalt" ist kommt sie angerannt, näher ich mich ihr dann wieder zeigt sie Gefühle wie ne Mauer.
Das geht mir so auf die Nerven momentan, hab absolut keine Lust mehr, bin doch kein Spielzeug wtf.

Liebe suckt so hart.


----------



## Konov (1. Juni 2012)

Dass ich vermutlich den Minijob bei der post doch nicht kriege....
Sie wollten sich diese Woche melden, nix passiert.

FUCK ALL 5/5


----------



## Doofkatze (1. Juni 2012)

shadow24 schrieb:


> arbeitest du im kernkraftwerk?




Nö? Hocke bei einem Rechtsanwalt in der Steuerabteilung.


----------



## LarsW (1. Juni 2012)

Facebook..dann diese "Leider Geil"-Mainstream-Sager.Generell Deichkind.
Und das man selbst bei der Handwerkskammer nur von grenzdebilen Affen umgeben ist,wenn die Hütte brennt!
4/5 (Wenigstens ist bald "Wochende"!)

Tante Edith:
Sach´ma,doofkatze.Deine Signatur- is´das der Cox von Scrubs?


----------



## Doofkatze (1. Juni 2012)

Natürlich ist das Dr. Cox.


----------



## Ellesmere (1. Juni 2012)

Sozialinkompatibel schrieb:


> Freundin 5/5
> Wenn ich auf Abstand gehe, wenn sie "kalt" ist kommt sie angerannt, näher ich mich ihr dann wieder zeigt sie Gefühle wie ne Mauer.
> Das geht mir so auf die Nerven momentan, hab absolut keine Lust mehr, bin doch kein Spielzeug wtf.
> 
> Liebe suckt so hart.



Klingrt nach Borderline... 

Medikamentenzuzahlung 7,95 €
Ich dachte immer die höchste Summe wäre 5 €.....tststs 3/5


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (1. Juni 2012)

Ellesmere schrieb:


> Klingrt nach Borderline...
> 
> Medikamentenzuzahlung 7,95 €
> Ich dachte immer die höchste Summe wäre 5 €.....tststs 3/5


Ich bin nicht anders als sie, das ist wohl das schlimme.

Bzw. warum meine Beziehungen nie wirklich gut enden und eher in Schmerz &' Hass. :/

@Medikamentenzuzahlung, ich zahl 25Euro an Zuzahlung.
Auf Dauer geht das echt ins Geld o.ô


----------



## Kamsi (1. Juni 2012)

das ich auf sozialinkompatibles sig geklickt habe und da das zerstörte tote gesicht sah und mir gleich mein frühstück hochkam und jetzt hammer sodbrennen 5555555/555555555


----------



## Manowar (1. Juni 2012)

So schwach auf der Brust bin ich jetzt zwar nicht, aber frei züganglich sollte das von hier wohl wirklich nicht sein O_o


----------



## Potpotom (1. Juni 2012)

Örks... 

/reported

Also das muss doch nu wirklich nich sein.


----------



## Ellesmere (1. Juni 2012)

*örks* ....so erklärt sich auch deine hohe Medikamentenzuzahlung ...*schüttel*


----------



## ZAM (1. Juni 2012)

[regeln]-Inkompatible Signaturen .. Avatare .. mit blutigen und/oder nicht jugendfreien Inhalten
10/5 + Löschung + Ban-Bonus wenn ich mich beabsichtigt provoziert oder verarscht fühle.


----------



## Manoroth (1. Juni 2012)

is schon interessant wie alle auf die sig klicken wen wer schreibt das da was unschönes zu sehn is xD


----------



## Potpotom (1. Juni 2012)

Manoroth schrieb:


> is schon interessant wie alle auf die sig klicken wen wer schreibt das da was unschönes zu sehn is xD


Neugierde... "so schlimm kanns ja nu nicht sein". Doch kann!


----------



## HitotsuSatori (1. Juni 2012)

Potpotom schrieb:


> Neugierde... "so schlimm kanns ja nu nicht sein". Doch kann!



Ich hab nicht draufgeklickt! Muahaha...

was mich aufregt: Hab beim Essen ein Reiskorn in meinen Krater vom gezogenen Zahn bekommen, das Teil minutenlang rausgepopelt und jetzt tut's weh.  5/5


----------



## Manoroth (1. Juni 2012)

Potpotom schrieb:


> Neugierde... "so schlimm kanns ja nu nicht sein". Doch kann!



muss ich mir in dem fall sorgen machen, das ich das net weiter schlimm fand? Oo

habs mir beim essen angesehn und trotzdem noch meinen fisch fertig genossen


----------



## Potpotom (1. Juni 2012)

Manoroth schrieb:


> muss ich mir in dem fall sorgen machen, das ich das net weiter schlimm fand? Oo
> 
> habs mir beim essen angesehn und trotzdem noch meinen fisch fertig genossen


Das sieht der 10-jährige Buffed-User Jimmy sicher anders.


----------



## Manoroth (1. Juni 2012)

Potpotom schrieb:


> Das sieht der 10-jährige Buffed-User Jimmy sicher anders.



jo ne klar für kids is das sicher nix. da kann das schon unschöne reaktionen auslösen
also der standpunkt von ZAM versteh ich da voll und ganz^^


----------



## ZAM (1. Juni 2012)

Manoroth schrieb:


> jo ne klar für kids is das sicher nix. da kann das schon unschöne reaktionen auslösen
> also der standpunkt von ZAM versteh ich da voll und ganz^^



Naja, was inhaltlich für die Forenbeiträge und Kommentare, also Nutzerbeiträge gilt, gilt auch für verlinkte Inhalte. Die endgültige Verantwortung für verlinkte Inhalte übernimmt der jeweilige Seitenbetreiber, spätestens bei Kenntnissnahme der Inhalte - Darum: Geschmackloser Mist hinter Links führt zur sofortigen Entfernung des Links - da gibt es auch keine Verwarnung vorher. 

Und jetzt bitte zurück zum Topic.


----------



## Konov (1. Juni 2012)

Manoroth schrieb:


> is schon interessant wie alle auf die sig klicken wen wer schreibt das da was unschönes zu sehn is xD



Voyeurismus... das ist im übrigen auch der Grund warum solche Internetseiten überhaupt existieren


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (1. Juni 2012)

Ohaaa sorry, ich wollte nicht so ein Wirbel machen x.x
Ich hätte die Nutzungsbedingungen eventuell...richtig lesen sollen. Aber wer tut das schon?

Werde in Zukunft, dann nichts mehr posten was schädlich für Minderjährige sein könnte.

@Zam, sorry nochmal D:


----------



## Manowar (1. Juni 2012)

2 Sachen die ich beim nächsten mal besser machen könnte:
1. Wenn man eine Taschenlampe mit 180Lumen hat, sollte man definitiv nicht reingucken.
2. Wenn ich mir nen Gin-Tonic machen will, sollte ich nicht Gin ins Glas kippen und mit Cola auffüllen


----------



## Sh1k4ri (1. Juni 2012)

Das Leben grad so im allgemeinen ... 5/5


----------



## aufgeraucht (1. Juni 2012)

Manowar schrieb:


> Gin ins Glas kippen und mit Cola auffüllen



Immerhin kann man es noch trinken.
Ich hab dagegen ziemlich blöd geguckt, als die ungemahlenen Kaffeebohnen in meiner Tasse schwammen.
Naja, zum Glück nicht das Wasser in die Kaffeemühle gekippt.


----------



## Ellesmere (1. Juni 2012)

Ähnliches auch bei mir ganz gerne am Morgen...wie oft hab ich mir schon Milch in meine Apfelschorle gekippt -oder umgekehrt Apfelsaft in den Kaffee 
2/5


----------



## HitotsuSatori (1. Juni 2012)

Ellesmere schrieb:


> Ähnliches auch bei mir ganz gerne am Morgen...wie oft hab ich mir schon Milch in meine Apfelschorle gekippt -oder umgekehrt Apfelsaft in den Kaffee
> 2/5



Wääh! Sowas ist mir noch nicht passiert. Allerdings hab ich mich schon mit Zahncreme eingecremt bzw mir mit Creme die Zähne geputzt. >.>


----------



## Manowar (1. Juni 2012)

Mit Creme, Zähne putzen hört sich aber ekliger an


----------



## Potpotom (1. Juni 2012)

Meine Ex-Frau hat sich die Butter in die Handtasche gesteckt und ihr Handy im Kühlschrank deponiert... gerade im Sommer sehr lecker.


----------



## Aun (1. Juni 2012)

manche vollidioten bei dod  kriegen nichts gebacken, und man selber steht mit nem kd von 7:1 da und was passiert? kommt ein clanmod on und bannt einen. 
zam hast du eben dod gespielt?


----------



## aufgeraucht (1. Juni 2012)

Potpotom schrieb:


> Meine Ex-Frau hat sich die Butter in die Handtasche gesteckt und ihr Handy im Kühlschrank deponiert... gerade im Sommer sehr lecker.


Darüber regst du dich auf? Ich meine, es ist die EX!


----------



## Ellesmere (1. Juni 2012)

Ich glaub das erklärt auch warum sie seine Ex ist *aus dem Fenster lehn*^^

Der Regen hat aufgehört, mir ist langweilig, hab keine Lust was zu unternehmen und iwie ist mir nach allem und nüscht...japp, und das am Freitagabend ^^
2/5


----------



## aufgeraucht (1. Juni 2012)

Ellesmere schrieb:


> hab keine Lust was zu unternehmen und iwie ist mir nach allem und nüscht...japp, und das am Freitagabend ^^


Das beschreibt auch meine Stimmung gerade perfekt. Ich nahm an, ich hätte heute ne Verabredung zur Liga-Abschluss-Party (Handball). Dass der Termin, *Freitag*, der *02*.06. nicht stimmen konnte, war klar. Aber ich hatte gehofft, man hätte sich im Datum geirrt. Nö. Im Wochentag geirrt. Zwar hab ich nun morgen eine Verabredung, aber ereignisreiche Freitage lassen das Wochenende länger erscheinen. Und nach 'Ereignis' siehts heute gar nicht mehr aus (wäre es dunkel draussen, würde ich wohl ins Bett gehen).


----------



## teppichleiste (1. Juni 2012)

Für alle, die nichts zu tun haben und aus dem Raum Osnabrück kommen: https://www.facebook.com/events/425243867488858/ 
Gogo, spült Geld in unsere Taschen. Zum Thema: Eigentlich grad nichts.


----------



## Aun (1. Juni 2012)

viel zu kalt viel zu weit weg.....wobei osnabrück: recht coole stadt.
und saufen könnt ihr jungs nach den prüfungen genug ^^ ( bund, studium whatever ^^)


----------



## Ellesmere (1. Juni 2012)

aufgeraucht schrieb:


> (wäre es dunkel draussen, würde ich wohl ins Bett gehen).



Joa - seufz....
Leider kein Winter (wäre dann ja dunkel)
3/5
wie erbärmlich ....10000/5


----------



## HitotsuSatori (1. Juni 2012)

Die schrecklichen Kindernamen von heute... Vorhin in der Bahn sprangen Cheyenne Kimberly und Justin Alonzo wild umher, als ihre Mutter sie bei eben diesen Namen rief und ihnen nahelegte, sich nicht wie Idioten aufzuführen. Okay, sie hat die Biester abgestellt, aber die Namen! >.< 4/5


----------



## Kamsi (1. Juni 2012)

teppichleiste schrieb:


> Für alle, die nichts zu tun haben und aus dem Raum Osnabrück kommen: https://www.facebook...25243867488858/
> Gogo, spült Geld in unsere Taschen. Zum Thema: Eigentlich grad nichts.



 Ab in den vollrausch im Kindergarten ^^

nette location ^^


----------



## schneemaus (1. Juni 2012)

Meine Melancholie und dass ich über vertane Chancen nachdenke, die mir andere Leute verbaut haben, ich also nicht mal was hätte besser/anders machen können. Ach, ich reg mich grad mal wieder über mich selbst auf. 4/5 - wird Gott sei Dank aber noch abgemindert durch die Vorfreude aufs Arbeitswochenende.


----------



## Legendary (1. Juni 2012)

HitotsuSatori schrieb:


> Die schrecklichen Kindernamen von heute... Vorhin in der Bahn sprangen Cheyenne Kimberly und Justin Alonzo wild umher, als ihre Mutter sie bei eben diesen Namen rief und ihnen nahelegte, sich nicht wie Idioten aufzuführen. Okay, sie hat die Biester abgestellt, aber die Namen! >.< 4/5







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=hRveSnSsiB0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Besonders ab 01:30. ZUM BRÜLLEN! Günter Grünwald ist der beste Comedian, schon live gesehen...einfach zum piepen.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (1. Juni 2012)

Letzte Folge Spartacus 5/5 
=(


----------



## Combust90 (2. Juni 2012)

Habe leichte Kopfschmerzen.

1/5

Das SimCity 5 aussließlich im Multiplayer spielbar sein wird.

4/5 Hab mich ja eigentlich auf das Spiel gefreut.


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (2. Juni 2012)

AÖ-Ravenation schrieb:


> Besonders ab 01:30. ZUM BRÜLLEN! Günter Grünwald ist der beste Comedian, schon live gesehen...einfach zum piepen.



Gibts das auch auf Deutsch?


----------



## Legendary (2. Juni 2012)

SWeeT_mushrOOms schrieb:


> Gibts das auch auf Deutsch?



Hahahaha! Es ist ein bayerischer Comedian, warum sollte er hochdeutsch reden? Erst durch die Mundart kommts so genial rüber.  Kann ja nix dafür, dass du es nicht verstehst.


----------



## Saji (2. Juni 2012)

AÖ-Ravenation schrieb:


> Hahahaha! Es ist ein bayerischer Comedian, warum sollte er hochdeutsch reden? Erst durch die Mundart kommts so genial rüber.  Kann ja nix dafür, dass du es nicht verstehst.



Highfive. Grünwald ist genial. :3 Ich erinnere mich immer wieder gerne an den "Deppenmagnet". 

Mich regt heute nur das Wetter ein bisschen auf, das irgendwie selbst nicht weiß was es werden möchte. 1/5


----------



## aufgeraucht (3. Juni 2012)

Saji schrieb:


> Mich regt heute nur das Wetter ein bisschen auf, das irgendwie _selbst nicht weiß was es werden möchte_. 1/5


Abwechslungsreich.
Sobald man Worte für etwas findet, ist es erträglicher.

Ist wie mit Frauen. Früher nannte man es 'Stimmungsschwankungen' oder 'Wechseljahre', später 'emotional flexibel', heute 'special effects'.


----------



## Saji (3. Juni 2012)

aufgeraucht schrieb:


> Abwechslungsreich.
> Sobald man Worte für etwas findet, ist es erträglicher.
> 
> Ist wie mit Frauen. Früher nannte man es 'Stimmungsschwankungen' oder 'Wechseljahre', später 'emotional flexibel', heute 'special effects'.



Danke, das passte heute wirklich. Was würde ich nur ohne dich machen? *g*


----------



## Konov (3. Juni 2012)

Scheiss Wetter, Kopfschmerzen, schlecht geschlafen, Gefühlschaos.... ging mir schonmal besser  5/5


edit: Beide WTCC Sprintrennen Übertragungen nur als re-live heute abend ab 22 Uhr.
IST HEUTE EIGENTLICH ALLES KACKE ODER WAS


----------



## Kamsi (3. Juni 2012)

magen aua, rücken aua - alles aua 5/5


----------



## Manaori (4. Juni 2012)

Mail von meinem Freund: ICh wollt mti dir mal über was reden... aber erst noch eine rauchen. Und seitdem warte ich und hab Schiss. 100/5


----------



## Olliruh (4. Juni 2012)

Raucht man nicht eigentlich erst nachher ?


----------



## Manaori (4. Juni 2012)

Schön wärs, dafür sind wir zu weit entfernt - daurm ja Mail. Aaaah ich hasse meine Ungeduld


----------



## Konov (4. Juni 2012)

Manaori schrieb:


> Mail von meinem Freund: ICh wollt mti dir mal über was reden... aber erst noch eine rauchen. Und seitdem warte ich und hab Schiss. 100/5



Was isn das für einer  als könnte man nicht hinterher paffen


----------



## Manaori (4. Juni 2012)

Naja... auf Arbeit muss man sich die Pausen einteilen  Scheint aber nix schlimmes zu sein. Hmpf.... ich bin verwirrt.


----------



## Ellesmere (4. Juni 2012)

Klingt aber irgendwie nicht gut...  So beginnt man doch keinen Satz ala "Schatz- wir fahren drei Wochen in die Karibik!"...

Kopfschmerzen schon seit 2Tagen und keine Aspirin hilft. Und alles stärkere wird mir schlecht von


----------



## Manaori (4. Juni 2012)

Mh... nein, er ist nervös wegen was anderem *puh* Dachte schon ich hätt was angestellt. 

hunger 3/5

Und Ellesmere - hast du evtl jemanden zu Hause, der dir die Nackenpartie massieren kann? Vllt sinds ja Verspannungskopfschmerzen, die gehen durch Wärme und Weichkneten dann weg. Würde auch erklären warum Aspro kaum bis gar nicht hilft.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (4. Juni 2012)

Zimmer sieht aus wie ein Schlachtfeld und meine Freundin kommt gleich... 5/5


----------



## schneemaus (4. Juni 2012)

Nen Knutschfleck am Hals, ich fahr heut Abend zu Freunden und hör die blöden Sprüche jetzt schon. 2/5, weil der Abend gestern einfach viel zu schön war.


----------



## heinzelmännchen (4. Juni 2012)

Seit Freitag abend Halsschmerzen..... und zwar so stark, dass es quasi dauerhaft weh tut, auch wenn ich nichts esse etc.

Fühlt sich an als hätte mir jemand den Hals mitm Messer aufgeschnitten xO Schmerz/5


----------



## Konov (4. Juni 2012)

heinzelmännchen schrieb:


> Seit Freitag abend Halsschmerzen..... und zwar so stark, dass es quasi dauerhaft weh tut, auch wenn ich nichts esse etc.
> 
> Fühlt sich an als hätte mir jemand den Hals mitm Messer aufgeschnitten xO Schmerz/5



So krass isses bei mir nicht aber dank leichter Erkältungsanflüge spür ich den Hals manchmal auch mehr als mir lieb ist  3/5


----------



## Potpotom (4. Juni 2012)

Dieses ganze Banken-Euro-Finanz-Rettungs-Börsen-Aktien-Geschiss welches uns seit Jahren beinahe täglich beschäftigt, meine Fresse.
5/5


----------



## schneemaus (4. Juni 2012)

Dass ich nicht auch in nem Zug nach Berlin sitze 5/5. Mannometer, nervt mich das grad alles.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (4. Juni 2012)

Potpotom schrieb:


> Dieses ganze Banken-Euro-Finanz-Rettungs-Börsen-Aktien-Geschiss welches uns seit Jahren beinahe täglich beschäftigt, meine Fresse.
> 5/5



this.


----------



## aufgeraucht (4. Juni 2012)

Kamsi hat im "Guten Morgähn" Recht behalten: 'kalt und feucht' wird es um Berlin rum werden.
3/5 (nicht für Kamsi, sondern für den Regen und den nassen Fahrradsattel morgen früh)


----------



## Konov (4. Juni 2012)

aufgeraucht schrieb:


> Kamsi hat im "Guten Morgähn" Recht behalten: 'kalt und feucht' wird es um Berlin rum werden.
> 3/5 (nicht für Kamsi, sondern für den Regen und den nassen Fahrradsattel morgen früh)



Blaue jeans anziehen, dann sieht man den nassen arsch net so. ^^


----------



## aufgeraucht (4. Juni 2012)

Konov schrieb:


> Blaue jeans anziehen, dann sieht man den nassen arsch net so. ^^


Optisch passt es, aber ich sitz den ganzen Tag. Und nein, jetzt keine Witzeleien über feuchte Hosen  
Fahr eigentlich eh meist im Stehen, hätte es mir nur gern abgewöhnt seit dem Fahrradunfall. Naja, immer vom besten ausgehen: wäre ich sitzend gefahren, hätte ich mir vielleicht den Ellbogen gebrochen, so hab ich ne Charakter-Narbe am Kinn. Und morgen früh einfach ans Küchenkrepp denken.
Übrigens hab ich auch Wochen später noch ein ca. 1cm breite, 5cm lange und 0,5cm tiefe Delle im Oberschenkel. Keine Beule, keine Narbe, sondern eine Vertiefung in der Muskulatur. Damit ich sie nicht übersehe, auch noch farblich dunkler gefärbt.


----------



## Olliruh (4. Juni 2012)

Ich muss pinkeln hab aber keine Lust aufzustehen 4/5


----------



## aufgeraucht (4. Juni 2012)

Kenn ich von Arbeit, obwohl das Klo nur zwei Türen weiter ist.
Und rafft man sich doch auf, ist es Murphys Gesetzt zufolge besetzt.


----------



## Olliruh (4. Juni 2012)

Ich bin stärker als meine Blase ! *schwitz*


----------



## aufgeraucht (4. Juni 2012)

Hab übrigens mal eine männerfreundliche Argumentation gegen das Sitzpinkeln gelesen.
Sitzpinkeln bewirkt durch die geknickte Körperachse, dass Reste in der Blase verbleiben. Das wiederum soll krebsfördernd sein.

Sagt jetzt aber euren Frauen/Freundinnen/Müttern nicht, dass ihr das von einer Frau habt.


----------



## Aun (4. Juni 2012)

kriegsnarben sind immer gut @ aufgreraucht! 
aus meiner sicht: knie rechts ne 6 cm narbe, links quer übers knie wie von wolverine angegriffen, rechter oberschenkel eine 1,5 cm breite gut 12 cm lange, 0,5 cm tiefe narbe, rechter unterarm ( die elle entlang) bis zur hand vernarbt, rechte schläfe 1 cm, rechter musculus thenar aka maus 2 cm.

und küchenkrepp is immer gut, egal bei welchem zwischenfall.

also meinen klodrang überwinde ich kurioserweise immer beim pennen. kurz wach werden, unterdrücken, 2 std weiterpennen ^^ aber tagsüber bin ich da ein weichei 

atm regt mich auf, dass ich mitm rad vom kumpel kam und nach dem dauerregen in einer 90° kurver erstmal mein crosstrail 5 meter von mir geschmissen hab. pro: gelandet wie black widow ( als kerl vllt etwas schräg)


----------



## Aun (4. Juni 2012)

aufgeraucht schrieb:


> Hab übrigens mal eine männerfreundliche Argumentation gegen das Sitzpinkeln gelesen.
> Sitzpinkeln bewirkt durch die geknickte Körperachse, dass Reste in der Blase verbleiben. Das wiederum soll krebsfördernd sein.
> 
> Sagt jetzt aber euren Frauen/Freundinnen/Müttern nicht, dass ihr das von einer Frau habt.



ein glück leb ich inner männer wg ^^ bwahahaha


----------



## Manowar (5. Juni 2012)

Wo das Klo so eklig ist, dass man lieber draußen pinkeln geht? 
Jeder der in meiner Wohnung im stehen pisst, fliegt.
Weil wer ist der Dumme der sauber machen darf? Ich.



aufgeraucht schrieb:


> Und nein, jetzt keine Witzeleien über feuchte Hosen


----------



## Konov (5. Juni 2012)

Manowar schrieb:


> Wo das Klo so eklig ist, dass man lieber draußen pinkeln geht?
> Jeder der in meiner Wohnung im stehen pisst, fliegt.



Oder man hat die Skills so zu pinkeln, dass es sauber bleibt....


----------



## Manowar (5. Juni 2012)

Es spritzt ja auch nirgends


----------



## Konov (5. Juni 2012)

Manowar schrieb:


> Es spritzt ja auch nirgends



Naja, kleine Spritzer kann man auch wegwischen 

Also ich würd jedenfalls in meiner eigenen Wohnung nie auf die Idee kommen, mich hinzusetzen. ^^


----------



## Potpotom (5. Juni 2012)

Konov schrieb:


> Naja, kleine Spritzer kann man auch wegwischen
> 
> Also ich würd jedenfalls in meiner eigenen Wohnung nie auf die Idee kommen, mich hinzusetzen. ^^


Ja, als ob das irgendwer tut... 

Bei mir wird sich auch hingesetzt und wen ich im stehen erwische, der darf dann putzen. Wer unbedingt im stehen pissen will soll raus gehen, zum Nachbarn oder so.


----------



## Xidish (5. Juni 2012)

Manowar schrieb:


> Jeder der in meiner Wohnung im stehen pisst, fliegt.


... aber sowas von /sign ... 

Und dies mit der geknickten Körperachse ... ist purer Scherz.
Denn wo bitte wird beim Sitzen zwischen Blase und "Auswurf" was abgeknickt? 
Richtig ... nirgends.

@ Konov

Du glaubst gar nicht wo angeblich kleine Spritzer landen können ...

eklig ~/5
------------------------------

was mich noch aufregt ...
daß ich wegen gestrigem erstmaligen Erlebnis geplättet war/bin ...

donnerstag - Nachricht von einem Freund vorort über eine evtl. neue Jobstelle (Kurierdienst für ein Krebsmedikament - hier entwickelt)
freitag - Abklärungen mit dem Jobcenter
freitag - Infos dazu an den Freund
sonntag - dem Freund meine Handynummer gegeben für seinen Chef
montag/gestern - ca 11 Uhr Anruf des Chefs - Termin zur Vorstellung für heute 9:30 Uhr ausgemacht
montag/gestern - ca 3 Stunden später Absage des Termins seitens des Chefs - es hat sich bereits was ergeben.

Ich kann ihm nun einen Steckbrief zukommen lassen - und evtl. als Lückenfüller dienen ... äääähm ...


----------



## HitotsuSatori (5. Juni 2012)

Es ist kalt, ich bin krank und die Heizung geht nicht an! argh/5


----------



## Manowar (5. Juni 2012)

*Decke rüberwerf und Tee mach*
Hauptsache der Samstag hat sich gelohnt


----------



## Selor Kiith (5. Juni 2012)

Ob des vorrausgesagten miesen Wetters wird für mich der Venustransit flachfallen... 5/5

Keine Möglichkeit in ein besseres Gebiet zu kommen 5/5

Einfach  So 5/5


----------



## Legendary (5. Juni 2012)

Ihr elenden Sitzpisser...ist die Männerschaft schon so verweichlicht? Da haben die Frauen wohl lange genug eingewirkt. Ich pisste im Stehen, ich pisse im Stehen und ich werde im Stehen pissen. 

Muss aber dazu sagen, dass ich tatsächlich jemand bin der seine Sauerei weg macht falls was daneben gehen sollte. 

BTT: Bin krank...zur Zeit erwischt es wohl viele 3/5


----------



## bkeleanor (5. Juni 2012)

AÖ-Ravenation schrieb:


> Ihr elenden Sitzpisser...ist die Männerschaft schon so verweichlicht? Da haben die Frauen wohl lange genug eingewirkt. Ich pisste im Stehen, ich pisse im Stehen und ich werde im Stehen pissen.
> 
> Muss aber dazu sagen, dass ich tatsächlich jemand bin der seine Sauerei weg macht falls was daneben gehen sollte.
> 
> BTT: Bin krank...zur Zeit erwischt es wohl viele 3/5



Pisst du auch mit grippe und schwindelgefühl im stehen?


----------



## Konov (5. Juni 2012)

Potpotom schrieb:


> Ja, als ob das irgendwer tut...




Klar wieso nicht?
Weiß nicht was dagegen spricht ein paar Spritzer wegzuwischen. 

Seid ihr alle so verweichlicht oder woran liegts?

Während meines Zivildienst musste ich mehr Blut, Urin und Kot wegwischen als der Vietnam Veteran in seinem ganzen Leben gesehen hat, vielleicht ist das der Grund dafür, dass es mir scheiß egal ist ^^
Ich sag nicht, dass es angenehm ist, aber eklig?
Eklig hat für mich andere Dimensionen. Wenn vor mir ein Verkehrstoter liegt, dem die Gedärme raushängen, dann kann man vielleicht von eklig sprechen 


Außerdem wenn man regelmässig seine Toilette reinigt... alles kein problem


----------



## Potpotom (5. Juni 2012)

Also, das reinigen mache ich auch wenn ich im sitzen uriniere... mir gehts es eher darum die Urinspritzer der anderen wegmachen zu müssen.

Weiss net, fände es jetzt nicht so tolle wenn sich jemand in mein Wohnzimmer stellt und gegen die Wand macht. Kann man ja wegwischen.
xD 

EDIT: Gut, ich fände es auch nicht toll wenn jemand sitzend in mein Wohnzimmer macht. lol

btt: Noch 3 Wochen bis zum Urlaub 2/5


----------



## Manowar (5. Juni 2012)

Konov, du brauchst nicht anfangen, von verweichlichten Leuten zu reden 

Es hat ganz einfache Gründe:
Es ist entspannender sich hinzuhocken.
Es erspart mir Zeit, weil man definitiv seltener saubermachen muss 
Es ist Frauenfreundlicher, weil die sich ja wohl definitiv hinhocken.

Musste mal nen Haufen bei meinem Bruder setzen..hätte am liebsten einfach aufn Boden gek*ckt.

Ich bin weitem keine ordentlicher Mensch oder ein Putzteufel, aber ..muss halt nicht sein :>

Ich bin übrigens ein hervorragender Stehpisser!
Hab das höchste Level geknackt:
Besoffen im Zug im stehen gepinkelt, während der ausm Bahnhof fährt. Ich war stolz auf mich!


----------



## Kamsi (5. Juni 2012)

im stehen kann man nicht lesen bzw mit seinem smartphones arbeiten ^^


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (5. Juni 2012)

Kamsi schrieb:


> im stehen kann man nicht lesen bzw mit seinem smartphones arbeiten ^^



Mit den Schmutzfingern am Handy rumfummeln, lecker.


----------



## Legendary (5. Juni 2012)

bkeleanor schrieb:


> Pisst du auch mit grippe und schwindelgefühl im stehen?



Ja selbst dann.  Ich wüsste nicht wann mir jemals bei einer Grippe so schwindelig war, dass ich mein Würstchen nicht einmal mehr unter Kontrolle hatte.


----------



## Manowar (5. Juni 2012)

Sozialinkompatibel schrieb:


> Mit den Schmutzfingern am Handy rumfummeln, lecker.



Also ich pinkel mir doch eher selten auf die Finger O_o


----------



## Potpotom (5. Juni 2012)

Kopfkino... wäh.


----------



## Konov (5. Juni 2012)

Ihr habt Probleme echt ^^


----------



## Lari (5. Juni 2012)

Sozialinkompatibel schrieb:


> Mit den Schmutzfingern am Handy rumfummeln, lecker.



Öhm...?
[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-jdqk7BUSm0[/youtube]

Irgendwie regt mich kaum was auf... Cholerikersammelbecken hier....


----------



## Aun (5. Juni 2012)

es geht ums pinkeln und nicht um das andere loch. boar ich hab den klipp schon verdrängt gehabt.... schönen dank auch


----------



## Sh1k4ri (5. Juni 2012)

Das ab 2013 wohl die meisten (kleineren) Clubs dicht machen wegen diesen DUMMEN DUMMEN GEMA Gebühren, die kein Mensch bzw Club zahlen kann... 100000000000000987654234567rageitsoverninethousand/5


----------



## Aun (5. Juni 2012)

http://www.spiegel.de/unispiegel/studium/fc-siewillja-loest-sexismus-streit-in-uniliga-goettingen-aus-a-836493.html

keine ahnung ob ich über dieses armutszeugnis lachen oder weinen soll


----------



## aufgeraucht (5. Juni 2012)

Hausierer, die sich von Tür zu Tür klingeln.
Für solch ein Kasperle bin ich eben aus der Dusche gehüpft.
"Oh, ist ja doch jemand da. Frau *?"
"Jawoll."
"Darf ich Sie in Angelegenheiten der Gesundheit sprechen?"

-.-
1/5 für den Typen
5/5 für den Zeitpunkt

Aber wenigstens kam auf mein "Nö" kein dummer Spruch.


----------



## HitotsuSatori (5. Juni 2012)

aufgeraucht schrieb:


> Hausierer, die sich von Tür zu Tür klingeln.
> [...]



Deswegen ist bei uns die Klingel nur dann an, wenn wir ein Paket erwarten. ^^


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (5. Juni 2012)

Manowar schrieb:


> Also ich pinkel mir doch eher selten auf die Finger O_o



Im WC sind überall Keime ( Also eklige Keime._., nicht das ein Klugscheißer kommt und sagt jajajaja Keime sind eh überall blablalba fasel blub) und ja, ich weiß nicht.
Ist wie " Neee wozu Hände waschen?".
Also ich finde es unhygienisch, aber kann jeder machen wie er möchte.


----------



## orkman (5. Juni 2012)

dass ich noch immer nicht weiss ob sniper elite v2 multilingual ist oder nicht -.-


----------



## Aun (5. Juni 2012)

orkman schrieb:


> dass ich noch immer nicht weiss ob sniper elite v2 multilingual ist oder nicht -.-



ist multilingual inkl deutsch


----------



## HitotsuSatori (5. Juni 2012)

Sozialinkompatibel schrieb:


> Im WC sind überall Keime ( Also eklige Keime._., nicht das ein Klugscheißer kommt und sagt jajajaja Keime sind eh überall blablalba fasel blub) und ja, ich weiß nicht.
> Ist wie " *Neee wozu Hände waschen?*".
> Also ich finde es unhygienisch, aber kann jeder machen wie er möchte.



Aus diesem Grund gebe ich grundsätzlich niemandem mehr die Hand. Auch Frauen sind oft genug Schweine und waschen sich nicht die Hände nach dem Klogang. Ich halte es da wie die Asiaten und nicke nur kurz. Ich bin Japanologiestudentin - ich darf das.


----------



## Saji (5. Juni 2012)

Sozialinkompatibel schrieb:


> Im WC sind überall Keime ( Also eklige Keime._., nicht das ein Klugscheißer kommt und sagt jajajaja Keime sind eh überall blablalba fasel blub) und ja, ich weiß nicht.
> Ist wie " Neee wozu Hände waschen?".
> Also ich finde es unhygienisch, aber kann jeder machen wie er möchte.



Eigentlich ist das Bad/WC sauberer als so manche Küche... Auf einem Klodeckel befinden sich durchschnittlich weniger Keime und Bakterien als auf einem Schnittbrett. Nur mal so zum Nachdenken.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (5. Juni 2012)

Saji schrieb:


> Eigentlich ist das Bad/WC sauberer als so manche Küche... Auf einem Klodeckel befinden sich durchschnittlich weniger Keime und Bakterien als auf einem Schnittbrett. Nur mal so zum Nachdenken.



Und der weibliche Ausfluss enthält mehr Bakterien als ein ungeputztes Bahnhofsklo. Trotzdem stecken Männer da ihr besten Freund rein. *zum mod guck und sag" So schlimm war das jetzt nicht!*
Das ändert nichts daran das die Tatsache weiterhin ekelhaft ist. 
Zumal ich nicht von dem Klodeckel sprach sondern allgemein, das ich es etwas naja finde.^^
Wie gesagt, jeder sieht das mit der Hygiene etwas anders.


----------



## aufgeraucht (5. Juni 2012)

HitotsuSatori schrieb:


> Aus diesem Grund gebe ich grundsätzlich niemandem mehr die Hand.


Ich auch nicht, wenns mir nicht gerade aufgedrängt wird. 

Was mich aufregt:
Wollte nur kurz das Bett neu beziehen - und hab die letzten drei oder vier Stunden verpennt. Grad aufgewacht und putzmunter. 3/5


----------



## Aun (6. Juni 2012)

narkolepsie?


----------



## Saji (6. Juni 2012)

Aun schrieb:


> narkolepsie?



Eher ausgedehnter Power-Nap. ^^


----------



## aufgeraucht (6. Juni 2012)

Vielleicht wars auch nur das keine Urlaubs-Mitbringsel einer Kollegin.
Habs für nen netten Appetitanreger gehalten, aber nicht aufs Etikett geschaut. 70% waren nicht ganz ohne - trotz der überschaubaren Flaschengröße  



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mahlzeit verpennt, Bett nicht bezogen.


----------



## Saji (6. Juni 2012)

aufgeraucht schrieb:


> Vielleicht wars auch nur das keine Urlaubs-Mitbringsel einer Kollegin.
> Habs für nen netten Appetitanreger gehalten, aber nicht aufs Etikett geschaut. 70% waren nicht ganz ohne - trotz der überschaubaren Flaschengröße
> 
> 
> Mahlzeit verpennt, Bett nicht bezogen.



Absinth, Absinth, dank dir hab ich schon so manchen....


----------



## Aun (6. Juni 2012)

zitat unsere geschichtslehrerin, beim killen einer tschechenimportpulle auffer studienfahrt: "bringst mich heme, wenn ich die auf ex aussauf?"" neee da kannst allein heme kriechen"
wir ham so gelegen.....


----------



## sympathisant (6. Juni 2012)

meine harley ist im arsch. fahrerin blinkt links, ich will rechts vorbei, sie zieht nach rechts.

und wenn deren versicherung sich quer stellt, dann ist die saison für mich vorbei.

6/5


----------



## Feuerkatze (6. Juni 2012)

HitotsuSatori schrieb:


> Auch Frauen sind oft genug Schweine und waschen sich nicht die Hände nach dem Klogang. ...



Eine Bekannte, die bei dem Restaurant mit den gelben Bögen gearbeitet hat, meinte mal, dass die Seifenspender auf dem Herrenklo deutlich häufiger aufzufüllen waren als die auf dem Damenklo. Und auch nach Studentenpartys haben sich die Fachschaftler mehr über die Damentoiletten aufgeregt, als über die Herrenklos. (und das bei einer FH die mehr technische als soziale Studiengänge hatte). Ich finde es auch immer faszinierend auf den öffentlichen Klos zu sehen, wie die Frauen das Waschbecken völlig ignorieren oder nur ihre Fingerspitzen kurz ins laufende Wasser halten.


----------



## Manoroth (6. Juni 2012)

Feuerkatze schrieb:


> Eine Bekannte, die bei dem Restaurant mit den gelben Bögen gearbeitet hat, meinte mal, dass die Seifenspender auf dem Herrenklo deutlich häufiger aufzufüllen waren als die auf dem Damenklo. Und auch nach Studentenpartys haben sich die Fachschaftler mehr über die Damentoiletten aufgeregt, als über die Herrenklos. (und das bei einer FH die mehr technische als soziale Studiengänge hatte). Ich finde es auch immer faszinierend auf den öffentlichen Klos zu sehen, wie die Frauen das Waschbecken völlig ignorieren oder nur ihre Fingerspitzen kurz ins laufende Wasser halten.



ich habe schon n weilchen bei schulhäusern und einem hotel als hauswart gearbeitet und kann ganz klar sagen, dass die frauen viel die schlimmere sauerei machen in der toilette als die männer. finde das iwie immer noch seltsam da viele der jüngeren frauen ja doch extrem heikel sind Oo


----------



## Manowar (6. Juni 2012)

sympathisant schrieb:


> meine harley ist im arsch. fahrerin blinkt links, ich will rechts vorbei, sie zieht nach rechts.
> 
> und wenn deren versicherung sich quer stellt, dann ist die saison für mich vorbei.
> 
> 6/5


Ja klasse..wieviele KM hat die Maschine gesehen? 2000?
Mit dir ist alles in Ordnung?


----------



## Ellesmere (6. Juni 2012)

Zu den Toilettengängen der Frau muss ich jetzt aber auch einwerfen, dass die Frauen sich bei jedem! Toilettengang setzen müssen. Ok, das erklärt nicht die Sache mit dem Seifenspendern aber die hohe Frequentierung der Toilettenschüsseln und dem Versuch sich nicht darauf zu setzen und der damit einhergehenden "Nestbildung"(Toilettenpapier auf der Klobrille) oder dem Versuch die Beinmuskeln zu trainieren.
Das solche Toiletten dann zwangsläufiger schlimmer aussehen, als Rinnsale die man(n) mit etwas Abstand "beglückt" (Thema Zielgenauigkeit) ist somit ja wohl klar! Nur die Sache mit dem Seifenspender... 

Mit der KFZ Versicherung ist es so ein Ding @Sympathisant...
Ich kenne einige die Dir mindestens 50% Eigenschuld reinhauen.

btt:
Heuschnupfen! Nicht das normale Nissen und Augentränen - neeee. Das komplette Programm mit Asthma, etc.


----------



## Feuerkatze (6. Juni 2012)

Naja, mir wurden da Geschichten erzählt, die weit über Tropfen auf der Brille hinausgehen 



Spoiler



zB mit Fäkalien an die Wand geschmiert etc. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Konov (6. Juni 2012)

HitotsuSatori schrieb:


> Aus diesem Grund gebe ich grundsätzlich niemandem mehr die Hand. Auch Frauen sind oft genug Schweine und waschen sich nicht die Hände nach dem Klogang. Ich halte es da wie die Asiaten und nicke nur kurz. Ich bin Japanologiestudentin - ich darf das.



Naja in unserer Kultur aber schon etwas schwierig ab sofort niemals wieder irgendjemandem die Hand zu geben oder?


----------



## HitotsuSatori (6. Juni 2012)

Konov schrieb:


> Naja in unserer Kultur aber schon etwas schwierig ab sofort niemals wieder irgendjemandem die Hand zu geben oder?



Ich gelte dann hin und wieder als unhöflich. Ist mir aber recht, solange ich nicht die Dreckpfoten anderer Leute anfassen muss.


----------



## Konov (6. Juni 2012)

HitotsuSatori schrieb:


> Ich gelte dann hin und wieder als unhöflich. Ist mir aber recht, solange ich nicht die Dreckpfoten anderer Leute anfassen muss.



Prinzipiell find ich die Einstellung durchaus gerechtfertigt bzw. nachvollziehbar....
Naja bei nem Vorstellungsgespräch o.ä. sollte man vielleicht mal über den eigenen Schatten springen.

Schwierig wirds dann, wenn man sich was einbildet und irgendwann wie Michael Jackson mit Mundschutz und Handschuhen herumläuft.


----------



## Manowar (6. Juni 2012)

Ich finde den Händedruck aber auch sehr wichtig.
Ich habe festgestellt, dass die Leute die nen festen Händedruck haben, etwas schwieriger in der Handhabung sind.
Bei Typen die nen Waschlappen Händedruck haben, kann ich meine Waren weitaus teurer verkaufen.

Ich hab nen sehr gutes Immunsystem, da wird mich schon kein Händedruck ablöffeln lassen


----------



## sympathisant (6. Juni 2012)

Manowar schrieb:


> Ja klasse..wieviele KM hat die Maschine gesehen? 2000?
> Mit dir ist alles in Ordnung?



ja. n paar blaue flecken, prellungen. aber sonst nix. ist das wichtigste. 

könnt trotzdem heulen. 

2500 km waren es. unfähige verkehrsteilnehmer sind das schlimmste.

man muss als moped-fahrer ja die fehler der andere einberechnen. aber alles kannste nicht vorhersehen ...


----------



## Olliruh (6. Juni 2012)

beim scrollen mit der maus verzögert sich es die ganze zeit ,springt wieder nach oben oder will garnicht scrollen.. .wtf
weiß jemand hilfe ? :s


----------



## Ellesmere (6. Juni 2012)

Drückt irgendwas auf deine Strg-Taste?


----------



## Olliruh (6. Juni 2012)

nope alter das regt mich grad pervers auf


----------



## Saji (6. Juni 2012)

Olliruh schrieb:


> nope alter das regt mich grad pervers auf



Maus aus und wieder einstecken, PC neustarten,  Mauseinstellungen checken?


----------



## Olliruh (6. Juni 2012)

ist ne usb maus ,hab raus & rein gesteckt ,an/aus ,pc neugestartet


----------



## Konov (6. Juni 2012)

Vielleicht schmutzig unten drunter oder innen drin


----------



## Saji (6. Juni 2012)

Olliruh schrieb:


> ist ne usb maus ,hab raus & rein gesteckt ,an/aus ,pc neugestartet



Hmm... seltsam. Vielleicht Mausrad defekt? 

---

Hab eben Assassins Creed 2 installiert und nun soll ich mich bei Ubisoft anmelden zum Aktivieren? wtf... davon hat mein Kumpel natürlich nichts gesagt. 4/5 weil ich keine Lust habe mich noch mal irgendwo anzumelden.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (6. Juni 2012)

Heute hat der Piercer zu, morgen Feiertag und Freitag hab ich wohl keine Zeit.
Grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr 4/5.

Ach, ist es normal das paypal bei mir als unsicher angezeigt wird?._.


----------



## Konov (6. Juni 2012)

Dass ich nicht weiß, ob ich zwischen Abi und Uni irgendein Überbrückungsgeld bekomme für die 3 Sommermonate.... 5/5

Laut Google stehts im Bafög Gesetz drin, aber gilt wohl nur für Krankheitsbedingte Fälle oder so...

Wie haben die sich das vorgestellt, wovon ich nach dem Abendgymnasium bis zur Uni leben soll?? 
Naja ich such halt weiter wie blöd nach Jobs und finde nix weil ich noch als Schüler und nicht als Student gelte 

Arschlecken allesamt


----------



## aufgeraucht (6. Juni 2012)

Konov schrieb:


> zwischen Abi und Uni irgendein Überbrückungsgeld



Trifft das deine Situation in etwa? -> Zwischen Abitur und Studium
Wenn ja, steht dort auch gleich die ernüchternde Antwort.


----------



## M1ghtymage (6. Juni 2012)

Konov schrieb:


> Dass ich nicht weiß, ob ich zwischen Abi und Uni irgendein Überbrückungsgeld bekomme für die 3 Sommermonate.... 5/5
> 
> Laut Google stehts im Bafög Gesetz drin, aber gilt wohl nur für Krankheitsbedingte Fälle oder so...
> 
> ...



Kindergeld. Muss extra für die Übergangszeig nochmal beantragt werden. Ist aber kein Problem und funktioniert auch in jedem Fall.


----------



## HitotsuSatori (6. Juni 2012)

Die dumme Dozentin von meinem Seminar. unendlich/5



Um das nochmal anzumerken: Ich renne weder ständig mit Sagrotan rum noch habe ich Angst vor irgendwelchen Keimen. Ich ekel mich nur bei der Vorstellung, dass ich Pinkel- oder Kackhände anfassen und es aushalten muss, dass ich meine Hände nicht sofort nach der Berührung waschen kann (wie beispielsweise beim Vorstellungsgespräch).


----------



## aufgeraucht (6. Juni 2012)

M1ghtymage schrieb:


> Kindergeld.


Konov ist 26, ich glaub, da gibts nichts mehr.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (6. Juni 2012)

UND DAS WILL ICH WEIL???!?!?! ....MALLE IST SO GEIL!!!!!!!!! 1/5
Weil ich es ständig hören muss, obwohl es so bekloppt ist. Und ich Angst habe das es mein ganzer Ort hört bei der Lautstärke...
Ich habe immer an dich geglaubt Ole:*


----------



## Konov (6. Juni 2012)

aufgeraucht schrieb:


> Trifft das deine Situation in etwa? -> Zwischen Abitur und Studium
> Wenn ja, steht dort auch gleich die ernüchternde Antwort.



Das ist genau meine Situation, danke.

Leider wusste ich das schon was dort steht. 
Denn für 3 Monate ALGII beantragen kommt einem Selbstmordkommando gleich, wenn ich mir anschaue was ich da alles ausfüllen muss und in welche Maßnahmen ich reingesteckt würde....



M1ghtymage schrieb:


> Kindergeld. Muss extra für die Übergangszeig nochmal beantragt werden. Ist aber kein Problem und funktioniert auch in jedem Fall.



Ich werde Ende des Monats 27. Mit Kindergeld ist da nischt mehr


----------



## HitotsuSatori (6. Juni 2012)

Konov schrieb:


> Denn für 3 Monate ALGII beantragen kommt einem Selbstmordkommando gleich, wenn ich mir anschaue was ich da alles ausfüllen muss und in welche Maßnahmen ich reingesteckt würde....



Ein Freund von mir musste zwischen dem Ende seines Bachelor- und dem Anfang des Masterstudiums ALGII beantragen, weil er sonst nichts gehabt hätte (das war ungefähr ein halbes Jahr). In Maßnahmen ist er nicht gekommen, allerdings musste er verschiedene Bewerbungen schreiben, obwohl er da eh nicht angefangen hätte, da er ja noch weiterstudieren wollte. Eine regelrechte Odyssee war es allerdings nicht.


----------



## Konov (6. Juni 2012)

HitotsuSatori schrieb:


> Ein Freund von mir musste zwischen dem Ende seines Bachelor- und dem Anfang des Masterstudiums ALGII beantragen, weil er sonst nichts gehabt hätte (das war ungefähr ein halbes Jahr). In Maßnahmen ist er nicht gekommen, allerdings musste er verschiedene Bewerbungen schreiben, obwohl er da eh nicht angefangen hätte, da er ja noch weiterstudieren wollte. Eine regelrechte Odyssee war es allerdings nicht.



Ja, ist halt die Frage ob man sich auf den Scheiss einlässt.... Lust dazu hab ich natürlich keine


----------



## aufgeraucht (6. Juni 2012)

Konov schrieb:


> Denn für 3 Monate ALGII beantragen kommt einem Selbstmordkommando gleich, wenn ich mir anschaue was ich da alles ausfüllen muss und in welche Maßnahmen ich reingesteckt würde....


Sieht erstmal derber aus, als es ist. Du bist sicher ein schlauer Kerl, das Ding wird von Pechvögeln, studentischen Erziehungsurlaubern, 1er Abiturienten und ...  na sagen wir mal oft auch intellektuell weniger begabten ausgefüllt. Einfach ran da, Termin vereinbaren und schon mal sagen, was dir da unklar ist im Formular. Vielleicht sitzt dir im Amt die Frau deines Lebens gegenüber, oder ne olle Grake.
ALG II

Am Rande: Ich mein, ich kann nicht viel positives berichten vom Amt.
Während meiner Beamtenausbildung gabs Geld am ersten des Monats. Im Anschluss an die Ausbildung hab ich nen Job in der Landesregierung bekommen, erstmal ein Zeitvertrag. Folge: das Geld von der Ausbildung (Monatsanfang) war aufgebraucht und für den neuen Job gabs nur einen Abschlag sechs Wochen später. Um zur Arbeitsstelle zu kommen, brauchte ich ne Monatskarte für über 100 DM (von Berlin nach Potsdam). 
Meine Familie hat mich nicht hängen lassen, Geld war da, aber ich wollte es drauf ankommen lassen. Also zum Amt, alles vorgelegt. Was könnte ein Sozialamt sozialeres tun, als jemanden Geld zu geben, der Ausbildung und Job hat, aufgrund der Zahlungmodalitäten aber _im Moment_ nicht mal ne Fahrkarte kaufen kann - und rückzahlungswillig ist?

Die Dame beim Sozialamt war, gelinde gesagt, _bockig_. Nicht 'können/dürfen' ist eins, nicht 'wollen' bringt mir das Blut zum rauschen.
Nachdem ich sie lauthals quer über den Gang als Inkompetenz in Person beschimpft habe und die Bürotür fast aus den Angeln fiel, bin ich einen Kaffee trinken gegangen und wieder rein ins Amt.
Neuer Bearbeiter, ne echte Lösung hatte auch er nicht, aber einen Auszahlungsschein in Höhe der Monatskarte.

Kurzum: Antrag ausfüllen, ab zum Amt, sei freundlich (schließlich möchtest du was) und wenn's ins Stottern gerät, hysterisch werden.
Freundlichkeit löst viele Probleme, aber Hysterie die hartnäckigen. (funktioniert aber vielleicht nur als Frau)  


Achso, mich regt auch was auf ... zu früh für den Nachtschwärmer. 5/5


----------



## Aun (6. Juni 2012)

also manche leute, wie er hier 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

, zusammen zu falten kommt immer gut. gerade bei fettarschigen ämterschlampen. 
aber aufgeraucht hat schon recht, erstmal nett und höflich sein. jmd zum klappstuhl machen kann man später immer noch


----------



## aufgeraucht (6. Juni 2012)

Aun schrieb:


> aber aufgeraucht hat schon recht, erstmal nett und höflich sein. jmd zum klappstuhl machen kann man später immer noch



Jo, recht so. Bin ja auch eine 'vom Amt' ;-)
Hab mal im Umweltamt gearbeitet. Die Kollegen haben da einen Sportflugplatz übersehen und das ganze Gebiet als Naturschutzgebiet ausgewiesen.
War wirklich unglücklich gelaufen. Nur all die kollabierenden Hassfratzen in meinem Büro, hochrot, ausser sich, die meinten, wenn man nur laut genug schreien würde, kippe ich um und mit mir das Naturschutzgebiet ... nee, das war nicht so cool.
Bei einem Kaffee wäre das besser zu klären gewesen.


----------



## Aun (6. Juni 2012)

soll ja nicht verallgemeinert sein, aber manchen leuten sieht man es sofort an, wie man sie behandeln kann ^^
gerade manche leute vom dollara. aber liegt wohl auch an meiner cholerischen art ^^


----------



## aufgeraucht (6. Juni 2012)

Aun schrieb:


> aber manchen leuten sieht man es sofort an



Hatte heute so jemanden wiederholt am Telefon. Ich war Mutter Theresia und Dalei Lama in einem. Aber er _wollte_ nicht begreifen. Hab ihm empfohlen, sein Geld mit Kugelschreiben-zusammenschrauben zu verdienen. Seh ich jemals meine Kaution wieder?
(Widerspruch beim alten Vermieter, da ein falscher Posten in der Betiebskostenrechnung enthalten war. Er hält meine Kaution zurück mit der Begründung, der Widerspruch wäre noch offen - bearbeitet ihn aber nicht. Seit nunmehr 1 1/2 Jahren.)


----------



## M1ghtymage (6. Juni 2012)

Konov schrieb:


> Ich werde Ende des Monats 27. Mit Kindergeld ist da nischt mehr



Hab nur das "zwischen Abi und Studium" gelesen^^

Direkt nach meinem letzten Post: Mein Hund macht irgend welche Würggeräusche und knickt ein, meine Mutter ist panisch, wir wissen nicht was passiert ist. Daneben auf dem Boden liegt eine Leere Wasserflasche, der Deckel ist weg. Haben bei diversen Tierarztkliniken angerufen und nur eine in Frankfurt (ca. 20km) hatte offen. Wir sollten den Deckel suchen und wenn wir ihn nicht finden schnell hinfahren. Dort hat der Hund eine Spritze bekommen durch die er so um die 8-10 mal erbrochen hat. Kein Deckel dabei, nur Hundefutter und Käse. Jetzt müssen wir sie beobachten und nochmal hin, falls etwas auffällig ist.

 Mein armer Hund, ihr geht es richtig mies jetzt 5/5


----------



## aufgeraucht (6. Juni 2012)

M1ghtymage schrieb:


> Mein armer Hund, ihr geht es richtig mies jetzt 5/5



Ich mag weder Hunde noch Katzen, wünsche aber dennoch alles Gute für den Vierbeiner!


----------



## Aun (6. Juni 2012)

armer wauwau.
ich mag spinnen und schlangen ^^ damit bekommst jeden in die flucht geschlagen und meine mum kommt erst recht nicht ^^ 

edit: grad fast am döner abgenippelt..... drecks knuspriges fladenbrot


----------



## aufgeraucht (6. Juni 2012)

Aun schrieb:


> edit: grad fast am döner abgenippelt..... drecks knuspriges fladenbrot


Selbstgemachten Burger in der Hand. Fleisch gebraten, Gemüse geschnippelt, nur das Brot.. das war nicht selbstgebacken.
Aber das gehört so gar nicht in diesen Thread. Denn es ist verdammt lecker!


----------



## Manowar (6. Juni 2012)

aufgeraucht schrieb:


> Selbstgemachten Burger in der Hand. Fleisch gebraten, Gemüse geschnippelt, nur das Brot.. das war nicht selbstgebacken.
> Aber das gehört so gar nicht in diesen Thread. Denn es ist verdammt lecker!



Es gehört sehr wohl in diesen Thread, weil ich jetzt verflucht nochmal bock auf nen Burger hab. 
Ich mach das noch ne nummer netter:
Man kaufe sich Filetsteak und Fett, jagt das durch den Fleischwolf und formt das zu Burgerpatties.
Schmeisst es auf den Grill, haut sich tolle Zwiebeln etc drauf und bekommt nen Orgasmus.
Danke..Plödkuh!

Übrigens weiter noch Plödkuh, weil du nicht auf die PN antwortest!

aufgeraucht 4/5 !


----------



## Konov (6. Juni 2012)

Danke für die "Botschaft" aufgeraucht ^^

Mir gehts auch weniger darum, dass ich es nicht könnte.
Ich könnte wohl, wenn ich wirklich wollte.
Momentan versuche ich halt mit allen mitteln noch ne andere Lösung für die 3 Monate zu finden.

Mal sehen ob ich erfolgreich bin.


----------



## aufgeraucht (6. Juni 2012)

Hab seit längerem einen Deal mit ner Kollegin. Wir retten uns gegenseitig den Ar***, wenn eine von uns mal morgens nicht aus dem Bett kommt. Anruf genügt, Arbeit wird erledigt, Abwesenheit plausibel begründet.
Pffff, hab heute den Mund gewaltig weit aufgerissen. 6 Uhr morgens angesagt...
Und alles nur, wegen eines Gesprächs über Windböen vs. Fahrrad. Sie meinte, aufgrund ihres Gewichts nicht umszufallen, ich antwortet, dass sie mehr Angriffsfläche böte. Hab nen schlechtes Gewissen bekommen, als mich ihr Blick traf.

Heftiger Schluckauf / kein Bock, ins Bett zu gehen / dummes Versprechen 5/5


----------



## Aun (6. Juni 2012)

das ich die letzten 5 mins auf 9gag votepage war...... boar da kommt mir der döner wieder hoch.
alter. für sowas geh ich nach rotten oä aber 9gag rly folks?

ich geh ma eben den döner hochhusten


----------



## Xidish (7. Juni 2012)

daß meine Freundin morgen zum Staatsanwalt muss -
sie das Ergebnis der Analyse des Babytodes gar nicht wissen will - nur leidet -
Angst hat, wie ihre Tochter - die Mutter des Babys - reagieren wird ...

und ich nicht wirklich helfen kann, außer ihnen beiseite zu stehen und zu "halten" ... ~/5


----------



## Saji (7. Juni 2012)

Meine Antivirensoftware macht mich kirre. Spuckt mir beim Update der Software für meine G510 eine Virenmeldung aus. TR/Dopper oder sowas. Lustigerweise findet es den nur im Müll des Temp-Ordners, die von Logitech heruntergeladene Datei ist sauber.  1/5


----------



## Manaori (7. Juni 2012)

Kurz vor sechs auf Arbeit anzukommen und gleich mal zu erfahren, dass eine der Bewohnerinnen gestern Abend mit Erstickungsanfällen und Verdacht auf Lungenentzündung vom Notarzt ins Krankenhaus gebracht worden ist... ist zwar nicht unbedingt ärgerlich, aber.... seltsames Gefühl, so in die Realität zurückgeholt zu werden, dass man halt doch mit älteren und beeinträchtigten Menschen arbeitet... einfach... komisch. Finde nicht die richtigen Worte dafür.. 2/5


----------



## Sh1k4ri (7. Juni 2012)

Schmerzen im Sprunggelenk, schon während des Joggen ... 5/5 -.-*


----------



## Manowar (7. Juni 2012)

meeeh.. nen Kumpel morgen um 6 Uhr zum Krankenhaus fahren..
und die Umstände:
Mein Trainer hat sich vorhin seinen Miniskus geschrottet.
Er fängt zum 1. in ner neuen Bude an und muss jetzt noch nach Duisburg ziehen 
5/5


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (7. Juni 2012)

Oh mein Gott, mein Vater will sich mit mir treffen. 3/5
Seit 19 Jahren nichts von ihm gehört, aber jetzt uh...
x.x


----------



## zoizz (7. Juni 2012)

HitotsuSatori schrieb:


> zum Thema: die Tatsache, dass ich einfach absolut keine Lust habe, was für die Uni zu tun 5/5, weil mich das hemmt



This!

habe die Woche über nix gemacht mit dem Vorsatz: Am Feiertag (heute in NRW) machst du dann richtig was. Und ups - was habe ich heute vieles anderes wichteres zu erledigen gefunden ... man ist das mies mit so wenig wasauchimmer... ich-><- ich


Und wenn alte Familienmitglieder Kontakt suchen, nach so langer Zeit des Nichtkennens, dient es meistens irgendwelchen schlechtes Gewissen zu beruhigen. Und lass dir sagen, es wird nicht deins sein! Dislike.


----------



## HitotsuSatori (7. Juni 2012)

Das regt mich auf!


----------



## Manowar (7. Juni 2012)

Die haben ja wohl nen Sockenschuss..


----------



## Aun (7. Juni 2012)

wtf? wie groß ist der knacks im deutschen brägen eigtl schon.... nc


----------



## Saji (7. Juni 2012)

Komme schon seit drei Tagen nicht mehr in die Aboverwaltung bei Tera. q_q 3/5


----------



## Dominau (7. Juni 2012)

Externe Festplatte kaputt. Jahrelanges sammeln von guter Musik .. einfach weg 

5/5


----------



## Aun (7. Juni 2012)

Dominau schrieb:


> Externe Festplatte kaputt. Jahrelanges sammeln von guter Musik .. einfach weg
> 
> 5/5







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



das kenn ich zu gut. vor nem jahr is meine ext. 1,5 tb platte übern jordan..... ich hatte tränen in den augen. nicht wegen der musik... andere dinge


----------



## Dominau (7. Juni 2012)

Aun schrieb:


> das kenn ich zu gut. vor nem jahr is meine ext. 1,5 tb platte übern jordan..... ich hatte tränen in den augen. nicht wegen der musik... andere dinge



Bei mir waren auch andere sachen drauf, aber die Musik die ich drauf hatte war eigentlich das wichtigste. Vorallem weil ich auf meinem Laptop kaum was an Musik drauf hab. :<


----------



## Manowar (7. Juni 2012)

Was macht die Platte denn?
Vllt ist nur der Controller hin, dann könntest du sie direkt an den Rechner schließen.
Sind die Daten einfach "weg" ? Dann mit nem recoverytool arbeiten.
Kaputt =/= kaputt


----------



## Feuerkatze (8. Juni 2012)

Dass ich Nachts nicht in unsere Firma reinkomme. Ist echt wie Fort Knox. Nur doof, dass ich diejenige bin, die angerufen wird, wenn im Labor ein Gasalarm ist. Tja und dann steh ich da um halb zwölf und kann die Brandmeldeanlage nicht zurückschalten. 5/5 für den Zustand, dass ich nicht reinkann, weil das auch bei Dienstreisen blöd ist, wenn man nicht ans Auto in der Firmengarage kommt 

und 3/5 für das in der Nacht bei Regen nochmal rausmüssen und aufs Firmendach klettern um die Lüftung wieder einzuschalten die den Alarm ausgelöst hatte weil sie aus war. Immerhin war ich noch wach, und der Kollege, der schon ins Gebäude kann und weiss wie man die Lüftung einschaltet war recht schnell da.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (8. Juni 2012)

Youtube geht bei mir nicht. 5/5
Ich könnte weinen!


----------



## Sh1k4ri (8. Juni 2012)

Müde, Kopfschmerzen, Halsschmerzen, Nase dicht dank Pollen ... fml/5


----------



## Konov (8. Juni 2012)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Müde, Kopfschmerzen, Halsschmerzen, Nase dicht dank Pollen ... fml/5




Heuschnupfen A LA BONHEUR.... 5/5
Grad richtig böse.


----------



## Dominau (8. Juni 2012)

Manowar schrieb:


> Was macht die Platte denn?
> Vllt ist nur der Controller hin, dann könntest du sie direkt an den Rechner schließen.
> Sind die Daten einfach "weg" ? Dann mit nem recoverytool arbeiten.
> Kaputt =/= kaputt



Wird nicht richtig vom PC erkannt. Und seltsame geräusche macht sie auch.
Werd sie mal aufschrauben und direkt anschließen.


----------



## Olliruh (8. Juni 2012)

Ich weiß nicht ob ich heute abend feiern gehen soll oder D3 suchten soll. 3/5


----------



## Aswin2009 (8. Juni 2012)

die em die em...es geht nur noch darum. da wird das leid der menschheit erstmal v ergessen und nur nem blöden ball und nen paar idids zugekkuckt unendlich/5


----------



## Olliruh (8. Juni 2012)

lol idgaf .. fußball fußball <3
außerdem ging es doch um das Leid von Hunden oder so


----------



## iShock (8. Juni 2012)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Müde, Kopfschmerzen, Halsschmerzen, Nase dicht dank Pollen ... fml/5



so ziemlich dasselbe + durch Augenreiben ne Bindehautentzündung seit 2 Wochen....

Achja heute 10 Stunden gearbeitet und morgen nochmal - grad wo mal GW2 Beta Weekend ist     4/5 alles zusamm


----------



## schneemaus (9. Juni 2012)

Dass ich so ne verdammte Notfallbremse bin. Sobald ich nicht dabei bin, haben meine Kollegen wirklich interessante Einsätze. Ich bin da? Vergiss es, Langeweile hoch 10.


----------



## Legendary (9. Juni 2012)

Regen Regen Regen. Pisswetter, trüb, grauer Himmel. Jetzt wo es mir eigentlich wieder gut geht und ich was unternehmen könnte

Zum Kotzen/5


----------



## Konov (9. Juni 2012)

Hier ist so ziemlich eitel Sonnenschein. ^^

Aber was mich nervt ist, das neuerdings vormittags irgendjemand bei mir klingelt, so wie eben gerade.
Genau ein mal. Allerdings ist auch keine Nachricht im Briefkasten oder so.

Ich vermute es ist einer von den Sklavenhaltern von der GEZ. 

Achja: 5/5

Edit: Gut dass ich generell nicht die Tür öffne, es sei denn es kündigt sich Besuch an.


----------



## Kamsi (9. Juni 2012)

magen aua 5/5


----------



## Morisson (9. Juni 2012)

Altenheimbewohner.
4/5


----------



## schneemaus (9. Juni 2012)

Arbeitest du im Altenheim?

Also es gibt solche und solche, find ich. Teilweise sind die Ömchen echt süß und lieb, teilweise könnt ich ihnen den Hals umdrehen.


----------



## Morisson (9. Juni 2012)

Jupp, komme grad vom Dienst! 
Ach, ich liebe den Job, keine Frage, aber wenn recht fitte Omis meinen sie wären was Besseres als jemand der im Sterben liegt, dreh ich bald durch.
Was die da ablassen, unglaublich.
Im sterben? Ja dann kann man doch eh nichts mehr tun. Ich hätte gerne NOCH EINEN KAFFEE...

Gehts?! Sry, da hörts auf!


----------



## schneemaus (9. Juni 2012)

Ich glaube, ich bin ganz froh, manche Patienten im Rettungsdienst nur so kurz zu sehen. Kenn ich aber auch.

Fand ich während meinem Praktikum auch sehr schön (in der Klinik, Notaufnahme): Eine Patientin stand am "Tresen", so haben wir halt das Teil genannt, hinter dem der PC und der Schreibkram war, auf den Tresen wurden dann auch Röntgenbilder etc. gelegt, total fit, Einweisung wegen "Schwindel" - sowieso schon die tollste Diagnose ever. Die Notaufnahme war vollkommen überfüllt, zu allem Überfluss kam grade der Rettungsdienst inklusive Notarzt mit nem Patienten mit ner ziemlich üblen Gehirnblutung rein. Als der dann sofort in ein Zimmer geschoben wurde, kam von besagter Patientin: "Wieso wird der vorgelassen?" "Das ist ein Notfall." "Aber ich bin privat versichert!" Wtf... Der Patient da geht fast drauf, ob er die OP überlebt hat, weiß ich nicht, aber Madame will vor ihm untersucht werden, weil ihr ein bisschen schwindlig ist, sie aber privat versichert ist? Ich glaube, jedem in dieser Notaufnahme, der das mitbekommen hat, ist in diesem Moment der Kragen geplatzt.


----------



## HitotsuSatori (9. Juni 2012)

Ich hab nur noch kaputte Strumpfhosen! >.< 10/5


----------



## Lichfritzer (9. Juni 2012)

Für Spanien gibt es jetzt auch Miliardenhilfen, aber wer denkt an uns?

Ich möchte auch Miliardenhilfen  5/5


----------



## ZAM (9. Juni 2012)

VOLLKOMMEN EGAL bei welchen anderen Medium, im TV oder was für sonstigen Quellen solche Bilder gepostet werden, das hat hier nichts, aber absolut nichts zu suchen. Entsprechender User darf sich verwarnt fühlen.


----------



## Konov (9. Juni 2012)

Dass hier gleich eine ganze Seite gelöscht wurde 3/5 

Aber mit Verwarnung fühl ich mich hier gleich viel heimischer!


----------



## Legendary (9. Juni 2012)

Konov schrieb:


> Aber mit Verwarnung fühl ich mich hier gleich viel heimischer!



Willkommen im Club. 


Bei Buffed ist das halb so wild, hier macht eh jeder was er will, mir inklusive.


----------



## aufgeraucht (9. Juni 2012)

AÖ-Ravenation schrieb:


> Willkommen im Club.




Gibt es Zugangsvoraussetzungen für den Club?

Reicht möglicherweise schon ein Foto von gehäuteten Hühnern und zertrümmerten Erdnüssen? Versuch macht 'kluch'




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Legendary (9. Juni 2012)

Nee Nee...da muss man schon ein lustiges Bild posten, in dem das 3. Reich vorkommt, der Zusammenhang nichts desto trotz aber total lustig und weder rassistisch noch menschenverachtend wäre. Trotzdem kann so etwas ausreichen um verwarnt zu werden. Oder du fängst ein interessantes Gespräch über Politik an. Das ist hier ja ebenfalls verboten. Und wenn es noch so sachlich zugehen würde und wir hier so gesittet wie im deutschen Bundestag wären -> Verwarnung. 

Oder du bezeichnest jemanden als Trottel, dafür habe ich auch schon mal eine aufn Deckel bekommen. Ist ja auch so ein Pfui Pfui Wort. 

Achja, falls du uns beitrittst muss ich leider 5 Euro Clubgebühr monatlich verlangen. Wir müssen ja schließlich Material kaufen um hier weiter Unfug zu treiben (ordentliche Monitore, Tastaturen, Energy Drinks um auch noch nachts posten zu können)


----------



## DarthMarkus1st (9. Juni 2012)

Bildschirm-Inhalt zuckt in unregelmässigen Abständen und das an meinem neuen PC  5/5


----------



## aufgeraucht (9. Juni 2012)

AÖ-Ravenation schrieb:


> Nee Nee...da muss man schon ein lustiges Bild posten



Das empfinde ich als sehr diskriminierend. Bei Konov war es ein enthäuteter Affe, bei mir ein Huhn.
Ist das Huhn weniger wert?

AÖ diskriminiert! 0/5 

/ironie off


----------



## Selor Kiith (9. Juni 2012)

Verstopfte Toilette entstopfen während mein Bruder die P**** nur da steht "Ihh! Bäh! Würg!" 5/5


----------



## Reflox (9. Juni 2012)

Wenn ich die Stelle bekomme, darf ich auch Leute vergraben und Leichen anschauen. 1/5

...

Mögen oder nicht mögen, das ist hier die Frage...


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (10. Juni 2012)

Lichfritzer schrieb:


> Für Spanien gibt es jetzt auch Miliardenhilfen, aber wer denkt an uns?
> 
> Ich möchte auch Miliardenhilfen  5/5



Mir würden einmal 100 Millionen schon reichen.


----------



## Manowar (10. Juni 2012)

AÖ-Ravenation schrieb:


> Achja, falls du uns beitrittst muss ich leider 5 Euro Clubgebühr monatlich verlangen. Wir müssen ja schließlich Material kaufen um hier weiter Unfug zu treiben (ordentliche Monitore, Tastaturen, Energy Drinks um auch noch nachts posten zu können)



Entschuldige mal bitte, aber ich denke ich bin führend im Club!

5/5 dass AÖ meine Monatsgebühren einkassieren will.


----------



## Reflox (10. Juni 2012)

Manowar schrieb:


> Entschuldige mal bitte, aber ich denke ich bin führend im Club!



Hey, ich bin gerade nicht flüssig... Übermorgen oder so habe ich genug Pfandflaschen für die 5 Euro gesammelt, also bitte jag mir nicht deine Schlägertypen auf den Hals. 


So, jetzt kotzt ich mich wiedermal schön aus. Das sollte ich jeden Monat machen!

Dieser drecks Hund! Nun ist es gut 4 Monate her, dass er zu uns gekommen ist, und ich hasse das Tier immernoch. Meine Eltern stellen den Hund über uns Kinder. 
Ich bekomme einen Juckreiz, wenn viele Hundehaare an mir kleben. Irgendwie eine Richtige Allergie habe ich nicht, es ist nur das. Aber das Vieh darf auf dem Sofa pennen, zwar mit seiner Decke, aber trotzdem ist das ganze Sofa voll von Hundehaaren. Ich habe meine Mutter darauf angesprochen. Sie sagte, ihr passe es auch nicht, ich solle es meinem Vater sagen. Der natürlich gleich "wäh es bleibt wie es ist, so schlimm ist das auch wieder nicht, musst halt ne Decke trauflegen bla bla bla." Trotzdem kann ich nach einer Stunde fernsehen duschen gehen, da mein ganzer Rücken juckt wie die sau.
Es gibt noch viele Beispiele, die auf genau das gleiche hinauslaufen. Und mein Vater hat die Frechheit zu mir zu sagen: "Du tyrannisierst alle mit diesem getue, du musst dich halt auch ein bisschen anpassen!" Egal was ich sage, es ist alles schlecht und ich sei einfach zu empfindlich. Es wird alles durchgezogen ohne wenn und aber. Hmm... Wer ist da wohl wirklich der Tyrann?
Das gleiche mit dem kastrieren. Der Köter wird nicht kastriert oder gechipt. Das Vieh versucht die ganze Zeit mich zu unterdrücken und bellt bei jedem einzelnen von mir verursachten Geräusch auf und kommt angerannt und knurrt. "Er tut ja ganz normal, es ist nicht nötig ihn zu kastrieren." Auch hängt der die ganze Zeit seinen Johnny raus, was auch nicht gerade toll zum ansehen ist. 

Egal was ist, ich bin schuld und der Hund ist ein Heiliger. Es geht mir einfach so auf den Sack! 5/5


----------



## Legendary (10. Juni 2012)

Reflox schrieb:


> Dieser drecks Hund! Nun ist es gut 4 Monate her, dass er zu uns gekommen ist, und ich hasse das Tier immernoch. Meine Eltern stellen den Hund über uns Kinder.
> 
> Egal was ist, ich bin schuld und der Hund ist ein Heiliger. Es geht mir einfach so auf den Sack! 5/5



Da gibt es nur noch eine Möglichkeit: Töte ihn...


Und dann machste nen Dogcopter draus. Dann hast du wenigstens noch Aufmerksamkeit in den Medien und verdienst ein Vermögen mit dem Patent. 

Um hier nicht rauszufliegen: Töten ist keine gute Idee, aber ignorieren wie bei einem Menschen geht natürlich nicht wirklich. Der merkt übrigens, dass du ihn nicht magst.  Ist aber blöd weil er glaub ich ja mal geschnappt hast, hattest du mal geschrieben. Ich glaub da würde nur professionelle Hilfe funktionieren, vor allem wenn es deine Eltern einen feuchten interessiert:

BTW Mano: Ich bin hier der Macker und Pimp#1, was willst du tuuuuuuuun?!


----------



## Reflox (10. Juni 2012)

AÖ-Ravenation schrieb:


> Da gibt es nur noch eine Möglichkeit: Töte ihn...
> 
> 
> Und dann machste nen Dogcopter draus. Dann hast du wenigstens noch Aufmerksamkeit in den Medien und verdienst ein Vermögen mit dem Patent.
> ...



Eine gute Freundin von uns ist Hundetrainerin, die sagt auch, dass es nicht am Hunde liege sondern an meinen Eltern. Ich hoff einfach, dass ich von meinem Lohn so schnell wie möglich selbstständig werden kann und dann heissts weg von hier. ._.


----------



## Alux (10. Juni 2012)

Reflox schrieb:


> Hey, ich bin gerade nicht flüssig... Übermorgen oder so habe ich genug Pfandflaschen für die 5 Euro gesammelt, also bitte jag mir nicht deine Schlägertypen auf den Hals.
> 
> 
> So, jetzt kotzt ich mich wiedermal schön aus. Das sollte ich jeden Monat machen!
> ...



Was kastrieren und chipen angeht is doch np, packste den Köter, auf zum Tierarzt und Ruhe is. Da könnten meine Eltern auch argumentieren wie sie wollen ich würd den auch einfach zum Tierarzt bringen.





> Auch hängt der die ganze Zeit seinen Johnny raus, was auch nicht gerade toll zum ansehen ist.



Mach doch das gleiche und sag deinen Eltern du willst dich einfach anpassen.


----------



## Hordlerkiller (10. Juni 2012)

Das eine anime serie es nach europa schafft aber leider nur nach italien kommt, mit keinem untertitel und halt auf italienisch
und das nicht zum ersten mal -.- 4000/5
Bei uns gib es sie nur mit sub german via internet. das suckt doood.


----------



## HitotsuSatori (10. Juni 2012)

Reflox schrieb:


> Der Köter wird nicht kastriert oder gechipt.



Kastrieren ist kein Muss (meiner ist auch nicht kastriert), der Chip ist allerdings Pflicht, genauso wie eine Hundhaftpflichtversicherung (rund 15 Euro im Monat). Jeder vernünftige Tierarzt wird das deinen Eltern mitteilen. Ist er überhaupt geimpft?

Was das "Johnnyraushängen" betrifft: Das ist normal. Und ja, es sieht nicht schön aus. 

Du scheinst eine Tierhaarallergie zu haben. Lass das von einem Allergologen prüfen. Der Hund merkt auch, dass du ihn nicht magst, daher "ärgert" er dich besonders. Einfach mal locker bleiben.


----------



## Saji (10. Juni 2012)

HitotsuSatori schrieb:


> der Chip ist allerdings Pflicht,



Wäre mir neu, wo steht das?


----------



## Reflox (10. Juni 2012)

HitotsuSatori schrieb:


> Der Hund merkt auch, dass du ihn nicht magst, daher "ärgert" er dich besonders. Einfach mal locker bleiben.



Der Hund hat mich am ersten Tag angefallen. Ich bin erst locker wenn das Vieh unter der Erde liegt. Und es muss noch so ein "Inspektor" kommen. Solange dürfen wir den Hund weder kastrieren noch chipen. Wie ich gerade erfahren haben. Kastriert wird er aber trotzdem nicht.


----------



## Konov (10. Juni 2012)

Reflox schrieb:


> Der Hund hat mich am ersten Tag angefallen. Ich bin erst locker wenn das Vieh unter der Erde liegt. Und es muss noch so ein "Inspektor" kommen. Solange dürfen wir den Hund weder kastrieren noch chipen. Wie ich gerade erfahren haben. Kastriert wird er aber trotzdem nicht.



Was sind das für Eltern die ihr Kind in Angst mit einem Hund zusammenleben lassen, noch dazu mit vielleicht einer Allergie vor Hundehaaren??

Meine Mutter hätte den Hund längst achtkantig rausgeworfen und sich mit meiner Allergie befasst.
Für mich klingt das alles so, als würde bei euch familiär einiges nicht stimmen.

(ohne dir jetzt zu nahe treten zu wollen, oder dein Privatleben zu kennen)


----------



## Reflox (10. Juni 2012)

Konov schrieb:


> Was sind das für Eltern die ihr Kind in Angst mit einem Hund zusammenleben lassen, noch dazu mit vielleicht einer Allergie vor Hundehaaren??
> 
> Meine Mutter hätte den Hund längst achtkantig rausgeworfen und sich mit meiner Allergie befasst.
> Für mich klingt das alles so, als würde bei euch familiär einiges nicht stimmen.
> ...



Bei uns ist sonst eigentlich alles in Ordnung. Nur der Hund ist ein Streitthema. Unser vorheriger musste im November eingeschläfert werden. Wir wollten uns eigentlich keinen Hund mehr zulegen, doch schon im Dezember hat man Ferienhäuser nicht gebucht, da man da keine Hunde mitnehmen durfte. Das fand ich schon ziemlich asozial. 1 Monat später schon wieder einen Hund suchen. Und am 29 Dezember sind sie dann nach Deutschland um ihn anzusehen. Davor hiess es, man schaue ihn nur an, man wolle ihn eigentlich nicht nehmen. Am Abend kamen sie mit dem Abholungstermin nach hause.

Die können es einfach nicht verkraften, dass unser vorheriger Hund gestorben ist. Die nehmen diesen Hund nur ls Ersatz, und mir passt es nicht, dass man den alten so billig ersetzen will.

Und eine Allergie habe ich eigentlich nicht. Es ist nur exakt bei diesem Hund. Bei allen anderen geht es, nur bei dem nicht.


----------



## HitotsuSatori (10. Juni 2012)

Saji schrieb:


> Wäre mir neu, wo steht das?



http://www.rp-online...atzen-1.1321275



Reflox schrieb:


> Und eine Allergie habe ich eigentlich nicht. Es ist nur exakt bei diesem Hund. Bei allen anderen geht es, nur bei dem nicht.




Dann hast du wohl eher eine Allergie im Kopf... Dass er nach dir geschnappt hat, ist natürlich nicht in Ordnung, allerdings ist das kein Anfallen. Eventuell solltest du deine negative Einstellung überdenken. Und komm mir nicht mit 'du hast ja keine Ahnung'. Meine Mutter wollte unseren neuen Hund vor vier Jahren auch nicht akzeptieren, weil sie den vorherigen sehr geliebt hat. Sie hat ihn nur angeschrien und ja, er hat auch nach ihr geschnappt. Heute sind die beiden unzertrennlich, obwohl ich eigentlich "Hauptfrauchen" sein sollte/wollte.


----------



## Reflox (10. Juni 2012)

Naja, schnappen ist für mich versuchen zuzubeissen. Der Hund ist mir nachgerannt, bis ich mich auf den Tisch retten konnte.


----------



## Saji (11. Juni 2012)

HitotsuSatori schrieb:


> http://www.rp-online...atzen-1.1321275



Lesen ist nicht deine Stärke, hmm?



> [font=Verdana, Geneva, Arial, sans-serif]Von diesem Sonntag an benötigen Hunde, Katzen und Frettchen für Reisen ins europäische Ausland ein Chip-Implantat.[/font]


----------



## Sh1k4ri (11. Juni 2012)

Beide RAM Riegel sind hinüber... rageragerage/10


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (11. Juni 2012)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Beide RAM Riegel sind hinüber... rageragerage/10


Heute ist NICHT dein Tag oder?


----------



## Kamsi (11. Juni 2012)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Beide RAM Riegel sind hinüber... rageragerage/10



naja ram ist ja derzeit wieder bezahlbar teilweise wo china sich von der tsunami atom katastrophe erholt ^^


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (11. Juni 2012)

hab ich was verpasst oder meinst du japan?


----------



## HitotsuSatori (11. Juni 2012)

Saji schrieb:


> Lesen ist nicht deine Stärke, hmm?



Uuuhh, da wird er/sie/es beleidigend. War ja zu erwarten... Falls du dazu in der Lage bist, kannst du gern am Beispiel von Niedersachsen, Thüringen oder NRW nachlesen. Eine Chippflicht galt bisher nur für ins Ausland reisende Hunde, je nach Bundesland gibt es allerdings Gesetze und Bestimmungen, die eine allgemeine Chippflicht beinhalten. Und da du ja gern nach einer Quelle schreist, statt dich selbst zu bemühen:

http://www.niederzier.de/rathaus/downloads/11-a-anzeigelhv.pdf 

http://www.ndr.de/regional/niedersachsen/hannover/hundegesetz117.html 

http://www.meinanzeiger.de/gera/politik/ab-september-gilt-chippflicht-fuer-alle-thueringer-hunde-d6914.html 

http://www.pressbot.net/article_l,1,i,194840.html 


[font=Georgia, serif]
[/font]


----------



## LarsW (11. Juni 2012)

Sitze seit 10 Stunden in der Bildbearbeitung,kein Ende in Sicht und meine Prellungen bringen mich um. 5/5
BADEWANNE!JETZT!


----------



## Dorbardus2010 (11. Juni 2012)

irgendwelche spamer die meinen account hacken -.-


----------



## Saji (11. Juni 2012)

HitotsuSatori schrieb:


> Uuuhh, da wird er/sie/es beleidigend. War ja zu erwarten... Falls du dazu in der Lage bist, kannst du gern am Beispiel von Niedersachsen, Thüringen oder NRW nachlesen. Eine Chippflicht galt bisher nur für ins Ausland reisende Hunde, je nach Bundesland gibt es allerdings Gesetze und Bestimmungen, die eine allgemeine Chippflicht beinhalten. Und da du ja gern nach einer Quelle schreist, statt dich selbst zu bemühen:
> 
> http://www.niederzie...-anzeigelhv.pdf
> 
> ...



Er. Und wenn du dich dadurch bereits beleidigt fühlst solltest du dich von Foren aller Art fernhalten. *Gänseblümchen schenk*


----------



## Legendary (11. Juni 2012)

Saji schrieb:


> Und wenn du dich dadurch bereits beleidigt fühlst solltest du dich von Foren aller Art fernhalten. *Gänseblümchen schenk*



Normal, Frauen sind immer gleich bockig oder zickig. 


BTT: Das die Festplattenpreise bis 2014(!!!) künstlich über dem Niveau vor der Überschwemmung gehalten werden sollen...echt super! (Quelle: Link)

WTF/5


----------



## Ol@f (11. Juni 2012)

Sollte eine 12x12 Matrix lösen und hab nachm 8 Schritt (von 12) bemerkt, dass ich im 4. Schritt eine Zeile vergessen hab. Nun wollt ich das LGS mit nem selbstgeschriebenen Programm lösen, aber dafür ist die Matrix anscheinend zu groß und es geht auch net. 5/5


----------



## schneemaus (11. Juni 2012)

AÖ-Ravenation schrieb:


> Normal, Frauen sind immer gleich bockig oder zickig.



Dass Leute immer gleich pauschalisieren müssen... 1/5, ich bin grad zu gut gelaunt, um mich drüber aufzuregen.

Meine momentanen Stimmungsschwankungen zwischen Melancholie, verdammt guter Laune und halber Depression regen mich da schon mehr auf - 4/5.


----------



## painINprogress (11. Juni 2012)

100/5

Das regt mich SO RICHTIG auf!!





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Sollen se nur ma vorbei kommen dann klau ich dene auch mal was....


----------



## Kamsi (11. Juni 2012)

ja klar ^^

dann muss der aber auch alle polen,russen und sonstige flaggen entfernen - wenn du den erwischt hättest dann hätte ich den festgehalten und anzeige bei der polizei gemacht ^^


----------



## Olliruh (11. Juni 2012)

Dem hätte ich mal was erzählt


----------



## painINprogress (11. Juni 2012)

Kamsi schrieb:


> wenn du den erwischt hättest dann hätte ich den festgehalten und anzeige bei der polizei gemacht ^^



xD in Frankfurt regeln wir das ohne die netten Herren in Blau. Will die doch nicht damit belasten (mal abgesehen das sich das eh nicht lohnen würde....)


----------



## painINprogress (11. Juni 2012)

Kamsi schrieb:


> wenn du den erwischt hättest dann hätte ich den festgehalten und anzeige bei der polizei gemacht ^^



xD in Frankfurt regeln wir das ohne die netten Herren in Blau. Will die doch nicht damit belasten (mal abgesehen das sich das eh nicht lohnen würde....) und kommt noch dazu das die das eh immer in einer Nacht und Nebel aktionen machen... Feiges Pack


----------



## Olliruh (11. Juni 2012)

Da gibts nur eine Alternative !
Das ganze Auto schwarz-rot-gold streichen


----------



## painINprogress (11. Juni 2012)

Und am ende ist das Auto weg oder naja sagen wir es so in einem zustand der Fahruntüchtigkeit^^

ps: sorry fürn doppel poste ka wie das nun wieder zustande gekommen ist


----------



## Kamsi (11. Juni 2012)

ich würde sogar noch anzeige wegen üble nachrede stellen


----------



## zoizz (12. Juni 2012)

Das ich seit März einer zugesagten Lohnerhöhung hinterherlaufe. In den letzten zwei Gesprächen ende Mai und anfang Juni wurde es nochmal fest versprochen, sogar dass es ab Juni gilt. Aber immernoch nix. Ich werd noch zum Amokläufer .... Ich hasse es, hingehalten zu werden. 10/5


----------



## Alux (12. Juni 2012)

Halsschmerzen 2/5


----------



## floppydrive (13. Juni 2012)

Ich bin sehr erbost darüber das mein toller Brüste Text im Diablo 3 Forum gelöscht wurde  5/5


----------



## Yinj (13. Juni 2012)

floppydrive schrieb:


> Ich bin sehr erbost darüber das mein toller Brüste Text im Diablo 3 Forum gelöscht wurde  5/5



WAASSSS der wurde gelöscht? Das wäre so, als ob man Brüste allg. aus der Welt löschen würde Oo 2^64/5


----------



## Konov (13. Juni 2012)

Unerklärliche Schmerzen im linken Bein 5/5

Hatte ich schon öfter mal, in regelmässigen Abständen.... aber ich hab weder zu wenig Bewegung, noch zuviel...
Wenn ichs bewege hab ich das Gefühl es ist sogar besser als wenn ichs ruhig halte.

Zieht sich durchs ganze Bein... man so ein scheiß, tut richtig weh heut abend!
Muss ich morgen spontan zum Arzt? 

Warscheinlich ist es morgen früh wieder weg, so wie ichs kenne.


----------



## Manowar (13. Juni 2012)

Fängts direkt neben den Eiern an (Innen am Bein) und zieht sich zum Knie?


----------



## Konov (13. Juni 2012)

Manowar schrieb:


> Fängts direkt neben den Eiern an (Innen am Bein) und zieht sich zum Knie?



Ne so hoch ist es nicht. Eher ab unteren Oberschenkel bis zum Fuß


----------



## Manowar (13. Juni 2012)

Ok, ich klinke mich aus ^^


----------



## Kamsi (13. Juni 2012)

vieleicht ist es das wetter das geht ins rheuma und in die gelenke und die narben


----------



## Olliruh (13. Juni 2012)

Borreliose vllt ?


----------



## Konov (13. Juni 2012)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Borreliose vllt ?



Müsste man dafür nicht nen roten Fleck von einer Zecke sehen oder so?

Sieht alles normal aus.
Ich krieg die Krise 

Morgen erstmal zum Arzt oder was


----------



## Aun (13. Juni 2012)

arschlöcher, die sich freunde schimpfen. und 10 minuten vor anstoß sagen wo sie hingehen und ich da über ne halbe std hinbrauch. wi**er


----------



## Combust90 (13. Juni 2012)

Das, was aus der Tomb Raider-Reihe gemacht wird    5/5


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (13. Juni 2012)

Bin ich eig. der einzige der sich über dieses Unwort "Schland" aufregt?
Hört sich für mich eher wie Schlamm oder Schlacke an, aber nicht wie Deutschland 5/5


----------



## Olliruh (13. Juni 2012)

SCHLAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAND OH SCHLAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAND &#9829;
Leute die nicht verstehen das es Ironie ist 2/5


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (13. Juni 2012)

Dann erklär mir mal die großartige und vermutlich vielschichtige Ironie in dem Wörtchen Schland...?


----------



## Olliruh (13. Juni 2012)

Naja Ironie ist es auch nicht wirklich aber halt so albern keine Ahnung bin wohl zu betrunken um es zu erklären.




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6bz0rLo_fhU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Aun (13. Juni 2012)

olliruh hat 1000de euro auf frau antje gesetzt. das regt ihn wohl auf ^^


----------



## Olliruh (13. Juni 2012)

Aun schrieb:


> olliruh hat 1000de euro auf frau antje gesetzt. das regt ihn wohl auf ^^



20€ aufn 4:0 gesetzt :s


----------



## aufgeraucht (13. Juni 2012)

Seht ihr nackten Oberkörper? Die langen Schatten? Und ich hatte vier Wochen Urlaub! ... 2010




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das Wetter 5/5


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (13. Juni 2012)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Naja Ironie ist es auch nicht wirklich aber halt so albern keine Ahnung bin wohl zu betrunken um es zu erklären.



Glaub mir mal. Für dich ist das vielleicht ein Spaß und das ist ja ok, aber ich bin mir sicher es gibt genug Menschen in meinem direkten Umfeld, die das bitterernst meinen.
Komischerweise hauptsächlich Frauen, womit ich natürlich nicht generalisieren möchte.


----------



## Aun (13. Juni 2012)

Olliruh schrieb:


> 20&#8364; aufn 4:0 gesetzt :s



sowas macht man doch nicht.NICHT gegen frau antje.... ich hab mit meinem typen vom edeka gewettet: er 2:1 für holland , ich umgekehrt. morgen gibts nen kasten  ^^


----------



## Olliruh (13. Juni 2012)

Aun schrieb:


> sowas macht man doch nicht.NICHT gegen frau antje.... ich hab mit meinem typen vom edeka gewettet: er 2:1 für holland , ich umgekehrt. morgen gibts nen kasten  ^^



2:1 ist wohl das Ergebniss das 90% der Deutschen gewettet haben 

hab aber auch 20€ aufn 4:0 von Schweden gewettet


----------



## Aun (13. Juni 2012)

die spielen doch erst freitag. ruhig blut tavarish olli


----------



## Olliruh (13. Juni 2012)

Hab letzten nen 2 € Schein gewonnen & ne 150€ auszahlung bekommen. Das ist mein EM Wett Bugett


----------



## Aun (13. Juni 2012)

alter. komm rum. bring bier mit. ich hab nen 62" im zimmer und 2 sauffräudige mitbewohner


----------



## Olliruh (13. Juni 2012)

Aun schrieb:


> alter. komm rum. bring bier mit. ich hab nen 62" im zimmer und 2 sauffräudige mitbewohner



Wo muss ich denn hin ?


----------



## Aun (13. Juni 2012)

gucksu unter meinen avatar ^^ magdeburg


----------



## Olliruh (13. Juni 2012)

Fuck off ... Ruhrpott ! Hab Morgen Schule :3


----------



## Aun (13. Juni 2012)

ach geht doch. die a7 hochballern und dann bist fast da ^^ und dann zeigen wir dir mal wie die ossis saufen


----------



## aufgeraucht (13. Juni 2012)

SWeeT_mushrOOms schrieb:


> Komischerweise hauptsächlich Frauen, womit ich natürlich nicht generalisieren möchte.


THIS (<-- Moderatoren-Slang, ich passt mich an)

*Femi-Keule schwing*
(Blondie weiß nimmal, worum es geht)


----------



## Olliruh (13. Juni 2012)

Aun schrieb:


> ach geht doch. die a7 hochballern und dann bist fast da ^^ und dann zeigen wir dir mal wie die ossis saufen



Oh Gott ich hab ziemlich gute Freunde in Erfurt. Besuch ich alle 2 Monate ,da krieg ich das schon ordentlich bei gebracht


----------



## Aun (13. Juni 2012)

ich erinnere an den spiegel artikel Fussball im Zeichen der Männlichkeit .
die wohl lächerlichste sache der letzten jahre, seit dem ( schweizer wetterfrosch) und der bekloppten alice schwarzer ( sry falls zu rüde)


----------



## aufgeraucht (14. Juni 2012)

Aun schrieb:


> wohl lächerlichste sache der letzten jahre, seit dem ( schweizer wetterfrosch) und der bekloppten alice schwarzer ( sry falls zu rüde)


Würde in beidem nicht widersprechen. Wetterfrosch wie Alice Schwarzer.
Kein Frage - da selbst weiblichen Geschlechts - Gleichberechtigung ist eine faire und feine Sache. Wenn die jedoch in ziellosem, übertriebenen Aktionismus und Männerhass ausartet, wüßte ich nicht, was daran gut sein soll.


----------



## Aun (14. Juni 2012)

vielen dank die dame... ich fand es soooo lächerlich. unsere uni hat es nicht betroffen. aber trotzdem mMn ein deutliches armutszeugnis, wo wir im moment sind....
und kreischende tussies (sry) die sich darüber künstlich aufregen benötigen mMn eh ne ganz dolle sonderbehandlung..... *iykwim*


----------



## schneemaus (14. Juni 2012)

Ich kann aufgeraucht da nur zustimmen. Bei Alice Schwarzer muss ich mich als Frau regelmäßig fremdschämen. Wie schon gesagt, Gleichberechtigung ist was, was man auf jeden Fall fördern und auch fordern sollte, aber dieser Männerhass, der von dieser Frau ausgeht, ist wirklich schon nicht mehr normal.


----------



## Kamsi (14. Juni 2012)

kopfweh 5/5


----------



## schneemaus (14. Juni 2012)

Acetylsalicylsäure, Ibuprofen, Paracetamol......... Alles rezeptfrei zu haben


----------



## Aun (14. Juni 2012)

yeah ibuprofen  und der spaß kann beginnen


----------



## Kamsi (14. Juni 2012)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Acetylsalicylsäure, Ibuprofen, Paracetamol......... Alles rezeptfrei zu haben



1) Allergie
2) Änhlicher Wirkstoff
3) braucht ewig bis es wirkt und erhöht bei mir die Leberwerte

Nehme da Novaminsulfon


----------



## schneemaus (14. Juni 2012)

Also ich hab mittlerweile, was Schmerzmittel angeht, eigentlich nur noch Ibuprofen daheim. Die 400er gibt's rezeptfrei und bei starken Schmerzen nehm ich halt 2 (800er gibt's nur auf Rezept... Ähm...).

Gab eine Situation, wo se nix geholfen haben, das war meine Seitenstrangangina im Februar. Da hab ich mich schlussendlich mit den Tramadol-Tropfen von meinem Onkel abgeschossen, das ging ab... Is halt n Opioid und das merkt man xD

Edit: Grundsätzlich erhöht Paracetamol IMMER die Leberwerte, weil es hoch lebertoxisch ist. Gibt aber Leute, bei denen das gut hilft, zu viel darf man halt nicht nehmen. Und ja, Novalminsulfon hab ich eben vergessen.


----------



## ZAM (14. Juni 2012)

5/5


----------



## Legendary (14. Juni 2012)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Edit: Grundsätzlich erhöht Paracetamol IMMER die Leberwerte, weil es hoch lebertoxisch ist. Gibt aber Leute, bei denen das gut hilft, zu viel darf man halt nicht nehmen.



Wat? Ja Himmel Hilf! Und ich dachte immer nehm ich lieber das Paracetamol, weil Ibuprofen so auf den Magen gehen soll. Ja lecko mio, dann nehm ich das Mistzeug sicher nicht mehr.


----------



## Kamsi (14. Juni 2012)

ZAM schrieb:


> 5/5



Sybok "Jeder verbirgt einen geheimen Schmerz. Er muss blossgelegt und verarbeitet werden. Er muss heraus, aus der Dunkelheit des Unterbewussten und ans Licht. Teile deinen Schmerz! Ja, teile ihn mit mir! Und gewinne innere Kraft aus dieser Teilung!"


----------



## ZAM (14. Juni 2012)

Zitate aus schlechten Star Trek Filmen 10/5  (Wobei ich fast alle Szenen mochte, in denen Spock, Pille und Kirk zusammen waren ^^ vor allem das Campen )


----------



## Kamsi (14. Juni 2012)

Also ich finde den 5ten film nicht schlecht 

Der 4te war der beste dann 2,3,6,5,1

Die neuen mit picard waren total blöde während der remake cool war ^^


----------



## ZAM (14. Juni 2012)

Kamsi schrieb:


> Also ich finde den 5ten film nicht schlecht
> 
> Der 4te war der beste dann 2,3,6,5,1
> 
> Die neuen mit picard waren total blöde während der remake cool war ^^



Du hast den besten, Teil 8 vergessen O.O 10/5 *g*
8,6,4,2,3,9,7,10,5 .. 1 ignorier ich mal. Meinen Kopf einschläfern kann ich auch anders.


----------



## Kamsi (14. Juni 2012)

wie kann man nur die filme mit picard als star trek ansehen 2/5

picard langweilig
kirk kult
archer netter remake wo die menschen noch nicht so zivilisiert sind
janeway war langweilig die serie lebte für mich nur durch tom&bellana und später 7of9

deep space nine war für mich kein star trek weil es nur gzsz auf einer raumstation war


----------



## ZAM (14. Juni 2012)

Kamsi schrieb:


> wie kann man nur die filme mit picard als star trek ansehen 2/5 picard langweilig




Ansichts- bzw. Geschamckssache




> kirk kult


Der dicke Brummer ;D - Ansichtssache .. DENNY CRANE



> archer netter remake wo die menschen noch nicht so zivilisiert sind



Erst in Staffel 4



> janeway war langweilig die serie lebte für mich nur durch tom&bellana und später 7of9



Allerdings



> deep space nine war für mich kein star trek weil es nur gzsz auf einer raumstation war



Dann hast du nur Staffel 1 und 2 gesehen *g*


----------



## Manowar (14. Juni 2012)

Jetzt siehst du wie es ist, wenn man nen Thema für sich findet.
Kein Schwein stört sich dran und euch machts Spaß.

Also mecker hier nicht wieder rum, wenn das Thema nen bissl abschweift 
(Und ja, das ist nett gemeint^^)


----------



## schneemaus (14. Juni 2012)

Bwahaha, ja, ZAM schweift halt auch mal ab 

BTT: Noch fünf Wochen ._.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (14. Juni 2012)

Freundin bleibt übers Wochenende, und ich muss Samstag und Sonntag DEN GANZEN TAG ZUM ERSTE HILFE KURS.... 4/5 -.-*


----------



## Legendary (14. Juni 2012)

Shikari Pls.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (14. Juni 2012)

AÖ-Ravenation schrieb:


> Shikari Pls.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## seanbuddha (14. Juni 2012)

Weit verbreiteter Rassismus & Faschismus unter Deutschen No Pasaran/5


----------



## schneemaus (14. Juni 2012)

Dass ich mich heute schon wieder nicht aufraffen konnte, meine Haare zu färben - 3/5


----------



## Aun (14. Juni 2012)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Dass ich mich heute schon wieder nicht aufraffen konnte, meine Haare zu färben - 3/5



die faulheit stark in dir ist, junger padawan


----------



## schneemaus (14. Juni 2012)

Aun schrieb:


> die faulheit stark in dir ist, junger padawan



True.


----------



## Olliruh (14. Juni 2012)

Aun schrieb:


> die faulheit stark in dir ist, junger padawan



 Meine Ex hieß Padovan mit Nachnamen 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (15. Juni 2012)

Dieser Gesetzesentwurf gegen Blogger, Tweeter und Facebooker 5/5

Die Idee eines Handypfands... klar als ob ich für das Handy erst 100€ Pfand bezahle, dann nochmal extra zum Wertstoffhof hinfahren muss um dann nochmal dafür zu bezahlen, dass ich dort mein Handy abgeben darf... und dann noch dem "Pfand" hinterherlaufen muss, da die Wertstoffhöfe mit Sicherheit nicht direkt zahlen werden 5/5


----------



## aufgeraucht (15. Juni 2012)

Selor schrieb:


> Die Idee eines Handypfands...


1) kurz vor der Sommerpause, da springen Politiker gern mal auf den Wagen auf. Verpufft danach wieder.
2) der Vergleich zum Pflaschenpfand hinkt gewaltig. Pfandflaschen/-Dosen kauft man gewöhnlich im Supermarkt, Handys häufig online. Will man tatsächlich zusätzliche Transporte generieren, indem ich mein Alt-Handy durch die Gegend schicke?
3) Darf ich mich darauf verlassen, dass Alt-Handys erstmal ein paar Tage im Fundbüro einchecken und Diebstahlanzeigen geprüft werden? 7 Mio. Deutsche haben ihr Handy irgendwann mal verloren, 4 Mio. wurde es gestohlen (Zahlen von 2010). Wenn die vom Dieb/Finder gegen Pfand für nen 10er abgegeben werden, macht das schlappe ergaunerte 110 Mio Euro. 
4) wenn tatsächlich soviele wertvollen Rohstoffe im Handy stecken, kann mir mein örtlicher Abfallentsorger/-Verwerter gern ein Angebot machen.

Der Vorschlag wirkt noch sehr unreif.


----------



## LarsW (16. Juni 2012)

Das mich meine Freundin bei WhatsApp ankackt,weil ich Ihr nicht beim Umzug geholfen habe. 10****/5
(Ist ja nicht so,dass ich in der Woche 50-53 Stunden gearbeitet habe,und von Freitag auf Samstag Nacht ebenfalls..)


----------



## Kamsi (16. Juni 2012)

Selor schrieb:


> Dieser Gesetzesentwurf gegen Blogger, Tweeter und Facebooker 5/5



http://www.spiegel.de/netzwelt/netzpolitik/leistungsschutzrecht-was-das-gesetz-bedeutet-a-839094.html

freut mal wieder nur die abmahnindustrie

5/5

gut das ich kein blog führe, kein tweet nutze und nicht öffentlich auf facebook poste


----------



## BloodyEyeX (16. Juni 2012)

> Was regt euch SO RICHTIG auf?




Hallo ich bin BloodyEyeX und mich regt so richtig auf, dass die D3 Community hier im Forum so auf D3 rumhackt und nicht einfach das Spiel genießen kann.

Ist zumindest mein (subjektiver) Eindruck.

Ich bin jetzt kein D3 Fanboy. Ich hab selbst nur 66 Spielstunden, weil mich das Spiel einfach nicht länger an den Monitor fesselt.

Bei D2 haben es doch auch so viele Leute geschafft sich zu begeistern.

Naja, das regt mich jedenfalls auf.

Für mich sind Computerspiele immer etwas schönes. Egal wie viele Bugs/Designfehler versuchen mir den Spielspaß zu verhageln.

Letztens habe ich "Edna bricht aus" durchgespielt. Das Spiel ist einmal pro Stunde abgestürzt und meistens durfte ich dann wieder vom letzten Speicherstand anfangen. Das macht das Spiel für mich nicht schlechter.

Ähnlich bei "Journey". Das Spiel hat einfach einen Online Modus wo >ein< anderer Spieler zufällig in dein Spiel kommt und dich bei deiner Reise begleitet. Man kann nicht mit dem anderen Spieler kommunizieren, außer durch die eigenen Handlungen. ( was sehr gutes Spieldesign ist, in dem Fall, da es die Stimmung unterstützt)

Mich regt es auf wie andere Spieler sich über Spiele aufregen an denen sie doch nix ändern können.

Ich meine, wenn man sich schon ein Spiel kauft sollte man doch wenigstens versuchen es so lange wie möglich gut zu finden, sonst müsste man es sich doch nicht kaufen.


----------



## tear_jerker (16. Juni 2012)

die Folge J.A.G. gerade: es geht unte randerem darum das sich amerika für den irakkrieg verantworten muss uns das ganze trieft nur so vor patriotismus


----------



## win3ermute (16. Juni 2012)

Ein Freund möchte mir das defekte Feuerzeug, das er mir vor einem Jahr geschenkt hat, nicht umtauschen! Ich werde alle Leute vor ihm warnen, daß sie sich bloß nix von dem schenken lassen - der wird schon sehen, was er davon hat!

Jo, meine Freunde machen mit mir ganz gut was mit


----------



## Xidish (16. Juni 2012)

wenn es denn kein Ironiepost Deinerseits war ...

Ähm ... ein Jahr später willst Du ein geschenktes Feuerzeug erst umtauschen?
Da wärst Du bei mir auch an falscher Adresse. 
Wer sagt, daß es nicht erst Dir kaputt gegangen ist und zudem Du hattest eh keine Unkosten, da es geschenkt ist.

btt.
Hab' das Wetter langsam doch satt.
Regen ist zwar auch gut - aber ich will Sommer! 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Doofkatze (18. Juni 2012)

Anno 2009 kaufte ich mein erstes Medusa Headset beim örtlichen Mediamarkt. In 2011 (hatte die Quittung eh nicht mehr) fingen die Verbindungsstücke zwischen Muschel und Bügel an, zu knartschen, was man recht laut im Teamspeak hörte. Anfang 2012 kam dann mein neuer Computer am Zweitwohnsitz samt neuem Headset, woraufhin ich gebeten wurde, doch bitte das mitzuschleppen, was ich seitdem tue, das andere Headset hat also ausgedient.

Nu hab ich mich 2 Mal gegen USB, für "Klinke" entschieden (weil ich dachte, das die Übertragung mit richtigen Audiosteckern wohl besser ist), nu fängt die Klinke an, rumzumotzen. Teilweise werde ich zwischendurch angeschrien, ich solle doch bitte "aufhören", während ich bereits "nichts" mache, nur dasitze, mich nicht rege ...


----------



## Konov (18. Juni 2012)

Doofkatze schrieb:


> Anno 2009 kaufte ich mein erstes Medusa Headset beim örtlichen Mediamarkt. In 2011 (hatte die Quittung eh nicht mehr) fingen die Verbindungsstücke zwischen Muschel und Bügel an, zu knartschen, was man recht laut im Teamspeak hörte. Anfang 2012 kam dann mein neuer Computer am Zweitwohnsitz samt neuem Headset, woraufhin ich gebeten wurde, doch bitte das mitzuschleppen, was ich seitdem tue, das andere Headset hat also ausgedient.
> 
> Nu hab ich mich 2 Mal gegen USB, für "Klinke" entschieden (weil ich dachte, das die Übertragung mit richtigen Audiosteckern wohl besser ist), nu fängt die Klinke an, rumzumotzen. Teilweise werde ich zwischendurch angeschrien, ich solle doch bitte "aufhören", während ich bereits "nichts" mache, nur dasitze, mich nicht rege ...



USB Headset Logitech G330, 30 Euro. Hält seit ner Ewigkeit mit hervorragender Qualität obwohl ichs schon ein paar mal unfreiwillig durch die Gegend geschleudert hab.


----------



## Doofkatze (18. Juni 2012)

Konov schrieb:


> USB Headset Logitech G330, 30 Euro. Hält seit ner Ewigkeit mit hervorragender Qualität obwohl ichs schon ein paar mal unfreiwillig durch die Gegend geschleudert hab.




Apropos Qualität. Da is mir speziell beim Medusa aufgefallen, wie man z. B. bei Liveaufnahmen noch relativ viel "außerhalb" mitbekommt, was bei ganz vielen anderen Ausgabegeräten fehlt.


----------



## Mastermind83 (18. Juni 2012)

4/5 Schlafstörungen 
5/5 Das mein Praktikant nicht in der Lage ist die Kaffee Maschiene zu bedienen 
4/5 Das ich gestern beim Länderspiel einen über den Durst getrunken habe 
5/5  Das ich noch nicht Feierabend habe 
4/5 extreme Nackenprobleme


----------



## LarsW (18. Juni 2012)

Doofkatze schrieb:


> Anno 2009 kaufte ich mein erstes Medusa Headset beim örtlichen Mediamarkt. In 2011 (hatte die Quittung eh nicht mehr) fingen die Verbindungsstücke zwischen Muschel und Bügel an, zu knartschen, was man recht laut im Teamspeak hörte. Anfang 2012 kam dann mein neuer Computer am Zweitwohnsitz samt neuem Headset, woraufhin ich gebeten wurde, doch bitte das mitzuschleppen, was ich seitdem tue, das andere Headset hat also ausgedient.
> 
> Nu hab ich mich 2 Mal gegen USB, für "Klinke" entschieden (weil ich dachte, das die Übertragung mit richtigen Audiosteckern wohl besser ist), nu fängt die Klinke an, rumzumotzen. Teilweise werde ich zwischendurch angeschrien, ich solle doch bitte "aufhören", während ich bereits "nichts" mache, nur dasitze, mich nicht rege ...



Kann ich auch nur empfehlen!


----------



## painschkes (18. Juni 2012)

_Das mir Skyrim einfach nicht zusagt...wie viele aktuelle Spiele..

..."Darf..Zockerdasein..nicht..beenden..zocken..macht..zuviel..Spaß..."_


----------



## Kamsi (18. Juni 2012)

5/5

Ich wohnen in einen Miethaus 

3 Etagen mit 3x3 Wohnung

Ich erwarte eine Lieferung von Weltbild und was macht hermes stellt die lieferung vor der haustür meiner wohnung ab


----------



## Xidish (18. Juni 2012)

Freu Dich doch - sie hätten es ja auch wieder mitnehmen können.
Und sollte es abhanden kommen, muss Hermes dafür aufkommen.
Mich wundert nur, daß sie es ohne Unterschrift überhaupt gemacht haben
und das Risiko eingehen, daß es nass wird oder abhanden kommt.

@ Doofkatze

Schon mal was von Push to Talk gehört?
Wer das bei uns damals nicht machte, flog mal eben aus dem Ts raus. 

btt

Kaum ist es mal wärmer und sonnig - soll es sich schon wieder ändern.  5/5


----------



## HitotsuSatori (18. Juni 2012)

Xidish schrieb:


> Freu Dich doch - sie hätten es ja auch wieder mitnehmen können.
> Und sollte es abhanden kommen, muss Hermes dafür aufkommen.
> Mich wundert nur, daß sie es ohne Unterschrift überhaupt gemacht haben
> und das Risiko eingehen, daß es nass wird oder abhanden kommt.



Das liegt nicht an Hermes, sondern am Versender. Wenn man ein Paket von Yves Rocher bestellt, gilt dieses generell als Werbesendung (wie Kataloge) und wird vor der Haustür abgestellt. Wir hatten uns deswegen bei Hermes beschwert, es liegt aber an Yves Rocher. Kann bei Weltbild auch so sein, hab da noch nie was bestellt.

was mich aufregt: Dozent ist krank und hat keine Rundmail geschickt. Umsonst durch die Stadt gefahren. 100/5


----------



## Xidish (18. Juni 2012)

Danke für die Aufklärung.


----------



## heinzelmännchen (18. Juni 2012)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Das mir Skyrim einfach nicht zusagt...wie viele aktuelle Spiele..
> 
> ..."Darf..Zockerdasein..nicht..beenden..zocken..macht..zuviel..Spaß..."_




genauso gehts mir imho auch. Ich hab hier noch 3 oder 4 Spiele rumfliegen, die ich noch nicht durch habe,
aber ich hab iwie kein Bock drauf =/


----------



## Olliruh (18. Juni 2012)

/*/ has changed.
it's no longer about original content, epic GETs, and win
it's an endless series of reposts, perpetuated by newfags and trolls
fail - and its consumption of /*/, has become an unstoppable cancer.
/*/ has changed.

is this the end ?


----------



## Alcest (19. Juni 2012)

Bin im Moment auch schwer zu begeistern was aktuelle Spiele angeht.
Ist irgendwie immer das selbe, sie sind zu kurz/langweilig oder bieten keine Motivation.

Regt mich echt auf 4/5 


Spieleentwickler dieser Welt, bringt mal wieder richtige Games raus.


----------



## HitotsuSatori (19. Juni 2012)

Der Text über Gleichberechtigung in verschiedenen Bereichen in Japan regt mich auf. Öde, blöd geschrieben und ewig lang. 10/5


----------



## Sh1k4ri (19. Juni 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das regt mich auf... unglaublich


----------



## BloodyEyeX (19. Juni 2012)

> Das regt mich auf... unglaublich



Jop, mich auch.

CR179 Kopierkulturkampf . Ein podcast der sehr zu empfehlen ist. So circa. ab der 80. Minute gehts auch sehr viel um die Gema. Und einen Gegenentwurf.


----------



## win3ermute (19. Juni 2012)

Aber... aber die GEMA kommt doch manchen Versanstaltern mächtig entgegen:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kamsi (19. Juni 2012)

atm irgendwie voll down fühl mich alt und das ganze midlife crise zeug halt





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

/


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ellesmere (19. Juni 2012)

Hunger


----------



## Kyrador (19. Juni 2012)

Noch 8 Wochen, bis meine Frau wieder daheim ist


----------



## H2OTest (19. Juni 2012)

dsa hin und her wegen ein paar rezepten die ich eig schon habe -.- 5/5


----------



## Konov (19. Juni 2012)

@GEMA

Hab schon von den ersten Clubs und Kneipen gehört die dicht machen müssen, weil sie es einfach nicht mehr bezahlen können.
Die GEMA ist die neue NSDAP, Terror überall ^^


----------



## BloodyEyeX (19. Juni 2012)

@GEMA

Mal ganz unabhängig ob ich das jetzt gut oder schlecht finde was die machen, finde ich es doch ziemlich gut zu sehen wie viele Leute sich darüber aufregen. Denn das ist der erste Schritt, wenn man will das sich etwas ändert.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (19. Juni 2012)

Konov schrieb:


> @GEMA
> 
> Hab schon von den ersten Clubs und Kneipen gehört die dicht machen müssen, weil sie es einfach nicht mehr bezahlen können.
> Die GEMA ist die neue NSDAP, Terror überall ^^



Jop, bei mir in der Umgebung werden auch Klubs (besonders auf der Reeperbahn) dicht machen müssen. Und wenn sie nicht dicht machen, müssen sie die Preise stark erhöhen. Dann heißt es statt 8 € 16 € für den Eintritt und für ein Bier mal eben 10 €... das will ich mir garnicht vorstellen. Da muss was gegen getan werden...

Sry für OT


----------



## schneemaus (19. Juni 2012)

Dazu fällt mir schon gar nix mehr zu ein.

Außer vielleicht:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=jiOTKjXZaYI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Um euch mal n bisschen zum Schmunzeln zu bringen.


----------



## Olliruh (19. Juni 2012)

_ich fands ja hardcore wo sie zu nem St.Martins Umzug gegangen sind und die kleinen Kinder fürs singen abkassiert haben
_


----------



## BloodyEyeX (19. Juni 2012)

Ah, die Band hab ich mit dem Lied sogar schon mal im Fernsehen gesehen. Echt klasse. = )


----------



## Reflox (19. Juni 2012)

Olliruh schrieb:


> /*/ has changed.
> it's no longer about original content, epic GETs, and win
> it's an endless series of reposts, perpetuated by newfags and trolls
> fail - and its consumption of /*/, has become an unstoppable cancer.
> ...



newfag detected, newfag detected! 


BT:

Diese Hitze! 2/5


----------



## Konov (19. Juni 2012)

Menschen die sich mitm Handy selbst fotografieren vor dem Spiegel und das auch noch cool finden 5/5

trolololo


----------



## Olliruh (19. Juni 2012)

Reflox schrieb:


> newfag detected, newfag detected!
> 
> 
> BT:
> ...





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## aufgeraucht (19. Juni 2012)

Verpackungsgröße und voller Papiercontainer 3/5

Paketbote notierte "Pa*c*ket Bei Xyz" auf dem Abholschein -.-/5
(obwohl es dort ganze 9x richtig vorgedruckt ist)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## shadow24 (20. Juni 2012)

heute morgen wieder son typisches fallbeispiel für "nicht mitdenken im strassenverkehr":ich steuer gerade auf einer strasse auf ein hindernis in form von drei hintereinander parkenden fahrzeugen zu und sehe das mir zwei autos entgegenkommen.zum vorbeifahren an den parkenden autos hätte es nicht mehr gereicht,sodass ich in warteposition hinter dem letzten auto gehe...

tja mein hintermann,in diesem fall hinterFRAU, sieht natürlich weder die parkenden noch die entgegenkommenden autos und überholt mich udn fährt genau auf die beiden entgegenkommenden autos drauf zu udn muss natürlich anhalten weil die entgegenkommenden fahrzeuge schon am zweiten parkenden auto angelangt sind

da wird ihr wohl etwas bewusst das was falsch gelaufen ist,da ich sie angehupt habe udn der vordere der entggenkomenden autos sie mit lichthupe bombardiert...

ergebnis dieser aktion:die frau setzt natürlich nicht zurück,sondern die entgegenkommenden autos müssen schön auf dem gehweg rauffahren und sich mühsam vorbeiquälen an der traumfahrerin...die entgegenkommenden fahrer begrüßen die frau natürlich noch mit ein paar freundlichen worten während sie sich an ihr vorbeiquetschen
habs ja sonst nicht so mit "frau am steuer",aber heute musste ich doch dran denken...


----------



## Doofkatze (20. Juni 2012)

Ganz großes Aufregungsthema das ...

Treffe immer wieder auf Fahrer, die auch dann in die Straße einbiegen, wenn gar kein Platz auf der Bahn für sie ist, sodass sie dann mitten im Gegenverkehr stehen, mitten auf der Straße, während dieser natürlich langsam anrollt.

Oder dann dieser Spezi jeden Morgen, der in der Einfahrt des Parkplatzes anhält, um sein Kind zu verabschieden, sodass man dann darauf warten muss, das dieses Kind sich endlich wegbewegt und er dann jeden Morgen 2 Fahrspuren brauch, um da rückwärts rauszusetzen.

Oder wie auf dem Parkplatz geparkt wird. Der Parkplatz verläuft in einem spitzen Winkel, sodass der eigentliche Parkplatz irgendwann endet, wo zwei Autos hintereinander stehen können, sich aber noch normalerweise 2-3 Autos als einzelne danebenstellen. Dumm ist nur, wenn sich dann weitere 3 Autos finden, die dann das herumfahren um die Kurve zu eng machen oder sogar sich so günstig stellen, das man nur Millimetergenau mit 10 Umschwenkungen rauskommt. Vorgestern parkte ein Anhänger der Fahrschule mitten in der Ausfahrt, gestern versperrte mir ne Fahrerin, die nen Parkplatz suchte den Weg, sodass ich ganz außen rum fahren musste. Sie hätte nur 1 Meter voraus und schließlich wieder zurückfahren müssen, sodass ich vorbei komme ... Nein, ich werde angewiesen, in den nächsten Gang zu fahren, um ne weitere sehr sehr enge Kurve, weil auch da Autos mitten in der Kurve parken, damit SIE dann nur noch geradeausfahren muss.

Ich bin echt langsam am überlegen, mal bei der Polizei anzurufen, damit da dann mal aufgeräumt wird. Das ist echt unerträglich, wie schlecht man da ausparken kann, nur weil sich andere auf nicht vorhandene Parkplätze mittendrin stellen.


----------



## Konov (20. Juni 2012)

shadow24 schrieb:


> habs ja sonst nicht so mit "frau am steuer",aber heute musste ich doch dran denken...



Das Klischee passt scheinbar 

Im Ernst: Sowas kann wohl jedem passieren, der nicht aufmerksam genug fährt...schätze die gute Frau hat sich ordentlich geschämt hinterher.
Würde ich jedenfalls, wenn mich dann alle anderen Verkehrsteilnehmer anblöken...


----------



## Ellesmere (20. Juni 2012)

Oder er hat nicht angezeigt, das er ebenfalls zum Wechseln der Fahrbahn ansetzt, sondern genau hinter den beiden Autos gewartet, so daß sie ( die Frau) annehmen musste, das er dort ebenfalls parkt...
Find ich jetzt die logischste Erklärung...ok- ich bin ja auch eine Frau  

Mittwoch und ich bin gefühlt schon an Freitag dran. Furchtbares Gefühl4/5 
Jedesmal der Gedanke "oh, heut ist ja Freitag" und dann "NEIN! Ist ja erst Mittwoch... "


----------



## Ogil (20. Juni 2012)

Das ist scheinbar ueberall genauso. Grad am Morgen auf dem Weg ins Buero ist das schlimm. Ich fahr ja in die andere Richtung als die meisten Teilnehmer des Morgen-Verkehrs was heisst, dass mir Unmengen an hektischen gestressten zu-spaet-dran-seienden Leuten entgegen kommen. Und da passiert das oefter mal, dass die sich irgendwo noch an einem geparkten Auto vorbei draengeln muessen. Vor ein paar Tagen erst: Auto auf anderer Spur geparkt, ich fahre normal darauf zu (mit ungefaehr der vorgegebenen Geschwindigkeit) und sehe ein Auto auf der anderen Spur sich dem geparkten Auto naehern. Alles grade und flach - das heisst der hat mich auch gesehen. Also fahr ich normal weiter - worauf sich der Depp (oder Deppin - keine Ahnung) entscheidet noch das geparkte Auto zu ueberholen und mir somit auf meiner Spur entgegen kommt. Haette ich keine Vollbremsung gemacht, waere ich dem frontal reingefahren. Typischerweise gucken die dann nur doof und wundern sich, was grad passiert ist...


----------



## LarsW (20. Juni 2012)

Ja,ja..der gute Straßenverkehr.
Auf dem Rennrad erlebe ich da schon manche Grausamkeiten..
Aber ich habe ein gutes Heilmittel gefunden! 

Edit:
Noch fünf Stunden bis Feierabend!


----------



## Doofkatze (20. Juni 2012)

LarsW schrieb:


> Ja,ja..der gute Straßenverkehr.
> Auf dem Rennrad erlebe ich da schon manche Grausamkeiten..
> Aber ich habe ein gutes Heilmittel gefunden!



Krieg öfter die Krise bei mir vor Ort. Die Radfahrer meinen, den LEEREN Radweg meiden zu müssen. Das heißt, man kommt dann auf der Landstraße mit 70 angedonnert (70 ausgeschildert) und muss LEIDER stark bremsen, weil die Kurven eben keine 1,5fach-breiten Straßen sind. Hier gibts durch Überholversuche jährlich Todesfälle auf der knapp 10km langen Strecke.


----------



## Hordlerkiller (20. Juni 2012)

würden die so cool fahren wie in japan dan währe die welt in ordnung das system siht kompliziert aus ist es aber nicht alle die ich gesehn habe keine kratzer bis auf nen getunten RX7 der frontrisse hatte sonst alles keine kratzer kein garnichts mistery ^^


----------



## LarsW (20. Juni 2012)

Doofkatze schrieb:


> Krieg öfter die Krise bei mir vor Ort. Die Radfahrer meinen, den LEEREN Radweg meiden zu müssen. Das heißt, man kommt dann auf der Landstraße mit 70 angedonnert (70 ausgeschildert) und muss LEIDER stark bremsen, weil die Kurven eben keine 1,5fach-breiten Straßen sind. Hier gibts durch Überholversuche jährlich Todesfälle auf der knapp 10km langen Strecke.



Nach Gesetzeslage sind wir Rennradfahrer dazu aufgefordert Radwege zu meiden.
(Ich glaube das wurde 2010 verabschiedet.)
Aber in einem solchen Fall,würde mein gesunder Menschenverstand einsetzen,und ich definitiv auf dem Radweg fahren!


----------



## Manowar (20. Juni 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (20. Juni 2012)

Der STO Forum -> PWE Merge... so ein riesen Mist 5/5


----------



## Konov (20. Juni 2012)

Dass heute der Regen wohl gar nicht mehr aufhören wird 1/5

Ein bißchen nervig ist es, aber irgendwie auch mal was anderes.
Besser auf jedenfall als wenn es nur bedeckt und schwül ist.


----------



## aufgeraucht (20. Juni 2012)

LarsW schrieb:


> Nach Gesetzeslage sind wir Rennradfahrer dazu aufgefordert Radwege zu meiden.
> (Ich glaube das wurde 2010 verabschiedet.)



Es gibt keine allgemeine Radwegebenutzungspflicht. Radwege, die jedoch mit diesen Schildern ausgestattet sind, müssen genutzt werden, da es sich um Gebotszeichen handelt. Ausnahmen für Rennräder gibt es nicht.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Für Rennräder (bis 11 kg) gibt es lediglich in der Zulassungsverordnung Ausnahmen bei der Beleuchtung.

Aber wenn du noch eine Quelle nachreichst, bringe ich meine Kollegen sicher zum staunen


----------



## Combust90 (20. Juni 2012)

Das es bei meinem eigentlich schnelleren Internet wesentlich länger dauert bis Videos geladen sind, als bei meinem früheren langsameren.


----------



## LarsW (20. Juni 2012)

aufgeraucht schrieb:


> Es gibt keine allgemeine Radwegebenutzungspflicht. Radwege, die jedoch mit diesen Schildern ausgestattet sind, müssen genutzt werden, da es sich um Gebotszeichen handelt. Ausnahmen für Rennräder gibt es nicht.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Soweit korrekt- allerdings:



> Theoretisch sieht § 46, Abs. 1, Satz 1 StVO die Möglichkeit vor, dass die Straßenverkehrsbehörden in bestimmten Einzelfällen Ausnahmen von den Vorschriften über die Straßenbenutzung genehmigen können. Interessierte Radsportler sollten sich wegen dieser Frage mit dem Bund deutscher Radfahrer (BDR) als dem für den Radsport zuständigen Sportverband oder einem lokalen Radsportverein in Verbindung setzen. Adressen sind auf den Internetseiten des BDR unter http://www.rad-net.de zu finden.



d.H- wer im Besitz einer gültigen (Renn)Lizenz des BDR ist,wird von der Benutzung der Radwege ausgeschlossen.

Quelle.


----------



## Ogil (20. Juni 2012)

Falsch. Er wird nicht von der Benutzung der Radwege ausgeschlossen sondern von der Benutzungs-Pflicht. Und da geht es um Einzelfaelle die die Behoerden genehmigen koennen.


----------



## shadow24 (20. Juni 2012)

Ellesmere schrieb:


> Oder er hat nicht angezeigt, das er ebenfalls zum Wechseln der Fahrbahn ansetzt, sondern genau hinter *den beiden Autos gewartet*, so daß sie ( die Frau) annehmen musste, das er dort ebenfalls parkt...




erstens ging es dabei um DREI parkende autos...ausserdem stand ich so hinter den parkenden autos,das das ganz augenscheinlich war,das man(n) nicht so parkt...aber vielleicht war das für sie typisch so zu parken mit fast 2 m abstand zum kantenstein...dann hättest du recht...


----------



## LarsW (20. Juni 2012)

Ogil schrieb:


> Falsch. Er wird nicht von der Benutzung der Radwege ausgeschlossen sondern von der Benutzungs-Pflicht.



Kommt das dann nicht auf´s gleiche raus? 

Und stimmt- die offizielle Version spricht hier von Einzelfällen.Die Realität ist da eher ein wenig ernüchternd..
Ich habe selber damals nach einer solchen Genehmigung nachgehakt.
Vom Amt gab´es dann eine "offizielle" Standardmail,dass mich meine Rennlizenz davon Befreit.Ich kenne bisher auch keinen Fall wo nicht so entschieden wurde.


----------



## shadow24 (20. Juni 2012)

Doofkatze schrieb:


> Krieg öfter die Krise bei mir vor Ort. Die Radfahrer meinen, den LEEREN Radweg meiden zu müssen.




frag ich mich sowieso wo dieses phänomen herstammt...ich selbst fahre sehr gern rad und nutze das so oft es irgendwie geht.udn ich nutze IMMER den radweg.ich weiss gar kein grund warum ich den nicht nutzen sollte wenn der vorhanden ist...
aber bei uns im ort gibts so ein komiker(marke pensionär),der fährt stets auf der strasse und kümmert sich ein sch... um den vorhandenen radweg.natürlich erfreut das immer die autofahrer im berufsverkehr.udn einmal hab ich das gesehen das durch so ein unvorsichtigen autofahrer fast ein unfall bei dem überholvorgang dieses radfahrers entstanden wäre,weil dieser besagte herr auf der strasse fahren musste statt auf den radweg...ich mein wäre der aufm radweg gefahren wäre die situation niemals kritisch geworden...

kurze zeit später treff ich den radfahrer vorm supermarkt und frag ihn ganz offen warum er denn nicht den radweg nutze...darauf er:"weil ich es nicht muss"...aber auf eine art sagte er das,dass er froh sein konnte das mein sohn im auto sass,sonst hätte ich ihm aus seinem rad ne krawatte gebunden...


----------



## Ogil (20. Juni 2012)

Jo - nervig das. Im Normalfall stoert es mich wenig - aber ich hatte auch schon den Fall, dass ich im Winter von der Arbeit heim fuhr, draussen dunkel, richtig haesslicher Regen wo man also schon nicht so super sieht - und dann gurkt ein Radfahrer ohne Licht auf der Strasse rum, statt den beleuchteten Luxus-Radweg zu benutzen.


----------



## LarsW (20. Juni 2012)

Bei Radfahrern verstehe ich das auch nicht so ganz- als Rennradfahrer kann ich es zum Teil nachvollziehen.
Wie oft mich schon ´nen Auto abschießen wollte,weil viele die Geschwindigkeit unterschätzen.Gerade die Ausfahrten o.ö.
Dann doch lieber auf der Straße (um da auch abgeschossen zu werden,weil ich a) genau so schnell bin wie´n Moped/Roller und b) genau soviel Platz wegnehme.   ).

BTT:
Feierabend- T- zwei Stunden!


----------



## aufgeraucht (20. Juni 2012)

LarsW schrieb:


> Kommt das dann nicht auf´s gleiche raus?
> 
> Und stimmt- die offizielle Version spricht hier von Einzelfällen.Die Realität ist da eher ein wenig ernüchternd..
> Ich habe selber damals nach einer solchen Genehmigung nachgehakt.
> Vom Amt gab´es dann eine "offizielle" Standardmail,dass mich meine Rennlizenz davon Befreit.Ich kenne bisher auch keinen Fall wo nicht so entschieden wurde.



Erstens, ist es ja wohl etwas grundverschiedenes, ob mir etwas verboten wird, oder ob mir eine zweite Möglichkeit eröffnet wird.
Zweitens, der Besitz eines BDR-Scheins befreit nicht von der Radwegepflicht. Davon befreit die nur eine Ausnahme nach §46 STVO (den du nie gelesen hast, oder?)
"§46 Ausnahmegenehmigung und Erlaubnis
(1) Die Straßenverkehrsbehörden können in bestimmten Einzelfällen oder allgemein für bestimmte Antragsteller Ausnahmen genehmigen 
1. von den Vorschriften über die Straßenbenutzung (§ 2)
..
..
Die Bescheide sind mitzuführen und auf Verlangen zuständigen Personen auszuhändigen"

Und Ausnahmegenehmigungen werden nicht per Standardmail verschickt. 
Aber coole Story. Den Kollegen nebenan, der die behördlichen Ausnahmen erstellt, hats amüsiert.


----------



## LarsW (20. Juni 2012)

aufgeraucht schrieb:


> Zweitens, der Besitz eines BDR-Scheins befreit nicht von der Radwegepflicht. Davon befreit die nur eine Ausnahme nach §46 STVO (den du nie gelesen hast, oder?)
> "§46 Ausnahmegenehmigung und Erlaubnis
> (1) Die Straßenverkehrsbehörden können in bestimmten Einzelfällen oder allgemein für bestimmte Antragsteller *Ausnahmen genehmigen
> **1. von den Vorschriften über die Straßenbenutzung (§ 2)
> ...



Vielleicht verstehe ich´s ja falsch,aber umfasst die Ausnahmeregelung "die Vorschrift über die Straßenbenutzung"? (Siehe *Markierung.*)
Das mit der Mail habe ich ein wenig Unverständlich ausgedrückt.Ich habe keine Ausnahmegenehmigung via Mail erhalten,sondern lediglich die Info,dass meine Rennlizenz als "Ausnahmegenehmigung" gültig ist und vollkommen ausreicht.

Kurz um- ich denke man befindet sich so oder so in einer rechtlichen Grauzone was die Benutzung von Radwegen (zumindest für Radsportler) angeht.
Ich wurde schon oft von der Polizei angehalten,und auf den Radweg hingewiesen.
Ausweis und Rennlizenz reichten,und ich durfte weiter die Straße befahren.


----------



## Murfy (20. Juni 2012)

Finde Diskussion so oder so bisschen dämlich, ob mit Ausnahme oder nicht.

Ich weiß nicht wie schnell du mit dem Rad unterwegs bist... Aber die die hier immer auf der Straße rumgurken (wo auf dem Bürgersteig oder danaben immer Radwege sind) fahren keine 40-50 und wenn ich dann als Autofahrer dahinterhergurken muss, weill der Gegenverkeher voll ist und ich nicht überholen kann finde ich das einfach doof.

Schön, ihr fahrt Fahrrad und tut das vielleicht gar für die Umwelt, aber ich müsste 45-60 Minuten mit dem Fahrrad zur Arbeit fahren und das ist für mich einfach zu viel. Fahrradfahrer haben ihre eigenen Wege, also nutzt die bitte auch. Ich fahr ja auch nicht mit dem Auto auf dem Bürgersteig/Radweg weil das mir da besser gefällt.


Das geht jetzt nicht speziell an dich LarsW, aber dem Großteil der Radfahrer denen ich begegnet bin acht garnicht auf Verkehrsregeln und stellen sich vor alles, das ist echt frustrierend.

mfg


----------



## Sh1k4ri (20. Juni 2012)

Der Tag heute... 10/5


----------



## shadow24 (20. Juni 2012)

Murfy schrieb:


> Finde Diskussion so oder so bisschen dämlich, ob mit Ausnahme oder nicht.
> 
> Ich weiß nicht wie schnell du mit dem Rad unterwegs bist... Aber die die hier immer auf der Straße rumgurken (wo auf dem Bürgersteig oder danaben immer Radwege sind) fahren keine 40-50 und wenn ich dann als Autofahrer dahinterhergurken muss, weill der Gegenverkeher voll ist und ich nicht überholen kann finde ich das einfach doof.




ganz genau...in meinem post eine seite vorher genau so nachzulesen...


----------



## LarsW (20. Juni 2012)

Murfy schrieb:


> Finde Diskussion so oder so bisschen dämlich, ob mit Ausnahme oder nicht.
> 
> Ich weiß nicht wie schnell du mit dem Rad unterwegs bist... Aber die die hier immer auf der Straße rumgurken (wo auf dem Bürgersteig oder danaben immer Radwege sind) fahren keine 40-50 und wenn ich dann als Autofahrer dahinterhergurken muss, weill der Gegenverkeher voll ist und ich nicht überholen kann finde ich das einfach doof.
> 
> ...



Ja- das verstehe ich auch voll und ganz.Gerade von Opa-80/Familienvater etc. mit seinem Trekking/Hollandrad zur Eisdiele dödelt,und dann auf der Straße eiert,bekomme ich auch immer ´ne tierische Krawatte!Da schaffe ich auch den Radweg zu benutzen.
Allerdings ist mir bei 30-40km/h auf dem Rennrad,der Radweg einfach zu gefährlich.Aber selbst da gibt es ein paar Exoten (Meißtens Bierbäuchig,aber ein Rad für 5000&#8364;!),die zu zwei,NEBENEINANDER (!) fahren.
Nervt auch ungemein.
Das Problem ist,wie du schon geschrieben hast,dass sich der Großteil des Radfahrer nicht daran hält,und der kleine,minimale Teil,dann verbal,körperlich o.ä von den Autofahrern belästigt wird.



Habe mich da jetzt auch nicht speziell angesprochen gefühlt.Alles gut. 
Aber jetzt mal zurück zum Thema..Sonst kommt der ZAM gleich vorbei.


----------



## Murfy (20. Juni 2012)

LarsW schrieb:


> Aber jetzt mal zurück zum Thema..Sonst kommt der ZAM gleich vorbei.



Haha jau:

Wenn ZAM Thread closed. 9001/5 

Nervig ist zZ auch das Wetter... 3/5
Ich komm zur Arbeit während es regnet. Schönes Wetter während der Arbeit. sobald ich Schluss mache regnets wieder...

mfg


----------



## LarsW (20. Juni 2012)

Murfy schrieb:


> Nervig ist zZ auch das Wetter... 3/5
> Ich komm zur Arbeit während es regnet. Schönes Wetter während der Arbeit. sobald ich Schluss mache regnets wieder...
> 
> mgh



Murfysgesetz.   
Aber mal im ernst- mich nervt das auch.Generell der "Sommer". 5/5


----------



## Xidish (20. Juni 2012)

Kann das mit den Radfahrern zwar verstehen, wenn man da wegen Gegenverkehr hinterherdackeln muss.
But so what - das ist doch aber imo nicht so schlimm.

Vielmehr regen mich die Autofahrer auf.

Auf der einen Seite trauen die sich nicht zu überholen - verursachen häufiger Stau.
Andererseits mangelt es ihnen an Einschätzung und sie überholen an den unmöglichsten Stellen.
Oder sie sind einfach nur egozentrisch und überholen 7 Autos vor einer Kurve und denken sich, einer wird schon Platz machen.

was mich dazu noch in meinem Viertel aufregt ...

Wir haben eine komplette 30er Zone.
Immmer öfters rasen die Fahrer nur so durch - nehmen inkauf, daß Kinder eines naheliegenden Spielplatzes überfahren werden.

Wie gesagt, da sind die Probleme mit den Radfahrern nur Peanuts hingegen.

ps.
Und bei unserem Radweg (ne Sprungschanze, ungepflegt-rutschig,) fahre ich auch auf der Strasse, die teils neu gemacht wurde.
Das Recht habe ich und nutze ich - ich bin nicht verpflichtet, diesen Radweg zu nutzen.
Die meisten Radwege sind nicht mir einem der 3 blauen Schilder gekennzeichnet und in einem miserablen Zustand und fallen daher aus der Benutzungspflicht raus.


----------



## Ellesmere (20. Juni 2012)

Xidish schrieb:


> [...]ps.
> Und bei unserem Radweg (ne Sprungschanze, ungepflegt-rutschig,) fahre ich auch auf der Strasse, die teils neu gemacht wurde.
> Das Recht habe ich und nutze ich - ich bin nicht verpflichtet, diesen Radweg zu nutzen.
> Die meisten Radwege sind nicht mir einem der 3 blauen Schilder gekennzeichnet und in einem miserablen Zustand und fallen daher aus der Benutzungspflicht raus.



Dito! 
Bei mir das gleiche. Radweg und dann alle 30m Bordsteinkante runter- Bordsteinkante rauf...Ist zwar heruntergesetzt, trotzdem merk ich´s in den Rädern. Da fahr ich auch lieber auf der Straße. 
Landstraße würd ich mir dann doch überlegen...


----------



## aufgeraucht (20. Juni 2012)

LarsW schrieb:


> Vielleicht verstehe ich´s ja falsch, aber umfasst die Ausnahmeregelung "die Vorschrift über die Straßenbenutzung"? (Siehe *Markierung.*)


Ich verstehe die Frage nicht.
§46 Abs 1 besagt, dass Straßenverkehrsbehörden Ausnahmen erteilen können. Darunter stehen in Punkt 1 bis 12 die Ausnahmetatbestände (Sonntagsfahrverbot, Fahrzeuge ohne Straßenzulassung, Schwerlasttrasporte und eben auch Vorschriften über die Straßenbenutzung nach §2 (in dem u.a. die Radwegebenutzungspflicht bei entsprechender Beschilderung steht)

Vielleicht hat dein Verein/Verband ja für deine Region eine Ausnahmegenehmigung nach Abs. 1.
Eine bundesweite Genehmigung für Rennlizenzinhaber gibt es nicht. Davon sollten wir im Verkehrsministerium mal gehört haben und der BDR schreibt ja selbst, dass die STVO gilt und man versuchen könnte, eine Ausnahme über/für den Verein zu bekommen. Die Erfolgschancen werden aber als schlecht eingestuft.
Da kann man nur sagen: Glückwunsch, bist ein Glückspilz mit deinem Verein.

So nun wieder Topic... Feierabend verpasst.


----------



## Alux (20. Juni 2012)

Das dieses @*'"$&)@*'"§ Programm Word einfach nciht fähig ist wenn ich es auf Englisch umstelle auch auf Englisch zu bleiben und nicht nach jedem Wort wieder auf Deutsch wechselt 12/5


----------



## Konov (20. Juni 2012)

Thema Fahrrad/Auto - führe ich mal im GM-Thread weiter


----------



## aufgeraucht (20. Juni 2012)

Postauto ist offenbar vom Kurs abgekommen. Laut Sendungsverfolgung wurde meine neue G9 eingeladen, kam aber hier nicht an  4/5


----------



## Xidish (20. Juni 2012)

Konov schrieb:


> Thema Fahrrad/Auto - führe ich mal im GM-Thread weiter


Bei General Motors brauchst Du das Fahrrad gar nicht erst anzusprechen!


----------



## Konov (20. Juni 2012)

Xidish schrieb:


> Bei General Motors brauchst Du das Fahrrad gar nicht erst anzusprechen!



Der war gut


----------



## HitotsuSatori (20. Juni 2012)

Direkt vor unserer Nase hat eine neue Kneipe aufgemacht (mal wieder). Die "Neue Welt" hat am Freitag ihre Neueröffnung und veranstaltet prompt eine Fußballnacht. Bin mal gespannt, ob da ab spätestens 23 Uhr Ruhe ist. Es gibt schließlich auch Leute, die schlafen wollen. Ansonsten muss eben wieder die Polizei herhalten. 25/5


----------



## Xidish (20. Juni 2012)

HitotsuSatori schrieb:


> Bin mal gespannt, ob da ab spätestens 23 Uhr Ruhe ist. Es gibt schließlich auch Leute, die schlafen wollen. Ansonsten muss eben wieder die Polizei herhalten. 25/5


Sicherlich haben sie diese Veranstaltung angemeldet.
Nur wenn sie das nicht getan haben, hast Du Chancen bei der Polizei.


----------



## Reflox (20. Juni 2012)

Also mir wurde immer beigebracht mal was hinzunehmen und sich nicht wegen jedem kleinen Fest aufzuregen...

BT:

Heute wars so schön kühl, und jetzt sind es wieder 28° im Haus! 5/5


----------



## HitotsuSatori (20. Juni 2012)

Xidish schrieb:


> Sicherlich haben sie diese Veranstaltung angemeldet.
> Nur wenn sie das nicht getan haben, hast Du Chancen bei der Polizei.



Es gibt auch andere Wege, eine unleidliche Kneipe loszuwerden.


----------



## zoizz (20. Juni 2012)

Doppeltermine...
Heute abend war Beratungstermin bzgl einer Finanzierung.
Heute abend war ein Treffen ehemaliger Arbeitskollegen - beim Brasilianer.

Das Treffen habe ich voll verbaselt... Und bekam mitten im Beratungsgespräch einen (ironisch) übertrieben bösen Anruf.

4/4/5


----------



## aufgeraucht (20. Juni 2012)

HitotsuSatori schrieb:


> Es gibt auch andere Wege, eine unleidliche Kneipe loszuwerden.



Wir hätten uns früher über den Weg laufen sollen. Vor gut zehn Jahren hätte ich nen Tipp gebraucht  

Damals war ich in ein ruhiges Viertel gezogen. Ne Eisbude, T-Shirtdruckladen und ne Bank. Dann hat gegenüber eine Bar aufgemacht. Man ruft da wochentags nachts um 1.30 Uhr den Kneiper an und er lügt dir ins Telefon, dass er die Ausschanksperre für den Aussenbereich einhält, derweil er auf der Straßenseite gegenüber grad mit nem vollen Serviertabelett und Telefon durch die Bierbankreihen geht. Gegen morgens 3.30 Uhr dann Aschenbecher einsammeln, Bänke zusammenstellen und den Bürgersteig fegen. Tag für Tag für Tag.

Zuviel, um 'mal was hinzunehmen'. Bin da weggezogen wegen der Kneipe.


----------



## schneemaus (20. Juni 2012)

Die Im-Moment-Ex-und-man-weiß-nicht-wie-es-weitergeht-Freundin von meiner Besten 1000/5.

Mann, wenn's nen Sinn hätte, hinzufahren und diese Frau permanent durchzuschütteln oder noch deutlich Schlimmeres, würd ich's machen. Regt mich diese Frau grade auf, das gibt's gar nich..


----------



## Aun (20. Juni 2012)

mich den ganzen tag sowas von aufregen:
gegen mittag einen anruf von meinem per du/trinkenwa einen onkologen bekommen. leider ein rezidiv meines über 20 jährigen leidens..... boar ich geb mir die kugel


----------



## HitotsuSatori (20. Juni 2012)

Reflox schrieb:


> Also mir wurde immer beigebracht mal was hinzunehmen und sich nicht wegen jedem kleinen Fest aufzuregen...



Schön für dich. Wahrscheinlich hast du auch einen gesunden Schlaf, nicht seit Wochen alle paar Tage Migräne, nervliche Probleme und daraus resultierenden Dauerstress.
Aber nur, um das noch einmal klarzustellen: auch eine angemeldete Veranstaltung darf sich nicht einfach so über die Nachtruhe hinwegsetzen.



> [font=Verdana, sans-serif]Von 22.00 bis 06.00 Uhr ist es verboten, Lärm zu verursachen, durch den andere Personen in ihrer Nachtruhe gestört werden können.[/font]
> [font=Verdana, sans-serif]Überwacht wird die Einhaltung der Nachtruhe grundsätzlich von den örtlichen Ordnungsbehörden. Eilzuständig ist die Polizei. Geht die störende Betätigung von einem Gewerbebetrieb aus, sind grundsätzlich die staatlichen Umweltämter für die Ergreifung der notwendigen Maßnahmen zuständig.[/font]
> 
> [font=Verdana, sans-serif]Das Landesimmissionsrecht gestattet den Gemeinden jedoch bei Vorliegen eines öffentlichen Bedürfnisses oder besonderer örtlicher Verhältnisse für Messen, Märkte, Volksfeste, Volksbelustigungen und ähnliche Veranstaltungen und für die Nacht vom 31. Dezember zum 1. Januar einschließlich der damit verbundenen Außengastronomie, durch ordnungsbehördliche Verordnung allgemeine Ausnahmen von diesem Verbot zu regeln. *Ein öffentliches Bedürfnis liegt in der Regel vor, wenn eine Veranstaltung auf historischen oder kulturellen Umständen beruht oder sonst von besonderer kommunaler Bedeutung ist und deshalb das Interesse der Allgemeinheit an der Durchführung der Veranstaltung gegenüber dem Schutzbedürfnis der Nachbarschaft überwiegt.*[/font]
> ...


[/font]

[font=Verdana, sans-serif]Quelle: http://www.juraforum.de/lexikon/nachtruhe[/font]

[font=Verdana, sans-serif]
[/font]


----------



## Olliruh (20. Juni 2012)




----------



## Alidar (20. Juni 2012)

Der neueste Patch von C&C Tiberium Alliances 2000000/5


----------



## aufgeraucht (20. Juni 2012)

@Schneemaus, wieviel Buscopan geht, um 'das Aua' wegzukriegen und morgen trotzdem noch aufzuwachen?


----------



## Xidish (21. Juni 2012)

HitotsuSatori schrieb:


> ...


Dein Post regt mich gerade auf. 
immer diese Menschen, die irgenwelche Paragraphen und Gesetzesartikel rauskramen - sie aber nichtmal zuende lesen!
Lies Dir mal die letzten Zeilen durch (und die davor/dazwischen)!
Zudem gibt es auch noch Sonderregelungen zu Sonderzeiten/Sonderevents.

Du schriebst selber, daß sie eine Feier zur Eröffnung und dem deutschen Spiel abhalten wollen.
Das wird also nicht regelmäßig sein und ist laut Deinem Zitat auch völlig legitim.
Wenn sie sogar die Genehmigung dazu haben (und Du weiß ja nichtmal, welche Zeiten an solch einem Tag erlaubt + vereinbart worden sind) können sie eben feiern.
Was an den normalen Betriebstagen ist, da kann derzeit nur spekuliert werden.

so gute Nacht ...


----------



## Kamsi (21. Juni 2012)

telekom 5/5

plötzlich internet weg war schon panisch dachte die hätten mir wieder ungerechtfertigt den port gesperrt aber gsd diesmal hat es gereicht router neuzustarten


----------



## Feuerkatze (21. Juni 2012)

Dass dieses blöde Programm nicht das automatisch macht, was es angeblich so toll automatisch machen kann: 5/5

Mein Handgelenk, dass meint, dass eine Rückkehr der fast chronischen Sehnenscheidenentzündung eine gute Idee ist: 5/5

Die Kombination aus mit kaputten Handgelenk mit besagtem Programm arbeiten, weil das Programm shortcuts wie strg+c und Strg+v nicht mitmacht und ich daher die Maus jetzt zum Teil mit der linken Hand bediene was mich etwa um 500% langsamer macht 10/5

Das ganze kombiniert mit einer Kollegin, die die Fehler des nicht-automatisch machen möglichst gestern korrigiert haben will. 100/5


----------



## schneemaus (21. Juni 2012)

aufgeraucht schrieb:


> @Schneemaus, wieviel Buscopan geht, um 'das Aua' wegzukriegen und morgen trotzdem noch aufzuwachen?



Bei den normalen is 1-2 die Einzeldosis (nimm direkt 2, 10mg als Initialdosis ist... Na ja...) und insgesamt darfste bis zu 6 Stück am Tag nehmen. Wenn's mal EINE mehr ist, wirste davon nicht sterben, wenn's nur n paar Tage geht. Aber ne ganze Packung futtern dürfte eher kontraproduktiv sein, zumal es dann vermutlich auf den Kreislauf schlägt.

Übrigens... Falls du's genau wissen magst: Normale Dosis (i.v., was halt so gegeben wird) sind 20-40mg Buscopan, Tageshöchstdosis 100mg. Also wird es dich vermutlich nicht mal umbringen, 4 Dragees zu nehmen.


----------



## Selor Kiith (21. Juni 2012)

Kamsi schrieb:


> telekom 5/5
> 
> plötzlich internet weg war schon panisch dachte die hätten mir wieder ungerechtfertigt den port gesperrt aber gsd diesmal hat es gereicht router neuzustarten



Ähnliches Problem,


gestern abend war erstmal das Internet weg und kam net wieder, weiß nicht wie lang es weg war... 5/5


----------



## Kamsi (21. Juni 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6bYfFCQrreA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Konsolen exklusive spiele 5/5

will haben


----------



## Reflox (21. Juni 2012)

HitotsuSatori schrieb:


> Schön für dich. Wahrscheinlich hast du auch einen gesunden Schlaf, nicht seit Wochen alle paar Tage Migräne, nervliche Probleme und daraus resultierenden Dauerstress.
> 
> 
> [font="Verdana, sans-serif"][/font]



Oh, das wäre mein kleinstes Problem.

@Kamsi

Ich kaufs mir, und zwar... morgen hoffe ich


----------



## Konov (21. Juni 2012)

Dass meine Wohnungstür einfach wie sau klemmt, warscheinlich wegen ausgedehntem Material an der Bodenleiste... 5/5

Keine Lust mich jetzt auch noch mit dem Vermieter rumzuschlagen.


----------



## Doofkatze (21. Juni 2012)

Konov schrieb:


> Dass meine Wohnungstür einfach wie sau klemmt, warscheinlich wegen ausgedehntem Material an der Bodenleiste... 5/5
> 
> Keine Lust mich jetzt auch noch mit dem Vermieter rumzuschlagen.




"Ok, ich übernehme die Wohnung als Vermieter."
"aber ich bin der Vermieter!"
"nicht, wenn ich dich töte"


----------



## Hordlerkiller (21. Juni 2012)

@Konov würde ich dich z.B. besser kennen würde ich mal vorbei fliegen wen ich nit grade im urlaub währe und mir das ansehen 
bis jetzt habe ich noch jeder tür wieder hin gekriegt


----------



## Numbe (21. Juni 2012)

... Dass Amazon es gepackt hat 4 bestellte Artikel an 3 verschiedenen Tagen zu liefern. 2/5

Ja, ich hatte diese komische 'In so wenigen Sendungen wie möglich blabla'-Option angewählt.

Dienstag bestellt. Mittwoch erster Artikel, heute zwei weitere und ne Email, dass es zu Verzögerungen kam, der Artikel jetzt aber versandt wurde. (Heute Morgen stand bei Amazon, dass der Artikel 'auf dem Weg ist' (Seit 9:00 Uhr.)) ...- Ich hab ja noch Hoffnungen. *brummel*


----------



## Konov (21. Juni 2012)

Hordlerkiller schrieb:


> @Konov würde ich dich z.B. besser kennen würde ich mal vorbei fliegen wen ich nit grade im urlaub währe und mir das ansehen
> bis jetzt habe ich noch jeder tür wieder hin gekriegt



Indem du sie eingetreten hast?


----------



## Hordlerkiller (21. Juni 2012)

nein das nicht,hatte vor 2 jahren das selbe problem hab mir mein werkzeug gekrallt und hat geklappt
aber mir fehlt ein bild vom tatort ,darum kann ich nichts direktes sagen


----------



## Konov (21. Juni 2012)

Hordlerkiller schrieb:


> nein das nicht,hatte vor 2 jahren das selbe problem hab mir mein werkzeug gekrallt und hat geklappt



Aber wenn man nicht grad Tischler, Hausmeister oder beides ist, dann macht man da doch ggf. mehr kaputt als dass man es besser macht...
Ich bin armer (angehender) Student, ich hab kein Bock ne neue Tür kaufen zu müssen.


----------



## Hordlerkiller (21. Juni 2012)

ich verstehe dich ja, hätte wen wir uns besser gekannt haben für lau gemacht


----------



## schneemaus (21. Juni 2012)

> *21.06.2012 - PRESSEMITTEILUNG: Ärzteverbände wollen bessere Notfallversorgung verhindern
> 
> Das vom Bundesministerium für Gesundheit unter Mitwirkung des Deutschen Berufsverbandes Rettungsdienst e.V. (DBRD) entworfene neue und längst überfällige Berufsgesetz über den Notfallsanitäter wird von Ärzteverbänden aus standespolitischen Gründen blockiert. Die Bundesärztekammer und die Bundesvereinigung der Arbeitsgemeinschaften Notärzte Deutschlands (BAND) e.V. sprechen sich gegen invasive Maßnahmen durch dreijährig ausgebildete Notfallsanitäter aus. Das wird bedeuten, dass auch zukünftig Notfallpatienten mit z. B. schwerster Atemnot oder stärksten Schmerzen keine effektive Behandlung durch die Rettungswagenbesatzung erfahren. Ebenso wären erweiterte Maßnahmen während einer Wiederbelebung und intravenöse Zugänge für die Verabreichung lebensnotwendiger Infusionen nicht mehr zulässig. In einer aktuellen Stellungnahme der BAND wird sogar suggeriert, dass angehendes Rettungsfachpersonal keine klinische Ausbildung von invasiven Maßnahmen, wie Atemwegssicherung, intravenösen Zugängen u. a., erfahren darf. Ein unhaltbarer Zustand, den bereits der Sachverständigenrat zur Begutachtung der Entwicklung im Gesundheitswesen 2003 sowie 2007 bemängelt hat. Diese Verhinderungspolitik handelt nicht für ein zukunftsfähiges Rettungswesen, sondern trägt ihre Interessenpolitik auf dem Rücken der Notfallpatienten und dem Rettungsfachpersonal aus. Bereits 2009/2010 brauchten Notärzte bis zu 26 Minuten bis sie an der Einsatzstelle eintrafen. Und von Jahr zu Jahr verlängert sich die Eintreffzeit. Ebenso belegen Statistiken von Schwerverletztenversorgungen, dass in einer Stadt mit der höchsten Notarztdichte die Versorgungszeit und Eintreffzeit im Schockraum deutlich länger als im Bundesdurchschnitt dauert und damit das Risiko an einer inneren Blutung zu sterben signifikant steigt. Notarztbesetze Rettungsmittel können keine konsequente medikamentöse Therapie gemäß der Leitlinien durchführen, da die Ausstattung nicht auf dem aktuellen medizinischen Stand ist. Zudem mussten bereits Rettungsassistenten trotz leitliniengerechter Versorgung arbeitsrechtliche Konsequenzen fürchten, da Notärzte dieses bei deren Arbeitgeber gefordert haben. Das ist ein beschämender Zustand, der eines hochwertigen Rettungsdienstes nicht würdig ist und den die Bundesregierung und die für den Rettungsdienst zuständigen Landesministerien nicht länger zulassen dürfen.*



(Quelle: http://www.dbrd.de/content/cms/front_content.php?idcat=73&idart=537 )


Tja, was soll ich dazu noch sagen? Kopfschütteln/5


----------



## Konov (21. Juni 2012)

Hordlerkiller schrieb:


> ich verstehe dich ja, hätte wen wir uns besser gekannt haben für lau gemacht



Das ist nett, danke


----------



## Hordlerkiller (21. Juni 2012)

1 regel von mir von freunden kein geld nehmen


----------



## aufgeraucht (21. Juni 2012)

@schneemaus
Heißt das, wenn bereits die Totenglocken für den Patienten läuten, darf der Rettungsdienst keine Infusion legen, obwohl es lebensrettend wäre? (keine Ahnung, wann sowas eintritt. z.B. schwerer allergischer Schock vielleicht)

Ach, den Satz hier habe ich nicht recht verstanden:
"Zudem mussten bereits Rettungsassistenten trotz leitliniengerechter Versorgung arbeitsrechtliche Konsequenzen fürchten, da Notärzte dieses bei deren Arbeitgeber gefordert haben."
Fordern die Notärzte Konsequenzen, weil der RettAss 'mehr' getan hat, als dem Notarzt recht war oder weil der RettAss den Patienten leitliniengetreu verrecken lassen musste?


----------



## Murfy (21. Juni 2012)

Wenn ich mir nen schönen Tee mache, mich wieder an den Rechner setze, anfange zu arbeiten und erst wieder zum Tee greife wenn er schon kalt ist... 3/5

mgh


----------



## Numbe (21. Juni 2012)

... Ich hatte eben das erste Mal das Sparbuch in der Hand, welches zu meiner Geburt eröffnet wurde...-(Eigentlich sollte es mal meiner ersten Wohnung und dem Auto zu Gute kommen) Und von meinem Vater _vor Jahren_ leergeräumt wurde. 

Erst war mir schlecht, als ich die Summen gesehen habe.
Jetzt...- Keine Ahnung.

 /5


----------



## schneemaus (21. Juni 2012)

aufgeraucht schrieb:


> @schneemaus
> Heißt das, wenn bereits die Totenglocken für den Patienten läuten, darf der Rettungsdienst keine Infusion legen, obwohl es lebensrettend wäre? (keine Ahnung, wann sowas eintritt. z.B. schwerer allergischer Schock vielleicht)
> 
> Ach, den Satz hier habe ich nicht recht verstanden:
> ...



Das heißt, wenn es nach der Bundesärztekammer ginge, dürften RettAss gar nix mehr. Momentan gilt das noch unter der so genannten "Notkompetenz", die es per se gar nicht gibt, sondern unter dem Gesetz des "Rechtfertigenden Notstands" läuft. Dabei ist es von Bundesland zu Bundesland, ach, was red ich, von Rettungsdienstbereich zu Rettungsdienstbereich unterschiedlich, was RettAss dürfen. In manchen Bereichen dürfen Zugänge gelegt und diverse Medikamente bis hin zu BTMs wie Morphin gegeben werden, in anderen Rettungsdienstbereichen darf nicht mal ein Zugang gelegt werden. Auch ein schönes Beispiel: In manchen Rettungsdienstbereichen darf bei nem Krampfanfall (beim Erwachsenen) Dormicum gegeben weren (was auch sinnvoll ist), in anderen Rettungsdienstbereichen soll man eine Tavor in die Backentasche des Patienten schieben. Wer fummelt denn freiwillig nem krampfenden Patienten im Mund rum?!

Ersteres. Es gibt Notärzte und ärztliche Leiter, die Rettungsassistenten auch mal anzeigen, wenn sie dem Patienten mehr oder weniger das Leben gerettet haben, indem sie nen Zugang gelegt und ein Medikament verabreicht haben. Beigebracht wird es in der Ausbildung, in der Klinik lernt man dann, Zugänge zu legen, zu intubieren und und und (steht ja auch da, dass das, wenn's nach BAND geht, auch nicht mehr beigebracht werden soll) und dann kann man's, darf's aber nicht. Natürlich müssen bei jedem Medikament Wirkungen, Nebenwirkungen, Indikationen, Kontraindikationen, Wechselwirkungen etc. bekannt sein, was man verabreichen will, aber wenn ich eine Maßnahme beherrsche und beigebracht bekomme, sollte ich sie auch durchführen dürfen. Wobei das mit dem Beibringen auch so eine Sache ist, denn es gibt große qualitative Unterschiede, was die Schulen angeht. In der einen lernen angehende RettAss, Medikamente wirklich zu *verstehen*, in der anderen geht es nur um auswendig lernen. Man sieht, eine Reform des Rettungsassistentengesetzes und eine Reform der Ausbildung ist dringend notwendig. Deswegen ja auch der Entwurf zum neuen "Notfallsanitäter", der eine klar geregelte, dreijährige Berufsausbildung vorsieht. Was allerdings immer noch etwas schwammig ist, ist die Formulierung, was der NotSan denn dann darf: "Ohne konkrete Maßnahmen zu nennen, ist in dem Entwurfstext vom eigenständigen „Durchführen von heilkundlichen Maßnahmen“ die Rede, „die vom Ärztlichen Leiter Rettungsdienst oder entsprechend verantwortlichen Ärztinnen oder Ärzten standardmäßig zu bestimmten notfallmedizinischen Zustandsbildern und -situationen vorgegeben, überprüft und verantwortet werden“." (Quelle: rettungsdienst.de)
Übrigens kenn ich so nen Fall aus meinem Umkreis, den schreib ich dir allerdings per PN. Falls du noch mehr wissen magst, kannst ja dann auch gerne nachfragen


----------



## aufgeraucht (21. Juni 2012)

Wenn ich die Wahl hätte 'Zugang vom RettAss' vs. 'Totenschein vom Arzt' .... hmm... ich würde mir den Zugang sogar vom Metzger legen lassen.

Was mich ein ganz klitzeklein wenig nervt:
Fête de la Musique ist ein tolles Event. Aberrrrrr, 300 m Luftlinie entfernt steht eine der vielen Bühnen in der Stadt - zu weit weg, um die Musik in Gänze zu hören, zu nah dran, um sie nicht zu hören.
Und so höre ich seit 15 Uhr nur *bumm* *bumm* *bumm* *bumm* 4/5

gleiche Party, gleiche Band, gleicher Ort, letztes Jahr.
(ja ganz cool, aber wenn nur noch die Bässe zu hören sind, nervts nach zwei Stunden)




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=pbSSsKifroA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## schneemaus (21. Juni 2012)

aufgeraucht schrieb:


> Wenn ich die Wahl hätte 'Zugang vom RettAss' vs. 'Totenschein vom Arzt' .... hmm... ich würde mir den Zugang sogar vom Metzger legen lassen.



Geht vermutlich den meisten Leuten so.


----------



## Aun (21. Juni 2012)

dieser flachzangen verein von dhl....
kann meine strasse nicht zuordnen und schickt das amazon paket wieder zurück..hallo? einen vonner bretterpenne als auslieferer oder was 1000/5


----------



## aufgeraucht (21. Juni 2012)

Hier ein kleiner Protestslogan. Am besten über den Organspendeausweis kleben   

*Lieber illegal gerettet, als legal gestorben!*


----------



## Olliruh (21. Juni 2012)

Weekend hat gewonnen 3/5
er war nicht schlecht..aber bbb war imo besser


----------



## kaepteniglo (21. Juni 2012)

Streckensperrung der S-Bahn München wegen der Entschärfung einer Fliegerbombe...

Und ich bin deswegen immer noch auf Arbeit


----------



## Legendary (21. Juni 2012)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Weekend hat gewonnen 3/5
> er war nicht schlecht..aber bbb war imo besser



Was bitte?!


FÜNFTAUSEND/5

Weekend istn Kackspast wenn ich BBB mal richtig nett zitieren darf.


----------



## LarsW (21. Juni 2012)

Meine Müdigkeit und der gestörter Schlagrytmus. 4/5


----------



## Manaori (22. Juni 2012)

Ich hoffe, du meinst dne Schlafrhythmus  

Richtig beschissener Scheißtag auf Arbeit, hoffentlich komm ich wieder hoch, wollten heute nen schönen Tag verbringen. Rechte Schulter verhoben und wieß jetzt nie, wie ich die halten und bewegen soll - wird hoffentlich schnell, hab definitiv keine Lust mich wegen dem Scheiß schonw ieder krankschreiben lassen zu müssen (und bei meinem Job ist es scheiße wenn ich nicht heben kann und nix). 10/5


----------



## Aun (22. Juni 2012)

das mein läppi vor ner halben std den dienst quittiert hat, und erst nach 15 mins im ühlschrank wieder seine arbeit tut.....
ok er lief über 72 std am stück, aber hallo? acer , ihr pfeifen macht ma was


----------



## Konov (22. Juni 2012)

Aun schrieb:


> das mein läppi vor ner halben std den dienst quittiert hat, und erst nach 15 mins im ühlschrank wieder seine arbeit tut.....
> ok er lief über 72 std am stück, aber hallo? acer , ihr pfeifen macht ma was



Normal... Schlepptop halt. ^^

@Topic
Morgen früh arbeiten 1/5

Bin relativ gespannt wie es läuft, ärgerlich ist es nur ein bißchen. Eigentlich wirds angenehm zu arbeiten wenn die Fussball Nation noch in den Betten liegt.


----------



## Aun (23. Juni 2012)

yeah da hat man das top suchtmittel aus dem hause bl*zzard und was passiert? man wird alle 2 mins vom client gekickt. suber schneesturm..... 60 euro fürn arsch


----------



## Legendary (23. Juni 2012)

Aun schrieb:


> yeah da hat man das top suchtmittel aus dem hause bl*zzard und was passiert? man wird alle 2 mins vom client gekickt. suber schneesturm..... 60 euro fürn arsch


Soll doch seit 1.0.3 nicht mehr vorkommen?

Ich bin am überlegen wir D3 überhaupt zu kaufen...bis jetzt bin ich davon nicht so überzeugt, vor allem nicht für 50 Flocken. Vielleicht wenns mal billiger wird.


----------



## Alux (23. Juni 2012)

Wetterbedingte Kopfschmerzen 3/5


----------



## Reflox (23. Juni 2012)

Civ V stürzt mit der neuen Erweiterung immer ab. 5/5 Ich speichere nunmal wenn ich aufhöre, und nicht jede Stunde! Alles am A****, gut 4 Stunden Spielzeit einfach weg! 

Mein Bruder der mich dauernd korrigiert. Ich rede mit Freunden, dann kommt der hin und sagt "näh das war so und so bla bla bla". Macht einen total glaubwürdig, obwohl es nur eine andere Sichtweise oder eine Verkürzung der ganzen Sache ist. "Ich habe deinen Geldbeutel am Strassenrand gefunden, hier haste ihn wieder." "Stimmt garnicht, den hat Mama gefunden, als sie mit dem Hund raus ging! Er lag da und da bla bla bla" Wen intressierts wer ihn gefunden hat, ich mach halt nicht ne riesen Story daraus. Lieber in 10 Sekunden abgehandelt statt irgendwie 2 Minuten lang was erzählen das völlig belanglos ist. 5/5


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (23. Juni 2012)

Heute kein Berlin Tag & nacht 1/5. :x


----------



## Kamsi (23. Juni 2012)

das ist doch eh nur gespielt dort  das passiert alles nicht wirklich


----------



## Konov (23. Juni 2012)

Ein Teamkiller bei World of Tanks...
Start... alle rollen los... zwei Heavies wollen wieder ein Rennen fahren und fahren sich dabei gegenseitig in die Ketten.... der eine provoziert und schießt in die Wiese... der andere hustet ihm daraufhin volles Brett ins Heck.
Erster Teamkill...

Daraufhin beschweren sich mindestens 3 Leute im Chat und wollen den Teamkiller zu Kleinholz verarbeiten... der wiederum onehitted aber einen von ihnen und ist mittlerweile sichtbar als Teamkiller markiert.

Ich gebe ihm den Rest, quasi als Ehrenmord 

Das Match ist natürlich gelaufen... 2/5


----------



## painschkes (23. Juni 2012)

_- Magen-Darm-Probleme...meh ._.

- Viel zu warm um die Uhrzeit

- Hunger..und nix besonderes da..

_


----------



## Kamsi (23. Juni 2012)

liegt wohl in der luft


----------



## zoizz (23. Juni 2012)

ein Medion LifeTab zu besitzen (ja sry, bin keine Geldschleuder) und Android IceCream angeboten zu bekommen. Eigentlich noch positiv.
Aber nach kurzer Internetrecherche (praise the web) von massiven W-Lan Problemen vieler Nutzer nach dem Update zu hören.

Besser nicht updaten 4/5


----------



## Selor Kiith (25. Juni 2012)

Das, das Schicksal offenbar meint, dass die Kinder der nebenan gelegenen Schule morgens früh wohl nicht genug seien, wenn sie jetzt Pause haben und in ihr "Ich kann lauter schreien als du" Verhalten rutschten... nein, jetzt muss sich noch ein komplettes Sinfonieorchester an Vögeln scheinbar direkt vor meinem Fenster niedergelassen haben, dass mit ihrem Krach meine Musik die ich hörte, Lautstärkemäßig, bei weitem noch übertraf... 

5/5

Edit: Letzteres hörte NATÜRLICH auch fast sofort auf, als ich dann endlich aufgestanden war... was sie aber weder sehen noch hören konnten...


----------



## Manowar (25. Juni 2012)

^
Du brauchst eine andere Anlage


----------



## Kamsi (25. Juni 2012)

kopfweh


----------



## Sh1k4ri (25. Juni 2012)

Sozialinkompatibel schrieb:


> Heute kein Berlin Tag & nacht 1/5. :x







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=umDr0mPuyQc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



god damnit -.-


----------



## M1ghtymage (25. Juni 2012)

Muss so ein dummes Motivationsschreiben verfassen für die Uni 3/5


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (25. Juni 2012)

Kamsi schrieb:


> das ist doch eh nur gespielt dort  das passiert alles nicht wirklich



WAAAAAAAS ECHT? NEIN VERARSCH MICH NICHT!!!!!!11einseinself.


----------



## Kamsi (25. Juni 2012)

genauso wie die leute bei dsds und germanys topmodell nicht gross berühmt geworden sind es sei den sie war bei der ersten oder 2ten staffel dabei

tut mir leid für dich


----------



## Alux (25. Juni 2012)

http://www.abendblatt.de/kultur-live/article2318157/GEMA-wehrt-sich-gegen-Vorwuerfe-der-Clubbetreiber.html

https://www.gema.de/musiknutzer/lizenzieren/meine-lizenz/veranstalter-von-events-konzerten-und-theaterauffuehrungen/veranstaltungen/verguetungssaetze-u-v-und-m-v.html

Wird immer unverschämter  rage/5


----------



## aufgeraucht (25. Juni 2012)

Alux schrieb:


> http://www.abendblat...bbetreiber.html
> 
> https://www.gema.de/...-v-und-m-v.html
> 
> Wird immer unverschämter  rage/5



Ich sollte mir unbedingt das Label 'GEMA-free' schützen lassen ;-)  Clubs, die ohne GEMA-gelabelte Musik auskommen, Besucher, die ohne GEMA-gelabelte Musik auskommen, Clubs&Besucher, die der GEMA den Stinkefinger zeigen.
So sehr ich die Entlohnung von Künstlern begrüße, aber die GEMA hat ein Einnahme-/Ausschüttungsverhältnis von 8 (..hundert Mio. Einnahmen) zu 3 (..hundert Mio. Ausschüttung). Das ist einfach ERBÄRMLICH.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (25. Juni 2012)

Na und?
Ich hab Spaß daran mir Berlin TN anzugucken, zu lachen mich über manche aufzuregen und ja.
Das es ne Serie ist und nicht Real ist jedem klar.


----------



## Kamsi (25. Juni 2012)

axxo hätt ja sein gekonnt 

und wenn man sich die facebook kommentare zur serie anschaut halten sie viele für echt ^^


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (26. Juni 2012)

Kamsi schrieb:


> axxo hätt ja sein gekonnt
> 
> und wenn man sich die facebook kommentare zur serie anschaut halten sie viele für echt ^^



Ohje...du bist also einer von denen die das drunter schreiben das es nur ne Serie ist...

Das ist JEDEM (!) klar, es macht aber halt Spaß sich aufzuregen und Sympathie und Antipathie zu entwickeln...


----------



## Konov (26. Juni 2012)

Sozialinkompatibel schrieb:


> Das ist JEDEM (!) klar, es macht aber halt Spaß sich aufzuregen und Sympathie und Antipathie zu entwickeln...



Ach naja, manchmal wünschte ich, ich hätt nicht soviel Antipathie in mir 

Aber meistens bin ich ganz zufrieden damit ^^


----------



## Sh1k4ri (26. Juni 2012)

Sozialinkompatibel schrieb:


> Das ist JEDEM (!) klar, es macht aber halt Spaß sich aufzuregen und Sympathie und Antipathie zu entwickeln...



Oh glaub mir, das ist es nicht...


----------



## Numbe (26. Juni 2012)

Sozialinkompatibel schrieb:


> Ohje...du bist also einer von denen die das drunter schreiben das es nur ne Serie ist...
> 
> Das ist JEDEM (!) klar, es macht aber halt Spaß sich aufzuregen und Sympathie und Antipathie zu entwickeln...




Es ist halt 'nur' eine Serie.- Das bestimmt aber nicht der 'Wahrheitsgehalt' oder der Bezug zur Realität, sondern einfach die Definition einer Serie an sich. 

Ja, Berlin Tag & Nacht ist eine Serie.
Ja, das ist jedem klar.

Das Wissen, dass es sich dabei jedoch nur um eine Pseudo-Reality-Show handelt, haben sicherlich Viele.- Aber bestimmt nicht Alle. Ich will gar nicht wissen, von wie vielen diese inszenierte Lebensweise angestrebt wird. Besonders, da der Fan-Hype anscheinend immer größer wird und die Serie via Facebook und Co. als 'real' dargestellt wird.

Man sollte nicht vergessen, dass in solchen Formaten der Gesellschaft der Spiegel vorgehalten wird. (Meiner Meinung nach.)


----------



## NoHeroIn (26. Juni 2012)

Mich regt auf, dass ich seit 3 Tagen versuche, Facebook beizubringen, via RSS Graffiti den RSS-Feed meines Blogs auszulesen und die Artikel an meine Pinnwand zuposten und dieser Mist will einfach nicht funktionieren, cih kapiere aber nciht, warum!   3/5


----------



## Manaori (26. Juni 2012)

Umstellung des Telefon- und Internetanbieters... und natürlich funktioniert seit dem umstellungstermin gestern gar nichts mehr -.- Und jeder Servicemitarbeiter erzählt was anderes. Yay.... 5/5


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (26. Juni 2012)

Lippenpiercing verschluckt, weil sich die Kugel gelöst hat.
Lauf jetzt mit nem Dehnstab in der Unterlippe rum, weil es sonst zuwächst. <.<


----------



## Kamsi (26. Juni 2012)

oje gute besserung - zum glück nur die kugeln der spitze stab wär gefährlicher gewesen


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (26. Juni 2012)

Kamsi schrieb:


> oje gute besserung - zum glück nur die kugeln der spitze stab wär gefährlicher gewesen


Nein, habe ja den Stab verschluckt, weil die Kugel abgefallen ist. <.<


----------



## Davatar (26. Juni 2012)

Sozialinkompatibel schrieb:


> Lippenpiercing verschluckt, weil sich die Kugel gelöst hat.
> Lauf jetzt mit nem Dehnstab in der Unterlippe rum, weil es sonst zuwächst. <.<


Das wär jetzt DIE Gelegenheit, Dir das abzugewöhnen, damit sowas nicht wieder passiert


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (26. Juni 2012)

Davatar schrieb:


> Das wär jetzt DIE Gelegenheit, Dir das abzugewöhnen, damit sowas nicht wieder passiert



Ich mache jetzt ja erstmal keine weiteren, 5 im Gesicht reichen voll und ganz.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (26. Juni 2012)

Ist ner (Ex) Freundin von mir auch mal passiert, stell mir das net so doll vor... naja 

B2T: Erkältung bahnt sich an... 1000000/5


----------



## schneemaus (26. Juni 2012)

Mich regt grade so ziemlich alles auf, am meisten aber meine Gedanken und ich mich selbst.. Und dieser verdammte Druck ist wieder da -.-"


----------



## Numbe (27. Juni 2012)

... Dass mein bester Freund gerade zur Diva mutiert und es sogar packt mich auf der Arbeit anzurufen, weil er das jetzt ausdiskutieren MUSS. Ohne Worte/5


----------



## Aun (27. Juni 2012)

gib ihm ein snickers ^^


----------



## Numbe (27. Juni 2012)

Aun schrieb:


> gib ihm ein snickers ^^



...


----------



## Dominau (27. Juni 2012)

Als ich heut Morgen aufgestanden bin wusste ich schon das es bei der Arbeit stressig wird.
Es gibt fast nichts schlimmeres als ein kaputter Aufzug in einem Altenheim :<
5/5.


----------



## Alux (27. Juni 2012)

Da will man mal aktiver werden, sein Leben umkrempeln aber der verdammte innere Schweinehund ist zu stark.... ich hasse mich einfach 42/5


----------



## Sh1k4ri (28. Juni 2012)

Morgen früh zum Blutdruck messen 10/5
Eventuell ein Langzeit EKG zu bekommen (auch wenn nur für ein Tag.. -.-) 100/5


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (28. Juni 2012)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Morgen früh zum Blutdruck messen 10/5
> Eventuell ein Langzeit EKG zu bekommen (auch wenn nur für ein Tag.. -.-) 100/5


Hatte ich auch mal,das ging mir dann so auf den Senkel nach 2 Stunden das ichs abgemacht hab.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (28. Juni 2012)

Jop wär auch mein 2tes Mal, hatte da letztes mal zum Glück frei bekommen und somit nicht geschlafen, mit dem Brummen ist es unmöglich.


----------



## Davatar (29. Juni 2012)

Sharepoint 2007: 2007/5 ....ich dachte 2010 sei scho schlimm genug, aber das ist ja obertödlich nervig -.-


----------



## ZAM (29. Juni 2012)

Noch nicht 18:00 2/5


----------



## Selor Kiith (29. Juni 2012)

Tiberiumkonflikt hat kaum noch Grafikprobleme (nur noch ein paar Krater in der falschen Farbe und die Videos) aber Alarmstufe Rot hat immernoch die großen Schatten und auch die Videos komplett kaputt 5/5


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (29. Juni 2012)

Zu Gamestop, wollte ein Spiel kaufen (kam heute raus) und es war auch da. 

Bloß konnte man es nicht kaufen, da irgendwas kaputt ist und die Lieferung der heute erschienenen Games nicht eingescannt werden konnte.

Nach 5h wieder hin, geht immer noch nicht.




Was soll das denn? 3/5


----------



## Olliruh (29. Juni 2012)

nerv infestors pls


----------



## Sh1k4ri (30. Juni 2012)

Kumpel hat MEIN VERDAMMTES Headset kaputt gemacht, und es war auch noch ein Sennheiser... 2/5, weil ich ein neues von ihm bekomme


----------



## M1ghtymage (30. Juni 2012)

Urlaub fällt ins Wasser weil spontan alle nacheinander absagen 4/5


----------



## Legendary (30. Juni 2012)

Es hat weit über 30° im Zimmer...ich halts kaum mehr aus, draußen ist es unerträglich heiß und mir läuft hier im Sitzen die Brühe runter 4/5


----------



## Xidish (30. Juni 2012)

Bei uns ist es heute wettermäßig so, als wäre gestern nachmittag/abend nix gewesen ... angenehme Temperaturen bei viel Sonne.
Meine Wohnung ist wunderbar isoliert - fantastisch, wenn ich aus der Wärme herein komme. 
---------------------------

Geburtstags-Paket wurde mit Hermes am Donnerstag nachmittag aufgegeben.
Es ist bis jetzt noch nicht aufgetaucht. 3/5
Hauptsache, das wird heute noch 'was.


----------



## Konov (30. Juni 2012)

AÖ-Ravenation schrieb:


> Es hat weit über 30° im Zimmer...ich halts kaum mehr aus, draußen ist es unerträglich heiß und mir läuft hier im Sitzen die Brühe runter 4/5



Dem schließe ich mich an... meine Wohnungstür klemmt so krass, dass ich echt bald den Hausmeister zu Rate ziehen muss (durch Feuchtigkeit dehnt sich das Holz aus)
Nun lüfte ich schon den ganzen Tag um irgendwie bessere Luftverhältnisse zu bekommen aber bei 27 Grad und schwüler Wärme (Gewitter kündigt sich an, mal wieder ) ist es irgendwie ein Ding der Unmöglichkeit.

Außerdem schwitz ich irgendwie auch und reagiere auf dieses schwüle Wetter sehr allergisch.
KOTZ 5/5


----------



## painschkes (30. Juni 2012)

_Immernoch kein Spiel worauf ich Lust habe..super Gamingrechner und ich spiel Pokemon.. ._._


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (30. Juni 2012)

Meine verdammt verschissene lahme Internetverbindung macht spielen im Moment unmöglich.
DayZ läuft schon nicht sauber, wenn ich alleine im Haus bin. Wenn dann aber noch jemand anders im Haus das I-net benutzen will, wird spielen unmöglich.

5/5


----------



## Xidish (30. Juni 2012)

Xidish schrieb:


> Geburtstags-Paket wurde mit Hermes am Donnerstag nachmittag aufgegeben.
> Es ist bis jetzt noch nicht aufgetaucht. 3/5
> Hauptsache, das wird heute noch 'was.


Es ist nix geworden.
Jetzt geistern u.a. Lebensmittel irgenwo bei dieser Wärme rum.

Sowas habe ich bei Hermes echt noch nicht erlebt.   100/5


----------



## iShock (30. Juni 2012)

heute bei diablo 3 HC 2 mal gestorben wegen irgendwelcher unnötiger Bugs -.- 5/5

erst sterben die Mobs net mehr und ich häng in der ecke fest und werd von den ranges weggesnackt und dann krieg ich nen onehit -_-*


----------



## Manowar (30. Juni 2012)

Immernoch keine PN..Sauerei ist das!


----------



## Kamsi (1. Juli 2012)

die vollbild ice age werbung auf der hauptseite 

5/5


----------



## Ogil (1. Juli 2012)

Vor allem ist sowas kontra-produktiv. So lang mich Werbung auf einer Seite nicht nervt leb ich damit und sehe ein, dass die Seite ja auch irgendwie Geld einnehmen muss. Sobald aber die Seite anfaengt mich damit zu nerven: Block that shit - und zwar auf ganzer Breite...


----------



## Xidish (1. Juli 2012)

Sowas tue ich eh grundsätzlich komplett blocken.
Wenn ich Werbung sehen will, kann ich auch die Privat-TV-Sender gucken.^^


----------



## HitotsuSatori (1. Juli 2012)

Der neue Nachbar, der unter uns einzieht (und grad irgendwelche Möbel aufstellt), raucht und mir zieht der ganze Gestank ins Zimmer. Na geil! 100/5


----------



## orkman (1. Juli 2012)

die werbung auf buffed... und allgemein im inet ... ich muss mal ad blocker auf diesem laptop installen


----------



## Sh1k4ri (1. Juli 2012)

Endlich mal ins Freibad, und dann fängt es nach 1 1/2 Stunden an zu regnen... 10/5


----------



## Olliruh (1. Juli 2012)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Endlich mal ins Freibad, und dann fängt es nach 1 1/2 Stunden an zu regnen... 10/5



ahahahhahahaha


----------



## Legendary (1. Juli 2012)

Kamsi schrieb:


> die vollbild ice age werbung auf der hauptseite
> 
> 5/5



Öhm schonmal was von Adblocker gehört?   


Ich würde hier schon lange nicht mehr surfen wenn ich dieses Tool nicht hätte. Buffed schaltet Werbung echt abartig teilweise.


----------



## Caps-lock (1. Juli 2012)

Die Meldung:
Aus rechtlichen Gründen, dürfen wir diese bilder nicht im Internet zeigen... 5/5.
Ich schau grad im Livestream auf ZDF Fussball, ich zahl sogar GEZ und dennoch darf ich teile der Nachrichten nicht im Internet schauen ? WTF


----------



## Xidish (1. Juli 2012)

Handelt es sich denn um Bilder vom Fußball?

Ansonsten ARD/ZDF sind für das Fernsehen zuständig und unterliegen aus bestimmten Gesetzlichkeiten.
Daß man es im I-net auch sehen kann ist nur ein Service, meine ich.

Und GEZ zahlt man nicht nur für die Fernsehprogramme, wie immer ein Irrtum. 
-----------

Mich regt immer noch Hermes auf.
Kann man eigentlich bei verdorbenen sachen wegen zu später Lieferung Schadenersatz beanspruuchen?


----------



## painschkes (1. Juli 2012)

_Nirgendwo einen Smite-Beta-Key zu finden..ich will doch auch mal was testen ._._


----------



## BloodyEyeX (1. Juli 2012)

> Nirgendwo einen Smite-Beta-Key zu finden..ich will doch auch mal was testen ._.



Dito. Ich würd mir den sogar kaufen, aber der will meine Kreditkarte nicht. -.-


----------



## painschkes (2. Juli 2012)

_Ich schau mal - hab jetzt einen und somit auch zwei Key's die ich vergeben kann - falls keiner meiner Freunde spielen möchte hast du morgen eine PM. :-)_


----------



## Sh1k4ri (2. Juli 2012)

Irgend ein Treiber spackt rum, sodass ich nur im abgesicherten Modus rein komme. Das heißt wohl formatieren ohmyfckingod/5


----------



## Olliruh (2. Juli 2012)

stay mad


----------



## Kamsi (2. Juli 2012)

ebookreader tot - reagiert auf nichts mehr - pc erkennt ihn nichtmal mehr

gestern abend ausgeschaltet und heute nix nada putt - und das gerade wo es im buch spannend wurde

bearbeitungszeit 4 bis 8 wochen

5/5


----------



## Alux (2. Juli 2012)

TuneUp Utilities und Windows fuuuuuuu/5

Da will man nur bisschen sauber machen und lässt ihn aufräumen, stellt schön ein das nur das gelöscht wird was länger als 4 Monate nicht genutzt wurde und was passiert? Bis auf 2!! Ordner ist meine zweite Partition komplett leer, alles weg, Massen von Bildern von Schulausflügen, sämtliches von der Schule, jede Menge Zeug welches ich schon für Matura nächstes Jahr gerichtet habe, alles weeg.

Dann will ich eine Systemwiederherstellung machen und dauernd kommt nur:

[font=Verdana, Arial, Tahoma, Calibri, Geneva, sans-serif]"[/font]*Die Systemwiederherstellung wurde nicht erfolgreich ausgeführt. Die Systemdateien und Einstellungen des Computers wurden nicht verändert.

Fehler beim Zugrif auf eine Datei durch die Systemwiederherstellung. Möglicherweise wird auf diesen Computer ein Antivirenprogramm ausgeführt. Deaktivieren sie das Antivirenprogramm vorübergehend und starten sie die Systemwiederherstellung erneut. *[font=Verdana, Arial, Tahoma, Calibri, Geneva, sans-serif]"[/font]
[font=Verdana, Arial, Tahoma, Calibri, Geneva, sans-serif]
[/font]
[font=Verdana, Arial, Tahoma, Calibri, Geneva, sans-serif]Gut das es beim 5. Versuch immer noch nicht geht obwohl ich schon vorm 2. Virenschutz abgeschaltet hab.[/font]
[font=Verdana, Arial, Tahoma, Calibri, Geneva, sans-serif]Ich könnte heulen[/font]


----------



## Aun (2. Juli 2012)

oha, dass ist bitter @ alux. geh mal zum pc spezi deines vertrauens ( kleine schuppen haben da mMn mein größeres vertrauen ) und schilder denen das. vieles kann man wieder herstellen lassen. kost zwar vllt nen fuffi lohnt sich aber


----------



## Manowar (2. Juli 2012)

Einfach ein Recoverytool runterladen und drüberlaufen lassen.
Alle Daten sind noch auf der Platte.


----------



## H2OTest (2. Juli 2012)

Manowar schrieb:


> Einfach ein Recoverytool runterladen und drüberlaufen lassen.
> Alle Daten sind noch auf der Platte.



dito, die sind nur zum überschreiben freigegeben, also möglichst nichts auf die partition hauen


----------



## Alux (2. Juli 2012)

@Manowar, werd ich sofort mal machen, gibt ja mehrere welches wäre denn zum empfehlen?
ist mir nur ein Rätsel warum bis auf 2 Ordner alles weg ist wenn ich einstelle alles was länger als 4 Monate nicht genutzt wurde weggemacht wird. War auch Zeug darunter das ich am selben Tag bearbeitet, benutzt und rumkopiert hab.


@Aun, sowas hab ich nicht^^


----------



## Hordlerkiller (2. Juli 2012)

Das der Held von Dortmund Sammer der 2 Meistertitel und 1 weltpokal und champions leage gewonnen hat und 
1x als trainer meistertitel zu den piep -...... und so weiter Bayern piep ... geht,der ist für mich gestorben 
und wenn hier bayern idioten gleich rumflamen bitte nur zu.


----------



## Naras (2. Juli 2012)

Nachtelf Magier -.-


----------



## Selor Kiith (2. Juli 2012)

Entweder bin ich vollkommen total beschränkt oder einfach nur strunzdämlich...

Schon wieder allein daheim und was mach ich? Wieder nur Seitenweise Creepypasta lesen... -.- 5/5


----------



## aufgeraucht (2. Juli 2012)

Selor schrieb:


> Entweder bin ich vollkommen total beschränkt oder einfach nur strunzdämlich...



Gibts da Unterschiede?


----------



## xynlovesit (3. Juli 2012)

Caps-lock schrieb:


> Die Meldung:
> Aus rechtlichen Gründen, dürfen wir diese bilder nicht im Internet zeigen... 5/5.
> Ich schau grad im Livestream auf ZDF Fussball, ich zahl sogar GEZ und dennoch darf ich teile der Nachrichten nicht im Internet schauen ? WTF




Finds lustig , habe ZDF Fussball Material aus Amerika hochgeladen und 

1. Ist es mir nicht erlaubt, ausser in Deutschland ZDF Sendungen zuschauen online und 2.  ist es verboten den Ihr Material zu verwenden für YouTube z.B. , habe dann Einspruch widerlegt und UEFA hat Ihr Anspruch zurückgezogen 

Irgendwie widersprecht sich das alles.


----------



## Numbe (3. Juli 2012)

... Dass ich die olle Versicherungs-'Dame' nicht los werde. Was will die mir bitte erzählen? Mein Vater ist Versicherungsmakler, da brauche ich keine externe Beratung... Und näher kennen lernen will ich die auch nicht! 3/5


----------



## Sh1k4ri (3. Juli 2012)

http://www.gamezone....liefern-909226/ 4/5

Natürlich war es vorherzusehen, aber trotzdem schade. EA wird sich nicht der Einzige sein..


----------



## Doofkatze (3. Juli 2012)

Habe 2 Praktika im gleichen Versicherungsbüro gemacht und kenne die Mitarbeiter ganz gut, bin mit meinem "Berater" sogar fast befreundet. Irgendwann wollt er mir dann direkt zu Berufseinstieg ne private Altersvorsorge verkaufen. Als seine Emails eindeutiger wurden, sind auch meine Antworten klarer geworden.

Er, verheiratet, 10 Jahre Berufserfahrung als Außendienstler, 100 000 Euro Jahreseinkommen zahlt ja 400 Euro monatlich an seine (rabattierte) Altersvorsorge und wird irgendwann dafür tatsächlich ne coole Rente erhalten.

Ich, Single, zu der Zeit 0 Jahre Berufserfahrung, 23 000 Euro Jahreseinkommen soll 150 Euro monatlich ... schon klar Oo

Schon blöd, wenn man den Realitätssinn verliert und nicht unterscheiden kann, das der eine ca. 300 Euro zum leben hat, während er selbst ja immerhin mehrere Tausend Euro ÜBRIG hält.


----------



## Merianna (3. Juli 2012)

Nachher zum Urologen mal so gar kein Bock darauf naja was muss das muss 5/5


----------



## Valkris (3. Juli 2012)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> http://www.gamezone....liefern-909226/ 4/5
> 
> Natürlich war es vorherzusehen, aber trotzdem schade. EA wird sich nicht der Einzige sein..



Na da bedanken wir uns doch mal ganz doll bei allen Leuten die bei BF3 die Füsse nicht stillhalten konnten....


----------



## Kamsi (3. Juli 2012)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> http://www.gamezone....liefern-909226/ 4/5
> 
> Natürlich war es vorherzusehen, aber trotzdem schade. EA wird sich nicht der Einzige sein..



ea gehts nur ums geld 

wenn die spiele wenigstens billiger werden würden aber das gegenteil ist der fall ^^

sw:tor digital download ist teurer als die verkaufspackung gewesen 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



wir werden halt alle wie jack sparrow dann über die meere segeln ^^


----------



## Sh1k4ri (3. Juli 2012)

SWTOR würde ich auch nicht digital kaufen. Da es eh bald F2P geht, würd ich einfach warten


----------



## Manowar (3. Juli 2012)

War das nicht zu erwarten?
Dank der Glasfasertechnik wird das vorallem das reinste Vergnügen! "Hast du BF3 drauf?" "hm nö, ich zieh es mir mal eben runter" und zack ist der Download fertig <3

Ich freu mich auf die Zeit, wo ich nur eine Leitung ins Haus brauche. Fernsehen, Telefon, Internet, etc über ein pisskleines Kabel <3


----------



## iShock (3. Juli 2012)

mäh gleich Spätschicht bis 24 Uhr x_x  3/5


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (3. Juli 2012)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> http://www.gamezone....liefern-909226/ 4/5
> 
> Natürlich war es vorherzusehen, aber trotzdem schade. EA wird sich nicht der Einzige sein..



Solange EA nicht persönlich Glasfaserkabel in meine Hütte legt, ham sie dann zumindest mich als Kunden verloren.
Die Idee an sich ist ja schön und gut, aber was bringt mir die Geschichte wenn ich für jedes Spiel 100 Stunden laden muss?
Und wenn ich schon an die ganzen Probleme denke, läufts mir kalt den Rücken runter.
Verkaufsserver abgeschmiert, tausende Spieler haben bezahlt aber keinen Download freigeschaltet und weiterverkaufen ist dann auch Geschichte.


----------



## Alux (3. Juli 2012)

mist falsches Forum


----------



## Selor Kiith (3. Juli 2012)

SWeeT_mushrOOms schrieb:


> weiterverkaufen ist dann auch Geschichte.


Ist doch wunderbar für EA...


Keine lästigen Kosten mehr für Vertrieb, Verpackung und Personal nur noch ein paar dumme unbezahlte Praktikanten die die Games "frisch" Online stellen, trotzallem werden die Preise weiterhin in astronomische Höhen steigen...
Kein "Verlust" mehr durch Gebrauchthandel...


Das es hierbei nicht darum geht dem "Kunden" was gutes zu tun ist doch wohl klar.

Und trotzdem werden sie Milliarden machen, weil etliche Tausend blind und taub da sitzen und auf "Kaufen" klicken egal ob EA ihnen beim Kauf die Hände abhacken würde oder nicht...


----------



## BloodyEyeX (3. Juli 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






zzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## xynlovesit (3. Juli 2012)

War schon immer so, selbst Blizzard mit seinem Diablo 3 59,99$ online.. hab ich mir gesagt, komm. Da gehe ich lieber in den Laden und hol mir die Verpackung. Konnte ich wenigstens noch 3 Freunden einen Gäste-Pass geben, also ich finde online muss das deutlich billiger sein.

Man hat einfach keine Kosten, kein Verpackungsmaterial, keine Versandkosten, keine Herstellungskosten, keine Produktionskosten, kein Marketing in der Art und und... 

also da muss das Spiel digital deutlich billiger kosten.


----------



## heinzelmännchen (3. Juli 2012)

xynlovesit schrieb:


> War schon immer so, selbst Blizzard mit seinem Diablo 3 59,99$ online.. hab ich mir gesagt, komm. Da gehe ich lieber in den Laden und hol mir die Verpackung. Konnte ich wenigstens noch 3 Freunden einen Gäste-Pass geben, also ich finde online muss das deutlich billiger sein.
> 
> Man hat einfach keine Kosten, kein Verpackungsmaterial, keine Versandkosten, keine Herstellungskosten, keine Produktionskosten, kein Marketing in der Art und und...
> 
> also da muss das Spiel digital deutlich billiger kosten.



Der Hersteller verkauft seine Sachen UVP. Die Händler wollen Kunden locken, senken die Preise etwas, ein anderer will aber auch Kunden und senkt ebenfalls --> Handel hat niedrige Preise.

Aber ich finds auch etwas unverschämt, dass die Ersparnisse durch den Wegfall von Logistik und etc. nicht weitergegeben wird sondern als Umsatzplus eingestrichen wird =/


----------



## Legendary (3. Juli 2012)

heinzelmännchen schrieb:


> Aber ich finds auch etwas unverschämt, dass die Ersparnisse durch den Wegfall von Logistik und etc. nicht weitergegeben wird sondern als Umsatzplus eingestrichen wird =/


Tja willkommen in der Welt der unbegrenzten Idiotie! Und ihr unterstützt solche Aktionen auch noch, nie nie niemals würde ich bei Blizzard, Steam oder wie diese ganzen Portale noch heißen etwas kaufen. Nicht einmal im Xbox Live Store kaufe ich etwas, da hole ich mir lieber das Spiel im Handel.


----------



## painschkes (4. Juli 2012)

_So ein Idiot in einem anderen Forum..versucht meine PC-Zusammenstellung auseinander zu nehmen und beschwert sich das ich dieses Teil und mal das Teil nehme, kann aber nicht begründen bzw. versteht nicht wieso ich das nehme.

Boah..ich versuch da Leuten zu helfen und der Idiot antwortet in jedem Thread mit dem gleichen Mist den ich ihm im Thread davor erklärt habe.

14571237173/5_


----------



## Davatar (4. Juli 2012)

AÖ-Ravenation schrieb:


> Tja willkommen in der Welt der unbegrenzten Idiotie! Und ihr unterstützt solche Aktionen auch noch, nie nie niemals würde ich bei Blizzard, Steam oder wie diese ganzen Portale noch heißen etwas kaufen. Nicht einmal im Xbox Live Store kaufe ich etwas, da hole ich mir lieber das Spiel im Handel.


Nur dass ich Spiele bei Steam grundsätzlich nur dann kaufe, wenn sie 50-75% Rabatt drauf haben und man dann viel weniger bezahlt als fürs Original


----------



## Kamsi (4. Juli 2012)

kpfweh mit übelkeit


----------



## Konov (4. Juli 2012)

Kamsi schrieb:


> kpfweh mit übelkeit



Gute Besserung!


----------



## heinzelmännchen (4. Juli 2012)

AÖ-Ravenation schrieb:


> Tja willkommen in der Welt der unbegrenzten Idiotie! Und ihr unterstützt solche Aktionen auch noch, nie nie niemals würde ich bei Blizzard, Steam oder wie diese ganzen Portale noch heißen etwas kaufen. Nicht einmal im Xbox Live Store kaufe ich etwas, da hole ich mir lieber das Spiel im Handel.




Durchsuchst du FBI-mäßig meinen Müll oder woraus schließt du, dass ich online Spiele als Download kaufe?

Anscheinend hast du die falsche Mülltonne erwischt, in meiner liegen nämlich Verpackungsfolien


----------



## win3ermute (4. Juli 2012)

Davatar schrieb:


> Nur dass ich Spiele bei Steam grundsätzlich nur dann kaufe, wenn sie 50-75% Rabatt drauf haben



Jupp, so mache ich das auch. Online kann man recht häufig Schnäppchen machen, wenn man bestimmte Aktionen abwartet. In Zeiten, wo aufwendige Anleitungen oder Spieleboxen mit "Extras" eh kaum noch angeboten werden, ist das auch noch platzsparend. 



> und man dann viel weniger bezahlt als fürs Original



"Original" ist das immer noch


----------



## Davatar (4. Juli 2012)

win3ermute schrieb:


> "Original" ist das immer noch


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (4. Juli 2012)

AÖ-Ravenation schrieb:


> Tja willkommen in der Welt der unbegrenzten Idiotie! Und ihr unterstützt solche Aktionen auch noch, nie nie niemals würde ich bei Blizzard, Steam oder wie diese ganzen Portale noch heißen etwas kaufen.



Da muss ich Steam aber doch mal in Schutz nehmen. Die Spiele dort sind teils erheblich billiger als bei Amazon, Saturn oder sonstigen Händlern. Und es gibt einfach eine riesen Auswahl von Spielen, die man verpackt kaum noch bekommt. Ich wollte z.B. Kotor kaufen, wurde dann aber von den unverschämten Preisen abgeschreckt. Auf Amazon wollte man noch bis zu 40 Tacken und mein Händler vor Ort bestätigte mir, dass man das Spiel kaum noch billiger bekommt und er mir mindestens 30€ abknöpfen müsste. Aufs Steam hab ich es dann letztendlich für 12€ bekommen.


----------



## BloodyEyeX (4. Juli 2012)

Windows 7 neu installiert um nichtmehr diese Abstürze bei Spielen zu haben.
Nun hab ich keinen Sound mehr. Die Soundkarte wird einfach nichtmehr erkannt.
Dabei ist das Motherboard das neuste Bauteil in meinem Rechner.
Chipsatztreiber und Bios aktuallisiert. Immer noch keinen Sound.
Ich will nichmehr.
Denke grade stark über nen neuen komplett Rechner nach.


----------



## Davatar (4. Juli 2012)

Wird sie gar nicht erkannt, auch nicht im Gerätemanager oder wird sie einfach nur als "unbekanntes Gerät" identifiziert?


----------



## Konov (4. Juli 2012)

BloodyEyeX schrieb:


> Windows 7 neu installiert um nichtmehr diese Abstürze bei Spielen zu haben.
> Nun hab ich keinen Sound mehr. Die Soundkarte wird einfach nichtmehr erkannt.
> Dabei ist das Motherboard das neuste Bauteil in meinem Rechner.
> Chipsatztreiber und Bios aktuallisiert. Immer noch keinen Sound.
> ...



Chipsatz und MB reicht net - haste Realtek Sound Treiber runtergeladen?


----------



## Kamsi (4. Juli 2012)

kopfweh besser aber fieses magen aua gehabt

zum mittag gabs kartoffelsalat mit ei und apfel und active o2 pfirsich und dann wurde mir so fies sauer von 

fu/fu


----------



## Konov (4. Juli 2012)

Kamsi schrieb:


> kopfweh besser aber fieses magen aua gehabt
> 
> zum mittag gabs kartoffelsalat mit ei und apfel und active o2 pfirsich und dann wurde mir so fies sauer von
> 
> fu/fu



LoL ist ja auch ne crazy Mischung ^^


----------



## Doofkatze (4. Juli 2012)

Ich nenne hier nun den Schichtsalat, da passt Obst, Gemüse + Majonaise ja auch gut zusammen 

Hähnchen mit Apfelmus ist übrigens super^^


----------



## Manowar (4. Juli 2012)

Kamsi schrieb:


> kopfweh besser aber fieses magen aua gehabt
> 
> zum mittag gabs kartoffelsalat mit ei und apfel und active o2 pfirsich und dann wurde mir so fies sauer von
> 
> fu/fu



Solltest du nicht mal irgendwas an deinem Leben oder in deinem Kopf verbessern?
(Nicht böse gemeint)
Aber jeeeden Tag hast du entweder Kopf oder Magenschmerzen O_o


----------



## aufgeraucht (4. Juli 2012)

Kamsi schrieb:


> active o2



"Man könnte auch ein paar Mal tief durchatmen, das bringt etwa genauso viel Sauerstoff in den Organismus wie eine Flasche „Active O2“. Oh, aber das könne man gar nicht vergleichen, so ein Adelholzener PR-Berater. Schließlich ströme der „Active O2“-Sauerstoff nicht in die Lunge, sondern in die Leber, die eine „Schlüsselrolle“ bei allen Stoffwechselvorgängen spiele. Das sei in einer Studie bewiesen. Die Studie hat jedoch zwei Haken. Erstens wurde sie an Kaninchen durchgeführt, die durch eine Magensonde Sauerstoffwasser bekamen. Und zweitens wurde dabei nicht nachgewiesen, dass die Kaninchen davon irgendeinen Vorteil hatten."
(Quelle: foodwatch)

Enthaltene Schadstoffe laut Warentest: Nitrit, Arsen, Triazine, leichtflüchtige Halogen-kohlenwasser-stoffe

Was mich aufregt: Telefonterror von +49320000000. Ne echte Nullnummer.


----------



## Kamsi (4. Juli 2012)

kopfweh ist wegen niedrigen blutdruck - tabletten und co helfen da nicht und atm ist bei uns dauer wetterwechsel

magenschmerzen sind chronisch und folge vom pfeifischen drüsenfieber von 2010 und seit die gallenblase mir 2011 entfernt wurde ( kirschkerngrosse gallensteine/verdickte gallenwände) ist die leber mit der produktion der magensäure durcheinander da nimm ich schon tabletten für - wahrscheinlich lags am apfel in dem kartoffelsalat und das die novaminsulfon tropfen auf den magen gingen - asperin darf ich nicht nehmen weil da haben wir rausgefunden als kind das ich allergisch gegen bin - ibuprofren ähnlicher wirkstoff und paracetamol kann ich nicht mehr nehmen habe ich seit ich kind bin als ersatz vom kinderarzt damals verschrieben bekommen.



> Enthaltene Schadstoffe laut Warentest: Nitrit, Arsen, Triazine, leichtflüchtige Halogen-kohlenwasser-stoffe



es war im angebot ^^ supermarkt war überfüllt und der kiosk hatte nur das ^^

aber weiss ich ja woher es kam ^^


----------



## HitotsuSatori (4. Juli 2012)

aufgeraucht schrieb:


> Enthaltene Schadstoffe laut Warentest: Nitrit, Arsen, Triazine, leichtflüchtige Halogen-kohlenwasser-stoffe





Kamsi schrieb:


> aber weiss ich ja woher es kam ^^



Die o.g. Inhaltsstoffe sind vielleicht nicht sonderlich gesund, dennoch bekommt man davon i.d.R keine Magenschmerzen. Ob es nun ein sinnvolles Getränk ist oder nicht - es schmeckt und löscht den Durst (zumindest meinen).


----------



## Kamsi (4. Juli 2012)

die hatten kein mineralwasser ^^

und cola und co trinken ich nicht mehr wegen kalorien und magen ^^


----------



## painschkes (4. Juli 2012)

_Immernoch der gleiche Typ..

Findet es schlimm das ich Leuten bestimmte Teile empfehle die ich selbst verbaut habe - soll ich jetzt, nur weil ich die Teile auch habe ein paar andere raussuchen? So ein Idiot..grmlphrhaszsdkz.._


----------



## heinzelmännchen (4. Juli 2012)

Nicht genug getrunken und jetzt Kopfschmerzen, 2/5 da selber Schuld


----------



## aufgeraucht (4. Juli 2012)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Immernoch der gleiche Typ.._



Machst du das beruflich?


----------



## Alux (4. Juli 2012)

Das Ende von Assassin's Creed 3/5

Also Vorinfo, ich hab kurz bevor Brotherhood rauskam mit Assassin's Creed 2 gestartet und jetzt habe ich es endlich geschafft das erste durch zu spielen, jedoch gibts da etwas was ich storytechnisch nicht versteh



Spoiler



Am Ende von Teil 1 sehe ich mit dem Adlerauge überall bei Abstergo die Codes, Symbole etc. die Subjekt 16 hinterlassen hat. Im 2. Teil meint Desmond, dass Lucy nicht Schuld an dem Tod von Subjekt 16 hat. Allerdings, soweit ich mich erinnere, wird im 2. Teil nichts über das genaue Ableben von Subjekt 16 bzw. dessen Todesursache erwähnt. Erfährt Desmond von Subjekt 16s Tod zwischen Teil 1 und 2 ohne das es ingame vorkommt oder kann man dies auch ingame erfahren?


----------



## painschkes (4. Juli 2012)

aufgeraucht schrieb:


> Machst du das beruflich?



_Nö, eigentlich zum Spaß - der vergeht mir natürlich bei so Typen. :-)_


----------



## aufgeraucht (4. Juli 2012)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Nö, eigentlich zum Spaß - der vergeht mir natürlich bei so Typen. :-)_



Wäre auch meine Empfehlung gewesen. Paar Bauteile eines 386ers verlinken und aus dem Forum schleichen.
Wer nicht will, soll selber machen.


----------



## painschkes (4. Juli 2012)

_Das schlimme ist ja, er verfolgt mich in jeden Thread und nimmt (ohne Begründung - das ist genau das was so nervt) die Config auseinander - hat aber selbst keine bessere Idee.

Hachja..aber gut..Ignorieren und am Rest der Welt erfreuen. :-D_


----------



## Sh1k4ri (4. Juli 2012)

Rückenaua 1000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000/6


----------



## Dominau (4. Juli 2012)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Rückenaua 1000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000/6



Das. Und dazu noch Kopfschmerzen und Fieber.

5/5


----------



## Sh1k4ri (4. Juli 2012)

Ist schon wieder gefixed, hatte mich irgendwie verrenkt oder sowat, jetzt nur noch 2/5. Aber gute Besserung Dominau 

Was ich ganz vergessen hatte:

Ab morgen 2 1/2 Wochen ohne Freundin 4/5 :/


----------



## orkman (4. Juli 2012)

morgen meine erste praxisstunde für den führerschein ... ich und autos passen wirklich nicht zusammen ;(


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (4. Juli 2012)

orkman schrieb:


> morgen meine erste praxisstunde für den führerschein ... ich und autos passen wirklich nicht zusammen ;(



Ich hab mich auch nie recht mit dem Fahren anfreunden können.
Aber wenne den Lappen erstmal hast, fällt dir ein riesen Gewicht von den Schultern


----------



## Highgrunt (4. Juli 2012)

Weingummis leer 1/5 weil selbst aufgegessen.


----------



## BloodyEyeX (4. Juli 2012)

Den ganzen nachmittag damit verbracht den Rechner neu zu machen.

Mittlerweile geht der sound auch wieder. Treiber haben nach der dritten oder vierten windows neuinstallation wieder gefunzt.

Hab zwar nur sound auf einer Box aber besser als garnichts.

Vielleicht bekomme ich ja keine bluescreens mehr.

Also dayz gestartet. (Was mittlerweile funzt, juhu)

Das erste mal gestartet und direkt lootplätze erspäht.

Freu.

Auch nur ein Zombie zu sehen.

Ich schleiche also langsam an einer Mauer lang. Warte bis sich der eine Zombie verzogen hat und komme zum Eingang.

(Potenzielle Zombiegefahr: hoch)

Ich schwenke also die Kamera um zu sehen was sich im inneren befindet.

DDDDRRRRRRRRRRRRRR!!!!!!!!!!!!! Bluescreen mit lautem Sound!

*herzinfakt*

>totersmiley.jpg


----------



## Kamsi (5. Juli 2012)

plötzlicher ohren druck - und hör mich selbst als echo werd nachher zum ohrenarzt erstmal dürfen und dann ewig warten 5/5

vieleicht ist wasser reingekommen gestern als ich mir den kopf gewaschen habe ka


----------



## Konov (5. Juli 2012)

Kamsi schrieb:


> plötzlicher ohren druck - und hör mich selbst als echo werd nachher zum ohrenarzt erstmal dürfen und dann ewig warten 5/5
> 
> vieleicht ist wasser reingekommen gestern als ich mir den kopf gewaschen habe ka



Du wirst in letzter Zeit so häufig krank...? was ist los? ^^


----------



## Kamsi (5. Juli 2012)

ka - kriege ich irgendwie alles ohne was falsch gemacht zu haben ^^

als kind bin ich zum bsp vom spielen nicht ohne schrammen und beulen wieder gekommen ^^

gerade bei der hotline durchgeklingelt die haben heute keine sprechzeiten ^^

das schlimme ist ich saufe nicht ich rauche nicht ich nehm keine drogen und trotzdem gehts mir teils schlechter als leute die alles drei machen ^^


----------



## aufgeraucht (5. Juli 2012)

Kamsi schrieb:


> als kind bin ich zum bsp vom spielen nicht ohne schrammen und beulen wieder gekommen ^^


_[font="""]"Ich finde, wer am Ende des Tages keine grünen Knie hat, sollte sein Leben ernsthaft überdenken."[/font]
_(Calvin & Hobbes)


----------



## win3ermute (5. Juli 2012)

Erstaunlich, was heute so alles als Gesetz durchgeht - und von der Presse kaum kommentiert wird:

_"Bislang von der Presse erstaunlich wenig kommentiert hat der Bundestag am vergangenen Freitag eine Änderung des sogenannten Melderechtsrahmengesetzes (MRRG) beschlossen, die einen faustdicken Datenskandal mit sich bringt: Künftig dürfen Meldeämter Ihre persönlichen Daten verkaufen, ohne dass Sie dagegen widersprechen können."_

Quelle


----------



## Combust90 (5. Juli 2012)

Das bei Tomb Raider 2 Soundprobleme auftauchen. Wieso immer ich?


----------



## Xidish (5. Juli 2012)

win3ermute schrieb:


> ...


Na das bietet ja 'ne hervorragende Grundlage für Proteste, z.B. hier im Bundestag.
Nach meinem gerade Durchlesen habe ich noch keine Petition dazu gesehen.


----------



## Numbe (5. Juli 2012)

win3ermute schrieb:


> Erstaunlich, was heute so alles als Gesetz durchgeht - und von der Presse kaum kommentiert wird:
> 
> _"Bislang von der Presse erstaunlich wenig kommentiert hat der Bundestag am vergangenen Freitag eine Änderung des sogenannten Melderechtsrahmengesetzes (MRRG) beschlossen, die einen faustdicken Datenskandal mit sich bringt: Künftig dürfen Meldeämter Ihre persönlichen Daten verkaufen, ohne dass Sie dagegen widersprechen können."_
> 
> Quelle



Nun… War es nicht so, dass man bis dato einen wirklich guten Grund gebraucht hat um seine Daten zu schützen? Also, Stalking o.Ä?


----------



## Xidish (5. Juli 2012)

Nein ... nicht unbedingt ... 
und wenn Du Dir die o.g. Quelle - ja das ist ein Link  - mal durchliest, 
dann weißt Du, warum Widerstand^ (ähm Widerspruch) ab 2014 zwecklos ist (bzw. wie es bisher war)


----------



## aufgeraucht (5. Juli 2012)

win3ermute schrieb:


> Erstaunlich, was heute so alles als Gesetz durchgeht - und von der Presse kaum kommentiert wird:



Ganz so widerstandslos ist die Beschlussempfehlung nicht durchgewunken worden.
Laut Protokoll: "...gegen die Stimmen der Fraktionen SPD, DIE LINKE. und BÜNDNIS 90/DIE GRÜNEN."
(und die haben leider durch eine höhere Zahl an Abwesenden geglänzt)

Aufgrund der Sitzverteilung im Bundestag (CDU/CSU & Füllmasse FDP: 330 Sitze // SPD&Linke&Grünen: 290 Sitze) reicht das dennoch (nicht. - je nach Blickwinkel).

Im Bundesrat siehts aber etwas anders aus:
SPD/Grünen-Bundesländer kommen zusammen auf 32 Stimmen.
CDU/CSU/FDP-Bundesländer auf 21 Stimmen.
CDU/SPD-'Misch-Bundesländer auf 18 Stimmen.


----------



## aufgeraucht (5. Juli 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




klebrige 10/5


----------



## EspCap (5. Juli 2012)

Idioten - 5/5 

https://twitter.com/#!/derpparticle


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (5. Juli 2012)

Mein vater will sich nächste woche mit mir treffen.
Hatte 19 Jahre lang kein Kontakt zu ihm. 

5/5 was will der jetzt von mir?-.-


----------



## zoizz (5. Juli 2012)

sein Gewissen beruhigen, reiner Eigennutz.

heute Vorstellungsgespräch gehabt. Eigentlich gut gelaufen, trotzdem macht sich kein Glücksgefühl breit... 2/5


----------



## Konov (5. Juli 2012)

Sozialinkompatibel schrieb:


> Mein vater will sich nächste woche mit mir treffen.
> Hatte 19 Jahre lang kein Kontakt zu ihm.
> 
> 5/5 was will der jetzt von mir?-.-



Frag ihn doch einfach


----------



## aufgeraucht (5. Juli 2012)

zoizz schrieb:


> heute Vorstellungsgespräch gehabt. Eigentlich gut gelaufen, trotzdem macht sich kein Glücksgefühl breit... 2/5



Wird dein Gefühl vielleicht nicht besser machen.. ich hatte mal ein mehrtägigen Einstellungstest. Letzte Hürde: Gruppengespräche, sei, wie du bist. Frust, Leidenschaften, NoGo´s, politische wie gesellschaftliche Einstellungen wurden nur still beobachtet - an lebenden Objekten, die alle ne bestimmte Ausbildung wollten.
Ich hatte ein scheiß Gefühl. Mich würde unmöglich jemand haben wollen, wie ich bin. Eine von 2.000. Ich war eine von 60 angenommenen.
Manchmal läufts besser .. auch wenn ich vier Wochen auf das Glücksgefühl per Brief warten musste.

Ich drück dir die Daumen!


----------



## Selor Kiith (5. Juli 2012)

EspCap schrieb:


> Idioten - 5/5
> 
> https://twitter.com/...#!/derpparticle


AUTSCH-AUTSCH-AUTSCH-AUTSCH-AUTSCH/5


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (5. Juli 2012)

Konov schrieb:


> Frag ihn doch einfach



Ich fürchte die Antwort " Kontakt aufbauen "

Brrr allein der Gedanke schüttelt mich.


----------



## Konov (5. Juli 2012)

Sozialinkompatibel schrieb:


> Ich fürchte die Antwort " Kontakt aufbauen "
> 
> Brrr allein der Gedanke schüttelt mich.



Wenn man verzeihen kann, zeugt das von Charakterstärke - besser als ewig verbittert zu sein. (meine Erfahrung)
Auch wenn man mit einer Person eigentlich nicht gut klarkommt. Es zwingt einen ja keiner - lange und viel Zeit - miteinander zu verbringen.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (5. Juli 2012)

Konov schrieb:


> Wenn man verzeihen kann, zeugt das von Charakterstärke - besser als ewig verbittert zu sein. (meine Erfahrung)
> Auch wenn man mit einer Person eigentlich nicht gut klarkommt. Es zwingt einen ja keiner - lange und viel Zeit - miteinander zu verbringen.



Sauer bin ich nicht auf ihn, es ist seine Sache was er damals getan hat.
Verantwortung war wohl nicht so sein Ding.

Ich habe nur keine Lust jetzt großartig Kontakt zu ihm zu haben, er ist quasi ein komplett Fremder für mich.


----------



## Konov (5. Juli 2012)

Sozialinkompatibel schrieb:


> Sauer bin ich nicht auf ihn, es ist seine Sache was er damals getan hat.
> Verantwortung war wohl nicht so sein Ding.
> 
> Ich habe nur keine Lust jetzt großartig Kontakt zu ihm zu haben, er ist quasi ein komplett Fremder für mich.



Das ist natürlich wieder was anderes.... da muss man sich dann langsam rantasten schätze ich (wenn überhaupt)
Aber schonmal grundsätzlich positiv, dass er von sich aus auf dich zugeht. Er könnte ja auch irgendwo dahinmodern und nix mehr von sich geben.


----------



## aufgeraucht (5. Juli 2012)

Sozialinkompatibel schrieb:


> Ich habe nur keine Lust jetzt großartig Kontakt zu ihm zu haben, er ist quasi ein komplett Fremder für mich.



Paar klare Worte, dass 'Vater' für dich befremdlich klingt, aber ihr Kumpel sein könntet.
Ich kanns ein stückweit verstehen. Ich hatte immer nur EINE Oma und EIN Opa - und hab auch niemanden anderes haben wollen. Meine Großeltern väterlicherseits waren mir weitestgehend unbekannt. Haben meinen Vater zu seiner Oma gegeben, weil sie lieber ein Mädchen gehabt hätten. Entsprechend war der Kontakt. Mein Vater hat keinen Wert darauf gelegt und meine Großeltern mütterlicherseits - für ihn Schwiegereltern - waren _gottgleich_!

Irgendwann_einmal _wollte ich meine 'Vater-Großeltern' mal besuchen, sie wohnten in der gleichen Stadt, 20 Minuten entfernt. Wollte mich als Zeitungsdrücker ausgeben und einfach mal klingeln. Aber an dem Tag hat es geregnet und ich bin lieber zu Hause geblieben.


----------



## Magogan (6. Juli 2012)

aufgeraucht schrieb:


> Irgendwann_einmal _wollte ich meine 'Vater-Großeltern' mal besuchen, sie wohnten in der gleichen Stadt, 20 Minuten entfernt. Wollte mich als Zeitungsdrücker ausgeben und einfach mal klingeln. Aber an dem Tag hat es geregnet und ich bin lieber zu Hause geblieben.


"Irgendwann" ist gleichbedeutend mit "nie" ... Zumindest hat das mal einer in einem Film gesagt ...


----------



## aufgeraucht (6. Juli 2012)

*Nochmal rauskram*


win3ermute schrieb:


> Erstaunlich, was heute so alles als Gesetz durchgeht - und von der Presse kaum kommentiert wird:
> 
> _"Bislang von der Presse erstaunlich wenig kommentiert hat der Bundestag am vergangenen Freitag eine Änderung des sogenannten Melderechtsrahmengesetzes (MRRG) beschlossen, die einen faustdicken Datenskandal mit sich bringt: Künftig dürfen Meldeämter Ihre persönlichen Daten verkaufen, ohne dass Sie dagegen widersprechen können."_
> 
> Quelle



A bissel Shitstorm tut gut. Meine neue Statusmeldung bei Fakebook.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## xynlovesit (6. Juli 2012)

Sand im Auto 5/5   

alles rausgesaugt jetzt.


----------



## Reflox (6. Juli 2012)

Irgendwelche 18-20 Jährige Penner die uns gestern unsere Abschlussparty versaut haben. Leute abgefüllt, Mädchen angebaggert und begrabtscht, andere angef*ckt und rumgepböelt und solche Spässe. Wir waren kurz davor, in einer grösseren Gruppe denen die Zähne auszuschlagen. 5/5


----------



## Konov (6. Juli 2012)

Uni Bewerbung fertig gemacht... zuviel papierkram 3/5

Aber immerhin im Ansatz fertig


----------



## Ol@f (6. Juli 2012)

Konov schrieb:


> Uni Bewerbung fertig gemacht... zuviel papierkram 3/5
> 
> Aber immerhin im Ansatz fertig


Was musst du denn da alles machen? Ich musste damals nur ein Onlineformular ausfüllen (10min). Für die richtige Einschreibung musste ich dann das ausgedruckte Onlineformular, Versicherungsnachweis, Abizeugnis und Perso mitnehmen. 

Und welcher Studiengang ist es geworden? Wenigstens sowas spannendes wie Mathematik?


----------



## Konov (6. Juli 2012)

Ol@f schrieb:


> Was musst du denn da alles machen? Ich musste damals nur ein Onlineformular ausfüllen (10min). Für die richtige Einschreibung musste ich dann das ausgedruckte Onlineformular, Versicherungsnachweis, Abizeugnis und Perso mitnehmen.
> 
> Und welcher Studiengang ist es geworden? Wenigstens sowas spannendes wie Mathematik?



Ich musste irgendwelche Extra Zettel für NC beschränkte Studiengänge ausfüllen, mein Zeugnis hol ich Montag ab, das und Nachweis für Zivildienst muss ich dann per Post an die Uni schicken, wenn sie denn antworten auf das Online Formular was ich ausgefüllt hab.

So schlimm wars jetzt auch nicht, aber ich hab doch 2 Stunden dran gesessen, weil einem immer erst genau dann auffällt, was man noch alles an Nachweisen braucht... ^^

Ich bewerbe mich für Lehramt, aber ich weiß nicht obs klappt... ein Alternativplan wird noch durchgeknobelt in meinem hinterköpfchen


----------



## Magogan (6. Juli 2012)

Warner Bros ist manchmal echt unfähig. Ich kann die Digital Copy meines Filmes nicht herunterladen, weil die den falschen Link auf den Zettel geschrieben haben, der der Bluray beiliegt. Dort steht nur http://www.wbdigitalcopy.de drauf. Dort kann ich aber nirgendwo den Film herunterladen oder den Code eingeben. 2/5, weil ich ja die Bluray eh habe und die Digital Copy mir nichts bringt, aber doof ist es trotzdem ...

Geht um den Film "Die Reise zur geheimnisvollen Insel". Wenn ihr wisst, wie ich die Digital Copy herunterladen kann, wäre ich dankbar, wenn ihr es mir verratet


----------



## Hordlerkiller (6. Juli 2012)

Das in  deutschland nicht wie in Japan überall Getränke Automaten gibt /5


----------



## Olliruh (7. Juli 2012)

Meine Bestellung kommt nicht an... 5/5


----------



## tonygt (7. Juli 2012)

überragiert und deswegen ziemlich scheisse gebaut, arghh regt mich das wieder auf 10/5


----------



## kaepteniglo (7. Juli 2012)

Magogan schrieb:


> Warner Bros ist manchmal echt unfähig. Ich kann die Digital Copy meines Filmes nicht herunterladen, weil die den falschen Link auf den Zettel geschrieben haben, der der Bluray beiliegt. Dort steht nur http://www.wbdigitalcopy.de drauf. Dort kann ich aber nirgendwo den Film herunterladen oder den Code eingeben. 2/5, weil ich ja die Bluray eh habe und die Digital Copy mir nichts bringt, aber doof ist es trotzdem ...
> 
> Geht um den Film "Die Reise zur geheimnisvollen Insel". Wenn ihr wisst, wie ich die Digital Copy herunterladen kann, wäre ich dankbar, wenn ihr es mir verratet



Bei mir wird der Film auf der Webseite aufgelistet, aber ist noch nicht downloadbar.

Von Amazon:


> Genau, unter www.wbdigitalcopy.de erscheint das Auswahlmenü, wo Du auf "Einlösen" gehen mußt. Ganz links (Du mußt etwas nach links scrollen) erscheinen dann die neuesten Filme / Digitalcopys, so auch der Film "Die Reise zur geheimnisvollen Insel". Leider steht zwar das Vorschaubild und die Hintergrundinfos zum Film bereit, aber noch nicht die Digitalcopy. Sobald diese downloadbar ist, siehst Du es, indem Du mit der Maus auf das Vorschaubild gehst und "Redeem" unter "Für weitere Infos hier klicken" steht. Dann auf "Redeem" gehen und so wie gewohnt verfahren.


----------



## Dorbardus2010 (7. Juli 2012)

umzughelfer gespielt es geschafft und dann kriegt man von kumpels gesagt man ist selber schuld....10/5


----------



## painschkes (7. Juli 2012)

_Beratungsresistente Leute.. 1/5_


----------



## Kamsi (7. Juli 2012)

immer noch der selbe kunde ?


----------



## painschkes (7. Juli 2012)

_Nene..bin ja in verschiedenen Foren unterwegs - aber ein Mainboard für 300€ und einer Grafikkarte für 150€ für einen Spiele-PC seh ich dann wieder ganz genau was los ist..und dann versucht man zu helfen und die Leute kaufen letztendlich dann doch den den "Mist"...aber gut..immerhin mach ich das nur freiwillig in Foren..sonst würd ich durchdrehen :-p_


----------



## Kamsi (7. Juli 2012)

omg ich würde das umdrehen mainboard für um die 100 und grafikarte 200 und gutes netzteil ^^

lass dich nicht ärgern


----------



## Hordlerkiller (7. Juli 2012)

Das ich auf ner Baustelle seit über 7 wochen arbeite eigentlich nicht schlimm nur letzte woche und kommende woche nur lackieren das ätzt /5
(7wochen metallarbeiten gemacht das war cool)


----------



## Magogan (7. Juli 2012)

Hatte heute einen, der sich einen Intel Xeon Prozessor für einen Spiele-PC gekauft hat ...


----------



## Hordlerkiller (7. Juli 2012)

FAIL ^^^^ der hat woll brot im kopf ^^ Server CPU für gaming ich krieg die tür nicht zu der hammer heheheeheheeehhe^^


----------



## painschkes (7. Juli 2012)

_Kommt drauf an - welcher war es denn? Zufällig der i7? Dann ist das in Ordnung - ansonsten nicht zu empfehlen, das stimmt ;-)_


----------



## Magogan (7. Juli 2012)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Kommt drauf an - welcher war es denn? Zufällig der i7? Dann ist das in Ordnung - ansonsten nicht zu empfehlen, das stimmt ;-)_


http://ark.intel.com/products/47920/Intel-Xeon-Processor-X5670-(12M-Cache-2_93-GHz-6_40-GTs-Intel-QPI)


----------



## painschkes (7. Juli 2012)

_Okay..dann natürlich nicht :-)_


----------



## Magogan (7. Juli 2012)

In 6-7 Monaten werde ich mir vermutlich auch einen neuen Prozessor + Mainboard + RAM holen 

Aber dauernd kommt was dazwischen, sodass ich nicht zum Sparen komme ... Letztens brauchte ich ein neues Bluray-Laufwerk für fast 100 Euro (altes war veraltet und konnte einige neue Blurays nicht abspielen, kein Firmware-Update verfügbar seit 2008) und jetzt 168 Euro Steuern für mein Auto Oo

Naja, und die Preise an der Tankstelle sind auch so hoch ...

Für alles zusammen also 2,5/5


----------



## Hordlerkiller (8. Juli 2012)

Was haste dan fürn auto das du so viel blechen musst.Hab nen cabrio muss nur 108,20€ blechen ^^  nicht böse nehmen 
und wan tankste den immer morgen tanken ist piep aber abends is grade so ok unterschied bei mir im dorf 12 cent in 11 stunden.
fängt morgens mit 1,62 € an abends 1,50€ bis 1,53€.


----------



## Hordlerkiller (8. Juli 2012)

Was haste dan fürn auto das du so viel blechen musst.Hab nen cabrio muss nur 108,20€ blechen ^^  nicht böse nehmen 
und wan tankste den immer morgen tanken ist piep aber abends is grade so ok unterschied bei mir im dorf 12 cent in 11 stunden.
fängt morgens mit 1,62 € an abends 1,50€ bis 1,53€.


----------



## Hordlerkiller (8. Juli 2012)

Was haste dan fürn auto das du so viel blechen musst.Hab nen cabrio muss nur 108,20€ blechen ^^  nicht böse nehmen 
und wan tankste den immer morgen tanken ist piep aber abends is grade so ok unterschied bei mir im dorf 12 cent in 11 stunden.
fängt morgens mit 1,62 € an abends 1,50€ bis 1,53€.


----------



## Hordlerkiller (8. Juli 2012)

Was haste dan fürn auto das du so viel blechen musst.Hab nen cabrio muss nur 108,20€ blechen ^^  nicht böse nehmen 
und wan tankste den immer morgen tanken ist piep aber abends is grade so ok unterschied bei mir im dorf 12 cent in 11 stunden.
fängt morgens mit 1,62 € an abends 1,50€ bis 1,53€.


----------



## Hordlerkiller (8. Juli 2012)

Was haste dan fürn auto das du so viel blechen musst.Hab nen cabrio muss nur 108,20€ blechen ^^ 
und wan tankste den immer morgen tanken ist piep aber abends is grade so ok unterschied bei mir im dorf 12 cent in 11 stunden.
fängt morgens mit 1,62 € an abends 1,50€ bis 1,53€.


----------



## Hordlerkiller (8. Juli 2012)

Was haste dan fürn auto das du so viel blechen musst.Hab nen cabrio muss nur 108,20€ blechen ^^  nicht böse nehmen 
und wan tankste den immer morgen tanken ist piep aber abends is grade so ok unterschied bei mir im dorf 12 cent in 11 stunden.
fängt morgens mit 1,62 € an abends 1,50€ bis 1,53€.


----------



## Hordlerkiller (8. Juli 2012)

Was haste dan fürn auto das du so viel blechen musst.Hab nen cabrio muss nur 108,20€ blechen ^^  nicht böse nehmen 
und wan tankste den immer morgen tanken ist piep aber abends is grade so ok unterschied bei mir im dorf 12 cent in 11 stunden.
fängt morgens mit 1,62 € an abends 1,50€ bis 1,53€.


----------



## Hordlerkiller (8. Juli 2012)

Was haste dan fürn auto das du so viel blechen musst.Hab nen cabrio muss nur 108,20€ blechen ^^  nicht böse nehmen 
und wan tankste den immer morgen tanken ist piep aber abends is grade so ok unterschied bei mir im dorf 12 cent in 11 stunden.
fängt morgens mit 1,62 € an abends 1,50€ bis 1,53€.


----------



## Hordlerkiller (8. Juli 2012)

Was haste dan fürn auto das du so viel blechen musst.Hab nen cabrio muss nur 108,20€ blechen ^^  nicht böse nehmen 
und wan tankste den immer morgen tanken ist piep aber abends is grade so ok unterschied bei mir im dorf 12 cent in 11 stunden.
fängt morgens mit 1,62 € an abends 1,50€ bis 1,53€.


----------



## Hordlerkiller (8. Juli 2012)

Was haste dan fürn auto das du so viel blechen musst.Hab nen cabrio muss nur 108,20€ blechen ^^  nicht böse nehmen 
und wan tankste den immer morgen tanken ist piep aber abends is grade so ok unterschied bei mir im dorf 12 cent in 11 stunden.
fängt morgens mit 1,62 € an abends 1,50€ bis 1,53€.


----------



## Hordlerkiller (8. Juli 2012)

Was haste dan fürn auto das du so viel blechen musst.Hab nen cabrio muss nur 108,20€ blechen ^^  nicht böse nehmen 
und wan tankste den immer morgen tanken ist piep aber abends is grade so ok unterschied bei mir im dorf 12 cent in 11 stunden.
fängt morgens mit 1,62 € an abends 1,50€ bis 1,53€.


----------



## Hordlerkiller (8. Juli 2012)

Was haste dan fürn auto das du so viel blechen musst.Hab nen cabrio muss nur 108,20€ blechen ^^  nicht böse nehmen 
und wan tankste den immer morgen tanken ist piep aber abends is grade so ok unterschied bei mir im dorf 12 cent in 11 stunden.
fängt morgens mit 1,62 € an abends 1,50€ bis 1,53€.


----------



## Hordlerkiller (8. Juli 2012)

Was haste dan fürn auto das du so viel blechen musst.Hab nen cabrio muss nur 108,20€ blechen ^^  nicht böse nehmen 
und wan tankste den immer morgen tanken ist piep aber abends is grade so ok unterschied bei mir im dorf 12 cent in 11 stunden.
fängt morgens mit 1,62 € an abends 1,50€ bis 1,53€.


----------



## Hordlerkiller (8. Juli 2012)

Was haste dan fürn auto das du so viel blechen musst.Hab nen cabrio muss nur 108,20€ blechen ^^  nicht böse nehmen 
und wan tankste den immer morgen tanken ist piep aber abends is grade so ok unterschied bei mir im dorf 12 cent in 11 stunden.
fängt morgens mit 1,62 € an abends 1,50€ bis 1,53€.


----------



## Hordlerkiller (8. Juli 2012)

Was haste dan fürn auto das du so viel blechen musst.Hab nen cabrio muss nur 108,20€ blechen ^^  nicht böse nehmen 
und wan tankste den immer morgen tanken ist piep aber abends is grade so ok unterschied bei mir im dorf 12 cent in 11 stunden.
fängt morgens mit 1,62 € an abends 1,50€ bis 1,53€.


----------



## Hordlerkiller (8. Juli 2012)

Was haste dan fürn auto das du so viel blechen musst.Hab nen cabrio muss nur 108,20€ blechen ^^  nicht böse nehmen 
und wan tankste den immer morgen tanken ist piep aber abends is grade so ok unterschied bei mir im dorf 12 cent in 11 stunden.
fängt morgens mit 1,62 € an abends 1,50€ bis 1,53€.


----------



## Hordlerkiller (8. Juli 2012)

Was haste dan fürn auto das du so viel blechen musst.Hab nen cabrio muss nur 108,20€ blechen ^^  nicht böse nehmen 
und wan tankste den immer morgen tanken ist piep aber abends is grade so ok unterschied bei mir im dorf 12 cent in 11 stunden.
fängt morgens mit 1,62 € an abends 1,50€ bis 1,53€.


----------



## Hordlerkiller (8. Juli 2012)

das ist einem lagg durch internet und buffed zurückzuführen bitte die zuvielen posts löschen danke tut mir sehr leid


----------



## Magogan (8. Juli 2012)

Doppelpost war gestern! 18-fach-Post ftw!!!

Ich hab nen 3er BMW ... 325 Ci E46, Coupé, 192 PS, 2,5 l Hubraum ... EZ 2002 ...


----------



## zoizz (8. Juli 2012)

nen 18er ist wirklich respektabel.

Hast du eigentlich schon etwas Japanisch gelernt? Führst du einen Blog oder Tagebuch, wo man mitlesen kann? Finde die Erfahrung, die du machst, echt anerkennungswert.


----------



## painschkes (8. Juli 2012)

_Ich will garnicht wieder anfangen..jetzt ist der eine Typ soweit das er meint ich werde von den Herstellern bezahlt und empfehle deshalb nur diese Teile..haha..eigentlich muss ich mehr darüber lachen als mich zu ärgern.. :-D_


----------



## xynlovesit (8. Juli 2012)

Von was redest du denn? :b Link?


----------



## Kamsi (8. Juli 2012)

painschkes wird von einer person forumübergreifen gestalket und beschwert sich das sie keine ahnung hätte


----------



## Konov (8. Juli 2012)

Das Mistwetter regt mich auf, ich kann diese Hitze + Regen Kacke nicht mehr sehen 5/5


----------



## Ogil (8. Juli 2012)

(1) Der Rummel um die Fackel. Gestern Abend hier in der Stadt gewesen und den "Olympic torch relay" angeschaut: Unmengen Leute die gespannt warten und dann kommen da so 3 Werbetrucks und 200m die Strasse runter wird einer mit der Fackel aus dem Bus gelassen und rennt zur Buehne wo er ne "lokale Flamme" anzuendet und es dann bissl schlechte Unterhaltung gibt. Irgendwie hatte ich da etwas mehr "epic" erwartet.

(2) Dass ich wohl doof gelegen habe und mir nur Nacken und Schulter schmerzen wie sonstwas. Preiset die Waermflasche!


----------



## Klos1 (8. Juli 2012)

- Leute, die meinen, sie müssten einfach alles essen, regen mich tierisch auf. Auch wenn das Fleisch von Tieren kommt, die vom aussterben bedroht sind. *Schielt in Richtung Osten*
- Leute, die meinen, sie müssten unbedingt Haifischflossensuppe essen, auch wenn diese völlig geschmacksneutral ist, kotzen mich an. *Schaut schon wieder in Richtung Osten*
- reiche Schnößel regen mich auf, welche unbedingt echten Pelz brauchen, oder ne Handtasche aus Kroko-Leder


----------



## painschkes (8. Juli 2012)

xynlovesit schrieb:


> Von was redest du denn? :b Link?



_Linken tu ich das nicht..hier nur mal ein Quote :

"So langsam glaube ich das Du Geld von den Herstellern erhälst,
weil Du NUR zu diesen rätst.
Objektivität fehlt Dir völlig,Kritik verträgst Du nicht,es gibt noch viele andere Hersteller,die auch selbst was herstellen und nicht irgendwo was einkaufen,
es mit ihrem Label bekleben und es dann als eigenes teuer verkaufen.
Nur weil DU es empfohlen hast,heißt das nicht,das es auch gut ist."

Und das lustige daran ist, die Moderatoren unterstützen ihn - die User (mit Ahnung) nicht..naja..wer eine GTX580 anstatt einer GTX670 empfiehlt..da brauch man sich bei sowas ja nicht wundern._


----------



## Klos1 (8. Juli 2012)

Ogil schrieb:


> Preiset die Waermflasche!




Ja, für alte Säcke wie dich, ein unverzichtbares Utensil. 

*rennt schnell weg*


----------



## Ogil (8. Juli 2012)

Klos schrieb:


> *rennt schnell weg*


Warte nur, bis ich Dir die Luft aus den Gehrad-Reifen lasse!

Aber man muss sagen so ne Waermflasche ist bei sowas super. Schmerzt schon deutlich weniger und entspannt die Muskeln anstatt einfach (wie Schmerzpillen) den Schmerz zu unterdruecken.


----------



## aufgeraucht (8. Juli 2012)

Kamsi schrieb:


> beschwert sich das sie keine ahnung hätte



Sie? Sicher?


----------



## Kamsi (8. Juli 2012)

von mir aus es ^^ ist eh ja nicht immer eindeutig wer welches geschlecht hat ^^


----------



## Jueliette (8. Juli 2012)

Dass ich mein Abitur besitze und dennoch alles stressig bleibt.Trotzdem bin ich der , der mir den Stress macht.Verdammte Zwiespaltigkeit.


----------



## Tilbie (8. Juli 2012)

Ich will endlich Ferien    3/5


----------



## painschkes (8. Juli 2012)

Kamsi schrieb:


> von mir aus es ^^ ist eh ja nicht immer eindeutig wer welches geschlecht hat ^^



_<- Er :-) - oder meintest du die Person die mich nervt? Das ist auch ein Er._


----------



## Klos1 (8. Juli 2012)

Ogil schrieb:


> Warte nur, bis ich Dir die Luft aus den Gehrad-Reifen lasse!



Ich hoffe mal, dass es zu einem Gehrad noch mindestens 50 Jahre hin ist. Und bis dahin bin ich guter Dinge, dass sie keine mit Luft gefüllte Reifen mehr haben, sondern wie jedes andere Gefährt über den Boden schweben.^^


----------



## Konov (8. Juli 2012)

Jueliette schrieb:


> Dass ich mein Abitur besitze und dennoch alles stressig bleibt.Trotzdem bin ich der , der mir den Stress macht.Verdammte Zwiespaltigkeit.



Willkommen im Club


----------



## Klos1 (8. Juli 2012)

Jueliette schrieb:


> Dass ich mein Abitur besitze und dennoch alles stressig bleibt.



Ich möchte dir deine Hoffnungen ja nicht zerstören, aber glaube nicht, dass sich das jemals in deinem Leben ändern wird.


----------



## Ogil (8. Juli 2012)

Wuerdest Du die Hoffnung zerstoeren wollen, wuerdest Du nicht verschweigen, dass es nie wieder so stressfrei wie bis zum Erreichen des Abiturs wird 

PS: Und es regt mich auf, dass es schon wieder den ganzen Tag regnet und auch die kommende Woche wohl so bleiben soll...


----------



## Konov (8. Juli 2012)

Ogil schrieb:


> Wuerdest Du die Hoffnung zerstoeren wollen, wuerdest Du nicht verschweigen, dass es nie wieder so stressfrei wie bis zum Erreichen des Abiturs wird



Ach ich glaub das ist auch so ein Mythos weil einem irgendwann alles immer mehr auf die Klötze geht.... es wird nicht immer nur alles anstrengender. 
Viel hängt sicher auch von der Person selbst ab und den Umständen.


----------



## Klos1 (8. Juli 2012)

Ogil schrieb:


> PS: Und es regt mich auf, dass es schon wieder den ganzen Tag regnet und auch die kommende Woche wohl so bleiben soll...



True

Ich pack das Wetter in Deutschland auch garnicht mehr. Ich glaub, ich wander aus.


----------



## Legendary (8. Juli 2012)

Dann kommt nach Bayern, hier ist es NUR(!) heiß...scheißdreck blöder. Ich hasse Hitze.


----------



## Kamsi (8. Juli 2012)

irgendwelche türkischen terroisten halten jetzt treffen bei mir ab paar häuserblöcker weiter

wie in den kinofilmen wenn die angreifen oder kurz vorm bumm so ne schreie ohne ende bei mir die man mehre blöcke weiter hört

5/5


----------



## zoizz (8. Juli 2012)

Holzkohle gerade auf Temperatur, die erste leichte Ascheschicht ist drauf, das Rost ruft nach Fleisch.

BÄÄM! Voll der beschissene Regenschauer. Jetzt hasse ich das Wetter auch, es sah nicht wirklich nach nem Schauer aus.
F U da oben!

5/5


----------



## painschkes (8. Juli 2012)

_Meine Maus...jedes mal vergess ich die aufzuladen wenn ich weg bin..sollte mir mal ne Kabelmaus zulegen.._


----------



## aufgeraucht (8. Juli 2012)

Mir ist so endlos langweilig. 5/5
Im Haus gegenüber stand 20 min nen nackter alter Sack am Fenster 4/5
Grad griff er zur Bierflasche, nahm ein Schluck und hat herzhaft und unüberhörbar gerülpst 6/5
Mir ist immer noch langweilig, so langweilig, dass ich Hühnercomics male -.- 5/5


----------



## Reflox (8. Juli 2012)

> Es sei «inakzeptabel», wenn Schweizer Waffen in Kriegsgebieten landen, sagt Wirtschaftsminister Johann Schneider-Ammann gegenüber der «SonntagsZeitung».



Okay... wenn es inakzeptabel ist, dass Schweizer Waffen im Krieg eingesetzt werden, weshalb exportiert man sie dann? 1/5


----------



## Klos1 (8. Juli 2012)

AÖ-Ravenation schrieb:


> Dann kommt nach Bayern, hier ist es NUR(!) heiß...scheißdreck blöder. Ich hasse Hitze.



I kimm doch scho aus Minga. 

Zwar nicht gebührtig, aber inzwischen wohn ich da schon so lange, dass ich mich da komplett heimisch fühle. Am schnellsten hatte ich mich an das geile Bier gewöhnt.


----------



## SkoII (8. Juli 2012)

Wochenende mit purer Langeweile verbracht. 3/5

Das Wetter. 4/5

Auf meiner Hose ist Maschinenöl und ich weiß nicht wie ich es heraus bekomme. 5/5


----------



## Legendary (9. Juli 2012)

Klos schrieb:


> I kimm doch scho aus Minga.
> 
> Zwar nicht gebührtig, aber inzwischen wohn ich da schon so lange, dass ich mich da komplett heimisch fühle. Am schnellsten hatte ich mich an das geile Bier gewöhnt.



Haha, ja das Bier hier ist göttlich.  


Augustiner!   

Daraus schließe ich, dass du auch keine Hitze magst, hier in Bayern ist es meistens zur Sommerzeit einfach nur unangenehm heiß, vor allem in Südostbayern bei uns im Eck.


----------



## EspCap (9. Juli 2012)

Dass einige Leute trotz Abitur anscheinend nicht über die Reife eines Unterstufenschülers rausgekommen sind - 3/5 
Bei uns war es zum Glück nicht ganz so schlimm, bei Nachbarschulen war dagegen ein bisschen mehr los... http://goo.gl/lq4wd


----------



## Saji (9. Juli 2012)

AÖ-Ravenation schrieb:


> Haha, ja das Bier hier ist göttlich.
> 
> 
> Augustiner!
> ...



Naja, zur Zeit meldet der Chiemgau eher wechselhaftes Wetter mit der Tendenz zu Gewittern. So viele Gewitter in so wenigen Tagen habe ich auch selten erlebt. ^^

Mich regt auf, dass ich mich nicht entscheiden kann. Soll ich Tera weiterspielen, zu TSW wechseln oder gar zu WoW oder SWTOR zurückkehren? Irgendwie blöd... 3/5


----------



## loocypher (9. Juli 2012)

Im Moment rege ich mich übelst drüber auf, dass ich ne Doppelschicht machen muss, da sich wieder mal der Nachtdienst kurzfristig krankgemeldet hat!!!!!
Kleines Team, kein Ersatz 	100/100


----------



## Konov (9. Juli 2012)

EspCap schrieb:


> Dass einige Leute trotz Abitur anscheinend nicht über die Reife eines Unterstufenschülers rausgekommen sind - 3/5
> Bei uns war es zum Glück nicht ganz so schlimm, bei Nachbarschulen war dagegen ein bisschen mehr los... http://goo.gl/lq4wd



LOL
Manche Schüler sind aber offenbar echt so dumm... ich mein, als ich 18 / 19 war, fand ich sowas vielleicht auch noch ganz witzig.
Bin froh dass mir der ganze Rotz erspart geblieben ist. Ich war weder beim Abiball noch bei der zeugnisausgabe.... habs mir heute erst abgeholt und bin glücklich


----------



## Tilbie (9. Juli 2012)

EspCap schrieb:


> Dass einige Leute trotz Abitur anscheinend nicht über die Reife eines Unterstufenschülers rausgekommen sind - 3/5
> Bei uns war es zum Glück nicht ganz so schlimm, bei Nachbarschulen war dagegen ein bisschen mehr los... http://goo.gl/lq4wd



Oha, auf meiner Schule würde sich so etwas niemand trauen. Und Abitur sagt eig. nichts über Reife oder sogar Intelligenz aus (Obwohl ich meins auch in 2 Jahren mache).


----------



## Hordlerkiller (9. Juli 2012)

Das sony warscheinlich doch nicht zu gamescom kommt laut gamesnews 60/5 und hab heute beim chef wegen urlaub für 16-17.8 angefragt vor 8 h und news 5h  das ätzt steht zwar (?) im text  aber schon angst


----------



## heinzelmännchen (9. Juli 2012)

zum Thema Abitur und Intelligenz/Allgemeinbildung:

Nen Kumpel hat vor ein, zwei Jahren zwei Kumpels gefragt - aus Scherz - warum Weihnachten gefeiert wird.

Beide meinten: "Da wurde doch Jesus gekreuzigt!" 

das meinten die ernst und mussten erstmal aufgeklärt werden.

Und das, obwohl beide eigentlich nicht auf den Kopf gefallen sind. Immerhin haben sich alle anderen Anwesenden köstlich amüsiert 



BTT: Straßensperrung, sodass mein Plan, mitm Auto zur Uni zu fahren, um pünktlich zur Prüfung zu sein nicht funktioniert. Da muss ich nun 1 Stunde eher mitm Zug losfahren.
Und das nur, weil ich der Bahn und ihrer Pünktlichkeit misstraue..... (erst vor zwei Wochen, Durchsage am Bhf: "Dieser Zug fällt heute ersatzlos aus." -.-)


----------



## M1ghtymage (9. Juli 2012)

EspCap schrieb:


> Dass einige Leute trotz Abitur anscheinend nicht über die Reife eines Unterstufenschülers rausgekommen sind - 3/5
> Bei uns war es zum Glück nicht ganz so schlimm, bei Nachbarschulen war dagegen ein bisschen mehr los... http://goo.gl/lq4wd



Anonym haha. Bei uns stehen im Abibuch die Namen bei den Kommentaren, und es kam erst nach dem Abiball raus


----------



## EspCap (9. Juli 2012)

M1ghtymage schrieb:


> Anonym haha. Bei uns stehen im Abibuch die Namen bei den Kommentaren, und es kam erst nach dem Abiball raus



In der Abizeitung haben wir kaum Kommentare, die auf die Lehrer zielen. Dafür haben "wir" (wer den Artikel geschrieben hat weiß keiner so genau) die ganze OS1 (also die Jahrgangsstufe unter uns) beleidigt, yay 
Allerdings hatten wir am Abiball eine Rede, in der relativ unlustig über einen einzelnen Lehrer hergezogen wurde (der auch nicht anwesend war). Aber naja, jetzt isses vorbei.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (10. Juli 2012)

Die ganze Nacht am brechen gewesen und jetzt auch noch.. 5/5


----------



## Konov (10. Juli 2012)

Sozialinkompatibel schrieb:


> Die ganze Nacht am brechen gewesen und jetzt auch noch.. 5/5



Gute Besserung!


----------



## HitotsuSatori (10. Juli 2012)

EspCap schrieb:


> In der Abizeitung haben wir kaum Kommentare, die auf die Lehrer zielen.



War bei uns auch so. Leider ist unsere Abizeitung trotzdem peinlich, weil sie von drei kompletten Volldeppen verfasst wurde, die nicht ansatzweise die deutsche Rechtschreibung beherrschen und jedes Angebot für Korrekturlesen in den Wind geschlagen haben. Ich sehe ein, dass manche Leute Probleme mit Rechtschreibung/Grammatik haben. Dann sollen sie sich aber auch helfen oder das einfach andere Leute machen lassen.

was mich aufregt: massiv stinkende Leute in Straßenbahnen 20/5


----------



## Numbe (10. Juli 2012)

Rückenschmerzen. 10/5  

Bald ists vorbei, bis Freitag noch...- Dann endlich Ruhe. (Und keinen so behinderten Platz mehr.)

Diese ganzen 'möchtegern'-Datenschützer und Foren-Anwälte, welche irgendwie immer erst dann aus ihren Löchern kommen, wenn Rechtslagen durch die Medien gepusht werden.   /5


----------



## aufgeraucht (10. Juli 2012)

Numbe schrieb:


> Diese ganzen 'möchtegern'-Datenschützer und Foren-Anwälte, welche irgendwie immer erst dann aus ihren Löchern kommen, wenn Rechtslagen durch die Medien gepusht werden.   /5



Stimmt! Wäre ja noch schöner, wenn jeder dazu eine eigene Meinung hat.
Entweder man weiß es als Erster, bevor die Presse davon Wind bekommt - dazu empfiehlt sich die tägliche Lektüre von Parlamentsdokumenten - oder man hält einfach mal die Fresse.

Ich schlage vor, der BILD-Zeitung wird das ausschließliche Recht auf Meinungsbildung zugesprochen und die 'Möchtegerns' halten die Klappe.

/ironie off


----------



## zoizz (10. Juli 2012)

Morgen gehts mit Prüfungen weiter. Extra eine Woche Urlaub durchgeboxt. Und was passiert gestern. Meine erste Erkältung seit gut 5 Jahren (ich mein eine richtige Erkältung, eine Todeserkältung). Gestern noch nen Termin mit 3,5h Autofahrt wahr genommen, und seitdem nur noch am schleimen und schlafen. 
Prüfungsvorbereitung? *rotz*


8/5


----------



## Numbe (10. Juli 2012)

aufgeraucht schrieb:


> Stimmt! Wäre ja noch schöner, wenn jeder dazu eine eigene Meinung hat.



Eine freie Meinung ist aber kein Grund um mit teilweise irreführendem und schlichtweg falschem  Halbwissen um sich zu werfen.


----------



## Klos1 (10. Juli 2012)

Saji schrieb:


> Mich regt auf, dass ich mich nicht entscheiden kann. Soll ich Tera weiterspielen, zu TSW wechseln oder gar zu WoW oder SWTOR zurückkehren? Irgendwie blöd... 3/5



Genau diese Überlegung hatte ich kürzlich auch. TSW hab ich bei nen Kumpel mal kurz angespielt. Liebe auf den ersten Blick war es bei mir nicht gerade. Ich werde mit dem Setting nicht warm.
Für viele andere Spiele würde es super passen, im Rahmen eines MMO's kann ich dem nicht viel abgewinnen. Aber gut - Geschmackssache.

In SWToR fehlt mir auch als absoluter Star Wars - Fan einfach zuviel, um zumindest in nächster Zeit eine Rückkehr in Betracht zu ziehen. Was Wow angeht, bin ich eh satt.

Mein letztendlicher Entschluss ist nun, dass ich GW2 spiele und mir auf jedenfall die Rift-Erweiterung anschauen werde. Und dann mal weitersehen. ArcheAge bleibt für mich weiterhin ein Kandidat und auch TESO werde ich im Auge behalten. Aber bei beiden letztgenannten fließt wohl eh noch ne Menge Wasser den Bach runter, bis es zu einem Release kommt.



AÖ-Ravenation schrieb:


> Haha, ja das Bier hier ist göttlich.
> 
> 
> Augustiner!
> ...



Nein, ich bin ein absoutes Sonnenkind. Es müssen zwar keine 40 Grad sein, so wie derzeit in den USA, aber mein Wunschklima geht schon eher so in Richtung wenig Regen und viel Sonne.
30° dürfen es da dann auch ruhig sein. Und das gerne auch über einen langen Zeitraum von 4-5 Monaten. Und der Winter wäre bei mir dann etwas zwischen 15-25°. Schnee und Eis brauch ich überhaupt nicht. Am angenehmsten wäre es mir, wenn ich dann noch am Meer wohnen würde. Etwas schöneres kann ich mir - sowohl vom Klima als auch generell - sowieso nicht vorstellen.
Natürlich unter der Berücksichtigung, dass ich weiterhin nicht irgendwo auf dem Bau arbeite, sondern in einem klimatisierten Büro sitze, wie es auch jetzt schon der Fall ist.
Denn das Hitze für bestimmte Tätigkeitsbereiche übelster Horror sein kann, ist für mich sehr gut vorstellbar.


----------



## aufgeraucht (10. Juli 2012)

Numbe schrieb:


> Eine freie Meinung ist aber kein Grund um mit teilweise irreführendem und schlichtweg falschem  Halbwissen um sich zu werfen.



Dann hab ich dich falsch verstanden.
"_immer erst dann_" - klang für mich wie 'wach früher auf oder halt die Klappe'.

"Irreführend und schlichtweg falsch" - jetzt hab ich verstanden, was du meinst. Ja, das kann nerven. Manchmal liegt es vielleicht nur daran, dass nicht alle darüber einig sind, was das *richtige* (Halb)wissen ist.

(und in Bezug auf meine Sig: überspitzt, ironisch und nicht wortwörtlich zu nehmen) 


Edit: was mich aufregt
Wollte zu Kopierdrucker und nen Ausdruck holen. Erst beim Abteilungsleiterzimmer fiel mir auf, dass ich zuweit gelatscht bin. Ok, damit es nicht umsonst war, an den Fressautomaten. Plötzlich steh ich Gummibärchen kauend wieder vor meinem Büro - ohne den Ausdruck geholt zu haben. Wieder zurück zum Drucker .. 'Drucker defekt'-Zettel auf dem Teil -.- Also wieder ins Büro und Druckauftrag an einen anderen Drucker schicken.
Nach ca. 500m Gelatsche und eine Tüte Gummibären hatte ich dann mein ausgedrucktes Blatt.
4/5


----------



## SkoII (10. Juli 2012)

Ich habe dieses Jahr noch zu wenig Urlaubstage übrig. -.-  5/5


----------



## BloodyEyeX (10. Juli 2012)

Langeweile. Bis mein neuer Rechner da ist kann ich nichts mehr spielen.

Was solll ich bloß machen. ^^


----------



## painschkes (10. Juli 2012)

_ANTWORTE MIR IM "WAS FREUT EUCH"-THREAD! ODER PER PM!

---

@Topic : 

Das BloodyEyeX mir nicht antwortet 0.1/5

-.-_


----------



## BloodyEyeX (10. Juli 2012)

sry hab grad darklegacy comics gelesen. *duck*


----------



## Numbe (11. Juli 2012)

aufgeraucht schrieb:


> Dann hab ich dich falsch verstanden.
> "_immer erst dann_" - klang für mich wie 'wach früher auf oder halt die Klappe'.
> 
> "Irreführend und schlichtweg falsch" - jetzt hab ich verstanden, was du meinst. Ja, das kann nerven. Manchmal liegt es vielleicht nur daran, dass nicht alle darüber einig sind, was das *richtige* (Halb)wissen ist.
> ...



Mhm. Ja, war eher auf jene bezogen, die sofort die Paragraphen-Keule rausholen, ohne zu wissen, was sie überhaupt schreiben. *g*


----------



## LarsW (11. Juli 2012)

Seit gestern total erkältet und jetzt auf der Arbeit sitzen,obwohl nichts zu tun ist! 5/5


----------



## Selor Kiith (11. Juli 2012)

Gah meine XBox hat mein Fallout: NV gefressen... Menü startet usw. aber wenn ich etwas laden will speiht sie mir ein "Disk kann nicht gelesen werden" entgegen 5/5


----------



## Murfy (11. Juli 2012)

Fenster auf = es ist kalt. Fenster zu = die Luft im Raum wird unangenehmt... 3/5...

mfg


----------



## zoizz (11. Juli 2012)

Murfy schrieb:


> Fenster auf = es ist kalt. Fenster zu = die Luft im Raum wird unangenehmt... 3/5...
> 
> mfg



add: die Luft ist unangenehm, aber Fenster auf ist nicht wegen waagerechtem Regen ....4/5


----------



## tear_jerker (11. Juli 2012)

das 20000 Zeichen researchpaper das ich schreiben muss. das ist garnicht mal viel aber die Motivation ist nach 10000 geschriebenen zeichen einfach nicht mehr da >.< 575


----------



## SkoII (11. Juli 2012)

Mein Kaffee ist mir vorhin runtergefallen.   10/5


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (12. Juli 2012)

Das es mir gestern wieder relativ gut ging und ich heute wieder fast sterbe vor Schmerzen, grml.
Das blöde Kotzen (13x o.O) hat meine Speiseröhre verätzt und ist jetzt total entzündet.

KRANK SEIN 5/5 und das in den Ferien gerade nochmal 5/5!


----------



## Konov (12. Juli 2012)

Alles und noch vieeeeeeeeeeeeeeel mehr 5/5


----------



## Alux (12. Juli 2012)

Sozialinkompatibel schrieb:


> Das es mir gestern wieder relativ gut ging und ich heute wieder fast sterbe vor Schmerzen, grml.
> Das blöde Kotzen (13x o.O) hat meine Speiseröhre verätzt und ist jetzt total entzündet.
> 
> KRANK SEIN 5/5 und das in den Ferien gerade nochmal 5/5!



Was hast denn gemacht das der Magen so oft rebeliert?
Wünsch dir jedenfalls ne gute Besserung


@Topic  genug zu tun aber ich kann mich ums verrecken nicht motivieren das Zeug aufzuarbeiten 5/5

Edit: Chefsessel is hin 3/5, nur 3 weil ich noch darin sitzen kann soalnge ich mich nicht zurüklehne

Und zählt es als Rückwärtssalto wenn die Lehne weggbricht und man rückwärts runter rollt?


----------



## Reflox (12. Juli 2012)

Mein Bruder diese Intelligenzbestie 5/5

Der Chef des Arbeitsplatzes hat vorhin angerufen. Mein Bruder hat das Telefon abgenommen und es zu mir weitergegeben. Jetzt hat der Sack abgelehnt und ich steh ohne Lehrstelle da. Voll geil, 2 Tage vor den Ferien. Da ich meinen Eltern die Ferien nicht versauen wollte, hatte ich vor es erst nach den Ferien zu sagen. Jetzt ging dieser Volltrottel meinen Eltern petzen, dass der angerufen hat. Ich habe mich rausgeredet dass ein Kumpel von mir, mit ähnlich klingendem Namen angerufen hätte, um mich für nächste WOche zu ner Party einzuladen. Mein _*13 Jahre alter*_ Bruder hat unter Tränen und gekreische mir dazwischen geschrien, es wäre der Chef gewesen und ich sei doch ein dreckiger Lügner.

Da muss ich mich fragen, wie blöd ein Mensch sein kann, dass er das Finger-vor-den-Mund-halten Zeichen + die Tatsache, dass ich das Gespräch mit dem Chef abstreite, nicht als "Halt den Mund ich will nichts darüber sagen" versteht.


----------



## Murfy (12. Juli 2012)

Reflox schrieb:


> Mein Bruder diese Intelligenzbestie 5/5
> 
> Der Chef des Arbeitsplatzes hat vorhin angerufen. Mein Bruder hat das Telefon abgenommen und es zu mir weitergegeben. Jetzt hat der Sack abgelehnt und ich steh ohne Lehrstelle da. Voll geil, 2 Tage vor den Ferien. Da ich meinen Eltern die Ferien nicht versauen wollte, hatte ich vor es erst nach den Ferien zu sagen. Jetzt ging dieser Volltrottel meinen Eltern petzen, dass der angerufen hat. Ich habe mich rausgeredet dass ein Kumpel von mir, mit ähnlich klingendem Namen angerufen hätte, um mich für nächste WOche zu ner Party einzuladen. Mein _*13 Jahre alter*_ Bruder hat unter Tränen und gekreische mir dazwischen geschrien, es wäre der Chef gewesen und ich sei doch ein dreckiger Lügner.
> 
> Da muss ich mich fragen, wie blöd ein Mensch sein kann, dass er das Finger-vor-den-Mund-halten Zeichen + die Tatsache, dass ich das Gespräch mit dem Chef abstreite, nicht als "Halt den Mund ich will nichts darüber sagen" versteht.



Petzen mag keiner... aber den großen Bruder ohne guten Grund verpetzen?
Also wenn ihr nicht gerade eine Hass-Beziehung zueinander habt, würde ich sagen, der kleine ist erstmal unten durch.

Meine kleine Schwester (8) hat schon oft heulend vor meiner Ma gestanden und gemeint ich hätte sie geschlagen und ich schwöre bei meinem PC, ich habe das noch nie getan, ich habe sie lediglich weggeschickt weil sie genervt hat.

Kleine Geschwister können manchmal ziemlich doof sein.

mfg


----------



## Reflox (12. Juli 2012)

Murfy schrieb:


> Petzen mag keiner... aber den großen Bruder ohne guten Grund verpetzen?
> Also wenn ihr nicht gerade eine Hass-Beziehung zueinander habt, würde ich sagen, der kleine ist erstmal unten durch.
> 
> Kleine Geschwister können manchmal ziemlich doof sein.
> ...



Der verpetzt mich immer. Damit er schön im Glanz stehen kann. Auch hält er sich für was besseres und er muss immer recht haben. Schön finde ich auch, dass er bei anderen Leuten das Opfer spielt. Ich bin immer der grosse Böse. Er provoziert mich dauernd, und wenn ich dann ein paar mal zurückpiekse, mit ganz harmlosen Dingen, fängt er an zu heulen. Und keine Sau glaubt mir, wie er in Wahrheit ist. Er beleidigt mich dauernd aufs härteste, leider gebe ich da keinen F*ck drauf. Er ist verdammt arrogant, kommandiert mich herum und alles. Wir setzen uns an den Tisch, die Flasche Wasser ist leer, "BASTI HOL WASSER!" Sag ich mal, "Ich war die letzten paar mal dran. Hol du eine Flasche." schreit er gleich wieder "DU BIST NICHT MEIN BOSS!" und fängt an zu heulen. Wenn ihn was nervt, hör ich gleich auf damit. Wenn ich sage, es nerve mich, kommt die bekannte Reaktion "DU BIST NICHT MEIN BOSS!"


----------



## Murfy (12. Juli 2012)

Reflox schrieb:


> Der verpetzt mich immer. Damit er schön im Glanz stehen kann. Auch hält er sich für was besseres und er muss immer recht haben. Schön finde ich auch, dass er bei anderen Leuten das Opfer spielt. Ich bin immer der grosse Böse. Er provoziert mich dauernd, und wenn ich dann ein paar mal zurückpiekse, mit ganz harmlosen Dingen, fängt er an zu heulen. Und keine Sau glaubt mir, wie er in Wahrheit ist. Er beleidigt mich dauernd aufs härteste, leider gebe ich da keinen F*ck drauf. Er ist verdammt arrogant, kommandiert mich herum und alles. Wir setzen uns an den Tisch, die Flasche Wasser ist leer, "BASTI HOL WASSER!" Sag ich mal, "Ich war die letzten paar mal dran. Hol du eine Flasche." schreit er gleich wieder "DU BIST NICHT MEIN BOSS!" und fängt an zu heulen. Wenn ihn was nervt, hör ich gleich auf damit. Wenn ich sage, es nerve mich, kommt die bekannte Reaktion "DU BIST NICHT MEIN BOSS!"



Oh man. 
Gehen deine Eltern so lasch mit ihm um oder wie?

Meine kleine Schwester ist teilweise schon aufmüpfich, aber wenn ich laut werde beruhigt die sich.
Bei deinem Bruder klingt es eher danach als müsste ich dem mehrfach eine brettern damit der versteht was Respekt ist...

Ich kenn dich nicht und weiß nicht wie ich dich einschätzen würde (Assi oder cool drauf ), aber vor älteren Leuten hat man einfach Respekt... leider haben das die Kinder heutzutage nicht und inder Schule wird dies wohl auch nicht beigebracht...

mfg


----------



## Reflox (12. Juli 2012)

Murfy schrieb:


> Ich kenn dich nicht und weiß nicht wie ich dich einschätzen würde (Assi oder cool drauf ), aber vor älteren Leuten hat man einfach Respekt... leider haben das die Kinder heutzutage nicht und inder Schule wird dies wohl auch nicht beigebracht...



Naja ich bin normalerweise ziemlich chillig, ausser er treibst einfach wiedermal zu weit. Meine Eltern nehmen ihn eigentlich gut ran, der Fehler ist einfach, dass sie uns immer beide anschnauzen/bestrafen. In der Schule ist der halt einfach ein totales Opfer, und ich weiss das. Der benimmt sich einfach viel zu arrogant und fängt immer an gleich zu heulen. Dazu kommt noch, dass er Justin Bieber hört. Wenn man sich so benimmt muss man sich echt nicht wundern warum einen die Leute nicht mögen. Und er kapiert das irgendwie gar nicht und lässt halt alles an mir aus.


----------



## Murfy (12. Juli 2012)

Reflox schrieb:


> Naja ich bin normalerweise ziemlich chillig, ausser er treibst einfach wiedermal zu weit. Meine Eltern nehmen ihn eigentlich gut ran, der Fehler ist einfach, dass sie uns immer beide anschnauzen/bestrafen. In der Schule ist der halt einfach ein totales Opfer, und ich weiss das. Der benimmt sich einfach viel zu arrogant und fängt immer an gleich zu heulen. Dazu kommt noch, dass er Justin Bieber hört. Wenn man sich so benimmt muss man sich echt nicht wundern warum einen die Leute nicht mögen. Und er kapiert das irgendwie gar nicht und lässt halt alles an mir aus.



Arrogant, hört Justin Bieber?... Oh man... diese Sorte ist auf jedenfall sehr verhasst.
Arrogante Menschen mag sowieso niemand. Aber da kann man nur hoffen dass es sich ändert, manche Leute entwickeln sich später zu richtig netten Menschen.

mfg


----------



## aufgeraucht (12. Juli 2012)

..


----------



## HitotsuSatori (12. Juli 2012)

Nach dem, was hier zu lesen ist, bin ich froh, Einzelkind zu sein. ^^

was mich aufregt: Das Eis ist alle!


----------



## H2OTest (12. Juli 2012)

Reflox schrieb:


> Naja ich bin normalerweise ziemlich chillig, ausser er treibst einfach wiedermal zu weit. Meine Eltern nehmen ihn eigentlich gut ran, der Fehler ist einfach, dass sie uns immer beide anschnauzen/bestrafen. In der Schule ist der halt einfach ein totales Opfer, und ich weiss das. Der benimmt sich einfach viel zu arrogant und fängt immer an gleich zu heulen. Dazu kommt noch, dass er Justin Bieber hört. Wenn man sich so benimmt muss man sich echt nicht wundern warum einen die Leute nicht mögen. Und er kapiert das irgendwie gar nicht und lässt halt alles an mir aus.



Haha der letzte der mich geärgert hat ( kleine Kinder auf der Schule ) fand das nicht lustig eine Pause lang kopfüber zu hängen


----------



## Magogan (12. Juli 2012)

Murfy schrieb:


> Arrogant, hört Justin Bieber?... Oh man... diese Sorte ist auf jedenfall sehr verhasst.
> Arrogante Menschen mag sowieso niemand. Aber da kann man nur hoffen dass es sich ändert, manche Leute entwickeln sich später zu richtig netten Menschen.
> 
> mfg


Justin Bieber zu hören ist das Schlimmere von beiden ...


----------



## Alux (12. Juli 2012)

HitotsuSatori schrieb:


> Nach dem, was hier zu lesen ist, bin ich froh, Einzelkind zu sein. ^^
> 
> was mich aufregt: Das Eis ist alle!



Das unterschreib ich auch gleich mal mit nem Tropfen Blut, es leben die Einzelkinder

@Reflox Hast schon versucht ihn zu ignorieren? Meine kleiner Cousin hatte da auch mal so Phase wo er immer so rumgejammert und getheatert hat damit er im Rampenlicht ist. Haben das dann einfach immer ignoriert und sind nicht drauf eingegangen und so ist die Phase vorüber. Jetzt kommt er grad in ne Phase wo er mich dauernd anmault, irgendwie find ichs lustig. Das einzige was ich aber nicht lustig find und meine anderen Cousins (19 und 22) auch nicht, ist das er in Ego-Shootern besser ist als wir 3 zusammen


----------



## Reflox (12. Juli 2012)

Alux schrieb:


> @Reflox Hast schon versucht ihn zu ignorieren? Meine kleiner Cousin hatte da auch mal so Phase wo er immer so rumgejammert und getheatert hat damit er im Rampenlicht ist. Haben das dann einfach immer ignoriert und sind nicht drauf eingegangen und so ist die Phase vorüber. Jetzt kommt er grad in ne Phase wo er mich dauernd anmault, irgendwie find ichs lustig. Das einzige was ich aber nicht lustig find und meine anderen Cousins (19 und 22) auch nicht, ist das er in Ego-Shootern besser ist als wir 3 zusammen



Oh, diese Phase dauert jetzt schon etwa 8 Jahre. Ignorieren hilft da leider nicht viel.


----------



## Murfy (12. Juli 2012)

Das das ganze hin und her mit dem DSL-Tarif-Wechsel einfach nicht gescheit laufen will...

Erst geht der Wechsel nicht -> frühzeitige Kündigung wird möglich gemacht.
Dann kann man die Rufnummer nicht auswählen da sie angeblich noch an einen DSL-Anschluss geknüpft ist -> wir sollen warten bis die Kündigung in Kraft tritt und es 10 Tag danach nochmal versuchen.
12 Tage sind um und der Fehler ist immernoch da... -_- 5/5

Garkeine Lust mehr da anzurufen, einfach eine Mail geschrieben und jetzt warte ich auf eine Antwort.

mfg


----------



## Aun (13. Juli 2012)

arm diablo inferno... kein bock mehr..... boar ey. was man normal erntet geht in 6 fachem an rep raus....


----------



## LarsW (13. Juli 2012)

@Reflox:
Ich bin zwar Einzelkind,aber..direkt mal eine Schelle zimmern,würde ich dem kleinen Sack.
Irgendwann muss er´s halt mal kapieren!Und warum sollte sein Verhalten in der Schule,privat besser funktionieren?

Tante Edith:
Bin immer noch erkältet.. :/ 4/5


----------



## heinzelmännchen (13. Juli 2012)

Schnupfen  


Das blöde Wetter kann sich auch nicht entscheiden, was es will...... -.-

kalt/warm/kalt und Regen/warm/kalt und windig/Regen GNARGHGHGHGH 4/5


----------



## Kamsi (13. Juli 2012)

facebook idioten 

ein freund schrieb arabisches text was übersetzt schönes leben heisst freund 1 schreibt drunter dschihad - ich dadrunter nicht jeder arabisch text ist eine terrorandrohung und dann die selbe person du bist selbstmord bedroht - naja erstmal spam und an facebook gemeldet.

geboren 1991 der dschidhad poster schlimm die jugendlichen


----------



## aufgeraucht (14. Juli 2012)

War gerade auf der Homepage eines Musikers, der _seine Songs_ ausdrücklich _*lizenzfrei *und kostenlos_ anbietet, da ich was für ein Video brauchte.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und was muss ich beim Durchklicken seiner Songs, die einfach nur mit bunten Equalizer-Klötzchen bebildert sind - sehen?



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das ist einfach nur unglaublich.


----------



## BloodyEyeX (14. Juli 2012)

Sollange das Video unter einer Creative Commons Lizenz steht darf die Gema es nicht sperren.
Wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe darf die Gema nur Videos/Songs mit dem "normalen Urheberrecht" sperren.


Beispiel


----------



## Selor Kiith (15. Juli 2012)

Gah... kann schon wieder kaum ausm Zimmer raus, da zuviel freier Raum hinter mir, vor mir, um mich herum... Panik... grrr... 5/5

Edit: Nicht zu vergessen, offene Türen hinter meinem Rücken...




Entweder bin ich grad dumm oder das durchstreichen geht nicht mehr O_o


----------



## Saji (15. Juli 2012)

Selor schrieb:


> Gah... kann schon wieder kaum ausm Zimmer raus, da zuviel freier Raum hinter mir, vor mir, um mich herum... Panik... grrr... 5/5
> 
> Edit: Nicht zu vergessen, offene Türen hinter meinem Rücken...
> 
> ...



Agoraphobie? :O

Durchstreichen geht prima!


----------



## Selor Kiith (15. Juli 2012)

Okay ich bin doof...

Naja... wenn Phobie dann eher eine Nyctophobie gepaart mit einer überaktiven Vorstellungskraft und einen Unterbewusstsein, welches sich vollständig darauf versteift hat mich zu jeder Zeit in Panik zu versetzen... vielleicht sollte ich noch erwähnen, dass ich auch gänzlich allein bin...

Edit: Wenn Diskussionsbedarf, dann sollten wir in den Nachtschwärmer schleichen...
P.S.: Jetzt muss ich auch noch aufs Klo... 5/5


----------



## Aun (15. Juli 2012)

also zur gema zeige ich atm nur das FU meme. ich habe keine probleme mit geblockten videos auf yt in deutschland. alles eine sache des suchens.
(per pn geb ich info)


----------



## aufgeraucht (15. Juli 2012)

Aun schrieb:


> also zur gema zeige ich atm nur das FU meme. ich habe keine probleme mit geblockten videos auf yt in deutschland. alles eine sache des suchens.
> (per pn geb ich info)



Geht ja auch gar nicht drum, geblockte Videos zu schauen, mich stört dieses willkürliche Gesperre.

Dieser Typ aus Wisconsin, USA hat seine Seite _eigens dafür eingerichtet_, damit Leute seine Musik kostenlos ohne lizenzrechliche Einschränkungen herunterladen und für ihre Videos oder Projekte nutzen können. Das macht es so komplett absurd.


----------



## iShock (15. Juli 2012)

nächste woche sind meine arbeitszeiten für den a.... -.-

Wer will denn von 14:00-24:00 arbeiten und am nächsten tag gleich nochma -_-  5/5


----------



## Merianna (15. Juli 2012)

übelst Magenkrämpfe und keine Ahnung wieso 5/5


----------



## Alux (15. Juli 2012)

iShock schrieb:


> nächste woche sind meine arbeitszeiten für den a.... -.-
> 
> Wer will denn von 14:00-24:00 arbeiten und am nächsten tag gleich nochma -_-  5/5



Unser Druid Heal arbeitet Montag - Samstag jedesmal 2:30-10:30 da is der komplette Tag durcheinander geschmissen, bei dir gehts doch noch, so bis 8 dann pennen und dann is eh Freizeit bis 14^^


----------



## tear_jerker (15. Juli 2012)

aufgeraucht schrieb:


> Geht ja auch gar nicht drum, geblockte Videos zu schauen, mich stört dieses willkürliche Gesperre.
> 
> Dieser Typ aus Wisconsin, USA hat seine Seite _eigens dafür eingerichtet_, damit Leute seine Musik kostenlos ohne lizenzrechliche Einschränkungen herunterladen und für ihre Videos oder Projekte nutzen können. Das macht es so komplett absurd.



wobei man fairerweise festellen muss das youtube die dinger blockt


----------



## iShock (15. Juli 2012)

dayz grad - das einen auch jeder arsch angreifen muss -.- 

da bin ich schon auf 2k runter und dann kommt so ein axtheini in den supermarkt und rammt die mir von hinten rein -_-*  3/5


----------



## HitotsuSatori (15. Juli 2012)

Morgen zwei Klausuren. 100/5


----------



## Olliruh (15. Juli 2012)

Muskelfaserriss,Blasenentzündung,Mittelohrentzündung 5/5


----------



## Kamsi (15. Juli 2012)

wtf - was haste getrieben das du sowas bekommst ?

warste auf ner wilden feier/festival ?

jedenfalls gute besserung - gegen die blasenentzündung hilfe nen wärmekissen - mittelohr muss abheilen darf kein wasser ran und hoffe der riss verheilt von allein


----------



## Olliruh (15. Juli 2012)

Danke,naja ich war auf Helgoland & hab wegen dem Muskelfaserriss starke Schmerzmittel bekommen die dann dazu geführt haben das ich die Schmerzen einer Mittelohr/Blasenentzündung nicht mehr mit bekommen haben. Dazu kommt noch das tägliche schwimmen gehen in der 14°C warmen Nordsee & generell nur in kurzer Hose rumlaufen & joa da kommt sowas schneller zustande als man denkt.


----------



## Konov (15. Juli 2012)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Danke,naja ich war auf Helgoland & hab wegen dem Muskelfaserriss starke Schmerzmittel bekommen die dann dazu geführt haben das ich die Schmerzen einer Mittelohr/Blasenentzündung nicht mehr mit bekommen haben. Dazu kommt noch das tägliche schwimmen gehen in der 14°C warmen Nordsee & generell nur in kurzer Hose rumlaufen & joa da kommt sowas schneller zustande als man denkt.



Aber mal ehrlich das hätte man sich doch auch so denken können.... war da kein Erwachsener dabei, der aufgepasst hat?? ^^


----------



## Aun (15. Juli 2012)

bwahahaha wie sich die minderjährigen buffies im allg. selber dast umbringen... owei. ihr armen.
hoffe doch ihr lernt aus dem scheiss


----------



## Olliruh (15. Juli 2012)

Doch Papa war dabei aber da noch nie jemand aus unserer Familie eine Mittelohrentzündung hatte und wir eigentlich jedes Jahr an die Nordsee fahren ,hat er nicht dran gedacht


----------



## painschkes (15. Juli 2012)

_- Mir ist kalt
- Immernoch kein Spiel was mich interessiert (egal ob SP oder MP)
- Mir ist kalt
- Handy muss (trotz vollem WLAN-Empfang) bei Youtube buffern
- Mir ist kalt

Achja..mir ist kalt.

Gute Nacht _


----------



## Saji (16. Juli 2012)

painschkes schrieb:


> _- Mir ist kalt
> - Immernoch kein Spiel was mich interessiert (egal ob SP oder MP)
> - Mir ist kalt
> - Handy muss (trotz vollem WLAN-Empfang) bei Youtube buffern
> ...



Kann es sein das dir kalt ist?


----------



## Aun (16. Juli 2012)

hmmm:
mir ist warm,
mit mir kann man mp spielen (halo?) ^^^,
mir ist noch wärmer,
ich hab keinen yt buffer,
mir ist kochend warm.

achja.. mir ist verdammt nochmal warm...... fucking wetter.


bye leutz


----------



## SkoII (16. Juli 2012)

Die Zeit bis Dawnguard oder GW2 released wird bin ich ziemlich Spiele-los. 3/5

1. Tag bei der Bundeswehr ist erst am 1. April! 2013 5/5

Dass ich rauche! 100/5 (aufhören ist angesagt)


----------



## M1ghtymage (16. Juli 2012)

Mein Hund ist krank -> deshalb bin ich auch krank 5/5


----------



## ego1899 (16. Juli 2012)

Eben gemerkt das mein Battle.net Account gehackt wurde und mein ganzes Zeug weg ist.

1/5

Regt mich irgendwie gar nich so auf wie ich immer dachte das es das tun würde. Wahrscheinlich weil ich mit D3 eigentlich sowieso schon ziemlich abgeschlossen habe...


----------



## Tilbie (17. Juli 2012)

Den heutigen Schultag hätte ich mir klämmen können.
Naja, nu is zu spät. 3/5


----------



## Fremder123 (17. Juli 2012)

Tilbie schrieb:


> Den heutigen Schultag hätte ich mir kl*ä*mmen können.


Nein hättest Du nicht.


----------



## HitotsuSatori (17. Juli 2012)

Morgen die letzte, aber gleichzeitig auch die blödeste Klausur des Semesters. 4/5 Wiederholungstermin, ich komme!


----------



## Ogil (17. Juli 2012)

Vielleicht stand ja heute kein Deutsch-Unterricht auf dem Lehrplan?

Mich regt auf, dass ich bei einem Projekt mal wieder Tage damit zubringe die Fehler der Anderen zu finden und zu beheben - und es am Ende dann wieder heisst "Das ist alles verzoegert weil Ogil so lang gebraucht hat..." 4/5


----------



## Tilbie (17. Juli 2012)

Fremder123 schrieb:


> Nein hättest Du nicht.



Okay, du hast recht.


----------



## seanbuddha (17. Juli 2012)

Ich hätte auf den Rat meines Vaters am Telefon hören sollen und vor 1,5 Stunden schon aufstehen sollen...mist! 5/5


----------



## zoizz (17. Juli 2012)

HitotsuSatori schrieb:


> Morgen die letzte, aber gleichzeitig auch die blödeste Klausur des Semesters. 4/5 Wiederholungstermin, ich komme!



Bei einer Klausur bin ich auch ganz sicher dabei. Und mein Wiederholungstermin liegt im Januar 2013. Aber hey, Nachprüfung ist nicht schlimm ...


----------



## Xidish (17. Juli 2012)

worüber ich mich aufrege ...

daß gestern bei meiner Freundin dieser Bundestrojaner-Fake auftauchte.
Nix geht mehr. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Allerdings musste ich bei dem Text auch sehr schmunzeln.


----------



## painschkes (17. Juli 2012)

_Ohja..den hatte ich auch mal - 100€ überweisen und gut ist! _


----------



## Xidish (17. Juli 2012)

Wer bei der Story und den Schreibfehlern versucht, den Freischaltcode für 100&#8364; z.B. zu kaufen,
der ... naja ...

Hier das Originalbild von gestern.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das Nervige ist bei dem nur, daß es sofort bei Windows-Start erscheint - und nicht mehr wegklickbar ist.
Das Ding ist auch nicht einfach so entfernbar (zumindest nicht bei meiner Freundin) -
da es bei shell nicht mehr seinen Eigennamen trägt - sondern schon den Namen explorer exe.


----------



## tonygt (17. Juli 2012)

Der sieht zwar erstmal lustig aus is aber richtig übel, kannst den auch nicht im abgesicherten Modus umgehen da geht fast nur neu aufsetzten. Bzw. hab ich es damals bei meinem Vater so gemacht er hatte aber auch keine wichtigen Daten gespeichert seitdem hat er Linux.


----------



## xynlovesit (17. Juli 2012)

Ach, Mac ist doch echt schön, wenn man solche Bilder sieht


----------



## BloodyEyeX (17. Juli 2012)

Kannste wegklicken. Kurz nach Windows Login Strg+Alt+Enf ^.-

Musste nurnoch wissen welche Anwendung den Trojaner auslöst und die dann deaktieren.

Dannach aus der boot-reg löschen. Is n bisschen tricky.


----------



## Xidish (18. Juli 2012)

BloodyEyeX schrieb:


> Kannste wegklicken. Kurz nach Windows Login Strg+Alt+Enf ^.-


Nur blöd, daß der PC gar nicht auf irgendwas beim Start reagiert und das Ding sich auch selbstständig woanders hin kopieren kann.
Und wenn es mit dem Trojaner-Fake (also in diesem Fall ein schädlicher Virus/Trojaner) so einfach wäre - würde ich mich auch nicht aufregen -
und es würde nicht längere Anleitungen zum wirklichen Entfernen geben. 

dazu: Bundespolizei-Trojaner in 10 Schritten entfernen.
10 Schritte, wenn der wirkliche Name im Shell-Eintrag steht.
Wenn er aber, wie bei meiner Freundin, schon explorer.exe heißt, benötigt man eine neue explorer.exe.

Egal ... System wird neu aufgesetzt.
Die wichtigen Daten sind eh auf einer externen Festplatte gespeichert (ist auch scheinbar sauber).

*ps.* 
Es geht hier nicht um den originalen Bundestrojaner (der "nur" spioniert aber wohl einfach aufzuspüren und auszuschalten geht) - 
sondern um ein Fake, was wirklich ein Schädling - ein Virus/Trojaner ist.


----------



## Murfy (18. Juli 2012)

xynlovesit schrieb:


> Ach, Mac ist doch echt schön, wenn man solche Bilder sieht


Abwarten, der Mac wird populärer und bald kursieren da mehr als genug Viren für im Netz. 



Xidish schrieb:


> Nur blöd, daß der PC gar nicht auf irgendwas beim Start reagiert und das Ding sich auch selbstständig woanders hin kopieren kann.
> Und wenn es mit dem Trojaner-Fake (also in diesem Fall ein schädlicher Virus/Trojaner) so einfach wäre - würde ich mich auch nicht aufregen -
> und es würde nicht längere Anleitungen zum wirklichen Entfernen geben.
> 
> ...



Habe das selbe schon 2 mal korrigieren müssen, bei einer Freundin und meiner Mutter. Und einmal hatte den ein Onkel von mir. Keine Ahnung wie die Leute es immer schaffen sich das einzufangen.

Wenn das 10-Schritte-System nicht geht, geh auf die Seite von Avira. Hol dir dort die "Repair-Disc" oder so. Brennst du auf eine CD (falls der Rechner/Laptop ein Laufwerk hat) oder machst damit einen Bootfähigen USB-Stick (falls kein Laufwerk vorhanden ist). dann Bootest du über CD/Stick, lässt das Programm durchlaufen und startest danach den Rechner.
Möglichst ohne Internet und sonstige Verbindungen. 
Dann kannst du alle Daten sichern (nur keine .exe Dateien), also Bilder, Videos, Musik, Dokumente und vielleicht ein paar Saves von Games.
Dann musst du den Rechner nur noch formatieren und neu aufsetzen und darfst dich über einen frisch-aufgesetzten Rechner freuen. 

mfg

EDIT:

Seit geraumer Zeit plagen mich verdammte Kopf/Nacken-Schmerzen. Das ist bei der Arbeit recht nervend und beim aufstehen Morgens nicht sehr hilfreich... Dachte eigentlich dass geht nach einiger Zeit weg... aber wenn es Ende dieser Woche nicht weg ist steht nächste Woche ein Arztbesuch an... 3/5


----------



## HitotsuSatori (18. Juli 2012)

Yeah, die halbe Klausur bestand aus Fragen über Dinge, von denen einige von uns noch nie gehört haben. Der Rest gehörte nicht mal zum Thema. Tolle Klausur! Durchgefallen. 5/5


----------



## Aun (18. Juli 2012)

HitotsuSatori schrieb:


> Yeah, die halbe Klausur bestand aus Fragen über Dinge, von denen einige von uns noch nie gehört haben. Der Rest gehörte nicht mal zum Thema. Tolle Klausur! Durchgefallen. 5/5



und ich dachte schon ich wäre der einzige, dem es heute morgen so ging. ich fühle mit dir. naja noch 1 versuch


----------



## Dominau (18. Juli 2012)

Ahhh, diese scheiß Schule 
Vor Monaten die Bewerbung abgeschickt, gestern kommt der Brief das sie mich zu einem Vorstellungsgespräch einladen möchten
am Freitag. Hätten die nicht voher bescheid geben können? So kurzfristig bei der Arbeit bescheid zu geben ist blöd .. hoffe das es klappt ..
5/5


----------



## ridgeraiser1 (18. Juli 2012)

Das Meldegesetz

Denn das sieht vor das unsere Einwohner Meldeämter unsere Daten hinter unserem Rücken verkaufen könen.
Ohne dass wir was gegen tun können.

Gen Technik
Gen Technik regt mich auch auf.
Denn was man aussetzt kann man nicht mehr einfangen, man zerstört zwangsläufig damit die Grundlage des Lebens indem man in der esenz des Lebens rumfuscht und sie wie GOTT verändert, dazu hat man kein Recht!

ESM Rettungschirm
Bin dagegen dass die EU mit Ihren zwielichtigen Gestalten, die wir nicht gewählt haben, über unser Wohl entscheiden sollen?
In wirklichkeit geht es nur darum dass ein Politiker eine größer Plattform für sich beansprucht.
Ähnlich wie die Sowjet Union oder das Römische Reich waren so wünschen sich Politiker die EU.
Damit sie einen ganzen Kontinent beherrschen können und über die Köpfe von allen entscheiden können.
Vorallem können sie mehr von Interessen Lobbys bezahlt werden, denn der Marktwert wird sich vervielfältigen weil es um einen ganzen Kontinent geht um das dann ein GEsetz entscheided!


----------



## Selor Kiith (18. Juli 2012)

ridgeraiser1 schrieb:


> Gen Technik
> Gen Technik regt mich auch auf.
> Denn was man aussetzt kann man nicht mehr einfangen, man zerstört zwangsläufig damit die Grundlage des Lebens indem man in der esenz des Lebens rumfuscht und sie wie GOTT verändert, dazu hat man kein Recht!


Selor-Tipp 1:


Diverse Bücher und Filme sind *NICHT* repräsentativ in Bezug auf Gentechnik.

Selor-Tipp 2:


Phrasen und Platitüden wie "Dazu hat man kein Recht" und "Wir dürfen nicht Gott spielen" sollten auf mehr als "das ist unmoralisch/unethisch" und/oder überhaupt keine Argumentation beruhen.
Wir sind die Herren und die Schmiede unseres eigenen Schicksals und Grenzen müssen erweitert und verändert werden.


----------



## Alux (18. Juli 2012)

Theoretische Prüfung für Führerschein üben 5/5

Wenn ich die Themengebiete durchübe hab ich immer 85-90% richtig und wenn ich mal ne Simulationsprüfung mach krebs ich bei 40 rum, das kanns doch nicht sein.


----------



## BloodyEyeX (18. Juli 2012)

Monsanto - Mit Gift und Genen

Die Doku ist von Arte und ich denke schon das sie in gewisser Hinsicht repräsentativ ist.

Schließlich arbeiten bei arte Deutsche und Franzosen zusammen und keines von beiden Ländern will sich die Blöße geben eine unwahre Doku zu senden.

Gentechnik hat mit Sicherheit auch einige gute Seiten (siehe diverse TED Talks). Und man sollte auch definitiv weiter in diese Richtung forschen.

Doof nur das Monsanto, als Multinationaler Konzern ~87% (2007) Anbaufläche von genmanipulierten Pflanzen Marktführer ist.

Und wer Multinationale Konzerne mit Sitz in Amerika kennt, kann sich denken das diese die Technologie nicht zum Wohle der Menschen einsetzen, sondern aus reiner Profitgier.


----------



## Kamsi (18. Juli 2012)

steamsummersale die deals werden tag für tag nur noch schlechter


----------



## Saji (18. Juli 2012)

Kamsi schrieb:


> steamsummersale die deals werden tag für tag nur noch schlechter



Und meine Lieblingskandidaten tauchen nicht auf. ._.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (18. Juli 2012)

Ich finde die Deals klasse, hab bisher genau das bekommen, was ich auch wollte. Und das sind nicht die dicken langweiligen Vollpreistitel


----------



## Saji (18. Juli 2012)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Ich finde die Deals klasse, hab bisher genau das bekommen, was ich auch wollte. Und das sind nicht die dicken langweiligen Vollpreistitel



Jap, klasse sind sie ja auch, nur war bis jetzt nichts dabei wo ich sagen konnte "das muss ich habe". Ich würde mich über ein schickes Rennspiel freuen, aber stattdessen wird einem ja NfS Hot Pursuit serviert.  Aber jetzt steht ja mit Anno 2070 ein Spiel zur Wahl das ich mir gerne kaufen würde wenn's denn gewinnt. Zwar noch immer kein Rennspiel, aber... was nicht ist soll halt nicht sein.


----------



## Selor Kiith (18. Juli 2012)

Leute (und Kinder) die ihren Müll einfach oder besser gesagt mit Freude und achtlosigkeit einfach irgendwo hinwerfen 5/5
Leute denen es offenbar auch Piepegal ist wie alles aussieht und ihren verdammten Köter direkt in die MITTE des Gehweges kacken lassen, nichtmal irgendwo am Rand oder in eine Ecke! Nein! Genau dick und fett in die Mitte des Gehweges 5/5


Das es, wenn überhaupt irgendwas, nur mickrige und lächerliche Strafen für sowas gibt... 5/5


----------



## Magogan (18. Juli 2012)

-2/5 dass mein Filmwunschzettel geschrumpft ist

4/5 weil immer noch 82 Artikel drauf sind ...


----------



## Legendary (18. Juli 2012)

Apple patentiert Scrollbalken

Mir fehlen langsam echt die Worte zu diesem Scheißhaus von Apple...

1000/5


----------



## Magogan (18. Juli 2012)

Sony hat sich den Fortschrittsbalken patentieren lassen.

Sogar das Versenden von E-Mails mit Anhängen ist patentiert - und das auch noch in Europa. (Zumindest wenn man der Webseite der Piratenpartei glauben kann.)


----------



## Legendary (18. Juli 2012)

Magogan schrieb:


> Sony hat sich den Fortschrittsbalken patentieren lassen.
> 
> Sogar das Versenden von E-Mails mit Anhängen ist patentiert - und das auch noch in Europa.



Das ist mir ehrlich gesagt scheißegal. Mich regt diese Patentiererei von trivialen Dingen einfach nur noch auf. Ich patentier mir demnächst den Handgriff zum Arsch abwischen. Wer ihn dann noch benutzt zahlt mir saftige Gebühren oder muss es sich halt verdrücken und in die Hose machen,


----------



## Magogan (18. Juli 2012)

Das ist aber nicht die Schuld von Apple, sondern die des amerikanischen Patentsystems. Da war es sogar möglich, dass 2 unabhängige Patente für den selben Algorithmus vergeben wurden, weil die von der Patentbehörde auch nicht mehr durchgesehen haben.


----------



## Aun (18. Juli 2012)

naja apple ist mmn einfach nur lächerlich. wenn man sich allein die klagen anschaut. sie würden ja millionen an verlusten einfahren. manman unsere welt (bzw die der amis) ist sowas von kaputt.....


----------



## Saji (18. Juli 2012)

AÖ-Ravenation schrieb:


> Apple patentiert Scrollbalken
> 
> Mir fehlen langsam echt die Worte zu diesem Scheißhaus von Apple...
> 
> 1000/5



Ist mir auch ein 5/5 wert. Sowas geht in meinen Augen wirklich zu weit.

Ich muss mir schleunigst auch irgendwas patentieren lassen. Vielleicht das X zum Schließen von Fenstern. Oder Dropdown Menüs. ._.


----------



## Legendary (18. Juli 2012)

Saji schrieb:


> Ich muss mir schleunigst auch irgendwas patentieren lassen. Vielleicht das X zum Schließen von Fenstern. Oder Dropdown Menüs. ._.


Pech gehabt, das hab ich mir schon patentieren lassen. Genauso wie den Sonnenaufgang, wenn die Sonne noch einmal ohne meine Genehmigung aufgeht verklag ich sie nach Strich und Faden!!


----------



## EspCap (18. Juli 2012)

AÖ-Ravenation schrieb:


> Apple patentiert Scrollbalken
> Mir fehlen langsam echt die Worte zu diesem Scheißhaus von Apple...
> 1000/5



Don't hate the player, hate the game.
Wenn es nicht Apple patentiert, flattert ihnen eben irgendwann eine Klage wegen Patent Infringement ins Haus, weil sie auch Scrollbalken verwenden 

Die Grafik ist zwar mittlerweile keineswegs mehr aktuell, aber mittlerweile sieht es eher noch schlimmer aus. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kamsi (19. Juli 2012)

http://www.rtl.de/cms/news/rtl-aktuell/bundesverfassungsgericht-urteilt-mehr-geld-fuer-asylbewerber-2383c-51ca-26-1163903.html

mal wieder mehr geld für ausländer während die deutschen rentner verhungern, alleinerziehende mütter mit kindern zu tafel gehen müssen, usw

kein anderes land würde sowas machen nur die komischen deutschen politiker


----------



## Saji (19. Juli 2012)

Statt Anno 2070 hat SimCity4 gewonnen beim Voting... ich könnt kotzen. >_>


----------



## Magogan (19. Juli 2012)

Saji schrieb:


> Statt Anno 2070 hat SimCity4 gewonnen beim Voting... ich könnt kotzen. >_>


SimCity 4 hab ich bereits seit Jahren xD


----------



## Kamsi (19. Juli 2012)

anno hatte halt zuwenig % ^^


----------



## Magogan (19. Juli 2012)

Kamsi schrieb:


> anno hatte halt zuwenig % ^^


Naja, käme es aus Russland, hätte es bei der Abstimmung 140% der Stimmen erhalten ...


----------



## Saji (19. Juli 2012)

Magogan schrieb:


> SimCity 4 hab ich bereits seit Jahren xD



Ich glaube die wissen gar nicht, dass das Spiel bereits neun Jahre auf dem Buckel hat. Denke die haben da was verwechselt. xD



Magogan schrieb:


> Naja, käme es aus Russland, hätte es bei der Abstimmung 140% der Stimmen erhalten ...



Classic.


----------



## Murfy (19. Juli 2012)

ridgeraiser1 schrieb:


> Gen Technik
> Gen Technik regt mich auch auf.
> Denn was man aussetzt kann man nicht mehr einfangen, man zerstört zwangsläufig damit die Grundlage des Lebens indem man in der esenz des Lebens rumfuscht und sie wie GOTT verändert, dazu hat man kein Recht!


Ich hätte nichts dagegen wenn ein paar Leute, die deutlich schlauer sind als ich, "Gott" spielen und uns den Weg zur Unsterblichkeit ermöglichen.


Selor schrieb:


> Selor-Tipp 1:
> 
> 
> Diverse Bücher und Filme sind *NICHT* repräsentativ in Bezug auf Gentechnik.
> ...


/sign



Kamsi schrieb:


> steamsummersale die deals werden tag für tag nur noch schlechter


Noch schlechter ist... alle guten Titel im Sale habe ich bereits.... 2/5



Kamsi schrieb:


> http://www.rtl.de/cm...26-1163903.html
> 
> mal wieder mehr geld für ausländer während die deutschen rentner verhungern, alleinerziehende mütter mit kindern zu tafel gehen müssen, usw
> 
> kein anderes land würde sowas machen nur die komischen deutschen politiker


Ja, finde ich auch total mies. Meine Großeltern (väterlicherseits) gehen auch zur Tafel, weil sie halt kein eigenes Haus, sondern nur eine Wohnung haben. Wir wollen denen schon immer unter die Arme greifen, doch sie (und das kann ich auch verstehen) wollen ihre letzten Jahre einfach nur so leben, wie sie es die letzten Jahre gemacht haben.
Einfach mies dass da immer wieder irgendwas in der Rente gekürzt wird etc.. Besonders da beide immer ordentliche Arbeiter waren und sogar bis ins Rentenalter hinein gearbeitet haben. 5/5 



Saji schrieb:


> Statt Anno 2070 hat SimCity4 gewonnen beim Voting... ich könnt kotzen. >_>


Ich hätte mir so in den Allerwertesten gebissen, wenn Anno gewonnen hätte. Habe es vor kurzem erst gekauft.

mfg


----------



## Ogil (19. Juli 2012)

Kamsi schrieb:


> http://www.rtl.de/cm...26-1163903.html
> mal wieder mehr geld für ausländer während die deutschen rentner verhungern, alleinerziehende mütter mit kindern zu tafel gehen müssen, usw


Wenn ich mir die hirntoten Kommentare unter dem RTL-Beitrag durchlese, reg ich mich allerdings auch auf. Und RTL moderiert natuerlich nicht - man will es sich ja nicht mit der Zielgruppe versauen.


Zitat aus einem Spiegel-Artikel dazu:


> [font="verdana, arial, helvetica, geneva, sans-serif"]Die gesetzlich festgelegten Sozialleistungen für Asylbewerber und Kriegsflüchtlinge sind seit 1993 nicht mehr erhöht worden. Sie liegen bei monatlich 224 Euro und damit um bis zu 47 Prozent unter den Hartz-IV-Regelsätzen - die zurzeit 374 Euro für Erwachsene betragen und eigentlich als Existenzminimum gelten.[/font]


Und Existenzminimum ist Minimum, nicht? Wenn ich dann so einen Schwachsinn wie "Ich bekomm auch nicht einfach 100€ mehr!" lese, geht mir der Klappspaten in der Tasche auf.

Rage/5


----------



## Cryptonite (19. Juli 2012)

New Border Camp in K&#5950382;


----------



## BloodyEyeX (19. Juli 2012)

> Das Bundesverfassungsgericht entschied nun, dass das ein Verstoß gegen die Menschenwürde ist.


 Quote aus dem RTL Beitrag.

Also bitte. Vor vielen Jahren hat man mal drüber nachgedacht, ob Gas nicht billiger ist als Muntion. Heutzutage weint man rum, weil man Ausländern ein menschenwürdiges Auskommen bezahlen muss. Finde ich sehr traurig.


----------



## Saji (19. Juli 2012)

BloodyEyeX schrieb:


> Quote aus dem RTL Beitrag.
> 
> Also bitte. Vor vielen Jahren hat man mal drüber nachgedacht, ob Gas nicht billiger ist als Muntion. Heutzutage weint man rum, weil man Ausländern ein menschenwürdiges Auskommen bezahlen muss. Finde ich sehr traurig.



Willkommen im Land der Vollidioten.


----------



## Magogan (19. Juli 2012)

Saji schrieb:


> Willkommen im Land der Vollidioten.


Das sind RTL-Zuschauer ... Die gucken RTL, obwohl es nicht mal ein Fernsehsender ist! Also, was will man erwarten? :O

Ich habe kein Problem damit, dass Migranten "genügend" Geld zum Leben bekommen. Schließlich wollen diese - bis auf wenige Ausnahmen vielleicht - nach Deutschland kommen, um hier ein besseres Leben anzufangen und in ihrem Traumberuf arbeiten zu können - oder wenigstens als Kassierer(in) im Supermarkt. Und Deutschland lässt ja auch nicht jeden Ausländer rein (das würde ein ziemliches Chaos geben, wenn wirklich jeder nach Deutschland einwandern dürfte), sondern nur Personen mit gewissen Voraussetzungen (die ich aber auch nicht so genau kenne) und eben politische Flüchtlinge u.Ä. ... Man muss, soweit ich weiß, einen Einbürgerungstest machen ... Und die Leute, die den bestehen, haben zumindest gezeigt, dass sie willig sind, Deutsch zu lernen (was sinnvoll ist, wenn man hier arbeiten will) und überhaupt auch hier zu arbeiten (der Großteil der Leute jedenfalls).

Naja, aber das geht nun zu weit ... Mich regt es nicht direkt auf, dass Leute so denken, wie die den verlinkten Beitrag Kommentierenden, es macht mich eher traurig und lässt vermuten, dass die Erziehung unserer Kinder nicht so einfach zu sein scheint und viele Eltern (und Lehrer, ...) irgendwas falsch gemacht haben müssen, sodass den Kindern falsche bzw. keine Werte vermittelt wurden und diese jetzt so über Ausländer denken. Vielleicht sollten kostenlose Elternseminare geschaffen werden, wo Eltern lernen, welche Werte sie ihren Kindern vermitteln sollten. Aber das würde vermutlich nicht die erreichen, bei denen dies nötig wäre ...

Ein schwieriges Problem und keine einfache Lösung in Sicht ...

Aber nun zurück zum Thema:

Mich regt es ein wenig auf, dass mein Hals weh tut ... 2/5


----------



## EspCap (19. Juli 2012)

ridgeraiser1 schrieb:


> Gen Technik
> Gen Technik regt mich auch auf.
> Denn was man aussetzt kann man nicht mehr einfangen, man zerstört zwangsläufig damit die Grundlage des Lebens indem man in der esenz des Lebens rumfuscht und sie wie GOTT verändert, dazu hat man kein Recht!



Uninformierte, konservative Menschen wie du  - 5/5


----------



## BloodyEyeX (19. Juli 2012)

> Denn was man aussetzt kann man nicht mehr einfangen



Nene. Man will das Zeug ja garnicht einfangen. Gen Mais zB. ist patantiert (bestimmte Sorten) und die Leute die es nutzen zahlen für das Gen Saatgut. Wenn nun Pflanzen, wie es in der Natur der Sache liegt, wuchern und sich vermehren kommt es nicht selten vor das diese auch neben den Feldern der Gen Bauern wachsen. Und damit auch auf Feldern von Nicht-Gen-Bauern. Dann kommen Firmen wie Monsanto her und verklagen den Bauern, weil er ja Gen Mais von Monsanto benutzt obwohl er doch garnicht dafür gezahlt hat. Das ist in Amerika gängige Praxis und hat schon einige (ehrliche) Bauern um ihren Hof gebracht.


----------



## Aun (19. Juli 2012)

die usa sind auch ein volk der letzten hillbillys. so ein steinzaltalter ähnliches system können sich auch nur puritanische ungläubige ohne realitätssinn ausdenken.


----------



## Selor Kiith (19. Juli 2012)

Aber anstatt sich gegen die Firma zu wenden schwenkt man lieber die Fackel groß gegen die Wissenschaft dahinter... 

"Verbietet Gen-Technik, damit diese Firma sich etwas anderes "Normaleres" suchen muss um die Menschen auszubeuten, wie... Wahlen... oder Öl!"


----------



## Aun (19. Juli 2012)

oder der scheiss letzten. als ein gesetz verboten hat, dass der meeresspiegel (und temp ka) nur so und so viel anzusteigen hat ^^^ich hab mich gekringelt


----------



## Xidish (19. Juli 2012)

was mich aufregt



Kamsi schrieb:


> mal wieder mehr geld für ausländer während die deutschen rentner verhungern, alleinerziehende mütter mit kindern zu tafel gehen müssen, usw
> kein anderes land würde sowas machen nur die komischen deutschen politiker


solche Posts, die nur aus spontanen Emotionen ohne jegliches Verständnis gemacht werden.

Hast Du auch nur ansatzweise davon Kenntnis, was so manche Asylbewerber wirklich durchmachen?
Sei froh, daß Du in Deutschland selbst bei der Tafel Sachen aussuchen kannst und fast schon zugeschüttet wirst!
In anderen Ländern gibt es erst gar nicht diese Möglichkeit.

ps. ... sorry und als ob Du Dich um Rentner und andere Probleme scheren tust ...


----------



## Aun (19. Juli 2012)

das eine meiner besten freundinnen vor gut 2 wochen vn ihrem pascha(ja das war so ein proll...) verlassen wurde, und sich seit jeher in den suff stürzt. ich mein als student is man das tägliche saufen gewöhnt(war sonst nie anders). aber was die abzieht grenzt an selbstmord..... pulle russki zum frühstück..... aber was soll ich da denn tun.... den rettungsdienst rufen? lol die bllen lol


----------



## BloodyEyeX (19. Juli 2012)

Man kann einem Menschen nur helfen, wenn er um Hilfe bittet. : / Die Erfahrung musste ich auch schon machen.


----------



## Aun (19. Juli 2012)

ich kann die sich doch net totsaufen lassen... sie hat niemanden von uns um hilfe gebeten, außer um"komm rum wir trinken einen (daher kam die morgen pulle nachm dezenten nachfragen). sie hat jetzt unseren freundeskreis alá 9 mann durch,die jeden abend da warn....


----------



## Olliruh (19. Juli 2012)

Aun schrieb:


> ich kann die sich doch net totsaufen lassen... sie hat niemanden von uns um hilfe gebeten, außer um"komm rum wir trinken einen (daher kam die morgen pulle nachm dezenten nachfragen). sie hat jetzt unseren freundeskreis alá 9 mann durch,die jeden abend da warn....



vllt war das ein dezenter hilferuf !


----------



## Murfy (20. Juli 2012)

Xidish schrieb:


> In anderen Ländern gibt es erst gar nicht diese Möglichkeit.


Jau, wir sind hier mit Deutschland schon eines der Ausländerfreundlichsten Länder.
Ich rege mich darüber nicht auf, finde es aber dämlich da wir genug innerländliche Probleme haben und die immer alles lösen wollen, als wäre Deutschland ein Samarieter (kA wie man das schreibt). 1/5



Aun schrieb:


> das eine meiner besten freundinnen vor gut 2 wochen vn ihrem pascha(ja das war so ein proll...) verlassen wurde, und sich seit jeher in den suff stürzt. ich mein als student is man das tägliche saufen gewöhnt(war sonst nie anders). aber was die abzieht grenzt an selbstmord..... pulle russki zum frühstück..... aber was soll ich da denn tun.... den rettungsdienst rufen? lol die bllen lol


Vor zwei Wochen? Du hast sowas noch nicht oft mitbekommen oder? Warte ein paar Wochen/Monate mehr.
Und this:


BloodyEyeX schrieb:


> Man kann einem Menschen nur helfen, wenn er um Hilfe bittet. : / Die Erfahrung musste ich auch schon machen.







Aun schrieb:


> ich kann die sich doch net totsaufen lassen... sie hat niemanden von uns um hilfe gebeten, außer um"komm rum wir trinken einen (daher kam die morgen pulle nachm dezenten nachfragen). sie hat jetzt unseren freundeskreis alá 9 mann durch,die jeden abend da warn....


Nunja, was sie jetzt braucht ist Gesellschaft und der Alkohol lenkt sie ab. Solange du nichts findest das sie ablenkt und sie auch will, musst du damit leben dass sie sich kaputt macht.
Gute Freunde müssen gute Freunde auch mal auf die Fresse fliegen lassen, damit sie verstehen das sie was falsch machen.



Olliruh schrieb:


> vllt war das ein dezenter hilferuf !


Sowas finde ich echt affig. Wenn es jemandem Scheiße geht, dann kann dieser jemand dass auch guten Freunden sagen.
Regt mich wirklich auf wenn man sich dumm anstellt und dann erwartet dafür Hilfe zu bekommen. 3/5...

mfg


----------



## aufgeraucht (20. Juli 2012)

..


----------



## Alux (21. Juli 2012)

heute Morgen im bett schön gestreckt noch so im Halbschlaf, plötzlich knackt irgendwas, jetzt hab ich übelste Verspannungen ums rechte Schulterblatt rum, gewisse Bewegungen tun nur noch weh 5/5


----------



## Kamsi (21. Juli 2012)

valve hat allen leuten aus östereich, schweiz,russland,poland und andere nicht deutschen die während den summersale leuten uncut version besorgten die bei uns nicht verfügbar den shop und das inventar gesperrt wegen verdacht von illegalen schwarzhandels 5/5


----------



## Magogan (21. Juli 2012)

Kamsi schrieb:


> valve hat allen leuten aus östereich, schweiz,russland,poland und andere nicht deutschen die während den summersale leuten uncut version besorgten die bei uns nicht verfügbar den shop und das inventar gesperrt wegen verdacht von illegalen schwarzhandels 5/5


Tja, einige Spiele müssen in Deutschland halt geschnitten werden, damit sie das Prädikat "Keine Jugendfreigabe" erhalten ... In dem Sinne ist "Keine Jugendfreigabe" wohl ein Zeichen dafür, dass das Spiel keine Gewalt darstellt und die Welt total friedlich ist, niemand bluten muss, wenn ihm der Kopf abgeschlagen wird (wäre ja auch voll unrealistisch) und so weiter ...

Die Deutschen sind manchmal echt doof ... Vor allem die Leute, die sich dieses System ausgedacht haben ...

Genial ist auch, dass man in Spielen, wo man gegen Nazis im 2. Weltkrieg kämpft, für die deutsche Version extra alle nationalsozialistischen Symbole herausschneiden muss. Und das, obwohl das nicht gesetzwidrig ist:



> (1) Wer Propagandamittel 1.einer vom Bundesverfassungsgericht für verfassungswidrig erklärten Partei oder einer Partei oder Vereinigung, von der unanfechtbar festgestellt ist, daß sie Ersatzorganisation einer solchen Partei ist,2.einer Vereinigung, die unanfechtbar verboten ist, weil sie sich gegen die verfassungsmäßige Ordnung oder gegen den Gedanken der Völkerverständigung richtet, oder von der unanfechtbar festgestellt ist, daß sie Ersatzorganisation einer solchen verbotenen Vereinigung ist,3.einer Regierung, Vereinigung oder Einrichtung außerhalb des räumlichen Geltungsbereichs dieses Gesetzes, die für die Zwecke einer der in den Nummern 1 und 2 bezeichneten Parteien oder Vereinigungen tätig ist, oder4.Propagandamittel, die nach ihrem Inhalt dazu bestimmt sind, Bestrebungen einer ehemaligen nationalsozialistischen Organisation fortzusetzen,im Inland verbreitet oder zur Verbreitung im Inland oder Ausland herstellt, vorrätig hält, einführt oder ausführt oder in Datenspeichern öffentlich zugänglich macht, wird mit Freiheitsstrafe bis zu drei Jahren oder mit Geldstrafe bestraft.(2) Propagandamittel im Sinne des Absatzes 1 sind nur solche Schriften (§ 11 Abs. 3), deren Inhalt gegen die freiheitliche demokratische Grundordnung oder den Gedanken der Völkerverständigung gerichtet ist.*(3) Absatz 1 gilt nicht, wenn das Propagandamittel oder die Handlung der staatsbürgerlichen Aufklärung, der Abwehr verfassungswidriger Bestrebungen, der Kunst oder der Wissenschaft, der Forschung oder der Lehre, der Berichterstattung über Vorgänge des Zeitgeschehens oder der Geschichte oder ähnlichen Zwecken dient.*(4) Ist die Schuld gering, so kann das Gericht von einer Bestrafung nach dieser Vorschrift absehen.



Wichtig hierfür ist auch dieses Gesetz:



> (1) Mit Freiheitsstrafe bis zu drei Jahren oder mit Geldstrafe wird bestraft, wer 1.im Inland Kennzeichen einer der in § 86 Abs. 1 Nr. 1, 2 und 4 bezeichneten Parteien oder Vereinigungen verbreitet oder öffentlich, in einer Versammlung oder in von ihm verbreiteten Schriften (§ 11 Abs. 3) verwendet oder2.Gegenstände, die derartige Kennzeichen darstellen oder enthalten, zur Verbreitung oder Verwendung im Inland oder Ausland in der in Nummer 1 bezeichneten Art und Weise herstellt, vorrätig hält, einführt oder ausführt.(2) Kennzeichen im Sinne des Absatzes 1 sind namentlich Fahnen, Abzeichen, Uniformstücke, Parolen und Grußformen. Den in Satz 1 genannten Kennzeichen stehen solche gleich, die ihnen zum Verwechseln ähnlich sind.*(3) § 86 Abs. 3 und 4 gilt entsprechend.*



Demnach müssten diese nationalsozialistischen Symbole nicht herausgeschnitten werden, da Spiele in dem Sinne ja Kunst sind. Und trotzdem wird es gemacht. Verstehe ich nicht ...


----------



## Xidish (21. Juli 2012)

... falsche Interpretation des Paragraphen ... 

ps. Und Spiele fallen nicht unter Kunst.


----------



## aufgeraucht (21. Juli 2012)

Am Ende würde man alles als Kunst deklarieren ... vom lumpigen Skatblatt (um mal bei Spielen zu bleiben), bis zum 'kunstvoll' bedruckten Langarmshirt in kackbraun mit Hakenkreuz.


----------



## Magogan (21. Juli 2012)

Xidish schrieb:


> ... falsche Interpretation des Paragraphen ...
> 
> ps. Und Spiele fallen nicht unter Kunst.


Was soll ich falsch interpretiert haben? Und wieso sollen Spiele keine Kunst sein?

Die beiden Paragraphen sind schließlich dafür da, dass keine volksverhetzenden Parolen und Symbole öffentlich verbreitet werden, die die demokratische Grundordnung gefährden könnten. Meiner Meinung nach stellt die Verwendung von nationalsozialistischen Symbolen in Spielen, in denen man gegen Nazis im 2. Weltkrieg kämpft, keine Gefährdung der demokratischen Grundordnung dar ..

Sogar in Fernsehserien dürfen diese Symbole und generell nationalsozialistische Kennzeichen verwendet werden, auch wenn diese Serien sich nicht mit dem Nationalsozialismus auseinander setzen. Sonst dürfte "Ein Käfig voller Helden" gar nicht ausgestrahlt werden ...

Warum sollte man sie dann nicht auch in Spielen, in denen man aktiv gegen Nazis kämpft, zur Kennzeichnung ebendieser Nazis verwenden dürfen? Für mich ergibt das alles keinen Sinn, wie es im Moment gehandhabt wird ...


----------



## Sh1k4ri (21. Juli 2012)

Xidish schrieb:


> ps. Und Spiele fallen nicht unter Kunst.



Sag das mal den Indie-Entwicklern, die ihr ganzes Leben darauf trimmen, IHR Spiel zu kreieren.

Spiele können Kunst sein, allerdings solltest du dir dann nicht Battlefield 3 oder Modern Warfare Drölf anschauen (wenn auch diese ihre Berechtigung haben).


----------



## Konov (21. Juli 2012)

Magogan schrieb:


> Was soll ich falsch interpretiert haben? Und wieso sollen Spiele keine Kunst sein?
> 
> Die beiden Paragraphen sind schließlich dafür da, dass keine volksverhetzenden Parolen und Symbole öffentlich verbreitet werden, die die demokratische Grundordnung gefährden könnten. Meiner Meinung nach stellt die Verwendung von nationalsozialistischen Symbolen in Spielen, in denen man gegen Nazis im 2. Weltkrieg kämpft, keine Gefährdung der demokratischen Grundordnung dar ..
> 
> ...




Naja Spiele falle in der Regel nicht unter den Zweck der Aufklärung oder "Kunst" wie du so schön gesagt hast... insofern schon verständlich, dass entsprechende Symbole nicht verwendet werden dürfen.


----------



## Magogan (21. Juli 2012)

Konov schrieb:


> Naja Spiele falle in der Regel nicht unter den Zweck der Aufklärung oder "Kunst" wie du so schön gesagt hast... insofern schon verständlich, dass entsprechende Symbole nicht verwendet werden dürfen.


"Ein Käfig voller Helden" hat auch nichts mit Aufklärung zu tun.

Aber ich sehe nicht, wo das Problem besteht, Nazis in Spielen realitätsgetreu darzustellen - und da diese eben diese Symbole verwendeten, macht es Sinn, die Spiel-Nazis auch damit auszustatten. Wenn im Spiel der Nationalsozialismus verherrlicht wird, dann wird das Spiel vermutlich sowieso verboten. Also scheinen die Spiele, die nicht verboten werden, keine Gefahr für die demokratische Grundordnung darzustellen und deswegen macht es keinen Sinn, eben jene Symbole zu zensieren. Denn der eigentliche Zweck des Verbots dieser Symbole ist es ja, etwas gegen die Leute tun zu können, die sie zur Volksverhetzung o. Ä. einsetzen, weil das nämlich tatsächlich eine Gefahr für die freiheitlich demokratische Grundordnung darstellen könnte - im Gegensatz zu einem Spiel, wo man Nazis abschlachten muss.


----------



## Konov (21. Juli 2012)

Magogan schrieb:


> "Ein Käfig voller Helden" hat auch nichts mit Aufklärung zu tun.



Tja vermutlich hast du ganz pauschal Recht damit.... aber wir beide gehören nicht zu den Leuten die das entscheiden... ^^

Wegen mir könnte man auch in jedem 2. Weltkriegs Spiel hakenkreuze und Balkenkreuze und und und platzieren, hauptsache realistisch.
Aktuelles beispiel World of Tanks, was ich begeistert regelmässig spiele.

grad wenn man sich mit der geschichte etwas auskennt und nen deutschen Tigerpanzer mitm Hakenkreuz sehen möchte, weil es "realistischer" wäre, dann sind diese Restriktionen eben nur schwer nachzuvollziehen...
Ich erinnere mich an bestimmte Echtzeitstrategiespiele mit dem 2. WK als Setting, in denen in englischsprachigen Ländern dutzende (!) von Mods entwickelt wurden mit Flugzeugsymbolen, Fahnen, Flaggen etc etc.

Nur in Deutschland konnte man diese immer nur über 3 Ecken verwenden, weil man Gefahr lief, sich strafbar zu machen.

Insofern stellt sich hier meiner Meinung nach eine viel allgemeinere Frage, nämlich ob wir nicht langsam mit dem Thema etwas anders in unserer Gesellschaft umgehen sollten.
Ist aber nur eine fragestellung von vielen die hierbei relevant wäre UND ich habe es eben nicht zu entscheiden. Da bedarf es wohl noch einiger Diskussion und Reflektion dieses Themas in der ganzen gesellschaft, denn erst dann wird man auch im Bereich Medien über Neuorientierungen nachdenken können.

Oder es bleibt die nächsten 100 Jahre so, aber ich wage zu bezweifeln dass das der richtige Weg ist


----------



## Razyl (21. Juli 2012)

Kamsi schrieb:


> valve hat allen leuten aus östereich, schweiz,russland,poland und andere nicht deutschen die während den summersale leuten uncut version besorgten die bei uns nicht verfügbar den shop und das inventar gesperrt wegen verdacht von illegalen schwarzhandels 5/5



Es ging Valve nicht darum, dass die Spiele Uncut sind. Es hat hier vor allem Leute erwischt, die exzessiv giften oder via VPN falsche Angaben gemacht haben. Mein langjähriger US-Gifter war da darunter und der hat nicht nur an deutsche User gegiftet. Aber dafür während Sale-Zeit mehrere 100 Gifts pro Tag ... Das irgendwann so etwas passiert, war schon zu erwarten. Vor allem bei solchen Mengen. 

Und alle Leute wurden auch nicht gesperrt. Mein Gifter aus Österreich hat immer noch seinen Account und kann auch weiterhin einkaufen, giften etc.


----------



## Saji (21. Juli 2012)

Leute die immer alles besser wissen. 3/5
Leute die meinen mir alles bis ins Detail erklären zu müssen, weil ich es sonst ja nicht verstehen würde. 4/5
Der Satz "Wir meinen es ja nur gut". 5/5


----------



## tonygt (22. Juli 2012)

Zu viele neue Games die alle spaß machen und ich mich net entscheiden kann ob ich lieber Just Cause oder Need for Speed oder Lol spielen soll...damm... 5/5


----------



## LarsW (22. Juli 2012)

Der Dopingfall Fränk Schleck bei der diesjährigen Tour de France. 5/5


----------



## Magogan (22. Juli 2012)

Saji schrieb:


> Der Satz "Wir meinen es ja nur gut". 5/5


Da kenn ich schlimmere, z.B.:

"Ich bin kein Rassist, *aber* ..."

Wenn einer sowas sagt, ist er meist Rassist, nur zu dumm, um das selbst zu erkennen.

Meist ist die Grundaussage dieser Sätze dann sowas wie: "Ich bin kein Rassist, aber alle Russen sind scheiße!" Folglich ist der Typ, der das sagt, doch Rassist ...


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (22. Juli 2012)

tonygt schrieb:


> Zu viele neue Games die alle spaß machen



Ich hätte zwar nicht gedacht, dass ich das mal sage, aber der Summer Sale machts möglich.
Gothic, Fallout, Magicka, GTA und dann beschließt mein Bruder spontan mir noch die komplette Hitmanserie zu schenken
Nur 1/5 weil meine Zockerexistenz für die nächsten Wochen gesichert ist


----------



## Konov (22. Juli 2012)

Spiegel.de Artikel:

http://www.spiegel.de/netzwelt/web/massenmoerder-holmes-hat-kaum-online-spuren-hinterlassen-a-845762.html

Man ist heutzutage also schon ein potenzieller Amokläufer oder MINDESTENS ein Sonderling, wenn man keine Spuren im netz hinterlässt.... wie lächerlich.
Spiegel.de hat sich damit für mich in die Riege ungewollter Medien katapultiert. War bisher immer interessant irgendwas zu lesen, aber jetzt hab ich echt die Faxen dicke  2/5


----------



## Aun (22. Juli 2012)

es gibt keine wirklichen medien, die iwelchen mumpitz am laufenden band produzieren/partei ergreifen/manipulieren. man muss eben wissen, was man auf diesen seiten konsumiert, wenn man denn.

selbst buffed führt zu geistiger umnachtung ^^


----------



## Konov (22. Juli 2012)

Aun schrieb:


> selbst buffed führt zu geistiger umnachtung ^^



GERADE buffed


----------



## Aun (22. Juli 2012)

blubb herpediderpediherp?


----------



## Hordlerkiller (22. Juli 2012)

Die Strafe für Vettel zu hart.Was er vor par Wochen wegen strafen ist dahin gestellt aber die zu dazu zurechnen ist arsch von FIA 3/5


----------



## Lichfritzer (22. Juli 2012)

Firefox 5/5

Läuft nicht mehr, startet nicht mehr  mir reicht es, ich benutze wieder Chrome

Ach so: Mozilla 10/5, dafür, dass ihr mit euren Up-Dates den Browser zerstört habt


----------



## aufgeraucht (22. Juli 2012)

Konov schrieb:


> Man ist heutzutage also schon ein potenzieller Amokläufer oder MINDESTENS ein Sonderling, wenn man keine Spuren im netz hinterlässt....



Natürlich ist man ein Sonderling, wenn man den pseudowissenschaflichen SPON-Mainstream nicht verfolgt und entsprechende Spuren hinterlässt.

Mindestens so ein Sonderling, wie fahrradfahrende Autoverweigerer. 

Was das Gekritzel in als seriös geltenden Medien anbetrifft, findet sich auch hier ein schöner Artikel


Spoiler



(aus Titanic)

*Ach, Harald Martenstein!*
Da fragten wir uns, warum Ihr _Zeit_-Beitrag »Schluß mit der Tugendrepublik Deutschland« als gar so langatmiges, quälendes, drei Riesenseiten füllendes Dossier daherkam anstatt wie gewohnt als langatmiger, quälender Einseiter, und konträrfasziniert begannen wir, uns durch Ihr Gemäkel zu quälen: über die Gesundheitsdiktatur (»Wir sollen hundert werden. Das ist beinahe schon eine staatsbürgerliche Pflicht«), über den Gewissensterror (»Wenn mehrere Tugendwächter zusammenkommen, entsteht der Mob«) und über Gerechtigkeit im allgemeinen (»Der Versuch, eine vollkommen gerechte Gesellschaft zu errichten, kann aber nachweislich im Stalinismus enden«). Wir wollten schon wegdösen, als es im letzten Absatz dann doch noch interessant wurde: »Es gibt ein Thema, das ich als Kolumnist seit Jahren behandeln wollte, aber ich hatte ein bißchen Angst davor. Dieses Thema sind die Behindertenparkplätze.« Es gebe nämlich »in Deutschland offenbar nicht genügend Behinderte, um von den Parkplätzen auch nur annähernd Gebrauch zu machen. Nun könnte man sagen, daß dies ja genau der Sinn eines solchen Angebots sei, der behinderte Mensch soll jederzeit sicher sein können, in der Nähe seines Zieles Parkraum vorzufinden.« Könnte man sagen, wenn man nicht Martenstein wäre: »Auf der anderen Seite weiß man, daß die meisten Behinderten gerne behandelt werden möchten wie andere Leute auch. Daß man bei der Parkplatzsuche auch mal eine Enttäuschung erlebt, so was ist doch eine allgemein menschliche Grunderfahrung der Moderne.«

Da brauchen Sie, Martenstein, also zweidreiviertel Seiten Vorlauf über die tausendmal gelesenen Auswüchse einer freudlosen Tugendrepublik, um endlich Ihren jahrelang aufgeschobenen Frust über das Privileg »jederzeit sicherer« Behindertenparkplätze loszuwerden, die Ihnen zufolge nicht nur Platz wegnehmen, sondern in Wahrheit &#8211; ha! &#8211; behindertenfeindlich sind. Weil sie arme Krüppel diskriminieren, die von der »allgemein menschlichen Grunderfahrung« ausgeschlossen werden, ihre Autos vier Straßen weiter parken zu müssen.

Zum Mitschreiben, Martenstein: Die Behinderten kriegen ihre stets verfügbaren Parkplätze, um genauso schnell am Ziel zu sein wie die Unbehinderten. Denen macht es nämlich weniger aus, vier Straßen zurückzuspazieren. Anders ausgedrückt: Stellen Sie sich vor, Ihnen würde man den Dauerparkplatz direkt am Ressentiment wegnehmen. Sie müßten dann jedes Mal erst mühsam durch komplizierte Gedankengänge kurven &#8211; nur um sich danach wieder mit Ach und Weh zum Nächstliegenden zurückzuschleppen!

Wie? Das tun Sie schon jetzt? Und wollen deshalb endlich als schreibbehindert anerkannt werden?

Dann wollen wir nichts gesagt haben:

Titanic


----------



## Konov (22. Juli 2012)

aufgeraucht schrieb:


> Natürlich ist man ein Sonderling, wenn man den pseudowissenschaflichen SPON-Mainstream nicht verfolgt und entsprechende Spuren hinterlässt.
> 
> Mindestens so ein Sonderling, wie fahrradfahrende Autoverweigerer.
> 
> ...



Ich bedanke mich für diesen schönen Beitrag


----------



## FunnyChrissy (22. Juli 2012)

Mich regt meine Hautkrankheit, Rosazea, heute so richtig auf! Hab mal wieder einen Schub und sehe aus wie eine überreife Tomate!
Ausserdem nervt mich dieses Wetter! Es geht auf August zu und wir hatten noch so gut wie keinen Sommer! Im Juli muss man plötzlich eine Stoffjacke und Stoffsocken auspacken - wenn ich dran denke, dass die Tage bald wieder kürzer werden, graut mir. Ich will Sonne :-(.


----------



## Ogil (22. Juli 2012)

Konov schrieb:


> Man ist heutzutage also schon ein potenzieller Amokläufer oder MINDESTENS ein Sonderling, wenn man keine Spuren im netz hinterlässt.... wie lächerlich.
> Spiegel.de hat sich damit für mich in die Riege ungewollter Medien katapultiert. War bisher immer interessant irgendwas zu lesen, aber jetzt hab ich echt die Faxen dicke  2/5



Naja - Spiegel zitiert eine Studie und schreibt dann dazu:



> [font="verdana, arial, helvetica, geneva, sans-serif"]Man muss sich einmal vorstellen, was es für uns alle bedeuten würde, wenn das Konsens würde: Dann wäre nur noch der unverdächtig, der ein "normales" Online-Verhalten zeigt, Selbstveröffentlichung per Social Network inklusive.[/font]


D.h. Spiegel betrachtet die Studie selbst eher kritisch. Also kein Grund die Faxen dicke zu haben


----------



## Konov (22. Juli 2012)

Vorallem der Anfang des Artikels kam halt so ätzend rüber....

Toll finde ich auch diese Passage:



> Im Januar 2011 veröffentlichte ein Team um den Jugendpsychologen Richard E. Bélanger eine Studie, die exzessive Internetnutzung genau wie Internet- und Vernetzungs-Abstinenz bei jungen Leuten zu einem Warnsignal für mentale Erkrankungen erklärte.



Was ist das bloß für ein Psychologe... er mag ja Recht haben dass beides ein Warnsignal sein KANN aber doch nicht MUSS, oder hat der Spiegel hier nur falsch zusammengefasst?
Das müsste der Herr Psychologe jedenfalls besser wissen


----------



## Ogil (22. Juli 2012)

Naja - war doch zu erwarten, dass man irgendwelche Rueckschluesse zur Internetnutzung und irgendwelchen (fuer die "Alten") exotischen Hobbies (er war Rollenspieler!) zieht. Mittlerweile doch so vorhersehbar, dass mich das nur wenig aufregt. 

Sowas regt mich dann schon eher auf: [url="http://www.spiegel.de/wirtschaft/soziales/studie-zu-steuerflucht-reiche-bunkern-21-bis-32-billionen-im-ausland-a-845747.html"]Steuerflucht[/url]


----------



## zoizz (22. Juli 2012)

Man kann diese Diskussion auch sehr gut ca 20 Jahre zurück spiegeln, da war es der Fernseher, welcher Böses in die heimischen Stuben brachte. Fragebögen in der Schule, wie lang man selber oder die Eltern fern schauten und alles über 2h war schon beinahe süchtig ...

Und heute meckert das TV immer öfters und immmer schärfer über seinen größten Konkurrenten, bedient sich derweil aber immer häufiger daraus: Wie oft werden lustige YouTube-Videos oder Internetborn Stars benutzt, um einen Magazinfüller zu bekommen? Tztztz - Internet kills the Televisionstar hrhr


----------



## aufgeraucht (22. Juli 2012)

> "Im Januar 2011 veröffentlichte ein Team um den Jugendpsychologen Richard E. Bélanger eine Studie, die exzessive Internetnutzung genau wie Internet- und Vernetzungs-Abstinenz bei jungen Leuten zu einem Warnsignal für mentale Erkrankungen erklärte."



Auf die Gefahr hin, mich zu wiederholen: ja, man ist ein Sonderling, sobald man nicht in die Mainstream-Schablone passt. Ich mag keine Memes, ich hab kein Smartphone - Sonderling. Schlimmer geht immer. Konov: besaß ein Smartphone und tauschte es gegen ein gewöhnliches Handy ein. Pfui.

Ich will ja keineswegs in Frage stellen, dass es übereinstimmende Merkmale bei amoklaufenden Aussenseitern gibt. Nur die Art und Weise, in der Studienergebnisse von der Presse oft präsentiert werden, ist fragwürdig. Ich erinnere mich da an die Schlagzeile: "Kinder von Hartz4-Empfängern sind kleiner!". Plakativ und unwissenschaflich. Kinder, die während der Schwangerschaft und nach der Geburt weniger ausgewogen ernährt werden, entwickeln sich schlechter. Punkt.
Das dies oft in Familien mit geringem Einkommen vorkommt, ist nicht abzustreiten. Aber nicht das geringe Einkommen, sondern die Ernährung ist ursächlich für die Wachstums-Entwicklung.
Aber plakative Scheisse ist für den bildungsfernen RTL-Konsumenten leichter zu verstehen.
So, und nun war ich auch mal so richtig schön oberflächlich.


----------



## Konov (22. Juli 2012)

aufgeraucht schrieb:


> Auf die Gefahr hin, mich zu wiederholen: ja, man ist ein Sonderling, sobald man nicht in die Mainstream-Schablone passt. Ich mag keine Memes, ich hab kein Smartphone - Sonderling. Schlimmer geht immer. Konov: besaß ein Smartphone und tauschte es gegen ein gewöhnliches Handy ein. Pfui.
> 
> Ich will ja keineswegs in Frage stellen, dass es übereinstimmende Merkmale bei amoklaufenden Aussenseitern gibt. Nur die Art und Weise, in der Studienergebnisse von der Presse oft präsentiert werden, ist fragwürdig. Ich erinnere mich da an die Schlagzeile: "Kinder von Hartz4-Empfängern sind kleiner!". Plakativ und unwissenschaflich. Kinder, die während der Schwangerschaft und nach der Geburt weniger ausgewogen ernährt werden, entwickeln sich schlechter. Punkt.
> Das dies oft in Familien mit geringem Einkommen vorkommt, ist nicht abzustreiten. Aber nicht das geringe Einkommen, sondern die Ernährung ist ursächlich für die Wachstums-Entwicklung.
> ...



Oberflächlich aber treffend


----------



## DBnorla (23. Juli 2012)

Das der GW2 Release erst am 28.08. ist!


----------



## BloodyEyeX (23. Juli 2012)

Ich frag mich immer, ob Spiegel und Konsorten sich im klaren darüber sind wieviele Menschen solche "Anti-Netzgemeinde" Artikel Scheiße finden.

Ich hab den Artikel nicht gelesen, muss gleich zur Arbeit. Aber keine Spuren im Internet zu hinterlassen ist ein Grundrecht. Und wer ein solches Recht kriminalisiert gehört ganz bestimmt nicht zu den Guten.


----------



## tonygt (23. Juli 2012)

aufgeraucht schrieb:


> Auf die Gefahr hin, mich zu wiederholen: ja, man ist ein Sonderling, sobald man nicht in die Mainstream-Schablone passt. Ich mag keine Memes, ich hab kein Smartphone - Sonderling. Schlimmer geht immer. Konov: besaß ein Smartphone und tauschte es gegen ein gewöhnliches Handy ein. Pfui.
> 
> Ich will ja keineswegs in Frage stellen, dass es übereinstimmende Merkmale bei amoklaufenden Aussenseitern gibt. Nur die Art und Weise, in der Studienergebnisse von der Presse oft präsentiert werden, ist fragwürdig. Ich erinnere mich da an die Schlagzeile: "Kinder von Hartz4-Empfängern sind kleiner!". Plakativ und unwissenschaflich. Kinder, die während der Schwangerschaft und nach der Geburt weniger ausgewogen ernährt werden, entwickeln sich schlechter. Punkt.
> Das dies oft in Familien mit geringem Einkommen vorkommt, ist nicht abzustreiten. Aber nicht das geringe Einkommen, sondern die Ernährung ist ursächlich für die Wachstums-Entwicklung.
> ...



Noch viel Fragwürdiger als das was die Presse aus Studien macht sind ja die Studien selbst, da ich das ganze Studiere und weiß wie einfach es ist aus Umfrage Ergebnissen irgendwelche sehr fragwürdige Aussagen zu machen. Diese kann man zwar anhand der Studie belegen, aber oftmals sind sie einfach totaler Müll, weil man Komische Variablen Miteinander vergliechen hat, Variabeln anders gewichtet hat usw. ... Aber die Studie sagt ja  
Seitdem lebe ich nochmehr nachdem Motto: "Ich glaub keiner Studie die ich nicht selbst gefälscht hab".


----------



## Olliruh (23. Juli 2012)

Dortmund Südbahnhof wird abgerissen 5/5


----------



## Selor Kiith (24. Juli 2012)

Yay, wieder den ganzen Tag Kopfschmerzen, weil ich von nem Wecker aufgeweckt wurde und nicht "natürlich" aufgewacht bin... 5/5


----------



## Kamsi (24. Juli 2012)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Dortmund Südbahnhof wird abgerissen 5/5



also sind die hipster jetzt obdachlos ?


----------



## Murfy (24. Juli 2012)

Kamsi schrieb:


> also sind die hipster jetzt obdachlos ?



Scheint so.

mfg


----------



## HitotsuSatori (24. Juli 2012)

Selor schrieb:


> Yay, wieder den ganzen Tag Kopfschmerzen, weil ich von nem Wecker aufgeweckt wurde und nicht "natürlich" aufgewacht bin... 5/5



Das kenn ich.

Mich nervt ein Typ aus meiner Gilde, der scheinbar was von mir will und mich die ganze Zeit stresst, indem er mich vollquatscht und traurige Smileys macht, wenn ich sage, dass ich off muss... Warum immer ich? >.< 10/5


----------



## Murfy (24. Juli 2012)

HitotsuSatori schrieb:


> Das kenn ich.
> 
> Mich nervt ein Typ aus meiner Gilde, der scheinbar was von mir will und mich die ganze Zeit stresst, indem er mich vollquatscht und traurige Smileys macht, wenn ich sage, dass ich off muss... Warum immer ich? >.< 10/5



Oh, du bist ein Mädel? Hätte ich anhand der vorherigen Posts von dir nicht erkannt.

Da gibt es nur eine richtige Lösung: Wimmel ihn ab.

Du hast deine Ruhe und er weiß dass er keine Chance hat. Und wenn es ihm nicht darum geht, kannst du ihn direkt fragen was genau er will.

mfg


----------



## Kamsi (24. Juli 2012)

es ist so heiss - warum haben wir nur extremen entweder nass feucht/kalt oder zu heiss/schwül


----------



## aufgeraucht (24. Juli 2012)

Doof, doof, doof. Du schleppst eine Kiste LEGOSteine aus dem Keller hoch und merkst irgendwann, dass es zu wenige für dein Vorhaben sind: *T..XTBAUST..IN*.
Schlimmer, als Erfahrungen mit 'Russisch Brot'.


----------



## BlizzLord (24. Juli 2012)

HitotsuSatori schrieb:


> Das kenn ich.
> 
> Mich nervt ein Typ aus meiner Gilde, der scheinbar was von mir will und mich die ganze Zeit stresst, indem er mich vollquatscht und traurige Smileys macht, wenn ich sage, dass ich off muss... Warum immer ich? >.< 10/5



Das ist wieder typisch Frau.
Meckern das man "angemacht" wird aber bloß nicht "Nein ich möchte nicht" sagen.


----------



## Fremder123 (24. Juli 2012)

BlizzLord schrieb:


> Das ist wieder typisch Frau.
> Meckern das man "angemacht" wird aber bloß nicht "Nein ich möchte nicht" sagen.


Weil es ihr innerlich ja doch irgendwie schmeichelt, auch wenn sie das nie zugeben würde. Und warum etwas abstellen, was gut fürs Selbstbewusstsein ist... lieber den armen Kerl weiter zappeln lassen. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Konov (24. Juli 2012)

Heute ist es echt zu heiss. Aber trotzdem schön. Eine kalte Dusche rettet mir das Leben. Daher nur 1/5


----------



## Legendary (24. Juli 2012)

Murfy schrieb:


> Oh, du bist ein Mädel? Hätte ich anhand der vorherigen Posts von dir nicht erkannt.



Das hab ich gleich gemerkt, ist auch nicht schwer bei den vielen zickigen Kommentaren. 


Ich hab Sonnenbrand... 2/5


----------



## Magogan (24. Juli 2012)

Technik, die nicht funktioniert ...

Jetzt wollte mich ein Mitarbeiter von Amazon zurückrufen, hat er auch 3 mal versucht, aber immer wenn ich angenommen habe, war die Verbindung direkt weg ...


----------



## Merianna (24. Juli 2012)

Das Waschcenter so verflucht teuer sind 5/5


----------



## aufgeraucht (24. Juli 2012)

Merianna schrieb:


> Das Waschcenter so verflucht teuer sind 5/5



Fürs Auto oder für das, was du am Leib trägst?

Bin zwei Jahre in den Waschsalon gegangen. In der Woche, als ich mir meine erste Waschmaschine kaufte, schloss die Videothek gegenüber ... und es eröffnete ein Waschsalon. (Der Ärger darüber ist verflogen, denn das mittlerweile sehr betagte Gerät (Bj 97) tut noch immer seine Dienste.


----------



## Konov (24. Juli 2012)

aufgeraucht schrieb:


> Fürs Auto oder für das, was du am Leib trägst?
> 
> Bin zwei Jahre in den Waschsalon gegangen. In der Woche, als ich mir meine erste Waschmaschine kaufte, schloss die Videothek gegenüber ... und es eröffnete ein Waschsalon. (Der Ärger darüber ist verflogen, denn das mittlerweile sehr betagte Gerät (Bj 97) tut noch immer seine Dienste.



Hier im Haus gibts gemeinschaftswaschmaschinen... da bleibt mir der Salon erspart. Allerdings muss ich pro marke trotzdem 1,80€ hinblättern....

Macht also 3,60 pro Wäsche inkl. Trocknen.
Naja dafür isses auch trocken und baumelt net stundenlang anner Leine ^^


----------



## Alux (24. Juli 2012)

Konov schrieb:


> Hier im Haus gibts gemeinschaftswaschmaschinen... da bleibt mir der Salon erspart. Allerdings muss ich pro marke trotzdem 1,80€ hinblättern....
> 
> Macht also 3,60 pro Wäsche inkl. Trocknen.
> Naja dafür isses auch trocken und baumelt net stundenlang anner Leine ^^



Aufhängen --> trocken in paar Stunden, Preis 0€
In Trockner schmeißen--> schnell trocken, Preis 1,80€

Finanztechnisch wäre es besser die Sachen aufzuhängen^^

@Topic: das mein Internet seit paar Tag scheiiii... langsam ist, sogar wenn ich was Google muss ich erst paar Sekunden warten bis was kommt -.-


----------



## Konov (24. Juli 2012)

Alux schrieb:


> Aufhängen --> trocken in paar Stunden, Preis 0€
> In Trockner schmeißen--> schnell trocken, Preis 1,80€
> 
> Finanztechnisch wäre es besser die Sachen aufzuhängen^^
> ...




Jo nur bin ich nicht den ganzen Tag zuhause um die Stunden abzuwarten bis es trocknet....und eine eigene Wäscheleine im Waschkeller hab ich nicht.
Zudem sind mir schonmal 2 Shirts geklaut worden hier, weil sie aufgehängt waren.

Dann doch lieber 1,80


----------



## aufgeraucht (24. Juli 2012)

Alux schrieb:


> Finanztechnisch wäre es besser die Sachen aufzuhängen^^



Nicht diesen Sommer. Ok, im Moment läufts gut (hab auch Urlaub). Für die Trockner-Kosten würde ich einen Nebenjob machen, wenns nötig wäre.
Einer der wenigen Punkte, in denen ich richtig gern ne Ökosau bin  :-)


----------



## Murfy (24. Juli 2012)

Fremder123 schrieb:


> Weil es ihr innerlich ja doch irgendwie schmeichelt, auch wenn sie das nie zugeben würde. Und warum etwas abstellen, was gut fürs Selbstbewusstsein ist... lieber den armen Kerl weiter zappeln lassen.


So schauts leider meist aus...



AÖ-Ravenation schrieb:


> Das hab ich gleich gemerkt, ist auch nicht schwer bei den vielen zickigen Kommentaren.


Naja, im Vergleich zu dir bin ich hier noch ein Jungspund. 

mfg


----------



## aufgeraucht (24. Juli 2012)

..​


----------



## Merianna (24. Juli 2012)

aufgeraucht schrieb:


> Fürs Auto oder für das, was du am Leib trägst?



für das was ich am Leib trage  
wenn man hier das volle Programm nimmt kostet ne Maschine knapp 4,50€
Naja trocknen tuts zu Hause auf dem Ständer aber macht dann immer noch knapp 4€ pro Maschine naja am Wochenende wird umgezogen da ist dann auch ne Waschmaschine vorhanden endlich


----------



## HitotsuSatori (24. Juli 2012)

BlizzLord schrieb:


> Das ist wieder typisch Frau.
> Meckern das man "angemacht" wird aber bloß nicht "Nein ich möchte nicht" sagen.



Hat nicht funktioniert. Er nervt trotzdem.



Fremder123 schrieb:


> Weil es ihr innerlich ja doch irgendwie schmeichelt, auch wenn sie das nie zugeben würde. Und warum etwas abstellen, was gut fürs Selbstbewusstsein ist... lieber den armen Kerl weiter zappeln lassen.



Nein. Ich hab ihm gesagt ich sei vergeben und habe null Interesse. Er meint, mein Freund müsse ja nichts erfahren. Oo



AÖ-Ravenation schrieb:


> Das hab ich gleich gemerkt, ist auch nicht schwer bei den vielen zickigen Kommentaren.



Dass von dir wieder nichts Intelligentes kommt, war zu erwarten.


----------



## Saji (24. Juli 2012)

HitotsuSatori schrieb:


> Dass von dir wieder nichts Intelligentes kommt, war zu erwarten.



Eh, nichts gegen AÖ! :O Und wo er recht hat, hat er recht. Hast du damit ja sogar bewiesen. 

Das Wetter. Hab nichts gegen Sonne, hab auch nichts gegen Regen, aber das hin und her nervt! 3/5


----------



## Legendary (24. Juli 2012)

HitotsuSatori schrieb:


> Dass von dir wieder nichts Intelligentes kommt, war zu erwarten.



Danke, wieder einmal bestätigt sich meine Aussage. Kratz mich, beiß mich, gib mir Tiernamen. 


PS: Danke Saji.


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (24. Juli 2012)

AÖ-Ravenation schrieb:


> Das hab ich gleich gemerkt, ist auch nicht schwer bei den vielen zickigen Kommentaren.



Oh the irony...


----------



## Alux (24. Juli 2012)

Jedes Mal wenn ic hwas von Epic Meal Time anseh bekomm ich dermaßen hunger, is net auszuhalten.
Im Kühlschrank is zwar noch Kuchen aber wenn die da immer so viel Fleisch haben will ich auch Fleisch^^


----------



## Saji (25. Juli 2012)

Es gibt scheinbar keine günstigen Hausschuhe in Schuhgröße 49. 5/5

Wobei ich da jetzt nicht weiß ob ich mich über die Preise (50 bis 60 Euro für Pantoletten) oder meine großen Füße aufregen soll.


----------



## Aun (25. Juli 2012)

das ich zu dumm für d3 inf bin...... ach arsch lecken. spiel ich eben alle anderen 3 klassen bis hölle durch. und dann f*ck dich blizz


----------



## xynlovesit (25. Juli 2012)

Je nach Klasse, z.B. Monk, sich Gegenstände mit Allgemeinen Widerstand + einen weiteren ausgewählten Widerstand deiner Wahl, z.B. Feuerwiderstand + Geschicklichkeit kaufen, eine gescheite Waffe so bis 700 Schaden, am besten mit Life on Hit, wenn nicht dann auf Geschicklichkeit achten und mit Waffe + Schild kämpfen. Skillung ruhig auf Defensive stellen.


----------



## Fremder123 (25. Juli 2012)

Gestern den ganzen Tag im heißen Büro auf das abendliche Schwimmtraining und die Abkühlung gefreut. Dann ist der Arbeitstag endlich rum, ich steh vor der Halle und... die haben dicht. Bauarbeiten oder so. Bis September! Mitten im Sommer! Alternativen gibts auch nicht wirklich, zumindest nicht in einer normalen Arbeitswoche. Ein Monat ohne Training ist genauso schlimm wie ein Jahr ohne. Ich dreh gleich durch! >.<


----------



## Magogan (25. Juli 2012)

Ich habe Größe 47 und kann auch nicht einfach in ein Schuhgeschäft gehen und Schuhe kaufen, weil die meistens nur wenige in der Größe haben und die mir oft auch nicht gefallen ...


----------



## Murfy (25. Juli 2012)

Diese verdammte Hitze... 5/5

Das ist nicht mein Wetter... und durch das ganze "Draußen heiß, drinnen kühl" kriege ich nur Kopfschmerzen...

mfg


----------



## Doofkatze (25. Juli 2012)

Magogan schrieb:


> Ich habe Größe 47 und kann auch nicht einfach in ein Schuhgeschäft gehen und Schuhe kaufen, weil die meistens nur wenige in der Größe haben und die mir oft auch nicht gefallen ...




Habe 46-47 und einen breiten Fuß. Das letzte Mal war ich vor 3 Jahren in nem Schuhladen, um mir neue Lederschuhe zu kaufen. Kostenpunkt schlappe 200 Euro, war das einzige Paar im ganzen Laden, was mir passte, die alten hatten sich aufgelöst.


Nach Geschmack habe ich schon länger nicht mehr ausgesucht


----------



## xynlovesit (25. Juli 2012)

Bin ja auch nicht so der Schuhkäufer, kauf mir da immer ein Paar und laufe damit rum 2 Jahre, wenn nicht solang länger bis sie auseinander fallen, aber habe mir jetzt angewöhnt die online zu bestellen, da ich weiss welche Größe, Bilder kann man sich ja anschauen, dann bestellt und fertig. Falls die nicht gefallen, zurück schicken und Zettel reinlegen: "Die sind ja echt scheisse"


----------



## Kamsi (25. Juli 2012)

wetter so ko
probleme mit schuhe 

alles meh


----------



## xynlovesit (25. Juli 2012)

Komm, jetzt stellt euch mal nicht so an. Ich habe hier jeden Tag 32Grad, manchmal auch bis 34-35 Grad.


----------



## Kamsi (25. Juli 2012)

lebste im dschungel oder wie ?


----------



## xynlovesit (25. Juli 2012)

Klar, musst mal den Ihr Internet testen, da "fliegste" förmlich durch die Büsche.


----------



## Manowar (25. Juli 2012)

Florida <3


Bei mir gehts im Dezember endlich los.
Zuerst ne Weile nach Hickory/NC und danach gehts dann nach Tampa


----------



## painschkes (25. Juli 2012)

_Um 14.00Uhr verabredet..und mir is so bäh..richtig schlecht und einfach wäh..man :-(

Zu den Schuhen kann ich auch was sagen..Größe 48,5 hier.. :<_


----------



## xynlovesit (25. Juli 2012)

Manowar schrieb:


> Zuerst ne Weile nach Hickory/NC und danach gehts dann nach Tampa



Wird auch Zeit!  2 Stunden von mir entfernt und was habt Ihr denn alle für grosse Latschen? Ist ja unglaublich :b


----------



## Fremder123 (25. Juli 2012)

Murfy schrieb:


> Das ist nicht mein Wetter... und durch das ganze "Draußen heiß, drinnen kühl" kriege ich nur Kopfschmerzen...


Dann setz Dich zu mir ins Büro. Ab Mittag draußen heiß, drinnen heiß. Jeder Luftzug ist wie ein Eimer klares, kaltes Wasser.


----------



## Murfy (25. Juli 2012)

Fremder123 schrieb:


> Dann setz Dich zu mir ins Büro. Ab Mittag draußen heiß, drinnen heiß. Jeder Luftzug ist wie ein Eimer klares, kaltes Wasser.



Da hätte ich ja noch mehr zu meckern. 

Jetzt geht es langsam, hier ist es schön angenehm mit offenem Fenster, Luft bekommt man genug, die Sonne stört nicht... Hoffe mein Auto bekommt draußen genug Schatten.

mfg


----------



## Davatar (25. Juli 2012)

Konov schrieb:


> Jo nur bin ich nicht den ganzen Tag zuhause um die Stunden abzuwarten bis es trocknet....und eine eigene Wäscheleine im Waschkeller hab ich nicht.
> Zudem sind mir schonmal 2 Shirts geklaut worden hier, weil sie aufgehängt waren.
> 
> Dann doch lieber 1,80


Kauf doch einfach sowas:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Einmalige Investition, hält ein Leben lang, passt auch in ganz kleine Wohnungen rein und sonst gibts welche die höher und schmaler sind.


----------



## Konov (25. Juli 2012)

Davatar schrieb:


> Kauf doch einfach sowas:
> 
> [...]
> 
> ...



Das Teil hab ich in Mini ^^
Reicht auch für das nötigste.


----------



## Fremder123 (25. Juli 2012)

Letzte Woche Festplattenrekorder (Panasonic) in die Werkstatt gebracht, weil DVD-Laufwerk rumspackte. Anruf gekriegt, wir können ihn so wie er ist wieder abholen - Laufwerk hinüber, Reparatur/ Ersatz käme 340 €. Bei einem damaligen Kaufpreis von 350 € natürlich unwirtschaftlich. -.- Wenigstens geht die Festplatte noch, das ist eh das Wichtigste. Muss ich halt schauen ob mein alter Noname-DVD-Player noch aufm Speicher rumfliegt, den stell ich dann eben auf den Rekorder... einer zum aufnehmen, einer zum DVDs kucken. Nur brennen geht leider nicht mehr. Sackgang mit der Technik heutzutage, der Rekorder ist grad mal wenige Jahre alt.


----------



## Murfy (25. Juli 2012)

Fremder123 schrieb:


> Sackgang mit der Technik heutzutage, der Rekorder ist grad mal wenige Jahre alt.



Wahrscheinlich frisch aus der Garantie raus, was?

mfg


----------



## Fremder123 (25. Juli 2012)

3 Jahre alt, also noch gar nicht so lang drüber. Bin eigentlich immer zufrieden mit dem Panasonic-Zeug, nur das ist halt schon enttäuschend. Aber wie gesagt, solang ich noch Filme (dank Sky werbefrei) auf die Festplatte aufnehmen kann stört es mich nicht ganz so sehr wie es eigentlich müsste. Wenn die allerdings auch noch die Hufe hochreißt... NERDRAGE INC! x)


----------



## Kamsi (25. Juli 2012)

heutzutage hat die elektronik einen kill chip drinne 

weil man sonst nicht genug verdient - mein alter dvd player hat 10 jahre gehalten bis er mechanik fehler bekam wegen abnutzung - heutzutage ist sowas ja nicht mehr normal


----------



## win3ermute (25. Juli 2012)

Fremder123 schrieb:


> 3 Jahre alt, also noch gar nicht so lang drüber. Bin eigentlich immer zufrieden mit dem Panasonic-Zeug, nur das ist halt schon enttäuschend. Aber wie gesagt, solang ich noch Filme (dank Sky werbefrei) auf die Festplatte aufnehmen kann stört es mich nicht ganz so sehr wie es eigentlich müsste. Wenn die allerdings auch noch die Hufe hochreißt... NERDRAGE INC! x)



Panasonic ist leider schon lange nicht mehr das, was es mal war - bin von einem ehemaligen "Fanboi" mittlerweile komplett von der Firma abgekommen nach vier Enttäuschungen in Folge. Allerdings sind Ausfälle bei den HDD-Rekordern sehr selten - in diesem Betrieb ist da auch nicht viel Mechanik, die kaputtgehen kann.


----------



## Fremder123 (25. Juli 2012)

Siehe hier:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=zVFZ4Ocz4VA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Geplante Obsoleszenz... also das bewusste Inkaufnehmen von verfrühten Schäden am Produkt. Angeblich will das auch der Kunde, um zu konsumieren. Ich glaub ich bin zu alt(-modisch) dafür, ich will doch einfach nur dass meine Technik so funktioniert wie angedacht. <.<


----------



## win3ermute (25. Juli 2012)

Fremder123 schrieb:


> Angeblich will das auch der Kunde, um zu konsumieren. Ich glaub ich bin zu alt(-modisch) dafür, ich will doch einfach nur dass meine Technik so funktioniert wie angedacht. <.<



Geht mir genauso. Wenn ich nach langem Suchen ein für mich perfektes Gerät gefunden habe, soll das gefälligst auch möglichst lange halten. Ich mag es nicht, mir dauernd was neues kaufen und dabei eventuell Abstriche in Verarbeitung, Bedienung oder Optik machen zu müssen. 
Merkwürdigerweise ist es meist das Markenzeuch, das die Füsse streckt. Manche nebenbei gekaufte "Chinaböller" (u. a. zwei Cyberhome-DVD-Player) erweisen sich als unkaputtbar, während ihre Verwandten von Panasonic und Thomson längst auf dem Wertstoffhof gelandet sind. Wobei hier natürlich auch genug langlebiges Markenzeug in anderen Bereichen (allen voran Pioneer, Onkyo und Denon) herumsteht.... Ein S-VHS-Bolide aus Panasonics "großen Tagen" tut allerdings immer noch klaglos seinen Dienst.


----------



## Murfy (25. Juli 2012)

Fremder123 schrieb:


> Geplante Obsoleszenz... also das bewusste Inkaufnehmen von verfrühten Schäden am Produkt. Angeblich will das auch der Kunde, um zu konsumieren. Ich glaub ich bin zu alt(-modisch) dafür, ich will doch einfach nur dass meine Technik so funktioniert wie angedacht. <.<



Wie was? Ich schmeiß dem Händler einen Backstein an den Kopf wenn meine Hardware geplant kaputt geht.

Das soll erstmal funktionieren und das eine ganze Weile.

mfg


----------



## tear_jerker (25. Juli 2012)

wtf!
http://www.focus.de/politik/ausland/us-praesidentschaftskandidat-haelt-aussenpolitische-rede-mitt-romney-verkuendet-amerikanisches-jahrhundert-_aid_786958.html

abgesehen von romneys extrem patriotischen blödsinn...warum muss ichd en artikel auf fb liken um weiter zu lesen? oO 4/5


----------



## Konov (25. Juli 2012)

tear_jerker schrieb:


> wtf!
> http://www.focus.de/...aid_786958.html
> 
> abgesehen von romneys extrem patriotischen blödsinn...warum muss ichd en artikel auf fb liken um weiter zu lesen? oO 4/5



Man kann auch "ich möchte nicht" anklicken ^^

Aber schon dreist überhaupt so zu fragen....


----------



## Fremder123 (25. Juli 2012)

win3ermute schrieb:


> Manche nebenbei gekaufte "Chinaböller" (u. a. zwei Cyberhome-DVD-Player) erweisen sich als unkaputtbar, während ihre Verwandten von Panasonic und Thomson längst auf dem Wertstoffhof gelandet sind.


Genau, von Cyberhome ist mein alter Player auch.^^ Der lief auch einwandfrei als ich ihn zuletzt aktiv hatte (vorm Kauf des Panasonic-Rekorders halt). Der hatte sogar noch einen Vorteil: Er hat nahezu alle gebrannten CDs/ DVDs gelesen und wiedergegeben. Der Panasonic hat da weit öfter rumgezickt. Ich hoff ja dass ich den Cyberhome noch in irgendeiner Kiste auf dem Dachboden hab, als Zweitgerät für den nur noch halb funktionalen Panasonic. Ein <3 für Noname-Firmen!



tear_jerker schrieb:


> wtf!
> http://www.focus.de/...aid_786958.html
> 
> abgesehen von romneys extrem patriotischen blödsinn...warum muss ichd en artikel auf fb liken um weiter zu lesen? oO 4/5


Die Seite ein zweites Mal geladen und ich konnte den Artikel in Ruhe bis zum Ende lesen. Diese Machenschaft mit dem Facebook-like ist allerdings schon eine ordentliche Frechheit.


----------



## Aun (25. Juli 2012)

? wieso liken? ich hab den ganzen artikel so lesen können. 
mal abgesehen davon das romney ein totaler vollhorst ist. quasi bush nr 3. wobei der erste bush ja noch "halbwegs" ging.
wenn ich das schon lese. "...der Russland als großen geopolitischen Gegenspieler der USA bezeichnet und Obamas Kompromissbereitschaft..."
der typ würde wohl zu gerne wieder kalter krieg spielen
...


----------



## Sh1k4ri (25. Juli 2012)

Morgen zur Beerdigung meiner Oma... 5/5


----------



## Magogan (25. Juli 2012)

Hab mir damals für 40 Euro oder so einen Konverter von YPbPr (3x Chinch für Bild und 2x Chinch für Ton) zu HDMI gekauft, aber irgendwie funktioniert das nicht so richtig ...

1. Der Ton ist total verzerrt (hab ich aber dadurch gelöst, dass ich die Tonkabel direkt in das Soundsystem eingesteckt habe)

2. Bilder mit Interlacing funktionieren nicht richtig (sehen sehr verzerrt aus), also habe ich die angeschlossene Wii auf 480p umgestellt, lief problemlos dann ...

Aber ich wollte jetzt "The Legend of Zelda: Ocarina of Time" für Gamecube auf der Wii spielen und da konnte ich eben nicht auf Progressiv umstellen, sondern hatte nur die Einstellung Interlaced (eigentlich keine Einstellung, sondern die einzige Möglichkeit) - weshalb das Spiel aufgrund von sehr verzerrtem Bild nahezu unspielbar wurde - sofern man Spaß dabei haben wollte ... Also die einzelnen Zeilen wurden nicht richtig dargestellt ...

Jetzt hab ich den Konverter wohl umsonst gekauft und werde mir vermutlich stattdessen ein 10 Meter langes YPbPr-Kabel kaufen (allerdings nur mit den 3 Steckern für Bildübertragung) und durch viele Kabelschächte verlegen müssen, die teilweise schwer erreichbar sind ... Hab den Konverter ja eben gekauft, um nicht nochmal mehr Kabel verlegen zu müssen, da liegen schon so viele, dass ich an manchen Stellen Probleme beim Durchstecken der Kabel bekomme ...



Shikari, regt dich auf, dass du zur Beerdigung musst oder dass sie tot ist?


----------



## LarsW (25. Juli 2012)

Fremder123 schrieb:


> Dann setz Dich zu mir ins Büro. Ab Mittag draußen heiß, drinnen heiß. Jeder Luftzug ist wie ein Eimer klares, kaltes Wasser.



Besser als wenn man raus geht,und erstmal friert..


----------



## Saji (25. Juli 2012)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Um 14.00Uhr verabredet..und mir is so bäh..richtig schlecht und einfach wäh..man :-(
> 
> Zu den Schuhen kann ich auch was sagen..Größe 48,5 hier.. :<_



Kommst ja mir noch am nächsten. Größe 49, das macht Freude. >_>


----------



## Fremder123 (25. Juli 2012)

LarsW schrieb:


> Besser als wenn man raus geht,und erstmal friert..


Mitnichten, für so einen Fall gibts geeignete Kleidung. Aber die Möglichkeiten, noch etwas abzulegen weil es zu WARM ist sind leider wesentlich beschränkter.


----------



## LarsW (25. Juli 2012)

Ich meinte eher,dass es im Büro hier so warm ist,ich in der Pause rausgehe,und erstmal friere. 

Edit: Und du kannst mir sagen,was´de willst,aber die Hitze schlägt auf´s Gehirn,wenn ich meinen Satz da lese..


----------



## Tilbie (25. Juli 2012)

Wollte bei Nation Red das 5k Zombie töten Achievement und bei 3k kackt das blöde Spiel einfach ab! 3/5


----------



## Merianna (25. Juli 2012)

Das ich wenn ich bei Leuten zu Besuch bin immer flüchten muss weil die echt die letzten Vollassis kennen und die immer auftauchen wenn ich da bin


----------



## win3ermute (25. Juli 2012)

Fremder123 schrieb:


> Genau, von Cyberhome ist mein alter Player auch.^^ Der lief auch einwandfrei als ich ihn zuletzt aktiv hatte (vorm Kauf des Panasonic-Rekorders halt). Der hatte sogar noch einen Vorteil: Er hat nahezu alle gebrannten CDs/ DVDs gelesen und wiedergegeben. Der Panasonic hat da weit öfter rumgezickt. Ich hoff ja dass ich den Cyberhome noch in irgendeiner Kiste auf dem Dachboden hab, als Zweitgerät für den nur noch halb funktionalen Panasonic. Ein <3 für Noname-Firmen!



Da kann man sich nur aufregen, daß Cyberhome lange pleite ist. Hatte mir diesen "Mini-DVD-Player 401" mit DivX-Funktion für 35,- Euro gekauft, dank der sparsamen Größe direkt zu einem Bekannten mitgenommen und dort erst mal einen "Battlestar Galactica Season 2"-Wochenend-Marathon eingelegt ohne Probleme des Miniteils. Der schnurrt heute noch wie am ersten Tag; genauso wie sein älterer Bruder, der für TV-Aufzeichnungen direkt als mpg-Datei von Disk angeschafft worden war - keine Lust gehabt, die Aufnahmen extra für den Panasonic dauernd zu "authoren".
Die letzten DVD-Player der Firma sollen übrigens auch in der Bildqualität und Verarbeitung ganz oben mitgehalten haben; nicht mehr ganz so günstig, aber noch lange nicht so teuer wie ihre Markenkollegen - nur war es da schon zu spät.

Ein ähnliches völlig problemloses und superbes China-Gerät, das sich sogar noch einwandfrei bedienen lassen kann und so gut wie keine Macken hat, betreibe ich gerade als Media-Player im Wohnzimmer: Das eGreat R2A. Spielt so gut wie alles ab; nimmt alle möglichen USB- und eSATA-Festplatten egal in welchem Format; hat mittlerweile eine eigene Festplatte und wird ansonsten über's Netzwerk oder wahlweise problemlos funktionierendem WLAN versorgt. Es sind manchmal die Teile, von denen man gar nix großartiges erwartet, die einen dann überraschen. Allerdings habe ich auch schon viele schlechte und noch schlechtere Billigdinger gesehen - es sind da immer nur ein paar Marken, die sich hervortun.
Leider sind es meist diese Firmen, die dann irgendwann vom Markt verschwinden und man kann dann neu suchen - sowas regt mich dann auch auf...


----------



## Aun (25. Juli 2012)

ich habe auch noch einen "alten" noname dvdplayer inkl. usb port. der frisst echt alles. kein murren bei gebranntem, sei es bild, ton oder video. der frisst komischerweise sogar mkv obwohl das alter weit darüber liegt oO. egal welcher stick und sonst was. und? das teil gabs mal für 35 € im grabbelständer, weil ich nen neuen brauchte


----------



## Fremder123 (26. Juli 2012)

Deutschland ist echt unflexibel mit so einer Hitze. Straßenbahn, Büro... nirgendwo auch nur entfernt sowas wie eine Klimaanlage aktiv. Bin gleich durchgebraten, wer mag darf sich was nehmen. Wenn ich da an die USA denke, da schnurrt in jeder kleinen Kaschemme zumindest ein Deckenventilator. Und heißer ist es da (von Hitzewellen abgesehen) oft auch nicht. Blöde Hitze, ich brauch keine 30°C um glücklich zu sein. Zwischen 20 und 25 reichen vollkommen, ja auch im Hochsommer.


----------



## Aun (26. Juli 2012)

amen @fremder
gerade aus der straba ausgestiegen. eine fahrt von 3 km. ich bin kochleder gar... die strecke hätte ich laufen sollen und wär etwas weniger durch


----------



## Kamsi (26. Juli 2012)

ich hoffe beim ice die klimaanlage funktioniert morgen ^^


----------



## Xidish (26. Juli 2012)

Wie vielen hier macht auch mir dieser ständige Wechsel des Klimas zu schaffen -
erst kühle regnerische 14 Grad - dann gleich nächsten Tag knapp 30 Grad und nu schwülheiß.
Dazu kommt noch mein derzeitiges Befinden durch das familiäre Ereignis. 

Ich habe so viel zu tun - und fühle mich kraft/machtlos 5/5


----------



## BloodyEyeX (26. Juli 2012)

Dafür scheißen die Amis auf das Kyotoprotokoll und Grönland schmilzt grad. ^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## tonygt (26. Juli 2012)

BloodyEyeX schrieb:


> Dafür scheißen die Amis auf das Kyotoprotokoll und Grönland schmilzt grad. ^^



Die Amis scheisse eh auf Klimaschutz Glückerlichweise bekomen sie dafür aber auch entsprechend einen auf die Fresse vom Klima.


----------



## Konov (26. Juli 2012)

Und der KlimaWANDEL ist sowieso Unfug, es ist nur ein vorübergehende Schwankung, die im Übrigen alle XXX hundert Jahre mal auftritt und jetzt ist es wieder soweit.
Aber die Medien und die Politik verkaufen uns, dass die ganze Welt sich verändert.


Paar Jahre, dann beruhigt sich alles wieder...


----------



## Aun (26. Juli 2012)

da ist aber jemand optimistisch


----------



## tear_jerker (26. Juli 2012)

tonygt schrieb:


> Die Amis scheisse eh auf Klimaschutz Glückerlichweise bekomen sie dafür aber auch entsprechend einen auf die Fresse vom Klima.




Dabei würde sich damit so viel Geld machen lassen und Jobs schaffen. Man stelle sich mal die möglichen riesigen Solaranlagen in Nevada etc vor und das Personal das diese wartet 

das grad wieder Ebbe inna Kasse ist. damn you, monatsende! ^^ 2/5


----------



## Aun (26. Juli 2012)

ja wieso ist am ende des geldes soviel monat über ^^ 1000/5

und eh die amis mal auf den richtigen grünen zweig aufsrpingen ist eh weltuntergang. ergo 21 . 12


----------



## Konov (26. Juli 2012)

Aun schrieb:


> da ist aber jemand optimistisch



Ohne scheiß, ich hab das auf irgendeiner Seite gelesen, die uns unser Biolehrer letztes Jahr gezeigt hat.
Hab leider die Adresse nicht mehr aber da stand alles haarklein mit Erklärungen, Statistiken usw.

Der Klimawandel ist demnach NICHT existent. Es ist nur eine vorrübergehende Schwankung, die eben nur alle XYZ Jahre vorkommt und uns deswegen jetzt so heftig vorkommt, wobei es das in der geschichte bereits regelmässig gab.


----------



## Aun (26. Juli 2012)

genosse. glaube keiner statistik, die du nicht selbst gefälscht hast!


----------



## Reflox (26. Juli 2012)

Konov schrieb:


> Und der KlimaWANDEL ist sowieso Unfug, es ist nur ein vorübergehende Schwankung, die im Übrigen alle XXX hundert Jahre mal auftritt und jetzt ist es wieder soweit.
> Aber die Medien und die Politik verkaufen uns, dass die ganze Welt sich verändert.
> 
> 
> Paar Jahre, dann beruhigt sich alles wieder...



Kuck dir mal "Eine unbequeme Wahrheit" von Al Gore an. Da zeigt er ein Diagramm, wo verdeutlicht wird, dass der Kilmawandel _länger und höher_ ansteigt als bei den anderen kleinen Schwankungen.


----------



## H2OTest (26. Juli 2012)

Al Gore ? der Im Video mit dem dicken Benz rumkutschiert wird? den kann man garnicht ernst nehmen!


----------



## Sh1k4ri (26. Juli 2012)

Forscher können noch so viele Statistiken vorweisen, Fakt ist, was zur Zeit in der Arktis und in den Wäldern geschieht. Wir schaufeln uns unser eigenes Grab. Und um das zu sehen, brauch man kein Forscher sein.


----------



## Magogan (26. Juli 2012)

Ich bin so blöd ... Ich habe für das erste Semester deutlich über 200 Seiten Vorlesungsfolien ausgedruckt und hab sie zum Großteil nicht genutzt ... Warum hab ich die nicht einfach auf mein iPhone geladen? Jetzt blieb mir nichts anderes übrig als sie wegzuwerfen ... Naja, so teuer ist die Tinte ja nicht, vllt. 30 Euro fürs Drucken pro Semester ...

Aber dass ich in der "Grundlagen der Programmierung 2"-Klausur alle Vorlesungsfolien verwenden darf, finde ich doof ... Da lerne ich lieber, als aus mehr als 2500 Seiten die passenden herauszusuchen (jede verdammte Animation ist da drauf, teilweise 20 Seiten pro Folie, weil wirklich jeder Teil der Animationen dabei ist) ... 5/5


----------



## Khronoz II. (26. Juli 2012)

buffed-admins


----------



## H2OTest (26. Juli 2012)

Khronoz schrieb:


> buffed-admins



die hatten wohl ihren Grund


----------



## aufgeraucht (26. Juli 2012)

Khronoz schrieb:


> buffed-admins



Nie wirklich Probleme gehabt. Vielleicht jetzt:
string-emil.de
Hat eine Freundin bei Fakebook gepostet. Eigentlich wusste ich, dass ich da nicht draufklicken will. Eigentlich.... Frühstück war nicht mehr annähernd so lecker, wie vor dem Klicken! (mein Favorit: das Foto auf dem Tisch mit den Kerzen.... wegen Kopfkino und so)


----------



## heinzelmännchen (26. Juli 2012)

Zur Wir-werden-alle-absaufen-Thematik:

Ich verweise mal auf den Klimawandel-Thread: Kauf dir schon mal ein Floß


BTT: Dass alle bei dem Wetter nicht zu erreichen sind und der Abend ungenutzt verstreicht.... =/


----------



## H2OTest (26. Juli 2012)

@ aufgeraucht ist doch lustig


----------



## Konov (26. Juli 2012)

Der Al Gore Film ist doch auch schon 10 Jahre alt oder...


----------



## aufgeraucht (26. Juli 2012)

H2OTest schrieb:


> @ aufgeraucht ist doch lustig



Auf jeden Fall ist es ne Lachnummer. Über die Startseite hinaus hab ich es allerdings noch nicht geschafft. Nach spätestens dreimal Mausrad drehen, kommt ein *OMG* und Klick aufs Kreuz oben rechts.


----------



## Manowar (27. Juli 2012)

Aber der Typ hat den ein oder anderen schönen BMW


----------



## Jordin (27. Juli 2012)

Die Autorin E L James für das beschissenste Buch ever! 5/5 
100/5 das Lektorat - denn das sind die wahren Verbrecher


----------



## Fremder123 (27. Juli 2012)

Dass im Facebook-Artikel auf wikipedia die Abschnitte mit Kritik und Vorwürfen das xfache der eigentlichen Funktions-Beschreibung + Historie übersteigen. Hatte mal mit dem Gedanken gespielt, mich da auch mal anzumelden, aber nach ausführlichem Studium des Ganzen glaub ich, das kann dann doch noch warten.


----------



## Olliruh (27. Juli 2012)

Wie jeden Sommer regt es mich auf das sie unser gutes altes Freibad abgerissen haben & da ein neuen Glaskasten hingestellt haben. 
Ich verstehs einfach nicht. 1.50€ und man konnte den ganzen Tag bleiben. Naja man hatte zwar nur 2 Becken aber dafür eine riesen Wiese samt Fußballplatz wo man eh immer alle Leute getroffen hat die man kannte. 
Heute steht das Westfalenbad wo der Eintritt 5.70€ für 3 Stunden kostet & das einzige Becken draußen ist ein Solebecken mit gut 30°C Wassertemperatur.... 
Der neue Sportteil (2.30€ für 2 Stunden) ist zwar ganz nett aber auch nichts für den Sommer... 
Ich will meine alte Ische wieder 
100/5


----------



## Fremder123 (27. Juli 2012)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Ich verstehs einfach nicht. 1.50€ und man konnte den ganzen Tag bleiben. Naja man hatte zwar nur 2 Becken aber dafür eine riesen Wiese samt Fußballplatz wo man eh immer alle Leute getroffen hat die man kannte.
> Heute steht das Westfalenbad wo der Eintritt 5.70€ für 3 Stunden kostet & das einzige Becken draußen ist ein Solebecken mit gut 30°C Wassertemperatur....


Doch, ich denke ich verstehe.


----------



## Olliruh (27. Juli 2012)

Ja aber jetzt sind vllt im ganzen Schwimmbad so um die 30 Leute ,früher waren jeden Tag 150+ Leute da...
Es ging darum hier in der Region representativ zu sein


----------



## Fremder123 (27. Juli 2012)

Repräsentativ? Das Schwimmbad oder ihr? Wenn ersteres, dann ist ein mordernes Spaßbad mit allem drum und dran doch vorzeigbarer als ein alter Dinosaurier, der noch den guten alten 70er Charme versprüht.

Und falls es darum geht dass ihr da coole Vibrations machen wollt, könnt ihr das ja immer noch. Jetzt mehr als zuvor, denn ihr zeigt damit dass ihr es euch leisten könnt.


----------



## Olliruh (27. Juli 2012)

Nein es soll ein "cooles" neues Spaßbad sein. Leider bleibt der Spaß dabei auf der Strecke weil es ein kleines verbautes Pissbad ohne Außenbereich geworden ist & dafür ein super Treffpunkt & Schwimmbad voller Erinnerungen abgerissen wurde.


----------



## Murfy (27. Juli 2012)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Nein es soll ein "cooles" neues Spaßbad sein. Leider bleibt der Spaß dabei auf der Strecke weil es ein kleines verbautes Pissbad ohne Außenbereich geworden ist & dafür ein super Treffpunkt & Schwimmbad voller Erinnerungen abgerissen wurde.



Haha, meine Ex kommt aus Hagen und ist auch eine totale Wasserratte, deswegen war ich mit ihr öfters schwimmen, sie hat auch das Freibad bevorzug.

Mir ist das eigentlich egal, da ich eh kein Fan vom Schwimmsport bin, trotzdem fand ich das Westfalenbad schicker. WOW! Es kostet mehr, wen wunderts. Alles wird teurer und das Freibad hat sich nicht mehr rentiert. Ich wette du hättest genauso rumgemault wenn das Freibad teurer geworden wär'. Das Mit dem Außenbad ist halt so eine Sache, es soll halt kein Saisonbad sein, sondern ganzjährlich offen sein.

Und das Sportbecken im Westfalenbad fand ich deutlich angenehmer um mal ein paar Bahnen zu schwimmen als das Freibad, wo es eigentlich immer brechend voll war.

mfg


----------



## Sh1k4ri (27. Juli 2012)

Kopfschmerzen 1000/5 

wann kommt denn endlich das Gewitter ?!


----------



## Olliruh (27. Juli 2012)

Murfy schrieb:


> Und das Sportbecken im Westfalenbad fand ich deutlich angenehmer um mal ein paar Bahnen zu schwimmen als das Freibad, wo es eigentlich immer brechend voll war.
> 
> mfg



Ich versteh die Gründe auch schon & will es wahrscheinlich einfach nur nicht wahr haben. Aber es war einfach toll. Morgens hin (10Minuten zu Fuß von mir) ,irgendjemand war immer da,und Abends wieder zurück. War halt ein Stück Kindheit. Naja ich bin seit nun mehr als 14 Jahren im Schwimmverein & hab da halt seit her trainiert. Und dank Traglufthalle auch das ganze Jahr über, gab halt nichts schöneres für mich & jetzt steht da dieser Glasbaukasten mit zu gegeben geilem Sportteil dafür ist der Freizeitbereich um so schlimmer. Und vllt wäre es auch garnicht so schlimm wenn sie nach draußen einfach noch eine größere Liegewiese samt einfachem Schwimmerbecken gemacht hätten. Genug Platz haben sie ja...


----------



## Murfy (27. Juli 2012)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Morgens hin (10Minuten zu Fuß von mir) ,*irgendjemand war immer da*,und Abends wieder zurück.



Ich glaube auch stark dass es daran liegt. 

Ich habe hier in dem kleinen Ortsteil auch ein Freibad (ob das überhaupt noch genutzt wird weiß ich garnicht). Ist ziemlich groß und damals haben sich auch viele dahin verabredet um gemeinsam schwimmen zu gehen und was zu machen und man traff zwangsweise immer Leute aus dem Ortsteil, die man auch kannte. Manchen gefällt sowas, sich zufällig mit Leuten treffen, verquatschen etc.. Halt was für Leute die sehr auf Spontanität aus sind und einfach gucken was der Tag einem bringt. 


BTT: Ich halte es nicht mehr aus... kein auch nur so kleinstens Lüftchen weht. Fenster weit offen und es ist einfach heiß... 5/5

mfg


----------



## Konov (27. Juli 2012)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Kopfschmerzen 1000/5
> 
> wann kommt denn endlich das Gewitter ?!



Heute abend bzw. heute Nacht.


----------



## Olliruh (27. Juli 2012)

Warum meckern alle über das gute Wetter 
Ich hasse Menschen (((


----------



## Murfy (27. Juli 2012)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Warum meckern alle über das gute Wetter
> Ich hasse Menschen (((



Ob etwas gut oder schlecht ist liegt im Auge des Betrachters. 

mfg


----------



## Olliruh (27. Juli 2012)

Ja ich meine über das Sommerwetter. Ich kann es auf FB nicht mehr lesen. Erst wollen alle richtig Sommer & weinen rum. Und jetzt ist alles allen zu warm.


----------



## Konov (27. Juli 2012)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Ja ich meine über das Sommerwetter. Ich kann es auf FB nicht mehr lesen. Erst wollen alle richtig Sommer & weinen rum. Und jetzt ist alles allen zu warm.



Normal, bei 30 Grad.... Sommerwetter könnte auch angenehme 23 Grad heißen, aber wenns gleich so heiß wird, kein Wunder ^^


----------



## Murfy (27. Juli 2012)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Ja ich meine über das Sommerwetter. Ich kann es auf FB nicht mehr lesen. Erst wollen alle richtig Sommer & weinen rum. Und jetzt ist alles allen zu warm.



Facebook? Das nimmst du als verlässliche Quelle für Meinungen? 
Die wollen alle nur Aufmerksamkeit.

Ich bevorzuge ja das Herbst und Frühlingswetter, zwischen 10 und 20 Grad. Möglichst ohne Regen. 

mfg


----------



## Olliruh (27. Juli 2012)

Ich verstehs nicht. Vorallem kann man ja eh nichts machen außer probieren sich damit best möglich damit zu arangieren.
Ist es warm -> Schwimmbad ,kurze Hose,T-Shirt
Ist es durchwachsen -> Stadt,Museum,Zoo etc ; kurze Hose, Pulli


----------



## Murfy (27. Juli 2012)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Ich verstehs nicht. Vorallem kann man ja eh nichts machen außer probieren sich damit best möglich damit zu arangieren.
> Ist es warm -> Schwimmbad ,kurze Hose,T-Shirt



Wie bereits erwähnt bin ich kein Fan vom Schwimmen. Zuhause trage ich kurze Hose und ein Unterhemd. Auf der Arbeit im Büro sehe das ziemlich dämlich aus. 

Aber trotzdem kann ich mich nur beschweren, warum? Ich wohne unter dem Dach, d.h. Dachschräge UND der Großteil des Zimmers zeigt in Richtung Süden, d.h. Sonneneinstrahlung den ganzen Tag. Selbst mit allen Fenstern offen auf der Etage, Durchzug (wenn den mal ein wenig Wind weht) und einem Ventilator ist es nur mäßig auszuhalten...

Meist hilft da nach der Arbeit und/oder vor dem Schlafen nur ein kurzes unter die Dusche, um sich zumindest ein wenig abzukühlen.

Deswegen lache ich über die meisten die meinen es wäre ihnen doch "so heiß"... bei 20°C Zimmertemperatur und einem Ventilator. 

mfg


----------



## Sh1k4ri (27. Juli 2012)

Ich halte es net eine Sekunde draußen aus. Ich hab nix gegen schönes Wetter, aber 37 Grad (zeigte das Thermometer an) ist einfach abnormal. 

Keine Ahnung ob es am Karma liegt, aber während meines Urlaubs hatte wir 17 Grad und Regen, nun geht nächste Woche meine Ausbildung los und jetzt knallt es richtig ...


----------



## Legendary (27. Juli 2012)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Ich halte es net eine Sekunde draußen aus. Ich hab nix gegen schönes Wetter, aber 37 Grad (zeigte das Thermometer an) ist einfach abnormal.



Dito, das hat nix mehr mit Sommer zu tun sondern eher mit Folter. Vor allem wenn man arbeitet...ihr Schüler habt um 13 Uhr Schule aus und könnt chillen, ich muss bei mir  bis 17 uhr rumrennen und ständig bei doofen Usern PC Probleme beseitigen. 


Ich war übrigens einer der Leute, die gar nicht gemeckert haben als es so kühl war...einfach herrlich so ohne Heuschnupfen, verklebte T-Shirts und Müdigkeit weil es so heiß ist.


----------



## Olliruh (27. Juli 2012)

Wenn ich das hier so lese find ich es gut das mir das Wetter (samt Folgen) am Arsch vorbei gehen.


----------



## Schiksterminator (27. Juli 2012)

Server bei Battlefield3 wo Waffen verboten werden 5/5 ^^

gesichtsbuch 1000/5


----------



## Murfy (27. Juli 2012)

Schiksterminator schrieb:


> Server bei Battlefield3 wo Waffen verboten werden 5/5 ^^



Verstehe ich auch nicht "QQ Mortar OP", "QQ no RPG on Infant-Map!"... stelle mir das so im echten Leben vor: "Hey, du darfst den nicht mit der Bazooka abschießen, die ist nur für Panzer" "Wir haben aber keine Munition mehr" "Haben wir halt verloren, das sind die Regeln"....

Wenn man nicht weiterkommt, probiert man halt was anderes und wenn 20 Gegner an einem engen Gang in 50 Metern Entfernung kampieren... dann ist nunmal eine Panzerfaust die schnellste Lösung. Ob es denen gefällt oder nicht. 

mfg


----------



## Saji (27. Juli 2012)

Leute, die sich bei BF3 in gewissen Situationen nur mit einer RPG zu helfen wissen. 5/5


----------



## Murfy (27. Juli 2012)

Saji schrieb:


> Leute, die sich bei BF3 in gewissen Situationen nur mit einer RPG zu helfen wissen. 5/5





Murfy schrieb:


> dann ist nunmal eine Panzerfaust die *schnellste* Lösung.



Nur für den Fall dass du mich meinst. ;P


Wenn man was umplant wegen einer Gegebenheit und sich diese Gegebenheit im letzten Moment noch ändert. 5/5.... Planen geht echt immer schief... 

mfg


----------



## Sh1k4ri (27. Juli 2012)

Bethesda 10/5

"Wir haben niemals gesagt, dass der Dawnguard DLC für Skyrim auf PC rauskommen würde. Wenn wir weitere Infos haben, werden wir diese bekannt geben". Haben die noch alle Tassen im Schrank ? Aber schön Microsoft in den *rsch kriechen, ich werd nicht mehr. Ich frag mich, wo die Community größer ist. Dauert eh nicht mehr lange, bis irgend ein Modder da ne inoffizielle Version von Dawnguard raus bringt...

http://www.pcgamer.c...other-platform/


----------



## BloodyEyeX (27. Juli 2012)

wie mein hp drucker einfach sagt das er keine farbe mehr in der patrone hat.

dann installier ich das hp solution center und plötzlich druckt er in den schönsten Farben.


----------



## tear_jerker (27. Juli 2012)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Ich verstehs nicht. Vorallem kann man ja eh nichts machen außer probieren sich damit best möglich damit zu arangieren.



deswegen mag ich den frühling mehr. oder winter, schließlich kann ich wenn es kalt ist immer noch nee zwiebelschicht raufpacken, aber ich kann im sommer nicht nackter als nackt sein


----------



## EspCap (27. Juli 2012)

Konov schrieb:


> Und der KlimaWANDEL ist sowieso Unfug, es ist nur ein vorübergehende Schwankung, die im Übrigen alle XXX hundert Jahre mal auftritt und jetzt ist es wieder soweit.
> Aber die Medien und die Politik verkaufen uns, dass die ganze Welt sich verändert.



So was würde ich vielleicht in den US erwarten. Dass hierzulande Leute ernsthaft noch den Klimawandel leugnen ist eher erschreckend... 




> [font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]Forscher können noch so viele Statistiken vorweisen, Fakt ist, was zur Zeit in der Arktis und in den Wäldern geschieht. Wir schaufeln uns unser eigenes Grab. Und um das zu sehen, brauch man kein Forscher sein.[/font][font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"] [/font]



Ich kenne keinen Forscher, der den Klimawandel leugnet. Nur unzählige Studien, die ihn belegen.


----------



## Xidish (27. Juli 2012)

... daß das neue Digital Fernsehen anfälliger bei Gewitter ist, als das alte Digitalfernsehen ... 5/5

Receiver (?) hat jetzt schon das Signal verloren, wobei draußen auch nicht gut aussieht und sich auch nicht gut anhört.
PC wird nun auch erst mal runtergefahren ...

*edit:* Fernsehen ist mal wieder da. oo
*edit2* und wieder weg 

bis demnächst


----------



## Konov (27. Juli 2012)

EspCap schrieb:


> So was würde ich vielleicht in den US erwarten. Dass hierzulande Leute ernsthaft noch den Klimawandel leugnen ist eher erschreckend...



Da du die Weisheit in Person bist, kannst du auch sicher den 1000seitigen Beleg hier vorlegen, ich bin gespannt. ^^


----------



## EspCap (27. Juli 2012)

Konov schrieb:


> Da du die Weisheit in Person bist, kannst du auch sicher den 1000seitigen Beleg hier vorlegen, ich bin gespannt. ^^



Nö, ich bin kein Meteorologe. Es gibt aber mehr als genug Publikationen von selbigen, die sich mit diesem Thema befassen.


----------



## Konov (27. Juli 2012)

EspCap schrieb:


> Nö, ich bin kein Meteorologe. Es gibt aber mehr als genug Publikationen von selbigen, die sich mit diesem Thema befassen.



Na dann schauen wir mal was passiert und sprechen uns in 20 Jahren nochmal ^^


----------



## Sh1k4ri (27. Juli 2012)

Ich hab wirklich noch keine Studie gesehen, die den Klimawandel bzw die ganzen Folgen rechtfertigt.


----------



## Xidish (27. Juli 2012)

Konov, um zu merken, wie sich das Klima schon längst verändert hat benötigt man keine Textwalls an Studien.
Wer ihn leugnet hat  sehr schlechte Sinnesorgane, ist einfach nur naiv oder will bewußt weis machen, daß es ihn nicht gibt.
Natürlich gibt es gewisse Zyklen.
Dennoch gibt zahlreiche Veränderungen in der Tierwelt (Zonenverlagerungen + neue Populationen sowie Strandungen durch veränderte Meeresströmungen).
Ebenso sind die Schwankungen und Extreme beim Wetter anders.

So gelangt seit dem Orkan Kyrill 2007, welcher vor Jahren u.a. dem Schwarzwald sehr großen Schaden zugefügt hat, vermehrt tropische Luft zu uns,
welche schneller mal auf nordische Luft trifft.
Der Schwarzwald war in gewisser Hinsicht eine Klimabarriere, die nun aber nicht mehr so funktioniert.

Von Geburt an bis ca 1988 kannte ich in Berlin keinen Eisregen ( nur meist Schnee all die Wintermonate über) oder auch keine Wirbelstürme in Deutschland.
Auch dermaßen große Hagelkörner (tennisballgroß) waren eher sehr selten.
von verstärkten Sonneneruptionen ganz zu schweigen ...

Das wären nur einige Beispiele - es gibt noch mehr

btt

daher so manche Naivität und absichtliches Schönreden  5/5


----------



## Saji (28. Juli 2012)

Xidish schrieb:


> von verstärkten Sonneneruptionen ganz zu schweigen ...



Für die kann der Mensch ja nix. 

"Bin kurz afk, duschen, dann spielen wir"... das war um 9. Seitdem tauchte die Person nicht mehr auf.  2/5


----------



## Sh1k4ri (28. Juli 2012)

> [font=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Vom 27. Juli, 21 Uhr bis 29. Juli, Betriebsschluss fahren keine Züge zwischen Hauptbahnhof und Harburg. Auch dann besteht in Berliner Tor ein Busanschluss, nun nach/von Harburg. Für mobilitätseinschränkte Fahrgäste fahren zusätzliche Busse zwischen Hauptbahnhof und Harburg Rathaus mit Halt in Veddel.​[/font]



10/5.


----------



## Olliruh (28. Juli 2012)

Die wollen das gesocks halt aus Hamburg raushalten


----------



## Sh1k4ri (28. Juli 2012)

So hab ich das noch net gesehen, seems legit  

Mal schauen, mit dem Bus ist so lame (40 Minuten stehen meh).


----------



## tonygt (29. Juli 2012)

Scheiss Twitch Tv Stream laggt wie blöde 5/5


----------



## Konov (29. Juli 2012)

tonygt schrieb:


> Scheiss Twitch Tv Stream laggt wie blöde 5/5



Sonntag Nachmittag^^


----------



## Olliruh (29. Juli 2012)

Stell mal die Qualitöt des Streams um 480p lagt wie sau 720+ läuft flüssig


----------



## BloodyEyeX (29. Juli 2012)

> Scheiss Twitch Tv Stream laggt wie blöde 5/5



Dito, hab mich schon gestern abend über die lags aufgeregt.

Was mich noch mehr aufregt ist mein Bauch. Ich war locker 2 Jahre nicht krank und jetzt hab ich die übelsten Bauchschmerzen. Grade wo ich meinen neuen Rechner habe. -.-

Dazu kommt noch das ich jetzt seit 2 Wochen nen neuen Job habe und keinen Bock hab mich in der Probezeit krank zu melden. DOOOOOOOF!!! 5/5


----------



## Olliruh (29. Juli 2012)

Wasserball wird natürlich nicht live gezeigt 3/5


----------



## tonygt (29. Juli 2012)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Stell mal die Qualitöt des Streams um 480p lagt wie sau 720+ läuft flüssig



Ich trau mich gar net mehr das ganze auf 720p zu stellen da läuft es eh net. Laggt bei mir aber auch bei 460 oder weniger vor allem wenn ich den Stream starte nach 50 Reports, Neu Laden der Seite/des Streams kriegt ers meistens dann einigerßmaßen lag frei hin bzw. ist es ja oft so das das Bild einfach freezt und das Audio aber weiterläuft.

@Konov hab sonst nie Internet Probleme meine Leitung ist so stabil wie keine andere, die Leute sind sehr beindruckt von meinem sehr Konstanten 15er Ping in LoL


----------



## Konov (29. Juli 2012)

tonygt schrieb:


> Ich trau mich gar net mehr das ganze auf 720p zu stellen da läuft es eh net. Laggt bei mir aber auch bei 460 oder weniger vor allem wenn ich den Stream starte nach 50 Reports, Neu Laden der Seite/des Streams kriegt ers meistens dann einigerßmaßen lag frei hin bzw. ist es ja oft so das das Bild einfach freezt und das Audio aber weiterläuft.
> 
> @Konov hab sonst nie Internet Probleme meine Leitung ist so stabil wie keine andere, die Leute sind sehr beindruckt von meinem sehr Konstanten 15er Ping in LoL



Naja, Sonntags sind die Server nicht selten überlastet, das betrifft alle möglichen internetseiten, also könnte schon sein dass es mit daran liegt. ^^


----------



## aufgeraucht (29. Juli 2012)

...


----------



## EspCap (29. Juli 2012)

aufgeraucht schrieb:


> Das Design-Disaster bei der Straßenbekleidung der deutschen Olympia-Mannschaft 5/5



Das regt mich weniger auf als ich es peinlich finde. Zum Glück beißt sich das Pink gar nicht mit dem Rot in der Flagge


----------



## orkman (30. Juli 2012)

dass meine brille 20 min vor fahrstunde einfach so in der mitte zerbricht als ich sie aufsetzen wollte ... hab sie nicht hart angefasst und gar nix ... so ne scheisse ... und morgen geburtstag ... da freut man sich -.-


----------



## orkman (30. Juli 2012)

na toll .... sry fuer doppelpost ... forum hat jetzt auch noch gespackt ..


----------



## Murfy (30. Juli 2012)

orkman schrieb:


> dass meine brille 20 min vor fahrstunde einfach so in der mitte zerbricht als ich sie aufsetzen wollte ... hab sie nicht hart angefasst und gar nix ... so ne scheisse ... und morgen geburtstag ... da freut man sich -.-



Joa... vor ein paar Jahren ist mir genau zu Beginn der Herbstferien ein Glas gesprungen, einfach so.

Ich musste 2 Wochen lang die Sonnenbrille tragen, da sie die richtige stärke hatte, sonst hätte ich kaum was erkannt.

Die neue Brille war dann am Ende der Ferien fertig... war nicht schön...

mfg


----------



## Kamsi (30. Juli 2012)

hand aua 5/5


----------



## Murfy (30. Juli 2012)

Kamsi schrieb:


> hand aua 5/5



Du solltest weniger... na du weißt schon. 


Das meine Birne irgendwie immernoch nicht ganz okay ist und ich den Tag teilweise nur mit Medis überstehe... 5/5

mfg


----------



## Kamsi (30. Juli 2012)

Murfy schrieb:


> Du solltest weniger... na du weißt schon.



klinischer befund link 5x5 schürfwunde über handteller - hand geprellt,arm + schulter


----------



## Murfy (30. Juli 2012)

Kamsi schrieb:


> klinischer befund link 5x5 schürfwunde über handteller - hand geprellt,arm + schulter



Wie, was? Wie hast du das denn hinbekommen?

mfg


----------



## Fremder123 (31. Juli 2012)

Es regt mich auf dass die Deutschen immer päpstlicher als der Papst sein müssen. Siehe gestern Olympia, Fechten Halbfinale. Chaos, wütende Koreaner und eine heulende Fechterin aus eben diesem Land. Laut Anzeige steht die Deutsche im Finale. In jedem anderen Land würde jetzt gejubelt, der eigenen Athletin auf die Schulter geklopft und darauf bestanden dass der Sieg gefälligst zählt. Aber nicht beim deutschen ZDF, nein. Dort weinen die Moderatoren fast noch mit der Koreanerin mit und bedauern sie zutiefst mit natürlich absolutem Verständnis. Sportliche Fairness in allen Ehren, aber es gibt auch Grenzen. Und wir sollten endlich wieder lernen stolz auf UNS zu sein.


----------



## Konov (31. Juli 2012)

Fremder123 schrieb:


> Und wir sollten endlich wieder lernen stolz auf UNS zu sein.



Vorsicht dünnes Eis! Weißt du das denn nicht??


----------



## Fremder123 (31. Juli 2012)

Konov schrieb:


> Vorsicht dünnes Eis! Weißt du das denn nicht??


Unsinn. Das ist so dick wie in der kältesten Eiszeit.


----------



## H2OTest (31. Juli 2012)

das ich mich nicht zwischen dem i3 2120 und einem x4 prozzi entscheiden kann -.-


----------



## Konov (31. Juli 2012)

H2OTest schrieb:


> das ich mich nicht zwischen dem i3 2120 und einem x4 prozzi entscheiden kann -.-



Zukunftssicherer und leistungsstärker wäre der i3.... günstiger und ich sage mal "ausreichend" im moment wäre der X4


----------



## H2OTest (31. Juli 2012)

ich weiß - der intel ist mir nun insgesamt zu teuer hab mich jetzt entschieden.


----------



## Konov (31. Juli 2012)

H2OTest schrieb:


> ich weiß - der intel ist mir nun insgesamt zu teuer hab mich jetzt entschieden.



Hab auch nen X4... einen 955er und kann bis heute mit dem alles problemlos zocken


----------



## H2OTest (31. Juli 2012)

werde mir den großen bruder holen den 965 BE


----------



## Konov (31. Juli 2012)

H2OTest schrieb:


> werde mir den großen bruder holen den 965 BE



Damit wirste auch deine Freude haben, der i3 *muss *nicht sein zum Zocken


----------



## H2OTest (31. Juli 2012)

Konov schrieb:


> Damit wirste auch deine Freude haben, der i3 *muss *nicht sein zum Zocken



z.Z. nicht, da es nicht funktioniert 5/5


----------



## Sh1k4ri (31. Juli 2012)

Eigene Dummheit 10000000000000/5


----------



## LarsW (1. August 2012)

Mein Chef,der einfach wieder mal die (womöglich.) neue Azubine verarscht.
"Ich lasse Sie erstmal Probearbeiten,um dann am 01.08 von Ihr Material zuverlangen,was über eine Zu- oder Absage entscheidet."

Solche Menschen mag ich ja..

5/5


----------



## H2OTest (1. August 2012)

gnah mb kaputt


----------



## Konov (1. August 2012)

H2OTest schrieb:


> gnah mb kaputt



Garantie ^^
Kriegstn neues umsonst


----------



## H2OTest (1. August 2012)

nein einbau verschuldet


----------



## Raffzahl (1. August 2012)

Ich hab die Pläne für die 11. Klassen heute gesehn (3 Lehrer, die ich überhaupt nicht mag, sonst ist alles ok) : 3/5
Ich muss am Montag mit 4 andern Leuten ne halbe Stunde vor den andern Klassen da sein wegen Kursen, obwohl ich alle gekriegt haben soll : 4/5


----------



## seanbuddha (1. August 2012)

Gerade eben passiert. Blöde Antisemitische Kleinkinder. 5/5
Habe mich nur darüber (freundlich) beschwert das es doch Geschmacklos ist einen Channel "Juden und Zigeunertreff" zu nennen. Mir wurde direkt "Heul doch" hinterhergeschrien. Als ich dann gesagt habe, dass zum Raiden auch Niveau gehört hat einer gesagt "Dann verpiss dich doch, du scheiss Jude" und einer hat mir "Kleinkind" zugerufen. Wer sind hier die Kinder?

Einmal mit Profis. Einmal mit guten Leuten. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Achja, wer sie Spammen will, nur zu. Server hat kein pw.


----------



## Aun (1. August 2012)

lol @ sean
naja alles kinder eben, war vorhin inner bahn. 3 halbstarke, vllt mal 14 jahre alt, wenns hochkommt. mit dem hässlichsten türkdeutsch rumgepöbelt, omis mit f*tze beschimpft und noch mehr. und das waren deutsche, keine türken......


----------



## seanbuddha (1. August 2012)

Würde es nicht türkdeutsch nennen, bitte. Assisprache trifft es eher.


----------



## Aun (1. August 2012)

stimmt auch wieder.


----------



## Kamsi (1. August 2012)

sommerferien !!!


----------



## Sh1k4ri (1. August 2012)

Kamsi schrieb:


> sommerferien !!!



Öhm vllt schon seit 6 Wochen ?


----------



## Kamsi (1. August 2012)

nicht in allen bundesländern wollte nur damit ausdrücken was mich aufregt 

ist jedes jahr halt das selbe mit den plagen in inet wenn sommerferien ^^


----------



## BloodyEyeX (1. August 2012)

War 3 Tage im Krankenhaus, wegen Verdacht auf Blinddarm.

War langweilig ^^


----------



## Kamsi (1. August 2012)

gute besserung weiterhin


----------



## Alux (1. August 2012)

dreckiges Internet 5/5

selbst wenn ich nur bei Googles was such muss ich fas 15 Sekunden warten bis was kommt...
Ich find einfach den Fehler nicht wo ich zwischen Modem und meinem PC so derb viel Speed verlier und die Consistency liegt auch nur bei 51%


----------



## Aun (1. August 2012)

vlllt proxy?@ alux


----------



## Manowar (2. August 2012)

Nicht in Wacken zu sein..


----------



## Aun (2. August 2012)

von einer wepse geweckt zu werden.... 5/5. scheiße hab ganz vergessen wie weh das tut


----------



## Noxiel (2. August 2012)

Das Tauchticket so schleppend läuft. 3/5

Ich will die Bücher endlich los werden. *narf*


----------



## Magogan (2. August 2012)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Gerade eben passiert. Blöde Antisemitische Kleinkinder. 5/5
> Habe mich nur darüber (freundlich) beschwert das es doch Geschmacklos ist einen Channel "Juden und Zigeunertreff" zu nennen. Mir wurde direkt "Heul doch" hinterhergeschrien. Als ich dann gesagt habe, dass zum Raiden auch Niveau gehört hat einer gesagt "Dann verpiss dich doch, du scheiss Jude" und einer hat mir "Kleinkind" zugerufen. Wer sind hier die Kinder?
> 
> Einmal mit Profis. Einmal mit guten Leuten.
> ...


Schreib doch mal an lan4play.de, die sehen das sicher nicht gerne, wenn jemand den TS3-Server so nutzt.


----------



## Alux (2. August 2012)

Aun schrieb:


> vlllt proxy?@ alux



hab ein wenig rumprobiert und glaub weis jetzt wo der Fehler ist: Power Line wohl hinüber, habs mal mit nem LAN Kabel probiert und ging ohne Probs, auch mit WLAN gings war schneller als vorher (allerdings nur merklich, die Bausubstanz is bei uns eher sub optimal^^)

Naja wohl mal neues Power Line kaufen müssen.

Regt mich net so sehr auf, ne 2/5 aber kostet auch wieder Geld -.-


----------



## Magogan (2. August 2012)

Hmm, mein Fernsehen funktioniert teilweise nicht mehr - Sat.1 geht nicht und Pro7 auch nicht ... Dabei wollte ich Criminal Minds gucken ...

Keine Fehlermeldung oder so, bloß schwarzes Bild - seit inzwischen 20 Minuten. Dafür zahle ich doch gerne 20 Euro monatlich an meinen Kabelnetzbetreiber ...


----------



## xynlovesit (2. August 2012)

Magogan schrieb:


> Hmm, mein Fernsehen funktioniert teilweise nicht mehr - Sat.1 geht nicht und Pro7 auch nicht ... Dabei wollte ich Criminal Minds gucken ...




Schick mir mal eine PM


----------



## iShock (2. August 2012)

heut auf Arbeit wollte gar nichts laufen (obwohl wir eigentlich so wenig zu tun hatten das wir durchaus 2 Stunden eher hätten fertig sein können) -.-

aber nein die Rechner spacken ja rum und wenn man mal jemand an nem arbeitsplatz anruft ist keiner da -.- 5/5



Internet will heute nicht 3/5


und Kopfweh 5/5 -_-*


----------



## xynlovesit (3. August 2012)

Bei so manchen Sachen die ich hier lese, wundert es mich echt nicht, warum Deutschland auf Platz 2 bei Herzanfällen, besonders hohes Risiko am Montag.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (3. August 2012)

Kriege etliche Mails von wegen, ich würde meinen DIablo III Account verkaufen und ich müsste mich einloggen bla... Problem: Ich habe weder Diablo III noch einen Battle.net Account 

2. Ich kriege Beta Invites zu WoW MASTS of Pandaria... ernsthaft?

naja 3/5 <- kostet zuviel Zeit zum löschen


----------



## Combust90 (3. August 2012)

Die Kommentare bei der WoW verliert Spieler News. 
Jaja es ist immer einfach nach Zensur zu schreien und auf den Mods rumzuhacken, weil man zu unfähig ist, vernünftige Beiträge zu schreiben. Komischerweise sind die, die am ehesten rumjammern oft auch die, die es nicht schaffen sich vernünftig auszudrücken. Nein da kommentiert man lieber jeden Beitrag eines Mods wie böse der doch ist, sich an die Regeln zu halten.


----------



## Davatar (3. August 2012)

Kennt Ihr das, wenn das Wochenende vollgepakt ist mit Aktivitäten, die Euch Spass machen, Ihr aber irgendwie doch lieber einfach nur zu Hause bleiben und zocken möchtet? So gehts mir jetzt grad  Liegt aber vor allem daran, dass ich seit ein paar Monaten eh kaum mehr zum zocken komme :S
3/5


----------



## Konov (3. August 2012)

Davatar schrieb:


> Kennt Ihr das, wenn das Wochenende vollgepakt ist mit Aktivitäten, die Euch Spass machen, Ihr aber irgendwie doch lieber einfach nur zu Hause bleiben und zocken möchtet? So gehts mir jetzt grad  Liegt aber vor allem daran, dass ich seit ein paar Monaten eh kaum mehr zum zocken komme :S
> 3/5



Joa, ich bleib dann auch zuhause wenn ichs will 

Diese "zwanghaften" Aktivitäten, womöglich nur deshalb weil man es jemandem Recht machen möchte.... neee das is nix für mich.
Andererseits zocken kann man auch in der kalten Jahreszeit


----------



## Saji (3. August 2012)

Konov schrieb:


> Andererseits zocken kann man auch in der kalten Jahreszeit



Seltsam, dass im Sommer, wenn ordentlich heiß ist, die Sehnsucht danach größer ist als im Winter. 

Das Wetter regt mich auch wieder mal nur auf. Heute war es wieder ein ständiger Wechsel zwischen Sonne und Wolken. Kein Wunder das ich Kopfschmerzen hab. >_> 3/5


----------



## Sh1k4ri (3. August 2012)

Dass meine Freundin krank ist und ich nicht zu ihr hin kann, weil in der Nähe einer S-Bahn-Haltestelle grad ne Bombenentschärfung läuft und deswegen schon den halben Tag keine Bahnen mehr fahren ... 100000/5


----------



## heinzelmännchen (4. August 2012)

FUUUUUUUUU OVER 9000000!!!!!!!

Mir ist ne Spinne!!!! in den Laptop gekrabbelt, wie krieg ich die da wieder raus???

Wenn die da drin stirbt wäre eht uncool 

-.-


----------



## Saji (4. August 2012)

heinzelmännchen schrieb:


> FUUUUUUUUU OVER 9000000!!!!!!!
> 
> Mir ist ne Spinne!!!! in den Laptop gekrabbelt, wie krieg ich die da wieder raus???
> 
> ...



Haha, episch.  Vermutlich ist sie schon tot, wurde gut durchgebraten und rieselt irgendwann als Staub aus den Belüchtungsschlitzen. ^^


----------



## LarsW (4. August 2012)

Habe mich von meiner Freundin trennen müssen. 
3/5


----------



## painschkes (4. August 2012)

_Wollt mir aus Langerweile eine Rolle der Auferstehung für meinen WoW-Account geben lassen, funktioniert aber nicht mit dem Account - Spielzeit muss spätestens am 4.März ausgelaufen sein - wann ist mein Account natürlich ausgelaufen? Genau, am 5.März um 9Uhr morgens.. :-o_
_
_
_0.5/5 - aber nur weil ich eh nur aus Langerweile mal wieder reinschauen wollte.._


----------



## Magogan (4. August 2012)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Wollt mir aus Langerweile eine Rolle der Auferstehung für meinen WoW-Account geben lassen, funktioniert aber nicht mit dem Account - Spielzeit muss spätestens am 4.März ausgelaufen sein - wann ist mein Account natürlich ausgelaufen? Genau, am 5.März um 9Uhr morgens.. :-o_


Warte bis morgen, dann sollte es gehen.

Wieso schreibst du eigentlich immer kursiv?


----------



## Reflox (4. August 2012)

Magogan schrieb:


> Warte bis morgen, dann sollte es gehen.



Wird morgen die Frist verlängert oder wie?


----------



## Xidish (4. August 2012)

Davatar schrieb:


> Kennt Ihr das, wenn das Wochenende vollgepakt ist mit Aktivitäten, die Euch Spass machen,
> Ihr aber irgendwie doch lieber einfach nur zu Hause bleiben und zocken möchtet?


Genauso geht es mir gerade.
Muss am Montag bis mindestens 20 August verreisen und will einfach nur hier bleiben - und Ruhe haben.

Na denne bis frühestens 20 August ...
Schöne Zeit Euch!


----------



## Magogan (4. August 2012)

Reflox schrieb:


> Wird morgen die Frist verlängert oder wie?


Nein, der Account muss nur eine bestimmte Zeit lang inaktiv sein ...

Oh, die haben das geändert, aber früher war das eine bestimmte Zeitspanne (6 Monate glaub ich) - wenn ich das richtig in Erinnerung habe ... Dann musst du wohl eine unbestimmte Zeit lang warten ...


----------



## win3ermute (4. August 2012)

Davatar schrieb:


> Kennt Ihr das, wenn das Wochenende vollgepakt ist mit Aktivitäten, die Euch Spass machen, Ihr aber irgendwie doch lieber einfach nur zu Hause bleiben und zocken möchtet? So gehts mir jetzt grad  Liegt aber vor allem daran, dass ich seit ein paar Monaten eh kaum mehr zum zocken komme :S
> 3/5



Meist ergibt sich aber dann, daß die "ungeliebten Aktivitäten" den meisten Spaß bringen - also Kopf hoch und durch zu den Frauen .


----------



## Combust90 (4. August 2012)

Die total inflationäre verwendung des Wortes episch. Ich meine alles was gut oder toll ist, ist episch. Für einige ist ja schon ein leckerer Kuchen episch.

Oder ums mal in den Spielebereich zu bringen, wenn ich mal wieder einen Thread lese in dem "epische" Ausrüstung wieder "episch" sein soll. Ich frage mich dann immer, was an so einem Stück Stoff, Metall, Leder oder was auch immer so episch sein soll.


----------



## Alux (5. August 2012)

Back from Vienna 5/5  will wieder zurück


----------



## Alcest (5. August 2012)

Sommergrippe...  natürlich passend zum Wochenende (auch wenn das WE fast rum ist).
Fieber im "Sommer" .... 
4/5


----------



## Alux (5. August 2012)

Das ein Wochenende so viel verändern kann 3,5/5

Ich hab heut noch drüber nachgedacht und ausklingen lassen. Jetzt habe ich wieder komplette neue Aussichten, teilweise neue Perspektiven aber in vielen Bereichen/Dingen weis ich jetzt im Gegensatz zu vorher nicht was ich machen werde bzw. wie ich sie meistern soll.


----------



## H2OTest (6. August 2012)

alte omas, die die trainigsgerate blockieren 50/5


----------



## HitotsuSatori (6. August 2012)

Ich kann hier im Forum keine Bilder mehr sehen. WTF/5


----------



## Saji (6. August 2012)

HitotsuSatori schrieb:


> Ich kann hier im Forum keine Bilder mehr sehen. WTF/5



Am besten den Browsercache und evtl. Cookies löschen. 

Der Lärm draußen. Warum müssen heute ALLE Rasenmähen, Trimmen, Hämmern, Bohren und Brüllen? dafuq/5


----------



## Raffzahl (6. August 2012)

Ich mag meinen Stundenplan nicht von den Zeiten her und ein paar Lehrer: 3/5
Wir haben jetzt 18 Tage Zeit (24.8), um uns ein Thema für unsere Facharbeit und einen Mentor auszusuchen, die letzte 11. Klasse hatte mehr als 2 Monate Zeit: 4/5


----------



## Fremder123 (7. August 2012)

Dass es einfach nach all den Jahren immer noch kein Fitness-Studio in der Gegend gibt, welches nicht auf Langzeitverträge setzt. Meine Stamm-Schwimmhalle hat bis September geschlossen, kann also erst dann wieder trainieren. Wollte eigentlich als Ausgleich bis dahin ein paar Hanteln schwingen aber no way. Für beides bliebe keine Zeit und schwimmen geht vor. Wie wärs mal mit Einzelkarten oder sowas? Kann doch nicht so schwer sein...


----------



## Murfy (7. August 2012)

Fremder123 schrieb:


> Dass es einfach nach all den Jahren immer noch kein Fitness-Studio in der Gegend gibt, welches nicht auf Langzeitverträge setzt.



Sowas gibts? Ich dachte die zwingen dir alle immer mind. ein Jahr auf.

mfg


----------



## Fremder123 (7. August 2012)

Murfy schrieb:


> Sowas gibts? Ich dachte die zwingen dir alle immer mind. ein Jahr auf.
> 
> mfg


Tun sie doch. Darüber schimpf ich ja, anderenfalls wäre es das Paradies auf Erden.


----------



## Reflox (7. August 2012)

Auf Ebay verkauft einer ziemlich teure Fossilien Replikate für 1 Euro pro Stück, liefert aber nicht in die Schweiz! 5/5


----------



## HitotsuSatori (7. August 2012)

Immer noch keine Bilder in diesem Forum sichtbar... 3/5, weils mir langsam egal ist.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (7. August 2012)

Werbung!
1. die von Trivago "nicht so ein shishi!" WAS ZUR HÖLLE IST EIN SHISHI ZU HÄSSLICHER SPAST?!-.-
2. Diese Gourmeggle Werbung, " Da werde ich doch Gourmeggle" omfg, ich steck euch eure Kräuterbutter gleich in den ...
38457239579275923797439574279646/5

SIE KOMMT STÄNDIG...STÄNDIG

Ja mich macht das leicht aggro._.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (7. August 2012)

In 4 Wochen schon die erste Klausur fml/5


----------



## Konov (7. August 2012)

Dass die nette Dame von heut Mittag schon vergeben ist 5/5
Krieg immer noch das Kotzen


----------



## Reflox (7. August 2012)

Sozialinkompatibel schrieb:


> Werbung!
> 1. die von Trivago "nicht so ein shishi!" WAS ZUR HÖLLE IST EIN SHISHI ZU HÄSSLICHER SPAST?!-.-



Das heisst Schischi. Auch bekannt als Krimskrams, Schnickschnack usw. Statt normale weisse Kissen und Decken halt mit Blümchen und Rosen drauf. Meistens halt auch solcher Alte-Damenkram wie Porzellanhündchen und andere Staubfänger


----------



## Saji (7. August 2012)

Reflox schrieb:


> Das heisst Schischi. Auch bekannt als Krimskrams, Schnickschnack usw. Statt normale weisse Kissen und Decken halt mit Blümchen und Rosen drauf. Meistens halt auch solcher Alte-Damenkram wie Porzellanhündchen und andere Staubfänger






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Es heißt "Chichi" und bezeichnet verspielte Accessoires, unnötigen Kleinkram, überflüssige Dinge.


----------



## Reflox (7. August 2012)

Saji schrieb:


> Es heißt "Chichi" und bezeichnet verspielte Accessoires, unnötigen Kleinkram, überflüssige Dinge.



Duden sagt Schischi


----------



## Selor Kiith (7. August 2012)

Ich hab irgendwie den Drang Fallout 3 GOTY Edition für die XBox zu kaufen... dabei habe ich es komplett auf PC... 2/5


----------



## Fremder123 (8. August 2012)

Die deutschen Olympioniken sind dieses Jahr erstaunlich schlecht dabei. Ausnahmen wie Harting, Nguyen oder die Ruderer (8er) bestätigen die Regel. 2008 im Medaillenspiegel 4., dieses Mal derzeit zwischen 8. und 9. Zwar soeben 7. Gold geholt, aber wenn man die Engländer, Amis oder natürlich Chinesen davonziehen sieht bleibt ein schaler Beigeschmack. Schade, ich hoffe bis 2016 tut sich da was. Symbolisch für den derzeitigen Zustand einiger unserer Sportler der gestrige Unfall von Steiner:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der Mann, der 2008 Gold gewann und mit dem Foto seiner toten Frau zu Tränen rührte (ja auch mich). Gute Besserung an ihn... und auch für die zukünftigen Leistungen vieler Athleten.


----------



## Grüne Brille (8. August 2012)

http://www.gamestar.de/hardware/news/vermischtes/3003720/der_pc_stirbt.html

Diese "Analysten" nerven einfach nur noch. Sagen alle paar Jahre den Tod von diversen Sachen voraus oder prophezeihen Dinge, die sich jeder denken kann.  5/5


----------



## Konov (8. August 2012)

Grüne schrieb:


> http://www.gamestar...._pc_stirbt.html
> 
> Diese "Analysten" nerven einfach nur noch. Sagen alle paar Jahre den Tod von diversen Sachen voraus oder prophezeihen Dinge, die sich jeder denken kann. 5/5



Joa die Analysten haben schon einen an der Waffel....
Ein iphone, iTablett oder wie die ganzen scheiß Dinger alle heißen könnten für mich nie den guten alten Gaming Desktop ersetzen.

Was soll ich mit dem ganzen mobilen Schrott? Die hinken nicht nur leistungstechnisch hinterher, sondern sind sogar unzuverlässiger und haben weniger gute Games. Ok letzteres könnte sich in den nächsten Jahren ändern, aber ehrlich wayne interessierts...

Gezockt wird auf dem guten alten Desktop, alles andere is Style Gedaddel für die Lemmingsgesellschaft ^^


----------



## Fremder123 (8. August 2012)

Lasst mal, auch Marktforscher wollen eine Daseinsberechtigung. Der PC ist schon mindestens so oft totgesagt worden wie World of Warcraft und beide erfreuen sich guter Gesundheit. Dass es zwischendrin immer mal kriselt ist ganz normal, aber bisher hat "der PC" noch alles überlebt. Als die Playstation auf den Markt kam... PC tot. Als die XBOX entwickelt wurde... PC tot. Immer wieder tot. Ist was davon eingetreten? Nein. Allein schon weil in jedem Büro x PCs stehen kann dieser gar nicht aussterben, selbst wenn irgendwann mal der Tag kommt an dem kein Spieleentwickler mehr für PC entwickelt. Was lange dauern dürfte, sieht man den Erfolg (rein finanziell) von Spielen wie Diablo 3 oder World of Warcraft.

Zudem: Zeig mir mal einer wie man mit einem Gamepad die dutzenden Icons in z.B. WoW sinnvoll und genauso leistungsfähig bedient wie mit einem PC. Es gibt einfach Spielegattungen, die auf Konsole nicht oder nur umständlich funktionieren. Mir machen z.B. auch First-Person-Shooter mit Gamepad keinen Spaß. Überhaupt keinen. Eine Unart einfach nur. WASD + Maus rules, kann dagegen sagen wer will.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## tear_jerker (8. August 2012)

der pc als spieleplattform ist allerdinsg wirklich eine aussterbende art. wozu brauch ich denn z.b. in zukunft einen pc wenn spiele gestreamed werden oder die technik so weit ist das es sowieso auf ein pad passt. lediglich der bildschirm würde fehlen aber dank schnitstellen kann man das ja dann an den fernseher o.ä. packen. maus und tastatur lassen sich heutzutage auch schon an xbox und co anschließen. das der pc also "stirbt" als gaming platform ist nicht wirklich schlecht


----------



## Kamsi (8. August 2012)

wow ist tot, dvd ist tot, pc ist tot

alle paar jahre wieder 

die leute suchen einfach das neue 

pc ist tot sagen viele und regelmässig aber auch nur weil für die konsolen ist es einfach zu entwicklen den konsolen verdanken wir den dlc müll, konsolen bremsen die technische entwicklung 

dvd ist tot sagen viele aber komischerweise werden immer noch genug dvds verkauft weil anders als bei der vhs cassette es nur einen qualitätssprung gab und man für bluray sich nen neuen tv kaufen musste als bluray damals rauskam.
inzwischen leben dvd und bluray in friedlicher koexistenz die dvd ist das robustere medium und es werden derzeit immer noch 4x mal soviel dvds verkauft wie blurays jährlich

wow ist tot bzw das mmo ist der neue wow heisst es bei vielen spielen
viele haben ja schon einen hass auf wow - man muss nur schauen bei facebook oder hier oderwoanders wo über wow berichtet wird

wow hatte damals 2004 nur das glück das keine konkurenz hatte in sachen story und pvp dazu kams das nach 8 jahren es inzwischen einen inhalt bietet mit dem ein frisches mmo nicht mithalten kann.
viele vergleichen meist ein frisches mmo mit dem wow von heute dabei müssten sie es mit einem wow von 2004 vergleichen.
wow hat das glück das es immer noch leute hat die immer wieder zu wow zurückkehren teils aus gewohnheit oder wegen freunde die da spielen



jetzt mal zum thema des topics

5/5

mir tut immer noch das verdammte linke handgelenk/linke schulter weh - werde wohl doch noch zu einem ortopäden gehen müssen

bin wohl doch übler gestürzt vor jetzt fast 2 wochen als gedacht  dazu kommst das die verdammte 5x5cm schürfwunde im handteller schlecht verheilt.


----------



## BloodyEyeX (8. August 2012)

Jo, klar kann man mit den USB Schnittstellen Maus und Tastatur an die Konsolen anschließen.

Funktioniert nur bei Spielen nicht. (Bis auf wenige Ausnahmen, zB. UT3 für PS3)

Die Adapter die man bei amazon und co (teuer) kaufen kann sind alles Bauernfängerei und funktionieren nur bedingt, wenn man den Rezesionen glauben schenken kann.

Wie es bei xbox und co aussieht weis ich nicht. Im Inet lässt sich auf die schnelle keine Liste mit unterstützten Spielen auftreiben. Auch immer nur der Verweis auf Adapter.

Sollange die großen Konsolen keine praktikabele Lösung finden Maus und Tastatur bei allen Spielen zu unterstützen wird es den PC auch weiterhin geben.

Abgesehen davon ist das ja nicht das einzige Problem.
Bei meiner PS3 ist konstant die Platte zu 95% voll. Soll ich mir jetzt ne neue kaufen oder was? Dachte ich hab ne Konsole um keine Hardware nachkaufen zu müssen.

Im Internet gehen zahlreiche Plugins nicht. Und die Steuerung eines Webbrowsers mit Kontroller ist auch nicht befriedigend.

Spiele instant spielen funzt auch nicht mehr, weil dauernd updates gezogen werden und die Ladezeiten sind auch meist länger als auf PC.

Und das sind nur die Sachen die mir spontan einfallen. Achja, es gibt auch einige Bugs bei Patches. Meine weiße Robe bei Journey ist weg ;(




> konsolen bremsen die technische entwicklung




/sign. Solche Projekte wie Dayz hätte es mit Konsolen nie gegeben. Wahrscheinlich wäre auch nie Counterstrike oder irgendein anderer Mod erschienen. "Kann man ja kein Geld mit verdienen" -.-


----------



## Selor Kiith (8. August 2012)

Ob Tastatur oder Gamepad ist lediglich eine einzige Geschmacksfrage... beides funktioniert gleich gut und es liegt lediglich an den persönlichen Fähigkeiten ob man verkackt oder jubelt...
Klar ist es ein ganz anderes Gefühl, wenn man am Schreibtisch auf nem Bürostühl sitzt und mit Maus und Tastatur spielt als wenn man auf der Couch herumlümmelt und nen Gamepad in der Hand hat, keine Frage aber es ist eben alles nur eine Frage des persönlichen Geschmacks.

In letzter Zeit muss ich sagen, lümmel ich mich lieber auf der Couch und zocke mitn Gamepad auf meiner XBox als das ich mich an den PC setze, auch RTS und FPS gehen ganz gut RPGs sowieso...

Genug Tasten kriegt man auch zusammen, 4 sind es ja eh meistens, dann noch Schultertasten meist auch 4 sind schonmal allein 8 oder man macht es wie Sacred 2, die 4 normalen Tasten und wenn man jeweils eine Schultertaste gedrückt hält bekommt man nen anderes Set auf die 4 usw.

Das alles nicht so gut wegkommt, liegt wenn überhaupt daran, dass die Entwickler scheinbar nur Blödsinn in der Birne haben und nicht richtig nachdenken...



BloodyEyeX schrieb:


> Spiele instant spielen funzt auch nicht mehr, weil dauernd updates gezogen werden und die Ladezeiten sind auch meist länger als auf PC.
> 
> Und das sind nur die Sachen die mir spontan einfallen. Achja, es gibt auch einige Bugs bei Patches. Meine weiße Robe bei Journey ist weg ;(




Dauernd Updates? Was zockst du bitte?
Ich hab letztens Fallout New Vegas wieder angefangen, nachdem ich alles gelöscht hatte, einmal ins Netz und XBox Live an, Spiel gestartet, 2 Minuten Patches gesaugt und fertig...


Ist genau die selbe Menge an Patches wie am PC und wenn du nicht Online zocken willst, kannst du es auch überspringen (oder garnicht erst bei Live anmelden) und du kannst einfach so weiterzocken...

Und neue Bugs bei Patches? Ach... und die Patches auf dem PC haben das absolut überhaupt garnicht?


Alles was Für/Gegen PC, Für/Gegen Konsolen hier hingeschmiert wurde ist entweder eine astreine Geschmacksfrage oder schlicht und ergreifend Bullshit...

Und passend fürs Topic:

Das ist mich wieder über so einen Mist aufrege 5/5


----------



## BloodyEyeX (8. August 2012)

Das Problem ist ja das ich nicht so wahninnig oft an der playsi zocke. dementsprechend sind fast immer wenn ich spielen will irgendwelche updates von nöten.

Jetzt kann man sagen. Okay dann zock halt öfter, aber genau da liegt ja der Hund begraben. Ich hab mir die Playsi ja geholt, WEIL alles so schön schnell und einfach sein soll. Und für den gelegendlichen Gebrauch ist sie das einfach nicht. Leider.

BF3, MGS und solche Sachen spiele ich. (Aber halt mit großen Pausen, so das ich fast immer patches laden darf)

Zur Steuerung nochmal. Kommt halt wirklich auf das Spiel an. (Und da hat sich seit PS1 nicht viel geändert)

Egoshooter sind am PC einfach geiler. Dafür sind Beat´em´Ups an der Konsole ungeschlagen.

Nur das man an nem PC halt nen Kontroller anschließen kann und das Bild auf nen Fernseher übertragen kann.

Konsolen Shooter funzen bis auf wenige Ausnahmen nicht mit Maus und Tastatur.

Klar, es spielen online ja alle mit Pad. Wo ist das Problem?

Das Problem ist das ich jedes mal ausraste, wenn ich sterbe, obwohl ich genau weis mit Maus hätte ich getroffen.
Und das belastet mich einfach so hart, das mir Spiele dann keinen Spaß mehr machen.



Edit: Fallout oder Skyrim sind auch so Spiele. Ausgeliehen, angemacht, gemerkt das ich nen Kontroller in der Hand hab, ausgemacht, zurückgegeben.
Es gibt aber auch Lichtblicke, Farcry2 hab ich mit Pad durchgespielt und es hat am Ende auch Spaß gemacht. Trotz der Steuerung.

Edit2: @Selor Kiith. Deine Meinung ist nicht weniger subjetiv als meine. Mein Antrieb so einen Post zu schreiben, kam auch nur auf um dem Statement "PC als Spieleplattform ist tot" zu wiedersprechen. Es ist 2012. Konsole ist für die Couch und PC für den Stuhl. Das sind zwei unterschiedliche Dinge. Punkt.


----------



## Murfy (8. August 2012)

BloodyEyeX schrieb:


> Egoshooter sind am PC einfach geiler. Dafür sind Beat´em´Ups an der Konsole ungeschlagen.
> 
> Nur das man an nem PC halt nen Kontroller anschließen kann und das Bild auf nen Fernseher übertragen kann.
> 
> ...



Verstehe das Problem überhaupt nicht. Irgendwann habe ich angefangen sehr viele Shooter auf meiner PS3 zu zocken und mit der Zeit wurde ich da sogar besser als mit Maus und Tasta, hat also weniger was damit zu tun das es anders ist, sondern ist mehr eine Gewöhnungssache. Klar ist es mit Maus und Tasta einfacher wenn man die öfter benutzt und zZ bin ich bei der PS3 auch schon wieder total aus der Übung.

Warum du dir die Spiele für die PS3 holst wenn es dich schon so aufregt verstehe ich garnicht. o_O

mfg


----------



## BloodyEyeX (8. August 2012)

> Warum du dir die Spiele für die PS3 holst wenn es dich schon so aufregt verstehe ich garnicht. o_O



3 Freunde mit denen ich alle 2 Wochen mal ne Runde BF3 Online zocke.

Das ist absolut Kacke. Jedesmal wieder ärger ich mich, weil ich am Kontroller einfach nicht eingespielt bin.

Egoshooter gehen bei mir nur wenn ich sie am Stück durchspiele.
Nur ist das leider absolut nicht mein Spielverhalten. Ich will halt hin und wieder mal spielen und es soll cool sein.

P.S.: Können wir das bitte beenden. Ich hab schonwieder n Fass aufgemacht. Auch gerne mit dem Statement: "Bloody ist zu doof für Konsolenshooter."


----------



## Murfy (8. August 2012)

BloodyEyeX schrieb:


> P.S.: Können wir das bitte beenden. Ich hab schonwieder n Fass aufgemacht. Auch gerne mit dem Statement: "Bloody ist zu doof für Konsolenshooter."



Ok, Bloody ist zu doof für Konsolenshooter. 


Das ich auf der Arbeit gerade nicht so wirklich vorran komme... Pate ist im Urlaub und Kollege krankgeschrieben, jetzt darf ich in der Zwischenzeit an so einem ****-Programm weiterschreiben, das eh verkorkst ist und kriege erst ein neues Projekt wenn beide wieder da sind... und das ist frühestens am 20.. 2/5

mfg


----------



## Konov (8. August 2012)

Also ich hab auf der Konsole lange Zeit gerne Rennspiele gezockt oder Weltraum Shooter oder sonstigen Spass, der mitm Gamepad gut zu realisieren war.
Aber die spielehighlights meines Zockerlebens hatte ich klar am PC, insbesondere Strategiespiele (Echtzeit, und Rollenspiele.

An einer Konsole nicht vorstellbar - Ausnahme Final Fantasy was auch viel Spass gemacht hat.


----------



## Legendary (8. August 2012)

PCs werden erstmal nicht aussterben. 

Gibt zu viele sehr gute Spiele, die niemals auf einer Konsole gespielt werden können, alleine schon der große Markt der MMOs wie WoW...wie willstn das mit Controller spielen?  Dazu kommen noch Strategiespiele und Egoshooter und natürlich auch der Nichtspielesektor...Videoschnitt, Bildbearbeitung usw. Wie soll das ohne PC funktionieren? Photoshop aufm 10" Tablet...wen soll ich verprügeln?


----------



## tear_jerker (8. August 2012)

aporpos final fantasy, steam will ff 7 bald vertreiben -5/5 ^^


----------



## Reflox (8. August 2012)

Murfy schrieb:


> Verstehe das Problem überhaupt nicht. Irgendwann habe ich angefangen sehr viele Shooter auf meiner PS3 zu zocken und mit der Zeit wurde ich da sogar besser als mit Maus und Tasta, hat also weniger was damit zu tun das es anders ist, sondern ist mehr eine Gewöhnungssache. Klar ist es mit Maus und Tasta einfacher wenn man die öfter benutzt und zZ bin ich bei der PS3 auch schon wieder total aus der Übung.



Ich habe Red Dead Redemption auf der Ps3 durchgespielt, wo ich den Kontroller total beherrsche. Aber bei allen anderen Spielen bin ich einfach ein Bewegungsidiot^^ Es geht einfach nicht, egal wie lange ich schon zocke.^^

In MW3 diese französischen Wattebäuschchen, die sich die ganze Zeit über Camper aufregen, selber aber mit FMG Akimbo in der Ecke liegen und warten. Und wenn sie mal was anderes tun, noobtuben sie rum oder kommen mit ihrer MP7 angerannt! 1/5


----------



## seanbuddha (8. August 2012)

Ich rieche jetzt wie eine Frau, weil die von der Wg vergessen haben Männershampoo zu kaufen...
Mandeln und Rosenblüten/5


----------



## Kamsi (8. August 2012)

in was für einer wg lebste ?


----------



## Selor Kiith (8. August 2012)

AÖ-Ravenation schrieb:


> MMOs wie WoW...wie willstn das mit Controller spielen?



Wieviele Hotkeys brauchst du bei WoW? Ein Standard XBox 360 Controller hat zurzeit 19 Bedienelemente (8 am Steuerkreuz, jede Richtung einzelnd, läuft verdammt gut bei z.B. Fallout, A, B, X, Y, LT, LB, RT, RB, Back, Linker Stick, Rechter Stick), man kann auch einfach 2 der Schultertasten dafür benutzen die 4 Standardtasten zu modifizieren was nochmal 6 weitere Eingabemöglichkeiten (8x A,B,X,Y minus 2 Schultertasten) ergibt, also ingesamt dann 25...
Das dürfte sehr wohl ausreichen... achja, läuft nicht FFXI auch auf Konsolen?



> Strategiespiele



Command & Conquer 3 Tiberium Wars & AddOn, Command & Conquer Red Alert 3 & AddOn, Halo Wars... noch fragen?



> Egoshooter




Halo? Diverse andere Egoshooter die gut laufen? 007 - Goldeneye auf dem N64? Timesplitters?

Und an die Rollenspiele brauch ich wohl nicht extra noch Zeilen verschwenden oder?

Und nein, ich argumentiere nicht dafür das der PC als Gamingplattform ausstirbt... ganz im Gegenteil aber die meisten Argumente kommen knapp 10 Jahre zu spät... und ich hab nur heute wieder einen No-Tolerance-for-BS Tag...




Deswegen grad Essen auf dem Herd vergessen... 2/5


----------



## seanbuddha (8. August 2012)

Ich bin im Verselbstständigungsbereich einer WG der Evangelischen Jugendhilfe  Genug Infos?


----------



## Alux (8. August 2012)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Ich bin im Verselbstständigungsbereich einer WG der Evangelischen Jugendhilfe  Genug Infos?



WG wo man lernt selbstständig zu werden??


----------



## seanbuddha (8. August 2012)

Verselbstständigungsbereich heisst eigene Wohnung neben der Wg  Man steht aber noch unter deren Fuchtel. Aber ich zieh' da eh bald aus.


----------



## Konov (8. August 2012)

@sean 
Gibt schlimmeres als nach Rosenblüten zu duften... vielleicht mögens manche Frauen sogar ^^


----------



## seanbuddha (8. August 2012)

Konov schrieb:


> @sean
> Gibt schlimmeres als nach Rosenblüten zu duften... vielleicht mögens manche Frauen sogar ^^



Na hoffen wir es mal, vielleicht nehm' ich was mit nach Hause  Bin mal weg!


----------



## Alux (8. August 2012)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Verselbstständigungsbereich heisst eigene Wohnung neben der Wg  Man steht aber noch unter deren Fuchtel. Aber ich zieh' da eh bald aus.




Aso^^  beunruhigt mich nur noch das es von einer religiösen Institution ausgeht


----------



## Reflox (8. August 2012)

Alux schrieb:


> Aso^^ beunruhigt mich nur noch das es von einer religiösen Institution ausgeht



Bei sean musst du dir da keine Sorgen machen.


----------



## tonygt (9. August 2012)

Selor schrieb:


> Wieviele Hotkeys brauchst du bei WoW? Ein Standard XBox 360 Controller hat zurzeit 19 Bedienelemente (8 am Steuerkreuz, jede Richtung einzelnd, läuft verdammt gut bei z.B. Fallout, A, B, X, Y, LT, LB, RT, RB, Back, Linker Stick, Rechter Stick), man kann auch einfach 2 der Schultertasten dafür benutzen die 4 Standardtasten zu modifizieren was nochmal 6 weitere Eingabemöglichkeiten (8x A,B,X,Y minus 2 Schultertasten) ergibt, also ingesamt dann 25...
> Das dürfte sehr wohl ausreichen... achja, läuft nicht FFXI auch auf Konsolen?



Ist zwar schon ewig her das ich WoW gespielt habe ich kam damals auf 42 Hotkeys für meinen Hunter und 40 oder so für meinen Schamanen. Zeig mir den Kontroller an dem du soviele Hotkeys hast


----------



## Magogan (9. August 2012)

Bei Youtube kommt immer die gleiche Werbung!!! 5/5

Die haben irgendwie nur 3 Spots, aber vor jedem Video Werbung - und jetzt sogar mitten im Video ein Werbespot!

Und abstürzen tut der Flash Player auch dauernd -.-


----------



## Konov (9. August 2012)

Magogan schrieb:


> Bei Youtube kommt immer die gleiche Werbung!!! 5/5
> 
> Die haben irgendwie nur 3 Spots, aber vor jedem Video Werbung - und jetzt sogar mitten im Video ein Werbespot!
> 
> Und abstürzen tut der Flash Player auch dauernd -.-



Bei mir gibts keine Werbung... was für Videos guckst du denn an?


----------



## sympathisant (9. August 2012)

jepp. die gema geht standardmässig davon aus, dass sie die rechte aller musiker vertritt. 

lustig wirds, wenn musik von dem künstler gespielt wird und die gema dafür die hand aufhält.


----------



## Kamsi (9. August 2012)

> Das allgemeine Wohlbefinden wird weiterhin beeinträchtigt.
> Einige Menschen klagen über Kopfschmerzen oder Migräneattacken und Blutdruckschwankungen.
> Sie ermüden im Alltag rasch und neigen bisweilen zu schlechter Laune.
> Die Leistungs- und Konzentrationsfähigkeit lassen dabei nach.
> Rheumatische Beschwerden in den Gelenken und Glieder bereiten ebenfalls Probleme.



5/5


----------



## Magogan (9. August 2012)

Konov schrieb:


> Bei mir gibts keine Werbung... was für Videos guckst du denn an?


Das kommt auf die Videos an. Einige Videoersteller nutzen Youtube zum Geldverdienen und deswegen sieht man auf deren Kanälen sehr oft Werbung.


----------



## Highgrunt (9. August 2012)

Also ich bekomme überhaupt keine Werbung, was auch daran liegen könnte dass ich nen Adblocker nutze.

Ansonsten im Topic: Mein Avira macht Mätzchen -1/5, weil Problem gelöst.


----------



## tonygt (10. August 2012)

Grad wieder gefühlt alles scheisse, ich hasse solche Abende zu früh zum schlafen aber wie es weitergeht entscheidet sich erst morgen also den Abend absitzen sich Gedanken machen was alles morgen passieren könnte. 5/5

Ach genau und Frauen sind toll 2/5


----------



## Konov (10. August 2012)

tonygt schrieb:


> Grad wieder gefühlt alles scheisse, ich hasse solche Abende zu früh zum schlafen aber wie es weitergeht entscheidet sich erst morgen also den Abend absitzen sich Gedanken machen was alles morgen passieren könnte. 5/5
> 
> Ach genau und Frauen sind toll 2/5



Ja sind sie, aber nur wenns mit ihnen klappt ^^


----------



## tonygt (10. August 2012)

Konov schrieb:


> Ja sind sie, aber nur wenns mit ihnen klappt ^^



War auch ironisch gemeint 

Ach genau und ich vergaß...
...FUCK ich könnt morgen nen geilen Tag im Bikepark verbringen, aber nein ich hab mir den Tag extra freigehalten weil ne Freundin ausm Urlaub zurück kommt, nur weiß ich jetzt auf einmal nicht ob sie morgen überhaupt was mit mir machen will 5/5


----------



## tonygt (11. August 2012)

Leider nen Doppelposte da mich wieder alles aufregt und es scheinbar allen anderen hier gut geht 

Dank zweier Frauen ist mein Tag heute zunichte gemacht worden. Ich hätte einfach Biken gehen sollen, denn wie ich jetzt weiß ist Biken einfach immer die bessere wahl 
Frauen 5/5


----------



## zoizz (11. August 2012)

Firmware-Update via original Samsung Software: failed.
Handy mit Standardprogrammen/Samsungmitteln nicht wiederherstellbar ... 5/5

Soundkarte funzt nicht mehr richtig, wenn ich die Kopfhöhrer reinstecke, laufen trotzdem die Boxen weiter und auf den Kopfhöhrern kommt nix an ... 5/5

fck


----------



## Xidish (12. August 2012)

dass mir beim
smartphone scheinbar staendig der adobe flashplayer abstuerzt.... 5/5


----------



## EspCap (12. August 2012)

Xidish schrieb:


> smartphone scheinbar staendig der adobe flashplayer abstuerzt.... 5/5



Mein neues Tablet hat erst gar keinen. Beschwer dich nicht


----------



## Olliruh (12. August 2012)

Die Bestätigungsemail von der Polizei kommt nicht... 5/5
Also man muss sich erst regestrieren & dann kann man sich bewerben & ich bekomm die Email einfach nicht.


----------



## Murfy (12. August 2012)

Wenn es einem eigentlich gut geht und trotzdem alles irgendwie scheiße ist... 10/5 -_-

mfg


----------



## Alux (12. August 2012)

Murfy schrieb:


> Wenn es einem eigentlich gut geht und trotzdem alles irgendwie scheiße ist... 10/5 -_-



Unterstütz ich so wies da steht.


----------



## painschkes (12. August 2012)

_Ich auch..und mach gleich ne 15/5 draus.. .___._


----------



## Magogan (13. August 2012)

Xidish schrieb:


> dass mir beim
> smartphone scheinbar staendig der adobe flashplayer abstuerzt.... 5/5


Hol dir ein iPhone, dann hast du solche Probleme nicht ... Dafür aber auch gar keinen Flash-Player ...


----------



## Magogan (13. August 2012)

Na toll, jetzt fahr ich zu 'nem Kumpel hin um ihn abzuholen und er ist nicht da ... 4/5

Und bei mir stehen jetzt Tieferlegungsfedern rum ... Der Nachbar hat sie noch nicht abgeholt ... 1/5 weil es nur ein Karton ist, der nicht im Weg steht - da hatte ich schon schlimmere Pakate, z.B. eins, das mir den Flur fast komplett versperrt hat, und eines, das nach Benzin gestunken hat ...


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (14. August 2012)

Account gehackt in WoW. :<
Pw zurücksetzten klappt nicht, da sie sagen der Code den sie mir ans Handy schicken sei ungültig.

Gleich mal Support anrufen. :O

2/5, doch erstaunlich weniger als ich dachte. ^^


----------



## Hordlerkiller (14. August 2012)

Das ich mir nen HTC One V geholt habe nach 1nen Tag kommen Gelbe flecken von Display Kleber unter den Display auf Tauchen. Morgen nach
Düsseldorf zum Saturn mein altes Gerät eintauschen lassen gegen nen neues (250€) und dann so was.
Bloß ist das neue nicht so ein Problemfall.  80/5


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (14. August 2012)

Alles außer Iphone ist eh scheiße!

Und achja, Support war lustig, hatte eine Frau dran, die hatte eine Stimme die war für Telefonsex ja nur so geschaffen!XD


----------



## Alux (14. August 2012)

Sozialinkompatibel schrieb:


> Alles außer Iphone ist eh scheiße!



Suchst du Streit fremder Mann?^^


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (14. August 2012)

:'D
Ich finde die Streitereien was nun besser ist eh panne.


----------



## Manowar (15. August 2012)

Sozialinkompatibel schrieb:


> Alles außer Iphone ist eh scheiße!
> 
> Und achja, Support war lustig, hatte eine Frau dran, die hatte eine Stimme die war für Telefonsex ja nur so geschaffen!XD



Was aber auch oftmals nur für Telefonsex reicht.
Hatte das mal bei einer Firma, wo ich meine Lichtmaschine überholen lassen wollte. 
Da dachte ich auch "puh..da bin ich ja mal gespannt, wer da gleich sitzt"
Und naja.. *hust*


----------



## Kamsi (15. August 2012)

Facebook hat mich auf Timeline zwangsumgeschaltet


----------



## Konov (15. August 2012)

Kamsi schrieb:


> Facebook hat mich auf Timeline zwangsumgeschaltet



Herzlichen Glückwunsch ^^


----------



## tonygt (15. August 2012)

Kamsi schrieb:


> Facebook hat mich auf Timeline zwangsumgeschaltet



Machen sie anfang August bei mir auch und ich habe so lang überlebt


----------



## Manowar (15. August 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wegen dem Blödkopp, wollte meine Begleitung nicht mehr die Hotpants (im Fußraum) anziehen..blöde Sau!


----------



## Lari (15. August 2012)

Was haste liegen lassen? Navi, Handy oder gar eine Original WoW-Classic-CE?


----------



## Manowar (15. August 2012)

Nichts.
Sie haben 2 Packungen Kaugummies geklaut


----------



## Doofkatze (15. August 2012)

Manowar schrieb:


> Nichts.
> Sie haben 2 Packungen Kaugummies geklaut




Direkt verklagen! :-)


----------



## Manowar (15. August 2012)

Wenn ich den dabei erwischt hätte, würde wohl eher ne Anklage gegen mich laufen.


----------



## Legendary (15. August 2012)

Der schöne Wagen!   

Hab ich noch gar nicht hier erzählt, letzte Woche hat mir so ein Penner einen 30cm langen Kratzer auf die Beifahrertür gemacht. Ist in der Nacht passiert...Assopack! Gut, dass ich den Kratzer schon ein wenig rauspolieren konnte, mein Kumpel ist Lackierer, der geht dann mit 2000er Papier drüber und er meint ich hab gute Chancen, dass er rausgeht.

Warum macht man sowas...ich checks einfach nicht.


----------



## Konov (15. August 2012)

AÖ-Ravenation schrieb:


> Warum macht man sowas...ich checks einfach nicht.



Neid, Missgunst oder blanker Hass ^^


----------



## Legendary (15. August 2012)

Hass kann ich in meinem Fall jetzt mal ausschließen, auch wenn ich hier im Forum viel hate.


----------



## Alux (15. August 2012)

Da stellt mans bei Amazon extra so ein, dass die Lieferung dann kommt wenn alles verfügbar ist, wäre in dem Fall der 20.8. gewesen. Was ist? Nächste Woche kommt schon die eine Hälfte -.-  3/5

Würd mich ja net weiter jucken weil es "nur" ein Film ist. Blöd nur das nächste Woche der 2. Teil kommt und der erste erst im September^^


----------



## LarsW (15. August 2012)

Nur noch drei Tage Urlaub und dann war´s das für dieses Jahr.
Zwei Wochen "Jahresurlaub"..Bin ich froh,wenn ich dem scheiß Laden den Rücken kehren kann.
- Hass! 4/5


----------



## Ogil (15. August 2012)

Und Du bist voll beschaeftigt? Ich meine 10 Tage statt den 24 Tagen gesetzlichen Mindestanspruch ist schon arg daneben...


----------



## heinzelmännchen (15. August 2012)

Mein Zeitmanagement......

1 Seminararbeit und 2 Klausuren gilt es noch zu meistern, die erste Klausur in 4 Wochen, die zweite 6 Tage später, die Arbeit Ende September.

Man sollte meinen, dass das genug Zeit ist, aber irgendwie denke ich, dass ich rumtrödeln werde ..... 

Ich bin total von meiner Leistung überzeugt...nicht


----------



## Alux (15. August 2012)

heinzelmännchen schrieb:


> Man sollte meinen, dass das genug Zeit ist, aber irgendwie denke ich, dass ich rumtrödeln werde .....
> 
> Ich bin total von meiner Leistung überzeugt...nicht



So seh ich das nächste Schuljahr auf mich zukommen^^


----------



## LarsW (15. August 2012)

Ogil schrieb:


> Und Du bist voll beschaeftigt? Ich meine 10 Tage statt den 24 Tagen gesetzlichen Mindestanspruch ist schon arg daneben...



Bin in der Ausbildung.
Letztes Jahr war ziemlich wenig zu tun,und so mit hat der Chef Freitag öfter früher Feierabend gemacht.
Es sammelten sich Minusstunden ab,obwohl ich ja quasi nicht freiwillig welche machen wollte.
Jedenfalls wurden die von meinem Urlaub dieses Jahr abgezogen..und von den gesetzlichen 21 Tagen,hatte ich dann nur 15.


----------



## Magogan (15. August 2012)

LarsW schrieb:


> Bin in der Ausbildung.
> Letztes Jahr war ziemlich wenig zu tun,und so mit hat der Chef Freitag öfter früher Feierabend gemacht.
> Es sammelten sich Minusstunden ab,obwohl ich ja quasi nicht freiwillig welche machen wollte.
> Jedenfalls wurden die von meinem Urlaub dieses Jahr abgezogen..und von den gesetzlichen 21 Tagen,hatte ich dann nur 15.


Na ob das legal ist ... da bin ich mir nicht sicher ...

Laut diversen Internetforen zumindest nicht: http://www.staufenbiel.de/expertentipps/antwort/article//urlaub-mit-minusstunden-verrechnen.html


----------



## BloodyEyeX (15. August 2012)

Mein Arbeitskollege 5/5

Story: Wir haben nen Fehler an ner Anlage.

Ich bin neu in der Firma, hab noch nicht viel Ahnung wie alles läuft. (Bin E-techniker)

Mein Kollege ist kurz weg. Ich finde den Fehler dank meiner Sps Kenntnisse.

Teile das dem Schlosser mit der neben mir steht. (Und auch die Tatsache das ich neu bin)

Der Schlosser denkt sich seinen Teil und erzählt dem Einrichter das mein Kollege keine Ahnung hat, da offensichtlich ein neuer Mitarbeiter den Fehler schneller findet als er.

Der Einrichter mag den Schlosser nicht und teilt meinem Kollegen mit das der Schlosser gesagt hat er hätte keine Ahnung.

Super.

Statt für meine Leistung anerkannt zu werden, ist mein Kollege schlecht gelaunt und haut mich wegen jedem Scheiß in die Pfanne.

Scheiße gelaufen.


----------



## Aun (15. August 2012)

tja sowaspassiert eben 4**** und bron*es people.
so ganz dumm sind se eben doch net mehr.

ansonsten eben wegen inkompetenz, mein beileid.


----------



## Kamsi (16. August 2012)

Total Recall läuft mit FSK 12-Freigabe in den Kinos *Neuverfilmung schon für 12-jährige geeignet*

meh - damit ist die neuverfilmung für michg gestorben 3/5


----------



## BloodyEyeX (16. August 2012)

> tja sowaspassiert eben 4**** und bron*es people.



Das wär mir auch mit netzpolitik.org und snowboard Signatur passiert.


----------



## Olliruh (16. August 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Revan76 (16. August 2012)

schlafstörungen!


----------



## Olliruh (16. August 2012)

Schlaf lol


----------



## xynlovesit (16. August 2012)

Das mir Olliruh's Signatur so verdammt auf den Sack geht und eigentlich viel zu Groß ist.


----------



## Legendary (16. August 2012)

xynlovesit schrieb:


> Das mir Olliruh's Signatur so verdammt auf den Sack geht und eigentlich viel zu Groß ist.


Verpetz ihn halt, so was macht man in Deutschland.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (16. August 2012)

xynlovesit schrieb:


> Das mir Olliruh's Signatur so verdammt auf den Sack geht und eigentlich viel zu Groß ist.



But...but it's Snoop


----------



## Aun (16. August 2012)

die ist zu groß. meine letzte, welche ähnlich groß war, wurde mir vom mod entfernt. ok jungens zeit zum anscheißen


----------



## tonygt (16. August 2012)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> But...but it's Snoop



Und das ändert jetzt was an der Aussage das die Signatur zu groß ist und nervt ?

Gestern auf Staubtrockenen Boden nicht mehr Bremsen können und nen Abflug ins Gebüsch gemacht und dabei trotz Protektoren mein Knie angehauen. Tut aber heute nicht mehr allzu schlimm weh deswegen nur 2/5


----------



## Sh1k4ri (16. August 2012)

tonygt schrieb:


> Und das ändert jetzt was an der Aussage das die Signatur zu groß ist und nervt ?



Nein, das habe ich auch gar nicht behauptet.

Olli hat die Sig schon länger. Daher würde ein Mod schon wat sagen, wenn sie zu groß ist (was sie ist, wen das jetzt aber dolle stört, soll Signaturen ausschalten. Stellt euch nicht so an.)


----------



## xynlovesit (16. August 2012)

Haette ja nichts dagegen wenn da eine Frau mit netten Bruesten waere, aber das so ein Trottel im Mittelalter da rumhampelt, das regt mich einfach auf.


----------



## Legendary (16. August 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



!!


----------



## xynlovesit (16. August 2012)

Auch ABM genannt.


----------



## Legendary (16. August 2012)

lool jetzt seh ichs grad. 

Um nicht ganz im Sumpf des OT zu versinken:

hab nur noch gut 2 Wochen Urlaub: FFFFFUUUU/5


----------



## Konov (16. August 2012)

Regnerische Nacht und regnerischer Morgen... schwül... 2/5


----------



## xynlovesit (16. August 2012)

Endlich Signatur weg... 0/5


----------



## Kamsi (16. August 2012)

das spiessertum mancher buffeduser 3/5


----------



## Aun (16. August 2012)

dieses pisswetter. gestern kurz vorm krepieren gewesen ( danke fahrrad), und heute 16° bewölkt,regnerisch und iwie trotzdem schwül.
und wenn ich den wetterbericht seh, seh ich meinen arsch kaffee trinken. 38° die wollen mich doch verarschen


----------



## Konov (16. August 2012)

Kamsi schrieb:


> das spiessertum mancher buffeduser 3/5



wer denn wer denn wer denn??


----------



## Aun (16. August 2012)

ich denke mal er meint xynlovesit ^^


----------



## Sh1k4ri (16. August 2012)

Kamsi schrieb:


> das spiessertum mancher buffeduser 3/5



^ this


----------



## Konov (16. August 2012)

Mich hätte interessiert auf welche(s) posting das sich jetzt bezog


----------



## Aun (16. August 2012)

naja wegen seiner snoop lion signatur, die so riesig war. da gabs gestern schon allerhand gesprächsstoff ^^


----------



## Sh1k4ri (16. August 2012)

Ist ja nicht nur wegen der Signatur (wie gesagt, ich finde es lächerlich sich an sowas aufzuregen), gab ja in der Vergangenheit noch den einen oder anderen Fall... egal.

Genug OT.


----------



## xynlovesit (16. August 2012)

Haä, Hö, was?! Spricht jemand mit mir? *Schulterzuck* *wieder verschwind* (ABM)


----------



## Olliruh (16. August 2012)

ich hasse menschen 5/5 
meine schöne signatur ..


----------



## Sh1k4ri (16. August 2012)

MEIN PC LAGGT BEI JEDEM VERFCKTEN SPIEL UND ICH WEIß EINFACH NICHT WARUM. 1ß01010010101ß21ß030ß1ß1ßß1310ß9238ß123ß12903ß01293&%


----------



## Aun (16. August 2012)

plattmachen und gut ist. das kommt davon, wenn man den ganzen tag trotz freundin auf einschlägigen seiten unterwegs ist!


----------



## Sh1k4ri (16. August 2012)

Der wurde doch grad erst platt gemacht


----------



## Legendary (16. August 2012)

Aun schrieb:


> plattmachen und gut ist. das kommt davon, wenn man den ganzen tag trotz freundin auf einschlägigen seiten unterwegs ist!


die seite mit dem hamster kann ich nur empfehlen!


----------



## Reflox (16. August 2012)

Konov schrieb:


> Mich hätte interessiert auf welche(s) posting das sich jetzt bezog



Das kannste auf genug Posts hier beziehen.

ALLES! AMOKLAUF/5


----------



## Davatar (17. August 2012)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> MEIN PC LAGGT BEI JEDEM VERFCKTEN SPIEL UND ICH WEIß EINFACH NICHT WARUM. 1ß01010010101ß21ß030ß1ß1ßß1310ß9238ß123ß12903ß01293&%


Starte mal den Taskmanager (Start --> taskmgr) und schau, ob Dir irgendwas die CPU- oder Memory-Kapazität frisst. Falls nicht, liegts mit hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit an der Grafikkarte.
Hast Du auch Probleme mit normaler Software, also Office, Musikprogramme, sonstwas? Dann könnte beispielsweise ein RAM-Riegel oder ne Festplatte nen Defekt haben. Dafür gibts auch Diagnose-Programme. Musst Du aber im Netz suchen.


----------



## Manowar (17. August 2012)

Ich musste ne zeitlang eine Apple Anwendung schließen, die hat mal eben ~40% Arbeitsspeicher gefressen


----------



## Reflox (17. August 2012)

Dachte, morgen ist es endlich mal ruhiger und ich könnte entspannen. Aber nein ich habe vergessen, dass meine Cousine heiratet. EINEN ÖSTERREICHER! 1/5


----------



## Davatar (17. August 2012)

Was hastn Du gegen Ösis? Sind doch nette Leute, machen anständiges Weizn und gute Weisswurst und ham ordentliche Berge.


----------



## Konov (17. August 2012)

Davatar schrieb:


> Was hastn Du gegen Ösis? Sind doch nette Leute, machen anständiges Weizn und gute Weisswurst und ham ordentliche Berge.



Und haben den 2. Weltkrieg angefangen


----------



## Reflox (17. August 2012)

Davatar schrieb:


> Was hastn Du gegen Ösis? Sind doch nette Leute, machen anständiges Weizn und gute Weisswurst und ham ordentliche Berge.



Ostschweizer Feind Nr. 1 die Össis.


----------



## Aun (17. August 2012)

Konov schrieb:


> Und haben den 2. Weltkrieg angefangen



und den 1. ^^ 

das es schon wieder so scheiße warm ist, und ab morgen 38°...die spinnen


----------



## Konov (17. August 2012)

Aun schrieb:


> und den 1. ^^
> 
> das es schon wieder so scheiße warm ist, und ab morgen 38°...die spinnen



..die Meteorologen oder die Wettergötter? ^^


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (17. August 2012)

Fliegen -.-
Gerade bestimmt schon 329 Stück geklatscht und sie fliegen immer wieder rein. grrrrr. >.<
Ich hasse es auf dem Land zu wohnen._.

*Fliegenklatsche such...*


----------



## Aun (17. August 2012)

ich hab auch eine im zimmer, wie neulich so ne dämliche jungfliege, die man nicht tot kriegt.
ich mag das land, komme ja ursprünglich aus einer 13 tausend einwohner stadt. der geruch von frisch gefahrener gülle am morgen. hach herrlich ^^


----------



## Reflox (17. August 2012)

In 25 Minuten wird der ganze Strom für 2 Stunden abgeschaltet 1/5


----------



## Aun (17. August 2012)

nachrichten:
katastrophaler stromausfall in der schweiz. tausende junge schweizer entdecken, dass sie in den bergen wohnen.


----------



## Olliruh (17. August 2012)

Aun schrieb:


> nachrichten:
> katastrophaler stromausfall in der schweiz. tausende junge schweizer entdecken, dass sie in den bergen wohnen.



lold hard


----------



## Aun (17. August 2012)

Olliruh schrieb:


> lold hard



you´re welcome


----------



## Reflox (17. August 2012)

Also ich sehe bei mir keine Berge


----------



## Aun (17. August 2012)

die schweiz liegt in den alpen, also gibts da berge. basta!


----------



## H2OTest (17. August 2012)

und aun gibt es bei ir im osten auch in magdeburg die ganzen nazis?


----------



## Gutgore (17. August 2012)

es gibt kein vernünftiges mmo auf dem markt.. 500000/10


----------



## tonygt (17. August 2012)

Gutgore schrieb:


> es gibt kein vernünftiges mmo auf dem markt.. 500000/10



Guild wars soll ganz gut werden hab ich gehört


----------



## Gutgore (17. August 2012)

hab beta gespielt..ist pvp game und das sogar recht gut. Aber ich will nen MMO was mir einfach alles bieten und nicht sowas halbes wie zurzeit jedes mmo aufm markt. Ist eine sache gut ist die andere sache nicht so gut...


----------



## tonygt (17. August 2012)

Die frage ist ob du nicht etwas willst was es so niemals geben wird.


----------



## Gutgore (17. August 2012)

nun das mag sein. Aber schaun wir uns doch mal uns die aktuellen MMO's an ob nun p2p oder f2p. Es ist IMMER dasselbe, wenn das spiel gut ist, hat es nen miesen puplisher oder einfach null endcontent. Oder es ist schon so alt, das sich ein einstieg kaum lohnt und die grafik einfach nicht mehr klargeht. Mal abgesehn davon dass man schon das meiste gespielt hat.

Kleines Beispiel: Ich teste gerade Star Trek online an, das spielprinzip gefällt mir ganz gut, nur sprachausgabe? nicht vorhanden, ich meine in zwischensequenzen wo gesprochen. 

Das einzige was mich zurzeit etwas ansprechen könnte ist The Secret World (da es etwas neues ist), aber ich weis nicht ob das Geld es wert ist.

Solange warte ich auf was anständiges :x


----------



## tonygt (17. August 2012)

Ich war in letzter Zeit mit LOL ganz zufrieden, irgendwas kann man an jedem Game finden. Für mich klingt Gw2 derzeit ziemlich gut auch wenn ich es noch nicht gespielt habe und sonst stimme ich dir zu. Habe schon ewig keine MMORPGS aktiv gespielt, WoW wird einfach immer schlechter seit WOTLK und ist irgendwan auch einfach mal ausgespielt. Die Bandbreite derzeit an MMOs ist halt riesig und man muss sich halt das raussuchen was einem am meisten zusagt. Haben ja alle irgendwo ihre Fanbase.


----------



## Gutgore (17. August 2012)

Das problem ist, ich hab sogut wie jedes MMO gespielt, auch andere sachen wie bf3,hoh,lol,dota 2 etc..irgendwann wirds langweilig :/

Klar man muss sich das raussuchen was am meisten zusagt, aber was mich nervt ist wenn man was gefunden hat und es auch spaß bringt, dann scheiters irgendwie an was anderem, support etc..

Naja zurzeit ist ja darksider 2 da und hoffentlich bald sleeping dogs


----------



## HitotsuSatori (17. August 2012)

So mega-erwachsene Menschen, die alles, was auch nur ansatzweise das innere Kind heraufbeschwören könnte, schlecht machen. Was für bemitleidenswerte Menschen. 100/5


----------



## Magogan (17. August 2012)

Bei uns wurde eine Straße gesperrt und jetzt muss ich zum Lidl statt 1 km ganze 3 km fahren!!!!!

Die Sperrung ist zwar schon länger, aber ich habe jetzt mal nachgeguckt, wie lang der Umweg wirklich ist ...

_irgendeine nicht aussagekräftige Zahl, weil die Leute meist eh keine Zahl von 1-5 schreiben, sondern mindestens 10 Fantastilliarden_/5


----------



## Ahotep (18. August 2012)

Samstag morgen...und der Kühlschrank ist halbleer...


----------



## HitotsuSatori (18. August 2012)

das Schreiben archäologischer Hausarbeiten 5/5 LANGWEILIG!


----------



## Konov (18. August 2012)

DRECKS OPEN OFFICE, Genauso scheiße wie word auch


EINE RAHMENLINIE IN GRAU, HALLOO????
Er macht immer oben und unten schwarz

RAGE LEVEL OVER 9000

FICK DICH OPEN OFFICE 555555555555/5555555555555


----------



## Kamsi (18. August 2012)

wurzelbehandlung heute mittag gehabt 

und die spritze wirkte nicht richtig musste paar mal nachspritzen und die stellen tuen jetzt weh und kiefersperre weil über 30 min mund aufgesperrt sein musste wegen bohren und co

5/5

erstmal schmerztropfen genommen


----------



## Ol@f (18. August 2012)

Konov schrieb:


> DRECKS OPEN OFFICE ...


Benutz LaTeX. Da hast du solche Probleme nicht mehr.


----------



## Saji (18. August 2012)

Ol@f schrieb:


> Benutz LaTeX. Da hast du solche Probleme nicht mehr.



Ich denke er will einfach etwas schreiben und nicht erst ein halbes Studium für ein Schreibprogramm absolvieren.


----------



## iShock (18. August 2012)

das ich nur nen dota 2 spectator key gekriegt hab und mir jetzt 6 GB für nichts draufgeklatscht hab  (800 mb noch frei -.-)  3/5


----------



## Ol@f (18. August 2012)

Saji schrieb:


> Ich denke er will einfach etwas schreiben und nicht erst ein halbes Studium für ein Schreibprogramm absolvieren.


Ich persönlich fand den Einstieg nicht so schwer und habe von meinen Kollegen einen ähnlichen Eindruck gewonnen. Zugegeben die Einarbeitung ist anfangs höher als bei Word/OpenOffice, dafür hat man aber viel mehr Freiheiten. Es lohnt sich meiner Meinung nach langfristig. Und wenn er studiert, sehen die Hausarbeiten auch gleich viel schöner aus. Sollte aber auch nur ein kleiner Geheimtipp sein.


----------



## Konov (18. August 2012)

Naja mein Rage-Anfall vorhin war nur wegen so einer dummen Rahmenlinie.... eigentlich ist ja Open Office ne prima Sache, zumal es umsonst ist.


----------



## Königmarcus (18. August 2012)

... das der MoP-Trailer so kacke "lustig" gemacht ist... Ich mochte die ernsteren Trailer lieber (vorallem BC und WOTLK &#9829


----------



## Selor Kiith (18. August 2012)

Meine Beine sind leicht geschwollen und schmerzen 1/5


----------



## Kamsi (19. August 2012)

Kamsi schrieb:


> wurzelbehandlung heute mittag gehabt
> 
> und die spritze wirkte nicht richtig musste paar mal nachspritzen und die stellen tuen jetzt weh und kiefersperre weil über 30 min mund aufgesperrt sein musste wegen bohren und co
> 
> ...



nacht fiese schmerzen gehabt jetzt immer noch leichte schmerzen 

aber leut röntgen von heute von zahnklinik alles gut erstmal ibuprofen 600 und antibiotika bekommen

5/5


----------



## Mirmamirmo (19. August 2012)

32 Grad und mein Venti hat sich eben verabschiedet 



5/5


----------



## Xidish (19. August 2012)

... obwohl es morgen wieder heimwaerts geht - die ganze derzeitige Situation ...:'(


----------



## HitotsuSatori (19. August 2012)

die ekelhafte Hitze (bei uns 36°C) 100/5


----------



## Sh1k4ri (19. August 2012)

3 8-10 cm große Kratzer auf der Brust, und ich weiß nicht woher ... 4/5


----------



## Saji (19. August 2012)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> 3 8-10 Meter große Kratzer auf der Brust, und ich weiß nicht woher ... 4/5



Du musst ein Riese sein!


----------



## Sh1k4ri (19. August 2012)

Apparently I am


----------



## SkoII (19. August 2012)

Diese Hitze! 47°C in der Sonne. Hallo? Auf der Terasse habe ich mir heut fast die Füße verbrannt. Ich bin übrigens einer der den Herbst/Winter mag. Ich freue mich immer über die Temperaturen. Aber diese Hitze heute 5/5.

Außerdem nervt es mich, dass ich noch 6 Tage auf GW2 warten muss. In GW1 stehe ich nur zur Dekeration rum. 5/5


----------



## tonygt (19. August 2012)

SkoII schrieb:


> Außerdem nervt es mich, dass ich noch 6 Tage auf GW2 warten muss. In GW1 stehe ich nur zur Dekeration rum. 5/5



9 Tage >.< 10/5


----------



## Ellesmere (20. August 2012)

Lol. Am Donnerstag hat mir mein Chef nach einer Diskussion "erörtert" das ich fristlos gekündigt bin...nun hat er mir auf dem Anrufbeantwortrt gesprochen ich hätte morgen um 9. 00 Uhr wieder im Büro zu erscheinen ... unbelievable/5


----------



## Konov (20. August 2012)

Ellesmere schrieb:


> Lol. Am Donnerstag hat mir mein Chef nach einer Diskussion "erörtert" das ich fristlos gekündigt bin...nun hat er mir auf dem Anrufbeantwortrt gesprochen ich hätte morgen um 9. 00 Uhr wieder im Büro zu erscheinen ... unbelievable/5



OMG.... was für ein Chef


----------



## Ogil (20. August 2012)

Der richtige Zeitpunkt um nach einer Gehaltserhoehung zu fragen


----------



## bkeleanor (20. August 2012)

Ogil schrieb:


> Der richtige Zeitpunkt um nach einer Gehaltserhoehung zu fragen



zustimm...voll aufs ganze gehen!


----------



## Aun (20. August 2012)

oder ihm auf den tisch zu kacken, je nach standpunkt


----------



## Ogil (20. August 2012)

Wahrscheinlich wird er gemerkt haben, dass es rechtlich garnicht so einfach ist jemanden fristlos zu kuendigen. Als Chef stellt man sich das immer so schoen vor wenn einen der Machtrausch ueberkommt - aber dann holt einen die Wirklichkeit doch wieder ein und zitiert Gesetze und so...


----------



## Ellesmere (20. August 2012)

Nach seinem "Brauchst gar nicht wiederkommen!" und seiner schriftlichen fristlosen Kündigung am Tag darauf, hab ich mir eh schon überlegt was ich Neues machen kann. Gibt bei mir genug Möglichkeiten und aufs Geld bin ich "noch" nicht angewiesen^^ Und selbst mit mehr Geld, wie soll die Zusammenarbeit aussehen?! Werde vermutlich dennoch (evtl. mit höherer Gehaltsforderung^^) morgen hingehen und mir dann was Neues suchen


----------



## Aun (21. August 2012)

das man auf der citadel nicht speichern kann......
zum kotzen sowas. jetzt darf ich mir den ganzen scheiß nochmal ne halbe stunde antun..... boar hass. und der me3 ec macht die entscheidungen sogar noch schlimmer, als zum erscheinen


----------



## Magogan (21. August 2012)

Die Spritpreise ... 1,749 pro Liter hier ... Wer soll das bezahlen? Bald arbeiten die Leute doch nur noch, um genug Geld zu haben, um den Weg zur Arbeit zu finanzieren ...

Und es sind ja eigentlich alle Dinge betroffen - schließlich muss ja alles per LKW zum Markt transportiert werden, wo man es dann kauft - wenn der Transport teurer wird, wird auch der Artikel teurer, den man kauft ...


----------



## Aun (21. August 2012)

tja kapitalismus und marktwirtschaft sind ne tolle sache.....
und solange konzerne freien spielraum haben ändert sich das auch nie mehr. die gier des menschen ist eben unerschöpflich.
bei uns waren heute morgen 1,79 €


----------



## Konov (21. August 2012)

Die Zukunft der Ballungsräume liegt im Fahrrad. ^^

Holland und Dänemark machen es bereits erfolgreich vor


----------



## Magogan (21. August 2012)

Konov schrieb:


> Die Zukunft der Ballungsräume liegt im Fahrrad. ^^
> 
> Holland und Dänemark machen es bereits erfolgreich vor


Ja, aber fahr mal mit dem Fahrrad riesige Paletten von Bildschirmen zum nächsten Elektronikmarkt - 100 km weit natürlich 

Ob wir nun mit dem Fahrrad fahren oder nicht, solange unser Transportsystem noch (zu Diesel/Benzin verarbeitetes) Erdöl verbraucht, wird auch alles teurer werden, wenn das Erdöl teurer wird ...


----------



## Xidish (21. August 2012)

Konov schrieb:


> Die Zukunft der Ballungsräume liegt im Fahrrad. ^^
> Holland und Dänemark machen es bereits erfolgreich vor


Dubai macht es uns vor.
Neulich bei Grip fuhren präparierte Autos mit über 700ps Motoren und enormen Verbrauch.
Nur kostet da der Sprit gerade mal 38 cent.
Was hierzulande mit den Preisen gemacht wird, ist reinste Abzocke - und unsere Regierung ist der größte Dealer. 

... was mich aufregt, 
daß scheinbar entgegen dem Vertrag meine Datengeschwindigkeit beim Smartphone von ca 14k/s auf ca 13kb/s gedrosselt wird -
da der Datenverkehr scheinbar doch begrenzt wird ~/5

*nochmals Vertrag studieren*


----------



## Konov (21. August 2012)

Xidish schrieb:


> Dubai macht es uns vor.
> Neulich bei Grip fuhren präparierte Autos mit über 700ps Motoren und enormen Verbrauch.
> Nur kostet da der Sprit gerade mal 38 cent.
> Was hierzulande mit den Preisen gemacht wird, ist reinste Abzocke - und unsere Regierung ist der größte Dealer.



Ich wage zu bezweifeln dass man diese Verhältnisse irgendwann hier haben wird... es sei den es werden wie von Zauberhand Erdölvorkommen in Deutschland entdeckt. ^^


----------



## Mirmamirmo (21. August 2012)

Dicker Fuß, dickes Knie. Das regt mich auf. Und die Schmerzen


----------



## Reflox (21. August 2012)

Mirmamirmo schrieb:


> Dicker Fuß, dickes Knie. Das regt mich auf. Und die Schmerzen



Dumm ist der, der Dummes tut 

Was haste denn gemacht?


----------



## Alux (21. August 2012)

Heut is mal wieder so ein Tag wo ich über mein leben nachdenk, was ich bisher erreicht hab und so und am liebsten mich irgendwo selbst verscharren würde 5/5


----------



## Aun (21. August 2012)

Reflox schrieb:


> Dumm ist der, der Dummes tut
> 
> Was haste denn gemacht?






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


aufgestanden ^^


----------



## HitotsuSatori (22. August 2012)

Ich habe zwei Farbpatronen gekauft, weil ich dachte, dass die Reste in den alten nicht für die ganze Hausarbeit reichen würden. Nun haben sie doch gereicht und ich hab 25 Euro umsonst ausgegeben. -.- 10/5


----------



## Manowar (22. August 2012)

HitotsuSatori schrieb:


> die ekelhafte Hitze (bei uns 36°C) 100/5



Und bei den Temperaturen haben wir SA+SO am Auto geschraubt - war nicht gerade angenehm 
Musste dann natürlich noch nen Teil mit nem Produktionsfehler bekommen.. 5/5

Dafür aber 5/5 happy, weil ich ne komplett neue Vorderachse habe, überholte Bremssättel und neue Scheiben -> Tarox F2000 + EBC Redstuff (echt empfehlenswert!)


----------



## Konov (22. August 2012)

Ich hab keine Lust es zu erklären aber was mich so richtig aufregt ist die verfickte DRECKS-Uni hier in meiner Heimatstadt.

Ich geh woanders hin, scheiß laden können mich alle mal 5/5


----------



## BloodyEyeX (22. August 2012)

Der Microsoft Internet Explorer.

Nicht nur das er vollkommen nutzlos ist, er blockt mir sogar ohne das ich ihn benutze andere Anwendungen, wie zB. ShoutcastRadio von Winamp. 5/5


----------



## Magogan (22. August 2012)

Konov schrieb:


> Ich hab keine Lust es zu erklären aber was mich so richtig aufregt ist die verfickte DRECKS-Uni hier in meiner Heimatstadt.
> 
> Ich geh woanders hin, scheiß laden können mich alle mal 5/5


Das musst du nun aber schon etwas genauer erklären ...


----------



## Konov (22. August 2012)

Magogan schrieb:


> Das musst du nun aber schon etwas genauer erklären ...



Ne, hab mich auch wieder abgeregt 
Sind halt Organisationsmängel - sagen wirs mal so... und hinterher will keiner irgendwas gewusst haben. Sowas regt mich immer auf


----------



## iShock (22. August 2012)

hacker in DayZ - da lebt man mal richtig lange und hat grad mal einigermaßen abgestaubt schon wird man zu 2 Spastis teleportiert die einen abknallen... so ein Scheiß 4/5 -.-


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (22. August 2012)

soo viel zu tun, so wenig zeit >.>

3/5


----------



## Konov (23. August 2012)

10er Pack Eier gekauft... eins zerbrochen... Rucksackboden belegt mit Eigelb und Eiweiß ^^ 3/5

Ausgewaschen jetzt muss es trocknen...


----------



## Davatar (23. August 2012)

Konov schrieb:


> Ne, hab mich auch wieder abgeregt
> Sind halt Organisationsmängel - sagen wirs mal so... und hinterher will keiner irgendwas gewusst haben. Sowas regt mich immer auf


Wenns Dich tröstet: Diese Organisationsmängel gibts in allen Unis. Jeder meiner Freunde, der studiert hat, hat immer den selben Mist erzählt und das war bei mir auch genau gleich. Ich glaub das Wort "Hochschule" impliziert das Fehlen einer funktionierenden Organisation.


----------



## Magogan (23. August 2012)

Konov schrieb:


> 10er Pack Eier gekauft... eins zerbrochen... Rucksackboden belegt mit Eigelb und Eiweiß ^^ 3/5
> 
> Ausgewaschen jetzt muss es trocknen...


Ei Ei Ei ...

Nimm nächstes Mal eine Tüte mit und pack den Eierkarton da rein, dann läuft's nur in die Tüte rein.


----------



## ZAM (23. August 2012)

Das anscheinend mal wieder "Ich verwechsel Rumgemaule, persönliche Angriffe und Beleidigungen - also absolute unsachliche Ausdrucksfehlgriffe - mit Kritik"-Phase ist. 3/5


----------



## Konov (23. August 2012)

Davatar schrieb:


> Wenns Dich tröstet: Diese Organisationsmängel gibts in allen Unis. Jeder meiner Freunde, der studiert hat, hat immer den selben Mist erzählt und das war bei mir auch genau gleich. Ich glaub das Wort "Hochschule" impliziert das Fehlen einer funktionierenden Organisation.



Vermutlich ist da was dran... 



Magogan schrieb:


> Ei Ei Ei ...
> 
> Nimm nächstes Mal eine Tüte mit und pack den Eierkarton da rein, dann läuft's nur in die Tüte rein.



Gute Idee


----------



## HitotsuSatori (23. August 2012)

Davatar schrieb:


> Wenns Dich tröstet: Diese Organisationsmängel gibts in allen Unis. Jeder meiner Freunde, der studiert hat, hat immer den selben Mist erzählt und das war bei mir auch genau gleich. Ich glaub das Wort "Hochschule" impliziert das Fehlen einer funktionierenden Organisation.



Würde ich so unterschreiben.

was mich aufregt: alles 5/5


----------



## str8fromthaNebula (23. August 2012)

Konov schrieb:


> Ich wage zu bezweifeln dass man diese Verhältnisse irgendwann hier haben wird... es sei den es werden wie von Zauberhand Erdölvorkommen in Deutschland entdeckt. ^^



ohja, davon werden wir auch noch soviel haben nachdem uns die u.s.a dann mal eben schnell demokratie und frauenrechte bringt 
dann sind wir auf einmal auf der anderen seite,die der terroristen mit erdöl und atombomben..und eigentlich sind wir ja eh die bösen deutschen 
sag das mal nich zu laut  bei unseren freunden brauchste keine feinde.........


----------



## Progamer13332 (23. August 2012)

ich muss heut zur fahrschule und mich da 2std langweilen, weil der lehrer nur mit sich selbst redet 2/5


----------



## Crystania (23. August 2012)

Bei der Arbeit rumgammeln, weil man nur Telefondienst machen muss, aber nichts passiert. 3/5


----------



## Crystania (23. August 2012)

Doppelpost is awesome.


----------



## Mirmamirmo (23. August 2012)

Aun schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> aufgestanden ^^



Naja so genau weis ich das auch nicht. Aber besser ist es immer noch nicht.

4/5


----------



## Kaffeekanne1 (24. August 2012)

Mich nerven einige Spieler in BF3, immer mit diesen RPG gespamme usw., wenn einige nicht gescheit zielen können, 
benutzen sie einfach zum 100 mal den dämlichen Panzer oder die RPG und das Granaten gespamme kotzt mich auch an,
zu viel von all dem torpediert einfach das Gameplay. 5/5


----------



## Saji (24. August 2012)

Kaffeekanne1 schrieb:


> Mich nerven einige Spieler in BF3, immer mit diesen RPG gespamme usw., wenn einige nicht gescheit zielen können,
> benutzen sie einfach zum 100 mal den dämlichen Panzer oder die RPG und das Granaten gespamme kotzt mich auch an,
> zu viel von all dem torpediert einfach das Gameplay. 5/5



Panzer und Kanistermunni bolzen einfach jeden Infanteristen weg.  Damit holt man sogar die Transporthelis und Little Birds runter. Was mich ankotzt sind die Typen mit ihrem Spider Sense Tingling, die sich genau dann umdrehen wenn man hinten ihnen steht und einem einen Headshot im Dreh verpassen. Die haben doch was am laufen... 2/5

Mich regte heute meine Beleuchtung im Rechner auf. Dreimal ist mir jetzt schon die obere Kaltlichtkathode runtergefallen. Jetzt hab ich das Scheißding mit Sekundenkleber behandelt. *g* 3/5


----------



## Xidish (24. August 2012)

... daß ein mp3/wma fähiges Autoradio keine wma Dateien abspielen kann - nicht mal lesen kann. ~/5


----------



## Magogan (24. August 2012)

Dass mein Internet nun seit heute Mittag um ca. 13 Uhr nicht mehr geht -.- 5/5

Dass es wahrscheinlich bis Montag nicht behoben werden wird 5/5

Dass ich jetzt mit extrem langsamen UMTS (wobei das nicht so langsam ist) surfen muss, wobei ich mein iPhone für den Internetzugang verwende und dieses, weil es am Fenster liegt, über Bluetooth mit dem PC verbunden ist (und Bluetooth ist wohl das Langsamte im Datenweg von hier ins Internet) ... 3/5, weil ich so wenigstens stabiles Internet habe und einen einigermaßen guten Ping von 150 ms in WoW ^^


----------



## Selor Kiith (24. August 2012)

Ne wunderschöne, gut laufende und fast perfekte Insel bei Tropico 3 zusammengeschustert, bis 2000 gespielt (Punktespielende) und jedesmal mit mindestens 80% der Stimmen die Wahlen gewonnen, fast jedesmal 100.000$ pro Frachtschiff und hab grad angefangen eine Bevölkerungsausdehnung zu planen...

Speicher ich mal lieber... Moment... warum dauert das so lange und warum bewegt sich das Lade/Speicher Symbol nicht? *Test* Alles hängengeblieben... garrr... Neustarten bla...

Spielstand Laden... Geht nicht? Spielstand Fehlerhaft?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und jetzt habe ich einfach absolut keinen Bock neu anzufangen, weil dann mit Sicherheit alles Mögliche schief läuft und ich am Ende nur verkacke... 5/5


----------



## Gutgore (25. August 2012)

ICh glaub die wollen Krieg, aufm Samstag bauen die nen Gerüst auf fast direkt an meiner türe....und machen dabei krach..gott das ist nicht auszuhalten. 5/5...da hilft nur eins...laut musik an -.-


----------



## eMJay (25. August 2012)

Neue richtig coole Wohnung bzw. Haus nicht bekommen 5/5


----------



## Hordlerkiller (25. August 2012)

Wollte meine Prepaid Visa bei meiner tanke um die ecke aufladen, aber mal wieder unfähiges personal an der Kasse tut mir leid hab keine Ahnung wie das geht 
wie zum teufel werden die dann eingestellt 60/5 mal gucken ob nachher noch so ein Idiot oder einer mit wissen an der Kasse steht.


----------



## Dominau (25. August 2012)

Kotzt mich zurzeit einfach alles an. Vorallem meine Familie.

5/5


----------



## Aun (25. August 2012)

eMJay schrieb:


> Neue richtig coole Wohnung bzw. Haus nicht bekommen 5/5



ähnliches hier. ich suche schon ne weile nach was anständigem. und wenn man mal was hat wird man vergessen und das angebot ist weg  
5/5


----------



## tonygt (25. August 2012)

Guild Wars 2 Server abgestürzt 2/5 

Hab die ganze Zeit Hunger obwohl ich schon übelst viel geessen hab  3/5


----------



## Kamsi (25. August 2012)

headstart ist halt bezahlter stresstest ^^

dafür wirds ja beim offiziellen release dann sauber laufen ^^


----------



## tonygt (25. August 2012)

Jo Normal hab ich eigentlich mit gerechnet von daher bin ich grad sehr gechillt


----------



## Aun (25. August 2012)

wie arenanet die gw 2 server fixed
http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=vh3tuL_DVsE


----------



## Reflox (25. August 2012)

Selor schrieb:


> Ne wunderschöne, gut laufende und fast perfekte Insel bei Tropico 3 zusammengeschustert, bis 2000 gespielt (Punktespielende) und jedesmal mit mindestens 80% der Stimmen die Wahlen gewonnen, fast jedesmal 100.000$ pro Frachtschiff und hab grad angefangen eine Bevölkerungsausdehnung zu planen...
> 
> Speicher ich mal lieber... Moment... warum dauert das so lange und warum bewegt sich das Lade/Speicher Symbol nicht? *Test* Alles hängengeblieben... garrr... Neustarten bla...
> 
> ...



Geht mir bei Civ V genauso. Spiel ich mal 3 Stunden am Stück ohne zu speichern und erobere alles um mich herum. Yay der Screen ist eingefroren! Yay Problembehandlungsfenster! -.-

Auch schön ist es wenns gespeichert hat und dann gleich abstürzt und trotzdem kein Spielstand da ist.

Dass ich kein Bock auf irgendwas habe 1/5


----------



## Magogan (25. August 2012)

Internet geht nicht, meine Eltern sind abgehauen, weil sie nicht mit mir klarkommen ...

Dass das Internet mal ausfallen kann, sehe ich ja ein, aber ich will keine verdammten 3 Tage warten müssen, bis es wieder geht ... 5/5

Dass meine Eltern abgehauen sind ... naja, ich wohne hier eh die ganze Zeit alleine und wenn sie sich immer mit mir streiten ... hmm 1/5


----------



## Konov (25. August 2012)

Magogan schrieb:


> Internet geht nicht, meine Eltern sind abgehauen, weil sie nicht mit mir klarkommen ...
> 
> Dass das Internet mal ausfallen kann, sehe ich ja ein, aber ich will keine verdammten 3 Tage warten müssen, bis es wieder geht ... 5/5
> 
> Dass meine Eltern abgehauen sind ... naja, ich wohne hier eh die ganze Zeit alleine und wenn sie sich immer mit mir streiten ... hmm 1/5



Zu einem Streit gehören immer zwei parteien ^^

Grad hat mich ein Polizist aufm Motorrad neben mir herfahrend angesprochen, ob wir im Zirkus seien?
Gut ich hatte grad nicht die Hände am Lenker... ich dann natürlich THUMBS UP, jawohl Herr PoZiLiSt. 


Nerv 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aun (25. August 2012)

mich regt gerade auf, dass mein bester kumpel nicht gekommen ist. dabei wollte ich allerhand möbel aus der wohnung schmeissen ( couch, schrankwand)

naja freihändig fahren kann ja auch gefährlich sein @ konov. sei froh das er dich nicht angehalten hat


----------



## Magogan (25. August 2012)

Konov schrieb:


> Zu einem Streit gehören immer zwei parteien ^^


Ja, ich war krank weil ich nicht richtig schlafen konnte (naja krank im Sinne von "mir ging's nicht so gut") und meine Eltern wollten zum Mittagessen in eine Gaststätte, ich aber nicht, weil es mir eben nicht so gut ging ... und dann haben die mich die ganze Zeit angemeckert: warum ich denn nichts mache und so ... ja weil ich mich halt krank fühle?

Irgendwann hatte ich dann genug davon mich dauernd anmeckern zu lassen und hab meinen Vater auch angeschrien und dann sind meine Eltern nach Hause gefahren -.-

Eigentlich wollten wir heute Abend noch grillen, aber was solls ^^ Ist nur mein Geburtstag, also ein Tag wie jeder andere^^


----------



## Aun (25. August 2012)

ach du ärmster
für dich was zum burzeltag



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Magogan (25. August 2012)

Lecker Kuchen ^^

Das Bild ist fast 1 MB groß leider, wenn das so weiter geht, muss ich wohl noch ein GB für rund 5 Euro dazubuchen, weil sonst das Internet so langsam ist (64 KBit/s nach Überschreiten des Inklusivvolumens).


----------



## Aun (25. August 2012)

ach du armer.
man geht ja auch net mit dem handy in den bilderthread ^^


----------



## Legendary (25. August 2012)

Lol...armes Hascherl. Aun, bemitleide ihn mal nicht so, ist ja schlimm. Ich müsste mich von meinem Kind auch nicht anplärren lassen, da würde ich genauso gehen.


----------



## Magogan (25. August 2012)

Aun schrieb:


> ach du armer.
> man geht ja auch net mit dem handy in den bilderthread ^^


Naja ... mein Internet ist halt ausgefallen und das bleibt mir nichts anderes übrig. Hab den PC ans iPhone angeschlossen und surfe jetzt halt so ^^



AÖ-Ravenation schrieb:


> Lol...armes Hascherl. Aun, bemitleide ihn mal nicht so, ist ja schlimm. Ich müsste mich von meinem Kind auch nicht anplärren lassen, da würde ich genauso gehen.


Wenn man die ganze Zeit nur über mich meckert, muss man damit rechnen, dass ich das nicht ewig einfach so ertrage ohne etwas lauter zu werden. Wenn ich mich krank fühle, dann kann ich halt auch nicht immer gleich alles machen, sondern muss mich auch mal ein Bisschen ausruhen, damit ich wieder gesund werde. Aber nein ... "Christopher bring doch mal die Liege in [den] Keller", "An seinem Geburtstag muss man in einer Gaststätte essen", "Nein, wir bringen dir keinen Döner mit" (haben sie dann aber doch gemacht - naja, zumindest einen Dönerteller mit Pommes), ... Das ging echt die ganze Zeit so ...


----------



## Konov (25. August 2012)

Kann deine Eltern aber auch dich verstehen.
Hab meinen Geburtstag auch nicht gefeiert 

Aber mit der Familie essen gehen tue ich dann doch weil sie es schon von mir "erwarten". Und man machts ja auch gerne, obwohls Geld kostet.

Du solltest versuchen deine Eltern zu verstehen, die eben doch in einer anderen Welt leben, ist ja meistens so bei den Eltern...


----------



## Alux (26. August 2012)

Ich les grad so Nachrichten auf einmal "Neil Armstrong tot". Hab ich in der Gilde gesagt war auch bisschen Betroffenheit da und so außer bei 3 Leuten. Die 3 sind 15 und leveln grad gemeinsam und nachdem ich eben geschrieben hab Neil Armstrong ist gestorben kommt von denen die Frage: " Hat der jetzt Selbstmord begangen weil sie ihm die Medaillen wieder wegnehmen wollen?"   Ich so "nee er war der erste Mensch auf dem Mond"

Daraufhin haben die mir ne halbe Stunde lang versucht zu erklären was für ein Bullshit das sei und wie dumm ich bin schließlich sei doch Lance Armstrong der erste Mensch auf dem Mond gewesen und sein Sohn Neil der berühmte Radrennfahrer.

5/5 für die Verdummung der heutigen Jugend


----------



## Reflox (26. August 2012)

Magogan schrieb:


> Ja, ich war krank weil ich nicht richtig schlafen konnte (naja krank im Sinne von "mir ging's nicht so gut") und meine Eltern wollten zum Mittagessen in eine Gaststätte, ich aber nicht, weil es mir eben nicht so gut ging ... und dann haben die mich die ganze Zeit angemeckert: warum ich denn nichts mache und so



Du willst mir das nicht im vollen Ernst erzählen oder? Ich ging mit einer Stunde geschlafen zu haben zum Probearbeiten und war dann noch der beste. Kannste dir vorstellen wie beschissen ich mich gefühlt habe? Letzten Samstag ging ich auf ne Hochzeit obwohl ich leichtes Fieber hatte und gekotzt habe. Manchmal muss man halt einfach mal die Arschbacken zusammenklemmen und etwas durchziehen, obs einem passt oder nicht.

BT:

Böse verarscht worden von ner Finnin 5/5


----------



## Magogan (26. August 2012)

Reflox schrieb:


> Du willst mir das nicht im vollen Ernst erzählen oder? Ich ging mit einer Stunde geschlafen zu haben zum Probearbeiten und war dann noch der beste. Kannste dir vorstellen wie beschissen ich mich gefühlt habe? Letzten Samstag ging ich auf ne Hochzeit obwohl ich leichtes Fieber hatte und gekotzt habe. Manchmal muss man halt einfach mal die Arschbacken zusammenklemmen und etwas durchziehen, obs einem passt oder nicht.



1. War das mein Geburtstag
2. Kann ich doch nicht in eine Gaststätte gehen, wenn ich das Essen nicht genießen kann, weil mir (leicht) übel ist - das macht doch keinen Sinn ...


----------



## Konov (26. August 2012)

Reflox schrieb:


> Böse verarscht worden von ner *Finnin *5/5



Aha?


----------



## HitotsuSatori (26. August 2012)

Alux schrieb:


> Ich les grad so Nachrichten auf einmal "Neil Armstrong tot". Hab ich in der Gilde gesagt war auch bisschen Betroffenheit da und so außer bei 3 Leuten. Die 3 sind 15 und leveln grad gemeinsam und nachdem ich eben geschrieben hab Neil Armstrong ist gestorben kommt von denen die Frage: " Hat der jetzt Selbstmord begangen weil sie ihm die Medaillen wieder wegnehmen wollen?"   Ich so "nee er war der erste Mensch auf dem Mond"
> 
> Daraufhin haben die mir ne halbe Stunde lang versucht zu erklären was für ein Bullshit das sei und wie dumm ich bin schließlich sei doch Lance Armstrong der erste Mensch auf dem Mond gewesen und sein Sohn Neil der berühmte Radrennfahrer.
> 
> 5/5 für die Verdummung der heutigen Jugend



Na Hilfe...

was mich aufregt: Ich hab letzte Nacht geträumt, dass ich am Meer bin und jetzt würd' ich da gern sein und sitz' hier fest. 5/5


----------



## Konov (26. August 2012)

Mein erster Platter nach dem ich aufm kleinen Table mit dem Hinterreifen anner scharfen Kante hängen geblieben bin 

Demnächst steht also ein Besuch in der Werkstatt an 2/5


----------



## tonygt (26. August 2012)

Konov schrieb:


> Mein erster Platter nach dem ich aufm kleinen Table mit dem Hinterreifen anner scharfen Kante hängen geblieben bin
> 
> Demnächst steht also ein Besuch in der Werkstatt an 2/5



o_O Man sollte durchaus in der Lage sein Reifen selbst zu flicken als MTB


----------



## Konov (26. August 2012)

tonygt schrieb:


> o_O Man sollte durchaus in der Lage sein Reifen selbst zu flicken als MTB



Ja das ist richtig aber da ich es bisher nie gemacht hab und es noch dazu der Hinterreifen ist (komplizierterer Ausbau als Vorderreifen)...

Ich hab kein Bogg was kaputt zu machen, bin ja noch nicht lange aktiv mit dem MTB beschäftigt... daher werd ichs wohl in der Werktstatt vorbeibringen und gehe so sicher dass nix in die Hose geht.


----------



## tonygt (26. August 2012)

Konov schrieb:


> Ja das ist richtig aber da ich es bisher nie gemacht hab und es noch dazu der Hinterreifen ist (komplizierterer Ausbau als Vorderreifen)...
> 
> Ich hab kein Bogg was kaputt zu machen, bin ja noch nicht lange aktiv mit dem MTB beschäftigt... daher werd ichs wohl in der Werktstatt vorbeibringen und gehe so sicher dass nix in die Hose geht.



Du solltest in der Lage sein Reifen zu wechseln das man Platte hat ist mehr als Normal weswegen sich Laufräder bei MTBs deutlich einfacher entfernen lassen wie bei manch Stadt fahrrad. Wenn du mal nen Platten hast und es noch 20km bis nach Hause sind viel spaß beim Schieben


----------



## Konov (26. August 2012)

tonygt schrieb:


> Du solltest in der Lage sein Reifen zu wechseln das man Platte hat ist mehr als Normal weswegen sich Laufräder bei MTBs deutlich einfacher entfernen lassen wie bei manch Stadt fahrrad. Wenn du mal nen Platten hast und es noch 20km bis nach Hause sind viel spaß beim Schieben



Schon richtig ^^
Ich denk drüber nach... wie gesagt, wenn du es vorher nie gemacht hast muss es ja erstmal irgendwoher kommen.


----------



## Magogan (27. August 2012)

SCHEISS TELECOLUMBUS!!!

Die brauchen jetzt noch bis DONNERSTAG, um mein Internet zu reparieren - wenn sie es dann überhaupt hinbekommen (was ich doch mal hoffe) ..

Das wären dann 6 Tage ohne Internet ...

Edit: Hab jetzt gekündigt bei Tele Columbus - und Entertain bei der Telekom gebucht für 2013 ^^


----------



## Konov (27. August 2012)

Schlecht geschlafen, Lagerungsschwindel  3/5


----------



## Manowar (27. August 2012)

Konov schrieb:


> Schon richtig ^^
> Ich denk drüber nach... wie gesagt, wenn du es vorher nie gemacht hast muss es ja erstmal irgendwoher kommen.



Ganz ehrlich? Ich hab das das erste mal mit 6 Jahren gemacht, also sollte man schwer davon ausgehen, dass du es schon schaffen wirst


----------



## Konov (27. August 2012)

Manowar schrieb:


> Ganz ehrlich? Ich hab das das erste mal mit 6 Jahren gemacht, also sollte man schwer davon ausgehen, dass du es schon schaffen wirst



Wieso?
Was weiß ich was irgendwer vor 6 Jahren oder vor 1000 Jahren gemacht hat? Und was hat das mit mir zutun? 

Abgesehen davon hab ich mir jetzt Flickzeug gekauft und werds selbst versuchen.


----------



## Manowar (27. August 2012)

Wenn ein 6-Jähriger das schafft, sollte es ein erwachsener Mann wohl geschafft bekommen?


----------



## H2OTest (27. August 2012)

Konov schrieb:


> Abgesehen davon hab ich mir jetzt Flickzeug gekauft und werds selbst versuchen.



*Riesige Explosion*. Student stirbt bei dem Versuch sein Reifen zu flicken und nimmt einen ganzen Wohnblock mit in den Tod.


----------



## Aun (27. August 2012)

H2OTest schrieb:


> *Riesige Explosion*. Student stirbt bei dem Versuch sein Reifen zu flicken und nimmt einen ganzen Wohnblock mit in den Tod.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Konov (27. August 2012)

Manowar schrieb:


> Wenn ein 6-Jähriger das schafft, sollte es ein erwachsener Mann wohl geschafft bekommen?



Sowas hohles hab ich noch nie gelesen... ich geh auch gar net mehr drauf ein, ist mir echt zu dumm ^^

Über H20s Explosion kann ich wenigstens lachen, denn die gibts bestimmt


----------



## Manowar (27. August 2012)

Konov schrieb:


> Sowas hohles hab ich noch nie gelesen... ich geh auch gar net mehr drauf ein, ist mir echt zu dumm ^^



Ich kann dein Problem gerade echt nicht verstehen? Und ich glaube auch kein anderer hier..



Die einzige Aussage dahinter:
Einfach mal machen, es ist kein Hexenwerk.

Also mal wieder locker durch die Hose atmen und nicht rumspinnen O_o


----------



## Ogil (27. August 2012)

Wenn es knallt, haben sie Deine Reifen mit Wasserstoff gefuellt, um das Bike leichter erscheinen zu lassen! Wenn Du dann noch vorn einen Transport-Korb anbaust werden wir Dich schon bald mit einem Ausserirdischen ueber den Wald fliegen sehen...


----------



## Legendary (27. August 2012)

Mano, dein Titel passt heute wieder echt gut.


----------



## Manowar (27. August 2012)

AÖ-Ravenation schrieb:


> Mano, dein Titel passt heute wieder echt gut.



Na mal ernsthaft.. hast du auch nicht gerafft, worauf ich hinaus wollte?
Oder haben wir einfach mal wieder einen Fall von sandiger Vagina?


----------



## Legendary (27. August 2012)

Doch, das hatte ich verstanden, keine Angst.


----------



## heinzelmännchen (27. August 2012)

Trolle im Kondolenz-Thread


----------



## Konov (27. August 2012)

Manowar schrieb:


> Ich kann dein Problem gerade echt nicht verstehen? Und ich glaube auch kein anderer hier..
> 
> Die einzige Aussage dahinter:
> Einfach mal machen, es ist kein Hexenwerk.
> ...



Es ging mir mehr um deine Kommentare... Leute die sich nicht vorstellen können, dass nicht jeder immer schon alles konnte, was man selbst vielleicht irgendwann mal gelernt hat.
Ich reg mich doch auch nicht auf dass du mit 6 Jahren noch keine 4 Fremsprachen sprechen konntest, oder?

Du hast einfach manchmal so ne Art, alles mögliche vorauszusetzen... ich rege einfach mal an, in Zukunft mehr darüber nachzudenken bevor man sowas schreibt.
Das hilft ungemein dabei, verstanden zu werden.

Und ich will dir nicht mal Boshaftigkeit unterstellen. 


Und mit dem Hexenwerk hast du Recht.
Gutes Beispiel wäre auch das PC Zusammenbauen. Ständig liest man noch von Leuten die sich sowas niemals trauen würde. Als ich es das erste Mal selbst gemacht hab, dachte ich auch "hätte schlimmer sein können". 


@Heinzelmännchen

Darüber hab ich mich auch etwas gewundert


----------



## Magogan (27. August 2012)

Argh, die von Tele Columbus sind echt blöd ... die schreiben in die AGB, dass die Entstörung während der Regelentstörzeit erfolgt und dass diese in der Preisliste steht. In der Preisliste steht aber keine Regelentstörzeit.


----------



## Mirmamirmo (27. August 2012)

Das ich GW2 per DVD installiert habe und es dennoch zig GB noch downloaden muss 

3/5


----------



## Olliruh (27. August 2012)

franzosen 100/5


----------



## Aun (27. August 2012)

Olliruh schrieb:


> franzosen 100/5



niemand mag franzosen


----------



## Aun (27. August 2012)

das benji sich über gespoilerte fotos aufregt.ich pack doch nischt in den spoiler(nächstes mal warscheinlich in 100 spoiler...)
jung werd mal erwachsen und lern mal über/um die umstände nach.....
usa, uk, sogar frankreich und polen biegen mit solchen bildern herum. und du machst hier so nen aufstand?
auf euch ziel:


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Konov (28. August 2012)

Frauen sind alle gleich! 5/5


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (28. August 2012)

Gestern Matinee in unserem Kaff, ich war voll wie ne Haubitze und Schule war heute die Hölle 5/5


----------



## zoizz (28. August 2012)

kann man Schule nicht unter Alkohol am besten ertragen?

Letzt Woche Urlaub angebrochen 3/5 - dann neuer Job


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (28. August 2012)

Nicht wenn man das Gefühl hat das einem eine heiße Kugel aus Blei im Magen hängt


----------



## Slayed (28. August 2012)

Gestern Guild Wars 2 Geupdatet warns 68k Dateien, wollte ich heute weiter Patchen, warens aufeinma 218k.... 4/5

Ich liebs ja wenn man en Spiel kauft und erstmal Patchen darf...


----------



## Konov (28. August 2012)

zoizz schrieb:


> kann man Schule nicht unter Alkohol am besten ertragen?



Unterm Strich würde ich sagen, JA

Ich hab jedenfalls schon unter Alkohol Einfluss und Einfluss diverser anderer Substanzen im Unterricht gesessen und außer dass man sich einmal mehr mit einer Lehrkraft anlegt, passiert nix negatives

PS: Und mein Abi hab ich auch gemacht


----------



## Legendary (28. August 2012)

Olliruh schrieb:


> franzosen 100/5



Kann ich so unterstreichen, habe in den letzten Tagen auf Ausflügen echt wilde Leute gesehen, die scheißen sich in einem fremden Land ja mal echt gar nix.


Heute hab ich mich aber eher über die Italiener im Zoo Hellabrunn in München aufgeregt.


----------



## Reflox (28. August 2012)

Wollte ner Freundin nen gefallen tun und ihr nen PC schenken da sie noch zur Schule geht und sie keinen bekommt. Jetzt nach ner Woche nachdem ich ihr gesagt habe er sei fertig, sagt sie ab. Sie bekomme einen auf ihre Konf. Sie brauche ihn also nichtmehr. SEH ICH SO AUS ALS OB ICH GELD SCHEI**E ODER WAS? 5/5


----------



## Konov (28. August 2012)

Reflox schrieb:


> Wollte ner Freundin nen gefallen tun und ihr nen PC schenken da sie noch zur Schule geht und sie keinen bekommt. Jetzt nach ner Woche nachdem ich ihr gesagt habe er sei fertig, sagt sie ab. Sie bekomme einen auf ihre Konf. Sie brauche ihn also nichtmehr. SEH ICH SO AUS ALS OB ICH GELD SCHEI**E ODER WAS? 5/5



Mal eben einer Freundin nen PC schenken für XXX Hundert Euro ist aber sehr wohlwollend ^^


----------



## Y S L (28. August 2012)

Konov schrieb:


> Mal eben einer Freundin nen PC schenken für XXX Hundert Euro ist aber sehr wohlwollend ^^



haha XXX, vielleicht erwartet er sich ja irgendwie sowas


----------



## Sh1k4ri (28. August 2012)

schenk ihr schmuck, bitchez love that ...


----------



## Olliruh (28. August 2012)

YSL dein avatar wat de fak


----------



## Y S L (28. August 2012)

Frankreich, das kennst du vielleicht nicht


----------



## Olliruh (28. August 2012)

Y schrieb:


> Frankreich, das kennst du vielleicht nicht



Leider schon


----------



## Legendary (28. August 2012)

Y schrieb:


> Frankreich, das kennst du vielleicht nicht


Haha schlecht, jetzt wo im Moment so viele Frankreichhasser im Thread sind sowieso.


----------



## Olliruh (28. August 2012)

Ich hasse Frankreich nicht sondern lediglich Franzosen


----------



## eMJay (28. August 2012)

Die haben in der Regel was gegen Deutschland....


----------



## Aun (28. August 2012)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Ich hasse Frankreich nicht sondern lediglich Franzosen



this


----------



## Reflox (28. August 2012)

Konov schrieb:


> Mal eben einer Freundin nen PC schenken für XXX Hundert Euro ist aber sehr wohlwollend ^^



Der PC war gratis, aber Windows und die neue GraKa nicht.

Ich hasse Frankreich und ünserö Schnöckönfrssöndö Nachbörn.


----------



## Legendary (28. August 2012)

Reflox schrieb:


> ...ünserö Schnöckönfrssöndö Nachbörn.



Das klingt eher wie ein Österreicher mit Gehirntumor.


----------



## Aun (28. August 2012)

wobei ich sagen muss, das schnecke und vorallem froschschenkel recht lecker sind. man muss eben mal alles probiert haben


----------



## Ogil (28. August 2012)

Essen in Frankreich ist ohnehin lecker. Hab letztes Jahr eine Schulung in einer recht grossen Firma in Paris gemacht - und wenn man sich in der Gourmet-Betriebskantine sein Steak nach Wahl braten lassen kann dann macht das schon was her...

PS: Aufregen tut mich, dass ich die naechsten 2 Wochen mehr oder weniger nur auf Achse bin und somit (a) nicht bei Frauchen daheim bin und (b) garnicht zum GW2-Zocken komme: NeedUrlaub/5


----------



## Aun (28. August 2012)

die sucht ist stark in dir genosse ogil.
naja mich regt immo auf, das madame mal wieder auf tour will..... die war am we sooo derbe raus, da stand sogar ihr vadder ( ursprung für das gehabe ) so da:


----------



## Davatar (29. August 2012)

Ogil schrieb:


> Essen in Frankreich ist ohnehin lecker. Hab letztes Jahr eine Schulung in einer recht grossen Firma in Paris gemacht - und wenn man sich in der Gourmet-Betriebskantine sein Steak nach Wahl braten lassen kann dann macht das schon was her...


Naja ausser dass in Frankreich egal wie stark gebraten man das Fleisch bestellt, es immernoch völlig roh ist und Blut raustropft...


----------



## Adagio (29. August 2012)

unfähige Kollegen auf der Arbeit 5,1 / 5 

Heute (29.08) ruft ein Kunde an, ob ich ihm schon Ergebnisse übermitteln kann. Ich suche seinen Auftrag (eingegangen 27.08) mit der Notiz "Bitte bis zum 28.08", der Auftrag versauert seit 2 Tagen auf ihrem Tisch.

Sie muss sich Material herrausnehmen und ich mach ihn fertig, ihr ist es egal ob der einen oder zwei Tage auf ihrem Tisch liegt , die Leute rufen MICH ja an und heulen rum das es nicht schnell genug geht. 

Und wenn ich sie drauf anspreche , lässt sie die "Ich-mach-das-schon-10-Jahre-länger-als-du-Jungchen" Nummer raushängen , das ich ihr ins Gesicht schlagen möchte.

FFFFFFUUUUUUUUU


----------



## Davatar (29. August 2012)

ÖV: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

/5


----------



## HitotsuSatori (29. August 2012)

Laut Arsenal fehlen mir 90 Erfolgspunkte. Wozu sammelt man die überhaupt, wenn sie dann doch einfach gelöscht werden? -.- 10/5


----------



## Davatar (29. August 2012)

HitotsuSatori schrieb:


> Laut Arsenal fehlen mir 90 Erfolgspunkte. Wozu sammelt man die überhaupt, wenn sie dann doch einfach gelöscht werden? -.- 10/5


Korrigiert.


----------



## eMJay (29. August 2012)

Adagio schrieb:


> unfähige Kollegen auf der Arbeit 5,1 / 5
> 
> Heute (29.08) ruft ein Kunde an, ob ich ihm schon Ergebnisse übermitteln kann. Ich suche seinen Auftrag (eingegangen 27.08) mit der Notiz "Bitte bis zum 28.08", der Auftrag versauert seit 2 Tagen auf ihrem Tisch.
> 
> ...



Das ist doch normal zustand


----------



## Aun (29. August 2012)

diese blöden wespen. schaffen es durch ein angeklapptes fenster, aber nicht aus einem voll geöffnetem. 
offizieller score: 2 tote wespen und eine, die es ausm fenster geschafft hat...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Y S L (29. August 2012)

Davatar schrieb:


> Naja ausser dass in Frankreich egal wie stark gebraten man das Fleisch bestellt, es immernoch völlig roh ist und Blut raustropft...



Man munkelt, dass sie Ahnung haben wie man Fleisch isst..


----------



## H2OTest (29. August 2012)

Das so wenig geht 3/5


----------



## Y S L (29. August 2012)

5/5 Dass der Tag nur 24h Stunden, man könnte soooooviel noch machen 

Übrigens, ich stell mich jetzt in die Küche und brat mir ein Steak schön blutig.. bis später


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (29. August 2012)

Rasenmähen...aber ich würd doch viel lieber zocken  3/5


----------



## Davatar (29. August 2012)

Y schrieb:


> Übrigens, ich stell mich jetzt in die Küche und brat mir ein Steak schön blutig.. bis später


Isses doch einfach roh, erspart Dir ne Menge Arbeit und das Resultat ist das selbe


----------



## eMJay (29. August 2012)

8,5 Stunden Arbeit 2/5


----------



## Y S L (29. August 2012)

Davatar schrieb:


> Isses doch einfach roh, erspart Dir ne Menge Arbeit und das Resultat ist das selbe



Du wirst es nicht glauben, aber angebraten schmeckt das Ding um einiges besser als wenn du dir die Kuh einfach so reinziehst.


----------



## Alux (29. August 2012)

Da lässt man WoW das komische Reinigungsding da machen und was passiert, schon findet der Virenscanner einen Trojaner kaum das das Teil läuft, neutralisieren und lassen und dann PC neustarten....blöd nur das der PC weder auf Herunterfahren noch auf Neu starten reagiert -.-   5/5


----------



## Perkone (29. August 2012)

Guild wars 2 heute in Firma runtergeladen auf ext. Festplatte weil zuhause ewig braucht.... Und besagte Festplatte in Firma vergessen 4/5  FUUUUU!


----------



## eMJay (29. August 2012)

darf ich nun lachen?


----------



## Perkone (29. August 2012)

You have my permission....


----------



## eMJay (29. August 2012)

haha


----------



## M1ghtymage (30. August 2012)

LoL Team ranked 5er. Wie dominieren die Gegner völlig nach 1 Std Spiel und finishen gerade alle inhibitor nachdem wir Baron buff geholt haben -> Unity Media kackt ab, 3 disconnects im team -> verloren.


----------



## Davatar (30. August 2012)

Berechtigungsprobleme: Amoklauf/5

BESCHI**NER ELENDER OBER RIESEN SCHEI** NOCHMAL!!!! In jeder IT-Abteilung ists immer das selbe, egal wo man arbeitet, man bekommt nie die Rechte die man braucht, das kotzt mich so elend an, ich schmeiss hier gleich nen Bildschirm aus dem Fenster echt...        


Wenn ich beschi**en nochmal nen Admin-Account verwendet, der extra dafür eingerichtet wurde, dass ich ADMINISTRIEREN kann, dann will ich damit auch die ADMINISTRATOR-RECHTE haben und alles können, wofür der Admin-Account gedacht ist. ç*%&()ç(&(*ç)&/ç*&()ç*/&)(ç*/&)ç*&/ç*()&/ç*)(&/ç*() nochmal!

Aber das ist ja noch nicht alles, neeeeeein. Eigentlich müsste ich ja meine Software testen, auf die der Kunde seit heute Morgen wartet, nur kann ich das ja nicht tun, weil meinem Benutzer-Account die Rechte fehlen. Also nehme ich den Admin-Account, aber der ist in der falschen Domäne. Also connecte ich auf nen Server in der richtigen Domäne mit dem entsprechenden Admin-Account. Natürlich gibts dort kein Studio zum debuggen...also connecte ich auf nen andern Server. Dort gibts zwar ein Studio, aber keinen SQL Server. Also connecte ich auf nen weiteren Server. Dort gibts zwar ein Studio und nen SQL Server, aber der Server läuft grad in ner Testphase und darf nicht verändert werden. WIE SOLL MAN SO ARBEITEN KÖNNEN??????


Ich mein ich bin eigentlich ein extrem ruhiger Mensch und das letzte Mal, dass ich nen Wutanfall hatte dürfte wohl schon 8 Jahre her sein, aber wenns so weiter geht kommt der bald -.-


----------



## geniushendrix (30. August 2012)

Dass es gerade so heiss bei mir ist und ichs Fenster nicht aufmachen kann weil draußen ne laute Baustelle ist!


----------



## eMJay (30. August 2012)

Perkone schrieb:


> Guild wars 2 heute in Firma runtergeladen auf ext. Festplatte weil zuhause ewig braucht.... Und besagte Festplatte in Firma vergessen 4/5 FUUUUU!





eMJay schrieb:


> darf ich nun lachen?





Perkone schrieb:


> You have my permission....





eMJay schrieb:


> haha



Gestern noch gelacht... und heute muss ich feststellen dass ich vergessen hab zu hause mein Addons zu aktualisieren und mit EDGE dauert es Jahre bis ich die gezogen hab.

3/5


----------



## HitotsuSatori (31. August 2012)

Meine Mutter! Ich muss dringend nochmal zur Uni-Bibliothek und die mosert die ganze Zeit nur rum, weil sie ja dann zweimal mit dem Hund raus muss (wir wechseln uns sonst ab). Und ich muss trotz enormen Zeitmangel noch zum Tierarzt, weil der Hund seine Tabletten braucht... blablabla. Dass ich dabei noch eben ne Hausarbeit schreiben muss, interessiert die gar nicht. 100/5


----------



## Alux (31. August 2012)

HitotsuSatori schrieb:


> Meine Mutter! Ich muss dringend nochmal zur Uni-Bibliothek und die mosert die ganze Zeit nur rum, weil sie ja dann zweimal mit dem Hund raus muss (wir wechseln uns sonst ab). Und ich muss trotz enormen Zeitmangel noch zum Tierarzt, weil der Hund seine Tabletten braucht... blablabla. Dass ich dabei noch eben ne Hausarbeit schreiben muss, interessiert die gar nicht. 100/5



Dafuq is ihr einfach egal ob du Zeit hast für deine Ausbildung oder wie?


@Topic: Das meine FPS in Wow während ich nur vor OG rumlunger zwischen 10-70 dauernd auf und ab schwankt 3/5


----------



## Selor Kiith (31. August 2012)

Das es kein Spiel gibt, das im groben eine Mischung aus Civilization und Total War ist, mit der Größe von Armada 2526 und einer bisher unerreichten Komplexität (und nein... viele Technologien an einem Bindfaden abarbeiten ist NICHT Komplex) sowie einem Diplomatiesystem, das diesen Namen auch verdient und einer KI die in der Tat halbwegs Intelligent ist...

5/5


----------



## LarsW (31. August 2012)

Freitag Mittag zu erfahren,dass man seinen Feierabend um drei Stunden verschieben darf (und der bedingt durch Nebenjob um 24:00Uhr fortgeführt wird.).
12 Stunden Arbeitstag- WHOOP,WHOOP! 5/5


----------



## Davatar (4. September 2012)

Dass ich gestern, nachdem ich ne Stunde lang ein Release auf nem Server aufgespielt hatte, das vier Stunden später nochmal tun musste, weil der Server gewartet wurde, man mich aber nicht informiert hat...und dass ich heute um halb 6 ne E-Mail erhalten habe, dass sie immernoch am rumbasteln sind und ich den Release heute nochmals aufspielen werden muss x_x	1/5
Warum nur 1/5? Irgendwie bin ich heute so unglaublich gut gelaunt, dass mich das gar nicht so richtig stört


----------



## Saji (4. September 2012)

Der neue BF3 Patch. Was zum Teufel macht DICE da eigentlich? Dürfen Praktikanten schon Patches schreiben oder was... 6/5


----------



## Doofkatze (5. September 2012)

Die Rentendiskussion.

Bei anderen Ländern ist es so einfach. Eine niedrige staatliche Grundrente (etwa Hartz 4 Niveau), eine alltägliche Aufstockrente, eine private Altersvorsorge oben drauf.

Gezwungen wird man nur auf die Grundrente, der Rest ist freiwillig, allerdings hat jeder diese Art Aufstockrente, Besserverdiener helfen dann nochmal mit einer privaten Altersvorsorge aus, um so auf eine hohe Rente zu kommen. So bekommt jeder, was er tatsächlich verdient. Das System stammt meines Wissens aus Dänemark und funktioniert wunderbar.


Das Schweizer Rentensystem ist fair. Da JEDER, ausnahmslos JEDER in die Rentenversicherung mit JEDEM Gehalt gezwungen wird, egal ob nichtselbstständig oder selbstständig, sind die Rentenkassen dauervoll. Da es keine Beitragsbemessungsgrenze gibt, reicht ein kleiner Prozentsatz von ... 7? Prozent vom Gehalt aus, um die Renten noch über Generationen oben zu  halten.

Und bei uns? Mit einem Gehalt von 2200 €, also eigentlich einem guten Durchschnitt, landet man auch nach 40 Jahren in der Altersarmut, trotz 19,6 bzw. 19,0 (ab 2013) Prozent.


Wir haben doch 2 Möglichkeiten: Entweder wir verbessern die Kinderfreundlichkeit und jeder zeugt 5 Blagen, ODER aber wir schreiben endlich vernünftig von anderen Ländern ab. Eine Mittellösung wäre beispielsweise der Zwang in die gesetzliche Rentenversicherung für alle oder aber die Erhöhung bis der Wegfall der Beitragsbemessungsgrenze. Kann doch nicht sein, das jemand, der mehr verdient, von der SOZIALversicherung freigesprochen wird...


----------



## Alux (5. September 2012)

neuen Stundeplan gesehen 5/5

Der alte war schon dezent blöd gelegt aber der neue -.-


----------



## xynlovesit (5. September 2012)

Den Sender VOX, also manchmal muss man sich schon selbst fragen, ob die einen fuer Doof verkaufen?


Vorne Weg schaue ich immer am Sonntag, bevor Automobil kommt, die Autobahn Polizei, von daher kennt man die Personen ganz gut da. Dann vor paar Tagen auf VOX lief diese Polizei Sendungen ueber das Einsatzkommnado mit der Rockerbande da, also ... wenn man gesehen hat wie die vorbereitet waren, da fass ich mir nur an den Kopf.. wie auch immer,

nur das lustige ist, der Einsatzleiter war einer von der Autobahnpolizei.. ahja, gut.. man kann denken er hat den Job gewechselt.

Nach der Sendung kam dann die SEK Sendung mit den 2 Maennern da im Wald, wer ist der Leiter vom Team? Natuerlich.. auch wieder einer von der Autobahnpolizei, als dann auch sein Name eingeblendet worden ist, stand da: Schon seit 18 Jahren im SEK.



Also ich weiss nicht wie das funktioniert bei der Polizei, dass man sagt, ach heute gehe ich mal zur Autobahnpolizei, morgen bin ich mal der Leiter vom SEK, am naechsten Tag dann arbeite im Buero.


Wollen die einen heuzutage im Fernsehen nur verarschen oder was? So eine gestellte Scheisse... 


5/5 >.<


----------



## Alux (5. September 2012)

Naja Vox geht eh noch gibt auch immer BBC Dokus und son Zeug, wenn wir schon über gestellte Scheiße reden, dann bitte RTL


----------



## tonygt (5. September 2012)

Die Erkenntnis kam aber spät xynlovesit, wer den Privaten Sendern heutzutage auch nur ein Wörtchen glaubt hat schon verloren die erzählen nur erfundene Sachen egal ob Dokus Reality Shows oder Nachrichten.


----------



## Alux (5. September 2012)

tonygt schrieb:


> Die Erkenntnis kam aber spät xynlovesit, wer den Privaten Sendern heutzutage auch nur ein Wörtchen glaubt hat schon verloren die erzählen nur erfundene Sachen egal ob Dokus Reality Shows oder Nachrichten.



Also sind alle BBC Dokus nur Lügen? Wusste sicher net jeder. 

Wusste auch net das alle österreichischen Nachrichten die von den Privatsendern ausgestrahlt werden erfunden sind obwohl es darin um exakt das gleiche geht wie bei den gedruckten Nachrichten, muss wohl eine Verschwörung sein und alle in Österreich erhältlichen Nachrichten sind einheitlich gefälscht!!


----------



## Reflox (5. September 2012)

Alux schrieb:


> Also sind alle BBC Dokus nur Lügen? Wusste sicher net jeder.
> 
> Wusste auch net das alle österreichischen Nachrichten die von den Privatsendern ausgestrahlt werden erfunden sind obwohl es darin um exakt das gleiche geht wie bei den gedruckten Nachrichten, muss wohl eine Verschwörung sein und alle in Österreich erhältlichen Nachrichten sind einheitlich gefälscht!!



Tut mir leid dir das sagen zu müssen, aber Österreich ist weder die mächtigste Nation der Welt, noch hat sie alle Olymiamedallien geholt 

Irgendwie alles 2/5
Gerade was am bein gespürt und dann hat es angefangen zu jucken. 5 Sekunden später schwirrt eine Mücke vorbei. ICH HASSE MÜCKENSTICHE! 5/5


----------



## Alux (5. September 2012)

Reflox schrieb:


> Tut mir leid dir das sagen zu müssen, aber Österreich ist weder die mächtigste Nation der Welt, noch hat sie alle Olymiamedallien geholt
> 
> Irgendwie alles 2/5
> Gerade was am bein gespürt und dann hat es angefangen zu jucken. 5 Sekunden später schwirrt eine Mücke vorbei. ICH HASSE MÜCKENSTICHE! 5/5



Und das hat was mit den Nachrichten zu tun?


----------



## Reflox (5. September 2012)

Alux schrieb:


> Und das hat was mit den Nachrichten zu tun?
> 
> 
> > muss wohl eine Verschwörung sein und alle in Österreich erhältlichen Nachrichten sind einheitlich gefälscht!!





Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Reicht das?


----------



## HitotsuSatori (5. September 2012)

Dieser ständige Abkürzungswahn in diversen Foren oder Guides. Können die Leute nicht einfach die Wörter ganz ausschreiben oder wenigstens einheitlich entweder deutsche oder englische Abkürzungen verwenden? Es nervt! 100/5


----------



## eMJay (7. September 2012)

Kollegen die zu faul sind zwei Schalter umzulegen wenn sie Heim gehen uns statt dessen einfach mal den Hauptschalter bei voller fahrt umlegen. 5/5

zu vergleichen mit:
Mach mal TV und so aus...... geht zum Sicherungskasten und macht die Sicherung aus.


----------



## Magogan (7. September 2012)

Meine Bestellung bei Amazon wurde am 5.9. versandt und der Sendunsstatus ist laut DHL-Sendungsverfolgung seitdem:



> Die Auftragsdaten zu dieser Sendung wurden vom Absender elektronisch an DHL übermittelt.



Laut Amazon kommt der Artikel am 11. September bei mir an - wahrscheinlich per Flugzeug direkt ins Haus (oh, böser Witz). Das erinnert mich übrigens an diesen Werbespot:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6nQkhjfnpC8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Wieso dauert das so lange? 5/5

Naja, wenigstens bekomme ich einen Monat gratis Amazon-Prime-Mitgliedschaft, weil es ja trotz Premiumversand so lange dauert.

Wenn das so weitergeht, muss ich nie für Amazon Prime zahlen (das erste Jahr ist für Studenten ja kostenlos und es wurde jetzt schon um 1 Monat verlängert - und so lange bin ich noch nicht Prime-Kunde).


----------



## BoP78 (7. September 2012)

Die Benutzung des Wortes "Burzeltag" statt "Geburtstag".
Ich denk mir dann immer ich bin im Kindergarten oder im Arbeitskreis Legasthenie.


----------



## HitotsuSatori (7. September 2012)

BoP78 schrieb:


> Die Benutzung des Wortes "Burzeltag" statt "Geburtstag".
> Ich denk mir dann immer ich bin im Kindergarten oder im Arbeitskreis Legasthenie.



Ja, das regt mich auch auf.


----------



## Legendary (7. September 2012)

Typisch Deutsch.


----------



## Reflox (7. September 2012)

Wenn ihr sonst keine Sorgen habt 

Leute die auf wichtige sms nicht zurückschreiben, weil sie angeblich keine Zeit haben. Aber morgens um 4 anrufen und fragen "Hey was machst du gerade?" 1/5 ^^


----------



## Rifter (7. September 2012)

Soll meine praktische Fahr-Prüfung an nem Berufsschultag machen.
5/5

Mal schaun wie ich das regel... ob mein Arz da mitmacht?!

Ansonsten muss die Prüfung verschoben werden, dafür nochmal 5/5.


----------



## eMJay (7. September 2012)

Kannst dich doch freistellen für die Zeit.

Bei mir vor 10 Jahren war das noch kein Problem.


----------



## Rifter (7. September 2012)

Ja mal schau was geht... der Fahlehrer hat mir das auch erst heute offeriert. Und erst Mittwoch komm ich in die Berufsschule.

----------

Achja was ich mal schon lang hier posten wollt ist:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=WJFmuSt71eU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Ab der 7s bis zur 11s (Kerners "Meinung" zur Meinung)... n anderes Video gabs net. War wohl jemand fleißig am löschen?! 5/5
Seit diser Werbung verurteile ich diese Schundblatt aufs tiefste. (hab die Bildzeitung davor auch nicht gelesen aber hab niemanden verurteilt der dies tat)


----------



## win3ermute (8. September 2012)

Durchlaufende Klospülung wegen abgebrochener Plastikhalterung 1/5

Warum nur 1? Weil ich ein verfickter McGuyver bin und mit einer Lüsterklemme, einem Stück Kabel und einem Schraubenzieher so gut wie alles reparieren kann \o/


----------



## Ogil (8. September 2012)

win3ermute schrieb:


> Warum nur 1? Weil ich ein verfickter McGuyver bin und mit einer Lüsterklemme, einem Stück Kabel und einem Schraubenzieher so gut wie alles reparieren kann \o/


Noch etwas Kaugummi-Papier und dem naechsten Klogaenger fliegt der Arsch weg...

BTT: Fucking 60-Stunden-Woche. 3/5 weil nun Wochenende.


----------



## win3ermute (8. September 2012)

Ogil schrieb:


> Noch etwas Kaugummi-Papier und dem naechsten Klogaenger fliegt der Arsch weg...



Mein Freundeskreis ist eh zu groß (fuckin' freak-magnet). Ich geb' ja zu, die automatische Arsch-Waschanlage hätte nu nicht sein müssen... dafür habe ich sprichwörtlich den "Klo-Einspritzer" erfunden (Spülung war gestern)!

Und komm wieder in die verdammte Ecke! Ich habe ausgemistet!


----------



## Olliruh (8. September 2012)

Am letzten Abend ist mein Handy in den Pool gefallen (obwohl wir nackt schwimmen waren) ?! 
Immer noch keine Ahnung wie das passieren konnte  
3/5


----------



## Alux (8. September 2012)

Kann mich kaum rühren 5/5

Bin heute halbnackt bei nem Kumpel in der Badewanne munter geworden und in so ner komischen Position drin gelegen das alles schmerzt, ihn hab ich im Treppenhaus gefunden und den 3. haben wir am Balkon gefunden wo er mit einer Blume geschmust hat...zumindest bevor er eingepennt ist, aber hey, DIE Nacht wars wert


----------



## win3ermute (8. September 2012)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Am letzten Abend ist mein Handy in den Pool gefallen (obwohl wir nackt schwimmen waren) ?!





Alux schrieb:


> Bin heute halbnackt bei nem Kumpel in der Badewanne munter geworden und in so ner komischen Position drin gelegen das alles schmerzt, ihn hab ich im Treppenhaus gefunden und den 3. haben wir am Balkon gefunden wo er mit einer Blume geschmust hat...



Und da predige ich seit Jahrzehnten... seht ihr, genau so sollten Wochenenden aussehen - bis ins hohe Alter! 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Sollte ich mich jemals über exzessives Feiern der "Jugend" bzw. "groben Unfug währenddessen" aufregen - erschießt mich einfach... oder führt mich zu einer Parkbank, wo ich Tauben anmeckern kann...


----------



## Olliruh (8. September 2012)

Unsere Klassenfahrt war aber schon nicht mehr witzig (ok eigentlich schon aber) 
Von 5 Tagen sind nur noch Bruchstücke der Abende übrig. Zb wie ich meinem Ex Latein Lehrer den Trichter mit Bier fülle & ihm beim späteren trichtern anfeuere oder das lustige "Wer kann 1 Flasche Wein durch die Vuvuzela exen"-Trinkspiel. Und wer meint das die Schüler auf solche Ideen kommen hat weit gefehlt 
Die Schlauch-Trichter Kombination ist Leihgabe meines alten Physiklehrers


----------



## win3ermute (8. September 2012)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Unsere Klassenfahrt war aber schon nicht mehr witzig (ok eigentlich schon aber)



Ich erinnere mich flüchtig *krächzende Stimme aufgrund des hohen Alters*

Keller in Scharbeutz; durchgelegende Betten - und keinerlei Schlösser vor den Fenstern. Jede Nacht gefeiert (erste Nacht noch *live on tape*, weil so eine Sau einfach meinte, den "Record"-Knopf des Ghettoblasters zu drücken - was eine geile Erinnerung; zumal einer von den Jungs nach einer Saufnacht inklusive mir Jahre später dank einem Defekt in seiner Stereo-Anlage schlafend abgefackelt ist. Meine Verstärker-Elektronik ist dennoch oftmals tagelang an). 

Jede Nacht war unser damaliger Sport-/Deutschlehrer mit dabei; jede Nacht haben wir entweder Bier von ihm geklaut oder er von uns. Hat uns höchstens daran gehindert, noch mehr hochprozentiges Zeug einzuwerfen; hatte nie was dagegen, daß unser Zimmer auch bevölkert von Mädels war bzw. wir durch das Fenster in den anderen Trakt abhauten. Geilste Klassenfahrt überhaupt - und mit dem mittlerweile "strafversetztem" Lehrer habe ich heute noch Kontakt! Coole Sau; auch mit über 60!


----------



## Combust90 (8. September 2012)

Das die Leute bei Steam Greenlight scheinbar nur die "gehypten" Games bewerten. Es gibt so viele andere Projekte, die auch interessant sind. Finde es irgendwie schade.


----------



## Schallf (8. September 2012)

Das der neue Azubi nach der ersten Woche schon nicht mehr kommt ohne ein Wort zu sagen. Erst nach einem Anruf bekommt man gesagt "hab halt keinen Bock mehr". Hat aber vorher noch ein probepraktikum gemacht um überhaupt zu schauen ob ihm der Beruf zusagt. 

Jetzt muss der von der Berufsschule abgemeldet werden und bei der Handwerkskammer. Kostet nur Zeit und Geld. Kann verstehen wenn Betriebe nicht mehr ausbilden wollen. 

5/5


----------



## kaepteniglo (8. September 2012)

Die Preise auf dem Streetlife Festival hier in München.

4€ für eine Bratwurst in der Semmel oder 5€ für einen Döner?

Naja, 3/5, da man ja nicht gezwungen wird, was zu kaufen.


----------



## Reflox (9. September 2012)

Combust90 schrieb:


> Das die Leute bei Steam Greenlight scheinbar nur die "gehypten" Games bewerten. Es gibt so viele andere Projekte, die auch interessant sind. Finde es irgendwie schade.



Ich finde das System sowieso seltsam. Spiele werden bewertet, fallen dann irgendwo ins nirgendwo und ab dann bleiben sie mit ihren likes einfach stehen, weil keine Sau sie findet.


----------



## Olliruh (9. September 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
3/5


----------



## Falathrim (9. September 2012)

Dass ich gestern einen KEY (nicht das Spiel, den KEY) für GW2 auf 4u2play (die immerhin Retail-Partner von ArenaNet sind) bestellt, und das Ding ist immer noch nicht da. Ich weiß, dass Wochenende ist, aber es kann doch nicht so schwer sein, einen Key zu verschicken 
OVER 9000/5


----------



## zoizz (9. September 2012)

Schallf schrieb:


> Das der neue Azubi nach der ersten Woche schon nicht mehr kommt ohne ein Wort zu sagen. Erst nach einem Anruf bekommt man gesagt "hab halt keinen Bock mehr". Hat aber vorher noch ein probepraktikum gemacht um überhaupt zu schauen ob ihm der Beruf zusagt.
> 
> Jetzt muss der von der Berufsschule abgemeldet werden und bei der Handwerkskammer. Kostet nur Zeit und Geld. Kann verstehen wenn Betriebe nicht mehr ausbilden wollen.
> 
> 5/5



Ist bei uns auch so, mit Azubis, Leiharbeitern, Praktikanten ... ich werf gern nen Schein ins Phrasenschwein, aber anscheinend ver-fault unsere Gesellschaft dank Harz4-Komplett-Sorglos Paket.
Ich versteh die Leute ja, dass man anfangs für kaum mehr Arbeitslohn nicht wirklich Bock hat, aber nach monatelanger faulenzerei kann man auch kein Akademikergehalt erwarten. 
Und so kommen sie für 3-5 tage und danach nie wieder ohne Bescheid zu sagen .... 

Personalplanung macht so keinen Spass. 3/5


----------



## Wynn (9. September 2012)

naja alg2 ist kein sorglos paket  ka was mit azubis und praktikanten ist aber es ist teilweise ein witz was die zeitarbeitsfirmen an löhne zahlen


----------



## Davatar (10. September 2012)

Windows 8: 2/5
Ich meine...wurde mal gesagt, dass die Registry bald abgeschafft würde und was machen die mit Windows 8? Na klar: Registry wird wieder so richtig wichtig und unumgänglich -.-
Dann das Design: Mit Windows 7 hatten die endlich mal ein zeitgemässes Design und jetzt dieser Metro-Quatsch, der aussieht wie von Windows 3.11...tjo wenn man sich unbedingt selbst in die Steinzeit zurückkatapultieren muss...
Plattformunabhängigkeit is gone. Tjo, das .NET-Framework sollte mal plattformunabhängige Software ermöglichen, doch was machen die mit ihrer tollen WinRT? Türlich: _"Metro apps won't run in earlier versions of Windows" _sprich nicht mal die eignen Plattformen werden unterstützt.
Warum denn nun nur 2/5? Naja, man wird sich daran gewöhnen (müssen), wie man sich bisher an allen Schund gewöhnen musste. Aber ich hoff mal, dass Windows 8 ein ähnlicher Flop wird wie Windows ME oder Windows Vista.


----------



## Legendary (10. September 2012)

Davatar schrieb:


> Windows 8: 2/5
> Ich meine...wurde mal gesagt, dass die Registry bald abgeschafft würde und was machen die mit Windows 8? Na klar: Registry wird wieder so richtig wichtig und unumgänglich -.-
> Dann das Design: Mit Windows 7 hatten die endlich mal ein zeitgemässes Design und jetzt dieser Metro-Quatsch, der aussieht wie von Windows 3.11...tjo wenn man sich unbedingt selbst in die Steinzeit zurückkatapultieren muss...
> Plattformunabhängigkeit is gone. Tjo, das .NET-Framework sollte mal plattformunabhängige Software ermöglichen, doch was machen die mit ihrer tollen WinRT? Türlich: _"Metro apps won't run in earlier versions of Windows" _sprich nicht mal die eignen Plattformen werden unterstützt.
> Warum denn nun nur 2/5? Naja, man wird sich daran gewöhnen (müssen), wie man sich bisher an allen Schund gewöhnen musste. Aber ich hoff mal, dass Windows 8 ein ähnlicher Flop wird wie Windows ME oder Windows Vista.



Du wirst in deiner Firma doch wohl nicht Windows 8 als Produktivsystem einsetzen? Dann kannste dir jetzt schon nen Kopfschuss geben wenn du dann den Kollegen Support gibst. Ich überspringe das bei uns ganz dezent, einige Clients laufen noch auf XP, die werden dann erstmal auf 7 umgestellt. Dann überall noch schön Office2010 draufbügeln und alles wird gut. 


Warum sollte übrigens die Registry abgeschafft werden? Wo sollen dann Programme ihre Einträge und Pfade reinschreiben? Klar...die Registry macht Windoof irgendwann langsam wenn sie zu voll ist aber komplett abschaffen, was gibt es dann stattdessen? Nur noch ini-Dateien?


----------



## tonygt (10. September 2012)

Beim Springen mitm Fahrrad im Wald übelstel Abflug gemacht und jetzt ist mein Linker Arm übelst geprellt Schmerz 3/5
Zum Glück nichts gebrochen und Bike auch noch heil


----------



## Sh1k4ri (10. September 2012)

Bis gestern noch 40 FPS in Guild Wars 2 gehabt, heute nach nem Patch 8. 10000000000000000000000/5. Selbst wenn ich die Grafik auf Niedrig setze, sinds nur 15 FPS


----------



## Davatar (11. September 2012)

Legendary schrieb:


> Du wirst in deiner Firma doch wohl nicht Windows 8 als Produktivsystem einsetzen? Dann kannste dir jetzt schon nen Kopfschuss geben wenn du dann den Kollegen Support gibst. Ich überspringe das bei uns ganz dezent, einige Clients laufen noch auf XP, die werden dann erstmal auf 7 umgestellt. Dann überall noch schön Office2010 draufbügeln und alles wird gut.
> 
> 
> Warum sollte übrigens die Registry abgeschafft werden? Wo sollen dann Programme ihre Einträge und Pfade reinschreiben? Klar...die Registry macht Windoof irgendwann langsam wenn sie zu voll ist aber komplett abschaffen, was gibt es dann stattdessen? Nur noch ini-Dateien?


Ich bin Software-Entwickler, daher ist die Chance relativ gross, dass ich auch Software für Windows 8 entwickeln muss. Der Kunde ist halt König...
Warum müssen die Programme ihre Einträge und Pfade überhaupt irgendwohin schreiben? Die sollen standalone in jedem beliebigen Verzeichnis laufen können, solange man ihre Dateistruktur nicht verändert. Das selbe Prinzip schaffen Java-Programme schon seit Jahren (und ich bin absolut kein Java-Fan, aber seh die vielen Vorteile durchaus). So kann man sich dann auch aufwendige Installationsprogramme sparen.


----------



## Konov (11. September 2012)

tonygt schrieb:


> Zum Glück nichts gebrochen und Bike auch noch heil



Das ist doch das wichtigste!!!


----------



## Manowar (11. September 2012)

-_-
Irgendein Volldepp, ist meinem Bruder gerade, von hinten, in die Karre gefahren.. (Stauende)
Mein Bruder ist ok, aber der A5 ist Schrott..


----------



## icepeach (11. September 2012)

Was mich so richtig aufregt?
Das ich wohl nie DAS headset finden werde, das eine das mich glücklich macht


----------



## Xidish (11. September 2012)

... daß ZAM seinem Titel alle Ehre macht ...

Er braucht keine Tools, wie Adblocker oder NoScript.
Er blockt (löscht) einfach ohne jeglichen Kommentar oder ohne jegliches Ansprechen Posts, 
die Kritik (+ Tips) beinhalten.

Ich sag nur - "getroffene Hunde bellen"


----------



## Manowar (11. September 2012)

Xidish schrieb:


> Ich sag nur - "getroffene Hunde bellen"



Admin sein ist einfach nervig. Da hat man irgendwann einfach kein Bock mehr, sich ständig äußern zu müssen.


Und mit solchen Aussagen, kann man sich auch selber treffen.
Du hast dich doch auch löschen lassen und warst dann 2 Tage später wieder da


----------



## ZAM (11. September 2012)

Ich hab nur zusammengereimten, völlig aus der Luft gegriffenen und vollkommen von der Realität entfernten Profilierungskrempel gelöscht.


----------



## Alux (11. September 2012)

Xidish schrieb:


> ... daß ZAM seinem Titel alle Ehre macht ...
> 
> Er braucht keine Tools, wie Adblocker oder NoScript.
> Er blockt (löscht) einfach ohne jeglichen Kommentar oder ohne jegliches Ansprechen Posts,
> ...



Kann mich nur Manowar anschließen, so ne Aussage kann dich leicht zum nächsten Kandidaten machen


----------



## Xidish (11. September 2012)

Manowar schrieb:


> ...
> Und mit solchen Aussagen, kann man sich auch selber treffen.
> Du hast dich doch auch löschen lassen und warst dann 2 Tage später wieder da


Hast ja Recht.
Allerdings wurde ich gelöscht - trotz einer nicht von 'nem Admin (nicht ZAM) eingehaltenen "Äußerungsfrist", die ich bekommen hatte.
Ich war noch mit Computec im Gespräch und wurde hier von nem Buffed dennoch gleich gelöscht.
Und ich meine, ich war ca nen Monat off - und meldete mich zwecks Klärung wieder an.

Na wie auch immer - empfand meinen Post nicht unbedingt löschungswürdig -
zumal Erwachsene auch in der Lage sein sollten, über unterschiedliche Meinungen reden zu können.

schönen Tag Euch noch *wiederruhigbin* *kaffeschlürf*


----------



## Legendary (11. September 2012)

Davatar schrieb:


> Ich bin Software-Entwickler, daher ist die Chance relativ gross, dass ich auch Software für Windows 8 entwickeln muss. Der Kunde ist halt König...
> Warum müssen die Programme ihre Einträge und Pfade überhaupt irgendwohin schreiben? Die sollen standalone in jedem beliebigen Verzeichnis laufen können, solange man ihre Dateistruktur nicht verändert. Das selbe Prinzip schaffen Java-Programme schon seit Jahren (und ich bin absolut kein Java-Fan, aber seh die vielen Vorteile durchaus). So kann man sich dann auch aufwendige Installationsprogramme sparen.



Naja...man sieht ja die tolle Performance von Java Applets. Ich bin kein großer Java Fan...mag lieber was kompiliertes, das ist wenigstens performant.  Aber ok...mit den Standalone Programmen hast du Recht, ich habe z.B. auch gerne Tools auf dem Stick die sich überall starten lassen.


----------



## Konov (11. September 2012)

Im Sintflutartigen Regen klitschnass geworden bis auf die Unterhose ^^ 

...aber nur 2/5 da mein Fahrrad jetzt sauber ist


----------



## Dominau (11. September 2012)

Dubstep. Ich mags nicht und es läuft überall.
5/5


----------



## Konov (11. September 2012)

Dominau schrieb:


> Dubstep. Ich mags nicht und es läuft überall.
> 5/5



dwwwwuuuääääääääoooohhhhhh zuzuzuzuzuz tschhhhhhhhh iaaaaaaaaaaaaoooooooooooo


----------



## Selor Kiith (12. September 2012)

Oh Gott... ich weiß warum die Menschheit fürn Allerwertesten ist und nicht gerettet werden kann... dabei war es so simpel, so einfach... Oh man... wir sind richtig am Arsch... 5/5


----------



## Magogan (12. September 2012)

Dass ich so viel Geld ausgeben "musste", weil ja mein alter Projektor kaputt gegangen ist und nicht viele als Ersatz in Frage kamen. Aber mein jetziger Projektor ist die 949 Euro wirklich wert. Ich hätte nur so gerne die Star Trek 1-10 Bluray Box und vielleicht auch ein bis zwei Staffeln von The Big Bang Theory gekauft, aber jetzt habe ich kein Geld mehr dafür übrig (oder zumindest nichts, was ich dafür verwenden will - das heb ich mir lieber für schlechtere Zeiten auf).

?/5 ... bin mir nicht sicher ...


----------



## Reflox (12. September 2012)

Selor schrieb:


> Oh Gott... ich weiß warum die Menschheit fürn Allerwertesten ist und nicht gerettet werden kann... dabei war es so simpel, so einfach... Oh man... wir sind richtig am Arsch... 5/5




Dude what?


----------



## Magogan (12. September 2012)

Was mich noch stört, ist, dass ich gerne durch Weltall reisen und fremde Planeten besuchen würde, das aber entweder zu lange dauert oder aber - wenn es für mich erlebbar sein soll - unmöglich ist derzeit, denn wir können weder mit Überlichtgeschwindigkeit reisen noch Menschen so in Kälteschlaf versetzen, dass sie danach auch wieder aufwachen ...

Vielleicht habe ich auch nur zu viel Star Wars geguckt ... 

Wieder ein ?/5 als Bewertung ...


----------



## Combust90 (12. September 2012)

Datenschutzheuchler

Einerseits sich darüber aufregen, dass kleine relativ ungefährliche Daten gesammelt werden, aber das Internet benutzen. Datenschutz ist was tolles und wichtig, aber bei einigen habe ich das Gefühl das sie denken, sie würden bei jeder kleinsten Info sofort ausspioniert werden.


----------



## Saji (12. September 2012)

Magogan schrieb:


> Was mich noch stört, ist, dass ich gerne durch Weltall reisen und fremde Planeten besuchen würde, das aber entweder zu lange dauert oder aber - wenn es für mich erlebbar sein soll - unmöglich ist derzeit, denn wir können weder mit Überlichtgeschwindigkeit reisen noch Menschen so in Kälteschlaf versetzen, dass sie danach auch wieder aufwachen ...
> 
> Vielleicht habe ich auch nur zu viel Star Wars geguckt ...
> 
> Wieder ein ?/5 als Bewertung ...



Wenn du sonst keine Sorgen hast ist die Welt doch irgendwie in Ordnung. *g*

Was mich aufregt? Öhm... öhm... ich gehe jetzt schlafen und kann dabei kein GW2 spielen! Manno! :x 0.0000000001/5


----------



## H2OTest (12. September 2012)

Konov schrieb:


> dwwwwuuuääääääääoooohhhhhh zuzuzuzuzuz tschhhhhhhhh iaaaaaaaaaaaaoooooooooooo



*bassdrop*


----------



## Olliruh (12. September 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=knk2wKFmhuI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


"Im Namen des Volkes" 
4/5


----------



## Combust90 (12. September 2012)

Eine bestimmte Nachtelfe aus dem offiziellen Forum. Rechthaberei, Arroganz, Überheblichkeit und Heuchelei in einer Person.


----------



## Fremder123 (13. September 2012)

Kollege kommt grad rein und setzt an, detailgetreu zu erläutern dass er jetzt einen abseilen geht. <.< Gott sei Dank kommt anderer Kollege dazu und ich verwickel den lautstark in ein Gespräch um das "delikate" Thema abzuwürgen. Ich bin ja nicht zimperlich, aber manche Information ist dann doch nicht unbedingt nötig. x.X


----------



## Wynn (13. September 2012)

*"Regierung beschließt, es gibt keine Altersarmut"*
http://www.n-tv.de/politik/Bei-Rente-setzt-Merkel-auf-Angriff-article7205406.html




WTF/WTF


----------



## BloodyEyeX (13. September 2012)

Mein Auto hat nen Getriebeschaden. -.- 5/5


----------



## Magogan (13. September 2012)

Fremder123 schrieb:


> Kollege kommt grad rein und setzt an, detailgetreu zu erläutern dass er jetzt einen abseilen geht. <.< Gott sei Dank kommt anderer Kollege dazu und ich verwickel den lautstark in ein Gespräch um das "delikate" Thema abzuwürgen. Ich bin ja nicht zimperlich, aber manche Information ist dann doch nicht unbedingt nötig. x.X


Was bedeutet "einen abseilen"? Arbeitest du am Berg irgendwie als Rettungsdienst für Bergsteiger?


----------



## Wynn (13. September 2012)

Magogan schrieb:


> Was bedeutet "einen abseilen"? Arbeitest du am Berg irgendwie als Rettungsdienst für Bergsteiger?



er hat einen obama ins weisse haus gebracht 


ist halt ein synonym für folgendes

http://www.sprachnudel.de/tag/kacken


----------



## iShock (13. September 2012)

origin zu blöd die altersprüfung hinzukriegen naja wayne :s 1/5


----------



## Legendary (13. September 2012)

Magogan schrieb:


> Was bedeutet "einen abseilen"? Arbeitest du am Berg irgendwie als Rettungsdienst für Bergsteiger?



Ich würd jetzt sagen zum scheißen zu blöd aber das wäre ja unverschämt.


----------



## nitg (13. September 2012)

die amex-vertreter auf manchen flughäfen


----------



## Olliruh (13. September 2012)

Magogan schrieb:


> Was bedeutet "einen abseilen"? Arbeitest du am Berg irgendwie als Rettungsdienst für Bergsteiger?



Er hat Asamoa eingewechselt


----------



## Xidish (13. September 2012)

... daß Fifa 12 das erste Fifaspiel nun ist was dank Origin nicht so recht will ... 5/5

was ich bisher getan hab:

- Origin + Fifa von DVD + Updates installiert
- nachdem es nicht startete - neue Version von Origin installiert

Auch so manche Tips im Netz haben bisher nicht geholfen. 
Wenn ich Fifa starte, kommt das Konfigurationsmenue, danach auf Klick Spielen und ich lande wieder (nach kurzem Ladeversuch) auf dem Desktop.
Wieso muß sich Origin beim Fifa-Start dazwischen schalten, wenn ich nur Fifa starten will?!


----------



## Y S L (13. September 2012)

nitg schrieb:


> die amex-vertreter auf manchen flughäfen



haha sowas gibts?? dachte die vergeben ihre karte eh nur an mich


----------



## EspCap (14. September 2012)

Herrlich, o2. Ganz tolle Idee. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Magogan (14. September 2012)

Was willst du mit einer nanoSIM-Karte?


----------



## Konov (14. September 2012)

Da steht doch dass sie die Dinger nur für Verträge anbieten... also Vertrag abschließen oder sein lassen
Wo ist jetzt das Problem? ^^


----------



## Ol@f (14. September 2012)

Magogan schrieb:


> Was willst du mit einer nanoSIM-Karte?


Braucht man u.a. für das Iphone5.

Edit. Und Verträge sind halt meistens etwas überteuert


----------



## Magogan (14. September 2012)

Wozu braucht man das iPhone 5? Es hat keine wirklich großen Neuerungen, außer dass es halt größer und leichter ist ... Und es passt nicht mehr in iPhone-Dockingstationen etc. rein ...

Achja, wieso muss ich den PC neu starten, wenn ich die neue iTunes-Version installiere? WTF?


----------



## Konov (14. September 2012)

Magogan schrieb:


> Wozu braucht man das iPhone 5? Es hat keine wirklich großen Neuerungen, außer dass es halt größer und leichter ist ... Und es passt nicht mehr in iPhone-Dockingstationen etc. rein ...



Wozu braucht man überhaupt ein Smartphone???
Es soll Leute gegeben haben, die sind Jahrtausende ohne ausgekommen ^^

Looos kauft alle das iPhone 5!!!!!!


----------



## Magogan (14. September 2012)

Ich habe zwar ein iPhone 4S, aber das iPhone 5 kann mich irgendwie nicht so überzeugen ... Abgesehen davon kann ich eh frühestens in einem Jahr ein neues bekommen vom Vertrag her ^^


----------



## Alcest (14. September 2012)

Also ich schneide mit einer Nagelschere immer die normalen Sim auf die Größe einer nanoSim...

Bisher klappte das immer, alles nur Gleichmacherei.



Iphone 5 KAUFEN KAUFEN KAUFEN bitte!


----------



## Gutgore (14. September 2012)

Tjo so, nur weil IHR es nicht braucht dürfen andere es trz kaufen oder? Jeder kann doch selbst entscheiden ob er sich nun Iphone holt, galaxy s3 oder nen altes schrott handy. Gott ist doch nurn handy, warum wird sich deswegen so groß aufgeregt? Und im Vergleich zum Iphone 4 ist das Iphone 5 schon deutlich besser, zum 4S eventuell nicht so stark, aber trz besser ... Hauptsache immer scheiß apple/samsung etc sagen.... ..5/5

SO und weil es so schön ist hab ich mir natürlich heute auch iphone 5 vorbestellt (hab iphone 4 ) ich bin nun 4 Jahre zufriedener Apple und Telekom Kunde, warum sollte ich da wechseln?

haters gonna hate


----------



## Alcest (14. September 2012)

Wer auf die Wertigkeit eines Gerätes scheißt, kauft sich halt ein Iphone 5. 

Anders kann ich das nicht verstehen, kaufe mir doch auch keine Playstation 2 für 300 Euro.


----------



## Ol@f (14. September 2012)

Magogan schrieb:


> Wozu braucht man das iPhone 5?


Ist schön (imo), Software funktioniert zuverlässig und gut, wobei der Umstieg vom 4s eh unsinnig wäre. Meiner Meinung nach ist es ein zweites Refresh vom Iphone4. Hatte auch überlegt mir das zu kaufen, aber der Preis schreckt schon ein bisschen ab und mit meinem 15&#8364; Handy hab ich die meisten Anwendungsgebiete abgedeckt 

Edit. Alternativ könnte man ja über ein Goophone I5 nachdenken.   Bin mal gespannt, ob Apple in China ein Einfuhrverbot erhält.


----------



## Alux (14. September 2012)

Wenn ich meine Boxen schön aufdreh muss ich die Maus fest auf den Tisch drücken damit ich halbwegs zielgenau was klicken kann, das nervt irgendwie^^
aber ist auch lustig deswegen 2/5


----------



## Magogan (14. September 2012)

Die armen Nachbarn von Alux ...


----------



## EspCap (14. September 2012)

Konov schrieb:


> Da steht doch dass sie die Dinger nur für Verträge anbieten... also Vertrag abschließen oder sein lassen
> Wo ist jetzt das Problem? ^^



Das Problem ist, dass man als Prepaid-Kunde (seit 10 Jahren) offensichtlich nicht wichtig genug ist, ein kleineres Stückchen Plastik zu bekommen um o2 weiter Geld geben zu dürfen. Ich gehe morgen mal in der o2 Shop in der Stadt und wenn die mir das gleiche sagen wird's voraussichtlich ein Vodafone-Vertrag.



> [font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]Also ich schneide mit einer Nagelschere immer die normalen Sim auf die Größe einer nanoSim...[/font]



Geht nicht. Nano-SIM ist 20% dünner und hat eine andere Kontaktfläche. Lässt sich nicht aus einer anderen SIM schnipseln. 



> [font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]Wer auf die Wertigkeit eines Gerätes scheißt, kauft sich halt ein Iphone 5.[/font][font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"] [/font]



Ich glaube du weißt nicht, was dieses Wort bedeutet.


----------



## Konov (14. September 2012)

EspCap schrieb:


> Das Problem ist, dass man als Prepaid-Kunde (seit 10 Jahren) offensichtlich nicht wichtig genug ist, ein kleineres Stückchen Plastik zu bekommen um o2 weiter Geld geben zu dürfen. Ich gehe morgen mal in der o2 Shop in der Stadt und wenn die mir das gleiche sagen wird's voraussichtlich ein Vodafone-Vertrag.



Jo ist halt ärgerlich.... bin auch schon ewig bei O2 mit prepaid...


----------



## Alux (14. September 2012)

Magogan schrieb:


> Die armen Nachbarn von Alux ...



Ach Nachbarn sind gelassen, hier kann man auch einfach mal ne House Party die ganze Nacht durchmachen und regt sich keiner auf.


----------



## Magogan (14. September 2012)

Alux schrieb:


> Ach Nachbarn sind gelassen, hier kann man auch einfach mal ne House Party die ganze Nacht durchmachen und regt sich keiner auf.


Oder sie regen sich auf, aber sind nur zu höflich, um etwas zu sagen 

Ich frage mich aber, was du für eine Maus hast, dass du Probleme bekommst, wenn du die Lautsprecher zu laut machst^^ Hab das Problem nicht, und das obwohl meine sehr empfindlich ist ... Mein Subwoofer hat aber auch "nur" 165 Watt, weiß ja nicht, was du da rumstehen hast Oo


----------



## Xidish (14. September 2012)

Magogan schrieb:


> Oder sie regen sich auf, aber sind nur zu höflich, um etwas zu sagen


Oder es gibt in "Hörweite" gar keine Nachbarn mehr.


----------



## Alux (14. September 2012)

Magogan schrieb:


> Oder sie regen sich auf, aber sind nur zu höflich, um etwas zu sagen
> 
> Ich frage mich aber, was du für eine Maus hast, dass du Probleme bekommst, wenn du die Lautsprecher zu laut machst^^ Hab das Problem nicht, und das obwohl meine sehr empfindlich ist ... Mein Subwoofer hat aber auch "nur" 165 Watt, weiß ja nicht, was du da rumstehen hast Oo



Ne, is einfach np hier^^

Maus: Razer Orochi
Sound: Logitech X-540 5.1 allerdings momentan nur 3.1 mangels Platz für die anderen Boxen, Subwoofer 25 Watt RMS

Allerdings hab ich schon Bildern von der Wand fallen lassen durch das Teil, und NEIN die waren nicht auf kurzen kleinen Nägeln aufgehängt sondern jeweils an 2 Großen^^


----------



## Magogan (15. September 2012)

So ein ähnliches Soundsystem hatte ich auch mal, aber habs gegen ein "richtiges" eingetauscht ^^ Naja, eigentlich war das neue nur teurer und hoffentlich auch dementsprechend hochwertiger ^^ Wenigstens hat es richtige Lautsprecherkabel und ist so auch erweiterbar - das andere hatte nur Chinch, da muss man dauernd neue Kabel verlegen, wenn man das Soundsystem austauscht ...


----------



## Alux (15. September 2012)

Jo, nur bringt mir ein besseres Soundsystem nicht dermaßen viel weil a) meine Eltern unter mir pennen und Nachts deswegen eh nur über Headset oder ohne Bass geht und weil b) ich in 2 Jahren zwecks Studium auszieh und in der Stadt/Studentenheim wird sowas auch net sooo gerne erwünscht sein^^


----------



## win3ermute (15. September 2012)

Alux schrieb:


> Jo, nur bringt mir ein besseres Soundsystem nicht dermaßen viel weil a) meine Eltern unter mir pennen und Nachts deswegen eh nur über Headset oder ohne Bass geht und weil b) ich in 2 Jahren zwecks Studium auszieh und in der Stadt/Studentenheim wird sowas auch net sooo gerne erwünscht sein^^



Ein besseres Soundsystem bringt immer was - nämlich mehr Klang; auch bei gemäßigteren Lautstärken. Davon ab hat ein "Dröhnbass" nix mit gutem Klang zu tun; das ist einfach unnatürlich. Meine Standboxen haben jeweils zwei 20er Bässe - da dröhnt nix; da scheppert kein Glas bei hohen Lautstärken; da fällt nix von den Wänden. Das ist eher ein knochentrockener Bass, der bei hohen Lautstärken durch Mark und Bein geht. 
Für viele Leute ist der Bass hochwertiger Lautsprecher gewöhnungsbedürftig ("Da kommt ja kein Bass!"), weil sie Scheppern und Krachen gewöhnt sind. Ein guter Bass ist "knochentrocken" und wirkt in der Magengrube (bei heftigeren Sachen ist's dann tatsächlich wie ein Schlag in ebenjene - und ein Schlag ins Gemäuer; meine Teddies merkt man dann auch zwei Etagen tiefer im Keller noch).


----------



## xynlovesit (15. September 2012)

http://www.amazon.de/Logitech-980-000403-Z623-2-1-PC-Lautsprechersystem/dp/B003UPJXIC/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1347663701&sr=8-1

Hab mir diese erst gekauft, fuer 99$ auf .com, und die haben super Klang. Sind zwar 2.1 Lautsprecher, aber fuer den Preis, hammer Klang.

200 Watt, THX zertifiziert, einfach genial.


----------



## Magogan (15. September 2012)

Ich verstehe eure Ausdrucksweise nicht ... Was soll denn bitte "knochentrockener Bass" bedeuten?

Genauso wie "butterweich" ... bei mir ist die Butter immer hart ...

http://www.amazon.de/Logitech-Z906-Lautsprechersystem-Dolby-Digital/dp/B004PGM9KY/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1347664319&sr=8-1


----------



## win3ermute (15. September 2012)

Ich empfehle für "Einsteiger" immer, sich im Gebrauchtmarkt umzuschauen. Die Canton Fonum 300 wird nicht sooo selten angeboten und geht oftmals paarweise unter 40 Euro weg. Ebenfalls empfehlenswert sind die Klassiker von JBL und natürlich die Magnat-All-Ribbon-Serie. Manchmal hat man auch Glück und findet ein paar günstige ALR. Und ab und zu gibt es bei eBay dann auch noch sowas hier: B&W Set

Mußte mich bei letzterem stark zurückhalten, obwohl ich nun wirklich keinen Platz für ein Surround-System habe, zumal ich die Teddies als Hauptlautsprecher nicht mehr hergebe (wobei sich das im Herbst eventuell ändert, da ich sowas wie eine "Option" auf ein Paar Revox Symbol B habe, deren Bass-Sicken allerdings allesamt gemacht werden müssen).

Befeuert werden sollten die Boxen bei kleinem Geldbeutel dann ebenfalls von was "gebrauchtem". Unser Lieblingskind ist derzeit da der Onkyo A-911. Ist ein "Midi-Verstärker", der für jede Regalbox schon überdimensioniert ist. An den Teddies ist kein klanglicher Unterschied zu seinem "legendären" großen Bruder Onkyo Integra A-9711 festzustellen - der Killerzwerg eignet sich also auch für's mitwachsen und ist für ca. 80 Euro gebraucht zu haben. Günstiger wird es, wenn man seinen kleinen Bruder nimmt - der ist dann ein Receiver in ähnlich kompakter Bauform und hört auf den Namen 811. Ist ein wenig schwächer; hat auch keine Direct-Schaltung, aber reicht für jede Studentenbude und jede halbwegs anständige Box wie z. B. die 305er von B&W.

Wirklich gut klingenes HiFi muß nicht teuer sein. Selbst "große" Lösungen wie z. B. die Teddies (IQ TED 4 - bitte nicht die "Revision" namens 401 kaufen) sind für 150 - 200 Euro zu haben; ein Onkyo A-9711 kostet dann nochmals das selbe. Die Teddies sind praktisch unzerstörbar selbst bei extremsten Lautstärken (Wagners Tannhäuser hier Silvester bei Dreiviertel-Verstärkerschub durchgejagt - ist denen scheißegal; es wird nur LAUTER; aber es verzerrt absolut nix oder wird unangenehm. Ist auch ein Nachteil der Box. Man verliert recht schnell die Kontrolle, weil es klingt bei entsprechendem Verstärker nie unangenehm und man neigt dazu, sie noch höher zu fahren, als es eigentlich nötig ist. Nachteil: Je nach Verstärker (Loudness!) ist sie bei leisen Lautstärken absolut unspektakulär. Nix für "Leisetreter"; erst knapp oberhalb der Zimmerlautstärke entfaltet sie sich. Und sie braucht mindestens 50 cm (1 m wäre besser) Abstand von der Wand!); bei den Onkyos sollte man sich versichern lassen, daß sie tadellos laufen. Problem ist hier nicht das Verstärkerteil - das ist verdammt gut und superb aufgebaut; sondern (wie oft bei ollen Onkyos) der Quellenumschalter von Alps nebst Lautsprecherrelais. Kann man alles ersetzen bzw. instandsetzen; kostet dann natürlich entweder extra oder man muß wissen, was man tut. 

Und natürlich kann man auch so gut wie jeden anderen Onkyo Integra auch vor dem 9711 kaufen - sind alles vortreffliche Verstärker-Teilchen. Nur immer versichern lassen, daß der Quellenwahlschalter einwandfrei ist; das hat Onkyo in 20 Jahren irgendwie nie hinbekommen...

Edit: "knochentrockener Bass" bedeutet eben: Kein Gewummer; kein Dröhnen. Bass ist nicht hörbar; nur spürbar. Am besten gehst Du mal in ein gutes Hifi-Studio mit Deiner Lieblingsmusik - Du wirst dann Bass spüren, aber nix im Raum wird sich "bewegen" (wäre auch suboptimal, zumal viele "audiophil Verstörte" ja ebenfalls Schallplatte hören - da ist so ein Dröhnbass nicht gut für die Traktion der Nadel)...

Und verabschiedet euch bitte von "Watt-Zahlen". Es gibt: Sinus, DIN, RMirgendwas usw. - nix sagt irgendwas aus! Es gibt den A1 von Musical Fidelity, der "gerade mal 15 W Sinus" hat. Dieser Class-A-Verstärker sprengt jedes Zimmer bis 25 qm, wenn die Boxen den entsprechenden Wirkungsgrad haben! Röhrenverstärker liegen oftmals bei 10 - 25 Watt und sind je nach Wirkungsgrad der Boxen immer noch "bullenherbeirufend". 

Wichtig ist tatsächlich ausschließlich das Zusammenspiel von Verstärker und Boxen; natürlich auch die Raumgröße. Watt sagt nix aus! Mein Onkyo hat z. B. 2 x 80 Watt an 8 Ohm RMS. Oder 2 x 140 Watt an 4 Ohm DIN. Oder 100 Watt an 4 Ohm bzw. 160 Watt an 8 Ohm Dynamikleistung. Alles selbstverständlich berechnet nach Klirrfaktor von 0,06 %. 

Verwirrt? 

Gut! Vergesst Watt-Zahlen! Wie erwähnt bringt ein Class-A-Verstärker wie der Musical Fidelity A1 "nur" 2 x 15 Watt auf das Parkett (kostete seinerzeit 1.000,- DM, hat seine Schwächen; ist allerdings überholt und überarbeitet einer der besten Verstärker, den man sich in das Schüler-/Studenten-Haus holen kann, wenn er auch verdammt spartanisch ist!). Wird heiß wie ein Waffeleisen und lauter und unverzerrter werdet ihr Musik in einer Studentenbude nie hören (ok, kostet auch gebraucht noch eine Menge Geld). Bei ordentlichen Verstärkern und Boxen werdet ihr nie auf die Watt-Zahl schauen müssen - es ist im Zusammenspiel dann einfach mehr als "ausreichend" bis "Erdbeben".

Watt und vor allen Dingen "Genügsamkeit" interessieren an Extrem-Boxen wie der Infinity Kappa 9. Diese Box geht unter 1 Ohm runter, was nur die leistungstärksten Amps mitmachen - da ist weniger der allgemeine Leistungsraum gefragt als mehr die Belastbarkeit in Extremsituationen. Die Box ist eine Fehlkonstruktion (und ich hab' das Mistding gehört am Onkyo - das ist extremst geil; der Onkyo hatte auch genügend Reserven, um diese Schlampe anzufeuern, ohne abzubrennen - bei Kanchelis "Vom Winde beweint" gab es allerdings tatsächlich eine größere "Leistungslücke" als sonst - und die Schutzschaltung des Verstärkers sprang öfters mal an...). 

Ergo: Vergesst Watt! Geht auf "Klang"!


----------



## Alux (15. September 2012)

win3ermute schrieb:


> Verwirrt?



Jop ich blick nun gar nicht mehr durch 
Was empfiehlt sich denn für ein 24m² Zimmer gutes allerdings auch nicht soo gut das ich ka wie viel hundert Euronen zahl?


----------



## win3ermute (15. September 2012)

Bei Surround halte ich mich raus; da kenne ich praktisch nur die verdammt guten Nubert in Verbindung mit einem großen Onkyo aus dem Bekanntenkreis - und das ist sauteuer. Joker kann da eventuell die besseren Tipps geben.

Für sonstiges Stereo-Gerraffel siehe oben. Mein "Gebraucht-Favorit" derzeit ist halt der kleine Onkyo A-911. Der ist hypsch, leistungsstark, toll verarbeitet und klingt wie ein Großer; und geht meist für knapp 80 Euro über den Tisch! Alleine das Anschlußfeld mit ordentlichen, bananensteckergeeigneten Lautsprecherklemmen hebt ihn schon von anderen "Midi-Verstärkern" ab - der kann sogar Phono und ein Ausgang für einen Subwoofer ist ebenfalls vorhanden:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Boxen muß man halt schauen, was der Raum so hergibt. Der "Wife-Acceptance-Factor" (kurz: WAF) spielt da ja auch eine Rolle. Nützt nix, die Teddies in irgendeine Ecke zu zwängen, weil man keinen Platz hat. Auch empfehle ich immer, Regalboxen auf Ständer zu packen (kann man auch selbst bauen; muß keine teure Variante sein). Marken siehe halt oben. KEF würde ich noch dazunehmen, zumal deren relativ aktuelle Q1 nicht nur sehr gut klingt, sondern auch noch toll aussieht. B&W ist normalerweise kaum bezahlbar (deren Ruf hat ein wenig gelitten, nachdem herauskam, daß die Boxen "gesoundet" sind - aber ehrlich gesagt, welche Boxen sind das nicht?); allerdings ist da die "kleine Legende" B&W 305 eine Ausnahme. Die ist nämlich "Vollplastik", weswegen sie von Anhängern der "klassischen Lehre" mißtrauisch beäugt wird. Hab' sie seinerzeit probegehört und war meine erste Wahl noch vor den ALR Jordan Entry, bis ich über die gebrauchten Teddies stolperte.

Ganz, ganz großartige Teile - und meist bekommt man die nachgeschmissen - sind die uralten Boxen, die Loewe seinerzeit in den '70ern ihren Kompaktanlagen beipackte. Die Dinger sehen selbstverständlich absolut unspektakulär aus; sind jedoch dank ihrer "Lochmaserung" gut zu erkennen:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Dinger sind relativ groß für eine Regalbox; hinter dem "Plastik" verbirgt sich jede Menge stabiles Holz und ein Dreiwege-System, das unglaublich gut klingt. Nachteil: 4 Ohm - das sollte der Verstärker abkönnen; sonst wird es nix. Bekommt man - wenn man Glück hat - für 20 Euro und weniger schon mal an den Kopp geschmissen. Manchmal muß man halt die Loewe-Kompaktanlage dazunehmen. Da baut man dann auch direkt den Dual 1226-Plattenspieler mit aus - billiger kann man nicht an einen sauguten Plattenspieler kommen .

Die "Loewe" sind halt nach wie vor ein kleiner "Geheimtipp" - wer sich mit der Optik anfreunden kann (manche Ausführungen, wie ich die z. B. hatte, sind vorne schwarz und nach der Front weiß - gruseliges '70-Design) und einen Verstärker hat, der auch 4 Ohm-Boxen antreiben kann wie z. B. der Onkyo A-911, der ist hier verdammt gut bedient! Muß man halt nur finden bzw. einer Oma aus den toten Fingern reißen. 
Irgendwann bau ich mal ein Surround-System aus den Dingern .

Übrigens habe ich seinerzeit so ein Loewe-System Anfang der '90er zerlegt und in mein Auto verbaut (jo, das war absolut "banausig"). Bessere Auto-Boxen hab ich da auch nur mit viel Geldaufwand wiederbekommen. Bis heute fährt ein Freund in seinem C-Kadett-Coupe mit den Dingern rum - unkaputtbar; wenn auch schwer Rückscheiben-gefährdend!


----------



## Legendary (15. September 2012)

Die Frage stellt sich aber wieder bei so Uraltzeug...wer will sich sowas hässliches in die Wohnung stellen? Ich hab hier alles modern mit lackierten Möbeln und schwarz-weiß, da können die noch so gut klingen aber die würden mir trotzdem nicht in die Wohnung kommen. Der Geschmack vor 40 Jahren ist nunmal ein anderer wenn man bei grünen Fliesen im Bad etc. noch überhaupt von Geschmack sprechen kann.


----------



## Olliruh (15. September 2012)

Weiß nicht wo meine Maus liegt 4/5


----------



## Magogan (15. September 2012)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Weiß nicht wo meine Maus liegt 4/5


Da wird der Tierschutzverein aber nicht sehr erfreut sein, wenn ich ihm erzähle, wie du mit deinen Tieren umgehst ...


----------



## H2OTest (15. September 2012)

Ich bin vom Tierschutz nicht überzeugt, immerhin haben sie dich Troll ausgewildert ...


----------



## win3ermute (15. September 2012)

Legendary schrieb:


> Die Frage stellt sich aber wieder bei so Uraltzeug...wer will sich sowas hässliches in die Wohnung stellen?



Da stimme ich Dir absolut zu. Bei den Boxen geht es ja noch, wenn man sie in reinem Schwarz hat und die irgendwo mit leichtem '70-Touch integrieren kann. Boxen sind eh so ein Teil für sich - stehen dohf rum und nehmen nur Platz weg. Sollte ich die Revox Symbol B kaufen, wird das auch noch ein Problem, obwohl ich deren einzigartige Form durchaus mag - aber die Dinger sind so verdammt groß und eigenwillig im Design... (40 kg Lebendgewicht pro Box; dazu diese merkwürdige Form mit ihren insgesamt vier 40er-Bässen, wobei zwei völlig passiv sind...).

Ich habe ja noch hier einen PE2015 (schon in den '70ern galt das Teil als hässlich wie sonstwas; deswegen kein Bild, sondern nur Link dazu) aus erster Hand - wurde mir geschenkt mit dem hinterhältigen Grinsen, ob ich einen guten Design-Plattenspieler wolle. Ein Freund brachte es auf den Punkt: "Das Ding klingt verdammt geil - nur darf man da nie hinsehen!"

Meine heißgeliebte "Transe" mag vor allen Dingen dank des "Diva-Armes" (der schönste Arm überhaupt; wenn es sowas überhaupt gibt) verbesserungswürdig sein - aber da bin ich auch Ästhet (obwohl ich mittlerweile fast mehr auf einem "Plastik-Bomber" von Onkyo höre); da hört das Auge ebenfalls mit...


----------



## Legendary (15. September 2012)

Puh ist der Plattenspieler hässlich. Ist ja nicht so, dass alles hässlich ist. Ich mag alte Grammophone und auch diese alten Radios aus den 50ern mit diesen coolen leuchtenden Schiebereglern, das war wirklich schön. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Sowas in der Art hier.

Das ich nicht zu sehr abdrifte: mich regen diese Aufstände im nahen Osten auf...wieder einmal.


----------



## win3ermute (15. September 2012)

Legendary schrieb:


> Puh ist der Plattenspieler hässlich.



Ganz oben im Hifi-Rack im Schlafzimmer untergebracht, damit ihn bloß keiner sieht . Kein Wunder, daß die Firma pleite gegangen ist; alle Geräte sahen einfach nur superscheisse aus. Es haut einen übrigens um, wenn man die Unterseite ansieht. Das Ding wiegt knapp 8 Kilo - und das ist nicht das Gehäuse! Darunter verbirgt sich eine Mechanik, wie sie aufwendiger nicht sein könnte. Das sind Schichten über Schichten von reinem Gußmetall, die ineinander greifen - absolut wahnsinnige deutsche Ingenieurskunst. 
War seinerzeit schon nicht wirklich günstig (10 Monatsmieten oder so); wäre heute nicht mehr bezahlbar.



> Ist ja nicht so, dass alles hässlich ist. Ich mag alte Grammophone und auch diese alten Radios aus den 50ern mit diesen coolen leuchtenden Schiebereglern, das war wirklich schön.



Jo, das mag ich auch. Meine "Carmen" in fast neuwertigem Zustand aus den frühen '60ern hab ich ja hier oft genug gepostet. 

Schönster Verstärker für mich ist dieses "Steampunk"-Design aus den '60ern:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und mich ärgert es, nicht genügend Geld zu haben, um das Ding einfach mal nachzubauen und in Serie herzustellen. Ziel wäre es, einen günstigen und verdammt geil aussehenden Verstärker unter das Volk zu bringen. Wahlweise Röhre oder Transistor.


----------



## Alux (15. September 2012)

Naja Box muss halt am Schreibtisch Platz haben also relativ klein sein^^  Will net meinen Laptop samt Bildschirmen wegräumen müssen nur damit Boxen Platz haben


----------



## win3ermute (15. September 2012)

Ist halt das Problem: Kleine Boxen haben auch nur "kleinen Klang"; deshalb brauchen diese Dinger immer einen Subwoofer zur Unterstützung, wobei selbst das nix halbes und nix ganzes ist. Ich persönlich hätte nix gegen eine Entwicklung wie zum Beispiel in Hinsicht "Elektrostaten" (nach wie vor nicht bezahlbar; aber gehört und als verdammt geil empfunden) oder dieses NextX-Zeuch, das immer noch in den Kinderschuhen steckt.
Hätte gerne eine "tolle Box", die man sich einfach als Bild an die Wand hängt. 

Von JBL gibt es ganz kleine Boxen; brauchen selbstverständlich einen Subwoofer für die Bässe. Nennt sich "Control 1"; das Zeuch wird gerne in der Gastronomie eingesetzt. Ist nix wirklich tolles; aber besser als diese Logitechboxen auf jeden Fall! Und hält auch, wie der professionelle Einsatz zeigt. Und ist bezahlbar!


----------



## Alux (15. September 2012)

Wenn du die hier meinst dann muss ich wohl hinzufügen das ich Schüler bin und dementsprechend ne andere Vorstellung von bezahlbar hab


----------



## win3ermute (15. September 2012)

Die JBL Control 1 gibbet auch gebraucht für weniger Geld. Da mußte halt sparen, um was "richtiges" zu bekommen. Und glaub mir: All' diese Gebrauchtartikel (auch wenn sie den Schreibtisch sprengen) sind allesamt besser als das Zeuch, das Du für "Schülerentgelt" neu einkaufst!

Von meinen Tips haste noch lange was - den anderen Scheiss kaufste dauernd neu!

Meine Canton Fonum 300 habe ich seit über 10 Jahren! Meine Teddies sogar noch länger (mittlerweile 15 Jahre). Mein Hauptverstärker hat einmal 1.000,- DM gekostet und rockt nach wie vor die Hütte (genauso lang wie die Teddies). 

Sowohl Boxen als auch Verstärker werden irgendwann mal durch etwas ersetzt, was ich mir dann wirklich gönne - im Grunde brauche ich da nix mehr! Kauf einmal was richtig gutes, mit dem Du zufrieden bist - und Du brauchst im Grunde in dieser Hinsicht kaum mehr was neues!

Du kaufst jetzt ein "supergünstiges" Logitechset - und ersetzt das dauernd über die Jahre! Du gibst dann dauernd Geld für Zeug aus, was halt "gerade günstig" ist. Kauf einmal was "richtiges" - und Du hast über Jahre Ruhe!

So ein 911er in Verbindung mit Loewe-Boxen sind auf einen Schlag 140,- Euro. Danach wirst Du Dich allerdings schwer tun, dieses Zeuch jemals wieder zu ersetzen - und es hält über 20 Jahre, in denen Du zufrieden bist, anstatt dauernd wieder 100 Euro hier oder da auszugeben!


----------



## Alux (15. September 2012)

win3ermute schrieb:


> Die JBL Control 1 gibbet auch gebraucht für weniger Geld. Da mußte halt sparen, um was "richtiges" zu bekommen. Und glaub mir: All' diese Gebrauchtartikel (auch wenn sie den Schreibtisch sprengen) sind allesamt besser als das Zeuch, das Du für "Schülerentgelt" neu einkaufst!
> 
> Von meinen Tips haste noch lange was - den anderen Scheiss kaufste dauernd neu!
> 
> ...



Das hört sich ja ganz gut an 140 Euronen sind ganz gut leistbar, demnächst ja Geburtstag. Was Gebrauchtartikel angeht bin ich immer misstrauisch, man kann nie wissen was die Leute die irgendwas gebraucht verkaufen damit angestellt haben.


----------



## win3ermute (15. September 2012)

Alux schrieb:


> Das hört sich ja ganz gut an 140 Euronen sind ganz gut leistbar, demnächst ja Geburtstag. Was Gebrauchtartikel angeht bin ich immer misstrauisch, man kann nie wissen was die Leute die irgendwas gebraucht verkaufen damit angestellt haben.



Jo - meld' Dich halt einfach im "HiFi-Forum" an. Da muss im Endeffekt dann nicht das Zeuch bei Dir landen, was ich hier empfehle; aber was vergleichbar gutes für denselben Preis. Es gibt soviel gebrauchtes Zeuch da draußen, das wirklich gut ist und noch über Jahre hält - ich kenne da bei weitem nicht alles.

Und die Leute da sind durchaus auf ihren guten Ruf bedacht (ok, schwarze Schafe gibbet überall). Habe dort schon einige Geräte ausgetauscht und bin nach wie vor zufrieden.

Zum Topic: Regt mich eh auf, wieviel tolles HiFi-Zeug einfach nur weggeschmissen wird, obwohl es noch brauchbar ist. In der Schlafzimmer-Anlage werkelt tatsächlich ein Luxman-CD von Recycling-Hof, der da einfach nur traurig rumlag, obwohl er perfekt funktioniert. Und ich mein: Luxman! Wer schmeißt denn bitteschön sowas weg, zumal ein neuer Laser keine 20 Euro kostet?!


----------



## Alux (15. September 2012)

win3ermute schrieb:


> Jo - meld' Dich halt einfach im "HiFi-Forum" an. Da muss im Endeffekt dann nicht das Zeuch bei Dir landen, was ich hier empfehle; aber was vergleichbar gutes für denselben Preis. Es gibt soviel gebrauchtes Zeuch da draußen, das wirklich gut ist und noch über Jahre hält - ich kenne da bei weitem nicht alles.
> 
> Und die Leute da sind durchaus auf ihren guten Ruf bedacht (ok, schwarze Schafe gibbet überall). Habe dort schon einige Geräte ausgetauscht und bin nach wie vor zufrieden.
> 
> Zum Topic: Regt mich eh auf, wieviel tolles HiFi-Zeug einfach nur weggeschmissen wird, obwohl es noch brauchbar ist. In der Schlafzimmer-Anlage werkelt tatsächlich ein Luxman-CD von Recycling-Hof, der da einfach nur traurig rumlag, obwohl er perfekt funktioniert. Und ich mein: Luxman! Wer schmeißt denn bitteschön sowas weg, zumal ein neuer Laser keine 20 Euro kostet?!



Danke für den Tipp, werd ich gleich mal machen. Was das mit dem Wegwerfen angeht ist echt schlimm, ich hab schon ganze PCs Recycling Hof mitgenommen, waren alle im Top Zustand.

Edit: 2/5 das ich zu dumm bin und 0 Orientierung im HiFi-Forum hab.


----------



## EspCap (15. September 2012)

o2. Aber sowas von. War eben im Shop und habe einen Vertrag abgeschlossen, weil man (siehe oben) als Prepaid-Kunde ja keine NanoSIM bekommt. Mehrfach betont, dass es für ein iPhone 5 ist und dass ich eine NanoSIM brauche. 
Zuhause das Ding ausgepackt, was ist drin? Eine Micro-SIM. 
Hotline: Kein Problem, wir schicken Ihnen eine zu. Kostet dann 15 Euro für den Simkarten-Austausch. 
Dass ich eigentlich von Anfang an eine haben sollte ist ihnen egal. 

Rufe jetzt am Montag im Shop an. Hoffe doch mal, dass die sich dann kooperativer verhalten. Ansonsten: Hallo Telekom.


----------



## Magogan (15. September 2012)

o2 meinte mal, auf meiner Website nicht werben zu wollen, weil sie nicht professionell genug war xD

Wollte doch nur durch Werbung die Serverkosten wieder reinbekommen ... Naja, vielleicht kann ich ja Google nutzen, die haben ja auch sowas, wo man Werbung auf der eigenen Seite machen kann und dafür Geld bekommt, weiß nur nicht, wie es heißt ^^ Ich glaub, AdSense oder so ^^


----------



## Alux (15. September 2012)

Samstagabend und nix zu tun 5/5




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hordlerkiller (15. September 2012)

Kenne ich.
Aber wen ich am meisten Hasse als meinen Erzfeind sind Paparazzi. X³³³³³³/5
Möge Gott seine Schützenden Hände über Kate und William Halten 
und nicht das selbe wie seiner mutter widerfahren. 

Wann kommt einer auf die Idee da Kamera opfer zu erhängen der würde bei mir 1 Jahr Freibier kriegen 
(aber jetzt nicht los und die killen )^^


----------



## Caps-lock (16. September 2012)

der ständig jaulende und kläffende Hund von unseren Nachbarn und die Forderung nach Verständnis, dass ein Hund halt auch MAL bellt und jault, wenn er alleine gelassen wird in einer kleinen Mietswohnung.
Nu ist Mitternacht, Herrchen und Frauchen machen Party und der Hund randaliert
5/5


----------



## Olliruh (16. September 2012)

Scheiß Nuttensohn RTL.... Sonntags immer DBZ den ganzen Vormittag gezeigt & jetzt ? Bis 10:25 und dann ? Ja geil X-Diaries.
ICH KRIEGS KOTZEN 100/5


----------



## Konov (16. September 2012)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Scheiß *Nuttensohn *RTL






@Topic

http://www.welt.de/debatte/kommentare/article109246816/Der-Islamismus-strebt-nach-der-Weltherrschaft.html

Hass-Artikel auf den "Islamismus der nach weltherrschaft strebt"  5/5

Wie undifferenziert kann man als Journalist seine Artikel eigentlich noch verfassen??
Es steht auch wahres in dem artikel drin aber alleine die Überschrift ist total lächerlich


----------



## Jordin (16. September 2012)

I.)
Schmierige Freundchaftsanfragen auf FB *Gänsehaut* 5/5

II.)


> Scheiß *Nuttensohn *RTL


solidarische 5/5


----------



## Wynn (16. September 2012)

Konov schrieb:


> http://www.welt.de/d...herrschaft.html
> 
> Hass-Artikel auf den "Islamismus der nach weltherrschaft strebt"  5/5
> 
> ...



Ard hat auch schon drauf reagiert ^^ jedenfalls auf deren offizillen youtube channel 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=4cXY0KnDgBE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Olliruh (16. September 2012)

Jordin schrieb:


> solidarische 5/5



?


----------



## Wynn (16. September 2012)

das heisst sie mag auch nicht die rtl media group oli

*Solidarität* (abgeleitet vom lateinischen _solidus_ für _gediegen_, _echt_ oder _fest_; Adjektiv: _solidarisch_) bezeichnet eine, zumeist in einem ethisch-politischen Zusammenhang benannte Haltung der Verbundenheit mit – und Unterstützung von – Ideen, Aktivitäten und Zielen anderer. Sie drückt ferner den Zusammenhalt zwischen gleichgesinnten oder gleichgestellten Individuen und Gruppen und den Einsatz für gemeinsame Werte aus


----------



## Olliruh (16. September 2012)

Wrynn schrieb:


> das heisst sie mag auch nicht die rtl media group oli
> 
> *Solidarität* (abgeleitet vom lateinischen _solidus_ für _gediegen_, _echt_ oder _fest_; Adjektiv: _solidarisch_) bezeichnet eine, zumeist in einem ethisch-politischen Zusammenhang benannte Haltung der Verbundenheit mit – und Unterstützung von – Ideen, Aktivitäten und Zielen anderer. Sie drückt ferner den Zusammenhalt zwischen gleichgesinnten oder gleichgestellten Individuen und Gruppen und den Einsatz für gemeinsame Werte aus



schon klar jetzt hab ich nochmal drüber nach gedacht


----------



## tonygt (16. September 2012)

Wrynn schrieb:


> Ard hat auch schon drauf reagiert ^^ jedenfalls auf deren offizillen youtube channel



Wobei sich das Video 0 auf die aktuelle Ausschreitung bezieht sondern auf die Kostenlose Islam verteilung und die Salafisten.


----------



## Davatar (17. September 2012)

War ja klar: erster Tag zurück im Büro, Auftrag erhalten etwas anzupassen und natürlich fehlen mir die Rechte dazu... 5/5


----------



## shadow24 (17. September 2012)

Konov schrieb:


> Wie undifferenziert kann man als Journalist seine Artikel eigentlich noch verfassen??




gegenfrage:wie überzogen können hunderttausende von menschen noch reagieren auf eine beleidigung ihrer religion?ich mein müssen da menschen sterben,weil ein film, der den islam beleidigt, irgendwo im internet gezeigt wird?

bei mir kommt da auch der hass auf diese fanatiker hoch.anstatt das die regierungen sich austauschen und der regisseur/verantwortliche des films bestraft werden,prügelt,brennt und mordet gleich wieder dieser heilige mob aus dem osten als gäbs kein morgen
alleine die bilder in der tagesschau wo so ein andersdenkender durch so ein religiösen mob um sein leben läuft udn 20 oder mehr auf ihn einprügeln,als hätte der gerade ein kind ermordet...frag mich ob der das überlebt hat...
ich glaub da kann man auch mal seine journalistische objektivität verlieren...


----------



## Konov (17. September 2012)

shadow24 schrieb:


> gegenfrage:wie überzogen können hunderttausende von menschen noch reagieren auf eine beleidigung ihrer religion?ich mein müssen da menschen sterben,weil ein film, der den islam beleidigt, irgendwo im internet gezeigt wird?
> 
> bei mir kommt da auch der hass auf diese fanatiker hoch.anstatt das die regierungen sich austauschen und der regisseur/verantwortliche des films bestraft werden,prügelt,brennt und mordet gleich wieder dieser heilige mob aus dem osten als gäbs kein morgen
> alleine die bilder in der tagesschau wo so ein andersdenkender durch so ein religiösen mob um sein leben läuft udn 20 oder mehr auf ihn einprügeln,als hätte der gerade ein kind ermordet...frag mich ob der das überlebt hat...
> ich glaub da kann man auch mal seine journalistische objektivität verlieren...



Ich glaube, um die Reaktion zu verstehen, muss man verstehen wie die Religion genau aussieht, worauf der Glaube aufbaut, was die Leute denken und glauben, also anders ausgedrückt, man muss den Koran lesen und verstehen.
Vorher kann man sich als Außenstehender kein Urteil erlauben...

Genauso wie ein Muslim niemals verstehen wird warum jemand an den Gott aus der Bibel glaubt und wie das alles mit Jesus und Co. gelaufen ist, wenn er nicht selbst die Bibel gelesen und verstanden hat

Klar kommt da Hass bzw. Sorge hoch, wenn man das sieht wie die Menschen teilweise ausrasten... aber man muss es verstehen bevor man darüber urteilen kann
Und ich glaube das tun die allerwenigsten hier


Wird auch grad arg politisch hier


----------



## Magogan (17. September 2012)

Internet und Fernsehen ausgefallen! SCHEISS TELECOLUMBUS!!!

Wenn ich da früher aus dem Vertrag rauskomme, wechsle ich direkt zur Telekom ... der Vertrag mit Telecolumbus läuft noch bis 31.7.2013 (bereits gekündigt) ... und VDSL mit Entertain hab ich bei der Telekom zum 1.8.2013 gebucht


----------



## shadow24 (17. September 2012)

Konov schrieb:


> Klar kommt da Hass bzw. Sorge hoch, wenn man das sieht wie die Menschen teilweise ausrasten... aber man muss es verstehen bevor man darüber urteilen kann
> Und ich glaube das tun die allerwenigsten hier



bei aller frömmigkeit der islamisten und bei allem verständnis das ich für andere kulturen aufbringen kann,aber die reaktionen gehen definitiv zu weit...wissen wir doch alle wie schwachsinnig das morden,plündern,brandschatzen im namen der religion ist...ist wie das berüchtigte fucking for virginity...entweder ich bin ein frommer mensch und lehne gewalt  ab, oder ich bin halt ein gewalttätiger mensch...beides geht nicht...

und als vergleich zum verständnis der jeweiligen religion;stell dich in deutschland auf die strasse und sage ne stunde lauthals: jesus ist sch...wahrscheinlich kommt irgendwann die polizei udn maßregelt dich...und jetzt stell dich mal in einem islamischen staat auf die strasse und sage lauthals: allah ist sch...da kannst du nur hoffen das die polizei zuerst kommt...

aber stimmt wird zu politisch hier...werd jetzt auch nix mehr zu diesem thema schreiben...


----------



## Konov (17. September 2012)

shadow24 schrieb:


> bei aller frömmigkeit der islamisten und bei allem verständnis das ich für andere kulturen aufbringen kann,aber die reaktionen gehen definitiv zu weit...wissen wir doch alle wie schwachsinnig das morden,plündern,brandschatzen im namen der religion ist...ist wie das berüchtigte fucking for virginity...entweder ich bin ein frommer mensch und lehne gewalt ab, oder ich bin halt ein gewalttätiger mensch...beides geht nicht...
> 
> und als vergleich zum verständnis der jeweiligen religion;stell dich in deutschland auf die strasse und sage ne stunde lauthals: jesus ist sch...wahrscheinlich kommt irgendwann die polizei udn maßregelt dich...und jetzt stell dich mal in einem islamischen staat auf die strasse und sage lauthals: allah ist sch...da kannst du nur hoffen das die polizei zuerst kommt...
> 
> aber stimmt wird zu politisch hier...werd jetzt auch nix mehr zu diesem thema schreiben...



_"morden,plündern,brandschatzen im namen der religion_"

Ich denke da gehst du einen Schritt zu weit.
Es ist doch ein unterschied ob man von den Kreuzzügen spricht, wo die Religion mit Gewalt verbreitet wurde und nichts anderes akzeptiert wurde, ODER ob sich Menschen in ihrer Kultur und Religion GEKRÄNKT fühlen und deshalb Aufstände anzetteln.

Richtig ist letzteres nicht. Ich will das nicht beschönigen. Aber man MUSS - und ich wiederhole mich - verstehen, WARUM Menschen so reagieren und sich mit den Ursachen beschäftigen und ggf. sogar etwas daran ändern, einen entsprechenden Dialog in der Richtung führen.
Einfach alles verdammen und nicht fragen, warum es überhaupt dazu kommt, ist meiner Meinung nach zu einfach.

Für viele konservative Muslime hat Allah eben eine andere Rolle als für einen konservativen Evangelischen der gute alte Jesus.
Da gibt es Unterschiede im Verständnis und in der Wertigkeit.

Das muss man erstmal einfach so sehen und so stehen lassen.
Wenn das verstanden wurde, kann man darüber sprechen, ob die Religion nicht in vielerlei Hinsicht zu radikalisiert ist.


----------



## Davatar (17. September 2012)

Sorry aber in der heutigen Zeit sollte jeder Mensch mit Internetzugang wissen, dass man von einzelnen Menschen nicht gleich auf ganze Bevölkerungsgruppen schliessen kann und das was da momentan mit den amerikanischen Botschaften passiert ist einfach daneben. Letztlich hab ich das Gefühl hat das alles gar nichts mit Religion oder gekränkt sein, sondern da gibts diverse Gruppierungen die einfach nur darauf warten nen Vorwand zu erhalten, damit sie den Amis eins drauf geben können. Anders kann ich mir das nicht erklären.


----------



## Veshrae (17. September 2012)

Davatar schrieb:


> darauf warten nen Vorwand zu erhalten, damit sie den Amis eins drauf geben können.



Das Video war bereits 2 Monate lang vorhanden - vor dem 11. September geschah nichts.
Der Botschafts-Anschlag genau am 11. September?
Ich glaube nicht an Zufälle.


----------



## Konov (17. September 2012)

Davatar schrieb:


> Sorry aber in der heutigen Zeit sollte jeder Mensch mit Internetzugang wissen, *dass man von einzelnen Menschen nicht gleich auf ganze Bevölkerungsgruppen schliessen kann* und das was da momentan mit den amerikanischen Botschaften passiert ist einfach daneben. Letztlich hab ich das Gefühl hat das alles gar nichts mit Religion oder gekränkt sein, sondern da gibts diverse Gruppierungen die einfach nur darauf warten nen Vorwand zu erhalten, damit sie den Amis eins drauf geben können. Anders kann ich mir das nicht erklären.



Richtig

Und den Amis eins drauf geben zu wollen, kann man bei deren Politik der letzten Jahre sowieso niemandem verübeln


----------



## Murfy (17. September 2012)

Konov schrieb:


> _"morden,plündern,brandschatzen im namen der religion_"
> 
> Ich denke da gehst du einen Schritt zu weit.
> Es ist doch ein unterschied ob man von den Kreuzzügen spricht, wo die Religion mit Gewalt verbreitet wurde und nichts anderes akzeptiert wurde, ODER ob sich Menschen in ihrer Kultur und Religion GEKRÄNKT fühlen und deshalb Aufstände anzetteln.


Wenn ich jedes mal auf die Straße gehen würde wenn sich irgendwer über die Christen lustig machen würde würde hier bald Anarchie herschen. 



Konov schrieb:


> Richtig ist letzteres nicht. Ich will das nicht beschönigen. Aber man MUSS - und ich wiederhole mich - verstehen, WARUM Menschen so reagieren und sich mit den Ursachen beschäftigen und ggf. sogar etwas daran ändern, einen entsprechenden Dialog in der Richtung führen.


Müssen tue ich schonmal garnichts. Schonmal mit der Geschichte der Juden beschäftigt? Die wurden seit 2000 Jahren verfolgt, gehasst und unterdrückt, aber dennoch gab es nie irgendwas großes von denen. Sie haben sich immer selbst aufgerappelt und aufgebaut, ohne irgendwelche Kriege, Zerstörung oder Morde.



Konov schrieb:


> Einfach alles verdammen und nicht fragen, warum es überhaupt dazu kommt, ist meiner Meinung nach zu einfach.


Naja, ist das nicht das was uns die Medien vorkauen?



Konov schrieb:


> Für viele konservative Muslime hat Allah *Mohammed* eben eine andere Rolle als für einen konservativen Evangelischen der gute alte Jesus.
> Da gibt es Unterschiede im Verständnis und in der Wertigkeit.


Allah = Gott für die Muslime.
Mohemmend = Mesias/Prophet(Jesus) für die Muslime.

Jesus hat rein geschichtlich die selbe Wertigkeit wie Jesus für die Christen.
Und mit konservativen hat das weniger zu tun, eher mit den radikalen.
Und von denen gibt es nunmal, das kann man nicht abstreiten, auf der seite der Muslime mehr, als auf der Seite der Christen.



Konov schrieb:


> Das muss man erstmal einfach so sehen und so stehen lassen.
> Wenn das verstanden wurde, kann man darüber sprechen, ob die Religion nicht in vielerlei Hinsicht zu radikalisiert ist.


Ich höre nicht immer wieder von irgendwelchen Christen die sich selbst in die Luft jagen. Tut mir Leid, aber die Methoden der radikalen Islamisten sind nunmal Extreme und da wird nichts "radikalisiert". Ich habe auch gute Freunde die Muslime sind und selbst die sagen dass sowas schlimm ist und die Menschen ihre Religion damit in den Dreck ziehen.



Davatar schrieb:


> Sorry aber in der heutigen Zeit sollte jeder Mensch mit Internetzugang wissen, dass man von einzelnen Menschen nicht gleich auf ganze Bevölkerungsgruppen schliessen kann und das was da momentan mit den amerikanischen Botschaften passiert ist einfach daneben. Letztlich hab ich das Gefühl hat das alles gar nichts mit Religion oder gekränkt sein, sondern da gibts diverse Gruppierungen die einfach nur darauf warten nen Vorwand zu erhalten, damit sie den Amis eins drauf geben können. Anders kann ich mir das nicht erklären.


Sehe ich prinzipiell auch so. Aber es gibt irgendwie immer nur 2 Lager. Die einen, die alle zusammen in einen Topf werfen und die anderen, die sagen das wäre alles viel zu übertrieben dargestellt.
Ich sehe da eher ein Mittelding. Klar wirken die Darstellungen alle übertrieben, aber wer sagt, dass sie nicht der Wahrheit entsprechen? Man muss das Objektiv betrachten und da sehe ich bei den Muslimen kein Recht.



Konov schrieb:


> Und den Amis eins drauf geben zu wollen, kann man bei deren Politik der letzten Jahre sowieso niemandem verübeln


Den Amis einen drauf geben? Du hast schon mitgekriegt dass 5 Leute in der amerikanischen Botschaft umgebracht wurden? 5 Leute, die sich für Diplomatie eingesetzt haben. 5 Leute, die getrennt von Familie in einem fremden Land waren.
Sag das bitte den Familien dieser 5 Personen ins Gesicht.


----------



## bkeleanor (17. September 2012)

Konov schrieb:


> Richtig
> Und den Amis eins drauf geben zu wollen, kann man bei deren Politik der letzten Jahre sowieso niemandem verübeln



naja
jeder möge erst vor seiner eigenen türe kehren bevor er auf andere los geht.
nicht nur die politik der amerikaner ist mist...aber auch nicht alles ist mist von denen.


----------



## Konov (17. September 2012)

Was mich aufregt?

Menschen die zu BLÖD zum LESEN und VERSTEHEN sind. 5/5

Leider ist die Welt voll davon. KOTZ


----------



## Jordin (17. September 2012)

Murfy schrieb:


> Ich höre nicht immer wieder von irgendwelchen Christen die sich selbst in die Luft jagen.



Genau! In den Nachrichten sprechen sie immer nur von christlichen Vertretern, die sich an kleinen Kindern vergehen.

Religionen 5/5
Entsprechende Vertreter eben dieser 5/5


Konovs Meinung -5/5
(^_^)


----------



## Reflox (17. September 2012)

Ein Islamhassender Amerikaner hat Scheisse gebaut und alle anderen müssen ausbaden. PUNKT. Ist doch ganz einfach. Ich glaube, Christen wären auch nicht begeistert wenn ein Muslime Jesus als Pädophilen hinstellen würde.


----------



## Wynn (17. September 2012)

jedenfalls ist es inzwischen die diskussione auch bei uns angekommen und die politiker sind gespalten 

passend zu den aktuellen themen kommt derzeit auch ein neues enthüllungsbuch raus das auf bild promotet wird 

http://www.bild.de/politik/inland/integration/buergermeister-neukoelln-heinz-buschkowsky-26224140.bild.html

in moment gilt es halt nur noch um schadensbegrenzung und deeskaltion nur lange wird das nicht mehr gutgehen 
das volk verliert immer mehr das vertrauen in die politiker und die demokratie - auch wegen der europakrise - bayern
will sich zum bsp von deutschland lossagen und sein eigenes land werden.

es gibt schon jetzt sehr viele protestwähler und leute die ihren wahlschein ungültig machen oder garnicht mehr hingehen.

die nächsten wahlen werden sehr interessant


----------



## Legendary (17. September 2012)

Reflox schrieb:


> Ein Islamhassender Amerikaner hat Scheisse gebaut und alle anderen müssen ausbaden. PUNKT. Ist doch ganz einfach. Ich glaube, Christen wären auch nicht begeistert wenn ein Muslime Jesus als Pädophilen hinstellen würde.



Wir machen doch selbst genug Witze über unseren Gott. Oo Schau mal auf 9gag oder sonstige Witzeseiten (auch deutsche) Wie oft wird da über Gott, Jesus oder andere Anhänger des Christentums hergezogen und jeder lacht drüber. Wir haben halt einfach keinen Sand in unserer Vagina. Cartman hats wirklich mal schön erklärt warum die da unten alle so angepisst sind. 


Bin übrigens nicht religiös, gott sei Dank. (welch Wortwitz)

Diese (WIEDER EINMAL) überzogene Reaktion der Muslime regt mich ziemlich auf 5/5

Das wir bald in unserem eigenen Land Angst haben müssen von extremen Splittergruppen wie den Salafisten "überrannt" zu werden genauso. 5/5


----------



## Konov (17. September 2012)

Jordin schrieb:


> [...]







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BloodyEyeX (17. September 2012)

Ich klink mich hier garnicht erst ein. Finde das Thema hat es nicht verdient das darüber gesprochen wird.

Die Menschen sollen sich verfickt nochmal lieb haben.


----------



## Ol@f (17. September 2012)

Reflox schrieb:


> Ein Islamhassender Amerikaner hat Scheisse gebaut und alle anderen müssen ausbaden. PUNKT. Ist doch ganz einfach. Ich glaube, Christen wären auch nicht begeistert wenn ein Muslime Jesus als Pädophilen hinstellen würde.


Wie viele Demonstranten haben den Film selbst gesehen?
Hinweis: Er ist bis jetzt noch nicht veröffentlicht. Das einzige, was es gibt, ist ein längerer Trailer, den aber schon seit längerem.

Wahrscheinlicher ist, dass sich gerade in im Umbruch befindliche Staaten, leichter Personen mobilisieren und auch zu Gewalt provozieren lassen.

Und es scheint auch generell der Fall zu sein, dass extremistische, muslimische Strömungen sich schnell provozieren lassen und dann gewalttätig werden. Von dieser Sorte gibt es aber offenbar mittlerweile genug um wirklich Unheil anzurichten... 

Der arabische Frühling ist richtig!
Was man allerdings trotzdem machen muss, ist radikale Bewegungen unter Kontrolle halten. Und gerade hier ist ein Staat, der das Gewaltmonopol an sich reißt (wie in Deutschland und im Gegensatz zur USA), sehr von Vorteil.


----------



## EspCap (17. September 2012)

Reflox schrieb:


> Ich glaube, Christen wären auch nicht begeistert wenn ein Muslime Jesus als Pädophilen hinstellen würde.



Nach "Life of Brian" hat auch keiner Britische Botschaften angezündet oder zum Mord an Monty Python aufgerufen. Bestimmte Muslime (nicht alle!) sind da schon etwas sehr empfindlich.


Am Rande: Muhammad hat eine neunjährige geheiratet. Natürlich waren das andere Zeiten, aber trotzdem. 

Auch am Rande: Genau genommen ist das Video in Deutschland bereits illegal - siehe StGB §166.


----------



## Wynn (17. September 2012)

das video war kurz bei bild.de online aber dann war es plötzlich weg ^^


----------



## Reflox (17. September 2012)

Jeder hinterletzte Idiot weiss, dass der Islam noch nicht soweit ist wie das Christentum heute. Er hinkt uns einfach noch ein paar hundert Jahre hinterher. Freunde, vor 250 Jahren haben wir noch Hexen verbrannt und Ketzer hingerichtet. Und wenn dann irgendein fetter alter Amerikaner daher watschelt und wieder seine Hassfilme und Hassreden produziert, ist es für mich kein Wunder wenn die Leute überreagieren.



> Der *geistlichen Führer des Irans*, Ayatollah Ali Chamenei, hat den Westen aufgefordert, Respekt gegenüber Muslimen zu zeigen und *gegen Film vorzugehen*. Westliche Staatschefs müssten beweisen, dass sie keine «Komplizen» bei einem «grossen Verbrechen» seien, sagte Chamenei nach Angaben des Staatsfernsehens am Montag. Einige Staaten würden die Meinungs- und Redefreiheit beschränken, etwa Webseiten mit Nazi-Bezug, bemerkte Chamenei. Im Iran war es zu mehreren gewaltfreien Demonstrationen gegen den umstrittenen Film gekommen.
> 
> Vertreter der USA haben bisher erklärt, sie könnten wegen der Verfassung nicht gegen den Film vorgehen. Google lehnte es ebenfalls ab, das Video weltweit zu sperren.



Statt den Film auf google zu sperren, wehren sie sich krankhaft dagegen. Der Filmausschnitt ist unter aller Sau. Ich habe ihn gesehen. Ich finde ja Parodien lustig, aber das war definitv unter der Gürtellinie. Der Film war nur zur Provokation ausgelegt. Das merkt man schon daran, dass der Produzent anonym ist und die Schauspieler verarscht wurden. Wenn man einen Islamisten zeigt, der Ausrechnet wieviel Steuergelder man mit einer Bombe sparen könnte, statt die Christen hinzurichten, ist das Mass endgültig voll.


----------



## EspCap (17. September 2012)

Reflox schrieb:


> Wenn man einen Islamisten zeigt, der Ausrechnet wieviel Steuergelder man mit einer Bombe sparen könnte, statt die Christen hinzurichten, ist das Mass endgültig voll.



Muss da gerade unweigerlich an eine Seite in meinem alten Wirtschaftsbuch aus der Oberstufe denken... 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alux (17. September 2012)

Das der Source SDK Base 2007 Download von chip.de nicht startet 5/5


Edit: Lesen bildet, man braucht auch Steam dafür -.-

Edit2: Erledigt^^


----------



## Reflox (17. September 2012)

EspCap schrieb:


> Muss da gerade unweigerlich an eine Seite in meinem alten Wirtschaftsbuch aus der Oberstufe denken...



Dann tut es mir leid, aus was für Bücher du gelernt hast. Ich habe mich damals geweigert, für ein geheimes Geschichtsexperiment auszurechnen wieviele Juden in einen Ofen passen, oder wie gross der Radius eines detonierenden Bombengürtels ist.


----------



## Thoor (17. September 2012)

Die momentane Weltpolitische Situation, die Ignoranz, Heuchelei und Doppelmoral auf dieser verschissenen, gottverlassenen Welt: 5/5

Am besten sollten man alle die nicht fähig sind, miteinander friedlich und in *gegenseitigem* Respekt zu leben, ins All schiessen. Sollen sie ihre Probleme doch da lösen, vielleicht schaffens sie ja in den paar Milisekunden bevor sie den Löffel abgeben. Die Welt wäre ohne all diese religiösen Fanatiker, geldgeilen Idioten, pseudo Moralapostel und Hobbyweltverbesserer soviel besser. Dann könnten wir uns endlich auf die wahren Probleme konzentrieren und die lösen, aber nein, dafür ist der Mensch einfach zu dumm.

Mehr sag ich dazu besser nicht, sonst detoniert hier im buffed Forum eine literarische Atombombe


----------



## Wynn (17. September 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=3JQ0jPdKsuY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Jordin (17. September 2012)

Thoor schrieb:


> Die momentane Weltpolitische Situation, die Ignoranz, Heuchelei und Doppelmoral auf dieser verschissenen, gottverlassenen Welt: 5/5
> 
> Am besten sollten man alle die nicht fähig sind, miteinander friedlich und in *gegenseitigem* Respekt zu leben, ins All schiessen. Sollen sie ihre Probleme doch da lösen, vielleicht schaffens sie ja in den paar Milisekunden bevor sie den Löffel abgeben. Die Welt wäre ohne all diese religiösen Fanatiker, geldgeilen Idioten, pseudo Moralapostel und Hobbyweltverbesserer soviel besser. Dann könnten wir uns endlich auf die wahren Probleme konzentrieren und die lösen, aber nein, dafür ist der Mensch einfach zu dumm.
> 
> Mehr sag ich dazu besser nicht, sonst detoniert hier im buffed Forum eine literarische Atombombe



Amen Bruder!


----------



## painschkes (18. September 2012)

_Troll im PC-Zusammenstellungs-Thread.. 1/5 _

_Immer wieder herrlich..__
_
_Naja, ich geh schlafen - gute Nacht! :-)_


----------



## shadow24 (18. September 2012)

Konov schrieb:


> Was mich aufregt?
> 
> Menschen die zu BLÖD zum LESEN und VERSTEHEN sind. 5/5
> 
> Leider ist die Welt voll davon. KOTZ



dito


----------



## win3ermute (18. September 2012)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Troll im PC-Zusammenstellungs-Thread.. 1/5 _



Ich find ihn niedlich - ich finde, wir sollten ihn behalten! Außerdem hast Du Dich doch gut geschlagen; der Troll (falls es einer ist, was man nur hoffen kann für den Durchschnitts-IQ der Menschheit) hat also komplett versagt.


----------



## heinzelmännchen (18. September 2012)

win3ermute schrieb:


> Ich find ihn niedlich - ich finde, wir sollten ihn behalten! [...]



Ich bin auch dafür. Welch Schande dass das buffed.de-Forum bisher noch kein Haustier hatte


----------



## EspCap (19. September 2012)

Webseiten, die schon so anfangen und dann gar nicht laden, weil sie 99% Flash und 1% riesige Bilder sind, für die man anscheinend mindestens 25k DSL braucht. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Konov (19. September 2012)

Studentenwerk, Uni... alle mit denen man sich durch bürokratische Labyrinthe durchwinden muss 5/5

Megakotz ^^


----------



## Reflox (19. September 2012)

Hier kommt nur doofes und immer wieder das selbe im Radio 1/5


----------



## BloodyEyeX (19. September 2012)

Motorrad - Autobahn - Regen 

-.-


----------



## wangaz (19. September 2012)

Wetter... ist heute wieder richtig gut *Sarcasm*


----------



## HitotsuSatori (19. September 2012)

Bei Rewe trotz ausgegebener 22 Euro keine Aufkleber bekommen, weil die grad alle sind. 5/5


----------



## Konov (19. September 2012)

Die Piratenkacke hier im Forum 3/5


----------



## ZAM (19. September 2012)

Konov schrieb:


> Die Piratenkacke hier im Forum 3/5



http://my.buffed.de/go/bfdsettings
Letztes Häkchen


----------



## Konov (19. September 2012)

ZAM schrieb:


> http://my.buffed.de/go/bfdsettings
> Letztes Häkchen



Danke


----------



## Magogan (19. September 2012)

Hab mir Guild Wars 2 doch mal gekauft für 47 Euro (geht doch eigentlich vom Preis her, oder?), aber jetzt bekomme ich bei der Charaktererstellung immer den Fehler 1004:6:16:287:101 ... Und angeblich soll man auch nicht lagfrei spielen können, worüber ich aber nichts sagen kann, weil ich erst gar nicht über die Charaktererstellung hinaus komme ...


----------



## Legendary (19. September 2012)

Don´t feed the trolls.


----------



## Konov (19. September 2012)

Wegen der Uni bei Facebook angemeldet, irgendwie peilt man gar nix auf dieser furchtbaren Seite 3/5

Immerhin in der Unigruppe drin


----------



## Legendary (19. September 2012)

Du warst bis jetzt nicht bei Facebook.

Gott du Außenseiter.


----------



## Konov (19. September 2012)

Legendary schrieb:


> Du warst bis jetzt nicht bei Facebook.
> 
> Gott du Außenseiter.





Jaja, ich wär am liebsten auch weggeblieben ehrlich gesagt ^^


----------



## Legendary (19. September 2012)

Ich kann schon länger nicht mehr ohne. Einmal in den Bann gezogen kommst du auch schwer wieder raus trotz Datenkrake. Man muss eben sein Profil ordentlich einschränken und aufpassen was man so schreibt.


----------



## Reflox (19. September 2012)

Jetzt mal ernsthaft, was ist an Facebook so schwer zu bedienen? Ich glaube Konov wird langsam alt 

Franzosen wiedermal! Wenn man glaubt es gehe nicht dümmer, kommt der Franzose! 2/5


----------



## Konov (19. September 2012)

Reflox schrieb:


> Jetzt mal ernsthaft, was ist an Facebook so schwer zu bedienen? Ich glaube Konov wird langsam alt



Das glaub ich auch!
Alleine dass man ewig suchen muss um den Punkt "Konto löschen" zu finden, spricht schonmal Bände...


----------



## Legendary (19. September 2012)

Ich sag mal so: Die Oberfläche kann sogar ein Schimpanse bedienen. Sogar ein Affe kann sich 10 Zahlen merken, bist du etwa dümmer als ein Affe? 

Die Privatsphäre und Datenschutzeinstellungen sind allerdings ziemlich kompliziert teilweise. Da klick ich mich auch als ITler erstmal durch zig Einstellungen durch. Man soll ja alles von sich preis geben.


----------



## Magogan (19. September 2012)

Legendary schrieb:


> Don´t feed the trolls.


Auf was war das bezogen?


----------



## Legendary (19. September 2012)

Ach nix nix.


----------



## Konov (19. September 2012)

Legendary schrieb:


> Die Privatsphäre und Datenschutzeinstellungen sind allerdings ziemlich kompliziert teilweise.



Genau darum gings


----------



## Manowar (20. September 2012)

Konov schrieb:


> Wegen der Uni bei Facebook angemeldet, irgendwie peilt man gar nix auf dieser furchtbaren Seite 3/5
> 
> Immerhin in der Unigruppe drin



Jetzt machen meine Worte Sinn,gelle? 
Ich hatte mal gesagt "Irgendwann kommt man nicht mehr dran vorbei und MUSS sich anmelden".
Das hast du vehement bestritten - und jetzt isser da


----------



## Konov (20. September 2012)

Manowar schrieb:


> Jetzt machen meine Worte Sinn,gelle?
> Ich hatte mal gesagt "Irgendwann kommt man nicht mehr dran vorbei und MUSS sich anmelden".
> Das hast du vehement bestritten - und jetzt isser da



Touché 

Naja aber ich muss mal sehen ob es was bringt, ich kenn ja sowieso niemanden dort, aber vielleicht erleichtert es die Kontaktaufnahme mit den Erstsemestern.
Darum gehts ja primär

Find Facebook immer noch scheiße


----------



## Doofkatze (20. September 2012)

Hab letztes Jahr Strom gespart. Vorher pro Monat für meine Wohnung 77 Euro bezahlt. Dann eine Fernbedienung geholt für die Steckdosen hinter dem PC bzw. in der Fernseherkommode. Jedes Wochenende, an dem ich nicht da war, Knöpfchen gedrückt.

Verbrauch ist um 10% gesunken, hätte also rund 100 Euro zurückbekommen. Aufgrund des Preisanstiegs muss ich nun 70 Euro nachzahlen und jetzt monatlich 85 Euro als Abschlag zahlen.

Klingt fair oder? ...


----------



## H2OTest (20. September 2012)

Doofkatze schrieb:


> Hab letztes Jahr Strom gespart. Vorher pro Monat für meine Wohnung 77 Euro bezahlt. Dann eine Fernbedienung geholt für die Steckdosen hinter dem PC bzw. in der Fernseherkommode. Jedes Wochenende, an dem ich nicht da war, Knöpfchen gedrückt.
> 
> Verbrauch ist um 10% gesunken, hätte also rund 100 Euro zurückbekommen. Aufgrund des Preisanstiegs muss ich nun 70 Euro nachzahlen und jetzt monatlich 85 Euro als Abschlag zahlen.
> 
> Klingt fair oder? ...



versteh ich dich richtig? du brauchst 10 % weniger strom zahlst aber 8 euro mehr?


----------



## EspCap (20. September 2012)

H2OTest schrieb:


> versteh ich dich richtig? du brauchst 10 % weniger strom zahlst aber 8 euro mehr?



Strom ist teurer geworden.


----------



## Legendary (20. September 2012)

Ja und zwar deutlich. Ist direkt mit dem Anstieg des Preises von Erdöl zu verbuchen, die meisten Kraftwerke stellen ja noch "schmutzigen" Strom her.


----------



## Magogan (21. September 2012)

Was mich mehr nervt als die Strompreise, sind die Leute, die dauernd an der Haustür klingeln und dir einen anderen Stromtarif bei einem anderen Anbieter verkaufen wollen ...

Hatte ich schon mehrmals, dafür aber noch keine Versicherungsvertreter oder Zeugen Jehovas ...


----------



## tonygt (22. September 2012)

Das twitch.tv Anmeldung derzeit buged ist er sagt mit bitte Begriff in der Captcha ausfüllen aber auf den ganzen scheisse Seite ist keine Box die ich ausfüllen kann  5/5


----------



## Alux (22. September 2012)

Hm bei Amazon was schon letzte Woch storniert und was ist gestern? Es wird tortzdem verschickt, jetzt ist mein Monatsbudget im Arsch 5/5


----------



## Konov (22. September 2012)

Facebook anmeldung... einer Studiengruppe gejoint, damit man die Leute mal kennenlernt...

2 Tage später

Irgendein Horst aus Wasweißichwo, der inderselben Gruppe ist, möchte mein Freund sein.

Ich klick ihn an - über 500 Freunde...



...

Ja ne komm lass mal  4/5


----------



## HitotsuSatori (22. September 2012)

Mich regt der Crossrealm-Dreck in WoW auf! Farmen? Negativ. Den letzten noch verbleibenden Rarmob für den Erfolg holen? Negativ. In Ruhe questen mit dem Twink? Negativ. So kann man Leute auch aus einem Spiel ekeln. over 9000/5


----------



## Wynn (22. September 2012)

crossrealm assi ghetto horde von frostwolf/aegwyn und co die 4 bis 6 stunden komplette zonen flachlegen und das als open pvp verkaufen !!!


----------



## win3ermute (22. September 2012)

Der Zeitpunkt, an dem eine Auktion ausläuft... ist jemand von euch am 26.09. um 10:51 zuhause?


----------



## JokerofDarkness (22. September 2012)

win3ermute schrieb:


> Der Zeitpunkt, an dem eine Auktion ausläuft... ist jemand von euch am 26.09. um 10:51 zuhause?


Smartphone oder Bietagent keine Option?


----------



## win3ermute (22. September 2012)

JokerofDarkness schrieb:


> Smartphone oder Bietagent keine Option?



Hab kein Schmartphone (jupp, in einer solchen Situation wäre das endlich mal brauchbar - dürfte ich allerdings aus Datenschutzgründen eh nicht auf der Arbeit herauskramen); Bietagent traue ich nicht wegen Password-Übergabe. 

Watt soll's? Entweder geht das Ding sehr günstig wech, weil keiner zuhause ist - oder halt sehr teuer, weil die Leute "vorbieten". Im ersteren Fall würde ich mich natürlich ärgern...


----------



## heiduei (22. September 2012)

Mich regt vorallem das permanente nörgeln auf xD
Anstatt auch mal zu sagen was gut ist, wird sich nur permanent beschwert. Aber dass dadurch nur einseitiges feedback zu den Entwicklern heruaskommt, das wäre ja abwegig, oder ?  


Und siehe z.B. Torchlight II und Diablo 3. Da wird ja nur so um sich getreten, Frustration in rauen Mengen in Form von Beleidigungen gegenüber dem anderen Spiel rausgposaunt und alles niedergemacht das auch nur in irgendeiner Form "Pro [insert random thing here]" ist. Man könnte ja vielleicht mehrere Sachen gleichzeitig spielen oder etwas positiver durchs Leben gehen, aber who cares ?


----------



## Legendary (22. September 2012)

HitotsuSatori schrieb:


> Mich regt der Crossrealm-Dreck in WoW auf! Farmen? Negativ. Den letzten noch verbleibenden Rarmob für den Erfolg holen? Negativ. In Ruhe questen mit dem Twink? Negativ. So kann man Leute auch aus einem Spiel ekeln. over 9000/5



Was ist Crossrealm? Ich habe 4 Jahre WoW gespielt und noch nie diesen Begriff gehört. Oo Ist das wenn Leute auf andere Server transen oder wat?


----------



## win3ermute (22. September 2012)

heiduei schrieb:


> Mich regt vorallem das permanente nörgeln auf xD
> Anstatt auch mal zu sagen was gut ist, wird sich nur permanent beschwert. Aber dass dadurch nur einseitiges feedback zu den Entwicklern heruaskommt, das wäre ja abwegig, oder ?



Es ist nun mal so, daß gerade zwei "Extreme" z. B. mich dazu bewegen, etwas über ein Produkt egal in welcher Hinsicht zu schreiben: 

1. Man ärgert sich 

2. Man ist komplett begeistert

"Mittelmäßige" Dinge sind ok; da verliert man kaum ein Wort drüber, weil sie halt ihre Funktion erfüllen. Habe ich ein Produkt, das so gut ist, daß es meine Erwartungen klar übertrifft, neige ich zu Übertreibungen und erwähne zwar die Nachteile; sie sind allerdings nur Begleiterscheinungen.

Anders sieht es aus bei Dingen, die mich enttäuschen: Auch jene Nachteile des vortrefflichen Produktes fließen dann in die Bewertung ein und sind mit ein Hauptkritikpunkt. 

In beiden Fällen sieht allerdings der Hersteller, wo noch Verbesserungsbedarf herrscht. Der "Mittenbereich" ist vernachlässigbar; der Rest ist das, was der Kunde möchte, um zufriedengestellt zu werden. Insofern ist jede Kritik willkommen (das sage ich als Software-Entwickler, der natürlich einwandfreie Funktion bieten möchte, dem allerdings das "Handling" nach der einwandfreien Funktion über alles geht).

Bei Büchern und Filmen etc. ist's natürlich mit der "Verbesserung" sehr schwierig; bei Software ist's immerhin sehr gut möglich, sofern Geld und Willen da ist. Bei Geräten, die wir tagtäglich benutzen, ist Feedback in jeglicher Hinsicht verdammt gut!


----------



## Reflox (22. September 2012)

Legendary schrieb:


> Was ist Crossrealm? Ich habe 4 Jahre WoW gespielt und noch nie diesen Begriff gehört. Oo Ist das wenn Leute auf andere Server transen oder wat?



Das ist neu. Mittel oder niedrige bevölkerte Gebiete werden zusammengelegt. z.B. habe ich in Durotar Leute von Tirion gesehen, obwohl ich eigentlich auf Lordaeron spiele.


----------



## Ayi (22. September 2012)

HitotsuSatori schrieb:


> Mich regt der Crossrealm-Dreck in WoW auf! Farmen? Negativ. Den letzten noch verbleibenden Rarmob für den Erfolg holen? Negativ. In Ruhe questen mit dem Twink? Negativ. So kann man Leute auch aus einem Spiel ekeln. over 9000/5



dem schließ ich mich an. Nicht nur wegen mehr Konkurrenz, damit könnte ich noch leben. Aber hauptsächlich, weil das Heimatgefühl meines Wunschservers verloren geht, fast immer nur anderen Servern zu begegnen. Wenn Blizz den Mist nicht abschafft oder optional macht, werde ich sobald möglich ebenfalls meinen Account kündigen


----------



## Wynn (22. September 2012)

Reflox schrieb:


> Das ist neu. Mittel oder niedrige bevölkerte Gebiete werden zusammengelegt. z.B. habe ich in Durotar Leute von Tirion gesehen, obwohl ich eigentlich auf Lordaeron spiele.



wenns nur niedrige und mittelere wären 

leider werden die server die auf hoch Aegwyn,Blaackhand,Frostwolf stehen auch auf niedrige bis mittlere server geschickt und hinterlassen da nur verbrannte erde derzeit


----------



## HitotsuSatori (22. September 2012)

Ayi schrieb:


> Aber hauptsächlich, weil das Heimatgefühl meines Wunschservers verloren geht, fast immer nur anderen Servern zu begegnen.



Das kommt noch dazu. Ich mochte meinen Server wie er war - ob leer oder nicht. Fehlen nur noch die Chaoten von Aegwynn, die schon in den Instanzen genug nerven...


----------



## Legendary (22. September 2012)

Reflox schrieb:


> Das ist neu. Mittel oder niedrige bevölkerte Gebiete werden zusammengelegt. z.B. habe ich in Durotar Leute von Tirion gesehen, obwohl ich eigentlich auf Lordaeron spiele.



WTF, ein Grund mehr nicht mehr zu spielen. Das gabs ja bisher nur in Instanzen und Raids, aber in der normalen Welt? Ziemlich krank, ich hab Shattrath mal so geliebt.


----------



## Jordin (22. September 2012)

HitotsuSatori schrieb:


> Mich regt der Crossrealm-Dreck in WoW auf! Farmen? Negativ. Den letzten noch verbleibenden Rarmob für den Erfolg holen? Negativ. In Ruhe questen mit dem Twink? Negativ. So kann man Leute auch aus einem Spiel ekeln. over 9000/5



Da schließe ich mich sowas von an! Habe haargenau die gleichen Probs ^^
Ich bin auf dem selben Server (AT) und totunglücklich mit der Zusammenlegung. 

Das schreit nach: Petition!


----------



## Konov (22. September 2012)

Wo ich noch WoW gezockt hab, hat mich der Serverübergreifende Dungeonbrowser schon genervt....

Ich will gar net wissen wie es jetzt ist


----------



## Saji (22. September 2012)

Konov schrieb:


> Wo ich noch WoW gezockt hab, hat mich der Serverübergreifende Dungeonbrowser schon genervt....
> 
> Ich will gar net wissen wie es jetzt ist



Und ich hab vergessen die MoP CE Vorbestellung zu stornieren. >_> Heute hat Amazon natürlich pünktlichst versendet. *grummel* 3/5


----------



## Legendary (22. September 2012)

Was Mop ist schon draußen?


----------



## Saji (22. September 2012)

Legendary schrieb:


> Was Mop ist schon draußen?



Am 25. ist Release, ja.


----------



## Wynn (22. September 2012)

Saji schrieb:


> Und ich hab vergessen die MoP CE Vorbestellung zu stornieren. >_> Heute hat Amazon natürlich pünktlichst versendet. *grummel* 3/5



ebay ^^


----------



## Saji (22. September 2012)

Wrynn schrieb:


> ebay ^^



Nä, lohnt nicht. Mach ich ja eher noch Verlust oder geh Plus Minus Null raus. Da schick ich es lieber zurück. ^^


----------



## Fakebook (22. September 2012)

Wrynn schrieb:


> ebay ^^



Bei amazon für 69 Euro zu haben, bei ebay für 79 Euro (mit dem Hinweis 'uncut'   )
Wer soll das kaufen bei ebay?


----------



## Saji (22. September 2012)

buffed hing, sorry für Doppelpost.


----------



## Saji (22. September 2012)

Fakebook schrieb:


> Bei amazon für 69 Euro zu haben, bei ebay für 79 Euro (mit dem Hinweis 'uncut'   )
> Wer soll das kaufen bei ebay?



Yeah....

World of Warcraft - Mists of Pandria *UNCUT * Aber recht haben sie ja, geschnitten wurde nix. *g*


----------



## Konov (22. September 2012)

Warscheinlich nackte Pandas in der Uncut....


----------



## Fakebook (22. September 2012)

Konov schrieb:


> Warscheinlich nackte Pandas in der Uncut....



Kopfkino ...


----------



## Ogil (22. September 2012)

Panda-Sex! Interracial (die weiblichen und maennlichen Pandas im Spiel sind immerhin unterschiedliche Tierarten) und Furry! Na dann viel Spass mit der Uncut...


----------



## Konov (22. September 2012)

Ogil schrieb:


> Panda-Sex! Interracial (die weiblichen und maennlichen Pandas im Spiel sind immerhin unterschiedliche Tierarten) und Furry! Na dann viel Spass mit der Uncut...



Kostenloser Zugang zum Ingame Panda-Puff... für Horde und Allianz... ohne Uncut kostet extra


----------



## Ogil (22. September 2012)

Nana - das klingt eher nach Collectors Edition Content!


----------



## Konov (22. September 2012)

Ogil schrieb:


> Nana - das klingt eher nach Collectors Edition Content!



Achso, ich dachte in der CE war der nackte Panda-Pappaufsteller in Lebensgröße


----------



## Reflox (22. September 2012)

Ogil schrieb:


> Interracial



Aha, da haben wir wohl einen Kenner 

Morgen ist schon wieder Sonntag 1/5


----------



## Saji (22. September 2012)

Konov schrieb:


> Achso, ich dachte in der CE war der nackte Panda-Pappaufsteller in Lebensgröße



Mit passenden Löchern oben und unten und einer Packung Klinex? :x ZAM, SORRY! NICHT BANNEN! D:

Zam... wat r u doin.. Zam... STAHP!


----------



## Fakebook (22. September 2012)

UNCUT-Extras beim Support: "Wähle jetzt! Die strenge Rosi oder die einfühlende Chantalle - wir lassen dich deine Probleme mit dem Lastschriftverfahren einfach vergessen."


----------



## Konov (22. September 2012)

Was mich grad aufregt... Pizza braucht zulange... will jetzt essen. HUNGA 3/5


----------



## win3ermute (22. September 2012)

Fuck! Ihr habt mich dazu gebracht, sowas zu googeln...:

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1G7JqFpnyMw[/youtube]

PANDA-SEX!!! PORNO AUF BUFFED!!!


----------



## Fakebook (22. September 2012)

win3ermute schrieb:


> PANDA-SEX!!! PORNO AUF BUFFED!!!



Meine Rückkehr zu buffed hat sich gelohnt.
Endlich wieder Spam! Meine 16 'Freunde' auf Facebook ... schläfrig.


----------



## Reflox (22. September 2012)

Wer warst du denn vorher? ^^


----------



## Magogan (22. September 2012)

Schlag den Raab wird nicht in HD, sondern nur in SD ausgestrahlt ... Die Werbung ist aber in HD ... -.- 4/5


----------



## Fakebook (22. September 2012)

Reflox schrieb:


> Wer warst du denn vorher? ^^



Sag ich dir, wenn ich aufgeraucht habe.


----------



## Wynn (22. September 2012)

Fakebook schrieb:


> Sag ich dir, wenn ich aufgeraucht habe.



die hühnerzeichnerin ?


----------



## BloodyEyeX (22. September 2012)

achwas .. aufgeraucht


----------



## wowfighter (22. September 2012)

DAs morgen Sonntag ist


----------



## Fakebook (22. September 2012)

Wrynn schrieb:


> die hühnerzeichnerin ?



Hühner?
Ick doch nich!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wynn (22. September 2012)

juhu sie ist wieder da


----------



## Fakebook (22. September 2012)

War irgendwie doof geworden hier. Oder ich war zu doof für buffed. Egal.
Endlos viele Hühner-Comics gezeichnet, viel auf Facebook diskutiert.

Aber ein Samstagabend auf buffed ist durch nichts zu ersetzen (sofern kein Event anliegt). Jedenfalls nicht, solange man nur ein oder zwei echte Hardcore-Spammer in der Facebook-'Freundes'-Liste hat.


----------



## Legendary (22. September 2012)

aufgeraucht. <3

Hab dich vermisst.


----------



## Fakebook (22. September 2012)

*suche instinktiv nach dem Gefällt-mir-Button* Moaaah, bin ein Facebook-Krüppel geworden.
Danke dir :-)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## win3ermute (22. September 2012)

Watt? Fakebook ist Frau Aufgeraucht? Da glaubt man, man unterhalte sich mit unbekannten, netten Leuten - und in Wirklichkeit sind das nur nicht ganz unbekannte, nette Leute!

Ich bin schwer enttäuscht! Ich rauche mir darauf erst mal eine Kippe! So!


----------



## Fakebook (22. September 2012)

@win3ermute




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



(jaaaaaa, Krakeleien spammen!)


----------



## Alux (23. September 2012)

Die Aussage in folgendem Link einfach nur WTF/5

Hier klicken


----------



## Manowar (24. September 2012)

Fakebook schrieb:


> Hühner?
> Ick doch nich!



Hab mich auch schon gefragt, wo du bist und war erschüttert!


----------



## Wynn (24. September 2012)

telekom senkt klammheimlich vdsl 50 immer mehr 

letzten winter war es noch volle 50 und inzwischen bin ich bei 41,39 

gut das ich im november bei kabel deutschland bin gleich leistung bei weniger geld


----------



## Fremder123 (24. September 2012)

Den Weltverbesserungszwang Deutschlands. In Japan gibt es eine atomare Katastrophe? Deutschland schaltet die Kraftwerke ab. In den Niederlanden eskaliert eine Facebook-Party? Eine deutsche Ministerin wettert gegen das Netzwerk. Die Pole schmelzen immer weiter? Deutschland spart und dämmt als gefühlt einziges Land, wohingegen die anderen Industrienationen fröhlich weiterqualmen.

Ist ja gar nicht mal immer unbedingt alles falsch was gemacht wird, aber diese Bigotterie kotzt mich persönlich langsam an. Als hätten wir im eigenen Land nicht genug Probleme, ich habs satt immer "mit gutem Beispiel voran" gehen zu müssen.


----------



## Doofkatze (24. September 2012)

Unsere Stadt kann es sich nicht mehr leisten, die Straßen richtig zu reinigen. Daher hat man umstrukturiert. Der am meisten frequentierte Bereich, der Stadtkern, wo zufälligerweise alle Verantwortlichen sitzen, wird fast täglich gekehrt, die Außenbezirke EIN Mal im Jahr.


http://www.derwesten.de/staedte/hattingen/das-zentrum-geht-vor-id7117516.html


----------



## NoHeroIn (24. September 2012)

Doofkatze schrieb:


> Unsere Stadt kann es sich nicht mehr leisten, die Straßen richtig zu reinigen. Daher hat man umstrukturiert. Der am meisten frequentierte Bereich, der Stadtkern, wo zufälligerweise alle Verantwortlichen sitzen, wird fast täglich gekehrt, die Außenbezirke EIN Mal im Jahr.



Ist mir noch gar nicht aufgefa... oh, moment, ich wohn ja in der Innenstadt!   

Was mich aufregt:
Ich habe einen Kleiderschrank voll mit Nichts-zum-Anziehen,
der Kühlschrank ist voll, aber es ist nichts drin, was ich essen möchte
und ich habe 150 DVDs und weiß nie, welche ich schauen will.
First world problems.


----------



## Doofkatze (24. September 2012)

NoHeroIn schrieb:


> Ist mir noch gar nicht aufgefa... oh, moment, ich wohn ja in der Innenstadt!
> 
> Was mich aufregt:
> Ich habe einen Kleiderschrank voll mit Nichts-zum-Anziehen,
> ...




DVDs in den Kleiderschrank, Inhalt des Kühlschranks ins DVD-Regal und Kleidung in den Kühlschrank.

Und dann? Was fragst du mich!


----------



## heinzelmännchen (24. September 2012)

6:00 Uhr in der Früh: ein Gewitter zieht auf und mit einem lauten KAWUMMMMMMMMMBRRRRRR*DONNER* fall ich quasi aus dem Bett.

Ich wäre beinahe unters Bett gesprungen, mir nen Stahlhelm wünschend und hab schon fast erwartet, dass mir die Steckdosen entgegen fliegen.

Mit der vollen Packung Adrenalin im Blut konnte ich dann nich mehr vernünftig schlafen und bin hundemüde.


Scheiß Gewitter  3/5 (son bissel geil isses ja schon wenns draußen so scheppert als gehe die Welt grad unter und man selbst gemütlich unter der Bettdecke liegt^^)


----------



## Wynn (24. September 2012)

Doofkatze schrieb:


> DVDs in den Kleiderschrank, Inhalt des Kühlschranks ins DVD-Regal und Kleidung in den Kühlschrank.
> 
> Und dann? Was fragst du mich!



Ab nach Fledermausland


----------



## HitotsuSatori (24. September 2012)

NoHeroIn schrieb:


> und ich habe 150 DVDs und weiß nie, welche ich schauen will.



Nur 150? ^^

was mich aufregt: "Obercoole" Leute (in der Gilde), die meinen, dass sie mit ihren dämlichen Sprüchen so richtig witzig wären, allerdings nur absolut peinlich sind. 5/5


----------



## Doofkatze (24. September 2012)

HitotsuSatori schrieb:


> Nur 150? ^^
> 
> was mich aufregt: "Obercoole" Leute (in der Gilde), die meinen, dass sie mit ihren dämlichen Sprüchen so richtig witzig wären, allerdings nur absolut peinlich sind. 5/5




Reicht doch :>
Selbst bei 500 DVDs würden wir noch zur Videothek fahren, wenn wir nicht gerade explizit vorhätten Film X und Y zu sehen.


----------



## Noxiel (24. September 2012)

Das krasse Missverhältnis zwischen der angenommenen maximalen Aufnahmefähigkeit des Magens, vermittelt durch die Augen, Spaghetti Bolognese betreffend und der tatsächlichen Kapazität. 

5/5


----------



## Doofkatze (24. September 2012)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Das krasse Missverhältnis zwischen der angenommenen maximalen Aufnahmefähigkeit des Magens, vermittelt durch die Augen, Spaghetti Bolognese betreffend und der tatsächlichen Kapazität.
> 
> 5/5



Zettel raus, mitschreiben!

Die "4-5" auf der Miracoli Packung ist nicht die Anzahl der benötigten Löffel. Außerdem kommt unverständlicherweise noch das Hackfleisch HINZU, ja HINZU, nicht abgezogen, das kommt obendrauf! Dadurch müsste da "5-6" stehen. 

Bei mir hält so eine große Miracolipackung üblicherweise 1 Wochenende, Samstags Mittags gemacht, gespachtelt, abends nachgespachtelt, Sonntags Mittags weiter gespachtelt und der Rest landet dann auf dem Scheiterhaufen Kompost.


----------



## Fremder123 (24. September 2012)

heinzelmännchen schrieb:


> 6:00 Uhr in der Früh:
> Mit der vollen Packung Adrenalin im Blut konnte ich dann nich mehr vernünftig schlafen und bin hundemüde.


Aufstehen/ Arbeiten gehen? 6 Uhr klingelt doch eh der Wecker.


----------



## Noxiel (24. September 2012)

Anstatt mir irgendwelche ominösen Zubereitungstipps für Spaghetti (die du ganz schnöde aus der Miracoli Packung zubereitest; du Anti Gourmet) vor den Latz zu hauen, wäre ein Kurzer - freundschaftlich dargereicht - im Moment die wesentlich bessere Hilfe. 

Ramazzotti oder Jägermeister, ich bin da nicht wählerisch.....

*Bauch halt*


----------



## Davatar (24. September 2012)

Meine Grossmutter empfiehlt in solchen Momenten: Slivovitz


----------



## Doofkatze (24. September 2012)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Anstatt mir irgendwelche ominösen Zubereitungstipps für Spaghetti (die du ganz schnöde aus der Miracoli Packung zubereitest; du Anti Gourmet) vor den Latz zu hauen, wäre ein Kurzer - freundschaftlich dargereicht - im Moment die wesentlich bessere Hilfe.
> 
> Ramazzotti oder Jägermeister, ich bin da nicht wählerisch.....
> 
> *Bauch halt*




Ouzo oder Jägermeister.

Abgesehen davon muss man immer unterscheiden. Ich bin zwar ein Gourmet, aber es muss sich auch lohnen. Im Falle "ich will Spaghetti" hat man nicht immer Lust darauf, die Sauce komplett selbst anzurühren, zumal das ja auch ne ordentliche Zeit dauert. Da tuts dann auch mal Miracoli. In 30 Minuten hingezaubert, nicht erst nach 1-2 Stunden mit frischen Tomaten, Möhren ...


----------



## Alux (24. September 2012)

Selbst gebrannten von einem Verwandten aus der Steiermark. Hilft bei sowas augenblicklich aber wird nicht empfohlen den zu trinken wenns dem Magen GUT geht.



Doofkatze schrieb:


> Ouzo oder Jägermeister.
> 
> Abgesehen davon muss man immer unterscheiden. Ich bin zwar ein Gourmet, aber es muss sich auch lohnen. Im Falle "ich will Spaghetti" hat man nicht immer Lust darauf, die Sauce komplett selbst anzurühren, zumal das ja auch ne ordentliche Zeit dauert. Da tuts dann auch mal Miracoli. In 30 Minuten hingezaubert, nicht erst nach 1-2 Stunden mit frischen Tomaten, Möhren ...




Naja 1 Stunde maximal wenn mans selbst macht, also auch net sooo viel mehr als aus der Packung^^


----------



## Doofkatze (24. September 2012)

Alux schrieb:


> Selbst gebrannten von einem Verwandten aus der Steiermark. Hilft bei sowas augenblicklich aber wird nicht empfohlen den zu trinken wenns dem Magen GUT geht.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Und wer macht die Küche sauber?


----------



## Alux (24. September 2012)

Ist doch nicht viel sauber zu machen.
Geschirr nach Verzehr in den Geschirrspüler oder so abwaschen.
Topf abwaschen.
Ein Schneidebrett abwaschen.
Ein Messer abwaschen.
Abtrocknen.

Also so viel mal zum Thema Küche sauber machen


----------



## Davatar (24. September 2012)

Alux schrieb:


> Naja 1 Stunde maximal wenn mans selbst macht, also auch net sooo viel mehr als aus der Packung^^


Davatars selbst gemachte Sauce, Dauer: 10-15 Minuten (alles frisch)
Davatars selbst gekaufte Sauce, Dauer: 5 Minuten

Wie Ihr da auf 30-60 Minuten kommt, ist mir rätselhaft...allerdings muss ich dazu noch sagen, dass ich Hackfleisch in der Sauce nicht mag. Dann doch lieber ein ordentliches Stück Fleisch als Beilage


----------



## Konov (24. September 2012)

Heute ist einer der langweiligsten Gammeltage seit langem, puhhh und das Wetter spielt verrückt 1/5


----------



## heinzelmännchen (24. September 2012)

Fremder123 schrieb:


> Aufstehen/ Arbeiten gehen? 6 Uhr klingelt doch eh der Wecker.



nunja, 6 Uhr is dann früh, wenn man frei hat und den Abend/die Nacht vorher spät ins Bett ist -.-


----------



## Alux (24. September 2012)

Davatar schrieb:


> Davatars selbst gemachte Sauce, Dauer: 10-15 Minuten (alles frisch)
> Davatars selbst gekaufte Sauce, Dauer: 5 Minuten
> 
> Wie Ihr da auf 30-60 Minuten kommt, ist mir rätselhaft...allerdings muss ich dazu noch sagen, dass ich Hackfleisch in der Sauce nicht mag. Dann doch lieber ein ordentliches Stück Fleisch als Beilage



Joa nen Stündchen wenn man zu zweit kocht und nebenbei tratscht 

Ka wie lang ich brauchen würd wenn ich auf Zeit so ne Sauce machen würde, aber generell ist allein kochen saufad.


----------



## Combust90 (25. September 2012)

Das ich wieder Cola getrunken habe, obwohl ich weiß, dass ich danach wieder nicht schlafen kann. Körperlich bin ich müde, aber im Kopf gehts wieder ab und ich denk dann wieder über so Themen wie Ausserirdische, Sinn des Lebens, Paralleldimensionen usw. nach. -.- Kann ohnehin in letzter Zeit nicht gut schlafen.

3/5


----------



## Sh1k4ri (25. September 2012)

Scheint wohl so, dass man Galaxy S2 in die Reparatur muss, sobald  auch nur ein bisschen Druck auf die untere linke Ecke/Kante des Handys ausübe, geht es aus  Selbst wenn ich es aufs Bett werde und es mit der Kante da aufkommt... och man 10/5 -.-


----------



## Olliruh (25. September 2012)

Morgen Deutsch LK Klausur & keine Motivation zu lernen 3/5


----------



## Konov (25. September 2012)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Morgen Deutsch LK Klausur & keine Motivation zu lernen 3/5



Welches Thema? ^^

hatte auch Deutsch LK


----------



## Olliruh (25. September 2012)

Buddenbrocks v.v


----------



## orkman (25. September 2012)

mist aus pandaria is raus ;( ... die neue pokemon version is sch....


----------



## Fremder123 (25. September 2012)

orkman schrieb:


> mist aus pandaria is raus ;( ... die neue pokemon version is sch....


Das klingt hier aber anders. Wie immer Geschmackssache. Und warum bist Du verärgert dass MoP raus ist? Komm irgendwie nicht dahinter. Wenn es Dir nicht zusagt musst Du es nicht beachten.


----------



## BloodyEyeX (25. September 2012)

noch 5 std bis Feierabend. wtf. Gut das ich als Panda doppelt so lange was vom 200% ep Bonus habe.


----------



## Konov (25. September 2012)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Buddenbrocks v.v



Nie gehört


----------



## Olliruh (25. September 2012)

Buddenbrooks* 

800 Seiten Roman von Thomas Mann... gelesene Seiten : 22


----------



## Konov (26. September 2012)

Möchte in die Stadtbibliothek, ausgerechnet heute ist der einzige Tag an dem zu ist  1/5


----------



## asdagawe1 (26. September 2012)

Unfähige Autofahrer


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (26. September 2012)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Buddenbrooks*
> 
> 800 Seiten Roman von Thomas Mann... gelesene Seiten : 22



Wikipedia hat für meine Klausur vollkommen gereicht


----------



## Konov (28. September 2012)

Michael Schumacher fliegt bei Mercedes raus.... als wäre die Formel 1 nicht langweilig genug, macht sich der "Regenkönig" bis heute immer mehr zum Affen.
Er hätte seine Karriere beendet lassen sollen, als er auf dem Zenit stand. 3/5


----------



## NoHeroIn (28. September 2012)

Mein ICQ funktioniert nicht mehr, alle Passwörter, selbst das neu gesetzte sind angeblich falsch. -.- 5/5


----------



## Sh1k4ri (28. September 2012)

Konov schrieb:


> Michael Schumacher fliegt bei Mercedes raus.... als wäre die Formel 1 nicht langweilig genug, macht sich der "Regenkönig" bis heute immer mehr zum Affen.
> Er hätte seine Karriere beendet lassen sollen, als er auf dem Zenit stand. 3/5




Wieso macht er sich zum Affen ? Natürlich hat er nicht mehr die "Frische" von damals, das ist auch unmöglich. Allerdings reicht es immer noch für die Top 8 bei ihm. Dass er jetzt durch Hamilton ersetzt wird ist doch logisch. Er fährt bessere Ergebnisse ein als Schumi, und wenn er dann zu Mercedes will... ist es vollkommen legitim. 

Ich würde an Michaels Stelle mir entweder ein neues ambitioniertes Team suchen oder komplett aufhören. Schade wäre es trotzdem, er war der Grund, warum ich damals aufgehört habe Formel 1 zu schauen und jetzt wieder angefangen habe. Und es ist wirklich spannend.


----------



## Reflox (28. September 2012)

Hier läuft die ganze Zeit Pink, Nickelback und One Republic im Radio! DAS NERVT! 3/5
Wenigstens ist der Chef nicht da, so kann ich auch anderes hören. Aber heute Nachmittag heisst es wieder die gleichen Songs rauf und runter hören.


----------



## heinzelmännchen (28. September 2012)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Wieso macht er sich zum Affen ? Natürlich hat er nicht mehr die "Frische" von damals, das ist auch unmöglich. Allerdings reicht es immer noch für die Top 8 bei ihm. Dass er jetzt durch Hamilton ersetzt wird ist doch logisch. Er fährt bessere Ergebnisse ein als Schumi, und wenn er dann zu Mercedes will... ist es vollkommen legitim.
> 
> Ich würde an Michaels Stelle mir entweder ein neues ambitioniertes Team suchen oder komplett aufhören. Schade wäre es trotzdem, er war der Grund, warum ich damals aufgehört habe Formel 1 zu schauen und jetzt wieder angefangen habe. Und es ist wirklich spannend.



Er hat auch einfach viel Pech gehabt, dauernd irgendwelche technischen Probleme etc, da kann das ja auch nix werden. Schade dass sein Comeback dadurch gelitten hat.
Bin mal sehr gespannt, ob er ganz aufhört, oder doch noch weiter macht.


----------



## Konov (28. September 2012)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Wieso macht er sich zum Affen ? Natürlich hat er nicht mehr die "Frische" von damals, das ist auch unmöglich. Allerdings reicht es immer noch für die Top 8 bei ihm. Dass er jetzt durch Hamilton ersetzt wird ist doch logisch. Er fährt bessere Ergebnisse ein als Schumi, und wenn er dann zu Mercedes will... ist es vollkommen legitim.
> 
> Ich würde an Michaels Stelle mir entweder ein neues ambitioniertes Team suchen oder komplett aufhören. Schade wäre es trotzdem, er war der Grund, warum ich damals aufgehört habe Formel 1 zu schauen und jetzt wieder angefangen habe. Und es ist wirklich spannend.



Naja irgendwie beschmutzt es doch seine lupenreine Karriere, die er als Weltmeister beendet hat... finde ich jedenfalls


----------



## Jordin (28. September 2012)

Konov schrieb:


> Er hätte seine Karriere beendet lassen sollen, als er auf dem Zenit stand. 3/5



Hab ich auch gedacht.
Klassischer Fall von "Jump the shark".


----------



## Combust90 (29. September 2012)

Leute bei denen man den Eindruck bekommt, sie würden sich freuen, wenn ein Spiel floppt nur weil sie es nicht mögen. Ich finde so ein Verhalten irgendwie traurig.


----------



## HitotsuSatori (29. September 2012)

Ich musste mein Piercing eben wieder entfernen, weil sich die Wunde total entzündet und geeitert hat. So ein Sch***! 100/5


----------



## Silmyiél (1. Oktober 2012)

Das die geniale Buchreihe um den Midkemia-Zyklus nicht vollständig auf Deutsch erscheint und das einige Bücher nicht nachgedruckt werden. 5/5


----------



## Noxiel (1. Oktober 2012)

Das mein Arbeitgeber so ein Ehe-Killer ist. Da verlässt sie ihn nach sieben Jahren Ehe und macht per Telefon Schluss, wo sie die Woche über über 800km getrennt sind. 

Zweiunddrölfzig/5


----------



## iShock (1. Oktober 2012)

das mein scheiß Internet net einmal nen Video durchladen kann und die scheiße jetzt alle 10 Sekunden buffern muss und nach 20 Sekunden komplett anhält 5/5

so ein mist -.-


----------



## Davatar (2. Oktober 2012)

Versionskonflikte: 6/5
Warum 6/5 ? weils ein schlechter Versionen-Scherz ist...


----------



## HitotsuSatori (2. Oktober 2012)

Meine Nachbarin stellt nur Duckface-Bilder von sich bei FB rein. Schrecklich! 5/5


----------



## heinzelmännchen (2. Oktober 2012)

Viren, Würmer und sonstiger Schice den man sich beim surfen einfangen kann.

Wg. diesem dämlichen Skype-Wurm, da ein Kumpel den in meinem Bekanntenkreis hat, meinen Rechner überprüft.

Zum Glück hab ich mir nichts eingefangen.....

Wie wärs denn mal wenn man seine Kollegen informiert wenn iwas von seinem Rechner verteilt wird?! -.- 4/5 wg dem Stress,
meinen Rechner zu checken


----------



## H2OTest (2. Oktober 2012)

heinzelmännchen schrieb:


> Viren, Würmer und sonstiger Schice den man sich beim surfen einfangen kann.
> 
> Wg. diesem dämlichen Skype-Wurm, da ein Kumpel den in meinem Bekanntenkreis hat, meinen Rechner überprüft.
> 
> ...



das du das jetzt posetn musstest... gleich mal pc auf viren prüfen 1/5


----------



## HitotsuSatori (3. Oktober 2012)

Diese ewige Diskussion zwischen Vegatariern/Veganern und Allesessern. Es nervt! 10/5


----------



## Legendary (3. Oktober 2012)

Die letzten 4 deiner 5 Postings hier...du bist wirklich immer gut gelaunt. 

(Komm diss mich wieder, ja ich weiß das von mir wieder nichts gescheites komm kann  )


----------



## Reflox (3. Oktober 2012)

Legendary schrieb:


> (Komm diss mich wieder, ja ich weiß das von mir wieder nichts gescheites komm kann  )



Du bist voll Moppelkotze!

Ich meine immer es se Freitag, dabei ist es ja erst Mittwoch. 1/5


----------



## Legendary (3. Oktober 2012)

Reflox schrieb:


> Du bist voll Moppelkotze!
> 
> Ich meine immer es se Freitag, dabei ist es ja erst Mittwoch. 1/5



Schatz, wie oft soll ich dir eigentlich noch verklickern, dass ich kein Fleischsalat bin!


Morgen BS und Freitag frei -5/5


----------



## kaepteniglo (3. Oktober 2012)

Der dumme Schiri im Man City - BVB Spiel.

Gibt in der 89. Minute einen Handelfmeter für Man City, der keiner war.

Wo sollte bitte der Arm des Dortmunders hin? Abhacken?


----------



## Combust90 (4. Oktober 2012)

Dieser Therad hier http://eu.battle.net/wow/de/forum/topic/5574897536

Wenn ich lese was für erbärmlich Ausreden Menschen haben um seine Mitspieler nicht zu begrüßen, muss ich echt brechen.

10/5


----------



## Fakebook (4. Oktober 2012)

Kein Fieberthermometer im Haus 4/5.

Aber vermutlich ändert auch ein Fieberthermometer nichts an meinem erbärmlichen Zustand. Gestern hat mir sogar die Supermarktkassiererin gute Besserung gewünscht, obwohl ich weder geniest, geschnaubt oder gehustet habe. Ich glaub, ich seh scheiße aus. 5/5




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Doofkatze (4. Oktober 2012)

kaepteniglo schrieb:


> Der dumme Schiri im Man City - BVB Spiel.
> 
> Gibt in der 89. Minute einen Handelfmeter für Man City, der keiner war.
> 
> Wo sollte bitte der Arm des Dortmunders hin? Abhacken?



Ja, man kann da stundenlang drüber diskutieren. Ich glaube, der Elfmeter war gerechtfertigt.

Ich fürchte, das Subotic eine Chance gehabt hätte, seinen Arm oder seine Hand anders dahin zu halten. Ich glaube, das er im letzten Augenblick schon seine Hand "gesteuert" hat, auch wenn es nur eine Reaktion war. So hat er zwar kurz vor dem Aufprall an der Hand nur bedingt eine Möglichkeit gehabt, den Arm anders zu halten, dennoch war die Bewegung danach und somit der Flugwinkel danach glaube ich "bewusst".

Gesehen hat man das an einem anderen Handspiel, wo die Flugrichtung eines Balles gerade nach dem Aufprall bewusst geändert wurde, nämlich glatt fallend nach unten, indem die Handfläche über den Ball ging. Weiß leider nicht, in welchem der beiden Spiele das war.

Will sagen: Der Arm hatte eine beschissene Position, dennoch befand ich seine Reaktion direkt mit dem Aufprall schon als äußerst merkwürdig, ja fast schon gewollt. 

Ist meine Meinung. Natürlich hatte der Schiedsrichter nicht die Möglichkeit, das so zu analysieren.


----------



## Konov (4. Oktober 2012)

Gute Besserung rauchi


----------



## Dominau (4. Oktober 2012)

Sowas regt mich so RICHTIG auf!
http://kreuz.net/article.15957.html


----------



## Fakebook (4. Oktober 2012)

Dominau schrieb:


> Sowas regt mich so RICHTIG auf!



Dominau, dazu hatten wir schon eine Diskussion im Bilderthread (http://forum.buffed.de/index.php/topic/145800-welche-bilder-bringen-euch-zum-lachen/page__st__7780)

Und die beste Strategie gegen diesen Mist ist die, die ichbinnichtschuld gewählt hat - Beitrag editiert und Link (bzw den Screenshot) rausgenommen.
Erschreckend genug, wieviele Besucher die Seite offenbar hat, auch wenn ein Großteil darunter Kritiker sind.

Und du tust den Buffed-Mods auch noch einen Gefallen, denn die Seite ist teils indiziert und darf weder beworben, noch Kindern und Jugendlichen zugänglich gemacht werden. (ich weiß, das ist aufgrund des wechselnden Hosters und des genutzten Proxys eh nicht (oder nur schwer?) möglich)


----------



## Alux (4. Oktober 2012)

Fakebook schrieb:


> Dominau, dazu hatten wir schon eine Diskussion im Bilderthread (http://forum.buffed..../page__st__7780)
> 
> Und die beste Strategie gegen diesen Mist ist die, die ichbinnichtschuld gewählt hat - Beitrag editiert und Link (bzw den Screenshot) rausgenommen.
> Erschreckend genug, wieviele Besucher die Seite offenbar hat, auch wenn ein Großteil darunter Kritiker sind.
> ...



Das Schlimmste ist ja das gegen diese Seite nichts unternommen wird, sollte meine Meinung nach gelöscht werden...genau wie Eltern-im-Netz


----------



## Reflox (4. Oktober 2012)

Alux schrieb:


> Das Schlimmste ist ja das gegen diese Seite nichts unternommen wird, sollte meine Meinung nach gelöscht werden...genau wie Eltern-im-Netz



1. Eltern im Netz ist fake.
2. Hier habt ihr eure wunderschöne Pressefreiheit! 


BT:
Mir ist langweilig. Chef hat Kundschaft und dann darf ich nicht fernsehen während der arbeit  0.5/5


----------



## Fakebook (4. Oktober 2012)

Alux schrieb:


> sollte meine Meinung nach gelöscht werden...



Ich glaube, das würden deutsche Behörden auch gern tun. Nur kommen sie nicht ran. Das Rechtshilfeersuchen an die Behörden von Arizona wurde anschlägig beschieden. Auf Wiki findet man einiges zu den Bemühungen.


----------



## HitotsuSatori (4. Oktober 2012)

Legendary schrieb:


> Die letzten 4 deiner 5 Postings hier...du bist wirklich immer gut gelaunt.
> 
> (Komm, diss mich wieder, ja, ich weiß, dass von mir wieder nichts Gescheites kommen kann  )



Ach, muss ich jetzt immerzu gut gelaunt sein? Wenn man (ich) hier nicht reinschreiben soll, was einen (mich) aufregt, wieso gibt es diesen Thread dann?


----------



## Legendary (4. Oktober 2012)

HitotsuSatori schrieb:


> Ach, muss ich jetzt immerzu gut gelaunt sein? Wenn man (ich) hier nicht reinschreiben soll, was einen (mich) aufregt, wieso gibt es diesen Thread dann?



Haha, a Grammar Nazi.


Tut mir natürlich äußerst leid, dass ich über mein schönes Smartphone nicht immer so perfekt schreiben kann, wie ich es an meinem Desktop PC mache.


----------



## HitotsuSatori (5. Oktober 2012)

Legendary schrieb:


> Haha, a Grammar Nazi.
> 
> 
> Tut mir natürlich äußerst leid, dass ich über mein schönes Smartphone nicht immer so perfekt schreiben kann, wie ich es an meinem Desktop PC mache.



Du hast meine Frage nicht beantwortet.


----------



## Alux (6. Oktober 2012)

Reflox schrieb:


> 1. Eltern im Netz ist fake.



Ja, aber wetten es gibt genug Leute die sogar lesen das die Seite nur Satire ist und trotzdem alles dort für bare Münze nehmen.


----------



## Konov (6. Oktober 2012)

Leute die im Supermarkt ihr ganzes Band voll mit Lebensmitteln mit Karte bezahlen und dann geht die Karte nicht.....

Und sie schauen verwundert über ihre Akademiker Brillen und fragen sich, wie das auf einmal sein kann... als hätten sie in ihrem Leben nie eingekauft.... während sich dahinter eine Schlange von gefühlten 150 Leuten bildet.

5/5


----------



## EspCap (6. Oktober 2012)

Konov schrieb:


> Und sie schauen verwundert über ihre Akademiker Brillen



Wusste gar nicht dass man als Akademiker andere Brillen tragen muss. On topic: Für so was hat man mehr als eine Karte. Problem solved.


----------



## Magogan (6. Oktober 2012)

EspCap schrieb:


> Wusste gar nicht dass man als Akademiker andere Brillen tragen muss. On topic: Für so was hat man mehr als eine Karte. Problem solved.


Also ich habe nur eine Karte ^^ Aber ich zahle im Supermarkt und bei kleinen Beträgen auch in anderen Märkten immer bar. Mit Karte erst so ab 150-200 Euro.


----------



## H2OTest (6. Oktober 2012)

keine Kontoführungsgebühren ftw! wie kein Kleingeld dabei? - egal baguette für 55cent mal schnell per karte


----------



## EspCap (6. Oktober 2012)

Magogan schrieb:


> Also ich habe nur eine Karte ^^ Aber ich zahle im Supermarkt und bei kleinen Beträgen auch in anderen Märkten immer bar. Mit Karte erst so ab 150-200 Euro.



EC-Karte hab ich auch nur eine, aber es gibt ja auch noch Kreditkarten. 
Ich zahle oft auch kleine Beträge mit der Karte, länger als bis die Kassiererin nach dem Rausgeld kramt dauert das auch nicht.


----------



## Magogan (6. Oktober 2012)

Ich kriege manchmal sogar Dinge ein wenig billiger, wenn mir nur 5 Cent fehlen und ich mit ganz viel Kleingeld bezahlen will (muss man auch mal loswerden), weil sich die Kassierer(innen) über viel Kleingeld freuen, da sie es brauchen, vor allem in Läden, die teurere Ware wie z.B. Schuhe verkaufen, wo die Leute eher mit Scheinen bezahlen - da wird das Kleingeld, vor allem Cent-Stücke, schonmal knapp.

Was mich ein wenig aufregt: Dass Software nie funktioniert, wie sie soll. Mein Projektor hat z.B. vorhin eine Spalte an Pixeln nicht angezeigt und stattdessen die anderen Spalten ein Stück verrückt, sodass man also keine schwarze Spalte gesehen hat, sondern 2 Spalten direkt nebeneinander waren, zwischen die noch eine Spalte gehört hätte. Nach dem Zurücksetzen auf Werkseinstellungen ging es zwar wieder, aber bei Optoma werde ich am Montag trotzdem mal anrufen und den Fehler melden. 1/5

Bei Amazon habe ich auch schon einige Fehler auf der Website gemeldet, teilweise sogar gravierende Fehler. Bisher ist keiner davon behoben worden, auch nach Monaten nicht.

Bei mir landen da einfach Artikel im Einkaufswagen, obwohl ich nicht auf "In den Einkaufswagen" bzw. "Vorbestellen" geklickt habe.


----------



## Konov (6. Oktober 2012)

EspCap schrieb:


> Wusste gar nicht dass man als Akademiker andere Brillen tragen muss. On topic: Für so was hat man mehr als eine Karte. Problem solved.



Das war mehr eine ironische Anspielung 

Ein Klischee natürlich.... ich dachte das wäre klar


----------



## Hordlerkiller (8. Oktober 2012)

Hab mein Smartphone heute geschrottet Display 60/5 einfach aus Hand gefallen ka wieso.


----------



## H2OTest (8. Oktober 2012)

Schuhe kaufen ... nichts in meiner Größe ... dachte ich mir hmm kaufste keine sneaker sondern stiefel hmm größe 47 - passt kommentare : besser eins größe größer bestellen -.- toll kein 48 da  3/5


----------



## Magogan (8. Oktober 2012)

H2OTest schrieb:


> Schuhe kaufen ... nichts in meiner Größe ... dachte ich mir hmm kaufste keine sneaker sondern stiefel hmm größe 47 - passt kommentare : besser eins größe größer bestellen -.- toll kein 48 da 3/5


Was soll ich denn sagen? Ich habe Größe 47 ... und du ... ok, auch 47 ^^

Aber mir passt auch nicht mal ein Großteil der Schuhe in Größe 47, weil meine Füße wohl nicht der Norm entsprechen ...


----------



## H2OTest (8. Oktober 2012)

naja, in meinen etnies habe ich größe 47, meine laufschuhe sind 49


----------



## tonygt (8. Oktober 2012)

Das ich vor 4 Wochen nen Sturz mitm Bike hatte und deswegen physisch und psychisch nicht in Top Form war und deswegen in Südtirol Anfangs total Probleme hatte überhaupt zu Biken und es auch bis Sonntag net geschaft habe wieder auf meine Normale Leistung zu kommen. Weswegen ich nicht in der Lage war am Caidom teilzunehmen, weil die Strecke extrem schwer war. Die Entscheidung von mir selbst nicht mitzufahren war sicherlich die richtige weil sonst möglicherweise etwas passiert wäre aber im nachinein wurmt es mich schon das ich net mitgefahren bin 2/5
Aber nur 2/5 weil die Woche doch ziemlich cool ware mit meinem Kumpels
Was mich eher nervt grad ist das ich hier nur so kack Hügel in meiner Umgebung habe und nachdem ich kaum 3 Stunden daheim bin schon wieder direkt fernweh hab, die Alpen sind einfach zu geil ich will zurück 5/5


----------



## Konov (8. Oktober 2012)

tonygt schrieb:


> Das ich vor 4 Wochen nen Sturz mitm Bike hatte und deswegen physisch und psychisch nicht in Top Form war und deswegen in Südtirol Anfangs total Probleme hatte überhaupt zu Biken und es auch bis Sonntag net geschaft habe wieder auf meine Normale Leistung zu kommen. Weswegen ich nicht in der Lage war am Caidom teilzunehmen, weil die Strecke extrem schwer war. Die Entscheidung von mir selbst nicht mitzufahren war sicherlich die richtige weil sonst möglicherweise etwas passiert wäre aber im nachinein wurmt es mich schon das ich net mitgefahren bin 2/5
> Aber nur 2/5 weil die Woche doch ziemlich cool ware mit meinem Kumpels
> Was mich eher nervt grad ist das ich hier nur so kack Hügel in meiner Umgebung habe und nachdem ich kaum 3 Stunden daheim bin schon wieder direkt fernweh hab, die Alpen sind einfach zu geil ich will zurück 5/5



Könnte schlimmer sein, sei froh dass nicht mehr passiert ist!
Denke auch dass man in so einer Situation nichts überschätzen sollte...


----------



## Konov (10. Oktober 2012)

In LOL zwei matches vorzeitig verlassen.... wusste nicht dass das bestraft wird.

Heute dann einfach AFK geblieben, weil ich dachte, wenn ichs schon nicht beenden kann, lass ich LOL im hintergrund laufen.

Nun Account gesperrt, wegen zu häufigem Verlassen eines Spiels???

WTF LÄCHERLICH, was für ein Lappengame ist das eigentlich 5/5


----------



## H2OTest (10. Oktober 2012)

Konov, kommt auch auf die Spieleanzahl drauf an 
ich mit meinen über 1000 gmaes hab da kein problem mitm leaven


----------



## Legendary (10. Oktober 2012)

Konov schrieb:


> In LOL zwei matches vorzeitig verlassen.... wusste nicht dass das bestraft wird.
> 
> Heute dann einfach AFK geblieben, weil ich dachte, wenn ichs schon nicht beenden kann, lass ich LOL im hintergrund laufen.
> 
> ...



Lol ist sowieso ein Lappengame, hab alleine nur aus Erzählungen von anderen genug um es überhaupt 1min zu spielen, ich lass mich ungern von 12-jährigen beschimpfen. Seh es positiv, nun kannst du endlich mal was gescheites spielen.


----------



## orkman (10. Oktober 2012)

Konov schrieb:


> In LOL zwei matches vorzeitig verlassen.... wusste nicht dass das bestraft wird.
> 
> Heute dann einfach AFK geblieben, weil ich dachte, wenn ichs schon nicht beenden kann, lass ich LOL im hintergrund laufen.
> 
> ...



wtf ... zurecht ...
du wusstest nicht dass das bestraft wird ? dummheit schuetzt nicht vorm gesetz ... die typen spielen dann wegen dir 20 min 4 vs 5 und verlieren dann sowieso ... und die zeit die sie dabei verlieren ? wer gibt ihnen die wieder ? und afk sein im match wird auch bestraft ... wieso melden sich leute an fuer ein spiel wenn sie sowieso wissen dass sie das match net zu ende spielen koenn en ? dann kauft euch nen game boy und nervt die andern net ....oder mal nen buch ... wuerde eurem hirn vllt net schaden ...
ich hasse afkler /leaver einfach nur ... ich meld mich ja auch net an wenn ich weiss dass ich in 40 min weg muss ... match koennte ja 40 min oder laenger dauern ... dann liest man oder schaut sich ne dvd an .... team im stich zu lassen is einfach nur scheisse


----------



## Legendary (10. Oktober 2012)

orkman schrieb:


> du wusstest nicht dass das bestraft wird ? dummheit schuetzt nicht vorm gesetz ... die typen spielen dann wegen dir 20 min 4 vs 5 und verlieren dann sowieso ... und die zeit die sie dabei verlieren ? wer gibt ihnen die wieder ? und afk sein im match wird auch bestraft ... wieso melden sich leute an fuer ein spiel wenn sie sowieso wissen dass sie das match net zu ende spielen koenn en ? dann kauft euch nen game boy und nervt die andern net ....oder mal nen buch ... wuerde eurem hirn vllt net schaden ...



Genau wegen solchen Äußerungen spiele ich kein Lol. :>


----------



## Sh1k4ri (10. Oktober 2012)

Legendary schrieb:


> Genau wegen solchen Äußerungen spiele ich kein Lol. :>



/same

Während der Beta hatte es noch Spaß gemacht, als es dann richtig bekannt wurde kamen dann halt auch solche Leute. Natürlich ist es nicht in Ordnung, sein Team im Stich zu lassen. Wenn man dann aber am laufenden Bande beleidigt wird, weil man neu ist oder es einfach mal nicht gut läuft, dann leave ich auch lieber.

Und bei 4 Random Leuten ist es mir erst recht wurscht. Die Menschen, die Spaß an LoL, sollen weiter Spaß haben. Meins ist es nicht mehr. (:


----------



## LarsW (10. Oktober 2012)

Das mein Chef einfach mal die Arbeitszeiten für die nächsten Wochen ändert.
Vorher: 07:30-16:30Uhr.
Aktuell: 07:30-18:00Uhr.

Dazu versaut er mir zum zweiten mal in Folge einen kleinen Wochenendurlaub!
4/5


----------



## Xathom (10. Oktober 2012)

Ich mich manchmal selber, da ich mich zu oft zu sinnlosen Diskussionen hinreissen lasse und mich dort gerne reinsteigere...
Nun ja währe doch mal ein guter Vorsatz für das nächste Jahr... 
gelobe Besserung... 

So... mal in meine Signatur eingefügt, damit ich immer daran denke


----------



## Konov (10. Oktober 2012)

orkman schrieb:


> wtf ... zurecht ...
> du wusstest nicht dass das bestraft wird ? dummheit schuetzt nicht vorm gesetz ... die typen spielen dann wegen dir 20 min 4 vs 5 und verlieren dann sowieso ... und die zeit die sie dabei verlieren ? wer gibt ihnen die wieder ? und afk sein im match wird auch bestraft ... wieso melden sich leute an fuer ein spiel wenn sie sowieso wissen dass sie das match net zu ende spielen koenn en ? dann kauft euch nen game boy und nervt die andern net ....oder mal nen buch ... wuerde eurem hirn vllt net schaden ...
> ich hasse afkler /leaver einfach nur ... ich meld mich ja auch net an wenn ich weiss dass ich in 40 min weg muss ... match koennte ja 40 min oder laenger dauern ... dann liest man oder schaut sich ne dvd an .... team im stich zu lassen is einfach nur scheisse



Wieso bin ich gleich dumm wenn ich es nicht wusste??
Nirgendwo wird einem das gesagt, wenn man das erste mal einen Account erstellt, jedenfalls ist mir das nirgendwo aufgefallen.
Dann nach 2 oder 3mal (??) den account zu sperren ist völlig unlogisch und überzogen. Klar man kann sich mit irgendner anderen mailaddy nen neuen account erstellen bis zur Unendlichkeit... aber ist ja nicht Sinn der Sache.

Ich hab das betroffene Spiel nicht beendet, weil ich keine Zeit mehr hatte, sondern die Gegner irgendwelche Progamer waren, die uns übelst abgezogen haben. Darauf hatte ich keine Lust. Ich wusste, dass ich nicht leaven darf, also bin ich aufn Desktop geswitcht und hab gewartet bis das Spiel vom gegnerischen gewonnen wird. Stattdessen wird mir wegen Inaktivität der Account gebannt. ^^ Macht echt sinn.

Von Team im Stich lassen kann keine Rede sein. Wir sind ja hier nicht bei der Hitlerjugend wo auf Teufel komm raus jeder kämpfen muss bis zum Tod.... LOL



Zum Spiel selbst, es macht durchaus Spass aber solche Regelungen sind halt völlig überzogen oder zumindest schlecht gelöst für Fälle wie meinen


----------



## M1ghtymage (11. Oktober 2012)

Ich glaube dir nicht, dass du wegen zwei leaves und nem afk gebannt wirst (permanent oder 1 Tag btw?). Ich flame in fast jedem Spiel, und geh ab und an auch mal afk oder leave. Nicht weil ich keine Zeit hätte oder so, sondern wenn mein ganzes Team gegen mich spielt und dann statt zu versuchen es zu gewinnen anfängt zu flamen. In solchen Fällen hör ich dann auf zu spielen (nus wenn es wirklich extrem wird und es keinerlei Aussicht auf Sieg gibt). Wegen einem bisschen wird keiner gebannt. Kannst ja ein Thread an Pendragon schreiben dass du nichts gemacht hast was den Bann rechtfertigt, der freut sich immer über sowas


----------



## Konov (11. Oktober 2012)

M1ghtymage schrieb:


> Ich glaube dir nicht, dass du wegen zwei leaves und nem afk gebannt wirst (permanent oder 1 Tag btw?). Ich flame in fast jedem Spiel, und geh ab und an auch mal afk oder leave. Nicht weil ich keine Zeit hätte oder so, sondern wenn mein ganzes Team gegen mich spielt und dann statt zu versuchen es zu gewinnen anfängt zu flamen. In solchen Fällen hör ich dann auf zu spielen (nus wenn es wirklich extrem wird und es keinerlei Aussicht auf Sieg gibt). Wegen einem bisschen wird keiner gebannt. Kannst ja ein Thread an Pendragon schreiben dass du nichts gemacht hast was den Bann rechtfertigt, der freut sich immer über sowas



Bin aber gebannt... jedenfalls stand das in so nem kleinen Fenster. Dauerhaft habe ich dem entnommen...

Und ich hab nicht mehr als 2 Spiele geleavt (bevor ich es wusste halt) und das eine wo ich eben "afk" war.


----------



## Saji (11. Oktober 2012)

Konov schrieb:


> Bin aber gebannt... jedenfalls stand das in so nem kleinen Fenster. Dauerhaft habe ich dem entnommen...
> 
> Und ich hab nicht mehr als 2 Spiele geleavt (bevor ich es wusste halt) und das eine wo ich eben "afk" war.



Hör doch einfach auf mit LoL.  Ich hab's früher auch gern gespielt, eigentlich jeden Abend mehrere Runden mit Freunden und Teamspeak. Aber irgendwie hat es mich dann nicht mehr gebockt weil die ganzen Progamer immer am sabbeln waren. Deinstalliert und vergessen. Nur manchmal denke ich dran wie wir immer alle veralbert haben: ein Freund schrieb immer am Anfang einer neuen Runde "where from?" in den Chat und wir haben dann immer mit "france", "merde" oder "baguette" geantwortet. Ich musste natürlich immer aus der Reihe tanzen und "omelette du fromage" schreiben. ^_^ (Ja, ich weiß das es falsch ist und eigentlich "omelette au fromage" heißt.)

Was mich aufregt ist das ich noch bis nächste Woche Samstag warten muss. Wieso? Da geht's dann zum Asiaten. Mit warmen Buffet, Sushi sowie Livekochen. *_* Noch soooo lange! 3/5


----------



## Konov (11. Oktober 2012)

Ich werd warscheinlich auch "aufhören" bzw. nicht mehr weiterspielen. Im Moment eh keine Lust mehr drauf 
Und ab nächste Woche warscheinlich keine Zeit


----------



## exill (11. Oktober 2012)

Konov schrieb:


> Ich werd warscheinlich auch "aufhören" bzw. nicht mehr weiterspielen. Im Moment eh keine Lust mehr drauf
> Und ab nächste Woche warscheinlich keine Zeit



Anfänger! .
Besorg dir einen Beta-Key für DotA2, das Original. Bei weitem besser als LoL. Mehr Strategie, mehr Action, bessere Grafik etc....
Und Beta-Keys werden momentan schnell rausgegeben, so weit ist das Spiel nicht mehr entfernt vom Release, es müssen nurnoch ein paar verbleibende Hero's übertragen werden.


----------



## Gutgore (11. Oktober 2012)

xcom ruckelt mega stark bei mir (6fps) und das obwohl ich die mindestvorrausetzungen um weiten schlage, treiber aktuallisierung etc hilft auch nicht. Hab gelesen in der demo hatten das auch einige... problemlösung unbekannt...5/5


----------



## Olliruh (11. Oktober 2012)

Achillessehne geprellt,fuck yeah. 5/5


----------



## LarsW (11. Oktober 2012)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Achillessehne geprellt,fuck yeah. 5/5


 Geprellt ist doch was für die Muschis.

b2t:
11 Stunden Arbeitstag. endless/-


----------



## Olliruh (11. Oktober 2012)

Naja whatever ..Fazit : Ich kann nicht laufen,und das ist kacke.


----------



## iShock (11. Oktober 2012)

exill schrieb:


> Anfänger! .
> Besorg dir einen Beta-Key für DotA2, das Original. Bei weitem besser als LoL. Mehr Strategie, mehr Action, bessere Grafik etc....
> Und Beta-Keys werden momentan schnell rausgegeben, so weit ist das Spiel nicht mehr entfernt vom Release, es müssen nurnoch ein paar verbleibende Hero's übertragen werden.



von wegen - ich warte seit beta release auf nen key ^^


----------



## Reflox (11. Oktober 2012)

Ich hab einen neuen Pult. Viel zu gross, viel zu leer, hat hinten keine Ablage mehr und ist viel zu sauber. Ich hab das Gefühl, ich hock noch bei der Arbeit mit diesem schei Teil. 5/5


----------



## H2OTest (11. Oktober 2012)

Toll DNS fehler bei facebook, wie krieg ich das weg?


----------



## Magogan (11. Oktober 2012)

H2OTest schrieb:


> Toll DNS fehler bei facebook, wie krieg ich das weg?


Warten.


----------



## H2OTest (11. Oktober 2012)

Oder Proxy benutzen ..


----------



## Rungor (11. Oktober 2012)

am besten einen den du gegoogelt hast


----------



## Doofkatze (12. Oktober 2012)

exill schrieb:


> Anfänger! .
> Besorg dir einen Beta-Key für DotA2, das Original. Bei weitem besser als LoL. Mehr Strategie, mehr Action, bessere Grafik etc....
> Und Beta-Keys werden momentan schnell rausgegeben, so weit ist das Spiel nicht mehr entfernt vom Release, es müssen nurnoch ein paar verbleibende Hero's übertragen werden.



Dota2, das Original ... ehm ... DotA in Warcraft 3 ist das einzige Orginal 

Spiele derzeit im Clan 4ten, teilweise wirklich nette Inhouses^^


----------



## Manowar (12. Oktober 2012)

Leute in der Qualitätssicherung, die kein bißchen technisches Wissen haben .. und das am frühen Morgen -_-


----------



## iShock (13. Oktober 2012)

grad beim mittag machen richtig derbe an ner Dose Bohnen geschnitten - hat ewig geblutet wie blöd -  2/5 - weil das Essen so gut geschmeckt hat ^^


----------



## Selor Kiith (13. Oktober 2012)

Jetzt weiß ich wieder warum mich Warhammer 40.000 in der Zwischenzeit mal wieder nur in digitaler Form interessiert hatte...

Wollte Farbe kaufen, da meine langsam ausgeht... 3&#8364; für 12ml Farbe... 5/5

Demnächst nehm ich ne "Probe" in nem neutralen Gefäß mit und geh damit in die Farbabteilung des nächsten Baumarkts und lass mir nen Litereimer mixen...


----------



## Gutgore (13. Oktober 2012)

iShock schrieb:


> grad beim mittag machen richtig derbe an ner Dose Bohnen geschnitten - hat ewig geblutet wie blöd -  2/5 - weil das Essen so gut geschmeckt hat ^^



lol, weil alles voller blut war oder wieso? 


ungeplante rechnungen 5/5


----------



## Selor Kiith (14. Oktober 2012)

*auf die Uhr blinzel* 4/5 (da selber Schuld...)


----------



## tonygt (14. Oktober 2012)

Das Riot die Grand Finals Nachts um halb 3 mach,t WTF Europäische Com und so um die Uhrzeit schaut das niemand und dann wird man direkt auf Fb gespoilert wer gewonnnen hat womit der Rerun für mich auch flach fällt 5/5


----------



## Blasto (14. Oktober 2012)

Pizza bestellt zum Abholen...

Zuerst vergisst der Pizzabäcker, die Calzone und dann haut er Chili statt Knoblauch auf die Pizza -.-

3/5


----------



## ego1899 (16. Oktober 2012)

3/5

Von 11-17 Uhr auf nen Techniker warten für´s Internet, der nicht erscheint (zw. 12 & 16 Uhr wollte er kommen).
Abends nochmal in den Briefkasten geguckt...
Benachrichtigungskarte drin: Niemanden angetroffen. Zeit: 10 Uhr -.-

Zweite Anfahrt kostet in der Regel, wollten sie wohl die Kohle abgreifen. Aber sie haben ja nen Beweis dagelassen um dagegen vorzugehen 
Ich meine ist ja schön wenn da einer gleich früh da ist, aber manche Leute können halt nicht den ganzen Tag Zuhause hocken und warten.
Wenn er um die Uhrzeit niemanden antrifft, dann soll er gefälligst nochmal zur ausgemachten Zeit reinschauen und nich um 14 Uhr schon Feierabend machen...


----------



## LarsW (16. Oktober 2012)

Bin zur Zeit morgens beim Autofahren extrem Lichtempfindlich.Augen tränen wir Scheiße!
Keine Ahnung woran das liegt- 5/5


----------



## Davatar (16. Oktober 2012)

Grad Spammails aus der Verwandtschaft erhalten. Da werd ich wohl wiedermal PC-Doktor spielen müssen :S	5/5




LarsW schrieb:


> Bin zur Zeit morgens beim Autofahren extrem Lichtempfindlich.Augen tränen wir Scheiße!
> Keine Ahnung woran das liegt- 5/5


Wird wohl an der morgendlichen Müdigkeit liegen. Ich hab sowas auch manchmal. Es gibt sonst so Sonnenbrillen, die sich den Lichtverhältnissen anpassen. Ich würd mir mal so eine zulegen. Allerdings wenns bei Dir noch so früh morgens ist, dass draussen eh dunkel ist, wird die wohl nicht helfen ^^


----------



## Konov (16. Oktober 2012)

Leute die einen um Hilfe bitten wegen irgendwelcher Formalitäten, die sie nicht gebacken bekommen.... dass ich dann nicht NEIN sagen kann und natürlich helfe und die Person dann einfach nur total nervt.
Nicht weil es etwa ein Arschloch ist, aber es gibt so Leute, die sind total lieb und nett, aber nerven wie sonst was... 5/5


----------



## EspCap (16. Oktober 2012)

Fahrkartenkontrolle am 2. Tag des Semesters (ist mit Sicherheit auch kein Zufall - schön bei den Studenten abgreifen die noch kein Semsterticket haben). Wollte gerade zum Bahnhof und das Semesterticket holen, steige hinten ein und will vorlaufen um ein Ticket bis zum Bahnhof zu kaufen -> Werde von einer Kontrolleurin abgefangen (was ich vorher in 10 Jahren noch NIE gesehen habe), darf 40 Euro Strafe zahlen. Obwohl ich gerade eigentlich jeden Tag 2-3 Busse verpasse weil gestreikt wird. 
Schlechter Witz


----------



## M1ghtymage (16. Oktober 2012)

Bei uns gilt das Semesterticket ab 1 Monat vor Semesterbeginn ...


----------



## Konov (16. Oktober 2012)

M1ghtymage schrieb:


> Bei uns gilt das Semesterticket ab 1 Monat vor Semesterbeginn ...



Kenne das eigentlich auch so.... kommt aber immer auf die Verkehrsmittel an


----------



## iShock (16. Oktober 2012)

mein husten grad - das tut so derbe weh >_< 4/5


----------



## EspCap (16. Oktober 2012)

M1ghtymage schrieb:


> Bei uns gilt das Semesterticket ab 1 Monat vor Semesterbeginn ...



Bei uns muss man es erstmal am Bahnhof holen, für 99 Euro.


----------



## Magogan (16. Oktober 2012)

EspCap schrieb:


> Bei uns muss man es erstmal am Bahnhof holen, für 99 Euro.


Bei uns kostet das 140 Euro oder so ... Pro Semester insgesamt 253,01 Euro Gebühren inklusive Semesterticket.


----------



## iShock (16. Oktober 2012)

so ists bei mir auch @magogan - 4 Euronen weniger aber oder so ^^


----------



## LarsW (17. Oktober 2012)

_Nach bisher zwei Wochen tägliche Überstunden (10 Stunden Arbeitstage),muss ich jetzt auch noch am Samstag arbeiten (wieder 10 Stunden.).
Einziges Problem: Das kollidiert mit meinem Nebenjob auf den ich angewiesen bin.
Also Freitag bis 18:00 arbeiten,dann schlafen,um 0:00 wieder los und Samstag dann um 18:00 Feierabend.Wieder vier Stunden bis 0:00 schlafen und dann Sonntag um 06:00Uhr Wochenende haben.

_*DAS REGT MICH SO DERBE AUF SCHEIß AUF NE ZAHL/5*


----------



## Davatar (17. Oktober 2012)

EspCap schrieb:


> Fahrkartenkontrolle am 2. Tag des Semesters (ist mit Sicherheit auch kein Zufall - schön bei den Studenten abgreifen die noch kein Semsterticket haben). Wollte gerade zum Bahnhof und das Semesterticket holen, steige hinten ein und will vorlaufen um ein Ticket bis zum Bahnhof zu kaufen -> Werde von einer Kontrolleurin abgefangen (was ich vorher in 10 Jahren noch NIE gesehen habe), darf 40 Euro Strafe zahlen. Obwohl ich gerade eigentlich jeden Tag 2-3 Busse verpasse weil gestreikt wird.
> Schlechter Witz


Geh mit dem Strafticket an den Schalter am Bahnhof und schildere denen Deinen Fall. Manchmal sind die Leute kulant und erlassen Dir die Strafe oder nen gewissen Teilbetrag.


----------



## Eothren (17. Oktober 2012)

LarsW schrieb:


> Bin zur Zeit morgens beim Autofahren extrem Lichtempfindlich.Augen tränen wir Scheiße!
> Keine Ahnung woran das liegt- 5/5



bist du zufällig Schweißer? aber dann wärst auch von selbst drauf gekommen ;P
Wenn ich beim MIG-Schweißen net aufpasse bekomme ich auch manchmal trockene Augen, die dann
ganz lichtempfindlich sind für ca 24-32 h... wie wenn man se verblitzt, nur dass man nachts schlafen kann ;-)
(jeder Schweißer wird wissen was ich meine .... ist mir nur einmal passiert, dann wusste ich dass ich das nie mehr brauche ;P)


----------



## LarsW (17. Oktober 2012)

Kein Schweißer- Fotograf.
Aber das ganze lag´wohl an meinen Arbeitszeiten und der daraus resultierender Übermüdung.


----------



## Konov (17. Oktober 2012)

Und wieder n Korb bekommen, weil SIE schon einen Freund hat 5/5

ich such mir immer die falschen raus


----------



## Fakebook (17. Oktober 2012)

Konov schrieb:


> Und wieder n Korb bekommen, weil SIE schon einen Freund hat 5/5



Verdammte Facebooker, die ihren Beziehungsstatus nicht ordentlich anzugeben wissen


----------



## Konov (17. Oktober 2012)

Fakebook schrieb:


> Verdammte Facebooker, die ihren Beziehungsstatus nicht ordentlich anzugeben wissen



Z.B. ja!


----------



## iShock (17. Oktober 2012)

armes konov :I


mich regt grad dark souls auf - aber war ja zu erwarten - 1/5 dafür nur ^^


----------



## Xidish (17. Oktober 2012)

Fakebook schrieb:


> Verdammte Facebooker, die ihren Beziehungsstatus nicht ordentlich anzugeben wissen


Ich habe z.B. gar keinen angegeben, weil das nicht von Interesse ist. 

---------------------

was mich derb aufregt ... ~/5

daß ich auch bei Fifa13 nun so meine Probleme mit dem Käse Origin zu kämpfen habe.
Ich verstehe nicht (auch dank fehlender Infos), wieso gerade EA sich auf sowas eingelassen hat.
Früher brauchte EA solchen Mist nicht und es lief bestens.

Na jedenfalls komme ich nun schon mal ein Bild weiter, als bei Fifa 12 ... nun bis Messie.


----------



## EspCap (18. Oktober 2012)

Durch die Fahrprüfung gefallen, weil ich angeblich rechts vor links missachtet hätte und nicht in die Straße geschaut hätte. Habe ich aber. 
Konnte Prüfer und Fahrlehrer auch sagen wie die Straße hies und dass da 200 m weit kein Auto war, weil ich eben schon reingeschaut hatte. 
Nein, sie hätten meine Augenbewegung beobachtet und ich hätte nicht reingeschaut, ich solle da nicht anfangen zu debattieren und es ihnen einfach glauben.
Bin dann offensichtlich ein Hellseher oder Verrückter, der Dinge sieht, die andere Leute nicht sehen


----------



## Ogil (18. Oktober 2012)

Kann man leider nix machen. Ich denke eh, dass da nicht alles mit rechten Dingen zugeht und die gern mal die Fahrschueler durchfallen lassen um noch etwas extra Kohle abzugreifen...


----------



## Davatar (18. Oktober 2012)

EspCap schrieb:


> Durch die Fahrprüfung gefallen, weil ich angeblich rechts vor links missachtet hätte und nicht in die Straße geschaut hätte. Habe ich aber.
> Konnte Prüfer und Fahrlehrer auch sagen wie die Straße hies und dass da 200 m weit kein Auto war, weil ich eben schon reingeschaut hatte.
> Nein, sie hätten meine Augenbewegung beobachtet und ich hätte nicht reingeschaut, ich solle da nicht anfangen zu debattieren und es ihnen einfach glauben.
> Bin dann offensichtlich ein Hellseher oder Verrückter, der Dinge sieht, die andere Leute nicht sehen


Das war bei mir damals auch so, mach Dir nichts draus, beim zweiten Mal klappts bestimmt. Was ich draus gelernt hatte: Bei der Fahrprüfung den Kopf extra übertrieben stark in die Richtung drehn, in die man schaut, dann kann definitiv nichts missinterpretiert werden.


Ogil schrieb:


> Kann man leider nix machen. Ich denke eh, dass da nicht alles mit rechten Dingen zugeht und die gern mal die Fahrschueler durchfallen lassen um noch etwas extra Kohle abzugreifen...


Ja das denk ich mir auch. Ich kann mich noch ganz gut an meine Situation damals erinnern und auch heute, viele Jahre später, bin ich mir immernoch sicher, dass ich alles korrekt gemacht hab.


----------



## Numbe (18. Oktober 2012)

Ogil schrieb:


> Kann man leider nix machen. Ich denke eh, dass da nicht alles mit rechten Dingen zugeht und die gern mal die Fahrschueler durchfallen lassen um noch etwas extra Kohle abzugreifen...



Genau das. Bei mir hat alles im ersten Durchgang geklappt; Mein Vater kennt den Fahrlehrer jedoch schon ewig und drei Tage lang. Und mein Fahrlehrer kannte den Prüfer gut.

Bin beinahe gestorben beim Fahren...- Und habe mir am Ende auch einen ordentlichen Rüffel vom Prüfer eingefangen. Trotzdem bestanden.

Ein Freund von mir hatte ein halbes Jahr später Prüfung (Selber Lehrer und Prüfer) und ist zwei Mal durch die praktische Prüfung gefallen... Obwohl er wirklich viele Fahrstunden hatte und vorher bereits Auto/Traktor auf Privatgelände fahren musste. Bei ihm hat sich das ähnlich angehört, von wegen unachtsam gefahren, angeblich nicht geguckt, und so.

Merkwürdig, merkwürdig. 

Edit: 





Davatar schrieb:


> Das war bei mir damals auch so, mach Dir nichts draus, beim zweiten Mal klappts bestimmt. Was ich draus gelernt hatte: Bei der Fahrprüfung den Kopf extra übertrieben stark in die Richtung drehn, in die man schaut, dann kann definitiv nichts missinterpretiert werden.



Oh. Ja. Sehr, sehr auffälligen Schulterblick machen. Bei Bahnübergängen wirklich den Kopf einmal nach rechts und links drehen und wenn du in den Rückspiegel guckst (Und die Seitenspiegel) immer leicht den Kopf neigen! Das wurde mir auch reingeprügelt.(Wobei ich das Theater bei Bahnübergängen immernoch ... Niedlich finde.) Ebenso, dass man ruhig öfters mal in den Rückspiegel gucken soll.


----------



## heinzelmännchen (18. Oktober 2012)

FU*K! 

Ich bin krank und muss EINE WOCHE zu hause bleiben, da ansteckend.

Warum werde ich immer krank, wenn das Semester grad begonnen hat?

Und das Wochenende ist auch fürn Arsch, wollte Samstag mit nen paar Leuten essen gehen und Freitag war auch schon durchgeplant........


----------



## EspCap (18. Oktober 2012)

Davatar schrieb:


> Das war bei mir damals auch so, mach Dir nichts draus, beim zweiten Mal klappts bestimmt.



Plot twist: Es war schon das zweite mal, beim ersten Mal ist es daran gescheitert dass ich auf einer unbekannten Strecke fast falschrum in eine Einbahnstraße gefahren wäre (fast = ich bin da gestanden und habe erstmal in die falsche Richtung geblinkt, es dann aber gemerkt und richtig gemacht). 

Aber naja, dann eben beim dritten Mal.


----------



## Davatar (18. Oktober 2012)

EspCap schrieb:


> Aber naja, dann eben beim dritten Mal.


Im schlimmsten Fall machst Deinen Führerschein einfach in Indonesien. Dort gibts keine praktische Fahrprüfung, nur ne theoretische. Und wenn Du ein Bisschen mehr bezahlst, kannst auch durch die theoretische fallen und trotzdem bestehen. Sprich, wer dort auf der Strasse unterwegs ist, hatte nie ne praktische Fahrprüfung. Entsprechend selbstmörderisch fahren die Leute dort auch teilweise...
Aber leider/zum Glück sind deren Führerscheine bei uns nicht anerkannt ^^


----------



## EspCap (18. Oktober 2012)

Davatar schrieb:


> Sprich, wer dort auf der Strasse unterwegs ist, hatte nie ne praktische Fahrprüfung.



Ich glaube ich habe auch einfach den schlechtesten Fahrlehrer aller Zeiten. Einerseits beschwert er sich laufend, ich solle doch mal schneller fahren, wenn der Tacho 50 zeigt, seien es nur 45 bzw. wenn er 100 zeigt seien es nur 90. 
Dann beschwert er sich wenn ich an eine Ampel etwas vorsichtiger hinfahre weil ich nicht sehe ob von links evtl. ein Fahrradfahrer den Berg runtergeschossen kommt, weil die ja Grün sei und ich da einfach nur Gas geben soll (so viel zum Thema "mit Fehlverhalten Anderer rechnen").

Und dann beschwert er sich wieder dass ich immer zu schnell fahren würde. Hach ja.


----------



## Doofkatze (18. Oktober 2012)

Hatte damals 42 Fahrstunden und bin mit 26 Fehlpunkten durch die theoretische Prüfung gerasselt. Im zweiten Versuch waren es immer noch 6 Fehlpunkte, weil ich wie immer unaufmerksam war und wie immer Leichtsinnsfehler gemacht habe.

Meine ersten Fahrstunden waren nur lenken und bremsen. Später dann anfahren und dann erst später so richtig fahren^^

Ich konnte es anfangs einfach nicht. Es hat alleine 2 Fahrstunden gebraucht, um überhaupt festzustellen, was ich beim anfahren zu tun habe (eingeschlossen waren hier natürlich die Wege ins Gewerbegebiet), bis ich ein erstes Fahrgefühl hatte. Rückblickend: Grausam.

Dafür konnte ich es später richtig. 26 Minuten praktische Prüfung, bei nem Wendemanöver gleichzeitig rückwärts in ne Parkbox, nicht ein kleiner Fehler ^^


----------



## Ogil (18. Oktober 2012)

Man kann durch die theoretische Pruefung fallen? Die Fragen waren doch alle so, dass man sie eigentlich mit gesundem Menschenverstand beantworten konnte.

Frage: Ein Rudel Kinder streunt auf dem Gehweg rum und entscheidet sich spontan ueber die Bordsteinkante zu schwappen. Was tust Du?

A) Ich gebe Gas und versuche moeglichst viele der nervigen Blagen zu erlegen.
 Ich hupe, stoppe, wedel mit den Armen und bruelle das Gesindel durchs offene Fenster an.
C) Ich erkenne die Gefahr und lasse sie passieren.


----------



## Doofkatze (18. Oktober 2012)

Zu meiner Zeit gab es auch noch oft Fragen zur Reihenfolge, wo ein Linksabbieger beispielsweise Vorfahrt hat, aber vorher noch auf der Vorfahrtsstraße einen anderen durchlassen muss.

Ich habe es mit einer unfassbaren Regelmäßigkeit geschafft, das dritte Auto, den Fahrradfahrer zu übersehen oder die Schilder auszublenden. 

Im ersten Versuch kam hinzu, das ich zwar immer ordentlich im Theorieunterricht war, aber nie wirklich gelernt habe. Die Sprüche des Fahrlehres an der Wand kannte ich komplett auswendig, durfte bei seinen 3 Durchläufen insgesamt die Wiederholung der Scherze mitbekommen, dennoch waren die beschriebenen Situationen doch irgendwie "anders".


----------



## Gutgore (18. Oktober 2012)

Ogil schrieb:


> Man kann durch die theoretische Pruefung fallen? Die Fragen waren doch alle so, dass man sie eigentlich mit gesundem Menschenverstand beantworten konnte.
> 
> Frage: Ein Rudel Kinder streunt auf dem Gehweg rum und entscheidet sich spontan ueber die Bordsteinkante zu schwappen. Was tust Du?
> 
> ...



Definitiv A !!!! Zur not geht auch noch B !!!


*hust*


----------



## LarsW (18. Oktober 2012)

Ogil schrieb:


> Man kann durch die theoretische Pruefung fallen? _Die Fragen waren doch alle so, dass man sie eigentlich mit gesundem Menschenverstand beantworten konnte._
> 
> Frage: Ein Rudel Kinder streunt auf dem Gehweg rum und entscheidet sich spontan ueber die Bordsteinkante zu schwappen. Was tust Du?
> 
> ...



_Nicht für einen Durchschnittsdeutschen mit einem schwarzen BMW oder Audi,Ruhepuls von 145 und einem hochroten Kopp._


----------



## Doofkatze (18. Oktober 2012)

Ogil schrieb:


> Man kann durch die theoretische Pruefung fallen? Die Fragen waren doch alle so, dass man sie eigentlich mit gesundem Menschenverstand beantworten konnte.
> 
> Frage: Ein Rudel Kinder streunt auf dem Gehweg rum und entscheidet sich spontan ueber die Bordsteinkante zu schwappen. Was tust Du?
> 
> ...



Hmm ... also Version B führte zuletzt zur Annahme versucherter Kindesentführung, weil ein junges Mädchen einen Schockmoment hatte und danach davon sprach, sie wäre sogar vom Fahrer an der Schulter angefasst worden. Die Grundschülerin rannte ohne sich umzusehen, tratschend mit Klassenkameraden auf die Straße, Fahrer hält noch rechtzeitig (mit Bremsspuren) an, macht sie per hupen, Fenster runterdrehen und anschreien "wach" und das Mädchen konnte das nicht umsetzen. Zeitungen berichteten danach, der Mann hätte versucht, das Kind ins Auto zu zerren, obwohl er durch Zeugenaussagen bestätigt nichtmal ausgestiegen ist. Version B sollte es deshalb nicht sein ...

Version C kann es auch nicht sein. So wirklich gefährlich sehen die Kinder nun nicht für mein Auto aus ... 

Bleibt nur noch Version A. Oder?


----------



## Ogil (18. Oktober 2012)

Doofkatze schrieb:


> Zu meiner Zeit gab es auch noch oft Fragen...


Ich finde wer mit Mitte-20 einen Satz mit "Zu meiner Zeit" anfaengt hat zumindest ein Bienchen verdient. Oder waren das zu Deiner Zeit schon Raketen?



Doofkatze schrieb:


> Version C kann es auch nicht sein. So wirklich gefährlich sehen die Kinder nun nicht für mein Auto aus ...
> 
> Bleibt nur noch Version A. Oder?


Ich denke so langsam seh ich das Problem...


----------



## Davatar (18. Oktober 2012)

Ogil schrieb:


> Man kann durch die theoretische Pruefung fallen? Die Fragen waren doch alle so, dass man sie eigentlich mit gesundem Menschenverstand beantworten konnte.
> 
> Frage: Ein Rudel Kinder streunt auf dem Gehweg rum und entscheidet sich spontan ueber die Bordsteinkante zu schwappen. Was tust Du?
> 
> ...


Also bei mir gabs teilweise Fragen bei denen ich nur raten konnte wie beispielsweise:
Frage: Du fährst in einem normalen Auto, aber mit Anhänger. Auf dem Anhänger liegt ein Stapel Holzbretter. Wie lange dürfen die Holzbretter maximal über die Länge des Anhängers hinausreichen?

A) xxx Meter/Dezimeter
 yyy Meter/Dezimeter
C) zzz Meter/Dezimeter

Die Antwort weiss ich bis heute nicht. Hab aber auch nicht vor, jemals in meinem Leben mit Anhänger zu fahren, wenn sichs irgendwie vermeiden lässt und dann sicher nicht mit Ladung, die länger ist als der Anhänger selbst.


----------



## Xidish (18. Oktober 2012)

Das wüßte ich allerdings jetzt auch nicht.
Ich meine (weiß) nur, daß man ab 1m das Ende kennzeichnen muss.

In der Theorie bin ich 1x durchgerasselt, weil ich meinte, ich wäre schneller wie die Straßenbahn -> 4 Fehlerpunkte.
Und Fahrprüfer können schon komisch sein.
Erst tat mein Prüfer so so, als ob er abwesend sei und ihn das alles gar nicht interessiert, bekommt den Mund fast nicht auf.
Am Ende bemängelte er bei mir 2 Sachen.
Beim Verlassen (Geradeausfahren) der abbiegenden Hauptstaße wäre ich zu schnell gefahren.
In einer Kurve liegenden Bachsenke, wo um die 0 Grad Nebel war, wäre ich zu langsam gefahren.

Na bekommen habe ich den Schein dann trotzdem.
Mir war die ganze Fahrt etwas seltsam, da ich eigentlich 2 Stunden früher fahren sollte 
und vor mir ein Fahrer schon nach 10 min durchgefallen zurück kam.


----------



## EspCap (18. Oktober 2012)

Xidish schrieb:


> Erst tat mein Prüfer so so, als ob er abwesend sei und ihn das alles gar nicht interessiert, bekommt den Mund fast nicht auf.



Bei mir haben sich Fahrlehrer und Prüfer bisher beides mal lebhaft über Privates unterhalten.


----------



## Selor Kiith (20. Oktober 2012)

DoW II Retribution hat meinen Spielstand gefressen... 5/5


----------



## heinzelmännchen (21. Oktober 2012)

EspCap schrieb:


> Bei mir haben sich Fahrlehrer und Prüfer bisher beides mal lebhaft über Privates unterhalten.



Und genau deswegen gibt es da einige schwarze Schafe...

bei nem Kumpel war nen Prüfer, der in der Stadt nur als Vertretung geprüft hat und sich nich auskannte.
Der meinte dann, der Fahrlehrer solle dann die Strecke vorgeben und hat die ganze Zeit telefoniert.
Die Prüfungsstrecke ging dann durch ne Wald- und Wiesenlandschaft, schön abgelegen und ohne andere Verkehrsteilnehmer, er hat natürlich bestanden, 
weil er einfach nur fahren musste...


Ich selbst bin auch einmal durchgefallen, weil ich so nervös war. Hab es ja tatsächlich geschafft, an einer Kreuzung jedes mal rechts zu fahren, obwohl der Prüfer 
links gesagt hat -.- Und noch andere Fehler weil zu nervös. Aber beim zweiten Mal hats dann geklappt.

Dieses ganze Führerscheinzeugs regt mich einfach insgesamt auf, vorallem, da die praktischen Prüfungen so unterschiedlich wie die Prüfer sind, 3/5


----------



## Edou (21. Oktober 2012)

Morgen für 2 verdammte Englischstunden (auch wenn es mein Lieblingsfach ist) von 13:30 bis 15:00 Uhr in die Schule zu müssen. -.- 3/5


----------



## iShock (21. Oktober 2012)

ach du armer ich hab morgen 7:30 Seminar und 15:00 dann die nächste Vorlesung .... -.-*  4/5


----------



## Edou (21. Oktober 2012)

Normal hätte ich auch von 7:30 - 15:00 Unterricht, das ist ja was mich stört. Für 2 Stunden, am Nachmittag, in die Schule zu müssen. . Mir wäre es da gleich lieber den vollen Tag zu haben, oder eben auch Englisch entfallen zu lassen. (zumal es Kochen ist, das entfällt, was mich nochmal mehr ärgert)


----------



## Konov (21. Oktober 2012)

iShock schrieb:


> ach du armer ich hab morgen 7:30 Seminar und 15:00 dann die nächste Vorlesung .... -.-* 4/5



Bei mir gehts um 10:15 los morgen mit einer Vorlesung 

und späten Nachmittag nochn Tutorium


----------



## iShock (21. Oktober 2012)

naja is bei mir wenigstens nur alle 2 Wochen so - hab sonst montags immer nur die nachmittagsvorlesung - was recht nice ist ;D


----------



## Wynn (22. Oktober 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=oV2BDfUnyYQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



sowas von fail wenn man versucht die jugend zu erreichen


----------



## Fremder123 (22. Oktober 2012)

Dieser Irrsinn im bzw. um den Fußball. Wie wieder am Wochenden Dortmund - Schalke:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Was soll das?! Kriegen im Leben nix auf die Reihe, aber im Rahmen von "Sportveranstaltungen" bekommen solche Idioten die große Bühne? Und ich, der kein Interesse daran hat (weder an Fußball selbst noch am Gekloppe der "Fans" drumherum), darf dann noch die Zeche mitzahlen, welche bei den Polizeieinsätzen ja recht ordentlich sein dürfte? Verbieten und abschaffen den ganzen Scheiß, von Liga bis Pokal, das ist doch nicht mehr normal! Ja ich weiß wie das klingt, aber das ärgert mich halt unglaublich. Genauso wie der Gedanke, dass sich nichts ändern wird...


----------



## Magogan (22. Oktober 2012)

Wrynn schrieb:


> __ Youtube
> - Eingebundener Inhalt
> 
> 
> ...


Ich krieg das dauernd als Werbung bei YouTube, wenn ich Videos gucke ...

Stinken Sie, als hätten Sie gerade in Schweinemist gebadet? Egal, wir wollen Sie so, wie Sie sind!


----------



## Konov (22. Oktober 2012)

Wrynn schrieb:


> __ Youtube
> - Eingebundener Inhalt
> 
> 
> ...



Also ich finds direkt sympathisch, wenn man solche Leute vor die Kamera stellt.... besser als irgendwelche Topmodels, die man überall sieht.

Ob man damit "die jugend" erreichen kann.... naja, ich schätze die Jugend interessiert sich für ne Versicherung doch sowieso nicht


----------



## Ogil (22. Oktober 2012)

Naja - grade die Berufseinsteiger muss man doch erreichen wenn sie sich fuer eine Krankenkasse entscheiden muessen. Ich denke die Krankenkasse ist etwas das man eher nicht so oft wechselt - von daher: Bei der Auswahl abfangen!


----------



## Wynn (22. Oktober 2012)

Konov schrieb:


> Also ich finds direkt sympathisch, wenn man solche Leute vor die Kamera stellt.... besser als irgendwelche Topmodels, die man überall sieht.
> 
> Ob man damit "die jugend" erreichen kann.... naja, ich schätze die Jugend interessiert sich für ne Versicherung doch sowieso nicht



hast du dir das video angeschaut ?

es geht eher um die klischees mal wieder


----------



## Konov (22. Oktober 2012)

Wrynn schrieb:


> hast du dir das video angeschaut ?
> 
> es geht eher um die klischees mal wieder



Ja hab ich ^^

Was für Klischees denn??
Die leute sehen nicht unbedingt aus wie die totalen Normalos, insofern ist das doch eine gelungener Auftritt, besser als wenn man 2 Topmodels dahinstellen würde...

Oder was genau meinst du mit Klischees?

Niemand sagt, dass jeder so aussieht wie die beiden. Muss aber auch nicht.... es reicht ja, wenn man solche zwei mal in so nem Spot sieht statt immer dasselbe


----------



## Magogan (22. Oktober 2012)

Konov schrieb:


> Was für Klischees denn??


Pizza-Kartons, die sich am Rechner stapeln z.B. ...


----------



## Olliruh (22. Oktober 2012)

Deutsch LK Klausur 4 ,weil mein Lehrer einen ganzen Klausurbogen verloren / von der Aufsicht nicht bekommen hat. Yay. 100/5


----------



## ego1899 (22. Oktober 2012)

Zumal ist auch bezweifeln, dass die alle tatsächlich so rumlaufen...


----------



## Magogan (22. Oktober 2012)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Deutsch LK Klausur 4 ,weil mein Lehrer einen ganzen Klausurbogen verloren / von der Aufsicht nicht bekommen hat. Yay. 100/5


Beschweren. So geht das nicht ...


----------



## Olliruh (22. Oktober 2012)

Magogan schrieb:


> Beschweren. So geht das nicht ...



Habe ich. Bin zu allen aufsichtsführenden Lehrern & zum Schulleiter gegangen. Tja weg ist weg,und da ich nicht beweisen kann das ich wirklich den Klausurbogen geschrieben habe und nicht einfach beim fünften Klausurbogen weiter geschrieben habe,hab ich wohl Pech gehabt...


----------



## Konov (22. Oktober 2012)

Magogan schrieb:


> Pizza-Kartons, die sich am Rechner stapeln z.B. ...



Die Frage ist doch, ob sich jetzt jemand dadurch angegriffen fühlt??

Ich ehrlich gesagt nicht und ich hab auch schon einige Pizzas am Rechner gefuttert
Die Klischees in dem Fall dienen ja nur dazu, einen "persönlichkeits-" Rahmen zu schaffen...

Genauso @ego1899

Natürlich laufen sie *nicht alle* so rum.... jemandem, dem das klar ist, den stört das doch nicht....?!

Ich weiß nicht was ihr alle habt, ich finde die Werbung besser als jede andere die mal versucht hat, legerer zu sein. 
Genau das war doch der Zweck und das haben sie gut hinbekommen.


Jeder der darüber jammert, dass irgendwelche Klischees zur Verbildlichung hergenommen werden, sollte darüber nachdenken ob er das nicht zu ernst nimmt.

Hier wird schließlich niemand beleidigt.
Denn würde jemand alle Gamer dumm anmachen und sagen, sie seien pickelige Pizzafresser, DANN kann man jammern.

Aber so? Nö wieso?


----------



## Magogan (22. Oktober 2012)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Habe ich. Bin zu allen aufsichtsführenden Lehrern & zum Schulleiter gegangen. Tja weg ist weg,und da ich nicht beweisen kann das ich wirklich den Klausurbogen geschrieben habe und nicht einfach beim fünften Klausurbogen weiter geschrieben habe,hab ich wohl Pech gehabt...


War das so ein Zettel, auf dem du Fragen beantworten solltest? Oder wie genau muss ich mir das vorstellen?


----------



## Olliruh (22. Oktober 2012)

Magogan schrieb:


> War das so ein Zettel, auf dem du Fragen beantworten solltest? Oder wie genau muss ich mir das vorstellen?



Nein Klausurbögen sind die Blätter auf denen man eine Klausur schreibt.Jeder Klausurbogen hat 4 beschreibbare Seiten also ähnlich wie ein Heft nur aus einzelnden Teilen bestehend.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (22. Oktober 2012)

Freundin wurde mit starken Bauchschmerzen ins Krankenhaus eingeliefert und ich erreiche niemanden fuck/5


----------



## Magogan (22. Oktober 2012)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Freundin wurde mit starken Bauchschmerzen ins Krankenhaus eingeliefert und ich erreiche niemanden fuck/5


Sie wird's schon überleben, keine Sorge. Und wenn nicht, dann ... ja, dann nicht :O

Ach ich bin nicht gut darin, andere zu trösten bzw. zu beruhigen.


----------



## Konov (22. Oktober 2012)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Freundin wurde mit starken Bauchschmerzen ins Krankenhaus eingeliefert und ich erreiche niemanden fuck/5



Toi toi toi, aber vllt. ist es ja "nur" sowas wie der Blinddarm, was dann mittlerweile recht unspektakulär gelöst werden kann


----------



## heinzelmännchen (22. Oktober 2012)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Freundin wurde mit starken Bauchschmerzen ins Krankenhaus eingeliefert und ich erreiche niemanden fuck/5



u know about Bienchen and Blümchen? 	*verschwind*

ne, im Ernst, wenn es was wirklich wirklich schlimmes wäre, hätte man dich bestimmt schon angerufen.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (22. Oktober 2012)

Ist wirklich "nur" der Blinddarm, hatte da erst noch was anders im Sinn...  Sie hat Medikamente bekommen und es geht ihr schon besser, sie bleibt erstma über Nacht dort und morgen wird dann nochmal geschaut. 

trotzdem ein sehr beschissenes Gefühl. ._.


----------



## Magogan (23. Oktober 2012)

Um 1:50 Uhr heute früh habe ich eine E-Mail bekommen, dass die Vorlesung, wegen der ich heute um 7 Uhr den Wecker gestellt habe und deswegen müde bin, ausfällt! -.- 3/5, weil ich wenigstens überhaupt benachrichtigt wurde; letzten Freitag sind alle zu einer Vorlesung gegangen, die nicht stattgefunden hat, ich bin also umsonst - wenn auch nicht kostenlos - dorthin gefahren, eben weil wir nicht darüber, dass die Vorlesung ausfällt, benachrichtigt wurden.


----------



## Selor Kiith (23. Oktober 2012)

Ich hab gemerkt, das ich nicht nur eine Änderung in den Farben beim Games Workshop verpennt habe sondern 2... ZWEI neue Editionen von Warhammer 40.000... Ich hab damals mir die Startbox 'Kampf um Macragge' geholt... 4te Edition und die humpeln schon in der 6ten rum... das ist einfach ARGH! 3/5


----------



## Konov (23. Oktober 2012)

Selor schrieb:


> Ich hab gemerkt, das ich nicht nur eine Änderung in den Farben beim Games Workshop verpennt habe sondern 2... ZWEI neue Editionen von Warhammer 40.000... Ich hab damals mir die Startbox 'Kampf um Macragge' geholt... 4te Edition und die humpeln schon in der 6ten rum... das ist einfach ARGH! 3/5



Echte Nerdprobleme


----------



## Grüne Brille (23. Oktober 2012)

Manche Leute in den Vorlesungen. Die kommen dahin und schlafen, unterhalten sich darüber, mit wem sie ausgehen würden, spielen Spiele auf Laptop (Ohne Kopfhörer und mit leisem Ton an -_-) und machen sonstigen Kram. Selbst wenn man vorne sitzt bekommt man davon noch genug mit. Wieso gehen die denn dahin wenn sie eh nix lernen wollen ? Alle Professoren meinten lieber raus statt stören. Aber das ham die dann ja wohl eh nicht mitbekommen :\ 3/5


----------



## HitotsuSatori (23. Oktober 2012)

Grüne schrieb:


> Manche Leute in den Vorlesungen. Die kommen dahin und schlafen, unterhalten sich darüber, mit wem sie ausgehen würden, spielen Spiele auf Laptop (Ohne Kopfhörer und mit leisem Ton an -_-) und machen sonstigen Kram. Selbst wenn man vorne sitzt bekommt man davon noch genug mit. Wieso gehen die denn dahin wenn sie eh nix lernen wollen ? Alle Professoren meinten lieber raus statt stören. Aber das ham die dann ja wohl eh nicht mitbekommen :\ 3/5



Die gehen da hin, weil es vermutlich Pflichtveranstaltungen sind. Die können mitunter sehr langweilig sein, auch, wenn ich so ein Verhalten nicht gutheißen will.


----------



## Grüne Brille (23. Oktober 2012)

Es gibt in der Vorlesung keine Anwesenheitsliste/überprüfung und die Folien/Skripte sind online verfügbar. Das, was der Prof dann zusätzlich sagt nehmen besagte Personen ja dann auch nicht wahr. Wenn die Anwesenheit verpflichtend wäre würde ich es ja noch teils nachvollziehen können, aber so...


----------



## Hordlerkiller (23. Oktober 2012)

Das meine noch mitarbeiter mich abfucken wegen piep 04 wegen derbysieg und den piep.
Alter ok die haben gewonnen und das heist noch lange nicht das die da drauf rumreiten wie blöd.


60/5 bloss bin ich die bald los.Ist ja nicht zum aushalten.


----------



## Konov (23. Oktober 2012)

Was mich aufregt??? dass online campus völlig überlastet zu sein scheint nach einer Vorlesung mit 200 Leuten... 

Muss ich ewig warten um mir den KACK runterzuladen, man man man wofür bezahl ich eigtl 750 Euro Studiengebühren?? Achja für Tutorien 


5/5


----------



## Olliruh (23. Oktober 2012)

Hordlerkiller schrieb:


> Das meine noch mitarbeiter mich abfucken wegen piep 04 wegen derbysieg und den piep.
> Alter ok die haben gewonnen und das heist noch lange nicht das die da drauf rumreiten wie blöd.
> 
> 
> 60/5 bloss bin ich die bald los.Ist ja nicht zum aushalten.



Schlechte Verlierer. JEDES MAL WENN SCHALKE VERLOREN HATTE MUSSTE MAN SICH DAS NOCH WOCHENSPÄTER VON EUCH ANHÖREN !  3/5 weil wir gewonnen haben


----------



## Dorbardus2010 (23. Oktober 2012)

solche fanrivalitäten regen mich einfach auf unendlich/5 kann man nicht einfach friedlich zusammenleben?


----------



## Magogan (23. Oktober 2012)

Dorbardus2010 schrieb:


> solche fanrivalitäten regen mich einfach auf unendlich/5 kann man nicht einfach friedlich zusammenleben?


NEIN! Die haben uns im Fußball besiegt! Brennt ihr Stadion nieder!!!!!1111111

Wer sind die? - Die gelben Engel!

PS: Nicht ernst gemeint natürlich ^^


----------



## Olliruh (23. Oktober 2012)

Dorbardus2010 schrieb:


> solche fanrivalitäten regen mich einfach auf unendlich/5 kann man nicht einfach friedlich zusammenleben?



Was ist daran denn schlimm ? 
Man ist halt Fan von dem einen und kann den direkten Konkurrenten nicht leiden & sobald es bei Ärgern und Witzen bleibt ist doch alles ok ?
Wenn sich da Menschen prügeln etc find ichs auch ein bisschen albern.


----------



## Dorbardus2010 (23. Oktober 2012)

deswegen muss man sich nicht beleidigen und angiften oder?


----------



## Legendary (23. Oktober 2012)

Ein bisschen albern:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Alles klar, ich bin schon seit langem der Meinung, dass Fußball einer der Sportarten weltweit ist warum es die meisten Schlägereien und Verletzte gibt - mit Abstand. Ich kenn niemanden, der so ausflippt wie Fußballfans deren Verein verliert.


----------



## Selor Kiith (23. Oktober 2012)

Ja genau und weil wir uns immer nur im Symptombehandlung bemühen und den Kern der Sache vollkommen ignorieren ist Fußball schlecht


----------



## Magogan (23. Oktober 2012)

Was ist an Symptombehandlung denn grundsätzlich schlecht? Wenn ich Husten und Schnupfen habe, nehme ich auch Hustentabletten und Nasenspray, die Erkältung geht dadurch aber auch nicht weg ^^


----------



## Dorbardus2010 (23. Oktober 2012)

und genau das mein ich ^^ warum regen sich die leute so auf wenn ihr verein verliert bzw gehen so ab wenn ihr verein gewinnt. das ist ein gottverdammtes spiel verdammt. mehr nicht.


----------



## Magogan (23. Oktober 2012)

Dorbardus2010 schrieb:


> und genau das mein ich ^^ warum regen sich die leute so auf wenn ihr verein verliert bzw gehen so ab wenn ihr verein gewinnt. das ist ein gottverdammtes spiel verdammt. mehr nicht.


Vielleicht, weil sie viel Geld für Eintrittskarten etc. ausgegeben haben und nun nicht die ganzen Fan-Artikel verstecken wollen, weil die anderen gewonnen haben?

Kein gutes Argument, aber es sind eben Fußballfans. ^^


----------



## Reflox (23. Oktober 2012)

Es gibt nunmal genug Leute, die gehen an ein Spiel nur um sich zu prügeln. Die interessiert das Spiel gar nicht, die brauchen nur nen Vorwand um ne Massenschlägerei anzuetteln. Genau wie so genug Typen gibt, die einfach mal auf die Strasse gehen um ein paar zusammen zu schlagen.


----------



## Selor Kiith (23. Oktober 2012)

Magogan schrieb:


> Was ist an Symptombehandlung denn grundsätzlich schlecht? Wenn ich Husten und Schnupfen habe, nehme ich auch Hustentabletten und Nasenspray, die Erkältung geht dadurch aber auch nicht weg ^^



Grundsächlich nichts schlechtes... wenn man aber wie absolut IMMER den eigentlichen Kern dabei vollkommen ignoriert und garnicht wahrnimmt dann ist es schlecht...


Wie du ja sagst... Klar kann ich jedes mal immer wieder "dagegen vorgehen" aber es wird immer und immer wieder kommen, wenn ich den eigentlichen Grund nicht entferne... eine vollkommen kaputte und dem zusammenbruch nahe Gesellschaftsform bedingt durch das fehlen jeglicher mentaler und psychischer Entwicklung in den letzten zwei Tausend Jahren...



Ferner gehe ich soweit zu behaupten, dass wir als Kollektiv, den Grund zum einen nicht behandeln wollen, weil wir uns damit selber in die Schusslinie stellen und zum anderen, weil diese "Symptome" uns ganz gelegen kommen etwaige eigene Agendas durchzudrücken, sei es politischer Natur (härtere Gesetze, mehr "Sicherheit" usw.) oder ganz persönlich (sich ein eigenes Feindbild schaffen um sich gut zu fühlen).


----------



## Dorbardus2010 (23. Oktober 2012)

es geht mir ja nicht nur um leute die prügeln. das ist schlimm genug. aber anstatt friedlich bei nem fußballspiel zu sitzen und seine mannschaft anzufeuern wird die gegnerische mannschaft ausgebuht oder sonstwas. noch schlimmer finde ich aber leute die sachen werfen oder feuerwerkskörper zunden. es wird imemr von der fairness der spieler geredet. wo bleibt die fairness der zuschauer?


----------



## Olliruh (23. Oktober 2012)

Dorbardus2010 schrieb:


> und genau das mein ich ^^ warum regen sich die leute so auf wenn ihr verein verliert bzw gehen so ab wenn ihr verein gewinnt. das ist ein gottverdammtes spiel verdammt. mehr nicht.



Vllt weil Fan sein mehr ist als den Verein zusehen. Es ist eine Einstellung und ein soziales Umfeld das einen aufnimmt. Es ist ein lebensgefühl
Aber Menschen die keine richtigen Fans sind werden dieses Gefühl nicht verstehen. Wenn man in der Kurve steht fühlt man sich wie in einer eigenen Familie.


Und ehrmergerd ich bin auch Schalke Ultra und hab noch nie jemanden verprügelt ,noch bin ich ein sozialer Versager oder zünd regelmäßig Pyros...


----------



## Dorbardus2010 (23. Oktober 2012)

aha. und nur weil man sich wie in einer famile fühlt muss man die andere beschimpfen? etwas merkwürdig ^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (23. Oktober 2012)

Wie wäre es mit :
http://forum.buffed.de/index.php/topic/189629-der-guten-morgaehn-smalltalk-thread/

oder 

http://forum.buffed.de/index.php/topic/153008-der-allgemeine-fussball-thread/

zum weiterdiskutieren?


----------



## Magogan (23. Oktober 2012)

Dorbardus2010 schrieb:


> aha. und nur weil man sich wie in einer famile fühlt muss man die andere beschimpfen? etwas merkwürdig ^^


"Der Liebe leichte Schwingen trugen mich; kein steinern Bollwerk kann der Liebe wehren, und Liebe wagt, was irgend Liebe kann."

Vielleicht versteht jemand, worauf ich hinaus will?


----------



## Olliruh (23. Oktober 2012)

Dorbardus2010 schrieb:


> aha. und nur weil man sich wie in einer famile fühlt muss man die andere beschimpfen? etwas merkwürdig ^^



Es tut mir Leid das du jede Person in deinem Leben magst und deswegen sowas wie Anthipathie gegenüber andern nicht kennst. Aber ja diese starke Gefühle führen zu Beleidigungen.


----------



## Wynn (24. Oktober 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=iL9mAeKwV44

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Story of my life 

5/5


----------



## ZAM (24. Oktober 2012)

Die Diskussion die hier stattfand und den Thread fast geschlossen hätte 5/5


----------



## Manowar (24. Oktober 2012)

ZAM schrieb:


> Die Diskussion die hier stattfand und den Thread fast geschlossen hätte 5/5



Dass dein Nerd-Nerv manchmal auch getroffen wird und du dann auch hier diskutierst, vergisst du dabei immer wieder.
Der Smalltalk Bereich ist doch eh schon am verrecken, da braucht man wohl nicht so kleinlich zu sein? 

Damit der Thread nicht geschlossen wird (  ) :
Dass ich immernoch in Deutschland bin..mag endlich weeeeg! 5/5


----------



## Selor Kiith (24. Oktober 2012)

Mein Zen scheint so langsam den Geist aufzugeben... Akku zu schnell leer... ständig bleibt er hängen und muss ein reset her... 5/5


----------



## iShock (24. Oktober 2012)

schon wieder ein neues youtube design dafuq is going on -.- 4/5 total unübersichtlich und hässlich x_x


----------



## Selor Kiith (25. Oktober 2012)

Unangekündigte Bauarbeiten/Reparaturen die zur Folge haben, das der halbe Straßenzug ne Stunde kein Wasser hat... 5/5

Ist es denn zuviel verlangt zumindest einen Informationszettel an die Haustüren, der betroffenen Häuser zu hängen, in der Art "Am 25.10. muss das Wasser aufgrund von Bauarbeiten für [Zeiteinheit] abgeschaltet, wir bitten um ihr Verständnis"?

Immerhin müssen die es ja lange vorher wissen wo sie Bauen und was dabei alles betroffen ist...


----------



## Reflox (25. Oktober 2012)

Bei uns gibt das sogar einen Brief von der Stadtverwaltung. Obs nun nur für 10 Minuten oder für einige Stunden ist.


----------



## Doofkatze (25. Oktober 2012)

Heizung putt.

Freitag Nachmittag kam Öl. Ordnungsgemäß nach 3 Stunden Ruhepause habe ich unsere Heizung wieder gestartet (das passiert, um ein aufwirbeln des Staubs mit folgender Verstopfung zu vermeiden)

Montag Morgen war der Schornsteinfeger da, der mit 210 Grad eine wunderbar hohe Abgastemparatur feststellte und uns empfehlte, die Heizung mal umgehend zu warten/reinigen.
Gelächter machte sich in Folge der Erzählung im TS breit, da die letzte Wartung immerhin 3 Jahre her war, was unseren Gilden-Heizungsfutzie eher ungläubig hat darstehen lassen, da jährliche Wartungen ja normal wären :>

Dienstag Nachmittag rief der Mieter über mir an, Heizung wäre kalt. Ich fasste meinen Heizkörper an, bestätigte. Rief unseren Heizdienst an. Dieser konnte aufgrund einer Ersatzteilproblematik erst Mittwoch kommen. Vorher folgte ich den telefonischen Anweisungen meines Schwagers, die Heizung evtl. einfach "anzuschalten", da ich zugegebenermaßen keine Ahnung von dem Thema habe. Er folgerte per Telefon: Der Brenner scheint verstopft, schau mal, daste nen Notdienst kriegst, hängt ja auch Warmwasser dran.
Die Absprache mit den Mietern machte jedoch den Termin am Mittwoch möglich.

Gestern kam also der Heizungsdienst. Nö, da is nix verstopft, Pumpe kaputt. Leider nur ne gebrauchte, quasi frisch ausgebaute Pumpe dabei, erstmal eingesetzt, die bringt "mehr" als die nicht funktionierende.

Er hatte recht. Die Heizkörper werden lauwarm :>

Nu wollte er sich gestern abend bezüglich der Ersatzpumpe melden. Leider konnte er so schnell keine auftreiben, da es ja nur eine bestimmte Baumenge gab und ...


WAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAH!!! Ich dreh nochmal durch^^


----------



## heinzelmännchen (25. Oktober 2012)

Krank sein -.-

Scheiß Nervenentzündung =/

somit fällt schon das zweite Wochenende flach 5/5


----------



## Olliruh (25. Oktober 2012)

das ordnungsamt 100/5


----------



## ego1899 (25. Oktober 2012)

Olliruh schrieb:


> das ordnungsamt 100/5



Wieso? Hat dein Gemüsestand ein paar cm über die Verkaufsfläche herausgeragt und Fußgänger behindert? 

Das die Eintracht mal wieder erst Sonntags spielt.
(Den 10 Spieltag noch dazu genommen nur 2 (!) von 10 Samstags-Spielen)

3/5


----------



## Saji (25. Oktober 2012)

iShock schrieb:


> schon wieder ein neues youtube design dafuq is going on -.- 4/5 total unübersichtlich und hässlich x_x



Dito... warum wieder ein neues Design? Warum kann ich nicht mehr nur die Uploads meiner Abos zeigen lassen? fffffffuuuuuuuu/5


----------



## LarsW (26. Oktober 2012)

Das ich schon wieder kein (freies) Wochenende habe! 100/5.


----------



## Manowar (26. Oktober 2012)

LarsW schrieb:


> Das ich schon wieder kein (freies) Wochenende habe! 100/5.



Dude?




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Hy-StJFXgA8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Olliruh (26. Oktober 2012)

ego1899 schrieb:


> Wieso? Hat dein Gemüsestand ein paar cm über die Verkaufsfläche herausgeragt und Fußgänger behindert?
> 
> Das die Eintracht mal wieder erst Sonntags spielt.
> (Den 10 Spieltag noch dazu genommen nur 2 (!) von 10 Samstags-Spielen)
> ...



Die Spastis haben unsere Downhill Veranstaltung abgesagt und der Veranstalter bekommt 2500€ aufgebrumt sobald das Ordnungsamt an Helloween auch nur einen mit Skateboard packt. o.o
Die sind doch nur so sauer weil sie den Einstellungstest der Polizei nicht gepackt haben 

Fieber 5/5


----------



## Fremder123 (26. Oktober 2012)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Die sind doch nur so sauer weil sie den Einstellungstest der Polizei nicht gepackt haben
> 
> Fieber 5/5


Da spricht wahre Lebenserfahrung. Oder auch nicht. Ich schiebs mal auf Fieberwahn. Weniger posten, mehr ausruhen.


----------



## Alux (27. Oktober 2012)

Das Leute meinen jemanden anhand der Musik die er hört sofort perfekt einschätzen können und das man wenn man ein gewisses Genre hört automatisch gewisse andere Genres die quasi das Gegenteil sind verteufelt 5/5


----------



## Konov (27. Oktober 2012)

Soziologische Texte in altdeutscher Schrift.... ich kann den scheiß kaum lesen 5/5


----------



## Selor Kiith (27. Oktober 2012)

Konov schrieb:


> Soziologische Texte in altdeutscher Schrift.... ich kann den scheiß kaum lesen 5/5



Sütterlin? Fraktur?



Vollkommen inakzeptable "spontane" Ausfälle bei Bussen... 5/5


----------



## Konov (27. Oktober 2012)

Selor schrieb:


> Sütterlin? Fraktur?



Keine ahnung... irgendwas altes


----------



## Saji (27. Oktober 2012)

Dat mini heart attack, wenn man ein BIOS Update aufspielt und beim Booten mit einem Bluescreen belohnt wird. Die Details der letzten eineinhalb Stunden erspare ich euch, nur soviel: falscher Sata-Modus. 2/5 ^^


----------



## Perkone (28. Oktober 2012)

Saji schrieb:


> Dat mini heart attack, wenn man ein BIOS Update aufspielt und beim Booten mit einem Bluescreen belohnt wird. Die Details der letzten eineinhalb Stunden erspare ich euch, nur soviel: falscher Sata-Modus. 2/5 ^^



Jo, wenns statt AHCI auf einmal IDE is nachm Update und man behirnt das nit xD Solche Mini*Na geh sch**** geht nimmer*Momente hatte ich auch zur Genüge 
--------------------

Thema: Dass es grad SO draußen aussieht 4/5: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Reflox (28. Oktober 2012)

Ich dachte, AC 3 wird erst am 31 verschickt, dabei ist es schon 2 Tage her. Jetzt kann man die Join or Die edition nicht mehr bestellen. 5/5


----------



## Konov (28. Oktober 2012)

TRETLAGER GESCHROTTET, ich kotz gleich 5/5

und dann von irgendwelchen OPFER AMÖBEN FRAUEN dumm angemacht werden weil ich aufm Bürgersteig "fahre" (war mehr rollen mit einem Fuß als fahren)


----------



## EspCap (28. Oktober 2012)

Absurd hohe Preise für Bücher. 50-70 EUR sind ja noch vertretbar, aber das ist schon etwas verrückt.

http://www.amazon.de/Molekularbiologie-Zelle-Ulrich-Sch%C3%A4fer/dp/3527323848/ref=sr_1_1?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1351432669&sr=1-1


----------



## Konov (28. Oktober 2012)

EspCap schrieb:


> Absurd hohe Preise für Bücher. 50-70 EUR sind ja noch vertretbar, aber das ist schon etwas verrückt.
> 
> http://www.amazon.de...51432669&sr=1-1



Tja willkommen im Club, überlege auch grad wo ich die ganze Kohle für Studien Bücher herbekomme


----------



## Olliruh (28. Oktober 2012)

Gestern im Zoo gewesen aber keine Pinguine da gewesen. So eine Zeitverschwändung 3/5 weil die Kängeruhs noch ganz süß waren.


----------



## Magogan (28. Oktober 2012)

4,5 Stunden lang gerendert und inzwischen bin ich bei Versuch 4 ... Bitte lass es dieses Mal klappen, ohne dass es wieder abbricht ... Um 18 Uhr sollte das fertig sein ^^ Dann nur noch die ganze Nacht über hochladen ^^ 3/5, weil meine CPU deswegen zu 95% ca. ausgelastet ist und ich natürlich nicht viel anderes machen kann und weil es beim 1. Mal nicht geklappt hat und beim 2. Mal bei 87% abgebrochen ist ...


----------



## HitotsuSatori (28. Oktober 2012)

Konov schrieb:


> Tja willkommen im Club, überlege auch grad wo ich die ganze Kohle für Studien Bücher herbekomme



Für mich ist es leicht unverständlich, dass ihr euch die Bücher alle kauft. Die einzigen, die ich mir tatsächlich gekauft habe, waren die Sprachlehrbücher für Japanisch. Alle anderen, auch für mein Zweitfach Archäologie, gab und gibt es in unseren Unibibliotheken. Sicher hab ich im Lauf meines Studiums eine Menge Geld für Kopien ausgegeben, aber mit Sicherheit nicht so viel, als wenn ich mir die Bücher alle gekauft hätte. 

was mich aufregt: Schon wieder ein Problem beim Einloggen in WoW. Wird das langsam zur Gewohnheit? 5/5


----------



## EspCap (28. Oktober 2012)

HitotsuSatori schrieb:


> Für mich ist es leicht unverständlich, dass ihr euch die Bücher alle kauft.



Wenn ich "alle" gekauft _hätte_, wäre ich in den ersten Wochen ca. 2000 EUR losgeworden.


----------



## heinzelmännchen (28. Oktober 2012)

Blöde Uhrenumstellung, wann wird der Mist endlich abgeschafft? 4/5 -.-


----------



## kaepteniglo (28. Oktober 2012)

Wieso? Heute hat der Tag doch mal 25h


----------



## Slayed (28. Oktober 2012)

Eben Dawnguard runtergeladen, bissel gezockt. Nu reden alle NPC's die mit Dawnguard etwas zu tun haben Englisch 2/5
Also schnell ne Lösung gesucht, diese Ausgeführt nu lädts nochmal 3Std irgendwas runter 3/5


----------



## Konov (28. Oktober 2012)

HitotsuSatori schrieb:


> Für mich ist es leicht unverständlich, dass ihr euch die Bücher alle kauft. Die einzigen, die ich mir tatsächlich gekauft habe, waren die Sprachlehrbücher für Japanisch. Alle anderen, auch für mein Zweitfach Archäologie, gab und gibt es in unseren Unibibliotheken. Sicher hab ich im Lauf meines Studiums eine Menge Geld für Kopien ausgegeben, aber mit Sicherheit nicht so viel, als wenn ich mir die Bücher alle gekauft hätte.
> 
> was mich aufregt: Schon wieder ein Problem beim Einloggen in WoW. Wird das langsam zur Gewohnheit? 5/5



naja noch hab ich gar keine gekauft, aber es stehen schon 3-4 Bücher an, BIS JETZT wohlgemerkt - da können noch mehr kommen im Laufe des Studiums.
Und das sind dann halt so 400 Seiten Klopper, wo ich keine Lust habe die ständig auszuleihen und durch die Gegend zu karren.

So eins kostet leider 90 Euro und das ist verfickt viel Geld, auch wenns nur 3-4 sind. Für mich jedenfalls.
Naja ich überlege schon Sachen zu verkaufen die ich nicht mehr brauche


----------



## iShock (28. Oktober 2012)

die Katakomben in Dark Souls - ich krieg so nen Anfall gleich x_x  4/5


----------



## Sh1k4ri (28. Oktober 2012)

dass unsere verf*ckte Heizung den ganzen Tag über schon nicht an geht... 287633/5


----------



## ego1899 (29. Oktober 2012)

Unfassbar!

Halo 4 im Ko-Op!

4/5

Es kann doch nicht sein das man einen Top-FullHD-Flat hat und die XBOX per HDMI-Kabel angeschlossen hat und diese behinderten schwarzen Balken rechts und links nicht wegbekommt!
Ganz egal was man Auflösungs oder Formattechnisch umstellt, sowohl am TV, als auch bei der XBOX.
Wenn man das Bild streckt sieht es halt total scheiße aus.

Nimmt man ein RGB-Kabel und strahlt es ganz normal, dann sind die Balken weg.

Das kann doch wohl irgendwie nich sein, wie bescheuert ist das denn? Ein Glück ist der TV den wir nutzen so riesig, sonst wäre das echt richtig ätzend.

Wenn da jemand ne Lösung hat, möge er sich doch bitte an mich wenden ^^


----------



## ZAM (29. Oktober 2012)

Immer noch Nachbarn, die ihren Radiowecker bei offenem Fenster anlassen, obwohl sie nicht da sind, so dass man den Müll 2 Stunden ab 6:30 morgens in meiner gesamten Wohnung hört 100000/5

*****-Nachbarn, die 2:00 Nachts den Fernseher so laut haben, dass ich alle Dialoge mithören kann und auf Klingeln nicht reagieren. 1000000000/5

Hämmern/Bohren zum Sonntag + Hellhörige Wohnung 10/5

Umziehen ist angesagt -.-


----------



## Davatar (29. Oktober 2012)

HitotsuSatori schrieb:


> Für mich ist es leicht unverständlich, dass ihr euch die Bücher alle kauft. Die einzigen, die ich mir tatsächlich gekauft habe, waren die Sprachlehrbücher für Japanisch. Alle anderen, auch für mein Zweitfach Archäologie, gab und gibt es in unseren Unibibliotheken. Sicher hab ich im Lauf meines Studiums eine Menge Geld für Kopien ausgegeben, aber mit Sicherheit nicht so viel, als wenn ich mir die Bücher alle gekauft hätte.


Studier Informatik, da sind etwa 3/4 der Bücher, die man sich organisieren soll solche, die es definitiv noch in keiner Bücherei gibt. Oder es gibt nur veraltete Versionen, in denen gewisse Abschnitte FALSCH sind. Sonen Fall hatt ich mal und stellte dann leider erst nach der Prüfung fest, dass zwischen den beiden Versionen des Buches so gravierende Eingriffe vorgenommen worden waren...

Aber grundsätzlich sollte man sich eh nicht alle Bücher zulegen, bloss weil die Profs meinen, es sei wichtig. Man sollte nur die nehmen, die man auch wirklich braucht und das merkt man etwa 3-4 Wochen nach Semesterbeginn.
Ansonsten gibts an gewissen Orten auch Studentenorganisationen, die alte Bücher von älteren Semestlern an jüngere Semestler vermitteln.


----------



## Noxiel (29. Oktober 2012)

Meine Erkältung. Ich werd' nie krank himmelherrgottnochmal und dann steckt mich meine Frau beim Nickerchen auf dem Sofa an. 

5/5.


----------



## Konov (29. Oktober 2012)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Meine Erkältung. Ich werd' nie krank himmelherrgottnochmal und dann steckt mich meine Frau beim Nickerchen auf dem Sofa an.
> 
> 5/5.



Sicherlich. Es war nur ein _Nickerchen _mit deiner Frau bei dem du dich angesteckt hast. Auf dem Sofa. 

muhaha

Aber ja, ich hab auch Erkältung, zumindest ein kleines bißchen


----------



## Aun (29. Oktober 2012)

konov du kleines ferkelchen. benimm dich ^^ sie hat ihn im schlaf sicher nur angenießt ^^


----------



## Davatar (30. Oktober 2012)

Nicht richtig funktionierende Source Control: 5/5 So ein Dreck, 4 Stunden Arbeit beim Checkin einfach weg und das Backup, das ich extra vorher angelegt hab ist offenbar nicht vollständig, weil dieser ganze Modeling-Mist so unglaublich bescheuert aufgebaut ist.
VS Modeling Tools: 34288346983469834683463486324582/5


----------



## Ellesmere (30. Oktober 2012)

Die Toilette im neuen Büro! 5/5
Sie steht genau zwischen zwei Büros und ich kann einfach nicht, wenn ich denke jemand hört mir dabei zu...


----------



## Maladin (30. Oktober 2012)

Doofkopf Elektriker die keine Ahnung haben von Netzwerktechnik und Kabel wild durcheinander ziehen.

5/5

Sinnlose Sortierarbeit für mich .. yeah

_Edit: die Mäntel sind auch aufgeräufelt wie angehobelter Parmesan -.-
_
/wink maladin


----------



## Konov (30. Oktober 2012)

Die unfreundliche Drecksbitch vom Studentenwerk, die so dreist ist, mich am Telefon vollzuraunen, ich wäre ja ein student wie jeder andere und warum ich anrufe und wegen bafög nachfrage...

Naja jedenfalls krieg ich keinen cent bafög 5/5

Leck mich fett 

2 Jobs und es reicht trotzdem nicht. Mal sehen was ich als nächstes mach... ne Bank ausrauben??


----------



## tonygt (30. Oktober 2012)

Würd ich an deiner Stelle mal genauer nachhacken Konov, die sind beim Studentenwerk gerne mal schlammpig oder geben dir falsche Auskunft. Hab da schon die wildesten Stories gehört, ich würd mal zum Asta gehen oder so die können dir da vieleicht weiterhelfen.


----------



## Konov (30. Oktober 2012)

tonygt schrieb:


> Würd ich an deiner Stelle mal genauer nachhacken Konov,* die sind beim Studentenwerk gerne mal schlammpig* oder geben dir falsche Auskunft. Hab da schon die wildesten Stories gehört, ich würd mal zum Asta gehen oder so die können dir da vieleicht weiterhelfen.



Das Gefühl hab ich auch 

Naja es dreht sich nach meine bisherigen Berechnungen unterm Strich "nur" um 200 Euro, die ich entweder von meinen Eltern noch bekomme oder anderweitig beschaffen muss.
Ein Kredit lohnt sich wohl kaum. Mal sehen.... günstigere Wohnung ist auf jedenfall im hinterkopf


----------



## Aun (30. Oktober 2012)

Konov schrieb:


> günstigere Wohnung ist auf jedenfall im hinterkopf



ich seh konov schon einen auf harry potter machen ^^
ne aber hak da mal wirklich nach studentenwerke sind meiner erfahrung nach schlampenvereine. die arbeiten nur wie ein uhrwerk wenns um ihr eigenes geld geht


----------



## Davatar (30. Oktober 2012)

Konov schrieb:


> Das Gefühl hab ich auch
> 
> Naja es dreht sich nach meine bisherigen Berechnungen unterm Strich "nur" um 200 Euro, die ich entweder von meinen Eltern noch bekomme oder anderweitig beschaffen muss.
> Ein Kredit lohnt sich wohl kaum. Mal sehen.... günstigere Wohnung ist auf jedenfall im hinterkopf


Im Notfall lässt Du mit Deinen Eltern oder nem sonstigen Verwandten/Bekannten nen Vertrag aufsetzen, dass Du das Geld in den ersten 5 Jahren nach dem Studium zurückbezahlst oder irgendsowas.

An Wohnungskosten kannst Du viel rausholen, wenn Du in ne WG ziehst.


----------



## Konov (30. Oktober 2012)

Jo, danke für die Tipps, WG kommt aber nicht in Frage da ich schon seit 2 Jahren alleine wohne.
Darauf möchte ich nicht mehr verzichten!

Gibt aber auch günstigere Wohnungen als meine, nur erstmal wollte ich den Studienstart abwarten.
Ab anfang nächstes Jahr werde ich hoffentlich in eine günstigere wechseln können. Die dann auch gleich näher an der Uni dran ist.


----------



## HitotsuSatori (30. Oktober 2012)

Meine Hausarbeit, die ich bis zum 15.10. abgeben musste (Unbedingt!!!!), wurde immernoch nicht kontrolliert und bewertet. 100/5 Faule Schweine!


----------



## Selor Kiith (30. Oktober 2012)

HitotsuSatori schrieb:


> Meine Hausarbeit, die ich bis zum 15.10. abgeben musste (Unbedingt!!!!), wurde immernoch nicht kontrolliert und bewertet. 100/5 Faule Schweine!



Warst du die einzige Person die dem Dozenten eine Hausarbeit abliefern musste?


----------



## Königmarcus (30. Oktober 2012)

Amazon bekommt es nicht gebacken die Join Or Die-Version von Assassin's Creed 3 zu verschicken... -.-'


----------



## Alux (30. Oktober 2012)

Königmarcus schrieb:


> Amazon bekommt es nicht gebacken die Join Or Die-Version von Assassin's Creed 3 zu verschicken... -.-'



THIS!!!!


----------



## Wynn (31. Oktober 2012)

disney hat lucas arts komplett gekauft

mehr crap incoming 5/5

lieber die marke in ruhe sterben lassen


----------



## Saji (31. Oktober 2012)

Wrynn schrieb:


> disney hat lucas arts komplett gekauft
> 
> mehr crap incoming 5/5
> 
> lieber die marke in ruhe sterben lassen



Mwahahaha... Star Wars: Mikey Mouse wird ein Jedi, Star Wars: Donald in Space, Star Wars und der König der Löwen


----------



## seanbuddha (31. Oktober 2012)

Saji schrieb:


> Star Wars und der König der Löwen



Simba! ähm..ich meine Yoda!


----------



## Konov (31. Oktober 2012)

Vollen stundenplan an der Uni, irgendwie kein Bogg  2/5


----------



## Doofkatze (31. Oktober 2012)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Simba! ähm..ich meine Yoda!




Ich stelle mir gerade vor, wie Harrison Ford seinen Sohn (mit Leia -> Jedi-Veranlagung) der Welt vorhält. So als Einstieg. Mit der afrikanischen Musik, mit Circle of Life.


----------



## Doofkatze (31. Oktober 2012)

http://4ten.se/stats/user.php?u=doofkatze

4 mal in Folge verloren, darunter vorwiegend Spiele mit meinen Lieblingscharaktere, weil immer irgendwas gnadenlos schief geht, z. B. die Midlane mit 0:3 nach 8 Minuten abhaut und 5 Minuten später der nächste Spieler mit 0:6 geht.

Ich hasse Loosing-Sprees, zumal ich bis letzte Woche gerade sooo gut drin war. Sowas macht mich wahnsinnig. Man ist anderen Spielern klar überlegen, kann aber nicht auf jeder Lane gleichzeitig sein und verliert, weil ein wichtiger Teil eines Teams einfach kein Bock mehr hat und geht. So zum Beispiel geschehen im letzten Spiel, wo gleich 2 Spieler Helden nehmen, die zwar gut "alleine" sind, aber im Zusammenspiel einfach 5v5 nichts bringen. Und dann muss man halt 1-2 vs. 5 spielen, weil die Truppe sich nichts zutraut und einfach "wartet", bis man das meiste allein tötet bzw. den Grundschaden gemacht hat. Taktisch kann das kaum aufgehen, wenn man sich selbst nur opfern kann, um zu hoffen, das die anderen Mitspieler dann nachziehen.


----------



## Selor Kiith (31. Oktober 2012)

Wrynn schrieb:


> disney hat lucas arts komplett gekauft
> 
> mehr crap incoming 5/5
> 
> lieber die marke in ruhe sterben lassen


Aufreger, weniger weil mehr "Crap" kommt (Hey 'The Avengers' war gut) und mehr weil Disney einfach... eh zu gierig, zu groß wird... genauso wie EA... 3/5


----------



## HitotsuSatori (31. Oktober 2012)

Selor schrieb:


> Warst du die einzige Person die dem Dozenten eine Hausarbeit abliefern musste?



Ja. Zweiter Versuch und so.


----------



## iShock (31. Oktober 2012)

Ständig Kinder die bei mir an der Tür klingeln - dabei hab ich gar nix mehr -.- 

ich hasse halloween x_x 4/5


----------



## M1ghtymage (31. Oktober 2012)

war bei uns noch garnicht. Bisher nur Zeugen Jehovas, Obstverkäufer, Bettler und eine Frau, die mir ein Fenster andrehen wollte.


----------



## Alux (31. Oktober 2012)

pleite und deswegen heut nix mit feiern gehen 5/5


----------



## Dreiundzwoanzig (31. Oktober 2012)

Steam funktioniert wieder einmal nicht...


----------



## Numbe (1. November 2012)

Gestern neuen Fernseher bekommen: !#?§&!% / 5  

-> Beim Auspacken gemerkt, dass kein DVB-S-Anschluss vorhanden ist. (Okey. Mein Fehler. Alten Receiver zwischen geschaltet.)

Heute Morgen angemacht...- Schwarzer Strich horizontal über den Bildschirm (unteres Drittel). Sieht aus wie tote Pixel, verschwindet jedoch nach ein, zwei Minuten. (Der war beim Einrichten gestern auch schon da, im Installationsmenü jedoch blau und sah irgendwo so aus, als würde er dazu gehören. ><)

So. Irgendwie habe ich das Bedürfnis das Ding an Amazon zurück zu schicken. Kennt sich damit einer aus? Bekomme ich dann mein Geld zurück oder ein Ersatzgerät? (Im Zweifelsfall würde ich lieber das Geld nehmen und mir einen neuen mit DVB-S-Anschluss kaufen.)


----------



## sympathisant (1. November 2012)

kannst beim rücksenden wohl angeben ob du ersatz haben willst oder geld.

vorgabe von amazon ist wohl, dass du geld bekommst.


würde aber nichts von den toten pixeln reinschreiben, sondern, dass das gerät nicht deinen vorstellungen entspricht.


einfach mal unter: mein konto - meine bestellungen - artikel zurrückschicken gucken was amazon von sich aus anbietet.


grundsätzlich hast du beim online-kauf immer das recht innerhalb von 14 tagen ohne angaben von gründen alles rückgängig zu machen. im schlimmsten fall bleibst du auf den versandkosten sitzen.


----------



## Numbe (1. November 2012)

Ah.- Danke.
Habe gerad auch nochmal geschaut. (Das letzte Mal zurück schicken ist schon ein paar Jahre her.) Jetzt ist das ja richtig übersichtlich bei Amazon.

Das Ding wandert zurück. (Wobei ich bei den Preisen für Geräte mit Dvb-S und einer vertretbaren Energieklasse das Würgen bekomme.) Ich sollte mit Yoga anfangen.


----------



## Magogan (1. November 2012)

Fernseher kannst du auch im Media-Markt kaufen, die sind entweder billiger als bei Amazon, oder passen den Preis auf Nachfrage an den Amazon-Preis an. Allerdings (ich hasse Dinge, die in Klammern stehen und nichts mit dem Text darum zu tun haben^^) ist die Auswahl eben nicht so groß wie im Internet. Bei der Energieeffizienz solltest du auch bedenken, wie lange der Fernseher läuft. Wenn du den nur durchschnittlich 30 Minuten am Tag an hast, lohnt sich vielleicht eine bessere Energieeffizienz gar nicht.

Amazon nimmt sogar defekte Geräte während der Garantiezeit zurück und erstattet den vollen Kaufpreis. Habe für meinen defekten Projektor das Geld komplett zurückerhalten, ebenso wie für meine Maus, die ebenfalls defekt war.

Mein PC wird heute bis 24 Uhr durchgehend laufen müssen, weil ich Videos hochlade, die mehrere GB groß sind ^^ Der Stromanbieter freut sich ^^ Ich nicht, weil ich das ja bezahlen muss 3/5


----------



## Alux (1. November 2012)

Magogan schrieb:


> Fernseher kannst du auch im Media-Markt kaufen, die sind entweder billiger als bei Amazon, oder passen den Preis auf Nachfrage an den Amazon-Preis an.



Scheint ja nicht schlecht zu sein nur muss man haargenau wissen was man will da die Verkäufer bei Madiamarkt Saturn und co 0 Plan haben wenn sie etwas fragt, kann ich aus Erfahrung berichten.


----------



## heinzelmännchen (1. November 2012)

Alux schrieb:


> Scheint ja nicht schlecht zu sein nur muss man haargenau wissen was man will da die Verkäufer bei Madiamarkt Saturn und co 0 Plan haben wenn sie etwas fragt, kann ich aus Erfahrung berichten.



Da gibt es solche und solche... als wir uns nen neuen Fernseher bei MM gekauft haben, hatte ich das Gefühl, dass der Verkäufer wirklich Ahnung hatte und es auch um das Wohl des Kunden ging und nicht
nur darum, ein möglichst teures Gerät zu verkaufen. Ist natürlich nur eine subjektive Meinung, aber wir sind immer noch mit dem Fernseher zufrieden^^


----------



## Alux (1. November 2012)

heinzelmännchen schrieb:


> Da gibt es solche und solche... als wir uns nen neuen Fernseher bei MM gekauft haben, hatte ich das Gefühl, dass der Verkäufer wirklich Ahnung hatte und es auch um das Wohl des Kunden ging und nicht
> nur darum, ein möglichst teures Gerät zu verkaufen. Ist natürlich nur eine subjektive Meinung, aber wir sind immer noch mit dem Fernseher zufrieden^^



Vielleicht ist das ja ortsbezogen und bei mir laufen nur ahnungslose Leute rum^^


----------



## Magogan (1. November 2012)

Alux schrieb:


> Vielleicht ist das ja ortsbezogen und bei mir laufen nur ahnungslose Leute rum^^


Vermutlich ^^


----------



## iShock (1. November 2012)

irgendwie grad alles 5/5 -_-*


----------



## Alcest (1. November 2012)

Krank geschrieben, viel Zeit und kein Spiel parat :O  3/5

Hat jemand einen Vorschlag was aktuelle Games angeht?


----------



## Xidish (1. November 2012)

Vermisse seit heute Mittag mein Portmonee und kann mich auch nicht dran entsinnen, wann ich es das letzte Mal benutzt habe (gestern morgen?)   5/5


----------



## heinzelmännchen (1. November 2012)

Xidish schrieb:


> Vermisse seit heute Mittag mein Portmonee und kann mich auch nicht dran entsinnen, wann ich es das letzte Mal benutzt habe (gestern morgen?)  5/5



andere Jacke angezogen, anderen Rucksack benutzt o.ä.?


----------



## Legendary (1. November 2012)

Alcest schrieb:


> Krank geschrieben, viel Zeit und kein Spiel parat :O  3/5
> 
> Hat jemand einen Vorschlag was aktuelle Games angeht?


Definitiv Dishonored! Dann könnte ich noch Torchlight II, Orcs must die II und Borderlands II empfehlen.


----------



## iShock (1. November 2012)

wenn du ne konsole hast gäbs auch noch Assasins Creed 3


----------



## Ellesmere (2. November 2012)

Alux schrieb:


> Vielleicht ist das ja ortsbezogen und bei mir laufen nur ahnungslose Leute rum^^



Fällt jetzt irgendwie ein ungünstiges Licht auf Dich... 

Nokia! 5/5 Erst ist mein Display tot und ich bekomme nach 7 Wochen!! ein neues Handy zugesandt....bei dem jetzt anscheinend der (das?) Akku nen Wackler hat und völlig unmotiviert von alleine ausgeht ...arrghhh


----------



## iShock (2. November 2012)

iShock schrieb:


> irgendwie grad alles 5/5 -_-*



unfassbar aber irgendwie kanns noch beschissener werden oh man


----------



## Noxiel (3. November 2012)

Fein. Steam will mein Geld nicht, dann schmeiße ich es eben jemand anderen in den Rachen. Jede verdammte Zahlungsart ausprobiert und alle werfen einen Fehler aus. 5/5


----------



## Aun (3. November 2012)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Fein. Steam will mein Geld nicht, dann schmeiße ich es eben jemand anderen in den Rachen. Jede verdammte Zahlungsart ausprobiert und alle werfen einen Fehler aus. 5/5



so gings mir beim summer sale 5/5


----------



## Konov (3. November 2012)

Trigonometrie für Kartenberechnungen  2/5

Naja könnte schlimmer sein


----------



## Reflox (3. November 2012)

Eine Verfolgungsjagd in AC III! "LOL Ich schlag einfach die Luft LOL du bist umgefallen obwohl das gar nicht möglich ist!" "LOL Wir programmieren es so, jedesmal wenn du verlierst kannst du ein paar Sekunden nicht rennen LOL!" "LOL, keine Sau kann sehen wohin er ist und wir machen einfach dass man erst informiert wird, dass das Ziel bald weg ist, wenn man schon lange Game over hat LOL!" "LOL Der Charakter taumelt automatisch nach hinten weil was einstürzt! LOL er ist ins Feuer gefallen! LOL er kommt nichtmehr raus! LOL LOL LOL LOL! Nach 20 Versuchen: FUUUUUU/5


----------



## Aun (3. November 2012)

Reflox schrieb:


> Eine Verfolgungsjagd in AC III! "LOL Ich schlag einfach die Luft LOL du bist umgefallen obwohl das gar nicht möglich ist!" "LOL Wir programmieren es so, jedesmal wenn du verlierst kannst du ein paar Sekunden nicht rennen LOL!" "LOL, keine Sau kann sehen wohin er ist und wir machen einfach dass man erst informiert wird, dass das Ziel bald weg ist, wenn man schon lange Game over hat LOL!" "LOL Der Charakter taumelt automatisch nach hinten weil was einstürzt! LOL er ist ins Feuer gefallen! LOL er kommt nichtmehr raus! LOL LOL LOL LOL! Nach 20 Versuchen: FUUUUUU/5






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




verdammte pisstram.....


----------



## Thoor (4. November 2012)

Also ich muss sagen, AC3 ist echt n cooles Spiel, bin allgemein ein riesen Fan der ganzen Serie.

ABER: Mal ganz ehrlich, ich hab noch nie ein Spiel erlebt das dermassen verbuggt ist oO (Ich rede hier von der PS3 Version). Ich könnte hier endlos aufzählen, feststecken, glitches, falsche Statusmeldungen, Hänger, falsche/unklare Missionsziele, Tastenklemmer, etc etc etc... das ist echt einfach nur unter aller Sau... ich hab soeben eine der "Befreiungsmissionen" gemacht wo man nen Rotrock verfolgen muss. Wenn man da scheitert kann man die Mission ja nochmals starten, wird aber nicht desynchronisiert. Dann haut mich n anderer um und ich bin Tot, die Meldung lautet aber "Ziel verloren". Alter, srsly, WHAT THE FUCK? >


----------



## Ogil (4. November 2012)

Ja- die Xbox360-Version hat auch diverse Bugs. Gestern hat mich zum Beispiel die Stelle genervt wo der NPC meint "Nicht übers Dach klettern - ich zeig dir die Tunnel" und dann rennt er einem einfach weiter hinterher...


----------



## Magogan (4. November 2012)

YouTube funktioniert nicht richtig ... Ich habe gestern angefangen, insgesamt 15 Videos hochzuladen und jetzt kommt bei Video 11 von 15 der Fehler, dass meine Videoeinstellungen (Titel, Beschreibung, ...) nicht gespeichert werden können (invalid request) ... Bei denen davor ging es ...

Jetzt muss ich das alles manuell einstellen, was besonders bei den Tags unglaublich nervig ist, weil man die nicht einfach kopieren kann ... Aber Hauptsache, die Tags sind übersichtlich. Dass man sie jetzt nicht kopieren kann, sondern immer jeden Tag einzeln manuell einfügen muss, ist ja egal, muss ja hübsch aussehen.

AAAARGH! Anscheinend wurden bei den bereits hochgeladenen Videos die Tags auch nicht richtig eingefügt ...

Man kann die Tags doch kopieren, man muss sie nur vorher in den Editor einfügen und in Anführungsstriche setzen, dann geht es auch ... ist ja zum Glück gar nicht umständlich ...

Das "N" in YouTube steht für "Never change a running system." ...


----------



## Xidish (4. November 2012)

Portmonee bleibt verschwunden. 
Heute habe ich von weiteren schrecklichen Kosten zur Wiederbeschaffung von Papieren gehört ... oje.
Morgen geht es jedenfalls u.a. zur Polizei, um den Verlust zu melden.

na danke auch ~/5


----------



## Olliruh (4. November 2012)

man wird während des ladens bei lol rausgeschmissen kann aber nicht reconecten weil der server busy ist WTF 100/5


----------



## Magogan (5. November 2012)

Jetzt sagt mir YouTube auch noch, dass mein Video vom Server abgelehnt wurde!? Musste es nur erneut hochladen, dann ging es ... sehr seltsam ... Warum kann YouTube nicht einfach nur funktionieren? Ist das denn zu viel verlangt?


----------



## Manowar (5. November 2012)

Youtube denkt sich halt, dass nicht noch mehr, sau schlechte LPs, hochgeladen werden sollten.


Mir rinnt hier die Zeit aus den Fingern.
Einerseits freue ich mich auf den neuen Lebensabschnitt, andererseits kann ich nicht mehr viel mit meinen Leuten unternehmen.


----------



## Davatar (5. November 2012)

Alle Leute sind ausgeflogen und ich muss stellvertretend für 5 Leute Business Analyst, Requirements Engineer, Software-Architekt, Project Owner und Software-Entwickler spielen. Dass das Zeitbudget bereits knapp wäre, wenn die andern Leute da wären, brauch ich nicht noch extra zu erwähnen... 5/5

Edit: Den Test-Manager hab ich noch vergessen...


----------



## heinzelmännchen (5. November 2012)

Neue Schuhe..... sie sehen gut aus und passen eigentlich auch, nur sind sie vom Material her so hart, dass ich nach 2 Stunden an beiden Füßen Blasen habe >.< 5/5


----------



## Olliruh (5. November 2012)

Hab jetzt meine Facharbeit mit 1.15 Zeilenabstand geschrieben aber grad erfahren das ich mit 1.5 Zeilenabstand schreiben muss fml ...


----------



## Magogan (5. November 2012)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Hab jetzt meine Facharbeit mit 1.15 Zeilenabstand geschrieben aber grad erfahren das ich mit 1.5 Zeilenabstand schreiben muss fml ...


Das ist mir auch passiert ^^

Mit dem Unterschied, dass ich es erst nach der Abgabe gemerkt habe ^^ Und ich hatte noch ewig lange Anhänge etc. ...

Welches Thema?


----------



## Olliruh (5. November 2012)

Occupy Wall Street in Englisch. Boah ist das ätzend das zu korigieren.


----------



## Olliruh (5. November 2012)

Occupy Wall Street in Englisch. Boah ist das ätzend das zu korigieren.


----------



## Davatar (5. November 2012)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Occupy Wall Street in Englisch. Boah ist das ätzend das zu korigieren.


Kannst nicht einfach den ganzen Text markieren (CTRL+A) und dann den Zeilenabstand im Menu ändern? Oder was genau ist das Problem? Die Abschnitte?


----------



## Olliruh (5. November 2012)

Ja die Abschnitte ist das Problem ,da verschiebt sich das alles und irgendwie ist Seite 1 jetzt Seite 7 ..


----------



## Davatar (5. November 2012)

Ok die Abschnitte musst Du manuell korrigieren, aber die Seitenzahlen müssten sich mit nem Rechtsklick -> Aktualisieren aktualisieren lassen. Ansonsten nimm die Seitenzahlen raus und fülls nochmal neu in den Footer rein, dann sollte er korrekt hochzählen. Danach einfach noch das INhaltsverzeichnis updaten, dann müsste das stimmen.


----------



## Magogan (5. November 2012)

Olliruh schrieb:


> korigieren.


Ausgerechnet das Wort hast du falsch geschrieben ^^


----------



## Ogil (5. November 2012)

Und bei der naechsten Facharbeit direkt LaTeX nutzen und nicht mit Word rumaergern. Das Ganze mit den passenden Templates und -wusch- hat man ein Dokument das super ausschaut und zwar ohne Muehe und Rumschlagen mit seltsamen Auto-Format-Funktionen.


----------



## Davatar (5. November 2012)

Ogil schrieb:


> Und bei der naechsten Facharbeit direkt LaTeX nutzen und nicht mit Word rumaergern. Das Ganze mit den passenden Templates und -wusch- hat man ein Dokument das super ausschaut und zwar ohne Muehe und Rumschlagen mit seltsamen Auto-Format-Funktionen.


Igitt LaTeX x_x

Also wenn schon, dann macht man einfach zuerst das Textdokument und formatiert am Schluss, das spart ne Menge Ärger.


----------



## Olliruh (5. November 2012)

Davatar schrieb:


> Also wenn schon, dann macht man einfach zuerst das Textdokument und formatiert am Schluss, das spart ne Menge Ärger.



Sieht man ja wie gut das klappt v.v


----------



## HitotsuSatori (6. November 2012)

Ich bin momentan in einer recht erfolgreichen Gilde. Leider gibt es nun Diskussionen wegen der Raidleitung, der Verteilung der DKP, der Aufnahme von (schlechten) neuen Mitgliedern und lauter solchen Sachen. Nun haben sich einige Mitglieder zusammen getan und selber eine neue Gilde gegründet, in der sie dann nur noch Zehnerraids gehen wollen und in der alles besser sein soll usw. Das Problem ist, dass es sich bei diesen Leuten um engere Bezugspersonen in dieser Gilde handelt und ich in der neuen Gilde mitziehen soll. Im Prinzip will ich das aber nicht, denn mir gehen die ganzen Diskussionen am A**** vorbei. Die anderen (es sind acht) wollen aber unbedingt gehen und vermutlich schon nächste Woche durchstarten. Nun regt es mich auf, dass ich nicht weiß, was ich tun soll. Einerseits will ich in dieser Gilde bleiben, andererseits wären dann mit einem Schlag alle Freunde daraus weg. Das ist doch Kacke!  1000/5


----------



## Konov (6. November 2012)

HitotsuSatori schrieb:


> Ich bin momentan in einer recht erfolgreichen Gilde. Leider gibt es nun Diskussionen wegen der Raidleitung, der Verteilung der DKP, der Aufnahme von (schlechten) neuen Mitgliedern und lauter solchen Sachen. Nun haben sich einige Mitglieder zusammen getan und selber eine neue Gilde gegründet, in der sie dann nur noch Zehnerraids gehen wollen und in der alles besser sein soll usw. Das Problem ist, dass es sich bei diesen Leuten um engere Bezugspersonen in dieser Gilde handelt und ich in der neuen Gilde mitziehen soll. Im Prinzip will ich das aber nicht, denn mir gehen die ganzen Diskussionen am A**** vorbei. Die anderen (es sind acht) wollen aber unbedingt gehen und vermutlich schon nächste Woche durchstarten. Nun regt es mich auf, dass ich nicht weiß, was ich tun soll. Einerseits will ich in dieser Gilde bleiben, andererseits wären dann mit einem Schlag alle Freunde daraus weg. Das ist doch Kacke!  1000/5



Versuch erstmal in der alten zu bleiben um abzuwarten was damit passiert und geh bei den anderen trotzdem mit als "Freund"


----------



## Magogan (6. November 2012)

WTF buffed wurde gehackt Oo


----------



## Doofkatze (6. November 2012)

Magogan schrieb:


> WTF buffed wurde gehackt Oo




 *verschwindet*


----------



## Ogil (6. November 2012)

Davatar schrieb:


> Igitt LaTeX x_x


Weiche Frevler! 

Aber ernsthaft: Ich habe damit nur gute Erfahrungen gemacht und all meine Facharbeiten an der Uni und auch die Diplomarbeit damit geschrieben. Mit dem TeXnicCenter hat man quasi eine komplette IDE die den Einstieg leicht macht - und die erzeugten Dokumente sehen quasi out-of-the-box professionell aus.



Magogan schrieb:


> WTF buffed wurde gehackt Oo


Sicher, dass es sich dabei nicht um einen Mago-Bug handelt?


----------



## Magogan (6. November 2012)

Ogil schrieb:


> Sicher, dass es sich dabei nicht um einen Mago-Bug handelt?


War mit dem Smartphone on und hab auf Smalltalk-Forum geklickt und dann kam so eine Seite, wo ich Befehle wie in einer Linux-Konsole eingeben und die Ordner ansehen konnte usw. Jetzt ist es aber wieder normal ^^

Hab auch in diesen Thread gepostet, weil ich ihn angucken konnte, die anderen nicht ^^ Also das hier war der, auf den als letztes geantwortet worden war.


----------



## Manowar (6. November 2012)

Ogil schrieb:


> Sicher, dass es sich dabei nicht um einen Mago-Bug handelt?



Nope, hätte hier alles löschen können!! 
Screen:


Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Am schönsten war der Befehl "Suicide?" 
Edit: Ich seh gerade, ist garnicht alles drauf..


----------



## Legendary (6. November 2012)

HitotsuSatori schrieb:


> Ich bin momentan in einer recht erfolgreichen Gilde. Leider gibt es nun Diskussionen wegen der Raidleitung, der Verteilung der DKP, der Aufnahme von (schlechten) neuen Mitgliedern und lauter solchen Sachen. Nun haben sich einige Mitglieder zusammen getan und selber eine neue Gilde gegründet, in der sie dann nur noch Zehnerraids gehen wollen und in der alles besser sein soll usw. Das Problem ist, dass es sich bei diesen Leuten um engere Bezugspersonen in dieser Gilde handelt und ich in der neuen Gilde mitziehen soll. Im Prinzip will ich das aber nicht, denn mir gehen die ganzen Diskussionen am A**** vorbei. Die anderen (es sind acht) wollen aber unbedingt gehen und vermutlich schon nächste Woche durchstarten. Nun regt es mich auf, dass ich nicht weiß, was ich tun soll. Einerseits will ich in dieser Gilde bleiben, andererseits wären dann mit einem Schlag alle Freunde daraus weg. Das ist doch Kacke!  1000/5



Du erinnerst mich daran, wie schön es ist nicht mehr zu spielen, genau aus solchen Gründen hab ich aufgehört + die zunehmende Langeweile. WoW glich oft nur noch einem riesigen Kindergarten, danke da konnte ich dann mal drauf verzichten.


----------



## Surai (6. November 2012)

Oh nun komme ich mit dem was mich momentan mal so Richtig aufregt.
Neben all dem Gaming Frust (Gildenprobleme, Bugs und Glitches (AC3 yay)) muss ich mir schon seit einem Monat die Amanda Todd Story hören. 
Normalerweise geht mir sowas hinten rum vorbei. Natürlich, ich finde es einfach Scheiße wenn Menschen zum Tode gemobbt werden. Und im weitesten Sinne war mir das alles wirklich egal. Doch als ich dann gelesen habe wie Namhafte Magazine und Zeitungen die wahrheit dahinter verschleiern ist mir der Kragen geplatzt. Es wird immer von dem "Engel" Amanda Todd gesprochen (Für die, die es nicht genau wissen: Mädchen entblößt sich im Internet, typ speichert Bilder und will sie erpressen ihm mehr Bilder zu zeigen. Nach ewigem Hin und Her und Schulwechsel usw. begeht sie Suizid). Doch das sie sich nicht nur einmalig sondern regelmäßig im Internet vor der Webcam entblößt hat wurde bisher meist verschwiegen. 
Ich denke es ist wirklich eine Schweinerei. Nichts neues das Medien Manipulieren und dem meistbietenden wohlgesinnt gegenüberstehen. Aber So eine Person als "Engel" darzustellen, und dabei die hälfte zu verschweigen ist einfach unter aller Sau.
Und lasst mich gar nicht mit der ganzen "Fangemeinde" um Amanda Todd anfangen. 
So das musste nun mal einfach raus.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen

Surai


----------



## tonygt (7. November 2012)

Wer ist Amanda Todd ?


----------



## HitotsuSatori (7. November 2012)

Legendary schrieb:


> Du erinnerst mich daran, wie schön es ist nicht mehr zu spielen, genau aus solchen Gründen hab ich aufgehört + die zunehmende Langeweile. WoW glich oft nur noch einem riesigen Kindergarten, danke da konnte ich dann mal drauf verzichten.



Ja, das wird immer schlimmer. Vor allem, wenn es dann wirklich nur um solche Themen wie bei uns geht... Es gab für vier gelegte Bosse im Raid nur zwei statt den üblichen vier DKP, weil wir an diesem Tag einfach sehr schnell voran kamen und unsere Raidleitung diese Bosse nun als 'Farmbosse' ansieht, für die es eben weniger DKP gibt. Das ist der einzige Grund! Das ist doch lächerlich! Deswegen wollen die jetzt eine funktionierende 25er-Gilde kaputt machen (es sind jetzt mehr als zehn Leute, die gehen wollen, mich nicht eingeschlossen) und eine neue gründen, die dann sowieso nach spätestens drei Monaten wieder zerfällt, weil keiner was dafür tun möchte. Das fängt ja schon mit der Leitung der Raids an und hört beim TS-Server auf. Ich sollte vielleicht wirklich aufhören mit Leuten zu spielen, die im Schnitt zehn Jahre jünger sind als ich. Man merkt das eben doch in einigen Situationen.


----------



## M1ghtymage (7. November 2012)

tonygt schrieb:


> Wer ist Amanda Todd ?



http://knowyourmeme.com/memes/events/amanda-todds-death


----------



## Saji (8. November 2012)

Kennt ihr das? Ihr habt einen technisch total unversierten Freund und erklärt ihm eigentlich alles recht gerne, aber ständig nur über Chat? Ich habe mich erdreistet zu fragen zu fragen ob wir die Erklärrunde nicht über Headset führen wollen, weil ich dann einfach weniger tippen muss. Als Antwort bekam ich, dass ich, wenn ich keine Lust habe, es auch sein lassen kann. Wtf? Undankbares Dreckspack. 4/5


----------



## Ogil (8. November 2012)

Wahrscheinlich wusste er einfach nicht wie das geht und wollte sich die Peinlichkeit nachzufragen ersparen.

Aber grundsaetzlich: Ja - kenne ich.


----------



## Konov (8. November 2012)

Saji schrieb:


> Kennt ihr das? Ihr habt einen technisch total unversierten Freund und erklärt ihm eigentlich alles recht gerne, aber ständig nur über Chat? Ich habe mich erdreistet zu fragen zu fragen ob wir die Erklärrunde nicht über Headset führen wollen, weil ich dann einfach weniger tippen muss. Als Antwort bekam ich, dass ich, wenn ich keine Lust habe, es auch sein lassen kann. Wtf? Undankbares Dreckspack. 4/5




Ich könnte mir vorstellen, dass derjenige kein Bock auf Voicecom hatte, denn anders ist so eine Reaktion kaum zu erklären.
Ob die Hilfe per Voice oder per Chat kommt, kann ihm ja eigentlich scheiß egal sein


----------



## BloodyEyeX (8. November 2012)

Meine Maus hat nen Wackelkontakt. -.-

Das Dumme ist das sich die Maus dann resetet und von 1600dpi auf 800dpi springt.


----------



## Xidish (9. November 2012)

Saji schrieb:


> ... Ihr habt einen technisch total unversierten Freund
> ... Wtf? Undankbares Dreckspack. 4/5


Sorry,  für sowas habe ich absolut kein Verständnis!
Einerseits bezeichnest Du ihn als Freund.
Andersrum, nur weil Du Dich scheinbar in Deiner Ehre verletzt fühlst, 
spazierst Du in irgendein Forum und hast nix besseres zu tun, ihn in seiner Abwesenheit als sowas zu bezeichnen!

Glaube mir, es ist besser für Deinen "Freund" wenn er nicht mit Dir redet! 
Auf sowas hätte ich auch keine Lust.

~/5


----------



## tear_jerker (9. November 2012)

das mich das finanzamt Landau nicht ihre Adresse rauskopieren lässt. wenn man etwas markiert und rechtsklickt ploppt sofort ein fenster auf mit " Copyrights by Finanzamt Landau". sowas dummes hab ich noch nie gesehen. 2/5 schließlich konnte man es über strg + c doch kopieren^^


----------



## Doofkatze (9. November 2012)

Finanzamt Landau
Weißquartierstraße 13
76829 Landau Postfach 1760
76825 Landau
​


----------



## tear_jerker (9. November 2012)

ich respektiere deinen Einsatz Doofkatze, aber wie gesagt es ging über strg + c^^


----------



## Wynn (9. November 2012)

tear_jerker schrieb:


> das mich das finanzamt Landau nicht ihre Adresse rauskopieren lässt. wenn man etwas markiert und rechtsklickt ploppt sofort ein fenster auf mit " Copyrights by Finanzamt Landau". sowas dummes hab ich noch nie gesehen. 2/5 schließlich konnte man es über strg + c doch kopieren^^



wenn nicht gefixt rechtsklick gedrücktlassen dann enter drücken dann geht fenster weg und das menü fürs rechtsklick geht auf


----------



## Xidish (9. November 2012)

@ Wrynn /sign

Wenn ich das dort mit der Mause markiere und per RK kopieren will, kommt auch ein Fenster wegen Copyrights.
Dann einfach bei gedrückter rechter Maustaste mit LMT auf ok (oder gleich enter)klicken.
Es erscheint bei dem erneuten Versuch, die Adresse zu kopieren ein neues Fenster (sowas wie: Möchten sie die Seite daran hindern, neue Fenster zu öffnen).
Dann bekommt man bei erneutem Versuch das normale Kontextmenue.


----------



## tonygt (9. November 2012)

Extreme langweile weil ich krank bin und nichts draußen machen kann und keine Lust auf zocken hab 5/5


----------



## Reflox (10. November 2012)

Mal einige Punkte vom AC III Mutliplayer:
- Luftattentate sind für mich nicht mehr möglich. Ich kann über einem auf nem Pfosten stehen und es funktioniert nicht.
- Der Betäubungsradius umfassst irgendwie 100 Meter. Der Gegner kann mich betäuben bevor ich erst in den Angriffsradius kam.
- So schöne Szenen wie: Ich bekomme die Attentatssequenz, welche plötzlich abbricht und ich betäubt wurde. WTF?
- Ich habe mein target fixiert und komme näher. Als ich ihn angreifen will, packt sich mein Charakter den Zivilisten neben an. Ziel verloren und betäubt f*ck yeah!
- Ich wollte meinen Gegner betäuben und mein Char tötet einen Zivilisten. Yeah! 
- Gleiches nochmals, nur dass, als der Gegner vor mir stand und ich betäuben wollte "Ohne Ziel können sie nicht angreifen"
- Ich benutze die Pistole und habe freies Schussfeld geradeaus. Ich schiesse "Hindernis getroffen". Dabei war da aber gar nichts, ich hatte freie Schusslinie auf meinen Gegner.
- Zwar kein Bug aber regt mich trotzdem auf: Wenn man einen Ehrenhaften Tod ergattert, wird die Punktzahl des Gegners nicht auf 150 gesenkt (wie in Revelations), sondern es wird 150 abgezogen. Was macht es bitte für einen Sinn? Wenn ich inkognito bin und mein Gegner entdeckt mich, bin ich wohl doch nicht mehr so inkognito oder?

Und das ist nichtmal ein 1/4 aller Bugs. 5/5


----------



## Grüne Brille (10. November 2012)

Bin von AC3 im SP& MP enttäuscht. Hatte mir mehr erhofft.  3/5
Naja, spiel ich halt wieder Brotherhood, den besten Teil


----------



## Magogan (10. November 2012)

Tja, Software-Entwicklung ist eben teuer ^^

Um Geld zu sparen, wird dann auf Testen verzichtet ^^


----------



## Reflox (10. November 2012)

Grüne schrieb:


> Bin von AC3 im SP& MP enttäuscht. Hatte mir mehr erhofft. 3/5
> Naja, spiel ich halt wieder Brotherhood, den besten Teil



Och, SP ist noch lange nicht zu Ende. Man kann ja schon den Season Pass für alle kommenden DLCs kaufen. Ich zahle gleich viel wie für Revelations, bekomme aber nur 3/4 oder weniger des Spiels und muss für den Rest noch zahlen! 
Warum ubisoft, warum ?!


----------



## Grüne Brille (10. November 2012)

Hab den SP gar nicht durchgespielt. Spiele sollen ja Spaß machen, und mir hats keinen Spaß gemacht, da quäl ich mich dann nicht durch^^


----------



## Alux (11. November 2012)

Grüne schrieb:


> Hab den SP gar nicht durchgespielt. Spiele sollen ja Spaß machen, und mir hats keinen Spaß gemacht, da quäl ich mich dann nicht durch^^



Wofür kaufst dir dann ein Spiel wenn den SP net zockst? Ich mein egal selbst wenn er nicht so gut ist und mir net sooo Spaß macht spiel ich ihn trotzdem, will ja die Story weitermachen^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (11. November 2012)

Alux schrieb:


> Wofür kaufst dir dann ein Spiel wenn den SP net zockst? Ich mein egal selbst wenn er nicht so gut ist und mir net sooo Spaß macht spiel ich ihn trotzdem, will ja die Story weitermachen^^


Schön, dass du das dann trotzdem weiterspielst, aber wenn mir der Singleplayer keinen Spaß macht, und die Story mich jetzt auch nicht so sehr fesselt, wieso sollte ich dann bis zum Ende spielen? :>
Und deinen ersten Teil verstehe ich nicht. Ich kann ja vor dem Kauf nicht wissen, dass mir der SP keinen Spaß macht. Ich habe es mir ja in dem Glauben gekauft, dass es Spaß macht.


----------



## ego1899 (12. November 2012)

Laubbläser-Nachbar 10/5 !!!

Um 7.15 Uhr, SO LANGSAM PLATZT MIR ECHT DER KRAGEN.

Wenn die dumme Sau das diese Woche noch einmal tun sollte dann stopf ich ihm sein Scheißteil quer in den Hals!
Und damit nicht genug. Er bläst ja nich nur ne Stunde lang rum sondern steht dann noch ne weitere Stunde mit seinem dämlichen Rechen auf der Gasse und kratzt auch noch das letzt Blatt von der Straße...


Ich verstehe ja, dass das irgendwann mal gemacht werden muss, aber doch nich um so ne Uhrzeit wenn man vor 6 Uhr halt nunmal nicht ins Bett kommt wenn man Nachtschicht hat. Und das weiß der ganz genau.
Soll er das doch in den anderen 10 Stunden machen die er täglich damit verbringt dumm aus dem Fenster zu glotzen.

Der wird am Wochenende nachts kein Auge zu kriegen, dass garantiere ich...

Vielleicht entwickelt sich das ja zu nem typischen Nachbarschaftsstreit...


----------



## Fremder123 (12. November 2012)

ego1899 schrieb:


> Der wird am Wochenende nachts kein Auge zu kriegen, dass garantiere ich...
> 
> Vielleicht entwickelt sich das ja zu nem typischen Nachbarschaftsstreit...


Der nicht zu Deinen Gunsten entschieden werden dürfte (das weißt Du aber sicher auch selbst - oder?). So nervig das sein mag, ab 7 Uhr ist an Werktagen die Nutzung von derlei Gerätschaften erlaubt, siehe hier. Deine Nachtschicht spielt dabei keine Rolle, das ist dann leider Dein Problem. Wohl aber ist auch am Wochenende nach 22 Uhr etwa laute Musik ein Fall für die Polizei und dann ginge Dein Schuss nach hinten los denn dann hätte am Ende der Nervnachbar gut Lachen.

Es bleibt Dir nix anderes übrig, als das Treiben auszusitzen, Herbst ist ja nun nicht das ganze Jahr. Ich empfehle Ohrstöpsel. Hatte selbst mal welche, als meine Frau noch ihre Chinchillas hatte. Die standen in ihrer Studentenbude, als wir uns vor x Jahren kennenlernten und sind nachtaktiv - den Lärm kann man sich gar nicht vorstellen. Mit Ohrstöpseln war aber eine normale Nachtruhe möglich, da sollten die auch Dir Abhilfe schaffen können.


----------



## Konov (12. November 2012)

Zwei frauen gleichzeitig geht nicht!!!! 5/5


----------



## Olliruh (12. November 2012)

Konov schrieb:


> Zwei frauen gleichzeitig geht nicht!!!! 5/5



orly


----------



## stefanru (12. November 2012)

den ganzen tag alleine im verdammten büro zu sitzen! 5/5


----------



## Aun (12. November 2012)

Konov schrieb:


> Zwei frauen gleichzeitig geht nicht!!!! 5/5



noch viel lernen du musst junger padawan


----------



## Xidish (12. November 2012)

Da gehste das 3. Mal zum Zahnarzt.
Wieder wird die provisorische Füllung ruasgebohrt, geröntgt, wieder zugemacht.
Nächsten Montag sollte dann die Beton-Wurzelfüllung darein kommen.

Nu habe ich eben (ich darf ja wieder) ein Brötchen gegessen und irgendwas knackte beim Kauen.
Und oje - ein weiteres Stück am Zahn ist abgebrochen.

also gleich wieder hin ~/5


----------



## Sh1k4ri (12. November 2012)

Konov schrieb:


> Zwei frauen gleichzeitig geht nicht!!!! 5/5



Geht schon, wenn du die Ausdauer hast.


----------



## ego1899 (12. November 2012)

Haha.

Ich wollte schon schreiben geht schon, wenn man sie überreden kann xD




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Noxiel (12. November 2012)

Das es diesen überaus hübschen Messerblock nicht wirklich gibt. Raaaaaaaaage 5/5




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## heinzelmännchen (12. November 2012)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Das es diesen überaus hübschen Messerblock nicht wirklich gibt. Raaaaaaaaage 5/5



Waaaaas??? Den gibt es nicht? Jetzt wo ich das Bild sehe, das wäre einfach DER Messerblock, was bessres gibs gar net...


----------



## Magogan (12. November 2012)

Argh! Ich habe bei YouTube ein Video hochgeladen, der Upload wurde aber von einem Bluescreen unterbrochen ... Jetzt habe ich das halb hochgeladene Video gelöscht, um von vorne anzufangen und stattdessen lädt der jetzt weiter hoch ... Das Video taucht aber nicht mehr auf im Video-Manager ... ?/5 ... Bin verunsichert, was jetzt passiert ^^


----------



## Selor Kiith (12. November 2012)

Alter... du solltest in eine dunkle Höhle ziehen wo du nichts kaputt kriegen kannst...


----------



## Magogan (12. November 2012)

Selor schrieb:


> Alter... du solltest in eine dunkle Höhle ziehen wo du nichts kaputt kriegen kannst...


^^

Auch dort kann ich Dinge kaputt machen ^^ Ich frage mich aber auch, was den Bluescreen verursacht hat ... Ich konnte es wieder nicht lesen, weil es zu schnell weg war ...


----------



## seanbuddha (12. November 2012)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Das es diesen überaus hübschen Messerblock nicht wirklich gibt. Raaaaaaaaage 5/5
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Auch du, mein Sohn?


----------



## EspCap (12. November 2012)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Auch du, mein Sohn?



* E tu, Brute?


----------



## Aun (12. November 2012)

EspCap schrieb:


> * E*t* tu, Brute?



fixd. frag nen alten lateiner ^^


----------



## EspCap (12. November 2012)

Aun schrieb:


> fixd. frag nen alten lateiner ^^



Meh, hast recht. Ich hatte Französisch und Spanisch :S


----------



## M1ghtymage (13. November 2012)

Fifa 13 Momentum 5/5. Ich muss das Spiel jetzt verkaufen. Es ist einfach unfair und macht keinen Spaß mehr, wenn der schnellste Spieler der Welt frisch reinkommt und man von einem langsamen Zweitligaspieler überholt wird und dann noch hinfällt. EA macht seine besten Spiele derart zunichte, das ist unglaublich.


----------



## LarsW (13. November 2012)

M1ghtymage schrieb:


> Fifa 13 Momentum 5/5. Ich muss das Spiel jetzt verkaufen.



PS3?Biete 15€.


----------



## M1ghtymage (13. November 2012)

bei rebuy gibts 26


----------



## Sh1k4ri (13. November 2012)

Gleich LATERNE LAUFEN GEHEN MIT MEINER KLASSE AWMAGOD 10896876362/5

und es gibt noch nicht mal Alkohol


----------



## Wynn (13. November 2012)

shikari wtf ?

seid ihr nicht zu alt dazu ?

laternen selbstgebastelt und singt ihr euch ? ^^


----------



## LarsW (13. November 2012)

M1ghtymage schrieb:


> bei rebuy gibts 26


 Okay 20€..aber Versand geht auf deine Kappe.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (13. November 2012)

Wrynn schrieb:


> shikari wtf ?
> 
> seid ihr nicht zu alt dazu ?
> 
> laternen selbstgebastelt und singt ihr euch ? ^^



Den Grund kenne ich selbst noch nicht, soll aber pädagogisch Wertvoll sein. 

Und nein, sowat bastelt ich zumindest net selbst. Hab die von dem kleinen Bruder meiner Freundin.


----------



## Wynn (13. November 2012)

mein mitleid 

naja solangs nur ein kleines dorf ist und die leute euch nicht sehen 

ich würde es ja bei kindern verstehen oder wenn du selbst ein kind hättest aber komische schule ^^


----------



## M1ghtymage (13. November 2012)

LarsW schrieb:


> Okay 20€..aber Versand geht auf deine Kappe.



Ja klar, ich nehme natürlich immer das Angebot, wo es 10€ weniger gibt


----------



## LarsW (14. November 2012)

M1ghtymage schrieb:


> Ja klar, ich nehme natürlich immer das Angebot, wo es 10&#8364; weniger gibt



War´n Versuch. 
Aber mal im ernst: Was willstn dafür haben?

b2t:
Seit ca. 10 Wochen ´nen Stück Backenzahn rausgebrochen.Keine Zeit zum Zahnarzt zu gehen,da 24/7 nur am Arbeiten.
Nächste Woche endlich den Termin.Mittlerweile Karies,Zahnfleisch schmerzt- volles Programm.Aber irgendwie nicht die typischen Zahnschmerzen..
Ein wenig Panik,aber ich bin jetzt an ´nem Punkt,wo mir selbst American Psycho himself,den halben Kiefer aufschneiden dürfte.Es nervt einfach so derbe. 5/5


----------



## Magogan (14. November 2012)

Das kommt davon, wenn man rebellisch ist und einfach morgens Elmex und abends Aronal benutzt!

Nein, Scherz ^^ Gute Besserung ^^


----------



## Aun (14. November 2012)

das mir meine chefin, mit der ich zusammen im büro sitze, avancen macht... das gibt nur böses blut...


----------



## heinzelmännchen (14. November 2012)

Letzte Woche neue Schuhe gekauft und ~3 Stunden angehabt. Wie so oft bei neuen Schuhen hab ich nun ne besch...eidene Blase am Fuß.

Und die will einfach nicht heilen, jetzt hatte ich eine Woche nen Pflaster drauf und das hat soeben seine Klebekraft verloren, also habe ich es abgemacht und siehe da: 
der Wundschorf hat sich mit dem Pflaster angefreundet und hängt im Pflaster, die Blase ist wieder offen und blutet -.-

Hat jemand ne Idee, wie ich die Blase bzw "Wunde" abdecken kann, ohne dass der Schorf mit dem Material verklebt? Denn leider ist die Blase so ungünstig gelegen, 
dass der Schorf beim Laufen zwangsweise aufbricht......

5/5!


----------



## Davatar (14. November 2012)

heinzelmännchen schrieb:


> Letzte Woche neue Schuhe gekauft und ~3 Stunden angehabt. Wie so oft bei neuen Schuhen hab ich nun ne besch...eidene Blase am Fuß.
> 
> Und die will einfach nicht heilen, jetzt hatte ich eine Woche nen Pflaster drauf und das hat soeben seine Klebekraft verloren, also habe ich es abgemacht und siehe da:
> der Wundschorf hat sich mit dem Pflaster angefreundet und hängt im Pflaster, die Blase ist wieder offen und blutet -.-
> ...


Tu entweder Salbe aufs Pflaster bevor Du das Pflaster draufpackst oder verwende Blasenpflaster, die sind anders beschichtet.


----------



## heinzelmännchen (14. November 2012)

Davatar schrieb:


> Tu entweder Salbe aufs Pflaster bevor Du das Pflaster draufpackst oder verwende Blasenpflaster, die sind anders beschichtet.



merci!


----------



## Manowar (14. November 2012)

Ein und das selbe Pflaster eine Woche auf eine Wunde und du wunderst dich, warum da nichts heilt?

Gibt btw so ne verrückte Salbe, die fängt mit "Wund und Heil-" an


----------



## LarsW (14. November 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Richtig bombig das Zeug!


----------



## Fremder123 (14. November 2012)

LarsW schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ich quote nochmal, weil man die Dinger nicht genug erwähnen kann! Haben mir bei der Bundeswehr den Arsch bzw. die Füße gerettet (unpassende Stiefel + Kilometermärsche = Hackfleisch im Schuh^^). Kosten ein wenig mehr als normale Pflaster, sind aber um Welten besser. Glatt auf die Stelle kleben, dann mit der Handfläche kurz anwärmen, fertig. Sie "pumpen sich dann auf" und man hat ein Polster um die wunde Stelle so dass nix mehr zu spüren ist. Die Dinger seien Dir und allen die noch solche Probleme haben aufs Wärmste empfohlen!


----------



## heinzelmännchen (14. November 2012)

Danke LarsW und Fremder!





Manowar schrieb:


> Ein und das selbe Pflaster eine Woche auf eine Wunde und du wunderst dich, warum da nichts heilt?



Die Blase war ja eigentlich schon am verheilen, das Pflaster diente nur zum Schutz, damit da nix gegen kommt.....


----------



## M1ghtymage (14. November 2012)

LarsW schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Also ich und alle die ich kenne haben mit diesen Teilen sehr schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht. Laut Anleitung halten die Pflaster 3 (?) Tage und gehen dann von selbst ab. Bei mir ist es bereits nach 1 Tag sehr locker gewesen und am zweiten Tag ging es ab. Unter dem Pflaster war dann die Haut komplett weg und es entstand eine offene Wunde. Das hat sehr geschmerzt und die Situation natürlich erheblich verschlechtert. Gleiches ist auch meiner Mutter und meinem Bruder passiert. Haben die anderen dann weggeworfen.


----------



## Olliruh (14. November 2012)

Irgendwie alles kacke grade obwohl alles gut sein müsste... 5/5


----------



## Davatar (14. November 2012)

M1ghtymage schrieb:


> Also ich und alle die ich kenne haben mit diesen Teilen sehr schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht. Laut Anleitung halten die Pflaster 3 (?) Tage und gehen dann von selbst ab. Bei mir ist es bereits nach 1 Tag sehr locker gewesen und am zweiten Tag ging es ab. Unter dem Pflaster war dann die Haut komplett weg und es entstand eine offene Wunde. Das hat sehr geschmerzt und die Situation natürlich erheblich verschlechtert. Gleiches ist auch meiner Mutter und meinem Bruder passiert. Haben die anderen dann weggeworfen.


Also ich und alle die ich kenne haben mit diesen Teilen sehr gute Erfahrungen gemacht. Die Pflaster halten im Normalfall 2-3 Tage, wenn mans drauf anlegt kanns sogar ne Woche halten, aber das würd ich nicht empfehlen. Unter dem Pflaster hatt ich nie Probleme und geschmerzt hats auch nie. Was ich allerdings sagen muss ist, dass ich solche Pflaster von ner andern Marke genommen hab (allerdings weiss ich grad nicht wie die heissen).


----------



## Fremder123 (14. November 2012)

M1ghtymage schrieb:


> Also ich und alle die ich kenne haben mit diesen Teilen sehr schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht. Laut Anleitung halten die Pflaster 3 (?) Tage und gehen dann von selbst ab. Bei mir ist es bereits nach 1 Tag sehr locker gewesen und am zweiten Tag ging es ab. Unter dem Pflaster war dann die Haut komplett weg und es entstand eine offene Wunde. Das hat sehr geschmerzt und die Situation natürlich erheblich verschlechtert. Gleiches ist auch meiner Mutter und meinem Bruder passiert. Haben die anderen dann weggeworfen.


Wie gesagt, ich war/ bin sehr zufrieden mit den Dingern. Sind auch genau die von der gleichen Firma. Ohne die hätte ich die damalige Grundausbildung nur mit starken Schmerzmitteln überstanden. Und bei mir hat das Teil eine ganze Woche gehalten, ich musst es dann selbst abziehen weil es ja irgendwann mal gewechselt werden muss. Trotz hoher Belastung in den Schuhen und trotz Duschen. Macht halt jeder seine eigenen Erfahrungen.

Wichtig ist, wenn ich mich recht erinner, dass man nach dem Aufkleben wirklich ein paar Minuten mit der Handfläche anwärmt - also einfach die Hand aufs Pflaster legen und bis 50 zählen. Dann hat es bei mir bombenfest gehalten.


----------



## HitotsuSatori (14. November 2012)

Hab mit den o.g. Pflastern auch nur gute Erfahrungen gemacht.

was mich aufregt: Es ist mal wieder "Heiße-Weibchen-Zeit" und mein Hund spielt verrückt. 5/5


----------



## Davatar (14. November 2012)

Wenn der Verkäufer kommt und sagt: "Hey ich brauch morgen ne lauffähige Version der Software XYZ, knall mir die bitte jetzt gleich auf den Rechner." Nur doof, dass ich nie übers Release-Management informiert wurde und der dafür Zuständige in den Ferien ist. 5/5
Tjo, ich mach Feierabend, mir wurscht.


----------



## EspCap (14. November 2012)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Irgendwie alles kacke grade obwohl alles gut sein müsste... 5/5



Du klingst wie meine Facebook-Timeline.


----------



## Magogan (15. November 2012)

Ich fühle mich krank -.- So viel gelacht gestern, dass ich halb gestorben bin vermutlich ^^

Achja, und die Windows Updates, die meinen PC neu starten, obwohl ich eigentlich ein Video hochladen wollte und den PC dafür über Nacht angelassen hatte ... naja, dann bleibt der eben eine weitere Nacht an, kostet ja nichts -.-

Und ich bin von der Mathe-Vorlesung total demotiviert worden, weil uns das alles so schlecht erklärt wird, dass ich nichts verstehe. Das wirkt sich auch auf andere Studienfächer aus, weil ich dadurch auch dort nicht mehr sooo motiviert bin -.-


----------



## Davatar (15. November 2012)

2 Stunden nach dem Fehler im Build zu suchen und letztlich rausfinden, dass dem Build-Server zu wenig Ressourcen zur Verfügung standen und mit dem Build alles ok ist: 2h/5


----------



## Magogan (15. November 2012)

Hey, ich habe jetzt das Mathe-Übungsblatt fertig - allerdings dafür eine Vorlesung von Software Engineering 1 verpasst - ok, in der Vorlesung schlafe ich eh immer, der Frau da kann man nicht zuhören, ohne einzuschlafen xD


----------



## HitotsuSatori (15. November 2012)

Es kam wie es kommen musste: Der zweite Versuch für die Hausarbeit wurde auch mit 'nicht bestanden' bewertet. Es ist nur noch lächerlich. In allen anderen Fächern bekomme ich nur Einsen und Zweien auf meine Arbeiten und hier will man mir nicht einmal ne Vier geben? Das KANN gar nicht sein. Ich werde das nun anfechten, denn hier handelt es sich um Schikane. unendlich/5


----------



## Fremder123 (15. November 2012)

Argh... Heart of the Swarm-Coverartwork sieht so cool aus... muss mich beherrschen... nicht vorbestellen... noch nicht mal Wings of Liberty gezockt... aber das Coverartwork sieht so cool aus... und jetzt auch noch Trailer angesehen... aaaargh!1!1!1


----------



## bkeleanor (15. November 2012)

HitotsuSatori schrieb:


> Es kam wie es kommen musste: Der zweite Versuch für die Hausarbeit wurde auch mit 'nicht bestanden' bewertet. Es ist nur noch lächerlich. In allen anderen Fächern bekomme ich nur Einsen und Zweien auf meine Arbeiten und hier will man mir nicht einmal ne Vier geben? Das KANN gar nicht sein. Ich werde das nun anfechten, denn hier handelt es sich um Schikane. unendlich/5



Was ist den Hausarbeit für ein Fach? Ist das ein Witz?


----------



## Konov (15. November 2012)

Frauen die nicht antworten 5/5

Kalte Finger aufm Fahrrad 3/5


----------



## Aun (15. November 2012)

meine drecksbank. die mal meine onlinefunktionen blockiert. argh hass. ich muss unbedingt ne überweisung tätigen


----------



## H2OTest (15. November 2012)

Konov schrieb:


> Kalte Finger aufm Fahrrad 3/5



Handschuhe ...

Viel schlimme sind zufrierende Bremsleitungen und festgefrorene Einstellung für die Vordergabel -.-


----------



## Konov (15. November 2012)

H2OTest schrieb:


> Handschuhe ...
> 
> Viel schlimme sind zufrierende Bremsleitungen und festgefrorene Einstellung für die Vordergabel -.-





Jo


----------



## Aun (15. November 2012)

H2OTest schrieb:


> Handschuhe ...
> 
> Viel schlimme sind zufrierende Bremsleitungen und festgefrorene Einstellung für die Vordergabel -.-



kommt sowas eigtl nicht erst wenn bei den hochqualitativen fahrrädern billig bowdenzüge und mäntel verarbeitet werden? also das sich kondensat bildet? hatte ich mit meinem crosstrail noch nie.

btt: siehe morgen: überstunden


----------



## Reflox (15. November 2012)

Meine Kack Grafikkarte. Nie funktioniert dieses Drecksteil, geht mir langsam echt auf die Eier! 5/5


----------



## Magogan (15. November 2012)

Reflox schrieb:


> Meine Kack Grafikkarte. Nie funktioniert dieses Drecksteil, geht mir langsam echt auf die Eier! 5/5


Jetzt weißt du, wie ich mich dauernd fühle


----------



## H2OTest (15. November 2012)

Aun schrieb:


> kommt sowas eigtl nicht erst wenn bei den hochqualitativen fahrrädern billig bowdenzüge und mäntel verarbeitet werden? also das sich kondensat bildet? hatte ich mit meinem crosstrail noch nie.
> 
> btt: siehe morgen: überstunden



bei der einstellung für die Vordergabel bin ich mir nicht ganz sicher, hab ich mal n bissl kaputt gemacht, naja und das öl in der bremsleitung hat schon n anderes gefühl ...


----------



## Reflox (15. November 2012)

Magogan schrieb:


> Jetzt weißt du, wie ich mich dauernd fühle



Meine GraKa ist seit 2 Jahren futsch, aber jetzt hat sie wohl endgültig den Geist aufgegeben.


----------



## Aun (15. November 2012)

ich hab noch ne fast nicht benutze ati x600 im angebot


----------



## Saji (15. November 2012)

Lahmt Youtube bei euch auch so? Ist ja schlimm... 3/5


----------



## H2OTest (16. November 2012)

schlossschlüssel vergessen.. jetzt steht mein mtb an der schule gnah -.-


----------



## Konov (16. November 2012)

H2OTest schrieb:


> schlossschlüssel vergessen.. jetzt steht mein mtb an der schule gnah -.-



NICHT GUT, SCHNELL BEVOR ES GEKLAUT WIRD, die schweine  Fahrraddiebe sind überall 

*panikmach*


----------



## H2OTest (16. November 2012)

habs schon wieder in meinem zimmer stehen ahja - mein schulweg mitm bus 55 minuten - schulweg mitm rad 27 minuten


----------



## Silmyiél (16. November 2012)

Frauen die einen um Hilfe fragen und das Problem mit 2 Wörtern beschreiben. Du daraufhin das einzige was dir dazu einfällt erklärst und es im Endeffekt einfach nicht das richtige war. Häääää? 

4/5

Aber was soll einem schon zu 

1. Abschreibung und
2. Umsatzsteuer

noch einfallen außer die BMG?


@Doofkatze, ne Idee?


----------



## Wynn (16. November 2012)

> Liebe Freunde,
> 
> Es ist jetzt etwa 9 Jahre her, seit wir damals während des Studiums den trotteligen Krieger Shakes und den kleinen grummeligen Magier Fidget erfunden haben. Wir blicken also auf eine lange und vor allem sehr schöne Zeit mit den beiden Chaoten zurück. Seit dem hat sich allerdings sehr viel getan und geändert. Es gab Hochs und Tiefs und es haben sich durch S&F viele Türen für uns geöffnet.
> 
> Und nun haben wir gemeinsam beschlossen, dass es an der Zeit ist, uns jeder für sich mehr auf andere Projekte zu konzentrieren und uns mit den Shakes & Fidget Comics daher auf unbestimmte Zeit eine Auszeit zu gönnen. Es wird also in der nächsten Zeit erstmal keine neuen Episoden geben.


----------



## ZAM (16. November 2012)

Das macht eher traurig, oder ein bisschen Wehleidig. Und plötzlich kommen viele tolle Erinnerungen an gemeinsamen Blödsinn mit Oskar und Marv wieder hoch *g* ...  10/5


----------



## Wynn (16. November 2012)

es gibt halt keinen was macht euch traurig tread ^^


----------



## Reflox (16. November 2012)

Dafür verbrenne ich mein "Hail to the king baby" T-shirt! Das geht doch nicht, einfach aufhören


----------



## Wynn (16. November 2012)

ZAM schrieb:


> Das macht eher traurig, oder ein bisschen Wehleidig. Und plötzlich kommen viele tolle Erinnerungen an gemeinsamen Blödsinn mit Oskar und Marv wieder hoch *g* ... 10/5



Skorpione in deiner Hose ?

http://www.marvcomics.com/comics/voelligbuffed/290-der-neue-volontar

oder als als hula tänzerin in der buffed show warst ?

http://www.marvcomics.com/comics/voelligbuffed/334-vertretung


----------



## Saji (17. November 2012)

Das Failvent in GW2 zum neuen Content. Selten so eine Lag- und Bugorgie erlebt. Und in der neuen Instanz beim Endbosskampf kommentarlos rausgeportet worden, die ganze Gruppe! Bis dato Arenanets schlechteste Leistung... 3/5


----------



## Magogan (17. November 2012)

Ich muss in SWTOR Geld bezahlen, um eine zweite Schnellzugriffsleiste für meine Fähigkeiten nutzen zu können!? Eine reicht nicht aus ...

Gut, dann kann ich das Spiel ja löschen, weil so kann ich es definitiv nicht spielen^^

49 Euro habe ich bezahlt für das Spiel + 3 Monate abonniert (oder so) damals ... und ich darf nicht mal eine zweite Schnellzugriffsleiste benutzen!?


----------



## Konov (17. November 2012)

Dass ich immer noch auf meine Kurbelschraube warte, es geht mir unfassbar auf den Sack, will endlich wieder fahren

Die Lieferzeit beträgt mittlerweile über 3 Wochen, für eine Schraube im Wert von 4 Euro wohlgemerkt. 5/5


Und dass man mir Anfang diese Woche erst versichert hat, sie würde die Woche kommen. 
Mittlerweile verschiebt sich nur noch das Lieferdatum immer um einen Tag weiter


----------



## Magogan (17. November 2012)

Konov schrieb:


> Dass ich immer noch auf meine Kurbelschraube warte, es geht mir unfassbar auf den Sack, will endlich wieder fahren
> 
> Die Lieferzeit beträgt mittlerweile über 3 Wochen, für eine Schraube im Wert von 4 Euro wohlgemerkt. 5/5
> 
> ...


Woanders kaufen und Annahme verweigern, falls es irgendwann noch ankommt ^^


----------



## iShock (17. November 2012)

das man in WarZ noch schneller stirbt als in Dayz -_- 4/5


----------



## Magogan (17. November 2012)

iShock schrieb:


> das man in WarZ noch schneller stirbt als in Dayz -_- 4/5


Naja, das ist doch normal, dass man im Krieg (*War*Z) nun mal stirbt ^^


----------



## iShock (17. November 2012)

ja klar - nur ich kann ja netma die erstbeste gegend durchsuchen ohne weggeschossen zu werden -_-  

vor allem gibs anscheinend immer nen bestimmten Sound wenn ein Spieler in dein Gebiet kommt - was absoluter bullshit ist -_-


----------



## Konov (17. November 2012)

Magogan schrieb:


> Woanders kaufen und Annahme verweigern, falls es irgendwann noch ankommt ^^



Kannste nirgendwo anders kaufen, ist ne ziemlich exklusive Sache leider


----------



## Magogan (17. November 2012)

Ach so ein Mist ^^

Ich konnte - weil meine Eltern vorbeigekommen sind - am Freitag weder was Richtiges zum Mittag essen noch einkaufen ... Jetzt habe ich hier zum Abendbrot zwei Brötchen mit Wurst, wobei ich letztere weggeworfen habe, weil ich erstens nicht sicher bin, ob meine Eltern die wirklich richtig gekühlt haben während der 5 Stunden Fahrt und ob die dementsprechend noch ohne gesundheitliche Probleme genießbar ist (hatte schon mal Würstchen, die die mitgebracht haben und die ich dann am nächsten Tag wegwerfen musste, weil die schlecht waren) und die zweitens auch nicht schmeckt (vielleicht wegen 1., also weil nicht mehr genießbar?) ...

5/5 weil Hunger und Brötchen allein schmeckt nicht ^^

Wenn meine Eltern vorbeikommen, landen immer mehr Lebensmittel im Müll als sonst (im Normalfall schmeiße ich eigentlich gar nichts weg).

Wenigstens haben sie mir ein bisschen Geld da gelassen ^^

Ach ja, was noch schlimmer ist: Meine Eltern brachten mir (nicht absichtlich) verdorbene Lebensmittel mit, die anscheinend während der Fahrt verdorben sind, weil sie nicht ausreichend gekühlt wurden, und *regen sich dann noch darüber auf, wenn ich misstrauisch bin, was ihre mitgebrachten Speisen *(vor allem Dinge, die permanent gekühlt werden müssen)* anbelangt* -.- 5/5

Ach ja, gestern hat mein Vater gesagt, dass ich die Gardinen zuziehen und das Rollo runter machen soll. Ich habe exakt das getan, was er gesagt hat, und deswegen war er beleidigt ... Er meinte eigentlich (glaub ich zumindest), dass ich das Fenster zu machen soll. Aber ehrlich, wenn er will, dass ich das Fenster schließe, soll er das auch bitte sagen ... Meine Mutter ist eigentlich ganz okay ^^ Aber die beiden gibt es leider nur zusammen oder gar nicht ... 

Ich wollte eigentlich Weihnachten mit meinen Eltern verbringen, aber ehrlich gesagt habe ich jetzt irgendwie keine Lust mehr darauf, die können sich einfach nicht benehmen ... Mein Vater stöhnt die ganze Zeit über etwas, was ihn anscheinend (grundlos?) aufregt, aber er sagt nie was und er meckert dann auch mal rum, wenn man irgendetwas macht, was ihm nur ein bisschen nicht gefällt ...


----------



## xynlovesit (17. November 2012)

Amerikanische Fahrer 5/5


Die Strecke war drei-spurig, aber die ganz rechte Spur war zum einordnen und ich war ganz links auf der Spur.(In die Mitte musste ich) Also bin ich da so lange gefahren, bis die sich eingeordnet haben, sodass ich den nicht vor die Nase fahre. Vor mir natuerlich ein BMW Fahrerin, hat dann gleich rueber gezongen und ich natuerlich hinter her, weil ich auch wieder auf die rechte Spur musste und ich hab gesehen das vorne Rot ist und die macht dann gleich den Warnblinker an, weil ich zu dicht mit ruebergezogen bin und dachte ich seh nicht, dass die vorne stehen.


Also wirklich, da haette ich grad mit vollstoff der hinten drauf gefahren. Das die auch mal raffen, wie bloed die sind.


----------



## BloodyEyeX (18. November 2012)

Will man mal wieder ein bisschen Playstation spielen...

Update... einmal das System.... einmal das Spiel.

Ist das dann soweit fertig hab ich keine Lust mehr.

Cool -.-


----------



## Wynn (18. November 2012)

mal die apps von meinem blurayplayer probiert

facebook app kastastrophe und youtube noch schlimmer ansonsten nur apps voller werbung oder shareware

3/5

wenigstens bdlive taugt noch


----------



## Magogan (18. November 2012)

Wrynn schrieb:


> mal die apps von meinem blurayplayer probiert
> 
> facebook app kastastrophe und youtube noch schlimmer ansonsten nur apps voller werbung oder shareware
> 
> ...


Bei meinem Bluray-Player sind die Apps auch doof, da macht es Sinn, einfach den PC mit dem Fernseher zu verbinden, um YouTube etc. zu nutzen ^^


----------



## Saji (18. November 2012)

Failvent Part III in GW2. Mega zäh, unglaublich unspektakulär, keine nennenswerten Drops und Repkosten zu Hauf. Dazu ein Clientcrash und seitdem kein Login mehr möglich. Ganz großes Kino Arenanet! 5/5

Und als wüssten sie was da für ein Shitstorm auf sie losrollt ist der Login in deren Forum zur Zeit auch nicht mehr möglich. 4/5


----------



## Reflox (18. November 2012)

MEIN VERF*CKTER PC! Mein Iphone ist komplett leer, ich kann nix reinkopieren, Steam funtkioniert nichtmehr, Spotify auch nicht, Firefox stürzt immer ab und weiss nicht noch was alles! Morgen hab ich Schule und ich wollte im Bus und in Pausen Musik hören, FUCK IT, ICH HAB NIX MEHR! Mein Iphone ist komplett neu aufgesetzt, OBWOHL ICH DAS NICHT MAL GETAN HABE! Ich krieg die Krise, die Kiste fliegt diese Woche noch! Und dann wird der ganze Inhalt schön zermalmt, ich hab kein Bock mehr auf dieses schei** Teil! RAGE/5


----------



## seanbuddha (18. November 2012)

Reflox schrieb:


> MEIN VERF*CKTER PC! Mein Iphone ist komplett leer, ich kann nix reinkopieren, Steam funtkioniert nichtmehr, Spotify auch nicht, Firefox stürzt immer ab und weiss nicht noch was alles! Morgen hab ich Schule und ich wollte im Bus und in Pausen Musik hören, FUCK IT, ICH HAB NIX MEHR! Mein Iphone ist komplett neu aufgesetzt, OBWOHL ICH DAS NICHT MAL GETAN HABE! Ich krieg die Krise, die Kiste fliegt diese Woche noch! Und dann wird der ganze Inhalt schön zermalmt, ich hab kein Bock mehr auf dieses schei** Teil! RAGE/5



*Grinst Reflox mit seinem 5 Jahre alten Sony Walkman an der 8 Gb Speicher besitzt und immernoch blendend Funktioniert*


----------



## Konov (19. November 2012)

Reflox schrieb:


> MEIN VERF*CKTER PC! Mein Iphone ist komplett leer, ich kann nix reinkopieren, Steam funtkioniert nichtmehr, Spotify auch nicht, Firefox stürzt immer ab und weiss nicht noch was alles! Morgen hab ich Schule und ich wollte im Bus und in Pausen Musik hören, FUCK IT, ICH HAB NIX MEHR! Mein Iphone ist komplett neu aufgesetzt, OBWOHL ICH DAS NICHT MAL GETAN HABE! Ich krieg die Krise, die Kiste fliegt diese Woche noch! Und dann wird der ganze Inhalt schön zermalmt, ich hab kein Bock mehr auf dieses schei** Teil! RAGE/5



Technik halt.... ^^ solche Momente hat jeder Mal


----------



## Magogan (19. November 2012)

Konov schrieb:


> Technik halt.... ^^ solche Momente hat jeder Mal


*hust*

Achja, Minecraft läuft nicht flüssig - kann doch nicht sein, dass ich meinen PC für Minecraft aufrüsten muss Oo


----------



## Manowar (19. November 2012)

Bald gehts in die USA und es wird keine Twinkies mehr geben 5/5


----------



## LarsW (19. November 2012)

Manowar schrieb:


> Bald gehts in die USA und es wird keine Twinkies mehr geben 5/5



Mein Tipp:
Such´dir ´ne heiße Schnitte inkl. Schwester und ein Cowboy..so findet man Sie,die Twinkies!


----------



## Konov (19. November 2012)

dass die onlineplattform meiner Uni regelmässig down ist oder man sich aus irgendwelchen Gründen net anmelden kann 5/5

Scheiß Laden


----------



## Manowar (19. November 2012)

LarsW schrieb:


> Mein Tipp:
> Such´dir ´ne heiße Schnitte inkl. Schwester und ein Cowboy..so findet man Sie,die Twinkies!



-Cowboy..das dürfte mich wenigstens von den Twinkies ablenken..


----------



## Wynn (19. November 2012)

zu blöd das es dafür erstmal eine zombieapokalypse geben muss ^^


----------



## ego1899 (19. November 2012)

5/5

Mich bei SWTOR nicht einloggen zu können, da ich Lvl 16 überschritten habe und zunächst meine Email verifizieren soll.

Funktioniert aber nicht. Und habe ich auch schon vor über nem Jahr als ich die Closed-Beta gespielt habe... -.-


----------



## Aun (19. November 2012)

Manowar schrieb:


> Bald gehts in die USA und es wird keine Twinkies mehr geben 5/5






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wynn (19. November 2012)

15:59 Uhr Alle Keys sind vergeben

dabei sollten die erst um 16 uhr vergeben sein und davor brannte der server

5/5


----------



## BloodyEyeX (19. November 2012)

Übertriebene Werbung regt mich auf. Ich meine, nicht das ich was gegen Werbung habe, aber man kann es auch übertreiben.

Auf gmx ist mal locker die komplette rechte Bildschirmhälfte Werbebanner.



Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





wtf


----------



## EspCap (19. November 2012)

Wer bitte verwendet auch noch GMX?


----------



## Reflox (19. November 2012)

Konov schrieb:


> Technik halt.... ^^ solche Momente hat jeder Mal



Ich schleppe das Teil schon 3 Jahre lang so rum. Ich hatte bis jetzt halt nie die finanziellen Mittel für nen neuen PC. Und jetzt, da er total rumspackt fliegt er.


----------



## Konov (19. November 2012)

EspCap schrieb:


> Wer bitte verwendet auch noch GMX?



Ich hab bei so ziemlich jedem Freemail Anbieter ne addy, man weiß ja nie wofür man eine braucht ^^

Die frage lautet wohl eher, WER bekommt denn noch Werbung in Zeiten von Adblocker und Co....??


----------



## BloodyEyeX (19. November 2012)

Ich, mein adblocker funzt nicht richtig. = )


----------



## Magogan (19. November 2012)

Mein PC ist zu langsam - ich kann nicht ein Video rendern und gleichzeitig Minecraft spielen ...


----------



## Aun (19. November 2012)

Magogan schrieb:


> Mein PC ist zu langsam - ich kann nicht ein Video rendern und gleichzeitig Minecraft spielen ...






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



meine heizung ist ausgefallen....


----------



## Magogan (19. November 2012)

Aun schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ich habe zwar ein paar Folgen von Star Trek: The Next Generation geguckt, aber ich habe keine Ahnung, was das Bild bedeuten soll ^^ Ich weiß nur, dass das Captain Picard ist^^

Also Arbeitsspeicher habe ich jedenfalls nicht genug ^^ 4 GB reichen einfach nicht aus irgendwie ^^


----------



## Manowar (19. November 2012)

Er will dir damit auf freundliche Weise sagen, dass deine Videos schlecht sind und du es sein lassen solltest.


----------



## Olliruh (19. November 2012)

Magogan schrieb:


> Ich habe zwar ein paar Folgen von Star Trek: The Next Generation geguckt, aber ich habe keine Ahnung, was das Bild bedeuten soll ^^ Ich weiß nur, dass das Captain Picard ist^^
> 
> Also Arbeitsspeicher habe ich jedenfalls nicht genug ^^ 4 GB reichen einfach nicht aus irgendwie ^^






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aun (19. November 2012)

Manowar schrieb:


> Er will dir damit auf freundliche Weise sagen, dass deine Videos schlecht sind und du es sein lassen solltest.



das will ich nicht damit sagen ^^ sondern das er eben nur eine sache gleichzeitig machen kann


----------



## Ol@f (20. November 2012)

Anwesenheitspflicht in den Informatikübungen. 4/5

Es gibt keine geistigen Höhenflüge in der Vorlesung und inhaltlich war ich damals schon in meinem 2wöchigen Programmiervorkurs der Mathematiker weiter... 
Da hätte ich wohl am besten noch zusätzlich BWL als Nebenfach wählen sollen. Zwar auch nicht so spannend, aber es gibt keine Anwesenheitspflicht und ist auch in kürzester Zeit nachgearbeitet.

Hoffentlich wirds dann in den höheren Veranstaltungen interessanter und brauchbarer... Ansonsten wäre es vllt noch überlegenswert nebenbei einen Bachelor in Info zwischen dem Bachelor/Master Mathe zu machen. Aber da muss dann die Anwesehenheitspflicht abnehmen und hoffentlich auch generell Beamer-Vorlesungen...


----------



## Magogan (20. November 2012)

Was studierst du denn?

Ich muss auch in zwei Übungen anwesend sein und in zwei anderen Modulen werden die Hausaufgaben bewertet, wenn man 50% der Hausaufgaben-Punkte hat, darf man die Klausur mitschreiben (die Hausaufgaben fließen nicht mit in die Endnote ein). Und in den zwei verbleibenden Modulen (sind insgesamt 6 dieses Semester) muss ich je ein Projekt machen, um zur Klausur zugelassen zu werden ^^


----------



## Ol@f (20. November 2012)

Kommt das aus dem Text oben nicht raus?  Ich studiere Mathematik.  In der Mathematik ist es so, dass man in den Übungen 50% der Aufgaben braucht (und paar mal vorgerechnet haben sollte).  Aber Anwesenheitspflicht bei so einer primitiven Vorlesung ist einfach übertrieben... Die Punkteregel gibt es bei den Informatikern auch. Bloß hab ich die 50% bald schon und muss trotzdem dahin...


----------



## Magogan (20. November 2012)

Also Mathematik und Informatik auf Lehramt oder wie?


----------



## Aun (20. November 2012)

das ich keine karte mehr für die halunken und stoppok bekommen hab.... gieriges pack... skandal. verdammte arbeit, verdammt wenig zeit


----------



## Ol@f (21. November 2012)

Magogan schrieb:


> Also Mathematik und Informatik auf Lehramt oder wie?


Nein. Bachelor of Science of Mathematics. Informatik ist nur ein Nebenfach, aber viellleicht eben auch direkt ein Bachelor, falls es so weitergeht.


----------



## Magogan (26. November 2012)

Dass ich bei YouTube keine Kommentare mehr bekomme, die mir helfen könnten, mich zu verbessern ... Also ich bekomme halt keine Kritik, sondern nur noch positive oder negative Bewertungen ... Wie soll ich denn so wissen, was ich falsch gemacht habe? 3/5

In letzter Zeit bekomme ich so viele negative Bewertungen bei verschiedenen Videos, dass ich das Gefühl habe, die Leute würden meine Videos nur gucken, um sie schlecht zu bewerten. Bei der geringen Zuschauerzahl sind die Bewertungen aber nicht repräsentativ ...


----------



## LarsW (26. November 2012)

Magogan schrieb:


> Dass ich bei YouTube keine Kommentare mehr bekomme, die mir helfen könnten, mich zu verbessern ... Also ich bekomme halt keine Kritik, sondern nur noch positive oder negative Bewertungen ... Wie soll ich denn so wissen, was ich falsch gemacht habe? 3/5
> 
> In letzter Zeit bekomme ich so viele negative Bewertungen bei verschiedenen Videos, dass ich das Gefühl habe, die Leute würden meine Videos nur gucken, um sie schlecht zu bewerten. Bei der geringen Zuschauerzahl sind die Bewertungen aber nicht repräsentativ ...



Seit wann ist youtube überhaupt repräsentativ?


Das ich immer noch unter komischen Schlafstörungen leide. 4/5


----------



## Magogan (26. November 2012)

LarsW schrieb:


> Seit wann ist youtube überhaupt repräsentativ?


YouTube ist sowieso ein wenig seltsam. Unter Videos von Katzen findet man schon Diskussionen über Rassismus, weil die weiße Katze als niedlich gezeigt wird, aber nichts von schwarzen Katzen gesagt wurde xD Da fühlen sich die schwarzen Katzen natürlich benachteiligt und ausgegrenzt ...


----------



## Davatar (26. November 2012)

Habe heute im Teammeeting extra betont dass ich der Meinung bin, dass das Zeitbudget des aktuellen Projekts mit Sicherheit nicht reicht. Was war die Reaktion der Geschäftsleitung? Es wurde einfach das Thema gewechselt. Denen ist offenbar egal dass das ne Konventionalstrafe nach sich ziehen kann, wenn wir den Terminplan nicht einhalten...   5/5


----------



## LarsW (26. November 2012)

Davatar schrieb:


> Habe heute im Teammeeting extra betont dass ich der Meinung bin, dass das Zeitbudget des aktuellen Projekts mit Sicherheit nicht reicht. Was war die Reaktion der Geschäftsleitung? Es wurde einfach das Thema gewechselt. Denen ist offenbar egal dass das ne Konventionalstrafe nach sich ziehen kann, wenn wir den Terminplan nicht einhalten...   5/5



Soll dein Arsch doch nicht jucken,oder?


----------



## Davatar (26. November 2012)

Naja wenn ich meinen Job verliere weil sie die Konventionalstrafe nicht zahlen können und pleite gehn interessierts mich schon...ansonsten nicht wirklich, stimmt.


----------



## BloodyEyeX (26. November 2012)

PowerAuras geht nicht mehr, jetzt darf ich alles neu machen. grr


----------



## Magogan (26. November 2012)

Windows-Neuinstallation, Versuch Nummer 2 heute 5/5

Warum funktioniert das denn nie richtig? -.-


----------



## Aun (26. November 2012)

magdeburger sind manchmal echt idioten..... der weihnachtsmarkt darf erst geöffnet werden, wenn der bürgermeister seine rede gehaltent hat.... ja schön, nur stehen dann 6000 menschen da rum und du versuch mal den stand zu öffnen.... hass


----------



## Hordlerkiller (26. November 2012)

Muss eine wichtige Mail öffnen und was ist los web.de down 600K/5


----------



## Alux (26. November 2012)

Magogan schrieb:


> Windows-Neuinstallation, Versuch Nummer 2 heute 5/5
> 
> Warum funktioniert das denn nie richtig? -.-



Isses Windows 8? Weil dann is klar wo der Fehler liegt


----------



## Reflox (27. November 2012)

Mein neuer PC hat Windows 8 drauf. Gerade informiert worden, dass der nicht mehr mit Win 7 geliefert wird. Noooooo! 5/5


----------



## bkeleanor (27. November 2012)

Win 8 ist nicht schlecht.
gehen die meinungen wohl auseinander wie immer.


----------



## Konov (27. November 2012)

Studien wie diese, bei denen popelige 4000 Abiturienten in Hamburg als Garant dafür genommen werden, dass das Turbo-Abi in ganz Deutschland total sinnvoll ist und alle Schüler wie von Geisterhand fleißiger und intellektuell begabter sind.

WAS FÜR EIN MUMPITZ 5/5

Unser Schulsystem ist einfach so zum kotzen


----------



## Ogil (27. November 2012)

Mich regt eher dieses Gebrabbel um das "Turbo-Abi" auf. In einigen Bundeslaendern war das Abi immer 12 Jahre und da hat es auch geklappt ohne dass sich alle genoetigt und ueberfordert gefuehlt haetten...


----------



## tonygt (27. November 2012)

Konov schrieb:


> Studien wie diese, bei denen popelige 4000 Abiturienten in Hamburg als Garant dafür genommen werden, dass das Turbo-Abi in ganz Deutschland total sinnvoll ist und alle Schüler wie von Geisterhand fleißiger und intellektuell begabter sind.
> 
> WAS FÜR EIN MUMPITZ 5/5
> 
> Unser Schulsystem ist einfach so zum kotzen



Ist doch klar irgendwie muss sich das ganze Rechtfertigen und eine in Auftrag gegebene Studie, die auf bestimmte Ergebnisse kommen soll ist keine seltenheit.
Wobei die Uni da grade nicht viel besser ist der Baechlor scheiß sorgt dafür das wir Schule 2.0 an der Uni haben und richtiges Studieren möglichst unterbunden wird und nur dann möglich ist wenn man sich selbst dagegen zu wehr setzt.


----------



## Fakebook (27. November 2012)

Konov schrieb:


> Studien wie diese..



Der Kommentar eines Users dazu ... "Verstehe, die sich selbst Untersuchenden kommen selbst zum Ergebnis, dass sie recht haben. Na dann..."


----------



## Konov (27. November 2012)

tonygt schrieb:


> Wobei die Uni da grade nicht viel besser ist der Baechlor scheiß sorgt dafür das wir Schule 2.0 an der Uni haben und richtiges Studieren möglichst unterbunden wird und nur dann möglich ist wenn man sich selbst dagegen zu wehr setzt.



Bin auch nicht 100%ig angetan vom Bachelor... jedenfalls seit den 5 Wochen die ich jetzt an der Uni bin.
Wie sich das entwickelt in den nächsten 3 Jahren, muss sich zeigen.


Ich bin ein Freund von selbstständigem lernen, wenn man sich selbst überlassen wird und keine oder nur wenige Pflichtveranstaltungen hat, dann beflügelt mich das in meiner Arbeitsweise meistens.

Momentan ist das bei mir ziemlich chillig, deswegen bin ich eher positiv gestimmt. Ich kann mich fast jeden Vormittag selbst zuhause hinsetzen und alles lernen was ich für notwendig halte, ohne 6 Stunden in der Schule /Uni sitzen zu müssen und mir das lahme Gebrabbel eines Dozenten anhören zu müssen - und nach der Vorlesung festzustellen, dass ich genauso schlau bin wie vorher.

Aber wie gesagt, man muss langfristig gucken wie sich das entwickelt. Generell bin ich dafür, jeden mehr sich selbst zu überlassen. Denn studieren muss von jedem selbst kommen, nicht von den Pflichtterminen, die man abarbeitet.


----------



## Olliruh (27. November 2012)

Seit wann lagt sc:go so unerträglich ?


----------



## Fakebook (27. November 2012)

Komplettsperrung der Straße ein paar Meter weiter. Hab mich gestern gefreut, als ich es sah, paar Tage kein Durchfahrtsverkehr (ok, so stressig ist es ja nicht mit den 20 Autos pro Stunde).

Weil aber wohl keine Sackgassenschilder mehr vorrätig waren, fährt jetzt jeder zweimal an meinem Fenster vorbei ... bis zur Sperrung und zurück.

Zu früh gefreut 3/5


----------



## Manowar (28. November 2012)

Heute Nacht fängts hier wohl an zu schneien.. 5/5
und 5/5 weil ich dann heute meine Winterreifen draufpacke
und 5/5 weil ich das Fahrverhalten auf Winterreifen hasse
bäh! -_-


----------



## Davatar (28. November 2012)

Dass im Autumn Sale von Steam nichts Vernünftiges drin war, bzw. das was vernünftig war hatte ich bereits: 1/5


----------



## Konov (28. November 2012)

Die liebe Frauenwelt mal wieder 5/5

Gibt so tage da will man mit dem andern Geschlecht nix mehr zutun haben 

...und politiker auch 5/5

http://www.spiegel.de/politik/deutschland/armutsbericht-regierung-soll-kritische-passagen-gestrichen-haben-a-869685.html


----------



## iShock (28. November 2012)

mäh schreib morgen ein Testat und müsste noch ca. 50 Seiten in einem Buch lesen das ich nicht hab weil mir jemand nen falschen Dropboxlink geschickt hat 4/5

kann ich nur hoffen dass das Internet mich nicht enttäuscht oder mit falschen Infos versorgt x_x


----------



## Noxiel (28. November 2012)

Es gibt Tage, da regt mich das Schicksal meiner Mitmenschen derart auf, dass mir der Kamm schwillt. 

5/5


----------



## Reflox (28. November 2012)

Meine Eltern reden immer italienisch!
1. Sie sind keine Italiener
2. Ich versteh gar nichts
3. Ihr Italienisch klingt bescheuert.
4. Sie werden wütend wenn ich nichts verstehe

WTF? Ich rede ja auch nicht serbisch mit ihnen, die können gefälligst auf Deutsch mit mir reden, wenn sie wollen, dass ich was verstehe. 5/5


----------



## Olliruh (28. November 2012)

Alter was für supreme troll eltern hast du denn ? 
Omg ich lern irgendwann auch mit meiner frau ne fremde sprache nur um meine Kinder zu trollen


----------



## Aun (28. November 2012)

das mein linkes knie wohl komplett im arsch ist. gestern ungünstig verdreht, es hat geknackt. und heute den ganzen tag gestanden. jetzt tuts höllisch weh und ich kanns kaum bewegen


----------



## Fakebook (28. November 2012)

Aun schrieb:


> das mein linkes knie wohl komplett im arsch ist.



Ich will mir das nicht bildlich vorstellen. Aber gute Besserung!


----------



## Konov (28. November 2012)

Fakebook schrieb:


> Ich will mir das nicht bildlich vorstellen. Aber gute Besserung!



Wuhahaha, danke für den spruch


----------



## Sh1k4ri (29. November 2012)

frauen irgendwie ... 5/5


----------



## orkman (29. November 2012)

dass der prof uns 2 pharmakologische texte/untersuchungen gibt die wir vorbereiten sollen, jedoch nicht sagt welcher zuerst gemacht werden soll ... ich hab den falschen vorbereitet und muss nu bis morgen noch den andern machen ... das einzig gute dabei ist dass ich den andern dann schon fuer naechste woche hab


----------



## Alux (29. November 2012)

Meine Psyche 5/5


----------



## Magogan (29. November 2012)

Alux schrieb:


> Meine Psyche 5/5


Wieso das?


----------



## Alux (29. November 2012)

Einerseits (was jetzt net was mit Psyche zu tun hat) kann ich seit paar Wochen einfach nicht mehr lernen. Ich lern 5 Min dann ertrag ichs nimmer lies paar Seiten nen Buch dann geht das auch nimmer, Handy spielen 3 Min dann gehts auch nicht mehr dann wieder 5 Min lernen dann mit nem Stift spielen und so weiter setz ich mich mal vorn PC nach 5 Min kann ich auch schon nicht mehr. Nur wenn meine Musik läuft kann ich mich irgendwie beruhigen.
Außerdem bin ich in letzter Zeit immer wieder komplett neben mir, frag ca 10 Mal am Tag welchen Tag haben wir heute. Heute morgen Zeitung gelesen und Mittag rumliegen sehen, hab sie angeschaut und dachte mir dauernd woher kommt mir das so bekannt vor. Heute 3. Stunde HÜ bekommen, hab 10 Min gebraucht bis ichs gepeilt das das heute war und nicht vor Tagen.
Hab heute mal über die generelle Lage nachgedacht, hab mir ein paar Fragen gestellt dann hats mal Klick gemacht und im nächsten Moment war ich dabei mein halbes Zimmer zu verwüsten, ich hab dauernd das Gefühl ich werde verfolgt, es ist heiß und immer wieder übern Tag verteilt seit Wochen schon verlier ich meine Gedanken, kann sie nicht zusammenhalten oder auf irgendwas konzentrieren, sie gehen überall und nirgends rum, ich frage mich dauernd wer bin ich, vergiss es auch immer wieder....

Das nervt auf Dauer.


----------



## heinzelmännchen (29. November 2012)

Alux schrieb:


> Einerseits (was jetzt net was mit Psyche zu tun hat) kann ich seit paar Wochen einfach nicht mehr lernen. Ich lern 5 Min dann ertrag ichs nimmer lies paar Seiten nen Buch dann geht das auch nimmer, Handy spielen 3 Min dann gehts auch nicht mehr dann wieder 5 Min lernen dann mit nem Stift spielen und so weiter setz ich mich mal vorn PC nach 5 Min kann ich auch schon nicht mehr. Nur wenn meine Musik läuft kann ich mich irgendwie beruhigen.
> Außerdem bin ich in letzter Zeit immer wieder komplett neben mir, frag ca 10 Mal am Tag welchen Tag haben wir heute. Heute morgen Zeitung gelesen und Mittag rumliegen sehen, hab sie angeschaut und dachte mir dauernd woher kommt mir das so bekannt vor. Heute 3. Stunde HÜ bekommen, hab 10 Min gebraucht bis ichs gepeilt das das heute war und nicht vor Tagen.
> Hab heute mal über die generelle Lage nachgedacht, hab mir ein paar Fragen gestellt dann hats mal Klick gemacht und im nächsten Moment war ich dabei mein halbes Zimmer zu verwüsten, ich hab dauernd das Gefühl ich werde verfolgt, es ist heiß und immer wieder übern Tag verteilt seit Wochen schon verlier ich meine Gedanken, kann sie nicht zusammenhalten oder auf irgendwas konzentrieren, sie gehen überall und nirgends rum, ich frage mich dauernd wer bin ich, vergiss es auch immer wieder....
> 
> Das nervt auf Dauer.



Das hört sich, finde ich, ziemlich bedenklich an. Ich würde da Rat suchen, denn andauernde Unkonzentriertheit und quasi Gedächtnislücken würden mich stutzig machen, woher diese her rühren.


----------



## Legendary (29. November 2012)

Wie sagte Mister Mackey immer...Drogen sind schlimm mkay?!


----------



## Alux (29. November 2012)

Nö nimm keine Drogen, nur Genussmittel  

Ne ernsthaft nur hin und wieder mal bisschen Alkoholisches und beim fortgehn ne Zigarette aber mehr läuft da net. Wo sollt ich Rat suchen?


----------



## Alcest (29. November 2012)

Du bist nicht allein Alux ;D


----------



## iShock (29. November 2012)

Alux schrieb:


> ....
> 
> Das nervt auf Dauer.



ja ich rate dir auch dringenst mal zum Arzt zu gehen - jemanden in meinem engeren Bekanntenkreis ging es ähnlich - es hatte sich relativ langsam angekündigt entwickelte sich dann aber mit der Zeit immer schneller bis die Person im Alltag echt aufgeschmissen war 

ich will dir jetzt auch keine Pseudodiagnose vorlegen oder so aber das hört sich schon sehr ähnlich dazu an - bist du denn auch schläfriger / müder als sonst ?


----------



## Alux (29. November 2012)

iShock schrieb:


> ja ich rate dir auch dringenst mal zum Arzt zu gehen - jemanden in meinem engeren Bekanntenkreis ging es ähnlich - es hatte sich relativ langsam angekündigt entwickelte sich dann aber mit der Zeit immer schneller bis die Person im Alltag echt aufgeschmissen war
> 
> ich will dir jetzt auch keine Pseudodiagnose vorlegen oder so aber das hört sich schon sehr ähnlich dazu an - bist du denn auch schläfriger / müder als sonst ?



Naja bisschen bzw ich schlafe gleich viel wie immer, teilweise länger und bin trotzdem müde, manchmal nur ein wenig dann wieder so das ich in der Schule einpenn und dann kann ich auch mal wieder verkürzen und bin nach 3H Schlaf ausgeschlafener als anch 7. Was hatte dein Bekannter denn?

Naja Arzt, dass so ne Sache es gibt vieles was ich nicht mag, Ärzte gehören dazu.


----------



## Konov (29. November 2012)

Ich würde dir raten einfach mal 2-3 Tage nicht zu lernen oder was anstrengendes zu machen.

Einfach mal entspannen, auch wenn es die Zeit nicht zulässt - diese Zeit sollte man sich nehmen.
Wenn ich es nicht schaffe zu lernen (also ähnlich wie bei dir, 5 Minuten davor sitzen und nix geht mehr), dann mach ich es einfach ne ganze Weile gar nicht mehr und danach geht es wieder.

Vielleicht musst du mal abschalten. Klingt mir jedenfalls sehr danach. Ansonsten würde ich an deiner Stelle mal zum Arzt gehen (Allgemeinarzt) und erst mal die Symptome schildern.


----------



## Manowar (30. November 2012)

Mach mal Sport oder hab Sex.
Dient quasi dem selben.. du powerst dich aus und setzt Glücksgefühle frei.
Wenn das nichts bringt -> Psychodoc.


----------



## Reflox (30. November 2012)

Ich hatte das auch mal. War eher eine Nachwirkung von anderen psychischen Problemen. Bei mir hat sich das wie alles andere von selbst erledigt.


----------



## Davatar (30. November 2012)

Bei mir war das früher immer so wenn wir ne Lernphase vor den Prüfungen hatten, also wenn man 2-4 Wochen nichts Anderes macht als zu lernen. Da war ich am Schluss meist völlig fertig. Hab dann festgestellt, dass ich einfach wirklich einmal alle zwei Wochen nen Tag lang ohne Lernen verbringen muss, alles Mögliche machen, egal was, Hauptsache es hat nichts mit Lernen zu tun. Das hat dann eigentlich immer geholfen.
Ah und andere Leute lernen ja immer den Abend vor der Prüfung wie die Verrückten. Da hab ich auch gemerkt, dass ich viel entspannter und konzentrierter an den Prüfungen war, wenn ich mich am Abend davor mit irgendwas Anderem abgelenkt hab, wie fernsehen, zocken, mich mit Freunden treffen oder wasauchimmer. Wichtig ist die Ablenkung und dass man dann früh ins Bett geht. Zumindest bei mir ist das so, ist ja bei jedem ein Bisschen anders.
Aber probier die Tips von den Leuten hier mal aus. Obwohl ich absoluter Sportmuffel bin muss ich sagen, dass ich alle paar Monate auch mal nen Abend oder nen Tag lang Sport bis an meine Grenzen machen muss. Danach gehts mir dann viiiiiel besser. Vor allem hat man dann den Kopf wieder frei.

Und falls das alles wirklich nicht hilft, geh zum Arzt. Die meisten Ärzte beissen nicht und wenn Du nen schlechten hast, dann wechsel ihn halt. Gibt halt bessere und schlechtere.


----------



## Alux (30. November 2012)

Muss sagen heut wars super. Nach der Schule rein zur Messe (gestern bis morgen is da ne Berufs- und Studienmesse) gute Infos geholt von der TU Graz und TU WIen wobei der Typ von der TU Wien net sehr gesprächig war, TU Graz dafür gleich sehr viel kompetenter. Dann wollt ich schon gehen und dacht ich, ach HTL schauen wa noch durch wie sie sich so präsentieren und was ist? An dem einen Stand macht ein Kumpel Vorführungen den ich seit fast 4 Jahren nimmer gesehen hab, bin noch 3 Stunden dort gewesen, haben ne Menge Spaß gehabt einfach leiwand und dann ist noch einer seiner Lehrer gekommen der an dem Tag die Aufsicht hatte und wer isses? Klar ein Bekannter den ich seit 3 Jahren nimmer gesehen hab, war ein Riesenspaß der Nachmittag.

Joa und heut war ich eigtl voll gut drauf trotz 3 stündiger Arbeit, hatte selten so nen klaren Kopf und sogar richtig gutes Gefühl. Und jetzt dann gibts nen schönen Raidabend und nebenbei mein Lieblingsfilm


Ansonsten werd ich mal alles bisschen durchprobieren, will ja eigtl schon seit ner Ewigkeit Fitness Center gehen aber irgendwie find ich weder Zeit noch Motivation. Im Vorraus schon mal für die Tipps ich werd Zwischenberichte liefern.


----------



## Selor Kiith (30. November 2012)

Schreibhinderung! (Keine Schreibblockade aber kommt nur sehr zähflüssig) 5/5


----------



## Alux (30. November 2012)

Schon Schmiermittel probiert?^^  Soll diverse Sachen geben den den geistigen Ausfluss erleichtern.


----------



## orkman (30. November 2012)

dass wieder auf meiner bahnstrecke gearbeitet wird und ich die wahl hatte zwischen 2 stunden zug+30 min bus+ 30 min in der pampa warten (das ganze dann einmal hin , und am sonntag dann nomma zurueck.... natuerlich is der zug und bus gerammelt voll) oder einfach an der uni bleiben ... ratet mal für was ich mich entschieden hab ?


----------



## Aun (30. November 2012)

du bist gefahren ^^


----------



## orkman (30. November 2012)

Aun schrieb:


> du bist gefahren ^^



fast richtig ... aber nur fast  

und dabei dachte ich der tag koennte net noch bloeder werden ... wurde heut 2 mal von dem gleichen professor ermahnt weil ich anscheinend im kurs geredet habe dabei hatte ich nen lutscher im mund , und den mund geschlossen ... das erste mal wars ein freund neben mir der was sagte und ich wurde ermahnt ... das 2te mal ein maedel hinter mir und schon wieder hats mich getroffen .... -.- wollte dann dem prof net noch vor dem gesamten jahr erklaeren dass ich es net war und dass es die andern beiden (oder jmd anders , um die freunde net anzuschwaerzen) waren .... die glauben sowieso an das was sie wollen


----------



## Reflox (30. November 2012)

Windows 8 5/5


----------



## Aun (30. November 2012)

selber schuld flöxchen 

btt: wieder mal kurzschluss im stand auf dem weihnachtsmarkt.... zum glück nicht meine schuld, dass der chef ne über 15 jahre alte lichterkette benutzt..... trotzdem hass hoch 5


----------



## orkman (30. November 2012)

Aun schrieb:


> selber schuld flöxchen
> 
> btt: wieder mal kurzschluss im stand auf dem weihnachtsmarkt.... zum glück nicht meine schuld, dass der chef ne über 15 jahre alte lichterkette benutzt..... trotzdem hass hoch 5



was arbeitest du denn wenn man fragen darf ? wenn du abends auffem weihnachtsmarkt sein musst etc... gastronomie , schnickschnack verkauf oder was ?


----------



## Aun (30. November 2012)

verkauf selbst hergestellter kerzen. gutes und einfaches geld. sonst bin ich hier ja beim LHW


----------



## xynlovesit (2. Dezember 2012)

Diese unqualifizierten Apple Mitarbeiter im Apple Store. Laufen die immer so wichtig da rum, mit Ihrem iPad in der Hand und laecheln dich als an, als waeren sie die besten. Aber nichts haben die drauf. 

Denkst du, da ist ein Mitarbeiter der mal etwas Ahnung von Final Cut Pro hat? Das ist eine Apple Software, von daher gehe ich auch davon aus, dass mir jemand  eine sachliche und qualifiziertet Antwort geben kann und nicht so rumstammelt und wichtig auf dem MacBook Pro rumdrueckt ...

sobald man die eine Frage stellt, die aus der Reihe ist , sind die voellig ueberfordert.

meine Fresse 5/5


----------



## Reflox (2. Dezember 2012)

xynlovesit schrieb:


> sobald man die eine Frage stellt, die aus der Reihe ist , sind die voellig ueberfordert.
> 
> meine Fresse 5/5



Was stellst du auch Fragen, die nicht 0815 sind? Man kann doch nicht erwarten, dass diese Leute Ahnung von ihrem Job haben!


----------



## Ogil (2. Dezember 2012)

Das sind Verkaeufer! Die koennen sicher ein paar auswendig gelernte Fakten zu den Produkten abspielen - aber doch keine Software-Support-Fragen beantworten...


----------



## Magogan (2. Dezember 2012)

Ogil schrieb:


> Das sind Verkaeufer! Die koennen sicher ein paar auswendig gelernte Fakten zu den Produkten abspielen - aber doch keine Software-Support-Fragen beantworten...


Was ich unglaublich finde, ist, dass man mir im Media Markt mehrmals helfen konnte, als ich PC-Probleme hatte und keine Lösung wusste ^^ Auch wenn sie die Fragen nicht so recht beantworten konnten, haben sie mich zumindest auf Ideen gebracht, mithilfe derer ich das Problem lösen konnte.

Allerdings liegen die leider auch oft falsch =(

Aber wenn man mal etwas braucht, und sei es nur einen Ständer (also für ein Mikrofon), dann haben die das natürlich nicht da ^^ Prozessoren, Mainboards und Kühler kann man im Media Markt auch nicht kaufen, seltsamerweise aber Wärmeleitpaste xD

Finde ich schade, die sind zumindest preislich möglicherweise eine Konkurrenz zu Amazon und so ... offline finde ich Mainboards usw. einfach nicht für angemessene Preise ^^


----------



## Aun (3. Dezember 2012)

sean und mago. die grenzdebilen kinder.
bei jedem ansatz von abkürzungen oder zahlenkombinationen, in form von zb 33-45, ss, und sonst was bekommt ihr nen graus.....

kommt mal über die verganenheit hinweg, lernt es zu verstehen, und gut is. meine besten freunde haben zb auch autokennzeichen mit ...-hj und hh-hh... -ss.geht es euch bei sowas auch ab? werdet endlich mal erwachsen. boar bei sowas platzt mir der kragen. sind wir hier im kindergrraten( rhetorische frage sry...)oder was


----------



## Konov (3. Dezember 2012)

Aun schrieb:


> sean und mago. die grenzdebilen kinder.



Lass mal die Kirche im Dorf ^^

Lieber zuviel Respekt vor der Vergangenheit, als zu wenig. An ersterem kann man ganz gut arbeiten


----------



## LarsW (3. Dezember 2012)

Das komplett jedes weibliche Wesen,dass ich kennenlerne wegzieht. 4/5


----------



## ZAM (3. Dezember 2012)

Godwin's Law im Zusammenhang mit ner Offtopic-Grundsatzdiskussion aus diesem Thread hier entfernen zu müssen 2/5.


----------



## DieLutte (3. Dezember 2012)

Leute die mir von der Telekom LTE als DSL Ersatz verkaufen und dann ein 10 GB Volumen drin haben 5/5


----------



## Manowar (3. Dezember 2012)

Unverlässigkeit von nem Freund.
Ich liebe den Kerl und das wird auch einer der Freunden sein, die einen das ganze Leben begleiten.. aber dafür hasse ich den Kerl.

Alter Gildenmeister hat Leukämie.
Heilungschance sieht sehr gut aus, trotzdem merkwürdiges Gefühl.


----------



## Davatar (4. Dezember 2012)

Ich stelle fest, dass alle Bands bei denen ich mich für nen Konzertbesuch begeistern könnte entweder nur Konzerte am andern Ende der Welt veranstalten, momentan nicht auf Tour gehn, grundsätzlich nicht mehr auf Tour gehn, mit Musik machen bereits aufgehört haben oder bereits tot sind: 2/5
Nur 2/5 weil ich eh nicht so der Konzertgänge bin, aber nervt trotzdem.


----------



## heinzelmännchen (4. Dezember 2012)

Davatar schrieb:


> Ich stelle fest, dass alle Bands bei denen ich mich für nen Konzertbesuch begeistern könnte entweder nur Konzerte am andern Ende der Welt veranstalten, momentan nicht auf Tour gehn, grundsätzlich nicht mehr auf Tour gehn, mit Musik machen bereits aufgehört haben oder bereits tot sind: 2/5
> Nur 2/5 weil ich eh nicht so der Konzertgänge bin, aber nervt trotzdem.



Na, Kopf hoch, Hologramm-Konzerte inc


----------



## Aun (4. Dezember 2012)

heinzelmännchen schrieb:


> Na, Kopf hoch, Hologramm-Konzerte inc



futurama ftw ^^
mich regt das wetter auf. morgens strahlender sonnenschein um die 0 grad und ab 15 uhr der letzte scheiß


----------



## Stevesteel (5. Dezember 2012)

Diese ständige *Bettelei bei Wikipedia*! Jeden Monat ein anderes Banner, welches man wegklicken muss -_-
Da sind mir normale Werbebanner schon lieber, als dieses ständige "spendet oder gebt mir Geld"-Geseiere.


----------



## Jordin (5. Dezember 2012)

Server doooooooooooooown 1/5
GE-fucking-MA alles was geht/5


----------



## Konov (5. Dezember 2012)

Momentan so einiges, obwohl ich mich eigtl nicht beschweren dürfte  3/5


----------



## Ellesmere (5. Dezember 2012)

Ein blöder KFZ Antrag, den ich nicht vom Tisch krieg und in drei Tagen Urlaub hab  4/5
(bin allerdings froh das ich mich nicht über mehr aufregen mus )


----------



## Reflox (7. Dezember 2012)

Das neue youtube design 5/5

Ich muss 4 Klicks auf dieser hässlichen und unübersichtlichen Startseite machen, nur um die Uploads meiner Abos zu sehen. Wenn ich auf YouTube gehe, dann will ich meistens nur checken, ob was intressantes in der Abo Box ist. Und ich keinen Bock, jedesmal klicken zu müssen, nur weil es mich nicht intressiert, ob mir jetzt "Katze kifft" empfohlen wird, nur weil ich vor 100 Jahren mal "Papagei sagt Kackbratze" angesehen habe.


----------



## Wynn (7. Dezember 2012)

scheint so als hätten sie youtube in g+ eingebunden laut dem neuen design was mal ultrahässlich ist

empfohlene videos sind auch verbuggt - weil ich mhaires channel aboniert habe krieg ich lauter sailor moon vorschläge

teilen geht auch nicht mehr so wie vorher


----------



## Tilbie (7. Dezember 2012)

In der Führerscheinprüfung durchgefallen 2/5
Erst wieder im Januar eine Prüfung zu machen 4/5


----------



## heinzelmännchen (7. Dezember 2012)

Ich hab nen Notizblock inner Uni liegen gelassen, hoffentlich taucht der wieder auf, da waren zwar nicht die überkrassen wichtigen Notizen drin, sondern mehr
kreative Hirnausbrüche wie allerlei Kurzgeschichten, Gedichte und sowas, aber die hätte ich schon gern wieder.

Hoffentlich gibt es nette Menshen, die das abgegeben haben .....


----------



## Alux (7. Dezember 2012)

Tilbie schrieb:


> In der Führerscheinprüfung durchgefallen 2/5
> Erst wieder im Januar eine Prüfung zu machen 4/5



Oha mein Beileid, Theoretische oder Praktische?

Edit: diese nervigen Untertitel auf Pro Sieben 5/5


----------



## Konov (8. Dezember 2012)

Seit heut morgen neues Youtube Design?

Wieso? Warum? Ich habe nicht darum gebeten.
Sieht nicht viel schlechter aus als vorher, aber verwirrt.

DOOF 1/5


----------



## Magogan (8. Dezember 2012)

Konov schrieb:


> Seit heut morgen neues Youtube Design?
> 
> Wieso? Warum? Ich habe nicht darum gebeten.
> Sieht nicht viel schlechter aus als vorher, aber verwirrt.
> ...


Und hat das geplante Veröffentlichen von Videos kaputt gemacht (?) ... Naja, das Design gibt es schon seit ein paar Tagen und seitdem geht das nicht bei meinen Videos ...


----------



## Magogan (8. Dezember 2012)

Stevesteel schrieb:


> Diese ständige *Bettelei bei Wikipedia*! Jeden Monat ein anderes Banner, welches man wegklicken muss -_-
> Da sind mir normale Werbebanner schon lieber, als dieses ständige "spendet oder gebt mir Geld"-Geseiere.


McDonalds
*McDonalds* ist die Fastfoodkette mit den meisten Filialen weltweit. Gründe dafür sind unter anderem das leckere und schnell zubereitete Essen sowie die besondere Atmosphäre in den Fastfood-Restaurants.
(...)
Kritik
McDonalds wird von Kritikern sehr positiv bewertet. Sie loben unter anderem das gesunde Essen, (...)

Edit: Ein Doppelpost am Morgen vertreibt alle Sorgen ... Sry, bin bissl müde xD


----------



## Tilbie (8. Dezember 2012)

Alux schrieb:


> Oha mein Beileid, Theoretische oder Praktische?



Praktische, \/\/h00p \o\


----------



## Reflox (8. Dezember 2012)

Skyrim: Dawnguard ist verbuggt wie die Sau. Zuerst lerne ich mal random in Weisslauf Vampirverführung, welches ich bei dem Mottenpriester brauch. Okay, auf dem Save hab ich den Spell jetzt. Geh zurück zur Höhle, besieg den Mottenpriester und was ist? "Vampirverführung" gelernt.... ähm was? Schau bei Kräften nach -> Vampirverführung wieder weg. Ich hab jetzt schon sicher 5 mal einen anderen Save laden müssen, weil ich wegen einem Bug nicht weiterkam. 5/5


----------



## tonygt (8. Dezember 2012)

Schon mal nach nem Bug Fix geschaut ? Wenns keine von Bethesda gibt mal bei Nexus Mods schauen oft sind die Moder schneller als die Publisher


----------



## Magogan (8. Dezember 2012)

Tilbie schrieb:


> Praktische, \/\/h00p \o\


Was ist denn schief gelaufen? :O


----------



## Reflox (8. Dezember 2012)

tonygt schrieb:


> Schon mal nach nem Bug Fix geschaut ? Wenns keine von Bethesda gibt mal bei Nexus Mods schauen oft sind die Moder schneller als die Publisher



Ich scrollte 100 mal an Bugfixes vorbei, als ich nach Mods gesucht habe und dachte nicht daran, mir so einen runterzuladen. Hab mich wiedermal unnötig aufgeregt. Kopf -> Tisch

Danke dir 

Edit: Trotz Bugfix gehts nicht.


----------



## Tilbie (8. Dezember 2012)

Magogan schrieb:


> Was ist denn schief gelaufen? :O



Hatte das Auto anner Ampel erstmal schön abgewürgt. Halb so schlimm, wieder angemacht und auch losgefahren. Problem: In dem Augenblick in dem ich dann losgefahren bin is die Ampel auf gelb gesprungen. Hatte ich nicht gesehen und, jop. Das wars dann.

Is aber auch net so schlimm, brauch den Führerschein net so dringend.


----------



## EspCap (8. Dezember 2012)

Und wo ist da das Problem? Die Ampel wurde gelb. Du bist im selben Moment losgefahren. Da dann wieder kurz nach der Haltelinie eine Vollbremsung hinzulegen hätte auch keinen Sinn gemacht.


----------



## Magogan (8. Dezember 2012)

Vermutlich vor dem Losfahren gelb geworden ...


----------



## Tilbie (9. Dezember 2012)

Magogan schrieb:


> Vermutlich vor dem Losfahren gelb geworden ...



Muss dann ja so gewesen sein.


----------



## Legendary (9. Dezember 2012)

Tilbie schrieb:


> Is aber auch net so schlimm, brauch den Führerschein net so dringend.


Ja mei durch die praktische fallen kostet ja auch nix ne?


----------



## Tilbie (9. Dezember 2012)

Legendary schrieb:


> Ja mei durch die praktische fallen kostet ja auch nix ne?



Ich bin jung und hab das Geld!


----------



## Alux (9. Dezember 2012)

Legendary schrieb:


> Ja mei durch die praktische fallen kostet ja auch nix ne?



Nix außer 70 Euro xD


----------



## EspCap (9. Dezember 2012)

Alux schrieb:


> Nix außer 70 Euro xD



Das verlangt der Prüfer. Der Fahrlehrer will aber auch noch was für seine bloße Anwesenheit. War zumindest bei mir so. Und das waren mehr als 70 EUR.


----------



## Alux (9. Dezember 2012)

EspCap schrieb:


> Das verlangt der Prüfer. Der Fahrlehrer will aber auch noch was für seine bloße Anwesenheit. War zumindest bei mir so. Und das waren mehr als 70 EUR.



War ohne Fahrlehrer da weil ich Dual gemacht hab.


----------



## Legendary (9. Dezember 2012)

EspCap schrieb:


> Das verlangt der Prüfer. Der Fahrlehrer will aber auch noch was für seine bloße Anwesenheit. War zumindest bei mir so. Und das waren mehr als 70 EUR.


Aber hallo, bei uns wären das ca. 400 Euro mehr und da beißt du dir SICHERLICH in den Arsch wenn du durchfällst. :>


----------



## Tilbie (9. Dezember 2012)

Legendary schrieb:


> Aber hallo, bei uns wären das ca. 400 Euro mehr und da beißt du dir SICHERLICH in den Arsch wenn du durchfällst. :>



Oha :O
Bei mir sinds zum glück nur um die 120€. Und natürlich is das scheiße, aber was soll ich machen? Bin jetzt halt durchgefallen. Nächstes mal bestehe ich den Kack und dann is gut.


----------



## Magogan (9. Dezember 2012)

Ich habe beim ersten Mal bestanden ^^


----------



## Legendary (9. Dezember 2012)

Magogan schrieb:


> Ich habe beim ersten Mal bestanden ^^



Interessiert keine Sau.


----------



## Magogan (9. Dezember 2012)

Legendary schrieb:


> Interessiert keine Sau.


Wie soll sich auch eine Sau dafür interessieren? Ich bezweifle, dass Säue überhaupt unsere Sprache verstehen ...


----------



## Ogil (9. Dezember 2012)

Wobei ich das durchaus erstaunlich finde. Bei seinem Technik-Karma haette ich zumindest erwartet, dass das Fahrschul-Auto einen spontanen Motorschaden erleidet...


----------



## Legendary (9. Dezember 2012)

Ogil schrieb:


> Wobei ich das durchaus erstaunlich finde. Bei seinem Technik-Karma haette ich zumindest erwartet, dass das Fahrschul-Auto einen spontanen Motorschaden erleidet...



Made my Day!   


Mongo: troll dich endlich!


----------



## Manowar (9. Dezember 2012)

Oh, hier wirds interessant.
Hi 

Joa..Threadabhängig.. öh. Das Wetter.


----------



## Olliruh (9. Dezember 2012)

STAHP TEH HATE PLZ

muss aufs klo aber kb zu gehen 4/5


----------



## Magogan (9. Dezember 2012)

Ogil schrieb:


> Wobei ich das durchaus erstaunlich finde. Bei seinem Technik-Karma haette ich zumindest erwartet, dass das Fahrschul-Auto einen spontanen Motorschaden erleidet...


Was glaubst du, wieso ich bestanden habe ^^ Ich konnte gar nicht fahren, aber da das Auto ziemlich schnell kaputt gegangen ist, hat das keiner gemerkt ^^

Nein, Spaß xD


----------



## orkman (9. Dezember 2012)

dass es die neuen batman filme als trilogie anscheinend nur auf BD auf amazon gibt .... dabei hab ich sie auf DVD in belgien gesehen ... son scheiss ;( da sind sie aber net auf deutsch soweit ich weiss
wer will schon nen drecks bd player ... kosten teuer und das bissl quali mehr ...


----------



## Aun (9. Dezember 2012)

soteuer sind bd player auch nicht mehr.... die sind eigtl schon wieder outsourced, wenn man an den neuen hdr denkt ^^ (48 fps und so )


----------



## orkman (10. Dezember 2012)

Aun schrieb:


> soteuer sind bd player auch nicht mehr.... die sind eigtl schon wieder outsourced, wenn man an den neuen hdr denkt ^^ (48 fps und so )



ja klar so teuer sind die net : 

*SONY BDP-S185*
Lecteur Bluray
 Réseau DLNA
 USB / Ethernet
Votre prix :69 &#8364;
preis 69 euro ... unter billig versteh ich was anderes ... zumals wenn man das gleiche kriegt wie nen dvd player ... das bissl mehr farbe /resolution ist es mir auf jedenfall net wert ...

das ist der billigste bd player der unsere elektromarkt kette hier hat -.-

und auf amazon gibs die gleichen preise oder noch hoeher ... dabei bekommt man heutzutage nen dvd player hinterher geschmissen ... 
ausserdem versteh ich den ganzen drecks hype um die BD's net , die filmbranche tut so als wuerde sich das medium durchsetzen , dabei sind es nur manche filmfreaks die sich die teile kaufen ... weil kein sinn/zweck drin besteht wieder mal geld auszugeben um das gleiche zu bekommen, als das was man schon mit den dvd's hat ...


----------



## Magogan (10. Dezember 2012)

Naja, die höhere Auflösung sieht man schon im Vergleich zur DVD ... Weiß ja nicht, was du für einen Fernseher hast, aber ich sehe es sogar sehr deutlich ...

Teuer sind die Bluray-Player sowie die Blurays aber trotzdem ...


----------



## LarsW (10. Dezember 2012)

Das meine Ex wieder ankommt,und es mir unnötig schwer macht..  
high as fuck/5


----------



## Konov (10. Dezember 2012)

LarsW schrieb:


> Das meine Ex wieder ankommt,und es mir unnötig schwer macht..
> high as fuck/5



Warscheinlich hat sie gecheckt dass du dich mit nem Topmodel triffst und will dich jetzt zurück 

Bitch.


----------



## LarsW (10. Dezember 2012)

Konov schrieb:


> Warscheinlich hat sie gecheckt dass du dich mit nem Topmodel triffst und will dich jetzt zurück
> 
> Bitch.



Made my day!


----------



## Konov (10. Dezember 2012)

LarsW schrieb:


> Made my day!



Ja ist doch so, das sind die größten Bitches, die jemand anderen brauchen, um herauszufinden welche Größe ein mensch für sie tatsächlich hat.... ^^


----------



## Manowar (10. Dezember 2012)

"Bitte, nimm mich zurück"-Sex mitnehmen.


----------



## LarsW (10. Dezember 2012)

Konov schrieb:


> Ja ist doch so, das sind die größten Bitches, die jemand anderen brauchen, um herauszufinden welche Größe ein mensch für sie tatsächlich hat.... ^^



Allerdings hat Sie bereits fünf Versuche gebraucht,um das herauszufinden.Jetzt ist meine Geduld zu Ende..



Manowar schrieb:


> "Bitte, nimm mich zurück"-Sex mitnehmen.



Ja..Nein.Ach- keine Ahnung.


----------



## Magogan (10. Dezember 2012)

Diese Sonderangebote sind echt schlimm, Lost Staffel 1-6 auf Bluray für 72,97 Euro ... Wenn ich wüsste, was Lost ist und ob das gut ist, würde ich es mir vielleicht sogar kaufen, aber eigentlich will ich nicht, aber es ist gerade so billig ... ARGH!

Ach, lasst mich doch in Ruhe mit euren Sonderangeboten, verdammt! -.-

5431 Minuten insgesamt für 72,97 Euro ... Also 1,3 Cent pro Minute ... Während man bei einem normalen Film ca. 25 Cent pro Minute zahlt ... Und bei Star Trek: TNG Staffel 1 habe ich 6,4 Cent pro Minute bezahlt ...

Okay, 5 Euro für den Versand kommen noch hinzu, aber es ist trotzdem ziemlich billig ... 

Wenn ich es kaufe, ärgere ich mich darüber, dafür Geld ausgegeben zu haben.

Wenn ich es nicht kaufe, ärgere ich mich darüber, dass ich für Filme, die nur 120 Minuten oder so gehen, viel Geld ausgebe ... Oder ich ärgere mich darüber, dass ich nichts zum Gucken habe ... Und dann zahle ich 70 Euro für 3 oder 4 Filme und kann die ganze 350 Minuten gucken oder so ^^


----------



## Minatrix (10. Dezember 2012)

^^ Mein Tipp... Lovefilm! Video on Demand für 6,99 Euro im Monat. 

Morgen Mädelsabend und heute noch Krank werden... 5/5


----------



## Magogan (10. Dezember 2012)

Okay, jetzt bekomme ich es zu Weihnachten geschenkt ^^


----------



## Davatar (10. Dezember 2012)

LOST ist sowas von geil    aber gefällt nicht jedem. Ist sone Serie die man entweder absolute hammermässig findet oder völlig mies.


----------



## Manowar (10. Dezember 2012)

Mir gefiel es auch, wobei das Ende mies war.
Aber am besten hat mir gefallen, dass ich an deren Strand gepinkelt hab.


----------



## Wynn (10. Dezember 2012)

Minatrix schrieb:


> ^^ Mein Tipp... Lovefilm! Video on Demand für 6,99 Euro im Monat.
> 
> Morgen Mädelsabend und heute noch Krank werden... 5/5



lovefilm ist der letzte dreck war 2 filme flatrate kunde bei denen und lief so ab

liste mit mehr als 10 titel erstellt
montag gingen die filme raus kamen meist erst mittwoch an habe sie am folgenden tag eingeworfen und freitag abend wurden sie erst als angekommen eingetragen

meine wunschliste mit hoher und niedriger priotät wurde ignoriert wo auch normale filme drauf waren nicht nur aktuelle filme dvds und blurays kamen meist total verschmutzt und mit kratzer an und deren video on demand da hat selbst ein 360p youtube video mehr qualität gehabt geschweige die auswahl von deren filmen

also waren deren "unbegrenz" disc gerade mal 8 dvds pro monat für 18 euro da ist meine videothek billiger 


@lost gutes angebot aber must die folgen am stück schauen sonst kommste nicht mehr hinterher


----------



## Magogan (10. Dezember 2012)

Wrynn schrieb:


> @lost gutes angebot aber must die folgen am stück schauen sonst kommste nicht mehr hinterher


Ja, geht ja nur ca. 3,75 Tage (90 Stunden) ^^ Da komme ich auch nicht mit, weil ich mittendrin einschlafe xD


----------



## EspCap (10. Dezember 2012)

Lost ist genial. Muss man gesehen haben. Ich hab damals deutlich mehr dafür ausgegeben.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (10. Dezember 2012)

Manowar schrieb:


> Mir gefiel es auch, wobei das Ende mies war.
> Aber am besten hat mir gefallen, dass ich an deren Strand gepinkelt hab.



Das Ende ist nicht mies, es ist einfach nur der reinste Horror. Wie man so eine Geschichte mit so einem Ende in den Sand setzen kann... ich verstehe es bis heute nicht.
Bis auf die letzte Staffel ist es aber auch meine Lieblingsserie


----------



## LarsW (11. Dezember 2012)

Manowar schrieb:


> "Bitte, nimm mich zurück"-Sex mitnehmen.



check. 4/5


----------



## Manowar (11. Dezember 2012)

War sie so schlecht?


----------



## LarsW (11. Dezember 2012)

Ganz im Gegenteil..aber das Gefühl dabei war beschissen.
War halt nicht richtig irgendwie.


----------



## Manowar (11. Dezember 2012)

Red dir doch sowas nicht ein


----------



## LarsW (11. Dezember 2012)

Manowar schrieb:


> Red dir doch sowas nicht ein



Ja..ach.Keine Ahnung.Jetzt ist erstmal Funkstille.Für mich kein Problem- mal gucken,ob Sie das schafft.


----------



## Magogan (11. Dezember 2012)

Wenn nicht, ich suche noch eine Freundin xD


----------



## LarsW (11. Dezember 2012)

Ich glaube Sie ist nicht masochistisch veranlagt.


----------



## Manowar (11. Dezember 2012)

Also war der Sex doch schlecht.. 

Aber tu uns doch den gefallen..
Du bist sie los und wir sind Mago los.


----------



## LarsW (11. Dezember 2012)

Manowar schrieb:


> Also war der Sex doch schlecht..
> 
> Aber tu uns doch den gefallen..
> Du bist sie los und wir sind Mago los.



War er nicht- glaube mir. 
Aber das mit Mago tue ich Ihr nicht an..das hätte keiner verdient.


----------



## Ogil (11. Dezember 2012)

Wahrscheinlich ist sie garkeine ausgebildete Erzieherin...


----------



## Magogan (11. Dezember 2012)

LarsW schrieb:


> War er nicht- glaube mir.
> Aber das mit Mago tue ich Ihr nicht an..das hätte keiner verdient.


Ich bin wenigstens nett im Gegensatz zu einigen anderen Menschen ...


----------



## Manowar (11. Dezember 2012)

Ich hab gestern Nacht einen umgestürzten Rollerfahrer ins Krankenhaus gebracht.
Your turn!


----------



## Magogan (11. Dezember 2012)

Ich fahre keine Rollerfahrer an, um sie dann ins Krankenhaus zu bringen, also kann ich nicht so etwas sagen ^^

Nein, Scherz ^^ Aber bei der Kälte Roller fahren?


----------



## LarsW (11. Dezember 2012)

Magogan schrieb:


> Ich bin wenigstens nett im Gegensatz zu einigen anderen Menschen ...



Zwei Dinge sind Männer nie: Nett und süß!
Merk´dir das,men jung!


----------



## Magogan (11. Dezember 2012)

Meinst du, Frauen stehen auf Arschlöcher? 

Oder wie soll ich das verstehen?


----------



## LarsW (11. Dezember 2012)

Magogan schrieb:


> Meinst du, Frauen stehen auf Arschlöcher?



Kann man so sagen..aber es kommt drauf an,was du damit bezwecken willst.
Aber wenn ein Mädel zu mir sagt:"Mensch..du bist ja´n netter!" dann gehe ich.Wortlos.


----------



## Magogan (11. Dezember 2012)

Das erklärt, warum du keine Freundin hast ^^


----------



## LarsW (11. Dezember 2012)

Magogan schrieb:


> Das erklärt, warum du keine Freundin hast ^^



..und weil ich Models date.Ups.


----------



## Magogan (11. Dezember 2012)

LarsW schrieb:


> ..und weil ich Models date.Ups.


Als Fotograf eine sehr bemerkenswerte Leistung ... *hust*

Aber du hast kein Model als Freundin - und außerdem: Was ist denn an Frauen schön, die halb Skelett, halb Mensch sind?


----------



## LarsW (11. Dezember 2012)

Magogan schrieb:


> Als Fotograf eine sehr bemerkenswerte Leistung ... *hust*
> 
> Aber du hast kein Model als Freundin - und außerdem: Was ist denn an Frauen schön, die halb Skelett, halb Mensch sind?



Ohje.. 
Der Durchschnitt hat keinerlei Vorstellung von dem Berufsbild eines Fotografen.Deshalb:

_Das Klischee: Fotografen&#8230;

&#8226; &#8230; schlafen bis 9 Uhr morgens.
&#8226; &#8230; laufen die ganze Zeit mit ihrer Kamera herum.
&#8226; &#8230; arbeiten nur kreativ.
&#8226; &#8230; reisen viel und lernen die Welt kennen.
&#8226; &#8230; haben immer das neueste Kameramodell.
&#8226; &#8230; sind immer von schönen Models umgeben.
&#8226; &#8230; können um 15 Uhr schon shoppen gehen, wenn alle anderen noch arbeiten müssen.
&#8226; &#8230; verdienen ein &#8220;Schweine-Geld&#8221;.
&#8226; &#8230; fahren einen Sportwagen.
&#8226; &#8230; sind eloquent, jung und dynamisch.
&#8226; &#8230; sind immer gut gelaunt.
&#8226; &#8230; sind auf jeder angesagten Party dabei.
&#8226; &#8230; kennen die Reichen und die Schönen.
&#8226; &#8230; haben meistens hässliche Profilfotos.
&#8226; &#8230; machen beim Fotografieren ein Auge zu.
&#8226; &#8230; sind exzentrisch.
&#8226; &#8230; sehen überall tolle Motive (und teilen das auch gerne allen anderen mit), auch wenn sie gerade nicht auf der Arbeit sind.
&#8226; &#8230; lassen sich in ihre Arbeit nicht reinreden, sind beratungsresistent.


Die Wirklichkeit: Fotografen&#8230;

&#8226; &#8230; schlafen bis 9 Uhr morgens, weil sie wegen eines dringenden Abgabetermins bis 3:22 Uhr nachts gearbeitet haben.
&#8226; &#8230; haben nur selten ihre Kamera dabei, denn wer berufsmäßig fotografiert, wird sich in seiner wenigen Freizeit hüten, da auch noch zu fotografieren.
&#8226; &#8230; arbeiten zeitweise gezwungen-kreativ (je nach Auftrag), doch die meiste Zeit wird mit absolut unkreativen Dingen verbracht wie Angebotserstellung und Auftragskalkulation, Rechnungs- und Mahnwesen, Steuern, Werbung verschicken, Archivieren der Fotos, Netzwerke einrichten, Studio aufräumen, Fotos bearbeiten, archivierte Fotos für Kunden raussuchen, weil die ihre verbusselt haben, Praktikanten anlernen, Bildretusche (Ausflecken, Pickel wegstempeln), etc.
&#8226; &#8230; hetzen von einem Termin zum nächsten und lernen nur die Flughäfen und die Hotels am Set kennen.
&#8226; &#8230; haben oft das alte Kameramodell noch nicht abbezahlt, wenn bereits das neueste angeschafft wird.
&#8226; &#8230; sind wirklich immer von schönen Models umgeben. 
&#8226; &#8230; müssen um 15 Uhr shoppen gehen, weil noch dringend benötigte Requisiten für den Job um 18 Uhr fehlen.
&#8226; &#8230; gehen regelmäßig an ihre Ersparnisse.
&#8226; &#8230; fahren keinen Sportwagen, sondern einen Sports Tourer (so heißt neuerdings der Kombi bei Opel)
&#8226; &#8230; sind anfangs eloquent, jung und dynamisch. Leider werden auch sie irgendwann älter&#8230;
&#8226; &#8230; sind nur dann gut gelaunt, wenn ausnahmsweise mal alle Kunden pünktlich zahlen. Das kommt aber nie vor.
&#8226; &#8230; haben kaum Zeit, auf Partys zu gehen.
&#8226; &#8230; kennen die Reichen und die Schönen und sind froh, wenn sie zwischendurch mal mit normalen Menschen zu tun haben.
&#8226; &#8230; lassen sich selbst nur ungern fotografieren.
&#8226; &#8230; stellen die Welt nur ein-dimensional dar.
&#8226; &#8230; sind (!) exzentrisch!
&#8226; &#8230; sehen die Welt mit anderen Augen.
&#8226; &#8230; lassen sich von anderen nur ungern in ihre Arbeit reinreden, wenn sie von der künstlerischen Notwendigkeit überzeugt sind, die Arbeit so zu erledigen, wie sie es gerade tun._

Aber grundlegend: Ich habe keine Freundin.Ich könnte,will aber nicht..


----------



## Konov (11. Dezember 2012)

Eine meiner Fahrradketten fängt an zu rosten, DAMNIT  1/5


----------



## Wynn (11. Dezember 2012)

was für ne fotografien machste den genau ?


----------



## LarsW (11. Dezember 2012)

Konov schrieb:


> Eine meiner Fahrradketten fängt an zu rosten, DAMNIT  1/5



Mit´m Kettenöffner aufmachen,rausnehmen,in Cola einlegen,einbauen,Kettenfett dran (KEIN WD-40!) und sich erfreuen.



Wrynn schrieb:


> was für ne fotografien machste den genau ?



Ist sehr unterschiedlich.(Innen)Architektur.Persönlichkeiten.Portrait.Viele dokumentarische Sachen.Eventfotos usw.


----------



## Konov (11. Dezember 2012)

LarsW schrieb:


> Mit´m Kettenöffner aufmachen,rausnehmen,in Cola einlegen,einbauen,Kettenfett dran (KEIN WD-40!) und sich erfreuen.



IN COLA EINLEGEN? 

Hab sie heute morgen eingefettet, das hat schon was gebracht. Da die dinger aber nicht so teuer sind, werd ich warten bis sie durchgenudelt ist (hat aber noch genug Zug drauf) und dann einfach ne neue holen.
Hab das Bike ja hier um die Ecke gekauft, der kann mir da schön ne neue reinzimmern. Evtl. sogar für Lau ^^


----------



## Noxiel (11. Dezember 2012)

Rund 25% Preiserhöhung bei Null Verbesserung am Service oder der gebotenen Leistung? 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LarsW (11. Dezember 2012)

Konov schrieb:


> IN COLA EINLEGEN?



Yes! 
Aber so lange noch Zug drauf ist- gib´ihr.Gerade nach´m Winter ist´s oft sinnvoll,sich ´ne neue anzuschaffen. 



Noxiel schrieb:


> Rund 25% Preiserhöhung bei Null Verbesserung am Service oder der gebotenen Leistung?



Deutsche Bahn?


----------



## Ogil (11. Dezember 2012)

STEP 2: Profit!

Mein Mobilfunk-Anbieter (Vodafone) hat auch ganz frech fuer alle laufenden Vertraege die Minutenpreise erhoeht. Allerdings stoert mich das nur wenig weil ich so viele Minuten inklusive habe, dass ich die ohnehin nie aufbrauche.


----------



## Wynn (11. Dezember 2012)

LarsW schrieb:


> Mit´m Kettenöffner aufmachen,rausnehmen,in Cola einlegen,einbauen,Kettenfett dran (KEIN WD-40!) und sich erfreuen.
> 
> 
> 
> Ist sehr unterschiedlich.(Innen)Architektur.Persönlichkeiten.Portrait.Viele dokumentarische Sachen.Eventfotos usw.



axxo die normalen also ^^

ich frag mich ob die fotografen für die porno cover und vorschaubilder nicht irgendwann abstumpfen und an impotenz leiden - kennst da kollegen ?


----------



## Noxiel (11. Dezember 2012)

@LarsW

Nein, ebase.


----------



## Konov (11. Dezember 2012)

Wrynn schrieb:


> axxo die normalen also ^^
> 
> ich frag mich ob die fotografen für die porno cover und vorschaubilder nicht irgendwann abstumpfen und an impotenz leiden - kennst da kollegen ?



Naja der Fotograf holt sich ja nicht jedes mal einen runter wenn er ein Playboy Cover macht


----------



## Wynn (11. Dezember 2012)

ich habe habe nur von abstumpfung geredet konov ^^

aber interessant wo die gedanken von manchen leuten wieder hingehen ^^


----------



## Konov (11. Dezember 2012)

Wrynn schrieb:


> ich habe habe nur von abstumpfung geredet konov ^^
> 
> aber interessant wo die gedanken von manchen leuten wieder hingehen ^^



Ja aber was für eine Abstumpfung meinst du?
Die, dass man jeden Tag Titten sieht weil man sie fotografiert? Glaube nicht dass man da von Abstumpfung reden kann.

Wie gesagt, wenn man sich jeden Tag einen runterholen würde als Fotograf - dann vielleicht, aber so?


----------



## LarsW (11. Dezember 2012)

Gibt da so´n amerikanischen Fotografen (Name ist mir gerade entfallen)..hässlich wie die Nacht,vögelt aber alles was er vor die Flinte (oder dem Objektiv) bekommt. 
Der macht aber glaube ich weder Playboy Shootings (Unglaublich aufwendig,und richtig,richtig teuer.) noch Pornocover.


----------



## Manowar (11. Dezember 2012)

"Ich bin auf der Suche nach neuen Models" blablabla
Kennt doch jeder schon


----------



## LarsW (11. Dezember 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



D


----------



## Manowar (11. Dezember 2012)

Mich regts aber so langsam auf, dass ich aufgrund des Gespräches hier, jagen gehen will..


----------



## iShock (11. Dezember 2012)

das ich nachdem ich mich an der unibibliothek angemeldet hab es geschafft habe den ausweis zu verlieren obwohl ich ihn die ganze zeit net aus dem Rucksack genommen habe >_<....

und ja ich hab den ganzen Rucksack schon durchsucht 5/5...


----------



## Manowar (12. Dezember 2012)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bbVgjdqpTN8[/youtube]

Er hier und seine Leute.
Das ist nen kleiner Zwerg von 1,65, bekommt von jedem, mit dem er sich anlegt, eins auf die Mütze. Deswegen..
..schlägt er Frauen, nimmt Drogen, hat 37 (!!) Vorstrafen und wird nicht abgeschoben oder eingesperrt.

Deutschland <3


----------



## Ogil (12. Dezember 2012)

Das erinnert mich an so nen Typen aus der Stadt aus der ich urspruenglich komme. Vor Jahren bin ich mit meinem Bruder da zu nem Konzert gewesen und da war auch ein Stadt-bekannter Giftzwerg (Marke Milchreisnazi) der sich gern mit Leuten anlegte. Wir haben auch ordentlich was getrunken und mein Bruder hat irgend einen Scheiss gemacht, der Giftzwerg fuehlt sich provoziert - und mein Bruder weist alle Schuld von sich und zeigt auf mich. Worauf der Typ mich anlabert und ich erstmal 0 Plan habe was Sache ist. Planlos wende ich mich also dem Typen zu und steh erstmal vom Barhocker auf - und er ebenso. Worauf er feststellte, dass er mir ungefaehr bis zur Brust ging - und nur ein "Das machste aber nich nochmal, ok?" rausstammelte und wegging. War sehr lustig - zumal ich nun wirklich eher harmlos wirke...


----------



## Xidish (12. Dezember 2012)

Und dennoch scheint er zumindest im Video 1 fast nur Zustimmung zu bekommen.
Ob er teilweise das sagt, was viele scheinbar genauso sehen? ...


----------



## LarsW (12. Dezember 2012)

Pseudokaffee´s 4/5


----------



## Davatar (12. Dezember 2012)

Konov schrieb:


> IN COLA EINLEGEN?


Macht man tatsächlich so, habsch auch schon gemacht 

BTT: Release Ende nächste Woche, aber trotzdem noch kurz neue Anforderungen reinschrieben, die bis dann gemacht sein müssen. Dabei ists ja bereits ein Wunder, dass wir bisher den Zeitplan einhalten konnten, der 2 monate zu niedrig budgetiert war...gut die paar Nächte in denen ich durcharbeiten durfte erwähne ich jetzt nicht noch extra...


----------



## EspCap (13. Dezember 2012)

DHL-Bote hat meine Feynman-Lectures heute morgen einfach neben der Haustür in den Schnee geschmissen und behauptet, er hätte es abgegeben. Einband ist vollkommen aufgerissen. 3-6 Wochen Lieferzeit bei Amazon, kommt also nicht mehr zu Weihnachten. 

Und: Dass man mit einem BMI von 21 anscheinend schon XXL kaufen muss bei Nike O_o


----------



## Davatar (14. Dezember 2012)

Freitags um 16:10 Uhr erfahren, dass ich das Wochenende durcharbeiten muss: 457547567674567/5


----------



## Alux (14. Dezember 2012)

muss ich auch


----------



## Xidish (14. Dezember 2012)

Die Deutsche Bahn

Wegen Wetter werden die Geschwindigkeiten stark gedrosselt( schon alleine dadurch ca 30min.+ Verspätungen).
Neuer Fahrplan zieht Preiserhöhung mit sich.

Sie sollten sich lieber mal endlich wieder anstrengen, pünktlich zu sein.
Aber nun ... Stuttgart21 muß ja irgendwie finanziert werden - hat die Bahn doch erst gesetern wieder gesagt:
<Stuttgart21 wird fertiggestellt, egal, was es koste.>

Bin gerade nur noch am überlegen, fahr ich Montag mit dem Niedersachsenticket oder doch lieber per ICE nach Hamburg.


----------



## Alux (16. Dezember 2012)

Grad mal den Wikipedia Eintrag über unser Heer durchgeschaut, enttäuschend.

Nirgendwo wird erwähnt, dass wir die weltweit beste Alpinausbildung haben für die Soldaten aus der ganzen Welt zu uns kommen....


----------



## tonygt (16. Dezember 2012)

Alux schrieb:


> Grad mal den Wikipedia Eintrag über unser Heer durchgeschaut, enttäuschend.
> 
> Nirgendwo wird erwähnt, dass wir die weltweit beste Alpinausbildung haben für die Soldaten aus der ganzen Welt zu uns kommen....



Ja und das intressiert genau wen ? 
Abgesehen davon kann man Wiki ändern wenns dich stört schreibs halt rein.


----------



## Alux (16. Dezember 2012)

Nee ich müh mich grad schon genug mit mein Spezialgebiet ab, außerdem gehts einfach nur ums Prinzip xD


----------



## Konov (16. Dezember 2012)

Alux schrieb:


> Nee ich müh mich grad schon genug mit mein Spezialgebiet ab, außerdem gehts einfach nur ums Prinzip xD



buffed steht auch nicht drin, mach dochn Artikel ^^


----------



## EspCap (16. Dezember 2012)

Verdammte Koffeinsucht. Und keinen Kaffee da. Doppelter Schwarztee it is. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Davatar (16. Dezember 2012)

Designfehler: 3/5


----------



## Hordlerkiller (17. Dezember 2012)

Das bei meinen Cabrio Marke Peugeot ne Dichtung zwischen A-Säule und Stoffdach so langsam in die Brüche geht.Neu Kostet die 480,32€ ohne Montage.-.- Wenn die Reist Na ja muss ein neues auto rann das ist gemein -.-/5
Warum die so viel kostet,Keine Ahnung ist wohl aus gold oder was ..2 Jahre gekämpft für nix.30 tkm auf die Uhr geprügelt,freunde kutschiert,im sommer dach aufmachen für cooles Feeling und dann das.
Keine Ahnung  welches auto mein auto ersetzen kann.Das Leben ist nicht faire.


----------



## Wolfmania (17. Dezember 2012)

Arbeit ohne Ende - Weihnachten kommt ja auch IMMER so überraschend....100/5


----------



## xynlovesit (17. Dezember 2012)

Morgens am Computer gesessen und alles funktioniert, E-mails gecheckt, Nachrichten gelesen ect.


Dann bevor ich kurz los musste, habe ich noch ein Update aufgespielt und bin losgefahren. Dann waehrend der Schule merke ich, ich kann nicht auf mein Mac zugreifen, VPN Verbindugn geht nicht, ich sehe auch das mein Backup fehlgeschlagen ist und mein Video was hochladen sollte, auch gestoppt hat.

Ich koennte gerade heimfahren und mit Anlauf da mal reintreten. 


Sowas bringt mich auf die Palme 1000/5


----------



## BloodyEyeX (18. Dezember 2012)

Ich hab grade Farcry 3 durchgespielt.

Haha nein nicht wirklich.

Kurz vor Beginn der letzten "Mission" schmiert mein Rechner ab.

RAAAAAAAAAAGGGGGGGGGGEEEEEEEEE.

Jetzt muss ich die zwei "Missionen" davor nochmal erfüllen.

5/5


----------



## Manowar (18. Dezember 2012)

Hordlerkiller schrieb:


> Das bei meinen Cabrio Marke Peugeot ne Dichtung zwischen A-Säule und Stoffdach so langsam in die Brüche geht.Neu Kostet die 480,32€ ohne Montage.-.- Wenn die Reist Na ja muss ein neues auto rann das ist gemein -.-/5
> Warum die so viel kostet,Keine Ahnung ist wohl aus gold oder was ..2 Jahre gekämpft für nix.30 tkm auf die Uhr geprügelt,freunde kutschiert,im sommer dach aufmachen für cooles Feeling und dann das.
> Keine Ahnung  welches auto mein auto ersetzen kann.Das Leben ist nicht faire.



Wegen den Kosten, ein neues Auto?
Wenn du vor sowas zurückschreckst, kannst du kein Auto dieser Welt fahren O_o


----------



## Magogan (18. Dezember 2012)

Dauernd diese verdammte Ebay-Werbung auf YouTube, als gäbe es keine andere Werbung in dieser Welt ... Und überspringen kann man die auch nicht ...


----------



## BloodyEyeX (18. Dezember 2012)

adblocker?

Hab den Adblocker nur auf Google Chrome laufen. 

So kann ich, wenn ich die Werbung sehen will (Werbeeinnahmen für Esports) immer noch Opera nutzen.


----------



## H2OTest (18. Dezember 2012)

BloodyEyeX schrieb:


> adblocker?
> 
> Hab den Adblocker nur auf Google Chrome laufen.
> 
> So kann ich, wenn ich die Werbung sehen will (Werbeeinnahmen für Esports) immer noch Opera nutzen.



ich habe adblocker generell an - wenn es dezent an der seite ist die werbung, okay - ist sie aber nicht, darum adblocker


----------



## Konov (18. Dezember 2012)

H2OTest schrieb:


> ich habe adblocker generell an - wenn es dezent an der seite ist die werbung, okay - ist sie aber nicht, darum adblocker



Jo, ich hab den adblocker auch immer an. 
Neulich erst wieder bei ner Freundin durch Zufall gesehen wieviele Videos Werbung haben... bei mir ist nie irgendwo Werbung, keine Banner, keine Videos, gar nix


----------



## Magogan (18. Dezember 2012)

Ich habe keinen AdBlocker ^^


----------



## BloodyEyeX (18. Dezember 2012)

Ich mache das meiste über Opera, dort ohne adblocker.

Wenn mir Seiten zu sehr auf den Keks gehen benutz ich Chrome mit adblocker.

Es ist ja nicht so das ich generell die Werbung boykottieren will, nur manchmal wird echt übertrieben.

Gmx teilweise die Hälfte der Seite mit sehr anstößiger Werbung. 



Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Buffed und GameOne immer diese Popup Werbung, wo man bei Mouseover die Werbung vergrößert.



Spoiler



DAS IST ZIEMLICH SCHEIßE MIT 2 MONITOREN, SCHONMAL DRÜBER NACHGEDACHT?!?!



Okay bei buffed kann ich das nicht beurteilen da ich auch so keine Werbung bekomme wenn ich eingeloggt bin. Premium Huehuehue.


----------



## Magogan (18. Dezember 2012)

Was mich nervt, sind diese Werbungen, wo man mit der Maus drüber kommt beim Scrollen und die dann natürlich irgendein beklopptes Video abspielen -.-


----------



## BloodyEyeX (18. Dezember 2012)

Ohja, das kann man noch topen. Die Werbungen die von alleine ein Video abspielen und man nicht rausfindet in welchem Tab dieses Video grade läuft.


----------



## Magogan (18. Dezember 2012)

BloodyEyeX schrieb:


> Ohja, das kann man noch topen. Die Werbungen die von alleine ein Video abspielen und man nicht rausfindet in welchem Tab dieses Video grade läuft.


Das kenn ich auch ... Aber in letzter Zeit nicht mehr so oft ^^


----------



## Königmarcus (18. Dezember 2012)

Fake-Käufer auf Amazon... -.-*

Wie will man da kurz vor Weihnachten was verkaufen ?? -.-

10/5


----------



## Magogan (18. Dezember 2012)

Königmarcus schrieb:


> Fake-Käufer auf Amazon... -.-*
> 
> Wie will man da kurz vor Weihnachten was verkaufen ?? -.-
> 
> 10/5


Was sollen denn bitte Fake-Käufer sein?


----------



## Königmarcus (18. Dezember 2012)

Magogan schrieb:


> Was sollen denn bitte Fake-Käufer sein?




Leute die deine Sachen auf Amazon kaufen, aber keine Kaufoption angegeben haben. Somit wird deine Ware aus dem "Katalog" rausgenommen aber du kannst ewig warten, weil er es niemals kaufen wird (da keine Kaufoption)... Richtig nervig.. Schon das 2x mal innerhalb einer Woche... :/


----------



## Magogan (18. Dezember 2012)

Königmarcus schrieb:


> Leute die deine Sachen auf Amazon kaufen, aber keine Kaufoption angegeben haben. Somit wird deine Ware aus dem "Katalog" rausgenommen aber du kannst ewig warten, weil er es niemals kaufen wird (da keine Kaufoption)... Richtig nervig.. Schon das 2x mal innerhalb einer Woche... :/


Kaufoption? Meinst du Bezahlart? Also Kreditkarte oder ELV oder so?


----------



## Königmarcus (18. Dezember 2012)

Magogan schrieb:


> Kaufoption? Meinst du Bezahlart? Also Kreditkarte oder ELV oder so?



Ja, richtig. Solange das nicht angegeben ist kriege ich kein Geld... und nach n paar Tagen wirds dann immer storniert.


----------



## Fritzche (19. Dezember 2012)

Königmarcus schrieb:


> Leute die deine Sachen auf Amazon kaufen, aber keine Kaufoption angegeben haben. Somit wird deine Ware aus dem "Katalog" rausgenommen aber du kannst ewig warten, weil er es niemals kaufen wird (da keine Kaufoption)... Richtig nervig.. Schon das 2x mal innerhalb einer Woche... :/



WIe geht den sowas?  MUSS man da nicht eigentlich immer eine Angeben ??? Ich frag nur mal aus Neugierde....


Was mich heute Aufregt:

Muss noch einkaufen 4/5

Hier im Internat haben wir Fenster von Anno 1871 (Release November 2013 xD ) sprich es zieht und ist kalt.... 5/5

Kumpel im Internat zeiht auf meine etage doch ich muss zwei Hochziehen 80.500.000/5 -.-


----------



## orkman (19. Dezember 2012)

hab die farcry3 insane edition brav teuer gekauft und jetzt ist das laufwerk meines gamer pc's was die disk net frisst und mir immer nen fehlercode gibt ... spiel auf steam oder so aktivieren geht auch net ums da runterzuladen (anderer code als wenn mans von steam selbst kauft .... fuuuuuuu)... einziger hoffnungsschimmer ... komplette disk auf den pc kopieren und von da aus starten -.-

EDITH meint: ICH HOHLE NUSS HAB VERGESSEN DASS MAN ZUM KOPIEREN DER DATEI JA AUCH DIE data6 lesen koennen muss ... jmd ne idee wie ich die kacke nun dennoch geinst krieg ?


----------



## Konov (19. Dezember 2012)

*"Sie sind ein unvorstellbar dummer Mann" *





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=n9z1wfgNf9E

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



roflcopter, scheiß Waffenlobby!


over 9000/5


----------



## masopp (19. Dezember 2012)

hi mal eine frage hoffe einer kann mir helfen es geht um swtor  wenn ich mit mein ersten account rein will kein Problem aber sobald ich mein zweiten account rein will geht das nicht  der schließt erst den ersten account und dann erst den zweiten zum spielen würde genr mit beiden accounts rein gehen um meine zweit account  zu ziehen


wäre ett wenn einer hilfen könnte


----------



## Legendary (19. Dezember 2012)

Konov schrieb:


> *"Sie sind ein unvorstellbar dummer Mann" *
> 
> roflcopter, scheiß Waffenlobby!
> 
> ...


trolol, der Amerikaner hat epische Argumente.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Aber wunderts dich noch? Traurige Gesellschaft...


----------



## EspCap (19. Dezember 2012)

Legendary schrieb:


> trolol, der Amerikaner hat epische Argumente.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## orkman (19. Dezember 2012)

masopp schrieb:


> hi mal eine frage hoffe einer kann mir helfen es geht um swtor wenn ich mit mein ersten account rein will kein Problem aber sobald ich mein zweiten account rein will geht das nicht der schließt erst den ersten account und dann erst den zweiten zum spielen würde genr mit beiden accounts rein gehen um meine zweit account zu ziehen
> 
> 
> wäre ett wenn einer hilfen könnte



geht glaub ich gar net ... musst 2 pc's haben ... wollt ich damals bei wow so machen und da passierte das gleiche ... musste dann pc und laptop benutzten und hab mich mit dem account eines freundes durchgezogen


----------



## Reflox (19. Dezember 2012)

Legendary schrieb:


> Aber wunderts dich noch? Traurige Gesellschaft...



Du findest Amerikaner schlimm? Die schlimmsten sind die Japaner und Australier! Fange nie eine Diskussion mit denen an


----------



## Fritzche (19. Dezember 2012)

Kommt neu dazu :


Dieses ständige " DayZ WAR ABER VOR WarZ DA buuuuhuuu alles scheiße....WarZ is Pay2Win wääähähähähäh gehampel 1.000.000.000.000.000.000./5


Ehrlich ich habe DayZ nie gespielt weil ich mir dieses Drecks Arma nicht dafür nochmal holen werde ( vielleicht probier ich das Standalone mal aus) und habe mir Videos auf Youtube reingezogen und ich muss sagen Day hat mich überhaupt nicht angesprochen...kein bisschen...nix..nada. WarZ war und ist da schon eher mein Fall

Welche Deppen sind auf die idee gekommen nur weil der seinen Mod da rausposaunt und dann zufälligerweise Hammerpoint WarZ erstmals zeigt die das kopiert haben ? Woher sollten die den davon wissen bis es die große RUnde machte ? Und wie sollen die innerhalb, vielleicht nicht einmal eines Jahres dann sowas aus dem Boden stampfen ?


Metacritic ist ja das beste. Hat da ne Wertung von 1.5 weil gleich sofort die ganzen DayZ Fanboys und auch wieder diese "Geil die haten da mach ich mit aber hab keinen Plan" typen angerannt kamen und natürlich die sicherlich noch geringe Masse an WarZ spielern dadurch total unterging.

In einer Forumsumfrage von WarZ schneidet das Spiel mit einem guten Mittelmaß ab und das noch nicht alles drin ist is klar bei ner BETA !!!

Zugegeben die Taktik es jetzt schon bei Steam anzubieten versteh ich nicht ganz und sicherlich muss Hammerpoint auch noch einige Dinge ändern aber trotzdem geht mir dieses Gehate auf den Geist...

Wer es nicht spielen will spielt es net und bleibt bei DayBug äääh DayZ...

Grunz -.-'


----------



## Ogil (19. Dezember 2012)

Das Problem ist doch, dass auf Steam nirgends steht, dass es sich um eine Beta handelt - und man somit davon ausgehen koennen sollte, dass es sich um ein fertiges Spiel handelt. Ausserdem wurden Features angepriesen die es (noch) garnicht gibt - was man nach der ersten Aufregung geaendert hat. Nett ist auch, dass die "Screenshots" wohl nicht wirklich Screenshots sind, sondern entweder aus einer noch nicht spielbaren Version stammen oder nachtraeglich bearbeitet wurden. Alles Dinge, mit denen man sich unter Spielern keine Freunde macht...


----------



## Fritzche (19. Dezember 2012)

Ogil schrieb:


> Das Problem ist doch, dass auf Steam nirgends steht, dass es sich um eine Beta handelt - und man somit davon ausgehen koennen sollte, dass es sich um ein fertiges Spiel handelt. Ausserdem wurden Features angepriesen die es (noch) garnicht gibt - was man nach der ersten Aufregung geaendert hat. Nett ist auch, dass die "Screenshots" wohl nicht wirklich Screenshots sind, sondern entweder aus einer noch nicht spielbaren Version stammen oder nachtraeglich bearbeitet wurden. Alles Dinge, mit denen man sich unter Spielern keine Freunde macht...




hmm bisher hab ich keinen Screenshot gesehen der nicht etwas gezeigt hat das ich nicht auch gesehen hatte....

bei meinem Bruder der einen starken Rechner hat sah das Spiel aus wie auf den Screens...konnte da beim besten Willen keinen Unterschied feststellen


----------



## Fakebook (19. Dezember 2012)

orkman schrieb:


> geht glaub ich gar net ... musst 2 pc's haben ... wollt ich damals bei wow so machen und da passierte das gleiche ...



Doch geht. Jedenfalls bei WoW. Hab teilweise mit drei Accs gespielt. Einfach zweimal (dreimal) WoW starten und gut war´s.
Und völlig egal, ob nur Account 1 und 2 auf battlenet-Acc A oder auch noch Account 3 auf battlenet-Acc B.

Zumindest ging es noch bis Sommer diesen Jahres als ich für 2 1/2 Stunden MOP angetestet habe.

@masopp, lies mal da ein wenig rum. Scheint nicht ganz so einfach zu sein, wie bei WoW, aber möglich.
SWTOR - zwei Accounts


----------



## Knallfix (19. Dezember 2012)

Heute hätte der letzte Arbeitstag in diesem Jahr sein sollen.
Hätte ... 1000/5


----------



## shadow24 (20. Dezember 2012)

mist, hätte mit 2 tage urlaub nehmen fast zwei wochen frei gehabt und dann geht die welt unter...son scheiss.das kann auch nur mir passieren


----------



## heinzelmännchen (20. Dezember 2012)

Hab grad nen ARAM in LOL gespielt mit paar Kollegen und wir haben die Teams mit randoms aufgefüllt.

Bei mir im Team war nen Shen, der irgendwann angefangen hat, rumzuflamen ich sei gestört weil ich meine ulti als Garen nicht richtig time und ob ich aus der Anstalt entflohen wäre.

Sachdienliche Kritik nehme ich mir gerne an, aber das so zu verpacken ist unter aller Sau. Naja, hab ihn erstmal reportet und werde glaub ich auch noch mal ne Mail an den Support schreiben.


Gehässige, grundlos flamende Menschen 5/5 	gut dass es die Ignorieren-Liste gibt


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (21. Dezember 2012)

Das ist in LoL doch wirklich an der Tagesordnung.
Traurig aber wahr.


----------



## Legendary (21. Dezember 2012)

heinzelmännchen schrieb:


> Hab grad nen ARAM in LOL gespielt mit paar Kollegen und wir haben die Teams mit randoms aufgefüllt.
> 
> Bei mir im Team war nen Shen, der irgendwann angefangen hat, rumzuflamen ich sei gestört weil ich meine ulti als Garen nicht richtig time und ob ich aus der Anstalt entflohen wäre.



Ich spiele ja wirklich seit gut 20 Jahren Videospiele aber was zum Henker laberst du da? aram shen ulti...ching chang chong.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (21. Dezember 2012)

Legendary schrieb:


> Ich spiele ja wirklich seit gut 20 Jahren Videospiele aber was zum Henker laberst du da? aram shen ulti...ching chang chong.



Er muss auf der Mid ganken, damit er später seinen ulti maxen kann und den carry im early,mid und late game shacklen kann. ansonsten sind die supporter useless und die Creeps ownen die bottom und top lane. penis.

u know ?


----------



## orkman (21. Dezember 2012)

Fakebook schrieb:


> Doch geht. Jedenfalls bei WoW. Hab teilweise mit drei Accs gespielt. Einfach zweimal (dreimal) WoW starten und gut war´s.
> Und völlig egal, ob nur Account 1 und 2 auf battlenet-Acc A oder auch noch Account 3 auf battlenet-Acc B.
> 
> Zumindest ging es noch bis Sommer diesen Jahres als ich für 2 1/2 Stunden MOP angetestet habe.



hmm ich habs vor 5 jahren oder so gemacht ... da ging der eine account zu wenn ich nen neuen oeffnen wollte .. musste dann wie gesagt laptop und pc gleichzeitig benutzten , so als wenn der client nur 1 mal pro pc funktionieren koennte ... haben se dann wohl in der zeit gefixed



Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> die supporter useless


das regt mich auf ... ich bin main supp und ich entscheide oft als supp ob der tf ein win oder ein lose wird ... als bc falsch grabben , im richtigen moment den richtigen schuetzen oder healen ... immer die wards stehen haben .... das ist teils schwieriger als dumm zu last hitten und einfach nur dmg auf die leute zu machen


Legendary schrieb:


> Ich spiele ja wirklich seit gut 20 Jahren Videospiele aber was zum Henker laberst du da? aram shen ulti...ching chang chong.



haha , dann gehste nicht mehr mit der zeit ... die reden ueber LOL , league of legends ... ein moba spiel was sehr sehr beliebt ist und sehr viele leute zocken ... mehr als wow , soviel dazu
aram = all random all mid 
shen ist ein champion (wie bei dota)
ulti = r taste , fertigkeit die nuetzlicher ist als die andern 3 fertigkeiten

ich rate dir nur es mal anzutesten da es f2p is
aber die leute dort werden immer bescheuerter , weshalb ich immer weniger spiele ... und riot , die firma die das spiel entwickelt hat etc, tut nichts dagegen und ist fuer mich nur noch eine troll firma


----------



## BloodyEyeX (21. Dezember 2012)

Danke Konov für den Waffenlobbybeitrag = ) Sehr geil.


----------



## Legendary (21. Dezember 2012)

orkman schrieb:


> haha , dann gehste nicht mehr mit der zeit ... die reden ueber LOL , league of legends ... ein moba spiel was sehr sehr beliebt ist und sehr viele leute zocken ... mehr als wow , soviel dazu
> aram = all random all mid
> shen ist ein champion (wie bei dota)
> ulti = r taste , fertigkeit die nuetzlicher ist als die andern 3 fertigkeiten
> ...



Ich weiß was LoL ist und nein danke, ich spiele kein Spiel bei dem ich mich als Hurensohn beschimpfen lassen muss.


----------



## Ogil (21. Dezember 2012)

Passend dazu gab es ja heute eine grosse Pressekonferenz der NRA - mit der Kernaussage, dass Schulen doch mit bewaffneten Polizisten/Sicherheitskraeften ausgestattet werden sollten damit sowas nicht mehr passiert.


----------



## BloodyEyeX (21. Dezember 2012)

> aber die leute dort werden immer bescheuerter , weshalb ich immer weniger spiele ... und riot , die firma die das spiel entwickelt hat etc, tut nichts dagegen und ist fuer mich nur noch eine troll firma


Okay, das seh ich jetzt nich so.   

Aber gut. Jedem das seine.



> Passend dazu gab es ja heute eine grosse Pressekonferenz der NRA - mit der Kernaussage, dass Schulen doch mit bewaffneten Polizisten/Sicherheitskraeften ausgestattet werden sollten damit sowas nicht mehr passiert.



Überall diese scheiß Lobbys mit ihrem beschissenen Ideen und dem Geld die Politiker zu schmieren damit diese auch noch umgesetzt werden.


----------



## Reflox (21. Dezember 2012)

Legendary schrieb:


> Ich weiß was LoL ist und nein danke, ich spiele kein Spiel bei dem ich mich als Hurensohn beschimpfen lassen muss.



Dann bist du nicht AKK! genug. Echte 257ers nennen sich selbst HRNSHNs!

Zuviele Erdnüsse gegessen. Ganz böses Bauchaua ;_; 3/5


----------



## Sh1k4ri (21. Dezember 2012)

Wieso zum Teufel ist mein Beitrag auf einmal weg ? Und Magos auch ?

Das regt mich grad auf...10/5


----------



## Reflox (21. Dezember 2012)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Wieso zum Teufel ist mein Beitrag auf einmal weg ? Und Magos auch ?
> 
> Das regt mich grad auf...10/5



Magic


----------



## Fritzche (22. Dezember 2012)

Da ich ja neues Zimmer beziehen muss musste das alte natürlich heut ausgeräumt werden usw. und habs gestern sauber gemacht.....Betreuer kam nachschauen alles okay und heute ist nur noch die eine Alte da die sowieso alle 5 Minuten ne andere Laune hat und fängt an mich kurz vorm abfahrn anzupissen weil etwas Erde von den Blumen auf dem Tisch liegt, nen paar Kekskrümmel sind noch im Regal blablu....ja wollte ich das Zimmer räumen ??? Und dann heult sie mich noch voll das sie ja eigentlich 16 uhr feierabend hat (2 minuten nach wars) und ob ich ihr die Überstunden den bezahlen könnt???


Kriegt nach dem Urlaub 2 Euro auf die Patschehändchen dann sind die Überstunden vergolten....


Definitv 5/5


-.-


----------



## Aun (22. Dezember 2012)

dann lass dich nicht aufs internat schicken du uberschüler


----------



## Magogan (22. Dezember 2012)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Wieso zum Teufel ist mein Beitrag auf einmal weg ? Und Magos auch ?
> 
> Das regt mich grad auf...10/5


Keine Ahnung.


----------



## Konov (22. Dezember 2012)

BloodyEyeX schrieb:


> Danke Konov für den Waffenlobbybeitrag = ) Sehr geil.





(regt mich übrigens immer noch auf)

Neuester Clou: Schusssichere Westen für Schüler...

Warum nicht jedem ne günstige AK47 auf den Rücken schnallen - kurbelt die Industrie im Osten an und jeder kann sich mit 600 Schuss die Minute auf 1,5km Entfernung effektiv verteidigen.
beispiel: Der Streit ums Pausenbrot... Eine Salve über den Schulhof und jeder bleibt künftig bei seiner Stulle


----------



## H2OTest (22. Dezember 2012)

Konov schrieb:


> (regt mich übrigens immer noch auf)
> 
> Neuester Clou: Schusssichere Westen für Schüler...
> 
> ...



naja wir wollen nicht übertreiben ... die effektive reichweite einer ak hört bei 500m auf ...


----------



## Reflox (22. Dezember 2012)

Vorallem wäre die AA12 viel besser. Die hat so einen kleinen Rückstoss, die können auch die Streber halten.

Ich muss heute noch mit nem Kumpel in die Stadt. Problem: Diese ist vollgestopft von Leuten, die alles noch zusammenkaufen müssen. Man hat den Sonntagsverkauf nicht ohne Grund eingeführt, meine lieben Leute! 5/5


----------



## EspCap (22. Dezember 2012)

vinos.de

Am 14.12 Wein (u.a. für Weihnachten) bestellt, heute noch nicht mal versandt. Auf Emails antworten dauert 5 Tage, wenn man anruft bekommt man nur gesagt dass sie es an die Versandabteilung weitergeben und die mich dann zurückrufen würden. Jetzt muss ich zum Metro und da nochmal Wein kaufen... 

Edit: Und jetzt gerade das hier gesehen. Bis Sylvester ist das Zeug besser da, sonst werd ich richtig sauer.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Y S L (22. Dezember 2012)

hahaha wein aus dem metro


----------



## Legendary (22. Dezember 2012)

Y schrieb:


> hahaha wein



fix´d.


----------



## Konov (22. Dezember 2012)

Arbeit heute war derb kacke 2/5


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (22. Dezember 2012)

Zweitschlimmster Kater meines Lebens 5/5


----------



## EspCap (22. Dezember 2012)

Y schrieb:


> hahaha wein aus dem metro



Hm? Unser Metro hat eine relativ große Weinauswahl mit vielen guten Sachen. Oder wie darf ich den Kommentar verstehen?


----------



## Wynn (22. Dezember 2012)

mal wieder der blöde region lock in steam !


----------



## Magogan (22. Dezember 2012)

Ich verstehe das nicht: Meine Eltern fahren 350 km hierher, aber insgesamt 4 km Umweg, um mir was von McDonalds mitzubringen, sind zu viel???

Dann esse ich halt wahlweise Dosenreistopf mit irgendwas aus Fleisch (oder was das sein soll) oder auch einfach gar nichts.


----------



## Alux (22. Dezember 2012)

Magogan schrieb:


> Ich verstehe das nicht: Meine Eltern fahren 350 km hierher, aber insgesamt 4 km Umweg, um mir was von McDonalds mitzubringen, sind zu viel???
> 
> Dann esse ich halt wahlweise Dosenreistopf mit irgendwas aus Fleisch (oder was das sein soll) oder auch einfach gar nichts.



Siehs positiv durch das Dosenzeug oder nix essen sparst dir das Geld, dass der McDonalds Müll gekostet hätte.


----------



## iShock (23. Dezember 2012)

das Ende von Homeland Season 2 -_- die letzten 10 min will ich mir gar net mehr anguggen 5/5


----------



## Konov (24. Dezember 2012)

Dass ich ne Mords Erkältung hab und höchstens 2 Stunden gepennt habe 5/5

Dass unser MTB Fred getrollt wurde. Glücklicherweise gibts die ignorefunktion 1/5


----------



## EspCap (24. Dezember 2012)

iShock schrieb:


> das Ende von Homeland Season 2 -_- die letzten 10 min will ich mir gar net mehr anguggen 5/5



Bin noch 3 Folgen davon entfernt... aber muss auch schon alle 10 Minuten "What the fuck, Carrie" sagen.


----------



## Fritzche (24. Dezember 2012)

Konov schrieb:


> Dass ich ne Mords Erkältung hab und höchstens 2 Stunden gepennt habe 5/5
> 
> Dass unser MTB Fred getrollt wurde. Glücklicherweise gibts die ignorefunktion 1/5





Hey das Kenn ich...

Hab anfang November eines Abends bissel Halsweh gehabt und mir nichts dabei gedacht am nächsten Tag konnt ich nimmer sprechen -.- '


Das ich heut nicht gepennt hab...erst nach 6 eingeschlafen und um 9 musst ich wieder raus 5/5


----------



## Alux (24. Dezember 2012)

Weihnachten is am Arsch....


----------



## BloodyEyeX (24. Dezember 2012)

warum?


----------



## Alux (24. Dezember 2012)

Vaddern meint nur weil Festtag ist muss man sich die Birne wegsaufen, regt sich über alles auf, Muttern ist auch schon komplett genervt, wird mal wieder ein tolles Fest, Gott wie ich dieses *@§$* Haus hier hasse, ich muss so schnell wie möglich ausziehen. Ist ja schon erbärmlich genug das mein Vater daheim allein was trinkt, hat wohl keine Freunde mit denen er saufen gehen kann.


----------



## Legendary (24. Dezember 2012)

Alux schrieb:


> Vaddern meint nur weil Festtag ist muss man sich die Birne wegsaufen, regt sich über alles auf, Muttern ist auch schon komplett genervt, wird mal wieder ein tolles Fest, Gott wie ich dieses *@§$* Haus hier hasse, ich muss so schnell wie möglich ausziehen. Ist ja schon erbärmlich genug das mein Vater daheim allein was trinkt, hat wohl keine Freunde mit denen er saufen gehen kann.



Trololol.


Ne sorry...ist natürlich doof. Ich trink aber auch gern über die Feiertage.  Und ja, ich nutze dafür auch den Feiertag als Vorwand, jetzt gibts Bier und Wein, später noch Feuerzangenbowle.


----------



## BloodyEyeX (24. Dezember 2012)

Also ich trink mit meinem Vater. ^^´´


----------



## Alux (24. Dezember 2012)

BloodyEyeX schrieb:


> Also ich trink mit meinem Vater. ^^´´



An sich ne interessante Idee aber dann die ganze Zeit das drecks Gejammer über die Firma und Stress anhören und dann wieder Gemecker weil ich WoW zock und (zitat) nicht wie alle andern mit denen ich zock zu nem suchtie werden soll und nicht wie die mein leben wegwerfen soll, und so weiter und sofort.


----------



## EspCap (24. Dezember 2012)

Legendary schrieb:


> und Wein



Ach.


----------



## Legendary (24. Dezember 2012)

EspCap schrieb:


> Ach.



Jajaja! 


You´ve got me.


----------



## BloodyEyeX (24. Dezember 2012)

Alux schrieb:


> An sich ne interessante Idee aber dann die ganze Zeit das drecks Gejammer über die Firma und Stress anhören und dann wieder Gemecker weil ich WoW zock und (zitat) nicht wie alle andern mit denen ich zock zu nem suchtie werden soll und nicht wie die mein leben wegwerfen soll, und so weiter und sofort.



Ajo, das is doof. Mein Vater jammert wenigstens nich. Okay hat auch denn gechilltesten Beruf den man haben kann. Aber Computerspielen findet der auch Scheiße, da haben sie wenigstens was gemeinsam.


----------



## Krassandra (25. Dezember 2012)

Alux schrieb:


> An sich ne interessante Idee aber dann die ganze Zeit das drecks Gejammer über die Firma und Stress anhören und dann wieder Gemecker weil ich WoW zock und (zitat) nicht wie alle andern mit denen ich zock zu nem suchtie werden soll und nicht wie die mein leben wegwerfen soll, und so weiter und sofort.



Sag ihm doch einfach, von WoW geht wenigstens die Leber, das Hirn und die Bauchspeicheldrüse nicht in die Binsen, anders als vom Alkohol.


----------



## mvposse (25. Dezember 2012)

das ich nicht auf die lösung des Adventspiel komme ((


----------



## Alux (25. Dezember 2012)

Krassandra schrieb:


> Sag ihm doch einfach, von WoW geht wenigstens die Leber, das Hirn und die Bauchspeicheldrüse nicht in die Binsen, anders als vom Alkohol.



Egal nächstes Jahr werd ich eh ausziehen und dann isses mir eh egal was hier passiert.


----------



## Wynn (25. Dezember 2012)

http://www.spiegel.de/politik/ausland/nordkorea-weihnachtsbaum-an-grenze-ist-psychologische-kriegsfuehrung-a-874600.html

WTF


----------



## painschkes (26. Dezember 2012)

_Gebannt von einem BF3-Server weil meine KD höher als 10 war...yay... 1/5_


----------



## Davatar (27. Dezember 2012)

Zitat: _Mach das so und so, aber auch so, dass es genau anders rum sein kann, wenns denn künftig so sein muss. Aber da wirs momentan so nicht brauchen, machs nur so. Aber halt wie gesagt auch andersrum möglich. Achja und bevor Dus so machst, ruf zuerst noch X an, damit er mit Y abklären kann, ob ders überhaupt wirklich so braucht. Weil falls nicht, können wirs ja auch nochvölliganders machen. Aber am besten machst Dus jetzt so...und anders rum und nochvölliganders, wenn Du X angerufen hast._
Was soll ich jetzt genau tun? *verwirrt bin* 2/5


----------



## Konov (27. Dezember 2012)

Davatar schrieb:


> Zitat: _Mach das so und so, aber auch so, dass es genau anders rum sein kann, wenns denn künftig so sein muss. Aber da wirs momentan so nicht brauchen, machs nur so. Aber halt wie gesagt auch andersrum möglich. Achja und bevor Dus so machst, ruf zuerst noch X an, damit er mit Y abklären kann, ob ders überhaupt wirklich so braucht. Weil falls nicht, können wirs ja auch nochvölliganders machen. Aber am besten machst Dus jetzt so...und anders rum und nochvölliganders, wenn Du X angerufen hast._
> Was soll ich jetzt genau tun? *verwirrt bin* 2/5



am besten gar nix


----------



## Davatar (27. Dezember 2012)

Konov schrieb:


> am besten gar nix


Ich hab zuerst mal telefoniert und das Problem dann auf jemand anders abgeschoben ^^ Wobei wahrscheinlich wird das dann morgen wieder auf mich zurückfallen...mal schaun, Hauptsache ich hab dann mehr Infos als heute


----------



## riekla (27. Dezember 2012)

sooo siehts aus...


----------



## zoizz (27. Dezember 2012)

riekla schrieb:


> sooo siehts aus...



Interessanter erster Beitrag 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das ich jetzt schon darüber nachdenke, in ein paar Tagen wieder arbeiten zu dürfen. 3/5 
Job ist gut, aber Freizeit ist besser 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Reflox (27. Dezember 2012)

Gerad ein BO2 match gehabt mit nem Kumpel. 375 kills 7 Tode. Habe einen Screenshot gemacht und auf dem sieht man nur schwarz! NOOOOOOOOOOOOO/5


----------



## gamingnowshow (27. Dezember 2012)

YouTuber die wirklich nichts können und trotzdem unzählige Abonnenten haben. Da gibt es eine aus den USA die nur Titten hat und ja, das ist alles^^


----------



## Konov (28. Dezember 2012)

Dass ich mich bei meinem Arbeitgeber für morgen krankmelden will und unter 20.000 verschiedenen Telefonnummern geht keiner dran oder die Nr. existiert nicht

Leckt mich doch alle 5/5

Geht ja doch


----------



## EspCap (2. Januar 2013)

Sky - bietet bei Neuabschluss HD-Sender für 6 Monate kostenlos an (kosten sonst 10 EUR/Monat extra). Um Sky Go, die On-demand-Platform von Sky, verwenden zu dürfen, muss man die HD-Sender abonniert haben. Ausprobiert - geht natürlich nicht. Bei Sky angerufen: Gehe nur, wenn man für die HD-Sender auch bezahlen würde. Solange man dieses Angebot nutzt - kein Sky Go. 

Man sollte meinen der Laden hätte seit Premiere was gelernt...


----------



## Aun (2. Januar 2013)

EspCap schrieb:


> Sky - bietet bei Neuabschluss HD-Sender für 6 Monate kostenlos an (kosten sonst 10 EUR/Monat extra). Um Sky Go, die On-demand-Platform von Sky, verwenden zu dürfen, muss man die HD-Sender abonniert haben. Ausprobiert - geht natürlich nicht. Bei Sky angerufen: Gehe nur, wenn man für die HD-Sender auch bezahlen würde. Solange man dieses Angebot nutzt - kein Sky Go.
> 
> Man sollte meinen der Laden hätte seit Premiere was gelernt...



^ this made me lough so hard, i swallowed myself ^^


----------



## Xidish (2. Januar 2013)

EspCap schrieb:


> Man sollte meinen der Laden hätte seit Premiere was gelernt...


Also, so wie ich das verstehe, kannst Du eben Sky Go nur bei einem Abo nutzen -
bei diesem kostenlosen Angebot eben nicht.
Das klingt für mich irgendwie logisch.

Aber witzig sind sie ja doch noch immer.

So kann ich aktuell in Sky mit 29,90&#8364; mit HD Sendern einsteigen.
Mach ich das, bekomme ich 12 Monate lang HD+ Sender kostenlos.
Klingt irgendie seltsam, da ich die HD Sender in dem Falle ja gar nicht mehr benötige.
Oder verstehe ich das wiederum falsch?

Nunja, wer Sky (Namensklau seitens Premiere) nutzt - ist selber schuld.

Ich sehe ohne Sky was Besseres.


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (2. Januar 2013)

Steam Support ist dumm wie Scheiße 5/5


----------



## EspCap (2. Januar 2013)

Xidish schrieb:


> Also, so wie ich das verstehe, kannst Du eben Sky Go nur bei einem Abo nutzen -
> bei diesem kostenlosen Angebot eben nicht.
> Das klingt für mich irgendwie logisch.



Kostenlos ist gut. Ich zahle ja 40 EUR/Monat für die nicht-HD-Sender. Normalerweise wären es eben 50, mit HD-Sendern - so sind es die ersten 6 Monate halt nur 40.


----------



## Fritzche (2. Januar 2013)

Bei LoL sind alle Meisterschaften wieder zurückgesetzt wegen Vorsaison...

Nur hab ich grad keinen Bock alles wieder zu machen  3/5


----------



## SuperSaurfang (2. Januar 2013)

im allgemeinen die gesamte menschheit 99.999/5
meine stimmung 10/5
das mich niemand mag 10/5
das soll jetzt nicht heißen ich suche freunde. auf freundschaft hab ich gerade nämlich null bock, nichts persönlich gegen euch. ich will mich nur nicht wieder enttäuschen.


----------



## Legendary (2. Januar 2013)

SuperSaurfang schrieb:


> im allgemeinen die gesamte menschheit 99.999/5
> meine stimmung 10/5
> das mich niemand mag 10/5
> das soll jetzt nicht heißen ich suche freunde. auf freundschaft hab ich gerade nämlich null bock, nichts persönlich gegen euch. ich will mich nur nicht wieder enttäuschen.


Rofl


----------



## Konov (2. Januar 2013)

Legendary schrieb:


> Rofl



Ob das ironisch gemeint ist? ^^


----------



## Magogan (2. Januar 2013)

Internet geht nicht mehr - ich kann Websites nicht mehr über Domains erreichen, sondern nur noch über IP-Adressen. Ich kann z.B. Google erreichen, indem ich 173.194.44.31 in den Browser eintippe. 5/5


----------



## Sh1k4ri (2. Januar 2013)

Magogan schrieb:


> Internet geht nicht mehr - ich kann Websites nicht mehr über Domains erreichen, sondern nur noch über IP-Adressen. Ich kann z.B. Google erreichen, indem ich 173.194.44.31 in den Browser eintippe. 5/5



Hab dich grad geDDOSd

sry :/


----------



## Magogan (2. Januar 2013)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Hab dich grad geDDOSd
> 
> sry :/


Dabei hast du vermutlich den DNS-Server von Telecolumbus erwischt ...

Außerdem kannst du mich schlecht DDOSen, weil ich keinen Server laufen habe, der Anfragen akzeptiert ^^


----------



## SuperSaurfang (2. Januar 2013)

Konov schrieb:


> Ob das ironisch gemeint ist? ^^



vielleicht, meine aussage war/ist ernst gemeint


----------



## tonygt (2. Januar 2013)

SuperSaurfang schrieb:


> das soll jetzt nicht heißen ich suche freunde. auf freundschaft hab ich gerade nämlich null bock, nichts persönlich gegen euch. ich will mich nur nicht wieder enttäuschen.



Meinst das jetzt ernst? 
Ich zweifel stark an das die Mitleidsnummer in Foren funktioniert und alle auf einmal mit dir befreundet sein wollen, das funktioniert auf FB vieleicht aber in einem Spieleforum zweifel ich das doch stark an dafür müssten schon mehr Brüste im Profil Pic sein


----------



## EspCap (2. Januar 2013)

SuperSaurfang schrieb:


> im allgemeinen die gesamte menschheit 99.999/5
> meine stimmung 10/5
> das mich niemand mag 10/5
> das soll jetzt nicht heißen ich suche freunde. auf freundschaft hab ich gerade nämlich null bock, nichts persönlich gegen euch. ich will mich nur nicht wieder enttäuschen.



Ich hab dir doch gesagt du sollst Kaffee trinken 


So wie du klingst solltest du dringend mal mit jemandem reden. Evtl. auch einem Psychologen. 
Du erinnerst mich irgendwie an eine Person die wir in Psychologie monatelang durchgekaut haben


----------



## Legendary (3. Januar 2013)

Konov schrieb:


> Ob das ironisch gemeint ist? ^^



ne, das klingt aber für mich schon arg emohaft. ich bin auch mal schlecht gelaunt oder traurig aber bei so Texten kommt's mir so vor als wäre sie müde vom Leben.


----------



## Magogan (3. Januar 2013)

Anscheinend haben alle Kunden von Telecolumbus kein Internet und Telefon mehr. Wie praktisch. Da fängt das Jahr ja gut an ^^


----------



## Xidish (3. Januar 2013)

Was soll denn Telecolumbus sein?


----------



## Magogan (3. Januar 2013)

Xidish schrieb:


> Was soll denn Telecolumbus sein?


Ein Kabelanbieter. Und ich musste ihn wählen, weil ich hier keinen anderen Kabelanbieter wählen konnte und sonst nur DSL 2000 verfügbar war ...

Das Internet geht übrigens immer noch nicht ...


----------



## SuperSaurfang (3. Januar 2013)

tonygt schrieb:


> Meinst das jetzt ernst?
> Ich zweifel stark an das die Mitleidsnummer in Foren funktioniert und alle auf einmal mit dir befreundet sein wollen, das funktioniert auf FB vieleicht aber in einem Spieleforum zweifel ich das doch stark an dafür müssten schon mehr Brüste im Profil Pic sein



ich möchte auch kein mitleid oder freunde haben . ich hab geschrieben das ich zur zeit keine lust auf freunde hab oder darauf neu freunde zu finden egal ob auf fb oder hier 

scheinst mich bisschen falsch verstanden zu haben


----------



## Davatar (3. Januar 2013)

Im Moment grad so ziemlich alles und jeder in meiner Firma... 5/5

_Achja, Du musst dann morgen übrigens noch zum Kunden X vorbei gehn, ne Installation durchführen und ne kurze Support-Schulung geben_
Ich hab aber morgen frei
_Ja aber wir ham sonst grad niemanden, sind alle in den Ferien_
...Na gut, wo finde ich die Installationsdateien?
_Die gibts im Moment noch nicht_
Was heisst im Moment noch nicht, wann gibts die dann?
_Heute dann irgendwann_
Gut, aber Du weisst schon, dass ich morgen den ganzen Tag über verplant hatte und ich jetzt halt das Eine oder Andere heute machen muss, weil ich morgen ja wegen Euch nicht kann?
_Ja ich geb Dir dann Bescheid wenns fertig is_
...Aha...ok gut, wie ist das dann beim Kunden, kann ich da ne VPN-Verbindung zu unserm Büro aufbauen und mir die Daten vor Ort ziehn?
_Vermutlich nicht, bei mir hats letztes Mal nicht geklappt_
...Na gut, hast Du mir dann bitte ne externe HD oder nen Stick wo ich die Daten raufkopieren kann, wenn sie dann heute irgendwann soweit sind?
_Die müsste da liegen wo sie immer ist_
Da hats aber keine
_Dann liegt sie wohl woanders_
Zusammengefasst hast Du mir heute kurz vor zwölf Uhr mittags gesagt, dass mein freier Tag morgen gestrichen wird, ich unbekannt lange auf unbekannte Daten warten muss, keinen Datenträger zur Verfügung habe, auf den ich die Daten kopieren kann, beim Kunden auch kein VPN aufbauen kann und ich somit keine Möglichkeit habe, diese Daten zu ihm zu bringen?
_So in etwa..._


----------



## tonygt (3. Januar 2013)

SuperSaurfang schrieb:


> ich möchte auch kein mitleid oder freunde haben . ich hab geschrieben das ich zur zeit keine lust auf freunde hab oder darauf neu freunde zu finden egal ob auf fb oder hier
> 
> scheinst mich bisschen falsch verstanden zu haben



Nein ich glaube ich hab dich ziemlich genau richtig verstanden. Nicht immer ist das was man auf den ersten Blick sieht auch die Wahrheit. Ich glaube nur das du selbst noch net begriffen hast was du eigentlich willst und deswegen auch net weisst warum du sowas schreibst. Wobei man bei Frauen ja immer vorsichtig sein muss, man kann sich nie ganz sicher sein ob sie wirklich so naiv sind oder ob sie nur so tun als ob sie naiv wären, damit ihnen alle Welt hilft.

Mich regt auf das ich grad so wenig was ihr mir vornehme auf die Reihe kriege scheiß AC 3 5/5


----------



## Sam_Fischer (3. Januar 2013)

Wenn man Expressversand aus wählt 32€ mehr bezahlten und da steht es wird in der Nacht gemacht, und morgens aufwacht und da gerade mal steht das es verpackt wird.... -.-^^


----------



## Fakebook (3. Januar 2013)

tonygt schrieb:


> Wobei man bei Frauen ja immer vorsichtig sein muss, man kann sich nie ganz sicher sein ob sie wirklich so naiv sind oder ob sie nur so tun als ob sie naiv wären, damit ihnen alle Welt hilft.



Ähm Tonygt, des is jetzt aber keine Frau.
Ein _Er_. Traurig und verschmäht ...von der Frau, die er da als Avatar hat.


----------



## SuperSaurfang (3. Januar 2013)

Fakebook schrieb:


> Ähm Tonygt, des is jetzt aber keine Frau.
> Ein _Er_. Traurig und verschmäht ...von der Frau, die er da als Avatar hat.



unter anderem 

aber woher weißt du das?

und btw die aussage ich will keine freunde, mach ich deshalb weil immer wenn ich mich mit jemandem im rl angefreundet gescheitert ist wegen mir! also:

wenn freundschaften 99.999/5


----------



## Konov (3. Januar 2013)

Glaube du hast ernste Probleme wenn ich mir dein Facebook Profil so anschaue....

Erinnert mich an diese Filme wo sich irgendwelche Serienmörder zuhause einmotten und die ganze Bude mit Bildern potenzieller Opfer tapezieren


----------



## Legendary (3. Januar 2013)

Konov schrieb:


> Glaube du hast ernste Probleme wenn ich mir dein Facebook Profil so anschaue....


Ich wollts nicht schreiben, ist mir auch schon aufgefallen.


----------



## Fritzche (3. Januar 2013)

Unser Inet....Telekom hat doch da irgendwie wieder Mist gebaut....

4/5 

Um mal wieder auf ein anderes Thema zu lenken


----------



## ZAM (3. Januar 2013)

Common Interface wird am nagelneuen Gerät nicht erkannt... Digital-Kram erstmal umsonst freischalten lassen .. Techniker, der heute hätte kommen sollen, krank. Samsung Support-Partner mit nur einem Mitarbeiter .. rockt .. nicht...  5/5


----------



## Sh1k4ri (3. Januar 2013)

SuperSaurfang schrieb:


> unter anderem
> 
> aber woher weißt du das?
> 
> ...



Wenn du also ein Kerl bist, schon mal dran gedacht dir Liebes"dienste" zu kaufen ? Manchmal muss man auch mal anderweitig Druck ablassen... und sich als Weib auszugeben und überall nachzutrauern (mit ihren Bildern) hat schon was...

ansonsten, GLHF.


----------



## tonygt (3. Januar 2013)

Fakebook schrieb:


> Ähm Tonygt, des is jetzt aber keine Frau.
> Ein _Er_. Traurig und verschmäht ...von der Frau, die er da als Avatar hat.



Ahh gut zu wissen macht aber nix mein Poste ist Allgemein verfasst und trifft trotzdem zu 
Und er bedient sich hier einer Art des Mitleidfangen die sonst eher von Frauen verwendet wird, dementsprechent nicht offensichtlich das es ein Fake Mädel is


----------



## Wynn (4. Januar 2013)

> *Seit Anfang des Jahres gilt nicht mehr die übliche GEZ-Gebühr sondern die "Haushaltsabgabe". Dann muss jeder Haushalt die volle Gebühr entrichten, unabhängig davon, ob im Haushalt tatsächlich ein Empfangsgerät wie Radio, TV oder Computer existiert >Bislang bestritt die GEZ, dass die neue "Haushaltsabgabe" eingeführt wurde, um den öffentlich rechtlichen Sendern noch mehr Geld in die Kassen zu spülen. Ein neues geheimes Protokoll beweist jetzt jedoch, dass das der Fall ist. Demnach kam diese Vorgabe sogar von Deutschlands Politikern. "Wir haben die Aufforderung, das Beitragsaufkommen um ein Prozent zu steigern. Das ist in den Reformberechnungen der Ministerpräsidenten berücksichtigt", erklärte der ehemalige Chef der GEZ, Hans Buchholz, in einer Sitzung am 7. April 2011. Das geht aus dem Protokoll hervor. *


----------



## Tilbie (4. Januar 2013)

Heute klappt gar nichts 5/5


----------



## Wynn (5. Januar 2013)

youtube - erst das dämliche design mit den dämlichen videovorschlägen

und egal wie ich es editiere ist das video das ich hochladen will gesperrt wegen eigentum von ubisoft


----------



## Magogan (5. Januar 2013)

Wrynn schrieb:


> und egal wie ich es editiere ist das video das ich hochladen will gesperrt wegen eigentum von ubisoft


Was ist das denn für ein Video?


----------



## Wynn (5. Januar 2013)

farcry 3 die citra traumszene 

5 minuten gesperrtwegen bildmaterial

tonmaterial gibt ja ne warnung aber keine weltweite sperrung ^^


----------



## M1ghtymage (5. Januar 2013)

worum geht es?


----------



## iShock (5. Januar 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=N0o_mDBrWCY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



-_- 4/5 die Reihe war mal so genial


----------



## Wynn (5. Januar 2013)

wtf sehe ich das richtig das die einen shooter draus gemacht haben ?


----------



## SuperSaurfang (5. Januar 2013)

Wrynn schrieb:


> wtf sehe ich das richtig das die einen shooter draus gemacht haben ?



fiel das nicht schon immer irgendwie ins shooter genre? wenn tr ein 100%iger shooter wird, kann man sich aufregen.


----------



## tonygt (5. Januar 2013)

Wrynn schrieb:


> wtf sehe ich das richtig das die einen shooter draus gemacht haben ?



Find ich net das es wie ein Shooter aussieht. Ist mehr das Knöpfchen drücken und God Mode Prinzip.


----------



## Fritzche (6. Januar 2013)

Expert bei uns im Shopping Tempel -.-


War einen Tag nach der Eröffnung da und da gabs drei Reihen voll mit Diablo für 35 €


jetzt strazze ich da heute mit nem 50 € Gutschein hin und was steht da ? 54 € Oo Wollen die mich verarschen ????


Wollte mir eig Diablo 3 plus neue Steckleiste holen doch seh nicht ein wieder 54 € für etwas hinzublättern was im MM nur noch knapp 30 € kostet !!!


90/5


----------



## Fritzche (6. Januar 2013)

Und nochmal ich ^^


Bei Skyrim sind meine Spielstände weg weil es nicht auf meiner 2. Festplatte gespeichert hat wie angegeben sondern auf C und ich Windows neu aufgesetzt habe vor 2 Tagen :/ Toll....


Naja egal ^^


Trotzdem 20/5


----------



## Magogan (7. Januar 2013)

Jetzt ist der Ton in meinem Video asynchron und ich muss ihn irgendwie korrigieren ... Vermutlich kommt FRAPS nicht mit 150 FPS in Minecraft klar ^^

?/5, je nachdem, wie gut ich das hinbekomme.

Edit: 2/5, weil ich es hinbekommen habe, es zu synchronisieren, nun aber befürchte, dass dieser Fehler in Zukunft öfter auftreten könnte, wer weiß?

Edit 2: Mist, das ist ja auch bei anderen Minecraft-Videos so ...


----------



## Wynn (7. Januar 2013)

http://www.bild.de/p...61628.bild.html

Alter Wtf ????? es läuft soviel falsch in deutschland 


555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555/
555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555

und weil es so schön noch dazu passt zum thema 



```
http://www.berliner-kurier.de/polizei-prozesse/youtube-hit-buergerkrieg-in-syrien-oder-silvester-in-berlin-neukoelln-,7169126,21386176.html
```


----------



## BloodyEyeX (7. Januar 2013)

> es läuft soviel falsch in deutschland



ja, Leute lesen immer noch die Bildzeitung -.-


----------



## Konov (7. Januar 2013)

Wrynn schrieb:


> http://www.bild.de/p...61628.bild.html
> 
> Alter Wtf ????? es läuft soviel falsch in deutschland



Abgesehen davon dass es die BLÖD Zeitung ist und der Artikel entsprechend reißerisch geschrieben ist...

Falsch ist es doch nicht ne andere Sprache zu lernen?


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (7. Januar 2013)

Solangs auf freiwilliger Basis passiert ist das doch ne gute Sache?


----------



## Ogil (7. Januar 2013)

Aber das ist doch auslaendisch! Und wir alle wissen doch, dass Wrynn das nicht so mag. Aber nicht zu laut sagen - sonst muss er wieder seinen Namen aendern!


----------



## Starfros (7. Januar 2013)

Leute die NUR auf Ihrem Smartphone schauen und nicht wissen was ab geht um sich rum.

Leute die sich durch Instanzen ziehen lassen und genau wissen das man beim Kampf kurz nach dem Kampf und bei der Beuteverteilung nicht gekickt werden können.

Leute die genau wissen das sie andere Mobs pullen und nach einem Wipe die Fresse aufreissen das man nicht heilen/Tanken kann und die Gruppe verlassen.

Leute die RTL, Sat1, Pro7 und Co schauen und es geil finden.

Leute die DSDS , Supertalent und Co geil finden.

Leute die sich hinter HZ4 verstecken (die meisten) und zu faul sind sich arbeit zu suchen (wobei auch Jobs durchaus weniger Geld bringt als HZ4).

Leute (Frauen auch nicht alle) sich hinter ihren Kindern verstecken um nicht arbeiten zu müssen, schön gestaffeltes alter und noch eins in der Röhre.


----------



## Legendary (7. Januar 2013)

Wrynn schrieb:


> http://www.bild.de/p...61628.bild.html
> 
> Alter Wtf ????? es läuft soviel falsch in deutschland



BILD dir deine Meinung. 




Ogil schrieb:


> Aber das ist doch auslaendisch! Und wir alle wissen doch, dass Wrynn das nicht so mag. Aber nicht zu laut sagen - sonst muss er wieder seinen Namen aendern!


Haha der war köstlich. 


Zum Thema:

Heute wieder früh aufgestanden und in die Arbeit geschlurft 3/5


----------



## Wynn (7. Januar 2013)

@ogil 

leck mich doch an meinem behaarten hintern 

mir gefiel einfach mein alter nickname mehr und sei froh wenn du solche belastungen nicht in deinem dörfchen hast - die ballungszentren tragen ja die ganze last für euch


----------



## Ogil (7. Januar 2013)

Ja - ich kann mir vorstellen wie stark Dich Tuerkisch-Kurse fuer Nicht-Muttersprachler belasten. Du hast da auch mein ganzes Mitgefuehl!

Und da ich in einem Land lebe wo ich selbst Auslaender bin, nehme ich mir fuers neue Jahr ganz doll vor, auf der Strasse nur noch ganz leise doitsch mit meiner Frau zu reden. Man will ja niemanden belasten!


----------



## Wynn (7. Januar 2013)

wie ihr wieder alles aus den kontext reisst ^^ und den 2ten link nicht klickt der seit tagen in den nachrichten ist ^^

naja ich klink mich mal aus


----------



## LarsW (8. Januar 2013)

Das man einen Fehler erst kurz vor der Deadline bemerkt,und der ganze Scheiß vor die Hunde geht.   




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BloodyEyeX (8. Januar 2013)

Dark Souls. PC Umsetzung.

In einem Wort: Mies.

Ich hab mir jetzt nen Xbox (ähnlichen) Controller von nem Kumpel besorgt um weniger auf die Steuerung abzukotzen.

Jetzt funktioniert die Grafik nichtmehr. Das HUD ist so wie es sein soll auf 1920x1080, die Spielgrafik allerdings irgendwie auf 800x600.

Ob das mit dem (viel beworbenen) Mod zusammenhängt der die Grafik verbessern soll. 

Keine Ahnung. Ich bekomm nirgends Feedback ob das Ding überhaupt an ist.

Ich bin total überfordert und angepisst von diesem Spiel, aber es ist okay.

Das Spiel ist halt schon schwer bevor man anfängt zu spielen.

Werd wohl Foren durchsuchen müssen um das Ding so ans laufen zu bekommen wie ich mir das vorstelle.


Edit: Ich habs jetzt am laufen mit DSfix 2.0 und Controller. Endlich. (3 Stunden später)


----------



## EspCap (9. Januar 2013)

Matheseminar. Diese Aussage vom Tutor heute fasst das ganze eigentlich ganz gut zusammen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Konov (9. Januar 2013)

Du tust mir echt leid.... bei uns fragt wenigstens einer ob wirs verstehen und dann werden Fragen geklärt ^^


----------



## EspCap (9. Januar 2013)

Naja, Mathe ist für uns nur 4 CP wert. Ergo haben die meisten (inklusive mir) nur "irgendwie bestehen" als Ziel, auch wenn's mit einer 3,9 ist. Nervig ist es trotzdem.

Ich denke schon dass sich der Tutor eigentlich Mühe gibt, aber irgendwie haut's halt nicht immer hin. Teilweise rechnet er einfach unglaublich viel komplizierter und länger als nötig. Wir hatten heute eine Aufgabe, bei der irgendwann in einem Bruch oben ein cos und unten ein sin um je pi/2 verschoben stand. Statt einfach ein sin/cos daraus zu machen hat er eine halbe Tafel mit irgendwelchen seltsamen Zwischenrechnungen gefüllt, "weil man das ja nicht unbedingt gleich sieht". Mathestudenten sind seltsam.


----------



## Aun (9. Januar 2013)

EspCap schrieb:


> Matheprofessoren sind seltsam.



fixd. am schlimmsten sind die vorlesungsprofs selber, die tutoren habens meisten echt drauf ( bei uns waren das alles angehen dipl/dr., ergo noch jung und wussten was phase ist)


----------



## EspCap (9. Januar 2013)

Naja, unser Matheprof geht eigentlich. Klar ist die Vorlesung langweilig, aber das liegt halt am Fach. Wenn man sich zwingt aufzupassen versteht man's aber meistens auch einigermaßen. 
Nennt sich bei uns ja auch elegant "Theoretische Chemie". Ist aber trotzdem pure Mathe


----------



## H2OTest (9. Januar 2013)

Erinner mich nicht an Mathe - Ich bin der Leistungsstärkste Schüler und habe 9 Punkte mündlich - das Niveau meiner Beiträge liegt aber bei mindestens 12 ...


----------



## Alux (9. Januar 2013)

F.E.A.R. installieren 5/5

Fehlernummer: 0x80040702	Beschreibung: DLL konnte nicht geladen werden.: installutil

Setup wird jetzt beendet


Und trotz nem Fix gehts noch immer net -.-


----------



## Ol@f (9. Januar 2013)

Also meine Mathetutoren sind (i.W.) ganz gut. Man muss natürlich generell ein bisschen Glück haben, wen man dann erwischt. Mein Ana2-Tutor war schwerhörig, dass machte es dann manchmal nicht so leicht, weil er uns nicht immer (akustisch) verstanden hat.. Dafür konnte er dann gut erklären und die Gruppe war schön klein. Schlimmer (3/5) finde ich da meinen derzeitigen Ana3-Dozenten, da der Professor seit beginn des Semesters krank(?) ist, ist der Assistent halt dran. Das Problem bei ihm ist, dass er die einfachen Sachverhalte totdiskutiert und sobald es anspruchsvoller und abstrakter wird und er auch dann mal im Beweis überlegen muss, schreibt er vom Skript ab und sagt dann:"Überlegt euch das mal zu Hause. Das war glaub ich ganz einfach." oder er wird von wem korrigert (bei uns in der Uni sitzen halt viele IMO-,DEMO-,BWM-Leute).


----------



## Aun (9. Januar 2013)

Ol@f schrieb:


> Also meine Mathetutoren sind (i.W.) ganz gut. Man muss natürlich generell ein bisschen Glück haben, wen man dann erwischt. Mein Ana2-Tutor war schwerhörig, dass machte es dann manchmal nicht so leicht, weil er uns nicht immer (akustisch) verstanden hat.. Dafür konnte er dann gut erklären und die Gruppe war schön klein. Schlimmer (3/5) finde ich da meinen derzeitigen Ana3-Dozenten, da der Professor seit beginn des Semesters krank(?) ist, ist der Assistent halt dran. Das Problem bei ihm ist, dass er die einfachen Sachverhalte totdiskutiert und sobald es anspruchsvoller und abstrakter wird und er auch dann mal im Beweis überlegen muss, schreibt er vom Skript ab und sagt dann:"Überlegt euch das mal zu Hause. Das war glaub ich ganz einfach." oder er wird von wem korrigert (bei uns in der Uni sitzen halt viele IMO-,DEMO-,BWM-Leute).



sowas kann man am ende aber gerichtlich regeln! nonkonformer unterricht heißt da das stichwort. wenn euer herr lehrer net da is aber zb die arbeiten kontrolliert: dann gibts ganz böses aua.... für euch im positiven!


----------



## Ol@f (9. Januar 2013)

Naja, Lehrer sind das keine mehr.. Gerichtlich sollte man sowas imo in den meisten Fällen eh nicht angehen, da sowas Ewigkeiten dauert und naja einige Kommilitonen wollen sicher in der schönen Analysis eine Bachelor-Arbeit schreiben, da empfiehlt es sich den Dozenten zu wählen, den man schon seit dem 1. Semester hatte. Darüber hinaus macht sowas generell keinen guten Eindruck bei zukünftigen Dozenten. 

Außerdem hätte man hier gerichtlich eh keine Chance.


----------



## Aun (10. Januar 2013)

meinte ja auch nicht außerhalb gerichtlich. unigerichte sind ne krasse sache. da wird abserviert ohne ende, daher wollten bei uns auch kaum profs ne verhandlung sondern haben die ergebnisse korrigiert ( life erlebt)( und außergerichtlich ne einigung herbeigeführt). die ham alle sowas von schiss, und und die studis ziehen da mit...... eigtl erbärmlich. ist jedenfalls bei uns so


----------



## Magogan (10. Januar 2013)

Wir lernen in "Mathematik für Informatiker 3" Differentialgleichungen und Funktionen mit mehreren Variablen. Als Anwendungsbeispiele gab es bisher Beispiele aus dem Bauingenieurswesen (Brücken- und Kanalbau), der Biologie (Populationswachstum), der Geographie (Höhenlinien), der Physik (irgendetwas mit einem Seil und einer Rolle) und der Chemie (keine Ahnung, was das genau war), *aber kein einziges Anwendungsbeispiel aus der Informatik!!!* Wenn ich das scheinbar später eh nicht brauche, wieso lerne ich das dann und quäle mich damit? 5/5

In den Vorlesungen davor (Mathematik für Informatiker 1 und 2) hatten die Themen wenigstens teilweise etwas mit der Informatik zu tun oder waren leicht zu verstehen. Unter anderem hatten wir Boole'sche Funktionen, Graphen, Terme, Bäume, ... Alles davon braucht man in der Informatik. Aber was soll es mir bringen, dass ich ausrechnen kann, wann eine Brücke einstürzt? Ich verstehe es nicht ...


----------



## Aun (10. Januar 2013)

Magogan schrieb:


> wann eine Brücke einstürzt? Ich verstehe es nicht ...



achon mal deine prof damit konfrontiert? die habem meiste selbst null plan wieso... am besten ein diktiergerät dabei haben....
gibt nichts besseres, als deutsche unis und nichtsahnende profs..... studienübergreifend ist eh das beste, aber bei sowas musste vorsichtig sein. bei neuen studiengängen funzt sowas. bei alten beißt du meist auf granit und wirst ausgelacht.l.....


----------



## Ol@f (10. Januar 2013)

Wenn du dich mehr in Richtung Numerik bewegen solltest, sind DGL's sehr interessant. Da gibt es dann schöne Anwendungsgebiete, die mit vielen anderen Themen (insb.  aus der Linearen Algebra oder Funktionalanalysis) zusammenhängen und da gehören Funktionen in mehreren Veränderlichen auch zur Grundausbildung.


----------



## Magogan (10. Januar 2013)

Aun schrieb:


> achon mal deine prof damit konfrontiert? die habem meiste selbst null plan wieso... am besten ein diktiergerät dabei haben....
> gibt nichts besseres, als deutsche unis und nichtsahnende profs..... studienübergreifend ist eh das beste, aber bei sowas musste vorsichtig sein. bei neuen studiengängen funzt sowas. bei alten beißt du meist auf granit und wirst ausgelacht.l.....


Ja, ich habe - glaube ich - schon mal nachgefragt, aber ich sie hatte wohl auch keine Ahnung, wofür man das in der Informatik braucht.

Wahrscheinlichkeitsrechnung braucht man eher in der Informatik, glaube ich, aber das hatten wir natürlich nicht ^^ Nur Kombinatorik im ersten Semester bei einem anderen Professor ...

Ol@f, was soll ich in der Numerik? Ich studiere Informatik! Die Numerik ist ein Teilgebiet der Mathematik, nicht der Informatik.


----------



## Ol@f (10. Januar 2013)

Naja, ich kenne ein paar Diplominformatiker, die in der Numerik gelandet sind. Einer simuliert in letzter Zeit vertieft unter anderem Wasserwellen (zur Analyse von Wellenkraftwerken). Da brauchst du dann nur PDE's.  Darüber hinaus scheinen die meisten BA-Informatikstudenten irgendeine Numerik-Pflichtvorlesung zu haben.

Edit. Naja, wenn du willst, ist auch die Informatik ein Teilgebiet der Mathematik.


----------



## Magogan (10. Januar 2013)

Toll, wenn man BWL studiert, lernt man auch Mathe, aber deswegen muss sich nicht jeder BWL-Student mit der Berechnung der Population von Samtstirnkleibern auseinandersetzen ^^

Ich würde das eher für sinnvoll erachten, wenn wir denn wenigstens ein Anwendungsbeispiel aus der Informatik gehabt hätten. Aber inzwischen haben wir fast alles durch, was irgendwie mit Mathematik zu tun hat, nur eben kein Beispiel aus der Informatik ^^


----------



## Xidish (10. Januar 2013)

Natürlich gehört  die Numerik auch in die Informatik.
Wenn Du das nicht erkennst ... wozu studierst Du dann Informatik?


----------



## Ol@f (10. Januar 2013)

Es ist eben realistisch, dass man als Informatiker mal mathematischere/theoretischere Aufgaben erledigen muss. Da schadets doch nicht in der Grundausbildung mal reingeschnuppert zu haben. Eine zu engstirnige Trennung zwischen "den Mist macht nur ein Mathematiker und dies nur ein Informatiker" sollte man eher meiden, da die Informatik doch deutlich stäker von der Mathematik abhängig ist, als es die BWL beispielsweise ist.


----------



## Magogan (10. Januar 2013)

Xidish schrieb:


> Natürlich gehört  die Numerik auch in die Informatik.
> Wenn Du das nicht erkennst ... wozu studierst Du dann Informatik?


Es ist schwer zu definieren, was genau Informatik ist. Aber da sich die Numerik mit der Lösung mathematischer Probleme befasst, gehört sie wohl eher in die Mathematik.


----------



## Xidish (10. Januar 2013)

Dann studier mal schön zu ende.
Dann wirst auch Du den Zusammenhang gelernt haben. 

viel Erfolg!

Ich "studiere" nun erstmmal mein Bett ... mathematisch LängexBreitexTiefe.
Die Informatik dabei ist, daß ich gut schlafen werde.^^

gn8


----------



## BloodyEyeX (10. Januar 2013)

Gerhard Opfer: Numerische Mathematik für Anfänger. Eine Einführung für Mathematiker, Ingenieure und Informatiker.

Da is für alle was dabei. ^^

Ob es Informatiker gibt die ohne numerische Mathematik auskommen wage ich zu bezweifeln, da schon "Zahldarstellung und Rundungsfehler" ein Kapitel in dem Buch ist.  =)


----------



## EspCap (10. Januar 2013)

Magogan schrieb:


> Ol@f, was soll ich in der Numerik? Ich studiere Informatik! Die Numerik ist ein Teilgebiet der Mathematik, nicht der Informatik.



Naja. Das ist als würde ich mich beschweren, dass ich als Biochemiker auch Physik habe. 
(Wobei wir wirklich nicht 2 Wochen lang auf den Keppler'schen Gesetzen & sonstigem Astrophysik-Kram rumreiten müssten...)


----------



## Schrottinator (10. Januar 2013)

Magogan schrieb:


> Es ist schwer zu definieren, was genau Informatik ist. Aber da sich die Numerik mit der Lösung mathematischer Probleme befasst, gehört sie wohl eher in die Mathematik.



Inforamtik ist die Wissenschaft der *systematischen *Informationsverarbeitung. Also so schwer fand ich das gar nicht. Und wenn ich lese, was du so alles postest bezüglich deiner "Expertise" sind entweder die Vorlesung, die du hast, 90 Minuten voll schweigen oder du erfüllst im Vorlesungssaal den selben Zweck wie eine Topfpflanze...

Tolles Beispiel ist das Statement bezüglich der Numerik. 
Und zum Thema Mathematik: Die Informatik hat seine Wurzeln in der Mathematik.

Ich kann mir gut vorstellen, dass du ein netter Kerl bist. Aber ob du dir mit dem Studiengang wirklich einen gefallen getan hast? Um blöde kleine Tools zu schreiben reicht ne Berufsausbildung alle mal aus, weil es am Ende eh auf Erfahrung ankommt und sowohl Unis als auch FHs sind als Softwareentwickler nicht wirklich notwendig, wenn man es nüchtern betrachtet. Das meiste von dem, was man in dem Job macht, muss man sich eh selber aneignen.


----------



## Magogan (10. Januar 2013)

Aber trotzdem: Wenn ich mich später mit Numerik im Beruf befassen wollte, wäre es wohl sinnvoller, gleich Mathematik zu studieren.

Und das Thema Differentialgleichungen und Funktionen mit mehreren Variablen hasse ich, vor allem, weil unsere Professorin so scheiße ist. Was sie schreibt, ist alles kaum nachvollziehbar. Ich bin nicht der einzige, der fast nichts versteht.

Und eine Mischung aus Folien und an die Tafel schreiben ist auch blöd, man muss beim Lernen dauernd wechseln zwischen Folien und den eigenen Notizen. Auf den Folien ist auch kein Platz zum Mitschreiben wie in den anderen Fächern. Die Übungen haben Aufgaben, die mit dem Wissen aus Vorlesung und Übung kaum lösbar sind und außerdem teilweise mehrere Stunden dauern, wobei die am längsten dauernden Aufgaben die wenigsten Punkte bringen.

Ist jetzt klar, wieso ich das hasse?

Ich könnte ja noch verstehen, dass so Sachen wie Wellensimulation von Informatikern gemacht werden können, aber - ehrlich gesagt - frage ich mich dann, was die Mathematiker denn später machen sollen, wenn ja scheinbar (fast) alles davon auch von anderen Studiengängen gemacht wird...


----------



## ZAM (10. Januar 2013)

Das wieder Offtopic-Grundsatzdiskussionen geführt werden - macht doch nen separaten Thread auf


----------



## Schrottinator (10. Januar 2013)

Magogan schrieb:


> Aber trotzdem: Wenn ich mich später mit Numerik im Beruf befassen wollte, wäre es wohl sinnvoller, gleich Mathematik zu studieren.
> 
> Und das Thema Differentialgleichungen und Funktionen mit mehreren Variablen hasse ich, vor allem, weil unsere Professorin so scheiße ist. Was sie schreibt, ist alles kaum nachvollziehbar. Ich bin nicht der einzige, der fast nichts versteht.
> 
> ...



Wegen Numerik: Du darfst aber nicht vergessen, dass auch in der Informatik sowohl an Universitäten als auch in der Industrie Forschung etrieben wird. Und ja, da braucht man auch Numerik. Außerdem arbeitet unser lieber Freund, der PC, mit Numerik. Wegen dem Differenzialgedöns: Nervig aber leider notwendig. Ohne das kommste in Themen wie Systeme und Signale oder auch Reihen und Transformationen nicht zurecht. Und dafür kann ich dir auch ein praktisches Beispiel nennen, in denen man das braucht: Photoshop. (ist nur eines von gaaaanz vielen Sachen aus einem weitem Spektrum an Fachgebieten der Informatik).

Mein Bruder hat Physik studiert und meinte, dass Mathematiker zum Teil Dinge machen, von denen er nichtmal wusste, dass sie existieren.

Ich kann nachvollziehen, warum du es hasst. Bei uns wird auch nur ***eiße von Dozenten verzapft. In diesem Fall muss man aber wirklich sagen: "Blame the player and not the game!" (der Spruch geht ja eigentlich anders herum). Übrigens bist weder du, noch ich und erst Recht nicht der Studiengang ein Einzelfall. Dahinter steckt ein ganz schäbiges System, welches die Hochschulen und Unis abziehen. Ich hab als Student/Studienbotschafter/Fakultätsratmitglied (studierender Vertreter) mittlerweile so viel Sch*** erlebt...


----------



## Konov (10. Januar 2013)

Glaub Schrotti hat es schon erwähnt: Die Informatik besteht doch in den Grundzügen aus Mathematik, von daher muss man da natürlich irgendwie beides können... wenn gleich vielleicht Mathe nicht so sehr in der Tiefe.


----------



## ZAM (10. Januar 2013)




----------



## Konov (10. Januar 2013)

Mich regt das Wetter auf, jetzt wirds immer kälter und der Regen wird zu Schnee.
Aber gleichzeitig ist es nicht SO kalt, dass der Schnee liegen bleibt. Unterm strich also kühler Schmodder 5/5


----------



## Manowar (10. Januar 2013)

Mich regen Admins auf..
Ständig sind sie nur am motzen und rumbannen etc pp.. und dann spammen sie einfach nur nen Smily..

*duck*


----------



## stefanru (10. Januar 2013)

Manowar schrieb:


> Mich regen Admins auf..
> Ständig sind sie nur am motzen und rumbannen etc pp.. und dann spammen sie einfach nur nen Smily..
> 
> *duck*



da hast du recht!


----------



## Ellesmere (10. Januar 2013)

Ihr legt´s heute aber auch drauf an ... 

Langeweile und ein Buch das nicht spannend ist


----------



## Davatar (10. Januar 2013)

Die doofe Kuh bei der ich den Salat gekauft hab, hat die Sosse vergessen und das ist alles, was ich fürs heutige Mittagessen eingekauft hab -.- 5/5


----------



## Xidish (10. Januar 2013)

Manowar schrieb:


> Mich regen Admins auf..
> Ständig sind sie nur am motzen und rumbannen etc pp.. und dann spammen sie einfach nur nen Smily..


Das kann ich nur so unterschreiben.
/sign

Hab ihn mal spaßenshalber reported.^

Und ZAM, zum Paddeln ist es doch derzeit viel zu ungemütlich draußen. 

*edit*
Apropo Paddeln, wo ist eigentlich "unsere" Dini?
Ich vermisse sie schon so lange.


----------



## Phemeus (10. Januar 2013)

Mich regt der Satz meiner Werkstatt auf "Also das wird teuer"


----------



## Manowar (10. Januar 2013)

Problem im Auto-Thread erläutern und vllt billiger davonkommen..


----------



## Doofkatze (10. Januar 2013)

Phemeus schrieb:


> Mich regt der Satz meiner Werkstatt auf "Also das wird teuer"




Der deutsche Handwerksmeister schaut den verstopften Siphon und sagt den klassischen Satz : "Oh-oh-oh, oh dat wird teuer." Ein bedeutender Satz : Jedes ,Oh' bedeutet für Sie, Herr Vorsitzender, 50 Euro mehr als im Kostenvoranschlag angegeben. "Oh, dat wird teuer" ist einer von vier Sätzen, die der deutsche Handwerker in seiner Ausbildung lernt. Die anderen drei sind : "An Ihrer Stelle würde ich das alles neu machen lassen" "Datt war ich nich, datt war schon vorher kaputt" und "Brauchen Sie unbedingt eine Rechnung ?"


----------



## Aun (10. Januar 2013)

jaja das institut für arbeitsethik der universität in görlitz ist schon toll ^^

dass das inet so lahm wird, weil mein bekloppter mitbewohner den ganzen tag bf3 daddelt..... 5/5


----------



## Davatar (10. Januar 2013)

Buchhaltung: 5/5


----------



## Fritzche (10. Januar 2013)

Davatar schrieb:


> Buchhaltung: 5/5



Stimme zu

@ Aun Stimme auch zu...hab aber jetz einne der nicht zoggt


----------



## Aun (10. Januar 2013)

ist auch nicht immer, ka ob er sich dauernd iwas lädt fürs spiel, vom saugen hat der typ jedenfalls null plan


----------



## Alux (10. Januar 2013)

Entweder bin ich blöd oder es gibt nirgendwo mehr fearfix.msi zum downloaden 3/5


----------



## Aun (10. Januar 2013)

Alux schrieb:


> Entweder bin ich blöd oder es gibt nirgendwo mehr fearfix.msi zum downloaden 3/5



http://www.fear3.de/...r_Fix_vs_01.rar

bitte 

scheiß wetter, schon wieder arschkalt 0° und schneeregen, na das kann morgen was werden -,-


----------



## Alux (10. Januar 2013)

Aun schrieb:


> http://www.fear3.de/...r_Fix_vs_01.rar
> 
> bitte
> 
> scheiß wetter, schon wieder arschkalt 0° und schneeregen, na das kann morgen was werden -,-



Merci, ich bin wohl doch net gut genug beim suchen...


----------



## Fritzche (10. Januar 2013)

Mein Dummer neuer Zimmernachbar der das Bad total versifft hinterlässt seit mehreren Wochen.... 5/5


Ich hab alles so gut wie es ging bereinigt....


----------



## Legendary (10. Januar 2013)

Wichs ihm einfach in den Zahnputzbecher.


----------



## Jordin (10. Januar 2013)

Legendary schrieb:


> Wichs ihm einfach in den Zahnputzbecher.



EY! DU WARST DAS!?!^^

Kalte Getränke in Mädchen-Blase. 
Ständig muss ich aufs Klo 5/5


----------



## Wynn (10. Januar 2013)

schäm dich legendary wie kannste einfach in jordins zahnbecher ejakulieren


----------



## Legendary (11. Januar 2013)

Das würde ich nie tun! 

Öhm...ich überleg grad worüber ich mich aufregen könnte aber es gibt irgendwie nix weil alles super heute ist.


----------



## Reflox (11. Januar 2013)

Skyrim ist mir beim speichern abgestürzt. Toll, ich hab einmal den Fehler gemacht nicht zu speichern. Beim zweiten Run durch den Dungeon wollte ich speichern und es stürzt mir dabei ab. 5/5




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ZAM (11. Januar 2013)

Reflox schrieb:


> Skyrim ist mir beim speichern abgestürzt. Toll, ich hab einmal den Fehler gemacht nicht zu speichern. Beim zweiten Run durch den Dungeon wollte ich speichern und es stürzt mir dabei ab. 5/5



Aber sofern du nicht an den Speicher-Einstellungen rumgefummelt hast, sollte es doch bei jedem Reisen, Betreten und Verlassen von Dungeons/Städten/Häusern und Ruhen speichern.
Aber stell dir vor, du hättest eine Quest für die Hauptstory ausgelassen, den Typen dafür aber schon angelabert, Ihr sollt Euch irgendwo treffen. Du machst aber andere Quests weiter .. 60 Stunden Spielzeit später stellst du dann fest, dass der Typ wegen einem Bug nicht mehr auftaucht...  1000/5


----------



## Reflox (11. Januar 2013)

ZAM schrieb:


> Aber sofern du nicht an den Speicher-Einstellungen rumgefummelt hast, sollte es doch bei jedem Reisen, Betreten und Verlassen von Dungeons/Städten/Häusern und Ruhen speichern.



Ich hatte den Dungeon schon einmal durch, zack abgestürzt wieder beim Eingang. Okay zweiter run, in der Hälfte speichern wollen, zack beim speichern abgestürzt.
Ich musste auch schon mehrmals Spells oder NPCs mit der Konsole herancheaten, weil sie einfach nicht mehr da waren.


----------



## Xidish (11. Januar 2013)

... daß ich mir gestern mein rechtes Auge verletzen mußte  ... ~/5

... daß ich beim Augenarzt vor verschlossener Tür stand, obwohl ich vorbeikommen sollte/konnte ...

Die Telefonistin hatte gar nicht gemerkt, daß ich per Rufumleitung zu ihnen durchgestellt wurde
und so gar nicht bei denen vor Ort anrief, sondern über ihre Zweigstelle hier vorort,
welche heute gar nicht besetzt war.

So mußte ich heute ein 5 Std Tour über die Uniklinik absolvieren.


----------



## Davatar (14. Januar 2013)

Die aktuelle Woche:
Sie beginnt mit nem Montag ohne Schlaf...
...gefolgt von nem Dienstag mit Arbeit von 8 bis 22 Uhr...
...gefolgt von nem Mittwoch mit Arbeit von ähnlicher Dauer...
...gefolgt von nem Donnerstag mit Arbeit von 8 bis 16:30 Uhr, danach gibts ne Bewertung, auf die ich mich überhaupt nicht freue, weil darauf vermutlich noch viel mehr Arbeit folgen wird...
...gefolgt von nem lausigen Freitag mit Arbeit von 8 bis...keine Ahnung, irgendwann Samstag bis ich vom Stuhl kippe oder so...

5/5


----------



## Konov (14. Januar 2013)

Davatar schrieb:


> Die aktuelle Woche:
> Sie beginnt mit nem Montag ohne Schlaf...
> ...gefolgt von nem Dienstag mit Arbeit von 8 bis 22 Uhr...
> ...gefolgt von nem Mittwoch mit Arbeit von ähnlicher Dauer...
> ...



Mo-Mi 
Zuhause für Prüfungen lernen und Uni, wenn ich bock hab, geh ich hin ^^

Do
Uni und Referat halten

Fr
Arbeiten 8-15 Uhr

Sa 
Arbeiten 8-13 Uhr


----------



## Wynn (14. Januar 2013)

kann mich nicht erinnern ob ich meine magentabletten genommen habe oder nicht 

5/5


----------



## LarsW (14. Januar 2013)

Davatar schrieb:


> Die aktuelle Woche:
> Sie beginnt mit nem Montag ohne Schlaf...
> ...gefolgt von nem Dienstag mit Arbeit von 8 bis 22 Uhr...
> ...gefolgt von nem Mittwoch mit Arbeit von ähnlicher Dauer...
> ...






Konov schrieb:


> Mo-Mi
> Zuhause für Prüfungen lernen und Uni, wenn ich bock hab, geh ich hin ^^
> 
> Do
> ...



Mo-Mi. arbeiten 07:30- ca. 18:00
Do. Schule.
Fr. 07:30- ca. 18:00 und von 0:00- ca. 4:00
Sa. 0:00- ca. 04:00


----------



## Alux (14. Januar 2013)

Da lern ichs wieder zu schätzen noch Schüler zu sein.


----------



## EspCap (14. Januar 2013)

Was für ein Tag.

> Aufsatz für eine Seite der InEars verloren, also nur Musik auf einem Ohr beim Busfahren 
> Portemonnaie im Bus aus der Tasche gefallen, liegen gelassen 
> Nur noch Earl Grey an der Uni, Ceylon ist aus
> Schal im Chemieseminar liegen lassen

Immerhin: Portemonnaie wurde von jemand beim Busfahrer abgegeben. Hab es wieder, - 70 Euro Scheingeld das drin war. Immerhin alle Karten & 10000 Won dringelassen. 

So was gibt's auch nur Montags.


----------



## Ogil (14. Januar 2013)

Wenn CC dabei war wuerde ich die trotzdem sperren lassen. Reicht ja, wenn sich wer die Nummern aufgeschrieben hat um sie fuer seinen naechsten Online-Einkauf zu nutzen...


----------



## DarthMarkus1st (14. Januar 2013)

5/5

das ich von der Lage und Aufteilung her eine schöne Wohnung gefunden habe und der Meitpreis stimmt auch, aber dann fand ich im Expose folgenden Satz:

Die Wohnung ist so günstig, da sie ohne Heizung vermietet wird.




joa, also bau ich mir da erst noch eine ein oder wie oder was ?


----------



## Aun (14. Januar 2013)

naja heißt wohl, das weder zentralheizung/fernwärme noch sonst etwas da ankommt. ergo musste dir wohl ein paar speicheröfen installieren. schönen gruß an die stromrechnung 

aber wer zum geier vermietet heute noch sowas?


----------



## EspCap (14. Januar 2013)

Ogil schrieb:


> Wenn CC dabei war wuerde ich die trotzdem sperren lassen. Reicht ja, wenn sich wer die Nummern aufgeschrieben hat um sie fuer seinen naechsten Online-Einkauf zu nutzen...



3 Stück + eine EC. Bringt ihm aber in der Regel wenig, den Visa-PIN für Onlineeinkäufe hat er ja nicht. Ich ruf mal bei Visa an.


----------



## Alux (14. Januar 2013)

Steam trollt mich. Hab mir ja die CS Anthology Box gekauft die ja auch COndition Zero includiert allerdings wenn ichs starten will werd ich nur zum Steam Shop geleitet wo ichs mir für 10 Euro kaufen soll  2/5


----------



## Selor Kiith (14. Januar 2013)

Die neue (?) Youtube Werbung Alternative whatever...

Jetzt darf ich mir aussuchen welchen mind. 4 Minütigen Dauerwerbefilm anschaue ODER 2 Werbeunterbrechungen während des Videos? Denen hat man im Zoo doch die Bananen geklaut... 5/5


----------



## Konov (14. Januar 2013)

Selor schrieb:


> Die neue (?) Youtube Werbung Alternative whatever...
> 
> Jetzt darf ich mir aussuchen welchen mind. 4 Minütigen Dauerwerbefilm anschaue ODER 2 Werbeunterbrechungen während des Videos? Denen hat man im Zoo doch die Bananen geklaut... 5/5



klingt scheiße.... aber ich hab immer noch keine werbung... seh ich immer nur bei anderen, bei mir gibts das zum glück net ^^
vermutlich dank adblocker


----------



## orkman (14. Januar 2013)

EspCap schrieb:


> 3 Stück + eine EC. Bringt ihm aber in der Regel wenig, den Visa-PIN für Onlineeinkäufe hat er ja nicht. Ich ruf mal bei Visa an.



hae visa pin fuer online einkaeufe ? soweit ich weiss braucht man wie bei amazon das alles doch gar nicht ... einfach nur code eingeben der vorn und hinten drauf steh und gut is es ... also koennte theoretisch jede verkaeufer der ein gutes gedaechtnis hat und die visa kurz sieht alles im kopf behalten und dann ueber die daten deiner karte bezahlen -> EPIC WIN


----------



## Schrottinator (14. Januar 2013)

Alux schrieb:


> Steam trollt mich. Hab mir ja die CS Anthology Box gekauft die ja auch COndition Zero includiert allerdings wenn ichs starten will werd ich nur zum Steam Shop geleitet wo ichs mir für 10 Euro kaufen soll  2/5



Muhahahaha. Condition Zero ist eh schlecht. Allerdings hat's mich vor Lachen schier aus den Latschen gehauen, als ich es auf deutsch eingestellt hatte. Der "britische Akztent" der da simuliert wird ist schon irgendwie Engländerfeindlich.


----------



## Xidish (15. Januar 2013)

Hmmm,

keine Ahnung ob es mir nur so geht, aber die o.g. Arbeitszeiten nehme ich Euch irgendwie nicht ab.
Das habt Ihr nun schon öfters so gepostet und das macht *kein* Mensch mit!
Abundzu mag das ja gehen, aber so oft, meine ich, nein.

Andererseits mögen die Zeiten ja doch stimmen.
Immerhin habt Ihr dennoch häufig Zeit, in den Foren zu posten. 
Nur dann könnt Ihr die o.g. Zeiten nicht als Arbeitszeiten angeben!^^

gn8


----------



## Aun (15. Januar 2013)

xirdish, solange die gestzliche 40 respektive 35 stunden woche nicht maßlos überschritten wird und das dauerhaft, können auch solche unmenschlichen arbeitszeiten mal auftreten. schonmal doppelschicht in einer werkzeugmaschinenfabrik gefahren? ich schon.....


----------



## LarsW (15. Januar 2013)

Xidish schrieb:


> Hmmm,
> 
> keine Ahnung ob es mir nur so geht, aber die o.g. Arbeitszeiten nehme ich Euch irgendwie nicht ab.
> Das habt Ihr nun schon öfters so gepostet und das macht *kein* Mensch mit!
> ...




Ich habe zwei Jobs und hätte ich nicht die kurzen,inoffiziellen Pausen würde ich schon längst Amok laufen..
Und bzgl. der 38 bzw. 40 Stunden Woche: Ich glaube die hatte ich schon seit drei Jahren nicht mehr.Das auch nur noch ´ne gesetzliche Wunschvorstellung.Realität sieht da anders aus.


----------



## Xidish (15. Januar 2013)

Okay, sorry, ich entschuldig mich für meine Einwände.
Es gab auch Zeiten, wo ich jeden Werktag von 7-21 Uhr gearbeitet habe, allerdings saisonal -
oder auch 18 Std LkW fahren (davon 9 aktiv hinter dem Steuer).

Heute würde ich das nicht mehr so durchstehen und wäre es mir auch nicht mehr wert.
Denn irgendwas bleibt da auf der Strecke, ob Gesundheit, gewisse familiäre Verantwortungen oder sonstwas.

Ich wünsche Euch jedenfalls die Kraft, diese Belastungen gut zu verkraften! 

greetz


----------



## LarsW (15. Januar 2013)

Xidish schrieb:


> Okay, sorry, ich entschuldig mich für meine Einwände.



Kein Grund sich entschuldigen zu müssen!


----------



## Murfy (15. Januar 2013)

Das Jahr beginnt echt ungesund.

Kurz vor Weihnachten Nebenhöhlenentzündung... diese ist bis heute noch nicht komplett auskuriert... 5/5
Letzte Woche, in der ersten Arbeitswoche, musste ich mich schon für 2 Tage krank schreiben lassen, weil ich krankheitlich bedingt kaum aus dem Bett kam... 5/5
Ende letzter Woche fingen dann auch noch meine Augen an staubtrocken zu werden, worunter ich jetzt noch leide und was die Arbeit einfach nicht angenehm macht... 5/5

Dabei will ich einfach nur mal wieder gesund sein und in ruhe meiner Arbeit nachgehen können.

Und gestern meinte dann auch noch UPS so doof sein zu müssen nicht mal bei den Nachbarn anzuklingeln für ein Paket... herrgott, 3 Klingeln hat das Haus und man schafft es nur eine zu drücken? Was ein Kraftakt! -_- 4/5

mfg


----------



## Xidish (15. Januar 2013)

@ LarsW

Danke 

--------------------
Mich regt noch immer meine Augenverletzung auf.
Es ist zwar schon besser geworden, strengt aber noch an - gerade jetzt wo Schnee liegt und die Sonne scheint.
Allerdings bin ich dankbar, daß ich knapp an der Pupille vorbeigetroffen habe und daß endich mal die Sonne scheint.


----------



## schneemaus (15. Januar 2013)

Also wenn ich an meine Zeit in der RA-Ausbildung zurückdenke, das war auch ganz witzig. Als ich Blockunterricht hatte, hab ich an den Wochenenden gearbeitet, also unter der Woche von 9 - ca. 17 Uhr Schule, am WE 8-, 9- oder 12-Stunden-Schichten. Zur Zeit des Wochenendunterrichts dann eben am WE den Unterricht, unter der Woche 2 Tage arbeiten und 3 Tage Praktikum in der Klinik. Ich glaub, die längste Zeit ohne nen freien Tag dazwischen waren anderthalb Monate. Und einmal hatt ich nur nen freien Tag, weil mein Vater sich den Fuß gebrochen hat und ich ihn ins KH fahren musste, Unterrichtstag verpasst. Aber ehrlich? Ich würd die Zeit gerne nochmal "durchmachen", hat sehr viel Spaß gemacht, bis dann der extreme psychische Stress losging (was nichts mit der vielen Arbeit oder der Ausbildung zu tun hatte).

Dass ich heute Mittag schon wieder nach Frankfurt fahren muss 2/5. Ich geh ja gerne hin, also zu meinem Therapeuten, aber die Fahrerei ist teilweise schon nervig. Und vor allem denk ich mir jeden Dienstag "Wtf, schon wieder Dienstag, hab das Gefühl, als wär ich erst gestern da gewesen." Aber gleichzeitig denk ich mir "Yeah, wieder ne Woche geschafft, ohne Scheiße zu bauen" 
Dass ich schon wieder verpeilt hab, nüchtern zu bleiben und nen Kaffee mit Milch und Zucker nach dem Aufstehen getrunken hab und nun nicht bei meinem HA zur Blutabnahme antanzen darf 4/5. Müsste relativ dringend überprüft werden, ob alles okay ist wegen dem Medikament, was ich einnehme.


----------



## LarsW (15. Januar 2013)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Dass ich heute Mittag schon wieder nach Frankfurt fahren muss 2/5. *Ich geh ja gerne hin*, also zu meinem Therapeuten, aber die Fahrerei ist teilweise schon nervig. Und vor allem denk ich mir jeden Dienstag "Wtf, schon wieder Dienstag, hab das Gefühl, als wär ich erst gestern da gewesen."* Aber gleichzeitig denk ich mir "Yeah, wieder ne Woche geschafft, ohne Scheiße zu bauen" *




Aber dann lohnt es sich ja droppelt und dreifach! 



Mich regt es gerade irgendwie auf,dass ich seit meiner letzten Trennung das Rauchen angefangen habe.
Irgendwie bescheuert.Vom Leistungssportler,zum Raucher.   

Aber was mich viel mehr fertig macht,ist der letzte Korb den ich kassiert habe.Nach der besagten Trennung glaubte man(n) das dieses Gefühle von Verliebt sein so schnell nicht wieder kommt.
Dann war es da,und man fällt ziemlich auf die Fresse..aber gut zu wissen ist´s trotzdem: Ich bin Gefühlstechnisch doch nicht tot.


----------



## Rayon (15. Januar 2013)

3/5 Sitze im Seminar, und kann kein Anno Online zocken, da der immer meckert, dass Flash nicht aktuell ist. Habs extra nochmal aktualisiert und ist auf dem neuesten Stand. Jemand ne Idee, warum das auf dem Laptop nicht funktioniert und wie ich das zum laufen kriege?


----------



## Xidish (15. Januar 2013)

Ja, Du sollst beim Seminar zuhören!


----------



## schneemaus (15. Januar 2013)

LarsW schrieb:


> Aber dann lohnt es sich ja droppelt und dreifach!



Klar lohnt es sich, die Hinfahrt is auch nie das Problem, aber die Rückfahrt in der überfüllten S-Bahn ist schon nervig. Und dass ich keine Scheiße gebaut habe, ist nur zu einem sehr kleinen Teil ihm zu verdanken, da muss ich mich eher vor meiner Therapeutin in der Klinik verbeugen ^^


----------



## Konov (15. Januar 2013)

Xidish schrieb:


> Ja, Du sollst beim Seminar zuhören!



Warum man da überhaupt hingeht, wenn man eh irgendwas zockt, ist mir auch schleierhaft... ^^

Aber vielleicht gibts anwesenheitspflicht


----------



## Magogan (15. Januar 2013)

Verdammt, hab wieder verschlafen, mein Biorhythmus ist einfach total durcheinander


----------



## BloodyEyeX (15. Januar 2013)

Grade mit dem Auto liegengeblieben an der Autobahneinfahrt.

Denke das wird noch mehr Probleme nach sich ziehen.


----------



## Magogan (15. Januar 2013)

BloodyEyeX schrieb:


> Grade mit dem Auto liegengeblieben an der Autobahneinfahrt.
> 
> Denke das wird noch mehr Probleme nach sich ziehen.



Nicht gut Oo


----------



## Manowar (15. Januar 2013)

Magogan schrieb:


> [/size]
> Nicht gut Oo






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## orkman (15. Januar 2013)

BloodyEyeX schrieb:


> Denke das wird noch mehr Probleme nach sich ziehen.



naja reperatur oder sowas ... aber die bullen koennen einen doch net verknacken nur weil einem das auto an nem dummen ort abkackt


----------



## Aun (15. Januar 2013)

orkman schrieb:


> naja reperatur oder sowas ... aber die bullen koennen einen doch net verknacken nur weil einem das auto an nem dummen ort abkackt



naja wenn der sprit alle ist schon ^^(auch wegen anderen sachen, auf die man selber für die funktiontüchtigkeit achten muss)


wieso is das schon wieder so arschkalt?


----------



## Konov (15. Januar 2013)

orkman schrieb:


> naja reperatur oder sowas ... aber die bullen koennen einen doch net verknacken nur weil einem das auto an nem dummen ort abkackt



Nö höchstens nur dann, wenn man irgendwas blockiert, wo man den wagen auch beiseite hätte schaffen können


----------



## Blutsegeladmiral (15. Januar 2013)

4/5 Plantschkühe oder fette Kerle, die meinen sich in der Straßenbahn/U-Bahn neben mich quetschen zu müssen, obwohl noch genug andere Plätze frei sind.


----------



## Magogan (16. Januar 2013)

Ich muss in 5 Stunden aufstehen, kann aber nicht einschlafen 

Edit: Hab ich schon erwähnt, wie gut ich einschlafen kann? Es ist 2:30 Uhr und ich bin immer noch nicht wirklich müde.


----------



## BloodyEyeX (16. Januar 2013)

Frag mich mal. Guck grad:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=yhvFHd9hBaQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Hilft auch nich.


----------



## Magogan (16. Januar 2013)

Ich bin übrigens immer noch wach. Vielleicht sollte ich mal eine Nacht lang wach bleiben?


----------



## xynlovesit (16. Januar 2013)

Bastelst einfach zu viel an deinem PC rum :b


----------



## Alux (16. Januar 2013)

Magogan schrieb:


> Ich bin übrigens immer noch wach. Vielleicht sollte ich mal eine Nacht lang wach bleiben?



Einmal np
Zweimal in Folge schwierig
Dreimal in Folge..hm das Deutschbuch sieht gemütlich aus
Viermal in Folge...hm geht doch eigtl ganz gut ohne Schlaf
Fünfmal in Folge...gut der Lehrer hats aufgegeben mich zuwecken
Sechsmal in Folge...wo bin ich?
Siebenmal in Folge...zzzzzzz

Aus reiner Erfahrung


----------



## Davatar (16. Januar 2013)

Lützenkirchen schrieb:
			
		

> Pille - Palle - Alle Pralle
> Druff - Druff - Druff - Druff - Druff
> Verpeilt und verschallert, alle verballert
> Druff - Druff - Druff - Druff - Druff
> ...


----------



## Lari (17. Januar 2013)

Youtube Nutzer die meinen das Internet sei ein rechtsfreier Raum. 3/5

Geschichte: ich habe ein selbst aufgenommenes Video hochgeladen, welches in wenigen Stunden die 10.000 Klicks knackte. Allerdings habe ich es wieder entfernt, weil dort Personen zu erkennen waren und ich die Persönlichkeitsrechte nicht verletzen wollte. Jedoch wurde das Video von anderen Usern neu hochgeladen, weil sie geil auf Klicks sind. Diese Video als Urheber wegen Urheberrechtsverletzung natürlich gemeldet und sie werden auch anstandslos von Youtube entfernt.
Ein User allerdings war der Meinung Widerspruch einzulegen. Sein Video sei irrtümlich bzw. fälschlicherweise entfernt worden. Es wird explizit darauf hingewiesen, dass eine Falschangabe strafbar ist. Youtube schrieb mir nun, dass ich die Mitteilung zur Einleitung eines Gerichtsverfahrens bezüglich der Urheberrechtsverletzung schicken sollte, ansonsten wäre das Video in 10 Tagen wieder verfügbar. Daraufhin schrieb ich den User an und wies ihn nochmal darauf hin, dass er sich durch diese Falschaussage strafbar macht und er bewusst ein Urheberrecht verletzt. Drohte sogar mit rechtlichen Schritten, sollte das Video auf Youtube wieder auftauchen. Antwort von ihm: "Hahaha Minusmensch, viel Spaß wünsch ich dir."
Ich schrieb ihm nochmal, dass das Video Offline genommen wurde, weil es Persönlichkeitsrechte verletze. Ich weise ihn hiermit darauf hin, dass ich seine Adresse an die Personen weitergeben werde, deren Persönlichkeitsrechte verletzt würden und er sich somit bei eventuellen Abmahnungen dafür verantworten müsse. Antwort: "Viel Glück beim ausfindig machen von Jürgen P. (Anm.: sein angegebener Name sowie Adresse beim Einspruch) Du bist ja so lächerlich."
Heißt im Endeffekt der Widerspruch wurde mit falschen Angaben gemacht. Und augenscheinlich wohlwissentlich der Urheberrechtsverletzung.

Habe jetzt Youtube nochmal angeschrieben, dass der Widerspruch mit falschen Angaben gemacht wurde und sie sich bloß mein Ursprungsvideo sowie sein entferntes anschauen müssten. Ich bin ja echt mal gespannt, wie das jetzt endet. Ein wenig ernüchternd finde ich jetzt auch noch, dass der Vollidiot meinen Namen, Adresse sowie Telefonnummer hat. Kann ich mich ja schon auf Spaß einstellen, sollte das Folgen für ihn haben. Gerichtlich will ich da natürlich nicht gegen Vorgehen. Wäre sehr traurig, wenn Youtube das Video trotz meines Einwands einfach wieder online stellt und man nicht ohne Gericht sowas verhindern bzw. unterbinden kann.
Leute gibts...


----------



## Konov (17. Januar 2013)

Lari schrieb:


> [...]



Schon doof, aber du hast echt Adresse, Telefonnummer und kompletten Namen bei youtube hinterlegt?!

Da würde ich im Leben nicht draufkommen, aber ich schätze das sind Pflichtangaben, ansonsten ist das echt net besonders schlau


----------



## Lari (17. Januar 2013)

Konov schrieb:


> Schon doof, aber du hast echt Adresse, Telefonnummer und kompletten Namen bei youtube hinterlegt?!
> 
> Da würde ich im Leben nicht draufkommen, aber ich schätze das sind Pflichtangaben, ansonsten ist das echt net besonders schlau



Du musst bei Urheberrechtsansprüchen deine Adresse etc. angeben. Und da ich seine Falschangaben sehen konnte gehe ich mal davon aus, dass er auch meine richtigen Angaben bekommen hat.


----------



## Konov (17. Januar 2013)

Lari schrieb:


> Du musst bei Urheberrechtsansprüchen deine Adresse etc. angeben. Und da ich seine Falschangaben sehen konnte gehe ich mal davon aus, dass er auch meine richtigen Angaben bekommen hat.



Macht Sinn jo... ist natürlich echt scheiße wenn er dann noch anfängt Blödsinn damit anzustellen, wenn gleich er sich damit rechtlich nur noch weiter reinreitet, aber vielfach ist das den Leuten ja egal


----------



## BloodyEyeX (17. Januar 2013)

> Youtube Nutzer die meinen das Internet sei ein rechtsfreier Raum. 3/5



Urheberrechtsverletzungen auf Youtube. Nein wirklich?
Sieh es doch mal so. Dein Video hat nur 10.000 klicks bekommen, weil Youtube so ein verdammt großes Massenphänomen geworden ist.
Warum ist das so? Nun, weil Youtube davon profitiert das urheberrechtsgeschüzte Videos in rohen Mengen auf Youtube hochgestellt werden.
Youtube unterscheidet sich von kinoto nur dadurch das sie "versuchen" diese Inhalte zu verbietet.
Tatsächlich sind sie selbst der größte Nutznießer davon.
An den Millionen Musikstücken die auf Youtube online sind sieht man wunderbar, dass der typische Videouploader auf Youtube keinerlei Skrupel hat
Urheberrechte zu brechen um seinen eigenen Fame zu pushen.


Ohne die Anonymität des Internets sieht das Ganze anders aus: 
Wir hatten in unserer Jugend (vor 10Jahren) aus einer Idee heraus einige Fime gedreht mit dem Titel Kirsch-Witch-Projekt. Das Konzept war großartig, da wir nur mit ner Kamera in den Wald gehen mussten ^^.
Wie dem auch sein. Allen Beteiligten war klar das die Filme eher peinlich, als professionell waren (die professionellen Filme kamen später). So war auch relativ klar, dass das Material höchstens im Bekanntenkreis
die Runde machen sollte. Leider hielt sich einer nicht daran und verkaufte die Filme im damals noch jungen Internet. Die Konsequenzen waren härter als Geldstrafen oder Gerichtsverfahren, er war von da an einfach nicht mehr unser Freund. Die Webseite ist zu meiner Ehrenrettung nicht mehr erreichbar. http://kirschwitch-projekt.de.vu/


----------



## Konov (18. Januar 2013)

Kette gerissen, morgen zu Fuß zur Arbeit 5/5


----------



## Wynn (18. Januar 2013)

STEAM DOWN

5/5 !!!!!!!!


----------



## Schrottinator (18. Januar 2013)

Das Problem liegt bei dir!

Wrynn will seine Steam-ID nicht rausrücken 1/5


----------



## Wynn (18. Januar 2013)

die habens wieder gefixt ^^


----------



## Schrottinator (18. Januar 2013)

Ich war schon online, bevor du in der SB gejammert hast.

Hier noch ein kleines Geheimniss an alle: BUFFED HAT AUCH EINE SHOUTBOX. Das bleibt aber unter uns.


----------



## Wynn (18. Januar 2013)

die aber total leer ist ^^


----------



## Schrottinator (18. Januar 2013)

3/5 kann meine beiden externen Platten nicht finden...


----------



## Aun (18. Januar 2013)

Schrottinator schrieb:


> 3/5 kann meine beiden externen Platten nicht finden...



mäuschen mäuschen piepe mal 

das ich wohl jetzt nach dem kaputten fuß noch ne grippe krieg...


----------



## Wynn (18. Januar 2013)

aun du erinnerst mich an mich ^^

und schrotti ein haus/wohnung verliert nichts ^^


----------



## Sh1k4ri (18. Januar 2013)

Wollte morgen eigentlich Django Unchained gucken, aber nein, muss ja vorher krank werden raaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaage/5


----------



## Wynn (19. Januar 2013)

der virus verbreitet sich im forum wohl 

gute besserung shikari


----------



## Xidish (19. Januar 2013)

Die Post 

regt mich auf. ~/5 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Normalerweise dauert es einen Tag (nachmittags/abends verschickt -> nächsten Tag kommt es an).

Nur dieses Mal sieht es so aus.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Erstmal wird es erst einen Tag später verarbeitet.
Und im Ziel-Paketzentrum liegt es nun seit gestern morgen, hätte gestern bei mir ausgeliefert werden müssen.

Wahrscheinlich kommt es noch nichtmal heute an, da die Zustellung noch gar nicht aktiviert ist.

Arbeiten die auch mal?! 

(Habe erst gestern gehört, die machen auch mal mehrere Stunden Pause, um Kaffee zu trinken.)


----------



## Magogan (19. Januar 2013)

Also meine Amazon Prime Lieferungen kommen fast immer pünktlich an ^^


----------



## Xidish (19. Januar 2013)

Wau - es tut sich doch noch was.

Sa, 19.01.2013 09:58 Uhr -- Die Sendung wurde in das Zustellfahrzeug geladen.


----------



## Aun (19. Januar 2013)

Xidish schrieb:


> Wau - es tut sich doch noch was.
> 
> Sa, 19.01.2013 09:58 Uhr -- Die Sendung wurde in das Zustellfahrzeug geladen.



und nachher liegt ein zettel im briefkasten: empfänger nicht anzutreffen. nächster liefertermin: 21.01.2013   

ich kenn die typen ^^ scheiß job, aber man selbst ärgert sich trotzdem


----------



## Xidish (19. Januar 2013)

Sowas dachte ich mir auch schon,
nur daß ein Zettel im Briefkasten liegt.
"Paket nicht zustellbar - es kann am Montag in der nächsten Filiale abgeholt werden"^

Das wäre nicht so gut, da es wohl sehr groß ist.
Sind etliche Sachen meines Vaters enthalten.

Na wie auch immer, 'ne Beschwerde bekommt die Post (nicht der Bote) eh.


----------



## Konov (19. Januar 2013)

Versuchs mal mit bißchen Geduld, statt hier nur über die Post herzuziehen ^^

Muss hier mal meinen studentischen Arbeitgeber verteidigen... was die Jungs und Mädels jeden Tag leisten, sollte man mehr honorieren - zum Glück verdienen sie schon alle so gut wie nur wenige im Vergleich.
Wenn man sich ärgert dass Pakete nicht ankommen, ok kommt mal vor. Aber immer nur zu sagen "scheiß postboten" bringts auch nicht. Ruf beim Vorstand an und beschwer dich bei denen wegen mieser Arbeitsbedingungen... bestenfalls.

Ansonsten Hände zusammenfalten - warten und froh sein wenn das paket kommt.

Wenn mich beim Austeilen Samstags morgens einer ankacken würde, warum das nicht schneller ging, würde ich ihm sagen, er soll das nächste mal selbst seine Post abholen!

Zum Glück kommt das nicht vor, zu mir sind alle nett 
Warscheinlich gerade deshalb WEIL ichs nur am Wochenende mache


----------



## Xidish (19. Januar 2013)

Nun übertreib mal nicht maßlos!
Ich habe absolut nix über Postboten gesagt!!

Nur, daß ein Paket 2 1/2 Tage rumliegt, ohne daß was damit geschieht, sowas habe ich noch nie erlebt.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (19. Januar 2013)

Wrynn schrieb:


> der virus verbreitet sich im forum wohl
> 
> gute besserung shikari



Danke dir, geht schon besser, Django schau ich nächste Woche dann


----------



## Wynn (19. Januar 2013)

wobei die deutsche post noch geht ^^

bei DPD durfte ich des öfteren eine neulieferung beantragen weil ware defekt durch transport
bei hermes wurde meine paket vor der haustür abgestellt auf der strasse (wohne in einen mehrpersonenhaushalt) habe zum glück den paketboten dabei erwischt und ihn erstmal zusammengeschiessen und beschwerde beim versandhandel eingereicht

da ist es harmlos wenn der dhl bote mal schreibt empfänger nicht angetroffen obwohl ich den ganzen tag da war nur war er zu faul zum klingeln oder hat das päckchen beim dönerladen um der ecke abgegeben nur hat er keine benachrichtungskarte eingeworfen

und meine briefpost krieg ich eh in der woche nicht vor 14/15 uhr meist sehe ich das fahrad vom postboten um 12 uhr in der kneipe um der ecke bei mir wo erstmal saufen tut ^^


----------



## Aun (19. Januar 2013)

Wrynn schrieb:


> wo erstmal saufen tut ^^



die müssen ihre frust ja auch mal bewältigen ^^

erinnert mich an meine schulzeit. mittagspause vor der sozi stunde. erstmal im biergarten nebenan ein pislgen


----------



## kaepteniglo (19. Januar 2013)

Wenn du das Paket vor 17 Uhr abgegeben hättest, wäre es bestimmt noch am selben Tag im Sendezentrum eingegangen. Es gibt da immer einen Stichpunkt bei den Abgabestellen, wann es da sein muss, um noch am selben Tag abgeholt zu werden


----------



## Konov (19. Januar 2013)

Aun schrieb:


> erinnert mich an meine schulzeit. mittagspause vor der sozi stunde. erstmal im biergarten nebenan ein pislgen




LOL
Deutsch Leistungskurs... nicht selten mit den Kollegen zwei Weizen vorher getrunken (abendschule)


----------



## tonygt (19. Januar 2013)

Wrynn schrieb:


> wobei die deutsche post noch geht ^^
> 
> bei DPD durfte ich des öfteren eine neulieferung beantragen weil ware defekt durch transport
> bei hermes wurde meine paket vor der haustür abgestellt auf der strasse (wohne in einen mehrpersonenhaushalt) habe zum glück den paketboten dabei erwischt und ihn erstmal zusammengeschiessen und beschwerde beim versandhandel eingereicht
> ...



Kommt mir bekannt vor hab auch ne Tastatur gekauft die mit DPD geliefert wurde beim öffnen viel mir erstmal die Steuerungs Taste entgenen und später stelle sich dann heraus das die Umschalt Taste nen Deffekt hatte durfte ich jetzt auch zurückschicken.
Wobei ich nach der Doku die ich letztens irgendwo gesehen habe wo jemand im Selbstversuch mal Paket Liefferant gemacht hat, den Leuten nichts vorwerfe Problem sind eher die Dumping Löhne die sich danach richtigen wie schnell du Pakete auslieferst und das man dann natürlich Pakete lieber schnell in den Wagen wirft oder schnell nen Zettel einwirft bevor man wieder ewig wartet, kann ich durchaus nachvollziehen. Da sollten die Versandfirmen mal ganz schnell Nachbessern.


----------



## kaepteniglo (19. Januar 2013)

NHL GameCenter on Xbox360

Erst dauert es 4 Monate, bis die NHL Saison anfängt, und dann funktioniert zum Start die App nicht richtig. Gestern ging sie noch, aber heute bekomm ich keine Serververbindung. Die Webseite von GameCenter ist auch leicht buggy, so dass die Mosaic-Ansicht nicht geht...

Und dann denkt diese doofe Seite doch, dass meine IP aus den Staaten kommt und mir eins der 3pm-Spiele verweigert wird.....


----------



## DarthMarkus1st (20. Januar 2013)

Schnee 5/5 
besonders weil in der gestrigen Lokalzeitung als Wettervrohersage für Sa. und So. stand "vereinzelt *etwas *Schneefall" 
und warum musste ich bei _etwas Schneefall_ dann heute schon 3mal so richtig Schneeschippen und müsste eigentlich schon wieder raus, damit sich kein Spaziergänger-aus-der-Stadt hier aufm Land die Ohren bricht?


----------



## kaepteniglo (20. Januar 2013)

Wie oft ist man denn eigentlich verpflichtet den Schnee zu räumen?

Ich weiß, dass man es auf jeden Fall in der Woche vor 7 Uhr (oder so ähnlich) machen muss, damit keine Wegeunfälle auf den Wegen zur Arbeit passieren, aber Tagsüber???


----------



## Aun (20. Januar 2013)

kaepteniglo schrieb:


> Wie oft ist man denn eigentlich verpflichtet den Schnee zu räumen?
> 
> Ich weiß, dass man es auf jeden Fall in der Woche vor 7 Uhr (oder so ähnlich) machen muss, damit keine Wegeunfälle auf den Wegen zur Arbeit passieren, aber Tagsüber???



In Deutschland ist die Pflicht zur Schneeräumung regional unterschiedlich geregelt. In der Regel beginnt sie werktags um 7.00 Uhr und an Sonn- und Feiertagen um 9.00 Uhr und endet um 20.00 Uhr.


*Verordnungen und Gesetze *
 Das Straßenreinigungsgesetz des Landes Berlin schreibt die Aufstellung eines _Räum- und Streuplan_s vor (§ 3 Abs. 5 StrReinG Bln). Der Räum- und Streuplan umfasst zwei Einsatzstufen und wird jährlich aktualisiert. Die erste Stufe sieht die Räumung von wichtigen Verkehrsachsen und Linien der öffentlichen Verkehrsmittel vor. Des Weiteren sollen Gefahrstellen und Kreuzungsbereiche vorrangig behandelt werden. Ist hier die Verkehrssicherheit gewährleistet, werden Straßen, die der zweiten Stufe zugeteilt wurden, geräumt bzw. gestreut. Abweichend von anderen Bundesländern verbleibt in Berlin nach einer Gesetzesänderung im November 2010 die Verantwortlichkeit für die ordnungsgemäße Durchführung des Winterdienstes beim Anlieger, auch wenn dieser ein gewerbliches Unternehmen mit der Durchführung beauftragt hat (§ 6 Abs. 1 S. 3 StrReinG Bln).[sup][3][/sup]

 In Baden-Württemberg ist § 41 Abs. 2 Straßengesetz die Eingriffsermächtigung für Streupflichtsatzungen der Städte und Gemeinden, die ihre Straßenanlieger in der Regel durch eine so genannte „Streupflichtsatzung“ verpflichten, die Gehwege vor ihren Grundstücken im Winter vom Schnee zu räumen und bei Glatteis zu streuen. Die Satzungen schreiben vor, wo der Schnee anzuhäufen ist, welche Streumittel verwendet bzw. nicht verwendet werden dürfen, die Zeiten, bis zu denen der Schnee geräumt sein muss, usw.

 In der schleswig-holsteinischen Landeshauptstadt Kiel sind Art und Umfang der Streu- und Schneeräumpflicht in der sogenannten Straßenreinigungssatzung geregelt. Der einschlägige § 8 dieser Satzung legt u. a. fest:

_„Die Gehwege sind von Schnee zu befreien. Nach 20.00 Uhr gefallener Schnee ist bis 9.00 Uhr des folgenden Tages zu räumen, auch wenn es um 9.00 Uhr noch schneit. In der Zeit von 9.00 bis 20.00 Uhr gefallener Schnee ist innerhalb einer Stunde nach jedem beendeten Schneefall zu räumen. In dieser Zeit sind Unebenheiten, die durch festgetretenen Schnee entstanden sind, so oft wie erforderlich unverzüglich zu beseitigen. ... Die Gehwege sind für den Fußgängerverkehr in einer Breite von Schnee und Eis freizuhalten und bei Glätte zu streuen, die den örtlichen Erfordernissen der öffentlichen Sicherheit und Ordnung entspricht, soweit möglich mindestens in einer Breite von 1,50 m.“_

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/R%C3%A4um-_und_Streupflicht


----------



## Doofkatze (21. Januar 2013)

Aufgrund des Preises (100 Euro) besitze ich immer nur eine gute Hose. Diese löst sich wie immer regelmäßig nach ca. 1 Jahr auf.

Ich habe also bei meinem Onlineshop des Vertrauens letzte Woche eine neue Hose bestellt, musste dabei nur 1 Größe angeben (1 Modell) und bekam diese geliefert. Glücklicherweise habe ich meine alte Hose im zweiten Haushalt wieder mitgenommen zu meiner unterwöchigen Wohnung, da ich heute freudestrahlend feststellen musste, das sich die Größenverhältnisse geändert haben.

Die neue Hose ist ne ganze Ecke dünner (mein Hüft/Bauchumfang ist ja etwas höher^^), dafür aber rund 10 Centimeter zu lang.

Also muss ich mich wohl heute nach der Arbeit in mein Auto schwingen und rund 1 Stunde fahren, um dann mal vor Ort ein wenig zu "kämpfen".


----------



## Konov (21. Januar 2013)

Der Schnee... es wird immer mehr, hört gar nicht mehr auf und ohne Spikes wirds langsam sehr knifflig überhaupt irgendwohin zu kommen - wenn man nicht gerade auf ner vielbefahrenen Straße fährt 3/5


----------



## HitotsuSatori (21. Januar 2013)

Konov schrieb:


> Der Schnee... es wird immer mehr, hört gar nicht mehr auf und ohne Spikes wirds langsam sehr knifflig überhaupt irgendwohin zu kommen - wenn man nicht gerade auf ner vielbefahrenen Straße fährt 3/5



Bei Schnee fahrende Fahrradfahrer.  
Nein, eigentlich sind mir die egal. Wenn die hinfallen, gibts wenigstens was zu Lachen. ^^

Was mich wirklich aufregt, sind unsere polnischen Gastarbeiter, die in der Wohnung unter uns hausen, wohnen kann man das ja nicht nennen. 5/5 Aber die kriegen auch die dritte Abmahnung demnächst und dann ist Schluss mit Lärmbelästigung.


----------



## Manowar (22. Januar 2013)

Fast ein falsches Auto gekauft


----------



## schneemaus (22. Januar 2013)

Da die Straßen wieder frei sind (oder zu sein scheinen), regt mich auch der Schnee nich mehr auf. Ich hoffe bloß, dass die deutsche Bahn alles im Griff hat, ich muss heute Zug fahren... Und was das Schnee räumen betrifft: Muahahahahaha, ich wohn nicht mehr mit meinem Vater im Eigenheim, da musst ich auch noch oft genug Schnee räumen, jetzt wohn ich in nem Haus mit lauter Wohnungen und es gibt nen Hausmeister :>

BTT: Dass ich gestern Wäsche waschen war oben, wieder runter kam und nen Anruf von unbekannt sowohl auf meinem Festnetz als auch auf meinem Handy hatte. War keiner, den ich kenne, der mal mit unbekannt anruft, also war's mit 95%iger Wahrscheinlichkeit jemand von der Stelle, auf die ich mich beworben hab. Gnarf. Jetzt mal hoffen, dass die heute nochmal anrufen, und zwar am besten dann, wenn ich noch zu Hause bin und nicht, wenn ich grade a) in der Bahn sitze oder b) in Frankfurt bei meinem Therapeuten hocke...


----------



## Schrottinator (22. Januar 2013)

Seit knapp 2 Stunden auf Arbeit und von der Sitzerei schmerzen mir die Knie


----------



## Konov (22. Januar 2013)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Da die Straßen wieder frei sind (oder zu sein scheinen), regt mich auch der Schnee nich mehr auf. Ich hoffe bloß, dass die deutsche Bahn alles im Griff hat, ich muss heute Zug fahren... Und was das Schnee räumen betrifft: Muahahahahaha, ich wohn nicht mehr mit meinem Vater im Eigenheim, da musst ich auch noch oft genug Schnee räumen, jetzt wohn ich in nem Haus mit lauter Wohnungen und es gibt nen Hausmeister :>



Hier liegt immer noch Schnee ohne Ende und deutliche Minusgrade, so dass alles festfriert und liegen bleibt... langsam gehts mir auf die Eier 2/5


----------



## Davatar (22. Januar 2013)

Manowar schrieb:


> Fast ein falsches Auto gekauft


Du kaufst jetzt noch n Auto kurz bevor Du auswanderst?


----------



## schneemaus (22. Januar 2013)

Oh nein, es hat grad wieder angefangen zu schneien :/ Aber dafür muss ich mich schonmal nicht mehr auf die Stadtbusse heute Mittag verlassen, hab grade klar gemacht, dass mein Vater so herkommt, dass er mich mitnehmen kann, er wollt mir eh was vorbei bringen. Demnach nur 1/5. Leute, drückt mir die Daumen, dass meine S-Bahn fährt!


----------



## Manowar (22. Januar 2013)

Davatar schrieb:


> Du kaufst jetzt noch n Auto kurz bevor Du auswanderst?



Ich seh da kein Problem? 


Ne Freundin, will auch nen E39..
Da gibts momentan einen, für recht wenig Geld.
Das schöne an dem, der hat nen 4,6L V8

Wenn man aber von 60ps, auf 350ps geht, find ich das bei ihr nicht sooo toll.
Also könnte sie meinen haben und ich nehm dann den V8 

Kam aber nur durch Hörensagen.. der hat nur den normalen 4,4L Motor drin -> also zu Unrecht gefreut..

Ich nehm mein Auto mit rüber :>


----------



## LarsW (22. Januar 2013)

Nach zwei "geregelten" 40 Stunden Arbeitswochen stehen ab heute wieder Überstunden an.Ist ja nicht so,dass das bereits sechs Monate so geht.. 5/5


----------



## Fritzche (22. Januar 2013)

LarsW schrieb:


> Nach zwei "geregelten" 40 Stunden Arbeitswochen stehen ab heute wieder Überstunden an.Ist ja nicht so,dass das bereits sechs Monate so geht.. 5/5



This is really fuu shit :O


Das nächsten Montag das nächste Größere Update für GW2 kommt -.- Keinen Bock mit nem Stick wieder 1-1,5 Gb zu ziehen 7/5


----------



## Lari (22. Januar 2013)

Wieder die Urheberrechte an meinem Video... diesmal wurden Ausschnitte davon im WDR gezeigt. Die Anfrage, ob sie es benutzen dürfen ist mir dann wohl entgangen. Oder ich verbreite auch einfach urheberrechtlich geschütztes Material und mit der Einblendung Quelle: Internetvideo nehm ich mir die Lizenz einfach. 3/5


----------



## Legendary (22. Januar 2013)

Was hast du denn für geile Videos, dass sie sogar im Fernsehen gezeigt werden?


----------



## Lari (22. Januar 2013)

Fanrandale aus nächster Nähe.


----------



## heinzelmännchen (23. Januar 2013)

Lari schrieb:


> Wieder die Urheberrechte an meinem Video... diesmal wurden Ausschnitte davon im WDR gezeigt. Die Anfrage, ob sie es benutzen dürfen ist mir dann wohl entgangen. Oder ich verbreite auch einfach urheberrechtlich geschütztes Material und mit der Einblendung Quelle: Internetvideo nehm ich mir die Lizenz einfach. 3/5



Der WDR ist immerhin "greifbar" und nicht so diffus irgendwo im Internet. Da würde ich mich auf jeden Fall beschweren.


----------



## Manowar (23. Januar 2013)

Beschweren?
Zum Anwalt damit und Kohle abgreifen ..


----------



## Lari (23. Januar 2013)

Mir fehlt da ein wenig der Elan. Bei der total verkorksten und undurchsichtigen Rechtslage auch garnicht so einfach. Vielleicht dürfen sie Teile verwenden, obwohl laut Youtube AGB nur die Wiedergabe über die entsprechenden Player gestattet ist. Sie haben auch Gesichter verfremdet um keine Persönlichkeitsrechte zu verletzen.
Ich weiß auch nicht inwiefern eine öffentlich zugänglich gemachte Amateurvideoaufnahme jetzt wirklich urheberrechtlich geschützt ist und vor allem, ob man für die unerlaubte Nutzung auch irgendeinen Anrecht auf Schadensersatz hat. Ich hab die Sache aber eigentlich auch abgehakt. Sollte ich nochmal was online stellen dann mit mitten durchs Bild laufendem "Wasserzeichen", meinem Youtube-Channel. Können die Leute kopieren wie sie wollen, dass es nicht von ihnen ist sieht dann jeder. 

Was mich an dem Beitrag vom WDR eigentlich viel mehr stört: sie berichten über rechtsoffene Fanvereinigungen und Ultras und zeigen währenddessen Aufnahmen der Fans. Das sie damit selbst Unbeteiligte nun als rechtsoffen darstellen, die garnichts damit zu tun haben (in dem Fall dadurch, dass ein großer Banner einer befreundeten Fangruppe groß im Bild zu sehen ist, die absolut nicht rechtsoffen ist oder dergleichen) interessiert scheinbar niemanden. Die haben sich auch schon beschwert. Dafür gibts dann sogar schon 4/5


----------



## Schrottinator (23. Januar 2013)

Was hat Nintendo nur mit Wolle und Garn? Erst kam Kriby und jetzt Yoshi? Was soll der Schei*?


----------



## Konov (23. Januar 2013)

Manowar schrieb:


> Beschweren?
> Zum Anwalt damit und Kohle abgreifen ..



Wobei im Zweifel der Anwalt mehr kostet, als er jemals Geld sehen würde


----------



## Magogan (23. Januar 2013)

Die Semestergebühren werden immer höher. Für das erste Semester musste ich noch 240 Euro oder so zahlen, jetzt (für das 4. Semester) sind es schon 255,91 Euro. Das sind immerhin mehr als 42 Euro pro Monat.


----------



## Manowar (24. Januar 2013)

Konov schrieb:


> Wobei im Zweifel der Anwalt mehr kostet, als er jemals Geld sehen würde



Den zahlst aber nicht du.


----------



## Xidish (24. Januar 2013)

Das mit dem Beschweren und Anwalt würde ich mir gut überlegen!
Denn woher haben die das Video?
Entweder hast Du es denen gegeben oder Du hast es einfach ins Netz hochgeladen.

Letzteres darfst Du gar nicht ohne Weiteres.
Wenn Du Pech hast, bekommst Du dafür noch die Quittung. 

Dann sind die Anwaltskosten noch das geringste.
--------------------


Magogan schrieb:


> Die Semestergebühren ...


Ach komm, wer sich so teure Technik leisten kann, für den sind diese Gebühren doch Peanuts. 

Kannst ja mal versuchen, in den Staaten zu studieren.
Erstmal kommst Du da nicht so leicht an einen Studienplatz.
Und hast Du es geschafft, dann mußt Du mehrere Tausend Dollar dafür zahlen.
Jedenfalls war das bei einer Freundin vor vielen Jahren so.
Und da gab es 0 Unterstützung vom Staat.


----------



## Schrottinator (24. Januar 2013)

Magogan schrieb:


> Die Semestergebühren werden immer höher. Für das erste Semester musste ich noch 240 Euro oder so zahlen, jetzt (für das 4. Semester) sind es schon 255,91 Euro. Das sind immerhin mehr als 42 Euro pro Monat.



Es geht nicht nur die so. Vor allem, da zur Begründung man keinerlei Hintergrundinfos finde.... 5/5


----------



## Davatar (24. Januar 2013)

In letzter Zeit hab ich immer son mulmiges Gefühl wenn Leute um mich rum sind, die husten oder niessen. Normalerweise macht mir sowas nichts aus, aber momentan wär einfach der absolut schlechteste Zeitpunkt bei mir, um krank zu werden. Da bau ich mir irgendwie grad ne künstliche Phobie auf o_O 1/5


----------



## Konov (24. Januar 2013)

Davatar schrieb:


> In letzter Zeit hab ich immer son mulmiges Gefühl wenn Leute um mich rum sind, die husten oder niessen. Normalerweise macht mir sowas nichts aus, aber momentan wär einfach der absolut schlechteste Zeitpunkt bei mir, um krank zu werden. Da bau ich mir irgendwie grad ne künstliche Phobie auf o_O 1/5



Geht mir ähnlich momentan... da ich über weihnachten so krass den Rotz hatte, halt ich jetzt immer übereifrig abstand zu jedem der irgendwie krank ist


----------



## schneemaus (24. Januar 2013)

Wieder kein Brief von der Uni im Briefkasten 3/5.


----------



## painschkes (24. Januar 2013)

_Das mir mein Kiefer seid 2-3 Tagen wehtut..daraus resultierende Kopfschmerzen..meh ._._


----------



## EspCap (25. Januar 2013)

Leute, die auf der Autobahn einfach mal *anhalten*, um jemanden der am Ende des Beschleunigungsstreifen steht (warum er das auch immer tut) reinzulassen. 
Und das mit einem 20-Tonner im Rücken, der sich mit 100 nähert. 
Hach.


----------



## Xidish (25. Januar 2013)

Vielleicht hielt er ja an, weil ihn einfach niemand reingelassen hat -
und deutsche Polizei mitunter sehr pingelig ist, was Spurverletzungen angeht, was er nicht riskieren wollte.

Mich regen da eher Autofahrer auf, die meinen, sofort wenn sie ein Schild zum Spurende sehen, sich einordnen zu müssen.
Dagegen sind die anderen auch nicht besser die das Reißverschlussystem entweder nicht kennen, es nicht verstanden haben oder weil sie einfach nur, typisch deutsch, sturr sind
Die lösen die Staus auf den Strassen aus!

*~*/5


----------



## EspCap (25. Januar 2013)

Xidish schrieb:


> Vielleicht hielt er ja an, weil ihn einfach niemand reingelassen hat -



Dass der Kerl auf dem Beschleunigungssteifen steht ist eine Sache (obwohl auch das eigentlich auch nicht passieren sollte), aber dass dann einer auf der eigentlichen Autobahn anhält um den ersten reinzulassen ist einfach nur bescheuert und wahnsinnig. Ich musste dann wie ein Verrückter mit Vollgas auf die (zum Glück leere) linke Spur rüberziehen weil mir sonst um Haaresbreite ein LKW im Kofferraum gestanden wäre.


----------



## Wynn (25. Januar 2013)

wow

pvp server aegwyn horde gankt allianz
erstell ich mir halt einen horde dk - aegwyn allianz gankt horde

erstell ich mir einen horde dk auf einen pve server allianz und horde campen die quest nps und töten sie instant


555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555/
555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555/

verschon uns bloss vor aegwyn und sonstigen flachpfeiffen schickt sie in dschungelcamp von mir aus


----------



## Legendary (25. Januar 2013)

WOW ist scheiße!

PS: Ich hab 2 Weißbier getrunken, das ändert aber nichts an meiner Meinung.


----------



## Wynn (26. Januar 2013)

Die sich anbahnende Umstellung der Temperaturverhältnisse zieht jedoch Wetterempfindliche in Mitleidenschaft, die Anfälligkeit für Kopfweh und Migräne sowie Kreislaufprobleme nimmt zu. Rheumatiker klagen oft über Schmerzen in Gelenken, Muskeln und Gliedern

FFUUUUUUUU/FFFFUUUUUU

und ich wunder mich warum mir schon wieder alles wehtut der kiefer usw


----------



## schneemaus (26. Januar 2013)

Mein Vater hat gestern nen Autounfall gehabt, sein Golf vermutlich Totalschaden, Gott sei Dank ist niemandem was passiert. Ein LKW ist hinten (ungebremst, wie der Fahrer hinterm LKW ausgesagt hat) auf n Auto drauf, das dann auf das Auto meines Vaters und er noch auf das vor sich. Man kann sich vorstellen, wie der Golf aussieht (hab Fotos gesehn, nich schön). Was mich daran so aufregt, ist die Tatsache, dass der Typ da ungebremst draufgefahren ist und dann seine Aussage (die ich von meinem Vater weiß): "Warum bleibe alle stehe? Ich fahre Straße seit 30 Jahre, bleibe nie stehe!" - 100/5


----------



## iShock (26. Januar 2013)

1 Woche vor den Prüfungen werd ich krank und lieg mit 39.5° C flach -_- 5/5


----------



## EspCap (26. Januar 2013)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Mein Vater hat gestern nen Autounfall gehabt, sein Golf vermutlich Totalschaden, Gott sei Dank ist niemandem was passiert. Ein LKW ist hinten (ungebremst, wie der Fahrer hinterm LKW ausgesagt hat) auf n Auto drauf, das dann auf das Auto meines Vaters und er noch auf das vor sich. Man kann sich vorstellen, wie der Golf aussieht (hab Fotos gesehn, nich schön). Was mich daran so aufregt, ist die Tatsache, dass der Typ da ungebremst draufgefahren ist und dann seine Aussage (die ich von meinem Vater weiß): "Warum bleibe alle stehe? Ich fahre Straße seit 30 Jahre, bleibe nie stehe!" - 100/5



... und genau deswegen war mir sehr unwohl, als ich auf der Autobahn mit einem LKW im Rücken _gestanden_ bin.


----------



## heinzelmännchen (27. Januar 2013)

FUUUUUU!!!!!!

Eine Kommilitonin sollte sich bei mir via Email melden, um nen Termin für ne Referatsvorbereitung zu vereinbaren. Und sie meldet sich einfach nicht -.-


GNARGH!/5


----------



## Xidish (28. Januar 2013)

Nicht nur, daß mein Vater nun schon ein halbes Jahr tot ist ...
Nein ... nun wurde meine Mutter erneut operiert ... sehr wahrscheinlich wegen wieder aufgetretenem Krebs ... und das an einer recht unangenehmen Stelle. ~/5


----------



## LarsW (28. Januar 2013)

iShock schrieb:


> ..werd ich krank und lieg mit 39.5° C flach -_- 5/5



Exakt das gleiche.Heute morgen zum Arzt.Drückt mir drei (3!) Rezepte für Medikamente in die Hand,und schickt mich zur Arbeit.
Starker Arzt..und jetzt mit Fieber,Erkältung,12 Stunden am Tag Fotos bearbeiten.An dieser Stelle: Danke.


----------



## Jordin (28. Januar 2013)

keine sexy Tanks auf Aman'Thul 5/5
Oh man. Früher ham sich die Leute um Raidplätze geschlagen ... das waren noch Zeiten


----------



## Wynn (28. Januar 2013)

bin leider kein tank und mit meinem shamy nur second specc heal und kein tank twink das du mich via bnet id laden könntest


----------



## Legendary (28. Januar 2013)

LarsW schrieb:


> Exakt das gleiche.Heute morgen zum Arzt.Drückt mir drei (3!) Rezepte für Medikamente in die Hand,und schickt mich zur Arbeit.
> Starker Arzt..und jetzt mit Fieber,Erkältung,12 Stunden am Tag Fotos bearbeiten.An dieser Stelle: Danke.



Was ist DAS denn bitte für ein Arschloch?


Wenn ich wollte könnte ich selbst mit Schnupfen ne Krankmeldung bekommen. Oo Nur mach ich sowas nicht, da ich im Grunde gerne arbeite...aber mit Fieber gehe ich definitiv nicht mehr in die Arbeit, da ist bei mir der Spaß vorbei - vor allem wenn man es dann deswegen schön verschleppt.


----------



## Reflox (28. Januar 2013)

Gottverdammt, warum bin ich nur so faul? Gestern Abend meine Kaffeetasse vergessen und stehen gelassen. Jetzt wollte ich meine frische Tasse trinken und nimm von alten. EKELHAFT/5


----------



## iShock (28. Januar 2013)

Naja mein Fieber ist mittlerweile wieder auf 37-38°C runter x_x (keine Ahnung wieso das vor 2 Tagen noch so hochgeschossen ist)

nunja heute mal ne Probeklausur für Chemie angeschaut und festgestellt das unser Prof da 1000 Fragen reinpackt die jeweils 2, 4 oder 8 punkte geben... max. Punktzahl 120 (bei allen anderen Klausuren gehts max bis 50 punkte hoch meistens eher so 35-40 x_x)

4/5 - zum glück ist Chemie die letzte Prüfung - kann also noch in Ruhe mein Chemiebuch büffeln x_x


----------



## Magogan (28. Januar 2013)

Bei uns fangen die Prüfungen erst an ^^ Und vor den Prüfungen gibt es immer so viel zu tun


----------



## Konov (28. Januar 2013)

Magogan schrieb:


> Bei uns fangen die Prüfungen erst an ^^ Und vor den Prüfungen gibt es immer so viel zu tun



Dem schließe ich mich an ^^

Aber es hält sich in Grenzen 3/5


----------



## schneemaus (28. Januar 2013)

Dass die Uni Frankfurt schon ihre Bescheide verschickt hat bzw. die auch schon eingetrudelt sind (nicht bei mir), die Uni Mainz sich aber Zeit lässt 5/5.

ICH WILL MEINE VERDAMMTE ZULASSUNG JETZT!!!! *rage*


----------



## iShock (28. Januar 2013)

Magogan schrieb:


> Bei uns fangen die Prüfungen erst an ^^ Und vor den Prüfungen gibt es immer so viel zu tun



ja bei mir auch - war ja auch nur ne Probeklausur^^.... erste Prüfung nächste Woche Montag ... Technische Mechanik, 2 Tage später Mathe x_x Chemie ist erst am 19.2. x_x


----------



## Xidish (28. Januar 2013)

... daß die Telekom versucht, am Telefon Geschäfte abzuwickeln ...

in etwa
_
* Wie Sie sicherlich mitbekommen haben, ist in letzter Zeit die Internet-Kriminalität enorm gestiegen *
* Zum Ihrem Schutz hätten wird da ein Angebot ... zuerst kostenlos, dann knapp 4&#8364; monatlich ohne Vetragsbindung *
* Norton 360 *_

+ Fragen & blablabla

das Ende

_* Na dann eben nicht - wünsche noch einen schönen Tag. *_

eben ... eben nicht 

Mir tun die Angestellten nur etwas leid, die genötigt werden, diese Anrufe zu tätigen.


----------



## Plato0n (28. Januar 2013)

> ICH WILL MEINE VERDAMMTE ZULASSUNG JETZT!!!! *rage*



Was solls denn werden?



> ... Technische Mechanik, 2 Tage später Mathe x_x Chemie ist erst am 19.2. x_x



Was studierst du denn? Mechanik, mathe und chemie, würde auf Ingenieur tippen 




btt: Das mir der scheiß download bei 80% abschmiert...2stunden umsonst mit 50kb/s geladen :-! 4/5


----------



## schneemaus (28. Januar 2013)

Plato0n schrieb:


> Was solls denn werden?




Psychologie. Hab ja auch schon 10 Wartesemester auf der Kante, sprich, es könnte klappen jetzt.


----------



## M1ghtymage (28. Januar 2013)

10 Wartesemester? Heftig.


----------



## schneemaus (28. Januar 2013)

M1ghtymage schrieb:


> 10 Wartesemester? Heftig.



Andere Studiengänge haben mehr (Medizin 13-15), andere Unis bei Psychologie auch mehr (Frankfurt z.B. 18 Semester). Tjaja.


----------



## Konov (28. Januar 2013)

M1ghtymage schrieb:


> 10 Wartesemester? Heftig.



Jo kenne wen der hat 7 Jahre gearbeitet um danach noch ein Medizin studium anzufangen. ^^

7 Jahre macht so knappe 14 Semester


----------



## Humpelpumpel (28. Januar 2013)

Ich versuche mich grad an meiner ersten Steuererklärung 5/5


----------



## seanbuddha (28. Januar 2013)

Punks zahlen Steuern?


----------



## spectrumizer (28. Januar 2013)

Humpelpumpel schrieb:


> Ich versuche mich grad an meiner ersten Steuererklärung 5/5


Ja, hab ich damals auch. Dann schon auf Seite 1 aufgehört und mir 'n Steuerberater gesucht, der das für mich macht.


----------



## spectrumizer (28. Januar 2013)

*Moderation*

Hab den Kleinkrieg hier mal entfernt. Bitte haltet euch an die Netiquette.

@Xidish: Das hatte nichts mit "Meinung äußern" zu tun, sondern ist in meinen Augen schon bei hämischer Provokation anzusiedeln.


----------



## Humpelpumpel (28. Januar 2013)

Ja, aber nur die Edelzecken Sahnebutter. 

Zur Not haben ich ja immer noch ne Bekannte die grad ihre Ausbildung zur Steuerfachangestellten abgeschlossen hat.


----------



## M1ghtymage (28. Januar 2013)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Andere Studiengänge haben mehr (Medizin 13-15), andere Unis bei Psychologie auch mehr (Frankfurt z.B. 18 Semester). Tjaja.



So hatte ich das nicht gemeint. Habe mir nur dein Alter im Profil angesehen und war auf den ersten Blick etwas überrascht. Habe halt noch kein Wartesemester hinter mir und auch noch kein richtiges Semster^^


----------



## schneemaus (28. Januar 2013)

M1ghtymage schrieb:


> So hatte ich das nicht gemeint. Habe mir nur dein Alter im Profil angesehen und war auf den ersten Blick etwas überrascht. Habe halt noch kein Wartesemester hinter mir und auch noch kein richtiges Semster^^



Nun, ich hab mit 18 mein Abitur gemacht, in Rheinland-Pfalz, also im März. Vor fünf Jahren, also 10 Semestern


----------



## Xidish (29. Januar 2013)

so mancher Mod hier ~/5

@ Schneemaus

Ich kann Dich wieder lesen.
Und ich wollte Dich in keinster Weise angreifen! 

so nu aber Gute Nacht


----------



## Davatar (29. Januar 2013)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Punks zahlen Steuern?


Das müssen sie, weils ja jetzt überall die Schwarzgeld-Abkommen gibt und sie ihr Vermögen nicht mehr ins Ausland schaffen können *badabumtsssss*

Edit: BTT: Mein indirekter Vorgesetzter: "Achja, der Code-Abschnitt, der für übermorgen Abend eingeplant war, muss jetzt heute Abend fertig sein, damit wir das morgen einführen können. Ausserdem musst Du heute noch kurz das, das und das machen (Zusatzaufwand ca. 3 Tage)."
Darauf ich: "Öhm, Dir ist aber bewusst, dass das selbst bis übermorgen Abend knapp wird und heute gar nicht mehr schaffbar ist und dass die zusätzlichen Aufgaben sicher 3 Tage brauchen?"
Er: "Das kann schon sein..."
Ich: "Und dass wir eigentlich schon seit anfangs letzter Woche hätten fertig sein können, wenn mir vor nem Monat 2 Mitarbeiter vom Projekt abgezogen worden wären?"
Er: "..."
Ich: "Tjo, dann schlag ich jetzt einfach mal vor, dass sich der Kunde ohne die Zusatzaufgaben arrangieren muss. Ist ja nicht so, dass das bisher nicht auch so gegangen wäre und dass die Zusatzaufgaben etwa Priorität 4 (also sehr niedrig) haben und der Code-Abschnitt für übermorgen Abend Prio 1 hat..."
Er: "Ähm...ja..."

Ich steh grad ultimativ kurz vor der Explosion. Wenn nochmals sowas kommt, können die ihren Schei** allein machen, aber echt. Bin ich froh, dass in nem Monat der ganze Mist hier durch ist und ich endlich von dieser Firma weg kann!


----------



## Wynn (30. Januar 2013)

feucht,windig alles tut weh - meh/meh


----------



## Schrottinator (30. Januar 2013)

Davatar schrieb:


> Das müssen sie, weils ja jetzt überall die Schwarzgeld-Abkommen gibt und sie ihr Vermögen nicht mehr ins Ausland schaffen können *badabumtsssss*
> 
> Edit: BTT: Mein indirekter Vorgesetzter: "Achja, der Code-Abschnitt, der für übermorgen Abend eingeplant war, muss jetzt heute Abend fertig sein, damit wir das morgen einführen können. Ausserdem musst Du heute noch kurz das, das und das machen (Zusatzaufwand ca. 3 Tage)."
> Darauf ich: "Öhm, Dir ist aber bewusst, dass das selbst bis übermorgen Abend knapp wird und heute gar nicht mehr schaffbar ist und dass die zusätzlichen Aufgaben sicher 3 Tage brauchen?"
> ...



Ich glaube, ich habe ein neues Vorbild.


----------



## Fritzche (30. Januar 2013)

Morgen gleich nach der Arbeit nur Stress an der Backe 10/5 -.-


erst zur Bank und das dauert bestimmt ne halbe stunde/ganze Stunde und dann soll ich noch aufräuemn...achso der kack EDV mist muss ja auch ncoh gemacht werden :S Nur noch 7 Monate...ein Glück


----------



## EspCap (31. Januar 2013)

Straßenverkehr. So allgemein. Vorhin auf der A8 schon fast das Leben vor den Augen vorbeilaufen sehen, als ein LKW bei 120 (ich links, er rechts mit der_ gleichen Geschwindigkeit_) einfach mal links blinkt und sofort rüberzieht. Als ich gerade direkt auf seiner Höhe war. Ich also wie ein Verrückter in den 3. Gang und mit 140 rausgezogen, damit er mich nicht in die Leitplanke drückt. Dann hupt der Kerl auch noch, als ich vor ihm die Dreistigkeit besitze mich an das Tempolimit zu halten.



Fuck.


----------



## xynlovesit (31. Januar 2013)

EspCap schrieb:


> Straßenverkehr. So allgemein. Vorhin auf der A8 schon fast das Leben vor den Augen vorbeilaufen sehen, als ein LKW bei 120 (ich links, er rechts mit der_ gleichen Geschwindigkeit_) einfach mal links blinkt und sofort rüberzieht. Als ich gerade direkt auf seiner Höhe war. Ich also wie ein Verrückter in den 3. Gang und mit 140 rausgezogen, damit er mich nicht in die Leitplanke drückt. Dann hupt der Kerl auch noch, als ich vor ihm die Dreistigkeit besitze mich an das Tempolimit zu halten.
> 
> 
> 
> Fuck.




'merans 

Also hier in Florida brauchst echt keine Angst haben Leitplanke gibts nicht, dafuer genug Rasen zum ausweichen! btw, automatik ftw


----------



## EspCap (31. Januar 2013)

Keine Automatik der Welt hätte bei 120 noch so weit runtergeschaltet wie ich es manuell machen konnte. Maximales Drehmoment bei 6000 Umdrehungen und so. Schaltung ftw


----------



## xynlovesit (31. Januar 2013)

Dafuer kann ich mein linken Fuss aus den Fenster haengen  und mit meiner rechten Hand ein 2 Liter Cola Becher trinken!


----------



## EspCap (31. Januar 2013)

Pix or didn't happen


----------



## xynlovesit (31. Januar 2013)

Was faehrst fuern Reiskocher?


----------



## EspCap (31. Januar 2013)

Ford Focus Titanium. Leider etwas schwach motorisiert, aber wenn man nicht mit 5 Leuten fährt geht es eigentlich.


----------



## Xidish (31. Januar 2013)

EspCap schrieb:


> Keine Automatik der Welt hätte bei 120 noch so weit runtergeschaltet wie ich es manuell machen konnte.


Ich frage mich gerade, wieso Du bei 120 zum Gasgeben auf 140 überhaupt runterschaltest - und das vom 5. in den 3.? oo
Da bremst Du doch vielmehr erst ab, was noch gefährlicher wird.


----------



## BloodyEyeX (31. Januar 2013)

Ich weis ja nicht wieviel PS sein Auto hat, aber mit +100 PS müsste das locker gehen. Dreht der Motor halt hoch, was solls. Besser als in der Leitplanke. ^^


----------



## xynlovesit (31. Januar 2013)

Fahre ja ein Chevrolet Cruze, der hat glaub ich 110 PS oder so... also mit dem kannste mal kein schnelles Ueberholmanoever machen, da sind die Amis Kisten richtig scheisse ausgelegt, man drueck aufs Gas dann ueberlegt der erstmal 2 Sekunden der Motor und dann geht's los... unglaublich. Kann halt nicht beurteilen wie sich ein deutsches Auto fahren laesst, aber ich denke mal wenn man da hin drueckt, kommt auch gleich was.


----------



## schneemaus (31. Januar 2013)

Seit nunmehr drei Tagen steht exakt und direkt vor meinem Balkon ein LKW von einer Wasserhochdrucktechnik-Firma und zwei Container. Ich weiß nicht so genau, was die da machen - außer Krach. Ist nicht so, dass die mich wecken würden oder so, aber das geht wirklich den kompletten Tag von ca. 9 bis ca. 16:30. Krach. Ich bin ja schon des öfteren unterwegs, aber ich kann mein Fenster z.B. nicht kippen, ohne dass mir der Kopf wegfliegt. Nervig/5.


----------



## exill (31. Januar 2013)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Seit nunmehr drei Tagen steht exakt und direkt vor meinem Balkon ein LKW von einer Wasserhochdrucktechnik-Firma und zwei Container. Ich weiß nicht so genau, was die da machen - außer Krach. Ist nicht so, dass die mich wecken würden oder so, aber das geht wirklich den kompletten Tag von ca. 9 bis ca. 16:30. Krach. Ich bin ja schon des öfteren unterwegs, aber ich kann mein Fenster z.B. nicht kippen, ohne dass mir der Kopf wegfliegt. Nervig/5.



Ich fühle mit dir, auf der anderen Straßenseite wird grade eine neues Haus gebaut bei uns. Ich krieg zwar davon nur was mit weil ich oben in der Wohnung bin am Wochenende, aber selbst das nervt .


----------



## orkman (31. Januar 2013)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Seit nunmehr drei Tagen steht exakt und direkt vor meinem Balkon ein LKW von einer Wasserhochdrucktechnik-Firma und zwei Container. Ich weiß nicht so genau, was die da machen - außer Krach. Ist nicht so, dass die mich wecken würden oder so, aber das geht wirklich den kompletten Tag von ca. 9 bis ca. 16:30. Krach. Ich bin ja schon des öfteren unterwegs, aber ich kann mein Fenster z.B. nicht kippen, ohne dass mir der Kopf wegfliegt. Nervig/5.



hahaha bei uns in der strasse steht ein minibagger ... was die da machen , keinen plan ... aber die wecken mich jetzt schon seit 2 tagen 

ausserdem werde ich alt ....in den ferien schon um 5 uhr morgens schlafen gehn und dann um 13 uhr aufstehen , dabei bin ich sonst immer erst um 15 uhr aufgestanden ... das alter , das alter


----------



## EspCap (31. Januar 2013)

Xidish schrieb:


> Ich frage mich gerade, wieso Du bei 120 zum Gasgeben auf 140 überhaupt runterschaltest - und das vom 5. in den 3.? oo



Mehr Drehmoment. 100 PS hat das Ding. 150 wären besser, aber wenn man etwas hochtourig fährt zieht es schon auch ganz gut.


----------



## Jordin (31. Januar 2013)

Freund(e) 5/5


----------



## Magogan (31. Januar 2013)

Xidish schrieb:


> Ich frage mich gerade, wieso Du bei 120 zum Gasgeben auf 140 überhaupt runterschaltest - und das vom 5. in den 3.? oo
> Da bremst Du doch vielmehr erst ab, was noch gefährlicher wird.


Also bei meinem Auto kann man im 3. Gang bis zu 150 km/h fahren ^^ Also so unrealistisch bzw. unsinnig ist das nicht ^^


----------



## schneemaus (31. Januar 2013)

Ich wiederhole mich, aber... Wieder nix im Briefkasten


----------



## Schrottinator (31. Januar 2013)

Magogan schrieb:


> Also bei meinem Auto kann man im 3. Gang bis zu 150 km/h fahren ^^ Also so unrealistisch bzw. unsinnig ist das nicht ^^


Der da regt mich auf! Das "Fahrzeug" von mir schafft höchstens 150km/h, wenn es von der Railgun abgeschossen wird. Du hast so viel Kohle, gib einem Kommilitonen was ab! Ich mach dir auch den Tutor. XD


----------



## Xidish (31. Januar 2013)

Magogan schrieb:


> Also bei meinem Auto kann man im 3. Gang bis zu 150 km/h fahren ^^ Also so unrealistisch bzw. unsinnig ist das nicht ^^


Klar kann man das.
Normalerweise fahre ich ab 50 im 4. Gang und ab 80 im 5. Gang.
Wenn ich nun also 120km/h im 5. fahre, runterschalte auf den 3. Gang - kann ich froh sein, daß mir das Getriebe nicht um die Ohren fliegt.
Und selbst wenn es das nicht tut, es macht sowas nicht lange mit.

oder

Anfangs in meiner Fahrzeit wollte ich auf der Landstraße 'nen LkW überholen.
Ich fuhr hinter ihm im 3. Gang.
Beim Überholen (ich weiß, da sollte man nicht schalten^^) wollte ich in den 4. schalten -
erwischte dabei aber leider den 2. Gang.
Das hat mich so gebremst, daß ich den gerade noch so eben den Überholvorgang abschließen konnte.
Dumm war, daß hinter mir noch einer angesetzt hatte.

Daher mein Einwand, wenn ich auf gleicher Höhe mit 'nem LkW bin, bei 120 km/h, dann schalte ich doch niemals 2 Gänge runter, 
wenn ich noch an ihm schnell vorbei will.

Ähm und ich vermute mal auch, daß es sich um einen Transporter und keinen LkW in dem Sinne handelte.
Ich habe ja schon viel erlebt auf den LkW Touren damals - nur 120 km/h schnell war mir noch keiner begegnet -
was nicht ausschließt, daß es sowas auch maaaaal geben mag. 

+

Du mußt in einem niedrigeren Gang immer mehr Gas geben, um z.B. Deine 120 km/h zu halten, während ein höherer Gang das Auto auch mit weniger Gas weiter gleiten läßt. 

greetz

btt

meine Stimmung
meine Sorgen
das Wetter
was gerade passiert


----------



## Ogil (31. Januar 2013)

Das kommt doch immer aufs Auto an und hier Bananen mit Runkelrueben zu vergleichen bringt halt wenig. Ich kann ohne Probleme im 2. Gang auf 100 beschleunigen - aber im Normalfall fahr ich auch nicht sooo hochtourig. Wenn ich aber schnell von der Stelle kommen will, dann bring ich den Motor schon ueber 5000rpm - dann merkt man erst richtig wie es schiebt...

BTT: Mich regt auf, dass ich mich irgendwie so "fertig" fuehle und mich frage, ob ich irgendwas ausbruete...


----------



## Dorbardus2010 (31. Januar 2013)

Amazon...

heute hat nen händler behauptet ich hätte indem ich das steuerkreuz einmal berühre das komplette steuerkreuz vernichtet...dabei ging das schon vorher nicht richtig. 100000/5


----------



## Wynn (31. Januar 2013)

mein verdammter verhurter rechter kiefer

je nach wetter muskelkater ähnlich seit der wurzelbehandlung die komplizierter war und im november fertig war

es reicht ne kleine erkältung oder wetterwechsel und ich spür alles wieder


----------



## Alux (31. Januar 2013)

orkman schrieb:


> ausserdem werde ich alt ....in den ferien schon um 5 uhr morgens schlafen gehn und dann um 13 uhr aufstehen , dabei bin ich sonst immer erst um 15 uhr aufgestanden ... das alter , das alter



Geht mir ähnlich, ich geh zwischen 1-2 pennen und steh um halb sechs auf alles np aber seit paar Wochen bin ich bis halb 10 rum nur in nem Dämmerzustand^^


----------



## Xidish (2. Februar 2013)

wie ich mich momentan fühle alle "hauen" 'se ab ... ~/5


----------



## Hordlerkiller (3. Februar 2013)

Das so nen alter typ glaub 56 oder so, unsere Party gekräscht hat,
haben nach 22:00 bisschen Überzogen so 20 min und meinte guckt mal auf die Uhr 
sonst hole ich die Cops. 20/5 (Party von meinem 70 jährigen Vater ) niemanden hat es gestört nur diesen 
Pinscher -.-


----------



## Ogil (3. Februar 2013)

Der uplay-Schrott. Um FC3 zu spielen muss ich es in Steam starten, was dann uplay startet, wo ich dann das Spiel starten kann. Starte ich uplay direkt taucht das Spiel nicht auf. Dafuq?


----------



## Alux (3. Februar 2013)

Hordlerkiller schrieb:


> Das so nen alter typ glaub 56 oder so, unsere Party gekräscht hat,
> haben nach 22:00 bisschen Überzogen so 20 min und meinte guckt mal auf die Uhr
> sonst hole ich die Cops. 20/5 (Party von meinem 70 jährigen Vater ) niemanden hat es gestört nur diesen
> Pinscher -.-



Da ist unsere Nachbarschaft besser Bei uns kann man bis in die Morgenstunden lauthals feiern und es regt sich niemand auf.


----------



## Olliruh (3. Februar 2013)

Grad nen richtig gutes LoL Match gehabt ... 1/2/25 Sona gewonnen,dann crasht der Server... hoffentlich wird mir das jetzt anerkannt und ich hab meine 2 Siege in Folge


----------



## tonygt (3. Februar 2013)

Bei mir wars genau andersrum richtig hart meine Lane gewonnen, Ez auf 3/0 in den ersten paar Mins gefeedet, bis er auf einmal anfängt super greedy und super dämlich zu werden und alleine gegen 2 Tower dived und so nen gedöns und uns dann das game throwt naja zum glück gabs loss prevented


----------



## Azerak (3. Februar 2013)

Mein Freund fährt heute wieder nach Hause 5/5
Nachbar der uns als abnormale Schwuchteln bezeichnet  5/5
Morgen arbeiten 5/5 xD


----------



## iShock (3. Februar 2013)

Games for Windows Live - größter Schund der jemals entwickelt wurde -_- 5/5


----------



## DarthMarkus1st (6. Februar 2013)

Schneefalllllllllllllllllllll 5/5
und wetter.com hat 2km von mir entfernt ne Wetterstation und danach sind 0mm Niederschlag -> wieso musste ich gerade über 7cm(!) Neuschnee von meinem Auto schieben, als ich Feierabend(Nachtschicht) hatte? 

ich kann den weißen Mist nicht mehr sehen!


----------



## Schrottinator (6. Februar 2013)

Das Wetter ist ein Troll. Zu Weihnachten bringt er alle zum Flennen, weil keine wiße Weihnacht und dann, wenn man wieder arbeiten muss wird man mit Schnee dauerbelästigt. 1/5


----------



## Konov (6. Februar 2013)

Tag fängt schon wieder gut an, gleich zweite Prüfung und heut morgen auf glatter straße direkt erstmal alle Viere von mir gestreckt. 2/5

Zum Glück fahrrad heil - meine größte sorge


----------



## Aun (6. Februar 2013)

Konov schrieb:


> Zum Glück fahrrad heil - meine größte sorge



und konov totalschaden?


----------



## Konov (6. Februar 2013)

Aun schrieb:


> und konov totalschaden?



nee nix passiert aber nervt natürlich - ganze straße vereist, kannste 300m schieben


----------



## Zonalar (6. Februar 2013)

Konov schrieb:


> nee nix passiert aber nervt natürlich - ganze straße vereist, kannste 300m schieben


Bin kaum vom Haus weggekommen. Im Dorf wohne ich gleich aufn Hügel. Man war das ein Abenteuer, runter zur Postauto-Haltestelle zu gelangen ohne auf die Nase zu fliegen!


----------



## Alux (6. Februar 2013)

So wie es aussieht wirds wohl nix mit morgen wieder Schule, noch zu krank 3/5
Zum Glück machen wir in Mathe keinen Stoff mehr, ist der einzige Gegenstand wo ich dabei sein muss damit ichs genau verstehe, beim Rest reichts wenns mir wer erklärt. Und ich hab so mehr Zeit für mein Spezialgebiet in Physik


----------



## HitotsuSatori (6. Februar 2013)

Diese Wärme. 10/5


----------



## iShock (6. Februar 2013)

Heut nacht geschneit... jetzt ist alles schon wieder getaut x_x kann sich das Wetter mal entscheiden 4/5


----------



## Konov (6. Februar 2013)

HitotsuSatori schrieb:


> Diese Wärme. 10/5



... 3 Grad...


----------



## Legendary (6. Februar 2013)

HitotsuSatori schrieb:


> Diese Wärme. 10/5



Wander nach Sibirien aus.


----------



## EspCap (6. Februar 2013)

HitotsuSatori schrieb:


> Diese Wärme. 10/5



Bitte sag mir, dass du nicht in oder der Nähe von Deutschland bist.


----------



## Wynn (6. Februar 2013)

vieleicht ist godzilla bei ihm mal wieder einmarschiert da wirds schonmal warm wenn godzilla mit seinem radioaktiven strahl rumschiesst


----------



## BloodyEyeX (6. Februar 2013)

Nichts los im Forum. Doof. 5/5


----------



## Wynn (6. Februar 2013)

jo wüsst auch jetzt nicht gerade was man reden könnte 5/5


----------



## Combust90 (7. Februar 2013)

Diese Windows Live Mist. Dankeschön das ich Bioshock 2 nicht mehr weiterspielen kann, weil ich mich beim starten immer anmelden muss und das Spiel dabei abstürzt 5/5.


----------



## BloodyEyeX (8. Februar 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



So eine Scheiße.

Wollte während ich an der Arbeit bin meiner schwachen Inet Leitung mal ein wenig Zeit geben für Sachen die ich Nachmittags / Abends nicht machen kann.

Komm ich wieder Youtube downloader abgeschmiert, hat den Energiesparmodus nicht vertragen.

Youtube Video upload eingefroren bei 50%. Verbleibende Zeit 545 Minuten. Ja danke.


----------



## zoizz (9. Februar 2013)

Einkommensteuererklärung machen :4/5

Voraussage des zu erwartenden Betrages: -384,31€
10/5 .... verdammt


----------



## heinzelmännchen (10. Februar 2013)

zoizz schrieb:


> Einkommensteuererklärung machen :4/5
> 
> Voraussage des zu erwartenden Betrages: -384,31€
> 10/5 .... verdammt




Ich kenne keinen, bei dem die erwarteten Beträge gepasst haben ^^


----------



## EspCap (10. Februar 2013)

Leute die nachts um 8 in der Uni Pingpong spielen während ich Physik lernen will


----------



## Alux (11. Februar 2013)

Irgendwie hab ich grad einen Hirnschaden.

Das Planck'sche Wirkungsquantum h = 6,62606957(29)*10^-34 Js
Es gibt mehrere Experimente mit denen man das Wirkungsquantum bestimmen kann aber bin ich grad irgenwie blöd oder warum find ich nirgends eine Info wie Planck es damals errechnet hat 5/5


----------



## Fremder123 (11. Februar 2013)

Dieser ganze verdammte Karnevals-Sch**ß, den man überall um die Ohren gehauen kriegt egal ob Fernsehen, Radio, Zeitung, Internet oder einfach nur beim spazieren gehen! Auch wenn man damit nicht die Bohne was anfangen kann hat ganz Deutschland plötzlich "jeck" zu sein. Sollen die Clowns im Rheinland mit dem Mist und ihren peinlichen Hüten doch [insertrandomflame da kein Bock auf Forenbann]. Hab ja nix gegen gute Stimmung/ Laune, aber diese erzwungene Fröhlichkeit ist einfach zum k***en. Wenn die das feiern wollen sollen sie doch, aber lasst den Rest der Welt damit in Ruhe.

Das Beste an der Sache: Das öffentliche Leben kommt völlig zum Erliegen und das tagelang! Ein Bekannter aus dem Osten (da, wo die "fleißigen Wessis" ja angeblich den Soli hinzahlen) hat heut in der Firmenzentrale in Bielefeld angerufen zwecks Materialbestellung. Dort war nur eine Notbesetzung zu erreichen (die eher zufällig den Hörer abnahm), welche vollkommen verständnislos reagierte dass er in DIESEN Tagen wagt da was zu wollen... er solle kommenden Montag wieder anrufen. Das muss man sich mal vorstellen. Sowas in einer der größten Volkswirtschaften der Welt und die sehen das da scheinbar als völlig legitim! Unklar, aber den Osten als faul hinstellen.

1000/5

/Nerdrage Ende


----------



## Schrottinator (11. Februar 2013)

Wenn's dich nervt, dann mach's wie ich und geh arbeiten.

Ich hocke immernoch an der Doku, die ich Ende des Monats vorlegen muss und es schreibt sich zäher als Kaugummi. 3/5


----------



## Alux (11. Februar 2013)

Mein Spezialgebiet schreibt sich auch extrem zäh, es ist nicht so schwer, nur mal machen....


----------



## Magogan (11. Februar 2013)

Mein Internet ist so langsam, dass ich kaum noch Webseiten aufrufen kann ... 5/5


----------



## Konov (11. Februar 2013)

Magogan schrieb:


> Mein Internet ist so langsam, dass ich kaum noch Webseiten aufrufen kann ... 5/5



Meins auch. Aber nur wenn ich nebenbei den TERA Launcher laden lasse. 50% hab ich schon seit heut morgen 

Restlichen 50% laufen wohl heut abend oder heut nacht durch.
Wenn der Launcher runterlädt ist das Internet zu nix zu gebrauchen ^^


----------



## Sh1k4ri (11. Februar 2013)

Mein Steam wurde gehackt 100/5


----------



## Wynn (11. Februar 2013)

wie das ?

per virus oder so ?


----------



## Sh1k4ri (11. Februar 2013)

Mein Account ist wech, zumindest bin ich nicht mehr auf den F-Listen von meinen Freunden... hatte gestern schon nen Ticket erstellt, aber Steam braucht ja bekanntlich lange...


----------



## Wynn (11. Februar 2013)

oh dann viel erfolg 

was macht man da eingentlich wenn der accoutn weg ist was wollen die den so an infos ?


----------



## Legendary (11. Februar 2013)

Deswegen hab ich diese ganze Scheiße nicht. 

Selbst schuld mit euren 12345 Passwörtern.


----------



## Magogan (11. Februar 2013)

Jetzt ist mein Internet ganz weg, bin über UMTS drin -.-


----------



## Xidish (12. Februar 2013)

Na vielleicht haben Deine Leitungen ja inzischen Deine LPs satt. :
Oder Deine PC Zuchtmachine hat das Netz vorort lahmgelegt.


----------



## Reflox (13. Februar 2013)

Heute hätte ich meinem Bruder wiedermal einfach eins auf die Fresse geben können. Diese rassistische ****geburt hasst einfach alles was kein Schweizer ist. "Wir haben eine neue Musiklehrerin, die ist ein Jugo, von der lass ich mich nicht unterrichten wäh wäh wäh" Alter ich glaub es hackt, manchmal frage ich mich warum der noch Hallo sagt, nicht Sieg Heil. 666/5


----------



## Magogan (13. Februar 2013)

Reflox schrieb:


> Heute hätte ich meinem Bruder wiedermal einfach eins auf die Fresse geben können. Diese rassistische ****geburt hasst einfach alles was kein Schweizer ist. "Wir haben eine neue Musiklehrerin, die ist ein Jugo, von der lass ich mich nicht unterrichten wäh wäh wäh" Alter ich glaub es hackt, manchmal frage ich mich warum der noch Hallo sagt, nicht Sieg Heil. 666/5


Als erstes Auto holt er sich vermutlich einen Opel Kazett ... Nein, Scherz ^^

Was mich aufregt? Gestern 2 Dinge bei Amazon mit Amazon Prime bestellt, beide wurden gestern noch versandt, aber eins davon wird wohl erst morgen ankommen (stand zwar da, dass die Lieferung 2 zusätzliche Tage dauern kann, aber wenn es am selben Tag versandt wird, dann sollte die Lieferung ja doch schneller gehen), ich brauch aber beide gleichzeitig. Immerhin hab ich als Entschädigung einen 6-Euro-Gutschein bekommen, deswegen nur 1/5


----------



## tonygt (13. Februar 2013)

Reflox schrieb:


> Heute hätte ich meinem Bruder wiedermal einfach eins auf die Fresse geben können. Diese rassistische ****geburt hasst einfach alles was kein Schweizer ist. "Wir haben eine neue Musiklehrerin, die ist ein Jugo, von der lass ich mich nicht unterrichten wäh wäh wäh" Alter ich glaub es hackt, manchmal frage ich mich warum der noch Hallo sagt, nicht Sieg Heil. 666/5







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=fxZQnTEePl0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



BTw Seite 666 ob das wohl was zu heißen hat


----------



## Alux (13. Februar 2013)

Reflox schrieb:


> Heute hätte ich meinem Bruder wiedermal einfach eins auf die Fresse geben können. Diese rassistische ****geburt hasst einfach alles was kein Schweizer ist. "Wir haben eine neue Musiklehrerin, die ist ein Jugo, von der lass ich mich nicht unterrichten wäh wäh wäh" Alter ich glaub es hackt, manchmal frage ich mich warum der noch Hallo sagt, nicht Sieg Heil. 666/5



Oha, mein tiefstes Beileid. Wenn du willst hilf ich dir in zu vergraben


----------



## Fritzche (13. Februar 2013)

Das ich nun doch krank geworden bin 17/5


@Reflox

So ein Dummtrottel....


Hatte gestern aber auch im Bus ein Erlebnis mit einer schwarzen die Meinte Rassistisch angegriffen worden zu sein nur weil der Busfahrer die Karte noch einmal sehen wollte  Ihr Freund/Bruder/Mann hat  sich dann erstmal tief schämen müssen als sie anfing den Bus quasi als NPD Ausflug zu defamieren

Achja und das ich gestern eine Nette Junge Dame im Bus kennen gelernt habe und die als wir uns dank meiner Hilfe einen Sitzplatz ergattert hatten wieder austeigen durfte >.< 20.000/5 Hätte der Bus nicht mal ne Panne haben können....


----------



## schneemaus (13. Februar 2013)

Ablehnungsbescheid im Briefkasten gehabt... Grenzrang 24, mein Rang 33...


----------



## Magogan (14. Februar 2013)

Verdammt! Jetzt sind alle benötigten Geräte angekommen, aber es geht nicht richtig, denn ich habe dauernd ein Knacken drin, wenn ich ein Mikrofon anschließe und die Phantomspeisung aktiviere


----------



## Legendary (14. Februar 2013)

Magogan, einfach nur Magogan 5/5


----------



## Fritzche (14. Februar 2013)

Den Versand bei PReis 24...


Montag Geld überwiesen in der Mail stand dann noch 48 Stunden bis es da ist nun guck ich im Lieferstatus noch nichtmal versandfertig....


200.000/5


Will endlich mein S3


----------



## Magogan (14. Februar 2013)

Magogan schrieb:


> Verdammt! Jetzt sind alle benötigten Geräte angekommen, aber es geht nicht richtig, denn ich habe dauernd ein Knacken drin, wenn ich ein Mikrofon anschließe und die Phantomspeisung aktiviere


Aus irgendeinem Grund geht es jetzt ... hmm ... ^^


----------



## Wynn (15. Februar 2013)

> der Titel wie bisher verfügbar war die Lizenzübersetzung von Heyne &#8211; wir werden diese so nicht nachdrucken, und ich kann dir zum gegenwärtigen Zeitpunkt nicht sagen, ob oder wann wir den Titel noch einmal übersetzen und drucken würden.
> 
> Wir veröffentlichen dieses Jahr mehrere McNeill-Titel und zudem Kenne Keine Furcht von Dan Abnett, dass sich mit den Ultramarines in der Zeit der Häresie auseinandersetzt &#8211; vielleicht ist dort ein schöner Ausweichtitel für dich dabei?


----------



## Dugi (15. Februar 2013)

Reflox schrieb:


> Heute hätte ich meinem Bruder wiedermal einfach eins auf die Fresse geben können. Diese rassistische ****geburt hasst einfach alles was kein Schweizer ist. "Wir haben eine neue Musiklehrerin, die ist ein Jugo, von der lass ich mich nicht unterrichten wäh wäh wäh" Alter ich glaub es hackt, manchmal frage ich mich warum der noch Hallo sagt, nicht Sieg Heil. 666/5



Wie wärs wenn du anfängst die Meinung von anderen Leuten zu akzeptieren und zu tolerieren? Es können nicht alle deiner Meinung sein. 

So wie du dich verhälst bist du ja fast genau so Intolerant gegenüber deinem Bruder wie er gegenüber der Musiklehrerin.

Gruss von einem Schweizer ;-)


----------



## tonygt (15. Februar 2013)

Dugi schrieb:


> Wie wärs wenn du anfängst die Meinung von anderen Leuten zu akzeptieren und zu tolerieren? Es können nicht alle deiner Meinung sein.
> 
> So wie du dich verhälst bist du ja fast genau so Intolerant gegenüber deinem Bruder wie er gegenüber der Musiklehrerin.
> 
> Gruss von einem Schweizer ;-)



Es gibt Meinungen die man nicht akzeptieren sollte, vor allem wenn es Nazis sind. Ich bin ein Toleranter Mensch der andere Meinung akzeptiert und toleriert aber irgendwo hörts auf und das ist indem Moment wo es Rassitisch wird. Man hat ja gesehen was das letzte mal passiert ist als man die Nazis akzeptiert hat.


----------



## Schrottinator (15. Februar 2013)

Nix los im GuMo und ich fühl mich heute so kommunikativ ^^


----------



## Reflox (15. Februar 2013)

tonygt schrieb:


> Es gibt Meinungen die man nicht akzeptieren sollte, vor allem wenn es Nazis sind. Ich bin ein Toleranter Mensch der andere Meinung akzeptiert und toleriert aber irgendwo hörts auf und das ist indem Moment wo es Rassitisch wird. Man hat ja gesehen was das letzte mal passiert ist als man die Nazis akzeptiert hat.



Genau das.


----------



## Konov (15. Februar 2013)

Naja ist immer die Frage wo fängt Rassismus an, wo hört er auf... da könnte man ja jetz ne Doktorarbeit drüber schreiben. ^^

Ne Freundin von mir sagt auch öfter die Yallas von nebenan oder so... deswegen ist sie nicht gleich rassistisch.
Viel ist auch umgangssprachlich dahergelabert, was nicht zwangsläufig mit einer rassistischen Ideologie verknüpft sein muss...

Inwieweit das jetzt bei deinem Bruder der Fall ist, kann ich aber unmöglich beurteilen insofern...^^

Akzeptier es, wie er denkt und sag ihm ab und zu dass es nicht die feine englische Art ist... so würd ichs machen


----------



## Dugi (15. Februar 2013)

tonygt schrieb:


> Es gibt Meinungen die man nicht akzeptieren sollte, vor allem wenn es Nazis sind. Ich bin ein Toleranter Mensch der andere Meinung akzeptiert und toleriert aber irgendwo hörts auf und das ist indem Moment wo es Rassitisch wird. Man hat ja gesehen was das letzte mal passiert ist als man die Nazis akzeptiert hat.



Da stimme ich dir zu, aber jemandem eins auf die Fresse hauen nur weil er Rechts eingestellt ist? Komm schon, das ist auch nicht die Lösung. 
Vor allem da m.M.n Linksextremisten genauso scheisse und menschenverachtend sind wie die Nazis.


Es wird heutzutage sowieso jeder als Nazi bezeichnet, auch wenn er nur einmal etwas gegen Ausländer gesagt hat und ausserdem ist es meiner Meinung nach sehr schwer heutzutage nicht auf die dunkle (rechte) Seite zu rutschen, da sich halt einfach sooo viele Ausländer daneben benehmen und langsam reicht es den Leuten. Sehr viele Leute in meinem Alter (um die 20) die ich kenne werden immer rassistischer. Das ist eine Entwicklung welche mir Angst macht...


----------



## tonygt (15. Februar 2013)

Dugi schrieb:


> Da stimme ich dir zu, aber jemandem eins auf die Fresse hauen nur weil er Rechts eingestellt ist? Komm schon, das ist auch nicht die Lösung.
> Vor allem da m.M.n Linksextremisten genauso scheisse und menschenverachtend sind wie die Nazis.
> 
> 
> Es wird heutzutage sowieso jeder als Nazi bezeichnet, auch wenn er nur einmal etwas gegen Ausländer gesagt hat und ausserdem ist es meiner Meinung nach sehr schwer heutzutage nicht auf die dunkle (rechte) Seite zu rutschen, da sich halt einfach sooo viele Ausländer daneben benehmen und langsam reicht es den Leuten. Sehr viele Leute in meinem Alter (um die 20) die ich kenne werden immer rassistischer. Das ist eine Entwicklung welche mir Angst macht...



Extremismus ist egal in welcher Form scheiße trotzdem kein Grund irgendeinen Nazi zu verteidigen. Er sagt genau genommen auch net das er jeden verprügeln will der Rechts ist, sondern das sein Bruder ihn so genervt hat das er es am liebsten gemacht hätte, er aber ein so kluger Mensch ist es nicht zu tun. Aufregen ist ja wohl erlaubt vor allem wenn es um Rassimus geht. Das man als Nazi bezeichnet wenn man Ausländer beleidigt halte ich für richtig, auch ein unterschwelliger Rassimus ist gefährlich und wird deutlich unterschätzt. Das soviel "Ausländer" daneben benehmen halte ich für ne falsch Aussage. Einfach mal die Augen öffnen und net alles glauben was Bild oder wie bei euch das Idioten Blatt heisst, erzählt. Es gibt immer Idioten auf beiden Seiten trotzdem kein Grund nen Nazi zu werden, wer mal bissel sein Kopf einschaltet würde sowas auch bemerken. 

So nuff said
Thema vorbei
BTT:
Meine Maus springt schon wieder und ich weiß net worans liegt 5/5


----------



## Magogan (15. Februar 2013)

tonygt schrieb:


> Meine Maus springt schon wieder und ich weiß net worans liegt 5/5


Vielleicht ist es eine Springmaus?

Dass buffed keine Links mit Umlauten unterstützt 5/5


----------



## Dugi (15. Februar 2013)

tonygt schrieb:


> Extremismus ist egal in welcher Form scheiße trotzdem kein Grund irgendeinen Nazi zu verteidigen. Er sagt genau genommen auch net das er jeden verprügeln will der Rechts ist, sondern das sein Bruder ihn so genervt hat das er es am liebsten gemacht hätte, er aber ein so kluger Mensch ist es nicht zu tun. Aufregen ist ja wohl erlaubt vor allem wenn es um Rassimus geht. Das man als Nazi bezeichnet wenn man Ausländer beleidigt halte ich für richtig, auch ein unterschwelliger Rassimus ist gefährlich und wird deutlich unterschätzt. Das soviel "Ausländer" daneben benehmen halte ich für ne falsch Aussage. Einfach mal die Augen öffnen und net alles glauben was Bild oder wie bei euch das Idioten Blatt heisst, erzählt. Es gibt immer Idioten auf beiden Seiten trotzdem kein Grund nen Nazi zu werden, wer mal bissel sein Kopf einschaltet würde sowas auch bemerken.
> 
> So nuff said
> Thema vorbei
> ...



Ja da hast du natürlich auch recht. Wir lassen das Thema am besten sein... das führt sowieso zu nichts.


PS: Das Idioten-Blatt nennt sich bei uns "Blick". ;-)


----------



## tonygt (15. Februar 2013)

Magogan schrieb:


> Vielleicht ist es eine Springmaus?
> 
> Dass buffed keine Links mit Umlauten unterstützt 5/5


----------



## Magogan (15. Februar 2013)

Sry, du hast aber auch echt eine gute Vorlage geliefert für den Wortwitz ^^


----------



## Reflox (15. Februar 2013)

Dugi schrieb:


> Da stimme ich dir zu, aber jemandem eins auf die Fresse hauen nur weil er Rechts eingestellt ist? Komm schon, das ist auch nicht die Lösung.



Es geht darum, dass er schon öfters einfach sinnfreie rassistische Sätze oder Parolen ausspuckte. Irgendwann ist einfach genug.


----------



## Dugi (15. Februar 2013)

Reflox schrieb:


> Es geht darum, dass er schon öfters einfach sinnfreie rassistische Sätze oder Parolen ausspuckte. Irgendwann ist einfach genug.



Man kann sich die Familie halt nicht aussuchen...


----------



## zoizz (15. Februar 2013)

Das viele Menschen sich aufregen, weil ein anderes totes Tier mit untergemsicht worden ist, obwohl sie es weder rausschmecken, sondern stattdessen billig eingekauft haben. Manchen kann man es nicht recht machen. Ob Tier oder Tier, nach dem Fleischwolf schmeckt man das gemästete eh nicht mehr heraus. Mahlzeit!
5/5


----------



## Magogan (15. Februar 2013)

Hmm, jetzt kopiert HdRO schon WoW (Classic): Über 32 Stunden Server-Wartungsarbeiten Oo


----------



## Alux (16. Februar 2013)

Fernweh...10/5


----------



## zoizz (16. Februar 2013)

Wohin soll denn gehen? Habe ich auch manchmal.


----------



## Alux (16. Februar 2013)

Ach immer wenn ich paar Tage in Wien renn ich die ersten paar Tage wieder daheim dauernd nervös rum und dreh fast durch weil ich wieder raus will^^


----------



## Trollmops (18. Februar 2013)

isometrisch zeichnen 5/5


----------



## Konov (18. Februar 2013)

Frauen
das wetter
undefinierbare schwingungen im fahrrad während der fahrt

alles zusammen gefühlte OVER 9000/5 ^^


----------



## Magogan (18. Februar 2013)

Und schon wieder muss ich 10 Milliarden Folienseiten ausdrucken, weil ich die in der Klausur verwenden darf ...


----------



## schneemaus (18. Februar 2013)

Morgen Termin in Frankfurt und noch NICHTS an Hausaufgaben gemacht, weil ich es zum Teil verrafft hab und viel unterwegs war - Panik/5


----------



## Legendary (18. Februar 2013)

Magogan schrieb:


> Und schon wieder muss ich 10 Milliarden Folienseiten ausdrucken, weil ich die in der Klausur verwenden darf ...


Da brauchst du MINDESTENS (!) dieses Gerät hier, was anderes würd ich an deiner Stelle gar nicht nehmen:


http://direkt.jacob-computer.de/hewlett-packard-hp-laserjet-m9050-mfp-CC395A-B19-artnr-763319.html


----------



## Alux (18. Februar 2013)

Legendary schrieb:


> Da brauchst du MINDESTENS (!) dieses Gerät hier, was anderes würd ich an deiner Stelle gar nicht nehmen:
> 
> 
> http://direkt.jacob-...tnr-763319.html



MADE MY DAY


----------



## schneemaus (18. Februar 2013)

Alux schrieb:


> MADE MY DAY



/sign, von mir gab's auch direkt ein +1


----------



## Magogan (18. Februar 2013)

Legendary schrieb:


> Da brauchst du MINDESTENS (!) dieses Gerät hier, was anderes würd ich an deiner Stelle gar nicht nehmen:
> 
> 
> http://direkt.jacob-computer.de/hewlett-packard-hp-laserjet-m9050-mfp-CC395A-B19-artnr-763319.html


Wieso? Ich habe doch bereits einen Laserdrucker, außerdem kann der von dir verlinkte keine Farbdrucke.


----------



## Legendary (18. Februar 2013)

schneemaus schrieb:


> /sign, von mir gab's auch direkt ein +1


Danke, Danke! 






Magogan schrieb:


> Wieso? Ich habe doch bereits einen Laserdrucker, außerdem kann der von dir verlinkte keine Farbdrucke.



Ja sag a mal, ich bin wirklich tollpatschig! Das geht natürlich nicht.


Zur Wiedergutmachung habe ich dir ein anderes sehr preisgünstiges Gerät rausgesucht:

http://www.amazon.de/LEXMARK-X950de-color-Laserdrucker-Duplex/dp/B0052BAJEE/ref=sr_1_3?s=computers&ie=UTF8&qid=1361217962&sr=1-3

Was mich aufregt: Meine Tollpatschigkeit im Bereich der günstigen Einstiegslaserdrucker 3/5


----------



## iShock (18. Februar 2013)

Magogan schrieb:


> Und schon wieder muss ich 10 Milliarden Folienseiten ausdrucken, weil ich die in der Klausur verwenden darf ...



ey sei froh ich darf in die Chemieprüfung mitnehmen: Stift + Nicht programmierbarer/grafikfähiger Taschenrechner und NIX sonst.... (na gut trinken + essen noch ^^)


----------



## Ol@f (19. Februar 2013)

iShock schrieb:


> ey sei froh ich darf in die Chemieprüfung mitnehmen: Stift + Nicht programmierbarer/grafikfähiger Taschenrechner und NIX sonst.... (na gut trinken + essen noch ^^)


Ich kenn es eher so, dass die Klausuren i.d.R. einfacher sind, falls man keine Zettel etc. mitnehmen darf. 



Informatik-Note gibbet erst in 2 Wochen. 4/5  - Bei uns wird immer am selben Tag noch korrigiert und am Abend kennt man die Note.


----------



## Alux (19. Februar 2013)

Legendary schrieb:


> Ja sag a mal, ich bin wirklich tollpatschig! Das geht natürlich nicht.
> 
> 
> Zur Wiedergutmachung habe ich dir ein anderes sehr preisgünstiges Gerät rausgesucht:
> ...



MADE MY DAY 2.0

Weis nur nicht was schlimmer is, der gute Witz oder das einer nicht ganz checkt worums geht.


Naja heute Nachtschicht einlegen für Schule 3/5


----------



## heinzelmännchen (19. Februar 2013)

Flames bei LoL. Warum ist die Community nur so drauf? 5/5

Da wird einfach grundlos angefangen zu flamen, nur weil er in den tower gezogen wurde und gestorben ist. Danach brach der "shitstorm" los. 

So viele unterschiedliche Berufe wurden mir noch nie zugesprochen, aber alle hatten eins gemeinsam, sie sind im horizontalen Gewerbe tätig.


Naja, Support-Email wg. flame mit game log und screenshots ist draußen, ingame wurde sie auch reportet. Mal gucken was es bringt.


----------



## orkman (19. Februar 2013)

heinzelmännchen schrieb:


> Da wird einfach grundlos angefangen zu flamen, nur weil man in den tower gezogen wurde und gestorben ist. Danach brach der "shitstorm" los.



grundlos nenne ich das nicht , schliesslich hast du dich reinziehen lassen ... wie schlecht muss man denn sein sich von nem bc grabben zu lassen ... und dann auch noch unter den tower * kopf schuettel*

der flame ist vllt unnoetig , da der dich auch nicht zu einem besseren spieler werden laesst ...


----------



## Magogan (19. Februar 2013)

Alux schrieb:


> MADE MY DAY 2.0
> 
> Weis nur nicht was schlimmer is, der gute Witz oder das einer nicht ganz checkt worums geht.


Willst du etwa sagen, dass ich dumm sei? :O


----------



## Trollmops (19. Februar 2013)

dass sich skyrim nach 1 minute einfach selbst schließt ohne mir zu sagen was es fürn problem hat 100/5


----------



## BloodyEyeX (19. Februar 2013)

Irgendwelche Mods Trollmops?


----------



## Trollmops (19. Februar 2013)

nur einen bewusst runtergeladen, wo werden mir die überhaupt angezeigt? 

hab bei steam noch nich so den durchblick 


edit: mittlerweile flieg ich schon im ersten ladebildschirm wieder raus


----------



## heinzelmännchen (19. Februar 2013)

orkman schrieb:


> grundlos nenne ich das nicht , schliesslich hast du dich reinziehen lassen ... wie schlecht muss man denn sein sich von nem bc grabben zu lassen ... und dann auch noch unter den tower * kopf schuettel*
> 
> der flame ist vllt unnoetig , da der dich auch nicht zu einem besseren spieler werden laesst ...



Interessant welche annahmen du machst, die auf spekulationen fußen. Von einem bc habe ich nix geschrieben.
Erstens wurde nicht ich in einen tower gezogen sondern der spieler der angefangen hat zu flamen. Man und ich sind zwei verschiedene wörter  ;-) ich habs mal in 'er' gefixt.

Die akali wurde reingezogen und hat mein team das ganze spiel über beleidigt , mit ausdrücken die meilenweit unter der gürtellinie waren.

...das dazu.

Lol scheint die menschen zu flamewütigen ragenerds werden zu lassen....


----------



## Konov (20. Februar 2013)

WINTERWETTER.... schnee bis freitag und dauerfrost bis -6 grad  5/5


----------



## LarsW (20. Februar 2013)

Frauen endless/5


----------



## tonygt (20. Februar 2013)

heinzelmännchen schrieb:


> Interessant welche annahmen du machst, die auf spekulationen fußen. Von einem bc habe ich nix geschrieben.
> Erstens wurde nicht ich in einen tower gezogen sondern der spieler der angefangen hat zu flamen. Man und ich sind zwei verschiedene wörter ;-) ich habs mal in 'er' gefixt.
> 
> Die akali wurde reingezogen und hat mein team das ganze spiel über beleidigt , mit ausdrücken die meilenweit unter der gürtellinie waren.
> ...



Scheint extrem Elo abhängig zu sein, kenn das flamen weder in Normals noch im Ranked wenn jemand flamed kommt er sofort auf igno.
Habe so in jeden 4-5ten Game wo es mal schlecht läuft Leute die wirklich flamen aber sonst eig eher selten. Die Meisten flamen ja weil sie das Game net verstehen und aus Unverständnis irgendwas kritisieren.


----------



## Konov (20. Februar 2013)

LarsW schrieb:


> Frauen endless/5



Was macht eigentlich deine Modelflamme, ist eine sinnige Beziehung möglich oder entpuppte sie sich als bitch, so wie 99% aller gutaussehenden frauen?


----------



## LarsW (20. Februar 2013)

Konov schrieb:


> Was macht eigentlich deine Modelflamme, ist eine sinnige Beziehung möglich oder entpuppte sie sich als bitch, so wie 99% aller gutaussehenden frauen?



Ganz im Gegenteil.Tolle Frau.Klasse Charakter,aber wie damals schon geschrieben,nicht meine Liga.
´Nen guten Kumpel Ihr vorgestellt,und das passt besser. 
(Wenn ich dafür nicht in den Himmel komme,bin ich beleidigt!)


----------



## Magogan (20. Februar 2013)

LarsW schrieb:


> Ganz im Gegenteil.Tolle Frau.Klasse Charakter,aber wie damals schon geschrieben,nicht meine Liga.
> ´Nen guten Kumpel Ihr vorgestellt,und das passt besser.
> (Wenn ich dafür nicht in den Himmel komme,bin ich beleidigt!)


Unter 20 cm geht bei ihr wohl nichts, wa? 

Am Freitag schon wieder eine Klausur, aber immerhin nur noch 3 Klausuren insgesamt und die letzte am 1.3., deshalb nur 3/5 ^^


----------



## LarsW (20. Februar 2013)

Magogan schrieb:


> Warum seid ihr eigentlich immer so gemein zu mir?





Magogan schrieb:


> Unter 20 cm geht bei ihr wohl nichts, wa?



............................................________
....................................,.-&#8216;&#8221;...................``~.,
.............................,.-&#8221;...................................&#8220;-.,
.........................,/...............................................&#8221;:,
.....................,?......................................................\,
.................../...........................................................,}
................./......................................................,:`^`..}
.............../...................................................,:&#8221;........./
..............?.....__.........................................:`.........../
............./__.(.....&#8220;~-,_..............................,:`........../
.........../(_....&#8221;~,_........&#8220;~,_....................,:`........_/
..........{.._$;_......&#8221;=,_.......&#8220;-,_.......,.-~-,},.~&#8221;;/....}
...........((.....*~_.......&#8221;=-._......&#8220;;,,./`..../&#8221;............../
...,,,___.\`~,......&#8220;~.,....................`.....}............../
............(....`=-,,.......`........................(......;_,,-&#8221;
............/.`~,......`-...............................\....../\
.............\`~.*-,.....................................|,./.....\,__
,,_..........}.>-._\...................................|..............`=~-,
.....`=~-,_\_......`\,.................................\
...................`=~-,,.\,...............................\
................................`:,,...........................`\..............__
.....................................`=-,...................,%`>--==``
........................................_\..........._,-%.......`\
...................................,<`.._|_,-&``................`\


----------



## Magogan (20. Februar 2013)

Ach komm, das war doch nur ein Witz ^^


----------



## heinzelmännchen (20. Februar 2013)

Magogan schrieb:


> Ach komm, das war doch nur ein Witz ^^



Alles andere wäre auch mindestens 3/5 wert gewesen


----------



## Magogan (20. Februar 2013)

heinzelmännchen schrieb:


> Alles andere wäre auch mindestens 3/5 wert gewesen


Gibt es eigentlich wirklich Frauen, die Männer nach der Größe ihres ... ihr wisst schon ... beurteilen? ^^


----------



## Manowar (20. Februar 2013)

Magogan schrieb:


> Ach komm, das war doch nur ein Witz ^^



Wenn du wenigstens witzig wärest..


----------



## Schrottinator (20. Februar 2013)

Magogan schrieb:


> Gibt es eigentlich wirklich Frauen, die Männer nach der Größe ihres ... ihr wisst schon ... beurteilen? ^^



ja

Mich regt auf, dass ich kurz davor bin, meinen Praktikumsbericht, der eigentlich eine technische Dokumentation ist und größer als ie Bachelorthesis eines Arbeitskollegen, fertig zu stellen, als dass ich nur noch nach Grammtik und Rechtschreibfehler suchen muss, und genau jetzt sowas von demotiviert bin, dass ich so gut wie gar nicht fertig werde. Zudem kommt, dass ich das während der Arbeit machen darf, wodurch ich auch noch Schuldgefühle bekomme, weil ich so langsam bin. 3/5 

Und noch was: Mein Nexus 7 ist ein Garantiefall und keiner will zuständig sein 5/5


----------



## Magogan (20. Februar 2013)

Schrottinator schrieb:


> ja


Hmm, das ist natürlich praktisch für mich


----------



## LarsW (20. Februar 2013)

Manowar schrieb:


> Wenn du wenigstens witzig wärest..






Magogan schrieb:


> Hmm, das ist natürlich praktisch für mich




............................................________
....................................,.-‘”...................``~.,
.............................,.-”...................................“-.,
.........................,/...............................................”:,
.....................,?......................................................\,
.................../...........................................................,}
................./......................................................,:`^`..}
.............../...................................................,:”........./
..............?.....__.........................................:`.........../
............./__.(.....“~-,_..............................,:`........../
.........../(_....”~,_........“~,_....................,:`........_/
..........{.._$;_......”=,_.......“-,_.......,.-~-,},.~”;/....}
...........((.....*~_.......”=-._......“;,,./`..../”............../
...,,,___.\`~,......“~.,....................`.....}............../
............(....`=-,,.......`........................(......;_,,-”
............/.`~,......`-...............................\....../\
.............\`~.*-,.....................................|,./.....\,__
,,_..........}.>-._\...................................|..............`=~-,
.....`=~-,_\_......`\,.................................\
...................`=~-,,.\,...............................\
................................`:,,...........................`\..............__
.....................................`=-,...................,%`>--==``
........................................_\..........._,-%.......`\
...................................,<`.._|_,-&``................`\ 

Déjà-vu?


----------



## Ogil (20. Februar 2013)

Magogan schrieb:


> Hmm, das ist natürlich praktisch für mich



Ach es ging um den Bauchumfang? Da bin ich mir relativ sicher, dass der fuer Frauen interessant ist.


----------



## Schrottinator (20. Februar 2013)

Magogan schrieb:


> Hmm, das ist natürlich praktisch für mich



Gyrophob?
_Irgendwas witziges, das nicht als Mobbing interpretiert wird._


----------



## Magogan (20. Februar 2013)

Ogil schrieb:


> Ach es ging um den Bauchumfang? Da bin ich mir relativ sicher, dass der fuer Frauen interessant ist.


Ja, tatsächlich, ich habe auch keine Ahnung, was die anderen da wieder denken. ^^

Was ist denn bitte "Cyrophob"? ^^


----------



## Schrottinator (20. Februar 2013)

Ein G, kein C


----------



## Magogan (20. Februar 2013)

Auch da findet Google nichts Hilfreiches ...


----------



## Schrottinator (20. Februar 2013)

Mich regt auf, dass ich erst jetzt gemerkt habe, dass ich ausversehen gyro anstat gyno geschrieben habe. 1/5 

Was wäre das sonst? Angst vor grychischem Fast Food? ^^


----------



## Aun (20. Februar 2013)

gyropho wär wohl die angst vor kreiseln bzw angst vor zentrifugalkräften


----------



## M1ghtymage (20. Februar 2013)

Handgelenke müssen kernspintomografiert wegen Verdacht auf Styloiditis Ulnae und ich bekomme 2 MRT Termine für jeweils ein Handgelenk, damit die kack Radiologen zwei mal abrechnen können...


----------



## Aun (20. Februar 2013)

und was wollen die wegen den fortsätzen machen?


----------



## Hordlerkiller (20. Februar 2013)

Boah Amazon warum löscht ihr nicht mein Konto hab jetzt 2te Email raus mal sehen was passiert 600/5


----------



## Xidish (21. Februar 2013)

Mich nervt gerade mal Windows und meine Blindheit obendrauf. ~/5

Aus unerklärlichen Gründen hat es meine ganzen versteckten Daten sichtbar gemacht.
Leider habe ich nicht gesehen, daß es sich um eigentlich versteckte daten handelt.

So fing ich an, den mir scheinbar doppelten Ordner unter C zu löschen.
Er zu spät sah ich, daß es sich um eigentlich versteckte Daten handelte und nix Doppeltes. 

So nahm alles seinen Lauf und immer mehr ging nicht mehr.

Als ich dann heute morgen beschloss, Windows neu aufzuseztzen, unterlief mir noch ein böser Fehler.
Die letzte Sicherung meiner Firefoxdaten und der von Thunderbird lag schon etwas zurück.
Als ich sie nun machte, waren diese natürlich auch fehlerhaft.

Somit habe ich vom ganzen letzten Jahr die Mails und auch die letzten hinzugekommenen Lesezeichen nicht mehr. 

So, nun bin ich gerade bei den Windows-Updates (erster Schwung gerade: 55/103) und werde anschließend eine korrekte Sicherung anlegen ...

Hab' ja sonst nix zu tun ... wäre ja sonst auch langweilig ...


----------



## Konov (21. Februar 2013)

Schnee fällt in massen und kein ende in sicht 3/5


----------



## ZAM (21. Februar 2013)

Gejammer um Amazon und Pferdefleisch (mmmh .. *sabber* Pferderouladen <3) 5/5


----------



## Dorbardus2010 (21. Februar 2013)

Zahnschmerzen hornhaut und bindehautentzündung...ne tolle mischung 5/5


----------



## EspCap (21. Februar 2013)

Dass die B10 anscheinend längerfristig zur 30er-Zone werden soll. Eigentlich war das Ding mal ohne Tempolimit ein paar km nach der Stadt, jetzt ist es bei 60/80. Wegen "Luftreinhaltung". 
Ein klein wenig übertreibt es Grün-Rot hier schon


----------



## Aun (21. Februar 2013)

EspCap schrieb:


> Dass die B10 anscheinend längerfristig zur 30er-Zone werden soll. Eigentlich war das Ding mal ohne Tempolimit ein paar km nach der Stadt, jetzt ist es bei 60/80. Wegen "Luftreinhaltung".
> Ein klein wenig übertreibt es Grün-Rot hier schon



dahinter kann nur der ivan stecken


----------



## EspCap (21. Februar 2013)

Aun schrieb:


> dahinter kann nur der ivan stecken



Wer oder was ist Ivan?


----------



## Dorbardus2010 (21. Februar 2013)

ivan = sptzname für russen


----------



## Davatar (22. Februar 2013)

EspCap schrieb:


> Wer oder was ist Ivan?





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xidish (22. Februar 2013)

Moin ...

und


Dorbardus2010 schrieb:


> ivan = sptzname für russen


Weil der Name ja vor allem von den Russen stammt (nee eben nicht).


----------



## Sh1k4ri (22. Februar 2013)

radikaler Konstruktivismus und das ganze Thema an sich 5/5


----------



## Xidish (22. Februar 2013)

Sorry, bin zu müde und daher zu suchfaul.
Aber was bitte ist denn radikaler Konstruktivismus?
Kannst Du das auch umschreiben?


----------



## Sh1k4ri (22. Februar 2013)

Hatten wir heute im Unterricht und schreiben wir auch noch ne Klausur drüber. 

Konstruktivismus sind quasi Erkenntnis- oder Wissenstheorien. Da gibt es dann halt verschiedene Richtungen. Radikaler Konstruktivismus sagt aus, dass das Wissen in uns Menschen bereits steckt, wir es aber mit unseren Sinnen und über eigene Erfahrungen erst zusammenfügen. Es gibt halt keine 100%ige Übereinstimmung von wahrgenommener und erlebter Welt. Radikal wird eigentlich nur das menschliche Wissen an sich bezeichnet, weil es rein subjektiv gesehen wird.

Ist sehr viel Theorie, und beinhaltet noch ne Menge Stoff. Warum ich es in der Ausbildung als Thema habe (mache Erzieher), erschließt sich mir noch net


----------



## Xidish (22. Februar 2013)

Klingt irgendwie kompliziert.
Na viel Erfolg beim "Erlernen".


----------



## Fakebook (22. Februar 2013)

Mein gut sortierter Zeitungsladen hat die "Gehirn & Geist" aus dem Sortiment geschmissen.
Stattdessen drölfhundert "Strick & Schick"-Magazine, "Von und Zu"-Klatschblätter und "Was du eh nie sehen wolltest"-TV-Zeitschriften.


----------



## Xidish (22. Februar 2013)

Aun und der Staff hier, der die "Qualitätsminderung^^ hier auf Buffed scheinbar hilflos inkauf nimmt ... ~/5


----------



## Wynn (24. Februar 2013)

die chip hausmarke von meinem supermarkt hat die rezeptur ihrer chips geändert und jetzt schmecken die total bäh

5/5


----------



## Konov (24. Februar 2013)

Das Wetter... 5/5
wieder matschepampe. hoffentlich isses bald ganz weg


----------



## LarsW (25. Februar 2013)

Die verbleibenden 12 Wochen bis zu theoretischen Gesellenprüfung und die Tatsache,dass ich vom Stoff aus drei Jahren NIX KANN! 5/5.


----------



## Magogan (25. Februar 2013)

Die Nachbarn bohren wieder ... Bohr ist das laut ... 3/5


----------



## Konov (25. Februar 2013)

Magogan schrieb:


> Die Nachbarn bohren wieder ... *Bohr *ist das laut ... 3/5





soziologische theorie - fuck it 5/5


----------



## Magogan (25. Februar 2013)

*WILLKOMMEN IN RISING CITIES, WO DIE WERBUNG SO LAUT IST, DASS DIR DEINE OHREN ABFALLEN!*

Warum muss diese Werbung immer so laut sein? 5/5


----------



## Schrottinator (25. Februar 2013)

Da schließ ich mich an und erhöhe auf jeden Werbespot auf Youtube.

5/5

Bei rising Cities erkennt man noch, dass sie als Videonamen den Filenamen gelassen haben. Die faulen Säcke!


----------



## EspCap (25. Februar 2013)

Frauen. Mehr irritieren als aufregen, aber naja...


----------



## Konov (25. Februar 2013)

Hab immer noch keine werbung auf youtube 


@ESP
Da schließe ich mich mit einer fetten 3/5 an


----------



## HitotsuSatori (26. Februar 2013)

Unsere Nachbarin hat in der obersten Etage die Griffe der Fenster abgeschraubt, weil sie keine geöffneten Fenster im Haus will.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



So langsam drehen hier alle durch...


----------



## Olliruh (26. Februar 2013)

LOL wtf das ist ja so deutsch


----------



## Konov (26. Februar 2013)

@Hitotsu

Rofl kartoffel ^^

Ehrlich gesagt glaube ich, dass sich derjenige damit strafbar macht.
Nicht wegen Sachbeschädigung (wenns nicht seine Fenster sind)

Aber wenn die Fenster im Hausflur sind, bedeutet das im Brandfall z.b. dass eine Flucht- bzw. Zugriffsmöglichkeit durch die Feuerwehr blockiert ist.
Wobei die das sogar einschlagen könnten, aber ist ja nicht Sinn der Sache.

Würde mich beschweren unter angabe dieses Punkts ^^


----------



## HitotsuSatori (26. Februar 2013)

Olliruh schrieb:


> LOL wtf das ist ja so deutsch



Die Frau ist sowieso gestört. Sie meint sogar, dass sie damit durchkommt. Unsere Wohnungsgesellschaft ist schon informiert, die Frau ist ja dort keine Unbekannte (Zitat: "Ach, die macht nur Ärger!" vom Hausmeister). Sie meint halt, dass im Winter nicht gelüftet werden soll, weil sie angeblich friert. Ich will nicht wissen, wie es in ihrer Bude stinkt.


----------



## H2OTest (26. Februar 2013)

VW 5/5


----------



## Magogan (26. Februar 2013)

H2OTest schrieb:


> VW 5/5


Wieso regt dich Volkswagen so sehr auf?


----------



## Wynn (26. Februar 2013)

ich tippe mal absage auf seine bewerbung im gumo

heutzutage wollen die ja schon nen abi abschluss nur damit du wcs putzen darfst


----------



## H2OTest (26. Februar 2013)

"Unter Berücksichtigung unserer Eignungskriterien und der uns zur Verfügung stehenden
Ausbildungsplatzkapazitäten können wir Sie für die gewünschte Berufsausbildung leider nicht einstellen."


----------



## ZAM (26. Februar 2013)

Konov schrieb:


> Ehrlich gesagt glaube ich, dass sich derjenige damit strafbar macht.



Mal abgesehen davon, dass es die Hausverwaltung auch freuen wird, wegen Schimmelbildung dank mangelndem Lüften.


----------



## LarsW (26. Februar 2013)

ZAM schrieb:


> Mal abgesehen davon, dass es die Hausverwaltung auch freuen wird, wegen Schimmelbildung dank mangelndem Lüften.



Wie in der Buffed Redaktion? :X


----------



## Wynn (26. Februar 2013)

computec media ag hat grossraumbüros die von klimaanlagen angetrieben werden 

deshalb haben die meisten redakteure oft in den videos auch ne jacke und schal an im büro weil die anlagen im winter herbst zu kalt und im sommer warmlaufen ^^


----------



## Legendary (26. Februar 2013)

H2OTest schrieb:


> "Unter Berücksichtigung unserer Eignungskriterien und der uns zur Verfügung stehenden
> Ausbildungsplatzkapazitäten können wir Sie für die gewünschte Berufsausbildung leider nicht einstellen."



VW nimmt halt nur die Besten der Besten. 


Ne sorry...tut mir leid für dich. Wie viele Bewerbungen hastn schon geschrieben?


----------



## tonygt (26. Februar 2013)

H2OTest schrieb:


> VW 5/5



Als ich damals in der 8ten mein Berufspraktikum gemacht habe war das noch alles ziemlich simpel ^^. Is aber auch schon nen paar jahre her


----------



## Konov (26. Februar 2013)

Halbe Stunde in nem Lokal gesessen und meiner aktuellen Flamme beigebracht dass ich keine Gefühle mehr hab.

Komme raus, Fahrrad geklaut. Trotz abgeschlossen. 5/5
Alles weg, inklusive Zubehör

ICH HASSE EUCH FAHRRAD DIEBE, wenn ich den erwischen würde... 

Alter Schwede bin ich sauer


----------



## Reflox (26. Februar 2013)

Karma


----------



## Magogan (26. Februar 2013)

Konov schrieb:


> Halbe Stunde in nem Lokal gesessen und meiner aktuellen Flamme beigebracht dass ich keine Gefühle mehr hab.
> 
> Komme raus, Fahrrad geklaut. Trotz abgeschlossen. 5/5
> Alles weg, inklusive Zubehör
> ...


Das muss hart sein. Keine Freundin mehr und auch kein Fahrrad ... 

Fahrräder werden leider recht häufig geklaut ... Ist mir zum Glück noch nie passiert ^^


----------



## Konov (26. Februar 2013)

Magogan schrieb:


> Das muss hart sein. Keine Freundin mehr und auch kein Fahrrad ...
> 
> Fahrräder werden leider recht häufig geklaut ... Ist mir zum Glück noch nie passiert ^^



Ach scheiß auf die freundin. Gibt genug frauen aber das Fahrrad war mein Herzstück, ich hab soviele kilometer damit bei jedem wetter verbracht.

Ich bin so sauer und traurig zu gleich, das kann nur jemand verstehen, der da eine ähnliche Bindung zu nem stück Technik aufgebaut hat
Zum Glück wars nicht mein 2000 Euro bike.

Habe noch ne alte Möhre hier rumstehen ohne sattel, mit der ich hoffentlich fahren kann.

Aber die Trauer nimmt mir keiner


----------



## Magogan (26. Februar 2013)

Zum Glück hab ich keine Bindung zu meinen technischen Geräten, so oft, wie die kaputt gehen ^^

Aber wenn jemand mein Auto klauen würde, wäre ich auch sauer. Und dann würde ich mir von dem Geld von der Versicherung ein anderes holen


----------



## schneemaus (26. Februar 2013)

Menschen. Unbeschreiblich/5.


----------



## tonygt (26. Februar 2013)

Konov schrieb:


> Halbe Stunde in nem Lokal gesessen und meiner aktuellen Flamme beigebracht dass ich keine Gefühle mehr hab.
> 
> Komme raus, Fahrrad geklaut. Trotz abgeschlossen. 5/5
> Alles weg, inklusive Zubehör
> ...



Dafür gibt es denn die sogenannten Stadtschlampen, mir wurden hier auch schon zwei Fahrräder geklaut, wobei ich das erste irgendwie verloren habe


----------



## Konov (26. Februar 2013)

tonygt schrieb:


> Dafür gibt es denn die sogenannten Stadtschlampen, mir wurden hier auch schon zwei Fahrräder geklaut, wobei ich das erste irgendwie verloren habe



Jo... schmerzliche erfahrung, dass ich immer dachte, mich erwischt es nicht.

Habe mich immer sicher gefühlt!!! ein IRRGLAUBE

Die Menschen klauen hier wie die Raben. Mein Glaube ist jedenfalls zutiefst erschüttert. Aber es ist mir eine große Lehre, das steht jedenfalls fest
Mein Schrottbike wäre besser gewesen. Ich hab mich halt einfach sicher gefühlt. Leider zu sicher, aber in deutschland ist eben ein Fahrrad nicht mehr sicher


----------



## tonygt (26. Februar 2013)

Konov schrieb:


> Jo... schmerzliche erfahrung, dass ich immer dachte, mich erwischt es nicht.
> 
> Habe mich immer sicher gefühlt!!! ein IRRGLAUBE
> 
> ...



Ja welches Bike warsn denn jetzt ? das teure oder das billige ?


----------



## Konov (26. Februar 2013)

tonygt schrieb:


> Ja welches Bike warsn denn jetzt ? das teure oder das billige ?



Ich hatte 3 stück.
Das "mittlere" wurde geklaut.

Das schrottigste hab ich noch und das 2000 Euro bike kommt mir sowieso nirgendwo hin außer aufn trail


----------



## tonygt (26. Februar 2013)

Konov schrieb:


> Ich hatte 3 stück.
> Das "mittlere" wurde geklaut.
> 
> Das schrottigste hab ich noch und das 2000 Euro bike kommt mir sowieso nirgendwo hin außer aufn trail



Also das 1000 euro bike ? ^^
Meine Stadtschlampen haben nen Wert von 20-100 Euro, derzeit hab ich nen sehr gutes, ist das alte von meinem Bruder mit zwei funktionierenden Bremsen und 21 Gängen das beste Bike seit langem.


----------



## Konov (26. Februar 2013)

tonygt schrieb:


> Also das 1000 euro bike ? ^^
> Meine Stadtschlampen haben nen Wert von 20-100 Euro, derzeit hab ich nen sehr gutes, ist das alte von meinem Bruder mit zwei funktionierenden Bremsen und 21 Gängen das beste Bike seit langem.



Naja wert mittlerweile vielleicht 200 Euro, mehr schätze ich nicht.
2011 ist ja auch nen weilchen her jetzt... der wertverlust ist ja recht hoch, vorallem weil jetzt nur ne deore/xt/alivio kombi verbaut war und kein SLX oder so ein Spass.


----------



## Xidish (26. Februar 2013)

Konov, das tut mir leid für Dich.
Ich kann die Wut auch gut nachvollziehen.

Mir hatte man mein MB (war schon Teil meines Lebens) vor Jahren auch geklaut - trotz guter Sicherung.
Was mich dann noch mehr aufgeregt hat, daß meine Versicherung nicht gezahlt hat.
Da kam dann so  Fragen wie z.B. ... "Was gedenken Sie nicht getan zu haben, damit es geklaut werden konnte?"
Ca 500&#8364; waren futsch - und der Versicherung habe ich gekündigt.^

was mich sonst gerade aufregt ...
Bin heute morgen aufgewacht und bekam gleich noch im Bett einen dermaßen starken & langen Krampf in der Wade.
Habe jetzt noch Scherzen davon. 5/5


----------



## schneemaus (27. Februar 2013)

Ich kann das auch nachvollziehen, Konov, mein Beileid.
Zwar hab ich nicht so ne Beziehung zu nem Fahrrad (weil ich keins hab, bwaha...), aber würde man mir meine Skates klauen... Ich würde ausrasten.

BTT: Keine Lust, bei dem extrem trüben Wetter gleich raus zu gehn, aber ich bin verabredet. Also: Das Wetter, so langsam 4/5, ich kann's einfach nicht mehr sehen.


----------



## LarsW (27. Februar 2013)

Ach..das ist so scheiße!Wenn man mir mein Fixie klauen würde! :O
Aber immer das positive sehen: Ein Grund sich´n neues Bike zu kaufen..  

Topic: Die Überstunden und das daraus resultierende Zeitproblem um mich für die Gesellenprüfung vorzubereiten. 5/5


----------



## Konov (27. Februar 2013)

LarsW schrieb:


> Ach..das ist so scheiße!Wenn man mir mein Fixie klauen würde! :O
> Aber immer das positive sehen: Ein Grund sich´n neues Bike zu kaufen..



Sehr witzig, als sowieso schon mittelloser student und sich das neue dann wieder klauen lassen??

Danke trotzdem für eure anteilnahme


----------



## Magogan (27. Februar 2013)

Konov schrieb:


> Sehr witzig, als sowieso schon mittelloser student und sich das neue dann wieder klauen lassen??
> 
> Danke trotzdem für eure anteilnahme


War das Fahrrad denn nicht versichert?


----------



## LarsW (27. Februar 2013)

Konov schrieb:


> Sehr witzig, als sowieso schon mittelloser student und sich das neue dann wieder klauen lassen??



Achso!Das wusste ich nicht..Fuck. :/



Magogan schrieb:


> War das Fahrrad denn nicht versichert?



Versicherung bei Fahrraddiebstahl ist immer so ´ne Sache..


----------



## Konov (27. Februar 2013)

Magogan schrieb:


> War das Fahrrad denn nicht versichert?



Nein.... sowas machen 1. nur Leute die die kohle dafür haben und 2. bekommt man selbst im Diebstahlsfall nicht immer die Kohle zurück


----------



## HitotsuSatori (27. Februar 2013)

Ich würd mir gern so viele Dinge kaufen, aber hab zu wenig Geld.  5/5

Ach ja, die Fenstergriffe sind wieder dran. Madame Butterfly hat von der Hausverwaltung eins aufs Dach bekommen und nu keift sie in ihrer Bude rum. ^^


----------



## Magogan (27. Februar 2013)

HitotsuSatori schrieb:


> Ich würd mir gern so viele Dinge kaufen, aber hab zu wenig Geld.  5/5


Das kenne ich ^^

Ich kauf mir dauernd irgendwelchen Mist, den ich eigentlich gar nicht brauche und dann ist für die wichtigen Dinge, wie zum Beispiel eine Wii U, kein Geld mehr da. Aber wirklich glücklich macht mich das auch nicht, wenn ich so viel Geld ausgebe ...

Hmm, ich bekomme für meinen Bausparvertrag weniger Zinsen als ich im Jahr an Service-Pauschale bezahlen muss ... Da hätte ich auch noch warten können mit dem Abschluss ^^ Aber im Vergleich zu der Summe, die ein Haus kostet, ist das ja praktisch nichts, von daher ist das eigentlich auch egal ^^


----------



## Konov (27. Februar 2013)

Magogan schrieb:


> Das kenne ich ^^
> 
> *Ich kauf mir dauernd irgendwelchen Mist, den ich eigentlich gar nicht brauche und dann ist für die wichtigen Dinge, wie zum Beispiel eine Wii U, kein Geld mehr da.* Aber wirklich glücklich macht mich das auch nicht, wenn ich so viel Geld ausgebe ...
> 
> Hmm, ich bekomme für meinen Bausparvertrag weniger Zinsen als ich im Jahr an Service-Pauschale bezahlen muss ... Da hätte ich auch noch warten können mit dem Abschluss ^^ Aber im Vergleich zu der Summe, die ein Haus kostet, ist das ja praktisch nichts, von daher ist das eigentlich auch egal ^^




haaaaaaaaaaaaaa. haa, 

Ich musste schmunzeln ^^

Achja und Geld hab ich auch keins, hitotsu, falls es dich tröstet 
Man lernt übrigens mit der Zeit, an anderen dingen gefallen zu finden, als an Geld ausgeben. Das macht aus dir einen besseren Menschen, sieh es doch mal so ^^


----------



## Alux (27. Februar 2013)

Die Spacken von der Buchbinderei 3/5

Vorgestern meine Arbeit hingebracht und abgeklärt:
21€ für Umschlag und binden
25€ für Seiten drucken

Alles okay aber das nochmal 10€ für die Arbeit draufkommen erfähr ich heut!!


----------



## HitotsuSatori (27. Februar 2013)

Konov schrieb:


> Man lernt übrigens mit der Zeit, an anderen dingen gefallen zu finden, als an Geld ausgeben. Das macht aus dir einen besseren Menschen, sieh es doch mal so ^^



Ja, das ist ja auch in Ordnung. Mir wurde allerdings erst vorgestern (wieder) gesagt, dass ich ein böser Mensch bin, weil ich nicht getauft wurde und auch meine Kinder, falls ich mal welche haben sollte, nicht taufen lassen werde. Ja, die Welt ist grausam.


----------



## tonygt (27. Februar 2013)

Konov schrieb:


> haaaaaaaaaaaaaa. haa,
> 
> Ich musste schmunzeln ^^
> 
> ...



Da Konsum nur eine Scheinbefridigung ist und eigentlich nur über unsere Unzufriedenheit hinwegtäuscht. Macht es einem wirklich zu einem "besseren" Menschen zumidnest, wenn man wirklich aufhört zu Konsumieren oder sich zumindest bewusst wird was und warum man konsumiert und um an diesen Punkt zu bekommen braucht es echt viel Zeit. Denn ohne den Konsumzwang könnten wir endlich mal anfangen, uns mit den wirklichen Problemen zu beschäftigen


----------



## SkoII (27. Februar 2013)

PS4. Ich habe mich gefreut, dass Sony die Preise der Spiele nicht über 60$ rausbringen will. Umgerechnet wären das...lass mich raten...60€.  Ist ja immer so. Umrechnung ftw.

Quelle für den Dollar-Preis: http://www.4players.de/4players.php/spielinfonews/PlayStation4/34337/2129217/PlayStation_4%7CSpiele_nicht_teurer_als_60_Dollar_und_jeder_Titel_im_Store.html

Jetzt kann man allerdings Spiele schon vorbestellen und diese kosten 80 verdammte Euronen. Die haben echt nicht mehr alle Latten im Zaun. Ich weiß man könnte sagen "Ist ja nur Vorbestellung. Bei Release normalisiert sich das dann."
Aha. Und ihr glaubt das wirklich? Selbst wenn das Spiel 70€ kosten würde wäre das eine Frechheit wie ich finde. 60$ wird umgerechnet in 70-80€. W T F!!!

Ich würde mir gerne eine PS4 kaufen, aber wenn die Spiele wieder so anstronomische Preise wie PS3 haben, dann muss ich mir das nochmal überlegen. 60-70€ für ein Spiel sind einfach zuviel. Für PC-Spiele zahle ich Neupreis 40€.

TL;DR

4/5


----------



## Konov (27. Februar 2013)

tonygt schrieb:


> Da Konsum nur eine Scheinbefridigung ist und eigentlich nur über unsere Unzufriedenheit hinwegtäuscht. Macht es einem wirklich zu einem "besseren" Menschen zumidnest, wenn man wirklich aufhört zu Konsumieren oder sich zumindest bewusst wird was und warum man konsumiert und um an diesen Punkt zu bekommen braucht es echt viel Zeit. Denn ohne den Konsumzwang könnten wir endlich mal anfangen, uns mit den wirklichen Problemen zu beschäftigen



Dafür bekommt der herr Kollege eine +1


----------



## Hordlerkiller (27. Februar 2013)

Schiedsrichter 600/5
2 Auswechslungen in Nachspielzeit wir nicht nachgespielt sowas macht Fussbal kaputt


----------



## seanbuddha (28. Februar 2013)

Zu spät zur Arbeit... 5/5

*Kopf auf den Schreibtisch hämmer*


----------



## Manowar (28. Februar 2013)

Hordlerkiller schrieb:


> Schiedsrichter 600/5
> 2 Auswechslungen in Nachspielzeit wir nicht nachgespielt sowas macht Fussbal kaputt



Nachspielzeit sollte 3min sein und er hat bis ~4:30 laufen lassen..öhm?


----------



## Konov (28. Februar 2013)

Frauen - ich bin wieder das arschloch dass sie nur ausgenutzt hat 5/5

Jaja , i dont give a fuck


----------



## HitotsuSatori (28. Februar 2013)

Konov schrieb:


> Frauen - ich bin wieder das arschloch dass sie nur ausgenutzt hat 5/5
> 
> Jaja , i dont give a fuck



Du kannst als Mann nicht gewinnen. Und ja, ich bin eine Frau und weiß, dass das unfair ist. 

was mich aufregt: Hab Hunger und darf noch ne Stunde nichts essen, weil ich grad vom Zahnarzt komm. >.< 10/5


----------



## Konov (28. Februar 2013)

HitotsuSatori schrieb:


> Du kannst als Mann nicht gewinnen. Und ja, ich bin eine Frau und weiß, dass das unfair ist.
> 
> was mich aufregt: Hab Hunger und darf noch ne Stunde nichts essen, weil ich grad vom Zahnarzt komm. >.< 10/5



Danke, dem stimme ich zu 
Guten appo wenn du dann anfängst zu essen.


----------



## Alux (28. Februar 2013)

Das die neuen Boxen sich nicht einschalten lassen.


----------



## heinzelmännchen (28. Februar 2013)

Mein LOL-Ping ....... -.-

25ms --> 6k ms --> 25ms --> 6k ms ARGH!!!

und das mitten in nem Teamfight =( 5/5


----------



## zoizz (28. Februar 2013)

Konov schrieb:


> Frauen - ich bin wieder das arschloch dass sie nur ausgenutzt hat 5/5
> 
> Jaja , i dont give a fuck



Du wolltest doch eh schluss machen?


----------



## Konov (28. Februar 2013)

zoizz schrieb:


> Du wolltest doch eh schluss machen?



Ja nur findet sie das nicht so lustig


----------



## heinzelmännchen (1. März 2013)

Faulheit! Du sagst mir jetzt sofort wo du Motivation eingesperrt hast sonst endet das hier noch ganz böse!


gnargh, gestern noch 4 Seiten für meine Hausarbeit geschrieben und heute bisher keine Zeile weitergekommen -.-


----------



## Schrottinator (1. März 2013)

Mein Praxissemester ist rum und dabei hab ich mich so wohl gefühlt. Jetzt dann keine Kohle mehr und für die FH malochen.


----------



## HitotsuSatori (1. März 2013)

Konov schrieb:


> Ja nur findet sie das nicht so lustig



Na ja, man sollte es ja auch nicht lustig finden, wenn man verlassen wird. ^^ Ich kenn das so: Macht der Mann Schluss, ist er das A****loch. Macht die Frau Schluss, hat der Mann sich falsch verhalten. So oder so - da musst du jetzt durch.


----------



## Konov (1. März 2013)

HitotsuSatori schrieb:


> Na ja, man sollte es ja auch nicht lustig finden, wenn man verlassen wird. ^^ Ich kenn das so: Macht der Mann Schluss, ist er das A****loch. Macht die Frau Schluss, hat der Mann sich falsch verhalten. So oder so - da musst du jetzt durch.



So ungefähr kommts mir vor, ja 
vorallem bei den jungen dingern, die denken dann ihr Traumprinz hat sie verlassen und jetzt geht die welt unter und natürlich bin ich an allem schuld

Ich hätte ja vorher wissen können wir meine Gefühle sich entwickeln und so weiter und so fort


----------



## Aun (1. März 2013)

delete recycle.bin


----------



## Ogil (1. März 2013)

Konov schrieb:


> vorallem bei den jungen dingern, die denken dann ihr Traumprinz hat sie verlassen und jetzt geht die welt unter und natürlich bin ich an allem schuld


Dann lass Dich doch einfach nicht mit so jungen Dingern ein


----------



## Konov (1. März 2013)

Ogil schrieb:


> Dann lass Dich doch einfach nicht mit so jungen Dingern ein



Ich behalte das auf jedenfall im Hinterkopf!


----------



## schneemaus (1. März 2013)

Ich freu mich die ganze Zeit schon auf's Last Man Standing heute Abend, vor allem, seit ich wusste, welche Games gezockt werden... Und jetzt ist MyVideo down, es war doch mit nem extremen Serveransturm zu rechnen  5/5

Edit: Nu funzt's. Mein Abend ist doch gerettet


----------



## Reflox (1. März 2013)

Morgen Cousine beim Umzug helfen. 3/5


----------



## Alux (1. März 2013)

Kein Thread mehr zum labern


----------



## win3ermute (1. März 2013)

Alux schrieb:


> Kein Thread mehr zum labern



Jo, und die Verantwortung liegt wohl bei mir, obwohl ich das Posting relativ eindeutig als "Spaß" deklariert habe. Die Reaktion Zams lag nicht in meiner Absicht, aber ihr dürft mir gerne die Schuld geben. PM ist bereits raus...


----------



## Magogan (1. März 2013)

Alux schrieb:


> Kein Thread mehr zum labern


Wir sind einfach zu nett zueinander 

Mir ist langweilig 1/5

Ich warte noch auf ein paar Wii-Spiele, die mir meine Eltern geschickt haben (nein, keine neuen, die haben die schon ewig). 2/5, weil die Post wieder so lange braucht ...

@win3ermute: Du solltest dich vielleicht weniger dekadent ausdrücken xD


----------



## Alux (1. März 2013)

Weis nicht ich aktualisier nicht oft genug den Browser. Hab angefangen was zu schreiben, zwischendrin kurz was gegoogled und dann gepostet upss plötzlich 2 Posts über mir der von Zam mit den 3 Auflistungen und nochma reload war meiner auch weg obwohl ich der ernst gemeint war. Wer weis was man alles hat wenn man in der 3. Person von sich redet, ich red ja auch mehr mit mir selbst als mit anderen...was ich mal behandeln sollte...

Aber besser wir sind leise sonst ändert Zam noch unsere Usernamen ala Cox in peinliche Frauennamen




Magogan schrieb:


> Ich warte noch auf ein paar Wii-Spiele, die mir meine Eltern geschickt haben (*nein, keine neuen, die haben die schon ewig*). 2/5, weil die Post wieder so lange braucht ...




Schätzchen ich könnt dich abknutschen, weist du wie beruhigend so ein Satz in der Klammer ist und alles entschärft?


----------



## Konov (2. März 2013)

Facebook mal wieder... 5/5

Der rotz geht mir so auf die Eier, wenn ich mich anmelde muss ich als erstes irgendwelche Partypics von leuten sehen, wo sie den Hitlergruß machen, dann dutzend mal I LIKE darunter

Ich mein unabhängig vom Hitlergruß - den scheiß will doch einfach keiner wissen.
Würde mich gerne wieder löschen wenn ichs nicht brauchen würde für die Uni


----------



## HitotsuSatori (2. März 2013)

Ich musste mir bis zum Fensterstreit von vor ein paar Tagen immer kotzhässliche Duckface-Bilder von meiner Nachbarin ansehen und auch darunter befanden sich zig Likes... Nun hat sie mich ja entfreundet (Darüber bin ich wirklich traurig!!) und ich muss den Mist nicht mehr sehen. 

was mich aufregt: BonPrix! Die haben mir jetzt schon zum dritten Mal was in der falschen Größe/Farbe geliefert. Leute... wenn ich ne 38 bestelle, will ich keine 34! >.< 10/5


----------



## Alux (2. März 2013)

HitotsuSatori schrieb:


> Ich musste mir bis zum Fensterstreit von vor ein paar Tagen immer kotzhässliche Duckface-Bilder von meiner Nachbarin ansehen und auch darunter befanden sich zig Likes... Nun hat sie mich ja entfreundet (Darüber bin ich wirklich traurig!!) und ich muss den Mist nicht mehr sehen.
> 
> was mich aufregt: BonPrix! Die haben mir jetzt schon zum dritten Mal was in der falschen Größe/Farbe geliefert. Leute... wenn ich ne 38 bestelle, will ich keine 34! >.< 10/5



Ich schließ mich an dsa FB Zeug an, grad eben wieder so ne tolle Nachricht, ich zitiere: „käsnudel von schatzi *__* mhh geeil &#9829;“  WHO THE FUCK CARES!?!


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (3. März 2013)

Alux schrieb:


> „käsnudel von schatzi *__* mhh geeil &#9829;"



Das ist ja widerlich...


----------



## Wynn (3. März 2013)

lebensmittel sweet mushrooms nicht was du denkst ^^


----------



## EspCap (3. März 2013)

Clubs. Ich kann einfach nach wie vor nicht verstehen, wie Leute so was toll finden können. Hackedichte Leute, die alle paar Minuten in dich reintanzen reintorkeln, unglaubliche schlechte Remixes von Songs die eh schon grenzwertig sind, keine Luft weil Rauch & Trockeneisnebel, Lasershows die einem schön in die Retina knallen... 

Von abartigen Preisen (10 EUR für einen dünnen Barcadi-Cola, what?) mal abgesehen.


----------



## Konov (3. März 2013)

EspCap schrieb:


> Lasershows die einem schön in die Retina knallen...



Nett formuliert 



EspCap schrieb:


> Von abartigen Preisen (10 EUR für einen dünnen Barcadi-Cola, what?) mal abgesehen.



Mich stört neben den Preisen mittlerweile am meisten die Lautstärke. Ab 1 Uhr wird so laut aufgedreht, dass man zwangsläufig Ohrensausen bekommt und bis Mittags am folgenden Tag überhaupt nix mehr hört.
Das hab ich ein paar mal erlebt, heute mach ich sowas nicht mehr. Leider ist es in fast jedem Club so, von daher kannste gleich alle streichen


----------



## Schrottinator (3. März 2013)

Sonic & Knuckles - Historisch betrachtet wohl das erste Sonic, das mir auf den Keks geht.


----------



## zoizz (3. März 2013)

Du wirst alt EspCap. Bei den modernen Alkopops schmeckt man den Alk nicht raus, beim altehrwürdigen BaCo schmeckt man sofort, wovon die gewünschte Wirkung kommt. Kids these Days vertragen das nicht.


----------



## EspCap (3. März 2013)

Konov schrieb:


> Mich stört neben den Preisen mittlerweile am meisten die Lautstärke. Ab 1 Uhr wird so laut aufgedreht, dass man zwangsläufig Ohrensausen bekommt und bis Mittags am folgenden Tag überhaupt nix mehr hört.



Das sowieso. Am Anfang ging's noch und ich war positiv überrascht, dass man sich noch unterhalten konnte. Hat nicht lange gehalten. 
Immerhin hat der Laden echt nette Türsteher & Security-Leute. 



> [font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]Du wirst alt EspCap[/font]





I know. Nächste Woche 20 :/


----------



## Legendary (3. März 2013)

EspCap schrieb:


> Clubs. Ich kann einfach nach wie vor nicht verstehen, wie Leute so was toll finden können. Hackedichte Leute, die alle paar Minuten in dich reintanzen reintorkeln, unglaubliche schlechte Remixes von Songs die eh schon grenzwertig sind, keine Luft weil Rauch & Trockeneisnebel, Lasershows die einem schön in die Retina knallen...
> 
> Von abartigen Preisen (10 EUR für einen dünnen Barcadi-Cola, what?) mal abgesehen.


MIMIMI!


Wenns dich stört dann geh halt nicht in Clubs. Ich war jahrelang jedes Wochenende furt bis mich auch die teuren Preise, die Leute etc. aufgeregt haben und was hab ich gemacht? Ich bin einfach nicht mehr weg gegangen, so einfach geht das.


----------



## HitotsuSatori (4. März 2013)

Legendary schrieb:


> MIMIMI!
> 
> 
> Wenns dich stört dann geh halt nicht in Clubs. Ich war jahrelang jedes Wochenende furt bis mich auch die teuren Preise, die Leute etc. aufgeregt haben und was hab ich gemacht? Ich bin einfach nicht mehr weg gegangen, so einfach geht das.



^ This.

Unsere Raidleitung möchte unbedingt Elegon heroisch im 25er legen und das ungeachtet des neuen Contents, der bald draußen ist. Nervig! 10/5


----------



## Combust90 (4. März 2013)

EspCap schrieb:


> Clubs. Ich kann einfach nach wie vor nicht verstehen, wie Leute so was toll finden können. Hackedichte Leute, die alle paar Minuten in dich reintanzen reintorkeln, unglaubliche schlechte Remixes von Songs die eh schon grenzwertig sind, keine Luft weil Rauch & Trockeneisnebel, Lasershows die einem schön in die Retina knallen...
> 
> Von abartigen Preisen (10 EUR für einen dünnen Barcadi-Cola, what?) mal abgesehen.




Ich verstehe auch nicht so recht, was die Leute an Clubs so toll finden. Ich bin für jede Minute froh, in der ich einfach meine Ruhe habe. Sowas ist mir viel zu hektisch. Naja Geschmäcker sind unterschiedlich und ich muss ja nicht hingehen.


----------



## EspCap (4. März 2013)

Legendary schrieb:


> Wenns dich stört dann geh halt nicht in Clubs.



Tu ich normalerweise auch nicht, bin nur mitgegangen weil eine Freundin hin wollte. 
Manchmal sind Clubs schon erträglich, wenn auch erst bei einem bestimmten Alkohollevel


----------



## SkoII (4. März 2013)

Tomb Raider liegt seit heute morgen auf dem Tisch und ich darf es laut Steam nicht spielen -______-


----------



## Alux (4. März 2013)

Irgendein dreckiges nicht existentsberechtigtes Individuum auf diesem Planten hat sich über meine Handy Nr auf meine Kosten für 200€ bei paybox bereichert 10/5


----------



## Legendary (4. März 2013)

EspCap schrieb:


> Tu ich normalerweise auch nicht, bin nur mitgegangen weil eine Freundin hin wollte.



Jaja, was tut man nicht alles für die lieben Frauen.


----------



## Trollmops (4. März 2013)

das gefühl irgendwas wichtiges vergessen zu haben... 5/5

bin grad innerlich total unruhig, weiß aber nicht im geringsten warum


----------



## Sh1k4ri (5. März 2013)

Meine PC Teile kommen erst morgen, und da ist keiner hier zu Hause GRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR/5


----------



## Xidish (5. März 2013)

Hatte gestern paar Konzentrationsprobleme.
Dennoch musste ich ja anfangen, 'ne Arbeitsplatte mit der Stichsäge zurecht zu schneiden.
Durch zu spätes Bemerken, daß das Sägeblatt nicht mehr richtig in der Führung lief, gab's 'nen Fehlschnitt.
Da war die Platte etwas zu kurz geworden. ~/5 

Das gute ist, ich muss eh noch eine weitere Platte holen und nehme die alte Platte nun für die andere geplante Seite.
Dafür reicht die Länge allemal.

Und morgen bin ich "wahrscheinlich" beim Zuschneiden vorsichtiger/konzentrierter.
Das ist nicht nur mal eben ein gerader Schnitt - sondern 'ne Ausklinkung mit Ecken und Rundungen für den Türrahmen.

*ps.* 
Konzentrationsprobleme, weil Freundin wech, Jobabsage + Mutti kommt nächste Woche ins Krankenhaus (1 Woche vor ihrem Geburtstag ) 
(mache mir Sorgen um sie, nachdem was letztes Jahr war und dieses Jahr schon gewesen ist).


----------



## Fritzche (6. März 2013)

Dead Space 3....das Spiel ist nicht schlecht ( Aber irgendwie doch etwas am schwächeln....mehr dazu später ) nur kriegt es die Cloud irgendwie nicht hin vernünftig zu speichern ???? Jedesmal lande ich wieder kurz nach dem Absturz obwohl ich schon kapitel 12 war gestern >.< 10/5


Heute mal probieren mit Cloud aus und gleich auf Hardcore.....weil selbst auf schwer werden dir Heal und Muni nachgeworfen...irgendwie....naja....(Teilweise sind die Nebenmisssionen härter weil da selten Muni spawnt usw. Oo)


PS: Wünsch dir alles Gute Xidish  Hört sich echt scheiße an....


----------



## Xidish (6. März 2013)

Danke 

Irgendwie geht's immer weiter.
Habe nur im letzten halben Jahr besonders gemerkt, so viele Jahre im voraus kann man gar nicht planen.
Es kann immer plötzlich völlig Unerwartetes eintreffen.


----------



## Trollmops (7. März 2013)

Mama   / 5

& alles gute @ xidish


----------



## Stevesteel (8. März 2013)

* BER-Überraschung: Mehdorn wird Chef des Berliner Flughafens*
Da wird der Bock zum Gärtner gemacht. Solch einen unfähigen Menschen, der die Bahn, Air-Berlin und viele weitere Unternehmen in den Bankrott, bzw. Fast-Bankrott getrieben hat.

Da rollen sich mir die Fussnägel hoch, nicht zu fassen -_-


----------



## ZAM (8. März 2013)

Das, um die Ärzte zu zitieren, "Angst, Hass, Terror und der Wetterbericht" die dominanten Nachrichten zur Zeit sind. 100000/5. Ich weiß schon, warum ich normalerweise Nachrichten meide


----------



## Xidish (8. März 2013)

Nachrichten gucke ich auch nur abundzu - ist eh immer fast dasselbe, Korruption, Krieg, Wetter und nonsens.^^

Mir reicht schon, was ich erlebe. 
Und der Termin rückt immer näher.   

ps. Danke Trollmops


----------



## Olliruh (8. März 2013)

Die ganze Sache mit Frei wild. Juckt doch keine Sau was er damals gemacht hat. Man kann es auch übertreiben und aus jedem Text das interpretieren was man will 
Die haben vor ein paar Jahren schon mal ein Echo gewonnen da hat das kein Schwein gejuckt und auch letztes Jahr auf dem WFF gespielt und dieses Jahr gibts nen riesen Bohai


----------



## Schrottinator (8. März 2013)

Nix los im Gumo


----------



## Noxiel (8. März 2013)

Das meine Teile von Mindfactory so lange brauchen. Jetzt warte ich schon eine Woche und vor nächstem Dienstag wird es auch nicht kommen.


----------



## Thoor (8. März 2013)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Die ganze Sache mit Frei wild. Juckt doch keine Sau was er damals gemacht hat. Man kann es auch übertreiben und aus jedem Text das interpretieren was man will
> Die haben vor ein paar Jahren schon mal ein Echo gewonnen da hat das kein Schwein gejuckt und auch letztes Jahr auf dem WFF gespielt und dieses Jahr gibts nen riesen Bohai



Ich reg mich gerade übelst darüber auf. Sie labern von Toleranz, Respekt und ähnlichem, diskriminieren aber eine der zurzeit populärsten Bands in Deutschland und stellen jeden Fan gnadenlos als verkappten Fachist dar der mit erhobenem rechten Arm durch die Gasse läuft und Türken zusammenschlägt. Das diese Leute nicht fähig sind zu LESEN wundert mich immer wieder... Aber wen wunderts, das ist ja auch das Land der ..... 

Dachte eigentlich Rufmord und Verleumdung ist verboten, aber wenn man ein angeblicher böser Brauner ist, ist das wohl was komplett anderes. Wenn zwei dasselbe tun ist es eben nicht das gleiche.


----------



## Schrottinator (8. März 2013)

Thoor schrieb:


> Dachte eigentlich Rufmord und Verleumdung ist verboten



Schonmal von der Bild gehört?


----------



## Thoor (8. März 2013)

Schrottinator schrieb:


> Schonmal von der Bild gehört?



Wir haben dafür den Blick in der Schweiz, das ganze ist wohl nochmal ne Schicht unten dran. Obwohl mindestens 1x am Tag wird ne halbnackte Durchschnittsfrau mit Selbstwertprobleme vorgestellt. Für Titten reichts. 

Aber mal im im Ernst, ich wunder mich wieso Frei.Wild nicht rechtlich gegen Zeilen wie "Rechtsrockband von Echo ausgeschlossen" vorgeht, war ja vorn paar Monaten schon so ne Hetze beim Auftritt im Hallenstadion. Ich meine das ist ja auch nicht finanziell gesehen nen Schaden.


----------



## Reflox (8. März 2013)

Thoor schrieb:


> Wir haben dafür den Blick in der Schweiz, das ganze ist wohl nochmal ne Schicht unten dran. Obwohl mindestens 1x am Tag wird ne halbnackte Durchschnittsfrau mit Selbstwertprobleme vorgestellt. Für Titten reichts.



Die sind nicht mal heiss. Das beste ist wenn du noch eine kennst die da mal abgebildet war. Naja die ist sowieso Unterschicht, damit gebe ich mich nicht ab :>

Ich bin einfach mad ohne Grund 3/5


----------



## Thoor (8. März 2013)

Reflox schrieb:


> Die sind nicht mal heiss. Das beste ist wenn du noch eine noch kennst die da mal abgebildet war. Naja die ist sowieso Unterschicht, damit gebe ich mich nicht ab :>
> 
> Ich bin einfach mad ohne Grund 3/5



Hahahaha ja stimmt, das war echt der Moment des Tages als ich noch im Marketing tätig war. Zeitungen am morgen durchgeblättert und plötzlich so "Hm, die kenn ich doch"


----------



## HitotsuSatori (9. März 2013)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Die ganze Sache mit Frei wild. Juckt doch keine Sau was er damals gemacht hat. Man kann es auch übertreiben und aus jedem Text das interpretieren was man will
> Die haben vor ein paar Jahren schon mal ein Echo gewonnen da hat das kein Schwein gejuckt und auch letztes Jahr auf dem WFF gespielt und dieses Jahr gibts nen riesen Bohai



^This. Und das, obwohl mich der Echo ungefähr so sehr interessiert wie die Reisernte in China.

Und mich regt WoW momentan auf, oder präziser: Patch 5.2... Und nein, nicht wegen irgendwelcher Klassenänderungen, sondern wegen dem dämlichen Grinden von täglichen Quests. Da hab ich mal sowas von keinen Bock drauf. Und bevor wieder irgendwer daher kommt und meint man MÜSSE das ja nicht machen: Das weiß ich auch selber, ich machs ja auch nicht. Aber tausend verschiedene tägliche Quests sind (für mich) kein Content. Was bleibt, sind die ewig gleichen Instanzen (die ja laut Kosak die einzigen im Spiel bleiben *brech*) und die wundertollen Szenarien, die als Heiler oder Tank zur Qual werden, weil einem jeder Depp dumm kommt, wenn man nicht auf Schaden specct. Und dann die Leute in der Gilde, die einen schief anschauen, weil man die legendäre Quest-/Erfolgsreihe nicht oder kaum verfolgt. Ich hab ja nicht mal ne Sha-Waffe!


----------



## Legendary (9. März 2013)

HitotsuSatori schrieb:


> Aber tausend verschiedene tägliche Quests sind (für mich) kein Content. Was bleibt, sind die ewig gleichen Instanzen


Deswegen hab ich nach gut 4 Jahren Intensiv-WoW aufgehört...immer das gleiche eintönige Zeugs hat mich dann doch endlich dazu gebracht aufzuwachen und kein Suchtzombie mehr zu sein. 


Lohnt sichs eigentlich überhaupt mal das "neue" Addon auszuprobieren? Das Setting würde mich schon mal reizen - also mal alle Quests machen und die Instanzen ansehen...wobei ich dann ALLE Spiele neu kaufen müsste weil ich damals meinen Acc verkauft hab.


----------



## Derulu (9. März 2013)

ZAM schrieb:


> Das, um die Ärzte zu zitieren, "Angst, Hass, Terror und der Wetterbericht" die dominanten Nachrichten zur Zeit sind. 100000/5. Ich weiß schon, warum ich normalerweise Nachrichten meide



Du zitierst falsch...aber das Wort statt Terror verstösst gegen die Netiquette

Samstags arbeiten müssen 5/5


Achja, und:

Ich habe eben einen oder mehrere Kommentare gelöscht.

1.: Beiträge die offensichtlich der reinen Provokation der Gesprächsteilnehmer dienen, also beispielsweise bewusst ein Thema nieder machen sollen, sowie bewusst ausschließlich Offtopic darstellen sind nicht gestattet. Kritik ist erwünscht, jedoch in einem angemessenen Umgangston. Bleibt beim Thema! 

2.: *Achtet bitte auf Euren Umgangston. *Verbale Entgleisungen, reines Rumgenöle oder Profilierungsposts werden hier vergeblich gepostet, weil wir diese löschen - auch wenn es manche nicht so sehen wollen, die haben nichts mit Kritik zu tun. Kritik wird immer sachlich (aus-)formuliert.

3.: Beleidigungen, Abfälligkeiten und persönliche Angriffe anderer Mitgliedern, Außenstehenden, Unternehmen oder sonstigen Dritten ist untersagt. Dies widerspricht unserer [netiquette], sowie den [regeln] und jeglicher vernünftiger Umgangsform.

Vielen Dank für Euer Verständnis

Man kann seine Meinung auch ohne Kraftausdrücke vermitteln


----------



## Reflox (9. März 2013)

Ich hasse dieses Drecksloch von einem Land 5/5 >__<


----------



## Schrottinator (9. März 2013)

Knoppers oder Toblerone?


----------



## Reflox (9. März 2013)

Schrottinator schrieb:


> Knoppers oder Toblerone?



Toblerone. Ich hasse dieses Land.


----------



## Legendary (9. März 2013)

Reflox schrieb:


> Toblerone. Ich hasse dieses Land.


Ich wär glücklich wenn ich in einem Land wie der Schweiz wohnen würde.


Besser als dieses (mittlerweile!) versifftes Deutschland...wobei ich eh noch Glück hab, dass ich in Bayern wohne, uns gehts noch verhältnismäßig gut.


----------



## Saji (9. März 2013)

Legendary schrieb:


> wobei ich eh noch Glück hab, dass ich in Bayern wohne, uns gehts noch verhältnismäßig gut.



/sign Ein Hoch auf den Chiemgau und ganz Bayern! 
---
Die Frei.Wild Debatte... /5 weils einfach nur noch lächerlich ist.


----------



## Legendary (9. März 2013)

Saji schrieb:


> /sign Ein Hoch auf den Chiemgau und ganz Bayern!



Ja grad das Chiemgau ist eine herrliche Gegend, wohne ja in AÖ und gehe in Traunstein in die Berufsschule...wir arbeiten dort, wo viele Urlaub machen.


----------



## Reflox (9. März 2013)

Legendary schrieb:


> Ich wär glücklich wenn ich in einem Land wie der Schweiz wohnen würde.



Der war gut.


----------



## exill (9. März 2013)

Reflox schrieb:


> Der war gut.



Ist das in der Schweiz nicht so geregelt das man nicht belangt wird selbst wenn man total offen irgendwelche Torrents lädt? Klingt super .


----------



## Reflox (9. März 2013)

exill schrieb:


> Ist das in der Schweiz nicht so geregelt das man nicht belangt wird selbst wenn man total offen irgendwelche Torrents lädt? Klingt super .



Musik nicht. Aber die meisten Leute hier sind dumme... nicht so nette Menschen. Ich komm auch sonst nicht so mit der schweizer Mentalität klar.


----------



## zoizz (9. März 2013)

Die GW2-Verbindungsprobleme ... es ist zwar spielbar, aber nach einer gewissen Zeit sollte ein solches Problem behoben worden sein. 4/5


----------



## HitotsuSatori (10. März 2013)

Legendary schrieb:


> Deswegen hab ich nach gut 4 Jahren Intensiv-WoW aufgehört...immer das gleiche eintönige Zeugs hat mich dann doch endlich dazu gebracht aufzuwachen und kein Suchtzombie mehr zu sein.
> 
> 
> Lohnt sichs eigentlich überhaupt mal das "neue" Addon auszuprobieren? Das Setting würde mich schon mal reizen - also mal alle Quests machen und die Instanzen ansehen...wobei ich dann ALLE Spiele neu kaufen müsste weil ich damals meinen Acc verkauft hab.



Bezüglich des Settings und der Raids lohnt es sich schon, denn beides wurde schön designed und sinnvoll umgesetzt. 
Wenn du aber eben nicht (mehr) rumsuchten möchtest, weil du die Tapferkeitsitems nur in Verbindung mit Ruf bekommst (was insbesondere mit Twinks dann wirklich keinen Spaß mehr macht), du keine Lust hast, beim Leveln von 85 auf 90 in nur vier Instanzen gehen zu können (und dort auch nur sehr wenig EP zu bekommen, wenn die Quests einmal abgeschlossen sind), weil irgendein schlauer Mensch bei Blizzard zwei Instanzen nur in heroischem Modus wollte und sowohl Sholomance als auch die beiden Klosterinstanzen ebenfalls nur heroisch zu erreichen sind (den Lowlevelbereich mal außen vor gelasssen), und du dich nicht mit massenhaft Leuten verschiedener Realms in allen Gebieten außerhalb Pandarias um Mobs und Mats und Rares prügeln willst, dann solltest du das Addon nicht anspielen.


----------



## Reflox (10. März 2013)

Es gibt Leute auf dieser Welt, die nicht wissen wer John Lennon, Bob Marley und Israel "IZ" Kamakawiwo'ole sind. Das regt mich nicht auf sondern macht mich eher traurig 1/5 :<

*
*


----------



## SampleDeath (10. März 2013)

Dc`s Hardcore --> Path of Exile -.-


----------



## Olliruh (11. März 2013)

Error beim starten von LoL spielen 100/5


----------



## Slayed (11. März 2013)

Deutsche Presse 10/5


----------



## Dorbardus2010 (11. März 2013)

das die deutsche pressefreiheit als schlimm gesehen wird. wäre es euch lieber in einem zensirten staat zu leben`?


----------



## Olliruh (11. März 2013)

Dorbardus2010 schrieb:


> das die deutsche pressefreiheit als schlimm gesehen wird. wäre es euch lieber in einem zensirten staat zu leben`?



lolwut


----------



## orkman (11. März 2013)

immer das gleiche mit amazon ... die haben die sc2 hots schon ne weile aber liefern sie im letzten moment aus ... ich krieg meins erst am mittwoch/donnerstag ... immer ne sauerei mit denen ...


----------



## Slayed (11. März 2013)

Dorbardus2010 schrieb:


> das die deutsche pressefreiheit als schlimm gesehen wird. wäre es euch lieber in einem zensirten staat zu leben`?



Da es um die zuvor schon erwähnte Frei.Wild Debatte ging, meinte ich eher dass die Presse etwas besser recherchieren sollte und nicht direkt auf die Hetzjagd aufspringen sollte. 
Ich zitiere nur den Ntv News Feed "Rechtsrock Band Frei.Wild von Echo gestrichen" 

Morgen Berufsschule und wieder Prüfungsvorbereitung 3/5


----------



## Schrottinator (11. März 2013)

Slayed schrieb:


> Ich zitiere nur den Ntv News Feed "Rechtsrock Band Frei.Wild von Echo gestrichen"



Für N24 ist das echt schwach...

This 3/5


----------



## Reflox (11. März 2013)

Also wenn ich so an die mir bekannten Frei.Wild Fans denke, sind das die gleichen Leute die "Landsknecht" und Co. hören...


----------



## orkman (12. März 2013)

Reflox schrieb:


> Also wenn ich so an die mir bekannten Frei.Wild Fans denke, sind das die gleichen Leute die "Landsknecht" und Co. hören...



ne band abstempeln an ihren fans ? wenn alle nazis eminem hoeren heisst das net dass eminem nazimusik macht
ich hoere freiwild und bin selbst auslaender .... meiner meinung nach einfach nur rufmord von den medien


----------



## Olliruh (12. März 2013)

Reflox schrieb:


> Also wenn ich so an die mir bekannten Frei.Wild Fans denke, sind das die gleichen Leute die "Landsknecht" und Co. hören...



Your comment is bad and you should feel bad.


----------



## Reflox (12. März 2013)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Your comment is bad and you should feel bad.



>le monkeyface


----------



## Olliruh (12. März 2013)

Reflox schrieb:


> >le monkeyface



meme arrows ? wow. 

Jetzt aber mal ehrlich ... Die Band kann doch nichts für ihre Fans bzw das diese die Texte falsch deuten?


----------



## Schrottinator (12. März 2013)

Trackmania² Stadium ist immernoch im Betastatus


----------



## Konov (12. März 2013)

Google Plus, Youtube und der ganze FICK 5/5

Nur weil ich ne gmail adresse hab, wird mir automatisch plötzlich ein youtube account, eine Google plus account und tausend andere konten erstellt, OHNE dass ich jemals darum gebeten hätte
Und dann will ich alles wieder löschen und man wird von deutschen auf englische seiten geleitet und nirgendwo lassen sich dinge löschen, ändern oder sonst wie editieren, geschweige denn eine Hilfe finden

omg was ein dreck


----------



## Olliruh (12. März 2013)

WTF SCHALKE WTF


----------



## Konov (13. März 2013)

Momentan einarbeitung in den 3. Minijob den ich neben dem Studium ausübe, recht kompliziert und ich muss mir viele dinge merken... es nervt 3/5
Zum glück bis anfang april erstmal einarbeitungspause damit ich meine zwei restlichen klausuren schreiben kann

Das MISTPIMMELWETTER 5/5
An meinem stadtfahrrad ist so ziemlich alles zugefroren was geht, man fährt rutscht wie mitm schlitten durch die gegend
Dass ich mein AM Bike wegen des mistwetters im moment gar net bewegen kann bzw. will


----------



## schneemaus (13. März 2013)

Dass Skaten wegen dem Wetter erstmal ausfällt und die Hallensuche so extrem schleppend voran geht 5/5.
Dass demnächst vermutlich noch ein Klinikaufenthalt ansteht 10/5.


----------



## EspCap (14. März 2013)

Heute praktisch keinen Geruchssinn mehr, weil ein paar Kommilitonen es nicht geschafft haben H2S richtig handzuhaben und praktisch das ganze Labor vergiftet haben.


----------



## DarthMarkus1st (15. März 2013)

boah, wieder nicht die ge!len CDs, die bei ebay ersteigert da 3/5
Rückfrage bei Verkäufer = oh, wohl falsche Bankdaten noch hinterlegt  5/5 
manche haben ihren Kopf wohl nur zum Haareschneiden oder was?




EspCap schrieb:


> Heute praktisch keinen Geruchssinn mehr, weil ein paar Kommilitonen es nicht geschafft haben H2S richtig handzuhaben und praktisch das ganze Labor vergiftet haben.



da kann man nur vote4throw´em-out empfehlen, die dürfen keine Chemiker usw. werden


----------



## EspCap (15. März 2013)

DarthMarkus1st schrieb:


> da kann man nur vote4throw´em-out empfehlen, die dürfen keine Chemiker usw. werden



Werden sie auch nicht, das waren Molekularmediziner. Nicht dass das besser wäre 

On topic: Erkältung. Jetzt hab ich definitiv gar keinen Geruchssinn mehr.


----------



## Alux (16. März 2013)

Das ich einfach kein Auto finde 5/5


----------



## Xidish (16. März 2013)

... zum 2. Mal in dieser Woche dermaßen heftige permanente Kopfschmerzen zu haben, daß nix mehr geht ... ~/5

Erst Dienstag kamen sie urplötzlich, welche zwar ganz langsam ab Donnerstag weniger wurden, mit ein paar starken Schüben.
Heute hatte ich noch leichte Schmerzen und Mattigkeitsgefühl.
Dann kurz nach 17 Uhr heute kam wieder ein "Anfall", den ich jetzt nur mit starken Schmerzmitteln aushalte.

Na am Montag geht es zum Arzt.
Ich hoffe nur, daß es durch die Wetterschwankungen kommt und nicht mit meinem Unfall '91 zu tun hat.

Und irgendwie habe ich doch Schiss.


----------



## EspCap (16. März 2013)

Ich weiß ja nicht was du 91 für einen Unfall hattest, aber bei dem Wetter kann das durchaus an selbigem (dem Wetter) liegen. 
Mir geht es heute nämlich genau so und die ganze Woche war das auch schon so latent da. Bei mir hat aber noch eine Ibu-Lysin gereicht...


----------



## Xidish (16. März 2013)

Ich glaub auch, es liegt am starken Wetterwechsel.
So einige Menschen leiden derzeit darunter.

Dennoch werde ich mich mal durchchecken lassen.

ps.

Hatte '91 einen Unfall mit Schädelbruch und davon 2 Blutungen im Kopf.
Die eine konnte "behoben" werden - die andere musst sich im Kleinhirn selber auskurieren.
Es war den Ärzten zu gefährlich da was zu machen.
Man sagt mir nur, daß sich irgendwann ein Blutgerinsel bilden könnte.
Sollte es evtl. anfangen zu wandern, gibt's nen Schlag und ich merke nichts mehr.

Danach hatte ich mehrere Jahre regelmäßig bei Wetterumschwüngen 'nen sogenannten Spannungskopfschmerz,
wodurch ich 20% behindert eingestuft wurde.
Doch in den letzten Jahren waren diese Beschwerden auch so gut wie ganz weg - bis zu letztem Dienstag.


----------



## HitotsuSatori (16. März 2013)

Als Migränepatientin seit mittlerweile 13 Jahren kann ich mich den Leuten, die sich über Kopfschmerzen beklagen, nur anschließen. Letzte Woche ein Anfall von vier Tagen und diese Woche wieder einer von nun drei Tagen... Ich hasse Wetterumschwünge. Die sind zwar nicht die einzigen Auslöser bei mir, aber momentan die schlimmsten. -.- 100/5


----------



## Sh1k4ri (17. März 2013)

Die Sch*iß Menschen hier in der Umgebung 10/10

Schon zum 3. Mal jetzt Sachen von mir von der Wäscheleine (Mehrfamilienhaus), die im Keller ist, geklaut. Ein 50 &#8364; Pulli und ne 40 &#8364; Jacke. Letztes Jahr waren es 60 &#8364; Schuhe, könnte kotzen. Ich verdiene ja auch sooo viel Geld, dass ich mir immer was neues kaufen könnte. Drecks Assis.


----------



## Schrottinator (17. März 2013)

Anzeige bringt nix?


----------



## Wynn (17. März 2013)

höchsten gegen unbekannt schrotti 

mit einverständnis des vermieter vieleicht ne kamera einbauen lassen ?

ansonsten hilft leider nur in der wohnung nen wäscheständer shikari


----------



## Sh1k4ri (17. März 2013)

Wäscheständer wirds richten müssen. Ist trotzdem traurig. 

Letztes Jahr hatte ich meine Schuhe einen(!) Tag draußen vor der Tür stehen lassen, und zack wurden sie geklaut. und wir wohnen im 3. Stock... -.-*


----------



## Alux (17. März 2013)

Ich hab übelste Kopfschmerzen, hoffentlich sind die bis am Abend weg


----------



## HitotsuSatori (17. März 2013)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Wäscheständer wirds richten müssen. Ist trotzdem traurig.
> 
> Letztes Jahr hatte ich meine Schuhe einen(!) Tag draußen vor der Tür stehen lassen, und zack wurden sie geklaut. und wir wohnen im 3. Stock... -.-*



Und ich dachte schon, unser Viertel wär schlimm. ^^ Wir haben schon immer einen Wäscheständer in der Wohnung. Allein meine Unterwäsche häng ich sicher nicht öffentlich auf. Oo Ansonsten kommt von uns nur die Bettwäsche auf den Dachboden (Wir haben die Wäscheleinen dort oben und nicht im Keller.), weil dafür in der Wohnung kein Platz ist und die hat bisher noch niemand angefasst. Aber schon übel, was für Gestalten so rumlaufen und Klamotten und Schuhe klauen.


----------



## Alux (18. März 2013)

HitotsuSatori schrieb:


> Allein meine Unterwäsche häng ich sicher nicht öffentlich auf. Oo



Als Frau verständlich, wir Männer habens da ja leichter die Boxer rauszuhängen.

Uuuund ich hab heut man Laptop hart beleidigt. Aus Versehen Kaffee verschüttet, die Tasta ist zwar kaputt (gut ich kann auch ohne da ich ihn als Desktop nutze und daher extra ne Tasta hab) aber umso schlimmer dafür, die Soundkarte hat was abbekommen.


----------



## Manowar (19. März 2013)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Schon zum 3. Mal jetzt Sachen von mir von der Wäscheleine (Mehrfamilienhaus), die im Keller ist, geklaut. Ein 50 € Pulli und ne 40 € Jacke. Letztes Jahr waren es 60 € Schuhe, könnte kotzen. Ich verdiene ja auch sooo viel Geld, dass ich mir immer was neues kaufen könnte. Drecks Assis.



Aus Fehlern lernt man.
Manche eben erst nachm 3. mal


----------



## Konov (19. März 2013)

Würde auch nix vor die Tür stellen oder im öffentlichen Waschkeller aufhängen, wenn man nicht die ganze Zeit dabei steht....

Mir wurde neulich meine Fußmatte vor der wohnungstür geklaut... keine ahnung, jedenfalls ist sie nicht mehr da?? lol
Weiß auch net was hier manche Leute machen, aber so isses nunmal. Traue am besten niemandem und kontrolliere alles dreimal, dann biste auf der sicheren Seite


----------



## LarsW (19. März 2013)

Mein Chef.
Mein nicht vorhandenes Selbstwertgefühl und Selbstbewusstsein.
Die Geselleprüfung inkl. Vorbereitung.


----------



## Trollmops (19. März 2013)

LarsW schrieb:


> Mein Chef.
> Mein nicht vorhandenes Selbstwertgefühl und Selbstbewusstsein.



das gefühl kenn ich.

immer wenn meiner kommt zieh ich auch sofort das genick ein und würd mich am liebsten in luft auflösen..

scheint wohl zu ner ausbildung dazuzugehören  

gesellenprüfung is bei mir zum glück noch n jahr hin.

@ topic: zimmeraufräumen  Müllberg/5


----------



## Olliruh (19. März 2013)

Eine Hagener Schule hat in der Nacht von Sonntag auf Montag 4 Hagener Schulen beschmutzt danach haben sich in der Nacht von Montag auf Dienstag die 4 Hagener Schulen an dieser Schluer gerächt. 
Jetzt gibt es von dieser Schule eine Anzeige gegen diese 4 Hagener Schulen wtf wie feige 
100/5


----------



## Schrottinator (19. März 2013)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Eine Hagener Schule hat in der Nacht von Sonntag auf Montag 4 Hagener Schulen beschmutzt danach haben sich in der Nacht von Montag auf Dienstag die 4 Hagener Schulen an dieser Schluer gerächt.
> Jetzt gibt es von dieser Schule eine Anzeige gegen diese 4 Hagener Schulen wtf wie feige
> 100/5



WTF?!


----------



## Wynn (19. März 2013)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Eine Hagener Schule hat in der Nacht von Sonntag auf Montag 4 Hagener Schulen beschmutzt danach haben sich in der Nacht von Montag auf Dienstag die 4 Hagener Schulen an dieser Schluer gerächt.
> Jetzt gibt es von dieser Schule eine Anzeige gegen diese 4 Hagener Schulen wtf wie feige
> 100/5






Schrottinator schrieb:


> WTF?!



Eine Schule in Hagen beschmutzte Sonntagsnacht 4 andere Konkurenzschulen ansässig in Hagen.
Diese 4 Schulen haben sich Montagsnachts bei der Schule die sie beschmutzt haben gerächt.
Die Schule die den Erstschlag geführt hat ging zur Polizei und zeigte die 4 Schulen wegen Illegaler Beschmutzung an.
Wie unfein !


----------



## Legendary (19. März 2013)

Trollmops schrieb:


> scheint wohl zu ner ausbildung dazuzugehören



Na gehört nicht dazu, ich bin im 3. Jahr und hab jetzt bald Prüfung, ich mache schon seitm 1. Jahr vieles sehr selbstständig und arbeite auch definitiv gut - sonst würde ich nicht überwiegend Lob einheimsen. Das gehört nicht zu einer Ausbildung - das gehört zum Betrieb der scheiße ist bzw. die Ausbilder oder Chefs die scheiße sind.


----------



## Beckenblockade (19. März 2013)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Eine Hagener Schule hat in der Nacht von Sonntag auf Montag 4 Hagener Schulen beschmutzt danach haben sich in der Nacht von Montag auf Dienstag die 4 Hagener Schulen an dieser Schluer gerächt.
> Jetzt gibt es von dieser Schule eine Anzeige gegen diese 4 Hagener Schulen wtf wie feige
> 100/5


Da habt ihr wohl in dieser Schule euren Meister gefunden.


----------



## HitotsuSatori (19. März 2013)

Oberflächliche Menschen. 5/5


----------



## Caps-lock (19. März 2013)

Spiele mit Seriennummer + Online registrierung + Hardwarepatch (Securom etc).
Hacker haben doch eh 5 Minuten nachdem das Spiel rauskommt irgendwelche illegalen Patches die das umgehen und die ehrlichen Kunden sind die dummen

5/5


----------



## zoizz (19. März 2013)

HitotsuSatori schrieb:


> Oberflächliche Menschen. 5/5



urteile nicht so oberflächlich.

Kollegen, welche nach mir von der alten Firma weg zu mir in das neue Unternehmen folgen. Kann gut ausgehen - aber wenn der neue alte nur unzufrieden ist und nur schlechte leistung bringt und nur bei den anderen kollegen aneckt und sich bei mir ausheult/beschwert ... dislike 4/5
ich habe ihn nicht geholt. nur gut, dass wir nicht zusammen arbeiten ^^


----------



## Reflox (19. März 2013)

Ich will meine Serie gucken und der player kackt immer ab 5/5


----------



## Dorbardus2010 (19. März 2013)

Leute die meinen nur weil sie es nicht brauchen sei etwas schlecht (siehe sim city daueronline.)


----------



## HitotsuSatori (19. März 2013)

Dorbardus2010 schrieb:


> Leute die meinen nur weil sie es nicht brauchen sei etwas schlecht (siehe sim city daueronline.)



Dasselbe Problem gab es bei Anno 2070. Oder bei Diablo III... Ignorier das Gewein einfach. Klar ist es nervig, wenn es nicht funktioniert, aber das legt sich irgendwann und dann läuft alles rund.


----------



## Konov (19. März 2013)

LarsW schrieb:


> Mein Chef.
> Mein nicht vorhandenes Selbstwertgefühl und Selbstbewusstsein.
> Die Geselleprüfung inkl. Vorbereitung.



Durchhalten!!! schaffste schon


----------



## Trollmops (20. März 2013)

addons aktualisieren 3/5


----------



## Wynn (20. März 2013)

was mich derzeit richtig derbe abfuckt sind diese drecks afrika werbespots bei n24/dmax

ich schau gern ihre dokus und magazine aber in den werbepausen minium 7 minuten am stück 

"Helfen sie den auas die sonst abgeschlachtet werden" insert bild von urwald volk - Spenden sie jetzt oder sie kommen in die hölle
"die kleine urwaldkindname kennt keine schule, muss um ihr leben kämpfen und aus den abfluss trinken" - Spenden sie jetzt oder sie kommen in die Hölle
"traurige musik - bilder von ausgezerrten urwaldkindern/babys" mit nur 5 euro im monat können sie ein leben retten - Spenden sie jetzt oder sie kommen in die Hölle



Ich kann das nicht mehr sehen - das ist sowas von abstumpfend und ausserdem





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=T9hrSJVWws8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## LarsW (20. März 2013)

Legendary schrieb:


> Das gehört nicht zu einer Ausbildung - das gehört zum Betrieb der scheiße ist bzw. die Ausbilder oder Chefs die scheiße sind.



Exakt!



Konov schrieb:


> Durchhalten!!! schaffste schon



Na ich hoffe doch! 

Topic:
SCHLAFLOSIGKEIT!


----------



## heinzelmännchen (20. März 2013)

Dieses DRECKS Wetter!!!!!!!

Warum schneit es jetzt schon wieder? Hier is schon wieder ne geschlossene Schneedecke. 


Und ich wollte heut abend mitm Rad weg -.-


----------



## Xidish (20. März 2013)

Ach tröste Dich, hier ist es nicht anders.
Seit kurzer Zeit schneit es permanent so stark, als ob wie beim WSV alles raus muß.
Angesagt sind ca 15cm Neuschnee.
Die Vögel auf den Bäumen gucken auch schon etwas belämmert (ähm beschneit)- haben sie heute morgen noch Paarungsrufe ausgesendet.

Kopfschmerzen sind auch wieder stärker geworden.
Und die in der Arztpraxis dürfen mir telefonisch nicht sagen, ob mit meinem Blut alles ok ist - erlebe ich zum ersten Mal.


----------



## Wynn (20. März 2013)

dann haste eine neue arzthelferin ^^ hatte ich damals auch 

hat glaub ich was mit datenschutz zu tuen


----------



## Trollmops (20. März 2013)

heinzelmännchen schrieb:


> Dieses DRECKS Wetter!!!!!!!
> 
> Warum schneit es jetzt schon wieder? Hier is schon wieder ne geschlossene Schneedecke.




hier sinds 10° immer mal wieder sonne dabei   


@ topic: die dunklen wolken am horizont 2/5


----------



## HitotsuSatori (20. März 2013)

Schnee, Schnee, Schnee... Im Ernst: Ich bin Winterfan. Aber die Märzmitte ist bereits vorbei und ich hab nen Haufen neue Klamotten (Frühling/Sommer) und die will ich auch irgendwann mal tragen! Letztens gabs doch hier so ein schönes Wort dafür... Genau! Pimmelwetter!! 100/5


----------



## Alux (20. März 2013)

Wir hatten am Montag harten Schneefall und gestern + heute 15°C und Sonnenschein


----------



## HitotsuSatori (20. März 2013)

Alux schrieb:


> Wir hatten am Montag harten Schneefall und gestern + heute 15°C und Sonnenschein



Das hebt meine Laune ungemein... -.-


----------



## pampam (20. März 2013)

Dass ich bei dem recht guten Wetter (an dieser Stelle viele Grüße aus dem Süden Deutschlands     ) noch keine Zeit zum Motorrad fahren hatte 3/5


----------



## Reflox (20. März 2013)

Oh wie schön es doch hier ist. 12° mit ab und zu bisschen Regen und schönem Wind :>


----------



## Konov (20. März 2013)

pampam schrieb:


> Dass ich bei dem recht guten Wetter (an dieser Stelle viele Grüße aus dem Süden Deutschlands  ) noch keine Zeit zum Motorrad fahren hatte 3/5



lol

-1 Grad, 10 cm Schnee und Matsch

ECHT gutes motorradwetter ^^

naja Spass beiseite... hoffe nächste woche kommt der Frühling. 
Das Wetter bekommt echt ne 5/5


----------



## zoizz (20. März 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

frische 8cm Neuschnee ... und vorgestern in der Mittagssonne waren es 12 Grad 
3/5


----------



## Aun (20. März 2013)

ich kann den mist nicht mehr sehen... wenn wir wenigstens noch richtig winter hätten..... aber 0° oder sogar 1/2° tagsüber...... was fürn dreck ich habe seit montag 3 paar schuhe gebraucht, hoffe das erste ist wieder trocken.
so schön -5° das wärs. nochmal schön schlitten fahrn und ne schneefrau mit dicken hupen baun, aber bei dem mist der hier liegt....



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Saji (21. März 2013)

Hermes... hat wieder mal ein Paket einfach vor der Haustür (nicht Wohnungstür) abgestellt und es einregnen lassen. Geklingelt hat der Ausfahrer auch nicht, ich war die ganze Zeit zuhause. 5/5


----------



## Sh1k4ri (21. März 2013)

SCHNEE !)=0000384


----------



## Konov (21. März 2013)

Die anstrengende Arbeit.... 2 tage außendienst, 16 Stunden bei 1 Grad im Schnee, alle klamotten nass, Hände und füße fühlen sich an als wäre ich schwimmen gewesen.
es haut einen total aus den latschen
Könnte 3 wochen schlafen
5/5

Und dann die ganzen anderen megafaulen studenten, die nur gammeln, von ihren eltern alles vorn arsch gebacken bekommen, gar nicht wissen was harte Arbeit ist und nach 2 Stunden tot umfallen würden, wenn sie tun würden, was ich tue 5/5
... und dass ich mich manchmal darüber aufrege. Obwohl doch klar ist, dass das Leben total unfair ist  3/5

naja Rage Mode!!!! 

whatever... blaa


----------



## Dorbardus2010 (21. März 2013)

das ich nicht weiß wo ich mir diablo iii kaufen soll...es nervt...zuviele möglichkeiten...


----------



## HitotsuSatori (21. März 2013)

Saji schrieb:


> Hermes... hat wieder mal ein Paket einfach vor der Haustür (nicht Wohnungstür) abgestellt und es einregnen lassen. Geklingelt hat der Ausfahrer auch nicht, ich war die ganze Zeit zuhause. 5/5



Das muss nicht die Schuld vom Hermesfahrer sein. Wenn du beispielsweise bei Yves Rocher bestellst, schmeißt dir Hermes das Päckchen auch nur vor die Haustür (unten). Das liegt daran, dass Post von Yves Rocher bei Hermes generell als Briefpost/Werbesendung gemeldet ist und nicht persönlich ausgeliefert werden muss. Dabei spielt die Größe des Pakets keinerlei Rolle. Da kannst du dich allenfalls bei der Firma beschweren, bei der du bestellt hast und/oder beantragen, dass solcherlei Sendungen als richtige Pakete vermerkt werden. Hatte das Problem auch schon oft.


----------



## zoizz (21. März 2013)

Arbeitskollege gefeuert worden 4/5


----------



## Hordlerkiller (21. März 2013)

Das wetter x/5


----------



## Trollmops (21. März 2013)

freundin 5/5


----------



## Saji (21. März 2013)

HitotsuSatori schrieb:


> Das muss nicht die Schuld vom Hermesfahrer sein. Wenn du beispielsweise bei Yves Rocher bestellst, schmeißt dir Hermes das Päckchen auch nur vor die Haustür (unten). Das liegt daran, dass Post von Yves Rocher bei Hermes generell als Briefpost/Werbesendung gemeldet ist und nicht persönlich ausgeliefert werden muss. Dabei spielt die Größe des Pakets keinerlei Rolle. Da kannst du dich allenfalls bei der Firma beschweren, bei der du bestellt hast und/oder beantragen, dass solcherlei Sendungen als richtige Pakete vermerkt werden. Hatte das Problem auch schon oft.



Oh, das wusste ich nicht, danke! Meine Mutter hat jedenfalls bei Weltbild angerufen und sich beschwert. Mal schauen ob's hilft. ^^


----------



## Sh1k4ri (22. März 2013)

Geil. 6 Jahre nach dem Tod meines Vater heute ne Forderung bekommen, ich solle für seine Versicherung bei der Advocat bezahlen, weil ich ja Erbe sei. 750 &#8364;. Ein Witz. Und selbst nach seinem Tod haben sie 120 &#8364; und mehr berechnet. 

100000/5


----------



## H2OTest (22. März 2013)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Geil. 6 Jahre nach dem Tod meines Vater heute ne Forderung bekommen, ich solle für seine Versicherung bei der Advocat bezahlen, weil ich ja Erbe sei. 750 €. Ein Witz. Und selbst nach seinem Tod haben sie 120 € und mehr berechnet.
> 
> 100000/5



 Schulden erbt man ja zum glück nicht ...


----------



## Sh1k4ri (22. März 2013)

Ich war damals ja noch Minderjährig, hatte das Erbe angenommen. Von diesen "Schulden" war aber nie die rede. Und jetzt, 6 (!) Jahre danach anzukommen und von mir Geld zu verlangen, obwohl ich nicht mal nen Cent verdiene, ist dreist.


----------



## tonygt (22. März 2013)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Ich war damals ja noch Minderjährig, hatte das Erbe angenommen. Von diesen "Schulden" war aber nie die rede. Und jetzt, 6 (!) Jahre danach anzukommen und von mir Geld zu verlangen, obwohl ich nicht mal nen Cent verdiene, ist dreist.



Die Probierns halt gut Möglich das sie net mal nen Recht darauf haben aber so funktioniert halt die Maschee man verlangt etwas und es gibt genug Leute die dann Zahlen so machen sie Kohle.


----------



## Blooddrainer (22. März 2013)

Weisheitszahn bricht durch 5/5


----------



## Xidish (22. März 2013)

Kopfschmerzen - 2. Woche und sie hören nicht auf 100/5




H2OTest schrieb:


> Schulden erbt man ja zum glück nicht ...


Naja ganz so einfach ist das auch nicht - die Rechtslage ist recht kompliziert.

nur eine Info dazu:


> Der Erbe tritt praktisch in die Fußstapfen des Erblassers. Es muss also auch seine Schulden übernehmen, sogar eine vom Erblasser eingegangene Bürgschaft.
> Das bedeutet aber nicht, dass der Erbe die Schulden vom Vermögen des Erblassers bezahlt und wenn vom Erbe nichts mehr da ist, gehen die restlichen Gläubiger leer aus.
> Wer erbt, haftet für die Schulden des Erblassers auch mit seinem eigenen Vermögen.


Auch Jahre später können sich noch Gläubiger melden (wie sie es in dem Fall hier wohl gemacht haben) -
die Schulden sind ja auch noch nicht verjährt.

Wie die wirklich Rechtslage ist, kann ich nicht genau beurteilen.
Kann mir aber gut vorstellen, daß die Forderung nicht berechtigt ist, da sie jetzt erst bekannt wurde 
(wenn das stimmt und sie damals bei Erbantritt nicht ignoriert wurde).

Shakiri, hattet ihr kein sogenanntes Berliner Testament, wo sich die Eheleute erstmal gegenseitig einsetzen?
Oder ist bei Dir traurigerweise schon die Schlußerbschaft eingetreten?


----------



## kaepteniglo (22. März 2013)

Ist es aber nicht so, dass Forderungen nach 3 Jahren verjähren, außer sie werden wieder angemahnt?

Gab es da nicht mal eine Gesetztesänderung?


----------



## Xidish (22. März 2013)

Stimmt, hat sich wohl geändert - wobei es noch Unterschiede zwischen privat & geschäftlich gibt.
Manche Gläubiger haben auch noch einen Sonderstatus  ... etc ...

bt

Nun habe ich endlich Fifa 13 mit meinem Contoller zum Laufen bekommen -
und will bei einem Verein 'ne Spieler-Karriere machen und was ist ? ...
1. Spiel machte ich mich mit meinen 17 Jahren scheinbar nicht so gut und wurde gleich 1 Jahr nach Österreich ausgeliehen -

echt Klasse! 2/5


----------



## HitotsuSatori (22. März 2013)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Geil. 6 Jahre nach dem Tod meines Vater heute ne Forderung bekommen, ich solle für seine Versicherung bei der Advocat bezahlen, weil ich ja Erbe sei. 750 €. Ein Witz. Und selbst nach seinem Tod haben sie 120 € und mehr berechnet.
> 
> 100000/5



Hab hier einen ähnlichen Fall. Die Mutter meines sog. Vaters ist gestorben und hinterlässt ca. 1500 Euro Mietschulden. Die sollte mein Vater bezahlen, der aber auch tot ist (beide im letzten Jahr verstorben). Nun treten die an mich ran. Tjo, ich hab keinerlei Einkommen. Toll, jetzt regt mich das wieder auf! >.< 100/5


----------



## Combust90 (23. März 2013)

Das es das Geschäft, wo ich meinen PC bekommen anscheinend nicht mehr gibt. Wollte meinen PC aufrüsten lassen. Jetzt weiß ich nicht, wo ich hingehen soll. -.-


----------



## M1ghtymage (24. März 2013)

Gestern Abend mit Anhänger auf der Autobahn liegengeblieben 18:00 Uhr bei Ulm vor Würzburg

ADAC angerufen -> Abschlepper kommt vorbei nach 1 Std., kann uns nicht nachhause fahren weil der Weg zu weit ist und eine Werkstatt würde nichts bringen weil der Anhänger sonst auf der Strecke bleiben würde.

Zentrale angerufen -> Pick up Dienst bestellt der sich auf den Weg macht, Rückruf nach 2 minuten -> Rückruf nach 15 min immernoch nicht da, auf Anfrage erfahren wir, dass kein Auftrag im System ist -> neuer Auftrag -> nach 1 Std. ruft der Fahrer genervt an und sagt, dass er aus Offenbach kommt und es 3 std dauert -> Fahrer ruft an und findet es nicht -> Fahrer ist da und erledigt 30min Papierkram und ruft mehrmals Zentrale an, weil im Auftrag keine ADAC Mitgliedschaft angekreuzt ist -> muss nochmal anrufen weil der Anhänger ihm Probleme macht -> wir sitzen zu 4. in einem 2-3 Sitzer und fahren von Ulm nach Dreieich (bei Offenbach).

18:00 stehengeblieben, 4:00 Uhr zuhause.

Fazit vom ADAC Fahrer:"Ich habe ja schon viel erlebt, aber wie man mit ihnen umgegangen ist und das so verkompliziert hat habe ich echt noch nie erlebt, das gibts ja garnet"

>_<


----------



## Xidish (25. März 2013)

immer noch sehr starke permanente Kopfschmerzen  (das nun seit 2 Wochen)
warte auf Arztergebnisse - nur der ist bis April im Urlaub
teilweise Wetter (sehr kalt und windig)
Sorgen um Mutti - (Lendenwirbel OP steht sehr wahrscheinlich bevor)

100/5


----------



## EspCap (25. März 2013)

Stundenplan für das Sommersemester. Überraschend OC statt Biochemie & bis auf Freitag jeden Tag um 8 an der Uni. No me gusta.

http://www.uni-ulm.de/fileadmin/website_uni_ulm/nawi.biologie/stundenplaene/SoSe2013/biochem_zweites.pdf


----------



## Aun (25. März 2013)

oc ist doch lustig ^^was ihr alle habt

ich hab heute so üble kopfschmerzen, könnte alles kaputtschlaahn!





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=5jFIyIkQrz4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## iShock (25. März 2013)

EspCap schrieb:


> Stundenplan für das Sommersemester. Überraschend OC statt Biochemie & bis auf Freitag jeden Tag um 8 an der Uni. No me gusta.
> 
> http://www.uni-ulm.d...hem_zweites.pdf



wenns dich tröstet meiner sieht net besser aus und dafür noch voller ^^ 

was mich so richtig aufregt ist mein chemiepraktikum einfach nur ätzend x_x heut das letzte protokoll fertig machen


----------



## EspCap (25. März 2013)

Aun schrieb:


> oc ist doch lustig ^^was ihr alle habt




Bei dem Prof den wir haben: 50% Durchfallquote, 70% der Leute die bestehen tun es mit 4,0.


----------



## Trollmops (25. März 2013)

WoT

komm grad nur noch in teams die sich innerhalb von 3 min komplett abknallen lassen, ich brauch aber geld fürn neuen panzer :/ 5/5


----------



## zoizz (25. März 2013)

Trollmops schrieb:


> WoT
> 
> komm grad nur noch in teams die sich innerhalb von 3 min komplett abknallen lassen, ich brauch aber geld fürn neuen panzer :/ 5/5



Sei froh, wenns so schnell vorbei ist das game. dann gehts auch flott weiter ins nächste ^^
Konov der alte kettenbruder und ich haben uns da auch durchgequält ...


----------



## Konov (25. März 2013)

zoizz schrieb:


> Sei froh, wenns so schnell vorbei ist das game. dann gehts auch flott weiter ins nächste ^^
> Konov der alte kettenbruder und ich haben uns da auch durchgequält ...



Stimmt 
Muss wohl auch bald mal wieder reinschauen in WoT


----------



## HitotsuSatori (26. März 2013)

EspCap schrieb:


> [/size]
> 
> Bei dem Prof den wir haben: 50% Durchfallquote, 70% der Leute die bestehen tun es mit 4,0.



So einen habe ich in der Archäologie... Ich hab mich halbtot gefreut, als ich in der Klausur ne 3 bekommen hab und der meint, das sei ja wirklich schlecht. Oo WTF?! Und die zugehörige Seminararbeit durfte ich dreimal schreiben. Dreimal! Die letzte Version hatte 76 Seiten und ich hab endlich bestanden (Note 2). Eine Bachelorarbeit hat (in der Japanologie bei uns) maximal 30 Seiten inkl. Bildanhang... Solche Leute findest du an jeder Uni - leider.

was mich aufregt: Da denkt man, man kommt vielleicht mal wieder aus dem Single-Dasein raus und dann hat der Typ zu allem, was man mag oder gut findet ne negative Einstellung - von Umweltschutz über Filme und Musik bis hin zu Outfit und Berufsvorstellung... Leute gibts... Bleib ich halt doch allein.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (28. März 2013)

SCHNEE 12z98ß27893279832


----------



## Alux (29. März 2013)

Nicht direkt aufregen aber ich hab heut einen komischen Traum gehabt. Ein Krieg ist losgebrochen und irgendwie hab ich mich mit Freunden aufs Land durchgeschlagen, da die Schlachte irgendwie nur in den Städten waren. Und dann ist eine Atombombe gefallen und die Stadt in der Ferne war von der Landkarte gestrichen und wir haben irgendwie Informationen über die Lage erhalten und viele große Städte, London Paris Washington, waren alle vernichtet worden, überall waren die Atombomben gefallen. Das Wetter war sommerlich, aber was mich wirklich erschreckt ist die Tatsache, dass ich mich an alles bis ins Detail erinnern kann als ob ichs erlebt hätte, normalerweise vergisst man doch Träume wieder sehr schnell oder?


----------



## Reflox (29. März 2013)

Alux schrieb:


> aber was mich wirklich erschreckt ist die Tatsache, dass ich mich an alles bis ins Detail erinnern kann als ob ichs erlebt hätte, normalerweise vergisst man doch Träume wieder sehr schnell oder?



Muss nicht sein. Ich erinnere mich zum Beispiel lebhaft an einen Traum den ich vor Monaten hatte. Ich bin alleine zu hause (alles ist Schwarz und Grau) und es kommt eine Schwarze Gestalt durch die Tür zum Sitzplatz. Sie geht ziemlich schnell durchs Esszimmer und ich rufe ausm Flur nach meinem Vater, da ich dachte er sei nach Hause gekommen. Ich merke das ist nicht er und renn ins Bad und schliess die Tür ab. Ende. Ich erinnere mich an jedes Detail des Traumes. Gibts halt, ist auch kein Grund sich in die Hosen zu machen.


----------



## Alux (29. März 2013)

Mach ich mir ja nicht^^


----------



## HitotsuSatori (29. März 2013)

Dieser eine Typ in meiner Gilde, der mich mit seiner Ignoranz und seiner völlig bescheuerten Einstellung zur Weißglut treibt und den ich nicht mal verprügeln kann, weil er zu weit weg wohnt. 10000/5


----------



## Xidish (29. März 2013)

Alux schrieb:


> ... , normalerweise vergisst man doch Träume wieder sehr schnell oder?


Ich erinnere mich heute noch haargenau an einen Traum, den ich einige Zeit vor dem Ende meiner 6 jährigen Beziehung hatte.
Darin saß ich im Knast und meine Liebe besuchte mich.
Ich sagte nur: <Das habe ich alles nicht gewollt>
Da versuchten wir uns zum Abschied durch die Gitterstäbe hindurch zu küssen.

Ein wenig später war unsere Beziehung urplötzlich vorbei - ohne jegliche Aussprache und ein Wiedersehen.
Damit kam ich gar nicht klar und stand ganz schnell mit einem Fuß bereits im Knast.

------------------------------

btt

Nun hatte ich schon die 3. Woche diese üblen Kopfschmerzen,
zwar etwas schwächer aber immer wieder habe ich diese stechenden Schübe. 100/5
Nächste Woch stehen weitere Untersuchungen an.


----------



## heinzelmännchen (30. März 2013)

Die Kombination aus Alkohol und dummen Ideen, aua...


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (30. März 2013)

Bei mir hat heute Morgen schon der Alkohol gereicht


----------



## HitotsuSatori (31. März 2013)

Es schneit. Schon wieder. 1000/5


----------



## Konov (31. März 2013)

Da schließe ich mich doch gerne mal wieder an... hier golfball-große Schneeflocken, omg


----------



## DarthMarkus1st (1. April 2013)

meine Alesis-Endstufe fratze, also kann ich keine Musik komponieren 5/5


----------



## M1ghtymage (1. April 2013)

Internet seit 2 Tagen auf 0.06mbit >_<


----------



## Dominau (1. April 2013)

Geh ich mit meiner Freundin essen oder mit meiner Familie? :/
5/5


----------



## EspCap (1. April 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thainification (2. April 2013)

Unfähige Mitspieler. 
Ob in Shootern oder MMOs .. zu dumm / faul sich zu bewegen und 5min zuzuhören >.<


----------



## Alux (2. April 2013)

Das Blizzards WoW Forum seit paar Tagen nur noch Schrott ist


----------



## Combust90 (3. April 2013)

Das ich zu doof bin, einen Frost DK zu spielen.

Und mein Feuer Magier könnte auch besser sein.

-.-


----------



## Xidish (3. April 2013)

das Verhalten so mancher hier ... 100/5


----------



## Konov (3. April 2013)

Das wetter immer noch (seit wochen ) und es scheint kein Ende in sicht 5/5


----------



## LarsW (3. April 2013)

Zeitumstellung in Kombination mit den Schlafstörungen. 5/5


----------



## HitotsuSatori (3. April 2013)

Hab eine Miniwunde am rechten Daumen und komm ständig dran. 10/5


----------



## tonygt (3. April 2013)

LarsW schrieb:


> Zeitumstellung in Kombination mit den Schlafstörungen. 5/5



^this


----------



## Konov (3. April 2013)

tonygt schrieb:


> ^this



Ich scheinbar auch, bin ständig müde seit 1-2 Tagen


----------



## Xidish (3. April 2013)

Irgendwie nervt mich gerade das letzte Update von Firefox. 4/5

Daß einige Addons noch nicht angepasst wurden - ok.
Aber daß es mir mein Personas zerschossen hat (sich auch nicht mehr einstellen lässt)- 
sowie einige NoScript Sachen neu definiert werden müssen - das ist ja schon facebooklike -
die durch die ihre spontanen Regeländerungen auch die Einstellungen aufheben, sodaß man sie erneut vornehmen muß.


----------



## BloodyEyeX (4. April 2013)

Fahre morgen nach Holland voner Arbeit aus um Änderungen an nem Sps Programm vorzunehmen. Wenn ichs vergeige flieg ich so ziemlich raus.

Achja, es ist niemand da der mir helfen kann und ich hab 5 Jahre keine Sps programmiert. WinCC was ich auch aktualisieren muss hab ich noch nie mit gearbeitet.

Naja, ich hab ne faire Chance.

Dabei wollt ich eigentlich n Freund in Leipzig besuchen. Geht mir nen Tag durch flöten. 5/5


----------



## Manowar (5. April 2013)

BloodyEyeX schrieb:


> Wenn ichs vergeige flieg ich so ziemlich raus.




Was bekomme ich, wenn ich zufällig auch nach Holland muss?


----------



## LarsW (5. April 2013)

Date gehabt.Bauchkribbeln.Hübsches Mädel..Festgestellt,dass Sie sieben Jahre jünger ist.What the fuck?! 2/5


----------



## Konov (5. April 2013)

LarsW schrieb:


> Date gehabt.Bauchkribbeln.Hübsches Mädel..Festgestellt,dass Sie sieben Jahre jünger ist.What the fuck?! 2/5



Date gehabt.Bauchkribbeln.Hübsches Mädel..Festgestellt,dass Sie 3 Jahre älter ist. Läuft! 0/5


----------



## HitotsuSatori (5. April 2013)

LarsW schrieb:


> Date gehabt.Bauchkribbeln.Hübsches Mädel..Festgestellt,dass Sie sieben Jahre jünger ist.What the fuck?! 2/5



Da kommt es jetzt drauf an, wie alt du bist. Ab einem gewissen Alter ist das ja nicht mehr so tragisch. ^^


----------



## FoKzT (11. April 2013)

Immer diese Gamer berichte im Fernsehen 4/5                   Mobbing inner schule  5/5


----------



## Keashaa (11. April 2013)

HitotsuSatori schrieb:


> Da kommt es jetzt drauf an, wie alt du bist. Ab einem gewissen Alter ist das ja nicht mehr so tragisch. ^^



In Japan wäre das okay, sobald du 19 bist, oder so ähnlich 
Hunger und noch kein Feierabend in Sicht  3/5


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (11. April 2013)

Formulierungen in den Abiaufgaben, die nur von i-welchen Vollpfosten kommen können 5/5


----------



## HitotsuSatori (12. April 2013)

Keashaa schrieb:


> In Japan wäre das okay, sobald du 19 bist, oder so ähnlich
> Hunger und noch kein Feierabend in Sicht  3/5



Ich meinte nicht die Legalität. Viel mehr bin ich der Meinung, dass der Altersunterschied größer sein kann, wenn man selber auch älter ist. Beispielsweise fände ich es nicht schlimm, wenn eine 30jährige Person mit einer 40jährigen zusammen wäre, da es sich hier um erwachsene Menschen handelt, deren Interessen öfter im selben Themenbereich liegen. Nicht gut finde ich denselben Altersunterschied, wenn es sich um eine 18jährige und eine 28jährige Person handelt, da hier zwar meistens von der "großen Liebe" geschwafelt wird, es aber in neun von zehn Fällen darin endet (und das sehr schnell), dass die eine Person die andere zu kindisch findet oder andersrum zu erwachsen. Ausnahmen gibts natürlich immer.

was mich aufregt: Regen. 5/5


----------



## Davatar (12. April 2013)

LarsW schrieb:


> Date gehabt.Bauchkribbeln.Hübsches Mädel..Festgestellt,dass Sie sieben Jahre jünger ist.What the fuck?! 2/5


Hahaha, das ging mir neulich auch so, nur warens acht Jahre. In dem Moment als das Alter zur Sprache kam, war bei beiden irgendwie die Luft raus. Seltsam irgendwie...


----------



## iShock (13. April 2013)

das die tolle post so gut wie jedes paket für hausbewohner bei mir abliefert 
aber pakete die für mich bestimmt sind haun sie nur nen zettel in den kasten und schaffen die auf die Sammelstelle -.-
(und ja ich war den ganzen tag da)

 5/5


----------



## Olliruh (13. April 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
5/5 Nicht mal nen grammatikalisch korrekten Satz bilden können aber hauptsache meckern


----------



## HitotsuSatori (13. April 2013)

Olliruh schrieb:


> 5/5 Nicht mal *'*nen grammatikalisch korrekten Satz bilden können*,* aber *H*auptsache meckern*.*



Wer im Glashaus sitzt... "Hauptsache meckern" ist übrigens umgangssprachlich und sollte in einem korrekten Satz erst gar nicht benutzt werden. Schöner wäre hier "... aber nur am Meckern."


----------



## kaepteniglo (13. April 2013)

Der (nicht vorhandene) Support von Nanoxia.

Schreiben in das Handbuch rein, wenn irgendwas fehlt, soll man ne Mail schicken. Und was passiert? Sie reagieren nicht.

Tolles "German Engineering"....


----------



## LarsW (15. April 2013)

HitotsuSatori schrieb:


> Da kommt es jetzt drauf an, wie alt du bist. Ab einem gewissen Alter ist das ja nicht mehr so tragisch. ^^



Sie 16 bzw. 17.Ich 24 bzw. 25.



Davatar schrieb:


> Hahaha, das ging mir neulich auch so, nur warens acht Jahre. In dem Moment als das Alter zur Sprache kam, war bei beiden irgendwie die Luft raus. Seltsam irgendwie...



In diesem Sinne:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





BTT:
Das ich in einem Monat Prüfung habe und immer noch nix kann.. 5/5


----------



## Fremder123 (15. April 2013)

Ferien scheinbar vorbei, Züge wieder voll. Kann man ja mit umgehen, was weit mehr nervt: dass ständig trotz übervoller Waggons die Sitze mit Rucksäcken und Taschen verstellt sind, man fragen muss wie ein Bittsteller ob hier "noch frei" ist und die Deppen dann auch noch 'ne Fresse ziehen dass man reinschlagen möchte. Als Berufspendler einfach nur zum kotzen.


----------



## Konov (15. April 2013)

Fremder123 schrieb:


> Ferien scheinbar vorbei, Züge wieder voll. Kann man ja mit umgehen, was weit mehr nervt: dass ständig trotz übervoller Waggons die Sitze mit Rucksäcken und Taschen verstellt sind, man fragen muss wie ein Bittsteller ob hier "noch frei" ist und die Deppen dann auch noch 'ne Fresse ziehen dass man reinschlagen möchte. Als Berufspendler einfach nur zum kotzen.



Mein Beileid haste, bei dem Wetter bin ich froh Fahrrad fahren zu können ^^


----------



## Keashaa (15. April 2013)

Seit einem Firmware-Update vor ca. drei bis vier Wochen spackt unser Sat-Receiver rum. Ohne erkennbaren Grund ist angeblich kein Signal mehr vorhanden (während es vorher bei ca. 65-70% rumpendelt... ja, ich weiß, das ist nicht überragend, aber kein Problem). Wenn ich das Ding für 15 Minuten vom Strom trenne, gehts dann wieder. Aber das kann ja net Sinn und Zweck der Sache sein. Oder habe ich nen Kurzen bzw. nen Masseproblem an der Kabelbuchse?

Egal: 10/5 *argh*


----------



## Dominau (15. April 2013)

Bei diesem schönen Wetter noch keinen Führerschein und Motorrad zu haben :<
5/5


----------



## Fremder123 (15. April 2013)

Konov schrieb:


> Mein Beileid haste, bei dem Wetter bin ich froh Fahrrad fahren zu können ^^


Es ist halt ziemlich weit (was ja auch immer relativ ist). Damit könnte ich noch umgehen und im Sommer notfalls auch mit dem Fahrrad fahren, allerdings lässt das meine verfügbare Zeit nicht zu da meine Frau lange arbeitet und ich nach Arbeit die Kinder aus dem Kindergarten hole. Da sind anderthalb Stunden Fahrrad nach Feierabend einfach nicht drin. Auto hat meine bessere Hälfte, also plag ich mich Jahr und Tag weiterhin mit den Ignoranten rum.

Im Übrigen sind die großzügig ausgelegten Gepäckfächer ÜBER den Sitzen fast immer leer... der Rucksack gehört NEBEN mich, basta! So hält man sich mit etwas Glück auch lästige Mitmenschen vom Leib die die Frechheit besitzen, sich tatsächlich auch hinsetzen zu wollen. "Wozu bezahl ich, da hab ich Anspruch auf mindestens zwei Plätze!" So könnte man die Denkweise vieler einschätzen. Ist einfach ärgerlich für Pendler, die zweimal täglich dieses Prozedere durchleben dürfen.


----------



## Wynn (15. April 2013)

ea stellt sim city social auf facebook ein weil es nicht genug geld brachte 5/5


----------



## Schrottinator (15. April 2013)

Fremder123 schrieb:


> Es ist halt ziemlich weit (was ja auch immer relativ ist). Damit könnte ich noch umgehen und im Sommer notfalls auch mit dem Fahrrad fahren, allerdings lässt das meine verfügbare Zeit nicht zu da meine Frau lange arbeitet und ich nach Arbeit die Kinder aus dem Kindergarten hole. Da sind anderthalb Stunden Fahrrad nach Feierabend einfach nicht drin. Auto hat meine bessere Hälfte, also plag ich mich Jahr und Tag weiterhin mit den Ignoranten rum.
> 
> Im Übrigen sind die großzügig ausgelegten Gepäckfächer ÜBER den Sitzen fast immer leer... der Rucksack gehört NEBEN mich, basta! So hält man sich mit etwas Glück auch lästige Mitmenschen vom Leib die die Frechheit besitzen, sich tatsächlich auch hinsetzen zu wollen. "Wozu bezahl ich, da hab ich Anspruch auf mindestens zwei Plätze!" So könnte man die Denkweise vieler einschätzen. Ist einfach ärgerlich für Pendler, die zweimal täglich dieses Prozedere durchleben dürfen.



Ich schließ mich da mal an. Das beschreibt meine Situation 2 Mal am Tag ganz gut. 5/5


----------



## H2OTest (15. April 2013)

Achja, Ich fahr "nur" Bus - meine Taktik: Rucksatz absetzen und Böse angucken, falls notwendig eine Geste mit der Hand, klappt immer  okay sind aber auch meistens nur Kinder ...


----------



## Keashaa (15. April 2013)

*hehe* da hatten wir letztens ne Situation in der Strassenbahn, wo ein Junge (so 10 würde ich schätzen) auf seinem Smartphone gespielt hat... mit vollem Ton. Ich meinte zu meiner Frau nur "Man sollte App-Entwicklern verbieten mit Sound zu experimentieren" und siehe da, der Junge hat den Zaunpfahl wohl verstanden  danach war jedenfalls Ruhe...


----------



## H2OTest (15. April 2013)

Das ist egal, ich höre im Bus eh nie was


----------



## HitotsuSatori (15. April 2013)

LarsW schrieb:


> Sie 16 bzw. 17.Ich 24 bzw. 25.



Ja, das ist für einen solchen Altersunterschied noch zu früh. ^^

was mich aufregt: Draußen sind es sonnige 23°C und hier im Zimmer hab ich eiskalte Hände. 3/5, weil ich gleich raus geh.


----------



## Millijana (19. April 2013)

lautes Schmatzen!


----------



## Reflox (19. April 2013)

Millijana schrieb:


> lautes Schmatzen!



Ich hasse es. Ich glaube das ist das nervigste Geräusch auf Erden >_<


----------



## Millijana (19. April 2013)

Reflox schrieb:


> Ich hasse es. Ich glaube das ist das nervigste Geräusch auf Erden >_<



ja es ist zumindst sehr weit vorn mit dabei!


----------



## iShock (20. April 2013)

scheiß physikpraktikum ab nächster woche -.- *urks* hauptsache man legt das mitten ins semester wo man auch noch die physik-prüfung schreibt anstatt das gleich im 1. mit zu erledigen yaaay 5/5


----------



## zoizz (21. April 2013)

WoT.

fck....


----------



## Konov (21. April 2013)

zoizz schrieb:


> WoT.
> 
> fck....





hab mir neulich den Jackson geholt um die amerikanischen TDs zu erforschen. (hatte den M4A3E8 bereits)

Binnen 3 Tagen Crew von 80 auf 99%, jeden Tag nen stündchen gespielt ^^
Hatte neulich ne Winstreak von 5 oder 6 Matches hinterhereinander mit jeweils mehreren Abschüssen.

Manchmal hat man Glück und manchmal läuft gar nix... gestern abend zum Beispiel nur verreckt


----------



## Schrottinator (21. April 2013)

Katze hat gerade frische Beute gemacht...


----------



## Davatar (22. April 2013)

Bilder-Whitelists im Buffed-Forum: 5/5


----------



## ZAM (22. April 2013)

Davatar schrieb:


> Bilder-Whitelists im Buffed-Forum: 5/5



Ich kanns nicht ändern 1/5


----------



## Fremder123 (22. April 2013)

Auch wenn ZAM schon geantwortet hat ändert es nix dran:



Davatar schrieb:


> Bilder-Whitelists im Buffed-Forum: 5/5


----------



## Wynn (22. April 2013)

das verfluchte eset antivirus programm hat probleme bei der aktivierung so das ich erstmal an den support schreiben muss 5/5


----------



## eMJay (22. April 2013)

Drecks Kabeldeutschland HDD Reciver von Sagemcom mit seinen ständigen Hängern und Rucklern. Der 3. ist schon unterwegs dann folgt eine Kündigung. 5/5


----------



## Alux (22. April 2013)

Schrottinator schrieb:


> Katze hat gerade frische Beute gemacht...



Freu dich doch für die Katze


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (23. April 2013)

Scheiß MSV 5/5


----------



## Fremder123 (23. April 2013)

eMJay schrieb:


> Drecks Kabeldeutschland HDD Reciver von Sagemcom mit seinen ständigen Hängern und Rucklern. Der 3. ist schon unterwegs dann folgt eine Kündigung. 5/5



Was heuerst Du auch bei dem Verein an?^^ Hab heut Morgen in die Post geschaut und da war ein Angebot von denen für Internet. 12,90 € (stand natürlich ganz groß als superhypermegatolles Angebot auf der Briefvorderseite) fürs erste halbe Jahr, dann 19,90 € (stand kleiner auf Seite 2) und nach dem ersten Jahr 39,90 € (stand ganz klein irgendwo unten)! Hab den Brief angeekelt weggeworfen, verarschen können wir uns glaub ganz gut allein.


----------



## LarsW (23. April 2013)

Mein Chef- frei nach dem Motto: Ein Anschiss am morgen vertreibt Kummer und Sorgen.    Mordgedanken/5.


----------



## eMJay (23. April 2013)

Fremder123 schrieb:


> Was heuerst Du auch bei dem Verein an?^^ Hab heut Morgen in die Post geschaut und da war ein Angebot von denen für Internet. 12,90 &#8364; (stand natürlich ganz groß als superhypermegatolles Angebot auf der Briefvorderseite) fürs erste halbe Jahr, dann 19,90 &#8364; (stand kleiner auf Seite 2) und nach dem ersten Jahr 39,90 &#8364; (stand ganz klein irgendwo unten)! Hab den Brief angeekelt weggeworfen, verarschen können wir uns glaub ganz gut allein.



Weil das Internet TOP ist. Im gegenteil zu DSL Dreck. 
Und weil ich laut vermitter keine Schüssel installieren darf. 

Ganz davon abgesehen ich weis nicht so recht was du da gelesen hast aber.
19,90 im ersten Jahr für 32Mbit danach 29,90
12,90 im ersten Jahr für 16Mbit danach 19,90
genau so ist es mit 100 Mbit
19,90 im ersten Jahr dann 39,90
alles. inkl. Telefon Flat

bzw. so 
http://www.kabeldeutschland.de/internet-telefon/flatrate-tarife.html


----------



## iShock (23. April 2013)

physikalisches Grundpraktikum vorbereiten - NATÜRLICH mit handgeschriebenen Protokollheft 5/5 himmelherrgottnochmal -_-


----------



## eMJay (23. April 2013)

Dass in dem Loch in dem ich arbeite kein 3G gibt und ich über EDGE surfen muss. 3/5


----------



## Xidish (23. April 2013)

eMJay schrieb:


> Weil das Internet TOP ist. Im gegenteil zu DSL Dreck.
> Und weil ich laut vermitter keine Schüssel installieren darf.


User, die ohne Ahnung auf etwas schwören und anderes beschimpfen.
Habe keine Problem mit 50k DSL
Hatte mit Kabel nur Probleme.

Viel Spaß, wenn Du mal umziehen willst und da gibt's kein Kabel.
Wünsche Dir dann 'ne nette Kommunikation mit denen und evtl. betiteln sie Dich auch mal als Straftäter - viel Spaß.

Wenn man natürlich keine Schüssel anbauen darf ist das nicht so gut.
Wenn doch - ist sie auch ingesamt kostengünstiger, weil ich nicht für Kabel bezahlen muss.


----------



## zoizz (23. April 2013)

> Die Flatrate, die keine mehr ist
> 
> Die Telekom will das Datenvolumen bei Festnetztarifen begrenzen. Wer die Datenmenge überschreitet, surft langsamer. Für einige Telekom-Dienste gilt die Sperre aber nicht. Was bedeutet das in puncto Netzneutralität? Warum macht die Telekom das und werden die Konkurrenten nachziehen?


 

Quelle: Tagesschau.de


Das Ende der Flatrate? Ich befürchte ja.


5/5


----------



## Hordlerkiller (23. April 2013)

Meine Verräter liste hat einen mehr auf der liste,Mario Götze hat es geschaft möge er in der hölle es kuschlich haben dieser piep xxxxxxx/5 bitch


----------



## Xidish (23. April 2013)

Hordlerkiller schrieb:


> Meine Verräter liste hat einen mehr auf der liste,Mario Götze hat es geschaft möge er in der hölle es kuschlich haben dieser piep xxxxxxx/5 bitch


Wenn Du an die Hölle glaubst, glaubst Du auch an Gott.
Wenn Du aber an den glaubst, dann wünscht man sowas nicht. 

*husch&wech*

btt


----------



## Hordlerkiller (23. April 2013)

dem schon.


"Langsam im horizont verschwinden"


----------



## eMJay (23. April 2013)

Xidish schrieb:


> User, die ohne Ahnung auf etwas schwören und anderes beschimpfen.
> Habe keine Problem mit 50k DSL
> Hatte mit Kabel nur Probleme.
> 
> ...



Schon dass du mich beschimpfst dass ich keine Ahung hab. Anscheinend hast du die andere Seite noch nicht erlebt. Ich schon. 

Genau das gleich Problem hatte ich mit DSL. Umzug- in dem Ort kein DSL möglich bzw. nur Light. Ich hatte damals 16k.... So habe ich ein Jahr DSL bezahlt obwohl ich nicht einmal einen Telefonanschluss hatte und das nur weil ich 2 Wochen zuspät eine Wohnung bekommen hab und nicht mehr fristgerecht kündigen konnte. So viel dazu.... ganz von den ständigen abbrüche und drohungen mir das Internat auf 6k zu drosseln wenn ich weiter beschwere, abgesehen. 

unterm Strich sind alle Anbieter nicht besser. Alle in einen Sack und drauf... man trifft immer den richtigen. Aber das habe ich schon mal gesagt.


----------



## Xidish (23. April 2013)

Nehme meine Aussage zurück.
Ich dachte nicht daran, daß Du bei DSL Kabel Deutschland meintest.
Sorry, sorry

Ich gelobe Besserung. 

btt

Kopfschmerzen in der 6. Woche ~/5
Wird das diese Woche nicht grundlegend besser, geht's in die Uniklinik.
Bis zum MRT Mitte Mai will ich nicht mehr warten.

ps. Ich hasse Kliniken. ~/5


----------



## eMJay (23. April 2013)

Ich mein auch nicht Kabel Deutschland. 

Sondern DSL von Telekom, 1und1 und wie die ganzen Verbrecher sonst heißen.


----------



## Xidish (23. April 2013)

Oh also doch Telekom, hmmm
Dann scheint's von Region zu Region gewaltige Unterschiede zu geben.


----------



## eMJay (23. April 2013)

Das hat nichts mit Regionen zutun.... Die Post Adresse ist die gleiche egal ob im Norden oder Süden.


----------



## LarsW (24. April 2013)

LarsW schrieb:


> Mein Chef- frei nach dem Motto: Ein Anschiss am morgen vertreibt Kummer und Sorgen.    Mordgedanken/5.



zum zweiten.


----------



## Fremder123 (24. April 2013)

Eines meiner absoluten Feindbilder: Bildhübsche Mädels, die sich die Haare ohne Not zum Dutt hochstecken. Habt ihr euch auch schon mal gefragt was die Süße vor euch in der Warteschlange für einen Tumor am Kopf hat? Meine bessere Hälfte nimmt Gott sei Dank eher mal eine Spange oder lässt die Haare gleich offen, erst recht seit sie weiß dass ich bei dieser Unart immer wieder am ragen bin. x)

Also, weibliche Wesen dieses Planeten: ich weiß, wir müssen euch ja nicht heiraten. Aber bitte bitte hört auf, euch in aller Öffentlichkeit derart zu verschandeln. Wenn die langen Haare stören dann lieber einen feschen Kurzhaarschnitt als diesen unsäglichen Knoten. Geht mit 80 grad so durch, aber doch nicht in der Blüte des Lebens. Auch verheiratete Männer haben unterwegs gern was fürs Auge.


----------



## Konov (24. April 2013)

Fremder123 schrieb:


> Eines meiner absoluten Feindbilder: Bildhübsche Mädels, die sich die Haare ohne Not zum Dutt hochstecken. Habt ihr euch auch schon mal gefragt was die Süße vor euch in der Warteschlange für einen Tumor am Kopf hat? Meine bessere Hälfte nimmt Gott sei Dank eher mal eine Spange oder lässt die Haare gleich offen, erst recht seit sie weiß dass ich bei dieser Unart immer wieder am ragen bin. x)
> 
> Also, weibliche Wesen dieses Planeten: ich weiß, wir müssen euch ja nicht heiraten. Aber bitte bitte hört auf, euch in aller Öffentlichkeit derart zu verschandeln. Wenn die langen Haare stören dann lieber einen feschen Kurzhaarschnitt als diesen unsäglichen Knoten. Geht mit 80 grad so durch, aber doch nicht in der Blüte des Lebens. Auch verheiratete Männer haben unterwegs gern was fürs Auge.



Komisch so probleme mit dutts hatte ich bisher nicht 

aber ich mags generell lieber wenn Frauen ihre Haarpracht hängen lassen
die meisten scheinen nicht zu wissen, dass sie das weiblicher wirken lässt als alles andere


----------



## LarsW (24. April 2013)

Fremder123 schrieb:


> Eines meiner absoluten Feindbilder: Bildhübsche Mädels, die sich die Haare ohne Not zum Dutt hochstecken. Habt ihr euch auch schon mal gefragt was die Süße vor euch in der Warteschlange für einen Tumor am Kopf hat? Meine bessere Hälfte nimmt Gott sei Dank eher mal eine Spange oder lässt die Haare gleich offen, erst recht seit sie weiß dass ich bei dieser Unart immer wieder am ragen bin. x)
> 
> Also, weibliche Wesen dieses Planeten: ich weiß, wir müssen euch ja nicht heiraten. Aber bitte bitte hört auf, euch in aller Öffentlichkeit derart zu verschandeln. Wenn die langen Haare stören dann lieber einen feschen Kurzhaarschnitt als diesen unsäglichen Knoten. Geht mit 80 grad so durch, aber doch nicht in der Blüte des Lebens. Auch verheiratete Männer haben unterwegs gern was fürs Auge.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Zbrn-SjOkR4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Rabaz (24. April 2013)

Mein heutiger Aufreger, aber SO RICHTIG:

Habe soeben das /NEXT-Magazin von meinem Stromversorger (RWE) im Briefkasten gehabt.  

70 Seiten aufwändigstes Hochglanz-Eigenwerbungs-Magazin auf teuerstem schwerem Papier. Steht von vorne bis hinten nur Scheiße drin. Ach und siehe da eine ebenso aufwändige webseite mit dem gleichen Mist unterhalten sie auch. 

Was die Scheiße kostet will ich mal wissen. Muss schön sein wenn man einfach nach Lust und Laune die Preise erhöhen und dann die Kohle raushauen kann für was auch immer.


----------



## Davatar (24. April 2013)

Muskelfaserriss im linken Bein: 1/5
Nur 1/5 weils zum Glück nur ein kleiner Riss ist und ich heute, einen Tag später, bereits wieder gehen kann. Die Ärztin meinte, normalerweise liegt man da ne Woche flach.


----------



## Saji (24. April 2013)

Fremder123 schrieb:


> Eines meiner absoluten Feindbilder: Bildhübsche Mädels, die sich die Haare ohne Not zum Dutt hochstecken. Habt ihr euch auch schon mal gefragt was die Süße vor euch in der Warteschlange für einen Tumor am Kopf hat? Meine bessere Hälfte nimmt Gott sei Dank eher mal eine Spange oder lässt die Haare gleich offen, erst recht seit sie weiß dass ich bei dieser Unart immer wieder am ragen bin. x)
> 
> Also, weibliche Wesen dieses Planeten: ich weiß, wir müssen euch ja nicht heiraten. Aber bitte bitte hört auf, euch in aller Öffentlichkeit derart zu verschandeln. Wenn die langen Haare stören dann lieber einen feschen Kurzhaarschnitt als diesen unsäglichen Knoten. Geht mit 80 grad so durch, aber doch nicht in der Blüte des Lebens. Auch verheiratete Männer haben unterwegs gern was fürs Auge.



Oh my... ! Das geht doch noch! Viel schlimmer finde ich es wenn sie sich den, zu langen, Pony so seltsam zurück auf den Kopf klatschen. Keine Ahnung wer das erfunden hat, aber ich werde ihn finden und ihn umbringen.


----------



## bkeleanor (25. April 2013)

Die Inkompetenz von Maklern und Behörden in diesem Land! 3/5


----------



## schneemaus (25. April 2013)

Jetzt wollte ich mir die letzte Heute-Show angucken, da funktioniert Youtube nicht. 5/5. Gleich geh ich ab wie Hassknecht, wenn das so weiter geht.


----------



## Aun (25. April 2013)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Jetzt wollte ich mir die letzte Heute-Show angucken, da funktioniert Youtube nicht. 5/5. Gleich geh ich ab wie Hassknecht, wenn das so weiter geht.



nanana 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=h_GNniUu-9k

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## LarsW (26. April 2013)

Mein verdammter Telekoleg Lehrer.
Erst hieß es,das Foto ist weg (obwohl abgegeben.).1 1/2 Wochen später heißt es,wir akzeptieren das Foto nicht.Jetzt heißt es: "Mach´n neues bis nächste Woche,sonst wirst du nicht zu Prüfung zugelassen".
Alles kein Thema: WENN IHNEN DAS MAL FRÜHER EINFALLEN WÜRDE!

In diesem Sinne: "HAM`DIE KEIN BANDMAß WAS ACHT METER LANG IS?!"   

Ronny Schäfer/5





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=NlQkn6S-Jsw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## schneemaus (26. April 2013)

Aun schrieb:


> nanana



Danke, schau ich mir später an, gestern hab ich dann doch die neuste Folge Warehouse 13 geschaut ^^


----------



## Davatar (26. April 2013)

Hatte heute zum&nbsp;ersten Mal seit dem Unfall am Mittwoch Tag ohne Medikamente ausprobiert. Ging leider nicht so gut :/&nbsp;&nbsp; 3/5


----------



## iShock (27. April 2013)

scheiß wetter zum wochenende und kein plan was ich jetzt tun soll -_- 5/5


----------



## Konov (27. April 2013)

iShock schrieb:


> scheiß wetter zum wochenende und kein plan was ich jetzt tun soll -_- 5/5



Eigentlich ideal zum zocken...

Grad am World of Tanks farmen. Genau das richtige für lange graue Regentage


----------



## Thoor (29. April 2013)

Das verf.... versch.... verka..... behind....... Schweizer "Militär" (Aka "Witzverein von Europa") 

923751890 237581293768907362890317618923768903216 /5

Hauptsach nem 21 jährigen der inner Zweitausbildung steckt und was aus der Zukunft machen will auch noch die letzte Kohle ausm Kreuz leiern weil er mit dem kaputten Rücken keinen Militärdienst leisten kann. 
Ich bin ja echt n umgänglicher Mensch, aber da kommt mir so hart die Galle hoch


----------



## iShock (29. April 2013)

Ich bin ein Idiot. 5/5 >_<


----------



## Alux (30. April 2013)

Richtig geiles Wetter und ich kann lernen lernen und lernen


----------



## HitotsuSatori (30. April 2013)

Alux schrieb:


> Richtig geiles Wetter und ich kann lernen lernen und lernen



Ich nehm dein richtig geiles Wetter und tausche gegen kaltes Sauwetter mit Regen. Da lernt es sich doch leichter, oder? ^^


----------



## Alux (1. Mai 2013)

Ne dann denk ich mit wieder die ganze Zeit was fürn Dreckswetter und häng nur vor der Glotze xD


----------



## Davatar (2. Mai 2013)

Tolles Mädel kennengelernt, wohnt zwar n Bisschen weit weg, aber war trotzdem noch ok. Stundenlang gelabert, paar Mal getroffen, gestern Abend meint ich dann per SMS "und wie hast Du Deinen 1. Mai verbracht?", da kommt die Antwort:
_Wir wollten eigentlich wandern gehn, aber ham total verschlafen, da meinte mein Freund dann, es lohnt sich auch nicht mehr ausm Haus zu gehn.
_Jetzt hallt mir permanent durch den Kopf:
Freund... Freundfreundfreundfreundfreund...

Mein Freund... Freundfreundfreundfreundfreund...

MeIn FrEuNd... Freundfreundfreundfreundfreund...

MEIN Freund... Freundfreundfreundfreundfreund...

mein FREUND... Freundfreundfreundfreundfreund...


Frauen: 5/5
Warum sagen die nicht von Anfang an, wenn sie vergeben sind? -.-


----------



## Konov (2. Mai 2013)

Davatar schrieb:


> [...]



AHAHAHA oh shit!
Das ist aber echt hart.
Manche Frauen sind so und denken, man wäre einfach ein Wohltäter und wolle ihr frei Haus ne nette Freundschaft anbieten ^^


----------



## orkman (2. Mai 2013)

Davatar schrieb:


> Tolles Mädel kennengelernt, wohnt zwar n Bisschen weit weg, aber war trotzdem noch ok. Stundenlang gelabert, paar Mal getroffen, gestern Abend meint ich dann per SMS "und wie hast Du Deinen 1. Mai verbracht?", da kommt die Antwort:
> _Wir wollten eigentlich wandern gehn, aber ham total verschlafen, da meinte mein Freund dann, es lohnt sich auch nicht mehr ausm Haus zu gehn.
> _Jetzt hallt mir permanent durch den Kopf:
> Freund... Freundfreundfreundfreundfreund...
> ...



lol das hatte ich auch vor ein paar wochen ... haben uns die ganze zeit geschrieben... sollten zusammen ausgehen etc ... und dann als ich vorgeschlagen hab ins kino zu gehen kommt im gespräch raus dass sie nen freund hat ... wollte dennoch mit mir ausgehen ... ich hab dann die notbremse gezogen und es sein gelassen ... hab sie dann vorgestern in der stadt gesehen mit ihrem freund xD



Konov schrieb:


> AHAHAHA oh shit!
> Das ist aber echt hart.
> Manche Frauen sind so und denken, man wäre einfach ein Wohltäter und wolle ihr frei Haus ne nette Freundschaft anbieten ^^


 this! ... ums mal mit den worten eines bekannten zu sagen .... "ALLES BITCHES"


----------



## Davatar (2. Mai 2013)

Ja also ich hab ja auch die eine oder andere mit der ich gern mal was unternehm ohne dass da was laufen muss. Aber da wurde halt auch von Anfang an klargestellt, dass die nen Freund ham, dann passt das.


----------



## orkman (2. Mai 2013)

Davatar schrieb:


> Ja also ich hab ja auch die eine oder andere mit der ich gern mal was unternehm ohne dass da was laufen muss. Aber da wurde halt auch von Anfang an klargestellt, dass die nen Freund ham, dann passt das.



ja ... scheisse bei sowas find ich aber wenn zum beispiel das maedel einen dann fragt ob man mit twilight kucken geht oder so ... soll sie mit ihrem freund gehen ... ich wette der mag die scheisse genauso wie ich .... gar nicht 
peinlich find ichs immer wenn man die maedels dann mit ihrem freund sieht und man wesentlich besser mit ihnen reden kann als eben ihr freund .... der ne banane ist und nur nebenbei steht ... letztes mal auf ner party hat mich ne freundin so angemacht und mir staendig sms geschrieben ... alles auf deutsch ... obwohl ihr freund , der nur franzoesisch kann, direkt daneben stand ....versteh einer die frauen ...


----------



## Sh1k4ri (2. Mai 2013)

Davatar schrieb:


> Frauen: 5/5
> Warum sagen die nicht von Anfang an, wenn sie vergeben sind? -.-



Weil sie unsere Aufmerksamkeit wollen. Da macht es dann auch keinen Unterschied, ob da potenziell was geht oder net.  

Habs aber auch schon anders herum erlebt, dass ich mich mit nem Mädel in nem Club oder so unterhalten habe, wirklich sehr nett unterhalten habe und ich einfach vergessen hatte zu sagen, dass ich ne Freundin hab. Wenn man halt keine Intentionen hat..


----------



## Davatar (2. Mai 2013)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Weil sie unsere Aufmerksamkeit wollen. Da macht es dann auch keinen Unterschied, ob da potenziell was geht oder net.


Pfft, dazu hat sie ja nen Freund den sie einlullen kann, da brauchts mich nicht noch dazu 
Als Teenager, ich glaub da war ich 16, gabs da so eine bei mir, die mir ständig schrieb wie sehr sie mich vermisst und blablubb, aber die nen Freund hatte (und das wusste ich damals auch). Also meinte ich dann irgendwann, sie solle sich halt jetzt entweder für ihn oder für mich entscheiden. Bei mir gibt's keine halben Sachen. Das Ende der Geschichte: Sie entschied sich für ihn und wurde kurze Zeit später von ihm abserviert und ich hatte dann was mit ner Freundin von ihr 
Hab dann später auch noch festgestellt, dass das Mädel eh nicht so ganz normal war und war dann froh, dass sie sich für ihren Freund entschieden hatte.

Hach, das waren noch Zeiten...aber ein zweites Mal Teenager sein möcht ich echt nicht ^^


----------



## Konov (2. Mai 2013)

Warscheinlich sehen die Freunde, die nur danebenstehen, besser aus ^^
mit denen können sie aber nicht gut reden, deswegen muss jemand wie orkman herhalten 

(der nicht nur gut reden kann sondern warscheinlich auch noch gut aussieht  )


@davatar
Mir is das mal inner Disse passiert wo ich mich mit einer bis 4 uhr morgens unterhalten hab, GANZ OFFENSICHTLICH mit dem ziel, mit ihr was anzufangen.
Bis sie mir dann um kurz vor 4 offenbarte dass sie ja eigentlich nen Freund hat und nicht genau weiß, ob das richtig ist, was sie gerade tut 

Ich bin aufgestanden und gegangen


----------



## Sh1k4ri (2. Mai 2013)

Rede ja auch von der Aufmerksamkeit anderer männlicher Wesen, ihr Freund ist da sicherlich nicht genug


----------



## Legendary (2. Mai 2013)

Davatar schrieb:


> Warum sagen die nicht von Anfang an, wenn sie vergeben sind? -.-


Weil es Schlampen sind!


Wie sagt man so schön: Alles Schlampen - außer Mutti. An dem Spruch ist was wahres dran...ähm ja und meine Perle natürlich auch nicht.


----------



## Thoor (2. Mai 2013)

Davatar schrieb:


> Tolles Mädel kennengelernt, wohnt zwar n Bisschen weit weg, aber war trotzdem noch ok. Stundenlang gelabert, paar Mal getroffen, gestern Abend meint ich dann per SMS "und wie hast Du Deinen 1. Mai verbracht?", da kommt die Antwort:
> _Wir wollten eigentlich wandern gehn, aber ham total verschlafen, da meinte mein Freund dann, es lohnt sich auch nicht mehr ausm Haus zu gehn.
> _Jetzt hallt mir permanent durch den Kopf:
> Freund... Freundfreundfreundfreundfreund...
> ...



Hahahaha ich fühle mit dir Freund  Echt hart sowas  Hart ist ja auch son Spruch wie "Ich mag dich voll, bist voll mein Traumtyp, aber ich möchte im Moment echt keine Beziehung" - 2 Wochen später besteigt sie den bekloppten Swagerspacko von nebenan      

Die Antwort ist simpel: Es sind Frauen, notorisch aufmerksamkeitsgeil und wollen immer das was sie grade nicht haben / haben können.


----------



## schneemaus (2. Mai 2013)

Legendary schrieb:


> Weil es Schlampen sind!
> 
> 
> Wie sagt man so schön: Alles Schlampen - außer Mutti. An dem Spruch ist was wahres dran...ähm ja und meine Perle natürlich auch nicht.



Ich bin weder deine Mutti noch deine Perle. Ergo... Nimm es zurück o.O


Und Leute, ihr redet hier nicht von Frauen, sondern von Bitches. Unterhaltet euch halt mal mit den richtigen.


----------



## Thoor (2. Mai 2013)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Und Leute, ihr redet hier nicht von Frauen, sondern von Bitches. Unterhaltet euch halt mal mit den richtigen.



Mit Ausnahme von 2-3 Frauen denen ich das letzte halbe Jahr begegner bin passt es irgendwie... scheint wohl der heutige Zeitgeist zu sein: "Oh, du hast nur ein IPhone 4, bye", "Oh, du hast keinen supercoolen Sportwagen, bye", "Oh, du bist nicht jedes Wochenende hackedicht und beschäftigst dich mit Literatur, Kultur und Philosophie, bye"

Zum Glück will ich im Moment echt alleine sein


----------



## schneemaus (2. Mai 2013)

Du hast ein iPhone? Nice, würd ich mir auch gerne leisten können. Du hast keinen supercoolen Sportwagen? Mir doch egal. Du bist nicht jedes WE hackedicht? Macht dich sympathisch. Genauso wie die Auflistung hinterm "und".

BTT: Verallgemeinerungen  / 5


----------



## Thoor (2. Mai 2013)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Du hast ein iPhone? Nice, würd ich mir auch gerne leisten können. Du hast keinen supercoolen Sportwagen? Mir doch egal. Du bist nicht jedes WE hackedicht? Macht dich sympathisch. Genauso wie die Auflistung hinterm "und".
> 
> BTT: Verallgemeinerungen  / 5



Ist zwar OT, aber ist mir wirklich egal:

Ach komm, du weisst doch wie das gemeint war oder? Ich halte ja nicht wirkliche jede Frau für ein verlogenes Miststück. Aber ich hab nach der letzten Trennung im November versucht paar Mädels kennen zu lernen. Nicht um gleich wieder die nächste hinen nachzuschieben, halt einfach um bissl Ablenkung zu haben und mal was neues zu erleben. Ich hab dabei auch 2-3 wirkliche tolle Frauen kennengelernt die auch super sind als Kumpel (Ich komm allg. besser aus mit Frauen  ) Aber unterm Strich wäre ich bei den vielleicht 15 Frauen die ich getroffen habe bei 14 am liebsten nach 5 Minuten aufgestanden und gegangen. Und die eine die noch echt cool drauf war hatte n Tag später irgendwelche psychischen Suizidprobleme  Darum hab ichs echt aufgeben, kann mir doch alles gestohlen bleiben, da geb ich das Geld lieber für ne Kamera aus 

Und das IPhone ist btw nach ca 10 Jahren mein erstes, wirklich neues Handy 

@Topic:
Bin ja kein Fussballfan, aber das der FC Basel raus ist wurm mich ja doch irgendwie  3/6


----------



## Alux (2. Mai 2013)

Hach regt mich nicht direkt auf nur irgendwie ein bisschen komisch. Heut war mein letzter Schultag. 12 Jahre Schule und heut gings zu Ende. Irgendwie hab ich fast das Gefühl, dass mir die Schule anfangs ein wenig fehlen wird. Irgendwie werd ich da sentimental^^


----------



## Legendary (2. Mai 2013)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Ich bin weder deine Mutti noch deine Perle. Ergo... Nimm es zurück o.O


Ja schneemaus, du bist natürlich auch äußerst tolligst!


----------



## iShock (2. Mai 2013)

mein skype schickt mir chatnachrichten teilweise mit ner halben stunde verspätung wtf ?! 5/5


----------



## HitotsuSatori (3. Mai 2013)

Männer. 1000000000/5


----------



## Schrottinator (3. Mai 2013)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Und Leute, ihr redet hier nicht von Frauen, sondern von Bitches. Unterhaltet euch halt mal mit den richtigen.



Richtige Frauen sind Mangelware. Da heißt es Pilzinfektion oder Einsamkeit.


----------



## schneemaus (3. Mai 2013)

Also langsam komm ich mir ja schon ein bisschen verarscht vor hier...


BTT: Ich hab am Dienstag nen Umschlag mit Geld für Waschmärkchen beim Hausmeister eingeworfen (läuft hier so) und eben nachgeguckt, sind immer noch nicht da. Jetzt kann ich am Wochenende nicht waschen -.-" 5/5


----------



## Konov (3. Mai 2013)

Schrottinator schrieb:


> Richtige Frauen sind Mangelware. Da heißt es Pilzinfektion oder Einsamkeit.



Geil


----------



## EspCap (3. Mai 2013)

HitotsuSatori schrieb:


> Männer. 1000000000/5



Nach den bisherigen Kommentaren in diesem Thread kann ich dir das nicht mal verübeln


----------



## Jordin (3. Mai 2013)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Ich bin weder deine Mutti noch deine Perle. Ergo... Nimm es zurück o.O
> 
> 
> Und Leute, ihr redet hier nicht von Frauen, sondern von Bitches. Unterhaltet euch halt mal mit den richtigen.


^
Blah 5/5

Das grenzt ja fast schon an plakativer Misogynie. Weiblicher Chauvinismus wäre idF wohl eine doppelte Verneinung. Hmm. Egal.
Nimm es zurück o.O


----------



## Thoor (3. Mai 2013)

Oh Gott, was habe ich hier nur angezettelt... seems like WWIII 

es sei mir verziehen!


----------



## ZAM (4. Mai 2013)




----------



## Alux (4. Mai 2013)

Germany says NO


----------



## BloodyEyeX (4. Mai 2013)

Das ist doch sicher nur ein Baguette ^^


----------



## Alux (4. Mai 2013)

BloodyEyeX schrieb:


> Das ist doch sicher nur ein Baguette ^^



Ein 2 Wochen altes Baguette


----------



## Reflox (5. Mai 2013)

paysafecard 1000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000/5

Kauf ich für 50 CHF paysafecards. Ich will 40 Euro damit bezahlen, was mich 48 CHF kostet.
Geil alter, jetzt hab ich 30 euro und die Paysafe soll angeblich nicht mehr genug für den letzten Zehner haben. Was haben die fürn verf*ckten Wechselkurs, ich glaub ich spinne.


----------



## DarthMarkus1st (5. Mai 2013)

daß es bei YT so viele Musik-how-to gibt, daß man gar nicht mehr zum Musikmachen kommt vor lauter tollem Lerneffekt 3/5


----------



## Trollmops (5. Mai 2013)

freundin mit freundinsfreundin
die leute im betrieb

leichte misanthropie/5


----------



## Plato0n (5. Mai 2013)

muss den sommerurlaub stornieren 5/5 

Gründe dahinter und alles was noch kommt 2³² /5


----------



## Konov (6. Mai 2013)

Kriege mein Stadtfahrrad nur mäßig sauber... fehlender Gartenschlauch... 1/5


----------



## schneemaus (6. Mai 2013)

Hab grade Kram gekauft, um Cake Pops zu machen, lauf nach Hause und mir fällt hier ein, dass ich die Holzstäbchen vergessen hab. Typisch ich


----------



## Xidish (6. Mai 2013)

... daß ich morgen erst 2 Arzttermine holen muss ... 5/5

Dazu sind es Ärzte, bei denen wieder schlechte Erinnerungen wach werden (Neurologe und Arzt für eine Schädel CT).


----------



## Davatar (7. Mai 2013)

Meine kanadische Summer Love wär im Juni an nem Festival in Barcelona, aber an dem Wochenende kann ich nicht: 5/5


----------



## Konov (7. Mai 2013)

Davatar schrieb:


> Meine kanadische Summer Love wär im Juni an nem Festival in Barcelona, aber an dem Wochenende kann ich nicht: 5/5



Was ist denn eine Summer Love? 
Etwas sowas klischeebehaftetes was man aus schnulzigen Hollywoodstreifen kennt, wo jemand im Urlaub seine große Liebe kennenlernt, es ihm dann aber nichts ausmacht, sie nach 3 Wochen am Urlaubsziel wieder allein zu lassen und in den folgenden Jahren nur noch als "Summer Love" tituliert wird? 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Davatar (7. Mai 2013)

Viiiiel weniger klischeehaft als Du Dir das vorstellst. Das ist ein Mädel, das man in den Ferien (eigentlich im Sommer, aber in diesem Fall wars März) kennenlernt, mit der man dann was hat, das je nachdem zwischen 3-14 Tage dauert und man sich am Ende der Zeit dann ordentlich verabschiedet. Falls man sich aber eines Tages "zufällig" wieder über den Weg laufen sollte, ist man dann Friends with Benefits


----------



## Konov (7. Mai 2013)

Davatar schrieb:


> Viiiiel weniger klischeehaft als Du Dir das vorstellst. Das ist ein Mädel, das man in den Ferien (eigentlich im Sommer, aber in diesem Fall wars März) kennenlernt, mit der man dann was hat, das je nachdem zwischen 3-14 Tage dauert und man sich am Ende der Zeit dann ordentlich verabschiedet. Falls man sich aber eines Tages "zufällig" wieder über den Weg laufen sollte, ist man dann Friends with Benefits



Naja wenn sie heiß ist kann ichs verstehen


----------



## EspCap (7. Mai 2013)

USPS hat mein Päckchen seit über einer Woche unverändert in irgendeinem Warehouse in Honolulu rumliegen ohne das es weitergeht. Meh.


----------



## ZAM (7. Mai 2013)

Das Getrampel von diesen ab***** dä***** V***** über mir, ständig, pausenlos, den ganzen Tag


----------



## Xidish (7. Mai 2013)

Schnapp Dir Dini, die hat 'n großes Paddel - wo ist sie überhaupt - existiert sie noch?
Deine kleine Keule wird da weniger ausrichten.


----------



## Schrottinator (8. Mai 2013)

Kaufe mir Injustice, komme nach Hause, will loslegen und das Spiel verlang von mir erstmal zu patchen. Da aber anscheinend das PSN gerade wegen Wartungsarbeiten offline ist, geht das nicht.


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (8. Mai 2013)

2 Tage bis zur Prüfung, 2 Themen offen, 0 Motivation
5/5


----------



## Noxiel (10. Mai 2013)

Frauen, die hinter so einem Bild Sexismus wittern.     




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ogil (10. Mai 2013)

#Aufschrei
#Tugendfuror

Nein im Ernst - langsam wird es wirklich laecherlich. Irgendwann wird einem Sexismus vorgeworfen werden, wenn man versucht mit einer Frau (!) zu flirten - besonders dann, falls dies ein auf ihr Aussehen bezogenes Kompliment enthalten sollte...


----------



## Alux (10. Mai 2013)

Letzes Jahr bei der Zivildiensterklärung RK und Dienstantritt 1.9.2013 angegeben und was steht heut im Bescheid? Eine ganz andere Einrichtung und als Dienstantritt 1.7.2013. Oh du wunderbares Verwaltungssystem


----------



## Konov (10. Mai 2013)

Alux schrieb:


> Letzes Jahr bei der Zivildiensterklärung RK und Dienstantritt 1.9.2013 angegeben und was steht heut im Bescheid? Eine ganz andere Einrichtung und als Dienstantritt 1.7.2013. Oh du wunderbares Verwaltungssystem



Zivildienst gibts doch gar nicht mehr, oder machste das freiwillig? 
Ich gehörte 2006 zu den letzten die 9 Monate ZD in deutschland machen mussten


----------



## Ol@f (10. Mai 2013)

Ich musste 2010 noch meinen Zivildienst leisten, wobei es da Anfang 2011 die 6 Monate Übergangsregelung gab. Mittlerweile nennt sich das Bundesfreiwilligendienst.


----------



## Dominau (10. Mai 2013)

Von den ganzen Bewerbungen die ich jetzt abgeschickt hab kam die erste Absage. Und von den anderen kam noch garnix. 4/5.
Hab damit gerechnet das ich dort nicht genommen werde, also ist das halb so schlimm. Aber das von den anderen nix kommt macht mich kirre. :/


----------



## Konov (10. Mai 2013)

Ol@f schrieb:


> Mittlerweile nennt sich das Bundesfreiwilligendienst.



jo den meinte ich, danke ^^


----------



## Ogil (10. Mai 2013)

Als Oesi muss er aber - da nuetzt es ihm wenig, dass der Zivildienst in D. abgeschafft wurde.


----------



## Konov (10. Mai 2013)

Ogil schrieb:


> Als Oesi muss er aber - da nuetzt es ihm wenig, dass der Zivildienst in D. abgeschafft wurde.



Ach er ist Ösi, na da hatter mein beileid!


----------



## Derulu (10. Mai 2013)

Ogil schrieb:


> Als Oesi muss er aber - da nuetzt es ihm wenig, dass der Zivildienst in D. abgeschafft wurde.



+ die Wehrpflicht- denn die wurde in D: ja eigentlich abgeschafft, der Zivildienst war ja "bloß" der Ersatzdienst (bei uns Ö wurde übrigens grade im Jänner bei der dahingehenden Volksbefragung der Abschaffung des Wehrdienstes eine Absage erteilt - zu viele hatten Angst, dass durch den Wegfall des Zivildienstes, der ja eigentlich nur der "Ersatzdienst" ist, die Versorgung nicht mehr ausreichenden gewährleistet ist bzw. diese massiv teurer wird und dass der Katastrophenschutz unter dem Wefall der "Zwangssoldaten" leidet)


----------



## Alux (10. Mai 2013)

Ach Gottchen der Fail war bei mir... ich hatt vergessen letztes Jahr beim Roten Kreuz anzurufen und da zu sagen das ich bei denen dienen will + Zeitraum, ergo war im Verzeichnis bei der Zivildienstagentur jetzt kein Vermerk dafür drinnen und ich wurd dem erstbesten das kam zugeteilt, naja gehen wir halt Bundesheer statt Zivildienst, will net in ein Altersheim außerdem hab ich Juli/August ein Ferialpraktikum. Ich könnt mir selbst in Arsch beißen...


----------



## Noxiel (10. Mai 2013)

Derulu schrieb:


> + die Wehrpflicht- denn die wurde in D: ja eigentlich abgeschafft, ausgesetzt [...]


Soviel Klugschiss muß man mir als aktivem verzeihen.   

.


.

.

weitermachen!


----------



## Derulu (10. Mai 2013)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Soviel Klugschiss muß man mir als aktivem verzeihen.



Sorry, wusste ich nicht - falsches Land


----------



## Legendary (11. Mai 2013)

DHL macht einfach nicht zu...wozu zahlt man 6,90 Euro für nen Paketversand und damit den teuersten Anbieter wenn die einfach Däumchen drehen. Paket wurde am Mittwoch Mittag eingeliefert (rund 250km Luftlinie von mir) und ist GESTERN mal aus der Filiale raus und jetzt über Nacht ist auch kein LKW mehr hier her mit dem Paket...toll da ist meine Xbox drin und ich wollte eigentlich das ganze WE zocken weil eh Scheißwetter ist und Perle keine Zeit hat. 9000/5


----------



## Wynn (11. Mai 2013)

vieleicht haben sie ausgepackt und zocken damit 

ich würde mich bei dhl oder versandanbieter beschwerden


----------



## Konov (11. Mai 2013)

Legendary schrieb:


> DHL macht einfach nicht zu...wozu zahlt man 6,90 Euro für nen Paketversand und damit den teuersten Anbieter wenn die einfach Däumchen drehen. Paket wurde am Mittwoch Mittag eingeliefert (rund 250km Luftlinie von mir) und ist GESTERN mal aus der Filiale raus und jetzt über Nacht ist auch kein LKW mehr hier her mit dem Paket...toll da ist meine Xbox drin und ich wollte eigentlich das ganze WE zocken weil eh Scheißwetter ist und Perle keine Zeit hat. 9000/5



Donnerstag war Feiertag, deswegen war warscheinlich keiner in dem Versandzentrum mit deiner Xbox am arbeiten. Freitag warscheinlich dann nur bis Mittags -> es hat sich alles von den Vor-Feiertagen angehäuft -> deine Xbox bleibt liegen

dumm gelaufen ^^
Also ich würd drauf wetten dass es am Feiertag liegt. Dreh halt däumchen 

PS: vor Dienstag würde ich nicht mit dem Paket rechnen


----------



## Legendary (11. Mai 2013)

Konov schrieb:


> Also ich würd drauf wetten dass es am Feiertag liegt. Dreh halt däumchen



Lustig! 


Jetzt kann ich meine alte Staubsaugerbox auspacken, ist mir schon klar das es mit dem Feiertag zu tun hatte, es war in letzter Zeit lustigerweise nicht das 1. Mal, dass sich DHL mehr Zeit gelassen hat als sonst üblich.


----------



## Konov (11. Mai 2013)

Legendary schrieb:


> Lustig!
> 
> 
> Jetzt kann ich meine alte Staubsaugerbox auspacken, ist mir schon klar das es mit dem Feiertag zu tun hatte, es war in letzter Zeit lustigerweise nicht das 1. Mal, dass sich DHL mehr Zeit gelassen hat als sonst üblich.



Ist auch nicht das erste mal dass sich jemand drüber beschwert 
Bringt halt nix... willste das paket das nächste mal selbst abholen?

Abwarten und Geduld zeigen. Oder nächstes mal Hermes nehmen, aber ob die es soviel besser machen?

Ich habs aufgegeben darüber zu jammern


----------



## kaepteniglo (11. Mai 2013)

Mich regte der Goalie der LA Kings auf...

Wie letztes Jahr in den Playoffs hat er mein favorisiertes NHL Team zur Verzweiflung und zum Ausscheiden gebracht.


----------



## Saji (11. Mai 2013)

Legendary schrieb:


> DHL macht einfach nicht zu...wozu zahlt man 6,90 Euro für nen Paketversand und damit den teuersten Anbieter wenn die einfach Däumchen drehen. Paket wurde am Mittwoch Mittag eingeliefert (rund 250km Luftlinie von mir) und ist GESTERN mal aus der Filiale raus und jetzt über Nacht ist auch kein LKW mehr hier her mit dem Paket...toll da ist meine Xbox drin und ich wollte eigentlich das ganze WE zocken weil eh Scheißwetter ist und Perle keine Zeit hat. 9000/5



Weißt ja wofür DHL steht. Däumchendreher Hauptliga.


----------



## EspCap (11. Mai 2013)

Legendary schrieb:


> DHL macht einfach nicht zu...wozu zahlt man 6,90 Euro für nen Paketversand und damit den teuersten Anbieter wenn die einfach Däumchen drehen. Paket wurde am Mittwoch Mittag eingeliefert (rund 250km Luftlinie von mir) und ist GESTERN mal aus der Filiale raus und jetzt über Nacht ist auch kein LKW mehr hier her mit dem Paket...toll da ist meine Xbox drin und ich wollte eigentlich das ganze WE zocken weil eh Scheißwetter ist und Perle keine Zeit hat. 9000/5



Mein Paket liegt seit 12 Tagen irgendwo in Honolulu rum weil USPS nicht schafft das mal aufs Festland geschweige denn außer Landes zu bewegen. 
Etwas blöd, weil da das Geburtstagsgeschenk für meine Freundin drin gewesen wäre. Musste jetzt halt umdisponieren...


----------



## Konov (11. Mai 2013)

Verlasst euch bei Geb-Geschenken nicht auf irgendwelche Versandhändler.... puh also ich hab das auch 1-2 mal gemacht und seit dem nicht wieder. 
Das Risiko dass irgendwas zu spät kommt, ist halt immer da. Geht in die Stadt und kauft normal ein 


Naja ist warscheinlich auch so ne moderne krankheit... alles online und wenns dann nicht flutscht wird nur gejammert
Bei YT hab ich mal nen video gesehen über irgendwelche dienstleister die für die DHL pakete austeilen, wenn man sich deren Arbeitsbedingungen anschaut, muss man sich net wundern wenn die pakete später ankommen als unser Wohlstandsgehirn sich das ausmalt.


----------



## EspCap (11. Mai 2013)

Konov schrieb:


> Naja ist warscheinlich auch so ne moderne krankheit... alles online und wenns dann nicht flutscht wird nur gejammert



Manche Sachen kann man halt nicht einfach so in der Stadt kaufen. Und wenn man 40 USD für eine Lieferung bezahlt kann man eigentlich auch erwarten, dass es halbwegs flott geht. 
Wollte ihr eigentlich eine Halskette mit einem Serotonin-Molekül aus Silber schenken, aber das bekommt sie jetzt halt ein anderes mal (wenn es noch irgendwann mal ankommt) 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Konov (11. Mai 2013)

EspCap schrieb:


> Manche Sachen kann man halt nicht einfach so in der Stadt kaufen. Und wenn man 40 USD für eine Lieferung bezahlt kann man eigentlich auch erwarten, dass es halbwegs flott geht.
> Wollte ihr eigentlich eine Halskette mit einem Serotonin-Molekül aus Silber schenken, aber das bekommt sie jetzt halt ein anderes mal (wenn es noch irgendwann mal ankommt)




Schenk frauen bloß keinen schmuck bevor ihr nicht nen jahr zusammen seid. Spreche aus erfahrung


----------



## EspCap (11. Mai 2013)

Konov schrieb:


> Schenk frauen bloß keinen schmuck bevor ihr nicht nen jahr zusammen seid. Spreche aus erfahrung



Too late, als Ersatz-Geschenk bekommt sie eine Ice-Watch. Aber die "Regel" hab ich eh schon gebrochen


----------



## Konov (11. Mai 2013)

Eben grad mitm Bike nach Hause... Dämmerung, kein Regen aber nasse Fahrbahn

Ich fahr aufm Radweg, von rechts kommt einer mitm Fahrrad aus ner einfahrt rausgefahren auf den Radweg, direkt vor mir.
Er mit einer Hand fahrend, mit der anderen mehrere Holzbalken transportierend, keine beleuchtung am Rad, kein Helm.
Er natürlich viel zu langsam um in den Verkehr fließend reinzukommen, ich also vollbremsung. Hätte ich ihn nicht gesehen, hätte meine Mama jetzt meinen Kopf aufm Holzpfahl 

Ich rufe ihm zu er solle mal die Augen auf machen (zugegebenermaßen nicht sonderlich freundlich)
Er daraufhin nur "Bleib mal locker" 

Ja ich bleib gerne locker bei dummen leuten im Straßenverkehr die mich gefährden

Deppen im Straßenverkehr! 5/5


----------



## Aun (11. Mai 2013)

sowas ist nicht lustig konov, kenne ich leider auch zu genüge..... mich hat hier in md mal ein auto im kreisverkehr mitgenommen . 1. radfahrer und fußgänger haben hier vorfahrt 2. beschwert der wi***** sich noch 3. hatte keinen blinker gesetzt, also bin ich auch ohne bremsen gefahren 4. zum glück 2 fußgängerinnen hinter mir gehabt, die der polizei alles bestätigten 5. nichts passiert, kleine abschürfung nachbem ich von der motorhaube gekullert bin, nur rad schrott.... helm sei dank. ka wie ich sonst ohne helm durch die stadt fahre -,-


----------



## Konov (11. Mai 2013)

Aun schrieb:


> sowas ist nicht lustig konov, kenne ich leider auch zu genüge..... mich hat hier in md mal ein auto im kreisverkehr mitgenommen . 1. radfahrer und fußgänger haben hier vorfahrt 2. beschwert der wi***** sich noch 3. hatte keinen blinker gesetzt, also bin ich auch ohne bremsen gefahren 4. zum glück 2 fußgängerinnen hinter mir gehabt, die der polizei alles bestätigten 5. nichts passiert, kleine abschürfung nachbem ich von der motorhaube gekullert bin, nur rad schrott.... helm sei dank. ka wie ich sonst ohne helm durch die stadt fahre -,-



Das was mich ärgert ist, dass ich immer für andere Leute mitdenken muss.... genauso wie fußgänger die einfach blind über die straße laufen ohne zu gucken, augen gerade aus. 
Da würde ich manchmal gerne einfach drüber fahren. So blöd kann doch keiner sein


----------



## Alux (11. Mai 2013)

Heut auch eine gute Verkehrssituation gehabt. Eine gerade Straße und auf gleicher Höhe links und rechts die Ein/Ausfahrt von Geschäftern. Ich fahre grade die Straße runter fährt einer knallhart links raus, kerzengerade über die Straße zum andern Geschäft ohne links oder rechts zuschauen. Ich schleif voll ab und vergewaltig erstmal die Hupe und was bekomm ich? Einen entgeisterten Blick ala was mir einfällt hier lang zu fahren.


----------



## Olliruh (11. Mai 2013)

Mein LoL Client startet nicht -.- 5/5


----------



## Aun (11. Mai 2013)

Konov schrieb:


> So blöd kann doch keiner sein



ist leider die taurige wahrheit...... und wird eher schlimmer, als besser.

wieso zum teufel ist meine bankseite down..... boar hass 5/5


----------



## EspCap (12. Mai 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hab Serien für mehrere hundert USD in meinem US-iTunes Account und ebenso in meinem DE-iTunes Account. Danke, Apple.


----------



## Legendary (12. Mai 2013)

EspCap schrieb:


> Hab Serien für mehrere hundert USD in meinem US-iTunes Account und ebenso in meinem DE-iTunes Account. Danke, Apple.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Wie kamen die sonst an so viel Geld? 

Das es mir schon seit Tagen irgendwie beschissen geht (Halsweh, leichte Gliederschmerzen) 3/5


----------



## schneemaus (12. Mai 2013)

Trotz befundfreiem MRT ist der Lupus bei meiner Freundin leider nicht vom Tisch, die Lumbalpunktion war leider nicht befundfrei :/ 100/5, ich mach mir echt Sorgen *seufz*
Edit: Die Aufregung kommt allerdings hauptsächlich von dem idiotischen Oberarzt, der nach dem MRT meinte, es wäre alles psychosomatisch und sie direkt entlassen wollte, selbst ohne LP. Die Assistenzärztin hat sich dann allerdings dafür eingesetzt, dass die noch gemacht wird, wo dann was bei raus kam. Dieser OA soll mir nochmal begegnen *grml*


----------



## Aun (12. Mai 2013)

oh man das ist hart, sry dafür.


----------



## schneemaus (13. Mai 2013)

Bwahaha. OA hat sich heute (ich war bei der OA-Visite dabei) mehrmals entschuldigt, es wurde noch ne Untersuchung gemacht und sie hat nen Termin in ner Ambulanz, die auf ihre Erkrankung spezialisiert is, bekommen... Moah.


----------



## bkeleanor (14. Mai 2013)

Beim Auto ist mir vorne rechts die Feder gebrochen (gleich an 2 stellen) und die olle hat mir dann auch noch den Reifen aufgeschlitzt.
5/5


----------



## Xidish (14. Mai 2013)

... daß ich heute zum CCT (Computertomographie mit Kontrastmitteln) muß ... 5/5

Andererseits weiß ich hoffentlich hinterher, was derzeit mit meinem Schädel wirklich los ist.
Dieses Jahr vor 22 Jahren hatte ich im Alter von 22 Jahren einen folgeschweren Unfall.
Damals sagte mir der Arzt nach dem CT, daß ich entweder einschlafe und nie wieder aufwache oder aufwache und im Rollstuhl sitze.
Das war der schlimmste Moment in meinem Leben.
Dann ging es mit Sauerstoffbeatmung schnell zur NOT OP.

Komischerweise ist die Phrase, an das ich mich jetzt komischerweise erinnere.


----------



## Konov (14. Mai 2013)

Gute Besserung auf jedenfall Xidish!

Dass leute nicht ans telefon gehen wenn man sie zur erreichbaren Zeit anruft 5/5


----------



## Xidish (14. Mai 2013)

Danke 

Und ja, das mit dem Telefonieren kenn ich nur zu gut.
Habe ganze 2 Tage versucht, jemanden in der Radiologie zu erreichen - für meinen CCT-Termin.
Entweder war es besetzt oder es ging keiner ran.


----------



## HitotsuSatori (14. Mai 2013)

Hab mir zwei Paar Schuhe bestellt beim Zalando-Sale. Das erste Paar konnte gar nicht erst geliefert werden (Und das wär so phänomenal gewesen!!) und das zweite Paar ist irgendwie... doof. 4/5, weil ich Geld spar.


----------



## Legendary (14. Mai 2013)

Xidish schrieb:


> ... daß ich heute zum CCT (Computertomographie mit Kontrastmitteln) muß ... 5/5
> 
> Andererseits weiß ich hoffentlich hinterher, was derzeit mit meinem Schädel wirklich los ist.
> Dieses Jahr vor 22 Jahren hatte ich im Alter von 22 Jahren einen folgeschweren Unfall.
> ...



Alles Gute!


Mein Paket ist immer noch im Umschlagszentrum Kitzingen...ich glaube die Lackaffen da kratzen sich am Arsch und riechen anschließend an ihren Fingern aber ARBEITEN TUN DIE SICHERLICH NICHT! 9000/5


----------



## Xidish (14. Mai 2013)

Auch Dir Danke  

Die Untersuchung verlief heute ganz anders, als gedacht und irgendwie regt mich das wieder auf und bereitet mir auch Kopfschmerzen.

Erstmal ging's ca ne Stunde per Auto zum Radiologen.
Warten musste ich nicht lange.
Dann ging es in die Röhre (komischerweise ohne Kontrastmittel).
Nach 10 Minuten war alles vorbei.
Nun hieß es auf die Ergebnisse warten.

Nach ca 15 Minuten bekam ich die Bilder, mit der Bitte mich unbedingt beim Hausarzt zu melden.
Allerdings kommt der ausführliche Bericht erst in einer Woche bei ihm an.
Nach einer Anfrage meinerseits, hieß es: Nichts gravierend Auffälliges.
Kontrastmittel seien nicht notwendig gewesen - bzw. "keine Ahnung" (wortwörtlich die Worte des Ärztin/Helferin?)

Ich bekam die beiden Blätter meines Bluttest beim Hausarzt wieder - sowie eine Blutwertbefundsschein.
Da wunderte mich nur das Datum (12.4.2013) und die rot geschriebenen Werte - die in 2 Fällen doppelt so hoch waren, wie sie normal sein sollten.

etwas Panik

Zu Hause angekommen stellte ich fest, daß der Zettel mit den Bluwerten vom 12. April gar nicht von mir ist.
Es waren die Werte einer 74jährigen Frau ...

Fazit:
permKopfschmerzen mit abundzu starken Schüben/Stechen + matschig im Kopf nun seit 7 Wochen
Bei Anstrengung (kopfmäßig) treten sehr starke Kopfschmerzen auf (mal links, rechts oder sonstwo)
Links hinter dem Loch im Kopf (Platte) ist immer noch eine Schwellung/ein Versatz spürbar.
Bin nach dem komischen CT gar nicht schlauer.

Jedenfalls werde ich morgen mal paar Takte mit meinem Arzt hier vor Ort reden.
Denn diese Beschwerden "lähmen" mich quasi.
Will "Bäume ausrei0ßen" und kann es nicht - es nervt! ~/5


----------



## Davatar (15. Mai 2013)

Mitten während der Entwicklung eines kritischen Teils der Applikation stellt der Projektleiter fest, dass eine Kernforderung zu unklar formuliert ist und daher Rücksprache vom Kunden fehlt. Jetzt muss ich auf die Kundenantwort warten, hab aber nen Zustand, den ich weder einchecken, noch zurücksetzen kann, weil sonst ein inkonsistenter Zustand herrschen würde. Allerdings muss ich irgendwie auch weiterarbeiten können -.-   5/5
Geh ich halt mittagessen...


----------



## Hordlerkiller (15. Mai 2013)

Das das Spiel Dust 514 laut 14.05.2013 auf dem psn store sein soll und finde nur die beta.
Hallo das game hat heute release, piep Sony.100/5


----------



## EspCap (15. Mai 2013)

USPS International Express ist in Deutschland nicht trackbar, DHL hat keinen blassen Schimmer wo mein Paket ist. Ist am 30. April in Honolulu weg und seit dem hab ich keinen Plan wo sich das rumtreibt. Wer verschickt Schmuck bitte ohne Tracking?


----------



## Legendary (15. Mai 2013)

EspCap schrieb:


> USPS International Express ist in Deutschland nicht trackbar, DHL hat keinen blassen Schimmer wo mein Paket ist. Ist am 30. April in Honolulu weg und seit dem hab ich keinen Plan wo sich das rumtreibt. Wer verschickt Schmuck bitte ohne Tracking?



Ach noch ein Leidgeplagter...mittlerweile ist der 15.05, am 10.05. hab ich den letzten Status gesehen...mittlerweile bin ich ernsthaft am überlegen ob ich an meinem freien Freitag jetzt hochfahren soll, sind 250km einfach.


----------



## EspCap (15. Mai 2013)

Legendary schrieb:


> mittlerweile bin ich ernsthaft am überlegen ob ich an meinem freien Freitag jetzt hochfahren soll, sind 250km einfach.



Das wäre bei mir ein wenig weiter  Zum Glück hab ich was alternatives besorgt und musste mich nicht auf das Geschenk verlassen... etwas schwach dass ein Versand der knapp 25 USD kostet nicht versichert & trackbar ist


----------



## eMJay (16. Mai 2013)

Legendary schrieb:


> Mein Paket ist immer noch im Umschlagszentrum Kitzingen...ich glaube die Lackaffen da kratzen sich am Arsch und riechen anschließend an ihren Fingern aber ARBEITEN TUN DIE SICHERLICH NICHT! 9000/5



Da landen meine Pakete immer... sind aber auch noch am gleichen Morgen bei mir in der Stadt und im Zustellfahrzeug. 


Steinschlag in der Windschutzscheibe... dabei ist die erst 6 Monate alt 5/5

Die drecks- Firma Carglass. Die mir mein Termin den ich heute hatte, heute morgen um 7:10 abgesagt hat, weil sie ja so viel zu tun haben. 5/5 

Anschließend habe ich mal nach der Firma gegoogelt und musste feststellen dass es die größten Pfuscher sind. 5/5 
Dazu kam noch das Gerücht dass die absichtlich die Scheiben kaputt machen damit sie die Tauschen können. 5/5
Setze somit die Firma auf die gleiche unterste Stufe wie 1und1.

Dann hab ich mich natürlich wieder gefreut dass die das gemacht haben. Lass keine Pfuscher an mein neues Auto dran.


----------



## Reflox (16. Mai 2013)

Alte schrullige Feministinnen die mir auf den Keks gehen 5/5


----------



## Konov (16. Mai 2013)

Das Pimmelwetter 5/5

Jeden tag ein bißchen Regen oder andeutungsweise Regen oder Wolken

ICH WILL KONSTANTE SONNE


----------



## kaepteniglo (17. Mai 2013)

Wir hatten hier die letzten 3 Tage schönes Sonnenwetter.... nur heute zieht es sich wieder zu...


----------



## Konov (17. Mai 2013)

Heute einkaufen für die 4 feiertage und es wird wieder so voll sein, dass sich jeder gegenseitig auf die Füße tritt.

HATE 1/5


----------



## Xidish (17. Mai 2013)

Wir hatten vorgestern einen Hagelschlag (2cm Körner).   
Es hat so Einiges kaputt gehauen. 

Gestern zog an uns ein Gewitter vorbei.
Nun sieht es diesig und nach Regen aus und es soll heute abend wieder gewittern. 5/5

Hauptsache, ich bekomme heute im Kindergarten noch den Rasen (die Weide^^) ab.


----------



## Alux (17. Mai 2013)

Momentan die Aperol Werbung  5/5

Ich hör so hin und seh die Locations und denk mir mhm lecker und im nächsten Moment wird der Aperol eingeblendet, Kettenreaktion im Kopf -> ich denk an Mittwoch und das Grauen überkommt mich wieder


----------



## iShock (20. Mai 2013)

Leute schreiben einem im Skype an und wenn man zurückschreibt reagieren sie nich mehr.... echt unhöflich -_- 4/5


----------



## Wynn (20. Mai 2013)

Da in Deutschland viele Ausbildungsplätze unbesetzt bleiben, versucht die Bundesrepublik ihr Glück in Südeuropa. Im Rahmen eines Förderprogramms sollen nach Fachkräften nun arbeitslose Jugendliche die unbesetzten Ausbildungsplätze in Unternehmen besetzen. Laut dem Programm können die *ausländischen Lehrlinge mit der Übernahme von Kosten und einer höheren Ausbildungsvergütung als für deutsche Lehrlinge rechnen.*

Am vergangenen Samstag trat Natalie Horler mit ihrer Gruppe Cascada beim Eurovision Song Contest 2013 (ESC) auf. Dabei erhielt Deutschland jedoch nur 18 Punkte (ShortNews berichtete). Vor und nach dem ESC wurde jedoch ein wahrer Shitstorm gegen Deutschland und Cascada ausgelöst."Das Gold, dass uns die Nazis klauten, haben sie nun für ihr Kleid verwendet", twitterte ein griechischer User bei Twitter. "Merkel zieht den Rettungsschirm zurück, nachdem null Punkte aus Griechenland kamen", twitterte hingegen ein anderer.Viele weitere griechische Nutzer verglichen Deutschland mit der Nazi-Zeit. Ein weiterer Nutzer ging sogar so weit, zu einem Boykott gegen Deutschland aufzurufen. Jedem Griechen, der für Deutschland anrief, unterstellte er dabei, ein "Staatsfeind" zu sein. 


5/5


----------



## Konov (20. Mai 2013)

Wynn schrieb:


> Da in Deutschland viele Ausbildungsplätze unbesetzt bleiben, versucht die Bundesrepublik ihr Glück in Südeuropa. Im Rahmen eines Förderprogramms sollen nach Fachkräften nun arbeitslose Jugendliche die unbesetzten Ausbildungsplätze in Unternehmen besetzen. Laut dem Programm können die *ausländischen Lehrlinge mit der Übernahme von Kosten und einer höheren Ausbildungsvergütung als für deutsche Lehrlinge rechnen.*
> 
> Am vergangenen Samstag trat Natalie Horler mit ihrer Gruppe Cascada beim Eurovision Song Contest 2013 (ESC) auf. Dabei erhielt Deutschland jedoch nur 18 Punkte (ShortNews berichtete). Vor und nach dem ESC wurde jedoch ein wahrer Shitstorm gegen Deutschland und Cascada ausgelöst."Das Gold, dass uns die Nazis klauten, haben sie nun für ihr Kleid verwendet", twitterte ein griechischer User bei Twitter. "Merkel zieht den Rettungsschirm zurück, nachdem null Punkte aus Griechenland kamen", twitterte hingegen ein anderer.Viele weitere griechische Nutzer verglichen Deutschland mit der Nazi-Zeit. Ein weiterer Nutzer ging sogar so weit, zu einem Boykott gegen Deutschland aufzurufen. Jedem Griechen, der für Deutschland anrief, unterstellte er dabei, ein "Staatsfeind" zu sein.
> 
> ...




Naja die ESC Geschichte is mir herzlich egal, zum kaputtlachen irgendwie 

Aber dass man ausländischen Lehrlingen mehr zahlt als Deutschen, das ist einfach nur asozial.
Ist ja nix neues, dass man nicht mal die eigene Bevölkerung in Arbeit gebracht hat und stattdessen Ausländer als Ersatz hernimmt.

Traurig traurig


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (20. Mai 2013)

Diese ganze Hetze gegen Deutschland geht mir insgesamt ein bisschen auf den Sack. Kann ja verstehen das man in den betroffenen Ländern frustriert ist, aber dann soll sich die Wut doch bitte gegen verantwortlichen Politiker richten und nicht pauschal gegen jeden Deutschen. 4/5


----------



## Xidish (21. Mai 2013)

Jetzt haben sie letzte Woche Dienstag nicht mal die nötige CCT Untersuchung gemacht, bei der nix Auffälliges entdeckt wurde -
und schaffen es nicht, wie angekündigt, die schriftlichen Befunde innerhalb einer Woche meinem Hausarzt zuzuschicken. ~/5
Gut es war gestern ein Feiertag dazwischen - doch dafür das sie nix gefunden hatten, dauert das so lange?!

Habe seit 2 Tagen die nächste Schwellung am Kopf und nix passiert ...

Rufe gleich 112 an - dann geschieht endlich was.
Nein, ich lass es lieber - gibt wirkliche Notfälle, wo der Rettungsdienst vielmehr gebraucht wird.


----------



## M1ghtymage (22. Mai 2013)

Lieferung meines Fernsehers um 5min verpasst. Kann aufgrund der Paketgröße nicht bei der Post abgegeben werden, wird daher zurückgeschickt. Statt dass der einfach umdreht oder auf dem Rückweg das abgibt... 5/5


----------



## Xidish (22. Mai 2013)

Wie groß ist denn der Fernseher (eine Leinwand für Puplic Viewing? )?
Ansonsten ist das doch bestimmt nur eine Ausrede von dem Fahrer.
Denn das glaube ich nicht, wenn ich so sehe, welch sehr großen Pakete teilweise bei uns in der Postfiliale im Supermarkt stehen.

bt

das Wetter ~/5
Und es kommt noch schlimmer, Frost, Graupel und teilweise Schnee angekündigt - und das im "Wonnemonat" Mai.
Ich glaube bald, Wonnemonat ist nur noch bezogen auf menschliche Gefühle.^^


----------



## M1ghtymage (22. Mai 2013)

Xidish schrieb:


> Wie groß ist denn der Fernseher (eine Leinwand für Puplic Viewing? )?
> Ansonsten ist das doch bestimmt nur eine Ausrede von dem Fahrer.
> Denn das glaube ich nicht, wenn ich so sehe, welch sehr großen Pakete teilweise bei uns in der Postfiliale im Supermarkt stehen.
> 
> ...



47". Das wurde als Expresslieferung deklariert. Vmtl aufgrund der Größe. Daher wird es nicht in die Filiale gebracht.


----------



## Schrottinator (24. Mai 2013)

Alle drehen sie hohl wegen XXXBox One vs. Gaystation 4 noch bevor es die Dinger überhaupt gibt. Ich freu mich ejtzt schon darauf, wenn beide das erste Quartal hinter sich haben. Hoffentlich herrscht dann wieder Ruhe.


----------



## Alux (25. Mai 2013)

Zensur in Musikvideos 5/5


----------



## Konov (25. Mai 2013)

Dauerregen heut abend und ich muss in die stadt zu ner geburtstagsfeier. Bin froh wenn ich wieder daheim im trockenen bin 5/5


----------



## Alux (25. Mai 2013)

Gnaaa HL2 hat bei mir auf einmal ne japanische Sprachausgabe....


----------



## EspCap (27. Mai 2013)

Frauen bzw. im speziellen meine Ex-Freundin. Dafür gibt's nicht mal mehr eine Zahl.


----------



## Schrottinator (27. Mai 2013)

Alux schrieb:


> Gnaaa HL2 hat bei mir auf einmal ne japanische Sprachausgabe....



bla bla Freeman-San 

@Topic: Ich fühle mich seit Wochen, als ob jeden Augenblick Nieren und Leber versagen 5/5


----------



## Alux (27. Mai 2013)

Schrottinator schrieb:


> @Topic: Ich fühle mich seit Wochen, als ob jeden Augenblick Nieren und Leber versagen 5/5



Schon den Onkel Doktor besucht?


----------



## Saji (27. Mai 2013)

Leute die mich wegen meiner ebay Kleinanzeige anschreiben nach Versand und Paypal fragen obwohl extra drinsteht das es nur Abholung und Barzahlung gibt oder nachfragen ob's noch aktuell ist und sich dann nicht mehr melden. 5/5


----------



## M1ghtymage (27. Mai 2013)

Saji schrieb:


> Leute die [...] nachfragen ob's noch aktuell ist und sich dann nicht mehr melden. 5/5



Ohja das hasse ich auch, ich verstehe nur nicht wieso es so viele davon gibt.


----------



## Xidish (27. Mai 2013)

48 Stunden lang Dauerregen 
Heute Abend gab es bei Aufhellungen ein bischen Blinzeln der Sonne.
Nun ist es etwas neblig und wieder komplett zugezogen.
Weiter Regen, teils Dauerregen, wurde angekündigt.

So schaut's heute bei uns aus - mit 3x so breiter Weser, wie sonst üblich.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 <- anklickbare Thumbnail

Und es wird noch schlimmer, wenn sie die Talsperre aufmachen und auch noch weiterer Regen fällt.
Was da alles so rumschwimmt .... ganze Baumstämme, Benzinkanister (denke, von Campingplätzen) und jede Menge Müll.
------------

das 2.te, was mich gestern aufregte bzw. ich 'n kleinen Schock bekam ...
Meine Mutter für gestern ein paar Meter rückwärts auf der Autobahn.


----------



## Konov (27. Mai 2013)

Bei uns is auch einiges überflutet... seit 72 Stunden nun Regen ohne pause ^^

Heute hats kurzzeitig mal fast aufgehört
Naja morgen solls ne pause geben


----------



## Xidish (27. Mai 2013)

72?
War doch Samstag in Deiner Nähe und da war's noch schön ... hmmm.

Na, wie immer - ich kann das Wetter nicht mehr sehen.^^


----------



## Schrottinator (27. Mai 2013)

Alux schrieb:


> Schon den Onkel Doktor besucht?



im August hab ich Ferien


----------



## Hordlerkiller (27. Mai 2013)

Schrottinator schrieb:


> im August hab ich Ferien



bei sowas sofort zum arzt nicht das du uns hier wegstirbst (sry so denke ich darüber)


----------



## Konov (27. Mai 2013)

Xidish schrieb:


> 72?
> War doch Samstag in Deiner Nähe und da war's noch schön ... hmmm.
> 
> Na, wie immer - ich kann das Wetter nicht mehr sehen.^^



Naja so nah warste wohl doch net 
Ich kanns auch nimmer sehen


----------



## Aun (27. Mai 2013)

Schrottinator schrieb:


> bla bla Freeman-San
> 
> @Topic: Ich fühle mich seit Wochen, als ob jeden Augenblick Nieren und Leber versagen 5/5



das liegt am saufen. studenten, gerade mediziner neigen dazu es maßlos zu übertreiben und letztendlich inder dialyse oder lebertransplantation landen.

ne spaß bei seit. bist du gelb oder ähnliches?

mich regt dieses pisswetter auf, verdammter siebenschläfer. seit letzten montag regnet es mit kleinsten pausen -,-


----------



## Alux (28. Mai 2013)

Die fehlende Zivilcourage in Österreich 5/5

Da stürzt ein Motorradfahrer und bleibt schwerst verletzt ein paar Minuten lang liegen während alle Autos einfach nur vorbeifahren. Schließlich sind nach fast 10 Minuten 2 Sanitäter und 1 Notarzt die privat unterwegs zum Unfall gekommen und haben sofort Wiederbelebungsmaßnahmen eingeleitet, allerdings ist das Opfer noch an der Unfallstelle verstorben.


----------



## Konov (28. Mai 2013)

Alux schrieb:


> Die fehlende Zivilcourage in Österreich 5/5
> 
> Da stürzt ein Motorradfahrer und bleibt schwerst verletzt ein paar Minuten lang liegen während alle Autos einfach nur vorbeifahren. Schließlich sind nach fast 10 Minuten 2 Sanitäter und 1 Notarzt die privat unterwegs zum Unfall gekommen und haben sofort Wiederbelebungsmaßnahmen eingeleitet, allerdings ist das Opfer noch an der Unfallstelle verstorben.



Ich behaupte mal dass dir das in ecken deutschlands auch passieren kann ^^


----------



## Alux (28. Mai 2013)

Falls ich mich in die Ecken verirr, ich bleib ja bei den Metropolen


----------



## Sh1k4ri (28. Mai 2013)

3 Stunden schlaf, weil aus irgend einem mir nicht ersichtlichen Grund die Nachbarn oben den Herd oder sowat angelassen haben, dann gegangen sind, dann um 1 Uhr Nachts die Feuerwehr bei mir klingelte, weil die Wohnung oben voller Qualm ist und die Feuermelder seit ner Stunde piepen... 1000000000000000000000/5


----------



## Alux (28. Mai 2013)

Besser so als Feuer am Dach bzw. der Decke


----------



## Saji (28. Mai 2013)

Konov schrieb:


> Ich behaupte mal dass dir das in ecken deutschlands auch passieren kann ^^



Das brauchst du nicht einmal behaupten, das ist leider eine Tatsache. Nicht nur in Ecken, sondern überall. "Der nächste wird schon nachgucken" oder "Da hat sicher schon jemand Hilfe gerufen" sind da wohl die häufigsten Gedanken wenn sie vorbeifahren.


----------



## ZAM (28. Mai 2013)

Das niemand mitmacht.
http://forum.buffed.de/index.php/topic/203963-spiele-raten-screenshot-edition/

5/5


----------



## Derulu (28. Mai 2013)

Saji schrieb:


> Das brauchst du nicht einmal behaupten, das ist leider eine Tatsache. Nicht nur in Ecken, sondern überall. "Der nächste wird schon nachgucken" oder "Da hat sicher schon jemand Hilfe gerufen" sind da wohl die häufigsten Gedanken wenn sie vorbeifahren.



Oder eher: OMG, lieber nicht stehenbleiben, ich will nichts falsch machen (das ist der Hauptgrund nicht stehen zu bleiben/zu helfen laut Psychologen)


----------



## Alux (28. Mai 2013)

ZAM schrieb:


> Das niemand mitmacht.
> http://forum.buffed....enshot-edition/
> 
> 5/5



Kann leider nicht dienlich sein, kein Plan was das sein soll


----------



## Manowar (29. Mai 2013)

Saji schrieb:


> "Da hat sicher schon jemand Hilfe gerufen" sind da wohl die häufigsten Gedanken wenn sie vorbeifahren.



Erinnert mich dran, wie ich die Bullen angerufen hab, weil eine Couch(!) auf der mittleren Fahrspur lag.
"Ja danke, sie sind jetzt schon der 354. der deswegen anruft! *klick*"

Er hat leider nicht seinen Namen gesagt. Weil den hätte ich gemeldet.


----------



## BattleMcStruggle (29. Mai 2013)

Manowar schrieb:


> Erinnert mich dran, wie ich die Bullen angerufen hab, weil eine Couch(!) auf der mittleren Fahrspur lag.
> "Ja danke, sie sind jetzt schon der 354. der deswegen anruft! *klick*"
> 
> Er hat leider nicht seinen Namen gesagt. Weil den hätte ich gemeldet.



Und warum? Weil er nach hundert Anrufen ein wenig gereizt war? Mag nicht nett sein, aber ein bisschen Verständnis deinerseits wäre ne nette Geste.


----------



## Xidish (29. Mai 2013)

Dafür kann der 354te Anrufer doch nix.
Und einfach *klick* - also Auflegen - ist imo ein Unding.
Na wenigstens sagte er noch Danke.^^


----------



## H2OTest (29. Mai 2013)

Da war man am Montag 3 Stunden nicht da und verpasst gleich 3 Einsätze -.-


----------



## Manowar (29. Mai 2013)

BattleMcStruggle schrieb:


> Und warum? Weil er nach hundert Anrufen ein wenig gereizt war? Mag nicht nett sein, aber ein bisschen Verständnis deinerseits wäre ne nette Geste.



Weil da Gedanken aufkommen "Dann ruf ich beim nächsten mal halt nicht an".
Das "Danke" war doch eher sarkastisch gemeint.


----------



## Olliruh (29. Mai 2013)

Bug Splat Error 100/5


----------



## Combust90 (29. Mai 2013)

Die Sexismus-Debatte bei Videospielen. Meine Güte früher hat das kein Schwein interessiert. Heute ist man überall entsetzt. Alles muss politisch korrekt sein. Am besten wir machen keine Videospiele mehr und sprechen auch nicht mehr miteinander. Es könnte sich ja jemand beleidigt fühlen.

Meine Meinung dazu: Stock aus dem Hintern nehmen und nicht alles so ernst nehmen und als persönlichen Angriff werten.


----------



## Hordlerkiller (29. Mai 2013)

Das Wetter, habe bilder vom hotel wo ich vor nen jahr wahr, bekommen also aktuelle via Facebook und möchte nur noch kötzen 
hier die page https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.503167033083253.1073741828.139487259451234&type=1 ich hier 
kein hass schüren, aber möchte euch doch gerne die Bilder zeigen.


----------



## DirdyHarry (30. Mai 2013)

Das ein Lieferdienst bei dem ich am Samstag  vor Pfingsten über Lieferando  bestellt hatte anscheinend schon zu gemacht hatte.
Und deswegen 19 € weg sind, da ich mit Sofortüberweisung bezahlt hatte. 10/5


----------



## EspCap (31. Mai 2013)

Ich glaube den Biologen ist ihre Drosophila-Zucht abhanden gekommen... die Viecher fliegen hier in abartigen Massen rum


----------



## Legendary (31. Mai 2013)

Schon wieder Halsweh, hatte es erst vor gut 2 Wochen. -.-

Diesmal probier ichs mit Salzwasser gurgeln, Salbeitee und Ricola. Ich hab das Gefühl, dass ich auf die Dobendan allergisch bin, da krieg ich jedes Mal noch stärkere Schmerzen wenn ich die nehme.

Und das es NUR (!) regnet, unentwegt...gibt auch Unwetterwarnungen für unsere Region.

5/5


----------



## EspCap (31. Mai 2013)

Legendary schrieb:


> Und das es NUR (!) regnet, unentwegt...gibt auch Unwetterwarnungen für unsere Region.




Tell me about it 
Man achte auf den Zeitraum für den diese Warnung gilt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thoor (31. Mai 2013)

Ich bin ja echt nicht der Typ Mensch der sich über das Wetter beschwert, ich mein es ist wies ist.

Aber DAS ist doch einfach krank sorry... ich meine wir hatten in Zürich gerade mal ~300Sonnenstunden in diesem Jahr, normal sind >600... dazu ist es ANFANG JUNI und es ist einfach nur Arschkalt, Nass und schneit teilweise... ich meine hallo? SCHNEE? Gehts noch -.- Ich brauch endlich mal Sommer!


----------



## Xidish (31. Mai 2013)

Wo haben wir denn schon anfang Juni?
Also hier ist immer noch Mai. 

Kalendarischer Sommeranfang ist eh erst 21. Juni.

Und diese Regenmassen kommen "fast" überall runter.
Und als ob wir hier noch nicht genug hätten - nein jetzt wurde zusätzlich noch die Talsperre "etwas" entleert.

Vorgestern sah ich in der Weser eine Kuh an mir vorbeischwimmen - allerdings bekam sie es nicht mehr mit. 
Und neulich zeigten sie im Fernsehen ein Storchenpaar neben ihren beiden toten Jungen.
Sie hatten alles versucht, sie zu wärmen.
Nur letzte Woche bei Dauerregen und 9 Grad sind sie einfach erfroren - und das Ende Mai. 

Momentan ist es bewölkt bei 18 Grad.
Allerdings ist das nur eine Regenpause - morgen soll es wieder krachen.


----------



## Dorbardus2010 (31. Mai 2013)

amazon...dienstag bestellt heute nicht mal ne versandnachricht. bei einem ding haben sie es doch auch mittwoch geschafft. 100/5


----------



## Konov (31. Mai 2013)

Ab montag gibts keinen Regen mehr und darauf die tage 20 grad und sonne ^^


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (1. Juni 2013)

Legendary schrieb:


> Schon wieder Halsweh, hatte es erst vor gut 2 Wochen. -.-



Dicken Schluck Vodka nehmen, einmal anständig durchen Mund spülen, gurgeln, wenne noch Fahren musst ausspucken, ansonsten runter damit. Klappt wunderbar.


----------



## EspCap (2. Juni 2013)

Decaline. Wenn ich noch ein so ein Ding zeichnen muss... 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Konov (2. Juni 2013)

fullface helm sitzt net richtig, umtausch dauert n paar tage  1/5


----------



## Ol@f (2. Juni 2013)

Fehlerhafte Übungsaufgaben. Man probiert erstmal alles Mögliche aus und nach paar Stunden fällt einem ein Gegenbeispiel ein. Da hätte ich meine Zeit auch sinnvoller nutzen können.4/5


----------



## Reflox (3. Juni 2013)

Frauen 5/5


----------



## Olliruh (3. Juni 2013)

Männer 5/5


----------



## Legendary (3. Juni 2013)

Euch beide 4/5

Erkältung und krank geschrieben 5/5


----------



## Saji (3. Juni 2013)

Phishingmails... 5/5

Gerade eine täuschend echt aussehende Paypal Phishingmail bekommen. Hab zwar gleich gemerkt was Sache ist, aber arglose Nutzer könnten darauf wirklich reinfallen.


----------



## Trollmops (3. Juni 2013)

jagdpanzer in stadtmaps 

solangsam unendlich/5


----------



## Konov (4. Juni 2013)

Trollmops schrieb:


> jagdpanzer in stadtmaps
> 
> solangsam unendlich/5





ich sag nur T28, max. 20 km/h.... wenn du nicht vorher ne gedachte line hast um die flanken auch abzudecken bzw. Hilfe durchs Team bekommst, kannste dir gleich nen grabstein suchen


----------



## mewexi (4. Juni 2013)

leute die auf der straße / auf rolltreppen/ vor eingängen (zb (vorallem) sbahn/ubahn) und sich nicht entscheiden können ob sie stehen oder laufen sollen.


----------



## Korgor (4. Juni 2013)

Autofahrer welche nach dem Ortsschild ne gefühlte Stunde brauchen, bis sie mal auf Tempo 100+ sind.
Und wenn man sie überholen will, diese voll aufs Gas stehen.


----------



## Hordlerkiller (5. Juni 2013)

Idioten Die meinen das Ostdeutschland ruhig absaufen soll (und die haben es wirklich schlimm) und rumheulen wegen warum ist die mauer nicht mehr da und diese akzeptanz möge sie am schopfe packen und niederstrecken 
Wenn ich nicht Arbeiten müsste würde ich meinen Freunden drüben helfen.Das reggt mich richtig auf.500/5


----------



## Alux (6. Juni 2013)

Meeeehh...heute erst gesehen das Lindsey Stirling heut in Wien spielt, hätt ich das net paar Wochen früher entdecken können


----------



## Saji (6. Juni 2013)

Kabel Deutschland 2/5

Der Service war wirklich freundlich und sogar irgendwo kompetent, aber das man bei neuen Tarifen für Sender wie History extra bezahlen muss ist einfach doof. Wäre der Receiver meiner Mutter nicht kaputt und ihr Vertrag nicht so unglaublich alt, wäre es ja nicht wild. Aber sie zahlte bis jetzt 13,80 für Sender (in SD), die ich für 12,90 bekomme, darunter auch History und den Reste-Reste-Verwertungssender kabel 1 classics. Diese müssen nun, neben Syfy und 13th Street (immerhin nun in HD) für 10 Euro extra im Monat, für 5 Euro monatlich dazugemietet werden. Immerhin kriegt meine Mutter nun ihren geliebten 13th Street in HD.

Uuuund frisch reingekommen: unsere Waschmaschine 4/5 - es tropft aus der Tür, yay. ._.


----------



## myadictivo (7. Juni 2013)

3 wochen urlaub rum und prompt kommt das schöne wetter : 10/10 angepisst punkte
zusätzlich zum schönen wetter noch nen fetten grippalen infekt eingefangen : 10³/10..


----------



## Konov (10. Juni 2013)

Die Überflutungen im Osten und Süden deutschlands und die politiker, die anstandsbesuche machen und dabei in die Kamera lächeln... 5/5

Die ganzen betroffenen leute tun mir so leid
Ich würde vermutlich sogar spenden, wenn ich selbst was zu spenden hätte ^^


die leute da verlieren einfach ALLES, natürlich finanziell vorallem. Das ganze leben ist im arsch, im Prinzip können sich die Leute alle aufhängen, die alles verloren haben.
Und andere kraulen sich die Eier... in was für ner Welt leben wir eigentlich?


----------



## Manowar (10. Juni 2013)

Konov schrieb:


> Und andere kraulen sich die Eier... in was für ner Welt leben wir eigentlich?



In einer ungerechten.
Deutschland darf gerne mal daraus lernen und anderen Ländern nen Scheissdreck geben.
Wenns irgendwo kracht, schreit Deutschland als erstes "Natürlich helfen wir!". Wer hilft hier? Nichtmal die EU.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (10. Juni 2013)

Regen + warmes Wetter..


----------



## iShock (10. Juni 2013)

ne Freundin zickt mich in letzter Zeit immer an und ich hab keine Ahnung wieso -_- 4/5

geht mir langsam richtig auf den sack -.-


----------



## Dominau (10. Juni 2013)

Sozialinkompatibel schrieb:


> Regen + warmes Wetter..



Wie kann man sich da aufregen? Währe froh wenn wir das hätten


----------



## Keashaa (11. Juni 2013)

Ich bin zu unfähig, das Hobby, dass mir Spaß macht und wofür ich gerne Zeit investiere, vernünftig auszuüben 
100/5


----------



## Konov (11. Juni 2013)

Heuschnupfen sorgt für dicke augen im warsten sinne des wortes... einmal was im auge und das ganze unterlid schwillt an 
den ganzen Tag mit brille rumlaufen is nervig 5/5


mein ff Helm wird voraussichtlich am Donnerstag versandfertig sein... man warum dauert das solange 5/5


----------



## Alux (11. Juni 2013)

Irgendwie kommts mir vor meine Boxen knacksen, meistens bei Musik und manchmal beim Anime gucken, ick dreh noch durch  5/5


----------



## Xidish (11. Juni 2013)

Aufregung & Freude zugleich ...

Morgen 15 Uhr habe ich in der Uni-Zahnklinik die Zahn-/Kieferhöhlen OP.
Aufregung ist da, weils nervig ist (im wahrsten Sinne^^).
Freuen tue ich mich, daß dann evtl. gleich 3 Sachen in einem Wusch erledigt sind 
(letzter angeschlagener Weißheitszahn draußen, Backzahnrest entfernt, 10wöchige Kopfschmerzen weg)

Hauptsache, die Geschwulst oder das Gewebe in der Kiefernhöhle ist nichts Negatives und hat erst alles verursacht.


----------



## Konov (12. Juni 2013)

Stadtschlampe komplett unfahrbar im moment.. bis freitag in der werkstatt.
derweil gurke ich mit nem 20 jahre alten jugendrad durch die gegend. Wie ein affe aufm schleifstein! 4/5

reparatur kostet rund 40 euro


----------



## painschkes (12. Juni 2013)

_Das ich mir wohl wieder den besten Serveranbieter für nen Minecraft-Server ausgesucht hab..

..ja, das war Ironie._


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (12. Juni 2013)

Entweder Heuschnupfen oder Sommergrippe
Mir platzt der Schädel 5/5


----------



## Trollmops (12. Juni 2013)

kabelbw hat gemeint wegen 3 verkackten hd sendern die mir eh nix bringen meine komplette senderliste übern haufen zu schmeißen

meeeeh will das chaos nicht wieder sortieren

5/5


----------



## Konov (13. Juni 2013)

Zu warm.... ca. 23 grad, luftfeuchtigkeit jenseits von gut und böse und die Nase läuft ohne Ende... erkältung oder heuschnupfen oder beides.

NERV 5/5


----------



## orkman (13. Juni 2013)

amazon ... vor 2 tagen bestellt und noch immer wurde nix verschickt obwohl sie es vorrätig haben und der status ist seit 2 tagen "versand in kürze" ... was die unter kurz verstehen ....

dann kindle fire hd8.9 einfach nur angeschaut ... den gibt es in 2 varianten ... mit und ohne spezialangebote ... ohne spezialangebote kostet 15 euro mehr ... wenn du die 15 euro nicht zahlst, wird man in der "mit spezialangebote" version ständig mit werbung vollgespammt ... nice sowas ... -.-


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (13. Juni 2013)

Selbst Schuld, wer des Kindle kauft. 

Das ich den Rauchgeruch nicht aus den Haaren bekomm'.
3 Tage Lagerfeuer am Stück ist halt doch intensiv.


----------



## iShock (13. Juni 2013)

orkman schrieb:


> amazon ... vor 2 tagen bestellt und noch immer wurde nix verschickt obwohl sie es vorrätig haben und der status ist seit 2 tagen "versand in kürze" ... was die unter kurz verstehen ....
> 
> dann kindle fire hd8.9 einfach nur angeschaut ... den gibt es in 2 varianten ... mit und ohne spezialangebote ... ohne spezialangebote kostet 15 euro mehr ... wenn du die 15 euro nicht zahlst, wird man in der "mit spezialangebote" version ständig mit werbung vollgespammt ... nice sowas ... -.-



hab jetzt einen Monat darauf gewartet das mein Verstärker versand wird - angegeben war eine lieferzeit von 4-7 Tagen...^^


----------



## Schrottinator (14. Juni 2013)

Das letzte Level von MegaByte Punch wird wohl erst mit dem finalen Patch verfügbar sein. Hoffentlich dauert es nicht mehr lange, bis die Beta rum ist. 1/5


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (14. Juni 2013)

Die Steuerung in Prototype 2, so ungenau manchmal, fast so schlimm wie das Klettern in Darksiders 2 4/5.


----------



## Olliruh (14. Juni 2013)

Dieser komische total unwitzige Internet Explorer / Chrome Witz den man überall auf FB in den Kommentaren lesen muss. 3/5


----------



## Trollmops (14. Juni 2013)

aufräumen

3/5


----------



## Alux (14. Juni 2013)

Nova Rock und ich kann nicht mitbei sein 5/5


----------



## M1ghtymage (14. Juni 2013)

iPhone 1 Std in Betrieb und dann das




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xidish (14. Juni 2013)

Naja, das kann Dir aber auch ohne iPhone passieren. 

Hier ist ein Bild der Ortung.
Kannst ja Dein IPhone verkaufen, für das Geld dorthin fliegen, Stunk machen und Geld für ein Neues holen. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## iShock (15. Juni 2013)

Verkackter Heuschnupfen meine Augen bringen mich um >_< 5/5


----------



## LarsW (17. Juni 2013)

Das ich seit zwei Wochen so unter Stress stehe bzgl. meiner Gesellenprüfung,dass ich heute eigentlich noch Urlaub gehabt hätte,es aber verplant habe.
Ich also heute morgen auf der Arbeit angerufen,dass ich mich ein wenig verspäte- glaubt Ihr,da sagt am Telefon mal jemand "nee,Lars.du hast noch Urlaub!"?
NIX!
Jetzt sitze ich bei super Wetter und 55° Innentemperatur auf der Arbeit. 
Ruft schon mal Polizei und Krankenwage.könnte sein das es hier noch Tote geben wird..


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (17. Juni 2013)

Das ich mich nicht entscheiden kann ob ich wieder mit WoW anfange. Ich muss immer an früher denken, wie viel Spaß ich hatte, wie geil es einfach war. Aber die Realität sieht ja anders aus 3/5.

Genauso hadere ich mit mir ob ich mal D3 ausprobier._.


----------



## Konov (17. Juni 2013)

Sozialinkompatibel schrieb:


> Das ich mich nicht entscheiden kann ob ich wieder mit WoW anfange. Ich muss immer an früher denken, wie viel Spaß ich hatte, wie geil es einfach war. Aber die Realität sieht ja anders aus 3/5.
> 
> Genauso hadere ich mit mir ob ich mal D3 ausprobier._.



So gings mir auch oft.... und ich hab WoW nie wieder angefasst.... es war mal ziemlich geil "mit seinen Homies zu raiden", aber macht keinen sinn mehr jetzt.
Ok ich persönlich hab aber auch weniger zeit, andere hobbies, kein bock 13 euro für sowas auszugeben....


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (17. Juni 2013)

Konov schrieb:


> So gings mir auch oft.... und ich hab WoW nie wieder angefasst.... es war mal ziemlich geil "mit seinen Homies zu raiden", aber macht keinen sinn mehr jetzt.
> Ok ich persönlich hab aber auch weniger zeit, andere hobbies, kein bock 13 euro für sowas auszugeben....


Es ist einfach die "Nostalgie"? Die guten alten Zeiten. Ich weiß aber genau das es scheiße sein wird, habe MoP ja schon gespielt, war gar nicht mein Ding.
Naja mal sehen ob ich irgendwo günstig n D3 Key fischen gehen kann...


----------



## myadictivo (18. Juni 2013)

M1ghtymage schrieb:


> iPhone 1 Std in Betrieb und dann das



hatte eine ähnliche email im posteingang. das ganze ohne smartphone. dabei wußte ich nichtmal mehr meinen account ^^
einfach ignoriert das ganze..

zweiter tag mit hitzewarnung vom dt.wetterdienst in offenbach, hab glücklicherweise frei und muss nicht arbeiten.
dummerweise in 90min termin beim zahnarzt  tag versaut hoch 10


----------



## Davatar (18. Juni 2013)

Ich nix schlafen, viel zu heiss -.- muuuuuuuuuuude.... 2/5


----------



## tonygt (18. Juni 2013)

Heute Arbeiten ich werd so schmilzen es is ja bei +20° schon sehr warm in der Halle aber heute ich mag net  5/5


----------



## myadictivo (18. Juni 2013)

wurzelbehandlung ohne größere verluste überlebt, aber sportverbot vom doc bekommen 
die welt ist grausam..ich werd einfach trotzdem nachher ne runde drehen ^^


----------



## Wynn (18. Juni 2013)

würd ich nicht machen 

könnt sein das du es bereust


----------



## Davatar (18. Juni 2013)

Davatar schrieb:


> Ich nix schlafen, viel zu heiss -.- muuuuuuuuuuude.... 2/5


Diese Nacht wieder nix schlafe, viiiel zu heiss...noch muuuuuder als gestern _._


----------



## schneemaus (18. Juni 2013)

Diese schlagartige Hitze 5/5. Und ich muss gleich noch nach Frankfurt fahren :/ Wenigstens treff ich mich danach mit Freunden im Park, erst Wasserspielplatz zur Abkühlung und dann skaten ^^


----------



## Davatar (18. Juni 2013)

schneemaus ist ne Skaterin? :O


----------



## Alux (18. Juni 2013)

Ich sitz grad im Pool  ....und muss lernen


----------



## Manowar (18. Juni 2013)

Davatar schrieb:


> schneemaus ist ne Skaterin? :O



Rollschuhe


----------



## Alux (18. Juni 2013)

Ist doch beides das gleiche, ein Schuh mir Rollen dran


----------



## Davatar (18. Juni 2013)

Nee, es gibt Inline Skates und Skateboards und die Skateboard-Fahrer sind die Skater, die Inline Skates-Fahrer sind Inlineskater


----------



## Wynn (18. Juni 2013)

I
I
I
I

Inline Skares

I I

I I

Rollschuhe


----------



## Alux (18. Juni 2013)

Ick bin wieder klüger


----------



## Reflox (18. Juni 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



http://www.bangkokpo...istic-lifestyle

5/5


----------



## Xidish (18. Juni 2013)

Mich regt gerade auf, daß ich eine e-mail verpasst habe, bzw. Folgendes erst gar nicht bekommen habe.  5/5

*07.o6.2013 - 11:00 Uhr*
_... herzlichen Glückwunsch, Sie gehören zu den glücklichen Gewinnern! 
Schauen Sie gleich mal in Ihrem PayPal-Konto nach, denn dort haben wir Ihnen die 500 Euro gutgeschrieben._

*07.o6.2013 - 18:58 Uhr*
_Leider wurde diese Email aufgrund eines Fehlers und technischen Versehens versandt und ist daher ungültig. 
Auf ihrem PayPal-Konto wurde kein Geld gutgeschrieben. 
Wir bedauern diesen Fehler und entschuldigen uns für alle eventuell entstandenen Unannehmlichkeiten._

Was wäre passiert, wenn es wirklich gutgeschrieben worden wäre und ich die 500&#8364; bereits ausgegeben hätte?


----------



## iShock (18. Juni 2013)

hatte ich auch - ich dachte mir das is nur Scam und Phishing Mail oO^^


----------



## Xidish (18. Juni 2013)

Gute Idee, werde gleich mal schauen, woher die mail überhaupt kam.

_edit_
Hmmm, wundert mich schon, daß sie in deutsch verfasst ist, obwohl sie aus Amerika (Lexington) stammt.
Es wurde aber kein Phishing entdeckt.


----------



## Saji (18. Juni 2013)

Xidish schrieb:


> Gute Idee, werde gleich mal schauen, woher die mail überhaupt kam.
> 
> _edit_
> Hmmm, wundert mich schon, daß sie in deutsch verfasst ist, obwohl sie aus Amerika (Lexington) stammt.
> Es wurde aber kein Phishing entdeckt.



http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/Paypal-verschickt-versehentlich-Gewinnbenachrichtigungen-1884805.html

http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/PayPal-ficht-irrtuemliche-Gewinnbenachrichtigungen-an-1885325.html

Und fürs Protokoll: die Hitze 3/5, das meine neuen Lüfter heute nicht kamen 4/5


----------



## myadictivo (18. Juni 2013)

Wynn schrieb:


> würd ich nicht machen
> 
> könnt sein das du es bereust



hab bis 17:00 uhr gewartet und dann ne kleine 50km runde gedreht..habs überlebt..kein pochen/nix..tag wenigstens nicht vollends fürn arsch gewesen


----------



## EspCap (18. Juni 2013)

o2. Wieso kann ich nicht mehr als 3GB UMTS buchen? Warum wollen die mein Geld nicht haben?


----------



## Baron King Zwei (18. Juni 2013)

EspCap schrieb:


> o2. Wieso kann ich nicht mehr als 3GB UMTS buchen? Warum wollen die mein Geld nicht haben?



haha wozu brauchst du 3gb?? ich hab unbegrenzt internet


----------



## Sh1k4ri (18. Juni 2013)

Sean. Lass es. Ist nicht mehr lustig.


----------



## spectrumizer (18. Juni 2013)

Baron schrieb:


> haha wozu brauchst du 3gb?? ich hab unbegrenzt internet


Es gibt (noch) kein "unbegrenzt Internet" für mobiles Internet. Viele Anbieter sagen zwar "Flatrate", aber man hat trotzdem ein Volumenlimit von 1-3GB.

Und warum man mehr als 3GB UMTS braucht? Wenn man zB einen Zeitraum überbrücken muss, wo man kein DSL hat. Da sind 3GB ziemlich schnell weg.


----------



## Baron King Zwei (18. Juni 2013)

ja hast recht ok ich gebe mich geschlagen  xd


----------



## EspCap (18. Juni 2013)

spectrumizer schrieb:


> Und warum man mehr als 3GB UMTS braucht? Wenn man zB einen Zeitraum überbrücken muss, wo man kein DSL hat. Da sind 3GB ziemlich schnell weg.



Nope. Aber das Uni-Internet spinnt leider immer mal wieder rum bzw. wird unser Rechenzentrum von Google geblockt (aus unerfindlichen Gründen). Dann muss ich auf UMTS umstiegen. Und das zieht ganz schön, wenn man das häufiger machen muss...


----------



## Baron King Zwei (18. Juni 2013)

mein uni internet ist mega geil


----------



## spectrumizer (18. Juni 2013)

EspCap schrieb:


> Nope. Aber das Uni-Internet spinnt leider immer mal wieder rum bzw. wird unser Rechenzentrum von Google geblockt (aus unerfindlichen Gründen). Dann muss ich auf UMTS umstiegen. Und das zieht ganz schön, wenn man das häufiger machen muss...


Ok. Ich brauchte mal UMTS-Internet für ~2 Monate, weil ich meinen DSL-Anbieter gewechselt hab und es dann ein paar Probleme mit der Neuschaltung gab. Das zoooog sich auch ... Da merkt man mal, wie lang 2 Monate sein können ... 

Als Lösung habe ich mir dann einfach mehrere Surfsticks besorgt: 1x Fonic, 1x BASE, 1x simyo ... Musste aber trotzdem haushalten.


----------



## EspCap (18. Juni 2013)

Ja, ich hab mir jetzt auch eine zusätzliche Prepaid-SIM nur für Daten geholt bei o2... eigentlich will ich diese seltsame Datentarif-Politik ja nicht dadurch unterstützen dass ich ihnen noch mehr Geld in den Rachen werfe, aber sonst bietet leider keiner Nano-Prepaid-SIMs an :/


----------



## schneemaus (19. Juni 2013)

Davatar schrieb:


> schneemaus ist ne Skaterin? :O




Roller Derby.



Manowar schrieb:


> Rollschuhe



Quad Skates.



Davatar schrieb:


> Nee, es gibt Inline Skates und Skateboards und die Skateboard-Fahrer sind die Skater, die Inline Skates-Fahrer sind Inlineskater



Ich fahr auf Quad Skates!



Wynn schrieb:


> I
> I
> I
> I
> ...



QUAD SKATES!!! Gnarf.



BTT: Dass es jetzt in meiner Bude so warm ist und ich nicht schlafen kann 5/5. Wird aber ein bisschen relativiert durch die Vorfreude auf meinen Tattoo-Termin morgen.


----------



## Xidish (19. Juni 2013)

Will auch endlich schlafen ...
Doch bei 25°C im Schlafzimmer und  23° draußen ... wie soll das gehen? 

Dabei muss ich heute ausgeschlafen sein, wenn es heut' zum Fädenziehen und weiterer Beratung wegen evtl. Implantat geht.

Viel Spaß morgen beim Stechen!
Ist das nicht 'ne große Belastung, bei der Wärme?


----------



## Nijara (19. Juni 2013)

Diese gottverdammte Hitze.... 5/5...


----------



## Wynn (19. Juni 2013)

ich denk mal das einzige was ärgerlich ist wenn man schwitzt und dann das salz in der wunde brennt 

aber sonst denk ich mal dürfte es kein problem sein


----------



## myadictivo (19. Juni 2013)

Wynn schrieb:


> ich denk mal das einzige was ärgerlich ist wenn man schwitzt und dann das salz in der wunde brennt
> 
> aber sonst denk ich mal dürfte es kein problem sein



haste ein tattoo ? 
hitze (direkte sonneneinstrahlung, aber auch warmes/heisses wasser) bei nem frischen tattoo ist richtig unangenehm..das brennt ordentlich 

heute dienst von 6:00- wahrscheinlich 15:30..ich kotz jetzt schon.. 5/5


----------



## Manowar (19. Juni 2013)

schneemaus schrieb:


> [/size]
> QUAD SKATES!!! Gnarf.
> 
> BTT: Dass es jetzt in meiner Bude so warm ist und ich nicht schlafen kann 5/5. Wird aber ein bisschen relativiert durch die Vorfreude auf meinen Tattoo-Termin morgen.



Seit wann heißen die Dinger nicht mehr Rollschuhe? 
Aber er wusste was gemeint war und ich hatte Recht! 

Viel Spaß beim Tattoo


----------



## Elrigh (19. Juni 2013)

spectrumizer schrieb:


> Es gibt (noch) kein "unbegrenzt Internet" für mobiles Internet. Viele Anbieter sagen zwar "Flatrate", aber man hat trotzdem ein Volumenlimit von 1-3GB.
> 
> Und warum man mehr als 3GB UMTS braucht? Wenn man zB einen Zeitraum überbrücken muss, wo man kein DSL hat. Da sind 3GB ziemlich schnell weg.




Ja, aber.

Erklärung der Telekom zu dem Thema: "Flatrate ist Flatrate weil Sie so viel Traffic im Internet haben dürfen, wie Sie möchten. Nur eben nicht immer mit derselben Geschwindigkeit."
*Haarspalt*
Ich hab glücklicherweise einen sehr alten Telekom-3G Vertrag (5 Jahre und älter) mit 10 GB Traffic vor Drosselung. Das funktioniert sehr gut und reicht für allerlei MMORPGs, tägliches Internet surfen mit gelegentlichem Youtube Video.

Wofür es nicht reichen würde wäre Videostream, HD Videos anschauen, F2P Clients oder Patches ziehen. Aber wer will das schon bei einer Geschwindigkeit, die neben DSL aussieht wie ein Trabbi neben einem Porsche?
Wer sich vernünftig einteilt, der kommt so zurecht - wenn man eine zweite Möglichkeit hat die Sachen zu ziehen, die man per 3G nicht ziehen kann/will. In der Unistadt in der ich arbeite gibts ein Internetcafé mit vernünftigen Preisen, so behelfen sich die Studenten.

Und wenn ich mal wirklich ans Limit komme - was selten passiert - hab ich noch 3 GB in Reserve mit meinem Handyvertrag.


*Was mich SO RICHTIG aufregt?*
Die Tatsache, dass es tatsächlich nur ein kleiner Prozentsatz von Internetnutzern ist, der den großen Traffic verursacht aber alle T-kom Kunden darunter leiden sollen. Hallo Occupy!

Wäre die T-Kom meine Firma hätte ich gesagt: So, wir schaun uns jetzt mal an, wieviel Traffic jeder einzelne Nutzer in den nächsten 3 Monaten hat und wer weit über dem Durchschnitt liegt, den bitten wir zur Kasse.


----------



## Davatar (19. Juni 2013)

Komunikationsprobleme: 5/5
Habe jemandem das Problem 20 mal geschildert, offenbar hat er mich aber trotzdem jedes Mal falsch verstanden. Als das Problem dann langsam akut wurde, musst ichs nochmal 5 mal erklären. Beim 25. Mal hat ers dann endlich verstanden. Naja, wenigstens läuft jetzt endlich was...





schneemaus schrieb:


> [/size]Quad Skates.
> 
> Ich fahr auf Quad Skates!
> 
> QUAD SKATES!!! Gnarf.


Quad Skates SIND Rollschuhe


----------



## schneemaus (19. Juni 2013)

Ganz ernsthaft. Wenn man an Rollschuhe denkt, denkt man an diese Discoroller, bunt, gehen über den Knöchel und mit Absatz *schauder*

Wegen Tattoo: Morgen soll's ja schon wieder abkühlen. Und warmes/heißes Wasser lass ich da eh nich drüber laufen, sondern momentan eher kühles


----------



## Manowar (19. Juni 2013)

Nö, ich denke da an einen Schuh, der 4 Rollen hat.
Das es da technisch Unterschiede gibt (bei Formen und Farben mal sowieso..), ist ja wohl klar. 
Aber für dich, nenn ich sie natürlich auch gern Quad Skates *g*


----------



## schneemaus (19. Juni 2013)

Hach, danke :* 

BTT: Bus fahren bei dem Wetter 100/5


----------



## Xidish (19. Juni 2013)

apropo Busfahren

Mich hat heute genervt, daß es Menschen gibt, die meinen,
1x ordentlich in Deo/Parfüm zu baden hilft gegen ihre Schweißprobleme.

Ich finde diese Geruchsmischung schon fast als "Körperverletzung".


----------



## Alux (19. Juni 2013)

Ich reg mich grad über mich selbst auf, ich sollte lernen aber One Piece schauen ist einfach spannender


----------



## Legendary (19. Juni 2013)

Heute wieder 36°...ich verrecke hier. 5/5


----------



## Xidish (19. Juni 2013)

Tröste Dich, andern geht es nicht anders, bzw. sogar deutlich schlimmer.


----------



## Legendary (19. Juni 2013)

Wem? Hier bei uns im Süden ist es laut Wetterbericht am heißesten. Man hält es weder drinnen noch draußen aus. Höchstens wenn man eine Klimaanlage in der Wohnung hat...und wer hat das schon.


----------



## Nijara (19. Juni 2013)

Gewitter 1/5


----------



## zoizz (19. Juni 2013)

Jammerjammer der winter ist so kalt und lang, wir wollen sommer! jammer

Es ist Sommer. 
jammerjammer es ist zu warm jammerjammer


man, das bissl wärme, ist doch nur für 1-2 Tage und sooo schlimm nu auch net. nach ner Woche würd ichs verstehen ^^


----------



## Aun (19. Juni 2013)

naja, was mich daran aufregt ist eben, dass der umschwung so "plötzlich" so stark kommt


----------



## Legendary (19. Juni 2013)

zoizz schrieb:


> Jammerjammer der winter ist so kalt und lang, wir wollen sommer! jammer
> 
> Es ist Sommer.
> jammerjammer es ist zu warm jammerjammer
> ...



Hallo hallo hallo hallo hallo hallo Hallo hallo hallo hallo hallo hallo Hallo hallo hallo hallo hallo hallo Hallo hallo hallo hallo hallo hallo Hallo hallo hallo hallo hallo hallo ich habs schon woanders gestern hier im Forum geschrieben! Mich regen 35(!!!!!)° auf, nicht die Wärme! Es ist so heiß, dass man meint man zerfließt in der Sonne, ich schwitze vom SITZEN am Computer! Das ist doch nicht normal und hat auch mit Sommer wenig zu tun, da ist es nämlich meistens auch nicht so heiß.


----------



## Konov (19. Juni 2013)

Man muss differenzieren zwischen 20, 25 oder 35 grad....

letzteres ist einfach zu krass für den Ottonormal-Mitteleuropäer
Dann mit dem argument zu kommen, wir jammern bei kälte und bei wärme genauso ist halt quark

-30 Grad regen genauso auf wie +35
alles dazwischen is in der Regel auszuhalten


----------



## Saji (19. Juni 2013)

Legendary schrieb:


> Heute wieder 36°...ich verrecke hier. 5/5



Ahhh yiss, endlich!
*sing* 36 Grad und es wird noch heißer, mach den Beat nie wieder leiser... 36 Graaaaaahaaahaaad! 

Sorry... ja, mich nervt es auch. Das ist nicht mehr normal. Aber ich meckere auch nicht über die Kälte. Nur über'n Schnee. ^^


----------



## Nijara (19. Juni 2013)

Es gibt nichts schöneres als Eis und Schnee im Winter!


----------



## Baron King Zwei (19. Juni 2013)

Nijara schrieb:


> Es gibt nichts schöneres als Eis und Schnee im Winter!



Bin ich genau deiner Meinung!! huahuahe!


----------



## Xidish (19. Juni 2013)

Ich selber mag lieber Hitze als Kälte.

Von mir aus könnten es 40/42 Grad sein - wenn es denn trockene Hitze wäre.
Nur 35 Grad und 85% Luftfeuchtigkeit sind imo fast unerträglich (das kann es auch schon bei etwas ü20 Grad sein).
Heute frühen vormittag waren es bereits 27 Grad bei sogar 92%.
Im Bahnhof lief bei der Tunnelunterführung schon das Schwitzwasser die Fliesen herunter.

Hatte heute eine Türkin vor dem Krankenhaus getroffen, die genau das bestätigte.
Bei ihr in der Heimat sind es im Sommer 45+ Grad - für sie kein Problem.
Aber bei der Schwüle hier kam sie auch nicht mehr zurecht.

so nun ab duschen und lecker Eis verschlingen
Gewitterfront scheint in Anmarsch zu sein.

ps.


Legendary schrieb:


> Wem?


den Leuten in den Überschwemmungsgebieten ...
(Hitze, sehr viel Müllbrühe, Kadaver +++

Ich möchte für nix auf dieser Welt mit denen tauschen.


----------



## Nijara (19. Juni 2013)

Hier knallt es schon seit ner Stunde ordentlich.


----------



## Manowar (20. Juni 2013)

Legendary schrieb:


> Höchstens wenn man eine Klimaanlage in der Wohnung hat...und wer hat das schon.



*räusper*

*duck*


----------



## Nijara (20. Juni 2013)

Rentner die mir die letzte Superman-Aktionfigur vor der Nase weg schnappen. 5/5


----------



## Wynn (20. Juni 2013)

blöde rentner


----------



## schneemaus (20. Juni 2013)

Xidish schrieb:


> apropo Busfahren
> 
> Mich hat heute genervt, daß es Menschen gibt, die meinen,
> 1x ordentlich in Deo/Parfüm zu baden hilft gegen ihre Schweißprobleme.
> ...



Oh ja, abartig. Vor allem, wenn man im Bus ist, der ziemlich voll ist und Leute sich halt oben an diesen "Schlingen" festhalten müssen. An sich ja kein Problem. Und ja, ich schwitze auch bei dem Wetter. Wenn man allerdings morgens duschen geht, nach dem duschen Deo drauf und frische Klamotten anzieht, stinkt man auch nicht, denn wie eigentlich bekannt ist riecht nur alter Schweiß durch Bakterienbildung bla bla bla. Und dann steht man neben so jemandem, der reckt den Arm und man denkt sich nur, dass das ja schon fast nem ABC-Angriff gleicht... Gab's hier nicht mal nen Kotz-Smilie?


----------



## Keashaa (20. Juni 2013)

Puh, wo soll ich anfangen?

Zu heiß: 3/5
Gestern Kundenbesuch auf Arbeit, das Ziel leider nicht erreicht: 4/5
Internetausfall zuhause: 5/5
Kater mit geschwollenem Auge in der Nacht zur Tierklinik bringen müssen: 10/5


----------



## Wynn (20. Juni 2013)

es gab noch nie ein kotz smilie schneemaus und gute besserung der gaste keashaa


----------



## LarsW (20. Juni 2013)

Das mein fürsorglich,lieblich windiger Freund gestern auf der Arbeit verstorben ist.
Hitzeschlag bei 35 Grad.
Nach seinem Ableben sterbe ich nun an eben diesem- Ruhe in Frieden,Ventilator.

5/5


----------



## bkeleanor (20. Juni 2013)

@ Schneemaus

Noch ein Grund Auto oder Fahrrad zu fahren.
Ich verbrenne zwar fast wenn ich mich in mein Auto setzte trotzdem möchte ich nicht Busfahren.


----------



## heinzelmännchen (20. Juni 2013)

Bei uns sind gestern hühnereigroße!!! Hagelkörner vom Himmel gefallen, so ein Unwetter hab ich noch nie gesehn :O


Auf den Autos überall schön Beulen drin, bei nem Kumpel wurden die Dachziegel zertümmert und es hat ins Haus reingeregnet.....


und zum krönenden Abschluss hat mich son Eisbrocken am Unterarm getroffen, tat gut weh xD


Das hat die Hitze gestern gleich doppelt kagge gemacht.... ~/5


----------



## Konov (20. Juni 2013)

Dass ich seit geschlagenen 2 Stunden auf den Hausmeister warte, der mir versicherte, er wolle in einer stunde vorbeikommen 5/5


----------



## tear_jerker (20. Juni 2013)

Das sich seit meinem Anregungsthread im Februar bezüglich mehr LoL-Coverage auf Buffed immernoch nix getan hat  4/5


----------



## Saji (20. Juni 2013)

Konov schrieb:


> Dass ich seit geschlagenen 2 Stunden auf den Hausmeister warte, der mir versicherte, er wolle in einer stunde vorbeikommen 5/5



Eine Hausmeisterstunde ist gleich 5 normale Stunden. Ich hoffe du hast Zeit. 

Die Hitze (mal wieder) 3/5, scheint heute tatsächlich mal auszuhalten zu sein.


----------



## Konov (20. Juni 2013)

Saji schrieb:


> Eine Hausmeisterstunde ist gleich 5 normale Stunden. Ich hoffe du hast Zeit.




Ja hab ich... bin ja auch froh wenn er hilft, istn netter typ
Aber wenn die leute sagen sie kommen und dann wartet man bis in die ewigkeit, nur weil die sich völlig verschätzen... das nervt einfach

Und vorallem kannste in der ganzen zeit nix vernünftiges machen, weil der jederzeit kommen kann und wenn ich jetzt die wohnung verlasse, kommter warscheinlich genau dann wenn ich weg bin


----------



## Wynn (20. Juni 2013)

Konov schrieb:


> Dass ich seit geschlagenen 2 Stunden auf den Hausmeister warte, der mir versicherte, er wolle in einer stunde vorbeikommen 5/5



bei mir hat es 4 arbeitstage gedauert ^^

donnerstag hiess es er kommt freitag vorbei und gestern war er da ^^


----------



## Keashaa (20. Juni 2013)

Da hatte ich ja richtig "Glück" mit meinem Internetausfall, Supportticket bei KD eröffnet, knapp ne Stunde später ne Mail, dass sie den Fehler einschränken konnten und zwei Stunden später hatte mein Frau daheim auch schon wieder Internet.


----------



## schneemaus (20. Juni 2013)

bkeleanor schrieb:


> @ Schneemaus
> 
> Noch ein Grund Auto oder Fahrrad zu fahren.
> Ich verbrenne zwar fast wenn ich mich in mein Auto setzte trotzdem möchte ich nicht Busfahren.



Ich hab kein Auto mehr, bin auch nicht böse drum. Hier fährt alle 10 Minuten ein Bus, ich bin in 10 Minuten in der Innenstadt. Mal abgesehen davon, dass die Klimaanlage im Auto in der Zeit eh noch nicht wirklich kühl gemacht hat, muss ich noch nen Parkplatz suchen und mit ziemlicher Sicherheit Parkgebühren bezahlen. Wenn ich das mit Sprit, Versicherung, Steuern zusammen rechne, komm ich mit meiner Monatskarte für Bus und Bahn viel, viel günstiger. Wenn ich noch auf dem Land wohnen würde, okay, aber so lohnt sich's nicht. Und so oft sind die Busse auch nicht überfüllt (zu den Stoßzeiten halt, wo aber nochmal mehr Busse eingesetzt werden). Dann erträgt man halt dreimal im Jahr nen stinkenden Mitfahrer.
Wenn ich übrigens mit dem Studium anfange, wäre es noch bescheuerter, ein Auto zu unterhalten, den Semesterbeitrag müsst ich sowieso bezahlen und bekomm dadurch ja auch ein Semesterticket (mit dem ich übrigens noch deutlich weiter fahren kann als mit meiner Monatskarte). Ich benötige also tatsächlich kein Auto, nicht hier in der Stadt.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (20. Juni 2013)

War gestern Kaffee trinken, an der ersten Tasse war n riesiger Fleck Lippenstift, ok habsch zurück gegeben, passiert ja. Im neu gebrachten waren Haare. Ich mein, wtf?! 3/5


----------



## ZAM (20. Juni 2013)

Mir hat eine Mücke ins Nagelbett vom rechten Mittelfinger gestochen  10/5


----------



## bkeleanor (20. Juni 2013)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Ich hab kein Auto mehr, benötige ich hier in der Stadt nicht.



Okay :-)
Ich Wohn halt eher ländlich und hab zur arbeit mit dem auto 15min, mitem bus 30min und nach hause 45min.


----------



## tear_jerker (20. Juni 2013)

ZAM schrieb:


> Mir hat eine Mücke ins Nagelbett vom rechten Mittelfinger gestochen  10/5



Wie kommt denn da nee Mücke ran? oO Gabs da im Vorfeld etwa einen Hammerunfall?^^


----------



## Saji (20. Juni 2013)

tear_jerker schrieb:


> Wie kommt denn da nee Mücke ran? oO Gabs da im Vorfeld etwa einen Hammerunfall?^^



Ihm ist wohl der BAN-Hammer ausgekommen.


----------



## iShock (20. Juni 2013)

Scheiß Gema, verdammt nochmal 5/5


----------



## win3ermute (20. Juni 2013)

ZAM schrieb:


> Mir hat eine Mücke ins Nagelbett vom rechten Mittelfinger gestochen  10/5



Mach' Fotos von deinem ausgestreckten Mittelfinger und verschick das Bild an alle möglichen Leute mit der Begründung, Du wolltest ihnen nur Deine Wunde zeigen! So eine Gelegenheit lässt man sich doch nicht entgehen!


----------



## M1ghtymage (20. Juni 2013)

Blödes Gewitter. Muss alle Stecker ziehen, weil ich nicht weiß, ob ich so ein Überspannungs Teil im Kasten hab.


----------



## LarsW (21. Juni 2013)

Dritter Hack trotz WoW Authentikator.PC ist Clean.
Diesmal war es aber ein kleiner Unterschied.Sie haben sich die Mühe gemacht,und extra einen Personalausweis per Photoshop schlecht zu faken,um den Authentikator zu entfernen.
Wie dumm ist Blizzard eigentlich,wenn noch nicht mal die Anschrift stimmt,den Wunsch dann auch nach zukommen?
Und dafür zahlt man Geld!
Mal gucken ob ich jetzt ´ne Entschädigung rausholen kann..

3/5

Edit:

Meine neue Fritzbox,wo das Anschließen ja ach "so unglaublich einfach" ist.
ES FUNKTIONIERT NIX!

100/5


----------



## Derulu (21. Juni 2013)

LarsW schrieb:


> Diesmal war es aber ein kleiner Unterschied.Sie haben sich die Mühe gemacht,und extra einen Personalausweis per Photoshop schlecht zu faken,um den Authentikator zu entfernen.
> Wie dumm ist Blizzard eigentlich,wenn noch nicht mal die Anschrift stimmt,den Wunsch dann auch nach zukommen?



Hm...Umzug anyone? Und da so ziemlich keiner seine Anschrift bei so etwas ändern lässt... 

Mein Rechner hat ne Macke 4/5


----------



## Baron King Zwei (21. Juni 2013)

hitze und klausuren vertragen sich nicht!! garnicht!!


----------



## EspCap (22. Juni 2013)

Geht doch mittlerweile wieder. Bei 30°+ in der Bib schmachten war weniger schön die letzten Tage, aber mittlerweile sind wir ja wieder so bei 20 hier.


----------



## Alux (22. Juni 2013)

Meine Dummes Handy, gestern ging ne App noch ganz normal und heute plötzlich kann se keine Verbindung mehr zum Server herstellen wenn ich WLAN aktiv hab, schalt ich ab und wechsel ich auf mobile Daten geht sie wieder, ich könnte kotzen..und die Website zur App geht auch net, gleich geht hier was zu Bruch


----------



## iShock (22. Juni 2013)

ehm ja game of thrones 4/5 ._.


----------



## Alux (22. Juni 2013)

iShock schrieb:


> ehm ja game of thrones 4/5 ._.


----------



## Wynn (22. Juni 2013)

iShock schrieb:


> ehm ja game of thrones 4/5 ._.



Folge 3x9 ?

buch nicht gelesen ? ^^


----------



## iShock (22. Juni 2013)

ja genau wynn^^


----------



## Wynn (22. Juni 2013)

wenn du dich da drüber aufregst schau die serie garnicht weiter ^^ 

wird nur noch grausamer ^^


----------



## tanztante (23. Juni 2013)

aber nur für leute, die das buch gelesen haben 



was mich aufregt, ist, dass die nudeln von der wettervorhersage gewitter ansagen, die dann nicht kommen.... 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zBTmBjjKmxo


----------



## iShock (23. Juni 2013)

Geil 1 Absturz bei The Witcher 2 und alles Saves sind auf einmal weg

Top! 4/5 -_-


----------



## EL5TER (23. Juni 2013)

Ständige Camper, egal in welchem Shooter.
Das macht mich heute extrem sauer!


----------



## zoizz (23. Juni 2013)

EL5TER schrieb:


> Ständige Camper, egal in welchem Shooter.
> Das macht mich heute extrem sauer!



Willkommen Elster.
Kann man die nicht einfach abballern?



In gut einem Monat umziehen zu müssen, und das neue Heim ist noch nicht wirklich heimelich ... 4/5


----------



## Saji (23. Juni 2013)

EL5TER schrieb:


> Ständige Camper, egal in welchem Shooter.
> Das macht mich heute extrem sauer!



Mach dir selbst einen Sport draus und jag sie. Auf einer BF3 Map hatte ich mal zwei Sniper die nur am Campen waren. Nach ein paar Mal "Kuckuck" spielen wusste ich wo sie liegen, bin im großen Bogen hinter sie geschlichen und hab sie genüsslich von hinten gemessert. 

Was regt mich denn grad auf? Achja, am Ende des Geldes blieb noch so viel Monat übrig. 2/5


----------



## iShock (23. Juni 2013)

unfähigkeit die skripte für Organik ordentlich ins netz zu stellen -_- ich komm net an den kack ran und runterladen kann mans auch net weil man ja alles mit nem pw schützen muss -_-*


----------



## Nijara (23. Juni 2013)

Ganzkörper-Muskelkater... 5/5


----------



## zoizz (23. Juni 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (23. Juni 2013)

Yessssssssssssssssss


----------



## EspCap (24. Juni 2013)

iShock schrieb:


> unfähigkeit die skripte für Organik ordentlich ins netz zu stellen -_- ich komm net an den kack ran und runterladen kann mans auch net weil man ja alles mit nem pw schützen muss -_-*



Ich glaube wir haben den selben Prof. Unserer schafft es seit 4 Wochen nicht, neue Seminare online zu stellen und schreibt dann heute eine Mail nach dem Motto "Seminare sind nicht nötig zur ordentliche Nachbearbeitung". Warum haben wir dann eins im Plan?  Dieses Semester gabs insgesamt 3 Seminarblätter bisher.


----------



## iShock (24. Juni 2013)

in 4 Tagen soll ich in ein anderes Wohnheim ziehen und grad diese Woche wird der Hausmeister krank -_- 4/5


----------



## Konov (25. Juni 2013)

herzensdame ist ne woche im urlaub... nerv 2/5

wetter kacke 2/5


----------



## HitotsuSatori (25. Juni 2013)

Das Wetter. Ja, ich wollte es kühler haben (als 32°C), aber doch nicht gleich kalt. Nervig! 10/5


----------



## Xidish (25. Juni 2013)

Sehe ich ganz genauso.
Trockene Hitze wäre auch noch ok - aber keine 14 Grad inclusive Regen.

Ich will Geld verdienen - nur kann ich so keine Hecke schneiden. 

Doch gestern war es ganz witzig.
Wir hatten mit unserer Kreativwerkstatt (gestern nur 2 Teens + ich) das gesamte Freibad für uns alleine.
Und das Wasser war wärmer als draußen die Luft im Schatten. ^^


----------



## Sh1k4ri (25. Juni 2013)

Das STÄNDIGE Genörgel übers Wetter ... Leute, kommt damit klar. Könnte auch noch schlimmer sein. 5/5


----------



## Xidish (25. Juni 2013)

Ist keine Genörgel - sondern unsere MOMENTANE Meinung!
Und wo darf ich sagen, daß mich was aufregt, wenn nicht hier ? *_auf Threadtitel zeig_*


----------



## Sh1k4ri (25. Juni 2013)

Ist mir ziemlich Pups was eure Meinung ist, wenn man es bloß von jedem zu hören bekommt (nicht nur hier), besonders als wir letzte Woche 34 + Grad hatten. Man kann eh nichts dagegen tun, deswegen lieber ausnutzen. Und wenns jetzt kühler ist, ist doch gut. Letzte Woche wars ja zu warm 

Ich verstehe es einfach net.


----------



## Aun (25. Juni 2013)

tut das not, das es so kalt und regneisch ist? .....


----------



## Wynn (25. Juni 2013)

also der regen atm ist mir lieber als die gefühlten 40 grad ^^


----------



## Nijara (25. Juni 2013)

Nich heulen Aun !


----------



## Combust90 (25. Juni 2013)

Das ich auf Steam nichts mehr kaufen kann. Wahrscheinlich gibt mir der Support irgendeine nutzlose Antwort dazu.

Edit: Kaum hatte ich diesen Post geschrieben ging alles wieder. Wenn Buffed so mächtig ist, sollte ich hier vielleicht öfter in diesen Thread schreiben


----------



## Xidish (26. Juni 2013)

... daß Euronics der Bevölkerung im ihren angeblichen 44jährigen Geburtstagswerbespot etwas vorgaugelt - was für eine Lüge!

Denn 44. Geburtstag feiern sie nicht.
Sie wurden gerademal 2004 quasi gegründet und geschäftlich wird der Name komplett erst seit 2006 geführt.

Somit stecken sie eigentlich noch im Kindsalter.

gn8 & gm


----------



## Aun (26. Juni 2013)

vllt greift euronics einfach die geschichte der ruefach gmbh bzw der interfunk eg auf, aus denen es ja als jointventure entstand. 

natürlich ändert das nichts daran, das es erlogen ist.


----------



## Xidish (26. Juni 2013)

Jepp, darauf greifen sie zurück.
Die Ursprungsfirmen entstanden 1949.
Doch Euronics Ltd (europaweit) wurden '91 gegründet.
Euronics Deutschland ist erst, wie gesagt, 2004 aus Redzack hervorgegangen.

Ich denke, da viele alte Firmen derzeit Geburtstag feiern, passt das denen besser mit dem 44. Geburtstag. 

gn8


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (26. Juni 2013)

Clicker over 63356/5


----------



## LarsW (26. Juni 2013)

Meine Unfähigkeit das Internet wieder zum laufen zu bringen 3/5.
Die Unfähigkeit der Telekom mir dabei zu helfen highasfuck/5


----------



## Danf (26. Juni 2013)

5/5 Leute die ihr schei* Essen schlürfen
over 9000/5 Leute die irgendwelche Uraltsprüche benutzen


----------



## tear_jerker (26. Juni 2013)

Danf schrieb:


> 5/5 Leute die ihr schei* Essen schlürfen
> over 9000/5 Leute die irgendwelche Uraltsprüche benutzen



Du solltest in dem Fall dein FSJ im Altenheim beenden


----------



## Selor Kiith (26. Juni 2013)

Wenn der Inhalt einer Blechdose sich trennt... ein aufgetrennter Linseneintopf sieht nicht gerade appetitlich aus 

1/5


----------



## Trollmops (28. Juni 2013)

zwischenprüfung verkackt 
chef war prüfer
angst vor montag/5


----------



## Manowar (28. Juni 2013)

Ich weiß nicht, wie ich gerade darauf komme, aber div. Leute sind einfach ein Fehler. 

Und dieser Smily -> 
Warum zum Geier grinst der?


----------



## Saji (29. Juni 2013)

Gott, wer hat den die Audible Software verbrochen? Das Design tut in den Augen weh. >_> 3/5


----------



## Nijara (29. Juni 2013)

Salsasoße des Todes frisch aus der Mikrowelle auf den Finger schütten 3/5


----------



## Hordlerkiller (29. Juni 2013)

Das ich ein Girl kennen gelernt habe, wo wir beide die selben hobbys und interessen haben,zu nen kerl fährt wo die mit noch parr freunden party gemacht haben und krieg die sms weil ich gefragt habe hast mich im ts angestubs was los weil war afk, ja bin mit dem jetzt zusammen over9000/5 bin innerlich crushed dmg.  Warum immer ich ?? was hab ich der welt getan WAS VERDAMMT ??


----------



## Xidish (30. Juni 2013)

Ja, sowas ist bitter.
Nur bei der Art und Weise kannst Du vielleicht froh sein, daß es gerade am anfang passiert ist. 

Ich weiß das ist jetzt nicht wirklich Trost ...


----------



## Nijara (30. Juni 2013)

*nickt* Ausserdem geht es allen irgenwann mal so, du bist nicht der einzige


----------



## Hordlerkiller (30. Juni 2013)

Danke  jedenfalls welche die mich verstehen


----------



## Alux (30. Juni 2013)

Die Politiker spinnen jetzt ja komplett (in Österreich). Demnächst wollen sie durchsetzen, dass bis 2015 Ölheizungen in sämtlichen Alt- und Neubauten entfernt werden, klar alle auf Pellets und Erdwärme umrüsten oder wie? Wenn man jetzt auf Pellets umsteigt kostet das, bei einem Altbau, in Summe mit allen Umbauarbeiten locker 20.000 Euro, ne is klar -.-


----------



## Legendary (30. Juni 2013)

Lol...Österreich! 

Sowas kann man nicht durchsetzen und falls es in Ö sowas wie ein Verfassungsgericht gibt, wird da sicherlich noch geklagt. In Deutschland nennt man sowas "Bestandsschutz".


----------



## Xidish (30. Juni 2013)

Kann den Frust gut verstehen.
Hier gab es vor kurzem auch die Idee, ein Kraftwerk (direkt vor meiner Nase) auf einem Ruinengelände zu bauen.
Zum Anschluss an die Haushalte sollte das Dorf überall aufgerissen werden und jeder beteiligt sich an den Kosten vor seinem Haus.

Da ist ja mein Aufreger ebend ja echt nix dagegen.

The Elder Scrolls IV - Oblivion (GotY) installiert und gleich beim Spielstart per OBSE, schmirgelt das Spiel ganz ab.
Hab alles wieder deinstalliert und muß nun schrittweise mich herantasten, um herauszufunden, woran es lag/liegt.


----------



## tonygt (30. Juni 2013)

Das mein Bike noch immer net verschickt ist und es langsam eilt, die sollen das endlich verschicken NEED Bike für die Mega  5/5


----------



## BloodyEyeX (30. Juni 2013)

Dass das Wochenede schon wieder vorbei ist und ich bei dem Gedanken an meinen neuen Arbeitplatz im Büro Zustände kriege.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (30. Juni 2013)

Das Heavy Metal F.A.K.K. 2 nicht funzt. 
Morgen mal gucken ob es n Patch oder so gibt...


----------



## Schrottinator (30. Juni 2013)

Dass ich mir immernoch überlegen muss, was ich Morgen auf Arbeit überhaupt machen werde 1/5


----------



## kaepteniglo (30. Juni 2013)

Schlafen? Schreibtisch aufräumen? Oder andere nutzlose dinge?


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (1. Juli 2013)

Auf Buffed surfen!


----------



## Davatar (1. Juli 2013)

Schrottinator schrieb:


> Dass ich mir immernoch überlegen muss, was ich Morgen auf Arbeit überhaupt machen werde 1/5


Dass ich wohl 2 Wochen lang "Administratives" machen muss, weil ein Projekt kurzerhand verschoben wurde: 2/5


----------



## Xidish (1. Juli 2013)

Fifa 13

Da absolviere ich gestern ein Spiel im Karriere-Modus und mein Spieler verletzt sich.
Alles wird an gesunden Spielern wechselt der Trainer aus - nur meinen Spieler nicht.

Ich hätte da mal das Spiel sofort beenden sollen, da dann nicht gespeichert wird.
Leider tat ich das nicht.

Nun steht ein Spiel in der CL gegegn Real Madrid an und mein Spieler wird natürlich nicht aufgestellt.
Beim Simulieren des Spieles verliert meine Manschaft nun - scheinbar egal, wie oft ich lade.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (2. Juli 2013)

Wieder ne durchwachte Nacht. 2/5
Bei Metro 2033 so'n Level, Wagenbla, aus dem "Nix" kommt n Schuss.
Und Alle tot, Mission verloren 10/5


----------



## Davatar (2. Juli 2013)

Gestern festgestellt, dass ich gar nie ne Bestätigung für die Anmeldung zum Tauch-Kurs für ein Tauchbrevet (Tauchschein) in&nbsp;Thailand&nbsp;erhalten hab, dabei wär das bereits Ende diesen Monat. Also hab ich ne Mail geschickt, aber bisher noch keine Antwort erhalten... 3/5


----------



## Konov (2. Juli 2013)

Heut regt mich NOCH nix auf.... möge es so bleiben bis der Tag rum ist  0/5


----------



## Manowar (2. Juli 2013)

Ständig immer diese Fahrradfahrer auf den Straßen..meine Güte ey!
Muss das wirklich sein? Können die nicht woanders rumfahren?


----------



## Aun (2. Juli 2013)

Konov schrieb:


> Heut regt mich NOCH nix auf.... möge es so bleiben bis der Tag rum ist  0/5






Manowar schrieb:


> Ständig immer diese Fahrradfahrer auf den Straßen..meine Güte ey!
> Muss das wirklich sein? Können die nicht woanders rumfahren?



koinzidenz?

konov du schlingel gurkst manowar vor der nase rum ^^


und heute nachmittag wirst du nen platten auf deiner stadtschlampe haben


----------



## Konov (2. Juli 2013)

Haha 

Ich gurk mit meiner Stadtschlampe vor Manowars dickem BMW herum - ein bild für die götter

Nein im ernst, ich brech hier keine lanze für alle radler... jeder macht mal was falsch.
Vorhin Frau am Steuer- ungeheuer... mit ihrem dicken Audi biegt sie vor mir ab, als wär ihr das spontan eingefallen, blinker fehlanzeige. Führerschein bei ebay ersteigert nehm ich an! ^^


----------



## Manowar (2. Juli 2013)

Wollte dir nur was zum Aufregen geben


----------



## Konov (2. Juli 2013)

Manowar schrieb:


> Wollte dir nur was zum Aufregen geben



Ach da kommt bestimmt so noch was


----------



## Davatar (2. Juli 2013)

Administratives: 2/5


----------



## Baron King Zwei (2. Juli 2013)

Unternehmensführung


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (2. Juli 2013)

Motzige Menschen, die bei jedem bisschen gleich einschnappen 5/5.


----------



## tonygt (2. Juli 2013)

Mein Bike wurde heute net verstandt was wohl zu 80% bedeutet das es bis zur Megavalanche net kommt zum Kotzen  10/5


----------



## Konov (2. Juli 2013)

tonygt schrieb:


> Mein Bike wurde heute net verstandt was wohl zu 80% bedeutet das es bis zur Megavalanche net kommt zum Kotzen  10/5



Im zweifel jemanden mit Auto anbetteln, hingurken und direkt aus der Fertigung holen


----------



## Aun (2. Juli 2013)

und konov, haben die schlappen deiner schlampe gehalten?  oder hat dich manowar doch noch erwischt?


----------



## Baron King Zwei (2. Juli 2013)

Aun schrieb:


> und konov, haben die schlappen deiner schlampe gehalten?  oder hat dich manowar doch noch erwischt?







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=c-8rawJre14

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Manowar (2. Juli 2013)

Ein Neuer O_O

Wenn ich Konov überfahre, wird sowas laufen:
[youtube]http://www.youtube.c...h?v=2Bc-ZC1EF18[/youtube]


----------



## Xidish (2. Juli 2013)

Hmm warum musste ich jetzt als Gast in dieses Topic gucken.
Jetzt habe ich doch lezteres Video gesehen ... und muss darauf antworten.

Manowar, Du postest ein Video und merkst nichtmal, das dort im Schießgelände eine BMW unter Beschuss stand. 

Ich persönlich mag keine BMW Fahrer (ka. warum) - hat auch absolut nix mit Dir zu tun.
Das war schon so, bevor Du hier aufgekreuzt bist.

Und zum Thema Fahrradfahrer vs Autofahrer ...
Es gibt genügend seltsame Verhaltensweisen auf beiden Seiten.

Ein Bekannter von mir hatte (laut seiner Aussage) sogar mal vor Gericht gegen einen Autofahrer gewonnen.
Der war mit seinem Auto so knapp an ihm vorbei gefahren, daß der Bekannte mit seinem Stiefel gegen das Auto treten konnte und es auch tat.
Daraufhin erhielt er eine Anzeige.
Allerdings wurde die Anklage dann vor Gericht abgeschmettert.
Denn wie konnte er in das Auto treten, wenn der Autofahrer den Sicherheitsabstand eingehalten habe. 
Netter Konter.


----------



## tonygt (3. Juli 2013)

Konov schrieb:


> Im zweifel jemanden mit Auto anbetteln, hingurken und direkt aus der Fertigung holen



Sind leider 900 Kilometer hin und Rückfahrt und derzeit ist noch nichtmal sicher ob die Rahmen schon da sind. Eigentlich hab ich mit ihnen ausgemacht das ich den Rahmen eh selbst zusammen baue und sie mir den Rahmen+Teile schicken aber irgendwie sind die Rahmen scheinbar noch net eingetroffen. Morgen ruf ich mal an und kläre was jetzt los ist.


----------



## Manowar (3. Juli 2013)

Xidish schrieb:


> Jetzt habe ich doch lezteres Video gesehen ... und muss darauf antworten.


Welch Zufall.



Xidish schrieb:


> Manowar, Du postest ein Video und merkst nichtmal, das dort im Schießgelände eine BMW unter Beschuss stand.


Ich weiß nicht warum, aber ich hab das dumpfe Gefühl, dass da nicht nur ein BMW zerstört wurde.
Ironischerweise durch die Antriebskraft von BMW Motoren?
Ich himmle BMW nicht an, ich fahr sie gerne.



Xidish schrieb:


> Ich persönlich mag keine BMW Fahrer (ka. warum) - hat auch absolut nix mit Dir zu tun.
> Das war schon so, bevor Du hier aufgekreuzt bist.


Du hältst doch eh immer die andere Wange hin 



Xidish schrieb:


> Und zum Thema Fahrradfahrer vs Autofahrer ...
> Es gibt genügend seltsame Verhaltensweisen auf beiden Seiten.
> 
> Ein Bekannter von mir hatte (laut seiner Aussage) sogar mal vor Gericht gegen einen Autofahrer gewonnen.
> ...


Die "Kleinen" haben doch bei sowas eh meist die Nase vorn.

Dafür hab ich mal Schmerzensgeld und ne neue Politur fürs Auto bekommen.
Ich fuhr durch eine lange Baustelle mit 4 kurzen Strecken mit 4 Ampeln.
Ein Fahrradfahrer stellte sich vor mich an die Ampel.
Ok..aufgeregt, aber ok. Machen sie ja ständig.
Konnte fix beschleunigen und vor ihn. Da stellt er sich wieder nach vorn. Hab dann ausm Fenster gemeckert (aber nicht beleidigend).
Nächste Ampel das selbe Spiel, wo ich dann lauter wurde (immernoch nicht beleidigend).
Da spuckt der mir aufs Auto. Also stieg ich aus und wollte Kohle für ne Wäsche. :>
Stattdessen tritt er mir direkt in den Bauch.. naja..schlechte Chancen sowas bei mir anzufangen. 
Schlussendlich lag er aufm Boden. Nen anderer stieg aus seinem Auto und gab mir seine Karte "Ich hab alles genau gesehen. Ich sage gerne für dich aus, wenn das vor Gericht geht".

Jeden Tag passieren lustige Sachen auf den Straßen


----------



## Konov (3. Juli 2013)

tonygt schrieb:


> Sind leider 900 Kilometer hin und Rückfahrt und derzeit ist noch nichtmal sicher ob die Rahmen schon da sind. Eigentlich hab ich mit ihnen ausgemacht das ich den Rahmen eh selbst zusammen baue und sie mir den Rahmen+Teile schicken aber irgendwie sind die Rahmen scheinbar noch net eingetroffen. Morgen ruf ich mal an und kläre was jetzt los ist.



900km??

Das is natürlich ne Menge

@Aun
Schlappen sind heile geblieben ^^


----------



## tonygt (3. Juli 2013)

Manowar schrieb:


> Ok..aufgeregt, aber ok. Machen sie ja ständig.
> Konnte fix beschleunigen und vor ihn. Da stellt er sich wieder nach vorn. Hab dann ausm Fenster gemeckert (aber nicht beleidigend).
> Nächste Ampel das selbe Spiel, wo ich dann lauter wurde (immernoch nicht beleidigend).



Das machen sie nicht nur das dürfen sie sogar.


----------



## Manowar (3. Juli 2013)

Wenn genügend Platz ist.


----------



## Konov (3. Juli 2013)

Manowar schrieb:


> _*Ein Fahrradfahrer stellte sich vor mich an die Ampel.*_
> Ok..aufgeregt, aber ok. Machen sie ja ständig.
> Konnte fix beschleunigen und vor ihn. Da stellt er sich wieder nach vorn. Hab dann ausm Fenster gemeckert (aber nicht beleidigend).
> Nächste Ampel das selbe Spiel, wo ich dann lauter wurde (immernoch nicht beleidigend).
> ...




Wieso sollte sich der Radfahrer nicht vor dich stellen? 
Ist völlig legal... nur weil du mit deiner dicken Karre nicht vorne stehen kannst? Oder wie darf ich das Gemecker jetzt verstehen? 

Super und hinterher noch den anderen verdreschen um deine Glaubwürdigkeit zu unterstreichen 

Mal ernsthaft, ohne dich persönlich zu kennen, aber nach der Beschreibung zu urteilen bist du der verkehrsrowdie und niemand sonst.
Typischer Fall von PKW-Egomanie. Ich und mein Auto über alles. Du nix Auto, du wirst verdroschen 




@Topic

was mich aufregt? meine neue herzensdame die nach ner Woche ausm Urlaub wiederkommt und nur rumheult wie scheiße es ist wieder hier zu sein und:
"Es geht mir grad so schlecht, hab Kopfweh und kein Schlaf bekommen. Man sieht sich die Tage."

EY KOMM andere leute haben gar kein urlaub und dann das Geheule.... ehrlich manche Frauen.... soll se ne tafel schokolade fressen, dann is wieder gut, aber das ewige rumgejammer geht mir echt auf die Klötze

Da freut man sich dass sie nach ner woche wieder da ist, und dann sowas 5/5


----------



## Manowar (3. Juli 2013)

Die Diskussion hatten wir hier schonmal.
Es ist erlaubt, wenn genug Platz dafür ist.
Wenn ich mich dann aber nach ganz rechts stelle und der meinen Spiegel streift, sollte der Platz nicht ausreichen,hm?
Er war derjenige, der mir aufs Auto gespuckt hat und mich angegriffen hat. Ich bin mit sicherheit kein Mensch, der die andere Wange hinhält.

Und nein, ich bin kein Rowdie. 
Ich lege kein Wert drauf, einen Radfahrer anzufahren - ich würde ja ne Teilschuld bekommen.
Ich schüttel teilweise mitm Kopf, wenn ich sehe, wie manche Leute nen Radfahrer überholen (in Kurven am liebsten).
Da bin ich sehr ruhig.
Aber absichtlich den Verkehr aufhalten, muss einfach nicht sein.


----------



## Konov (3. Juli 2013)

Manowar schrieb:


> Er war derjenige, der mir aufs Auto gespuckt hat und mich angegriffen hat. Ich bin mit sicherheit kein Mensch, der die andere Wange hinhält.



Ruhig zu bleiben hat nix mit wange hinhalten zu tun... wir sind ja nicht bei den Gladiatoren sondern im Straßenverkehr 

Und natürlich ist das Spucken und der Angriff ne Sauerei, aber hätte sich wohl vermeiden lassen, wenn man sich nicht so aufgeregt hätte!


----------



## Manowar (3. Juli 2013)

Und wie hätte sich das vermeiden lassen? Indem er in der Reihe wartet, wie jeder andere auch? 
Wenn jemand Hand an mich legt, gibts einen auf die Mütze.
Wenn jemand Hand an ne schwächere Person legt, gibts einen auf die Mütze.
Warum? Weil ichs kann.

Die Diskussion endete übrigens so:
Garnicht.
Ihr Fahrradfahrer, geht den Autofahrern auf den Sack.
Wir Autofahrer, gehen euch Fahrradfahrern auf den Sack.


----------



## Baron King Zwei (3. Juli 2013)

ich mag auch keine radfahrer, sie sollten sich autos kaufen und wie normale menschen rumfahren


----------



## Konov (3. Juli 2013)

Manowar schrieb:


> Und wie hätte sich das vermeiden lassen? Indem er in der Reihe wartet, wie jeder andere auch?
> Wenn jemand Hand an mich legt, gibts einen auf die Mütze.
> Wenn jemand Hand an ne schwächere Person legt, gibts einen auf die Mütze.
> Warum? Weil ichs kann.
> ...



Indem du nicht rausgebrüllt hättest sondern dir gedacht hättest "DAS IS ABER ENG, naja was solls, drehe ich das Radio lauter" - zum beispiel ^^

Man muss ja nicht gleich immer alles ablassen.... wie es in den Wald hereinschallt, so schallt es heraus


----------



## Manowar (3. Juli 2013)

Und der Fahrradfahrer hätte sich sagen können "Oh, das ist aber eng, bleib ich halt hier stehen".
Konov, das läuft auf nichts hinaus


----------



## Dorbardus2010 (3. Juli 2013)

am besten schafft man alle fahrzeuge ab. schont die umwelt und die nerven


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (3. Juli 2013)

Jetzt wissen wir wenigstens alle das Manowar sich schlagen kann. 
Wie alt warst du nochmal?


----------



## Manowar (3. Juli 2013)

Ich habe noch nie in meinem Leben eine Schlägerei angefangen, also urteilt nicht so sau dämlich.
Ich bin jemand der hingeht, wenn eine Frau geschlagen wird oder eine Person von mehreren angegriffen wird - anstatt zu gaffen und nichts zu machen.
Also verzieht euch gefälligst mit sowas.


----------



## Alux (3. Juli 2013)

Ich fahr mit dem Auto, mit dem Fahrrad, mit den Öffis und geh zu Fuß, werd ich jetzt von allen geflamed?


----------



## Schrottinator (3. Juli 2013)

Konov schrieb:


> Ruhig zu bleiben hat nix mit wange hinhalten zu tun... wir sind ja nicht bei den Gladiatoren sondern im Straßenverkehr



Der Unterschied wäre?


----------



## Ol@f (3. Juli 2013)

Naja, Manowar hat doch auf irgendeiner Ebene Recht bekommen (Schmerzensgeld, Politur). Damit ist das Thema doch geklärt.

BTT. Immer wenn ich lernen muss, scheint die Sonne :< 2/5


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (3. Juli 2013)

Nicht aufregen, schlecht für den Blutdruck.
Ich fand es halt bisschen panne, mir als Antwort auf sein gewaltätiges Verhalten zu gestehen das er ein kleiner Superheld ist.
Fakt ist, auf Gewalt reagiert man nicht mit Gewalt und prahlt erst recht nicht damit rum.
Was solls, bin ja nur der Provokateuer hier.


----------



## Manowar (3. Juli 2013)

Ich darf nicht Stolz auf mich sein, weil ich 3 Frauen, vor Gewalt geschützt habe?
Lieber daneben stehen und 10 min auf die Bullen warten?
Das ist einfach Bullshit.

Stell dir vor, deine Schwester wird angegriffen (falls du keine hast..stells dir vor..).
Was hättest du da lieber? Jemanden wie mich oder jemanden wie dich, der nichts unternimmt?

Viel simpler kann man das nicht darstellen.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (3. Juli 2013)

Du verstehst nich worauf ich hinaus möchte.

Lassen wir es einfach gut sein. :>


----------



## Manowar (3. Juli 2013)

Ich verstehe sehr wohl, worauf du hinaus möchtest.
Gewalt ist scheisse und das stimmt auch. Unterschreibe ich voll und ganz.

Ich stelle mich auch nicht als Held dar - ich habe geholfen.
Hilfe, etwas, was nicht selbstverständlich ist.

Das Ding ist einfach..Leute die so sprechen, waren nie in so einer Situation und damit sagt sich so etwas ganz leicht.


----------



## Legendary (3. Juli 2013)

Baron schrieb:


> ich mag auch keine radfahrer, sie sollten sich autos kaufen und wie normale menschen rumfahren



Diesen Kommentar feier ich!


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (3. Juli 2013)

Manowar schrieb:


> Ich verstehe sehr wohl, worauf du hinaus möchtest.
> Gewalt ist scheisse und das stimmt auch. Unterschreibe ich voll und ganz.
> 
> Ich stelle mich auch nicht als Held dar - ich habe geholfen.
> ...



Nein, mir geht es darum, das du das Unrecht das du getan hast, versuchst auszugleichen in dem du hier von deinen Heldentaten berichtest.
Das eine hat mit dem anderen nichts zu tun.


----------



## Manowar (3. Juli 2013)

Welches Unrecht? :>


----------



## Xidish (3. Juli 2013)

Ach Manowar, von wegen noch nie inner solchen Situation gewesen ...

Da möchte ich gleich mal noch ne dritte und vierte Gruppe in die Diskussion einbringen - die LkW Fahrer und Passanten.
Was meinst Du, wie mich da teilweise die beiden Gruppen "angekotzt" (nicht wirklich) haben - die 0 Verständnis für LkW Fahrer aufbringen.
Wie sollten sie auch, wenn sie nicht die Erfahrung haben.
Daher können sie auch schlecht das Fahrverhalten eines LkW einschätzen.

Nur soll ich da das Fenster aufmachen, egozentrisch um mich brüllen und dann noch sauer werden, wenn mein Gegenüber sauer reagiert?!
Man, da rege ich mich einen Moment auf und gut ist.
Anders hätte ich meinen Job damals gar nicht bewältigt.

Und es gab bestimmt auch schon Situationen, wo ich Mist verzapft habe.
Das haben die anderen auch scheinbar hingenommen - ohne gleich ausfallend zu werden oder Sonstiges.

Das hat auch absolut nix mit Wangen hinhalten zu tun!

Wer sich bei jedem Scheiss so aufregt und dann gleich persönlich wird,
sollte sich imo ernsthaft überlegen, ob er es abändern will oder wenn nicht er für den Straßenverkehr überhaupt geeignet ist!

Und bei solcher Gewaltbereitschaft, wie Du sie mir gegenüber hier im Forum bereits gezeigt hast,
glaube ich nicht, daß sie an Deinem Verhalten allgemein vorübergeht.
Und gerühmt für Deinen Taten hast Du Dich auch schon öfters, wobei das absolut nicht ruhmhaft ist!
_
edit:_
Wenn ich so Deine Geschichte lese, fühle ich mich in meiner Aussage sogar bestätigt:
Du kannst es nicht verknausern, daß er immer vor die Steht, es hat Dich total genervt.
Und so fingst Du ihn an, ihn zu provozieren (kann mir das bei Deiner Art sehr gut vorstellen).
Auch wenn seine Reaktion nicht ok ist - verstehen kann ich ihn aber.
Du hast "höflich" gemeckert? 

So bin raus aus der Diskussion.
Wir drehen uns eh nur im Kreise bei so viel Uneinsichtigkeit.
Außerdem wird es zu persönlich.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (3. Juli 2013)

Manowar schrieb:


> Welches Unrecht? :>


"Er lag auf dem Boden"
Der wird sich nicht freiwillig hingelegt haben,oder?
Abgesehen davon dieses Rumgebrülle, wie so'n Gorilla.


----------



## Manowar (3. Juli 2013)

Sozialinkompatibel schrieb:


> Abgesehen davon dieses Rumgebrülle, wie so'n Gorilla.


Ich finds sehr amüsant, was sich da einige vorstellen. 
Nicht fragen, mutmaßen! 

Das !pöseste! was da von mir kam, war ein "Mein Güte! Muss das ernsthaft sein?!"
Also..bdn!

Nö, er hat sich nicht hingesetzt.
Aber ich lass mir nicht in den Bauch treten und gehe dann mit einem "Schönen Tag noch" weg.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (3. Juli 2013)

Alter könnt ihr euch mal gegenseitig PMs schicken und da weiter diskutieren ? Oder macht es im GuMo Thread.

Was mich aufregt, Nacken bzw Rücken schmerzt vom Training, hoffe ich mal... kann kaum vorm PC sitzen. 5/5


----------



## Xidish (3. Juli 2013)

Gute Besserung/Erholung!


----------



## Konov (3. Juli 2013)

Herzschmerz 5/5

härter als jede hantel wenn man erstmal bis zum hals in der scheiße drinsteckt
i fuck it


----------



## Xidish (3. Juli 2013)

Konov schrieb:


> ...wenn man erstmal bis zum hals in der scheiße drinsteckt ...





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

^^

Scherz ... Gute Besserung!


----------



## Konov (3. Juli 2013)

Xidish schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> ^^
> ...




Da is was dran 

Danke


----------



## EspCap (3. Juli 2013)

Konov schrieb:


> Herzschmerz 5/5



Same here. "Zum Glück" hab ich eh so viel zu tun, dass ich an so was nicht viele Gedanken verschwenden kann zurzeit... naja


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (4. Juli 2013)

Konov schrieb:


> Da is was dran
> 
> Danke




Des hatte ich früher an der Zimmertür.


----------



## Konov (4. Juli 2013)

EspCap schrieb:


> Same here. "Zum Glück" hab ich eh so viel zu tun, dass ich an so was nicht viele Gedanken verschwenden kann zurzeit... naja



Ist immer gut wenn man genug möglichkeiten zur ablenkung hat....


----------



## Davatar (4. Juli 2013)

Erkältung: 1/5


----------



## Dominau (4. Juli 2013)

Das ich grad nicht in meinen Hotmail Account reinkomme :/
5/5


----------



## kaepteniglo (4. Juli 2013)

Hotmail? Das gibt's doch gar nicht mehr... ist doch jetzt outlook.com


----------



## Dominau (4. Juli 2013)

Daran lags auch^^ Hab hotmail.de anstatt live.de hinten drangehängt aus gewohnheit


----------



## EspCap (4. Juli 2013)

Konov schrieb:


> Ist immer gut wenn man genug möglichkeiten zur ablenkung hat....



Das Problem ist, wenn es um die beste Freundin geht und man weiß, dass sie eigentlich genau das selbe Problem hat - nur mit einem anderen Kumpel, mit dem man selber auch recht gut befreundet ist. Hach. Reicht ja nicht, die Ex in jeder Vorlesung zu sehen


----------



## Nijara (4. Juli 2013)

Das meine rechte Box immer ausgeht wenn ich dagegen komm' O.o 5/5


----------



## Konov (4. Juli 2013)

EspCap schrieb:


> Das Problem ist, wenn es um die beste Freundin geht und man weiß, dass sie eigentlich genau das selbe Problem hat - nur mit einem anderen Kumpel, mit dem man selber auch recht gut befreundet ist. Hach. Reicht ja nicht, die Ex in jeder Vorlesung zu sehen



Liebe ist scheiße


----------



## EspCap (4. Juli 2013)

Konov schrieb:


> Liebe ist scheiße



Amen to that.


----------



## Reflox (5. Juli 2013)

Meine Haaare gnnnnnh 100000/5

Ich sag dem Friseur extra, bitte nicht kürzer schneiden. WAS MACHT DIESER UNTERBELICHTETE BAUERNTRAMPEL? SCHNEIDET MIR DIE KURZ! WOFÜR ZAHL ICH ÜBERHAUPT?!


----------



## Davatar (5. Juli 2013)

Falsche VM auf die Backup-HD geschoben, die eigentlich korrekte Backup-VM dabei überschrieben, die eigentlich korrekte VM gelöscht und nun ist nur noch Mist da...die drei Leute, die ausser mir ne Backup-VM haben sind grad alle ausser Landes. Hahaha, ich bin soooooo am Arsch -.-
5/5


----------



## Aun (5. Juli 2013)

dein chef:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




arme sau


----------



## Konov (5. Juli 2013)

Heut nur am schwitzen... 3/5


----------



## Keashaa (5. Juli 2013)

Kunden, die sich für unfehlbar halten: 5/5


----------



## tonygt (5. Juli 2013)

DHL kriegt es seit Dienstag net auf die Reihe meinen schon versandten Gas Kocher zu liefern muss mir jetzt noch einen kaufen im Karstadt und denn dann zurückschicken -.-" 5/5
Mein Bike ist gestern doch noch rausgeschickt worden und soll heute per UPS kommen und mir brennts schon so unter den Nägel wo bleiben die  2/5


----------



## Konov (5. Juli 2013)

tonygt schrieb:


> DHL kriegt es seit Dienstag net auf die Reihe meinen schon versandten Gas Kocher zu liefern muss mir jetzt noch einen kaufen im Karstadt und denn dann zurückschicken -.-" 5/5
> Mein Bike ist gestern doch noch rausgeschickt worden und soll heute per UPS kommen und mir brennts schon so unter den Nägel wo bleiben die  2/5



need bilder wenn es da ist!!!!


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (5. Juli 2013)

EspCap schrieb:


> Das Problem ist, wenn es um die beste Freundin geht und man weiß, dass sie eigentlich genau das selbe Problem hat - nur mit einem anderen Kumpel, mit dem man selber auch recht gut befreundet ist. Hach. Reicht ja nicht, die Ex in jeder Vorlesung zu sehen



Holy, das ist ja mal richtig mies.
Darum würde ich niemals mit einer aus meiner Klasse/Ausbildungskurs anbändeln.
Wenn es auseinander geht, stell ich mir das doch Recht unangenehm vor. Vorallem wenn Sie dann n Neuen hat oder so... x.x


----------



## Alux (5. Juli 2013)

Sozialinkompatibel schrieb:


> Holy, das ist ja mal richtig mies.
> Darum würde ich niemals mit einer aus meiner Klasse/Ausbildungskurs anbändeln.
> Wenn es auseinander geht, stell ich mir das doch Recht unangenehm vor. Vorallem wenn Sie dann n Neuen hat oder so... x.x



Bei uns warn in der 6. 2 aus der Klasse zusammen, sind dann wieder auseinander und er war sowieso so mit Politik beschäftigt, dass er durchgefallen ist. In der 7. war sie dann mit einen anderen aus unserer Klasse zusammen und wie die dann auseinander sind war das während der 8. doch ganz lustig zum zusehen




Keashaa schrieb:


> Kunden, die sich für unfehlbar halten: 5/5




Jap, die sind schlimm, besonders bei Handwerksberufen. Man baut einen Türrahmen ein und der Kunde beobachtet einen und meint nur "Ich würde das anders machen". Einmal ist mir da der Kragen geplatzt und ich hab nur gemeint gut dann machen sie es anders, hab mein Zeug gepackt und bin abgedüst.


----------



## Konov (5. Juli 2013)

Der tote Papst wird heilig gesprochen weil er jemanden geheilt hat... in was fürm Zeitalter leben wir eigentlich? Ach fast vergessen... mittelalter... schon wieder 5/5


----------



## seanbuddha (5. Juli 2013)

Konov schrieb:


> Der tote Papst wird heilig gesprochen weil er jemanden geheilt hat... in was fürm Zeitalter leben wir eigentlich? Ach fast vergessen... mittelalter... schon wieder 5/5



Wtf? Link bitte.



seanbuddha schrieb:


> Wtf? Link bitte.



http://www.sueddeuts...ieder-1.1713780

Hier bitte.


----------



## Baron King Zwei (5. Juli 2013)

danke, sehr nützlich


----------



## Reflox (5. Juli 2013)

Konov schrieb:


> Der tote Papst wird heilig gesprochen weil er jemanden geheilt hat... in was fürm Zeitalter leben wir eigentlich? Ach fast vergessen... mittelalter... schon wieder 5/5



Ist doch eh nur in der kath. Kirche.

Wenn bei uns jmd. heilig gesprochen wird juckt es euch doch auch nicht.


----------



## Konov (5. Juli 2013)

Reflox schrieb:


> Ist doch eh nur in der kath. Kirche.
> 
> Wenn bei uns jmd. heilig gesprochen wird juckt es euch doch auch nicht.



Ne, ich bin sowieso atheist, mir gings nur generell darum dass es institutionen gibt die andere leute "heilig" sprechen und dass wirklich manche Leute glauben, der papst hätte "heilende" kräfte.
Komme mir vor wie in hollywood ^^


----------



## Baron King Zwei (5. Juli 2013)

Konov schrieb:


> Ne, ich bin sowieso atheist, mir gings nur generell darum dass es institutionen gibt die andere leute "heilig" sprechen und dass wirklich manche Leute glauben, der papst hätte "heilende" kräfte.
> Komme mir vor wie in hollywood ^^



geht dich dann doch garnichts an, außerdem ist das ein symbolisches ritual


----------



## seanbuddha (5. Juli 2013)

Ich brauch mal so langsam Beruhigungpillen für diesen Kerl ^^

DIe Kirche glaubt ersthaft das diese Heilungen von statten gegangen sind. Da ist nix mit Symbolisches Ritual.


----------



## Nijara (5. Juli 2013)

Konov schrieb:


> Ne, ich bin sowieso atheist, mir gings nur generell darum dass es institutionen gibt die andere leute "heilig" sprechen und dass wirklich manche Leute glauben, der papst hätte "heilende" kräfte.
> Komme mir vor wie in hollywood ^^



Ich geb dir vollkommen Recht, er ist nur ein Mensch, er kocht auch nur mit (Weih)Wasser und diesen ganzen Zirkus drumrum blick ich eh nicht...Wenn einer an Gott glauben will soll er, aber dadurch ist er weder besser noch schlechter als andere....


----------



## Baron King Zwei (5. Juli 2013)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Ich brauch mal so langsam Beruhigungpillen für diesen Kerl ^^
> 
> DIe Kirche glaubt ersthaft das diese Heilungen von statten gegangen sind. Da ist nix mit Symbolisches Ritual.



brauchst du nicht erst seit ich da bin.

das ist ein ritual um jemanden zu ehren, der viel gutes getan hat, weiß nicht was daran verwerflich ist


----------



## seanbuddha (5. Juli 2013)

Baron schrieb:


> das ist ein ritual um jemanden zu ehren, der viel gutes getan hat, weiß nicht was daran verwerflich ist



*prust* Viel gutes? Seit wann tut die Katholische Kirche denn so viel gutes dass das ihre ganzen schlimmen Taten aufwiegt?


----------



## Nijara (5. Juli 2013)

Lasst uns das Thema beenden. Laut Nettiquette sind religiöse Themen sowieso nicht so gerne gesehen...

Auszug aus der Nettiquette:

*Politische und religöse Themen sind nicht gestattet, weil sie AUSNAHMSLOS schnell zu gegenseitigen Angriffen führen und in der Vergangenheit auch von Anhängern der jeweiligen Seiten zum An- oder Abwerben genutzt wurden. *


----------



## Baron King Zwei (5. Juli 2013)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> *prust* Viel gutes? Seit wann tut die Katholische Kirche denn so viel gutes dass das ihre ganzen schlimmen Taten aufwiegt?



soweit ich informiert bin, wird nicht die katholische kirche, sondern johannes paul 2 heilig gesprochen, der ja ganz unzweifelhaft kein so schlechter kerl war


----------



## Nijara (5. Juli 2013)

Das gilt für *ALLE!*


----------



## seanbuddha (5. Juli 2013)

Nijara schrieb:


> Lasst uns das Thema beenden. Laut Nettiquette sind religiöse Themen sowieso nicht so gerne gesehen...
> 
> Auszug aus der Nettiquette:
> 
> *Politische und religöse Themen sind nicht gestattet, weil sie AUSNAHMSLOS schnell zu gegenseitigen Angriffen führen und in der Vergangenheit auch von Anhängern der jeweiligen Seiten zum An- oder Abwerben genutzt wurden. *



Na gut! *Knurrend an der Kette zieh*


----------



## Baron King Zwei (5. Juli 2013)

Nijara schrieb:


> Das gilt für *ALLE!*



:* 

dann bin ich raus


----------



## Reflox (5. Juli 2013)

Konov schrieb:


> Ne, ich bin sowieso atheist, mir gings nur generell darum dass es institutionen gibt die andere leute "heilig" sprechen und dass wirklich manche Leute glauben, der papst hätte "heilende" kräfte.



Gibts bei uns im Buddhismus auch und noch viel breiter gefächert als in der Christlichen Kirche. Und da kann ich mit voller Überzeugung sagen, dass ich dran glaube.


----------



## Aun (5. Juli 2013)

nu schaltet alle mal nen gang runter..... und keine religion!


----------



## kaepteniglo (5. Juli 2013)

So, da es anscheinend ein Mod sagen muss:

Haltet euch an die [Netiquette]. Der genaue Teil wurde ja schon mehrfach genannt.


----------



## NoHeroIn (5. Juli 2013)

Mein scheiß MP3-Player ist weg. o.O Ich habe das blöde Mistding wohl auf der Straße verloren... gekostet hat de rvor 2,5 jahren über 70€ -.-

3/5


----------



## Xidish (5. Juli 2013)

Ich kann die Regeln ja verstehen.

Nur regt mich gerade auf, daß Posts inc. Bilder unter der Gürtellinie hier auf Buffed weitesgehend unter "Kindern" erlaubt sind -
aber sich selbsternannte Erwachsene (und die, die es werden wollen ^^) 
nicht mal vernünftige Unterhaltungen zu genauso zum Leben gehörende Themen zustande bringen - bzw. gleich im Anfang abgewürgt werden.


----------



## Reflox (5. Juli 2013)

Xidish schrieb:


> Ich kann die Regeln ja verstehen.
> 
> nicht mal vernünftige Unterhaltungen zu genauso zum Leben gehörende Themen zustande bringen - bzw. gleich im Anfang abgewürgt werden.



Heilige Banane, ich bin mal einer Meinung mit dir. Dass das noch zu meinen Lebzeiten passiert.


----------



## Alux (5. Juli 2013)

Xidish schrieb:


> Ich kann die Regeln ja verstehen.
> 
> Nur regt mich gerade auf, daß Posts inc. Bilder unter der Gürtellinie hier auf Buffed weitesgehend unter "Kindern" erlaubt sind -
> aber sich selbsternannte Erwachsene (und die, die es werden wollen ^^)
> nicht mal vernünftige Unterhaltungen zu genauso zum Leben gehörende Themen zustande bringen - bzw. gleich im Anfang abgewürgt werden.



Amen Bruder


----------



## Xidish (5. Juli 2013)

falscher Thread erwischt  aaaarghhhhhhhhh

Glaub, das ist in meinen fast 7 Jahren hier ... Premiere.


----------



## Konov (5. Juli 2013)

Naja die diskussion gehört, wenn überhaupt, in den Nachtschwärmer


----------



## EspCap (5. Juli 2013)

Sozialinkompatibel schrieb:


> Darum würde ich niemals mit einer aus meiner Klasse/Ausbildungskurs anbändeln.
> 
> Wenn es auseinander geht, stell ich mir das doch Recht unangenehm vor. Vorallem wenn Sie dann n Neuen hat oder so... x.x



Ach, das finde ich gar nicht so schlimm. Diese "Wir können nichts anfangen, weil es seltsam wird wenn es schief geht, da wir uns jeden Tag sehen"-Einstellung finde ich immer noch ziemlich bescheuert. Nach der Logik dürfte man praktisch nur mit Leuten was anfangen, die man im Supermarkt getroffen hat. 

Mittlerweile ist mir die eigentlich ziemlich egal, das Hauptproblem ist eher die andere... da redet man jeden Tag und kann ihr halt einfach nicht sagen, was denn das Problem ist, weil das garantiert nicht helfen würde, die Situation einfacher zu machen. Hach.


----------



## Xidish (5. Juli 2013)

Wie aus dem nichts, war eben bei mir das Internet eben offline. 
PC neugestartet ... nix verbessert sich
Router neugestartet ... ebenfalls keine Besserung
Kabel im Router kontrolliert ... alles ok
Kabel am PC kontrolliert ... alles ok (war ein gerastet)

Dann habe ich das Kabel am PC dennoch mal rausgezogen und wieder reingesteckt.
Router konfiguriert sich ... und alles geht wieder.

irgendwie komisch ...


----------



## Nijara (6. Juli 2013)

Wenn iTunes alles vom Handy runter löscht.... ich habe für den Repulsor-SMS Ton STUNDEN gebraucht.... /cry

5/5


----------



## Alux (6. Juli 2013)

Nijara schrieb:


> Wenn iTunes alles vom Handy runter löscht.... ich habe für den Repulsor-SMS Ton STUNDEN gebraucht.... /cry
> 
> 5/5



Ich weis warum ich kein iTunes benutz


----------



## Wynn (7. Juli 2013)

X3 Gold Edition kam an

Aber keys sind falsch 

Reunion ist terran conflikt x2 jetzt erstmal ewig mit dem support ärgern /


----------



## Sh1k4ri (7. Juli 2013)

Handy seit gestern Abend wech... -/5


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (7. Juli 2013)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Handy seit gestern Abend wech... -/5


Ich würde mich umbringen.


----------



## Wynn (7. Juli 2013)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Handy seit gestern Abend wech... -/5



da gibt es doch fürs iphone und android doch die handy finde funktion mit gps funktion die auch in regelmässigen abständen fotos mit der kamera macht und an den eingerichten account schickt


----------



## Xidish (7. Juli 2013)

Das macht nur Sinn, wenn a) das Handy  überhaupt an ist und b) die gps Funktion überhaupt aktiviert wurde.
Was soll so eine Kamera fotografieren, wenn kein vernünftiges Bild zustande kommen kann, weil das Handy irgendwo rumliegt?
Und seit wann steuert gps automatisch 'ne Kamera?
Wenn das so wäre würde ich nur noch ein stinknormales altes Handy benutzen.
Wer sagt mir, daß dann nicht gewisse Anbieter per gps Dich ganz genau mit Bild auspähen können.
Dazu gibt es Gesetzesgrundlage.

Na, viel Erfolg Dir beim Aufinden des Handys, Sh1k4ri!


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (7. Juli 2013)

Xidish schrieb:


> Das macht nur Sinn, wenn a) das Handy  überhaupt an ist und b) die gps Funktion überhaupt aktiviert wurde.
> Was soll so eine Kamera fotografieren, wenn kein vernünftiges Bild zustande kommen kann, weil das Handy irgendwo rumliegt?
> Und seit wann steuert gps automatisch 'ne Kamera?
> Wenn das so wäre würde ich nur noch ein stinknormales altes Handy benutzen.
> ...



Er könnte zu seinem Anbieter gehen und per Telefonnummer tracken wo das ist.
Jedes Handy hat ja auch ne Seriennummer etc.

Aber ob sich das alles so lohnt x.x


----------



## Nijara (7. Juli 2013)

Xidish schrieb:


> Ich kann die Regeln ja verstehen.
> 
> Nur regt mich gerade auf, daß Posts inc. Bilder unter der Gürtellinie hier auf Buffed weitesgehend unter "Kindern" erlaubt sind -
> aber sich selbsternannte Erwachsene (und die, die es werden wollen ^^)
> nicht mal vernünftige Unterhaltungen zu genauso zum Leben gehörende Themen zustande bringen - bzw. gleich im Anfang abgewürgt werden.


 
Gerade Religionen sind ein heikles Thema was man nicht tot diskutieren kann, jeder soll seinen Glauben haben und Ende. Es macht auch überhaupt keinen Sinn dadrüber zu diskutieren, das sind keine Themen wie "Ist der neue Halo Teil gut?"... Und auch wenn das hier der Part ist wo es eigtl. egal ist was man schreibt, ist und bleibt es immernoch ein Game-Forum wo solche Themen erst recht nichts zu suchen haben.


----------



## Xidish (7. Juli 2013)

> Gerade Religionen sind ein heikles Thema was man nicht tot diskutieren kann


Und genau totgelöscht bzw. ~editiert wird es hier ja.
................
Naja, es ist Off-Topice Bereich.
Früher hieß der Bereich sogar anders und wurde , glaub, auf meinen Wunsch hin abgeändert.
Denn er enthilet nur einen dahergeplapperten Spruch, daß über alles geredetet werden darf.
Nur nahm man ihn wörtlich, war das bei weitem nicht der Fall (man konnte eben nicht über alles reden).

In anderen Foren gehen die Unterhaltungen ja auch.
Sogar hier hat das zuletzt auch wunderbar geklappt.
Die Unterhaltungen waren uch nicht ewig.
Uups. jetzt hab ich ein religiöses Wort benutzt  (könnte man ja so auslegen).

Allerdings werden hier auch nur Ansätze (sogar interessante) schon im Keim erstickt.

und zuguterletzt

An/Aus-zügliches wird hier noch gefördert ...
Auch andere merkwürdige Bereiche sind ebenso willkommen.
Nur was hat das mit 'nem Gamer-Portal zu tun?
Genauso wenig!
Wenn das eine imo Blödsinnige hier seitenlang erlaubt ist. warum nicht die ganz wenigen Diskussionen anderer Art?

btt


----------



## Nijara (7. Juli 2013)

Diese sogenannten Anzüglichkeiten, die denn Herren ja derartig stören, sind Spaß und wirklich jeder empfindet es als Spaß... Religion ist kein Spaß. Und wenn diese tollen Diskussionen dich so brennend interessieren, geh' doch in einschlägige Foren dafür oder lad die betreffenen Personen in eine private Nachricht und diskutiert es privat, auch eine Möglichkeit. Aber sowas ist nichts für öffentliche Diskussionen.


----------



## Saji (7. Juli 2013)

Xidish schrieb:


> Wenn das eine imo Blödsinnige hier seitenlang erlaubt ist. warum nicht die ganz wenigen Diskussionen anderer Art?
> 
> btt



Weil die Regeln und daher auch die Mods inkonsequent sind, ganz einfach.

Das Thema Religion wird irgendwann irgendjemanden in den falschen Hals rutschen und dann ist das Geflame wieder groß. Gleiches gilt für Politik.Daher werden solche Diskussionen nicht geduldet. Gute und nachvollziehbare Regel.

Leider sind die Regeln bezüglich der Tittenbildchen in anderen Threads scheinbar nicht so konsequent. Nicht das sie mir nicht gefallen würden, aber unter Tage kann jedes Kind/jeder Jugendliche sie sich anschauen. Ob das nun im Interesse des Verlags ist bezweifel ich einfach mal. Hin und wieder wird ja mal etwas gelöscht, das ist auch gut so, aber es bleibt, in Anbetracht des Umfeldes dieses Forums, noch viel zu viel stehen. Entweder das Forum bekommt mal einen 16er/18er Bereich der kontrolliert wird oder es wird einfach stärker drauf geachtet was die User posten. Letzteres dürfte wohl weitaus günstiger sein.

Was mich aufregt: Inkonsequenz, Doppelmoral  und die Sonntagslangeweile. 3/5


----------



## Reflox (7. Juli 2013)

Nijara schrieb:


> Gerade Religionen sind ein heikles Thema was man nicht tot diskutieren kann, jeder soll seinen Glauben haben und Ende. Es macht auch überhaupt keinen Sinn dadrüber zu diskutieren,


Kontakt und Austausch zwischen Religionen war schon immer wichtig. Argument invalid.

Und solange keiner kommt mit "OMG IHR WERDET ALLE IN DER HÖLLE SCHMOREN TROLOLOLOLOLOLOLO XDDDDD LE TRU STORI FACE ME GUSTA" oder "OMG ES GIBT GAR KEINEN GOTT IHR SEID ALLE DUMM LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLO" geht es immer gut. Es sind leider gerade die Personen, die oft auftauchten. Heute ist fast keiner mehr von denen übrig in diesem Forum.

Ich denke, politische/religiöse Diskussionen schaden diesem kleinen tollen zensierten Forum sicher weniger als seitenlang Tittenbilder. Ja ich habe sie gepostet früher, aber mir gehen sie jetzt auch ziemlich auf den Keks.


----------



## Ogil (7. Juli 2013)

Gibt es irgendwo ein Unterforum was ich bisher uebersehen habe oder wo werden die "seitenlang Tittenbilder" herphantasiert? Zumal es sich nie wirklich um solche handelt da dann die Moderation durchaus eingreift...


----------



## Sh1k4ri (7. Juli 2013)

Was versteht ihr unter Tittenbilder ? Ne Frau, die mit nem Bikini fotografiert wurde ? Das sind für mich keine Tittenbilder, sondern einfach nur Frauen in Bikinis. Und mal ehrlich, die kotzen euch mehr an als Diskussionen über Religionen, die sowieso ins Leere führen, weil jeder an was anderes glaubt oder halt nicht ? (um mal zu übertreiben, hätte wäre wenn und so..)

Um mal als Mann (und Atheist) zu sprechen, mir sind Bilder mit Frauen (die entsprechend angezogen sind) viel lieber als Diskussionen über Religionen. Das heißt NICHT, dass es diese nicht geben darf, mir isses ja eh wurscht, weil ich mit meiner Meinung eh schnell hier anecken würde und deswegen sie einfach ignoriere


----------



## Ol@f (7. Juli 2013)

Ich denke eher, dass der Durschnittsuser nicht in der Lage ist eine Diskussion so darüber zu führen, dass sie interessant wird. So eine Diskussion wird dann auch für sog. Atheisten interessant.


----------



## Saji (7. Juli 2013)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Was versteht ihr unter Tittenbilder ? Ne Frau, die mit nem Bikini fotografiert wurde ? Das sind für mich keine Tittenbilder, sondern einfach nur Frauen in Bikinis. Und mal ehrlich, die kotzen euch mehr an als Diskussionen über Religionen, die sowieso ins Leere führen, weil jeder an was anderes glaubt oder halt nicht ? (um mal zu übertreiben, hätte wäre wenn und so..)
> 
> Um mal als Mann (und Atheist) zu sprechen, mir sind Bilder mit Frauen (die entsprechend angezogen sind) viel lieber als Diskussionen über Religionen. Das heißt NICHT, dass es diese nicht geben darf, mir isses ja eh wurscht, weil ich mit meiner Meinung eh schnell hier anecken würde und deswegen sie einfach ignoriere



Bilder, deren Ursprung auch genau so gut ein drittklassiger Hinterhofporno sein kann, sind für mich Tittenbildchen. Wie gesagt, nicht das sie mich nun persönlich stören würden, aber es ist halt die Frage ob sowas unbedingt in einem Forum mit einem potentiell jugendlichen Publikum gepostet und toleriert werden muss. Natürlich mag nun der eine oder andere sagen das in Zeitschriften ja weitaus mehr und schlimmeres gezeigt wird, und damit haben sie vielleicht sogar recht. Nur ist das hier ein öffentliches Forum, zum Lesen braucht man sich nicht mal registrieren. Links zu 4chan werden gelöscht, aber wippende Brüste durchgewunken? Bilder aus USK18er Titeln sind verboten, aber Playboy darf man posten? Ich finde die Grenzen zwischen dem was darf und was nicht sind hier etwas arg diffus.

Und mal ganz davon ab. Den meisten Tieffliegern aus dem Nachtschwärmer würde etwas weniger Testosteron durchaus gut zu Gesicht stehen.


----------



## Ogil (7. Juli 2013)

Solche Bilder haetten doch aber sicherlich gemein, dass irgendwer nackt ist? Dann zeig mal her wo die gepostet sind! Klar werden ab und zu Bilder gepostet wo man mal ne Frau im Bikini sieht - aber bei mehr Nacktheit (und bei Playboy-Bildern waere das normalerweise der Fall) wuerden (so es ueberhaupt vorkommen wuerde) die Moderatoren einschreiten. Ich kann mich an eine ewige Diskussion erinnern, wo ein Fass aufgemacht wurde, weil jemand ein Avatar benutzte, wo ein Mainzelfrauchen das Shirt hochhob. Und dass das Ganze staendig seitenweise stattfindet ist auch arg uebertrieben.

Manchmal bekommt man schon das Gefuehl, dass hier einigen Usern ihre sexuelle Frustration einen Streich spielt...


----------



## Konov (7. Juli 2013)

Daueronline-Status bei manchen Leuten, egal auf welcher community seite, sei es facebook oder sonst ein schmu....
und man hat keine ahnung wann wer wie erreichbar ist.

Fuck internet. Es lebe die sms 5/5


----------



## Saji (7. Juli 2013)

Ogil schrieb:


> Solche Bilder haetten doch aber sicherlich gemein, dass irgendwer nackt ist? Dann zeig mal her wo die gepostet sind! Klar werden ab und zu Bilder gepostet wo man mal ne Frau im Bikini sieht - aber bei mehr Nacktheit (und bei Playboy-Bildern waere das normalerweise der Fall) wuerden (so es ueberhaupt vorkommen wuerde) die Moderatoren einschreiten. Ich kann mich an eine ewige Diskussion erinnern, wo ein Fass aufgemacht wurde, weil jemand ein Avatar benutzte, wo ein Mainzelfrauchen das Shirt hochhob. Und dass das Ganze staendig seitenweise stattfindet ist auch arg uebertrieben.
> 
> Manchmal bekommt man schon das Gefuehl, dass hier einigen Usern ihre sexuelle Frustration einen Streich spielt...



Seitenweise habe ich nicht behauptet, das war, wenn überhaupt, Xidish. Aber es gab bereits Abende an denen beinahe jeder dritte Post so in diese Richtung ging. Das die meisten sich nicht mehr zu benehmen wissen ist ja in Deutschland hinlänglich bekannt, wird ja auch durch gewisse Nutzer immer wieder zur Schau gestellt, u.a. Baron Dingenskirchen. Interessant ist aber das einem, sobald man sich erdreistet an der Bildauswahl im Nachtschwärmer Kritik zu üben, sexuelle Frustration unterstellt wird.

Damit ist das Thema für mich hier nun auch erledigt; bevor's sich noch zu einer 5/5 hochschaukelt.


----------



## Reflox (7. Juli 2013)

Ogil schrieb:


> Manchmal bekommt man schon das Gefuehl, dass hier einigen Usern ihre sexuelle Frustration einen Streich spielt...



Ich dachte, keiner kann das Thema so verfehlen wie Xidish. Du hast das Gegenteil bewiesen.


----------



## Schrottinator (7. Juli 2013)

Ich kann kein Mandarin 1/5


----------



## H2OTest (7. Juli 2013)

Konov schrieb:


> Daueronline-Status bei manchen Leuten, egal auf welcher community seite, sei es facebook oder sonst ein schmu....
> und man hat keine ahnung wann wer wie erreichbar ist.
> 
> Fuck internet. Es lebe die sms 5/5



du würdest mich bei fb hassen <3


----------



## EspCap (7. Juli 2013)

Konov schrieb:


> Fuck internet. Es lebe die sms 5/5



Ja, genau. Viel besser.

"Hab mein Handy nicht gehört."
"Akku war leer."
"Kein Empfang gehabt."
"Bin eingeschlafen." (Ernsthafte Antwort meiner Ex, nachdem ich ihr innerhalb von 10 Sekunden geantwortet habe.)

Es lebe das anrufen. Wenn man weggedrückt wird, weiß man wenigstens gleich woran man ist.


----------



## Nijara (7. Juli 2013)

Machmal geht das einschlafen schneller als man denkt!


----------



## EspCap (7. Juli 2013)

Mag sein. Nur lustig wenn man dann merkt, dass sie einem "Kumpel" mit dem man weg ist eben noch schreibt


----------



## win3ermute (7. Juli 2013)

Ich kann das verdammt gut verstehen, daß Religion und Politik nicht mehr erwünscht sind. Abgesehen vom dauernden Hochkochen in den Diskussionen gab es hier ein Grüppchen, das Leute anwerben wollte für ihren "elitären Führungsbereich", die auffiel, nachdem ich mich derbe hier mit denen angelegt habe. Nach dem "Religionsdiskussionsverbot" waren die auch schnell weg. Auf so was hast Du als Mod bzw. als kommerzieller Seitenbetreiber mal so gar keine Lust. Mit Politik sieht es nicht besser aus.

Das Problem ist, daß man mit Fanatikern egal welcher Coleur nicht diskutieren kann - und sie wollen ja auch nicht diskutieren, sondern missionieren bzw. ihre "Überlegenheit" den anderen Ansichten gegenüber herausstellen. 

Was "Tittenbilder" betrifft, so sehe ich hier überhaupt nichts verwerfliches, das ist FSK-12-Rahmen und darunter. Auch hier gab es ein "Machtwort" um das bereits erwähnte Mainzelmännchen von Loriot: Absolut im Rahmen; gewisse Personen kommen aber selbst mit Loriot-Tittchen nicht klar und laufen jugendschützerischen Amok. Der lieben Ruhe willen wurde halt eine klar verständliche Linie gezogen: Nippel egal in welcher Form haben draußen zu bleiben, bevor es wieder in haarspalterische Diskussionen ausartet, auf die kein Mod Bock hat, zumal der größte Teil der moderativen Zunft das in seiner Freizeit macht.

Die "Verbote" hier haben sich die Leute mit teilweise infantilsten Reaktionen (siehe Mainzelmännchen - und gerade die Diskussion um Frauenbildchen in Bikini, die absolut nix mit Jugendschutz zu tun haben) selbst zuzuschreiben.


----------



## Nijara (8. Juli 2013)

Essen vergessen welches nun eine dezent ...rauchige Note hat... 5/5


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (8. Juli 2013)

Extrem überfülltes Wartezimmer 5/5.
Ohne Schlaf ist das ziemlich nervig.

Das mein Gods Eater Burst immer freezed. :/
Werd dann wenn ich daheim bin mal gucken wie ich des hinbekomme.'5/5

Das mein Sprunggelenk immer noch entzündet ist etc. 2/5

FML.


----------



## Nijara (8. Juli 2013)

EspCap schrieb:


> Mag sein. Nur lustig wenn man dann merkt, dass sie einem "Kumpel" mit dem man weg ist eben noch schreibt


 
Das ist natürlich bitter...


----------



## Konov (8. Juli 2013)

Nijara schrieb:


> Das ist natürlich bitter...



Ohja die liebe ist immer bitter.... aber man lernt ja aus seinen Erfahrungen, hoffentlich jedenfalls @EspCap


----------



## Kuya (8. Juli 2013)

Frauen... - mit denen man sich 3 mal "Unterhalten" hat, ...die nun meinen man wäre in einer Art "offener Beziehung" und versuchen einen zu Verändern.  5/5


----------



## Konov (8. Juli 2013)

Kuya schrieb:


> Frauen... - mit denen man sich 3 mal "Unterhalten" hat, ...die nun meinen man wäre in einer Art "offener Beziehung" und versuchen einen zu Verändern.  5/5



LOL seriously?


----------



## Sh1k4ri (8. Juli 2013)

Kuya schrieb:


> Frauen... - mit denen man sich 3 mal "Unterhalten" hat, ...die nun meinen man wäre in einer Art "offener Beziehung" und versuchen einen zu Verändern.  5/5



How the fuck ?


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (8. Juli 2013)

Die Freundin von meinem Besten. Sie ist 16, er 23 und des ist die reinste Attentionwhore. Sagt mir dauernd ab, weil seine vaterkomplexgebeutelte Ische in der Pubertät steckt. Details erspar ich euch. Ist nur peinlich was die abzieht.
Momentan ist wohl Hoe b4 Bro. Ich muss mir aber immer sein gejammer anhören. 5/5
Ich vergas, sie sind noch keine 3 Wochen zusammen und schon 36468 Dramen.


----------



## Kuya (8. Juli 2013)

Konov schrieb:


> LOL seriously?



Jo.. Du kannst dir nicht vorstellen, was ich min in 3 Tagen für eionen Scheiss anhören musste nur alleine bezüglich des themas "Rauchen". Alleine halbe Stunde Diskussion weil ich einen verdammten Aschenbecher auf einem elenden Balkontisch haben will. c.O echt einfach nur abnormal.


----------



## Nijara (8. Juli 2013)

Nicht alle sind so assi und Drama Queens!


----------



## Davatar (9. Juli 2013)

Nijara schrieb:


> Nicht alle sind so assi und Drama Queens!


Ne, nur die 16jährigen, die nen 23jährigen Freund ham


----------



## Davatar (9. Juli 2013)

3. Tag Büro ohne was Vernünftiges zu tun wegen dem doofen Kunden, der im letzten Moment seine Meinung geändert hat (und weil ich bald in die Ferien flieg). Ich kenn das Internet mittlerweile auswendig -.- 3/5


----------



## Alux (9. Juli 2013)

Davatar schrieb:


> 3. Tag Büro ohne was Vernünftiges zu tun wegen dem doofen Kunden, der im letzten Moment seine Meinung geändert hat (und weil ich bald in die Ferien flieg). Ich kenn das Internet mittlerweile auswendig -.- 3/5



Mein herzliches Beileid. Bau doch mal heimlich die Buffed-Seite um, mit Black Jack and Hookers


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (9. Juli 2013)

Lori 5/5

Größte Schlampe die ich je in ner Serie gesehen hab.


----------



## ZAM (9. Juli 2013)

Gefühlt 1 Millionen Zettel in nem Antrag, man übersieht eine Unterschrift und darf nochmal ne Woche warten        100000000/5


----------



## schneemaus (10. Juli 2013)

Gestern Training, neues Zeug ausprobiert, ich leg mich auf die Fresse. Soweit nix Ungewöhnliches, aber ich konnte nicht mehr aufstehen, weil ich meinen linken Fuß nicht mehr belasten konnte. Also Skate aus (nach dem Anschwellen hätte es vermutlich noch mehr weh getan), das Training von der Bande aus weiter beobachtet, danach mit ner Freundin in die Notaufnahme. Nix gebrochen, aber wohl Band angerissen. Krücken, momentan Verband, nach dem Abschwellen gibt's ne Schiene. Ich hab dann nur gefragt "Und wann kann ich wieder auf die Skates?" "Frühestens in acht Wochen." - 100000000/5 >_<


----------



## Davatar (10. Juli 2013)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Gestern Training, neues Zeug ausprobiert, ich leg mich auf die Fresse. Soweit nix Ungewöhnliches, aber ich konnte nicht mehr aufstehen, weil ich meinen linken Fuß nicht mehr belasten konnte. Also Skate aus (nach dem Anschwellen hätte es vermutlich noch mehr weh getan), das Training von der Bande aus weiter beobachtet, danach mit ner Freundin in die Notaufnahme. Nix gebrochen, aber wohl Band angerissen. Krücken, momentan Verband, nach dem Abschwellen gibt's ne Schiene. Ich hab dann nur gefragt "Und wann kann ich wieder auf die Skates?" "Frühestens in acht Wochen." - 100000000/5 >_<


Ich hatte im Frühling nen Bänderriss in der Wade. Da hiess es auch, das würde 4-8 Wochen dauern, bis ich wieder anständig gehen könnte. Ich hatte Glück und der Riss war so klein, dass das nach ner Woche komplett verheilt war. Vielleicht ist das bei Dir ja auch so. Schau einfach, dass Du das am Anfang nicht allzu sehr belastest und vor allem, wenn Du zu Hause bist, das Bein, bzw. den Fuss in ner ruhigen Lage halten kannst. Falls Du Medikamente nehmen musst, würd ich das vorerst mal so lange machen, bis Du das Gefühl hast, es gehe auch ohne. Dann mal nen Tag absetzen und schauen obs wirklich auch ohne geht, notfalls halt wieder einschmeissen, wenns schlimm wird. Wenn das Ganze dann wirklich verheilt ist, noch ne Woche warten und danach wieder sanft mit Sport einsteigen. Achja und zwischendurch natürlich noch zur Nachuntersuchung. Die 8 Wochen, die Dir der Arzt vorgegeben hat, sind Richtwerte, weils bei vielen Leuten so lange dauert. Das muss nicht heissen, dass das bei Dir der Fall ist. Aber wem sag ich das, mit Medizin kennst Du Dich ja besser aus als ich 

Edit: Bei mir warens dann effektiv 2 Wochen bis ich wieder anfing rumzurennen und zu tanzen.


----------



## Manowar (10. Juli 2013)

Zam will mich zerstören!
Usertitel und Signatur weg


----------



## ZAM (10. Juli 2013)

Manowar schrieb:


> Zam will mich zerstören!
> Usertitel und Signatur weg


----------



## Wynn (10. Juli 2013)

du willst uns also mitteilen manowar das zam jetzt deine beiden brüste besitzt ?


----------



## Manowar (10. Juli 2013)

Die hätte er auch habe können, wenn er gefragt hätte 

Und mein Avatar tötet er auch einfach!
Was ist hier nur los


----------



## Firun (10. Juli 2013)

gewisse Dinge


----------



## ZAM (10. Juli 2013)

Manowar schrieb:


> Und mein Avatar tötet er auch einfach!
> Was ist hier nur los



Der hatte eine Umleitung erzeugt die ins Nichts führt. Wenn du den noch gesehen hast, dann wegen deinem Browsercache. Ich hatte doch gesagt, der ist kaputt.


----------



## Manowar (10. Juli 2013)

Vielleicht mochte ich ihn ja gerade deswegen und du machst es mir kaputt


----------



## heinzelmännchen (11. Juli 2013)

Grade im Zug nach Hause gewesen, dann bleibt der Zug im ersten Bahnhof stehen: " Unsere fahrt verzögert sich auf unbestimmte Zeit, es befinden sich Personen im Gleis, die (Zitat! ) erst eingefangen werden müssen".

Der Bahnhof, an dem ich raus muss, wäre der nächste gewesen und so saß ich fast ne Stunde im Zug und war nur knapp 10 km von zu Hause entfernt .......



3/5, es gab nen paar Fahrgäste, die mich während des ungewollten Zwischenstopps gut amüsiert haben


----------



## kaepteniglo (11. Juli 2013)

Amazon...

Schicken mir mein PC-Spiel jetzt als Briefsendung


> 1 Lieferung durch Deutsche Post Brief



Und ich frag mich, warum ich das nicht tracken kann....

Die Steam-Server  Andauernd kommt: "The Steam Community is currently unavailable. Please try again later."


----------



## schneemaus (13. Juli 2013)

Mein Fuß nervt mich ja gar nicht mal so, is halt nicht zu ändern, mittlerweile hab ich meine Schiene und darf/kann wieder ohne Krücken laufen (eher humpeln)... Was mich viel mehr nervt: Meine Erkältung. War erst wieder besser, jetzt wieder schlechter >_< 10/5. Ich fahr morgen bis nächsten Freitag für eine Studie nach Heidelberg/Mannheim und muss heut noch so viel machen -.-"


----------



## Deanne (13. Juli 2013)

*5/5: Zickige Frauen auf Konsolenabenden*

Man lädt sie extra nicht ein, weil sie eh kein Interesse am Zocken haben und sich nicht langweilen sollen. Und dann bringt einer der Jungs trotzdem seine hysterische Freundin mit, die den ganzen Abend lang nörgelt, beleidigt ist und irgendwann laut Taylor Swift hört und mitsingt.

*5/5: Halsschmerzen*

Ich bin letzte Woche ausnahmsweise mal in kurzer Hose aus dem Haus gegangen. Ausnahmsweise! Und zack, genau an diesem Tag war das Wetter mies und es war schweinekalt. BAM, Erkältung! Aber kein Wunder, um mich herum wird momentan nur gehustet und gerotzt.


----------



## Alux (13. Juli 2013)

Eine bestimmte Frau 5/5

Man schreibt lange miteinander, telefoniert/skyped immer wieder und trifft sich dann, hat einen schönen Tag und lässt den Tag bei einem Gläschen Wein ausklingen (lauer Sommerabend). Man redet ein wenig und kommt schließlich mal zum Thema Beziehung. Und dann kam ne Aussage, ich dacht ich spinn. Ich zitiere:  "Du bist schon a liaba und i find die süß und will di wiedersehn. Wie warats denn mit Freundschaft plus? Imma wieda was unternehmen und a bissel rummachen? Ieil ich mag dich aber a richtige Beziehung geht net weil ich an Freund hab."

Irgendwie dacht ich mir ich bin wohl im falschen Film.


@Deanne: Welcome back


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (13. Juli 2013)

Alux, WTF.
Da würd ich mich nich drauf einlassen.
Der arme Freund, was ne Schlampe(Sorry Zam :>) er als Freundin hat.


----------



## Alux (13. Juli 2013)

Sozialinkompatibel schrieb:


> Alux, WTF.
> Da würd ich mich nich drauf einlassen.
> Der arme Freund, was ne Schlampe(Sorry Zam :>) er als Freundin hat.



Wofür haltest du mich 
Ich hab sie einfach vor die Tür gesetzt und gesagt sie sollte sich mal Niveau besorgen.


----------



## Dexo (13. Juli 2013)

Was mich richtig sauer macht sind Battle-Rap Gegner die die Regeln nicht beachten und nicht verlieren können. Es ist kein Imageschaden wenn man gegen seinen Gegner verliert...


----------



## Saji (13. Juli 2013)

Alux schrieb:


> Eine bestimmte Frau 5/5
> 
> Man schreibt lange miteinander, telefoniert/skyped immer wieder und trifft sich dann, hat einen schönen Tag und lässt den Tag bei einem Gläschen Wein ausklingen (lauer Sommerabend). Man redet ein wenig und kommt schließlich mal zum Thema Beziehung. Und dann kam ne Aussage, ich dacht ich spinn. Ich zitiere:  "Du bist schon a liaba und i find die süß und will di wiedersehn. Wie warats denn mit Freundschaft plus? Imma wieda was unternehmen und a bissel rummachen? Ieil ich mag dich aber a richtige Beziehung geht net weil ich an Freund hab."
> 
> Irgendwie dacht ich mir ich bin wohl im falschen Film.



+1 für die glaubwürdige Wiedergabe des Dialekts. Und natürlich wtf... oO

Mich hat heute das Cordon Bleu aufgeregt. Furztrocken und Käse war auch kaum bis keiner drin. ._. 5/5


----------



## Alux (13. Juli 2013)

Saji schrieb:


> +1 für die glaubwürdige Wiedergabe des Dialekts. Und natürlich wtf... oO
> 
> Mich hat heute das Cordon Bleu aufgeregt. Furztrocken und Käse war auch kaum bis keiner drin. ._. 5/5



Danke

Wir waren mal wo essen, da war das Corodn Bleu dünner als das Wiener Schnitzel von unserm Stammlokal.


----------



## Deanne (13. Juli 2013)

Alux schrieb:


> Eine bestimmte Frau 5/5
> 
> Man schreibt lange miteinander, telefoniert/skyped immer wieder und trifft sich dann, hat einen schönen Tag und lässt den Tag bei einem Gläschen Wein ausklingen (lauer Sommerabend). Man redet ein wenig und kommt schließlich mal zum Thema Beziehung. Und dann kam ne Aussage, ich dacht ich spinn. Ich zitiere: "Du bist schon a liaba und i find die süß und will di wiedersehn. Wie warats denn mit Freundschaft plus? Imma wieda was unternehmen und a bissel rummachen? Ieil ich mag dich aber a richtige Beziehung geht net weil ich an Freund hab."
> 
> ...



Danke, danke. 

Ganz ehrlich: lass dich nicht auf sowas ein. Wer Milch will, muss auch die Kuh kaufen, wie man so schön sagt. Das Mädel hat einen Freund, den sie ohne schlechtes Gewissen betrügen würde, das sagt schon viel über ihren Charakter aus. Was soll dir solch ein "Arrangement" bringen? Du magst sie, könntest dir mehr mit ihr vorstellen, auf lange Sicht wird dich so etwas nicht glücklich machen. Wenn einer von beiden Gefühle investiert, der andere aber nur Sex will, geht das früher oder später schief. Du wirst darunter leiden, dass du ihr deine Zuneigung schenkst, sie aber mit einem anderen Mann teilen musst.

Und was den Freund betrifft, so würde ich mir da auch meine Gedanken machen. Willst du, dass der Typ irgendwann vor deiner Tür steht und dir den Schädel einschlägt? Das wäre mir viel zu riskant.


----------



## Konov (14. Juli 2013)

Die aufregung um den neuen bushido song...

Da werden textpassagen verdreht und Berlins bürgermeister erstattet Strafanzeige.... 
Ich mag die Musik auch net besonders aber das ist halt Rap Musik, was erwarten die Leute eigentlich 5/5


----------



## Wynn (14. Juli 2013)

och geschieht den bushido recht - der hat sich ja den integrationsbambi mit seinen mafiaverbindungen erpresst ^^ und sein al quaida bart da denkt man der jagt bald den reichstag hoch ^^

und bushido ist nur nen gangster rapper die es viel zu viel gibt und die die jugend verderben die sparte rapper braucht keine sau


----------



## Deanne (14. Juli 2013)

Konov schrieb:


> Die aufregung um den neuen bushido song...
> 
> Da werden textpassagen verdreht und Berlins bürgermeister erstattet Strafanzeige....
> Ich mag die Musik auch net besonders aber das ist halt Rap Musik, was erwarten die Leute eigentlich 5/5



Natürlich geht es Bushido mit seinen provokanten Texten in erster Linie um PR. Die Plattenverkäufe brechen ein und seitdem er sich im Bundestag herumtreibt und mit Frau und Kind den Spießbürger gibt, verliert er bei den Fans und alten Weggefährten an Glaubwürdigkeit. Wenn er nicht wie Sido enden und in der Jury irgendwelcher Castingshows sitzen will, muss er sich in seinen Texten wieder auf die Klassiker besinnen: Gewalt, Hass und Homophobie. Mittlerweile dürfte jeder wissen, dass Bushido kein "Sohn des Ghettos" ist und die ganze Proll-Schiene in erster Linie ein Image ist, das sich bei Deutschlands Asis gut verkauft.

Aber PR oder nicht: Morddrohungen gehen einen Schritt zu weit. Ich bin bestimmt kein Fan der BILD oder Anhänger besagter Politiker, aber wenn man jemanden namentlich attackiert, dann hat diese Person das Recht, dagegen vorzugehen. Natürlich ist das ganze Medien-Tamtam übertrieben, dass ändert aber nichts daran, dass die Drohungen in besagtem Song ziemlich eindeutig sind.

Und ja, dass Rap kein Ponyhof ist, dürften die meisten mittlerweile mitbekommen haben. Dennoch gibt es auch in diesem Genre mehr als genug Musiker, deren Texte inhaltlich anspruchsvoll sind und ohne Drohungen und Beschimpfungen auskommen. Ich habe Gigs von Rappern miterlebt, auf denen es deutlich angenehmer und sozialer zuging, als auf manchem Metal-Konzert.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (14. Juli 2013)

Bei den Metalkonzerten geht es vielen ja auch nicht um die Musik, sondern das sie anderen aufs "Maul" schlagen dürfen bei diesen ganzen Pits etc.
Quasi legalisierte Gewalt. Wall of Death ist zwar ganz lustig, aber sonst.
Da wurd auch keine Rücksicht auf Mädchen genommen.
Weiß nicht wie oft ich gesehen hab das n Mädchen eins ins Gesicht bekommen hat. .-.


----------



## Dexo (14. Juli 2013)

Shindy hat seinen Part geschrieben! Also sollte man auf (kinder)shindy los gehn. Als Fan von früher erkennt man ob Bushido seinen text selber geschrieben hat.

Was mich aufregt sind leute die sich nicht auskennen aber trozdem ihre Fressen auf machen. KGW!


----------



## Nijara (14. Juli 2013)

Schweig still Dexo, und wenn doch, bitte in einem anderen Ton. Danke.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (14. Juli 2013)

Wieder zu Hause... 5/5 -.-


----------



## Alux (14. Juli 2013)

Deanne schrieb:


> Danke, danke.
> 
> Ganz ehrlich: lass dich nicht auf sowas ein. Wer Milch will, muss auch die Kuh kaufen, wie man so schön sagt. Das Mädel hat einen Freund, den sie ohne schlechtes Gewissen betrügen würde, das sagt schon viel über ihren Charakter aus. Was soll dir solch ein "Arrangement" bringen? Du magst sie, könntest dir mehr mit ihr vorstellen, auf lange Sicht wird dich so etwas nicht glücklich machen. Wenn einer von beiden Gefühle investiert, der andere aber nur Sex will, geht das früher oder später schief. Du wirst darunter leiden, dass du ihr deine Zuneigung schenkst, sie aber mit einem anderen Mann teilen musst.
> 
> Und was den Freund betrifft, so würde ich mir da auch meine Gedanken machen. Willst du, dass der Typ irgendwann vor deiner Tür steht und dir den Schädel einschlägt? Das wäre mir viel zu riskant.



Warum denken alle ich würd bei so ner saudummen Idee einsteigen?
Ist doch eigentlich logisch das ich da nicht mache.




Sozialinkompatibel schrieb:


> Bei den Metalkonzerten geht es vielen ja auch nicht um die Musik, sondern das sie anderen aufs "Maul" schlagen dürfen bei diesen ganzen Pits etc.
> Quasi legalisierte Gewalt. Wall of Death ist zwar ganz lustig, aber sonst.
> Da wurd auch keine Rücksicht auf Mädchen genommen.
> Weiß nicht wie oft ich gesehen hab das n Mädchen eins ins Gesicht bekommen hat. .-.




Was ich eigentlich sehr schade finde, schließlich geh ich doch auf ein Konzert (egal welches Genre) um die Band live zu erleben und einfach das Feeling, die Band da oben und mit vielen Leuten zuhören ist schließlich was ganz anderes als allein daheim die Musik aus dem Lautsprecher zu hören.


----------



## Baron King Zwei (14. Juli 2013)

Alux schrieb:


> Warum denken alle ich würd bei so ner saudummen Idee einsteigen?
> Ist doch eigentlich logisch das ich da nicht mache.



lol würd ich an deiner stelle aber machen


----------



## Wynn (14. Juli 2013)

Baron schrieb:


> lol würd ich an deiner stelle aber machen






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aun (14. Juli 2013)

Baron schrieb:


> lol würd ich an deiner stelle aber machen






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deanne (14. Juli 2013)

Alux schrieb:


> Was ich eigentlich sehr schade finde, schließlich geh ich doch auf ein Konzert (egal welches Genre) um die Band live zu erleben und einfach das Feeling, die Band da oben und mit vielen Leuten zuhören ist schließlich was ganz anderes als allein daheim die Musik aus dem Lautsprecher zu hören.



Richtig. Leider hat sich das im Laufe der letzten Jahre stark geändert. Ich gehe auf Konzerte, um einen schönen Abend zu haben, die Musik zu genießen und Zeit mit Freunden zu verbringen. Vielen Anhängern der "Szene" geht es mittlerweile aber mehr darum, sich zu präsentieren. Wer hat die meisten Tattoos, wessen Ohrlöcher sind die größten und wer ist der härteste Veganer bzw. am längsten Straight Edge.

Noch viel schlimmer finde ich allerdings das Verhalten in der Crowd. Wofür gibt es einen Pit und abgegrenzte Bereiche vor der Bühne? Warum kann man seine Kung Fu-Techniken nicht dort präsentieren, wo man Gleichgesinnte findet? Nein, es werden Leuten die Getränke aus der Hand getreten und Rücksicht auf Frauen wird eh keine mehr genommen. Ich weiß gar nicht, wie oft ich schon Tritte abbekommen habe, weil ich mich über sowas beschwert habe. Zum Glück bin ich nicht 1,50m und kann meinen Worten halbwegs Nachdruck verleihen.



Alux schrieb:


> Warum denken alle ich würd bei so ner saudummen Idee einsteigen?
> Ist doch eigentlich logisch das ich da nicht mache.



Da bist du aber eine Ausnahme. Die meisten Leute lassen sich auf sowas ein und hoffen, dass doch noch mehr daraus wird. Klappt in 90% der Fälle eher weniger...

@Topic:

5/5: Eine Bekannte will ihre demente Katze abgeben, weil sie auf den Teppich gepinkelt hat. Da kann ich froh sein, dass meine Eltern mich nicht ausgesetzt haben, als ich als Kind ins Wohnzimmer gemacht habe.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (14. Juli 2013)

Dexo schrieb:


> Shindy hat seinen Part geschrieben! Also sollte man auf (kinder)shindy los gehn. Als Fan von früher erkennt man ob Bushido seinen text selber geschrieben hat.
> 
> Was mich aufregt sind leute die sich nicht auskennen aber trozdem ihre Fressen auf machen. KGW!



Ja, Bushio macht ja Haus-Maus Rap.
Erkennt man sofort. :]


----------



## seanbuddha (15. Juli 2013)

Mutter hat einen kleinen Tumor in der Brust und muss operiert werden. Ob's gutartig oder bösartig ist wissen wir noch nicht, aber was mich am meisten Aufregt ist das ich über die sache rein garnichts empfinde, als wäre es mir Scheißegal. Meine Schwester war nur am Heulen und ich saß nur daneben mit einem "Hm." im Gesicht geschrieben. Manchmal frage ich mich ob im meinem innersten überhaupt noch iwas ist. Irgendwas/5


----------



## Reflox (15. Juli 2013)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Mutter hat einen kleinen Tumor in der Brust und muss operiert werden. Ob's gutartig oder bösartig ist wissen wir noch nicht, aber was mich am meisten Aufregt ist das ich über die sache rein garnichts empfinde, als wäre es mir Scheißegal. Meine Schwester war nur am Heulen und ich saß nur daneben mit einem "Hm." im Gesicht geschrieben. Manchmal frage ich mich ob im meinem innersten überhaupt noch iwas ist. Irgendwas/5



Jeder geht damit anders um. Mein Bruder sass auch nur mit "._." im Gesicht da als mein Opa starb.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (15. Juli 2013)

Wird schon alles gut laufen.
Wenn er klein ist und (noch) nicht streut sollte es ja kein Ding sein.
Ist ja gut das es erkannt wurde!

Das bei schlimmen Dingen häufig keine emotionalen Reaktionen kommen ist ein Schutzreflex.
Ansonsten wären wir schon vor Jahrtausenden ausgestorben. Die Wut/Trauer kommt oft später oder staut sich auf.


----------



## Konov (15. Juli 2013)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Mutter hat einen kleinen Tumor in der Brust und muss operiert werden. Ob's gutartig oder bösartig ist wissen wir noch nicht, aber was mich am meisten Aufregt ist das ich über die sache rein garnichts empfinde, als wäre es mir Scheißegal. Meine Schwester war nur am Heulen und ich saß nur daneben mit einem "Hm." im Gesicht geschrieben. Manchmal frage ich mich ob im meinem innersten überhaupt noch iwas ist. Irgendwas/5



Naja du kannst nicht erwarten dass du sofort in Tränen ausbrichst.
Manche Leute sind da anders vom verarbeiten her.

Während des Zivildienstes ist mir ein Patient sozusagen direkt vor der Tür verstorben und ich war auch erstaunlicherweise wenig betroffen in dem Moment.

Viel bewegender sind meiner meinung nach die Momente, in denen man auch mit jüngeren Patienten zutun hat z.b.
Und familiär hab ich bislang kaum todesfälle miterlebt weil ich im Urlaub war als es passiert ist 

Als unser hund gestorben ist, haben auch alle rotz und wasser geheult, ich war relativ ruhig in dem Moment.
Also mach dich nicht verrückt wegen deiner eigenen Reaktion.

Die Mutter von ner Freundin von mir hat übrigens selbige Diagnose erhalten vor ner Woche und Mutter+Tocher verstehen sich nicht sonderlich gut.
Dadurch gibts ständig Reibereien obwohl man eher zusammenhalten sollte. Sei froh dass du nen intaktes Familienverhältnis hast (wenn es so ist)


----------



## Manowar (15. Juli 2013)

Sozialinkompatibel schrieb:


> Bei den Metalkonzerten geht es vielen ja auch nicht um die Musik, sondern das sie anderen aufs "Maul" schlagen dürfen bei diesen ganzen Pits etc.
> Quasi legalisierte Gewalt. Wall of Death ist zwar ganz lustig, aber sonst.
> Da wurd auch keine Rücksicht auf Mädchen genommen.
> Weiß nicht wie oft ich gesehen hab das n Mädchen eins ins Gesicht bekommen hat. .-.



Ich weiß ja nicht, was du dir so für Konzerte anschaust, aber bei richtigen Metalkonzerten wird das nicht geduldet.
Und wenn du schon siehst, dass Frauen eine abbekommen, dann tu gefälligst was (Auch wenn du nur ein Türsteher holst).

Vergleich Metalcore,Deathcore und den Dreck, nicht mit Metal.
Gibt immer wieder so Helden, die meinen, ihr Karate in ner Pit rauszukramen.
Diese Leute werden seeehr schnell "aussortiert"


----------



## Deanne (15. Juli 2013)

Manowar schrieb:


> Vergleich Metalcore,Deathcore und den Dreck, nicht mit Metal.



Leider sind die Übergänge mittlerweile fließend. Solange die entsprechenden Bands auf Metal-Festivals spielen, triffst du auch das angesprochene Publikum. Man gucke sich nur mal an, dass mittlerweile Bands wie Callejon auf dem Wacken spielen. Da braucht man sich dann auch nicht wundern, wenn spätpubertäre Vollidioten im Terror-Shirt vor der Bühne ihre Windmühlen aufführen.

@Topic:

5/5: Ich habe heute schweineteure Acrylfarbe gekauft. Kaum öffne ich die Tube, läuft mir Wasser entgegen und die Farbe ist nicht (wie erwartet) Gelb, sondern grünlich-braun. Und als ich den Mist dann umtauschen wollte, hieß es, dass man mir wegen des geöffneten Deckels keine andere Tube geben könne.


----------



## Manowar (15. Juli 2013)

Deanne schrieb:


> Leider sind die Übergänge mittlerweile fließend. Solange die entsprechenden Bands auf Metal-Festivals spielen, triffst du auch das angesprochene Publikum. Man gucke sich nur mal an, dass mittlerweile Bands wie Callejon auf dem Wacken spielen. Da braucht man sich dann auch nicht wundern, wenn spätpubertäre Vollidioten im Terror-Shirt vor der Bühne ihre Windmühlen aufführen.



Es gibt immer mehr Metalcore und Deathcore..aber man wird doch nicht gezwungen, zu deren Konzerten zu gehen? 
Und ja, auch Wacken wird immer ekliger, weswegen ich meine Karte verkauft hab


----------



## seanbuddha (15. Juli 2013)

Konov schrieb:


> Naja du kannst nicht erwarten dass du sofort in Tränen ausbrichst.
> Manche Leute sind da anders vom verarbeiten her.
> 
> Während des Zivildienstes ist mir ein Patient sozusagen direkt vor der Tür verstorben und ich war auch erstaunlicherweise wenig betroffen in dem Moment.
> ...



Ne, ich kenn mich eigentlich anders. Iwas an Reaktion kommt immer, ich meinte auch nicht Weinen oder sonst was. Sondern bei mir war einfach...garnichts. So wie als wenn jemand übers Wetter geredet hätte. Das kenn ich eigentlich nicht von mir aber.... keine ahnung. Sowieso alles komisch derzeit.


----------



## Aun (15. Juli 2013)

packt ihr schon 
als mein opa vor meinem bday gestorben ist saß ich auch nur so da: " ehm joar" ohne emotionen noch sonst was. wo mein kater vor ein paar jahren, mit 17, gestorben ist hab ich geflennt wie ein schlosshund. jeder reagiert, auf unterschiedliche schicksalsschläge, anders.

trotzdem viel glück. ich drück die daumen. (auch wenn wir nicht immer die besten kumpels sind, aber sowas sollte man bei sowas nicht mit reinzählen)


atm regen mich mücken auf..... wo kommt das pack auf einmal her.....


----------



## Wynn (15. Juli 2013)

ich wünsch dir sean das alles gut verläuft bei der op von deiner mutter


----------



## Sh1k4ri (17. Juli 2013)

wieder solo sein -.-* -/-


----------



## Deanne (17. Juli 2013)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> wieder solo sein -.-* -/-



Mein Beileid. Wobei ich finde, dass man sich über sowas nicht aufregt, sondern eher trauert.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (17. Juli 2013)

Wenn man bedenkt wie es zustande kam und die 1 1/2 Jahre, die quasi umsonst waren... kann ich mich grad nur aufregen. 

Trotzdem danke.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (17. Juli 2013)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Wenn man bedenkt wie es zustande kam und die 1 1/2 Jahre, die quasi umsonst waren... kann ich mich grad nur aufregen.
> 
> Trotzdem danke.



Umsonst war es nicht, die guten Erinnerungen kann dir niemand nehmen. 


Das ich nicht weiß ob ich mir Torchlight 2 kaufen soll ._______.

UND PERMANENT 30 FUCKING GRAD 5/5


----------



## Schrottinator (17. Juli 2013)

Sozialinkompatibel schrieb:


> Das ich nicht weiß ob ich mir Torchlight 2 kaufen soll ._______.



Tu es! Gern geschehen.

Mein Bruder, das S*ckgesicht, hat mir das Auto gezockt -.-


----------



## Aun (17. Juli 2013)

Schrottinator schrieb:


> Tu es! Gern geschehen.
> 
> Mein Bruder, das S*ckgesicht, hat mir das Auto gezockt -.-






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Combust90 (18. Juli 2013)

Dark Souls auf Steam gekauft...stürzt beim starten ab. Na super. 

Hab zwar kurz geschaut ob ich im Internet ne Lösung finde, aber keine hat funktioniert. Ich sehe es ehrlich gesagt langsam auch nicht mehr ein, mich ständig stundenlang darum zu kümmern, dass irgendwelche Spiele auf dem PC funktionieren. Dafür ist mir meine Zeit zu schade.


----------



## Aun (18. Juli 2013)

*WARNUNG, nichts für zarte Gemüter: *

http://www.tierheim-...r-hinweise-aus/

sowas regt mich auf. welches hirnamputierte wesen tut sowas....... da möcht ich am liebsten jemanden gleich lynchen unendlich/5


----------



## zoizz (18. Juli 2013)

Aun schrieb:


> *WARNUNG, nichts für zarte Gemüter: *
> http://www.tierheim-...r-hinweise-aus/
> 
> sowas regt mich auf. welches hirnamputierte wesen tut sowas....... da möcht ich am liebsten jemanden gleich lynchen unendlich/5



Ich bin selten deiner Meinung, aber bei sowas .... hol mich ab.


----------



## Manowar (18. Juli 2013)

Bitte warnt doch vor solchen Bildern..<div>Ich kann mir sowas nicht anschauen.</div>


----------



## EspCap (18. Juli 2013)

Deanne schrieb:


> Mein Beileid. Wobei ich finde, dass man sich über sowas nicht aufregt, sondern eher trauert.



Naja. Wenn wegen vollkommen trivialen Gründen Schluss gemacht wird, die auch noch von ihr verursacht wurden, regt man sich schon ein wenig auf.
Spreche aus Erfahrung, leider


----------



## Thoor (18. Juli 2013)

Aun schrieb:


> *WARNUNG, nichts für zarte Gemüter: *
> http://www.tierheim-...r-hinweise-aus/
> 
> sowas regt mich auf. welches hirnamputierte wesen tut sowas....... da möcht ich am liebsten jemanden gleich lynchen unendlich/5



Einsperren und den Schlüssel wegwerfen... Bei sowas fehlen mir einfach die Worte...


----------



## Thoor (18. Juli 2013)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Wenn man bedenkt wie es zustande kam und die 1 1/2 Jahre, die quasi umsonst waren... kann ich mich grad nur aufregen.
> 
> Trotzdem danke.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ging mir lange Zeit genau gleich... aber was solls, ändert ja doch nichts daran... kopf hoch und weitermachen =)


----------



## tonygt (19. Juli 2013)

Dicke Delle im Hinterrad nach einer Woche und lässt sich net rauszentrieren 5/5
Freundin für 4 Wochen in Amerika  10/5


----------



## Sh1k4ri (19. Juli 2013)

Thoor schrieb:


> Ging mir lange Zeit genau gleich... aber was solls, ändert ja doch nichts daran... kopf hoch und weitermachen =)



Danke  Passt schon, das Single Leben ist nur ungewohnt.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (19. Juli 2013)

Aun schrieb:


> *WARNUNG, nichts für zarte Gemüter: *
> 
> http://www.tierheim-...r-hinweise-aus/
> 
> sowas regt mich auf. welches hirnamputierte wesen tut sowas....... da möcht ich am liebsten jemanden gleich lynchen unendlich/5



Schon vor Tagen auf FB gesehen, aber darüber das zB in China Waschbären bei lebendigen Leibe gehäutet und zerteilt werden, interessiert keinen.
Mir tuts Leid um die Katze.


----------



## Aun (19. Juli 2013)

http://www.spiegel.de/panorama/dubai-norwegerin-nach-vergewaltigung-im-gefaengnis-a-912073.html


keine katzen und toten..... aber diese welt regt mich mittlerweile sowas von auf......


----------



## Konov (19. Juli 2013)

Aun schrieb:


> http://www.spiegel.d...s-a-912073.html
> 
> 
> keine katzen und toten..... aber diese welt regt mich mittlerweile sowas von auf......



Wenns danach ginge könnt man sich jeden tag aufregen.... solche Meldungen kommen leider fast täglich!


----------



## Deanne (20. Juli 2013)

Wo wir gerade dabei sind:

http://www.animal-pi.de/niedermohr.html

Sowas macht mich richtig wütend. Toleranz hin oder her, aber wie kann man auf so eine kranke Idee kommen?


----------



## Alux (20. Juli 2013)

Deanne schrieb:


> Wo wir gerade dabei sind:
> 
> http://www.animal-pi...niedermohr.html
> 
> Sowas macht mich richtig wütend. Toleranz hin oder her, aber wie kann man auf so eine kranke Idee kommen?



WTF!?! Solche Menschen gehören einfach erschossen.


----------



## Konov (20. Juli 2013)

Deanne schrieb:


> Wo wir gerade dabei sind:
> 
> http://www.animal-pi...niedermohr.html
> 
> Sowas macht mich richtig wütend. Toleranz hin oder her, aber wie kann man auf so eine kranke Idee kommen?




Mehr als WTF fällt mir dazu nicht ein....

es gibt echt leute die sowas machen??
Man wird doch immer wieder von der allgemeinen perversion überrascht.


----------



## Ol@f (20. Juli 2013)

Gerade komplexe Analysis Klausur. 4/5

WTF war die schwer. Ich hatte angenommen, dass gerade die letzten Themen nicht so wirklich Klausurrelevant sind, weil die Themen ansich sehr kompliziert sind. Dann kommen natürlich 3 Aufgaben zu Weierstraßscher- und Hadamardsche Produktsatz, meromorphe Fortsetzung der Zeta Funktion beweisen und natürlich noch ne Aufgabe zum Primzahlsatz 

Ich hab mir die Klausuren der letzten 5-10 Jahren angeschaut und da kam das kein einizges Mal dran. Größtenteils eher "kompliziertere" Rechenaufgaben und dann noch 2,3 nette Beweisaufgaben. Habe ich wohl richtig schön falsch auf Lücke gelernt. 

Interessanterweise war ich mir vorher sicher, dass da was in Richtung 1,x rauskommt. Naja, und jetzt... abwarten. Montag dürfte ich wohl das Ergebnis haben. Es gibt immerhin die Regel, dass 3 beliebige Aufgaben als Bonusaufgaben gesehen werden können.


----------



## zoizz (21. Juli 2013)

Nächster Facebook-Acc für Spotify abgelaufen. 4/5


----------



## seanbuddha (21. Juli 2013)

Ich finde es amüsant das euch diese ganzen Sachen so schockieren. Ich habe schon jeglichen vernünftigen Glauben an die Menschheit verloren und soviel gesehen, da schockt mich sowas auch nicht mehr. (Das heisst aber nicht das ich sowas tolereiere, um Gottes Willen O_O)


----------



## zoizz (21. Juli 2013)

mist, falscher thread. ich glaube, das letzte bier war schlecht. aufregen ..... mh ... warm ... geht.
hmpf... chips leer 1/5


----------



## Deanne (22. Juli 2013)

5/5: Probleme bei der Wohnungssuche

Ich suche momentan nach einer neuen Wohnung, weil sich meine Wohngegend in den vergangenen 2 Jahren drastisch verschlechtert hat. 

Nun habe ich eine Wohnung in einer schönen Gegend gefunden, durchaus bezahlbar und mit gutem Verkehrsanschluss. Leider will der aktuelle Mieter mich nicht in die Wohnung lassen und ich weiß nicht, wie sie von innen aussieht. Ruft die Wohnungsgesellschaft ihn an, drückt er sie weg, schicken sie Briefe, antwortet er nicht. Nachbarn berichten, dass sich der Müll vor der Wohnung stapelt, insofern möchte ich gar nicht wissen, wie es in der Wohnung aussieht...


----------



## Keashaa (22. Juli 2013)

http://www.mietrecht-hilfe.de/ratgeber/mietvertrag/das-recht-des-vermieters-zur-besichtigung-der-wohnung-bei-weitervermietung.html

Aber generell ist es Aufgabe des Vermieters, sich mit dem aktuellen Mieter zu einigen. Wenn es Stress gibt, müssen sich die beiden einigen. Du hast da leider kaum Chancen, etwas zu erzwingen...

Ansonsten: 3/5 zu warm


----------



## Deanne (22. Juli 2013)

Keashaa schrieb:


> Aber generell ist es Aufgabe des Vermieters, sich mit dem aktuellen Mieter zu einigen. Wenn es Stress gibt, müssen sich die beiden einigen. Du hast da leider kaum Chancen, etwas zu erzwingen...



Ich will auch nichts erzwingen, aber der aktuelle Mieter hätte zum 1. Juli raus sein müssen und zahlt daher auch keine Miete mehr. Insofern erwarte ich, dass die WoGe Einsatz zeigt, zudem mir die Wohnung bereits zugesagt wurde. Es kann doch nicht sein, dass jemand einfach nicht auszieht und niemand etwas unternehmen kann.


----------



## win3ermute (22. Juli 2013)

Ich denke, Du hast da schlechte Karten mit der Wohnung. Es ist in Deutschland nicht so einfach, einen nichtzahlenden Mieter auf die Straße zu setzen - das geht nur mit Gerichtsbeschluß; dann muß der Vermieter auch noch die Wohnung räumen lassen. Das dauert u. U. Monate...


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (22. Juli 2013)

Ein Fall für den Trödeltrupp..

Wohnungssuche ist wirklich ätzend, ich hatte echt Glück.
Vorallem der Satz "Sorry, aber wir nehmen keine JUNGEN MIETER mehr"
Was hat die Generation vor mir bitte verbockt?x.x

2 Stunden beim Arzt warten 0,5/5 weil es mir klar war.

Oh und die Entscheidung ob ich mir noch Ac 1-2 inkl BH/Revel. für 12. Euro beim SSS hole.
Wills ja aber eig für Konsole x.x


----------



## Keashaa (22. Juli 2013)

win3ermute schrieb:


> Ich denke, Du hast da schlechte Karten mit der Wohnung. Es ist in Deutschland nicht so einfach, einen nichtzahlenden Mieter auf die Straße zu setzen - das geht nur mit Gerichtsbeschluß; dann muß der Vermieter auch noch die Wohnung räumen lassen. Das dauert u. U. Monate...



Ich weiß schon, warum ich in Deutschland niemals eine Wohnung vermieten würde, selbst wenn ich mal in die Situation kommen würde, soviel Geld zu haben 
Andererseits ist die Situation, Mieter zu sein, auch nicht die Tollste. Deshalb kann ich nur jedem raten, für den die Option umsetzbar ist: selber kaufen / bauen!


----------



## tonygt (22. Juli 2013)

Freund sitzt grad im Flugzeug nach Amerika und kommt erst in 4 Wochen wieder 5/5
 Schon wieder so warm das man Tagsüber keinen Sport machen kann 5/5


----------



## Konov (22. Juli 2013)

tonygt schrieb:


> Schon wieder so warm das man Tagsüber keinen Sport machen kann 5/5



 da schließe ich mich mal an... 2/5


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (22. Juli 2013)

Die Bank hatte meine Karte nicht..
Naja ist jetzt gesperrt, mal abwarten, ob sie wer abgibt, wenn nich gibts ja ne Neue.


----------



## Deanne (22. Juli 2013)

tonygt schrieb:


> Schon wieder so warm das man Tagsüber keinen Sport machen kann 5/5



Ich will seit einer Woche zum Sport, aber bei der Hitze erträgt man das einfach nicht. :-(


----------



## Wynn (22. Juli 2013)

warm 5/5


----------



## Keashaa (22. Juli 2013)

Deanne schrieb:


> Ich will seit einer Woche zum Sport, aber bei der Hitze erträgt man das einfach nicht. :-(



Einfach die Zähne zusammenbeißen und genug zum Trinken mitnehmen (sowie Kräcker mit Salz drauf!). Ich bin vor etwas mehr als einer Woche auch zur heißesten Tageszeit nen Marathon gelaufen


----------



## Deanne (22. Juli 2013)

Keashaa schrieb:


> Einfach die Zähne zusammenbeißen und genug zum Trinken mitnehmen (sowie Kräcker mit Salz drauf!). Ich bin vor etwas mehr als einer Woche auch zur heißesten Tageszeit nen Marathon gelaufen



An der frischen Luft wäre es auch kein Problem. Aber wir trainieren in einer Halle und die Sonne knallt direkt drauf. Dazu kommt die Schutzausrüstung, in der man zusätzlich schwitzt. Und glaub mir, in voller Montur (Handschuhe, Schienbeinschoner, Brustschutz und eventuell Kopfschutz) erträgt man es bei der Hitze nicht. Zudem gilt bei uns im Gym die Regelung, dass direkt vor und während des Trainings nicht gegessen werden soll, das schlägt schnell auf den Magen.


----------



## ZAM (22. Juli 2013)

Übers Wetter motzen 3/5


----------



## Konov (22. Juli 2013)

Deanne schrieb:


> An der frischen Luft wäre es auch kein Problem. Aber wir trainieren in einer Halle und die Sonne knallt direkt drauf. Dazu kommt die Schutzausrüstung, in der man zusätzlich schwitzt. Und glaub mir, in voller Montur (Handschuhe, Schienbeinschoner, Brustschutz und eventuell Kopfschutz) erträgt man es bei der Hitze nicht. Zudem gilt bei uns im Gym die Regelung, dass direkt vor und während des Trainings nicht gegessen werden soll, das schlägt schnell auf den Magen.



Kann ich gut nach empfinden... die Biker bedanken sich bei 32 Grad in der prallen Sonne mit Knie und Ellbogenprotektoren und Fullface Helm. 
Am besten noch in schwarz, dann herrschen 40 Grad in der Rübe.


----------



## M1ghtymage (22. Juli 2013)

Erste Klausur in den Sand gesetzt


----------



## Wynn (22. Juli 2013)

ZAM schrieb:


> Übers Wetter motzen 3/5






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Saji (23. Juli 2013)

Da rumpelt und klirrt es auf dem Hausflur, ich schau nach ob da vielleicht jemand gestürzt ist und kriege vom Nachbarn der gerade seine leeren Bierflaschen auf dem Absatz verteilt hat ein angepisstes "Muss man ja nicht gleich rausschauen" an den Kopf geworfen. What the... ? Soll er das nächste Mal halt wirklich den Boden knutschen, mich juckt's nun nicht mehr. 4/5


----------



## Aun (23. Juli 2013)

saji das würd ich trotzdem immer machen. ein guter bekannter und auch mein vater sind mal die treppe runter gefallen....... bekannter ist tot. mein vater hat sich dabei die komplette gesichtsskelletur zertrümmert...


----------



## Deanne (23. Juli 2013)

Saji schrieb:


> Da rumpelt und klirrt es auf dem Hausflur, ich schau nach ob da vielleicht jemand gestürzt ist und kriege vom Nachbarn der gerade seine leeren Bierflaschen auf dem Absatz verteilt hat ein angepisstes "Muss man ja nicht gleich rausschauen" an den Kopf geworfen. What the... ? Soll er das nächste Mal halt wirklich den Boden knutschen, mich juckt's nun nicht mehr. 4/5



Ich bin neulich mal mit meinen Einkäufen die Treppe hochgefallen und es hat ordentlich gescheppert. Und sofort öffnet sich eine Haustür, die motzige Oma über mir steckt den Kopf raus und beschwert sich über den Lärm während der Mittagsruhe. -___-


----------



## Caps-lock (24. Juli 2013)

es ist jetzt Mitternacht und gefühlte 30 Grad... (5/5)


----------



## Aun (24. Juli 2013)

Caps-lock schrieb:


> es ist jetzt Mitternacht und gefühlte 30 Grad... (5/5)



ruhe hier. es sind 22° celcius...... also klappe


----------



## Saji (24. Juli 2013)

Aun schrieb:


> saji das würd ich trotzdem immer machen. ein guter bekannter und auch mein vater sind mal die treppe runter gefallen....... bekannter ist tot. mein vater hat sich dabei die komplette gesichtsskelletur zertrümmert...



Schon, ja. Haben oben im Haus 'ne ältere Dame die nicht mehr so ganz so sicher auf den Beinen ist... bin halt trotzdem gefrustet das man gleich so rummeckern muss weil man behilflich sein wollte. ._.

BTT: Waaaarm... 2/5


----------



## Konov (24. Juli 2013)

heute solls tagsüber gewitter geben statt wie angenommen erst nachts  2/5

keine ahnung wann es runter kommt und wie ich mich kenne, lande ich wieder pitschnass mitten drin


----------



## Sh1k4ri (24. Juli 2013)

Morgen ab 11 Uhr für 24 Stunden nen Langzeitblutdruckmessgerätendingens um den Arm haben, welches alle 15 Minuten misst... 1000000000000/5. Schlaf ich halt net.


----------



## Aun (24. Juli 2013)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Morgen ab 11 Uhr für 24 Stunden nen Langzeitblutdruckmessgerätendingens um den Arm haben, welches alle 15 Minuten misst... 1000000000000/5. Schlaf ich halt net.



langzeit ekg gehen dir nur tagsüber auf den wecker. ab 22 uhr messen die in längeren abschnitten. glaube alle halbe stunde. dürfte wohl zum einschlafen reichen. 

btw du bist voll die PUSSY!


----------



## Ogil (24. Juli 2013)

Viel nerviger ist Langzeit-Schlafentzug-EEG - vor allem wenn man das in einem Krankenhaus ueber sich ergehen lassen muss wo nach 22h absolut nix mehr passiert...


----------



## Sh1k4ri (24. Juli 2013)

Ich hatte so ein Teil vor 3 Jahren schonmal, da habe ich auch nicht geschlafen. Und wofür war es ? Umsonst. Gerät war kaputt, hatte nix aufgezeichnet. Die wollten mir es dann nochmal andrehen, habe es abgelehnt.

Entschuldige also meine Skepsis...


----------



## Alux (24. Juli 2013)

Deanne schrieb:


> Ich bin neulich mal mit meinen Einkäufen die Treppe hochgefallen und es hat ordentlich gescheppert. Und sofort öffnet sich eine Haustür, die motzige Oma über mir steckt den Kopf raus und beschwert sich über den Lärm während der Mittagsruhe. -___-



Da weis ich wieder warum so ein haus seine Vorzüge. Würde mir das passieren würd ich die Mittagsruhe erstmal weiter stören und die Oma zusammenschreien.


----------



## tonygt (24. Juli 2013)

Vorhin im Cafe Pilze gegessen als ich dann daheim ankam war mir etwas schwumrig und schlecht. Ich natürlich erst mal voll Panik geschoben aber nachdem ich mich dann hingelegt habe und noch bissel was gegessen habe gehts wieder einigermaßen.
War kurz davor den Krankenwagen zu rufen  5/5


----------



## Saji (24. Juli 2013)

tonygt schrieb:


> Vorhin im Cafe Pilze gegessen als ich dann daheim ankam war mir etwas schwumrig und schlecht. Ich natürlich erst mal voll Panik geschoben aber nachdem ich mich dann hingelegt habe und noch bissel was gegessen habe gehts wieder einigermaßen.
> War kurz davor den Krankenwagen zu rufen  5/5



Du weißt warum man Pilzgerichte eigentlich im Voraus bezahlt, ja?


----------



## Konov (24. Juli 2013)

tonygt schrieb:


> Vorhin im Cafe Pilze gegessen als ich dann daheim ankam war mir etwas schwumrig und schlecht. Ich natürlich erst mal voll Panik geschoben aber nachdem ich mich dann hingelegt habe und noch bissel was gegessen habe gehts wieder einigermaßen.
> War kurz davor den Krankenwagen zu rufen  5/5



Den Leuten vom Cafe würde ich demnächst mal was erzählen...


----------



## tonygt (24. Juli 2013)

Weiß net so sicher obs am essen lag kann auch die Schwüle gewesen sein, zu wenig getrunken und mitm Fahrrad relativ Flott nach Hause gefahren. War natürlich bzw. ist natürlich doppelt beschissen da ich grad allein daheim bin Mitbewohner macht sein Praktikum für nen halbes Jahr und Freundin ist seit Freitag für 4 Wochen weg.


----------



## Aun (24. Juli 2013)

pilzgerichte würde ich bei dem weter eh nie anfassen.....


----------



## Konov (24. Juli 2013)

Schwummrig spräche für überanstrengt

Schlecht spricht für die Pilze
Siehe Aun:
Glaube bei der Hitze spricht mehr für die Pilze, zumal du ja jetzt aufm Fahrrad auch nicht die schlechteste Kondition haben dürftest 

selbst bei 32 Grad ^^


----------



## Aun (24. Juli 2013)

bei dem wetter komm ich eh ins straucheln, aber pilze dazu...... boar geht garnet. da kotzte ich "blut und galle" (im übertragenem sinn) also pilze kan ich bei solchem wetter garnet. die liegen wie ziegel im magen und darm


----------



## Deanne (25. Juli 2013)

Oh man, wie ich in den falschen Thread gepostet habe...

Egal! Ich wurde gerade bei einer Wohnungsbesichtigung unter anderem gefragt, ob ich häufiger Besuch empfange. Und dann wurde angemerkt, dass man bei jungen Studentinnen ja nie weiß, ob sie die Wohnung nicht für einen pikanten Nebenverdienst nutzen... oO


----------



## Deanne (25. Juli 2013)

5/5: Blöde, völlig unwichtige Fragen von potentiellen Vermietern:

"Haben sie Kinderwunsch?"
"Kochen sie täglich?"
"Duschen oder baden sie lieber?"
"Haben sie psychische Probleme?"
"Empfangen sie oft Besuch?"


----------



## Wynn (25. Juli 2013)

wtf ?

soll den doch egal sein ob du lieber duschen oder baden tuest und wie du dein essen machst usw


----------



## ZAM (25. Juli 2013)

Deanne schrieb:


> 5/5: Blöde, völlig unwichtige Fragen von potentiellen Vermietern:
> 
> "Haben sie Kinderwunsch?"
> "Kochen sie täglich?"
> ...



Alles Fragen die du nicht wahrheitsgemäß beantworten musst.
Btw. ich habe deinen anderen Beitrag hier rein geschoben.


----------



## Keashaa (25. Juli 2013)

Deanne schrieb:


> 5/5: Blöde, völlig unwichtige Fragen von potentiellen Vermietern:
> 
> "Haben sie Kinderwunsch?"
> "Kochen sie täglich?"
> ...



Die Frage hinsichtlich Kinderwunsch kann ich potenziell ja noch verstehen (wobei die rechtlich schon grenzwertig ist), aber der Rest geht mal gar nicht. Da könnte die Wohnung noch so schön sein, da würde ich lieber dankend ablehnen. Wobei, dank der aktuellen Situation können sich die Vermieter fast alles rausnehmen...


----------



## Deanne (25. Juli 2013)

Keashaa schrieb:


> Die Frage hinsichtlich Kinderwunsch kann ich potenziell ja noch verstehen (wobei die rechtlich schon grenzwertig ist), aber der Rest geht mal gar nicht. Da könnte die Wohnung noch so schön sein, da würde ich lieber dankend ablehnen. Wobei, dank der aktuellen Situation können sich die Vermieter fast alles rausnehmen...



Ich habe alles ehrlich beantwortet, allerdings relativ neutral und ohne Details preiszugeben. Für mich war die Wohnung eh uninteressant, als er mich fragte, ob ich die Wohnung nutzen möchte, um erotische Dienste anzubieten (er hat angeblich schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht). Ich werde nun vermutlich einen Makler beauftragen, das Geld ist es mir wert.


----------



## ZAM (25. Juli 2013)

Deanne schrieb:


> Ich werde nun vermutlich einen Makler beauftragen, das Geld ist es mir wert.



Habe ich auch versucht, aber da hieß es die arbeiten fast nur noch Objektorientiert, d.h. bieten nur die Sachen an, die sie schon haben weil Suchen zu aufwändig ist. Das ist aber wohl Stadtabhängig. Und weil du mich da grad erinnerst: 5/5 *g*


----------



## Keashaa (25. Juli 2013)

ZAM schrieb:


> Habe ich auch versucht, aber da hieß es die arbeiten fast nur noch Objektorientiert, d.h. bieten nur die Sachen an, die sie schon haben weil Suchen zu aufwändig ist. Das ist aber wohl Stadtabhängig. Und weil du mich da grad erinnerst: 5/5 *g*



Ach ZAM, zieh doch nach Nürnberg rüber, hier gibts ein paar schöne Ecken, viel besser als Fürth oder Erlangen


----------



## ZAM (25. Juli 2013)

Keashaa schrieb:


> Ach ZAM, zieh doch nach Nürnberg rüber, hier gibts ein paar schöne Ecken, viel besser als Fürth oder Erlangen



Ich hab schon was


----------



## Deanne (25. Juli 2013)

ZAM schrieb:


> Habe ich auch versucht, aber da hieß es die arbeiten fast nur noch Objektorientiert, d.h. bieten nur die Sachen an, die sie schon haben weil Suchen zu aufwändig ist. Das ist aber wohl Stadtabhängig.



In Düsseldorf und Umgebung ist es etwas anders. Hier wird es meist immer noch so gehalten, dass der Makler nach einem passenden Objekt sucht.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (25. Juli 2013)

Ich halte auch nichts von Maklern, die kassieren einen Haufen an Provision für's nichts tun.
Die simpelsten Fragen können sie meistens nicht beantworten und sie sind mir einfach unsympathisch.
Letztendlich kam ich über die Tante meiner Freundin an meine Wohnung und fuck yeah, die ist tausend mal besser und günstiger als das was mir der Makler gezeigt hat. :>


----------



## Deanne (25. Juli 2013)

Sozialinkompatibel schrieb:


> Ich halte auch nichts von Maklern, die kassieren einen Haufen an Provision für's nichts tun.
> Die simpelsten Fragen können sie meistens nicht beantworten und sie sind mir einfach unsympathisch.
> Letztendlich kam ich über die Tante meiner Freundin an meine Wohnung und fuck yeah, die ist tausend mal besser und günstiger als das was mir der Makler gezeigt hat. :>



Ich habe in meinem Freundeskreis einige Leute, die über Makler an ihre Wunschwohnung gekommen sind. Insofern möchte ich das ausprobieren, wenn auf normalem Wege keine Wohnung zu bekommen ist. Besser ich bezahle einen Makler, der nach einem passenden Objekt sucht, als mich weiterhin mit Eigentümern und ihren dummen Vorurteilen, was junge Menschen betrifft, herumzuschlagen. 

Wenn man bereits seit einem Jahr auf der Suche ist, verliert man irgendwann die Motivation. Viele Vermieter wollen keine jungen Leute, weil sie schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht haben. Die drücken einen am Telefon dann direkt weg. Und Anzeigen in den Zeitungen sind meist auch nicht das, was sie zu sein scheinen. Schnell wird aus der "interessanten, gemütlichen Altbauwohnung in zentraler Lage" eine winzige Bruchbude mit Verkehrslärm, die seit 50 Jahren nicht mehr renoviert wurde.

Und nicht jeder hat Leute mit Eigentum im Bekanntenkreis und kommt durch Vitamin B an eine Wohnung.


----------



## bkeleanor (25. Juli 2013)

Deanne schrieb:


> "Haben sie Kinderwunsch?"
> "Kochen sie täglich?"
> "Duschen oder baden sie lieber?"
> "Haben sie psychische Probleme?"
> "Empfangen sie oft Besuch?"



An manchen tagen.
nein manchmal grille ich auch.
ich dusche lieber in der badewanne.
mein anderes ich nicht.
ja ausser zeugen jehovas


----------



## Reflox (25. Juli 2013)

Meine Freundin Unendlich/10



> btw. mich hat so ein Franzose gefragt, ob ich seine Freundin sein will. Er ist wirklich sehr hübsch und totaaaaal nett, darum habe ich ihn skype geaddet



ya vielen dank. Soll ich jetzt in nem Dauerndenkonkurrenzkampf leben? Angst darum haben, dass mir son dahergelaufener Schneckenfresser meine Freundin klaut oder was?


----------



## Sh1k4ri (25. Juli 2013)

Oh Gott Franzosen...

Am Besten sag ihr was du denkst. Oder du nimmst ihn dir zur Brust. Viel mehr als mit der Flagge wehen kann er ja net. *hust*


----------



## Ogil (25. Juli 2013)

Ernsthaft? Bist Du Dir so unsicher, dass Du Dir da gleich Sorgen machst? Deine Freundin hat doch offensichtlich kein Interesse an ihm (ausser dass sie ihn vllt. putzig findet) sonst haette sie Dir das nicht so direkt erzaehlt...


----------



## Reflox (25. Juli 2013)

Ogil schrieb:


> Ernsthaft? Bist Du Dir so unsicher, dass Du Dir da gleich Sorgen machst? Deine Freundin hat doch offensichtlich kein Interesse an ihm (ausser dass sie ihn vllt. putzig findet) sonst haette sie Dir das nicht so direkt erzaehlt...



hohoho ihr Verhalten sagt mehr genug.
Sie ist recht abweisend zu mir und ist immer anderweitig beschäftigt.
Ich hab seit 2 Tagen kein ich liebe dich, oder zu mindest n "Ich hab dich lieb" gehört. 
Auch hat sie es nicht so gesagt, ich musste es von Schweizerdeutsch her übersetzten. Und wir haben im Dialekt halt Wörter, für die es nunmal keine richtige Übersetzung gibt.

Besser übersetzt würde es wohl lauten 





> btw. Ich habe einen Franzosen kennengelernt. Und er will mich als seine Freundin haben. Ich muss zugeben...er ist schon wirklich hübsch und totaaaal nett und ich habe ihn in Skype geaddet...



Ich finds einfach ein bisschen zweiseitig von einer Frau, die am liebsten jede nähere Freundin massakrieren würde.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (25. Juli 2013)

Dann beende es. Oder frag sie wat jetzt abgeht.


----------



## Reflox (25. Juli 2013)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Dann beende es. Oder frag sie wat jetzt abgeht.



Yo hab ich jewarte auf ne Antwort.


----------



## Deanne (25. Juli 2013)

Reflox schrieb:


> Sie ist recht abweisend zu mir und ist immer anderweitig beschäftigt.
> Ich hab seit 2 Tagen kein ich liebe dich, oder zu mindest n "Ich hab dich lieb" gehört.



War sie schon immer so? Es gibt halt Menschen, die nicht viel Nähe zulassen und ihre Gefühle nicht gerne an die große Glocke hängen. Ich persönlich finde es schlimm, wenn man dauernd Ich liebe dich" sagt, irgendwann sind diese schönen Worte nur noch eine Floskel.


----------



## Reflox (25. Juli 2013)

Deanne schrieb:


> War sie schon immer so? Es gibt halt Menschen, die nicht viel Nähe zulassen und ihre Gefühle nicht gerne an die große Glocke hängen. Ich persönlich finde es schlimm, wenn man dauernd Ich liebe dich" sagt, irgendwann sind diese schönen Worte nur noch eine Floskel.



Ne, sie waren eben das Gegenteil l:

Wenns schon immer so gewesen wäre, wäre es ya oke für mich. Aber es hat halt so abrupt aufgehört.


----------



## Konov (25. Juli 2013)

Deanne schrieb:


> Ich persönlich finde es schlimm, wenn man dauernd Ich liebe dich" sagt, irgendwann sind diese schönen Worte nur noch eine Floskel.



Man muss es ja nicht dazu kommen lassen


----------



## Sh1k4ri (25. Juli 2013)

Aus meiner Erfahrung kann ich sagen, dass das leider nie ein gutes Zeichen ist. Hatte mir damals leider zu lange noch Hoffnung gemacht, vollkommene Zeitverschwendung. 

Wie gesagt meine Erfahrung, jeder Mensch ist anders.


----------



## Aun (25. Juli 2013)

diese rumturtelnden , sich gegenseitig absabbernden pärchen an den haltestellen 5/5. mein gott nehmt euch ein zimmer........
sowas kann ich auf den tot nicht aus


----------



## Deanne (25. Juli 2013)

Aun schrieb:


> diese rumturtelnden , sich gegenseitig absabbernden pärchen an den haltestellen 5/5. mein gott nehmt euch ein zimmer........
> sowas kann ich auf den tot nicht aus



Schön finde ich auch, wenn man sich an der Supermarktkasse halb auffrisst und sich gegenseitig in die Hose bzw. unters Shirt geht. Omnomnom.

@Topic:

Ich habe mir zum Abendessen teure Oliven gekauft. Schmecken total versalzen und ich bin nun sauer UND hungrig. :-(


----------



## ZAM (25. Juli 2013)

Aun schrieb:


> diese rumturtelnden , sich gegenseitig absabbernden pärchen an den haltestellen 5/5. mein gott nehmt euch ein zimmer........
> sowas kann ich auf den tot nicht aus



/sign


----------



## Saji (25. Juli 2013)

Aun schrieb:


> diese rumturtelnden , sich gegenseitig absabbernden pärchen an den haltestellen 5/5. mein gott nehmt euch ein zimmer........
> sowas kann ich auf den tot nicht aus



Einfach hingehen und fragen ob man mitmachen darf. Du glaubst gar nicht wie schnell die dann damit aufhören.


----------



## Deanne (25. Juli 2013)

Saji schrieb:


> Einfach hingehen und fragen ob man mitmachen darf. Du glaubst gar nicht wie schnell die dann damit aufhören.



Und im schlimmsten Fall wollen die dich dann mitnehmen. Ne, ne, besser nicht.


----------



## Saji (25. Juli 2013)

Deanne schrieb:


> Und im schlimmsten Fall wollen die dich dann mitnehmen. Ne, ne, besser nicht.



Für mich wär's 'ne Win-Win-Situation.


----------



## Deanne (25. Juli 2013)

Saji schrieb:


> Für mich wär's 'ne Win-Win-Situation.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und du dazwischen. Hmmmm, yummie. Aber genug davon, ich komme vom Thema ab.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (25. Juli 2013)

Danke Deanne... hatte eh nicht vor zu schlafen 

B2T: Blödes Blutdruckmessgerät brummt schon die ganze Zeit... kann ja was werden. 5/5


----------



## Aun (25. Juli 2013)

Deanne schrieb:


> Und du dazwischen. Hmmmm, yummie. Aber genug davon, ich komme vom Thema ab.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Danke Deanne... hatte eh nicht vor zu schlafen
> 
> B2T: Blödes Blutdruckmessgerät brummt schon die ganze Zeit... kann ja was werden. 5/5



nimm die flosse aus der hose.... sonst kann das ding net messen....


manmanman manche leute können einen vllt aufregen 5/5


----------



## Alux (25. Juli 2013)

Ihr macht mich Angst


----------



## Sh1k4ri (25. Juli 2013)

Ich geb nen fuck darauf ob das Ding messen kann oder nicht, und du musst dich garnicht aufregen, das tue ich schon.


----------



## seanbuddha (26. Juli 2013)

Meine fresse ne, da will man das Geld was man Paypal schuldet zahlen, tut es auch wie vereinbart mit einer Kundenbetreuerin von Paypal vereinabrt und die buchen trotzdem nochmal den GLEICHEN Betrag ab! Im Endeffekt habe ich jetzt mein konto nicht auf schönen +50 euro sondern auf - 27 Euro, weil diese beknackte *piep* das anscheinend nicht weitergeleitet hat oder sonst etwas. Ich stehe jetzt ohne Geld da (Nichtmal Paypal Guthaben ist da) dabei wollte ich mir schln einen Ventilator kaufen. ja danke Paypal, wirklich vielen dank auch. Zudem wollte ich dann nochmal bei der Kundenhotline anrufen (Bin letztes mal angerufen worden) und habe dieselbe Nummer verwendet. Das +353 dann für Irland steht habe ich dann herausgefunden als ich kein Handyguthaben mehr hatte und ich nen Briten am Telefon hatte. Ich bin echt ein Idiot -_- 77,20 Euro/5


----------



## tonygt (27. Juli 2013)

Grooveshark unlocker geht nicht mehr Porjekt eingestellt 5/5


----------



## win3ermute (27. Juli 2013)

Von wegen "LAUT".... da geht noch ein ganz klein bisserl was, aber Nachbarn beschweren sich trotzdem...:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ZombieCat (27. Juli 2013)

Hm was regt mich denn momentan so auf:
-Hitze! Wir haben eine Wohnung über zwei Etagen bei der das Schlafzimmer quasi unterm Dach ist. Praktisch ist, ich kann mir vor dem zu Bett gehen, schnell noch nen Spiegelei auf der Kommode braten! Nomnom...
-Heute im real gewesen und wollte mir "DIE LIMO" von granini holen. Vor kurzem noch da im Angebot gewesen, weils kein Schwein kennt, jetzt werden die Regale leer gekauft. Nichts mehr da! Grrrr!
-Hab mir das falsche Handy gekauft. Hab das Xperia Z. Heute das Padfone 2 in der Hand gehabt. Geil. Ja scheiße...1 3/4 Jahr noch das Z abzahlen. Grrr...
-Keine Ahnung was ich zocken soll! WoW hab ich nen Monat bezahlt und wird schon wieder langweilig. TERA angefangen, macht irgendwie Spaß aber hm...Aion kommt auch bald der 4.0 Patch und Barde sieht ganz interessant aus. FF ARR Beta ist ja nun auch zu ende. Glaube aber nicht das ich mir das kaufen werd. GW2...hm...ne Überlegung wert, möchte aber irgendwie nen Barden spielen. Ich steh total auf so Klassen. Schade das es in WOW sowas nicht gibt.
-Mein Freund spielt neben mir CS:GO. Brüllt rum wie bescheuert. Und wenn ich mal was lauter lache oder mich aufrege beim Zocken, wird man gleich angemotzt das man doch nicht so rumbrüllen muss..... Ja ne is klar!


----------



## win3ermute (27. Juli 2013)

ZombieCat schrieb:


> Und wenn ich mal was lauter lache oder mich aufrege beim Zocken, wird man gleich angemotzt das man doch nicht so rumbrüllen muss..... Ja ne is klar!



"Kann die Alte nicht mal für fünf Minuten die Schnauze halten?!" (Machine Gun Joe Vertibo; "Death Race 2000")


----------



## Shmandric (27. Juli 2013)

Was mich gerade nervt/aufregt:

Ich werde dieses Jahr noch 30!!!!!!! das regt mich zwar auch auf, aber nicht akkut.
Besonders regt mich aber auf, dass ich mich beim zocken, daddeln, suchten... oder einfach nur "spielen" nicht mehr wohl fühle.
Ich habe lange WoW gespielt und hatte da echt mega viel Spaß, ich wollte keinen anderen Titel mehr spielen, habe ich auch nicht.
Irgendwann wurde mir WoW langweilig, da ich auch im Beruf viel zu tun habe und meine Familie an erster Stelle kommt, hatte ich hinzukommend wenig Zeit.

Also habe ich mich entschieden, kein MMORPG mehr zu spielen. Das ganze hielt zwei Wochen an und SWTOR war gekauft  
Hat mich ganze drei Wochen beschäftigt, aber nicht mitgerissen, ich kann nicht einmal genau sagen wieso, es hat mich einfach nicht "angemacht". 
Dann dachte ich mir, ich sollte vielleicht wieder Single-Player Titel spielen, also habe ich mir im Steam Sommersale Assasins Creed 1 + 2 gekauft.
Ich hatte da schon meinen Spaß drann, aber irgendwie kam ich mir dabei einsam vor... das ist schwer zu erklären, aber es kam mir total sinnlos vor 
alleine in einer digitalen Spielwelt "rum-zu-gurken" und dort Aufgaben zu erledigen. Ich dachte es liegt am Titel, also kam The Witcher dazu. 
Hat aber nix gebracht, fand ich genauso uninteressant. Ich dachte mir ständig "Mensch Alter, du zockst schon dein ganzes Leben irgendwas, kannste doch jetzt nicht mit aufhören" 
Also habe ich Dota2 mit Freunden gespielt, um den Multiplayer Aspekt wieder ins Spiel zu bringen. 
Hat mich auch fast 2 Monate gefesselt, aber dann: langweilig.
Das ganze jetzt mal komprimiert: Mich regt auf, dass WoW lange Zeit so geil für mich war, dass mir jetzt alles irgendwie kacke vorkommt. Selbst WoW... 
Muss ich zum Arzt? 

Wollt mich mal auskotzen, danke!


----------



## Deanne (27. Juli 2013)

Was mich aufregt?

Die Mutter meiner Patentochter (das Kind ist 1 Jahr alt) ist wieder schwanger. 22 Jahre alt, doof wie 2 Meter Lattenzaun, keine Ausbildung, abgebrochener Hauptschulabschluss. Hat keine Lust, arbeiten zu gehen, bleibt also lieber weiterhin hauptberuflich Mutter. Ihre Männer lernt sie bei Knuddels kennen, die Beziehungen halten meist ganze 2 Wochen. Trotzdem schafft sie es in der Zeit immer wieder, von einem anderen Kerl schwanger zu werden. 

Natürlich habe ich etwas kritisch reagiert, auch weil ich mir um mein Patenkind Sorgen mache. Ihre Reaktion: "Du bist ja nur neidisch!"


----------



## win3ermute (27. Juli 2013)

Wobei sich mir hier die Frage stellt, warum eine offensichtlich nicht ganz blöde Frau wie Du sich mit so einer Hohlfrucht überhaupt noch abgibt. Ich sehe mein Patenkind auch noch sehr oft, ohne mit der Mutter mehr als 5 Worte beim Treffen zu wechseln...


----------



## Deanne (27. Juli 2013)

win3ermute schrieb:


> Wobei sich mir hier die Frage stellt, warum eine offensichtlich nicht ganz blöde Frau wie Du sich mit so einer Hohlfrucht überhaupt noch abgibt. Ich sehe mein Patenkind auch noch sehr oft, ohne mit der Mutter mehr als 5 Worte beim Treffen zu wechseln...



Es handelt sich bei der Dame um meine Cousine, insofern komme ich nicht ganz darum herum.


----------



## Aun (27. Juli 2013)

oh so ne cousine hab ich auch..... zwar keine kinder. aber ein toast ist schlauer, als sie.....
hätte sie net nen reichen onkel in den usa, die wüsste nicht wo vorn und hinten ist -,-


----------



## win3ermute (27. Juli 2013)

Deanne schrieb:


> Es handelt sich bei der Dame um meine Cousine, insofern komme ich nicht ganz darum herum.



Ich bin näher verwandt. Angeblich. Es gäbe noch die Hoffnung, daß ich adoptiert bin...


----------



## Deanne (27. Juli 2013)

win3ermute schrieb:


> Ich bin näher verwandt. Angeblich. Es gäbe noch die Hoffnung, daß ich adoptiert bin...



Ich weiß auch nicht, wie wir miteinander verwandt sein sollen. Ich bin mit 27 noch nie ungewollt schwanger gewesen, habe Abitur, ein abgeschlossenes Studium, ein gutes Elternhaus und ein halbwegs umfangreiches Allgemeinwissen. Sie ist ungebildet, hat kein sonderlich soziales Wesen und datet mit Vorliebe Rechtsradikale oder Totalversager.


----------



## Alux (28. Juli 2013)

Wobei ja ein Abitur eigentlich kompletter Müll ist. Man zeigt damit nur das man 12 Jahre lang immer brav gelernt hat, ob man es dabei geschafft hat ein eigenständiges Arbeiten und logisches Denken zu entwickeln wird nicht gesagt.


----------



## Konov (28. Juli 2013)

Alux schrieb:


> Wobei ja ein Abitur eigentlich kompletter Müll ist. Man zeigt damit nur das man 12 Jahre lang immer brav gelernt hat, ob man es dabei geschafft hat ein eigenständiges Arbeiten und logisches Denken zu entwickeln wird nicht gesagt.



Sie hat nur Rollenklischees aufgezählt, ich nehme an das ist ihr bewusst

du hast recht


----------



## Alux (28. Juli 2013)

Konov schrieb:


> Sie hat nur Rollenklischees aufgezählt, ich nehme an das ist ihr bewusst
> 
> du hast recht



Würde ich auch sagen, ich habs auch ein wenig generell gemeint weil ich in letzter Zeit von jeden zu hören bekomme wie intelligent ich bin nur weil ich Abitur hab. Komm ich mir dauernd veräppelt vor.


----------



## Deanne (28. Juli 2013)

Alux schrieb:


> Wobei ja ein Abitur eigentlich kompletter Müll ist. Man zeigt damit nur das man 12 Jahre lang immer brav gelernt hat, ob man es dabei geschafft hat ein eigenständiges Arbeiten und logisches Denken zu entwickeln wird nicht gesagt.



Wie Konov schon sagte, wollte ich nur die Klischees aufzeigen. Und im Vergleich zur besagten Dame, habe ich diese 12 Jahre durchgezogen und nicht frühzeitig abgebrochen, weil ich keine Lust mehr hatte. Ein Abi mag in den Augen mancher Leute nichts mehr wert sein, aber zumindest hat ein Absolvent 12 Jahre lang Biss gezeigt. Und wer in der Schule nicht gelernt hat, eigenständig zu arbeiten, bekommt spätestens im Studium Probleme. Okay, jetzt wirst du vielleicht sagen, dass an den Unis eh nur Idioten hocken und alles viel zu leicht ist, aber ich persönlich merke durchaus, wo sich die Spreu vom Weizen trennt.

Wenn wir jetzt päpstlicher sein wollen, als der Papst, können wir meinen Post auch komplett im Detail aufbröseln. Eine ungewollte Schwangerschaft macht einen noch lange nicht zum Idioten, ein abgeschlossenes Studium garantiert keinen erfolgreichen Berufseinstieg und ein gutes Elternhaus heißt nicht, dass man nicht trotzdem abrutschen kann. Darum ging es mir aber nicht.

Ja, es gibt leider viele Leute, die noch im Studium schlecht lesen und nicht wissen, wer die Gesetze macht oder wann der 2. Weltkrieg angefangen hat. 
Aber ich behaupte einfach mal, dass ich nach 12 Jahren Schulzeit und kurz vor Ende meines Studiums auf etwas mehr Wissen und Verstand zurückgreifen kann als jemand, der am laufenden Bande Kinder bekommt, um nicht arbeiten zu müssen.

Edit:

@Topic:

Ich hasse es, wenn Leute bei SMS auf Kommasetzung achten. Da schreibt man aus der Dusche eine schnelle SMS und wird direkt angenörgelt, dass ein Komma fehlt. Mein Gott, wie kann man so kleinlich sein? In meinen SMS fehlen manchmal ganze Buchstaben, wen juckt sowas?


----------



## Konov (28. Juli 2013)

Deanne schrieb:


> Ich hasse es, wenn Leute bei SMS auf Kommasetzung achten. Da schreibt man aus der Dusche eine schnelle SMS und wird direkt angenörgelt, dass ein Komma fehlt. Mein Gott, wie kann man so kleinlich sein? In meinen SMS fehlen manchmal ganze Buchstaben, wen juckt sowas?



Vorallem wieso schreibt man aus der dusche sms? 

Was mich aufregt?
Mülltrennung und Entsorgung.... wohin mit altem gerümpel wenn man kein bock hat zum Bauhof zu gurken? 3/5

im zweifel alles in die graue tonne kloppen


----------



## Deanne (28. Juli 2013)

Konov schrieb:


> Vorallem wieso schreibt man aus der dusche sms?



Handy liegt immer auf dem Regal daneben, damit ich Podcasts hören kann. 

Und manche Leute werden nervös, wenn man ihre SMS nicht sofort beantwortet.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (28. Juli 2013)

Konov schrieb:


> Vorallem wieso schreibt man aus der dusche sms?
> 
> Was mich aufregt?
> Mülltrennung und Entsorgung.... wohin mit altem gerümpel wenn man kein bock hat zum Bauhof zu gurken? 3/5
> ...



Mülltrennung ist auch sowas, ich komm da nicht klar. 
Ich achte immer nur drauf das nichts in meinem Müll ist wo mein Name drauf steht zB Briefumschläge, husch dann immer raus wenns dunkel ist und werf mein Müll in die Tonnen.  :x


----------



## Konov (28. Juli 2013)

Deanne schrieb:


> Handy liegt immer auf dem Regal daneben, damit ich Podcasts hören kann.
> 
> Und manche Leute werden nervös, wenn man ihre SMS nicht sofort beantwortet.



Hatte neulich was mit einer, bei der war das iphone permanent am bimmeln mit irgendwelchen sounds wegen irgendwelchen benachrichtigungen ihrer 467 Freunde.... whatsapp, facebook etc.

Das ging mir so auf die eier, zum glück war nach ner woche schluss mit der.
Furchtbar wenn leute so dringend auf ihrem smartphone hängen wie andere aufm Scheisshaus


----------



## Schrottinator (28. Juli 2013)

Nicht ein verf*cktes Spiel krieg ich in Civ 5 durch, weil es mir immer wieder mal abschmiert. Dann ist es ganz toll, wenn man vergisst zu speichern. 5/5


----------



## iShock (28. Juli 2013)

Organik lernen - ich hasse organik URGH 5/5 und am Mittwoch dann Prüfung -..-*


----------



## kaepteniglo (28. Juli 2013)

Schrottinator schrieb:


> Nicht ein verf*cktes Spiel krieg ich in Civ 5 durch, weil es mir immer wieder mal abschmiert. Dann ist es ganz toll, wenn man vergisst zu speichern. 5/5



Bei dir auch? Hast du auch das neue Addon?


----------



## Wynn (28. Juli 2013)

ja hat er


----------



## Sh1k4ri (28. Juli 2013)

SC2 friert immer kurz ein, und ich hab keine Ahnung wieso 5/5. Alle Lösungen schon ausprobiert, am PC liegt es nicht, ich zocke alle Games auf Ultra und merke nix, bei SC2 hackt es selbst auf low... -.-*


----------



## kaepteniglo (28. Juli 2013)

Ok, wir sind nicht allein mit dem Crashen...

http://steamcommunity.com/app/8930/discussions/0/864973760926562448/


----------



## Schrottinator (28. Juli 2013)

kaepteniglo schrieb:


> Ok, wir sind nicht allein mit dem Crashen...
> 
> http://steamcommunit...73760926562448/



Das tröstet schonmal. Dann kann man schon eher auf nen Patch hoffen.
Wenn das Spiel schlecht wäre, würde es mich nicht so aufregen. ^^


----------



## M1ghtymage (28. Juli 2013)

Alux schrieb:


> Wobei ja ein Abitur eigentlich kompletter Müll ist. Man zeigt damit nur das man 12 Jahre lang immer brav gelernt hat, ob man es dabei geschafft hat ein eigenständiges Arbeiten und logisches Denken zu entwickeln wird nicht gesagt.



Was ein Unsinn, ich habe nie gelernt!


----------



## Korgor (28. Juli 2013)

Am Donnerstag ist Umzug angesagt und noch viel zu viel zu erledigen...
Dazu wohl noch 1-2 Monate kein I-net verfügbar.
Und die gekauften Möbel können erst ne Woche später geliefert werden.
Stresslevel 5/5


----------



## Alux (28. Juli 2013)

M1ghtymage schrieb:


> Was ein Unsinn, ich habe nie gelernt!



Ich auch net. Die guten Noten hatte ich immer in Fächern die mich interessiert haben und im Rest naja bin halt paar Mal fast auf der Strecke geblieben. Trotzdem hab ich auch in diesen Fächern erfolgreich maturiert, was laut gewissen Herrschaften nicht möglich sein kann da man ja nur dann gut maturiert wenn man in der Schule generell gut war.

Aber lassen wir jetzt das Thema. Was mich aufregt? Noch bis 2 Party und dann ist Tomorrowland aus :/


----------



## Manowar (29. Juli 2013)

Schrottinator schrieb:


> Nicht ein verf*cktes Spiel krieg ich in Civ 5 durch, weil es mir immer wieder mal abschmiert. Dann ist es ganz toll, wenn man vergisst zu speichern. 5/5



Das Abstürzen würde mich auch nerven, aber bei Civ5 kann man einstellen, nach wievielen Runden, automatisch gespeichert wird. (Zumindest bei dem ohne Addon)
Das Abspeichern stört kein bißchen beim Spielfluss.


----------



## Schrottinator (29. Juli 2013)

Manowar schrieb:


> Das Abstürzen würde mich auch nerven, aber bei Civ5 kann man einstellen, nach wievielen Runden, automatisch gespeichert wird. (Zumindest bei dem ohne Addon)
> Das Abspeichern stört kein bißchen beim Spielfluss.



Der Unterschied läge dann aber daran, dass ich einen Spielstand von dem Zug (oder ein par davor) habe, in dem der Crash passiert. Ich könnte dann höchstens nen richtig tollen Lauf haben bis zum Crash und dann auf nen Patch warten.

Aber dennoch danke für den Tipp. Daran hab ich noch nicht gedacht.


----------



## Shmandric (30. Juli 2013)

Wenn man morgens in der Bushalte von irgendeinem Assi mit seiner Kippe zu gerußt wird und dann stinkt wie ein alter Ziegenarsch.


----------



## Deanne (30. Juli 2013)

SOWAS HIER:

Person X, 12 Uhr: "Lust auf einen Kaffee?"
Ich, 12:02 Uhr: "Ja, klar. Um 12 vor Starbucks?"
Person X, 12:05: "Ne, sorry, ich kann heute nicht."


----------



## Schrottinator (30. Juli 2013)

wtf? O_o
Wo bleibt da die Logik?


----------



## Wynn (30. Juli 2013)

wtf ?

vieleicht antwort auf antwort an falsche person ?


kiefergelenk schmerzt immer noch noch 2 wochen warten dann geh ich zum kieferchirugen wieder der meint braucht nen monat bis sich das entspannt

5/5


----------



## Deanne (30. Juli 2013)

Wynn schrieb:


> vieleicht antwort auf antwort an falsche person ?



Nope, gleiche Person, gleiche Whatsapp-Unterhaltung, da kann man nicht viel falsch machen. ;-)


----------



## Konov (1. August 2013)

DOTA 2

_"Aufgrund von Spielabbrüchen [...] sind sie für XX Tage/Stunden/Minuten/Sekunden im Matchmaking Pool mit niedriger Priorität."_

Aha. Was ist, wenn man mal weg muss vom PC und ein Spiel abbricht? Wieso werde ich dafür bestraft?
Warum werden keine Bots eingesetzt die meinen Char übernehmen? Stattdessen wird man bestraft, wenn man ein Real Life hat?
Nur weil man sein Team allein gelassen hat? Was soll ich machen, mir in die Hose kacken und mein Haus abfackeln lassen? 
Manche Entwickler scheinen zu glauben, dass nur 24/7 Kellerkinder ein Spiel wie DOTA 2 spielen

Bißchen bescheuert, aber da es mir auch so Spass macht nur 1/5


edit: nach 2 Minuten: _"Kehre zum Matchmaking Pool mit hoher Priorität zurück."_
Ja was denn jetzt?!


----------



## Ogil (1. August 2013)

Das ist bei LOL doch auch nicht anders. Und irgendwie muss man halt ein System einbauen das die Spieler fuers Abbrechen bestraft, sonst sind halt leider immer alle gleich weg sobald es nach einer Niederlage ausschaut. Und so total-ueberwacht dass das Spiel zwischen guten und schlechten Gruenden fuer den Abbruch unterscheiden kann sind wir dann doch noch nicht (Google Glass meldet "Konov eilt mit hoechstem Tempo aufs Oertchen, Prioritaet erkannt, Spielabbruch hat keine negativen Auswirkungen")...


----------



## Konov (1. August 2013)

Ogil schrieb:


> Das ist bei LOL doch auch nicht anders. Und irgendwie muss man halt ein System einbauen das die Spieler fuers Abbrechen bestraft, sonst sind halt leider immer alle gleich weg sobald es nach einer Niederlage ausschaut. Und so total-ueberwacht dass das Spiel zwischen guten und schlechten Gruenden fuer den Abbruch unterscheiden kann sind wir dann doch noch nicht (Google Glass meldet "Konov eilt mit hoechstem Tempo aufs Oertchen, Prioritaet erkannt, Spielabbruch hat keine negativen Auswirkungen")...



Stimmt schon, aber sowas wie Bots wären doch sinnvoll?
Statt zu bestrafen wäre ein mittelmässiger Bot doch eine halbwegs vernünftige Ergänzung.
Oder eine finanzielle Entschädigung für das restliche Team.... irgendwelche Lösungen gäbe es wenn man findiger Entwickler ist, da bin ich mir sicher.

Diese "du verlässt das Spiel, du wirst bestraft" Methode finde ich altbacken.

Aber eben ein super geiles Spiel gehabt, was wir am Ende 2 gegen 4 verloren haben, aber mit 43 zu 14 Kills waren wir deutlich überlegen 
Ob ich dann niedriges Matchmaking hab oder net, tat dem Spielspass keinen Abbruch


----------



## tonygt (1. August 2013)

Du kannst keinen Spieler durch einen Bot ersetzen, genauso wenig wie du den Leuten mehr Gold geben kannst, Gold könnte leicht abusesd werden oder es ist zu wenig und gleich das ganze net aus. Und als gegen Argument gegen Real Life kann man nur sagen man muss sich halt 30-45 Minuten Zeit nehmen wenn man ein Spiel beginnt und solang dann auch dran bleiben sollte für jeden Möglich sein.


----------



## Ol@f (1. August 2013)

Man wird ja auch nicht bestraft, wenn man einmal leavt, sondern wenn man das in einer gewissen Zeitspanne zu oft macht. Ich meine sogar, dass man gewarnt wird.


----------



## Konov (1. August 2013)

tonygt schrieb:


> Du kannst keinen Spieler durch einen Bot ersetzen, genauso wenig wie du den Leuten mehr Gold geben kannst, Gold könnte leicht abusesd werden oder es ist zu wenig und gleich das ganze net aus. Und als gegen Argument gegen Real Life kann man nur sagen man muss sich halt 30-45 Minuten Zeit nehmen wenn man ein Spiel beginnt und solang dann auch dran bleiben sollte für jeden Möglich sein.



Genau das war die Situation bei mir vorhin... hatte 45 Minuten zeit, das spiel war aber bei 50 Minuten immer noch nicht beendet, das Ende war höchstens nach weiteren 30 Minuten in Sicht... da bin ich einfach gegangen.
Ich entschuldige mich dann auch bei meinen Mitspielern, was allerdings natürlich auf kein verständnis stößt

@Olaf
Nachdem ich gestern noch im normalen Pool war, hab ich es heute gemacht und dann kam die Meldung


----------



## BloodyEyeX (1. August 2013)

Jo, das ist doof wenn das Spiel länger dauert, als geplant oder man nen Anruf bekommt und unerwartet weg muss.

Andererseits versteh ich auch die Strafen, denn wenn es keine gäbe hätte man im jeden Spiel Leaver und dann kann man es total vergessen.

Ein System wo ein anderer Spieler für dich einspringen kann wäre cool. Also nur für normale Spiele, nicht ranked.

Könnte man dann n extra Menu machen. Spielbeitritt ab Minute X. Bestimmte Helden die man Spielen will. Und fertig. Der Leaver kann dann noch vorm Verlassen des Spiels bestätigen, das er nicht mehr zurück kommt. (Nicht das man nach nem dc sofort seinen Platz verliert) Ich seh da im Moment keine großen Nachteile. Vielleicht könnte man dem Spieler der neu ins Spiel kommt wärend der Ladezeit schon das Scoreboard zeigen, damit er n bisschen Übersicht bekommt.

Spricht da was gegen? Außer der technischen Umsetzung?


----------



## Schrottinator (1. August 2013)

Konov schrieb:


> Stimmt schon, aber sowas wie Bots wären doch sinnvoll?
> Statt zu bestrafen wäre ein mittelmässiger Bot doch eine halbwegs vernünftige Ergänzung.
> Oder eine finanzielle Entschädigung für das restliche Team.... irgendwelche Lösungen gäbe es wenn man findiger Entwickler ist, da bin ich mir sicher.



Genau! Sche*ß Entwickler! Sollen sich was einfallen lassen, wenn einer meint 9 anderen Spielern das Spiel versauen zu müssen!


----------



## Konov (1. August 2013)

Schrottinator schrieb:


> Genau! Sche*ß Entwickler! Sollen sich was einfallen lassen, wenn einer meint 9 anderen Spielern das Spiel versauen zu müssen!



Bist du so ignorant oder tust du nur so? 

Es soll eben doch Leute geben die zwischendurch mal ne Runde zocken, und nicht auf die Sekunde genau wie ein Hellseher voraussehen können, wie lange das zukünftige Spiel dauern wird.
Wieso ist man dann der Buhmann, wenn wichtigere Dinge einen vom PC weg beordern? 

Dass es für die anderen scheiße ist, ist natürlich klar, aber dafür könnte man ja mal Lösungen entwickeln, siehe oben.
Damit das Team nicht ganz so blöde da steht.

Aber von bewusst "Spiel versauen" zu sprechen, ist einfach nur Unsinn


----------



## Schrottinator (1. August 2013)

Konov schrieb:


> Aber von bewusst "Spiel versauen" zu sprechen, ist einfach nur Unsinn



Nein, das ist Fakt.


----------



## Konov (1. August 2013)

Schrottinator schrieb:


> Nein, das ist Fakt.



Nein... ich stell mich doch nicht hin und denk mir "jetzt versau ich den Jungs das spiel".


----------



## Schrottinator (1. August 2013)

Konov schrieb:


> Nein... ich stell mich doch nicht hin und denk mir "jetzt versau ich den Jungs das spiel".



Die Intention mag eine andere sein, deswegen tust du es aber doch.


----------



## Konov (1. August 2013)

Schrottinator schrieb:


> Die Intention mag eine andere sein, deswegen tust du es aber doch.



Ja und soll ich deshalb jetzt mein Reallife aufgeben?
Man kann es eben nicht immer jedem rechtmachen.

Wenn wir soweit sind... dann muss ich dir leider sagen drauf geschissen. Ist nurn Spiel


----------



## Fremder123 (2. August 2013)

Wenn noch einmal ein notorisch gut gelaunter Morgen-Moderator jauchzend vor Freude verkündet dass heute ein wunderschöner Tag mit lieblichen 37°C wird und er/ sie/ es darüber total aus dem Häuschen gerät tret ich in das verdammte Radio!

Ja es gibt auch Menschen ohne Klimaanlage im Büro... und mit nahezu Vollverglasung! >.<


----------



## Keashaa (2. August 2013)

2/5
Noch ein halber Arbeitstag bis zum Wochenende


----------



## Zacksqout (2. August 2013)

Konov schrieb:


> DOTA 2
> 
> _"Aufgrund von Spielabbrüchen [...] sind sie für XX Tage/Stunden/Minuten/Sekunden im Matchmaking Pool mit niedriger Priorität."_
> 
> Aha. Was ist, wenn man mal weg muss vom PC und ein Spiel abbricht? Wieso werde ich dafür bestraft?



Das passiert nur, wenn du mehrmals innerhalb eines kürzeren Zeitraums leavst. Wähle deine Spielzeiten halt so, dass du wenigstens eine Stunde ungestört zocken kannst, wenn das in deinem Leben nicht möglich ist, dann lass es halt mit Dota.
Und nen Leaver durch nen Bot zu ersetzen schmälert die Gewinnchancen ehr noch mehr.


----------



## Deanne (2. August 2013)

Hurra, mein Vermieter lässt spontan die Schlösser austauschen und ich stehe 1 Stunde vor der Haustür.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (3. August 2013)

Konov, sieh es mal so. Es ist'n Fairnessding.
Du versaust mit so Aktionen 9 anderen einfach das Spiel, sag jetzt nicht das dir Afkler egal sind, wäre ne Lüge. x)
Wenn ich ein Match starte plane ich 60 Minuten ein, aufs Klo gehen kann man auch vorher.
Ich hab auch schon mal n Spiel gequitted, weil meine Freundin spontan vorbei kam.
Bei 1-2 mal macht dir keiner n Vorwurf, wenn du fix schreibst was los ist motzen die Wenigsten rum.
Auch Bestrafungstechnisch passiert nichts, das System ist dafür da um die ganzen Ragequitter zu bestrafen.
Soweit ich weiß führen Afk"bans" (zumindest in lol) nicht zu permas.
Also alles halb so schlimm.

BTT:
Gleich Krankenhaus, Fuß röntgen lassen etc.
Ist total schief.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (3. August 2013)

Gestern ne Cola gekauft mit dem Namen meiner Ex druff.. FUCK IT 2/5
total random


----------



## Wynn (4. August 2013)

mein spiele pc geht nicht mehr 5/5


----------



## iShock (4. August 2013)

hat grad wie aus eimern geschifft und meine bude hat sich kein deut abgekühlt -.- 5/5


----------



## Alux (4. August 2013)

Bin nicht mehr in Wien


----------



## EspCap (4. August 2013)

"Sie fahren XY"-Schilder, die schon rot leuchten wenn man innerhalb des Tempolimits fährt. 
Ernsthaft? Wenn ein Traktor mit 20 vor mir durchschleicht ist es gelb, wenn ich mit 40 komme leuchtet es schon rot? Auf der Hauptstraße, auf der 50 erlaubt ist? 
Es reicht nicht, dass die ganze Ortsdurchfahrt eine Schlangenlinie ist weil ihr für ca. 5 Millionen alle paar Meter vollkommen sinnfreie Verkehrsinseln eingepflastert habt? 

Baut doch einfach gleich eine große Mauer vors Ortsschild, dann wäre die Sache auch geklärt


----------



## Hordlerkiller (4. August 2013)

^^ Ja das kenne ich ^^


----------



## Baron King Zwei (4. August 2013)

lol kann es dir nicht vollkommen egal sein welche farbe das ding anzeigt?


----------



## zoizz (4. August 2013)

"connect.wunderloop.net" auf buffed ... 3/5


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (5. August 2013)

Die ganzen Alten die das Wartezimmer verstopfen.
ES IST FUCKING NORMAL DAS DES KREUZ MIT 90 WEHTUT. GTFO MY WARTEZIMMER.
Gott eh, bin echt für den Gnadenschuss ab 70, spart Zeit, Nerven und dem Gesundheitssystem ZILLIARDEN.

Ich gebe zu, ich hasse alte Menschen, kein Nutzen für die Gesellschaft kosten Unmengen und verschwenden Zeit.


...seid mir nicht böse, hab nicht geschlafen und sitz in einem Wartezimmer voller Senilokratesse, dabei brauch ich doch nur'n Rezept...
Verstehe das eh nie, warum brauche ich nur 1-2 Minuten beim Arzt, die anderen immer 20-30 Minuten. So einsam das sie sich vom Arzt begrabbeln lassen müssen?

Gut das wie die Yolokinder sind, wir werden nicht so alt. x)

Abschließend kann ich nur sagen... Wut tut gut.


----------



## EspCap (5. August 2013)

Baron schrieb:


> lol kann es dir nicht vollkommen egal sein welche farbe das ding anzeigt?



Nö, geht ums Prinzip. Wenn ich so schnell fahre wie ich darf soll das Ding gefälligst nicht so tun als würde ich was falsch machen. Fehlt nur noch dass es anfängt zu blinken und Ausrufezeichen anzeigt (auch schon erlebt, aber nicht in DE).


----------



## ZAM (5. August 2013)

Das ich mehr als Rechtzeitig meinen Internet-Umzug eingeleitet habe. Das ich 1und1 zu dem Zeitpunkt im Detail über den anliegenden Provider und Vormieter der neuen Wohnung informiert habe. Das die trotzdem am Schaltungstermin mit "Oh, das liegt ja noch was an, da können wir grad nichts machen" kommen. Elender Saftladen. Die bekommen die Rechnung für meine Unkosten bzgl. Smartphone-Traffic bis die Leitung steht.
10000/5


----------



## Shmandric (5. August 2013)

Haha ich habe erst vor 2 Tagen eine Email von denen bekommen, wie einfach es doch sei mit seinem 1und1 Zugang um zu ziehen


----------



## Deanne (5. August 2013)

Sozialinkompatibel schrieb:


> Gott eh, bin echt für den Gnadenschuss ab 70, spart Zeit, Nerven und dem Gesundheitssystem ZILLIARDEN.



Interessanter Vorschlag. Gnadenschuss für Menschen, welche für die Gesellschaft (auf den ersten Blick) keinen Nutzen haben... 

Ach nein, die Idee hatte vor dir schon mal jemand, irgendein Anstreicher aus Österreich...

@Topic:

5/5: Die Dota-Community. Man kommt in ein Spiel, will kurz die Taktik bzw. die Aufteilung auf die Lanes besprechen, schon schallt es einem "ROFLROFLROFL GGGGGGGGGGGGGGGG!!" entgegen und man sieht den halben Screen nicht mehr.


----------



## Keashaa (5. August 2013)

Na komm, es muss doch nen Grund für seinen Nickname geben  aber hey, die Jungs und Mädels haben ja immerhin 0 dafür geschuftet, dass es uns heute so gut geht, wie es uns eben gut geht. Insofern dürfen wir doch gerne dankbar sein 

Ansonsten: 1/5 Projektleiter
Mensch Alter, ich bin Entwickler, und kein Eisholer, den man mal eben zum Supermarkt um die Ecke schickt -.-


----------



## Konov (5. August 2013)

Deanne schrieb:


> Interessanter Vorschlag. Gnadenschuss für Menschen, welche für die Gesellschaft (auf den ersten Blick) keinen Nutzen haben...
> 
> Ach nein, die Idee hatte vor dir schon mal jemand, irgendein Anstreicher aus Österreich...



hahaha


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (5. August 2013)

Oh ich hab ja ganz vergessen das Überspitzungen angemerkt werden müssen.
x)


----------



## Sh1k4ri (6. August 2013)

Eher traurig. EGStephano hat seine SC2 Karriere beendet, schade drum. Aber lieber jetzt mit tollen Erinnerungen als sich später noch durch die Turniere zu schleppen, jetzt wo er aus der WCS Europe Premier League geflogen ist.

Ist und bleibt der erfolgreichste Foreigner unter den ganzen Koreaner... 10/5


----------



## orkman (7. August 2013)

dass ich in einem unijahr 2 meiner 3 besten uni freunden verloren hab 
die eine redet nicht mehr mit mir seitdem sie die taufe unserer fakultaet mitgemacht hat ... und anscheinend ist es meine schuld (?!?) ... ich hab versucht das ganze wieder ins lot zu bringen ... ohne erfolg ;(
der andere wechselt die uni 

ok : schlimmer gehts immer  ...  dennoch echt scheisse


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (7. August 2013)

orkman schrieb:


> dass ich in einem unijahr 2 meiner 3 besten uni freunden verloren hab
> die eine redet nicht mehr mit mir seitdem sie die taufe unserer fakultaet mitgemacht hat ... und anscheinend ist es meine schuld (?!?) ... ich hab versucht das ganze wieder ins lot zu bringen ... ohne erfolg ;(
> der andere wechselt die uni
> 
> ok : schlimmer gehts immer  ...  dennoch echt scheisse


Know that feel, bro.


----------



## Baron King Zwei (7. August 2013)

orkman schrieb:


> die eine redet nicht mehr mit mir seitdem sie die taufe unserer fakultaet mitgemacht hat ... und anscheinend ist es meine schuld (?!?)



wüsste ja nur zu gerne was das heißt


----------



## orkman (7. August 2013)

Baron schrieb:


> wüsste ja nur zu gerne was das heißt



ich auch ... wir waren mehr als 1 jahr pech und schwefel und hingen aneinander , haben uns jeden tag nach der uni mindestens 1-2 stunden auf facebook noch geschrieben etc... dann macht sie die taufe ... lernt lauter neue leute kennen und redet dann nur noch mit denen , kommt zu spaet an die uni , setzt sich nicht mehr in unsere gruppe etc... und nachher krieg ich gesagt ich wuerde nicht mehr mit ihr reden und so ... als ich dann nach 6 monaten versucht habe das ganze ins lot zu bringen und ich ihr erklaert habe dass sie mir viel bedeutet und sie doch wieder in unsere gruppe kommen soll , sagt sie mir dass sie jetzt viele leute kennengelernt hat und sie halt eben gerne viele leute kennt und mit denen redet ... dass ich das verstehen muesste ... da sie schon immer so gewesen ist ... dass ICH SIE ja schliesslich ignoriert haette (?!?) ... hoffte dass es da wieder wie frueher werden wuerde , obwohl ich wusste dass es nicht so kommen wird ... jedenfalls wurde es nicht mehr wie vorher ... es ist wie der kalte krieg ... wir reden nicht mehr miteinander , schreiben uns nicht mehr , sagen uns nur noch guten tag, an der bushaltestelle ignorieren wir uns gegenseitig ... frueher hat sie jeden scheiss von mir auf FB geliked und kommentiert ... jetzt ist eisige stille ... nur zum geburtstag hat sie gratuliert

alle anderen freunde dachten sogar wir waeren ein paar ... 

versteh einer die frauen ...


----------



## Baron King Zwei (7. August 2013)

orkman schrieb:


> versteh einer die frauen ...



das ist leider nicht möglich

aber du lernst ganz bestimmt neue nette leute kennen


----------



## Sh1k4ri (7. August 2013)

Solange du sie nicht darauf ansprichst, kommt da auch nix. Entweder tust du das oder lässt es. Ansonsten lebt ihr euch auseinander. 

War zumindest so bei meiner letzten festen Beziehung. Mach dir nicht zu viele Gedanken, auch wenn das schwer fällt


----------



## Konov (7. August 2013)

orkman schrieb:


> versteh einer die frauen ...



Mission: Impossible


----------



## Saji (7. August 2013)

Konov schrieb:


> Mission: Impossible



Nö, nicht unmöglich. Nur muss man eines bedenken: Frauen verstehen Frauen und sie hassen sich gegenseitig.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (7. August 2013)

orkman schrieb:


> alle anderen freunde dachten sogar wir waeren ein paar ...



Vielleicht ist das die Quintessenz ihres Verhalten, hast du mit irgendeiner anderen was am "laufen" gehabt?


----------



## Ogil (7. August 2013)

Wann dann: Alle dachten sie waeren ein Paar - nur er hat es nicht geschnallt und irgendwann war ihr es dann zu doof weiter zu warten...


----------



## Baron King Zwei (7. August 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



lol ein gif


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (7. August 2013)

Baron schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Komplett neue Bedeutung für Facebook.


----------



## orkman (7. August 2013)

Ogil schrieb:


> Wann dann: Alle dachten sie waeren ein Paar - nur er hat es nicht geschnallt und irgendwann war ihr es dann zu doof weiter zu warten...



nein sie wusste von anfang an dass ich an einer anderen interessiert war und sie hatte zu dem zeitpunkt als wir uns kennenlernten nen freund ... hat mit dem schluss gemacht , nen neuen freund gehabt ... den auch verloren ... und jetzt da sie keinen freund mehr hat wollte sie eben die taufe machen ... hat sich nur betrunken ... sich einem kerl nach dem andern an den hals geschmissen und dann schoen behauptet dass sie die scheisse die sie waehrend den partys macht doch bereut da sie nicht weiss was sie tut , und daher nicht dafuer verantwortlich ist ... und als wir keinen kontakt mehr hatten hab ich gemerkt , wie sehr sie mir doch fehlt ... und von meiner seite doch vllt mehr als freundschafft ist ... keine ahnung wie es jetzt bei ihr aussieht ...

tja wie heissts doch so schoen : man weiss nicht was man hat , bis man es verliert ... sad but true  


BTW: vllt wollte sie auch einfach nicht dass jmd denkt wir waeren ein paar und deshalb das ganze ... wer weiss schon was so alles in einer frau vorgeht  ...  weil wie sollte sie schon nen neuen freund kriegen wenn sie staendig mit mir rumhaengt


----------



## Sh1k4ri (7. August 2013)

Nochmal, spreche sie drauf an. Ist nicht einfach, aber solange du nicht weiter alle "hätte wäre wenn"  durchgehen möchtest, tu es


----------



## Legendary (7. August 2013)

Frauen sind eben Flittchen. Es heißt nicht umsonst Bitchslap.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (9. August 2013)

Riot 5/5
Seit 3.10 kann ich nicht mehr richtig spielen.
Von 120 Fps bricht das Spiel aus 10-17 ein, es laggt extrem, unspielbar.
Weiß ja auch nicht was sie da zerschossen haben.


----------



## bkeleanor (9. August 2013)

Das Theater wegen Oprah und das man ihr die tasche nicht verkauft hat.
ich verstehe nicht warum die verkäuferin ihr die tasche nicht verkaufen wollte. gute verkäufer versuchen einem doch zuerst den teueren krempel anzudrehen.
1/5


----------



## Deanne (9. August 2013)

bkeleanor schrieb:


> Das Theater wegen Oprah und das man ihr die tasche nicht verkauft hat.
> ich verstehe nicht warum die verkäuferin ihr die tasche nicht verkaufen wollte. gute verkäufer versuchen einem doch zuerst den teueren krempel anzudrehen.
> 1/5



Ich verstehe das auch nicht. Ich erinnere mich daran, als ich vor einigen Monaten in Chucks, kurzer Jeans und T-Shirt in Düsseldorf bei Chanel war. 
Ich sah wirklich nicht nach viel Knete aus, aber trotzdem hat man mich sofort bedient und alle Sonnenbrillen, die mir gefielen, ausgepackt und angereicht. 

Letztendlich habe ich dann auch eine gekauft, weil die Bedienung gut und ich zufrieden war.

Meist geben die Leute, die am unscheinbarsten aussehen, richtig viel Geld aus. Nach dem Äußeren sollte man bei sowas nicht unbedingt gehen. 
Wenn jemand die Tasche sehen will, dann sollte man sie ihm auch zeigen.


----------



## Baron King Zwei (9. August 2013)

Deanne schrieb:


> Ich verstehe das auch nicht. Ich erinnere mich daran, als ich vor einigen Monaten in Chucks, kurzer Jeans und T-Shirt in Düsseldorf bei Chanel war.
> Ich sah wirklich nicht nach viel Knete aus, aber trotzdem hat man mich sofort bedient und alle Sonnenbrillen, die mir gefielen, ausgepackt und angereicht.
> 
> Letztendlich habe ich dann auch eine gekauft, weil die Bedienung gut und ich zufrieden war.
> ...



ja bei chanel sind die verkäuferinnen immer sehr nett, vor allem in hamburg, kleiner laden aber sehr schön (und vor allem sind die kundinnen ein traum lol)

kann das personal aber auch oft verstehen, vor allem bei louis v und gucci, etc.
sehr viele leute kommen da halt nur zum gucken und lassen sich alles zeigen aber können sich die sachen halt überhaupt nicht leisten und an die zeit zu verschwenden stell ich mir schon nervig vor wenn es dein job ist zu verkaufen

abgesehen davon war die verkäuferin bei oprah natürlich dumm lol ok


----------



## Schrottinator (9. August 2013)

Dann gleich die Rassismuskarte auszuspielen finde ich um ehrlich zu sein viel schlimmer.
"Kiss my ass or you're a nazi!"


----------



## Deanne (9. August 2013)

Schrottinator schrieb:


> Dann gleich die Rassismuskarte auszuspielen finde ich um ehrlich zu sein viel schlimmer.
> "Kiss my ass or you're a nazi!"



Wenn mir etwas nicht passt, schreie ich in Zukunft auch direkt "Sexismus!". Aus irgendeinem Grund muss man ja diskriminiert werden.


----------



## EspCap (9. August 2013)

Dummheit. Speziell die, die sich in den Kommentaren bei Facebook zu jeglichem Gentechnik-Themen zeigt. Bionomics hat ein Patent für einen genmanipulierten Schimpansen bekommen, an dem Krebs-Medikamente getestet werden können. 

Und 90% der Kommentare bestehen aus Zeug wie "Testet es doch lieber an den Patentanwälten/Terroristen/Verbrechern/Menschen allgemein."

Immer wieder erstaunlich wie diese Moralapostel anscheinend keinerlei Skrupel hätten, Mitglieder ihrer eigenen Spezies die Ihnen nicht ganz gefallen für so etwas zu "opfern", aber sobald es um eine andere geht, die niedlich in eine Kamera gucken kann, fängt das Geheule an. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Eine ganz andere Art von Dummheit sind die "Die Pharmaindustrie hat doch sowieso kein Interesse daran, irgendwas wirklich zu heilen"-Kommentare. Aber solche Leute hab ich schon aufgegeben.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (9. August 2013)

Du bist also der Meinung die Pharmaindustrie will nur helfen? x)
Natürlich ist unser Bestes ihr Ziel, in dem Falle aber nicht die Gesundheit sondern das Geld.

Ach ist es schön unter dem Deckmäntelchen der "Krebsheilungsforschung" an allem möglichen forschen zu können. :>
Was Geld in teils unnötige Forschung gepumpt wird, unser System ist wahrlich am Ende.
Damit könnte so viel sinnvolleres getan werden um das aktuelle Leben wesentlich angenehmer und fairer allen gegenüber zu machen.


DER MENSCH IST STERBLICH FFS.


----------



## Konov (9. August 2013)

grundsatzdiskussion incoming


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (9. August 2013)

Konov schrieb:


> grundsatzdiskussion incoming


Damit kannst du hier Millionenseiten füllen. x)
Ist dann nur ne Frage der Zeit bis Religion ins Spiel kommt und wir eh doch alles nur Nazis sind.


----------



## seanbuddha (9. August 2013)

Tierversuche sind immer schwierig. 
Die meisten Tierversuche bedeuten nämlich nur Qualen für die, an denen sie ausprobiert werden.
Viele argumentieren "Es sind doch nur Tiere.". Aber ich bin der Meinung, das Tierversuche solcher Art nicht gemacht werden sollten, da Erfolgsaussichten sehr gering sind.
Wer sind wir eigentlich das wir unsere Spezies so grausam über andere stellen? "Wir sind an der Spitze der Nahrungskette" mögen vielleicht viele sagen, aber das berechtigt uns nicht im industriellen Maße grausamkeiten zu begehen.

Aber in einem Stimme ich dir zu: 
Diese ganzen "Nehmt doch Terroristen/Kinderschänder/Leute deren Nase mir nicht passt" sind wirklich bescheuert. Da sieht man wieder dass die meisten garnicht darüber nachdenken was sie überhaupt schreiben. Gleiche Stufe wie der "Todesstrafe für Kinderschänder"-Mist.



Sozialinkompatibel schrieb:


> und wir eh doch alles nur Nazis sind.


Wenn man die Menschheit als Nation sehen würde würde das sogar stimmen *g*


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (9. August 2013)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Tierversuche sind immer schwierig.
> Die meisten Tierversuche bedeuten nämlich nur Qualen für die, an denen sie ausprobiert werden.
> Viele argumentieren "Es sind doch nur Tiere.". Aber ich bin der Meinung, das Tierversuche solcher Art nicht gemacht werden sollten, da Erfolgsaussichten sehr gering sind.
> Wer sind wir eigentlich das wir unsere Spezies so grausam über andere stellen? "Wir sind an der Spitze der Nahrungskette" mögen vielleicht viele sagen, aber das berechtigt uns nicht im industriellen Maße grausamkeiten zu begehen.
> ...



Wahrer Beitrag, aber was bleibt sonst übrig, außer den "Tieren" wir sind nunmal an der Spitze der Nahrungskette.
Fressen oder gefressen werden.

Wenn man sich das alles genauer anguckt und durch den Kopf gehen lässt ist das einfach nur unendlich frustrierend.

Je älter ich werde, desto mehr werd ich meinem Username gerecht, dabei arbeite ich in nem sozialen Beruf. Was ne Ironie.


----------



## seanbuddha (9. August 2013)

Sozialinkompatibel schrieb:


> Wahrer Beitrag, aber was bleibt sonst übrig, außer den "Tieren" wir sind nunmal an der Spitze der Nahrungskette.
> Fressen oder gefressen werden.



Ich wüsste nicht dass zur Spitze der Nahrungskette maschineller Massenmord zur Nahrungsversorgung gehört von der 30% sowieso im Müll landen.

Oder Tierversuche a la "Wir wollten wissen ob es geht" (Siehe lumineszierende Katzen)


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (9. August 2013)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Ich wüsste nicht dass zur Spitze der Nahrungskette maschineller Massenmord zur Nahrungsversorgung gehört von der 30% sowieso im Müll landen.



Ja, dadurch ist unser überleben gesichert. Lieber zu viel als zu wenig.


----------



## Wynn (9. August 2013)

jetzt steigert euch nicht in etwas rein sonst schlagt ihr euch nur wieder gegenseitig die fresse ein und dann ist das geheule gross weil die mods editeren mussten


----------



## seanbuddha (9. August 2013)

Sozialinkompatibel schrieb:


> Ja, dadurch ist unser überleben gesichert. Lieber zu viel als zu wenig.



Nun, es ist in diesem Maße nicht für das Überleben notwendig. Unsere Großeltern und die davor konnten auch ohne den heutigen immensen Fleischkonsum auskommen.

Zudem nutzen wir das Geschenk unserer hohen Intelligenz nicht. (Naja... bei manchen eher unterirdisch) Ethik und Moral spielt in dieser Industrie keine Rolle. Ich weiss, diese beiden Dinge sind sachen die wir durch unsere Intelligenz uns selbst auferlegt haben, aber wieso bewahren wir sie nicht auch für andere Spezien unseres Planeten? Nehmen wir an eine andere Rasse würde sich auf unserer Erde erheben (Ob terristisch oder extraterristisch sei jetzt mal außen vor gelassen) und würde dasselbe tun wie wir.

Was wäre deine Meinung?

Spitze der Nahrungskette?


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (9. August 2013)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Nun, es ist in diesem Maße nicht für das Überleben notwendig. Unsere Großeltern und die davor konnten auch ohne den heutigen immensen Fleischkonsum auskommen.
> 
> Zudem nutzen wir das Geschenk unserer hohen Intelligenz nicht. (Naja... bei manchen eher unterirdisch) Ethik und Moral spielt in dieser Industrie keine Rolle. Ich weiss, diese beiden Dinge sind sachen die wir durch unsere Intelligenz uns selbst auferlegt haben, aber wieso bewahren wir sie nicht auch für andere Spezien unseres Planeten? Nehmen wir an eine andere Rasse würde sich auf unserer Erde erheben (Ob terristisch oder extraterristisch sei jetzt mal außen vor gelassen) und würde dasselbe tun wie wir.
> 
> ...



Wenn sie uns verdrängt, würde sie unseren Platz einnehmen.


----------



## seanbuddha (10. August 2013)

Aber würdest du dir nicht selbst dann eine bessere Behandlung wünschen?


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (10. August 2013)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Aber würdest du dir nicht selbst dann eine bessere Behandlung wünschen?


ich sagte nie das unser System gerecht ist.

Aber so ist das Leben halt.


----------



## seanbuddha (10. August 2013)

Sozialinkompatibel schrieb:


> ich sagte nie das unser System gerecht ist.
> 
> Aber so ist das Leben halt.



Wieso dann nicht ändern?


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (10. August 2013)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Wieso dann nicht ändern?



Weil da nicht alle mitziehen, jeder kann für sich was ändern und die welt ein stückchen "besser" machen.
Solange Geld die Welt regiert, wirst du meinen Ansichten nach nicht viel ändern können.


----------



## Aun (10. August 2013)

meine reaktion auf euer thema: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (10. August 2013)

Aun schrieb:


> meine reaktion auf euer thema:
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


GET UR SUIT ON!!!!!


----------



## EspCap (10. August 2013)

Sozialinkompatibel schrieb:


> Du bist also der Meinung die Pharmaindustrie will nur helfen? x)



Hab ich nie gesagt. Die Pharmaindustrie will Geld machen, wie jede andere Industrie auch. Das kann man ihr wohl kaum übel nehmen. Aber Geld macht man nunmal mit Produkten, die sich verkaufen. Natürlich ist das ganze ein bisschen komplizierter, aber es ist Schwachsinn zu behaupten, die Pharmaindustrie hätte kein Interesse daran, Krebs zu heilen. 




Sozialinkompatibel schrieb:


> [font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]Damit könnte so viel sinnvolleres getan werden um das aktuelle Leben wesentlich angenehmer und fairer allen gegenüber zu machen.[/font]



Zum Beispiel? 



seanbuddha schrieb:


> Aber ich bin der Meinung, das Tierversuche solcher Art nicht gemacht werden sollten, *da Erfolgsaussichten sehr gering sind.*



Und das kannst du wie genau beurteilen wenn ich fragen darf? 



seanbuddha schrieb:


> Oder Tierversuche a la "Wir wollten wissen ob es geht" (Siehe lumineszierende Katzen)



Das mag für dich vielleicht unnötig klingen, aber hier geht es um Grundlagenforschung. Ich kenne das mit der Biolumineszenz ehrlich gesagt praktisch nur mit Fischen, aber das war eine relativ große Sache - weil gezeigt wurde, dass Gene von einem Organismus in einen anderen eingesetzt werden können und dort funktionieren (das "Lumineszenz-Gen" kam von ursprünglich von einer Qualle). Die Möglichkeiten die das eröffnet sind gigantisch, deswegen wird da auch an allen Ecken und Enden geforscht. Wissen zu wollen, ob etwas geht, ist so ziemlich der Antrieb für jegliche Innovation.


----------



## Alux (10. August 2013)

Mal was zum Thema zur Abwechslung. Mich regts auf das ich wegen Krankenstand nicht Altstadtzauber gehen konnte -.-


----------



## Konov (10. August 2013)

Alux schrieb:


> Mal was zum Thema zur Abwechslung. Mich regts auf das ich wegen *Krankenstand *nicht *Altstadtzauber *gehen konnte -.-



Zwei wörter in einem satz, die ich net verstehe


----------



## Alux (10. August 2013)

Eines kauf ich dir ab 

Altstadtzauber ist in der ganzen Stadt ein Flohmarkt und Nachts gibts auf 6 Bühnen Live Musik verschiedenster Genres. Geht 2 Tage lang und wird von den Stadtrichtern (Faschingsgilde der Stadt) organisiert.


----------



## Konov (10. August 2013)

Alux schrieb:


> Eines kauf ich dir ab
> 
> Altstadtzauber ist in der ganzen Stadt ein Flohmarkt und Nachts gibts auf 6 Bühnen Live Musik verschiedenster Genres. Geht 2 Tage lang und wird von den Stadtrichtern (Faschingsgilde der Stadt) organisiert.



Und ich nehme an du musst das bett hüten weil du schreibst "krankenstand"


----------



## Derulu (10. August 2013)

Konov schrieb:


> Und ich nehme an du musst das bett hüten weil du schreibst "krankenstand"



Gibt es das in Deutschland nicht? "Vorübergehende Arbeitsunfähigkeit aufgrund von Krankheit"? Öhmmm..."Erkrankungszeit Berufstätiger"


----------



## Konov (10. August 2013)

Derulu schrieb:


> Gibt es das in Deutschland nicht? "Vorübergehende Arbeitsunfähigkeit aufgrund von Krankheit"? Öhmmm..."Erkrankungszeit Berufstätiger"



Doch klar, aber der Ausdruck "Krankenstand" ist mir in meinem ganzen Leben in deutschland noch nicht untergekommen. 
Weder gelesen, noch gehört oder je selbst verwendet. Ich schätze das ist mehr eine österreichische angewohnheit (weil Alux ja Ösi ist)


im deutschen hätte man den Satz eher so formuliert: _"Mich regts auf das ich wegen *Krankschreibung *nicht *zum *Altstadtzauber gehen konnte" _


----------



## Alux (10. August 2013)

Konov schrieb:


> Doch klar, aber der Ausdruck "Krankenstand" ist mir in meinem ganzen Leben in deutschland noch nicht untergekommen.
> Weder gelesen, noch gehört oder je selbst verwendet. Ich schätze das ist mehr eine österreichische angewohnheit (weil Alux ja Ösi ist)
> 
> 
> im deutschen hätte man den Satz eher so formuliert: _"Mich regts auf das ich wegen *Krankschreibung *nicht *zum *Altstadtzauber gehen konnte" _



Naja Krankschreibung heißts hochoffiziell aber umgangssprachlich sagen wir halt Krankenstand. Und das zum ist Streitsache z.B. Nächstes Jahr fahre ich Donauinselfest - Nächstes Jahr fahre ich zum Donauinselfest. Bedeutet beides das gleiche nur hat das eine 1 Wort mehr


----------



## Saji (10. August 2013)

Krankenstand ist auch in Deutschland geläufig. Aber scheinbar nicht in allen Regionen. ^^

Hab Hunger und die Pommes brauchen noch eine Weile im Ofen. 1/5
Gestern war es so schön kühl, heute scheint schon wieder die Sonne... 2/5
Mein Hund tritt mir nachts immer in die Rippen! 4/5 ^^


----------



## heinzelmännchen (10. August 2013)

Konov schrieb:


> im deutschen hätte man den Satz eher so formuliert: _"Mich regts auf das ich wegen *Krankschreibung *nicht *zum *Altstadtzauber gehen konnte" _



_"Mich regts auf*, dass *ich wegen Krankschreibung nicht zum Altstadtzauber gehen konnte" _


fix'd


----------



## Hutzifutzi (10. August 2013)

Mich regt scho lang nix mehr auf


----------



## Deanne (10. August 2013)

Diskussionen zum Thema Tierversuche/Veganismus/Tierrechte sollte man in diesem Forum vermeiden, wenn man keinen abgesägten Pferdekopf im Bett haben will.

@Topic:

Meine Nachbarn haben laut Beischlaf und ich muss Vokabeln lernen.


----------



## Wynn (10. August 2013)

Deanne schrieb:


> @Topic:
> 
> Meine Nachbarn haben laut Beischlaf und ich muss Vokabeln lernen.



aufnehmen auf cd brennen und dann zettel im hausflur hängen bitte sein sie das nächste mal leiser - falls sie nicht glauben wie laut sie sind hier ein soundbeweis und wenn du mit den nachbarn eh im krieg bist hinweis auf so nen ballknebel ^^


----------



## Konov (11. August 2013)

Saji schrieb:


> Krankenstand ist auch in Deutschland geläufig. Aber scheinbar nicht in allen Regionen. ^^



Ich schätze mehr im Süden deutschlands 



heinzelmännchen schrieb:


> _"Mich regts auf*, dass *ich wegen Krankschreibung nicht zum Altstadtzauber gehen konnte" _
> 
> fix'd


----------



## Alux (11. August 2013)

Deanne schrieb:


> @Topic:
> 
> Meine Nachbarn haben laut Beischlaf und ich muss Vokabeln lernen.



Eiskalt Polizei rufen wegen Ruhestörung. Die Nachbarn würden dumm aus der Wäsche schaun

@Topic: Bugs in der Arma3 Beta, da sitzt ein Kumpel 3 Wochen und baut ne echt geile Mission und dann macht das Spiel nen Strich durch die Rechnung.


----------



## EspCap (11. August 2013)

Versicherung mit Teilkasko (inkl. Diebstahlschutz) für einen 1500 EUR Roller kostet 76 EUR.
Das gleiche für ein 1000 EUR Fahrrad kostet ca. 150 EUR. Warum?


----------



## Konov (11. August 2013)

Was für ne versicherung soll das sein? Je nach Versicherung kostet das vllt mehr

Ist das ne Hausratversicherung?? Fahrraddiebstahlschutz fällt nämlich darunter


----------



## EspCap (11. August 2013)

Nein, ich hab mich nach einer separaten Fahrradversicherung umgeschaut... ich glaube nicht, dass eine Hausratsversicherung so ein teures Fahrrad mit einschließt, oder? Ich muss mich da noch ein bisschen umschauen, ich hab auch irgendwo gelesen dass die Hausrats nicht haftet, wenn es Nachts draußen steht. Und das kann durchaus mal passieren. Ehrlich gesagt bin ich mir nicht mal sicher ob und wenn ja was für eine Hausratsversicherung wir hier haben, ich glaube ich muss mich noch ein bisschen informieren.


----------



## Ogil (11. August 2013)

Bei der Hausratsversicherung musst Du halt schauen ob Deine die sogenannte Nachtzeitklausel (haftet nur fuer Diebstahl zwischen 6 und 22h) enthaelt (was logisch doof ist) und ob es eine Klausel gibt welche die maximale Haftung fuer Fahrraeder limitiert (teils z.B. auf 5% der Hausratsversicherungs-Summe begrenzt). Meist zaehlt die Hausratsversicherung auch nicht bei Vandalismus - das heisst wenn Dir jemand vorm Haus Dein 5000-Euro-Rennrad zu Klump tritt hast Du Pech gehabt...


----------



## Konov (11. August 2013)

Jopp, also um beim Thema Diebstahl zu bleiben, da sind auch 10000 EUro fahrräder mit inbegriffen in der hausrat.
Aber bei beschädigungen wie gesagt ist das was anderes


----------



## Wynn (11. August 2013)

schon wieder total verschnupft, müde, alle gelenke schmerzen usw 5/5


----------



## Deanne (13. August 2013)

Ich habe Termine verschoben und sitze seit 8 Uhr zuhause, weil heute ein wichtiges Paket kommen soll. Niemand klingelt, okay, dann kommt es wohl noch. 

Kaum gehe ich in den Hausflur, liegt auf dem Boden (!) eine Karte mit der Notiz, dass man mich nicht angetroffen hat. Nun kann ich das Paket erst morgen abholen. Schön, dass ich es heute brauche. Ich raste gleich völlig aus!!


----------



## Wynn (13. August 2013)

lass mich raten  Hermes ?

die dafür bekannt


----------



## Deanne (13. August 2013)

Wynn schrieb:


> lass mich raten  Hermes ?
> 
> die dafür bekannt



Hermes? Ne, die brauchen zwar ewig, liefern aber wenigstens zuverlässig aus. In meinem Fall war es (wieder mal) DHL.


----------



## EspCap (13. August 2013)

Verdammte Gefühle. 5/5

Gibt es was blöderes, als auf die beste Freundin zu stehen und zu wissen (weil sie oft darüber redet), dass sie auf einen guten Kumpel steht? 
Was soll man da denn schon sagen wenn sie fragt, was sie machen soll...


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (13. August 2013)

EspCap schrieb:


> Verdammte Gefühle. 5/5
> 
> Gibt es was blöderes, als auf die beste Freundin zu stehen und zu wissen (weil sie oft darüber redet), dass sie auf einen guten Kumpel steht?
> Was soll man da denn schon sagen wenn sie fragt, was sie machen soll...


"Küss mich" sagen x)


----------



## EspCap (13. August 2013)

Sozialinkompatibel schrieb:


> "Küss mich" sagen x)



Ich glaube das würde das ganze nicht einfacher machen... glaube nicht dass sie ahnt wie's mir diesbezüglich geht. 
Sie ist gerade am überlegen, ob sie ihm in Zukunft aus dem Weg geht oder es ihm "gesteht". 
Hach, toll. Und weil das noch nicht toll genug ist hatte ich haargenau die Situation mit dem gleichen Kumpel vor einem Jahr schon mal. 
Er ist dann mit ihr zusammen gekommen, nach 3 Wochen dann wieder auseinander und seitdem redet sie weder mit ihm noch mit mir wirklich was und hängt _jetzt _neuerdings mit _meiner_ Exfreundin rum, obwohl sie mit der bis wir auseinander gegangen sind null zu tun hatte. Oh man, Frauen sind kompliziert


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (13. August 2013)

EspCap schrieb:


> Ich glaube das würde das ganze nicht einfacher machen... glaube nicht dass sie ahnt wie's mir diesbezüglich geht.
> Sie ist gerade am überlegen, ob sie ihm in Zukunft aus dem Weg geht oder es ihm "gesteht".
> Hach, toll. Und weil das noch nicht toll genug ist hatte ich haargenau die Situation mit dem gleichen Kumpel vor einem Jahr schon mal.
> Er ist dann mit ihr zusammen gekommen, nach 3 Wochen dann wieder auseinander und seitdem redet sie weder mit ihm noch mit mir wirklich was und hängt _jetzt _neuerdings mit _meiner_ Exfreundin rum, obwohl sie mit der bis wir auseinander gegangen sind null zu tun hatte. Oh man, Frauen sind kompliziert



Ist doch ganz leicht, Blumen, Schokolade, Liebesfilme, und tausend Dinge die du erraten musst.


----------



## Aun (13. August 2013)

Sozialinkompatibel schrieb:


> Ist doch ganz leicht, Blumen, Schokolade, Liebesfilme, und Roofies



fixd    dafür komm ich in die hölle


----------



## otherhuman (14. August 2013)

Botter rühmt sich im TV!

http://www.zdf.de/ZDFmediathek/kanaluebersicht/aktuellste/1096172#/beitrag/video/1962488/Topfgeldj%C3%A4ger-vom-12-August-201
ab 14:30 erklärt er was er macht....name wird bei 4:49 eingeblendet

Was mich aufregt ist wie das Hinterwäldler-Publikum dann auch noch klatscht.


----------



## Aun (14. August 2013)

und was genua regt dich daran auf? ....

mail doch nen ticket mit link an das blizzard team. da bekommst die goldene flamer laterne geschenkt. meine fresse...... 

die dumme masse klatscht nur deswegen, weil es für den laien, als geniale geschäftsidee gilt.....


----------



## Schrottinator (14. August 2013)

Die Klatschen deswegen, weil das Schild aufgeleuchtet hat.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (14. August 2013)

Reiseverkehrsgesellschaften.

Insbesondere die DB, habt das ja sicher mitbekommen in Mainz.
Muss heute für ne Stunde in die Stadt (Arzttermin) das wird ein TAGESAUSFLUG, meine Züge haben immer rund 2 Stunden Verspätung, muss umsteigen etc.
(Normal fährt mein Zug in 30min nach Mainz durch...)
Am Montag geht meine Schule los, bin mal gespannt wie ich da püntklich sein werde? Nehm am Besten ein Zug um 3 Uhr nachts, vielleicht komm ich dann nur 5 Minuten zu spät.

Mich regts am Meisten auf das die verschissene DB absolut NICHTS auf die Reihe bekommt, weil sie zu unfähig sind ihre Mitarbeiter zu koordinieren.
Oh, ich finde währen so einer Zeit sollte man seine Fahrkosten erstattet bekommen.
Dreist genug das sie OHNE SCHREIBEN(!) die Monatsfahrkartenpreise erhöhen und mehr abbuchen, aber dann
ne mangelhafte Dienstleistung bringen.
Wenn ich die -130 jeden Monat sehe auf den Kontoauszügen könnte ich kotzen.
Die Züge sind: Kaputt, dreckig, stinken, überfüllt, ständig DEFEKT, kommen so gut wie immer zu spät, haben unfreundliches Personal.
Würde ich in Amerika wohnen, würd ich im Zug extra ausrutschen, mir das Bein brechen und sie auf 10 Millionen verklagen.

Unendlich/5
ICH HASSE DIE DB.
Btw, die ganzen Hassposts auf deren FBseite muntern mich auf, bin echt nicht der Einzige der sie hasst.

Kommentare wie "Darum fahr ich Auto" oder "Fahr doch Auto" könnt ihr für euch behalten.


----------



## Aun (14. August 2013)

darum fahr ich fahrrad


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (14. August 2013)

Aun schrieb:


> darum fahr ich fahrrad


Oh man... 
Bringst mich immer wieder zum schmunzeln. x)


----------



## bkeleanor (14. August 2013)

Ich kann deinen Frust durchaus verstehen.
Ich bin in meinem Leben bisher 2 mal mit der DB gefahren. Das war dieses Jahr im März als ich geschäftlich die ISH besuchte.
Gefreut habe ich mich auf 2 entspannte fahrten im reservierten Abteil eines ICE. Bekommen habe ich einen alten schrott Zug auf der Hinfahrt und einen alten schrott Zug mit 2 Stunden Verspätung auf der Rückfahrt. Am Bahnhof hat es geheissen er würde gar nicht mehr fahren. Das unfreundliche Schalterpersonal hat mich dann darauf hingewiesen, dass ich ein Idiot bin und dem Lautsprecher nicht glauben darf, da die Anzeigetafel recht hat.

Das nächste mal fahr ich mit dem Geschäftsauto dahin.


----------



## Deanne (14. August 2013)

Oh, die Deutsche Bahn, wie ich sie liebe.

Neulich war ich abends in Düsseldorf unterwegs. Normalerweise fahre ich zu später Stunde mit dem Auto, aber die Parksituation in Düsseldorf ist einfach ein Alptraum. Ich bin dann um 23 Uhr in den Regionalexpress gestiegen. Auf der Anzeigetafel stand, dass er über Duisburg fährt, die Durchsage passte auch. 
Blöd war nur, dass ich irgendwann in Essen-Kettwig festgestellt habe, dass ich im falschen Zug sitze. 

Okay, zur Not kann man in Essen ja wieder umsteigen und zurückfahren. Aber nein! Wegen eines Stellfehlers endete der Zug am Kettwiger Stausee,
 irgendwo in der Pampa. Dort stand ich dann, es war mittlerweile kurz nach 12. Ich musste mir dann ein Taxi zum Essener HBF nehmen und 20 Euro blechen. 
Zuhause war ich dann gegen 3 Uhr früh.

Das Geld habe ich mir dann am nächsten Tag am Service-Schalter zurückgeholt.


----------



## Konov (14. August 2013)

Geil ist auch, dass man eigentlich von jedem nur negatives über die Bahn hört.... kann mich nicht erinnern, dass die Bahn mal jemand gelobt hat aus meinem Bekanntenkreis


----------



## Schrottinator (14. August 2013)

Konov schrieb:


> Geil ist auch, dass man eigentlich von jedem nur negatives über die Bahn hört.... kann mich nicht erinnern, dass die Bahn mal jemand gelobt hat aus meinem Bekanntenkreis



Wenn man die Bahn für etwas Loben muss, dann für ihr konsequentes Verhalten. Es gibt nicht viele Unternehmen, die sich dermaßen Bemühen die Kunden permanent zu Strafen. Hut ab vor dem Durchhaltevermögen!


----------



## seanbuddha (14. August 2013)

Das doofe Forum mit seiner doofen Fehlermeldung die erst nach Stunden weg ist:
Fatal error: Cannot redeclare class bbcodePlugin in /var/www/STORAGE/forumneu/admin/sources/classes/bbcode/custom/defaults.php on line 15
/5


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (14. August 2013)

Oh ok, war jetzt insgesamt 6 Stunden unterwegs, ich komm heim hängt da so'n blöder Wisch.
"Tv Umrüstung" Mittwoch vormittags... ZGHKZFFVJVNMLZDCB.
Wie kommt man auf so ne behinderte Idee das unter der Woche vormittags zumachen.
Und alle Mieter müssen da sein sonst klappt das nicht. 
"Sorry kann heute nicht zur Schule kommen, Tv-Netz wird umgerüstet.
Erst DEUTSCHE Bahn jetzt Kabel DEUTSCHLAND, so langsam glaub ich da läuft ne Verschwörung.
Mal sehen ob die Mum meiner Freundin Zeit hat, wenn sie keine Nachtschicht hat, weil nem Nebenmieter geb ich mein Schlüssel nicht.
Am Ende fliegt noch mein geheimes Drogenlabor in der Küche und die Hanfplantage im Badezimmer auf.

In dem Sinne Unternehmen mit DEUTSCH im Namen. 5/5

Meanwhile im Bundestag:
Fr. Merkel: Der Plan den Einwohnern MEINES Landes den letzten Nerv zu rauben geht auf, das werden wir alles der Spd und den Grünen in die Schuhe schieben. Damit ich weiter an der Macht bleibe.
HUEHUEHUEHUEHUEHUEHUE.


----------



## Schrottinator (14. August 2013)

Sozialinkompatibel schrieb:


> Meanwhile im Bundestag:
> Fr. Merkel: Der Plan den Einwohnern MEINES Landes den letzten Nerv zu rauben geht auf, das werden wir alles der Spd und den Grünen in die Schuhe schieben. Damit ich weiter an der Macht bleibe.
> HUEHUEHUEHUEHUEHUEHUE.



Darf die alte Schachtel wirklich in die dritte Runde gehen? Ich dachte nachm zweiten Mal wäre Schluss?


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (14. August 2013)

Schrottinator schrieb:


> Darf die alte Schachtel wirklich in die dritte Runde gehen? Ich dachte nachm zweiten Mal wäre Schluss?


Ich hab keine Ahnung, aber bloß keine Politikdiskussion starten.


----------



## Aun (14. August 2013)

Sozialinkompatibel schrieb:


> Mutti






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



verdammte scheisse. da schläft man mit offenem fenster und holt sich den rotz.... 1/5


----------



## schneemaus (14. August 2013)

Joah, das mit der Bahn hier stresst mich auch ziemlich. Ich hab ein verdammtes Glück, dass mein Vater seinen Urlaub verschieben musste, sonst wär der jetzt in Kroatien und ich wäre nie im Leben auch nur halbwegs pünktlich nach Frankfurt gekommen gestern. Nächste Woche fällt der Termin dann aus (wenigstens das fügt sich zusammen...) und in zwei Wochen muss ich meinen Vater nochmal wegen Auto anbetteln. Juhu.

Und ansonsten: Meine Grundstimmung. Eigentlich läuft's grade ziemlich rund, aber irgendwie geht's mir trotzdem doof. Und ich komm einfach nicht dahinter, wieso. 5/5, weil's halt einfach nervt.


----------



## Alux (14. August 2013)

Irgendwie fühl ich mich geistig unterfordert bei der Arbeit aber wayne, Auns Sig heitert mich immer wieder auf


----------



## Ol@f (14. August 2013)

Schrottinator schrieb:


> Darf die alte Schachtel wirklich in die dritte Runde gehen? Ich dachte nachm zweiten Mal wäre Schluss?


Nein, da gibt es in Deutschland keine Beschränkung.


----------



## Hordlerkiller (14. August 2013)

Die Deutsche Bahn, weil habe mal so aus spaß geguckt was so ein Fahrdienstleiter/-in verdient in der ausbildung, das im dem Bereich damit die Züge Pünktlich Fahre (Pünktlich) so knapp 680&#8364; und das für nen hohen realabschluss, 
kein Wunder das das keiner macht und warum die Züge zu spät kommen (aja letztes Ausbildungjahr so um die 800&#8364 und laut inet verdinen die festangestellten knapp 1600&#8364; netto) Good Bye Deutsche Bahn 30/5

*
*manchmal frage ich mich ich bin zu nett für diese Welt, glaube schon fast bin in der falschen zeit angehalten um zu Leben.


----------



## Konov (15. August 2013)

VON NER WESPE GESTOCHEN.... oh may gawd, zum glück hatte die hausärztin noch offen und war wie immer super freundlich, gleich als erster reingelotst worden...

trotzdem 4/5


----------



## Aun (15. August 2013)

Konov schrieb:


> VON NER WESPE GESTOCHEN.... oh may gawd, zum glück hatte die hausärztin noch offen und war wie immer super freundlich, gleich als erster reingelotst worden...
> 
> trotzdem 4/5



in den piephahn oder wo? man bist du ne memme


----------



## Wynn (15. August 2013)

vieleicht hat er eine allergie


----------



## Konov (15. August 2013)

Aun schrieb:


> in den piephahn oder wo? man bist du ne memme




Ne in den nacken 

Wer weiß, nachher schwillt das an oder so


----------



## Aun (15. August 2013)

Konov schrieb:


> Ne in den nacken
> 
> Wer weiß, nachher schwillt das an oder so






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Konov (15. August 2013)

Es ist echt herrlich dass du für jeden scheiss animierte gifs parat hast


----------



## BloodyEyeX (15. August 2013)

Bei der Hausärztin ist die Gefahr höher das dir was an schwillt.

Bisschen Fenistil drauf und gut ist. Wespen sind keine Hornissen.


----------



## Konov (15. August 2013)

BloodyEyeX schrieb:


> Bei der Hausärztin ist die Gefahr höher das dir was an schwillt.


----------



## Wynn (15. August 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hordlerkiller (15. August 2013)

badam tch ^^


----------



## Legendary (15. August 2013)

Konov schrieb:


> VON NER WESPE GESTOCHEN.... oh may gawd, zum glück hatte die hausärztin noch offen und war wie immer super freundlich, gleich als erster reingelotst worden...



Gott bist du ne Pussy.


----------



## Aun (15. August 2013)

Legendary schrieb:


> Gott bist du ne Pussy.



sag ich doch die ganze zeit!


----------



## Konov (15. August 2013)

Jaja, ihr Tastaturhelden, mit Insektenstichen soll man net spaßen


----------



## Aun (15. August 2013)

Legendary schrieb:


> Gott bist du ne Pussy.


----------



## Wynn (15. August 2013)

wenn man allergisch ist - aber wenn du es gewesen wärst dann würdest du nicht hier tippen sondern wärst im krankenhaus


----------



## Konov (15. August 2013)

Wynn schrieb:


> wenn man allergisch ist - aber wenn du es gewesen wärst dann würdest du nicht hier tippen sondern wärst im krankenhaus



Ich weiß, ich weiß... ich provozier ja nur unsere tastaturhelden  

is mir doch scheiss egal der stich
Hab 2 stunden gekühlt, jetzt merk ich schon gar nix mehr


----------



## Deanne (15. August 2013)

Wynn schrieb:


> wenn man allergisch ist - aber wenn du es gewesen wärst dann würdest du nicht hier tippen sondern wärst im krankenhaus



Ich war mal wegen 30 Mückenstichen im Krankenhaus. Und ich bin nicht allergisch.

@Topic:

_" Sinti und Roma fordern eine Namensänderung der Zigeunersauce. Sie fühlen sich herabgewürdigt."_

Oh man...


----------



## Wynn (15. August 2013)

das ist was anderes bei 30 stichen 

während bei konov es nur ein stich war er nicht allergisch ist und nur trollen wollte ^^


----------



## schneemaus (15. August 2013)

Die Lebensgefährtin meines Vaters wurde gestern operiert, alles gut gelaufen. Vor ner halben Stunde ist sie kollabiert und liegt jetzt mit Verdacht auf Infarkt auf der kardiologischen Intensivstation und keiner bekommt was gesagt. Ich würd gerne hin fahren, aber hier fährt ja nix und ich wäre über zwei Stunden unterwegs. Wer weiß, wann es bemerkt worden wäre, wenn mein Vater grade nicht da gewesen wäre. 1000/5


----------



## Aun (15. August 2013)

naja schlechter getrollt als baron, und der ist erst seit kurzem im forum ^^


----------



## Konov (16. August 2013)

Dass die 2014er fiveten schuhe um die 140 Euro kosten werden  2/5

Ist ja schon fast wie mit den ganzen überteuerten Apple produkten

Gut dass es noch bezahlbare Motocross Bekleidung von ONEAL gibt. Ist doch völlig Banane sowas


----------



## heinzelmännchen (16. August 2013)

PayPal hat mich gestern als ich das Humble Origin Bundle gekauft hab beim Wechselkurs um 14 Cent betrogen


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (16. August 2013)

heinzelmännchen schrieb:


> PayPal hat mich gestern als ich das Humble Origin Bundle gekauft hab beim Wechselkurs um 14 Cent betrogen


VERKLAG SIE!!!!


----------



## heinzelmännchen (16. August 2013)

Sozialinkompatibel schrieb:


> VERKLAG SIE!!!!





Aye Aye Cäptän!


----------



## Keashaa (16. August 2013)

Leute, die selbst keine Entscheidungen fällen wollen, aber an jeder Entscheidung rumnörgeln: 10/5

Entweder die sollen nen Arsch in der Hose haben und auch mal was entscheiden und dafür den Kopf hinhalten oder einfach mal Fresse halten und damit leben, dass jemand anderes ne Entscheidung trifft. Aber motzen war schon immer einfacher als selbst was bewegen!


----------



## Saji (16. August 2013)

Bei ebay ein Paar Hausschuhe bestellt... BÄM, falsche Schuhe bekommen. Clogs statt Pantoletten. 5/5


----------



## Konov (16. August 2013)

Zitat PCGAMES zum GTA5 Multiplayer:



> Abseits von actiongeladenen Missionen ruht ihr euch beispielsweise in eurem eigenen Appartement aus, das ihr euch zuvor gekauft habt. *Cool: Eure Freunde können euch in euren eigenen vier Wänden besuchen und mit euch abhängen. Über den Flachbildfernseher in eurer Wohnung schaut ihr euch beispielsweise die typischen GTA-Fernsehserien an.*



COOL?? Was ist denn daran cool?
Als wäre es nicht übertrieben genug dass man noch "Housing" betreibt... das ist doch GTA und nicht die Sims!
Dann auch noch einen Fernseher in der *virtuellen *Wohnung, über den wir dann *virtuelle *Sendungen *virtuell *sehen können. (selbstverständlich mit unseren Freunden die mit ihren Charakteren *virtuell *neben uns sitzen)

Was für ein Schwachsinn ist das bloß... wenn ich sowas lese hab ich kein Bock mehr drauf. Ich Möchte ein simples unterhaltungsspiel und keine Parallelwelt 
Sowas ist scheinbar nur für Leute gedacht, die kein Reallife haben


----------



## Selor Kiith (16. August 2013)

Wenn man alleine ist, alles ruhig und im Bad sich die verdammte Anti-Rutsch-Matte von der verdammten Wand löst... aber nicht schnell in einem Stück sondern relativ langsam...
Man das natürlich hört... und trotzdessen man weiß das es nur die verdammte Matte ist trotzdem in Panik gerät... 10/10


----------



## Sh1k4ri (17. August 2013)

Frauen 5/5

Mädel aus meinem Kurs erzählt überall rum wir haben geknutscht und seien zusammen, natürlich glaubten das nach 2 Tagen alle. Ich wusste es sei zunächst nur Spaß. Auf der Semesterfahrt letzte Woche treibt sie das weiter, ich dachte mir nix dabei. Am letzten Tag der Reise erfahre ich nun über eine Freundin von ihr, sie steht wirklich auf mich, und ob ich auch sie mag. WTF ?

Ich hab kp was ich glauben soll. Gut aussehen tut sie ja.


----------



## win3ermute (17. August 2013)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Gut aussehen tut sie ja.



Wo ist Dein Problem?


----------



## Sh1k4ri (17. August 2013)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> *Ich hab kp was ich glauben soll*. Gut aussehen tut sie ja.






win3ermute schrieb:


> Wo ist Dein Problem?



Da isses. Wäre schon nen ziemlicher tritt in die Fresse, wenn sie dann sagt "ne war nur spaß hahahaha"... den Tritt habe ich schon Ende meiner letzten Beziehung bekommen. Naja ich sprech sie trotzdem Montag drauf an.


----------



## Konov (17. August 2013)

win3ermute schrieb:


> Wo ist Dein Problem?



So seh ich das auch 

@Topic
festsitzende Schraube in der Wand und im Regal.... seit 2 Stunden sinnlos am rumwürgen.

KURZ VORM RAGE 5/5


----------



## win3ermute (17. August 2013)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Da isses. Wäre schon nen ziemlicher tritt in die Fresse, wenn sie dann sagt "ne war nur spaß hahahaha"... den Tritt habe ich schon Ende meiner letzten Beziehung bekommen. Naja ich sprech sie trotzdem Montag drauf an.



Ist doch Kinderkacke! Mehr als "Hau app Du Spast!" kann sie nicht sagen. Die Generation von heute... "YOLO" herumschreien und dabei "Carpe Diem" vergessen bzw. nicht nutzen... Du findest sie offenbar toll; sie findet Dich... als irgendwas... "Nein" gesagt hat sie schon, wenn Du gar nicht fragst. 

Muß man euch denn alles beibringen?! Ist ein Wunder, daß die Menschheit bisher überlebt hat (obwohl... "12 und schwanger und saublöd"... wir sind wohl offenbar Nachfahren von Vollidioten...)

Edit:



Konov schrieb:


> festsitzende Schraube in der Wand und im Regal.... seit 2 Stunden sinnlos am rumwürgen.



Details? Senkkopf oder "greifbar"? Wasserpumpenzange (möglichst brauchbar) am Start? Kleiner Meißel wirkt bei Senkkopf auch Wunder!


----------



## Baron King Zwei (17. August 2013)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Gut aussehen tut sie ja.



die hässliche vom letzten mal?  ^^ 

was studierst du eigentlich? bestimmt sehen wir uns immer aber du hast keine ahnung wer ich bin looool


----------



## Sh1k4ri (17. August 2013)

Soviel zum Thema "Schubladendenken"  Ich bin eigentlich ne sehr selbstsichere Person, nur verstehe ich nicht wie so aus "Spaß" ernst werden kann, aber naja. Und ich zähle mich nicht zur Generation YOLO, ich darf schon alles machen was ich will und wo ich will... 

Es macht nur Spaß Leute damit zu nerven, weil es anscheinend besonders die Älteren reizt. ^^

@Baron nix Studium, Erzieher.


----------



## win3ermute (17. August 2013)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Ich bin eigentlich ne sehr selbstsichere Person, nur verstehe ich nicht wie so aus "Spaß" ernst werden kann, aber naja. Und ich zähle mich nicht zur Generation YOLO, ich darf schon alles machen was ich will und wo ich will...



Wärest Du selbstsicher, dann würdest Du hier nicht herumgreinen und "ich weiß nich was sie will das regt mich auf" schreien, sondern die "Sache" direkt klären. Souveränität sieht anders aus. Es sei denn, Du bist gleichzeitig eine Aufmerksamkeitshure.



> Es macht nur Spaß Leute damit zu nerven, weil es anscheinend besonders die Älteren reizt. ^^



Was wiederum für die Attention Whore sprechen würde - nur sehe ich das als reinen "Spruch" ohne Gehalt. Ergo: GEH DA RAN UND ERSTATTE BERICHT, DU VERLIERER ! 

Und reg' uns Ältere nicht weiter auf. Wir haben nicht mehr lange - das regt uns auf!


----------



## Ogil (17. August 2013)

win3ermute schrieb:


> Und reg' uns Ältere nicht weiter auf. Wir haben nicht mehr lange - das regt uns auf!


Denkt doch an sein Herz! Und seinen Blutdruck! Und wollt Ihr wirklich, dass ihm vom Aufregen die Haare ausgehen und er sich die langen roten Zotteln ueber die Platte kaemmen muss?


----------



## Sh1k4ri (17. August 2013)

Sind wir nicht alle Attention Whores ? Wir posten hier alle rein, um Aufmerksamkeit zu bekommen und Reaktionen von anderen zu erhalten, seien es Flames oder konstruktive Kritiken (wozu ich deine zähle). Im Internet kann jeder nen großes Ego und nen 60 cm Penis haben, was hinter dem Monitor sitzt weiß ja schließlich niemand, außer die NSA.

Ich kann nur sagen, dass ich bisher wirklich sehr selbstsicher bei Frauen war, in dieser Situation aber irgendwie nicht. Nun aber Ende der Diskussion. Ich glaube das dreht sich eh nur im Kreis. Ich erstatte Montag Bericht 

B2T: Momantan garnichts.


----------



## win3ermute (17. August 2013)

Ogil schrieb:


> Denkt doch an sein Herz! Und seinen Blutdruck! Und wollt Ihr wirklich, dass ihm vom Aufregen die Haare ausgehen und er sich die langen roten Zotteln ueber die Platte kaemmen muss?



Ich mag Dich nicht! Und wo bleiben die Fotos von der verdammten japano-inglesischen Karre?! Das regt mich auf!



Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Ich erstatte Montag Bericht



Ich erwarte nichts anderes als eine positive Rückmeldung in dieser Sache! Ein Versagen wird nicht akzeptiert! Das ist kriegsentscheidend! WHOOOSAAAA!


----------



## Konov (17. August 2013)

win3ermute schrieb:


> Details? Senkkopf oder "greifbar"? Wasserpumpenzange (möglichst brauchbar) am Start? Kleiner Meißel wirkt bei Senkkopf auch Wunder!



Die Schraube ist 20 Jahre alt und ne Mischung aus Loch und Schlitz.
Mit Kreuzschlitz kannste das ding komplett vergessen, Zange passt nicht weil das Regal noch dran hängt an der einen Schraube ^^

Werde demnächst Hilfe von meinem Heimwerk-Erfahrenen Vatter bekommen, bevor ich das Regal demoliere und die Wand einreiße


----------



## Ogil (17. August 2013)

Im schlimmsten Fall: Schraubenkopf abbohren, dann bekommst Du zumindest das Regal ab und dann hoffentlich mit ner Zange den Rest zu fassen.


----------



## win3ermute (17. August 2013)

Ogil schrieb:


> Im schlimmsten Fall: Schraubenkopf abbohren, dann bekommst Du zumindest das Regal ab und dann hoffentlich mit ner Zange den Rest zu fassen.



Wenn es nur Holz ist, dann geht immer der Kleinmeißel (auch in Blech und Guß ist das eine gute Idee, wenn man weiß, wie man schlagen muß - ansonsten ist's halt meist frustrierend, bis man den Dreh raus hat). Meißel ansetzen auf das Metall und in Lösrichtung schlagen, bis man das verdammte Ding mit der Zange fassen kann - Holz ist gegen kräftige Hammerschläge auf den Meißel kein Gegner! Bei Schrauben in Metall sieht das anders aus. Zur Not bohre ich da ein Loch, schraube dann ein Gewinde in das Loch, drehe eine Schraube ein, schweiße sie fest und versuche dann mein Glück. 

"Geht nicht gibbet nich!" Erste Lektion während meiner Lehrzeit. Gefolgt von "Wenn es schwer geht, machst Du was falsch!" Durfte ich damals "inhalieren"; wende ich allerdings bis heute in jeder Situation erfolgreich an!

Was mich aufregt: Ogil, weil der mir keinen professionellen D/A-Wandler kostenfrei zukommen lässt!


----------



## Selor Kiith (17. August 2013)

@Schiki

Sie hat am anfang das nur erzählt um auszuloten ob ihre allgemeine "Gesellschaft" diese Tatsache akzeptieren würde und scheinbar ist das ja der Fall weswegen sie ran will...
Mehr als nen Bein gestellt kriegen kannst du eh nicht ^^


----------



## Baron King Zwei (17. August 2013)

das ist auch mal eine theorie


----------



## Deanne (17. August 2013)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> nix Studium, Erzieher.


Freunde von mir sind auch Erzieher und bei denen wird auf Ausflügen auch nur geflirtet und gefummelt. Zum Glück studiere ich Geschichte, da sehen alle scheiße aus und kleiden sich wie vor 200 Jahren. Irgendwie passend.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (17. August 2013)

Deanne schrieb:


> Freunde von mir sind auch Erzieher und bei denen wird auf Ausflügen auch nur geflirtet und gefummelt. Zum Glück studiere ich Geschichte, da sehen alle scheiße aus und kleiden sich wie vor 200 Jahren. Irgendwie passend.



So hart ist es bei uns jetzt nicht, aber wenn man sich mal vor Augen führt, dass wir 4 Jungs (2 davon schwul) und 26 Mädchen + 2 Klassenlehrerinnen sind, könnte man meinen, dass sowas vorkommen könnte. Selbst meine beiden Lehrerinnen sind grade erst aus ihrem Referendariat raus... also alle relativ jung. 

Und nein, das ist kein Witz.


----------



## H2OTest (18. August 2013)

rankeds in lol ...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (18. August 2013)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> So hart ist es bei uns jetzt nicht, aber wenn man sich mal vor Augen führt, dass wir 4 Jungs (2 davon schwul) und 26 Mädchen + 2 Klassenlehrerinnen sind, könnte man meinen, dass sowas vorkommen könnte. Selbst meine beiden Lehrerinnen sind grade erst aus ihrem Referendariat raus... also alle relativ jung.
> 
> Und nein, das ist kein Witz.


Dann weiß ich ja was die nächsten 5 Jahre auf mich zukommt... x)


@H20, LoL hatte doch schon immer ein faires Matchmaking!


----------



## Alrikus (19. August 2013)

Ihr habt ja Sorgen xD Aber gerade solch eien Geschichte hat mich gerade ziemlich in die Misere gebracht. Immerhin habe ich mir gerade so richtig schön ein STD eigefangen. Wasn scheiß. Herpes Genitalis um ehrlich zusein. Damit iht mal einen Eindruck habt was ich gerade durchmache: 

"Wenn die Infektion weiter voran schreitet, können im Genitalbereich kleine Bläschen mit einer roten Hautumgebung entstehen. Die Bläschen sind eitrig und können auch verkrustete Beläge aufweisen, zumeist heilen die Bläschen nach 2-3 Wochen eigenständig wieder ab. Weitere Symptome von einem Genitalherpes können anhaltende Krankheitsgefühle, Fieber, Wasseransamlungen, geschwollene Lymphknoten oder Kopf- und Gliederschmerzen sein."  Lies mehr ..
Dagegen sind irgendwelceh Schrauben von Regalen wirklich totaler Kinderkram. 

Grüße ...


----------



## Legendary (19. August 2013)

Trollposting in 3...2...1...


----------



## Alrikus (19. August 2013)

Beziehst du das auf mich oder die Herren über mir. ??


----------



## schneemaus (19. August 2013)

Legendary schrieb:


> Trollposting in 3...2...1...



Meine Gedanken.

Und zum Thema "ihr habt Probleme"... jeder muss sich aufregen, das liegt in der Natur des Menschen. Und es kann sich ja nicht jeder drüber aufregen, dass seine Stiefmutter nach eine Routine-OP an einer Lungenembolie gestorben ist (unendlich/5), dass der eigene Vater ein totales Nervenbündel ist (über unendlich/5) und so weiter. Ich denk mir momentan auch "Eure Sorgen hätt ich grad gern" bei dem Thread hier, aber ich reg mich ja auch über Kleinigkeiten auf - liegt einfach in der Natur des Menschen.

Jetzt hab ich mein BTT auch schön verpackt.


----------



## Alrikus (19. August 2013)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Meine Gedanken.
> 
> Und zum Thema "ihr habt Probleme"... jeder muss sich aufregen, das liegt in der Natur des Menschen. Und es kann sich ja nicht jeder drüber aufregen, dass seine Stiefmutter nach eine Routine-OP an einer Lungenembolie gestorben ist (unendlich/5), dass der eigene Vater ein totales Nervenbündel ist (über unendlich/5) und so weiter. Ich denk mir momentan auch "Eure Sorgen hätt ich grad gern" bei dem Thread hier, aber ich reg mich ja auch über Kleinigkeiten auf - liegt einfach in der Natur des Menschen.
> 
> Jetzt hab ich mein BTT auch schön verpackt.


Rege mich abe rauch oft über allen möglichen KLeinkram auf udn denke mir dann einen Tag nur, scheiße war das unnötig


----------



## Saji (19. August 2013)

Spritzwasser hat meine Tastatur im Notebook gekillt... 4/5
Der ebay Verkäufer hat sich noch nicht gemeldet... 3/5
Keine Kohle für ein neues Notebook geschweige denn das alte reparieren zu lassen.. 3/5


----------



## EspCap (19. August 2013)

Inkompetente Arztpraxen/Labors. 
Vor 2 Wochen den ersten Termin gehabt, Laborergebnis sollte nach 10 Tagen da sein, nach 10 angerufen - nö, fehlt noch. Termin für heute bekommen.
Eben dagewesen - nö, den Termin haben Sie erst morgen (eigentlich ja nicht). 
Und das Ergebnis ist auch noch nicht da. Nächste Woche Montag wieder kommen, vorher gibt's nichts mehr. Dass ich zu dem Zeitpunkt eigentlich schon außer Landes sein wollte ist etwas blöd. 

Hätte ich gewusst wie inkompetent die sind hätte ich den Test auch selber machen können, dann hätte ich das Ergebnis nach einer Woche


----------



## H2OTest (19. August 2013)

WArum kreige ich eigentlich immer ich in der fucking promo so dumme impotente arschlöcher? 5/5


----------



## tonygt (19. August 2013)

Das ich grad voll am Rade drehe, weil meine Freundin im Chat so Mega abweisend ist. Wir ham uns jetzt seit ca 6 Wochen net gesehen, weil sie in Amerika war und wir uns nur über Chat überhaupt unterhalten bin. Eigentlich hasse ich Chats und weiß jetzt auch wieder warum. Weil ich meinen Gegenüber einfach nicht einschätzen kann. Ich weiß nicht ob sie einfach nur grad Traurig ist weil sie wieder hier ist oder ob da was anderes los ist. So ne ähnliche Situation hatte ich mit meiner Ex auch schon mal danach haben wir Schluss gemacht.

Ich hasse Chats 10/5


----------



## Wynn (20. August 2013)

dieses momente wo du schon 4 stunden oder mehr in spiele investierst hast und dann savegames kaputtgehe, spiel nicht weiter geht wegen bug und du dann denkst FUUU /


----------



## Keashaa (21. August 2013)

Wieso überlege ich mir eigentlich was für meine Frau? 3/5

Da sie aktuell ihre Abschlussarbeit schreibt und bald Geburtstag hat, wollte ich sie auf ein Wellnesswochende mitsamt Honeymoonsuite und Whirlpool im Zimmer einladen. Ihr erster Kommentar: "Das liegt aber ganz schön weit weg." oOo
F*ck, nen Whirlpool mitten im Zimmer mit Blick auf Flachbild-TV und Landschaft und sie redet über die Entfernung? oOo


----------



## bkeleanor (21. August 2013)

Buffed Werbung die das Komplette Fenster zudecken, sodass man close drücken muss um weiter ins Forum zu gelangen. 5/5

@ Keashaa
Frauen haben den Blick fürs wesentliche :-)


----------



## ZAM (21. August 2013)

bkeleanor schrieb:


> Buffed Werbung die das Komplette Fenster zudecken, sodass man close drücken muss um weiter ins Forum zu gelangen. 5/5




Dafür gibt es einen Thread. Schreibt solche Sachen doch bitte nicht einfach irgendwo hin. Dass ich das hier grad gesehen habe ist eher nur Zufall. Aber als "Hinweis" wäre es im privaten Gästebuch einer anderen Webseite genau so gut untergebracht gewesen. ^^


----------



## Manowar (21. August 2013)

ZAM schrieb:


> [/size]
> Dass ich das hier grad gesehen habe ist eher nur Zufall.



Was im Grunde ne schlechte Ausrede ist, weil ich ne Stunde vorher was in dem Thread gepostet hab, was genau das zeigt. 

Ihr solltet vllt mal die Werbeheinis wechseln.
Ich hab den Addblock nochmal rausgenommen, weil irgendwie müsst ihr ja an Geld kommen.
Ist aber jetzt wieder drin und Schnauze voll.
Und nicht nur ich werde so denken


----------



## Alux (21. August 2013)

Saji schrieb:


> Spritzwasser hat meine Tastatur im Notebook gekillt... 4/5
> Der ebay Verkäufer hat sich noch nicht gemeldet... 3/5
> Keine Kohle für ein neues Notebook geschweige denn das alte reparieren zu lassen.. 3/5



Ist die Tastatur so teuer? Ich müsst 60€ investieren um meine kaputte zu ersetzen, allerdings steht das Ding eh nur daheim daher wayne


----------



## ZAM (21. August 2013)

Manowar schrieb:


> Was im Grunde ne schlechte Ausrede ist, weil ich ne Stunde vorher was in dem Thread gepostet hab, was genau das zeigt.




Den anderen Thread habe ich abonniert. Und was bedeutet Ausrede jetzt genau?


----------



## Saji (22. August 2013)

Alux schrieb:


> Ist die Tastatur so teuer? Ich müsst 60€ investieren um meine kaputte zu ersetzen, allerdings steht das Ding eh nur daheim daher wayne



Keine Ahnung. Aber bei einem vier Jahre alten Notebook das ich nur sporadisch nutze ist es mir das auch nicht wert. Hab nun eine OEM Tastatur von Fujitsu Siemens dran, läuft. ^^ Nächstes Jahr gibt's vielleicht ein neues Notebook, je nach dem ob ich den Rechner aufrüste oder nicht.


----------



## Manowar (22. August 2013)

ZAM schrieb:


> [/size]
> 
> Den anderen Thread habe ich abonniert. Und was bedeutet Ausrede jetzt genau?



Nimm mal nicht alles als bitter ernst auf


----------



## bkeleanor (22. August 2013)

Möchte gern pro Gamer in Dota 2. 4/5


----------



## Deanne (22. August 2013)

5/5: Wieder auf Wohnungssuche

Ich hatte eine Zusage für eine geräumige Wohnung in guter Lage. Der Eigentümer versprach mir, die Einbauküche und das uralte Stand-WC zu entfernen bzw. zu erneuern. Heute kommt der Anruf, dass es ihm zu teuer ist und ich die Einbauküche auf jeden Fall übernehmen muss. 

Blöd nur, dass die Küche geschätzte 500 Jahre alt ist und ich erst vor 2 Jahren eine tolle Küche gekauft habe.

Unter diesen Umständen habe ich ihm eine Absage erteilt, bevor ich unterschreibe und dann nicht mehr aus dem Vertrag komme.


----------



## Aun (22. August 2013)

^ bwahahaha ich sehe wir verstehen uns


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (22. August 2013)

ZUGAUSFÄLLE 5/5


----------



## Aun (22. August 2013)

Sozialinkompatibel schrieb:


> ZUGAUSFÄLLE 5/5






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ein glück passiert sowas hier nicht


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (22. August 2013)

Hast du Glück... D:

Sterbe gleich vor Hitze und Langeweile.


----------



## Konov (22. August 2013)

Dass ich seit Stunden probleme habe mit dem O2 Netz.... lustigerweise aber nur im Keller wo ich Möbel gestrichen habe (verständlich dass da kein Empfang ist)
Und in meiner Wohnung jetzt leider auch.

Draußen hab ich normalen Empfang.... witzigerweise ist es nur heute, die anderen Tage ging alles problemlos.
Hoffentlich ist es nur ne störung.

Nerv 3/5


----------



## DarthMarkus1st (24. August 2013)

DSL-Aussetzer -> WoW-Trennung 5/5
da will man mal (wieder) ein bisschen WoW zocken und pünktlich ab 6:00Uhr trennt sich alle 5 Minuten das Internet 
Router resetet, Update-Prüfung usw. = alles nix

nach 2 Stunden mit T telefoniert, sie macht Test = alles ok und seit dem stabil

komisch, daß dies nun schon das 3te Mal passiert ist und immer am letzten WE des Monats


----------



## Aun (24. August 2013)

http://www.spiegel.de/politik/ausland/giftgasangriff-in-syrien-usa-bereiten-moegliches-eingreifen-vor-a-918349.html


----------



## EspCap (24. August 2013)

Die akute Dummheit der Film-/Fernsehindustrie. Ich will Sword Art Online zum Download kaufen und finde keine Möglichkeit. Crunchyroll erlaubt es nur in den US, sämtliche anderen Seiten haben auch irgendwas gegen Deutschland. Wenn man einfach nur nach Download sucht, findet man hunderte illegale Möglichkeiten. 

Was soll das? Wollen die mein Geld nicht? Wie schwer kann es sein, das Ding weltweit zu lizensieren und Geld zu kassieren?


----------



## Konov (25. August 2013)

Ne richtig gute Freundin von mir, die seit Ewigkeiten Single ist und sich immer die merkwürdigsten Typen anlacht....

Neuerdings wieder so ein langhaariger Bombenleger der täglich kifft und auch gern mal LSD reinpfeift. 
Und dann soll ich den auch noch kennenlernen! Hab schon meine Bedenken geäußert, aber man stößt, wie so oft, auf taube Ohren 5/5


----------



## tear_jerker (25. August 2013)

Das buffed konstant MOBAs oder auch ARTS ignoriert außerhalb von Mayor events wie TI3 (wobei für LoLs s3 championship ich auch befürchte das nix dazu kommen wird) und sogar konstruktive Kritik dazu auf taube Ohren stößt 5/5


----------



## Aun (25. August 2013)

käse zum wine?


----------



## tear_jerker (25. August 2013)

whine in einen whine thread, call the cyberpolice


----------



## zoizz (25. August 2013)

Er hat sonst nichts, ausser dieses Forum - auch wenn manche Threadüberschriften ihn immernoch missleiten 

83min in einer BG-Warteschlange 4/5
Nur gut, dass es mit 60 besser wird.


----------



## iShock (25. August 2013)

dass ich aus jedem Bf3 spiel gekickt werde sobald ich nen kill mach - weil punkbuster irgendein problem mit mir hat -_-*

und dass auf jedem server 4/5


----------



## Konov (26. August 2013)

iShock schrieb:


> dass ich aus jedem Bf3 spiel gekickt werde sobald ich nen kill mach - weil punkbuster irgendein problem mit mir hat -_-*
> 
> und dass auf jedem server 4/5



Lad dir den aktuellen PB Client von der PB seite runter. Hatte das Problem auch und hab das manuell gemacht weil das Update irgendwie net richtig funzt


----------



## Davatar (26. August 2013)

Dass SIE auf der anderen Seite der Welt wohnt und noch nicht klar ist, ob sie nach Europa kommen kann oder nicht: 5/5


----------



## H2OTest (26. August 2013)

Das ich warscheinlich trotz Ausbildung weniger Geld haben werde als davor


----------



## tear_jerker (26. August 2013)

H2OTest schrieb:


> Das ich warscheinlich trotz Ausbildung weniger Geld haben werde als davor



ist das nicht leider normal? bildung wird zum großteil weniger gefördert als rumsitzen :/


----------



## H2OTest (26. August 2013)

Liegt z.Z. an der Düsseldorfer Tabelle bei mir


----------



## Wynn (26. August 2013)

armes deutschland


----------



## Manowar (26. August 2013)

Warum ist meine Signatur wieder weg?
Wer hat hier Sand in der .. ?


----------



## Aun (26. August 2013)

bwahahahahaha


----------



## Hordlerkiller (27. August 2013)

Mich regt auf, das wegen einen Mittelgroßen Land ein Weltkrieg enstehen kann 65³³³³³³³³³³³³³³/5 und das schon am Donnerstag wenn die was schmeißen. 
(aja und spritt geht auch hoch wegen den mist) 

Ps. pls nicht kommentieren sonst wir das als politik angesehen.


----------



## Konov (27. August 2013)

Hordlerkiller schrieb:


> Mich regt auf, das wegen einen Mittelgroßen Land ein Weltkrieg enstehen kann 65³³³³³³³³³³³³³³/5 und das schon am Donnerstag wenn die was schmeißen.
> (aja und spritt geht auch hoch wegen den mist)
> 
> Ps. pls nicht kommentieren sonst wir das als politik angesehen.



Was denn? ist doch nur der nächste Soldatenverheizer nach Vietnam und 2 mal Irak, Afghanistan, Kuwait und wie sie alle heißen.
Kein Grund sich aufzuregen, es kann nur besser werden


----------



## heinzelmännchen (28. August 2013)

Nen Kumpel hat am 1.08. seine Ausbildung angefangen und heute wurde er rausgeschmissen.

Die Firma wollte nun doch keinen Azubi haben 

wie beschissen kann man eigentlich sein?! Habn die sich das vorher net überlegt? 

Hoffentlich findet er noch ne andere Stelle, jetzt wo schon alles angefangen hat.......


----------



## Konov (28. August 2013)

heinzelmännchen schrieb:


> Nen Kumpel hat am 1.08. seine Ausbildung angefangen und heute wurde er rausgeschmissen.
> 
> Die Firma wollte nun doch keinen Azubi haben
> 
> ...



Rechtliche schritte einleiten, da müsste doch was zu machen sein

In der regel hat man ja nen vertrag unterschrieben und "wir haben keinen bock mehr aufn Azubi" istn schlechter grund jemanden rauszuwerfen


----------



## H2OTest (28. August 2013)

Probezeit - beide könenn fristlos Kündigen


----------



## heinzelmännchen (28. August 2013)

H2OTest schrieb:


> Probezeit - beide könenn fristlos Kündigen



Jep. Is aber schon bissl assig, erst einen Azubi zu nehmen und dann nach nicht mal einen Monat zu sagen, sie wollen doch nicht ausbilden.

Da muss man doch vorher überlegen, was das für den Azubi bedeutet.....


----------



## Sh1k4ri (28. August 2013)

dass sowas http://www.bild.de/news/inland/altenpfleger/prozess-gewalt-im-pflegeheim-32012080.bild.html weiterhin arbeiten darf und grad mal 2000 Tacken zahlen muss... 99/5


----------



## Konov (28. August 2013)

H2OTest schrieb:


> Probezeit - beide könenn fristlos Kündigen



tatsache...



Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> dass sowas http://www.bild.de/n...12080.bild.html weiterhin arbeiten darf und grad mal 2000 Tacken zahlen muss... 99/5




Heftig! die altenpflegerin sieht aber aus als könnte sie n paar Mützen schlaf vertragen. Augenringe wie Monstertruckreifen


----------



## HitotsuSatori (29. August 2013)

Letzte Nacht um 12 ist ein neuer Nachbar in die Wohnung unter uns eingezogen. Von Mitternacht bis kurz nach halb 2 wurden Möbel eingeräumt und aufgebaut, im Hausflur rumgeblökt und gepoltert, Türen geschmissen und Fenster geknallt. WTF?! 5 von 7 Mietparteien haben sich daraufhin heute beim Vermieter beschwert und der soll sich kümmern. Was für Pack ist das denn schon wieder? Da wird man die einen Störenfriede los und schon kommen neue daher... 10000000000000000/5


----------



## Deanne (29. August 2013)

HitotsuSatori schrieb:


> Letzte Nacht um 12 ist ein neuer Nachbar in die Wohnung unter uns eingezogen. Von Mitternacht bis kurz nach halb 2 wurden Möbel eingeräumt und aufgebaut, im Hausflur rumgeblökt und gepoltert, Türen geschmissen und Fenster geknallt. WTF?! 5 von 7 Mietparteien haben sich daraufhin heute beim Vermieter beschwert und der soll sich kümmern. Was für Pack ist das denn schon wieder? Da wird man die einen Störenfriede los und schon kommen neue daher... 10000000000000000/5



Ich wohne in bester Lage und hatte lange Zeit einen Nachbarn, der jede zweite Nacht für Polizeieinsätze gesorgt hat. Aber solange das Amt pünktlich die Miete überwiesen hat, hat das den Vermieter nicht wirklich interessiert.


----------



## M1ghtymage (30. August 2013)

Bin auf einen Rechen getreten und habe jetzt ein blaues Auge 4/5


----------



## HitotsuSatori (30. August 2013)

Deanne schrieb:


> Ich wohne in bester Lage und hatte lange Zeit einen Nachbarn, der jede zweite Nacht für Polizeieinsätze gesorgt hat. Aber solange das Amt pünktlich die Miete überwiesen hat, hat das den Vermieter nicht wirklich interessiert.



Das ist mies. Bei uns gibts aber gute Chancen, dass der Typ (es ist tatsächlich nur einer) wieder weg muss, da die Vormieter auch schon wegen Lärmbelästigungen rausgeworfen wurden. ^^


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (2. September 2013)

Das EA Phenomic Battleforge abschaltet, dafür piss ich den Morgen an die Tür ihres Studios in Ingelheim! 
Es regt mich halt nur so auf, weil es WIRKLICH mal was neues und inovatives war, um das invesierte Geld gehts mir nicht mal, es gab einfach so viele Taktiken und alles,  hat einfach unendlich Spaß gemacht. Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen das Server für 1500 Spieler SO teuer sind, ich will ja nichtmal updates oder so. :<
ABER JA WIR BRAUCHEN JA FIFA 7000 UND BLÖDTLEFIELD 1337.

Fick dich einfach hart ea. :<
UNENDLICH/UNENDLICH
Ok, genug geraged für heute.


----------



## seanbuddha (2. September 2013)

Vodafone, Vodafone und nochmal Vodafone.... 90 Euro/5


----------



## Sh1k4ri (2. September 2013)

Real Madrid 10000/5

Wie kann man 100 Millionen für einen Menschen ausgeben, wenn man 600 Millionen Schulden hat. Wo ist da die FIFA, UEFA oder sonst wer, der da mal den Hahn zudreht ? Von wegen Financial Fairplay.


----------



## Hordlerkiller (2. September 2013)

Einfach nur unsere Regierung hups ähhh naja ihr wisst schon. xxxx/5


----------



## Wynn (2. September 2013)

Sozialinkompatibel schrieb:


> Das EA Phenomic Battleforge abschaltet, dafür piss ich den Morgen an die Tür ihres Studios in Ingelheim!



fotos ^^


----------



## mert90 (3. September 2013)

Das man, den Menschen nie was Recht machen kann! Leute ich habe keine Ausbildung aber einen Vollzeit Job mit 17,00 Euro die Stunde als Gebäudereiniger und dazu noch vom Firma bezahlten Lebensversicherung, nebenbei Arbeite ich noch als Krankenpflegerhelfer im Krankenhaus mit 8,50 Euro die Stunde. 
Aber nein trodzdem werde ich angemeckert von Nachbarn und Geschwistern, such dir mal was richtiges. 
Die Arbeiten auch und kommen nicht an die 17 Euro die Stunde, also was wollen alle von mir???? Das macht mich immer richig wütend!

Muss auch sagen, villt liegt das auch, weil wir in Bayern leben! Denken sowieso hier alle, die wären die Herrenmenschen! In Bremen war das schöner!)=


----------



## Aun (3. September 2013)

hat dein arbeitgeber noch platz, für den stundenlohn? oO


----------



## Wynn (3. September 2013)

lebensversicherung gebäudereiniger ???

aussen an der fassade oder wie ?


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (3. September 2013)

17/h ist doch sau nice...


----------



## Konov (3. September 2013)

Naja warscheinlich kommt er trotzdem net auf genug Kohle, sonst bräuchte er den zweiten Job nicht...
die Deppen die dir erzählen, such dir was neueres, würde ich getrost ignorieren.
Und ja es liegt auch in Bayern. 

Vorallem deine geschwister sollten dich ermutigen und dich nicht anmeckern


----------



## Doofkatze (3. September 2013)

mert90 schrieb:


> Das man, den Menschen nie was Recht machen kann! Leute ich habe keine Ausbildung aber einen Vollzeit Job mit 17,00 Euro die Stunde als Gebäudereiniger und dazu noch vom Firma bezahlten Lebensversicherung, nebenbei Arbeite ich noch als Krankenpflegerhelfer im Krankenhaus mit 8,50 Euro die Stunde.
> Aber nein trodzdem werde ich angemeckert von Nachbarn und Geschwistern, such dir mal was richtiges.
> Die Arbeiten auch und kommen nicht an die 17 Euro die Stunde, also was wollen alle von mir???? Das macht mich immer richig wütend!
> 
> Muss auch sagen, villt liegt das auch, weil wir in Bayern leben! Denken sowieso hier alle, die wären die Herrenmenschen! In Bremen war das schöner!)=



Du meinst 7 Euro pro Stunde, nehme ich an 0o


----------



## Shmandric (3. September 2013)

> Das man, den Menschen nie was Recht machen kann! Leute ich habe keine Ausbildung aber einen Vollzeit Job mit 17,00 Euro die Stunde als Gebäudereiniger und dazu noch vom Firma bezahlten Lebensversicherung, nebenbei Arbeite ich noch als Krankenpflegerhelfer im Krankenhaus mit 8,50 Euro die Stunde.
> Aber nein trodzdem werde ich angemeckert von Nachbarn und Geschwistern, such dir mal was richtiges.
> Die Arbeiten auch und kommen nicht an die 17 Euro die Stunde, also was wollen alle von mir???? Das macht mich immer richig wütend!
> 
> Muss auch sagen, villt liegt das auch, weil wir in Bayern leben! Denken sowieso hier alle, die wären die Herrenmenschen! In Bremen war das schöner!)=



Lass die Leute reden und vergiss diese ganze kapitalistische Scheiße. Mach das, was dich glücklich macht. Wenn du morgens aufstehst und dich auf deine Kollegen freust und auf deine Arbeit, dann ist alles ok. Man braucht nun mal Leute die Gebäude reinigen, es kann nicht jeder Kaufmann sein. So ist das eben. Vergiss nicht, dass die 8 Stunden Arbeitszeit auch Lebenszeit sind, daher solltest du die Zeit mit etwas verbringen, was du persönlich als sinnvoll ansiehst.


----------



## Deanne (3. September 2013)

Wynn schrieb:


> lebensversicherung gebäudereiniger ???
> 
> aussen an der fassade oder wie ?



Bei 17 Euro Stundenlohn (was ich mir nicht so recht vorstellen kann), muss man in der höchsten Lohngruppe sein. Da fallen dann Arbeiten an Fassaden und Außenbeleuchtungen an.


----------



## tear_jerker (3. September 2013)

brutto oder netto? wobei selbst brutto ein angenehmes leben ermüglicht


----------



## Wynn (3. September 2013)

jo allein vom brutto lohn träumen 90% der deutschen ^^


----------



## Deanne (3. September 2013)

Wynn schrieb:


> jo allein vom brutto lohn träumen 90% der deutschen ^^



Ich kann mir das beim besten Willen nicht vorstellen. Ich kenne gelernte Gebäudereiniger, die nicht mehr als 9 Euro in der Stunde verdienen und dafür kämpfen müssen, ihre Arbeit gerecht vergütet zu bekommen. 

Wenn man als ungelernte Kraft fast 20 Euro in der Stunde verdienen würde, würden viele Leute ihren Job aufgeben und zu Putzlappen und Eimer greifen.


----------



## Wynn (3. September 2013)

vieleicht reinigt er ja die raubtierkäfige während sie drinne sind ^^


----------



## Deanne (3. September 2013)

Wynn schrieb:


> vieleicht reinigt er ja die raubtierkäfige während sie drinne sind ^^



Oder er ist Nacktputzer. ^^

Wenn er wenigstens eine Ausbildung zum Desinfektor gemacht hätte und in der Tatortreinigung arbeiten würde, okay, dann könnte ich das irgendwie verstehen. Aber wenn man ungelernt als Reingungskraft so viel verdient, frage ich mich, warum zB. Erzieherinnen überhaupt noch für weniger arbeiten.

@Topic:

Am Donnerstag soll es wieder wärmer werden. Bitte nicht...


----------



## Ogil (3. September 2013)

Naja - die Frage ist halt wirklich was genau er wo macht. Normal sind 17 Euro nicht - ich kenn Leute die deutlich unter 7 Euro als Reinigungskraft bekommen haben.

Was ich mich ja frage: Wieso wissen die Nachbarn was er verdient? Meine Nachbarn wissen nichtmal womit ich meinen Lebensunterhalt verdiene geschweige denn wieviel ich dafuer bekomme. Ich hatte freilich auch schon Nachbarn die mehr wussten - aber das waren dann sicher keine Noergler und Klugscheisser...


----------



## H2OTest (3. September 2013)

achja ... Hatte auch überelgt bei Vw zu arbeiten hätte ich keine Ausbildung gekreigt, Nachtschicht dann für 23,50 die stunde


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (4. September 2013)

Krank sein 5/5

Krampfartige Bauchschmerzen und mein Kopf platzt fast. :/


----------



## Alux (4. September 2013)

Da kauft man sich ein PC Spiel noch extra auf CD damit man nicht ganz so viel runterladen muss und dann kann mans net von der CD installieren, danke Steam


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (4. September 2013)

Alux schrieb:


> Da kauft man sich ein PC Spiel noch extra auf CD damit man nicht ganz so viel runterladen muss und dann kann mans net von der CD installieren, danke Steam


Wie dumm...


----------



## kaepteniglo (4. September 2013)

Komisch, meine letzten Spiele, die Steam brauchen und die ich auf DVD gekauft habe, wurden vom Datenträger installiert (Total War: Shogun II und The Bureau: X-COM Declassified)

X-Com lag bei mir zwar erstmal 3 Tage rum, da ich es nicht installieren durfte, weil es noch nicht erschienen war


----------



## Deanne (4. September 2013)

Ich war gestern mit meinem Patenkind unterwegs. Sofort kamen die üblichen Sprüche von älteren Damen: "So jung und schon ein Kind", "Was die Eltern wohl sagen?", "Ekelhaft, das arme Kind"...

Dabei bin ich 27 und in dem Alter wundert man sich eigentlich nicht mehr, wenn eine Frau einen Kinderwagen schiebt. Mittlerweile spreche ich solche Leute direkt an, das ist ihnen dann immer sehr unangenehm.


----------



## Wynn (4. September 2013)

vieleicht halten die dich 10 jahre jünger


----------



## ZAM (4. September 2013)

Wynn schrieb:


> vieleicht halten die dich 10 jahre jünger



Was jetzt style hätte, wenn sie das in dem anderen Thread posten würde. *g*


----------



## Deanne (4. September 2013)

Wynn schrieb:


> vieleicht halten die dich 10 jahre jünger



Davon gehe ich auch aus, zudem ich ja auch überall meinen Ausweis vorzeigen muss. Trotzdem finde ich es unverschämt, sich so zu äußern. Viele junge Mütter bemühen sich sehr und ich habe großen Respekt vor jungen Frauen, die Mutterschaft und Ausbildung unter einen Hut bringen.


----------



## Alux (4. September 2013)

Ich finde solche Leute generell schlimm, hab da schon einige lautstarke Auseinandersetzungen gehabt. Das Leute immer gleich schreien müssen wenn ihnen die Argumente ausgehen.


----------



## Wynn (4. September 2013)

ZAM schrieb:


> Was jetzt style hätte, wenn sie das in dem anderen Thread posten würde. *g*



wobei das ja ja mehr fluch ist - weil irgendwann nervt es dich wenn du überall deinen perso zeigen musst ^^
bei mir zum glück nicht mehr

ich selbst werde aber zum bsp auf gildentreffen von leuten 8 jahre jünger geschätzt ^^


ontopic
verschnupft gelenkschmerz usw ^^


----------



## Davatar (4. September 2013)

Dass es in Zeiten von Mobiltelefon und Internet rund um die Welt möglich ist, den Kontakt zu ner Person zu verlieren, weil die Technik versagt. Und leider kann ich nicht einfach kurz ins Flugzeug steigen, 15 Stunden fliegen und persönlich nachfragen, ob alles in Ordnung ist und die Person überhaupt noch lebt oder ob einfach nur das Telefon tot ist...und nein, leider ist ausnahmsweise mal Internet auch keine Lösung...	5/5


----------



## Manowar (4. September 2013)

Extrem hoher Ölverbrauch bei meinem Dicken 
Möge die Fehlersuche beginnen..


----------



## Shmandric (4. September 2013)

> Dabei bin ich 27 und in dem Alter wundert man sich eigentlich nicht mehr, wenn eine Frau einen Kinderwagen schiebt.



Habe auch noch nie gehört, dass sich darüber jemand aufregt.
Ich habe selbst 2 Kinder und bisher wurde ich immer gut behandelt. 
Am Flughafen komme ich mit Kindern als erstes drann, in Geschäften darf ich oft vorgehen und auch sonst begegnet man mir freundlicher seit ich Kinder habe.
Mein Sohn kam auf die Welt, da war ich 26. Ich habe solche Erfahrungen nicht gemacht, vielleicht solltest du umziehen! hier in Paderborn passiert dir sowas nich


----------



## Deanne (4. September 2013)

Shmandric schrieb:


> Habe auch noch nie gehört, dass sich darüber jemand aufregt.
> Ich habe selbst 2 Kinder und bisher wurde ich immer gut behandelt.
> Am Flughafen komme ich mit Kindern als erstes drann, in Geschäften darf ich oft vorgehen und auch sonst begegnet man mir freundlicher seit ich Kinder habe.
> Mein Sohn kam auf die Welt, da war ich 26. Ich habe solche Erfahrungen nicht gemacht, vielleicht solltest du umziehen! hier in Paderborn passiert dir sowas nich



Ich denke mal, dass die Damen mich jünger geschätzt haben. Eine Frau mit Mitte 20, die ein Kleinkind dabei hat, ist nicht unnormal. Aber wenn man mich (wie häufig) auf 16, 17 schätzt... ^^

Dazu die tättowierten Arme, ui, ui, ui, da wird man regelrecht "zerglotzt". Aber mir soll das egal sein. Eigene Kinder will ich nicht und mein Patenkind habe ich nicht ständig dabei, da sollen mir die Bemerkungen hier und da egal sein.


----------



## Legendary (4. September 2013)

Deanne schrieb:


> Eigene Kinder will ich nicht...



Du hast meinen Traum zerstört!


----------



## seanbuddha (4. September 2013)

Das die Kollegin vom Kumpel von mir dachte ich wäre nen Rechtsradikaler wegen meinen Stiefeln >.> Also bitte.


----------



## Fremder123 (5. September 2013)

Armes Deutschland: http://www.bild.de/regional/duesseldorf/diskriminierung/frau-gefeuert-weil-sie-schwanger-werden-koennte-32259312.bild.html


----------



## Legendary (5. September 2013)

Was ist daran arm? Aus unternehmerischer Sicht ist das doch vollkommen verständlich. Du musst die AN für den Zeitraum freistellen und einen anderen AN einlernen, ihm Gehalt bezahlen, er wird wahrscheinlich nicht die gleiche Arbeitsqualität leisten und danach MUSST du die AN wieder einstellen. Ich hab das schon öfter bei uns in der Arbeit gesehen, das ist immer (!) ein heilloses Durcheinander. Nicht umsonst haben Frauen zwischen 25 - 35 oft Probleme bei Bewerbungsgesprächen. Die können qualifiert sein - trotzdem für den AG gefährlich wenn sie für 2 Jahre ausfällt.

BTW: Die Bild ist natürlich auch eine seriöse Zeitung. [ironieoff]


----------



## Keashaa (5. September 2013)

Legendary schrieb:


> Was ist daran arm? Aus unternehmerischer Sicht ist das doch vollkommen verständlich.[ironieoff]



WENN wir mal aus unternehmerischer Sicht alles betrachten würden, wäre Deutschland verdammt arm dran. Du weißt ja, was Unternehmer so gerne hätten:

- 30 Jahre Berufserfahrung
- 20 Jahre alt
- kostet nix
- flexibel
- keine Familie

Unabhängig davon, ob der Artikel wahr ist (Blöd hats mit der Wahrheit doch eh nicht so genau)... genau das ist doch das Gesellschaftsproblem. "Hey, das ist doch verständlich..." nein ist es nicht! Dann wäre nämlich Studiengebühr sofort anzusetzen, Arbeitslosengeld radikal zu reduzieren uvm.
Natürlich ists schwer, jemanden zu ersetzen, der gute Arbeit leistet. Sollte es nicht gerade dann das Ziel sein, die Person zu halten, anstatt sie wegen einer möglicherweise befristete Auszeit zu kündigen?
Manche haben echt Vorstellungen...


----------



## Manowar (5. September 2013)

Bloß das diese Frau Standortleiterin in nem neuen Laden werden sollte?
Die hätte mit sicherheit nicht schlecht verdient.
Wenn sie mit 3k netto im Monat rausgeht, dann kostet das den Arbeitgeber ~9k.
Davon bekommt sie dann weiter ~60%?
Der Chef muss nen neuen Einstellen, der auch 3k bekommt.
Dieser wird dann entlassen, wenn die Frau wiederkommt, obwohl der/die neue den Laden dann in Schwung gebracht hat?

Ich versteh den schon, auch wenns sicher absolut unschön ist.
Und ihm wird die Entscheidung auch kein Spaß machen


----------



## Shmandric (5. September 2013)

Ich kann das immer dann verstehen, wenn Unternehmen klein sind. Kleinunternehmen können sich das einfach nicht leisten. 
Würde ich mich jetzt selbsständig machen, würde ich niemals im Leben eine junge Frau einstellen.
Große Unternehmen, die ihre Mitarbeiter unterhalten können, sollten so etwas selbstverständlich nicht machen. Es muss schon
nachvollziehbar sein, wieso man diese Entscheidung trifft.

Nach deutschem Recht aber dennoch illegal. Der Unternehmer wurde bestraft, die Frau bekommt knappe 11000 Euro. 
Das Arbeitsverhältnis bleibt gekündigt, was ich gut finde. Ich denke die Frau hätte auch kein Interesse gehabt, dort weiter
zu arbeiten. 

Also die Entscheidung ist aus meiner Sicht nur dann gerechtfertigt, wenn das Unternehmen in arge Bedrängniss kommt, wenn ein Mitarbeiter
schwanger wird. Wenn lediglich der Gewinn geschmälert wird, sollte man auf so etwas verzichten.


----------



## Keashaa (5. September 2013)

Wenn man eure Kommentare so liest, weiß man, woher die ganze kinderfeindliche Stimmung in unserer Gesellschaft kommt...

Zu den finanziellen Aspekten sei gesagt:
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Umlage_U2


----------



## Manowar (5. September 2013)

Keashaa schrieb:


> Wenn man eure Kommentare so liest, weiß man, woher die ganze kinderfeindliche Stimmung in unserer Gesellschaft kommt...
> 
> Zu den finanziellen Aspekten sei gesagt:
> http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Umlage_U2



Das weise ich aber von mir.
Ich mag Kinder und werde selber mal für welche sorgen 
Kann mir auch Deanne wunderbar mit nem Knirps vorstellen 
(Zu ihrem Post vor kurzem..nichts falsches interpretieren..)

Aber es macht doch einfach keinen Sinn, wenn man gerade eine neue Filiale eröffnen will und die Filialleiterin in "Urlaub" geht.

Ach..und danke für die Aufklärung mit dem Geld. Wusste ich so nicht


----------



## Deanne (5. September 2013)

Shmandric schrieb:


> Würde ich mich jetzt selbsständig machen, würde ich niemals im Leben eine junge Frau einstellen.



Weil wir jungen Frauen ja auch nichts anderes zu tun haben, als böswillig Kinder in die Welt zu setzen.

Ich finde es absolut in Ordnung, eine Bewerberin nach ihrem Kinderwunsch zu fragen. Besonders dann, wenn sie sich um eine leitende Position bewirbt. Aber eine Hochzeit heißt doch noch lange nicht, dass die besagte Dame 
ein halbes Jahr später schwanger wird. Es gibt viele Frauen, die keine Kinder möchten oder keine bekommen können, insofern finde ich es nicht gerecht, Frauen als Bewerberinnen kategorisch auszuschließen.

Ich zB. träume eher von einer Professur und einer Weltreise als von einer Hochzeit in weiß und einem Haus voller Kinder.


----------



## Keashaa (5. September 2013)

Manowar schrieb:


> Aber es macht doch einfach keinen Sinn, wenn man gerade eine neue Filiale eröffnen will und die Filialleiterin in "Urlaub" geht.



Erstens: nur weil eine Frau schwanger wird, ist sie nicht sofort arbeits"unfähig". Bis sie wirklich nicht mehr arbeiten "kann", dauert es in der Regel ein halbes Jahr. Da kann man definitiv Ersatz finden (auch zeitlich begrenzten, es gibt einige Führungskräfte, die solche zeitlich befristeten Jobs machen). Argument 1) also hinfällig.
Zweitens: wenn man so argumentiert, dürfte man ja gar keine Frauen mehr einstellen, denn das Risiko einer Schwangerschaft besteht IMMER! (meine Schwester hat bei nem neuen AG unterschrieben und eine Woche vor dem Arbeitsstart bekam sie Post vom Jugendamt, dass man ihr ein Pflegekind zuteilen würde... tja, sie ist jetzt seit fast vier Jahren in Mutterschaftsurlaub, weil sie es dank der modernen Medizin dann auch noch geschafft hat, schwanger zu werden. Was glaubst du, wie sich der AG gefreut hat?)
Drittens: warum werden Männer nicht nach sowas gefragt? Die können auch Elternzeit in Anspruch nehmen und mal eben nen halbes bis ganzes Jahr ausfallen.
Viertens: der Arbeitsplatz einer Filialleiterin kann in dem Fall auch begrenzt von zuhause erledigt werden.

In dem Fall ist der AG natürlich auch sehr dämlich gewesen mit seinen Mails.


----------



## Manowar (5. September 2013)

Deanne schrieb:


> Aber eine Hochzeit heißt doch noch lange nicht, dass die besagte Dame ein halbes Jahr später schwanger wird.



Sie hat zwar nicht gesagt, dass es so kommt, aber verneint hat sie es auch nicht.
Wenn du da eine Entscheidung treffen musst, gehst du da natürlich von einem "Ja" aus.
Ich jedenfalls..

Um vllt ein wenig Hass von mir zu nehmen.. ich habe 2 Frauen eingestellt die 25 und 27 sind!


----------



## Deanne (5. September 2013)

"Lieber Herr Schmidt,

Mir ist zu Ohren gekommen, dass sie in Ihrer Freizeit aktiver Fallschirmspringer sind. In Anbetracht Ihrer Bewerbung als Filialleiter muss ich sie fragen, ob sie mir versichern können, im kommenden Jahr nicht tödlich zu verunglücken. 
Bitte bedenken Sie, dass wir Rücksicht auf unternehmerische Belange nehmen müssen."


----------



## Shmandric (5. September 2013)

Ach dieses ganze gefasel da immer. Kinderfeindlich... das hat doch damit nix zu tun. 
Ich habe selbst zwei Kinder, meine Frau ist Krankenschwester und hat das volle Programm mit Mutterschutz und Elterngeld durchgezogen, 
während ich studiert habe. Ich bin nicht Kinderfeindlich. Ich kann nur Kleinunternehmen absolut verstehen, die keine Frauen einstellen.
Das ist ein riesen Aufwand, die Stellen müssen besetzt bleiben. Das Know How geht zu 100% verloren. Du musst einen neuen Mitarbeiter einstellen.
Du musst Kunden erklären, wieso ihre Berater nicht mehr da sind. 
Wenn dann ein neuer Mitarbeiter eingestellt wurde und du ihn soweit hast, dass er in etwa so arbeitet wie der Alte, dann kommt die 
Frau wieder aus dem Mutterschutz... 
Was ist jetzt, wenn man sich den anderen Mitarbeiter nicht mehr leisten kann?? dann muss der auch weg. An sowas denkt keiner. Der will seine Arbeit aber behalten
und klagt sich da eventuell rein. 
Ein Arbeitnehmer kann seine Kündigung sehr lange hinausziehen, so gehen ganze KLeinunternehmen kaputt und dann sind halt mal wieder 5 Leute mehr Arbeitslos.
An sowas denkt keiner, es heißt dann immer "Guck, der dreckige Kapitalist! hat doch genug Geld! der muss Kinder hassen!".

Wie gesagt, bei mittelständigen Unternehmen, die soetwas abfangen können, bin ich zu 100% bei euch. Da ist das einfach nur schweinerei. Aber wir haben in
D-Land viele Kleinunternehmen. Da arbeiten vielleicht 4 Leute. Ich persönlich würde bei so einem kleinen Unternehmen niemals eine junge Frau einstellen.
Einfach um das Risiko des ausfalls gering zu halten. Natürlich kann es passieren, dass ein Männlicher Arbeitnehmer lange ausfällt. Da kann man dann aber reagieren.
Schwangere stehen nun mal unter einem besonderen Kündigungsschutz, da kommste als AG nich raus.


----------



## Manowar (5. September 2013)

Shmandric schrieb:


> Ich persönlich würde bei so einem kleinen Unternehmen niemals eine junge Frau einstellen.
> Einfach um das Risiko des ausfalls gering zu halten. Natürlich kann es passieren, dass ein Männlicher Arbeitnehmer lange ausfällt. Da kann man dann aber reagieren.
> Schwangere stehen nun mal unter einem besonderen Kündigungsschutz, da kommste als AG nich raus.



Das ist mir ja im Grunde wurscht..bekomm ich schon hin, wenn das hier bei mir passieren sollte und ich hab auch nur 6 Leute unter mir.
Wenn beide auf einmal schwanger werden..siehts blöd aus 

Ich kann doch auch verstehen, warum man da pissig ist - kann aber auch den Chef verstehen.


----------



## Deanne (5. September 2013)

Shmandric schrieb:


> Ich persönlich würde bei so einem kleinen Unternehmen niemals eine junge Frau einstellen.



Das ist nicht kinderfeindlich, das ist frauenfeindlich. Frauen nicht einzustellen, weil sie rein biologisch schwanger werden könnten, ist ein Schlag ins Gesicht jeder Frau, die Karriere vor Familie stellt. 

Ein Glück, dass ich an der Uni bleibe und es dort ein bisschen anders läuft. Ansonsten hätte ich zum nächsten Bewerbungsgespräch noch ein Attest über eine vorgenommene Sterilisation mitbringen müssen, damit mich überhaupt jemand einstellt.


----------



## Shmandric (5. September 2013)

> Ein Glück, dass ich an der Uni bleibe und es dort ein bisschen anders läuft. Ansonsten hätte ich zum nächsten Bewerbungsgespräch noch ein Attest über eine vorgenommene Sterilisation mitbringen müssen, damit mich überhaupt jemand einstellt.



Von jemandem, der an einer Universität arbeitet, hätte ich mehr als polemische Überspitzung erwartet. 
Natürlich ist die Situation scheiße. Absolut. Aber man kann auch nicht immer mit dem Finger auf andere zeigen ohne sich zu überlegen: 
"Was würde ich machen?" oder: "Ist die Reaktion so unbegründet? gibt es eventuell Berichte wie so etwas im echten Leben ausgeht?".

Wenn du gerne liest, dann les das mal:
http://www.mittelstand-und-familie.de/Schwangere-Mitarbeiterin-eine-Herausforderung-f-r-Arbeitgeber/


----------



## Deanne (5. September 2013)

Shmandric schrieb:


> Von jemandem, der an einer Universität arbeitet, hätte ich mehr als polemische Überspitzung erwartet.
> Natürlich ist die Situation scheiße. Absolut. Aber man kann auch nicht immer mit dem Finger auf andere zeigen ohne sich zu überlegen:
> "Was würde ich machen?" oder: "Ist die Reaktion so unbegründet? gibt es eventuell Berichte wie so etwas im echten Leben ausgeht?".
> 
> ...



Danke für das charmante Kompliment. Ich möchte aber zu bedenken geben:

Aus männlicher Sicht lässt sich leicht diskutieren, ihr könnt kaum nachvollziehen, wie es ist, beruflich diskriminiert zu werden. Ich möchte gerne sehen, wie der eine oder andere reagiert, wenn seine Rechte und Möglichkeiten so beschnitten werden. Da ist es kein Wunder, wenn die Aussagen tendenziell eher emotional gefärbt sind. Für mich als Frau ist an dieser Stelle die persönliche Ebene erreicht. Man muss sich im Arbeitsleben uA. anhören, dass man wegen seines Menstruationszyklus häufiger fehlen oder die männlichen Mitarbeiter ablenken könnte. Alles Vorwürfe, die in den meisten Fällen vollkommen ungerechtfertig sind. 

Mit deiner Aussage, junge Frauen generell nicht einzustellen, hast du auch mich angesprochen und ich fühle mich dadurch als Frau, die keinen Kinderwunsch hat, vorverurteilt. Also wundere dich nicht, wenn ich das Thema mit weniger Abstand betrachte, als die männlichen User und stärker involviert bin.

Abgesehen davon habe ich bereits darauf hingewiesen, dass ich durchaus verstehen kann, dass man eine Bewerberin nach ihrem Kinderwunsch fragt. Sollte sie in nächster Zeit Zuwachs planen, kann das ein Grund sein, sie nicht einzustellen. 
Aber warum würdest du eine Bewerberin, die keinen Kinderwunsch hat oder aufgrund von Alter oder Krankheit keine Kinder bekommen kann, ebenfalls nicht einstellen? Nicht in jeder Frau ist der Wunsch nach Kindern so tief verankert, dass sie ihm irgendwann nachgeben muss.

PS: Der Zorn, der bei solchen Themen aufkommt, hat wenig damit zu tun, ob die betreffende Person Akademiker, Hausfrau oder Maurer ist. Ich erinnere mich an ein Streitgespräch in meiner Fachschaft, als es darum ging, dass im neuen Bürogebäude nur Platz für eine Toilette ist und die Herren der Meinung waren, dass Pissoirs doch völlig ausreichen. Da sind hochgebildete Frauen, Professorinnen und Koryphäen in ihren Fächern, über Tische und Stühle gesprungen und man ist sich fast an die Gurgel gegangen. Bei solchen Themen hört es mit der akademischen Sachlichkeit doch irgendwann auf.


----------



## Manowar (5. September 2013)

Deanne schrieb:


> Danke für das charmante Kompliment. Ich möchte aber zu bedenken geben:



Vllt hat er ja in der Vergangenheit schlechte Erfahrungen machen dürfen und ist deswegen auch "geladen".
Nette Art wars aber dennoch nicht.

Ich find das Thema auch nicht schön, aber es ist ja nunmal da.
Was Gleichberechtigung angeht, bin ich aber definitiv ein Mensch von "Heute".
Wenn meine Liebste mehr verdienen würde, als ich (oder was Gespräche bringen), würde ich auch das Kind erziehen.
Sie darf mich anrülpsen, wie ich sie, etc pp 

Es ist nur leider kein einfaches Thema..


----------



## Shmandric (5. September 2013)

> Aus männlicher Sicht lässt sich leicht diskutieren, ihr könnt kaum nachvollziehen, wie es ist, beruflich diskriminiert zu werden.



Ja, is klar:
http://www.karriere.de/karriere/aera-der-diskriminierung-von-maennern-165047



> Aber warum würdest du eine Bewerberin, die keinen Kinderwunsch hat oder aufgrund von Alter oder Krankheit keine Kinder bekommen kann, ebenfalls nicht einstellen? Nicht in jeder Frau ist der Wunsch nach Kindern so tief verankert, dass sie ihm irgendwann nachgeben muss.



Ich sehe keinen Weg das heraus zu bekommen.

Deine Meinung kann ich nachvollziehen. Ich persönlich habe keine Freundin die bisher nicht eingestellt wurde, nach dem Studium. Daher habe ich auch wenig vergleichsmöglichkeiten.


----------



## Keashaa (5. September 2013)

Ich behaupte einfach mal frech, dass Männer, die darauf bedacht sind, beide Geschlechter gleichberechtigt zu behandeln, in der Regel einfach nicht das nötige Durchsetzungsvermögen haben, um in Positionen zu kommen, in denen sie ihre Vorstellungen auch umsetzen können.
Kurz gesagt: Entscheidungsträger sind meist Machos.

Und dann kommt eben sowas bei raus


----------



## Manowar (5. September 2013)

Ich sehe mich nicht als Macho


----------



## Derulu (5. September 2013)

Zur Vorsicht  :

Bitte beachtet die [netiquette] und [regeln]. Sie dienen dem guten Umgang miteinander, damit Ihr respektvoll und freundlich miteinander kommunizieren könnt. Wir möchten ungern Beiträge entfernen, weil der Tonfall nicht passt.


----------



## Deanne (5. September 2013)

Shmandric schrieb:


> Ja, is klar:
> http://www.karriere....maennern-165047
> 
> 
> ...



Ich sehe immer nur Links zu irgendwelchen Artikeln, keine echten Vergleichswerte. Die Frauenquote ist doch schon längst gescheitert. 40% Frauen wollte man in die Aufsichtsräte holen, 16% sind es geworden. 

Wobei mir die Frauenquote aber auch relativ egal ist. Ich persönlich will keine Anstellung bekommen, weil der Personalchef wieder eine weibliche Bewerberin für die Quote braucht. Ich will sie bekommen, weil ich für den Job geeignet bin und mich durchgebissen habe. 

Du sagst selbst, dass du keine Vergleichsmöglichkeiten hast und da liegt der Hase begraben. Ich musste mir in einem Nebenjob unterstellen lassen, länger arbeiten zu müssen, weil ich wegen der biologischen Abläufe in meinem Körper Stunden auf dem Klo verbringen würde. Und das noch während des Bewerbungsgespräches. Eine Freundin hat eine Anstellung nicht bekommen, weil ihre großen Brüste angeblich die männlichen Mitarbeiter ablenken könnten. 

Entschuldigung, aber da hört es für mich mit dem Verständnis auf. 



Keashaa schrieb:


> Ich behaupte einfach mal frech, dass Männer, die darauf bedacht sind, beide Geschlechter gleichberechtigt zu behandeln, in der Regel einfach nicht das nötige Durchsetzungsvermögen haben, um in Positionen zu kommen, in denen sie ihre Vorstellungen auch umsetzen können.
> Kurz gesagt: Entscheidungsträger sind meist Machos.



Ich habe die Erfahrung gemacht, dass rücksichtsvolle, verständnisvolle Männer im Job eher belächelt werden. Das muss natürlich nicht überall so sein.


----------



## Manowar (5. September 2013)

Deanne schrieb:


> Du sagst selbst, dass du keine Vergleichsmöglichkeiten hast und da liegt der Hase begraben. Ich musste mir in einem Nebenjob unterstellen lassen, länger arbeiten zu müssen, weil ich wegen der biologischen Abläufe in meinem Körper Stunden auf dem Klo verbringen würde. Und das noch während des Bewerbungsgespräches. Eine Freundin hat eine Anstellung nicht bekommen, weil ihre großen Brüste angeblich die männlichen Mitarbeiter ablenken könnten.



Und das sind so sachen, die man sich wirklich nicht vorstellen will.
Aber gerade du bringst ja immer wieder die tollsten Beispiele.. 





Deanne schrieb:


> Das muss natürlich nicht überall so sein.


Absolut nicht.
Ich kenne wirklich keine einzige leitende Person (und das sind einige), die sowas machen würden.
Vielleicht liegts ja auch an der Region.
In einer großen Stadt kann man sich wohl aussuchen, was immer man will.


----------



## Deanne (5. September 2013)

Manowar schrieb:


> Und das sind so sachen, die man sich wirklich nicht vorstellen will.
> Aber gerade du bringst ja immer wieder die tollsten Beispiele..



Das erinnert mich an den Vermieter, der seine Wohnung nicht an Frauen vermieten will, weil da die Gefahr gegeben wäre, dass im Haus ein Bordell eröffnet wird. Alles schon erlebt.

@Topic:

Ich habe eben einen Anruf bekommen, angeblich von Radio Hamburg. Eine Reise soll ich gewonnen haben. Interessant, habe direkt bei Radio Hamburg nachgefragt. Scheinbar bin ich schon die dritte, die heute angerufen hat. 

Glücklicherweise gebe ich keine Kontodaten heraus und frage lieber nach.


----------



## Manowar (5. September 2013)

Mich auch, sonst hätte ich das ja so nicht geschrieben


----------



## Shmandric (5. September 2013)

> Du sagst selbst, dass du keine Vergleichsmöglichkeiten hast und da liegt der Hase begraben. Ich musste mir in einem Nebenjob unterstellen lassen, länger arbeiten zu müssen, weil ich wegen der biologischen Abläufe in meinem Körper Stunden auf dem Klo verbringen würde. Und das noch während des Bewerbungsgespräches. Eine Freundin hat eine Anstellung nicht bekommen, weil ihre großen Brüste angeblich die männlichen Mitarbeiter ablenken könnten.



Und jetzt denkst du, du kannst das Thema objektiv überschauen? du denkst jetzt, du weißt wie es generell läuft, weil deine Freundin und du so etwas erlebt haben? oO
Das ist halt alles sehr subjektiv. Ich denke bevor wir weiter reden, sollten wir uns einfach mal informieren, sonst endet das hier nur im WirrWarr.

Ich arbeite in einem großen Unternehmen mit 10000 Mitarbeitern. In unserer Abteilung arbeiten 15 Leute davon sind 7 Frauen. Also ein Mann mehr. Nur ob das jetzt auch auf andere Abteilungen zutrifft weiß ich nicht. Ich finde hier arbeiten Frauen sowie Männer gut zusammen und es kommt mir auch relativ ausgeglichen vor. Wie gesagt, das ist nur mein Eindruck und spricht natürlich nicht für die ganze Welt.

Nochmal zu dem Problem deiner Freundin: Es gibt eine Studie die belegte, dass Frauen die gutaussehend sind, dem Unternehmen passiv helfen.
Sie würden dafür sorgen, dass Männer sich mehr Mühe geben um erfolgreich zu sein, um eben der Dame zu imponieren. Weiterhin fehlen sie dann seltener 
Also war der Kerl wohl zusätzlich noch dumm.


----------



## Deanne (5. September 2013)

Shmandric schrieb:


> Und jetzt denkst du, du kannst das Thema objektiv überschauen? du denkst jetzt, du weißt wie es generell läuft, weil deine Freundin und du so etwas erlebt haben? oO



Du unterstellst Polemik, bist in deinem Umgangston aber auch nicht besonders zimperlich. Durch die Wiederholung von "jetzt denkst du?" liest sich deine Eingangsfrage besonders aggressiv. Du machst dich damit der Polemik schuldig, die du mir vorwirfst.

Ich werfe dir auch nicht vor, dass der positive Umgang in deinem Unternehmen bei weitem nicht an der Tagesordnung ist und du deshalb absolut keine Ahnung davon hast, wie es im Allgemeinen um die Gleichstellung bestellt ist. 

Das besagte Beispiel habe ich gewählt, um zu verdeutlichen, dass ich Diskriminierung immer wieder erlebe und deshalb emotional involvierter bin als die Männer hier. Ich habe mit keinem Wort behauptet, mir aufgrund dieser Erfahrung ein umfangreiches Bild machen zu können. Es sollte nur verständlich machen, warum ich mich über solche Dinge mehr ärgere als andere in diesem Thread.

Ich möchte mich auch nicht weiter erklären müssen. Schlimm genug, dass man sich indirekt sagen lassen muss, als Akademiker in seiner Freizeit nicht emotional und hitzig diskutieren zu dürfen. Unsere Volksvertreter lassen sich in Lack und Leder fotografieren und berufen sich auf das "Recht auf ein facettenreiches Privatleben", dieses Recht erbitte ich für mich ebenfalls.

*Ich kehre der Diskussion nun den Rücken, bevor die Mods noch einen Nervenzusammenbruch erleiden müssen.*


----------



## Derulu (5. September 2013)

Deanne schrieb:


> *Ich kehre der Diskussion nun den Rücken, bevor die Mods noch einen Nervenzusammenbruch erleiden müssen.*



Wir sind Schlimmeres gewöhnt, da braucht es schon ein bißchen mehr, dass wir in Richtung Nervenzusammenbruch kommen


----------



## Manowar (5. September 2013)

Die Warnung kam nur, weil ich in der Diskussion involviert war.


----------



## Shmandric (5. September 2013)

> Das besagte Beispiel habe ich gewählt, um zu verdeutlichen, dass ich Diskriminierung immer wieder erlebe und deshalb emotional involvierter bin als die Männer hier. Ich habe mit keinem Wort behauptet, mir aufgrund dieser Erfahrung ein umfangreiches Bild machen zu können



Ich glaube du übertreibst einfach sehr gerne  sei mir nich böse, aber die Welt ist nicht so, wie du sie schilderst. 
Es gibt echt Frauen die haben Berufe! und manche verdienen sogar Geld. 

Das Leben kann auch für Frauen schön sein!

Jap, lassen wir das  sonst komm ich noch auf den Scheiterhaufen.


----------



## tear_jerker (5. September 2013)

etwas spät drin aber ich würde auch noch gern meinen senf dazu abgeben 
Ich kann jeden Chef nachvollziehen der bedenken hat Frauen einzustellen. Schließlich kann die Frau dank Schwangerschaft ausfallen und wird damit zu Doppelobelastung, schließlich möchte die Frau ja trotzdem weiter Gehalt. Umgehen lässt sich das wenn man es wie in den skandinavischen Ländern handhabt, dort muss der Kindsvater die Hälfte des Mutterschaftsurlaubes übernehmen. Wie das aufgeteilt wird, dürfen Mann und Frau selbst entscheiden. Damit ist im Falle einer Schwangerschaft der Mann genauso ein Ausfallsrisiko und es herrscht eine Art Gleichgewicht. Solche Regelungen sind es die voran getrieben werden sollten anstatt einer quote.

btt: das heute die letzte Folge Futurama gesendet wurde *schnief* 2/5 weil sie doch sehr schön war und die Möglichkeit offen lässt für andere sender sie fortzuseten


----------



## Ogil (5. September 2013)

Die Frau hat sich halt einfach ungluecklich verhalten. Es ist in D. relativ genau geregelt was der Arbeitsgeber den Arbeitnehmer bzw. den potentiellen Arbeitnehmer an persoenlichen Dingen fragen darf und da eine Aussageverweigerung im Normalfall schlecht ausschaut, steht es dem Gefragten zu, die gewuenschte Antwort zu geben (also im Zweifelsfall zu luegen). In dem Fall waere das gewesen "Nein - ich will Karriere und keine Kinder machen!" und es haette kein Problem gegeben.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (5. September 2013)

Inkompetente Leute 10000/5. Müssen ne Präsentation + einen Bericht über die Subkulturen der 90er machen, an wen bleibt alles hängen ? Ja, mich. PP, die Hälfte der Texte umschreiben weil schlechtes Deutsch, ich hab kein bock mehr -.-


----------



## bkeleanor (6. September 2013)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Inkompetente Leute 10000/5. Müssen ne Präsentation + einen Bericht über die Subkulturen der 90er machen, an wen bleibt alles hängen ? Ja, mich. PP, die Hälfte der Texte umschreiben *weil schlechtes Deutsch*, ich hab kein bock mehr -.-



an wem bleibt alles hängen? an mir :-)

sorry musste sein.


----------



## heinzelmännchen (6. September 2013)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Inkompetente Leute 10000/5. Müssen ne Präsentation + einen Bericht über die Subkulturen der 90er machen, an wen bleibt alles hängen ? Ja, mich. PP, die Hälfte der Texte umschreiben weil schlechtes Deutsch, ich hab kein bock mehr -.-



Machs fertig, setz Deinen Namen drunter, stells vor und sprich hinterher mit dem Bewertenden. Da wird man zwar schnell zum Arsch, aber was solls, jeder ist sich selbst der Nächste


----------



## Noxiel (6. September 2013)

Wohnung saugen, Wohnung nass wischen, Wohnung aufräumen, Wohnung putzen.....


----------



## zoizz (6. September 2013)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Wohnung saugen, Wohnung nass wischen, Wohnung aufräumen, Wohnung putzen.....



Nach getaner Arbeit bist du dem "Worüber freut ihr euch SO RICHTIG?" was schuldig ;D


----------



## EspCap (7. September 2013)

Kreditkarte am Flughafen in Mailand in einem Shop vergessen. 5 Minuten später gemerkt, zurückgekommen, gefragt, natürlich nicht da. Sperren lassen per Telefon. 
Jetzt: 

1. Hat die Bank beide meiner Kreditkarten gesperrt, obwohl ich gesagt hab dass nur die eine gesperrt werden soll.
2. Hat Tatsache irgendeiner am gleichen Shop noch was eingekauft mit meiner Karte (nicht viel, aber trotzdem)
3. Stimmt der Gesamtsaldo nicht mit der Summe der Einzeltransaktionen überein. Beim Gesamtsaldo sind ca. 100 EUR mehr weg, aus welchem Grund auch immer.

Bin mal gespannt wie die das am Montag dann erklären


----------



## Konov (7. September 2013)

EspCap schrieb:


> Kreditkarte am Flughafen in Mailand in einem Shop vergessen. 5 Minuten später gemerkt, zurückgekommen, gefragt, natürlich nicht da. Sperren lassen per Telefon.
> Jetzt:
> 
> 1. Hat die Bank beide meiner Kreditkarten gesperrt, obwohl ich gesagt hab dass nur die eine gesperrt werden soll.
> ...



Naja wenn die karte zwischenzeitlich einer benutzt hat, haste pech gehabt auch wenns nur 5 Minuten waren.
Glaube nicht dass die sich dafür dann rechtfertigen müssen. Auch wenns scheiße gelaufen ist für dich

Tja und Mailand ist doch Italien wenn ich nicht irre, gibt bestimmt einige Italiener dort die liebend gern eine rumliegende Kreditkarte benutzen


----------



## Rayon (7. September 2013)

Konov schrieb:


> Naja wenn die karte zwischenzeitlich einer benutzt hat, haste pech gehabt auch wenns nur 5 Minuten waren.
> Glaube nicht dass die sich dafür dann rechtfertigen müssen. Auch wenns scheiße gelaufen ist für dich



Richtig, die Bank ist nicht in der Haftung, da es nicht nach der Sperre erfolgte - sondern davor. Ist zwar blöd für dich,aber wenn dauernd Leute zu mir kommen würden (arbeite auch in einer Bank ;-)) und sowas ersetzt haben wollen, würde der ganze Ertrag den wir machen schwinden


----------



## EspCap (7. September 2013)

Ja, das ist auch nicht das Problem - geht da nur um 18 Euro irgendwas, das ist dann halt der Preis für meine Blödheit. Aber wenn du bei einer Bank arbeitest, kannst du mir erklären wie Punkt 3 zustande kommen kann? 

Der Gesamtsaldo im Onlinebanking ist um negative 100 EUR höher (d.h., es sind 100 Euro mehr Soll), als die Summe der Transaktionen. Ist eine neue Karte und das ist der erste Monat, also kann ich mir nicht erklären woher das kommt. 

Ich hab heute übrigens 2 neue Kreditkarten per Post bekommen. Hab ja schon fast befürchtet dass die trotz mehrfachem Klarmachen trotzdem beide Karten sperren


----------



## Egooz (7. September 2013)

Der Wohnungsmarkt in Göttingen! 
Die Preise schießen fröhlich weiter nach oben, bei 80% der Angebote kommt noch diese besch*ssene Courtage drauf. Einfach frustrierend hier...

100/5


----------



## EspCap (8. September 2013)

Eltern, die ihre windeltragenden Säuglinge mit ins Schwimmbad nehmen und dann MIT WINDEL (unter der Badehose oder direkt) und Schwimmflügel ins Schwimmerbecken setzen. 
Ernsthaft? Als würden da sonst nicht schon genug Leute ihre Körperflüssigkeiten mit der Allgemeinheit teilen


----------



## Aun (8. September 2013)

ehm gibts dafür nicht das 30 cm tiefe kinder/babybecken? ich meine mich zu erinnern, dass es verboten ist so kleine blagen mit in tiefe bereiche zu nehmen


----------



## EspCap (8. September 2013)

Ja, gibt es. Und ein 1 Meter "Abenteuerbecken". 
Aber nein, die müssen natürlich in das 2 m Schwimmerbecken und das 1,50 m Thermalbecken. 

Weiß nicht ob es verboten ist, aber auf jeden Fall kümmert es scheinbar keinen außer mir.


----------



## Aun (8. September 2013)

ok grad mal belesen. es gibt in "vielen" bädern die pflicht der schwimmwindel!


----------



## EspCap (8. September 2013)

Schwimmwindel? Wie soll das denn funktionieren?


----------



## kaepteniglo (8. September 2013)

Die hat so eine Saugkraft, dass das Wasser dann aus dem Becken ist


----------



## Wynn (8. September 2013)

EspCap schrieb:


> Schwimmwindel? Wie soll das denn funktionieren?






> Wenn Sie mit Ihrem Baby in einem Frei- oder Hallenbad schwimmen wollen, dann ist eine Schwimmwindel notwendig. Auch am Strand verhindert eine solche Windel, dass Ihr Baby ungewollt etwas im Sand oder im Wasser hinterlässt. Die richtige Windel kann das Baden mit dem Baby viel entspannter für Sie machen.
> Regeln für das Schwimmbad
> 
> Die meisten Betreiber von öffentlichen Schwimmbädern bestehen darauf, dass Babys eine Art Windel tragen. In einem öffentlichen Schwimmbecken geschieht das hauptsächlich aus hygienischen Gründen. Sie selbst können dem Baden allerdings relativ entspannt entgegensehen, da es sehr selten vorkommt, dass ein Baby sein großes Geschäft im Wasser verrichtet.
> ...




das wetter schlägt um und mir auf die knochen und gelenke 5/5


----------



## Bandit 1 (9. September 2013)

Das ich zur Zeit immer wenn ich auf meinem IPad buffed.de öffnen will nur "schwarz" sehe oder
die Werbung sich nicht wegklicken lässt....

Im Moment nervt Rayman


----------



## Konov (9. September 2013)

WTF

Werbung IM buffed Forum, die dank blocker aber weiß bleibt. Doof 5/5




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Legendary (9. September 2013)

Danke ich wollt grad fragen was die Schei*e soll.


----------



## Wynn (9. September 2013)

falsches forum ^^

gehört buffed support


----------



## Combust90 (9. September 2013)

http://derstandard.at/1378248471797/Achtjaehrige-starb-im-Jemen-nach-Geschlechtsverkehr-in-Hochzeitsnacht

Ekelhaft  

10/5


----------



## Legendary (9. September 2013)

Gleich Schwan* abschneiden und ausbluten lassen.


----------



## Selor Kiith (9. September 2013)

Warum im Namen von allem Guten und Rechten ist Beef Jerky so arschteuer?!?

...

Mist verdammter 5/5

Ganz davon abgesehen, dass Amazon einen auch noch verarschen will... 2 mal die 2 x 75g Packungen sind im Vergleich zu einmal 12 x 25g um ca. 5&#8364; billiger ( für die Faulen, das sind beides 300g) 5/5

Und warum gibt es das nur in so kleinen Packungen! 5/5

Generell ist Amazon im moment irgendwie auch geistig nicht ganz da... die letzten Pakete alle mit Lieferzeiten von mindestens 3 Tagen ohne Premiumversand... 5/5

Und rechnen geht wohl auch nicht...
Zwei ähnliche Produkte (einmal Beef und einmal Pork) mit derselben Packungsgröße und dem selben Preise... aber irgendwie ist das Beef auf 100g teurer als Pork (Ja ich weiß das es so stimmt aber es geht nur um das fertige Produkt...) 4/5


----------



## Aun (9. September 2013)

Selor schrieb:


> Generell ist Amazon im moment irgendwie auch geistig nicht ganz da... die letzten Pakete alle mit Lieferzeiten von mindestens 3 Tagen ohne Premiumversand... 5/5



hatte ich bei den letzten 2 bestellungen auch schon, da wurde es klamm zum freitag....

und zum beef jerky. bestell das *sabber* zeug niemals über amazon.
http://www.jerky-house.de/jack-links-beef-jerky-original.htm wär vllt ne idee bei den 25g packungen


----------



## Konov (10. September 2013)

Selor schrieb:


> Generell ist Amazon im moment irgendwie auch geistig nicht ganz da... die letzten Pakete alle mit Lieferzeiten von mindestens 3 Tagen ohne Premiumversand... 5/5



Verwöhnt? 

3 tage versand ist doch völlig normal
Wenns 5-6 Tage sind, ok das geht schneller.
Aber wenn du keinen Overnight-Express hast, dann dauerts IMMER 3 Tage. War die letzten 5-6 Jahre schon so, und nicht nur bei Amazon auch bei dutzend anderen Shops wo ich bestellt hab.

1-2 Tage ist die absolute Ausnahme gewesen, bei ganz schnellen Versendern


----------



## bkeleanor (10. September 2013)

Die Post
Mein Paket liegt schon seit gestern um 7:46Uhr in der sortierstelle in Zürich.
Selbst mit B-Post sollte es etwas schneller gehen. 4/5

und 
LED Lampen, warum sind die die mir gefallen immer so verflucht teuer?
und die die günstig wären haben so minimalistische 2,5 Watt Leuchten drin. 2/5


----------



## Manowar (10. September 2013)

Aun schrieb:


> hatte ich bei den letzten 2 bestellungen auch schon, da wurde es klamm zum freitag....
> 
> und zum beef jerky. bestell das *sabber* zeug niemals über amazon.
> http://www.jerky-hou...ky-original.htm wär vllt ne idee bei den 25g packungen



Uijuijui!
Wenn ich in den Staaten unterwegs bin, hab ich davon immer was im Auto 
Gleich mal bestellen
Danke für den Link!


----------



## Sh1k4ri (10. September 2013)

Erkältung inc .___________. nicht gut 10000/5
DAZU NOCH Bluescreens of death und ich weiß nicht wieso 199/5


----------



## Selor Kiith (10. September 2013)

Konov schrieb:


> Verwöhnt?
> 
> 3 tage versand ist doch völlig normal
> Wenns 5-6 Tage sind, ok das geht schneller.
> ...



Scheinbar...
Ich hatte sonst nie so "lange", es war immer nach spätestens 2 Tagen da, je nachdem wann ich bestellt habe (früh morgens) auch schon direkt am nächsten Tag... und ich habe bis zum letzten Paket immer nur Standardversand genommen...

Naja...
Mein Magic Deck funktionier so wie ich es mir gedacht habe dann scheinbar doch nicht wirklich 0,5/5


----------



## Legendary (10. September 2013)

Konov schrieb:


> 3 tage versand ist doch völlig normal



Staubsauger bei Saturn bestellt, ca. 17:00 Uhr verschickt, am nächsten Tag Mittag bei mir gewesen.
Am Samstag Abend Schlüsselkasten und Schirmständer bestellt, heute früh gekommen.

Mehr als 2 Tage warte ich grundsätzlich nicht mehr auf Pakete, ansonsten gibts ne Beschwerde. Wir leben hier nicht mehr im 19. Jahrhundert, wo alles mit Kutschen transportiert wurde.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (10. September 2013)

Seit 3.10 zickt mein LoL NUR NOCH, ständige Laggspikes, unbekannte Fehler und ingame Lags.

Das geht mir so auf den Nerv, morgen lad ich mir mal das neue iOs soll ja die Datenübertragung verbessern, ja ich spiele über den Iphone Hotspot.
Allgemein verzapft Riot so einiges.

5/5

Shyvana nerf incoming, sie ist so schon hart underplayed, außer mir seh ich evtl. alle 200 Spiele eine.
4/5 (Weil eher'n Buff angebracht wäre)


----------



## Grushdak (10. September 2013)

Beschwerde hin oder her, die wird vollkommen unwirksam sein, da es keinen Rechtsanspruch gibt.
Daß es bei Dir unter 3 Tagen klappte ist ja wunderbar, jedoch eher die Ausnahme.
Und hast Du schon einmal im Leben Kurierdienst "gespielt"?
Mach das mal, dann würdest Du eher die 5 Tage Lieferzeit fordern.^^
Denn heutzutage müssen diese Dienste mit immer weniger Leuten mehr abfahren und das in geforderter kürzester Zeit.

Und wo Du von Kutschen redest, die waren aber um ein vielfaches von 3-5 Tagen unterwegs, wenn sie überhaupt ankamen.



zum Thema

11 Grad und nur Regen  brrrrr - Heizsaison hat begonnen - jetzt schon.


----------



## Legendary (10. September 2013)

Schon wieder neu angemeldet? :>


----------



## zoizz (10. September 2013)

Legendary schrieb:


> Schon wieder neu angemeldet? :>




wb X


----------



## Grushdak (10. September 2013)

Danke

Und ich bin sein Papa aus der Geisterwelt. 
Genauso das Forum, wo ich mich wieder rumtrieb - es scheint genauso tot zu sein - und das bei Ubisoft.


----------



## Baron King Zwei (10. September 2013)

hier nein gespenst buhu

Gesendet von meinem iPod touch 2. Generation


----------



## HitotsuSatori (10. September 2013)

Der Hermes-Versand!
Hab am 30.08. was bei Amazon bestellt, das vom Verkäufer sogar noch am 30.08. bei Hermes abgegeben wurde (Sendungsverfolgung sagt das) und seitdem passierte da gar nichts mehr. Heute habe ich nun eine Email von Amazon bekommen, dass meine Retoure angekommen sei und ich eine Gutschrift des Betrages erhalten habe. Gehts noch? Nur, weil Hermes zu doof ist, mir meine Sachen ordentlich zuzustellen, muss ich jetzt nochmal neu bestellen und hoffen, dass es dann funktioniert. Wie mich sowas ankotzt! Gnah/5


----------



## Magdalena82 (11. September 2013)

Das ich den ganzen Sommer an der Ostsee gelebt haben, aber nicht einmal baden war !!! Am Strand schon mit Hundi, aber ich war nicht richtig baden...


----------



## heinzelmännchen (11. September 2013)

Mir ist in den letzten Tagen bei einigen Serien aufgefallen, dass die Synchronstimmen mir bekannt vorkamen.

Und dann hab ich die ganze Zeit überlegt, wen die Person sonst noch synchronisiert und konnte mich net mehr auf die Serie konzentrieren 

1/5


----------



## BloodyEyeX (11. September 2013)

öhm. patch day ^^


----------



## Baron King Zwei (11. September 2013)

Magdalena82 schrieb:


> Das ich den ganzen Sommer an der Ostsee gelebt haben, aber nicht einmal baden war !!! Am Strand schon mit Hundi, aber ich war nicht richtig baden...



ich geh noch fast jedes wochenende in timmendorf schwimmen, kein problem, das wasser ist noch angenehm


----------



## M1ghtymage (11. September 2013)

Leveln ist sooooo öde. Vor allem wenn man weiß, dass der Krieger dann sowieso nichts Wert sein wird.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (11. September 2013)

MEINE EIGENE DUMMHEIT 100000000/!000000000


----------



## ZAM (12. September 2013)

Diverses 10000/5


----------



## Selor Kiith (13. September 2013)

XBox Live funzt net... und ich weiß net ob es an denen liegt oder an mir... 5/5


----------



## Konov (14. September 2013)

scheiss dauerregen, biken fällt ins wasser 4/5


----------



## Wynn (14. September 2013)

erkälet und das wo draussen so schön die sonne scheint


----------



## Konov (14. September 2013)

Wynn schrieb:


> erkälet und das wo draussen so schön die sonne scheint



puh also hier scheint gar nix, nicht mal die sonne ausm arsch


----------



## EspCap (14. September 2013)

Wynn schrieb:


> erkälet und das wo draussen so schön die sonne scheint



Wo wohnst du bitte? Hier ist nur Nebel, nass, bäh.


----------



## Rifter (14. September 2013)

Gestern hab ich mit GTA 4 geholt...
Es vorfreudig Installiert und... Fehler... WS10. Nach Konsultation mit Dr. Google hab ich dann den Patch 7 Installiert.
Juhu es geht... endlich kann ich mich in der riesigen offenen Welt austoben. Gestartet, da meinte das Spiel ich solle mich bei Windows Live anmelden da ich sonst nicht speichern könne... WTF... aber da das Spiel ohne zu speichern ziemlich witzlos ist, hab ich auch das getan. Dann wollte LIVE die Seriennummer: Okay klar, hab das Spiel für 15 € legal beim Müller gekauft. Fehlanzeige LIVE akzeptiert den Serial nicht! ! ! So nahm das Ganze ein jähes Ende.

Was soll der Scheiß??? Erst ist man unfähig ein halbwegs bugfreies Spiel herauszubringen und dann ist der Kopierschutz derart abgefahren das, das zu solchen Problemen kommt! Schon einmal hab ich bei Vices City die Erfahrung machen müssen, dass die Installation von Spielen doch nicht immer glatt laufen muss.
Das hat mir die Vorfreude auf GTA 5 komplett verhagelt und ich werde unter Garantie keine Rockstars Spiele mehr kaufen!

So das musste mal raus...


----------



## Sh1k4ri (14. September 2013)

Rifter schrieb:


> Das hat mir die Vorfreude auf GTA 5 komplett verhagelt und ich werde unter Garantie keine Rockstars Spiele mehr kaufen!
> 
> So das musste mal raus...



Dir war nicht vorher bewusst, dass die PC Version voller Bugs ist ? Live ist fürn 'rsch, kauf es dir für Konsole wenn du eine hast.


----------



## Rifter (14. September 2013)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Dir war nicht vorher bewusst, dass die PC Version voller Bugs ist ? Live ist fürn 'rsch, kauf es dir für Konsole wenn du eine hast.



GTA ist fürn Arsch... für mich eindeutig gestorben! Wenn Rockstars zu blöd und unfähig ist ein PC Titel herauszubringen dann sollte sie es eben lassen! 

Was mich am meisten wundert ist der Hype um GTA 5. Wer so ein Spiel auf den Markt wirft sollte dahingehen wie der Pfeffer wächst.

Das letzte fand ich auch die Kamara die sich nicht fixieren lies...


So, genug Wutbürger


----------



## Aun (14. September 2013)

windoof live wurde doch eh begraben. das gibts doch nicht mehr


----------



## Legendary (14. September 2013)

Rifter schrieb:


> Was mich am meisten wundert ist der Hype um GTA 5. Wer so ein Spiel auf den Markt wirft sollte dahingehen wie der Pfeffer wächst.



Haha spiel es einfach mal! Du wirst staunen wie krank geil das Spiel eigentlich ist.

Mehr verrat ich nicht.


----------



## BloodyEyeX (14. September 2013)

Gibt es irgendwo eine Bestätigung das GTA5 nicht für PC raus kommt? Hab ich was verpasst?


----------



## Wynn (14. September 2013)

es gibt noch nicht offizielles das gta nicht auf dem pc kommt 

nur eine petion das gta 5 nicht auf den pc kommen soll weil es nur raubkopiert wird - ironischerweise ging am selben abend die nichtlizensierte xbox360 version ins internet laut ner anderen website ^^


----------



## Aun (14. September 2013)

und iwie werden die konsolen games schneller raubkopiert, als pcgames. soviel dazu.
ein glück bin ich keines dieser opfer, die immer nen aktuellen chip benötigen, was gebrannte os3/xbox spiele angeht


*sucht sich nen ps3 eum um gta5 schwarz zu spielen*


----------



## Konov (15. September 2013)

Hatte mir vor nem Jahr oder so die GTA4 Box mit den 2 Addons geholt und die installation + zugang zum online Modus war schon abenteuerlich.
Es ist aber nicht unmöglich. 

Kann den Unmut trotzdem verstehen @Rifter

die GTA Reihe ist halt legendär und da ich alle teile gespielt habe, muss ich auch Teil 5 irgendwann anzocken.
Ob man es braucht, ist ne andere Frage. Kaufen werde ich es erstmal nicht, zumal ich auch gar keine Konsole habe.

Bin momentan mit WoT, demnächst neuer Castle Story Beta Version und DOTA 2 gut bedient.
Ich weiß nicht wann ich überhaupt noch zocken soll, wenn man schon 3 Sachen gleichzeitig spielt neben anderen Hobbys und dem Job

GTA war immer ein Zeitfresser und viel Inhalt ist fürn Popo (Social Inhalte), meiner Meinung nach.

Trotzdem ist nicht alles kacke was von Rockstar kommt. Nur die PC portierung war halt immer Müll bisher.


----------



## Legendary (15. September 2013)

Konov schrieb:


> Trotzdem ist nichts kacke was von Rockstar kommt.



fixd.

Es gibt KEINE schlechten Spiele von Rockstar. Gibt es nicht Punkt. Rockstar ist noch mit die letzte Spieleschmiede, die innovative und vor allem qualitativ hochwertige (!) Spiele entwickelt.


----------



## Wynn (15. September 2013)

Legendary schrieb:


> fixd.
> 
> Es gibt KEINE schlechten Spiele von Rockstar. Gibt es nicht Punkt.



Rockstar Games präsentiert Tischtennis	2006


----------



## Legendary (15. September 2013)

Uuuh! Selbst das war geil! 

Ich mag Rockstar - die machen über die vielen Jahren hinweg nur sehr wenige Spiele aber dafür alle qualitativ sehr hochwertig. Nicht so wie EA, jeden Monat ein anderes halbgares Spiel aufn Markt werfen.


----------



## Grushdak (15. September 2013)

Ich kann die Spiele nicht so richtig beurteilen.
Doch wenn ich mir so die Spiele anschaue ... oft nur Teil 1 bis Teil x
Es mag zwar vielen gefallen.
Doch mich haben sie bei meinen Tests nie angesprochen und an große Hypes ums sie kann ich mich auch nicht erinnern.

Ach und der Vorwurf an EA stimmt so auch nicht ganz.
Die Masse an deren Spielen kommt oft nicht durch sie - sie vertreiben nur viele Spiele - sind kaum (meine ich) Entwickler.
Daher ist EA oftmal gar nicht verantwortlich für die Qualität eines Spieles. 

aber nu ... jeder, wie er/sie es mag

btt
Hatte mir zwar mit der Grund-Renovierung derWohnung keinen Zeitdruck gemacht.
Doch langsam nervt das leer Wohnzimmer. 2/5


----------



## DarthMarkus1st (16. September 2013)

wollte mir gerade Guild Wars 2 kaufen und dachte mir "Mensch, die machen doch hier eine Filiale von ... zu und geben auf Games usw. 20-25%"
also hingefahren und das mit dem Rausverkauf-Rabatt stimmte auch, nur dann schaute ich etwas ungläubig: 52,99 Euro -20%
häh, wieso 52,99? Verkäufre gefragt, ob das die Collectors oder so ist "nö, die Standard"

aber bei Amazon usw. kostet die nur 39,99 Euro, werde somit also woanders zuschlagen

nun, wo ich schon mal in dem Laden drin war, mal eben nach nem TV für die neue Wohnung gucken (falls was interessantes da ist, immerhin auch 15%)

kurz und knapp: dort waren die UVPs als "letzter Ladenpreis" angegeben und davon 15% war also z.B. der Samsung ES7090 trotz 15% TEURER als er in JEDEM anderen Geschäft ist, auch bei dem kleinen Radio-TV-Laden im Ort günstiger
bei den meisten Blu-rays waren auch Aufkleber mit 19,99 oder sogar 21,99 und zwar dann davon 25%, aber echt übel

für diese Abzocke bzw. wir-verkaufen-mit-unserem-Ausverkauf den Kunden für blöd ein 5/5


----------



## Loony555 (17. September 2013)

Spiele seit einigen Tagen DOTA2 und habe noch KEIN EINZIGES Spiel gewonnen. Nicht eins! 
Statistisch gesehen sollte doch zumindest gelegentlich mal ein zufälliger Sieg rausspringen.
(Da komm ich mir schon vor wie im üblichen BG auf Seiten der Allianz.) 

Habs jetzt erstmal (ziemlich frustriert) beiseite gelegt und bin wieder zurück zu meinem guten alten LoL. 
Hier gefallen mir auch das höhere Spieltempo und im Schnitt mehr aktive(!) Fähigkeiten einfach besser.
Außerdem nervts mich, dass es in DOTA2 etliche Helden gibt, deren Ultimate auf Level 6 einen mal eben oneshottet. (Sniper z.b.)
Skill wählen, Gegner anklicken, Bämm liegt er/man selbst. Find ich doof. Man muss nichtmal zielen. Ausweichen geht auch nicht, 
und wirklich kontern ist auch fast unmöglich weil mans nicht kommen sieht.


----------



## Fremder123 (17. September 2013)

Mich nervt aus undefinierbaren Gründen der immer stärker wahrnehmbare "Smartphone-Wahnsinn". Egal ob im Zug, nachher an der Haltestelle oder sonstwo, von 8 - 80, von Schulkind bis Rentner starren die Leute in der Mehrzahl nur noch in diese Dinger. Ich hab auch eines, klar (man kriegt ja eh nix anderes mehr bei Vertragsverlängerung), bin aber ernsthaft am Überlegen, in einer Aktion stummen Protests wieder zum Urschleim, sprich dem guten alten Handy zurückzukehren, hab noch etliche rumliegen. Kriegt zwar dann keiner mit, aber egal. ;D

Krönung war gestern morgen ein Pärchen an der Straßenbahnhaltestelle. Die beiden kuscheln, liegen sich in den Armen... und sie tickert ohne Unterlass während sie ihn umarmt in ihr verdammtes Smartphone. DAS sprach wirklich Bände.


----------



## bkeleanor (17. September 2013)

Fremder123 schrieb:


> Mich nervt aus undefinierbaren Gründen der immer stärker wahrnehmbare "Smartphone-Wahnsinn". Egal ob im Zug, nachher an der Haltestelle oder sonstwo, von 8 - 80, von Schulkind bis Rentner starren die Leute in der Mehrzahl nur noch in diese Dinger. Ich hab auch eines, klar (man kriegt ja eh nix anderes mehr bei Vertragsverlängerung), bin aber ernsthaft am Überlegen, in einer Aktion stummen Protests wieder zum Urschleim, sprich dem guten alten Handy zurückzukehren, hab noch etliche rumliegen. Kriegt zwar dann keiner mit, aber egal. ;D
> 
> Krönung war gestern morgen ein Pärchen an der Straßenbahnhaltestelle. Die beiden kuscheln, liegen sich in den Armen... und sie tickert ohne Unterlass während sie ihn umarmt in ihr verdammtes Smartphone. DAS sprach wirklich Bände.



sign
2 situationen ganz besonders.
1. Hinterm steuer
hatte neulich einen vor mir der fuhr 38 in der 50er zone dabei schlängelte er über die fahrbahn als hätte er mehrere Promille.
auf der autobahneinfahrt war er nicht im stande seine kiste anständig zu beschleunigen oder in der spur zu halten. ich habe ihn dann überholt und eben festgestellt das er am smartphone war.
2. fussgängerstreifen.
junges mädchen läuft einfach auf die strasse (über den zebrastreifen immerhin) aber ohne links oder rechts zu sehen. und dann läuft sie mit einem tempo über die strasse, bei dem sie selbst von schnecken noch überholt wurde.


----------



## Aun (17. September 2013)

ich hab noch ein funktionierendes siemens c55. wer will kanns haben. nur porto sollte er zahlen! 

und ich hab mir erst für (jetzt) 80 tacken das htc one black geholt.... *shameonme*


----------



## Wolfmania (17. September 2013)

Fremder123 schrieb:


> Mich nervt aus undefinierbaren Gründen der immer stärker wahrnehmbare "Smartphone-Wahnsinn".


Oh ja da spricht mir einer aus der Seele...ich bin echt angepxxxx wenn man sich mit Freunden trifft und die ihre Teile rausziehen und nebenbei rumchatten wollen und andere "wichtige" Dinge erledigen - gut das machen sie nur EINMAL dann haben sies begriffen dass ich da net drauf abfahre 
Es ist einfach unhöflich und warum genau trifft man sich persönlich ?! Ich sag mal bis vor 1-2 Jahren war es noch nicht so schlimm aber mittlerweile machen das auch die Ü30 und Ü40er andauernd...teilweilse mehr als ihre Kinder *seufz* Und merken kann sich keiner mehr was: Termine, ach ja im Handy gucken ob was war. Meine Tel.nummer? Kenn ich nicht , mal nachschaun...15% von 90 € ? Kein Plan, mal die Rechnerapp fragen...*kreisch*


----------



## Baron King Zwei (17. September 2013)

yo stimmt, war viel cooler und praktischer als man sich alles selber merken musste


----------



## Grushdak (17. September 2013)

Für manche Dinge ist mir mein Smartphone schon lieb - aber bei weitem kein Muss.
Ich lass es auch gerne mal zu hause liegen.
Bei den Dingern und den "meisten" Usern ist das telefonieren eh nur zur Nebensache geworden.
Irgendwo habe ich noch sowas rumliegen:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



btt

Mich regt auf, daß ich schon wieder seit paar Tagen diese Kopfschmerzen habe. 5/5
Hoffentlich hat das nicht wieder mit dem doch nicht verschwundenen "Gewebe" in der Kieferhöhle zu tun.
Momentan denke ich jedoch bei der Ursache vielmehr an das Wetter und an einen weiteren Verlust eines Familienmitgliedes letzte Woche.


----------



## Legendary (17. September 2013)

Wolfmania schrieb:


> Und merken kann sich keiner mehr was: Termine, ach ja im Handy gucken ob was war.



Nur weil du rumharzt und keine Termine hast, musst du das noch lange nicht auf die Allgemeinheit ummünzen. :>
Ich habe beruflich einige Termine, privat fällt auch einiges an. Ich hab das früher mit Zettelchen gemacht, die ständig rumgeflogen sind. Die jetzige Situation bevorzuge ich definitiv.


----------



## Konov (17. September 2013)

Legendary schrieb:


> Nur weil du rumharzt und keine Termine hast, musst du das noch lange nicht auf die Allgemeinheit ummünzen. :>
> Ich habe beruflich einige Termine, privat fällt auch einiges an. Ich hab das früher mit Zettelchen gemacht, die ständig rumgeflogen sind. Die jetzige Situation bevorzuge ich definitiv.



Was meinste wie sich die leute vor 20 Jahren die Termine gemerkt haben?
Vermutlich haben sie ihr Gehirn benutzt, eine Fähigkeit zu der heute nur mehr Randgruppen im Stande sind....

Und Wolf als Harzer zu betiteln ist lächerlich, du weißt doch gar net was er privat macht?


----------



## Baron King Zwei (17. September 2013)

da kann sich wohl jemand kein smartphone leisten

Gesendet von meinem iPod touch 2. Generation


----------



## Legendary (17. September 2013)

Konov schrieb:


> Was meinste wie sich die leute vor 20 Jahren die Termine gemerkt haben?
> Vermutlich haben sie ihr Gehirn benutzt, eine Fähigkeit zu der heute nur mehr Randgruppen im Stande sind....



Wozu Gedanken für etwas verschwenden, wenn man seine Fähigkeiten auch für Wichtigeres im Leben anwenden kann? Ich merke mir wichtige Termine auch so, aber jeden Termin mit Seppl Hansguckindieluft...ich bitte dich - merkst DU dir denn alles?




> Und Wolf als Harzer zu betiteln ist lächerlich, du weißt doch gar net was er privat macht?



Im Prinzip genauso lächerlich, wie die Pauschalisierung aller Smartphone-User bzw. deren Inkompetenz sich Dinge zu merken.


----------



## Grushdak (17. September 2013)

Ehrlich gesagt, habe ich in den 2 Jahren mit Smartphone nur 2x Termine eingetragen.
Ich brauch das nicht mehr, wie all die Jahrzehnte zuvor auch nicht.
In der Zeit, die ich benötige, um die Termine darauf zu verwalten, habe ich meine Termine längst erledigt -
und die summierte Zeit für mich Sinnvolleres verwendet. 

Jemanden als Harzer zu betiteln ist doch nix Schlimmes.
Immerhin ist das eine sehr schöne Region Deutschlands.

Wenn Du allerdings Hartzer meintest ...
Warte mal ab, wenn Du z.B. Rente beziehst und merkst, daß Du noch Hilfe beantragen musst, weil sie vorne und hinten nicht reicht.
Nicht jeder Hilfeempfänger ist ein Schmarotzer der Gesellschaft - es gibt genügend Fälle, wo man unfreiwillig da reinrutschen kann.
Und kennst Du Wolfmania privat?

War der Ausdruck nur so ein "Spruch", zeugt das nur von Nachplappern hohler Phrasen.

in dem Falle zum Thema 5/5


----------



## Ogil (17. September 2013)

Ausserdem ging es dem Aufreger sicher nicht um Leute, die das Smartphone zum Checken ihrer Termine nutzen. Das macht man wahrscheinlich nicht alle 3min. Wahrscheinlich geht es eher um die WhatsApper und Dauer-Facebooker/-Tweeter.


----------



## Baron King Zwei (17. September 2013)

man bräuchte hier die smilies von whatsapp wäre mein vorschlag
es gibt viele leute die diese bereits in ihre gedanken einbauen


----------



## Konov (17. September 2013)

Ogil schrieb:


> Ausserdem ging es dem Aufreger sicher nicht um Leute, die das Smartphone zum Checken ihrer Termine nutzen. Das macht man wahrscheinlich nicht alle 3min. Wahrscheinlich geht es eher um die WhatsApper und Dauer-Facebooker/-Tweeter.



Jopp, ich hatte vorn paar Wochen was mit einer jungen Dame, deren einziges Interesse ihr smartphone und das 10-sekündliche whatsapp gebimmel zu sein schien, wenn ich morgens in ihrem bett aufgewacht bin.
Furchtbar unerträglich dieses verhalten, die leute sind teilweise so abhängig von dem scheiss, dass es fest ins alltägliche Verhalten eingeplant ist. Statt das Ding einfach mal ein paar Stunden auszulassen um sich mit RICHTIGEN menschen zu unterhalten....


----------



## Baron King Zwei (17. September 2013)

dass du noch was mit damen haben kannst bei deinem ganzen fahrrad gefahre


----------



## Sh1k4ri (17. September 2013)

Bin auch erst seit Anfang diesen Jahres bei Whats App, und man wird schon irgendwie vom Umfeld abhängig gemacht. Sei es Freundinnen, Kumpels oder Ausbildung. Ich sehs aber nicht so kritisch. Jedes Smartphone hat einen Aus-Schalter, und 24/7 im Internet muss man auch nicht sein.

Ich verstehe nicht, wieso ein Smartphone immer gleich Abhängigkeit und Sucht impliziert. Ich hab früher an meinem alten türkisen Nokia genau so viel rumgedaddelt, SMSen verschickt wie jetzt. Who cares ? Wenn man süchtig ist, sollte man lieber bei sich anfangen.


----------



## Konov (17. September 2013)

Baron schrieb:


> dass du noch was mit damen haben kannst bei deinem ganzen fahrrad gefahre



Woher willst DU das denn wissen.... wenn du wenigstens ein erfahrener buffed user wärst, der hier seit Jahren mitschreibt 
ab in dein körbchen


----------



## schneemaus (17. September 2013)

Also was Termine angeht... Ich hab so nen Kalender. Aus Papier. Wisst ihr noch, wie sowas aussieht? Mal ernsthaft. Bis ich mir umständlich im Handy in den Kalender was eingetragen hab, steht das deutlich schneller mit Kuli im Planer und fertig. Und für Geburtstage hab ich nen Wandkalender, der halt gegen Ende des Jahres auf den neuen übertragen wird. Ist mir nämlich mim Handy auch viel zu umständlich.

Und ja, ich hab auch ein Smartphone. Ja, ich benutze whatsapp viel. Aber wenn ich mit Leuten zusammen sitze, unterhalte ich mich mit denen und schau nicht alle paar Sekunden auf mein Handy, um dann auch noch zurück zu schreiben. Das ist verdammt unhöflich. Wenn's klingelt, mal rangehen, ist was Anderes, mach ich ja daheim auch, wenn mein Festnetz klingelt. Und wenn man mal da sitzt und was auf kommt, was man gerne mal nachgucken würde, find ich es auch keine Schande, in solchen Situationen mal das Handy rauszukramen und was zu googlen. Aber sonst? Einfach nur unhöflich dem Gesprächspartner gegenüber. Ich höre automatisch auf zu reden, wenn jemand auf sein Smartphone glotzt, weil ich weiß, dass derjenige mir dann sowieso keine Aufmerksamkeit mehr schenkt. Und wieso macht er/sie dann was mit mir, wenn ich ihn/sie anscheinend nur langweile? Mein engerer Freundeskreis sieht das Gott sei Dank genauso.

BTT:
Dieses Wetter. Ich hab nix gegen kalt, aber irgendwie ist es momentan doof. Entweder ist man zu warm eingepackt oder friert, was Angenehmes gibt's momentan irgendwie nicht :/


----------



## Grushdak (17. September 2013)

Stimme Dir da vollkommen zu! 

Meiner Mutter habe ich erst letztes Jahr einen immerwährenden Geburtstagskalender gebastelt.
Da braucht sie gar nix mehr ändern.

z.B. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



btt
Warum muss die Heizsaison jetzt schon beginnen?!
Ich gehe erstmal duschen, evtl. wird mir dabei/danach wärmer.


----------



## Aun (17. September 2013)

ich heize per rechner ^^ unter dauerlast ist die bude schön warm ^^ ( nicht der neue, die alte riesen kiste mit 500 watt netzteil und crepeslüfter ^^)


----------



## EspCap (17. September 2013)

Frauen. Seid doch einfach ehrlich und offen anstatt hintenrum heimlich was zu machen. Meine Güte. 5/5


----------



## Aun (18. September 2013)

EspCap schrieb:


> Frauen. Seid doch einfach ehrlich und offen anstatt hintenrum heimlich was zu machen. Meine Güte. 5/5






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



das sind wohl die hinterfotzigsten wesen auf diesem planeten, die es gibt. sry hab deinen sarkasmus nicht erkannt.....


----------



## EspCap (18. September 2013)

Aun schrieb:


> das sind wohl die hinterfotzigsten wesen auf diesem planeten, die es gibt. sry hab deinen sarkasmus nicht erkannt.....



Es ist einfach verdammt traurig, aber fast immer wenn ich denke dass eine nicht so ist werde ich irgendwann doch wieder enttäuscht, auf Kurz oder Lang. 
Wenn ich nicht noch einige kennen würde die bisher tatsächlich nicht so sind könnte man echt die Hoffnung an das Gute im Menschen verlieren


----------



## Aun (18. September 2013)

das sind die, aus deiner schulzeit. wer 13 jahre miteinander zu tun hat, weiß was geht ^^


----------



## Grushdak (18. September 2013)

Nunja, es regt mich zwar nicht so sehr auf - finde es eher schade ,
daß ich den Zuschlag für einen Vollzeit-Job als Medikamentenauslieferer nicht bekommen habe.
Erfuhr das vorhin erst auf meine telefonische Nachfrage hin ... daher 3/5


----------



## EspCap (18. September 2013)

Aun schrieb:


> das sind die, aus deiner schulzeit. wer 13 jahre miteinander zu tun hat, weiß was geht ^^



Nö, die sind allesamt die schlimmsten. Meine Mitbewohnerin und ihre beste Freundin, hauptsächlich. Auch sonst noch 2-3 Leute. 
Aber andererseits dachte ich das auch über _meine_ beste Freundin. Naja.


----------



## bkeleanor (18. September 2013)

Sorry ZAM finde den thread nicht.
im moment hängt der GTA V banner vertikal über meinen bildschirm und man kann ihn nicht schliessen (nur mit element untersuchen, recht umständlich).


----------



## Alux (18. September 2013)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Also was Termine angeht... Ich hab so nen Kalender. Aus Papier. Wisst ihr noch, wie sowas aussieht? Mal ernsthaft. Bis ich mir umständlich im Handy in den Kalender was eingetragen hab, steht das deutlich schneller mit Kuli im Planer und fertig. Und für Geburtstage hab ich nen Wandkalender, der halt gegen Ende des Jahres auf den neuen übertragen wird. Ist mir nämlich mim Handy auch viel zu umständlich.



Ich bin richtig oldschool und hab dafür mein Hirn


----------



## Wolfmania (18. September 2013)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Also was Termine angeht... Ich hab so nen Kalender. Aus Papier. Wisst ihr noch, wie sowas aussieht? Mal ernsthaft. Bis ich mir umständlich im Handy in den Kalender was eingetragen hab, steht das deutlich schneller mit Kuli im Planer und fertig. Und für Geburtstage hab ich nen Wandkalender, der halt gegen Ende des Jahres auf den neuen übertragen wird. Ist mir nämlich mim Handy auch viel zu umständlich.


dito 
ach ja: ich hab ein modernes Smartphone und wohne nicht im Harz :-) und so Teile sind natürlich auch praktisch, z.b. wenn man im Auto einen Namen sagt und der automatisch wählt das ist echt klasse, aber kaum äußert man Kritik...naja so ists halt - 5/5


----------



## ZAM (18. September 2013)

bkeleanor schrieb:


> Sorry ZAM finde den thread nicht.
> im moment hängt der GTA V banner vertikal über meinen bildschirm und man kann ihn nicht schliessen (nur mit element untersuchen, recht umständlich).



Da wo er seit Jahren ist
http://forum.buffed....0&#entry3387336


Btw. ich reloade mich hier noch blöde - ich muss wissen, ob der Kram aktuell immer noch auftaucht.  Feeback wäre toll.


----------



## bkeleanor (18. September 2013)

nochmals sorry für das späte feedback im falschen thread.
jetzt passts wieder. danke.


----------



## H2OTest (19. September 2013)

Krass oO
https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=263849027089464&set=vb.238629172945721&type=2&theater  5/5


----------



## Rongor (19. September 2013)

Was mich so richtig aufregt...

Also im Moment ist es die mangelnde Berichterstattung über Final Fantasy XIV - ARR hier bei buffed.de!

Selbst der Piratentag von WoW erfährt mehr Würdigung, als ein tolles MMO von Square Enix.
Bin da ehrlich gesagt mehr als enttäuscht.

Hoffentlich verbringt Ihr mal nen bisserl Zeit in Eorzea und berichtet mal ausgiebig!

Gruß,

Rongor


----------



## Grushdak (19. September 2013)

Ich verstehe Dich da gar nicht.

Blasc/Buffed war schon immer hauptsächlich wow-orientiert.
Alle anderen Spiele sind nach und nach erst hinzugekommen.
Daß über diese Spiele nicht total ausführlich berichtet wird, ist imo verständlich -
ebenso, daß der Piratentag Vorang hat.

Es gibt ja auch speziell FF Seiten, wo aktuelle News wohl eher zu finden sind.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (20. September 2013)

Angebot - Nachfrage - Prinzip. 

Schreib doch in den Vorschläge-Bereich, dass du da was sehen möchtest. Ansonsten denken die sich auch, interessiert keine Sau. WoW ist eben Marktführer und wird es auch noch bleiben.


----------



## Wynn (20. September 2013)

der für ff14 zuständige redakteur ist im urlaub


----------



## Rongor (20. September 2013)

Dann sollte man das eigene Logo mal ändern.

buffed.de DAS PORTAL FÜR ONLINESPIELE stimmt dann so einfach nicht mehr.

Und die Header für die versch. Games sind auch über. Ich mein, HALLOOOO: RoM & Co. haben nun auch nicht die meisten Gamer.

Ich finds halt richtig Mist, dass über echt jeden Müll berichtet wird.
Wer braucht laufend den Hinweis Battlestar Galactica zu zocken??
Da werden ja nichtmal Kommentare hinterlassen. Trotzdem alle Nase lang beworben -.-

Ich möchte hier keines der anderen Games schlecht machen, aber viele davon sind halt aus meiner Sicht nicht besser als FF.


----------



## EspCap (20. September 2013)

Rongor schrieb:


> Was mich so richtig aufregt...
> 
> Also im Moment ist es die mangelnde Berichterstattung über Final Fantasy XIV - ARR hier bei buffed.de!



Deine Probleme möchte ich haben. 
Das hier ist nicht die einzige Seite im Internet die über Zeug aus dieser Branche berichtet.


----------



## Rongor (20. September 2013)

EspCap schrieb:


> Deine Probleme möchte ich haben.
> Das hier ist nicht die einzige Seite im Internet die über Zeug aus dieser Branche berichtet.



Glaub mir, möchtest du nicht. Aber das hat hier nix zu suchen.

Naja, will niemand verstehen was ich sagen will...

Es gibt auch andere Seiten die über WoW berichten, trotzdem hängen hier viele ab.


----------



## Ogil (20. September 2013)

Gibt doch Berichterstattung dazu auf Buffed? Oder was genau willst Du denn lesen/sehen?


----------



## Hordlerkiller (20. September 2013)

Das mein Smartphone ne maise hat gestern 4 mann versucht mich anzurufen ging nicht und dann noch nicht ma eine SMS mit anruf verpasst (SIM Karte 1,5 Jahre alt kanns glaub ich nicht sein, Handy 6 Monate alt) 180/5


----------



## win3ermute (21. September 2013)

"Fach"foren. Will ja nicht zuviel meckern - habe dort auch schon hin und wieder kompetente Hilfe bzw. Tipps bekommen. Andererseits ist's auch zum Verzweifeln, wenn man mal wirklich ganz spezifisch Hilfe braucht...
Hab' ja nun ein neues Hobby namens "Super 8". Mein Problemchen war nur, daß der Ton des Projektors nach dem Drücken der Aufnahmetaste im Leerlauf plötzlich beim Abspielen von Filmen zu leise war und ich einfach nur nachfragte, ob es sein kann, daß der verdammte Aufnahmemixer nun aktiv ist und mir die Magnettonspuren versaut. Hört sich spezifisch an; würde wahrscheinlich keiner der hier Mitlesenden was zu schreiben, weil er keine verdammte Ahnung hat, wovon ich überhaupt rede.

Das haben die "Fachforenschreiber" anscheinend auch nicht. Entweder hatten die "Tipps" nix mit meinem Problem zu tun (aber nun weiß ich, wie ich die Linse möglichst effektiv und kostenintensiv reinige) oder aber waren so "speziell" ("messe am Tiefpunkt der Effektkoordinate, ob sich an der Amplitude der 5. Art in artifizieller Weise umgekehrt proportional zum Promillegehalt des Nachbarns eine Abweichung von 5 Grad ostsenegalischer Norm ergibt!"), daß keine Sau außer dem Fachmann, der sich eh auskennt, mit dem Mist was anfangen kann.

Problem habe ich dann selbst gelöst: Noch mehrmals den Schalter betätigt. Problem erledigt.

"Fach"foren... ich weiß, warum ich da nie mitschreibe...


----------



## ZAM (21. September 2013)

Wynn schrieb:


> der für ff14 zuständige redakteur ist im urlaub



Wat? Keinen Mist verbreiten 

@Topic: Das offenbar schon wieder Scam-Mails mit unseren Absendern verschickt werden -.- 100000/5
Sollte jemand irgendwelche Mahnungen oder E-Mails zu dubiosen Kreditverschuldungen mit Anhang bekommen, die laut Absender angeblich von einer buffed.de-Adresse kommen, E-Mails ignorieren und vor allem den Anhang nicht öffnen.
http://www.buffed.de/buffedde-Brands-143860/News/Achtung-Gefaelschte-Mails-im-Namen-von-buffed-verschickt-nicht-oeffnen-1082790/


----------



## Ogil (21. September 2013)

win3ermute schrieb:


> "Fach"foren... ich weiß, warum ich da nie mitschreibe...


Das Problem ist halt, dass sich sofort jeder fuer einen Fachmann haelt sobald er in einem Fachforum schreibt. Und meist wird dann ja doch nur Kram nachgeplappert, ohne dass man wirkliches Wissen haette...

PS: Es regt mich auf, dass ich puenktlich zum Samstag wieder Kopf-/Nackenschmerzen hab. Und dass ich keine Tickets fuer den lokalen heutigen Raspberry Jam mehr bekommen habe :<


----------



## Deanne (21. September 2013)

Kopf --> Regal --> Drittes Auge

Nicht cool.

Edit:

Sonderbare FB-Nachrichten von fremden Leuten: "Du siehst sooo lieb aus. *streichel*"




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alux (21. September 2013)

Deanne schrieb:


> Sonderbare FB-Nachrichten von fremden Leuten: "Du siehst sooo lieb aus. *streichel*"
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bei der NSA nachfragen wers ist und dem ein Killerkommando schicken?


----------



## Wynn (21. September 2013)

vieleicht haben sie deinen katzenavatar gemeint wenn du auch bei facebook den hast ^^

ansonsten bei facebook melden 

ich habe atm mal wieder grippe stärker - nase zu, verschleimt, gelenkschmerzen, müde und kopfweh - zum arzt gehen lohnt nicht die sagen eh nur wieder "hartnäckiger grippaler infekt"


----------



## win3ermute (21. September 2013)

Deanne schrieb:


> Sonderbare FB-Nachrichten von fremden Leuten: "Du siehst sooo lieb aus. *streichel*"



Solange er nicht gleich ein Schniedelfoto anhängt, ist das doch noch erträglich


----------



## Deanne (21. September 2013)

Wynn schrieb:


> vieleicht haben sie deinen katzenavatar gemeint wenn du auch bei facebook den hast ^^
> 
> ansonsten bei facebook melden



Haha, ne, den habe ich dort nicht als Bild.

Bekomme sowas gelegentlich, meist melde ich es nicht. Wer fremden Frauen so einen Mist schreibt, ist gestraft genug.


----------



## ZAM (21. September 2013)

Deanne schrieb:


> Sonderbare FB-Nachrichten von fremden Leuten: "Du siehst sooo lieb aus. *streichel*"



Das war aber kein Schweizer, oder? *g*

@Topic: Wenn aus "Ich mache eben 5 Minuten die Augen zu" irgendwie 2 Stunden Samstag-Verpennen werden. 2/5.


----------



## Carcharoth (21. September 2013)

ZAM schrieb:


> Das war aber kein Schweizer, oder? *g*



Ne, sowas schreib ich nur dir zami <3 
*streichel*


----------



## Aun (21. September 2013)

Carcharoth schrieb:


> Ne, sowas schreib ich nur dir zami <3
> *streichel*





Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        








			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

ihr alten ferkel!


----------



## zoizz (22. September 2013)

Die Wahlbeteiligung 5/5


----------



## BloodyEyeX (22. September 2013)

Zuviele die nicht das gleiche wählen wie ich. 5/5


----------



## Ogil (22. September 2013)

Na wenn die aber alle am Gewinnspiel teilnehmen, dann sinkt ja Deine Chance! Ich frage mich allerdings immer noch, wie die Gewinner dann ermittelt werden. Vermutlich NSA...


----------



## EspCap (22. September 2013)

zoizz schrieb:


> Die Wahlbeteiligung 5/5



Ich hab zwar noch nicht geschaut wie sie diesmal aussieht, aber ganz ehrlich - mir ist es lieber, politisch uninformierte Leute gehen gar nicht wählen anstatt einfach irgendwo ein Kreuzchen zu machen (weil der Name lustig klingt, Mama/Papa/irgendein Kumpel die wählt, weil sie bunte Plakate haben, weil er auf deren Wahlveranstaltung Gummibärchen bekommen hat etc.). 
Idealerweise sollten sich diese Leute natürlich vor der Wahl informieren und dann eine Entscheidung treffen, die für sie die möglichst besten Konsequenzen hat. Aber das passiert eben in vielen Fällen nicht. Daher - wer wählen gehen will, geht wählen, wer nicht eben nicht. Eine hohe Wahlbeteiligung ist nicht automatisch und uneingeschränkt toll. 



> [font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]Na wenn die aber alle am[/font][font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif] [/font]Gewinnspiel[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif] [/font][font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]teilnehmen, dann sinkt ja Deine Chance! Ich frage mich allerdings immer noch, wie die Gewinner dann ermittelt werden. Vermutlich NSA...[/font]





Ich bin mir nicht sicher ob das jetzt Sarkasmus war, aber falls es dir nicht bewusst ist - Postillion = deutsche Version von "The Onion"


----------



## Ogil (22. September 2013)

Du scheinst uns ja alle fuer arg merkbefreit zu halten, wenn Du ueberhaupt in Erwaegung ziehst, dass das ernst gemeint war...


----------



## EspCap (22. September 2013)

Ogil schrieb:


> Du scheinst uns ja alle fuer arg merkbefreit zu halten, wenn Du ueberhaupt in Erwaegung ziehst, dass das ernst gemeint war...



Sorry, nichts gegen dich. Ich bin nur einiges gewöhnt, diesbezüglich.


----------



## Blut und Donner (22. September 2013)

Nicht wählen und sich hinterher beschweren. Da muss ich die Skala erweitern das ist mindestens ne glatte 10!


----------



## Sh1k4ri (23. September 2013)

Über die ganzen Beileidsbekundungen nach dem Tod meiner Oma... 3/5. Es nervt jetzt nicht, aber irgendwie kann ich das nicht gebrauchen. So nett es gemeint ist.


----------



## bkeleanor (23. September 2013)

iPhone 5s und 5c droptests.
diese droptests auf youtube sind ja wirklich total bescheuert.
Was passiert mit einer glasplatte wenn man sie aus bestimmten höhen auf den boden fallen lässt. sie zerbricht irgendwann.
dafür gibt es schutzhüllen.
1/5


----------



## heinzelmännchen (23. September 2013)

Durch unsere Siedlung ist heute eine ältere Dame nahezu herumgeschlichen und hat Flyer verteilt.

Irgend so ein fast schon sektenartiger Wunderheiler wurde da angepriesen. Nachdem ich die Worte "Gott" und "Blindenheilung" ausgemacht habe, ist dat Dingen direkt inner Tonne gelandet.

Nachdem ich unseren Briefkasten dann von Werbung befreit hatte, kam das Ömmerken nach knapp ner halben Stunde nochmal vorbei und hat nochmal nen Flyer eingeworfen 

Hat die gerochen, dass ich die blöde Werbung zerrissen hab oder hat sie wegen Alzheimer den Wunderheiler selber nötig weil se vergessen hat wo se ihr Zeuch schon inn Briefkasten gesteckt hat?!


So was nerviges, und ne ungeheure Papierverschwendung dazu  4/5


----------



## Deanne (23. September 2013)

5/5: Leute, die sich über das Ergebnis der Bundestagswahl beschweren, selbst aber nicht gewählt haben.


----------



## Alux (23. September 2013)

Windoof regt mich grad tierisch auf, ist es denn dermaßen zu viel verlangt Musik von A nach B zu kopieren OHNE das sich der Explorer aufhängt 5/5


----------



## Deanne (23. September 2013)

Blut schrieb:


> Nicht wählen und sich hinterher beschweren. Da muss ich die Skala erweitern das ist mindestens ne glatte 10!



Oha, ich habe gar nicht gesehen, dass sich schon jemand darüber aufgeregt hat.

Aber mal ehrlich, sowas geht wirklich gar nicht. Ich kann gar nicht zählen, wie viele Leute gestern bei Facebook gejammert habe, obwohl sie selbst nicht zur Wahl gegangen sind. Und immer die gleiche Ausrede: "Meine Stimme verändert ja eh nichts!". Natürlich ändert eine einzige Stimme nicht den Lauf der Dinge, aber wenn jeder so denkt, dann werden daraus 100, 1000 oder gar 10.000 verlorene Stimmen, die gemeinsam durchaus etwas hätten verändern können. :-(


----------



## ZAM (23. September 2013)

Kabel Deutschland (Digital TV) ist offenbar hier grad komplett tot und Watchever hat grad die Geschwindigkeit einer Akkustikkoppler-Kommunikation -.- 10/5


----------



## Grushdak (24. September 2013)

Vielleicht haben sie ja vor Schreck über den evtl. anstehenden Verkauf (Übernahme) ihrer Firma jetzt schon die Stecker gezogen.


----------



## Wynn (24. September 2013)

ZAM schrieb:


> Kabel Deutschland (Digital TV) ist offenbar hier grad komplett tot und Watchever hat grad die Geschwindigkeit einer Akkustikkoppler-Kommunikation -.- 10/5



versuch das nächste mal den stecker direkt in den tv zu stecken wenn du da atv und dtv empfang hast dann hat der receiver sich nur mal wieder aufgehangen da hilft dann meist ausschalten 5 min warten und anschalten 

habe ich öfters 

und grusdak vodafone kümmert sich nur um die mobil sparte nicht ums internet und tv


----------



## Grushdak (24. September 2013)

Wynn schrieb:


> ... und grusdak vodafone kümmert sich nur um die mobil sparte nicht ums internet und tv


Sicher?
Ich hatte es so verstanden, daß Vodafone Kaabel Deutschland für 11 Mrd &#8364; komplett übernehmen will - gerade wegen Inet und TV.
Denn mit dem Besitz der Kabel (sogar eigene) könnten sie erstmals ein ernster Konkurent zur Telekom werden,
da mit denen deutlich höhere Übertragungsraten gegeben werden können, wie es die Telekom derzeit macht/kann.
So jedenfalls war neulich der Bericht im TV.

Ich selber finde, daß die Abzocker und teils unseriösen Vodafone lieber bei ihren Handys bleiben sollten und nicht noch bei den anderen sachen mitmischen sollten.
Allerdings könnte die Übernahme für die Verbraucher niedrigere Kosten bringen.

Na mal abwarten - noch wurde es von der EU nicht genehmigt.

btt

Mich regen die nun schon Wochen anhaltenden Rücken oder Hüftschmerzen auf.
Ich hoffe nicht, daß sich so langsam die "Prophezeiung" der Ärzte aus dem Kindheitsalter erfüllt.
Das wäre vieeeeel zu früh.

Wenn meine Renovierung abgeschlossen ist, werde ich mich erstmal richtig durchkneten lassen - sprich massieren lassen.
Der ganze Rücken ist verspannt/verhärtet.


----------



## Wynn (24. September 2013)

also laut den letzten news bleiben die internet und tv firmen von vodafone und kabel deutschland eigenständig sie wollen sich nur ergänzen - vodafone erhält zugriff auf alle pay tv sender und bietet kabel deutschland dafür die vodafone netze 


was mich richtig nervt ist das es für opera kein vernünftiges antigema addon gibt


----------



## Grushdak (24. September 2013)

Wynn schrieb:


> ... was mich richtig nervt ist das es für opera kein vernünftiges antigema addon gibt


Ich kenne mich zwar nicht mit Opera aus.
Hast Du denn schon mal den Youtube-Unblocker angesehen?
Dort bei chip.de gibt es auch ein Anleitungsvideo.
Den Unblocker gibt es dort auch für Firefox, Chrome & Safari.


----------



## Wynn (24. September 2013)

der ist für den alten opera 

habe auch schon die chrome versionen probiert weil das neue opera ja auf chrome basiert hillft nichts


----------



## ZAM (24. September 2013)

Noch ein Nachschlag zu der Kabel Deutschland-Sache. Um 2:20 Morgens vom Handy wegen einer SMS von KBD geweckt werden, dass die (Lokale) Störung jetzt behoben ist 2/5


----------



## Alux (24. September 2013)

Meine verdammte externe Festplatte regt mich auf, ist angeschlossen aber hab kein Zugriff drauf, gleich fliegt durchs Zimmer


----------



## DarthMarkus1st (24. September 2013)

mein Umzug 5/5

erst versetzen einen Freunde beim weitertapezieren
dann sagen Freunde ab bzgl. überhaupt beim Unzug zu helfen
somit muß ich doch auf Kollegen zurückgreifen und die wollen immer richtig Schotter haben


----------



## Alux (24. September 2013)

DarthMarkus1st schrieb:


> mein Umzug 5/5
> 
> erst versetzen einen Freunde beim weitertapezieren
> dann sagen Freunde ab bzgl. überhaupt beim Unzug zu helfen
> somit muß ich doch auf Kollegen zurückgreifen und die wollen immer richtig Schotter haben





Was sind denn das bitte für Freunde?


----------



## Fakebook (25. September 2013)

Kann/will nicht schlafen, aber in fünf Stunden klingelt der Wecker.


----------



## DarthMarkus1st (25. September 2013)

Alux schrieb:


> Was sind denn das bitte für Freunde?


frag ich mich auch
mein bester Freund wohnt leider nicht mehr in Reichweite (knapp 600km weggezogen, Job) und mein anderer sehr guter Freund will helfen - tja und den Rest kann ich dann wohl ab sofort als "Bekannte" einstufen?!
aber neuer Hammer: die Kollegen helfen jetzt jmd anders, weil im Betrieb mehrere im Oktober umziehen


----------



## Wynn (25. September 2013)

**** GEMA

da habe ich schon extra die tonspur bei einem videostück auf stumm geschaltet und was macht youtube komplettes video stumm schalten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



aber bei tausenden lets play und anderen channels darf das sein nur mich erwischt es


----------



## heinzelmännchen (26. September 2013)

Das sich immer weiter drehende Karussel über die ach so bösen Videospiele.... 

Wen wunderts, es hat GTA "erwischt"

Diese Diskussion ist so ausgelutscht wie'n Wassereis im Sommer aufn Schulhof  5/5


----------



## bkeleanor (26. September 2013)

ich finde es schade das GTA immer nur auf mord und totschlag reduziert wird.
die sollen mal tennis spielen gehen oder mit dem boot ins meer stechen...die grossen wellen machen irre spass. schade kann man nicht surfen.

ich spiele schon den 3. abend ohne jemanden auch nur zu verletzen.


----------



## Baron King Zwei (26. September 2013)

ich hab noch nie gta gespielt ohne alle leute zu ermorden, die mir über den weg laufen
vielleicht ist es deshalb so in verruf geraten


----------



## bkeleanor (26. September 2013)

ausserhalb der missionen im free roam versteht sich.
in den missionen wird "gut" sein fast schon bestraft.
Wagen geklaut aber den typen am leben gelassen (mein kumpel hat ihn erschossen). mich haben danach die bullen gejagt, weil der typ diese gerufen hat. -> schlag ins gesicht.


----------



## Baron King Zwei (26. September 2013)

aus dem grund sagt michael immer, du sollst keine zeugen zurücklassen
ist klug, der michael


----------



## schneemaus (26. September 2013)

Der Bout, auf den wir am Samstag gehen wollten, wurde wegen Vereinsangelegenheiten abgesagt 100/5 - ich hab mich so drauf gefreut, weil ich auch einige Mädels der Gastgebermannschaft kenne *seufz*


----------



## Konov (28. September 2013)

Scheiss schnupfen 5/5


----------



## schneemaus (28. September 2013)

Mein Kellerabteil wurde aufgebrochen 10000/5. Da war n Uralt-Röhrenfernseher drin (der nicht mir gehört), um den ist es nicht mal so schade. Aber ich weiß nicht, was noch fehlt, wart grade auf die Polizei. Krieg die Tür nicht ohne Gewalt auf, weil die jetzt eingedrückt wurde. Die komplette Tür scheint im Eimer zu sein, inklusive Schloss. Wenn ich auf den Kosten sitzen bleibe, krieg ich die Krise.


----------



## Wynn (29. September 2013)

Receiver hat von heute zu morgen totalschaden

Analog und Digital Free Tv via antennenkabel geht nur receiver kriegt keinen empfang - ersatzreceiver wird morgen versandfertig gemacht spätenstens freitag da.

man merkt erst wenn es weg ist wie man sich an timeshift, aufnahmefunktion und die 20 sender gewöhnt hat die ich nebenbei schaute

3/5


----------



## Aun (29. September 2013)

ein glück schau ich dank dir internet tv ^^


----------



## Konov (29. September 2013)

Aun schrieb:


> ein glück schau ich dank dir internet tv ^^



Ein glück schau ich gar kein TV. 
Alter Fernseher kommt nächste woche aufn sperrmüll, dann hab ich gar keinen mehr


----------



## Jordin (1. Oktober 2013)

Das von mir heiß ersehnte "Hinterland"-Album von Casper. 
Selten bin ich so enttäuscht worden.
5/5


----------



## EspCap (1. Oktober 2013)

Jordin schrieb:


> Das von mir heiß ersehnte "Hinterland"-Album von Casper.
> Selten bin ich so enttäuscht worden.
> 5/5



Echt? Ich find es gar nicht übel. Ist ziemlich melancholisch, aber das war ja zu erwarten.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (1. Oktober 2013)

Glaube, genau das ist der Punkt, warum viele enttäuscht sind. Meiner Meinung nach ist es ne Weiterentwicklung von XOXO, irgendwie reifer, moderner (obwohl XOXO damals ja schon modern war, wenn man das HipHop Genre betrachtet).

Wer das "Rap" Album wartet, der muss sich nicht lange gedulden. Er hat in nem Interview bereits gesagt, dass er nur noch nen Produzenten sucht


----------



## Jordin (2. Oktober 2013)

EspCap schrieb:


> Ich find es gar nicht übel. Ist ziemlich melancholisch, aber das war ja zu erwarten.


Mir fehlt in fast jedem Song der emotionale Tiefgang. Dafür bekomme ich ein Überfluss an La-la-la's und Oh-oh-oh's-Bridges. Als ob er Komplexe hat, etwas von sich preizugeben. 



> Er hat in nem Interview bereits gesagt, dass er nur noch nen Produzenten sucht



Ich brauche dringend Kohle! 
Jemand da, der was zu verschenken hat?


----------



## Wynn (2. Oktober 2013)

diverse websiten sind wieder bei kabel deutschland offline 3/5


----------



## gu-be (3. Oktober 2013)

das mein laptop im arsch ist und alle anderen neuen laptops windows 8 haben -.-'


----------



## Aun (3. Oktober 2013)

vllt sollte man die 80 tacken für win7 dann doch für saturn/mediamarkt, whatever, läppis investieren ^^


----------



## Reflox (3. Oktober 2013)

Europa Universalis IV 1000000/5

Es kanns einfach nicht sein, dass ich mit einer Armee, die auf gleichem technologische Niveau und 3 mal mehr Soldaten als die gegnerische fasst, kläglich verliere.
Für den, der dieses Würfelsystem einbaute, gibt es einen seperaten Platz in der 7. Ebene der Hölle.

Das 2te mal in 3 Minuten. Also wirklich, das ist nurnoch lächerlich.

Ich möchte editieren, dass meine Armee auch technologisch haushoch überlegen war/ist.


----------



## win3ermute (5. Oktober 2013)

gu-be schrieb:


> das mein laptop im arsch ist und alle anderen neuen laptops windows 8 haben -.-'



Tipp: Es soll tatsächlich die Möglichkeit geben, auf einem Computer ein Betriebssystem der eigenen Wahl zu installieren. Oh Wunder: Mit eigener Lizenz eines Win7 kann man tatsächlich Laptops mit Win8 "downgraden"! Sogar auf WinXP geht das! Oder auf Linux! Nur nicht auf OS7!

Was mich aufregt? Postings wie das da oben z. B.; auch wenn ich kaum glauben kann, daß das ernst gemeint ist. Allerdings habe ich Kunden wie diesen jeden Tag ("Bwääääh! Seit ich eure Software gekauft habe, funzt mein Laptop nich mehr! Macht das richtig!" "Haben Sie es denn installiert?" "Nein! Aber seitdem ich das gekauft habe, geht das Ding nich mehr!" "Sie wissen, daß das dann nicht an unserer Software liegen kann?" "SEITDEM FUNZT DAS NICHT MEHR! MACHT DAS RICHTIG!!!!" "Gute Frau, Sie wissen, daß Laptops kaputt gehen können?" "KANN NICH - DER IST ERST EIN HALBES JAHR ALT!!!!" "Und warum glauben Sie, daß auf neuen Laptops zwei Jahre Gewährleistung ist, wenn die in dieser Zeit nicht kaputtgehen können?" "GESTERN LIEF DER NOCH! ALSO SEID IHR DAS SCHULD! WIESO SOLLTE DER VON EINEM TAG AUF DEN ANDEREN KAPUTT GEHEN?!" "Haben Sie ein Auto?" "Ja - WAS HAT DAS DAMIT ZU TUN?!?" "Ist Ihr Auto von einem Tag auf den anderen mal nicht mehr angesprungen?" "DAS IST WAS VÖLLIG ANDERES!!!" usw. usf. - da gibt es soviele Stories, weswegen ich den Glauben an Intelligenz bei der Spezies "Menschheit" komplett aufgegeben habe).

Als ich den Job anfing, habe ich direkt gesagt, daß von mir keiner einen PC in die Finger bekommen würde, der keinen PC-Führerschein hat. Haben meine Mitstreiter als "Quatsch" abgetan - bis sie mit den Kunden telefonierten (es ist unglaublich, wieviele Leute zu unfähig sind, eine Adresse in die Adressleiste des Browsers einzugeben. Der Großteil der Endkunden kennt nur das Suchfeld RECHTS und hat nie gerafft, was das breite Ding LINKS davon ist. Und wenn man diesen Kunden mitteilt, daß ihr eMail-Account gesperrt wurde, weil sie sich ein Botnetzwerk eingefangen haben, daß gerade höchstwahrscheinlich Kinderpr0n wild über das Netz verteilt: "Kann nicht! Mein ComputerEXPERTE (offensichtlich nur fähig, das Ding aus- und anzuschalten) hat mir gesagt, mit Avira bin ich völlig sicher! SIE WOLLEN DOCH NUR VERKAUFEN!!!!111^"). 

Draufgeschissen! 80 % der User sollten keinen I-net-fähigen Rechner an die Hand bekommen!

Ist aber nicht, was mich derzeit richtig aufregt. Mich regen verschissene eBayer auf, die zwar in der Lage sind, Geld zu kassieren, sich dann aber Wochen Zeit lassen, den Scheiß auch zu versenden. Oder eBayer, die empfindliche elektr(i)(onisch)e Geräte verkaufen, aber zu blöd sind, diese anständig zu verpacken, OBWOHL man ihnen vor dem Versand eine Anleitung geschickt hat, die sie mit dem Hinweis "Ich mach das schon länger; ich weiß, was ich tu!" ignorieren. 

Wie verdammt blöde muß man sein, um trotz Hinweis den Plattenteller eines Plattenspielers nicht abzunehmen (Crux des Ganzen: Die Original-Anleitung mit Versandhinweisen lag dem Paket sogar noch bei! Und ich habe vorher einen Link gesendet, der sich mit der Problematik von Plattenspielerversand auseinandersetzt)? Wie üblich hat selbstverständlich der schwere Plattenteller das gesamte Gerät beim Versand fachmännisch komplett zerlegt inklusive Arm, Zarge und Haube! 

Geld hole ich mir notfalls über einen Anwalt wieder - hilft nur nix dem seltenen Teil (saurarer Biotracer von Sony; vorher rentnergepflegt aus Nachlass), das unrettbar verloren ist.

Was hasse ich solche Idioten - nur leider sind die in der Überzahl. Und da fragen mich die Leute, warum ich so zynisch bin, was meine Mitmenschen angeht...


----------



## Fakebook (5. Oktober 2013)

win3ermute schrieb:


> Tipp: Es soll tatsächlich die Möglichkeit geben, auf einem Computer ein Betriebssystem der eigenen Wahl zu installieren. Oh Wunder: Mit eigener Lizenz eines Win7 kann man tatsächlich Laptops mit Win8 "downgraden"! Sogar auf WinXP geht das! Oder auf Linux! Nur nicht auf OS7



Diese Woche Win 3.11 auf Diskette in den Mülleimer entsorgt. Etwas Wehmut war dabei.
Ansonsten ... /sign ... hüte meine Win XP sorgsam, denn mehr verträgt der alte Lappi nicht.


----------



## win3ermute (5. Oktober 2013)

Fakebook schrieb:


> Diese Woche Win 3.11 auf Diskette in den Mülleimer entsorgt. Etwas Wehmut war dabei.



Wieso bist Du noch wach?! Ansonsten vermisse ich die Installationsorgien vergangener Zeiten dank Disketten überhaupt nicht. Vor allen Dingen nicht in Hinsicht auf das verschissene Win 3.11 (habe übrigens beim letzten Umzug erst 5 1/4 Disketten mit Dos 5 inklusive bibelfettem Handbuch entsorgt). Noch schlimmer war das damalige Office-Paket: 35 Disketten, wovon eh irgendeine kaputt war. Damals bestand die Hauptsache bei der Computereinrichtung aus nix anderem als warten und auf den Mauszeiger glotzen - das hat sich mit Win7 doch ein wenig verändert. Gut, ich hasse es, daß ich bei Win7 keinerlei "Arbeitsplatz"-Leisten mehr "oben" anbringen kann - das hat bisher wertvolle Zeit gespart und ist eine völlig unnötige Einschränkung, die auch bisher durch kein Programm behoben wird (Aufregfaktor 3 auf der nach oben offenen indiskutablen Featurestreichlistenskala). Ansonsten war "früher" aber nicht alles besser. 



> Ansonsten ... /sign ... hüte meine Win XP sorgsam, denn mehr verträgt der alte Lappi nicht.



Muß man halt mit WinXP ein wenig aufpassen - verschiedene "Native-Driver" für den Zugriff auf Festplattencontroller beinhaltet WinXP nicht! Bei meinem betagten Asus X51L hilft da nur eine extra angepasste Installations-CD; ansonsten wird's nach der Installation von XP nur ein "Kompatibilitätszugriff", der das Ding komplett ausbremst. Und auch mein Laptop ist in Computerjahren gemessen "uralt". Mit Win7 gibbet solche Probleme nicht.


----------



## Ol@f (5. Oktober 2013)

Ich finde Windows 8.1 super. 

BTT. Mein Schlafrhythmus. 4/5


----------



## Fakebook (5. Oktober 2013)

Jipp, Win 7 war eine Offenbarung bezüglich der Installation.
Angefangen mit einem PC, der satte 512 KB Festplattenspeicher bot   Floppys und 9-Nadeldrucker.
Zwei PCs später Win95. Ja, Hammer! Ich weiß noch ganz genau, wo, mit wem und wann (während der Arbeitszeit) ich die Schachtel mit der Disc gekauft habe.

Was das XP angeht ... ist halt nur auf dem alten Lappi (den ich nicht missen will! Ob der PC abschmiert und Treiber geladen werden müssen, draußen im Grünen, wenn keiner hinguckt auch mal auf der Arbeit zum Zocken, oder auf der Bettdecke - zuverlässig wie ein Schweizer Taschenmesser!). Auf dem PC vermisse ich Win XP aber keinesfalls.

Ach ja, Topic ... kein Koriander bei Rewe 4/5 - wie eigentlich an zwei von drei Tagen. Immerhin heute gehört, der Zulieferer macht Probleme. Abwarten, wann die Erkenntnis ranreift, selbigen zu wechseln.


----------



## win3ermute (5. Oktober 2013)

Fakebook schrieb:


> Jipp, Win 7 war eine Offenbarung bezüglich der Installation.
> Angefangen mit einem PC, der satte 512 KB Festplattenspeicher bot   Floppys und 9-Nadeldrucker.



Dürftest Du früher gewesen sein als ich, obwohl ich die typische Suchtkarriere durchgemacht habe: Atari VCS2600; C64; Amiga 512; PC.

Der Grund, mir einen PC zu kaufen? Endlich mal eine anständige Textverarbeitung (damals AmiPro), Wing Commander ohne Beschleunigungskarte und Monkey Island 2 ohne beschissenen Diskettenwechsel trotz zwei Laufwerken am Amiga! 

Erster PC war ein 386DX40 mit 4Mb. Und 250Mb Festplatte. O-Ton meiner damaligen "IT-Spezialisten" (danach wußte ich, diesen Idioten ist nicht zu trauen): "Was willst Du mit so einer großen Festplatte?! Bekommst Du in Deinem ganzen Leben nicht voll!" 

Vollidioten! Diese sogenannten "studierten IT-Spezialisten" wollten mich auch von Windohf und vor allen Dingen VB abhalten: "Das hat doch keine Zukunft!" Ein Jahr später greinten sie bei mir (ich hatte einen Job - sie nicht mehr) rum, ich sei ja einer der "Verräter", der sie arbeitslos machte, weil sie auf die "Systeme der Zukunft" und nicht wie ich auf den "Mainstream" gesetzt hätten. Was kotzen mich solche Leute an bis heute...


----------



## Saji (6. Oktober 2013)

win3ermute schrieb:


> Was hasse ich solche Idioten - nur leider sind die in der Überzahl. Und da fragen mich die Leute, warum ich so zynisch bin, was meine Mitmenschen angeht...






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




So wahr.

Was mich aufregt: bei Media Markt ein Ersatzteil für den Kühlschrank bestellt, genauer gesagt eine Kunststoffschublade weil bei der alten was abgebrochen ist, und was war? MM hat die falsche bestellt. Gratz Media Markt! 3/5


----------



## Ogil (6. Oktober 2013)

Spielefirmen die Open Betas als Marketing-Instrument einsetzen und es dann seit Tagen nicht schaffen, dass man den Mist spielen kann. Ich komm bei BF4 bis zum Ladescreen, irgendwann hoert man dass das Spiel fertig ist, man sieht sogar im Hintergrund, dass man sich bewegen kann - nur leider geht der Ladescreen selbst nicht weg. Im offiziellen Forum gibt es einen mehrere hundert Seiten langen Beitrag mit Leuten die das gleiche Problem haben und es gab auch schon am Freitag eine Meldung, dass das Problem gefunden und geloest wurde - nur einen Patch hab ich seither nicht gesehen und am Verhalten hat sich nix geaendert.


----------



## Keashaa (7. Oktober 2013)

win3ermute schrieb:


> Was hasse ich solche Idioten - nur leider sind die in der Überzahl. Und da fragen mich die Leute, warum ich so zynisch bin, was meine Mitmenschen angeht...



Nur so lassen sich halt z.B. die Bundestagswahlergebnisse erklären 

Bin frustriert, weil mir heute abend was gesagt wird, was ich jetzt schon weiß (bin ja nicht auf den Kopf gefallen): 5/5


----------



## HitotsuSatori (8. Oktober 2013)

Erst baut Hermes Mist, jetzt die DHL... Natürlich können die mir mein Päckchen nicht in Radefeld zustellen. Ich wohne ja auch nicht in Radefeld! >.<
wtf/5




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Keashaa (8. Oktober 2013)

Dann hat aber nicht die DHL Mist gebaut... oder?


----------



## Konov (8. Oktober 2013)

Keashaa schrieb:


> Dann hat aber nicht die DHL Mist gebaut... oder?



Ne, da ist entweder der Empfänger oder der Versender schuld


----------



## Ol@f (8. Oktober 2013)

Ziel-Paketzentrum und Empfängerort müssen in der Regel nicht identisch sein. Ich nehme eher an, dass die DHL das Paket verschlampt hat.


----------



## seanbuddha (8. Oktober 2013)

Der Kerl von der TK-Hotline meinte wohl er wär ein ganz lustiger. Fragt mich nach der Versichertennummer, ich frag (steht so hinten auf der Karte drauf) "Die Persönliche Kennnummer?" (Die übrigens die Versichertennummer ist) Er: "Ja, und dann einmal noch Bankverbindung und Adresse bitte... das ist natürlich ein Scherz. Die Versichertennummer." Hält der mich wirklich für so blöd? -_- 5/5


----------



## Baron King Zwei (8. Oktober 2013)

wie kann einen denn sowas aufregen? passiert bei dir nie irgendwas richtiges?


----------



## seanbuddha (8. Oktober 2013)

Ich rege mich über ziemlich viele Sachen auf. Wenn ich die hier alle auflisten müsste bräuchte ich nen eigenen Thread.


----------



## Baron King Zwei (8. Oktober 2013)

glaubst du der typ wollte dir deine kontodaten abzocken? 

mach doch mal nen blog mit sachen die dich aufregen, den würd ich locker lesen


----------



## Grushdak (8. Oktober 2013)

HitotsuSatori schrieb:


> ...Natürlich können die mir mein Päckchen nicht in Radefeld zustellen. Ich wohne ja auch nicht in Radefeld! >.<


Radefeld ist ja auch nicht der Zustellort - sondern lediglich das Zielpaketzentrum.
Das ist überall so, daß erst von dort zu den Postfiliealen vorort geliefert wird und dann zuletzt zu Dir.



> Ziel-Paketzentrum und Empfängerort müssen in der Regel nicht identisch sein.


So gut wie nie sind die identisch - nichtmal in Hamburg.
Auch da gibt es eine Zentralstation (gut in Großstädten evtl. sogar noch mehrere).
-------------------
Ich rege mich etwas über mein heutiges kleines Malheur beim Lasieren eines kleinen Brettes auf 3/5
Habe es draußen auf dem Balkon gestrichen (auf dem Tisch lagen mehrere Schichten Zeitung, dann noch 2 Kanthölzer).
Denoch hat es die Zeitung geschafft, bis zum Holz zu "kommen" und klebte daran teils fest.


----------



## Aun (8. Oktober 2013)

du meinst, die lasur ( was für ne drecksau) hat es zur zritung geschafft? ^^


----------



## Grushdak (8. Oktober 2013)

Das wäre nicht so schlimm gewesen.
Nein, die Zeitung klebte an der Unterseite des gestrichenen und schon etwas getrockneten Brettes.

Es ist jetzt also ein lasiertes Brett mit Zeitungsstruktur.


----------



## Aun (8. Oktober 2013)

manmanman. deswegen lässt man das zeug doch auch ewig trocknen ^^


----------



## Caps-lock (9. Oktober 2013)

Seit dem 15.9 kein Internet, heute sollte es geschaltet werden und noch immer kein Internet mit 0 Aussicht auf eine Lösung ...


----------



## Baron King Zwei (9. Oktober 2013)

für jemanden ohne internet postest du hier erstaunlich viel


----------



## kaepteniglo (9. Oktober 2013)

Leute... achtet mal auf eure Wortwahl und Ausdrucksweise.


----------



## kaepteniglo (10. Oktober 2013)

Dass Dead Rising 3 ein Deutschland doch kein Launch-Titel ist


----------



## Hordlerkiller (10. Oktober 2013)

Israel.99999999³³³³³³³³³³³/5
http://pravdatvcom.wordpress.com/2012/09/03/fukushima-und-die-erdbeben-luge-das-japanische-911-heist-311/


Am liebsten würd ich da ma rüber fahren und Israel naja (hier text einfügen) was machen. GOTT verdammt


Sry wenn das in Politik übergeht bitte Löschen


----------



## Konov (11. Oktober 2013)

Dieses Urteil: http://www.spiegel.de/wirtschaft/soziales/gericht-spricht-rumaenen-hartz-iv-anspruch-zu-a-927254.html

5/5

Deutschland am Ende


----------



## Grushdak (11. Oktober 2013)

Hordlerkiller schrieb:


> Israel.99999999³³³³³³³³³³³/5
> http://pravdatvcom.wordpress.com/2012/09/03/fukushima-und-die-erdbeben-luge-das-japanische-911-heist-311/


Und was hat das mit Israel zu tun?
Diese Seite hat absolut 0 damit zu tun.
Schau Dir die Seite mal genauer an!
Das ist irgendeine Seite mit "Verschwörungstheorie" - eingepackt in einem Hauch von "Glauben" - wobei ich davon da noch gar nix gelesen habe.^
Dazu sind schon bei Deinem Bericht so viele Widersprüche insich, teilweise verstärkt duch mangelnden Wissens.

Mich regt auf, daß ich gleich loslaufen muß, es regnet und ich gestern meinen Schirm geschreddert habe. 5/5 



Konov schrieb:


> Dieses Urteil: ...


Irgendwie widerspricht sich der Artikel selbst.
Erst heißt es "erstmals" ...
Später schreiben sie, daß bereits früher solche Urtele schon von Familien erstritten wurden. 

Tja, bei uns im Ort lebt nun seit 3 Jahren ein junge iranische Flüchtlings-Familie, die immer noch in ihrem Asylverfahren steckt.
Und solange das läuft, darf keiner arbeiten - Geld bekommen sie auch so gut wie gar nicht - nichtmal Hartz4.
Solchen wirklichen Flüchtlingen sollten sie helfen - nicht irgendwelchen, die nur wegen besserer Lebensqualitäten hierher kommen.
Allerdings ist es aber auch wirklich schwer nachzuweisen, wer aus welchen Gründen hierher kommt.


----------



## Wynn (11. Oktober 2013)

Konov schrieb:


> Dieses Urteil: http://www.spiegel.d...u-a-927254.html
> 
> 5/5
> 
> Deutschland am Ende



oh verdammt als hätten wir nicht genug ärger mit den agressiven rumänen hier und anderen illegalen einwanderer jetzt kriegen die auch noch alg2 zur schwarzarbeit

und dann heisst es von der eu das wir noch mehr asylanten aufnehmen sollen dabei hat deutschland schon die meisten asylanten aufgenommen gegenüber anderen ländern


----------



## Ogil (11. Oktober 2013)

Wenn ich solchen Dummschwatz les regt mich das auch SO RICHTIG auf...

Rumaenien gehoert zur EU und somit duerfen sich die Rumaenen innerhalb der EU niederlassen wo sie wollen - wenn sie nach Deutschland kommen sind sie also keine illegale Einwanderer. Momentan brauchen Rumaenen als Neu-Mitglieder der EU noch in einigen Staaten spezielle Arbeitsgenehmigungen (auch in D. und im UK) - eine Regelung die aber Anfang 2014 auslaeuft. Dann duerfen sie sich genauso ueberall innerhalb der EU niederlassen und auch arbeiten wie jeder Deutsche auch. Mit Fluechtlingen/Asylanten hat das also erstmal garnichts zu tun.


----------



## callahan123 (11. Oktober 2013)

1000/5
Dieser Bischof, der meint mit Steuergeldern sein Spielzeug finanzieren zu dürfen und sämtliche Leute in dessen Umfeld, die nicht klar sagen, was Sache ist. Der Kerl gehört ganz einfach abgesetzt und in den Knast. 

5/5
Jeder aktuelle Polittalk, mit immer der gleichen Frage, ob die eine Partei zur anderen passt und wie es wohl ausgehen wird: niemand wird dazu etwas konkretes sagen, niemand weiß es, jeder weiß jedoch, wer zusammen passt und wer nicht, und jeder weiß, dass die Situation einfach nach Neuwahlen schreit, sofern man nicht jahrelang eine Regierung haben will, die sich wegen jedem kleinen Thema in die Haare bekommt.

2/5
Der Hardwaremarkt und die Trolle, die jeder noch so kleineren Neuerung hinterherlaufen und Ahnungslosen völlig überdimensionierte Kauftipps geben.
Selbst mit einer Titan wird es Ruckler in einigen Spielen geben. Nicht weil die Karte schlecht ist, sondern weil sie nur das darstellen kann, was die Software liefert oder die I-Net-Leitung hergibt. Wo genau liegt der immense Vorteil einer 900,- € Karte zu einer 200,- € Karte bei egal welchem Spiel? Hey, ich habe einen 32" Monitor mit höherer Auflösung, habe aber nur eine GTX 580 drin. Hm, als letztere rauskam, war sie das Flaggschiff für genau diese Auflösung, wo ist da auf einmal das Problem? Ich will aber BF3 auf ultra spielen. Jep, kannst du mit deiner Karte ja auch, das Spiel ist sogar relativ hardwarefreundlich. Es gibt aber Ruckler! Jep, die wird es mit jeder Karte geben. Egal, ich gebe meinen Monatslohn (oder einen Teil davon aus), dann bin ich auf der sicheren Seite...
(ja, die GTX 580 war/ist nicht günstig, wenn man jedoch schon so eine Maschine hat, dann kann man auch wirklich ein paar Jahre warten und ein neues Direct X soll auch erst einmal zeigen, welche atemberaubenden Funktionen dahinter stecken, ich persönlich sehe keinen großen Unterschied zwischen X9 und X11, ich bin aber auch normalsterblich, atme Luft, esse, trinke und muss öfters mal an ein stilles Örtchen...)

3/5
Unsere IT-Abteilung: ich rufe die an, sage dass mein PC nicht hochfährt, die antworten: schreiben sie uns eine Supportmail!


----------



## Wynn (11. Oktober 2013)

ogil ich kann das nur erzählen wie ich das hier erlebe  und wie die meisten leute es hier in meiner stadt erleben
in den reicheren bundesländern und anderen orten wo sowas nicht ist verstehen die leute es natürlich nicht weil ihnen das selbst nicht passiert

und da sind die rumänen an allen touristen ecken und s bahnen und betteln und werden auch öfters mal agressiv und handgreiflich oder schicken ihre kinder zum stehlen usw

und bei unseren gildentreffen 2011 in passau als wir da ne hütte bei nem sportverein gemietet haben hatten auch nachbarn weil da passau dran war mit flüchlinge aufnehmen und die haben die wc schüssel beim aussen wc geklaut und mitgenommen und andauernd ging ne autoalarm anlage an und haben die ganz zeit ihre kinder zum betteln geschickt als wir da gegrillt haben 

die sicht ist halt immer anders wenn man es direkt erlebt hat - du kannst dich empören gern weil du es halt nicht so erlebt hast

ich habe ja nichts gegen den normalen rumänen der eine arbeitstelle sucht die sozialversicherungspflichtig ist

aber da ich auch mal ein jahr bei nem büro gejobbt habe das mit alg1 und 2 anträgen und co beschäftig hat und hilfe angeboten hat beim ausfüllen da erlebt man schon das eine oder andere  erlebt mit diversen ausländern und deutsche hatten wir da nie gesehen da hiess es nur wie krieg ich mehr geld vom amt und könnt ihr das nicht so schreiben das ihr sie anlügt was wir nicht gemacht haben weil sonst hätten wir uns strafbar gemacht und dann wurden die natürlich laut.


----------



## callahan123 (11. Oktober 2013)

Wynn schrieb:


> ogil ich kann das nur erzählen wie ich das hier erlebe




Ich denke, dass jeder weiß was du meinst. Solche Aussagen haben aber immer die gleichen Probleme:
- Verallgemeinerung
- Kritik am Ergebnis, nicht an der Ursache
- Meinungsmache, die zu falschen und ggf. schwerwiegenden Entscheidungen einzelner Idioten führt, die auch gerne mal in der Masse auftreten

Man sollte aus Fehlern der Vergangenheit (nicht nur der eigenen) lernen und nicht denken, dass heutzutage die Situation groß anders ist. 

Ach und noch etwas: wer immernoch glaubt, dass unser Wohlstand allein das Ergebnis der eigenen Arbeit ist und nicht zu großen Teilen auf den Schultern schwächerer Nicht-Deutscher aufgebaut ist, der sollte sich vielleicht einfach besser informieren. Nein, keine Verschwörungstheorie und auch keine rein deutsche Situation, sondern das uralte Gesetz des Stärkeren. 
Auch hier kann man nicht alle über einen Kamm scheren. Es gibt faule und kriminelle Menschen, die gibt es bei uns aber auch. Aber wie viele Länder halten wir klein? Warum zahlen wir nicht den angemessenen Preis für deren Waren? 

Egal, die sollen schön bleiben wo sie herkommen, nicht wahr? Wo sie an den Waren, die nach Deutschland gehen nicht genug verdienen, um die Familie zu ernähren. Wo Diktaturen herrschen, wo man wegen jedem falschen Wort in den Knast gehen kann...

Nicht unser Problem, war ja schließlich deren Entscheidung nicht in Deutschland geboren zu werden, oder?


----------



## Wynn (11. Oktober 2013)

callahan123 schrieb:


> Ach und noch etwas: wer immernoch glaubt, dass unser Wohlstand allein das Ergebnis der eigenen Arbeit ist und nicht zu großen Teilen auf den Schultern schwächerer Nicht-Deutscher aufgebaut ist, der sollte sich vielleicht einfach besser informieren. Nein, keine Verschwörungstheorie und auch keine rein deutsche Situation, sondern das uralte Gesetz des Stärkeren.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=kimrhwS3VlU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



das hört sich genauso an wie die spendewerbung mit todkranken afrikanischen kindern die schon mittags um 12 uhr im tv läuft und wo es riesige plakatwerbung für gibt


----------



## callahan123 (11. Oktober 2013)

Spenden sind ein anderes Thema und haben nichts mit der Ursache des Problems zu tun. Man versucht hier zu reagieren und nicht zu agieren. 

Es geht aber gar nicht darum WIE sich etwas anhört, sondern ob man den Sinn verstanden hat und den verarbeiten kann, um eine eigene Meinung zu bilden. Grundsätzlich nur misstrauisch gegenüber allem zu sein, wie es heutzutage in der "alles-ist-Verschwörung-Mentalität" Gang und Gebe ist, wird niemanden weiter bringen. 

Wenn du schreibst "todkranke afrikanische Kinder" hört es sich an, als wäre das ein PR-Gag. Dass die Quellen, in die Spenden fließen ggf. nicht wirklich das Gelbe vom Ei sind - sehe ich auch so, kann es aber auch wiederum nicht beweisen, da bin ich auch misstrauisch. Dass hier jedoch beinahe ein ganzer Kontinent ein ziemlich großes Problem hat - das ist nicht gerade eine sooo neue Information...

Letztendlich ist es doch aber so: der Masse gehen die Probleme anderer, die man über eigene Gewohnheiten zum kleinen Teil selber mit erzeugt hat, am A**** vorbei. 
Fairtrade? Ach wat, Geldmacherei, Körnerfresser und verkappte Esoterik-Hippies, was soll das bringen?
Was kann ich dafür, dass die Welt ist wie sie ist? Ich lebe in meinem kleinen Kosmos, habe meine Familie, meine Freunde, meine Arbeit, meine Nachtelfe und alles ist gut. In spätestens 80 Jahren ist eh alles vorbei und was hätte ICH da schon bewirken können...

Ganz ehrlich: alles in Ordnung, würde auch niemanden mit so einen Meinung verurteilen, ich bin selber kein zweiter Jesus. Trotzdem sollte man sich aber einige Äußerungen zum Leid anderer Menschen nochmals durch den Kopf gehen lassen, anstatt immer nur an sich selber zu denken. Unterstelle ich dir nicht, aber es hörte sich teilweise eben schon so an.


----------



## Wynn (11. Oktober 2013)

wer soll heutzutage noch fairtrade bezahlen können von den lohn den die durchschnittsfamilie bekommt ?

ich bin auch für atomstrom weil der schon teuer genug ist brauch ich nicht noch ökostrom - ich zahl ja eh schon den industrieanteil der ökostromsteuer jedes jahr mehr drauf.

kann ökostrom allein im sommer und winter den stromverbrauch decken von deutschland ? von kleinen dörfern und städten bis 2000 leute vieleicht aber ballungsgebiete und industrie parks nicht

###
ich halt mich aus den thema erstmal raus - aufgrund migräne und sodbrennen seit tagen eh drauf nur angesprungen weil ich derzeit leicht reizbar bin 

sorry allen die ich vor den kopf gestossen habe


----------



## win3ermute (12. Oktober 2013)

Wynn schrieb:


> wer soll heutzutage noch fairtrade bezahlen können von den lohn den die durchschnittsfamilie bekommt ?



Und da machst Du Dir nicht grundsätzlich Gedanken, daß irgendwas so richtig falsch läuft? Wenn wir unseren Wohlstand nur auf Kosten anderer erhalten können, dann läuft da was gehörig und absolut falsch! Dein "Argument" da oben sagt klar aus: "Damit es uns weiter noch so gut geht, MÜSSEN andere Menschen gefälligst leiden!" 



> ich bin auch für atomstrom weil der schon teuer genug ist brauch ich nicht noch ökostrom - ich zahl ja eh schon den industrieanteil der ökostromsteuer jedes jahr mehr drauf.



Du weißt aber, daß ein paar "konventionelle" Kraftwerke abgeschaltet wurden, weil die Atomkraftwerke zusammen mit Ökostrom zuviel Strom produzieren? Du weißt auch, daß die Stromlieferanten jammern, daß Atomkraftwerke ohne die bisherigen Subventionen zu teuer sind und sie sogar noch vor dem Abschalttermin auf ein Herunterfahren drängen? Was glaubst Du, wovon vorher die Subventionen, die den Strom augenscheinlich so billig gemacht haben, bezahlt wurden? Genau - von Deinen Steuergeldern! Nur hast Du das da nicht direkt gemerkt!

Der ganze Mist von wegen "Atomstrom ist billig und alternativlos" erweist sich plötzlich als ganz große Lüge - nur, daß wir noch Jahrhunderte Steuergelder in Umlagerungen etc. des verstrahlten Mülles pulvern dürfen! Du denkst tatsächlich von 12 bis mittags!



> kann ökostrom allein im sommer und winter den stromverbrauch decken von deutschland ? von kleinen dörfern und städten bis 2000 leute vieleicht aber ballungsgebiete und industrie parks nicht



Derzeit geht es den Atomstromlieferanten nur darum, noch mehr Subventionen abzugreifen! Der Ökostrom ist derzeit günstiger als Atomstrom, weil die Subventionen nicht mehr in Atom, sondern Öko gehen! Demnächst werden wir ein "Rettungspaket" für Atomstrommeiler bekommen, damit die Lieferanten nicht die Kraftwerke frühzeitig vom Netz nehmen, weil sie unrentabel sind! Mit "realer" Preisentwicklung hat das alles nichts mehr zu tun, wenn an der "Strombörse" die Preise ins Bodenlose fallen; der Privat-Verbraucher (nicht die Industrie!) jedoch kräftig zur Kasse gebeten wird!

Was mich daneben wirklich aufregt:

Absolute Vollidioten, die Geräte versenden, vor dem Versand darauf hingewiesen werden, doch bitte das Teil gut zu verpacken - wenn nötig, kann man eine Anleitung senden und übernimmt auch die Mehrkosten. So geschehen bei einem mindestens 40 Jahre alten Projektor mit 10 Kg Lebendgewicht. Nach Mail sei man "in Verpackung erfahren, Hilfe nicht nötig!"

Was kam an? Ein Pamperskarton, in den das Teil gerade mal reinpasste. Ein wenig Papier als "Stoßdämpfer"! Da kann man auch gleich ein paar Briefmarken draufkleben und ohne Karton verschicken! Das Gerät ist natürlich Schrott - Füße abgebrochen; untere dicke Blechplatte, hinter der sich die Elektronik verbirgt, komplett verbeult. Was für ein superb verarbeitetes Gerät (Aluguß; kaum Plastik; superübersichtlich und wartbar aufgebaut) das Ding mal war, erkennt man daran, daß trotz allem die Mechanik komplett in Ordnung ist (eigentlich ein "Traumteil", gegen den selbst die '70er-Jahre-Verarbeitungen abstinken bis zum Geht-nicht-mehr; sowas exzellent verarbeitetes habe ich seit PE-Zeiten nicht gesehen. Und das Ding ist aus italienischer Herstellung; da kamen die Deutschen nicht ansatzweise mit). Die Tonsektion allerdings hat es zerrissen. Und dann antwortet diese dumme Schl... äh.. Ffff... äh... Irgendwas halt nicht mal! Geht direkt zum Anwalt, wenn sie weiter stumm bleibt.

Am meisten regt mich dabei auf, daß ein eigentlich tolles Gerät, das spätestens von '71 stammt, durch die Blödheit solcher Evolutionsbremsen zerstört wurde und nur noch als Ersatzteilspender herhalten kann. Bleibt nur die Suche nach einem baugleichen Gerät (Bolex SM8).


----------



## Grushdak (14. Oktober 2013)

Ich wollte gerade das ca 18minütige "Planetenwind" in Full HD mit Freemake Video Converter hochladen.
Habe das Programm genommen, da es eigene Visualisierungen mitsich bringt.

Nach lange Konvertierungszeit + Upload bin ich nun recht entäuscht von dem Programm.

Zuerst erkennt es nicht meine Lizenz auf youtube an - erstellte daher 2 Parts (etwas ü14min und 1x knapp 4min)
Der erste Teil war in Full HD angekommen - der 2. Teil nur in 240p.

5/5  

Dann muss ich das eben wieder auf meine alte Art machen.


----------



## HitotsuSatori (15. Oktober 2013)

Mich regt auf, dass mir noch einmal 78,50€ Krankenkassenbeitrag abgebucht wurden, obwohl ich seit Anfang des Monats nicht mehr studiere und ich nicht wusste, dass das rückwirkend gebucht wird. Nun steh ich mit 122€ für den Rest des Monats da und weiß nicht, wie ich über die Runden kommen soll. Danke, AOK. 1000000/5


----------



## Deanne (15. Oktober 2013)

HitotsuSatori schrieb:


> Mich regt auf, dass mir noch einmal 78,50€ Krankenkassenbeitrag abgebucht wurden, obwohl ich seit Anfang des Monats nicht mehr studiere und ich nicht wusste, dass das rückwirkend gebucht wird. Nun steh ich mit 122€ für den Rest des Monats da und weiß nicht, wie ich über die Runden kommen soll. Danke, AOK. 1000000/5




Sei froh, dass du nicht bei der BARMER bist. Die haben letzten Monat dreimal abgebucht und wissen angeblich von nichts.


----------



## Selor Kiith (15. Oktober 2013)

Mich regt grad auf das mein Paket seit heute morgen 9 Uhr angeblich im DHL Zustellfahrzeug ist aber immernoch nicht ankam... 5/5


----------



## Deanne (15. Oktober 2013)

Selor schrieb:


> Mich regt grad auf das mein Paket seit heute morgen 9 Uhr angeblich im DHL Zustellfahrzeug ist aber immernoch nicht ankam... 5/5



Meines angeblich seit Freitag. Der neue Pokemon-Teil. Weiß der Geier, was da wieder los ist.


----------



## Selor Kiith (15. Oktober 2013)

Naja, bald ist Weihnachten... da machen wohl einige wieder ein paar Lange Finger, warum Geld ausgeben, wenn da so schöne große Pakete herumliegen und "niemand kann es beweisen", vorallendingen wenn es dann doch "so früh" ist


----------



## HitotsuSatori (16. Oktober 2013)

Deanne schrieb:


> Sei froh, dass du nicht bei der BARMER bist. Die haben letzten Monat dreimal abgebucht und wissen angeblich von nichts.



Auch nicht schlecht. Konntest du das nicht zurückbuchen lassen?


----------



## Deanne (16. Oktober 2013)

HitotsuSatori schrieb:


> Auch nicht schlecht. Konntest du das nicht zurückbuchen lassen?



Habe ich. Dann hieß es, ich hätte meinen rechtmäßigen Beitrag nicht bezahlt. oO

Die scheinen nicht mitbekommen zu haben, dass ich diesen Monat sogar dreimal bezahlt habe. Nun darf ich da später wieder anrufen.


----------



## Ol@f (16. Oktober 2013)

Meh, 100 Seiten Skript für ne Vorlesung nacharbeiten, weil mein Dozent damals in der Einführungsvorlesung einen anderen Schwerpunkt hatte. 4/5


----------



## Deanne (16. Oktober 2013)

5/5: Panikmache an der Uni

Morgen erstes Altgriechisch-Seminar und die Leute machen jetzt schon Theater, weil sie sich noch nicht für die Klausur anmelden können. Die wird im nächsten Semester geschrieben. -___-


----------



## Selor Kiith (16. Oktober 2013)

Paket immernoch nicht angekommen... 5/5

*Fun Fact:*
Offensichtlich arbeitet einer der Bewohner meines Hauses bei DHL!
Was sagt uns das?

DHL/Die Post ist inkompetent, Faul und unzuverlässig oder ich weiß wer sich mein Paket gekrallt hat!

Alter, wenn ich mir jemals wieder was bestelle, dann nur noch mit der eindringlichen Bitte alles andere zu nehmen aber NICHT die Post/DHL...
Ich würd sogar mehr dafür zahlen -.-


----------



## ZAM (16. Oktober 2013)

Von Hermes solltest du aber auch die Finger lassen (und dafür können die armen Auslieferer nix, die werden wohl nach pro-ausgeliefertes-Paket abgespeist. Dementsprechend ist auch die Arbeitsmoral und die "Lust auf den Kunden kurz zu warten".) ...

- Was bestellt, leider an falsche Adresse wegen einem Feiertag - wollte es pünktlich haben.
- Lieferadresse rechtzeitig telefonisch bei Hermes geändert.
- Kommt nicht am entsprechenden Tag.  Angerufen, um nachzuhaken und Adresse nochmal ändern zu lassen. Erhalte Info - Bei Adressänderungen verschiebt sich die Anlieferung um 2 weitere Tage. Wunderbar, dass der höchst kompetente Mitarbeiter das beim ersten Anruf verschwiegen hat.
- Zwei Tage später: Paket kommt an ... Überraschung: an der falschen Adresse. Habe übrigens in weiser Voraussicht einen Zettel hinterlassen  bzgl. richtiger Adresse und Klarstellung, dass in der Zentrale noch mal zu prüfen. Zettel verschwunden.
- Nächster Tag: Weiterer Anlieferungsversuch .. immer noch an der falschen Adresse.
- Nächster Tag: Auslieferer steht an der richtigen Adresse, mein zettel klebt auf dem Paket.

Epic ..  1000000/5


----------



## Selor Kiith (16. Oktober 2013)

Ich gehe eher davon aus, das abgesehen von dem Typen der hier wohnt, keiner von DHL überhaupt auch nur Ansatzweise hier in der Nähe war...

Ich weiß von der ganzen Sache NUR, weil ich "zufällig" die Online Sendungsverfolgung benutze...
Keine Benachrichtigung im Briefkasten, keine E-Mail, NICHTS...

Und DAS ist definitiv die Schuld von dem Auslieferer...

Edit: Und ganz ehrlich... ein 2ter Zustellversuch um 18:07 Uhr... wen wollen die bitteschön verarschen?


----------



## Sh1k4ri (16. Oktober 2013)

Salutogenese, Koharänz und Resilenz, über die ich morgen ne 4 stündige Klausur schreibe... alles bitches 10/5


----------



## Saji (16. Oktober 2013)

Selor schrieb:


> Paket immernoch nicht angekommen... 5/5
> 
> *Fun Fact:*
> Offensichtlich arbeitet einer der Bewohner meines Hauses bei DHL!
> ...



Die Paranoia ist stark in diesem User. *Jedigeste mach* Selbes Spiel kannst du auch mit UPS, DPD, GSL, FedEx und besonders mit Hermes haben. Das beste ist nach wie vor persönlich zum Versandlager zu fahren und das Paket selbst abzuholen.


----------



## Slayed (16. Oktober 2013)

Bei uns hier klappt alles mit der Post 

Uff'm Lond is es holt om beste!

WoW... PvE Equip besser als PvP Equip für Open PvP, nu darf ich raiden gehen damit ich Open PvP machen kann...


----------



## Aun (16. Oktober 2013)

ach das hat jmd aber schnell bemerkt ^^


----------



## Deanne (17. Oktober 2013)

DHL ist aber aber auch nicht besser. Jedes mal warte ich auf dringende Sendungen, der Wagen fährt vor, fährt wieder ab und ich habe eine Karte im Briefkasten. Geschellt wird gar nicht mehr. Manchmal verzichtet der Paketbote sogar auf die Karte und ich darf dann raten, welcher Nachbar mein Paket angenommen hat. :-(


----------



## Selor Kiith (17. Oktober 2013)

Es gibt keine DHL Service E-Mail... 5/5

Ich hab echt keinen bock auf den Stress und das dumme geseiere am Telefon -.-


----------



## Keashaa (17. Oktober 2013)

DHL Packstation ftw.


----------



## Grushdak (17. Oktober 2013)

Selor schrieb:


> Es gibt keine DHL Service E-Mail... 5/5 ...


Versuch' es doch mal mit info[at]deutschepost.de!
So steht es jedenfalls beim Impressum auf der DHL Seite.

Man kann auch einen schriftlichen Nachforschungsauftrag stellen.
Das Formular gibt es zum ausdrucken unter Hilfe-Kundenservice.


----------



## Selor Kiith (17. Oktober 2013)

Langsam wird es lächerlich und mir tut schon die Arme Telefonistin leid die sich gleich mit mir herumschlagen darf... aber mein Bruder sagte mir grad er hätte den DHL LKW beim austeilen EINE STRAßE WEITER gesehen, in die mir nicht zugewandte Richtung... 5000/5

Keine Benachrichtigung im Briefkasten, Keine E-Mail... GARNICHTS...


----------



## Wynn (17. Oktober 2013)

vieleicht versucht dein paketbote dich einfach in den wahnsinn zu treiben


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (17. Oktober 2013)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Salutogenese, Koharänz und Resilenz, über die ich morgen ne 4 stündige Klausur schreibe... alles bitches 10/5


Ist doch easy.


----------



## Deanne (17. Oktober 2013)

Keashaa schrieb:


> DHL Packstation ftw.



Die sind aber leider auch nicht überall. Hier zB. ist die nächste Packstation direkt dort, wo man das Paket auch abholen müsste. Insofern spart man sich den Weg nicht wirklich.


----------



## H2OTest (17. Oktober 2013)

Das ich nicht genug Zeit habe um etwas zu unternehmen, aber viel zu viel zeit um nachzudenken :/ 4/5


----------



## Sin (17. Oktober 2013)

Alternativ zur Packstation kann man auch eine Wunschfiliale angeben, dann wird alles dahin geliefert. http://www.dhl.de/de/paket/pakete-empfangen/postfiliale-direkt.html


----------



## Saji (19. Oktober 2013)

Heute beim Media Markt einen neuen Modemrouter gekauft... natürlich kaputt das Teil, das Modem kann sich nicht verbinden und gibt an es bestehe keine Verbindung zum Internet. Lustig das mein alter Router aber geht, mal von der Geschwindigkeit abgesehen. 5/5

Also am Montag nochmal zum Doofmarkt fahren... 3/5

Onlinezocken kann ich dieses Wochenende vergessen. 5/5

Internet ist auch sau langsam... 0,8/16Mbit. >_>


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (20. Oktober 2013)

Urlaub/Ferien vorbei.__________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________.


----------



## Saji (21. Oktober 2013)

Neuer Modemrouter, neuer Splitter, neues Telefonkabel, neues Netzwerkkabel... aber immer noch maximal 1 - 2Mbit statt 16. Provider hat angebliche keine Störung vorliegen bzw. finden können. unendlich/5


----------



## Wynn (21. Oktober 2013)

welcher provider und wurde dir bis zu oder genau 16mbit verkauf ? oder stand da auch 16+ dranne oder einfach nur 16 mbit weil die provider haben ihre hintertürchen im agb.

also die vorher deine leitung geprüft haben wurden da überhaupt die 16mbit erreicht oder haben die nur gesagt es ist möglich ?


----------



## Saji (21. Oktober 2013)

Wynn schrieb:


> welcher provider und wurde dir bis zu oder genau 16mbit verkauf ? oder stand da auch 16+ dranne oder einfach nur 16 mbit weil die provider haben ihre hintertürchen im agb.
> 
> also die vorher deine leitung geprüft haben wurden da überhaupt die 16mbit erreicht oder haben die nur gesagt es ist möglich ?



Provider ist Tele2. Bis zu 16Mbit, tatsächlich lagen immer 13 bis 14Mbit an. Laut Modem liegen aktuell zwar 10 oder 11Mbit an (11927Kbits), aber meine tatsächliche Downloadrate pendelt seit Freitag zwischen 1 und 3Mbit hin und her, auf allen Geräten. Selbst wenn ich mit dem Notebook mit einem ein Meter langen LAN Kabel ans Modem gehe wird es nicht mehr. Ich verstehe auch nicht warum es so krass schwankt, manchmal fängt der DL mit 8Mbit an, fällt dann runter auf 0,5Mbit, geht dann wieder hoch auf 4Mbit um dann wieder auf 2Mbit zu fallen.

Speedtest



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Modemrouter-Angaben



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wynn (21. Oktober 2013)

Saji schrieb:


> Modemrouter-Angaben
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



http://www.onlinekosten.de/forum/showthread.php?t=58394 




> *1. Dämpfung*<br style="font-family: verdana, geneva, lucida, 'lucida grande', arial, helvetica, sans-serif; font-size: 13px; background-color: rgb(245, 245, 255);">[font=verdana, geneva, lucida,]"Dämpfung ist die Minderung der übertragenen Energie eines Signals im Verlauf einer Übertragungsstrecke." und damit ein entscheidender Wert für DSL.[/font]<br style="font-family: verdana, geneva, lucida, 'lucida grande', arial, helvetica, sans-serif; font-size: 13px; background-color: rgb(245, 245, 255);">[font=verdana, geneva, lucida,]Ist die Dämpfung zu hoch, kann kein bzw. nur ein langsames DSL geschaltet werden. Für eine weiterführene Erklärung empfehle ich [/font]www.mhilfe.de[font=verdana, geneva, lucida,].[/font]<br style="font-family: verdana, geneva, lucida, 'lucida grande', arial, helvetica, sans-serif; font-size: 13px; background-color: rgb(245, 245, 255);"><br style="font-family: verdana, geneva, lucida, 'lucida grande', arial, helvetica, sans-serif; font-size: 13px; background-color: rgb(245, 245, 255);">*1.1. Dämpfungsgrenzen*<br style="font-family: verdana, geneva, lucida, 'lucida grande', arial, helvetica, sans-serif; font-size: 13px; background-color: rgb(245, 245, 255);">[font=verdana, geneva, lucida,](bei der Deutschen Telekom - Annex B)[/font]ADSL1/ADSL2+ @ 300kHz. ATM-Dämpfungsberechnung via Kontes, GbE-Dämpfungsberechnung via Flexprod (in vielen Fällen ca. 2db höher als Kontes-Dämpfung)
> 
> 16000 ADSL2+ bis 24 db ATM / 26 db GbE
> 6000 RAM bis 38 db ATM (ADSL1) / 40 db GbE (ADSL2+)
> ...



was für einen weg hat das internet vom modem zum pc ?

wenn das stimmt mit den maximalen dämpfungsgrenzen störrt irgendwas deine leitung oder dein dslam ist zu stark gedämpft

hier noch ein artikel zum thema adsl und ärger mit der dämpfung http://www.heise.de/ct/artikel/Tempo-Limit-nein-danke-290968.html


----------



## Saji (21. Oktober 2013)

Wynn schrieb:


> http://www.onlinekos...ead.php?t=58394
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Zwischen Modem(router) und PC liegt ein 10 Meten Lan-Kabel, zwischen Modem und Splitter auch 1 Meter. Nur zwischen Splitter und der Telefondose liegt etwas mehr, ca. 2 oder 2,5 Meter. Aber auch wenn ich mit dem kurzen ein Meter Lan Kabel mein Notebook ans Modem hänge habe ich noch immer die selben beschissenen DL-Raten. : / 

Das mit der Dämpfung hatte ich beim technischen Support auch erwähnt. Der erste Techniker war noch etwas besorgt, der zweite meinte das sei völlig in Ordnung. Jaja, alles Pappnasen im technischen Support. Welche Qualifizierung die für diese Stelle berechtigt hat möchte ich gerne mal wissen. Sorry fürs OT, vielleicht kann ein Mod hier ja abschneiden und einen eigenen Thread draus machen? ^^


----------



## Wynn (21. Oktober 2013)

naja du weist halt nie ob du einen echten techniker dran hast oder nur eine support kraft 

ist ja meist so aufgebaut

First lvl - supportleute die 6 tage die woche in 2 schichten unterm mindestlohn abrackern - da kannste nichts viel erwarten weil das sind alle leihkräfte von den firmen für den support weil muss ja alles billig sein

second lvl - hier haste leute die direkt beim provider angestellt sind und die kümmern sich meist um rechnungen und auftragsbearbeitung und co

third lvl - und hier haste die leute mit ahnung - festeingestellte techniker wobei die älteren techniker mehr erfahrung haben und es halt nicht so locker sehen wie die jüngeren 

du könntest halt deine leitung von den richtigen technikern mal durchprüfen lassen.

ich selbst hatte bei der telekom sehr oft probleme aber da in meinen vertrag 16+ stand konnten die sich nicht mit bis zu rausreden


----------



## H2OTest (21. Oktober 2013)

brechende Querlenkerschrauben -.- 5/5


----------



## Legendary (21. Oktober 2013)

Die Dämpfung von 6db ist vollkommen (!) in Ordnung, lass dir da nix erzählen. Ich hatte in meiner alten Wohnung DSL16+ von der T-Com, da lagen 17.000 an im Download und das Modem hatte eine konstante Dämpfung von 6db im DSLAM. Das passt definitiv und ist auch als Wert bei der Telekom bestens. 

Du hast den Router sicher mal auf Werkseinstellungen zurückgesetzt?


----------



## Saji (21. Oktober 2013)

Legendary schrieb:


> Die Dämpfung von 6db ist vollkommen (!) in Ordnung, lass dir da nix erzählen. Ich hatte in meiner alten Wohnung DSL16+ von der T-Com, da lagen 17.000 an im Download und das Modem hatte eine konstante Dämpfung von 6db im DSLAM. Das passt definitiv und ist auch als Wert bei der Telekom bestens.
> 
> Du hast den Router sicher mal auf Werkseinstellungen zurückgesetzt?



Hm. Okay. Ja, den/die Modemrouter hatte ich zurückgesetzt. Ich hab nun insgesamt drei Modemrouter durchprobiert, jeweils per Wizard und per Hand konfiguriert, und bei allen gleiche Werte erhalten. Ums noch einmal klar zu stellen... die 12.000kbits die am Modem anliegen sind völlig okay und entsprechen dem, was ich sonst so im Menü der Geräte gelesen habe. Doch seit Freitag kommt davon nur ein kleiner Teil tatsächlich an. In Steam hatte ich meistens so 1,3 bis 1,5MB/s Download. Heute mal den Patch für SR4 gezogen: 470KB/s. Guild Wars 2 aktualisiert: zwischen 285 und 450KB/s statt sonst 1,3MB/s.


----------



## Wynn (21. Oktober 2013)

wenns nicht an der dämpfung nicht am modem liegt woran kann es sonst liegen ?


----------



## Grushdak (21. Oktober 2013)

Die Downloadrate  hängt von mehreren Sachen ab.
Die niedrigen Werte müssen nicht an Deiner Hardware oder an Deinem Provider liegen.
Wenn der Quell-Server/Rechner und deren Anbindung schwächeln, kommt auch weniger bei Dir pro Sekunde an. 
Hast Du es denn mal zu unterschiedlichen Zeiten getestet?


----------



## Legendary (21. Oktober 2013)

Saji schrieb:


> Hm. Okay. Ja, den/die Modemrouter hatte ich zurückgesetzt. Ich hab nun insgesamt drei Modemrouter durchprobiert, jeweils per Wizard und per Hand konfiguriert, und bei allen gleiche Werte erhalten. Ums noch einmal klar zu stellen... die 12.000kbits die am Modem anliegen sind völlig okay und entsprechen dem, was ich sonst so im Menü der Geräte gelesen habe. Doch seit Freitag kommt davon nur ein kleiner Teil tatsächlich an. In Steam hatte ich meistens so 1,3 bis 1,5MB/s Download. Heute mal den Patch für SR4 gezogen: 470KB/s. Guild Wars 2 aktualisiert: zwischen 285 und 450KB/s statt sonst 1,3MB/s.



Nur so eine Vermutung...hast du in der Zwischenzeit Windows 8 installiert?


----------



## Saji (21. Oktober 2013)

Grushdak schrieb:


> Die Downloadrate  hängt von mehreren Sachen ab.
> Die niedrigen Werte müssen nicht an Deiner Hardware oder an Deinem Provider liegen.
> Wenn der Quell-Server/Rechner und deren Anbindung schwächeln, kommt auch weniger bei Dir pro Sekunde an.
> Hast Du es denn mal zu unterschiedlichen Zeiten getestet?



Dann müssen neuerdings alle Quellen schwächeln, und zwar alle seit Freitag. Und ja, hab zu unterschiedlichen Zeiten gemessen und DLs probiert. Bild bleibt unverändert schlecht. Rate schwankt insgesamt zwischen 0,5 bis 3 oder 4Mbit. Egal ob Steam, FF14 oder Guild Wars 2, Youtube oder MyVideo, überall bauen sich seiten langsam auf und laden teilweise gar nicht.

Edit: gerade eben 2,3Mbps gemessen. In FF14 das ich bis eben gespielt habe merke ich auch deutlich mehr Lags als früher und bin diesen Abend schon dreimal rausgeflogen (wohl weil die Datenrate mal kurz meinte gen 0 zu sinken).




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Legendary schrieb:


> Nur so eine Vermutung...hast du in der Zwischenzeit Windows 8 installiert?



Ah nein, bleib mir weg mit dem Rotz. D:


----------



## Schrottinator (22. Oktober 2013)

Und am Ende war es einfach nur eine bösartige Konfiguration der Firewall.


----------



## Saji (22. Oktober 2013)

Schrottinator schrieb:


> Und am Ende war es einfach nur eine bösartige Konfiguration der Firewall.



Hab die Firewall mehrmals zum testen ausgestellt, nüx.


----------



## tonygt (22. Oktober 2013)

George R.R. Martin hat schon wieder eine meiner geliebten Figuren in seinem Buch umgebracht  5/5


----------



## Humpelpumpel (22. Oktober 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



-----


Das Arbeitsamt - unfähiges Pack.  5/5


----------



## Hordlerkiller (22. Oktober 2013)

Die Mutter meiner guten Freundin, weil verabredet und so allem drum und dran dann, eben nachricht kann doch nicht streß mit Mutter ³³³³65/5.


----------



## seanbuddha (23. Oktober 2013)

Vodafone hat mein Telefon abgestellt weil ich seit 3 Wochen die Rechnung nicht gezahlt habe.

Schln und gut, ich habe aber nie ne Rechnung bekommen. Und Telefonieren kann ich jetzt auch nimmer. Super klasse.


----------



## schneemaus (25. Oktober 2013)

Der Prof. in der einen Soziologie-Vorlesung, die ich dieses Semester besuche. Unglaublich unsympathisch, aber ich bin ja da, um was zu lernen (Gasthörer und so). Ab nächstes Semester gibt es diese explizite Vorlesung nicht mehr, weil der Prof., der das dann übernimmt, das mit nem anderen Thema zusammen schmeißt. Na ja, dafür sind die Psycho-Profs cool.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (26. Oktober 2013)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Vodafone hat mein Telefon abgestellt weil ich seit 3 Wochen die Rechnung nicht gezahlt habe.
> 
> Schln und gut, ich habe aber nie ne Rechnung bekommen. Und Telefonieren kann ich jetzt auch nimmer. Super klasse.



Es gibt so ne Vodafone-App da steht das dann drinne, bzw auf deinem Konto online, hatte das auch schon...

Einfach anrufen (Festnetz, Freund?) und denen das erklären, dann bekommst du eine per Post.
Allgemein würde ich bei Vodafone immer Rechnung per Post verlangen.


Ansonsten eben mal wieder die Horde rennt gehört, dieses Nostalgiegefühl und das Wissen wie Scheiße WoW jetzt ist. 5/5.:<


----------



## Alux (26. Oktober 2013)

Mir will einfach keine gute Idee einfallen als was ich zu Halloween gehen könnt :/


----------



## Aun (26. Oktober 2013)

als streichholz?


----------



## Grushdak (27. Oktober 2013)

1.
Da will ich als nächstes nur den kleine ca 2,5m[sup]2[/sup] Flur tapezieren und stoße auf ein derbes Problem.
Als ich die Eckleisten abnehmen wollte, kamm mir doch glatt gleich das erste Deckenpanel auf Kopp ... aua ...

Da wurden Nägel und Schrauben chronisch immer neben die Verlattung "reingehauen". ~/5
Dazu fällt mir ech nix mehr ein.

Nun ist tapezieren hintenan gestellt.
Zuerst werde ich die Decke neu verlegen ... noch mehr Arbeit ... 

2.
Die Sorgen um Mutter regen mich auf, machen mich gerade kirre. ?/5

- wieder Miniknoten in der Brust
- Zysten in der Niere
- kleiner Fleck auf der Lunge
- ledierter Mittelfinger - nach 3. Sturz innerhalb 2 Wochen (muß operiert werden)
- nächste Woche noch Darmspiegelung
- zu schnelle plötzliche Blutabsenkung (bei Bluthochdruckleiden gar nicht gut)

3. 
Hüftschmerzen.
Da scheint sich die Phrophezeiung meines Kinderarztes wohl so langsam zu erfüllen. - viel zu früh!!  5/5
Wegen einem angeborenen fehler wurde mir damals quasi als "Baby" schon Schwimmen verschrieben. 
Wr weiß, was als nächstes noch kommt

4.
... daß die Farbcodes über den Posteditor nicht mehr funktionieren - nur als Wort (nicht erst seit heute) 3/5


----------



## schneemaus (30. Oktober 2013)

Freundinnen, die Zoff miteinander haben und dann den Frust über die andere bei mir auslassen 100/5.
Vor ein paar Wochen hatte ich ein Missverständnis mit einer der beiden und hab die andere dann gefragt, ob sie weiß, wann erstere aus dem Urlaub kommt (weil ich das mit ihr klären wollte). Ja dann und dann, aber bla, raus halten, mit beiden befreundet, überhaupt. Und was machen die beiden jetzt? Gnarf. Als hätte ich das nicht jahrelang mit meinen Eltern gehabt 

Meine Knieschmerzen 5/5.
Hab leider erst nächste Woche nen Arzttermin, weil ich gestern eine Freundin mit dem Rettungswagen in die Notaufnahme begleitet hab und deswegen den Termin umlegen musste. Das ist eh ganz komisch. Halt ich das Knie gerade, keine Schmerzen, komplett angewinkelt, auch nicht. So ca. 90°-Winkel und drumrum tut über längere Zeit weh, das Schlimmste ist aber, wenn ich es angewinkelt habe (wenn ich z.B. in die Hocke gehe, tut's nicht weh, dann aber beim Aufstehen) und es dann wieder strecke.

Und dadurch:
Kein Roller-Derby-Training 10/5 >_< Da würd ich meinen Frust wenigstens los werden.


----------



## Baron King Zwei (30. Oktober 2013)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Kein Roller-Derby-Training 10/5 >_< Da würd ich meinen Frust wenigstens los werden.



zockst du auf ps3 oder xbox?

zum topic:

dass nutella immer so schmiert und dann überall dranklebt


----------



## Sh1k4ri (30. Oktober 2013)

Baron schrieb:


> zockst du auf ps3 oder xbox?
> 
> zum topic:
> 
> dass nutella immer so schmiert und dann überall dranklebt



Der ganze Post an sich... +1


----------



## zoizz (30. Oktober 2013)

Baron schrieb:


> zockst du auf ps3 oder xbox?
> 
> zum topic:
> 
> dass nutella immer so schmiert und dann überall dranklebt



Hab irgendwie eine vollständige Vorstellung von dem Gedankengang dieses Jugend: Sport nur noch vorm Bildschirm ... mit Nutellaverschmiertem Pad-Mund-Finger ... 

Schließe mich Shikas Wertung an.


----------



## schneemaus (30. Oktober 2013)

Baron schrieb:


> zockst du auf ps3 oder xbox?



Auf dem SNES. Kein Roller Derby Spiel wird je da ran kommen! Nicht mal das echte, so als Sportart und so. Deswegen kann ich das grade auch nicht machen, weil mein Knie weh tut, ich muss da immer mal mit dem Knie gegen die Konsole treten, damit sie wieder läuft.


...


----------



## Grushdak (30. Oktober 2013)

Baron schrieb:


> zockst du auf ps3 oder xbox?...


Weil sie zum zocken auch das kränkelnde reale Knie bräuchte ... wobei ... ^^

Sie macht diesen Sport live.

@ Schneemaus

Vielleicht hat es ja mit dem Miniskus zu tun.
-
Habe derzeit auch mal wieder Probleme mit den Knieen - dieses Mal das Rechte. 5/5
Wochenlang schon macht sich der Innenminiskus per Schmerzen bemerkbar - auch bei den unterschiedlichsten Bewegungen (mal ja, mal nicht).
Nun habe ich einerseits das Gefühl von Steifheit im Gelenk - andererseits sacke ich mit dem Knie abundzu weg.

Sieht bestimmt lustig aus, wie ich mich so zu Fuss durch die Welt bewege. 
Nur so schnell, wie mein linkes Knie (vor 3 Jahren) - lass ich meine rechtes Knie bestimmt nicht operieren.

Nu - Gute Besserung an alle Kränkelnden


----------



## Wynn (30. Oktober 2013)

einfach nicht auf baron reagieren 

biste vieleicht mal aufs knie gestürzt oder schmerzt das nur bei kalten feuchten wetter ?


----------



## schneemaus (30. Oktober 2013)

Ne, keine Ahnung, gestürzt bin ich in letzter Zeit nicht (mal beim Derby abgesehen, aber da hab ich ja die Schoner und das hat vollkommen unabhängig davon angefangen und wird auch so in den letzten zwei Wochen trainingsunabhängig schlimmer) und dass es wetterabhängig ist, wäre mir auch neu.


----------



## Wynn (30. Oktober 2013)

naja bin in den letzten 3 jahren 2 mal schlimm aufs rechte knie gestürzt und merk halt immer bei regen und kälte da schmerzen und hätte ja sein gekonnt das du unfall beim derby hattest


----------



## schneemaus (31. Oktober 2013)

Hätte sein können, aber mit den Schützern, die ich hab, merk ich nicht mal was, wenn ich aufs Knie falle, so gut polstern die alles ab ^^

Edit: Leute, die sich nicht helfen lassen wollen, aber mehr oder weniger ständig nach Hilfe rufen. Es macht mich nicht wütend, sondern ich bin eher enttäuscht, wenn ich versuche, zu helfen und da irgendwie nix ankommt. Und vor allem bin ich traurig, weil ich vermutlich Abstand nehmen und erstmal den Kontakt abbrechen muss, weil es mich sonst einfach nur runter zieht und ich auch ohne sowas schon genug Probleme habe. Alles sehr schade, deswegen regt es mich auf.


----------



## Saji (31. Oktober 2013)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Edit: Leute, die sich nicht helfen lassen wollen, aber mehr oder weniger ständig nach Hilfe rufen. Es macht mich nicht wütend, sondern ich bin eher enttäuscht, wenn ich versuche, zu helfen und da irgendwie nix ankommt. Und vor allem bin ich traurig, weil ich vermutlich Abstand nehmen und erstmal den Kontakt abbrechen muss, weil es mich sonst einfach nur runter zieht und ich auch ohne sowas schon genug Probleme habe. Alles sehr schade, deswegen regt es mich auf.



Dito. Ist zwar bei mir nicht aktuell im Moment, aber ich kenne das. Eigentlich macht mich sowas immer irgendwie traurig, und dann reg ich mich auf weil ich wegen solchen unverbesserlichen Menschen geknickt bin.


----------



## bkeleanor (31. Oktober 2013)

kalt lässt einem sowas nie, aber wenn sie nicht wollen. Ich mach mich deswegen sicher nicht fertig.

halte ich überigens für eine meiner grössten begabungen, auch mal sagen zu können:"nicht mein probleme, interessiert mich nicht".


----------



## heinzelmännchen (31. Oktober 2013)

Es is doch einfach kacke, da laden Künstler ihre Musik auf IHREM Channel hoch und was passiert natürlich: Die Vids sind in Deutschland nicht zugänglich.... >.<


Und weil ich die Lieder grade hören will gibs dafür direkt ne 4/5


----------



## Grushdak (31. Oktober 2013)

Melde Dich doch einfach als US~ oder EN-Bürger an.^^
-----
Mindfactory ~/5 (auch wenn sie nicht unbedingt was dafür können)

Da wählste ein Produkt aus (darunter stand lagernd > "so einige").
Habe das Geld gleich bezahlt.
Heute morgen stand da _vorraussichtlich versandfertig am 4.11._
Da denke ich mir hää? bei lagernd? ...
Jetzt guckte ich eben nochmals rein und nu steht da _vorraussichtlich versandfertig am 5.11._

Wenn das so weiter geht, ziehe ich mein Geld wieder zurück.


----------



## Hutzifutzi (31. Oktober 2013)

Ich könnt mich über so vieles aufregen, aber wird es davon besser ? Was nützt es denn wen ich wegen allem was mir nicht passt wie ein Rumpelstilzchen herumhüpfe ? Schadet nur der Gesundheit. Also reg ich mich über alles woran ich sowieso nichts ändern kann auch nicht mehr auf. Da lebt man viel ruhiger und gelassener.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (31. Oktober 2013)

Hutzifutzi schrieb:


> Ich könnt mich über so vieles aufregen, aber wird es davon besser ? Was nützt es denn wen ich wegen allem was mir nicht passt wie ein Rumpelstilzchen herumhüpfe ? Schadet nur der Gesundheit. Also reg ich mich über alles woran ich sowieso nichts ändern kann auch nicht mehr auf. Da lebt man viel ruhiger und gelassener.



+1. 

Wir Menschen tendieren dazu uns viel schneller aufzuregen, man sollte vielleicht einfach mit manchen Situationen leben und sie nehmen wie sie kommen. Kein Wunder, dass der "Worüber regt ihr euch auf" Thread doppelt so lang ist wie sein Pendant... 

Ich rege mich aber auch eher zu oft auf...


----------



## Hutzifutzi (31. Oktober 2013)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> +1.
> 
> Wir Menschen tendieren dazu uns viel schneller aufzuregen, man sollte vielleicht einfach mit manchen Situationen leben und sie nehmen wie sie kommen. Kein Wunder, dass der "Worüber regt ihr euch auf" Thread doppelt so lang ist wie sein Pendant...
> 
> Ich rege mich aber auch viel schneller auf...



Gibt es etwa auch einen "Was findet ihr richtig gut" Thread ? Kenn ich noch gar nicht


----------



## Grushdak (31. Oktober 2013)

Das stimmt natürlich.

Meistens gehe ich auch danach:
_..., gib mir die Gelassenheit, Dinge hinzunehmen, die ich nicht ändern kann,
  den Mut, Dinge zu ändern, die ich ändern kann,
  und die Weisheit, das eine vom anderen zu unterscheiden._

*edit:*
So einen Thread gibt es nicht direkt - jedoch: _Worüber freut Ihr Euch so richtig?_


----------



## seanbuddha (1. November 2013)

Mehr als 20 Seiten Fragebogen auszufüllen...doofes DSM-IV

*seufzt*


----------



## DirdyHarry (1. November 2013)

Das der Moderator der Kostümprämierung im N8Werk gestern Abend mich vom Finale ausgeschlossen hat, obwohl das das Publikum(Jury) eindeutig dafür war. Nach den Reaktionen hätte ich durchaus auch gewinnen können. 5/5


----------



## Aun (1. November 2013)

was haste denn getragen, und was ahste denn gemacht, dass er dich ausgeschlossen hat?


----------



## schneemaus (1. November 2013)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Mehr als 20 Seiten Fragebogen auszufüllen...doofes DSM-IV
> 
> *seufzt*



Och joah, der SKID-II geht doch noch. Und den SKID-I macht man im Normalfall sowieso nicht alleine. Aber der IIer ist sowieso sehr lustig, danach hätte ich jede Persönlichkeitsstörung außer narzistisch, histrionisch und paranoid


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (1. November 2013)

Das ich in LoL momentan unendlich schlecht spiele, aber auch in Black Ops verreck ich nur, was sonst auch nicht so ist.

Irgendwas stimmt da nicht!


----------



## Baron King Zwei (1. November 2013)

http://www.rollingstone.com/music/albumreviews/the-marshall-mathers-lp-2-20131101

4/5


----------



## Grushdak (2. November 2013)

Scheinbar ist der Auslieferer von Mindfactory gestern nicht beim Paketzentrum angekommen.
Um 14 Uhr wurde die Ware verschickt.
Um 17:40 Uhr wurden die Daten erst elektronisch an DHL übermittelt.
Seitdem ist er nun auf dem Weg zum Paketzentrum und wurde nicht mehr gesehen. ^^


----------



## Alux (2. November 2013)

Ärgert mich zwar nicht richtig aber finds irgendwie blöd: Ich kann ein Spiel, dass eine Firma in Deutschland über Amazon anbiete nicht bestellen weil es nicht an meine Adresse geschickt werden kann.


----------



## Chrompower (4. November 2013)

Ich muss noch mind. 5 Tage auf mein Nexus 5 warten, das regt mich zumindest ein bisschen auf :-)


----------



## seanbuddha (4. November 2013)

150 Euro /5
http://www.endstation-rechts.de/news/kategorie/sonstige/artikel/ein-falsches-signal.html

Wieder eine Sauerrei des "Rechtssystems".


----------



## Aun (4. November 2013)

fuuuuuuuu origin...... zeigt mein origin code im menü als grau an...... danke für die 30 mins in der warteschleife. und das problem wurde immer noch net gelöst


----------



## Ogil (5. November 2013)

Amazon und Spiele-Bestellungen. Da bestellt man ein Spiel vor, waehlt die Verschick-Option bei der man das Spiel zum Releasetag in den Haenden halten soll - und natuerlich ist das mal wieder nicht der Fall. Dazu kommt, dass der Preis direkt mal um £10 gefallen ist - dann bin ich ja mal gespannt, ob da die "Preorder-Price guarantee" greift. Irgendwie glaub ich nicht daran...


----------



## ZAM (5. November 2013)

CoD:Ghosts - was für ein technisch rückständiger Müll. 1000000/5


----------



## Aun (6. November 2013)

nur weil du keine hunde magst. ich hab den sp in cod immer geil gefunden ^^


----------



## HitotsuSatori (6. November 2013)

Es gibt Leute, die keine Hunde mögen? 

was mich aufregt: Ich habe für ein wichtiges Häkelprojekt (wird ein Geschenk) ne Menge Knöpfe bestellt und die Lieferung dauert einfach ewig. Ich will meine Knöpfe!!


----------



## Wynn (6. November 2013)

virtuelle kampfhunde die in die luft springen und deinen helicopter zum absturz bringen 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ogil (6. November 2013)

Nichts ist patriotischer als ein fliegender deutscher Schaeferhund!


----------



## HitotsuSatori (6. November 2013)

Okay, dass die Hunde in diesem Spiel sowas können, wusste ich nicht. Aber schön animiert ist das.


----------



## ZAM (6. November 2013)

Aun schrieb:


> nur weil du keine hunde magst.



Sag das mal dem 



> ich hab den sp in cod immer geil gefunden ^^



Ich bis zu dem rückständigen "Infinity Ward hasst PC-Spieler"-Teil auch.


----------



## Selor Kiith (6. November 2013)

Was bestellt... Paket kommt auch mal pünktlich an...
Öffne es uuuuund... es ist das falsche aus der gleichen Serie... 5/5
Jetzt definitiv den ganzen Streß mit dem Shop haben 5/5


----------



## xdave78 (6. November 2013)

Aus aktuellem Anlass, regt mich die "neue deutsche Rechtschreibung" der Internetcommunity auf. 

_Mit rießigen ausreisern der deutschen rechtschreibung in alen erdänklichen weißen, die zunehment offensichtlich auch an unseren akademichen einrichtungen geduldet würd.
_
five out of five_
_


----------



## Baron King Zwei (6. November 2013)

dass man ohne schnee keinen schneemann bauen kann

5/5


----------



## Saji (6. November 2013)

xdave78 schrieb:


> Aus aktuellem Anlass, regt mich die "neue deutsche Rechtschreibung" der Internetcommunity auf.
> 
> _Mit rießigen ausreisern der deutschen rechtschreibung in alen erdänklichen weißen, die zunehment offensichtlich auch an unseren akademichen einrichtungen geduldet würd.
> _
> ...



Hey, das ist nur "back to the roots"! Früher, ganz viel früher, hat auch jeder so _geschrybän wi ehr ess fuer rychtig hiilt_.


----------



## xdave78 (6. November 2013)

Saji schrieb:


> Hey, das ist nur "back to the roots"! Früher, ganz viel früher, hat auch jeder so _geschrybän wi ehr ess fuer rychtig hiilt_.



Du meinst im 14. Jahrhundert? Naja da war aber der vermeintliche Bildungsstand auch nicht so hoch, wie man ihn heut erwarten könnte


----------



## Trollmops (6. November 2013)

das ich beim wot zocken in der regel 30 sek nach gefechtsbeginn einen lag bei jedesmal genau 29 ms latenz bekomm und das gesamte spiel einfriert. danach is zwar iwie meine wlan verbindung kurz unterbrochen, aber das ganze kommt mir iwie komisch vor. immer  zum gleichen zeitpunkt und immer das gleiche happening?

unerklärlich ärgerlich/5


----------



## Saji (6. November 2013)

xdave78 schrieb:


> Du meinst im 14. Jahrhundert? Naja da war aber der vermeintliche Bildungsstand auch nicht so hoch, wie man ihn heut erwarten könnte



Kennst das doch. Ist immer alles ein Auf und Ab. Zur Zeit haben wir halt mal wieder ein Abwärts im Bildungsstand. *g*


----------



## Baron King Zwei (6. November 2013)

ich finde man muss nicht rechtschreibung beherschen um in leben weit zu kommen
bei mir in schule haben wir dass auch nicht so ausführlich gemacht und jetzt hab ich auch ein job wo ich 17 euro die stunde verdien dass schaffen auch nicht alle meine nachbarn und die die ich so kenne

wie ihr seht ist das fazit: rechtschreibung braucht man nicht um sehr erfolgreich zu sein

ich hab hunger, holt mir jemand bitte chicken mcnuggets?


----------



## Schrottinator (6. November 2013)

War das jetzt absichtlich?


----------



## Konov (7. November 2013)

Schrottinator schrieb:


> War das jetzt absichtlich?



Ich rieche Ironie


----------



## xdave78 (7. November 2013)

Baron schrieb:


> bei mir in schule haben wir dass auch nicht so ausführlich gemacht und jetzt hab ich auch ein job wo ich 17 euro die stunde



Kommt halt immer drauf an, wie man seine Ziele absteckt. Für Studenten find ichs aber armselig, der deutschen Sprache nicht durchgehend mächtig zu sein. Ich glaube nicht, dass es gut ankommt, wenn man dann später als Ingenieur, Professor, Doktor oder whatever massive Rechtschreibfehler in der Geschäftskorrespondenz hat. Für ne Bäckereifachverkäuferin ist das sicherlich weniger wichtig, solang sie nicht die Tafel mit den Highlights des Tages beschriften muss.... 
Wenn man aber im Netz unterwegs ist, sollte man es bei der vielen Schreiberei doch echt irgendwann mal gelernt haben...so lernresistent kann doch niemand sein. Und wenn doch: guckt Euch mal "Idiocracy" an..so werden wir alle enden...ich schwör.


----------



## Jhall (7. November 2013)

Betafield 4 5/5
Wenns nicht so viel spaß machen würde wäre es ja halb so schlimm das es dauernd abschmiert.. aber so.. argh.


----------



## Manowar (7. November 2013)

Jhall schrieb:


> Betafield 4 5/5
> Wenns nicht so viel spaß machen würde wäre es ja halb so schlimm das es dauernd abschmiert.. aber so.. argh.



Bei mir war es gestern schon wesentlich besser. Ist in ~6Stunden Spielzeit 3 oder 4 mal abgeschmiert.
Ich vermeide Karten, wo "Levelution" stark mitspielt. 
Ob es daran liegt oder nur Zufall war..ka 
(und als Admin ausgeführt)


----------



## Jhall (7. November 2013)

Startest du dann einfach den Origin Client als Admin oder wie machst du das?
Ich habe leider noch das "Win 8.1 + AMD Karte"-Problem - dieser Redscreen ist ziemlich verstörend.
Später dann, muss jetzt eh nochmal los.


----------



## Manowar (7. November 2013)

Ich hatte nur Freezes - nvidia Karte 
Starte nur die Exe als Admin

edit..
5min gespielt und nen Freeze ..


----------



## H2OTest (7. November 2013)

MA grafik runtergedreht?


----------



## Jhall (7. November 2013)

H2OTest schrieb:


> MA grafik runtergedreht?



Bringt bei mir jedenfalls nichts, das Spiel schmiert oft auch einfach beim starten bzw. beim Mapwechsel ab. Diese Probleme haben einen Haufen der Spieler wenn man in das Battlelog Forum schaut. Naja dann spiele ich jetzt Hearthstone.. urghs die Daily sagt 40 Monster mit mehr als 5 Manakosten beschwören und dann gibts nur 40 Gold.. grml 1/5.

/e: es sind nur 20 Monster, nuff said.


----------



## Selor Kiith (7. November 2013)

Google+

Bla bla bla, sind sind herr über ihre daten bla bla bla... ich kann nichtmal mein verf*cktes Profilbild und Namen ändern und dazu noch jetzt der weitere Scheiß mit Youtube -.- 5/5


----------



## Schrottinator (7. November 2013)

Selor schrieb:


> Google+
> 
> Bla bla bla, sind sind herr über ihre daten bla bla bla... ich kann nichtmal mein verf*cktes Profilbild und Namen ändern und dazu noch jetzt der weitere Scheiß mit Youtube -.- 5/5



Ich schließ mich da an.


----------



## ZAM (7. November 2013)

Falscher Thread zum ausdiskutieren.


----------



## HitotsuSatori (8. November 2013)

Da benutze ich einmal in meinem Leben einen Lockenstab und schon verbrenn ich mich so richtig schön an dem Teil. Gnaaahhhh/5

(Aber ich mag diesen Smiley: )


----------



## Baron King Zwei (8. November 2013)

Machs doch mit einem glätteisen, sieht oft etwas dezenter aus


----------



## Wynn (8. November 2013)

sie wil sie wellig nicht glatt


----------



## Baron King Zwei (8. November 2013)

mit einem guten glätteisen kann man auch locken machen...


----------



## Wynn (8. November 2013)

mach es vor


----------



## Baron King Zwei (8. November 2013)

Nein


----------



## Wynn (8. November 2013)

dann verlang von leuten nichts was du selbst nicht tuest - sowas ist nicht nett


----------



## Baron King Zwei (8. November 2013)

ahahahaha


----------



## 666Anubis666 (8. November 2013)

3/5 
Batman Arkham Origins war viel zu schnell bei den Credits (
Aber das Spiel hat zumindest viel Spaß gemacht


----------



## TechnikerVD (8. November 2013)

Intolleranz 6/5
Kinder 1/5


----------



## HitotsuSatori (8. November 2013)

Es ist ein Glätteisen mit Lockenstab-Funktion. Mit einem normalen Glätteisen habe ich das schon versucht, allerdings sind meine Haare sehr lang und sehr dick und das hat nicht geklappt und sah eher wie geknittert und nicht gewellt aus. >.>

was mich aufregt: Leute, die immer alles kostenlos haben wollen und nie bereit sind, auch mal für ihre Wünsche zu zahlen (Stichwort: Virtuelles Blizzcon-Ticket) und einen dann noch blöd von der Seite anmachen, weil man etwas hat, was sie eben nicht haben. 

Edit: Und mich regt noch mehr auf, dass scheinbar jeder um mich herum einen Betakey für Hearthstone hat, nur ich nicht. -.-


----------



## Schrottinator (10. November 2013)

Der Studentenausweis war in der 60° Wäsche. Den Chip darin hat es hundert pro gekillt.... /5


----------



## Deepain (10. November 2013)

Das ich an unzähligen Gewinnspielen von Hearthstone teilgenommen habe, aber nach wie vor keinen Key habe =/ Aber hauptsache die einen bekommen, Verkaufen ihn bei ebay für 45 Euro aufwärts ..


----------



## bkeleanor (12. November 2013)

Die Windows 8.1 Musik Kachel.
Bis vor kurzem war ich noch zufrieden damit. Doch jetzt ist wieder irgendwas rumgebastelt worden.
Warum wird in meiner musiksammlung alles angezeigt was der interpret mal gemacht hat...in meiner sammlung hat gefälligst auch nur meine sammlung zu sein und basta.

3/5


----------



## EspCap (13. November 2013)

Schrottinator schrieb:


> Der Studentenausweis war in der 60° Wäsche. Den Chip darin hat es hundert pro gekillt.... /5



Pff. Der NFC-Chip in meiner Karte hat schon ziemlich ordentliche Magnetfelder und einen kurzen Trip im Autoklaven überlebt. Die Dinger sind überraschend resistent.


----------



## Grushdak (13. November 2013)

Grad paar Runden in WoT gespielt.
Nerven tun mich da besonders Afkler, Cheater (Ich kann doch nicht 200m in Tarnung fahren). ~/5
Oder gestern waren 2 vor mir - geschätze 400m - ich treffe - und bin im nächsten Moment tot, weil beide mich von hinten     abgeschossen haben.
Geht klar.^^


----------



## Konov (14. November 2013)

Grushdak schrieb:


> Grad paar Runden in WoT gespielt.
> Nerven tun mich da besonders Afkler, Cheater (Ich kann doch nicht 200m in Tarnung fahren). ~/5
> Oder gestern waren 2 vor mir - geschätze 400m - ich treffe - und bin im nächsten Moment tot, weil beide mich von hinten  abgeschossen haben.
> Geht klar.^^



Cheater gibts in WoT angeblich keine, weil es die Spielengine unmöglich macht zu cheaten.
Details dazu gibts im Deutschen offiziellen Forum in einem Thread...
ist recht plausibel erklärt.

Was mich aufregt ist das Wetter, bei 1 Grad aufm Fahrrad zur Arbeit schlaucht einfach 3/5


----------



## bkeleanor (14. November 2013)

Mit Cheatern ist es wie mit der Evolution,
sie finden einen weg.


----------



## HitotsuSatori (14. November 2013)

Und wieder keifen sich die alten Weiber in unserem Haus an, weil (von mir, hihi) ein Fenster im Hausflur geöffnet wurde. Es ist ja auch schon soooo kalt und in den Wohnungen zieht es ja wie Hechtsuppe... blablabla. In unsere Wohnung zieht nichts rein und wir haben auch nicht 1°C in unserer Küche. Derweil stinkt es im Hausflur wie bei meiner Großtante im Altenheim. Und solange das so stinkt, mache ich auch bei -20°C noch die Fenster auf. Ende.


----------



## Jhall (14. November 2013)

Bei WoT gibt es keine Cheater, lediglich Botter in groben Mengen.. 
Die Tarnmechanik funktioniert sehr eigen, aber wenn du dich da eingelesen hast ist es relativ verständlich.


----------



## Selor Kiith (14. November 2013)

Leute die immernoch den kaputten Werten diverser SW-Tech Handbüchern und Websites glauben o_O 3/5


----------



## Grushdak (14. November 2013)

Jhall schrieb:


> Bei WoT gibt es keine Cheater, ...


Selbst in dem netten Thread, daß angeblic kein cheaten möglich wäre, wurde Selbiges schon 2011 nicht gänzlich ausgeschlossen.
Zu der Zeit schon wurde vor einer kommenden Software gewarnt. 

Und wenn es keine Cheater geben mag, wie erklärst Du Dir bzw. mir dann meine beiden genannten Beispiele.
Außerdem habe ich es nun schon öfters gehabt, daß durch Felsen, durch massive Hauswände geschossen/getroffen wurde.
Das hat nichts mit Bot zu tun.

Wie schon gesagt wurde, Cheater entwickeln sich auch immer und zwar schnell weiter.
Da gibt es teilweise sogar öfters Updates als bei manch anderer Software. 

but so what - es wird weiter geschossen (auch von mir).^^


----------



## Jhall (14. November 2013)

Keine Ahnung aber ich habe mehrere Fahrzeuge zwischen Tier 8-10 und um die 7k Gefechte in dem Spiel und hatte nicht eine Situation in der jemand gecheated hat.


----------



## Aun (14. November 2013)

er wird langsam senil und paranoid


----------



## Grushdak (15. November 2013)

Aun schrieb:


> er wird langsam senil und paranoid


Rede nicht bei Sachen mit, von denen Du keine Ahnung hast!  ^^
Ich stehe noch voll in Blüte.


----------



## schneemaus (17. November 2013)

http://grafikpolizei.wordpress.com/2013/11/16/snakeoil-fur-geschundene-kinder/

Also mir fehlen einfach die Worte. Traumatisierten Kindern und Menschen mit schwereren psychischen Erkrankungen wie Autismus, einer bipolaren Störung oder einer Borderline-Persönlichkeitsstörung, oder Alkohol- und Drogenabhängigkeit BACHBLÜTEN ALS HEILUNG anzudrehen, ich kann gar nicht so viel essen, wie ich kotzen möchte. Und ich kann gar nicht beschreiben, WIE sehr mich das aufregt.


----------



## Alux (17. November 2013)

schneemaus schrieb:


> http://grafikpolizei...hundene-kinder/
> 
> Also mir fehlen einfach die Worte. Traumatisierten Kindern und Menschen mit schwereren psychischen Erkrankungen wie Autismus, einer bipolaren Störung oder einer Borderline-Persönlichkeitsstörung, oder Alkohol- und Drogenabhängigkeit BACHBLÜTEN ALS HEILUNG anzudrehen, ich kann gar nicht so viel essen, wie ich kotzen möchte. Und ich kann gar nicht beschreiben, WIE sehr mich das aufregt.



Ich kann mich nur anschließen. Man kann solchem Zeug viel nachsagen wenns einen glücklich macht aber das geht eindeutig über die Grenze. Die Leute, die dahinter stecken, sollten mal lieber in die Klapse gehen.


----------



## schneemaus (17. November 2013)

Klar, diese Notfalltropfen sind bestimmt ganz nett, oder wenn so ein Zeug einem nach einem stressigen Tag Ruhe verschafft, bitte. Bei mir hilft da eine gute Tasse Tee, ein gutes Buch, ein Buch mit vielen positiven Worten von Menschen, die mir wichtig sind, Telefonate mit Freunden und bei sehr hoher Anspannung auch mal ein Finalgonverband am Arm. Aber das geht einfach zu weit.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (17. November 2013)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Klar, diese Notfalltropfen sind bestimmt ganz nett, oder wenn so ein Zeug einem nach einem stressigen Tag Ruhe verschafft, bitte. Bei mir hilft da eine gute Tasse Tee, ein gutes Buch, ein Buch mit vielen positiven Worten von Menschen, die mir wichtig sind, Telefonate mit Freunden und bei sehr hoher Anspannung auch mal ein Finalgonverband am Arm. Aber das geht einfach zu weit.



Tavor regelt. x)


----------



## Fordtaurus (17. November 2013)

Will mich bei LoL einloggen und ersteinmal 25min. Warteschleife.... 
Na garnichts los denk ich mir, kurz Wäsche in die Maschiene schmeissen und noch nen bissl chilln....
ca. 10 min später guck ich auf den Counter... immer noch 20min. ?!? 
Nächster refresh springt der Counter auf 17 min. der nachfolgende Counter zeigt mir wieder 25min an WTF!?!

4,8/5

gnarf währen ich hier schrub hat sich kaum was an der Wartezeit verändert... immer noch 20min. 4,98/5


----------



## seanbuddha (17. November 2013)

Homöopathie in a Nutshell:

Sugarpills not making shit done.


----------



## Baron King Zwei (17. November 2013)

hol dir aspirin das ist cool


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (18. November 2013)

Sinusitis is killing me 5/5
Math is killing me 5/5
Ladekabel ist kaputt 5/5
Laptop zur Reperatur gebracht 5/5

DO NOT GO ON MY NERVEN ANYMORE PLX!


----------



## Selor Kiith (18. November 2013)

ARGH!

Ich Depp habe mir anstatt Steakhouse Pommes jetzt Potatoe Wedges bestellt 5/5


----------



## Sh1k4ri (18. November 2013)

http://www.bild.de/regional/hamburg/kindesmissbrauch/in-hamburg-harburg-das-leben-von-bernd-l-33444098.bild.html

10000/5. Was ein krankes Schwein. Und ich geh jeden Tag an dem Spielplatz vorbei...


----------



## Grushdak (18. November 2013)

Was ich aber auch schlimm finde ... die Berichterstattung.
Warum wird gleich eine Armut mit sowas in Verbindung gesetzt?!
Was bitte hat Armut mit solchen Leuten zu tun - solche kranken Menschen gibt es in jeder Schicht?!

ps.
Mich regt meine innerliche Unruhe auf.
Seit Samstag früh ist meine Mutter nicht mehr zu erreichen. 

Sh1k4ri, kannst Du nicht mal bei ihr vorbeischauen.?
Nein, nicht ernst gemeint, sie hat dort Leute, die sich um sie kümmern.
Wenn ich morgen nichts erreiche, werde ich diese konsultieren.


----------



## Baron King Zwei (18. November 2013)

deine mutter wohnt also auch in süddeutschland(:::::


----------



## Sh1k4ri (18. November 2013)

Baron schrieb:


> deine mutter wohnt also auch in süddeutschland(:::::



Der Inhalt dieses Beitrags... so gut. soooo gut.


----------



## Grushdak (18. November 2013)

@ BaronnotKing
Du schreibst auch nur drauf los, ohne irgendeinen Post auch mal zu lesen!
Im Bericht steht was von Hamburg und _Sh1k4ri_ schrieb: 





> Und ich geh jeden Tag an dem Spielplatz vorbei...


Da war ich davon ausgegangen, das dieser Tatortspielplatz gemeint sei. 

Oder Deine Geographiekenntnis sind nur ne 6 wert.
Hamburg liegt also in Süddeutschland.
Dann ist der Bodensee sehr wahrscheinlich das Mittelmeer.


----------



## BloodyEyeX (18. November 2013)

schlechte laune im raid und bild leser.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (18. November 2013)

Grushdak schrieb:


> @ BaronnotKing
> Du schreibst auch nur drauf los, ohne irgendeinen Post auch mal zu lesen!
> Im Bericht steht was von Hamburg und _Sh1k4ri_ schrieb:
> Da war ich davon ausgegangen, das dieser Tatortspielplatz gemeint sei.
> ...



Zumal er weiß das Shika in hh wohnt.^^


----------



## Grushdak (18. November 2013)

Ah ... ok

Meine alten Sorgen sind dahin - habe Mutter eben erreicht.
Neue Sorge ist, wieso bekommt sie seit Samstag nicht mit, das wer anruft - ob akustisch oder optisch?


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (18. November 2013)

Grushdak schrieb:


> Ah ... ok
> 
> Meine alten Sorgen sind dahin - habe Mutter eben erreicht.
> Neue Sorge ist, wieso bekommt sie seit Samstag nicht mit, das wer anruft - ob akustisch oder optisch?



Sie hat kein Bock auf dich. x)


----------



## schneemaus (19. November 2013)

Heute beim Orthopäden gewesen, riesiges Ar.... 5/5. Ich kenne wirklich KEINEN netten Orthopäden, selbst Radiologen haben mehr Sozialkompetenz.

Aber was mich viel mehr aufregt: "Jo, da hat der Hausarzt recht, is sehr wahrscheinlich der Meniskus, gehen Sie mal runter in den zweiten Stock, lassen Sie sich nen Termin für's MRT geben und dann hier einen Folgetermin zur Besprechung." Danke. Morgen früh um viertel nach 7 (!!! Welche Arztpraxis macht denn so früh auf? Gnarf) jetzt MRT, Donnerstag WIEDER Orthopädie und wenn es wirklich der Meniskus ist - Arthroskopie, ich komme - 1000/5. Zumal Knie-Arthroskopien mit die größten Keimstatistiken aufweisen *seufz*


----------



## Aun (19. November 2013)

armes mäuschen....
aber sei froh, dass du so schnell nen mrt termin bekommen hast. das dauert teils echt ewig


----------



## Wynn (19. November 2013)

gute besserung dir schneemaus

ontopic seit es wieder so kalt ist gelenkschmerzen in knie und kiefer und dem knöchel wo ich vor 7 monaten umgeknickt bin schmerzen 2/5


----------



## schneemaus (19. November 2013)

Aun schrieb:


> armes mäuschen....
> aber sei froh, dass du so schnell nen mrt termin bekommen hast. das dauert teils echt ewig



Bin ich auch. Deswegen hab ich mich auch für die orthopädische Praxis entschieden, weil da direkt im Haus noch ein Haufen anderer Fachärzte ist - eben zum Beispiel eine radiologische Praxis. Auf mein Schädel-MRT hab ich damals nach meiner Krankenhausentlassung vier Wochen gewartet, und selbst das ist noch ganz in Ordnung.


----------



## seanbuddha (19. November 2013)

Tagebuch für Therapie nicht erstellt, 1 Woche nichts eingetragen, Schule nervt, will Ausbildung abbrechen und alles...gnaaaaaah doof. Zudem noch zum Kardiologen wegen Bluthochdruck. Bei meinem Hausarzt hab ich jetzt auch schon 1 Woche nicht angerufen obwohl ich wegen der Blutwerte nachfragen wollte. Alles einfach nur zum Kotzen. 5/5


----------



## Grushdak (19. November 2013)

@ Schneemaus ... Gute besserung!

Und wenn ich Dir einen Tip geben darf ...
Falls Dir zur einer Operation geraten wird, überlege Dir sehr gut, ob Du das machen lassen willst.
Hole Dir am besten noch eine zweite Meinung zu Deinem Problem ein.
Ich habe mich vor ca 3 Jahren zu schnell dazu bewegen lassen und bereue es sehr.
Mir wurde was vom Innenmeniskus und eine Schleimfalte entfernt.
Heute würde ich eher zuerst nach alternativen Behandlungen suchen.


----------



## schneemaus (19. November 2013)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Tagebuch für Therapie nicht erstellt, 1 Woche nichts eingetragen, Schule nervt, will Ausbildung abbrechen und alles...gnaaaaaah doof. Zudem noch zum Kardiologen wegen Bluthochdruck. Bei meinem Hausarzt hab ich jetzt auch schon 1 Woche nicht angerufen obwohl ich wegen der Blutwerte nachfragen wollte. Alles einfach nur zum Kotzen. 5/5



Auf den Nachttisch legen, so übersieht man es abends nicht und füllt es aus - ich hab das stationär auch immer super toll hin bekommen, ambulant fast gar nicht, bis ich mich so quasi selbst "ausgetrickst" hab. Denn dann meldet sich jeden Abend das schlechte Gewissen in Form eines Zettels auf dem Nachttisch, der ruft "Füll mich aus, sonst bist du morgen genervt von dir selbst!" Und eine Ausbildung abzubrechen ist immer eine ganz doofe Idee. Das sind Dinge, die man auf gar keinen Fall überstürzen darf - schreib ne Pro-Contra-Liste, leg die ne Woche neben hin, schau sie dir nochmal an und erweitere sie gegebenenfalls. Machst du jetzt eigentlich DBT?



Grushdak schrieb:


> @ Schneemaus ... Gute besserung!
> 
> Und wenn ich Dir einen Tip geben darf ...
> Falls Dir zur einer Operation geraten wird, überlege Dir sehr gut, ob Du das machen lassen willst.
> ...



Danke  Also wenn, dann ist das vermutlich eh nur ein kleiner "Riss", der genäht werden kann (ich frage mich zwar immer noch, wie das bei Knorpel funktioniert, aber anscheinend funktioniert es). Und ich bin ja zum Glück kein unbeschriebenes Blatt, was Medizin angeht, also werd ich da auch den ein oder anderen noch fragen ^^


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (19. November 2013)

Dbt ist mega.


----------



## seanbuddha (20. November 2013)

Und Proneurin wirkt nen scheiss -_-


----------



## schneemaus (20. November 2013)

Sozialinkompatibel schrieb:


> Dbt ist mega.



Na ja. Ich war froh, als ich mit Schematherapie angefangen hab, DBT hat mir persönlich nicht ganz so viel gebracht, mir helfen die tiefenpsychologischen Elemente in der ST total. Aber Skills hab ich trotzdem nen Haufen und wend die auch an, also... hat's mir doch ein bisschen was gebracht.


----------



## Keashaa (20. November 2013)

Idioten in Personalabteilungen 5/5

Meine Frau hat ne Stellenzusage bekommen, soll zum Unterzeichnen des Arbeitsvertrages kommen und als sie da ist, heißt es "Sorry, geht heute noch nicht, die Personalratssitzung fiel am Montag aus und daher können wir noch nichts unterschreiben." Hallo? Wieso gibt man dann ne Zusage ab, wenn man gar nicht berechtigt ist, ne Zusage zu geben? *grrrrr*


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (20. November 2013)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Na ja. Ich war froh, als ich mit Schematherapie angefangen hab, DBT hat mir persönlich nicht ganz so viel gebracht, mir helfen die tiefenpsychologischen Elemente in der ST total. Aber Skills hab ich trotzdem nen Haufen und wend die auch an, also... hat's mir doch ein bisschen was gebracht.



Ich hab rauchen als Skill, sogar verschrieben...  Ansonsten mh, ich bin nicht so ein Freund von Skills, ich denke meist nicht daran, wenn ich in einer "Krise" bin.
Dbt war bis jetzt das einzige was bei mir greift warte imo noch auf'n platz in so einer Traumaklinik, aber 2 Jahre Wartezeit.. o.o

Btt:...
Heute morgen wollte ich gemütlich was überweisen, da sagte der Schalter aber zu mir: "Fick dich Sozi, wir haben umgestellt auf iban, guck selbst wie du zurecht kommst"
UM 6 UHR MORGENS NERVT DAS LEICHT.
Mal morgen zur Zentralbank gehen und fragen wie das jetzt alles so funktionieren soll, da bei zB ebay alle nur ihre Kn+Blz angeben.
5/5

Lernen 4/5 Kommunikation ist so langweilig. >.<


----------



## schneemaus (20. November 2013)

Sozialinkompatibel schrieb:


> Ich hab rauchen als Skill, sogar verschrieben...  Ansonsten mh, ich bin nicht so ein Freund von Skills, ich denke meist nicht daran, wenn ich in einer "Krise" bin.
> Dbt war bis jetzt das einzige was bei mir greift warte imo noch auf'n platz in so einer Traumaklinik, aber 2 Jahre Wartezeit.. o.o



Ja rauchen hab ich auch als Skill, O-Ton von meiner Kliniktherapeutin "Also IHNEN würde ich auf gar keinen Fall empfehlen, mit dem Rauchen aufzuhören!" 
Welche Klinik denn? Und eigentlich könnten wir mal auf PNs umsteigen xD


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (20. November 2013)

Wäre wohl besser...^^
Irgendwie habe ich in der mobilen Ansicht kein Postfach. 
Aber wahrscheinlich überseh ich's nur. D:


----------



## seanbuddha (20. November 2013)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Ja rauchen hab ich auch als Skill, O-Ton von meiner Kliniktherapeutin "Also IHNEN würde ich auf gar keinen Fall empfehlen, mit dem Rauchen aufzuhören!"
> Welche Klinik denn? Und eigentlich könnten wir mal auf PNs umsteigen xD



Um deine Frage auch zu beantworten die du iwo mal gestellt hast:
Ja, mit Dbt fange ich jetzt grad frisch an ^^


----------



## schneemaus (20. November 2013)

Gute Entscheidung, die supertolle schneemaus ist stolz auf dich


----------



## seanbuddha (20. November 2013)

Sozialinkompatibel schrieb:


> Ich hab rauchen als Skill, sogar verschrieben...  Ansonsten mh, ich bin nicht so ein Freund von Skills, ich denke meist nicht daran, wenn ich in einer "Krise" bin.



Bei mir ist das ähnlich. entweder sie helfen nicht, man denkt nicht dran oder man benutzt die skills so "intensiv" das sie aufs gleiche hinauslaufen.



schneemaus schrieb:


> Gute Entscheidung, die supertolle schneemaus ist stolz auf dich



Danke <3


----------



## schneemaus (20. November 2013)

Na wenn du eben erst angefangen hast... musst du dir auch ein bisschen Zeit lassen. Finalgonverband <3 Das Wichtige bei mir ist, rechtzeitig zu merken, dass ich auf nem gewissen Level bin. So ab, sagen wir, Anspannung 90 wirkt bei mir nix mehr, wenn ich Glück hab, noch ne Tavor - Betonung auf wenn ich Glück hab.


----------



## seanbuddha (20. November 2013)

Therapeutin hat gesagt ich soll mal Kältedingens ausprobieren... aber da ich ein ziemlich Kälteresistenter Mensch bin glaube ich das ich mir die Haut verbrenne >.> Mal schauen. Skills sind halt mal so mal so.


----------



## schneemaus (20. November 2013)

Hast ne PN, bevor sich das hier nur noch um DBT etc. geht


----------



## seanbuddha (20. November 2013)

^^


----------



## H2OTest (20. November 2013)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Therapeutin hat gesagt ich soll mal Kältedingens ausprobieren... aber da ich ein ziemlich Kälteresistenter Mensch bin glaube ich das ich mir die Haut verbrenne >.> Mal schauen. Skills sind halt mal so mal so.



Uhh Kältekompresse? Druck und 0°C ?  wunderbar nach ner  Knieop


----------



## seanbuddha (20. November 2013)

H2OTest schrieb:


> Uhh Kältekompresse? Druck und 0°C ?  wunderbar nach ner Knieop



Neeee, nicht das ^^ Meinte Kältepacks oder Kühlakkus


----------



## Keashaa (21. November 2013)

http://www.stern.de/panorama/dank-sauftour-zum-twitter-star-party-in-manchester-aufgewacht-in-paris-2072429.html

Wenn ich sowas schon lese. Da werden Milliarden investiert, um uns Normalbürger zu gängeln und dann kommt da offenbar ein hackedichter Jungerwachsener an und darf mitfliegen? *kopfschüttel*


----------



## Baron King Zwei (21. November 2013)

Keashaa schrieb:


> http://www.stern.de/panorama/dank-sauftour-zum-twitter-star-party-in-manchester-aufgewacht-in-paris-2072429.html
> 
> Wenn ich sowas schon lese. Da werden Milliarden investiert, um uns Normalbürger zu gängeln und dann kommt da offenbar ein hackedichter Jungerwachsener an und darf mitfliegen? *kopfschüttel*



wieso liest du den stern?

ich liebe den typen, das ist doch der traum einfach so in paris aufzuwachen


----------



## seanbuddha (21. November 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=2nw0bGQTRRE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Killerspiele sind von gestern! Jetzt kommen die Killermangafans!


Im ernst, wer arbeitet bei denen in der Redaktion? 

Achja....Bild...


----------



## Deanne (21. November 2013)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> __ Youtube
> - Eingebundener Inhalt
> 
> 
> ...



Zum Glück bin ich nur Killerspieler, da hab ich ja nochmal Glück gehabt.


----------



## Aun (21. November 2013)

komm deanne lass ma doom weiter daddeln


----------



## Deanne (21. November 2013)

Aun schrieb:


> komm deanne lass ma doom weiter daddeln



Und danach schlagen wir auf der Straße ein paar Passanten krankenhausreif.


----------



## Aun (21. November 2013)

erst nachdem wir noch ne runde wolf ** gespielt haben ^^. danach gehen wa noch ein schlückchen trinken und schaun, was bei sonnenaufgang noch so geht


----------



## Schrottinator (21. November 2013)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Killerspiele sind von gestern! Jetzt kommen die Killermangafans!
> 
> 
> Im ernst, wer arbeitet bei denen in der Redaktion?
> ...



Wie wäre es mal mit Killerkiller, die Killer killen? Sowas wie eine Killerception. Das Buzzwort wäre drin und man könnte da mit etwas Interpretationsgeschick (oder wahlweise ein paar Bier) das problemlos rechtfertigen.


----------



## Baron King Zwei (21. November 2013)

yo dawg


----------



## BloodyEyeX (22. November 2013)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> __ Youtube
> - Eingebundener Inhalt
> 
> 
> ...



Irgendwie fühle ich mich, als würde ich perfekt in das Rollenbild des Amokläufers passen.


----------



## Gosat (22. November 2013)

10/5: Baustellen in Karlsruhe... jede Woche fahren die Bahnen andere Strecken und es ist täglich ein Abenteuer zur Uni zu kommen..


----------



## Alux (22. November 2013)

5/5 das es für die öbb so verdammt schwer ist DURCHGEHEND alle 2 Stunden nen Zug nach Wien zu schicken aber nein, jetzt kann ich heut am Abend nach dem Konzert bis 6:30 morgens warten


----------



## Grushdak (22. November 2013)

RTL Spendenmarathon ... unendlich/5

Das tun sie so, als wären sie ja soooo angagiert - obwohl sie den Rest des Jahres allen Menschen (auch Kindern) das Geld auf unseriöse Weise aus der Tasche ziehen.
Unseriös deshalb, weil es mit ihren Gewinnspielen/fragen sogar teilweise illegal ist, was sie machen.
So verlogen ...
Leider scheint das keinen zu interessieren. 
Ich verstehe auch nicht, wieso da so manche Promis, die wirklich ok sind, bei so einem Scheiss noch mitmachen. 3/5


----------



## seanbuddha (22. November 2013)

Kleine "mentale" Meldung mal an die Idioten die heute am Bahnhofsplatz um ca. 15:35 die offenbar geistig verwirrte Frau die rumgeschrien und sich auf dem Boden zum Affen gemacht hat gefilmt und ausgelacht haben: Ihr seid Idioten. Wenn ihr euren Voyeurismus befriedigen wollt macht den Fernseher an und schaltet RTL ein. Ich hoffe das ihr irgendwann mal intelligent genug sein werdet um zu begreifen wie bescheuert eure Aktion war. 

5/5

Ich hoffe das ich nicht der einzige war der die Polizei gerufen hat.


----------



## kaepteniglo (22. November 2013)

So... hier musste mal wieder etwas aufgeräumt werden.

Haltet euch bitte an die [Regeln] und die [Netiquette]


----------



## ZAM (22. November 2013)

Prometheus gesehen zu haben 10/5


----------



## Fordtaurus (22. November 2013)

Hihihi hab letztes Jahr schon bei den Previews gedacht "cool spar ich wieder Geld dadurch das ich wegen so nem Schrott nicht ins Kino gehe"

Btt. Anno-Online ist ja so was von ein Zeitfresser XD und man kann noch sooo viel zwischendurch klicken ohne wirklich etwas zu "bewegen" 2/5
Ich brauch AnnoGOLD 6/5 -.-


----------



## Fakebook (22. November 2013)

Finger an der rechten Hand derbe verbrannt und nur gemäßigte Laune.
Die Brandblasen sind durch Blödheit verursacht, aber die gedämpfte Stimmung? Dabei ist endlich Freitag und ich freu mich schon seit Montag drauf. Doof, doof, doof.


----------



## Grushdak (23. November 2013)

Gute Besserung!


----------



## Fakebook (23. November 2013)

Danke Grushdak!
Mittlerweile hab ich nen erstklassiges Branding auf den Fingerrücken(?). Bei der polizeilichen Spurensicherung wäre man froh, solch erstklassige Abdrücke einer zur Fahndung ausstehenden Pfanne zu haben.
Aber - es hat aufgehört, zu schmerzen


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (23. November 2013)

Muss gleich in die Kälte, brrrrr. :s


----------



## Aun (23. November 2013)

du gehst doch nur wieder saufen


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (23. November 2013)

Aun schrieb:


> du gehst doch nur wieder saufen


Lüge. D:


----------



## Aun (23. November 2013)

pfff wer spaß haben will muss leiden ^^


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (24. November 2013)

Aun schrieb:


> pfff wer spaß haben will muss leiden ^^



Ohja dem Uraltopa meiner Freundin zum siebenhundersten Geburtstag zu gratulieren macht mega Spaß!


----------



## Greendesert (25. November 2013)

In der Arbeit zu sitzen und beim Programmieren (am Montag) nichts gesch*ssen zu bekommen -.- 5/5


----------



## Schrottinator (25. November 2013)

Hibernate Search.... 5/5


----------



## Konov (25. November 2013)

Das ganze Weihnachtsfeeling was überall verbreitet wird... 5/5

Ich freu mich zwar auch auf Weihnachten, aber das ganze drumherum ist doch jedes Jahr zuviel


----------



## Deanne (25. November 2013)

Konov schrieb:


> Das ganze Weihnachtsfeeling was überall verbreitet wird... 5/5
> 
> Ich freu mich zwar auch auf Weihnachten, aber das ganze drumherum ist doch jedes Jahr zuviel



Ich wohne direkt in der City. Heißt: blinkende Lichter vor den Fenstern und die Besoffenen vom Weihnachtsmarkt sitzen vor meiner Haustür herum.


----------



## Wynn (25. November 2013)

ich werd einfach meine grippe nicht los 

da denk man sie ist besser geworden und dann kommt sie stärker zurück

allgemeinarzt sagt gripaller infekt da kann man nix verschreiben


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (25. November 2013)

Valium!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sh1k4ri (25. November 2013)

Das ist kein Scherz...
Mich hat ein Mädchen bei FB geaddet, war mit nem Freund von mir befreundet, ich nehm natürlich an. Konversationsverlauf 10 Minuten später:

Sie:"Hey, warum hast du angenommen?"
Ich:"Warum hast du mir ne Anfrage geschickt?"
Sie: " kA. Hab aber Fotos von dir"
Ich: " Das ist gruselig, und geblockt"

Nun würde man natürlich denken, hey damit hat es sich erledigt. Aber nein. Sie spammt jetzt meinen Freund voll, warum ich sie denn blocke und dass sie mich so mag. Außerdem hat sie anscheinend wirklich Fotos von mir (Ich hab meine Einstellung so, dass nur Freunde Fotos sehen können). Sie hat so ne Kollage von ihrem Bild und meinem gemacht und ihm geschickt, er sollte es mir zeigen. Samstag Abend waren wir feiern und da hatte sie ihn weiter genervt, sogar mit Selbstmorddrohungen ("Wenn du es ihm nicht zeigst bring ich mich um..."). Und jetzt kommt der Hammer:

Sie ist wohl erst 14 oder so (sicher bin ich nicht, Kumpel meinte das. Ihr Bild sah aber auch sehr Jung aus...).

wtf/5


----------



## Aun (25. November 2013)

a valium, a valium, sonst fall i um ^^


----------



## Baron King Zwei (25. November 2013)

hast du sie denn mal in echt gesehen? Klingt stark nach nem fake


----------



## Sh1k4ri (25. November 2013)

Dachte ich auch, bis sie meinem Kumpel ein Foto von ihr mit nem Bild von mir in der Hand geschickt hat...


----------



## Legendary (26. November 2013)

Baron schrieb:


> hast du sie denn mal in echt gesehen? Klingt stark nach nem fake



Damit kennst du dich ja bestens aus.


----------



## Baron King Zwei (26. November 2013)

nein(:


----------



## Selor Kiith (26. November 2013)

Du Kriegst ja nichtmal nen Fake 

Out of Beef Jerky 5/5


----------



## Baron King Zwei (26. November 2013)

ja icb weiß scheiße
kannst du mir nicht eine von den ganzen mit denen du geschlafen hast abgeben?

zum thema: schokolade und rotwein wären jetzt der hit, aber keine da 5/5


----------



## Aun (27. November 2013)

Selor schrieb:


> Du Kriegst ja nichtmal nen Fake
> 
> Out of Beef Jerky 5/5



ich hab dir doch letztens nen link gegeben. wie kann man sich da nicht genug bestellen?


----------



## schneemaus (27. November 2013)

Wynn schrieb:


> ich werd einfach meine grippe nicht los
> 
> da denk man sie ist besser geworden und dann kommt sie stärker zurück
> 
> allgemeinarzt sagt gripaller infekt da kann man nix verschreiben



Grippaler Infekt ist nicht das gleiche wie Grippe  Gegen letztere geht man mit antiviralen Mitteln vor und verschreibt durchaus was. Gegen ne Erkältung (nix Anderes ist ein grippaler Infekt) kann man sich seine Mittelchen auch selbst in der Apotheke holen, je nach Symptomatik. Nasenspray (aber Vorsicht, nicht länger als fünf Tage nehmen), Halsschmerztabletten (Dolodobendan wirken ganz gut), Hustenstiller (aber nur gegen trockenen Reizhusten, bei schleimigem Husten bloß nicht, sondern da ist der Husten förderlich und sinnvoll!), Paracetamol oder Ibuprofen gegen Kopf-, Gliederschmerzen und Fieber. Ich glaub, n Päckchen Ibu liegt sogar unter der Zuzahlung von 5 Euro, wenn man kein Dolormin, sondern das günstige nimmt.
Das beste Mittel gegen Erkältungen ist und bleibt aber ein paar Tage Ruhe, Bett, Schal um den Hals, viel trinken (ob einem warm oder kalt eher zusagt, muss man gucken, heißer/warmer Tee verschlimmert Halsschmerzen bei mir oft noch, ich lass den gut abkühlen). Honig in den Tee ist ganz gut, der hat (sogar eine nachgewiesene) Wirkung bei Entzündungen. Bei mir halten sich die Symptome so eigentlich in Grenzen, ich kann dann leider immer nur ein paar Stunden am Stück schlafen, weil dann alles zu geht (Nase, Halsschmerzen verschlechtern sich...) und ich dann erstmal nicht mehr schlafen kann.


BTT: Meine eigene Erkältung, weil sie meinen Schlafrhythmus, den ich grade wieder auf die Reihe bekommen hab, wieder total durcheinander bringt :<


----------



## bkeleanor (27. November 2013)

Das ich den Zettel fürs meet and greet nicht ausgefüllt habe (1/5)
wäre wesentlich höher, hätte es nicht noch die Autogramm stunde gegeben.


----------



## LetitBe20 (27. November 2013)

Warteschleifen mit Flötenmusik


----------



## Wynn (27. November 2013)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Grippaler Infekt ist nicht das gleiche wie Grippe  Gegen letztere geht man mit antiviralen Mitteln vor und verschreibt durchaus was. Gegen ne Erkältung (nix Anderes ist ein grippaler Infekt) kann man sich seine Mittelchen auch selbst in der Apotheke holen, je nach Symptomatik. Nasenspray (aber Vorsicht, nicht länger als fünf Tage nehmen), Halsschmerztabletten (Dolodobendan wirken ganz gut), Hustenstiller (aber nur gegen trockenen Reizhusten, bei schleimigem Husten bloß nicht, sondern da ist der Husten förderlich und sinnvoll!), Paracetamol oder Ibuprofen gegen Kopf-, Gliederschmerzen und Fieber. Ich glaub, n Päckchen Ibu liegt sogar unter der Zuzahlung von 5 Euro, wenn man kein Dolormin, sondern das günstige nimmt.
> Das beste Mittel gegen Erkältungen ist und bleibt aber ein paar Tage Ruhe, Bett, Schal um den Hals, viel trinken (ob einem warm oder kalt eher zusagt, muss man gucken, heißer/warmer Tee verschlimmert Halsschmerzen bei mir oft noch, ich lass den gut abkühlen). Honig in den Tee ist ganz gut, der hat (sogar eine nachgewiesene) Wirkung bei Entzündungen. Bei mir halten sich die Symptome so eigentlich in Grenzen, ich kann dann leider immer nur ein paar Stunden am Stück schlafen, weil dann alles zu geht (Nase, Halsschmerzen verschlechtern sich...) und ich dann erstmal nicht mehr schlafen kann.
> 
> 
> BTT: Meine eigene Erkältung, weil sie meinen Schlafrhythmus, den ich grade wieder auf die Reihe bekommen hab, wieder total durcheinander bringt :<



schlafen kann ich zum glück ^^

die rezeptfreien sachen helfen irgendwie garnicht und kosten nur ein schweine geld - husten habe ich zum glück nicht - dolodobendan habe ich noch übrig aber nur die normalen die anderen enthalten ja asperin wogegen ich allergisch bin und ibuprofem noch nicht ausprobiert aber da steht ja im beipackzettel ähnliche wirkstoff wie asperine bei den warnungen für allergie ^^

und bin ich schon ruhe warm eingepackt und trinke viel aber komtm immer wieder ^^


----------



## M1ghtymage (27. November 2013)

Amazon ist unfähig, seine eigene Trade-in Aktion von Fifa 14 zu bewerkstelligen.


----------



## Selor Kiith (29. November 2013)

Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Und da beschweren sich noch Leute ernsthaft darüber, wenn man zum Selbstschutz nen AdBlocker drin hat O_o 4/5


----------



## seanbuddha (29. November 2013)

Das Facebookprofil von Timm Betzin ist sehr interessant und extrem sexistisch geprägt von niederen Trieben xD


----------



## Fordtaurus (29. November 2013)

hmmm wer und was ist Timm Betzin? gleich mal Goo... ne Youtube fragen... glaub mal irgendwas mit DSDNSDAPAHHOHO oder Voice of Klo oder so den Namen in Verbindung mitbekommen zu haben..... oder war des Timm Betzko? nee Betzko nä ach scheisse... Namensgedächtniss weggekifft -.-


btt. Anno-Server abgschmiert und hatte gerade nen guten Handel am laufen.... hoffentlich ist der später noch aktiv 3,5/5

aber auf NDR-Info die Night-Lounge hat heute ne echt geile Playlist gerade... cooler Reggae desswegen auch nur 3,5/5 und nicht 4,5/5


----------



## seanbuddha (29. November 2013)

Mysterium gelöst:

Timm Betzin ist der Bruder von Selor Kiith!


Facebook Privatspähre ahoi!


----------



## Selor Kiith (30. November 2013)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Facebook Privatspähre ahoi!



Ich gratuliere dir herzlichst!

Du kannst tatsächlich Lesen UND Verstehen!


----------



## zoizz (30. November 2013)

Frau M. Slomka 4/5


----------



## M1ghtymage (30. November 2013)

Keine PS4 bekommen und nun 2 Monate warten 5/5


----------



## Baron King Zwei (1. Dezember 2013)

gregory mankiw, sein buch ist als mousepad ungeeignet 5/5


----------



## Hordlerkiller (1. Dezember 2013)

M1ghtymage schrieb:


> Keine PS4 bekommen und nun 2 Monate warten 5/5



Meine ist am freitag auch nicht bei mir gelandet, Saturn per sms wir kriegen pro woche immer welche rein sry wegen warten uns so 5/5
China, wegen ner furz insel nächsten pazifikkrieg auslösen 1000/5


----------



## Grushdak (1. Dezember 2013)

manchmal noch WoT "Spieler" ...
Doch mittlerweile handle ich in "Sonderfällen" gnadenlos - egal ob ich selber dabei drauf gehe.

@ China
Jo, die nerven einfach nur noch (zumindest die Bonzen - nicht die Chinesen ansich!).



seanbuddha schrieb:


> Facebook Privatspähre ahoi!


Mein Facebookaccount ist nun seit dem 20 Nov. komplett gelöscht.


----------



## kaepteniglo (1. Dezember 2013)

Grushdak schrieb:


> Mein Facebookaccount ist nun seit dem 20 Nov. komplett gelöscht.



Das glaubst auch nur du


----------



## Grushdak (1. Dezember 2013)

Mag sein, daß sie noch Daten haben (waren eh so gut wie keine).
Doch auf meinen Account ist nicht mehr zugreifbar - ist nicht mehr auffindbar.


----------



## Ogil (2. Dezember 2013)

Montag + bloed gelegen und daher eine arg schmerzende Schulter + die Aussicht, dass ich im Januar wohl einige Zeit und einiges Geld beim Zahnarzt lassen muss = gna!/100


----------



## Slayed (2. Dezember 2013)

Gestern Herr der Ringe Krieg im Norden mit nem Kumpel über Amazon als Download gekauft, bei Steam Registrieren wollen, beide CD Keys vergeben 3/5 (so Dinger sind bei mir Standard)

Mir eben Far Cry 3 gekauft, Installieren wollen "Keine Verbindung zu Cd Key Servern möglich" auf gut deutsch Steam sind die CD Codes ausgegangen 2/5

Hachja mein Glück


----------



## Grushdak (2. Dezember 2013)

Es ist ja normal, daß ich mir bei meinen Tätigkeiten immer wieder mal ne Schramme etc. hole.
Nur heute habe ich mir beim Platten verlegen nen 2cm Bluterguss im rechten Daumen zugezogen -
an der blödesten Stelle überhaupt - im Gelenk.  3/5

Was ich aber toll finde: War seit kurz nach dem Tod meines Vaters fast nicht mehr beim Arzt gewesen - fast anderthalb Jahre
(ok im Januar mit einer Augenverletzung, im Sommer zur Zahnwurzel OP heute wegen entzündetem Ohr - sonst aber "kerngesund" )


----------



## Jordin (3. Dezember 2013)

0,75/5 - Dass ich nicht weiß, wie das Lied heißt ...
Deshalb zitiere ich mich mal selbst aus dem "Suche Song"-Thread von weiter unten und drücke mir selbst die Daumen. Womöglich findet sich hier eine größere Leserschaft.

*



			Weiß jemand von euch wie der Song aus dem aktuellen Werbespot zu "Call of Duty" (Ghosts? [könnte aber auch nen anderes game sein]) heißt?
Hab den nur ganz kurz gehört; singt ne Frau ("Oh-ohohoh-Oh"), glaub ich.
		
Zum Vergrößern anklicken....

 *


----------



## Wynn (3. Dezember 2013)

Der Live Action Trailer mit Megan Fox hat 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=YWiga7sXXfE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




der 30 bis 40 Sekunden spot ab 22/23 uhr hat 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=WVw67Gx6_30

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




den Ausschnit den sie verwenden hörste ab 1:07 zum bsp sie nutzen nur den refrain von der frau


----------



## Jordin (3. Dezember 2013)

Wynn schrieb:


> den Ausschnit den sie verwenden hörste ab 1:07 zum bsp sie nutzen nur den refrain von der frau



Eminem, yay, genau das war's! 
Ich danke dir!


----------



## Shmandric (3. Dezember 2013)

Das Eminem immer noch so aussieht wie mit 18 und ich mit 30 aussehe wie ein alter Sack! (100/5)!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bandit 1 (3. Dezember 2013)

Shmandric schrieb:


> Das Eminem immer noch so aussieht wie mit 18 und ich mit 30 aussehe wie ein alter Sack! (100/5)!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Ist halt ein Babyface... ob es ihm wirklich gefällt den "harten" zu spielen mit dem Gesicht. ^^

Ich selbst sehe auch viel jünger aus als viele meiner Kumpels und habe dazu eine Theorie.
Die machen alle gerne Party, saufen und rauchen - ich nicht.


----------



## Shmandric (3. Dezember 2013)

> Ich selbst sehe auch viel jünger aus als viele meiner Kumpels und habe dazu eine Theorie.
> Die machen alle gerne Party, saufen und rauchen - ich nicht.



Das habe ich auch mal gemacht, so vor 8 Jahren  
Mittlerweile schaffe ich das nur noch 2 mal im Jahr, da ich immer hammermäßige Kater habe oO


----------



## H2OTest (3. Dezember 2013)

eig sollten dort Schülerparkplätze sein?

5/5


----------



## Legendary (3. Dezember 2013)

VW!! <3


----------



## Grushdak (3. Dezember 2013)

die Umstellung bei photobucked  5/5
Alle meine Alben sind nun weg.


----------



## H2OTest (3. Dezember 2013)

Ja Legendary.. Vw Golf 3 GT Special 1.8


----------



## seanbuddha (3. Dezember 2013)

-


----------



## H2OTest (3. Dezember 2013)

Hmm naja bin ich jetzt "rechts" wenn ich sage, stimmt doch?


----------



## seanbuddha (3. Dezember 2013)

-


----------



## Grushdak (3. Dezember 2013)

Stimmt eben nicht - egal was war - alles daran war schlecht.
Man bedenke einfach nur, welche Ideologie dahinter stand!!


----------



## seanbuddha (3. Dezember 2013)

-


----------



## H2OTest (3. Dezember 2013)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Beispiel:
> 
> Ist eine Autobahn die Millionen von Leichen wert?



Beispiel :

Ist die Idee einer Straße auf der ich schnell Reisen kann und unabhängig vom Zug schnell von Stadt zu Stadt komme?


----------



## Wynn (3. Dezember 2013)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Beispiel:
> 
> Ist eine Autobahn die Millionen von Leichen wert?





http://www.autobild.de/klassik/artikel/autobahngeburtstag-3547320.html


----------



## Gnaba_Hustefix (3. Dezember 2013)

H2OTest schrieb:


> Beispiel :
> 
> Ist die Idee einer Straße auf der ich schnell Reisen kann und unabhängig vom Zug schnell von Stadt zu Stadt komme?



Was hat denn das eigentlich mit dem 3.Reich zu tun?

Die Autobahn (und die Idee) gab's schon früher und die erste deutsche Autobahn wurde bereits 1932 eröffnet.



http://www.zeit.de/m...onalsozialismus


Edit: Mist Wynn war schneller.


----------



## H2OTest (3. Dezember 2013)

ist ja auch egal, war ja nur ein Beispiel, naja ist aber auch egal weil OT!


----------



## Fakebook (4. Dezember 2013)

Weihnachtsgeld ging komplett für Weißware drauf!
(äh nee, nichts zum Sniffen. Sondern zum Kochen, Waschen und Kühlen - Herd, Waschmaschine und Kühlkasten haben sich verabschiedet. Neubeschaffung unvermeidbar.)


----------



## zoizz (4. Dezember 2013)

Fakebook schrieb:


> Weihnachtsgeld ging komplett für Weißware drauf!



Ist gestrichen worden. 5/5

nicht-krank-sein-Prämie ebenso. 50/5

noch lange 2,5 Wochen bis Urlaub ...


----------



## DarthMarkus1st (6. Dezember 2013)

erst Xaver -> musste nach der Spätschicht ganz schöne Schlangenlinien fahren, wegen Ästen azf Strasse
und jetzt auch noch viel Schnee -> Schneeschieben vor der Arbeit, hab ja sonst nix zu tun (die restlichen Umzugskartons knurren schon)
3/5


----------



## Jordin (6. Dezember 2013)

DarthMarkus1st schrieb:


> erst Xaver -> musste nach der Spätschicht ganz schöne Schlangenlinien fahren, wegen Ästen azf Strasse
> und jetzt auch noch viel Schnee -> Schneeschieben vor der Arbeit, hab ja sonst nix zu tun (die restlichen Umzugskartons knurren schon)
> 3/5



Armer Xaver, ständig wird er kritisiert, von allen Seiten Druck, nix kann er richtig machen


----------



## Wynn (6. Dezember 2013)

2014 haben ja orkans wieder frauen namen ^^


mir hat xavier das fliegengitter zerstört


----------



## Deanne (6. Dezember 2013)

Eifersüchtige Frauen!

Ständig muss man sich dafür rechtfertigen, dass man ihre Freunde zu Konsolen-Parties einlädt, mit ihnen online zockt oder einfach nur redet.


----------



## bkeleanor (6. Dezember 2013)

Oh das wär mal ein super thema für so eine gestellte RTL nachmittagssendung.
EIFERSUCHT-mein freund spielt mit meiner besten freundin Konsolenspiele.

herrlich...überleg ich mir echt das vorzuschlagen :-)


----------



## Aun (6. Dezember 2013)

Jordin schrieb:


> Es schneit!
> *****/5






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Wynn schrieb:


> orkans



*Plural: Or·ka·ne*





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## M1ghtymage (6. Dezember 2013)

Orkas*


----------



## schneemaus (6. Dezember 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Niedlichkeitsalarm!!!

Also ist Xaver eigentlich ein Wal. Gut zu wissen.


----------



## M1ghtymage (6. Dezember 2013)

Wahl* wird lang gesprochen


----------



## Aun (7. Dezember 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 das bild von der ollen hatte ich schon vor über ner woche aufm schirm....... ´murica


----------



## Sh1k4ri (7. Dezember 2013)

^

Leute die solch scheiß lange Bilder posten ohne es zu spoilern... 2/5


----------



## Aun (7. Dezember 2013)

whinende kleinkinder


----------



## Deanne (8. Dezember 2013)

5/5: Wimperntusche und Bodylotion im Bett, gestern erst das Laken gewechselt.


----------



## iShock (8. Dezember 2013)

Wildstar Stresstest verpasst.... 2/5


----------



## Jordin (9. Dezember 2013)

Verdammtes Facebook! 5/5

Da stalkt man mal 1 (!!!) Profil, liked hier und da der Konversation wegen und schon sind 2,5 Stunden vergangen.

FB = schwarzes Loch, Paralleluniversum, Paradoxon, Zeit-schluck-Monster.

Moffat könnte mal ne Serie darüber schreiben.


----------



## Manowar (9. Dezember 2013)

Aun schrieb:


> Das bild von der ollen hatte ich schon vor über ner woche aufm schirm....... ´murica



Tatsächlich braucht man dafür nur Geld.
Hat ein Chef von einer Firma, mit dem ich ständig zusammen arbeiten muss, gemacht.
Der Typ ist Jäger und hat Kohle. Also einfach mal eine Reise nach Afrika machen und jagen gehen.
Je nachdem, welches Tier du schießt, musst du einfach nur Kohle hinlegen.


----------



## Jhall (9. Dezember 2013)

Ich will diesen Hoodie, finde ihn aber in keinem europäischen Laden.. -.- 1/5




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Trollmops (9. Dezember 2013)

kabel bw grottenverein 5/5

kann seit tagen seiten wie fb, youtube, wikipedia oder google nicht erreichen, & ewig rödeln die jetzt schon an ihren dns-servern rum weil scheinbar irgendwas in ihrer entschlüsselung spinnt.


----------



## zoizz (9. Dezember 2013)

arghs ... einen schönes Text zu einem aktuellen Post hier im Smalltalk verfasst. Wollte nochmal in einem neuen Tab nachschauen, was bisher geantwortet wurde: BÄM! der closende hammer kreist.

3/5


----------



## Baron King Zwei (9. Dezember 2013)

poste es doch hier, wir können ja trotzdem darüber diskutieren

5/5


----------



## Aun (9. Dezember 2013)

facepalm.....


----------



## Grushdak (10. Dezember 2013)

nur etwas ... 2/5

Da habe ich mal wieder Skyrim rausgeholt.
Erstens wollte die Installation nicht so, wie ich es wollte - da plödes Steam.
Kann sich das nicht zumindest bei einer Installation mal raushalten? 

Dann wollte ich mir einen Grafik-Mod ziehen (ca 4G - von einem tollen scheinbar ausgelasteten Server (3xx kb/s).
Und was passiert? - bei ca 60% beendet sich die Verbindung zum Server und somit auch der Download.
-------------

Dann nerven mich die ganzen notwendigen Aktionen, um einen Gehaltsvorschuss zu bekommen -
nur weil das Büro in der Nähe einen Monat zu früh (ganz) geschlossen wurde. 4/5
Bisher habe ich bei 3 Stellen aktiv werden müssen - bisher ohne Ergebnis.

gn8 gmo


----------



## BloodyEyeX (10. Dezember 2013)

iShock schrieb:


> Wildstar Stresstest verpasst.... 2/5



Mein Beileid. War geil.


----------



## Aun (10. Dezember 2013)

BloodyEyeX schrieb:


> Mein Beileid. War geil.



du bist doch über den ladescreen garnicht drüber hinaus gekommen! alles lüge hier


----------



## schneemaus (10. Dezember 2013)

Husten des Todes - abartig/5.

Hatte die ganze Zeit keine Probleme mehr mit der Erkältung, gestern wieder leichtes Kratzen im Hals, dacht ich mir "Gut, dass ich heute nur Physiotherapie hab und sonst nix." War da, fahr heim, komm nach Hause und fang an zu husten wie eine Irre. Aber nicht mal produktiv, sondern einfach nur trockener Reizhusten. Das aber so stark, dass ich jetzt übelste Kopf- und Brustschmerzen hab und es nicht mal schaffe, zur Apotheke zu gehen. Hab meinen Vater angerufen, ob der mir nach der Arbeit was bringen kann. Zitat: "Du hörst dich auch ganz schön scheiße an."


----------



## HitotsuSatori (11. Dezember 2013)

Der nächste sinnlose Eignungstest steht an. 5000/5


----------



## Jordin (11. Dezember 2013)

HitotsuSatori schrieb:


> Der nächste sinnlose Eignungstest steht an. 5000/5



Für was sollst du dich denn eignen, wenn man fragen darf?


----------



## HitotsuSatori (11. Dezember 2013)

Jordin schrieb:


> Für was sollst du dich denn eignen, wenn man fragen darf?



Für eine Ausbildung zur Fachfrau für Bürokommunikation.


----------



## M1ghtymage (11. Dezember 2013)

Ich warte seit 7 Uhr auf eine Sendung, die laut Tracking in Zustellung ist. Weil ich heute noch bis 20 Uhr uni habe und heute Abend Gäste erwarte bin ich für 30 min einkaufen gegangen und natürlich kommt die Sendung genau in dieser Zeit. Morgen wird sie wieder geliefert und ich habe 10 std. Uni. 4/5 Das passiert mir immer wieder, es klappt einfach nichts in meinem Leben.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (11. Dezember 2013)

M1ghtymage schrieb:


> Ich warte seit 7 Uhr auf eine Sendung, die laut Tracking in Zustellung ist. Weil ich heute noch bis 20 Uhr uni habe und heute Abend Gäste erwarte bin ich für 30 min einkaufen gegangen und natürlich kommt die Sendung genau in dieser Zeit. Morgen wird sie wieder geliefert und ich habe 10 std. Uni. 4/5 Das passiert mir immer wieder, es klappt einfach nichts in meinem Leben.



First world problems. Wieso sagst du dem Zusteller (Falls DHL, da geht es ja) sie sollen es in ner Abholstelle (oder wie das heißt) in der Umgebung liefern ? Dann musst du da nur hingehen.


----------



## Deanne (11. Dezember 2013)

Jhall schrieb:


> Ich will diesen Hoodie, finde ihn aber in keinem europäischen Laden.. -.- 1/5
> 
> 
> 
> ...



IMPERICON.COM hat ihn vor kurzem reinbekommen.

@Topic:

5/5: Der Trend hin zur psychischen Erkrankung.

Momentan höre ich in meinem näheren Umfeld nur von Leuten, die in Therapie sind und das auch noch recht begeistert überall herumposaunen. Finde ich irgendwie sonderbar.


----------



## HitotsuSatori (11. Dezember 2013)

Deanne schrieb:


> @Topic:
> 
> 5/5: Der Trend hin zur psychischen Erkrankung.
> 
> Momentan höre ich in meinem näheren Umfeld nur von Leuten, die in Therapie sind und das auch noch recht begeistert überall herumposaunen. Finde ich irgendwie sonderbar.



Ich glaube nicht, dass das ein Trend ist, den die Leute freiwillig machen. Ich habe selbst seit etwa einem halben Jahr arge psychische Probleme und bin froh über den Therapieplatz, den ich bald bekomme (Bald! Ich warte da seit dem Sommer drauf...). Es gibt heutzutage einfach zu viele Stressauslöser (Arbeitslosigkeit, Armut, Druck auf Arbeit oder auch in der Schule/Uni, familiäre Probleme, Zukunftsängste etc.), denen die meisten Menschen nicht oder nicht mehr gewachsen sind. Das ist allerdings (leider) ein Teil unseres heutigen Lebens und wird eher schlimmer als besser.
Das recht begeistert rum zu posaunen, ist allerdings in der Tat sonderbar.


----------



## Saji (11. Dezember 2013)

HitotsuSatori schrieb:


> Das recht begeistert rum zu posaunen, ist allerdings in der Tat sonderbar.



*lehnt sich in den Ledersessel.* Vielleicht ist das nur ein weiterer Schrei nach Hilfe. *pafft an der Pfeife*

So, genug Pseudo-Psychiater gespielt. Mich regt auf das ich mir zum Geburtstag einen Kapuzenpulli aussuchen darf, ich aber keinen finde die mir gefällt. 2/5


----------



## Baron King Zwei (11. Dezember 2013)

nimm einfach einen schön langen in hellem grau


----------



## Schrottinator (11. Dezember 2013)

Baron schrieb:


> nimm einfach einen schön langen in hellem grau



Davon gibt es auch nur einen.


----------



## Baron King Zwei (11. Dezember 2013)

ja von american apparel, wenn wir die teuren mal ausschließen(:


----------



## Trollmops (11. Dezember 2013)

die vorweihnachts-/spätherbst-/winterzeit. einfach die zeit gerade, in der ich immer und aus mir unerklärlichen gründen wahnsinnige lust auf wow bekomm.

aber ich hab keine zeit dafür aber ich würd so gerne und...   /5


----------



## seanbuddha (12. Dezember 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=FhobtvpkOd0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


5/5


----------



## M1ghtymage (12. Dezember 2013)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> First world problems. Wieso sagst du dem Zusteller (Falls DHL, da geht es ja) sie sollen es in ner Abholstelle (oder wie das heißt) in der Umgebung liefern ? Dann musst du da nur hingehen.



Zu groß & kein DHL


----------



## Deanne (12. Dezember 2013)

HitotsuSatori schrieb:


> Ich glaube nicht, dass das ein Trend ist, den die Leute freiwillig machen.



Oh, doch!!!! Ich kann sehr gut zwischen psychischen Problemen und dem Drang nach Aufmerksamkeit unterscheiden.

Ich habe Freunde, die wirklich unter psychischen Problemen leiden, daran arbeiten und nicht gottverdammt nicht stolz darauf sind. Und dann gibt es Leute, die jede Woche eine neue Erkrankung haben. Erst sind sie depressiv, dann Borderliner und irgendwann leiden sie dann an SVV. Und das empfinde ich als Frechheit gegenüber Menschen, die wegen solcher Aufmerksamkeits-Patienten nicht mehr ernstgenommen werden.


----------



## Jhall (12. Dezember 2013)

Deanne schrieb:


> IMPERICON.COM hat ihn vor kurzem reinbekommen.



Leider nicht, aktuell haben die jedenfalls nur den Zipper. Hatte da aber auch schon geschaut.


----------



## seanbuddha (12. Dezember 2013)

Deanne schrieb:


> und irgendwann leiden sie dann an SVV.



Das sind dann die die sich iwie Kratzen und die Stellen dann extra zurückkrempeln damit man es dann sieht.


----------



## Saji (12. Dezember 2013)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> 5/5



Was um alles in der Welt habe ich mir da gerade angesehen?

---

War heute einkaufen und wollte so ein paar Sachen für den bunten Teller holen. Fazit: zwei Wochen vor Weihnachten gibt es keinen Mandelspekulatius, keine Baumkuchenspitzen und keine Dominosteine mehr bei Kaufland. WTF! oO 4/5


----------



## zoizz (12. Dezember 2013)

bitchfight.

boring bitches.



aufregen: kurz vor der möglichkeit, ein Gehaltserhöhungsgespräch führen zu können. Und die Deppen aus der Produktion bauen schon wieder scheisse ... Reklamation für ca 7000 Euro. Wenn man nicht alles selber macht. 5/5


----------



## Baron King Zwei (12. Dezember 2013)

wie das "girl" da in die kamera schreit regt mich auch auf die gute

5/5


----------



## schneemaus (12. Dezember 2013)

Deanne schrieb:


> Oh, doch!!!! Ich kann sehr gut zwischen psychischen Problemen und dem Drang nach Aufmerksamkeit unterscheiden.
> 
> Ich habe Freunde, die wirklich unter psychischen Problemen leiden, daran arbeiten und nicht gottverdammt nicht stolz darauf sind. Und dann gibt es Leute, die jede Woche eine neue Erkrankung haben. Erst sind sie depressiv, dann Borderliner und irgendwann leiden sie dann an SVV. Und das empfinde ich als Frechheit gegenüber Menschen, die wegen solcher Aufmerksamkeits-Patienten nicht mehr ernstgenommen werden.



Dafür gibt's erstmal n +1. Ich geh auch relativ offen mit meiner Erkrankung um, zumindest in meinem Freundeskreis. Aber ich häng mir sicherlich kein Schild um. Was mich richtig ankotzt, sind Leute, die ihr Verhalten durch ihre Erkrankung rechtfertigen oder entschuldigen wollen. Ich bin mittlerweile seit über einem Jahr in Therapie und muss mir jeden Fortschritt hart erarbeiten, weil oft genug auch Rückschläge kommen. Wenn ich dann Leute sehe, die wegen einer "Beziehung" (vier Wochen!), die in die Brüche ging, sechs Wochen einen sehr begehrten Therapieplatz auf einer Station belegen und eigentlich keinerlei Symptomatik zeigen, aber dann für Fehltritte im Umgang mit Mitmenschen die Entschuldigung "Ja ich bin aber auch krank" vorbringen (ja, genau so erlebt), da krieg ich einfach zu viel. 

Und was SVV angeht, da könnte ich auch immer ausflippen. Wenn ich doof genug bin, es an sichtbaren Stellen zu tun (sprich Unterarm), dann trage ich danach eine ganze Weile erstmal langärmlig, weil ich mich verdammt dafür schäme, schon wieder nachgegeben zu haben und es nicht anders lösen konnte als damit. Meine Narben werd ich vermutlich sowieso mein Leben lang tragen und das ist schon schlimm genug, aber frische Wunden offen präsentieren - no way.


----------



## seanbuddha (12. Dezember 2013)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Und was SVV angeht, da könnte ich auch immer ausflippen. Wenn ich doof genug bin, es an sichtbaren Stellen zu tun (sprich Unterarm), dann trage ich danach eine ganze Weile erstmal langärmlig, weil ich mich verdammt dafür schäme, schon wieder nachgegeben zu haben und es nicht anders lösen konnte als damit. Meine Narben werd ich vermutlich sowieso mein Leben lang tragen und das ist schon schlimm genug, aber frische Wunden offen präsentieren - no way.



Es ist sowieso oft zu sehen (Vorallem bei jüngeren Mädchen) das sie es offener tragen (Wo es dann in den meisten fällen "nichts wirkliches ist"), um Aufmerksamkeit zu bekommen die ihnen (Anscheinlich) nicht geschenkt wird. Meine Unterarme trage ich inzwischen wieder ohne sie zu verdecken weil die Narben dort schon sehr verblasst sind sodass man sie nicht mehr so auf die schnelle sieht (Obwohl es so ist das einige Stellen tief eingedellt sind. Ich kann richtig "froh" sein das es so unauffällig ist. Noch nie drauf angesprochen worden.) Damals habe ich sie immer verdeckt, ohne Ausnahmen, so wie ich es jetzt mit Beinen und Schultern tue. (Wobei meine Therapie derzeit anfängt und es dank einem wirkenden Bedarfsmedikament [Was ja nicht die Lösung ist, ich weiss. Soll ja auch keine Dauerlösung sein.] wohl eine sehr viel geringere Chance gibt, "es" zu tun) Ich mache derzeit kein Sport in der Schule mit weil es einfach beschämend ist, die Narben und mglw. "frischeres" an den Beinen zu sehen. Selbst bei langem Sporthosen, das Umziehen bleibt immernoch. 

Ich habe eigentlich ein sehr hohes Mitteilungsbedürfnis wobei ich, so wie ich es jetzt gerade hier schreibe, es nur im Internet bei relativer Anonymität mache. In meinem Umfeld wissen gerade mal 3 Personen was mit mir los ist - ne gute Freundin und meine Therapeutin und Neurologin.



Deanne schrieb:


> Oh, doch!!!! Ich kann sehr gut zwischen psychischen Problemen und dem Drang nach Aufmerksamkeit unterscheiden.
> [...]
> Und das empfinde ich als Frechheit gegenüber Menschen, die wegen solcher Aufmerksamkeits-Patienten nicht mehr ernstgenommen werden.


Habe ich erlebt als ich vor Jahren in stationärer Behandlung war. Im Endeffekt bin ich später aus der Klinik entlassen worden *ohne* jegliche Nachbehandlung, was es im Endeffekt so schlimm gemacht hat wie es heute ist. Ich bin eigentlich sowieso verwundert darüber das ich es geschafft habe selbst einen Termin bei meiner derzeitigen Therapeutin (Inklusive natürlich langer Warteschlange) zu vereinbaren. Naja, ganz selbst nicht ^^ *Schneemaus anstubst*


----------



## schneemaus (12. Dezember 2013)

Gern geschehen  Und ich kenn das ja, ich hab ja auch ewig gewartet, bis ich dann mal Hilfe in Anspruch genommen habe, dank mieser Erfahrungen in der Jugend.


----------



## Grushdak (12. Dezember 2013)

World of Tanks bzw. wargaming

Daher bin auch gerade dabei wieder Skyrim neu zu installieren/starten.


----------



## Fordtaurus (13. Dezember 2013)

Da freut man(n) sich, gerade alle Ressourcen für das letzte Glied einer Produltionskette bei Anno-Online zusammengebracht zu haben, da gibt es eine unangekündigte Updatepause -.- noch nicht einmal die kleinste Info dadrüber, weder vorher auf der Homepage noch eventuel mal so 15-30 min vor Servershutdown? BlueByte, damit werden wir nicht wirklich Freunde 3/5


----------



## Deanne (13. Dezember 2013)

Noch mal kurz was zur vorgegangenen Diskussion zum Thema psychische Erkrankungen:

Wenn es um SVV geht, dann werde ich jedes mal wütend, wenn junge Mädels ihre Wunden in T-Shirts oder mit hochgekrempelten Armen bewusst zur Schau stellen. Okay, im Sommer hat man manchmal keine Wahl, aber manche scheinen damit regelrecht kokettieren zu wollen. Irgendwie tun sie mir ja auch leid, wenn sie Probleme haben und ihr Umfeld ihnen so wenig Aufmerksamkeit schenkt, dass sie zu solchen Mitteln greifen müssen. Trotzdem habe ich den Eindruck, dass es Leute gibt, die einfach nur permanent im Mittelpunkt stehen und umsorgt werden wollen und deshalb psychische Probleme vortäuschen. Und da hört es bei mir definitiv mit dem Mitleid auf. 

Wenn ich daran denke, dass eine gute Freundin sich das Leben genommen hat, weil sie einfach keinen Therapieplatz bekommen hat, dann könnte ich die ganzen vorgetäuschten Kranken erwürgen.

@Topic:

100/5: Männer.

Manche Exemplare sind einfach zu nichts zu gebrauchen.


----------



## schneemaus (13. Dezember 2013)

Jo, kann ich wie gesagt voll und ganz nachvollziehen. Wenn ich mir hier die Wartelisten von Therapeuten angucke, wird mir auch ganz übel. Die Ambulanz hier hat mittlerweile die Warteliste im Schwerpunkt Borderline dicht gemacht, die nehmen da nicht mal mehr Leute auf, weil die Wartezeit am Ende über zwei Jahre war. Und die sind die einzigen, die hier mit Kassenzulassung eine störungsspezifische Therapie anbieten. Wenn ich nicht verdammt viel Glück und meine Kliniktherapeutin gehabt hätte (die mir meinen ambulanten Platz quasi besorgt hat), hätte ich vermutlich auch immer noch keinen Platz. So muss ich zwar über anderthalb Stunden Bus und Bahn fahren, aber das ist es mir wert. Wer weiß, wie oft ich sonst schon wieder in der Klinik gelandet wäre.

BTT: die ganze Vorweihnachtszeit 5/5. Ich bin irgendwie nur ncoh im Stress, überlege schon, eine Weihnachtsfeier einfach abzusagen, weil ich auch einfach keine Lust mehr habe, ständig von hier nach da zu hetzen, weil irgendwie irgendwo anders ein Termin ist - gestern hab ich dann nämlich prompt einen Termin vergessen, der eigentlich wichtig gewesen wäre.


----------



## callahan123 (13. Dezember 2013)

5/5 
Weihnachtsfeier (an einem DONNERSTAG...) bis 3 Uhr morgens
Wecker klingelt um halb 7.
Nur einmal umdrehen.
Gefühlte 2 Minuten später auf den Wecker schauen.
Es ist halb 9...

Und wir hatten doch erst letztens dieses "Sei ein Vorbild"-Seminar für Führungskräfte...


----------



## Baron King Zwei (13. Dezember 2013)

nachvollziehbar, hätte auch von 10-1 uni gehabt, habs aber erst vor 10 minuten geschafft aufzustehen


----------



## seanbuddha (13. Dezember 2013)

Hach ja, ich hab wieder mal tolle Mitschüler -_- Scheiss Schule, das ist doch nicht mehr zum Aushalten mit denen. 5/5


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (13. Dezember 2013)

@Dean, genau so eine habe ich in der Klasse, aber die schiebt auch permanent Drama und muss im Mittelpunkt stehen. Sie hat sich mal mit mir über ihre "Krankheit" unterhalten, klang wie aus Wikipedia auswendig gelernt. Aber gut ihre Eltern haben sie immer mehr oder weniger ignoriert, die sucht halt Aufmerksamkeit, aber auf eine unerträgliche Weise.

Und ja da bekomm ich auch die Krise, bei sowas.


----------



## Baron King Zwei (13. Dezember 2013)

was soll denn das, dass auch die netten beiträge von mir gelöcht werden?

5/5


----------



## Legendary (13. Dezember 2013)

Es gibt einfach viel zu viele Pussies auf der Welt, blabla Burnout blabla, auf neudeutsch Pussykrankheit. Da habt ihr definitiv Recht mit wenn es heißt das solche Krankheiten modern und "hipp" sind. Hat ja jeder 2. Deutsche mittlerweile.


----------



## Alux (13. Dezember 2013)

Das ich mir die günstigen CD Rohlinge auf Amazon nicht bestellen kann weil die nicht nach Österreich lieferbar sind 

Ihr solltet mal in Österreich beim Bund sein als Schreiber oder Wi/NUO-Gehilfe (=Büro hocken). Schule isn Witz dagegen, der reinste Kindergarten in  den Büros und sowas ist für die Landesverteidigung da


----------



## Aun (13. Dezember 2013)

dann wären wir wieder bei 1938 ^^


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (14. Dezember 2013)

Alux schrieb:


> Das ich mir die günstigen CD Rohlinge auf Amazon nicht bestellen kann weil die nicht nach Österreich lieferbar sind
> 
> Ihr solltet mal in Österreich beim Bund sein als Schreiber oder Wi/NUO-Gehilfe (=Büro hocken). Schule isn Witz dagegen, der reinste Kindergarten in  den Büros und sowas ist für die Landesverteidigung da


DU KOMMST AUS ÖSTERREICH. Bitte benutze absofort www.buffed.at.

Edit, CoD Ghosts, dieses Spiel ist wirklich nur scheiße. Das Waffen freischalten ist rotz, das Matchmaking ist scheiße,die Maps sind zu groß, es wird nur gecamped, solltest man doch mal einen töten wirste vom Hund getötet. Aber als wäre das nicht schlimm genug ist alles grau in grau. 
Ich war noch nie so von nem Spiel frustriert wie Ghosts, dazu sei gesagt ich war in Black Ops2 echt gut. 
Naja, was solls. <.<


----------



## Baron King Zwei (14. Dezember 2013)

scheiß ralph lauren, seine sachen gehen immer sofort kaputt 5/5


----------



## Alux (14. Dezember 2013)

Sozialinkompatibel schrieb:


> DU KOMMST AUS ÖSTERREICH.



SURPRISE


----------



## Keashaa (17. Dezember 2013)

Schulkinder in der Tram bzw. U-Bahn... 10/5!
*argh*


----------



## HitotsuSatori (17. Dezember 2013)

Der dritte Tag, an dem ich nicht ins Battle.net komme. Langsam nervts wirklich. Die sollen ihren Scheiß mal in den Griff kriegen. Wer bezahlt mir eigentlich die Ausfalltage? unendlich/5


----------



## Wynn (17. Dezember 2013)

gratis tage gibts nicht mehr seit die eine akttien gesellschaft sind ^^


----------



## seanbuddha (17. Dezember 2013)

Alles alles alles alles alles -_-* 5/5


----------



## schneemaus (17. Dezember 2013)

Dass der Tag heute total für'n Arsch ist, weil ich auf Fuzzis warten muss, die hier an alle Armaturen müssen, um eine "thermische Desinfektion" wegen vorhandener Legionellen vornehmen wollen 5/5

Edit: Warmes Wasser darf ich momentan auch nicht benutzen - eigentlich würde ich gern spülen (durften ja gestern schon kein Warmwasser laufen lassen) und mir dann was zu Essen kochen. Geht nicht >_<


----------



## HitotsuSatori (18. Dezember 2013)

Durch vorangegangene Streitigkeiten und die Engstirnigkeit einiger Leute kann ich nun nicht zu unserem nächsten Gildentreffen fahren, weil die Hotelpreise nun zu hoch sind (146€ für zwei Nächte; in eine "Absteige" will ja keiner...). Wenn wir nur ein paar Hanseln wären, wär alles kein Problem, da es noch günstige Zwei- oder Dreibettzimmer gibt, aber wir sind einfach zu viele, die natürlich alle in einem Hotel wohnen müssen, und nu gehts gar nicht mehr. Wie mich sowas ankotzt! 1000/5


----------



## Deanne (18. Dezember 2013)

5/5: Unzuverlässigkeit. Habe mir heute den ganzen Tag freigehalten, weil eine Freundin Probleme hat und reden möchte. Nun hat sie es sich anders überlegt und will doch niemanden sehen.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (18. Dezember 2013)

Heizung kaputt. >,<


----------



## seanbuddha (18. Dezember 2013)

Sozialinkompatibel schrieb:


> Heizung kaputt. >,<



Autsch. Ich hoffe das wird so schnell wie möglich repariert :/


----------



## zoizz (18. Dezember 2013)

Bei Temperaturen von +12 Grad zur Zeit ist es noch gerade auszuhalten ^^


Naja gut, Nachts ist es draussen immer noch schneller als Fußball - oder so.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (18. Dezember 2013)

zoizz schrieb:


> Bei Temperaturen von +12 Grad zur Zeit ist es noch gerade auszuhalten ^^
> 
> 
> Naja gut, Nachts ist es draussen immer noch schneller als Fußball - oder so.


Bei mir sind's 3 Grad..


----------



## zoizz (18. Dezember 2013)

Sozialinkompatibel schrieb:


> Bei mir sind's 3 Grad..




oh ... ok. .... Dann



seanbuddha schrieb:


> Autsch. Ich hoffe das wird so schnell wie möglich repariert :/


----------



## Saji (18. Dezember 2013)

zoizz schrieb:


> Naja gut, Nachts ist es draussen immer noch schneller als Fußball - oder so.



Nachts ist es kälter als draußen. 

Die Leute beim Einkaufen... alle kopflos, orientierungslos, rubbellos. Und das alles wegen 2 1/2 Feiertagen. 3/5


----------



## Missmarple (18. Dezember 2013)

Nicht ins Battle-net zu kommen ist nervig, schlimmer für mich sind -ausserhalb des Spiels- Autofahrer, die es nicht mehr für nötig halten beim abbiegen, Spurwechsel oder anderen Situationen zu blinken.


----------



## Jordin (18. Dezember 2013)

Saji schrieb:


> [...] rubbellos [...]



Apropos: Nie Glück bei Rubbellosen 5/5
Habe welche in meinem Advenzkalender und von 18 Stück noch nix gewonnen  Beschiss!


----------



## Sh1k4ri (18. Dezember 2013)

Jordin schrieb:


> Apropos: Nie Glück bei Rubbellosen 5/5
> Habe welche in meinem Advenzkalender und von 18 Stück noch nix gewonnen  Beschiss!



Hab auch einen. 50 ct bisher.


----------



## Baron King Zwei (18. Dezember 2013)

ich hatte nur ein los in meinem kalender und gleich einen euro gewonnennn, haha!!((:


----------



## Aun (18. Dezember 2013)

ja son armes ghettokind brauch den euro ja auch. woher soll es sonst die kohle für das geklaute ifön bekommen


----------



## Baron King Zwei (18. Dezember 2013)

haha du bist so ein spasti


----------



## Wynn (18. Dezember 2013)

Jordin schrieb:


> Apropos: Nie Glück bei Rubbellosen 5/5
> Habe welche in meinem Advenzkalender und von 18 Stück noch nix gewonnen  Beschiss!



Pech im Spiel, Glück in der Liebe


----------



## Selor Kiith (19. Dezember 2013)

Wynn schrieb:


> Pech im Spiel, Glück in der Liebe



Ich kann notariel beglaubigen, dass das nicht stimmt 

Aufreger... mitten in der Nacht durch ein lautes rumpeln aufwachen... was war? Das dumme Kackscheißkind (irgendwo zwischen 2 und 6) von oben drüber hat den Wert der stetig verändernden Innenausrichtung entdeckt und einfach mal angefangen sein Scheißdrecksbett herumzuschieben... 5/5


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (19. Dezember 2013)

"Sozi", wenn du nochmal so schnell die Arbeit abgibst, trag ich dir ne 6 ein.
SORRY DAS ICH HALT KEIN JAHR BRAUCHE. 

Wie die Lehrer sich einpissen nur weil ich nach 5-10 Minuten fertig bin?


----------



## Aun (19. Dezember 2013)

die tabak mafia. vor ner weile haben die 40 gramm 4,80 gekostet. jetzt kosten 38 gramm 5 euro oO


----------



## Deanne (19. Dezember 2013)

Aun schrieb:


> die tabak mafia. vor ner weile haben die 40 gramm 4,80 gekostet. jetzt kosten 38 gramm 5 euro oO



Aufhören und Geld sparen.


----------



## Baron King Zwei (19. Dezember 2013)

iih was rauchst du für eine billige kacke


----------



## Schrottinator (19. Dezember 2013)

Hat er doch gesagt: Tabak


----------



## Selor Kiith (19. Dezember 2013)

Sozialinkompatibel schrieb:


> "Sozi", wenn du nochmal so schnell die Arbeit abgibst, trag ich dir ne 6 ein.
> SORRY DAS ICH HALT KEIN JAHR BRAUCHE.
> 
> Wie die Lehrer sich einpissen nur weil ich nach 5-10 Minuten fertig bin?



Oh gott... SO schlimm war es bei mir nie aber es hat oft schon "Diskussionsandrohungen" gegeben...
Frei nach dem Motto "Na irgendwas muss bei dir ja falsch laufen, wenn du nicht dumm wie 5 Meter Feldweg bist!".
Hab irgendwann einfach absichtlich langsam gemacht bzw. einfach sehr spät abgegeben...

Kein Parmesan mehr ._. 2/5


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (19. Dezember 2013)

Selor schrieb:


> Oh gott... SO schlimm war es bei mir nie aber es hat oft schon "Diskussionsandrohungen" gegeben...
> Frei nach dem Motto "Na irgendwas muss bei dir ja falsch laufen, wenn du nicht dumm wie 5 Meter Feldweg bist!".
> Hab irgendwann einfach absichtlich langsam gemacht bzw. einfach sehr spät abgegeben...
> 
> Kein Parmesan mehr ._. 2/5


Und mein Schnitt ist halt momentan 1,7 oder so, das geht mir so auf den Nerv.


----------



## Vallariiaa (19. Dezember 2013)

-> Wenn mir mein Kater heimlich das Essen vom Tisch klaut


----------



## Aun (19. Dezember 2013)

Vallariiaa schrieb:


> -> Wenn mir mein Kater heimlich das Essen vom Tisch klaut



weniger saufen oder schneller schalten, was die katze angeht ^^


----------



## Alux (19. Dezember 2013)

Regt mich nicht direkt auf, deprimiert mich nur: Weihnachten


----------



## DarthMarkus1st (20. Dezember 2013)

daß meine Absage zu einem Essen am 1.Weihnachten mit viel Empörung und Diskussion entgegengenommen wurde anstatt eines "schade, aber ok" 4/5


----------



## Sh1k4ri (21. Dezember 2013)

Linksextreme Spackos, die Hamburg kaputt machen .... 10/10


----------



## Jordin (21. Dezember 2013)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Linksextreme Spackos, die Hamburg kaputt machen .... 10/10



Grad eben in den Nachrichten gesehen und tatsächlich an dich gedacht ^^


----------



## Fordtaurus (21. Dezember 2013)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Linksextreme Spackos, die Hamburg kaputt machen .... 10/10



Finde eher 100/10 

da wegen solchen Spackos es dann wieder plötzlich heist "Alle linken sind Krawallos ect. pp."
Danke Ihr Spinner ich habe mich WIRKLICH heute nicht in die Innenstadt getraut, die Polizei durfte/darf jetzt unbegründete Personenkontrollen durchführen und Platzverweise aussprechen.... OHNE Verdacht. Dabei währe ich gerne heute ins Karoviertel oder auf St.Pauli gefahren.. hätte da noch die ein oder Andere Besorgung machen können -.-


----------



## Sh1k4ri (21. Dezember 2013)

Fordtaurus schrieb:


> Finde eher 100/10
> 
> da wegen solchen Spackos es dann wieder plötzlich heist "Alle linken sind Krawallos ect. pp."
> Danke Ihr Spinner ich habe mich WIRKLICH heute nicht in die Innenstadt getraut, die Polizei durfte/darf jetzt unbegründete Personenkontrollen durchführen und Platzverweise aussprechen.... OHNE Verdacht. Dabei währe ich gerne heute ins Karoviertel oder auf St.Pauli gefahren.. hätte da noch die ein oder Andere Besorgung machen können -.-



Same here. Ich hätte an der Kundgebung gegen den Abriss der Esso  - Gebäude teilgenommen, aber haben das dann doch auch gelassen. Eine Schande.


----------



## Fordtaurus (21. Dezember 2013)

word... eine Schande das durch solche Spackos, die eigentlich friedlichen Demonstranten in einen Sack/Kessel geschmissen werden.

Da kann man echt das Kotzen kriegen, das wir wegen solchen Menschen unsere freiheitlichen und demokratischen Grundrechte beschnitten werden.


----------



## Aun (22. Dezember 2013)

und ich stand heute fischbrötchen fressend inkl: 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=CdKVX45wYeQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



am hafen ^^


----------



## Wynn (22. Dezember 2013)

die musik passt perfekt zu deiner signatur aun ^^


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (22. Dezember 2013)

Berufe nachfarmen...  
So langweilig. D:


----------



## Grushdak (22. Dezember 2013)

Aun. seit wann hat Magdeburg denn einen Hafen ? 

Ansonsten finde ich das Ganze Krawalldingens hier auch nur zum kotzen.
Da wirst Du nicht mal als normaler KonzertBesucher in Ruhe gelassen.  (bin eben erst nachhause gekommen)
Die ganze Demo (zu den Essohäusern jedenfalls) ist doch eh sinnfrei. wenn sie selber schon am einstürzen sind.

greetz from Hamburg by phone


----------



## Sh1k4ri (22. Dezember 2013)

Die Häuser sollen eigentlich saniert werden (und die zahlreichen Clubs), aber die Besitzer (Bayrische oder sowat) haben es verrotten lassen. Eine Schande, und dann stürmt vor kurzem eines Abends die Polizei rein und evakuiert alle Wohnungen und Clubs wegen Einsturzgefahr. Die Bewohner sind jetzt entweder Obdachlos oder leben bei Familie und bekommen 30 € am Tag. Dazu dürfen sie nichts aus ihren Wohnungen holen...

GG sag ich da.


----------



## Aun (22. Dezember 2013)

Grushdak schrieb:


> Aun. seit wann hat Magdeburg denn einen Hafen ?



schon immer. nennt sich handelshafen......


----------



## H2OTest (24. Dezember 2013)

Die laufen gerne mal über *grins*


----------



## Aun (24. Dezember 2013)

aber doch nur, damit du helfen kommen kannst


----------



## Konov (25. Dezember 2013)

Der neue konflikt im Sudan und die Bilder von Soldaten mit Kalashnikows in der Hand.... ich muss da immer an einen gewissen Mann denken, der vor kurzem das zeitliche gesegnet hat.
Was für ein Erbe er der Welt hinterlassen hat....


----------



## Fordtaurus (27. Dezember 2013)

13 Uhr und ich dachte die Handwerkerin steht bei mir vorm Bett. Da fängt der Nachbar unter mir an, erst mal mit ner scheissen lauten Maschine die Wand auf zu stemmen und muss mich natürlich auch prombt wecken... ohhh und nach 15 Minuten alles vorbei?! Wixxxer.... Nervfaktor 6,66/5 

Ich geh gleichmal runter und frag ob er nicht noch mehr laute Arbeiten während der Mittagsruhe zu erledigen hat. Da habe ich mich so weite selber sozialisiert und zivilisiert, das ich es schon unterlasse zwischen 12 und 15 Uhr Gitarre oder Bass zu spielen oder zu andren nicht ganz Gesellschaftskonformen Zeiten laut zu sein und dann zog vor kurzem da so ein kleines .zensored... ein11-.-


----------



## Legendary (27. Dezember 2013)

Es gibt Leute die noch eine Mittagsruhe brauchen? Ich dachte das wäre was für Rentner.


----------



## Konov (27. Dezember 2013)

Legendary schrieb:


> Es gibt Leute die noch eine Mittagsruhe brauchen? Ich dachte das wäre was für Rentner.



Nö, mach ich auch fast jeden Tag 

Die Zeit nehm ich mir einfach.... darf aber net zu lang sein, in der Regel nur ne halbe Stunde. Nennt man auch POWERNAP


----------



## Aun (27. Dezember 2013)

Konov schrieb:


> Nö, mach ich auch fast jeden Tag
> 
> Die Zeit nehm ich mir einfach.... darf aber net zu lang sein, in der Regel nur ne halbe Stunde. Nennt man auch POWERNAP



das bringt mich wieder dazu, nen job in japan anzunehmen. da wird pennen am arbeitsplatz akzeptiert, da man total überarbeitet ist. *hust* ja nee


----------



## Schrottinator (27. Dezember 2013)

Aun schrieb:


> das bringt mich wieder dazu, nen job in japan anzunehmen. da wird pennen am arbeitsplatz akzeptiert, da man total überarbeitet ist. *hust* ja nee



Dafür müsstest du deinen Zustand von "vorm Tisch vegetieren" zu "arbeiten" ändern. Sonst wird das nichts mit der Überanstrengung.


----------



## Aun (27. Dezember 2013)

Schrottinator schrieb:


> Dafür müsstest du deinen Zustand von "vorm Tisch vegetieren" zu "arbeiten" ändern. Sonst wird das nichts mit der Überanstrengung.



als ob es bei dir anders wäre ^^


----------



## Legendary (28. Dezember 2013)

Konov schrieb:


> in der Regel nur ne halbe Stunde. Nennt man auch POWERNAP




Von diesem angeblichen "Powernap" von dem die Medien berichten, dass es so gut sei bin ich danach so müde, dass ich einen halben(!) Tag brauche um wieder einigermaßen auf die Beine zu kommen - und abends bin ich genauso müde wie ohne "Powernap".


----------



## Konov (28. Dezember 2013)

Legendary schrieb:


> Von diesem angeblichen "Powernap" von dem die Medien berichten, dass es so gut sei bin ich danach so müde, dass ich einen halben(!) Tag brauche um wieder einigermaßen auf die Beine zu kommen - und abends bin ich genauso müde wie ohne "Powernap".



Ja, man muss halt aufpassen dass es nicht zu lang ist.... bei ner stunde geht mir das genauso!

Maximal halbe Stunde, dann ist es in der Regel in Ordnung


----------



## Grushdak (30. Dezember 2013)

Mich regen neuartige eventuelle Phishingversuche auf,
die nun meine bisher unangetastete Mailadresse (nur für wichtige Dinge) erwischt haben.
Habe das jetzt erst sehen müssen, da ich zu Weihnachten keinen Zugriff drauf hatte, ~/5

Auch WoW Phishing-Versuche scheinen Weihnachten über wieder gelaufen zu sein.
Lustiger sind dieses Mal nur die wirklichen Linkadressen, die hinter den angegebenen ofiziellen Linknamen stehen. 

Und es nervt mich gerade noch ein Zwischending aus Krampf/Schmerz/Steifheit/ im Schulter-Nackenbereich.

Es nerven mich sehr diese 30-40 hinterf**** Krawallies in Hamburg, die die Polizei vorgestern bei der Davidswache in einen Hinterhalt lockten -
und noch mehr, daß die paar Festgenommenen wieder frei gelassen wurden, weil sie ja nicht direkt die "Brutalen" waren - is klar ~/5

Was schön ist, obwohl 2 Wochen Hamburg recht schön waren, daß ich wieder zuhause bin.


----------



## Fusie (1. Januar 2014)

Personen, die sich über irgendwelche perfiden Wege an Tiere vergehen... Gift in Futter versteckt verteilen und sonstige Abartigkeiten.
Keine Ahnung was bei denen im Kopf verkehrt läuft... 

Personen, die pünktlich zur Urlaubszeit ihre Tiere entweder ins Heim abschieben, oder einfach irgendwo auf der Straße anleinen oder stehen lassen.
Bevor man sich ein Tier zulegt, sollte man sich auch darüber im klaren sein, auf was man sich da einlässt... 

Frohes neues Jahr...


----------



## Jordin (1. Januar 2014)

Fusie schrieb:


> Personen, die sich über irgendwelche perfiden Wege an Tiere vergehen... Gift in Futter versteckt verteilen und sonstige Abartigkeiten.
> Keine Ahnung was bei denen im Kopf verkehrt läuft...
> 
> Personen, die pünktlich zur Urlaubszeit ihre Tiere entweder ins Heim abschieben, oder einfach irgendwo auf der Straße anleinen oder stehen lassen.
> Bevor man sich ein Tier zulegt, sollte man sich auch darüber im klaren sein, auf was man sich da einlässt...



Das übernehm' ich uneingeschränkt 5/5

Erst Letztens, am Heiligabend, habe ich ne 3/4 Stunde vorm Rossmann im Auto gewartet, um sicherzustellen, dass der vor der Tür angeleinte Mischling auch wieder mitgenommen wird. Ich hab den Besitzer nicht gesehen, fand aber, dass der Hund den Eindruck machte, dass er schon länger dort wartete. Man weiß ja nie.
Innergedanklich hatte ich ihm schon einen Namen gegeben und ihn mit Festtagsresten verwöhnt, aber dann kam Frauchen doch noch um die Ecke ...
Pech für mich.


----------



## Alux (1. Januar 2014)

Jordin schrieb:


> Das übernehm' ich uneingeschränkt 5/5
> 
> Erst Letztens, am Heiligabend, habe ich ne 3/4 Stunde vorm Rossmann im Auto gewartet, um sicherzustellen, dass der vor der Tür angeleinte Mischling auch wieder mitgenommen wird. Ich hab den Besitzer nicht gesehen, fand aber, dass der Hund den Eindruck machte, dass er schon länger dort wartete. Man weiß ja nie.
> Innergedanklich hatte ich ihm schon einen Namen gegeben und ihn mit Festtagsresten verwöhnt, aber dann kam Frauchen doch noch um die Ecke ...
> Pech für mich.



Interessant wirds wenn man sieht wie der Hund dort angeleint wird und Frauchen rauskommt und ihn nicht mitnimmt. Die folgende Diskussion war recht interessant, besonders wenn einem die Passanten zustimmen anfangen.
Wie ich Leute die Tieren böse tun hasse, macht mir schon selbst Angst.


----------



## orkman (2. Januar 2014)

steam market server ... nur am rumlaggen , man muss 20 mal klicken damit ne seite sich mal aktualisiert und dann bleibt sie noch zu 50% haengen und zeigt nen error an ... wie soll man da was kaufen koennen wenn die ganze kacke nur rumspinnt


----------



## ego1899 (4. Januar 2014)

*Resident Evil 6*

*4/5*

Ich hab es schon ewig auf der externen HD und lange nicht angefasst, heute weiß ich endgültig wieso.
Das war bereits der dritte Anlauf, die anderen beiden male hab ich es gelöscht. Aber ich dachte mir so mies kann es doch nicht sein!
Falsch -.-



Mit dem Controller ist das Zielen/ Schießen eine absolute Qual. 
Spielt man dagegen mit Maus/ Tastatur nerven die ohnehin schon ätzenden Quicktime-Events noch mehr als sowieso schon.

Vor allem da einem jeder zweite Zombie anfällt, da die Figur die man steuert ungefähr so agil ist wie Stephen Hawkin.


Das "Inventar" möchte ich gar nicht als solches bezeichnen. 1 zu 1 von der Konsole übernommen und selbst da war es schon super nervtötend.


Und naja von der Atmosphäre her... Ich fühlte mich eher an nen Lightgunshooter erinnert, wie bei Hous of Dead ungefähr 
Eben noch durch einen großen offenen Abschnitt gekämpft, alles gesäubert, Zwischensequenz, Krach und es stehen plötzlich 100 Zombies da die man dann einfach wegballert, ganz ohne das hektische "Hit & Run"-Gameplays der 2 Vorgänger.

Von den dämlichen Dialogen und der sogenannten "Story" will ich jetzt gar nich reden. Kann ich eh nich viel zu sagen, so lang hab ich es nich ausgehalten.

Mir hat gerade der vierte Teil richtig gut gefallen. Ich verstehe nicht wie man jetzt sowas abliefern kann.

Wirklich das mieseste Spiel was ich (nicht nur) 2013 (an)gespielt habe.


*4/5*

Weil ich mittlerweile das dritte mal wieder kostbare Zeit meines Lebens an diesen Schund verschwendet habe.
Aber definitiv das letzte mal...


----------



## Jordin (5. Januar 2014)

#1 - Gestern ganzen Tag kein Internet. Warum weiß nur der Geier. 5/5
#2 - 5 x Pliseess bestellt. 5 x zu kurz. 5 x Retour, wieder los zur Post. Selber schuld 5/5
#3 - "Oblivion" geguckt. 120 Minuten meines Lebens dahin. WTF?!/5
#4 - Abgefuckte Welt 5/5
#5 - null Motivation ~/5


----------



## Alux (5. Januar 2014)

Jordin schrieb:


> #1 - Gestern ganzen Tag kein Internet. Warum weiß nur der Geier. 5/5
> #2 - 5 x Pliseess bestellt. 5 x zu kurz. 5 x Retour, wieder los zur Post. Selber schuld 5/5
> #3 - "Oblivion" geguckt. 120 Minuten meines Lebens dahin. WTF?!/5
> #4 - Abgefuckte Welt 5/5
> #5 - null Motivation ~/5



Ich übernimm mal ganz frech 4 und 5.


----------



## HitotsuSatori (5. Januar 2014)

Bildschirm vom Kindle kaputt. Da habe ich das Ding nun drei Monate nicht angefasst, weil ich nen Haufen andere Bücher geschenkt bekommen hatte, will heute endlich wieder mit dem Kindle lesen und das dumme Ding fällt mir ca. 50cm tief in seiner Schutzhülle runter und ist kaputt! Graaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaagh! 999.999.999/5


----------



## magislave (5. Januar 2014)

Das ich immer noch kein Beta key für Wildstar habe -.- also fals jemand einen hat oder nen acc den er nich mehr braucht her damit


----------



## Merarlion (5. Januar 2014)

Wenn man sich auf Leute verlässt und diese einen dann enttäuschen 6/5...

MfG Merlin


----------



## Grushdak (6. Januar 2014)

Wollte diese Woche nun wieder im Kindergarten starten und was ist ...
Bin nun nach dem heutigen Arztbesuch 1 Woche krankgeschrieben. ~/5 

Ein Überweisung zum Rückenspezi habe ich nun auch.
Bitte lasse es keinen Wirbelschaden sein! ....


----------



## Trollmops (7. Januar 2014)

warten auf den elendigen dhl-mensch der mir endlich mein päckchen bringen soll 5/5


----------



## seanbuddha (7. Januar 2014)

http://www.zeit.de/lebensart/mode/2014-01/urban-outfitters-depression 

Was soll der Scheiss? -_-


----------



## zoizz (7. Januar 2014)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> http://www.zeit.de/l...ters-depression
> 
> Was soll der Scheiss? -_-



ohne Kommentar.

Aber diese Aussage 





> Auch dieses fragwürdige T-Shirt ist lediglich die konsequente Fortführung der prominentesten Hipsterlogik: die Transformation des Randständigen zum Konsumgut. Schlechter Geschmack _is so next season_, Baby!


 trifft voll das moderne Hippstertum.

Kein eigenes Profil bzw noch auf der Suche nach Charakter sucht man sich halt eine Randgruppe ...


----------



## ego1899 (8. Januar 2014)

Gestern mein G35 kaputt gemacht -.- *(4/5)*


Einfach aufsetzen wollen, da bricht die komplette rechte Ohrmuschel ab und hängt nur noch an dem Kabel.
Jeglicher Versuch da was mit Panzertape zu fixen war natürlich zwecklos.

Hab das Ding vielleicht knapp über 1 Jahr, daher mache ich mich nun auf die Quittung zu finden. Werde ich wahrscheinlich aber nicht, für diesen Fall: 5/5


Der einzige Trost: Es ist nicht die linke Seite weggebrochen, kann es also noch als Headset nutzen.
yeeeaaaayy \.O./

______________________________

Neuen TV bestellt, alles klar, Bestätigung und in 2-3 Tagen wird geliefert...
2-3 Tage später die Mail das er zurzeit nicht lieferbar ist... -.-

(2/5) weil ir TV ziemlich egal ist...

______________________________

1&1	*(4/5)*

Hab während meines Umzugs ne Internet-Flat bestellt (das war am 21.)
Bekomme irgendwann nach Weihnachten Post, die Schaltungwürde sich leider noch etwas verzögern, es läge an ihrem "Technologiepartner", aber sie bemühen sich natürlich das bla bla bla.

Das ist jetzt, Feiertage dazwischen hin oder her, fast 3 Wochen her und ich hab noch nich mal die Hardware zugeschickt bekommen.

Ich bekomm langsam echt das kotzen...


----------



## Moez (8. Januar 2014)

Mich regt so richtig auf, dass ich hier auf www.buffed.de immer stärker mit Werbung zugemüllt werde!

Konkreter Anlass für mein Meckern ist, dass ich gerade erstmalig sogar auf eine Porno-Seite weitergeleitet wurde, nachdem ich in buffed schmöckern wollte. Das Allerletzte!

Genau so nervend ist es, wenn beim stöbern plötzlich der App-Store hochploppt als Werbung für ein Ios-Game. Wenn das so weitergeht suche ich mir ein anderes Gamer-Portal. Die Papierausgabe von buffed habe ich eh abonniert.


----------



## Wynn (8. Januar 2014)

porno seite ?

google ads zeigt dir nur werbung an von seiten wo du drauf warst


----------



## Moez (8. Januar 2014)

Wynn schrieb:


> google ads zeigt dir nur werbung an von seiten wo du drauf warst


Ich surfe mit Safari (ios). Mit meinem Ipad war ich noch nie auf einer Porno-Seite. Mir war aber klar das sowas kommt. Hater usw.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (8. Januar 2014)

Wo hatet er denn bitte ? Buffed zeigt sicher nicht gezielt Porno Werbung...


----------



## DarthMarkus1st (8. Januar 2014)

hat der Bundesgerichtshof nix WICHTIGERES zu tun? 5/5
http://www.buffed.de/Branchen-News-Thema-230074/News/Bundesgerichtshof-verurteilt-Gamersprache-in-Werbung-als-unlauter-1104188/


----------



## BoP78 (8. Januar 2014)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Wo hatet er denn bitte ? Buffed zeigt sicher nicht gezielt Porno Werbung...



Apple-User sehen doch an jeder Ecke Hater...


----------



## Grushdak (8. Januar 2014)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> ...Buffed zeigt sicher nicht gezielt Porno Werbung...


Das mag schon sein - aber solche eine Werbung muß auch nicht unmöglich sein.
Auf Buffed gabs schon die eine odere andere recht unseriöse Werbung.

Ich kann nur dazu raten, diese dem Buffedteam mal privat mitzuteilen (am besten mit Screenshot).
Auch in den dafür zuständigen Bereich/Topic kann das weiterhin aufgelistet werden, wenn merkwürde Werbung auftaucht.


----------



## M1ghtymage (9. Januar 2014)

Dänisches Bettenlager 5/5

Mein Bett sollte nach einer Woche da sein. Erst wurde die Lieferung um zwei Monate verschoben und jetzt nochmal um einen Monat. Ich wurde nie angerufen, weil die Leute dort es immer vergessen haben. Muss also 3 Monate auf dem Boden schlafen aber dort wird alle Schuld von sich gewiesen und mir noch nichtmal irgendwas als Entschädigung angeboten. Größter Sauladen aller Zeiten. Nie wieder werde ich da etwas bestellen.


----------



## orkman (9. Januar 2014)

das neue samsung galaxy s5 mit netzhaut scanner ... nachdem apple schon alle fingerprints hat, jetzt das ... die nsa freut's sicherlich
wenn die dinger wenigstens sicher waeren und nicht geknackt werden koennten aber da jedes gerät ein nsa hintertürchen hat ...
nächstes handy wird wohl blut, stuhl und urin verlangen ... dann wird die dna auch gespeichert ...


----------



## Manowar (9. Januar 2014)

Wie kann man immernoch über sowas heulen?
Bist du schonmal irgendwo hingeflogen? Ah ne..geht ja nicht. Dann haben sie ja nen Netzhaut-scan, Fingerabdrücke, gutes Bild, etc

Wenn man kein Straftäter, Pederast, Junky, Drogendealer oder sonstwas ist, hast du auch nichts zu befürchten.
Da wird sich keiner selbst befriedigen, wenn du nen Tittenbild aufs Handy bekommst.

Diese ständige Paranoia 5/5 (weil auch im Freundeskreis)


----------



## Moez (10. Januar 2014)

Manowar schrieb:


> Wenn man kein Straftäter, Pederast, Junky, Drogendealer oder sonstwas ist, hast du auch nichts zu befürchten.


Da denkst Du leider viel zu kurz.

Zur Info empfehle ich das hier: Überwachungsstaat - Was ist das?


----------



## Wynn (10. Januar 2014)

ist gegen überwachunngs staat nutzt aber apple ^^ das wiederspricht sich doch


----------



## Jhall (10. Januar 2014)

Manowar schrieb:


> Wenn man kein Straftäter, Pederast, Junky, Drogendealer oder sonstwas ist, hast du auch nichts zu befürchten.



Ja. Das gilt vorallem für Alle die nichts zu verbergen haben - oder gar sollten. Wie Journalisten, Ärzte, Anwälte, Politiker, Oppositionelle.. Aber solche Leute benutzen ja kein Internet oder sowas, nein nein.


----------



## orkman (10. Januar 2014)

Manowar schrieb:


> Wie kann man immernoch über sowas heulen?
> Bist du schonmal irgendwo hingeflogen? Ah ne..geht ja nicht. Dann haben sie ja nen Netzhaut-scan, Fingerabdrücke, gutes Bild, etc
> 
> Wenn man kein Straftäter, Pederast, Junky, Drogendealer oder sonstwas ist, hast du auch nichts zu befürchten.
> ...



du denkst nicht weit genug ... es fängt so an ... niemand tut was ... was kommt dann als nächstes .... totale überwachung? für was ? wenn ein kleines kind vergewaltigt wird findet man den/die täter nicht aber sie wissen wie oft ich am tag furze ... nsa existiert und hat doch nix gegen die boston attentate beim marathon geholfen ? ... vllt ja auch insider job der regierung , wer weiss ...

beim fliegen ? nur meinen pass wo nix dergleichen wie netzhaut scan oder so drauf ist ... nur ein bild und personalien ... und fingerabdrücke sind auch noch nirgends eingespeichert soweit ich weiss... BTT: die ignoranz mancher menschen ...erschreckend


----------



## BloodyEyeX (10. Januar 2014)

> Wenn man kein Straftäter, Pederast, Junky, Drogendealer oder sonstwas ist, hast du auch nichts zu befürchten.



Mano, es geht bei der Überwachung nicht darum Straftäter zu fangen.

Oder bemerkst du einen signifikanten Anstieg der gelösten Kriminalfälle?





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=hj3gAsqrB18

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Jordin (10. Januar 2014)

BloodyEyeX schrieb:


> Mano, es geht bei der Überwachung nicht darum Straftäter zu fangen.



^word!


----------



## Manowar (10. Januar 2014)

Krasses Video!


orkman schrieb:


> du denkst nicht weit genug ... es fängt so an ... niemand tut was ... was kommt dann als nächstes .... totale überwachung? für was ? wenn ein kleines kind vergewaltigt wird findet man den/die täter nicht aber sie wissen wie oft ich am tag furze ... nsa existiert und hat doch nix gegen die boston attentate beim marathon geholfen ? ... vllt ja auch insider job der regierung , wer weiss ...
> 
> beim fliegen ? nur meinen pass wo nix dergleichen wie netzhaut scan oder so drauf ist ... nur ein bild und personalien ... und fingerabdrücke sind auch noch nirgends eingespeichert soweit ich weiss... BTT: die ignoranz mancher menschen ...erschreckend



Woher willst du wissen, ob Vergewaltiger gefunden werden oder nicht?

Ah ich habe nur geträumt, dass ich ganz ruhig wo reinschauen musste und meine Finger wo drauflegen musste. Sorry.


----------



## orkman (15. Januar 2014)

amazon mal wieder .... bieten nen pc bildschirm von benQ an ... kaufe ihn vor einer woche ... sollte heute oder morgen ankommen doch er ist nicht mal weggeschickt worden ... also mal beim support nachgefragt und was krieg ich zu hoeren .... ja sry ... verspätet sich , wir wissen nicht wann du ihn kriegst .... hab geduld oder bestell ihn woanders ...

WATAFAK ?!!!! ich kaufe soviel bei amazon dass ich quasi den privatjet vom herrn bezos selbst finanziert habe und die typen kriegens net mal auf die reihe erst was anzubieten wenn sie es auch wirklich haben oder wenigstens die kunden darueber zu informieren dass die lieferung spaeter kommt ... ausserdem waere ne entschädigung (gutschein, oder dass sie das bestellte per expresslieferung verschicken sobald sie ihn haben, oder sonst was , ... ) auch nicht schlecht anstatt so ner dummen bemerkung wie : kannst ihn ja woanders kaufen

hab mich schon so auf das teil gefreut weil mein alter nur noch kacke ist ... jetzt weiss ich net mal ob er noch diese woche kommt ... wahrscheinlich nicht ... ne weitere woche warten ... dauert ja net solange ... was der kunde in der zeit macht ist ja scheiss egal ...




Manowar schrieb:


> Woher willst du wissen, ob Vergewaltiger gefunden werden oder nicht?


war nur ein beispiel , häng dich nicht dran auf ... wie gesagt ... wenn es so gut klappen würde , dann ... " Oder bemerkst du einen signifikanten Anstieg der gelösten Kriminalfälle?" ... kannste das mit einem grossen JA! beantworten ... die nsa weiss sicher eher wo mein bildschirm ist und wann er eintrifft als amazon ...


----------



## Magogan (15. Januar 2014)

Also so schlecht ist der Ratschlag, den Bildschirm woanders zu kaufen, gar nicht. Dort bekommst du ihn vielleicht früher und ggf. auch billiger...

Ich wollte eigentlich längst aufgestanden sein, komme aber einfach nicht aus dem Bett... 1/5 Na ja, heute habe ich eh frei


----------



## orkman (15. Januar 2014)

Magogan schrieb:


> Also so schlecht ist der Ratschlag, den Bildschirm woanders zu kaufen, gar nicht. Dort bekommst du ihn vielleicht früher und ggf. auch billiger...
> 
> Ich wollte eigentlich längst aufgestanden sein, komme aber einfach nicht aus dem Bett... 1/5 Na ja, heute habe ich eh frei



früher , ja vllt ... billiger nein ... und jetzt nicht kommen mit : " tja wenn du ihn gern billig hast dann musst du auch warten können" ... denn schliesslich warte ich schon eine woche und hätte ihn schon längst wenn ich ihn woanders gekauft hätte ... und mir gehts um prinzip ... ausserdem finde ich es unverschämt etwas anzubieten was man dann nicht einmal hat ... 
ich biete ja auch keine flugzeuge zum verkauf an , sag dem kunden er kriegt seins in 1 woche ... als der kunde dann nachfragt sag ich ihm ... dein flugzeug hab ich noch nicht , weiss net wann du es kriegst ... kannst ja woanders dein flugzeug kaufen 

naja egal ... das ganze aufregen bringt mir eh nichts ... amazon hat mich gefi**t und fertig ... fürs nächste mal weiss ich es besser


----------



## Magogan (15. Januar 2014)

Hmm, ich habe meine Bildschirme bisher allesamt im MediaMarkt gekauft. Die sind bei Bildschirmen gar nicht so teuer (unter Umständen sogar billiger als die größeren Online-Shops) und die Auswahl ist... na ja... ausreichend.

Ich suche aktuell tatsächlich auch nach einem neuen Bildschirm, aber da ich einen mit 4K-Auflösung will, muss ich mich wohl gedulden. Der neue von Dell kann leider nur 30 Hz, was zu wenig zum Spielen ist. Ich wäre denen echt dankbar, wenn die einen Bildschirm mit 4K und 60 Hz anbieten würden. Wenn er nicht mehr als 1300 Euro kostete, würde ich ihn vermutlich sogar kaufen.


----------



## bkeleanor (16. Januar 2014)

Frauen die nicht wissen was sie wollen. 3/5


----------



## Magogan (16. Januar 2014)

bkeleanor schrieb:


> Frauen die nicht wissen was sie wollen. 3/5


Redundante Aussagen 1/5


----------



## bkeleanor (16. Januar 2014)

aber nicht von mir :-)


----------



## Magogan (16. Januar 2014)

Doch, für Menge A := Menge der Frauen und Menge B := Menge der Menschen, die nicht wissen, was sie wollen, gilt: A = B.


----------



## bkeleanor (16. Januar 2014)

1. weiss ich was ich will
2. bin ich keine frau
3. bazinga
4. was beutetet für dich das wort redundant?


----------



## Sh1k4ri (16. Januar 2014)

bkeleanor schrieb:


> Frauen die nicht wissen was sie wollen. 3/5



dis.


----------



## Deanne (16. Januar 2014)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> dis.



Ich höre immer nur, dass Frauen nicht wissen, was sie wollen. Dabei sind Männer in der Hinsicht nicht besser.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (16. Januar 2014)

Deanne schrieb:


> Ich höre immer nur, dass Frauen nicht wissen, was sie wollen. Dabei sind Männer in der Hinsicht nicht besser.



Würde ich auch zustimmen.

Mich nervt es immer nur, wenn Leute nicht wissen, was sie wollen, dies aber nicht aussprechen. Vielleicht bin ich da anders, aber man sollte dann schon sagen "Ne is nicht mit uns" oder halt das Gegenteil anstatt den anderen hin zuhalten (schon so oft erlebt). Das ist dann nur verschwendete Zeit.


----------



## Deanne (16. Januar 2014)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Vielleicht bin ich da anders, aber man sollte dann schon sagen "Ne is nicht mit uns" oder halt das Gegenteil anstatt den anderen hin zuhalten (schon so oft erlebt). Das ist dann nur verschwendete Zeit.



Das machen aber sehr viele Leute, männlich UND weiblich. Die meisten haben einfach nicht die Eier, für klare Verhältnisse zu sorgen und hoffen, dass der andere irgendwann das Interesse verliert und nicht mehr nachfragt. 

Ich persönlich bin da auch eher der ehrliche und direkte Typ, aber das ist leider die Ausnahme.


----------



## Legendary (16. Januar 2014)

Scheiß Arbeitstag 5/5

Naja wenigstens Namenstag...olé.


----------



## Moez (16. Januar 2014)

Magogan schrieb:


> Redundante Aussagen 1/5


/klugscheissmodus on
Schlag mal unter „Tautologie“ und „Pleonasmus“ nach. ;-)


----------



## bkeleanor (17. Januar 2014)

Deanne schrieb:


> Das machen aber sehr viele Leute, männlich UND weiblich. Die meisten haben einfach nicht die Eier, für klare Verhältnisse zu sorgen und hoffen, dass der andere irgendwann das Interesse verliert und nicht mehr nachfragt.
> 
> Ich persönlich bin da auch eher der ehrliche und direkte Typ, aber das ist leider die Ausnahme.



Wollte hier auch nicht so eine Diskussion los tretten. mich regen auch männer auf, die nicht wissen was sie wollen.
da es aber zur zeit halt grad eine frau war und der thread schon fast nach dem momentanen verlangt, habe ich eben frauen geschrieben. das nächste mal schreibe ich leute, damit sich alle angegriffen fühlen dürfen :-).


----------



## Jordin (20. Januar 2014)

(halbe) 4 Staffel von Walking Dead 



Spoiler



WTF?! 7 Folgen lang passiert nix und #8 solls dann rausreißen? too little, too late



Dazu dieses %#!@ splitting innerhalb einer Stafffel. Meine Fresse, sendet den ganzen Kram in einem durch, und gut ist. 5/5


----------



## Manowar (20. Januar 2014)

Sei froh, dass du es jetzt erst durch hast. Geht am 9. Feb weiter.



Spoiler



War bislang aber echt..naja.
War zu Anfang begeistert von der Serie, mittlerweile ists auch einfach wieder ne Sendung die man einfach gucken kann, wenn man langeweile hat


----------



## Selor Kiith (20. Januar 2014)

Unsere "Wissenschafts"ministerin in NRW... 5/5


----------



## Deanne (20. Januar 2014)

Unzuverlässigkeit, leere Versprechungen, das volle Programm. Sowas regt mich immer wieder auf.

Versuche seit Wochen, mich mit einer Freundin zu verabreden und jedes mal heißt es "Klappt diese Woche nicht, nächste Woche machen wir was zusammen!". Und dann hat sie es doch wieder vergessen.


----------



## bkeleanor (20. Januar 2014)

Ja wenn sie nicht will dann eben nicht. Kenn auch solche die dann auf den letzten drücker noch absagen. Aufregen lohnt nicht.


----------



## Alux (20. Januar 2014)

Deanne schrieb:


> Unzuverlässigkeit, leere Versprechungen, das volle Programm. Sowas regt mich immer wieder auf.
> 
> Versuche seit Wochen, mich mit einer Freundin zu verabreden und jedes mal heißt es "Klappt diese Woche nicht, nächste Woche machen wir was zusammen!". Und dann hat sie es doch wieder vergessen.



Klau ich mal ganz frech, hab momentan auch das Problem.


----------



## zoizz (20. Januar 2014)

So halte ich die Leute auch immer hin. Man möchte zwar, irgendwie, irgendwann - aber jetzt gerade heute ... bäh nee. Gibt halt solche Ta..Wochen.

Nach 5 Wochen Urlaub wieder arbeiten 5/5 .... es war soooo schön


----------



## Selor Kiith (24. Januar 2014)

(Internationale) Seiten die einen automatisch auf eine verkackte deutsche Unterseite weiterleiten -.- 5/5

Allen vorran grad noch Startrek.com bzw. der Offizielle Shop auf den ich nicht komme nur auf so einen scheiß verkackten möchtegern Online Store mit der Produktvielfalt einer Herde Hipster und Bethblog.com...


----------



## Fordtaurus (27. Januar 2014)

Anno-Ohnline bzw. dessen Support und Informationspolitik. Seit 14. Tagen ist mein Spiel gesperrt durch einen "Zone-Locked" Prog.
Letztens schrieb ein offizielles von BugByte was davon, das sie von 156 Leuten mit dem gleichen Problem "Zone-Locked" innerhalb 
EINES Tages 100^^ entsperrt haben. Etliche Spieler/innen mit denen ich zusammen auf dem selben Server spiele, haben entweder das gleiche Prob, 
oder haben starke Lags/Latencyprobs.... Viele Bug sind bei dem Spiel schon seit der ! Closed-Beta ! bekannt und wurden seit dem NICHT behoben!
So ein ROTZ bekommt dann den Titel "Browserspiel 2013" verkauft -.- Werbung ohne Ende für solch einen Schrott, aber ein bissl Knete in 
die Hand nehmen und mal ein paar neue Server aufstellen oder vielleicht sogar erst einmal eigene Spiele/Chat/Einlog/Grafikserver haben?!

So eine drecks Abzockmasche geht mir gehörig auf den Sack, deswegen auch 5/5

Leute WARNUNG! Fangt NICHT an Anno-Online zu spielen... lohnt sich echt nicht, 
seit 1 Woche keine Reaktion vom Support, aber das Angebot bekommen, meine Spielzeit zu löschen und nen neuen Account anzufangen?! wtf


----------



## Selor Kiith (27. Januar 2014)

Wenn auf Wurstsnacks extra dick "SCHARF" draufsteht und ich mir das Teil ins Auge stecken könnte ohne das ich Träne 5/5


----------



## EspCap (28. Januar 2014)

Stundenlang erfolglos versucht ein einfaches Diagramm (aus 25k Datenpunkten) zu erstellen. 
Dann aufgefallen, dass die Labordaten ein "." als Decimalseparator haben und Excel ein "," sucht, solang es denkt dass ich in DE bin. 

Fuck. this. shit.


----------



## Dominau (30. Januar 2014)

Wichtige Aufgaben nicht in ruhe erledigen zu können 5/5


----------



## KimDotCom (30. Januar 2014)

Ein leerer Kühlschrank, der Winter und das frühe Aufstehen


----------



## Deanne (30. Januar 2014)

Ich hab ein blaues Auge und Samstag will ich zu einer Party, auf die ich mich schon lange freue.


----------



## ZAM (30. Januar 2014)

Deanne schrieb:


> Ich hab ein blaues Auge und Samstag will ich zu einer Party, auf die ich mich schon lange freue.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deanne (30. Januar 2014)

@Zam: Der Vorschlag kam auch schon, aber so radikal sollte es dann doch nicht werden. ^^


----------



## ZAM (30. Januar 2014)

Ich habe leider keine abschreckendere Brille gefunden ^^ Der Plan war, dann schaut keiner so genau hin, wie das Auge ausschaut. *g*


----------



## Fakebook (31. Januar 2014)

Deanne schrieb:


> Ich hab ein blaues Auge und Samstag will ich zu einer Party, auf die ich mich schon lange freue.


Schlimmer als...?



Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(Gebrochenes Brillenglas trifft Augenlid nach Sturz)


Dann hilft nur ne richtig coole Story


----------



## Schrottinator (31. Januar 2014)

Selenium in Verbindung mit Phantomjs  /


----------



## Trollmops (31. Januar 2014)

berufsverkehr in stuttgart    /


----------



## Jordin (3. Februar 2014)

World of Warcraft aber sowas von/5

Patch 5.4, scheiß Insel und scheiß "Rare"-Hinterherlauferei, Community (ohja, die seit gestern ganz besonders), Grafik, mich selber in Verbindung mit dem Spiel and so on and so on ... Ich weiß selbst nicht, warum ich da meine Zeit verschwende


----------



## tonygt (3. Februar 2014)

Jordin schrieb:


> World of Warcraft aber sowas von/5
> 
> Patch 5.4, scheiß Insel und scheiß "Rare"-Hinterherlauferei, Community (ohja, die seit gestern ganz besonders), Grafik, mich selber in Verbindung mit dem Spiel and so on and so on ... Ich weiß selbst nicht, warum ich da meine Zeit verschwende



Hör auf ich habs zu Cata getan und seitdem net mehr angerührt bereuen tue ich nix. Dafür spiele ich jetzt League of Legends auf einem sehr hohen Skill Level wo ich evt. sogar bezahlt werde fürs Zocken wenn ich gut genug bin


----------



## Deanne (3. Februar 2014)

Da trinkt man seit Ewigkeiten nichts und ist dann nach ein paar Bier so betrunken, dass man sich ordentlich auf die Schnauze legt. Ergebnis: beide Knie aufgeschlagen. Aua.


----------



## Magogan (5. Februar 2014)

Die Post kann von 8-18 Uhr liefern, kommt bei mir aber fast immer nachmittags ab 16 Uhr. So schlimm ist es nun auch wieder nicht, aber ich kann leider auch nicht weg, wenn ich auf ein Paket warte... Also ich könnte schon, aber dann landet das beim Nachbarn (was noch okay ist) oder in die Filiale, wo ich es erst am nächsten Werktag abholen kann... Ich würde mir wünschen, dass das einigermaßen zufällig ist, sodass die manchmal morgens und manchmal abends kommen oder so. Oder eine feste Zeit, das wäre auch toll. Aber das ist wohl logistisch nicht möglich.

1/5, weil ich gerade auf einen Monitor warte, den ich unbedingt testen möchte 

------

WISO... Wieso zahle ich für solch einen Müll den Rundfunkbeitrag? Duell Persil gegen Tandil. Ergebnis: Persil gewinnt, weil es ein besseres Image hat. Ohne den Punkt für das Image wäre das Duell unentschieden ausgegangen. Und der Punkt für das Image wurde richtig sinnvoll vergeben: Man hat die Wäsche mit Ariel gewaschen und den Leuten erzählt, dass die einen Kleidungsstücke mit Persil und die anderen mit Tandil gewaschen wurden. Und da alle Testerinnen gesagt haben, dass die Wäsche, die angeblich mit Persil gewaschen wurde, reiner ist und was weiß ich auch immer, hat Persil diesen Punkt bekommen. Das ist genauso sinnvoll, wie das Duell BMW gegen Mercedes (oder war es Audi?), bei dem man im Kindergarten Bobbycars von beiden Herstellern aufgestellt hat und die Marke, für die sich die meisten Kinder entschieden haben, den Punkt gewonnen hat! Nein, das ist kein Scherz! 4/5

------

leinwaendeshop24.de: Auf der Webseite steht, dass der Artikel innerhalb von 2-4 Werktagen geliefert wird. Inzwischen ist der 5. Werktag seit der Bestellung (Samstag nicht mitgezählt) und ich habe noch nicht einmal einen Anruf von der Spedition bekommen, folglich wird die Leinwand auch heute nicht ankommen... 3/5


----------



## Sh1k4ri (8. Februar 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



undefinierbar/5


----------



## Dr.Gonzo (8. Februar 2014)

ja schön, endlich mal ein bisschen zweite Liga


----------



## Aun (8. Februar 2014)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



geilo, so muss dat!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




edit: hahahaha 0:3


----------



## Magogan (12. Februar 2014)

Diese Technik -.- Wenn ich die Festplatten im RAID-Controller als RAID 0 einrichte, funktioniert alles problemlos. Wenn ich aber ein RAID 5 einrichte und das in Windows als "Festplatte" einrichten will, bekomme ich dauernd Bluescreens. Dabei mache ich nichts anders als beim RAID 0 - und das funktioniert problemlos, nur die Datensicherheit ist da recht gering... 5/5


----------



## Selor Kiith (12. Februar 2014)

Telekom-Leitungsstabilität wie damals... sobald das Telefon benutzt wird ist die Internetverbindung weg 5/5

Und ich weiß jetzt schon wie das Service-Gespräch laufen wird: "Ja... das ist klar, ihr Router ist etwas älter und es funktioniert sowieso nur mit original Telekom Routern am besten, die kriegen sie schon für günstige 120&#8364;... aber ihre Leitung ist ja auch nicht so toll, wenn sie jetzt eine schneller und teurere Leitung buchen werden sie bevorzugt behandelt!", wenn "nötig" kommt der Techniker der uns im Hausverteiler von einem Steckplatz wieder auf einen anderen steckt und sich dann wieder verpisst...


----------



## Alux (12. Februar 2014)

Da will man ne Runde D3 zocken und was is? B.net spackt rum, danke für nix Blizzard


----------



## Grushdak (12. Februar 2014)

1. mein grippaler Verlauf 5/5
2. ARD/ZDF ... von wegen Olympia live und dann noch mit reichlich Werbung zwischen ihrem Quatschen 5/5
3. daß nun nicht die Hauptverantwortlichen für das Loveparade-Unglück angeklagt werden und somit Veerantwortung tragen. 5/5

*ps.* 
@ Selor Kiith
Was bitte kann denn die Telekom dafür, wenn Dein Anschluss scheinbar hardwaremäßig falsch geschaltet ist?
Falls es sonst zuvor immer funktioniert hat, vergiss die vorige Frage. 
Ich hatte in den vielen vergangenen Jahren keine Probleme mit denen, weder technisch noch supportmäßig.

*pps.*
4. gerade die regelkonforme Willkür eines oder einiger vom Buffed-Team ~/5

greetz


----------



## Saji (13. Februar 2014)

Heute Abend war die Steelseries 6gv2 bei Amazon im Blitzangebot und ich hab's zu spät gesehen. q.q Trotz Warteliste keine mehr bekommen, fuck. 2/5

Nur 2/5 weil ich sie heute Abend eh bestellen wollte. Schade nur um die so verpasste Ersparnis.


----------



## Magogan (13. Februar 2014)

Komisch, normalerweise sollte mein Video auch 2160p als Qualitätsstufe bekommen, aber YouTube hat die Verarbeitung mal wieder verkackt und ich darf das Video erneut hochladen. Juhu! 3/5


----------



## ZAM (13. Februar 2014)

Index-Handling von Javascript in Arrays 2/5


----------



## Derulu (13. Februar 2014)

17 bis 19 Grad im Winter 4/5


----------



## Magogan (13. Februar 2014)

Ich wollte einen anderen Lüfter vorne in mein Gehäuse bauen, doch da passt nicht jeder 200-mm-Lüfter hinein, weil die Standard-Löcher für Lüfter in der Größe nicht vorhanden sind. Und das bei einem Gehäuse für über 100 Euro... Der vorinstallierte Lüfter passt zwar, aber der ist mir zu laut, hat nicht die richtige Leistung und leuchtet nicht... 4/5


----------



## Schrottinator (13. Februar 2014)

Hocke hier auf Arbeit und nix geht weil der Laptop ne lahme Gurke ist


----------



## Magogan (13. Februar 2014)

Schrottinator schrieb:


> Hocke hier auf Arbeit und nix geht weil der Laptop ne lahme Gurke ist


Tja, hättest du mal lieber eine Banane gekauft, die schmecken eh besser als Gurken. Notfalls tut es auch ein Apfel oder eine Orange 

Diese Ungewissheit, ob mit dem neuen RAID-Controller alles problemlos funktioniert... 2/5 (Mit dem aktuellen funktioniert RAID 5 irgendwie nicht, ich werde den wohl zurückschicken.)


----------



## Olliruh (13. Februar 2014)

EUW Server down 3/5 weil ich eh eigentlich lernen müsste..


----------



## Grushdak (13. Februar 2014)

Magogan schrieb:


> Tja, hättest du mal lieber eine Banane gekauft, ...
> Diese Ungewissheit, ob mit dem neuen RAID-Controller alles problemlos funktioniert... 2/5 (Mit dem aktuellen funktioniert RAID 5 irgendwie nicht, ich werde den wohl zurückschicken.)


Fragt sich nur, wer die Banane hätte kaufen sollen ...  
°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°
Meine Grippe bessert sich nur geringfügig. 5/5
Habe jetzt schon Hustenreiz und Schmerzen mit teilweisem Würgereiz vom Husten.
Ich frage mich nur, wie irgendetwas soviel Schleim entwickeln kann ....

Die Decke fällt mir schon auf den Kopf. 5/5


----------



## tonygt (14. Februar 2014)

Olliruh schrieb:


> EUW Server down 3/5 weil ich eh eigentlich lernen müsste..



Dachte ich mir heute morgen auch, nochmal schön vor der Arbeit zocken damit ich für Teamranked tryouts ready bin aber NOPE EuW Servers


----------



## Magogan (14. Februar 2014)

"Synchronisiere Spielstände mit der Cloud"

Ach ja, und nun habe ich Windows neu installieren müssen und wo sind jetzt die Spielstände? Weg? Danke, Ubisoft. Wieso steht denn da, dass die synchronisiert werden, wenn das doch nicht so ist? Ich war bei 57% in AC4 und muss nun wieder von vorn beginnen!? 5/5

Sind ja nur 32 Stunden Spielzeit, juhu! Na ja, beim zweiten Durchspielen wird es vielleicht etwas schneller gehen, aber trotzdem...

-----------------

YouTube... Angeblich wird 4K unterstützt und ich sehe auch einige Videos in 4K. Ich habe bisher 4 Let's-Play-Folgen in 4K hochgeladen, davon sind 2 maximal in 1440p verfügbar und die anderen beiden sogar nur in 1080p. WTF? 4/5


----------



## Fyras (15. Februar 2014)

Dass man Bilder erst nach 10 Posts posten kann... Das schließt mich hier von so manchem Spamthread aus


----------



## ZAM (16. Februar 2014)

Fyras schrieb:


> Dass man Bilder erst nach 10 Posts posten kann... Das schließt mich hier von so manchem Spamthread aus



Nicht zu vermeiden.


----------



## Wynn (16. Februar 2014)

Fyras schrieb:


> Dass man Bilder erst nach 10 Posts posten kann... Das schließt mich hier von so manchem Spamthread aus



ich tippe mal auf botschutz  aber man kann ja auch 10 postings verteilt nacheinander machen


----------



## Magogan (19. Februar 2014)

MINECRAFT!!!!! AAAARGH!!!

Sobald ich die Aufnahme mit Dxtory starte, sinkt in Minecraft die FPS auf 20-22 ab. CPU-, RAM- und GPU-Auslastung sind währenddessen alle bei ca. 10-20%. WTF?

Außerdem gibt es jetzt eine Optifine-Version, mit der das Laden von Chunks in Entfernungen über 256 Metern funktioniert. Diese geht aber nur mit 1.7.4, während die anderen Mods natürlich nur mit 1.7.2 laufen. Mods bei Minecraft sind einfach nur eine Katastrophe.

Und wenn man die Mods runterlädt, landet man dauernd auf irgendwelchen Adfly-Seiten, bei denen man sich nie sicher ist, ob man nicht nach dem Besuch einen Virus auf dem PC hat... Und dann muss man sich erstmal durch 10 Werbungen arbeiten, die allesamt einen riesigen Download-Button anzeigen, und dazwischen den Button finden, auf den man klicken muss, um den Mod runterzuladen... Meistens ist der Button auch noch "getarnt": Da steht dann "Require Download Link" oder so, allerdings auf einem grauen Button mit grauer Schrift - natürlich auf einer Seite mit grauem Hintergrund.

Alles zusammen ergibt 5 von 5 Wutpunkte...


----------



## Grushdak (19. Februar 2014)

Die fps Reduzierung liegt an Dxtory selbst.
Würdest Du mit fraps aufnehmen, gäbe es da keine Einbußen.
Dxtory unterstützt nicht alle Spiele und auch nicht alle Aufnahmemöglichkeiten - entgegen zu fraps.

Allerdings hat fraps wiederum andere negative Sachen, wie z.B. nur ein codec, riesige Dateien +++ 
die bei dxtory wiederum nicht vorhanden sind.


----------



## iShock (19. Februar 2014)

morgen elektrotechnik prüfung ~_~ ich kann nüx


gnihihihi 4/5 danach is der prüfungsstress aber erstmal geringer ^^


----------



## heinzelmännchen (24. Februar 2014)

Gnargh! Da hab ich ne Hausarbeit geschrieben, bin sehr zufrieden damit und was passiert?

Mimimi der Dozentin weil die Arbeit insgesamt 5 Seiten länger ist als erlaubt ....

Jetzt muss ich kürzen und es trifft wahrscheinlich genau den Teil, der am längsten zu schreiben gedauert hat -.-

4/5, vllt. kann ich die Arbeit nach nem Gespräch auch so abgeben...


----------



## DarthMarkus1st (24. Februar 2014)

das in 10 Monaten schon wieder Heiligabend ist 3/5
wieso rast die Zeit so?


----------



## Schrottinator (24. Februar 2014)

Mit der Vernichtung von GFWL als Kopierschutz werden wohl einige Spiele nicht mehr spielbar sein. Eine Kopensation für die Spieler wird es natürlich nicht geben.

Persönlich bin ich mit 4 Titeln betroffen.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (24. Februar 2014)

http://www.giga.de/spiele/south-park-der-stab-der-wahrheit/news/south-park-der-stab-der-wahrheit-wenn-aus-dem-juden-ein-paladin-wird/ 5/5


----------



## bkeleanor (25. Februar 2014)

Städte und deren Fussgänger und Fahrradfahrer.
Sagen wir mal, dass ich kürzlich eine Stichprobe zum korrekten verhalten der fussgänger und fahrradfahrer im strassenverkehr gemacht habe und zwar in den städten Zürich und Bern.
Dabei haben sich 100% der Fahrradfahrer äusserst schlecht verhalten. 

Konkret aufgeregt hat mich.
Die strassenplanung der stadt. Gehweg mit absatzt, schmale strasse und daneben tramschiene mit absatz. ebenfalls auf der strasse der radfahrer. in dem moment als der absatz der tramschiene endete zieht der radfahrer links rüber ohne auch nur einen blick nach hinten. ist ja nicht so das es den autofahrer ankotzt hinter ihm nachzukriechen und am liebsten überholen möchte.

fussgänger halt wohl jeder schon erlebt. blick nach unten auf die strasse kopfhörer in den ohren und ohne links oder rechts zu schauen über die strasse laufen. meldet sich der autofahrer dann mit seinem horn wird jener noch als arschloch bezeichnet weil er so rücksichtsvoll war zu bremsen.

ist auf dem land zwar nicht besser, aber in der stadt hat man auch andere sachen auf die man achten muss vorallem wenn man sich nicht auskennt.

5/5


----------



## Deanne (25. Februar 2014)

bkeleanor schrieb:


> Städte und deren Fussgänger und Fahrradfahrer.



Das gilt in Großstädten aber für ALLE Verkehrsteilnehmer. 

Fußgänger gehen über rote Ampeln, Fahrradfahrer fahren mitten auf der Fahrbahn und Autofahrer nehmen null Rücksicht. Davon kann sich kaum jemand freisprechen.


----------



## Magogan (27. Februar 2014)

iShock schrieb:


> morgen elektrotechnik prüfung ~_~ ich kann nüx
> 
> 
> gnihihihi 4/5 danach is der prüfungsstress aber erstmal geringer ^^


Ich hatte am 24. und weiß jetzt schon, dass ich durchgefallen bin... Wenigstens bin ich nicht der einzige, über 50% sind durchgefallen. Generell regen mich solche Klausuren mit so hohen Durchfallquoten auf, man könnte meinen, die machen die extra schwer, damit extra viele Leute durchfallen. Dass NIEMAND eine 1,0 oder 1,3 hat, sagt auch einiges aus. Also entweder sind alle Studenten total blöd oder es war einfach unmöglich, mehr als eine 1,7 zu erreichen (und selbst die hat nur 1% der Studenten erreicht)...

Erst wurde uns gesagt, dass die Prüfung 75 Minuten dauert und 75 Punkte hat und plötzlich dauert sie länger und es sind 86 Punkte oder so. Ob ich dann bestanden hätte, wenn die Klausur 75 Punkte gehabt hätte, weiß ich aber auch nicht, aber ich bin zu spät zur Rücksprache zu anderen Hausaufgaben gekommen und muss deswegen nun extra morgen nochmal hinfahren. Wenn man ankündigt, dass die Prüfung von 10 bis 11:15 Uhr geht, kann man sich doch bitte dran halten. Es soll Leute geben, die nach der Prüfung noch Termine haben... Und wenn man vorher weiß, dass es länger dauert, dann kann man doch bitte die korrekte Zeit angeben...

Als (technischer) Informatiker bin ich nicht so sehr an Elektrotechnik interessiert, das macht das Bestehen der Klausur nicht wirklich einfacher. Das Hardwarepraktikum und das Betriebssystempraktikum fand ich da schon interessanter. Vielleicht hätte ich auch noch nebenbei Analysis 1 machen sollen, zumindest kamen einige Integrale dran bzw. Integralrechnung wurde benötigt.

---------------------------------------

Yeah, die Studiengebühren in Berlin wurden abgeschafft. Eben habe ich 307,67 Euro Semesterbeitrag an die TU Berlin überwiesen, um dort nächstes Semester studieren zu können. (Zwar weniger als die 700 Euro oder was auch immer man vorher zahlen musste, aber sozial schwache Familien können sich das Studium dann unter Umständen trotzdem nicht leisten...)

Yeah, die Rundfunkgebühren wurden abgeschafft. Jetzt zahle ich monatlich stattdessen einen Rundfunkbeitrag, das ist viel besser!

Kommt mir das nur so vor oder benennen die "Leute da oben" öfters mal "Gebühren" in "Beitrag" um und verkaufen das dann als etwas Besseres?


----------



## Keashaa (3. März 2014)

Magogan schrieb:


> Ich hatte am 24. und weiß jetzt schon, dass ich durchgefallen bin... Wenigstens bin ich nicht der einzige, über 50% sind durchgefallen. Generell regen mich solche Klausuren mit so hohen Durchfallquoten auf, man könnte meinen, die machen die extra schwer, damit extra viele Leute durchfallen. Dass NIEMAND eine 1,0 oder 1,3 hat, sagt auch einiges aus. Also entweder sind alle Studenten total blöd oder es war einfach unmöglich, mehr als eine 1,7 zu erreichen (und selbst die hat nur 1% der Studenten erreicht)...



Welches Studienjahr/semster?
*Du hast übrigens recht. Sie machen sie bewußt schwer, damit eben sehr viele Leute durchfallen!* Einfach um die ganzen "Naja, ich schau mirs mal an, vielleicht geht das ja locker von der Hand"-Leute auszusortieren. Oder um Leuten von Beginn an aufzuzeigen, dass eine bestimmte Fachrichtung nicht für sie geeignet ist (was bringts dir, dich lange durchzuwursteln und am Ende dann doch nichts gebacken zu bekommen - siehe viele Geisteswissenschaften *kotz*). Und bevor du mir damit kommst: klar hat ein solches System auch Schwachstellen. Das hat aber jedes andere System auch. Man muss sich aber für eins entscheiden. Und da ist es am "einfachsten" (auch im Sinne der Gleichbehandlung), eine schriftliche Prüfung, die dann eben etwas schwerer ist.


----------



## Schrottinator (3. März 2014)

Magogan schrieb:


> Kommt mir das nur so vor oder benennen die "Leute da oben" öfters mal "Gebühren" in "Beitrag" um und verkaufen das dann als etwas Besseres?



Das kommt dir nur so vor. Der Unterschied ist der, dass der Beitrag eine pauschale ist. Da wird nicht ein mal mehr versucht zu rechtfertigen.


----------



## Selor Kiith (3. März 2014)

Magogan schrieb:


> Ich hatte am 24. und weiß jetzt schon, dass ich durchgefallen bin... Wenigstens bin ich nicht der einzige, über 50% sind durchgefallen. Generell regen mich solche Klausuren mit so hohen Durchfallquoten auf, man könnte meinen, die machen die extra schwer, damit extra viele Leute durchfallen. Dass NIEMAND eine 1,0 oder 1,3 hat, sagt auch einiges aus. Also entweder sind alle Studenten total blöd oder es war einfach unmöglich, mehr als eine 1,7 zu erreichen (und selbst die hat nur 1% der Studenten erreicht)...



Entweder was Keashaa geschrieben hat oder in der tat ist der Jahrgang schlicht und ergreifend zu Blöd...

Das regt mich übrigens dauernd auf, "OMG Wir haben SOOOOOOOO VIEL Gelernt und sooooooo viele sind "durchgefallen", da muss doch was faul dran sein, denn an uns liegt es definitiv nicht!" 5/5

Dieses ständige Gehabe als hätte man in irgendeiner Weise einen Anspruch darauf "durch zu kommen" oder irgendwas als "Trostpreis" zu erhalten -.-


----------



## Magogan (3. März 2014)

Das Problem ist auch, dass einige Sachen benötigt werden, die man erst in Analysis 1 lernt, was man aber erst ein Semester später hat. Die werden zwar kurz in 2x 1,5 Stunden Vorlesung vorgestellt, das war es dann aber auch. In der Klausur sollten wir unter anderem ein Integral mit Vektoren über einen Kreisbogen machen (die Vektoren zeigen dabei vom Kreisbogen zum Mittelpunkt). Wirklich gelernt habe ich das vorher nie.

Was mich noch mehr aufregt, ist die Tatsache, dass ich mich ziemlich früh im Semester für die Klausur anmelden musste und als der Stoff dann schwerer wurde und ich nicht ganz so mitgekommen bin, konnte ich mich nicht mehr abmelden, obwohl ich den Kurs lieber im nächsten Semester wiederholt hätte. Und das nur, weil die Hausaufgaben zu 20% in die Note einfließen...

Gleiches Problem in MPGI3, da konnte ich mich auch nicht abmelden und habe dann Probleme mit den Hausaufgaben gehabt, weil die Gruppe, mit der ich die machen wollte, praktisch nichts gemacht hat - und die alleine zu machen ist viel zu zeitaufwendig, die sind ja nicht umsonst für 4 Personen gedacht. Jetzt habe ich eine schlechte Hausaufgabennote und die Klausur nicht bestanden, weil mir die Übung gefehlt hat, die ich durch die Hausaufgaben bekommen sollte.


----------



## Grushdak (3. März 2014)

Lernst Du nur das, was Dir explizit vorgegeben wird/wurde?
Sorry - nur so wird man nie eine wirkliche Fachkraft.
Was meinst Du, wie mein Vater damals Professor wurde - mit nur für die eine "Klassenarbeit" lernen? 

Investiere lieber mehr Zeit in das Studieren (darum heißt es ja auch Studium) als in Deine unzähligen LPs -
und schon gar nicht bei so wenig Schlaf morgens um 2 Uhr! 

greetz


----------



## Aun (3. März 2014)

mago was pwnd by alter mann. dafür +1!


----------



## Magogan (3. März 2014)

Elektrotechnik ist einfach nichts für mich, ich bin eher Informatiker. Wenn mich das nicht interessiert, ist das auch doof.

Und MPGI3-Prüfung ohne vorher Hausaufgaben gemacht zu haben... Da ist klar, dass ich nicht bestehe. Ist einfach scheiße, wenn man eine Gruppe erwischt, die nichts machen will. Ich habe mehrmals gefragt, ob man sich irgendwann treffen könnte. Immer kam ein "Nein"... Und es ist einfach zu viel gewesen, um alles alleine zu machen, ich habe ja noch andere Kurse und Freizeit möchte ich auch mal haben.

Und dass über 50% der Studenten bei den beiden Klausuren, die ich auch nicht bestanden habe, durchgefallen sind, bedeutet zumindest, dass ich so schlecht nun auch wieder nicht sein kann Oo


----------



## Ogil (3. März 2014)

Magogan schrieb:


> Und dass über 50% der Studenten bei den beiden Klausuren, die ich auch nicht bestanden habe, durchgefallen sind, bedeutet zumindest, dass ich so schlecht nun auch wieder nicht sein kann Oo


Das heisst nur, dass die Anderen auch nicht besser sind als Du.

Aber egal - dann wirst Du halt Pokemon-Trainer oder Profi-Youtuber!


----------



## Magogan (3. März 2014)

Ogil schrieb:


> Das heisst nur, dass die Anderen auch nicht besser sind als Du.
> 
> Aber egal - dann wirst Du halt Pokemon-Trainer oder Profi-Youtuber!


Immerhin weiß ich, dass man "die anderen" nicht groß schreibt. Das hilft mir aber auch nicht weiter. In einigen Kursen bin ich eben nicht so gut, in anderen dafür schon. Man kann ja nicht alles können. Und zur Klausureinsicht muss ich auch noch, vielleicht bekomme ich da ja so viel Punkte zusammen, dass ich doch noch zumindest MPGI3 bestehen kann.

Das Dumme daran ist, dass ich den Kurs bestanden hätte, wenn ich in den Hausaufgaben mindestens eine 3,3 bekommen hätte. Aber nein, ich musste ja eine Gruppe erwischen, die nichts gemacht hat... Und, wie gesagt, ich habe nicht die Zeit, die Arbeit zu machen, die für 4 Leute schon ziemlich viel ist. Alleine für eine der 5 HAs sollen einige 30 Stunden gebraucht haben. Wie soll ich alleine bitte ca. 100 Stunden Zeit finden, um das zu machen? Das steht in keinem Verhältnis zu den damit verbundenen LP (das sind nämlich umgerechnet 0,24 LP, also 4% Anteil an der Gesamtnote).


----------



## Schrottinator (3. März 2014)

Magogan schrieb:


> Immerhin weiß ich, dass man "die anderen" nicht groß schreibt.



1. Es gibt Ausnahmen. 
2. Nicht so viel jammern. 
3. Es gibt hier mindestens einen, der dich blöd anmacht, der den Rand halten sollte.
4. Ich wär gerne Pokemontrainer.
5. Ich hab sowas von keinen Bock auf meine Thesis.


----------



## Ogil (3. März 2014)

Tja - und ich weiss, dass man nur klugscheissen sollte, wenn man sich seiner Aussage auch zu 100% sicher sein kann (siehe Regel 77 des Dudens).


----------



## Magogan (3. März 2014)

Hab meinen Beitrag oben noch ergänzt. Jetzt darf man "die Anderen" also doch groß schreiben? Oh Mann, wer soll da noch durchsehen...

Immerhin habe ich das Hardware- und das Betriebssystempraktikum bestanden... 2 von 5 Kursen, wobei ich bei einem gar nicht die Klausur geschrieben habe, da ich mich bei der Kurswahl wohl vertan habe (ich hätte zuerst Analysis 1 wählen sollen, aber das wusste ich nach dem Uniwechsel leider nicht).

MPGI3 werde ich wohl nächstes Jahr wiederholen inklusive Hausaufgaben. Hoffentlich habe ich dann mehr Glück mit meiner Gruppe. Die alleine zu machen ist zeitlich wirklich fast gar nicht möglich 

Und Grundlagen der Elektrotechnik kann ich dann wohl auch etwas besser, weil ich dann die entsprechenden Mathekurse hatte. Hoffe ich jedenfalls.

Und ich muss noch zu den einzelnen Professoren rennen, um Kurse von der alten Uni anrechnen zu lassen. Aus irgendeinem Grund war ich immer noch nicht bei allen, das mag auch an deren viel zu kurzen Sprechzeiten liegen...

Wirklich glücklich bin ich irgendwie auch nicht, ich hatte gehofft, dass es besser laufen würde...

Mir fehlt auch irgendetwas, das mich wirklich motiviert. Hey, ich kann später Geld verdienen, mir ein tolles Auto kaufen, ein Haus... Und dann? Dann bin ich trotzdem nicht glücklicher, weil ich irgendwie einsam bin. Ich hätte gerne Freunde oder gar eine Freundin, aber ich habe immer das Gefühl, dass ich eh nur allen auf die Nerven gehe... Wieso also überhaupt welche suchen, wenn es doch eh nichts wird?


----------



## Grushdak (3. März 2014)

Magogan schrieb:


> Hab meinen Beitrag oben noch ergänzt. Jetzt darf man "die Anderen" also doch groß schreiben?


Hmm also ich habe, nachdem ich es so in der Schule lernen durfte, die Anderen schon vor ca 35 Jahren großschreiben dürfen. 


btt
meine Weisheitszahnruine ... 2/5
2 nur deshalb, da ich heute nun für Mittwoch endlich in der Uni-Klinik 'nen Besprechungstermin bekommen habe.
Ich hoffe, daß ich dann auch noch genauso schnell einen OP Termin bekomme.

gn8


----------



## Ogil (3. März 2014)

Bist Du nicht mehr an der Uni in Berlin? Von den Kursen her klingt das alles eher nach Technischer Informatik oder so - das hast Du Dir doch dann entsprechend auch ausgesucht oder nicht? 

Ich selbst hab ja an einer FH studiert - eben auch weil das als Ganzes besser durchorganisiert ist und man solche Fehler, dass man Faecher auf denen andere aufbauen noch nicht belegt hat, garnicht erst machen kann. Ausserdem natuerlich viel mehr auf Praxis als auf Theorie ausgelegt - was mir auch wichtig war.

Und zu Studiengruppen/Praktikums-/Uebungspartnern: Sucht man die sich nicht selbst aus? So war das zumindest bei uns...


----------



## Magogan (3. März 2014)

Ogil schrieb:


> Bist Du nicht mehr an der Uni in Berlin? Von den Kursen her klingt das alles eher nach Technischer Informatik oder so - das hast Du Dir doch dann entsprechend auch ausgesucht oder nicht?
> 
> Ich selbst hab ja an einer FH studiert - eben auch weil das als Ganzes besser durchorganisiert ist und man solche Fehler, dass man Faecher auf denen andere aufbauen noch nicht belegt hat, garnicht erst machen kann. Ausserdem natuerlich viel mehr auf Praxis als auf Theorie ausgelegt - was mir auch wichtig war.
> 
> Und zu Studiengruppen/Praktikums-/Uebungspartnern: Sucht man die sich nicht selbst aus? So war das zumindest bei uns...


Ja, genau, technische Informatik.

Ich konnte mir die Gruppenmitglieder selbst aussuchen, aber ich kannte dort niemanden und wusste ja vorher nicht, dass die nichts machen werden - außer bei der ersten Aufgabe, aber die wollten sich nicht zu viert treffen und haben das zu zweit gemacht, mit dem Ergebnis, dass wir 20 von 50 möglichen Punkten in der ersten Hausaufgabe hatten. Okay, ich habe bei der ersten HA auch nichts gemacht, aber das hätte eh nichts gebracht, da wir das dann noch hätten vergleichen müssen und das geht während des Tutoriums, in dem wir die HA abgeben sollen, eher schlecht...

Außerdem ist der Status einer Rückzahlung bei Paypal immer noch offen. Es sind immerhin 739 Euro, die ich gerne zurückbekommen würde... Keine Ahnung, was da das Problem ist... 2/5 Abgesehen davon bekomme ich auch noch Versandkosten zurück, die aber in den 739 Euro nicht drin sind. Das wird wohl wieder ein paar Anrufe kosten, die auch noch zurück zu erhalten (immerhin 22 Euro). 3/5

Jetzt schreibt mir Paypal per E-Mail, dass ein Guthaben auf meinem Konto ist, und ich gucke nach und sehe, dass genau 0 Euro drauf sind. WTF?


----------



## Alux (3. März 2014)

Magogan schrieb:


> Elektrotechnik ist einfach nichts für mich, ich bin eher Informatiker. Wenn mich das nicht interessiert, ist das auch doof.
> 
> Und MPGI3-Prüfung ohne vorher Hausaufgaben gemacht zu haben... Da ist klar, dass ich nicht bestehe. Ist einfach scheiße, wenn man eine Gruppe erwischt, die nichts machen will. Ich habe mehrmals gefragt, ob man sich irgendwann treffen könnte. Immer kam ein "Nein"... Und es ist einfach zu viel gewesen, um alles alleine zu machen, ich habe ja noch andere Kurse und Freizeit möchte ich auch mal haben.
> 
> Und dass über 50% der Studenten bei den beiden Klausuren, die ich auch nicht bestanden habe, durchgefallen sind, bedeutet zumindest, dass ich so schlecht nun auch wieder nicht sein kann Oo




Vorneweg, ich nimm mal das hier als Grundlage, sollte ne wichtige Info fehlen verzeihe mir.

1. Warum studierst du es wenn es dich nicht interessiert?
2. Gut so ne Gruppe kann jeder erwischen aber ich kann es dir nicht abnehmen, dass es für eine Person zu viel ist. Dann muss man halt mal eine Weile auf Freizeit verzichten. Ich weis ja nicht wie du dazu stehst, aber mir wär mein Studium wichtiger als meine Freizeit, Freizeit kann ich auch haben wenn Ferien sind, ich mal einen fixen Job habe oder in Pension bin. Außerdem, wenn man etwas unbedingt will, dann schafft man das auch.
3. Der Ansatz mit den 50% ist an sich gar nicht mal so schlecht, da muss ich dir mal zustimmen zur Abwechslung obwohl das nicht im geringsten eine Rechtfertigung ist sondern nur eine billige Ausrede für zu wenig lernen.


Und ja, dass kommt vielleicht etwas Aggro rüber, aber glaub mir, jammern hilft wirklich nicht weiter, hin und wieder mit deinem besten Freund und/oder Freundin drüber reden hilft da viel mehr und ich glaube dann würden dich hier im Forum nicht so viele nur als Nervbolzen sehen sondern auch so wie du wirklich bist

P.S. Was die Freundin angeht, glaub mir auf biegen und brechen jemanden finden klappt nicht, da spreche ich aus Erfahrung. Das endet dann meistens schmerzhaft. Am Besten einfach warten, die Richtige mit der es dann toll wird kommt genau dann, wenn du am Wenigsten damit rechnest und am Wenigsten nach jemanden suchst.


----------



## Magogan (3. März 2014)

Wie soll ich mit meinem besten Freund sprechen, wenn ich keinen besten Freund habe?

Ich suche bereits am wenigsten nach einer Freundin und ich rechne bereits damit, nie eine zu finden. Also müsste ich deiner Aussage nach bereits eine haben. Hab ich aber nicht.

Und ich habe einfach keine Zeit, um in 3 Wochen oder so 100 Stunden lang an einer Hausaufgabe zu sitzen. Vielleicht auch nur 50 Stunden. Keine Ahnung, wie lange das gedauert hätte, auf jeden Fall zu lange, um es alleine zu machen. Man soll das ja nicht grundlos in einer Gruppe machen... Wenn ich die Hausaufgaben mit mindestens 3,3 bestanden hätte, hätte ich das ganze Modul bestanden. Aber nein, ich hatte ja solch ein Glück mit der Gruppe...

Und Grundlagen der Elektrotechnik interessiert mich nicht, ich mag lieber Hardwareentwurf, deshalb habe ich technische Informatik gewählt. Leider gehört auch Elektrotechnik dazu 

Ich bin nicht sehr zufrieden mit dem, was ich in meiner Freizeit tue, es macht mir zwar ein wenig Spaß, aber so toll ist es nun auch wieder nicht. Aus irgendeinem Grund möchte ich mehr Freizeit haben, um in viel mehr Zeit die gleiche Menge an Spaß zu haben, die andere in kürzerer Zeit haben. Ob das Sinn ergibt, weiß ich aber auch nicht. Ich fühle mich vielleicht auch einfach unglücklich und will meine Freizeit dazu nutzen, um glücklicher zu werden. Aber das klappt irgendwie nicht und ich rede mir ein, dass ich glücklicher werde, wenn ich mehr Freizeit habe und weniger für das Studium mache. Vielleicht will ich auch einfach meine "verlorene" Kindheit nachholen und den Spaß haben, den ich damals nie hatte. Ach, ich weiß es auch nicht. Ich kann mich in meiner Freizeit jedenfalls nur sehr schwer dazu motivieren, etwas für das Studium zu tun.


----------



## Aun (3. März 2014)

nach dem, was du schreibst, stellst du dir selber das größte bein....... mehr fällt mir da net ein......
und dann isses kein wunder.....


----------



## Magogan (3. März 2014)

Aun schrieb:


> nach dem, was du schreibst, stellst du dir selber das größte bein....... mehr fällt mir da net ein......
> und dann isses kein wunder.....


Das ist mir auch schon aufgefallen. Ich weiß bloß nicht, wie ich es hinbekomme, die Beine so zu bewegen, dass ich mir nicht selbst ein Bein stelle. Ich könnte mich natürlich sprichwörtlich in einen Rollstuhl setzen, dann könnte ich mir nicht mehr selbst ein Bein stellen. Aber wie das gehen soll und ob ich das will, weiß ich auch nicht, denn ich habe keine Ahnung, ob die sprichwörtliche Welt rollstuhlgerecht ist...

Ich wäre lieber normal intelligent gewesen (IQ 100 oder so), aber nein, natürlich muss ich als Hochbegabter (laut letztem IQ-Test habe ich einen IQ von 130) auf die Welt kommen, das hat mich ja echt weit gebracht im Leben -.- Wenn ich nicht hochbegabt wäre, wäre ich wohl viel glücklicher im Leben... Ach, das wäre so toll gewesen, ich hätte mich für viele normale Dinge begeistern können (vermutlich) und wäre nicht wegen meiner Intelligenz gemobbt worden, wahrscheinlich hätte ich auch schon eine Freundin, eine abgeschlossene Ausbildung und einen Job. Und was habe ich stattdessen? Toll, ich kann ein paar Dinge leicht verstehen, die andere nicht so leicht verstehen, das macht mich natürlich viel glücklicher -.-


----------



## Ogil (3. März 2014)

Magogan schrieb:


> Ich wäre lieber normal intelligent gewesen (IQ 100 oder so), aber nein, natürlich muss ich als Hochbegabter (laut letztem IQ-Test habe ich einen IQ von 130) auf die Welt kommen, das hat mich ja echt weit gebracht im Leben -.- Wenn ich nicht hochbegabt wäre, wäre ich wohl viel glücklicher im Leben...


Vielleicht liegt das Problem darin, dass sich heute jeder fuer etwas ganz Besonderes haelt, nur weil er beim letzten grossen Bild-IQ-Test wusste, wer grad im Big Brother Haus sitzt und weil er seinen Namen rueckwaerts in 3 Sprachen tanzen kann. Und nicht nur das - jeder erwartet aufgrund dessen auch noch, dass ihm deshalb irgendwelche ganz speziellen Privilegien zustehen, dass er es verdient hat eine gute Ausbildung, einen guten Job und insgesamt ein tolles Leben auf dem silbernen Tellerchen praesentiert zu bekommen. Und wozu? Damit er sich die bloedsinnigen Traeume und Wuensche erfuellen kann, die ihm ganz passend gleich mit praesentiert werden - jedoch ohne wirklich die eigenen zu sein und die ihn deshalb auch nicht gluecklich machen werden.

Vielleicht sollte man einfach anfangen sich einzugestehen, dass es dort draussen Millionen "Hochbegabter" gibt und dass es wenig heisst einer von ihnen zu sein, dass das einen nicht besser macht oder gluecklicher oder sonstwas. Jeder muss seine Moeglichkeiten nutzen um fuer sich herauszufinden was er will oder was ihn gluecklich macht - und dann daran arbeiten das auch zu erreichen. Dabei wird man sicher auch mal auf die Fresse fliegen - aber auch das ist ein Teil des Erwachsenwerdens.


----------



## ZAM (4. März 2014)

Grundsatzdiskussionen ...


----------



## Selor Kiith (4. März 2014)

Scheiß Mist Idioten bei Google und ihr ständiges verf***** Rumgefingere an Youtube und das es jetzt schon wieder Probleme ohne ende macht 5/5


----------



## Magogan (4. März 2014)

Selor schrieb:


> Scheiß Mist Idioten bei Google und ihr ständiges verf***** Rumgefingere an Youtube und das es jetzt schon wieder Probleme ohne ende macht 5/5


Wem sagst du das? Selbst mein Kanaltrailer, der nicht mal 1,5 Minuten lang ist, wurde zwei mal (hab ihn erneut hochgeladen) nicht in 4K verarbeitet. Ich fühle mich veräppelt, andere Videos sind in 4K verfügbar, aber bei meinen Videos macht YouTube Probleme... Teilweise ist ja nicht einmal 1440p verfügbar. Es ist ja auch niemand erreichbar bei Google, dem man das Problem schildern könnte. Ich würde ja sogar monatlich zahlen, wenn es Support gäbe und es besser funktionieren würde.

Und es tut sich ja auch nichts. Das Problem besteht seit mindestens 2 Wochen... 5/5

Es ist inzwischen so weit, dass ich auch lieber eine eigene Videoplattform aufbauen würde, die solche Probleme nicht hat, aber mir fehlen dazu die finanziellen Mittel. Wenn ich das dann irgendwann doch schaffen sollte, wird die Videoplattform wahrscheinlich von Google für ein paar Millionen gekauft und ich habe für den Rest meines Lebens ausgesorgt xD Dann wird sie aber vermutlich nicht mehr richtig funktionieren, siehe YouTube xD


----------



## Grushdak (4. März 2014)

Hmmm, hab gar keine Probleme mit youtube ... hmmm

Und ein 1.5min Video in 4k?
Sorry in der kurzen Zeit konnte ich nicht so viel erkennen - hörte bei ca 720p HD auf. 

Warum youtube allerdings abundzu mal etwas hakt liegt imo mehr daran, 
was für ein Scheiß da auch inzwischen hochgeladen wird.
Teilweise ist das nicht mehr zum aushalten ...

*edit:*
Und natürlich bietet google wunderbare Möglichkeiten, sie zu kontaktieren und über sie zu diskutieren. 

gn8


----------



## Aun (4. März 2014)

achtung sarkasmus des vorposters sei bitte zu beachten 

mkiczh regen atm ninjalooter auf


----------



## Grushdak (4. März 2014)

Aun, das kommt wahrscheinlich von meiner derzeitigen Zusatz-Nahrung - Schmerzmittel. 
Ich hoffe, das ist schon möglichst bald wieder vorbei.^^
Morgen mittag weiß ich da schon mehr, wenn die mich aus der Klinik wieder rauslassen.

gn8


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (5. März 2014)

Wenn nicht jeder 2te meinen würde er müsse seinen spielerischen Dünnschiss in Form von langweiligen, unlustigen und vorallem unnötigen Lets Play Videos hochladen würde das Shittube ziemlich entlasten. Generell sollte die Plattform mal gründlich gereinigt werden sowie Einschränkungen für Videos pro Monat.


----------



## seanbuddha (5. März 2014)

http://9gag.com/girl




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Mal ganz im ernst. Das Internet scheint mir komplett nur für Männer zugeschnitten zu sein.

Wenn dann bitte auch was für beide Geschlechter.


----------



## Manowar (5. März 2014)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Mal ganz im ernst. Das Internet scheint mir komplett nur für Männer zugeschnitten zu sein.



Ist schon gut so :>


----------



## kaepteniglo (5. März 2014)

Ubisoft...



> Hi Thomas
> Leider müssen wir dir mitteilen, dass es uns nicht möglich sein wird, deine Version von South Park: Der Stab der Wahrheit wie ursprünglich geplant am 6. März zu liefern.
> 
> Die ausgelieferte Version von South Park: Der Stab der Wahrheit enthält ein verfassungswidriges Symbol, weshalb wir das Spiel auf dem Deutschen, Österreicher sowie auch Schweizer Markt zu diesem Zeitpunkt leider nicht veröffentlichen dürfen. Es ist nicht nötig, deine Vorbestellung zu ändern oder zu stornieren. Ein neuer Erscheinungstermin für South Park: Der Stab der Wahrheit für den deutschen, österreichischen und auch Schweizer Markt wird in Kürze bekanntgegeben und deine Bestellung zu diesem neuen Termin ausgeliefert.
> ...


----------



## Sh1k4ri (5. März 2014)

Und ich habe mich schon gefragt, warum hier vorhin Schüsse fielen und so viel Polizei unterwegs war...

http://www.mopo.de/polizei/harburg-polizisten-schiessen-auf-messer-mann-nach-ehestreit,7730198,26472560.html


2 Straßen weiter von mir aus. Wie kann man nur so dumm sein.


----------



## Saji (5. März 2014)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Wenn dann bitte auch was für beide Geschlechter.



http://imgur.com/r/ladyboners

*flies away*


----------



## iShock (5. März 2014)

Das Programm Solidworks boooah ich "rage" mir hier einen ab unfassbar .... 4/5 ~_~


----------



## Selor Kiith (5. März 2014)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Mal ganz im ernst. Das Internet scheint mir komplett nur für Männer zugeschnitten zu sein.
> 
> Wenn dann bitte auch was für beide Geschlechter.



Nur weil du nix findest bzw. dir nicht die Mühe machst...




Mein Aufreger ist immernoch Youtube und Google... ich hoffe die kriegen ihre verf****** Verbindungsprobleme langsam in den Griff -.- 5/5


----------



## Aun (5. März 2014)

die uncut version von sp:tsot


----------



## Saji (6. März 2014)

Aun schrieb:


> die uncut version von sp:tsot



Jo, DIE regt mich auch total auf!


----------



## Aun (6. März 2014)

Saji schrieb:


> Jo, DIE regt mich auch total auf!



hoppala ^^


----------



## schneemaus (6. März 2014)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Und ich habe mich schon gefragt, warum hier vorhin Schüsse fielen und so viel Polizei unterwegs war...
> 
> http://www.mopo.de/p...-nach-ehestreit,7730198,26472560.html
> 
> ...



Oh, äh... nett o.O


BTT: Dass der Rewe hier umgeräumt hat und ich jetzt immer erstmal ewig suchen muss, um den Krempel zu finden, den ich brauche


----------



## Magogan (6. März 2014)

schneemaus schrieb:


> BTT: Dass der Rewe hier umgeräumt hat und ich jetzt immer erstmal ewig suchen muss, um den Krempel zu finden, den ich brauche


Unser REWE auch, ebenso der Lidl vor einiger Zeit. Irgendwie scheint das jeder zu machen, außer real... Den Sinn dahinter habe ich noch nie verstanden. Ich suche gar nicht erst, ich frage einfach das Personal  Ich habe mal nach der Schoko-Milch im Lidl gesucht, die nicht gekühlt werden muss. Ich musste eine/n Mitarbeiter/in fragen und mir wurde dann gesagt, dass die im Kühlregal steht...


----------



## heinzelmännchen (6. März 2014)

Der Supermarkt bei mir im Dorf räumt auch ständig um...

Die Taktik is glaube ich: Wenn der Kunde suchen muss, kommt er an mehr Produkten vorbei und kauft Dinge, die er gar net braucht....



Was mich auch noch aufregt:

Schon wieder ne Mandelentzündung, die letzte is vllt. 3 Wochen her --> Rückfall -.-

Darf ich erstmal heute nachmittag schön zum HNO-Arzt und warten und warten und warten...

Ich hasse es krank zu sein!


----------



## Magogan (6. März 2014)

Ich muss zum Augenarzt und habe einen Termin frühestens im April bekommen...

Minecraft... WTF ist dein Problem, Minecraft? AC4 kann ich problemlos in Ultra HD spielen und aufnehmen, aber Minecraft mit Shadern und Optifine läuft mit Aufnahme selbst in Full HD nicht mal mit konstanten 30 FPS!? Ich vermute mal, dass es an Java liegt. Es ist mir unverständlich, wieso man keine C++-Version mit anständiger Performance veröffentlicht -.- Geld haben die ja nun wirklich genug...


----------



## Wynn (6. März 2014)

wenn nur sehtest ist das macht auch fielmann zum bsp 

ansonsten wegen augengrippe der hausarzt oder so ^^

oder biste farbenblind geworden ? vieleicht brauchste ne brille mit filter für die pc arbeit


----------



## Magogan (6. März 2014)

Wynn schrieb:


> wenn nur sehtest ist das macht auch fielmann zum bsp
> 
> ansonsten wegen augengrippe der hausarzt oder so ^^
> 
> oder biste farbenblind geworden ? vieleicht brauchste ne brille mit filter für die pc arbeit


Der Optiker sagte, ich solle zum Augenarzt gehen, weil sich die Brechkraft eines meiner Augen um 1 Dioptrie verändert hat innerhalb von 1,5 Jahren Oo Und das nicht etwa zum Negativen, sondern zum Positiven. Also müsste ich ja jetzt schärfer sehen xD


----------



## Schrottinator (6. März 2014)

heinzelmännchen schrieb:


> Die Taktik is glaube ich: Wenn der Kunde suchen muss, kommt er an mehr Produkten vorbei und kauft Dinge, die er gar net braucht....



Da ist tatsächlich sogar was dran. Hab's mal in einem Artikel gelesen (was man sich nicht alles antut, wenn man warten muss...) und da ging es darum, dass man irgendwie versuchen will, dass der Kunde so viele Prosukte wie möglich wahrnimmt, damit zum Geplanten noch die "Spontansachen" dazu kommen. Leider komm ich nimmer drauf, wie genau das war... . IKEA funktioniert so ähnlich. Die versuchen auch, dass der Kunde ein mal komplett durch den Laden geht, damit er noch spontan was mitnehmen will.


----------



## Dominau (6. März 2014)

Schrottinator schrieb:


> Da ist tatsächlich sogar was dran. Hab's mal in einem Artikel gelesen (was man sich nicht alles antut, wenn man warten muss...) und da ging es darum, dass man irgendwie versuchen will, dass der Kunde so viele Prosukte wie möglich wahrnimmt, damit zum Geplanten noch die "Spontansachen" dazu kommen. Leider komm ich nimmer drauf, wie genau das war... . IKEA funktioniert so ähnlich. Die versuchen auch, dass der Kunde ein mal komplett durch den Laden geht, damit er noch spontan was mitnehmen will.



Obwohl ich es mir bei IKEA auch nicht anders vorstellen könnte. Stell dir mal vor das hinter allen Ausstellungsstücken die Ware steht ( Küchenzeilen, Schränke, etc. ) und man dann mit seinen 
Einkäufen noch überall durchlaufen muss um an die Kasse zu kommen.


----------



## schneemaus (6. März 2014)

Klar ist das so gedacht, funktioniert bei mir aber leider nicht - ich weiß, was ich brauche, geh rein, kauf das und geh an die Kasse. Fertig. Bei IKEA sieht das schon wieder anders aus 


BTT: Leute, denen man ein knappes Jahr versucht zu helfen und dabei zusieht, wie sie trotz professioneller Hilfe weiterhin stagnieren, mal Klartext mit ihnen redet, bevor man wirklich irgendwann ausflippt und man dann ein "Na dann war's das eben" und ein Türenknallen als Dankeschön bekommt, obwohl man ungefähr tausendmal gesagt hat, dass es nicht böse gemeint ist, sondern im Gegenteil und ich mir gar nicht so lange Mühe gegeben hätte, wenn mir die Person egal wäre. Mannomann. Ich kann gar nicht wirklich sagen, wie sehr mich das aufregt.


----------



## seanbuddha (7. März 2014)

Selor schrieb:


> Nur weil du nix findest bzw. dir nicht die Mühe machst...



War jetzt rein auf 9gag bezogen.


----------



## Magogan (8. März 2014)

Intels Fantasiepreise... Ein Haswell-E mit 8 Kernen wird vermutlich im 3. Quartal 2014 erhältlich sein - für 1000 Euro. Das Schlimme ist, dass ich den vielleicht sogar kaufen muss, weil der i7-3930K inzwischen recht langsam ist für meine Bedürfnisse. Also werde ich wohl sparen müssen in nächster Zeit... 4/5

Es dauert wahrscheinlich bis Dienstag, bis ich die 739 Euro zurück habe, die ich für die zurückgeschickte Leinwand bezahlt habe. 2/5 Ich frage mich ja, wie es sein kann, dass die die Leinwand immer noch im Sortiment haben. Die weiße Fläche besteht aus hellen und dunklen Streifen und auf der Rückseite ist keine lichtundurchlässige Schicht angebracht. Gibt es echt Leute, die die Leinwand kaufen und dann behalten?


----------



## Schrottinator (8. März 2014)

3 komische Medienkasper zelebrieren ihre "YOLO SWAGGEREI" im Fernsehen. Mir fehlen die Cartoons....


----------



## Patiekrice (8. März 2014)

schneemaus schrieb:


> BTT: Dass der Rewe hier umgeräumt hat und ich jetzt immer erstmal ewig suchen muss, um den Krempel zu finden, den ich brauche



Ja, die machen doch ab dem 10. März auch bei Payback mit und müssen doch Platz für die Payback-Automaten schaffen 



___

WIESO UM ALLER WELT schauen alle Leute diese Hundequäl-Video von diesem blonden Spasti auf Facebook/Youtube/whereever an..?! Man WEISS DOCH was da passieren wird, ein Vollhonk macht irgendwas brutales mit seinem Tier. WARUM muss man sich sowas dann noch anschauen und ihm oder dem Uploader Klicks verleihen? Es reicht wenn das ein paar Hundert Leute sehen und von denen das weitergeleitet wird, die 100.000 oder wie viele auch immer, die jetzt Hasstiraden starten, haben doch einfach nichts besseres zu tun. DIE SCHLIMMSTEN DINGE PASSIEREN, WENN DIE KAMERA AUS IST DAFUQ! Macht euch das mal klar, es passiert mit so vielen Tieren so viel Leid .. MINÜTLICH und ihr startet da jetzt so einen Shitstorm wegen einem.. Zwar "schön" dass er sich dabei hat filmen lassen und jetzt scheinbar im Behandlung/Untersuchungshaft ist und ihm das Tier weggenommen wurde, aber man brauch doch das Video nicht schauen und teilen und sagen wie schrecklich das ist. Klar ist es das, aber ein "Share" mit einem dummen Kommentar und 1000 weinenden Smilys ist halt Schwachsinn und es klicken einfach noch viel mehr Leute dieses Video an. Und WEIL SOWAS Klicks bringt, werden immer wieder Leute sowas hochladen. Es gibt auch zig Videos davon wie in irgendwelchen Ghettos den armen Laufburschen die Köpfe mit Kettensäge zermammelt werden. Die teilen irgendwie die wenigsten.. aber lasst bloß eine Katze oder einen Hund vor der Kamera sein.. da schreien sie gleich alles auf.. aber guten Appettit beim Sonntagsbraten heute. Ich spuck auf euch!


----------



## Wynn (9. März 2014)

das ende der sookie stackhouse reihe

man baut die story um 2 personen 10 bücher auf nur um in 2 bücher es zu verkomplizieren und im finalen buch alles über den haufen zu werfen was in den letzten 10 büchern passierte


----------



## Sh1k4ri (11. März 2014)

50GB RUNTERZIEHEN FÜR TITANFALL UUUURRRGH 50/5




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




q_______________________q


----------



## Saji (11. März 2014)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> 50GB RUNTERZIEHEN FÜR TITANFALL UUUURRRGH 50/5
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ja, die müllen deinen PC mit 30GB Sprachdateien für andere Sprachen zu die du dann nicht mal entfernen kannst weil sie in verschissenen Containerdateien stecken. Mit einer Sprache hätte das Ding gerade mal 15 bis 20GB. DAS regt mich auch grade tierisch auf.


----------



## Magogan (11. März 2014)

Festplatte zur Garantieabwicklung eingesendet, neue zurückbekommen, gleiches Problem. Offensichtlich liegt es an der Revision, die mit 1K02 funktionieren problemlos, die eine mit 1K01 macht aber Probleme. Vielleicht sollte man die auch nicht zusammen in einem RAID verwenden, andererseits sind es ja die gleichen Festplatten (abgesehen von der unterschiedlichen Revision).

Mal sehen, was WD dazu sagt, aber so wie es aussieht, muss ich wohl wieder viel Geld für eine Festplatte ausgeben, wenn die von WD nicht ersetzt wird. Andererseits habe ich die "alte" mit 1K01 bei Amazon gekauft, die sind sehr kulant bei solchen Dingen... Ich weiß aber nicht mal, ob die Festplatte überhaupt kaputt ist, auch wenn das sehr wahrscheinlich ist. Vielleicht ist das auch so ein Bug, der nur bei bestimmten Anwendungen auftritt und ich habe das Pech, solche Anwendungen zu nutzen. 

2.0 + 2.0 = 3.9999999 von 5


----------



## Sh1k4ri (11. März 2014)

Saji schrieb:


> Ja, die müllen deinen PC mit 30GB Sprachdateien für andere Sprachen zu die du dann nicht mal entfernen kannst weil sie in verschissenen Containerdateien stecken. Mit einer Sprache hätte das Ding gerade mal 15 bis 20GB. DAS regt mich auch grade tierisch auf.



Hab ich auch gelesen. Und Respawn möchte das noch nichtmal ändern bzw. sagt, dass es notwendig ist alle Sprachen zu installieren. Naja. Hab ihn jetzt seit 8 Uhr laufen, und aus irgendeinem Grund (der mir noch nicht ersichtig ist) lade ich mit 4 mb/s runter, obwohl ich ne 16k Leitung habe.

Stört mich jetzt nicht


----------



## Selor Kiith (11. März 2014)

"Natur Filet Streifen", die dann doch nur rein pflanzliche Sojaprodukte sind und dabei noch ohne Scham "Authentischer Fleisch Geschmack und Aroma" draufdrucken... 5/5


----------



## Saji (11. März 2014)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Hab ich auch gelesen. Und Respawn möchte das noch nichtmal ändern bzw. sagt, dass es notwendig ist alle Sprachen zu installieren. Naja. Hab ihn jetzt seit 8 Uhr laufen, und aus irgendeinem Grund (der mir noch nicht ersichtig ist) lade ich mit 4 mb/s runter, obwohl ich ne 16k Leitung habe.
> 
> Stört mich jetzt nicht



Ja, Origin berechnet falsch. Der Download ist nur um die 21GB groß, entpackt dann 49.9GB. Origin geht aber scheinbar von 50GB aus; das ist mir da schon öfters aufgefallen.


----------



## Magogan (12. März 2014)

Die Rückzahlung vom Kaufpreis der Leinwand, die ich zurückgeschickt habe, ist immer noch offen. Eigentlich sollte das Geld gestern auf dem Paypal-Konto sein. Was mit den fehlenden 22 Euro für die Versandkosten ist, weiß ich auch nicht. 5/5, weil ich nicht weiß, ob ich das Geld überhaupt bekomme...

So, wie die Leinwand aussah, wundert es mich, dass die die noch im Sortiment haben. Wer gibt bitte 739 Euro für eine solche Leinwand aus, die unterschiedlich helle gräuliche Streifen auf der gesamten Bildfläche hat? Bzw. wer behält die, wenn er die einmal gesehen hat? Man hat mir versichert, dass dieses Aussehen normal ist! Oo Welch Ironie, dass die Leinwand für 300 Euro deutlich besser ist, wohlgemerkt vom selben Hersteller Oo


----------



## Grushdak (12. März 2014)

Mago, Du wiederholst Dich, kommst ja gar nicht mehr aus dem Ärger raus.
Nur das wiederholt zu posten macht es auch nicht besser!
Und wer bitte kauft überhaupt erst mal so eine teure Leinwand?  ^^

gn8


----------



## Magogan (12. März 2014)

Grushdak schrieb:


> Mago, Du wiederholst Dich, kommst ja gar nicht mehr aus dem Ärger raus.
> Nur das wiederholt zu posten macht es auch nicht besser!
> Und wer bitte kauft überhaupt erst mal so eine teure Leinwand?  ^^
> 
> gn8


Stimmt schon, aber ich ärgere mich, da ich mein Geld zurückhaben will.

Leinwände sind so teuer, das ist normal. Ich habe eine "billige" für 300 Euro gehabt und die hatte so viele Wellen wie die Nordsee bei Sturm.


----------



## Jordin (12. März 2014)

Kann mich nicht entscheiden 5/5


----------



## Aun (12. März 2014)

Jordin schrieb:


> Kann mich nicht entscheiden 5/5



nimm mich, ich bin immer die beste wahl


----------



## Saji (12. März 2014)

Aun schrieb:


> nimm mich, ich bin immer die beste wahl






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



---

Mich regt das Wetter grade auf. Sonne ist ja toll nach der Kälte, aber kann sie sich mal entscheiden? Ich pups die Wolken gleich persönlich weg! 2/5


----------



## Alux (12. März 2014)

Jordin schrieb:


> Kann mich nicht entscheiden 5/5



Erdbeer


----------



## Firun (12. März 2014)

500 Internal Server Error

Sorry, something went wrong.

A team of highly trained monkeys has been dispatched to deal with this situation.

If you see them, show them this information:
AB38WEOo4ypYZIldWsZMqvK8jcTFKtKekodqqT1am5ucsyTfaHZHVGObuqZN
BINSfd1w4-X7gq0cV4toQEXWWDWUoqQY1UclhEfwubfoS5Cv6JX9clPsE0ry
gFxjbikaRfNODwO4ERDEjpgOV-ii0lJkXPUjuhmELHPq_jmYsiXzeNDdASGJ..............u.s.w.


5/5


----------



## Patiekrice (12. März 2014)

Da bin ich froh, dass meine neuen Druckerpatronen ankommen (habe nur schwarz bestellt weil ich ja nur schwarz drucken will) und dann sagt mein Drucker mir jetzt "olol bevor Du mit mir IRGENDWAS machen kannst musst du aber noch Magenta und Cyan austauschen trolololol!!" .. Was zum Teufel soll das... Ich glaube ich drucke das einfach morgen bei der Arbeit aus .. ist mir jetzt zu "riskant" da noch ein paar Tage zu warten, nicht dass der GEZ-Mensch irgendwann einfach vor meiner Tür steht. DUMME DRUCKERWELT! Und meine Finger sind auch noch schwarz, weil ich mit dieser verkackten Patrone noch rumkaspern musste und das obwohl ich gerade mit Aun baden war    So ein Mist.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Edit: Ach, scheiss drauf .. ich kaufe einfach noch die die restlichen Farben jetzt dazu und dann muss die GEZ halt warten .. deren Pech wenn man den Scheiss nicht online anfechten kann.  GNARFOGNARF!!!


----------



## Jordin (13. März 2014)

Verdammte GEZ! Ich hasse den Verein. Mafia-Methoden. Böse, ganz böse, nicht-Christen-Menschen. Penner die. Die ham mich mal bis Neuseeland verfolgt. Ihr mich auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wenn Amoklauf - dann da!

Schlafen funktioniert nicht 5/5

Update:
Hab' mich doch allen ernstes auf ne Diskussion im Gildenchat eingelassen. Wie BEKLOPPT bin ich eigentlich?!? (5/5 defnitiv) Dabei kenn ich die Horst' nicht ma, sondern will nur von den Gildenboni profitieren. Jetzt sitz ich hier und reg mich maßlos auf, dass ich kotzen könnte! fuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu


----------



## Grushdak (13. März 2014)

Traurig traurig, solltest Du ne Gilde nur benutzen, um die Boni zu leechen.

bt

Mein heutiger Start in den Tag ~/5

der Ablauf:

- gestern 23 Uhr ne Schmerztablette genommen
- heute 3:15 Uhr wegen höllischen Schmerzen aufgewacht
- Schmerztablette genommen ... keine Wirkung
- mit Salzwasser gegurgelt (winzige und nur sehr kurzzeitige Wirkung)
- Zähne mit Fluoridzahncreme geputzt (dasselbe)
- dazwischen immer wieder mal hingelegt
- 5 Uhr immer noch wach und nächste Schmerztablette genommen
- danach um 5:30 geduscht/aufgestanden (wenn ich auf bin scheint es etwas besser zu sein)
- danach Sofaknutschen mit Klamotten und Fernsehen
- immer wieder Pochern mit mittleren perm Schmerzen und Unwohlsein (wohl die Nebenwirkungen)
- 10 Uhr Gang zur Arbeit, die bis 15:30 dauerte

- zuletzt zum Arzt, um mir andere und wieder verschreibungspflichtige Pillen zu holen.
- 18 Uhr Abendbrot - anschließend eine der neuen Pillen.

- Nun geht es mir besser, mit leichten perm Schmerzen

Hoffentlich wiederholt sich das bis Mittwoch (OP) nicht wieder!
Dann benötige ich eh keine der Pillen mehr. 

ps. Das Arbeiten im Freien/in der Sonne tat mir gut.

greetz


----------



## Kamos - Taerar (13. März 2014)

0/5 Ich glaube mich bringt kaum mehr etwas aus der Fassung. Den grössten Mist sollte ich überstanden haben. Nun bin ich ein sehr passiver aber auch zufriedener Mensch geworden. ^^

Ah und so nebenbei: Mir fällt gerade auf, dass sich die Probleme seit dem erstellen des Threads stark verändert haben. Mich würde interessieren was die Leute heute über ihre damaligen Problemchen denken. Hab mir mal die ersten zwei Seiten durchgelesen und man merkt schon, dass ein paar Jahre ins Land gezogen sind.


----------



## Humpelpumpel (13. März 2014)

Bewerbungsgespräch 2x seitens Firma verschoben worden, heute wäre der 3. Termin gewesen. Mittags per Mail eine Absage bekommen... 5/5


----------



## Sh1k4ri (13. März 2014)

Diese Woche 5/5

Erst hatte Opa nen leichten Schlaganfall und gestern ist Stiefvater gestürzt... Pff.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (13. März 2014)

Bekomme nie die Dropps die ich will. :x
Haben heute Fußball gespielt in der Schule und einer hat mich so umgehauen das ich quasi mit der Außenseite meines Knöchel auf dem Boden war und mein Fuß komplett auf dem Außenriss stand, das tat scheiße weh. :s


----------



## spectrumizer (13. März 2014)

STEAM DOWN! 5/5




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manowar (13. März 2014)

spectrumizer schrieb:


> STEAM DOWN! 5/5
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich bin hier von Morgends bis Abends nur am schufften. 
Zuerst arbeiten, dann nach Hause in die nächste Baustelle.
Wir haben meine komplette Wohnung renoviert.
Der Teppich ist aber noch nicht fest, Fußleisten fehlen, alles muss geputzt werden, Sachen wie Handtuchhalter und sowas sind noch nicht montiert etc..
Jedenfalls..nen Arsch voll Arbeit - die aber bald ihr Ende hat 

ABER heute wollte ich mir nen ruhigen Tag gönnen. Gemütlich 2-3 Bier trinken und Borderlands2 spielen..und dann geht der Dreck nicht 
Also schön halbherzig hier am werkeln und eigentlich 90% am Rechner sitzen..

Mag endlich mal wieder Ruhe haben 5/5


----------



## spectrumizer (13. März 2014)

Geht wieder. Kannst also doch noch abchillen.


----------



## Manowar (13. März 2014)

spectrumizer schrieb:


> Geht wieder. Kannst also doch noch abchillen.



Mach mir doch mal falsche Vorfreude 
(Toller neuer Smily)

Für Borderlands ist der Server immernoch kapott.


----------



## Aun (13. März 2014)

freunde sagen: gesundheit.
wirklich echte freunde: aas verrecke!


----------



## Saji (13. März 2014)

Humpelpumpel schrieb:


> Bewerbungsgespräch 2x seitens Firma verschoben worden, heute wäre der 3. Termin gewesen. Mittags per Mail eine Absage bekommen... 5/5



Jo, kenn ich. Und wenn man dann fragst warum man nun eine Absage bekam antworten die noch kackfrech "Ja Sie sind ja nicht zum Termin erschienen". Dafuq.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (14. März 2014)

Heute war eig. ein guter Tag, haben in der Schule Clockwork Orange geschaut, und danach auch noch 5 Stunden gehabt, welche okay waren.
Hab mich auch schon gefreut heim zu kommen, hab ja so einiges erwartet. Heute sollten meine 30mm Tunnel ankommen, Splinter Cell Blacklist und mein Router.
Bei Kabel Deutschland gab ich an sie sollen ABENDS liefern, da ich vormittag/mittags ja nicht da bin. Komm ich heim hängt der gelbe Abholschein für die Filiale dran. ( BTCH WARUM FRAGST DU MICH WANN ICHS HABEN WILL WENN IHR ES FRÜHER LIEFERT) Naja, bin ich zum Rewe getrottet und da kam mir der Postwagen entgegen, immerhin hab ich jetzt meinen Router.
Die Tunnel waren auch da, sogar 30mm allerdings das falsche Modell und Blacklist ist auf Englisch statt Deutsch. FML.

fisted by internetshopping.


----------



## schneemaus (16. März 2014)

Leute, die mit unterdrückter Nummer anrufen 5/5. Wenigstens bin ich seit 8 auf den Beinen, sonst hätte ich mich erst Recht aufgeregt, dass innerhalb einer Dreiviertelstunde drei Anrufe von ID Unbekannt auf meinem Festnetz aufgelaufen sind. Jeder meiner Freunde weiß, dass ich bei unterdrückten Nummern nicht dran gehe. Zumal ich noch dazu eine leise Vermutung habe, wer es sein KÖNNTE, und dann macht mich das erst recht pissig. O-Ton Freundin: "Mann, das grenzt ja schon fast an Stalking."


----------



## EspCap (16. März 2014)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Jeder meiner Freunde weiß, dass ich bei unterdrückten Nummern nicht dran gehe.



... weil? 

Ich kenn genug Leute die gar nicht wissen dass ihre Nummer unterdrückt wird.


----------



## schneemaus (16. März 2014)

...weil ich schon genug unschöne Erfahrung damit gesammelt habe.


----------



## Magogan (16. März 2014)

Technik... Kein Bild -> Kabel umgesteckt, AVR resettet, ... Am Ende funktioniert es tatsächlich und alles ist genauso eingesteckt etc. wie am Anfang, als es nicht funktioniert hat. WTF? 4/5

Seit über 2 Wochen schon immer mal wieder Probleme mit dem Internet. Heute habe ich z.B. gerade mal 13 MBit/s (statt 128) Download und 2 MBit/s (statt 4) Upload. Vor zwei Wochen die Störung gemeldet, bisher keine Rückmeldung. 5/5


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (16. März 2014)

Ganze Rechte Körperseite tut weh, ich hab ständig Entzündungen in den Knochen und Bändern, sollte wohl mal zum Arzt. o_o


----------



## Magogan (17. März 2014)

nVidia... Wie kann es sein, dass ich einen Bluescreen bekomme, wenn ich einen Monitor anschalte? Natürlich mitten im Encoding, jetzt sind über 3 Stunden Encoding umsonst und ich muss da von vorne beginnen... Also es ist jetzt nicht wirklich aufwendig, aber das dauert eben nochmal deutlich länger, vermutlich locker bis morgen früh um 10 statt um 6 bis 7 Uhr... 4/5


----------



## bkeleanor (17. März 2014)

Posts wie..."soso, Sie können dein Handy Orten aber kein Flugzeug".
Die Weltmeere sind gross und elektronik hat nunmal die Angewohnheit im Wasser nicht mehr zu funktionieren. Ausserdem gibt es sowas Seegang bzw. Strömung. 

Mich überrascht das keineswegs, dass sie den Flieger nicht finden.
(wollte das nur mal loswerden da man auf memes im web leider nicht antworten kann).
2/5


----------



## Dominau (17. März 2014)

Beim Animal Crossing spielen ist jetzt schon 2x der Gameboy abgeschmiert.
Und dabei hatte ich doch grad ne Flunder gefangen mit der ich den Angelwettbewerb gewonnen hätte :/

3/5


----------



## Magogan (17. März 2014)

WD hat mir ein Tool zum Update der Firmware meiner Festplatte geschickt, das allerdings nur unter MS-DOS funktioniert. Ich habe es zwar per Emulator zum Laufen bekommen, aber es zeigt mir an, dass keine WD-Festplatten gefunden wurden...


----------



## Grushdak (18. März 2014)

Will einen Brief zum 75.ten an meine Mutter schicken.
Nur wußte ich gerade nicht die Postleitzahl in Hamburg.

Ich gab Hamburg und den Strassennamen ein und landete bei Maps von Google.
Und was sehe ich da ... scheinbar meinen Vater auf der Strasse vor seiner Haustür.
"Schön", wie sie die Gesichter kaum unkenntlich machen, vor allem einfach so alles filmen/fotografieren und auch noch on stellen. 5/5


----------



## Sh1k4ri (18. März 2014)

Meine Ausbildung/mein Leben 5/5

Null Motivation, hab das Gefühl ich mach das alles umsonst (tu ich auch aus finanzieller Sicht, Erzieherausbildung halt), keine Ahnung. Nächstes Jahr bin ich zwar durch, aber momentan ist es echt schlimm. Und am Ende immer noch aufs Geld gucken zu müssen kotzt mich sowas von an. 38 Stunden Woche und dann sogar noch draufzahlen. Man denkt ja immer Geld ist nicht so wichtig, wenn man aber sieht was Freunde sich so leisten (Fahren halt mal in den Urlaub, und ich häng hier rum). Ist nicht so, dass ich jeden Euro umdrehen muss. Aber ne eigene Wohnung, Führerschein, Urlaub... ist halt nicht drin. Und ich wusste es schon vorher, aber dass es so ein abfuck ist... nein. 3 Jahre sind einfach zu lang.


----------



## Magogan (18. März 2014)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Meine Ausbildung/mein Leben 5/5
> 
> Null Motivation, hab das Gefühl ich mach das alles umsonst (tu ich auch aus finanzieller Sicht, Erzieherausbildung halt), keine Ahnung. Nächstes Jahr bin ich zwar durch, aber momentan ist es echt schlimm. Und am Ende immer noch aufs Geld gucken zu müssen kotzt mich sowas von an. 38 Stunden Woche und dann sogar noch draufzahlen. Man denkt ja immer Geld ist nicht so wichtig, wenn man aber sieht was Freunde sich so leisten (Fahren halt mal in den Urlaub, und ich häng hier rum). Ist nicht so, dass ich jeden Euro umdrehen muss. Aber ne eigene Wohnung, Führerschein, Urlaub... ist halt nicht drin. Und ich wusste es schon vorher, aber dass es so ein abfuck ist... nein. 3 Jahre sind einfach zu lang.


Willkommen in Deutschland, einem der reichsten Länder der Welt.

4487 Euro. So viel verdient Günther Jauch. Nicht etwa pro Stunde. Nein. Pro MINUTE!!! Also Shika, was du in einem Jahr verdient, verdient Günther Jauch in 4-5 Minuten, indem er einfach doof rumsitzt und den Leuten zuhört, wie sie Werbung für ihre Bücher machen. Und weißt du, was das Tolle daran ist? Du, ja, genau du, zahlst auch noch sein Gehalt. Und du kannst nichts dagegen tun. Und ich auch nicht. Ich muss dafür nämlich auch zahlen. Na vielen Dank... Ich werde wohl das Fernsehen hier kündigen, da ich eh nichts mehr gucke (und wenn, dann sehe ich das meistens sowieso online). Trotzdem muss ich bald nur noch 17,50 Euro im Monat Rundfunkbeitrag zahlen. Immerhin habe ich dann 48 Cent pro Monat mehr. Und du auch. Ist das nicht schön? Dann wird es dir viel leichter fallen, deine Familie zu ernähren, und du wirst dich nicht mehr ganz so sehr darüber ärgern, wie viel Günther Jauch verdient.


----------



## Alux (19. März 2014)

Nicht Was sondern Jemand. Und der macht seinen Job verdammt gut, ist die erste Person die ich nicht schaff zu ignorieren.

Und mir is grad früher ein Ei aufn Küchenteppich gefallen -.-


----------



## Grushdak (19. März 2014)

@ Mago 5/5

1. 
Günther und Du sind 2 Welten, die nicht zueinander passen, die man nicht vergleichen kann.
2. 
Du zahlst für Jauch? 
Der bezahlt durch seine emensen Abgaben (ja, je mehr Verdienst umso höher auch sein Abzüge) viel eher für Dich.
Erst recht wenn Du "Dein"  verdientes (?) Geld rausschmeißt.

In welcher Welt lebst Du eigentlich?!

°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°
btt

- daß ich heute wegen Streiks ne halbe Stunde lang in die Uniklinik laufen durfte (ÖBV hat da mit ihrem Streik Glück gehabt) 5/5
- bekam heute ne 50er Packung Schmerztabletten verschrieben -> Zuzahlung 5&#8364; (wieso bekam ich das all die letzten Wochen nicht vom Hausarzt verschrieben - immer nur 20er für je 5&#8364;? 5/5

greetz


----------



## Magogan (19. März 2014)

Toll, Günther Jauch wird von meinem Geld bezahlt und muss einen Teil von meinem Geld an den Staat zahlen. Im Endeffekt bekomme ich dadurch aber auch nicht mehr Geld. Ich hätte mehr davon, wenn er einfach weniger verdienen würde und ich dafür weniger Rundfunkbeitrag zahlen müsste. Und ich bin wohl nicht der einzige, dem es so geht.

Außerdem können seine Talkshows ja nicht so viel wert sein, wenn er sogar vom ARD-Programmbeirat kritisiert wird.

Es geht doch darum, dass jemand, der durch als Rundfunkbeitrag getarnte Steuern bezahlt wird, mehr als die Bundeskanzlerin verdient. Wenn Angela Merkel plötzlich 10.000.000 statt 250.000 verdienen würde, würden sich auch einige aufregen.


----------



## Grushdak (19. März 2014)

Er wird von Dir bezahlt - von welchem Geld denn bitte?
Momentan kostest Du nur was!

Und schon mal daran gedacht, daß er genauso wie jeder Pflichtige für Rundfunk/TV bezahlt?!
Wenn Du (mehr) Geld brauchst - geh' arbeiten!

_abschließend zu Dir (endgültig)..._
Naja Wissen ist Macht - nix wissen macht auch nix.
Nicht wollen alleine genügt nicht, man darf sich auch keine Mühe geben. 



*edit*  So langsam verstehe ich Deine Posts als Provokation!

gn8 @ all

*indenGenesungsschlafgeht*


----------



## Humpelpumpel (19. März 2014)

Youtube beschwert sich ja auch nicht wenn du ihre Server mit deinen sinnlosen LP's vollmüllst...   

Morgen mal wieder einen - und hoffentlich für lange Zeit den letzten großen Zahnarzttermin - 3,5h lang munter an den oberen Frontzähnen rumschleifen lassen.  5/5


----------



## Jordin (20. März 2014)

WoW-Wartungsarbeiten 3/5
Aufn Donnerstag! Jetzt denk' ich doch den ganzen Tag, dass heut Mittwoch ist


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (20. März 2014)

Jordin schrieb:


> WoW-Wartungsarbeiten 3/5
> Aufn Donnerstag! Jetzt denk' ich doch den ganzen Tag, dass heut Mittwoch ist


THIS! 2/5

Und @ Shika, i know this feel bro...
Morgen beginnt mein Praktikum im KiGa. :/ grml/5, das koreanische Kind ist süß, aber der Rest nervt. >.<

Magogan 4/5, selbst deine Klickzahlen sagen dir "LASS ES BITTE!", in jedem 2ten Thread ist irgendein Post von dir mit deinem Technik/Lp-Kram, ich hab ja schon heraus gefunden das du dich mit nichts anderem profilieren kannst. Langsam ist aber mal gut.


----------



## ZAM (20. März 2014)

Indirekte Werbung entfernt.


----------



## Magogan (20. März 2014)

Dass hier dauernd meine Beiträge gelöscht werden. Wenn ich euch die Lebenszeit, die ich für das Schreiben von meiner Meinung nach zu Unrecht gelöschten Beiträgen verschwendet habe, in Rechnung stellen würde, hätte ich genug, um in den Urlaub zu fliegen.

Dieses Forum ist doch sinnlos. Wieso eröffnet ihr einen Smalltalk-Bereich, in dem man über fast nichts reden darf? Wenn sich jemand über mich aufregt, dann möchte ich dazu auch meine Meinung außern dürfen. Und die als indirekte Werbung abzutun, ist eine Frechheit. 10/5


----------



## martinanaa (20. März 2014)

Hi, 

mich regen so richtig arrogante Menschen auf, deren "ich bin was besseres" Gedanke auf ihrem Geldbeutel basieren. Ich fahre ein dickes Auto und darf deshalb einfach mal quer über den Bürgersteig parken. 

Sowas regt mich richtig auf ...


----------



## Alux (20. März 2014)

Wieder ne Absage für nen Job 5/5

Aun haste vermutlich recht, hab dir was zum schmunzeln geschickt ^^


----------



## Aun (20. März 2014)

alux ich würde es nicht machen


----------



## Jordin (21. März 2014)

Erduan vs. Meinungsfreiheit
Zensur? Twitter sperren? Das nimmt ja diktatorische Ausmaße an. Einen zu viel mit Putin gebechert?
Watt'n Spinner. 5/5

Ich verlange SANKTIONEN!!!


----------



## Alux (21. März 2014)

Regt mich jetzt zwar nicht so sehr auf aber ich finde es wirklich eine Frechheit, dass ich 2,10€ zahlen muss um eine Bestätigung meines Kirchenaustritts zu bekommen. Was ist nur so teuer an nem Blatt Papier?!


----------



## Wynn (21. März 2014)

das ist nicht das papier das ist die bearbeitungsgebühr


----------



## Alux (21. März 2014)

"Bearbeitungsgebühr"  Das ganze hat netmal 2 Minuten gedauert, 3 mal klicken und fertig


----------



## buffiman (21. März 2014)

Leute die einen mit angehen wenn man ausn Geschäft raus kommt um irgendwo beizutreten oder zu unterschreiben für irgendein Tier Verein oder sonstiges... nervig x100


----------



## Ogil (21. März 2014)

Alux schrieb:


> "Bearbeitungsgebühr"  Das ganze hat netmal 2 Minuten gedauert, 3 mal klicken und fertig



2,10€ * 30 = 63€/h - erscheint mir jetzt auch nicht abgehobener als was man fuer einen Handwerker zahlt. Zeit ist nunmal Geld.

In dem Fall ist wahrscheinlich ausserdem die Ablass-Gebuehr enthalten, damit Dein Seelenheil trotz Austritt gesichert ist


----------



## Alux (21. März 2014)

Ogil schrieb:


> 2,10€ * 30 = 63€/h - erscheint mir jetzt auch nicht abgehobener als was man fuer einen Handwerker zahlt. Zeit ist nunmal Geld.
> 
> In dem Fall ist wahrscheinlich ausserdem die Ablass-Gebuehr enthalten, damit Dein Seelenheil trotz Austritt gesichert ist



Ich zahl nie nen Handwerker, warum jemanden für ne Arbeit bezahlen die man selbst kann 

Alle 10 Austritte bekommt ein Pfarrer einen Ministranten nach Wahl der bei ihm wohnen darf.


----------



## schneemaus (21. März 2014)

Heute den halben Tag verpennt/im Bett verbracht 5/5. Ich hasse es, so unproduktiv zu sein. Aber heut hat's mich total erwischt. Mittags noch unterwegs gewesen, war so gegen halb zwei zu Hause, was zu essen gemacht, gegessen, danach Film geguckt, bis vor ner Viertelstunde geschlafen. Gnarf.


----------



## Magogan (21. März 2014)

Externe Festplatte gekauft und darauf vertraut, dass das Kabel auch lang genug ist... Ich habe mich geirrt, die haben ein Kabel mit gerade mal 30 cm Länge beigelegt... Jetzt musste ich die Festplatte notgedrungen an den Monitor hängen, der immerhin USB 3.0 hat - und davon gleich 3 Anschlüsse, die übrigens so schlecht angebracht sind, dass sie wohl nie jemand für USB-Sticks oder so nutzen wird, wenn er mal schnell einen USB-Stick anschließen will 

2/5, weil ich ja auch mal auf der Herstellerwebseite hätte nachgucken können...

Edit: 5/5, weil ich auch auf der Herstellerwebseite hätte nachgucken können und dort keine Angabe zur Länge des Kabel gefunden hätte Oo


----------



## Fakebook (22. März 2014)

Meine herzallerliebsten Nachbarn ziehen im Sommer um    drölfunzig/5

Ich werde die beiden derbe vermissen ... Lena, die Ukrainerin 'mit dem Herzen einer Mutter Teresa' und Achim, der selbst mit 2 Promille im Kopp nachts um 3 Uhr noch ein großartiger Gesprächspartner war.

Nuja, mal  schauen, was da Neues kommt. Sollten die neuen Nachbarn vom gleichen Schlag sein, wie meine 'Wand-an-Wand-aber-anderer-Hauseingang-Nachbarin', werden hysterische Ausbrüche meinerseits nicht ausbleiben. Bestenfalls Lena&Achim 2.0, schlechtestenfalls irgendwas grakiges mit dauerkläffender Töle (oder so was beknacktes, wie bei ner Bekannten nebenan: "Cocolein, Coco, Coco mein Süßer ... wenn du eine Frau wärest..." ... Mittfünfziger mit Papagei und zwischenmenschlichen Problemen)


----------



## Fakebook (22. März 2014)

Magogan schrieb:


> Externe Festplatte gekauft und darauf vertraut, dass das Kabel auch lang genug ist... Ich habe mich geirrt, die haben ein Kabel mit gerade mal 30 cm Länge beigelegt


Also meine USB-Anschlüsse sind min. 10 cm und max. 25 cm vom möglichen Ablageort der Externen entfernt. Selbst wenn ich meine Externe im Gewürzregal in der Küche lagern wollte, würde ein USB-Verlängerungskabel genügen.

Mago, wenn du kein genialer Troll bist, bist du der größte Vollhorst, der mir je untergekommen ist.


----------



## Magogan (22. März 2014)

Fakebook schrieb:


> Also meine USB-Anschlüsse sind min. 10 cm und max. 25 cm vom möglichen Ablageort der Externen entfernt. Selbst wenn ich meine Externe im Gewürzregal in der Küche lagern wollte, würde ein USB-Verlängerungskabel genügen.
> 
> Mago, wenn du kein genialer Troll bist, bist du der größte Vollhorst, der mir je untergekommen ist.



Hab ich auch schon versucht, aber das hat mit dem USB-2.0-Verlängerungskabel nicht funktioniert (die Festplatte wurde nicht angezeigt) und ich möchte nicht extra ein neues Kabel kaufen. Wenn die Produktbeschreibung ausführlicher gewesen wäre, hätte ich eine Festplatte mit längerem Kabel genommen oder ein Kabel gleich mitbestellt. Aber das war sie eben nicht. Mich stört es eben, dass die so geizig mit dem Kabel sind. Das würde die finanziell schon nicht ruinieren, wenn sie einfach ein 1 Meter langes Kabel beigelegt hätten. Und dann steht das auch nirgendwo, dass das Kabel nur 30 cm lang ist. Selbst wenn ich das Kabel gestern noch bestellt hätte, hätte ich es erst am Montag. Wenn der Monitor keinen eingebauten USB-Hub hätte, hätte ich die Festplatte bis dahin nicht nutzen können Oo

Ich hänge die Festplatte jetzt einfach an den Monitor, das geht ja auch. Allerdings frage ich mich, wieso man die USB-Anschlüsse vom Monitor so schwer zugänglich macht... Testen die das Produkt nicht vorher? So etwas müsste man doch merken und sich überlegen, wie man es besser lösen könnte. Wenn der Monitor an der Wand stehen würde, würde ich gar nicht an die USB-Anschlüsse rankommen Oo

Mir fällt gerade ein, dass ich ja auch vorne am PC 2 USB-3.0-Anschlüsse habe. Da könnte ich die Festplatte an anschließen, nur würde das Kabel dann im Weg hängen...

Also irgendwie ist alles nicht so optimal


----------



## Legendary (22. März 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schrottinator (22. März 2014)

Darf das Wochenende in der FH verbringen wegen ... und jetzt kommt das fiese daran: Zeitmessungen.
Das heißt, dass ich Samstag und Sonntag den ganzen Tag damit verbringen darf darauf zu warten ein Knöpfchen drücken zu können. Und das immer wieder und wieder und wieder und wieder und wieder und wieder und wieder und wieder und wieder und wieder und wieder und wieder und wieder und wieder und wieder und wieder und wieder und wieder und wieder und wieder und wieder und wieder und wieder und wieder und wieder und wieder und wieder und wieder und wieder und wieder und wieder und wieder und wieder und wieder und wieder und wieder und wieder und wieder und wieder und wieder und wieder und wieder und wieder und wieder und wieder und wieder und wieder und wieder und wieder und wieder und wieder und wieder und wieder und wieder und wieder und wieder und wieder und wieder und wieder und wieder und wieder und wieder und wieder und wieder und wieder und wieder und wieder und wieder und wieder und wieder und wieder und wieder und wieder und wieder und wieder und wieder und wieder und wieder und wieder und wieder und wieder und wieder und wieder und wieder und wieder und wieder und wieder und wieder und wieder und wieder und wieder und wieder und wieder und wieder und wieder und wieder und wieder und wieder und wieder und wieder und wieder und wieder und wieder und wieder und wieder und wieder und wieder und wieder und wieder und wieder und wieder und wieder und wieder und wieder und wieder und wieder und wieder und wieder und wieder und wieder und wieder und wieder und wieder und wieder und wieder und wieder und wieder und wieder und wieder und wieder und wieder und wieder und wieder und wieder und wieder und wieder und wieder und wieder und wieder und wieder und wieder und wieder und wieder und wieder und wieder und wieder und wieder und wieder und wieder und wieder und wieder und wieder und wieder und wieder und wieder und wieder und wieder und wieder und wieder und wieder und wieder und wieder und wieder und wieder und wieder und wieder und wieder und wieder und wieder und wieder und wieder und wieder und wieder und wieder und wieder und wieder und wieder und wieder und wieder und wieder und wieder und wieder und wieder und wieder und wieder und wieder und wieder und wieder und wieder und wieder und wieder und wieder und wieder und wieder und wieder und wieder und wieder und wieder und wieder und wieder und wieder und wieder und wieder und wieder und wieder und wieder und wieder und wieder und wieder und wieder und wieder und wieder und wieder und wieder und wieder und wieder und wieder und wieder und wieder und wieder und wieder und wieder und wieder und wieder und wieder und wieder und wieder und wieder und wieder und wieder und wieder und wieder und wieder und wieder und wieder und wieder und wieder und wieder und wieder und wieder und wieder und wieder und wieder und wieder und wieder und wieder und wieder und wieder und wieder und wieder und wieder und wieder und wieder und wieder und wieder und wieder und wieder und wieder und wieder und wieder und wieder und wieder und wieder und wieder und wieder und wieder und wieder und wieder und wieder und wieder und wieder und wieder und wieder und wieder und wieder und wieder und wieder und wieder und wieder und wieder und wieder und wieder und wieder und wieder und wieder und wieder und wieder und wieder und wieder und wieder und wieder und wieder und wieder und wieder und wieder und wieder und wieder und wieder und wieder und wieder und wieder und wieder und wieder und wieder und wieder und wieder und wieder und wieder und wieder und wieder und wieder und wieder und wieder und wieder und wieder und wieder und wieder und wieder und wieder und wieder und wieder und wieder und wieder und wieder und wieder und wieder und wieder und wieder und wieder und wieder und wieder und wieder und wieder und wieder und wieder und wieder und wieder und wieder und wieder und wieder und wieder und wieder und wieder und wieder und wieder und wieder und wieder und wieder und wieder und wieder und wieder und wieder und wieder und wieder und wieder und wieder und wieder und wieder und wieder und wieder und wieder und wieder und wieder und wieder und wieder und wieder und wieder und wieder und wieder und wieder und wieder und wieder und wieder und wieder und wieder und wieder und wieder und wieder und wieder und wieder und wieder und wieder und wieder und wieder und wieder und wieder und wieder und wieder und wieder und wieder und wieder und wieder und wieder und wieder und wieder und wieder und wieder und wieder und wieder und wieder und wieder und wieder und wieder und wieder und wieder und wieder und wieder und wieder und wieder und wieder und wieder und wieder und wieder und wieder und wieder und wieder und wieder und wieder und wieder und wieder und wieder und wieder und wieder und wieder und wieder und wieder und wieder und wieder und wieder und wieder und wieder und wieder und wieder und wieder und wieder und wieder und wieder und wieder und wieder und wieder und wieder und wieder und wieder und wieder und wieder und wieder und wieder und wieder und wieder und wieder und wieder und wieder und wieder und wieder und wieder und wieder und wieder und wieder und wieder und wieder und wieder und wieder und wieder und wieder und wieder und wieder und wieder und wieder und wieder und wieder und wieder und wieder und wieder und wieder und wieder und wieder und wieder und wieder und wieder und wieder und wieder und wieder und wieder und wieder und wieder und wieder und wieder und wieder und wieder und wieder und wieder und wieder und wieder und wieder und wieder und wieder und wieder und wieder....

FU Research!


----------



## Magogan (22. März 2014)

Diese Memes. Früher haben wir noch Texte geschrieben, heute müssen wir Texte mit unpassenden Bildern hinterlegen. Wieso? 1/5

Es scheint ja echt für jede Eventualität ein Meme zu geben Oo

Das klingt aber echt langweilig, Schrotti. Ist ja echt doof, wenn man sich nicht verdrücken darf...


----------



## Legendary (22. März 2014)

Magogan schrieb:


> Wieso? 1/5



Weil es exakt und zu 100% zu deinen Posts passt.


----------



## Magogan (22. März 2014)

Die Festplatte an den Monitor anzuschließen, ist auch keine allzu gute Lösung. Wenn ich das Kabel abziehe, muss ich den Monitor erst wieder gerade rücken. Schlimm, diese Welt...  Und wenn ich den Monitor ausschalte, habe ich keinen Zugriff mehr auf die Festplatte...


----------



## Dr.Gonzo (22. März 2014)

Legendary schrieb:


> Weil es exakt und zu 100% zu deinen Posts passt.



hmmmmmm...


----------



## Sh1k4ri (22. März 2014)

Diskussionen über Mago, die schon 100 mal geführt wurden und eh nix bringen und von irgend nem Mod gelöscht werden ohne Vorwarnung und dazu noch dein eigener Post, der eigentlich nix damit zu tun hatte und ja, dieser Beitrag trägt auch nur dazu bei... 2/5


----------



## Aun (22. März 2014)

Legendary schrieb:


> Weil es exakt und zu 100% zu deinen Posts passt.



ich hab mich grad echt am kaffee verschluckt




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alux (22. März 2014)

Ich kann meine Süße sicher bis Ende Mai nur alle 2-3 Wochen sehen


----------



## Saji (22. März 2014)

Alux schrieb:


> Ich kann meine Süße sicher bis Ende Mai nur alle 2-3 Wochen sehen



Hand in Gips?


----------



## Alux (22. März 2014)

Saji schrieb:


> Hand in Gips?





Nope, Frau mit sehr schwierigen familiären Umfeld (=am Wochenende keine Kontaktmöglichkeit) und jz anfangender Prüfungssaison.


----------



## Saji (22. März 2014)

Alux schrieb:


> Nope, Frau mit sehr schwierigen familiären Umfeld (=am Wochenende keine Kontaktmöglichkeit) und jz anfangender Prüfungssaison.



Hmhm... doof. Aber ihr macht das schon!


----------



## Jordin (22. März 2014)

Alux schrieb:


> Ich kann meine Süße sicher bis Ende Mai nur alle 2-3 Wochen sehen



^this
Und ich dachte, ich wäre die einzige 

Herz gebrochen 5/5


----------



## Magogan (22. März 2014)

Dass ich immer noch keine Freundin habe. Dabei bin ich doch so ein liebevoller Mann, der gut zuhören kann, gut aussieht und auch noch intellent ist. Maine Intellenz solte mann dabeih besondärs herforheben! Trotzdem habe ich noch keine Freundin gefunden... 5/5

Ich würde ja sogar den Müll rausbringen und ausfegen! Aber mich will trotzdem keine Frau bisher


----------



## Aun (22. März 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



so geht das


----------



## Nijara (22. März 2014)

=( armer Mago...


----------



## Magogan (22. März 2014)

Aun schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So einen Dschinni hätte ich auch gerne. Als erstes würde ich mir wohl wünschen, als Offizier auf dem Raumschiff Enterprise (NCC 1701-D) zu dienen 

Noch fast 50 Jahre bis zum ersten Warp-Flug (5.4.2063) 3/5

Aber ein paar mehr hilfreiche Tipps, wie ich eine Freundin finden kann, wären nett


----------



## Nijara (22. März 2014)

Magogan schrieb:


> So einen Dschinni hätte ich auch gerne. Als erstes würde ich mir wohl wünschen, als Offizier auf dem Raumschiff Enterprise (NCC 1701-D) zu dienen
> 
> Noch fast 50 Jahre bis zum ersten Warp-Flug (5.4.2063) 3/5
> 
> Aber ein paar mehr hilfreiche Tipps, wie ich eine Freundin finden kann, wären nett



Dann wünsch mich aber mit auf die NCC 1701-D!


----------



## Magogan (22. März 2014)

Nijara schrieb:


> Dann wünsch mich aber mit auf die NCC 1701-D!


Weil es die Enterprise ist oder wegen mir?


----------



## Nijara (22. März 2014)

Weil wegen Entersprise Oo


----------



## BloodyEyeX (22. März 2014)

Ich bin ein guter Mensch. Ich wünsche mir direkt alle StarTrek Fans auf die Entersprise.

Ohne Rückreiseticket natürlich. Dann wär´ man sie direkt los. 

@Mago. Eine Freundin findet man nicht, eine Freundin sucht man. Ohne Suche, kein Fund.


----------



## Magogan (22. März 2014)

Nijara schrieb:


> Weil wegen Entersprise Oo


Aber vergiss nicht: Ich bin voll funktionstüchtig 

@BloodyEyeX: Okay, wenn du meinst... Suche Freundin, interessierte Frauen bitte per PN melden


----------



## Derulu (22. März 2014)

Magogan schrieb:


> Aber vergiss nicht: Ich bin voll funktionstüchtig
> 
> @BloodyEyeX: Okay, wenn du meinst... Suche Freundin, interessierte Frauen bitte per PN melden



Ich persönlich glaube ja, Bloody meinte eigentlich nicht hier...


----------



## EspCap (22. März 2014)

Magogan schrieb:


> Aber vergiss nicht: Ich bin voll funktionstüchtig
> 
> @BloodyEyeX: Okay, wenn du meinst... Suche Freundin, interessierte Frauen bitte per PN melden






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




(Sorry)

Was mich momentan etwas nervt - wenn Klausurergebnisse mehrere Monate auf sich warten lassen... 2/5.


----------



## Magogan (22. März 2014)

EspCap schrieb:


> Was mich momentan etwas nervt - wenn Klausurergebnisse mehrere Monate auf sich warten lassen... 2/5.


Hmm, bei uns müssen die immer zeitnah veröffentlicht werden, damit man sich rechtzeitig für die Wiederholungsprüfung anmelden kann, wenn man nicht bestanden hat...


----------



## Aun (22. März 2014)

Magogan schrieb:


> Aber vergiss nicht: Ich bin voll funktionstüchtig
> 
> @BloodyEyeX: Okay, wenn du meinst... Suche Freundin, interessierte Frauen bitte per PN melden






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 flieht ihr narren


----------



## EspCap (22. März 2014)

Magogan schrieb:


> Hmm, bei uns müssen die immer zeitnah veröffentlicht werden, damit man sich rechtzeitig für die Wiederholungsprüfung anmelden kann, wenn man nicht bestanden hat...



Ja, "müssen" sie bei uns auch. Einen Monat vor Nachklausur muss das Ergebnis da sein. Warte trotzdem schon seit ca. 2 Monaten auf ein Ergebnis... Hach ja, diese Uni.


----------



## Grushdak (22. März 2014)

apropo Enterprise ...

_Kirk: "Sie sollten Ihre unqualifizierten und destruktiven Exklamationen zugunsten einer fundierten Verifizierung des eben implizierten unterlassen!"
Pille (ratlos): "Was?"
Spock: "Doktor. In Ihrer Sprache heißt das soviel wie: 'Halt's Maul!'"_


----------



## Nijara (22. März 2014)

xDDDD


----------



## schneemaus (23. März 2014)

Heut essen gewesen, in einem Restaurant, das von sich selbst den Anspruch hat, zum gehobenen Milieu zu gehören - wurde eingeladen, Vadderns Geburtstag.
Nach gut fünf Minuten am Tisch durften wir dann mal unsere Getränke und unser Essen bestellen, das erste Getränk hat dann ca. 15 Minuten gebraucht - die weiteren auch so um den Dreh rum. Dass wir auch dementsprechend etwas länger auf unser Essen warten mussten, war dann schon abzusehen (was ich gar nicht dramatisch fände). Btw haben mein Vater und seine Freundin Bier getrunken, dass schon abgestanden bei uns am Tisch ankam oder einfach nur sehr schlecht gezapft/eingeschenkt war. Na ja.
Als das Essen dann kam, war es echt zu viel: Alles (mein Vater und ich hatten das Gleiche, seine Freundin ein anderes Gericht, einen Kalbshackbraten, mehr dazu gleich) war lauwarm bis kalt. Ich kann vieles lauwarm bis kalt essen, weil ich grundsätzlich langsam esse und es daheim auch schon mal vorkommt, dass ich einfach beim Essen noch was Anderes mache und deswegen ewig brauche, aber wenn ich in ein Restaurant gehe, noch dazu in so eins, kann ich jawohl heißes Essen erwarten. Also zurück gehen lassen, aufgewärmt zurück bekommen (auch das Fleisch, daran hat man's gesehen, war ja angeschnitten). Meins und das von meinem Vater war dann auch tatsächlich heiß, das von seiner Freundin auch - zumindest das Fleisch. Kartoffelstampf und Gemüse immer noch lauwarm o.O Mein Vater ist fast ausgeflippt, zum Oberkellner/Restaurantleiter/whatever, der hat ne Fresse gezogen und war total pissed und von oben herab, meinte dann in einem Ton, dass ich dachte, gleich stell ich ihm ein Bein oder so "Na, dann wärmen wir es halt nochmal auf" und nahm den Teller mit. Fünf Minuten später gab es dann endlich auch für sie heißes Essen.
Wer allerdings schonmal aufgewärmten Kartoffelstampf oder -brei gegessen hat, kann sich vorstellen, wie lecker das dann war. Und der Kalbshackbraten war einfach nur vergewaltigt. Klar, mageres Fleisch erst auf den Punkt garen (wenn es überhaupt anfangs so war) und dann zweimal aufwärmen - da wird alles furztrocken. Ich hab probiert und war wirklich nicht besonders angetan.

Die Bedienung, die für unseren Tisch zuständig war, war übrigens unglaublich nett, hat sich ungefähr tausendmal entschuldigt und auch mehrmals gesagt, dass sie das an die Küche weitergeben wird. Ein Bier ging übrigens aufs Haus, den Rest hat mein Vater dann bezahlt. Ich war glaub ich in einem Restaurant noch nie so unzufrieden wie heute Abend, und mein Vater hat mir Leid getan, weil das schon ziemlich uncool ist beim Geburtstagsessen, zumal das Restaurant, in das wir ursprünglich wollten, zu hatte, obwohl es laut Öffnungszeiten eigentlich hätte auf sein müssen.

Fassungslosigkeit/5


----------



## Aun (23. März 2014)

armes mäuschen


----------



## Grushdak (23. März 2014)

Am besten mal nen Ausweis basteln, der Dich als Tester ausweist.
Oder Du nimmst n paar Angelmaden mit ... 
Was meinst Du, wieviel sie sich dann um Dich sorgen - nur damit solche Saurerei nicht publik wird. ^^
Selber habe ich das noch nicht gemacht - den Gedanken und Wunsch hatte ich schon öfters.

Na Scherz ...

Den unfreundlichen "Kellner" häte ich das essen Essen lassen und ein neues  Essen - heiß - verlangt - oder Terz gemacht.
Übrigens laut den "Vorschriften (?) hat ein Essen binnen 20 min auf dem Tisch zu stehen (weiß das von der Mutter meiner Patenkinder).
Bei Euch hat ja alleine das Trinken schon so lange gedauert.

greetz & gn8 bzw good morning


----------



## Magogan (23. März 2014)

Hab auch schon schlechte Restaurants erlebt, aber kann mich nur an zähes Fleisch an einer Raststätte erinnern, der Rest ist zu lange her.


----------



## spectrumizer (23. März 2014)

schneemaus schrieb:


> [...]


Klingt fast nach 'nem Fall für "Die Kochprofis". 

@Topic:

Auf der Suche nach Code-Schnipseln für'n nicht alltägliches Programmierproblem jahrealte Beiträge in irgendwelchen Foren aufzustöbern, wo der User scheinbar 'ne Lösung hat, aber schreibt "For source send me PM". 

3.14159 / 5


----------



## Schrottinator (23. März 2014)

Muss grad die "mentale Hürde" überwinden und endlich zur FH fahren. Dabei will ich die nicht wirklich überwinden.


----------



## Magogan (23. März 2014)

spectrumizer schrieb:


> Auf der Suche nach Code-Schnipseln für'n nicht alltägliches Programmierproblem jahrealte Beiträge in irgendwelchen Foren aufzustöbern, wo der User scheinbar 'ne Lösung hat, aber schreibt "For source send me PM".
> 
> 3.14159 / 5



Frag doch mal hier, vielleicht kann dir hier jemand helfen.


----------



## Alux (23. März 2014)

schneemaus schrieb:


> [...]



Da muss ich mal reingehen, in ner halben Stunde bring ich den Chef zum heulen


----------



## schneemaus (23. März 2014)

Alux schrieb:


> Da muss ich mal reingehen, in ner halben Stunde bring ich den Chef zum heulen



Ich hab mich absichtlich beherrscht. Geburtstag von meinem Vater und so. Da dachte ich, es wäre etwas uncool, wenn ich da ausflippe und SEHR gehässig werde. Ein bisschen wurde ich das trotzdem, aber die Bedienung an unserem Tisch konnte ja eh nix dafür.


----------



## Alux (23. März 2014)

Ich wär eiskalt in die Küche gegangen und hätte dem Koch die Meinung gegeigt. Wäre nicht das erste Mal


----------



## Selor Kiith (23. März 2014)

Meine Motivation für den restlichen Tag hat sich gerade vorzeitig ins Nirvana verabschiedet, da ich meine Nichte doch erst wieder nächste Woche seh ._. 2,5/5


----------



## Wynn (23. März 2014)

das studentenfutter von gestern nicht vertragen 5/5


----------



## spectrumizer (23. März 2014)

Magogan schrieb:


> Frag doch mal hier, vielleicht kann dir hier jemand helfen.


Ne, glaub nicht. Es sei denn hier kennt sich jemand zufällig gut mit C++, WinApi und dem zeichnen von Fenstern mit Alpha-Channel über einem OpenGL-Output aus. 

Aber hab inzwischen 'ne Lösung.


----------



## Schrottinator (23. März 2014)

spectrumizer schrieb:


> Ne, glaub nicht. Es sei denn hier kennt sich jemand zufällig gut mit C++, WinApi und dem zeichnen von Fenstern mit Alpha-Channel über einem OpenGL-Output aus.
> Aber hab inzwischen 'ne Lösung.



Nennst du trotzdem die Frage? Ich kenn mich zwar nicht besonders gut aus, allerdings setzte ich mich in der Freizeit damit außeinander.


----------



## H2OTest (23. März 2014)

Mehr oder weniger die Eltern von nem Kumpel


----------



## spectrumizer (23. März 2014)

Schrottinator schrieb:


> Nennst du trotzdem die Frage? Ich kenn mich zwar nicht besonders gut aus, allerdings setzte ich mich in der Freizeit damit außeinander.


Naja, das war quasi schon die Frage.  Ging darum, ein (halb-)transparentes Overlay-Fenster mit dynamischem Inhalt (Oszilloskop und andere Infos) über ein Panel meiner Anwendung zu zeichnen. Das Panel hat aber keinen Inhalt, sondern dient nur als OpenGL-Render-Surface.

Hab hier 'nen Teil der Lösung gefunden: http://code.logos.co...troduction.html
Der andere Teil war dann das Anpassen der Funktionen auf dynamischen Inhalt und Semi-Transparenz und das Erweitern des Fensters um meine gewünschten Zusatzinformationen.

Mein Bedenken war, dass der Transparenz-Teil nicht funktioniert, weil um etwas transparent zu zeichnen brauchst du ja einen Inhalt darunter. Aber OpenGL / DirectX rendern nicht auf eine Control sondern direkt in den Grafikspeicher. Die Control dient nur für's Handle und für die Dimensionen (Breite / Höhe). Das kennt man, wenn man zB von einem Fenstermodus-Spiel einen Screenshot machen will und stattdessen nur ein schwarzes Bild bekommt.

Allerdings funktioniert das unter Windows 8 problemlos, wohl wegen der Aero-Oberfläche. Wird wohl auch unter Windows 7 und Vista gehen. Interessant wirds dann unter XP. Aber das nutzt von unseren Anwendern eh kaum einer mehr ...


----------



## Manowar (24. März 2014)

Ich hab richtig viel Kohle in die Hand genommen und hab meine komplette Wohnung renovieren lassen..Die Handwerker haben meine komplette Wohnung auf eine(!) verdammte 16A Sicherung gelegt.
Fliesenarbeiten an den Stellen, wo man "es nicht sieht".. sind unter aller Sau. Putzen an der Stelle? Joa..wenns unter die Fliesen und in die Wand soll..
Eine neue Steckdose (durch ein Leerrohr zum Stromkasten) "Ach die ist schon angeschlossen? Super!".. tote Leitung.

Ich weiß ja nicht, was hier jetzt nochmal alles passiert, aber ich werd wohl ins Hotel dürfen oder gezwungenermaßen Urlaub machen dürfen..

5/5


----------



## H2OTest (24. März 2014)

Manowar schrieb:


> eine(!) verdammte 16A Sicherung gelegt.



niedlich


----------



## Patiekrice (25. März 2014)

Mein Außenrollo ist gerißen .. bzw das Teil zum hoch- und runtermachen  Jetzt können Katzis den ganzen Tag nicht aus ihrem Lieblingsfenster schauen. :c


----------



## Jordin (25. März 2014)

Kirmis in der Nase aka Heuschnupfen 5/5
Die Natur hasst mich. 
Fuck the Frühling


----------



## Magogan (25. März 2014)

Ich glaube, ich werde krank... 2/5


----------



## M1ghtymage (25. März 2014)

Betrüger im eBay Kleinanzeigen 4/5


----------



## bkeleanor (25. März 2014)

Hauptsächlich über Menschen. Menschen die es eigentlich nicht verdient haben, dass man ihnen überhaupt Aufmerksamkeit schenkt. 
1/5


----------



## Aun (26. März 2014)

FU gabe. da funzt dein crappy programm mal wieder und es will 10 gb updates ziehen...
boar ey da, bekomm ich son hals ey....


----------



## Patiekrice (26. März 2014)

Arbeit nichts los gewesen, morgen wird auch wieder nichts los sein und Freitag müssen wir sicherlich wieder länger machen
Handyrechnung wieder doppelt so hoch, wie mein Vertrag eigentlich ist, neuen Vertrag kann ich erst ab August aktivieren
Wollte LoL streamen, FPS beim Streamen fürn Arsch
Wollte dann einfach nur so LoL spielen, Server down 
Will jetzt How I met your mother via Prosieben-Stream schauen, aber irgendwie ist sau lange Werbung...?! 
Ach, ich sollte mich einfach ins Bett legen :c 


.. ja, das mache ich jetzt ernsthaft und lese einbisschen.


----------



## Aun (27. März 2014)

RoS. wofür zahl ich eigtl 40 tacken? das ist doch ein recht schlechter witz.

und das lass ich hier vor gram mal einfach so im raum stehen


----------



## Sh1k4ri (27. März 2014)

Aun schrieb:


> RoS. wofür zahl ich eigtl 40 tacken? das ist doch ein recht schlechter witz.
> 
> und das lass ich hier vor gram mal einfach so im raum stehen



Genau das dachte ich mir auf. Ein 2 Stunden Akt und ein Abenteuermodus, der total überflüssig ist. Blizzard sollte Diablo 3 und Reapers of Souls zusammen für 30-40 € anbieten. Wieso ? Weil RoS (mit all den Patches jetzt) das Spiel ist, was Diablo 3 hätte sein sollen.

Ich komme immer noch nicht über diesen Abenteuermodus hinweg. 10/10 ( ich zocke es immer noch, es macht unheimlich viel Spaß, aber was man dafür geboten bekommt, sind max. 4 Stunden Content, dazu zähle ich den Adventuremode nicht)


----------



## Derulu (27. März 2014)

Aun schrieb:


> RoS. wofür zahl ich eigtl 40 tacken? das ist doch ein recht schlechter witz.



Für neue Spielmodi...zB.? 
Diablo war doch noch nie ein Spiel, das man wegen der Geschichte spielt...da wäre das seit Anbeginn ein ziemlich kurzes Vergnügen



Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Ich komme immer noch nicht über diesen Abenteuermodus hinweg. 10/10 ( ich zocke es immer noch, es macht unheimlich viel Spaß, aber was man dafür geboten bekommt, sind max. 4 Stunden Content, *dazu zähle ich den Adventuremode nicht)*



Ist es aber nunmal^^...ob du es für dich persönlich dazuzählen willst oder nicht 
Und auf Qual 6 sind es dann doch deutlich mehr als nur 4 Stunden 
Ich wiederhole noch einmal: Wer Diablo vorrangig wegen der tollen und langen Geschichte kauft und viele Stunden lang von der Geschichte unterhalten werden will, kauft seit es Diablo gibt, irgendwie "falsch"^^



BTT:

Welt: 10/5


----------



## Schrottinator (27. März 2014)

Derulu schrieb:


> Geschichte kauft und viele Stunden lang von der Geschichte unterhalten werden will, kauft seit es Diablo gibt, irgendwie "falsch"^^
> 
> BTT:
> Welt: 10/5






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@Topic: 
unerwartete Probleme mit der Thesis 5/5
Inetausfall zu Hause 0,2/5


----------



## Sh1k4ri (27. März 2014)

Ich kenne das Prinzip von Diablo, aber ich gehe davon aus, dass man für 40 € mehr Story bekommt als nur einen Akt, der lächerlich kurz ist. (und natürlich ist das alles meine Meinung ...)

Sorry für OT.


----------



## Aun (27. März 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




scheiße ich geh nach hause....


----------



## schneemaus (27. März 2014)

Ich kann nicht mehr auf mein tumblr zugreifen 58346592845627358946/5.

Eben eingeloggt, bla bla verdächtige Aktivitäten, bla bla Passwort zurücksetzen. Hab mir jetzt fünf oder sechs mal ne Mail schicken lassen... Aber da kommt nix. Wie mich das grad nervt..

Edit: Btw ist auf meinem Blog alles komplett normal. Also ich weiß ja nicht, was ich da Verdächtiges gemacht haben soll


----------



## Dominau (27. März 2014)

Das ich es nicht gebacken bekomme mein WindowsPhone mit meinem Windows8 PC zu verbinden 5/5.
Hat mich ja schon aufgeregt das ich es mit XP nicht verbinden konnte weil das einfach nicht unterstützt wird, aber bei Windows8 jetzt auch irgendwelche Probleme zu haben geht mir auf den Strich.


----------



## BasedGirl (27. März 2014)

mich regen micro transactions auf


----------



## Saji (27. März 2014)

Irgendwas mach ich falsch... ich hab für Akt V mehr als 4 Stunden gebraucht, mir macht der Abenteuermodus viel Spaß und ich bin mit RoS super zufrieden. 

@ Shika: Bei LoD bekam man fürs gleiche Geld auch nicht mehr.

Aufreger des Tages: Ewig-Meckerer 3/5, Wetter - Helldunkelhelldunkelhelldunkel 4/5


----------



## Sh1k4ri (27. März 2014)

Hab Diablo 2 nicht gezockt. Ich will hier auch nicht rumflamen, ich hab ja auch Spaß. Aber die Vorstellung, jetzt insgesamt 80 € ausgegeben zu haben für ein Spiel ist halt... da bin ich irgendwie zu geldgeil. 

Was mich aufregt... krank zu sein. 3/5


----------



## Magogan (28. März 2014)

Meine Nase trainiert das Laufen für Olympia... 3/5

Der Rest geht eigentlich, gelegentlich Husten, ein bisschen Erschöpfung etc., aber diese Nase macht mich fertig! Die Gliederschmerzen von gestern sind jedenfalls weg.

Windows... Ein Mausklick-Interrupt hat eine geringe Priorität als ein Disk-Interrupt. Jedenfalls wird mein Klick nicht ausgeführt, bis die Festplatten gestartet wurden, wenn ich das externe Festplattengehäuse anschalte. Hat vielleicht auch einen Sinn, aber mir fällt gerade keiner ein. 0/5


----------



## Saji (28. März 2014)

Jetzt mal Butter bei die Fische, wer von euch hat mir letzte Nacht eins mit dem Baseballschläger drübergezwiebelt? Die Kopfschmerzen sind übel hässlich, ich hasse Kopfschmerzen.  4/5


----------



## Ogil (28. März 2014)

Saji schrieb:


> Jetzt mal Butter bei die Fische, wer von euch hat mir letzte Nacht eins mit dem Baseballschläger drübergezwiebelt? Die Kopfschmerzen sind übel hässlich, ich hasse Kopfschmerzen.  4/5







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=w0ffwDYo00Q

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Patiekrice (28. März 2014)

Saji schrieb:


> Jetzt mal Butter bei die Fische, wer von euch hat mir letzte Nacht eins mit dem Baseballschläger drübergezwiebelt? Die Kopfschmerzen sind übel hässlich, ich hasse Kopfschmerzen.  4/5



Ich verteile Nachts wohl ab und zu mal Kopfnüsse - als mein bester Freund das letzte Mal hier geschlafen hat, hatte er am nächsten Tag eine Beule und ich wurde damit nicht mal wach .. Ich schrecke halt in der Nacht ab und zu mal hoch oder schlage um mich .. aber wir haben die Nacht nicht zusammen verbracht, oder...?  



tt: Langsam fange ich an neidisch auf 17Jährige Mädels und ihre Jugend zu werden ... getting old


----------



## Alux (28. März 2014)

Spring!green schrieb:


> tt: Langsam fange ich an neidisch auf 17Jährige Mädels und ihre Jugend zu werden ... getting old




Angesichts wie die heutige Jugend tickt bin ich lieber alt und faltig als jung aber dafür strohdumm.


----------



## Patiekrice (28. März 2014)

Aber mit 17 hat meine keine Verantwortung, kann so in den Tag hineinleben, keine Falten, morgens auch noch viel frischer ....


----------



## painschkes (28. März 2014)

_Ja gut mit 113 ist das schon etwas anders.  _


----------



## Saji (28. März 2014)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Ja gut mit 113 ist das schon etwas anders.  _



So viele Profilaufrufe wie jetzt wird sie nie wieder auf buffed haben.


----------



## Patiekrice (28. März 2014)

Saji schrieb:


> So viele Profilaufrufe wie jetzt wird sie nie wieder auf buffed haben.



meinst? Von den über 300 waren 3 heute, stimmt!


----------



## Grushdak (28. März 2014)

Alux schrieb:


> Angesichts wie die heutige Jugend tickt bin ich lieber alt und faltig als jung aber dafür strohdumm.


Und noch schöner ist es, 45 zu werden, wie Ende 20 auszusehen - ohne jegliche Falten (naja fast^^).  

bt

die Streiks ( die heutige Art & Weise)
Putin
Erdogan

und nicht gerade aufregen aber etwas entäuschen ... tut mich ...

das Ende von Skyrim (das mit Miraak)


----------



## Magogan (29. März 2014)

Wenn ich doch nur schlafen könnte... Ich habe 3 Stunden geschlafen diese Nacht. Letzte Nacht waren es auch nicht mehr. Ich hoffe, diese Erkältung ist bald weg, ich weiß nämlich nicht, wie lange ich noch mit so wenig Schlaf auskommen werde... 5/5

Immerhin scheint die Erkältung heute nicht mehr so schlimm zu sein, aber sicher bin ich mir da auch nicht. -3/5

Gronkh macht Werbung für einen Deodorant-Hersteller. Toll, ein LPT, das nur ein Werbevideo ist und nicht mal als solches gekennzeichnet ist. Hab mich auf ein LPT von einem neuen Spiel gefreut und dann ist das nur schlecht geskriptete Werbung 4/5


----------



## Patiekrice (30. März 2014)

Mein Körper hat mir zum Geburtstag einen Pickel geschenkt


----------



## schneemaus (30. März 2014)

Ich komm jedes Jahr wieder durcheinander, wenn auf die Sommerzeit umgestellt wird 3/5


----------



## EspCap (30. März 2014)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Ich komm jedes Jahr wieder durcheinander, wenn auf die Sommerzeit umgestellt wird 3/5



TIL. Das erklärt wieso ich erst um 10 aufgestanden bin...


----------



## Wynn (30. März 2014)

http://www.express.de/koeln/nach-muslim-protest--unser-schwein-bleibt-hier-,2856,26690042.html

und wieder eine von x nachrichten ^^

Deutschland das einzige land wo die integration falsch läuft 

ich versteh es nicht wenn es den nicht passt niemand hält sie von gehen auf ^^

aber wie ich von anderen hörte würd ihr eigenes heimatland die selbst nicht mehr aufnehmen weil die froh sind die loszuwerden und viel moderner teils selbst sind und sie bei uns einfach ihre problemfälle abschieben

hachja ^^


----------



## EspCap (30. März 2014)

Finde meine Uhr nicht mehr... 4/5


----------



## Selor Kiith (3. April 2014)

Ich krieg den verdammten Dip nicht auf -.- 5/5


----------



## Humpelpumpel (3. April 2014)

In 5 Stunden ist die Nacht rum...doofe Frühschicht...


----------



## Magogan (4. April 2014)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Ich komm jedes Jahr wieder durcheinander, wenn auf die Sommerzeit umgestellt wird 3/5


Dass inzwischen allgemein bekannt ist, dass die Umstellung auf Sommerzeit keine Vorteile, sondern nur Probleme bringt (siehe Zitat), sie aber trotzdem niemand abschafft. 3/5


----------



## Aun (4. April 2014)

Magogan schrieb:


> Dass inzwischen allgemein bekannt ist, dass die Umstellung auf Sommerzeit keine Vorteile, sondern nur Probleme bringt (siehe Zitat), sie aber trotzdem niemand abschafft. 3/5



alles lüge! abends isses länger hell! stirb langsam und qualvoll du schabe!


----------



## heinzelmännchen (4. April 2014)

Ich raff es auch net, warum dieser MIST nicht längst abgeschafft worden ist.

Jährlich gehen tausende, nein Millionen! Singvögel zugrunde weil sie ihre Arbeitszeiten umstellen müssen, damit sie uns morgens passend sanft wachzwitschern können!

Oh grausame Welt! 	Uhrenumstellung: 5/5

Hoffentlich hat die Ilse Ei...Eigna....Aigna....Aigner -- die Tuse da aus Bayern, letztens nicht nur rumgelabert, sondern will das tatsächlich ins Europäische Parlament bringen!


----------



## Magogan (4. April 2014)

Bestellt niemals bei Pizza Max... Die Pizza ist total trocken (da sollte eigentlich Soße drauf sein) und auch nicht richtig heiß. Außerdem kommt mir das so vor, als wäre sie etwas angebrannt, aber noch im akzeptablen Rahmen. Und dafür habe ich 10 Euro ausgegeben? 3/5, immerhin bin ich jetzt satt...


----------



## Dominau (4. April 2014)

Magogan schrieb:


> Bestellt niemals bei Pizza Max... Die Pizza ist total trocken (da sollte eigentlich Soße drauf sein) und auch nicht richtig heiß. Außerdem kommt mir das so vor, als wäre sie etwas angebrannt, aber noch im akzeptablen Rahmen. Und dafür habe ich 10 Euro ausgegeben? 3/5, immerhin bin ich jetzt satt...



Hauptsache noch runtergeschlungen, hm? 

Und 10€ für eine Pizza ist happig, bezahl hier max. 7€ für ne große mit viel Belag. Eine Große Pizza mit nicht so exotischem Belag kostet irgendwas zwischen 5 und 6€^^

Was mich aber aufregt ist das dass Geburtstagsgeschenk meiner Mutter nicht angekommen ist, obwohl ich es 2 Wochen vorher bestellt hab! 5/5


----------



## Sh1k4ri (4. April 2014)

Magogan schrieb:


> Bestellt niemals bei Pizza Max... Die Pizza ist total trocken (da sollte eigentlich Soße drauf sein) und auch nicht richtig heiß. Außerdem kommt mir das so vor, als wäre sie etwas angebrannt, aber noch im akzeptablen Rahmen. Und dafür habe ich 10 Euro ausgegeben? 3/5, immerhin bin ich jetzt satt...




Bei mir unten ist auch ein Pizza Max, und die machen ne super Pizza. Teuer ? Ja. 

Man sollte nicht gleich verallgemeinern


----------



## Magogan (4. April 2014)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Bei mir unten ist auch ein Pizza Max, und die machen ne super Pizza. Teuer ? Ja.
> 
> Man sollte nicht gleich verallgemeinern


Komisch, die Pizza, die hier angekommen ist, war halt nicht richtig heiß, total trocken, ... Wenn ich das mal mit den Pizzen von Smileys Pizza oder World of Pizza vergleiche (okay, die waren teilweise auch etwas trocken, aber nicht soooo trocken), dann ärgere ich mich richtig, dass ich dafür Geld ausgegeben habe...


----------



## Schrottinator (4. April 2014)

Ich erkenne da ein Muster


----------



## Legendary (4. April 2014)

Magogan schrieb:


> Komisch, die Pizza, die hier angekommen ist, war halt nicht richtig heiß, total trocken, ... Wenn ich das mal mit den Pizzen von Smileys Pizza oder World of Pizza vergleiche (okay, die waren teilweise auch etwas trocken, aber nicht soooo trocken), dann ärgere ich mich richtig, dass ich dafür Geld ausgegeben habe...



Nicht immer nur Pizza fressen. Dann kriegste nen Ranzen und das verringert deine Chancen bei Frauen nochmal so gewaltig, dass sie bei de facto 0,1% liegen.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (4. April 2014)

Legendary haut die Lebensweisheiten raus.  

Pizza equals obese equals no woman


----------



## Aun (4. April 2014)

and he´ll get diabeeeetus!


----------



## Patiekrice (4. April 2014)

Ich mag Pizza 

tt: Arbeit, die ich von zuhause aus fertig machen muss - wie soll das denn klappen


----------



## myadictivo (5. April 2014)

elder scrolls online..

ich bekomm einen hals.. zuerst bestell ich die collectors imperial edition am tage der ankündigung bei amazon vor und bekomme sie nicht geliefert.
das ganze obwohl munter leute beliefert werden die tage und wochen nach mir bestellt haben.
also stornier ich das ding und bestell mir kurzerhand glücklicherweise woanders eine imperial.
sie kommt heute..(und lustigerweise waren dann auch prompt wieder viele bei amazon sofort lieferbar..)

ich pack sie aus : kein gamekey in der verpackung

forenrecherche : auch andere imp-besitzer sind davon betroffen...

leute..100 euro gelatzt und dann so ein stress an der backe kleben


----------



## Saji (5. April 2014)

myadictivo schrieb:


> leute..100 euro gelatzt und dann so ein stress an der backe kleben



Ich finde die Imp Edition ist das Geld eh nicht wert. Die sog. "Premiumkarte" ist ein gefaltetes (!!) Hochglanzposter und die Molag Bal Statue aus Kunststoff (ABS Resin). Einzig das Artbook, bzw. der Reiseführer, konnte mich in den Unboxing-Videos etwas überzeugen, aber auch nur wegen dem fast schon hochwertigen Kunstledereinband. Aber das nun scheinbar auch die Gamekeys bei ein paar Käufern fehlen...


----------



## Grushdak (5. April 2014)

Oh das ist wirklich bitter.

Dann war ja meine kurzeitige Entscheidung doch richtig.
Ich wollte letzten Sonntag mit TES beginnen - las aber von eingen Problemchen.
Daher dachte ich wartest Du doch lieber noch etwas ab und investierst erstmal knapp 100€ in eine neu Grafikkarte.
Mit ihr (heute angekommen) habe ich nun erstmal anderweitig Spaß.


----------



## Patiekrice (6. April 2014)

Da habe ich mir extra gestern meine Zockerdosis gegeben, damit ich heute Arbeit KANN ... kann ich aber nicht, da meine Projektmitglieder mir einfach NOCH NICHTS haben zu kommen lassen    Verlass dich auf andere und du bist verlassen! Ich sag es immer wieder. Jetzt muss ich mir heute Abend bzw nächste Woche total den Stress machen, damit ich das noch fertig bekomme und kann jetzt einfach NICHTS machen. Fuck off. Ich geh zocken. Achja, und mein Internet fällt seit heute morgen immer mal wieder aus ...


----------



## Magogan (7. April 2014)

Legendary schrieb:


> Nicht immer nur Pizza fressen. Dann kriegste nen Ranzen und das verringert deine Chancen bei Frauen nochmal so gewaltig, dass sie bei de facto 0,1% liegen.


Interessanterweise werde ich gar nicht dick von der Pizza  Wundert mich selbst, aber ich wiege 81,5 kg bei 186 cm Größe, das sollte okay sein  Und so ungesund kann die auch nicht sein, immerhin ist viel Grünzeugs drauf 

Stromnachzahlung von über 130 Euro. Hab zwar damit gerechnet, dass ich was nachzahlen muss, aber ich hätte nicht gedacht, dass es so viel ist... 1/5

Ich habe in 371 Tagen 3133 kWh verbraucht und bin laut Stromanbieter nun eine Familie  Und ich rechne damit, dass der Stromverbrauch im nächsten Abrechnungszeitraum sogar noch ansteigen wird... Beim Surfen verbrauchen PC, Monitor und Soundsystem zusammen 240 Watt Oo Liegt wohl daran, dass der Monitor ziemlich viel verbraucht und die Festplatten (u.a. 6 Enterprise-Festplatten) auch so 50 Watt oder mehr brauchen...


----------



## myadictivo (7. April 2014)

alter vadder.. >3000kwh als single ist schon ne leistung ^^

teso immer noch nicht spielbar. ingame tickelt wurde als "duplicat" meiner externen anfrage über die homepage geschlossen. übers forum kann ich garnicht schreiben, da ich keinen "invitation code" besitze..early access code ist heuer auch abgelaufen.


----------



## Dominau (7. April 2014)

Halsschmerzen 5/5


----------



## Legendary (7. April 2014)

Respekt, wir brauchen zu zweit keine 2300 kwh im Jahr. 3 Konsolen, 2 Fernseher, Waschmaschine, Kühlschrank, PC, 2 Notebooks, 2 Surroundanlagen, Mikro, Herd usw.

But wait...vielleicht kommt es daher zu Stande, dass wir beide berufstätig sind und nicht den ganzen Tag daheim sitzen.


----------



## Magogan (7. April 2014)

Na ja, der PC läuft halt fast dauernd auf 100% Auslastung, auch wenn ich schlafe oder unterwegs bin. Die Videos müssen halt enkodiert werden und das dauert bei über 8 Millionen Pixeln pro Frame eben seine Zeit :D

Ist halt Highend-Hardware, die braucht allgemein sehr viel Strom...

Im nächsten Abrechnungszeitraum rechne ich mit 3600 bis 4000 kWh... Hab die Hardware für Ultra HD, die viel Strom frisst, nämlich noch nicht so lange, deswegen ist der Stromverbrauch so "gering"


----------



## ZAM (7. April 2014)

Achtung, WWE-Spoiler 


Spoiler



Das Lesnar die Streak vom Taker brechen durfte - ich hätte es jedem anderen gegönnt, der nicht als vertraglicher Kurzzeitgeldsack anwesend ist.



1000/5


----------



## Grushdak (7. April 2014)

Magogan schrieb:


> ...Ist halt Highend-Hardware, die braucht allgemein sehr viel Strom......


Das ist doch Quatsch!
Dein Verbrauch liegt daran, daß Du Deine Hardware ständig am laufen hast (was der Hardware selber auch nicht gut tut).
Anstelle Deiner Eltern, hätte ich Dir schon längst 'nen eigenen Stromanschluss inc Zähler (nur für Deine Elektronik) verpasst, sodaß Du schön selber alles bezahlst.
Normal ist Dein Verbrauch nun wirklich nicht mehr.

Im Übrigen ... meine neue Grafikkarte z.B. verbraucht bei viel mehr Leistung deutlich weniger, als meine alte Karte (ca nur noch die Hälfte)


bt

meine Chefin derzeit ~/5


----------



## Patiekrice (7. April 2014)

Vercheckt beim FA anzurufen, dabei fühlt sich meine linkte Titte seit ein paar seltsam an und ich brauche 'n neues Rezept für meinen Hormonbeschiss.  Da halt morgen früh anrufen und hoffen, dass ich für diese Woche noch einen Termin bekomme.. sonst bin ich am Arsch. 

Und mein Besuch -der jetzt weg ist- war scheinbar gerade kacken und jetzt kann ich nicht ins Bad, weil ich den Geruch von fremder Menschenkacka nicht aushalte


----------



## Magogan (7. April 2014)

Grushdak schrieb:


> Das ist doch Quatsch!
> Dein Verbrauch liegt daran, daß Du Deine Hardware ständig am laufen hast (was der Hardware selber auch nicht gut tut).
> Anstelle Deiner Eltern, hätte ich Dir schon längst 'nen eigenen Stromanschluss inc Zähler (nur für Deine Elektronik) verpasst, sodaß Du schön selber alles bezahlst.
> Normal ist Dein Verbrauch nun wirklich nicht mehr.
> ...


Trotzdem braucht die GTX Titan bis zu 250 Watt, während die ganz kleinen Karten unter 75 Watt liegen. Und die Enterprise-Festplatten brauchen auch mehr Strom als normale Festplatten. Und der Monitor braucht auch deutlich mehr als ein Full-HD-Monitor in der Größe. Natürlich ist die Tatsache, dass die Hardware teilweise auch mal mehrere Tage durchgehend läuft, einer der Gründe, warum der Verbrauch so hoch ist.

Ich habe eine eigene Wohnung, also auch einen eigenen Stromzähler 

Abwaschen... Ich hasse Abwaschen 5/5


----------



## Selor Kiith (7. April 2014)

Allergische Reaktion auf Paranüsse... Gott -.- 5/5


----------



## Grushdak (7. April 2014)

Magogan schrieb:


> Abwaschen... Ich hasse Abwaschen 5/5


Habe von nem Freund , der es irgenwo her hat, gehört - das Abwaschen auch mit nem 4k Monitor gehen soll. 
Omg - anstatt der Hardware hättest Du mehrere Spülmaschinen holen können - oder auch 'nen/'ne "Abwäscher/~in" . 
Wer weiß, vielleicht hätte sich daraus später sogar 'ne Beziehung ergeben. 

sog enugSm ilies
*duckundwech*

bt
immer noch meine Chefin


----------



## Saji (7. April 2014)

Grushdak schrieb:


> sog enugSm ilies
> *duckundwech*



Jaah, duck dich und hau ab! Einfach so satanische Botschaften verbreiten, schäm dich!

Was mich heute aufregte sind Menschen. Besonders die, die es irgendwann irgendwie geschafft haben einen Führerschein zu machen. Rechts vor Links, Einbahnstraßen oder Stoppschilder scheinen für manche Autofahrer ein Buch mit sieben Siegeln zu sein. Wir sollten es so machen wie in Rom. Wer zuerst hupt, fährst zuerst.


----------



## Magogan (7. April 2014)

Saji schrieb:


> Jaah, duck dich und hau ab! Einfach so satanische Botschaften verbreiten, schäm dich!
> 
> Was mich heute aufregte sind Menschen. Besonders die, die es irgendwann irgendwie geschafft haben einen Führerschein zu machen. Rechts vor Links, Einbahnstraßen oder Stoppschilder scheinen für manche Autofahrer ein Buch mit sieben Siegeln zu sein. Wir sollten es so machen wie in Rom. Wer zuerst hupt, fährst zuerst.


Faszinierend, hab heute erst ein Video gesehen, wo jemand auch nicht am Stoppschild angehalten hat. Und der vor ihm auch nicht. ANARCHIE!!! DIE WELT GEHT ZUGRUNDE!!!!! xD Und wieso unterlegt jemand ein Commentary (irgendso ein Tag-Bla-YouTube-Trend-Gedöns) mit einem Video von einer Fahrt mit dem Auto, wo nicht mal was Besonderes passiert? 

Bei einigen fragt man sich echt, wie sie die Fahrprüfung geschafft haben...

Lustig sind auch die, die immer zu langsam fahren, obwohl sie nichts daran hindert, die erlaubte Geschwindigkeit zu fahren. Zum Glück sieht man die in der Stadt recht selten.

Das Thema bringt mich auf eine Idee... Need for Speed: Real Life  Jetzt brauche ich nur noch die passende Kamera, das passende Auto und eine Rennstrecke (Nürburgring?)


----------



## Aun (8. April 2014)

und wenn ich sowas lese, hoffe ich immer, dass die cops wie in gta reagieren


----------



## Magogan (8. April 2014)

Aun schrieb:


> und wenn ich sowas lese, hoffe ich immer, dass die cops wie in gta reagieren


Wie in welchem GTA? Die müssen die Leute ja nicht gleich erschießen wie in GTA V 

Die sollen sich mal beeilen mit der Entwicklung von Elektroautos. Wenn ich mir in 15 Jahren ein Elektroauto kaufe, möchte ich damit auch in den Urlaub fahren können, ohne mehr als die Hälfte der Reisezeit mit Aufladen zu verbringen  Regt mich nicht wirklich auf, aber ich würde mir wünschen, dass da mehr in die Forschung investiert wird, bevor wir 2,50&#8364; pro Liter Super zahlen müssen


----------



## myadictivo (8. April 2014)

und immer noch kann ich kein TESO spielen / habe keinen key um die box zu aktivieren.

erneute email an kundendienst / direkt an zenimax in frankfurt..

letzte chance, wenn ich bis morgen nix höre geht die scheiss box und die 60 tage gametimecard zurück und ich mutier zum troll der das game auf jeder erdenklichen plattform/ thread basht


----------



## Wynn (8. April 2014)

myadictivo schrieb:


> mutier zum troll der das game auf jeder erdenklichen plattform/ thread basht






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## myadictivo (8. April 2014)

sie geben sich aber auch alle mühe sich um das problem zu kümmern... ^^
anscheinds sind andere sachen grade wichtiger als sich um die leute zu kümmern die den doppelten/dreifachen preis für ne CE hingelatzt haben und nichtmal spielen können weil schlampig gepackt..

muss..tieeeef...durchatmen...


----------



## Loony555 (8. April 2014)

Mache (nach mehrmonatiger WoW Pause) seit nunmehr 9 Wochen durchgängig und komplett die Belagerung von Orgrimmar (LFR).

T16 Teile: 1 von 5...  Und eigentlich bräuchte ich insgesamt sogar 8-10, da Dualspec Diszi und Shadow.
Das wird wieder mal so ein Set, das ich erst in einigen Jahren komplett haben werde, wenn man den Raid solo schafft.

Und allgemein renne ich immer noch mit 483er T14 Schultern rum, da einfach nichts für den Slot droppen will... :/


----------



## Sh1k4ri (8. April 2014)

Dass die DHL mein bestelltes Buch unter die Fussmatte legt... 5/5


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (8. April 2014)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Dass die DHL mein bestelltes Buch unter die Fussmatte legt... 5/5


Immerhin, bei einer Freundin landete das Paket in der Papiertonne!! Und die Müllabfuhr liest nunmal keine Benachrichtigungen wo sich das Paket findet.


----------



## Humpelpumpel (8. April 2014)

Auto hat höchstwahrscheinlich einen Getriebeschaden...sind ja nur 2000&#8364;....  
Dazu noch der laufende Kredit vom Auto
Zahnarztrechnung
Schulden bei den Eltern

Viel bleibt von den 20k&#8364; die ich im August bekomm nicht. :S

666/5


----------



## Jordin (9. April 2014)

Alle Mittwochs wieder: LFR - wie ich ihn liebe. Sagt doch so'n Penner echt zu mir:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




WoW-Community enraaaage/5


----------



## Magogan (9. April 2014)

Demnächst nicht im Handel erhältlich: World of Nazicraft: Warlords of Deutschland

Warm angezogen -> Ich schwitze -> Jacke abgelegt -> Nach dem Einkaufen gefroren 1/5

Meine Jacke ist echt schön warm  Dumm nur, wenn es im Einkaufszentrum dann auch warm ist...

Ich sehe auf Fotos irgendwie schlechter aus als im echten Leben... 2/5


----------



## Aun (10. April 2014)

schonmal was von optischer täuschung gehört? man sieht sich im fotolbild immer anders, als auf spiegelbildern. 
das liegt an der spiegelverkehrtheit, außerdem hat es etwas mit der selbstwahrnehmung und selbstbeobachtung zu tun. "cogito ergo sum" solltest du schonmal gehört haben. 
du riechst für dich auch anders, als du es für andere tust, das liegt alles an deinen sinnen.
dass du meinst du bist auf spiegelbildern "hübscher", als auf fotos liegt an der kognitiven wahrnehmung, also deinem eigenem wunschbild. du denkst dich quasi selber dahin, was du gerne währst, es aber nicht bist.
es ist am ende alles eine riesige körperliche lüge aka "you´re ugly as shit!"


----------



## Patiekrice (10. April 2014)

boahr, das ist das klugeste was du je im Forum geschrieben hast


----------



## bkeleanor (10. April 2014)

Aun schrieb:


> schonmal was von optischer täuschung gehört? man sieht sich im fotolbild immer anders, als auf spiegelbildern.
> das liegt an der spiegelverkehrtheit, außerdem hat es etwas mit der selbstwahrnehmung und selbstbeobachtung zu tun. "cogito ergo sum" solltest du schonmal gehört haben.
> du riechst für dich auch anders, als du es für andere tust, das liegt alles an deinen sinnen.
> dass du meinst du bist auf spiegelbildern "hübscher", als auf fotos liegt an der kognitiven wahrnehmung, also deinem eigenem wunschbild. du denkst dich quasi selber dahin, was du gerne währst, es aber nicht bist.
> es ist am ende alles eine riesige körperliche lüge aka "youre ugly´as shit!"



und nicht zu vergessen deine Stimme hört sich für dich auch anders an vom band.


----------



## Selor Kiith (10. April 2014)

Die Nacht FÜNF STUNDEN damit zugebracht, Grafiktreiber zu deinstallieren, Windows Updates zu installieren und neue Grafikkarte und entsprechende Treiber zu installieren -.- 5/5

Das verdammte Windows Update und der Catalyst Install Manager haben sich aus irgendeinem Grund Gegenseitig blockiert und beide haben die Installation der NVIDIA Treiber blockiert... was für eine Riesenverf****e Scheiße -.-


----------



## Magogan (10. April 2014)

Aun schrieb:


> schonmal was von optischer täuschung gehört? man sieht sich im fotolbild immer anders, als auf spiegelbildern.
> das liegt an der spiegelverkehrtheit, außerdem hat es etwas mit der selbstwahrnehmung und selbstbeobachtung zu tun. "cogito ergo sum" solltest du schonmal gehört haben.
> du riechst für dich auch anders, als du es für andere tust, das liegt alles an deinen sinnen.
> dass du meinst du bist auf spiegelbildern "hübscher", als auf fotos liegt an der kognitiven wahrnehmung, also deinem eigenem wunschbild. du denkst dich quasi selber dahin, was du gerne währst, es aber nicht bist.
> es ist am ende alles eine riesige körperliche lüge aka "you´re ugly as shit!"


Du sprichst da wohl aus Erfahrung, wa? 

Ich muss immer noch abwaschen  Ich bin zu faul dazu 3/5


----------



## Alux (10. April 2014)

Magogan schrieb:


> Du sprichst da wohl aus Erfahrung, wa?
> 
> Ich muss immer noch abwaschen  Ich bin zu faul dazu 3/5



Wenn der Stundenlohn stimmt mach ichs für dich, Anreise kostet extra und NEIN ich lass mich net in Let's Plays auszahlen!


----------



## Magogan (10. April 2014)

Alux schrieb:


> Wenn der Stundenlohn stimmt mach ichs für dich, Anreise kostet extra und NEIN ich lass mich net in Let's Plays auszahlen!


Ich zahle mit Kabelbindern, habe genug davon. 2 Kabelbinder pro Stunde. Was sagst du?

Mein Bein tut weh 3/5


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (10. April 2014)

Warmes Wetter.


----------



## Manowar (11. April 2014)

Lieber ein Spatz in der Hand, als eine Taube auf dem Dach..
Wenn ich den in der Hand haben würde, würde ich ihn erwürgen.

Boah meine Güte.. hier ist ein Vieh, dass jetzt seit 3 Wochen von 6-8Uhr einen Ton im 1/8Takt fiept.
Ich mag dem Tier eigentlich wirklich nichts tun, aber die Verlockung des Luftgewehrs ist schon relativ groß 

Ich schleudere am besten meine Katze auf das Vieh..


----------



## Aun (11. April 2014)

ich hab da noch meine m14 im angebot @ manowar 


dieses scheiß wetter 3/5


----------



## Alux (11. April 2014)

Magogan schrieb:


> Ich zahle mit Kabelbindern, habe genug davon. 2 Kabelbinder pro Stunde. Was sagst du?



Ich bin billig aber nicht so billig. 5 Kabelbinder die Stunde, für 2 machts dir vielleicht Aun, ders noch billiger als ich 

@Topic: Aprilwetter -.-


----------



## Manowar (11. April 2014)

Aun schrieb:


> ich hab da noch meine m14 im angebot @ manowar





Ich hab noch ganz andere Klamotten hier rumfliegen 
Aber ich mag das Tier eigentlich nicht verletzen..

Das M14 reizt mich schon sehr.
Werde mir irgendwann mal eines mit Echtholz schießen


----------



## Saji (11. April 2014)

Gelb im Drucker leer, kein Drucken mehr möglich.  2/5


----------



## Magogan (12. April 2014)

Saji schrieb:


> Gelb im Drucker leer, kein Drucken mehr möglich.  2/5


Dann kauf doch die Tinte oder den Toner vorher  Steht doch da, wie voll die Patronen bzw. Toner noch sind...

Dass das Drucken dann nicht möglich ist, ist trotzdem dämlich...

Mich regt tatsächlich gerade nichts auf 0/5


----------



## Saji (12. April 2014)

Magogan schrieb:


> Dann kauf doch die Tinte oder den Toner vorher  Steht doch da, wie voll die Patronen bzw. Toner noch sind...
> 
> Dass das Drucken dann nicht möglich ist, ist trotzdem dämlich...



Yo Sherlock, ist klar. Nur kam die Meldung mit der leeren Gelb-Patrone erst als ich drucken wollte. Was soll's, mach ich halt 'nen Ausflug zum Media Markt. ^^ Magenta nehm ich dann aber auch gleich mit, die geht als nächstes zu Ende.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (13. April 2014)

Dass man Sonntags um 8 aufwacht und nicht mehr einschlafen kann 5/5


----------



## Schrottinator (13. April 2014)

für mich geht es jetzt dann zu FH


----------



## Sh1k4ri (13. April 2014)

Dicken Kopf und nun endlich mal mit der Facharbeit anfangen 3/5. 

Hab zwar noch nen Monat Zeit, aber so wie bei meiner letzten (in der Nacht vorher noch zu Ende getippt und am Abgabetermin Morgens noch gedruckt...) soll es nun nicht werden.


----------



## Schrottinator (13. April 2014)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Dicken Kopf und nun endlich mal mit der Facharbeit anfangen 3/5.
> 
> Hab zwar noch nen Monat Zeit, aber so wie bei meiner letzten (in der Nacht vorher noch zu Ende getippt und am Abgabetermin Morgens noch gedruckt...) soll es nun nicht werden.



Für mich genau das gleiche, nur dass es um die Bachelorthesis geht. Anfangen bedeutet bei mir anzufangen mit der Niederschrift, nicht mit der Arbeit.

Weniger als vorher, weil ich mich nicht mehr alleine mit meinem Problem fühle/5


----------



## Magogan (13. April 2014)

"Ihre Internetverbindung ist instabil." ARGH!!!!! 4/5


----------



## Aun (13. April 2014)

Magogan schrieb:


> "Ihre Internetverbindung ist instabil." ARGH!!!!! 4/5






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 is that you?


----------



## Nexilein (13. April 2014)

In TESO hat mich gerade jemand dumm von der Seite angemacht, weil ich angeblich einen Dungeonboss gecamped habe.
Eigentlich habe ich den Boss nur einmal gekillt, und war danach im Chat beschäftigt. Warum ich mich dafür beschimpfen lassen sollte erschließt sich mir nicht so ganz...

Da soll noch mal einer sagen in Spiel X oder Y seien die Leute besonders daneben. Die Erziehung versagt heute Spiel- und Plattform-übergreifend.
3/5


----------



## Negev (14. April 2014)

Ich reg mich grad tierisch über den Safladen, der sich deutsche Post nennt!!!

Heute Morgen erfuhr ich das man versucht hat mich (schon zwei mal) über den Postweg zu erreichen! Ich hab nix bekommen und die Briefe gingen zurück an den Absender!
Dazu muss ich sagen das die Post meiner Mitbewohnerin ankommt. Auch habe ich an meinen Briefkasten ein Schild angebracht auf welchem deutlich mein Familienname steht!
DHL Päckchen (an mich Adressiert) werden auch geliefert!

Ich war/bin sowas von geladen!!!
Also ab zu nächsten *deutschen Post-Filiale*:
Dort fühlt man sich nicht zuständig für die Post! Was??? Wie kann das verdammt nochmal sein?
Am Ende drückt mir die nette Dame ein Kärtchen (mit ner Nummer) in die Hand. Ich, fassungslos und fluchend geh aus dem Laden!

Nochmal meine Mitbewohnerin bekommt Post - ich nicht... es ist ein Schild am Postkasten angebracht mit dem Familienname von mir und meiner Mitbewohnerin, gut sichtbar! Jeder Affe der lesen kann, kann erkennen das ich da wohne!

Letztes Jahr hat mir die Post mein Arbeits-Zeugnis geknickt.


----------



## Aun (15. April 2014)

malcolm young schwer krank. ac/dc vor dem aus


----------



## Fremder123 (15. April 2014)

Die blöde - und zunehmende - Angewohnheit, dermaßen wichtig zu sein dass man auch im Fitnessstudio auf dem verdammten Smartphone rumhacken muss. Wenigstens derweil mal die Geräte freigeben? Nein, wozu denn.


----------



## Saji (15. April 2014)

Fremder123 schrieb:


> Die blöde - und zunehmende - Angewohnheit, dermaßen wichtig zu sein dass man auch im Fitnessstudio auf dem verdammten Smartphone rumhacken muss. Wenigstens derweil mal die Geräte freigeben? Nein, wozu denn.





> Fitnessgirl @dumbbitch0815 twitterte: lol bae caught me liftin





Schnee. Ja, Schnee. Hier schneit es gerade. 2/5


----------



## Hordlerkiller (16. April 2014)

DHL.
 3/4 Felgen mit reifen fertig aber die müssen den 4 distanzring verkehrt mit liefen und fast 2 tage warte ich auf das teil 
weil am freitag ist carfreitag am nürburgring 600000/5


----------



## peeping-tom (16. April 2014)

Zalando

Kunden meutern gegen Sklavenhalter Zalando


----------



## Wynn (16. April 2014)

peeping-tom schrieb:


> Zalando
> 
> Kunden meutern gegen Sklavenhalter Zalando



und am schluss ist es wie bei amazon das nicht alles stimmt und es nur zeitarbeiter mit kurzfristigen verträgen waren ^^

ich bin froh wenn endlich mal der mindestlohn für alle bereiche durchkommt und auch für zeitarbeitsfirmen gilt


----------



## Magogan (16. April 2014)

Wynn schrieb:


> und am schluss ist es wie bei amazon das nicht alles stimmt und es nur zeitarbeiter mit kurzfristigen verträgen waren ^^
> 
> ich bin froh wenn endlich mal der mindestlohn für alle bereiche durchkommt und auch für zeitarbeitsfirmen gilt


Das bringt denen nichts, die verdienen schon über 8,50 € pro Stunde bei Zalando


----------



## JokerofDarkness (16. April 2014)

Mich regen diese naiven Leute auf, die sich jetzt darüber ertzürnen. Wie denken die eigentlich, kommen diese Preise zustande!? 5/5


----------



## Grushdak (16. April 2014)

Magogan schrieb:


> Das bringt denen nichts, die verdienen schon über 8,50 &#8364; pro Stunde bei Zalando


Und da bist Du Dir sicher?
Was ist mit den Leuten in den Lagern?
Die Lager werden unter dem Dach von Zalando von Dienstleistern betrieben - für gerade mal etwas über 7&#8364;/Std. 

@ Joker
Wie Recht Du doch hast.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (16. April 2014)

Lieber gleich bei den chinesischen Unternehmen bestellen, wo die Kinder für 1/3 des Lohnes hier arbeiten... (wenn wir uns schon aufregen).


----------



## Ogil (16. April 2014)

Deswegen bestellt man ja bei Zalando - damit die den Mittelsmann spielen und man die moralische Belastung auf den boesen Haendler abwaelzen kann. Protipp liebe Kinder: Kapitalismus funktioniert nur, so lange jemand ausgebeutet werden kann.


----------



## Alux (17. April 2014)

Heute einmal geiles stabiles Wetter (net dauernd Sonne und Regen wechselnd) und ich kann net ne Runde biken gehn weil meine Eltern nicht da sind un irgendwann gegen 14 Uhr Bekannte aus Wien eintrudeln die über Ostern da sind 5/5


----------



## Magogan (17. April 2014)

Einsam 5/5

Ich habe in den letzten 1,5 Jahren ganze 7 Stunden im RL was mit Freunden bzw. überhaupt mit anderen Menschen unternommen - und selbst da haben wir nur 2 Filme geguckt..


----------



## Humpelpumpel (17. April 2014)

Dann würd ich daran vllt mal was ändern.  
PC aus und raus aus dem Haus nso...


----------



## Magogan (17. April 2014)

Und wohin? Kenne hier in Potsdam immerhin einen Menschen und der meint, er hätte keinen Bock, sich mit mir zu treffen...


----------



## Fakebook (18. April 2014)

Magogan schrieb:


> Und wohin? Kenne hier in Potsdam immerhin einen Menschen und der meint, er hätte keinen Bock, sich mit mir zu treffen...


Jetzt 'kennst' du zwei


----------



## Aun (18. April 2014)

Fakebook schrieb:


> Jetzt 'kennst' du zwei



gaaaanz großer fehler ^^


----------



## Magogan (18. April 2014)

Fakebook schrieb:


> Jetzt 'kennst' du zwei


Okay  Also wenn du wirklich willst, können wir uns bestimmt mal treffen... 

Zu viel gegessen... Sonst schaffe ich eigentlich recht viel, aber 4 Stullen und 2 Brötchen waren doch zu viel 1/5


----------



## Patiekrice (18. April 2014)

pssst.. ich glaube er meint jetzt _"kennst du zwei, die keinen Bock haben sich mit dir zu treffen"_ 

___

tt: Meh, muss heute mal aufräumen aber habe irgendwie geraed null Antrieb


----------



## Alux (18. April 2014)

Magogan schrieb:


> Und wohin? Kenne hier in Potsdam immerhin einen Menschen und der meint, er hätte keinen Bock, sich mit mir zu treffen...



Dann geht man einfach mal in ein Lokal und unterhält sich dort mit den Leuten. Ich hab jz seit 3 Monaten ein Stammlokal (Rock Pub wuhuuu) und bin 1-3 Mal die Woche drin, meistens unter der Woche und einmal wochenends und ich hab inzwischen dermaßen viele Leute kennengelernt mit denen ich auch außerhalb des Lokals Sachen unternimm und einen heiden Spaß hab.

BTW Ich war bis Herbst letzten Jahres extrem introvertiert und jz liebe ich es unter Leuten zu sein und neue kennen zu lernen. Ich denk wenn du paar Mal unterwegs bist findest auch sicher paar nette Leute


----------



## Magogan (18. April 2014)

Spring!green schrieb:


> pssst.. ich glaube er meint jetzt _"kennst du zwei, die keinen Bock haben sich mit dir zu treffen"_


Und ich glaube, "er" ist weiblich xD


----------



## Patiekrice (18. April 2014)

/offtopic:
Laut Profilangabe nicht


----------



## Magogan (18. April 2014)

Spring!green schrieb:


> /offtopic:
> Laut Profilangabe nicht


Musst du immer meine Träume zerstören??? xD

Ne, mal im Ernst, ich dachte immer, Fakebook sei weiblich. Ich verwechsel ihn/sie vielleicht auch mit jemand anderem...


----------



## Magogan (21. April 2014)

Wie kann das sein, dass das Firmware-Updates meines RAID-Controllers angeblich erfolgreich war und er nun nur noch teilweise funktioniert? Er kann sowohl in Windows als auch in Ubuntu offensichtlich nicht angesprochen werden, aber immerhin wird er noch mit richtiger Bezeichnung erkannt. Das BIOS funktioniert auch noch, Festplatten werden auch erkannt, aber was bringt mir das, wenn ich den nicht in Windows nutzen kann? Wie kann man bitte ein Firmware-Update so programmieren, dass es kaputt ist, obwohl angezeigt wird, dass alles geklappt hat? 10/5

Und wieso gibt es keine andere Möglichkeit für ein Firmware-Update, z.B. direkt im BIOS des Controllers? 5/5

Verarschen? Die sind von Donnerstag bis Dienstag nicht da!? Und bei der Nummer, die man anrufen soll, wenn man technischen Support benötigt, geht niemand ran. Ja vielen Dank auch...


----------



## Selor Kiith (22. April 2014)

Wer auch immer dafür verantwortlich ist die Youtube App auf der XBox 360 zu verwalten... ICH HASSE DICH! -.- 5/5

Ständig irgendnen Kackupdate, dass erst alles anders macht und jetzt grad nen Update, dass alles wieder "auf anfang" setzt... geht's denen noch ganz gut?


----------



## Fremder123 (23. April 2014)

2. Meerschwein gekauft, damit unser erstes (Weibchen) nicht so einsam ist. Extra drauf geachtet dass es auch ein Weibchen ist damit kein ungeplanter Nachwuchs kommt. Nun, wenige Wochen später, dürfen wir feststellen dass wir die Kleine bereits schwanger gekauft haben, wovon beim Kauf noch nix zu merken war! :O Also haben wir doch bald tierischen Nachwuchs im Haus und dürfen wieder mal überlegen wohin mit den Kleinen. Tolle Wurst.


----------



## Saji (23. April 2014)

Awww, mehrere Meerschweinchen zum Preis von einem. <3 Okay, doof für euch und die Tiere, aber wie süß ist das denn? :3

Btt: Verfügbarkeit der MSI R9 280X. 4/5 Nirgends zu kriegen außer man wagt einen Schuss ins Blaue und verzichtet auch noch aufs Never Settle. >_>


----------



## Fremder123 (23. April 2014)

Süß... ja. Das Problem bei Nagern ist halt dass sich Sachen wie die Vermehrung relativ schnell verselbständigen. Wir hatten vor Jahren mal Chinchillas, die haben sich trotz Kastration der Männchen (recht schwierig bei Nagern ohne Garantie auf Gelingen) immer weiter vermehrt, am Ende waren es satte 12. Glaub mir, das will ich nicht nochmal erleben. Darum muss der Nachwuchs dann auch leider relativ zügig weg, egal wie niedlich die Babys werden. Nur find erstmal wen der so kleine Viecher nimmt. Alles irgendwie doof. Naja mal schauen.


----------



## Fakebook (23. April 2014)

Spring!green schrieb:


> /offtopic:
> Laut Profilangabe nicht


"Er" ist weiblich. 
Ansonsten lagst du richtig  

@Fremder, Wurst war doch ein gutes Stichwort.
*duck und wech* (ab Richtung offizielles WoW-Forum. Bietet wieder bestes Entertainment wegen Serverdown)


----------



## Aun (23. April 2014)

thou shall not troll!


----------



## Magogan (23. April 2014)

Fremder123 schrieb:


> 2. Meerschwein gekauft, damit unser erstes (Weibchen) nicht so einsam ist. Extra drauf geachtet dass es auch ein Weibchen ist damit kein ungeplanter Nachwuchs kommt. Nun, wenige Wochen später, dürfen wir feststellen dass wir die Kleine bereits schwanger gekauft haben, wovon beim Kauf noch nix zu merken war! :O Also haben wir doch bald tierischen Nachwuchs im Haus und dürfen wieder mal überlegen wohin mit den Kleinen. Tolle Wurst.


Ja ja, immer die Last mit den Tribbles... Äh... Meerschweinchen xD

Laut LSI ist mein Controller seit dem Firmware-Update mit meinem Mainboard inkompatibel... Jetzt muss ich einen deutlich teureren kaufen, der dann aber kompatibel sein soll...


----------



## Saji (25. April 2014)

Die MSI R9 280X wird wohl erst wieder ab Mitte Mai verfügbar sein. Narf. 5/5

Wird's wohl doch ne GTX770. Ich hoffe Meister painschkes verzeiht mir.


----------



## Magogan (26. April 2014)

Patches bei Herr der Ringe Online. Die werden mit ganzen 2 MBit/s heruntergeladen. Wieso zahle ich überhaupt für die 128.000er Flat? Der Patch wäre schon vor über 10 Minuten heruntergeladen gewesen, wenn die die Server mal etwas aufstocken würden. 5/5

Sollen die den Patch halt bei Sourceforge hochladen, da kann ich nämlich mit 80 MBit/s herunterladen, obwohl es kostenlos ist...


----------



## painschkes (26. April 2014)

Saji schrieb:


> Wird's wohl doch ne GTX770. Ich hoffe Meister painschkes verzeiht mir.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



_Aber nein..ist doch okay. _


----------



## Saji (26. April 2014)

painschkes schrieb:


> Aber nein..ist doch okay.



Na da bin ich aber froh! Dann kann ich mich ja unbeschwert auf meine neue Grafikkarte freuen.


----------



## Saji (29. April 2014)

GTX770 am 26.04. bestellt, heute kommt Nvidia mit 'nem Watch Dogs Bundle um die Ecke. WTF?





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=jnDkruJ9V5M

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Grushdak (29. April 2014)

Geht das evtl. mit Bestellung stornieren und neu bestellen? 
---------
was mich zwar nicht aufregt aber doch schon an die Substanzen geht (seit Ostern) ...

Bin dermaßen platt von 2 Umzügen von Freunden in den letzten Wochen.

und zusätzlich ...

Ostersamstag erfahre ich, daß sich der Zustand vom Herzen meiner Mutter im letzten halben Jahr deutlich verschlechtert hat.
Anfang Juli hat sie den nächsten regulären Termin (wenn nicht noch was dazwischen kommt) beim Kardiologen.
Da geht es um die anstehende OP an der Herzklappe. 

Nun hatte sie noch eine Erkältung (wenn der Husten mal nicht wegen O[sub]2[/sub]-Mangel kam).
Dabei bzw. seitdem hört sie auf dem einen Ohr viel schlechter.
Nun war sie beim Arzt und der stellte fest, daß sie ein verschleppten Hörsturz hat.
Gestrige Untersuchung ergab, er besteht immer noch.
Heute ist sie deshalb für 3 Tage in's Krankenhaus gekommen (Infusion) - Kopf MRT wird auch noch gemacht.
Wenn das mal auch nicht mit dem Herzen zusammenhängt ...

Sorry, aber irgendwie habe ich Schiss (meine Muter auch), daß ich bezüglich meines Geburtstages 2012 quasi ein Déjà-vu erlebe.
Ich will das alles nicht. 

greetz


----------



## Saji (29. April 2014)

Grushdak schrieb:


> Geht das evtl. mit Bestellung stornieren und neu bestellen?



Sicherlich. Nur ist die Karte halt schon zu mir unterwegs. Und Mindfactory, wo ich meine GTX770 bestellt habe, bietet das Bundle ja an. Da wäre es für alle Beteiligten einfacher so einen Spielecode auf Kulanz rauszurücken als mich die Karte wieder zurückschicken und neu bestellen zu lassen. Mal abwarten was Mindfactory auf meine Mail antwortet. Sollten die da auf Stur stellen schick ich die Karte wirklich ungeöffnet zurück und bestell sie woanders. ^^

Update: widererwarten doch auf Granit gebissen.



> vielen Dank für Ihre Nachricht.
> 
> Eine nachträgliche Zusendung eines "Spielecodes" im Zuge des Nvidia Watch Dog Bundels ist leider nicht möglich. Dies gilt nur für gekaufte Produkte innerhalb des Aktionszeitraums.



Also geht sie wieder zurück. Schade! Ein bisschen mehr Kulanz wünschenswert gewesen.


----------



## Saji (30. April 2014)

Mindfactory. Erst sagen sie nein, es gibt die Codes für das Watch Dogs Bundle NUR ab dem Aktionszeitraum. Dann Widerrufe ich meine Bestellung, verweigere heute die Annahme des Pakets nur um dann im Forum von denen zu lesen das man da ja doch kulant wäre und einen Code *gegebenenfalls* geschickt hätte. Also drei Tage sind scheinbar im Kulanzzeitraum (welcher aber auch nicht näher benannt wurde), aber den Code kriegt man dann nur gegebenenfalls? Gegeben welchen Falles denn? Das sie die Kulanztage nicht spontan von 7 auf 2 Tage verkürzen? Ich ihnen ein Foto von meinen Haustieren schicke? Mann ey, da weiß die rechte Hand nicht was die linke tut. Einmal bei Mindfactory bestellt und NIE wieder. Und ich Depp hab' die Grafikkarte schon per PayPal bezahlt... wollten mir erst eine "Gutschrift" andrehen, aber ich bestand auf eine Rückzahlung auf mein PayPal Konto. Mal schauen wie lange der Spaß dauert. Ich hoffe nicht zu lange, sonst folgen erst zwei Aufforderungen mit Frist per Mail und wenn das nicht fruchtet kommt PayPal Konfliktlösung dran. Dem Laden trau ich ja jetzt alles zu. MOAH! 5/5


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (30. April 2014)

Spanier/Franzosen und alles was in LoL derweil durch die Gegend kriecht. 5/5 BITTE bekommen die ihren eignen Server. Wie zur Hölle sind die auf 30 gekommen?
Paar Auszüge aus unserem 20minütigen Spiel.

War als ADC unterwegs und hatte eine Janna als Supporter, welche konsequent weggeflashed oder weggegangen ist, wenn Caitlyn mit ihrer Ulti auf mich gezielt hat. Obwohl sie fast volle HP hatte. Dann war im Jungle ein Yi der lieber an seinem Redbuff rumzergte anstatt auf die Bot zu kommen und 2 easy kills zu haben.
Seine Begründung war:  DATZ MY JANGLE RUT NUB!!! 
Abgesehen davon das fast nonstop der gegnerische Supporter Leona(Fulltank) gefocused worden ist...

Ich flame ja wirklich selten, eigentlich nie in LoL . Aber das war unerträglich, aber seit Tagen bekomm ich nur noch Hrnsöhne als Mates. Das ist unfassbar was die ableisten.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (30. April 2014)

Das "The Gutter" Level in DS2. 5/5


----------



## Schrottinator (30. April 2014)

Ich will endlich nach Hause


----------



## Wynn (1. Mai 2014)

Wetterumschwung >> Migräne 

3/5 weil durch Medis ertragbar


----------



## schneemaus (1. Mai 2014)

Sechs Stunden an Statistik gesessen 3/5. Summa Summarum kann man ungefähr anderthalb Stunden für Essen und Pausen zum Haare färben und auswaschen rausnehmen, aber bleiben trotzdem noch viereinhalb. Und einfacher wird das wohl nicht. Statistik-Wochenenden, ich komme! ._.


----------



## Magogan (1. Mai 2014)

Wie soll ich Studienleistungen von einer anderen Uni anrechnen lassen, wenn ich zu jedem Professor einzeln hingehen muss, diese aber nicht einmal auf E-Mails antworten, in denen ich nach möglichen Terminen gefragt habe? Oo Hab die angeschrieben und nach den nächstmöglichen Terminen gefragt, aber nur 2 haben geantwortet... Und Termine wurden dann in den Antworten natürlich nicht genannt...

Immerhin einen habe ich erreicht und mir da einen Kurs anrechnen lassen, da konnte ich einfach so hingehen. Aber die anderen sind etwas problematischer...

Auf der Webseite stehen teilweise nicht einmal Sprechzeiten des jeweiligen Professors, nur eine E-Mail-Adresse und eine Telefonnummer, wo sich meistens niemand meldet...


----------



## seanbuddha (2. Mai 2014)

Warten auf Pakete aus Island 3/5


----------



## Dominau (2. Mai 2014)

Und schon wieder die nächsten Wochenenden zugeplant. :/ 4/5


----------



## Ol@f (2. Mai 2014)

Magogan schrieb:


> Wie soll ich Studienleistungen von einer anderen Uni anrechnen lassen, wenn ich zu jedem Professor einzeln hingehen muss, diese aber nicht einmal auf E-Mails antworten, in denen ich nach möglichen Terminen gefragt habe?


Ich habe die Erfahrung gemacht, dass man am besten direkt zum Dozenten geht und dann persönlich vielleicht nochmal einen extra Termin ausmacht. Ich hatte mich mal bei einem Professor für die Bachelorarbeit beworben und er hat mir erst nach 3 Monaten dann zugesagt, weil ich anscheinend im Spamordner gelandet bin, obwohl ich ihn mit der Unimail geschrieben habe. In dem Fall war es zwar nicht so wichtig, weil ich eh nur wissen wollte, ob er mich nehmen würde und schon interssante Angebote erhalten hatte..  

Dann schaust am besten, ob der jeweilige Dozent irgendeine Veranstaltung hat und sprichst ihn dort vor bzw. nach dieser an.


----------



## Magogan (2. Mai 2014)

Ol@f schrieb:


> Dann schaust am besten, ob der jeweilige Dozent irgendeine Veranstaltung hat und sprichst ihn dort vor bzw. nach dieser an.


Okay, ich suche dann mal nach einem Professor...

*Suchen nach Veranstaltungen*
4249 Treffer: Semester: SS 2014

Okay, so finde ich ihn bestimmt...


----------



## Derulu (2. Mai 2014)

Magogan schrieb:


> Wie soll ich Studienleistungen von einer anderen Uni anrechnen lassen, wenn ich zu jedem Professor einzeln hingehen muss, diese aber nicht einmal auf E-Mails antworten, in denen ich nach möglichen Terminen gefragt habe?



Deutschland scheint hier toll organisiert zu sein^^. Also bei uns gibt es eigene Abteilungen an jeder Uni, die sämtliche Anrechnungen, inländische wie ausländische, bewerten und dann durchführen^^


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (2. Mai 2014)

Derulu schrieb:


> Deutschland scheint hier toll organisiert zu sein^^. Also bei uns gibt es Abetilungen an jeder Uni, die sämtliche Anrechnungen, inländische wie ausländische, bewerten und dann durchführen^^


Die meiden ihn nur.


----------



## schneemaus (2. Mai 2014)

Ich hab hier auch keine Probleme. Von all meinen Dozenten hab ich Mailadresse, Telefonnummer, Sprechzeiten und weiß, wo die Büros liegen. Sogar bei dem einen Externen weiß ich, wie ich den erreichen kann.


----------



## Magogan (2. Mai 2014)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Ich hab hier auch keine Probleme. Von all meinen Dozenten hab ich Mailadresse, Telefonnummer, Sprechzeiten und weiß, wo die Büros liegen. Sogar bei dem einen Externen weiß ich, wie ich den erreichen kann.


Mailadresse hab ich auch von denen, nur ich bekomme halt keine Antwort...

Die Sprechzeiten stehen zumindest nicht bei allen da...


----------



## Selor Kiith (2. Mai 2014)

Nimm es hin, die können dich einfach nicht leiden 

Extreme Schulterschmerzen und Muskelkater nach Umzug gestern 5/5


----------



## Aun (2. Mai 2014)

falsche uni/fh/bretterpenne!


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (3. Mai 2014)

Bin gestern nach 10 Minuten Spartacus gucken eingepennt. -_-


----------



## Wynn (4. Mai 2014)

Knirscherschiene zerbrochen - material ermüdung nach ca einem jahr 

5/5

montag also erstmal zum zahnarzt


----------



## Fakebook (4. Mai 2014)

Wynn schrieb:


> Knirscherschiene zerbrochen - material ermüdung nach ca einem jahr


Meine hält schon gut fünf Jahre!? Alles eine Frage Pflege! Meine liegt Tag und Nacht gut behütet in einer Schachtel 

Topic: Hals steif und Mobilat® im Haaransatz


----------



## Wynn (4. Mai 2014)

jo ka ^^ 

tagsüber liegt die halt sicher und nachts trag ich die 

ist eine harte schiene keine weiche weil ich gegen diverse plastik weichmacher ja allergisch bin 

und die ist ja auch verstärkt damit sie den muskel entspannt


----------



## Fakebook (4. Mai 2014)

Wynn schrieb:


> damit sie den muskel entspannt


Vielleicht sollte ich das Teil bzw. die Schachtel mal suchen und in den Nacken legen.


----------



## Aun (4. Mai 2014)

Fakebook schrieb:


> Vielleicht sollte ich das Teil bzw. die Schachtel mal suchen und in den Nacken legen.



ahuehuehue. vllt sollten wir wynn nen kauknochen kickstartern


----------



## Saji (4. Mai 2014)

Aun schrieb:


> ahuehuehue. vllt sollten wir wynn nen kauknochen kickstartern



Na, auf die Stretchgoals bin ich ja mal gespannt.


----------



## Fakebook (4. Mai 2014)

_*"Nackenmassage statt Kauknochen"*
Solvente Dame sucht Abhilfe..._

Bei allem Respekt, Wynn ... aber lieber ne steife Kauleiste, als ein Nacken, der sich nicht Richtung Teller neigen kann


----------



## seanbuddha (4. Mai 2014)

Fakebook schrieb:


> _
> Solvente Dame sucht Abhilfe..._



Ich hab noch nie was gewonnen Im Lotto.


----------



## Fakebook (4. Mai 2014)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Ich hab noch nie was gewonnen


666 Euro per Spiel Super 6 waren das Ertragreichste. Ich bekam eine Mail, hab meine Kollegin angekreischt und nachmittags bin ich mit dem Kajak die Havel rauf und runter gepaddelt. Daran erinnere ich mich sehr gut. Leider nicht mehr daran, wo bzw. für was ich die Kohle versenkt habe.


----------



## H2OTest (4. Mai 2014)

Meine Rippe tut weh wie sau xD 3/5


----------



## Firun (4. Mai 2014)

Provokante Trolle 5/5


----------



## seanbuddha (4. Mai 2014)

Fakebook schrieb:


> 666 Euro per Spiel Super 6 waren das Ertragreichste. Ich bekam eine Mail, hab meine Kollegin angekreischt und nachmittags bin ich mit dem Kajak die Havel rauf und runter gepaddelt. Daran erinnere ich mich sehr gut. Leider nicht mehr daran, wo bzw. für was ich die Kohle versenkt habe.



War klar das es bei dir 666 Euro gewesen sind


----------



## Magogan (6. Mai 2014)

Hmm, immer noch keine Antwort vom Professor bezüglich der Anrechnung von einem Modul einer anderen Uni... 3/5

Und ich habe die Hausaufgabe richtig gelöst, aber eine 2 übersehen, die vor der geschweiften Klammer mit 3 Fällen stand:


```
/ 0 für t/T <= 0
u(t)=2* { irgendeine e-Funktion für bla
        \ noch eine e-Funktion für blub
```
Ernsthaft, wer schreibt die 2 davor? Die übersieht man doch viel zu leicht...

Deshalb war die Hausaufgabe doch nicht richtig gelöst... Soll ich mich jetzt über mich ärgern oder darüber, dass man hier wohl prüft, ob die Studenten nichts an abwegigen Stellen übersehen? Oo Das ist doch lächerlich, da löse ich die nicht ganz einfache Aufgabe eigentlich korrekt und dann scheitert es daran, dass ich eine Zahl übersehen habe xD


----------



## schneemaus (6. Mai 2014)

Das ist nicht lächerlich, sondern war bei mir schon zu Schulzeiten normal. Frage- und Aufgabenstellungen genau lesen zu können, ist eigentlich eine Grundvoraussetzung für's Studium.


----------



## Magogan (6. Mai 2014)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Das ist nicht lächerlich, sondern war bei mir schon zu Schulzeiten normal. Frage- und Aufgabenstellungen genau lesen zu können, ist eigentlich eine Grundvoraussetzung für's Studium.


Kann sein, aber es war spät und ich habe es einfach übersehen xD Die Aufgabenstellung habe ich ja eigentlich genau gelesen und auch richtig gelöst, bis auf diese eine Zahl. Im Test hätte ich jetzt bestimmt noch Punkte bekommen, aber hier natürlich nicht, weil ich ja nur das Ergebnis eingeben konnte... Man guckt ja auch automatisch auf die große Klammer da, weil da ja alles Wichtige drinsteht - eigentlich... Ach na ja, war kein wichtiger Punkt oder so, aber schon ärgerlich irgendwie.


----------



## Alux (6. Mai 2014)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Das ist nicht lächerlich, sondern war bei mir schon zu Schulzeiten normal. Frage- und Aufgabenstellungen genau lesen zu können, ist eigentlich eine Grundvoraussetzung für's Studium.



Stimm ich zu, in Physik und Mathe waren gerne Formeln leicht abgeändert, ein paar Leute sind immer drauf reingefallen.


----------



## ZAM (6. Mai 2014)

Rumkränkeln vor der RPC 10/5


----------



## Magogan (6. Mai 2014)

Alux schrieb:


> Stimm ich zu, in Physik und Mathe waren gerne Formeln leicht abgeändert, ein paar Leute sind immer drauf reingefallen.


Ja, nur habe ich ja nicht abgeschrieben oder so xD Na ja, irgendwann passiert das wohl (fast) jedem  Und hier war es echt leicht, die 2 zu übersehen xD

Immer noch keine Antwort vom Professor, der scheint sehr beschäftigt zu sein...


----------



## ZAM (6. Mai 2014)

Magogan schrieb:


> Ja, nur habe ich ja nicht abgeschrieben oder so xD Na ja, irgendwann passiert das wohl (fast) jedem  Und hier war es echt leicht, die 2 zu übersehen xD
> 
> Immer noch keine Antwort vom Professor, der scheint sehr beschäftigt zu sein...



Das bestimmte Personen versuchen den Thread hier zum neuen GUMO zu machen. 10/5


----------



## Hordlerkiller (6. Mai 2014)

Das spiele in Deutschland nicht als Kulturgut Zählen 80/5 (wie Bücher und Filme und Dokus ala N 24-N-TV)
hm was noch Bein Prellungen beidseitig 6/5 
sonst grade nichts weiteres.


----------



## Magogan (7. Mai 2014)

Schon wieder der extrem langsame Patch-Download bei HDRO 5/5


----------



## Azerak (7. Mai 2014)

Die Typen die neben mir in der Uni irgendwenlche Rap-Sch**ße hören.
Diese Musik ist so dümmlich..  auf Schwänze so fixiert zu sein ist auch bezeichnend..
Und dann "rappt" der eine Typ da auch noch mit..

Gott! soll das nun die ganze Pause durchgehen?! Kotz.... 10/5


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (7. Mai 2014)

Azerak schrieb:


> Die Typen die neben mir in der Uni irgendwenlche Rap-Sch**ße hören.
> Diese Musik ist so dümmlich..  auf Schwänze so fixiert zu sein ist auch bezeichnend..
> Und dann "rappt" der eine Typ da auch noch mit..
> 
> Gott! soll das nun die ganze Pause durchgehen?! Kotz.... 10/5


Und Metaler haben alle lange ungepflegte Haare, stinken, betrinken sich nur und gröhlen wie die Affen.
So, jede Sparte hat seine schwarzen Schafe also hör auf alles über einen Kamm zu scheren.

Zumal die Genialität bei manchen Raptexten dermaßen unglaublich ist, was an Wortspielen und Reimen alles möglich ist, ist in anderen Musikbereichen nur schwer möglich.

Ich höre sowohl Rap als auch andere Musik, immer dieser Hass auf andere Genres. 5/5.


----------



## Azerak (7. Mai 2014)

Da versucht jemand Moralapostel zu spielen ohne auch nur was zu hinterfragen.

Ich bezog mich rein auf die Musik die da vorhin lief. Mir ist Rap sowas von egal.
Meinte wohl kaum das gesamte Genre. 

Nur wenn es so ein abartiger geistiger Erguss ist wie das von vorhin..  wer sich damit identifizieren kann... aua.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (7. Mai 2014)

"Diese Musik ist so dümmlich"... Eigentor kleiner.


----------



## Saji (7. Mai 2014)

Sozialinkompatibel schrieb:


> "Diese Musik ist so dümmlich"... Eigentor kleiner.



Nö. Nur weil du das so interpretierst muss es noch lange nicht der Wahrheit entsprechen. Alles was er sagte bezieht sich auf das was da gerade neben ihm geschah.

Btt: auf mein Geld von Mindfactory zu warten. 5/5
Tante ist mit gebrochenem Sprunggelenk im Krankenhaus. 5/5
Es schüttet draußen wie aus Kübeln. 2/5


----------



## seanbuddha (7. Mai 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wenn sie einem wenigstens sagen würden was genau los ist...  Aber naja, muss ich halt warten bis sie auf meine Mail antworten. 5/5


----------



## Grushdak (8. Mai 2014)

_... diese **** Art der evangel. Landeskirche (zumindest hier 2 bestimmte Personen) mir zu kündigen ...

Es gab vor ca 1 Monat ein Koordinierungsproblem in deren Kindergarten.
Dabei wurde dem Pastor von der Kindergartenleiterin ein Lüge über mich präsentiert, was ich paar Tage später erst erfuhr.
An dem Tag rasselten wir etwas zusammen.
Nach 2 Wochen (also auch vor 2 Wochen) wünschte ich ein Klärungsgespräch mit ihr.
Gestern kam nun endlich ein Anruf, heute könnten wir sprechen (mit dem Pastor zusammen .. hä? Ich wollte ein 2er Gespräch.)

Ich hörte mir erstmal an, was sie mir zu sagen haben.
Danach ging ich in die Luft.
Denn eigentlich stand schon vorher fest, daß es kein Klärungsgespräch sein würde.
Der Pastor stellte sich auf die Seite der Kita-Leiterin und erfand gleich noch ein paar Fakten, die frei gelogen waren.
Sie stritt Fakten ab  und log mit.

... was für ein abgekartetes Spiel ...

Habe gerade eine gewaltige Mischung aus Trauer-Frust-Erleichterung .... also explosiv.

7 Jahre waren dennoch meistens eine schöne Zeit ...
... mein Beileid an die Beiden habe ich auch schon ausgesprochen ... 

~/5_



Magogan schrieb:


> Schon wieder der extrem langsame Patch-Download bei HDRO 5/5


Schneller PC aber 56k Modem - oder zuviel nebenher im Netz zu laufen? 
Denn bei mir ging es ratzfatz.


----------



## Saji (8. Mai 2014)

Grushdak schrieb:


> _... diese **** Art der evangel. Landeskirche (zumindest hier 2 bestimmte Personen) mir zu kündigen ...
> 
> Es gab vor ca 1 Monat ein Koordinierungsproblem in deren Kindergarten.
> Dabei wurde dem Pastor von der Kindergartenleiterin ein Lüge über mich präsentiert, was ich paar Tage später erst erfuhr.
> ...



Mal so ins Blaue geschossen... willst dich vielleicht wegen einer Kündigungsschutzklage von einem Anwalt für Arbeitsrecht beraten lassen? Gibt dir vielleicht den Job nicht wieder, aber unter Umständen lässt sich etwas Geld rausschlagen.


----------



## Magogan (8. Mai 2014)

Grushdak, wie lange haat du zum Runterladen gebraucht? Ich glaube, dass die Anbindung zu meinem Provider das Problem ist, hab schon von anderen gehört, dass es bei denen schnell geht. Andere Spiele kann ich mit 10-120 MBit/s runterladen, aber HDRO ist extrem langsam...


----------



## Wynn (8. Mai 2014)

mein antivir da zickt der update server rum 2/5


blödes wetter  kopfweh/gelenkschmerz 4/5


----------



## Fremder123 (8. Mai 2014)

Das offizielle Diablo 3-Forum. Ich dachte ja, ich bin durch jahrelangen WoW-Konsum schlimme Communitys gewohnt, aber was D3 so an Soziopathen und Heulsusen anlockt, da gibts glaub aktuell nix Vergleichbares.

Ach ja und schwere Beine durch (zu)viel Sport. Das nervt vielleicht. <.<


----------



## Saji (8. Mai 2014)

Wieder mal Mindfactory. Obwohl ich bei meinem Widerruf letzte Woche ausdrücklich eine Rückzahlung auf mein PayPal Konto wünschte musste ich erst heute noch mal wegen dem Widerruf nachfragen. Und siehe da, innerhalb einer halben Stunde nach der Mail eine Antwort von Mindfactory und eine Mitteilung von PayPal das eine Rückzahlung einging. Warum nicht gleich so? Naja, daher nur 0/5 weils nun durch ist, ich aber meinem Geld nachrennen musste.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (8. Mai 2014)

Dass ich jetzt schon seit 4 Stunden Wildstar runterlade... 3/5. Wehe das ist nicht gut... (befürchte ich eh).


----------



## Combust90 (8. Mai 2014)

Die Befürchtung habe ich auch. Bei mir wird wahrscheinlich ständig "der Anzeigetreiber hat ein Problem festgestellt und musst neu gestartet werden" (oder so ähnlich) kommen, wie bei einigen Spielen.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (8. Mai 2014)

Das mit 4.7 bei LoL jetzt kein normales Spiel mehr geht, weils so spackt Oo


----------



## Magogan (9. Mai 2014)

Irgendetwas hat mich geweckt und das um diese Zeit Oo Ich wollte noch 1,5 Stunden länger schlafen, verdammt... 3/5


----------



## myadictivo (9. Mai 2014)

blödes amazon prime video gedöns funktioniert natürlich nicht (ohne umwege / nicht ausprobiert) auf meinem neuen tablet... wieso auch wird jede olle plattform unterstützt, nur android gedöns nicht 5/5
für southpark musste ich auch erstmal googlen und nachhelfen 5/5
scheiss wetter und letzter urlaubstag 10/5


----------



## bkeleanor (13. Mai 2014)

Das die Witwe von Roger Rodas Porsche verklagen will "unter anderem wegen Defekten am Design".
(Das war der Fahrer des Porsche in dem auch Paul Walker war).

Der Grund ist einfach nur WTF / 5


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (13. Mai 2014)

myadictivo schrieb:


> blödes amazon prime video gedöns funktioniert natürlich nicht (ohne umwege / nicht ausprobiert) auf meinem neuen tablet... wieso auch wird jede olle plattform unterstützt, nur android gedöns nicht 5/5
> für southpark musste ich auch erstmal googlen und nachhelfen 5/5
> scheiss wetter und letzter urlaubstag 10/5


SP hat doch ne eigene App?


----------



## Fremder123 (13. Mai 2014)

Dieses bärtige... Ding aus Österreich. Selbst wenn einem der ESC vollkommen scheißegal ist wird man überall mit dem bombardiert, egal ob man das Radio einschaltet oder in die Zeitung schaut. Bärtige Österreicher, da kommt einfach nix Gutes bei raus wie die Geschichte lehrt.

Ach ja, Fahrrad kaputt gegangen, grad jetzt wo ich richtig durchstarten wollte. Reparatur teurer als Restwert des ganzen Fahrrads, also muss ein Neues her um wirtschaftlich irgendwie Sinn zu ergeben.


----------



## Aun (13. Mai 2014)

Fremder123 schrieb:


> Dieses bärtige... Ding aus Österreich. Selbst wenn einem der ESC vollkommen scheißegal ist wird man überall mit dem bombardiert, egal ob man das Radio einschaltet oder in die Zeitung schaut. Bärtige Österreicher, da kommt einfach nix Gutes bei raus wie die Geschichte lehrt.
> 
> Ach ja, Fahrrad kaputt gegangen, grad jetzt wo ich richtig durchstarten wollte. Reparatur teurer als Restwert des ganzen Fahrrads, also muss ein Neues her um wirtschaftlich irgendwie Sinn zu ergeben.





Spoiler



Österreicher mit Bart verzaubert Europa.... schon wieder.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (16. Mai 2014)

Die Nachtmissionen bei Sniper2, HIMMEL, man sieht nichts, und im Dschungel erst Recht nicht. Mit Nightvision ists noch schlimmer. >.<


----------



## Dominau (19. Mai 2014)

Will mein Paket hier haben, jetzt!  3/5
Ich wusste vorher schon das es lange dauern wird, aber ich bin einfach so ungeduldig.
Edit: So jetzt weiß ich dank der DHL seite wenigstens das es schon in deutschland ist.
Die Polnische seite hats einfach nicht aktualisiert. ^^


----------



## Sh1k4ri (19. Mai 2014)

RIP Twitch 1000/5

http://www.giga.de/w...-dienst-twitch/





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=umDr0mPuyQc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Fakebook (19. Mai 2014)

Support-Mitarbeiter mit mangelndem Textverständnis.

Ich bekomme ne automatisierte eMail, dass ich 'meine registrierte eMail-Adresse' für 'meinen' Skype-Account dirk.a* erfolgreich in ***@***.de aktualisiert habe. _[MEINE eMail-Adresse, an die auch die eMail ging]_

Kann man mir soweit folgen? Ok. Der Skype-Account dirk.a* gehört mir aber nicht. Der mir unbekannte Dirk hat Mist gebaut oder willkürlich/zufällig meine eMail benutzt. (Hier hörte das Textverständnis des Supports schon auf. Dazu später.)

Ich habe ne tolle eMail-Adresse und wohl deswegen passiert mir das öfter. Spieleaccounts, eBay-Kleinanzeigen, Mobilfunkverträge.
In solchen Fällen nehme ich erst mal die Passwort-vergessen-Funktion. Passwort landet frei Haus in meinem Postfach - schließlich wurde ja meine eMail-Adresse hinterlegt - und wird sodann geändert, um die Beteiligten zum Handeln zu zwingen. Dann schreibe ich den zuständigen Support an.
Manchmal klappt das, manchmal nicht. Den Mobilfunkvertrag habe ich gekündigt, da weder die Anschlussinhaberin (Name und Nummer stand auf der mir zugestellten Rechnung), noch der Support auf telefonische Anfrage reagierte.

Aber nun zurück zu Dirk, den ich nicht kenne. Ich verpasse ihm ein neues Passwort und melde mich beim Support und schilder es genau so, mit der Bitte, die eMail wieder zurück zu setzen.
UND WAS BEKOMME ICH FÜR NE ANTWORT??
_"...
Aber wenn Sie Zugang zum Konto haben, können Sie doch die E-Mail Adresse ändern, oder nicht?
.."_

HALLO?? In was soll ich die denn ändern? In karlheinz@gmx.de? Dann guckt irgendein Karl-Heinz genauso doof in sein Postfach.

Naja, lange Rede, kurzer Sinn - ich bin genervt.
Sollte meine zweite eMail an den Support auch nicht verstanden werden, dann ändere ich die Registrierung tatsächlich: in support@skype.com. Fall erledigt.


----------



## Legendary (20. Mai 2014)

Was ist Twitch?


----------



## Selor Kiith (20. Mai 2014)

Legendary schrieb:


> Was ist Twitch?



Es war ein sehr guter Streaming Dienst, in diverse Spiele direkt integriert (Company of Heroes 2 z.B.) um einfach und unkompliziert zu streamen und bietete insbesondere Lets Playern die Möglichkeit über "Abos" ihres Twitch Kanals und Werbung etwas Geld zu verdienen.

Ich habe es bisher allerdings nur als Konsument benutzt und war immer sehr zufrieden, Werbung zwischen den Videos war immer abhängig vom Streamer und mehr als Oft haben sie garkeine Werbung gemacht, Werbung auf der Seite ist mir nie wirklich aufgefallen (sprich: Es war verdammt gute Werbung).


----------



## Wynn (20. Mai 2014)

warm und es wird wärmer und kreislauf meh 5/5


----------



## Aun (20. Mai 2014)

schüssel mit wasser


----------



## Wynn (20. Mai 2014)

ich stell da nicht meine füsse rein weil da ist genau die steckdosenleiste fürn pc dahinter ^^


----------



## Ogil (20. Mai 2014)

*stimmt "The Rains of Castamere" an*


----------



## Aun (20. Mai 2014)

Ogil schrieb:


> *stimmt "The Rains of Castamere" an*



fixed





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ECewrAld3zw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



and so he spoke ^^

btt: scheiss post...... packen meine briefe in nen anderen briefkasten


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (20. Mai 2014)

Wenns Internet ohne Grund alle 2 Minuten abschmiert, Verbindung aber da isch.


----------



## Wynn (20. Mai 2014)

mal pc nach viren gescannt ?


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (20. Mai 2014)

Wynn schrieb:


> mal pc nach viren gescannt ?


Jup, da ist alles sauber. 
Jetzt gehts auch wieder, Freundin hat vorhin aufgeräumt und die Wohnung geputzt und dabei das Routerkabel rausgerobbt. 
Musste sich wohl erst neu konfigurieren...


----------



## Grushdak (20. Mai 2014)

Selbst wenn es nicht am Kabel gelegen hätte ...

Hatte das neulich beim Neuaufsetzen des PC einer Freundin so ähnlich.
Nachdem die Grundinstallation fertig war, wechselte das Symbol rechts unten ständig von verbunden/nichtverbunden.
Erst nach 2facher windowseigenen Problemsuche kam der Vorschlag, einfach den Router komplett neu zu starten.
Getan und alles ging bestens. 

bt
Mich regen immer noch die Kitaleiterin und der Pasti der ev. Landeskirche auf. 5/5
Allerdings sind diesbezüglich Unternehmungen meinerseits im Gange.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (20. Mai 2014)

Grushdak schrieb:


> Selbst wenn es nicht am Kabel gelegen hätte ...
> 
> Hatte das neulich beim Neuaufsetzen des PC einer Freundin so ähnlich.
> Nachdem die Grundinstallation fertig war, wechselte das Symbol rechts unten ständig von verbunden/nichtverbunden.
> ...


Da hat nicht gewechselt, war kontinuierlich verbunden, das war ja das nervige. Ich als IT-Vollpfosten verzweifel da instant. D:


----------



## myadictivo (20. Mai 2014)

nach ner 14 stunden schicht auf den telekom techniker warten, der zwischen 13:00 und 17:00 uhr kommen sollte 5/5
um 19:00 festzustellen, dass er immer noch nicht da war *jackpott*


----------



## Combust90 (20. Mai 2014)

Mein Anzeigetreiber stürzt bei diversen Spielen ab. Weiß aber nicht warum.


----------



## painschkes (20. Mai 2014)

_Deinstallieren & ältere Version installieren - hilft oft.

@Topic : 

Hab Hunger 1/5_


----------



## Combust90 (20. Mai 2014)

Hab ich schon ausprobiert plus diverser anderer Sachen.


----------



## Edou (21. Mai 2014)

Morgen arbeiten und nicht schlafen können 5/5


----------



## Aun (21. Mai 2014)

iss was ^^ dann gehen die aktivitäten auf den magen über, statt brägen ^^


----------



## Edou (21. Mai 2014)

Ich probiers grad mit dem unarmed helloween album funktioniert fast immer


----------



## Fakebook (21. Mai 2014)

Sozialinkompatibel schrieb:


> Wenns Internet ohne Grund alle 2 Minuten abschmiert, Verbindung aber da isch.


Konntest du das Problem schon eingrenzen?
Meine Kollegin und ich haben das Problem auch phasenweise. TS und Game zusammen schmieren teils im Minutentakt ab.

Einzige Auffälligkeit: sowohl Blizz-Verbindung, wie auch (unser) TS werden über Telia geleitet und die hatten/haben(?) ja massive Probleme mit Angriffen.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (21. Mai 2014)

Fakebook schrieb:


> Konntest du das Problem schon eingrenzen?
> Meine Kollegin und ich haben das Problem auch phasenweise. TS und Game zusammen schmieren teils im Minutentakt ab.
> 
> Einzige Auffälligkeit: sowohl Blizz-Verbindung, wie auch (unser) TS werden über Telia geleitet und die hatten/haben(?) ja massive Probleme mit Angriffen.


War eben wieder so, das ist nur die ersten 10-20 Minuten wenn ich heim komme so.. merkwürdig. :O


----------



## Wynn (22. Mai 2014)

> [font=Arial, Verdana, sans-serif]Die Witterung führt zu Gelenk-, Muskel-, Narben- und Gliederschmerzen.[/font]



jetzt weiss ich wenigstens warum mir der unterkiefer wieder so wehtut ^^ da stören wieder die narben und muskel ^^


----------



## seanbuddha (23. Mai 2014)

3/5 Ernsthaft, Brillux? ERNSTHAFT?



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fakebook (24. Mai 2014)

Langsam entwickle ich ein tiefsitzende Abneigung gegen meine Wand-an-Wand-Nachbarin.
Erst verschwand mein verwitterter Gartentisch und der schrottreife Grill. Mutmaßlich von ihr entsorgt, denn zeitgleich fing sie an, den Wäscheplatz mit irgendwelchem Gestrüpp zu bepflanzen.
Gestern standen dann meine sechs Gartenstühle an ihrer Partytafel. Ok, ich fände es generell nett, wenn man mal rumfragt vorher. Aber egal. GAR NICHT EGAL: heute früh standen dann nur noch vier Stühle am alten Platz!

WAHHH 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Als ich zu ihr hin marschiert bin, plappert dieses doofe Weib was von 'ach ja, die haben wir dann den anderen geborgt, die da auch gegrillt haben ...'. Ahja, sie hat meine Stühle verborgt. Ja klar, macht man so. Zurückbringen liegt ja dann nicht mehr in ihrem Zuständigkeitsbereich. Na was red ich, Zurückbringen ... ich kann sie mir doch selbst zusammensuchen!

Erst mal alles ins Haus getragen. Morgen kommt nen Fahrradschloss an die gestapelten Stühle. Keine Ahnung, ob sie das stört. Tisch und Grill waren ja auch mit nem Schloss angekettet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aun (25. Mai 2014)

Fakebook schrieb:


> Langsam entwickle ich ein tiefsitzende Abneigung gegen meine Wand-an-Wand-Nachbarin.
> Erst verschwand mein verwitterter Gartentisch und der schrottreife Grill. Mutmaßlich von ihr entsorgt, denn zeitgleich fing sie an, den Wäscheplatz mit irgendwelchem Gestrüpp zu bepflanzen.
> Gestern standen dann meine sechs Gartenstühle an ihrer Partytafel. Ok, ich fände es generell nett, wenn man mal rumfragt vorher. Aber egal. GAR NICHT EGAL: heute früh standen dann nur noch vier Stühle am alten Platz!
> 
> ...



boar meine liebe. sach mal bescheid zum grillen, dann wird bei euch mal aufgeräumt..... ich kann meine stimme über 2 oktaven dehnen! party on würd ich sagen. 
die waswchkatze laden wir auch noch ein, für den korrekten kontext ^^

ich glaub nach so einem abend macht bei dir niemand mehr das maul auf  ahuehuehuehuehue


----------



## Fakebook (25. Mai 2014)

Aun schrieb:


> boar meine liebe. sach mal bescheid zum grillen



Nächste Grillparty in ... 13 Stunden (ca. 16 Uhr MESZ). Nachricht bekommen "Ey, Z..(ett) _[aussterbender Rufname, aber enge Freunde verwenden ihn noch]_, bin morgen in Potsdam. Zeit?"
Spontan den Supermarkt nach Grillbarem abgesucht, Nachbarn (die guten) vor der Tür abgefangen und eingeladen, Kollegin angerufen.
Zeit, den neuen Tisch, den neuen Grill und die heimgekehrten Gartenstühle ihrer Bestimmung gemäß zu nutzen!
Drückt die Daumen für perfektes Wetter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (25. Mai 2014)

League of Legends... 5/5.
Bin jetzt von Jungle auf Toplane umgestiegen vor ein paar Tagen, damit wenigstens eine Lane mehr oder weniger sicher gewinnt.
Das ist noch frustrierender... Ich gewinne 9/10 meiner Lanes währenddessen mein Team alles tut um das Spiel kaputt zu machen.
Eben mit Riven den gegnerischen Jax in Grund und Boden gestomped. Guck ich mal was unser Midlaner Kayle so macht 0-8 nach nichtmal 10 Minuten. GEGEN EINE KATARINA. >_> Gibt ja keine Ulti oder so.  
Unser ADC hatte nach 40 Minuten stolze 153 Farm und unser Leonasupport stolze 1,9k Leben. Engaged hat er grundsätzlich nicht. Einzig der Jungler war nicht komplett grenzdebil, aber im Endeffekt viel zu squishy.
Sowas ist einfach unmöglich zu carrien. -.-


----------



## M1ghtymage (26. Mai 2014)

Also wenn du carrien willst ist Top das falsche. Damit bist du auf deiner eigenen "Insel" und hast wenig Einfluss auf das Spiel. Außer natürlich du nimmst nen Champ mit ner global oder du nimmst einfach TP und roamst, nachdem du den ersten Tower down hast. Wenn du wirklich so oft deine Lane gewinnst dann wirst du auch mit Top carrien können.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (26. Mai 2014)

Das Problem ist das im gleichen Moment in dem ich "fed" werde meist die anderen Lanes dermaßen gefüttert haben das ich da auch nicht mehr gegen ankomme. Auch wenn ich als Riven mein Gegner mehr oder weniger aus dem Spiel nehme ist's halt auch nicht DER Carrychamp. Klar das eine oder andere Spiel carry ich dann auch, aber auch nur dann wenn die anderen Lanes es nicht komplett versaut haben.

Top gibts halt aber auch nicht dermaßen viele Kills wie ein Midlaner/Adc sich einfach mal einstecken kann.


----------



## Grushdak (27. Mai 2014)

n bissle HdR0

Geplante Wartungsarbeiten, die nun auch noch außerplanmäßig verlaufen. 

Da ist heute so ein verwaschener Tag und ich freute mich, ab Mittag zu spielen.
Dabei vergaß ich, daß heute von 12-19 Uhr Wartungsarbeiten sein sollten/sind.
Und nun dauern sie immer noch an (also kein Spiel, kein Forum zu durchlesen).

Also, auch andere Spiele erfordern ungeplante Eingriffe. 

*afksmokingauf27m²Balkoniawithoutsun* ^^


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (28. Mai 2014)

Zug 30 Minuten Verspätung + Schweißgeruch der Person neben mir.


----------



## DarthMarkus1st (30. Mai 2014)

diese Nacht LFR der Part mit Amalgan und Sha:
nicht nur das wir je 1xWipe hatten, meine Beute war auch jeweils nur Gold, trotz Bonuswurf, so das zwar die Repkosten gedeckt waren, aber hätte schon gerne* endlich auch mal Equip * aber nöööö 

anschliessend noch mit dem Twink in Ini, und der Tank hat nix besseres zu tun, als direkt zu Xin zu pullen, obwohl eindeutig zu sehen, daß Heal mit Mana knapp "hab keine Zeit zu schauen ob jmd wenig Mana hat", nur das dieser jmd halt der Heal war...

3/5


----------



## Patiekrice (30. Mai 2014)

Ich rege mich gerade so auf, dass ich nicht mal einen Text schreiben will!


----------



## Wynn (31. Mai 2014)

mal wieder ein episches buch durchgelesen und jetzt erstmal wieder ein gleich gutes finden - meh/meh


----------



## myadictivo (2. Juni 2014)

hse-media (breitband) und telekom...

vor wochen melde ich, dass ich paar störungen hatte und mein upload ein bißl eingebrochen ist. eigentlich nur beim streamen zu bemerken.
- paar tage später steht hse auf der matte, messen alles durch. finden extern zum verteiler einen fehler, hausverkablung okay
- am nächsten tag sollte telekom techniker kommen...
- er kam nicht..
- er kam auch an den nächsten 3 ! terminen nicht
- plötzlich stand einer unangemeldet auf der matte. was ich denn für ein problem hätte. alles geschildert
- er legt ne neue dose in der wohnung ! (die hausverkablung ists nicht gewesen)
- er fährt zum verteiler, ruft mich an : keine probleme / störungen gefunden..und legt auf.
- seit dem kein internet mehr
- hse ruft mich an, ob jetzt ein techniker da gewesen wäre, denn sie würden sehn das meine leitung nun garnicht mehr funzt..
- ich schildere mein problem. hse typ regt sich auf, ich reg mich auf..
- heute neuer telekom termin. ich nehm noch wetten an ob die kommen oder einfach mal wieder nicht auftauchen..

mein angepisst level : godzilla


----------



## Magogan (2. Juni 2014)

Ich werde wohl nicht mehr rechtzeitig Stufe 90 in WoW (mit dem Let's-Play-Charakter), um mit WoD direkt auf Stufe 90 anzufangen... Oder ich hol mir noch ein Netzteil, ein Mainboard und einen E3-1245v3 oder so, mal sehen... Aber eigentlich wollte ich lieber den jetzigen PC aufrüsten und die alten Teile für den zweiten PC verwenden, verdammt...


----------



## painschkes (2. Juni 2014)

_Kommt das nicht erst im Dezember? Das sind 4 Monate..

@Topic : 

Eigentlich nichts o,o_


----------



## Derulu (2. Juni 2014)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Kommt das nicht erst im Dezember? Das sind 4 Monate..
> 
> _



"Spätestens im Dezember" bzw., laut zugehöriger HP "erscheint im Herbst 2014"

BTT:

persönliche Ungeduld 5/5


----------



## Magogan (2. Juni 2014)

4 Monate bis Dezember? Wohl eher 6. Ich rechne aber mit Mitte September frühestens, also habe ich ca. 100 Tage Zeit für 200 bis 300 Folgen, aber ich schaffe aktuell keine 2 bis 3 Folgen pro Tag, da der PC mit anderen LPs voll ausgelastet ist. Das Enkoding von LPs läuft nun schon seit 5 Tagen und 17 Stunden, nur unterbrochen beim Aufnehmen. Davor lief es eigentlich auch ununterbrochen, abgesehen von Windows-Neustarts.


----------



## Wynn (2. Juni 2014)

du könntest die videos auch mit 720 p encoden was völlig ausreicht 

Problem gelöst


----------



## Derulu (2. Juni 2014)

Du könntest auch einfach nur alle paar Tage ein einziges LP machen, nicht täglich 2-3 WoW und dann dazu noch andere... ist vll. auch mal ein spannender Lösungsansatz


----------



## friedion (2. Juni 2014)

Versuch mal mit OBS aufzunehmen, die part sind sehr klein und haben eine gute quali


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (2. Juni 2014)

Sprachfunktion no gooooooooooo 5/5
Dabei binsch nicht mal ein Flamer.


----------



## Schrottinator (2. Juni 2014)

Magogan schrieb:


> 4 Monate bis Dezember? Wohl eher 6. Ich rechne aber mit Mitte September frühestens, also habe ich ca. 100 Tage Zeit für 200 bis 300 Folgen, aber ich schaffe aktuell keine 2 bis 3 Folgen pro Tag, da der PC mit anderen LPs voll ausgelastet ist. Das Enkoding von LPs läuft nun schon seit 5 Tagen und 17 Stunden, nur unterbrochen beim Aufnehmen. Davor lief es eigentlich auch ununterbrochen, abgesehen von Windows-Neustarts.



Und wenn du nur noch die Sachen machst, die sich die Leute überhaupt anschauen? Quasi weg mit dem Ballast.


----------



## Magogan (2. Juni 2014)

WoW nehme ich ja im Voraus auf, es kommt trotzdem nur eine Folge pro Tag raus. OBS ist keine Lösung, die Videos werden dann zu groß und 4K schafft das wohl auch nicht. Die Größe der Videos ist zwar eigentlich nicht das Problem, zu groß dürfen sie aber auch nicht werden, sonst kann ich sie nicht schnell genug hochladen. Ich nutze ja jetzt schon ca. 40% der Upload-Kapazität pro Monat (letzten Monat 555 GB von rund 1300 möglichen G. Ein zweiter Prozessor wäre schon praktisch. Ich muss mal gucken, ob ich die 2 bis 3 Folgen WoW pro Tag schaffe, theoretisch sind rund 6 4K-Videos pro Tag drin, allerdings dauert das Enkodieren gerade bei Watch_Dogs deutlich länger als bei anderen LPs (mehr Bewegung im Video wie z.B. Fahrten mit dem Auto).

@Schrottinator: Also gar keine Videos mehr? xD


----------



## ZAM (2. Juni 2014)

Magogan schrieb:


> @Schrottinator: Also gar keine Videos mehr? xD




Erm, eher: Kein Offtopic mehr zu dem Thema.


----------



## painschkes (2. Juni 2014)

_Steam Home Streaming 1/5

Weiss einfach nicht, wieso die Maus im Spiel extrem langsam wird - vorher ist sie normal schnell.

Finde keine Lösung im Netzt >.<

Ansonsten ist das echt super._


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (6. Juni 2014)

Mein Ort wird ein Stadtteil von Bad Kreuznach... Dann schneits auch bei mir im Sommer. :<


----------



## friedion (6. Juni 2014)

Mein Mitleid hast du


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (6. Juni 2014)

Danke... sogar der Ortsname wird gewechselt...


----------



## friedion (6. Juni 2014)

Und der wäre ?


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (6. Juni 2014)

Bad Münster.  wird zu Bad Kreuznach


----------



## friedion (6. Juni 2014)

Wenigstens bleibt das Bad


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (9. Juni 2014)

Das Länder wie Brasilien Austragungsort der WM sein dürfen, außer der FiFa und der Werbebranche hat da keiner was von. 5/5.


----------



## Firun (9. Juni 2014)

Keinen Pool im Garten zu haben 100°/100°


----------



## Sh1k4ri (9. Juni 2014)

Firun schrieb:


> Keinen Pool im Garten zu haben 100°/100°



Keinen Garten zu haben 10000/10


----------



## Magogan (9. Juni 2014)

Firun schrieb:


> Keinen Pool im Garten zu haben 100°/100°


Keinen Garten 5/5 

Mist, zu langsam 5/5 

Hol dir doch den hier: http://www.amazon.de/Ultimate-Whirlpool-Personen-Rundpool-Aussenwhirlpool/dp/B00E3QMBV8/ref=sr_1_5?s=garden&ie=UTF8&qid=1402308659&sr=1-5&keywords=pool Der ist gerade reduziert, da sparst du immerhin über 4500 Euro! (Verdammt, ich muss dringend im Lotto gewinnen, so ein Pool wäre echt nicht schlecht...)


----------



## Grushdak (9. Juni 2014)

Tja, hättest Du bei Deinem PC Sachen etwas gespart, hättest Du Dir den Pool locker leisten können. 

Was ich blöd finde, unser klasse Freibad macht erst morgen auf - also nach Schüttenhoff. 5/5
Jetzt bleibe ich erstmal in der Wohnung (was eh alle Männer bleiben sollten) da gleich der traditionelle "Hexentanz" beginnt.


----------



## ZAM (9. Juni 2014)

Bitte beachtet die [netiquette] und [regeln]. Sie dienen dem guten Umgang miteinander, damit Ihr respektvoll und freundlich miteinander kommunizieren könnt. Wir möchten ungern Beiträge entfernen, weil der Tonfall nicht passt. :-)


----------



## schneemaus (9. Juni 2014)

Sozialinkompatibel schrieb:


> Bad Münster.  wird zu Bad Kreuznach



Echt? Hab ich ja gar nicht mitbekommen.


BTT: Die Hitze. Ich hasse den Sommer, schon seit jeher. Im Winter gab's nicht mal Schnee, dafür jetzt schon 35 Grad. Vielleicht sollte ich doch auswandern.


----------



## seanbuddha (9. Juni 2014)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Vielleicht sollte ich doch auswandern.



Komm mit nach Island.


----------



## schneemaus (9. Juni 2014)

Ja, das hab ich auch im Kopf


----------



## Dr.Gonzo (9. Juni 2014)

für 100 euro nach island


----------



## Grushdak (9. Juni 2014)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Echt? Hab ich ja gar nicht mitbekommen.


Naja Bad Münster behält schon seinen Namen - wird halt nur als Stadtteil eingegliedert.
Der Beschluss/Vertrag steht seit ca 1 Jahr fest.

-> Quelle

----------

Und was die Hitze betrifft ...
So ungewöhnlich warm finde ich es für fast Mitte Juni nunmal gar nicht.
Kann mich an viele Sommer erinnern, wo wir in Berlin auch im Mai oft über 30°C hatten - aber bei trockener Hitze.
Ich finde es hier an der Weser bei den heutigen 34°C nur anstrengend wegen der Schwüle.

---------

Mich nervte heute HdRo.
Wiedermal steht da - Downtime nur für einen Hotfix von 7am - 12pm (-4 GMT).
Und bis vorhin ging rein gar nix. 
Aber ich sehe gerade - es patcht nun (wennauch sehr lahmarschig)...


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (9. Juni 2014)

Grushdak schrieb:


> Naja Bad Münster behält schon seinen Namen - wird halt nur als Stadtteil eingegliedert.
> Der Beschluss/Vertrag steht seit ca 1 Jahr fest.
> 
> -> Quelle
> ...


Mh, hatte ja n Brief bekommen in dem stand auch die Adressänderung, dass ich ab 1.7.14 55583 Bad Kreuznach als Adresse habe.


Btw...Allergie auf keine Ahnung was, Nase zu, verschleimt, Augen rot und jucken. mfksdngksdngksdg/5


----------



## seanbuddha (9. Juni 2014)

Sozialinkompatibel schrieb:


> Btw...Allergie auf keine Ahnung was, Nase zu, verschleimt, Augen rot und jucken. mfksdngksdngksdg/5



Ich hatte sowas mal Jahrelang (Als Kind) mit losem/frisch aufgetragenem Asphalt. Hat eine Ewigkeit gedauert bis man erstmal auf die Idee kommt.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (9. Juni 2014)

Sozialinkompatibel schrieb:


> Btw...Allergie auf keine Ahnung was, Nase zu, verschleimt, Augen rot und jucken. mfksdngksdngksdg/5



Bei mir stellte sich heraus es sind die Frühblüher (im Mai - warum auch immer).


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (9. Juni 2014)

Bei mir ists erst seit 1-2 Tagen so, aber dermassen heftig. 
Ich geh morgen frühl mal zum Hausarzt, mal gucken was der sagt...


----------



## Egooz (9. Juni 2014)

Sozialinkompatibel schrieb:


> Bei mir ists erst seit 1-2 Tagen so, aber dermassen heftig.



Darüber klagen auffällig viele Leute seit Mai. Fühlt sich wie ne Mischung aus Grippe und Allergie an, ganz komisch. Bei mir ist es nach 1-2 harten Wochen wieder weg. 

btt:
Sche*ß Hitze, noch dazu mit dieser hohen Luftfeuchtigkeit. Ich mag eh keine Temperaturen über 25°, als Asthmatiker wirds bei unserem momentanen Klima auch echt anstrengend. Donnerstag war es noch fast kalt und Freitag wieder so ein extremer Sprung der Temperaturen. Die Sonne ist für die Tattoos nicht gut, mein Rollbrett verstaubt auch...ist nie meine Jahreszeit gewesen und wird es auch nicht mehr.


----------



## Dominau (10. Juni 2014)

Der Store Broker Prozess der meine CPU zu 100% Auslastet und nicht mal ne nützliche funktion hat. 5/5
Das ich es nicht hinbekomm die FPS in SC2 festzulegen.


----------



## Magogan (10. Juni 2014)

Feiertage während des Studiums 1/5

Toll, man hat zwar frei, muss aber trotzdem alles nachholen - und dann sind die Termine für die Ersatzvorlesungen und -tutorien meist so gelegt, dass man mehrere Stunden Freizeit in der Uni verbringen muss, um sie dann zu besuchen. Wenn man arbeitet, sind die Feiertage wohl besser, weil man da ja eigentlich nichts nachholen muss, zumindest in den meisten Berufen nicht. Denke ich jedenfalls, keine Ahnung, ob das wirklich so ist.

Mein Lieblings-Eis ist alle 3/5

Die DEVK hat bei meinen Eltern angerufen und wollte mich sprechen. Aber ich wohne da nicht mehr. Also angerufen und Nummer ändern lassen. Aber man konnte mir nicht sagen, warum man mich sprechen wollte... 4/5


----------



## Sh1k4ri (10. Juni 2014)

Nen verf*ckten Heizer bei uns in der Küche stehen zu haben, weil wir dank unseres dummen Nachbarn Schimmel haben.... mal eben 45 ° in der Küche.

100000000000000000/5


----------



## Grushdak (10. Juni 2014)

'nen Heizer? oo   
Wollt Ihr den Schimmel jetzt noch züchten?


----------



## Legendary (10. Juni 2014)

Grushdak schrieb:


> 'nen Heizer? oo
> Wollt Ihr den Schimmel jetzt noch züchten?



Heizer = trockene warme Luft.

Was benötigt Schimmel um zu wachsen?

Richtig! KEINE trockene warme Luft.


----------



## seanbuddha (10. Juni 2014)

Legendary schrieb:


> Richtig! KEINE trockene warme Luft.



Ich dachte Schimmel kommt immer aus den Wüsten angeflogen und setzt sich dann überall ab um zu wachsen...


----------



## Grushdak (10. Juni 2014)

@ Legendary

Um Wände trocken zu legen, besonders bei Schimmel, benötigt es trockene Luft - aber weniger warme Luft.
Feuchte und Wärme sind nur fördernd. 
Und ich hoffe, der Schimmel ist vor dem "Belüften" schon gründlich behandelt worden.
Wenn nicht - Prost Mahlzeit - da es dann eine Flugshow der Sporen ist. 

*ps.* 
Es kommt auch ganz auf die Schimmelart an.
Je nach ... gibt es unterschiedliche Behandlung.


----------



## Magogan (10. Juni 2014)

Jetzt bietet ein großer Mobilfunkanbieter ernsthaft die Möglichkeit, sich alle 12 Monate das neueste Smartphone zu holen. Geil, noch mehr Elektroschrott! Und das alles dank Kapitalismus... Vorbei die Zeit, in der Kühlschränke noch 30 Jahre gehalten haben und Handys 4 bis 5 Jahre... Am schlimmsten ist ja, dass Werbung bzw. die Medien den Leuten weismachen wollen, dass sie immer das Neueste brauchen, statt alte Geräte länger zu benutzen, solange sie noch funktionieren. Bei Smartphones ist das am schlimmsten, aber bei vielen anderen Geräten ist das leider genauso... 5/5, mich regt das einfach auf, dass einige so dumm sind und diesen Konsumwahn unterstützen...


----------



## Sh1k4ri (10. Juni 2014)

Und ich dachte, ich muss da jetzt mit nem Föhn vor dem Schimmel stehen ... 

Mal ehrlich Leute.


----------



## Fremder123 (13. Juni 2014)

Wie jetzt, Beschiss schon im Eröffnungsspiel? Elfer der keiner war? Na das geht ja gut los. Ohne jetzt rassistisch zu sein, darum mag ich die Südländer (im Fußball) nicht. Kaum läufts nicht so wie gedacht, liegen sie am Boden. Großen Respekt dagegen an die Kroaten, die dem Fallobst ordentlich Paroli boten.


----------



## Davatar (13. Juni 2014)

Erkältung bei 3000 Grad: 3000/5


----------



## Fremder123 (13. Juni 2014)

Ja, hab auch eine.  Baden gewesen, schön Klima im Auto an. Immer im Zug vorm Fenster gesessen, weil anders nicht auszuhalten. Nun kommt die Quittung. Die 18 km mit dem Rad zur Arbeit heut morgen gingen zwar, aber das Blätterbett im Wald sah teilweise schon verlockend aus.^^


----------



## Deanne (13. Juni 2014)

10/10: Auf wichtige Nachrichten warten

Seit gestern warte ich darauf, dass ein Freund auf eine dringende Mail antwortet. Und nichts kommt! Dennoch hat der Herr genug Zeit, bis 4 Uhr in der Früh bei FB und Instagram zu posten. ICH HASSE SOWAS.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (13. Juni 2014)

This. Ich sage es nochmal. Es sind alles Menschen, keine Roboter die zu 100% richtig agieren und reagieren. Und jetzt von Schiebung und so nen Bullshit zu sprechen ist sowas von lächerlich.

BTT: Erkältung ... 5/5


----------



## Dr.Gonzo (13. Juni 2014)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> This. Ich sage es nochmal. Es sind alles Menschen, keine Roboter die zu 100% richtig agieren und reagieren. Und jetzt von Schiebung und so nen Bullshit zu sprechen ist sowas von lächerlich.
> 
> BTT: Erkältung ... 5/5



wie in der nike werbung(:


----------



## Sh1k4ri (13. Juni 2014)

Dr.Gonzo schrieb:


> wie in der nike werbung(:



Als ich den Post geschrieben hatte, kam mir auch die Werbung in den Sinn  Ist aber auch lustig gemacht.


----------



## seanbuddha (13. Juni 2014)

#forum #zensur


----------



## M1ghtymage (13. Juni 2014)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> This. Ich sage es nochmal. Es sind alles Menschen, keine Roboter die zu 100% richtig agieren und reagieren. Und jetzt von Schiebung und so nen Bullshit zu sprechen ist sowas von lächerlich.
> 
> BTT: Erkältung ... 5/5



öh ich bin nicht ganz sicher wieso das unter nem Quote von mir steht, ich habe doch garnichts von wegen Schiebung gesagt :O eher im Gegenteil. Naja scheint hier nicht erwünscht zu sein...


----------



## Sh1k4ri (13. Juni 2014)

M1ghtymage schrieb:


> öh ich bin nicht ganz sicher wieso das unter nem Quote von mir steht, ich habe doch garnichts von wegen Schiebung gesagt :O eher im Gegenteil. Naja scheint hier nicht erwünscht zu sein...



Das war auf die beiden vor dir bezogen. Hatte dir nur zugestimmt


----------



## Deanne (14. Juni 2014)

5/5: Nachher wäre ich eigentlich auf einer LAN, aber die fällt aus weil die Herren sich gestern besoffen haben und nun verkatert sind. Man, kann man sich das nicht mal vorher überlegen?


----------



## Aun (14. Juni 2014)

Deanne schrieb:


> 5/5: Nachher wäre ich eigentlich auf einer LAN, aber die fällt aus weil die Herren sich gestern besoffen haben und nun verkatert sind. Man, kann man sich das nicht mal vorher überlegen?



da merkt man wieder, die wessis vertragen nischt ^^ um die uhrzeit, nach nem blackout abend, ist man doch wieder fit


----------



## Dr.Gonzo (14. Juni 2014)

also wessi kann man sich doch auch eig richtigen schnaps leisten, nicht so kater erzeugende sachen


----------



## Wynn (17. Juni 2014)

Spoiler



http://insidetv.ew.com/2014/06/16/game-of-thrones-why-no-lady-stoneheart/



4/5

Lasst und lieber mehr CGI und Gore reinbringen aber die Storyszenen rausnehmen - wieder typisch HBO


----------



## DexDrive (17. Juni 2014)

Heute ne Füllung bekommen der hat mir 4 Phiolen Betäubungsmittel reingedonnert. 
Das war allerdings um 11:30 und halbes Gesicht ist immernoch taub.
Und gebracht hats auch nichts da er bis zum Nerv runter musste.

5/5


----------



## Davatar (18. Juni 2014)

Die Buffed-Bilder-Whitelist: 3/5

Zuerst wollt ich was auf image4host hochladen, aber die Seite steht ja nicht in der Whitelist. Also hab ich die Whitelist durchgeguckt. imgimg.de gibts nicht mehr, imgur.com auch nicht, also ging ich auf ne Seite die ich leider mittlerweile wieder vergessen hab...da gabs dann ne Virenwarnung...am Schluss ging ich auf die Bilderbanane, habs da hochgeladen und es wird trotzdem NICHT angezeigt, obwohl die Seite auf der Whitelist steht -.-


----------



## Wynn (18. Juni 2014)

nimm abload


----------



## Legendary (18. Juni 2014)

666kb.com

Schnell und verlässlich!


----------



## ZAM (18. Juni 2014)

Davatar schrieb:


> Die Buffed-Bilder-Whitelist: 3/5
> 
> Zuerst wollt ich was auf image4host hochladen, aber die Seite steht ja nicht in der Whitelist. Also hab ich die Whitelist durchgeguckt. imgimg.de gibts nicht mehr, imgur.com auch nicht, also ging ich auf ne Seite die ich leider mittlerweile wieder vergessen hab...da gabs dann ne Virenwarnung...am Schluss ging ich auf die Bilderbanane, habs da hochgeladen und es wird trotzdem NICHT angezeigt, obwohl die Seite auf der Whitelist steht -.-



Und wie in dem Thread angegeben, Vorschläge bitte in den Thread, vor allem mit Beispielen, vor allem auch, wenn ein Beispiel nicht funktioniert, denn meine Kristallkugel hat leider seit Jahren einen Sprung. 5/5


----------



## Ascalari (19. Juni 2014)

Beim wechseln zur mobil authentication wurde ich bei Wildstar gehackt.Mit dem Support geschrieben die konnten keinen Zugriff vom Hacker auf meinen Account feststellen alles wäre ok der wäre nur in die Accountverwaltung gekommen.Nun wurde mein Account gebannt wegen Nutzung eines drittanbieter programms.Ich könnte ausrasten und nun meldet sich der Support nicht-.-Als ich dem support schrieb das ich nun meine ganze Tasche voller Mats habe und ich mich mit level 20 in einem 50ziger gebiet aufhielt kam keine antwort mehr zurück-.-

Hoffe mal das ich den Account wieder bekomme-.-Hat schon jemand erfahrung damit und kann mich etwas beruhigen?^^


----------



## Wynn (23. Juni 2014)

man kann keine payback punkte mehr ab 1.7 bei amazon sammeln

dabei war amazon einer shops wo es sich noch lohnte


----------



## myadictivo (24. Juni 2014)

kfz steuerbescheid für mein neues auto.. bezahl deutlich mehr als für meine alte drecksschleuder.. (trotz weniger ccm und co2 gedöns) 10/10 für unsere politik


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (25. Juni 2014)

Das Italienspiel gestern, ich war vor dem Spiel der Meinung würde Uruguay weiter kommen wäre das okay für mich, würde es ihnen gönnen bei einem fairen Spiel.
Das war doch Totalausfall, ungerechtfertigt Rot für Italien, Luiz Dracula Suarez BEISST einen Spieler und bekommt ... genau nichts natürlich. Dann kommt der fette hässliche Gimenez mit seiner Inselfrisur und zieht dem Italiener das Shirt hoch, als er die Bisswunde zeigt. Fick die Fifa, aber der südamerikanische Drogensumpf hält halt zusammen.
Dann noch das 1-0 ohne Suarez wäre das nicht zustande gekommem. GG FIFA.

Diese WM ist einfach eine Katastrophe was Schiedsrichterentscheidungen angeht. Drogengeld?Buritos auf den Augen?

Wenigstens ist Kolumbien noch drin.<3 
Bin mal gespannt wie das dann wird zwischen südamerikanischen Mannschaften haha. Wer zuerst mehr überweist gewinnt?

Btw, wenn die Fifa Eier in der Hose hätte müsste sie einige Spiele nachträglich ungültig machen, Videobeweis lügt nicht.
So viele 11er nich gegeben oder falsch gegeben, mit Karten dasselbe vom Abseits fang ich erst gar nicht an.


----------



## Wynn (25. Juni 2014)

bei ghana vs deutschland hätte der bei ghana auch öfters pfeiffen müssen aber da der schiri schwarz ist hat er halt zu den ghanesen gehalten ^^

die wm wird noch als die weltmeister der falschen schiedsrichter entscheidungen in erinnerung bleiben 

es gab ja schon bei der auslosung der teams schummelei wohl http://www.welt.de/sport/fussball/wm-2014/article122751146/Spanier-wittern-Verschwoerung-bei-der-WM-Auslosung.html

und brasilien wurde ja schon beim ersten spiel tore geschenkt http://www.focus.de/sport/fussball/wm-2014/kein-respekt-von-der-fifa-elfmetergeschenk-an-gastgeber-brasilien-kroatien-ist-stinksauer_id_3917177.html


----------



## HulkHogan20 (25. Juni 2014)

schlechte Berichterstattung der Medien und schlechter Support seitens Publisher!


----------



## Deanne (25. Juni 2014)

Ungefragt Penisbilder zugeschickt bekommen


----------



## painschkes (25. Juni 2014)

_Ja dann frag doch mal danach. _


----------



## ZAM (25. Juni 2014)

Deanne schrieb:


> Ungefragt Penisbilder zugeschickt bekommen



HIER? Falls ja, bitte den Beitrag sofort melden, damit wir den Kram und die Person entfernen können.


----------



## Deanne (25. Juni 2014)

ZAM schrieb:


> HIER? Falls ja, bitte den Beitrag sofort melden, damit wir den Kram und die Person entfernen können.



Ach, hier doch nicht. Würde mich auch schwer wundern.


----------



## ZAM (25. Juni 2014)

Deanne schrieb:


> Ach, hier doch nicht. Würde mich auch schwer wundern.



Puh - gut. ^^


----------



## Legendary (25. Juni 2014)

ZAM schrieb:


> HIER?



Schau dir doch die Leute mal an hier...und jetzt frag nochmal.


----------



## M1ghtymage (25. Juni 2014)

Deanne schrieb:


> Ach, hier doch nicht. Würde mich auch schwer wundern.



prepare your inbox ......jk


----------



## H2OTest (25. Juni 2014)

Wenn schon dann an Zam xD


----------



## Wynn (26. Juni 2014)

H2OTest schrieb:


> Wenn schon dann an Zam xD



Warum willste du solche Bilder an Zam schicken ?


----------



## Manowar (26. Juni 2014)

Legendary schrieb:


> Schau dir doch die Leute mal an hier...und jetzt frag nochmal.



Wie du nie an mich denkst


----------



## Magogan (26. Juni 2014)

Also von mir sind die nicht, ich krieg meinen gar nicht komplett aufs Bild, dafür ist er zu groß 

Mich regt es ein wenig auf, dass ich im Studium nicht nur Protokolle anfertigen muss (was noch okay ist), sondern dabei auch sinnloserweise teilweise auch mal rund 250 Messwerte aus einem Tabellenkalkulationsprogramm abschreiben und in LaTeX eingeben muss. Ich sehe den Sinn darin nicht, das kostet unnötig Zeit und ein Lerneffekt ist auch nicht vorhanden. 5/5

Toll, es gibt auch Tools, die das können... Warum suche ich nicht vorher danach? Ich bin manchmal so blöd 5/5


----------



## Davatar (27. Juni 2014)

Im aktuellen Projekt wurde rund ein Monat zu viel Zeit eingeplant. Statt dass man dem Kunden jetzt zusätzliche Features zur Verfügung stellen würde, soll ich jetzt langsamer arbeiten o_O Was das denn für ne Philosophie? Den Projektleiter könnt ich hauen...zum Glück ist der nicht von meiner eignen Firma, sowas geht ja gar nicht! 2/5


----------



## M1ghtymage (27. Juni 2014)

Mailbox voll wegen nem riesen Anhang, Thunderbird weist mich nicht darauf hin und ich erhalte für 2 Tage keine Mails, wobei ich ein paar sehr wichtige erwarte 5/5


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (28. Juni 2014)

Magogan schrieb:


> Also von mir sind die nicht, ich krieg meinen gar nicht komplett aufs Bild, dafür ist er zu groß


Typischer Satz von Männern die ihren kleinen Schniepel kompensieren müssen.


----------



## Deanne (28. Juni 2014)

100/100: Nette Geburtstagseinladungen von bescheidenen Gastgebern.

Geschenke sind mitzubringen, Extrawünsche jenseits von Bier auch, unalkoholische Getränke auch, nach Möglichkeit bitte am Buffet beteiligen.


----------



## Legendary (28. Juni 2014)

Öhm salopp gesagt: Geh halt einfach nicht hin! 

Zwingt dich ja niemand.


----------



## Deanne (28. Juni 2014)

Legendary schrieb:


> Öhm salopp gesagt: Geh halt einfach nicht hin!
> 
> Zwingt dich ja niemand.



Hab ich auch nicht vor. Aber ich finde sowas wirklich dreist. Entweder man lässt sich beschenken oder man macht ne Mitbringparty. Aber wenn ich alles selbst organisieren muss, kann ich auch zuhause bleiben.


----------



## myadictivo (30. Juni 2014)

wtf ? warteschlange beim blizzard launcher ? 5/5


----------



## fraudani (30. Juni 2014)

Die Fußball WM und Hirnis, die fette Böller knallen lassen, nur weil das Spiel gerade anfängt. Da ist noch nichts passiert!


----------



## Dominau (1. Juli 2014)

Das bei jedem Adobe Update " McAfee Sevurity Scan Plus" mitinstalliert wird bei mir. 5/5


----------



## Davatar (1. Juli 2014)

Auf Servern von 2 verschiednen Firmen fürs gleiche Projekt arbeiten zu müssen, die aber unterschiedlich und teilweise falsch konfiguriert sind: 4/5


----------



## ZAM (1. Juli 2014)

Dominau schrieb:


> Das bei jedem Adobe Update " McAfee Sevurity Scan Plus" mitinstalliert wird bei mir. 5/5



Mach doch das Häkchen raus.


----------



## Wynn (1. Juli 2014)

Zam du musst verstehen es ist für ihn einfach den haken drinne zu lassen und dann sich drüber zu beschweren - wenn er den haken rausnimmt hat er ja nix mehr zu beschweren ^^


----------



## Dominau (1. Juli 2014)

Bei der Installation hab ich kein Häkchen gesehn bei dem dran stand "Scheiß McAfee nicht mit installieren".

Jediglich 

Automatisch nach Updates suchen
Vorher fragen bei Updates
Updates nicht installieren

oder sowas in der art.


----------



## ZAM (1. Juli 2014)

Dominau schrieb:


> Bei der Installation hab ich kein Häkchen gesehn bei dem dran stand "Scheiß McAfee nicht mit installieren".
> 
> Jediglich
> 
> ...





Das ist normalerweise schon beim Download - dann bekommt man das Paket mit oder ohne.


----------



## Deanne (2. Juli 2014)

100/5: Das dumme, intolerante "Trve"-Getue mancher Metalheads.

Ein Kollege klickt sich durch mein iphone, stößt dabei auf Dying Fetus und sagt mir dann, dass ich nicht das Recht habe, sowas zu hören. Grund: auf dem gleichen Handy befinden sich mehrere Alben von Blink 182. Aber ich kenn das ja schon, man ist ja auch ein Poser/Hipster/Wannabe, wenn man mit gedehnten Ohrlöchern auf dem Summerbreeze herumläuft.


----------



## ZAM (2. Juli 2014)

Deanne schrieb:


> 100/5: Das dumme, intolerante "Trve"-Getue mancher Metalheads.
> 
> Ein Kollege klickt sich durch mein iphone, stößt dabei auf Dying Fetus und sagt mir dann, dass ich nicht das Recht habe, sowas zu hören. Grund: auf dem gleichen Handy befinden sich mehrere Alben von Blink 182. Aber ich kenn das ja schon, man ist ja auch ein Poser, wenn man mit gedehnten Ohrlöchern auf dem Summerbreeze herumläuft.



Jetzt solltest du noch Dimmu und Cradle drauf laden und mal laut laufen lassen, das dürfte ihn dann vollends fertig machen. 


5/5: Wartungsarbeiten bei Blizz, passt mir grad gar nicht.


----------



## Deanne (2. Juli 2014)

ZAM schrieb:


> Jetzt solltest du noch Dimmu und Cradle drauf laden und mal laut laufen lassen, das dürfte ihn dann vollends fertig machen.



Auf sowas steht er selbst, weshalb mir auch sofort der Spruch mit den Steinen und dem Glashaus einfiel. Aber wie heißt es so schön: lass dich nicht auf Diskussionen mit Idioten ein...

@Topic:

3/5: Mein ARR-Mate kommt nicht online, mir ist langweilig.


----------



## ZAM (2. Juli 2014)

Deanne schrieb:


> Auf sowas steht er selbst, weshalb mir auch sofort der Spruch mit den Steinen und dem Glashaus einfiel.


Das sind dann aber in dem Fall schon Steinbrüche. 



> 3/5: Mein ARR-Mate kommt nicht online, mir ist langweilig.



1/5: Mir in gewisser Weise auch, würde grad gern mit meinem Kram weiter machen.


----------



## Manowar (2. Juli 2014)

Deanne schrieb:


> 100/5: Das dumme, intolerante "Trve"-Getue mancher Metalheads.
> 
> Ein Kollege klickt sich durch mein iphone, stößt dabei auf Dying Fetus und sagt mir dann, dass ich nicht das Recht habe, sowas zu hören. Grund: auf dem gleichen Handy befinden sich mehrere Alben von Blink 182. Aber ich kenn das ja schon, man ist ja auch ein Poser/Hipster/Wannabe, wenn man mit gedehnten Ohrlöchern auf dem Summerbreeze herumläuft.



Du hast irgendwie viiiiele merkwürdige Freunde.
Bei dem was man alles so ließt, solltest du echt mal aussortieren. 

/me spielt jetzt Shakira - waka waka


----------



## Deanne (2. Juli 2014)

Manowar schrieb:


> Du hast irgendwie viiiiele merkwürdige Freunde.
> Bei dem was man alles so ließt, solltest du echt mal aussortieren.



In diesem Fall Arbeitskollege, steht ja auch da. Und letztendlich kann man nicht jeden "aussortieren", nur weil er einem gelegentlich auf den Sack geht.


----------



## Manowar (3. Juli 2014)

"Kollege" stand da nur 
Da hast du natürlich recht. Es fällt nur auf, wie oft du über deine Freunde/Bekannte schimpfst.


----------



## bkeleanor (3. Juli 2014)

Manowar schrieb:


> "Kollege" stand da nur
> Da hast du natürlich recht. Es fällt nur auf, wie oft du über deine Freunde/Bekannte schimpfst.



Das kann ich bestätigen :-)
Musik habe ich Querbeet auf meinem Ipod, da ist so ziemlich jedes Genre vertreten. Weil es halt auch in jedem Genre den ein oder anderen guten Song gibt (sogar Klassik). Wenn da irgend einer motzt dann hat der für mich schlicht keine Ahnung von guter Musik.


----------



## Davatar (3. Juli 2014)

Deanne schrieb:


> 3/5: Mein ARR-Mate kommt nicht online, mir ist langweilig.


Ich weiss, ich oute mich grad als Unwissender, aber was ist ein ARR-Mate? Ein Pirat? :O Die Frage ist sogar ernst gemeint, auch wenn sie nicht so klingt...ist man dann im TS und spricht piratisch zusammen, mit Sprüchen wie "ARR, beim Zocken geht doch nichts über ein gutes Fass Rum!" oder "YARR! Mit der Hackenhand die Maus zu steuern ist schwieriger als ich dachte!" oder "Tausend heulende und jaulende Höllenhunde, jetzt wurd ich grad geheadshottet, ARRRRRRRRRR(gh)!"?


----------



## Ogil (3. Juli 2014)

Final Fantasy - A Realm Reborn


----------



## Deanne (3. Juli 2014)

Manowar schrieb:


> "Kollege" stand da nur
> Da hast du natürlich recht. Es fällt nur auf, wie oft du über deine Freunde/Bekannte schimpfst.



Freunde als Kollegen zu bezeichnen, finde ich irgendwie... naja... das würde Bushido so ausdrücken. 

Und ja, ich kenne viele nervige, anstrengende Idioten. Aber letztendlich braucht man immer mal jemanden, der einem den Kühlschrank repariert, mit zu einem Konzert geht oder ein neues Skateboard günstiger besorgen kann.

Ganz nebenbei: ein ARR-Mate ist jemand, mit dem man gemeinsam Final Fantasy: A Realm Reborn zockt.

@Topic:

Smoothie in den 300 Euro-Kopfhörern. Meine Ma hat es gut gemeint und mir einen in die Tasche gepackt. Die Dinger sind jetzt hinüber. Und nein, ich trenne mich deswegen nicht von meiner Mutter.


----------



## Manowar (3. Juli 2014)

Deanne schrieb:


> Und nein, ich trenne mich deswegen nicht von meiner Mutter.





Meine Güte, nimm nicht immer alles so ultra ernst.. 

Du bist in vielen Szenen unterwegs, da kannst du es nicht verurteilen, wenn man denkt, dass du "Kollegen" als Bekannte betitelst.
Freundschaften aus einer größeren Stadt sind eh meist..naja.
Es fällt nunmal auf.
Einen Nutzen kann man aus vielen Leuten ziehen.. mein Feierabend-Bier muss ich oft genug mit solchen Leuten teilen.
Aber als Freunde würde ich die nun wirklich nicht bezeichnen.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (3. Juli 2014)

Das es irgendwie keinen gibt mit dem ich über Musik reden kann die ich höre.
Anscheinend ist das Meiste dermaßen Nische oder lokal begründet, da diese Musikrichtung hier nicht sonderlich weit verbreitet ist.
Irgendwie frustrierend. 2/5


----------



## Magogan (4. Juli 2014)

DHL darf jetzt Pakete an Briefkästen liefern. Eine Empfangsbestätigung gibt es nicht mehr und geklingelt wird in solchen Fällen auch nicht mehr. Und wenn das jemand aus dem Briefkasten klaut, was passiert dann? Oder der Paketbote nimmt das einfach mit zu sich nach Hause... Das geht ja unauffällig, da die Pakete, die in den Briefkasten passen, doch recht klein sind. Der schreibt dann hin, dass er es in den Briefkasten gelegt hat, in Wahrheit hat er es aber mit nach Hause genommen. So abwegig ist das auch nicht, wenn man bedenkt, wie viel Geld aus Briefen verschwindet, wenn man die Scheine im Brief versendet. Da hat mal jemand ein Experiment gemacht, das war damals irgendwo im Fernsehen zu sehen, da ist einiges an Geld abhanden gekommen.

Gestern habe ich den ganzen Tag gewartet auf ein Paket und dann gucke ich um halb 7 abends in den Briefkasten und das liegt da drin...


----------



## Wynn (4. Juli 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



selbst die kleinen amazon umschläge passen nicht in meinen briefkasten - was für einen monster briefkasten haste ?


----------



## Ogil (4. Juli 2014)

Ich hab nen Briefschlitz in der Wohnungstuer und find es prima, wenn da einfach die kleinen Paeckchen reingeworfen werden


----------



## Loony555 (4. Juli 2014)

Kollege hat sich krankgemeldet. Obwohl gestern noch wohlauf und quietschfidel.

Bedeutet für mich: dank diverser anderer Tricks von Ihm in den letzten Wochen (kurzfristig Urlaub, Brückentag) 
mache ich jetzt in der sechsten Woche zum fünften Mal Samstagsdienst. Obwohl normalerweise immer abwechselnd jeder eine Woche.
Und da ich kommende Woche ohnehin wieder regulär Samstagsdienst habe, bedeutet das: 6 mal Samstagsdienst in 7 Arbeitswochen.

Toller Kollege.

Aber ich brauche ja eh kein Privatleben. Wird alles total überbewertet.

Ich bin gerade dermaßen stinkwütend.


----------



## Wynn (4. Juli 2014)

der hat ganz bestimmt  fieber ^^ weil die doch heute spielen ^^


----------



## Magogan (4. Juli 2014)

Also Blurays passen locker bei mir in den Briefkasten, eine Bluray und Pappe vom Karton sind zusammen nicht so dick, dass sie nicht in den Briefkasten passen würden.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (5. Juli 2014)

Diese Wm. Bin eigentlich nur noch sprachlos. 5/5
Auch wenn ich Kolumbien feier, dass war unter aller Sau. Beißen, Knochen brechen, umtreten und nichts wird gepfiffen. Rote Karten ohne Grund und Elferfehlentscheidungen on mass.
Gute Besserung Neymar.<3


Wird wohl'n freewin für De, Neymar verletzt, Thiago wegen Dummheit gesperrt. GG.
Schätze De wird wohl Weltmeister, ich kauf mir schonmal Ohrstöpsel.


----------



## Wynn (5. Juli 2014)

columbien hat wohl die schiedsrichter unter druck 


wetter kopfweh - obwohl atm nur 24 grad drückende hitze 5/5


----------



## Alux (5. Juli 2014)

Das gestern die ganze Stadt voller De-Fahnen war und egal wo, überall bekamste die Ohren mit SCHLAAAAAND! vollgeschrien.


----------



## Wynn (5. Juli 2014)

wärst du in italien urlaub machen und italien wär weiter das selbe 

oder jedes andere land - oder gehts dir gerade darum das deutschland weiter gekommen ist ?


----------



## Derulu (5. Juli 2014)

Wynn schrieb:


> oder jedes andere land - oder gehts dir gerade darum das deutschland weiter gekommen ist ?



Eher, dass das wohl bei Alux zuhause war...und das ist nicht in Deutschland, soweit ich weiß


----------



## Alux (5. Juli 2014)

Wynn schrieb:


> wärst du in italien urlaub machen und italien wär weiter das selbe
> 
> oder jedes andere land - oder gehts dir gerade darum das deutschland weiter gekommen ist ?



Ich hab nix dagegen das se weitergekommen sind und die Fans sich freuen. Aber das die ganze Stadt voll von denen is muss net sein, gibts in Deutschland keinen Platz das die Fans zu uns geschickt werden? ^^



Derulu schrieb:


> Eher, dass das wohl bei Alux zuhause war...und das ist nicht in Deutschland, soweit ich weiß




Sehr gut erkannt, bin Südösi^^


----------



## Wynn (5. Juli 2014)

ah schweiz ^^

Dann waren es halt die deutschen fans in der schweiz ^^

hier hatten die türken 2006/2008 auch immer gefeiert für ihr team wenn sie es in die em/wm schafften ist halt beim fussball so ^^


----------



## Alux (5. Juli 2014)

Wynn schrieb:


> ah schweiz ^^
> 
> Dann waren es halt die deutschen fans in der schweiz ^^
> 
> hier hatten die türken 2006/2008 auch immer gefeiert für ihr team wenn sie es in die em/wm schafften ist halt beim fussball so ^^



Suchen sie Streit? xD

Im Süden Österreichs ist Kärnten, net die Schweiz


----------



## Wynn (5. Juli 2014)

verwechselt ^^


----------



## Derulu (5. Juli 2014)

Wynn schrieb:


> verwechselt ^^


----------



## kaepteniglo (5. Juli 2014)

Ich dachte das wäre dann schon Südtirol


----------



## Magogan (5. Juli 2014)

Macht euch nichts draus, ich habe auch Probleme mit Geografie. Bis vor Kurzem dachte ich echt noch, dass Bayern in Deutschland läge xD

Geil, man muss jetzt EEG-Umlage bezahlen, wenn man Strom verkauft, der aus Solaranlagen stammt. Also man investiert in erneuerbare Energien, indem man eine Solaranlage baut, und soll dann noch dafür zahlen, dass erneuerbare Energien ausgebaut werden... Wieso dann noch eine Solaranlage bauen? Lohnt sich doch nicht mehr...


----------



## Aun (6. Juli 2014)

und das interessiert dich inwiefern? haste etwa ne 10 kw anlage auf deiner, aus paletten geschusterten, wohnung?


----------



## Wynn (6. Juli 2014)

irgendwie muss er doch strom erzeugen damit er seinen pc betreiben kann aun


----------



## Grushdak (6. Juli 2014)

Aun schrieb:


> und das interessiert dich inwiefern? haste etwa ne 10 kw anlage auf deiner, aus paletten geschusterten, wohnung?


... sagt gerade jemand aus Magdeburg ... 

@ Mago
Diese Umlage wird seit Beginn an eingefordert - ist also nix Neues.
Finde ich auch gut so - bei einem so hochverseuchten Zeuch.

gn8 @ all


----------



## Davatar (7. Juli 2014)

Im Steam Summer Sale zugeschlagen, aber jetzt gar keinen Bock auf die gekauften Spiele: 4/5


----------



## Derulu (7. Juli 2014)

Davatar schrieb:


> Im Steam Summer Sale zugeschlagen, aber jetzt gar keinen Bock auf die gekauften Spiele: 4/5



Ich würde aus Steams/Valves Sicht sagen: "Ziel erreicht" - Verkauf getätigt an Kunden, den produkt in wahrheit gar nicht benötigt und das sich ohne "aktion" onst nie gekauft hätte


BTT:
Zwei Wochen Montag bis Samstag durcharbeiten: 3/5


----------



## Davatar (7. Juli 2014)

Derulu schrieb:


> Ich würde aus Steams/Valves Sicht sagen: "Ziel erreicht" - Verkauf getätigt an Kunden, den produkt in wahrheit gar nicht benötigt und das sich ohne "aktion" onst nie gekauft hätte


Ach das liegt eigentlich eher dran, dass ich mit der Fülle an neuen Spielen nicht klarkomm und mich nicht entscheiden kann. Das ist wie wenn Du in der Milchprodukte-Abteilung stehst und Dir denkst "Heute probier ich mal was Neues!" und dann trotzdem mit dem Altbewährtem nach Hause gehst


----------



## Legendary (7. Juli 2014)

Davatar schrieb:


> "Heute probier ich mal was Neues!" und dann trotzdem mit dem Altbewährtem nach Hause gehst



Machst du das bei Frauen auch so?


----------



## kaepteniglo (8. Juli 2014)

Das aktuelle Wetter hier in München.

Versaut einem total das Public Viewing...

Ich geh doch nicht 10 Uhr abends raus und stell mich bei 12° in den Regen....


----------



## Legendary (8. Juli 2014)

Joa...in München hats heute richtig schön gepisst als ich um halb Fünf aus der Arbeit bin um zur Tram zu latschen...


----------



## Ogil (8. Juli 2014)

Ach - hier (ca. 1000km nord-westlich von Muenchen) ist es auch nicht besser. Aber ich hatte ohnehin vor mir das Spiel im Pub anzuschauen


----------



## kaepteniglo (8. Juli 2014)

Das regnet schon seit dem Mittag hier in München....

Immer diese Wetterumschwünge von 30°+ auf ca. 15°


----------



## Grushdak (8. Juli 2014)

och dieses Wetter ... ~/5
20°C - sauschwûl - fast Dauerregen ... 

Hier in der Mitte im Weserbergland regnet es seit letzter Nacht fast ununterbrochen.
Die Arbeit heute war sowas von besch****eiden^.

Eisen-Material sortieren, Grube säubern - schnell fertig ... keiner da - abhängen (1,5 Stunden).
Dann nach und nach den nächsten Aufräumauftrag auf dem Dachboden des Bauhofes - ***arbeit.

Wie schön war es bis gestern noch - arbeiten im Freien an der Weser.
Aber nun, wird auch wieder besser werden.

Wobei - es klärt sich nur auf ... für den nächsten Wolkenbruch.^^


----------



## Deanne (11. Juli 2014)

Im Hausflur hat irgendein Idiot mit Pfefferspray rumgesprüht. Das Zeug kriecht unter den Türen durch und ich ersticke hier fast.


----------



## Fordtaurus (11. Juli 2014)

Outchn Pfefferspray! 

Jop echt fieses Zeug, hatte das mal fast ne Woche in den LANGEN! Haaren, jedesmal wenn ich mir durch die Haare gestrichen habe und danach unbedacht ins Gesicht gefasst habe 
fingen die Augen an zu brennen, trotz täglichem Haare waschen grrrr (einzige Genugtuung, die werten "Gesetzeshüter" welche mich damit nach 3 Dosen ausser Gefecht gesetzt hatten,
haben davon wohl auch was abbekommen hrhrhrh GfG GAAANZfiesGrins)

btt: Seit über 3 Monaten im Forum von Anno-Ohnline gesperrt, und wenn die Moderation es durchbekommt, warscheinlich "lebenslang" ahhhhrgh keine Flame-trollposts mehr oder gar positives Feedback?! neee wo kähme man(n) den hin wenn jeder frei seine/ihre Meinung äußern dürfte? 5/5


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (13. Juli 2014)

Moderatoren 5/5

Neuer's Knie mit voller Wucht ins Genick des argentinischen Stürmers ist legitim, aber wenn dann ein Deutscher angehustet wird, ists rotwürdig.

Das ganze Geterze morgen wegen Titel, bäääh.


----------



## Grushdak (14. Juli 2014)

Naja - 2 Argentinier hätten zuvor auch Rot verdient. 
Das nennt man ausgleichende Gerechtigkeit.^^
(Wobei, i.O. fand ich das von Neuer ebensowenig.

Und 'n paar Schiris haben sich auch rot verdient.


----------



## teroa (14. Juli 2014)

das theater um diese frauensport fussball ,geht mir mal richtig auf die eier..
und die fans die so tun als wenn se nen 6er im lotto gewonnen hätten...


----------



## Wynn (14. Juli 2014)

Sozialinkompatibel schrieb:


> Das ganze Geterze morgen wegen Titel, bäääh.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grushdak (14. Juli 2014)

teroa schrieb:


> das theater um diese frauensport fussball ,geht mir mal richtig auf die eier..


Hast Du überhaupt Eier?  

Müsste ich eigentlich in den "Worüber freut Ihr Euch so richtig"-Thread posten - wie sehr sich manche über die Freude anderer aufregen.^^
Lasst sie doch!


----------



## Deanne (14. Juli 2014)

Mich regt auf, dass manche Leute anderen nicht ihren Spaß gönnen können. Überall Miesmacherei und "Anti-Alles"-Gehabe von Protest-Teenies der Marke Sozialinkompatibel. Hat mich gestern schon geärgert. 

Hauptsache immer genau das haten, über was sich andere aktuell am meisten freuen. 

Okay, ich muss zugeben, dass mir manche Leute in ihrem WM-Wahn auch etwas auf die Nerven gehen. Besonders, wenn sie alkoholisiert sind. Irgendwann reicht es auch. Aber wenn ich im Supermarkt an der Kasse stehe und sehe, wie eine Horde Halbstarker ein Kind wegen seines Trikots ärgert, dann regt mich das auf. Es soll jeder machen, was er will, aber muss man anderen immer alles verderben? Ich für meinen Teil hab mich auch geärgert, als die Bayern wieder Meister wurden, aber ich bin deshalb nicht auf die Straße gegangen und hab einen Bayern-Fan angespuckt.


----------



## Derulu (14. Juli 2014)

Grushdak schrieb:


> Naja - 2 Argentinier hätten zuvor auch Rot verdient.



So wie übrigens Höwedes auch  - Gestrecktes Bein auf Kniehöhe ohne Chance auf den Ball ist rohes Spiel und wäre ohne Vorgabe an die Schiedsrichter, so wenige Karten wie nur möglich zu verteilen (die es geben muss, denn kein einziges Trikotvergehen, selbst wenn es gepfiffen wurde, hat in der KO-Runde eine Gelbe Karte bekommen, obwohl das alles nach den Regeln Geld ist), glatt Rot nicht Gelb - "gut" war der jetzt nicht der Schiri

Massimo Busacca lässt sich feiern, dass es so wenige Karten gab, wie seit '82 nicht mehr und "nur 4 schwerere, langwierigere Verletzungen" 5/5


----------



## myadictivo (14. Juli 2014)

ach gottchen..übermorgen juckts doch eh keine sau mehr..wm-was ?
was mich nervt ist nur dieses "wir sind.." gelaber.. 5/5

und D3 akt1 gefarme für den ring der nicht dropt und dabei schon über 1000 portalsteine zusammen gekommen sind..blizzard, echt jetzt ? 100/5


----------



## kaepteniglo (14. Juli 2014)

Dass ich einen Trainings-T-Shirt in der falschen Größe bestellt habe und, da es individuell Bepflockt wurde, ich es nicht zurück geben kann...

Naja, hatte ja schließlich 3x die Chance zu lesen, dass ich es in Größe S statt XL im Warenkorb habe


----------



## Tilbie (14. Juli 2014)

myadictivo schrieb:


> und D3 akt1 gefarme für den ring der nicht dropt und dabei schon über 1000 portalsteine zusammen gekommen sind..blizzard, echt jetzt ? 100/5



Ne, das geilste is, wennde nach 100 Runs den scheiss Ring endlich mal machen kannst und der dann nur müllige Stats hat  #WorthIt


----------



## Grushdak (14. Juli 2014)

Nicht richtig aufregen - aber etwas gefrustet ...

da ich eben die falschen Klingen für den Rasierer gekauft habe -
und dazu, weil ich mir 100% sicher war, auf den Kassenbon verzichtet habe.
3 Rasierer (gleicher Hersteller aber unterschiedlicher Typ) habe ich - und zu keinem passen die Klingen. 2/5 

Hoffentlich kann ich sie auf Kulanz umtauschen (falls sie überhaupt die Richtigen haben, 2 Typen gab es nur).


----------



## Aun (14. Juli 2014)

wieso hat man 3 rasierer, die auch noch alle 3 unterschiedliche klingen benutzen ....  

ich hab auch 2, aber die mach 3 klingen (und aufwärts passen eben  )


----------



## Grushdak (14. Juli 2014)

Habe die älteren Rasierer noch aufgehoben. 

Den ich jetzt benutze, ist ein G.Proglide.
Der Vorgänger ist ein G.Fusion.
Der Älteste ist ein G.MPower

Was kaufe ich ... Sensor Excel.


----------



## myadictivo (15. Juli 2014)

Tilbie schrieb:


> Ne, das geilste is, wennde nach 100 Runs den scheiss Ring endlich mal machen kannst und der dann nur müllige Stats hat  #WorthIt



tränen der freude würde ich lachen..ich denke ich habe schon 2-300 runs für den ring gemacht. angesichts der tatsache, dass er für den build 100% pflichtitem ist, machts einfach keinen spass mehr.
für den barb hatte ich ihn nach 2 stunden mit trifecta durch umschmieden ^^ und dort bräuchte ich ihn nichtmal zwangsweise 

das geile ist : wahrscheinlich dropt er zwei tage vor 2.1 live geht und wird damit ja dann eh komplett entwertet weil kein ladder-modus ^^


----------



## Magogan (15. Juli 2014)

Patchen in HDRO ist nichts für Ungeduldige. Ich lade den neuesten Patch doch gerade mit einem ganzen MBit/s herunter! Ja, ihr habt richtig gehört: 1 MBit/s. 128 wären möglich, 10-20 wären okay, aber 1 MBit/s? Sollen die den Patch auf Sourceforge packen, von da kann ich deutlich schneller herunterladen, obwohl ich dafür nichts bezahle...

WD Green sind extrem langsam. Hab die gekauft, weil sie die billigsten mit 4 TB waren, die ich gefunden habe. Jetzt kann ich immerhin mit 60 MB/s Dateien von einer auf die andere Festplatte kopieren... Mindestens das Doppelte hätte schon drin sein können, die Platten sind ja noch nicht mal ansatzweise voll...

Edit: Geil, jetzt lade ich mit 3 MBit/s herunter!


----------



## Wynn (15. Juli 2014)

Sodbrennen weil ich nüchtern zum arzt musste fürs blutabnehmen 

jetzt atm erstmal milch trinken und was essen


----------



## Aun (15. Juli 2014)

Grushdak schrieb:


> Habe die älteren Rasierer noch aufgehoben.
> 
> Den ich jetzt benutze, ist ein G.Proglide.
> Der Vorgänger ist ein G.Fusion.
> ...



ahhh ok  soll vorkommen


----------



## Wynn (16. Juli 2014)

wie diverse online news medien plötzlich reisserisch auf deutschland schimpfen wegen der "so gehen die deutschen" version.

1tens

Das Lied gabs 2006 und 2010 schon nur wurden wir da nicht Weltmeister

2tens 

Das ist reines Klickbaiten für Werbung

Wenn man sich den Artikel anschaut von den online medien die atm drüber herziehen so ist überall alles voller werbung die pro klick zahlt 

Sie schimpfen in den online medien über deutschland aber loben sie in den print Medien



hier übrigens wiederspricht sich focus online

http://www.focus.de/sport/fussball/wm-2014/deutsches-team/siegesparty-nach-wm-erfolg-gaucho-dance-dieser-weltmeister-spass-sei-gegoennt_id_3992132.html
Hier sagen sie lasst den Deutschen den Spass

http://www.focus.de/sport/fussball/wm-2014/grosse-wm-feier-auf-der-fanmeile-der-gaucho-jubel-haben-es-jogis-jungs-uebertrieben_id_3991760.html
Hier sagen sie eine Stunde vorher jogis jungs hätten es übertrieben

natürlich wird nur der positive artikel auf facebook geteilt

Jeder Artikel hat 26 bis 27 geblockte werbeanzeigen also bietet focus beiden parteien was und kassiert kräftig durch klicks ab

Wieder ein grund bei gewissen seiten Adblock zu nutzen weil sie es nicht anders verdienen

computec und paar anderen seiten sind immer auf der ausnahme liste von adblock plus

während die gamestar seit neusten bei mir alle werbung geblockt bekommt weil top artikel nur noch mit einem online premium abo lesbar sind


----------



## Magogan (16. Juli 2014)

TESO... In eine Höhle gegangen, FPS sinkt auf 16 und irgendwann auf 8 (!!!), dann tritt ein unbekannter Fehler auf und ich kann mich nicht mehr mit meinem Charakter einloggen. Immerhin hat der Support das Problem in ca. 25 Minuten inklusive Wartezeit gelöst, indem mein Charakter zum Wegschrein in Wegesruh teleportiert wurde.


----------



## Derulu (16. Juli 2014)

Wynn schrieb:


> wie diverse online news medien plötzlich reisserisch auf deutschland schimpfen wegen der "so gehen die deutschen" version.
> 
> 1tens
> 
> Das Lied gabs 2006 und 2010 schon nur wurden wir da nicht Weltmeister



Ganz ehrlich? "Verhöhnen" des Gegners muss nicht sein (den Spielern "Rassismus" vorzuwerfen ist dann doch übertrieben...nennen wir es eher "unbedachte Dummheit"), allerdings waren die 6 Leute dieser "WG" auch schon ziemlich betankt


BTT:

Wöchentlicher "Bauernmarkt" im Einkaufszentrum, ab 8 Uhr morgens Wein tankende Senioren 4/5


----------



## Deanne (16. Juli 2014)

Derulu schrieb:


> Ganz ehrlich? "Verhöhnen" des Gegners muss nicht sein (den Spielern "Rassismus" vorzuwerfen ist dann doch übertrieben...nennen wir es eher "unbedachte Dummheit"), allerdings waren die 6 Leute dieser "WG" auch schon ziemlich betankt



Die argentinischen Fans haben die Brasilianer in ihrem eigenen Land in den Stadien verhöhnt, insofern kann sich niemand freisprechen. Aber es stimmt, die Aktion war unbedacht, hatte aber bestimmt keinen rassistischen Hintergedanken.

Aber was will man machen? Sommerloch, WM vorbei - worüber sollen die Medien berichten?


----------



## Churchak (16. Juli 2014)

2 Sachen
1. Das man ständig die Fresse von Podolski sieht und ich mich beim besten Willen nicht erinnern kann,das er bei dieser WM (auser das er das Netz mit "Selfies" überschwemmte,wird er der neue DFB Pressesprecher?) was zum Titelgewinn beigetragen hat.
2. Derulu! Ja doch wir wissen nun das du Deutschland den Titel nicht gönnst und Du dir nen 3. Loch gefreut hättest wenn sie verloren hätten. In 2 Jahren kannst du spätestens wieder dem deutschen Gegner die Daumen drücken bis dahin komm wieder runter.


----------



## Derulu (16. Juli 2014)

Churchak schrieb:


> 2. Derulu! Ja doch wir wissen nun das du Deutschland den Titel nicht gönnst und Du dir nen 3. Loch gefreut hättest wenn sie verloren hätten. In 2 Jahren kannst du spätestens wieder dem deutschen Gegner die Daumen drücken bis dahin komm wieder runter.



Wie meinen?

Ich zitiere einfach mal Franz Grillparzer: "Die Deutschen wollen die Österreicher verstehen, können es aber nicht. Die Österreicher dagegen könnten die Deutschen verstehen - wollen aber nicht." 


In einem Land, in dem als größter fußballerischer Erfolg ein absolut wertloser Sieg (weil man zuvor schon ausgeschieden war) über Deutschland gilt (die Freude darüber ist wohl auch so groß, weil man damit den regierenden Weltmeister ins Flugzeug nach Hause mitgenommen hat), darf es doch noch erlaubt sein, den jeweiligen Gegnern des gehassliebten Nachbarlandes zu unterstützen und dazu zu stehen ? Ganz nach dem Motto: "Mia is wuascht wer Wödmasta wird, nur net de Deitschn".



*Ändert aber alles nichts daran, dass eine Verhöhnung des unterlegenen Gegners immer ziemlich unnötig ist* (das ist es auch bei Argentiniern, die Wirbelsäulen ins Stadion mitbringen oder in der Kabine davon singen, wie "Cani es den Brasilianern besorgt hat")


----------



## Churchak (17. Juli 2014)

Och Hase Du musst dich vor mir echt nicht für deine charakterlichen Unzulänglichkeiten rechtfertigen,aber schön das du mir recht gibst.


----------



## Manowar (17. Juli 2014)

Dafuq? 
Du bist merkwürdig.


----------



## Derulu (17. Juli 2014)

Churchak schrieb:


> Och Hase Du musst dich vor mir echt nicht für deine charakterlichen Unzulänglichkeiten rechtfertigen,aber schön das du mir recht gibst.






(finds übrigens toll, dass Deutschland Weltmeister geworden ist, können die bei uns sagen, dass sie in der Quali am Weltmeister gescheitert sind, zuhause sogar als besseres aber glückloseres Team )


----------



## Magogan (18. Juli 2014)

Das Zielen mit der Maus in Watch_Dogs ist auf Full HD noch gerade so möglich, in Ultra HD treffe ich dank Mausbeschleunigung erst sehr spät, weil sich das Fadenkreuz entweder extrem langsam oder viel zu schnell bewegt. 50 Euro habe ich für dieses unglaublich professionell gemachte Spiel bezahlt, in dem man je nach Auflösung kaum spielen kann...

Pro-Tipp: Für das beste Spielerlebnis die Auflösung einfach auf 640x480 stellen, dann sollte das Zielen mit der Maus problemlos klappen. Und wenn die Musik im Spiel gerade doof ist, einfach das alte Kassettenradio rausholen. Wenn das so weitergeht, können wir auch bald den Faustkeil erfinden...


----------



## Fenya (18. Juli 2014)

Kann man denn Mausbeschleunigung da nicht ausschalten? Ist immer das erste, was ich bei jedem Spiel abschalte, wenn vorhanden, da ich direkte Steuerung bevorzuge.


----------



## Wynn (18. Juli 2014)

mal wieder durch ne erkältung die nicht besser werden will (über einem monat) mit der lunge wieder was - husten, verschleimt, schmerzen -  mal wieder antibiktika bekommen


----------



## Greendesert (18. Juli 2014)

Wenn die Bahn mal wieder mit ausreden kommt, wie heute, das mein Zug auf Grund einer "Baustelle" 10 Minuten Verspätung hat. Klar ist ja nicht schlimm, wenn nicht zwei Güterzüge in der Zeit an mir vorbeifahren würden. Auf der Strecke ist nur eine Schiene pro Seite ansonsten gibt es Abstell - bzw. Ausweichgleise.
Aber die Güterzüge Ignorieren dann einfach mal die "Baustelle" (Die auch aus heiterem Himmel kommt und nur diesen einen Zug betrifft) und fliegen anscheinend über andere Züge drüber oder wie?

Naja, als Pendler ist man ja schon einiges gewohnt


----------



## Magogan (18. Juli 2014)

Fenya schrieb:


> Kann man denn Mausbeschleunigung da nicht ausschalten? Ist immer das erste, was ich bei jedem Spiel abschalte, wenn vorhanden, da ich direkte Steuerung bevorzuge.


Hahaha, "Mausbeschleunigung ausschalten", guter Witz. Es ist Watch_Dogs, das hat nur 50 Euro gekostet, also kann man doch keine solchen Features erwarten. Ist doch klar, dass man für das Geld nur Schrott bekommt. Gute Spiele kosten 120 DM oder mehr.

Aber mal im Ernst, das geht wirklich nicht. Es sieht aus, als würde man mit der Maus einen Controller emulieren. Analog-Stick ein bisschen drücken <=> Maus langsam bewegen, Analog-Stick ganz an den Rand drücken <=> Maus schnell bewegen. Oder so. Und aus der aus der Mausbewegung berechneten Stellung des Analog-Sticks wird dann wiederum die Bewegung des Fadenkreuzes.


----------



## Grushdak (18. Juli 2014)

^@ Mago

Extra-Anfänger-Tips für Dich:

1. Es soll ja seit gestern nun endlich möglich sein, die Mausbewegung wunderbar einstellen zu können (Moment, die News ist doch schon älter ... sorry ...) 
2. Mausbeschleunigung kannst Du auch generell komplett ausschalten (nicht nur bei einem Spiel/einer Anwendung)- ging schon bei ca Win '95.^^
2. Lass einfach Dein UHD Gedöhns weg oder kauf Dir ne gescheite UHD Maus. ^^


greetz


----------



## Magogan (18. Juli 2014)

Grushdak, tu doch nicht so, als hättest du Ahnung, indem du Sachen erzählst, die nicht stimmen oder irrelevant für das Problem sind.

1) Kann man immer noch nicht einstellen.
2) Die ist in den Windows-Einstellungen ausgeschaltet.
2) Warum zwei mal 2.? Was zur Hölle soll bitte eine UHD-Maus sein? Jede Maus mit genügend DPI ist für UHD geeignet. Und meine hat definitiv genug. Und wenn du mir meine UHD-Hardware zum Anschaffungspreis (rund 3000 Euro) abkaufst, steige ich gerne wieder auf Full HD um. Wobei... Selbst dann nicht


----------



## Grushdak (19. Juli 2014)

Wenn Du meinst ...

Gib doch einfach mal bei Google "Watch Dogs Mausbeschleunigung deaktivieren" ein und staune. 
Vielleicht hilft Dir ja sogar gleich das erste ausführliche Tuturial.

Und was soll ich denn für 3000 abkaufen?
Mein System läuft nahezu mackenfrei. 

greetz


----------



## Deanne (19. Juli 2014)

5/5: Unerwünschte Ernährungstipps von Leuten, die es sich nicht leisten können und nur von Pülverchen leben


----------



## Magogan (19. Juli 2014)

Das ist es ja, die Tipps, um die Mausbeschleunigung zu deaktivieren, funktionieren nicht! Man kann sie einfach nicht deaktivieren, sie ist fest im Spiel integriert. Es scheint fast so, als würde durch die Mausgeschwindigkeitkeit der Ausschlag des Analog-Sticks auf dem Controller emuliert werden und aus dem wiederum die Bewegung des Fadenkreuzes berechnet werden. Was natürlich total dämlich wäre, aber mich würde es nicht wundern, wenn die das wirklich so gemacht haben, da ja eine direkte Steuerung über die Mausbewegung viel zu kompliziert ist. Sowas geht einfach nicht, das schafft ja auch kein einziges anderes Spiel - außer vielleicht WoW, Dead Space 3, Call of Duty, Battlefield, HDRO, Minecraft, TESO, ...


----------



## Neosul (19. Juli 2014)

Reklamation bei MSI und keine meldet sich ahh


----------



## Schrottinator (19. Juli 2014)

Magogan schrieb:


> ...



Nicht aufregen und einfach weiter trollen lassen.


----------



## Grushdak (19. Juli 2014)

Bei Watch Dogs (bzw. Gamer Profil) gibt es auch eine Konfigurations-Ini.
Und genau darin wird scheinbar was verändert, an dem Mausverhalten.
Eigentlich kann man in diesen Inis (was "fast" jedes Spiel wohl hat) fast alles beeinflussen.

Hast Du das denn schon ausprobiert, Mago?

-> Watch Dogs - Mausbeschleunigung deaktivieren

*ps* 
Und hilft evtl. die Geschwindigkeitsregulierung an der Maus direkt oder evtl. eine andere DPI Einstellung?
Bei meiner MX 518 geht das direkt an der Maus - k.A., welche Du benutzt.

greetz


----------



## Magogan (19. Juli 2014)

Nein, all das ändert nichts, auch nicht die DPI-Einstellung der Maus, da es scheinbar nur 2 Maus-Geschwindigkeiten in Watch_Dogs gibt: Zu langsam und zu schnell. Zumindest in Ultra HD. In Full HD stimmen die Geschwindigkeiten mehr oder weniger, hab es ja selbst ausprobiert.

Es kann doch nicht sein, dass ich 50 Euro für ein Spiel ausgebe und dann erstmal irgendwelche Dateien editieren muss, damit das Spiel nicht unspielbar ist. Und in diesem Fall bleibt es sogar unspielbar...


----------



## Wynn (19. Juli 2014)

es ist viel zu heiss um aufzunehmem mago ???

Nutzte trockeneis damit dir der rechner bei über 30 grad nicht abbrennt zur kühlunfg ?


----------



## Legendary (20. Juli 2014)

Bei dir im Seniorenheim ist es angenehm kühl mit Klimaanlage oder Wynn? :>


----------



## Magogan (20. Juli 2014)

Wynn schrieb:


> es ist viel zu heiss um aufzunehmem mago ???
> 
> Nutzte trockeneis damit dir der rechner bei über 30 grad nicht abbrennt zur kühlunfg ?


Ich finde kaum Zeit, weil ich studiere und ein Spiel entwickele.

Ich weiß nicht, wie ich Leute dafür begeistern kann, daran mitzuarbeiten, vor allem Designer. Für die Programmierung habe ich sogar schon wen gefunden  Das wäre doof, wenn es daran scheitert 1/5


----------



## spectrumizer (20. Juli 2014)

Magogan schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht, wie ich Leute dafür begeistern kann, daran mitzuarbeiten, vor allem Designer.


Schon mit Geld probiert?


----------



## Magogan (20. Juli 2014)

spectrumizer schrieb:


> Schon mit Geld probiert?


So viel Geld habe ich nicht, so ein Designer kostet locker 40000 im Jahr, wahrscheinlich mehr...

Ich kann es ja mal auf Kickstarter probieren


----------



## Ascalari (20. Juli 2014)

Magogan schrieb:


> Nein, all das ändert nichts, auch nicht die DPI-Einstellung der Maus, da es scheinbar nur 2 Maus-Geschwindigkeiten in Watch_Dogs gibt: Zu langsam und zu schnell. Zumindest in Ultra HD. In Full HD stimmen die Geschwindigkeiten mehr oder weniger, hab es ja selbst ausprobiert.
> 
> Es kann doch nicht sein, dass ich 50 Euro für ein Spiel ausgebe und dann erstmal irgendwelche Dateien editieren muss, damit das Spiel nicht unspielbar ist. Und in diesem Fall bleibt es sogar unspielbar...




Mago das kann helfen
[font="Georgia, serif"]Änderungen an dieser Datei sollten *nur mit einem Backup der Originaldatei*vorgenommen werden, da bei einem Fehler das Spiel unspielbar wird. Legt also vorher unbedingt ein backup dieser Datei an. Ihr findet sie im Ordner C:\Users\Euer Benutzername\Documents\My Games\Watch_Dogs bzw. C:\Benutzer\Euer Benutzername\Eigene Dokumente.[/font]

[font="Georgia, serif"]Öffnet Gamerprofile.xml mit Wordpad. Nun könnt Ihr mit Strg+f nun folgende Einstellungen suchen und die Variablen verändern:[/font]

[font="Georgia, serif"]*Mausbeschleunigung:* Um die Beschleunigung zu entfernen sucht nach dem Einträgen "*Sensitivity*" und stellt auf "1", "*UseMouseSmooth*" auf "0" ujnd "*Smoothness*" auf "0"[/font]

[font="Georgia, serif"]
[/font]
[font="Georgia, serif"]ups da war jemand schneller xD nicht gelesen^^[/font]


----------



## kaepteniglo (20. Juli 2014)

Er will ja nicht in der Ini-Datei rumändern, nur weil es in seiner UHD-Auflösung nicht ganz so will. In Full-HD geht es ja.


----------



## Ascalari (20. Juli 2014)

kaepteniglo schrieb:


> Er will ja nicht in der Ini-Datei rumändern, nur weil es in seiner UHD-Auflösung nicht ganz so will. In Full-HD geht es ja.



Ja hab ich auch eben gelesen  Sollte wohl noch etwas schlafen gehen


----------



## Magogan (20. Juli 2014)

Ascalari schrieb:


> Ja hab ich auch eben gelesen  Sollte wohl noch etwas schlafen gehen


Ich habe es probiert und es ändert nichts an der Mausbeschleunigung. Dafür ruckelt es jetzt stärker bei Mausbewegungen. Und selbst wenn es helfen würde, würde es nicht gerade für das Spiel sprechen, wenn man irgendwelche XML-DFateien bearbeiten müsste, damit das Spiel so funktioniert, wie es funktionieren sollte...


----------



## Legendary (20. Juli 2014)

Zur Zeit hat mein Baby ständig irgendwelche kleinen Zicken. :/ Jetzt ist neuerdings der Schlauch vom Wischwasserbehälter undicht. 2/5


----------



## Derulu (20. Juli 2014)

Hört auf, einander absichtlich zu provozieren!


----------



## Aun (21. Juli 2014)

immer diese piesackenden, pseudo, programer. zuviel kohle unterm arsch und seit jahren null peilung.
und arme gm´s müssen es in ihrer freizeit ausbügeln.  







(scheiß ea, ehrrrrmm ich mein bufed mods)


----------



## Selor Kiith (21. Juli 2014)

Der einzige verdammte Tag im Jahr wo es ausnahmsweise nicht regnen soll sondern Sonnenschein und Blauer Himmel und wat is? Regen... 50/5


----------



## iShock (22. Juli 2014)

morgen matheprüfung aaaaaaah 4/5 x_x


----------



## Humpelpumpel (23. Juli 2014)

Heute erster Tag beim neuen Arbeitgeber
Letzte Nacht den rechten Fuß verknackst das ich kaum noch hatschen kann....   
100/5


----------



## Magogan (23. Juli 2014)

Argh! Ich wurde vom Zufall getrollt... Ich habe 3 mal hintereinander im Lotto gewonnen (2x 3 Richtige und 1x 4 Richtige), die Wahrscheinlichkeit dafür ist selbst bei 2 Tipps immer noch geringer als die Wahrscheinlichkeit, 5 Richtige + Superzahl zu haben...

Immerhin etwa 55 Euro gewonnen, also nur 1/5


----------



## Wynn (23. Juli 2014)

tödliche migräne seit heute nacht gehabt - jetzt ist sie endlich wegegangen aber sonst lag ich flach


----------



## Sh1k4ri (25. Juli 2014)

Google kauft Twitch für eine Milliarde USD. 4/5

Hoffe nur, dass sie den Laden eigenständig arbeiten lassen und nicht in YT irgendwie einbauen. Durch den Kauf hat Google ja nun auch quasi das Monopol in der Sparte Gaming bzw. Let's Play.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (26. Juli 2014)

Vorgestern wieder mit WoW angefangen, die Community steht der in LoL echt in nichts nach. 5/5


----------



## schneemaus (26. Juli 2014)

Falsche Lösungen bei Übungsaufgaben und Altklausuren - gnarf/5.
Da ist man sich sicher, die richtige Formel eingegeben zu haben und in der Lösung steht ein anderes Ergebnis. Überlegt dreimal, was man falsch gemacht hat. Schaut man sich dann die Formel an, die bei der Lösung eingegeben wurde, merkt man auf einmal, dass die nen Fehler gemacht haben. Oder aber auch: ich bin dann so irritiert, dass ich nochmal in den Folien nachschaue, ob ich da nicht was Falsches aufgeschrieben habe >_<


----------



## Wynn (27. Juli 2014)

http://www.playmassi...r-dem-plan.html

bitte kein 2tes teso

gibt uns halt ein fallout 4 und ein neues elderscrolls von mir aus auch mit coop aber macht draus kein mmo

3/5


----------



## Deanne (27. Juli 2014)

Mückenstiche, überall Mückenstiche. Ich sehe aus, als hätte ich die Beulenpest.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (27. Juli 2014)

Deanne schrieb:


> Mückenstiche, überall Mückenstiche. Ich sehe aus, als hätte ich die Beulenpest.



Ich hatte über 4 Jahre keinen einzigen Mückenstich. In diesem Sommer hab ich schon zig gehabt, und die bleiben ja auch net klein oder so... zum Glück nur an den Beinen/Rücken.


----------



## heinzelmännchen (27. Juli 2014)

War gestern aufm Schützenfest, war alles eig ganz cool, paar Leute getroffen die ich länger nicht gesehen habe und die Freunde mit denen ich unterwegs war, waren auch alle gut drauf. Dann sogar noch nen nettes Mädel kennen gelernt .... 


Nur dass ich geschlagen wurde war nicht so nice --.-- Ich gehe nen bissel abseits vom Fest, komm an zwei Typen vorbei. Der eine lehnte an nem PKW-Anhänger und sah zieeemlich betrunken aus, sein Kumpel hat ihn festgehalten. Ich gehe also an denen vorbei, guck in die Richtung und sag nur so nebenbei "Alles klar?" und plötzlich rennt der Besoffene auf mich zu, schubst mich in nen Blumenbeet und drückt mich anne Hauswand, so schnell konnt ich gar net reagieren. Dann packt er mich am Hals, ich versuche mich zu wehren und ZACK hab ich ne Faust im Gesicht sitzen.... Dann pöbelt der Andere mich noch an von wegen ich solle mich verpissen und meine Mutter arbeitet im horizontalen Gewerbe etc.

Dann bin ich erstma weggegangen, hab erstmal in Ruhe gepinkelt, ich sollte mich ja verpissen  und bin dann zu zwei Polizisten gegangen, die da Dienst hatten. 
Der Besoffene war da schon weg, aber der andere hat erstmal dumm geguckt und mich dann noch vor den Beamten angepöbelt und beleidigt, war wohl nicht das erste Mal dass seine Personalien aufgenommen wurden.

Naja, immerhin hat er mein Auge nicht getroffen, mein Kiefer tut nur weh wenn ich ihn bewege, blau isses auch nicht...

Solche Arschlöcher, ich hab nix gemacht außer "Dumm geguckt" und werde einfach geschlagen, was geht in solchen Typen nur vor? Der kann nur froh sein dasser mich net richtig verletzt hat, sonst würde ich die Sache polizeilich verfolgen, aber den Stress spar ich mir lieber.

5/5 für diese ******.


----------



## iShock (30. Juli 2014)

Technische Mechanik lernen - ich raff den Mist einfach net X_X 5/5


----------



## Aun (30. Juli 2014)

iShock schrieb:


> Technische Mechanik lernen - ich raff den Mist einfach net X_X 5/5





kenn ich. ich könnte dir ja helfen, aber ich hasse TM


----------



## iShock (30. Juli 2014)

naja hab eh nur 2 semester TM und das wär die letzte prüfung fürs erste^^..... ich hoff das hat sich danach gegessen


----------



## Magogan (31. Juli 2014)

Nach der Klaureinsicht zu einem Kumpel gefahren, um ihn abzuholen, wie es vereinbart war, aber er hat natürlich noch gepennt. Hab ihn angerufen und geklingelt, aber er ist trotzdem nicht wach geworden... Um 11:18 Uhr bin ich alleine wieder weg gefahren und um 11:31 Uhr ist er aufgewacht xD

3/5, er hätte sich auch einen Wecker stellen können...


----------



## Davatar (4. August 2014)

Heute wurde ein Update, das ich geschrieben habe, ausgerollt. Auf dem Entwicklungs-Server hat das super geklappt, da hab ichs aber auch selbst durchgeführt. Weder auf die Intergrations-, noch auf die Pre-Production-Umgebung möchte man mir Zugriff gewähren, weil ich externer Consultant bin. Gut, damit hab ich keine Probleme. Jetzt lief aber beim Update was schief. Die Person, die das Update durchgeführt hat ist nicht erreichbar, ohne Zugang kann ich aber weder nachvollziehen, was genau jetzt nicht korrekt ist, noch, wie der Zustand vorher war, weil ich ja weder auf das eine, noch auf das andere System drauf komm. Und die beiden Personen, die für die beiden Systeme verantwortlich sind, sind auch beide nicht erreichbar.
Wuuuuuuusaaaaaaaa!

5/5


----------



## Patiekrice (7. August 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wie kann man sowas "versäumen"?!  Generell geht mir das Internet und seine Nutzer momentan dick auf die Eier. In WoW ist die Community mittlerweile total für den Arsch, League of Legends spielt niemand mehr "casual" sondern wenn dann ranked und voll ernst und so und auf ein Normal mit randoms habe ich auch keine Lust. Wenn ich dann noch sehe was den ganzen Tag die Leute auf Facebook posten will ich mich einfach nur noch auf irgendeine Wiese legen und Wölkchen anschauen. Gut dass ich morgen in den Urlaub fahre.


----------



## Dominau (8. August 2014)

Ewig lange ätzende diskussionen mit meinem Vater die einfach unnötig sind 5/5


----------



## Fordtaurus (9. August 2014)

Ich weiss nicht ob es hier oder in den Thread "Worüber freut Ihr Euch so richtig" gehört?!?

Denn auf der einen Seite bin ich glücklich das es entlich vorbei ist aber irgendiwe auch wieder nicht so.

Schluss mit meiner Freundin X²/5

Aber hei, das Leben geht weiter, viele Mütter haben schöne Töchter!
(und willst Du wissen wie Deine Freundin in 20 Jahren aus sieht guck Dir ihre Mutter/eltern an XD)


----------



## Grushdak (9. August 2014)

mein Beileid/mein Glückwunsch

Keine Ahnung, was da nun angebrachter wäre.


----------



## Davatar (12. August 2014)

Access Denied: 5/5


----------



## ZAM (12. August 2014)

Ausdrucksweise traf Meinung kritisch.


Ich habe eben einen oder mehrere Kommentare gelöscht.


Spoiler



1.: Beiträge die offensichtlich der reinen Provokation der Gesprächsteilnehmer dienen, also beispielsweise bewusst ein Thema nieder machen sollen, sowie bewusst ausschließlich Offtopic darstellen sind nicht gestattet. Kritik ist erwünscht, jedoch in einem angemessenen Umgangston. Bleibt beim Thema! 

2.: Achtet bitte auf Euren *Umgangston. Verbale Entgleisungen, reines Rumgenöle* oder Profilierungsposts werden hier vergeblich gepostet, weil wir diese löschen - auch wenn es manche nicht so sehen wollen, die haben nichts mit  Kritik zu tun. Kritik wird immer sachlich (aus-)formuliert.

3.:* Beleidigungen, Abfälligkeiten und persönliche Angriffe anderer Mitgliedern, Außenstehenden, Unternehmen oder sonstigen Dritten ist untersagt*. Dies widerspricht unserer [netiquette], sowie den [regeln] und jeglicher vernünftiger Umgangsform.



Vielen Dank für Euer Verständnis

Dass ich das heute schon mehrfach verwenden musste 3/5


----------



## Manowar (12. August 2014)

Hier passiert echt garnichts mehr und dann schaut man mal kurz nicht rein und schon wurde wieder was gelöscht..
Will nicht immer das beste verpassen 5/5


----------



## Ogil (12. August 2014)

Tja - mit dem Alter wird man halt langsamer


----------



## Wynn (12. August 2014)

Manowar schrieb:


> Hier passiert echt garnichts mehr und dann schaut man mal kurz nicht rein und schon wurde wieder was gelöscht..
> Will nicht immer das beste verpassen 5/5



für nur 2,49 € wöchentlich kriegst du ein "best of" gelöscht/moderiert von Zam


----------



## Sayusan (12. August 2014)

Sonntagsfahrer die schon unter der Woche unterwegs sind.....


----------



## Patiekrice (12. August 2014)

Fordtaurus schrieb:


> (und willst Du wissen wie Deine Freundin in 20 Jahren aus sieht guck Dir ihre Mutter/eltern an XD)



absoluter Quatsch. 



Wynn schrieb:


> für nur 2,49 € wöchentlich kriegst du ein "best of" gelöscht/moderiert von Zam



zwo fufzig? wasloslol


----------



## Fordtaurus (12. August 2014)

Patiekrice schrieb:


> absoluter Quatsch.



stimmt auch wieder.... in Zeiten plastischer Chirugie.... 

Ahhhh und btt: LiPOsuktion mit anschließender *Cheiloplastik^^ XXX/5
*


----------



## Patiekrice (12. August 2014)

Fordtaurus schrieb:


> stimmt auch wieder.... in Zeiten plastischer Chirugie....



Das meinte ich nicht.



tt:



> EUR 9,99    + EUR 9,90 Versandkosten



PFFFFF


----------



## ego1899 (14. August 2014)

Zahnschmerzen  5³ /5

Weisheitszähne müssen wohl raus und am Montag erst Termin zum nachgucken.
Bis dahin 600er Ibu´s bekommen, die kann man ja fressen wie Bonbons das bringt ja kaum was.
Mal gucken wie´s läuft, sonst Zahnärztlicher Notdienst -.-


----------



## Fordtaurus (17. August 2014)

LoL-Gimps die denken sie spielen nen Singelplayer und weder ihren Champion spielen können noch nach mehrmaliger recht freundlicher Aufforderung doch auch mal seine Mitspieler zu heilen einfach stur sein Ding durchzieht und NUR sich selbst heilt und grundsätzlich die Tanks focusen -.- 4,5/5

Zum besseren Verständniss: Ich spiele mit meiner Freundin(?! ja Freundin oder FREUNDIN hmmm weiss der Bussard oder weiss er nicht^^) LoL- ARAM-Mod (sie mag den am liebsten und ich finde es auch spannend immer andere Champs zu spielen, Abwechslung tut gut)

Meine Freundin spielte eine coole Morgana, eine super Ashe ist noch im Team, Aatroxx welcher auch sehr gut war, meine Wenigkeit als Soraka und besagter LoL-GIMP welcher einen Taric bekam. Ich sage jetzt absichtlich, das er/sie ihn bekam weil jener Taric noch nicht einmal ansatzweise gespielt wurde. Ich HASSE Leute, die sich zu nem MultiplayerTEAMGAME anmelden und dann stur spielen als währen sie in nem Singleplayer. Ich habe es auch schon in WoW GEHASST. Immer dieses Inzenrushen... ey keiner hat mehr interesse daran, etwas als ein Team oder eine Gruppe zu machen, ausser man(n) geht halt mit Freundin/den zocken, doch da ist ja auch niocht jeder zu jeder Zeit bereit ne^^ argh tiiiieef durchatmen, Du nimmst das wieder alles zu ernst, Peter^^

@ego1899 AuuuuUUUUUuuuu na dann gute Besserung. Ich habe mir damals ALLE 4 Weisheitszähne auf ein mal rausoperieren lassen... war GEIL


----------



## Schrottinator (18. August 2014)

Fordtaurus schrieb:


> LoL-Gimps die denken sie spielen nen Singelplayer und weder ihren Champion spielen können noch nach mehrmaliger recht freundlicher Aufforderung [...]



"Mach endlich das was ich sage du abgef*ckter H**rensohn! LOL, Noob, L2P! Bring dich in RL um! LOLOLOLOLOL!!! Du bist nur am feeden du Missgeburt!"


----------



## bkeleanor (18. August 2014)

ALS Ice bucket challange.
Schön und gut für einen guten Zweck zu spenden aber das ganze mit einer dämlichen challange zu verbinden regt mich auf.

ich bin überzeugt wenn einer vormachen würde, wie er mit dem auto mit 20km/h in eine mauer fährt und dannach andere dazu herausfordert es ihm gleich zu tun, würde es sicher so bescheuerte individuen geben die das machen. ganz besonderes wenn das ganze noch mit einem aufruf zum spenden für den regenwald oder die aussterbenden tiger daher kommt.


----------



## Davatar (18. August 2014)

Wenn ich wiedermal als Experte in Dingen ausgewiesen werde, von denen ich noch nie was gehört hab -.- 5/5


----------



## Roknek (18. August 2014)




----------



## Fordtaurus (19. August 2014)

Schrottinator schrieb:


> "Mach endlich das was ich sage du abgef*ckter H**rensohn! LOL, Noob, L2P! Bring dich in RL um! LOLOLOLOLOL!!! Du bist nur am feeden du Missgeburt!"



Also, das H-Wort sage/schreibe ich schon einmal gar nicht , ist nicht mein Stil und mehrmaliges "Taric, your Q spell also heal your teammates,so please do it some time" und stures rumkloppen auf Tanks oder Minions in Kämpfen, wenn denn überhaupt die Spielfigur gekämpft hat ist in meinen Augen weder beleidigend, noch geflame.
Wenn dann allerdings solch lernresistente Intelligenzallergiker dann auch noch den Teammates ganz offensichtlich mit VOLLEM LEBEN eine Heilrune vor der Nase wegschnappt, das Teammate daraufhin stirbt und mal wieder die Gegner nen Ass erziele, es das 5 oder 6 verkackte Game hintereinander ist und man doch "NUR" den ersten Sieg des Tages mit seiner Süssen erspielen möchte kann einem doch schon mal ein "God damn bloody asshoe, deinstal LoL and play Tetris or Sims or singleplayer shit like this" rausruthschen.

btt: dat mich so ein Post schon wieder dat Blutdruck steigen läßt 2/5


----------



## Fenya (19. August 2014)

Darum meide ich solche Spiele. So viele agressive Leute da. Und als Noob ist man sicher ein Magnet für solche Sprüche. Keine Lust auf sowas.


----------



## Keashaa (19. August 2014)

Davatar schrieb:


> Wenn ich wiedermal als Experte in Dingen ausgewiesen werde, von denen ich noch nie was gehört hab -.- 5/5



Das passiert mir auf Arbeit andauernd 

Mit Freunden an einem Event teilnehmen wollen, die sich aber nicht sicher sind... dann absagen und jetzt sind die Startplätze ausgebucht  5/5


----------



## Fordtaurus (19. August 2014)

@ Fenya: Wenn sich mir wer als "Noob" outed also sagt/schreibt er/sie spiele LoL noch nicht so lange oder kennt den Champion kaum bis garnicht, dann währe ich der jenige, welcher solch eine/n Spieler/in auch noch vor geflame in Schutz nehmen würde und mit Geduld und freundlichen Worten, hilfsbereit versuchen würde, die Taktik von LoL und die Fähigkeiten der/des Champions zu erklären, und das auch noch nach Wochen.... bloß wenn ein Mitspieler/in in einem MULTIPLAYER-TEAM-Spiel 
0 (in Worten Null) Kommunikation an den Tag legt (noch nicht ein mal ein gepflegt-geflamtes "Shut the fuck up you fucking fuck! FUCK YOU!") geschweige denn auch nur ansatzweise Anfälle von Teamfähigkeit zeigt, dann macht mich so was ärgelich, wütend und traurig zu gleich, da 1! (in worten EIN) Mensch das Spieleerlebniss der restlichen Gruppe zerstört. Gegen geflame und so´n Zeug gibt es Bannfunktionen, dann liest man(n) nix mehr von denen, aber in das selbe Team können sie trotzdem noch gelangen und dafür ein BTT: 1/5


----------



## Magogan (22. August 2014)

Die DirectX-API-Dokumentation von Microsoft ist mangelhaft. Einige Sachen musste ich stundenlang googeln, weil sie nirgendwo beschrieben waren... Und um in DirectX 11 Direct2D zu nutzen, um z.B. Text zu schreiben, muss man DirectX 10.1 nutzen - oder auch nicht. Angeblich geht das mit Windows 7 jetzt ohne DirectX 10.1 und mit Windows 8 schon von Beginn an ohne diesen Umweg... Oder doch nicht? Ich werde daraus nicht schlau... Ein riesiger Umweg und das alles nur, um Text zu schreiben...

Die Tastatureingaben zu verarbeiten ist noch schlimmer... Siehe: http://molecularmusings.wordpress.com/2011/09/05/properly-handling-keyboard-input/

5/5, bin immer noch nicht wirklich weiter mit meinem Spiel wegen diesem Müll...


----------



## Wynn (22. August 2014)

[font=Helvetica, Arial,]t's the end of a sciencey era: Kari, Grant, and Tory are leaving the MYTHBUSTERS.[/font]
[font=Helvetica, Arial,]
[/font]
und das amazon.com nur noch amerikanische kreditkarten annimmt


----------



## bkeleanor (22. August 2014)

well, die kannst du durch eine x-beliebige 3er kombi austauschen.


----------



## Wynn (22. August 2014)

die drei fand und ihre experimente fand ich teilweise besser als die 2 alten


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (25. August 2014)

Sowohl im Kindergarten, als auch beim Nebenjob sind sich meine Arbeitskollegen nur am zerfleischen &' am lästern. Ich kanns bald nicht mehr hören. Halte mich da auch raus und sage nur "aha" "mh" "ok" oder lach verlegen, wenn sie mich zuschwallen. So geil eh. A lästert mit B über C, dann lästert B mit C über A und anschließen A mit C über B. Das geht noch bis F oder G so weiter...

HALTET ALLE DIE FRESSE UND ARBEITET. 5/5


----------



## Aun (25. August 2014)

Sozialinkompatibel schrieb:


> HALTET ALLE DIE FRESSE UND ARBEITET. 5/5


man hast du probleme^^


----------



## Seeltas92 (27. August 2014)

Da gibts einige Sachen die einen aka. mich abfuqqen 

- Man steht gestresst an der Kasse in nem Laden, muss nen Buss/Bahn etc bekommen, und die Oma vor einem entscheidet die letzten 47 Cents mit Kleingeld zu bezahlen; erkennt aber die Münzen nicht (Omma, kauf dir halt ne neue Brille <.<) und dann muss die Kassiererin noch das Portmonnait nehmen und selbst nachzählen...   4/5

- Ca. 11 Jährige Jungs, die rauchen, Haftbefehl für den Coolsten halten und ne 18 Jährige Freundin angraben mit "Ey Schnecke..." (Zum Jugendschutz verharmlost ). Ohne scheiss, wenn ich so was sehe komm ich mir schon mit meinen knappen 22 Uralt vor... Waren wir als Rotzgören auch so unausstehlich?   5/5

- Leute, die im Hochsommer mit der Bahn fahren, und leider die letzten 3 Wochen vergessen haben zu duschen (ich mein srsly, klar duschen nervt oft, aber wenigstens im fuqqing Sommer dazu aufraffen is doch nich zu viel verlang oder?   4/5

- Wenn sich das Mobile Internet einfach mal dazu entscheidet sich zu verabschieden; am besten in Momenten wo man sich eine Bahnverbindung o.ä. raussuchen MUSS   3/5

- (um jetz ein bissl in die Zockerecke zu kommen) Man sitzt grad im Raid und Windoof entscheidet sich einfach mal sich zu Updaten/aufzuhängen   3/5

- bei "bekannten Moba-Games" entscheiden sich kleine Jungs/Russen/Franzosen/in der letzten Zeit auch immer öfters Holländer  einfach mal drauf los zu flamen, sei es in ihrer Landessprache (sorry, aber ich beherrsche nur Deutsch und Englisch ) teils auf gebrochenen Englisch und mich als Deutschen als Nazi beschimpfen o.ä. am besten sind das sogar noch selbst Deutsche (leider schon öfters erlebt). Da es aber zum Glück einen Mute Button gibt eher nur ne   3/5

- WoW - Celestials; warum nich einfach mal die vierte Woche hintereinander die T-Hosen bekommen, IMMER DIE GLEICHEN.... 5/5

- Der Computer-Gott: "Was? Dein PC lief die letzten Wochen/Monate ohne Probleme? Das lässt sich ändern...."  5/5 x.x

falls mir noch was einfällt, lass ichs euch wissen


----------



## Grushdak (27. August 2014)

2 Deiner Aussagen

- Sei froh, daß Du nicht die Probleme des Alters hast!! Zudem hast Du doch selber Schuld, wenn Du auf den letzten Drücker den Bus/die Bahn erreichen willst.
- Manch einer duscht sich und schwitzt trotzdem "duftend" im Sommer.


----------



## Seeltas92 (28. August 2014)

Mit dem "auf den letzten Drücker" hat das leider wenig zu tun, wenn du anstatt 5 Minuten ca. 20 Minuten in ner blöden Schlange stehst.
Und das mit dem im Sommer schwitzen is klar, tu ich auch. Nur is das ein Unterschied zwischen "Ich hatte einen harten Arbeitstag" und DEM was ich eigentlich damit meinte


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (30. August 2014)

Aun schrieb:


> man hast du probleme^^


da ich weiß was da vorher Stand lass ich dir das durch gehen. 

80 Stunden Woche. manchmal sogar mehr.  5/5 Zu viel Arbeit.
Behinderter Arbeitsauftrag 5/5
Mobbing am Arbeitsplatz, eine Kollegin von mir wird dermaßen hart gemobbt. dabei ist Sie die liebste Person überhaupt. 5/5


----------



## ego1899 (5. September 2014)

DHL 4/5 

Hab ein Parket erwartet, welches ich per Nachname bestellt hab damit das nich wieder bei irgendeinem meiner komischen Nachbarn abgegeben wird falls ich nicht da bin.

10-12:30 Uhr Lieferung. Wann kommt er? Um 9.
85,67€ muss ich zahlen. Da kann der auf 100€ nicht rausgeben oder zumindest was wechseln -.-

Also morgen in der Filialle abholen. 
Wann? Ab 16 Uhr.
Geöffnet bis? 12 Uhr.

Jetzt muss ich zusehen das ich am Montag früher von der Arbeit weg komme und da hineier um mein dämliches Paket selbst abzuholen, ich könnte so kotzen...


----------



## ZAM (5. September 2014)

ego1899 schrieb:


> Also morgen in der Filialle abholen.
> Wann? Ab 16 Uhr.
> Geöffnet bis? 12 Uhr.



Versuchs trotzdem morgen schon mal.


----------



## Patiekrice (5. September 2014)

tt: Ich wusste nicht, ob ich das Bild in "Bilder, die euch zum Lachen bringen" ode hier posten sollen. Da ich ja sowieso zu dem ^ meinen Senf abgelassen habe, dachte ich mir bleibe ich doch direkt hier!
Kurzer Background: Auf VOX ist aktuell beim perfekten Dinner die "vegane Woche", habe selbst nur 2x eingeschaltet aber im Prinzip finde ich das super. Nur leider kommen jetzt täglich EXTREM! viele dumme Kommentare auf der Facebookseite des perfekten Dinners reingeflattert. "Das perfekte Dinner" fragt zB in einem Stauts nach tollen veganen Rezepten mit Bild und zig Omnis posten da irgendwelche Bilder von Haxen und Keulen drunter und lassen ihrem verbalem Durchfall lauf und schreiben so dumme Kommentare, dass selbst ICH mir an den Kopf fasse. Diese Intoleranz und Stumpfsinn machen mich traurig und regen mich auf. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und dieser Kommentar heute morgen war dann einfach nur noch die Pfütze des Eisberges, die anderen Kommentare habe ich nur noch überflogen, weil ich mir nicht direkt am frühen Morgen die Laune vermiesen wollte. Ich verstehe nicht wie man SOOOOO ANTI-VEGAN/VEGETARIER sein kann. Es ist doch eine gute Sache..?! Wenn die Leute jetzt auch ihre Haustiere fressen, Welpen treten und Robben schlachten, okay dann dürfen sie meinetwegen so einen geisitgen Haufenscheisse verfassen, aber das sind doch alles irgendwelche Muttis mit Einfamilienhaus und Retriever im Garten, he. WAS SOLLS. Das regt mich auf.


----------



## Manowar (5. September 2014)

Benehmt euch!


----------



## ZAM (5. September 2014)

Manowar schrieb:


> Benehmt euch!



Tun sie jetzt.


----------



## ego1899 (5. September 2014)

Wenn innerhalb der Öffnungszeiten nicht ans Telefon gegangen wird *3/5*



ZAM schrieb:


> Versuchs trotzdem morgen schon mal.



Das ist der Plan  Ich wollte das vorab telefonisch erfragen, wie wahrscheinlich das denn sei, dass mein Krempel schon da ist, aber naja...



Patiekrice schrieb:


> Ich verstehe nicht wie man SOOOOO ANTI-VEGAN/VEGETARIER sein kann.



Ich störe mich weniger an dem Inhalt, sondern eher an dieser schier unendlichen Dummheit. 
Wie man mit so einer orthographischen Katastrophe auch nur durch die Hauptschule schafft ist mir unbegreiflich.


----------



## Derulu (5. September 2014)

Patiekrice schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Das ist doch Ironie, oder? Ich meine, derartige Fehler in einem deutschen Satz macht doch kein Mensch, nur einer, der es genau darauf anlegt. Und "Menschenfresser"? "Homous Sapiens" und "früher kein Gemüse"? Und "Menschenaffen essen vorrangig Fleisch"?


----------



## Patiekrice (5. September 2014)

Nein, leider ist das keine Ironie. Es gibt HAUFENWEISE Posts in der Art und Weise auf der Seite des perfekten Dinners momentan.


----------



## Manowar (5. September 2014)

Ich mach sowas ja eigentlich nur, um Veganer/Vegetarier zu ärgern.
Generell sollte es doch jedem scheiß egal sein


----------



## Sh1k4ri (5. September 2014)

Manowar schrieb:


> Generell sollte es doch jedem scheiß egal sein



Würde jeder nach dieser Devise leben (im Netz wohlgemerkt), wäre das Internet perfekt. Keine randalierenden Nerds, keine aufgebrachten Feministinnen, keine Anti Veganer/ Anti Anti Veganer / whatever.

Würde dem Forum hier auch gut tun  Aber es fällt vielen ja schwer, einfach wegzugucken (was ich nicht verstehe, ganz ehrlich).


----------



## Patiekrice (5. September 2014)

Naja, was mich an der Tatsache der ganzen Kommentare auf der Seite gerade aufregt ist einfach, dass die Leute das eben nicht einfach hinnehmen, dass diese Woche beim perfekten Dinner vegan gekocht wird. Es gab vor einiger Zeit mal eine "Fleischwoche" .. da wurde da nicht so ein Fass aufgemacht wie gerade aktuell.


----------



## iShock (7. September 2014)

wenn der dönermann um 22:30 schon geschlossen ist obwohl er samstag eigentlich bis um 23:00 auf hat -.- 4/5


----------



## heinzelmännchen (11. September 2014)

iShock schrieb:


> wenn der dönermann um 22:30 schon geschlossen ist obwohl er samstag eigentlich bis um 23:00 auf hat -.- 4/5



Kenn ich, zum Glück war 10 Meter noch ne Pizzeria die offen hatte 
Dabei hatte ich Bock auf die Kräutersoße, von daher gibs bei mir ne 3/5, hm der Hunger war aber weg: 2/5


----------



## Fordtaurus (11. September 2014)

Zum Thema fleischlos und/oder vegan habe ich eigentlich keine Meinung, jeder/m das seine/ihre und mir DAS BESTE 

Ausser das ich für Veganer immer so nen Spruch über habe:

Vegan ist ein indianisches Wort und bedeutet so viel wie:
"Zu DUMM zum Jagen!" 

Was mich gerade abnerft, habe meine Freundin zum DCU spielen bekommen und sie ist da auch eigentlich mit Interesse dabei, doch habe ich heute Nacht durchgemacht (DCU-DurChgemUcht)
und bin eigentlich viel zu fertig jetzt noch mit Ihr durch Metropolis oder Gotham zu questen 2/5


----------



## Manowar (12. September 2014)

DHL
Gestern Morgen eine Email bekommen, dass ich mein Paket bekomme.
Heute Morgen eine Email bekommen, dass ich mein Paket bekomme.
Obs dann Morgen wohl kommt?


----------



## heinzelmännchen (12. September 2014)

Gnargh!

- was über Ebay verkauft, Artikel ist beschädigt worden beim DHL Versand. Da war alles gut eingepackt, mal schaun was der Käufer jetzt macht... . Eigentlich hätte er ja die Annahme verweigern müssen wenn das Paket offensichtliche Schäden aufweist. Zumal ich als Verkäufer ja bei der Übergabe an DHL nicht mehr für den Artikel verantwortlich bin sondern DHL.

- Bürokratie: Bescheid bekommen, für KFZ-Steuer, dabei sind Krafträder unter 125ccm und 11 kW steuerfrei, bei der Behörde angerufen:" Ja das ist richtig, dann senden Sie uns doch einen Widerspruch." Ne danke, warum schickt ihr das Schreiben dann erst raus?! "Wir kriegen ja auch nur die Daten von der Zulassungsstelle" Aha, interessant dass im Schreiben steht dass ddas Teil nur 123ccm hat, hättet ihr euch das Schreiben auch sparen können -.-

4/5 weil viel Aufwand, rumtelefoniererei und Schreiberei....


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (12. September 2014)

Schlafe zu viel.


----------



## Grushdak (12. September 2014)

heinzelmännchen schrieb:


> ..., für KFZ-Steuer, dabei sind Krafträder unter 125ccm und 11 kW steuerfrei,...


Ist für Dich das Finanzamt Worms-Kirchheimbolanden zuständig?
Wenn ja, dann musst Du auch für 123 ccm Steuern bezahlen.


----------



## heinzelmännchen (12. September 2014)

Grushdak schrieb:


> Ist für Dich das Finanzamt Worms-Kirchheimbolanden zuständig?
> Wenn ja, dann musst Du auch für 123 ccm Steuern bezahlen.



Nenene, die Dame am Telefon hat mir ja schon bestätigt, dass da keine Steuern anfallen. Mich ärgerts halt dass die das wissen und trotzdem den Bescheid verschicken... . Dazu wollte sie sich nochmal telefonisch melden, ob sie das selbst in der Datenbank eintragen kann, aber scheinbar hat se das vor ihrem Feierabend net mehr geschafft -.-'


und noch was: Mein Handyakku scheint nicht mehr der fitteste zu sein, Handy zeigt 70% bzw 50% an und ist trotzdem ausgegangen >.<


----------



## Patiekrice (12. September 2014)

Fordtaurus schrieb:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



NOOOOOOOCH NIE vorher gehört den Spruch, hihi.

Lieber zu dumm zum Jagen, als Rechtschreibung wie ein Hirsch.


----------



## iShock (12. September 2014)

Schlaflosigkeit 4/5


----------



## Dr.Gonzo (13. September 2014)




----------



## Manowar (15. September 2014)

Manowar schrieb:


> DHL
> Gestern Morgen eine Email bekommen, dass ich mein Paket bekomme.
> Heute Morgen eine Email bekommen, dass ich mein Paket bekomme.
> Obs dann Morgen wohl kommt?



5/5
Erst am Freitag kann ich eine Reklamation starten, weil es nach deren AGBs so lange dauern darf.
(Das Paket liegt 15km von mir entfernt und ich darf es da nicht abholen)


----------



## Fordtaurus (15. September 2014)

Patiekrice schrieb:


> Lieber zu dumm zum Jagen, als Rechtschreibung wie ein Hirsch.



Ja hmmm also ich sehe jetzt nicht unbedingt die große Rechtschreibproblematik bei mir, da ich noch die "alte" Rechtschreibung gelernt habe dürfte für einige Jungspunde hier meine Orthographie nicht ganz dudenkonform sein. Aber hei drauf geschissen. Weil wer meint Rechtschreibflamer leben gesünder........

Es war einmal eine Karotte, die hatte sich im Frühjahr gefreut, als Sämling in einer wunderbaren Erde auf zu wachen. Voller Freude und Zuversicht fing sie an drauf los zu wachsen.
Nach einigen Tagen steckte sie vorsichtig ihr erstes Grün durch die Erdoberfläche und erlebte ihren ersten wahren "Höhepunkt" des Lebens, sie photosyntierte und spürte die Kraft 
der Sonne in sich wachsen. Als sie eines schönen Tages über ihre Blattoberfläche merkwürdige Stoffe aufnahm, sagte ihr genetischer Code:"Aaaachtung, eine andere Karotte wird gerade angegriffen!"
(Zum verständniss, Pflanzen können über chemische Botenstoffe über den Luftweg "kommunizieren" und so Artgenossen vor eventuellen Fressfeinden "warnen" so das zum Beispiel einige Zypressenarten beim Bemerken dieser Stoffe anfangen "Giftstoffe" zu bilden, welche den Fressfeinden nicht schmecken oder gar tötlich für sie sind. Ob das jetzt auch für Karotten gilt ist mir noch nicht bekannt, für diese kleine Geschichte aber auch irrelevant) Also, unsere kleine Karotte steckt nun so voller Lebensfreude in der Erde und photosyntiert fromm, fröhlich frei vor sich hin und trifft das erste mal auf einen Fressfeind. Dichten wir unserer Karotte jetzt mal ein paar "Gedanken" und visuelle Warnehmung an:" Hei was ist denn das für ein merkwürdiges Viech? Bähh sieht das schleimig aus, und es STINKT! pfui, was macht das Viech da mit meiner Nachbarin... HEI LASS DAS! Hör auf meine Nachbarin zu fressen Stoooop!!! Bleib mir vom grün du Ungeheuer. Los weg mit dir ksch kschh.... hau ab!" Und wie es der Zufall will, verkriecht sich der Fressfeind in eine andere Richtung. Unsere Karotte denkt sich "Puhh gerade nochmal Glück gehabt, aber meine Nachbarin sieht echt angefressen aus. Hoffentlich passiert mir nie so etwas." So vergeht die Zeit und unsere Karotte photosytiert tagsüber so vor sich hin, nimmt leckere Mineralstoffe aus dem Boden auf und wächst so zu einer prächtigen Karotte heran. Zwischendurch lässt ein leichter Regenschauer unsere Karotte und ihren Freunden und Freundinnen auf dem Acker auch noch das lebenswichte Nass auf sie herrab regnen und sie könnte sich eigentlich kein schöneres Leben vorstellen.
Doch eines Tages, ganz unverhofft spürt unsere Karotte plötzlich starke Erschütterungen im Boden. Würde sie jetzt auch noch hören können, ich weiß nicht, wie sie Treckergeräusche beschreiben würde. Doch da war es auch schon zu spät. Ein riesiger Schatten wuchs vor der Karotte, der Boden bebte wie bei dem stärksten Erdbeben was es jemals gab und unsere Karotte wird BRUTAL und GNADENLOS aus ihrem geliebten Boden gerissen  "Hiiiiiiilfe, was ist das denn?! Warum wird mir plötzlich so übel? Warum bin ich nicht mehr mit Mutter Erde verbunden und was ist das für ein Geratter und Gerumpel?! Hei wo kommen denn mit einmal die ganzen andere Karotten her? Weiss jemand von Euch was hier ab geht?" Doch keine Möhre macht auch nur einen Mucks. Zu geschockt sind sie von diesem "Ernteereigniss" als das sie unserer Karotte auch nur ein bisschen Beistand leisten können. Kurz darauf kommt unsere kleine Karotte am Verabeitungsbetrieb für Karotten an und wird erst einmal in ein Wasserbecken geschmissen. "Gurgel, prust HIIIILFE ich ertrinke!" Doch da ist diese Protzedur auch schon vorbei. Sie wird mit einigen anderen Karotten und einem Stück Rettich und einer Stange Lauch zu einem Bündel Suppengrün verschnürt und unsanft in eine Plastikkiste geschmissen. Gedanken hat unsere kleine Karotte nicht mehr wirklich, nur blanke Panik und Angst Über den Weg des Gemüsegroßhandels (in Fachkreisen auch Pfalnzen-KZ genannt) gelangt unsere kleine Karotte mit vielen anderen Bündeln Suppengrün zu einem Supermarkt. Sie spürt wie das Leben sie immer mehr verlässt, und die Kühlung lässt sie innerlich erschaudern. Da kommt dann plötzlich so ein Mensch an, greift sich das Bündel Suppengrün, zu dem unsere Karotte geschnürt wurde und kauft es. Kurz aus Ihrer Lethargie erwacht spührt unsere Karotte noch kurz, wie sie wieder einmal in Wasser getaucht wird, EISKALTES Wasser und kurz darauf - RITSCH! wird sie skalpiert. "Neeeeeiiiiiiiin mein Grün, ich habe die Sonne sooo geliebt und es tat soooo gut! Arrrgh Hilfe!" Doch niemand hört die Schreie unserer kleinen Karotte.
Nein es kommt noch schlimmer, sie wird bei lebendigem Leibe gehäutet doch das spürt sie eigentlich schon gar nicht mehr, da sie kurz nach dem Skalpieren ins Koma gefallen ist. Ein Messer schneidet unsere Karotte in kleine Scheiben und schmeisst sie in einen Topf mit Wasser. Dort wird aus der Karotte eine simple Gemüsesuppe.
Und die Moral von der Geschicht? (gibt es nicht, gibt es nicht) Währe der/die Suppenesser/in nicht vegetarisch gäbe es vielleicht Karnickel mit Kartoffeln und Rotkohl und unsere Karotte hätte ihr Leben nicht auf solch BRUTALE Art und weise beendet.


So und nach dieser Wall of Text noch einmal back to topic:

Mich regen Menschen auf, die glauben andere Menschen ändern zu können. X/5 Lasst Euch mal gesagt sein: ES FUNKTIONIERT NICHT! Wenn, dann kann sich ein Mensch nur persönlich ändern, man kann versuchen jemanden davon zu überzeugen, das das Verhalten falsch ist und so auf eine Änderung hin wirken, aber jemanden per se ändern zu wollen.... pffff wo kähmen wir denn dahin? DDR, Nord-Korea, Kapitalismus? Ach fuck, nicht weiter schreiben, sonst artet das hier noch aus.


----------



## Soladra (15. September 2014)

Das unfassbare Unvermögen meiner Klassenkamerden, als Abikurs nach dem 3maligen Behandelnd er Französischen Revolution nicht zu wissen,wer Robespierre ist 3/5

Meine Nebensitzerin, die mich  allen Ernstes fragt, was eine Guillotine ist 4/5

Mein Klassenkamerad in Bio ,d er behauptet, dass Papier aus Cellulite sei 5/5


Gehts noch? Und sowas schriebt mit mir Abi?! o.O Das ist doch Allgemeinbildung! 




...oder?


----------



## DarthMarkus1st (15. September 2014)

eine Arbeitskollegin akzeptiert nicht, daß ich ihr nen Korb gegeben habe
und kapiert auch nicht, daß es nicht wirklich an ihr liegt, sondern daß ich ein "Mönchsdasein" führen möchte
nein, sie ist kein Teenie und ich ja seit nem Vierteljahrhundert auch nicht mehr

boah, was kann Stalking-ähnliches aufeinandertreffen @work doch anstrengend sein 
deshalb 4/5


----------



## bkeleanor (16. September 2014)

http://www.blick.ch/people-tv/international/django-unchained-sklavin-festgenommen-die-polizei-hielt-sie-fuer-eine-prostituierte-id3128872.html

 

Man weiss ja nie wie das genau von statten ging, aber mich regt dieses unkooparative verhalten gegenüber der Polizei auf. Im nachhinein sind sie dann immer bestürtz über das vorgehen der Polizei. Sie hätte die Situation sicher ohne Probleme aufklären können, indem sie ihre ID gezeigt hätte. ein bisschen medienrummel um wieder ins gespräch zu kommen ist sicher auch nicht schlecht für sie.


----------



## spectrumizer (19. September 2014)

Dass ich nach meinem Umzug hier in Märkten wie "real,-" und "Kaufland" teils unter heftigen Diskussionen genötigt werde, mein Gemüse und Obst selbst zu wiegen.

 

Sowas kenn ich nicht aus Berlin! Und darauf hab ich auch kein Bock, kapierts doch endlich! Ich finde das wiegen lassen an der Kasse gehört zum Service. Und ich hab kein Bock, mich vlt auch noch an der Waage anzustellen und durch irgendein sch... Menü zu drücken, bis ich irgendwo mal meinen Hokkaido-Kürbis finde, FFS! 

 

5/5


----------



## BloodyEyeX (20. September 2014)

Na schau mal einer an. Wieder was gelernt. Es gibt Orte an denen man sein Obst/Gemüse _nicht_ selber wiegen muss.

Erstaunlich. 

Ich glaub du weist nur noch nicht wie man die Waage bescheißt ^^


----------



## kaepteniglo (20. September 2014)

Das scannen des Barcodes dauert eine Sekunde.

 

Das Wiegen an der Kasse dauert wesentlich länger 

 

Ist schon schlimm genug, dass die immer vorher die Nummer des Einkaufswagens erfassen müssen 

 

Was mich nach meinem Umzug 2010 am meisten störte war eher, dass die Läden hier nur bis 20 Uhr (manche sogar nur 18 Uhr) geöffnet haben.

 

Ja, das nervt mich immer noch.


----------



## spectrumizer (20. September 2014)

Ich kenne das mit dem Wiegen nicht anders. Bzw. kann ich mich daran erinnern, dass es mal gaaaaanz früher (vlt 10-15 Jahre?) so üblich war, dass man noch selber wiegen musste. Aber dann war es auf einmal anders und auf Nachfrage warum, hieß es, dass das damit zu tun hat, dass die Kunden nicht ehrlich wiegen würden.

 

Inzwischen hab ich mich dran gewöhnt und finde es auch gut. In Berlin hat das Wiegen an der Kasse in der Regel auch keine 3-4 Sekunden gedauert. Und da muss ich mir halt um nix Gedanken machen oder mich mit irgendwas beschäftigen, worauf ich keine Lust habe. Das wird mir abgenommen und ich empfinde das als Service. Vorallem kann ich mir schwer vorstellen, dass alte Leutchen damit ihre Freude haben, sich durch irgendein Waagenmenü zu hangeln.

 

Von mir aus sollen die 'n duales System anbieten. Die, die selber wiegen wollen, können das machen. Und die, die darauf keine Lust haben (zB solche Schnösel wie ich), bekommens an der Kasse gewogen.

 

Aber dann als Kassiererin anfangen, rumzudiskutieren, irgendwelche bescheuerten Argumente zu bringen und dann plump zu sagen "Dort drüben steht 'ne Waage" finde ich unhöflich und unfreundlich dem Kunden gegenüber. Schließlich lass ich auch mein Geld da und sorge mit dafür, dass die Leute, die dort arbeiten, regelmäßig ihre Brötchen bekommen. Bei den Preisen und der "Inflation" heutzutage finde ich das nicht zuviel verlangt.


----------



## Wynn (20. September 2014)

Ich war heute bei meinen Real und nachdem der umgebaut wurde musste auch in Berlin jetzt Obst an der Waage wiegen bevor du es an der Kasse bezahlen kannst Spectrumizer


----------



## spectrumizer (20. September 2014)

Geh nach Rudow einkaufen. Oder Mariendorf. Dort kriegste dein Zeug gewogen. Egal ob ReWe, Edeka, Kaisers, Netto, Lidl, ...


----------



## Wynn (20. September 2014)

vieleicht inzwischen auch nicht mehr 

 

Ebend supermarkt rumänische frau mit 2x 120 liter müllbeutel voller dosen und zerknitterte plastikflaschen war wohl wieder mülleimer durchwählen und so

 

10 minuten - 10 gottverdammte minuten versucht sie die ein und die selbe dose in den automaten zustecken er spuckt sie wieder aus dann drückt sie mit gewalt die dose rein 

dose wird vom transportband zurückgebracht. ein normal denkender mensch würde einsehen das die dose nicht geht.

 

ich sag ihr der automat nimmt sie halt nicht - sie wäh wäh blöder deutscher - inzwischen stehen 6 andere leute hinter mir und einer vor mir kleiner supermarkt hat nur den einen automat

 

ich sag ihr soll sie halt zum nächsten supermarkt gehen - die schlägt auf den automaten mit der hand drauf da wurd es mir zu blöd weil schon 15 minuten warte und gehe zur kasse und und die ruft den sicherheitsdienst

 

5/5


----------



## kaepteniglo (20. September 2014)

Da hast du aber eine Menge Geduld.... Ich hätte wahrscheinlich schon eher mal was gesagt.

 

Ich hatte es mal, dass in dem Kaufland, wo ich einkaufe alle 3 Automaten von solchen Sammlern besetzt wurden. Das nervte....


----------



## spectrumizer (20. September 2014)

Sei froh, dass du 'n Automaten in deinem Kaufland hast. Hier im Neuruppiner Kaufland ("REIZ") wird dein Leergut von 'ner Kassiererin registriert, du erhältst nen Bon und musst dann aber deine Flaschen weiter hinten selber einsortieren. Kein Witz. Das ist auch der Markt, wo du selbst wiegen musst.


----------



## myadictivo (21. September 2014)

ihr habt probleme 

 

immer noch ein wespennest in der wand zum wohnzimmer 3/5

schon 2 mal erfolglos mit gift behandelt und halbes vermögen bezahlt 4/5

trotzdem noch die drecksviehcher in der bude + stich in die linke hand 5/5

 

flammenwerfer wäre was feines..


----------



## Legendary (21. September 2014)

Sei froh, dass du 'n Automaten in deinem Kaufland hast. Hier im Neuruppiner Kaufland ("REIZ") wird dein Leergut von 'ner Kassiererin registriert, du erhältst nen Bon und musst dann aber deine Flaschen weiter hinten selber einsortieren. Kein Witz. Das ist auch der Markt, wo du selbst wiegen musst. 

 

Warum geht ihr da einkaufen? Selbst schuld wer sich sowas heutzutage noch gefallen lässt.


----------



## DarthMarkus1st (21. September 2014)

brauche neue Spülmaschine 

4/5

 

*versucht *mit nem Hersteller Kontakt aufzunehmen, kommt folgende Fehlermeldung:

"Ups! Ein Fehler ist aufgetreten!

Die nachfolgenden Hinweise sollten Ihnen weiterhelfen.

You are not allowed to use the domain gmx.de as a sender domain. in Zend/Mail/Protocol/Abstract.php on line 431"
 

früher war ja mal _Hotmail _"nicht gewünscht", aber daß bei einem Deutschen Unternehmen "_gmx.de_" nicht erlaubt ist, ist schon ein starkes Stück!

100/5 

 

also doch beim _Planeten _oder ähnlichen Geschäften kaufen gehen...


----------



## Wynn (23. September 2014)

Jetzt tauchten aber Gerüchte auf, dass die Comicadaption nicht mit einem R-Rating in die Kinos kommen soll, sondern mit einem PG-13. In der aktuellen Ausgabe von _Meet the Movie Press_ heißt es wie folgt:


_"I heard from the director that they finally figured out the script, and it was right before this was announced, that they figured out, and you guys are all gonna hate this, they figured out how to make it PG-13. And therefore "not lose its soul", and that' a quote, of the script so that they can make it."_

 
 


 
Deadpool FSK16
 
WARUM !!!!
 
Erst Expendables 1 + 2, dann Malificent und viele andere Filme
 
Extendet/Directors Cut auf Bluray kann ich verstehen aber warum wird es Mode Filme im Kino zu kastrieren und sie erst auf bluray in ihrer richtigen Fassung rauszubringen.
 
5/5


----------



## Manowar (24. September 2014)

Um mehr Geld zu machen?

Die Leute -genau wie ich auch- werden den Film auch so schauen.


----------



## myadictivo (24. September 2014)

DPD.. zum zweiten mal nicht zugestellt, zum zweiten mal angeblich ne nachricht hinterlassen. hier war gestern und heute immer jemand anzutreffen und ne nachricht liegt auch nicht vor.

drecksverein... 2 häuser gibts in der straße..wie schwer kanns sein das richtige zu finden..zumal es noch ne sackgasse ist..

gott ey... meine pillen..wo sind meine pillen


----------



## ZAM (24. September 2014)

Kränkeln 3/5


----------



## Patiekrice (25. September 2014)

Die unfreundlichste Servicemitarbeiterin aller Zeiten gerade bei der verschissenen Rheinbahn am Telefon gehabt. Ich hasse dieses Unternehmen. Inkompetent, unfreundlich und unzuverlässig. Jetzt soll ich irgendwie 100 Euro zahlen, weil die mir einfach 'n Ticket zugesendet haben, was ich nicht haben wollte und es dann abgelehnt habe ... ?! Kackfressen!


----------



## Dr.Gonzo (25. September 2014)

Haha spastis


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (25. September 2014)

DPD.. zum zweiten mal nicht zugestellt, zum zweiten mal angeblich ne nachricht hinterlassen. hier war gestern und heute immer jemand anzutreffen und ne nachricht liegt auch nicht vor.

drecksverein... 2 häuser gibts in der straße..wie schwer kanns sein das richtige zu finden..zumal es noch ne sackgasse ist..

gott ey... meine pillen..wo sind meine pillen

DPD,

DümmstePostbotenDeutschlands, die drücken meiner Nachbarin mein Paket in die Hand OHNE auch nur bei mir zu klingeln, amk.


----------



## Patiekrice (26. September 2014)

Bei uns unten im Haus ist eine Kinderzahnarztpraxis, die halt nur zu bestimmten Zeiten offen hat und diese Praxis gibt sich aktuell mit einem DPD-Boten einen "Zettelkrieg", das ist ganz witzig zu beobachten. Der DPD-Typ hat halt einen Zettel dran gehangen vonwegen "2x niemanden vorgefunden bla bla bla", am folgenden Tag hing ein mit dickem Edding beschrifteter Zettel dort vonwegen "Ja, dann kommen Sie halt zu unseren Öffnungszeiten, sie Pappbirne" bal bla bla  mal sehen wie sich das weiter entwickelt ^_^


----------



## myadictivo (29. September 2014)

DPD,

DümmstePostbotenDeutschlands, die drücken meiner Nachbarin mein Paket in die Hand OHNE auch nur bei mir zu klingeln, amk.

 

das geile war ja : ich schreib entnervt das zustellzentrum an mit der bitte es am nächsten tag auf arbeit zu liefern (pflegeheim 100% dauerbesetzt) und bekomme auch ne bestätigung darüber und was ist ? ich komm heim und sie habens an meine wohnanschrift geliefert.

 

bitte, bitte.. kann man sich irgendwo für DPD sperren lassen oder muss man dem fahrer erst eine wischen ?

 

aktuell : congstar rechnung. vor ner woche den support angeschrieben mit bitte um überprüfung der rechnung, heute hammse kackenfrech einfach kompletten betrag abgebucht ohne rückmeldung. das geld seh ich nun eh nie wieder, aber kündigung is nun auch raus..


----------



## kaepteniglo (29. September 2014)

Wenn Sie das Geld abgebucht haben von deinem Konto hast du jetz 3 Monate Zeit, es zurück zu holen.


----------



## myadictivo (29. September 2014)

ja schon. allerdings würde ich ja strafgebühr bezahlen müssen, wenn sie erneut abbuchen ?

ich hatte halt diesen 9cent vertrag abgeschlossen der mit 30&#8364; startguthaben beworben wird. allerdings wurden mir die 30&#8364; nicht erlassen. da steht zwar auch, dass man die 30&#8364; nur erhält, wenn man nicht widerruft. allerdings dürfte die widerruffrist ja bei 14 tagen liegen soweit ich informiert bin. und die sind eben schon abgelaufen.


----------



## Davatar (30. September 2014)

Wenn man eine simple Frage an eine Person einer Firma hat, es keine Direktnummer gibt und man in der Zentrale auf die Mailadresse verwiesen wird, man seine E-Mail hübsch ausformuliert (aber trotzdem kurz hält, damit sie auch gelesen wird) und daraufhin ne Standardantwort, vermutlich vom Praktikanten, zurückkommt, die einem überhaupt nicht weiterhilft: 4/5

und

5/5 dass das grad zweimal bei zwei unterschiedlichen Firmen in zwei Tagen so lief...

 

Die antwortenden Personen ham nicht mal ihren Namen verwendet beim Gruss...


----------



## Sh1k4ri (30. September 2014)

Ahnungslose Honorarkräfte ... 10/5


----------



## Patiekrice (1. Oktober 2014)

Dass Guild Wars 2 bei mir zuhause irgendwie spinnt


----------



## Grushdak (2. Oktober 2014)

... daß ich pünktlich mehr Wehwechen bekomme (ca 2cm lange Verdickung einer oberen Fußsehne, Halsjucken ++) ...

... daß die Salbe für den Hals zwar laut Computer da sein sollte - aber nicht is ...

 

Naja, bis zum 20. Oktober, wo es per Transporter nach Hamburg geht, bin ich wohl wieder fit *optimistischdenk*

 

Dann wollte ich gerade schauen ob sich nun nach 2 tagen Endlich was mit meiner Mausbestellung tut.

Seit 2 Tagen werden die Daten elektronisch übermittelt.^^

Und was kommt bei der Sendungsverfolgung? ...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## myadictivo (4. Oktober 2014)

meine dauer-maunzende, auf die couch pissende katze.. 5/5

ich mach bald nen bettvorleger aus ihr..


----------



## DarthMarkus1st (4. Oktober 2014)

die Einstufung von "Tom & Jerry Film" bei Amazon 10/5

http://www.bild.de/unterhaltung/tv/amazon/stuft-tom-and-jerry-als-rassistisch-ein-38007526.bild.html

man kann auch überall was reininterpretieren 

hab sowas als Kind auch geschaut und aus mir ist kein Rassist geworden :ph34r:


----------



## Wynn (4. Oktober 2014)

Deutschland zensiert halt alles und ist im würgegriff der politischen korrektheit


----------



## Patiekrice (4. Oktober 2014)

Bad Boy Aun


----------



## Dr.Gonzo (4. Oktober 2014)

Moet et Chandon 4/5


----------



## Legendary (4. Oktober 2014)

Moet et Chandon 4/5

 

Weil du ihn dir nicht leisten kannst. Nicht flennen - arbeiten gehen. 

 

Dieser Post kann Spuren von Sarkasmus enthalten.


----------



## myadictivo (5. Oktober 2014)

amazon und die (fehlenden) rechnungen. 4/5

ich kann ja verstehen, dass man umwelt schonen und kosten senken will, aaaaber dann muss das system auch funktionieren.

buch bestellt für nen klienten, kann keine rechnung drucken. immer wenn ich auf rechnung drucken geh kommt nur der lieferschein.


----------



## vollmi (5. Oktober 2014)

Dass wenn ich ne Familienpackung Nutella kaufen muss, 5x 200g Gläser nach hause schleppe weil das Kilo Gebinde einfach 50% teurer ist.

 

3/5


----------



## Dr.Gonzo (5. Oktober 2014)

Weil du ihn dir nicht leisten kannst. Nicht flennen - arbeiten gehen. 
 
Dieser Post kann Spuren von Sarkasmus enthalten.



Okay


----------



## Ogil (5. Oktober 2014)

Das Gummi an den Analogsticks meines PS4 Controllers faengt an sich aufzuloesen. Ist grad mal 1Monat alt... 4/5


----------



## Wynn (5. Oktober 2014)

STEAM Download Server Zicken Rum !!!

 

5/5


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (5. Oktober 2014)

Das Gummi an den Analogsticks meines PS4 Controllers faengt an sich aufzuloesen. Ist grad mal 1Monat alt... 4/5

Meine ist jetzt auch n Monat alt, und bei mir gibts NOCH keine "Auf/Ablösung", aber das die nicht gut verarbeitet sind is ja bekannt.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (5. Oktober 2014)

Die Day One Controller hatten ja sogar das Problem, dass irgendwann die Schultertasten (L1 und R1 besonders) eingeklemmt waren.

 

Vielleicht hilft dir das Ogil http://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B00H39DEM2/ref=pd_lpo_sbs_dp_ss_1?pf_rd_p=479289147&pf_rd_s=lpo-top-stripe&pf_rd_t=201&pf_rd_i=B00FJVO41G&pf_rd_m=A3JWKAKR8XB7XF&pf_rd_r=0BS49ZAF6NXS6ERYDS3M


----------



## Ogil (6. Oktober 2014)

Joa - sowas in der Art werde ich mir wohl mal bestellen. Aber vermutlich auch mal den Controller in den Laden tragen und bissl rumnoergeln. Kann ja irgendwie nicht sein dass das Ding nach 1 Monat "normalen" Spielens schon kaputt geht - waehrend meine XBox360-Controller schon diverse Jahre ueberlebt haben...


----------



## Wynn (6. Oktober 2014)

meh montag

 

meh gelenkschmerzen in händen und kiefer

 

3/5


----------



## myadictivo (7. Oktober 2014)

Joa - sowas in der Art werde ich mir wohl mal bestellen. Aber vermutlich auch mal den Controller in den Laden tragen und bissl rumnoergeln. Kann ja irgendwie nicht sein dass das Ding nach 1 Monat "normalen" Spielens schon kaputt geht - waehrend meine XBox360-Controller schon diverse Jahre ueberlebt haben...

 

afair gabs z.B. bei release ja auch ne größere umtausch-aktion mit den pads bei amazon. inwieweit die auch komplett von sony initiiert war, kann ich aber nicht mehr sagen. anbetracht des horrenden preises für nen ps4 controller ist die quali aber teilweise schon übel. meine schultertasten haben jetzt 6 monate lang geknarzt und erst durch div. stundenlangen sessions gings weg


----------



## Greendesert (7. Oktober 2014)

Die Bahn 5/5 ...

 

Heute regnet es seit Tagen mal wieder und zack hat meine Bahn 25 min Verspätung .. der Zug danach fällt einfach mal aus (obwohl das der Zug ist wo mehr leute mit fahren) und alle müssen in den kleineren mit dem ich fahre -.-

 

Und wenn das schon nicht reicht, hab ich von anderen gehört das die Verspätung und der Ausfall heute morgen um 6 Uhr schon im System standen ... die Züge sind um 8:14h und 8:41h gefahren .. komisch oder? Ich dachte die "Streiks" sollen heute Abend ab 21h bis 6h sein?

 

Und wenn auch das alles nicht reicht, sind alle meine Kontakte, bis auf die drei zuletzt hinzugefügten, weg. Nummern hab ich ein paar noch über Whatsapp und co, aber mehr nicht. Vllt lässt sich ein Backup vom PC ziehen oder so ...


----------



## myadictivo (7. Oktober 2014)

amazon haut grade 10% gutscheine für ausgewählte kunden raus, wenn die mit der amazon-visa KK bezahlen.

hatte meine vor 2 wochen gekündigt, leider kam heute die bestätigung mit kündigung zum 6.10 

schade.. hätte sich beim neuen wunsch monitor gut gerechnet..dann eben nicht :p


----------



## H2OTest (7. Oktober 2014)

Twelve ist Tod  4/5


----------



## Minental (8. Oktober 2014)

Kinder die Snakz schreiben 1100000 /5


----------



## Davatar (8. Oktober 2014)

Hab grad die schwierigste berufliche und personelle Entscheidung meines Lebens vor mir... Das Leben, das ich gerne möchte, bei dems aber überhaupt nicht klar ist, obs funktionieren kann gegenüber der Karriere, die mir quasi geschenkt oder aufgezwungen wird und dann an nem Ort, an dems mir nicht besonders gefällt. Hätte mir eine der beiden Entscheidungsmöglichkeiten ein halbes Jahr früher zur Verfügung gestanden, wär das alles gar kein Problem. Aber jetzt heissts entweder oder...            5/5

Andererseits steht das eine Angebot nur bis morgen Abend, daher werd ich wohl sowieso dagegen entscheiden müssen, weil ich diese Entscheidung einfach nicht innert 24 Stunden treffen kann...


----------



## Ogil (8. Oktober 2014)

Ich treffe solche Entscheidungen meist spontan und aus dem Bauch heraus. Man neigt eh immer zum "Overthinking" und letztlich weiss man eh nicht was wird und spaeter zurueck zu blicken und zu sagen "Das war falsch" ist auch nicht fair sich selbst gegenueber, da man spaeter Dinge weiss, die man zum Zeitpunkt der Entscheidung nicht wusste und oft garnicht wissen konnte. Und letztlich ergeben sich auch aus "falschen" Entscheidungen neue richtige Dinge.


----------



## Davatar (8. Oktober 2014)

Im Normalfall hab ich auch kein Problem damit, in kurzer Zeit ne wichtige Entscheidung zu treffen. In diesem Fall hatte ich aber die Entscheidung bereits getroffen, ohne gewusst zu haben, dass ich überhaupt ne Entscheidungsmöglichkeit habe. Und da sich die beiden Wege zu 100% widersprechen, ists halt schwierig. Wie dem auch sei, in dieser Hinsicht fällt die Entscheidung zwar schwer, aber ich bleib bei der ursprünglichen Entscheidung. Grosse Pläne mit grossem Risiko vs kleine Pläne mit kleinem Risiko, aber garantierter Unzufriedenheit, da fällt die Wahl dann doch eher auf die grossen Pläne, vor allem weil ich dort noch den einen oder andern Rettungsanker montiert hab


----------



## Manowar (9. Oktober 2014)

Ich sehs doch an meiner Liebsten.. kaputtdenken, was es nur gibt.

Wenn sie mal nen bissl Arsch in der Hose hätte, könnten wir uns mit ner menge Arbeit (anfangs) nen verflucht gutes Leben in den USA machen.

Aber..Sorgen hier, Sorgen da, Sorgen hier..

 

Gib Gas Davatar.. viele Menschen wünschen sich so eine Gelegenheit und werden sie nie bekommen.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (9. Oktober 2014)

Wirf ne Münze, bevor sie aufkommt, weißt du schon was du willst.


----------



## Patiekrice (9. Oktober 2014)

Soweit mein Leseverständnis reicht, hast du dich doch eh schon entschieden, oder Davatar?

 

 

TT: Nachts heftige Bauchschmerzen bekommen, totalen Mist geträumt, Nachbar bei dem gestern ein Paket abgegeben wurde ist immer noch nicht da. meh.


----------



## Davatar (9. Oktober 2014)

Also, Resultat von heute: Beförderung abgelehnt und Kündigung eingereicht. Bevor ich meinem Chef überhaupt sagen konnte, warum, meinte er schon: "Aha, Du verlagerst wohl Deinen Lebensmittelpunkt?" Tja, der kennt mich wirklich gut. Schade, sonen Chef werd ich wohl nicht mehr finden.

 

BTT: Das Buffed-Forum war bis eben seit gestern Nachmittag irgendwie nicht erreichbar bei mir: 1/5


----------



## Manowar (9. Oktober 2014)

Sehr gute Wahl.

Ich wünschte, ich hätte meine Chance auch nutzen können.

 

Aber erzähl doch mal, was du jetzt treibst


----------



## Magogan (11. Oktober 2014)

"Gleichberechtigung":

 


 

  [SIZE=11pt]TTIP &#8211; Time To Interrupt Politics: Transatlantic Trade & Investment Partnership?[/SIZE]

[SIZE=11pt]Mit viel Kreativität wird eines der umfassendsten weltwirtschaftlichen Abkommen aufgearbeitet. Ziel ist eine Ausstellung, die über das geheim verhandelte Freihandelsabkommen informiert. Nur für Frauen! [/SIZE]


 


 

*[SIZE=11pt]MINT-Pools![/SIZE]*

[SIZE=11pt]Jetzt registrieren lassen! Die MINT-Datenbank (MINT-Pool) von pro&#8747;cience richtet sich an alle weiblichen Studierenden der MINT-Fächer der Universität (Name entfernt). In ihr sind neben Studienfach, Stand im Studium auch die Weiterbildungen, (Fach-/IT-)Kenntnisse und fachlichen Interessen der Studentinnen aufgeführt. Die Datenbank wird um zum Beispiel dazu benutzt, gezielt auf studentische Stellenausschreibungen der Kooperationspartner, Praktika oder Spezialveranstaltungen hinzuweisen.[/SIZE]


----------



## BloodyEyeX (11. Oktober 2014)

Du wirst nach deinem Studium 25 - 30% mehr verdienen, als eine gleich qualifizierte Frau. ^^


----------



## Magogan (11. Oktober 2014)

Du wirst nach deinem Studium 25 - 30% mehr verdienen, als eine gleich qualifizierte Frau. ^^

 

Unsinn... Wenn die Frau den gleichen Job macht, verdient sie auch genau so viel. Es sei denn, sie hat bei den Gehaltsverhandlungen nicht richtig verhandelt.


----------



## myadictivo (11. Oktober 2014)

richtig verhandelt ?


----------



## Magogan (15. Oktober 2014)

Seit wann ist Sony für die TU Berlin zuständig? Will mich einloggen, um mich für ein Tutorium anzumelden, aber natürlich sind die Server nicht erreichbar... 300 Euro hab ich bezahlt und nichts geht. Wenn die das nicht bald beheben, wechsle ich zu einer anderen Uni... Ne, Moment, warte...


----------



## Patiekrice (15. Oktober 2014)

Eltern in Jack Wolfskin Jacken und dazu nervtötendes Kind mit scheiss Frisur.


----------



## Aun (15. Oktober 2014)

Eltern in Jack Wolfskin Jacken und dazu nervtötendes Kind mit scheiss Frisur.

daher hat man immer nen trimmer am mann. dem blag mal ne ordentliche glatze shaven


----------



## Magogan (16. Oktober 2014)

Bei der TU Berlin gibt es jetzt auch Stehplätze. Letztes Jahr war das schon so in diesem Modul und trotzdem wurde kein größerer Hörsaal gewählt... Hier haben locker 20 Studenten keinen Sitzplatz...


----------



## Schrottinator (16. Oktober 2014)

HC Charakter durch Disconnect zum Battlenet gestoben. FU Blizzard.


----------



## Patiekrice (16. Oktober 2014)

autsch.


----------



## M1ghtymage (19. Oktober 2014)

Ich hab seit letzem Dienstag bis morgen frei und bin total krank


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (20. Oktober 2014)

WUAH, war ja am umgezogen, Vodafone telefonisch bescheid gesagt und bestätigt bekommen, das ich meine Adresse geändert habe.

Morgen kommt mein 6er iPhone, ratet an welche Adresse es geliefert wird?:> 5/5.


----------



## Davatar (21. Oktober 2014)

Wenn Leute Verträge unterschreiben, die sich einfach nicht erfüllen lassen mit Texten wie:


[...]muss gewährleisten, dass alle Browserversionen der Browser A, B und C von Version X an aufwärts und *sämtliche zukünftigen Versionen *unterstützt werden.
[...]muss in allen gängigen Browsern lauffähig sein.
[...]muss nach Release-Datum X Jahre Support gewährleisten können.
[...]zahlt bei einer Verzögerung ab 24 Stunden nach geplantem Release eine Konventionalstrafe von XXX (wobei XXX grösser als der eigentliche Projektumfang ist).
[...]wodurch der Lieferant nach jeder Iteration ohne Konsequenzen aus dem Projekt aussteigen kann.
 

Ernsthaft, was ich in den letzten Jahren bei den Kunden für Verträge gesehen hab, das ist einfach nur unglaublich. Wer unterschreibt sowas? 5/5


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (22. Oktober 2014)

Wenn Leute Verträge unterschreiben, die sich einfach nicht erfüllen lassen mit Texten wie:


[...]muss gewährleisten, dass alle Browserversionen der Browser A, B und C von Version X an aufwärts und *sämtliche zukünftigen Versionen *unterstützt werden.
[...]muss in allen gängigen Browsern lauffähig sein.
[...]muss nach Release-Datum X Jahre Support gewährleisten können.
*[...]zahlt bei einer Verzögerung ab 24 Stunden nach geplantem Release eine Konventionalstrafe von XXX (wobei XXX grösser als der eigentliche Projektumfang ist).*
[...]wodurch der Lieferant nach jeder Iteration ohne Konsequenzen aus dem Projekt aussteigen kann.
 

Ernsthaft, was ich in den letzten Jahren bei den Kunden für Verträge gesehen hab, das ist einfach nur unglaublich. Wer unterschreibt sowas? 5/5

Klingt mega nach Scam, ist ja nicht so das sich Projekte relativ leicht verzögern "lassen".


----------



## Maeddy (23. Oktober 2014)

Derzeit regt es mich tierisch auf, wenn ich mit dem Fahrrad untwegs bin und mir ältere Fußgänger schief kommen. Dann heißt es mal wieder "Die Jugend von heute". Aber meistens ist die ältere Generation genau wie die jüngere Generation.


----------



## Patiekrice (23. Oktober 2014)

Ich rege mich auch über die Jugend von heute auf. Alles Affen! Hat nichts mit dem Alter zu tun. Ich finde diese Fahrrad-Rowdys auch schrecklich.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (23. Oktober 2014)

Bin mim Freund extra nach Wiedbaden in den Gamestop gefahren und es gab keine Pokemon Codes, weil Blödtendo nicht liefert.


----------



## Dr.Gonzo (23. Oktober 2014)

Bin mim Freund extra nach Wiedbaden in den Gamestop gefahren und es gab keine Pokemon Codes, weil Blödtendo nicht liefert.

 

Wusste davon gar nichts auf ein Magmar hätte ich auch Bock gehabt!


----------



## Schrottinator (23. Oktober 2014)

Bin mim Freund extra nach Wiedbaden in den Gamestop gefahren und es gab keine Pokemon Codes, weil Blödtendo nicht liefert.

 

Ich bin auch als nicht begeistert, wenn ich nach Wiesbaden muss. Dabei fahr ich nichtmal wegen Pokemon dort hin.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (23. Oktober 2014)

Ist halt Hessen ne....

 

UND ES GAB KEIN MAGMAR SONDERN SHINY GENGAR


----------



## myadictivo (23. Oktober 2014)

amazon hat wahrscheinlich meine bayonetta first print edition auch verkackt.. sonst hätte ich derweil ja schon ne versandbestätigung bekommen müssen oder zumindest ein versand in kürze.

bin mal gespannt. nachdem meine teso imperial damals geplatzt ist wäre das ein grund für die ultimative wollt ihr mich verarschen support-mail  5/5

 

leute die sich über radfahrer aufregen 5/5 :p


----------



## Dr.Gonzo (23. Oktober 2014)

UND ES GAB KEIN MAGMAR SONDERN SHINY GENGAR


 

Magmar gab es scheinbar vor Gengar! Werd einfach mal gucken ob sie die Codes noch haben wenn ich mir Call of Duty oder so hole


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (23. Oktober 2014)

Magmar gabs im Müller! 
Davor gabs Glutak mit x/y megastein!


----------



## Dr.Gonzo (23. Oktober 2014)

Oh man im Gamestop gab es den auch aber ist ja auch egal... wenn es im November noch welche gibt bring ich dir gerne einen mit


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (23. Oktober 2014)

wäre toll


----------



## Aun (23. Oktober 2014)

Bin mim Freund extra nach Wiedbaden in den Gamestop gefahren und es gab keine Pokemon Codes, weil Blödtendo nicht liefert.

 

 


 

Wusste davon gar nichts auf ein Magmar hätte ich auch Bock gehabt! 

 

 


Ist halt Hessen ne....

 

UND ES GAB KEIN MAGMAR SONDERN SHINY GENGAR

 

 


 

Magmar gab es scheinbar vor Gengar! Werd einfach mal gucken ob sie die Codes noch haben wenn ich mir Call of Duty oder so hole 

 

 


Magmar gabs im Müller!
Davor gabs Glutak mit x/y megastein!

 

 


Oh man im Gamestop gab es den auch aber ist ja auch egal... wenn es im November noch welche gibt bring ich dir gerne einen mit

 

 


wäre toll 

 

i´m just sitting here, playing pokemans red. fuck you all!  

btt: mein dumbräsiger nachbar


----------



## Ogil (24. Oktober 2014)

Nachher mal wieder Zahnarzt. Die gleiche Fuellung ist jetzt innerhalb eines Jahres zum dritten Mal rausgebrochen... 3/5 (weil immerhin keine Schmerzen)


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (26. Oktober 2014)

Skyler 5/5


----------



## Magogan (26. Oktober 2014)

Skyler 5/5


Sie hat einen Drogendealer und Mörder als Mann, also ich kann sie schon irgendwie verstehen.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (26. Oktober 2014)

Sie war schon bevor Sie es wusste ultra nervig.

Von den Morden weiß Sie glaub ich nichts.
Wenn ich die Motive von Walter höre, finde ich es okay.

Aber Empathie war noch nie so deins.


----------



## Magogan (26. Oktober 2014)

Na ja, die Motive von Walter sind vielleicht okay, aber trotzdem wird Skyler da einfach so mit reingezogen, obwohl sie nichts Verbotenes tun wollte. Aber sie will wohl auch nicht einfach so ihren langjährigen Ehemann verraten. Und sie hat wohl auch Angst, dass ihm wegen seiner "Geschäfte" etwas zustößt. Ich finde die Verhaltensweise von Skyler jetzt nicht gerade unrealistisch und eigentlich auch nachvollziehbar. Walter verstehe ich hingegen nicht, ein Freund hat ihm angeboten, die Therapie zu zahlen, und was macht er? Einfach ablehnen und sein eigenes Drogenimperium gründen.

Was regt mich gerade auf? Ach ja, ich bekomme es einfach nicht hin, ein blödes 3D-Modell animiert in meinem Spiel darzustellen... Und das schon seit über einem Monat... Argh!!! 5/5 Das Problem ist die Dokumentation vom FBX SDK, ich hab absolut keine Ahnung, was ich falsch mache, aber es funktioniert einfach nicht richtig... Und die Dokumentation ist einfach nur nicht hilfreich...


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (26. Oktober 2014)

Würde mir das auch nicht finanzieren lassen wollen, aber das wirst du verstehen wenn du auch mal dein leben selbst finanzierst und nicht deine Eltern. 

Eltern gegenüber ist das Schuldgefühl nicht so groß, aber lass bei einem Freund der hoch sechsstellig für dich blecht.

Außerdem wollte er seiner Familie ja Geld hinterlassen fürs Studieren, Miete etc.


----------



## Magogan (26. Oktober 2014)

Soweit ich weiß, haben sie ja zusammen eine Firma gegründet, also ohne Walter hätte der Freund wohl nicht so viel Geld.

Ja, ich werde das bestimmt verstehen, wenn ich mein Leben mal selbst finanziere. Wer würde denn nicht Drogen verkaufen, wenn er Geld braucht, statt es von einem Freund anzunehmen? Man fühlt sich ja auch gar nicht schuldig, wenn man viele Menschen krank macht mit den Drogen und Morde verübt. Mit den Schuldgefühlen leben ist ja okay, aber von einem Freund Geld annehmen, damit kann man nicht leben...

Was regt mich noch auf? Ach ja, dass ich nicht aus dem Bett komme xD Ich wollte schon vor ein paar Stunden aufstehen...


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (26. Oktober 2014)

Die Softdrogenindustrie zerbricht sich sicher such nicht den Kopf über ihre Konsumenten. Da ist die Opferzahl nicht geringer. Oder glaubst du es juckt den McDonalds Filialleiter wenn sich Kinder schwerst adipös fressen?

Mein Vergleich mit selbst verdienen war aufs Geld von Freunden bekommen bezogen nicht aufs Drogenproduzieren.

Aber aus Erfahrung weiß ich dasd ich dir gar nicht erst hätte antworten sollen.


----------



## Patiekrice (27. Oktober 2014)

Das kommende Bezahlsystem von Kleiderkreisel. Weiss noch nicht, was ich darüber denken soll. Nagut, eigentlich schon: es stinkt mir hart. Der Käufer kann sich entscheiden, ob er Teil x wie gewohnt einfach per "PN-Anfrage" kauft oder halt über das neue Bezahlsystem. Beim neuen System werden dann 10% + 0,50Cent an die Betreiber von Kleiderkreisel gehen, ich bekomme das Geld erst, wenn der Käufer bestätigt hat dass er die Ware bekommen hat und ich muss halt mit dem Versand in Vorkasse gehen. Falls ich also super Pech habe und an so einen Penner gerate, der sagt dass die Ware nie ankam, bekomme ich nicht mein Geld, habe den Verlust meiner Ware gemacht und hab durch den Versand auch noch draufgezahlt. Leider habe ich als Verkäufer nicht die Möglichkeit zu entscheiden, ob ich das System einfach nicht akzeptiere. Das nervt halt hart. Meine Teile für wenige Euro, muss ich dann vom Preis her erhöhen, da bei den ganzen neuen Abzügen sonst am Ende nichts für mich bleibt und dann werde ich die Klamotten (noch) weniger los. Hatte überlegt zu einer anderen Seite zu wechsel, aber bei KK habe ich schon so einige gute Bewertungen und irgendwo anders wieder bei Null anfangen, naja. Oder ganz klassisch; nur noch Trödelmarkt. Mal sehen... Hier gibts sicherlich auch genug 2nd Hand Shops. Vielleicht werde ich da auch noch was los. Auf jeden Fall habe ich keine Lust auf der neue System.


----------



## Wynn (27. Oktober 2014)

Das mit der gebühr hört sich nach dem Ebay Modell an.

 

Mal schauen ob der Kleiderkreisel an dem neuen Verkaufs Modell nicht zugrunde geht


----------



## Dr.Gonzo (27. Oktober 2014)

Haha, da regen sich scheinbar alle gerade drüber auf   finds auch iwie kacke.. aber vielleicht ändern sie es ja noch!


----------



## Patiekrice (27. Oktober 2014)

Ne, heute kam ein Post dass es ab Ende November eingeführt wird. Bist auch bei Kleiderkreisel, Gonzo?


----------



## Dr.Gonzo (27. Oktober 2014)

Früher war ich da auch mal angemeldet, aber weiß den Namen schon gar nicht mehr :laugh:

Eine Bekannte verkauft/kauft da jetzt manchmal was für mich


----------



## Davatar (27. Oktober 2014)

Mündliche Zusagen: 5/5

 

Ich glaub ich lass mir von jetzt an jeden noch so unwichtigen Mist schriftlich geben und direkt unterschreiben.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (31. Oktober 2014)

Hab vor 2 Wochen mal ein Tshirt dort gekauft, war dann wohl jetzt auch mein erster und letzter Besuch.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (31. Oktober 2014)

So viel Stress bis Ende Dezember... ._. 5/5


----------



## Magogan (1. November 2014)

Paramount 100/5

Ich erwarte von einer Bluray im Jahre 2014, dass da verlustfreier Ton drauf ist. Zumindest auf Englisch oder Deutsch. Das ist eigentlich auch Quasi-Standard.

Nicht so bei Mission Impossible. In der deutschen Box mit allen 4 Filmen ist beim 4. immerhin deutscher und englischer Ton in DTS-HD vorhanden. Die anderen 3 haben nur Dolby Digital 5.1 in Deutsch und Englisch.

Zum Glück kann man sich die ersten 3 Filme als Box aus Italien importieren lassen. Wie ich heute feststellen musste, ist da bei den ersten beiden Filmen englischer Ton in DTS-HD vorhanden, beim dritten aber nur in Dolby Digital.

Aber der Release von MI 3 in Hong Kong hat englischen DTS-HD-Sound. Kostet nur 32 Euro inklusive Versand...

Insgesamt hab ich über 75 Euro für die 4 Filme ausgegeben.

Der Verantwortliche für diese Release-Politik sollte gefeuert werden.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (3. November 2014)

GDL will wieder streiken 5555/5. Arbeiten ist ja langweilig.


----------



## Wynn (3. November 2014)

GDL will wieder streiken 5555/5. Arbeiten ist ja langweilig.

 

Nix gegen Gewerkschaften aber manche (IG Metall/GDL,usw) streiken nur noch der Macht wegen nicht weil es deren Leuten schlecht geht


----------



## Manowar (3. November 2014)

Ich kenn einen Bahnfahrer und verstehe schon, warum er streikt.

Aber.. die Verhältnisse, zu denen die arbeiten müssen, trifft auf viiiiele Leute zu.

 


PS @ Manowar, war doch abzusehen, das es in Thüringen auf Rot-Rot-Grün hinausliefe, wenn Dir Demokratie nicht passt, es gibt genug Länder der Erde wo man(n) nicht wählen braucht/darf, such Dir eins aus, ich helfe Dir auch Koffer packen und winke an der Grenze ^^

 

Ich würd so gern. Das Fräulein hat nur nicht so ganz Lust drauf.

Demokratie ist jut, aber linke Einflüsse?


----------



## RiadLead0r (3. November 2014)

Kopfschmerzen und mein intolleranter und zuweilen recht dummer Chef.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (3. November 2014)

Mir geht das Gestreike auf den Nerv, HÄTTEN SIE HALT MAL VORHER IN IHREN VERTRAG GEGUCKT ODER SICH INFORMIERT.

 

Ich setz mich dann demnächst auch mal den Bahnhof und zieh ne Demo für kostenloses Klopapier, W-Lan und Wasser ab.

 

amk amk amk...


----------



## Manowar (4. November 2014)

Ich meinte natürlich auch einen Lokführer (kann man vllt mit Bahnfahrer verwechseln  ).

Mir ist deren Streik egal..hab ich nichts mit am Hut  

 


 solange sie ihren Lebensstandart erhalten können - koste es was es wolle -.-

 



Deswegen mag ich "linkes" nicht.

Ich will mein Geld behalten.


----------



## ZAM (4. November 2014)

Hab ich irgendwas verpasst bzgl. den Änderungen der Politik-Diskussionen im Forum? Oder Offtopic?

Noch mal: Es spricht mittlerweile nichts gegen Politik-Themen, aber:#
1. Nicht in irgendeinem Thread, der dafür nicht vorgesehen ist.
2. Der Verlauf hier hat wieder gezeigt, dass es einen guten Grund gab, das Thema Politik und Religion nicht zuzulassen, weil es einige Diskussionsteilnehmer nicht hinbekommen, darüber sachlich und ohne persönlich zu werden zu diskutieren oder zu "missionieren" mit Pro-Partei-Flaggen-Gewedel. Großartig - wirklich ... nicht.

1000/5


----------



## Patiekrice (4. November 2014)

29,- Versand für ein 19,99,- Regal    Beziehungsweise die Tatsache, dass mir mein Bücherregal heute morgen eingekracht ist.


----------



## Schrottinator (4. November 2014)

Das hatte ich auch mal. Hab mir dann für 10&#8364; ein paar Winkel und ne Box voll Spacks geholt. Das Regal ist zwar bombenfest, allerdings kann es nicht mehr mit vertretbarem Aufwand außeinander genommen werden (nicht mal die Regalböden).


----------



## Patiekrice (4. November 2014)

Na, ich könnte auch einfach die 18 Minuten Bahn fahren zum Ikea und es selbst abholen, aber ich habe halt keine Lust los zu fahren dafür


----------



## Schrottinator (4. November 2014)

Bei jedem einzelnen Youtube-Video werden nur noch Minecraft-Videos empfohlen. So ein Schrott...  <_<


----------



## Patiekrice (4. November 2014)

Arrogante Schnösel, die zum Eis essen in den Store kommen. DANKE AUCH. Kauft halt wenigstens was


----------



## Schrottinator (4. November 2014)

Ich hätte ja jetzt gedacht, dass solche Läden "verpiss dich mit deinen Fresalien aus dem Laden"-Regeln haben.


----------



## Patiekrice (4. November 2014)

Haben wir theoretisch auch. Aber ich sage das ungern :c sage immer nur dass die aufpassen sollen nichts voll zu sauen.


----------



## Wynn (4. November 2014)

Du versaust es - Du kaufst es

 

Versuch nicht zu fliehen - du würdest es bereuen


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (4. November 2014)

Wo arbeitest du denn?


----------



## Patiekrice (4. November 2014)

Geheime Geheimzauberhöhle


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (4. November 2014)

Dachte bei Germanys next topmodel.


----------



## Dr.Gonzo (4. November 2014)

Bin ich eig. auch immer von ausgegangen?!


----------



## Sh1k4ri (4. November 2014)

Wow jungs... wow.


----------



## Dr.Gonzo (4. November 2014)

Nein!! ich liebe sie doch, das war nicht böse gemeint..


----------



## Sh1k4ri (4. November 2014)

Nun. GLHF 

 

B2T: Unzuverlässigkeit mancher Leute.. 5/5


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (4. November 2014)

Och Shika, du erkennst doch Sarkasmus,


----------



## Wynn (4. November 2014)

meinst jetzt gonzo sein post oder deinem ?


----------



## Aun (5. November 2014)

insert facepalm


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (5. November 2014)

Wynn... natürlich seinen!!!!
Bei mir weiß man doch um meine romantische Ader!!!!!!


----------



## Lari (5. November 2014)

Arbeitskollegen, die ein Sicherheitsrisiko darstellen: 4/5


----------



## Sh1k4ri (5. November 2014)

Och Shika, du erkennst doch Sarkasmus,

 

Hab ich doch o.O alles jut


----------



## Fordtaurus (5. November 2014)

Menschen die in irgenwelchen Leserkommentaren zu dem baldigen Bahnstreiks nach "Notstandsgesetzen" schreien und es warscheinlich sogar noch ernst meinen Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh

Notstandsgesetze 1933....... na klingelts!? 

 

wie mich das aufregt? Unbeschreiblich/Fassungslos


----------



## Aun (5. November 2014)

endlich mal wieder gescheite zustände in D


----------



## Wynn (5. November 2014)

Menschen die in irgenwelchen Leserkommentaren zu dem baldigen Bahnstreiks nach "Notstandsgesetzen" schreien und es warscheinlich sogar noch ernst meinen Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh

Notstandsgesetze 1933....... na klingelts!? 

 

wie mich das aufregt? Unbeschreiblich/Fassungslos

 

Nimm am besten Valium 3x täglich oral


----------



## Patiekrice (5. November 2014)

Sollte ich es jetzt als Beleidigung auffassen, dass es Sarkasmus war dass ich bei Germany Next Topmodel arbeite? Danke.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (5. November 2014)

Oh


----------



## Patiekrice (5. November 2014)




----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (5. November 2014)

Du verstehst das schon


----------



## Sh1k4ri (5. November 2014)

Denke nicht dass das auf GNTM bezogen war, eher auf die L-Sache


----------



## myadictivo (7. November 2014)

email mit 10&#8364; gutschein und 3 gratis lieferungen vom rewe bekommen. auf einkaufen geclickt. kein lieferservice bei uns möglich..

arschgeleckte 5/5 weil ich dachte nie wieder so nen schäbigen supermarkt von innen sehn zu müssen..


----------



## Patiekrice (7. November 2014)

Beschissenes Internet bei mir in der Bude.  Beantrage gleich eigenes.


----------



## Patiekrice (8. November 2014)

Inhalt eines Pakets an meine Mama ist kaputt gegangen beim Transport


----------



## Dr.Gonzo (8. November 2014)

Oh Post spinnt gerade ein bisschen, warte auch schon ewig auf ein Päckchen.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (8. November 2014)

Die Post spinnt immer, bei uns geben se das Päkchen beim Nachbarn ab ohne n zettel zu hinterlassen, oder geben es in die Postfilialie ohne geklingelt zu haben ob man da ist.

Btt ständig CE-34861-2 Fehler bei der Ps4 gestern Abend kurz vorm gehen, mal sehen ob er noch da ist. Trat laut Internetz öfter auf. 5/5


----------



## Patiekrice (9. November 2014)

Meine Mitbewohnerin und ich wollten heute eigentlich mal unser Bad komplett leer räumen und sauber machen. Sie war heute morgen einmal kurz Pipi machen, seitdem aber irgendwie wieder im Bett..?! Wäre ja auch nicht so ärgerlich, wenn sie nicht in weniger als 2h mit ihrem Freund verabredet wäre. Wird dann heute wieder nichts und ich sehe auch irgendwie nicht ein das dann alleine zu machen. :/


----------



## Sh1k4ri (9. November 2014)

Hab das Gefühl, nur noch Hausarbeiten zu schreiben, Präsentationen vorzubereiten oder irgend nen sinnlosen Crap zu lernen. Heute schon 4 Stunden, gestern 7 und immer noch kein Ende. Die letzten 2 Wochenenden sahen exakt genau so aus. Mimimimi/5


----------



## Patiekrice (10. November 2014)

"Auf Grund einer Demonstration geht es erstmal nicht weiter." Geile Ansage Straßenbahnfahrerin.


----------



## Aun (10. November 2014)

"Auf Grund einer Demonstration geht es erstmal nicht weiter." Geile Ansage Straßenbahnfahrerin.

patie atm:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schrottinator (10. November 2014)

Ein neues Battletoads ABER für die XBone...


----------



## Patiekrice (15. November 2014)

Mein leerer ipod, Mädels mit zwei haarfarben in viel zu engen leggins mit entenarsch und in Begleitung von assifreunden, Jungs mit dieser beschissenen Seiten abrasiert aber oben Haare Frisur. 

Und meine Handytastatur + drosselinternet


----------



## ZAM (16. November 2014)

Ein neues Battletoads ABER für die XBone...  

 

Wooot? O_O  *googel*

 

 

Ein Haufen Kleinkram bestellen müssen, nur weil hier Handwerker damals offenbar zu blöde waren, die Haustür (in zugegeben einer etwas abschüssigen Wohnung) passend und Zugdicht einzubauen. 5/5.


----------



## kaepteniglo (16. November 2014)

MS hat "nur" die Marke Battletoads gekauft. Für welche Plattform da evtl. was kommen wird ist weiterhin unbekannt.


----------



## Patiekrice (17. November 2014)

Ausgesperrt, Mitbewohnerin geht nicht ans Handy und in 45 min muss ich die Tierärztin empfangen.  :<<<<<<<


----------



## Grushdak (17. November 2014)

GDL Chef, Autonome Gruppen mit ihren letzten Brandanschlägen auf die Bahn, Deutsche Bahn, derzeit die Hooligans


----------



## DarthMarkus1st (19. November 2014)

bei ebay was schönes gekauft

aber heute ne Mail vorgefunden "Artikel konnte nicht zugestellt werden" 

und mir dann den gescannten Adressaufkleber angeschaut: da haben die Eumels doch warhaftig nur den 1.(!) Buchstaben meines Vornamens (plus Strasse und Ort) draufgeschrieben   also kein Nachname o.ä.

wie blöd kann man eigentlich sein? und wie bitteschön kommen die an über 50.000 positive Bewertungen und ich jetzt an mein Paket? 

wie soll denn die Dame vom Schalter dies dann kontrollieren?

11/5


----------



## Patiekrice (20. November 2014)

Verfügbar: 20. November
Dieses Spiel wird in ungefähr 11 Stunden freigeschaltet


 

:c Seit 8h ist bereits der 20. November, was soll der Scheiss.


----------



## Carcharoth (20. November 2014)

Meine Uhr ist seit mittlerweile 2 Monaten wegen nem schiefgegangenen Batteriewechsel in Reparatur. Nun will mir Certina nen "Service" für 200CHF unterjubeln.

 

Vollhonks.


----------



## Patiekrice (20. November 2014)

Küche sieht wieder aus wie Scheisse 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dr.Gonzo (20. November 2014)

Meine ist schön wie immer.(:


----------



## Aun (20. November 2014)

Küche sieht wieder aus wie Scheisse 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



na ein glück musste ich das net mit ansehen und wir haben an dem abend nur pizza bestellt


----------



## Patiekrice (20. November 2014)

..? Ich wohne doch gar nicht mehr in der Wohnung  Der Freund meiner Mitbewohnerin war gestern wieder da und sobald die beiden aufgegssen ist nach denen die Sinnflut und ab ins Zimmer. Jetzt steht halt noch alles vom Kochen von den beiden gestern rum. Anfangs habe ich halt es immer noch aufgeräumt, sehe es aber nicht mehr ein. Habe jetzt den Katzenfressplatz in der Küche gemacht, aber den Rest lasse ich unberührt.


----------



## bkeleanor (24. November 2014)

Hat sonst noch jemand Probleme mit Far Cry 4. Leider tretten bei mir genau die beschriebenen Probleme auf und leider hilft keiner der bisher bekannten Lösungansätze. Ich warte also auf den Patch der anscheinend schon Freitag hätte kommen sollen.

Was regt mich also auf...für Spiele Geld bezahlen die dann nicht starten wollen. 5/5


----------



## Patiekrice (24. November 2014)

Hmm, bei mir lief es ganz normal.


----------



## bkeleanor (24. November 2014)

Ja bei einem Freund von mir auch...er hat kleinere bugs aber nichts gravierendes wie eben dieser Black screen.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (24. November 2014)

Bei Nvidia Grafikkarte vielleicht mal den neusten Treiber laden. Glaube da ein neuer speziell für Far Cry 4 raus gebracht. Bin mir aber nicht sicher.


----------



## bkeleanor (24. November 2014)

Stimmt, habe ich auch schon geladen hat aber nicht geholfen. auch das ausstecken der peripheriegeräte hat keinerlei wirkung gezeigt. laut ubisoft soll patch 1.4 der diese woche kommen soll das problem lösen. ich bin gespannt.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (24. November 2014)

Ubisoft hat bei AC Unity auch zugegeben, dass sie das Spiel eigentlich zu früh rausgebracht haben wegen dem Druck von Investoren. Das führte dann zum unfertigen Spiel und den ganzen Bugs. Wird ja mittlerweile zum Trend (auch dank Early Access auf Steam usw), Spiele verfrüht zu veröffentlichen und dann im Nachhinein zu patchen.

 

Auch ein Grund, wieso ich mittlerweile auf Konsole zocke.


----------



## Wynn (24. November 2014)

Der Fehler bei Unity ist plattform übergreifend da hilft die Konsole auch nicht mehr


----------



## Greendesert (24. November 2014)

Also, auf der One hatte ich bisher wirklich ungewöhnlich wenige Bugs bei Unity


----------



## Dr.Gonzo (24. November 2014)

Ich auf der Playstation auch kaum   das Spiel ist sehr gut..


----------



## Greendesert (24. November 2014)

Ja das ist es, hab's gestern dann endlich mal durch gespielt 

 

Was mich allerdings doch stört, was aber keine Bugs sind (glaube ich), dass Arno ein gestörtes Verhältnis zu allem hat, was man erklettern kann. Da will man nur mal durch die Straßen rennen und der gute stürmt auf den nächsten Stapel zu und springt drauf  Kommt bei Verfolgungen oder bei einer Flucht immer super, wenn so etwas auftritt.


----------



## Dr.Gonzo (24. November 2014)

Bin gerade erst mit dem Roi des Thunes fertigD hab erstmal die ganzen Aussichtspunkte freigeschaltet und bin durch die Stadt gelaufen 

Das mit dem Klettern stimmt, verzeih ich den Entwicklern aber weil es ansonsten so fantastisch ist


----------



## Greendesert (24. November 2014)

Ja stimmt  Hab auch vieles Nebenher gemacht, hab aber erst 48% gesamt Synchronisation


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (24. November 2014)

Unselbstständigkeit 5/5
Hauptsache studieren gehen wollen, aber nichts auf die Kette bekommen.
Ja klar wenn man im Unterricht nurmotzt, schläft, isst, redet, rauchen geht und mit dem kopf auf dem tisch liegt dann versteht man halt auch nichts...
Hauptsache alle anderen sind Schuld außer man selbst. Werdende Pädagogen eben #brech


----------



## Sh1k4ri (24. November 2014)

Unselbstständigkeit 5/5
Hauptsache studieren gehen wollen, aber nichts auf die Kette bekommen.
Ja klar wenn man im Unterricht nurmotzt, schläft, isst, redet, rauchen geht und mit dem kopf auf dem tisch liegt dann versteht man halt auch nichts...
Hauptsache alle anderen sind Schuld außer man selbst. Werdende Pädagogen eben #brech

 

Kann ich n Lied von singen. Sind meistens die Mädels (bei 90 % Frauenquote auch nicht verwunderlich). Die tippen dann im Unterricht auf ihren Handys rum und wundern sich, wieso sie nur fünfen schreiben. Oder du trägst grade was vor, siehst sie tippen auf den Handys rum, im Anschluss kommt dann die Frage "Ich habe X nicht verstanden".


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (24. November 2014)

Habe Nägel lackieren und entfernen vergessen.
Kenn ich, erkläre es aber dann auch nicht nochmal.


----------



## Schrottinator (24. November 2014)

Mein Wagen hat sich heute spontan dazu entschieden, dass er nen neue Lichtmaschine will. Und das genau in der Zeit, in der die Bahn die Strecke, die ich Fahre, wegen Sanierungsarbeiten dicht gemacht hat. Wie ich die Rechnunge bezahlen und zur Arbeit/Hochschule kommen sind mir beides noch ein Rätsel.


----------



## bkeleanor (25. November 2014)

Gestern kam Patch 1.4. Far Cry 4 war tatsächlich spielbar. Packende Story tolle Grafik selbst der Co-op hat funktioniert. Der ist allerdings etwas langweilig weil man nicht wirklich viel machen kann.

Dann Patch 1.4.1 oder was auch immer -> wieder Black screen nichts geht mehr. 3/5

Irgendwie fand ich es lustig...aber auch frustrierend.


----------



## Manowar (25. November 2014)

Deswegen musste ich Battlefield4 zur Seite legen.

Hatte mit Freezes zu kämpfen.

Hab dann schön brav auf einen Patch gewartet -> wurde nicht besser.

Auf den nächsten warten -> wurde ein bißchen besser

Der nächste Patch -> schlimmer als am Anfang

Aufgehört..

 

Habs jetzt nach 10Monaten (oder so?) wieder ausgepackt und hab meinen Spaß dran :>


----------



## Greendesert (25. November 2014)

Ist ja auch noch hin bis zum nächsten Battlefield  Werde mir auch in nächster zeit nochmal für die One die Premium Edition holen.

 

Und zum Thema: Erneuter (extremer) Baulärm im Büro -.- Heute sogar mit Geruch und Co ...


----------



## Manowar (25. November 2014)

Hab bei der BF Hardline beta mitgemacht.. es gibt kein neues BF für mich. 

Hardline ist quasi COD geworden.

 

Die Premium suche ich jetzt auch günstig. Hab nur China Rising. 

Auch wenn ich diese DLC Scheiße eigentlich nicht mitmachen wollte


----------



## Greendesert (25. November 2014)

Naja, also Premium Edition (Spiel mit Premium) für 60-70&#8364; ist eigentlich ganz ok.

 

Zudem, wem Hardline nicht zusagt, kommt ja 2016 auch noch Battlefield 5 raus


----------



## Manowar (26. November 2014)

Ich hatte nur das Vorbesteller dingen, also müsste ich premium dazukaufen.

Nächste mal eben..


----------



## Greendesert (26. November 2014)

Ja gut, dann nur Premium, aber das Spiel ist schon länger raus, da lohnt sich die Premium Edition für alle, die es noch nicht haben, oder wie ich noch nicht auf einer anderen Plattform


----------



## Trollmops (27. November 2014)

Diese elendige Dragon Age Werbung die sich grad auf fast jeder Webseite über den gesamten Screen legt.

 

unnötig.


----------



## Patiekrice (27. November 2014)

"Was steeeeht da eigentlich in diiiiesem Ring driiiiiiiiiin?! Weil ich find' den Schmuck voooooooooooll schön!"

"Ein Ring, sie zu knechten, sie alle zu finden, ins Dunkel zu treiben und ewig zu binden. Wie in dem Film halt."

"Waaaas. Ne, das ist mir zu heftig."


----------



## Ogil (27. November 2014)

Du bist so unflexibel! Da muss man direkt ein alternatives Angebot machen:

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dr.Gonzo (27. November 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 

Hab den Ring auch, konnte aber mir aber weder Gold, noch eine gescheite Kamera leisten


----------



## Patiekrice (27. November 2014)

.. und Fokus war auch nimmer drin!


----------



## Dr.Gonzo (27. November 2014)

Auf kompletter Linie versagt


----------



## bkeleanor (28. November 2014)

Far Cry 4...entwickelt sich zu einer Hass-Liebe. Seit Dienstag keine Probleme mehr gehabt und gestern ging die Story nicht mehr weiter. Schwarzer Bildschirm. Ich dachte, oke restart! gabs auch schon bei anderen games, doch bei Far Cry gehts da nicht mehr weiter. Mal schauen ob es irgendwo ein savegame gibt oder so. Denn vom Ubisoft Forum erwarte ich eigentlich nichts.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (28. November 2014)

Isch habe Rücken ... 5/5 <.<


----------



## Patiekrice (28. November 2014)

Innenraum für das einzige System of a down Konzert in Deutschland ausverkauft 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (28. November 2014)

Wundert dich das wirklich? Soad ist halt perfekt.


----------



## Wynn (28. November 2014)

Isch habe Rücken ... 5/5 <.<

 

Ich habe Knöchel / Knie Probleme bei dem Wetter  Du kommst halt langsam in das "gewisse Alter"

 

Saturn 3 für 2 Aktion die Donnerstag gestartet ist

 

meh/meh

 

Mittwoch preise notiert

 

Heute als ich hinwollte weil geld auf Konto 50% bis 100% erhöht gegenüber Mittwoch

 

Da es alle im Rahmen des "empholene Verkaufspreises" ist dürfen die das aber ist schon fahler beigeschmack wenn plötzlich 8 bis 14 euro mehr kosten die sachen pro stück.

 

Naja anders als gewisse personen die randaliert haben weil sie nicht das selbe ps4/xbox one spiel 3x kaufen durften bzw keinen rabatt auf gutscheinkarten bekam blieb ich ruhig und nix gekauft


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (28. November 2014)

Da haben echt welche randaliert?


----------



## Wynn (28. November 2014)

jupp 

 

Die üblichen verdächtigen bei solchen angeboten halt ^^


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (28. November 2014)

ABER ICH HAB DOCH 3 KONSOLEN UM WÄHREND DEN LADEZEITEN SPIELEN ZU KÖNNEN!


----------



## Ogil (28. November 2014)

Wynn wohnt in Berlin - da findet sich immer ein Anlass...

 

Ansonsten nerven mich diese "tollen" Deals auch. Wenn man sich die Sachen bei Amazon z.B. vorm Blitzangebot anschaut und dann beim Blitzangebot - da sind die auch vorher immer schon ordentlich reduziert und dann heisst es "50% reduziert" - allerdings gegenueber dem Phantasie-Ursprungspreis. Auch lustig wenn dann alles weg ist - und am naechsten Tag gibt es das gleiche Produkt wieder im Blitzdeal...


----------



## Wynn (28. November 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 

http://www.welt.de/wirtschaft/webwelt/article1177330/Das-sind-keine-Menschen-das-sind-Tiere.html


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (28. November 2014)

Da haste Recht Ogil, außer 5-10 Euro spart man da nichts.


----------



## Patiekrice (28. November 2014)

Wundert dich das wirklich? Soad ist halt perfekt.

 

Doch nicht nach weniger als 7h :'( Vor ein paar Jahren schonmal live gesehen und jetzt hätte ich die fast 1k km auch auf mich genommen :c aber eeeh für Sitzplatz.. weiss nicht. Als ich sie letztes Jahr hätte live sehen können (habe das Ticket sogar noch hier) lag ich ja leider im Krankenhaus und naja.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (28. November 2014)

SOAD sind genau so dumm wie Korn, sind nur für ein verdammtes Konzert in Deutschland und dann auch noch so Kackstädte die niemanden interessieren. Dumm. 

 

Zum Glück sehe ich ja Slipknot. Einer der Drei ist dann schon von der Liste... (ja ich bin pissed)


----------



## Patiekrice (28. November 2014)

Naja, in der Lanxess spielen oft Künstler ihre einzigen Deutschland-Konzerte.

 

Slipknot, Korn und SOAD habe ich halt alle drei schon gesehen :-)


----------



## Aun (29. November 2014)

dann wirds zteit für helene fischers world tournee, kommst ja auch langsam in das alter


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (29. November 2014)

Samstags in der früh arbeiten. :< 5/5


----------



## Patiekrice (29. November 2014)

dann wirds zteit für helene fischers world tournee, kommst ja auch langsam in das alter

 

 

JUNGE! Hier gibt es ja irgendwie ~20 Weihnachtsmärkte :'D War dann gestern auf dem Mittelalterweihnachtsmarkt und ich glaube alles andere hätte ich nicht überlebt. An JEDEM ANDEREM, an dem ich vorbei gelaufen bin, lief atemlos. So ein Mist. Sollen 'se doch einfach klassische Weihnachtslieder spielen. Das wäre auf jeden Fall das kleinere Leid


----------



## Schrottinator (29. November 2014)

Das wäre auf jeden Fall das kleinere Leid 

Weihnachtslieder zur Weihnachtszeit sind tabu, weil das rassistisch und intollerant ist. Und sexistisch wegen Weihnachtsmann, usw.

Political Correctness stinkt!


----------



## Patiekrice (29. November 2014)

Während meines Studiums habe ich ja nebenbei in einem Supermarkt gejobt und die Zeit von ENDE OKTOBER! bis Ende Dezember war nicht auszuhalten. Es gab auch eingesungene Songs von den Mitarbeitern und so. Schrecklich.


----------



## Patiekrice (30. November 2014)

Ich hatte eigentlich heute vor neue Fotos für Kleiderkreisel zu machen, bin aber gerade SO SEHR VON DIESEM VEREIN ANGEKOTZT, dass ich keine Motivation dazu habe.
Die haben einfach einen Artikel von mir komplett gelöscht. Wäre es nur ein dummes Shirt oder so - okay. Aber es war ein Handkoffer bei dem ich einen ziemlich langen Text geschrieben hatte und viele gute Fotos gemacht hatte.. habe zum Wiedereinstellen natürlich weder die Fotos noch habe ich den Text irgendwo gespeichert. 

 


Hallo KK, ich würde gerne wissen wieso ihr meinen Handkoffer für einen Nintendo DS einfach aus meinem Katalog gelöscht habt. Unsichtbar machen hätte doch auch erstmal gereicht. Nun muss ich wieder den Text neu schreiben (der, wie ihr vielleicht gelesen habt nicht gerade kurz war, sondern ein eigenst geschriebener mit genauer Beschreibung des Artikels), Fotos neu machen und generell kotzt es mich an, dass ihr einfach Sachen löscht, statt es solange unsichtbar zu machen, damit der jeweilige Verkäufer noch eine gewisse Reaktionszeit hat.
In meinen Augen ist das ein Accessoire, vorallendingen durch den Hello Kitty Stil. Aber eeeeh, was solls. Sagt mir bitte auch weiterhin, dass ich Unterwäsche auch bitte in "Tragebildern" präsentieren soll. Mein Teddybär ist schon wieder richtig geil drauf eingekleidet zu werden für Fotos!

Schwachsinn hier.

 


Mal sehen ob eine Reaktion kommt. Pissladen.


----------



## Dr.Gonzo (30. November 2014)

Spastis


----------



## Patiekrice (1. Dezember 2014)

Wohnungssuche in einer Großstadt nervt hart


----------



## Aun (1. Dezember 2014)

unter der augustusbrücke isses schön    . zentral gelegen, super verkehrsanbindung, nur an silvester etwas laut und voll


----------



## kaepteniglo (1. Dezember 2014)

Ist die nicht aktuell auch wegen des Baulärms etwas laut?


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (1. Dezember 2014)

Aun erzählt aus seinen Tagen als Obdachloser.


----------



## Aun (1. Dezember 2014)

Aun erzählt aus seinen Tagen als er Dresden unsicher machte.

fixed


----------



## Schrottinator (1. Dezember 2014)

Aun erzählt aus seinen Tagen als Obdachloser.

 


fixed

 

Das ist irgendwie das gleiche


----------



## Aun (1. Dezember 2014)

Das ist irgendwie das gleiche

genau wie schrotti der it student ausm schwarzwald oder der hobo den das leben fickt


----------



## DirdyHarry (3. Dezember 2014)

Das heute 2 Lieferungen laut Sendungsverfolgung von mir persönlich angenommen worden sind, obwohl ich genau zu dem Zeitpunkt bei einem Aldi in der Nachbarstadt bezahlt habe.


----------



## pampam (4. Dezember 2014)

Was ist denn das für ne Scheiße?
Bei der Reparatur von Windows 8.1 wurden SÄMTLICHE installierte Programme gelöscht. Dokumente sind noch da, aber da hätte ich auch gleich neu installieren können.
In 6 Jahren mit Windows Vista hab ich mich nicht so über das Betriebssystem aufgeregt...
Und aus Win 8.1 wurde wieder Win 8!
Wieso verdammt?? Bis ich hier 1Gb Updates geladen hab, bin ich alt...


----------



## Aun (4. Dezember 2014)

just windows things


----------



## Sh1k4ri (22. Dezember 2014)

http://www.dwdl.de/nachrichten/49053/schoene_bescherung_mtv_beendet_game_one/100/100

 

So, nun hab ich gar keinen Grund mehr, TV gucken.


----------



## Patiekrice (23. Dezember 2014)

Mit 22 keinen Abschluss oder Ausbildung, aber schon ein Kind geboren und eine Scheidung hinter sich und JETZT SCHON WIEDER ÜBERS HEIRATEN UND KINDER KRIEGEN NACH DENKEN AAAAAAALTE.

Und die Kunden die, die ganze Zeit nach wirklich NACHGEFRAGTEN Sachen fragen .. einen Tag vor Heiligabend UND die Kunden, die immer wieder nach Youtuber-Merch fragen.

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 

 

 

 

 

Ansonsten ... hmmh .. Frühschicht morgen


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (23. Dezember 2014)

Eben ist einfach das Glas aus der Backofenscheibe gefallen. o_O

Die Küche ist fucking 2 Monate alt.  5/5.


----------



## Patiekrice (24. Dezember 2014)

.__. war die seeeeeeeeehr günstig?


----------



## Ogil (24. Dezember 2014)

Er dachte die Folie die er von der Scheibe gezogen hatte war zum Schutz - dabei war die das Klebeband was alles zusammen hielt...


----------



## Aun (24. Dezember 2014)

Eben ist einfach das Glas aus der Backofenscheibe gefallen. o_O

Die Küche ist fucking 2 Monate alt.  5/5.

 

 


.__. war die seeeeeeeeehr günstig?

 

 


Er dachte die Folie die er von der Scheibe gezogen hatte war zum Schutz - dabei war die das Klebeband was alles zusammen hielt...

 

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## eMJay (24. Dezember 2014)

Eben ist einfach das Glas aus der Backofenscheibe gefallen. o_O

Die Küche ist fucking 2 Monate alt.  5/5.

Fröhliche Weihnachten


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (25. Dezember 2014)

.__. war die seeeeeeeeehr günstig?


Nein... darum ists ja so ärgerlich.

Naja Garantie regelts hoffentlich.

Und nein nichts mit der Folie. 
"Herzensdame" hat geputzt, war am Fifa spielen und dann hab ichs nur noch scheppern gehört...
Dachte erst es war ein Glas oder so aber nöö.


----------



## DarthMarkus1st (26. Dezember 2014)

daß das PSN gehackt und lahmgelegt wurde - und dies, wo heute Abend frei von Familienfeierngedöns 

wollte doch einfach mal wieder ne Runde online-zocken mit nem Kumpel aus Südafrika


----------



## Magogan (26. Dezember 2014)

Meine Eltern sind ausländerfeindlich und ich will jetzt nichts mehr mit denen zu tun haben deswegen... Aber ich bin leider noch Student und finanziell abhängig von denen... 5/5

Und meine Sachen sind auch nicht sicher vor denen... Meine Badezimmermatte haben die gekürzt und eine Decke weggeworfen, beides ohne zu fragen. Das mögen nur Kleinigkeiten sein, aber es geht ums Prinzip. Die können sich nicht einfach an meinem Eigentum vergehen, weil es denen nicht gefällt. Ich werf ja auch nicht ihre Kleidung weg, weil die scheiße aussieht...


----------



## Patiekrice (26. Dezember 2014)

Hmm... such dir 'n (bezahlten) Job und brich dann halt den Kontakt ab? Wenn es dich tatsächlich so sehr ankotzt, dann kannst du das auch auf dich nehmen. Ich habe neben meinem Studium damals auch gearbeitet. Ist zwar ein hartes Stück Brot, aber auf jeden Fall machbar. Und wenn du dann bei einigen Sachen (Auto bla bla) kürzer treten musst, dann ist das halt so. Aber den Kontakt nur noch zu halten, wegen einer finanziellen Abhängigkeit finde ich ekelhaft.

 

 

tt: Meine WG. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

Ich bin zwar jetzt gerade alleine, weil sie zur der Familie ihres Freundes in Berlin ist.... aber wenn man doch mehrere Tage weg ist, dann verlasse ich meine Bude doch nicht SO....?! Ihre Wäsche hat sie einfach mitten im Flur hängen gelassen, in der Küche hat sie die Spülmaschine nicht mal ausgeräumt, obwohl die schon ewig fertig war bevor sie los musste und ach ... so vieles mehr. Haare von ihrem Macker wieder im ganzen Bad verteilt und so weiter und so weiter. Noch 3-4 Wochen ... noch 3-4 Wochen, dann lebe ich wieder alleine. Behinderter Mietwahnsinn hier. Musste mir halt, als ich hergezogen bin, einfach so schnell wie möglich das Erstbeste nehmen, da ich ja meinen Job antreten musste. Aber ich hätte VIEL VIEL VIEL EHER damit anfangen sollen, mir wieder was eigenes zu suchen. Und weil Weihnachten ist, habe ich heute in meinem Zimmer Schimmel gefunden. Ritti jut. Das Haus hier ist halt schon echt runtergekommen, weil der Vermieter kein Geld mehr fürs Renovieren aufbringen kann, das Dach ist undicht, die Fenster ebenso und naja ... die andere Wohnungen hier im Haus haben nur Putz und Betonboden. Da habe ich "hier oben" noch echt Glück, dass wir ein neues Bad und so haben. Aber halt trotzdem noch alte, DDR-Holzfenster, die halt nicht mehr dicht sind und deswegen DAUERHAFT Feuchtigkeit in die Zimmer kommen .. man kann da einfach nichts gegen machen. Bei meiner Mitbewohnerin ist der Schimmel schon die halbe Decke lang gewandert.. ich wische meinen ja immer noch wieder weg (waren bisher halt immer nur ein paar cm), aber der etwas größere Bereich gerade eben hat mich echt nochmal mehr wütend gemacht. Ich werde gleich schonmal die erste Kartons wegen dem Umzug packen. Endlich wieder alleine. In einem restauriertem Altbau im 1. OG .. ALLEINE. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

Ach, endlich Leute einladen können, ohne sich für die Mitbewohnerin entschuldigen zu müssen und ach, einfach toll! Der Gedanke ist das einzige, was mich das hier gerade noch so halbwegs aushalten lässt. Mein Nachbar hat die Nacht wieder bis 2:30 Schlagzeug gespielt.


----------



## Firun (26. Dezember 2014)

*ganz viel Text*

Na was hast du denn Erwartet?  Dresden ist halt mal nicht Berlin oder München


----------



## Patiekrice (26. Dezember 2014)

Das verstehe ich nicht. Ich habe hier auch Freunde gefunden, die auch in WGs leben und bei denen ist alles cool. Oder was meinst du?


----------



## Dr.Gonzo (26. Dezember 2014)

Meine Eltern sind ausländerfeindlich und ich will jetzt nichts mehr mit denen zu tun haben deswegen... Aber ich bin leider noch Student und finanziell abhängig von denen... 5/5

 

Weil sie ausländerfeindlich sind willst du nichts mehr mit ihnen zu tun haben?


----------



## Sh1k4ri (26. Dezember 2014)

Wären meine Eltern ausländerfeindlich und würden mir Sachen wegnehmen, würde ich auch nichts mit ihnen zu tun haben wollen.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (26. Dezember 2014)

Wären meine Eltern ausländerfeindlich und würden mir Sachen wegnehmen, würde ich auch nichts mit ihnen zu tun haben wollen. 

100% Sign.


----------



## Dr.Gonzo (26. Dezember 2014)

Ja shit, hatte ganz überlesen, dass sie die Badezimmermatte gekürzt haben, dann ist das verständlich

Stecken sicherlich schlimme Absichten dahinter..


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (26. Dezember 2014)

Es geht primär um das ausländerfeindliche.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (26. Dezember 2014)

Facharbeit. ZUM KOTZEN IST DER SCHEISS 5/5


----------



## Patiekrice (27. Dezember 2014)

Würde gerne die 10 Tage Probeversion von WoD antesten, aber komme gerade nicht an meinen Authenticator. Fickscheisse. Klar, ins Battlenet komme ich.. aber wenn ich WoW starten will, muss ich ihn nochmal eingeben?!  Naja, habe den Telefonsupport von Blizz in Anspruch genommen und in den nächsten 8 Minuten sollte mich jemand anrufen.

 

 

JETZT WURDE ICH AUS ALLEN B-NET-DIENSTEN AUSGELOGGT?!?!L OL?!?!? FUCKOFF. Ich hoffe der ruft gleich an..


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (28. Dezember 2014)

Zocken heute 5/5. Alles madig.

 

In Hearthstone drehen die Gegner "sicher gewonnene" Spiele mit einer einzigen Rotzkarte... Ungefährt 4x hintereinander-.-

In WoW nur Trümmergruppen im Raid gemacht. Hab mich dann mal in eine HC getraut für meine Frostwallquests...ich bin gewillt Barlow - Dungeonfinder anzumachen....

 

Ich sollte schlafen gehen...


----------



## Patiekrice (12. Januar 2015)

Ich habe meine ganzen alten WoW Screenshots nicht mehr


----------



## ZAM (13. Januar 2015)

Ich habe meine ganzen alten WoW Screenshots nicht mehr    

 

Willst du meine? .. HAHAHA

 

 

Topic: So einiges - ich meide Nachrichtenseiten momentan sehr ... -.-


----------



## Patiekrice (13. Januar 2015)

Du Scherzkeks! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wegen der PEGIDA-Kacke, Haiti, Russland, Snowden oder weswegen? :>


----------



## ZAM (13. Januar 2015)

Wegen der PEGIDA-Kacke, Haiti, Russland, Snowden oder weswegen? :>

 

Ja


----------



## Grushdak (13. Januar 2015)

Pegida & Co

Die (Pegida) vergessen ganz, vorher sie eigentlich kommen, daß sie selber mal quasi "eingegliedert" wurden. *würg*

Denen geht's einfach zu gut.

 

@ Patiekrice

 

Irgendwie suche ich auch meine CD mit den ganz alten WoW Screens ....


----------



## ZAM (13. Januar 2015)

Mir geht es gar nicht um irgendeine Position. Siehe "Ja". Ich mag grad auswandern .. also von dem Planeten ... *g*


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (13. Januar 2015)

Ich mag grad auswandern .. also von dem Planeten ... *g*

Schließe mich dem an. Ich melde uns dann mal für das Mars Kolonialisierungprogramm an.
Meide Nachrichten sowie Soziale Netzwerke so gut es geht (außer Buffed jetzt ). Der permanente Shitstorm zu wirklich jedem Rotz, sowie die ganzen rassistischen Kommentare der Intelligenzunterschicht sind mir zu anstrengend. 

Auch das ich nicht durch Fb scrollen kann ohne Videos zu sehen, von Menschen welche sich selbst erniedrigen. Was ich die letzten Wochen gesehen habe...von eigenes Blut trinken über den eigenen Kot aus der Toilette holen und essen bis hin zu minderjährigen Mädchen welche ihren Arsch im Tanga wackelnd ins Netz stellen. Mir ist nur noch schlecht.


----------



## Wynn (13. Januar 2015)

Was ich die letzten Wochen gesehen habe...von eigenes Blut trinken über den eigenen Kot aus der Toilette holen und essen bis hin zu minderjährigen Mädchen welche ihren Arsch im Tanga wackelnd ins Netz stellen. Mir ist nur noch schlecht.

 

was für seiten hast du den geliket bzw was für freunde haste da nur ^^


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (13. Januar 2015)

Frag ich mich auch was mit denen geht... Auf was ich teilweise markiert werden, danit uchs mir angucke. Bäh


----------



## eMJay (13. Januar 2015)

Ich mag grad auswandern .. also von dem Planeten ... *g*

 

geht mir genau so.... Wenn nicht von dem Planeten dann wenigstens ganz weit weg von der EU.....

 

 

DUDU "Hauen" Nerv 5/5 

kann keine 10 Mobs im laufen hinter mir ziehen beim leveln.....muss nun bei 5 aufhören und stehen bleiben... sonst hauen die wieder ab.


----------



## Keashaa (14. Januar 2015)

Nicht direkt aufregen, sondern extrem irritierend... 5/5

 

GTA V mit 65GB Festplattenspeicher oOo


----------



## ZAM (14. Januar 2015)

Nicht direkt aufregen, sondern extrem irritierend... 5/5
 
GTA V mit 65GB Festplattenspeicher oOo


Das wären ca. 14 DVDs, wenn es keinen Steam-Zwang gibt.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (14. Januar 2015)

Klingt nach Installationsspaß. Oder es wird uaf Usb Sticks ausgeliefert!


----------



## bkeleanor (14. Januar 2015)

ich kauf mir das bestimmt nicht zum vollpreis...warte bis das mal aktion ist. da es ja erst im märz kommt ist eh schon bald die steam sommeraktion.


----------



## Dr.Gonzo (14. Januar 2015)

Ist den vollen Preis auch gar nicht wert


----------



## Sh1k4ri (14. Januar 2015)

GTA ist den Preis nicht wert ? Man merkt echt, wie Steam einen durch die ganzen Sales verwöhnt. Spiele werden dadurch entwertet...  gut, ist jetzt für große Entwicklerstudios wie Rockstar kein Beinbruch. Mir kommen da eher die Indie Entwickler in den Sinn...


----------



## Dr.Gonzo (14. Januar 2015)

Lal, das war nur ein kleines Spässchen


----------



## Knudelluff (19. Januar 2015)

In Bus und Bahn nur an den Türen stehen und nicht durchlaufen 5/5

Das Essen zu Hause vergessen 5/5


----------



## Aun (19. Januar 2015)

200 deppen demonstrieren gegen pegida und was weiß ich, "magdeburg bleibt bunt" und legen in begleitung einer hundertschaft die innenstadt lahm. diese idioten, da geht einem das messer in der tasche auf. hier wird nicht mal annähernd ala pegida demonstriert und dann so ein riesen scheiß, hauptsache der techno wagen mit 5000 watt bassmashine jodelt....


----------



## Patiekrice (19. Januar 2015)

Und wir sind heute demofrei


----------



## Fremder123 (20. Januar 2015)

The Big Bang Theory 5/5

 

Was ist nur aus unser aller Lieblings-"Nerdserie" geworden? Gestern mal eine der neueren Folgen geschaut und da geht es NUR NOCH um Beziehungskram... selbst Sheldon hat die gesamte Folge analysiert warum seine Beziehung zu Amy (sorry, aber pfui Spinne) besser sei als die von Leonard und Penny (mit kurzen Haaren oO). Was soll denn das?! Ich hab die Serie immer gern gesehen wegen dem ganzen Nerd-Kram: Halo-Abende, WoW, verrückte Experimente um irgendwas zu beweisen, im Sande verlaufende Anmachversuche von Howard, Streit über Superhelden, der Comicbuchladen, Cosplay und und und. Klar, es rollten sich die Fußnägel was da bspw. aus WoW gemacht wurde (die eigenmächtige Jagd auf einen Hacker statt einfach den Support zu kontaktieren, Blutelfenhexer etc. pepe) - aber es war besser als nichts und hat trotzdem ins Schwarze getroffen.

 

Heute? Hat jeder eine Freundin, Howard (!) ist verheiratet, Raj's latente Homosexualität wird immer offensichtlicher und es geht nur noch um Beziehungskram. Ich versteh ja dass sich eine Serie weiterentwickeln muss um nicht auf der Stelle zu treten, aber so? Da kann ich auch How I Met Your Mother ansehen (nix dagegen, mag ich ja), wenn ich permanenten Beziehungsstress konsumieren will. Irgendwie schade.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (20. Januar 2015)

kannste auch berlin tag und nacht gucken.


----------



## Patiekrice (20. Januar 2015)

Jau, die Diskuission über TBBT hatten wir hier doch auch schon mal, oder nicht? 

 

Mich regt gerade die Verfressenheit meiner Mitbewohnerin bzw ihres Freundes auf. Machen Kram DEN ICH KAUFTE leer und stellen es dann einfach leer wieder hin ... DANKE.


----------



## Aun (20. Januar 2015)

Jau, die Diskuission über TBBT hatten wir hier doch auch schon mal, oder nicht? 

 

Mich regt gerade die Verfressenheit meiner Mitbewohnerin bzw ihres Freundes auf. Machen Kram DEN ICH KAUFTE leer und stellen es dann einfach leer wieder hin ... DANKE. 

die wollen dir nur beim fasten helfen


----------



## Patiekrice (20. Januar 2015)

KEIN FASTEN AN DIENSTAGEN!


----------



## ZAM (20. Januar 2015)

Pärchen in der WG .. ich würde sofort ausziehen.

 

@Topic: Nur 4 Follower auf Twitch.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (20. Januar 2015)

ZAM das war die unterschwelligste Werbung ever


----------



## Patiekrice (20. Januar 2015)

Pärchen in der WG .. ich würde sofort ausziehen.

 

@Topic: Nur 4 Follower auf Twitch.  

 

 

Joar, mache ich ja auch in weniger als 14 Tagen 

 

Und ja, wenn du auf einmal deinen Stream änderst!!??!?! Deinem Alten bin ich gefolgt.


----------



## ZAM (20. Januar 2015)

Und ja, wenn du auf einmal deinen Stream änderst!!??!?! Deinem Alten bin ich gefolgt.

 

W000t? Ich hatte nie einen anderen.    ... glaube ich    ... irgendwie ...  

Ach doch, stimmt. Der wurde aber geschrammelt von dem JustinTV-Blödsinn ... passt gut zum Topic 10/5.


----------



## Patiekrice (20. Januar 2015)

Im September habe ich oft deinen (anderen) Stream geschaut.. Diablo3 and Shiat ... keine Ahnung ob er anders hieß und/oder warum ich dem dann jetzt nicht mehr folge/nie gefolgt bin


----------



## bkeleanor (21. Januar 2015)

total hirnverbrannte studien.

z.B. frauen mit prallen hintern sollen intelligentere kinder zeugen. auf was basiert dieser mist?


----------



## Aun (21. Januar 2015)

total hirnverbrannte studien.

z.B. frauen mit prallen hintern sollen intelligentere kinder zeugen. auf was basiert dieser mist?

durch deren breites becken, wird die birne bei geburt nicht so gequetscht. ergo mehr platz für unützes wissen ^^


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (21. Januar 2015)

Mathe versaut. Oh halt. Regt mich ja gar nicht auf.


----------



## Patiekrice (21. Januar 2015)

total hirnverbrannte studien.

z.B. frauen mit prallen hintern sollen intelligentere kinder zeugen. auf was basiert dieser mist?

 

 

Dann wird "North West" ja wohl hoffentlich mehr in ihrer Birne haben, als die Eltern. :>


----------



## Sh1k4ri (21. Januar 2015)

total hirnverbrannte studien.

z.B. frauen mit prallen hintern sollen intelligentere kinder zeugen. auf was basiert dieser mist?

 

Studien ausm Playboy sind nicht sehr repräsentativ  Obwohl, wer kauft sich heutzutage eigentlich noch den Playboy ?


----------



## Aun (21. Januar 2015)

Studien ausm Playboy sind nicht sehr repräsentativ  Obwohl, wer kauft sich heutzutage eigentlich noch den Playboy ?

naja wenn das seite 3 mädel jetzt wegfällt sicher wieder mehr leute. internet *hust*


----------



## Ogil (22. Januar 2015)

Amazon. Ich hab Prime und am Montag 3 Produkte mit "Lieferung am naechsten Tag" (Dienstag) bestellt. Dienstag kam nix. Mittwoch 1 von 2 Paeckchen. Heute Status-Update zu "Parcel lost". Seltsamerweise ausgerechnet das Paeckchen mit dem relativ wertvollen Inhalt. D.h. dann Support angeschrieben und der hat auch gut geholfen. Bekomme dann hoffentlich das andere Paeckchen morgen. Eventuell. 

 

4/5 (weil Support zumindest hilfreich)


----------



## bkeleanor (22. Januar 2015)

Jaja die Mexicanischen Drogen Drohnen kommen auch nicht immer an. Seltsamerweise reklamiert da aber keiner.


----------



## ZAM (26. Januar 2015)

WWE seit mehreren PPV. 10/5 #CancelWWENetwork


----------



## Patiekrice (26. Januar 2015)

Kennt ihr das, wenn ihr euch denkt: "Boahr, ich habe mal wieder richtig Bock auf [beliebige Nahrung einfügen]!". Dann geht ihr in irgendeinen Laden und kauft euch diese Leckerei. Ich glaube mein Körper hat auch so ein Eigenleben, aber ist dabei ein richtiges sadistisches Arschloch. Ich sagte am Donnerstag zu meiner Arbeitskollegin: "Ich habe seit 2 Jahren nicht mehr brechen müssen." ... GUESS WHAT I DID LAST NIGHT FOR OVER 5 HOURS! Bin richtig, richtig fertig heute. Hab seit 12 Uhr jetzt geschlafen, da ich die Nacht erst um 5 Uhr ein Auge zu bekommen habe, mich aber ab 7 Uhr für einen Ersatz bei der Arbeit für mich kümmern musste, da ich den Laden heute aufschließen musste. Theoretisch. Saß dann fast 2h beim Arzt - der aber dann richtig nett und gut war! - und holte mir Zwieback und Cola :c Arschkörper.


----------



## ZAM (26. Januar 2015)

Kennt ihr das, wenn ihr euch denkt: "Boahr, ich habe mal wieder richtig Bock auf [beliebige Nahrung einfügen]!". Dann geht ihr in irgendeinen Laden und kauft euch diese Leckerei. Ich glaube mein Körper hat auch so ein Eigenleben, aber ist dabei ein richtiges sadistisches Arschloch. Ich sagte am Donnerstag zu meiner Arbeitskollegin: "Ich habe seit 2 Jahren nicht mehr brechen müssen." ... GUESS WHAT I DID LAST NIGHT FOR OVER 5 HOURS! Bin richtig, richtig fertig heute. Hab seit 12 Uhr jetzt geschlafen, da ich die Nacht erst um 5 Uhr ein Auge zu bekommen habe, mich aber ab 7 Uhr für einen Ersatz bei der Arbeit für mich kümmern musste, da ich den Laden heute aufschließen musste. Theoretisch. Saß dann fast 2h beim Arzt - der aber dann richtig nett und gut war! - und holte mir Zwieback und Cola :c Arschkörper.

 

Ja, auch schon erlebt. Wenn es das Lebensmittel war, gleich das Gesundheitsamt informieren.


----------



## Patiekrice (26. Januar 2015)

Ne, habe mir ja nichts bestimmtes zu Futtern geholt  Das war ein Beispiel. Manchmal hat man ja das Gefühl auf etwas bestimmtes voll Bock zu haben und ich glaube mein Körper hatte einfach mal Bock auf Kranksein.

 



Spoiler



Habe gestern mit meinen Pen&Paper-Kollegen aus einer Chipstüte gegessen. Vielleicht liegt es daran  Irgendeiner hatte bestimmt so einen Mist.


----------



## Wynn (26. Januar 2015)

gute besserung


----------



## Patiekrice (26. Januar 2015)

Danke.

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aun (26. Januar 2015)

Danke.

 

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (28. Januar 2015)

Sturheit obwohl man ganz klar im Unrecht ist. Da kannste mir noch so mit gefestigter Meinung und Persönlichkeit kommen. Aber gut scheinbar heißt Konsequenz auch Holzwege zu Ende zu gehen. 5/5


----------



## Patiekrice (29. Januar 2015)

Auf den Paketdienst warten. :C


----------



## bkeleanor (29. Januar 2015)

das der skyrim thread soweit unten ist.


----------



## Patiekrice (29. Januar 2015)

Kackfressen die Gnomeregan ohne Abkürzung machen und JEDE.ECKE. abchecken und dann noch dumm kommen, wenn man sie fragt was das soll.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (29. Januar 2015)

Grad in ner Zwickmühle, weil ich nicht weiß, ob ich mit 2 Kumpels im Oktober in ne WG ziehen möchte oder doch in ne eigene Wohnung... ehh. 3/5


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (29. Januar 2015)

Schatz. Eigene Wohnung. Es gibt NICHTS geileres.


----------



## Aun (29. Januar 2015)

Schatz. Eigene Wohnung. Es gibt NICHTS geileres.

laute musik, nackig durch die stube rocken, nur du musst den kühlschrank selber füllen ^^


----------



## Patiekrice (29. Januar 2015)

Grad in ner Zwickmühle, weil ich nicht weiß, ob ich mit 2 Kumpels im Oktober in ne WG ziehen möchte oder doch in ne eigene Wohnung... ehh. 3/5

 

Wohnen die beiden Kumpels aktuell noch bei ihren Eltern? Wenn ja, DEFINITV ALLEINE.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (29. Januar 2015)

Tun sie. Ich werde mir es noch überlegen, auf Wohnungssuche gehts dann eh erst im September.


----------



## Patiekrice (29. Januar 2015)

Überleg es dir gut. Ich habe bisher in zwei WGs gelebt. Jedesmal mit Leuten, die gerade erst aus dem Elternhaus geschlüpft sind. Ist echt anstrengend, auch wenn sie es eigentlich gar nicht so wollen ... sie haben einfach noch keine Ahnung von Haushaltsführung und an irgendeinem in der WG (bisher immer mir) bleibt es dann hängen. In WG#1 habe ich die Einkäufe planen müssen für alle, es wurde irgendwann einfach ERWARTET dass ich koche und die Wäsche mache, dass ich mich um Badezimmer und Küche kümmere und naja - bis auf "Staub saugen" blieb halt alles an mir hängen. Klar, versuchen zu erklären und bla hat es halt soweit gebracht, dass ich nicht mehr Staub saugen musste.. aber alles andere halt noch. Und einfach total die Mutti-Rolle eingenommen habe. Ebenso ist es ja aktuell hier in WG#2.. (nur noch 3 Tage .___.!). Als ich eingezogen bin, habe ich erstmal die erste Woche NUR geputzt. Habe meiner Mitbewohnerin und ihrem Freund (ausversehen) alles hinterher geräumt. Wollte ich eigentlich nicht, aber es hat mich einfach gestört wenn ich mir 'n Brot machen will, aber es in der Küche aussieht wie Scheisse. Habe dann halt wieder angefangen aufzuräumen und irgendwie hat es sich dann so eingelebt, dass ich "dass ja schon aufräumen werde für sie".. habe ich dann irgendwann nicht mehr - sondern nur noch meinen Kram - und seitdem versinkt die WG hier halt im Chaos. War mir dann aber irgendwann egal und jetzt gestern kam sie halt irgendwie mal an, ob wir nicht mal zusammen sauber machen wollen... habe ich bisher IN IHRER ANWESENHEIT sonst immer alleine, aber habe ich jetzt halt seit einiger Zeit nur noch grob gemacht, da ich es nicht mehr eingesehen habe die Einzige zu sein, die das Bad macht und so. Ach, was schreibe ich hier eigentlich groß - du kennst ja meine anderen "WG-Mecker-Posts" nehme ich an.

Sei dir halt nur gesagt; Eine WG gründen ist ein hartes Stück Arbeit, alleine leben ist einfach der Oberhammer. Du weisst die Küche sieht so aus, wenn du abends nach hause kommst, wie du sie verlassen hast. Du kannst dir aussuchen wer bei dir abhängt und wer nicht, du brauchst nichts im Kühlschrank zu beschriften oder drauf hinweisen... für mich hat alleine wohnen einfach NUR Vorteile. Ich habe jetzt sowohl alleine, als auch in WGs gelebt und würde das Alleine-leben immer wieder vorziehen. Selbst wenn die WG mit Freunden bzw Bekannten wäre. Besonders dann. Ich bin einfach super gerne auch mal einfach ALLEINE und in einer WG fühlt man sich irgendwie immer so verpflichtet wenigstens EIN PAAR WORTE miteinander zu wechseln ... da habe ich halt kein Bock drauf. Also nicht immer. Aber naja, denk drüber nach! 3er WG ist sowieso nochmal eine Ecke schwieriger :'D

 

Jetzt aber zum eigentlich Thema hier. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 

Habe gerade Tagesthemen geschaut, aber irgendwann einfach ausgemacht, da mich der ganze Krieg und das Elend auf der Welt nur noch ... ankotzt. Ja, das ist das richtige Wort. Irgendwelche Kämpfer wollen alle Leute zu ihrem Glauben bekennen und bomben dafür ganze Städte aus und machen viele Menschen obachlos, zu Waisen und/oder WItwen/Witwer. Die Grenzen wurden "zugemacht" so dass nicht mal neue Nahrung oder medizinische Hilfe gebracht werden kann und die Leute verwenden schon ewig abgelaufenes Zeug jetzt. Täglich sterben Menschen in den Not-"Krankenkellern" und niemand kann oder will helfen. Ich verstehe es nicht. Man schaut den Leuten ins Gesicht und sieht einfach die Verzweiflung. Und das war jetzt NUR EINE STADT ... in tausenden von Städten sind solche Zustände und dann nehmen es sich TATSÄCHLICH, HIER IN DEUTSCHLAND irgendwelche Kackspaten raus, auf die Straße zu gehen "wir sind das Volk" zu rufen und auf der einen Seite für aber dann auch wieder gegen Asylbewerber zu sein. Jedes Land, was in irgeneiner Weise dazu in der Lage ist zu helfen, sollte dies tun. Sei es mit freiwilligen Helfern schicken, Gütern oder Flüchtige aufzunehmen.. aber NEIN, wir hier in Deutschland "müssen ja in Mülltonnen nach Pfand suchen, um die Rente aufzubessern." BULLSHIT! Jeder Mensch, der in unserem System - was in 95% der Fällen funktioniert - vernünftig handelt und lebt, wird vom Staat soweit unterstützt, dass man sowas NICHT machen muss. Klar, wenn du halt 'n beschissenen Kredit für irgendeinen Bullshit aufgenommen hast und derbe verschuldet bist, dann ist es deine verpisste Scheissschuld und nicht die Schuld unserer Regierung.  Und wenn du keinen Bock auf Anträge auszufüllen hast, dann erwarte aber auch nicht, dass man dir deinen Arsch hinterherträgt. Klar, ich bin auch absolut kein Fan der krassen Bürokratie. Aber so ist das hier nunmal und wenn es dir nicht passt, dann such dein Glück woanders. Es ist Zufall dass du in Deutschland geboren bist .. darauf brauch man nicht Stolz sein und wenn du gehen willst, dann geh. Die Leute wollen so viel mehr Freiheit, mehr von dem und mehr von jenem. Ziehen aber bei der Meinungsfreiheit ganz schnell den Schwanz ein. Seien es jene die Montag für Montag VERMUMMT mit leuchtenden Deutschlandkreuzen durch die Altstadt ziehen oder die Kölner, die jetzt ihren terrorkritschen Karnevalswagen zurückziehen.. Der Karneval war mal so gedacht, auf eine satirische Art Kritik an den aktuellen Geschehnissen in der Welt und der Politik zu machen. Angst vor Terror kann man immer haben , aber man kann sich doch schützen oder den Wagen einfach einbisschen mildern. Naja. Meine Gedanken werden immer verworrener und bevor ich noch mehr Mist schreibe. Lasse ich es jetzt.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (29. Januar 2015)

Danke Patie  Wir sind alle eher die Typen, die selber aufräumen und kochen als sich bekochen zu lassen. Ich kann so ein wenig was zubereiten und mein anderer Kumpel hat halt Koch gelernt, am Kochen sollte es nicht scheitern. Teilen zudem fast den selben Freundeskreis, man kennt sich also. Ich kenne die schon seit 10 Jahren und weiß, dass wir in ner WG funktionieren werden. Vorallem, weil wir jetzt keine verwöhnten Kinder sind, Arbeiten ja auch alle Vollzeit  Wenn ich in eine WG ziehen WÜRDE, dann nur mit diesen Leuten. Naja.

 

WAS mich aber noch zum grübeln bringt... ich hasse Menschen. Vom Prinzip her. Zumindest zu 80% der Zeit. Sei es Freunde, Familie oder Kollegen. Und wenn ich dann um 17 und 18 Uhr zu Hause bin, will ich mich halt nur noch vorn PC hocken und sonst was machen und nicht noch aktive Face2Face Kommunikation mit Leuten betreiben. Bisschen doof, aber ist nunmal so.


----------



## Patiekrice (29. Januar 2015)

Dann ist WG nichts für dich.


----------



## Aun (30. Januar 2015)

er muss ja nach 18 uhr nicht mehr mit den leuten reden. tür zu und ruhe. dh nicht, das er nicht in eine wg mit besagten leuten ziehen könnte


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (30. Januar 2015)

Das Wichtigste, hört ihr ähnliche Musik?
Nichts ist schlimmer als laute ätzende Musik.


----------



## Patiekrice (30. Januar 2015)

er muss ja nach 18 uhr nicht mehr mit den leuten reden. tür zu und ruhe. dh nicht, das er nicht in eine wg mit besagten leuten ziehen könnte

 

Keine Ahnung, ob du schonmal in einer WG gelebt hast, aber wenn er wirklich misanthropisch unterwegs ist und das Kumpels von ihm sind, wird er mit deiner Strategie nicht lange gut fahren. Ich ziehe das hier ja ähnlich durch, aber irgendwann kommen dann halt doch mal so gezwungene Gespräche und das nervt einfach nur. WG heißt IMMER, dass man sich auf jeden Fall mit den Leuten auseinandersetzen muss. Es sei denn man sagt von Anfang an, dass es eine Zweck-WG ist, aber wenn es zwei Kumpels sind, bezweifele ich dass das geplant war.


----------



## Ogil (30. Januar 2015)

Ich denke eine der grundlegenden Fragen wird ja auch sein: Reicht die Kohle fuer eine komplett eigene Wohnung? Meist zieht man ja in eine WG um Kosten zu sparen und nicht fuer die coolen sozialen Kontakte.


----------



## Patiekrice (30. Januar 2015)

Doch, gibt es auch Leute


----------



## Ogil (30. Januar 2015)

Deswegen steht da "meist" und nicht "immer"  

 

Wobei es in dem Fall hier, wo es eher heisst "Waer ja cool mit meinen 2 Kumpels ne Wohnung zu haben" noch bissl anders ist...


----------



## bkeleanor (30. Januar 2015)

wenn die kohle reicht dann eine eigene bude. scheiss egal wie gut du dich mit den kumpels verstehst.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (1. Februar 2015)

NEUES STAR WARS BATTLEFRONT ANGEKÜNDIGT 5/5

Habe die ersten beiden Teile so geliebt!


----------



## ZAM (1. Februar 2015)

NEUES STAR WARS BATTLEFRONT ANGEKÜNDIGT 5/5
Habe die ersten beiden Teile so geliebt!


Naja, angekündigt wurde es vor fast 2 Jahren .. und was regt dich daran jetzt auf? *g*


----------



## Wynn (1. Februar 2015)

vieleicht regt er/sie sich positiv drüber auf 

 

oder regt sich schonmal vorsorglich auf wenn die dlc/premium welle bei release kommt


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (1. Februar 2015)

Uhm sollte in den worüber freut ihr euch thread!

Aber jetzt wo wynn es sagt, passts auch hier. Die DLC Premium Pest bei Bf4 ist ekelhaft


----------



## Manowar (4. Februar 2015)

Aber jetzt wo wynn es sagt, passts auch hier. Die DLC Premium Pest bei Bf4 ist ekelhaft

 

Ich hätts soooo gern..will den Mist aber nicht unterstützen  -_-


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (4. Februar 2015)

Ich hätts soooo gern..will den Mist aber nicht unterstützen  -_-



Feel you...
Was sich EA rausnimmt wird immer dreister. Es ist eigentlich ein Unding, dass du für Vollpreistitel keine vollen Spiele bekommst.
Ich bin kein Feind von DLC, wenn er als Ergänzung zum Spiel kommt wie damals Addons. 
Aber das ich neben 70,- für das Spiel noch 3636747 Euro ausgeben soll für schon implementierten DLC, weil ich sonst kaum noch gescheit mit anderen spielen kann, sehe ich nicht ein. Von den ganzen Boosts und Boxen fang ich erst gar nicht an. Einfach dreist. 
Das schlimme ist, dass du dich als Verbraucher nicht wehren kannst. Klar kannste es dann vermeiden zu spielen, aber das ist auch nicht das Gelbe vom Ei...


----------



## MacLain (4. Februar 2015)

Was mich immer wieder aufregt ist das die Buffed Seite immer wieder so richtig rumspackt wegen der ganzen Werbung. Ich habe jetzt nicht so den Mega PC aber halbwegs up-to-date und eine recht schnelle Internetverbindung. Videos lasen sich eigentlich gar nicht schauen weil es nur am rumruckeln ist und der Seitenaufbau ist auch alles andere als Flüssig. Die ganzen Pulldowns, Popups und mini Videos nerven tierisch.


----------



## Manowar (4. Februar 2015)

Mich lockt das DLC mit den Maps von BF3..hab ich einfach sehr gern gespielt.

 

EA würde es begreifen, wenn es nicht so viele Leute gäbe, die es trotzdem kaufen. Selbstverständlich.

 

Ich werd mir Premium auch kaufen, wenn es mal irgendwo für 20&#8364; rumgeistert..

 

 


Was mich immer wieder aufregt ist das die Buffed Seite immer wieder so richtig rumspackt wegen der ganzen Werbung. Ich habe jetzt nicht so den Mega PC aber halbwegs up-to-date und eine recht schnelle Internetverbindung. Videos lasen sich eigentlich gar nicht schauen weil es nur am rumruckeln ist und der Seitenaufbau ist auch alles andere als Flüssig. Die ganzen Pulldowns, Popups und mini Videos nerven tierisch.
 


 

Das selbe Prinzip wie bei EA 

 

Mich fuckt es ab, also läuft Addblock.

Falls alles auf ein vernünftiges Maß gedreht wird, kann es runter. Dazu wird es nie kommen


----------



## Schrottinator (4. Februar 2015)

Ich zahl deswegen 2&#8364; im Monat.


----------



## MacLain (4. Februar 2015)

Ich zahl deswegen 2&#8364; im Monat.

 

Was so ein wenig von Schutzgeld erpressung hat. Zahle Geld oder wir Bremsen dich aus... Oh okay woher kommt mir das noch bekannt vor. 

 

Aber manchmal ist das hier wirklich sehr extrem wie die performance in den Keller geht.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (4. Februar 2015)

Adblockkkk


----------



## Keashaa (4. Februar 2015)

Sporttrainer, die nicht in der Lage sind, den Fortschritt ihrer Athleten auch mal mit einem Lob zu würdigen (muss ja kein großes sein), sondern immer nur neue Übungen einbauen und kritisieren

5/5


----------



## ZAM (4. Februar 2015)

Adblockkkk


Solche Kommentare. 10/5


----------



## Patiekrice (4. Februar 2015)

ICH WUSSTE DASS ES NOCH KOMMT AHAHAHAHHA!


----------



## ZAM (4. Februar 2015)

Naja, nicht nachvollziehbar? Ich geh auch nicht in Euer Geschäft mit dem Schild "Blos nichts kaufen, nur schauen.".


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (4. Februar 2015)

Das war'n Witz.
Use Buffed eh nur am Handy in der mobilen Version.


----------



## ZAM (4. Februar 2015)

Wobei die Idee mit dem Schild gar nicht so doof ist.


----------



## Patiekrice (4. Februar 2015)

Naja, nicht nachvollziehbar? Ich geh auch nicht in Euer Geschäft mit dem Schild "Blos nichts kaufen, nur schauen.".

 

machen die Leute aber trotzdem


----------



## ZAM (4. Februar 2015)

machen die Leute aber trotzdem 

 

Wir haben hier keinen Elbenwald-Shop, aber Ultra Comix und ich nehme fast jedes mal ne Predator-Figur mit.  

 

Aber ich glaube, ich überreize das Offtopic gerade.

 

Erm.. Topic ... Quellcode der mal funktionierte und plötzlich Fehler schmeißt 3/5


----------



## Schrottinator (4. Februar 2015)

Erm.. Topic ... Quellcode der mal funktionierte und plötzlich Fehler schmeißt 3/5

 

Für dich ist das ein Aufreger, für mich ein aktuelles Projekt.


----------



## Wynn (4. Februar 2015)

Wobei die Idee mit dem Schild gar nicht so doof ist.

 

Habt ihr eine Brücke ein paar alte Pcs einen alten Schreibtisch und paar Klappstühle übrig ?

 

Setzt ein paar Redakteure mit den tisch samt pc und klappstühle hin - einer noch mit ner antenne damit er gratis wlan findet und dann als schriftzug

 

"Wir sind leider auf die Einnahmen der Werbung angewissen, bitte deaktiverieren sie Adblock auf unserer Website damit es nicht so endet"


----------



## Keashaa (4. Februar 2015)

Wir haben hier keinen Elbenwald-Shop, aber Ultra Comix und ich nehme fast jedes mal ne Predator-Figur mit.  

 

Wenn ich im Ultra Comix jedes Mal das mitnehmen würde, was mir zusagt, wär ich ziemlich arm und meine Bude mit noch mehr Zeug voll, als sie es schon ist...


----------



## ZAM (4. Februar 2015)

Ich kann übrigens verstehen, wenn Werbung aus Performance-Gründen oder massiven Überlagerungen stört. Aber das ist weder beabsichtigt, noch gewünscht. Darum gibt es neben dem Thread zum Melden vor allem den tollen Link im Fußbereich jeder Seite "Probleme mit der Werbung melden". Die Meldungen bekommen wir in der Online-Abteilung,. aber wichtiger noch: Unser Werbedienstleister, die direkt das Problem und den Code zum Problemzeitpunkt analysieren können. 


Wenn ich im Ultra Comix jedes Mal das mitnehmen würde, was mir zusagt, wär ich ziemlich arm und meine Bude mit noch mehr Zeug voll, als sie es schon ist...

Einfach nicht zu oft hingehen


----------



## Grushdak (4. Februar 2015)

Apple ~/5

 

Wer gestern die Reportage zur Produktion von Apple gesehen hat, versteht, warum. 

Ein Grund mehr nix von denen zu kaufen.

 

Ich glaube nicht, daß die Reportage etra gegen Apple manipuliert wurde.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (5. Februar 2015)

Aus irgend einem verf*ckten Grund Bluthochdruck zu haben und nicht zu wissen, wieso 10000/100000

Dass mir das selbst ein Arzt nicht 100%ig sagen kann... 100000/100000

Dass (zur Zeit) mir bei auch nur der kleinen körperlichen Anstrengung duselig im Kopf wird 100000/100000

Dass ich VON JEDEM, selbst vom Arzt, zu hören bekomme "Ach ein Mann in ihrem Alter hat sowas eigentlich nicht " JA NE IST KLAR, MIT 24 HAT MAN SOWAS """"EIGENTLICH"""" NICHT


----------



## Wynn (5. Februar 2015)

Regst du dich vieleicht oft und extrem über sachen auf ?

 

ansonsten liegt es auch in den genen wenn die verwandten den hatten hat man den meist auch

 

ich habe zum bsp einen zu niedrigen blutdruck


----------



## Sh1k4ri (5. Februar 2015)

Ich mach mir Druck. Nicht direkt, aber unterbewusst. Ich weiß, dass das alles damit zu tun hat. Nur glaube ich nicht, dass Tabletten was dagegen tun können.  

Vorhin in der Praxis lag der auch bei 159/90. Ok, in der Arztpraxis kann man immer etwas abziehen - besonders bei mir. Hab jetzt jedenfalls zig Termine für Herz Echo, Langzeit-EKG, Blutabnahme. Usw. 

 

Hab ich alles schon vor 3 Jahren machen lassen. Und da waren meine Werte perfekt. Sowohl Herz als auch Blut und Blutdruck über den Tag verteilt. Will jetzt nicht OT gehen, es kotzt einfach nur an zu wissen, dass etwas nicht stimmt und man so einfach nix dagegen tun kann. Und komm mir nicht mit "Bleib ruhiger, mach dir keinen Druck".


----------



## Manowar (5. Februar 2015)

Genau da liegt aber die Lösung.

Bei mir gerade genau die selbe Scheiße..

Ging vor 2 Wochen so hoch, dass mir so ein Glycerinzeug in den Mund gesprüht wurde.

Ich mache Sport, rauche nicht mehr und esse gesünder.

 

Also.. Bleib ruhig und mach dir keinen Druck


----------



## Grushdak (5. Februar 2015)

Man kann aber auch nur empfehlen, ruhig zu bleiben.

Denn bei den Werten ist es nur knapp leichter Bluthochdruck - noch nichts Schlimmes.

 

Sowas kann durch viele Einflüsse kommen, die aber nicht grundlegend Schlimmes bedeuten.

 

Bei mir ist es eher andersrum.

Ich leide unter Blutniedrigdruck.


----------



## Wynn (5. Februar 2015)

ich habe im sommer und bei starken grippalen infekt nen blutdruck von 90 zu 60 und Hausarzt meint immer wieder es ist ein wunder das sie noch stehen


----------



## Patiekrice (5. Februar 2015)

blutdruck von 90 zu 60

 

 

lawl das ist mein Standard...?!


----------



## Wynn (5. Februar 2015)

In der Medizin gelten heute folgende Richtwerte, wenn die Bezeichnung Hypotonie zutreffend eingesetzt werden soll: Bei Kindern unter 90 (jeweils systolischer Blutdruck), bei Frauen unter 100, bei Männern unter 110, bei Senioren unter 120.

 

 


 

und im alter steigt ja noch der blutdruck 

 

bei dir ist er wohl noch im rahmen des normalen wohl


----------



## Patiekrice (5. Februar 2015)

Naja, die Ärzte sind immer geschockt. Aber ich sage halt, dass das immer so ist


----------



## Aun (5. Februar 2015)

Naja, die Ärzte sind immer geschockt. Aber ich sage halt, dass das immer so ist 

200 puls hab ich! bald


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (5. Februar 2015)

keine Ahnung was genau, aber irgendwie doch alles.


----------



## Aun (5. Februar 2015)

achja ich vergaß, komplette blockade der HWS und beider schultern. keine ahnung ob ich liegen/stehen/sitzen soll  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (5. Februar 2015)

Das hast du davon das du meintest der Bänderriss wäre verdient..


----------



## Aun (5. Februar 2015)

und dabei bleibe ich     hab dich auch lieb


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (5. Februar 2015)

&#9829;


----------



## Ascalari (6. Februar 2015)

Elite.Dangerous download von 0,30mb/s Spielt das hier auf Buffed eigentlich jemand?


----------



## ZAM (6. Februar 2015)

Elite.Dangerous download von 0,30mb/s Spielt das hier auf Buffed eigentlich jemand?

Sobald die Pile of Shame ein bisschen geschrumpft ist ^^


----------



## Patiekrice (6. Februar 2015)

Gerade kurz davor das erste Mal Leute den Laden zu verweisen :>


----------



## Wynn (6. Februar 2015)

haben sie mit döner die sammelfiguren besudelt ?


----------



## Patiekrice (6. Februar 2015)

Nein, einfach Waffen von den Wänden genommen und generell unverschämt gewesen.


----------



## Fremder123 (11. Februar 2015)

Kein direkter Aufreger, eher Irritation. Ich wundere mich warum 50 Shades of Grey so einen Hype verursacht, auch als in Kürze anstehender Film. Bisher ging ich davon aus dass uns im Jahr 2015 eigentlich so ein wenig Hausfrauen-Erotik nicht mehr aus der Ruhe bringt, wo gefühlt in jedem nachmittäglichen Boulevard-Magazin ähnliches zu sehen ist. Dennoch sind viele am durchdrehen und tuscheln hinter (virtuell) vorgehaltener Hand, weil da ein wenig mit Handschellen geklappert wird. Ich kenn auch einige Mädels die da reinrennen werden und die Karten schon vorbestellt haben (was ich da noch nie erlebt hab). Zumal der Film bei uns ab 16 freigegeben ist und somit selbst in einem Beate Uhse TV-Streifen mehr zu sehen sein sollte (ja wir empfangen sowas, ist im Sky-Paket mit drin^^).

 

Gibt halt Dinge die muss man nicht verstehen.^^  Aber vielleicht hab ich auch nur Vorurteile und Romane sowie Film sind es wert? Wer weiß...


----------



## Schrottinator (11. Februar 2015)

Das ist genau das Gleiche wie mit Feuchtgebiete. So bald es etwas f*ckrig wird, ist das voll toll.


----------



## Fremder123 (11. Februar 2015)

Ach doch, einen Aufreger hab ich dann doch noch: die von Pro7 mit viel Pomp angekündigte Serie The Flash. Gestern mal in den Piloten reingeschaut, aber dann auch nach ner dreiviertel Stunde wieder ausgemacht. Was soll denn das sein? Der Typ ist gegenüber den Comics viel zu jung und ein Spargeltarzan (ernsthaft, wem soll der Hanswurst gefährlich werden), das Kostüm sieht aus wie Daredevil im SM-Anzug, der Schnitt ist eine Zumutung - es wird einfach Szene an Szene geklatscht - und die Tricks selbst für Serienverhältnisse verdammt mies. Ehrlich, spätestens wenn der neue Flash in Nahaufnahme gezeigt wird oder als dieser Nebelfritze seinen schlechten CGI-Rauch rumbläst, da dachte ich unweigerlich an ein Studenten-Fan-Projekt, welches im Garten der Eltern als Bewerbungs-Tape für die Filmschule zusammengeschustert wird.

 

Sicher, es wird welche geben die das anders sehen (die Serie ist wohl recht erfolgreich), aber ich les dann doch lieber die Comics oder schau mir nochmal die Serie aus den 90ern an. Die war irgendwie passender.


----------



## Aun (11. Februar 2015)

die "special" effects von the asylum haben mehr drauf. the flash kannst sowas von in die tonne kloppen


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (11. Februar 2015)

Die Superhelden verhipstern doch eh immer mehr.

Evolve gekauft und kanns nicht spielen 2/5... weil ich jetzt 18 Seiten Projektarbeit schreiben werde! Hab jetzt ja Motivation mich flott durch zu wühlen.

Heute bei der Durchführung...das eine Kind... omg...


----------



## HerrGun (11. Februar 2015)

Kein direkter Aufreger, eher Irritation. Ich wundere mich warum 50 Shades of Grey so einen Hype verursacht, auch als in Kürze anstehender Film. Bisher ging ich davon aus dass uns im Jahr 2015 eigentlich so ein wenig Hausfrauen-Erotik nicht mehr aus der Ruhe bringt, wo gefühlt in jedem nachmittäglichen Boulevard-Magazin ähnliches zu sehen ist. Dennoch sind viele am durchdrehen und tuscheln hinter (virtuell) vorgehaltener Hand, weil da ein wenig mit Handschellen geklappert wird. Ich kenn auch einige Mädels die da reinrennen werden und die Karten schon vorbestellt haben (was ich da noch nie erlebt hab). Zumal der Film bei uns ab 16 freigegeben ist und somit selbst in einem Beate Uhse TV-Streifen mehr zu sehen sein sollte (ja wir empfangen sowas, ist im Sky-Paket mit drin^^).

 

Gibt halt Dinge die muss man nicht verstehen.^^  Aber vielleicht hab ich auch nur Vorurteile und Romane sowie Film sind es wert? Wer weiß...

hier muss ich dir auch zustimmen. Den Film habe ich natürlich nicht gesehen, aber wenn der ins Kino kommt, werde ich auch nicht hingehen. So was tue ich mir nicht an


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (11. Februar 2015)

Wenn Musiker die ich liebe sich dazu entscheiden Musik zu machen die ich nicht mehr so liebe unendlich/unendlich

ICH BIN DER MASSSTAB EURER MUSIKALISCHEN WERKE ICH ICH ICH ICH ALLEIN!


----------



## Patiekrice (11. Februar 2015)

ahahahhahaahahahhahaahahahhahaahahahhaha


----------



## Aun (11. Februar 2015)

Wenn Musiker die ich liebe sich dazu entscheiden Musik zu machen die ich nicht mehr so liebe unendlich/unendlich

ICH BIN DER MASSSTAB EURER MUSIKALISCHEN WERKE ICH ICH ICH ICH ALLEIN!

 

 


ahahahhahaahahahhahaahahahhahaahahahhaha

ohhhhhh sind da etwa bands wie enter shakira oder slipno auf die autotune und dubstep schiene aufgestegen?

(die frage war jetzt eigtl ernst gemeint)


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (11. Februar 2015)

Nein geht primär um Rap bei mir.


----------



## Patiekrice (12. Februar 2015)

Oma gib Handtasche.


----------



## Aun (12. Februar 2015)

Oma gib Handtasche.

wut?


----------



## Patiekrice (12. Februar 2015)

abgepackten Melonenmix von Rewe geholt und gegen irgendeine der Melonen allergisch


----------



## Manowar (18. Februar 2015)

Mein tolles Auto steht, seit gerade, online zum Verkauf. 

Das regt mich nicht auf, nur traurig


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (25. Februar 2015)

Deutsches Fußball Fernsehen, insbesondere wenn es um italienische Mannschaften geht. 

Die bösen Turiner! Zeige natürlich dann nur deren Fouls.

Ob die Italienschelle jemals verdaut wird?

 

hach Medien 5/5.


----------



## Patiekrice (26. Februar 2015)

Ich ärgere mich gerade einbisschen darüber, dass man bei einer Ikea-Bestellung (jajaja Ikea ist der Teufel, aber ich brauche dringend einen Schuhschrank und der ist ganz hübsch ) an der Haustür zahlen muss bzw. nur kann/darf. Würde gerne irgendwie JETZT zahlen, damit der Lieferdienst es einfach bei einem Nachbarn oder so abgeben kann, wenn ich am VORRAUSICHTLICHEN Liefertermin dann nicht zuhause bin.


----------



## Ogil (26. Februar 2015)

Gibt es da keine Zahlung per Kreditkarte?


----------



## Patiekrice (26. Februar 2015)

Ne, nicht mal das. Wenn ich online bestelle und es durch eine Spedition geliefert wird, bekommt dieser dann das Geld bei Lieferung der Ware. Schaue gerade schon auf alternativen Seiten rum, aber da gefällt mir einfach nichts oder es kostet (ungelogen) 200 Euro mehr.. Habe schon überlegt mir den doofen Schrank einfach zur Arbeit liefern zu lassen, aber 26kg dann nach hause schiffen ist auch doof


----------



## Sh1k4ri (27. Februar 2015)

Ne 2 in der Facharbeit... 2/5

House of Cards S3 nicht auf Netflix 5/5


----------



## Patiekrice (27. Februar 2015)

House of Cards bin ich gerade noch in der ersten Staffel ^-^ hihihi.


----------



## Patiekrice (27. Februar 2015)

Nebenkostenabrechnung fürs letzte Jahr.

 

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (27. Februar 2015)

Du guckst Drag Race?

Oder woher kennst du Courtney act?


----------



## Patiekrice (27. Februar 2015)

Öhm, ich war schonmal als Zuschauer bei Drag Race Shows  Aber ich schaue sowas nicht im Fernsehen.. kenne das Mädel dort nicht, fand das .gif nur witzig :>


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (27. Februar 2015)

Die ist von Ru Pauls Drag Race.


----------



## Reflox (28. Februar 2015)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 

[Screams Internally] /5


----------



## Patiekrice (28. Februar 2015)

Also bei Sand und co solltest du keine Probleme haben ehehhehe

 

 

tt: ebay-Verkäufer der meint er will mich melden und bla, weil ich ihm eine neutrale Bewertung gegeben habe.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (28. Februar 2015)

Wie kannst du nur amk


----------



## Dr.Gonzo (28. Februar 2015)

oh Patiegirl


----------



## Wynn (28. Februar 2015)

Ist doch ihre sache wenn sie eine neutrale bewertung abgibt was habt ihr zwei den ?


----------



## Sh1k4ri (28. Februar 2015)

Sarkasmus Wynn... Sarkasmus.


----------



## caspper (1. März 2015)

Jo jo


----------



## Patiekrice (3. März 2015)

Moritz hat während ich bei der Arbeit war irgendwas aus dem gelben Sack gefressen (ich muss mir unbedingt so eine geschlossene Tonne besorgen :<), hat (vermutlich daraufhin) ins Bad gekotzt und ich muss jetzt das ganze Bad wischen, weil der Geruch irgendwie nicht weggeht.. nicht mal nachdem ich Duftkerzen(!) angemacht und gelüftet habe :c


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (5. März 2015)

HARISSON MOTHERFUCKING JONES! unendlich/unendlich

Ich rage bei Spielen so gut wie nie.
Weder bei Trollen und Feedern in LoL noch über Autosniper und Camper in Shootern.

Aber dieser kleine Bastard macht mich so unfassbar pissig.
Ich bin gottverdammt der einzige Schamanenspieler unter all den Control Warris, Zoo Hexern und Face Huntern in meinem Rangbereich. DER FUCKING EINZIGE.
Kaum traue ich mich Doomhammer zu spielen KRIECHT DIESER #%{^}***#^^ AUS DEM ANUS SEINES BESITZERS & wendet das ganze Spiel. 
Der Witz ist er kommt IMMER exakt den nächsten turn. 
Der riecht meinen Doomhammer scheinbar.

Naja direkt nach Harisson Jones kommt auch schon Alexstraza. Hängt wohl mit der absurden Spielweise der Control Krieger zusammen.
"Uh ich bin so cooli, richte 8 Rundenlang alles hind und droppe im nächsten turn Grommash mit Inner Rage, ich habs so drauf"

Gott Hearthstone geht mir manchmal so auf den Keks. Ich liebe das Spiel, aber es gibt Decks da wirste Fuchsteufelswild. Zumal es doch oft Schere-Stein-Papier ist.

Von Force of Nature + Roar fang ich gar nicht erst an.

Der Punkt ist einfach, es gibt Decks die leisten absolut nichts, sind komplett hirnamputiert und stumpf und gewinnen auf unfassbar lame Art.

Und nein ich spielr nicht einfach was anderes. Konsequenz heißt auch Holzwege zu Ende zu gehen.

Hoffe Blizz veröffentlicht mal was auf Rang 1-6 gespielt wird. Meine Prognose:
-30% Control Krieger
-40% Facehunter
-20% Mechmage
-10% anderer Shizzldizzle bestehend aus Zoo Hexern und Palas.

Vorallem sind das 95% Netdecks. Wenn wenigstens eigene Arbeit drin stecken würde. ~.~

Sorry für den Wall of Hate, aber in den letzten Tagen Rankedspielen hat sich einiges angesammelt!


----------



## Patiekrice (6. März 2015)

<3


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (6. März 2015)

Danke jetzt fühl ich mich besser :')


----------



## eMJay (6. März 2015)

Dieser einer Amazon Verkäufer der mir einen "refurbished" Router als Neuware verkauft hat ganz von der falschen Version abgesehen...und bis dato die Rücksendung nicht zahlen möchte...


----------



## DarthMarkus1st (6. März 2015)

das neue buffed-Layout 5/5

 

egal nach was ich suche, es ist alles total unübersichtlich und die verschiedenen Proportionen sind beim besten Willen nicht gewöhnungsbedürftig, sondern einfach unakzeptabel!

mal gespant ob unsere libe Moderatorin isch wirklich dem Feedback annimmt und was sie draus macht...

 

bis dahin tummel ich mich jetzt lieber bei wowhead.com rum


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (6. März 2015)

Das neue mobile Layout suckt auch.


----------



## ZAM (6. März 2015)

Kein Support, weil falsches Forum, falscher Thread.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (6. März 2015)

Wo darf ich maulen?


----------



## kaepteniglo (6. März 2015)

Schau doch mal im Support-Forum vorbei 

 

PS: Und bitte sachlich


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (6. März 2015)

So, hab einen beleidigenden Beitrag verfasst.
Anspielen auf den Beruf eurer Mütter eingeschlossen.


----------



## ZAM (6. März 2015)

Ausdrucksfähigkeit mancher Mitmenschen 5/5 ...


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (6. März 2015)

Ich hab dich auch lieb.<3

 

 

Internetz motzt grad. 2/5 

Bin doch am Spartaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaacus gucken.


----------



## bkeleanor (6. März 2015)

ich hatte einen moment bis ich das forum wieder gefunden habe...aber ansonsten ist es toll. linksbündig. ich mags.

falscher thread zwar aber ...

ich habe im falschen thread gepostet 1/5 -> what a save!


----------



## Magogan (10. März 2015)

Da denkt man sich, man könne mal zu BMW gehen und dort Reparaturen und Wartungen machen lassen, um besseren Service zu bekommen als in freien Werkstätten.

Ergebnis: Ich hab knapp 1300 Euro gezahlt und die hat es nicht interessiert, wie ich zum Autohaus kommen soll. Ich wurde weder abgeholt noch habe ich ein Busticket bekommen. Ich habe mich dann dort beschwert, weil ich für den Preis solch einen Service einfach erwarte. Und man sagte mir ernsthaft, dass ich doch zur Konkurrenz gehen soll, um nach Hause und zurück zum Autohaus zu kommen. Aber wenn ich mir einen neuen 7er BMW (Preis: 80k bis 175k) kaufe, dann kann man nochmal darüber reden, ob man mich von zuhause abholen kann... 5/5

Abgesehen davon bin ich eigentlich zufrieden gewesen, aber irgendwie haben die es dadurch geschafft, dass ich da nicht länger Kunde sein will...

Na ja, Audi baut ja auch schöne Autos - und die bieten mir auch einen kostenlosen Shuttle-Service an...


----------



## Aun (10. März 2015)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



du bist echt sowas von.... mehr als grün hinter den ohren.......... ich hab keinen bock mehr deine idiotie und inkompetenz zu kommentieren, fängt ja bei deinem angeblichen beamer an...


----------



## Ogil (10. März 2015)

Vertragswerkstaetten sind doch eh ueberschaetzt. Gleiche oder schlechtere Leistung (man muss sich ja nicht anstrengen - die Kunden die ein Auto der Marke XYZ fahren kommen ja eh) zu hoeherem Preis. Darauf kann ich verzichten. Bei freien Werkstaetten gibt es natuerlich auch Pfeifen - aber da muss man sich halt umschauen und ausprobieren bis man die richtige gefunden hat.

 

PS: Meine Werkstatt hat auch nicht sowas wie abholen/Mietwagen/pipapo - dafuer einen Meister der Ahnung hat und Autos repariert ohne dem Kunden irgendwelchen Schnulli unterzujubeln und das Ganze zu fairen Preisen. Manchmal ist er zwar ein wenig verplant - aber das kostet dann nur ihn selbst...


----------



## Magogan (10. März 2015)

Bei fairen Preisen wäre ich auch zufrieden, wenn ich das Busticket selbst zahlen müsste. Aber nicht für 120 Euro pro Stunde. Und ich habe für ganze 250 Minuten Arbeit gezahlt und werde dann so behandelt.


----------



## BloodyEyeX (10. März 2015)

manchmal bin ich n bisschen froh aufm dorf zu leben. da kennt man die leute und natürlich auch immer nen kfz meister der einem billig aushelfen kann. <3


----------



## Magogan (10. März 2015)

Was mich noch mehr aufregt, ist, dass man mir erst nach der Begutachtung des Wagens gesagt hat, dass mich der Shuttle-Service nur nach Hause bringt, aber nicht wieder abholt. Das hätte man auch vorher erwähnen können, dann hätte ich mir auch eine andere Werkstatt suchen können...


----------



## Dr.Gonzo (10. März 2015)

Warum nimmst du dir denn kein Taxi und sparst dir den ganzen Ärger?


----------



## Aun (11. März 2015)

Warum nimmst du dir denn kein Taxi und sparst dir den ganzen Ärger?

er fährt nen 10 jahre alten bmw, er is was besseres als wir alle zusammen


----------



## Magogan (11. März 2015)

Erzähl doch nicht immer so einen Unsinn, Aun, der BMW ist fast 13 Jahre alt, nicht 10. xD

Es geht doch um das Prinzip. Wieso soll ich ein Taxi bezahlen, wenn ich schon deutlich mehr zahle als bei anderen Werkstätten, die mich trotz des günstigeren Preises auch nach Hause bringen und wieder abholen? Ich wäre da ja auch hingefahren, wenn ich das vorher gewusst hätte... Aber ist ja jetzt auch egal.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (11. März 2015)

Wie kann man nur so sein.
Ich bete das er eigentlich nur trollt, sollte er in echt sein wie er sich hier gibt... Mein Beileid.


----------



## Magogan (11. März 2015)

Was denn? Ich erwarte Service für mein Geld. Das ist ja nun nicht abwegig. Ich verlange ja auch nicht so viel, dass das unmöglich wäre, das den Kunden anzubieten. Und wenn man mir keinen Service bieten will, wechsle ich eben zu einem anderen Hersteller/Anbieter - erst recht, wenn man mir das sogar sagt, statt sich zu entschuldigen. Ich war nicht umsonst da Kunde und hatte auch vor, es zu bleiben und mir irgendwann einen BMW zu kaufen. Aber jetzt wird das nächste Fahrzeug wohl ein Audi.

Wenn ihr euch schlechten Service gefallen lassen wollt, könnt ihr das gerne tun. Ich werde es nicht. Ich habe Besseres zu tun als durch den Regen zum Autohaus zu laufen, wenn ich viel Geld bezahlen soll.


----------



## Loony555 (11. März 2015)

Um mich da auch mal ein wenig zu beteiligen, da ich auch in einem Autohaus (Vertragshändler) arbeite...

 

1. Klingt etwas nach halber Wahrheit. Wenn man freundlich (bzw. überhaupt) fragt, ist es in jedem Haus, das ich kenne, sehr wohl möglich, abgeholt zu werden (vor allem, wenn das Haus ohnehin einen speziellen Shuttleservice betreibt!). Für Stammkunden oder in Ausnahmefällen kann man auch mal kurz einen Azubi zum Abholen losschicken.

Es gibt leider auch gelegentlich Stoßzeiten, in denen die halbe Belegschaft krank ist, drei Azubis in der Schule sind, und der Rest mit Arbeit überlastet. Dann ist es eben wirklich mal ausnahmsweise(!) nicht möglich. Dafür sollte dann auch etwas Verständnis da sein. Das ist keine böse Absicht, um den Kunden zu ärgern. 

2. Selbstverständlich bezahlt das Autohaus keine Fremdleistungen wie Bus- oder Zugtickets bzw. Taxifahrten.

3. Service hin oder her, aber nichts für ungut, wenn jemand mit einem 13 Jahre alten Auto ankommt, da wird nicht vollautomatisch der rote Teppich ausgerollt und das Champagnerglas befüllt. Das ist bei keiner Marke so! (Mal vielleicht von Ferrari und Co. abgesehen.)

Auch deine (künftige) Audi-Werkstatt wird dies garantiert nicht automatisch tun.


----------



## Fremder123 (11. März 2015)

Ich wurde weder abgeholt noch habe ich ein Busticket bekommen.



 

Aufgeregt hab ich mich gestern mal wieder über den deutschen "Humor". Meine Frau hat sich so einen TV-Abklatsch von Hangover auf Sat 1 angesehen und ich hab ab und zu übern Laptop gelinst und mitgesehen. Was für ein langweiliger, lahmarschiger Mist und das wird dann auch noch als Komödie verkauft. Kriegen "wir" Deutschen sowas wirklich nicht hin? Einfach mal ein guter Film zum ablachen? Klar gibts paar ordentliche Sachen wie die alten Otto-Filme, Fack ju Göhte oder auch Schuh des Manitu, aber das sind ja eher Ausnahmen. Kein Wunder dass ich fast nur amerikanische Produktionen schau. Die nerven zwar ab und an mit dem dort obligatorischen Fäkalhumor (geht scheinbar nicht ohne wenigstens einmal gerülpst oder gekotzt zu haben), aber insgesamt gibt es da doch weitaus bessere Filme zum ablachen. Schade drum.


----------



## Magogan (11. März 2015)

Wie alt das Auto ist, ist doch irrelevant, ich habe schließlich für Reparaturen etc. gezahlt und wollte kein neues Auto kaufen. Bustickets etc. werden hier bei einigen Autohäusern angeboten, sogar bei Ford. Und Ford ist keine "Premium-Marke". Und ich musste nicht einmal fragen, man hat mir schon direkt nach der Begutachtung gesagt, dass Abholen definitiv nicht möglich ist.

Ich bin eigentlich immer freundlich, aber wenn die das nicht anbieten, kann ich da auch mit Freundlichkeit nichts erreichen. Eigentlich war man eher mir gegenüber unfreundlich als andersherum.

Wenn es an der Auslastung liegt, dann kann man mir das auch so sagen, dann habe ich auch Verständnis dafür.

Bei Audi werde ich kostenlos nach Hause gebracht und wieder abgeholt, das hatte man mir am Telefon versichert. Ebenso bei Fiat.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (11. März 2015)

Stop it


----------



## justblue (11. März 2015)

2. Selbstverständlich bezahlt das Autohaus keine Fremdleistungen wie Bus- oder Zugtickets bzw. Taxifahrten.



Wenn ich mein Auto zum Service bringe, werde ich jedes mal gefragt, ob ich zwei Tickets für die Öffentlichen Verkehrsmittel brauche, damit ich nach Hause fahren kann und auch wieder zum Abholen zurückkomme. Wenn ich ja sage, bekomme ich sie auch. ;-)


----------



## Patiekrice (11. März 2015)

MADEMYDAY. Danke!

 

Ich rege mich wieder über die eine Tante hier auf, die den Kaffee so beschissen macht, dass ich den eigentlich nicht mehr bei ihr holen will .. ihre Kolleginnen geben sich echt Mühe, aber sie meint "für so und so viel Euro brauch man nicht viel erwarten"


----------



## bkeleanor (13. März 2015)

sauber, van der garde und der ganze formel 1 zirkus. 2/5


----------



## Patiekrice (14. März 2015)

_Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,_
 
_ich bin seit einiger Zeit Kunde bei Ihnen und bisher auch immer ausgesprochen zufrieden mit der Lieferzeit und der Ware gewesen. Leider musste ich heute festellen, dass beim Packen meiner letzten Bestellung (Bestellnummer 5******) wohl leider irgendjemand nicht ganz bei der Sache war. Ich habe das Paket heute gegen 8:30 angenommen und beim Auspacken kam mir schon ein komischer Geruch entgegen und meine beiden Katzen war an dem Paket noch interessierter als sonst. Irgendeiner Ihrer Lageristen/Packer/Praktikanten/oder was auch immer hat die "Lilly's Kitchen" Artikel einfach wahrlos in den Karton geworfen, ohne jegliche Sicherung der Ware und es ist NATÜRLICH passiert, dass eine dieser SEHR DÜNNEN Kunststoffpackungen von "Lilly's Kitchen" von einer 6er Packung MACS's Dosen zerquetscht wurde. Das Katzenfutter hat sich im Karton verteilt, klebte an der restlichen Ware und es ist einfach ärgerlich, dass durch so fahrlässige Packart meine Ware beschädigt, verschmutzt und teilweise auch zerstört worden ist._
 
_Es ist nicht meine Art sich so aufzuregen, aber als ich dann an meinem freien Samstag um 9 Uhr in Katzennassfutter gelangt habe, ist mir einfach nur noch zum Kotzen gewesen. Leider habe ich nicht gesehen, dass Ihr Telefonservice heute nur bis 14 Uhr besetzt ist, sonst hätte ich schon eher angerufen, statt diese Email jetzt zu schreiben. Ich habe Fotos von der Misere gemacht, damit Sie wissen, dass das nicht einfach nur Mumpitz ist. Diese finden Sie im Anhang der Email. Ich hoffe Sie können mir in irgendeiner Weise entgegen kommen._
 
_Meine Kundennummer ist die 1****_
_Mit freundlichen Grüßen_
 
_____________
 
Mal sehen was der Kundensupport mir darauf schreibt


----------



## Magogan (15. März 2015)

Du bekommst deine Pakete so früh und ich muss immer bis nachmittags/abends warten...

Zu hohe Bordsteine an Parkplätzen. Wer baut sowas? Man kann doch damit rechnen, dass da jemand dagegen fährt oder wie ich nicht mehr ganz drüberpasst und sich den Unterboden des Autos zerkratzt... Und das am Freitag, dem 13., auf dem Weg zum Karosserie- und Lackierzentrum, bei dem ich die Dellen in meinem Auto, die jemand mit seiner Autotür verursacht hat und dann abgehauen ist, beseitigen lassen wollte (was übrigens 700 Euro kosten würde). Hatte mich verfahren und wollte nach dem Weg fragen und nur deswegen hab ich auf dem Parkplatz mit dem zu hohen Bordstein geparkt... Ist das Zufall, dass das am Freitag, dem 13., passiert? Wäre das auch an einem anderen Tag passiert? Und was haben die Illuminaten damit zu tun?


----------



## Patiekrice (15. März 2015)

Du bekommst deine Pakete so früh und ich muss immer bis nachmittags/abends warten...
 

 

Kommt auf den Lieferdienst an. DHL kommt zwischen 8 und 9 Uhr, Hermes erst gegen Nachmittag.


----------



## Patiekrice (18. März 2015)

Ich bin so neidisch auf manche Menschen und ihre Gene Q______Q


----------



## Aun (18. März 2015)

Ich bin so neidisch auf manche Menschen und ihre Gene Q______Q

jetzt bin ich neugierig 

 

 

 

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (18. März 2015)

ICH WILL TWITCH GUCKEN 5/5


----------



## Magogan (18. März 2015)

Ruhe, ich will schlafen!!!

...

Irgendwie regt mich das auf, dass jemand einfach seine Tür gegen mein Auto haut und dann abhaut... 700 Euro Schaden Oo 5/5

Ist zwar schon ein bisschen her, aber trotzdem doof...

Das hab ich doch vor ein paar Tagen schon mal geschrieben Oo Mein Gedächtnis 3/5


----------



## Aun (18. März 2015)

seit wann hat man bei nem blechschaden 700&#8364; schaden? war das ein vorschlaghammer? oder is dein angeblicher bmw aus chinastahl?

depp!


----------



## Magogan (19. März 2015)

Genau an einer Kante/Ausbuchtung/was auch immer vom Blech und richtige Lackschäden und Dellen. Da müsste eigentlich die ganze Stelle aufwendig ausgebeult und neu lackiert werden. Man sagte mir beim Karosserie- und Lackzentrum, dass das um die 700 Euro kostet.


----------



## Schrottinator (19. März 2015)

Schau mal nach einem anderen Angebot. Klingt ein bisschen als ob man dich übern Tisch ziehen will.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (19. März 2015)

Mündliche Abschlussprüfung morgen, mir geht so langsam der Bammel :x 3/5


----------



## Sh1k4ri (19. März 2015)

FUCK KONAMI http://www.eurogamer.net/articles/2015-03-19-hideo-kojimas-name-removed-from-metal-gear-solid-5-branding10/10

 

Das wars wohl mit Silent Hills. Ist einfach krass, einfach so nen Entwickler komplett aus dem Spiel zu streichen (Credits). Wow. Kojima ist Konami. So ein Mist, dass es ohne Konami kein SH geben kann...


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (19. März 2015)

WAS WAS WAS WAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAS WAS WAS WAS


----------



## Magogan (20. März 2015)

Schau mal nach einem anderen Angebot. Klingt ein bisschen als ob man dich übern Tisch ziehen will.

Na ja, das Blech ist an der Stelle verstärkt, das ist bestimmt einiges an Arbeit, das wieder richtig hinzubekommen.

Hab es gestern woanders machen lassen, es ist fast weg und sieht mehr oder weniger gut aus. Zumindest besser als vorher. Und ich habe insgesamt nur 250 Euro bezahlt.


----------



## Magogan (23. März 2015)

Jetzt hab ich mich gefreut, dass es 400 MBit/s bei mir ab April geben wird und dann rufe ich heute an und erfahre den Preis: 100 Euro im Monat (inklusive Telefon-Flat). Und das Beste: Nur 5 Mbit/s Upload. Das reicht nicht mal aus, um mit voller Geschwindigkeit herunterzuladen, weil TCP noch eine Empfangsbestätigung für jedes Paket zurücksendet...


----------



## Shadlight (23. März 2015)

Deine 120 mbit reichen ja auch nicht..


----------



## Magogan (23. März 2015)

Sind 128 MBit/s. Und nein, die reichen nicht, wenn ich mal ein paar Spiele herunterladen will. Das dauert immer ewig...

Es sind jetzt übrigens doch 10 MBit/s Upload... Die kennen ihre eigenen Tarife nicht xD


----------



## kaepteniglo (23. März 2015)

Hm... was zum Geier lädst du denn so runter, was bei 128 MBit/s "ewig" dauert?

 

PS: Was ist bei dir "ewig"? Vlt. lädst du auch von den falschen Quellen 

 

Zum Topic: Die Luxusprobleme, welche einige beim Internetanschluss haben. Viele haben gerade mal 2% der Geschwindigkeit.


----------



## Aun (23. März 2015)

warscheinlich das ganze verseuchte zeugs von boerse oder so ^^


----------



## painschkes (23. März 2015)

_Ach..bei der Boerse ist alles in Ordnung..woher ich das weiß? Keine Ahnung.  _

 

_@Topic:

Wohnungssuche _

 

_Und das gleiche wie vom kaeptn._


----------



## Sh1k4ri (23. März 2015)

Doch Mago, sie reichen. Sie reichen vollkommen aus.


----------



## Aun (23. März 2015)

vllt braucht er es ja für seinen "livechat" mit dirtymago in 4k 


btt: leute die sich über das wetter aufregen. is zu kalt. viel zu schnell zu warm..... boar ey


----------



## Aun (25. März 2015)

http://www.focus.de/kultur/musik/unterschied-zwischen-german-wings-und-hot-wings-geschmacklos-rapper-money-boy-verhoehnt-4u9525-absturz_id_4567779.html


pfui pfui pfui. schämt euch ihr ösis

zeit mal wieder iwo einzumarschieren


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (25. März 2015)

Immer diese geheuchelte weltweite Betroffenheit, interessiert doch eigentlich keinen von euch wirklich.

Wäre ja auch strange sich darüber zu freuen. Finde es widerlich wie Leute wie Raab soziale Anerkennung daraus generieren wollen. #nolikemenschen.


----------



## Grushdak (25. März 2015)

Leute wie Du, die auch noch ihre "Möchtegern-Späßchen" machen müssen - siehe R.i.P.-Thread! ~/5

Was erlaubst Du Dir eigentlich, anzumaßen, es wäre nur Heuchlerei!

 

Naja, sollte mir aber klar sein, bei Deinem Nicknamen - wie passend.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (25. März 2015)

Warum ich mir das erlaube? Weil es die Wahrheit ist. Morgen interessiert es doch eh keinen mehr, außer die Angehörigen.
Frage mich eh warum jeder seine "Trauer" bekunden muss, fühlt man sich besser, wenn man angebliche Gefühlsregungen zum Besten gibt? Was bringt das?
Keiner freut sich über Unfälle. Aber gut Grushdak du bist ja eh unser Moralapostel. &#9996;&#65039;
Heuchler 5/5

Hab zu dem Thema heute einen schönen Post auf Facebook gelesen. Das erinnert mich doch sehr an den Tugce Vorfall, keine Woche später gab es den gleichen Vorfall nur mit einem Jungen der sich eingemischt hat und getötet wurde. Um den hat sich keine Sau gekümmert.
Da war weder mediales noch humanitäres Interesse vorhanden.

Merkste selbst oder?

Btw, da du ja gerne auf meinem Nickname rumbeißt, stell dir vor der sozial inkompatible engagiert sich bei der Flüchtlingshilfe. <:
Also schließ nicht von Nicknames auf Charakterzüge.


----------



## ZAM (25. März 2015)

Warum ich mir das erlaube?

 

Aber nicht in unserem RIP-Thread.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (25. März 2015)

Aber nicht in unserem RIP-Thread. 

Ok Boss! ^_^


----------



## Sh1k4ri (25. März 2015)

Wir wünschen Menschen ja auch Gesundheit, wenn sie niesen. Warum ? Weil man es halt so macht. Bringt es den Menschen weiter, wird er gesund ? Nein, es zeigt aber ein gewisses Verständnis. Hier ist es nicht anders. Sich darüber aufzuregen ist genau so sinnlos als sich darüber aufzuregen, dass es Leute gibt, dies mit Sarkasmus zu nehmen.

 

Ich war gestern wirklich geschockt. Genau so geschockt bin ich, wenn ich lese, dass die ISIS tausende Kinder ermordet. Anteilnahme zeigen ist nichts negatives.


----------



## Ogil (25. März 2015)

Dazu kommt natuerlich auch, dass einen sowas umso mehr beruehrt ,je naeher es einem kommt. Ich sitze jaehrlich etwa 10x in einem inner-europaeischen Billigflieger und da sagt man sich nach so einem Unglueck schon mal "Ach Du Scheisse - das haette auch ich sein koennen"...


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (25. März 2015)

Hätte hätte Fahrradkette, wenn man so denkt, dürfte man ja nichtmal Angstfrei vor die Tür. Ihr wisst was ich meine. 

 

Was mich eben stört ist das es ein zielgerichtetes "Verständnis" und kein internationales ist. Sobald etwas in Deutschland oder in der Nähe passiert heißt es immer ohje ohje ohje oh weh oh weh.

Die Wertigkeit der Leben ist scheinbar unterschiedlich, so wirkt es.

Weltweit passieren auch wirklich schlimme Dinge, die interessieren aber kein Saue. Bzw keiner zeigt "Verständnis".

Aber warum dann jetzt? Weil es etwas lokaleres ist? Und genau das finde ich so ekelhaft.

 

 

Ich bestelle mir mal meinen Je suis Germanwings Hoodie.


----------



## Fenya (25. März 2015)

Und was ist deine Alternative? Darf man jetzt nicht mal mehr Mitgefühl zeigen, ohne als "Heuchler" oder "ekelhaft" bezeichnet zu werden, weil man ja nicht um jeden einzelnen Toten auf der gesamten Welt trauern kann? Und weil das ja so schrecklich unfair wäre, darf man zu gar nichts mehr eine Gefühlsregung haben? Am besten gar keine Regungen mehr zeigen? Scheint ja heutzutage eh "cool" zu sein, was?

 

Solche Einstellungen finde ich wiederum irgendwie ekelhaft. -.-


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (25. März 2015)

Stimmt, ihr seid ja auch noch nächste Woche sehr betrübt deswegen. Sorry, vergesse immer wieder wie tief die Betroffenheit bei Unbetroffenen ist.


----------



## Ogil (25. März 2015)

Was mich eben stört ist das es ein zielgerichtetes "Verständnis" und kein internationales ist. Sobald etwas in Deutschland oder in der Nähe passiert heißt es immer ohje ohje ohje oh weh oh weh.

Die Wertigkeit der Leben ist scheinbar unterschiedlich, so wirkt es.

Weltweit passieren auch wirklich schlimme Dinge, die interessieren aber kein Saue. Bzw keiner zeigt "Verständnis".

Aber warum dann jetzt? Weil es etwas lokaleres ist? Und genau das finde ich so ekelhaft.

 

Der Hinweis liegt doch schon im Wort "Betroffenheit". Der Mensch fuehlt sich dann betroffen und umso mehr betroffen, desto mehr er den Eindruck hat, dass er selbst durch einen Vorfall betroffen ist oder sein koennte. Irgendwo ist Krieg und Leute sterben? Schlimm - aber hier ist ja kein Krieg. Eklig und herzlos? Bestimmt - aber da greift dann eben ein gewisser Selbstschutz um nicht Morgens zu sagen "Das hat doch alles keinen Sinn - ich bleib einfach liegen und sterbe.". Leute die selbst einen Krieg erlebt haben reagieren da anders.

 

Und nein - ich denke nicht dass es daran liegt weil etwas "lokaler" ist - mit "naeher" meinte ich nicht unbedingt nur oertlich sondern vor allem emotional naeher oder auch einfach eine Situation die den Menschen naeher ist weil sie sich schon selbst darin befanden oder sich zumindest darin vorstellen koennen. Und ein Flugzeugabsturz mit vielen Toten, in Europa, von einer als "sicher" geglaubten deutschen Airline, die ins bei Deutschen beliebte Spanien flog - das hat halt viele Beruehrungspunkte.

 

 


Sorry, vergesse immer wieder wie tief die Betroffenheit bei Unbetroffenen ist.

 

Macht ja nix. Ich vergesse auch immer wie stark der Profilierungsdrang meiner Mitmenschen ist. Mir geht es sicher nicht darum, dass sich nun jeder "betroffen" fuehlen muss oder irgendwo seine Betroffenheit durch "RIP"-Kundgebungen oder traurige Bildchen/Posts/Statusmeldungen zum Ausdruck bringen muss (das mach ich ganz sicher auch nicht) - aber das reflexhafte Geschrei von Heuchelei und das Wettern gegen jedwede derartige Bekundung nervt gewaltig. Ist halt so ein typisches Internet-Verhalten wo jeder mal den Arsch raushaengen lassen darf ohne irgendwelche Konsequenzen fuerchten zu muessen...


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (25. März 2015)

Der Hinweis liegt doch schon im Wort "Betroffenheit". Der Mensch fuehlt sich dann betroffen und umso mehr betroffen, desto mehr er den Eindruck hat, dass er selbst durch einen Vorfall betroffen ist oder sein koennte. Irgendwo ist Krieg und Leute sterben? Schlimm - aber hier ist ja kein Krieg. Eklig und herzlos? Bestimmt - aber da greift dann eben ein gewisser Selbstschutz um nicht Morgens zu sagen "Das hat doch alles keinen Sinn - ich bleib einfach liegen und sterbe.". Leute die selbst einen Krieg erlebt haben reagieren da anders.

 

Und nein - ich denke nicht dass es daran liegt weil etwas "lokaler" ist - mit "naeher" meinte ich nicht unbedingt nur oertlich sondern vor allem emotional naeher oder auch einfach eine Situation die den Menschen naeher ist weil sie sich schon selbst darin befanden oder sich zumindest darin vorstellen koennen. Und ein Flugzeugabsturz mit vielen Toten, in Europa, von einer als "sicher" geglaubten deutschen Airline, die ins bei Deutschen beliebte Spanien flog - das hat halt viele Beruehrungspunkte.

 

 

 

Macht ja nix. Ich vergesse auch immer wie stark der Profilierungsdrang meiner Mitmenschen ist. Mir geht es sicher nicht darum, dass sich nun jeder "betroffen" fuehlen muss oder irgendwo seine Betroffenheit durch "RIP"-Kundgebungen oder traurige Bildchen/Posts/Statusmeldungen zum Ausdruck bringen muss (das mach ich ganz sicher auch nicht) - aber das reflexhafte Geschrei von Heuchelei und das Wettern gegen jedwede derartige Bekundung nervt gewaltig. Ist halt so ein typisches Internet-Verhalten wo jeder mal den Arsch raushaengen lassen darf ohne irgendwelche Konsequenzen fuerchten zu muessen...

Wenn es dich tröstet, ich vertrete diese Meinung auch im echten Leben. :>

Nicht weil ich "cool" oder "hart" bin, es ist einfach meine Sichtweise & stell dir vor hier, ich ecke genauso an wie hier. Aber das ist okay. Du verstehst zumindst meinen Ansatzpunkt.

Das du mit lokal nicht den Ort meinst, ist mir klar, da du ja scheinbar viel fliegst. Ich rede allerdings von der örtlichen Lokalität, denn wäre das Unglück im Takatukaland wäre nicht einmal die Hälfte so "betrübt".

 

Ziehe hier ja auch Konsequenzen, dass mich unreflektierte Menschen wie Fenya oder Grushdak nicht mögen, aber auch das ist vollkommen okay. Ich muss und will nicht everybodys Darling sein. Dafür kann ich frei Denken. Für mich ist es ein wertvolles Privileg.  <:


----------



## Patiekrice (25. März 2015)

Ich finde es auch schrecklich, dass so viele unschuldige Menschen ihr Leben geben mussten und täglich leider auch weiterhin geben werden. Aber ich finde es etwas "too much", dass TV-Sendungen wegen EINES Unglückes nicht ausgestrahlt werden, obwohl sie nicht im direkten Zusammenhang mit dem/einem Unglück stehen.

 

Das ist meine Meinung dazu.


----------



## Grushdak (25. März 2015)

*@* Sozialinkompatibelhttp://forum.buffed.de/index.php/user/630431-sozialinkompatibel/
Du kannst scheinbar nicht anders - erst  sich im R.I.P lustig machen, jetzt hier noch beleidigen.

 

Ich kann ja verstehen, daß Dir die weltweite Trauer auf den Keks geht.

Nur jeder trauert anders, wenn er trauert oder auch nur schockiert ist.

Das steht auch jedem zu und bedarf nicht erst einer Erlaubnis.

 

Und wenn Du schon "reflektierte" Menschen" einbringst ... dann bist Du das ja scheinbar selbst - so als FB Sympathisant.

Denn damit argumentierst Du ja u.a..

Und 'ne eigene Meinung habe ich schon, oder was meinst Du, warum gleich Dein Post im R.I.P. Thread verschwunden ist?!

Weil ich den Mund aufmache und Gott sei Dank mit meiner Meinung auch nicht alleine stehe, wie Du sehen kannst.

 

Und mich berühren viele Sachen.

Vor 2 Tagen gab es u.a. auch nen schlimmen Verkehrsunfall in Peru nahe Lima (u.a. 3 Reisebusse 1 LkW mit ca 37 Toten, glaube ich)

Da dachte ich wieder an die Bus-Urlaubsreise meiner Eltern dort vor 3 Jahren - wo auch mein Vater an einer Klippe tötlich abstürzte.

 

Woher willst Du eigentlich wissen, was wen wie wirklich gerade berührt.

Ich glaube kaum, daß Du dazu in der Lage bist.

 

Unglücke, egal welcher Art sind ein empfindliches Thema.

Da haben weder Witzeleien (die gar keine sind) und Beleidigungen absoulut nix zu suchen - da nur geschmackslos.

 

Ist man da ein Querdenker, ist es einfach besser, mal stille zu sein.

 

last word ... bin raus aus dieser Disskussion ... bei Dir scheinbar nur vergeudete Zeit

 

btt


----------



## BloodyEyeX (25. März 2015)

Ermal ganz grundsätzlich:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 

Ich kann gut nachvollziehen was Selbstinkompatibel mit "too much" meint. Meine Eltern fliegen heute in den Urlaub (auf dem Rückflug mit German Wings). Ich hab ja kein Problem damit das im Radio die immer gleichen Fakten wie ein Mantra wiederholt werden, das Radio kann ja nicht wissen ob ich schon seit 8 Stunden zuhöre oder grade erst eingeschaltet habe. Aber wenn die im Radio über technische Defekte im Zusammenhang mit schlechter Wartung spekulieren und im Anschluss eine German Wings Werbung "Für nur 69&#8364; in den Süden" titelt, dann hört der Spaß echt auf. Diese Katastrophen werden medial ausgeschlachtet und auf Kollateralschäden wird oft keine Rücksicht genommen.

Was für den Bergbauer die Goldader ist, ist für den Journalisten der Flugzeugabsturz.

Natürlich sind die ganzen Betroffenheitsbekundungen gesellschaftlicher Konsens und vollkommen gut und berechtigt. Im Lichte der Medienlandschaft wirken für mich dennoch viele wie Heuchler.

Was den Unmut bei Sozialinkompatibel und mir wohl am meisten verstärkt ist die Unverhältnismäßigkeit mit der berichtet wird. Von dem Unfall in Peru habe ich zum Beispiel nie etwas gehört. Ebenso wie viele andere Tragödien die sich aktuell ereignen und niemals eine Medienpräsens  erhalten werden, weil das Flugzeugunglück alles überschattet.

 

Zum einen denke ich das vieles Heuchelei ist. Zum anderen gestehe ich jedem ein seine Betroffenheit zu zeigen.


----------



## Magogan (25. März 2015)

Schwarzer Humor will auch gelernt sein, Moneyboy hat das wohl irgendwie nicht so ganz verstanden...

Ich hab auch Witze über den Tod meiner Oma gemacht - wieso auch nicht? Soll ich jetzt deswegen ewig traurig sein? Menschen sterben eben, da kann man nichts machen. Ich bin nicht traurig, ich bin logisch. Das Wohl vieler wiegt schwerer als das Wohl von wenigen oder eines einzelnen. Leben Sie lange und in Frieden. Oh, ich hab wohl zu viel Star Trek geguckt...

Was mich aufregt? Hmm... Dass ich zu viel Geld für Pizza ausgebe -.-


----------



## Grushdak (25. März 2015)

allerlast word ...

 

Das mit dem Ausschlachten durch Medien (leider) - stimme ich vollkommen zu - viele Menschen wollen es doch aber so.

Das mit Heuchlerei ... natürlich kann auch sowas dabei sein, würde sowas aber niemanden unterstellen.

 

In meiner Trauer und der meiner Mutter gab es sehr viele Beileidsbekundungen, meine Mutter konnte es teils nicht mehr hören.

Dabei meinten es alle doch nur gut - ist halt schwer, in solchen Situationen die richtigen Worten/Gesten zu finden.

 

Und dennoch gab es ein besseres Gefühl - in dieser Ohnmacht und des Gefühls des alleineseins. 

Man fühlt sich dann nicht ganz so alleingelassen.

 

@ Mago

 

Logik? Was ist Logik, wer gibt da 'nen Maßstab vor?

Jeder entwickelt meist seine eigene Logik - und jede kann richtig sein - individuell angepasst.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (25. März 2015)

Ich warte jetzt schon seit knapp einer Stunde auf den Pizzabotendude. Macht mich grad ziemlich betroffen... 2/5


----------



## Magogan (25. März 2015)

Man bestellt ja auch abends keine Pizza, da dauert das immer lange  Um 14 Uhr ist die beste Uhrzeit. Oder alternativ ein paar Stunden vorher anrufen und sagen, dass die die um 18 Uhr liefern sollen, dann kommt die meist auch recht pünktlich.


----------



## Thoor (25. März 2015)

Warum ich mir das erlaube? Weil es die Wahrheit ist. Morgen interessiert es doch eh keinen mehr, außer die Angehörigen.

 

Sehe ich genau so. Keine Ahnung was im "RIP Thread" war oder ist, interessiert mich auch nicht. Ich sehe es aber ähnlich wie du, mir geht diese einstudierte weltweite Trauer auch gegen den Strich. Zumal meiner Meinung nach viele Leute Betroffenenheit mit Trauer verwechseln. Nach meiner Ansicht kann man bei so etwas Trauer nur bei persönlichem Einbezug empfinden, sprich wenn ich Angehörige oder Freunde oder meinetwegen auch noch Freunde von Freunden verloren habe. Alles andere ist Betroffenheit, die beim tragischen Germanwingsunfall auch nur derart breit vertreten ist weil es eben eine deutsche Airline in einem Nachbarland war und nicht eine Airline am anderen Ende der Welt. Zudem finde ich diese mediale Ausschlachtung in soialen Netzwerken einfach nur pervers. Mal eben n #RIP gesetzt und das Profilbild auf Facebook gewechselt und schon hat man +5 Karmapunkte. Wo sind eigentlich die Hashtagposts für die 500 Frauen und Kindern die gestern von Boko Haramn verschleppt worden sind? Richtig, das war ja in Nigeria, weit weg vom bequemen heimischen Sofa.

 

Ich will damit nicht sagen das der Flugzeugabsturz nicht tragisch war, ich bin auch schockiert und empfinde Mitleid für die Angehörigen. Aber es ist nunmal leider nicht das einzige Elend auf dieser Welt. Ich wünsche den Angehörigen und Freunden das die Leichen möglichst schnell geborgen werden können um so auch Gewissheit über das Schicksal ihrer Liebsten zu haben um irgendwann damit abschliessen zu können.

 

Und bevor ihr euch jetzt aufregt, ja ich bin ein Arschloch - aber wenigstens ein ehrliches.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (25. März 2015)

Dass meine Pizza nicht gekommen ist, jetzt hab ich nen Burger.. 1/5

 

Es ist jetzt gut mit dem Thema. Jeder schaut auf sich selbst und lebt sein Leben. Dann wird man auch glücklich...


----------



## Grushdak (25. März 2015)

Thoor, Du weißt schon, wofür das R.i.P. steht und was es bedeutet, oder?

 

Denn es ging hier in der Diskussion rein um R.I.P Sachen - nicht um das Elend allgemein.


----------



## Thoor (25. März 2015)

Thoor, Du weißt schon, wofür das R.i.P. steht und was es bedeutet, oder?

 

Denn es ging hier in der Diskussion rein um R.I.P Sachen - nicht um das Elend allgemein.

Stell dir vor das weiss ich. Ich habe mich mit meinem Post auch auf den anderen Thread bezogen. Aber whatever.

 

Btw 5/5 das ich natürlich in 4 Jahren genau dann so richtig übel krank werde, wenn ich meine dreiwöchige Abschlussarbeit mit anschliessender Präsentation beginne... #FML ._.


----------



## BloodyEyeX (25. März 2015)

Ich warte jetzt schon seit knapp einer Stunde auf den Pizzabotendude. Macht mich grad ziemlich betroffen... 2/5 

 

Ich möchte hiermit mein aufrichtiges Beileid bekunden.

 

@Mago: Logische Menschen geben nicht zu viel für ihre Pizza aus.

 

@all: Ich find Peter Krause hat nen tollen Vortrag gemacht, der erklärt warum man im Inet immer so gerne aneinander vorbei redet:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ryiuuUKQJy0

 

@TE: Mein Kiefer tut weh wie sau. Antibiotika sind in der Tat nicht schmerzmindernd -.-;


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (25. März 2015)

Grushdak? Ich habe niemanden beleidigt, lediglich Verhalten angeprangert. Habe ehrlich gesagt wenig Lust mich weiter mit deiner zusammenhangslosen Wortkotze zu beschäftigen. (Ja, Wortkotze darfst du Mimose als Beleidigung auffassen. :>)
Kann mich dem nordischen Gott nur anschließen.

Deswegen ist jetzt auch gut.


----------



## Wynn (25. März 2015)

@TE: Mein Kiefer tut weh wie sau. Antibiotika sind in der Tat nicht schmerzmindernd -.-;

 

Nur entzündungshemmend 

 

Haben sie dir keine vernünftigen Tabletten verschrieben die dir nachts beim einschlafen helfen ?


----------



## Thoor (25. März 2015)

@TE: Mein Kiefer tut weh wie sau. Antibiotika sind in der Tat nicht schmerzmindernd -.-;


Klingt nach Extraktion eines renitenten Weisheitszahns... Falls ja mein Beileid, war glaub das schlimmste was ich in meinen 23 Jahren bisher erlebt habe


----------



## Aun (25. März 2015)

na ein glück hab ich keinen



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




ins foum gepostet. den apeshit hätte wohl niemand überlebt.





btt: mein nacken


OOOOOT: get back to work bitches. es nützt hier keinem was gegen sozis aussagen nen mob aufzuhetzen und umgekehrt.
sick shit is sick shit!


----------



## Sh1k4ri (26. März 2015)

ABA STAR WARS IST FIEL BESSA ALS STAR TREK


----------



## Aun (26. März 2015)

ABA STAR WARS IST FIEL BESSA ALS STAR TREK 

Stargate!


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (26. März 2015)

Firefly...


----------



## Schrottinator (26. März 2015)

Babylon 5


----------



## ZAM (26. März 2015)

Das Blizzard noch nie ein gutes Timing hatten. Patchen Hearthstone in meiner Urlaubswoche. #Schade .. muss die Datenbank 1 Woche warten.

10/5


----------



## bkeleanor (27. März 2015)

der german wings fall. 3/5


----------



## Veshrae (27. März 2015)

Monitorhalterung Lieferung laut E-Mail: Heute, 12:25

Lieferung laut Webinterface des Anbieters: Montag, 17:00

 

w_t_f

 

5/5


----------



## Aun (27. März 2015)

blizzards server pingpong atm


----------



## Patiekrice (27. März 2015)




----------



## Sh1k4ri (27. März 2015)

Ziemlich angepisst, weil sowohl gamestop als auch MM kein Bloodborne hatten... 4/5


----------



## Patiekrice (27. März 2015)

EYCKELER MALT Vegetaria, vegetarische Burger gibt es nicht mehr im Rewe hier bei mir um die Ecke


----------



## Magogan (27. März 2015)

DHL...

Hab Game of Thrones vorbestellt, es sollte gestern geliefert werden, ist aber bis heute nicht da... Gut, der Fahrer hatte gestern laut DHL einen Unfall, aber man sollte doch erwarten können, dass die es schaffen, das heute auszuliefern? Laut Sendungsverfolgung ist das noch nicht einmal in Zustellung...


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (1. April 2015)

Fertig mit Lost. 1/5
Jetzt geister ich wieder durch Netflix, was ich als nächstes schauen soll.

Gucke jetzt mal "Dread" war letztens kurz davor mir den für'n 5er zu holen. 
Hab jetzt 15min geguckt, arg trashig.


----------



## Tikume (1. April 2015)

Heute wird jeder Depp mit einerm superdämlichen Aprilscherz antanzen und sich dabei toll fühlen.


----------



## Schrottinator (1. April 2015)

dito


----------



## kaepteniglo (1. April 2015)

Der "Aprilscherz" bei uns ist, dass unser Telefon nicht mehr über die bekannte Nummer geht, weil der Vertrag gestern bei KD ausgelaufen ist und die Nummer (noch) nicht zur Telekom portiert wurde. Bestätigung dazu existiert seit 5.12.14 mit dem tollen Text der Telekom:

"Wir melden uns vorher rechtzeitig genug...."

 

Dann ist keiner in der Firma, der da eventuell was machen könnte... Also bleibt es wieder an mir hängen


----------



## Aun (1. April 2015)

man sollte reddit und andere seiten meiden, oder nicht ^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## kaepteniglo (1. April 2015)

Leider ist das bei mir nur kein Aprilscherz sondern traurige Wahrheit 

 

Durch Anbieterwechsel und Umzug ging der genehmigte Portierungsantrag "verloren"....


----------



## Aun (1. April 2015)

das hab ich schon verstanden, wollte aber nur auf den aprilscherz antworten


----------



## Patiekrice (5. April 2015)

Ich würde aus meiner DsA-Gruppe geworfen, weil ich nicht wie die alle arbeitslos oder Student bin und daher nicht so viel Zeit wie die für das HOBBY aufbringen kann.

Ich sollte letzte Woche mit dem Spielführer noch ein Soloabenteuer fix über Skype spielen nach meinem Feierabend abends, habe aber 45min vor Feierabend erfahren, dass meine Oma nicht mehr lange zu leben hat (Leberkrebs soweit dass die Ärzte nichts mehr machen können), als ich dann Feierabend hatte, hatte ich natürlich andere Dinge im Kopf, als jetzt meinem Spielleiter zu schreiben. Ich habe einfach nicht mehr dran gedacht. Als ich mich dann nach ein paar Stunden und vielen Telefonaten/Textnachrichten mit meiner Familie wieder beruhigt hatte (ich wohne 700km entfernt von meiner Familie), habe ich dann meine Facebooknachrichten gecheckt und gesehen dass er da geschrieben hat, wann ich denn mal on komme bla bla .. ich habe ihm dann geschrieben, dass ich vorhin erfahren habe dass ein Familienmitglied nicht mehr lange hat und ich daher andere Dinge im Kopf hatte und habe mich entschuldigt. Daraufhin meinte er, dass er sich den Abend extra freigenommen habe und so weiter und so fort. Konnte ich in dem Moment auch nicht mehr ändern, aber ich hatte in dem Moment einfach nicht die Lust und die Laune dazu eine Szene zu spielen in der ich Mord und Todschlag ausübe - KOMISCH. Wir wollten dann einen neuen Termin ausmachen, aber mein Terminkalender ist bis nächste Woche ziemlich voll und ich will sowas eigentlich nicht zwischen Tür und Angel machen.

Ich habe gestern meinen Facebookaccount deaktiviert (hatte ich schon lange geplant) und war daher nicht mehr für die Pappenheimer darüber erreichbar, aber natürlich über mein Handy. Gestern Abend hatte ich dann mal wieder einen Abend für nur mich und meinen Freund .. da fangen die auf einmal AUS DEM NICHTS an Telefonterror zu machen. Also mein Spielleiter und eine Mitspielerin. Ich habs Handy einfach stumm gemacht, weil es mir zu doof war um 21 Uhr an einem Samstagabend irgendwie mich mit denen auseinander zu setzen, weil ich mir dachte "eine SMS tut es doch auch, oder?" - Nunja - die kam dann auch irgendwann, dass sie das Material was ich habe wiederbräuchten - schnellstmöglich. Sie meinte dann, wann ich denn mal zuhause bin und bla. Ich habe LEIDER LEIDER geschrieben "JETZT gerade bin ich zuhause und mache mir eigentlich einen schönen Abend mit meinem Freund." daraufhin kam von ihr, ob wir uns nicht morgen um 10 Uhr (! ich glaub es hackt.) da und da treffen könnten. Habe ich einfach "Nein." geschrieben ... naja, bin dann in den Flugmodus gegangen. Knapp eine Stunde später klingelt es an der Tür.. nachdem ich nicht binnen von 20Sekunden an der Tür war, klingelt es noch einmal. Und da kommt meine stark übergewichtige, in schwarz gekleidete Mitspielerin angestampft und mit einem Blick der töten will. Sie sagte mir dann, dass sie mich rauswerfen (nachdem ich ihr das Material gegeben habe) und bla bla... ich habe nur gesagt, dass ich es schade und schwach finde. Sie ist dann wieder von denen gestampft und ich habe mir den ganzen Abend noch Gedanken gemacht. Ich habe dann meinem ehemaligen Spielleiter folgende Nachricht heute morgen hinterlassen:

 

_"Guten Morgen, ich habe jetzt eine Nacht drüber geschlafen, mich aber doch dafür entschlossen euch das nochmal klar zu machen: Ihr übertreibt es. Ja, ich bin gestern nicht an mein Handy gegangen, nein das hatte nichts mit euch zu tun. Ich finde einfach dass man nicht rund um die Uhr 7 Tage die Woche erreichbar sein muss. Auch ein Grund wieso ich mich nach und nach von den sozialen Medien verabschiede. Weil genau dieses Denken dort erschaffen wird. Ich habe gestern seit langem mal wieder einen Abend nur für mich und meinen Freund gehabt. Einen Samstagabend. Ich verstehe nicht wieso man da dann so einen Telefonterror machen muss, wenn man heute eh nicht spielt und somit die Sachen nicht UNBEDINGT heute brauch. Als mir Anni dann aber gestern Abend gesagt hat, dass ihr mich rauswerft... da ist dann der Groschen gefallen; Ihr wolltet die Sachen DESWEGEN wieder haben und nicht weil ihr sie jetzt direkt, sofort braucht.. sondern nur weil ICH sie nicht mehr haben sollte. Schwach. Ihr hättet mir einfach sagen können, dass ihr raus bin, dann hätte ich euch die Sachen auch natürlich noch zu einem passenden Zeitpunkt wiedergegeben (aber nicht an einem Samstagabend und auch nicht um 10 Uhr am Ostersonntag)... jedoch als Vorwand zu nehmen, dass ihr die für die nächste Spielrunde (wann auch immer diese sein mag) braucht, ist wirklich lächerlich und zeugt von keinem Rückgrat. Ich frage mich auch, wann ihr diese Entscheidung getroffen habt? In den paar Stunden, in denen ich gestern mal nicht für euch erreichbar war? Letzte Woche als ich erfahren habe dass meine Oma nur noch ein paar Wochen zu leben hat und ich da gerade andere Dinge im Kopf hatte, als dir abzusagen dass ich gerade keine Lust habe mich mit einem Spiel mit Mord und Todschlag zu beschäftigen? Wenn eure Entscheidung an einem dieser beiden Tage getroffen wurde, kann ich nur sagen dass ihr gründlich eure sozialen Fähigkeiten und eure Empathie in Frage stellen solltet. Ich finde es schade, bin aber nicht traurig. Ich bin eher enttäuscht, da ich dachte bei euch eine coole Gemeinschaft von netten Leuten getroffen zu haben. Aber leider musste ich feststellen, dass ihr einfach nur verbissene, engstirnige Leute mit zu viel Freizeit seid, die sich nicht in andere Personen hineinversetzen können. Viel Erfolg trotzdem weiterhin noch"_

 

Ich wollte noch was mit "verschissenen Nerds", "Ich weiss, dass ihr alle miteinander schlaft und euch nur daher ertragt" und so einbauen .. habe ich aber gelassen  Ich denke so war der Text schon ganz in Ordnung. Bin wirklich mehr enttäuscht, als sauer irgendwie. Naja - nevermind. Ich hoffe Schrotti ist bald mit seinem online P&P soweit


----------



## Schrottinator (5. April 2015)

Ich wollte noch was mit "verschissenen Nerds", "Ich weiss, dass ihr alle miteinander schlaft und euch nur daher ertragt" und so einbauen .. habe ich aber gelassen  Ich denke so war der Text schon ganz in Ordnung. 

Finde ich gut, dass du sowas weggelassen hast. Hätte nur die Botschaft kaputt gemacht, dich als "hysterische und unverschämte Ziege" dargestellt und denen was gegeben, worüber sie hätten lachen können.

 

 


 Ich hoffe Schrotti ist bald mit seinem online P&P soweit 

Ich gebe auf jeden Fall bescheid, wenn es was interessantes dazu zu verkünden gibt. Im Augenblick hab ich aber das Problem, dass mein Plan nicht aufgeht. Vieles von dem, was ich umsetzten konnte, geht mit der geplanten Technologie doch nicht. Ich muss deswegen nach geeigneten Alternativen schauen.


----------



## Patiekrice (5. April 2015)

Eben, ich hab es einfach runtergeschluckt weil ich dachte dass es da nicht angebracht ist und genau das erzeugt hätte.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (5. April 2015)

Schrotti?!?!?? was mit unserer cs skype session?!?!
Beziehung beendet ey. 

@Patie sei froh das du die los bischt.&#9996;&#65039;


----------



## Schrottinator (5. April 2015)

Schrotti?!?!?? was mit unserer cs skype session?!?!
Beziehung beendet ey.

Ach jetzt auf einmal? Sonst hieß es immer nur, dass ich zu fett für dich wäre.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (5. April 2015)

Du bist perfekt wie du bist herzchen.&#10084;&#65039;


----------



## Manowar (8. April 2015)

Nunja..wie es sich anhört, hast du nunmal zu wenig Zeit geopfert 

Als ich in wow in einer Progress-Gilde war, war es nichtmal in Ordnung, wenn du pinkel gegangen wärest (obwohl du nur auf der Ersatzbank gesessen hättest) 

 

Es ist halt ne sau dämliche Sucht und einfach nur bescheuert.

Die werden dich auch nicht verstehen - es ist denen scheiß egal...


----------



## Schrottinator (8. April 2015)

Ich bin damals aus meiner WoW-Gilde geflogen, weil ich Abitur hatte.


----------



## Veshrae (8. April 2015)

Ich bin damals aus meiner WoW-Gilde geflogen, weil ich Abitur hatte.

 

Was setzt du auch die Prioritäten falsch?

WoW > all!


----------



## Ogil (8. April 2015)

Ich bin damals aus meiner WoW-Gilde geflogen, weil ich Abitur hatte.

 

Tja - das nennt man dann ueberqualifiziert.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (9. April 2015)

Schlafprobleme. 5/5


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (9. April 2015)

Schlafprobleme. 5/5


Es ist erst 10 vor 22:00?


----------



## Sh1k4ri (9. April 2015)

Wenn man seit 4 Uhr wach ist...


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (9. April 2015)

I feel you, hab seit 1-2 Wochen auch Probleme mit dem Schlafen. Ist wohl die Zeitumstellung. :/


----------



## bkeleanor (10. April 2015)

Ich würde aus meiner DsA-Gruppe geworfen

kurze Frage fürs Verständnis. Wofür steht DsA?


----------



## Trollmops (10. April 2015)

*Das Schwarze Auge* (*DSA*) ist ein deutsches Pen-&-Paper-Rollenspiel, das von Ulrich Kiesow 1984 für Schmidt Spiele in Kooperation mit Droemer Knaur herausgegeben wurde. Es basiert auf der Fantasy-Spielwelt Aventurien, die von Hans Joachim Alpers, Werner Fuchs und Ulrich Kiesow entworfen wurde.

Das hat zumindest googlepedia gemeint. Kein Gewähr.


----------



## kaepteniglo (11. April 2015)

Die FAA.... wegen "Niedrigen Wolken" sitze ich in Philadelphia 2h 40min länger rum als geplant.....


----------



## Aun (11. April 2015)

sei froh dass nicht eine einzige schneeflocke fällt. da wäre alles dicht ^^


----------



## Manowar (11. April 2015)

Die FAA.... wegen "Niedrigen Wolken" sitze ich in Philadelphia 2h 40min länger rum als geplant.....

 

Ach es ging schon los?

Viel Spaß!


----------



## Blueeye52 (13. April 2015)

Mich regen die derzeitigen Lags in GW2 und Swotor so richtig auf. Bin nah dran nur noch Offline Games zu zocken.


----------



## ZAM (13. April 2015)

- Nach 8 Stunden schlaf morgens aufwachen, als wäre ich eben erst eingenickt. 5/5

- Die aktuellen Hardwarepreise 100/5


----------



## Schrottinator (14. April 2015)

Jeder bei Warner Bros. und Netherrealm sollte sich in einer Reihe aufstellen und dann einfach mal von jedem Kunden eine Ohrfeige mit nem Kettenhandschuh kassieren.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (14. April 2015)

Jeder bei Warner Bros. und Netherrealm sollte sich in einer Reihe aufstellen und dann einfach mal von jedem Kunden eine Ohrfeige mit nem Kettenhandschuh kassieren.

 

PC Masterrace am A*

 

Der Mitarbeiter, der Idee mit dem Downloadverfahren hatte (es funktioniert ja - siehe jedes Blizzard Spiel), sollte ne Beförderung bekommen. Genius.


----------



## Schrottinator (14. April 2015)

Warner Bros. meinte ja noch, dass man kurz vor dem Release noch schnell das Spiel für DE und Japan sperren müsste. Erst kassieren und danach sperren nenne ich Betrug.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (14. April 2015)

Das heißt du hast geblecht und keinen tödlichen Kampf?


----------



## Schrottinator (14. April 2015)

Jupp. Ich bin grad so angepisst, ich würde am liebsten irgendwas kaputt machen oder irgendwem weh.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (15. April 2015)

Es ist ja nicht so, dass es für die Hersteller absolut nicht absehbar ist das es in DE nicht vertrieben werden darf. Gibt ja nicht schon achtundsiebentausendzig Vorgänger die einen zarten Hauch von Erfahrung mitbringen zwischen unserem wunderbaren freiem Land und dem tödlichen Kampf. :roll eyes:


----------



## ZAM (15. April 2015)

@Sozi: Indiziert (was es noch nicht ist) != Vertriebsverbot. Nicht offiziell erschienen != Verkaufsverbot.

!= bedeutet ungleich. :-P
Wenn ich das alles richtig recherchiert habe, sollte es eigentlich bei Steam aktivierbar sein für DE, aber Valve hat das wohl "verbockt" und momentan wird sich drum gekümmert. Einfach mal abwarten.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (15. April 2015)

määähhh bäähh Zam du Oberlehrer :/
Ein nicht erschienen erfolgt aus den Erfahrungen eines Verbots. Schrotti hat es aber erworben :p


----------



## ZAM (15. April 2015)

Es gibt noch andere Titel die nicht erschienen oder indiziert sind, aber regulär aktivierbar. Bspw. der Vorgänger, oder AvP von 2010.


----------



## Serafyn (15. April 2015)

Wenn sich den ganzen Tag auf eine schöne, abendliche Daddelrunde freut. Man heimkommt, den PC anwirft und.......kein I-Net da ist.  Unbezahlbar...


----------



## Patiekrice (19. April 2015)

Doofe, doofe Menschen.

Nagut - das waren gerade viele unglückliche Ereignisse, die aufeinander folgten ... aber diese Jack Wolfskin-Familie während ihrer Fahrradtour war einfach das i-Tüpfelchen.

Erst habe ich mein Buttercroissant auf dem Weg vom Lidl zu mir verloren.. habe es aber noch früh genug gemerkt und dachte mir, dass ich dann beim Bäcker unterwegs eben halt mache und mir da ein neues hole. Vorweg: Ich HASSE diesen Lidl.. das ist wirklich nur Sonntagsnotfalllösung... :c und ich brauchte Süßigkeiten. Und darin waren auch einfach nur Untermenschen und davon viel zu viele... 

Naja - dann beim Bäcker angehalten mitm Rad, stehen da zwei Kerle mit "super highend Radequip" und der eine hält ein anderes Rad noch fest und ein anderes unbemanntes Rad steht QUER VOR DEN FAHRRADSTÄNDERN. WIE BEKNACKT KANN ICH DENN SEIN?! Habe die Herren dann gefragt, ob das Rad auch zu einen von ihren Kamaraden gehöre .. "öööh, denken schon...?" daraufhin sagte ich, dass ich davon gerne ein Foto für meine "auch Radfahrer parken scheisse"-Sammlung machen würde. Die beiden haben sich verdutzt angeschaut, ich habe abgewunken und bin in den Bäcker rein .. und da standen dann zwei Frauen in EXAKT DEM GLEICHEN RADOUTFIT WIE DIE MÄNNER DRAUSSEN ... und ich wollte erst was sagen... aber habs gelassen. Die Beiden sind dann raus und ich habe aus dem Augenwinkel gesehen, dass die Männer denen irgendwas erzählt haben und die daraufhin wieder in den Bäcker geschaut haben


----------



## bkeleanor (20. April 2015)

Doofe, doofe Menschen.

...darin waren auch einfach nur Untermenschen und davon viel zu viele... 
 

obwohl ich nicht da war, und ich dich nicht wirklich kenne, und mir das ganze eigentlich am A*sch vorbei gehen könnte, wollte ich dir doch sagen, dass dein text dich auch nicht gerade wie die hellste leuchte da stehen lässt.

was du mit untermenschen meinst weiss ich nicht aber da auch ich ab und zu in einem lidl oder aldi süsses hole fühle ich mich auch etwas angepisst.

von daher dein text 2/5


----------



## Manowar (20. April 2015)

Dieser Smiley passt hier soooo oft ->


----------



## Patiekrice (20. April 2015)

obwohl ich nicht da war, und ich dich nicht wirklich kenne, und mir das ganze eigentlich am A*sch vorbei gehen könnte, wollte ich dir doch sagen, dass dein text dich auch nicht gerade wie die hellste leuchte da stehen lässt.

was du mit untermenschen meinst weiss ich nicht aber da auch ich ab und zu in einem lidl oder aldi süsses hole fühle ich mich auch etwas angepisst.

von daher dein text 2/5

 

Naaa, ich bin eigentlich schon ganz clever.


----------



## Veshrae (20. April 2015)

obwohl ich nicht da war, und ich dich nicht wirklich kenne, und mir das ganze eigentlich am A*sch vorbei gehen könnte, wollte ich dir doch sagen, dass dein text dich auch nicht gerade wie die hellste leuchte da stehen lässt.

was du mit untermenschen meinst weiss ich nicht aber da auch ich ab und zu in einem lidl oder aldi süsses hole fühle ich mich auch etwas angepisst.

von daher dein text 2/5

 

Untermenschen haben nichts mit deren Einkaufsgewohnheiten (wo sie einkaufen) zu tun.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (20. April 2015)

Nein mich ^.^


----------



## Wynn (20. April 2015)

Was haste den schönes beim Bäcker gekauft Sozi ? ^^


----------



## ZAM (20. April 2015)

Was haste den schönes beim Bäcker gekauft Sozi ? ^^

 

Ist das nicht was für den GUMO?


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (20. April 2015)

Was haste den schönes beim Bäcker gekauft Sozi ? ^^



Einen Soja-Karamel-kaffe-latte-laktosefrei aus fairem Anbau, habe dann noch eine Weile in der Bäckerei verbracht und durch Instagramm gescrollt(Natürlich Selfie gemacht).
War bisschen pissig, da es keine Macbooks als Untertasse gab. Würde ja sagen Saftladen, aber kein Apple im Angebot!!
#niewieder

Schönes Wetter und ich muss nachher zum Arzt fahren. Das heißt 2 Stunden im Zug sitzen. Meeeeh. 5/5
Werd mir wohl den Kicker oder so holen.


----------



## Grushdak (20. April 2015)

Gerade Nix 5/5 ... wenn ich den "kleinen" Streit mit 1&1 ausblende

....

 

_*edit:*_

Gerade eben sind RTL bei dem Milionärs-Special 3 gewaltige Fehler unterlaufen,

was der Kandidatin den Sieg "versaut" hat.

 

_Frage war_:

Welche Partei hat im aktuellen Bundestag die wenigsten Sitze?

A- kA .... B-CSU (1. Fehler) .... C-Bündnis 90/Grüne (2. Fehler) .... D-Die Linke

 

Nach einem 50/50 Joker stand nur noch B und D da. (3. Fehler)


----------



## Magogan (21. April 2015)

@Patiekrice: "Untermensch ist ein Begriff aus dem Sprachgebrauch der Nationalsozialisten und der Eugeniker. In der Ideologie des Nationalsozialismus galten die Arier, also besonders die germanischen Völker, den übrigen als überlegen."

*hust*

Mist, ich muss aufstehen 5/5


----------



## Manowar (21. April 2015)

Du bist Fuba.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (21. April 2015)

Arier sind also germanische Völker? Da hat wohl einer nicht aufgepasst in der Schule.

*hust*

Vielleicht nur Klugscheißen, wenn's keine Logohrroe ist.


----------



## bkeleanor (21. April 2015)

mir ist klar wie er es gemeint hat.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (21. April 2015)

Dieser Inzuchthaufen von GDL & DB. 5/5
Wenn die mal medizinische Versorgung brauchen streikt diese hoffentlich auch.


----------



## Xarran (21. April 2015)

Dieser Inzuchthaufen von GDL & DB. 5/5
Wenn die mal medizinische Versorgung brauchen streikt diese hoffentlich auch.

 

!


----------



## Patiekrice (21. April 2015)

Unaufmerksame Autofahrer.


----------



## ZAM (21. April 2015)

Erfolgreich getrollt werden  5/5


----------



## Wynn (21. April 2015)

hatte einfach bei der statusmeldung den hashtag der woche von der einen show mit böhmermann gepostet 

 

das es so eskalierte war nicht beabsichtig


----------



## kaepteniglo (22. April 2015)

American Airlines..... Ich bin wieder in München aber mein Gepäck wurde in Philadelphia nach London geleitet.....


----------



## ZAM (22. April 2015)

American Airlines..... Ich bin wieder in München aber mein Gepäck wurde in Philadelphia nach London geleitet.....

Vielleicht braucht dein Gepäck auch mal Urlaub.  
Schicken die das wenigstens weiter?

Immer noch aktuelle Hardware-Preise 5/5


----------



## kaepteniglo (22. April 2015)

Ja, wird weitergeleitet 

 

Wenn es da ist, wird es mir sogar geliefert.

 

Aber irgendwie war das klar, dass dies passiert. In Charlotte hatte das Flugzeug einen Schaden, so dass wir in ein anderes Flugzeug umsteigen mussten. In Philly sind wir dann ca. 18 Uhr gewesen und der Anschlussflug war dann 18:30....

 

Der Weg von der Ankunft bis zum Abflug war dann auch gleich mal >1 km..... wir hatten es gerade so geschafft an Board zu kommen, aber nicht das Gepäck. Betroffen davon sind mind. 10 Leute


----------



## bkeleanor (22. April 2015)

das ist immer meine grösste sorge bei geschäftsreisen. deshalb immer alles wichtige ins handgepäck. klamotten und zahnbürste kann ich mir am zielort kaufen.


----------



## kaepteniglo (23. April 2015)

So, um 22:30 Uhr bekam ich gestern meinen Koffer nach Hause geliefert.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (25. April 2015)

Valve mit ihrem Pay4SkyrimModBullshit 100/5. 

 

Schön und gut - Modder leisten verdammt viel arbeit und haben das Recht, entlohnt zu werden (obwohl Mods bisher IMMER 4 free waren, ich kann mich an keinen Mod erinnern, für den man zahlen musste. Und kein Modder hat sich bisher beschwert, dass er nicht bezahlt wird. Es ist der Sinn von Mods, kostenlos das Grundspiel zu erweitern...). Aber wieso zum Teufel bekommen die Modder nur 25 % ?.


----------



## Patiekrice (25. April 2015)

Ich war nicht lang genug Kind


----------



## bkeleanor (28. April 2015)

Valve mit ihrem Pay4SkyrimModBullshit 100/5.

da schliesse ich mich an. aber wenn skyrim mods dann sowieso nur über den nexus, weil die ganze installations geschichte über steam eh viel zu kompliziert ist. vorallem wenn man mal was entfernen will.


----------



## BloodyEyeX (28. April 2015)

Gute Nahricht bezüglich der Skyrim Mods http://kotaku.com/valve-cancels-paid-mods-for-skyrim-1700526130


----------



## Sh1k4ri (28. April 2015)

Props an Valve. Andere Unternehmen hätten das einfach stumpf durchgezogen. Ich glaube, das kommt auch der Modding-Community zugute, da man jetzt nicht durch nen Preis irgendwie abgeschreckt wird.

 

GG Valve.


----------



## ZAM (28. April 2015)

Diese ganze Modding-Geschichte aktuell. 100/5.

 

Auch wenn es jetzt einen Rückzieher gab, der reine Versuch der "Monetarisierung" hat dem Prinzip der Modding-Communities trotzdem erheblich geschadet, weil Hinz und Kunz mit dicken Dollarzeichen in den Augen jetzt vom Prinzip her erkannt haben, dass man da wohl doch "die dicke Kohle machen kann".

 

Hätte Valve das nicht gestoppt, hätten wir über kurz oder lang eine Mod-Invasion an billigstem Schund gehabt, der für teuer Geld mit russischen und chinesischen IPs über den Workshop geschwemmt worden wäre. Und selbst wenn nicht, das Gejammer bzgl. "Aber die stecken doch soviel Zeit da rein", ja und? Mod-Entwickler machen das ursprünglich aus Liebe zum Spiel, weil ihnen was fehlt, oder sie am Spiel selbst gern was anpassen, das Potential weiter ausschöpfen und ihre Schöpfungen mit der Community teilen möchten. Natürlich steckt zum Teil viel Arbeit dahinter, aber niemand wurde vom Entwickler gezwungen eine Mod zu bauen. 

 

Ich finde Donate-Buttons vollkommen ok, das motiviert sicher und hat nicht den gleichen faden Beigeschmack, wie das jetzt beendete System, auch wenn sehr viel weniger "bei rumkommt". Aber aus dem Fanservice eine Cashcow zu machen, beerdigt eine der letzten Bastionen der Entwickler-Freiheit im PC-Sektor.

 

Dieses Unverständnis gegenüber wirtschaftlichen Abläufen und Gegebenheiten werde ich auch nie nachvollziehen können, also dass einige Mod-Entwickler XYZ und deren Fans gleich den Inhaber der original Software verteufeln, weil XYZ keinen supported erhält und sein Projekt einstellt. Böser, böser Software-Inhaber, wie kann er sich nur erdreisten zu unterbinden, dass andere  sich mit seinem teuer entwickelten und geschützten Produkt lizenzfrei bereichern möchten.


----------



## BloodyEyeX (28. April 2015)

Prinzipiell finde ich den Gedanken, dass Modder auch etwas an ihrer Arbeit verdienen sollen garnicht so verkehrt. Die beiden Entwickler von CounterStrike zB hatten bis zu ihrer Einstellung bei Valve auch nichts verdient. Das erschien mir damals schon unfair.

 

Was Valve allerdings da mit Skyrim versucht hat war schwach und kaum durchdacht. Zum Einen können Mods lizenzgeschütze Inhalte anderer Spiele oder Filme verwenden. (Arthas Rüstung in Skyrim) Das hat vorher nur funktioniert, weil die Linzenzinhaber (in dem Fall Blizzard) gesagt haben, das dürft ihr nicht, aber da ihr kein Geld damit verdient drücken wir ein Auge zu.

Zum Anderen ist es ein Leichtes sich einen bereits vorhandenen Mod zu kopieren, leicht zu ändern und seinerseits hinter die Steampaywall zu katschen. Der (berühmte) Steamsupport hat keinerlei Kapazitäten um diesen massenhaften Missbrauch zu verhindern.

 

Zu guter Letzt schneidet Steam sich damit ins eigene Fleisch. Skyrim läuft auch ohne Steam. Warum sollte nun ein vernunftbegabter Mensch Skyrim über Steam kaufen, wenn es auch ohne möglich ist? Denn über den Nexus Mod Manager stehen alle Mods wieder umsonst zur Verfügung.


----------



## ZAM (28. April 2015)

Denn über den Nexus Mod Manager stehen alle Mods wieder umsonst zur Verfügung.

 
Das wäre mit einer Abwanderungswelle schnell vorbei gewesen. Unterschätze nicht die Gier der Menschen.


----------



## BloodyEyeX (28. April 2015)

Jojo ich weis wovon ich rede. Ich besitze Skyrim normal und Skyrim als Steamversion. ^^


----------



## Grushdak (28. April 2015)

Ach war das zu Morrwind-Zeiten noch schön (war eh die beste Communnity ever!).

Da haben die Leute sehr zusammengehalten, gemodded aus Liebe zum Spiel und zum Detail - nicht ein Gedanke an Geld.

Auch mir hat Übersetzen von Mods viel Spaß gemacht - und dafür Geld bekommen - war/ist imo ein nogo

 

Bloddy, wieso schreibst Du eigentlich in Blau?


----------



## Patiekrice (30. April 2015)

O2.


----------



## Wynn (30. April 2015)

hatten die gestern netzprobleme ?

 

wurde gestern plötzlich ins eplus netz gebucht obwohl ich o2 kunde via tschibo bin


----------



## Patiekrice (30. April 2015)

Die haben Rechnungsprobleme. Bin seit Dezember Kunde und seitdem wurde nicht einmal der Betrag abgebucht, der in meinem Vertrag steht.


----------



## eMJay (30. April 2015)

o2 und E-Plus sind doch fusioniert man kann immer mehr beide Netze nutzen.


----------



## kaepteniglo (4. Mai 2015)

Diese andauernden Streiks der GDL.

 

5% mehr Geld haben wollen *und* weniger Arbeiten wollen.... Aus meiner Sicht wollen die gar nicht richtig verhandeln.


----------



## kaifly (5. Mai 2015)

LANNGSAMMES INTERNET!! 3000 Leitung


----------



## ZAM (6. Mai 2015)

LANNGSAMMES INTERNET!! 3000 Leitung 

 

Das hast du selbst mit ner 50er Leitung manchmal -.-

1und1 .. gern mal Sonntags .. 2 Mbit Datendurchsatz ...  \ o / 5/5


----------



## Magogan (7. Mai 2015)

Jetzt mit Used-Look:
 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der Verursacher ist natürlich abgehauen, zumindest bin ich vollkaskoversichert, aber das kostet trotzdem 2000 Euro (300 Euro SB + Kosten durch Hochstufung).


----------



## Nexilein (8. Mai 2015)

Der Verursacher ist natürlich abgehauen, zumindest bin ich vollkaskoversichert, aber das kostet trotzdem 2000 Euro (300 Euro SB + Kosten durch Hochstufung). 
 

Wer sich in so zwielichtigen Gegenden wie Berlin rumtreibt, der soll froh sein wenn sein Auto nicht angezündet wird 

 

Ne ernsthaft: Das ist wirklich das aller letzte.

Ich wohne in der Nähe eines Freibads, und wenn im Sommer die Parkplätze knapp werden ist es für viele scheinbar ganz normal andere Autos oder Garagentore zusammen zu fahren.

Viele stört es da auch nicht wirklich, wenn jemand sieht wie sie sich aus dem Staub machen.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (8. Mai 2015)

2 Stunden Fußball gespielt und mir wieder irgendwas am Fuß kaputt gemacht. Bin wie Reus ohne Talent. :/ 
4/5


----------



## kaepteniglo (8. Mai 2015)

2 Stunden Fußball gespielt und mir wieder irgendwas am Fuß kaputt gemacht. Bin wie Reus ohne Talent. :/
4/5


Solange das nicht so endet, ist doch alles gut:

http://www.kaepteniglo.de/wp-content/uploads/2014/04/osg1.jpg


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (8. Mai 2015)

Thomas was machst du nur?;/


----------



## kaepteniglo (8. Mai 2015)

Verreisen 

 

Das ging dann zwar nicht mehr, dafür wurde mein Körper mit Titan aufgewertet 

 

PS: Aber das wird hier jetzt wieder OT und ZAM mag das nicht so


----------



## Magogan (8. Mai 2015)

Na toll, jetzt kann ich mein Auto bis etwa 25.05. nicht nutzen, weil es nicht verkehrssicher ist. Und die können die Reparatur des Rücklichts auch nicht zwischenschieben bei der Werkstatt und die Delle etc. dann später reparieren...

Eine kostenlosen Leihwagen bekomme ich auch nicht... Den hätte ich bekommen, wenn der Unfallverursacher nicht abgehauen wäre...


----------



## painschkes (8. Mai 2015)

Vllt bekommst du dieses mal ja Fahrkarten.


----------



## Magogan (8. Mai 2015)

Nö, ich bekomme keine Fahrkarten... Vielleicht kann ich ja den Shuttle-Service nutzen, beim letzten Mal ist das offensichtlich daran gescheitert, dass der nur bis 12 Uhr angeboten wird... Was den irgendwie sinnlos macht, aber gut, was erwartet man, wenn der Chef vom Autohaus FDP-Politiker ist? Ernsthaft, einen 7er BMW für den Shuttleservice verwenden, anstatt ein billigeres Modell und den bis 16 Uhr z.B. anbieten, wer kommt auf solche Ideen?


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (8. Mai 2015)

Hol dirn 2t Auto.


----------



## Ogil (8. Mai 2015)

Oder anstatt sich jedes Mal ueber die gleiche Werkstatt aufzuregen, koennte man sich auch einfach eine andere Werkstatt suchen?


----------



## Magogan (8. Mai 2015)

Habe ich ja, sogar eines, mit dem ich sehr zufrieden bin, aber ich habe die Werkstattbindung durch die Vollkasko - und da gibt es nur das eine BMW-Autohaus in der Nähe.

Ich hab Kopfschmerzen 3/5


----------



## Wynn (10. Mai 2015)

Seit heute morgen nur wieder am trockenen husten

 

dazu verschnupft, dauer müde usw

 

Kein Wunder  bei dem wtf wetter derzeit


----------



## Magogan (10. Mai 2015)

Mein Auge ist leicht entzündet, aber ist schon besser geworden. 2/5

Ich bekomme anscheinend doch einen kostenlosen Leihwagen für die Zeit der Reparatur, aber gegen den ist sogar der alte Opel Corsa meiner Mutter Luxus...

Also ein VW Polo hätte mir ja gereicht, aber ein VW Up oder Toyota Aygo oder ein ähnliches Auto? Ich zahle ja schließlich Geld für die Versicherung und ich bin ja nicht mal schuld an der Beschädigung... Wenn es meine Schuld wäre, wäre ich ja auch mit weniger zufrieden, aber so hätte ich zumindest gerne ähnliche Leistungen wie ich gehabt hätte, wenn der andere nicht abgehauen wäre... Aber ich verstehe schon, dass die da bei der Vollkasko nicht je nach Schuld unterschiedliche Leistungen bieten. Ich bin trotzdem nicht zufrieden damit 4/5


----------



## Grushdak (10. Mai 2015)

Sei froh, daß Du überhaupt Ersatz bekommst, früher hat sich da keiner um Ersatz gescherrt, egal wer schuldig war.

 

Was abundzu zieht ... mal nen Artikel in die Zeitung oder Anzeigeblatt setzen,

daß der Unfallverursacher gesehen wurde und Du ihm die letzte Chance gibst, sich zu melden.

---------

 

Was mich derzeit total nervt - vor kurzem Heizungsprobleme, was letztendlich im Rausschmiss der Mutter meines Vermieters + deren Lebensgefährten endete. 4/5

Dann, daß ich auf die Zusage einer Arbeit hoffe (liegt wohl nur noch am Geld) - ich aber in absehbarer Zeit zu meiner Mutter nach Hamburg will/muss.  5/5

Ihr steht ein Herzklappenum(aus)tausch bevor.


----------



## Patiekrice (11. Mai 2015)

Wenn dein Stoff mit Zucker gestreckt wird.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (11. Mai 2015)

Karamellisiert schön in der Lunge


----------



## Ogil (11. Mai 2015)

Du sollst den Kaffee nicht inhalieren!


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (11. Mai 2015)

Oh..


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (13. Mai 2015)

Könnte so kotzen, Bremen muss mal wieder als Ersatzteillager herhalten. Kaum läufts stabiler werden die Stützen weggekauft. 

Damit die resultierende Angst des erneuten Abstiegkampfes.
Ujah als Selkeersatz überzeugt mich auch nicht so und jetzt noch di Santo weg. >.< 

5/5, da ich Bremen kenne weiß ich das sie die ~30 Mio Einnahmen insgesamt eh wieder nicht gescheiht anlegen werden. 5/5
Hoffen wir mal das Ujah richtig einschlägt und der di Santo Ersatz ebenfalls..


----------



## Variolus (14. Mai 2015)

Jetzt ist endlich der heißersehnte Patch 0.3.1 zu WoWs erschienen und voller Freude schalte ich die South Dakota frei... und dann sehe ich: über die muss ich jetzt die Flugzeugträger freischalten. Jetzt habe ich gerade erst fast die notwendigen Ep dafür auf dem Kreuzer St.Louis zusammen gehabt (spiele noch nicht so lange die Beta und komme derzeit auch zu selten dazu) und nun sind die knapp 5000 Ep wertlos und ich muss auf der South Dakota nochmal von vorne anfangen? Ich könnte so kotzen, als ich das sah -.-

 

Keine Ahnung, was sich WG bei der Entscheidung gedacht hat, für alle, die ähnlich weit waren wie ich jetzt, mal wieder ein echter Schlag ins Gesicht.


----------



## BloodyEyeX (14. Mai 2015)

Grade festgestellt das nach meinem Pc breakdown alle Spielstände weg sind. -.-; 5/5


----------



## kaepteniglo (14. Mai 2015)

Grade festgestellt das nach meinem Pc breakdown alle Spielstände weg sind. -.-; 5/5 



Savegames in der Cloud sind was feines


----------



## Schrottinator (14. Mai 2015)

wenn Sie funktionieren


----------



## Sh1k4ri (14. Mai 2015)

Hatte 40 Stunden in Skyrim. Dachte es wäre gespeichert in der Cloud. Formatiere den PC. Spielstand weg. 

 

Wut. Note to self: Always copy your steam folder.


----------



## Magogan (16. Mai 2015)

Ich bin wütend und ich weiß nicht, worauf oder wieso. Liegt vielleicht daran, dass ich im Traum wütend war, aber auch da weiß ich nicht, wieso. 2/5


----------



## johnp9 (17. Mai 2015)

Menschen die einfach undarkbar sind..


----------



## Patiekrice (17. Mai 2015)

undarkbar

 

 

Undarkbar? Ist das so etwas wie unrockbar nur im Black-Metalbereich?

 

 



Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 

 

BADABUM TSS!


----------



## Spielecastle (18. Mai 2015)

Im Moment regt mich das Wetter auf, den ganzen Tag wird es nicht richtig hell.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (19. Mai 2015)

Walter Jr & Skyler... beide sind so verdammt nervig.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (19. Mai 2015)

Sozialinkompatibel schrieb:


> Walter Jr & Skyler... beide sind so verdammt nervig.


 

Hauptgrund, weswegen ich BB noch nicht zu Ende geguckt habe. Zwar nicht auf einem Level mit Carl aus TWD, aber naja...


----------



## Trollmops (19. Mai 2015)

Sozialinkompatibel schrieb:


> Walter Jr & Skyler... beide sind so verdammt nervig.


 

marie ist um keinen deut besser, das war die erste persona non grata für mich, aber die andere dame lies nicht lange auf sich warten.

 

@TopiC: in einem wirtschaftsstudium einer FH mit materialien aus der uni bombardiert zu werden, wenn es lediglich um grundlagen geht

kann man machen, is dann halt kacke/5


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (19. Mai 2015)

Die natürlich auch, die kleptomatische eckige Gesichtskuh..


----------



## ZAM (19. Mai 2015)

Programmcode, der was tut, aber auch irgendwie nicht. 5/5


----------



## Magogan (20. Mai 2015)

ZAM schrieb:


> Programmcode, der was tut, aber auch irgendwie nicht. 5/5


Ich hab in letzter Zeit viel programmiert und hatte tatsächlich selten Probleme. Vielleicht liegt das daran, dass ich schon seit vielen Jahren programmiere.

Mein Auto ist in der Werkstatt für eine Woche und mir fallen jetzt dauernd Dinge ein, die ich tun könnte, wenn es nicht in der Werkstatt wäre. 5/5

Ich hätte vielleicht doch den kostenlosen Leihwagen nehmen sollen, aber da habe ich 1000 Euro Selbstbeteiligung im Kasko-Fall, was mir zu risikoreich war. Dann verzichte ich lieber auf den Kleinstwagen, den ich bekommen hätte xD Wenn der Verursacher gefunden woren wäre, hätte ich jetzt einen 1er BMW als Leihwagen...


----------



## Patiekrice (20. Mai 2015)

Magogan schrieb:


> Ich hab in letzter Zeit viel programmiert und hatte tatsächlich selten Probleme. Vielleicht liegt das daran, dass ich schon seit vielen Jahren programmiere.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 

Hilfreich!


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (20. Mai 2015)

Katie price, wann lol?:p


----------



## Veshrae (20. Mai 2015)

Unvollständige Dokumentation über zusätzliche, selbst programmierbare, Module von Software. 5/5 GWARGH.


----------



## Nexilein (20. Mai 2015)

Veshrae schrieb:


> Unvollständige Dokumentation über zusätzliche, selbst programmierbare, Module von Software. 5/5 GWARGH.


Mit schlechter Dokumentation muss man leider manchmal leben.

Einer meiner Studenten kämpft gerade mit einem SDK bei dem man zwar sehr viel dokumentiert, aber nur die Hälfte implementiert hat


----------



## Wynn (20. Mai 2015)

Life ist Strange Episode 3 das Ende das ist so................

 

Da möchte man wie Darth Vader NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO oder wie Kirk KKKHHHHHAAAAAAAANNNNNNNNN schreien !!!!!!!


----------



## kaepteniglo (20. Mai 2015)

Deswegen warte ich, bis alle Episoden da sind


----------



## Sh1k4ri (20. Mai 2015)

Kummer ... 10/10


----------



## bkeleanor (20. Mai 2015)

Wynn schrieb:


> Life ist Strange Episode 3 das Ende das ist so................
> 
> 
> 
> Da möchte man wie Darth Vader NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO oder wie Kirk KKKHHHHHAAAAAAAANNNNNNNNN schreien !!!!!!!


Darth Vader hat das nie geschrien.


----------



## Wynn (20. Mai 2015)

bkeleanor schrieb:


> Darth Vader hat das nie geschrien.


 

[media]



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=k3I7p5lvkwQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## ZAM (20. Mai 2015)

Magogan schrieb:


> Ich hab in letzter Zeit viel programmiert und hatte tatsächlich selten Probleme. Vielleicht liegt das daran, dass ich schon seit vielen Jahren programmiere.


 

Aha. Und was genau willst du mir damit sagen?


----------



## painschkes (20. Mai 2015)

Oah ZAM, ey..

 

Natürlich das du schlecht bist und er die Seite besser übernehmen sollte, damit hier mal alles rund läuft.

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 

 

@TopiC:

Bauarbeiten im Haus/Hausflur..meh..laut.. >.<


----------



## bkeleanor (20. Mai 2015)

well fuck :-)


----------



## Aun (20. Mai 2015)

haha


btt: das blag meiner cousine....


----------



## Magogan (20. Mai 2015)

ZAM schrieb:


> Aha. Und was genau willst du mir damit sagen?


Gute Frage... Hab ich vergessen, da war ich gerade erst aufgewacht, als ich das geschrieben habe... Vielleicht hilft es, von PHP (falls man das nutzt) auf eine andere Sprache umzusteigen. In PHP hatte ich immer irgendwelche Fehler und alles hat lange gedauert, bis es umgesetzt war. Oder mir hat die richtige IDE gefehlt. In C++ und Visual Studio mache ich jedenfalls weniger Fehler, das könnte aber auch einfach an mehr Erfahrung liegen. Ist ja inzwischen auch mehrere Jahre her, seit ich mit PHP programmiert habe. Ich bin aber tatsächlich erstaunt, wie vergleichsweise "gut" ich mit C++ programmiere, obwohl die Spieleprogrammierung deutlich anspruchsvoller als die Web-Programmierung ist. Zumindest baue ich weniger Fehler ein als so manche Programmierer bei Ubisoft oder EA. Aber bei denen ist das ja noch komplexer. Zumindest kann man sagen, dass ich besser geworden bin im Programmieren, das ist doch schon mal was xD Eigentlich müsste ich mir wirklich mal einen Job suchen, ich bin fast 22 und hab bisher immer nur studiert bzw. bin zur Schule gegangen. Ich fühle mich in letzter Zeit irgendwie nutzlos... Und die Tatsache, dass ich zumindest nicht allzu schlecht programmieren kann, muntert mich auch nicht wirklich auf - ist ja auch keine große Leistung, wenn man es lange genug macht. Ich hab noch nicht den richtigen Grat zwischen Bescheidenheit und Selbstsicherheit gefunden, glaube ich. Und irgendwie ist dieser Absatz nicht ganz zusammenhängend. Ihr wisst schon, was ich sagen will, hoffe ich xD

Mich regt es auf, dass ich jetzt mit Baulärm leben muss, weil die Parkplätze umgebaut werden, um sie kostenpflichtig (23,50 pro Monat für Anwohner) anzubieten, obwohl vorher immer genug kostenlose Parkplätze vorhanden waren 5/5


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (20. Mai 2015)

Du bist nutzlos.


----------



## Aun (20. Mai 2015)

Sozialinkompatibel schrieb:


> Du bist nutzlos.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ok genug ot ^^


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (20. Mai 2015)

Was mich aufregt ist das es grad nix zu tun gibt auf der Arbeit. Langweilen ist schlimmer als arbeiten. -.-


----------



## Schrottinator (20. Mai 2015)

Magogan schrieb:


> Ich hab in letzter Zeit viel programmiert und hatte tatsächlich selten Probleme. Vielleicht liegt das daran, dass ich schon seit vielen Jahren programmiere.


 

_Hello World _zählt nicht. Je anspruchsloser die Tätigkeit, desto weniger Probleme.


----------



## feyzi258 (21. Mai 2015)

10/10 schlechtes Essen
10/10 schlechtes Manieren

10/10 schlechte  Gerüche

10/10 schlechtes Wetter
10/10 schlechte Laune
10/10 Stau

10/10 Kohldampf 

10/10 Warten

10/10 Tomaten :-@


----------



## Ol@f (21. Mai 2015)

Magogan schrieb:


> [...] Vielleicht hilft es, von PHP (falls man das nutzt) auf eine andere Sprache umzusteigen. In PHP hatte ich immer irgendwelche Fehler und alles hat lange gedauert, bis es umgesetzt war. Oder mir hat die richtige IDE gefehlt. In C++ und Visual Studio mache ich jedenfalls weniger Fehler, das könnte aber auch einfach an mehr Erfahrung liegen. Ist ja inzwischen auch mehrere Jahre her, seit ich mit PHP programmiert habe. Ich bin aber tatsächlich erstaunt, wie vergleichsweise "gut" ich mit C++ programmiere, obwohl die Spieleprogrammierung deutlich anspruchsvoller als die Web-Programmierung ist [...]


Zum ersten Teil fehlt mir nur "PHP sadness" ein. Ich hoffe, du verwendest dann wenigstens ordentliches C++14.  Das Problem, was ich in einem aktuellen Projekt sehr häufig wieder sehe, dass viele einfach kein Plan von "Design" in der jeweiligen Sprache haben. Machen dann ähnliche Konstrukte wie in Java/C/C++98, obwohl man z.B. in C++11/14 vollkommen unterschiedlich programmiert. Da muss ich immer an 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=IzNtM038JuI, list: PLHxtyCq_WDLXFAEA-lYoRNQIezL_vaSX-

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 denken. "Programmierer" kann sich halt jeder nennen.


----------



## Magogan (21. Mai 2015)

Na ja, zumindest ein paar C++11-Features nutze ich. Aber nicht alle. Muss mir nochmal dieses Lambda (das hieß doch so?) ansehen, damit kann ich bestimmt einiges anfangen. Aber leider wird nicht alles von Visual Studio und GCC unterstützt... Ich vermisse einen Readers-Writer-Lock (gibt es im Standard) und der thread-local memory wird auch noch nicht unterstützt.

Meine Toilette ist verstopft und es hilft alles nichts... Ich werde wohl oder übel die 90 Euro für den Handwerker zahlen müssen... 5/5


----------



## Patiekrice (21. Mai 2015)

tt: randoms.


----------



## ZAM (21. Mai 2015)

Geschwalle 3/5 ^^


----------



## Magogan (21. Mai 2015)

Also ich habe ja schon vieles erlebt, aber 160 Euro Anfahrtskosten plus 50 Euro Betriebskostenpauschale plus nochmal 40 Euro Arbeitskosten, um eine Verstopfung zu beseitigen, sind doch etwas übertrieben. Immerhin kann ich ihn wegen Betrugs anzeigen (nein, nicht wegen der Höhe der Rechnung). Ich weiß nicht, ob ich mich aufregen soll oder mich freuen soll über meine "Rache" muhahaha 3/5


----------



## Ogil (21. Mai 2015)

Also ich wuerde mich auch aufregen, wenn ich auf dicke geistige Hose machen wuerde, aber mich im Angesicht eines verstopften Klos geschlagen geben muesste...


----------



## Wynn (21. Mai 2015)

hast vorher selbst versucht die verstopfung zu lösen ?

 

meist hilft es schon ein eimer mit heissen wasser und flüssigseife in die wc schüssel zu giessen während du die spülung drückst

 

Und dann gibts da noch sowas das nennt sich rohrreinigungsspirale 

 

oder mit einem pümpel rangehen


----------



## Aun (21. Mai 2015)

er hat warscheinlich nicht, wie meister röhrich, nach dem kondom gesucht


----------



## Magogan (22. Mai 2015)

Wo soll ich denn solch Werkzeug herbekommen? Hab es mit der Klobürste versucht, das hat beim letzten Mal geklappt, aber dieses Mal nicht...

Ich hab übrigens einen Cent zu viel bezahlt. Den hole ich mir aus Prinzip zurück... Ok, der eine Cent ist den Aufwand nicht wert. Aber einverstanden mit der Rechnung bin ich nicht, man hat mir nicht mitgeteilt, dass Anfahrtzeit wie normale Arbeitszeit berechnet wird. Was auch nicht üblich ist bei Handwerkern, zumindest 10% weniger oder eine Pauschale sind laut Internet üblich. Und woher soll ich bitte wissen, wie lange der Handwerker unterwegs ist?

Und wenn man danach googelt, liest man von Leuten, die sich über 15 Euro Anfahrtskosten von Handwerkern beschweren... Na danke xD


----------



## Schrottinator (22. Mai 2015)

Wenn es nicht mit der Klobürste klappt, kannst du es ja mal mit Katzenstreu versuchen.


----------



## Wynn (22. Mai 2015)

Magogan schrieb:


> Wo soll ich denn solch Werkzeug herbekommen? Hab es mit der Klobürste versucht, das hat beim letzten Mal geklappt, aber dieses Mal nicht...


 

http://www.amazon.de/Saugglocke-Gummistampfer-Stampfer-Deutscher-Herstellung/dp/B00A3UARJG/

 

http://www.amazon.de/Meister-GS-Rohrreinigungswelle-3-m/dp/B00024KFIQ/

 

http://www.amazon.de/Eimer-Liter-Kunststoff-Metallbügel-Putzeimer/dp/B001MJ8J1U/+ wasser warm aus wasserhahn + spülmittel rein


----------



## Aun (22. Mai 2015)

du genie. anfahrtszeit wird generell berechnet.... herr wirf hirn vom himmel.

cola ins klo kippen hilft zb auch


----------



## Magogan (22. Mai 2015)

Aber Anfahrtszeit wird nicht mit dem vollen Stundensatz berechnet. Und woher soll ich wissen, dass die eine Stunde Fahrtzeit haben? Und selbst dann sind 160 Euro maßlos übertrieben. Für 30 Sekunden Arbeit haben die mir auch nochmal die vollen 39,90 (Preis für 15 Minuten) berechnet. Also irgendwo hört mein Verständnis auch auf. Und dazu kommt ja noch eine Betriebskostenpauschale, obwohl die eigentlich bereits im Stundensatz enthalten ist.

Ich sollte mich nicht auf das erste Ergebnis bei Google verlassen... Zumindest nicht bei Handwerkern.

Und die tollen Mittel da helfen mir wenig, wenn ich sie nicht habe... Und bis die geliefert sind, halte ich es ohne Toilette nicht aus xD Die Toilette war zu voll, um da Wasser hineinzukippen.

Ich gebe bei handwerklichen Dingen auch viel zu schnell auf, weil ich denke, dass ich das eh nicht hinbekomme... Ich bin vermutlich gar nicht zu doof dafür, aber irgendwie... Ach keine Ahnung...


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (22. Mai 2015)

Ich frage mich wirklich wie deine Blutlinie so lange überlebt hat.


----------



## Magogan (22. Mai 2015)

Na ja, meine Eltern sind nicht so ungeschickt bzw. geben so schnell auf, wenn es um handwerkliche Tätigkeiten geht. Ich bin da eher jemand, der mathematische Probleme löst (inklusive Programmierung), was aber durchaus eine für die Gesellschaft nützliche Fähigkeit ist - wir leben schließlich nicht mehr in der Steinzeit. Aber du hast Recht, wäre ich auf mich gestellt in der Natur, würde ich wahrscheinlich nicht sehr lange überleben.

Ich hab schlecht geschlafen  3/5


----------



## ZAM (22. Mai 2015)

Nicht reproduzierbare Fehler bei identischen Settings 3/5


----------



## Patiekrice (26. Mai 2015)

Drophack als wir gerade am Gewinnen waren ┌∩┐(◕◡◉)┌∩┐


----------



## Aun (26. Mai 2015)

merkste was?

dann spiel auf dem level der leute


----------



## Patiekrice (27. Mai 2015)

...? Selbst schlechter spielen damit die Gegener nicht so stark frustriert sind und cheaten? Fuck dat logic.


----------



## Ogil (27. Mai 2015)

Ich wuerde ja mitreden - aber ich tu nur so als ob ich ein Moba spiele und werde es nie in den illusteren und elitaeren LoL-Club schaffen wo man nur duch Hacks verliert  :ph34r:


----------



## Thoor (27. Mai 2015)

ZAM schrieb:


> Nicht reproduzierbare Fehler bei identischen Settings 3/5


Ich kämpf grad mit was ähnlichem was mir tierisch aufn Sack geht...

Wir haben bei einem unserer Kunden ESX 6.0 im Einsatz (einziger Kunde mit der 6.0 Version) auf dem ein konvertierter Small Business Server 2011 läuft. Da wir Backups mit Veeam machen wollen, haben wir extra noch eine VMware Lizenz dazuverkauft, da Veeam ja bestimmte VMware Features nutzt die nur mit lizenzierten Versionen freigeschaltet werden. Der SBS brachte nun 1x pro Tag die Meldung "The Guest Operating System has stopped working" - VM gebootet - Server lief ohne Meldung im Eventlog. Bei anderen absolut identischen System auf VMware 5.5 läufts problemlos. (Ebenfalls nicht reproduzierbare Fehler bei (nahezu) identischen Settings  )

 

Dann ruf ich VMware Support Schweiz an (!) und gelange an einen englischen Telefonbeantworter der mich nach 20 Minuten Telefontastaturgetipsel (Please make your choice gnargh  ) mit einem englischen Supporter verbindet. Ich bete ihm 30 Minuten mein Problem runter ohne ein Wort seinerseits und schliesse mit dem Satz "Can you tell me if there is a known issue in VMware 6.0?". Er will meine Licence Number haben, die gebe ich dem kompetenten VMware Mitarbeiter selbstverständlich. Nach 3 Minuten warten bekomme ich 1:1 folgenden Satz zu hören: "I see you only have purchased an essential licence which does not include support calls. But you can always visit kb.vmware.com - have a nice day" - Aufgelegt.

 

Also um zum Punkt zu kommen was mich aufregt: inkompenten, geldgeile, unfreundliche, grosskotzige Support Mitarbeiter eines Weltkonzerns die in etwa so flexibel sind wien Stück Toastbrot welches seit 10 Jahren hinterm Schrank liegt    

 

Aber das eigentliche Problem hab ich gelöst - Memory Dump der virtuellen Maschine seis gedankt... Grosser Gott, was hab ich mir nur für nen Job ausgesucht


----------



## kaepteniglo (28. Mai 2015)

Ach... ich hab Probleme mit dem Passolo-Support.....

 

Wir wollen gerne, dass beim Übersetzen auch die Positionen der Labels, etc. in einem Report (mit DevExpress) übernommen werden.

 

Da schreibt man dem Supporter haarklein, was man will und erstellt auch Beispielprogramme (in C#), damit sie das Problem nachvollziehen können.

 

Was bekommt man als Antwort?

Wir können hier nur VB.NET......

 

Auf das eigentliche Grundproblem geht der Mitarbeiter gar nicht ein. Das Problem ist ja Unabhängig von der .NET-Sprache, da das Problem in den RESX-Dateien liegt.

 

Und irgendwie bekomme ich immer den gleichen Menschen beim Support.

 

Außerdem ist der Support dort generell besch.... Sie schreiben explizit, dass man das Problem auf deutsch (!) erklären sollen und dann war die erste Antwort: Ich musste mir das Ticket mittels Google-Translator übersetzen, können Sie es bitte nochmal auf englisch mir senden?


----------



## Schrottinator (28. Mai 2015)

Der Vorteil von Open Source Kram: Wo es keinen Support gibt, kann man sich auch nicht über ihn aufregen.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (28. Mai 2015)

Ein sehr guter Freund von mir hat den Alkohol zu lieb. 5/5
Das ist gar nicht sooo das Schlimme, sondern die Hilflosigkeit als Danebenstehender. 

Würde ja sagen ist sein Leben und so, aber so gleichgültig bin ich bei ihm nicht.

Da ich allerdings nicht Mutter Theresa bin kann ich ihn auch nicht davon abhalten.


----------



## Thoor (28. Mai 2015)

Racks die von Elektriker geliefert werden. Komm ich heute mit meinem HP DL380 G9 inkl. Rackkit und was passiert? Die Schiene passt nicht in das Rack weil die zweite Innenwand zu weit nach innen gebaut ist. Umbauen war leider nicht da ca 3 Server und div. andere produktive Hardware Appliance am laufen waren... Ohje...     Hab ich den Server halt auf den Rackboden gelegt, ich kanns auch nicht ändern


----------



## bkeleanor (29. Mai 2015)

Sozialinkompatibel schrieb:


> Ein sehr guter Freund von mir hat den Alkohol zu lieb. 5/5
> Das ist gar nicht sooo das Schlimme, sondern die Hilflosigkeit als Danebenstehender.
> 
> Würde ja sagen ist sein Leben und so, aber so gleichgültig bin ich bei ihm nicht.
> ...


 

Das ist ärgerlich. geht mir ähnlich bei meinem vater. allerdings mit dem rauchen und nicht mit alkohol.


----------



## Schrottinator (30. Mai 2015)

High Voltage sind so unfähig. Für jeden kleinen Mist an Patch muss man Mörtel Kompakt neu runterladen. Und wenn der Download fertig ist, kann ich mir nicht mal sicher sein, dass mein Spielstand das überlebt. Beim letzten Mal hatte ich den Dusel, dass ich davon zuvor mitgekriegt hatte.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (30. Mai 2015)

Das des Zeichnen von Gesichtern noch nicht so Recht klappt wie ich es gerne hätte 5/5
Da es auch saumäßig schwer ist und ich weiß das es einige unangenehme Stunden werden es zu lernen... -.-


----------



## Grushdak (31. Mai 2015)

irgendwie gerade etwas Kaspersky

 

Hatte mir anfang des Jahres KIS 2015 geholt, mit ner Lizenz für 3 PCs.

Vor paar Monaten hatte ich bei ner Freundin KIS installiert/aktiviert - vor 1,5 Monaten meiner Mutter den Schlüssel gegeben.

 

Vor 2 Wochen habe ich den Schlüssel nun bei mir aktiviert.

Gestern lief bei mir nun die alte Lizenz ab und was sehe ich nun heute?

 

Lizenz 268 Tage verbleibend ... hä?

Ich dachte die beginnt bei jedem PC erst, wenn die Lizenz wirklich startet, nicht ab dem Zeitpunkt wo ich es kaufe oder zuerst aktiviere.


----------



## kaepteniglo (31. Mai 2015)

Nein, der Lizenzzeitraum beginnt mit der ersten Aktivierung. Ist auch verständlich, da die Pakete günstiger als Einzelkäufe sind.


----------



## Grushdak (31. Mai 2015)

Hmm, habe das schonmal gemacht und da war es def. nicht so.

 

Was wäre gewesen, wenn ich die neue Lizenz zuerst auf meinem PC aktiviert/reserviert  hätte, der ja noch 100 Tage Restlizenz hatte

und dann erst auf den anderen beiden PCs?

 

_edit_

Günstiger sind 3er oder 5er Pakte nur bedingt.

Ich erwarte schon etwas Entgegenkommen, wenn ich auf einen Schlag quasi mehr bezahle (rein symbolisch - natürlich ist's insgesamt weniger).

 

ansonsten ... wieder daraus gelernt.


----------



## Thoor (1. Juni 2015)

Grushdak schrieb:


> Was wäre gewesen, wenn ich die neue Lizenz zuerst auf meinem PC aktiviert/reserviert  hätte, der ja noch 100 Tage Restlizenz hatte
> 
> und dann erst auf den anderen beiden PCs?


 

IMHO merkt sich Kasperksy dann einfach die neue Lizenz zur Aktivierung. Sprich nachdem die 100 Tage durch sind, wird automatisch der neue Lizenzschlüssel aktiviert. Der Lizenzzeitraum wird erst ab diesem Zeitpunkt angebrochen.

 

Aber macht Kaspersky, insbesondere Internet Security den Rechner nicht enorm träge? Wir verkaufen unserne Privatkunden Kaspersky Anti Virus, und auch das wirkt sich schon spürbar auf die Performance aus.

 

Ich selbst bin n Fan von Trend Micro. Sowohl die Serverlösung (Worry Free Business Security) als auch die Einzellizenz welche ich auf meinem Surface einsetze... Super Produkt ^_^


----------



## Greendesert (3. Juni 2015)

Telekom 

 

Nachdem ich gestern kein Internet hatte und der Speedport meiner Freundin wild blinkte, wollte ich nur den Router Reseten und ihn neu Konfigurieren. Nur wurde mir nach dem ersten Login mit den Zugangsdaten angezeigt, dass mein Login für 24h gesperrt wäre ... und Abends um 22:30h bei der Telekom angerufen und nach 40 Minuten immernoch in der Warteschleife gewesen ... da kann ich mich dann wohl heute auch wieder drauf einstellen


----------



## kaepteniglo (3. Juni 2015)

Was erwartest du um 22:30 Uhr? Dass da mehr als einer an der Hotline sitzt?


----------



## Greendesert (3. Juni 2015)

Mir wurde gesagt, dass es bis zu 20 Minuten dauern kann, so zumindest die automatische Ansage  Aber da kann man auch sagen, wieviele Leute rufen um die Uhrzeit überhaupt da an?


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (3. Juni 2015)

Einer unserer DHL-Postmenschen.

Da der eine sich regelmäßig blicken ist es wohl der Andere.

Der hält es nicht für nötig zu klingelnm selbst wenn man DA IST, sondern gibt das im Laden nebenan einfach ab. Zettel im Briefkasten hält er auch für überflüssig.

 

Manchmal schickt er auch einfach etwas Retoure mit dem Argument "Nicht zustellbar", trotz korrekter Etikette und wir wohnen NICHT kompliziert. Wenn er kein Bock hat soll er sich'n anderen Job suchen.

Soab 5/5.


----------



## Patiekrice (6. Juni 2015)

Neues Mikro klappt scheinbar nicht ..


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (6. Juni 2015)

Wow, behindersten Gäste ever. Kommen später zum Abendessen, weil sie JETZT grillen wollen. Sprich ich kann jetzt bis 20:00 an mir rumspielen und mich ärgern das ich FuBa verpasse.

WARUM GRILLT MAN DIREKT VOR DEM ESSEN.

5/5

Wenigstens hab ich noch drölfgigabyte datenvolumen, werd dann mal auf ein Zigarrenseiten surfen.


----------



## Patiekrice (8. Juni 2015)

Achtung, gewisse Gutmenschen und "Kundenservice-Mitarbeiter"-Freunde könnten sich wieder beleidigt fühlen! Ich bin ja ein Freund von Beschwerden und habe heute mal wieder eine verfasst - dieses Mal an die DHL.

 

 

_Sehr geehrtes DHL-Team,_
 
_ich habe meine Sendung mit der Nummer 24********** eigentlich bereits am Samstag erwartet, da mir dieser Zeitpunkt als voraussichtlicher Liefertermin genannt wurde. Jedoch kam Samstag nichts an und in der Nacht von Sonntag auf Montag habe ich gegen 2 Uhr eine Mail bekommen, dass meine Zustellung "nicht zum vorher genannten Zeitpunkt zugestellt werden kann" - wow. Danke für die Info! Hab ich gemerkt. _
 
_Nun wurde mir dann in dieser Nachtmail gesagt, dass meine Sendung am Montag zwischen 9:30 und 13 Uhr ankommt. Ansich ja humane Zeiten, leider musste ich dann ab 12:00 zur Arbeit und hatte natürlich das Pech, dass bis dahin kein Bote zu mir kam. _
_Mein persönliches Problem und daher auch nicht weiter schlimm. Was mich aber ziemlich annervt ist folgendes; Ich habe dann gerade bei der Arbeit meine Mails geschickt, weil der Inhaltes des Paket ziemlich wichtig ist und ich es spätestens heute BRAUCHE ... und nunja - es wurde bei meinem "Wunschnachbarn" abgegeben. Ich habe keinen "Wunschnachbarn" .. und vorallendingen wäre mein "Wunschnachbar" kein Shop, der nur Montags bis Mittwoch von 9 - 17 Uhr geöffnet hat. GOTT SEI DANK ist heute ja nicht Mittwoch und morgen ist der Laden daher noch geöffnet! _
 
_Nach 10 Minuten in Ihrer Warteschlange am Telefon habe ich mich dann entschieden Ihnen lieber eine Mail zu senden. Bisher war die DHL immer mein bevorzugter Lieferdienst.. sei es für die Sachen die ich privat verschicke oder empfange, aber es ist bereits das zweite Mal, dass meine Lieferung bei einem Shop mit beschränkten Öffnungszeiten abgegeben wird und das fuchst mich einfach! Keine Ahnung ob Sie Entschädigungen in Form von Briefmarken oder sonst was ausstellen, aber das würde mein Gemüt vielleicht etwas beruhigen und mir zeigen, dass Ihr Verein doch nicht komplett kundenunfreundlich ist. Ich frage in der Tat ob ihr Bote einfach nur faul war oder nicht nachdenken wollte - oder vielleicht ... sogar beides?_
 
_Liebe Grüße_
_[REAL LIFE NAME]_
 
 
 
Mal sehen ob und was für eine Antwort ich bekomme.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (8. Juni 2015)

Ja bekommst 2 Briefmarken und ein DHL-Kalender.


----------



## Patiekrice (8. Juni 2015)

niiiice!


----------



## Ogil (8. Juni 2015)

"Postboten ziehen blank" - und dann sind ueberall nur leere Bilder, weil das Photoshooting im ersten Stock stattfand...


----------



## Aun (8. Juni 2015)

die dhl streikt doch sowieso. das erklärt das zum nachbarn verschleuderte paket


----------



## Grushdak (9. Juni 2015)

V.E.R.D.I vs Post ~/5

 

Ausgrechnet jetzt müssen die bei der Post streiken.

"Wenn der Grund bei DHL liegt" - wieso streikt dann DHL nicht?

 

Ausgerechnet jetzt nervt es mich, weil meine Mutter mir wichtige Unterlagen zu ihrer Herzoperation am 17. Juni schicken will.

Da geht es darum, wie sie ab nächsten Dienstag erreichbar ist bzw. wo ich OP Auskunft bekomme

und wie es danach weitergeht - also quasi 'ne "Hotline" für mich.

 

Schön, daß die Post nun sagt, man könne Briefe per Express irgendwas verschicken, was verhältmäßig teuer ist.

 

Nun ja, notfalls muss ich mich per Telefon bei dem Krankenhaus durchfragen.

Hoffentlich kommt jetzt nicht noch der Telefondienst auf die Idee, zu streiken.

 

Streiken scheint ja irgendwie gerade Mode zu sein.

Was ich nur nicht verstehe, daß bereits gleich bei Verhandlungsbeginn gestreikt wird.

Da geht doch jegliche Verhandlungsgrundlage flöten.

Was sind das heutzutage für Manieren?!


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (9. Juni 2015)

Same here, warte auf Bewerbungsantworten...

Ich hasse Streiks, würde als Unternehmen alle fristlos entlassen und neue zu den gefoderten Konditionen einstellen.


----------



## Patiekrice (9. Juni 2015)

Ich kann euch auch gerne Beschwerdevorlagen fertig machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (9. Juni 2015)

Patiekrice schrieb:


> Ich kann euch auch gerne Beschwerdevorlagen fertig machen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ja bitte!


----------



## painschkes (9. Juni 2015)

Die Auswahl des richtigen Internetanbieters >.<


----------



## Nexilein (9. Juni 2015)

DPD versucht angeblich seit Samstag mir ein paar Bücher zuzustellen; aber scheinbar bin ich zu blöd dazu mich beliefern zu lassen.

Bei der Paketverfolgung kann ich sehen wie meine Bücher bei mir durch die Nachbarschaft fahren, ich bin zu Hause und meine Klingel funktioniert auch. Der Zugang vom Gehweg zur Haustüre ist sogar Rollstuhlgerecht...

Morgen stelle ich mal Milch und Kekse ans Fenster. Vielleicht hilft das...

 

 

Mein DHL-Mensch hingegen darf ruhig streiken; der ist nett, hinterlässt eine Benachrichtigung wenn das Paket bei den Nachbarn abgegeben wurde und ist auch ansonsten ganz kompetent.

Da nervt mich eher, dass er mit spätestens 35 einen Herzinfarkt bekommen wird, weil die Leute heute schon ein paar Euro Versandkosten für unzumutbar halten


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (10. Juni 2015)

Ein "Freund" von mir. 5/5

Mittlerweile würde ich ihn nicht mehr Freund nennen.

Wie soll ich's erklären, macht immer auf nett und "kompetent", aber nur solange er was von dir möchte. Habe dieses Verhalten bei ihm jetzt schon öfter gesehen und wie er seine "Freunde", dann einfach fallen lässt sobald sie nicht mehr von "Nutzen" sind und sich was besseres bietet.

Zugegeben er hat halt ein gewisses Charisma, aber ich fand ihn von Anfang an etwas suspekt.

Aber nach der Aktion heute Morgen kann er mich mal kreuzweise.

Für treulose Menschen die manipulativ Andere für ihren Vorteil ausnutzen, hab ich keine Verwendung.


----------



## Manowar (10. Juni 2015)

Ist dann aber gut, wenn man es irgendwann merkt und die "Freundschaft" ändern kann, ohne weitere Jahre mit demjenigen zu vergeuden.

Schade ist es natürlich trotzdem.


----------



## Patiekrice (10. Juni 2015)

Sozialinkompatibel schrieb:


> [...]


 

Hattest du vor einiger Zeit nicht schon einmal sowas gepostet oder war das in unserem private Chat?   Aber ja, ich habe mir ja angewohnt solchen Leuten schnell ein weiterhin gutes Leben zu wünschen und breche dann den Kontakt knallhart ab.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (10. Juni 2015)

Joa das stimmt, aber macht einen doch enorm wütend.

Aber wenn ich mir die letzten 2 Jahre angucke, waren da genug Situationen (zwischen Ihm und Anderen) wo das schon krass sichtbar war.

Irgendiwe befremdlich, wie die das nicht merken, ich hab mich scheinbar instinktiv von ihm abgegrenzt.

 

Waren halt für eine Arbeit mit noch einem in einer Gruppe und der hat schwere familiäre Probleme und hängt auch nicht 24/7 am Handy und hat halt nicht sofort auf ne Nachricht reagiert.

Tjo, da der feine Herr aber nur sein eigenes Glück sucht, hängt er sich jetzt an ne andere Gruppe dran und verlässt uns. Das ist halt so bezeichnet für seine grundlegenen Handlungsmuster die er an den Tag legt. Davon gabs nicht zu wenig bisher.

 

Karma regelt schon.

 

@Patie:

Noe das ist ein anderer, der ist aber sau okay menschlich...


----------



## Slayed (10. Juni 2015)

Youtube Vollbild Videos sind nicht mehr Vollbild 

 

Irgendwie wird die Toolbar von Firefox angezeigt und ich hab keine Ahnung wieso


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (12. Juni 2015)

Der Tag war heute bis auf die 5 LoL Spiele nur beschissen. 1/5


----------



## Aun (12. Juni 2015)

stop playing and have a happy life

ich hab bei beiden mobas die tutorials geschafft und danach wars mir ehrlich zu blööde. zum glück, warscheinlich


----------



## Patiekrice (15. Juni 2015)

Randoms in LoL.. werde jetzt zur Abregung einen Kuchen backen.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (19. Juni 2015)

Die deutsche Rechtsprechung, sowie deren Auffassung von Gerechtigkeit. Unendlich 5/5

Und nein es geht nicht um diesen Tugcekram.


----------



## Patiekrice (19. Juni 2015)

"27,90 für ein Schlaf T-Shirt ist mir zu viel" 

 

DIE SIND JA AUCH NICHT ZUM DRIN SCHLAFEN GEMACHT

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schrottinator (19. Juni 2015)

Wenn ich das als lese, kriege ich Flashbacks von meiner Zeit, als ich einen von diesen Jobs hatte.


----------



## Patiekrice (21. Juni 2015)

Ich wurde gestern das erste Mal in einem LoL-Game reported. Zumindest habe ich gestern das erste Mal diese Benachrichtigung bekommen. Ich habe NICHTS im Chat geschrieben...?! Ich frage mich wofür ich reported wurde... wir waren außerdem 4 Premates, entweder war es der eine random oder halt das Team, welches eh gewonnen hat.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (21. Juni 2015)

Cheetah kommen irgendwann immer ans Licht Patie  

 

Was mich aufregt: Ein paar Schuhe bei Amazon bestellt per Evening Express, weil meine Turnschuhe kaputt gegangen sind und ich jetzt ne Woche in Berlin bin... Jedenfalls sollten sie gestern Abend zwischen 18-20 Uhr kommen. Ich warte bis 20 Uhr, nix kommt. Gucke in der DHL Sendungsverfolgung und sehe, dass die Lieferung erfolgreich übermittel wurde. Angeblich von mir unterschrieben (obwohl mein Name da auch falsch drauf stand). War gestern von 15-20.30 Uhr zu Hause, und kein DHL Bote war da. So ein Dreck... 5/5


----------



## Magogan (21. Juni 2015)

Ich hab mir Stargate auf Bluray gekauft und muss den Film mit deutschen Untertiteln gucken, weil ich ihn auf Englisch gucken will. Die Untertitel sind "aus lizenzrechtlichen Gründen nicht ausblendbar", wenn man die englische Tonspur auswählt. WTF/5

Der wird jetzt zurückgeschickt und ich muss warten, bis der UK Import der Bluray ankommt. Da sind dann auch Extras drauf. Bei der deutschen Version fehlen ja jegliche Extras.


----------



## Patiekrice (22. Juni 2015)

Wollte mir gerade die Hände desinfizieren und greife zu "der" Flasche, es war aber dann doch Schreibtischplattenreiniger ... UND DER STINKT HEFTIG   Ich müffel jetzt voll.

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wynn (22. Juni 2015)

Dein aktueller Avatar passt gerade perfekt zu dem was dir passiert ist


----------



## Patiekrice (23. Juni 2015)

Ich muss beim Friseur ab sofort 4.- fürs Pony-schneiden zahlen. NÖÖÖ.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (23. Juni 2015)

4 Euro wow!


----------



## Patiekrice (23. Juni 2015)

Sehe ich nicht ein  Sonst kriegste den Pony immer umsonst geschnitten und ich gebe denen dann immer einfach 5,- Trinkgeld


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (23. Juni 2015)

Also zahl jetzt 4 und geb nix.
1 Euro gespart!


----------



## Manowar (24. Juni 2015)

Hab ja nicht viel außer meinem Bart 

Wenn ich mich damit zum Friseur setze und sehe, was die sich da für Mühe gibt..

Die will dann nur 3,5€.. ich würde mich schlecht fühlen, so wenig zu geben.

Für nen Pony find ich das echt happig 

 

Frauen haben da ja sowieso die Arschkarte.. wenn ich sehe, wofür meine immer so zahlen muss und was für ne Summe dabei immer rauskommt..


----------



## Patiekrice (24. Juni 2015)

Habe mir btw heute doch dann für 4,- den Pony schneiden lassen.

 

 

aber tt; 

Hatte gerade einen Kunden hier, der sich einen Schlüssenanhänger angeschaut hat, damit dann durch den Laden ist und ich bin mir sicher der ist in seine Hosentasche gewandert, er hat dann noch einbisschen von draußen in unser Schaufenster geschaut und, bin raus und habe ihn dann gefragt, wo er den Schlüsselanhänger hingetan hat... lügt der mich volles Rohr an. Er habe sich die gar nicht angeschaut und so ... NAJA. 12,90 .. nevermind.


----------



## heinzelmännchen (25. Juni 2015)

ebay Kundenservice.

 

Wollten sich melden, hamse net getan. Dann ruf ich da an: "Öh, sorry. Ist uns wohl verloren gegangen!"

 

Hauptsache 10% Provision nehmen, net nur vom Verkaufspreis, ne. Auch vom Porto!!! ******* *****!  5/5


----------



## Keashaa (26. Juni 2015)

5/5

 

Vor drei Wochen meinen Neoprenanzug bestellt und immer noch net da. Letzte Woche so dermassen im Freiwasser gefroren


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (26. Juni 2015)

DIESE KASTRATEN VON DER DHL.

Bin gestern extra daheim geblieben, weils kommen sollte. Da taucht das Problem "2. Zustellversuch" auf. 

Gut, kommts heute um 14:06! Dieser Hurensohn von Postbote klingelt nich sondern wirft n gelbes Scheinchen ein. Ich hoffe für ihn, das ich's nachher bei der Post holen kann.

Der geht mir so auf'n Piss. Wenn er kein Bock hat soll er sich ein anderen Beruf suchen.


----------



## Wynn (26. Juni 2015)

Sozialinkompatibel schrieb:


> Ich hoffe für ihn, das ich's nachher bei der Post holen kann


 

Auf der Karte steht meist das du die Sendung am folgenden Tag ab 11 uhr in der filiale abholen kannst


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (26. Juni 2015)

Nö, hat geklappt. Gut für ihn und seine Testikel.


----------



## Aun (28. Juni 2015)

zum aufregen, aber auch zum ablachen: die ganzen pfeifen, die plötzlich ihre avatare in regenbogenfarben anmalen......

nur weil mal eben der elendsstaat usa das homorecht eingefüghrt hat


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (28. Juni 2015)

Ist auch lustig.


----------



## Keashaa (1. Juli 2015)

5/5

 

Wenn man Freunden helfen will und dafür noch eine Rüge kassiert!


----------



## Sh1k4ri (1. Juli 2015)

Morgen wollte ich mit ner Freundin ins Freibad -> Sie muss nun doch arbeiten 5/5.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (1. Juli 2015)

no boobs no party


----------



## Sh1k4ri (1. Juli 2015)

Ich war Jahre nicht mehr im Freibad


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (1. Juli 2015)

Da gibts ass ass ass zu sehen!


----------



## Patiekrice (1. Juli 2015)




----------



## Sh1k4ri (1. Juli 2015)

Sozi denkt immer nur an das eine...


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (1. Juli 2015)

Stimmt ich denke immer an League. <3
Jetzt tu nich so unschuldig


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (2. Juli 2015)

Woah geil, bin mit paar aus meiner Klasse zum lernen verabredet, weil nächste Woche mündliche Prüfungen sind (Nein keine Blowis)
Jetzt sagt die eine Biatch ab, wegen der wir es überhaupt verschoben haben. :<


----------



## Patiekrice (2. Juli 2015)

Deswegen habe ich nie gelernt.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (2. Juli 2015)

Ist für Mathe, da kann ich nichts.
Hab jetzt Fachabi mit Schnitt2,0 hab nich einmal gelernt.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (2. Juli 2015)

Ach komm in Lerngruppen wird doch alles andere gemacht als zu lernen


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (2. Juli 2015)

Stimmt, die haben sich nur über ihre Abschlusskleider unterhalten und gelästert.


----------



## Patiekrice (2. Juli 2015)

Promos ¯\_༼ ಥ ‿ ಥ ༽_/¯


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (2. Juli 2015)

u won?


----------



## Patiekrice (2. Juli 2015)

Dann wäre ich nicht hier im Thread.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (2. Juli 2015)




----------



## BloodyEyeX (2. Juli 2015)

haha. u lose


----------



## Patiekrice (3. Juli 2015)

<Dann treffen wir uns 16 Uhr!>

<ok.>

<uargh. Schaffe doch eher 17:30 erst!>

<ok.>

<Hmm - wird einbisschen später.>

<okay : -) >


----------



## Thoor (3. Juli 2015)

Exchange Server 2013. WTF Microsoft? Beim programmieren auf Acid gewesen oder what?


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (4. Juli 2015)

Das Internet, oder um das Kind beim Namen zu nennen: League of Legends.

 

Ich bin immer wieder unfassbar was dort für Abschaum kriecht.

Habe in meinen letzten 5-6? Spielen ziemlich rasiert, war immer MIT Abstand Bester im Team, habe kein Wort geschrieben, hab anständig gepingt, mich gut benommen und wurde zu Tode geflamed und mit Ratschlägen bebombt, die lustigerweise von den schlechtesten im Team kamen. Das da Unmengen an Beleidigungen enthalten waren muss ich nicht erwähnen.

 

Es ist echt erschreckend, wie die Schuld immer auf Andere abgeschoben wird.

 

Frag mich echt wie man so einen Umgangston an den Tag legen kann, ich glaube ich spiele ab sofort direkt NUR noch mit /all mute. Schade eigentlich, da man alle 10 Spiele mal richtig lustige und spaßige hat. Aber gut von LeKilleur13 und PablôSh4d0wD34tH muss ich das wohl nicht erwarten...

 

Wünsche mir richtig richtig richtig harte Strafen für Flamer. Reportfunktion is eh unnötig, da es 99% Ragereports sind auf Leute die nichts getan haben, laut selbsternannter Progamer, aber Schuld an der Niederlage sind, obwohl sie selbst NICHTS gebacken bekommen.

 

Sorry 4 Wall of Text Freitagnachts um 0:50, aber das nervt mich grad richtig.


----------



## Aun (4. Juli 2015)

Vllt bist du ja der Abschaum und deswegen Flamen alle ^^


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (4. Juli 2015)

Don't think so, ich benehme mich und hab vielleicht alle 10 Spiele mal einen Ausfall, den aber meist auch nur wenn mein Team eh Mist baut.

 

Denke es liegt eher an meiner Lane, als Jungler bist du ja chronisch an jedem individuellen Versagen anderer Leute Schuld. Bzw, dir wird die Schuld zugeschoben.

Aber hey, wenn man als Midlaner nicht seine Wards setzt und permanent overextended wird man halt auch ständig vom gegnerischen Jungler zerpflückt. Das es eigenes Verschulden ist, wird aber einfach nicht eingesehen. Ne besser flamen wir den eigenen Jungler, der sich eh grad den Arsch aufreißt, weil alle 3 Lanes am untergehen sind.

 

Was mich so stört ist einfach das die Flamerei immer von den ausgeht, die selbst NICHTS können.

 

Das verstörende ist ja, das es in den Normals so abgeht. Da geht es um NICHTS...um rein gar nichts.


----------



## Patiekrice (4. Juli 2015)

Ich stimme Sozi zu!


----------



## Xarran (4. Juli 2015)

Konfuzius sagt: "Der Jungler ist immer schuld!"


----------



## Patiekrice (4. Juli 2015)

Leider ist es so einfach und schön die Schuld auf den Jungler zu schieben ...

 

man verliert seine Lane und bekommt keine Hilfe -> der Jungler ist Schuld.

man hat noch keinen Drake in dem Game erhalten -> der Jungler ist Schuld.

man hat noch keine Buffs in dem Game erhalten -> der Jungler ist Schuld.

der Gegnerjungler ist 24/7 auf der eigenen Lane -> der Jungler ist Schuld.

keiner counterpusht -> der Jungler ist Schuld.

keiner ist tanky -> der Jungler ist Schuld.


----------



## TheCadien (4. Juli 2015)

- Ein großteil der Heutigen Mode. Mal im ernst Röhrenjeans bei Kerlen ?

- wenn Leute gewisse sachen als Mode Symbol nutzen.Z.b Longboard. Ich trage es den ganzen Tag rum weil es cool ist ,fahren aber eigentlich nicht damit.

- Die heutige Oberflächliche Gesellschaft. 

-Leute die meinen andere Runter zu machen um dadurch besser da zustehen.

-Leute die nicht Raffen das nur weil man Gerne mal Zockt noch kein Opfer ist das kein Leben hat.


----------



## Patiekrice (4. Juli 2015)

Ich glaube Sozi und Shika tragen auch Röhrenjeans und die sind eigentlich ganz fresh. Habe sie zwar noch nie im RL getroffen, aber meh.

Longboards stinken.

Du bist genau so oberflächig wenn du Kerle auf das Tragen einer Röhrenjeans als Modevictim bezeichnest.

Ja, stimmt.

Ja, stimmt.


----------



## TheCadien (4. Juli 2015)

Ich glaube bei Oberflächlich und Mode habe ich etwas Falsch ausgedrückt  meinte beides ungefair in einem Kontext.

Z.b Mädchen 15 Jahre alt meint im Winter im Top noch rum zu rennen damit man auch ja Ihren ausschnitt sieht. Aber sie würde niemals eine Winterjacke tragen

weilsie damit "dick" "scheiße"  oder sonst was aussieht. Und lieber 100 mal jammert weil ihr Kalt ist.

 

Das Natürlich jetzt nur ein Beispiel


----------



## Sh1k4ri (4. Juli 2015)

Sich beschweren, dass man als "casual gamer" verurteilt wird und im gleichen Abschnitt Männer kritisieren, die Röhrenjeans tragen. Nice one.

 

Man lebt gut damit einfach keinen Fi** darauf zu geben, was andere Menschen von einem denken. Denn sonst versucht man automatisch, jedem irgendwie gerecht zu werden und man verbiegt sich. Wenn die "Jugend" gerne Longboards zur Deko trägt, sollen sie es doch. Ich bin früher auch mit meinem Skateboard rumgelaufen, um Mädchen anzuflirten, obwohl ich nicht wirklich gut fahren konnte. War mir aber wurscht.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (4. Juli 2015)

Dein Post klingt so als würdest du von Leuten in Röhrenjeans gedisst werden, weil du gerne zockst.


----------



## Xarran (4. Juli 2015)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Man lebt gut damit einfach keinen Fi** darauf zu geben, was andere Menschen von einem denken. Denn sonst versucht man automatisch, jedem irgendwie gerecht zu werden und man verbiegt sich.


 

Naja, damit kommt man im Leben aber nicht weit. Als Jugendlicher und junger Erwachsener vielleicht noch, danach wird es dann schon schwieriger.

Toleranz ist nicht gleich Gleichgültigkeit.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (4. Juli 2015)

Xarran schrieb:


> Naja, damit kommt man im Leben aber nicht weit. Als Jugendlicher und junger Erwachsener vielleicht noch, danach wird es dann schon schwieriger.
> 
> Toleranz ist nicht gleich Gleichgültigkeit.


 

Damit kommst du weiter als wenn du immerauf andere schaust. Und ich meine damit nicht, anderen mit Gleichgültigkeit gegenüber zutreten.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (4. Juli 2015)

Was Shikari meint ist, dass man gucken soll das man sich wohlfühlt und es egal ist was andere über DICH denken.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (4. Juli 2015)

^ danke Sozi 

 

B2T: Hitze 5/5


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (4. Juli 2015)

Ohja... hier sinds 39 Grad...

 

Mathe>.< Montag mündliche Prüfung. Rotationskörper ...waaaaaaaaaaas?


----------



## Patiekrice (4. Juli 2015)

ich war am Pool, habe gut einen im Tee und jetzt gehts weiter auf eine LAN \O/ Ein Wunder dass ich das hier so gut schreiben konnte. Aber das hier ist der falsche Thread. FACKIT.


----------



## Magogan (6. Juli 2015)

Ich kann mich bei der Wärme nicht konzentrieren, muss aber eigentlich weiter an meinem Spiel arbeiten, damit das fertig wird... Außerdem geht es mir nicht so gut wegen der Hitze... 5/5

Ich bin krank und irgendwie doch nicht. Mein Körper entscheidet sich stündlich neu ob ich jetzt krank bin oder nicht. Ist nur Luft im Bauch, die drückt, aber es ist sehr unangenehm und ich fühl mich manchmal, als müsse ich mich bald übergeben...


----------



## Waldelfe77 (15. Juli 2015)

ich hasse das Geräusch von Rollkoffern :/ könnte ausflippen dabei


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (15. Juli 2015)

Das fucking Konami die P.T. Demos auf der Ps4 löschen lässt.
Ich rede nich vom Store... sondern von der Konsole. ffs


----------



## Veshrae (23. Juli 2015)

Dass Buffed noch immer veraltete Klassenguides hat :S


----------



## ZAM (23. Juli 2015)

Veshrae schrieb:


> Dass Buffed noch immer veraltete Klassenguides hat :S


 

Das sowas nicht mit beispielen an redaktion@buffed.de angebracht wird sondern einfach mal irgendwo erwähnt. :S


----------



## Patiekrice (25. Juli 2015)

Habe etwas bestellt und statt das bei einem Nachbarn oder so abzugeben, hat die DPD das zu einer Paketannahmestelle gebracht .. wieder grandiose Öffnungszeiten;

Mo - Fr 12 - 18 Uhr und Samstags 12 - 15 Uhr ...

sorry dass ich nicht arbeitslos bin o________O was für Zeiten - srsly.


----------



## Wynn (25. Juli 2015)

Mein Paket  letztes jahr wurde zu einer Änderungsschneiderei die auch dhl paketannahme ist.

öffnungszeiten mo bis donnerstag 8 bis 16 - freitag 8 bis 12 uhr 

ich habe gleich bei der dhl beschwerde eingereicht das lieber mein päckchen in eine packstation oder bei der postfiale abgeben sollen und das sie sofort das päckchen da abholen sollen

 

 

Ansonsten habe ich nun seit 1 monat hälfte der woche kopfweh und alle 10 tage eine fiese migräne

das gottverdammte wetter soll sich mal entscheiden was es sein will - immer diese wetterwechsel sind scheisse


----------



## Magogan (25. Juli 2015)

Ich müsste eigentlich meinen Blu-ray-Player, Projektor und AV-Receiver austauschen, weil die allesamt grundlegende Anforderungen nicht erfüllen.

Der Blu-ray-Player stockt, wenn man nach dem Pausieren weitergucken will, und hängt sich auch gerne mal auf. Das Overlay lässt sich auch nicht deaktivieren, dauernd sieht man das Kamerawinkel-Symbol bei Star Trek TOS, das nervt, weil sich der jedes Mal ändert wegen den überarbeiteten Effekten...

Der Projektor braucht ewig, um ein Bild darzustellen, nachdem sich die Auflösung ändert. Spielen geht auch nicht, weil der Input-Lag riesig ist.

Und der AV-Receiver ist auch extrem langsam, wenn sich das Input-Signal ändert... Ich höre teilweise erst nach einigen Sekunden etwas. Und dann ist das, was ich hören sollte, auch schon halb vorbei.

Das regt mich auf, weil ich viel Geld bezahlt habe, aber die Hersteller einfach allesamt Mist gebaut haben -.-


----------



## painschkes (25. Juli 2015)

Magogan schrieb:


> Das regt mich auf, weil ich viel Geld bezahlt habe, aber die Hersteller einfach allesamt Mist gebaut haben -.-


Oder du dich vorher einfach nicht genug informiert hast - das Problem sitzt meisstens vor den Geräten.


----------



## Magogan (25. Juli 2015)

Ich hab beim Blu-ray-Player schon ausgetestet, ob der die Star Trek: Voyager DVDs wiedergeben kann, das konnte der alte nämlich nicht (kein Witz). Und ich darf ja wohl davon ausgehen, dass so elementare Dinge wie die Blu-ray-Wiedergabe problemlos funktionieren.

Ich bin beim Projektor davon ausgegangen, dass er besser als mein alter ist, war schließlich der selbe Hersteller und ein neueres Modell. Außerdem musste ich mich schnell entscheiden, weil der alte Projektor kaputtgegangen ist. Und weil ich schon 3 3D-Brillen hatte und nicht neu kaufen wollte, war die Auswahl auch nicht so groß.

Und beim AVR hab ich den genommen, weil er gerade im Angebot war und ich einen mit 2 HDMI-Ausgängen brauchte.


----------



## Ogil (30. Juli 2015)

Fuer heute Morgen einen Zahnarzt-Termin gehabt - groessere Sache, Wurzelbehandlung und so - entsprechend dann 2h-Termin und ich hab mir frei genommen. Ich fahr in die Stadt (was fruehs entsprechend dauert) und will einchecken - und es heisst "Wir haben hier keinen Termin". Scheinbar hat es da eine Schwester vermehrt, mir einen Termin aufgeschrieben aber dann nix ins System eingetragen. Schoene Zeitvergeudung. Und der naechste moegliche Termin ist in 4 Wochen...

 

Wurzelbehandlung/1000


----------



## bkeleanor (6. August 2015)

Das Crackdown 3 wohl ein Xbox one exclusiv spiel sein wird.

schaut euch das gameplay/trailer video an. sie sagen 100% zerstörbare umwelt.

5/5


----------



## kaepteniglo (6. August 2015)

bkeleanor schrieb:


> Das Crackdown 3 wohl ein Xbox one exclusiv spiel sein wird.
> 
> schaut euch das gameplay/trailer video an. sie sagen 100% zerstörbare umwelt.
> 
> 5/5


 

Ist ja auch nicht verwunderlich, dass es Xbox One Exklusiv sein wird. **** und **** 2 waren auch Xbox 360 Exklusiv.


----------



## bkeleanor (6. August 2015)

ich wundere mich auch nicht darüber, sondern ärgere mich darüber.

beim 1 und 2 wars mir wurst weil die nicht wirklich was geboten haben, was mich so gereizt hat wie eben das abreisen der kompletten stadt.


----------



## Wynn (7. August 2015)

Die Hitze

 

Alles über 30 Grad ist zuviel

 

30 Grad wolkig mit 12 km/h wind okay 37 grad sonnig mit nix wind BÄH


----------



## Aun (7. August 2015)

mimimimimi


----------



## ZAM (7. August 2015)

Sommerloch () an Spielen.


----------



## Aun (7. August 2015)

Deine pile of shame hat bestimmt noch genug zu bieten


----------



## Magogan (8. August 2015)

Otto.de -.- Die wechseln den Türanschlag von meinem Kühlschrank nicht, obwohl man mir gesagt hat, dass das gemacht wird. Ich hab dann angerufen und gefragt, warum das nicht gemacht wurde und die Dame da wirft mir dann vor, dass ich vergessen habe, zu erwähnen, dass der Kühlschrank ein Display hat. Bei Kühlschränken mit Display machen die das natürlich nicht, man muss ja einen Stecker rausziehen und einen anderen reinstecken. WTF? Und woher soll ich bitte wissen, dass das relevant ist, dass der ein Display hat?


----------



## Edou (8. August 2015)

Magogan schrieb:


> Otto.de -.- Die wechseln den Türanschlag von meinem Kühlschrank nicht, obwohl man mir gesagt hat, dass das gemacht wird. Ich hab dann angerufen und gefragt, warum das nicht gemacht wurde und die Dame da wirft mir dann vor, dass ich vergessen habe, zu erwähnen, dass der Kühlschrank ein Display hat. Bei Kühlschränken mit Display machen die das natürlich nicht, man muss ja einen Stecker rausziehen und einen anderen reinstecken. WTF? Und woher soll ich bitte wissen, dass das relevant ist, dass der ein Display hat?


Weil die Elektro-Kabel und die Verbindungen durch die Tür laufen, ist n schwierigerer Aufwand + sollte nur jemand machen der sich mit Elektrik auskennt.

Normaler türanschlagswechsel is pillepalle 

 

Ehh, hitze, kein Venti, obergeschoss = Schmelzpunkt/5


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (9. August 2015)

Heute nach längerer Zeit mal wieder 2km geschwommen...omg meine Oberarme brennen höllisch.^^


----------



## Sh1k4ri (9. August 2015)

Deutsche Synchronisation. 10/10.

 

Suicide Squad wird schonmal nicht im Kino geguckt. Wenn der dt. Trailer repräsentativ sein soll... nope.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (9. August 2015)

Allein Quinns stimme im Original... Boneralert..
.."hope you got insurrance.."

Edit:
Hab mir den deutschen Trailer eben angeguckt "Ich habe sie in ein Loch gesteckt und weggeworfen", ernsthaft...?
Die Stimme vom Joker ist ebenfalls grottig...
Und bei meiner Liebsten geht's gerade so, aber meilenweit hinter'm Original.


----------



## Magogan (9. August 2015)

Edou schrieb:


> Weil die Elektro-Kabel und die Verbindungen durch die Tür laufen, ist n schwierigerer Aufwand + sollte nur jemand machen der sich mit Elektrik auskennt.
> Normaler türanschlagswechsel is pillepalle
> 
> Ehh, hitze, kein Venti, obergeschoss = Schmelzpunkt/5


Das war tatsächlich nur ein Stecker, der auf beiden Seiten der Tür vorhanden war. Das war überhaupt nicht kompliziert, den musste man nur einstecken.


----------



## bkeleanor (10. August 2015)

Ich habe es geschafft Windows 10 für rund 10 min. auf meinem Lap Top laufen zu lassen. Dannach wurde der Bildschirm schwarz. Neustart oder recovery versuche haben nicht geholfen. Jetzt habe ich mich wieder für Windows 7 entschieden, war ursprünglich installiert.

Schade hätte es gerne getestet. 3/5


----------



## ZAM (10. August 2015)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Deutsche Synchronisation. 10/10.
> 
> 
> 
> Suicide Squad wird schonmal nicht im Kino geguckt. Wenn der dt. Trailer repräsentativ sein soll... nope.


 

Ich bin eigentlich Anti-Anti, wenn es um diesen "Alles unbedingt im O-Ton"-Blödsinn geht und wünsche allen militanten Vertretern dieser Gattung einen Schwarzenegger-O-Ton-Marathon beginnend mit Herkules in New York an den Hals, aber hier bin ich voll bei Euch.  *g* Habt ihr keine Kinos mit OV-Sälen?  Abgesehen davon können sie den modernisierten Pseudo-Joker auch gern komplett knicken.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (10. August 2015)

Ging mir früher auch so ZAM. Nur wenn man erstmal in diesem O-Ton "Wahn" drin ist, kommt man nicht mehr raus. Ich genieße kaum noch synchronisierte Filme, weil es halt sofort auffällt, wie schlecht die ist. Ausnahmen bestätigen natürlich die Regel. OT-Filme laufen hier im Kino nur sehr sehr selten. Zuletzt war es glaube ich der Hobbit Teil 3.


----------



## Veshrae (10. August 2015)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Ging mir früher auch so ZAM. Nur wenn man erstmal in diesem O-Ton "Wahn" drin ist, kommt man nicht mehr raus. Ich genieße kaum noch synchronisierte Filme, weil es halt sofort auffällt, wie schlecht die ist. Ausnahmen bestätigen natürlich die Regel. OT-Filme laufen hier im Kino nur sehr sehr selten. Zuletzt war es glaube ich der Hobbit Teil 3.


 

Gibt hier glaube ich auch nur 90% Kinos, der in der O-Ton nur mit Subtitles abgespielt wird. :S

Das störrt dann immer, weil man automatisch mitliest -.-


----------



## Sh1k4ri (16. August 2015)

Star Wars Episode 9 wird vom Jurassic World Regisseur gedreht.... 5/5

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## R19A78D (16. August 2015)

Leute, die meinen, nur weil sie größer sind, hätten sie "Autorität". 5/5 (Sorry, aber MUHAHAHAHA!)

Leute, die nicht wissen, dass man sich Respekt verdienen muss. 5/5

Leute, die sich über andere Leute, nur weil sie eine andere Meinung haben, eine andere Musik hören oder sonst irgendwie anders sind, als diese Leute es für "richtig" halten, aufregen. 5/5 ...und sich dann am besten noch über mangelnde Toleranz beschweren. 5/5

 

;-)

Das mal zu den ganzen vorherigen Postings.

Ernsthaft:

Leute, die sich ständig über alles aufregen. 5/5 ... da bin ich immer neidisch. Ich hätte gerne soviel Zeit um sie mit so etwas unnützem zu verschwenden.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (17. August 2015)

Ein Glück ist die Spannweite deiner Stressoren sehr gering...


----------



## Keashaa (18. August 2015)

Der DvD zu sein 10/5


----------



## Magogan (18. August 2015)

Kannst ja auf Blu-ray umschulen


----------



## Reflox (21. August 2015)

Finde nach 2x Grossputz immer noch Haare von meiner Freundin, obwohl sie seit 3 Wochen wieder weg ist 2/5


----------



## ZAM (21. August 2015)

Reflox schrieb:


> Finde nach 2x Grossputz immer noch Haare von meiner Freundin, obwohl sie seit 3 Wochen wieder weg ist 2/5


 

Ich finde auch ständig Haare von meinem Mitbewohner ZAM .. oh wait. ..


----------



## Keashaa (21. August 2015)

ZAM schrieb:


> Ich finde auch ständig Haare von meinem Mitbewohner ZAM .. oh wait. ..


 

Willst du damit andeuten, welchen Bekleidungsstatus du hast, während du in der Wohnung rumläufst?


----------



## ZAM (21. August 2015)

Keashaa schrieb:


> Willst du damit andeuten, welchen Bekleidungsstatus du hast, während du in der Wohnung rumläufst?


Bekleidungsstatus wäre in dem Fall Single - hahahaha. Aber Kleidungsstatus .. ich bin immer sittlich angekleidet


----------



## Derulu (21. August 2015)

ZAM schrieb:


> Aber Kleidungsstatus .. ich bin immer sittlich angekleidet


 

 

Sogar unter der Dusche! .... VOR ALLEM unter der Dusche!


----------



## Reflox (21. August 2015)

ZAM schrieb:


> Ich finde auch ständig Haare von meinem Mitbewohner ZAM .. oh wait. ..


 

Du hast auch etwa die selbe Mähne wie sie.

Wait....


----------



## Combust90 (23. August 2015)

Twitch

 

Will mir ein VOD anschauen, aber mit flüssig schauen ist da nichts. Buffern, buffern, buffern und da bin ich nur einer von vielen. Es ist das Jahr 2015, da muss es doch möglich sein, vernünftig die Sachen anzuschauen, wenn man schon so etwas anbietet.


----------



## Magogan (24. August 2015)

Ich hab eine Anti-Rutsch-Matte für die Badewanne gekauft, ausprobiert und festgestellt, dass sie zwar hält, aber genauso rutschig ist wie die Oberfläche der Badewanne -.- Wie kann man nur so einen Mist entwickeln? Bestimmt kann ich die nicht zurückgeben, hab ja nicht mal den Kassenzettel, hab den irgendwie nicht mitgenommen... 3/5, weil die zumindest nicht so teuer war (20 Euro oder so)...


----------



## Patiekrice (25. August 2015)

Ich habe eine Badewannenmatte für 11,- und die ist super. lol.


----------



## Schrottinator (25. August 2015)

Ich dusche


----------



## Magogan (25. August 2015)

Ich dusche auch, aber in der Badewanne. Die haben übrigens die Matte auch ohne Kassenzettel zurückgenommen und mir das Geld mit dem nächsten Einkauf verrechnet.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (8. September 2015)

In case of politisch polarisierend u can delete this post zamzz.

Das Thema mit den "Flüchtlingen" (In Anführungszeichen, da es mittlerweile nur noch positiver Rassismus ist, es aber Menschen wie du und ich sind. Der "Flüchtling" ist weder gut noch schlecht, sondern einfach Mensch)
Das Menschen in Not geholfen wird unterstütze ich voll und ganz, aber nicht dieses Selbstdarstellerum, dass daraus resultiert.
Vor ein paar Wochen wurde in jedem öffentlichen Medium, gehetzt, gewarnt und Angst in die Köpfe der leichtgläubigen Strunzbürger dieses Staates gepflanzt.
Jetzt aber schlagen alle eben diese Medien ihren Profit aus diesen Unruhen und loben besagte MENSCHEN in den Himmel um ihr Prestige zu steigern.
Die Ironie an der Geschichte ist ja, dass wohl der durchschnittliche ängstliche Bürger gar nichts mitbekommen hätte, wäre es nicht so aufgebauscht worden. Aber was tut man nicht alles für Einschaltquoten und Auflagen.

Europas Vorzeigezug Deutschland kann sich mal wieder schön nachdem mastubieren auf die Schulter klopfen und in die Welt hinaus brüllen, welch harter Ficker er doch sei.
Dabei ist Deutschland was die Aufnahme von Menschen in Not angeht in Europa nur ein kleines Licht brüstet sich aber als vorbildlich.

Als wäre der ganze offizielle mediale Durchfall nicht schlimm genug, verbreiten Bratzenseiten wie Anonymus ihren Verschwörungsshit und versetzten die Masse in Panik vor getarnten IS Attentätern. 
Des weiteren werden die braunen Häufchen gefüttert und werden politisch so stark sein wie noch nie. (Meine Befürchtung)

Im Endeffekt ist es doch simpel: Wer Waffen sät erntet Flüchtlinge.

Mir tut es nur so unfassbar Leid für die Menschen, dass sie auch noch so ausgeschlachtet werden, nach allem was sie durchleben mussten. Ist halt irgendwie wie Maden im Mund, ekelhaft. 

Aber letztendlich ist es doch wieder ein Segen für die deutsche Wirtschaft und das Prestige.
Der demographische Wandel könnte aufgehalten werden und das internationale Standing steigt. :O

Ich persönlich freue mich auf die neuen Fressbuden, mit unbekanntem Essen und Kulturvielfalt ist immer interessant.


----------



## Aun (8. September 2015)

ruhig blut genosse!
1. lässt unser GG sowas (artikel16 und aufwärst) net zu und
2. gibts den grenzschutz ^^


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (8. September 2015)

U know what i mean bruh.

Mich stört es doch nicht wer "hier" ist, da Mensch = Mensch.
Finde dieses "Geburtsrecht" eh beschissen.
Man könnte ja probieren faire Gesellschaften weltweit zu schaffen, aber oh wait... Kapitalismus. :O


----------



## Sh1k4ri (10. September 2015)

Um es mal mit den wundervollen Worten von Kraftklub zu beschreiben:

 

_" Und selbst wenn alles scheiße ist, du pleite bist und sonst nichts kannst_

_dann sei doch einfach stolz auf dein Land._

_Oder gib die Schuld ein paar anderen armen Schweinen._

_Hey, wie wäre es denn mit den Leuten im Asylbewerberheim? "_


----------



## Sh1k4ri (11. September 2015)

Nicht wirklich aufregen, aber verwundern. Hatte ein Problem mit nem Win 7 Update, welches meine USB Ports bis auf die Externen komplett lahm legte. Darauf hin hatte ich, schlauerweise, einfach auf Win 10 geupdated, und zack war das Problem weg (logischerweise). Allerdings lief Win 10 nicht wirklich sauber. Spiele wie Hearthstone konnte ich nicht ruckelfrei spielen. Deswegen wieder zurück auf Win 7 und tadaaaaa.

 

Das Problem-Update ist zwar installiert , aber ich hab keine Probleme mehr.


----------



## Magogan (12. September 2015)

Mein Blu-ray-Player ist kaputt, inzwischen kann ich die wohl jährlich austauschen... Der spielt einfach Rise of the Planet of the Apes nicht ab... In einem Sony Blu-ray-Player im Mediamarkt geht es... Jetzt hab ich wieder 80 Euro für einen Blu-ray-Player ausgegeben...


----------



## Wynn (12. September 2015)

Was stellst du mit deinen Playern an ?

 

meiner läuft bald nun schon 5 jahre


----------



## Rexo (12. September 2015)

Die Trennung mit meinem Ex....weil ich weis das es alles meine schuld gewesen ist : I


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (12. September 2015)

Tja zu viel yolo und du bist solo.


----------



## Magogan (12. September 2015)

Wynn schrieb:


> Was stellst du mit deinen Playern an ?
> 
> meiner läuft bald nun schon 5 jahre


Vielleicht liegt es doch an der Blu-ray. Der Sony BD-Player spielt die auch gerade so ab und mehrmals bleibt das Bild stehen und der Ton setzt aus an bestimmten Stellen.


----------



## bkeleanor (14. September 2015)

Rexo schrieb:


> Die Trennung mit meinem Ex....weil ich weis das es alles meine schuld gewesen ist : I


 

meinst du "meiner" Ex oder stehst du auf männer? oder bist du eine frau und hast in deinem profil männlich angegeben?


----------



## painschkes (14. September 2015)

Ist das irgendwie wichtig? Ist doch absolut wumpe und ich denke mal, dass er es richtig angegeben haben wird.


----------



## bkeleanor (14. September 2015)

ich wollt ihn nur drauf aufmerksam machen, falls er sich vertippt hat. was seine sexuellen ansichten sind ist mir persönlich egal.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (15. September 2015)

Crusader Kings 2 5/5


----------



## Sh1k4ri (16. September 2015)

Bild's hetze gegen St. Pauli + Doppelmoral.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (17. September 2015)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Bild's hetze gegen St. Pauli + Doppelmoral.



Die Bild halt.


----------



## Patiekrice (29. September 2015)

unfaires Verhalten gegenüber mir von Arbeitskollegen und wenn man dann vom krank sein wiederkommt sieht es im Laden aus, wie Scheisse.. Call of Duty und Walking Dead sind scheinbar jetzt ein Mash-Up, Tyrael gehört zu Watchdogs und Dovahkin ist ein Charakter bei World of Warcraft. 

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 

"Ich arbeite in einem Videospiel-Laden, weil ich voll gerne Sonic spiele hihihihi" 

 

fml.


----------



## Veshrae (29. September 2015)

Patiekrice schrieb:


> "Ich arbeite in einem Videospiel-Laden, weil ich voll gerne Sonic spiele hihihihi"


 

Gibt halt Nerds und Hipster.


----------



## ZAM (29. September 2015)

Mach sie fertig


----------



## Wynn (29. September 2015)

Patie hat bestimmt die "Lied von Eis und Feuer" Romane bei Hochzeitsvorbereitung eingeordnet ^^


----------



## Patiekrice (30. September 2015)

ZAM schrieb:


> Mach sie fertig


 

 

Neee  Haben uns wieder vertragen und ich habe auch wieder aufgeräumt


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (5. Oktober 2015)

PINTEREST. Unendlich/10

 

So eine scheißseite. Man klickt das Bild an und wird auf 10000394832094892374923 andere Bilder weitergeleitet.


----------



## BloodyEyeX (10. Oktober 2015)

Samstags arbeiten -.-

Is ja nicht so das ich hier viel zu tun hätte.

 

 

Erst um 17:00 Schluss, war doch noch viel zu tuen. -.-


----------



## Patiekrice (12. Oktober 2015)

Dass mir alle meine Hosen zu weit sind.


----------



## Aun (12. Oktober 2015)

Patiekrice schrieb:


> Dass mir alle meine Hosen zu weit sind.


da hilt dann nur ein gürtel oder ein seil ^^ oder vllt mal mehr futtern, soweit ich das noch weiß kannst du ganz schön was wegschroten


----------



## Patiekrice (12. Oktober 2015)

Ich haue mir auch immer noch viel rein, mache aber jetzt ja wieder viel Sport und das macht sich auch immer direkt bemerkbar  Will mich auch gar nicht über die Figur beschweren, aber es nervt ziemlich krass aufm Rad, wenn du immer das Gefühl hast, dass die Autofahrer hinter dir deinen Moon bewundern. 

 

Gürtel trage ich echt ungern


----------



## Aun (12. Oktober 2015)

Patiekrice schrieb:


> deinen Moon bewundern.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   die würden sich sicher freuen. und jetz bei der jahreszeit kann das doch net passieren ^^


----------



## Patiekrice (12. Oktober 2015)

Doch, weil ich immer halbnackt rumlaufe.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (12. Oktober 2015)

Patiekrice schrieb:


> Doch, weil ich immer halbnackt rumlaufe.


Verkauf dich doch nicht unter wert prinzessin.


----------



## Patiekrice (12. Oktober 2015)

/ironie off

 

 

 

Aufm Rad rutscht halt ab und zu mal die Jacke ein Stück hoch und dann wird es halt um die Nieren


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (12. Oktober 2015)

Fräulein ich will doch nur nicht das du wegen Erregung öffentlichen Ärgernisses verhaftet wirst.

Btt:
Die Werbung von Spotify bzw Kotzify.
Wenn doch alles immer soooooooo benutzerbezogen ist, warum bekomm ich dann immer so Ohrenkrebsvorschläge wie: "MIIIIITTT ALLL DEEEEEINEEEEN FAAARBEEEN UND AAAAALL DEEEEINEEEN NAAAARBEN" von Sarah Connor oder wie die Slut heißt.

Ich höre größtenteils Witchhouse, Ebm oder Synthkram.
Da frage ich mich wieso die denken, dass ausgerechnet ich Spaß an diesen Vorschlägen habe.
Genauso wie diese Filtrvorschläge.
Klar will ich Black Music und R&B ...

Habe nichts gegen Werbung, aber dann doch bitte passend. Was an der einfach Benutzerdatenerhebung ja wohl einfach ist. 

Oh! Eine Werbung fällt mir ein die gar nicht fit geht. Die für Playstation Music, wenn irgendso ein Affe einem dann ins Ohr schreit.


----------



## Patiekrice (12. Oktober 2015)

Jau, die Werbung bei Spotify ist wirklich was, über das ich mich den ganzen Tag aufregen könnte  Die ist vor allen dingen auch immer so bescheuert gepegelt, dass sie 10000x lauter ist, als die Musik, die du vorher gehört hast.


----------



## Veshrae (12. Oktober 2015)

Einfach mal ein paar Euro in die Hand nehmen und Premium kaufen <:


----------



## Patiekrice (12. Oktober 2015)

Verbesserungsvorschläge sind im Mecker-Thread nicht gern gesehen, hau ab.


----------



## ZAM (12. Oktober 2015)

Wenn Anpassungen wegen Missverständnissen überschrieben werden 2/5


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (12. Oktober 2015)

Veshrae schrieb:


> Einfach mal ein paar Euro in die Hand nehmen und Premium kaufen <:



Nö, keine 10 Euro.
Da ich eh CD Käufer bin geht das Geld wenigstens meist größtenteils direkt an die Künstler und nich 95% an n Vermarkter.
Des Weiteren verdient Spotify eh schon Tonnen an Geld durch Werbung und Datenverkauf.

WIE DU SIEHST WILL ICH KEINE VERBESSERUNGSVORSCHLÄGE :v
Ich will motzen.


----------



## vollmi (15. Oktober 2015)

Ich habe seit Ewigkeiten auf Satellitenschüssel ein Abo bei Teleclub mit dem Sky Paket mit sämtlichen Paketen außer Sport.

Dazu einen Guten Receiver mit dem ich alles aufzeichnen konnte und in den ich auch gleich die Schweizer Schlüsselkarte einsetzen konnte.

 

Jetzt haben sie gefunden ja wir tauschen die Karte um und schicken ihm einen Sky Receiver. Die Karte funktioniert nur in diesem. Der Receiver kann aber nur Sky und keinen Schweizer Sender. Außerdem ist die Aufnahmefunktion ein Witz mit der Festplatte von 250 GB.

Also Angerufen was die Lösung wäre wenn man den Schrott Receiver nicht will. Ja sie können mir einen Kartenadapter schicken. Dann funktioniert mein alter Receiver wieder, aber mit der Karte ist die Aufnahmefunktion gesperrt und für jede Sendung über 16 Jahre muss ich einen 4 Stelligen Freischaltcode eintragen, ausser am Abend da muss ich ihn nur einmal eintragen nicht bei jedem umschalten.

 

Die haben doch den Schuss nicht gehört. Ich meine Das Abo kostet über 60 CHF im Monat und dafür muss man sich so gängeln lassen?

In der Schweiz ging übrigens "SKY Anytime" und "SKY Go" noch nie, dafür zahlen wir für die Minderleistung ja auch mehr.

 

Wäre das nicht was für die WEKO? Immerhin versucht Teleclub damit alternative Receiver vom Markt zu verbannen. Alternative TV Anbieter wie SRF auch gleich mit (wer hat schon zwei Receiver und Steckt die immer um).

Ich bin ein bisschen angepisst _ _


----------



## eMJay (15. Oktober 2015)

Kann dich voll verstehen.

 

Ich stand im Frühjahr auch vor der Entscheidung.... entweder Kaufe ich mir auf Risiko einen Linux Receiver der dann gesperrt wird weil SKY irgendwann kommt und mir ihren Receiver andreht (das hat vor ca. 12 Monaten oder so angefangen) oder ich ärger mich nicht und nehme gleich den SKY Receiver ohne den ganzen Luxus. Hab mich fürs zweite Entschieden. Seid dem läuft der ohne Probleme nur wenn es zu warm wird hängt er sich ab und zu auf. Wenn ich bedenke dass ich in 2 Jahren Kabel Deutschland 7 Receiver zuhause hatte ist es super und immer noch eine Verbesserung.


----------



## ZAM (16. Oktober 2015)

eMJay schrieb:


> Kann dich voll verstehen.
> 
> 
> 
> Ich stand im Frühjahr auch vor der Entscheidung.... entweder Kaufe ich mir auf Risiko einen Linux Receiver der dann gesperrt wird weil SKY irgendwann kommt und mir ihren Receiver andreht (das hat vor ca. 12 Monaten oder so angefangen) oder ich ärger mich nicht und nehme gleich den SKY Receiver ohne den ganzen Luxus. Hab mich fürs zweite Entschieden. Seid dem läuft der ohne Probleme nur wenn es zu warm wird hängt er sich ab und zu auf. Wenn ich bedenke dass ich in 2 Jahren Kabel Deutschland 7 Receiver zuhause hatte ist es super und immer noch eine Verbesserung.


Würde mich interessieren ob das noch geht:

 

Hänge den Receiver mal in dein Lan, connecte per Putty und versuche root ohne Passwort.


----------



## kaepteniglo (16. Oktober 2015)

VDE-Prüfungen.... langwierig und langweilig...


----------



## eMJay (16. Oktober 2015)

ZAM schrieb:


> Würde mich interessieren ob das noch geht:
> 
> 
> 
> Hänge den Receiver mal in dein Lan, connecte per Putty und versuche root ohne Passwort.


da geht nichts... nicht mal anpingen geht.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (16. Oktober 2015)

Schlechter Hearthstonedraw 5/5 D:


----------



## Patiekrice (16. Oktober 2015)

kaepteniglo schrieb:


> VDE-Prüfungen.... langwierig und langweilig...


 

 einige der wenigen Dinge, die aus meiner Veranstaltungstechniker-Zeit nicht vermisse.


----------



## Patiekrice (20. Oktober 2015)

Mein neuer Stuhl kommt morgen erst an


----------



## Manowar (20. Oktober 2015)

Ich will auch nen neuen Stuhl 

Weiß aber nicht welchen..


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (20. Oktober 2015)

Wenn diese Pisskinder im Schwimmerbereich rumplanschen und rumkreischen.
Da bin ich manchmal echt kurz vor'm Wutanfall.


----------



## Wynn (25. Oktober 2015)

gestern vorm Tv auf der Couch eingeschlafen - ca. 90 min später aufgewacht und seitdem nacken im hinüber und kiefermuskel hinüber


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (28. Oktober 2015)

Fifa. Ausnahmsweise mal das Spiel und nicht der Verband.

Spiele eine wirklich wunderschöne Meistersaison mit Lyon, Fekir ist mit über 50 Toren Topscorer.

Lieb wie ich bin biete ich ihm zu Beginn der neuen Sasion einen neuen Vertrag an mit verfünfachtem Gehalt. (Nett wie ich bin, he didnt even ask for it)

Er akzeptiert, erzählt wie er sich freut UND keine zwei Tage später bittet er dringend um Freigabe. GENAU 1 TAG VOR DER SCHLIESSUNG DES TRANSFERFENSTERS.

Der scheiß Vorstand stimmt zu und ehe ich mich versehe ist mein Topspieler ( 80 Millionen Euro Angebote von Chelsea und co abgelehnt...) für 8 Millionen bei der Hertha aus Berlin gelandet.

Ich könnte kotzen.


----------



## Tikume (28. Oktober 2015)

Geile Aktion von Sony:

Schicken mir am 20.10.2015 einen Rabatt-Code für PS-Plus (angeblich bis 2.11. einlösbar) der aber schon am 19.10.2015 abgelaufen war.

Schulterzucken vom Support. Naja, diese Werbeaktion hat jedenfalls das Gegenteil erreicht.


----------



## Magogan (8. November 2015)

So langsam könnten mal meine Grafikkarten geliefert werden, die ich vor 2 Wochen gekauft habe... Jetzt ist der neue TV zum Zocken da und ich kann ihn nicht richtig nutzen, weil meine alte Grafikkarte kein HDMI 2.0 hat (nur 1.4a) und für 4K eigentlich nicht schnell genug ist... 3/5

Ich hab extra einen USB-Hub für den Controller gekauft und jetzt geht der Controller gar nicht, wenn er am Hub angeschlossen ist... Zum Glück geht es auch so mit Verlängerungskabel. 2/5


----------



## Nexilein (10. November 2015)

Ich konnte mich lange nicht entscheiden ob ich heute erst Fallout 4 oder SC2 spielen sollte, und dann pünktlich um 0 Uhr zum Release beginnen beide Spiele erst einmal mehrere GB runterzuladen...

Zur Ehrenrettung Blizzards muss ich natürlich sagen, dass man nur ca. 10% runterladen muss um mit dem Spielen zu beginnen; ich hatte mich aber für Fallout 4 entschieden


----------



## Magogan (10. November 2015)

Die Grafikkarten sind gestern Abend versandt worden *freu*

Ich muss um 6:30 Uhr aufstehen und kann nicht einschlafen... 5/5


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (12. November 2015)

Ämter.
Das ist so ein fucking durcheinander und kaum ersichtlich wo man hin muss.


----------



## Wynn (12. November 2015)

Sozialinkompatibel schrieb:


> Ämter.
> Das ist so ein fucking durcheinander und kaum ersichtlich wo man hin muss.


 

Passierschein A38 ^^


----------



## heinzelmännchen (14. November 2015)

Ich war heute abend mit paar Leuten unterwegs und bin dann mitm Zug nach Hause gefahren. Mit dem Zug fahren auch viele zum Feiern in die Nachbarstadt. Soviel als Rahmung.

 

Dann seh ich da zwei junge Frauen, die scheinbar auch feiern gehen wollen. Die beiden stehen nicht mal fünf Minuten am Bahnsteig und werden von drei Typen angelabert und bepöbelt, von wegen ob die Blondinen auch gut blasen würden und son scheiß.

Ich hab mich dann nen Stück weiter daneben gestellt und geschaut, was die machen. Zum Glück ham die dann irgendwann aufgehört >.<

 

Im Zug wurden die beiden wieder angelabert, diesmal von einem Typen. Da bin ich dann hingegangen und hab gesagt, er soll die beiden in Ruhe lassen.

 

 

Verdammte Hacke, wir habens 2015. Können zwei Frauen nicht in Ruhe inne Disco fahren, ohne dass sie von links und rechts alle fünf Minuten belästigt werden?!


----------



## Patiekrice (14. November 2015)

Die Ausstrahlung der Ladies macht viel aus.


----------



## Patiekrice (16. November 2015)

heute einfach alles.


----------



## Xarran (16. November 2015)

Patiekrice schrieb:


> heute einfach alles.


 

Have a nice day


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (16. November 2015)

Heute morgen Radio gehört. Glaube BigFM wars.
Da meinte diese Moderatorin doch echt:
Also das Meghan Traenor (oder wie auch immer man sie schreibt) sich nicht zu Paris äußert finde ich sehr unangenehm!!

Ist es wirklich schon so weit? Das man kritisiert wird, wenn man nicht öffentlich Beileid heuchelt?

Fuck this hypocrites 5/5


----------



## Sh1k4ri (16. November 2015)

Sozialinkompatibel schrieb:


>


 

Du kannst es niemanden recht machen, das kotzt mich auch am Internet an. Zeigst du Beileid und Trauer, wirst du als Heuchler bezeichnet. Sagst du nichts, wirst du als Heuchler bezeichnet. Gerade als Person, die im Rampenlicht steht, sollte man sich aber zu so etwas äußern. Ansonsten muss man mit negativen Kommentaren rechnen.

 

Gleiches auch mit der Frankreich-Fahnen-Diskussion. Ich verstehe die Leute nicht, die sich über sowas aufregen. Selbst wenn man nur dem Trend folgt, who the fuck cares. Scheint wohl, das einige dadurch getriggert werden.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (16. November 2015)

Das ist doch Bullshit. Wie kannst du jemanden verurteilen nur weil er sich nicht dazu äußert. 
Ist doch bitter, das mir ein Strick drauß gedreht wird, wenn ich kein Mitleid habe bzw es öffentlich zu Schau stelle.
Willkommen in der sozialen Diktatur.

Diese Selektivität ist einfach nur zum brechen und impliziert das Europäer mehr Wert sind als andere.
Sieht man ja an der Pegidabewegung und den braunen Häufchen. Alle schön das Profilbild ändern, aber Flüchtlinge nicht im Land haben wollen. (Welchen man ja helfen könnte - Schock schwerenot.)
Beide sind Opfer der gleichen radikalen IS-Inzucht.
Aber hey, wenn ich mein Bild bunt mache und jammere wie schlimm das in Frankreich ist, kann ich ja ruhigen Gewissens schlafen.

Ist der gleiche Fuck wie mit CharlieHebbdo und Germanwings. Es juckt keinen einzigen der Solidaritätsmasse mehr, aber macht sich ja wenigstens gut in der Timeline. <:

Was solls. War wie Weihnachten für alle Newsblätter, für X-Promis die Anerkennung brauchen, Rechtsradikales Gedankengut (weil ja jetzt lauter Terroristen in Deutschland sind*eyeroll*), Trump's Waffenfetisch und sonstigem Abschaum der aus dem Elend Kasse macht.

In einer Woche ist der Terz wieder vorbei.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (16. November 2015)

Wenn ne Sängerin mit 2 Millionen FB Fans sich nicht zu den Anschlägen äußert (obwohl das selbst meine Oma auf FB tut) MUSS sie damit rechnen, hinterfragt zu werden. Ist das nun von irgend einem Fan, nem Radiosender oder sonst wen. Ob das sie jetzt wirklich juckt sei mal ´dahin gestellt. Klar ist es ihr gutes Recht zu schreiben was sie will.

 

Kennt man aber nicht seit gestern, das war schon immer so. Genau so war es auch schon immer, dass irgendwelche Gruppen (sei es Links oder Rechts) diese "Katastrophen" schamlos ausnutzen, sei es um Hetze zu machen oder um Geld zu kassieren. Alles nichts neues. Ich hatte mein FB Bild auch zur FRA Fahne gemacht. Wieso ? Weil mich diese Geiselnahme im Konzertsaal getroffen hat. Warum hat es mich getroffen ? Vielleicht, weil ich die Eagles of Death Metal schon 2x live gesehen habe ? Vielleicht, weil ich schon auf mindestens 100 Konzerten war und jetzt überlege, ob mir soetwas passieren könnte ? Dass es den Terroristen scheinbar egal ist, wen sie wo umbringen ?

 

Das kann jetzt ein absolut egoistischer Gedankengang sein, jede Minute sterben Menschen auf der Welt und ich kümmere mich nur um die 100 Toten, die im Konzertsaal im Nachbarland hingerichtet worden sind und ob mir das beim nächsten Konzert auch passiert. Natürlich hilft es den Opfern nicht, wenn wir unsere Profilbilder verändern. Natürlich hört der Krieg dadurch nicht auf und der IS denkt jetzt bestimmt auch nicht : " OH SO FIELE FRA FAHNEN JETZT BOMBEN WIR LIEBA WOANDERS ", Es hilft nur uns, wir reden uns damit ein, dass wir etwas bewirken, indem durch ne lächerliche Fahne Trost spenden. Aber ist das so verwerflich ?

 

Society is fucked anyway.


----------



## Patiekrice (16. November 2015)

Society is fucked anyway.


----------



## BloodyEyeX (16. November 2015)

Da meinte diese Moderatorin doch echt:
Also das Meghan Traenor (oder wie auch immer man sie schreibt) sich nicht zu Paris äußert finde ich sehr unangenehm!!
 

Ja und, who cares. Der 08/15 Radiomoderator ist ohne hin blöd wie 3 Meter Landweg und keine ernstzunehmende moralische Instanz.

 

Wenn man die Sorte Fans hat die das von einem erwarten sollte man es besser tun.

Danach sollte man sich fragen warum man so assi Fans hat, aber das ist eine andere Geschichte.

 

Hab mir gestern diesen Artikel durchgelesen, da wurd mir ganz anders.

 http://jezebel.com/woman-posts-terrifying-account-of-playing-dead-for-over-1742642296


----------



## Patiekrice (16. November 2015)

Ich will  mit meinen aktuellen Gedanken nicht ins Bett gehen. Daher fasse ich sie hier kurz zusammen.. sonst drehe ich mich die ganze Nacht wieder nur rum.

 

 

Müssen wir tatsächlich in einer Welt leben in der man 3x überlegen muss, ob man zu einem (Rock-)Konzert oder einem Fußballspiel geht? In der Angst leben, dass irgendwelche KRANKEN Typen/Frauen darein kommen und schießen, nachladen, schießen und nachladen ohne mit der Wimper zu zucken? Ich will in so einer Welt nicht leben und ich denke, dass die meisten anderen das auch nicht wollen. KEIN MENSCH WILL DAS. Was bewegt diese Leute also zu solchen Massakern?! Können die nicht einfach friedlich irgendwo mit Frau, Kind und Kegel leben, ihre Religion/Ethik ausleben und jeden selbst Mensch sein lassen? Wir sind alle unterschiedlich, nicht jeder kann so leben wie jemand anders das gerne hätte. So funktioniert das Leben nicht. Aber darauf mit Tod und Anschlägen zu antworten ist doch der falsche Weg.

 

Für mich steht nur eine Frage die ganze Zeit im Raum

 

Warum?

 

Warum 9/11? Warum so viele andere Flugzeugattentate? Warum so viele Bomben? WARUM? Um Angst und Schrecken zu verbreiten(?). Obwohl ich es nicht zu geben will; JA - das tun sie damit. Ich habe Angst, dass bei meiner Arbeitsstelle oder in der Nähe ein Anschlag aufgeführt werden könnte. Ich habe Angst, dass ich bei einem Konzert einfach erschossen werden könnte. Ich habe Angst, dass ich beim Einkaufen im Rewe Opfer einer Autobombe werde oder oder oder... aber ich will mit so einer Angst nicht leben. Leider wird diese Angst aber immer größer mit jedem neuen Terroranschlag. Ich will in einer gewaltfreien Welt leben. Aber ich habe das Gefühl, dass es immer nur schlimmer wird.


----------



## Manowar (17. November 2015)

Ich kann deine Gedanken sehr gut nachempfinden.

Mein Weibsbild und ich hatten überlegt, ob wir nicht wieder nach Köln ziehen.

 

Diese Idee kommt immer mehr ins Schwanken..


----------



## bkeleanor (17. November 2015)

Du möchstet wissen warum?

Zitat: "und täglich grüsst das murmeltier"

Menschen sind schwachköpfe.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (17. November 2015)

Patiekrice schrieb:


> Ich will  mit meinen aktuellen Gedanken nicht ins Bett gehen. Daher fasse ich sie hier kurz zusammen.. sonst drehe ich mich die ganze Nacht wieder nur rum.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Weil es ums Geld geht darum.

 

Ich behaupte mal das wir in Deutschland doch relativ sicher sind. Gefahrenzonen sind eher so Berlin, vielleicht noch der Frankfurter Flughafen...aber sonst ist Deutschland eher unattraktiv um Terror auszuüben zumal DE glaube ich kein Aggressor im aktuellen Nahostgedöhns ist. (Liefern wir nicht so sogar Waffen dorthin...??

 

Frankreich hat das Terrorproblem nicht von ungefähr. Die machen mit, wo man nur mit machen kann und bomben mit ihren Fliegern ohne große Hemmung "IS-Siedlungen" weg, dass dabei auch unschuldige Zivilisten sterben interessiert keinen. Die Aktionen sind sozusagen Auge um Auge, Zahn um Zahn. Das sowas vollkommen feudal und maßlos bescheuert ist brauchen wir gar nicht zu diskutieren.

Da der "IS" kein richtiges Militär zur Verfügung hat wie wir westlichen Länder, benutzen sie halt Terroranschläge für ihren Krieg. Was psychisch ne ziemlich harte Nummer ist, aber Angst habe ich zB trotzdem nicht, nicht weil ich mutig bin oder so. Eher weil ich es nicht einsehe wie ich einzunässen wegen solchen Vollspaten.

Ich meine das Leben ist eh endlich, wenn es soweit ist, ist es soweit.

 

Also Patielein. Hab keine Angst


----------



## Patiekrice (17. November 2015)

ok :') Meine Schwester hat mir heute morgen einen ähnlichen Text zu kommen lassen.


----------



## bkeleanor (17. November 2015)

das ich den aufblasbaren donnerzorn für wow nicht bekomme weil ich kein abo habe. meh/5


----------



## Aun (17. November 2015)

haha


----------



## bkeleanor (17. November 2015)

das die razorback V immernoch so teuer ist :-(


----------



## Aun (17. November 2015)

haha


----------



## bkeleanor (18. November 2015)

Aun schrieb:


> haha


über dich :-)

machs wenn schon richtig.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Magogan (19. November 2015)

Dass ich keinen Mercedes fahre und deswegen nicht auf Behindertenparkplätzen parken darf, um mal schnell 'nen Döner zu holen, obwohl ich gesunde Beine habe und auch mal 50 Meter laufen könnte... 5/5

Oh, ne, warte, das darf man doch gar nicht!? Dann dass irgendwelche Assis das trotzdem machen 5/5

Oder darf man mit geistiger Behinderung nun auch dort parken?


----------



## Schrottinator (19. November 2015)

Was hast du jetzt wieder angestellt?


----------



## Wynn (19. November 2015)

Magogan schrieb:


> Oder darf man mit geistiger Behinderung nun auch dort parken?


 

Wenn eine Begleiterperson dich zum Arzt bringt ja. Ansonsten wenn kein Behindertenausweis vorne ausliegt Ordnungsamt anrufen


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (19. November 2015)

Das gerade er sich darüber echauffiert ist schon ironisch.


----------



## Aun (19. November 2015)

ein bekannter meinerseits meinte gerade sein gesicht wäre der parkplatz


----------



## Ogil (19. November 2015)

Ist doch normal. Wenn man hierzulande in einem Hotel uebernachtet, dann hat es immer direkt am Eingang ein paar Behindertenparkplaetze. Da stehen grundsaetzlich BMWs, Mercedes und andere Oberklasse-Marken...


----------



## Aun (19. November 2015)

naja wenn man nur ein bein hat gilt man ja als behindert. da lohnt dann son auto mit 7gang automatik schon


----------



## Grushdak (20. November 2015)

Gerade 'nen längeren Text an RTL geschickt.

Mich regt wiedermal das falsche Spiel zum Spendenmarathon auf.

 

Sehr wahrscheinlich wird wieder mal keine Antwort erfolgen.


----------



## DerSchallf (20. November 2015)

Grushdak schrieb:


> Gerade 'nen längeren Text an RTL geschickt.
> Mich regt wiedermal das falsche Spiel zum Spendenmarathon auf.
> 
> Sehr wahrscheinlich wird wieder mal keine Antwort erfolgen.


 hab das ganze nicht verfolgt. Was meinst Du da mit falsches Spiel?


----------



## Grushdak (20. November 2015)

Was ich damit meine? ...

dazu aus meinem Text an RTL.

 


Auf einer Seite wollen Sie für Kinder sammeln - auf anderer Seite zocken Sie ebenso Kinder täglich ab.

Und zwar betrifft es die Gewinnfragen und den darunter imo absichtlich ganz kurz und in kaum leserlicher Schrift Mitspielbedingungen.

Daß Kinder bei Glücksspielen ab 14 Jahren sowohl teilnahmeberechtig als auch gewinnausschüttungsberechtigt sind, geht schon mal aus meiner Sicht gar nicht.

[SIZE=11pt]Wie dann noch die Telefonleitungen gesteuert werden, bewußtes Ignorieren und Spekulieren, daß mehrmals angerufen wird, obwohl die Durchkommenschance gleich 0 ist, ist imo ein absolutes NoGo![/SIZE]

 




 

Leider ist das mit den Gwinnspielen bisher nicht gut geregelt

Es gibt da tatsächlich legale Grauzonen, wo schon länger drüber disktutiert wird, seit Jahren.

 

Ich finde es schon toll, solche Spendenaktionen.

Nur hat das irgendwie bei mir 'nen komsichen Beigeschmack.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (20. November 2015)

you are killing me


----------



## Patiekrice (21. November 2015)

no tv best tv


----------



## Loony555 (21. November 2015)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grushdak (23. November 2015)

RTL hat dieses Mal paar Minuten nach meiner e-mail sogar geantwortet -

und das doch recht normal - nicht selbstverständlich nach meiner energischen Mail.

 

Interessant sind ihre Anführungen zu der Problematik.

------------------------------------

Daß RTL etwas gegen das von mir Angesprochene selber tun kann, ist eine Sache.

Jedoch halten sie sich an gesetzliche Regelungen

Allerdings sind die Regelungen von anderer Behörden festgelegt - den Medienanstalten.

Es gibt in fast jedem Bundesland eine eigene Medienanstalt und jede kocht wohl ihr eigenes Süppchen.

 

Nun werde ich die Zuständige versuchen ausfindig zu machen und sie höflich anschreiben.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (23. November 2015)

Loony555 schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (25. November 2015)

Das das Squash/Tennis Center für einen weiteren Rewe schließen musste. HABEN JA ERST 579956 Stück.
Dort konnte man für'n 10er n Platz mieten für 45Minuten.

Beim anderen Sportpalast kostet es einfach 12 Euro pro Person.
Das sich bewegen so scheiße teuer ist 5/5


----------



## Manowar (25. November 2015)

Ich war bis vor kurzem in einem Studio, wo 5 Felder drangebaut waren.

Trotz Mitgliedschaft 8€/Stunde. Mein Kumpel (ohne Mitgliedschaft) hätte durch mich keinen Vorteil gehabt -> 15€


----------



## Manowar (3. Dezember 2015)

Ich hab gestern Battlefront 2 bei nem Kumpel gespielt..

Muss ich mir das Spiel jetzt doch kaufen?!  

 

Ich wollte dem Haufen nicht mehr Geld geben, als ich es schon getan habe..aber die Atmosphäre ist einfach so arsch geil


----------



## bkeleanor (4. Dezember 2015)

Du meinst wohl Battlefront, da du Battlefront 2 für 2-3 Euro bekommst.


----------



## Manowar (4. Dezember 2015)

Dachte warum auch immer, es wäre 2.

Hat sich aber eh erledigt, weil ich es keine 5min später gekauft hab


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (8. Dezember 2015)

Freitag Zahnarztkontrolltermin. 
Hatte nie was an den Zähnen, aber bin trotzdem traumatisiert.


----------



## Magdalena82 (8. Dezember 2015)

Aktuell regt mich meine beste Freundin auf.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (13. Dezember 2015)

Gucke gerade The Originals.
Selten ein Cast gesehen der mich so nervt. Die Stimme von Cami, sowie deren Sätze gehen mir so auf den Zeiger.


----------



## Patiekrice (13. Dezember 2015)

The Originals ist eine US-amerikanische Fantasyserie und* ein Ableger der Serie Vampire Diarie*


 

 

: - )


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (13. Dezember 2015)

Patiekrice schrieb:


> : - )


Ich weiß, die Schauspieler aus TVD nerven mich ja auch nicht, eher die die dazu gekommen sind. Einer unsympathischer als der andere.


Eben im Zug, fragt mich einer "Is this the right train?". Der Kerl wollte nach St. Wendel.
Ich nicke ihm zu und aufeinmal plärrt so ne Tusse hinter mir: "NOUUUH THIS TRAIN GOES TO SAARBRUCKEN"
Ja Bitch, aber St. Wendel ist ne Haltestelle auf dem Weg..

Gott eh. Keine Ahnung haben, aber sich einmischen. 5/5


----------



## Aun (19. Dezember 2015)

steam und origin. da haste nach nem update endlich ruhe... denkste pustekuchen. 2 tage später: spontanstart: "neee jung wir müssen erstmal updaten, weil iwelche beknackten spiele scheisse sind" Fuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (19. Dezember 2015)

Aun schrieb:


> steam und origin. da haste nach nem update endlich ruhe... denkste pustekuchen. 2 tage später: spontanstart: "neee jung wir müssen erstmal updaten, weil iwelche beknackten spiele scheisse sind" Fuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu



Mach dir nix daraus. Die Playse4 will auch gefühlt alle 2 Tage updaten.


----------



## Schrottinator (19. Dezember 2015)

der Wireless-Adapter für meine 360 Pads hat spontan entschieden hinüber zu gehen...

(Mal schauen wie lange es dauert bis Aun mich deswegen demütigen will. Und hoffentlich ist es ein gutes Gif.  )


----------



## ZAM (19. Dezember 2015)

Schrottinator schrieb:


> der Wireless-Adapter für meine 360 Pads hat spontan entschieden hinüber zu gehen...
> 
> (Mal schauen wie lange es dauert bis Aun mich deswegen demütigen will. Und hoffentlich ist es ein gutes Gif.  )


 

Hatte ich auch, habe mir dann ein Noname-Ersatzdingsi gekauft. Aber da ist (zumindest wenn man es nicht weiß) die Treiberinstallation etwas krampfig.


----------



## Schrottinator (19. Dezember 2015)

Hab auf Amazon noch nen Shop gefunden, der das Originalteil verkauft. Ich hab einfach keinen Bock auf die Katze im Sack. In der Mittagspause werde ich dann noch beim lokalen "Elektroladen in Rot" vorbeischauen. Vielleicht haben die ja ein gutes Pad, welches nicht überteuert ist (im Vergleich zu den M$ Dingern) und tatsächlich ein gutes Digipad hat. Dieser vermaledeite XInput-Dreck nervt einfach nur...


----------



## Tikume (19. Dezember 2015)

Gibt es heute ernsthaft noch einen sinnvollen Einsatzzweck für die Caps Lock Taste?

Gäbe es ein Kickstarter-Projekt für ne Tastatur ohne dieses Drecksding würde es mein Geld bekommen ...


----------



## Sh1k4ri (20. Dezember 2015)

2 Jahre auf ne Fortsetzung warten 1000000000000000000000000000000000000/5.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (20. Dezember 2015)

Dir scheint der Film gefallen zu haben.


----------



## bkeleanor (21. Dezember 2015)

Tikume schrieb:


> Gibt es heute ernsthaft noch einen sinnvollen Einsatzzweck für die Caps Lock Taste?
> 
> Gäbe es ein Kickstarter-Projekt für ne Tastatur ohne dieses Drecksding würde es mein Geld bekommen ...


Die Taste wird benötigt um grosse Ä,Ü,Ö zu machen und wehe dir du lässt sie weg.


----------



## BloodyEyeX (21. Dezember 2015)

moment mal, reicht dafür nicht [Shift] ^^


----------



## Ogil (21. Dezember 2015)

Irgendwie schon. Caps-Lock braucht man für ARGUMENTE IM INTERNET!!!111ELF


----------



## bkeleanor (21. Dezember 2015)

Auf Schweizer Tastaturen kommt mit Shift sowas raus à,è,é.

Wir brauchen caps-lock.


----------



## Veshrae (21. Dezember 2015)

bkeleanor schrieb:


> Auf Schweizer Tastaturen kommt mit Shift sowas raus à,è,é.
> 
> Wir brauchen caps-lock.


 

Du nutzt Capslock um Ä zu machen?

Schonmal ! ohne Shift gedrückt?


----------



## bkeleanor (21. Dezember 2015)

Veshrae schrieb:


> Du nutzt Capslock um Ä zu machen?
> 
> Schonmal ! ohne Shift gedrückt?


like I said:

es wird gebraucht um grosse Ä zu machen...für z.B. Änderung oder Überwachung oder all die tollen Worte mit grossen Ä,Ü,Ö.


----------



## Veshrae (21. Dezember 2015)

bkeleanor schrieb:


> like I said:
> 
> es wird gebraucht um grosse Ä zu machen...für z.B. Änderung oder Überwachung oder all die tollen Worte mit grossen Ä,Ü,Ö.


Dafür braucht es keine Capslock-Taste.


----------



## bkeleanor (21. Dezember 2015)

na wenn du meinst das du es besser weisst.


----------



## Aun (21. Dezember 2015)

probier mal die shift taste ^^


----------



## BloodyEyeX (21. Dezember 2015)

Tatsache, in der Schweiz braucht man CapsLock für ÖÄÜ.

 

https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tastaturbelegung#Besonderheiten_der_QWERTZ-Variante

 

Wieder was gelernt.


----------



## Patiekrice (21. Dezember 2015)

Alverde-Deo.


----------



## bkeleanor (22. Dezember 2015)

wie ich feststellen musste, geht es auch ohne caps-lock mit " ¨ " und shift a.

finde caps aber bequemer^^

 

danke veshrae


----------



## Veshrae (22. Dezember 2015)

bkeleanor schrieb:


> wie ich feststellen musste, geht es auch ohne caps-lock mit " ¨ " und shift a.
> 
> finde caps aber bequemer^^
> 
> ...


 

Aber immer erst meckern, pha!


----------



## bkeleanor (22. Dezember 2015)

hehe...ja das liegt doch in der natur des menschen und in meiner ganz besonders.


----------



## Loony555 (26. Dezember 2015)

An meinem Dualshock 4 Controller (PS4 erste Baureihe) löst sich die Gummierung des linken Analogsticks langsam in Wohlgefallen auf.

Hoffentlich hält sich Sony an die Gewährleistung, denn das Problem ist altbekannt, und der Controller kaum ein halbes Jahr alt.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (26. Dezember 2015)

Loony555 schrieb:


> An meinem Dualshock 4 Controller (PS4 erste Baureihe) löst sich die Gummierung des linken Analogsticks langsam in Wohlgefallen auf.
> 
> Hoffentlich hält sich Sony an die Gewährleistung, denn das Problem ist altbekannt, und der Controller kaum ein halbes Jahr alt.


 

Kauf dir so Nupsies zum drüber stülpen. 5 € bei Amazon.

 

http://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B00...=1451168146&ref_=sr_1_11&s=videogames&sr=1-11


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (27. Dezember 2015)

Pls no Vorurteile, aber ich hab mir mal überlegt "Vegan" auszuprobieren, so aus Interesse einfach. Scheinbar gibts da ziemlich geilen Stuff teilweise. Tierschutz, Nachhaltigkeit und sonstiger ethisch-moralischer Shit ist mir egal.

 

Google mich seit über eine Stunde durch verschiedene Foren und Seiten und es geht fast nur um:

-SOLL ICH MICH VON MEINEM PARTNER TRENNEN, WEIL ER FLEISCH ISST??!!

-Wie werde ich Aktivist?

-Wie bringe ich andere dazu auch vegan zu sein?

-Tiermassakervideos

 

5/5

Warum sind die alle so radikal?

 

Leute...ich will doch nur Essen. :/


----------



## Sh1k4ri (27. Dezember 2015)

Woran erkennt man einen Veganer ?

 

Er sagt es dir.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (27. Dezember 2015)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Woran erkennt man einen Veganer ?
> 
> Er sagt es dir.



This is ze point.
Das verdirbt es mir auch so, die meisten sind so radikal in ihrer gesamten Art und missionieren.
Dabei will ich doch nur Rezepte und n kleinen Einsteigerguide zum ausprobieren.
Aber ohne den ganzen Moralquark.


----------



## Wynn (27. Dezember 2015)

Vegan oder Vegetarier ?

Und Radikale gibt es überall 

 

 

Vegane Rezepte

http://www.veganwelt.de/inhalt/kochen/k-rezepte.html

 

Ersatzprodukte zum Vegan kochen 

http://www.veganwelt.de/inhalt/kochen/k-ersatz.html

 

 

Ich hoff du hast das passende Geld weil Vegan zu leben ist aufgrund der Ersatzprodukte teilweise kostspielig


----------



## Sh1k4ri (27. Dezember 2015)

Bei Vegetariern und Veganern fällt es aber schon vermehrt auf. Da wird eher versucht, andere vom Fleisch essen "abzuhalten" als umgekehrt. Naja, Generalisierung ist da jetzt auch nicht angebracht. Im Freundeskreis habe ich allerdings auch einige Vegetarier und ein paar Veganer und da wird auch schon immer mit den Augen gerollt, wenn man zusammen Essen geht und man sich ein T-Bone Steak bestellt.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (27. Dezember 2015)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Bei Vegetariern und Veganern fällt es aber schon vermehrt auf. Da wird eher versucht, andere vom Fleisch essen "abzuhalten" als umgekehrt. Naja, Generalisierung ist da jetzt auch nicht angebracht. Im Freundeskreis habe ich allerdings auch einige Vegetarier und ein paar Veganer und da wird auch schon immer mit den Augen gerollt, wenn man zusammen Essen geht und man sich ein T-Bone Steak bestellt.



Leider wahr.


----------



## BloodyEyeX (27. Dezember 2015)

Vegetarier waren die die bei DBZ Vegeta mehr als Son Guko mögen oder?


----------



## Aun (27. Dezember 2015)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Bei Vegetariern und Veganern fällt es aber schon vermehrt auf. Da wird eher versucht, andere vom Fleisch essen "abzuhalten" als umgekehrt. Naja, Generalisierung ist da jetzt auch nicht angebracht. Im Freundeskreis habe ich allerdings auch einige Vegetarier und ein paar Veganer und da wird auch schon immer mit den Augen gerollt, wenn man zusammen Essen geht und man sich ein T-Bone Steak bestellt.


 

 



BloodyEyeX schrieb:


> Vegetarier waren die die bei DBZ Vegeta mehr als Son Guko mögen oder?





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ich ignoriere diese leute gekonnt. bei patie zb wusste ich es ja, und der abend war auch lecker, aber das gesocks das einen auf moralapostel machen will.... *woistmeingewehr*


----------



## Sh1k4ri (27. Dezember 2015)

BloodyEyeX schrieb:


> Vegetarier waren die die bei DBZ Vegeta mehr als Son Guko mögen oder?


 

https://niceme.me/

 

http://nicememe.website/


----------



## Patiekrice (27. Dezember 2015)

Aun schrieb:


> ich ignoriere diese leute gekonnt. bei patie zb wusste ich es ja, und der abend war auch lecker, aber das gesocks das einen auf moralapostel machen will.... *woistmeingewehr*


 

thats my boy!
 

 

 



Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> [...]Da wird eher versucht, andere vom Fleisch essen "abzuhalten" als umgekehrt. Naja, Generalisierung ist da jetzt auch nicht angebracht. [...]


 

Richtig. Ich zB will niemanden gezielt davon überzeugen keine Tierprodukte (mehr) zu essen, soll jeder für sich selbst entscheiden. Meine Freunde vergessen auch oft, dass ich vegetarisch/vegan lebe, weil ich es eben nicht jedem auf die Nase binde. Leider muss ich mir aber oft genug dann auch anhören "Ach, das bisschen Gelantine.", "Du brauchst einfach mal n Streak" oder sonst was in der Richtung.


----------



## Tikume (28. Dezember 2015)

Veganer haben Superkräfte wie man seit Scott Pilgrim weiss.


----------



## Aun (28. Dezember 2015)

tikume verwechselt gerade billigwood mit echtem leben ^^


----------



## Aun (28. Dezember 2015)

Patiekrice schrieb:


> thats my boy!


 

 

thats my gurl!


----------



## Tikume (28. Dezember 2015)

Aun schrieb:


> tikume verwechselt gerade billigwood mit echtem leben ^^


 

Noch lachst Du.

 

Ändert sich nachdem der erste Veganer mit Dir den Boden aufgewischt hat.


----------



## Aun (28. Dezember 2015)

ach träum nur ^^


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (29. Dezember 2015)

Der Reparaturservice von Vaderfone. Will den ne neue IMEI mitteilen, wegen neuem Handybla. Ohne Spaß die antworten konsequent nicht. Die bei Vaderfone selbst hatten auch kein Bock nach so nem Formular zu gucken.

Morgen bitte ich dann den Kerl im Vodashop ganz lieb, wenn er mich an irgendeine Telefonnummer verweist rappelts aber.

5/5 weil es so unfassbar dreist ist.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (29. Dezember 2015)

Ich kauf mir die ME2 Deluxe Edition in der Hoffnung, dass da alle DLCs drauf sind. nein. Ne Menge Story DLCs fehlen ... Jetzt darf ich nochmal 19 € ausgeben. EA, das geht einfacher. 3/5


----------



## Aun (29. Dezember 2015)

ach hasepups, dass hätte ich dir vorher sagen können. aber dank dir hab ich heute zum vllt 15. mal me 1 wieder angefangen


----------



## Sh1k4ri (29. Dezember 2015)

Ja ich hätte auch einfach mal meine Augen aufmachen können. Naja, gibt schlimmeres. Zum Beispiel jetzt in ME2 ohne Wrex spielen zu müssen weil Ash die dumme Kuh ihn erschossen hat.


----------



## Aun (30. Dezember 2015)

epic facepalm......... alter wie konntest du nur? das versaut dir alle beiden nachfolger..........................................................


----------



## Wynn (30. Dezember 2015)

Er könnte ja noch mit einem Savegame Editor seinen Mass Effect 2 Savegame bearbeiten


----------



## Sh1k4ri (30. Dezember 2015)

Sie ist ja auch tot  Hatte 2x neu geladen, aber bei den anderen beiden Antwortmöglichkeiten hatte sie auch geschossen. Egal, ich mochte Wrex zwar sehr (gerade seine Quests in Teil 2), kenne die nun aber auch schon in und auswendig.


----------



## Aun (30. Dezember 2015)

wreav ist hautpschule verlassen in der 5 klasse. und du wirst es bitter bereuen kaidan gerettet zu haben. die olle schwulette


----------



## Magogan (31. Dezember 2015)

Da will man sich eine Domain sichern und dann hat sie schon eine Firma, die damit wirbt, über 350000 Top-Domains zu verkaufen - für in meinem Fall 2395 US-Dollar! Sowas regt mich auf -.-

Wenn ich nur die noch freie .net-Domain nehme, landet jeder auf der Verkaufsseite, wenn er aus Gewohnheit oder Unwissenheit .com schreibt... Mich kotzt das so an, dass sowas erlaubt ist -.-


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (31. Dezember 2015)

Magogan schrieb:


> Da will man sich eine Domain sichern und dann hat sie schon eine Firma, die damit wirbt, über 350000 Top-Domains zu verkaufen - für in meinem Fall 2395 US-Dollar! Sowas regt mich auf -.-
> 
> Wenn ich nur die noch freie .net-Domain nehme, landet jeder auf der Verkaufsseite, wenn er aus Gewohnheit oder Unwissenheit .com schreibt... Mich kotzt das so an, dass sowas erlaubt ist -.-



Kannst dir ja die Domian zu Weihnachten 2016 wünschen.


----------



## Patiekrice (31. Dezember 2015)

: _ )


----------



## Schrottinator (31. Dezember 2015)

Magogan schrieb:


> Da will man sich eine Domain sichern und dann hat sie schon eine Firma, die damit wirbt, über 350000 Top-Domains zu verkaufen - für in meinem Fall 2395 US-Dollar! Sowas regt mich auf -.-
> 
> Wenn ich nur die noch freie .net-Domain nehme, landet jeder auf der Verkaufsseite, wenn er aus Gewohnheit oder Unwissenheit .com schreibt... Mich kotzt das so an, dass sowas erlaubt ist -.-


 

faggot.com war also schon vergeben. Wer hätte das gedacht?


----------



## Grushdak (31. Dezember 2015)

Irgendwie nervt mich seit geraumer Zeit etwas Origin und seit gestern Steam.

 

Hatte vor einiger Zeit Dragons Age Origins wieder installiert und Awakening dazugekauft.

Erstmal gab es bei dem Addonkauf schon Probleme - nun finde ich die Dowloadoption nicht mehr.

Und wenn ich Dragons Age starte, funktioniert das mit dem Onlineprofil + Erfolgen nicht mehr, keine I-net Anzeige. 

 

Bei Steam habe ich das Passwort vergessen.

War schon mal so und ich hatte ein Neues bekommen.

Das geht nur nicht mehr.

Wenn ich nun die Option für ein neues Passwort nutzen will, kommt immer wieder eine Errormeldung bei Steam. 

 

Ach ja und 3 Optionen für eine Silvesterfeier sind gestrichen, weil die Leutz reihenweise erkrankten und nun flach liegen. 

Findet sich bis heute abend nix, stoss ich mit dem Spiegel an.^^


----------



## Schrottinator (31. Dezember 2015)

Grushdak schrieb:


> Bei Steam habe ich das Passwort vergessen.
> 
> War schon mal so und ich hatte ein Neues bekommen.
> 
> ...


 

Steam spackt zur Zeit viel rum. Am 25. war ja auch dieses Caching-Debakel.

Es ist zwar nur ein schwacher Trost (wenn überhaupt) aber vielleicht geht es ja bald wieder.


----------



## Grushdak (31. Dezember 2015)

Okay Danke Dir für die Info.

Dann kann es ja nur noch besser werden. 

 

_edit_

 

Hab's jetzt hinbekommen.

Habe einfach die Linkadresse rechts neben dem Markierten kopiert und in einem neuen Firefoxfenster eingegeben.

Und schon ging es. 

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (31. Dezember 2015)

Schrottinator schrieb:


> faggot.com war also schon vergeben. Wer hätte das gedacht?



SHOTS FIRED


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (2. Januar 2016)

Shpock/Ebay/EbayKA die Dreistigkeit der "Käufer" dort regt einen mit der Zeit wirklich auf.

Stelle was rein in tadellosem Zustand und preislich deutlich unter vergleichbarem Stuff. 
Bekomme nur Anfragen, die in meinen Augen nicht ernst gemeint sein können. 
Ich zitiere hier einfach mal ein paar Mails aus den letzten Stunden. Rechtschreibfehler übernehme ich 1:1.
"Gibe dir 80, Versand du" (Aha Festpreis heißt also 20--30% off)

"Wenn ich schon zahle MUSST DU den Versand übernehmen. (Echt? MUSS ich das? Ist klar*roll eyes*)

"Ich zaahl Raten! 12 Monat,.gib Bankdaten"

"Gib handynummer"

"HDMI IST DABEI SPIELE GIBST DU DAZU!!!"

"Hallo kann ich das Controller Kaufen Okay Wenn ICH Weil Sie Müssen dann Ihre Nummer Geben Weil

Von gekauften und nicht bezahlten Artikeln fange ich erst gar nicht an. Der eine überbietet den anderen in letzter Sekunde um dann instant zurückzutreten.
IST DAS DEIN FUCKING ERNST?

Aber letztes Jahr hatte ich die Krönung. Hab mein 5er Iphone verkauft.
War auf Shpock, nach ewigem hin und her und sonstigem Shit den er wissen wollte. Der wollte wirklich Seriennummer, IMEI und Kram wissen. (Selbst wenn er da "Diebstahl" reklamieren wollen würde, wäre es egal. Kaufbeleg, mit genannter Imei/Serial ist ja vorhanden, auf meinem Namen.)
Gut, dann'n Termin zur Abholung gemacht. Hab ne Stunde in der Kälte gewartet. Der Typ kam nicht.
Hat mich dann via Mail grundlos beleidigt, aber für xxx würde er jetzt doch direkt kommen und es holen.
War mir dann zu blöd. Lieb wie ich bin, hatte ich es komplett gesäubert, aufgeladen und shit.

Ende vom Lied, habs auf Ebay gestellt und rund 50% mehr bekommen, unkompliziert und ohne Probleme.

Da laufen echt nur Wahnsinnige rum.


----------



## Magogan (4. Januar 2016)

Mein Auto ist übelst dreckig von Silvester -.- Hoffentlich geht das alles ab. Kostet mich wieder Geld für die Wäsche in der Waschstraße, toll...

Ach ja, die ganzen Straßen sind voll mit Müll (von Silvester) und niemand räumt das weg... Wenn die ihr eigenes Feuerwerk in die Luft schießen, sollen die bitte auch aufräumen...


----------



## Sh1k4ri (4. Januar 2016)

Hier ist alles weg. Und ich lebe (quasi) im Ghetto.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (4. Januar 2016)

Geld bedeutet nicht automatisch sozial.


----------



## Grushdak (4. Januar 2016)

Sozialinkompatibel schrieb:


> Geld bedeutet nicht automatisch sozial.


Umgekehrt genauso.


----------



## ZAM (8. Januar 2016)

Die Zunahme an Spambot-Aktivitäten seit den Feiertagen. 10/5


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (12. Januar 2016)

Aun ist doch kein Bot! Aber er is'n Spammer!

Btt:
Heute einen Arbeitstag gehabt, der das Kind einer Fusion aus Hitler und Ebola sein könnte.
Das schlimme ist, der Rest des Monats wird einfach noch ätzender.


----------



## Servon (13. Januar 2016)

Das ich nicht weiß, wenn jemand vor vielen Leuten sagt: "Dieser Man darf mich schlagen, ich verklage ihn nicht!" und ich ihm dann eine kleine Lektion erteile, ob er mich verklagen kann.


----------



## bkeleanor (13. Januar 2016)

Das du über sowas nachdenkst?

schau mal bitte ob bei dir noch alle kühe auf der weide stehen.


----------



## Manowar (13. Januar 2016)

Da bring ich meine 1Jahr alte V-Klasse zu Mercedes, weil mein Scheibenwischer nicht mehr geht. (Recht genau 1Jahr alt mit 31tKm)

Will jetzt keine Umfrage starten, aber: wer glaubt, dass das in die Garantie fallen sollte?

 

Gerade kam die Rechnung.

Funktionierte nicht mehr, da die Motorhaube nicht richtig eingestellt war und somit der Haubenkontakt kein Signal meldete. (Was natürlich nicht angezeigt wurde)

Mercedes sagt, nach einem Jahr und wahnsinnigen 30tKm geben sie keine Garantie darauf, da die Karosserie sich im Alltagsgebrauch "verschieben" könnte.

z.B. würde nichtmal eine hängende Tür über die Garantie laufen  

 

Ich will meinen BMW wieder


----------



## Manowar (13. Januar 2016)

Manowar schrieb:


> Da bring ich meine 1Jahr alte V-Klasse zu Mercedes, weil mein Scheibenwischer nicht mehr geht. (Recht genau 1Jahr alt mit 31tKm)
> 
> Will jetzt keine Umfrage starten, aber: wer glaubt, dass das in die Garantie fallen sollte?
> 
> ...


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (15. Januar 2016)

So viel Arbeit momentan, was an sich nicht schlimm ist, lieber mehr als zu wenig, aber manchmal GRGRGGRMLMMLMGRRR.


----------



## Veshrae (15. Januar 2016)

Leute die "Frage" Beiträge nicht komplett durchlesen und dann einfach einen Müll schreiben.

Unglaublich wie mich das jetzt schon am frühen Morgen aufregt.


----------



## Magogan (20. Januar 2016)

Wie lange sollte eine Einlegesohle halten? Meine sind nach 3 Monaten und vielleicht so 200 km kaputtgegangen (also da stehen am Rand Fasern raus und stechen mir in den Fuß). Und bei Sidestep sagte man mir, das wäre normaler Verschleiß!? Sind nur 5,90 Euro für die Sohlen, aber trotzdem...

Warum löscht das Forum das Euro-Zeichen???


----------



## Patiekrice (20. Januar 2016)

Du läufst in 3 Monaten nur 200 km? .. Nungut, abgesehen davon halten vernünftige, orthopädische Einlegesohlen bis zu einem Jahr. Sofern du nicht super schwer bist und nicht überdurchschnittlich viel gehst. Aber bei 200km/90 Tage, gehe ich zumindest vom zweiteren nicht aus 

 

 

Ach - und wer günstig kauft, kauft zwei mal. Müsstest DU doch eigentlich wissen?


----------



## Aun (20. Januar 2016)

Patiekrice schrieb:


> Ach - und wer günstig kauft, kauft zwei mal. Müsstest DU doch eigentlich wissen?


es ist magogan, noch fragen?


----------



## bkeleanor (20. Januar 2016)

Patiekrice schrieb:


> Du läufst in 3 Monaten nur 200 km?


 

Nun ich denke allzuviele km werde ich im monat auch nicht zurücklegen. Ich denke mit meinem bürojob und dem hobby gamen schaffe ich es vielleicht auf 2km am tag, was dann auf 60km im monat kommt. von daher ist seine aussage




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Patiekrice (20. Januar 2016)

wow. okay.


----------



## Patiekrice (20. Januar 2016)

nein, das will ich nicht glauben. 2 km am Tag ist doch unmöglich wenig.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (20. Januar 2016)

Patiekrice schrieb:


> nein, das will ich nicht glauben. 2 km am Tag ist doch unmöglich wenig.



Sind ja auch starke 2,2km.
Verstehe es auch nicht. Selbst mit Bürojob, kann man sich doch nicht so wenig bewegen?

Ich habe laut Healthapp n Durchschnitt von 6-8 km OHNE joggen gehen. Zumal ich's Handy auch nicht immer dabei habe.


----------



## Ogil (20. Januar 2016)

Naja - wenn man mit dem Auto ins Buero faehrt, da hauptsaechlich am Schreibtisch sitzt, wieder per Auto zurueck und dann den Rest des Tages zu Hause hockt kommt man vermutlich nicht auf mehr als 2km. Ich hatte eine Zeit lang so ein Fitness-Armband dran was die taeglichen Schritte gezaehlt hat und ich kam im Schnitt auf 4000-5000 aber an manchen Tagen waren es auch nur 2500-3000. Ganz pauschal kann man vermutlich sagen 1 Schritt ca. 1m oder etwas weniger - also meist im Bereich von 2-5km am Tag.


----------



## bkeleanor (20. Januar 2016)

ein schritt ist im schnitt 0,8 meter.


----------



## Fordtaurus (20. Januar 2016)

Mich regt gerade mein Bro dermaßen hauf.... unlimeted/5

 

und auch noch ALLE MAULHELDEN! Immer schön gegen etwas labern.... blablabla aber nix machen..... bin seit JAHREN politisch aktiv, mach mein MAUL auf um Missstände aufzuzeigen und an zu prangern, habe auch meinen Lebensstil dementsprechend schon verändert und gehe seit über 1 Jahr regelmäßig auf die Strasse und demonstriere. Aber dieses ganze MAULHELDENPACK schön in der warmen Butze vor der Kiste hocken und NICHTS machen aber im Netz und mit dem MAUL am Stammtisch die großen Reden schwingen.... wo sind den die Millionen auf der Strasse?!  SCHEISSE GROßE FRESSE UND NICHTS DA HINTER!

 

Boah Puls 200+

 

was mich aber freut..... 400´er Post hahahahaha


----------



## Grushdak (25. Januar 2016)

Fordtaurus,

bei Deinem Post steigt mein Puls auch gerade an. 5/5



Fordtaurus schrieb:


> mach mein MAUL auf um Missstände aufzuzeigen und an zu prangern, habe auch meinen Lebensstil dementsprechend schon verändert und gehe seit über 1 Jahr regelmäßig auf die Strasse und demonstriere


Das ist erstens Mode geworden und zweitens ist es damit keineswegs getan.

Man muss auch nicht unbedingt auf die Strasse gehen, um eventuelle Mißstände zu beseitigen.

 

------------------

 

Was mich gerade aufregt und vielmehr zu schaffen macht - gewisse "Ohnmacht" (nicht's tun zu können).

Freund ist in der Uniklink und ernsthaft krank.

Hatte ihn letzten Freitag besucht und erfahren, daß er einen ca 4-5cm großen Hirnturmor hat.

Heute um 7 Uhr ging's mit ihm zur OP und ich .... warte .... . 

 

Dazu kommt, daß wohl am Wochende ein guter Bekannter in seiner Wohnung tot aufgefunden wurde. 

Nachdem er ein paar Tage nicht mehr gesehen wurde, wurde von anderen Freunden die Polizei gerufen, die die Tür aufbrach.

Zum Rest sage ich jetzt mal lieber nichts ...


----------



## Patiekrice (27. Januar 2016)

Der Umgang mit Flüchtlingen/Asylstellenden in diversen Gemeinden und Städten. Aktuell gerade das "Schwimmbad-Verbot für südländische, junge Männer". Wie kann man einfach alle so über einen Kamm scheren? Ja, vielleicht und vermutlich haben sich einige nicht richtig benommen, aber dafür allen das Recht zu verwehren ist einfach asozial. Ich habe gestern in der Zeitung gelesen, dass in einem Ort hier ein älterer (deutscher) Mann im Schwimmbecken einer öffentlicen Schwimmhalle onaniert hat. Dürfen absofort keine männlichen Rentner mehr dort schwimmen gehen?


----------



## tripmeup (27. Januar 2016)

Ich schliesse mich dem total an - das ist einfach wiederlich wie da seperiert wird, man kann es kaum fassen was alles an den Tag kommt, sehr erschreckend!


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (27. Januar 2016)

Patiekrice schrieb:


> Der Umgang mit Flüchtlingen/Asylstellenden in diversen Gemeinden und Städten. Aktuell gerade das "Schwimmbad-Verbot für südländische, junge Männer". Wie kann man einfach alle so über einen Kamm scheren? Ja, vielleicht und vermutlich haben sich einige nicht richtig benommen, aber dafür allen das Recht zu verwehren ist einfach asozial. Ich habe gestern in der Zeitung gelesen, dass in einem Ort hier ein älterer (deutscher) Mann im Schwimmbecken einer öffentlicen Schwimmhalle onaniert hat. Dürfen absofort keine männlichen Rentner mehr dort schwimmen gehen?



Du weißt doch, vor den Flüchtlingen gab es keine Kriminalität und wenn doch waren es Ausländer!
Deutsche machen so etwas doch nicht. #Masterrace


----------



## Patiekrice (27. Januar 2016)

:-)

 



Sozialinkompatibel schrieb:


> Du weißt doch, vor den Flüchtlingen gab es keine Kriminalität und wenn doch waren es Ausländer!
> Deutsche machen so etwas doch nicht. #Masterrace


 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aun (27. Januar 2016)

diese dämlichen diskussionen, wie geil doch ein neues spiel aussieht. tr:rottr. ey da bekomm ich das kotzen......
is mir doch egal ob pc master race oder "5. rad am wagen" xbox


----------



## ZAM (27. Januar 2016)

Aun schrieb:


> diese dämlichen diskussionen, wie geil doch ein neues spiel aussieht. tr:rottr. ey da bekomm ich das kotzen......
> is mir doch egal ob pc master race oder "5. rad am wagen" xbox


Ach, hast du den Cast gehört? *g*


----------



## Aun (28. Januar 2016)

ZAM schrieb:


> Ach, hast du den Cast gehört? *g*


ich frag mal so: "sollte ich?" ja ich habs gehört. is mir sowas von schiss egal........


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (28. Januar 2016)

Patiekrice schrieb:


> :-)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hell, seit wann brauch ich des Sarkasmusschild für dich?


----------



## Patiekrice (28. Januar 2016)

Ich wollte das Bild nur mal verwenden


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (28. Januar 2016)

Patiekrice schrieb:


> Ich wollte das Bild nur mal verwenden


Aun postet doch genug.


----------



## ZAM (28. Januar 2016)

Aun schrieb:


> ich frag mal so: "sollte ich?" ja ich habs gehört. is mir sowas von schiss egal........


Sinnfreie, falsch gerichtete Aggressionen 5/5.


----------



## Manowar (28. Januar 2016)

Aun hat Sand in seiner Vagina


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (29. Januar 2016)

Der Moment, wenn du herausfindest das Football so viel spannender ist als Fußball.-.-


----------



## BloodyEyeX (29. Januar 2016)

nächste Woche Superbowl und ich hab sogar Zeit zum gucken <3


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (29. Januar 2016)

BloodyEyeX schrieb:


> nächste Woche Superbowl und ich hab sogar Zeit zum gucken <3



Jup ich auch, hab für'n Montag frei bekommen.
Mag zwar keiner der beiden Teams so, aber den Panthers zu zugucken macht schon Spaß.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (30. Januar 2016)

Sozialinkompatibel schrieb:


> Der Moment, wenn du herausfindest das Football so viel spannender ist als Fußball.-.-


 

Dieser Satz 5/5


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (30. Januar 2016)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Dieser Satz 5/5




Ich liebe Fußball wirklich, aber es ist meist NICHT SPANNEND.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (30. Januar 2016)

Aber 198187918791326721367 Unterbrechungen in einem Spiel zu sehen, wobei beide Mannschaft nur 100 Meter laufen ist spannend ? eh


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (30. Januar 2016)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Aber 198187918791326721367 Unterbrechungen in einem Spiel zu sehen, wobei beide Mannschaft nur 100 Meter laufen ist spannend ? eh



exakt!


----------



## Trollmops (30. Januar 2016)

immerhin schaft es ran nicht in jeder Unterbrechung Werbung zu zeigen. Außerdem ist es ja nicht so dass die einfach die 100 Meter runterlatschen. Da ist schon Spannung wenn das Ei die Hände des Centers verlässt. 

 

 

@TopiC: Das die Pats es nicht geschafft haben  :/   ManningsStirnhöhe/5


----------



## Sh1k4ri (31. Januar 2016)

War von meiner Seite auch überhaupt nicht (wirklich) ernst gemeint, ich schau schon seit Jahren den Superbowl, auch wenn ich nur im Entferntesten ne Ahnung hab, was da überhaupt abgeht. Mich interessiert dann eher das Drumherum beim Football, da kann sich der Fussball auch noch etwas abgucken. Gerade in Deutschland. Gilt allerdings auch für die NBA. Das sind alles internationale Marken. Wie viele Kids laufen hier mit Seahawks oder Boston Caps rum.


----------



## Aun (31. Januar 2016)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Wie viele Kids laufen hier mit Seahawks oder Boston Caps rum.


und wie viele haben überhaupt nen plan davon, wen sie da unterstützen? ^^


----------



## kaepteniglo (31. Januar 2016)

Ist doch mit den ganzen Leuten, die ein "NY"-Basecap tragen, genau so 

Die 95% (oder mehr) wissen gar nicht was sie unterstützen.


----------



## Patiekrice (31. Januar 2016)

Die "Alternative für Deutschland".

+ diverse Bürgerwehren, die sich derzeit formieren.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (31. Januar 2016)

Patiekrice schrieb:


> Die "Alternative für Deutschland".
> + diverse Bürgerwehren, die sich derzeit formieren.



Awas Menschen anderer Herkunft zu erschießen ist doch super.
Hatten wir ja nich erst vor 75 Jahren..


----------



## Aun (31. Januar 2016)

Wir ossis haben da 27 Jahre Erfahrung *kappa*


----------



## Manowar (5. Februar 2016)

Ich kann das schon sehr gut verstehen.

Aber beim Football ist es auch einfach klasse, dass sie das Winterloch überbrücken und man Football und Fußball gucken kann  

Schön auch, dass sie sich nicht vom Wetter abhalten lassen. So ein Spiel im Tiefschnee ist schon ne geile Sache.

 


und wie viele haben überhaupt nen plan davon, wen sie da unterstützen? ^^

 

Ich hatte mein erstes Panthers Trikot, bevor Newton (Panthers Quarterback) überhaupt geboren wurde 

 


immerhin schaft es ran nicht in jeder Unterbrechung Werbung zu zeigen. Außerdem ist es ja nicht so dass die einfach die 100 Meter runterlatschen. Da ist schon Spannung wenn das Ei die Hände des Centers verlässt. 

 

 

@topic: Das die Pats es nicht geschafft haben  :/   ManningsStirnhöhe/5

Manning ist gedopt!

 

Ich weiß nicht, auf wen ich wütender bin, Sat1 oder Sky.

Sat1 hat die Rechte für die Spiele, aber nicht für die Werbung (die ich beim Super Bowl gerne gucken würde). Außerdem kein O-Ton.

Sky hat mit der NFL geworben -deswegen hab ich mir das Sport Paket gekauft. Und nu? Die haben keine Rechte.

Heisst also, kein NFL, kein Super Bowl, damit auch kein O-Ton


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (5. Februar 2016)

Ich kann das schon sehr gut verstehen.
Aber beim Football ist es auch einfach klasse, dass sie das Winterloch überbrücken und man Football und Fußball gucken kann  
Schön auch, dass sie sich nicht vom Wetter abhalten lassen. So ein Spiel im Tiefschnee ist schon ne geile Sache.
 
 
Ich hatte mein erstes Panthers Trikot, bevor Newton (Panthers Quarterback) überhaupt geboren wurde 
 
Manning ist gedopt!
 
Ich weiß nicht, auf wen ich wütender bin, Sat1 oder Sky.
Sat1 hat die Rechte für die Spiele, aber nicht für die Werbung (die ich beim Super Bowl gerne gucken würde). Außerdem kein O-Ton.
Sky hat mit der NFL geworben -deswegen hab ich mir das Sport Paket gekauft. Und nu? Die haben keine Rechte.
Heisst also, kein NFL, kein Super Bowl, damit auch kein O-Ton  


Ja würde auch gerne die Death Wish Commercial sehen.


----------



## bkeleanor (5. Februar 2016)

Ich habe seit 2011 einen dunkelgrünen Pullover mit der aufschrift oregon. und obwohl ich mich nicht die bohne für football interessiere weiss ich dennoch, dass der Pullover ein fanartikel von den Oregon Ducks ist.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (10. Februar 2016)

Another day without Overwatch Beta Zugang urgh ._.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (10. Februar 2016)

Another day without Overwatch Beta Zugang urgh ._.



Ach Schatz. :/


----------



## bkeleanor (18. Februar 2016)

Menschen die einen Delfin aus dem Meer nehmen um selfie mit ihm zu machen, während das tier jämmerlich krepieren muss.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (25. Februar 2016)

Ja, der arme Hai.


----------



## Keashaa (1. März 2016)

Frau passt etwas an Mann nicht.

Mann wird solange erzogen, bis er sich so verhält, wie Frau es will.

Mann verhält sich wie von Frau gewollt, das passt dann auch wieder nicht.

 

Frau: 10/5

 

*ARGH*


----------



## ZAM (1. März 2016)

Zusammengereimtes Wunschdenken-Geschwalle. 5/5


----------



## Katamarii (1. März 2016)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der dämliche "Liebe liegt in der Luft" Kartenrücken.... *brechreiz*


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (1. März 2016)

Das ich einfach keine Ahnung habe was ich auf meinem 3DS bzw. meiner Ps Vita spielen soll. 5/5

 

Beide liegen seit über einem Jahr nutzlos rum. Für die Vita befürchte ich sogar, dass ich gar nichts finde und auf den ganzen Animeshit stehe ich nicht so wirklich. Das einzige Spiel das mich ansatzweise reizen würde ist Danganronpa. Absolut geiler Handheld, aber das Spieleangebot ist so unfassbar beschissen. Der Indiewahn ist einfach nur noch nervig.

 

Beim 3DS kommt wenigstens Ende des Jahres Pokemon Sun/Moon, ein kleiner Lichtblick. Wenn ich auf Rebuy nach Spielen gucke schüttel ich auch nur noch den Kopf. Irgendwie gibt es einfach nichts. Ich mag weder Mario noch Yoshi.

 

 

Hätte gerne ein gemütliches Strategiespiel oder so, mag Disgaea recht gerne aber der pädophile Hentailook nervt mich halt.

 

Im Endeffekt nervt mich meine Unlust auf Spiele (obwohl ich spielen will) am Meisten. 20/5.

Spiel ich halt wieder Fifa. >.<

 

Wenn jemand was cooles Empfehlen kann, gerne her damit. Solange es kein Indiespiel ist... :s


----------



## Schrottinator (1. März 2016)

*hust* Fire Emblem *hust*


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (1. März 2016)

No like permadeath.


----------



## Schrottinator (1. März 2016)

Advance Wars - Dark Conflict

Tom Clancy's Ghost Recon Shadow Wars 3D (schei*e, ist der titel unnötig lang) <- vorab Recherche empfohlen


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (1. März 2016)

Advance Wars - Dark Conflict

Tom Clancy's Ghost Recon Shadow Wars 3D (schei*e, ist der titel unnötig lang) <- vorab Recherche empfohlen

DANKE, advanc wars hab ich auf dem ds geliebt.


----------



## Schrottinator (1. März 2016)

Ja, Advance Wars kann schon einiges. Ich muss aber zugeben, dass ich die Spiele zum Teil sackeschwer finde.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (1. März 2016)

Ja, Advance Wars kann schon einiges. Ich muss aber zugeben, dass ich die Spiele zum Teil sackeschwer finde. 

Weiß leider nicht mehr welches ich damals gespielt habe. Ob Dual Strike oder Dark Conflict. Ich hab immer nur "Geplänkel" gemacht.


----------



## Patiekrice (2. März 2016)

Die Abzüge bei meinem ersten Gehalt meiner neuen Stelle.


----------



## ZAM (2. März 2016)

Die Abzüge bei meinem ersten Gehalt meiner neuen Stelle.

 

Die ärgern mich schon seit Jahren *g*


----------



## Xarran (2. März 2016)

Die ärgern mich schon seit Jahren *g*

 

Da hat Zam in Mathe wohl nicht aufgepasst:

 

0% von 0 = 0


----------



## painschkes (2. März 2016)

Fantasy Life eventuell? Kann man viel Zeit reinstecken - oder Fire Emblem Awakening? Bravely Second? Gibt schon einiges.

 

/Edit: Wow - war noch auf der letzten Seite >.<


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (2. März 2016)

Fantasy Life eventuell? Kann man viel Zeit reinstecken - oder Fire Emblem Awakening? Bravely Second? Gibt schon einiges.
 
/Edit: Wow - war noch auf der letzten Seite >.<



Kein Problem. Fantasy Life hab ich meiner besseren Hälfte mal geschenkt, die spielts nicht soooo viel. Vielleicht probier ichs mal aus.

Hast du auch was kurzweiliges auf Lager?

(Bis jetzt steht auf meiner "Spielliste" Fantasy Life ubd Advance Wars)

Btt:

Das Hoffenheim gewonnen hat. Ein Remis wäre besser gewesen.


----------



## Keashaa (2. März 2016)

Leute, die es nicht für nötig halten, wenigstens kurz Bescheid zu sagen, wenn sie nicht kommen können...

 

5/5


----------



## Manowar (3. März 2016)

Hast du auch was kurzweiliges auf Lager?

 

Star Wars Battlefront


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (3. März 2016)

Star Wars Battlefront  

 

Das gibts doch net für Handhelds. 

 

Mich regts auf das es auf eBay gerade bei CD's & Stuff fast NUR noch Händlerverkäufer gibt. Da kann ich's auch im Laden kaufen oder auf Amazon. >.<


----------



## Manowar (3. März 2016)

Wollte nur mal mitteilen, was ich von dem Spiel halte..


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (3. März 2016)

Wollte nur mal mitteilen, was ich von dem Spiel halte..  



Nicht so viel. :s


----------



## Grushdak (3. März 2016)

kleines Update über meinen letzten Aufreger (Ohnmacht, gegen Manches nix tun zu können) ...

 

Freund wurde vor 4 Wochen operiert .... ach ich lass es 

Er hat gestern nach erneutem CT diese Diagnose (schon Enderscheinungen) bekommen.

 

Hirntumor - Glioblastom Grad 4 http://www.netdoktor.de/krankheiten/hirntumor/glioblastom/

 

Chemo mußte abgebrochen werden - zu heftig die Nebenwirkungen.

Krankenkasse hat die Fahrten (5x die Woche) zur Bestrahlung abgelehnt.

Hat sich aber nun auch erledigt, da er in Pflegestufe 2 kommt - wobei bis das durch ist, dauert's noch.

----------

Ich selber hatte vor einer Woche eine Mini-OP (Talgzyste im Oberarm entfernt.)

Mein Gegenüber kann nun beim Kirschkernspucken bei mir einlochen.^^

 

greetz


----------



## Sh1k4ri (4. März 2016)

Diablo 4 angekündigt. ICH WILL WARCRAFT VERDAMMT. 5/5


----------



## Ogil (4. März 2016)

Wo ist denn was angekündigt? Bisher seh ich nur die übliche Gerüchteküche nur weil mal wieder Entwickler gesucht werden.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (4. März 2016)

Gamestar auf FB hatte es geschrieben und ein Video verlinkt, war aber zu faul es anzugucken.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (8. März 2016)

Der alljährliche Bänderriss ist da, juhu.
Natürlich bricht der explosive Schmerz dann nachts aus - grml.

An sich ist's nicht weiter schlimm außer das laufen so ne Sache ist und höllisch weg tut, allerdings findet morgen  und übermorgen die ganze Möbelabbauaufbauaction statt.

Naja, wird schon irgendwie werden, hab ja Paracetamol on mass.

Der Zeitpunkt. 5/5


----------



## Patiekrice (8. März 2016)

too much


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (8. März 2016)

Der alljährliche Bänderriss ist da, juhu.
Natürlich bricht der explosive Schmerz dann nachts aus - grml.

An sich ist's nicht weiter schlimm außer das laufen so ne Sache ist und höllisch weg tut, allerdings findet morgen  und übermorgen die ganze Möbelabbauaufbauaction statt.

Naja, wird schon irgendwie werden, hab ja Paracetamol on mass.

Der Zeitpunkt. 5/5


Ich addiere noch schmerzhaften Reizhusten und eine sommerliche Körpertemperatur von 39,5 Grad sowie wie Kopfschmerzen.


----------



## ZAM (8. März 2016)

Der nuschelnde ******* in der Trivago-Werbung 100120389192839182391/5


----------



## Manowar (9. März 2016)

Ich addiere noch schmerzhaften Reizhusten und eine sommerliche Körpertemperatur von 39,5 Grad sowie wie Kopfschmerzen.

 

Herzlichen Glückwunsch zur kommenden Grippe.

 

Gute Besserung!

 

Bei dem ganzen Sport den ich getrieben habe und noch treibe, bin ich unglaublicherweise immer von sowas verschont geblieben.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (9. März 2016)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch zur kommenden Grippe.
 
Gute Besserung!
 
Bei dem ganzen Sport den ich getrieben habe und noch treibe, bin ich unglaublicherweise immer von sowas verschont geblieben.  



Danke danke, mein ganzer Körper kribbelt und mein Kopf ist matsch.


----------



## Manowar (9. März 2016)

Du denkst bestimmt nur an mich


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (9. März 2016)

Das erklärt meine Schmetterlinge im Bauch. :3


----------



## Manowar (9. März 2016)

Und den einsetzenden Durchfall


----------



## bkeleanor (9. März 2016)

swissmix (eine schweizer komedi show, mit 3 schweizer youtube "stars")

es ist mir unbegreiflich wie so eine talentlose flasche dermassen gepusht werden kann. 1/5


----------



## Wynn (9. März 2016)

gute besserung sozi für die op wegen bänderriss und den durchfall


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (9. März 2016)

ICH HABE KEIN DURCHFALL MAN.

Operiert wird auch nicht. Talobrace regelt. :3


----------



## Manowar (9. März 2016)

ICH HABE KEIN DURCHFALL MAN.

 

 

Bitte schäm dich doch nicht.

Das ist etwas ganz natürliches


----------



## Grushdak (9. März 2016)

Der nuschelnde ******* in der Trivago-Werbung 100120389192839182391/5

Das ist doch kein Nuscheln - das hat was mit Lässigsein und Coolness zu tun.^^

Hast aber recht, irgendwie nervig der Kerl.

-----

der sich verschlechternde Zustand meines Freundes.

Diagnosen von 1/2 - 1 Jahr nun auf 2 Monate bis 1 Jahr erneuert.

2 Streuungen schwellen nun schon an, was momentan erneutes MRT und Op unmöglich macht.

Er hatte in einer Woche schon 2x CT gehabt.

 

Was mich dabei besonders aufregt, ist seine Krankenkasse. 10/10

Ablehnung der Übernahme von Fahrkosten zur Bestrahlung.

Habe schon blöde Vermutungen ... aber eben nur Vermutungen.

 

Mein Oberarm ist auch noch etwas offen.

Hoffentlich erfahre ich morgen (nach 2 Wochen), was damit nun ist.

Wenigstens heilt es langsam zu (**** jucken).

 

_edit @ Sozialinkompatibel_

Gute Genesung!


----------



## ZAM (9. März 2016)

Das ist doch kein Nuscheln - das hat was mit Lässigsein und Coolness zu tun.^^

 

Nicht in meiner Welt.


----------



## Aun (9. März 2016)

Jaja andere nennen das sächsisch ^^


----------



## ZAM (9. März 2016)

http://forums-de.ubi.com/showthread.php/152314-Komme-nur-bis-Ladebildschirm

 

5/5

 

*Edit* Und das Problem gleich mal selber gelöst.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (9. März 2016)

Haste es über Steam ? Dann hilft den Cache zu verifizieren, zumindest bei mir.

 

Edit: ok überlesen dass du's schon gelöst hast.


----------



## SkoII (11. März 2016)

Schwarzer Punkt auf dem rechten Auge, der rumschwimmt 5/5

 

Ich finde keine Wohnung im "besten" Bundesland der Welt 4320855/5


----------



## Manowar (12. März 2016)

Mit den Augen nicht rumscherzen -> Arzt!


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (13. März 2016)

Bei uns in RLP war Wahl, aus meiner Stadt haben rund 2000 Leute wirklich die AfD gewählt. (11,5%) 

Dazu muss man aber sagen hier im Landkreis ist aber auch viel Zores. Was das ganze gerade so paradox macht. Wahlprogramm lesen wäre vielleicht... sinnig gewesen.
Eigentor.

Aber letztendlich sind die AfD Stimmen auch nur die Npdwaehler von früher und ein paar neuen Vollpfosten.
Sollten die wirklich mal an die Macht kommen gibt's Winter on Fire, wie in der Ukraine. :x


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (18. März 2016)

Alkoholiker - Ich hasse sie wie die Pest.


----------



## Magogan (20. März 2016)

Ich hab Ferien, aber ich bin so unproduktiv... Um nicht zu sagen: Ich bin faul.

Immerhin relativ gute Noten dieses Semester bekommen, also eigentlich darf ich mich mal ausruhen, aber ich will nicht und irgendwie doch und... ach keine Ahnung... Ich fühle mich schlecht, wenn ich gar nichts Sinnvolles mache.

Also zusammengefasst: Ich selbst 4/5


----------



## Katamarii (22. März 2016)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ernsthaft...? -_-


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (22. März 2016)

Das will dir etwas sagen. 

Mich regt die sterbende Forenkultur ziemlich auf. Sei es bei buffed oder sonst wo. Es gibt kaum wirklich aktive Foren mehr.


----------



## Legendary (22. März 2016)

Den Vogel namens Magogan gibts ja immer noch. Ich kann mich aus grauer Vorzeit erinnern, dass er mal sogenannte LPs gemacht hat, scheinbar ist immer noch kein Gronkh aus ihm geworden. Zahlen Mami und Papi immer noch fleißig deinen dekadenten Lebensstil?


----------



## Sh1k4ri (22. März 2016)

Der neue Division Patch 5/5. Mein CPU dreht durch, Spiel braucht 15 Minuten um überhaupt in den Startbildschirm zu gelangen, nur um dann im Ladescreen festzustecken. Das alles seit dem dummen Patch. -.-


----------



## Manowar (23. März 2016)

Wenn ich mich ins Spiel einlogge, dauert es wirklich ewig.

Ansonsten hab ich garkeine Probleme.

Die scheinen die Droprate für lila Teile extrems hochgeschraubt zu haben.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (23. März 2016)

Wenn ich mich ins Spiel einlogge, dauert es wirklich ewig.

Ansonsten hab ich garkeine Probleme.

Die scheinen die Droprate für lila Teile extrems hochgeschraubt zu haben. 

 

Geht jetzt mittlerweile auch wieder. Ja haben die DZ ein wenig gefixt. Mehr Drops, weniger Strafen wenn du stirbst...


----------



## Manowar (24. März 2016)

War bislang noch nicht in der DZ.

Viel blöder ist, dass nen Kumpel jede Mission gemacht hat und ihm je 10% zum ausbauen fehlen.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (24. März 2016)

Die regelmäßigen Preiserhöhungen von den Raubrittern bei Gamesworkshop. Manche Modelle haben fast 30% zugelegt.

Was mich tröstet ist das wenigstens der GBP von 1,36 auf 1,26 gesunken ist und die Deathkorps of Krieg von Forgeworld sind eh schon Geldverbrennung genug..


----------



## Aun (24. März 2016)

Man kauft nicht bei forgeworld ^^ ok schuldig hab selbst nen Titan &#9786;


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (24. März 2016)

Aber nicht den 1k Pfund Titan bitte?!;D

Problem ist die Korps gibt's sonst nicht. Bin eig. Wayland Games Käufer aber die konnten die Preiserhöhung auch kaum abfedern. Ich meine allein die Feuerkrieger sind 9 Euro teurer geworden?!

Was mich auch ärgert das ich wohl ein kompletten Trupp Nightraptors für 37-40 Pfund kaufen muss, weil ich die 5 Sprungmodule für meine Deathkorps mit schweren Flammenwerfern, Granatenwerfern und Raketenwerfern brauche.

Und nein Aun, ich hab nicht vor was spielbares zu bauen. :v

Der Age Of Sigmar Stuff ist auch pretty nice, aber auch unbezahlbar. :-D


----------



## Aun (24. März 2016)

Du kannst dir doch Einzelteile kaufen. Neee nur nen reaver und nen warhound ^^


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (24. März 2016)

Auch nice. Hab schon geguckt, zumindest haben die geläufigen Seiten nichts bzw. sold out. 
Zu mal wer verkauft schon seine Sprungmodule?:/

Da ich eh auf FW die Tage kaufe und die so'n albernes Gewinnspiel haben, mach ich einfach mal mit. Drück mal Daumen für den 1020 Pfund Titan.&#128516;&#128516;


----------



## Aun (24. März 2016)

Den gw Einzelteile Krams kannst eigtl bei der Mailorder bestellen. Die haben dazu eigtl nen Katalog für alle teile.außer die haben das wieder abgeschafft.

Btt.: das kommende we. Morgen grieche, sa oaterfeuer, so Oma Geburtstag, mo Tante geburtstag. ....


----------



## Magogan (24. März 2016)

Dass man in bestimmten Foren nur noch Beleidigungen liest 5/5


----------



## Magogan (24. März 2016)

Jahrelang hatte man beim MediaMarkt ein 14-tägiges Rückgaberecht, aber für dieses komische Osterhasen-Gewinnspiel wird das einfach ausgesetzt. Das ist an sich ja okay, aber wenn ich erst nach dem Kauf in den Gewinnspielbedingungen im vorletzten Satz darauf hingewiesen werde, ist das nicht in Ordnung. Betrifft mich zwar nicht, weil ich nur einen Film gekauft habe, den ich nicht zurückgeben möchte, aber es geht doch ums Prinzip. 3/5


----------



## ZAM (24. März 2016)

Du hast auch weiterhin Rückgaberecht, auch wenn irgendein Markt meint, dass für eine Werbeaktion als ausgesetzt kommunizieren zu müssen.
https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Widerruf_(Recht)


----------



## Magogan (24. März 2016)

Nein, habe ich nicht. Es gibt kein gesetzliches Widerrufsrecht für Kaufverträge, die ich in einem Laden abgeschlossen habe. Das sind alles Kulanzregelungen des Marktes. Das ist nur inzwischen weit verbreitet, weil sonst ja auch die Hemmschwelle, etwas zu kaufen, steigt. Und wenn das Widerrufsrecht Bestandteil des Kaufvertrags ist, hat man, soweit ich weiß, auch das Recht, dieses zu nutzen. Der Markt kann sich dann nicht darauf berufen, dass es kein gesetzliches Widerrufsrecht gibt, wenn man dem Käufer vorher freiwillig das Widerrufsrecht eingeräumt hat. Würde mich zumindest wundern, wenn der Markt das könnte.


----------



## ZAM (24. März 2016)

Und jetzt schaust du dir die Gesetzgebung noch mal an.


----------



## Magogan (24. März 2016)

Das ändert nichts daran, dass ich im MediaMarkt kein gesetzliches Widerrufsrecht habe. Es ist weder ein Außergeschäftsraumvertrag noch ein Fernabsatzvertrag und auch kein anderer der Verträge, für die es ein gesetzliches Widerrufsrecht gibt. Zeig du mir doch mal, wo das steht, dass ich meinen Kauf im MediaMarkt oder einem anderen Laden innerhalb von 14 Tagen widerrufen kann.


----------



## ZAM (24. März 2016)

Klick den Link.


----------



## Schrottinator (24. März 2016)

Magogan hat Recht.


----------



## eMJay (24. März 2016)

Ja, er hat recht. Ware, die man in einem Geschäft kauft hat keinen Widerrufsrecht, wenn man die Ware aber trotzdem zurück bringen kann ist es Kulanz. Man bekommt auch nicht immer das Geld zurück sondern evtl. nur einen Gutschein.

 

Da genau zu solchen Aktionen dieses Kulanz ausgesetzt ist, ist kein Wunder.

Wer bei solchen Aktionen denkt er kann die Ware gleich wieder zurückbringen, dem ist auch nicht mehr zu helfen. 

 

http://www.t-online.de/computer/id_19471640/kein-widerrufsrecht-im-laden-vor-ort.html

 


 

 

Durch den Erwerb eines Gerätes haben Sie grundsätzlich einen Kaufvertrag gemäß § 433 BGB geschlossen. Hiernach sind Sie zur Zahlung des Kaufpreises und der Händler zur Übergabe und Übereignung des Geräts verpflichtet. Hier besteht, wenn Sie sich selbst in den Laden begeben haben, weil Sie beabsichtigt haben, das Gerät zu kaufen, grundsätzlich kein Widerrufsrecht.


----------



## ZAM (24. März 2016)

Dann war ich zu lange nicht mehr "manuell" einkaufen. Tod dem Einzelhandel und Großmärkten


----------



## Magogan (24. März 2016)

Ich verstehe ja auch, dass man kein Widerrufsrecht bei solchen Aktionen hat, was mich aber aufregt, ist, dass das gar nicht richtig kommuniziert wird. Ich muss mir erst die Bedingungen eines Gewinnspiels durchlesen, an dem ich gar nicht teilnehmen möchte, um zu erfahren, dass ich zwangsläufig an dem Gewinnspiel teilnehme und kein Widerrufsrecht habe. Und an der Kasse habe ich keine Zeit, mir die Gewinnspielbedingungen durchzulesen. Ob das rechtens ist, einfach so das Widerrufsrecht auszusetzen, ohne die Kunden darüber richtig zu informieren, weiß ich nicht. Immerhin geht man als Kunde nicht davon aus, dass das plötzlich geändert wird, wenn es jahrelang so war.

@ZAM: Irgendwann musst du schon noch lokal einkaufen gehen. Oder bestellst du auch deine Lebensmittel und Möbel online? Auch da hast du ja beim Einkauf im Supermarkt oder Möbelhaus kein Widerrufsrecht.


----------



## Wynn (24. März 2016)

Beim Supermarkt haste ein Wiederrufsrecht wenn die Ware falsch ausgepreist war  Habe dann bei Ware die nicht gekühlt werden musste die dann an der Kasse liegen lassen


----------



## Xarran (25. März 2016)

Im Supermarkt kannst Du auch widerrufen, wenn der Verkäufer nicht weiß, dass Du es nicht kannst! Ha!


----------



## ZAM (25. März 2016)

@ZAM: Irgendwann musst du schon noch lokal einkaufen gehen. Oder bestellst du auch deine Lebensmittel und Möbel online? Auch da hast du ja beim Einkauf im Supermarkt oder Möbelhaus kein Widerrufsrecht.


Ich bringe Lebensmittel nie zurück ^^
Btw. ich habe es mit dem Gewährleistungsrechte "verwechselt".


----------



## Veshrae (27. März 2016)

1 von 4 Festplatten hat Lese-/Schreibfehler.

Zum Glück habe ich noch 2 Tage frei, genug Zeit um mich zu beruhigen.

5/5


----------



## Sh1k4ri (29. März 2016)

Blizzard und SJW ... 5/5

 

http://us.battle.net/forums/en/overwatch/topic/20743015583?page=1

 

Sowas regt mich einfach nur auf.


----------



## Schrottinator (29. März 2016)

Das Video von TB mit Winston dazu war lustig.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (29. März 2016)

Das Video von TB mit Winston dazu war lustig.

 

Jop, und er hatte da nen Punkt


----------



## Manowar (31. März 2016)

Dass solche Threads einfach geschlossen werden http://forum.buffed.de/topic/209116...gangen-festnahme-mit-handschellen-in-ordnung/


----------



## bkeleanor (31. März 2016)

ja der thread hatte potential :-)


----------



## ZAM (31. März 2016)

Dass solche Threads einfach geschlossen werden http://forum.buffed.de/topic/209116-oben-ohne-ein-geschaeft-gegangen-festnahme-mit-handschellen-in-ordnung/

 

Weil wir wissen, worauf das hinausläuft.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (31. März 2016)

Massengangbang im Forum.&#128591;&#127995;&#128526;


----------



## Schrottinator (31. März 2016)

Massengangbang im Forum.

 

Packst du gefälligst deine Tentakel wieder ein.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (31. März 2016)

Packst du gefälligst deine Tentakel wieder ein.  



Ich bin hier sicher nicht der weeb!:v


----------



## Manowar (5. April 2016)

Mein Auto ist beim Service.

Hatte ja vor kurzem schon geschrieben -> Mercedes sagt, nach einem Jahr und 30tkm kann sich die Karosserie verziehen -> keine Garantie.

(Haubensensor brachte eine Fehlermeldung. Karosserie war nicht Schuld, sondern der Sensor). Durfte trotzdem bezahlen 

 

Also jetzt jeden Scheiss reklamiert.

 

Mercedes nimmt sich nur 50% davon an.

 

Die Tage ab zum Verkäufer und ne Rückabwicklung anfordern.

 

Kauft euch keinen Mercedes


----------



## Aun (5. April 2016)

Kauf  dir den richtigen Mercedes du nase


----------



## Ogil (5. April 2016)

Nicht jeder will ein Auto das 20 Jahre oder aelter ist


----------



## Manowar (5. April 2016)

Ich vermisse meinen E39 

Hat zwar permanent Probleme gemacht (mein 1. dafür garnicht) und hat gesoffen wie ein Loch..

 

Den Benz hab ich mir als Firmenwagen geholt.

War mehr eine Vernunftsentscheidung, aber diese Rotze die jetzt damit kam.. bäh!

Und die Kundenbetreuung bei Mercedes ist einfach nur Scheisse


----------



## Aun (5. April 2016)

Dann hast du bei dir ne totale assi Niederlassung


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (5. April 2016)

Kauf dir einfach ein Impala.


----------



## Ogil (5. April 2016)

Oder ein Wildebeest oder eine Gazelle.


----------



## Patiekrice (5. April 2016)

oder ....EINE GIRAFFE!


----------



## Ogil (5. April 2016)

Das ist immer nicht so einfach mit den Maximal-Hoehen in Parkhaeusern.


----------



## Schrottinator (5. April 2016)

Als Bewerber bei der Feuerwehr hat man dafür Vorteile, weil man seine eigene Leiter mitbringt.


----------



## Patiekrice (5. April 2016)

Ich lese viel Erfahrung zwischen den Zeilen


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (11. April 2016)

ävryzing


----------



## Grushdak (11. April 2016)

Mich regt auf ...

 

Das mein Fernseher letzte Woche Dienstag die Grätsche gemacht hat - und das kurz nach Ablauf der Garantie. 

Hatte danch nur noch einen Tonfernseher - klasse.

 

Reparaturwerkstatt angerufen, was denn da jetzt noch zu machen sei.

Die verwiesen mich an den Verkäufer - in dem Falle Alternate.

Dort eigeloggt und das Retourformular benutzen wollen - mit der folgenden Meldung "Garantie abgelaufen, ich solle mich an den Hersteller wenden."

 

Ok, Grundig in Nürnberg angerufen und den Rat bekommen, den TV zur Reparatur vorort zu bringen.

Die können dann einen Kulanzantrag stellen (man hat nach Garantieablauf 1 Jahr zeit, solchen Antrag stellen zu lassen.

 

Am Freitag kam dann die Nachricht, Display hat 'nen Totalschaden - Kulanz wurde gewährt.

Dennoch kostet mich der Spaß" noch etwas über 100 &#8364;uronen.

 

------------------------------------------------------

 

Desweiteren ist der Freund nun so krank, daß er schon täglich Morphine verabreicht bekommt, demnächst per Art Tropf (wo er es selber steuern kann).

die Ärzte ihn aufgegeben haben und alles schon für die wohl schon bald folgende Paliativphase vorbereitet wird.

Prognose 1 Monat

 

Was mich dabei am meisten aufregt, sind seine Krankenkasse und der Medizinische Dienst.

Erstere hat die Kostenübernahme für notwendige Fahrten und Behandlungen von anfang an verweigert.

Jetzt bekam er tatsächlich noch 'ne Rechnung von über 400&#8364; für die Rettungswagenfahrt ins Klinikum und eine Rechnung, wo er die ganze OP bezahlen soll.

 

Der medizinische Dienst hat Pflegestufen komplett abgelehnt (2 und vorsorglich 3 waren beantragt).

 

*würg*


----------



## Sh1k4ri (11. April 2016)

Erdogan 5/5


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (12. April 2016)

Mich regt auf ...
 
Das mein Fernseher letzte Woche Dienstag die Grätsche gemacht hat - und das kurz nach Ablauf der Garantie. 
Hatte danch nur noch einen Tonfernseher - klasse.
 
Reparaturwerkstatt angerufen, was denn da jetzt noch zu machen sei.
Die verwiesen mich an den Verkäufer - in dem Falle Alternate.
Dort eigeloggt und das Retourformular benutzen wollen - mit der folgenden Meldung "Garantie abgelaufen, ich solle mich an den Hersteller wenden."
 
Ok, Grundig in Nürnberg angerufen und den Rat bekommen, den TV zur Reparatur vorort zu bringen.
Die können dann einen Kulanzantrag stellen (man hat nach Garantieablauf 1 Jahr zeit, solchen Antrag stellen zu lassen.
 
Am Freitag kam dann die Nachricht, Display hat 'nen Totalschaden - Kulanz wurde gewährt.
Dennoch kostet mich der Spaß" noch etwas über 100 uronen.
 
------------------------------------------------------
 
Desweiteren ist der Freund nun so krank, daß er schon täglich Morphine verabreicht bekommt, demnächst per Art Tropf (wo er es selber steuern kann).
die Ärzte ihn aufgegeben haben und alles schon für die wohl schon bald folgende Paliativphase vorbereitet wird.
Prognose 1 Monat
 
Was mich dabei am meisten aufregt, sind seine Krankenkasse und der Medizinische Dienst.
Erstere hat die Kostenübernahme für notwendige Fahrten und Behandlungen von anfang an verweigert.
Jetzt bekam er tatsächlich noch 'ne Rechnung von über 400 für die Rettungswagenfahrt ins Klinikum und eine Rechnung, wo er die ganze OP bezahlen soll.
 
Der medizinische Dienst hat Pflegestufen komplett abgelehnt (2 und vorsorglich 3 waren beantragt).
 
*würg*


Warum sollte Geld denn für ihn auch noch eine Rolle spielen?


----------



## Ascalari (13. April 2016)

Warum sollte Geld denn für ihn auch noch eine Rolle spielen?

Naja sollte er z.b. erben haben werden die Schulden an die weiter gegeben.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (13. April 2016)

Naja sollte er z.b. erben haben werden die Schulden an die weiter gegeben.



Steinigt mich, aber ich finde eine gewisse Kostenbeteiligung durch aus gerechtfertigt. 
Anders wäre es auch überhaupt nicht finanzierbar.
Manchmal wundert mich die Weltansicht mancher Leute.
Aber über Steuererhöhungen motzen. :x

Ein Erbe kann man außerdem ablehnen.

Btw:
Wir mussten damals auch als meine Oma so oft operiert werden musste einen Großteil der Kosten tragen. Ist dann halt so und finde ich auch vollkommen okay. (Sie war auch kurz vor'm Tod und ist dann auch verstorben)


----------



## Grushdak (13. April 2016)

Dann frage ich mich, wieso man krankenversichert ist?

 

Er ist so gut wie nie zum Arzt gegangen, hat laut seiner Aussage 40 Jahre lang gearbeitet und somit immer schön eingezahlt.

Nun hat er ernsthafte Probleme, es hätte ihm evtl. geholfen werden können.

Doch selbst das Mindeste wird ihm verwehrt.

Wo leben wir denn bitteschön?!

 

Für mich grenzt sowas schon an mindestens fahrlässiger Körperverletzung.

 

übrigens 40 Jahre Arbeit macht insgesamt ca 192k eingezahlte DM (waren zu DM-Zeiten mal ca 400 DM/Monat).

Und nun solle er über 10k &#8364; für die Operation im Januar bezahlen - sowie für den davor notwendigen RTW  mit 400&#8364;?

 

Er hat schon gesagt - ok, dann bezahle ich die ü10k&#8364; - verlange aber mein bisher eingezahltes Geld zurück.^^


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (13. April 2016)

Weil du ohne KV immer alles zahlen müsstest und es auch Menschen gibt die aufgrund ihrer Behinderung nicht arbeiten können und die kannst du nicht einfach sich selbst überlassen. 

Mal angefragt warum genau gar keine Bezuschussung stattfand?

Edit:
So wie du es schilderst klingt es als hätte er Vorsorgeuntersuchungen nicht wahrgenommen. In dem Fall wäre er halt echt selbst Schuld. Prophylaxe ist nämlich billiger.

Wie gesagt ohne wirkliche Angabe von ganzen Sachereignissen schwinkt halt irgendwie Polemik mit. :/


----------



## Grushdak (13. April 2016)

Nö, nur seine Hausärztin und seine Anwältin befassen sich bereits mit der Krankenkasse.

Ich habe keinen Zugang zu den Aktionen, mangels Volmacht etc. - und in den Briefen steht nur was von Ablehnung und in nachfolgenden Briefen eben die Geldforderungen

 

Unserer Vermutung nach hat die Krankenkasse seit Beginn nur auf Zeit gespielt - die der Freund aber nunmal nicht mehr hatte.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (13. April 2016)

Bei welcher ist er nochmal?


----------



## Grushdak (13. April 2016)

Habe bewußt nicht den Namen der kasse genannt,

Ich möchte sie, solange das alles noch nicht geklärt ist, nicht schlecht darstellen.

Evtl. ist es nur eine Anhäufung von Fehlern/Mißverständnisssen.

 

Für den Freund selber wird es bei seiner derzeitigen Prognose wohl auch nix mehr bringen.

 

_edit_

Vorsorgeuntersuchungen sind zwar ratsam - aber nicht vorgeschrieben,

um in Notfällen die notwendige Unterstützung seitens der Kasse zu bekommen.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (13. April 2016)

Ich sag nur jährliche Zahnkontrolle.^^


----------



## Aun (13. April 2016)

Ich sag nur jährliche Zahnkontrolle.^^

jo diabetes und herzprobleme incoming. also immer schön putzen ^^


----------



## Grushdak (13. April 2016)

Ich sag nur jährliche Zahnkontrolle.^^

Was hat bitte Zahnkontrolle mit dem von mir erwähnten Fall zu tun?

Er ist umgekippt, RTW hat ihn in das Klinikum gefahren und ein 4-5cm großer Hirntumor wurde gefunden.

1 Woche später gab es die notwendige OP.

 

Und selbst wenn Du nicht die jährliche Zahnkontrolle machst, wirst Du im Notfall dennoch kostenlos behandelt - selbst schon erlebt.


----------



## Grushdak (13. April 2016)

jo diabetes und herzprobleme incoming. also immer schön putzen ^^

Danke ^^

 

Sorry, das Zitieren hat eben nicht so geklappt, wie ich wollte - daher Post ohne edit.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (13. April 2016)

Was hat bitte Zahnkontrolle mit dem von mir erwähnten Fall zu tun?

Er ist umgekippt, RTW hat ihn in das Klinikum gefahren und ein 4-5cm großer Hirntumor wurde gefunden.

1 Woche später gab es die notwendige OP.

 

Und selbst wenn Du nicht die jährliche Zahnkontrolle machst, wirst Du im Notfall dennoch kostenlos behandelt - selbst schon erlebt. 

 

War nur ein Beispiel das es Kontrollen gibt die man machen muss, will man nicht draufzahlen.

 

Ist aber die Ausnahme, nicht die Regel.


----------



## Vendara (14. April 2016)

....wenn man schlafen gehen muss... ! 

LG V.


----------



## painschkes (14. April 2016)

Keinen ordentlich USB 3.0-Hub zu finden..schlicht in schwarz und mit nem Kabel was länger ist als 50cm. >.<


----------



## Aun (14. April 2016)

Keinen ordentlich USB 3.0-Hub zu finden..schlicht in schwarz und mit nem Kabel was länger ist als 50cm. >.<

http://www.amazon.de/Cateck-Premium-Aluminum-abgeschirmtem-MacBook/dp/B00WO6U1IO/ref=sr_1_5?ie=UTF8&qid=1460588130&sr=8-5&keywords=usb+hub+schwarz

http://www.amazon.de/Netzteiladapter-Ethernet-Netzwerkadapter-weiteren-kompatiblen/dp/B00QM89U7I/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1460588130&sr=8-1-spons&keywords=usb+hub+schwarz&psc=1


so zum bsp ^^ olle meckerliesel xD


----------



## ZAM (14. April 2016)

....wenn man schlafen gehen muss... ! LG V.

.. vor allem MUSS! ... *g*


----------



## kaepteniglo (14. April 2016)

Was hat bitte Zahnkontrolle mit dem von mir erwähnten Fall zu tun?
Er ist umgekippt, RTW hat ihn in das Klinikum gefahren und ein 4-5cm großer Hirntumor wurde gefunden.
1 Woche später gab es die notwendige OP.
 
Und selbst wenn Du nicht die jährliche Zahnkontrolle machst, wirst Du im Notfall dennoch kostenlos behandelt - selbst schon erlebt. 


Ich stell mir grad die Frage: Privat oder gesetzlich Versichert?


----------



## Vendara (16. April 2016)

...keinen Imperial Space Marine 2016 bekommen zu haben.... &#128544;


----------



## Aun (16. April 2016)

was?


----------



## Patiekrice (16. April 2016)

was?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (16. April 2016)

Bestelle mir evtl bei GW direkt das Imperial Knights Renegade, da ist er Free dabei.

 

^egal da er wohl jetzt "ausverkauft" ist, dann kann ich wenigstens guten Gewissens woanders billiger die Knights kaufen.


----------



## Aun (16. April 2016)

ach jetzt versteh ich. *streicheltseinenchampiondesimperatorsoriginal* ahuehuehuehuehue


----------



## Vendara (17. April 2016)

Ja hauptsache auf Ebay verkaufen sie ihn ums 3 fache....diese Wi... (darf man Wichser hier schreiben?)


----------



## Aun (17. April 2016)

40 euro + versand, huijuijui ^^


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (18. April 2016)

In 4 Tagen Geburtstag. :/ 2/5


----------



## Aun (18. April 2016)

In 4 Tagen Geburtstag. :/ 2/5

in 5 tagen geburtstag



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (18. April 2016)

Wir werden alt.


----------



## Veshrae (18. April 2016)

Mitarbeiter die kein Zeitmanagement haben und ich dafür meinen Zeitplan umstellen "darf".

5/5


----------



## Ascalari (18. April 2016)

Legion Release leider erst am 30.08


----------



## ZAM (18. April 2016)

Legion Release leider schon am 30.08 -.-


----------



## Ogil (18. April 2016)

Ich dachte das wird eingestampft und alle spielen auf Classic-Servern?


----------



## Sh1k4ri (18. April 2016)

Mist, bekomme ich meine 22 Foliante für den leggy Ring wohl doch nicht zusammen ... *sarkasmus*


----------



## eMJay (18. April 2016)

Ich hab es aufgegeben..... Wurde mir zu langweilig.


----------



## Ascalari (18. April 2016)

Legion Release leider schon am 30.08 -.-

warum leider schon?Sag nicht du hast noch soviel zutun?  oder haste noch soviel an Spielen rumliegen das die Zeit nicht reicht?xD


----------



## ZAM (18. April 2016)

warum leider schon?Sag nicht du hast noch soviel zutun?  oder haste noch soviel an Spielen rumliegen das die Zeit nicht reicht?xD

Ein bisschen von allem ^^


----------



## Grushdak (18. April 2016)

Ich stell mir grad die Frage: Privat oder gesetzlich Versichert?

Sorry, jetzt erst gelesen ...

Der Freund ist bei einer außerordentlich kreativen Krankenkasse  versichert.

 

Derzeit kann er kaum noch schlafen (nur dösen) und nimmt fast nur noch sogenannte Astronautennahrung zu sich.

 

--------

Mein Tv ist nun morgen seit 2 Wochen auf Reisen.

Der Reparaturladen k*** mich langsam echt an ... 0 Infos (wenn ich nicht anrufen würde).

Vorletzten Freitag wurde mir gesagt ... neues Display ist bestellt.

Letzten Freitag wurde mir gesagt, sie hätten den TV zu Grundig verschickt.

Hä?

Ich fragte nur, ob er jetzt auf den Weg in die Türkei ist.^^

Denn da werden die TVs von Grundig ja hergestellt.

 

Ich hoffe nur es passiert möglichst schnell was und daß mein HD Slot + meine HD Slotkarte noch vorhanden sind.

Zudem werde ich die Rechnung + Kulanzantrag und Kulanzantwort von Grundig von der reparaturwerkstatt verlangen.


----------



## Ascalari (19. April 2016)

Auto in Reperatur gehabt nun hat sich rausgestellt das die Werke geschlampt hat Zahnriemen falsch aufgezogen Spurstange nicht gewechselt bzw. angeblich nicht gesehen das sie ausgeschlagen war und falsche Radmuttern montiert dadurch Alufelgen im Arsch.....beinahe wäre mir das rad weggeflogen da die schrauben sich durch gedrückt haben.......Werke weiß natürlich von nichts gesamt reperatur kosten für Fehlerbeseitigung 1200&#8364; und das bei einer Fiat Werkstatt schlimm sowas


----------



## Aun (19. April 2016)

fehler in allen teilen sagt doch schon alles


----------



## Ascalari (19. April 2016)

fehler in allen teilen sagt doch schon alles 



Naja ist ein alfa romeo 156 deshalb dachte ich fährst mal zu Fiat und lässt es da machen.....kannst alles vergessen


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (19. April 2016)

Lange Lieferzeiten.


----------



## Veshrae (19. April 2016)

Lange Lieferzeiten.

 

Ja! Echt mal. Hab mir heute auch was bestellt, und kriege es frühstens in 11 Tagen!!111


----------



## ZAM (19. April 2016)

Seit Wochen, achwas, Monaten permanente Müdigkeit trotz viel Schlaf.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (19. April 2016)

Ja! Echt mal. Hab mir heute auch was bestellt, und kriege es frühstens in 11 Tagen!!111


11 Tage zählt für mich noch unter akzeptabel.
Ich rede hier von 5-7 Wochen. Dabei ist es nur fucking UK.
Liebe es ja wenn dann kommt "we have to order it for you"
Hätte man eventuell dann auch so angeben können oder?!

Grrrrrrr. Me hate.


Zam, haste Schichtdienst?
Hab das seitdem ich so arbeite auch, bin eigentlich immer müde. Was etwas hilft ist Sport vorm schlafen gehen. So 20 Minuten reichen schon. Durch den Sauerstoff ist der Schlaf dann intensiver.


----------



## ZAM (19. April 2016)

Zam, haste Schichtdienst?
Hab das seitdem ich so arbeite auch, bin eigentlich immer müde. Was etwas hilft ist Sport vorm schlafen gehen. So 20 Minuten reichen schon. Durch den Sauerstoff ist der Schlaf dann intensiver.

 

Schichtdienst, nein. Sport: Zuletzt jeden Wochen-Tag wenigstens 30 Minuten. Bringt nichts.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (19. April 2016)

Oha okay. Sonstigen Stress?


----------



## Ogil (19. April 2016)

Mal zum Arzt gehen und ein Blutbild machen lassen. Das koennte zum Beispiel ein Zeichen von Eisenmangel sein.


----------



## Patiekrice (19. April 2016)

Aun wird alt.

 

fixed.

 

 

___

 

tt: Ich wurde gestern das erste Mal in meinem Leben ernsthaft bestohlen. Unglaublich beschissenes Gefühl. Zeug und Geld im Gesamtwert von 300 Euro weg - fack.


----------



## Schrottinator (19. April 2016)

Mal zum Arzt gehen und ein Blutbild machen lassen. Das koennte zum Beispiel ein Zeichen von Eisenmangel sein.

Oder ein Problem mit der Leber.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (19. April 2016)

Wer ist heutzutage nicht ständig Müde ?


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (19. April 2016)

fixed.


 
 
___
 
tt: Ich wurde gestern das erste Mal in meinem Leben ernsthaft bestohlen. Unglaublich beschissenes Gefühl. Zeug und Geld im Gesamtwert von 300 Euro weg - fack.



Urgh. Was wurde geklaut?:s


----------



## Patiekrice (19. April 2016)

Geld, Geld, Geld, Fahrradequipment, ein mobiles Akkuladegerät, mein Trainings--Shirt und Geschenkgutscheine die ich zum Geburtstag bekommen hatte. Über das Übrige, was man dann später gefunden hat, haben die Täter/der Täter meine komplette 1-Liter Wasserflasche gekippt die Assis.


----------



## ZAM (19. April 2016)

Wie ist das passiert? :O


----------



## Patiekrice (20. April 2016)

Unaufmerksamkeit und zu viel Shizzle dabei.


----------



## ZAM (21. April 2016)

Mal zum Arzt gehen und ein Blutbild machen lassen. Das koennte zum Beispiel ein Zeichen von Eisenmangel sein.

Mein Blutbild ist bei jeder Untersuchung perfekt. Werde wegen was chronischem häufiger angezapft *g*


----------



## Balluardo (26. April 2016)

Admins 13274 Beiträge: Geschrieben: 19 April 2016 - 13:34 Seit Wochen, achwas, Monaten permanente Müdigkeit trotz viel Schlaf. 
 

Versuch mal die Ernährung nach Brendan Brazier. Habe ich vor zwei Jahren mal für 3 Monate gemacht und es ging ab wir Rakete. Allerdings ist es nicht gerade familientauglich und am Anfang eine Umstellung. Falls es anschlägt spürst Du aber nach 7-10 Tagen schon eine deutliche Veränderung und wie gesagt, bei mir hat es voll eingeschlagen.

 

http://www.unimedica.de/Vegan-in-Topform-Das-Kochbuch-Brendan-Brazier/b14241


----------



## Manowar (26. April 2016)

Los Zam!

Vegan Power!


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (26. April 2016)

Streik. 5/5

Finde ja den finanziellen Schaden der dadurch entsteht sollten die Streiker tragen. Insbesondere bei der Bahn und den Flugesellschaften.

Wenn der Lohn nicht passt, sollen sie sich was anderes suchen. Verdiene mir im sozialen Bereich auch keine goldene Krone und streike auch nicht. Man kennt das Gehalt doch vorher grob.

Aber gut, ist eh unfassbar wie undankbar ein Großteil der Gesellschaft ist, dass sie überhaupt einen Job haben.

Gehe jetzt erstmal für Sandra Wagner spenden.


----------



## BloodyEyeX (26. April 2016)

Tjo, sonne Gewerkschaft ist schon was feines. xD

Ach übrigends, willkommen in der Ellenbogengesellschaft, wenn dich Streiks betreffen kauf dir doch ein Auto. ^.-

 

Mir wurde schon wieder gekündigt 5/5


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (26. April 2016)

Am besten kaufe ich mir ein Privatjet das Auto bringt mir nämlich nichts, wenn die Piloten streiken.

Überflüssiger Kommentar.


----------



## Aun (26. April 2016)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




tt: immer noch kopfschmerzen 3/5 scheiss wetter


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (26. April 2016)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




tt: immer noch kopfschmerzen 3/5 scheiss wetter

 

Der Hintern deiner Mama tut weh.     :ph34r:


----------



## Aun (26. April 2016)

Der Hintern deiner Mama tut weh.     :ph34r:  




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



lass meine mutter aus dem spiel, dann lass ich deine ausm keller!


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (26. April 2016)

Der Spruch ist ja älter als Wynn.


----------



## Schrottinator (26. April 2016)

Ob das für das Streikrecht auch zutrifft?


----------



## Wynn (26. April 2016)

Der Spruch ist ja älter als Wynn.  



Ob das der Lieblingspruch der Östereicher ist ?


----------



## Schrottinator (26. April 2016)

Was hat Österreich damit zu tun?


----------



## BloodyEyeX (26. April 2016)

Überflüssiger Kommentar.

 

Ich hab den Job verloren und du bitcht über Arbeitnehmerrechte. Deine Probleme will ich haben


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (26. April 2016)

Ich hab den Job verloren und du bitcht über Arbeitnehmerrechte. Deine Probleme will ich haben  

Nö, aber das ist ja wie wenn ich zum Dönermenschen gehe, aber eigentlich Schnitzel haben will.
Für mehr Geld zu streiken finde ich nicht in Ordnung, den Schaden trägt nämlich nur einer - der Endverbraucher.
Davon abgesehen haben wir ne freie Berufswahl. 
Keiner zwingt dich Stewardess oder Bahnfahrer zu werden - niemand. 

Den Unternehmen ist das bumms ob gestreikt wird.

Ihre Rechte kennen alle immer besser, als ihre Pflichten.

Würde doch gerne mal sehen was es für ein Trara gibt, wenn plötzlich Ärzte und Pfleger streiken. Die verdienen nämlich wirklich zu wenig für deren Leistungen.
Nein, ich bin weder noch.


----------



## Schrottinator (26. April 2016)

Würde doch gerne mal sehen was es für ein Trara gibt, wenn plötzlich Ärzte und Pfleger streiken. Die verdienen nämlich wirklich zu wenig für deren Leistungen.
Nein, ich bin weder noch.

Stell dir mal vor: Sowas kam schon vor.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (26. April 2016)

Stell dir mal vor: Sowas kam schon vor.



Erweitern wir auf die Frequenz in der Personenbeförderungsdienstleister streiken :>

Aber scheinbar nervt euch die Streikerei nicht, mal abwarten wenn euer 1500 Euroflug gebucht ist und es weder Ersatz noch Erstattung gibt, da Streik unter "Höhere Gewalt" fällt. Bevor Aun jetzt haha Gif's postet - ich bin nicht betroffen.

Peace out.


----------



## Schrottinator (26. April 2016)

Das heißt also, dass sobald jemand in den Urlaub fährt Arbeitnehmer keine Grundrechte mehr haben?


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (26. April 2016)

Ich gebs auf, entweder bist du zu blöd zu verstehen was ich sage oder du trollst.

Gute Nacht Schrotti. (;


----------



## Schrottinator (26. April 2016)

Gute Nacht Sozi.


----------



## BloodyEyeX (27. April 2016)

Schrotti ist der Troll vom Dienst. 

Ne ich wär auch angepisst, wenn die mir meinen Japanflug vor 3 Wochen bestreikt hätten. Aber hey, an der ganzen Missere sind immer die geizigen Arbeitgeber Schuld. Der Fluglotse vom Dienst hat auch kein Interesse daran dir den Tag zu versauen. Der will nur ein faires Gehalt.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (27. April 2016)

Aber du weißt doch vorher schon was dich an Gehalt erwartet, bei Vertragsabschluss..

 

Ich verstehe das Gejammer hinterher halt nicht.^^


----------



## Balluardo (27. April 2016)

Aber du weißt doch vorher schon was dich an Gehalt erwartet, bei Vertragsabschluss..

 

Ich verstehe das Gejammer hinterher halt nicht.^^

 

Da wir aber nun mal im Kapitalismus leben, wo jeder möglichst viel Geld ranschaffen will und somit auch Lebensmittelpreise wie Konsumgüter ständig teurer werden, es außerdem noch ein Phänomen mit dem Namen Inflation gibt, ist es bei gesundem Menschenverstand völlig klar, das ein Gehalt mitsteigen muss. Das Gehalt, welches Du kennst BEVOR Du den Job anfängst ist nach 15 Jahren nicht mehr soviel wert wie bei Vertragsabschuss, weil sich die Rahmenbedingungen geändert haben. 

 

In einem Land welches jedes Jahr Rekordgewinne einfährt ist es mir nur schwer vermittelbar, das Arbeitnehmer um ihre 3-6 % Gehalt kämpfen müssen. Aktienkurse und Dividenden der großen Unternehmen sprechen eine andere Sprache als deren Vertreter an den Verhandlungstischen.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (27. April 2016)

Wenn du lange bei einem Unternehmen arbeitest steigt das Gehalt in der Regel automatisch mit.


----------



## Xarran (27. April 2016)

Aber du weißt doch vorher schon was dich an Gehalt erwartet, bei Vertragsabschluss..

 

Ich verstehe das Gejammer hinterher halt nicht.^^

 

 

Stell Dir vor, Du wurdest in einem Beruf ausgebildet, der Dir Spaß macht und Dich erfüllt. Und Du arbeitest dort auch nach der Ausbildung. Das relativ niedrige Gehalt nimmst Du zunächst gern in Kauf.

Und ganz "plötzlich" wirst Du unerwartet älter, hast Kinder, benötigst eine größere Wohnung und spürst die Belastung des Jobs erst mit steigendem Alter.

Und wenn Du dann weisst, dass Du von Deinem Gehalt nicht nur das nächste Päckchen Warhammer-Figürchen bezahlen willst, dann könnte man eventuell für mehr Geld streiken.


----------



## ZAM (27. April 2016)

Passt das nicht eher in den GUMO?


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (27. April 2016)

-egal-


----------



## Xarran (27. April 2016)

Gott, ihr lest auch nur einzelne Posts oder? Wie ich schon sagte das Gehalt steigt ja mit.

 

@Zam, nah passt. Ist jetzt auch gut. 

 

Was helfen Dir Gehaltssteigerungen, wenn das Grundgehalt schon nicht ausreicht? Die große Überraschung kommt dann spätestens zur Rente.

Man merkt, dass Dir einfach noch ein paar Arbeitsjahre fehlen


----------



## bkeleanor (27. April 2016)

Was helfen Dir Gehaltssteigerungen, wenn das Grundgehalt schon nicht ausreicht? Die große Überraschung kommt dann spätestens zur Rente.

Man merkt, dass Dir einfach noch ein paar Arbeitsjahre fehlen 

 

Arbeitgeber wechsel bringt in solchen fällen was.

 

ich seh das grundsätzlich wie sozi.

um auch noch meinen senf dazu zugeben :-)


----------



## Ogil (27. April 2016)

Hier streiken im Moment die Junior-Aerzte (gestern und heute komplett) weil der Staat neue Vertraege ausgearbeitet hat, die effektiv dazu fuehren werden, dass die Aerzt noch mehr ueberarbeitet werden und dabei weniger verdienen werden als bisher. Und nachdem sich Staat und Aerzte-Vertretung nicht einigen konnten, wurden diese neuen Vertraege einseitig durchgedrueckt. Ich kann entsprechend durchaus verstehen, dass da gestreikt wird. Ich hoffe nur, dass die Bevoelkerung auch sieht, dass das Problem nicht die gierigen Junior-Aerzte sind, sondern deren Arbeitgeber. Das nur um mal anzumerken, dass Streik nicht gleich Streik ist und es nicht immer nur darum geht, dass die Leute mehr verdienen wollen.


----------



## Aun (27. April 2016)

http://www.welt.de/vermischtes/article154813272/Jury-gibt-Impfgegner-Eltern-Schuld-an-Tod-ihres-Sohnes.html

nicht nur der artikel. allein die kommentare darunter. egal ob fb oder welt........




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (6. Mai 2016)

Wieder erkältet. 5/5

 

Sagt mal wie unterscheidet man zwischen ner Pollen-Allergie und ner Erkältung? Ich bin mir nicht mehr 100%ig sicher, ist schon das gefühlt 5. Mal in 2 Monaten, dass mein Hals verschleimt ist. ist aber nie wirklich dramatisch schlimm, hab nur keine Lust den Sommer mit dicker Nase+Hals rumzurennen. Wahrscheinlich zum Arzt...


----------



## Ogil (6. Mai 2016)

Ist vermutlich allgemein nicht so einfach zu sagen - aber als jemand der auch unter Allergien leidet (auch im Moment durch irgendwas das grade blueht) ist es fuer mich so, dass ich bei einem Allergie-Anfall zwar Symptome habe (also z.B. Kratzen im Hals, verstopfte Nase, traenende Augen) mich aber sonst nicht krank fuehle. Also nicht irgendwie geschwaecht oder schlapp oder so...


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (9. Mai 2016)

Periscope.

Die Idee ist richtig geil, aber leider sind es zu 99% Kiddys mit der Selfiecam die sich broadcasten. Urgh.

Das einzig schöne bisher was ich gesehen habe war ein Strand in Thailand und so'n dicker türkischer Junge der gesungen hat.


----------



## Sam3321 (14. Mai 2016)

das is einfach - das bes******** Wetter


----------



## Patiekrice (20. Mai 2016)

DIe ganzen Umfragen in den letzten Monaten hier. Und die meisten sind dann noch nicht mal ordentlich gemacht.


----------



## ZAM (20. Mai 2016)

DIe ganzen Umfragen in den letzten Monaten hier. Und die meisten sind dann noch nicht mal ordentlich gemacht.



Monate - du untertreibst. ^^ Es kommen seit (danke Aun *g*) unserer Gründung anfragen. In der Zeit gab es sehr viele Umfragen die vor allem immer die gleichen Fragen beinhalteten. Es gibt für die Bittstellung bzgl. externer Umfragen aber klare Regeln, die in den [regeln] definiert sind. Daher kein Problem.


----------



## Patiekrice (20. Mai 2016)

Eben, die sind immer so ähnlich - meeeeh!


----------



## Sh1k4ri (20. Mai 2016)

Patie hat kein Herz für Studenten ... confirmed.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (20. Mai 2016)

But u had 1 2 4 ya siz


----------



## Patiekrice (20. Mai 2016)

^ war aber mal ein anderes Thema. Und nicht "Zeig mal wie süchtig du bist."


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (20. Mai 2016)

Jetzt gib mir mein amaz gutschein bbygurl.


----------



## ZAM (20. Mai 2016)

^ war aber mal ein anderes Thema. Und nicht "Zeig mal wie süchtig du bist."

 

Kann ich  nicht nachvollziehen. Die werden hier nicht zugelassen.

[regeln] Punkt 4.4


----------



## Sh1k4ri (30. Mai 2016)

Die Preise der GTX 1080... warum lebe ich nicht in den USA  5/5


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (31. Mai 2016)

Warum lebe ich nicht in den USA  5/5



Damit wir eines Tages händchenhaltend an der Alster sitzen im Sommer und Bier trinken können.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (31. Mai 2016)

gib mir 800 &#8364; und du kannst mit mir machen was du willst.


----------



## Aun (31. Mai 2016)

nutte


----------



## Sh1k4ri (31. Mai 2016)

Nur für Sozi und nur wenn er mir ne 1080 besorgt. Nutte mit Prinzipien.


----------



## Schrottinator (1. Juni 2016)

Also eine Edelnutte (und vielleicht auch ne Grafikhure). That's the Spirit!


----------



## LikeTropi (1. Juni 2016)

Diesbezüglich ist meine Liste schier unendlich  

 

- arrogante Menschen

- Menschen, die pausenlos nur von sich selbst reden

- übrig gebliebenes Essen auf Tellern (sofern man es nicht wieder in die Kühlung stellt)

- Essen wegzuschmeißen

- den Hype um so einige Kleidungstrends bei Mädels...


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (1. Juni 2016)

Highwaist is sexy.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (1. Juni 2016)

Highwaist is sexy.

 

Nein


----------



## jazzmatazz21 (3. Juni 2016)

Mich regt auf, dass ich einfach nicht herausfinde, warum es seit Wochen keinen Buffed Cast (496) gibt?


----------



## jazzmatazz21 (3. Juni 2016)

... sorry irgendwie ein Doppelpost geworden ... bekomme den hier nicht gelöscht.


----------



## Wynn (3. Juni 2016)

Ich würde mal drauf tippen es lag am Overwatch Sonderheft, Role Play Convention Vorbereitungen und dann sind ja auch die Mitarbeiter krank / im Urlaub


----------



## jazzmatazz21 (3. Juni 2016)

Der letzte war am 11. Mai ... schon eine ungewöhnlich lange Pause ;-) aber Danke ...


----------



## Patiekrice (3. Juni 2016)

muss auch mal sein:

 

 

nichts.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (8. Juni 2016)

Der Gesundheitszustand bzw. der eher nicht vorhandene Gesundheitszustand einiger Mitarbeiter. Es sind einfach knapp 50% unserer Leute "krank". Warum "krank"? Weil es gottverdammt immer die Gleichen sind und zwar IMMER dann wenn sie zwischen freien Tagen 2 Tage arbeiten müssten oder wenn sie einen längeren Block haben.

Allein letzten Monat 50 Überstunden gemacht, die nächsten Monate wird das wohl ähnlich laufen, weil auch noch immer zwei im Urlaub sind. 

Naja hey 3 Tage frei im Monat reichen ja vollkommen aus, was.


----------



## ARKitekt (8. Juni 2016)

Der wachsende Social Justice Kult in den USA und Europa.


----------



## Jazzmiiin (8. Juni 2016)

Ich könnte soooo ausrasten, wenn Technik-Kram nicht funktioniert!! Dafür habe ich absolut keine Geduld  Da kann schon mal was durch Zimmer fliegen


----------



## Sh1k4ri (10. Juni 2016)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0FGIXcYvQ9Q

 

Ob ich mir jetzt ne Line Koks durch die Nase zieh, mir ne volle Ladung Crystal spritze oder WoW zocke... sind doch eh alles Drogen.


----------



## eMJay (10. Juni 2016)

Jegliche flucht aus der Normalität, ist es durch Drogen, Alkohol oder durch ein Spiel weil man mit der Normalität oder mit seinem Leben nicht klar kommt, ist Krankhaft. Das ist auch das Problem das man behandeln sollte. Dabei ist die Flucht in ein Spiel noch harmlos im Gegensatz zu Drogen und Alk. Ich würde mich erstmal um die ganzen Drogen süchtigen kümmern anstatt Teilweise so heftigen müll zu labbern....


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (10. Juni 2016)

Dann sollten Animes verboten werden!


----------



## Patiekrice (11. Juni 2016)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (11. Juni 2016)

Telekom hatte ne große Störung, war sogar in den News.


----------



## Patiekrice (11. Juni 2016)

Schaue selten "News"


----------



## Sh1k4ri (11. Juni 2016)

meinte diese News http://www.focus.de/digital/handy/festnetz-und-mobilfunk-betroffen-telekom-netzstoerungen-in-zahlreichen-grossstaedten_id_5618692.html


----------



## Patiekrice (11. Juni 2016)

Ich find das Wort nur schrecklick, sorry boy :*


----------



## Sh1k4ri (12. Juni 2016)

alles gut patiegurl 

 

Schaue morgens vor der Arbeit Nachrichten, aber auch nur ARD/ZDF.


----------



## Patiekrice (12. Juni 2016)

Ich abends nach der Arbeit


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (12. Juni 2016)

Das ich heute eigentlich frei habe, aber arbeiten gehen muss.


----------



## Aun (12. Juni 2016)

gibt doch wenigstens extra geld. sieh es von der seite 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (12. Juni 2016)

Davon kauf ich mehr Sachen die ich nicht benutzen kann, weil ich nie daheim bin. Applaus


----------



## Patiekrice (24. Juni 2016)

Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





 

^ this.

 

Naja - dahin reisen wird vielleicht wieder günstiger und der Pfund sinkt gerade ... aber ansich eine doofe Sache.


----------



## Ogil (24. Juni 2016)

Als jemand der (noch) in England lebt: Japp - das regt mich so richtig auf. Zumal ein Grossteil der Exit-Kampagne aus Luegen und dem Schueren von Aengsten und Vorurteilen geben die boesen EU-Einwanderer bestand.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (24. Juni 2016)

Ist die UKIP nicht gleichzusetzen mit der AFD hier oder der Front National in Frankreich ?


----------



## Ogil (24. Juni 2016)

Ja - kann man so sagen. Aber die Leave-Kampagne bestand ja nicht nur aus UKIP-Leuten, sondern aus Politikern aus allen Lagern. Und momentan fuehlt sich das Europaer-Sein im UK halt nicht wirklich gut an. Vermutlich geht es den Nicht-Deutschen in Deutschland aber auch nicht anders.


----------



## spectrumizer (24. Juni 2016)

Ja, BREXIT war eine der zweifelhaftesten Entscheidungen der UK seit langem. Die jubeln im Moment nur über ihre eigene Dummheit. Und die, die OUT gestimmt haben, sind dann auch wieder die ersten, die auf die Regierung und das System schimpfen, weil es finanzielle und wirtschaftliche Schneeballeffekte haben wird.

 

Aber hat auch was gutes: Die, die an der Börse auf BREXIT gesetzt hatten, haben heute früh eine Menge Kohle abgesahnt.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (24. Juni 2016)

Bin mal gespannt was jetzt Nordirland macht. Irland ist ja in der EU, wäre schon witzig, wenn die Importzölle zahlen müssten, obwohl das Land gleich nebenan ist


----------



## Nexilein (25. Juni 2016)

Bin mal gespannt was jetzt Nordirland macht. Irland ist ja in der EU, wäre schon witzig, wenn die Importzölle zahlen müssten, obwohl das Land gleich nebenan ist 

 

Noch krasser wäre eine Vereinigung von Irland und Nordirland; wenn dann noch Schottland unabhängig würde, hätte man quasi ganz Großbritanien zerlegt.

Wegen innenpolitischen Machtkämpfen...


----------



## Iffadrim (25. Juni 2016)

Würde mir gut gefallen.

Schottland unabhängig von GB.

Da wird ja schon Jahrhunderte dran gestrickt.

 

Ich glaube die nächste Volksentscheidung in Schottland ist nicht mehr weit....

 

Ach ja was mich aufregt

 

10/5 Dumme/unnütze Kommentare von Leuten über Kindererziehung die selbst keine haben, oder es ewig her ist

8/5   Schlechte Musik also nicht handgemachte Musik von Leuten die vielleicht Rhytmus haben, aber keinen Sinn von Harmonie und so, von Virtuosität mal ganz abgesehen (also Chart-Mukke)

5/5   PC-Probleme im Allgemeinen, wobei PC-Probleme die sich nur durch finanziellen Einsatz lösen lassen gerne mit 10/5 zu bewerten sind.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (26. Juni 2016)

Weil die Musik so schlecht ist gefällt sie einem Großteil der Bevölkerung - klingt logisch.


----------



## Aun (27. Juni 2016)

yeah....... 6 pvp matches gemacht und in 5 nur russenteams achja und 6 mal verloren


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (27. Juni 2016)

yeah....... 6 pvp matches gemacht und in 5 nur russenteams achja und 6 mal verloren



Dann spielt halt auch mit Dropbot maaaan.


----------



## Schrottinator (27. Juni 2016)

8/5   Schlechte Musik also nicht handgemachte Musik von Leuten die vielleicht Rhytmus haben, aber keinen Sinn von Harmonie und so, von Virtuosität mal ganz abgesehen (also Chart-Mukke)

Stimmt! Alles außer Didgeridoo Alternative Rock RnB Cyber Trance Haus Folk Punk Grindcore Dubstep kann man sich ja nicht mehr anhören.


----------



## Aun (27. Juni 2016)

aber nur in der veganen ausführung!


----------



## Sh1k4ri (27. Juni 2016)

1 JAHR AUF GAME OF THRONES WARTEN WAS TUN 10/10


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (27. Juni 2016)

Vikings gucken.<3


----------



## Iffadrim (27. Juni 2016)

Zum Glück bin ich bei Vikings erst bei Staffel 2.
Aber das mit dem Warten stimmt.
Aber das bleibt leider nicht bei Game of Thrones.
Das ist genauso bei Walking Dead, Lucifer, Big Bang Theorie.

Gesendet von meinem GT-N7100 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Reflox (27. Juni 2016)

1 JAHR AUF GAME OF THRONES WARTEN WAS TUN 10/10

 

Salem und Black Sails sind auch ganz in Ordnung, damit kann man gut überbrücken.


----------



## spectrumizer (30. Juni 2016)

Totalausfall bei Kabel Deutschland ... WHAT THE FISH ... 180/10


----------



## eMJay (30. Juni 2016)

Also das regt mich gar nicht auf weil es bei jedem Anbieter mal vorkommt.

 

Mich regen die Leute auf die bei einem deutschlandweit bekanntem Ausfall, immer noch versuche die Hotline anzurufen um denen was zu erzählen? Dass das Internet nicht geht?   Wird es davon schneller wieder gehen?  

Und dann regen die sich noch auf, weil die nicht durchkommen!!!   Ja wieso wohl? Weil 500000000000000000 Leute genau so Hirnverbrannt das gleich tuen und sich genau so aufregen 

 

Ahja was vergessen 1800/10


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (30. Juni 2016)

Bin auch betroffen, aber juckt nicht.
Auch Offline-Aktivitäten machen Spaß, mittlerweile spiel ich Monopoly lieber als WoW oder Hearthstone.


----------



## spectrumizer (1. Juli 2016)

Also das regt mich gar nicht auf weil es bei jedem Anbieter mal vorkommt.


Klar gibts Leute, die sowas weniger stört. Meine 78 jährige Mutter hats auch nicht gestört.  Aber wenn du mit dem Internet dein Geld verdienst, kann dich so ein Ausfall einfach kosten, bzw. wenn du Pech hast kannst du auch noch welches verlieren.

Und sowas hat nicht mal die Telekom geschafft. Der Ausfall war ja deutschlandweit, nicht nur regional, weil irgendwo an einem Knotenpunkt ein IP4-Server oder IP4-DNS abgeschmiert ist.
Die Hotline bzw. Telefon ging ja auch nicht, weil IP4-Telefonie ... Und wie soll man von einem "deutschlandweiten" Ausfall wissen, wenn das Internet nicht geht?


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (1. Juli 2016)

Thja lass die Finger von den ominösen Brokerseiten.


----------



## spectrumizer (1. Juli 2016)

"Ominöse Brokerseiten"? Was hat das denn mit "Brokern" zu tun, wenn dein Internet ausfällt?


----------



## Iffadrim (1. Juli 2016)

Smartphone sei dank ist man ja nicht auf den stationären Kasten zum Telefonieren angewiesen.

Offline-Aktivitäten gerne.
Aber ohne Leute sind Tabletop.
Pen and paper usw. Schwer.

Gesendet von meinem GT-N7100 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (1. Juli 2016)

"Ominöse Brokerseiten"? Was hat das denn mit "Brokern" zu tun, wenn dein Internet ausfällt?



Wegen dem Geld verlieren. :-)

@den über mir.

Ich mal halt auch einfach Figürchen an.^^


----------



## eMJay (1. Juli 2016)

Klar gibts Leute, die sowas weniger stört. Meine 78 jährige Mutter hats auch nicht gestört.  Aber wenn du mit dem Internet dein Geld verdienst, kann dich so ein Ausfall einfach kosten, bzw. wenn du Pech hast kannst du auch noch welches verlieren.

Das ist dann höhere Gewalt. Wenn dein auto verreckt kannst du in der Regel auch nur den Abschlepper/ADAC anrufen und hoffen dass die es möglichst schnell hinbekommen.

Oder besseres Beispiel: Stromausfall......


Und sowas hat nicht mal die Telekom geschafft. Der Ausfall war ja deutschlandweit, nicht nur regional, weil irgendwo an einem Knotenpunkt ein IP4-Server oder IP4-DNS abgeschmiert ist.


Oh doch Mobilfunk vor 2-3 Wochen 2 Uhr Nachts bis ca. 10 Uhr vormittags. 


Die Hotline bzw. Telefon ging ja auch nicht, weil IP4-Telefonie ... Und wie soll man von einem "deutschlandweiten" Ausfall wissen, wenn das Internet nicht geht?  


Naja es gibt sowas wie ein Smartphone z.B. dort hat es gereicht bei Google "Kabel .... " einzugeben und schon wusste man was los ist....


----------



## Ogil (1. Juli 2016)

Aber das Smartphone verbindet sich doch zu Hause mit dem WLan und das hatte kein Internet 

 

Klar nervt sowas - aber kann man halt machen nix. Aufregen bringt da nur graue Haare.


----------



## eMJay (1. Juli 2016)

Da macht man das WLAN aus


----------



## Wynn (1. Juli 2016)

Totalausfall bei Kabel Deutschland ... WHAT THE FISH ... 180/10 

 

Damals vor der Fusionierung mit Vodafone gabs sowas noch nicht.

 

Seit Zwei Wochen gibt es ja schon vermehrt Probleme und Ausfälle


----------



## spectrumizer (1. Juli 2016)

Wegen dem Geld verlieren. :-)


Ne ne, ich verdiene mein Geld mit normaler Arbeit. Aber ich kenne Leute, die Daytrading machen. Die haben aber scheinbar Alternativen, weil von denen habe ich heute noch keinen heulen gehört. 
Bei mir war es in dem Fall, dass ich gerade dabei war Angebote auf Kundenwebseiten für den 01.07. vorzubereiten und plötzlich war Ruhe. Browser, FTP, usw. ging nix mehr. Das hat dann dazu geführt, dass ich noch bis nachts um 3 / 4 hier gehockt und "nachgeholt" habe.
 
Das ist dann höhere Gewalt. Wenn dein auto verreckt kannst du in der Regel auch nur den Abschlepper/ADAC anrufen und hoffen dass die es möglichst schnell hinbekommen.
Oder besseres Beispiel: Stromausfall......


Ja, kann auch ein Asteroid einschlagen oder Yellowstone ausbrechen. Ändert trotzdem nix daran, dass es ärgerlich ist, wenn es einen betrifft.
Wenn man jetzt hergehen würde und jeden Post in diesem Thread auf seine Berechtigung untersucht ... Na Prost Mahlzeit. 

Oh doch Mobilfunk vor 2-3 Wochen 2 Uhr Nachts bis ca. 10 Uhr vormittags.


Internet > Mobilfunk. Fakt. 

Naja es gibt sowas wie ein Smartphone z.B. dort hat es gereicht bei Google "Kabel .... " einzugeben und schon wusste man was los ist....


Hab ich dann auch nach ca. 'ner Stunde gemacht. Dachte ja es ist nur kurzfristig, wie es schon öfters mal bei KD war.

Damals vor der Fusionierung mit Vodafone gabs sowas noch nicht.
 
Seit Zwei Wochen gibt es ja schon vermehrt Probleme und Ausfälle


Ja, kommt mir auch so vor. Bei mir ist so 3-4x im Quartal plötzlich Ruhe, bzw. andere Störungen wie zB Down- oder Upload zu gering.
Wenn ich dann bei der Hotline angerufen hab, wurde ein Ticket aufgenommen, aber oft wars dann aber auch so, dass es innerhalb von ~1h wieder ging.
Über den Service generell kann ich mich aber nicht beklagen. Oft hat nach dem Anruf bei der Hotline ein Techniker von der regionalen Kabelfirma angerufen und sich dem angenommen. Aber die Ausfälle und Störungen sind in den letzten Jahren gefühlt mehr geworden.
Kann auch an dem komischen HITRON Modem liegen, was die immer verwenden. Und wenn das mal ausgetauscht wird, dann auch wieder gegen ein anderes HITRON ...


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (5. Juli 2016)

Der Werdegang von Ragnar bei Vikings, so wie die Tusse von Mercia. 5/5


----------



## vollmi (6. Juli 2016)

Heute stand ich mit fragen an den Menschenverstand da.

 

Ich muss zur zeit mit den Pferden ein Wohnquartier queren (Weg zu einer Mittelalteraufführung), notabene auf dem Land nicht in der Stadt. Also Kühe, Schweine alles halt.

Und da der Verkehr recht dicht war und man ausserdem einigen Baustellenabschrankungen ausweichen musste, habe ich mich für ein kurzes Stück auf den Gehweg verzogen (sehr selten Fussgänger, eigentlich nur Hundeführer mal auf dem Gehweg). Da passierte was halt mal passiert, Pferd verteilte etwas Scheisse. Soweitsogut, ist normal nie ein Problem, selbst auf dem Land wird Pferdescheisse immer weniger da es immer weniger Pferde gibt.

 

2 Stunden später ruft mich eine neuzugezogene Anwohnerin an und macht mich zu Sau. Was mir eigentlich einfiele auf dem Gehweg zu reiten, da dreck zu machen. Das ist sowieso Tierquälerei etc.

Hab ich über mich ergehen lassen.

 

Als ich sie aber stunden später im Baumarkt getroffen habe beim Dünger für Blumen kaufen hab ich mich dann schon gefragt, ob sie überhaupt weiss was da auf dem Gehsteig "for free" rumlag?

 

Beruhigend ist nur, dass die Dame auch mit der Motze gegen die Kuhglocken auf der Nachbarweide keinen Anklang gefunden hat.

 

Wird je länger je mehr ein Problem. Leute ziehen aufs Land wollen aber ums verrecken keine Natur. Keine Wespen, Kühe, Gerüche oder Kinder die sich dreckigmachen. Seit zwei Jahren dürfen Hunde nicht mehr in den Dorfbrunnen. Weil da ja auch Kinder drin baden. Jaaa Leute das tun die, hab ich auch gemacht vor 30 Jahren. MIT Hunden verdammt.

 

Das tat jetzt gut.

 

PS: Was mach ich jetzt mit der gefesselten Dame im Kofferraum?

 

mfG René


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (6. Juli 2016)

PS: Was mach ich jetzt mit der gefesselten Dame im Kofferraum?
 
mfG René



Essen.


----------



## Patiekrice (6. Juli 2016)

[...]

 

PS: Was mach ich jetzt mit der gefesselten Dame im Kofferraum?

 

[...] Dünger für Blumen [...] "for free" [...]

 

 

:>


----------



## eMJay (7. Juli 2016)

Heute stand ich mit fragen an den Menschenverstand da.  
 

Erst heute? So geht es mir jeden tag mindestens ein mal.


----------



## Patiekrice (10. Juli 2016)

Ich denke mein Beitrag ist in diesem Subthread am besten aufgehoben.

 

Seit Wochen freute ich mich auf das gestrige Rammstein-Konzert. Mir war bewusst, dass es voll und eng werden würde - outdoor ja auch erträglicher als in irgendeiner Halle. Mit einem Radler an der Schlange vorm Gelände der Waldbühne angekommen, kam Verwunderung auf wieso links eine Schlange gebildet wurde und andere einfach durch die Mitte durchgingen. Eine scheinbar erfahrene und reife Dame in der linken Schlange meinte, dass hier der Seiteneingang sei und durch die Mitte noch gar keiner reinkäme. Zwar füllte sich die Maße in der Mitte immer mehr, wurde aber immer wieder schneller kürzer, als die Schlange links. Zweifel kamen auf, aber wir wollten jetzt auch nicht so assi einfach die Schlange wechseln.

 

Wir standen also seit 16:30 in der "richtigen" Schlange, haben uns über die Doofmänner aufgeregt, die einfach vorbeigegangen sind und haben dann um 19:30(!) per Megaphon erfahren, dass wir jetzt auch alle durch die Mitte sollen. Als wir reinkamen waren natürlich die besten Plätze schon weg und ich habe Rammstein seitlich aus großer Entfernung sehen müssen.

 

Was mich aber an der Tatsache am meisten ankotze: Es hieß "freie Platzwahl" - aber der untere Bereich war dann für Leute die einen "bezahlt"(!)-Stempel hatten - die durften diesen Bereich verlassen und nach ihrem Geschmack wieder kommen. Dadurch ergaben sich ziemlich schnell viele freie Bereiche, weil die Leute dann doch lieber von weiter wegschauen wollte - die Security hat aber trotzdem keine neuen Leute mehr reingelassen.

 

Die Konzert von Rammstein war auch eher dürftig. Songs, die ich mir gewünscht hätten, haben gefehlt (z.B. Mutter, Zwitter, Mann gegen Mann, Los, Mein Teil, Mein Land, Bück dich, Waidmanns Heil, Haifisch..) und die Waldbühne hat nicht den Platz für eine großartige Show - daher war auch die nicht geboten.

 

Aber immerhin habe ich sie jetzt mal live gesehen ;^)


----------



## Thyral0n (10. Juli 2016)

Unreife Leute (egal welchen Alters) die mit ihrem Verhalten absolut nicht in das große weite Internet gelassen werden sollten.

 

"Cancer"-Talk. Leute, die im Twitch-Chat ihren Meme Mist im Überfluss spammen oder eben welche die einen grundlos beleidigen und dann "War doch nur ein Scherz, mit dem falschen Bein zuerst aufgestanden?" raushauen. 

 

Gibt nichts schlimmeres als diese Art von Spieler.


----------



## Aun (10. Juli 2016)

blizzard. die genies haben ja so tolle greifhaken quest mit eingebaut. scheiße nur wenn man an nem rare( in einer höhle auf einer anhöhe) verreckt. toll das man da nur per haken hochkommt nur NICHT in geisterform......naja 10 minuten warten. ansonsten sind dämonenjäger geil ^^ ( außer das sie keine große attacke zur ressourcenregeneration haben.....)


----------



## ZAM (22. Juli 2016)

2016


----------



## Patiekrice (25. Juli 2016)

Legion vorbestellt und werde es jetzt gar nicht spielen - ayy lmao.

 

 

Habe letzte Woche meinen WoW-Account mal wieder deaktiviert. Ich setze gerade meinen Fokus auf Sport .. 4x die Woche gehe ich derzeit zum Training und im September geht die Handball-Saison wieder los. Da habe ich dann an den anderen Tagen lieber Lust was anderes zu machen, statt zu zocken.


----------



## Veshrae (25. Juli 2016)

Legion vorbestellt und werde es jetzt gar nicht spielen - ayy lmao.

 

 

Habe letzte Woche meinen WoW-Account mal wieder deaktiviert. Ich setze gerade meinen Fokus auf Sport .. 4x die Woche gehe ich derzeit zum Training und im September geht die Handball-Saison wieder los. Da habe ich dann an den anderen Tagen lieber Lust was anderes zu machen, statt zu zocken.

 

Man kann auch langsam beginnen (;

 

Rege mich gerade mehr darüber auf, dass das Sport-Angebot bei mir im "Dorf" doch relativ geringt ist.

Aber ich nicht wirklich in die nächste Stadt fahren möchte ):


----------



## Patiekrice (25. Juli 2016)

Naja, mindestens 2x die Woche Training ist seit 20 Jahren Standard.. ich denke die Steigerungsform ist angemessen :>


----------



## Sh1k4ri (25. Juli 2016)

Legion vorbestellt und werde es jetzt gar nicht spielen - ayy lmao.

 

 

Der Pre-Patch hat mir auch die Lust genommen. Und ich hab noch 2 Monate Spielzeit... oh well.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (25. Juli 2016)

Darum liegt mein Account seit Monaten brach, hihi.


----------



## Patiekrice (25. Juli 2016)

Der Pre-Patch hat mir auch die Lust genommen. Und ich hab noch 2 Monate Spielzeit... oh well.

 

meh. Als mich der Gedanke überkam zu kündigen, hätte ich in 2 Tagen wieder die Abbuchung gehabt - richtig lucky. 

Ich habe die Beta ja einbisschen spielen dürfen. Hat mich auch nicht soooo umgehauen, aber hatte immer nur zwischen Tür und Angel Zeit.


----------



## shadow24 (26. Juli 2016)

heute meinen lieblings-radiosender ausgeschaltet weil die folgendes thema hatten: der amokläufer von münchen war nach polizeiberichten ego-shooter süchtig...boah ich kann es nicht mehr hören...immer die gleiche scheisse...einer von hunderttausenden dreht durch und sofort ist wieder ein ganzer zweig der spieleindustrie der einstieg zum amoklauf...

 

Kopf===>Tisch


----------



## LukaW (28. Juli 2016)

Er war aber auch rechtsradikal wie ich gehört habe. Seine Eltern waren Araber, er war ein Arier und hasste Araber. So stand es mal zumindest auf dem Newsportal.


----------



## LikeTropi (1. August 2016)

was soll das denn hier gegen Vegetarier?

 

ich rege mich gerade über meine aktuelle Haushaltssituation auf, und dass ich mich nicht überwinden konnte, letzte Woche mal aufzuräumen - kurz: Arbeit, die sich anstaut, weil man zu faul ist


----------



## eMJay (1. August 2016)

Anstatt sich aufzuregen würde ich einfach aufräumen. Denn sowas ist es nicht wert sich aufzuregen vorallem wenn du selber für das Chaos zuständig bist.


----------



## BloodyEyeX (2. August 2016)

Alles regt mich heut auf. grrr.

Doofer Fehler auf der Arbeit. Der Rest sind Folgeaufreger.

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 wenigstens etwas Spaß in HS gehabt ^^


----------



## Aun (2. August 2016)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F8u5VA7rRRI

alter.......


----------



## Patiekrice (3. August 2016)

Ich rege mich über die Reaktion der Gamescom-Besucher dieses Jahres auf. Die Gamescom gibt bekannt, dass Waffen-Nachbildungen etc. dieses Jahr verboten sind und die Leute rasten alle total aus  wtf - ich gehe doch nicht auf die Gamescom, um mit meiner Waffe im Kostüm besonders cool zu sein.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (3. August 2016)

Ich rege mich über die Reaktion der Gamescom-Besucher dieses Jahres auf. Die Gamescom gibt bekannt, dass Waffen-Nachbildungen etc. dieses Jahr verboten sind und die Leute rasten alle total aus  wtf - ich gehe doch nicht auf die Gamescom, um mit meiner Waffe im Kostüm besonders cool zu sein.

 

Cosplay ? Ich weiß ja nicht, wie du Spiele wie Destiny oder Overwatch "cosplayen" willst ohne Waffen... das ist Mist. Pro7maxx hat immer Sonntag nacht (guckt eh fast niemand) CS:GO (E-Sport) übertragen, nach den Anschlägen haben sie es komplett vom Sender genommen. Man kann jetzt argumentieren, es sei rücksichtsvoll. Andererseits möchte auch kein Betreiber dumme Artikel in der Bild stehen haben. Und nach all den Kommentaren in den letzten Wochen tendieren wir wieder dahin, Ego-Shooter als "Killerspiele" zu betiteln. Eine Diskussion, die es in Europa oder Amerika nicht gibt. (zumindest nicht so wie hier)

 

Ich wage mal zu behaupten, die Betreiber der GC handeln da nicht aus Rücksichtnahme oder Sicherheit, sondern ganz einfach PR.


----------



## Patiekrice (3. August 2016)

Cosplay ? Ich weiß ja nicht, wie du Spiele wie Destiny oder Overwatch "cosplayen" willst ohne Waffen [...]

 

gar nicht.

 

 

 

 

edit:

Die Gamescom hat sich zwar immer mehr zur Anlaufstelle für Cosplay und co entwickelt. Aber für mich nie. Ich war zwar auch 2014 das letzte Mal bei der Gamescom, da es sich immer mehr in eine Richtung entwickelt hat, die ich nicht cool finde, aber ich war vorher nie auf einer dieser Messen, wegen der Kostüme. Ich gehe zu einer Spielemesse wegen den Spielen. Ja, die "Cosplays" haben natürlich auch mit den Spielen zu tun und so weiter - aber das ist eben nicht der Hauptfokus der Messe und ich würde es nicht vermissen, wenn das Gelände nur noch komplett unkostümiert betreten werden dürfte. Also ich kann das Geflame nicht nachvollziehen - thats it.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (3. August 2016)

Versteh mich nicht falsch, ich interessiere mich nicht für Cosplay und noch weniger für Spielemessen, von mir aus hätten sie auch gleich alles absagen können, das wäre aber ein wenig eigensinnig. Dennoch versteh ich den Aufschrei, weil sie etwas verbieten, an dem viele Menschen Interesse zeigen. 

 

B2T: Die ersten Reviews zu Suicide Squad... 4/5


----------



## Manowar (4. August 2016)

Oder auch einfach wegen der Sicherheit.

Da braucht man doch nur einen 3D Drucker und kann mal eben eine echte Waffe "umdekorieren".

Mir ists auch egal - die Frauen können auch so ihre Hintern zeigen


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (4. August 2016)

Oder auch einfach wegen der Sicherheit.

Da braucht man doch nur einen 3D Drucker und kann mal eben eine echte Waffe "umdekorieren".

Mir ists auch egal - die Frauen können auch so ihre Hintern zeigen  

 

Der letzte Satz macht dich mir immer sympathischer.

 

So könne sich die exhibitionistisch veranlagen Hobbynutten, aber nicht mehr hinter dem Deckmäntelchen des "Cosplays" verstecken.


----------



## Manowar (4. August 2016)

Ich bin sympathisch.

Komme nur zu grob rüber.

Die ganze Welt liebt mich.


----------



## Patiekrice (4. August 2016)

Ich meine, wenn die meisten sich halt Charaktere aussehen, die nun mal so halbnackt sind, ist das schon seltsam.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 

 

Was mich aber an der derzeitigen Cosplay-Szene am meisten stört ist, dass oft das übliche Outfit eines Charakters auf "sexy" (meist dann billig) gemacht wird.

UND dass die gar kein Cos*PLAY* bertreiben, sondern sich in der Tat nur verkleiden.


----------



## Ogil (4. August 2016)

Fantasy-Fasching 

 

Im Moment sind die Leute halt ein wenig sensibel und das muss man bei so einem Grossevent wie der Gamescom halt beruecksichtigen. Es reicht ja schon wenn jemand irgend so eine Waffe als echt ansieht und loskreischt "Da hat einer ne Axt!" und schon geht die Panik los...


----------



## Sh1k4ri (4. August 2016)

Oder auch einfach wegen der Sicherheit.

Da braucht man doch nur einen 3D Drucker und kann mal eben eine echte Waffe "umdekorieren".

Mir ists auch egal - die Frauen können auch so ihre Hintern zeigen  

 

Glaubst du wirklich, ein Terrorist würde sich als Tracer oder Arthas verkleiden, nur um dann in die Menge zu ballern ? Ist das nicht ein bisschen viel Aufwand ? 

 

Mich interessiert die Gamescon 0 (außer vielleicht für die Spieleankündigungen) und genau so wenig Cosplay oder wie sexy sich jemand verkleidet. Wir verfallen aber schon wieder in diesen Angstmodus, demnächst wird Halloween und Fasching abgesagt weil alle befürchten, der psychisch labile Counter-Strike Spieler XYZ verkleidet sich als Micheal Meyers und dreht dann komplett durch. 

 

Zum Thema: dass SS wohl wirklich Mist sein soll.  Ich sollte ab jetzt einfach keine Trailer mehr gucken und mich auf keine Filme mehr freuen


----------



## Aun (4. August 2016)

Zum Thema: dass SS wohl wirklich Mist sein soll.  Ich sollte ab jetzt einfach keine Trailer mehr gucken und mich auf keine Filme mehr freuen 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manowar (5. August 2016)

Glaubst du wirklich, ein Terrorist würde sich als Tracer oder Arthas verkleiden, nur um dann in die Menge zu ballern ? Ist das nicht ein bisschen viel Aufwand ? 

 

 

Keine Ahnung was Tracer ist  Arthas wäre natürlich ne Nummer. Ist aber ein wenig hochgegriffen:

Nimmt man einfach mal Solid Snake.

Der trägt Ausrüstung im Wert von nichtmal 100&#8364; und geht als vollwertiges Cosplay durch.

 

Ist aber auch wurscht. Wenn jemand irgendwo rumballern will, dann tut er das leider mit leichtigkeit.


----------



## Ogil (5. August 2016)

Aber darum geht es doch vermutlich auch nicht. Wenn man die (verkorkste) Sichtweise von Politik und Medien auf die Situation anwendet, so koennte man auf die Idee kommen, dass ja Cosplayer, die irgendwelche schwer bewaffneten Charaktere darstellen, eine Affinitaet zu Waffen haben, Gewalt oder gewalttaetige Charaktere feiern und vermutlich auch noch Erfahrung mit Killerspielen haben. Den Rest kann sich dann jeder selbst zusammen reimen...


----------



## Sh1k4ri (5. August 2016)

Aber darum geht es doch vermutlich auch nicht. Wenn man die (verkorkste) Sichtweise von Politik und Medien auf die Situation anwendet, so koennte man auf die Idee kommen, dass ja Cosplayer, die irgendwelche schwer bewaffneten Charaktere darstellen, eine Affinitaet zu Waffen haben, Gewalt oder gewalttaetige Charaktere feiern und vermutlich auch noch Erfahrung mit Killerspielen haben. Den Rest kann sich dann jeder selbst zusammen reimen...

 

Genau das ist mein Problem. Ich habe vor ein paar Tagen einen englisch-sprachigen Podcast gehört wo unter anderem auch die Gewalttaten in München Thema waren und der Bezug zu Videospielen/Counter-Counterstrike. Es waren ausschließlich Amerikaner und die haben sich so darüber aufgeregt und gewundert, wie wir hier abgehen. Und das kommt aus einem Land, wo im TV fast keine Haut gezeigt werden kann... schon witzig.

 

Es geht nicht um den Menschen, der solche Taten anrichtet, sondern um das, was er kurz davor gemacht hat. Natürlich haben Videospieler da einen Einfluss, aber das kann auch ein Lied oder ein Film oder sonst was haben.


----------



## Manowar (5. August 2016)

Das haben wir doch schon geklärt. Cosplayer sind verkappte Nutten und keine Attentäter! 

 


 

 Und das kommt aus einem Land, wo im TV fast keine Haut gezeigt werden kann... schon witzig.

 

 

Haut und Mittelfinger gibt es keine. Aber wenn um 12Uhr Mittag ein Kopf von einer Schrotflinte weggeschossen wird, ist das kein Problem 

Tv gucken macht dadrüben mal null Laune.


----------



## Patiekrice (9. August 2016)

Der Dauerregen, obwohl ich mir was zum Mittag holen gehen will :C


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (9. August 2016)

Mein Iphone hat mehr oder weniger den Geist aufgegeben, es lädt nicht mehr.

Mal sehen ob die Versicherung den Schaden übernimmt, also Handyversicherung.

 

Aber 1-2 Wochen ohne Handy ist auch kein Drama, mal keine Geisel der sozialen Netzwerke.

 

Lediglich das ich jetzt keinen direkten Wecker mehr habe ist 3/5 und ich keine DB App nutzen kann bei dem Chaos das momentan am Bahnhof herrscht. :s


----------



## bkeleanor (9. August 2016)

hast du mal die ladebuchse gereinigt?

ich hatte bei meinem iphone auch solche probleme und dachte es liegt am kabel.

habe dann mit einer büroklammer den ganzen dreck aus der ladebuchse gekratzt und seither kann ich es wieder einwandfrei laden.


----------



## Patiekrice (9. August 2016)

habe dann mit einer büroklammer den ganzen dreck aus der ladebuchse gekratzt und seither kann ich es wieder einwandfrei laden.

 

Geht auch super mit einer feinen Pinzette. Da kannste den Schmutz auch richtig greifen!


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (9. August 2016)

Jo, das hatte ich beim 5er auch. Habs gereinigt daran lags nicht.

Hab es dann noch zurückgesetzt, dann ging das Laden komischerweise wieder.

 

Werd's trotzdem einschicken, keine Lust das es regelmäßig wird.


----------



## Manowar (11. August 2016)

Hast du kein Geld um dir jedes Jahr ein neues Iphone zu kaufen? lol


----------



## LikeTropi (11. August 2016)

heute...?

Das verhältnismäßig schlechte Wetter für diese Jahreszeit und meine morgendlichen Kopfschmerzen


----------



## ARKitekt (11. August 2016)

Kein Shin Godzilla für uns unwürdige Gaijins...


----------



## eMJay (21. August 2016)

PS4 gestern mit Error CE-30020-5 hochgefahren... Keine anmeldung möglich, keine sicherung, Datenbank neuaufbauen- gleicher fehler. Ahhhh dabei hatte ich Witcher 3 inkl. DLC´s fast durch.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (27. August 2016)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 

Ich will nicht mehr 5/5


----------



## BloodyEyeX (28. August 2016)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 

Ich hät mal gerne nen freien Slot für den Demon Hunter ^^


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (28. August 2016)

Ich habe mit Shikari genau eine Invasion gemacht und muss sagen. Da level ich lieber normal, das war so gähnend langweilig. 

 

Was mich aber aufregt ist, ich habe gesubbed. Demonhunter gespielt bis 100 und jetzt spiel ichs wieder nicht mehr. Mal sehen was Legion bringt.

 

Außerdem als Tipp: Schaltet bei eBay niemals die Option "Preisvorschlag" ein. Was da kommt spottet jeglicher Beschreibung.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (28. August 2016)

Ich habe mit Shikari genau eine Invasion gemacht und muss sagen. Da level ich lieber normal, das war so gähnend langweilig. 

 

Was mich aber aufregt ist, ich habe gesubbed. Demonhunter gespielt bis 100 und jetzt spiel ichs wieder nicht mehr. Mal sehen was Legion bringt.

 

Außerdem als Tipp: Schaltet bei eBay niemals die Option "Preisvorschlag" ein. Was da kommt spottet jeglicher Beschreibung.

 

Geb es zu, du willst nur nicht mit mir spielen.


----------



## Kalg (30. August 2016)

Die Ignoranz der Menschen, die regt mich so richtig auf...dass irgendwie viele nur noch auf sich schauen und z.B. in der Bahn ihre Tasche auf den Sitz stellen, weil die ja auch sitzen muss usw....ach weiß nicht...alles etwas komisch, wie ich finde.


----------



## Manowar (30. August 2016)

Stört mich auch sehr.

Ich lächle sehr gerne Menschen an, aber im Grunde wird man dafür nur dumm angeguckt.

Das hat mir in den USA schon sehr gefallen, auch wenns zum großteil nur vorgespielt ist.


----------



## bkeleanor (30. August 2016)

toll fand ich auch, dass sie einem während dem essen immer wieder fragen ob den alles in ordnung ist. zu beginn fand ich es zuvorkommend und aufmerksam aber irgendwann hat es mich angefangen zu nerven.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (30. August 2016)

Ist wie beim Subway. Alter halt die Fresse, ich will doch nur essen.


----------



## Kalg (31. August 2016)

Ja, nun, die Menschen sind Freundlichkeit mitunter gar nicht gewohnt in Deutschland. 
Uah, ja, Subway...nee, also da ists echt manchmal schon penetrant.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (31. August 2016)

War letztens in so einem feinenerem ital. Restaurant.
Ist super ungewohnt, spiegelt sich aber leider auch im Preis wieder und wenn man nicht aufpasst wird's schnell teuer. Wollen ja auch nur verkaufen.

Btw, ganz ganz ganz schlimmer Arbeitstag.


----------



## LikeTropi (16. September 2016)

Ja, nun, die Menschen sind Freundlichkeit mitunter gar nicht gewohnt in Deutschland. 
Uah, ja, Subway...nee, also da ists echt manchmal schon penetrant.

 

nicht nur bei Subway... "netten" Alltag gibt's auch bei Lidl und Co.


----------



## ZAM (16. September 2016)

Wenn der Freitag mal wieder mit "merkwürdigen" Postings beginnt .. 3/5.2


----------



## Sh1k4ri (17. September 2016)

Die Stadt Hamburg oder die Person, die dafür zuständig ist, Flüchtlingsunterkünfte zu verteilen ... 5/5

 

Ich habe nix gegen Flüchtlinge oder Unterkünfte, bin selbst mit der Arbeit geflüchteter Kindern tätig. Nun haben irgendwelche liberalen Genies (mit Unterstützung der Stadt) ne App entwickelt, wo User mögliche Unterkünfte quasi für die Stadt markieren konnten. Die App haben ca. 400 User genutzt, also 0,02% der Einwohner in Hamburg. Und was ist dabei herausgekommen ? 3 von 6 Unterkünfte werden in meinem Stadtteil gebaut (ich wohne im eher sozial schwachen Süden). An sich ja nicht so schlimm, wenn nicht fast 50% der neuen Unterkünfte in MEINEM Stadtteil hinkommen würden. Natürlich nichts in den Norden oder Westen von Hamburg, da leben ja auch die, die weit über dem Durchschnitt verdienen. Andere Stadtteile, die mehr gefördert werden, haben keine bekommen.

 

Das klingt jetzt vielleicht sehr egoistisch und leicht fremdenfeindlich, mir geht es aber nicht um die Flüchtlinge an sich. Hamburg ist so schon ne bunte Stadt und ich finde es schön, dass flüchtende Menschen hier Schutz finden können und sich eventuell sogar ne Existenz aufbauen können. Es hilft aber nicht, wenn man alles in einen Stadtteil stopft. Dadurch enstehen dann Brennpunktviertel. Ist ja nicht so, dass wir hier schon eins hätten. 

 

tl;dr - Pro Flüchtlinge, Contra Idioten die sich dumme Apps ausdenken.

 

(falls der Beitrag gelöscht wird wegen dem Thema, ich will keine Diskussion. Für mich gibt es dazu nur eine Meinung, sonst per PM.)


----------



## LikeTropi (20. September 2016)

wenn einen Verkäufer einfach nicht in Ruhe lassen, obwohl man sich nur kurz umschauen möchte...  

 

und wie immer Leute, die einen in den sozialen Netzwerken mit ihren überflüssigen Beziehungsposts nerven.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (20. September 2016)

Nur weil du nix zum wegflanken hascht.


----------



## Aun (20. September 2016)

Naja sozi kik Angestellte haben leider sonst nichts zu tun und wollen die Ware an den Mann bringen &#128520;


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (20. September 2016)

Thehehehehehe du schelm


----------



## Combust90 (11. Oktober 2016)

Der Erfolg "Dicke Fische" in WoW. Wahnsinn, selten recht mich das Spiel so auf wie hier. Für mich einfach nur extrem schlechtes Design.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (11. November 2016)

Hab mich wieder beruhigt.


----------



## Aun (12. Dezember 2016)

yt bullshit +  beinhalteter internethate + zu wenige clicks + 1000.000.000+ (milliarde) dummer menschen. wür brauchen eine neue unheilbare epidemie! kill generation 90+



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BloodyEyeX (19. Dezember 2016)

muss in 12min aufstehen. dabei hab ich noch garnicht geschlafen.


----------



## ZAM (20. Dezember 2016)

Vieles 1.000.000.000/5


----------



## Schrottinator (20. Dezember 2016)

Habe gerade die Küche bei uns im Büro geflutet... 3/5


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (20. Dezember 2016)

Der Hurensohn von Vermieter.


----------



## Patiekrice (21. Dezember 2016)

Der Hurensohn von Vermieter.

 

?


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (23. Dezember 2016)

? 



Miete erhöht sollen unfassbar viel Nachzahlen, bei der BKA. Der wälzt Sachen auf uns um, die nicht rechtens. Unter anderem berechnet er für den "Hausmeisterservice" 2000! Euro mehr als letztes Jahr. Wenden uns jetzt an den Mieterschutzbund.

Dann auf der Arbeit, in meiner rechten Hand ist ne Entzündung der Sehen oder in den Gelenken, ist nicht ganz klar. Kam unter der Prämisse nicht heben zu müssen und mit Verletzung nicht alleine zu arbeiten wieder am Mittwoch. Kann halt net heben, tut weh etc.

Ich war alleine, alle Bewohner da (10), hab oben auf der Wohngruppe gefragt ob mir einer kurz was helfen kann. Die waren zu zweit für DREI Bewohner. Wir haben wirklich mehrfachschwerstbehinderte, die können gar nichts alleine. Antwort: ehm nee *billige Ausrede*

Gestern war die, die am Mittwoch krank war wieser da - kerngesund - heute war sie wieder krank,ich alleine und muss auch noch 2 Stunden länger bleiben deswegen. Hab morgen ja nur Frühdienst. -.-
Und noch 4 weitere haben sich krankgemeldet. Weihnachten ist scheinbar ne Krankheit.
Ich kotze so.

Alles Putas


----------



## Thyral0n (28. Dezember 2016)

Wenn auf der Arbeit nichts zu tun ist.

 

Wenn ich auf der Arbeit nichts zu tun habe.

 

Wenn die Zeit auf der Arbeit nicht vergeht weil ich nichts zu tun habe.

 

Wenn ich zwischen Weihnachten und Neujahr auf der Arbeit sitze und die Zeit nicht vergeht weil ich nichts zu tun habe.

 

Schreiende kleine Menschen im Kinderwagen die in der Öffentlichkeit sind, besonders im Bus oder Zug. (Ich habe Verständnis dafür, aber ich könnte jedesmal einfach laut dagegenschreien vor Wut).

 

Alphakevins die irgendeinen Scheiß im Internet schreiben bei denen man sie am liebsten backpfeifen möchte.

 

Generell Menschen bei denen ihre Eltern einen echt miesen Job in punkto Erziehung gemacht haben.

 

Keine Antwort von meinem Schwarm zu bekommen.

 

Wenn Freunde mit dir schreiben, du antwortest und erstmal wieder mindestens eine Stunde auf eine Antwort warten musst obwohl das Gespräch nicht vorbei war.

 

Warmes Wetter. (Ich bevorzuge Regen und Schnee).


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (10. Januar 2017)

Wenn die Dozenten sich krank melden, 5 Minuten nachdem ich in den Zug gestiegen.

Grmlmlmlml.


----------



## Combust90 (14. Januar 2017)

Danke des neuen Windows-Updates, funktioniert mein Android-Emulator nicht mehr...klasse 10/10


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (26. Februar 2017)

Der neue Track "Heavy" von Linkin Park.

Die Entwicklung gefällt mit seit Jahren nicht, aber jetzt hat man wohl endgültig die Individualität an den Nagel gehängt. 5/5


----------



## Manowar (27. Februar 2017)

Das ist leider mit vielen Bands passiert.

Graveworm z.B. hab ich früher sehr gern gehört. Dann kamen sie bei Nuclear Blast unter Vertrag.

Da sah man dann eindeutig, dass die gesagt haben "werdet mal alltagstauglich".

Da wurde dann aus melodic black, irgendwas nerviges in Richtung Hardcore.  

 

Finds immernoch schade mit Korn, wobei das wohl der eigene Wandel war.


----------



## Patiekrice (27. Februar 2017)

Das ist leider mit vielen Bands passiert.

Graveworm z.B. hab ich früher sehr gern gehört. Dann kamen sie bei Nuclear Blast unter Vertrag.

Da sah man dann eindeutig, dass die gesagt haben "werdet mal alltagstauglich".

Da wurde dann aus melodic black, irgendwas nerviges in Richtung Hardcore.  

 

Finds immernoch schade mit Korn, wobei das wohl der eigene Wandel war.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (27. Februar 2017)

Fastnacht, argh alles voll, alle besoffen, es stinkt und der Weg zur Arbeit eine Odysee.-:-


----------



## tripmeup (2. März 2017)

Ich war heute so richtig genervt im Büro, weil irgendwie nichts ins Laufen kam, alles war nur solala und kein einziger Mensch heute gut gelaunt, da bin dann auch ich irgendwann mal durch, aber naja.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (3. März 2017)

Das ich so tief in den destruktiven Strudel namens Youtube Deutschland gesogen worden bin.
Es fing lustig an mit Drachenlord und Tanzverbot und jetzt... irgendwo zwischen dem homophoben Mert und Serg Darling.


----------



## Schrottinator (3. März 2017)

Ich habe mir ja ne Zeit lang die Fridi gegeben. YouNow kann wohl die Bekloppten nicht mehr inne halten.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (3. März 2017)

Verrückt oder?

Bete jeden Tag, das Produktplatzierungen verboten und Werbung nicht monetarisiert wird.


----------



## spectrumizer (3. März 2017)

Das ich so tief in den destruktiven Strudel namens Youtube Deutschland gesogen worden bin.
Es fing lustig an mit Drachenlord und Tanzverbot und jetzt... irgendwo zwischen dem homophoben Mert und Serg Darling.


Na solange du nicht Suzi Grime schaust ...


----------



## Schrottinator (3. März 2017)

Suzie geht mal gar nicht.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (3. März 2017)

Na solange du nicht Suzi Grime schaust ... 

Suzi "die rassistische Sexistin" Grime?


----------



## Schrottinator (3. März 2017)

Sie kann nicht sexistisch sein, weil sie eine Frau ist. Das würdest du wissen, wenn du nicht ständig im Namen des Patriarchy's constitutional rumrapen würdest. Tod allen CIS white males und darauf ein Prösterchen. Immerhin haben wir gerade aktuelles Jahr.


----------



## tripmeup (12. März 2017)

Ich bete jeden Tag, dass einfach viele Menschen nicht mehr so agressiv sind und sich so sinnlos benehmen, das nimmt immer mehr überhand, nervt mich wenn das passiert.


----------



## Manowar (13. März 2017)

Wirklich überall.

Ich bin tatsächlich am verzweifeln und werde dadurch auch Schritt für ein Schritt ein schlechterer Mensch.

Man bekommt kein Danke mehr zu hören, niemand schafft es zurück zu lächeln, das wohl des Eigenen ist am wichtigsten.

Letzten Freitag beim Baumarkt hab ich einer alten Frau geholfen, Sachen ins Auto zu laden.

Die konnte es nicht fassen, dass ich helfen wollte und wollte mir 50&#8364; (!!) in die Hand drücken.

Was ist das für ein Dreck?


----------



## ZAM (13. März 2017)

Der verf... Streik der Flughafen-Deppen in Berlin ...


----------



## Wynn (13. März 2017)

Der eine Flughafen zuweit draussen, der ander Flughafen zu klein und bestreikt und der andere wird nie fertig ^^

 

hoff du findest noch einen alternativ weg


----------



## peltorkid (18. März 2017)

Ich war mit meinem Hund gassi und mein Hund war gerade dabei sein Geschäft zu machen. Dabei war zwischen mir und meinem Hund ungefähr 1m Abstand, weil wir diese Ausziehleine haben. Da ist dann ein Radfahrer am Gehsteig gefahren und nicht dass er auf meiner linken Seite vorbei fährt, wo wesentlich mehr Platz gewesen wäre, fährt er rechts an mir vorbei - dort wo die Leine gespannt war. Er hat dabei natürlich volle Wäsche meinen Hund mitgezogen und anstatt dass er sich entschuldigt, schreit er MICH an !!!!!! Der A*** ist am Gehsteig mit dem Rad gefahren und hat meinen Hund mitgezogen und fast verletzt. Zum Glück gings ihm gut, aber was geht mit dem ab!! Das ist schon länger her, aber regt mich immer noch so auf als wäre es 5min her.


----------



## Tikume (26. März 2017)

Was heisst aufregen, zählt Kopfschütteln aus Aufregung?

 

Die gute Nachricht: Computerspiele sind in der Mitte der Gesellschaft angekommen. Der Mörder hat Counterstrike gespielt - passt, macht jeder. Was aber auffällt: Er hat Killer-Zeichentrick geschaut!!!!

 


 

Stunden später dann ein neues Bild, der Beweis, dass es sich tatsächlich um Marcel H. handelt. In der Wohnung des Opfers posiert er mit Sonnenbrille und Messer. Die Klinge zeigt auf ein Poster im Hintergrund, worauf eine Anime-Figur zu sehen ist, aus der Serie "Yu-Gi-Oh".
"Yu-Gi-Oh". Dort werden Kinder an Duellakademien ausgebildet und treten gegeneinander an. Für die Aufnahmeprüfungen müssen sie hart trainieren. Die Figur auf dem Poster hat schulterlanges, dunkelblondes Haar. Ein kleiner Junge. Er heißt Jaden. Die Figur ähnelt Jaden, dem Nachbarjungen von Marcel H.


 

http://www.stern.de/panorama/stern-crime/-viel-spass-in-der-anime-welt----die-bizarre-welt-des-marcel-h--7382902.html


----------



## Aun (26. März 2017)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (26. März 2017)

Achja das S in Stern steht sowieso für Qualitätsjournalismus lel


----------



## Tikume (26. März 2017)

Du schreibst das falsch, das muss Schournalismus heissen ...


----------



## Schrottinator (26. März 2017)

CARD GAMES ON MOTORCYCLES!


----------



## Freduffed (28. März 2017)

Die Nachrichten regen mich jeden Tag auf.

Überall wird nur noch alles dramatisiert, positive Nachrichten gibt es kaum mehr.

Es wird nur noch über Skandale, Krieg und Korruption berichtet als ob es nichts anderes geben würde.

Mir ist schon klar, dass man so mehr Zuschauer/Leser/Hörer oder Klicks bekommt aber die ganze Zeit muss das auch nicht sein.


----------



## cloudy-sky (31. März 2017)

Mich regt das tierisch auf, wenn man zügig auf der linken Spur auf der Autobahn unterwegs ist und Fahrzeuge überholt/überholen will und dann zieht einer kurz vor knapp noch von rechts raus ....


----------



## spectrumizer (31. März 2017)

FINANZAMT!!!!!! WAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA!!!      OVER 9000/10


----------



## Aun (5. April 2017)

50gb für son spiel mit gesichtsgrätschen runterladen.... ich vermisse die zeiten wo das alles super auf ne dvd gepasst hat


----------



## Tikume (5. April 2017)

Gab auch Zeiten wo Du Spiele auf 12 Disketten hattest und die ganze Zeit am Wechseln warst


----------



## spectrumizer (6. April 2017)

Gab auch Zeiten wo Du Spiele auf 12 Disketten hattest und die ganze Zeit am Wechseln warst 


Hach, da kommt Nostalgie auf ... Vorallem wenn dann eine Disk einen CRC Fehler bzw. fehlerhafte Sektoren hatte ... FUUUU ...


----------



## Ascalari (7. April 2017)

Mass Effect und Ihre Optimierungsprobleme Trotz I7 Prozessor läuft Andromeda nur unter 100% cpu last.Jemand ne Ahnung was man da machen kann?


----------



## Tikume (7. April 2017)

Ist die CPU Last denn relevant (ganz doof gefragt)? Ich habe jetzt nicht geschaut, aber es läuft bei mir mit 60fps und ist doch ok (ohne i7).


----------



## Ascalari (7. April 2017)

Ist die CPU Last denn relevant (ganz doof gefragt)? Ich habe jetzt nicht geschaut, aber es läuft bei mir mit 60fps und ist doch ok (ohne i7).

Naja das problem ist das Spiel läuft so stabil aber die Temperatur des CPU´s steigt auf 70 grad + denke das sowas auf dauer nicht prickelnd ist hab da aber jetzt auch nicht so die Ahnung ob ne 100% auslastung schlecht ist.Hab Angst das mir da irgendwas wegraucht


----------



## Schrottinator (8. April 2017)

70 Grad sind noch okay.


----------



## spectrumizer (8. April 2017)

Aber 100% CPU Auslastung sollte trotzdem nicht sein. Macht sich das irgendwie bemerkbar? "Lahmt" der Rest vom System dadurch? Geht die CPU Auslastung runter, wenn du auf dem Desktop bist?


----------



## Ascalari (8. April 2017)

Aber 100% CPU Auslastung sollte trotzdem nicht sein. Macht sich das irgendwie bemerkbar? "Lahmt" der Rest vom System dadurch? Geht die CPU Auslastung runter, wenn du auf dem Desktop bist?

Nein System läuft ganz normal kann nebenbei alles machen.CPU Auslastung geht auch nicht runter wenn ich auf den Desktop gehe selbst wenn ich auf der kleinst möglichen Auflösung im Fenster oder sonstwas spiele und alle Grafikeinstellungen aufs kleinst mögliche gestellt sind.Hab dauerhaft die 100% Auslastung.Spiel ruckelt auch nicht oder so.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (1. Juli 2017)

Fußball Transfermarkt Sommerloch, diese ganzen pseudosicheren Wechsel.

Auch das man jemanden wie Wiedwald der sich stark mit dem Verein identifiziert und eine grandiose Rückrunde gespielt hat für 500k nach Leeds abschiebt und dafür eine tschesische Version von ihm holt. Auch holt man mit Gondorf den nächsten Opa. Argh.


----------



## Aun (8. Juli 2017)

http://www.ndr.de/fernsehen/sendungen/ndr_aktuell/Beuth-Bitte-doch-nicht-im-eigenen-Viertel,gipfel2148.html

sowas asoziales.....


----------



## spectrumizer (8. Juli 2017)

Das ganze militante und autonome Gesocks der linken Szene sind doch inzwischen schlimmer als die Rechten. Sieht man in Hamburg einwandfrei. Wahllos irgendwelche Geschäfte zerdonnern, Autos anzünden. Und es trifft ausschließlich nur die normale arbeitende Bevölkerung und nicht die, die für das kaputte (kapitalistische) System verantwortlich sind.

Und dazu noch Molotov-Cocktails und Steine auf Polizisten schmeissen ... Sowas asoziales. Schießbefehl erteilen und gut ist ...


----------



## Aun (8. Juli 2017)

die berichte über die (teils und wie) schwerstverletzten polizisten.... alter.
natürlich fordern atm alle die politiker zur rechenschaft. ich wette am ende müssen nur die 2 polizeichefs den hut ziehen und alle anderen bekommen ein "DuDuDu!". scholz ist so ein riesen idiot. wobei in hamburg war es noch nie so ganz mit den regierenden. schmidt wäre wohl ne bessere wahl gewesen ^^


----------



## Aun (8. Juli 2017)

noch genialer sind die minderjährigen "kraft meiner wassersuppe hau ich hier was zu klump", welche total alkoholisiert dann von irgendwelchen journalisten interviewt werden.
die presse haut keiner oder was? ich bin ja dabei vermutungen von anstiftung zu stellen....


----------



## Aun (9. Juli 2017)

Sowas asoziales. Schießbefehl erteilen und gut ist ...  

 

you wanna get shot? aim with a laserpointer at cops and you get shot

xD


----------



## Sh1k4ri (9. Juli 2017)

die berichte über die (teils und wie) schwerstverletzten polizisten.... alter.
natürlich fordern atm alle die politiker zur rechenschaft. ich wette am ende müssen nur die 2 polizeichefs den hut ziehen und alle anderen bekommen ein "DuDuDu!". scholz ist so ein riesen idiot. wobei in hamburg war es noch nie so ganz mit den regierenden. schmidt wäre wohl ne bessere wahl gewesen ^^

 

Ich bin ehrlich, ich habe damals Scholz gewählt und würde es wohl wieder so machen. Du bist nie 100%ig von einem Politiker oder einer Partei überzeugt, die haben alle ihre Sonnen/ und Schattenseiten. Wie er sich aber in den letzten Tagen verhält ist schon sehr peinlich. Erst den G20 Gipfel als größeren Hafengeburtstag bezeichnen, obwohl seit Tagen bekannt ist, dass linke Autonome aus ganz Europa anreisen. Dann ein sehr fragwürdiges Sicherheitskonzept verabschieden (wo man ihm nur bedingt die Schuld geben kann). Wie kann man bitte ganze Gerüste und Baumaterialien auf der Schanze stehen lassen und erwarten, dass da nix passiert? Wieso wurde die Schanze nicht von Anfang an geschlossen? Warum konnten so viele Randalierer durch die ganzen Gassen entkommen? Warum wurde so lange gewartet, bis man das Schulterblatt gestürmt hat?

 

Das ist alles auch mehr oder weniger Kritik an der Polizei, die muss sich das aber auch gefallen lassen. Ich betone aber wirklich an der Polizei, nicht an den ganzen Polizisten, die in den letzten Tagen bepöbelt/verletzt worden sind. Die haben meinen Respekt. Genau so wie die ganzen Leute, die friedlich demonstriert haben. 

Ach, und die ganzen HIRNLOSEN Schaulustigen bitte auch wegsperren. Wie dumm muss man eigentlich sein. In meinem Bekanntenkreis waren auch sehr viele dort, ein paar auch am Schulterblatt bei der Blockade. Das wirkte alles wie eine Black-Mirror Folge mit den ganzen Leuten, die mit ihren Smartphones Fotos/Videos gemacht haben.


----------



## Aun (20. Juli 2017)

beknackte inder, die extrem laut "in the end" in dauerschleife hören. ich prügel die gleich zurück in ihr kastensystem....... ich kann es nicht mehr hören. ich spiel gleich despacito als gegenbeschallung


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (20. Juli 2017)

I dont uderstand spanish so i sing burrito, blablalba porquito....B U R R I T O


----------



## spectrumizer (4. August 2017)

STECHMÜCKENPLAGE ... WAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAH!


----------



## Aun (4. August 2017)

du elendes weichei! für sowas bereitet man sich vor. mich hat dieses jahr noch keine einzige mücke belästigt! (und ich hab garnichts gemacht und wohne 50m von der elbe entfernt)


----------



## spectrumizer (5. August 2017)

Deine Mücken sind scheinbar nun alle bei mir.  

 

Aber dieses Jahr ist es irgendwie echt übel. Ab 21:30 muss ich hier die Fenster zu machen - fast "abdichten", sonst hab ich innerhalb von 15 Minuten 20 Mücken drin. Und selbst mit geschlossenen Fenstern finden die Biester irgendwie einen Weg hier rein ....


----------



## Aun (5. August 2017)




----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (5. August 2017)

Einfach mal den Müll runterbringen hilft.


----------



## Magdalena82 (7. August 2017)

NERVIGE, LAUTE NACHBARN !


----------



## ZAM (7. August 2017)

NERVIGE, LAUTE NACHBARN !

Hatte ich früher auch - bin dann umgezogen.


----------



## spectrumizer (7. August 2017)

Einfach mal den Müll runterbringen hilft. 

 

Stechmücken ist Müll egal. Der kann also noch eine Weile hier vor sich hinschimmeln ...


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (7. August 2017)

NERVIGE, LAUTE NACHBARN !




Die hab ich auch, der unter uns hat sich aus dem Urlaub so ne Asiaslut mitgebracht und dreht seitdem völlig am Rad. Du kannst es teils klatschen hören und sie schreit als würde sie geschlachtet beim Sex. 

Lassen dann immer ganz laut das Heidi Intro über die Heimkinoanlage dröhnen lel. 

Auch witzig: der lagert seinen scheiß Müll wirklich auf dem Balkon, die Maden sind wohl auf den anderen Balkon gekrabbelt. (Ist nur mit so ner unten offenen Holzwand getrennt) und die Nachbarin hat die alle eingesammelt ind ihm mit nem netten Brief vor die Tür gelegt. Hab Tränen gelacht. Habs mir sogar abfotografiert. 

Wäre es nich so ätzend alle Geräte wieder neu zu connecten würde ich das Wlan in "OhMeinGottIchGlaubIchKommGleich" benennen. Ist 'n Zitat... 

Gott ich hasse die beiden so. Rücksichtsloses asoziales widerliches Gesocks.


----------



## spectrumizer (7. August 2017)

Klingt ja echt übel ... 

 

Wegen nervender Nachbarn wohne ich jetzt unter anderem auf 'nem Dorf. Hier herrscht zumeist noch gute alte deutsche Zucht und Ordnung.

 

Hatte früher mal eine Nachbarin, so'ne alleinerziehende Ü50 Hardcore-Feministische-Emanzen-Mutti, die in der geistigen Entwicklung irgendwo bei 14 Jahren stehen geblieben ist. Wegen der wächst ihr 10-jähriger Sohn sicher mal zu einem Frauenhasser heran ...

Die Mutti war ständig im Tee und hat die Leute im Haus vollgepöbelt. Die wohnte in der 2. Etage, ich in der 4. Und die hat dann öfters mal stundenlang "Haus am See" oder "Rammstein" in der Dauerschleife so laut gehört und mitgesungen, dass du den Text vom Lied UND ihr gejaule in der 4. Etage hören konntest. Oder ständig Böller vom Balkon geschmissen, wenn irgendein Fußballspiel war.

 

Rausschmeissen konnte der Vermieter die irgendwie aber auch nicht so einfach, trotz mehrfacher Beschwerden mehrerer Mieter. So bin ich (und andere Mieter) dann halt irgendwann gegangen ...


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (7. August 2017)

Ja krass ne, was manche sich so denken. Verdirbt einem richtig das Wohngefühl.


----------



## spectrumizer (7. August 2017)

Ja. Vor allem weil die "eigenen vier Wände" einem ja schon ein Gefühl von Hei­me­lig­keit, Sicherheit und Geborgenheit geben sollen. Besonders wenn man von der Arbeit nach Hause kommt und abschalten will. Das wird dann durch solche Vollidioten zunichte gemacht.


----------



## Bullinga (22. August 2017)

Menschen die einen in den Rücken fallen, nachdem man ihnen geholfen hat


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (3. Oktober 2017)

Jesus, solltet ihr jemals ne Küche ab- und aufbauen müssen... gönnt euch einen Montageservice!

Bin so getriggert. Und der Schwebetürenschrank is auch nur pain.


----------



## Aun (3. Oktober 2017)

und als nächstes im habe neues thread: sozi hat sich die halbe innenausstattung bei ikea gekauft



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (3. Oktober 2017)

Nein Ikea ist unfassbar simpel im Zusammenbau.  

Da kommen nur noch 3-4 Sachen für mein Hobbyzimmer, der Rest ist von xxlutz, made und fashionforhome.


----------



## Aun (4. Oktober 2017)

komm mir nicht mit simpel. ich hab mal so nen 4 fach schuber zusammengefrickelt. nieeeeee wieder!


----------



## Manowar (4. Oktober 2017)

Wer mit Ikea Möbeln überfordert ist, sollte die Finger von dem Zusammenbau von Möbeln lassen


----------



## Aun (4. Oktober 2017)

ich besorg dir das teil und dann darfst du das live zusammenbauen. hatte auch nie probleme mit ikea, aber das ding schlägt dem fass den boden aus ^^


----------



## Schrottinator (4. Oktober 2017)

Gibt da genügend Kandidaten, die leichter ohne Montageanleitung aufzubauen sind als mit.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (4. Oktober 2017)

Hab noch einen weiteren Aufreger. Letzte Woche diesen Umzugsantrag für's Internet & TV gestellt. Sollte seit gestern alles funktionieren. Theoretisch.

Hat sich natürlich nichts getan, habe dann mal angerufen und nachgefragt: stellt sich raus das System hatte in dem Zeitraum ein Fehler? Und der Auftrag wurde einfach geschluckt. 
Jetzt kommt es angeblich morgen. Warten wir mal ab.

Ich will endlich PubG zocken :/


----------



## Schrottinator (4. Oktober 2017)

Den Fehler haben die zufälligerweise ständig. Ich gehe ja von menschlichem Versagen aus. Viel Glück, dass das bald klappt.


----------



## Manowar (5. Oktober 2017)

ich besorg dir das teil und dann darfst du das live zusammenbauen. hatte auch nie probleme mit ikea, aber das ding schlägt dem fass den boden aus ^^

 

Jetzt bin ich schwer neugierig 
 

Hab mir eh überlegt Streamer zu werden!


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (5. Oktober 2017)

Möbel Streamer würd ich mir angucken.


----------



## Patiekrice (5. Oktober 2017)

Möbel Streamer würd ich mir angucken. 

 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CRivEWcInH8

 

 

you are welcome


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (7. Oktober 2017)

Danke Patie.

Kabeldeutschland/Vodafone 5/5

Immer noch kein Internet, nach 99263 Telefonaten und Versprechungen. Hab dann die Nummer der Technikerfirma bekommen und die drücken mich konsequent einfach weg. Richtig nice.

Probiere es noch mal um 15:00, wenn das nochmal passiert dann nerv ich Vodafone das ich Datenvolumen verlange bis sie das geklärt haben. Kann doch nicht sein, eh.



Hehehe lel: Hab dann Vodafone angerufen, hing 20 Minuten in derWarteschleife nachdem es hieß "ich gucke kurz nach". Wurde dann noch 10x hin und her geschickt. Scheinbar wurde mein Gerät nicht registriert und bei Umzugsdatum hat einer dieser Lurche irgendwie 25.10 bei Selbstinstallation geschrieben und damit alles blockiert. Naja angeblich hab ich in 2 Stunden Internet. Man darf gespannt sein.


----------



## eMJay (7. Oktober 2017)

Wenn du kein DSL hast sondern Kabel hast. Steckst du normal das Modem am alten Wohnort ab und am neuen wieder ein. Solange am neuen TV aus der Dose kommt sollte auch Internet da sein. Wenn keine Multimedia Dose vorhanden ist dann eben ohne Dose. Hab ich schon  zwei mal gemacht. Ca. Eine bis zwei Wochen vor dem eigentlichen Umzugstermin da wir früher fertig waren. Hat immer funktioniert. (innerorts) wie es bei verschiedenen Wohnorten aussieht kann ich nicht sagen.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (7. Oktober 2017)

Nope TV kommt auch nicht raus, muss nicht erwähnen das ich natürlich immer noch kein Internet habe oder? 

So ein abfuck.


----------



## eMJay (8. Oktober 2017)

Das ist blöd....


----------



## Aun (9. Oktober 2017)

ein glück besiitze ich keinen fernsehempfang und solche "first world problems" ^^
 

vllt sollte man sowas auch 3 monate vor umzug anmelden, genau wie abmeldung/verlängerung usw usw usw


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (9. Oktober 2017)

Haben es ja frühzeitig angemeldet, die haben es ja verpennt. Ist jetzt auch egal bis ins Kh reicht unser Wlan auch net


----------



## Aun (9. Oktober 2017)

fürs wlan ins krankenhaus gehen? man kann es auch echt übertreiben. attention whore!


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (9. Oktober 2017)

Sind die Symptome einer Woche ohne internet. Ich werde Klage einreichen!!!


----------



## Cyrus_the_Virus (9. Oktober 2017)

Haben es ja frühzeitig angemeldet, die haben es ja verpennt. Ist jetzt auch egal bis ins Kh reicht unser Wlan auch net 

 

wenn ich mal fragen darf, was heißt frühzeitig bei dir? in einem anderen thread hast du etwas von einer wocher gepostet, oder was von "letzter woche"? dort hatte ich ja auch schon etwas darauf gepostet, wo du gesagt hast leitung geht nicht. war im guten morgen thread, glaube ich.

 

bin einfach nur gespannt und aun bestimmt auch.

 

baba


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (9. Oktober 2017)

Jop ne Woche vor dem Umzug, das war denen auch genug. Am Telefon meinten sie ja sogar "morgen". Quasi würde es auch nach einem Tag gehen. Die haben es einfach nur verdödelt mit ihrem "Fehler im System" - ihre Aussage.

Da es ohne Techniker eh nicht geht ist das ganze auch obsolet. Dieser ruft bisher natürlich immer noch nicht an.


----------



## Aun (10. Oktober 2017)

techniker bei mir: dose auf<kabel auf anderen platz<dose zu<schönen tach noch<dafür musste ich kommen??
dieser dienst (gratis) sollte aber genauso, bis zu, 3 monate zuvor bestellt werden.

man merkt also: ega wer, man wird überall beschissen ^^ wobe mMn die herren in "magenta" extrem fix sind


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (13. Oktober 2017)

Amerikas Verschuldungspolitik mit dem Kreditkartenwahnsinn.

Wollte mir Kingdom Death Monster vorbestellen. No no no sir. Natürlich nur mit Kreditkarte. -.-


----------



## Schrottinator (13. Oktober 2017)

Kickstarter?


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (13. Oktober 2017)

War mal einer hat jetzt aber ne reguläre Preorder-Möglichkeit.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (2. November 2017)

Die nächste Preiserhöhung von Forgeworld.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (19. November 2017)

Aun zeigt mir nicht seine bemalten Tau!


----------



## Aun (19. November 2017)

say no to spacecommies!


----------



## ZAM (20. November 2017)

Trollerei im Rest in Peace-Thread.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (20. November 2017)

Es war ein großartiger Musiker. Das bisschen Kriminalität nebenher sollte man nicht zu sehr gewichten.


----------



## Manowar (21. November 2017)

Dieses Forum ist so tot und ich verpasse auch noch die interessanten Sachen


----------



## Aun (21. November 2017)

war nicht wirklich interessant. da haben sich 2 (hust sozi) im rip über charles manson abgegeilt


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (21. November 2017)

Entschuldigung ich trauere nunmal um jedes Lebewesen dessen Seele den Körper verlässt.


----------



## Patiekrice (21. November 2017)

was heißt hier denn "abgegeilt"


----------



## Aun (11. Dezember 2017)

.


----------



## Patiekrice (12. Dezember 2017)

Dass ich nicht von vornerein in den Edeka bin, sondern in den Arschnetto und jetzt doch in den Edeka muss, da der Arschnetto nichts da hat.


----------



## Manowar (13. Dezember 2017)

Meinen Arsch kannste auch Steuerfrei haben!

 

 

Mich regt ein Lieferant auf. 

Deswegen mach ich bald eine Reise ans Schwarze Meer und guck mir da Firmen an


----------



## Patiekrice (13. Dezember 2017)

Was ist eigentlich deine Selbstständigkeit?


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (13. Dezember 2017)

Was ist eigentlich deine Selbstständigkeit?

Ich war zwar nicht gefragt, aber ich betreibe Whoreando.

 

Da kannste halt deine Professionelle zusammen klicken wie du sie gerne hättest. Also Haarfarbe..Kleidung...was sie so "Leisten" soll, dann bezahlst du und bekommst dein Nümmerchen frei haus geliefert.


----------



## Patiekrice (13. Dezember 2017)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manowar (13. Dezember 2017)

Sozi ist mir ein guter Sugardaddy <3

 

 

Ich entwickle und produziere Werkzeuge und Zubehör für die Verarbeitung von Glasfasern für die Telekommunikation.

Und bin sauer, das ich selber so ein scheiß Internet habe.

 

 

Das Gif ist hypnotisierend


----------



## Manowar (13. Dezember 2017)

Ich finds voll nicht in Ordnung, das es hier im Forum Werbung für Pubg gibt!!

Das ist absolut nicht ab 16! Viel zu Gewalttätig!

So evil, much evil, very wow.

Regt mich echt auf!


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (13. Dezember 2017)

Denunzianten 5/5

Stecke es direkt dubiosen Abmahnanwälten.


----------



## CadBane123 (14. Dezember 2017)

Steuererklärung = HASS111!!


----------



## Patiekrice (14. Dezember 2017)

Walking Dead :^)

 

habe in S04 aufgehört und mein Freund schaut gerade S08. Ich bin froh, dass ich den Scheiss nicht weiterverfolgt habe.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (14. Dezember 2017)

Walking Dead :^)

 

habe in S04 aufgehört und mein Freund schaut gerade S08. Ich bin froh, dass ich den Scheiss nicht weiterverfolgt habe.

Kann da nur zustimmen. Hatte auch nach der 4/5ten nicht weitergeguckt, dass war so repetitiv und manche Charaktere wurden einfach unfassbar nervig. Wobei es mir nach Staffel 2 schon nicht mehr gefallen hat...


----------



## Patiekrice (14. Dezember 2017)

kann auch sein, dass es bei mir schon eher war. In der Staffel hat Laurie noch gelebt und die waren in so Gefängnisblöcken.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (14. Dezember 2017)

kann auch sein, dass es bei mir schon eher war. In der Staffel hat Laurie noch gelebt und die waren in so Gefängnisblöcken.

Das war glaube ich S3.


----------



## Manowar (15. Dezember 2017)

In der Staffel hat Laurie noch gelebt 

 

 

Hallo Spoiler?!

 


mein Freund 

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 

 

 

TWD ist einfach nur noch dämlich. Ich weiß nicht mehr wann ich aufgehört habe es richtig zu verfolgen. 

Aber ich lasse es manchmal laufen, wenn ich Hearthstone spiele. Und..meine Güte?! Es geht ja wirklich kaum noch schlechter.

Wenigstens ist jetzt endlich was schönes zum Finale passiert <3


----------



## Patiekrice (15. Dezember 2017)

Wenigstens ist jetzt endlich was schönes zum Finale passiert <3

 



Spoiler



wenn es nach einem der Produzenten gegangen wäre, wäre Carl übrigens schon in S03 gestorben  Der RL-Vater von ihm hat sich btw im Internet aufgeregt, weil Carl kurz bevor er erfahren hat dass er quasi ausscheiden wird, 18 geworden ist und ihm noch mindestens 3 Jahre weitere Produktion zugesagt wurden ôO aber vielleicht ist das auch alles ein großer PR-Gag und sie finden eine Lösung, wie sie ihm die Bisswunde verarzten können ehehhe.

 

Ich fands super kacke wie/dass der Tiger gestorben ist. Ein paar Szenen vorher drückt so ein Verletzter einen Zombie einfach locker mit links weg, während er noch diesen König rumschleppt. Aber ein 170kg Tiger wird einfach von (anfangs) 3-4 Zombies runtergedrückt und kann dann nichts mehr machen OLOLOLOL. Ab da habe ich dann gezockt und es nur noch mit einem Auge verfolgt. Generell schwanken die Skill-Level der Zombies sehr.


----------



## Manowar (15. Dezember 2017)

TWD Spoiler



Spoiler



Der Skill Level 

Der Tiger..ja... wtf?

Auch einfach diese Staffel ansich. Ist Quasi wie ein Kampf bei Dragonball über 500 Folgen gezogen.

Hast du Erfahrung mit Schusswaffen? Ich denke jetzt einfach mal nicht. Und du wirst mit Sicherheit besser schießen können, als das was da abgeht.

 

Auch hinter den Kulissen stimmt so vieles nicht. Der verklagt den, der verklagt den, etc 



 

Fear twd geschaut?

Find ich nett.


----------



## Patiekrice (15. Dezember 2017)

TWD Spoiler



Spoiler



Der Skill Level 

Der Tiger..ja... wtf?

Auch einfach diese Staffel ansich. Ist Quasi wie ein Kampf bei Dragonball über 500 Folgen gezogen.

Hast du Erfahrung mit Schusswaffen? Ich denke jetzt einfach mal nicht. Und du wirst mit Sicherheit besser schießen können, als das was da abgeht.

 

Auch hinter den Kulissen stimmt so vieles nicht. Der verklagt den, der verklagt den, etc 



 

Fear twd geschaut?

Find ich nett.

 



Spoiler



Naja, ich habe in Erinnerung, dass die teilweise echt einen flotten Schritt drauf haben und jetzt brauchen die 5 Minuten für optische 15 Meter.

Ich habe Dragonball nie geschaut :^)


 und auch Fear TWD nicht.

 

Erfahrung mit Schusswaffen habe ich 'n bisschen. Ich habe mich sowieso gefragt, woher die immer wieder neue Munition und Waffen bekommen/finden. Aber 'muuurica!

 

Wieso verklagen die sich gegenseitig? Ich könnte googeln, aber meh.


----------



## Manowar (18. Dezember 2017)

Geh Dragonball gucken!

 

Auch wenn TWD echt dämlich geworden ist und das Thema eigentlich ausgelutscht ist, war Fear TWD recht erfrischend.

 

Sie haben die Ammo-Knappheit ja schon bemängelt! Aber das hat irgendwie wieder jeder vergessen.

Munition selber machen ist im Grunde ein Kinderspiel (und nicht so dramatisch, wie es beschrieben wurde).

 

Irgendwie nen Haufen Streit zwischen den Produzenten und AMC.


----------



## Patiekrice (21. Dezember 2017)

Pubg ist nun mit 1.0 live und man kann immer noch nicht den Namen in game ändern. So ein Fick.


----------



## Manowar (21. Dezember 2017)

Ich mag meinen Namen.

Kuschelbanane 

 

1.0 ist live und ich kann nicht spielen!


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (21. Dezember 2017)

Gestern Pubg gespielt so als letzte Runde bevor sich alles ändert und direkt ein chicken dinniert.  

Aber mich nervts auch, dass man den Namen nicht ändern kann.


----------



## Patiekrice (21. Dezember 2017)

habe auf den normalen Servern seit einigen Wochen nicht mehr gespielt - nur noch Test. Daher wird sich jetzt für mich nicht viel ändern :v :^)


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (21. Dezember 2017)

Mir hats vorher besser gefallen. Dieses leicht hakelige hatte Charme


----------



## Manowar (22. Dezember 2017)

Ich hab nie aufm Test Server gespielt, weil mein Kumpel zu faul war es runterzuladen  

 

Bin aber mal gespannt


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (22. Dezember 2017)

Gestern die erste Runde live gespielt. Woha.

Sieht deutlich besser aus als vorher.


----------



## Patiekrice (22. Dezember 2017)

Mir hats vorher besser gefallen.

 


Sieht deutlich besser aus als vorher.

 

 

:v :v


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (22. Dezember 2017)

Die Grafik sieht besser aus girl, das gameplay fand ich vorher besser.


----------



## Manowar (22. Dezember 2017)

Jetzt schickt mir mein Kumpel gerade nen Bild vom Chickendinner 

Das ist nicht fair.

 

Ich hab dich verstanden Sozi. Frauen sind eben speziell.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (22. Dezember 2017)

Jetzt schickt mir mein Kumpel gerade nen Bild vom Chickendinner 

Das ist nicht fair.

 

Ich hab dich verstanden Sozi. Frauen sind eben speziell.

 

Ich dachte auch, dass es an dem "sieht" verständlich war.


----------



## Patiekrice (22. Dezember 2017)

:v :v


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (22. Dezember 2017)

:vagene :vagene


----------



## Aun (25. Dezember 2017)

blizzard... nach 2 jahren brauch man immer noch die drecks lvl 3 garnison für das winterhauchfest.
fuck you!


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (26. Dezember 2017)

Hab was gefunden was mich mehr als league tilted.
Waren bowlen, erster Wurf... direkt strike und ich flieg voll aufs Maul. Dann hat's nicht mal gezählt, weil der Bowling Pc auf der Bahn manchmal hänger hat. Zweiter Wurf... Strike. Diesmal ohne hinfallen, aber wieder keine Punkte. 

War dann so pissig, dass ich nur noch draufgerotzt hab. -.- 

Naja in 2 Runden 8 Strikes und 4 Spares ist ganz ok denk ich. Trotzdem meha der abfuck. Schlimmer als Bowling ist glaube ich nur noch Dart mit Doppelraus.


----------



## Manowar (27. Dezember 2017)

Bowling ist eine feine Sache (wenns denn klappt)


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (28. Dezember 2017)

Diese Sjw/White Knight Flut. Mittlerweile verpestet sie sogar meine Hobbies. Unendlich/5


----------



## Patiekrice (28. Dezember 2017)

^ Erzähl mir mehr!


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (28. Dezember 2017)

Eigentlich wäre deine Perspektive dazu mega interessant, weil du ne Frau bist.

Aber eigentlich habe ich da schon genug Zeit und Nerven verschwendet. Vielleicht verstehen sie ja irgendwann von selbst, dass es dadurch trotzdem weder bobs noch vagene gibt, nur weil man(n) für eine Privelisierung der Frau "kämpft". 

Weniger Internetkultur wird mein Vorsatz für 2018. Man schlägt sich nur mit Idioten rum und läuft gegen Windmühlen. Auch ist mir dieses biegen von Worten und zusammenreimen irgendwelcher über 46282 Ecken nonsense Kontexte zuwider. 

Sorry Patie der Boi ist bisschen triggered.


----------



## Manowar (28. Dezember 2017)

Bin ich auch.

Also tu was sie sagt.


----------



## Patiekrice (28. Dezember 2017)

Eigentlich wäre deine Perspektive dazu mega interessant, weil du ne Frau bist.

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manowar (28. Dezember 2017)

Jetzt weiß ich erstmal worüber du redest. Dachte es geht um deine Warhammer Dinger. 

 

Wie bei allem. Es nervt, wenn es kein drumrum mehr gibt.

Toiletten für 20 Geschlechter als Beispiel.

Das lustige ist eigentlich, das es auch genau diese Gruppierungen sind, die unsere freundlichen, Frauen liebenden Gäste unbedingt im Land haben wollen.

Sich dann wundern, wenn sie angefasst werden und es einfach nicht verstehen können.

Mehr schreibe ich nicht dazu, sonst bekomm ich ärger.

 

<- auch triggered.

 

 

btw: ich bin für eine 100%ige Gleichberechtigung.

Das einzige was mich stört:

Männer und Frauenkörper sind unterschiedlich beschaffen.

Eine Frau kann zweifelsohne sehr stark sein, wird aber mit einem "normalem" Körper nicht so viel bewegen können, wie ein "normaler" Mann.

Frauen haben nunmal eine Vagene, also werden Frauen auch weiter Kinder bekommen.

Deswegen wird es immer eine Rollenverteilung geben.

Es gibt nunmal Aufgaben, die nur Frauen erledigen können und Aufgaben die nur Männer erledigen können.

 

Und das ist der Punkt der irgendwie nicht in die Köpfe von den Extremisten (Extremisten sind immer bescheuert.) gehen will.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (28. Dezember 2017)

Es geht indirekt um Warhammer und MTG, die Community, gerade die amerikanische ist furchtbar. Das schlimme an der Sache ist aber das es so ungefiltert rüberschwappt.
Im MTG Forum werfen sie WotC Rassismus vor, weil es zu wenig dunkelfarbige "Kreaturen" gibt. Games Workshop wird das ebenfalls vorgeworfen sowie Frauenfeindlichkeit, da es zu wenig weibliche Modelle gibt. (gleichzeitig spielen diese Leute aber Kingdom death Monster, schaut euch da mal die Pin up Modelle an gg)

Ich stimme dir da in vielen Teilen zu, aber Politikgeschwafel insbesondere kritisch ist hier leider unerwünscht. 


@Patie nein,  nicht Feminismus:p Ging um den Einsatz des eigenen weiblichen Körpers zur Profisteigerung. Is mir ein Rätsel warum Streamerinnen Dekolteé bis zum Bauchnabel haben und Cosplayern so kurze Röcke, dass man den Tanga sieht. Ist alles nur Sexualisierung die vom Mann ausgeht. ICH HASSE FUCKING WHITE KNIGHTS ME TRIGGERED


----------



## Manowar (28. Dezember 2017)

Ging um den Einsatz des eigenen weiblichen Körpers zur Profisteigerung. Is mir ein Rätsel warum Streamerinnen Dekolteé bis zum Bauchnabel haben und Cosplayern so kurze Röcke, dass man den Tanga sieht. Ist alles nur Sexualisierung die vom Mann ausgeht.

 

Auch Frauen werden häufig dadurch angesprochen. 

 

Mir ist es kein Rätsel.

Sex sells. So wirds immer sein.

Bzw.. irgendwann geht die Evolution ja auch weiter..

 

Ich schaue lieber einer gutaussehenden Streamerin zu, als einer hässlichen.

Verteufelt mich!

Sie muss aber auch spielen können, ansonsten schaue ich nicht zu. Dafür gäbe es dann Pornos.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (28. Dezember 2017)

Auch Frauen werden häufig dadurch angesprochen. 
 
Mir ist es kein Rätsel.
Sex sells. So wirds immer sein.
Bzw.. irgendwann geht die Evolution ja auch weiter..
 
Ich schaue lieber einer gutaussehenden Streamerin zu, als einer hässlichen.
Verteufelt mich!
Sie muss aber auch spielen können, ansonsten schaue ich nicht zu. Dafür gäbe es dann Pornos.




Das war auch absolut sarkastisch gemeint.


----------



## Patiekrice (28. Dezember 2017)

Hallo

 


[...] Im MTG Forum werfen sie WotC Rassismus vor, weil es zu wenig dunkelfarbige "Kreaturen" gibt. Games Workshop wird das ebenfalls vorgeworfen sowie Frauenfeindlichkeit, da es zu wenig weibliche Modelle gibt. (gleichzeitig spielen diese Leute aber Kingdom death Monster, schaut euch da mal die Pin up Modelle an gg)
[...]
@Patie nein, nicht Feminismus

 

Ich habe das Bild nur für die lols gepostet.

 

Ein Bekannter von mir entwickelt gerade ein Tischspiel und es gab bis dato keinen weiblichen Charakter. Ich habe ihn stumpf gefragt wieso und er meinte, weil er keine Inspiration hat. Ich habe dann einen Charakterentwurf gemacht und er hat daraus seinen ersten weiblichen Helden gebastelt ¯\_(&#12484_/¯ Ansich ist es mir egal, ob ein Spiel mehr weibliche oder männliche Fantasiegestalten aufweist. Ebenso wie die Haut/Fellfarbe. Bei ihm hat es mich nur interessiert, weil er total auf Boobs and Vaganes steht und ich dachte, dass gerade er dann so einen Helden einbaut. Naaaja.

 


[...]

Männer und Frauenkörper sind unterschiedlich beschaffen.

Eine Frau kann zweifelsohne sehr stark sein, wird aber mit einem "normalem" Körper nicht so viel bewegen können, wie ein "normaler" Mann.

[...]

 

Das habe ich z.B. während meiner Zeit als Veranstaltungstechnikerin gemerkt. Zum einen war ich die erste Frau seit 7 Jahren oder so als Technikerin in dem Unternehmen und zum anderen stand ich dann dort zwischen 1.90m bis 2.10m Typen als U1.60m-Girl. Ich wollte natürlich genau so viel stemmen wie die Jungs, ist aber einfach nicht drin. Das habe ich schnell gecheckt und mich dann auch nicht mehr blöd gefühlt, wenn ich nach (körperlicher) Hilfe gefragt habe.

 

 

- - - - -

Aber eh, darum geht es doch gar nicht? Oder verstehe ich das falsch?

Ich glaube Sozi ist von den ganzen My Little Pony Fickfressen genervt, die meinen dass sie bei Frauen landen können, wenn sie sich für "deren Interessen" einsetzen?

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 

Ich halte mich sowieso aus den ganzen Online-Communitys fern. Buffed ist tatsächlich das einzige Forum, in dem ich (aktiv) unterwegs bin. Ich habe weder Facebook noch Twitter. Auf reddit lese ich nur subreddits, die mich interessieren und schaue nicht mal in die anderen Subs rein. Auf imgur sehe ich solche SJW manchmal in cringe dumbs und bin froh, dass ich solche Posts nicht täglich um die Ohren gehauen bekomme :^)


----------



## Aun (28. Dezember 2017)

iwie werd ich grad diese bild als sozi nicht los



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (28. Dezember 2017)

Nein, nicht dass sie sich für ihre Interessen einsetzen. Gleichberechtigung ist gut und wichtig.

Mir geht es um das fantatische durchsetzen eines Dogmas, dass keine Daseinsberechtigung hat und aus extremistischen, sexistischen und teils rassistischen Vorwürfen besteht. Die Heuchelei darin triggert mich einfach nur so unmenschlich.

Zumal mal man sich mit solchen Menschen nicht rational bzw. faktenbasiert unterhalten kann. Vieles wird aus dem Kontext gerissen und einem emotionalisiert gepaart mit Beleidigungen und Vorwürfen ins Gesicht gekotzt.

 

Innerhalb von 10 Minuten warf man mir "sexual harassment" vor, anschließend "rape apologize" und letztlich nannte man mich "nazi".

Wenn man bedenkt das ich schrieb, dass Sexismus in jegliche Richtung Müll ist und Frauen die Mündigkeit unterstellte zu wissen wie Ihre Körpervermarktung funktioniert und das nutzen. Auch sagte ich, dass ich dies absolut legitim finde und da kein schlimmes Verhalten sehe. Sich aber dann wundern, wenn man anschließend sexualisiert wird und manche einem das Vorhalten nicht verwunderlich finde. Ich merke extra mal an, dass es NICHT um "Die trägt n kurzen Rock, also ist die Slut selber schuld, wenn sie vergewaltigt wird ging". Es ging lediglich um "business economy".

 

Eine Antwort warum Cosplays dann doch immer so freizügig sind, obwohl die Cosplayerinnen diese selber anfertigen bekam ich nicht. Ein Glurak hat weder Vagene noch Bobs oder läuft in Unterwäsche rum. Eine Jessica Nigri, die dieses cosplayed hingegen schon. Da fragt man sich doch automatisch nachdem warum oder? Richtig, es verkauft sich eben gut in Form von Followern, Patreons die für exklusive Bilder zur Kasse gebeten werden oder einfach nur Aufmerksamtkeit. Wieder betone ich - nichts schlimmes. Kann jeder handhaben wie er möchte. ABER dann dem Mann vorzuwerfen, er würde die Frauen dahingehen sexualisieren finde ich schlichtweg falsch.

 

 

Ich bin absolut nicht prüde, aber mittlerweile wird in unserer Gesellschaft medial extrem stark sexualisiert. (Gucke seit 5-6 Jahren) sporadisch Berlin Tag und Nacht. (Jaja ) und dort sieht man diesen Wandel sehr deutlich. Von der Werbung muss ich ja gar nicht anfangen, Amorelie im Mittagsprogramm good game. Der Mann hat den Stereotyp des entweder anzugtragenden Gentlemen oder des durchtrainierten Machos auf Plakaten und Co. Keinen juckt es, keiner kritisiert es. Bei Frauen hat es eine ganze Welle der Entrüstung ausgelöst gefolgt von Kampagnen über "jede Frau ist gut wie sie ist" (ach was? Echt :v" bis hin zu irgendwelchen dämlichen Feministenkursen und inkonsisten Genderstudystudiengängen. Da frage ich mich als Mann doch, wo ist da die Gleichberechtigung? Zeit das wir #Meninisten werden und auch mal rumquarken.

Wobei das Highlight ja wohl die Rundfunkgebühren basierende Scheiße names Funk/Jäger und Sammler ist. Wer will kann sich ja mal mit Personen wie Suzie Grime oder Andre Heulzeit - ich meine Teilzeit beschäftigen. Da wird einem übel. Anstatt was edukatives zu produzieren, werden unsere Steuern für so einen rassistischen Müll verbrannt. Schlimm.

 

 

Ungewohnt ernst von mir, ich weiß. Aber es geht mir so fucking unfassbar auf die Nerven. 

 

 

@Aun tatsächlich ist dies ebenfalls mein Bild von dir


----------



## Aun (28. Dezember 2017)

Amorelie im Mittagsprogramm good game.
 

 

 

und ich dachte ich wär der einzige dem der bs auffällt


----------



## Patiekrice (28. Dezember 2017)

[...]

Mir geht es um das fantatische durchsetzen eines Dogmas, dass keine Daseinsberechtigung hat und aus extremistischen, sexistischen und teils rassistischen Vorwürfen besteht. Die Heuchelei darin triggert mich einfach nur so unmenschlich.

Zumal mal man sich mit solchen Menschen nicht rational bzw. faktenbasiert unterhalten kann. Vieles wird aus dem Kontext gerissen und einem emotionalisiert gepaart mit Beleidigungen und Vorwürfen ins Gesicht gekotzt.

[...]


[...]Ich halte mich sowieso aus den ganzen Online-Communitys fern. Buffed ist tatsächlich das einzige Forum, in dem ich (aktiv) unterwegs bin. Ich habe weder Facebook noch Twitter. Auf reddit lese ich nur subreddits, die mich interessieren und schaue nicht mal in die anderen Subs rein. Auf imgur sehe ich solche SJW manchmal in cringe dumbs und bin froh, dass ich solche Posts nicht täglich um die Ohren gehauen bekomme :^)

 

. . . . .

 

 

 

 

 

Habe mich lange wie du jetzt gerade darüber aufgeregt und halte mich davon jetzt einfach fern.

 

Ich schrieb das mit den "Interessen einsetzen" ja absichtlich in " ", weil es absoluter Bullshit ist dass die Mädels rumheulen - ich nehme jetzt mal Twitch als Beispiel. Da sitzen irgendwelche Gurls in nuttigen Cosplays vor der Webcam, zeigen mittelmäßiges oder schlechtes Gameplay und regen sich dann aber über die Typen auf, die im Chat nach Nudes oder sonst was fragen. Nervt mich, jap.

Manowar meinte zwar, dass er lieber einer hübschen Streamerin zuschaut, als einer Hässlichen, aber man nehme mal Miramisu. Sie ist alles andere als die "Twitch Girl Norm", zeigt dennoch viel Ausschnitt und kriegt Geld wie sonst was in den Arsch gepumpt. Und so geht es einigen auf diesen Plattformen, sei es Twitch, Instagram oder sonst wo. Zeigen sich, heulen aber dann auch rum wenn sie nur noch als Sexobjekt gesehen werden. Meh.

 

 

Und hier noch was für dich:

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 

 

:^) not just the gurls are doing it.


----------



## Manowar (29. Dezember 2017)

Habt ihr ne Macke hier so viel zu schreiben?

 


 

Das habe ich z.B. während meiner Zeit als Veranstaltungstechnikerin gemerkt. Zum einen war ich die erste Frau seit 7 Jahren oder so als Technikerin in dem Unternehmen und zum anderen stand ich dann dort zwischen 1.90m bis 2.10m Typen als U1.60m-Girl. Ich wollte natürlich genau so viel stemmen wie die Jungs, ist aber einfach nicht drin. Das habe ich schnell gecheckt und mich dann auch nicht mehr blöd gefühlt, wenn ich nach (körperlicher) Hilfe gefragt habe.

 

 

- - - - -

Aber eh, darum geht es doch gar nicht? Oder verstehe ich das falsch?

Ich glaube Sozi ist von den ganzen My Little Pony Fickfressen genervt, die meinen dass sie bei Frauen landen können, wenn sie sich für "deren Interessen" einsetzen?

 

Ich halte mich sowieso aus den ganzen Online-Communitys fern. Buffed ist tatsächlich das einzige Forum, in dem ich (aktiv) unterwegs bin. Ich habe weder Facebook noch Twitter. Auf reddit lese ich nur subreddits, die mich interessieren und schaue nicht mal in die anderen Subs rein. Auf imgur sehe ich solche SJW manchmal in cringe dumbs und bin froh, dass ich solche Posts nicht täglich um die Ohren gehauen bekomme :^)

 

Dafür bin ich (waren die) mit Sicherheit aufgeschmissen, wenn sie irgendwo herkrabbeln mussten o.Ä. 

 

Hatte ich da noch nicht gerafft. 

Die anderen Sexisten eben. 

"Ich denke die Frau da schafft es nicht".

 

Ach Guuurl, das können wir gerne ändern!

 


 

Zumal mal man sich mit solchen Menschen nicht rational bzw. faktenbasiert unterhalten kann. Vieles wird aus dem Kontext gerissen und einem emotionalisiert gepaart mit Beleidigungen und Vorwürfen ins Gesicht gekotzt.

 

Wieder betone ich - nichts schlimmes. Kann jeder handhaben wie er möchte. 

 

 

Amorelie im Mittagsprogramm good game. Der Mann hat den Stereotyp des entweder anzugtragenden Gentlemen oder des durchtrainierten Machos auf Plakaten und Co. Keinen juckt es, keiner kritisiert es.

 

 

 

Ich hasse es wie die Pest, wie man heute Sätze anfangen muss. 

"Nicht sexistisch gemeint."

"Nicht rassistisch gemeint."

"Nicht homofeindlich gemeint."

(schlechte Beispiele. Ihr wisst was ich meine.)

Um sich danach natürlich noch für diese Worte zu rechtfertigen und sich in Schutz zu nehmen :

Ich hab 2 homo Paare im Freundeskreis. M und W.

Und ein Schokobärchen. Ja, ich habe die schriftliche Genehmigung ihn so zu nennen. 

 

Amorelie 

Das ist doch nichtmal erst jetzt da.

Wie groß waren die Rufe wegen der Barbie? Haben die F*tzen mal He-Man gesehen?!

 

 


 

Manowar meinte zwar, dass er lieber einer hübschen Streamerin zuschaut, als einer Hässlichen, aber man nehme mal Miramisu. Sie ist alles andere als die "Twitch Girl Norm", zeigt dennoch viel Ausschnitt und kriegt Geld wie sonst was in den Arsch gepumpt. Und so geht es einigen auf diesen Plattformen, sei es Twitch, Instagram oder sonst wo. Zeigen sich, heulen aber dann auch rum wenn sie nur noch als Sexobjekt gesehen werden. Meh.

 

 

Und hier noch was für dich:

:^) not just the gurls are doing it.

 

Da musste ich jetzt aber mal für mich nachdenken, was ich wirklich damit meine.

Ich schaue nicht viele Streams. Meist nur Compilations von Hearthstone oder Pubg. Deswegen kann ich da eh nicht so viel drüber sagen. Aber wir sind ja in 2017, da darf man ja mal seine Meinung haben! 

 

Für mich ist eine aufgedonnerte Frau vorm Rechner schon suspekt. Und bekommt von mir meist nicht das "hübsch".

Jeder wie er möchte, aber man erkennt eigentlich schon, wer da ernsthaftes Interesse dran hat oder sich selber nur melken will.

Ich glaube ich sagte das, weil mir doch recht häufig aufgefallen ist, wie ungepflegt viele daherkommen.

Vllt aber auch einfach nur, weil es meinem früheren Beuteschema entspricht.

 

 

Natürlich machen das nicht nur Frauen, aber der Markt für Frauen ist größer.

Als ich so ein Body hatte, war ich darauf Stolz wie bolle und dann zeigt man das auch gerne.

So ein Körper (ob W oder M) ist ein haufen Arbeit und Disziplin. 

Aber wozu hatte ich den? Pff.. ich war Single und wollte GV.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (29. Dezember 2017)

GV steht für grandionse Vhs-Abende oder?


----------



## Patiekrice (29. Dezember 2017)

Dafür bin ich (waren die) mit Sicherheit aufgeschmissen, wenn sie irgendwo herkrabbeln mussten o.Ä. 
[...]

 

Jop, ich bin z.B. oft in die LKWs gekrabbelt um zu schauen ob Case XY dahinten steht und wie nun alles ausräumen müssen oder ob es nicht doch evtl. woanders ist


----------



## Manowar (29. Dezember 2017)

GV steht für grandionse Vhs-Abende oder?

 


 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 

 

 
Beiträge bearbeiten ist in diesem Forum ein Graus..


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (3. Januar 2018)

Bin dumm 5 von 5


----------



## Manowar (4. Januar 2018)

Hast Recht 5/5

 

<- krank


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (4. Januar 2018)

Das mein Urlaub bisher aus Krankenhaus, Erbrechen und nur Ärger besteht.

Unser Haus stand ja 2 Jahre leer, vorher haben da Amis drin gewohnt die allen Scheiß INKLUSIVE KATZENSTREU ins Klo gekippt haben. Die Folge ist, dass ständig die Kanalteinigung anrücken muss, welche grandioserweise ein Rohr angefräst hat wodurch unser Keller eine Fäkaltropfsteinhöhle geworden ist. Beim ersten Mal als das Wasser dann runter kam hat es uns ne große Kiste voller (Brett)spiele gekillt sowie Zeitschriften etc. Haftet da deren Versicherung?
Donnerstag 8:43 und Sozi flirtet mit dem Kanalreiniger.
Ich muss so kacken eh


----------



## Aun (4. Januar 2018)

lass laufen


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (4. Januar 2018)

Die reißen uns echt das halbe Erdgeschoss auf..


----------



## Reflox (4. Januar 2018)

Nein, nicht dass sie sich für ihre Interessen einsetzen. Gleichberechtigung ist gut und wichtig.

Mir geht es um das fantatische durchsetzen eines Dogmas, dass keine Daseinsberechtigung hat und aus extremistischen, sexistischen und teils rassistischen Vorwürfen besteht. Die Heuchelei darin triggert mich einfach nur so unmenschlich.

Zumal mal man sich mit solchen Menschen nicht rational bzw. faktenbasiert unterhalten kann. Vieles wird aus dem Kontext gerissen und einem emotionalisiert gepaart mit Beleidigungen und Vorwürfen ins Gesicht gekotzt.

 

Was mich besonders aufregt, ist der Fakt, dass es halt einfach nur Non-Problems sind. Es wird aus Mücken Elefanten gemacht und dann gleich mit der Keule drauf geschlagen, als ob es etwas hilft.

Dogmatische Propaganda die ihre Feindbilder selbst produziert.

 

Könnte mcih eig. seitelang darüber beschweren aber ich belasse es lieber bei einem ^This 5/5


----------



## Sh1k4ri (4. Januar 2018)

Letzte GoT Staffel erst 2019 fffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffuuuu 654165654/5625252


----------



## Aun (4. Januar 2018)

sag mir bitte das hast du nicht erst eben erfahren ^^


----------



## Sh1k4ri (4. Januar 2018)

Vor 35 Minuten, da hat es die offizielle FB Seite von GoT offiziell gepostet. Biste George R R Martin höchst persönlich oder wat.


----------



## Manowar (4. Januar 2018)

Ich habs jetzt gerade durch Shika erfahren. 

Buh!


----------



## Aun (4. Januar 2018)

nein das war echt nur ne frage. weil es doch schon seit monaten artikel zum 2019 start gibt


----------



## Sh1k4ri (4. Januar 2018)

mein letzter Stand war, dass von Herbst 2018 bis Frühling/Sommer 2019 alles möglich sei, da sie seit Oktober im Dreh sind. Wird wohl dann Frühling nächsten Jahres, die zusätzliche Zeit sollte der Serie aber nicht schaden. Bedeutet, dass ich in diesem Jahr GoT noch mindestens 2x gucken muss, um meinen Hunger zu stillen. :v


----------



## Aun (4. Januar 2018)

bringt aber auch positives mit sich. man kann ganz in ruhe jede folge 2-3 mal schaun und zurückspulen und alle details und hinweise beobachten


----------



## Manowar (4. Januar 2018)

+ Bobs and Vagene


----------



## Aun (4. Januar 2018)

gabs ja in der staffel quasi nicht ^^


----------



## Manowar (5. Januar 2018)

Ja. Schlimm war das 

 

Aber ich dachte jede Staffel 2-3 mal gucken.

Missandei hat für mich eh gewonnen! Da brauch ich leider nicht viel gucken.


----------



## spectrumizer (5. Januar 2018)

Innerhalb von 10 Minuten warf man mir "sexual harassment" vor, anschließend "rape apologize" und letztlich nannte man mich "nazi".

 

Sowas einfach immer bejahen. Das regt die dann nur noch mehr auf.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (5. Januar 2018)

Sowas einfach immer bejahen. Das regt die dann nur noch mehr auf.



Danke für den Hinweis. Vielleicht fallen so ein paar der Plagen einem Herzinfarkt zum Opfer.


----------



## Aun (5. Januar 2018)

ich hab Blagen gelesen   tod allen kleinen kackbratzen!


----------



## Manowar (8. Januar 2018)

Carolina Panthers sind nicht weiter. Im letzten entscheidenden Zug nen sack.. fu. 
Ich hab die übelste Erkältung die ich je hatte und dann sowas ey..
Ich bin abgefuckt.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (8. Januar 2018)

Meine Saints sind weiter lalalalalala.

Aber find's schade, Cam gucke ich gerne zu.


----------



## Manowar (8. Januar 2018)

Wow.

Sei mir doch mal unsympathisch.


----------



## Aun (8. Januar 2018)

Ich hab die übelste Erkältung die ich je hatte und dann sowas ey..
Ich bin abgefuckt.

 

wo hastn dir den mumuhusten schon wieder eingefangen?

@manowar hast mein mitgefühl


----------



## Manowar (8. Januar 2018)

Ich vermute von Freunden die aus der DomRep kamen.

 

So ist man mir sympathisch!

Saß in den letzten 2 Minuten wie ein Kind vorm TV


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (8. Januar 2018)

Wow.
Sei mir doch mal unsympathisch.




Sorry, werde dann mal Patriots Fan, Feminist und Befürworter von Zensur.


----------



## Manowar (8. Januar 2018)

Sei einfach Panthers Fan und alles ist wieder gut.

Bis dahin find ich dich scheisse


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (8. Januar 2018)

Was uns trennt ist, dass du bestimmt 1 Hundemensch bist..


----------



## Manowar (8. Januar 2018)

Katze


----------



## Aun (8. Januar 2018)

manowar wird mir immer sympathischer. ich liebe katzen


----------



## spectrumizer (8. Januar 2018)

Katzen sind shice.


----------



## Aun (8. Januar 2018)

hunde sind shice. kacken und pissen überall hin. und stinken ausm maul


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (8. Januar 2018)

Katze 


Pls heirate mich


----------



## Manowar (8. Januar 2018)

Nenene. Du meintest letztens du dürftest fremdheiraten, um dich Finanziell besser zu stellen.

 

 

Hab heute Benzin für den Diesel getankt <3

"Das trifft sich ja ganz gut. Für ihr Auto gibts eine Rückrufaktion."

Dreckskarre. Hätte am Benzin verrecken sollen!


----------



## spectrumizer (8. Januar 2018)

hunde sind shice. kacken und pissen überall hin. und stinken ausm maul

 

Kacke kann man wegräumen. Und Katzen stink0rn auch ausm Mowl. So.  

 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nisx3jL4l9k


----------



## Aun (8. Januar 2018)

erzähle nicht. ich hab noch nie ne katze besessen, die ausm maul gestunken hat. möge dein köter dir die bude voll pissen    räum das weg!


----------



## Manowar (9. Januar 2018)

Wenn ich am Rechner sitze und sie mal wieder stundenlang meine Stirn leckt, rieche ich schon manchmal Mundgeruch.

Aber gerade bei der Kleinen ist mir das egal 

War echt schwierig mit ihr. Ausm Tierheim geholt da war sie 2-3 Jahre.

Hat mir permanent die Beine zerkratzt. Einmal mein Bein hochgelaufen und mir knapp neben die Eier ins Bein gebissen (kacke tat das weh).

Ne 100 %ige Kuschelkatze wird sie nie, aber ohne mich würde sie warscheinlich immernoch im Tierheim vergammeln, weil jeder sie zurückgebracht hätte. 

 

Das in die Bude pissen hab ich bei Hunden noch nie mitbekommen. Wenns nicht gerade diese Chihuahua sind oder Ähnliche kleine.

Chihuahuas sind für mich aber auch keine Hunde.

Ich hätte eigentlich auch gerne ein Hund. Sind tolle Tiere.

Hab aber einfach kein Nerv bei Wind und Wetter raus zu müssen. Nach einer durchzechten Nacht etc..die üblichen negativ Punkte eben.


----------



## Aun (9. Januar 2018)

das problem mit chihuahuas ist, das viele leute sie mit, den degenerierten portmonee großen fußhupen, assoziieren. richtige nicht zu tode gezüchtete sind ja fast wie ein spitz.
aber da muss ich dir zustimmen "Nach einer durchzechten Nacht etc..die üblichen negativ Punkte eben." nee danke, geh alleine raus


----------



## Manowar (9. Januar 2018)

Soll nicht heissen, das es keine Tiere sind und nicht auch niedlich sein können. Für mich aber kein richtiger Hund 

Nachbarn von uns haben auch nen Spitz. Auch so ein richtig kleiner, flauschiger Ball. Natürlich total niedlich etc pp.. spiel ne Minute mit dem und der ist am röcheln, als würde er gleich sterben.

Einfach nicht schön sowas.

Menschen die sich so Tiere anschaffen, sollten sich mal ein Röntgenbild von dem Schädel angucken. Bzw am besten mal einen in der Hand halten, um zu sehen was sie für einen Mutanten kaufen.

 

Und um Ärger zu entgehen:

#alllifesmatter 

#respectmutants


----------



## spectrumizer (16. Januar 2018)

möge dein köter dir die bude voll pissen   

 

Das macht sie nicht. Nur ab und zu den gelben Sack ausräumen, wenn ich weg bin und vergesse die Küche zu zu machen.


----------



## Aun (16. Januar 2018)

gelber sack waxs ist das? das ist ja hinterwäldlerisch


----------



## Manowar (16. Januar 2018)

Haben wir auch. Aber wir haben sogar einen Mülleimer dafür! 

Finde die Mülltrennung einfach nur dämlich.

Wird am Ende doch eh noch tausendfach sortiert.


----------



## ZAM (16. Januar 2018)

Extra ein System bauen zu müssen, um versteckte Referer-Links auszuhebeln. -.-


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (23. Januar 2018)

Studenten. Unendlich/10

Haben eben ein Referat über Flucht und Migration gehalten. Das erste was ich sagte: Wir bedienen uns soziologischen Beobachtungen, offiziellen Statistiken und halten unsere Aussagen NEUTRAL und WERTFREI.
Sodass man alles nüchtern betrachten kann.
Haben dann erstmal mit einem kleinen Rollenspiel angefangen, in dem sich jeder in einem Partnerrollenspiel mal empathisieren kann. Was seine Beweggründe wären, seine Ängste, seine Motivation.
Da springt einer auf und pöbelt rum "DAS SIND DOCH NUR KLISCHEES WIR KÖNNEN UNS DAS DOCH GAR NICHT VORSTELLEN WAS DIE ERLEBT HABEN. DAS IST SCHEISSE.
Meinte dann, dass man durch Perspektivwechsel neue Erfahrungen machen und mit Klischees sogar aufräumen kann. Auch fragte ich ihn warum die Didaktik des Rollenspiels bei seinem Vortrag über Obdachlosigkeit in Ordnung ist. Und nicht etwas von Doppelmoral hat. 
Dort wurden auch nur Klischees bedient. Oft ist halt was dran. Damit meine ich nichts negatives.
Er hat dann den Mund gehalten und war eingeschnappt.
Dann gings erstmal weiter über Fluchten allgemein wie zB. der Völkerwanderung, Auswanderung von Deutschen dies das. War alles okay.
Haben dann mal Statistiken über Befragungen von Flüchtlingen gezeigt. Sie an: Angst vor XYZ, Verfolgung, Wirtschaft, Krieg und Co waren ganz oben. Ja warum sollte man auch sonst Flüchten. Hat der Herr aber nich mitbekommen, weil er geschmollt hat.
Anschließend haben wir über Traumata aufgeklärt, wie soe entstehen... Gründe... dies das.
Meldet sich eine: ich glaube ich hab ein Trauma und FÄNGT AN HYSTERISCH ZU HEULEN.
(Haben keinerlei Triggerwörter oder so benutzt. Ich wusste schon warum.)
Funfact: War nicht die erste die ich zum Weinen gebracht hab. Sicher auch nicht die letzte.

Habe dann Anhand unseres Bildungsysstems und damaligen Fehlentscheidungen der Politik erklärt warum es so viele Menschen mit Migrationsgeschichte gibt, die keinen Beitrag zu den Sozialversicherungen leisten aka Existenzminimum beziehen. Das ist keine Wertung, das ist nicht meine Ansicht, es ist einfach so logisch erklärbar. ANHAND VON FUCKING STATISTIKEN.

Vielleicht sollte man keine soziale Arbeit studieren, wenn man Angst hat die Büchse der soziologischen Pandora zu öffnen. Wer einfach nur "helfen" aber nicht verstehen und oder forschen will ist hier falsch. 
Immer witzig wir werden motiviert kritisch zu hinterfragen etc., machste es wird gejammert und geheult.

Der Anteil ans SJW Opfern ist bei uns einfach immens und der Großteil unserer männlichen Studenten sind White Knights und eher so Ande Teilzeit. 

Wem der Text zu lange ist:
Hab wen zum heulen gebracht und ich hasse Studenten.


----------



## Manowar (23. Januar 2018)

Die hat sich gemeldet und hat wirklich gesagt "Ich glaube ich habe ein Trauma" ?

Geht man da nicht einfach mal eben vor die Tür?


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (23. Januar 2018)

Leider ja.

"Ich glaube ich habe da wohl etwas verpasst" sagte sie noch. 

Und das jetzt auch kein Fakeweinen oder so. Keine Ahnung was da dann los war lel


----------



## spectrumizer (23. Januar 2018)

Und das jetzt auch kein Fakeweinen oder so. Keine Ahnung was da dann los war lel


Ist glaube bei vielen Menschen so. Wenn einmal die "Schleusen" geöffnet sind, kommt alles raus was sich so über die Jahre angestaut hat. Da hat das Weinen dann meist garnichts mehr mit der ursprünglichen Situation zu tun.


----------



## spectrumizer (23. Januar 2018)

Was mich grad aufregt:

Es gibt nirgends mehr gescheite Grafikkarten. Weder online, noch in Läden. Und wenn, dann nur zum üüüüüüüüüüüüübelsten Wucherpreis. WTF! Schlimmer als damals in der DDR an Bananen zu kommen.

10/10


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (23. Januar 2018)

Witzig
https://www.idealo.de/preisvergleich/OffersOfProduct/5036122_-geforce-gtx-1080-ex-oc-8192mb-gddr5x-kfa.html

Das ist meine. Habe sie für 539,- neu gekauft im Juni.
Im Juli stand sie bei 580,- (ca.) im November/Dezember bei unter 500 und jetzt geht sie steil nach oben. Sollte meine mal ausbauen. Spiele ja eh nur League..


----------



## Cyrus_the_Virus (23. Januar 2018)

Was mich grad aufregt:

Es gibt nirgends mehr gescheite Grafikkarten. Weder online, noch in Läden. Und wenn, dann nur zum üüüüüüüüüüüüübelsten Wucherpreis. WTF! Schlimmer als damals in der DDR an Bananen zu kommen.

10/10

 

hat etwas mit den bekloppten (finde ich) kryptowährungen zu tun, zur zeit. muss man schauen wann das vorbei geht. kann sich aber auch hinziehen.


----------



## Manowar (23. Januar 2018)

Jain.

Kryptowährung ist nicht so bekloppt. Unser reales Geld ist quasi auch nur noch Krypto. Es gibt eben kein Goldstandard mehr. Also ist auch unser Euro -mehr oder minder- eine Kryptowährung.

Wenn man sich z.B. den Kurs von Bitcoin anguckt, sieht man haargenau das Diagramm, welches sich auch bei der Finanzblase abzeichnet.

Eine Inflation von offiziellen ~1,8% wird der realen Inflation vorgetäuscht etc pp.

Es wird bald krachen.

Tschö Euro.

 

Ich würde mir momentan eine gebrauchte Karte kaufen. 

Auf die Finanzkrise warten und dann was neues kaufen


----------



## Aun (23. Januar 2018)

naja man muss halt auch beachten: solange es bei 0% zinsen bleibt kann man ja noch schön auf rate kaufen. sollten die aber wie geplant jetzt iwann doch die zinsen anheben.....


----------



## Patiekrice (23. Januar 2018)

Ich würde mir momentan eine gebrauchte Karte kaufen.

 

Habe hier noch einige rumliegen. Habe statt auf Gold vor einigen Jahren auf Grafikkarten gesetzt. l o l  kekek.

 

 

 

tt: Meine Nachbarn. Irgendwer (evtl auch mehr als nur eine Partei) nutzt mein Waschmittel mit. Werde es in Zukunft nicht mehr im Waschkeller lagern. Aber hat jemand einen Tip, was ich in die (bald) leeren Flaschen füllen kann, damit die Wäsche von denen richtig abgefuckt wird, wenn sie es wieder benutzen?


----------



## Manowar (23. Januar 2018)

naja man muss halt auch beachten: solange es bei 0% zinsen bleibt kann man ja noch schön auf rate kaufen. sollten die aber wie geplant jetzt iwann doch die zinsen anheben.....

 

Hört sich vermeintlich einfach an.

Geld (in dem Fall der Euro) wird komplett an Wert verlieren. (Als krasses Beispiel Venezuela)

Da ist diese Aussage, bzw diese Vermutung nicht richtig.

Dazu hat unsere "Regierung" noch beschlossen, das jedes Konto "gepfändet" werden kann (nicht nur die Konten mit 100k+ .ALLE!)

Ihr könnt euch den Rest zusammenrechnen.

Ich warte momentan auf den Crash. Dann muss man ~5 Jahre abwarten.

Dann kaufe ich ein Haus.

 


 

Habe hier noch einige rumliegen. Habe statt auf Gold vor einigen Jahren auf Grafikkarten gesetzt. l o l  kekek.

 

 

 

tt: Meine Nachbarn. Irgendwer (evtl auch mehr als nur eine Partei) nutzt mein Waschmittel mit. Werde es in Zukunft nicht mehr im Waschkeller lagern. Aber hat jemand einen Tip, was ich in die (bald) leeren Flaschen füllen kann, damit die Wäsche von denen richtig abgefuckt wird, wenn sie es wieder benutzen?

 

Bleiche ist immer super. Mit der Anmerkung um mich abzusichern: Das wäre dann Sachbeschädigung. Das wird strafrechtlich verfolgt.

Wenn es gefährlich werden soll und du deine Nachbarn hasst, kannst du mir eine PN schreiben.


----------



## Patiekrice (23. Januar 2018)

Ist es nicht auch Diebstahl von denen einfach meine Sachen zu nutzen? Also würden sie, um meine Straftaten anzeigen zu können, erst ihre eigene zugeben müssen?


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (23. Januar 2018)

Sekundenkleber. :-)


----------



## Aun (23. Januar 2018)

wie war das mit dem greentext?
(
be me.
girlfriend of roommates always uses my shampoo without permission.
started jizzing in the shampoo
several weeks later, she's pregnant.
pretends she didn't cheat, both always use condoms
both white af
i'm 100% greek af)

leider eine andere situation 
ich wäre auch für starke bleiche. ist doch das selbe wie mit dem abführmittel gegen essensdiebe


----------



## Manowar (23. Januar 2018)

Auch Abführmittel wäre Körperverletzung.

Wir leben in einem bescheuertem Staat.

Selbstjustiz ist schlimmer als Mord.

Und ja, natürlich ist es Diebstahl. Aber es geht ja nicht um Steuergelder.


----------



## Aun (24. Januar 2018)

pfff. drauf geschissen. wenn der eine dir ans bein pissen will muss er erstmal auspacken warum er dir ans bein pissen will. ergo angeschissen. alles andere wäre mir in dem moment egal


----------



## Manowar (24. Januar 2018)

Versteht mich nicht falsch. Ich würde eine Sprengfalle dranbauen. Soll derjenige doch nen Finger verlieren. Mir egal..

 

Wollte mich nur absichern


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (24. Januar 2018)

Deutschland ist eh das Land des juristischen Täterschutzes. 

Wenn ich du wäre Patie würde ich da irgendwas richtig ätzendes reinmachen oder halt starke Bleiche.
Warum solltest du schadensersatzpflichtig sein, wenn sie ungefragt DEINE Sachen nutzen.

Du kannst in deinen Bottichen jegliche (legalen) Substanzen aufbewahren die du möchtest.


----------



## Patiekrice (24. Januar 2018)

Ich überlege mir was :^)

 

Nervt mich halt echt, dass ich mit meinem Waschmittel 2-3 Wäschen machen konnte und andere es dann geleert haben.


----------



## Manowar (24. Januar 2018)

Dann kanns aber doch nicht nur einer sein oder? Da bedient sich doch das ganze Haus.

Oder du wäscht deine Klamotten nie!


----------



## Patiekrice (24. Januar 2018)

Ja, ich gehe davon aus dass es mehr als eine Partei ist. Ich wasche so alle 1-2 Wochen. Hab halt viel Kleidung und daher nicht so schnell einen Mangel


----------



## Manowar (24. Januar 2018)

Viel zu übertrieben.

Nach etwa 2-3 Wochen wechsle ich meine Unterhose.

Weiber ..


----------



## Aun (24. Januar 2018)

in etwa der rhytmus, in dem manche ihren bh wechseln ^^


----------



## Schrottinator (24. Januar 2018)

Hallo


----------



## Manowar (24. Januar 2018)

Ich wechsle meinen BH nie


----------



## Patiekrice (24. Januar 2018)

Hallo

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manowar (24. Januar 2018)

Damn..die ist süß..

 

Beruhigt gerade.. 

 

Mercedes 5/5

Von Garantie weiß dieser Scheisshaufen NICHTS.

In 3 Jahren schon 3 Rückrufaktion (Die Dieselscheisse steht bei dem Auto noch aus).

Permanent wird verschlimmbessert.

Die Meister erzählen eine Scheisse, die nicht durchgeführt wurde. Mechaniker untereinander spielen sich gegenseitig aus.

Am 9.1. mein Auto zum Tüv gegeben und 2-3 Sachen machen lassen (nochmal: 3 Jahre alt). 

Seitdem lässt mich das Auto wegen der scheiss e-Handbremse nicht losfahren. Heute 2 mal das Spiel.. muss dann permanent warten, dass der Fehler durch Zufall wieder verschwindet. Stehe jedes mal 5 Minuten blöde rum und mache den Motor an und aus.

Habe die Rechnung noch nicht bekommen und wusste nicht, was sie genau am Auto gemacht haben.

Also angerufen und angefordert "Wir haben nichts elektronisches gemacht - das tut mit Leid".

Der erste Punkt auf dem Schrieb "Elektrische Prüfung"

Mercedes - FICK DICH /5


----------



## spectrumizer (24. Januar 2018)

tt: Meine Nachbarn. Irgendwer (evtl auch mehr als nur eine Partei) nutzt mein Waschmittel mit. Werde es in Zukunft nicht mehr im Waschkeller lagern. Aber hat jemand einen Tip, was ich in die (bald) leeren Flaschen füllen kann, damit die Wäsche von denen richtig abgefuckt wird, wenn sie es wieder benutzen?


Chlor.


----------



## spectrumizer (24. Januar 2018)

Witzig
https://www.idealo.de/preisvergleich/OffersOfProduct/5036122_-geforce-gtx-1080-ex-oc-8192mb-gddr5x-kfa.html

Das ist meine. Habe sie für 539,- neu gekauft im Juni.
Im Juli stand sie bei 580,- (ca.) im November/Dezember bei unter 500 und jetzt geht sie steil nach oben. Sollte meine mal ausbauen. Spiele ja eh nur League..

 
Ja, Weihnachten 2016 habe ich auch noch 'ne GTX1080 bei Cyberport zu 'nem vernünftigenPreis bekommen. Glaube auch um die 500,- rum.
Aber jetzt werden Vega56 z.B. für knapp 800 bis 1000 pro Karte verkauft, sowohl offiziell (Mindfactory, Alternate, CaseKing), als auch bei eBay. Hätte man sich damals wirklich mit eindecken sollen. Hätte man heute so mind. 200-300 pro Karte Profit gemacht. 
 
hat etwas mit den bekloppten (finde ich) kryptowährungen zu tun, zur zeit. muss man schauen wann das vorbei geht. kann sich aber auch hinziehen.


Ja, ich weiß. Ist wie damals im Goldrausch: Das meiste Geld haben die Leute gemacht, die Pickel (Pickaxe) verkauft haben. 
Heute sind es NVidia und AMD. Wobei man da wohl auch davon ausgehen könnte, dass die in ihren Fabriken selber riesige Farmen stehen haben. 

Vom Prinzip her finde ich Cryptos gut und kann mir echt vorstellen, dass das Konzept das Geld der Zukunft werden könnte. Hab mir auch damals 2016 und 2017 immer mal wieder ein paar Bitcoins gekauft. Eigentlich nur aus Spaß. Und dann total vergessen. Bis ich dann letztens mal mit dem Inhaber von meinem Lieblingsitaliener im Gespräch auf das Thema gekommen bin und er mir sagte, dass BTC ja jetzt über 5.000,- wert sei und ich so "WTF!?   " Hab aber da nicht verkauft, nur umgetauscht und eine andere Crypto und halte meine Coins immer noch. Aber nach dem Kurssturz seit Weihnachten hätte ich mir gewünscht, dass ich verkauft hätte. Aber jetzt lohnt sich's noch nicht. Also erstmal weiter "HODL"-en!
 
Aber bis Cryptos unser "Fiat"-Geld ablösen könnten wird es noch ein langer und steiniger Weg werden. Der Staat wird sich mit Sicherheit nicht so einfach die Butter vom Brot nehmen lassen und regulieren und eingreifen was das Zeug hält. Und im Moment gibt es auch einfach noch viel zu viel Cryptos (glaube über 1.500 verschiedene Coins). Irgendwas wird sich da durchsetzen. Bitcoin aber mit Sicherheit nicht, zu lahme Technik (~5 Transaktionen pro Sekunde, im Vergleich zu VISA ~3.000 TPS, bis zu 56.000 TPS möglich).


----------



## Manowar (24. Januar 2018)

"Insider" sagen gerade, das der Dollar am ~28.1. kaputt geht.

Wenn Edelmetalle dann nicht mehr am Boden gehalten werden können, geht der Preis der Cryptos auch in den Boden.

Also aufpassen die Tage


----------



## spectrumizer (25. Januar 2018)

Ach, es gab schon so viele "Doomsday Prophecies". Die letzte "100% DOLLAR COLLAPSE" war für den 27.09.2017 angekündigt. Und was ist passiert? Nichts. 

Wenn es einen Dollar-Kollaps geben sollte, würde genau das Gegenteil mit Cryptos passieren: TO THE MOON!  

Vorher noch schnell nachkaufen ...


----------



## Manowar (25. Januar 2018)

Dieser Tag tauchte jetzt nur frisch auf 

Generell muss es aber ja bald mal wirklich passieren.

 

Du hast wirklich direkt zu Anfang Krypto gekauft? Bist du dann nicht quasi reich?


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (25. Januar 2018)

Ich hab in Philcoins investiert.


----------



## Patiekrice (25. Januar 2018)

Ich hab in Philcoins investiert.

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manowar (25. Januar 2018)

Ansich schon echt geil, aber der Blick noch 

 

Hat mich für heute das erste mal richtig lachen lassen. Danke Patie


----------



## Manowar (29. Januar 2018)

Gestern Abend vom Restaurant zurück.."jetzt mal noch gepflegt die Füße hoch"

TV kaputt..

Anstelle der 55Zoll gucken wir jetzt auf wunderschöne ~27.


----------



## Manowar (7. Februar 2018)

Deutschland hat nun die Türkei überholt  

Jeder hat sich beschwert, dass die Türkische Regierung einfach Twitteraccounts "ausblendet".

In Deutschland -im Land der Meinungsfreiheit- sind es mehr. GZ 

 

 

3 Beiträge untereinander.. ich könnte mich noch über mehr aufregen!

z.B. fahre ich momentan einen schwarz/gelben Smart.


----------



## Aun (7. Februar 2018)

oh ein ´dortmund fan 

btt: diese dämliche lobhudelei auf paderborn. wie toll sie sich doch gegen die bayern geschlagen haben.... alter


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (8. Februar 2018)

Fastnacht 10/10

Wieder ständig irgendwelche Spasten unterwegs die sich im Zug übergeben.

Oh, wenn wir bei Fußball sind ebenfalls 10/10.

Als wäre der Beschiss im spiel gegen Leverkusen schon nicht dreist genug gewesen, wird danach der Videobeweis über den Klee gelobt. (Tah, Kohr, Bailey mit Tätigkeit vom Platz sowie Elfer für Bremen der nicht gegeben wurde)
Dann besitzt der Schmiertrainer von leverkusen (ja der mit der schwalbe) noch die Dreistigkeit gestern in der Talkshow von Demut, Disziplin und gutem Verhalten von ihm und seiner Mannschaft zu sprechen. 

Da bekommt man echt zu viel


----------



## Patiekrice (8. Februar 2018)

Deswegen bin ich aus dem Ruhrgebiet weggezogen.


----------



## Aun (8. Februar 2018)

dresden kann sich auch nicht mit ruhm bekleckern was kotzen angeht ^^


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (8. Februar 2018)

Kann mich nächstes Jahr um die Zeit jemand eine Woche in Obhut nehmen. Ich ertrage diesen Lärm und das Gekotze nicht.


----------



## Patiekrice (8. Februar 2018)

Aber wenigstens ohne Jecken, Aun


----------



## Aun (8. Februar 2018)

das stimmt allerdings. dafür gibts ja bunte republik neustadt


----------



## Manowar (9. Februar 2018)

Kann mich nächstes Jahr um die Zeit jemand eine Woche in Obhut nehmen. Ich ertrage diesen Lärm und das Gekotze nicht.

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aun (9. Februar 2018)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


hätte ja auch noch was frei, aber kannst ruhig zu manowar gehen


----------



## Manowar (9. Februar 2018)

Ihr könnt auch alle kommen!


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (9. Februar 2018)

Oh ihr zwei seid so liebenswert.


----------



## Aun (9. Februar 2018)

achja btw.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manowar (20. Februar 2018)

Noice.

Genau 2 Monate vor unserer Hochzeit stehen wir ohne Pastorin da <3

Alles besprochen und gemacht und getan.. jetzt ist sie auf einmal gegen alles was geplant war.

Eigene Musik? Blöd.

Eigenes Ehegelübde? Blöd.

Eine Mischung? Blöd.

Ich stehe vorne und lasse sie durch ihren Vater nach vorn begleiten? Blöd.

Überflüssige Stühle beiseite schaffen (und danach wieder hinstellen)? Blöd.

 

Jetzt noch kurz vor knapp einen freien Trauredner finden..yeah.

Ich hab ne Ahnung, wer ab sofort keine Kirchensteuer mehr zahlt.

 

Bin ja wirklich kein Kirchentreuer Mensch. (Kat. ist für mich eh durch).

Ich glaube auch nicht wirklich an Gott. Aber auf dem Sterbebett betet jeder.

Habe die Kirchensteuer auch nur weiter gezahlt, wegen Kindergärten, Hospizen, u.Ä.

Aber auch da hat man die Schnauze voll, wenn man hintenrum was erfährt.

Kirchensteuer -> fick dich.


----------



## Aun (20. Februar 2018)

was hat die steuer mit kiga usw zu tun? hab da null plan


----------



## spectrumizer (21. Februar 2018)

Die Kirche ist sowieso das schlimmste Übel, was der Menschheit je widerfahren ist.


----------



## Patiekrice (21. Februar 2018)

was hat die steuer mit kiga usw zu tun? hab da null plan

 

Viele Kindergärten sind kirchliche Einrichtungen und sehen es gerne, wenn die Eltern des Kindes in der Kirche sind :>


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (21. Februar 2018)

Die Kirche ist sowieso das schlimmste Übel, was der Menschheit je widerfahren ist.



Nein, dass ist die SJW Bewegung.


----------



## spectrumizer (22. März 2018)

Blade Runner 2049: Verstehste durch den Hall an vielen Stellen kaum was ...


----------



## Aun (22. März 2018)

du sollst dir ja auch nicht die 1080 version mit mic anschauen!


----------



## Annovella (27. März 2018)

Hmmm so RICHTIG regt mich eigentlich nichts auf und hat mich nie aufgeregt, außer meine Ex-Frau *g*
Spaß beiseite. Ich hasse Besserwisser bei denen man während sie reden schon merkt, dass sie eigentlich keine Ahnung haben. In CSGO gibt es z.B. viele die, wenn sie tot sind, anderen zuschauen und meinen einem sagen zu müssen, was man zutun hat. Im WoW PvP gibt es solch Leute auch die glauben sie seien die Götter schlechthin, aber haben gar keine Ahnung usw.
 

Selbst im letzten Freizeitfußballturnier hatte ich zwei dieser Sorte bei mir in der Mannschaft. Die waren zum ersten Mal dabei und haben direkt im ersten Spiel nach 2 Minuten rumgestänkert. Nach dem Spiel habe ich den beiden die Meinung gegeigt und klipp und klar gesagt, was Sache ist (auch lauter ) und danach lief es wie aus dem nichts richtig gut und wir haben jedes Spiel gewonnen.

 

Also alles in allem regen mich am Meisten Leute auf die keine Ahnung von etwas haben, dann aber so tun als wüssten sie alles. Ich lebe getreu nach dem Motto: Wenn ich keine Ahnung habe, halte ich lieber die Klappe oder sage allen deutlich, dass ich mir nicht sicher bin und bin zurückhaltender.


----------



## Annovella (27. März 2018)

Die Kirche ist sowieso das schlimmste Übel, was der Menschheit je widerfahren ist.

Naja, es gibt viel schlimme Dinge, wenn wir schon damit anfangen. Auch diese machthungrigen Psychopathen (die auch in der Kirche sind) sind schlimm. Dabei müssen wir nicht einmal über Stalin, Hitler usw. reden, sondern auch schon im kleineren Rahmen. Schaut man sich die aktuelle politische Lage an, egal ob Nord-Korea, Russland, Deutschland, England, Frankreich, der nahe Osten oder die USA, dann gibt es überall diese egoistischen, machthungrigen und intoleranten Ars.... die nur für Probleme sorgen. Und man kann sogar noch tiefer gehen und einen Großteil der Politiker und Firmenmanager anmerken. Getreu nach dem Motto "Früher wurden Sklaven mit Peitschen angetrieben, heute sind es Terminkalender", denn die Menschen werden von Kirche, Politik und Unternehmensführungen nur ausgenutzt und gelenkt.


----------



## spectrumizer (27. März 2018)

du sollst dir ja auch nicht die 1080 version mit mic anschauen!

 

Ne ne, is die BluRay Version.  Die Szenen in dem Archiv, der Monolog von Niander Wallace und dann später die Gespräche in dem "Arbeitslager" haben in der deutschen Synchro extrem viel Hall und Echo. Wird auch in diversen Foren und Kritiken negativ erwähnt: http://blu-ray-rezensionen.net/blade-runner-2049-4k-uhd/


----------



## Aun (27. März 2018)

das war auch nur spaß. das ist mir auch aufgefallen, habe es dann aber als ästhetik des films abgetan. geht einem die ersten paar sekunden echt auf den senkel. im fall von wallace passt es zu dem riesigen leeren raum. er spricht normal, aber der ton wird trotzdem reflektiert. abgesehen davon ist die akustik aber bombastisch und bläst dich auf einer 5.1 un dmehr einfach weg


----------



## spectrumizer (28. März 2018)

Hab keine 5.1, nur normalen TV Lautsprecher.   Und da verstehste leider gar nix von dem, was da so gesprochen wird.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (6. April 2018)

Das der DFB die Sperrung von Petersen zurückgenommen hat. Eigentlich gelten Schiedsrichterentscheidungen als "unantastbar". 
Im Video sieht man klar, dass er ihn antippt und was sagt. Außerdem wo kommen wir hin, wenn der Schiedsrichter nun dem Spieler hinterherrennen muss. Sehe da die Schuld eindeutig beim Spieler. Zumal was erwartet er wenn er da rummosert?
Als würde der lächerliche Videobeweis den Schiedsrichten nicht schon genug zur Last fallen war diese Autoritätsuntergrabung seitens des Dfb der absolute Genickbruch.
Ich prognostiziere das in Zukunft diverse Spieler plötzlich schwerhörig sind oder die Karte einfach ignorieren und später den Petersen machen.
Könnte schon als Wort durch gehen. Den Petersen machen => ignorieren von Verwarnungen.


----------



## Aun (6. April 2018)

was ist passiert? hab kein fussball geschaut


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (6. April 2018)

Petersen meckert, dreht sich weg, Stieler gibt im Gelb (Stupst ihn an und nennt die Trikotnummer von Petersen gelb!) 
3 Minuten später meckert Petersen wieder rum. Folge gelb-rot.
Er und Streich regen sich tierisch auf Petersen hätte ja nich mitbekommen das er gelb bekommen hat blabla.

Peinliche Nummer


----------



## Aun (6. April 2018)

ok hab grad mal nachgelesen. what the fuck.......


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (18. April 2018)

Episode 8 The Last Jedi.

Weiß gar nicht wo ich anfangen soll, aber am Meisten regt mich wohl der Humor in dem Film auf. Das kam wie ne schwache Parodie rüber.


----------



## Volker1234 (22. April 2018)

Hi,

 

mich regt ein blödes gelaber auf.

 

Viele Grüße

Volker1234


----------



## ZAM (22. April 2018)

Episode 8 The Last Jedi.

Weiß gar nicht wo ich anfangen soll, aber am Meisten regt mich wohl der Humor in dem Film auf. Das kam wie ne schwache Parodie rüber.

 

Ich habe gestern noch mal E7 geschaut. E8 macht so ziemlich alles kaputt, was darin aufgebaut wurde.

Bester Star Wars-Film seit Disneys Übernahme ist und bleibt bisher Rogue One.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (22. April 2018)

Ich habe gestern noch mal E7 geschaut. E8 macht so ziemlich alles kaputt, was darin aufgebaut wurde.

Bester Star Wars-Film seit Disneys Übernahme ist und bleibt bisher Rogue One.

 

Ich will jetzt hier nicht über Meinungen diskutieren, aber ich finde Episode 7 um einiges besser als Schnarch One und TLJ. Rogue One hatte ein riesen Problem und das waren die Schauspieler. Null Emotionen, null Sympathie, null Empathie. Die hatten wirklich nichts. Da fand ich den Roboter noch mit am Besten.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (22. April 2018)

Ohja Rogue One fand ich auch schlimm. Hab 7 nich gesehen, aber bisher hat mir keiner der neuen Filme gefalle .
Schließe mich Shikari bezüglich RO komplett an.


----------



## Aun (22. April 2018)

gesteinigt sollt ihr stümper werden!


----------



## spectrumizer (22. April 2018)

Hab 7 nich gesehen, [...]


Episode 7:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ZAM (22. April 2018)

Ohje - Beitrag von Aun liken müssen ...5/5


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (22. April 2018)

Eben den fucking Grill aufgebaut. 2 1/2 Stunden.

 

Die Klappe für die Kohle ist falsch gebohrt, sodass es nicht richtig hält. Werd die Tage dann diese Plomben im Scharnier rausknipsen, das Ding drehen und mit kleinen Schrauben befestigen. Wie kann man so behindert sein. Abgesehen davon hat nix wirklich gepasst. Bei Metall ungenau fräsen ist halt behindert.


----------



## Aun (22. April 2018)

was kaufst du auch nen 10 &#8364; grill von dr tanke? hol dir nen thüros grill und fertig, mit den dingern hast nie probleme


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (27. April 2018)

Das weder KDM noch Ulisses Spiele (deren deutscher Lager-/Vertriebspartner) es für nötig halten Versandbestätigungen rauszuhauen.
5 Minuten bevor ich los zur Arbeit muss klingelt's an der Tür und das Spiel ist da.
Bin jetzt ultra hyped und aufgeregt. Natürlich steht es jetzt da bis heute Abend in seiner Folie und wartet. 

Meine Ungeduld 5/5


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (8. Mai 2018)

Selina Kyle in der Serie Gotham.

5/5 so ein unsympathischer nerviger Charakter.

Die Dark Knight Selina Kyle hingegen is geil


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (9. Juni 2018)

Bafög.

 

Foglender Beitrag nur für nicht Admins/Mods



Spoiler



Du offenbarst diesen Hurensöhnen alles. Alles-Alles-Alles.

 

Heute kam dann der Brief: Ja huch wir haben uns verrechnet bis nächsten Monat wollen wir XXXX (ja vierstellig) Euro sofort zurückhaben sonst dies oder jenes.

Fick doch deine Mutter, ganz ehrlich. Nur weil einer deren Mitarbeiter zu behindert in der Möhre ist meinen Beitrag (der eh schon mega low ist) zu berechnen soll ich das jetzt ausbaden?

Ich sollte aufhören nebnher zu arbeiten. Hätte ich wahrscheinlich mehr für Lau und würde dem System schön auf der Tasche liegen. Oah fickt euch einfach alle.

 

Hab denen mal geschrieben, mal sehen was bei rum kommt. Selten so ein unfähigen Haufen gesehen. Schwanzlutscher.


----------



## MikolajPL (9. Juni 2018)

Ich muss gleich die anderen Themen durchsuchen wofür du das Geld ausgegeben hast ...
Ok, Spaß beiseite. Vielleicht war das dir gegenüber in der derzeitigen Situation auch unpassend.
 
Rede doch mal mit der BAföG-Behörde, ob eine Rückzahlung in Raten möglich ist.
Denen sollte doch klar sein, dass du nicht den gesamten Betrag auf Einmal zahlen kannst.


----------



## Schrottinator (10. Juni 2018)

Direkt bei denen Anrufen. Musste ich auch mal machen. Die gehen vorerst davon aus, dass das machbar ist. Man kann ja auch direkt mit denen Finanzierungspläne bereden.


----------



## Aun (11. Juni 2018)

ich sag es mal wie es ist: das bafög ist nicht dafür da deinen hobbies zu fröhnen. also warhammer, airsoft, wie war das mit dem haus?, fallen da mal komplett raus. sowas musst du dir mit dem job finanzieren.
wenn die jungs mitkriegen, dass du schindluder mit den beiträgen gemacht hast, bist du am arsch. die finanzierung eines hobbies fällt wohl nicht darunter, aber wohl am ende in die kategorie: "hab ichs nicht gesagt?"

ansonsten: anrufen, situation und umstände erklären. nachweise einreichen und um klärung/milde/tilgung beten. du hast bei dingen wo der staat mit drinne hängt IMMER den ganz kurzen. und nicht vergessen: freundlich bleiben


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (11. Juni 2018)

Ach Aun.


----------



## Aun (12. Juni 2018)

ach sozi. get your shit together! gib mal detailierte infos (auch pn)


----------



## tripmeup (22. Juni 2018)

Pfft, wenn die Kolegen so wie heute einfach meinen Essensscheiss wegessen, also da könnt ich so dermaqssen mich aufregen, weil ich meine man hats nicht gekauft, warum isst mans dann? Und soll ich echt alles wie im Kindergarten voll peinlich anpicken mit post-its? Also das ist mir auch etwas zu sehr kindisch.


----------



## spectrumizer (22. Juni 2018)

Bafög.


Dann warte mal ab, bis du Geld verdienst und das Finanzamt auf einmal feststellt, dass du Einkommensteuer nachzahlen musst.

Ich hatte nach einer Steuererklärung dann irgendwann mal einen Brief im Kasten, wo die auch "plötzlich" gemerkt haben, dass ich "sofort" über 12.000 EUR nachzahlen muss. Die denken dann auch, man wendet den ganzen Tag die Scheine im Keller mit der Schippe, damit die nicht schimmeln. Drecksverein. Bis heute.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (23. Juni 2018)

Der Bub verdient schon seit Jahren sein eigenes Geld, aber ich glaube das hat dich auch ziemlich erschreckt.  

 

Whatever, ist jetzt geklärt. Wie ich schon vermutet habe war es ein Fehler des Amtes und sowieso komplett an dem vorbei was Aun da gefaselt hat.


----------



## spectrumizer (2. Juli 2018)

60&#8364; Knöllchen für's Parken ohne gültigen Parkausweis @ Norwegen.  

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (2. Juli 2018)

Bremsen. Diese Mistviecher alter. 10/10
Wurde gestern beim Spieltag sicher 20x gebissen.

Schilde aus Plexiglas 10/10. Weil es immer, immer und wirklich IMMER Diskussionen und schlechte Laune mit sich bringt. 

Idioten die Sicherheitsabstände nicht einhalten.

Idioten die über der erlaubten Joule spielen UND dann Sicherheitsabstände ebenfalls nicht einhalten.

Ich bin echt nicht empfindlich und bis auf die Zähne sind mir die Treffer auch egal. Aber einer aus meinem Team hatte fast ein Steckschuss am Kopf, weil so ein Depp meinte aus 15m mit seiner fast 4 Joule Sniper abdrücken zu müssen?! Ich muss nicht erwähnen das er weit über dem erlaubten war oder?

Idioten die auf die Back Up Pflicht scheißen.

Saarländer sind einfach degeneriert, dass schlimme ist das man dann selber merkt wie die Hemmschwelle sinkt dem anderen nicht auch weh zu tun.


----------



## MikolajPL (3. Juli 2018)

Dann warte mal ab, bis du Geld verdienst und das Finanzamt auf einmal feststellt, dass du Einkommensteuer nachzahlen musst. Ich hatte nach einer Steuererklärung dann irgendwann mal einen Brief im Kasten, wo die auch "plötzlich" gemerkt haben, dass ich "sofort" über 12.000 EUR nachzahlen muss.

Vor der Abgabe der Steuererklärung kann man doch eine Vorabberechnung erstellen (entweder mit einem Steuerprogramm oder durch eine Steuerkanzlei).
Dann wäre die "Überraschung" nicht so plötzlich gekommen.


----------



## spectrumizer (4. Juli 2018)

Vor der Abgabe der Steuererklärung kann man doch eine Vorabberechnung erstellen (entweder mit einem Steuerprogramm oder durch eine Steuerkanzlei).
Dann wäre die "Überraschung" nicht so plötzlich gekommen.


Jein. Du kannst lange Zeit selbständig sein und ein "Kleinstunternehmen" betreiben, ohne dass der Fiskus was von dir will. Du musst keine Umsatzsteuer abführen, zahlst keine Einkommensteuer und die wollen daher auch keine Steuererklärung von dir haben.
Irgendwann muss sich aber jeder mal erklären. Vor allem weil der Fiskus verschiedene Möglichkeiten hat, Auskünfte von Banken zu erhalten. Da sehen die dann, dass sich der Kontostand von Herrn X im Vergleich zum Vorjahr stark erhöht hat und können dich anschreiben und eine Erklärung für zB die letzten zwei Jahre verlangen.
Und wenn deine Gewinne in den letzten zwei Jahren die Freibeträge (Einzelunternehmer, Ledig, ...) überschreiten, wollen alle dann natürlich nachträglich noch ihr Stück von der Torte haben. Der Fiskus die Einkommensteuer, Umsatzsteuer, dazu noch Vorrauszahlungen. Und dann kommt noch die Gemeinde mit der Gewerbesteuer und deren Vorauszahlung.

Auf sowas kann man sich schlecht vorbereiten, wenn man nicht gerade auf Buchhaltung steht und penibel das Ganze im Auge behält. Das hat schon viele Selbständige kalt erwischt und auch schon viele Existenzen bedroht.


----------



## Fordtaurus (15. Juli 2018)

Das ich im "Was hört und seht Ihr gerade" Threat den Aun nen Daumen nach oben gab... Aber Karel Gott mit nem "Paint it Black" cover?!  so 3,425.......8909/5


----------



## Aun (15. Juli 2018)

Das ich im "Was hört und seht Ihr gerade" Threat den Aun nen Daumen nach oben gab... Aber Karel Gott mit nem "Paint it Black" cover?!  so 3,425.......8909/5

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fordtaurus (16. Juli 2018)

Die Reputations steigen, es regt mich mich echt nur minimal auf, doch die Mysterien des Internets schaffen es, aus etwas eigentlich schlechtem (Flame, Hate) etwas scheinbar Gutes zu machen - Clicks generieren und Reaktionen hervor ruft....  ....  Der eine Like da is wieder von mir, weil Du, Aun, Deinen "Master of Gifs" wirklich verdient hast 

 

0,5/5


----------



## spectrumizer (16. Juli 2018)

Also ich persönlich verstehe immer noch nicht, was du meinst.


----------



## Dackel93 (17. Oktober 2018)

mein team bei lol


----------



## Fordtaurus (17. Oktober 2018)

Die "Neuinstallation" von DCUO...ständige Abbrüche. Wie lange soll das denn bei 31GB dauern wenn dat scheiss Prog immer nur maximal 250MB installiert und dann abbricht   5,42/5    

 

Das ich bei PoE gerade fast eine Woche auf Lvl79 rumhänge und partout nicht weiter komme -10% Exp beim Sterben ist aber auch schon ´n Happen 4,25/5


----------



## Magogan (11. April 2019)

immergrün! verweigert mir meinen Neukundenbonus (120 Euro) für Strom, weil die mir vorwerfen, ich würde das gewerblich nutzen. Die haben tatsächlich meine Adresse gegoogelt und meine Webseite gefunden! WTF???

In den AGB steht nur, dass ich Verbraucher i.S.d. §13 BGB sein muss, um den zu bekommen. Das bin ich aber, ich nutze den Strom überwiegend für Zwecke, die nicht meiner gewerblichen Tätigkeit zugeordnet werden können, zum Beispiel Spielen, Filme gucken, Essen zubereiten, Wäsche waschen etc.

Muss ich wirklich vor jedem Rechtsgeschäft erst einmal die Seriösität des anderen überprüfen? Was ist das für eine Welt? Aber die waren ja sogar gut bewertet bei Verivox, was soll ich denn noch machen?


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (11. April 2019)

Magogan schrieb:


> immergrün! verweigert mir meinen Neukundenbonus (120 Euro) für Strom, weil die mir vorwerfen, ich würde das gewerblich nutzen. Die haben tatsächlich meine Adresse gegoogelt und meine Webseite gefunden! WTF???
> 
> In den AGB steht nur, dass ich Verbraucher i.S.d. §13 BGB sein muss, um den zu bekommen. Das bin ich aber, ich nutze den Strom überwiegend für Zwecke, die nicht meiner gewerblichen Tätigkeit zugeordnet werden können, zum Beispiel Spielen, Filme gucken, Essen zubereiten, Wäsche waschen etc.
> 
> Muss ich wirklich vor jedem Rechtsgeschäft erst einmal die Seriösität des anderen überprüfen? Was ist das für eine Welt? Aber die waren ja sogar gut bewertet bei Verivox, was soll ich denn noch machen?


Deren Entscheidung ist rechtmäßig, da du deine Adresse eben auch gewerblich nutzt. Überwiegend ist ein auslegbarer Begriff. Somit können die eben entscheiden.

Woher sollen die auch wissen, dass du dort auch normal wohnst und wie viel du privat nutzt.
Du kannst dich natürlich an die wenden und auf Kulanz hoffen.
Rechtlich prüfen lassen wird dich im Zweifelsfall mehr Geld kosten.

An deiner Stelle hätte ich mit offenen Karten gespielt und vor Vertragsabschluss gefragt wie es sich mit deiner Gewerblichkeit verhält. Nicht das dir am Ende noch ein Betrugsversuch unterstellt wird.

Die Prüfung deiner Adresse zeugt eher von Seriösität, finde ich.

Das war jetzt keine Rechtsberatung.


----------



## spectrumizer (11. April 2019)

Denke das kommt da wohl echt auf den Anbieter an. Bin ja auch selbständig mit Home Office und habe Stromanbieter gewechselt. Hab den Bonus problemlos gezahlt bekommen.


----------



## BloodyEyeX (12. April 2019)

Nur gut das du noch nicht bei immergrün! unterschrieben hast. Die werden sich sicher ärgern für 120€ einen Neukunden verloren haben :3


----------



## Magogan (13. April 2019)

Sozialinkompatibel schrieb:


> Deren Entscheidung ist rechtmäßig, da du deine Adresse eben auch gewerblich nutzt.


So funktioniert das Recht nicht.

Überwiegend ist ein auslegbarer Begriff. Somit können die eben entscheiden.

Überwiegend bedeutet zu mehr als 50%. Nach §305c Abs. 2 BGB gehen Zweifel bei Auslegung der AGB zu Lasten des Verwenders (hier immergrün!).

Woher sollen die auch wissen, dass du dort auch normal wohnst und wie viel du privat nutzt.
Du kannst dich natürlich an die wenden und auf Kulanz hoffen.
Rechtlich prüfen lassen wird dich im Zweifelsfall mehr Geld kosten.

Ich habe den Vertrag abgeschlossen, bevor ich das Gewerbe angemeldet habe. Außerdem wissen die vom Netzbetreiber, dass ich als H0 (Haushaltskunde) eingestuft bin.

An deiner Stelle hätte ich mit offenen Karten gespielt und vor Vertragsabschluss gefragt wie es sich mit deiner Gewerblichkeit verhält. Nicht das dir am Ende noch ein Betrugsversuch unterstellt wird.

Ein Betrug erfordert Vorsatz und einen entstandenen Schaden. Dazu müsste mir also nachgewiesen werden, dass ich die AGB wirklich gelesen habe und absichtlich dagegen verstoßen habe. Und ich hätte den Irrtum nur aufrecht erhalten, was nicht strafbar ist - ich muss die nicht darauf hinweisen, dass sich meine Verhältnisse geändert haben. Außerdem ist kein Schaden enstanden, der Verbrauch hat sich nur geringfügig geändert (2,5%).

Die Prüfung deiner Adresse zeugt eher von Seriösität, finde ich.

Das ist aber unnötig, da diese Informationen vom Netzbetreiber übermittelt werden und die Adresse somit korrekt ist. Im Übrigen prüft man eine Adresse auch im Normalfall nicht durch Googeln.

Das war jetzt keine Rechtsberatung.

Ne, eindeutig nicht.

Darüber hinaus bin ich der Meinung, dass die Klausel überraschend i.S.d. §305c Abs. 1 BGB ist, da sich die Werbung an Haushaltskunden richtet, was gewerbliche Nutzung wie zum Beispiel Kleingewerbe etc. mit einschließt.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (13. April 2019)

Natürlich bist du in der Bringschuld, wenn sich deine Verhältnisse ändern. Auch wirst du garantiert bei der Unterzeichnung eingewilligt haben das du die AGBs gelesen hast und so akzeptierst.
Und du kennst doch den Spruch Unwissenheit schützt vor Strafe nicht. oder? Das gilt in der Justiz eben so, mit Glück gibts mildernde Umstände.

Kurzes Beispiel aus der echten Welt. Ein Altenheim hat ein Bingoabend veranstaltet für die Bewohner und ein kleinen Unkostenbeitrag genommen. Um die Kosten zu decken und allen einen schönen Abend zu ermöglichen.
Ende vom Lied, Verurteilung wegen illegalem Glücksspiel und Steuerhinterziehung. Das ging in die tausende.
Das war auch kein Vorsatz. Wobei nach deiner Schilderung du dir ja dessen bewusst bist und darauf spekulierst, dass man es dir ja nachweisen müsste, ekelhaft.
Wie oben erwähnt wirst du es ja durch die Unterschrift bestätigt haben.



Bei deinem Rechtsverständnis wünsche ich dir viel Spaß. 
Kannst es ja mal probieren. 

Freue mich auf den nächsten Jammerpost wie ungerecht unser Rechtssystem ist und mein Beileid deinem Sachbearbeiter, dass er sich mit dir abgeben muss.

Das wars auch von mir zu dem Thema. :-)


----------



## Magogan (14. April 2019)

Du hast keine Ahnung, sorry. Du vermischt Dinge, die nicht zusammengehören. Ich frage mich eher, wie du in der Welt zurechtkommst.

immergrün! hat schon einmal einen Prozess vor dem BGH verloren, der mehrere Klauseln der AGB für ungültig erklärt hat.

Die Firma möchte nur Kunden verarschen, indem sie fadenscheinige Gründe sucht, um den Bonus nicht zu zahlen. Du darfst zum Beispiel auch nicht umziehen, sonst bekommst du den Bonus nicht. Ich bin da bei weitem nicht der einzige Geschädigte.

Es wird einfach versucht, Kunden mit riesigen Boni zu locken, um möglichst gut auf Vergleichsportalen gelistet zu sein, die den Preis natürlich direkt mit bereits abgezogenem Bonus anzeigen.

"Unwissenheit schützt vor Strafe nicht" gilt auch nicht in allen Fällen und bezieht sich eher darauf, dass man trotzdem bestraft werden kann, wenn man die Gesetze nicht kennt. AGB sind aber keine Gesetze.


----------



## spectrumizer (14. April 2019)

Verstehe aber das Problem vom Anbieter hier auch nicht. Was hast du da für einen kWh-Preis @Magogan? Ist doch völlig egal, ob er das privat oder gewerblich nutzt. Ist doch alles Umsatz für den Anbieter?! Normal haben Gewerbebetriebe einen anderen Tarif, wo sie die kWh zwar günstiger bekommen, aber dafür zB auch eine "Mindestabnahmemenge" haben müssen. Und meines Wissens nach geht das da auch erst ab 10.000 bzw. 20.000 kWh / Jahr los. Also kann sich der Anbieter doch freuen, wenn er da einen "Gewerbekunden" hat, der den normalen Privattarif bezahlt.

Hab hier 2018 zwei Mining-Rigs laufen gehabt und damit ca. 8.000 kWh verbraucht. Vorher dafür auch 'n zusätzliches Gewerbe angemeldet (weil's Pflicht ist) und auch den Stromanbieter gewechselt. Und die haben sich darüber nicht beschwert oder sind da komisch geworden. Glaube ganz im Gegenteil ...


----------



## Magogan (14. April 2019)

Das Problem ist, dass die mit solchen Tarifen im ersten Jahr Verlust machen, deswegen versuchen die, den Bonus nicht auszuzahlen aus fadenscheinigen Gründen. Ich bin hier aber im Recht, da ich es als Verbraucher nutze. Ich werde das definitiv gerichtlich klären lassen, wenn ich den Bonus nicht doch bekomme - hab jetzt das Vergleichsportal kontaktiert, damit die Druck machen. So einfach kommen die mir nicht davon.

Preis pro kWh war 23,23 Cent netto, also 27,64 Cent brutto. Plus 44,40 brutto Grundpreis im Jahr.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (14. April 2019)

Wenn das doch scheinbar so dubios ist. Wieso genau hast du dort dein Vertrag abgeschlossen? :-)

Mit Mitte 20 sollte man eigentlich Wissen, dass es nichts umsonst gibt.

Und vor allem nicht in der Höhe.


----------



## Magogan (14. April 2019)

Das weiß man ja vorher nicht und die Bewertungen waren ja auch gut. Und es war nicht viel günstiger als bei anderen Anbietern. Und ich brauche ja Strom, also muss ich ja zu irgendeinem Anbieter gehen... Da nimmt man natürlich den günstigsten. Ich weiß nicht mehr, ob ich die AGB damals gelesen habe, aber selbst wenn, hätte ich sie nicht anders verstanden als jetzt - ich bin ja Verbraucher und mir steht der Bonus zu.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (30. April 2019)

Wie siehts aus? Geld bekommen?


----------



## Magogan (3. Mai 2019)

Nein. Die haben mir 30 Euro angeboten, damit ich nicht klage. Das hab ich natürlich abgelehnt. Die haben ihr Angebot dann nochmal verlängert, aber immer noch nur 30 Euro. Offenbar bin ich im Recht, sonst hätten die mir ja kein Geld angeboten.


----------



## Magogan (21. Mai 2019)

Ich wurde von einem Zahlungsdienstleister abgelehnt, weil mein Spiel zu ähnlich zu anderen Spielen ist.

???

Und das beste ist, dass die mir gesagt haben, die müssten auch einen Testkauf machen, also habe ich deren System integriert, nachdem ich den Vertrag schon unterschrieben habe. Und die AGB hab ich auch gelesen, was mich über eine Stunde gekostet hat. Die Zeit bekomme ich nicht wieder zurück, und ich hab sowieso schon zu wenig Zeit und bin gestresst...

Jetzt muss ich darauf hoffen, dass mich ein anderer Zahlungsdienstleister als Kunde haben möchte...

Und nein, PayPal kann ich nicht als alleiniges Zahlungsmittel nutzen aus diversen Gründen.


----------



## Magogan (4. Juni 2019)

Seit 8 Tagen geht mein Internet und auch das aller anderen Bewohner des Aufgangs nicht und heute kam ein Techniker, um das Problem zu beheben. Leider hatte der keinen Schlüssel, um in den Raum zu kommen, wo die Technik ist.

 

Es gibt offenbar 3 Techniker für das Gebiet und nur 2 Schlüssel... Wer ist schuld? Keine Ahnung, aber eindeutig fehlende Kommunikation - und das bei einem Tele*kommunikation*sanbieter...

 

Jetzt musste ich wieder 5,95€ für unbegrenztes Internet über LTE bezahlen. Das sind jetzt schon 47,60€ insgesamt für die letzten 8 Tage. Ich bin aber zuversichtlich, dass das spätestens im Juli wieder geht.

 

Das Beste ist ja noch, dass an der verschlossenen Tür, die zum Gang mit der Technik führt, "Notausgang" steht... Entweder ist das kein Notausgang oder hier werden auch noch Sicherheitsvorschriften verletzt...


----------



## Tikume (5. Juni 2019)

Das musst du als Chance ansehen eine Runde Internet-Fasten einzulegen. Zurück zur Natur. Geh in den Wald und bau eine Blockhütte oder so. Erwürge einen Bären mit bloßen Händen. Rammel dich durch ein Senioren-stift. Unbegrenzte Möglichkeiten.


----------



## Magogan (5. Juni 2019)

Das geht leider nicht, ich brauche das Internet zum Arbeiten. Ich würde ja den Anbieter wechseln, aber es gibt keine Konkurrenz zu den 400 MBit/s über Kabel. Über VDSL bekomme ich maximal 50, das ist zu wenig.


----------



## spectrumizer (5. Juni 2019)

Ich kenne das Problem auch. Kein Internet = kein arbeiten und kein Reaktion auf Kundenanliegen möglich.

Hab Kabel Deutschland (aka Vodafone) mit 200MBit. Die Leitung ist aber auch recht launisch und die Ausfallrate relativ hoch. Alleine von November bis Februar ist hier mindestens 1x die Woche die Leitung tot gewesen. Anrufen bringt nicht viel, da die auch mindestens einen Tag oder mehr zum "beheben" des Problems brauchen.

Telekom bietet hier inzwischen zwar auch 100MBit an, aber 100% Ausfallsicherheit haste halt auch nicht.

Aber wenn dann mal KD wieder down ist, wünscht man sich, einen Alternativanschluss zu haben. Daher habe ich mir zusätzlich zu KD nun noch einen Telekom-Anschluss und einen DualWAN Router geholt, der das Load-Balancing und Fallback automatisch macht.


----------



## Aun (5. Juni 2019)

über Kabel.

     

wenn ihr wüsstet.


----------



## Magogan (6. Juni 2019)

Hab jetzt erstmal freenet Funk, interessanterweise bessere Latenz als im Telekom-Netz, Download ungefähr gleich, Upload nur 1/3 (ca. 4 MBit/s). Für 1/6 des Preises.

 

Am Dienstag soll der Techniker von der Telekom kommen und VDSL + LTE mit (hoffentlich) 100 MBit/s einrichten.

 

PŸUR schickt den nächsten Techniker erst wieder am 13.06. zu uns, offenbar ist es denen egal, ob ich Internet habe oder nicht. Laut Vertrag ist die Verfügbarkeit 98,5% im Jahresmittel, da bin ich jetzt schon drunter und es ist erst Anfang Juni.

 

Hab da jetzt fristlos gekündigt, bin mal gespannt, ob die das akzeptieren. Ansonsten buche ich einfach die Lastschriften zurück, können die ja dann einklagen.


----------



## spectrumizer (8. Juni 2019)

Aun schrieb:


> über Kabel.
> 
> 
> 
> wenn ihr wüsstet.



Explain yourself.


----------



## HannahNeumann (28. Juni 2019)

Was mich aufregt?

Ich bin seit 3 Tagen auf Red Bull und Schlafentzug um eine Hausarbeit für die Uni abzugeben. Mich regt so ziemlich alles auf; Vorallem die Hitze hier.  

Kurze Ablenkungen wie ein zwei Runden League of Legends und ansonsten schuften.

Mich regen die Server auf, vorallem da gerade ttk rauskam...

Ansonsten bin ich recht entspannt im Leben.


----------



## Magogan (28. Juni 2019)

Telekom. Erst Verträge buchen, die gar nicht mehr existieren, dann in der Auftragsbestätigung nicht einmal LTE erwähnen, obwohl es ein Hybrid-Tarif ist, was mich verwirrt hat, sodass ich nochmal angerufen habe. Da wurde mir gesagt, dass der Vertrag falsch ist und die haben nochmal einen anderen, falschen Vertrag gebucht, der teurer war, um auf 100 MBit/s zu kommen. Nachdem ich oft genug angerufen habe, bin ich in der Beschwerdestelle gelandet, wo die alles geklärt haben und jetzt habe ich endlich den richtigen Vertrag. Und ausfallsicher ist das auch, wenn DSL ausfällt, hab ich LTE und umgekehrt. Es kommen immerhin 88,18 MBit/s an bei einem Ping von 18 ms laut Speedtest. Das war tatsächlich das Ergebnis, WTF.


----------



## Aun (28. Juni 2019)

als telekom techniker hätte ich dir das sagen können. leider hast du beim vertrag abschließen ein faules ei erwischt, welches dir das falsche erzählt und dazu noch das falsche gebucht hat ......   

btt: gott regen mich diese typen auf (leider kann man dafür nichts, wenn man frisch angelernte in der line hat. da muss man ein auge zudrücken können. die leute wollen auch nur ihren job machen und die telekom software ist schon was spezielles ^^ läuft auf w7 mit slowpoke explorer )

hybrid ist übrigens an sich ne richtig töfte sache. ich hoffe du hast dir nicht den speedport pro andrehen lassen. sondern noch nen sp hybrid bekommen bzw selber für 40 tacken bei ebay geholt?


----------



## Magogan (29. Juni 2019)

Die haben mir erst den Speedport Pro angedreht (den Speedport Hybrid haben die nicht erwähnt, wusste nicht mal, dass der existiert) und mir gesagt, dass ich da eine externe Antenne anschließen kann. Hab dann recherchiert, dass das nur beim Speedport Hybrid geht, und den wieder storniert und einen Speedport Hybrid für 33€ bei eBay geholt. Der Speedport Pro taucht trotzdem auf der Rechnung auf, seltsam. Soll mit der Rechnung für August korrigiert werden, mal sehen. Die wird wohl so um die -2 Euro, so viel ist schiefgelaufen...


----------



## Aun (29. Juni 2019)

leider ist in dem punkt der verkäufer unschuldig. der speedport pro ist das einzige gerät, was hybrid fähig ist (neben so ziemlich allen anderen fähigkeiten). leider voller kinderkrankheiten, die per software im laufe der zeit ausgemerzt werden sollen.

der sp hybrid wurde 2017 aus dem vertrieb genommen und von händlern aufgekauft. jetzt wird eben jener für 30-40 tacken mit 1 jahr garantie bei ebay verkauft. das werden dir aber 99% der telekom agenten nicht sagen.

zur miete steht der pro glaube ich bei 4,94€. sollte das nicht passieren einfach bei 08003301000 anrufen und zur not an den vertrieb weiterleiten lassen und das ding aus der rechnung nehmen lassen. (innerhalb von 14 tagen nach vertragsabschluss wohlgemerkt)

bei weiteren fragen einfach fragen

ps

zu deinem vertrag: in deinem fall sollte eigentlich gebucht worden sein: magenta zu hause L hybrid. das beinhaltet immer die bei deinem asb anliegende dsl geschwindigkeit (wenn nur 6000 gehen dann 6000) + die lte deckelung um auf die 100 mbit zu kommen. so muss dir der vertriebler das auch erklären. sonst gibts für den typen was auf die löffel.

(vorsicht geboten ist bei hybrid die buchung von  TV. da kommts nämlich auf deine dsl geschwindigkeit an, da lte das nicht kann. bei zb ner 16er leitung wirds schon sehr knapp mit tv)

pps
zum verträge buchen. die agenten MÜSSEN! den kunden auf anfallende kosten für jede buchung informieren und vorallem informieren was sie buchen. darauf folgt beim kunden (email) eine auftragsbestätigung. erfolgt das nicht sind das schwarzbuchungen und das ist sogar strafbar. führt in allen fällen aber mindestens zur abmahnung wenn nicht gar zur fristlosen kündigung.

solche hanseln immer sofort bei der telekom melden(machen die wenigsten, da sie einfach stornieren). dazu muss man sich leider einige dinge merken. im glücksfall den namen, datum und uhrzeit +-10 minuten


----------



## Magogan (29. Juni 2019)

9,95€/Monat für den SpeedPort Pro. Echt teuer. Aber hab den ja nicht, also kein Problem.

 

Und tatsächlich ist MagentaZuhause M Hybrid korrekt, da komme ich auf 50+50 MBit/s (VDSL + LTE). Konnte mir aber kaum einer so erklären... Hab so oft gehört, dass ich dann nur 50 MBit/s insgesamt habe, obwohl es 100 sind...


----------



## Magogan (12. August 2019)

Ich arbeite 5 Jahre an einem Spiel und gebe den Leuten eine kostenlose Demo, sodass sie das komplette Spiel 3 Stunden lang gratis spielen können, und was ist? Genau, dann beschweren die sich, dass man sich einen Account erstellen muss.  

 

Ab jetzt gibt es keine kostenlose Demo mehr. Mir ist das zu doof.


----------



## spectrumizer (13. August 2019)

Magogan schrieb:


> Ich arbeite 5 Jahre an einem Spiel und gebe den Leuten eine kostenlose Demo, sodass sie das komplette Spiel 3 Stunden lang gratis spielen können, und was ist? Genau, dann beschweren die sich, dass man sich einen Account erstellen muss.
> 
> Ab jetzt gibt es keine kostenlose Demo mehr. Mir ist das zu doof.


Welcome to the Internet. Aber wenn dich das schon aus dem Konzept bringt ... Leg dir mal ein dickeres Fell zu!


----------



## Magogan (13. August 2019)

spectrumizer schrieb:


> Welcome to the Internet. Aber wenn dich das schon aus dem Konzept bringt ... Leg dir mal ein dickeres Fell zu!


Sowas hier? https://pixabay.com/de/photos/kuhfell-rotbraun-lockig-fell-3755949/

 

Aber so eine Demo bringt eh nichts, laut einer Studie schadet die sogar mehr als sie etwas bringt.

 

Mich regt eher auf, dass mir alle sagen, dass mein Spiel Potenzial hat, es aber niemand kauft. Und das nur, weil andere vor mir Mist gebaut haben mit anderen Spielen. Jetzt bekommt man als Entwickler keinerlei Unterstützung mehr...


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (14. August 2019)

Ne Brudi so einfach kannst du es dir nicht machen. Du selbst stehst in der Verantwortung, aber die Opferschiene ist natürlich bequemer.

 

Es gibt Schubladendenken in jeglichen Facetten und dann liegt es an einem selbst zu überzeugen. Stell dir vor, unsere Vermieterin hatte starke Vorurteile gegenüber jungen Menschen mit Tattoos/Piercings und von beidem bin ich voll.

Bekommen haben wir das Haus dennoch easy. Einfach dahinter klemmen und sich selbst beweisen.

 

Ist halt schwieriger als sich zurückzulehnen und in seiner "Alles ist so ungerecht"-Blase zu schweben, zu weinen und sich der Verantwortung zu stellen.

 

Das musst du nun halt in dein Spiel übertragen.

Wobei ich mich ganz ehrlich aus unternehmerischer Sicht frage wieso du ausgerechnet etwas nimmst, was schon längst durch ist und einen Klassenprimus hast. Wenn du 2014 angefangen hast mit dem Minecraftklon war das schon locker 2-3 Jahre zu spät, dann entwickelst du noch alleine und hast jetzt 2019. Sorry, aber da juckt es halt auch einfach keinen mehr so richtig. Wenn du da nicht die innovativste Minecraftperle des Universums zauberst. Als Liebhaberprojekt ist das egal, aber du strebst da ja scheinbar wirklich eine Selbstständigkeit mit an.

 

Glaubst du das 2022 Battle Royale noch das krasse Ding sein wird? Ich glaub's ja nicht. Aber wäre ein ähnlicher Vergleich dazu. Daher würde ich ohne Entwicklerstudio immer eher etwas innovatives entwickeln wollen mit einem noch einzigartigen Spielprinzip. Sonst rennst du immer nur hinterher und gegen die Millionenprojekte haste da wenig Chance. Allein schon vom Marketingbudget her. Klar kannste Glück haben das ein Letsplayer inklusive Kiddyfanbase dein Spiel hypen.

Da kannste aber auch Lottospielen gehen.


----------



## Cyrus_the_Virus (14. August 2019)

Genau das, was Sozi schreibt wollte ich schon oft wiedergeben. Habe ich nur nicht gemacht, weil es mir zu Magogan seinem Verständnis zu Blöd war. Auf diesem Wege, danke So zu für deine Worte. Die Frage ist nur, ob Magogan es auch versteht.

 

Alles was man liest von dir Magogan ist in erster Linie nur was andere falsch gemacht haben. Vielleicht auch mal die Fehler bei sich selber suchen. Mir fällt in deinem Geschreibe wirklich in den meisten Fällen nur auf, dass andere Schuld sind.

 

Sorry für evtl. Rechtschreibung. Schreibe nur über Tablet


----------



## Magogan (14. August 2019)

Mit jedem anderen Spiel hätte ich das selbe Problem. Als einzelner Entwickler blieb mir nichts anderes übrig, als etwas Außergewöhnliches zu entwickeln, folglich habe ich mich für ein Block-Spiel mit deutlich besserer technischer Umsetzung im Vergleich zu Minecraft entschieden, da ich das als Programmierer größtenteils alleine entwickeln kann.

 

Und ja, ich gebe anderen die Schuld, die ihre Spiele einfach aufgeben oder die Leute sogar betrügen, indem sie sich als erfahrene Entwickler darstellen. Bei einem Spiel z.B. war es angeblich ein erfahrenes Team aus 16 Leuten. In Wirklichkeit war das einer, der das organisiert hat, zusammen mit seinem kleinen Bruder als Programmierer, der aber wenig Erfahrung und keine Ausbildung im Bereich der Programmierung hatte. Plus diverse Freiberufler, die die Grafiken erstellt haben. Das Spiel hat jetzt seit 5 Monaten keine Updates mehr bekommen und sagenhafte 42% positive Bewertungen auf Steam. Vermutlich wird die Entwicklung bald komplett eingestellt.

 

Wenn sowas oft genug passiert, werden die Leute eben vorsichtiger und unterstützen Entwickler nicht mehr im Early Access. Darunter haben dann alle zu leiden und das nur wegen ein paar schwarzen Schafen.

 

Das ist zwar nicht der einzige Faktor - ein anderer ist die freie Verfügbarkeit von nutzerfreundlichen Engines -, aber das macht schon einiges aus. Und am Ende verlieren alle. Die Entwickler, weil sie kaum ihren Lebensunterhalt finanzieren können. Und die Spieler, weil sie irgendwann (fast) nur noch billig produzierte Indie-Spiele und AAA-Spiele mit Mikrotransaktionen zur Auswahl haben und viele gute und vielversprechende Spiele nie fertig werden.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (14. August 2019)

Darum gehen diese ganzen Crowdfunding und Patreongeschichten auch so durch die Decke?
Die Leute sind aktuell bereit deutlich mehr zu geben, als jemals zu vor.

Zu deinem Leidensweg gibt es massig Analogien. Erinnerst dich an den Gammelfleischskandal? Dennoch haben die Leute Döner gefressen bis zum platzen und das war potenziell gesundheitsschädlich.
Bei dir versenkt man vielleicht 1-2 Döner im schlimmsten Fall.

Dieses Spielprinzip von den Leuten die du da nennst finde ich auch spannend. Ist doch mal witzig auf dem Meeresboden rumzulaufen und das zu erforschen.
Ist mal was Neues, anstatt in einer Pixelblockwelt irgendwas zu machen, was du in tausenden anderen Spielen schon längst gemacht hast.

Darf ich Fragen was dein Spiel besser macht als z.B Dragon Quest Dungeon Builder 1/2? 
Liest sich recht ähnlich.


----------



## Magogan (14. August 2019)

Sozialinkompatibel schrieb:


> Darum gehen diese ganzen Crowdfunding und Patreongeschichten auch so durch die Decke?
> Die Leute sind aktuell bereit deutlich mehr zu geben, als jemals zu vor.


Wäre mir neu. Damals war es eher so, dass Crowdfunding neu war und die Leute nicht wussten, dass das auch schiefgehen kann. Jetzt sind viele vorsichtiger. Hab schon so oft gehört, dass Leute nie mehr Early-Access-Spiele kaufen wollen.



Sozialinkompatibel schrieb:


> Zu deinem Leidensweg gibt es massig Analogien. Erinnerst dich an den Gammelfleischskandal? Dennoch haben die Leute Döner gefressen bis zum platzen und das war potenziell gesundheitsschädlich.
> Bei dir versenkt man vielleicht 1-2 Döner im schlimmsten Fall.


Verstehe ich nicht. Zumal das nur Einzelfälle waren mit dem Gammelfleisch. Bei Spielen ist es aber immer eher die Ausnahme, dass die fertiggestellt und dann auch noch gut werden.



Sozialinkompatibel schrieb:


> Dieses Spielprinzip von den Leuten die du da nennst finde ich auch spannend. Ist doch mal witzig auf dem Meeresboden rumzulaufen und das zu erforschen.
> Ist mal was Neues, anstatt in einer Pixelblockwelt irgendwas zu machen, was du in tausenden anderen Spielen schon längst gemacht hast.


Das Spielprinzip war der Kampf mit Mechs. Dass du auf dem Meeresgrund laufen kannst, ist ein Bug. Zumal es da auch nichts zu entdecken gibt.



Sozialinkompatibel schrieb:


> Darf ich Fragen was dein Spiel besser macht als z.B Dragon Quest Dungeon Builder 1/2?
> Liest sich recht ähnlich.


Erstens andere Plattform (PC vs. PS4/Switch). Zweitens gibt es in meinem Spiel verschiedene Planeten, prozedurale Generierung (in Dragon Quest Builders ist alles von Hand erstellt) und zuletzt kleinere und bis zu 128x so viele sichtbare Blöcke (verglichen mit Minecraft).


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (14. August 2019)

Die Leute die das rufen prophezeien auch jedes Jahr das Ende von World of Warcraft.

Wenn so viele Spiele nicht fertig gestellt werden, warum werden wir denn dann so zugeknödelt mit Indiekacke? Selbst wenn du die Early Accessspiele streichst sind es gefühlte Millionen.

Ich hab das mit dem auf dem Meeresgrund laufen auch nur erwähnt, da du dies angeführt hast ohne zu sagen das es ein Bug sei. Schade, das wäre cool gewesen. Kampf mit Mechs ist langweilig im Low Budget Bereich.

Das Abzocke der Initiativgedanke war oder bei vielen ist glaube ich ehrlich gesagt auch nicht. Daher würde ich das nicht verallgemeinern. 
Und eh mal ehrlich... ob ich mein Geld in einem Projekt versenke das sich 5+ Jahre zieht oder kurzweilig einem Abzocker in den Hals werfe hat für mich als Konsument den gleichen Gegenwert. Nämlich gar keinen.
Für dich mag das relevant sein, aber für den Kunden halt nicht wirklich. 
In unserer kurzlebigen Gesellschaft muss es immer sofort sein, da es einfach viel zu viele Angebote gibt.
Außer du heißt Cyerpunk 2077 oder wie ein ander richtig krassen Tripple A Titel.
Bei Liebhaberprojekten mag es nochmal anders aussehen, aber ob du da reinfällst weiß ich nicht. So Baldurs Gate und wie die ganze Kacke heißt die noch genauso aussieht wie in den 90ern. Die können es sich aufgrund der Fanbase leisten Jahre zu brauchen.

TL;DR

Mal ohne Sarkasmus, ich wünsche dir viel Glück/Erfolg aber heul das Forum nich so voll.


----------



## Aun (14. August 2019)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



das eine bild was ich gesehen habe: sieht aus wie ein minecraft klon, ist anscheinend ein minecraft klon. mir sind die besseren features und extras egal und wenn du die vermarktung im vorraus nicht im kopp hattest....

sry kein mitleid. da kannst du sonst wie seitenlang hier rumjammern.


----------



## Magogan (15. August 2019)

Aun schrieb:


> das eine bild was ich gesehen habe


Wow, du hast ein ganzes Bild gesehen!

Und ich verstehe nicht, was das Problem ist? Hat Minecraft ein Patent auf Blöcke? Darf das Prinzip niemand mehr verwenden?

Nur, weil Minecraft viele Spieler hat, heißt das nicht, dass es gut ist. Inzwischen werden damit Kinder ausgenutzt, die sich auf Servern Ränge und Lootboxen kaufen können.

Und allgemein ist es ohne Mods total langweilig, um ehrlich zu sein. Wie kann ein Spiel gut sein, wenn die Leute alle Mods entwickeln/installieren, weil es ihnen so nicht gefällt? Es gibt ja sogar einen Mod für bessere Performance!

Ich persönlich hab Minecraft seit Jahren nicht mehr gespielt, es gibt einfach nichts Interessantes mehr und auf Server, auf denen ich mit Mikrotransaktionen belästigt werde, habe ich auch keine Lust.

Im Gegensatz dazu habe ich in meinem Spiel Spaß am Erkunden und Questen, weil es so epische Landschaften gibt und die Quests spannende Geschichten erzählen.

[attachment=14253:Screenshot 2019 08 09.jpg]

Gut, ich kenne die Quests schon, aber trotzdem. Ich werde nicht der einzige sein, der sich so ein Spiel wünscht.

Die Grafik ist zwar noch nicht perfekt, aber das wird noch. Die Bodentextur auf dem Bild gefällt mir z.B. noch nicht so...


----------



## spectrumizer (15. August 2019)

Magogan schrieb:


> Screenshot 2019 08 09.jpg


Ist das jetzt von Minecraft oder von deinem Spiel?


----------



## Magogan (15. August 2019)

spectrumizer schrieb:


> Ist das jetzt von Minecraft oder von deinem Spiel?


...

Von meinem Spiel. Solche Landschaften wirst du in Minecraft nicht finden. Vor allem, da du weder so hoch bauen noch so weit gucken kannst.

Und, was man leider auf solchen Screenshots nicht sieht, alles auf dem Bild ist so generiert worden, ich habe keinen einzigen Block verändert.


----------



## Magogan (7. September 2019)

Ein Kumpel bestellt einfach Pizza für mich, obwohl ich ihm sage, dass ich keine will. Jetzt musste ich die irgendeinem Nachbarn geben, weil ich sie nicht wollte, und meinem Kumpel 15 Euro zurückzahlen, weil ich mich deswegen schlecht gefühlt habe. 15 Euro verloren für nichts, toll...


----------



## Patiekrice (14. September 2019)

hätte dafür lieber dein Spiel kaufen sollen, Mensch.


----------



## Magogan (15. September 2019)

Patiekrice schrieb:


> hätte dafür lieber dein Spiel kaufen sollen, Mensch.


Hat er doch schon.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (16. September 2019)

Wow du hast es ihm nicht einfach so gegeben?


----------



## Magogan (16. September 2019)

Sozialinkompatibel schrieb:


> Wow du hast es ihm nicht einfach so gegeben?


Doch.

Mich regt das gerade immer noch voll auf, weil ich nämlich vom Lieferdienst auch noch die falsche Pizzs bekommen habe, die auch noch ungeschnitten war, obwohl ich extra angerufen habe und gefragt habe, ob die die schneiden können. Und scheinbar hab ich die bekommen, weil die wer anders bestellt und nicht abgeholt hat. Was ein Drecksladen.


----------



## Matero (24. Oktober 2019)

Nicht bös gemeint aber dein Spiel sieht echt aus wie ne schlechte Mod in Minecraft bzw. wie fake Minecraft.


----------



## Mahvasch (28. Oktober 2019)

Himmel Leute...  Buffed-Macher....

 

Seit ich mich auf Buffed-Seite registriert habe hagelt es Spam, Schmutz, und Bullshit-Mails in meiner InBox...  

Muss das sein ?? Wie stelle ich das ab ??

 

Not amused....  

Bitte helfen...

 

Gruesse


----------



## spectrumizer (28. Oktober 2019)

Da du der Erste bist, der in den ganzen Jahren hier von so einem Problem berichtet, gehe ich mal pauschal davon aus, dass das nichts mit Buffed.de oder deiner Registrierung hier zu tun hat.


----------



## MikolajPL (28. Oktober 2019)

Gleich taucht hier ein anderer Account auf und empfiehlt XYZ-Software zum Schutz oder irgendeinen dubiosen Internetdienst ...


----------



## ZAM (4. November 2019)

Mahvasch schrieb:


> Himmel Leute...  Buffed-Macher....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

Wie spectrumizer schon schreibt, ist das die einzige Beschwerde dieser Art bisher. 

Unsere Schutzmechanismen für Accounts und unzulässige Zugriffe in unsere Systeme sind seit einigen Jahren relativ umfangreich und sofern man nicht selbst irgendwas selbstständig abonniert, erhält man hier auch keine zusätzlichen E-Mails. Und selbst die beziehen sich maximal auf Newsletter von uns direkt und Foren-Benachrichtigungen.


----------



## BloodyEyeX (4. November 2019)

Ich bin mir sicher die Pornseite, die für den Spam verantwortlich ist heißt nicht buffed.


----------



## Magogan (10. November 2019)

Matero schrieb:


> Nicht bös gemeint aber dein Spiel sieht echt aus wie ne schlechte Mod in Minecraft bzw. wie fake Minecraft.


Das Aussehen ist auch noch nicht final. Ebensowenig die Features, da kommt noch einiges im Weltall. Hab gerade erst Raumshuttles in der Testversion eingefügt.

Mich regt gerade irgendwie auf, dass ich erschöpft bin, ich kann nicht mehr 10 Stunden am Tag arbeiten wie früher, aber ich muss eigentlich...

Edit: AAAAAH, ich hab eine Stellenanzeige gepostet und dann schreibt mir eine Firma aus Indien nicht nur eine E-Mail und eine PN im Forum und antwortet auf den Thread, nein, das reicht ja nicht, die müssen mich auch noch *anrufen* und aufwecken. Ich hab nicht einmal eine Telefonnummer angegeben, die haben einfach ins Impressum geguckt und angerufen... Mit einer US-Nummer. Sehr seriös auf jeden Fall...


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (19. November 2019)

Woah nein ey. Die haben es nicht wirklich gewagt dich zu wecken oder? Das ist schon absolut niederträchtig!


----------



## Magogan (24. November 2019)

Sozialinkompatibel schrieb:


> Woah nein ey. Die haben es nicht wirklich gewagt dich zu wecken oder? Das ist schon absolut niederträchtig!


Ja, genau, wer wird nicht gerne von irgendeiner indischen Firma zugespammt und dann auch noch angerufen (und aufgeweckt), nur weil die dein Geld wollen? Einmal anschreiben reicht nun wirklich. Wenn ich um 5 Uhr morgens darauf nicht antworte, könnte es auch daran liegen, dass ich schlafe. Aber lieber nochmal anrufen.


----------



## spectrumizer (25. November 2019)

Magogan schrieb:


> Ja, genau, wer wird nicht gerne von irgendeiner indischen Firma zugespammt und dann auch noch angerufen (und aufgeweckt), nur weil die dein Geld wollen? Einmal anschreiben reicht nun wirklich. Wenn ich um 5 Uhr morgens darauf nicht antworte, könnte es auch daran liegen, dass ich schlafe. Aber lieber nochmal anrufen.


Dann mach doch das Telefon aus, wenn du nicht mitten in der Nacht geweckt werden willst?


----------



## Magogan (25. November 2019)

spectrumizer schrieb:


> Dann mach doch das Telefon aus, wenn du nicht mitten in der Nacht geweckt werden willst?


Und wenn es ein wichtiger Anruf ist? Den will ich ja dann annehmen, selbst wenn ich dadurch geweckt werde...


----------



## spectrumizer (25. November 2019)

Magogan schrieb:


> Und wenn es ein wichtiger Anruf ist? Den will ich ja dann annehmen, selbst wenn ich dadurch geweckt werde...


Wenn es wichtig ist, wird derjenige nochmal anrufen. Oder dir 'ne Mail schreiben. Oder auf die Voicebox quatschen. Oder oder oder. Einfach mal abschalten tut auch gut. Ein Grund für Burnout ist das ständige erreichbar sein, bzw. das Gefühl, immer erreichbar sein zu müssen.


----------



## Patiekrice (26. November 2019)

Magogan schrieb:


> Und wenn es ein wichtiger Anruf ist? Den will ich ja dann annehmen, selbst wenn ich dadurch geweckt werde...


 

Ich kann bei meinem Telefon Kontakten eine Prio zuweisen, dass es trotz mute klingelt, wenn sie anrufen. Das wäre eine Lösung?


----------



## Magogan (28. November 2019)

spectrumizer schrieb:


> Wenn es wichtig ist, wird derjenige nochmal anrufen.


Bei Anrufen von Kunden wird das unter Umständen eben nicht passieren.

Und ich kann in meinem Telefon sowas nicht einstellen, Patiekrice.

Ach ja, was mich noch aufregt, ist das GsmeStar-Forum. Geben einem die Möglichkeit, sein Spiel vorzustellen, hab ich auch gemacht. Und dann wurde mir 50x gesagt, ich solle mir einen Job suchen. Einer meinte sogar, ich würde im Kinderzimmer mein Hobby zelebrieren. Ich arbeite hier und opfere alles, um ein Spiel zu entwickeln. Ich sitze eigentlich nur den ganzen Tag in meiner Wohnung, war seit über 2 Wochen nicht draußen, weil ich mir nichts leisten kann, und dann muss ich mir sowas anhören. Ach ja, und natürlich geht es mir nur um Geld, is' kla'...

Und ich bekomme quasi kein Feedback außer zu meiner Lebensgestaltung und zum Preis ("zu teuer"), was ich aber gar nicht will, und dann wird mir vorgeworfen, dass ich kein Feedback will. Es gibt eine kostenlose Demo, statt die mal zu spielen und mir zu sagen, was okay ist und was nicht, diskutieren die lieber darüber, wie toll sie doch sind, weil sie es geschafft haben, eine Ausbildung abzuschließen und einen Job zu finden. Richtig toll.

Ach ja, und natürlich habe ich keine Ahnung vom Leben, weil die ja doppelt so alt sind. Genau. Aber mir vorwerfen, ich wäre arrogant.


----------



## Patiekrice (28. November 2019)

oof, na komm - wo gibt es die Demo?


----------



## Magogan (28. November 2019)

Patiekrice schrieb:


> oof, na komm - wo gibt es die Demo?


Launcher herunterladen, Account erstellen, Public Test Version installieren (die ist aktueller), fertig.


----------



## ZAM (28. November 2019)

Wenn man sich Feedback aus dem Internet holt, gerade in gewissen "Genre"-Bereichen, braucht man schon ein dickes Fell, Eier oder die Fähigkeit Pseudo-Kritik geistig zu filtern. ;-)

Außerdem weißt du ja, was du selbst leistest - One-Man-Shows sind immer beeindruckend, wenn das Produkt kein Scam ist. Meine Versuche habe ich alle auf Eis gelegt, spätestens nachdem mir bewusst wurde, wie viel Aufwand hinten dran hängt (Grafik/Texturen, Sound, Spielprinzip, Story-Design etc. etc.), wenn man die Engine mal fertig hat. ^^


----------



## spectrumizer (28. November 2019)

Magogan schrieb:


> Ich arbeite hier und opfere alles, um ein Spiel zu entwickeln.


Warum eigentlich? Ich meine mal realistisch betrachtet, du verlangst 24,99 für die Beta deines Spiels. Das heißt, um sowas wie ein "Grundeinkommen" daraus zu erzielen, müsstest du pro Monat wenigstens 50 Kopien verkaufen. Wie viel verkaufst du denn zur Zeit pro Monat so? Ist nur eine rhetorische Frage.

Ich will dich nicht demotivieren. Aber alles was man in letzter Zeit so von dir liest ist Ärger, Frust, Verzweiflung, Wut, Burn-out-Erscheinungen, etc. Du solltest dich wirklich fragen, ob das der richtige Weg ist, den du da gehst.

Eine Ausbildung zu machen oder einer "normalen Arbeit" nachzugehen, sind eigentlich gute Vorschläge. Das heißt ja nicht, dass du dein Projekt deswegen aufgeben sollst. Aber du hättest erstmal ein Einkommen und kannst in deiner Freizeit, am Wochenende oder während deiner Urlaubszeit daran arbeiten. Zumindest hättest du dann erstmal den Kopf frei.



Magogan schrieb:


> Ich sitze eigentlich nur den ganzen Tag in meiner Wohnung, war seit über 2 Wochen nicht draußen, weil ich mir nichts leisten kann [...]


Wieso muss man Geld haben, um 'ne Runde an die frische Luft zu gehen?


----------



## Magogan (28. November 2019)

spectrumizer schrieb:


> Warum eigentlich? Ich meine mal realistisch betrachtet, du verlangst 24,99 für die Beta deines Spiels. Das heißt, um sowas wie ein "Grundeinkommen" daraus zu erzielen, müsstest du pro Monat wenigstens 50 Kopien verkaufen.


So ganz abwegig ist das nun nicht mit dem richtigen Marketing. Auch wenn es eher 100 sind, du musst ja noch Steuern etc. abziehen.



spectrumizer schrieb:


> Ich will dich nicht demotivieren. Aber alles was man in letzter Zeit so von dir liest ist Ärger, Frust, Verzweiflung, Wut, Burn-out-Erscheinungen, etc. Du solltest dich wirklich fragen, ob das der richtige Weg ist, den du da gehst.


Na ja, es ist nicht einfach und es geht mir auch nicht so gut, aber ich will einfach nicht aufgegeben. Und ich habe den Spielern, die es gekauft haben, ja auch etwas versprochen. Ob das ein paar 100 oder 100000 sind, das ist ja nicht deren Problem, die haben für etwas bezahlt und sollen dann auch das fertige Produkt bekommen.



spectrumizer schrieb:


> Eine Ausbildung zu machen oder einer "normalen Arbeit" nachzugehen, sind eigentlich gute Vorschläge. Das heißt ja nicht, dass du dein Projekt deswegen aufgeben sollst. Aber du hättest erstmal ein Einkommen und kannst in deiner Freizeit, am Wochenende oder während deiner Urlaubszeit daran arbeiten. Zumindest hättest du dann erstmal den Kopf frei.


Glaub mir, ich habe da auch schon oft drüber nachgedacht. Ich möchte einfach so schnell wie möglich fertig werden. Zur Finanzierung des Spiels würde ich höchstens noch Freelancing nutzen, habe ich auch schon mal, aber dafür benötige ich auch mehr Erfahrung in den Dingen, nach denen gesucht wird (Java, ...), sonst finde ich fast nichts.



spectrumizer schrieb:


> Wieso muss man Geld haben, um 'ne Runde an die frische Luft zu gehen?


Nur spazieren zu gehen finde ich langweilig und alles andere kostet Geld. Theoretisch ist sogar das Spazierengehen nicht kostenlos, ich muss ja die Energie in Form von Nahrung wieder zu mir nehmen. Und abgesehen davon bin ich eh den ganzen Tag am Arbeiten und in der Dunkelheit will ich dann auch nicht mehr rausgehen.


----------



## Cyrus_the_Virus (28. November 2019)

@Magogan

 

Ohne Flax jetzt. Ich kann dir eine sehr gute Psychologin empfehlen. Sie sitzt in der Großbeerenstraße, ich gehe mal von aus du wohnst noch in Potsdam. Ich kann sagen dass sie super ist, weil sie meiner Frau geholfen hat.


----------



## BloodyEyeX (28. November 2019)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 

Buffory sah auch aus wie Memory, aber es kommt ja auf den Twist an. =D

buffed in der waybackmashine ist super btw.

 

@Mago. Mit Rtx Support wird das Spiel n Kracher =)


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (28. November 2019)

Digga, manchmal habe ich das Gefühl das du entweder ein Troll oder einfach irgendwie... merkwürdig bist.

24,99 für ein Minecraft Klon, da ist das Original ja schon fast billiger oder?  Den Ansatz mit dem fertigstellen, weil Leute für das Zeug schon bezahlt haben finde ich gut, aber nach deinem Rant hier über andere Entwickler und deinem eigenen Ritterschlag musst du das auch nun wohl oder übel.

 

Ich würde dein komisches Spiel aber auch nicht kaufen, da gibt es für weniger Geld cooleres Indiezeug. Das Feedback das du bekommen hast, klingt durchaus gehässig, aber im Kern sagen sie doch schon die Warheit. Das Ding ist eine Totgeburt. So meine These.

Ansonsten wäre das Gejammer hier weniger, oder?

 

Hast du wirklich ansonsten keinen regulären Job? Da spricht Spectrumizer schon die Wahrheit, führ es als Hobby weiter, wenns denn sein muss. Denn scheinbar kommst du mit dem Druck nicht zurecht, wenn du es nicht mal mehr schaffst vor die Tür zugehen. Whatever, mich belustigst du irgendwie.


----------



## Magogan (28. November 2019)

Cyrus_the_Virus schrieb:


> @Magogan
> 
> Ohne Flax jetzt. Ich kann dir eine sehr gute Psychologin empfehlen.


Bei mir ist zu viel kaputt, als dass da noch irgendetwas helfen würde. Glaub mir. Ich war sogar vor 10 Jahren mal in einer psychiatrischen Klinik und man konnte mir selbst dort nicht helfen. 8 Jahre Mobbing in der Schule haben mich einfach kaputtgemacht.

Ganz so schlimm ist es aber nicht, ich kann nur niemandem mehr richtig vertrauen und keinen regulären Job annehmen, weil ich jeden Tag Angst hätte, gekündigt zu werden (was ja nun auch nicht ganz abwegig ist). Zum Glück ist das kein allzu großes Problem, da ich mich ja selbstständig machen kann und das auch getan habe.

Allerdings hab ich auch generell immer Angst, dass Freunde und Bekannte (abgesehen von sehr guten Freunden) nichts mehr mit mir zu tun haben wollen, weil ich Menschen so erlebt habe. Das wird auch durch Therapie nicht weggehen, das sind Erfahrungen, die du als Kind gemacht hast und nie mehr vergisst.

Huch, das war jetzt etwas sehr offen, aber egal.

 

 

 



Sozialinkompatibel schrieb:


> Ich würde dein komisches Spiel aber auch nicht kaufen, da gibt es für weniger Geld cooleres Indiezeug.


Wenn du an solchen Spielen nicht so interessiert bist, dann würdest du es auch nicht für weniger Geld kaufen. Der Preis basiert auf dem Preis von Cube World damals (20 Euro) plus nochmal 5 Euro extra, weil es auch noch mehr Features hat, z.B. der Weltraum, und technisch weiter entwickelt ist (kleinere Blöcke), was einfach eine unglaubliche Menge an Zeit kostet (du musst extrem viel optimieren).

 

 

 



Sozialinkompatibel schrieb:


> Das Ding ist eine Totgeburt. So meine These.


Na ja, es ist ja auch noch nicht fertig. Ich arbeite noch aktiv dran und bezahle auch Freelancer, die das noch grafisch etwas überarbeiten (Texturen).


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (28. November 2019)

Selbst wenn deine Bindungsgenese gestört ist, bedeutet das nicht, dass die durch adäquate Psychotherapie nicht kurierbar ist. Zwar nicht in vollem Umfang, aber es mittlerweile therapeutisch extrem viel machbar. Das dauert aber Jahre und selbst dann braucht es noch situative Unterstützung. So fragil die Psyche des Menschen ist, so beeinflussbar ist sie eben auch.

Deine Ängste sind auch eher irrational. Arbeitnehmer genießen massive Schutzregeln. Lass dich durch deine psychische Behinderung labeln und du bist quasi unkündbar. Insofern du Fachkraft bist, bekommste eh Jobs hinterher geschmissen. Da brauchste dich nicht sorgen.


----------



## Magogan (28. November 2019)

Sozialinkompatibel schrieb:


> Arbeitnehmer genießen massive Schutzregeln.


Sag das mal den Ingenieuren bei Siemens.

 



Sozialinkompatibel schrieb:


> Lass dich durch deine psychische Behinderung labeln und du bist quasi unkündbar.


Ich denke nicht, dass ich behindert bin.

 

Abgesehen davon möchte ich es auch einfach nicht, ich finde es langweilig, den ganzen Tag in einem normalen Job zu arbeiten und mein Glück nicht selbst in die Hand zu nehmen. Ich möchte nicht "behütet" werden.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (28. November 2019)

Ach komm, leg mal das Stigma ab. Von dem was du so schreibst klingt das absolut nach psychischer Beeinträchtigung mit Tendenz zum Wahn. Allein die Irrationalität der massiven Angst allen gegenüber.

Behinderung bedeutet nicht direkt Down Syndrom lmao. Aber gut Rainer ist ja auch selbstständiger Schichtarbeiter. 

Aber wenn du das ja eh nicht alles willst, brauchste dich ja auch nich so viel beschweren.


----------



## Magogan (28. November 2019)

Sozialinkompatibel schrieb:


> massiven Angst


So schlimm ist es nun auch nicht.

 



Sozialinkompatibel schrieb:


> Aber wenn du das ja eh nicht alles willst, brauchste dich ja auch nich so viel beschweren.


So toll ist meine Situation nun eben nicht, da beschwere ich mich schon mal. Auch wenn ich es mir ausgesucht habe. Im Job kann es dir genauso schlecht gehen, dann darfst du dich ja nach der Logik auch nicht darüber beschweren.

 



Sozialinkompatibel schrieb:


> psychischer Beeinträchtigung mit Tendenz zum Wahn


Hast du zu viel gegoogelt? Laut Google habe ich entweder eine Erkältung, Krebs oder bin schwanger. Oder alles zusammen.

 

Das ist vielleicht eine leichte Beeinträchtigung, aber ich kann damit umgehen.


----------



## spectrumizer (28. November 2019)

Magogan schrieb:


> So schlimm ist es nun auch nicht.


Ja was denn nun? Erst sagst du, dass bei dir "zu viel kaputt" ist und du psychisch unfähig zu allem möglichen bist, aber dann ist es doch nicht so schlimm?
 


Magogan schrieb:


> Im Job kann es dir genauso schlecht gehen, dann darfst du dich ja nach der Logik auch nicht darüber beschweren.


Da hast du aber wenigstens ein Einkommen, von dem du wenigstens mal "rausgehen" / was unternehmen kannst. Oder dir was zu essen kaufen und nicht ständig unter dem Existenzminimum leben.



Magogan schrieb:


> Das ist vielleicht eine leichte Beeinträchtigung, aber ich kann damit umgehen.


Klingt oft nicht so. Wenn man das so liest, denkt man sich immer, "warum tut sich der Junge das an?"

Was denkst du denn, wie lange du noch für die restlichen 41% deines Spiels brauchst? Laut deinen eigenen Aussagen, wolltest du ja Ende 2019 fertig sein? Oder anders gefragt: Wie lange willst du dir das noch antun? Dein Ehrgeiz in Ehren, aber irgendwie scheinst du da auch "Betriebsblind" zu sein. Deine Steam Reviews sagen zwar, dass das Spiel Potential hat, aber das war's dann auch schon. Aber es gibt gefühlt 34.768 Spiele mit Potential bei Steam, wo die Entwickler Jahre an Zeit und Energie reingesteckt haben, die dann letztendlich aber auch für nur 3,99 im Sale landen.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (28. November 2019)

Nee, der Boy hat's studiert und was du da von dir gibst klingt halt nach Wahnsymptomen. *schulterzuck* Hab ich mir nicht ausgedacht.

 

Aber nvm, du bist scheinbar eh nur ne Heulsuse die nichts ändern möchte und sich im Elend suhlt. Ach btw, mir hat mein Job auch nicht gepasst. Hab mir dann einfach was anderes gesucht anstatt mich zu beschweren.

 

Zu dem "so schlimm ists nicht". Du suchst dir kein Job, weil du Angst hat jeden Tag gekündigt werden zu können, was nahe zu NIE passiert. Dazu kommen deine Gedanken das dich jeder betrügt und dir böse will, auch Freunde. Also mal ehrlich, wenn das nicht wahnhaft-paranoide Tendenzen sind lmao.


----------



## Magogan (29. November 2019)

spectrumizer schrieb:


> Ja was denn nun? Erst sagst du, dass bei dir "zu viel kaputt" ist und du psychisch unfähig zu allem möglichen bist, aber dann ist es doch nicht so schlimm?


Keine Ahnung, ich verstehe das auch nicht so richtig. Es lässt sich zumindest nicht therapieren oder die waren damals einfach unfähig. Immerhin hat es kaum Auswirkungen auf mein Handeln.
 



spectrumizer schrieb:


> Da hast du aber wenigstens ein Einkommen, von dem du wenigstens mal "rausgehen" / was unternehmen kannst. Oder dir was zu essen kaufen und nicht ständig unter dem Existenzminimum leben.


Nur dass ich eben nichts unternehmen könnte, weil ich die ganze Zeit mit Arbeiten beschäftigt sein würde, genauso wie jetzt auch.
 



spectrumizer schrieb:


> Klingt oft nicht so. Wenn man das so liest, denkt man sich immer, "warum tut sich der Junge das an?"


Ich habe eben Träume und statt mein Leben lang 40 Stunden die Woche in einem regulären Job zu arbeiten, möchte ich eben meine Träume verwirklichen. Wenn ich es nicht ernsthaft versuche, werde ich es später bereuen.
 



spectrumizer schrieb:


> Was denkst du denn, wie lange du noch für die restlichen 41% deines Spiels brauchst? Laut deinen eigenen Aussagen, wolltest du ja Ende 2019 fertig sein? Oder anders gefragt: Wie lange willst du dir das noch antun? Dein Ehrgeiz in Ehren, aber irgendwie scheinst du da auch "Betriebsblind" zu sein. Deine Steam Reviews sagen zwar, dass das Spiel Potential hat, aber das war's dann auch schon. Aber es gibt gefühlt 34.768 Spiele mit Potential bei Steam, wo die Entwickler Jahre an Zeit und Energie reingesteckt haben, die dann letztendlich aber auch für nur 3,99 im Sale landen.


Je nachdem. Wenn es gut läuft, bin ich nie fertig, sondern mache immer mehr Spiele. Cube Universe soll zumindest Ende 2021 fertig sein, idealerweise verdiene ich aber auch schon vorher genug Geld, um davon zu leben und Leute einzustellen.

 



Sozialinkompatibel schrieb:


> Nee, der Boy hat's studiert


Dann solltest du wissen, dass man keine Ferndiagnosen macht. Ich weiß, du willst mir nur helfen, aber das bringt ja nichts, wenn du nicht genug über mich weißt und nicht persönlich mit mir sprechen kannst, um auch meine Mimik/Gestik etc. zu beurteilen.

 

Ach ja, das Forum ist auf dem Smartphone eine Katastrophe. Ich kann nicht einmal Teile eines Beitrags zitieren. Argh.


----------



## spectrumizer (29. November 2019)

Magogan schrieb:


> Ich habe eben Träume und statt mein Leben lang 40 Stunden die Woche in einem regulären Job zu arbeiten, möchte ich eben meine Träume verwirklichen. Wenn ich es nicht ernsthaft versuche, werde ich es später bereuen.


Oder du bereust es, 10 Jahre deines Lebens in ein Spiel investiert zu haben, was vielleicht nur eine Handvoll Leute interessiert und es dann für 3,99 bei Steam-Sale verschachert wird.



Magogan schrieb:


> Je nachdem. Wenn es gut läuft, bin ich nie fertig, sondern mache immer mehr Spiele. Cube Universe soll zumindest Ende 2021 fertig sein, idealerweise verdiene ich aber auch schon vorher genug Geld, um davon zu leben und Leute einzustellen.


Oder es läuft - wie jetzt auch schon - schlecht, du verdienst gar nix und sitzt dann letzten Endes auf dem Sozialamt, um Hartz IV zu beantragen, während in Deutschland über 100.000 IT Fachkräfte fehlen.

https://www.welt.de/wirtschaft/karr...-fehlen-mehr-als-100-000-IT-Spezialisten.html


----------



## Magogan (29. November 2019)

spectrumizer schrieb:


> Oder du bereust es, 10 Jahre deines Lebens in ein Spiel investiert zu haben, was vielleicht nur eine Handvoll Leute interessiert und es dann für 3,99 bei Steam-Sale verschachert wird.


Wenn sich auch nur 0,1% der Minecraft-Spieler dafür interessieren, dann habe ich schon ca. 2 Millionen verdient. Wenn man sich wie andere auf Steam verlässt, kann das natürlich (im Regelfall) nichts werden.

Und selbst wenn es nichts wird, bereue ich es nicht. Immerhin hab ich es dann versucht.



spectrumizer schrieb:


> Oder es läuft - wie jetzt auch schon - schlecht, du verdienst gar nix und sitzt dann letzten Endes auf dem Sozialamt, um Hartz IV zu beantragen


Ich kann ja immer noch jederzeit als Freelancer arbeiten oder einen Job annehmen.



spectrumizer schrieb:


> während in Deutschland über 100.000 *billige* IT Fachkräfte fehlen.


Hab das mal für dich korrigiert.


----------



## spectrumizer (29. November 2019)

Magogan schrieb:


> Hab das mal für dich korrigiert.


Ne. Angebot und Nachfrage. Die Nachfrage ist eindeutig höher als das Angebot. Das ist inzwischen schon so, dass du hier eindeutig die besseren Karten auf der Hand hast, wenn es um Gehaltsverhandlungen geht. Die Nachfrage ist enorm. Vor allem seit Deutschland immer mehr realisiert, dass es das globale Schlusslicht in Sachen IT und Digitalisierung ist. Also ich kann mich über meine Bezahlung nicht beschweren. Das einzige Problem ist das Finanzamt. Hohes Einkommen = hohe Steuern.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (29. November 2019)

Wenn ich auch nur einmal den Jackpot im Lotto gewinne muss ich nie wieder arbeiten und kann endlich Lambo Urus fahren. Schätze die Chancen ähnlich ein.  

 

Wie jetzt? Jetzt geht Job doch? Ich bin sehr verwirrt. 

 

https://www.gehalt.de/news/it-studie-2018

 

Das ist für dich wenig Gehalt? Entweder sind deine Lebensstandards unerwartet hoch oder du bist absolut weltfremd. Selbst, wenn du "nur" Webdesign machst ist das etwas mehr als die Meisten anderen verdienen. 

Wir wurden im Studium mal gefragt, was wir glauben wie hoch wir eine Arbeitsstunde vergütet bekommen sollten. Die Frage würde ich gerne mal an dich weiter leiten. 

Was denkst du, ist eine Arbeitsstunde von dir wert? Die Diskrepanz zu deiner aktuellen Realität ist wahrscheinlich immens.

 

Vielleicht klingen die 2k-2,5k netto, dann doch nicht mehr so schlecht.

 

Ich wäre froh, gäbe es in der Sozialen Arbeit auch nur ansatzweise solche Lohnexplosionen wie in der IT Branche. Mit meinem aktuellen Arbeitgeber habe ich Gott sei Dank relativ viel Glück und der Vertrag ist auch weit über dem Durchschnitt in der Branche, aber dennoch kein Vergleich zu IT oder sonstigem.

 

Zu dem Angebot und Nachfrage Ding... medizinisches Personal wird auch gesucht af, dennoch sind Bezahlung und Arbeitsbedingungen absolut desaströs. Wenn ich dann so Aussagen wie die von Magogan lese werde ich richtig wütend. Nix leisten für die Gesellschaft und sich beschweren das 2k+ Euro zu wenig sein um am fcking PC zu sitzen, während andere sich im Schichtdienst für einen Hungerlohn körperlich und psychisch kaputt arbeiten.


----------



## Reflox (29. November 2019)

Such dir n richtigen IT Job wie Netzwerk und Systemadministration. Sowas kann man nicht an Pajeet in Indien outsourcen und wird dementsprechend auch besser bezahlt. Ich hatte nach der Ausbildung 60k Brutto.


----------



## Magogan (29. November 2019)

Sozialinkompatibel schrieb:


> Das ist für dich wenig Gehalt? Entweder sind deine Lebensstandards unerwartet hoch oder du bist absolut weltfremd.


Und jetzt schau mal, was eine Wohnung hier kostet. Also ich habe keine Wohnung mit 100 m² für unter 500.000 Euro gefunden, als ich das letzte Mal geguckt habe. Und dementsprechend teuer ist auch alles andere, selbst die Pizza vom Lieferdienst kostet inzwischen schon bis zu knapp 30 Euro für 36 cm mit Käse im Rand. Dann sind selbst 75.000 Euro im Jahr wenig.

 



Sozialinkompatibel schrieb:


> Nix leisten für die Gesellschaft und sich beschweren das 2k+ Euro zu wenig sein um am fcking PC zu sitzen, während andere sich im Schichtdienst für einen Hungerlohn körperlich und psychisch kaputt arbeiten.


Ich entwickle ein Spiel, was Menschen Freude bereitet. Das ist doch etwas Positives für die Gesellschaft. Wer am PC sitzt und spielt, geht nicht raus und macht aus Langeweile irgendwelche Dummheiten.

 

Wenn ich jetzt für 2500€ netto einen Job annehmen würde, müssten aber die anderen immer noch für einen Hungerlohn im Schichtdienst arbeiten. Dadurch, dass ich irgendwann gut bezalhte Arbeitsplätze schaffen werde, helfe ich ja diesen Leuten ja eher noch mehr, da die Wirtschaft wächst und sie sich dann mehr leisten können. Natürlich habe ich alleine da keinen großen Einfluss, aber wenn jeder so denken würde, würden wir ja gar nicht vorankommen.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (29. November 2019)

Mir fällt dazu nichts mehr ein, wirklich nicht.


----------



## Patiekrice (29. November 2019)

Magogan schrieb:


> [...] selbst die Pizza vom Lieferdienst kostet inzwischen schon bis zu knapp 30 Euro für 36 cm mit Käse im Rand.


 

ich möchte das für die Nachwelt festhalten.


----------



## Magogan (29. November 2019)

Sozialinkompatibel schrieb:


> Mir fällt dazu nichts mehr ein, wirklich nicht.


Ne, du hast Recht, anderen Menschen geht es schlecht, also soll jetzt bitte jeder mit 2000 Euro netto zufrieden sein.

 

 

 



Sozialinkompatibel schrieb:


> während andere sich im Schichtdienst für einen Hungerlohn körperlich und psychisch kaputt arbeiten.


Und überhaupt, wieso sollten sich diese Leute beschweren, wenn Menschen in Afrika verhungern?

 

Ich verstehe auch die Leute nicht, die sich über Politik beschweren, früher wurden wir noch von Königen regiert, das war viel schlimmer. Jetzt gibt man den Leuten schon das Recht, mitzubestimmen, und es passt ihnen trotzdem nicht.

 

Ach ja, und Trump ist ein guter Politiker, weil Hillary ein paar E-Mails gelöscht hat.

 

https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Whataboutism

 

Okay, vielleicht nicht ganz Whataboutism, aber es gibt bestimmt auch einen Begriff dafür, den ich aber nicht kenne.

 

 



Patiekrice schrieb:


> ich möchte das für die Nachwelt festhalten.


In 20 Jahren heißt es dann :"Krass, 30 Euro, so billig war das damals?"


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (29. November 2019)

Du verstehst scheinbar kein Wort von dem was ich geschrieben habe.
Daher hab ichs aufgegeben mir dir zu diskutieren. Da ist mir meine Zeit dann irgendwie doch zu schade für.

Die pure Undankbarkeit und Missachtung deiner Privilegien ekelt mich einfach nur an. Auch wieder dieses undifferenzierte Stammtischbeispiel mit dem Hunger in Afrika um zu derailen, widerlich.

Glaube ich hätte dir in der Schulzeit für so Aussagen auch die Visage poliert. 

Ich kann dir nur ans Herz legen, dich mal mit der Realität zu befassen und daraus das Beste zu machen.


----------



## Magogan (29. November 2019)

Sozialinkompatibel schrieb:


> Undankbarkeit


Das mag so sein, für mich ist einfach vieles eine Selbstverständlichkeit, weil ich selber auch vieles für andere tue, selbst wenn es mich teilweise schon nervt. Ich lasse mich auch sonntags um 7 Uhr aus dem Bett klingeln, um einem Nachbarn die Tür aufzumachen, der wegen Alkoholkrankheit seinen Schlüssel verloren hat. Alle anderen hätten längst die Klingel abgeschaltet, zumal das ja über Monate so ging. Und das ist nur ein Beispiel.

 



Sozialinkompatibel schrieb:


> Auch wieder dieses undifferenzierte Stammtischbeispiel mit dem Hunger in Afrika um zu derailen, widerlich.


Das war bewusst übertrieben.

 



Sozialinkompatibel schrieb:


> Ich kann dir nur ans Herz legen, dich mal mit der Realität zu befassen und daraus das Beste zu machen.


Das habe ich und ich habe festgestellt, dass einige Menschen andere ausbeuten, und mich dafür entschieden, mich nicht ausbeuten zu lassen. Dass es einigen Leuten schlecht geht, obwohl sie wichtige Aufgaben in der Gesellschaft übernehmen, würde ich auch gerne ändern, aber das kann ich nur, wenn ich einflussreich bin. Das wiederum werde ich vielleicht, wenn ich reich bin, aber garantiert nicht mit einem regulären Bürojob.


----------



## Cyrus_the_Virus (29. November 2019)

Wahnsinn........

 

@Magogan

Wie gesagt, ich gebe dir gerne die Adresse. Ich wollte den Thread hier jetzt durch meinen letzten Post .....

 

Egal.... such dir bitte umfangreiche Hilfe.


----------



## BloodyEyeX (29. November 2019)

Hach, 2k würd ich auch mal gern wieder verdienen.

Und Weihnachtsgeld wär auch mal was feines ...

jetzt so in der Vorweihnachtszeit.

 

Wenn du das Gefühl hast aufgrund deines Gehaltes ausgebeutet zu werden:

Ein Arbeitsvertrag wird immer von 2 Menschen unterschrieben ^^

Dir steht es frei dein Gegenüber auf eigenen Verantwortung selbst auszubeuten.

Je nach Job ist es durchaus möglich dieses Armdrücken für sich zu entscheiden.

Aber das man nicht so hilflos ist, habe ich auch erst Jahre nach dem Studium,

als Angestellter gelernt.

 

Wie auch immer, wenn du dein Spiel zu dem gewünschten Erfolg bringen solltest,

-und ich drück dir da absolut die Daumen-

stell dich darauf ein, dass ein Anruf um 3 Uhr nachts aus Indien, dir schnell als 

verzeihbare Bagatelle vorkommt. Im Vergleich zu dem Trouble den es bedeutet

ein erfolgreiches Unternehmen zu führen. ^^


----------



## spectrumizer (29. November 2019)

Magogan schrieb:


> Und jetzt schau mal, was eine Wohnung hier kostet. Also ich habe keine Wohnung mit 100 m² für unter 500.000 Euro gefunden, als ich das letzte Mal geguckt habe. Und dementsprechend teuer ist auch alles andere, selbst die Pizza vom Lieferdienst kostet inzwischen schon bis zu knapp 30 Euro für 36 cm mit Käse im Rand. Dann sind selbst 75.000 Euro im Jahr wenig.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


 



Magogan schrieb:


> Ich entwickle ein Spiel, was Menschen Freude bereitet.



Wenn es denn jemand spielen würde.  Sorry, konnte ich mir nicht verkneifen.

Mal im Ernst: Du jammerst seit Wochen - wenn nicht sogar schon Monaten - wie schlecht es dir geht, wie unfair dich alle behandeln, wie sich keiner für dein Spiel interessiert, wie sie dich alle hängen lassen, du nichts verdienst und dir dafür seit Jahren den Ar*** aufreisst. Aber gleichzeitig bist du völlig beratungsresistent und lehnst jegliche Form von gutgemeinten Ratschlägen ab, mit der Begründung, dass das unterm Strich alles viel schlimmer sei, als die brotlose Kunst, die du da betreibst, von der du hoffst, irgendwann mal davon leben zu können. Jammern auf hohem Niveau.

Wie gesagt: Such dir einen Job, wo du mit deinen Fähigkeiten und deinem Talent 2,5-3k im Monat rausbekommst. Dann bist du die Geldsorgen erstmal los und kannst dein Spiel immer noch fertigstellen.

Aber ja, ich weiß: Niemals. Lieber sitzt du irgendwann mal auf der Straße und schläfst unter der Brücke. Aber so lange wie du noch ein Handy, ein Laptop und einen WLAN Zugang bei Starbucks oder McDonalds hast, würdest du immer noch an deinem Spiel arbeiten. <_<


----------



## Magogan (29. November 2019)

Ach, so schlimm ist das alles nun auch wieder nicht, ich bin nur etwas deprimiert, weil ich so langsam vorankomme. Das liegt auch daran, dass ich vieles einbauen muss, wovon ich dachte, ich würde es erst später brauchen (z.B. Teile der Dungeon-Generierung).

Ich habe es ja noch nicht einmal richtig mit Marketing probiert, nicht einmal mehr als kurze Trailer hochgeladen auf YouTube. Ich könnte ein Video machen, in dem ich das Spiel vorstelle, ab und zu mal den Fortschritt zeigen etc. Ich warte nur noch auf die neuen Texturen, dann sollte das Spiel auch deutlich ansprechender aussehen als mit dem Minecraft-Texturepack, das ich aktuell (mit Erlaubnis des Künstlers) verwende.

Ein paar andere Ideen für das Marketing habe ich auch noch, aber dazu will ich noch nichts sagen.

@BloodyEyeX: Ja, das wird stressig, aber das ist nicht das Problem, es macht mir ja auch Spaß. Nur Schlaf brauche ich im Moment dringend, ich kann teilweise nicht schlafen, weil ich mir Sorgen um meine Zukunft mache... Ich weiß nicht mal, wieso ich mich sorge, ich könnte im schlimmsten Fall jederzeit einen Job bekommen. Und als Freelancer kann ich auch arbeiten, was ich auch lieber würde, da da mehr übrig bleibt als als Angestellter.

Auf der Straße werde ich zumindest nicht landen, meine Eltern haben gut für mich gesorgt. Auch wenn ich mich schrecklich fühle, wenn ich das annehme. Womit habe ich das verdient und andere nicht? Zum Glück kenne ich Leute, die nochmal deutlich mehr bekommen (2 davon sogar mehrere Millionen Euro), dann muss ich mich nicht ganz so schlecht fühlen.


----------



## Magogan (27. Dezember 2019)

Cyrus_the_Virus schrieb:


> Egal.... such dir bitte umfangreiche Hilfe.


Hab jetzt versucht, einen Termin bei einem Psychologen zu bekommen, weil ich offenbar Depressionen habe. Der nächste Termin ist in NEUN MONATEN frei.

 

Abgesehen davon muss ich das selbst bezahlen, da privat versichert (1000€ Selbstbeteiligung) und ich bin ja gerade deprimiert, weil ich wenig Geld habe... Also so wenig hab ich nicht, aber ich will wenig ausgeben, weil ich nicht weiß, ob und wann ich wieder Geld bekomme...

 

Ach ja, was auch richtig toll ist: Freelancer, die wochenlang krank werden, mir aber nicht Bescheid sagen, sodass ich mir wen anders suchen könnte. Deswegen hab ich jetzt das Weihnachtsgeschäft verpasst, da ich vorher die Kritik umsetzen und die Texturen überarbeiten lassen wollte...


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (28. Dezember 2019)

Verflucht, sonst wäre zu Neujahr der Lambo drin gewesen!

 

Btw, selber Schuld, wenn du dich für die unsolidarische Lösung in unserem Sozialstaat entscheidest. Da hab ich ehrlich gesagt wenig Mitleid.


----------



## Magogan (29. Dezember 2019)

Sozialinkompatibel schrieb:


> Verflucht, sonst wäre zu Neujahr der Lambo drin gewesen!


Den will ich nicht mal. Und schon gar nicht im Winter.

Wer weiß, vielleicht bekomme ich sogar noch mehr Geld, wenn ich das Spiel im Januar etwas vermarkte (paar Videos und so)? Im Dezember kostet Werbung ziemlich viel und dementsprechend viele Videos gibt es auf YouTube, weil jeder möglichst viel vom Kuchen abhaben will.



Sozialinkompatibel schrieb:


> Btw, selber Schuld, wenn du dich für die unsolidarische Lösung in unserem Sozialstaat entscheidest. Da hab ich ehrlich gesagt wenig Mitleid.


Tja, wenn ich nur 1/4 des Preises zahlen muss, entscheide ich mich eben für die private Versicherung.

Scheint ja ein toller Sozialstaat zu sein, wenn so viele Leute Hilfe von Psychologen benötigen...


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (30. Dezember 2019)

Magogan schrieb:


> Den will ich nicht mal. Und schon gar nicht im Winter.
> 
> Wer weiß, vielleicht bekomme ich sogar noch mehr Geld, wenn ich das Spiel im Januar etwas vermarkte (paar Videos und so)? Im Dezember kostet Werbung ziemlich viel und dementsprechend viele Videos gibt es auf YouTube, weil jeder möglichst viel vom Kuchen abhaben will.
> 
> ...



Jo und nun heulst du, dass es für dich teuer wird. 
Aber das du privat versichert bist, passt wunderbar zu deinem Egozentrismus. 

In Deutschland geht es uns Bürgern besser als in wahrscheinlich 95% der anderen Ländern. Mal wieder deine Privilegien als selbstverständlich empfunden, was?

Die Gründe wieso Menschen psychisch erkranken sind so vielschichtig, dass deine Stammtischparole nicht greift. Die Lebensqualität ist hier überdurchschnittlich, auch wenn du das vielleicht wieder nicht wertzuschätzen weißt.

Freue mich jedoch für dich, dass du einen Termin hast. Vielleicht hilft es dir.


----------



## Magogan (30. Dezember 2019)

Ich habe keinen Termin. In 9 Monaten kann so viel passieren, das bringt gar nichts, da einen Termin zu machen.

Toller Sozialstaat, der es Spitzenverdienern erlaubt, einfach gar nichts in die gesetzliche Krankenversicherung einzuzahlen, und damit Geringverdiener mehr belastet. Aber solange das möglich ist, werde ich es auch nutzen. Ich bekomme vom Staat keine Unterstützung dabei, meine Firma voranzubringen, also wieso sollte ich dann den Staat mehr als nötig unterstützen? Zuschüsse für sowas bekommst du nur, wenn du viel Geld hast, und dann musst du sie nicht einmal zurückzahlen.

Ich wette mit dir, dass ein Großteil der Patienten beim Psychologen einfach Burnout oder Depressionen hat, weil einfach viele Menschen viel arbeiten müssen und trotzdem kaum davon leben können. Was bringt es, dass die Lebensqualität überdurchschnittlich ist, wenn die Menschen unglücklich sind? Da sind irgendwelche aus unserer Sicht primitiven Völker deutlich glücklicher im Leben.

Wenn ich die Chance habe, reich zu werden, nutze ich sie auch. Was daran egozentrisch sein soll, weiß ich nicht. Ich schaffe dadurch ja auch Arbeitsplätze und sorge zumindest zum Teil mit dafür, dass du überhaupt einen Job findest. Im Gegensatz dazu machen die Leute, die Millionen erben, nichts für die Gesellschaft. Teilweise zahlen sie nicht einmal Steuern, du kannst nämlich bis zu 26 Millionen Euro steuerfrei erben.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (30. Dezember 2019)

Du unterstützt als Mitglied der GKV nicht den Staat, sondern deine Mitmenschen. 
Zumal viele die in einer PKV sind später zurück in die GKV wechseln (müssen). Dann werden Leistungen kassiert ohne jemals eingezahlt zu haben. PKV ist einfach unsolidarischer Dreck.

Der Staat leistet nichts für dich? Bitte?
Du genießt nahe zu kostenfrei Bildung, hast eine gute Infrastruktur, niedrige Kriminalitätsrate und lebst in einem sicheren Land. Aber true, dass ist ja nichts.
Auch die freie Entfaltung die du hier genießen kannst, keine polit. Verfolgung etc.

Egozentrisch ist nicht die Tatsache, dass du reich werden willst, sondern der alleinige Fokus auf dich selbst. Höre von dir immer nur ich ich ich ich ich.
Natürlich sind wir unglücklich, weil wir immer mehr wollen. Anstatt zu schätzen was wir haben.

Holy Fuck


----------



## Magogan (30. Dezember 2019)

Der Thread heißt "Was regt euch SO RICHTIG auf?", natürlich rede ich da über mich...

Meine Mitmenschen sind ja eben der Staat. Ob ich jetzt Steuern oder Krankenkassenbeiträge zahle, wo ist der Unterschied?

Super, ich bekomme vom Staat genau das, was jeder andere auch bekommt. Außer man ist reich, dann gibt es noch zusätzliche Unterstützung in Form von Zuschüssen. Wenn ich 200.000 Euro hätte, würde ich nochmal 200.000 Euro geschenkt bekommen. Damit kann man dann Arbeitsplätze schaffen und in der Folge noch reicher werden. Wenn das fair sein soll, dann ist das ja auch fair, wenn ich mich nicht an der gesetzlichen Krankenversicherung beteilige.

Und ganz ehrlich, was bringt mir kostenlose Bildung, wenn ich dann keinen Job finde, mit dem ich mir eigenes Haus leisten kann, bevor meine Kinder erwachsen sind? Die Politik bekommt es ja nicht hin, die Mieten und dementsprechend auch die Kaufpreise für Wohnungen zu senken. Für lächerliche 60 m2 zahlst du hier schon 300.000 Euro, wie sollst du in so einer kleinen Wohnung Kinder großziehen?


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (30. Dezember 2019)

Es ist ein gewaltiger Unterschied. Von Steuern profitieren alle, darum wird Steuerhinterziehung ja auch so hart bestraft.
Wie die Krankenkassen funktionieren scheinst du wohl nicht so zu verstehen oder? 

Dein Derailing überspringe ich mal.

Ohne diese Bildung wärst du nicht da wo du jetzt bist bzw. hättest all diese Möglichkeiten offen. Somit wurde bereits passiv tausende Euro in dich investiert. Kannst ja mal herausfinden was ein Kind den Staat im Durchschnitt kostet. Dann wärste vielleicht bisschen dankbarer, dass du so hohe Privilegien genießen kannst.

Bin übrigens auch pissig, dass ich einen inhärenten Dienst an der Gesellschaft leiste, unmögliche Arbeitszeiten im Schichtdienst habe. Überstunden ohne Ende mache und mir davon nicht einfach ne Alfa Giulia QV kaufen kann. :< 
Trotz studium.
Alles so u n g e r e c h t.


----------



## Patiekrice (30. Dezember 2019)

Magogan schrieb:


> Ich habe keinen Termin. In 9 Monaten kann so viel passieren, das bringt gar nichts, da einen Termin zu machen.


 

Deine psychischen Probleme werden sich in den 9 Monaten nicht lösen. Vereinbar' dort einen Termin und schau dich parallel weiter um, ob du irgendwo schneller einen bekommst.

 



Magogan schrieb:


> Für lächerliche 60 m2 zahlst du hier schon 300.000 Euro, wie sollst du in so einer kleinen Wohnung Kinder großziehen?


Man brauch keine Eigentumswohnung, um Kinder großzuziehen.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (30. Dezember 2019)

Patiekrice schrieb:


> Man brauch keine Eigentumswohnung, um Kinder großzuziehen.


 

Stimmt man brauch ein 350qm^2 Einfamilienhaus, mit Pool, sowie einen Range Rover und einen Volvo XC90 in der Einfahrt. Damit die Kinder nach ihrem Tennisunterricht abgeholt werden können um veganen Moon Juice und glutenfreie Haferkekse in Denns Bio Markt zu kaufen.


----------



## Magogan (31. Dezember 2019)

Sozialinkompatibel schrieb:


> Es ist ein gewaltiger Unterschied. Von Steuern profitieren alle, darum wird Steuerhinterziehung ja auch so hart bestraft.
> Wie die Krankenkassen funktionieren scheinst du wohl nicht so zu verstehen oder?


Das ist doch quasi das gleiche Prinzip. Wer arbeitslos wird, bekommt Hartz IV, wer krank wird, dem wird die Behandlung bezahlt. In beiden Fällen zahlen alle Steuern bzw. Beiträge abhängig vom Einkommen. Was soll denn der grundlegende Unterschied sein?



Sozialinkompatibel schrieb:


> Ohne diese Bildung wärst du nicht da wo du jetzt bist bzw. hättest all diese Möglichkeiten offen. Somit wurde bereits passiv tausende Euro in dich investiert. Kannst ja mal herausfinden was ein Kind den Staat im Durchschnitt kostet. Dann wärste vielleicht bisschen dankbarer, dass du so hohe Privilegien genießen kannst.


Dafür zahle ich nach abgeschlossenem Studium deutlich mehr Steuern. Das kann ich aber nur, wenn ich arbeite. Und dafür braucht man Arbeitsplätze. Und genau die könnte ich ja mit vergleichsweise kleinen staatlichen Zuschüssen oder geförderten Krediten schaffen. Aber dabei wird man nicht gefördert, wenn man talentiert ist, sondern wenn man viel Geld hat. Das kann ich nicht nachvollziehen.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (31. Dezember 2019)

Magogan schrieb:


> Das ist doch quasi das gleiche Prinzip. Wer arbeitslos wird, bekommt Hartz IV, wer krank wird, dem wird die Behandlung bezahlt. In beiden Fällen zahlen alle Steuern bzw. Beiträge abhängig vom Einkommen. Was soll denn der grundlegende Unterschied sein?
> 
> Dafür zahle ich nach abgeschlossenem Studium deutlich mehr Steuern. Das kann ich aber nur, wenn ich arbeite. Und dafür braucht man Arbeitsplätze. Und genau die könnte ich ja mit vergleichsweise kleinen staatlichen Zuschüssen oder geförderten Krediten schaffen. Aber dabei wird man nicht gefördert, wenn man talentiert ist, sondern wenn man viel Geld hat. Das kann ich nicht nachvollziehen.



Nein es ist nicht das gleiche Prinzip.

Es gibt in Deutschland mehr als genug Arbeitsplätze. War es vor ein paar Wochen nicht so, dass deine Branche (IT?) händeringend sucht? Dir die Minimum 2,5k netto aber zu wenig sind?
Es werden außerdem viele Sachen staatlich gefördert, aber halt kein fucking 4,99 Euro Steam- Indiesale Trashgame. Das hat zurecht keine Relevanz in unserer Gesellschaft.

Außerdem wirst du auch gefördert mit Talent. Stipendien, (günstige) Semestergebühren, kannst sogar Anträge auf Kostenübernahme durchbekommen, BaFög und und und und und. Die Hürden sind so niedrig wie nie ein gutes und gesichertes Leben zuführen. Zumindest bist zur Rente.


----------



## Magogan (31. Dezember 2019)

2500 netto reichen nicht. Ich hab das mal nachgerechnet, wenn ich 2500 verdiene und meine Freundin/Frau auch, dann wird das selbst bei 3% Lohnerhöhung pro Jahr und 3% Zinsen auf das Ersparte niemals reichen, um sich eine Eigentumswohnung zu kaufen. Die Preise steigen um ca. 9% pro Jahr. Bis wir 250000 Euro zusammengespart haben (50% des aktuellen Kaufpreises), kostet die 100 m2 Wohnung 1 Million Euro. Und 100 m2 sind nicht gerade viel für eine Familie mit 2 Kindern.


----------



## kaepteniglo (31. Dezember 2019)

Magogan schrieb:


> Das ist doch quasi das gleiche Prinzip. Wer arbeitslos wird, bekommt Hartz IV, wer krank wird, dem wird die Behandlung bezahlt. In beiden Fällen zahlen alle Steuern bzw. Beiträge abhängig vom Einkommen. Was soll denn der grundlegende Unterschied sein?
> 
> Dafür zahle ich nach abgeschlossenem Studium deutlich mehr Steuern. Das kann ich aber nur, wenn ich arbeite. Und dafür braucht man Arbeitsplätze. Und genau die könnte ich ja mit vergleichsweise kleinen staatlichen Zuschüssen oder geförderten Krediten schaffen. Aber dabei wird man nicht gefördert, wenn man talentiert ist, sondern wenn man viel Geld hat. Das kann ich nicht nachvollziehen.


 
Wieso zahlst du nach einem Studium mehr Steuern?
 
Das hängt von deinem  Brutto und der Steuerklasse ab.
 
Es gibt genügend Menschen, die habe  ohne Studium mehr als andere mit Studium.
 
Und wer Arbeitslos ist, bekommt erstmal ALG I, da man dafür Beiträge gezahlt hat. Nach einem gewissen Zeitraum fällt man in den Bezug von ALG II.



Magogan schrieb:


> 2500 netto reichen nicht. Ich hab das mal nachgerechnet, wenn ich 2500 verdiene und meine Freundin/Frau auch, dann wird das selbst bei 3% Lohnerhöhung pro Jahr und 3% Zinsen auf das Ersparte niemals reichen, um sich eine Eigentumswohnung zu kaufen. Die Preise steigen um ca. 9% pro Jahr. Bis wir 250000 Euro zusammengespart haben (50% des aktuellen Kaufpreises), kostet die 100 m2 Wohnung 1 Million Euro. Und 100 m2 sind nicht gerade viel für eine Familie mit 2 Kindern.


Warum willst du 50% ansparen? Man kauft sich Eigentum und plant mit einer Finanzierungszeit von 30-40 Jahren. Da reichen 5000 / Monat zur Finanzierung und zum Leben.
Aber du scheinst da eh anders zu ticken.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (31. Dezember 2019)

Magogan schrieb:


> 2500 netto reichen nicht. Ich hab das mal nachgerechnet, wenn ich 2500 verdiene und meine Freundin/Frau auch, dann wird das selbst bei 3% Lohnerhöhung pro Jahr und 3% Zinsen auf das Ersparte niemals reichen, um sich eine Eigentumswohnung zu kaufen. Die Preise steigen um ca. 9% pro Jahr. Bis wir 250000 Euro zusammengespart haben (50% des aktuellen Kaufpreises), kostet die 100 m2 Wohnung 1 Million Euro. Und 100 m2 sind nicht gerade viel für eine Familie mit 2 Kindern.



Mein Gehalt reicht leider auch nicht für eine Eigentumswohnung im Grand Tower in Frankfurt, obwohl dies meiner präferierten Wohnsituation entspricht und angemessen ist es alle male. Ich weiß nicht wie ich mein künftiges Kind ohne überdurchschnittlichen Reichtum in diesem Land ohne Hilfen und Privilegien aufziehen soll.
Auch das ich den/die Junior/-in nicht im Lambo Urus in den Kindergarten fahren kann widerstrebt mir sehr. Leider fehlt mir auch der Concierge zur Paketannahme und ich muss eigenhändig die Tür öffnen, sogar mit Hose. Menno.

Wenn 5k nicht reichen, frage ich mich doch ernsthaft wieso so viele Menschen ein Eigenheim besitzen. Ab 5,16k im Monat (als Paar) gehörst du sogar schon statistisch zur Oberschicht. Wie kann man so realitätsfern bezüglich dem Wert des Geldes sein. Wusstest du das Inkohärenz zwischen Realität und Wahrnehmung Depressionen auslöst?

 

Erwachsen werden bedeutet halt leider auch Kompromisse einzugehen.


----------



## spectrumizer (1. Januar 2020)

Magogan schrieb:


> Ach ja, was auch richtig toll ist: Freelancer, die wochenlang krank werden, mir aber nicht Bescheid sagen, sodass ich mir wen anders suchen könnte. Deswegen hab ich jetzt das Weihnachtsgeschäft verpasst, [...]


Dass du das Weihnachtsgeschäft verpasst hast, liegt nicht an den Freelancern, sondern an deiner Tüdeligkeit. Wer meldet sich denn "wochenlang" nicht bei seinen Auftragnehmern, um nachzuhaken, wie der Stand der Dinge ist? Man hat Montags ein kurzes Meeting und geht die Aufgaben für die Woche durch. Und Freitags ein kurzes Meeting, um über den am Montag festgelegten Plan und die (erledigten) Aufgaben zu sprechen. Wenn du das so sehr schleifen lässt, dann liegt das nicht an deinen "Freelancern", sondern an dir.



Magogan schrieb:


> 2500 netto reichen nicht. Ich hab das mal nachgerechnet, wenn ich 2500 verdiene und meine Freundin/Frau auch, dann wird das selbst bei 3% Lohnerhöhung pro Jahr und 3% Zinsen auf das Ersparte niemals reichen, um sich eine Eigentumswohnung zu kaufen. Die Preise steigen um ca. 9% pro Jahr. Bis wir 250000 Euro zusammengespart haben (50% des aktuellen Kaufpreises), kostet die 100 m2 Wohnung 1 Million Euro. Und 100 m2 sind nicht gerade viel für eine Familie mit 2 Kindern.


So funktioniert das mit der Eigentumswohnung nicht. Man geht zu seiner Bank und spricht mit seinem persönlichen Berater darüber. In der Regel sind Banken solchen Kreditprojekte gegenüber positiv eingestellt, denn weil selbst bei einem Ausfall sie die Sicherheit der Immobilie haben.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (1. Januar 2020)

spectrumizer schrieb:


> So funktioniert das mit der Eigentumswohnung nicht. Man geht zu seiner Bank und spricht mit seinem persönlichen Berater darüber. In der Regel sind Banken solchen Kreditprojekte gegenüber positiv eingestellt, denn weil selbst bei einem Ausfall sie die Sicherheit der Immobilie haben.


 

Zumal er ja immer von "hier" und "guter Lage" spricht, da sind Banken super wuschig drauf.


----------



## Magogan (1. Januar 2020)

Keine Ahnung, mir haben die immer nur einen Bausparvertrag empfohlen, bei dem musst du 50% ansparen. Und ohne mindestens so 20% Anzahlung wird es wohl auch keinen (günstigen) Kredit geben.

Es besitzen gar nicht so viele Menschen Wohneigentum, nur etwa die Hälfte, in Städten eher 20%, und oft wird das auch vererbt.

Ich will auch gar nicht so viel Geld haben. Mir geht es auch darum, etwas Außergewöhnliches zu schaffen. Falls ich das schaffe, werde ich zwangsläufig Millionär, da das Projekte sind, für die ich bereits Millionen brauche.

Was soll ich denn bitte machen, wenn ich die Freelancer anschreibe und sie nicht antworten? Ich hab ja auch Verträge abgeschlossen und muss denen im Zweifelsfall 10 Tage Zeit zum Antworten geben, bevor ich kündigen kann.

Und selbst wenn ich den Vertrag kündige, ist es ziemlich schwierig, gute und gleichzeitig günstige Freelancer zu finden. Voxel-Grafik und quasi Pixel-Art kann und will auch nicht jeder machen. Und ich hab leider auch kein Millionenbudget und kann Leute in Deutschland für 80 Euro pro Stunde beschäftigen.


----------



## Patiekrice (2. Januar 2020)

Das widert mich alles an.


----------



## Magogan (3. Januar 2020)

Patiekrice schrieb:


> Das widert mich alles an.


Da kann ich dir nicht helfen.

Inzwischen bin ich echt genervt von Freelancern, die keine Termine einhalten. Einer wollte bis gestern fertig sein und hat sich nicht gemeldet. Und bevor die nicht fertig werden, kann ich mein Spiel nicht verkaufen, weil niemand Geld für ein Spiel ausgibt, das nicht gut aussieht. Also kein Geld für mich, ich kann nur warten und muss trotzdem arbeiten, richtig toll.

Ich hätte ein paar Jahre früher daran denken sollen, aber ich habe meinem Unternehmensberater vertraut, der meinte, das wäre so schon okay. Außerdem hatte ich kaum Geld. Ich hab jetzt alles reingesteckt, was ich zum Geburtstag und zu Weihnachten geschenkt bekommen habe, jetzt kann ich mir zumindest das Nötigste für das Spiel leisten und dann das...

Ach ja, meine Eltern sind auch besonders hilfreich, die geben mir zwar Geld, aber richtig ineffzient. Jetzt haben die mindestens 20000 zu viel bezahlt für meinen Lebensunterhalt, weil sie zu geizig waren, mir früher mal vielleicht 5000 zu leihen. Aber vor 5 Jahren waren 6000 Euro für eine Küche drin, denn der Junge braucht ja eine Küche. Keine Zukunft, aber eine Küche.

Ganz abgesehen davon, dass sie mir immer, wenn ich damals Bafög oder jetzt Hartz IV hätte beantragen können, so viel Geld überweisen, dass ich über dem Freibetrag liege und deswegen gar nichts bekomme.

Ich fühle mich extrem schlecht, weil ich überhaupt Geld von meinen Eltern bekomme, aber anstatt mir jetzt auf einmal viel zu leihen, was sie ja könnten, überweisen die mir jeden Monat ein bisschen, sodass ich kaum davon leben kann, nur drinnen sitzen muss und keine Chance habe, von meinen Eltern unabhängig zu werden. Und sie geben mir so deutlich mehr Geld, als sie mir hätten leihen können.

Ich würde mir ja einen Job suchen, aber jetzt für hoffentlich nur noch einen Monat lohnt sich das auch nicht. Und im November war es auch nur noch ein Monat, bis ich dann von den Freelancern enttäuscht wurde - auch wenn diese nichts dafür können, dass sie krank werden bzw. Unfälle haben.

Mal abgesehen davon bekomme ich gerade so viel von meinen Eltern, dass es unlogisch wäre, sich einen Job zu suchen, statt das Spiel in Vollzeit zu entwickeln. Und wenn ich sage, ich will das Geld nicht, und es zurücküberweise, überweisen die mir das wieder zurück und legen nochmal 500 Euro oben drauf. Super... Jetzt fühl ich mich noch schlechter.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (3. Januar 2020)

Für den Preis der Küche hättest du dir 200x die große Pizza mit Käserand kaufen können!

 

Btw, du meckerst darüber, dass nur Reiche eine Chance haben und wirst selbst privat von deinen Eltern in ungesunden Maßen gefördert.


----------



## Magogan (3. Januar 2020)

Sozialinkompatibel schrieb:


> Btw, du meckerst darüber, dass nur Reiche eine Chance haben und wirst selbst privat von deinen Eltern in ungesunden Maßen gefördert.


Ich würde auch meckern, dass nur Reiche eine Chance haben, wenn ich Milliardär wäre.

Abgesehen davon reicht das Geld, was ich von meinen Eltern bekomme, leider nicht. Wir sind schon nicht wirklich arm, aber das ist nicht mal ansatzweise genug. Um heutzutage eine realistische Chance zu haben in der globalisierten Welt, kommst du zumindest im Softwarebereich unter 1-2 Millionen nicht weit, ggf. auch deutlich mehr, je nach Vorhaben.

Ich bin laut meiner Kinderpsychologin von damals hochbegabt, da möchte ich das natürlich auch nutzen, deswegen entwickle ich ja auch ein komplexes Spiel. In einem normalen Job würde ich, auch abgesehen von den Problemen wegen Mobbings, nicht glücklich werden, da ich eine Herausforderung brauche.


----------



## Patiekrice (3. Januar 2020)

Patiekrice schrieb:


> Das widert mich alles an.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (3. Januar 2020)

Magogan schrieb:


> Ich bin laut meiner Kinderpsychologin von damals hochbegabt, da möchte ich das natürlich auch nutzen, deswegen entwickle ich ja auch ein komplexes Spiel. In einem normalen Job würde ich, auch abgesehen von den Problemen wegen Mobbings, nicht glücklich werden, da ich eine Herausforderung brauche.


 

Ein Glück kannst du das ohne Berufserfahrung so gut beurteilen. Wenn du richtige Herausforderungen willst lege ich dir Soziale Arbeit ans Herz. Dort darfst du dich mit niedrigsten finanziellen Mitteln, unter Berücksichtigung diverser gesetzlicher Einschränkungen, mit Multiproblem Familien auseinandersetzen und musst sensible Entscheidungen bezüglich des Kindeswohls treffen. Mal so als kleines Beispiel und es gibt sicher noch jede Menge anderer Jobs die deutlich anspruchsvoller sind.

Bin immer wieder über deine Arroganz und Degradierungen erstaunt.

 

Btw die Cousine meiner Freundin hat übrigens auch den "Hochbegabtstempel". In der Überheblichkeit und dem Scheitern in der Realität seid ihr beide recht ähnlich lel.


----------



## Magogan (3. Januar 2020)

Du bist doch auch arrogant. Weil dein Job so herausfordernd ist, bist du natürlich ein besserer Mensch, oder was?

Es kann nun mal nicht jeder Sozialarbeiter sein. Und ich habe nun eben Informatik studiert und da brauche ich etwas Schwieriges, um glücklich zu sein.

Ich habe auch nicht gesagt, dass dein Job nicht herausfordernd ist. Ich habe gesagt, dass ein _normaler_ Job für mich nicht herausfordernd genug ist. Dein Job ist ja offenbar nicht normal, also brauchst du dich auch nicht angesprochen fühlen.

Und Menschen sind unterschiedlich intelligent, damit musst du wohl oder übel leben. Wenn jemand hochbegabt ist, macht es ja auch Sinn, dass er sich einen Job sucht, den andere nicht machen können. Oder sollen jetzt die Forscher am CERN stattdessen bei McDonalds arbeiten, schließlich ist der Job da ja auch herausfordernd?


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (3. Januar 2020)

Der Unterschied ist, dass ich mir den Job nicht aufgrund der Komplexität ausgesucht habe um damit zu flexen, wie schwierig er ist, sondern (psychisch kranke) Mütter/Väter davor zu bewahren, dass ihre Kinder Inobhut genommen werden und besagte kleine Menschen für ihr Leben geschädigt werden. Mit besserer Mensch hat das auch nix zu tun.Wie auch immer du darauf kommst. Dafür, dass du hochbegabt bist, sind deine Rückschlüsse reichlich schräg.

 

Natürlich sind Menschen unterschiedlich intelligent, ich muss nur immer bisschen grinsen, wenn diese Personen sich darüber identifizieren und dennoch nichts gebacken bekommen. Ich bewundere Intelligenz, wenn sie lebenspraktisch umgesetzt wird und ausgelebt wird. Aber sich durch diese Aussage in der Kindheit für was besseres zu halten, finde ich befremdlich.

 

Ich kenne dich nicht persönlich, sondern nur aus deinen Posts hier. Aus denen geht laut deiner eigenen Aussagen hervor, dass du kein "normales" Arbeitsverhältnis aufgrund irrealer Ängste und zu "niedriger" Entlohnung eingehen möchtest. Vielleicht solltest du dich dahingehend erstmal stabilisieren, dein eigenen Lebensunterhalt erwirtschaften und dann deine "Träume" verfolgen.


----------



## kaepteniglo (3. Januar 2020)

[quote name="Magogan" post="3452287" timestamp="1578069153"]mal gekürzt[/quote]

Wie wäre es, mit den Eltern mal direkt darüber zu reden?

Und ehrlich gesagt, geht mir deine Arroganz gewaltig gegen den Strich.

Willst selbst nur ab Gehalt X arbeiten, aber den Freelancern am liebsten gar nichts zahlen?

Und wenn du Verträge abschließt, die eine maximale Reaktionszeit von 10 Tagen beinhalten, bist du halt auch dran Schuld.

Wie ein anderer hier schon schrieb: Wöchentliche Calls zu festen Zeiten und fertig ist das.

Ist bei uns auch nicht anders. Egal ob eigenes Projekt oder Auftragsentwicklung.


----------



## Magogan (3. Januar 2020)

Ich habe versucht, mit meinen Eltern darüber zu reden. Leider sind wir auf keine gute Lösung gekommen.

Ich arbeite derzeit komplett ohne Lohn. Ich zahle den Freelancern das, worauf wir uns in Verhandlungen einigen. Dass es weniger ist, weil diese in Ländern mit niedrigerem Lohnniveau leben, ist ja nun auch nicht mein Problem.

Abgesehen davon habe ich ein viel zu niedriges Budget, von daher muss ich eben Geld sparen. Ich würde auch lieber Leute für einen angemessenen Lohn als Angestellte beschäftigen, leider ist mir das aber nicht möglich.

Generell ist die Spielebranche nicht gerade arbeitnehmerfreundlich, da ein erheblicher Konkurrenzdruck herrscht und die Mitarbeiter Überstunden machen müssen, um alles rechtzeitig zu schaffen. Zumindest hört man das immer von vielen kleinen und großen Entwicklerstudios.

Wenn die Freelancer krank werden oder sich nicht an Deadlines halten, dann werden auch wöchentliche Calls nichts bringen. Und Ersatz zu finden, ist nicht so einfach, die guten Künstler leben meist in Ländern mit zu hohem Lohnniveau, also nicht bezahlbar für mich, oder sind über Monate ausgebucht oder beides.

Und du kannst auch nicht sagen, dass es verwerflich ist, auf Arbeiter in Billiglohnländern zurückzugreifen, wenn der PC, mit dem du das schreibst, billig in China produziert wurde.


----------



## spectrumizer (7. Januar 2020)

2-3 Tage Antwortzeit wären angemessen. Nicht 10 Tage. Wer braucht denn bitte 10 Tage, um zu antworten?
 
Wenn du keine Stütze von deinen Eltern willst, lehn sie ab und such dir 'n Job.
 
Wenn du hochbegabt bist und 'ne Herausforderung willst: Geh in den K.I. Bereich. Wie schon mal festgestellt, gibt es einen massiven Fachkräftemangel in Deutschland im IT-Sektor. Und dazu kommt noch, dass Deutschland die globale Schlussleuchte ist, was K.I. angeht. Deswegen bekommt man auch recht einfach Fördermittel, wenn du ein Projekt einreichst, wo auch nur "K.I." im Titel vorkommt.



Magogan schrieb:


> Und bevor die nicht fertig werden, kann ich mein Spiel nicht verkaufen, weil niemand Geld für ein Spiel ausgibt, das nicht gut aussieht.


Seh ich nicht so. Wenn das Spiel Spaß macht, ist die Grafik eigentlich eher zweitrangig. Schau dir "Dungeon of Zolthan" an, oder Antichamber, Breath of Death VII, You Must Buid A Boat, You need to win the game, etc. Alles Titel mit 'ner eher "billigen" Grafik, aber die Spiele machen Spaß.


----------



## Magogan (9. Januar 2020)

Das Zitieren in diesem Forum ist in der mobilen Version echt eine Qual.

Die 10 Tage sind eher dafür da, dass der Mängel beseitigen kann. Keine Leistung ist in gewissem Sinne ja auch ein Mangel.

Danke für den Tipp mit KI, sobald ich Geld habe, werde ich da wohl mal was in der Richtung probieren.

Ja, super, die Spiele machen Spaß, aber ich hab noch nie von denen gehört (außer Antichamber). Und Antichamber kam vor 7 Jahren raus, da war Steam noch nicht so überlaufen.

Mein Spiel sieht hässlich aus, das wird niemand kaufen wollen. Auf Steam hat es jeder 1000. gekauft, der auf der Storeseite war, normal wäre wohl jeder 50. oder so. Inzwischen sieht es zwar besser aus, aber trotzdem noch nicht gut genug.


----------



## Magogan (30. Januar 2020)

Ich hab mit der Telefonseelsorge gesprochen. Jetzt geht es mir noch schlechter. Juhu.


----------



## ZAM (30. Januar 2020)

Erstmal zum Hausarzt, im Idealfall einer mit Psychosomatischer Grundversorgung. Die haben eher ein Feingefühl bei Depressionen. Der/Die überweist dich dann entsprechend an einen Psychologen, falls nötig, Psychater.

Wenn man keinen findet, dann bei der Krankenkasse anrufen, viele haben dafür eine Hotline, die bei akuten Fällen eher einen mit freien Terminen finden (Die sind terminlich schlimmer belegt als Augenärzte). Aber ich kann dir jetzt schon sagen, dass man ggfs. auch mal wechseln muss, wenn beim Psych. kein Grundvertrauen zustande kommt.


----------



## Magogan (30. Januar 2020)

ZAM schrieb:


> freien Terminen


Hahahahahahaha... Hahahahahaha... Freie Termine... Hahahahahaha...

In 9 Monaten ist der nächste Termin frei.

Aber ich hab jetzt nochmal darüber nachgedacht und hab mich selbst "geheilt". Im Prinzip bin ich auch nicht wirklich krank, die Situation ist nur objektiv gesehen etwas ungünstig und dementsprechend schlecht fühle ich mich.

Aber danke für die Tipps.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (30. Januar 2020)

Magogan schrieb:


> Aber ich hab jetzt nochmal darüber nachgedacht und hab mich selbst "geheilt".


Psychologen hassen diesen Trick.


----------



## MikolajPL (30. Januar 2020)

Magogan schrieb:


> Hahahahahahaha... Hahahahahaha... Freie Termine... Hahahahahaha...
> 
> In 9 Monaten ist der nächste Termin frei.


 

In 9 Monaten als du nachgefragt hast. ZAM meinte die Krankenkasse hätte vielleicht andere Möglichkeiten, wenn dein Fall ganz akut ist.


----------



## spectrumizer (31. Januar 2020)

Gibt halt auch Leute, die jammern nur des Jammerns wegen. Aber ändern wollen sie nichts.

 

Kenne da auch einen: Der jammert und jammer und jammert, aber immer wenn man ihm helfen will oder Vorschläge macht, findet er 'n Haufen Gründe und Ausreden, warum er das nicht machen kann oder warum dies und das und jenes nicht geht.

 

Naja, entweder man ist Teil des Problems oder Teil der Lösung.


----------



## Magogan (31. Januar 2020)

spectrumizer schrieb:


> Kenne da auch einen: Der jammert und jammer und jammert, aber immer wenn man ihm helfen will oder Vorschläge macht, findet er 'n Haufen Gründe und Ausreden, warum er das nicht machen kann oder warum dies und das und jenes nicht geht.


Ich glaub derjenige will einfach, dass es ihm schlecht geht. Bin mir da aber auch nicht sicher.

Ehrlich gesagt glaube ich nicht, dass mir ein Psychologe helfen kann. Ich bin einfach in einer objektiv schlechten Situation und mein Verhalten ist vermutlich ganz normal. Ich müsste nur die Situation ändern, was schon längst hätte passieren sollen, aber leider muss alles schiefgehen. Es ist nicht einmal meine Schuld, aber ich muss trotzdem mit den Konsequenzen leben.

Ein paar Dinge verstehe ich aber nicht: Ich weiß, dass einige meiner Gedanken Schwachsinn sind, wie z.B. dass ich mir die Schuld gebe für Dinge, an denen ich nicht schuld bin, aber trotzdem denke ich (unterbewusst) so. Ist das normal?


----------



## kaepteniglo (3. Februar 2020)

Magogan schrieb:


> Hahahahahahaha... Hahahahahaha... Freie Termine... Hahahahahaha...
> 
> In 9 Monaten ist der nächste Termin frei.


 

Ja, bei dem einem Arzt vielleicht.

 

Krankenkassen haben Zugriff auf alle Ärzte, die eine Kassenzulassung haben. Die Wahrscheinlichkeit, da eher einen Termin zu bekommen, ist hoch.

 

Man muss es aber auch wollen, was bei dir..... Zweifelhaft ist.


----------



## spectrumizer (6. Februar 2020)

Magogan schrieb:


> Ich glaub derjenige will einfach, dass es ihm schlecht geht.


 

Ja, deswegen ja. So einen gibt's hier im Forum auch.


----------



## Aun (6. Februar 2020)

spectrumizer schrieb:


> Ja, deswegen ja. So einen gibt's hier im Forum auch.


 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Reflox (6. Februar 2020)

spectrumizer schrieb:


> Ja, deswegen ja. So einen gibt's hier im Forum auch.


 

Es ist zwecklos. Sowas versteht er nicht.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (6. Februar 2020)

spectrumizer schrieb:


> Ja, deswegen ja. So einen gibt's hier im Forum auch.


 

z e r s t o e r t


----------



## Patiekrice (7. Februar 2020)

Sozialinkompatibel schrieb:


> Psychologen hassen diesen Trick.


 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Magogan (14. März 2020)

Corona... Ein Kumpel sitzt auf den Philippinen fest und ist offenbar nicht in der Lage, selbst zurechtzukommen. Musste jetzt für ihn den Rückflug organisieren bzw. raussuchen, hoffentlich klappt das auch, der Flug geht erst in einer Woche und bis dahin könnten die auch San Vicente dichtmachen.

Er war am internationalen Flughafen in Puerto Princesa und ist natürlich abgehauen in ein 146 km entferntes Dorf, jetzt kommt er nicht mehr zurück, weil da Leute mit Waffen stehen...


----------



## Aun (15. März 2020)

was hast du für verdummte freunde/kontakte/wasauchimmer? sowas lässt man wegen: "zu doof zum leben" einfach sein.

wenn du jetzt noch kommst mit: hab ich ihm bezahlt......


----------



## Fordtaurus (15. März 2020)

"Corona... Ein Kumpel sitzt auf den Philippinen fest und ist offenbar nicht in der Lage, selbst zurechtzukommen"

Heißt der zufällig Oliver Janich?


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (15. März 2020)

Das wir heute Airsoft spielen wollten, aber ausnahmslos jeder von denen Trollen ein anderes Wehwehchen hat und alleine bockt's halt leider gar nicht.  

Maaaaaaan, so lange drauf gefreut.


----------



## Aun (15. März 2020)

Sozialinkompatibel schrieb:


> Das wir heute Airsoft spielen wollten, aber ausnahmslos jeder von denen Trollen ein anderes Wehwehchen hat und alleine bockt's halt leider gar nicht.
> 
> Maaaaaaan, so lange drauf gefreut.


 

camp sie doch. sobald einer vor die tür geht, bäm bb zwischen die augen


----------



## spectrumizer (15. März 2020)

Magogan schrieb:


> Er war am internationalen Flughafen in Puerto Princesa und ist natürlich abgehauen in ein 146 km entferntes Dorf, jetzt kommt er nicht mehr zurück, weil da Leute mit Waffen stehen...


Und wie soll er denn dann aus dem 146km entfernten Dorf, wo die Leute mit Waffen stehen, zum Flughafen kommen?
 


Aun schrieb:


> wenn du jetzt noch kommst mit: hab ich ihm bezahlt......


Oder eher "musste ich ihm bezahlen" ...


----------



## Magogan (15. März 2020)

Aun schrieb:


> was hast du für verdummte freunde/kontakte/wasauchimmer? sowas lässt man wegen: "zu doof zum leben" einfach sein.
> 
> wenn du jetzt noch kommst mit: hab ich ihm bezahlt......


Er hat ja auch schlechtes Netz und seine Englischkenntnisse sind wohl nicht die besten. Hätte ihm aber auch den Rückflug bezahlt und dann später das Geld zurückgefordert, wenn es nötig gewesen wäre. Hab seine Adresse, also halb so wild.

Und wie soll er denn dann aus dem 146km entfernten Dorf, wo die Leute mit Waffen stehen, zum Flughafen kommen?


Die Leute mit Waffen stehen um Puerto Princesa herum, er muss nach San Vicente (SWL) mit dem Boot und von da aus nach CRK, von wo noch internationale Flüge starten.


----------



## Magogan (20. Mai 2020)

Bin jetzt noch ca. einen Monat in meiner Wohnung eingesperrt, weil ich nicht riskieren kann, in Quarantäne zu müssen, während hier Bad und Küche saniert werden. Ich könnte in Quarantäne nicht in den Sanitärcontainer gehen und somit nicht auf Toilette.

Deswegen konnte ich auch nicht zum Friseur und musste meine Haare selbst schneiden, da mir die Haare in den Augen hingen. Jetzt ist meine Frisur komplett runiert und wird erst in 3 Monaten wieder lang genug sein.

Dazu kommt noch der Baulärm, bei dem ich weder schlafen noch mich konzentrieren kann. Und meine allgemeine Situation, ich mache mir extreme Sorgen um meine Zukunft. Wegen der Pandemie kann sich kaum noch wer mein Spiel leisten, hab schon von mehreren gehört, dass sie es deswegen nicht kaufen können. Und sobald man wieder rausgehen kann, wird niemand mehr drinnen sitzen und spielen wollen.


----------



## Aun (20. Mai 2020)

steam update. konnte musste pw zurücksetzen da originaler login nicht mehr ging. zack alles weg. 50 von 60 spielen weg, anderer anzeigename, 0 freunde. ansonsten alles korrekt in den einstellungen.... meine fresse. was ist das fürn crap


----------



## spectrumizer (20. Mai 2020)

Magogan schrieb:


> Bin jetzt noch ca. einen Monat in meiner Wohnung eingesperrt, weil ich nicht riskieren kann, in Quarantäne zu müssen, während hier Bad und Küche saniert werden. Ich könnte in Quarantäne nicht in den Sanitärcontainer gehen und somit nicht auf Toilette.


1. Also du gehst monatelang nicht raus an die frische Luft und die Sonne, wegen 'ner Grippe? Und den Einkauf bringt der Lieferservice und der Pizzadienst?
2. Selbst wenn, natürlich kannst du in den "Sanitärcontainer", um dich zu entleeren. Musste halt 'ne Maske aufsetzen.



Magogan schrieb:


> Deswegen konnte ich auch nicht zum Friseur und musste meine Haare selbst schneiden, da mir die Haare in den Augen hingen. Jetzt ist meine Frisur komplett runiert und wird erst in 3 Monaten wieder lang genug sein.


Friseure haben wieder offen. Ansonsten: Haarschneidemaschine.



Magogan schrieb:


> Dazu kommt noch der Baulärm, bei dem ich weder schlafen noch mich konzentrieren kann.


Ohropax, bzw. Kopfhörer.



Magogan schrieb:


> Und meine allgemeine Situation, ich mache mir extreme Sorgen um meine Zukunft.


Ja, und das nicht erst seit gestern. Aber jeden gut gemeinten Ratschlag hast du ja scheinbar bisher nur mit Schulterzucken abgetan.



Magogan schrieb:


> Wegen der Pandemie kann sich kaum noch wer mein Spiel leisten, hab schon von mehreren gehört, dass sie es deswegen nicht kaufen können. Und sobald man wieder rausgehen kann, wird niemand mehr drinnen sitzen und spielen wollen.


Meinst du das Spiel, wofür sich auch schon vor der "Pandemie" kaum einer interessiert hat, weil du's wegen Bugs, schlechten Grafiken und unzuverlässigen Freelancern nicht vermarkten willst / kannst?


----------



## Magogan (21. Mai 2020)

spectrumizer schrieb:


> 1. Also du gehst monatelang nicht raus an die frische Luft und die Sonne, wegen 'ner Grippe? Und den Einkauf bringt der Lieferservice und der Pizzadienst?


Ja. Hab aber auch nicht wirklich einen Grund, rauszugehen, wenn man eh nichts machen kann. Inzwischen geht zwar mehr, aber ich bin eh am Arbeiten und hab keine Zeit.



spectrumizer schrieb:


> 2. Selbst wenn, natürlich kannst du in den "Sanitärcontainer", um dich zu entleeren. Musste halt 'ne Maske aufsetzen.


Ich hab beim Gesundheitsamt nachgefragt, in Quarantäne wäre das nicht erlaubt, auch nicht mit Maske.



spectrumizer schrieb:


> Friseure haben wieder offen. Ansonsten: Haarschneidemaschine.


Zum Friseur wollte ich nicht wegen des Risikos, in Quarantäne zu kommen. Und mit der Haarschneidemaschine krieg ich das hinten nicht hin, alles was länger als ein paar Millimeter ist, knickt immer irgendwie weg...



spectrumizer schrieb:


> Ohropax, bzw. Kopfhörer.


Hab Gehörschutz gekauft, ist aber gewöhnungsbedürftig. Und schlafen kann ich damit nicht.



spectrumizer schrieb:


> Ja, und das nicht erst seit gestern. Aber jeden gut gemeinten Ratschlag hast du ja scheinbar bisher nur mit Schulterzucken abgetan.


Ich habe wegen Mobbings panische Angst vor Gruppen von Menschen, seien es größere Treffen mit Freunden oder eben auch Jobs mit vielen Kollegen. Und ja, ich weiß, dass die Angst unbegründet ist, ich hab sie aber trotzdem.
Und selbst wenn, müsste ich einen Job finden, der nicht langweilig und viel zu einfach ist, wofür ich erstmal mein Masterstudium wiederaufnehmen und beenden müsste, also dauert das eh noch 1,5 Jahre, bevor ich richtig arbeiten kann. Bevor das Spiel fertig ist, werde ich mich aber nicht voll auf ein Studium konzentrieren können, deswegen hab ich es nach dem Bachelor ja auch abgebrochen.



spectrumizer schrieb:


> Meinst du das Spiel, wofür sich auch schon vor der "Pandemie" kaum einer interessiert hat, weil du's wegen Bugs, schlechten Grafiken und unzuverlässigen Freelanicern nicht vermarkten willst / kannst?


Es wird ja besser, habe die meisten Bugs gefixt, die Grafik sieht besser aus und zuverlässige Freelancer hab ich auch gefunden. Jetzt wäre nur mehr Geld hilfreich, um diese weiterhin zu bezahlen.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (22. Mai 2020)

xd


----------



## Magogan (22. Mai 2020)

Sozialinkompatibel schrieb:


> xd


Auch noch wach?

Ich kann nicht schlafen, mich macht die ganze Situation zu fertig. Ich versuche immer, logisch zu handeln, leider heißt das, auf alles zu verzichten, was Spaß macht, bis ich mit meinem Spiel genug Geld eingenommen habe. Bis dahin muss ich so viel wie möglich arbeiten. Gestern (am Feiertag) auch wieder bis 22 Uhr.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (22. Mai 2020)

Ja, Nachtdienst. 

 

Wäre es dann nicht logisch, dein Projekt einzustampfen? Das dein Spiel jemals rentabel wird, glaubste doch langsam selbst nicht mehr, oder? Kannst es doch immer noch nebenher machen, aber sein komplettes Leben bzw. einen Abschnitt dafür zu verschwenden und psychisch noch kranker zu werden, kann nicht gut sein.


----------



## Magogan (22. Mai 2020)

Sozialinkompatibel schrieb:


> Wäre es dann nicht logisch, dein Projekt einzustampfen? Das dein Spiel jemals rentabel wird, glaubste doch langsam selbst nicht mehr, oder? Kannst es doch immer noch nebenher machen, aber sein komplettes Leben bzw. einen Abschnitt dafür zu verschwenden und psychisch noch kranker zu werden, kann nicht gut sein.


Nein, wäre es nicht. Solange ein Spiel in Entwicklung ist, wird es weniger gekauft und es wird auch weniger darüber berichtet. Wenn es fertig ist, kann es sich durchaus rentieren, da können auch Millionen bei rumkommen.

Ich müsste mal versuchen, nebenbei andere Dinge zu machen, aber das kostet alles Zeit und Geld. Ich könnte auch z.B. bei Amazon/eBay verkaufen. Über Freelancing hatte ich auch nachgedacht, aber ich müsste Leute finden, die mir 60-100 Euro pro Stunde zahlen, ansonsten ist das nicht rentabel. Auf internationalen Webseiten ist das wohl eher nicht möglich und deutsche Seiten kenne ich kaum und wenn, dann wollen die 10-20% und du musst zahlen, um überhaupt potenzielle Kunden kontaktieren zu können. Und da brauchst du auch wiederkehrende Kunden, also müsste ich das in Vollzeit machen, wofür mir die Zeit fehlt - ich komme ja schon mit der Spieleentwicklung kaum hinterher...

Alles schwierig, aber aufgeben werde ich nicht.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (22. Mai 2020)

Hat doch nichts mit aufgeben zu tun, wenn man etwas beendet. An manchen Punkten hat es mehr mit sinniger Entscheidung zu tun. Sein komplettes Leben zu wasten, psychisch noch kranker zu werden und durchweg unter Druck zu stehen, erachte ich persönlich für schlimmer. 
Aber gut, wir drehen uns hier schon seit Jahren im Kreis was das angeht. 

Wieso wäre es für dich keine Alternative, dass Spiel zu pausieren, fertig zu studieren/Job finden und es nebenher fertig zu stellen? Am Zeitgeist biste eh schon fast 10 Jahre vorbei, also eilt es doch nicht.


----------



## spectrumizer (23. Mai 2020)

Magogan schrieb:


> Wenn es fertig ist, kann es sich durchaus rentieren, da können auch Millionen bei rumkommen.



Denkst du echt, dass du mit deinem Spiel "Millionen" machen wirst? Frag mal Indie-Devs, deren Spiel(e) auf Steam mit "äußerst positiv" bewertet wurden und die gut was verkauft haben, wieviele "Millionen" die gemacht haben. Denke da wirst du nicht viele finden.
 



Magogan schrieb:


> Über Freelancing hatte ich auch nachgedacht, aber ich müsste Leute finden, die mir 60-100 Euro pro Stunde zahlen, ansonsten ist das nicht rentabel.



Lass dir von jemandem sagen, der seit fast 20 Jahren selbständig im Software-Entwicklungsbereich ist, dass "60-100 € / h" eine absolut utopische Vorstellung ist. Das zahlt dir keiner auf dem freien Markt. Vor allem nicht bei der (internationalen) Konkurrenz.

Wie schon mal gesagt - und auch das, was dir hier andere seit zig Seiten predigen - such dir einen festen (IT-)Job und entwickel dein Spiel nebenbei. Das ist nicht böse gemeint und ich will dich auch nicht demotivieren. Aber auf mich machst du den Eindruck, als ob du am Rande der Verzweiflung stehst und dich immer tiefer in den Kaninchenbau eingräbst, in der Hoffnung, irgendwo da unten einen Topf mit Gold zu finden.

Mach mal einen Cut. Hör auf, dir den ganzen Mist einzureden (Mobbing, Pandemie, Quarantäne, ...) und alles so pessimistisch und engstirning zu sehen. Mach den sch... Computer aus, nimm einen tiefen Atemzug, fahr in den Wald und geh 'ne Runde an der frischen Luft spazieren.


----------



## Magogan (26. Mai 2020)

spectrumizer schrieb:


> Denkst du echt, dass du mit deinem Spiel "Millionen" machen wirst? Frag mal Indie-Devs, deren Spiel(e) auf Steam mit "äußerst positiv" bewertet wurden und die gut was verkauft haben, wieviele "Millionen" die gemacht haben. Denke da wirst du nicht viele finden.


Wenn man nicht daran glaubt, kann es auch nichts werden. Wie wahrscheinlich es ist, kann ich dir aber nicht sagen. Die meisten Indie-Devs haben aber auch kein so hohes Budget - auch wenn meins noch niedrig ist im Vergleich zu teureren Indie-Games.



spectrumizer schrieb:


> Lass dir von jemandem sagen, der seit fast 20 Jahren selbständig im Software-Entwicklungsbereich ist, dass "60-100  / h" eine absolut utopische Vorstellung ist. Das zahlt dir keiner auf dem freien Markt. Vor allem nicht bei der (internationalen) Konkurrenz.


Jemandem, der mir sagt, dass Corona nur eine Grippe wäre, würde ich aber ehrlich gesagt auch keine 60-100 Euro pro Stunde zahlen. Vor allem, wenn meine Eltern wahrscheinlich daran sterben würden, wenn sie sich ansteckten.

Abgesehen davon, vielleicht machst du etwas falsch? Einige verdienen auch 300 Euro pro Stunde, irgendwer muss die ja bezahlen.



spectrumizer schrieb:


> Wie schon mal gesagt - und auch das, was dir hier andere seit zig Seiten predigen - such dir einen festen (IT-)Job und entwickel dein Spiel nebenbei. Das ist nicht böse gemeint und ich will dich auch nicht demotivieren. Aber auf mich machst du den Eindruck, als ob du am Rande der Verzweiflung stehst und dich immer tiefer in den Kaninchenbau eingräbst, in der Hoffnung, irgendwo da unten einen Topf mit Gold zu finden.


Nein, das wäre ja ziemlich dämlich, der Topf mit Gold ist doch am Ende des Regenbogens.



spectrumizer schrieb:


> Mach mal einen Cut. Hör auf, dir den ganzen Mist einzureden (Mobbing, Pandemie, Quarantäne, ...) und alles so pessimistisch und engstirning zu sehen. Mach den sch... Computer aus, nimm einen tiefen Atemzug, fahr in den Wald und geh 'ne Runde an der frischen Luft spazieren.


Ich kann keinen Cut machen. Ich bin unglücklicher, wenn ich nicht arbeite. Ich komme schon irgendwie klar, auch wenn ich im Moment nicht glücklich bin.


----------



## spectrumizer (26. Mai 2020)

Magogan schrieb:


> Jemandem, der mir sagt, dass Corona nur eine Grippe wäre, ...



Grippesaison 2017/2018: Über 25.000 Tote innerhalb von 3 1/2 Monaten. Und niemand hat es mitbekommen.
Krebs-Tote 2017: 235.700, Tendenz steigend. Gilt als "normal".
Corona-Tote 2020: 8.400 innerhalb von 4 Monaten. Und alle drehen durch.
(Deutschland)
 



Magogan schrieb:


> ... würde ich aber ehrlich gesagt auch keine 60-100 Euro pro Stunde zahlen. Vor allem, wenn meine Eltern wahrscheinlich daran sterben würden, wenn sie sich ansteckten.



Was das eine mit dem anderen zu tun hat, erschließt sich mir nicht.
 



Magogan schrieb:


> Abgesehen davon, vielleicht machst du etwas falsch? Einige verdienen auch 300 Euro pro Stunde, irgendwer muss die ja bezahlen.



Solche Vorstellungen haben nichts mit der Realität zu tun. "Millionen mit dem Spiel machen", "60-100 Euro pro Stunde", "300 Euro pro Stunde", etc. Klar gibt es hier und da ein paar "Spitzenverdiener" im IT-Bereich. Aber das verdienen die in der Regel auch nicht ihr ganzes Leben lang. Wenn du konsistent 40-60 Euro pro Stunde verdienen kannst, ist das schon gut. Das ist meine Erfahrung. Ich habe mein Business seit knapp 20 Jahren und kann mich finanziell nicht beklagen. Wie läuft's bei dir so? Mach doch mal den Reality-Check und geh mal raus in die freie Marktwirtschaft und versuche, dauerhaft "60-100 Euro / Stunde" zu verdienen. Kannst uns ja dann erzählen, wie's gelaufen ist. Aber ne, wird ohnehin nicht passieren. Du musst ja an deinem Spiel weiterarbeiten.
 



Magogan schrieb:


> Nein, das wäre ja ziemlich dämlich, der Topf mit Gold ist doch am Ende des Regenbogens.



Im Kaninchenbau oder am Ende des Regenbogens, wen interessiert es. Beides ist nicht existent. Aber du jagst ihm trotzdem hinterher und lässt dabei alle guten Ratschläge auf der Strecke.


----------



## Magogan (26. Mai 2020)

spectrumizer schrieb:


> Grippesaison 2017/2018: Über 25.000 Tote innerhalb von 3 1/2 Monaten. Und niemand hat es mitbekommen.
> Krebs-Tote 2017: 235.700, Tendenz steigend. Gilt als "normal".
> Corona-Tote 2020: 8.400 innerhalb von 4 Monaten. Und alle drehen durch.
> (Deutschland)


Es sind nur so "wenige" wegen den Maßnahmen. Ohne jegliche Maßnahmen wären es rund 1 Million Tote in Deutschland.



spectrumizer schrieb:


> Was das eine mit dem anderen zu tun hat, erschließt sich mir nicht.


Du musst als Informatiker logisch denken können. Deine Aussage zu Corona war aber unlogisch.

Und 100 Euro pro Stunde sind wenig für einen Informatiker. Jede Firma, die du beauftragst, nimmt mindestens so viel, wenn die jetzt nicht gerade Webdesign machen. Klar, du hast noch Overhead, der nicht bezahlt wird, aber auch deswegen kostet eine Stunde ja so viel.

Ich hatte auch schon Aufträge, wo ich 100 Euro plus MwSt. pro Stunde bekommen habe. Ist also durchaus möglich.

Mich regt das gerade auf, dass ich nur im Bett liegen kann, weil hier gebaut wird und deswegen jederzeit der Strom ausfallen könnte. Mal ganz abgesehen von dem Lärm, bei dem ich mich eh gerade nicht konzentrieren kann. Und ich muss jetzt schon wieder pinkeln und darf in den Sanitärcontainer latschen, der auch nicht richtig gereinigt wird (vorhin waren Tropfen auf dem Klo).


----------



## Cyrus_the_Virus (26. Mai 2020)

Man sollte zu Magogan einfach nix mehr sagen, oder überhaupt drauf eingehen. Ja,  ich mache es jetzt...

 

Aber nach seinem letzten Satz bin ich fast umgekippt (habe echt gedacht ich bin im falschen Bereich). Er nimmt keine Ratschläge an, noch sonst etwas. Er braucht dringend Professionelle Hilfe. Das haben ja auch schon viele gesagt... über die Jahre... es sind Jahre... ich habe ihm ja auch schon versucht Hilfe zu geben... es ist...

 

Sinnlos

 

War jetzt hoffentlich mein letzter Beitrag zu diesem Thema.


----------



## spectrumizer (26. Mai 2020)

Magogan schrieb:


> Es sind nur so "wenige" wegen den Maßnahmen. Ohne jegliche Maßnahmen wären es rund 1 Million Tote in Deutschland.


Ja, sieht man an Schweden. Keine Zwangsmaßnahmen, kein Shutdown, kein Lockdown, nur auf freiwilliger Basis: ca. 4.000 Todesfälle. Keine Millionen Tote.



Magogan schrieb:


> Du musst als Informatiker logisch denken können. Deine Aussage zu Corona war aber unlogisch.


Deine Aussage war: Du würdest mir keine 60-100 Eur zahlen, weil ich Corona mit 'ner Grippe vergleiche und weil deine Eltern daran sterben könnten. Wo da die Logik sein soll ... I don't know. 



Magogan schrieb:


> Und 100 Euro pro Stunde sind wenig für einen Informatiker. Jede Firma, die du beauftragst, nimmt mindestens so viel, wenn die jetzt nicht gerade Webdesign machen. Klar, du hast noch Overhead, der nicht bezahlt wird, aber auch deswegen kostet eine Stunde ja so viel.


"Jede Firma", ja. Eine Agentur verlangt vielleicht so viel. Aber da arbeiten Freelancer oder Festangestellte, die bestenfalls 20-30 Eur / Std bekommen. Die sehen die 100 Eur nicht mal.
Aber unabhängig davon, wie hoch der Stundensatz ist: Der Kunde will wissen, was es ihn insgesamt kostet. Wenn es zB nicht mehr als 1.000,- kosten darf, musst du bei einem Stundensatz von 100,- Eur / Std in 10 Std fertig sein. Oder du verlangst 50,- / Std und hast dann 20 Stunden Zeit. Whatever. Unterm Strich ist es das Gleiche. Letztendlich kommt es darauf an, wie hoch das Budget des Kunden ist und wie schnell es fertig sein soll. Und wenn man nicht auf einen gemeinsamen Nenner kommt, dann muss man Kompromisse eingehen oder der Kunde geht woanders hin. So einfach ist das. Also ist diese Stundensatzdiskussion im Grunde obsolet.



Magogan schrieb:


> Ich hatte auch schon Aufträge, wo ich 100 Euro plus MwSt. pro Stunde bekommen habe. Ist also durchaus möglich.


Ja, ich hab auch schon für 'ne halbe Stunde Arbeit 400,- Eur bekommen. Oder 100,- Eur für 'ne halbe Stunde Auto fahren, paar Knöpfe drücken und wieder nach Hause. Das ist aber die Außnahme, nicht die Regel.



Magogan schrieb:


> Mich regt das gerade auf, dass ich nur im Bett liegen kann, weil hier gebaut wird und deswegen jederzeit der Strom ausfallen könnte. Mal ganz abgesehen von dem Lärm, bei dem ich mich eh gerade nicht konzentrieren kann. Und ich muss jetzt schon wieder pinkeln und darf in den Sanitärcontainer latschen, der auch nicht richtig gereinigt wird (vorhin waren Tropfen auf dem Klo).


----------



## Fordtaurus (26. Mai 2020)

Corona! 7,99€ für nen Sechserträger... PLUS Pfand! Naja, muss ja auch importiert werden, aber trotzdem... muss das sooo teuer sein?

Dann finde ich die, jetzt schon etwas gelockerteren, Coronapandemiemaßnamen absolut unverhältnismäßig! Um maximal 5% der Bevölkerung, welche zu den "Risikogruppen" gehören zu schützen werden 95% so dermaßen gegängelt,

das ist ja wohl - ohwe - Ohne Worte! 

 

Naja, zu mindest scheint der Kindergarten wieder regulär auf zu haben, habe die Stimmen von glücklichen kleinen Menschen schon vermisst und bin beinahe depresiv dadurch geworden. Wenn ich mir überlege, wie bescheiden dieser

"Stubenarrest" für die Bevölkerung gerade für Einzelkinder oder Singles gewesen sein muss. Da kann ich als agnostischer Atheist nur hoffen, daß die dafür Verantwortlichen noch in diesem Leben dafür zur Rechenschaft gezogen werden!

 

@Magogan Hast Du schon einmal daran gedacht, Dein Spiel frei zur Verfügung zu stellen, und auf die großzügige Freiwilligkeit der Menschen zu hoffen? Wir haben mit dem Konzept bei einigen Veranstalltungen schon echt gute Erfahrung gemacht. Oft geben die Leute sogar mehr, als wenn man einen regulären Eintritt und Getränkepreise verlangen würde. In der Spielebranche ist das Konzept ja auch schon etabliert, siehe LoL, PoE, ect, pp.

Der P-Server auf dem ich ganz selten mal noch WotLK spiele hat auch schon ein mal Knete von mir bekommen... PAYSAFE... wichtig... AUCH Paysafe anbieten!


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (26. Mai 2020)

Fordtaurus schrieb:


> Corona! 7,99€ für nen Sechserträger... PLUS Pfand! Naja, muss ja auch importiert werden, aber trotzdem... muss das sooo teuer sein?
> 
> Dann finde ich die, jetzt schon etwas gelockerteren, Coronapandemiemaßnamen absolut unverhältnismäßig! Um maximal 5% der Bevölkerung, welche zu den "Risikogruppen" gehören zu schützen werden 95% so dermaßen gegängelt,
> 
> ...


 

Gegängelt? Wtf, es ging darum unser Gesundheitssystem vor dem kollabieren zu schützen, 5% von 80.000.000 sind eine Menge Menschen. Zumal wir hier noch nie eine Pandemie hatten und keine Ahnung hatten wie schlimm es ist/wird. Dadurch Menschen potentiell zu schützen, dass man sich ein paar Wochen-Monate zusammen reißt ist doch kein großes Opfer. Wirtschaftlich blablablabla, dafür sind wir aber ein Sozialstaat und wir müssen schauen wie wir das nun wieder gerade biegen.

Ich gehöre zur Berufsgruppe, die durch das große C. erhöhten Arbeitsaufwand unter grenzwertigen Bedingungen hatte und ich heule nicht rum, also reiß dich mal zusammen lmao.

Das wirklich traurige ist, dass die Rate der häuslichen Gewalt und der Kindeswohlgefährdungen rapide nach oben gestiegen ist. Scheinbar ist es für viele kein Privileg Zeit mit ihren Kindern verbringen zu können.

 

Der Scheiß den du da schreibst ist ein Schlag ins Gesicht, für die Betroffenen und alle die in dieser Zeit "ihr Leben riskiert" haben. Du Reportsohn.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (27. Mai 2020)

Gegängelt? Wtf, es ging darum unser Gesundheitssystem vor dem kollabieren zu schützen, 5% von 80.000.000 sind eine Menge Menschen. Zumal wir hier noch nie eine Pandemie hatten und keine Ahnung hatten wie schlimm es ist/wird. Dadurch Menschen potentiell zu schützen, dass man sich ein paar Wochen-Monate zusammen reißt ist doch kein großes Opfer. Wirtschaftlich blablablabla, dafür sind wir aber ein Sozialstaat und wir müssen schauen wie wir das nun wieder gerade biegen.
Ich gehöre zur Berufsgruppe, die durch das große C. erhöhten Arbeitsaufwand unter grenzwertigen Bedingungen hatte und ich heule nicht rum, also reiß dich mal zusammen lmao.
Das wirklich traurige ist, dass die Rate der häuslichen Gewalt und der Kindeswohlgefährdungen rapide nach oben gestiegen ist. Scheinbar ist es für viele kein Privileg Zeit mit ihren Kindern verbringen zu können.

Der Scheiß den du da schreibst ist ein Schlag ins Gesicht, für die Betroffenen und alle die in dieser Zeit "ihr Leben riskiert" haben.


----------



## Magogan (27. Mai 2020)

Fordtaurus schrieb:


> Corona! 7,99 für nen Sechserträger... PLUS Pfand! Naja, muss ja auch importiert werden, aber trotzdem... muss das sooo teuer sein?
> Dann finde ich die, jetzt schon etwas gelockerteren, Coronapandemiemaßnamen absolut unverhältnismäßig! Um maximal 5% der Bevölkerung, welche zu den "Risikogruppen" gehören zu schützen werden 95% so dermaßen gegängelt,
> das ist ja wohl - ohwe - Ohne Worte!
> 
> ...


Dazu fällt mir auch nichts mehr ein. Wenn du mal später alt bist, muss dir dann auch keiner helfen. Wieso sollten 95% der Bevökerung denn für die hohen Kosten der Rentner aufkommen, wenn man die einfach sterben lassen könnte? Und wieso haben wir überhaupt Krankenhäuser? Die meisten Menschen sind doch gar nicht im Krankenhaus. Also echt mal. Voll sinnlos. Und wieso soll ich für die Feuerwehr zahlen, bei mir brennt es doch gar nicht?
 



Fordtaurus schrieb:


> @Magogan Hast Du schon einmal daran gedacht, Dein Spiel frei zur Verfügung zu stellen, und auf die großzügige Freiwilligkeit der Menschen zu hoffen? Wir haben mit dem Konzept bei einigen Veranstalltungen schon echt gute Erfahrung gemacht. Oft geben die Leute sogar mehr, als wenn man einen regulären Eintritt und Getränkepreise verlangen würde. In der Spielebranche ist das Konzept ja auch schon etabliert, siehe LoL, PoE, ect, pp.
> Der P-Server auf dem ich ganz selten mal noch WotLK spiele hat auch schon ein mal Knete von mir bekommen... PAYSAFE... wichtig... AUCH Paysafe anbieten!


Von F2P halte ich persönlich nichts, ein paar Kinder kaufen sich irgendwelche Skins für hunderte oder tausende Euro mit der Kreditkarte der Eltern, das ist doch auch nicht richtig. Und auch F2P-Spiele musst du bewerben, ist also das selbe Problem, nur eine etwas andere Zielgruppe.

 

 

paysafecard biete ich als Zahlungsmethode bereits an.
 



spectrumizer schrieb:


> Ja, sieht man an Schweden. Keine Zwangsmaßnahmen, kein Shutdown, kein Lockdown, nur auf freiwilliger Basis: ca. 4.000 Todesfälle. Keine Millionen Tote.


_The government usually follows agency advice politicians overruling the advice from its agencies is extremely unusual in Sweden as it has with legislation limiting freedom of assembly, temporarily banning gatherings of over 50 individuals, banning people from visiting nursing homes, and physically closing secondary schools and universities. Primary schools have remained open, in part to avoid healthcare workers staying home with their children._ (Quelle)

 

 

Soviel dazu.

 

Du informierst dich nicht richtig und äußerst trotzdem deine Meinung, das ist unlogisch und ich hätte die Befürchtung, dass du selbiges auch in deinem Job tust, folglich würde ich dir nicht so viel bezahlen wollen, wenn überhaupt.

 

Edit: Ups, wollte das eigentlich an den anderen Beitrag anhängen. Sorry. Meine Konzentration ist gerade am Ende wegen dieses ständigen Lärms...

 

Ach ja: Die mobile Version dieses Forums regt mich auf. Nicht mal Text formatieren kann man, ohne manuell den BBCode einzugeben...


----------



## spectrumizer (27. Mai 2020)

Magogan schrieb:


> _The government usually follows agency advice politicians overruling the advice from its agencies is extremely unusual in Sweden as it has with legislation limiting freedom of assembly, temporarily banning gatherings of over 50 individuals, banning people from visiting nursing homes, and physically closing secondary schools and universities. Primary schools have remained open, in part to avoid healthcare workers staying home with their children._ (Quelle)
> 
> Soviel dazu.


Was hat das eine mit dem anderen zu tun? Was soll der, aus dem Kontext gerissene, Wiki-Schnipsel "beweisen"? Natürlich hat Schweden ein paar Maßnahmen ergriffen und Auflagen erteilt. Aber es gab dort keine pauschalen landesweiten Zwangsschließungen von allen Studios, Restaurants, Bars, etc. und keinen Maskenzwang. Wie sehr sich die Menschen schützen oder in Quarantäne gehen wollten, war auf freiwilliger Basis. Darum ging es mir und das meinte ich damit. Sorry, falls ich da zu viel von dir erwartet hab.

Du sagtest, ohne unsere Maßnahmen (Zwangschließungen, Shutdown, Lockdown, Hausarrest, ...) hätten wir "1 Million Tote in Deutschland." Aber wie du an Schweden siehst, ist das faktisch einfach falsch. Oder in deinen Worten "unlogisch", aber trotzdem äußerst du deine Meinung. Wie schlimm.



Magogan schrieb:


> Du informierst dich nicht richtig und äußerst trotzdem deine Meinung,


Ähm, ja. Das mag jetzt vielleicht schockierend für dich sein, aber dazu ist eine Meinung da, dass man sie äußert. Auch wenn man (deiner Meinung nach) nicht richtig informiert ist.



Magogan schrieb:


> ... das ist unlogisch und ich hätte die Befürchtung, dass du selbiges auch in deinem Job tust, ...


1.) Menschen tendieren dazu, unlogisch zu sein. Wir sind schließlich keine Roboter.
2.) Ist deine Schlussfolgerung "unlogisch": Wenn ich meinen Job schlecht machen würde, wäre ich nicht schon 20 Jahre im Geschäft.



Magogan schrieb:


> ... folglich würde ich dir nicht so viel bezahlen wollen, wenn überhaupt.


Wir lassen das am besten mal, über Geld zu reden.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (27. Mai 2020)

Magogan schrieb:


> Dazu fällt mir auch nichts mehr ein. Wenn du mal später alt bist, muss dir dann auch keiner helfen. Wieso sollten 95% der Bevökerung denn für die hohen Kosten der Rentner aufkommen, wenn man die einfach sterben lassen könnte? Und wieso haben wir überhaupt Krankenhäuser? Die meisten Menschen sind doch gar nicht im Krankenhaus. Also echt mal. Voll sinnlos. Und wieso soll ich für die Feuerwehr zahlen, bei mir brennt es doch gar nicht?
> 
> 
> Du informierst dich nicht richtig und äußerst trotzdem deine Meinung, das ist unlogisch und ich hätte die Befürchtung, dass du selbiges auch in deinem Job tust, folglich würde ich dir nicht so viel bezahlen wollen, wenn überhaupt.



Erster Abschnitt absolut korrekt, der zweite ist absolut dünnes Eis. Gleich mal dein geschäftlichen Erfolg mit der Sinnhaftigkeit der Selbstständigkeit ab und vergleiche mal deine hier geschilderte Lebensqualität damit. Da wird mir schlecht.


----------



## Magogan (27. Mai 2020)

spectrumizer schrieb:


> Was hat das eine mit dem anderen zu tun? Was soll der, aus dem Kontext gerissene, Wiki-Schnipsel "beweisen"? Natürlich hat Schweden ein paar Maßnahmen ergriffen und Auflagen erteilt. Aber es gab dort keine pauschalen landesweiten Zwangsschließungen von allen Studios, Restaurants, Bars, etc. und keinen Maskenzwang. Wie sehr sich die Menschen schützen oder in Quarantäne gehen wollten, war auf freiwilliger Basis. Darum ging es mir und das meinte ich damit. Sorry, falls ich da zu viel von dir erwartet hab.
> 
> Du sagtest, ohne unsere Maßnahmen (Zwangschließungen, Shutdown, Lockdown, Hausarrest, ...) hätten wir "1 Million Tote in Deutschland." Aber wie du an Schweden siehst, ist das faktisch einfach falsch. Oder in deinen Worten "unlogisch", aber trotzdem äußerst du deine Meinung. Wie schlimm.


Ich sagte "ohne jegliche Maßnahmen". In Schweden wurden Maßnahmen ergriffen. Schweden ist außerdem ein großes und eher dünn besiedeltes Land. Über weite Distanzen verbreitet sich so ein Virus schlechter.

Es macht einfach keinen Sinn, sich über etwas eine Meinung zu bilden, wenn man nicht genug Fakten kennt. Ich bilde mir ja auch keine Meinung über Honigbienen oder Dampflokomotiven, weil ich nichts davon verstehe. Corona betrifft dich zwar, aber das ändert nichts daran, dass du dich vorher intensiv mit dem Thema befassen solltest, bevor du irgendwelche Dinge behauptest. Oder du sparst dir das und vertraust auf Experten.

Du bist 20 Jahre im Geschäft, aber eben nicht für den von mir genannten Stundensatz, wie du selbst sagst.

Ich kann offenbar ein Spiel mit einer eigenen Engine entwickeln, das kann nicht jeder und dementsprechend möchte ich natürlich auch gut bezahlt werden. Das bringt zwar nicht direkt etwas, aber ich kann ja dann auch in anderen Bereichen entsprechend schwierige Probleme lösen.

Wieso scheitert es eigentlich so oft am Leseverständnis in Foren? Ich habe das Gefühl, immer missverstanden zu werden, und ich weiß nicht, warum. Nicht nur hier, im GameStar-Forum war es das selbe Problem.


----------



## Fordtaurus (28. Mai 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=QPsIMXuAi4I

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## spectrumizer (28. Mai 2020)

Magogan schrieb:


> Ich sagte "ohne jegliche Maßnahmen".



Stimmt. Trotzdem sind "1 Million Tote" einfach eine Zahl (oder eine "Meinung"), die du dir aus der Luft greifst. Und das Beispiel mit Schweden soll zeigen, dass dem eben nicht so ist.
 



Magogan schrieb:


> In Schweden wurden Maßnahmen ergriffen. Schweden ist außerdem ein großes und eher dünn besiedeltes Land. Über weite Distanzen verbreitet sich so ein Virus schlechter.



Ballungszentren wie Stockholm oder Malmö haben eine hohe Bevölkerunsdichte. Stockholm zB höher als bei uns München oder Berlin. Und dort ist das Potential genau so hoch, wie bei uns.
 



Magogan schrieb:


> Es macht einfach keinen Sinn, sich über etwas eine Meinung zu bilden, wenn man nicht genug Fakten kennt.



Du bildest dir automatisch Meinungen, mit den dir zur Verfügung stehenden Informationen. Da kannst du gar nichts dagegen tun. Das macht dein Gehirn einfach so.
 



Magogan schrieb:


> Ich bilde mir ja auch keine Meinung über Honigbienen oder Dampflokomotiven, weil ich nichts davon verstehe.



Trotzdem hast du irgendeine Meinung über Honigbienen oder Dampflokomotiven.
 



Magogan schrieb:


> Corona betrifft dich zwar, aber das ändert nichts daran, dass du dich vorher intensiv mit dem Thema befassen solltest, bevor du irgendwelche Dinge behauptest.



Vielleicht befasse ich mich mit dem Thema und habe eine andere "Meinung" als der "Main-Stream"? Wobei der "Main-Stream" ja auch mehr und mehr die Schnauze voll hat.  Und du meinst "irgendwelche Dinge behaupten", wie zB "1 Million Tote"?
 



Magogan schrieb:


> Oder du sparst dir das und vertraust auf Experten.



Welche Experten? Dr. Prof. Suchard Bhakdi, deutscher Facharzt für Mikrobiologie und Infektionsepidemiologie, der meint, dass die Maßnahmen völlig übertrieben sind?
Oder Prof. Streek, Professor für Virologie und Direktor des Instituts für Virologie und HIV-Forschung, der mit der Heinsberg Studie zeigte, dass das Virus scheinbar doch nicht so tödlich ist, wie es die Medien propagieren?
Oder gar dem RKI, dessen Empfehlung es war, "Corona Tote dürfen nicht obduziert werden!" Natürlich nur zu unserer Sicherheit! 
 



Magogan schrieb:


> Du bist 20 Jahre im Geschäft, aber eben nicht für den von mir genannten Stundensatz, wie du selbst sagst.



Ja. Und wie ebenfalls gesagt, ist dieser Stundensatz als Selbständiger in der Realität 1.) auf Dauer gesehen völlig utopisch und unrealistisch und 2.) völlig irrelevant, da es auf das Budget des Kunden ankommt und die Zeit, die du für ein Projekt hast.
 



Magogan schrieb:


> Ich kann offenbar ein Spiel mit einer eigenen Engine entwickeln, das kann nicht jeder und dementsprechend möchte ich natürlich auch gut bezahlt werden.



Ich verstehe wie K.I. funktioniert und kann K.I. Systeme entwickeln, implementieren und anwenden.
Eigene Spielengine: Braucht (draußen in der Welt) keiner (mehr).
K.I.: Reissen sie dir derzeit aus der Hand.
 



Magogan schrieb:


> Das bringt zwar nicht direkt etwas, aber ich kann ja dann auch in anderen Bereichen entsprechend schwierige Probleme lösen.



Nur, dass du diese Bereiche in den nächsten 10 Jahren wahrscheinlich nie zu Gesicht bekommst, weil du in der Bude hockst und stur dein Spiel entwickelst.
 



Magogan schrieb:


> Wieso scheitert es eigentlich so oft am Leseverständnis in Foren? Ich habe das Gefühl, immer missverstanden zu werden, und ich weiß nicht, warum.



"Logisch:" Weil ein Forum - oder generell Text - auf ein Mindestmaß an Kommunikation reduziert ist. Es fehlen Tonlage, Mimik, Gestik, etc. die eine Kommunikation ausmachen. Da sind Missverständnisse vorprogrammiert.


----------



## ZAM (28. Mai 2020)

Magogan schrieb:


> Wieso scheitert es eigentlich so oft am Leseverständnis in Foren? Ich habe das Gefühl, immer missverstanden zu werden, und ich weiß nicht, warum. Nicht nur hier, im GameStar-Forum war es das selbe Problem.


 

Weil in unserer hasserfüllten, kalten Welt offenbar niemand mehr Smileys, oder wie es neu-internetisch heißt, Emojis verwendet.


----------



## Magogan (28. Mai 2020)

ZAM schrieb:


> Weil in unserer hasserfüllten, kalten Welt offenbar niemand mehr Smileys, oder wie es neu-internetisch heißt, Emojis verwendet.


Kann keine Smileys verwenden in der mobilen Version. Emojis funktionieren aber scheinbar 

Aber in anderen Foren gehen die teilweise nicht, weil vermutlich die Datenbank utf8 nutzt und man stattdessen utf8mb4 bräuchte. Die von Oracle sind echt gut darin, die Sachen schlecht zu bezeichnen - utf8 unterstützt nicht alle möglichen utf8-Charaktere, sondern nur maximal 3 Bytes. Ich hatte das Problem auch schon auf meiner Seite...

Auch genial: 'Text' = 'Text ' ist offenbar true, zumindest können nicht beide in einer Spalte mit unique-Bedingung sein.


----------



## ZAM (28. Mai 2020)

Magogan schrieb:


> Aber in anderen Foren gehen die teilweise nicht, weil vermutlich die Datenbank utf8 nutzt und man stattdessen utf8mb4 bräuchte. Die von Oracle sind echt gut darin, die Sachen schlecht zu bezeichnen - utf8 unterstützt nicht alle möglichen utf8-Charaktere, sondern nur maximal 3 Bytes. Ich hatte das Problem auch schon auf meiner Seite...


Ach DARUM habe ich alles auf utf8mb4 umgestellt. ;p


----------



## Magogan (5. Juni 2020)

Bad renoviert vom Vermieter, 90 Euro mehr im Monat und es ist auch noch total hässlich. Aktuell sieht es so aus:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich krieg dadrin Klaustrophobie.

Die Fliesen sehen auch aus, als wäre gerade jemand vom Strand reingekommen und hätte den ganzen Sand mit reingetragen:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fordtaurus (5. Juni 2020)

Zitat Magogan "Wenn du mal später alt bist, muss dir dann auch keiner helfen. Wieso sollten 95% der Bevökerung denn für die hohen Kosten der Rentner aufkommen, wenn man die einfach sterben lassen könnte? Und wieso haben wir überhaupt Krankenhäuser? Die meisten Menschen sind doch gar nicht im Krankenhaus. Also echt mal. Voll sinnlos. Und wieso soll ich für die Feuerwehr zahlen, bei mir brennt es doch gar nicht?"

Alta... was ist bei Dir kaputt? Wo habe ich denn jemals so einen  Bullshit behauptet? Du hast ja noch nicht mal Äpfel mit Birnen verglichen sondern Toaster mit Seegurken... Uff, Das Du ein Realitätallergiker zu sein scheinst, habe ich ja aus jahrelangen Kommentaren Deinerseits schon mit bekommen. Damit einher scheint auch einen gewisse Faktenresistenz zugegen zu sein.

Noch mal.. ich fande/finde die sogenannten "Coronamaßnahmen" für völlig überzogen. Die von Spectrumizer geschriebenen mit FAKTEN belegte ARGUMENTE möchte ich nicht noch einmal wiederhohlen, doch hatte ich schon vor ner knappen Woche antworten wollen, dann war mein Text urplötzlich verschwunden und nun fühle ich mich doch genötigt, darauf noch einmal etwas ausführlicher zu antworten... ... passt sehr gut zum Thema "was regt Euch so richtig auf", da es mich ein klitzi kleines bisschen Aufregt, wie hier manchmal versucht wird, andere Meinungen nieder zu machen, da man sich selbst ja anscheinend als völlig UNFEHLBAR hällt^^

Magoggan und andere...

- Hat man damals in den 1980er Jahren, als das HI-Virus entdeckt wurde, welches sich ja auch pandemisch ausgebreited hat, das FICKEN verboten?! Leider nein, denn dann währen uns warscheinlich viele merkwürdige Exemplare der Spezies Mensch erspart geblieben.

- Hat man Anfang dieses Jahrtausends, als das sogenannte BSE/Screapy aka Kreuzfeld-Jacobsche Krankheit(beim Menschen) aufgetreten ist das FLEISCHFRESSEN verboten, bzw sich um eine besere Tierhaltung gekümmert?!

- Das "Schweinegrippevirus" 2009... ... es wurden sowohl vom Herrn Drosten als auch anderen Menschen weltweit ZIG MILLIONEN TOTE prognostiziert, am Ende wahren es einige hundert tausend PLUS viele Opfer eines nicht ausreichend getesteten Impfstoffes... gerade in Schweden sind einige tausend Fälle von Narcolepsie als Folge des "Schweinegrippeimpfstoffes" NACHWEISLICH bekannt. Davon ganz abgesehen, das die Pharmaindustrie Milliarden an diesen Impfstoffen eingenommen hat, wovon in Deutschland ca. 99%  der vorher von UNS ALLEN finanzierten Impfstoffe vernichtet wurden, da nicht gebraucht/gewollt?!

- Die "Hühnergrippe" SARS2H5N1 im Jahre 2012. Mann wahr das ein lustiges WACKEEEEN! Hat man bei all diesen Vorkommnissen solch ein Theater wie heute, 2020, gemacht?! NEIN, warum? WEIL ES RICHTIG WAR.

Die Risikogruppe für Sars/Covid19 whatever... liegt auch nicht bei 5% sondern realistisch gesehen >1%. Ihr findet es also gerechtfertigt, für den Schutz

von >1% der Bevölkerung die Restlichen <99% SO zu gängeln und QUASI in SIPPENHAFT zu nehmen, wobei die "Sippen" ja noch nicht einmal sich mit mehr als 3,75 Personen treffen durften, geschweige denn IHRE ALTEN im Altersheim oder die Sterbenden im Krankenhaus besuchen durften. Von den psychischen Folgen und Schäden, die diese ganze Panikmache gerade bei Kindern auslöst, möchte ich jetzt gar nicht erst anfangen. Über die wirtschaflichen Schäden, die dieser "Lockdown" zu verantworten hat ganz zu schweigen. Was ist eigentlich noch mal die Bedeutung vom "Lockdown" hahahhaha Einschliessen der Gefangenene im Knast! Während also Menschen in Deutschland und weltweit um ihre Existenz bangen und nicht wissen wie sie ihr Leben finanzieren sollen kommt dann so ein Magogan mit seinen fucking "first world problems" und heischt damit um AUfmerksamkeit!?!

AUA

Ich kann mich dem folgenden nur all zu gut anschließen



Patiekrice schrieb:


> Das widert mich alles an.


----------



## Magogan (5. Juni 2020)

Fordtaurus schrieb:


> gerade in Schweden sind einige tausend Fälle von Narcolepsie als Folge des "Schweinegrippeimpfstoffes" NACHWEISLICH bekannt.


https://pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/25320099/

Ich denke, mehr muss man dazu nicht sagen. Der Rest wird wohl ähnlich einfach widerlegbar sein, aber ich hab besseres zu tun, als mit Verschwörungstheoretikern zu diskutieren, das führt zu nichts.


----------



## spectrumizer (5. Juni 2020)

Magogan schrieb:


> https://pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/25320099/
> 
> Ich denke, mehr muss man dazu nicht sagen. Der Rest wird wohl ähnlich einfach widerlegbar sein, aber ich hab besseres zu tun, als mit Verschwörungstheoretikern zu diskutieren, das führt zu nichts.


Solltest mal besser recherchieren. Wie war das  ... Ach ja ...



Magogan schrieb:


> Du informierst dich nicht richtig und äußerst trotzdem deine Meinung, das ist unlogisch


https://www.aerzteblatt.de/nachrichten/63356/Grippeimpfung-Wie-Pandemrix-eine-Narkolepsie-ausloest
https://www.deutsche-apotheker-zeit...chadigung-fur-narkolepsie-kranke-nach-impfung


----------



## Fordtaurus (5. Juni 2020)

Verschwörungstheoretiker  eigentlich ehrt mich das ja . DAS Totschalgargument für Leute mit stark selektiver Wahrnehmung  . Auch eine gute Ausrede, um nicht mehr diskutieren zu müssen. Dann noch ein "Studie" eines mir suspekt vorkommenden "Institutes" zu posten.. Ich habe dort keine Informationen gefunden, wie dieses "Institut" finanziert wird, noch wer diese "Studie" finanziert hat. Uff ich brauche wieder nen Haustier, dann kann ich meine Aufmerksamkeit anderem widmen 

 

Tante Edith meint gerade... DANKE Spectrumizer 

Du alter Verschwörungstheoretiker

 

Ach und ich bitte VIEL MALS um Entschuldigung, das ich in meinem Vorherigen Kommentar wohl ein wenig übertrieben habe.. es wahren keine "einige tausend" Narkolepsiefälle in Schweden, sonder einige hundert. Trotzdem ist JEDER dieser Fälle tragisch und hätte eventuell durch eine bessere Prüfung der/des Impfstoffe/s verhindert werden können^^


----------



## Magogan (6. Juni 2020)

Fordtaurus schrieb:


> Ach und ich bitte VIEL MALS um Entschuldigung, das ich in meinem Vorherigen Kommentar wohl ein wenig übertrieben habe.. es wahren keine "einige tausend" Narkolepsiefälle in Schweden, sonder einige hundert. Trotzdem ist JEDER dieser Fälle tragisch und hätte eventuell durch eine bessere Prüfung der/des Impfstoffe/s verhindert werden können^^


Von fast 31 Millionen Geimpften hatten etwa 1300 (0,004%) Narkolepsie bekommen. Schön ist es nicht, aber immer noch besser als 10000 oder mehr Tote ohne Impfung. Es war einfach keine Zeit da für bessere Tests.

Das Leben ist nicht frei von Risiken, es kann nicht immer alles glatt laufen, Menschen machen eben Fehler. Da steckt aber so gut wie nie Absicht dahinter.

Wenn jetzt ein Impfstoff gegen Covid-19 entwickelt wird und dadurch 1000 Leute sterben sollten, sind das immer noch weniger als ohne Impfung.

Die Corona-Maßnahmen dienen auch dazu, die Krankenhäuser nicht zu überlasten. Wenn das passiert, dann werden auch Patienten mit anderen Krankheiten und Unfällen nicht mehr richtig versorgt, die sterben dann auch. Stell dir vor, du hast einen Autounfall und es kommt kein Krankenwagen und du stirbst einfach. Aber das ist ja dann kein Problem für dich, denn du konntest ja ins Stadion und das Fußballspiel deiner Lieblingsmannschaft hautnah erleben. Dafür stirbt man doch gerne.

Ach ja, mich regt das Bad ziemlich auf, niemand hat bedacht, dass man da auch Handtücher braucht. Die hängen entweder im Weg, über Steckdosen, über der Waschmaschine oder über der Badewanne, wo sie beim Duschen nass werden. Baden kann man dadrin jedenfalls nicht, die ist nur 1,60m lang und ich bin 1,88m...


----------



## spectrumizer (6. Juni 2020)

Magogan schrieb:


> Von fast 31 Millionen Geimpften hatten etwa 1300 (0,004%) Narkolepsie bekommen.


Für dich sind also 0,004% Narkolepsiefälle nicht weiter schlimm und "Kollateralschäden". Aber wenn von 7,7 Mrd Menschen, die es auf der Welt gibt, 393.000 an Corona sterben (0,005%) ist plötzlich alles ganz schlimm. Macht Sinn ... 
 


Magogan schrieb:


> Es war einfach keine Zeit da für bessere Tests.


Unsinn. Wieder gilt: Informier dich richtig, bevor du deine Meinung äußerst. Es war der "Pandemrix" Impfstoff, der schlecht war. Konkurrenzimpfstoffe hatten diese Nebenwirkungen nicht.
 


Magogan schrieb:


> Das Leben ist nicht frei von Risiken,


Ja, eben. Menschen sterben seit jeher an Krankheiten. Kein Grund, deswegen durchzudrehen. Jeder stirbt irgendwann mal. Das verdrängen wir nur gern. Und dann kommt sowas wie Corona auf's Partyboot und verdirbt uns den Spaß.

Für 2020 werden 1,4 Mio Krebstote in Deutschland prognostiziert, 2018 waren es noch 238.345. Und die Sterberate beträgt fast 50%. Die Wahrscheinlichkeit, irgendeinen Krebs zu bekommen und daran zu sterben, ist um ein vielfaches höher, als an Corona zu sterben. Darüber sollte man sich ernsthaft Sorgen machen. Nicht über Corona.
 


Magogan schrieb:


> Wenn jetzt ein Impfstoff gegen Covid-19 entwickelt wird und dadurch 1000 Leute sterben sollten, sind das immer noch weniger als ohne Impfung.


Vielleicht stirbst du auch nicht daran, sondern bist für den Rest deines Lebens ein Krüppel und Pflegefall.


----------



## Fordtaurus (6. Juni 2020)

Magogan schrieb:


> Das Leben ist nicht frei von Risiken, es kann nicht immer alles glatt laufen, Menschen machen eben Fehler. Da steckt aber so gut wie nie Absicht dahinter.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Was mich gerade so RICHTIG aufregt... das ich mich über so einen SCHEISS aufrege  

 

 

*habe die Zitatefunktion nicht ganz richtig bedient, deswegen habe ich meine Antworten auf Magogan mal blau gemacht... ufff I need a drink


----------



## spectrumizer (6. Juni 2020)

Und ich wünschte, ich hätte überhaupt irgendeine Badewanne ...


----------



## Fordtaurus (6. Juni 2020)

Wenn Du noch eine brauchst, ich habe die alte noch... die ist allerdings ca. 200cm groß und dient gerade als Hochbeet im Vorgarten


----------



## Magogan (7. Juni 2020)

spectrumizer schrieb:


> Für dich sind also 0,004% Narkolepsiefälle nicht weiter schlimm und "Kollateralschäden". Aber wenn von 7,7 Mrd Menschen, die es auf der Welt gibt, 393.000 an Corona sterben (0,005%) ist plötzlich alles ganz schlimm. Macht Sinn ...


Die Corona-Virus-Pandemie ist noch nicht vorbei. Außerdem beziehen sich die 31 Millionen Geimpfte nur auf Pandemrix, nicht auf die anderen Impfstoffe. Und die 0,004% sind ja nicht gestorben, nur krank geworden.
 



spectrumizer schrieb:


> Unsinn. Wieder gilt: Informier dich richtig, bevor du deine Meinung äußerst. Es war der "Pandemrix" Impfstoff, der schlecht war. Konkurrenzimpfstoffe hatten diese Nebenwirkungen nicht.


Das ist irrelevant. Es ist lediglich Zufall, dass dieser eine Impfstoff solche Nebenwirkungen hatte und die anderen nicht. Auch andere Medikamente haben solche seltenen Nebenwirkungen, das kannst du in klinischen Tests auch teilweise gar nicht herausfinden. Bei 0,004% müsstest du das 100000-mal testen und selbst dann kann es vorkommen, dass die Nebenwirkung durch Zufall nicht auftritt.
 



spectrumizer schrieb:


> Für 2020 werden 1,4 Mio Krebstote in Deutschland prognostiziert, 2018 waren es noch 238.345.


Von den ca. 1 Millionen Toten pro Jahr in Deutschland sollen also 1,4 Millionen alleine an Krebs sterben?
 



spectrumizer schrieb:


> Die Wahrscheinlichkeit, irgendeinen Krebs zu bekommen und daran zu sterben, ist um ein vielfaches höher, als an Corona zu sterben. Darüber sollte man sich ernsthaft Sorgen machen. Nicht über Corona.


Es wird sehr viel zu Krebs geforscht. Das ändert aber nichts daran, dass es auch andere Krankheiten gibt. Nach der Logik sollte man sich auch um Verkehrstote keine Sorgen machen, da ja mehr Leute an Krebs sterben als im Straßenverkehr.
 



spectrumizer schrieb:


> Und ich wünschte, ich hätte überhaupt irgendeine Badewanne ...


Ich wünschte, ich hätte eine Dusche, aber ich war nicht bereit, dafür 20 Euro mehr pro Monat zu zahlen. Jetzt habe ich eine Badewanne, in die ich nicht reinpasse. Also alles wie vorher, nur 90 Euro mehr Miete pro Monat.


----------



## spectrumizer (7. Juni 2020)

Magogan schrieb:


> Und die 0,004% sind ja nicht gestorben, nur krank geworden.



Sie sind für den Rest ihres Lebens Krüppel, um genau zu sein. Du kommst schon nicht darauf klar, wenn du mal 2 Wochen in den Sanitärcontainer gehen musst und da paar Tröpfchen auf dem Klodeckel sind. Will da mal sehen, wie du abdrehen würdest, wenn du nach deiner Corona Impfung "durch Zufall" einer von den "nur 0,004%" bist. Falls du dann überhaupt noch eine Tastatur bedienen kannst ... 
 



Magogan schrieb:


> Das ist irrelevant. Es ist lediglich Zufall, dass dieser eine Impfstoff solche Nebenwirkungen hatte und die anderen nicht.



Es gibt keine "Zufälle". Zufall sagt man nur, wenn man nicht weiß, was die Ursache hinter einer Wirkung war. Die Tatsache, dass die anderen Impfstoffe diese "Nebenwirkung" (wie du es nennst) nicht hatte, zeigt, dass der Hersteller da irgendwas verbockt hat.
 



Magogan schrieb:


> Von den ca. 1 Millionen Toten pro Jahr in Deutschland sollen also 1,4 Millionen alleine an Krebs sterben?



My bad. Die 1,4 Millionen war die Schätzung für Europa. Für Deutschland sind es 242.400, was immer noch ca. 26% aller Todesfälle ausmacht. Im Vergleich dazu liegt Corona derzeit bei 0,9%. Die Grundaussage ist also immer noch die gleiche.
 



Magogan schrieb:


> Es wird sehr viel zu Krebs geforscht. Das ändert aber nichts daran, ...



... dass seit Dekaden jedes Jahr immer mehr Menschen an Krebs sterben, die Sterberate nach wie vor bei rund 50% liegt und die krebsbezogenen Todesfälle alle Pandemien der Neuzeit in den Schatten stellt, egal ob Hong-Kong-Grippe, Schweinegrippe, Vogelgrippe, SARS, Mers, Corona, ... Trotzdem haben die Menschen mehr Angst vor Corona, als vor Krebs. 
 



Magogan schrieb:


> Nach der Logik sollte man sich auch um Verkehrstote keine Sorgen machen, da ja mehr Leute an Krebs sterben als im Straßenverkehr.



Sorry, aber das ist ein blöder Vergleich. Du verstehst überhaupt nicht, worauf ich hinaus will.
 



Magogan schrieb:


> Ich wünschte, ich hätte eine Dusche, aber ich war nicht bereit, dafür 20 Euro mehr pro Monat zu zahlen.


----------



## Magogan (7. Juni 2020)

spectrumizer schrieb:


> Sie sind für den Rest ihres Lebens Krüppel, um genau zu sein. Du kommst schon nicht darauf klar, wenn du mal 2 Wochen in den Sanitärcontainer gehen musst und da paar Tröpfchen auf dem Klodeckel sind. Will da mal sehen, wie du abdrehen würdest, wenn du nach deiner Corona Impfung "durch Zufall" einer von den "nur 0,004%" bist. Falls du dann überhaupt noch eine Tastatur bedienen kannst ...


Der ganze Boden hat geklebt, das muss ich ja wohl auch nicht hinnehmen.

Ich habe schon genug Probleme und halte es kaum aus. Ich hab seit Jahren Selbstmordgedanken. Da sind solche zusätzlichen Sachen, auch wenn es Kleinigkeiten sind, kaum zu ertragen.

 

Wenn ich in meiner jetzigen Situation eine schwere, chronische Krankheit bekommen sollte, würde ich mich einfach umbringen.
 



spectrumizer schrieb:


> Es gibt keine "Zufälle". Zufall sagt man nur, wenn man nicht weiß, was die Ursache hinter einer Wirkung war. Die Tatsache, dass die anderen Impfstoffe diese "Nebenwirkung" (wie du es nennst) nicht hatte, zeigt, dass der Hersteller da irgendwas verbockt hat.


Ganz so funktioniert das nicht. Es ist sehr komplex, einen Impfstoff zu entwickeln. Wenn du da an irgendeiner Stelle eine andere Entscheidung triffst, kann es durchaus sein, dass du zu einem anderen Ergebnis kommst. Der Impfstoff hat ja zu 99,996% funktioniert. Ich bin mir sicher, dass andere Impfstoffe auch Nebenwirkungen hatten, wenn auch nicht so gravierende.
 



spectrumizer schrieb:


> ... dass seit Dekaden jedes Jahr immer mehr Menschen an Krebs sterben, die Sterberate nach wie vor bei rund 50% liegt und die krebsbezogenen Todesfälle alle Pandemien der Neuzeit in den Schatten stellt, egal ob Hong-Kong-Grippe, Schweinegrippe, Vogelgrippe, SARS, Mers, Corona, ... Trotzdem haben die Menschen mehr Angst vor Corona, als vor Krebs.


Die Leute haben durchaus Angst vor Krebs, aber irgendwann muss man eben sterben und man findet sich damit ab, dass man es nicht wirklich ändern kann. Man kann nur das Risiko senken, z.B. indem man nicht raucht.

Vor Corona hat auch fast niemand wirklich Angst, es geht eher darum, die Todeszahlen zu minimieren. Im Gegensatz zu Krebs ist es da nämlich möglich, sich zu schützen und eine Ansteckung zu verhindern.


----------



## Fordtaurus (7. Juni 2020)

Magogan, am 29 Nov 2019 - 14:06 sagt:

    [...] selbst die Pizza vom Lieferdienst kostet inzwischen schon bis zu knapp 30 Euro für 36 cm mit Käse im Rand.

ich möchte das für die Nachwelt festhalten.



Magogan schrieb:


> Hab jetzt versucht, einen Termin bei einem Psychologen zu bekommen, weil ich offenbar Depressionen habe. Der nächste Termin ist in NEUN MONATEN frei.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*ein französischer Akzent: "Knapp sieben Monate spätör... ... ... "

 

Tja Magogan, das Kind ist nicht nur in den Brunnen gefallen, es ist schon fast ersoffen. Ich möchte Dir nicht zu nahe treten, doch vermittelst Du mir nicht erst seit gestern den Eindruck, das Du mehr als ein schwerwiegendes Problem hast. Ich kann DIr dabei nicht wirklich helfen, ausser daß ich Dir wirklich aus tiefstem Herzen ALLES Gute und Bessere wünsche. Ratschläge und gute Tips aus den Erfahrungen Anderer nimmst Du ja anscheinend weder wirklich auf, noch an. ZAM hatte Dir schon geraten, Dich an Deine Krankenkasse zu wenden, zwecks Termin bei Psychologen, die kennen nämlich mehr als einen und haben andere Einblicke als Otto-Privatversicherter^^  Kleiner Tip am Rande... wechsel in die GKV und versichere Dich dann bei/für Bedarf privat extra.

1) entziehst Du Dich damit NICHT der Solidargemeinschaft

2) Sparst Du dadurch spätestens im Alter VIEL Geld

3) siehe 1) + 2)  

 

Und dann mach eine KUR... geh zur KK und camp so lange deren Tür, bis sie Dir eine Kur bewilligen, bzw. kann der Gesundheitliche Dienst Deines Bezirkes/Landkreises und das Arbeitsamt Dich bei solchen Angelegenheiten auch beraten und unterstützen. Das Alles  verbunden mit einer digitalen Auszeit?! Fahr doch mal wieder mit Freunden an den Wannsee, oder paddel ein bisschen auf der Mecklenburgischen Seenplatte rum und genieße die wunderschöne Heimat.

 

Dein Traum von Deinem Computerspiel ist doch noch lange nicht ausgeträumt. Für mich macht es aber eher den Eindruck, als sei dieser schöne, bunte Traum zu einem Albtraum mutiert. Ganz ehrlich, meine Meinung.... ... ... Ein Minecraftclon kommt MINDESTENS gefühlte 10 Jahre zu spät. Mach es F2P und freue Dich über jeden Cent, den die Menschen Dir für Deine Mühen geben, als darauf zu hoffen, XXXX-Tausend Exemplare zu Preis XY zu verkaufen. Du als Programmierer solltest Dich doch ansatzweise mit Mathematk auskennen. Wenn jetzt 1Millionen Menschen Dir einen Euro spenden, weil ihnen die Idee und Dein Spiel gefällt, oder 20.000 Menschen Dir das Spiel für XY Euro abkaufen... ... na... Du hast für Dein fertiges Spiel doch keine echten laufenden Kosten oder? Keine Server, keine Werbungskosten? Und wenn Du als ältester Publisher der Welt mit 80 Jahren im Guinnessbuch der Rekorde stehst, betrachte es einfach als eine Schönliebelei. Kurier Dich aus und starte dann als ein anderer Magoggan nochmal neu durch. Ich glaube wirklich, Deine Lebensperpektive ist, selbstgewählt sehr eingeengt. Bitte nimm es mir nicht all zu übel, aber zu Deinen Suizidgedanken fällt mir gerade ein, kannst ja als Fahrradkurier in Potsdamm/Berlin arbeiten. Dann bist an der frischen Luft, hast Bewegung/Fitnes, VERDIENST/bekommst Geld und kannst Dir durch den Fahrtwind mal einige Flausen aus dem Kopf wehen lassen. Ach und noch was.. Zu dem ersten Zitat von Dir....

*LERN KOCHEN... für 36 Okken mach ich Dir nen 3-4 Gängemenue INKLUSIVE Pizza mit KÄSE IM RAND für 4 Personen!*

 

*Tante Edith meint gerade, 30Euronen... okay Pizza ohne Käse im Rand, dafür eine Flasche Corona mit Limettenscheibe für jeden *


----------



## Cyrus_the_Virus (7. Juni 2020)

Leute... ernsthaft jetzt. Ich hatte es in meinem letzten Post schon geschrieben. Ignoriert ihn.

 

Macht aber keiner von euch. Nicht einmal die tollen Moderatoren hier. Sperrt bitte magogan. Es hat doch keinen sinn. schon alleine nicht nach seinem ersten zitierten satz. 

 

Handelt doch endlich einmal.


----------



## Magogan (7. Juni 2020)

Wenn ich hier unerwünscht bin, lösche ich eben meinen Account. Tschüss.

Edit: Dauert 24 Stunden, na super.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (7. Juni 2020)

spectrumizer schrieb:


> Und ich wünschte, ich hätte überhaupt irgendeine Badewanne ...


 

Tja würdest du wie Mago stündlich deine 100 Euro + MWST bekommen, dann wäre das kein Problem. Du Versager.

 

@Mago, Selbstmord ist keine Lösung und auch nicht nötig, organisier dir Hilfe.


----------



## spectrumizer (8. Juni 2020)

Sozialinkompatibel schrieb:


> Tja würdest du wie Mago stündlich deine 100 Euro + MWST bekommen, dann wäre das kein Problem. Du Versager.


Wahre Worte.


----------



## Aun (8. Juni 2020)

Sozialinkompatibel schrieb:


> Tja würdest du wie Mago stündlich deine 100 Euro + MWST bekommen, dann wäre das kein Problem. Du Versager.


 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ok der lacher am morgen war echt nötig


----------



## Magogan (8. Juni 2020)

Wow, man kann wirklich den Namen von gelöschten Accounts wieder benutzen. Ernsthaft?


----------



## spectrumizer (8. Juni 2020)

Magogan schrieb:


> Wow, man kann wirklich den Namen von gelöschten Accounts wieder benutzen. Ernsthaft?


Ja, man kann auch den Namen von gelöschten Dateien wiederverwenden. Dateisysteme hassen diesen Trick.

Aber mal im ernst: Was erwartest du? Wenn du deinen Account löschen lässt, dann wird der Datensatz halt ... ähm ... gelöscht. Wenn dem nicht so wäre, wäre das ein Verstoß gegen die DSGVO.


----------



## Magogan (8. Juni 2020)

spectrumizer schrieb:


> Aber mal im ernst: Was erwartest du? Wenn du deinen Account löschen lässt, dann wird der Datensatz halt ... ähm ... gelöscht. Wenn dem nicht so wäre, wäre das ein Verstoß gegen die DSGVO.


Du kannst auch einen Hash des Namens speichern.

Außerdem existiert der Name noch, bei all den Beiträgen steht "Magogan *Gast*" als Autor. Und die Beiträge selbst wurden auch nicht gelöscht, obwohl diese personenbeziehbare Daten enthalten.

 

Und woher willst du wissen, wer ich bin? Vielleicht hat ein Fremder den Account erstellt?


----------



## spectrumizer (8. Juni 2020)

Du hast auch immer was zu meckern, oder? Dein Leben muss echt die Hölle sein.  

 

Davon abgesehen: Warum löschst du deinen Account, wenn du ihn sofort wieder erstellst?


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (8. Juni 2020)

spectrumizer schrieb:


> Du hast auch immer was zu meckern, oder? Dein Leben muss echt die Hölle sein.
> 
> 
> 
> Davon abgesehen: Warum löschst du deinen Account, wenn du ihn sofort wieder erstellst?


 

HÄ? Er ist doch der mysteriöse Fremde.


----------



## Magogan (9. Juni 2020)

Genau das ist das Problem. Ihr glaubt jetzt alle, ich wäre Magogan, und ich könnte jetzt Müll posten, um ihn lächerlich zu machen.

 

Ich hab den Account nur erstellt, weil ich befürchtet habe, dass das passieren könnte, und weil er mir leid tat.


----------



## spectrumizer (9. Juni 2020)

Magogan schrieb:


> Und woher willst du wissen, wer ich bin? Vielleicht hat ein Fremder den Account erstellt?





Magogan schrieb:


> Ich hab den Account nur erstellt, weil ich befürchtet habe, dass das passieren könnte, und weil er mir leid tat.


Sagen wir es so: Wir haben Mittel und Wege, um sowas abzuklären. Und soweit ich das sehe, ist der "Gast-Magogan" und der angebliche "Fake-Magogan" die gleiche Person.


----------



## Magogan (9. Juni 2020)

spectrumizer schrieb:


> Sagen wir es so: Wir haben Mittel und Wege, um sowas abzuklären. Und soweit ich das sehe, ist der "Gast-Magogan" und der angebliche "Fake-Magogan" die gleiche Person.


Ihr müsst alle personenbezogenen und personenbeziehbaren Daten löschen. Dazu zählen auch so Dinge wie IP-Adresse etc. Also hast du gerade einen Datenschutzverstoß zugegeben.


----------



## spectrumizer (9. Juni 2020)

Magogan schrieb:


> Ihr müsst alle personenbezogenen und personenbeziehbaren Daten löschen. Dazu zählen auch so Dinge wie IP-Adresse etc. Also hast du gerade einen Datenschutzverstoß zugegeben.


 

Gibt noch andere Möglichkeiten. Aber sei unbesorgt, ist alles konform mit den DSGVO-Richtlinien.


----------



## Magogan (9. Juni 2020)

Ihr müsst die Daten löschen, sodass ihr mich nicht mehr identifizieren könnt. Offenbar gibt es noch weitere Daten, die im Zusammenhang mit dem gelöschten Account gespeichert sind. Das ist nicht erlaubt.


----------



## spectrumizer (9. Juni 2020)

Magogan schrieb:


> Ihr müsst die Daten löschen, sodass ihr mich nicht mehr identifizieren könnt. Offenbar gibt es noch weitere Daten, die im Zusammenhang mit dem gelöschten Account gespeichert sind. Das ist nicht erlaubt.


 

Es ist nicht erlaubt, Daten ohne Genehmigung zu speichern, wodurch Rückschlüsse auf Personendaten gezogen werden können. Also sprich Name, Adresse, Telefonnummer, etc. Das können wir auch nicht. Also wir haben keine Ahnung, wer hinter dem Pseudonym "Magogan" steckt. Anonymisierung und Pseudonymisierung sind aber erlaubt.


----------



## Magogan (9. Juni 2020)

IP-Adressen und auch mein Nutzername sind aber auch personenbezogene Daten. Und scheinbar könnt ihr ja aus den Daten schlussfolgern, dass der Account von der selben Person erstellt wurde wie der gelöschte. Also müssen ja personenbeziehbare Daten gespeichert sein, obwohl ich eine Löschung beantragt hatte.

Auch eine Datenauskunft zeigt mir nichts an außer die IP-Adresse. In der Datenschutzerklärung wird auch nicht darauf hingewiesen.


----------



## ZAM (9. Juni 2020)

Wow, man kann wirklich den Namen von gelöschten Accounts wieder benutzen. Ernsthaft?

Ernsthaft - schon immer dann, wenn ein Account nicht gesperrt, sondern gelöscht wurde. Daran ist nichts verwunderlich und nichts verwerflich.
 


Magogan schrieb:


> IP-Adressen und auch mein Nutzername sind aber auch personenbezogene Daten. Und scheinbar könnt ihr ja aus den Daten schlussfolgern, dass der Account von der selben Person erstellt wurde wie der gelöschte. Also müssen ja personenbeziehbare Daten gespeichert sein, obwohl ich eine Löschung beantragt hatte.
> 
> Auch eine Datenauskunft zeigt mir nichts an außer die IP-Adresse. In der Datenschutzerklärung wird auch nicht darauf hingewiesen.


 
Äh nein, da muss nichts und nachvollziehen können wir das auch nicht. Gelöscht ist gelöscht. Beiträge bestehen zwar, aber werden um UserID und IP-Daten bereinigt - es gibt keinen Personenbezug nach DSGVO. Bitte nichts aus Wunschwelten zusammenreimen, danke. Der Account selbst ist physikalisch weg. Alles andere wäre die Datenschutzhölle. Bei den Userdaten handelt es sich auch in keinem Bereich um steuerlich Relevante, also gibt es hier auch keine Aufbewahrungsfristen. Und ein "ihr" gab es nie und gibt es auch weiterhin bei Moderatoren nicht. Deren Zugriffe sind eingeschränkt und sie sind auch weiterhin keine vertraglich angestellten Mitarbeiter des Unternehmens.
 
 
Und woher willst du wissen, wer ich bin? Vielleicht hat ein Fremder den Account erstellt?

Diese Spielerei würde ich definitiv sofort unterlassen. Wir müssen Accounts, die offensichtlich nur zur Provokation aller Teilnehmer gedacht sind, nicht dulden.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (9. Juni 2020)

Nice, jetzt kommt die Schizophreniestaffel.


----------



## Aun (9. Juni 2020)

Sozialinkompatibel schrieb:


> Nice, jetzt kommt die Schizophreniestaffel.


 

da ist man 1 1/2 tage nicht da und bäm....




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## spectrumizer (12. Juni 2020)

https://www.n-tv.de/wirtschaft/Corona-Warn-App-kostet-20-Millionen-Euro-article21840167.html

 

20 Mille ... für so 'ne billige App, die hauptsächlich bereits bestehende betriebssystemeigene Funktionen verwendet. Wäre bei einer freien Ausschreibung wahrscheinlich 4- bis maximal 5-stellig geworden. Aber SAP und Telekom entwickeln die ... Da darf das Ganze natürlich auch mal 7-stellig werden, mit laufenden Kosten im 6-stelligen Bereich monatlich. Finanziert vom Steuerzahler. WTF ...


----------



## spectrumizer (18. Juni 2020)

https://www.spiegel.de/netzwelt/app...n-euro-a-56b5abe1-e0a6-4b1c-9177-9066df3d9b14

 

68 Millionen für den Dreck ... Alter Falter ...


----------



## ZAM (18. Juni 2020)

Nicht vorhandene SQL-Tabellen-Optimierungen bei Drittanbietern - und der "tolle" Query-Planer von MySQL - die mal eben so nebenbei gemeinschaftlich zu erhöhter, aber nicht so schnell nachvollziehbarer Serverlast führen. \ o /


----------



## spectrumizer (19. Juni 2020)

Macht Sinn, da jetzt noch 68 Mille für so'ne App rauszuhauen ...  

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## janinekobold (16. November 2020)

DER Lachmann schrieb:


> 5/5 vollidioten im bus die hip hop mit dem handy hören
> 4/5 meine hauptschule =/
> 5/5 kleine spacken die aufmucken weil man sie angekuckt hat ooohoooh sry das ich in deine richtung gekuckt hab


Bei deiner Hauptschule kann ich nicht mitreden, aber sonst muss ich dir zu 1000% recht geben, die nerven mich auch


----------



## couchpotato1234 (4. Mai 2021)

Hallo,

 

da ich die letzten Unterhaltungen gelesen habe und ich die Situation derzeit 1:1 ebenso erlebe, dachte ich mir, dass ich vielleicht weiterhelfen kann. Es ist schwer ohne Eigenkapital bzw. mit geringem Eigenkapital ein Haus zu kaufen. Ich habe mich in dieser Hinsicht ausreichend erkundigt und bin auf die folgende Seite gestoßen: https://www.fitformoney.de/haus-kaufen-ohne-eigenkapital/

 

Die Seite beschreibt, wie man ein Haus ohne Eigenkapital kaufen kann. Mir persönlich hat dieser Artikel sehr weitergeholfen und ich hoffe, dass du auch dadurch schlauer werden kannst. Du kannst dir die Tipps & Tricks in dem unteren Bereich durchlesen und diese in deiner Situation anwenden.

 

Ich hoffe, dass ich helfen konnte.


----------



## couchpotato1234 (4. Mai 2021)

Magogan schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung, mir haben die immer nur einen Bausparvertrag empfohlen, bei dem musst du 50% ansparen. Und ohne mindestens so 20% Anzahlung wird es wohl auch keinen (günstigen) Kredit geben.
> 
> Es besitzen gar nicht so viele Menschen Wohneigentum, nur etwa die Hälfte, in Städten eher 20%, und oft wird das auch vererbt.
> 
> ...


 

habe vergessen, die Stelle zu zitieren, um das Lesen zu vereinfachen.

 

LG


----------



## MikolajPL (4. Mai 2021)

couchpotato1234 schrieb:


> habe vergessen, die Stelle zu zitieren, um das Lesen zu vereinfachen.


 

Du zitierst eine Unterhaltung vom 01.01.2020 (über 1 Jahr alt). Der betroffene User ist hier nicht mehr zugange.


----------



## ZAM (5. Mai 2021)

Und den Marketing-Mist, den unfähige Anfängerbutzen gern betreiben, habe ich gelöscht.


----------



## Exolio (19. Mai 2021)

Zurück zum Thema:

 

Zur Zeit Kinder die in Serien einfach nicht hören wollen, ihren eigenen Mist machen, und das Unglück damit seinen lauf nimmt. Da könnte ich auf der Couch platzen!

Haben gestern mit "The Rain" auf Netflix angefangen und was passiert in der ersten Folge ? Ganz genau..


----------



## Aun (19. Mai 2021)

Exolio schrieb:


> Zurück zum Thema:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

wat ^^
ok dachte erst du meinst echte. naja ist halt film und film kinder (von 1-30) haben nen iq von: hurr durr, kraft meiner wassersuppe bzw halt mal meine milch.

bei sowas geht bei mir die glotze/browser meist direkt zum nächsten


----------



## Aun (25. März 2022)

Halo.

343 und Amblin am Werk und bis auf ne 3 sekunden Chorsequenz kriegen die Kackspacken es nicht gebacken ein vernünftiges Intro zu machen.


und dann lassen sie den ficker auch noch seinen helm gegenüber ner rumjammernden rebellin abnehmen.

catherine hasley ist mMn super getroffen.

abwarten was draus wird. ich bin im moment noch skeptisch, aber werde auf jeden fall weiter schauen. (nicht so wie bei sjw gejammer discovery)


----------

